# The "Official" Denon AVR-3808CI Thread



## amjustice

Please use this Thread for all discussion on the Denon 3808CI

Below are the details provided on ListenUp.com....

















*Discription:*

Dolby TrueHD, dts-HD Master Audio, and 1080p video

The Denon AVR-3808CI A/V receiver serves as the brains and brawn of your high-definition home theater.


* HDMI 1.3 compatibility, which allows for 1080p signal transfer and decoding of the advanced audio formats used in Blu-ray and HD DVD players

* Analog to HDMI video upconversion, so all your video sources look as good as possible

* 1080p scaling is done with high-performance Faroudja DCDi chip

* XM Radio ready

* PC/Network connectivity provides the option for automatic firmware updates

* Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up tailors the receiver for your room's specific acoustics


The AVR-3808CI continues Denon's new tradition of stellar CI-designated products, as it's chock full of the performance and features you require for today's 1080p HDTV home theaters.


The HDMI connections boast the latest 1.3 specification, meaning they pass a full 1080p video signal with 36-bit Deep Color for unsurpassed color reproduction on compatible TVs. Also supported, via Denon's newly developed Dynamic Discrete Surround Circuit-HD, are the new Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD Master Audio surround-sound formats now available on Blu-ray and HD DVD high-definition discs. And your existing 480p DVD collection will look better than ever with 1080p scaling provided by Faroudja's industry-standard-setting DCDi chip.


Ethernet connectivity, auto set-up, a new GUI and more

With an RJ-45 Ethernet port, the 3808CI makes it easier than ever to integrate you A/V system into your home network. Mac/PC audio streaming gives you access to Internet radio as well as all your digitized music, including MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless and now AAC-iTunes files! There are even USB ports (front and rear) with command and control functionality for portable music players, flash drives, and other devices. And of course the optional Denon dock lets you charge, control and distribute the music from your iPod.


This PC/network connectivity gives you the capability to make easy online firmware upgrades, and allows Denon engineers to remotely access your receiver and diagnose and fix many problems.


Another great feature is Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up, which tailors the receiver's settings for your room's specific acoustics from six different seating positions! And the new, truly interactive graphic user interface (GUI) for the onscreen set-up menus is much more attractive and intuitive, making it a snap to get your new receiver up and running and performing at its optimum levels.


The 3808CI is XM Radio-ready and Mini-Tuner compatible (with the XM Mini-Tuner and the proper dock, you can enjoy XM using your home audio system's buttons, knobs and display).


Multiple sources in multiple rooms!

With 3-source/3-zone capability and an additional remote control included, the 3808CI can easily be the centerpiece of your multi-room system. The RS-232 port allows integration with Denon's new two-way remote and RF/IR base station as well as third-party remote controllers.


Three independent transformers provide the juice for seven channels of 130WPC amplification, so you'll have more than enough pristine power to feed even the most demanding speakers. Denon's AL24+ processing reproduces low-level signals with optimum clarity to bring out all the delicate nuances of your music.

*Highlights*


* Plug n' Play functionality lets you enjoy your receiver right out of the box; there is still a broad range of assignable functions available for more advanced users and/or custom installers

* Dynamic Discrete Surround Circuit-HD for state-of-the-art reproduction of high-def disc soundtracks

* HDMI 1.3 repeater function passes the highest quality signals available

* Analog to HDMI video upconversion

* AL24+ processing

* Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up

* New GIU

* 3-source, 3-zone, Zone2 OSD, Zone remote

* Remote maintenance through Internet connection

* Wi-Fi Network audio and IP control

* 2-way RF remote ready

* XM Radio ready

*DENON AVR-3808CI $1,599.00*

*Features and Specs*

New front panel design, controls and lettering

Equal power amplifiers: 7-channel

Power output (watts per channel @ 8 ohms, 20hz to 20kHz): 130

All channels rated @ 0.05 THD

Low impedance drive capability

High-current/discrete amplifiers

Independent power transformers: 3

Dynamic Discrete Surround Circuit-HD

DSP Processors - Analog Devices, SHARC: ADSP 21366 x 1, 21367 x 1

Processor design: 32-bit floating point

Processor circuit sampling frequency: 192kHz

Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Digital+ Decoding, dts-HD Master Audio Decoding

THX Surround EX and Dolby Digital Surround EX decoding

Dolby Pro Logic IIx, with Cinema, Music and Game modes

dts ES Discrete 6.1 and dts ES Matrix 6.1 decoding

dts Neo:6 Stereo-to-Surround Cinema and Music modes

dts 96/24 5.1 for DVD-Video processing

HDCD Decoder

XM-HD 5.1 via Neural Surround decoding

Compressed Audio Restorer for portables/iPods/network audio

Audyssey MultiEQ XT auto setup calibration and room correction for 6 seating positions

Audyssey MultiEQ Pro calibration compatible - Audyssey Installer Ready

Auto setup microphone included: New Y/Alum type

AL24+ Processing on all channels

24-bit/192kHz DACs: 2-/8-channel PCM1791A

Analog-to-Digital conversion: 24/192 PCM1804

Variable High/Low Pass crossover points (12/24dB): 40/60/80/100/120/150/200/250

Assignable digital inputs

Digital input: DENON Link 3rd (PCM/DSD) compatible

iPod ready with a Denon D-dock

USB Port for portable music players/flash drives/HDD with command and control functionality

XM Satellite Radio ready - Mini-Tuner compatible

Multi-source/Zone discrete tuner select function - AM/FM/XM

HDMI 1.3a Repeater Inputs/Outputs - supports 1080p, 36-bit Deep Color, xvYCC Color Space, Auto Lip Sync correction, 7.1 uncompressed 24/96 Audio, SACD

Analog to HDMI Video Conversion/Scaling: 480p/720p/1080i/1080p

Faroudja DCDi Video Processing and Scaling (FLI02310)

Main Zone Video Encoder: Analog Devices ADV7320 12-bit

Main Zone Video Decoder: Analog Devices ADV7403 12-bit

NSV - Noise Shaped Video processing

Digital Inputs: 3 coaxial, 4 optical

Digital Outputs: 2 optical (assignable)

Digital-to-Analog REC Out

Analog Audio Inputs (including Tuner): 11

Phono Input

Analog Record Outputs: 3

Front Panel A/V Inputs w/Cover: Composite, S-Video and Optical

Independent Video Conversion: S-Video to Composite for Zone 2

Composite Video Inputs: 7

Composite Video Outputs: 3

S-Video Inputs: 7

S-Video Outputs: 3

Component Video Inputs x bandwidth (assignable): 3 x 100

Component Video Outputs (parallel main zone): 2

Discrete second zone Component Video Outputs

Dual surround mode speaker selector

All new Graphic User Interface (GUI)

RS-232 Port for third-party controllers and new Denon 2-way Remote Control and RF/IR Base Station

RJ-45 Ethernet Port: Third-party controllers, Mac/PC audio streaming, Internet radio and Web browser function, enhanced for WMA Lossless/AAC-iTunes and album art

PC setup and control capability via Ethernet

Remote/off-site diagnosis, correction, update and upgrade compatible

3-source, 3-zone capability

D/A conversion for multi-zone outputs (Optical, Coaxial and PCM signal only)

Discrete Multi-zone Video Outputs with OSD for Meta-data from iPod/XM/HD

Radio/Ethernet streaming: Composite

Enhanced Power Amplifier assign for multi-zone or bi-amping: 9 modes

Compatible with optional RC-7000/7001CI IR/RF 2-way Remote/Base Station

Dimensions (W x H x D): 17.1 x 6.7 x 16.9

Weight: 35.6


----------



## Babel_Fish

Just wanted to be the "first post"


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babel_Fish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to be the "first post"



LOL, thanks for your valuable contribution....

Are you going to get one of these beasts?


----------



## Buckeyefan

Seems there's already an official thread for this and the 4308. Too many official threads being started. The website is getting harder and harder to keep track of posts and threads.


----------



## Babel_Fish

Buckeyefan,

Are you the same guy from AudioHolics? just curious


amjustice,

I have been waiting 2 years for the new Denon 3808.







Yes.. I am planning on getting it unless the 875 turns out to be a better deal but my hopes are on Denon at the moment.


----------



## matty4star

I'm also debating these two now. I would be interested to hear what people think. All the custom A/V places I have been to are recommending the Denon 3808


----------



## jkim90

"Analog to HDMI Video Conversion/Scaling: 480p/720p/1080i/1080p"


I assume this mean something like component or composite to HDMI scaling. How about scaling from HDMI to HDMI, say 480p to 1080p?


3808 vs 875 is going to be my choice and looks to be a tough one.


----------



## dulsin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ethernet connectivity, auto set-up, a new GUI and more
> 
> With an RJ-45 Ethernet port, the 3808CI makes it easier than ever to integrate you A/V system into your home network. Mac/PC audio streaming gives you access to Internet radio as well as all your digitized music, including MP3, WMA, WMA Lossless and now AAC-iTunes files! There are even USB ports (front and rear) with command and control functionality for portable music players, flash drives, and other devices. And of course the optional Denon dock lets you charge, control and distribute the music from your iPod.




Anyword on Video formats supported? I like the idea of the reciever as the center point for my system but if it can't do video I'm not sure what the point is.


I will buy a cheeper receiver and pick up a Netgear EVA800


----------



## rkgriffin

I have been waiting on the 3808 for awhile now but, recently started to think that I should just go with the Denon 4306. It doesn't look like HDMI 1.3 is going to mean anything in the near future and by the time it does (probably a couple of years) and other than that the 4306 stacks up pretty well. Though I really do like the 4 HDMI inputs on the 3808.


----------



## Djoel

Love the curve face plate very aerodynamic ,anyone if this thing can do 60MPR in 3 secs


----------



## Glashub

Whats' up with the 2 remotes? Why 2?


----------



## dulsin

A second remote to control the zone 2 playback.


----------



## Glashub

Oh! Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan Teller

From a video processing standpoint, I would think that the Onkyo 875 will have an advantage with its use of the HQV Reon chip vs. the Faroudja 2310 in the Denon 3808. Reports on the Onkyo 805 say there is no HDMI audio hum and that it can process an incoming 5.1 PCM audio track into 7.1, so the big hurdles seem to have been answered by Onkyo. I suppose it's possible that the 875 might have hum and not process 5.1 PCM, but that seems a bit unlikely to me given that its "little brother" the 805 is fine in these areas.


It'll be interesting to go through all the HDMI 1.3 receiver offerings once they're all out and really nit pick the little details on their features! Onkyo seems to have done an admirable job with their feature set and they've come to market first! But Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer, Marantz, Sherwood Newcastle, Harman Kardon and I'm sure others as well will all have models out eventually. Quite a time to be buying really. I just hope I can make sense of it all!


Jon


----------



## Rosso_Corsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *matty4star* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm also debating these two now. I would be interested to hear what people think. All the custom A/V places I have been to are recommending the Denon 3808



Seems like everyone is on the same boat. One thing that's leaning me towards the Onkyo is the weight -- the Denon is only 35 lbs versus the full 50 of the Onkyo, not to mention the Ultra 2 certification and the better video processor. The 3808 feels much more like a competitor to the 805 and not the 875 and the 805 is far cheaper.


If it wasn't for the gorgeous new faceplate (compared to the relatively ugly Onkyo) and the Denon badge, the choice would be very obvious...


----------



## henryld




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosso_Corsa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems like everyone is on the same boat. One thing that's leaning me towards the Onkyo is the weight -- the Denon is only 35 lbs versus the full 50 of the Onkyo, not to mention the Ultra 2 certification and the better video processor. The 3808 feels much more like a competitor to the 805 and not the 875 and the 805 is far cheaper.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the gorgeous new faceplate (compared to the relatively ugly Onkyo) and the Denon badge, the choice would be very obvious...



Yet the 875 does not have the ethernet/usb networking connectivity. A difficult choice, to say the least, at this point. I, for one, will await the reviews before making my purchase decision.


----------



## gjlowe

I think the ethernet stuff for internet radio and home networking doesn't need to be in the receiver, as there are tons of devices out there that will do this stuff already. The Reon video processing chip in the Onkyo 875 is what has ended up pulling me away from Denon. Hey..looks aren't everything...


----------



## THX1720

I feel that Denon might be dropping the ball going with the faroudja over the hqv at this price point. Seems to me like they are counting on their name to carry them against the Onkyo.


----------



## Guru

I'm in love. I think I just found my new receiver. Release date in July?


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

release date July.... buy-able in EARLY August


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic

can you switch the rear surround to act as a biamp for the fronts?


----------



## Iggster

dang looks like its almost time to sell my 2807 lol


----------



## rkgriffin

As for the whole Faroudja vs Reon battle going on I think Denon might have gotten it right.


One, we still need to see both receivers in action before a final verdict can be made. For all any of us know Denon's Faroudja (possible new revision) solution might beat out Onkyo's Reon solution. I will admit on paper the Onkyo wins here.


Two, even if it isn't as good as Onkyo's Reon will it really matter? I know for some it is a very vital feature but I have a feeling that for most of us buying a receiver this expensive the scaling just doesn't matter at all. Most of us will be sending 1080 signals to our expensive HDTVs which even if the signal is 1080i (cable box) our TVs do a great job of deinterlacing. The only thing having a Reon chip in the receiver does is help scaling SD-DVD. Then again, most people spending this much on a receiver will also have a Denon Reon DVD player, Toshiba XA2, PS3, etc. that will render the chip in the receiver useless. Hense all of the posts about people asking if they can disabled the scaling on the receiver.


Now don't get me wrong... for the price I am disappointed that Denon didn't put a Reon chip in. From Denon's point of view I think they made the decision to save a little money on something a lot of buyers won't use.


----------



## RedlineRonin

^ That is a very good point that i did not think of, (sighs) i feel better now, thank you


----------



## DarkAdept

I can only imagine the arguments about how many of what port to include in something like this. I know I have my immediate reactions: no HDMI port on the front for HD camcorders or laptops? Only three optical inputs on the back? Do people really still need three coaxial inputs and two optical outputs or have those needs migrated to HDMI? Why haven't they cut the number of S-video, composite, and analog audio inputs and made them assignable like digital inputs?


... but they got it "right enough" for me to put in a pre-order at Magnolia. Seventy units scheduled to arrive at my local store in mid-July, which they said probably translated to late July since Denon is always late.


----------



## gjlowe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the whole Faroudja vs Reon battle going on I think Denon might have gotten it right.
> 
> 
> One, we still need to see both receivers in action before a final verdict can be made. For all any of us know Denon's Faroudja (possible new revision) solution might beat out Onkyo's Reon solution. I will admit on paper the Onkyo wins here.
> 
> 
> Two, even if it isn't as good as Onkyo's Reon will it really matter? I know for some it is a very vital feature but I have a feeling that for most of us buying a receiver this expensive the scaling just doesn't matter at all. Most of us will be sending 1080 signals to our expensive HDTVs which even if the signal is 1080i (cable box) our TVs do a great job of deinterlacing. The only thing having a Reon chip in the receiver does is help scaling SD-DVD. Then again, most people spending this much on a receiver will also have a Denon Reon DVD player, Toshiba XA2, PS3, etc. that will render the chip in the receiver useless. Hense all of the posts about people asking if they can disabled the scaling on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Now don't get me wrong... for the price I am disappointed that Denon didn't put a Reon chip in. From Denon's point of view I think they made the decision to save a little money on something a lot of buyers won't use.



You make good points, but you know what happens when you assume...










Seriously though, I have a 1080p LCD, but I am quite certain its scaler is nowhere close to as good as the Reon. In addition, as I got my upscaling DVD player before they had 1080p versions (Denon 1910), it only does 1080i, so rather than buy yet another DVD player, I will pull out my old DVP-S7000 and allow the Reon chip in the receiver do my 480i -> 1080p conversion. Also, I can allow the receiver to scale my cable signals (and deinterlace for SD) to 108p as well.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the whole Faroudja vs Reon battle going on I think Denon might have gotten it right.
> 
> 
> One, we still need to see both receivers in action before a final verdict can be made. For all any of us know Denon's Faroudja (possible new revision) solution might beat out Onkyo's Reon solution. I will admit on paper the Onkyo wins here.
> 
> 
> Two, even if it isn't as good as Onkyo's Reon will it really matter? I know for some it is a very vital feature but I have a feeling that for most of us buying a receiver this expensive the scaling just doesn't matter at all. Most of us will be sending 1080 signals to our expensive HDTVs which even if the signal is 1080i (cable box) our TVs do a great job of deinterlacing. The only thing having a Reon chip in the receiver does is help scaling SD-DVD. Then again, most people spending this much on a receiver will also have a Denon Reon DVD player, Toshiba XA2, PS3, etc. that will render the chip in the receiver useless. Hense all of the posts about people asking if they can disabled the scaling on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Now don't get me wrong... for the price I am disappointed that Denon didn't put a Reon chip in. From Denon's point of view I think they made the decision to save a little money on something a lot of buyers won't use.



I tend to agree and I think you make a lot of good points. For me a recievers killer app is sound and all indications I have read and heard was that Denon always brings it home when it comes to excellent sound. I would hate to make a decision based on a video chip and have my sound suffer.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> release date July.... buy-able in EARLY August



Depending on where you buy it, ListenUp is saying Mid-July delivery.


----------



## amjustice

When is the 875 due out? Price? Also other then the video scaller difference what are some of the other major differences between this and the 3808? Links to a full spec sheet?


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When is the 875 due out? Price? Also other then the video scaller difference what are some of the other major differences between this and the 3808? Links to a full spec sheet?



JandR is already taking pre-orders for the 875.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glashub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whats' up with the 2 remotes? Why 2?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dulsin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A second remote to control the zone 2 playback.



For me and I would assume many others it just means another remote to throw in the "Random AV Stuff" box. Harmony 880 takes care of all this for me!


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magnus_CA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JandR is already taking pre-orders for the 875.



Link? I couldnt find it on their site


----------



## Magnus_CA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Link? I couldnt find it on their site



You have to call them.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Depending on where you buy it, ListenUp is saying Mid-July delivery.



I got you. I know, i was saying that the majority of the public won't be able to get their hands on one till Early August. (supply...or lack of)










I can't wait. I sold my old Denon avr three months too early. I'll finally have a three series receiver to match my 3930







Somehow the tv speakers just don't cut it anymore.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got you. I know, i was saying that the majority of the public won't be able to get their hands on one till Early August. (supply...or lack of)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait. I sold my old Denon avr three months too early. I'll finally have a three series receiver to match my 3930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow the tv speakers just don't cut it anymore.



Im right there with you...I had my Pioneer crap out on me about 2 months ago and I have been going nuts without surround. I missed out on having surround during the Halo 3 beta, as well as the end of the Sopranos. I am looking forward to getting my hands on this thing. On the other hand it was worth it that my reciever died otherwise my wife would have never let me buy a new one. This is going to be a serious upgrade from the $300 Pioneer D912 that I was rocking before.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjlowe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You make good points, but you know what happens when you assume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I have a 1080p LCD, but I am quite certain its scaler is nowhere close to as good as the Reon. In addition, as I got my upscaling DVD player before they had 1080p versions (Denon 1910), it only does 1080i, so rather than buy yet another DVD player, I will pull out my old DVP-S7000 and allow the Reon chip in the receiver do my 480i -> 1080p conversion. Also, I can allow the receiver to scale my cable signals (and deinterlace for SD) to 108p as well.




I wasn't trying to say that the scaling chip is completely irrelevant. I wish the Denon had the Reon for SD broadcast and the piece of mind that any 1080i signals were deinterlaced to 1080p by one of the best chips out there. I just don't think it is as big of a deal that everyone is making it. To some (your case is a very good example) the scaling is more important.


To be honest if it had the Reon I would probably get the 3808 but now I am looking to see if the older 4306 will fit my needs. In my case (and many others) scaling just isn't that important. I don't watch a lot of SD tv on my theatre (comcast analog signal looks like crap no matter what chip you have) and my 60" SXRD does a decent job of deinterlacing the 1080i HD signal.


I could be completely wrong but, I believe within a year most people with a $1500 receiver in their theatre will have a HD player that will scale SD-DVD just as well as the Reon and those few that don't will either have a Reon based Denon DVD player or the Onkyo


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> To be honest if it had the Reon I would probably get the 3808 but now I am looking to see if the older 4308 will fit my needs. In my case (and many others) scaling just isn't that important.



Again, I'm not going to criticize the use of Faroudja harshly until I read some reviews on the 3808. However, scaling is very important for me as I watch a lot of Speed Tv (F1, Motogp, Touring car etc) and those are all in SD. And this all goes to my 92" screen. So for me, the quality of the scaler is more important than power. And despite being a Denon fan, I may have to skip this one. Especially if the Yamaha RX-V2800 is going to have the Reon chip as rumored.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not going to criticize the use of Faroudja harshly until I read some reviews on the 3808. However, scaling is very important for me as I watch a lot of Speed Tv (F1, Motogp, Touring car etc) and those are all in SD. And this all goes to my 92" screen. So for me, the quality of the scaler is more important than power. And despite being a Denon fan, I may have to skip this one. Especially if the Yamaha RX-V2800 is going to have the Reon chip as rumored.



Yeah, hopefully this version of the Faroudja does better than those in the past, especially the maroblocking on some displays. It will be nice once they are release and there are some reviews.


You make a good point though, it really comes down to how much SD tv someone watches. I can't wait until everything is sent in HD.


----------



## DavidPotter

I am very excited about the 3808ci, but I am planning on making a decision on an HD-DVD player this week to take advantage of the current batch of rebates - long before I will be able to get the 3808. The one issue I'm dealing with is the difference between the Denon's Faroudja video processor and the Onkyo/Integra line's Reon video processor.


I've heard great things about the Toshiba HD-XA2 for scaling SD-DVDs. This is an important feature for me as I have a sizable DVD collection. However if the video processor in the receiver (aka the Integra 8.8 or the Onkyo 875/905) does the best scaling (bang-for-buck) then I can save some money on the HD-DVD player and just get the A2. Here is a reply I received to this question over in the Onkyo forum:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DasRaven* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you are set on buying the 875/905, the result would likely be the same.
> 
> 480i -> Reon(XA2) -> Passthrough(875) -> Display
> 
> 480i -> Passthrough(A2) -> Reon(875) -> Display
> 
> 
> However, with the A2, you'd have to manually change the resolution whenever you go from playing DVD to HDDVD or vice-versa since there's no remote code to change resolution directly.



That last line makes the Denon even better of an option for me. The key question is whether the 3808ci can be configured to pass the signal through to the display. I know this has been discussed somewhat, but it wasn't clear to me what the actual result was.


Comments?


Thanks,
*David*


----------



## galvin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not going to criticize the use of Faroudja harshly until I read some reviews on the 3808.



I will.







If you do a search on Faroudja 2310 you will find a *lot* of references to macroblocking. The 2310 is what was used in the Denon DVD-5900 which many people had macroblocking issues with. The Reon does not suffer from this issue. I love Denon products, but I am very disappointed that they chose to use this chip (again).


I look at the inclusion of deinterlacing / scaling chips in a receiver as sort of a poor man's video processor. If implemented well (with a Reon, Realta, Gennum, or ABT chip, not Faroudja), it would allow you to feed all your sources at native resolution to an excellent deinterlacing / scaling solution for output to your display device.


Many TVs (most?) do *not* include good deinterlacing / scaling, even for 1080i -> 1080p. See this Secrets article for more info.


----------



## Glashub

It might be too early to ask this but I'm wondering how you think this piece would serve as a pre-pro as opposed to a dedicated pre-pro? ?


----------



## Keenan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Glashub* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It might be too early to ask this but I'm wondering how you think this piece would serve as a pre-pro as opposed to a dedicated pre-pro? ?



I think it would serve great, in fact, I seriously doubt you could find a pre/pro with the features and quality of the Denon for anywhere near the price. That's how I use my current 3806, as a pre/pro. Some will say that the inclusion of the power amps will affect the low level signal in the preamp portion but frankly it's not something I'm personally concerned about, or even put a lot credence in.


----------



## makeusleep

I currently own the Denon 3806 and I made the mistake on picking up the Onkyo 805 at circuit city.







After calibrating the Onkyo manually, then running the Audyssey XT I was shocked at the improvement in SQ over the Denon 3806. I compared them both with manual EQ and Audyssey EQ and the Onkyo was head and shoulders above the Denon for sound quality in both modes. The Onkyo sounded more clean,detailed and open it made the Denon 3806 sound as if it had placed a veil over my speakers. Currently have 7 Mirage omnisats with Mirage S12 subwoofer. I also ordered 3 Ascend Sierra 1 for the front soundstage so will be able to compare with those speakers when they arrive. The reason I decided to try the Onkyo was based on these specs that caught my attention.


- THX Ultra2 specification provides uncompromised 8-channel playback of any multi-channel Program over the widest possible area

- Top line of Burr-Brown DAC's: Performing at 192 kHz/24-bit level of resolution, these digital-to-analog Audio converters boast a higher dynamic range

-HDMI V1.3 repeater w/HDMI video up-conversion Dolby-Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD decoding

-iPod Ready (optional dock required)

-XM Radio Ready / SIRIUS Radio Ready (optional subscriptions and antenna required)

- Response Bandwidth: 20 - 20000 Hz / THD - 0.05%

- Amplifier Output: 130 Watt, 8 Ohm, 20 - 20000 Hz, THD 0.05% per channel up to

7 Channels for outstanding surround sound

- Unit Dimensions (WxHxD):17 1/8 x 7 5/8 x 18 1/16 inches (435 x 194 x 458.5 mm) / Weight: 50.9 lbs. (23.1 kg)

- Onkyo USA 2 Year Warranty


In this case the specs do not lie and I suspected they might not considering this unit weights an incredible 50.9lbs compared to my Denon 3806 38.6lbs. Onkyo decided to get into the mid-hi end of receivers and they certainly did it the right way. The thing that sealed the deal for me was the Onkyo 2 year warranty, put it on your AMEX and you have a 3 year warranty. I actually plan to take back the 805 to Circuit City and wait to purchase the 875 or the 905 for the Reon VX processing. I highly encourage anyone making a decsion on buying a receiver to do a in home demo of the two or three you might be interested in. It might seem like a hassle but it will save you from second guessing your purchase.


----------



## dulsin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *makeusleep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... and I made the mistake on picking up the Onkyo 805 at circuit city. ...




So you are saying that your mistake was in not waiting for the 875 with the Reon prossessing and the extra HDMI. Otherwise you are happy with the 805?


----------



## SledgeHammer

How could Denon not include HD Radio support? Faroudja at $1600 seems a bit odd considering the $600 Denon DVD-2930CI has the REON and the $1200 DVD-3930CI has the RealtaHQV.


I'm ok though, I'll be feeding it a HR10-250 which is 1080i and no native pass through and a Denon DVD-3930CI which is already being scaled by the RealtaHQV. I'll also give it a composite VHS







which probably wouldn't matter much with either scaling chip.


----------



## makeusleep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dulsin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So you are saying that your mistake was in not waiting for the 875 with the Reon prossessing and the extra HDMI. Otherwise you are happy with the 805?



I have 30 days to take back the 805 to circuit city, so no that was not my mistake. I purchased the 805 knowing I would be taking it back. My mistake was letting my sickness







take hold of me and comparing the 805 vs 3806. The 805 like I said in my post was head and shoulders above the 3806 in sound quality, so now I will be selling my 3806 to a friend and purchasing the Onkyo 875 or 905 for Reon VX processing, otherwise the 805 was great.


----------



## Glashub

Thanks, Keenan.


----------



## eightninesuited




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How could Denon not include HD Radio support? Faroudja at $1600 seems a bit odd considering the $600 Denon DVD-2930CI has the REON and the $1200 DVD-3930CI has the RealtaHQV.



This is what boggles my mind. Whoever is running Denon is an idiot! They were one of the first companies to bring the Reon and Realta chip to the mass consumers with their high end DVD players. Yet for their receivers they chose not to.


BTW, does the onkyo 805 NOT have the Reon?


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

Hey amjustice, you might as well change the title to

"The Official Bashing Of The Denon AVR-3808CI Thread"


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey amjustice, you might as well change the title to
> 
> "The Official Bashing Of The Denon AVR-3808CI Thread"



Nah, I'm probably still getting it... I just dont think Onkyo is in the same leauge as Denon performance / quality wise at all. I'd say they are one to two leauges below







.


Of course I'd rather have Realta and HD Radio, but I doubt I would use it much to be honest. I can't remember the last time I listened to music on my AVR. Its all HT. As for the scaling, like I said, the only thing I'll be scaling is a VHS signal once in a blue moon. I doubt either chip will be able to clean it up _that_ much. These two features aren't worth an extra $1000 to me. Maybe $200 to $400.


I learned my lesson after my Denon DVD-3930CI purchase... I should have totally gone for the 2930CI and saved myself $600.


All I want is a scaling for the VHS that actually works







. I've got a black box thing for right now, and it "crashes" the HDMI on my TV all the time as I'm FFing and rewinding.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *makeusleep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 30 days to take back the 805 to circuit city, so no that was not my mistake. I purchased the 805 knowing I would be taking it back. My mistake was letting my sickness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take hold of me and comparing the 805 vs 3806. The 805 like I said in my post was head and shoulders above the 3806 in sound quality, so now I will be selling my 3806 to a friend and purchasing the Onkyo 875 or 905 for Reon VX processing, otherwise the 805 was great.




What does any of your posts have to do with this thread??


----------



## randytsuch1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does any of your posts have to do with this thread??



I think his first post, comparing the 3806 to the 805 is very relevent, at least it was to me. I am trying to decide between this Denon, the Onkyo 875, 905 or Integra DTC-9.8.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, does the onkyo 805 NOT have the Reon?



No, the 805 and below have Faroudja chips. Onkyo is putting the Reon in the 875, 905 and the Integra DTC-9.8 and Integra DTR-8.8


Randy


----------



## DuallyDave

Since this is the new "official" thread, I have now officially pre-ordered an AVR-3808CI at Magnolia. I plan to eventually replace my TH50PX50U with a Pro-FHD1, so I'm hoping that the Faroudja will be a non-issue, I'll just turn off the video processing in the 3808 and let the Pio sort it out.


Magnolia says mid-July for delivery.


----------



## Rosso_Corsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does any of your posts have to do with this thread??



It has everything to do with this thread. People like me are considering the 3808 against the Onkyo 805 and 875 and he is a current Denon 3806 owner who just compared it against the 805.


He is sharing his real world experience and I for one was grateful for his posts, in this thread. I may not have read them otherwise.


----------



## cdnpaul

Yes, comparing it to the 3806 is useful for me as well. I've got a 3300 and a 3805 and a couple of other older Denon receivers kicking around and I find myself seriously considering preordering the 875 and switching camps. One thing that I like about the Denon though is that it has 3 optical vs. only 2 on the 875. It's not a huge deal but with my Xbox 360, SB3 and DVD player I need the 3 optical. I could just use the PS3 for all the DVD playing but I tend to keep the 4800 loaded up with the kids movies.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey amjustice, you might as well change the title to
> 
> "The Official Bashing Of The Denon AVR-3808CI Thread"



Amen to that, I am ok with a little discussion of the 875 but if you want to do serious bashing of the 3808 make your own thread!


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sysadmin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since this is the new "official" thread, I have now officially pre-ordered an AVR-3808CI at Magnolia. I plan to eventually replace my TH50PX50U with a Pro-FHD1, so I'm hoping that the Faroudja will be a non-issue, I'll just turn off the video processing in the 3808 and let the Pio sort it out.
> 
> 
> Magnolia says mid-July for delivery.



Nice, I am doing some fund gathering right now but I will be pre-ordering the 3808 soon as well.


----------



## Guru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sysadmin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since this is the new "official" thread, I have now officially pre-ordered an AVR-3808CI at Magnolia. I plan to eventually replace my TH50PX50U with a Pro-FHD1, so I'm hoping that the Faroudja will be a non-issue, I'll just turn off the video processing in the 3808 and let the Pio sort it out.
> 
> 
> Magnolia says mid-July for delivery.



Did they give you a preliminary price? I stopped by my local one and the guys looked like deer in headlights. They called the rep and they said estimated mid july but even the rep said don't hold your breath. They never offered to preorder one for me.


----------



## GoND

This receiver is an I-link (or whatever the technical name is) input away from me considering it. Some of the prior 4xxx series had it, I was hoping that feature would make it's way down to the 3xxx series.


I guess I could get on fleabay and find a used Denon player with Denon link and take care of the problem, but I'd prefer to not have to bother.


----------



## T.Wells

Hello-


This unit may be my next AVR and my first Denon. Does Denon provide rack ears for their units? I imagine with all that weight, a custom shelf may be in order.


Any help?


Thanks,

T.Wells


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This receiver is an I-link (or whatever the technical name is) input away from me considering it. Some of the prior 4xxx series had it, I was hoping that feature would make it's way down to the 3xxx series.
> 
> 
> I guess I could get on fleabay and find a used Denon player with Denon link and take care of the problem, but I'd prefer to not have to bother.



Denon dropped iLink IEEE1394 from all of their upcoming receivers and the new mega-buck pre-amp.


----------



## GoND




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Denon dropped iLink IEEE1394 from all of their upcoming receivers and the new mega-buck pre-amp.



Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll need to consider how important playing SACD and DVD-A via a digital connection is in the future.


Who knows, maybe Denon will come out with a Blu-Ray/HD DVD/SACD/DVD-A player that'll play them all through HDMI. When that happens I'll inform the pigs across the street from my house to go ahead and fly south for the winter....


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did they give you a preliminary price? I stopped by my local one and the guys looked like deer in headlights. They called the rep and they said estimated mid july but even the rep said don't hold your breath. They never offered to preorder one for me.



Their price (as usual) is MSRP







, transaction already completed. The store that I ordered at is a real Magnolia AV store, not a BB. This store existed before Magnolia was bought by BB, I have been doing business with them for close to 20 years (Tukwila WA). I am #3 on the list for a 3808.


The reps at this store are usually very knowledgable, most of them have been there for a while, which is one of the reasons that I am willing to pay MSRP (also using a Magnolia account 18mo SAC) They do price match other B&M stores, but price matching on a pre-order is difficult. They are also authorized dealers with a repair center, they replaced a DVD player with a newer model one time.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoND* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll need to consider how important playing SACD and DVD-A via a digital connection is in the future.
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe Denon will come out with a Blu-Ray/HD DVD/SACD/DVD-A player that'll play them all through HDMI. When that happens I'll inform the pigs across the street from my house to go ahead and fly south for the winter....




If Denon comes out with a Blu-Ray/HD DVD/SACD/DVD-A player if would most likely have DL3 to use as an option too.


----------



## GoND




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If Denon comes out with a Blu-Ray/HD DVD/SACD/DVD-A player if would most likely have DL3 to use as an option too.



Even better!


Denon? You listening?


Just tell us all 2008 so that we wait on buying new products until then.


----------



## bfdtv

In terms of aesthetics, the Denon 3808 and 4308 are the best receivers I have ever seen. Both the chassis and configuration menus look like they were designed by guys over at Apple.


While I like the aesthetics, I really wish Denon had devoted more of its engineering resources to video (i.e. Silicon Optix or ABT scaling and deinterlace). There's no excuse for the _craptastic_ Faroudja FLI02310 video processing. That was an acceptable price/performance solution in a $200 DVD player a few years ago, but it's no good by modern standards. That chip was never intended for high-definition processing. It doesn't do inverse telecine on 1080i signals -- it can't correctly deinterlace movies on 1080i HD channels -- and it always introduces some degree of macroblocking into its output. Of course, you can disable video processing on the 3808, and I am sure many will.


I haven't seen many posts on this, but Denon doesn't appear to have made many (any?) improvements in the audio [quality] department either. Aside from PC/Mac integration and Internet radio, the audio specs on the 2007/2008 lineup look like they are taken straight from the 2006 PRs. They are using the same Burr-Brown PCM1791 DACs released back in 2005, rather than TI's new and improved Burr-Brown PCM1796 DACs.


Perhaps I am a bit biased because I already own a Squeezebox3 for streaming audio and Internet radio, but I expect more from a $1500 receiver *upgrade* than a fancy case / ui design, Internet radio, and better PC integration. I expect key improvements in audio and video performance. I also question whether one can get any meaningful use out of PC integration with such a small 2-line display (or is media functionality integrated into the OSD with an iTunes-like interface?).


It looks almost like Denon's marketing department determined the design criteria for the new receivers, with the clear goal of appealing to a wider audience, i.e. those who know less about A/V specifications and performance, but make their decisions based more on reputation and looks. At least to me, the priorities for the Denon 2007/2008 designs -- relative to the 2006 designs -- appear to be:


1) Case aesthetics

2) UI/OSD aesthetics

3) PC/Mac audio streaming & Internet radio

4) Audio quality

...

75) Video quality


Until it ships, the verdict is still out on the Onkyo 875, but at least it looks on paper like they had the audiophile/videophile in mind with their design, i.e.


1) Audio quality

2) Video quality

3) UI/OSD aesthetics

...

75) Case aesthetics


Why do I say that? The Onkyo 875 has Silicon Optix ReonVX processing, THX Ultra2 Certification, dual push-pull amps, and Burr-Brown's newest PCM1796 DACs (123dB SNR). The Denon 3808 uses the same three TI SHARC DSPs as the Onkyo for audio decoding and processing, but has inferior Faroudja FLI02310 video processing, inferior Burr-Brown PCM1791 DACs (113dB SNR) from 2005, and at least on paper, an inferior amp design.


----------



## Rosso_Corsa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnpaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, comparing it to the 3806 is useful for me as well. I've got a 3300 and a 3805 and a couple of other older Denon receivers kicking around and I find myself seriously considering preordering the 875 and switching camps. One thing that I like about the Denon though is that it has 3 optical vs. only 2 on the 875. It's not a huge deal but with my Xbox 360, SB3 and DVD player I need the 3 optical. I could just use the PS3 for all the DVD playing but I tend to keep the 4800 loaded up with the kids movies.



You're the 2nd person I've had to tell this to.


Look at the pictures for the Onkyo with the front panel opened: there is a third optical behind the front panel. My Pioneer Elite is the same way. I really like this because I occassionally connect my Macbook Pro via optical and doing it over the front connection is very convenient.


Problem solved?

Front Panel Open


----------



## eulogytool

I heard from a rely-able source, a few months back (I don't remember where), that Denon doesn't have any plans to make any next-gen players, anytime soon. I hope it's not true. I have a 3930ci and would love a universal next-gen player, from Denon.


----------



## rkgriffin

bfdtv,


I agree with you on a lot of your points. Last week and for the past two months I was 100% sold on the 3808. Only after seeing all of the specs did I decide to pick up a 4306 for cheaper than the 3808 yesterday. I am not trying to say the 3808 is a bad receiver at all, it's just in my case the 4306 became a better option.


I could have made a bad decision but I will find out over time. At least the 4306 matches my 2930


----------



## petmic10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In terms of aesthetics, the Denon 3808 and 4308 are the best receivers I have ever seen. Both the chassis and configuration menus look like they were designed by guys over at Apple.
> 
> 
> While I like the aesthetics, I really wish Denon had devoted more of its engineering resources to video (i.e. Silicon Optix or ABT scaling and deinterlace). There's no excuse for the _craptastic_ Faroudja FLI02310 video processing. That was an acceptable price/performance solution in a $200 DVD player a few years ago, but it's no good by modern standards. That chip was never intended for high-definition processing. It doesn't do inverse telecine on 1080i signals -- it can't correctly deinterlace movies on 1080i HD channels -- and it always introduces some degree of macroblocking into its output. Of course, you can disable video processing on the 3808, and I am sure many will.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many posts on this, but Denon doesn't appear to have made many (any?) improvements in the audio [quality] department either. Aside from PC/Mac integration and Internet radio, the audio specs on the 2007/2008 lineup look like they are taken straight from the 2006 PRs. They are using the same Burr-Brown PCM1791 DACs released back in 2005, rather than TI's new and improved Burr-Brown PCM1796 DACs.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am a bit biased because I already own a Squeezebox3 for streaming audio and Internet radio, but I expect more from a $1500 receiver *upgrade* than a fancy case / ui design, Internet radio, and better PC integration. I expect key improvements in audio and video performance. I also question whether one can get any meaningful use out of PC integration with such a small 2-line display (or is media functionality integrated into the OSD with an iTunes-like interface?).
> 
> 
> It looks almost like Denon's marketing department determined the design criteria for the new receivers, with the clear goal of appealing to a wider audience, i.e. those who know less about A/V specifications and performance, but make their decisions based more on reputation and looks. At least to me, the priorities for the Denon 2007/2008 designs -- relative to the 2006 designs -- appear to be:
> 
> 
> 1) Case aesthetics
> 
> 2) UI/OSD aesthetics
> 
> 3) PC/Mac audio streaming & Internet radio
> 
> 4) Audio quality
> 
> ...
> 
> 75) Video quality
> 
> 
> Until it ships, the verdict is still out on the Onkyo 875, but at least it looks on paper like they had the audiophile/videophile in mind with their design, i.e.
> 
> 
> 1) Audio quality
> 
> 2) Video quality
> 
> 3) UI/OSD aesthetics
> 
> ...
> 
> 75) Case aesthetics
> 
> 
> Why do I say that? The Onkyo 875 has Silicon Optix ReonVX processing, THX Ultra2 Certification, dual push-pull amps, and Burr-Brown's newest PCM1796 DACs (123dB SNR). The Denon 3808 uses the same three TI SHARC DSPs as the Onkyo for audio decoding and processing, but has inferior Faroudja FLI02310 video processing, inferior Burr-Brown PCM1791 DACs (113dB SNR) from 2005, and at least on paper, an inferior amp design.




I agree, I am a current 3805 owner and very happy with its performance and

was looking forward to the new models but was rather disappointed with

the news of the Faroudja chip and the same Burr-Brown DACs from their 05

line.

The Onkyo 875 seems to have all areas covered, superior video processing,

the latest DACs from Burr-Brown, THX Ultra2. It won't win any beauty contests

but all I care about is performance.


----------



## bwclark

I also think this thread would be better named the Onkyo 875 vs. Denon 3808.

OP?


We could then debate the 875 vs. 3808 with pros and cons of each, and leave the Official status to the existing longer running thread.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also think this thread would be better named the Onkyo 875 vs. Denon 3808.
> 
> OP?
> 
> 
> We could then debate the 875 vs. 3808 with pros and cons of each, and leave the Official status to the existing longer running thread.



When a product is not yet shipping, all you can do is discuss the specifications and how they compare to older products from the same company and new products from the competition. If you want to rename the thread, I think "Denon AVR-3808 Vs. The Rest" or "Denon AVR-3808: Really an upgrade?" would be more appropriate.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

***UPDATE*** There will be only 33% of Magnolia's (inside of Best Buy) receiving the 4308. Others still may be able to order, but 2/3 will not have this on Plano. Just a heads up.


----------



## rkgriffin

Probably a good choice by them. I see the 3808 selling alot but not sure about the 4308.


----------



## Mixdoctor

To add one more advantage to the Onkyo 875......it will be price. The preorders are coming in at 20% off, for a brand new product. In a couple of months the Onkyo will be even cheaper after it gets mass distribution. With Denon and Pioneer clamping down on their authorized dealers there will not be many discounts on their products. I am a long time Denon and Pioneer Elite buyer, but with the 875's specs and pricing, I may have to give up my Pioneer Elite VSX82 for it.


----------



## bmwaustin

Does any one know if it supports HDMI CES function?

Thanks


----------



## Stangs55

Great info above. Thanks guys. Looks like it'll be the Onkyo 875 to replace my Denon 2805. I've never really been a fan of Denon's warm sound anyways as I've always preferred the more musical (at least to my ears) yamaha...from what I've read, Onkyo has a brighter, more musical sound than the theater sound of the Denon.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stangs55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great info above. Thanks guys. Looks like it'll be the Onkyo 875 to replace my Denon 2805. I've never really been a fan of Denon's warm sound anyways as I've always preferred the more musical (at least to my ears) yamaha...from what I've read, Onkyo has a brighter, more musical sound than the theater sound of the Denon.



Hold on now...


The 875 may look superior on paper, but don't underestimate the importance of implementation. I can't see any conceivable way the Denon's video section would compare to the Onkyo, but there are all sorts of things a manufacturer could do wrong when it comes to audio. The Onkyos may use the same DSPs and have superior DACs, but the hardware and software implementations are still very important.


The Denon 3808 is a refined version of the 3806, which was one of the best receivers of 2006. The initial reports on the Onkyo 805 (little brother of the 875) are very positive, but I haven't yet seen any head-to-head comparisons of the 3806 vs 805. It's way too early to declare a winner between the 3808 and 875 when it comes to audio performance.


----------



## wolfgaze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stangs55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great info above. Thanks guys. Looks like it'll be the Onkyo 875 to replace my Denon 2805. I've never really been a fan of Denon's warm sound anyways as I've always preferred the more musical (at least to my ears) yamaha...*from what I've read, Onkyo has a brighter, more musical sound than the theater sound of the Denon.*



In all fairness, when you made a statement like that, it should only be based on '*from what I've heard with my own ears*'


----------



## Stangs55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hold on now...
> 
> 
> The 875 may look superior on paper, but don't underestimate the importance of implementation. I can't see any conceivable way the Denon's video section would compare to the Onkyo, but there are all sorts of things a manufacturer could do wrong when it comes to audio. The Onkyos may use the same DSPs and have superior DACs, but the hardware and software implementations are still very important.
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808 is a refined version of the 3806, which was one of the best receivers of 2006. The initial reports on the Onkyo 805 (little brother of the 875) are very positive, but I haven't yet seen any head-to-head comparisons of the 3806 vs 805. It's way too early to declare a winner between the 3808 and 875 when it comes to audio performance.



I couldn't agree more. The problem, however, is that I've never really been a fan of Denon's sound--just a personal preference. I've put several Denons, new and old, against the Yamaha RXV2700 that I had in-house for a few days and the Yamaha blows the denons away TO ME (listening w/Focal 826v's, HSU VTF2 MKIII). Of course, there are PLENTY of people that prefer the Denon sound much more than the Yamaha...again, it's just my personal preference.


So without Yamaha's new line of AVRs showing any hope of 1.3 w/decent upscaling anytime soon, and the fact that my wife is currently amicable to my buying a new receiver (THE most important factor







)...I'm searching for a future-proof alternative with a sound closer to my ear's taste.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANHEDONIC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In all fairness, when you made a statement like that, it should only be based on '*from what I've heard with my own ears*'



Yup, but no one's heard the Onkyo 875 or the Denon 3808, so I can't really say that yet. All I've got to go on is past experience with multiple AVRs and trying to postulate where each of these next-gen receivers will fall in comparison.


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the whole Faroudja vs Reon battle going on I think Denon might have gotten it right.
> 
> 
> One, we still need to see both receivers in action before a final verdict can be made. For all any of us know Denon's Faroudja (possible new revision) solution might beat out Onkyo's Reon solution. I will admit on paper the Onkyo wins here.
> 
> 
> Two, even if it isn't as good as Onkyo's Reon will it really matter? I know for some it is a very vital feature but I have a feeling that for most of us buying a receiver this expensive the scaling just doesn't matter at all. Most of us will be sending 1080 signals to our expensive HDTVs which even if the signal is 1080i (cable box) our TVs do a great job of deinterlacing. The only thing having a Reon chip in the receiver does is help scaling SD-DVD. Then again, most people spending this much on a receiver will also have a Denon Reon DVD player, Toshiba XA2, PS3, etc. that will render the chip in the receiver useless.



These were my thoughts exactly! My only SD source will be DVDs and those will be played on the Toshiba XA2 anyway. So for me, my concentration would be on a) sound quality and b) number of HDMI inputs. Those are the most important features to me.


The other concern is that there are already a number of reports from Onkyo 805 owners that describe the sound as 'bright' or 'clear'. Since I prefer a warmer sound, this would be a concern.


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not going to criticize the use of Faroudja harshly until I read some reviews on the 3808. However, scaling is very important for me as I watch a lot of Speed Tv (F1, Motogp, Touring car etc) and those are all in SD. And this all goes to my 92" screen. So for me, the quality of the scaler is more important than power. And despite being a Denon fan, I may have to skip this one. Especially if the Yamaha RX-V2800 is going to have the Reon chip as rumored.



The other interesting point is that many people, like me, have their STB set to a constant 1080i output. I prefer the look of the STB upconversion to 1080i as well as the quicker channel changes. When putting a STB into 'native', the resolution changes will always cause a delay when changing channels as the display adjusts to the new resolution. I've always hated that. So for me the video chip issue really isn't much of a concern.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other interesting point is that many people, like me, have their STB set to a constant 1080i output. I prefer the look of the STB upconversion to 1080i as well as the quicker channel changes. When putting a STB into 'native', the resolution changes will always cause a delay when changing channels as the display adjusts to the new resolution. I've always hated that. So for me the video chip issue really isn't much of a concern.



I would think the video chip would be a key concern in your situation.


With a receiver like the Onkyo 875, you could set the Tivo Series3 to output all signals natively, and it would scale everything to 1080p60. That eliminates the sync delay on your display, since the incoming signal is always 1080p60. The delay in switching resolutions on the Tivo Series3 is almost non-existent.


For those with Motorola DVRs, such a receiver should eliminate the display sync delay when switching between SD and HD channels with 4:3 override enabled.


The SD scaling quality of the Silicon ReonVX is _far superior_ to that of the Broadcom BCM7038, which is used in the Tivo Series3 and Motorola DVRs.


----------



## Stangs55

One more thing for the 875 vs 3808 debaters to consider...it turns out the 875 can be had from jandr at a preorder price of $1299 right now







That's quite a savings over the 3808 that some early adopters may not be considering when comparing their similar MSRPs.


----------



## vcor

With lots of comparisons between the Onkyo 875/905 and Denon 3808/4308 (and not all the specs fully understood), I made a comparison chart of the important items. It's still a bit of comparing apples to oranges as each have some really nice features unique to each one.
 Comparison of Onkyo 875 and Denon 3808 
 Comparison of Onkyo 905 and Denon 4308


----------



## Stangs55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With lots of comparisons between the Onkyo 875/905 and Denon 3808/4808 (and not all the specs fully understood), I made a comparison chart of the important items. It's still a bit of comparing apples to oranges as each have some really nice features unique to each one.
> Comparison of Onkyo 875 and Denon 3808
> Comparison of Onkyo 905 and Denon 4808



Excellent list, thanks!







Of course, AVRs have SO MANY intangibles that cannot be put into a list...but this is excellent for a paper A/B


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would think the video chip would be a key concern in your situation.
> 
> 
> With a receiver like the Onkyo 875, you could set the Tivo Series3 to output all signals natively, and it would scale everything to 1080p60. That eliminates the sync delay on your display, since the incoming signal is always 1080p60. The delay in switching resolutions on the Tivo Series3 is almost non-existent.
> 
> 
> For those with Motorola DVRs, such a receiver should eliminate the display sync delay when switching between SD and HD channels with 4:3 override enabled.
> 
> 
> The SD scaling quality of the Silicon ReonVX is _far superior_ to that of the Broadcom BCM7038, which is used in the Tivo Series3 and Motorola DVRs.



bfdtv, then I guess the question is whether there is a delay or not (audio or video) within the receiver as it sees a change in input resolutions? Your scenario is interesting, but I'll need to have my new 1080p plasma by then.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bfdtv, then I guess the question is whether there is a delay or not (audio or video) within the receiver as it sees a change in input resolutions?



Right. Until the product actually ships, we don't know how fast it will sync or whether it will switch seamlessly. That is an implementation (i.e. firmware) issue. Other Realta-based video processors can switch format sources near instantly though (


----------



## keyser

I´ve had 3 Denons in a row, but the Onkyo is looking better to me right now. The new DAC´S have better "S/N Ratio", what does that tell me?


I live in PAL country.. is the REON better also at scaling/deinterlacing PAL? I think I remember the mitsubishi hc5000 projector not doing well with PAL in a cine4home test(maybe it was fixed with firmware?), and it uses the reon.


One things missing in the comparison.. how to the remotes compare?


----------



## cdnpaul

Thanks for the info! Problem solved.


----------



## cdnpaul

Thanks for putting the list together. Great stuff!


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With lots of comparisons between the Onkyo 875/905 and Denon 3808/4808 (and not all the specs fully understood), I made a comparison chart of the important items. It's still a bit of comparing apples to oranges as each have some really nice features unique to each one.
> Comparison of Onkyo 875 and Denon 3808
> Comparison of Onkyo 905 and Denon 4808




Shouldn't that be the Denon 4308?


----------



## dirk1843

The one thing that bothers me about this unit is the crazy amount of S and composite video connections it still carries, but has only 6 (3 coax and 3 optical) digital audio inputs. I know that HDMI is going to be the knew thing, but with my last set-up I was using I needed 2 DVD, 1 XBox, 2 D* boxes, 1 CD player. Had upgrade plans for media server and D-VHS but one died and the other never got around to. That would have made 8 inputs needed. Alot of the units in modern trim will of course use HDMI but there is alot of good older equipment out there, but how much of it is actually using S-video, much less composite?? Save some back panel space and put only S-video on the unit and throw in some adapters to plug composite in the S where needed, and give me a couple more optical inputs, another component video and a couple more HDMIs.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The one thing that bothers me about this unit is the crazy amount of S and composite video connections it still carries, but has only 6 (3 coax and 3 optical) digital audio inputs. I know that HDMI is going to be the knew thing, but with my last set-up I was using I needed 2 DVD, 1 XBox, 2 D* boxes, 1 CD player. Had upgrade plans for media server and D-VHS but one died and the other never got around to. That would have made 8 inputs needed. Alot of the units in modern trim will of course use HDMI but there is alot of good older equipment out there, but how much of it is actually using S-video, much less composite?? Save some back panel space and put only S-video on the unit and throw in some adapters to plug composite in the S where needed, and give me a couple more optical inputs, another component video and a couple more HDMIs.



I totally agree with you about the absurdity of having so many composite and s-video connections. That said, 4 HDMI and 3 Component inputs makes for 7HD and digital connections. I don't know that I could ever exceed that. Even if I got a second DVR and bought a PS3 to go along with my existing cable box, HD-DVD player, and Xbox 360, I'd still have a couple HD/digital audio inputs available.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The one thing that bothers me about this unit is the crazy amount of S and composite video connections it still carries, but has only 6 (3 coax and 3 optical) digital audio inputs.



While I agree with you on the absurdity of the analog inputs (time to include fewer and make them assignable, Denon!) I think it's similarly absurd to claim that there are only 6 digital audio inputs.


4 optical (one on front) + 3 coax + 4 HDMI = 11 by my count. HDMI really does eliminate the need for a large number of optical inputs for me. There was a time when I needed 5 optical inputs so I completely freaked at only having 3 on the back of the unit. Then I looked at my actual usage and discovered I only needed two now! Where did the others go?


My DVD player and PS2 were replaced by my PS3. Two optical outputs converted to a single HDMI input. My HD DVR used another optical output, and it will also go HDMI. Another optical output gone! Only my Xbox 360 and Airport Express will use optical inputs from the outset this time around.


----------



## amjustice

The number of digital inputs was one of the things that sold me on the 3808


----------



## mkuzia

While comparision of features is excellent I did not understand in N905/4308 comparision table assignability of HDMI outputs. All I really need is parallel outputs (to switch between plasma and projector). This is what I understood Denon does (and nothing else). Can Onkyo be configured to do just that?


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

Nice chart! However, i thought the 3808 does DTS-HD MA decoding, it just says DTS ES?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice chart! However, i thought the 3808 does DTS-HD MA decoding, it just says DTS ES?



That's an error in his table.


----------



## Amnizu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808 uses the same three TI SHARC DSPs as the Onkyo for audio decoding and processing, but has inferior Faroudja FLI02310 video processing, inferior Burr-Brown PCM1791 DACs (113dB SNR) from 2005, and at least on paper, an inferior amp design.



Do you have a link to the confirmation on the 1791? This seriously disappoints me, as I was hoping for and upgrade in DAC with this receiver from my Pioneer VSX-81TXV.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amnizu* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the confirmation on the 1791? This seriously disappoints me, as I was hoping for and upgrade in DAC with this receiver from my Pioneer VSX-81TXV.



Denon hasn't published information on their web site, but according to the first post of this thread, the 3808 uses the older PCM1791 DAC. It's not a bad part by any means -- it was the best mid-range DAC available until last fall -- it's just not the latest and greatest solution from Burr-Brown.


----------



## MrJames

Most if not all of the info on the Denon 3808/4308 have come from the Listen Up website. It's second hand and should be taken with a grain of salt until Denon announces something but it's all we've had to go on so far.

http://www.listenup.com/DENON+AVR-38...I-p-49908.html


----------



## vcor

I've updated the comparisons with some additional info and corrections (Denon has DTS-HD Master Audio) and fixed the wrong Denon part number. Here it is again:
 Onkyo 875 vs Denon 3808 
 Onkyo 905 vs Denon 4308


----------



## blackbelt

This might be a dumb question but here goes.Does anyone know if it matters at all if you have 5.1 or 7.1 or so with your speakers to get the dolby-true hd or the digital plus?I am looking at this receiver also. I have a friend that says you are waisting your time with this 3808ci if you dont have 7.1... Any thoughts? I only have 5.1 setup...


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> This might be a dumb question but here goes.Does anyone know if it matters at all if you have 5.1 or 7.1 or so with your speakers to get the dolby-true hd or the digital plus?I am looking at this receiver also. I have a friend that says you are waisting your time with this 3808ci if you dont have 7.1... Any thoughts? I only have 5.1 setup...



Your friend is partially misinformed. On the Blu-ray format, Dolby Digital Plus exists only to provide 7.1 capability. However, your friend is totally wrong when it comes to TrueHD andd DTS-HD MA -- those formats not only add 7.1 capability, but they also provide higher-fidelity audio for 5.1.


Most theatrical releases will remain 5.1 for the forseeable future. Last I looked, there was only one Blu-ray title available with a 7.1 track. The overwhelming majority are 5.1, with a few 6.1s thrown in.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've updated the comparisons with some additional info and corrections (Denon has DTS-HD Master Audio) and fixed the wrong Denon part number. Here it is again:
> Onkyo 875 vs Denon 3808
> Onkyo 905 vs Denon 4308




Well, how's the `ol Onkyo 875 vs. Denon 3808 thread going............










Wow, vcor...... you da man!!


----------



## rkgriffin

I know it is commonly accepted that the Reon chip is better than the Faroudja chip with one of the main reasons being macroblocking on certain displays.


Does anyone know if macroblocking occurs even if the Faroudja is just deinterlacing say from 1080i to 1080p and not doing any scaling?


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> While I agree with you on the absurdity of the analog inputs (time to include fewer and make them assignable, Denon!) I think it's similarly absurd to claim that there are only 6 digital audio inputs.
> 
> 
> 4 optical (one on front) + 3 coax + 4 HDMI = 11 by my count. HDMI really does eliminate the need for a large number of optical inputs for me. There was a time when I needed 5 optical inputs so I completely freaked at only having 3 on the back of the unit. Then I looked at my actual usage and discovered I only needed two now! Where did the others go?
> 
> 
> My DVD player and PS2 were replaced by my PS3. Two optical outputs converted to a single HDMI input. My HD DVR used another optical output, and it will also go HDMI. Another optical output gone! Only my Xbox 360 and Airport Express will use optical inputs from the outset this time around.



I did mention the HDMI inputs.......However not having used them before I am not so familiar with them to know if they can be used as audio only. For example my TV does not have HDMI, only component. I do have a DVD player with HDMI out, could I use the HDMI for audio only and still utilize the component for video?? If so then I will totally agree that the 4 HDMI inputs could be thought of as digital audio inputs. If not, then what good are they to anyone without a HDMI compatiable monitor?? As for the front panel input, IMHO it is only good for a tempoary hook up. Who wants to have a cable snaking around the front of the HT setup??


----------



## j2clark

FYI: I just pre-ordered the 4308 from J&R for a *VERY SIGNIFICANT DISCOUNT* off of MSRP. I didn't ask, but I would assume they have a pre-order discount on the 3808 as well.


----------



## gully_foyle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With lots of comparisons between the Onkyo 875/905 and Denon 3808/4308 (and not all the specs fully understood), I made a comparison chart of the important items. It's still a bit of comparing apples to oranges as each have some really nice features unique to each one.
> Comparison of Onkyo 875 and Denon 3808
> Comparison of Onkyo 905 and Denon 4308



FYI: My Denon 3803 supports discrete ON/OFF via IR. Might not be on the supplied remote, but it exists in the standard Denon command set, and has for some time. I've used it in my JP1 setup for years. There's really no reason they'd get rid of it. It'd be a dealbreaker for me if they did.


----------



## erikk

There's no way they'd get rid of discrete IR commands. I'd be willing to bet anything they're included.


----------



## sorka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j2clark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI: I just pre-ordered the 4308 from J&R for a *VERY SIGNIFICANT DISCOUNT* off of MSRP. I didn't ask, but I would assume they have a pre-order discount on the 3808 as well.



I only see the 4306 on their site. Not 3808 or 4308.


----------



## sorka

What a shame. I was really getting excited when I started reading about the 3808. The main thing that was attracting me over the 905 is the ethernet connectivity. I'd much rather stream my 320 KBs mp3s from my pc than have to plug in my 5g ipod every time.


But the 35lb weight (which is one of the reasons I'm not replacing my Elite with a new Elite), lesser audio processors, and the lack of Ultra2 certification is leading me back towards Onkyo again.


----------



## sorka

Do I see that the 905 also has an RJ45 jack?


Oh, but wait, the 905 is out of my price range while the 3808 isn't.


----------



## buzzterrier

I am pretty new to high-end receivers but this ethernet connectivity seems pretty important. Not so much the streaming, or iradio (I have a squeezebox) but for updates from Denon. With these components being so complex, I am very suspect of closed systems (can you tell I am a pc guy?). Denon touts that they can push firmware updates to the system, and can even remotely troubleshoot issues. For me this is huge! I have read about the Onkyo 905, but I am not sure if they are able to do firmware updates using usb or their networking.


----------



## dmcdayton

Buzzterrier


You're exactly right. I've been upgrading my Oppo DVD player via firmware to get new functionality and I understand the Denon's have been doing this for a few years on their receivers.


Especially with HDMI being very immature, I'm hopeful they can iron out whatever software bugs remain via firmware. I went through a lot of trouble with my SA8300 STB from TWC that was recently fixed ( I think, won't know until new receiver) via the firmware.


Good point, for a newbie










Welcome


----------



## Babel_Fish

I have been torn over the whole "which receiver is for me" so what I did was pre-order both







lol.. I was wanting the 3808 but with the preorder price.. I might as well go with the 4308







.


I live in IL and Abt Electronics (Denon and Onkyo Authorized Dealer) is also in IL (right down the road). Since JR.com was giving such a great preorder price, I just called Abt and told them and they matched the price. When the units come in (or before) i can just cancel the order if I change my mind. I have the same 30 day return policy as JR.com (and I wont have to pay shipping since they are so close).. aka no restocking fee, etc. I just need to wait to see the reviews and determine which unit will work for me.


They also told me that if I do find a lower price (after the unit is released) that they will give me the difference. Of course that is within a reasonable amount of time. I can't go back 6 months later and ask for the difference since the price is lower.










At least I know I have my bases covered.







Bring on those reviews!!!


----------



## buzzterrier

Thx dmc.


I guess I am kind of surprised that this was not called out as a bigger differentiator between the 875 and 3808. My (fairly inexpensive) Philips dvd player also can update it's firmware, which is cool. I have had other dvd players with some sort of minor problem that you were pretty much stuck with. I know there will be something with systems as complex as these receivers that can be optimized with a firmware upgrade.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcdayton* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Buzzterrier
> 
> 
> You're exactly right. I've been upgrading my Oppo DVD player via firmware to get new functionality and I understand the Denon's have been doing this for a few years on their receivers.
> 
> 
> Especially with HDMI being very immature, I'm hopeful they can iron out whatever software bugs remain via firmware. I went through a lot of trouble with my SA8300 STB from TWC that was recently fixed ( I think, won't know until new receiver) via the firmware.
> 
> 
> Good point, for a newbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic

So how much difference is there between the 1791 and 1796 DACs. Does it give Onkyo that much of an edge over Denon besides the video chip differences?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So how much difference is there between the 1791 and 1796 DACs. Does it give Onkyo that much of an edge over Denon besides the video chip differences?



Treated alone it is a pretty significant improvement (10dB SNR), but it is still only one of many components in the audio chain. Other components may be the limiting factor, rendering the improved DAC largely irrelevant. Others would know more about that than I.


Until Denon posts official specs, I don't think we know for _certain_ that the 3808/4308 actually use the PCM1791A. In recent years, Denon has used the latest mid-range DAC parts, so I was very surprised when I heard the 3808/4308 specs were published on the web showing the 1791A rather than the 1796A, especially after seeing that Onkyo was using the 1796A (and checking the current Burr-Brown price charts).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzterrier* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I am kind of surprised that this was not called out as a bigger differentiator between the 875 and 3808. My (fairly inexpensive) Philips dvd player also can update it's firmware, which is cool. I have had other dvd players with some sort of minor problem that you were pretty much stuck with. I know there will be something with systems as complex as these receivers that can be optimized with a firmware upgrade.



Keep in mind that plenty of other receivers have received firmware updates using RS232. Of course, updating via RS232 with a PC requires more effort, and thus tends not to be widely used by manufacturers. With ethernet, the new Denons may be the first-ever consumer A/V receivers to download updates directly from the manufacturer. No question that is a nice feature to have.


That said, I don't think firmware upgades are as important as they are with some other devices, such as a Blu-ray and HD-DVD players, gaming consoles, etc. With receivers, the specifications are not in flux. The DSPs in most receivers are also heavily specialized, which limits the features a manufacturer could add. I would not expect new features with firmware updates. I expect firmware updates on receivers will exist to fix "bugs" discovered after release. If the platform was well-engineered in the first place, such updates may be largely unnecessary.


I was a bit surprised the 875 doesn't have ethernet. There are so many options to tweak on the ReonVX that you'd think they want every option to improve the output and/or offer more configuration options with a future firmware.


----------



## j2clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sorka* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only see the 4306 on their site. Not 3808 or 4308.



It is not on their website. You have to call them.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

I don't plan on making a firm decision until these new models have been reviewed, but I'm most interested in either Denon's AVR-3808CI or Sherwood Newcastle's R-972. Can anyone give me their opinions why I should choose one over the other even at this stage before either has been released?


The only receiver I've ever owned is an old Yamaha RX-V595a.


----------



## ctime

I have a Sony XBR2 60" that only displays up to 1080i and was wondering if the 875 or 3808 will have any problem outputing just 1080i to my television. I also am considering just getting a Denon 4306 when the new receivers come out and the 4306 price drops. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Sony XBR2 60" that only displays up to 1080i and was wondering if the 875 or 3808 will have any problem outputing just 1080i to my television. I also am considering just getting a Denon 4306 when the new receivers come out and the 4306 price drops. Any other suggestions are welcome.



The Sony 60XBR2 accepts and displays a 1080p input. Do you mean that you have the 60XBR1, which is limited to 1080i input?


----------



## ctime

Sorry. You're right I have the XBR1.


----------



## gte747e

At least now we have Audioholics "official" specs of the 3808ci.


----------



## ArnCapo

 http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/r...8ci-first-look 


"Custom installers will rejoice in the new off-site Internet connectivity that allows integrators to update, upgrade and fix configuration issues remotely"


Will information on enabling and using remote access be easily available to all owners or is that information limited to "acknowledged" installers?


----------



## luth2000

I am very interested in the Denon 3808, and am especially psyched to read about streaming ability of audio through the ethernet port. I use a MAC and itunes, and of course have an ipod etc. But if the audio signal is better from computer, hard drive, or AppleTV device (or similar), I'd go for streaming through ethernet.


After saying that, I really don't know what that means. Are you hookiing up ethernet directly from computer to Denon 3808, or do you have to create a network, or use the internet somehow? If someone could explain the basics of streaming to this ethernet port, I'd appreciate it.


Thanks!


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArnCapo* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/r...8ci-first-look
> 
> 
> "Custom installers will rejoice in the new off-site Internet connectivity that allows integrators to update, upgrade and fix configuration issues remotely"
> 
> 
> Will information on enabling and using remote access be easily available to all owners or is that information limited to "acknowledged" installers?



It would be nice but my guess is no. I wish they would let some of us who are more AV and computer savy have a crack at this stuff too!


----------



## jerryray

Anyone know when the 3808CI will be hitting the dealers?


----------



## JSDearborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the 3808CI will be hitting the dealers?



BB said August 1st


----------



## 9985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSDearborn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BB said August 1st



Just check at Magnolia in the local BB; their computer said 1 Aug, but the store manager said that was a pipedream & figured 2-3 weeks after that; also said they expected the 4308 at the same time.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know when the 3808CI will be hitting the dealers?



I am expecting my pre-order from ListenUp in the next 2 weeks from what they have told me. They should be getting them in stock next week.


----------



## Phrynichus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that plenty of other receivers have received firmware updates using RS232. Of course, updating via RS232 with a PC requires more effort, and thus tends not to be widely used by manufacturers. With ethernet, the new Denons may be the first-ever consumer A/V receivers to download updates directly from the manufacturer. No question that is a nice feature to have.
> 
> 
> That said, I don't think firmware upgades are as important as they are with some other devices, such as a Blu-ray and HD-DVD players, gaming consoles, etc. With receivers, the specifications are not in flux. The DSPs in most receivers are also heavily specialized, which limits the features a manufacturer could add. I would not expect new features with firmware updates. I expect firmware updates on receivers will exist to fix "bugs" discovered after release. If the platform was well-engineered in the first place, such updates may be largely unnecessary.
> 
> 
> I was a bit surprised the 875 doesn't have ethernet. There are so many options to tweak on the ReonVX that you'd think they want every option to improve the output and/or offer more configuration options with a future firmware.



Can anyone speak to this issue in greater detail? I am swinging between the Onkyos and Denons this autumn. So, how likely are firmware updates to receivers? Has this already happened with any extant receivers, and if so, what was added/fixed? Also, doesn't the Onkyo 905 have ethernet connectivity?


----------



## Tallen234

I haven't seen any significant discussion over the "Compressed Audio Restorer". With much of the world moving toward the purely digital medium (bye bye CDs), I was wondering if this was something interesting or just marketing hyperbole...


----------



## tlllava




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tallen234* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any significant discussion over the "Compressed Audio Restorer". With much of the world moving toward the purely digital medium (bye bye CDs), I was wondering if this was something interesting or just marketing hyperbole...



Considering the fact that most people use lossy codecs to rip music, the "compressed audio restorer" is probably some high tech filter to make the music sound less sucktacular on high quality audio systems.


Personally, I think attempting to play music that has been compresses via a lossy codec over any audio system that would include a high end receiver like the 3808 make no sense. Better audio systems will only show off the damage done to the music by the codec. But, Denon knows people will do this anyway so the restore is a good idea to attempt to hide the codec.


----------



## Tallen234

Good points. Although I am certainly not an expert, I am a bit troubled by the downgrading of audio quality due to the MP3 players, etc. If the majority of consumers are using ear buds as opposed to speakers and real amplifiers, this will necessarily lead to degradation of the source. I know that a lot of us try to save as much data as possible (flac, etc.) and hopefully the mighty Apple is beginning to realize this with I-Tunes Plus. But the fact is that "Mary Creamcheese" (my hypothetical average consumer) doesn't care about lossless codecs, she wants to fit more music on her ipod so she can listen to it on the stairmaster.


It seems that Denon is trying to "cater" a bit to this attitude through the "compressed audio restorer"....


Sorry for the rambling thoughts....






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlllava* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Considering the fact that most people use lossy codecs to rip music, the "compressed audio restorer" is probably some high tech filter to make the music sound less sucktacular on high quality audio systems.
> 
> 
> Personally, I think attempting to play music that has been compresses via a lossy codec over any audio system that would include a high end receiver like the 3808 make no sense. Better audio systems will only show off the damage done to the music by the codec. But, Denon knows people will do this anyway so the restore is a good idea to attempt to hide the codec.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phrynichus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to this issue in greater detail? I am swinging between the Onkyos and Denons this autumn. So, how likely are firmware updates to receivers? Has this already happened with any extant receivers, and if so, what was added/fixed? Also, doesn't the Onkyo 905 have ethernet connectivity?




Firmware is the software that is controlling how the receiver operates, there is a dedicated computer inside. It is common for newly released software to have bugs in it (Vista







for example) With a PC, you can download updates and service packs to fix those bugs.


With other devices that contain dedicated computers (most AV equipment these days), these updates can be run from several sources, depending on the capability of the device. An ethernet port is one way to do it, also a serial port connected to a PC, or a disk (CD DVD) can contain the firmware updates. An example of this would be Toshiba HD DVD players, they can be updated with either a CD / DVD or the ethernet port.


The bottom line is, unless the firmware is bullet-proof, and has been debugged extensively, updates will probably be needed. If the device has no easy way to do this, your're stuck with those bugs.










Beyond this, new features and capabilities can be added, like a new version of any software, provided the hardware is capable.


----------



## Phrynichus

^ Thanks for that. I already have a good sense of what firmware does.


My specific concern is with firmware updates for receivers. I have never heard of that before. I am wondering how serious an issue that will be.


I ask because I would rather get the onkyo 905 to the denon 4308/3808, but the latter has better ethernet connectivity. Hence I am trying to determine just how large an issue that should be in making my choice. I know that my PS3 and HD-XA2 have improved substantially because of firmware improvements. But I don't know if that will hold for receivers too.


----------



## wolfgaze

I'm pretty much in the dark about most of this receivers new features but:


If I hook up an ethernet cable from my router to the receiver, I should be able to stream music from my home PC through my home theater, correct????


----------



## DuallyDave

Your post was partially in response to this:

_That said, I don't think firmware upgades are as important as they are with some other devices, such as a Blu-ray and HD-DVD players, gaming consoles, etc. With receivers, the specifications are not in flux._


I have issues with that statement. Specs are in flux, True HD, DTS Master Audio, HDMI 1.3. The hardware is in flux - this is a new design, with newer versions of the chips inside. This is a new receiver with new capabilities. As a person that deals with computers every day, I have never seen software that is bug free. I've been in the computer business for 25 years, I've applied _MANY_ updates, fixes, and patches to computers. My personal opinion is that the capability to do firmware updates is high on my list of requirements for any computerized device. This equipment is becoming more sophisticated and more complicated all the time, the more complexity that is added, the more possibilities for problems. YMMV


(takes off sysadmin hat)


----------



## bwclark

I would download the manual for the 4308, which has networking very similar to the 3808 and view the sections on this networking capability:

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-4308CI-E-004.pdf 


You should be able to stream music from you PC via the router to the 3808 if the music is in the correct format.


----------



## DuallyDave

Here is an example of the importance of firmware upgrades:

Comcast uses TV Guide firmware for its Motorola DVRs in every state except for Washington state. Microsoft wanted to get into the game, they wrote firmware for these DVRs and talked Comcast into using it in Washington. The "Microsoft Enhanced" firmware was full of bugs, like many MS products, but Microsoft had other priorities, the bugs were not being addressed. Consequently, Comcast has decided to dump the MS firmware, and they are in process of loading the TV Guide firmware back onto all Comcast DVRs in WA. My DCT-3416 was reloaded several days ago, so far I have not seen any problems.


----------



## Jon S

juts heard from my dealer. he just received word that the 3808 & 4808 is delayed another month (September)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> juts heard from my dealer. he just received word that the 3808 & 4808 is delayed another month (September)



Hum, I was not aware of the 4808 from Denon.... info?










I know that someone already has the 4308CI, so it is available. Not sure about the 3808CI.


Early August!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11148088


----------



## ArnCapo

If I hooked up the AVR's USB port to a PC USB port, how would the AVR appear to Windows and vice versa?


Has anyone tried this?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArnCapo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I hooked up the AVR's USB port to a PC USB port, how would the AVR appear to Windows and vice versa?
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried this?




Cannot do this according to the manual for 4308, which is same as 3808:


----------



## ArnCapo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cannot do this according to the manual for 4308, which is same as 3808:




Wonder why they would implement such a lame USB?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Early August!
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11148088




HELLO!!


----------



## phipp01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HELLO!!



HI!!


----------



## gandolf01933

should be Ordering Mine tomorrow.


----------



## bases1616

ListenUp is showing preorders start to go out from 3-6 August.

http://www.listenup.com/DENON+AVR-38...I-p-49908.html


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ListenUp is showing preorders start to go out from 3-6 August.
> 
> http://www.listenup.com/DENON+AVR-38...I-p-49908.html



Bah! Why can't it be here now!!!


----------



## gte747e

Can someone explain exactly what "3-source, 3-zone capability" means?


Does this mean only 3 of my sources can be multi-zoned (radio, TV/satellite, XM (which I don't have), Blu Ray player)? Do I have to choose the 3 or is that already defined?


Also, my understanding is that this can be 7 speakers total at one time, so either:

(A) Zone 1: 7.1

(B) Zone 1: 5.1, Zone 2 OR 3: 2 (or 2.1?)

(C) Zone 1: 3.1, Zone 2 AND 3: 2(or 2.1?) which would be good for music I guess.

Is this right?


----------



## gandolf01933




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone explain exactly what "3-source, 3-zone capability" means?
> 
> 
> Does this mean only 3 of my sources can be multi-zoned (radio, TV/satellite, XM (which I don't have), Blu Ray player)? Do I have to choose the 3 or is that already defined?
> 
> 
> Also, my understanding is that this can be 7 speakers total at one time, so either:
> 
> (A) Zone 1: 7.1
> 
> (B) Zone 1: 5.1, Zone 2 OR 3: 2 (or 2.1?)
> 
> (C) Zone 1: 3.1, Zone 2 AND 3: 2(or 2.1?) which would be good for music I guess.
> 
> Is this right?



Sounds complex to me , thought there waas extra speaker outs for other zones?.


----------



## StressPuppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone explain exactly what "3-source, 3-zone capability" means?
> 
> 
> Does this mean only 3 of my sources can be multi-zoned (radio, TV/satellite, XM (which I don't have), Blu Ray player)? Do I have to choose the 3 or is that already defined?
> 
> 
> Also, my understanding is that this can be 7 speakers total at one time, so either:
> 
> (A) Zone 1: 7.1
> 
> (B) Zone 1: 5.1, Zone 2 OR 3: 2 (or 2.1?)
> 
> (C) Zone 1: 3.1, Zone 2 AND 3: 2(or 2.1?) which would be good for music I guess.
> 
> Is this right?



You are confusing zones and amp channels. There are 3 zones (main, zone 2, zone 3) and there are 7 amp channels. Zone 2 and 3 have pre outs so if you have another amp or two, you can send the signal there to power the other zones. If you only use 5.1 in your main theater zone, my understanding is that you can use the 2 remaining amps to power a pair of speakers in Zone 2, but you would still need an amp for Zone 3. And I don't think your option C above is doable at all. Zone 2 and 3 are only stereo so there is no x.1 on either of those (at least that is my understanding).


The sources come into play when deciding what to listen to. You can setup "zones" with other amps, but if not a true "zoned" AVR, the same thing will play in all the zones at the same time. By having true zones, you can pick different sources for each zone. For example, you could be watching a movie in your main theater while the radio plays in the garage and a CD plays on the patio. (Again, this all assumes you have the power to run things).


----------



## thebeatles67

Three questions for Denon experts:


1. I own a Denon 3910 DVD player--in the past I have used the analog 5.1 for SACD. The 3910 has Denon Link capability but my old receiver did not. One of the reasons Im going to purchase the 3808ci is that I hope to use this "one" cable solution. What cable do I need the use Denon Link?


2. I am in the process of purchasing 5- PSB Platinum speakers that are rated 4 ohm (90db sens)--the only 3808CI receiver specs Ive seen say 130watts @8 ohms--any issues with this combo? I assuming it would read more watts into 4 ohms--right?


3.Uncompressed-full PCM lossless audio for movies using my Sony Blu ray player--is this as simple as setting the settings in the Blue Ray to 5.1 via HDMI ? in other words Im trying to get away from the 5.1 analog cables-i do NOT want to sacrifice any audio quality.


Thanks all.


Mike


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebeatles67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Three questions for Denon experts:
> 
> 
> 1. I own a Denon 3910 DVD player--in the past I have used the analog 5.1 for SACD. The 3910 has Denon Link capability but my old receiver did not. One of the reasons Im going to purchase the 3808ci is that I hope to use this "one" cable solution. What cable do I need the use Denon Link?
> 
> 
> 2. I am in the process of purchasing 5- PSB Platinum speakers that are rated 4 ohm (90db sens)--the only 3808CI receiver specs Ive seen say 130watts @8 ohms--any issues with this combo? I assuming it would read more watts into 4 ohms--right?
> 
> 
> 3.Uncompressed-full PCM lossless audio for movies using my Sony Blu ray player--is this as simple as setting the settings in the Blue Ray to 5.1 via HDMI ? in other words Im trying to get away from the 5.1 analog cables-i do NOT want to sacrifice any audio quality.
> 
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> Mike



1. CAT5 network cable.


2. I will leave for someone else.


3. Just set the player to LPCM and you are all set with HDMI.


----------



## StressPuppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebeatles67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Three questions for Denon experts:
> 
> 
> 2. I am in the process of purchasing 5- PSB Platinum speakers that are rated 4 ohm (90db sens)--the only 3808CI receiver specs Ive seen say 130watts @8 ohms--any issues with this combo? I assuming it would read more watts into 4 ohms--right?



You need to call Denon directly. There are people that have run certain 4 ohm speakers with no problems, but the Denons are only officially rated to 6ohms.


Less resistance means the amps have to work harder to supply the power needed which means they tend to heat up a little more. It can be done, but I would definitely call Denon first to confirm.


----------



## jayray

my 3803 drove my psb speakers with no problem and the front speakers are 4 ohms. The 3808 will do it with no problem. Enjoy the great psb speakers


----------



## thebeatles67

Thanks all.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> my 3803 drove my psb speakers with no problem and the front speakers are 4 ohms. The 3808 will do it with no problem. Enjoy the great psb speakers


----------



## bboncorr1

ok so im looking into a few recievers. a few moments ago i decided to throw a curve ball into the mix by looking into the onkyo 905 model. it looks amazing for the cash. so i got a few questions for those who have compared the specs.


what will make the denon 3808 better then the onkyo 905?


what is the major differences in these receivers? does either of them have better features then the other ones?


im also looking into the yamaha 2800 so how does that stack up to the denon and onkyo?


any opinions or experiences will be welcomed. i know the best thing to do is listen for myself but im looking for others opinions at this point. im looking for people who are more experienced and can lead me in the right direction.


----------



## strutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bboncorr1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok so im looking into a few recievers. a few moments ago i decided to throw a curve ball into the mix by looking into the onkyo 905 model. it looks amazing for the cash. so i got a few questions for those who have compared the specs.
> 
> 
> what will make the denon 3808 better then the onkyo 905?
> 
> 
> what is the major differences in these receivers? does either of them have better features then the other ones?
> 
> 
> im also looking into the yamaha 2800 so how does that stack up to the denon and onkyo?
> 
> 
> any opinions or experiences will be welcomed. i know the best thing to do is listen for myself but im looking for others opinions at this point. im looking for people who are more experienced and can lead me in the right direction.




the onk 905 does look impressive on paper. to make a proper comparison you probably need to look at the 4308 vs the 905 or the 3808 vs the 875.


that being said i have been following the 875 thread as well as this one. it appears as though they have some problems. a clicking noise through the speakers associated with the ps3. 3 of the 4 owners so far have reported handshake issues. and they have discovered that all 4:3 material being upscaled to 1080 is stretched and they can't find a way to make it maintain its original aspect ratio.


hopefully these issues will be fixed on the 905. and of course the Denon models could have issues too when people start getting them in hand.


apparently the new onkyos do a pretty good job of scaling and deinterlacing but no one has ran the HQV test on them yet.


and i cant get anyone to speak about the sound of the onkyo vs the sound of a Denon. but people going from pioneer seem impressed with the onks sound.


i have always been told that onkyo's were bright sounding. and being a klipsch owner i don't need the sound any brighter. my current Denon pairs up well with the klipsch. if someone could compare the new onks sound to the Denon sound it would be helpful. especially if you own klipsch also.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strutter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the onk 905 does look impressive on paper. to make a proper comparison you probably need to look at the 4308 vs the 905 or the 3808 vs the 875.
> 
> 
> that being said i have been following the 875 thread as well as this one. it appears as though they have some problems. a clicking noise through the speakers associated with the ps3. 3 of the 4 owners so far have reported handshake issues. and they have discovered that all 4:3 material being upscaled to 1080 is stretched and they can't find a way to make it maintain its original aspect ratio.
> 
> 
> hopefully these issues will be fixed on the 905. and of course the Denon models could have issues too when people start getting them in hand.
> 
> 
> apparently the new onkyos do a pretty good job of scaling and deinterlacing but no one has ran the HQV test on them yet.
> 
> 
> and i cant get anyone to speak about the sound of the onkyo vs the sound of a Denon. but people going from pioneer seem impressed with the onks sound.
> 
> 
> i have always been told that onkyo's were bright sounding. and being a klipsch owner i don't need the sound any brighter. my current Denon pairs up well with the klipsch. if someone could compare the new onks sound to the Denon sound it would be helpful. especially if you own klipsch also.



Thanks for your input strutter, being a Klipsch owner myself (Reference 4s) this helps solidify my desision to stick with Denon. Now if Denon would just get the damn 3808 to Listenup so they can send it to me I would be a happy guy!


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StressPuppy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are confusing zones and amp channels. There are 3 zones (main, zone 2, zone 3) and there are 7 amp channels. Zone 2 and 3 have pre outs so if you have another amp or two, you can send the signal there to power the other zones. If you only use 5.1 in your main theater zone, my understanding is that you can use the 2 remaining amps to power a pair of speakers in Zone 2, but you would still need an amp for Zone 3. And I don't think your option C above is doable at all. Zone 2 and 3 are only stereo so there is no x.1 on either of those (at least that is my understanding).
> 
> 
> The sources come into play when deciding what to listen to. You can setup "zones" with other amps, but if not a true "zoned" AVR, the same thing will play in all the zones at the same time. By having true zones, you can pick different sources for each zone. For example, you could be watching a movie in your main theater while the radio plays in the garage and a CD plays on the patio. (Again, this all assumes you have the power to run things).



Thought I would chime in....this unit will do:

3 source/ 3 zone powered when set for mono in zone 2 and 3


----------



## strutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input strutter, being a Klipsch owner myself (Reference 4s) this helps solidify my desision to stick with Denon. Now if Denon would just get the damn 3808 to Listenup so they can send it to me I would be a happy guy!



i have seriously considered getting an onkyo because of the reon chip but not if it means sacrificing sound quality. denon has historically been described as having a warm sound and everyone at klipsch forum agrees that denon and klipsch mate well together. wish i had a local shop that carries onkyo so i could try one out at home. if not i'll stick with denon. dang i wish they would have put a better video chip in the 3808 or 4308.


----------



## muncey

Just picked mine up! Don't have time to connect it until this weekend.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muncey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just picked mine up! Don't have time to connect it until this weekend.



You picked up your 3808?


----------



## muncey

Yes


----------



## LarryGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebeatles67* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks all.



Maybe JayRay's 3803 did power his psb speakers at 4 ohm, but I know my 3803 did not power my DefTech speakers at reasonably high volume without the receiver going into shutdown mode. It wasn't until I did a bit of studying about 4 ohm speaker load and receiver shutdown combined with a recommendation for an external amplifier, McIntosh in my case, that the problem went away once and for all.


I haven't seen the back of a 3808, but my 3803 clearly says 6 to 16 ohms. Perhaps, the volume level is the difference here.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muncey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes



I'm jealous, but on the other hand, that means more of us should start receiving ours soon also. Enjoy!


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryGM* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe JayRay's 3803 did power his psb speakers at 4 ohm, but I know my 3803 did not power my DefTech speakers at reasonably high volume without the receiver going into shutdown mode. It wasn't until I did a bit of studying about 4 ohm speaker load and receiver shutdown combined with a recommendation for an external amplifier, McIntosh in my case, that the problem went away once and for all.
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the back of a 3808, but my 3803 clearly says 6 to 16 ohms. Perhaps, the volume level is the difference here.



So your Denon wouldn't work with your Def Tech speakers?


----------



## rkgriffin

3808ci is now on Denon's US website.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3808ci is now on Denon's US website.



Finally, but if you click on the 3808CI or the link to learn more, it doesn't work (as of 6:20pm today).


I'm looking forward to the reviews!


Edit: 6:22pm...now it is working. LOL


----------



## gte747e

After skimming the Owner's Manual, it appears one cannot have any audio via HDMI output to Zone 2 or 3. I was hoping to be able to watch a baseball game (satellite DVR) in Zone 1 and also hear the audio in Zone 2.


Also, I think I have a better understanding of the Zone 2/3 stuff. The 4308 does allow 5.1+2, or 3.1+2+2 speakers without any additional amps, while the 3808 is only 5.1+2.

I only wish there wasn't such a large price jump between the 3808 and 4308.


----------



## bases1616









http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AVReceivers.asp 


The specs on the Denon site say the 3808 has WiFi and HD radio. Can anyone concur on these items?


----------



## wolfgaze

Does that sticker on the top left hand corner of the auxillary door peel off? I HATE IT...


Also, I noticed it says 'Suggested Accessories - Denon ASD-1R'... Now I know that would work with the receiver but I was under the impression that there would be new wireless Ipod docks????


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AVReceivers.asp
> 
> 
> The specs on the Denon site say the 3808 has WiFi and HD radio. Can anyone concur on these items?




Yes! In a very special hidden menu all the features of the 4308 can be had in the 3808!

















Major blooper on the part of Denon...........


----------



## StressPuppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes! In a very special hidden menu all the features of the 4308 can be had in the 3808!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major blooper on the part of Denon...........



DO TELL!


Oh wait, I'm guessing typos on Denon's part. I'm so gullible!


----------



## amjustice

Yeah...I looked over the manual on the site and it looks like they messed up and put it up wrong on the site. I also thought it was wierd they didn't have the Features or specs on the 3808 page.


----------



## StressPuppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After skimming the Owner's Manual, it appears one cannot have any audio via HDMI output to Zone 2 or 3. I was hoping to be able to watch a baseball game (satellite DVR) in Zone 1 and also hear the audio in Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Also, I think I have a better understanding of the Zone 2/3 stuff. The 4308 does allow 5.1+2, or 3.1+2+2 speakers without any additional amps, while the 3808 is only 5.1+2.
> 
> I only wish there wasn't such a large price jump between the 3808 and 4308.



I think you are mistaken about the output. I just looked over the manual and the only thing I see about mono is that you can take the 2 assignable channels and instead of assigning both to one zone or the other, you can assign one to Zone 2 and one to Zone 3 (mono to both). Everything else is stereo.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

good news and bad news. (well, when one says this its never really GREAT news) but the receivers i expected today did not come, and status still shows that they are not located in our supply warehouse. Good news is that I was able to "order" the receiver and get a SOLID confirmed date. HOWEVER, i firmly believe that Denon will be drop shipping a handful of receivers to my store very very very soon. (for whomever was interested in seeing them in person)


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good news and bad news. (well, when one says this its never really GREAT news) but the receivers i expected today did not come, and status still shows that they are not located in our supply warehouse. Good news is that I was able to "order" the receiver and get a SOLID confirmed date. HOWEVER, i firmly believe that Denon will be drop shipping a handful of receivers to my store very very very soon. (for whomever was interested in seeing them in person)




Where are you located??

____

Axel


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> good news and bad news. (well, when one says this its never really GREAT news) but the receivers i expected today did not come, and status still shows that they are not located in our supply warehouse. Good news is that I was able to "order" the receiver and get a SOLID confirmed date. HOWEVER, i firmly believe that Denon will be drop shipping a handful of receivers to my store very very very soon. (for whomever was interested in seeing them in person)



Is the warehouse you speak of in Kent, WA, or a different one?


----------



## Ken Ross

Wow, what a screw up!!! When I saw the HD Radio on the site I thought this increased the standing of the 3808 in my receiver prospects list. Then I downloaded the manual and saw no mention of HD radio or any inputs on the back view of the receiver labeled "HD Radio".


That's the kind of screw-up I expect from Sony!


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where are you located??
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



VA, Baltimore, DC metro area.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is the warehouse you speak of in Kent, WA, or a different one?



The distribution center which the majority of the Denon products i receiver come from the mid-atlantic region. However, when Denon drop ships, it's an all new animal. Could be WA or Jersey?


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> VA, Baltimore, DC metro area.



Which store? PM me with the store info if you prefer, but definitely keep the thread updated with the stock status, we appreciate the info! A little OT, but have you gotten any 4308s yet?


----------



## rmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strutter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> denon has historically been described as having a warm sound and everyone at klipsch forum agrees that denon and klipsch mate well together.



I have never had a Denon. How well does Denon work with Polk speakers? I have RTi70's and a CSi40 in the front, and a f/x300i's for my surrounds. I also have a Velodyne subwoofer.


----------



## Jon S

My gut feeling is that the Onkyo's would be a better bet than the Denon... The 3808CI weighs in at 39 lbs and the Onkyo 805/875 weighs in at 50 lbs. I already have a Denon 3803 and it clips easily at moderate volume with my Polk LSi15 speakers (4 ohms). Hooked up an older Onkyo receiver and it easily plays louder than the Denon did. So, in my view, the Denon is a poor fit with the Polks. Soundwise, the Denon seems a bit "sterile" to me, very clean and flat, but no emotion. The Onkyo was a tiny bit less smooth, but the sound had more impact.


The Onkyo probably has a larger power supply than the Denon, that's why it weighs 25% more. Larger the power supply the more "juice" going to the speakers. The Onkyo 875/905 also has the HQV Reon vide processor which is supposedly superior to the Faroudja DCDi that the Denon has.


The Denon feature set may be a tad better than the Onkyo, but it's not stuff I really need. So I am now awaiting my TX-NR905 which should be in house on Friday if i am lucky.


----------



## sunol

User manual:
http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-E_006.pdf


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is that the Onkyo's would be a better bet than the Denon... The 3808CI weighs in at 39 lbs and the Onkyo 805/875 weighs in at 50 lbs. I already have a Denon 3803 and it clips easily at moderate volume with my Polk LSi15 speakers (4 ohms). Hooked up an older Onkyo receiver and it easily plays louder than the Denon did. So, in my view, the Denon is a poor fit with the Polks. Soundwise, the Denon seems a bit "sterile" to me, very clean and flat, but no emotion. The Onkyo was a tiny bit less smooth, but the sound had more impact.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo probably has a larger power supply than the Denon, that's why it weighs 25% more. Larger the power supply the more "juice" going to the speakers. The Onkyo 875/905 also has the HQV Reon vide processor which is supposedly superior to the Faroudja DCDi that the Denon has.
> 
> 
> The Denon feature set may be a tad better than the Onkyo, but it's not stuff I really need. So I am now awaiting my TX-NR905 which should be in house on Friday if i am lucky.



I wasn't aware that the 3803 was designed to work with 4 ohm speakers. Kind of like saying... damn, my corvette did a crappy job towing that trailer.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is that the Onkyo's would be a better bet than the Denon... The 3808CI weighs in at 39 lbs and the Onkyo 805/875 weighs in at 50 lbs. I already have a Denon 3803 and it clips easily at moderate volume with my Polk LSi15 speakers (4 ohms). Hooked up an older Onkyo receiver and it easily plays louder than the Denon did. So, in my view, the Denon is a poor fit with the Polks. Soundwise, the Denon seems a bit "sterile" to me, very clean and flat, but no emotion. The Onkyo was a tiny bit less smooth, but the sound had more impact.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo probably has a larger power supply than the Denon, that's why it weighs 25% more. Larger the power supply the more "juice" going to the speakers. The Onkyo 875/905 also has the HQV Reon vide processor which is supposedly superior to the Faroudja DCDi that the Denon has.
> 
> 
> The Denon feature set may be a tad better than the Onkyo, but it's not stuff I really need. So I am now awaiting my TX-NR905 which should be in house on Friday if i am lucky.



Heavyer does not = better reciever. From what we have been hearing about the issues people are having with the new Onkyos (Input switching probs, speaker popping, etc) the Denons are looking better and better every minute. People have 4308's in hand and no major issues as of yet. No 3808s tested out yet but since the hardware is pretty similar my thought it will be equally as awesome.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StressPuppy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you are mistaken about the output. I just looked over the manual and the only thing I see about mono is that you can take the 2 assignable channels and instead of assigning both to one zone or the other, you can assign one to Zone 2 and one to Zone 3 (mono to both). Everything else is stereo.



Right, Zones 2 and 3 can handle stereo....just not at the same time. Is that what you were saying. Rathen than having mono run through the speakers, I'd prefer to use one zone or another (Zone 2 OR Zone 3).


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon S* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is that the Onkyo's would be a better bet than the Denon... The 3808CI weighs in at 39 lbs and the Onkyo 805/875 weighs in at 50 lbs. I already have a Denon 3803 and it clips easily at moderate volume with my Polk LSi15 speakers (4 ohms). Hooked up an older Onkyo receiver and it easily plays louder than the Denon did. So, in my view, the Denon is a poor fit with the Polks. Soundwise, the Denon seems a bit "sterile" to me, very clean and flat, but no emotion. The Onkyo was a tiny bit less smooth, but the sound had more impact.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo probably has a larger power supply than the Denon, that's why it weighs 25% more. Larger the power supply the more "juice" going to the speakers. The Onkyo 875/905 also has the HQV Reon vide processor which is supposedly superior to the Faroudja DCDi that the Denon has.
> 
> 
> The Denon feature set may be a tad better than the Onkyo, but it's not stuff I really need. So I am now awaiting my TX-NR905 which should be in house on Friday if i am lucky.



The Polk LSi15 speakers really do need external amps. Neither receiver will drive those to their potential.


----------



## muncey

Ok, just spent a couple hours hooking it up and watched a little of 300. I'm coming from a HK AVR7200. First the manual and remote suck. There are so many things to adjust on this thing. I ran the audessey and it was not correct. Changed my distances & crossovers to 80. It wanted to set my mains & center as large. Overall it sounds fine. The main benefit over the 7200 is the PLIIX for 7.1, the on screen volume and GUI over hdmi, and the neatness of the hdmi connections. I still need to program my harmony. It passes 1080p24 from my ps3 to my RS1 no problem. It set it to deinterlace 1080i to 1080p from a toshiba A1 and it looks fine. No popping, humming, hissing or overheating yet. I have a bundle of cables left over from the 7200. Had to change all my dual banana plugs to singles as they don't line up on the denon. I'm tired it's almost midnight. I will play a little more tomorrow night.


muncey


----------



## StressPuppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Right, Zones 2 and 3 can handle stereo....just not at the same time. Is that what you were saying. Rathen than having mono run through the speakers, I'd prefer to use one zone or another (Zone 2 OR Zone 3).



If you ONLY use the internal amplifier channels to drive Zone 2 and 3, then yes, you can only get 5.1 in your main and then mono in Zone 2 and Zone 3.


BUT


If you have external amplifiers, then you can do 7.1 in your main, and stereo in both Zone 2 and Zone 3.


Keep in mind that Zone 2 and Zone 3 and Pre-Outs that are meant to feed another amp to drive that room. What makes this all confusing, I'm assuming, is that the Surround Back stereo channel is assignable. That means you can assign it to be the Surround Back channel of the Main Zone so you have 7.1, or you can configure it a couple of ways for your other zones.


If you look at page 68 of the manual, it shows you what you can do. But that page is specific to using the INTERNAL amp only of the receiver.


If you look at page 70, it shows you what you can do with EXTERNAL amps.


To me, this Denon unit is very flexible and configurable in this manner. My old 3300 simply had pre outs and you were on your own. The 3808 gives you some options.


Hope this helps.


----------



## LarryGM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So your Denon wouldn't work with your Def Tech speakers?



My 3803 played my DefTech speakers just fine until the volume was loud. My room is 33' x 13' so a bit of volume is necessary, particulary with movie soundtracks. I don't think what I encountered was any different from what I've read from others experiencing receiver shut down when their speakers approached 4 ohms.


An installer that I refer to on occasion felt sure it was an impedance problem, particularly when the Denon receiver clearly stated it's for use with a 6 to 16 ohm load. Once the McIntosh was installed, volume levels that I was once afraid of sending the receiver into shutdown mode were easily surpassed by higher volumes. Not once has there been a repeat of the problem. This was a year ago and probably 150 movies since.


I've liked my receiver and my speakers, but, to me, the amplifier in my receiver is no match for the McIntosh amplifier - nor was it probably ever intended to be.


----------



## HT23

One of the things that I was hoping would change is how these recievers handle the Surround Back\\Multiroom amp assignment. This has been a complaint of mine since I first bought the AVR-3801. I have a set of surround speakers on my back wall that I use to get the 7.1 configuration and I also have speakers on my deck that I use for the multiroom. I currently have a speaker selector that I have to use to toggle between the surround back and deck speakers. With the 3801, you have to go through the setup menu and change the amp assignment every time I want to change it. Am i the only one that wants to use both the multiroom and the surround back speakers? Is there a better way to accomplish this?


----------



## dgotwals1

HT23,

Same receiver (3801), same problem. When I moved into the new house, the room didn't support dual surrounds (direct and bi-pole) so I am only using Surround A. But I have a 7.1 system and deck speakers, so I bought an external amp for the deck. On the 4308, you can assign one of the surrounds for a different zone, but I guess that is one of the reasons for the price difference between the two models. How long have you been wanting to upgrade the 3801? I have been trying to hold off since the 3805, but when I bought a new TV last year, and have a PS3 with Blu-Ray, I think it is now time to upgrade.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgotwals1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> HT23,
> 
> How long have you been wanting to upgrade the 3801? I have been trying to hold off since the 3805, but when I bought a new TV last year, and have a PS3 with Blu-Ray, I think it is now time to upgrade.



Shame that this was not something that was addressed in the design. I have been waiting since the 3805 as well but could not justify getting rid of the 3801 since it has been absolutley awsome since I bought it in 2001. TrueHD and HDMI 1.3 pushed me over the edge. I have demo'd the Onkyo 605 and 805 while I have been waiting for the 3808 to come out. They are nice but I cannot believe that Denon's new recievers will not blow them away. The one thing that I absolutley love about the Onkyo recievers is that the speaker inputs are lined up across the entire bottom of the reciever in a single row. Very easy to hook up the speakers. Guess Denon just figures that everyone has banana plugs on thier speaker cables so it does not matter how much the cram them together.


----------



## prose111

On the 3808ci will the HDMI monitor out and the component monitor out both be active at the same time. Because I want to hook it up to two LCDs, the TV in my living room would connect HDMI and my bedroom LCD would connect component.


That is the way I have it right now the bedroom tv and living tv hooked up component and HDMI just only hooked up the my HD DVR cable box. I'm waiting for my 3808 and wanted to just add it into the mix.


Also if I plug my cable box into the 3808 using HDMI will I also have to connect with component so that it also work on the component monitor out?


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

FYI guys - The 3808CI manual and some additional info is finally up on the Denon USA site. The status says, "Shipping Soon."


----------



## muncey

I got mine yesterday! It has already shipped!


----------



## MetalicP

I have looked through the manual and cannot tell if this is possible:


5.1 +Separate pair of 2.0 bi-amped speakers.


Is this one of those features that I would need a 4308 for even though the 3808 has enough amp channels and speaker connections?


----------



## drewj

muncey - where did you pick yours up? I'd love to get one before the weekend!


----------



## dgotwals1

Denon's speaker posts are a weakpoint of their design. It hasn't stopped me from being a fan, but it is frustrating as I had to switch to banana plugs when I bought the 3801. And the dual plugs don't fit, so now you have to buy single ones.


It is frustrating that the 3808/4308 don't have the Reon vp. That is the only negative I see with the 3808. Although I think performance is more important, I do not like the look of the 875/905 and the dedicated front panel buttons kill me. I am so glad that the 3808 comes with the function of renaming input sources. Who has the exact name and number of the default inputs. I see this year they have dropped the default of 2 vcrs. In some way I agree, but I still have 2, only use 1 (rarely) but I still have two. And I have a tape deck. It will be nice to have it custom for my equipment.


----------



## muncey

Zap Audio Fullerton California

(714) 526-2154

local sales only


----------



## bases1616

If anyone gets a call from a BB Magnolia store for your preorder of a 3808 let us know. I was told my receiver should arrive at the store by the 8th of August which would be next Wednesday.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muncey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Zap Audio Fullerton California
> 
> (714) 526-2154
> 
> local sales only



Interesting, Zap sold the first 3808 reported here, and the first onkyo 875. They must be special.


----------



## SledgeHammer

MSRP?? If you've already waited this long, might as well wait another few weeks when the AVR-3808 will be at least $400 off MSRP pretty much everywhere.


----------



## JimmyB7

The new Denon's website entry for the 3808CI states the receiver has "HD Radio and XM ready tuning."


I'm buying the 3808 in a home theater package deal from our local dealer.


I asked my sales rep to confirm the HD Radio feature. He called Denon and they confirmed the 3808 has HD Radio built in. They said the radio tuner was both digital and analog. Apparently, you get the digital signal from the FM antenna. I have been dealing with this sales rep for 10 years and he has never lied or miss-led me. Does this sound like BS or is it a wonderful revelation that we all will rejoice in when it works as advertised?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyB7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new Denon's website entry for the 3808CI states the receiver has "HD Radio and XM ready tuning."
> 
> 
> I'm buying the 3808 in a home theater package deal from our local dealer.
> 
> 
> I asked my sales rep to confirm the HD Radio feature. He called Denon and they confirmed the 3808 has HD Radio built in. They said the radio tuner was both digital and analog. Apparently, you get the digital signal from the FM antenna. I have been dealing with this sales rep for 10 years and he has never lied or miss-led me. Does this sound like BS or is it a wonderful revelation that we all will rejoice in when it works as advertised?



I thought only the AVR-4308 has HD Radio. The AVR-3808 does have XM though.


EDIT: Yeah, your guy is smoking weed. The AVR-3808 does NOT have HD Radio according to the manual.


EDIT #2: Even XM is not built in, you still need the external XM antenna and the XM tuner. All the AVR-3808 does is control the external XM tuner.


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JimmyB7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The new Denon's website entry for the 3808CI states the receiver has "HD Radio and XM ready tuning."
> 
> 
> I'm buying the 3808 in a home theater package deal from our local dealer.
> 
> 
> I asked my sales rep to confirm the HD Radio feature. He called Denon and they confirmed the 3808 has HD Radio built in. They said the radio tuner was both digital and analog. Apparently, you get the digital signal from the FM antenna. I have been dealing with this sales rep for 10 years and he has never lied or miss-led me. Does this sound like BS or is it a wonderful revelation that we all will rejoice in when it works as advertised?



I think there was some cut & pasting on the Denon web site for the 3808. No mention of HD radio in the 3808 manual online. I wonder if they are confusing it with iternet radio?


----------



## JimmyB7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought only the AVR-4308 has HD Radio. The AVR-3808 does have XM though.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, your guy is smoking weed. The AVR-3808 does NOT have HD Radio according to the manual.



I have read the manual but the Denon website states the AVR-3308CI does have HD Radio and my immediate goal is to determine if this is a "BS typo" or a hidden feature.


Thanks much


----------



## JimmyB7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think there was some cut & pasting on the Denon web site for the 3808. No mention of HD radio in the 3808 manual online. I wonder if they are confusing it with iternet radio?



I specifically asked my sales rep if this was a mistake or did they actually mean internet radio.


He said "trust me" the 3808 has HD Radio support.


----------



## muncey

I have the 3808ci and have not seen anything for HD radio in the menus or the connections on the back. It must be "well hidden" if it's there.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone gets a call from a BB Magnolia store for your preorder of a 3808 let us know. I was told my receiver should arrive at the store by the 8th of August which would be next Wednesday.



I was just told by my local store that both (4308 and 3808) have been pushed out to end of Aug.

















____

Axel


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Even XM is not built in, you still need the external XM antenna and the XM tuner. All the AVR-3808 does is control the external XM tuner.



I'm not sure about that. The AVR 3806 _does_ require an optional external antenna which plugs into the back of the receiver, but the XM tuner is internal as part of the AM/FM/XM set of tuning bands. Why would Denon have "downgraded" their upgraded receiver to require an external XM tuner?


----------



## DuallyDave

Page 18 of the manual


The AVR-3808CI is an XM Ready receiver. You can receive XM Satellite RAdio by connecting to the XM Mini-Tuner and Home Dock (includes home antenna, sold seperately) and subscribing to the XM service.


Wonder how much the Mini-Tuner and Home Dock costs.....


----------



## bwclark

OK,


1. There is no HD radio in the 3808CI...only in the 4308CI up;

2. There is no wifi in the 3808CI....its in the 4308CI;

3. If you want XM then you will need this:

http://shop.xmradio.com/detail.aspx?pid=458&cat=9


----------



## SledgeHammer

Yeah, I meant there are two external pieces you need. The antenna and the box which is REALLY the tuner. The AVR-3808 doesn't have a built in XM tuner, it just controls the external tuner via the cable and provides feedback so it LOOKS integrated. Of course, the audio comes back over the cable too. HD Radio on the AVR-4308 doesn't need an external tuner, that one is built in. All you need is the external antenna.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If anyone gets a call from a BB Magnolia store for your preorder of a 3808 let us know. I was told my receiver should arrive at the store by the 8th of August which would be next Wednesday.



I just talked to my local Magnolia (not an embedded Best Buy location, but a standalone retail store) and they have confirmed that my 3808 is in the warehouse and should be in store tomorrow.


Color me excited! I'll certainly report back tomorrow with an update and expect to be able to share my experiences through the weekend. I'll be replacing a 3805 and trying the following:


Xbox 360 via component + optical for games and HD DVD

PS3 via HDMI for games, DVD, SACD, and Blu-ray

HR10-250 via HDMI for satellite and OTA HD

Wii via component for games


My display is a 46" 720p DLP Samsung so I won't be able to test anything meaningful regarding 1080p deinterlacing, but I'm very much looking forward to the multi-channel PCM audio experience and an on-screen display that works reliably with signals above 480i.


----------



## Aballistar

3808 is showing as in stock on the ListenUp website now.


Not much longer now... excited!


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aballistar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 3808 is showing as in stock on the ListenUp website now.
> 
> 
> Not much longer now... excited!



You and me both! I was one of the first couple people to pre-order so they should ship mine soon, I will keep everyone up to date.


The bad part is it will prob ship tomorrow and not get here until early next week when I will be out of town







. I will have to wait until next Thursday to get to play with mine. So I will be counting on everyone here to give good impressions when they get thiers!


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was just told by my local store that both (4308 and 3808) have been pushed out to end of Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____
> 
> Axel



Must just be their store because my Denon is on a UPS truck now.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just talked to my local Magnolia (not an embedded Best Buy location, but a standalone retail store) and they have confirmed that my 3808 is in the warehouse and should be in store tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Color me excited! I'll certainly report back tomorrow with an update and expect to be able to share my experiences through the weekend. I'll be replacing a 3805 and trying the following:
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 via component + optical for games and HD DVD
> 
> PS3 via HDMI for games, DVD, SACD, and Blu-ray
> 
> HR10-250 via HDMI for satellite and OTA HD
> 
> Wii via component for games
> 
> 
> My display is a 46" 720p DLP Samsung so I won't be able to test anything meaningful regarding 1080p deinterlacing, but I'm very much looking forward to the multi-channel PCM audio experience and an on-screen display that works reliably with signals above 480i.



As I thought, Magnolia AV only has 1 warehouse - in Kent, WA, about 20 minutes from my house. Called the store and they said my 3808 is at the warehouse too! I will be on my way soon!


----------



## odub303

Any owners out there care to shed any light on the DCDi chip in the 3808 and how it handles 480i content deinterlacing and scaling (SD tv and SD dvd) as well as 1080i content (cable/dvr ) deinterlacing to 1080p for 1080p displays? This is really what is going to make my decision for me between the 3808 and the Onkyo 875. 875 users have stated that the Reon does an outstanding job of deinterlacing and scaling all content, with SD DVD's seeing the most improvement, but also 1080i deinterlacing being incredible.

Thanks all.


Ryan


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must just be their store because my Denon is on a UPS truck now.



where did you order it from?


----------



## sjv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any owners out there care to shed any light on the DCDi chip in the 3808 and how it handles 480i content deinterlacing and scaling (SD tv and SD dvd) as well as 1080i content (cable/dvr ) deinterlacing to 1080p for 1080p displays? This is really what is going to make my decision for me between the 3808 and the Onkyo 875. 875 users have stated that the Reon does an outstanding job of deinterlacing and scaling all content, with SD DVD's seeing the most improvement, but also 1080i deinterlacing being incredible.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> Ryan



Ryan, my interest exactly. I've been watching the 3808ci and 875 threads for about 2 months now to determine which I should pull the trigger on. I'm still leaning towards the 875 for the Reon video processing to 1080p but I'll reserve judgement until some folks get their 3808's plugged in this weekend and start reporting.


----------



## muncey

I tried 1080i to 1080p from a toshiba a1 and it looked fine to me. It also passes 1080p24 from the ps3 without any problems. I will try 480p to 1080p tonight, the toshiba doesn't do 480i over hdmi.


----------



## ryarber

muncey, do you have the HQV test disks?


----------



## odub303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ryan, my interest exactly. I've been watching the 3808ci and 875 threads for about 2 months now to determine which I should pull the trigger on. I'm still leaning towards the 875 for the Reon video processing to 1080p but I'll reserve judgement until some folks get their 3808's plugged in this weekend and start reporting.



Ah, a fellow struggler....the other thing that is really making my decision tough is the ethernet/internet/network capabilities of the 3808....imagine just downloading a firmware update in like 5 minutes?


Ryan


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Must just be their store because my Denon is on a UPS truck now.




This is good news!

Which store is it?


(My store is the one in Novi, MI. The lady I spoke to actually looked it up in their database system. It appears their delivery schedules seemed to be only regional. Maybe there is still hope I could get one earlier







.)


____

Axel


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryarber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> muncey, do you have the HQV test disks?



I have the HD-DVD version and an HD-A2 player. I just picked up my 3808







, but I have to work tomorrow, so I'm not sure how far I will get before the weekend.


----------



## odub303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the HD-DVD version and an HD-A2 player. I just picked up my 3808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have to work tomorrow, so I'm not sure how far I will get before the weekend.




OOOOOH, can you please also comment on the quality of the DCDi video processor handling sd tv content input at 480i as well?


Ryan


----------



## sjv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, a fellow struggler....the other thing that is really making my decision tough is the ethernet/internet/network capabilities of the 3808....*imagine just downloading a firmware update in like 5 minutes?*
> 
> 
> Ryan



Ryan, this is from *joerod* from a different Onkyo sub-forum on this subject.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joerod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Onkyo will have owners fill out a form that says they are not liable for any damage you may cause by doing it yourself (by email). I have always received the new firmwares from them by email so I usually send them to fellow AVS members saving them the hassle of jumping thru their hoops. It also saves them from having to haul their receiver to a service center. *That's why a USB to serial port cable (for all of them except the 905-ethernet)will come in handy!*



According to this, it is easy to d/l and install firmware updates to the 875 also.


----------



## strutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, a fellow struggler....the other thing that is really making my decision tough is the ethernet/internet/network capabilities of the 3808....imagine just downloading a firmware update in like 5 minutes?
> 
> 
> Ryan



count me in as a struggler.... except i struggle more with sound quality. no doubt in my mind that the reon in the Onkyo, if implemented correctly, will best the faroudja.

i have real issues getting an Onkyo because I've read so many times at the klipsch forum that Onkyo doesn't mate well with klipsch. they say the Onkyo are bright therefore aren't recommended with horn loaded speakers such as klipsch.


Denon is highly recommended. and i have to agree that my avr683 though very old and only pushing about 75wpc does sound good with my Klipsch's.


i want to think that Onkyo did something different with these models. every Onkyo owner that i have questioned about sound characteristics always says

there's no truth in any amp having sound characteristics with todays electronics.

they all say how great the new ones sound compared to what they used to have but wont say why they think that.


seems like most of the Denon users agree that Denon has a warm sound and that Onkyo is bright.


i really want the better video processing in the onkyo....but i love denon's sound.


its really not an option for me to buy one and exchange it if i don't like it.

and i'd really like to get something newer before October when i get my set ISF'd. the guy is supposed to do awesome work on both video and audio.


I'm so torn....i don't know what to do. so frustrating


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to this, it is easy to d/l and install firmware updates to the 875 also.



For me not so easy, as I would have to disconnect everything from the 875 and then move it to my office where the PC is to do the connections and do the install.










I prefer the well thought out Denon method......


----------



## strutter

^^

so true...unless you have a really long cord.


i wonder if you can burn the firmware in ISO to a disc and load it through DVD player?


thats how the oppo players get their updates..just wondering if it would work through the player to the AVR


----------



## bwclark

Right, or perhaps it can be loaded to a USB memory stick and just plugged into the AVR for updating!










Since I have the Toshiba HD-XA2, and have updated firmware on it via the Ethernet and I still prefer that method.


----------



## bluemoon737




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For me not so easy, as I would have to disconnect everything from the 875 and then move it to my office where the PC is to do the connections and do the install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the well thought out Denon method......




Or get the 905...another option.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemoon737* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Or get the 905...another option.




I have the 905 manual and unfortunately, there is nothing about a firmware update via Ethernet.....that I recall anyway?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OOOOOH, can you please also comment on the quality of the DCDi video processor handling sd tv content input at 480i as well?
> 
> 
> Ryan



That will be a primary concern for me, as I watch a fair amount of SD. It will be coming from my DCT 3416 cable box / DVR, which has some adjustable settings, I think I have it set on 480 override, which sends SD out as untouched 480i. Obviously the HQV disk will not be able to do anything with that, it will be my eyeballs, and I am not an expert. One thing that looks particularly bad is the background stills for the cable music channels, it will be interesting to see if it cleans these up.


Besides the HD-A2 and DCT 3416, I will also be using an HTPC with nVidia 8800 GTS, DVI->HDMI, Purevideo codecs. I have a ReplayTV, but I no longer have a seperate cable box to drive it, and the recordings are at the medium 4Mhz mode. I could connect the DCT 3416 to it and record at high res mode, might be worthwhile. Seems redundant for testing purposes.


----------



## odub303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That will be a primary concern for me, as I watch a fair amount of SD. It will be coming from my DCT 3416 cable box / DVR, which has some adjustable settings, I think I have it set on 480 override, which sends SD out as untouched 480i. Obviously the HQV disk will not be able to do anything with that, it will be my eyeballs, and I am not an expert. One thing that looks particularly bad is the background stills for the cable music channels, it will be interesting to see if it cleans these up.
> 
> 
> Besides the HD-A2 and DCT 3416, I will also be using an HTPC with nVidia 8800 GTS, DVI->HDMI, Purevideo codecs. I have a ReplayTV, but I no longer have a seperate cable box to drive it, and the recordings are at the medium 4Mhz mode. I could connect the DCT 3416 to it and record at high res mode, might be worthwhile. Seems redundant for testing purposes.



Agreed that the HQV disk won't do anything, BUT the test result scores on DVD deinterlacing will be very telling on how it will handle sd tv from a motorola stb/dvr (which, incidentally, is the same type I have - i have the 3412.


Ryan


----------



## rizzxx7

I might try this avr instead of waiting for the Sony 5300, if I don't like it I can always return it.


----------



## Ken Ross

Didn't you have the Sony on order rizzxx7?


----------



## ryarber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the HD-DVD version and an HD-A2 player. I just picked up my 3808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I have to work tomorrow, so I'm not sure how far I will get before the weekend.



That is not fair. Call in sick or something. We'll cover for you.


----------



## ryarber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah, a fellow struggler....the other thing that is really making my decision tough is the ethernet/internet/network capabilities of the 3808....imagine just downloading a firmware update in like 5 minutes?
> 
> 
> Ryan



That only becomes important if they actually give you firmware to update on a regular basis. If they only issue 1 or 2 firmware upgrades over the next year, then it is no big deal.


----------



## sjv

Does anyone know exactly which Faroudja chipset is being used in the 3808ci? Is it's performance comparable to the Reon VX50 used in the Onkyo 875? Several users of the 875 have complained of the Reon "stretching" a 480i SD picture that the Reon processes to 1080p and they cannot re-shape it to 4:3 with side bars.


----------



## ryarber

FLI-2310.


Consensus is that it is not comparable to the Reon, but as these chips evolve, I'm not so fast to agree with that until we see the data showing one is superior. There is no objective data at this point to compare the VP of the two receiver lines. There are a lot of "it does a great job" posts, but noone that has actually gone through any in depth objective review.


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetalicP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have looked through the manual and cannot tell if this is possible:
> 
> 
> 5.1 +Separate pair of 2.0 bi-amped speakers.
> 
> 
> Is this one of those features that I would need a 4308 for even though the 3808 has enough amp channels and speaker connections?



What you want, a 5.1 setup, PLUS a another entirely separate pair of bi-amped speakers for 2 channel in another setup. Would actually require 9 amp channels, and not 7. Yes to do 5.1 with the fronts bi-amped, only requires 7. But to do a 5.1 with separate pair of bi-amped speakers for a additional/different 2 channel setup, would require 9. And no, a 4308 won't do it either. You still would either need to swap wires whenever you want to switch from one setup to the other, or add a external amp.


The fact that there may be a available amount of speaker connections to hook up more than 7 speakers, is in no way a indication of what or how things can actually be done.


----------



## Andy Anonymous

One thing that really disappoints me about this receiver (and indeed most receivers) is the limited number of selectable sources that can be programmed. If I want to plug different video sources into HDMI 1 (DVD), Component 1 (DVD), and Video 1 (DVD), I should be able to program each of those as separate sources I can select discretely, or link several of them to a single source. Why don't I have this choice?


I have a total of nine video sources I want to connect to this receiver, yet in spite of a total of 13 different video inputs on the rear, I'm limited to DVD, HDP, TV/CBL, SAT, VCR, DVR, and V.AUX. Why can't they design such an expensive device to be as versatile as the needs of the people buying it?


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't you have the Sony on order rizzxx7?



yea, but I just hate to wait and I'll still be under my 30 days when the 5300 comes out


----------



## HT23

Anyone heard when J&R will be shipping these out?


----------



## prose111

Can anyone confirm if the HDMI monitor out and Component monitor out both work at the same time? Thanks


----------



## bwclark

Well at last, my search has come to an end. 9 months ago I decided to get a new AVR to replace an old....very old Yamaha AR that had performed well for me. But with a new HDTV, and HD DVD, the time had come to make an upgrade in the receiver/processor area. My search could not have been completed without the many people that post to these forums, and much thanks to all.


This AVR appears to be an excellent update of the award winning, top rated Denon AVR from last year.


After looking at the functionality of all the various new AVRs that are coming to the market this year, I believe that the new Denons meet my expectations for the abilities that I am looking for in a strong, reliable, and top rated AVR.


I will be purchasing the Denon 3808CI, as the extras in the 4308CI are not needed in my system.


Denon authorized etailer J&R gave me an outstanding price with no shipping and I am trilled to finally be getting my 3808CI in the near future.










Good luck to all in their own search.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjv* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know exactly which Faroudja chipset is being used in the 3808ci? Is it's performance comparable to the Reon VX50 used in the Onkyo 875? Several users of the 875 have complained of the Reon "stretching" a 480i SD picture that the Reon processes to 1080p and they cannot re-shape it to 4:3 with side bars.



On page 30 of the 3808 manual, HDMI option 4, Aspect, it can be set to Normal or Full, sounds like full is the stretch mode. I am unclear about the i/p scalar fuction that someone else mentioned - "A to H" or "A to H & H to H" Since it is related to deep color I probably don't care at the moment


The explanations in the manual are somewhat lacking.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On page 30 of the 3808 manual, HDMI option 4, Aspect, it can be set to Normal or Full, sounds like full is the stretch mode. I am unclear about the i/p scalar fuction that someone else mentioned - "A to H" or "A to H & H to H" Since it is related to deep color I probably don't care at the moment
> 
> 
> The explanations in the manual are somewhat lacking.



I'm guessing it's:


Analog to HDMI


or


Analog to HDMI & HDMI to HDMI


Analog being (composite, s-video and component). Basically it just being a setting whether to do any scaling on HDMI sources.


But again that's a guess.


----------



## sarkleshark

Will any of the new recievers do vertical stretch internal scaling for 2.35:1 projection with an auxillary lens?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's:
> 
> 
> Analog to HDMI
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Analog to HDMI & HDMI to HDMI
> 
> 
> Analog being (composite, s-video and component). Basically it just being a setting whether to do any scaling on HDMI sources.
> 
> 
> But again that's a guess.



So if you want to just do HDMI switching and bypass the other VP functions, setting it to the second setting would do this? That was something I was wondering about, if you wanted to do the VP elsewhere than the AVR.


----------



## muncey

I think you have the OFF option also if I remember correctly.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muncey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you have the OFF option also if I remember correctly.



A big do'h here - you are right, I wasn't even looking at that. That has to be the passthrough option - thanks. I'm just trying to absorb all the info I need from the manual before I start setting up this puppy. I also want to run through the HQV test again and write it down, before I swap, for a baseline.


----------



## StressPuppy

Local dealer just called. He got his shipment. I'm going to pick mine up now, so I know what I'll be doing tonight and this weekend!!


----------



## GoND

I just thought of something. This receiver has a USB input. Couldn't one use a converter to convert an I-link signal into USB via a cheap adaptor and then plug it into this receiver? I'm trying to find a way to still use my Elite SACD/DVD-A player via I-link in one of these new denons.


----------



## MetalicP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What you want, a 5.1 setup, PLUS a another entirely separate pair of bi-amped speakers for 2 channel in another setup. Would actually require 9 amp channels, and not 7. Yes to do 5.1 with the fronts bi-amped, only requires 7. But to do a 5.1 with separate pair of bi-amped speakers for a additional/different 2 channel setup, would require 9. And no, a 4308 won't do it either. You still would either need to swap wires whenever you want to switch from one setup to the other, or add a external amp.
> 
> 
> The fact that there may be a available amount of speaker connections to hook up more than 7 speakers, is in no way a indication of what or how things can actually be done.



Johnla, thanks for the reply. The 4308 WILL do it. There is a diagram on page 71 of the 4308 manual (Setting 1) that shows a setup whereby you can switch between 7.1 and two separate speakers bi-amped. This particular way would require 11 speaker connections, which the 4308 has. I want to do 5.1 and two separate speakers bi-amped which would require 9 speaker connections, which the 3808 has.


The potential difference is that the 4308 has two pairs of connections labeled "Amp assign" but the 3808 only has one. I think I would need the ability to assign "Surround B" AND "Surr. Back/Amp Assign" so that they both push the front l/r signal. This would not require more than 7 channels driven at a time, so the amplification is there, but maybe not the switching ability.


I can't see if this is possible by reading the 3808 manual and am hoping that someone who can poke around in the UI will be able to tell me.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetalicP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> J
> 
> 
> The potential difference is that the 4308 has two pairs of connections labeled "Amp assign" but the 3808 only has one. I think I would need the ability to assign "Surround B" AND "Surr. Back/Amp Assign" so that they both push the front l/r signal. This would not require more than 7 channels driven at a time, so the amplification is there, but maybe not the switching ability.
> 
> 
> I can't see if this is possible by reading the 3808 manual and am hoping that someone who can poke around in the UI will be able to tell me.



I see two pairs of amp assign / surround back connections on the 3808.


----------



## DarkAdept

I just picked up my 3808ci from Magnolia minutes ago. No more speculation about delivery dates for me! I'll be posting my setup experiences once everything is up and running. For now, though, it's back to work.


----------



## Axel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up my 3808ci from Magnolia minutes ago. No more speculation about delivery dates for me! I'll be posting my setup experiences once everything is up and running. For now, though, it's back to work.



Congrats!


From which store did you get it from??

____

Axel


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks.



> Quote:
> From which store did you get it from??



The store is in Bellevue, Washington on 20th Street between 140th and 148th. They've been great about communicating throughout the process and I've had nothing but good experiences with them in the past.


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetalicP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Johnla, thanks for the reply. The 4308 WILL do it. There is a diagram on page 71 of the 4308 manual (Setting 1) that shows a setup whereby you can switch between 7.1 and two separate speakers bi-amped. This particular way would require 11 speaker connections, which the 4308 has. I want to do 5.1 and two separate speakers bi-amped which would require 9 speaker connections, which the 3808 has.
> 
> 
> The potential difference is that the 4308 has two pairs of connections labeled "Amp assign" but the 3808 only has one. I think I would need the ability to assign "Surround B" AND "Surr. Back/Amp Assign" so that they both push the front l/r signal. This would not require more than 7 channels driven at a time, so the amplification is there, but maybe not the switching ability.
> 
> 
> I can't see if this is possible by reading the 3808 manual and am hoping that someone who can poke around in the UI will be able to tell me.



Plus I don't think he necessarily wants to play 7.1 & a biamped pair simultaneously, which would require 11 amps; he just wants to have the speakers connected so he could switch between one setup and another.


I think Onkyo lets you do this with their amplifier config options but not sure Denon does. I'd like to be able to switch between a 5.1 with fronts biamp'ed setup and a separate pair of (B) stereo speakers in another room and I don't think I can do it with the Denon (either 3808 or 4308). Someone correct me if I'm wrong for what I want


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store is in Bellevue, Washington on 20th Street between 140th and 148th. They've been great about communicating throughout the process and I've had nothing but good experiences with them in the past.



Thanks for the heads up on your 3808 being in the warehouse, if I had waited to hear from my salesguy, I would still be waiting, he is out on vacation. I called after I saw your previous note, I figured yours and mine were at the same warehouse, I got mine from the Tukwila Southcenter MAV.


----------



## odub303

OK fellas. I jumped off the fence that I was teetering on between the 875 and the 3808, and decided that I would rather have the 3808 with the internet/networking capabilities than the REON VP chip, with the reasoning being that the DCDi chip shouldn't be THAT much worse to make me want to trade away the internet/netowrking features of the 3808. I am having my new speakers installed on 8/13, which is when the receiver will be hooked up as well. After I get everything set up and working I'll definitely post about the DCDI chip's handling of both SD tv and sd dvd content.....unless someone else does first of course.


Ryan


----------



## DuallyDave

Reons? Reons? We don't need no steenking Reons!


----------



## odub303




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reons? Reons? We don't need no steenking Reons!



I knew that someone would say something like that. I'm actually thinking now that Denon and Faroudja may have worked something out to fix the macroblocking problem that the DCDi chips are notorius for. Like everyone says, it's not just the hardware chip, it's the software implementation of that chip that also has a lot to do with performance. My hunch is that the DCDi implementation that Denon has used in the 3808 will fare quite well in the HQV deinterlacing tests, even if it isn't QUITE up to snuff with the Reon. i can certainly live with that in exchange for free internet radio, networking capabilities and firmware upgrades on the fly! As an FYI, this will be my frist Denon receiver, as I have used an Onkyo 898 for the past 6 years, which was awesome in and of itself. I wil be pairing the new 3808 with a full set of Polk in-wall/in-ceiling speakers (3 tc265i, 2 sc80i, 2 tc65i and a psw505!). Wish me luck!



Ryan


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On page 30 of the 3808 manual, HDMI option 4, Aspect, it can be set to Normal or Full, sounds like full is the stretch mode. I am unclear about the i/p scalar fuction that someone else mentioned - "A to H" or "A to H & H to H" Since it is related to deep color I probably don't care at the moment
> 
> 
> The explanations in the manual are somewhat lacking.



Sorry, trying to get this through my pea brain. If you output 480 out of the STB and have the HDMI Resolution set to 720P/1080i, shouldn't the 3808 scale the resolution up? If so, then the Full vs Normal setting is described only to affect 480p/576p and would therefore be ignored?????


Bottom line, I want to make sure the the 3808 does not stretch the picture as reported on the 875 which to me defeats part of the purpose of having the Reon chip. Comments?


----------



## Andy Anonymous

I love the quality of Denon's receivers, but I have to say that the one thing tempting me away from the 3808 is the Sony 5300ES with its _eleven_ selectable video sources, as opposed to only seven on the Denons. I have nine devices I want to plug into my receiver, so that Sony is looking better all the time.


However, as nice as the ES receivers are, I'm afraid of sacrificing quality vs. the Denon. Can anyone give me an honest opinion of how the specs of the Sony 5300ES and the Denon 3808 stack up? What am I missing out on with the Denon if I go Sony?


----------



## drewj

About $100?


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A big do'h here - you are right, I wasn't even looking at that. That has to be the passthrough option - thanks. I'm just trying to absorb all the info I need from the manual before I start setting up this puppy. I also want to run through the HQV test again and write it down, before I swap, for a baseline.



Please post the HQV numbers when you get them.... it will be very interesting to see where they come out?


----------



## MetalicP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see two pairs of amp assign / surround back connections on the 3808.



Are you looking at the actual AVR? In the manual on page 5 the layout diagram shows these connections:


Front L

Front R

Center

Surround A L

Surround A R

Surround B L

Surround B R

Surround Back/Amp Assign L

Surround Back/Amp Assign R


Only two of them are labeled "Amp Assign". But can Surround B L/R also be assigned as an alternative stereo output and bi-amped with the two Surround Back/Amp Assign channels?


And in response to Phil Tomaskovic:


I do not want to use all of my speakers at the same time, but to have a set a 5.1 speakers and be able to switch to another set of 2.0 bi-amped.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muncey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you have the OFF option also if I remember correctly.



Yes, but can you turn it off (passthrough) for some inputs, e.g., BD player, but engage it for other sources, e.g., STB or DVD recorder?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetalicP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you looking at the actual AVR? In the manual on page 5 the layout diagram shows these connections:
> 
> 
> Front L
> 
> Front R
> 
> Center
> 
> Surround A L
> 
> Surround A R
> 
> Surround B L
> 
> Surround B R
> 
> Surround Back/Amp Assign L
> 
> Surround Back/Amp Assign R
> 
> 
> Only two of them are labeled "Amp Assign". But can Surround B L/R also be assigned as an alternative stereo output and bi-amped with the two Surround Back/Amp Assign channels?



Yes, I am looking at the actual AVR, I just finishing making the connections, getting ready to run through the setup. These last two channels are set using the amp assign. (page 33 bottom right - set 7.1 for surround back, or set to bi-amp, zone, 2ch, etc)


If you want 7.1, you need to set them to be surround back, otherwise they can be assigned to a zone, or they can be used to bi-amp the front speakers (page 68)


Surround B is seperate speaker post connections. On page 70 it shows using surround A and surround B and bi-amping the fronts at the same time. I don't see anything that shows surround B bi-amped. Amp assign and surround B are two different things. You can't bi-amp the fronts and use 7.1 at the same time.


----------



## DolfanJay

Why does it read this on the bottom of page 30?


NOTE:

It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format.

It is not possible to convert "720p" signals into "1080i" format.


I'm using a 720p projector and TV. I wanted to at least try the scalers in the Receiver to see how they compared to the ones in my projector and TV on 1080i material. Am I just misunderstanding something?


Thanks


----------



## HiHoStevo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DolfanJay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does it read this on the bottom of page 30?
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format.
> 
> It is not possible to convert "720p" signals into "1080i" format.
> 
> 
> I'm using a 720p projector and TV. I wanted to at least try the scalers in the Receiver to see how they compared to the ones in my projector and TV on 1080i material. Am I just misunderstanding something?
> 
> 
> Thanks




My "guess" is that this is a limitation of the FL2310 chip from Faroudja......


----------



## eightninesuited

My projector has Reon. Can someone confirm if the Faroudja chip can be turned off and allow all HDMI sources to pass through?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eightninesuited* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My projector has Reon. Can someone confirm if the Faroudja chip can be turned off and allow all HDMI sources to pass through?




Page 30 of the manual shows how to select scaling........one option is "OFF".


----------



## rizzxx7

Just got shipping confirmation today and will have mine on the 8th, I can't wait, I even took leave the rest of the week.!!!!


----------



## DuallyDave

I connected everything, set amp assign to 7ch, and ran through the auto setup, the distances looked reasonable (sub was a little far). It had all speakers set to small, but had 40hz xover center, 60hz xover fronts, and 80hz crossover for surrounds and rears. The subwoofer is defaulted to LFE only, so I would not have expected these low xover numbers. In the manual setup menu, I set a 80hz xover.

I then continued on through menu options in the order the manual shows them. I got to the firmware update option and ran it. It showed some different things that it seemed to be updating, numbers like 4/14 6/14 8/14 up to 14/14, then the display on the 3808 said Firm Update Latest Firmware. The book said it should say updating, and take quite a while, so maybe it was just checking the 14 various parts and decided it was already up to date. Now it doesn't want to power back on







, still says Firm Update Latest Firmware on the display. I guess I will wait a little while longer then power cycle it


----------



## strutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to be able to switch between a 5.1 with fronts biamp'ed setup and a separate pair of (B) stereo speakers in another room and I don't think I can do it with the Denon (either 3808 or 4308). Someone correct me if I'm wrong for what I want










i too would like to know if this is possible.










if so, is it possible to power the fronts bi-amped and the zone 2 at the same time.

without powering the center and surround. so basically a bi-amped 2.1 with a zone 2 at the same time?


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DolfanJay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why does it read this on the bottom of page 30?
> 
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format.



That is a huge blow to the 720p pj guys. I was looking at the 905 and the 3808 and am glad I went with the 905 after hearing this.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a huge blow to the 720p pj guys. I was looking at the 905 and the 3808 and am glad I went with the 905 after hearing this.



I'm in that boat, but thankfully I'm only running SD DVD's, Blu-ray disks and an X-Box 360--all of which I can have scaled to 720p before the signal ever hits the receiver. Next year--probably November--I'll upgrade to a 1080p projector.


I'm glad I don't have to worry about all the other video sources some people have to. This up-and-down converting mess with all the HDMI receivers this year seems to be confusing. I just want to watch a few movies and play a game or two.


----------



## dsayed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just picked up my 3808ci from Magnolia minutes ago. No more speculation about delivery dates for me! I'll be posting my setup experiences once everything is up and running. For now, though, it's back to work.



I ordered at J&R earlier today but after seeing this message, I stopped by the same Magnolia and bought one from there. I'll cancel the J&R order.

Haven't set it up yet - will let you all know how it goes.


If others are considering purchasing from this Magnolia (Bellevue, WA), be aware that they do not have many in stock. I dealt with Chuck who was very helpful.


----------



## sunol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in that boat, but thankfully I'm only running SD DVD's, Blu-ray disks and an X-Box 360--all of which I can have scaled to 720p before the signal ever hits the receiver. Next year--probably November--I'll upgrade to a 1080p projector.



Same - I have a 720P projector and I don't really care about any 'i' content.

I am guessing lot's of folks on this thread primarily use an upscaling DVD player like the Oppo or a PS3/Blu-Ray/HD-DVD player. All 720p or 1080p. What little 1080i live OTA HD I watch I am happy to let the projector handle.

Most important to me is the audio quality - and I haven't heard the new Denon or Onkyo yet, but am leaning towards the Denon based on what I have heard from the two companies in the past.


----------



## bases1616

Reading through the forum everyone who has been receiving there 3808's from BB Magnolia or the Magnolia store are from the west coast. If anyone receives there 3808 from an BB Magnolia on the east coast please let us know. I am waiting impatiently for mine in Orlando.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got shipping confirmation today and will have mine on the 8th, I can't wait, I even took leave the rest of the week.!!!!



I got my shipping confirmation yesterday too. Mine will be here the 7th, but I won't be home until the 9th to play with it.


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in that boat, but thankfully I'm only running SD DVD's, Blu-ray disks and an X-Box 360--all of which I can have scaled to 720p before the signal ever hits the receiver. Next year--probably November--I'll upgrade to a 1080p projector.



These are the scenarios where a good upscaler would actually benefit you the most. Chances are the upscaler/deinterlacer in your pj is not the greatest. When playing SD DVD's the 360 is doing the upscaling which is definitely not as good as a high quality receiver. When playing Blu Ray discs you are in the same boat. If the player is outputting 1080i/p, it leaves the PJ to downscale the image. By letting a high quality video processor do it instead you will benefit from an improved image. The only people who really don't need a good processor in a receiver are the full 1080p guys (Xa2, ps3, Rs1).


----------



## DuallyDave

First impressions with my new 3808


Last night I spent some time looking at SD from the cable and a DVD. The HDMI information / Signal information (p45) was showing that the 480i from the cable via hdmi, was being passed through. I then changed "A to H" to "A to H & H to H", now it would scale the 480i to 720p (I have a TH50PX50U Panny). So the first setting had the TV scaling, "H to H" allowed the hdmi input to be scaled in the Faroudja.


I looked at the stills with the music channels, they still looked like crap, but I don't think much can be done with these. I then watched some different SD channels. "The Patriot" was on, when I got to the scene where Mel rode past the front line carrying a flag, I paused and stepped through here. I did not see any significant jaggies on the flag, but a fair amount of noise, and the blurring of people being passed reminded me of the "Film resolution loss" test on the HQV disk, which my HD-A2 fails. Leading and trailing edges were blurred, with coat buttons smeared and doubled. So it appears that the Faroudja does not handle 24 fps material all that well.


I did run the HQV before I swapped out the AVR, I had definite video noise. The video resolution test passed, the jaggie test passed, film resolution test failed, and I could see patterns in the upper stands.


To my un-trained eyes, I can't see any significant difference between the TV scaling 480i to 720p and the Faroudja doing the scaling. SD looks ok for SD - I've never seen SD through a quality VP like DVDO or Realta, so I'm not sure how much can be done with SD. The quality is reasonable, just not enough resolution.


I then put LOTR FOTR in the HD-A2, the HD-A2 does a good job of scaling, the picture is definitely better than it looks in an SD DVD player, like my Denon DVD-1730. Signal information showed 1080i -> 1080i, and the picture looked the same as before I swapped, quite good for SD. I then set the HD-A2 to the other resolutions, 720p, 480p, 480i. The picture seemed a little brighter when being passed through as 1080i, darker when being passed through as 720p or scaled from 480i or 480p to 720p. I suspect this is the HD-A2 doing this. In each case the picture looked similar, almost no jaggies, but smearing with motion. Again, I'm not sure if the smearing was influenced by the video processing. I watched Frodo flip the pages in Bilbo's book at Rivendell, it looked similar no matter which scaling was happening.


I put the HQV disk in and tried the various output resolutions from the HD-A2. The 10080i passthrough looked pretty much the same as before the swap, the results were the same here - noise fail, res loss pass, jaggies pass, film res loss fail, patterns in the stands. 720p passthrough was different - the res loss test constantly strobed, and the film loss test looked the same as the res loss test. The jaggies actually looked a little better. The res loss seems legitimate, I am reducing resolution. When I went to 480p, the results were similar to 720p, except the res loss was worse (expected). 480i had different results - the res loss test actually passed, even though the picture was definitely blurry - no strobing though. Jaggies still looked good, and the film res loss test had similar results as in the 1080i mode, just more blurry. pronounced patterns in the stand seats.


What this all seems to indicate, is that the Faroudja does a good job of deinterlacing, but not good with 3:2 pulldown / inverse telecine.


Next I will check out the HTPC output, more later.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are the scenarios where a good upscaler would actually benefit you the most. Chances are the upscaler/deinterlacer in your pj is not the greatest. When playing SD DVD's the 360 is doing the upscaling which is definitely not as good as a high quality receiver. When playing Blu Ray discs you are in the same boat. If the player is outputting 1080i/p, it leaves the PJ to downscale the image. By letting a high quality video processor do it instead you will benefit from an improved image. The only people who really don't need a good processor in a receiver are the full 1080p guys (Xa2, ps3, Rs1).



I couldn't agree more. I'm not crazy about leaving the receiver or projector to do the scaling. I prefer my disk player to do that. Right now I've got the X-Box 360 set to 720p output, and I have Denon's DVD-557 upconverting DVD player doing the same. This fall I plan on getting the best Blu-ray player available that will upconvert my DVD's and make them look as good as possible. Then next fall, I'm going all 1080p.


----------



## DuallyDave

The net function and streaming are a little confusing to setup. The net setup info is displayed incorrectly, but the MAC address is there. You have to try using it before going to radiodenon, it then somehow sends your MAC to them. Then you can put your MAC in as an ID, it will prompt you to create an account. Once this is done, you have access to a LOT of stuff on the internet.


The manual was not clear about setting up streaming from a PC, Media player 11 has an option to turn on sharing, then the PC shows up under net choices.


----------



## mks100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The net function and streaming are a little confusing to setup. The net setup info is displayed incorrectly, but the MAC address is there. You have to try using it before going to radiodenon, it then somehow sends your MAC to them. Then you can put your MAC in as an ID, it will prompt you to create an account. Once this is done, you have access to a LOT of stuff on the internet.
> 
> 
> The manual was not clear about setting up streaming from a PC, Media player 11 has an option to turn on sharing, then the PC shows up under net choices.



I tried setting up the Network Connection with a Linksys Wireless G Game Adapter. Am I using the right adaptor? If not, which one? I do not have a wired Network and may have the wrong product. To say the setup is non intuitive is an understatement. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mks100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried setting up the Network Connection with a Linksys Wireless G Game Adapter. Am I using the right adaptor? If not, which one? I do not have a wired Network and may have the wrong product. To say the setup is non intuitive is an understatement. Thanks in advance.



Do you have a wireless router? The game adaptor connects to a wireless router, although the initial setup must be done wired. I have a linksys B game adaptor that I used to use before put a switch in the AV rack, and wired it around to the router. Initially you connect wired to get to the setup screen, I don't remember the details. Once you have it setup, you can un-wire it and get a wireless connection, it plugs into the ethernet port on the receiver.

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...=0701607960B03


----------



## mks100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you have a wireless router? The game adaptor connects to a wireless router, although the initial setup must be done wired. I have a linksys B game adaptor that I used to use before put a switch in the AV rack, and wired it around to the router. Initially you connect wired to get to the setup screen, I don't remember the details. Once you have it setup, you can un-wire it and get a wireless connection, it plugs into the ethernet port on the receiver.
> 
> http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...=0701607960B03



Thanks for the reply. I set it up connected to my PC and then connected it to the Denon. Once I connect it to the Denon, how do I set up the Network options on the Denon? Do I leave DHCP on? Is "Proxy" the name of my Network or the IP address of my Network? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mks100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I set it up connected to my PC and then connected it to the Denon. Once I connect it to the Denon, how do I set up the Network options on the Denon? Do I leave DHCP on? Is "Proxy" the name of my Network or the IP address of my Network? Thanks for your help.



Just leave it on DHCP, assuming your router has it (most likely) It sees the game adaptor as just a connection to the router. Once the game adaptor is setup, it is just like making a wired connection as far as the denon can see.


The display on the denon is messed up, mine says

IP on

mac address 123.123.123.123

dhcp 0005dc1xxxxxx


It should say


IP 123.123.123.123

mac address 0005dc1xxxxxx

dhcp on


proxy should be left on the default most likely


----------



## mks100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just leave it on DHCP, assuming your router has it (most likely) It sees the game adaptor as just a connection to the router. Once the game adaptor is setup, it is just like making a wired connection as far as the denon can see.
> 
> 
> The display on the denon is messed up, mine says
> 
> IP on
> 
> mac address 123.123.123.123
> 
> dhcp 0005dc1xxxxxx
> 
> 
> It should say
> 
> 
> IP 123.123.123.123
> 
> mac address 0005dc1xxxxxx
> 
> dhcp on
> 
> 
> proxy should be left on the default most likely



Got that far. If I switch to Net/USB it is locked on "Assigning Network". If I try to update the Firmware it says "Connection Failed". I am using 64 bit WEP Encryption in my Wireless. It would be nice if there was a "Test" function on the Receiver. Any ideas? Thanks again!


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mks100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got that far. If I switch to Net/USB it is locked on "Assigning Network". If I try to update the Firmware it says "Connection Failed". I am using 64 bit WEP Encryption in my Wireless. It would be nice if there was a "Test" function on the Receiver. Any ideas? Thanks again!



sounds like the game adaptor is not connected. Is the "wireless G" LED lit?


----------



## mks100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sounds like the game adaptor is not connected. Is the "wireless G" LED lit?



All 3 LEDs are lit including the Wireless G. I'm thinking I will need to enter my Addresses manually. Not sure if my Network is setup to DHCP. I actually have no idea what's going on. Normally I would just enter the SSID after my Network was found. I assume that info was "loaded" into the Adaptor?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mks100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All 3 LEDs are lit including the Wireless G. I'm thinking I will need to enter my Addresses manually. Not sure if my Network is setup to DHCP. I actually have no idea what's going on. Normally I would just enter the SSID after my Network was found. I assume that info was "loaded" into the Adaptor?



On your PC, start / run cmd. Then type ipconfig. Is your address 192.168.something? If so you are probably using dhcp. You should be able to connect to your router with internet explorer, type the IP of the router into the address field, login "admin admin?" and see if dhcp is turned on.


When you setup the game adaptor, you should have entered all the WEP info into the game adaptor. If all three LEDs are lit, you are probably connected. Do you have a cable from the adaptor to the ethernet port on the denon?


Also, if you setup by connecting to the PC, you probably used a crossover cable, or is there a crossover switch on the game adaptor (was one on mine). Try flipping that switch if you have it. Try a different cable also.


----------



## DarkAdept

I posted some of my initial impressions in a new "official" owners thread that appears to have scrolled off the first page. I'm sure it wasn't strictly necessary to start a new thread, but thought it was pretty much convention around here when a product started shipping.


I'm finally done with my day's commitments and am looking forward to spending a little more time with the new beast. So far I'm impressed with all but a few niggling setup issues (including the one I've most recently discovered: can you really not bring up the menu when the amp is muted?)


I'm particularly floored with how natural Audyssey sounds compared to the heavy-handed room EQing automatic setup applied on my 3805. I eventually decided that the controlled tonal curve wasn't worth the typical EQ phase issues and completely defeated the "room EQ" on my prior receiver.


----------



## ryarber

DuallyDave:


Question about the 24p sourcing you talked about in your review of the HQV test....


What does this mean? Does it mean that when the unit is fed a 24p signal that has been converted with a 3:2 pulldown that it doesn't perform the reverse telecine at all or that its process for doing it is ineffective?


Does it have any implications with it being able to pass through a 24p signal fed from a BD or HD-DVD source?


When you say it passed the 1080i deinterlacing tests, did it perform really well or just satisfactory? Comparable to a Reon?


----------



## harrellnukeem

Anyone able to give some opinions on sound quality from a 3805? I am upgrading from that and I am curious about the sound quality differences.


----------



## bases1616

Check out the thread DarkAdept has started up. He upgraded from an 3805. The link is located a couple of messages up from yours.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryarber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DuallyDave:
> 
> 
> Question about the 24p sourcing you talked about in your review of the HQV test....
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Does it mean that when the unit is fed a 24p signal that has been converted with a 3:2 pulldown that it doesn't perform the reverse telecine at all or that its process for doing it is ineffective?
> 
> 
> Does it have any implications with it being able to pass through a 24p signal fed from a BD or HD-DVD source?
> 
> 
> When you say it passed the 1080i deinterlacing tests, did it perform really well or just satisfactory? Comparable to a Reon?



The HQV disk was being played on an HD-A2, so that is an HD DVD source. I'm assuming that the film resolution loss test was a 24p signal. They move the test pattern from side to side, and the blocks get messed up on the leading and trailing edges as it moves. This constitutes a fail according to them. I don't know if this means it is just ineffective or not performing the reverse telecine.


I am not an expert, but I would say that it performed fairly well with the deinterlacing, I think the minimal jaggies show this. Also the fact that it passed when running in 480i shows good deinterlacing. The three bars that rotate show jaggies on the lower bar but just a hint of jaggies on the middle bar, when in the up position. Remember it is judging the HD-A2 when running in 1080i mode, the Faroudja is just passing through. It would be better if I had the XA2 for this test, but I was not willing to pay for that with the format war.


If somebody in the Seattle area has a XA2 and 3808 or 4308, but not the HQV disk, I could loan mine to them for this test. However, I don't think this will prove anything about the Faroudja. I think the tests where I downressed the output of the HD-A2 were probably more telling of the Faroudja's capabilities. I have no way of comparing to a Reon.


----------



## dsayed

I've added to this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11222351 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted some of my initial impressions in a new "official" owners thread that appears to have scrolled off the first page. I'm sure it wasn't strictly necessary to start a new thread, but thought it was pretty much convention around here when a product started shipping.
> 
> 
> I'm finally done with my day's commitments and am looking forward to spending a little more time with the new beast. So far I'm impressed with all but a few niggling setup issues (including the one I've most recently discovered: can you really not bring up the menu when the amp is muted?)
> 
> 
> I'm particularly floored with how natural Audyssey sounds compared to the heavy-handed room EQing automatic setup applied on my 3805. I eventually decided that the controlled tonal curve wasn't worth the typical EQ phase issues and completely defeated the "room EQ" on my prior receiver.


----------



## jerryray

Anyone tried playing those music files through their home lan?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone tried playing those music files through their home lan?



Yep, MP3s from 2 different PCs, they sound ok, but not as good as MP3s from internet radio. My MP3s may not be high quality, I don't use them much as I prefer my music uncompressed. I did not check if the restorer was on during this, but I think it is on mode 3 for all NET/USB stuff by default.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check out the thread DarkAdept has started up. He upgraded from an 3805. The link is located a couple of messages up from yours.



Really doesn't say anything about the differences and he comments on sound are generic. Plus, there is already one 3808 thread... kind of hard to see getting involved and posting and someone else's vanity thread.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really doesn't say anything about the differences and he comments on sound are generic. Plus, there is already one 3808 thread... kind of hard to see getting involved and posting and someone else's vanity thread.



One possibilty might be to rename this thread to the 3808 anticipation thread as opposed to the owners thread. I'm watching 4 threads, the 3808/4308, the 4308 owners, this one and the owner one. It would be easier to find stuff if these 2 were not seperate, but no big deal. Some issues with the 4308 are related to 3808 issues.


I'm not sure what comments on sound you are looking for, all I can say is that I am very happy with the sound, even some of the internet radio stations sound very good. As I was upgrading from a AVR 1905, I did not expect a lot of improvement in the basic sound quality. I was more interested in the new features, and this is the first time I have run video through an AVR. I always connected directly through the TV until I got the HD-A2, then I got the HDMI switch. This was mainly because of having only one hdmi in on my TV, and the HTPC was using it.


I am ok with the Faroudja, I love the network features, the OSD is great, and the sound is (still) great. Denon + Klipsch reference series is awesome in my book. I have cranked up the volume so that it could probably be heard 3 blocks away, still clear as a bell (or horn?) with no noticable distortion. I can't see a great improvement from the Audyssey, over a manual setup with my RS sound meter, but that may be due to my room more than the Audyssey.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Really doesn't say anything about the differences and he comments on sound are generic. Plus, there is already one 3808 thread... kind of hard to see getting involved and posting and someone else's vanity thread.



It certainly wasn't intended to be a vanity thread and won't be if more people get involved now that units are available and we're getting past the "when will it ship" phase that dominated the early parts of this thread. Mods are welcome to merge the threads or lock either as appropriate, but I had seen the pattern before of moving to an owners thread once units were starting to become available.


I'm sure the small collection of early adopters will be glad to answer specific questions. I'm afraid general impressions of sound character are just going to be generic feeling no matter who posts them. It's simply not possible to come up with a definitive answer for something that depends so much on your perception and specific configuration. If I could tell you the sound was 2% more transparent, 5% warmer, but suffers from 3% less separation I would, but there's not really any meaningful measurement I can perform in an uncontrolled environment so you're going to have to settle for subjective impressions.


I do think amplification and DAC quality are comparable to my 3805. There wasn't an immediate revelation one way or the other before running auto-setup. As I've stated in the other thread, the biggest audio difference for me is the impact of Audyssey's more sophisticated room measurement and compensation vs. the 3805's heavy-handed room EQ. I felt that this was a fairly dramatic improvement and really appreciated the per-speaker cutoff frequency and felt that it did a great job of detecting each speaker's limitations.


----------



## TMNT1000

sorry guys this is a prob a noob question but if the hd-dvd and blu-ray players are doing the processing of the lossless sound formats then how do you go about allowing the receiver to do the processing i can't wait to check the 3808 out. thanks guys


----------



## djdj

Hi, everyone... I just got my AVR-3808ci yesterday and wanted to post a few thoughts...


For the most part this receiver is everything that is hyped up to be. Awesome sound quality, very flexible signal routing... its everything you would expect from a Denon product. I really love it.


But, with that said, it has a couple of little bugs in its software. None are enough to cause someone to shy away from buying this unit, and thankfully the firmware update feature is incredibly easy to use, so hopefully before too long we'll have an update to fix these little problems. But just in case anyone was wondering, here's what I've found so far...


* Occasionally the On-Screen Display will quit working. Putting the receiver in standby and turning it back on seems to fix it.

* The OSD for playing audio off of the network has disappeared a few times, leaving just a gray screen. Again, going to standby and turning it back on fixes it.

* The web interface is... well... hideous. It looks like it was thrown together in a matter of a few hours, and is all text based. And clicking the "setup" link causes the web server in the unit to crash.

* While I was attempting to program Quick Select 3, it refused to take the new settings. After about 8 attempts it finally worked.


Other things that could be improved upon:

* For my setup all of the Video sources are taken up with various components, and the CD input is left unused. The receiver will let you specify a video source for the audio-only sources (CD, Tuner, XM, Phono), but it will only let you select from the video sources currently assigned to another input. I needed one more video input, and I'm not using the S-Video or Composite inputs on the HDP source, so I plugged in my video source there with the audio being sent to the CD input. Unfortunately the receiver assumes that I want the HDMI input assigned to HDP instead of letting me select the S- or composite source. In short, even more flexible input routing would be nice.

* It is really easy to miss or press the wrong button on the touchscreen (EL) portion of the remote control. The remote could really use some sort of tactile feedback to make it easier to find the button you are attempting to use. Even when you're pretty sure you're pressing in the right place you might not be.

* Along those same lines, a button on the side to illuminate the EL display on the remote would be nice.

* Downconversion from HDMI to component would be very helpful. My projector only has component video inputs but my DVD player and PS3 are HDMI, so I have to take up two component inputs from those sources to route component video to my projector. Downconversion to S or Composite might also be nice, but I don't really miss that feature too much.

* Like the 3803 I had before it, the Rec Out outputs the same thing as Zone 2. I really wish these were separate, because I actually do record stuff and use Zone 2.

* The Network audio feature's user interface is SLOW! My music collection is fairly large and it takes forever to navigate, even utilizing the Search feature.

* The remote could use a few more buttons. It doesn't have quite enough for me to be able to program it to control my satellite receiver to the point where it is actually usable. In addition, the Quick Select and System Call features could really use their own remote buttons.

* The overall output level could be higher. I turned it all the way up and it wasn't anywhere near "blowing me away" loud (though it was perfectly clean). I know the amplifier has a lot more power than its maximum volume setting is allowing it to use. My 3803 seemed much louder. Come to think of it, each receiver I have owned over the years seems to be less powerful than its predecessor.


A few things I love about it:

* It supports HDMI 1.3. And it fully supports HDCP.

* One connection to my TV via HDMI, thats all.

* Upconversion from composite all the way to HDMI. I actually like the Faroudja chip. But the sources I watch frequently are already 1080i so the upconversion isn't going to be used much.

* Auto select the highest quality source without wading through the menus. In other words, if HDMI is available, use it, otherwise select component, then S, then composite. This feature allows me to have my PS3 and 360 connected to the same input, and just turn on the one device I want to use. Since HDMI can carry audio, it fully intelligently switches between the two sources without my intervention.

* The Home button on the remote is great! It puts the remote back to Main Zone mode.


----------



## dwellingheresy

Hi there,

kind of confusing with all these different 3808 Threads:


Maybe someone in this Thread is able to help with my problem here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11225608 



Help would be appreciated!


Regards

Steffen


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I posted some of my initial impressions in a new "official" owners thread that appears to have scrolled off the first page. I'm sure it wasn't strictly necessary to start a new thread, but thought it was pretty much convention around here when a product started shipping.
> 
> 
> I'm finally done with my day's commitments and am looking forward to spending a little more time with the new beast. So far I'm impressed with all but a few niggling setup issues (including the one I've most recently discovered: can you really not bring up the menu when the amp is muted?)
> 
> 
> I'm particularly floored with how natural Audyssey sounds compared to the heavy-handed room EQing automatic setup applied on my 3805. I eventually decided that the controlled tonal curve wasn't worth the typical EQ phase issues and completely defeated the "room EQ" on my prior receiver.



Lets keep things over here since this thead has been around for awhile and probably has more subscribers.


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I am ok with the Faroudja, I love the network features, the OSD is great, and the sound is (still) great. Denon + Klipsch reference series is awesome in my book. I have cranked up the volume so that it could probably be heard 3 blocks away, still clear as a bell (or horn?) with no noticable distortion. I can't see a great improvement from the Audyssey, over a manual setup with my RS sound meter, but that may be due to my room more than the Audyssey.



Somewhat off topic, but after getting the 3808, I will be looking for speakers and have read several times that Denon and Klipsch combo is solid. Which fronts and centers do you have?


Thanks.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but after getting the 3808, I will be looking for speakers and have read several times that Denon and Klipsch combo is solid. Which fronts and centers do you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have RB5 fronts, they were previously combined with my original KG3.2 (A+B), but now just the RB5. RC35 center, RS52 (dipole) surrounds, RB15 rear, KSW12 sub. I would not mind putting the KG3.2s as the B surrounds, but there is not really room there. I could bi-amp the fronts, but I would loose the rears that way. I originally got the RB5s to be the surrounds, with just the KG3.2 fronts, but I moved the RB5s up front so that it would be reference series all around. I've always loved the Klipsch horns.


I saw it described somewhere that expotential horns are the ideal sound transducer, the diaphragm is low volume high pressure, the mouth is high volume low pressure, or something like that. Normal speakers are trying to beat the air into submission in comparison.


----------



## strutter

^^

to add to what dave said. i have the klipsch synergy III F-3, C-3,S-3 and sub12 currently powered by a lowly Denon avr683, only about 75wpc. i believe the Denon/klipsch mating is very good. the klipsch are very efficient and don't require alot of power for them to sound good. i love it loud (the neighbors can attest to that) and have never driven the 75w Denon to clipping. the klipsch can play loud and clear at the same time.

that being said, i would have loved to have been able to get the reference series i hear they are even more awesome that my synergy's.

the synergy's are without a doubt the best speaker BB carries.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but after getting the 3808, I will be looking for speakers and have read several times that Denon and Klipsch combo is solid. Which fronts and centers do you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It totally depends on what you want to spend, I have Klipsch Reference 4's which do a really good job for fairly small and cheaper (for Klipsch) speakers.
https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rsx-4.aspx (Fronts & Rears)
https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rcx-4.aspx (Center)

And you can pair those with any of their subs, I have one they no longer make, but you can pick one that fits well for the room you are putting the speakers in. Overall my experience with Klipsch has been a very positive one. I can't wait to get my 3808 hooked up to these bad boys, they have been sitting idle for months since my reciever died.


----------



## Jon S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djdj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone... I just got my AVR-3808ci yesterday and wanted to post a few thoughts...
> 
> 
> For the most part this receiver is everything that is hyped up to be. Awesome sound quality, very flexible signal routing... its everything you would expect from a Denon product. I really love it.
> 
> 
> But, with that said, it has a couple of little bugs in its software. None are enough to cause someone to shy away from buying this unit, and thankfully the firmware update feature is incredibly easy to use, so hopefully before too long we'll have an update to fix these little problems. But just in case anyone was wondering, here's what I've found so far...



My big worry is about Denon U.S.A.. I have a Denon DVD3930CI with the original firmware. They already released three updated firmware versions in the U.K. for the player in the past year. Denon U.S.A. has yet to release any firmware updates on their site. From what I understand, they only update firmware when a unit goes into servicing (and that is another horror story in itself, ever since Denon consolidated their service center, the experience was bad enough that I would probably stay clear from Denon). Luckily, the firmware updates for the 3930CI is universal so i have been able to upgrade the player. I hope they improved the situation by now.


Another question is their quality control. My 3930CI died after five days of use. My friends 5910CI died after several months. If you look at the 29xx/39xx in the standard DVD player forums, you will see a few posters having problems with their units. If you call the west coast Denon service center, they will ask you if it is in or out of warranty. Out of warranty items are repaired first (money! money! money!) whereas warranty repairs are repaired later (the service center is a sub-contracted company. My guess is that they apparently do not get as much from Denon for repairs and/or bills are paid slowly...)


----------



## Aballistar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but after getting the 3808, I will be looking for speakers and have read several times that Denon and Klipsch combo is solid. Which fronts and centers do you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'm going to buck the trend here (kind of) and recommend an Energy / Denon mating. The Energy Reference Connoisseur line are really top-notch speakers that lend themselves well to Denon recievers. The Energy RC-70's are the flagship, with an RC-LCR for a center and RC-10's for surrounds (My setup).


----------



## ImkSpyPlns

Anyone know if the OSD is over HDMI? Or do I need to run components too to my projector? I'd really love if the OSD works on HDMI, that'd be a lot less cable to run.


----------



## dpickens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ImkSpyPlns* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the OSD is over HDMI? Or do I need to run components too to my projector? I'd really love if the OSD works on HDMI, that'd be a lot less cable to run.



It is over HDMI.


----------



## ImkSpyPlns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpickens* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is over HDMI.



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## bwclark

I see this about the GUI display limitations on page 23 of the manual. Is there somewhere else it says only HDMI?

I would think according to this, component (non 1080p) is also acceptable.


----------



## jerryray

Waited all this time and after power on I only get a green light or flashing red light. No display.


My dealer sold out already. Bummed out......


----------



## moekuan

After studying the Denon 3808 manual online, I became intrigued about the option to use the two surround back outputs to bi-amp the front right and left speakers.


As I've never done any bi-amping or bi-wiring before, I am a bit confused. The manual does not tell you which sets of speaker inputs to use with which outputs from the receiver.


My Polk RTi12 towers have two connections on top for high pass and two below for low pass. With the Denon, do I connect the FR and FL to the low pass and the amp assigned Surround Back R and L to the high pass? Or does this matter at all?


Thanks to anyone who can help this newb!


----------



## kocherm

Somebody please help a newbie.

I have the following components:

Wii

PS3

X360

Comcast HD Cable Box

PC with VGA

720p projector

1 area=dedicated HT


Do I really need this receiver, or will a cheaper model (like the 2808CI) suit? I don't think I need any upconversion, but will I run in to problems with a lower model when integrating all these inputs to a single output (HDMI), or two (HDMI and Component). Not too familiar with deinterlacing, upconversion, etc. Just want a receiver to accept all these inputs seamlessly and display them at 720P on my projector (possibly future 1080p projector). If this receiver is overkill, can someone suggest one. Thanks.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moekuan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After studying the Denon 3808 manual online, I became intrigued about the option to use the two surround back outputs to bi-amp the front right and left speakers.
> 
> 
> As I've never done any bi-amping or bi-wiring before, I am a bit confused. The manual does not tell you which sets of speaker inputs to use with which outputs from the receiver.
> 
> 
> My Polk RTi12 towers have two connections on top for high pass and two below for low pass. With the Denon, do I connect the FR and FL to the low pass and the amp assigned Surround Back R and L to the high pass? Or does this matter at all?



There two fundamentally different approaches to bi-amping a speaker (each of which are again different from bi-wiring) and it pays to read up on the subject before getting in any deeper. This article discusses the differences between passive and active filtering. I believe the Denon bi-amp configuration is used solely with passive crossovers, and the speaker connections you're talking about appear to be designed for use with an active crossover.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Waited all this time and after power on I only get a green light or flashing red light. No display.
> 
> 
> My dealer sold out already. Bummed out......



Sorry to hear that. It's inevitable that we would get at least one DOA story around here, but it's still a shame. I hope you don't have to wait long for a replacement.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. It's inevitable that we would get at least one DOA story around here, but it's still a shame. I hope you don't have to wait long for a replacement.



Yep, really had a bad feeling when I felt the side with the power trasnformer bulged a bit.

I do not think their packaging is adequate. I don't know if the damage was caused between denon and the dealer or dealer to me, which is only a one day trip.


----------



## moekuan

Thanks to DarkAdept for your response. Yikes, I did not know before how complicated this type of connection can be, best I stick to the standard hookups for now.


Another confusing thing I found in the manual in regards to the speaker hookup diagram is that there appears to be a pair of speaker outputs for "Surround A" and another pair for "Surround B". Then, the amp pre-assigned speaker output pair for Zone 2 is actually labeled "Surround Back". If I hooked up all these outputs, I would have a 9.1 system in the same room! But like many have mentioned, there is only amplification for 7.1 in the receiver.


Gotta admit the manual is very confusing to newbies such as myself...


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There two fundamentally different approaches to bi-amping a speaker (each of which are again different from bi-wiring) and it pays to read up on the subject before getting in any deeper. This article discusses the differences between passive and active filtering. I believe the Denon bi-amp configuration is used solely with passive crossovers, and the speaker connections you're talking about appear to be designed for use with an active crossover.



I too am a bi-amping newb who is probably more confused after reading that website. My speakers do not have 2 spots to hook up to them. Also I only have one speaker wire run through my walls to my fronts. Is it still possible for me to bi-amp? Is there anyone that can explain how this works and how to set it up in laymans terms?


Update....I withdraw my newb question. I understand now that my speakers are not capable of this, also my wireing is not set up for this.


----------



## sunol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kocherm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I really need this receiver, or will a cheaper model (like the 2808CI) suit? I don't think I need any upconversion, but will I run in to problems with a lower model when integrating all these inputs to a single output (HDMI), or two (HDMI and Component). Not too familiar with deinterlacing, upconversion, etc. Just want a receiver to accept all these inputs seamlessly and display them at 720P on my projector (possibly future 1080p projector). If this receiver is overkill, can someone suggest one. Thanks.



Biggest issue with the 2808 to me is the lack of HDMI inputs. 2 seems inadequate given that I like to buy A/V components and everything is going to HDMI.

Even the 4 on the 3808 seems a little skimpy and a reason some folks are going for other options. I will fill that with existing equipment (2 HDMI on the PS3 and Oppo DVD + 2 DVI to HDMI for the OTA HD receiver and HTPC) much less future proofing for the next couple of years.

So, it depends on how 'into' it you think you will get and how long you want to keep it once you purchase. I am moving from a Denon 1705 because I bought just what I needed at the time and then I got a little addicted.

For you, I am sure the Xbox 720, PS4 and WIII (or whatever) will all be HDMI, so think about the future.


----------



## SOCCERrebel5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kocherm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Somebody please help a newbie.
> 
> I have the following components:
> 
> Wii
> 
> PS3
> 
> X360
> 
> Comcast HD Cable Box
> 
> PC with VGA
> 
> 720p projector
> 
> 1 area=dedicated HT
> 
> 
> Do I really need this receiver, or will a cheaper model (like the 2808CI) suit? I don't think I need any upconversion, but will I run in to problems with a lower model when integrating all these inputs to a single output (HDMI), or two (HDMI and Component). Not too familiar with deinterlacing, upconversion, etc. Just want a receiver to accept all these inputs seamlessly and display them at 720P on my projector (possibly future 1080p projector). If this receiver is overkill, can someone suggest one. Thanks.



Unless you really like the features of the 3808 (like the GUI) then I would think you could get by with the 2808. Then again the GUI might be a godsend while using a projector. The 2808 will upconvert any signal it receives to HDMI with no problem, however receivers do not do this with VGA. That you will have to run separately. If you are using HDMI with comcast and the xbox 360 then you might consider a unit with more HDMI inputs, otherwise, from an input perspective, the 3808 is overkill and the 2808 will do nicely.


Other units you might want to investigate are:

Pioneer Elite VSX-92TXH (3 x HDMI inputs, same scaler as 3808, end of this month, $1300)

Onkyo 805 (3 x HDMI, HDMI upconversion only, currently available, $1000)

Yamaha 1800 (3 x HDMI inputs, scalar to 1080p, soon to be released, $1300).


Hope that helps! Good luck! Remember that all of these are fantastic receivers. Don't beat yourself up too much.


----------



## prose111

Just finished hooking up my 3808 last night and I can not figure out why it says Dolby Digital for my cable box that is hooked up HDMI, but not for my PS3. For the PS3 its say Dolby Pll.

Wouldn't I want all my sources Dolby Digital.


Also, I have a Samsung LN-T5265f (1080p) and before the Denon I had the PS3 and cable box hooked up directly to the TV via HDMI and now with the Denon in the mix the picture doesn't seem as good. The picture was better without the Denon, any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## kocherm

Thanks, soccer! One more question...What is the best switchbox on the market that can handle multiple, incoming digital audio and video sources, that you know of. Thanks.


----------



## rafal72

Guys, I am getting confusing information related to Internet radio....I want to be able to add my own addresses where I want to stream from ex. http://85.17.15.84:8050 (AAC), however it seems that Denon used Vtuner.com DB and whatever stations are preset you are force to use them. Can someone check if above URL can be added so you can hear this station. I don't want to relay on preset station and I want to be able to add my own links/addresses.... Thanks in advance


----------



## strutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kocherm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, soccer! One more question...What is the best switchbox on the market that can handle multiple, incoming digital audio and video sources, that you know of. Thanks.



a lot of people on the forums are having success with the monoprice hdmi switcher. in instances where they were having handshake issues with more expensive ones.


----------



## SOCCERrebel5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kocherm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, soccer! One more question...What is the best switchbox on the market that can handle multiple, incoming digital audio and video sources, that you know of. Thanks.



Honestly I am not familiar with switchboxes at all so I would do an advanced search on the forums. I know tons of people use them.


From what I've seen though, it's often just as cheap to upgrade to the next level of receiver (2808 to 3808 for example) to handle more inputs and then you're getting a better quality receiver with more features and better sound as well. My two cents anyway...


----------



## lukasz74nj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys, I am getting confusing information related to Internet radio....I want to be able to add my own addresses where I want to stream from ex. http://85.17.15.84:8050 (AAC), however it seems that Denon used Vtuner.com DB and whatever stations are preset you are force to use them. Can someone check if above URL can be added so you can hear this station. I don't want to relay on preset station and I want to be able to add my own links/addresses.... Thanks in advance



I'd be also interested to know answer to that. Can someone who owns this unit check it out? Thanks.


----------



## corego

Well I got my 3808 set up yesterday. First thing I'm actually already looking for is how to factory reset ALL settings. If anyone knows how please do tell. I've also done a firmware update and to my surprise there was one. Also Network functionality seems to be semi broken as browsing to the device webpage just gives me a page that says PRESENTATION PAGE. It also doesn't seem to like my Windows Media Connect very much. I thought I could get some device config and control pages when browsing to it directly though.


Anyway my main gripe right now is the fact I use a Media Center PC which has a GPU with HDCP. I do DVI to HDMI out. Previously it worked just fine to the TV while watching TV content using the CableCard and OCUR's. But now that I pass it through to the receiver then and then out via HDMI to the TV I'm getting what are clearly HDCP issues. It's making the TV experience unwatchable and certainly seems I won't be able to use the receiver as it was meant to be as long as the HDCP issues continue.


Otherwise the receiver is awesome. Sound is great, picture quality with the HDMI is great. I'm sure there are a couple of good and bad things I've not even really had a chance to notice yet. The GUI seems a bit slow to me. But I couldn't imagine using the receiver without it.


----------



## jerryray

I am new to the world of AV.


I set up this 3808 and had it working on the TV and fm, even my network.


But now I have lost my GUI screen.


I have tried to go over the options like NTSC settings, but it must be something else I did.


Any keystrokes or settings to disable this?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to the world of AV.
> 
> 
> I set up this 3808 and had it working on the TV and fm, even my network.
> 
> 
> But now I have lost my GUI screen.
> 
> 
> I have tried to go over the options like NTSC settings, but it must be something else I did.
> 
> 
> Any keystrokes or settings to disable this?



Try power cycling it - were you last in the NET or USB function? Could ge the grey screen (black screen?) bug.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I got my 3808 set up yesterday. First thing I'm actually already looking for is how to factory reset ALL settings.



page 58

press power while simultaneously pressing standard and dsp simulation, and hold until the display starts flashing, then release


kind of ctrl alt delete


----------



## gillis51

3808Ci can stream internet radio and MP3 files. Has anyone tried to stream Sirius on line??


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try power cycling it - were you last in the NET or USB function? Could ge the grey screen (black screen?) bug.




Powering off with the little main switch did it.


Tell me about the BUG. Should I do a firmware update?


This is my first AV since the Mcintosh days.

I don't care for the remote buttons.

It should have a motion switch for the display too.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just finished hooking up my 3808 last night and I can not figure out why it says Dolby Digital for my cable box that is hooked up HDMI, but not for my PS3. For the PS3 its say Dolby Pll.
> 
> Wouldn't I want all my sources Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> Also, I have a Samsung LN-T5265f (1080p) and before the Denon I had the PS3 and cable box hooked up directly to the TV via HDMI and now with the Denon in the mix the picture doesn't seem as good. The picture was better without the Denon, any suggestions. Thanks.



I am using the 3808 with a new PRO1150 Elite, it's 720p. So far I do not see any degradation, tomorrow I will have more time to check.


----------



## jerryray

I am new to the AV receiver world. My source so far is a HR10-250 from direct TV.


Some movies sound better in dolby and some sound better in 5.1


I assume they are sent in dolby and for real 5.1 I would need a DVD player or Blu ray player?


Is their an auto mode to tell me what I am receiving?


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> page 58
> 
> press power while simultaneously pressing standard and dsp simulation, and hold until the display starts flashing, then release
> 
> 
> kind of ctrl alt delete



Yeah, found that. Done... Everything back to square one again. Just redid the Auto speaker setup for all 8 positions. Took about 10 minutes. Anyway I still can't figure out the HDMI / HDCP issue with the Media Center. So this may become a real PITA for anyone with OCUR's which I know isn't many. I'm still trying to figure it out. Will call Denon tomorrow though.


Another thing I noticed. The remote kinda sucks as a universal remote. Mainly I was hoping to replace the MCE remote but it doesn't look like that'll be possible. Maybe that new two way Denon remote will do the trick but that's even more money. Guess it's good I didn't get the 4308 .


If anyone has any ideas regarding the HDMI problem let me know.


----------



## sunol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strutter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a lot of people on the forums are having success with the monoprice hdmi switcher. in instances where they were having handshake issues with more expensive ones.



I like monoprice cables. Just ordered some more. But I did have problems with their HDMI switcher. I got the 4x1 model. 2 ports work fine, 1 was completely dead, 1 had serious sparkles. Just fyi. They are cheap, so the risk level is low and I am pretty sure you can return it if it doesn't work for you. (I kept mine as I needed a 2x1 switcher and it wasn't worth the pain of returning.)


----------



## wim06

Can anyone tell me if the 3808 doing smart-stretch or lineair-stretch with 4x3 image?

Thanks.


----------



## bapenguin

Does anyone know if the optical outputs are switched outputs, or are they assignable? For instance, do the optical outputs have to be assigned to an input, or will they output whatever is the currently selected source for the zone?


----------



## jjurroz

Anyone have the 3808 paired with b&w 604's? If not, how well does Denon mate with b&w floor standing speakers?


Regards,

Jose


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas regarding the HDMI problem let me know.



All DVI cables are not the same, I had issues with this on my HTPC (8800 GTS). Some cables will not work.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...s-11-2004.html


----------



## prose111

How do I know if my TV Samsung LN-T5265F (1080p) is doing the up converting or if the Denon 3808 is upconverting. And which way is the best way to handle up converting. It seems that the non HD channels look worse when added the Denon 3808. Please let me know if I have it setup correctly. Thank you so much.


----------



## gandolf01933

Just set up the 3808 , Does anyone know how to get the Receiver to display Dolby TRUE HD. I am pretty certain it is playing in Dolby True HD because the quality is amazing but it just displays Multi Channel In. Any ideas?.


----------



## NickFoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gandolf01933* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just set up the 3808 , Does anyone know how to get the Receiver to display Dolby TRUE HD. I am pretty certain it is playing in Dolby True HD because the quality is amazing but it just displays Multi Channel In. Any ideas?.



You can't currently. There aren't any playback devices that output those signals over bitstream connections. If you're player is decoding it internally you will be fine.


----------



## SOCCERrebel5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do I know if my TV Samsung LN-T5265F (1080p) is doing the up converting or if the Denon 3808 is upconverting. And which way is the best way to handle up converting. It seems that the non HD channels look worse when added the Denon 3808. Please let me know if I have it setup correctly. Thank you so much.



You need to check the upscale settings on the Denon. If it is set to passthrough, your TV is doing the work, if it is on 1080p then the Denon is doing the work.


I am sure that the Denon video processing is superior. Therefore I would recommend setting the Denon to do 1080p upscaling for the best picture quality.


Hope that helps!


----------



## prose111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOCCERrebel5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to check the upscale settings on the Denon. If it is set to passthrough, your TV is doing the work, if it is on 1080p then the Denon is doing the work.
> 
> 
> I am sure that the Denon video processing is superior. Therefore I would recommend setting the Denon to do 1080p upscaling for the best picture quality.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Where do I check on the Denon to see if it is set to passthrough? Under HDMI Setup I have resolution set to 1080p but I do not see a passthrough option. Thanks


----------



## bases1616

It is suppose to show Multi Channel because there is no HD DVD or Blu-Ray player out there that sends the original DTHD audio track to your receiver. It decodes it in the player to 5.1 LPCM and sends it out to your receiver. Until there is a firmware update sometime in the future you will not see Dolby True HD or DTS-HD MA displayed on your receiver.


----------



## rsprance

This is definitely going to be my new reciever.


Where can I order this from? I only see it on Crutchfield's site for way too much money.


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOCCERrebel5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to check the upscale settings on the Denon. If it is set to passthrough, your TV is doing the work, if it is on 1080p then the Denon is doing the work.
> 
> 
> I am sure that the Denon video processing is superior. Therefore I would recommend setting the Denon to do 1080p upscaling for the best picture quality.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Is this correct or can someone point to the place to figure this out? The 3080 can do the following:


480i/p>1080P

1080i>1080p


but not (the manual confirms this):


720p>1080p

1080p>720p


Do I have this correct?


Thanks.


----------



## galin

According to 3808ci Manual (I assume it's 3808ci you're talking about) Page 30, the following format conversions are not possible:


1080i to 720p

720p to 1080i


----------



## gandolf01933




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsprance* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is definitely going to be my new reciever.
> 
> 
> Where can I order this from? I only see it on Crutchfield's site for way too much money.



Digital Craze talk to ed


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where do I check on the Denon to see if it is set to passthrough? Under HDMI Setup I have resolution set to 1080p but I do not see a passthrough option. Thanks




Check this in the manual, If the scaling is set to OFF (blue box) then no scaling!


----------



## jerryray

Each time I run auto setup, it claims a front or rear speaker is out of phase. I do exchange only that speaker wire, then it comes up with another.

I have done this about 6 or 7 times with varied results.


I am really sure my speaker wires are in fact wired correctly. I have large red and black banana plugs and the front speaker wire are only 6 feet.


Anyone else have this issue?


I also don't think this sounds anywhere near what my older stereo amp sounded like with just the front JBL speakers. If I did not have a sub, there would be very little bass.


And I have the bass adjustments all the way up?


----------



## TWISTED BULLET

I've been checking the color space and bit depth on my HD DVD player and PS3, my ps3 has full RGB 4:4:4 and a bit depth of 8 bits with an arrow to 8 bits? What does the arrow mean? Dopes it mean my PS3 is only capable of 8 bit color depth?


I also tried this on HD DVD player and that was 4:2:2, I used digital video essentials and it didn't display its bit depth, it just showed a few dash's, what does it all mean?


----------



## dleto

Hello all, these may be stupid questions but I got to ask.

1)What is the 1080p output (example 1080p/24 or 1080p/60)

2) I only get sound form my sub when playing an DVD or Blu Ray, if I play music or watch TV (Digital signal) or XBox 360 (Digital signal) no sub no BOOM BOOM no walls shaking.

My old Integra 7.4 I had sub all the time


----------



## rizzxx7

I also want to know which DSP setting will give me 2.1 or just have the sub on all the time.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

Magnolia in Best Buys in the mid-atlantic region now can order the 4308 and have them in less than 5 days. 3808 is still a no show.


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to 3808ci Manual (I assume it's 3808ci you're talking about) Page 30, the following format conversions are not possible:
> 
> 
> 1080i to 720p
> 
> 720p to 1080i



OK, does that mean that the following are possible:


480i/hp to 780hp/1080hp

720hp to 1080hp


Come on, for you VP guys, this should be an easy question! Help us VP challenged out! Thanks.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, does that mean that the following are possible:
> 
> 
> 480i/hp to 780hp/1080hp
> 
> 720hp to 1080hp
> 
> 
> Come on, for you VP guys, this should be an easy question! Help us VP challenged out! Thanks.




This should answer the question. The output resolutions are stated clearly.


----------



## jkim90

Thanks bwclark!


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dleto* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, these may be stupid questions but I got to ask.
> 
> 1)What is the 1080p output (example 1080p/24 or 1080p/60)
> 
> 2) I only get sound form my sub when playing an DVD or Blu Ray, if I play music or watch TV (Digital signal) or XBox 360 (Digital signal) no sub no BOOM BOOM no walls shaking.
> 
> My old Integra 7.4 I had sub all the time



I just figured it out, you have to go into subwoofer setting and choose LFE+MAIN


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Each time I run auto setup, it claims a front or rear speaker is out of phase. I do exchange only that speaker wire, then it comes up with another.
> 
> I have done this about 6 or 7 times with varied results.
> 
> 
> I am really sure my speaker wires are in fact wired correctly. I have large red and black banana plugs and the front speaker wire are only 6 feet.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> I also don't think this sounds anywhere near what my older stereo amp sounded like with just the front JBL speakers. If I did not have a sub, there would be very little bass.
> 
> 
> And I have the bass adjustments all the way up?



The manual says to ignore the phase if its on correctly because some speakers just do it( I don't understand why







) read my post before this for the bass and can someone please help me with the auto set-up. The parameters its giving me is so off. This is the only AVR with auto-setup function that has done this to me.


----------



## neekos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this correct or can someone point to the place to figure this out? The 3080 can do the following:
> 
> 
> 480i/p>1080P
> 
> 1080i>1080p
> 
> *but not (the manual confirms this):
> 
> 
> 720p>1080p
> 
> 1080p>720p*
> 
> Do I have this correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Is this true? If so, what would be the rationale behind THAT decision ?


----------



## leedom

I took the plung and bought the 3808ci at my local Magnolia (Palo Alto, CA). I decided to go with them paying full price and tax because I wanted the convenience of getting their help and potentially returning it without hassle in 30 days.


So here are some first impressions:


The Good:

Not to heinously expensive.
It looks good.
It matches my Denon 3930ci DVD player.
I'll have a full HDMI setup.


The Bad:

The worst remote control I have ever used.
A web interface so bad that only the hideous remote control could make look good.
An insanely obtuse manual which fails to explain most terms.
A horrible default speaker equalization curve for "STEREO".
Several significant bugs that will absolutely require firmware upgrades.


I replaced a Yamaha VX-1400 which I never liked. I bought the Yamaha for $600 about three years ago when my old simple 1991 Rotel 50W integrated stereo AMP started having static in the left channel when the volume was changed. Overall the convenience of having a remote control and the ability to change the volume with the remote control were great but it never came even close to sounding as good as the old Rotel. I was very disappointed.


The Denon 3808ci had a low bar to exceed (the Yamaha) but a big legacy to live up to (the Rotel). Out of the box the Denon sounded a little better than the Yamaha but nothing spectacular. In fact, the music sounded "squashed" in the frequency domain. Disappointing. After playing around with sound processing modes for a bit (most of which I think are totally silly) I found that "Jazz Club" made the music sound a bit better but still not terrific. Finally I tried "Pure Direct" (with no clear idea what it was supposed to do) and things changed dramatically for the better. It almost sounded as good as I remember my old Rotel sounding. I learned later on that "Pure Direct" basically gets the AMP processing completely out of the audio/video path and "Direct" gets it completely out of the audio path. The "Direct" mode also sounded significantly better than the "Stereo" path. I'm guessing that the default speaker equalization curves for "Stereo" heavily rolls off the high end in order not to over drive poor speakers. Yeck is the only word to describe the sound.


I'm hoping that with some tuning I can get the Denon to sound as good as my old Rotel. I have yet to do the whole Audyssey speaker/room setup so that may improve the moderately week base and the congestion I hear on a few difficult passages. Of course the latter may be due to my speakers getting older (now 16 year old Vandersteen 2Ci's). We'll have to see.


On the remote: if I worked at Denon I'd be ashamed to admit that my company had anything to do with that incredible disaster. I had hoped to use it as a moderate universal for the system (especially considering that I already had a Denon DVD) but that is not going to be possible. (My Yamaha actually had a halfway descent remote that I was able to use to manage several different pieces.) So I bought a Harmony 880 and am hoping to get that working well. I'll also second what I've read several other people say: the "Alternate zone" second remote is actually much better (although it's difficult to conceive of anything actually worse than the primary remote).


The web interface is clumsy and tends to hang up. I'm hoping that several iterations of firmware updates will stabilize and improve on its functionality. But, it is cool to be able to change the volume, etc. via my laptop ...  Let's keep our fingers crossed for those firmware updates.


I'll write more when I've done the Audyssey setup and have done more critical listening.


Casey


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All DVI cables are not the same, I had issues with this on my HTPC (8800 GTS). Some cables will not work.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...s-11-2004.html



Yep, so I was using some random DVI to HDMI cable before that came with my old Sceptre LCD. But now I'm using a MonoPrice DVI to HDMI cable.


I don't think it's the cable honestly.


My best guess is that the HDCP signal is getting messed up as it's being passed from the OCUR MCE to the receiver then to the TV. Since like I said before when I go OCUR MCE directly to the TV it works fine.


Calling Denon tomorrow though.


----------



## bplewis24

leedom thanks for the review. I look forward to more info before I take the plunge (another month or so). Do you have any thoughts on the video processing capabilities yet?


Brandon


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just figured it out, you have to go into subwoofer setting and choose LFE+MAIN




Yep tried both settings, it's weird. I have a MiniVee sub has the blue light that comes on when it's getting a signal, everytime I get up to look the lights off and no sound all the bass is coming out my RTI 10's. I thought it might of been a setup issue, any way this unit sound soooooo much better then my old Integra 7.4 with a sub and without.

Does any know what the 1080p output is 1080p/24 or 1080p/60?

My panel will only except 1080p/24 if I set the output to 1080p the screen flickers all black.

Thanks to all of you for the post, love reading them.


----------



## prose111

I can across something interesting. I have my living rm LCD hooked up HDMI from the Denon 3808 and my bed rm LCD using the component monitor out. Over the HDMI connection when viewing non HD stations it does not stretch the pictures and keeps it at 4:3, however for the component video out it stretches the non HD images to make it full screen. I would like to not have it stretch the pictures. Can someone please let me know where in the Denon setup I can go to change that setting. Thank you so much.


----------



## _XipHiaS_

 http://www.denon.de/site/popup/index...ion=start&ver=


----------



## zkyoo

Hi - I have two quick questions:


1. I am thinking about hooking my computer to 3808 and then to my Samsung 32" 1080i/720p display. Since 3808 doesn't have a VGA input port, I guess I'll need to use DVI-to-HDMI cable. In that case, is it possible to hook up the computer's audio with 3808 too? I have a crappy soundcard so it will just be the stereo cable. Even if there's an input jack in 3808, would the receiver allow passthrough of video signal through hdmi and play the audio from the stereo jack? I'm thinking about this hookup not to enhance any audio/video experience but only because I want have just one cable going from my receiver to the display.


2. I have a PS3 and PS3 upconverts DVDs/PS2 games. Which one is better: (1) let PS3 do the upconversion or (2) let denon do it? As noted earlier, I have only 1080i/720p display.


Thanks,


----------



## SirDracula

Can this receiver at least de-interlace 480i sent to it via HDMI? I have a cable box that just passes the native resolution over HDMI (480i for SD channels) and my TV doesn't know what to do with it.


I was wondering if the 3808 could de-interlace the 480i signal over HDMI (I'm not talking about the analog inputs, the HDMI input is what I'm interested in) and maybe even upconvert it to 1080p. It may not do a good job at it, but it's worth a try.


----------



## TWISTED BULLET

I just upgraded the firmware on this reciever, it said that it was collecting files out of 14, can anyone confirm if there was an update availible?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can this receiver at least de-interlace 480i sent to it via HDMI? I have a cable box that just passes the native resolution over HDMI (480i for SD channels) and my TV doesn't know what to do with it.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the 3808 could de-interlace the 480i signal over HDMI (I'm not talking about the analog inputs, the HDMI input is what I'm interested in) and maybe even upconvert it to 1080p. It may not do a good job at it, but it's worth a try.



Yes, take a look at the picture below. You can select scaling H to H (HDMI to HDMI) and then the resolution.... 1080p!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi - I have two quick questions:
> 
> 
> 1. I am thinking about hooking my computer to 3808 and then to my Samsung 32" 1080i/720p display. Since 3808 doesn't have a VGA input port, I guess I'll need to use DVI-to-HDMI cable. In that case, is it possible to hook up the computer's audio with 3808 too?




Take a look at my post above and the picture. It says "The i/p scaler function does not work if xvYCC *or computer's resolution signals are input*."


That may be a detriment in your case?


Edit: Also re: the DVI>HDMI cable, please review this and corresponding posts...... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11259272


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Take a look at my post above and the picture. It says "The i/p scaler function does not work if xvYCC *or computer's resolution signals are input*."
> 
> 
> That may be a detriment in your case?



If he sets his computer to the same resolution as his monitor he wouldn't want to use the scaler in the receiver anyway.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> On the remote: if I worked at Denon I'd be ashamed to admit that my company had anything to do with that incredible disaster. I had hoped to use it as a moderate universal for the system (especially considering that I already had a Denon DVD) but that is not going to be possible. (My Yamaha actually had a halfway descent remote that I was able to use to manage several different pieces.) So I bought a Harmony 880 and am hoping to get that working well.



The other day I went to update my Harmony 688, the 3808 did not appear to be in Harmony's database yet. I was anxious to get it programmed, as I also think this Denon remote is terrible. I tried again last night with the Harmony, the 3808 was now in the database, but it was not right. I had to create new IR commands for the NET/USB input and DVR input. I created a generic activity, assigned it the NET/USB input. Volume, cursor keys, and OK buttons were added after my first try as I could not even control the volume. I renamed this activity to Internet Radio. The TV input did not work, I also taught it the TV/CBL command, then added back in the Motorola STB commands for Guide, Menu, Favorites, Info, and last. It previously had an Aspect command, but it does not work. After messing around with this for an hour or so, I was able to get the Harmony to where it was able to handle all of the basic functions I needed for my gear. This will get me mostly away from this remote, I want to do some more tweaking to get the AVR menu functions (off on cursor select) into the mix, that should take care of 99% of daily use.


The buttons on the main remote, for the DVD/HDP and VCR/DVR need to be pressed twice to do HDP or DVR, this is a problem when learning IR commands. Fortunately, the second remote (why do I think second breakfast when I hear that?) has the HDP and DVR buttons as standalone buttons, these work properly for teaching the Harmony these inputs.


----------



## rmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOCCERrebel5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to check the upscale settings on the Denon. If it is set to passthrough, your TV is doing the work, if it is on 1080p then the Denon is doing the work.
> 
> 
> I am sure that the Denon video processing is superior. Therefore I would recommend setting the Denon to do 1080p upscaling for the best picture quality.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



I have a Panasonic 42PX60U television and a Sony NC85H DVD player (all part numbers are approximate since I don't want to look them up at the moment). Does anyone have any idea whose video processing will be best? My Panasonic TV, my Sony DVD player, or the Denon 3808?


All of the reviews for my television and DVD player state that the processing is very good, but I don't really know what to make of that.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, take a look at the picture below. You can select scaling H to H (HDMI to HDMI) and then the resolution.... 1080p!



Do these settings apply to all HDMI inputs or are they per input? I'm asking because on the HDMI input from the cable box I can either get 480i (for SD channels) or 1080i (for HD channels). I'm wondering what the output setting should be for a TV that has 1080p native resolution, whether it's better for the Denon to de-interlace 1080i -> 1080p or for the TV to do it, or maybe it doesn't even matter. My TV is the Samsung 4665F.


I assume that if the receiver already gets 1080p via the HDMI input it won't mess with it if the output to 1080p is enabled in the options, it will be just pass through.


----------



## SAINTWS6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to 3808ci Manual (I assume it's 3808ci you're talking about) Page 30, the following format conversions are not possible:
> 
> 
> 1080i to 720p
> 
> 720p to 1080i



so if I set the 3808 to force 1080i output (which is what my TV is right now), and then pass the 3808 a 720p signal (lets say from my xbox 360), what will it output to the TV? 720p?


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SAINTWS6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so if I set the 3808 to force 1080i output (which is what my TV is right now), and then pass the 3808 a 720p signal (lets say from my xbox 360), what will it output to the TV? 720p?



The manual states it's not possible to perform 720p-to-1080i conversion....so I would imagine you'll not see anything on screen. I'm interested in 1080i-to-720p conversion myself, so I'll definitely give that a try. However I wont have a chance to set up my receiver (4308ci) until this weekend at least







.


----------



## rsprance




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If he sets his computer to the same resolution as his monitor he wouldn't want to use the scaler in the receiver anyway.



Exactly. Depnds if his video card can handle that resolution.


----------



## SAINTWS6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The manual states it's not possible to perform 720p-to-1080i conversion....so I would imagine you'll not see anything on screen. I'm interested in 1080i-to-720p conversion myself, so I'll definitely give that a try. However I wont have a chance to set up my receiver (4308ci) until this weekend at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



See, to me that's dumb. I feel like you should be able to force 1080i output, but if the conversion can't be made then it should default to pass through, and thus just output a 720p signal. If in fact it does give a blank screen or something like it, then what the heck is the point of forcing scaling anyway? You might as well set it on auto, and let it pass everything.


Basically I want to be able to send any kind of signal, and have it upscale to the best possible resolution, so its like

1080i -> 1080i

720p -> 720p

everything else I want scaled to 1080i


eventually I'll have a 1080p TV so I can forget this whole mess, but for now can anyone confirm this? Thanks!


----------



## prose111

Where in the setup would I go to to make changes for passthrough and converting?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where in the setup would I go to to make changes for passthrough and converting?



This menu is in the manual....see picture in this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11261327


----------



## Babel_Fish

If I get a 1080p projector (with a 100 inch screen).. will I need to worry about all these upconversion concerns??? Or will it matter what my cable box outputs? I have "WOW! Cable" (Wide Open West) and I have a cable/dvr combo box that currently outputs in Coaxial or component... At some point, I will upgrade my service to the HD content...


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> leedom thanks for the review. I look forward to more info before I take the plunge (another month or so). Do you have any thoughts on the video processing capabilities yet?



Actually, given my system, I'm planning on bypassing all of the 3808ci's video processing for the most part. My DVD player is the Denon 3930ci with a Reon chip and it got great reviews for its video scaling so I've got it doing all of the scaling.


My housemate has an XBOX 360 Elite and he is currently thinking that he'll have it generate the 720p signal directly for the Panasonic TH-50PH plasma that we're using for our monitor. He also just ordered a TiVo and Comcast digital HD cable service and is planning on the same setup there. We will probably play with these two units to see whether using the 3808ci's video scaler does a better job -- especially for the Standard Definition signals the TiVo sees ...


Note that the DVD, XBOX and the TiVo are all connected via HDMI.


I suppose that if we had someone come over with a "guest video device" that only produced NTSC then we'd be using the 3808ci's video scaling but this part of the Denon's capabilities wasn't a driving force for me buying it. What I wanted was HDMI throughout the entire system and something that sounded better than my Yamaha VX-1400. The 3808ci does sound better than the Yamaha by a fair amount, but still isn't as good as my old 50W Rotel. I'm hoping that I can tune the system to get the soft base and the "congestion" on complex passages improved.


Right now the 3808ci is on conditional life support as far as me keeping it. It's a lot of money for something that I think should perform better for music and while it has every input/output one could imagine, control of the features is somewhat problematic. They really need to work hard at improving the ergonomics of their control (remote and website) and documentation (manual). I'm mostly inclined to keep it but I think I'll head over to Magnolia with some critical listening CDs to see how things sound over there with various AMPs and speakers.


Casey


----------



## prose111

Can someone please let me know how to stream my mp3's using the Denon. Only thing the manual says is that it can do it I do not see where they tell you step by step on how to do it.


----------



## SirDracula

From those of you who already have the 3808 set up, how hot does it get? I have an Onkyo and it gets VERY hot, I'm looking for a receiver that runs cooler, I know they all get warm/hot but not 80F above room temperature according to Onkyo ...


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please let me know how to stream my mp3's using the Denon. Only thing the manual says is that it can do it I do not see where they tell you step by step on how to do it.



From a PC, one way is to use Windows Media Player 11, turn on sharing in it, and add your files to the library.


Right click on top or bottom bar of WMP, tools, options, library, configure sharing, click on Denon icon, then allow button.


On this same library tab, click Monitor Folders button, then click add button and specify a folder, repeat for other folders. You can just enter c:\\ and get everything, but this may not be the best option.


Once you have done this, go to NET/USB input on the Denon, you should see your PC in there now, drill down to your files and select.


HTH


----------



## prose111




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From a PC, one way is to use Windows Media Player 11, turn on sharing in it, and add your files to the library.
> 
> 
> Right click on top or bottom bar of WMP, tools, options, library, configure sharing, click on Denon icon, then allow button.
> 
> 
> On this same library tab, click Monitor Folders button, then click add button and specify a folder, repeat for other folders. You can just enter c:\\ and get everything, but this may not be the best option.
> 
> 
> Once you have done this, go to NET/USB input on the Denon, you should see your PC in there now, drill down to your files and select.
> 
> 
> HTH



Can this be done using iTunes?


----------



## DuallyDave

It is my understanding that some iTunes have DRM, some don't, I may be incorrect. DRM is the problem (as usual), it will not work with the Denon. Others may have better info on this.


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From those of you who already have the 3808 set up, how hot does it get? I have an Onkyo and it gets VERY hot, I'm looking for a receiver that runs cooler, I know they all get warm/hot but not 80F above room temperature according to Onkyo ...



So far not too hot. Seems to be completely reasonable. However, I haven't really pushed it with a loud movie, etc. and then tested it afterwards. [[I'm reasonably certain that this is a switching amplifier (based purely on design trends of the last 20 years) and it should run hotter when under load versus a [constant] current amplifier which is always disipated at a high level..]]


Casey


----------



## harrellnukeem

I will be using 300 as my movie to test out sound for the 3808. Will this be worthy? Box is in TN via Fed-ex... to arrive tomorrow and begin the setup process.


BTW, Best Buy is stupid.

June 4th pre-order (August 1st del date)

July 15th check-up (August 15th del date now)

August 8th check-up

"Mr. Hale, we just entered your order today! (smiling talk) it will arrive Sep 4th"

"PO'ed comments from me... grr grr grr cancel cancel grr grr cancel"

Call One call... get lesser price + 1 year more warranty and now...

August 10th delivery date.


Off to Best Buy to cancel and get my money back now!


----------



## mark69

Will the Denon 3808 be able to show the volume on 1080p sources like blu-ray, and hddvd connected with hdmi?


----------



## dsayed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The other day I went to update my Harmony 688, the 3808 did not appear to be in Harmony's database yet. I was anxious to get it programmed, as I also think this Denon remote is terrible. I tried again last night with the Harmony, the 3808 was now in the database, but it was not right. I had to create new IR commands for the NET/USB input and DVR input. I created a generic activity, assigned it the NET/USB input. Volume, cursor keys, and OK buttons were added after my first try as I could not even control the volume. I renamed this activity to Internet Radio. The TV input did not work, I also taught it the TV/CBL command, then added back in the Motorola STB commands for Guide, Menu, Favorites, Info, and last. It previously had an Aspect command, but it does not work. After messing around with this for an hour or so, I was able to get the Harmony to where it was able to handle all of the basic functions I needed for my gear. This will get me mostly away from this remote, I want to do some more tweaking to get the AVR menu functions (off on cursor select) into the mix, that should take care of 99% of daily use.
> 
> 
> The buttons on the main remote, for the DVD/HDP and VCR/DVR need to be pressed twice to do HDP or DVR, this is a problem when learning IR commands. Fortunately, the second remote (why do I think second breakfast when I hear that?) has the HDP and DVR buttons as standalone buttons, these work properly for teaching the Harmony these inputs.



Dave I've been using the 4308 commands for my Harmony 880.


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will the Denon 3808 be able to show the volume on 1080p sources like blu-ray, and hddvd connected with hdmi?



Yes!


Cheers


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> After playing around with sound processing modes for a bit (most of which I think are totally silly) I found that "Jazz Club" made the music sound a bit better but still not terrific. Finally I tried "Pure Direct" (with no clear idea what it was supposed to do) and things changed dramatically for the better. It almost sounded as good as I remember my old Rotel sounding. I learned later on that "Pure Direct" basically gets the AMP processing completely out of the audio/video path and "Direct" gets it completely out of the audio path. The "Direct" mode also sounded significantly better than the "Stereo" path. I'm guessing that the default speaker equalization curves for "Stereo" heavily rolls off the high end in order not to over drive poor speakers. Yeck is the only word to describe the sound.



leedom - for those of us with small front speakers + subwoofer, what are the choices for stereo music? Is there such a thing as Direct + LFE or Pure Direct + LFE or Mains + LFE? Or the Stereo mode is the best one can do with such a setup? I like spartan sound without any DSP crap, but I obviously need the help of the sub in my setup.


Btw, I just pulled the trigger on the 3808ci + Definitive Tech ProCinema 800 speaker package from ABT. I hope this setup will sound decent, because I can't afford any more.


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> leedom - for those of us with small front speakers + subwoofer, what are the choices for stereo music? Is there such a thing as Direct + LFE or Pure Direct + LFE or Mains + LFE? Or the Stereo mode is the best one can do with such a setup? I like spartan sound without any DSP crap, but I obviously need the help of the sub in my setup.



I haven't tested this yet but it should be possible. The Audyssey setup should detect what speakers you have connected and do everything reasonable. You may want to edit certain paremters afterwards but that should be easy. I haven't yet had time to do the Audyssey setup and had to manually delete the subwooffer, center and surround speakers from the default setup since I currently only have the Vandersteen 2Ci's as my front left/right speakers.


Casey


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsayed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dave I've been using the 4308 commands for my Harmony 880.



I'm wondering how Harmony builds their device database. It almost seems like it comes from users, they just wait until somebody configures one, then put that in the database, then maybe improve on it as people call in or something. I don't know how else they could collect all that info on the thousands of devices that can be controlled through IR.


The tech was searching through other people's configs with 3808s in them, and comparing what they had. He said that the NET/USB input and TV/CBL input IR commands did not match any existing Denon commands, but the DVR one did. I previously had an AVR-1905, the harmony programming for that would switch to the TV/CBL input on the 3808 properly, but the config for the 3808 that I initially loaded from them did not switch to the TV/CBL input.


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From a PC, one way is to use Windows Media Player 11, turn on sharing in it, and add your files to the library.
> 
> 
> Right click on top or bottom bar of WMP, tools, options, library, configure sharing, click on Denon icon, then allow button.
> 
> 
> On this same library tab, click Monitor Folders button, then click add button and specify a folder, repeat for other folders. You can just enter c:\\ and get everything, but this may not be the best option.
> 
> 
> Once you have done this, go to NET/USB input on the Denon, you should see your PC in there now, drill down to your files and select.
> 
> 
> HTH



Ok, two critical questions for me:


1) The manual says you can use playlists but any "shuffle" functions? (Sitting my the pool shuffling my music collection is a big goal here. Beer, cigar.. I digress.)


2) Can streaming audio be sent to Zone 2?


Thanks for help.


----------



## mark69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for answering my question. This is what I needed to know, now I am going to buy one!


----------



## md1953

Just got my 3808! I will be using it as a pre-pro. Since I will be changing out several pieces of gear and moving the set-up, it's going to take me a few days to get everything in place and working. I never had much luck getting network stuff running without a great deal of effort - gonna try a Buffalo wireless network bridge. I'll report on my progress.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *md1953* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> gonna try a Buffalo wireless network bridge. I'll report on my progress.



May I suggest a Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 running Tomato firmware?
http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato 


This is what I use in client bridge mode to connect my TiVo and soon my 3808 to my home LAN.


The advantage is that you can get 4 (and possibly 5) ethernet ports bridged over your home wireless network that you can use for devices like a TiVo, Denon receiver, Xbox, PS3 and any other devices that may require a network connection in your entertainment room.


If you have not messed with wireless routers in the past it helps to read the forums at linksysinfo.org and read the documentation. Just like these forums, users in the linksysinfo.org forums are willing to help to get it working.


----------



## SirDracula

How bad is the "universal" remote that the 3808 comes with? Would a Harmony 880 still be better?


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How bad is the "universal" remote that the 3808 comes with? Would a Harmony 880 still be better?



100XXX better, talking about the harmony


----------



## jerryray

I agree with your findings. I called Denon today for some information. Seems their Customer service reps are training tomorrow on these units.


Other problems I have is the auto setup showed a phase error, when I am sure there was not. Then it said I had no sub, when clearly thumped away. Then the curve it made for my front speakers had them at -10db at 80hz, these are big JBL dual 10" woofers, why do that?


When in FM mode you cannot get to the speaker levels, so if I want to adjust my sub, I can't.


It seems to sound better in 5ch than dolby, but when changing channels on the Direct tv box I lose audio and need to push the dolby button again.


I mentioned they should have a motion sensor for the display, like the harmony, they said it was not a harmony, duh.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took the plung and bought the 3808ci at my local Magnolia (Palo Alto, CA). I decided to go with them paying full price and tax because I wanted the convenience of getting their help and potentially returning it without hassle in 30 days.
> 
> 
> So here are some first impressions:
> 
> 
> The Good:
> 
> Not to heinously expensive.
> It looks good.
> It matches my Denon 3930ci DVD player.
> I'll have a full HDMI setup.
> 
> 
> The Bad:
> 
> The worst remote control I have ever used.
> A web interface so bad that only the hideous remote control could make look good.
> An insanely obtuse manual which fails to explain most terms.
> A horrible default speaker equalization curve for "STEREO".
> Several significant bugs that will absolutely require firmware upgrades.
> 
> 
> I replaced a Yamaha VX-1400 which I never liked. I bought the Yamaha for $600 about three years ago when my old simple 1991 Rotel 50W integrated stereo AMP started having static in the left channel when the volume was changed. Overall the convenience of having a remote control and the ability to change the volume with the remote control were great but it never came even close to sounding as good as the old Rotel. I was very disappointed.
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808ci had a low bar to exceed (the Yamaha) but a big legacy to live up to (the Rotel). Out of the box the Denon sounded a little better than the Yamaha but nothing spectacular. In fact, the music sounded "squashed" in the frequency domain. Disappointing. After playing around with sound processing modes for a bit (most of which I think are totally silly) I found that "Jazz Club" made the music sound a bit better but still not terrific. Finally I tried "Pure Direct" (with no clear idea what it was supposed to do) and things changed dramatically for the better. It almost sounded as good as I remember my old Rotel sounding. I learned later on that "Pure Direct" basically gets the AMP processing completely out of the audio/video path and "Direct" gets it completely out of the audio path. The "Direct" mode also sounded significantly better than the "Stereo" path. I'm guessing that the default speaker equalization curves for "Stereo" heavily rolls off the high end in order not to over drive poor speakers. Yeck is the only word to describe the sound.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that with some tuning I can get the Denon to sound as good as my old Rotel. I have yet to do the whole Audyssey speaker/room setup so that may improve the moderately week base and the congestion I hear on a few difficult passages. Of course the latter may be due to my speakers getting older (now 16 year old Vandersteen 2Ci's). We'll have to see.
> 
> 
> On the remote: if I worked at Denon I'd be ashamed to admit that my company had anything to do with that incredible disaster. I had hoped to use it as a moderate universal for the system (especially considering that I already had a Denon DVD) but that is not going to be possible. (My Yamaha actually had a halfway descent remote that I was able to use to manage several different pieces.) So I bought a Harmony 880 and am hoping to get that working well. I'll also second what I've read several other people say: the "Alternate zone" second remote is actually much better (although it's difficult to conceive of anything actually worse than the primary remote).
> 
> 
> The web interface is clumsy and tends to hang up. I'm hoping that several iterations of firmware updates will stabilize and improve on its functionality. But, it is cool to be able to change the volume, etc. via my laptop ...  Let's keep our fingers crossed for those firmware updates.
> 
> 
> I'll write more when I've done the Audyssey setup and have done more critical listening.
> 
> 
> Casey


----------



## tokerblue

I was looking on page 41 of the manual and am a little confused on the scaling. Under Video convert, it shows the sources and the option to turn it on or off. Can you set the scaling per input or is it simply a general setting?


For example, could I set it to upscale my DVD player (480p), but not a PS2?


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking on page 41 of the manual and am a little confused on the scaling. Under Video convert, it shows the sources and the option to turn it on or off. Can you set the scaling per input or is it simply a general setting?
> 
> 
> For example, could I set it to upscale my DVD player (480p), but not a PS2?



Yes, you can go into each source and turn scaling on or off.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep, so I was using some random DVI to HDMI cable before that came with my old Sceptre LCD. But now I'm using a MonoPrice DVI to HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I don't think it's the cable honestly.
> 
> 
> My best guess is that the HDCP signal is getting messed up as it's being passed from the OCUR MCE to the receiver then to the TV. Since like I said before when I go OCUR MCE directly to the TV it works fine.
> 
> 
> Calling Denon tomorrow though.



So I switched from the Sapphire x1950 PRO to a eVGA 8600 GTS. Swapped the latest ATI drivers for the latest nVidia drivers. And sure enough OCUR MCE works great now. The picture does cut out when it sync's the HDCP signal but it's not that big of a deal. So just a heads up you may have issues with ATI cards if you have to use the HDCP crap.


----------



## bplewis24

leedom, thanks for your reply. What other models will you consider when you head back to Magnolia?


Brandon


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I switched from the Sapphire x1950 PRO to a eVGA 8600 GTS. Swapped the latest ATI drivers for the latest nVidia drivers. And sure enough OCUR MCE works great now. The picture does cut out when it sync's the HDCP signal but it's not that big of a deal. So just a heads up you may have issues with ATI cards if you have to use the HDCP crap.



Over at DailyTech they would have a field day with this information. Not good news for ATI.


Brandon


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with your findings. I called Denon today for some information. Seems their Customer service reps are training tomorrow on these units.
> 
> 
> Other problems I have is the auto setup showed a phase error, when I am sure there was not. Then it said I had no sub, when clearly thumped away. Then the curve it made for my front speakers had them at -10db at 80hz, these are big JBL dual 10" woofers, why do that?
> 
> 
> When in FM mode you cannot get to the speaker levels, so if I want to adjust my sub, I can't.
> 
> 
> It seems to sound better in 5ch than dolby, but when changing channels on the Direct tv box I lose audio and need to push the dolby button again.
> 
> 
> I mentioned they should have a motion sensor for the display, like the harmony, they said it was not a harmony, duh.



Its telling me my speakers are also out of phase and the distance measurements are so off







anyone here have any tips for the set-up? does the auto set-up get bypassed when I correct the speaker config., levels, etc? this is getting to the point that I'm ready to return it and just go with the 5300


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you can go into each source and turn scaling on or off.



- Great! Does anyone know if the receiver will add pillar boxes to 4:3 content before upscaling? I'm curious as to how the 3808ci is going to handle a component 480i/p output from my Marantz DV-6400. I have a lot of 4:3 DVD's (TV shows) that I don't want stretched, but I do want the anamorphic DVD's to be handle correctly.


----------



## monsteraudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How bad is the "universal" remote that the 3808 comes with? Would a Harmony 880 still be better?


 http://www.engadget.com/2007/07/28/d...7000ci-remote/ 


Denon would prefer you spend more money with them for this


----------



## Guru

Well still waiting for my local Best Buy Magnolia to have a unit. STILL nothing here. THey said next week.


----------



## bwclark

Oh Yeah!











"Furthermore, when connected to select new Denon A/V Receivers and systems, the RC-7001RCI makes two-way communication possible providing system status feedback to the RC-7000CI. *This includes volume, surround mode and even full meta-data of media connected to the Denon component, including iPod, Internet Radio or XM Radio.* "


http://news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messag...81/373638.html


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Guru* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well still waiting for my local Best Buy Magnolia to have a unit. STILL nothing here. THey said next week.



Just call ABT if you can't wait, they are an authorized dealer, they can give you a much better price than Magnolia and you can have it in a few days.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was looking on page 41 of the manual and am a little confused on the scaling. Under Video convert, it shows the sources and the option to turn it on or off. Can you set the scaling per input or is it simply a general setting?
> 
> 
> For example, could I set it to upscale my DVD player (480p), but not a PS2?



Exactly what I've been trying to determine. Surprised no one's answered the question.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, you can go into each source and turn scaling on or off.




I think it was answered?










Although what I see on Page 30 of the Manual under HDMI, appears to be general settings, and not input specific.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it was answered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although what I see on Page 30 of the Manual under HDMI, appears to be general settings, and not input specific.



Not sure where it is in the manual but if you go into the "Source" options, the same place where you rename labels, under the "Other" menu the second choice is "Video Conversion" On or Off. This option is under each source separately.


----------



## Babel_Fish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure where it is in the manual but if you go into the "Source" options, the same place where you rename labels, under the "Other" menu the second choice is "Video Conversion" On or Off. This option is under each source separately.



And if you turn one source's upconversion on... Does to affect the other sources? Like, go into source one and change option to "on", then go into source two.. does it show "on" or "off"?? It would be great if they were separate!!!!


----------



## bwclark

Ok, well they are separate inputs and conversion would apply to each separately.

This would apply to analog to HDMI(digital) conversion. BUT what about scaling;

I guess if it is HDMI>HDMI and general scaling is set to ON then it will be scaled....no individual setting for that. Likewise for component to HDMI, it will be converted and scaled unless turn off for that input.


In order to pass thru HDMI>HDMI then general setting would have to be OFF. But no HDMI>HDMI no scaling for one input and yes for another; it is all or none in this case.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babel_Fish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And if you turn one source's upconversion on... Does to affect the other sources? Like, go into source one and change option to "on", then go into source two.. does it show "on" or "off"?? It would be great if they were separate!!!!



Didn't I just say it is a separate option for each source???


----------



## Babel_Fish

Does any receiver allow that at this point? Is that a feature on the Onkyo, Integra, or Sony?


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, well they are separate inputs and conversion would apply to each separately.
> 
> This would apply to analog to HDMI(digital) conversion. BUT what about scaling;
> 
> I guess if it is HDMI>HDMI and general scaling is set to ON then it will be scaled....no individual setting for that. Likewise for component to HDMI, it will be converted and scaled unless turn off for that input.
> 
> 
> In order to pass thru HDMI>HDMI then general setting would have to be OFF. But no HDMI>HDMI no scaling for one input and yes for another; it is all or none in this case.



If I understand you correctly you are right. There are two completely sets of options for the DCDi scaling. In one section of the menu it allows you to set the output resolution and if scaling is either: off, analog to hdmi, analog to hdmi and hdmi to hdmi. Those setting are universal across all sources. Then you can go into each source in a different spot in the menu and turn video conversion on or off for that particular souce.


So if you choose "analog to hdmi" only in the first choice than any hdmi sources you have I think it will ignore the video conversion option for that source.


You can also not have custom output resolutions for each source.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babel_Fish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does any receiver allow that at this point? Is that a feature on the Onkyo, Integra, or Sony?



I think most do it now. I have last years Sony DG1000 that I am seliing now and I was able to turn conversion on or off per source. Pretty sure the Onkyos do this also.


You also have to remember that the new SOnys so do any conversion on HDMI sources so the option would be mute for them.


----------



## Babel_Fish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Didn't I just say it is a separate option for each source???



I wasn't sure if it was a global option that was just accessible from each source but each change made a global affect (if that make sense). I was just checking.


----------



## Babel_Fish

uhg.. I am drowning in the terminology.. What is the difference between scaling and upconversion?


----------



## tokerblue

I think the problem is that terminology is used differently by different manufacturers.


Upscaling and upconversion happens when the source resolution is scaled to the output resolution. Ex: 480i to 1080p


Some manufacturers refer to transcoding as upconversion. Transcoding is when the receiver passes the source inputs to a single output. It's basically passing the native resolution. Ex: composite input (480i) to HDMI output (480i)


----------



## iodine23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the problem is that terminology is used differently by different manufacturers.
> 
> 
> Upscaling and upconversion happens when the source resolution is scaled to the output resolution. Ex: 480i to 1080p
> 
> 
> Some manufacturers refer to transcoding as upconversion. Transcoding is when the receiver passes the source inputs to a single output. It's basically passing the native resolution. Ex: composite input (480i) to HDMI output (480i)



Actually going from 480i to 1080p you are deinterlacing and (up)scaling. As you said upconversion/transcoding is changing the format of the signal from one type to another, such as component to HDMI.


----------



## amjustice

Well....My 3808 and I were finally in the same place as of last night. I spent a few hours hooking everything up and called it a night as I didn't want to wake the whole house up with test tones. Got the setup done this morning and all my inputs set up.

Quick review is I love it, it sounds gorgious and I am all smiles. Plus this is a great excuse to watch all kinds of movies today and test this thing out. I am now realizing the awesome benefit of having all inputs go through the HDMI as my Sony Bravia has always had a little trouble picking up the input changes from my harmony. Now I just stay on the same input all the time! Got the 3808 working on the harmony with no issues. Sound wise, I think the sound is very crisp and pairs excellently with my Klipsch reference speakers. Its so great to hear the speakers come alive again after sitting dormant for 4 months (post my old pionner reciever dieing on me). Well...Off to go watch some more clips from great sound movies.

So far tested:

-Matrix (Various awesome scenes)

-V for Vendetta (end)

-Matrix Reloaded (Various awesome scenes)

-Cars

Next on the list:

-Spider Man 2 (powering up doc ocs machine)

-Star Wars Episode 1 (pod race action)

-Star Wars Episode 2 (Boba fetts sonic grenades)

-Jarassic Park (Enter the T-Rex)

as wlel as any other awesome sound tests I can think of.


Does anyone else have any suggestions, I have a lot of DVDs so I may have whatever movie you suggest.


----------



## SirDracula

amjustice - how about music?


----------



## tokerblue

Before it gets lost in this thread, can anyone post how the 3808ci handles upconversion/scaling of DVD's? My question is about pillarboxing 4:3 DVD's and how the receiver handles anamorphic DVD's.


A lot of TV's limit the aspect ratio control on 720p and 1080i sources.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> amjustice - how about music?



I don't have anything fancy to test, only CDs through the DVD player, iPod Dock, internet radio, etc. Haven't gotten to any of those things yet, anything you would like to know?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have anything fancy to test, only CDs through the DVD player, iPod Dock, internet radio, etc. Haven't gotten to any of those things yet, anything you would like to know?



Just your opinion on sound quality, though it's too late for me to do anything, the 3808ci is already ordered - which reminds me that I should check whether it shipped ...


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Before it gets lost in this thread, can anyone post how the 3808ci handles upconversion/scaling of DVD's? My question is about pillarboxing 4:3 DVD's and how the receiver handles anamorphic DVD's.
> 
> 
> A lot of TV's limit the aspect ratio control on 720p and 1080i sources.



I second this question.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I second this question.



Anyone know the answer?


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its telling me my speakers are also out of phase and the distance measurements are so off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone here have any tips for the set-up? does the auto set-up get bypassed when I correct the speaker config., levels, etc? this is getting to the point that I'm ready to return it and just go with the 5300



Denon told me to reset the unit, and use manual if I did not want the audessy feature.

For that to work they suggest putting the mike on a tripod and use 5 locations.

Besides phase it put a 10 notch on my main JBL dual 10" speakers at 80hz.

I did not care for this curve.

I will have more information on Monday after the NJ staff finish training on this unit.


----------



## techtvman

what if i only have 2 listening locations will it still give me better results if i place the mic in more locations.


----------



## monsteraudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what if i only have 2 listening locations will it still give me better results if i place the mic in more locations.




yes


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what if i only have 2 listening locations will it still give me better results if i place the mic in more locations.



What I did was place the mic in other key areas of the room (center), and also around my listening area (couch). I am very happy with the restuls!


----------



## Babel_Fish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amjustice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What I did was place the mic in other key areas of the room (center), and also around my listening area (couch). I am very happy with the restuls!



What video are you feeding it? SD or HD?



To everyone else.. has anyone fed the unit a SD signal and has not been happy with the output?? That is my biggest concern right now.. At this point I have a good amount of SD (Cable tv, DVDs, etc) material and I dont want to be disappointed with the HDMI output from the unit (upconverted to 1080p).. Do I have anything to be concerned about?? Thanks!!


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> leedom, thanks for your reply. What other models will you consider when you head back to Magnolia?



I don't know. I really haven't done enough research yet and I don't know what Magnolia has to offer. There's also a local high-end audio place that I may visit.


I had sort of hoped that the Denon would just work out-of-the-box because it's big brother of the year before (the 5805ci) got such rave reviews. It may yet be possible to get the 3808ci to sound better -- it feels like it has a low-frequency cut-off enabled even in the Direct mode. I've been very busy at work, etc. and the livingroom is still something of a disaster from the equipment change over. I have yet to run the Audyssey setup or even look at the factory default speaker equalization curves.


Just to provide a bit of my personal background: prior to getting the Yamaha VX-1400 just before I picked up the 3808ci, all of my amplifiers were straight stereo amplifiers with no audio processing capabilities other than low/high frequency attenuation/accentuation knobs which I always left flat. I.e. I was an audio snot and video, 5.1 surround, blah, blah, blah weren't even on my map. Even now I still only have two large floor standing speakers (the Vandersteen 2Ci's) with no center channel, subwoofer or surround speakers. That will probably change but I'm still very interested in music. Film soundtracks are rarely as demanding as a high quality music recording.


Casey


----------



## freebird2003

Wat crossover setting would you advise for my speakers for 3808

*Front : Kenwood LS-V710*
_3-way 4 Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]

Woofer 200mm cone Type x2

Midrange 100mm cone type

Tweeter Linaeum Type

8Ω

180w

35Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)

600Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)_

*Center : Kenwood CS – V610*
_3-way 3Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]

Woofer 100mm cone Type x2

Tweeter Linaeum Type

8Ω

150w

80Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)

1000Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)_

*Surround: Kenwood RS- 610*
_2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]

Woofer 100mm cone Type

Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2

8Ω

100w

100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)

2000Hz (Crossover Response)_


What setting for my sub.


Sub

Velodyne

CHT-10R


Thanks alot

Please advise


----------



## lion46

Just ordered mine today from Best Buy and got a 12% off coupon to boot with no interest until January 2009! Came out to under $1500 with tax. After returning the lip sync challenged Onkyo 805, I am really looking forward to getting this baby!


----------



## BdoUK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lion46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine today from Best Buy and got a 12% off coupon to boot with no interest until January 2009! Came out to under $1500 with tax. After returning the lip sync challenged Onkyo 805, I am really looking forward to getting this baby!



Did they give you an idea as to what the expected delivery date is?


----------



## tokerblue

I'm not sure about your area Best Buy, but the Magnolia store in CT isn't scheduled to receive them until 9/1.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babel_Fish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To everyone else.. has anyone fed the unit a SD signal and has not been happy with the output?? That is my biggest concern right now.. At this point I have a good amount of SD (Cable tv, DVDs, etc) material and I dont want to be disappointed with the HDMI output from the unit (upconverted to 1080p).. Do I have anything to be concerned about?? Thanks!!



To me there is only so much you can do with an SDTV signal. My friend has a DVDO VP50 and SDTV still looks crappy on his 70" Sony. If you are expecting SDTV to look awesome it just isn't going to happen. There will be a slight inprovement to what you have now but that is it. Since it sounds like you watch a lot of SDTV now, my guess is that you won't all of the sudden say to yourself I can't stand this quality and stop watching it.


As for SD-DVD quality, just go read some of the Oppo DVD player threads. It is basically the same chipset used on those that is in the Denon. There is a lot of people that love the Oppo players. It won't be as good as the Reon but, difference wont be night and day either.


Like I said in an earlier post, you can't go wrong with either the Onkyo or Denon. Both will get great reviews and both will have their plusses and minuses. If your number one concern is video and you don't already have a good DVD player than get the Onkyo. If you would use some of the added features of the Denon then get the Denon. No one on this board is going to be able to tell you which is best for you.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

The 4308's are good to go but the 3808 is not looking good. Very dissapointing, but at the same time, not surprising coming from Denon










** (in-stock wise)


----------



## Stangs55

Well I've discovered a consistent 40-ish ms of lag in my Onkyo 875...since I play alot of 360/PS3 games online, this is not really an option.


In an effort to keep from reading 16 pages, can anyone with the 3808 confirm/deny (with any kind of actual testing) that the Denon does not have any lag?


Thanks


----------



## jerryray

Has anyone found a way to manually set the eq for different speakers.

I don't care for the odyssey curves, so I reset the unit. But I can only eq all the speakers, not individual?


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just call ABT if you can't wait, they are an authorized dealer, they can give you a much better price than Magnolia and you can have it in a few days.



I got fed up with Magnolia changed my date to September 4th on Wed. Got fed up and bought from one call with 5 year warranty for less than what my preorder had been at best buy (which was a price match to J&R pre-order).


----------



## freebird2003

Could any one shed some light on the best crossover setting for my speakers


Thanks alot


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could any one shed some light on the best crossover setting for my speakers
> 
> 
> Thanks alot



80


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stangs55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I've discovered a consistent 40-ish ms of lag in my Onkyo 875...since I play alot of 360/PS3 games online, this is not really an option.
> 
> 
> In an effort to keep from reading 16 pages, can anyone with the 3808 confirm/deny (with any kind of actual testing) that the Denon does not have any lag?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Do you still get that lag if you set the Xbox and PS3 to just pass-through the Onkyo? I have the Denon 4308 and also have a Xbox and PS3. I will see if I can test it out for you. Currently though I just have it passing through as I don't want the Denon to do any processing. I just let the consoles do it. But, I will turn on processing on the Denon is see if anything changes.


----------



## rizzxx7

it doesn't do it on mine, the 805 is a POS. I had mine for 3 weeks before I returned it to J&R, and from this experience, I will never buy any Onkyo product again!!!


----------



## malcolmp6

I just got my 3808ci set up. The remote takes time getting used to but after about an hour or so one gets used to it. I won't say it's bad-just takes time learning it. Its pretty cool with the GUI. Though they are some bugs I am pretty sure with the firmware updates they will be resolved. All in all a top class receiver. I am happy. I love the internet radio playing through my 7.1 setup.

I don't plan to use the 3808ci for VP as I have the 46 inch XBR4 coming in soon. The holidays have indeed come early this year.


----------



## Stangs55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you still get that lag if you set the Xbox and PS3 to just pass-through the Onkyo? I have the Denon 4308 and also have a Xbox and PS3. I will see if I can test it out for you. Currently though I just have it passing through as I don't want the Denon to do any processing. I just let the consoles do it. But, I will turn on processing on the Denon is see if anything changes.



I get it even with the Onkyo set to pass through







It's around 40ms. I am calibrating it/testing using the lag calibration tool in Guitar Hero II on the 360.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## audiophreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about your area Best Buy, but the Magnolia store in CT isn't scheduled to receive them until 9/1.



Thats not true for my magnolia ht, we got 2 recievers in today, i setup 1 in our smaller studio and this thing heavy... Over all the reciever looks great, i like the design compared to past years. the front lay out is the same as the past ones. Build quality looks improved over past years. I tested it out with a dvd using dts ,sounded awsome with the marting logan speakers and surprisingly it sound great with the vienna acoustic speakers as well considering they are a 4ohm speaker, direct tv sounded good with dolby digital, pirates of the carribean on blue ray sounded amazing! Over all im impressed with it...


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 80




You mean all 80. how abt each speakers?


Thanks


----------



## wim06

Before it gets lost in this thread, can anyone post how the 3808ci handles upconversion/scaling of DVD's? My question is about pillarboxing 4:3 DVD's and how the receiver handles anamorphic DVD's.


A lot of TV's limit the aspect ratio control on 720p and 1080i sources.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 4308's are good to go but the 3808 is not looking good. Very dissapointing, but at the same time, not surprising coming from Denon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** (in-stock wise)



Do you expect the situation to improve over the next few weeks? I don't plan on buying until around Sept.


Brandon


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't plan to use the 3808ci for VP as I have the 46 inch XBR4 coming in soon. The holidays have indeed come early this year.



That's the same exact setup I'm shooting for










Brandon


----------



## dangerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lion46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine today from Best Buy and got a 12% off coupon to boot with no interest until January 2009! Came out to under $1500 with tax. After returning the lip sync challenged Onkyo 805, I am really looking forward to getting this baby!




Uh oh! You need to run and cancel that order! Look in the 3808/4308 thread. I posted who to talk to at 6ave.com. They are an authorized dealer and I bought my last Denon from them. Received my 3808 2 days ago. Paid about $1280, no tax, no shipping.


----------



## dangerfish

Got my 3808 and it seems Denon has not gotten any better at writting owners manuals. Have a few questions.


1. Have HDMI going out to the TV. All HDMI and Component video input signals make it to the TV just fine. I have one analog (yellow) video signal from a game system for my kids. When I set the receiver to this input, i get audio but no video. I have tried changing just about every setting I can find and have tried different inputs and even the one on the front. No luck. Any ideas? The game video DOES make it to the TV if I plug it directly into the TV and bypass the receiver.


2. What the heck is an i/p scaler and what do the A to H setting mean?


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You mean all 80. how abt each speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks



there is no individual setting for this avr


----------



## MagnoliaPro2

GOOD TO GO! GOOD TO GO! For the Mid-Atlantic region, there are now 110 3808's in the DC warehouse! Ehm....well, now 109


----------



## jerryray

Is there a firmware update for the 3808?


Somone posted theirs updated??


----------



## SirDracula

Does it automatically update the firmware without user intervention? That would be a little scary, it could brick the unit or introduce "features" that the user doesn't want. How does it do it? It connects to the internet via the home LAN?


Personally I'd be more comfortable to see the change log, what bugs were fixed, what of the existing features was modified and then decide whether I want the update and apply it myself, manually.


----------



## lion46




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BdoUK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did they give you an idea as to what the expected delivery date is?



Next Friday 8/17.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does it automatically update the firmware without user intervention? That would be a little scary, it could brick the unit or introduce "features" that the user doesn't want. How does it do it? It connects to the internet via the home LAN?
> 
> 
> Personally I'd be more comfortable to see the change log, what bugs were fixed, what of the existing features was modified and then decide whether I want the update and apply it myself, manually.



I am sure you have to initiate the update, but if someone did, that means it's out there.


I am waiting for the Denon guys to finish training Monday. Then I will ask them.


----------



## md1953

Quick question (already tried the search function). I need a longer Denon link cable. It appears identical to Cat5....is it? If not, who sells longer versions?


----------



## gte747e

How long is the cable for the Audessey microphone?


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *md1953* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question (already tried the search function). I need a longer Denon link cable. It appears identical to Cat5....is it? If not, who sells longer versions?



Yes Cat5


----------



## md1953




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes Cat5




Thanks!


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, two critical questions for me:
> 
> 
> 1) The manual says you can use playlists but any "shuffle" functions? (Sitting my the pool shuffling my music collection is a big goal here. Beer, cigar.. I digress.)
> 
> 
> 2) Can streaming audio be sent to Zone 2?
> 
> 
> Thanks for help.



Hey guys, I am reposting these question in hope someone can please answer them for me. Thanks!


----------



## kemiza

Does anyone know where I can get the lowest price(Denon AVR-3808CI) from an authorized dealer?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the lowest price(Denon AVR-3808CI) from an authorized dealer?



I would try contacting the authorized dealers:
http://usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp


----------



## freebird2003

i don't really undersyand this. does LFE+Main means double base. does it means that the bass is output from both subwoofer and the mains (FL & FR). but the manual says that "select LFE+Main if you want the base to be produces from the subwoofer."










Please advise


Thanks alot


----------



## mbresee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i don't really undersyand this. does LFE+Main means double base. does it means that the bass is output from both subwoofer and the mains (FL & FR). but the manual says that "select LFE+Main if you want the base to be produces from the subwoofer."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> Thanks alot



I am just getting back into all this but I am pretty sure I am correct. What LFE+Main means is the bass will be sent to the subwoofer when in 5.1, 6.1 and 7.1 as well as when in 2 channel stereo mode. If you just select LFE, then it will only be sent when in 5.1, 6.1 and 7.1.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbresee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am just getting back into all this but I am pretty sure I am correct. What LFE+Main means is the bass will be sent to the subwoofer when in 5.1, 6.1 and 7.1 as well as when in 2 channel stereo mode. If you just select LFE, then it will only be sent when in 5.1, 6.1 and 7.1.




So The best option will be always set it to *LFE+Main* ??


Thanks alot


----------



## dangerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the lowest price(Denon AVR-3808CI) from an authorized dealer?





Ummmm, did you not see my post on this very page?


----------



## freebird2003

 Denon 3808CI and playstation 3 Relationship 


i was afraid that some of you guys might not have read that other denon post

I apologies for re-post.



Thanks alot.


Please share your exp.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How long is the cable for the Audessey microphone?




I set the mike up about 6 feet away, I would say there is another 25 feet or so left.


----------



## sjoh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> there is no individual setting for this avr



It is possible to set crossover frequencies for individual speaker pairs - go to the crossover frequency menu (manual setup->speaker setup->crossover freq.) and select "advanced".


Regards,

Sejin.


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjoh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is possible to set crossover frequencies for individual speaker pairs - go to the crossover frequency menu (manual setup->speaker setup->crossover freq.) and select "advanced".
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sejin.



thx


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ummmm, did you not see my post on this very page?



I see 1599.00


----------



## EZ4U2SA

I am trying to resolve what I see as an inconsistency in the table on page 80 of the manual. Page 80 of the manual states, in the 3rd note at the bottom of the page, that upconverting a 1080P component input to HDMI output is not possible. However the matrix on this page, at the row "video convert=on, HDMI monitor, input signal =1080P component" at the intersection with the column "monitor output =HDMI", the entry in that matrix cell is "HDMI" with a clear background, which I take to mean that a 1080P component input CAN generate a 1080P HDMI output. Can anybody tell if the 3808 can do this conversion?


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see 1599.00



Call them. All authorized dealers have to advertise MSRP.


----------



## dangerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see 1599.00



Ya, as per my post in the 3808/4308 thread, u need to call them. I left the guys name an extension that helped me. An authorized dealer can not advertise anything less than msrp.


----------



## prose111

Can someone please let me know how my cable box should be configured. Right now I have under HDMI setting RGB and audio on auto. Are these the best settings what is yxc (something like that) setting.


----------



## DarrenStory

I have a question about crossover points...


I have my 3808ci hooked up to my Def Tech 5 speaker system.


BP7006-FL/FR

CLR2300-Center

BP1.2x-SL/SR


I am running the 3 fronts with speaker wire only (not using the LFE Input). After reading several Def Tech threads, I feel that I am most comfortable letting Def Tech handle the signal coming in from one input and like the idea of not having to run 3 LFE cables. I am not planning on running a separate sub as the fronts and center all have powered 8's. It's been a few days and I feel confident that the built in subs will give me enough bass.


I was poking through the menu system for the 100th time (as this seems to be the only way to learn denons menu system) and I found myself at the Crossover Checkup screen. It showed the my fronts were crossed over at 40hz. I cannot change the setting for them only the rears. The only way I have access to adjust this is if I enable the Sub to yes in speaker config. Even then, the lowest I can change the crossover down to is still 40hz.


Is this an error in their menu system or am I being jipped out of sound below 40hz because I am not running an LFE?


----------



## leedom

After an enormous amount of effort I found that the best I could get the 3808ci to sound was in "Direct" mode. I ran the Audyssey setup and the results were very disapointing so I backed out all of the changes it had made. Basically, as far as I can tell, the 3808ci refuses to pass any low frequency signals to the front speakers. I ran through several recordings and the bottom just isn't there. And the fact that the equalization curve stops at 63Hz is very disturbing. It appears that you can _only_ get low frequency response if you attach a sub-woofer.


So I was 99% of the way to returning the 3808ci to Magnolia when the AMP gave a small pop this evening -- while playing at very low levels -- and that was all she wrote. Something has gone out on it and it now refuses to power up. Sure, this could be just a case of infant mortality but with all the UI craziness and the poor quality sound for music I'm giving it back. Too bad, I was really ready to like this product.


Now I need to find a Really Good AMP capable of switching HDMI ... 


Casey


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Uh oh! You need to run and cancel that order! Look in the 3808/4308 thread. I posted who to talk to at 6ave.com. They are an authorized dealer and I bought my last Denon from them. Received my 3808 2 days ago. Paid about $1280, no tax, no shipping.



How did you get so low price?


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmwaustin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How did you get so low price?



Just call them and ask for their best price. Or, tell them you know someone who got that price, and see if they will do the same for you. It's just basic negotiation.


This weekend I went in to 6th Avenue with a shopping list of a 52" Sharp LCD, KEF KHT3005 speaker system and the 3808ci. The package price they gave me was pretty good, but not as good as I'd found from *******.com. They were able to get within $100 of the full package price, including tax and delivery of the TV, plus they threw in the extended warranty on the TV for free, so I just decided to buy it locally.


Go make a few calls and don't be afraid to tell them if you can get a better deal elsewhere. You'll be surprised at how easily you can get a good deal.


----------



## prose111

Can someone please help me with the speaker set up. I did the auto setup but it is hard to hear the voices in the movie and when I raise the volume it gets way too loud. I was watching a movie last night and had to keep lowering and raising the volume. I raised the center channel to +3 and that still didn't work can anyway let me know what settings they are using to help fix not being able to hear the voices. I am using KEF KHT3005 for speakers if that helps.


----------



## HT23

I have used the version of Audessey that came with the new line of Onkyo recievers. I found that I had much better results when using the Radio Shack sound meter to calibrate everything. When I used the Audyssey to do the set up, it totally disregarded the fact that I have a sub and turned it off. I have a SVS PB12\\+2 so there should have been no way that it should not have recognized that there was a sub. My fronts are pretty large Mirage speakers so it apparently figured out that they were capable of producing some low end and turned off the sub. Does anyone that has a sound meter feel that the auto setup feature is worth it? I will be recieving my 3808ci today and wanted to get some input as to whether I should bother with the auto setup or go straight to the meter and calibration discs.


----------



## prose111

Does anyone else get an HDCP authentication failed on a blue screen every time you go to watch cable. I have a Motorola HD cable box going into my Denon 3808 is there a setting I need to have on so I do not get that error message anymore...thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone else get an HDCP authentication failed on a blue screen every time you go to watch cable. I have a Motorola HD cable box going into my Denon 3808 is there a setting I need to have on so I do not get that error message anymore...thanks



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11283343


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have used the version of Audessey that came with the new line of Onkyo recievers. I found that I had much better results when using the Radio Shack sound meter to calibrate everything. When I used the Audyssey to do the set up, it totally disregarded the fact that I have a sub and turned it off. I have a SVS PB12\\+2 so there should have been no way that it should not have recognized that there was a sub. My fronts are pretty large Mirage speakers so it apparently figured out that they were capable of producing some low end and turned off the sub. Does anyone that has a sound meter feel that the auto setup feature is worth it? I will be recieving my 3808ci today and wanted to get some input as to whether I should bother with the auto setup or go straight to the meter and calibration discs.



Same thing happened with me... I ran through the test 3 times and it either decided (differently each time) that I either had missing speakers or out of phase speakers. I might have believed the out of phase if it had even kept the same speaker between subsequent tests (it never matched up...). The one test that had no out of phase speakers then ignored my sub and I had no way to reactive without redoing the whole test... doing this for a 7.1 system is not a small amount of time either. I finally got sick of the whole auto-setup and manually set it up myself. Maybe it will get patched but the auto-setup seems inferior to the version i had on my denon 3805 that was just a single location. I thought I might have seen a setting to run the 3805 version in the menu later... might have to see if I can run the "denon" auto-setup.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have used the version of Audessey that came with the new line of Onkyo recievers. I found that I had much better results when using the Radio Shack sound meter to calibrate everything. When I used the Audyssey to do the set up, it totally disregarded the fact that I have a sub and turned it off. I have a SVS PB12\\+2 so there should have been no way that it should not have recognized that there was a sub. My fronts are pretty large Mirage speakers so it apparently figured out that they were capable of producing some low end and turned off the sub. Does anyone that has a sound meter feel that the auto setup feature is worth it? I will be recieving my 3808ci today and wanted to get some input as to whether I should bother with the auto setup or go straight to the meter and calibration discs.



I had a similar experience with an Onkyo 605 and its Audyssey. What I ended up doing is run Audyssey first and let it figure out the distances (which were fairly accurate) and the equalizer settings, but then I went in with a RadioShack SPL and Avia (tried DVE too) and calibrated the levels with the signal provided by the DVD (not the receiver tones!). The results were impressive in the end, at least to my uneducated ear. What I noticed was that even when using the SPL with the tones generated by the receiver, I would get different speaker level offsets than using Avia or DVE. It seemed that something else was messing with the signlas for each channel when going via the DVD player (and the HDMI input on the receiver). I think it makes much more sense to calibrate using your primary source (DVD in my case) so that you do it for the entire path, from source to destination, rather than the receiver generated tones which who knows what internals in the receiver they bypass.


I think the Audyssey idea is flawed. For the tones they should provide a DVD that you play in your DVD player, rather than use tones generated in the receiver. Then again the Onkyo 605 is very cheap and entry level, maybe the 3808ci calibration will work out much better.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how Harmony builds their device database. It almost seems like it comes from users, they just wait until somebody configures one, then put that in the database, then maybe improve on it as people call in or something. I don't know how else they could collect all that info on the thousands of devices that can be controlled through IR.
> 
> 
> The tech was searching through other people's configs with 3808s in them, and comparing what they had. He said that the NET/USB input and TV/CBL input IR commands did not match any existing Denon commands, but the DVR one did. I previously had an AVR-1905, the harmony programming for that would switch to the TV/CBL input on the 3808 properly, but the config for the 3808 that I initially loaded from them did not switch to the TV/CBL input.



I found that the "VCR2" command matched up to the DVR command.


----------



## oldno7

For anyone in the SE Wisconsin area, I just picked up my 3808 from Flanners this morning. They price matched J&R's "pre-order" price, and said they had about 50 in stock. Now if only I didn't have to work this week


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with the speaker set up. I did the auto setup but it is hard to hear the voices in the movie and when I raise the volume it gets way too loud. I was watching a movie last night and had to keep lowering and raising the volume. I raised the center channel to +3 and that still didn't work can anyway let me know what settings they are using to help fix not being able to hear the voices. I am using KEF KHT3005 for speakers if that helps.



Try "night mode" page 44, under parameter/audio - this adjusts the dynamic range, so quiet sounds are louder, and loud sounds are quieter.


----------



## dangerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just call them and ask for their best price. Or, tell them you know someone who got that price, and see if they will do the same for you. It's just basic negotiation.
> 
> 
> This weekend I went in to 6th Avenue with a shopping list of a 52" Sharp LCD, KEF KHT3005 speaker system and the 3808ci. The package price they gave me was pretty good, but not as good as I'd found from *******.com. They were able to get within $100 of the full package price, including tax and delivery of the TV, plus they threw in the extended warranty on the TV for free, so I just decided to buy it locally.
> 
> 
> Go make a few calls and don't be afraid to tell them if you can get a better deal elsewhere. You'll be surprised at how easily you can get a good deal.




Yup. What he said. Seriously. Would you walk onto a car lot and pay the msrp on the window sticker? I sure hope not.


It doesnt cost you anything to ask for a discount. All they can do is say no. And just because they offer you an initial discount doesnt mean you cant ask for more. Thats why i didnt buy from j&r. I got 6ave to give me free shipping. A better deal than j&r.


Never, never, never pay retail!


----------



## MetalicP

Just ordered the OPPO DV-980H and AVR-3808ci. Can't wait.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetalicP* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just ordered the OPPO DV-980H and AVR-3808ci. Can't wait.



Cool, I'll have the same setup by the end of the week. What speakers do you have? I have the Def Tech ProCinema 800 package.


----------



## drewj

I can't wait to set my stuff up, either. I've gone on a total A/V upgrade binge over the past couple weeks, after not making any real purchases in many years. Below is the full list, anchored by the 3808ci (so as not to be off topic)...


Denon AVR-3808ci

KEF KHT3005 Speakers

Sharp LC-52D92U 52" LCD 1080p

Oppo 981-HD

Tivo S3

Logitech Harmony 890


Which will all be added to my Xbox 360 & Wii systems!


Moving into the new house on Thursday, so this will all get set up over the weekend. I'm barely even sleeping, I'm so excited.


----------



## MetalicP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll have the same setup by the end of the week. What speakers do you have? I have the Def Tech ProCinema 800 package.



New components:

Denon AVR-3808ci

Oppo DV-980H (DVD-Audio and SACD DSD over HDMI)
Old, yet capable components:

Music Hall MMF-5 turntable

PC with ASIO sound output of 935h 55m 37s of FLAC files
And my lesser, soon to be replaced components:

Bose 601 series IV x2 mains

Bose 201 series IV x2 surrounds

Bose VSC-10 center

JBL PB-10 sub


Sony 27" SD TV connected via S-video.
And my lesser still just replaced equipment:

Sony STR-DE975 receiver

Pioneer DV-563A DVD-Audio/SACD player


----------



## wim06

Can anyone anwser me the following questions, please.


1. Do you have to turn on your TV if you only want to listening to audio from an HDMI component through the *AV receivers's speakers?*

2. Does the 3808 doing better upscaling job than my Toshiba LCD TV 37WL58P?


Thanks.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Can anyone anwser me the following questions, please.
> 
> 1. Do you have to turn on your TV if you only want to listening to audio from an HDMI component through the *AV receivers's speakers?*



No, you do not.


----------



## bases1616

BB Magnolia's across the country are starting to get 3808's in there warehouse. Go check it out and they do price match. I preordered mine in Orlando back in July and it will be here on August 16th. Also, if you use your BB credit card you can get no APR until Jan 2009.


----------



## rmiller

Maybe this is a dumb question, but I couldn't find the answer in the owner's manual on the Denon website so I'll ask it here.


Can you configure the 3808 such that it uses the mains to play stereo sources and the surrounds for 5.1? I currently have a JVC receiver with a surround on/off button on the front. When surround is off all of the sound goes to the mains. When surround is on my compact discs get played on at least the front three speakers. Is there a way for stereo to be stereo and surround to be surround?


----------



## wim06

Can the 3808 doing upscaling 4x3 SD image and output the image with smart-stretch (non-lineair-stretch)?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Can anyone anwser me the following questions, please.
> 
> 1. Do you have to turn on your TV if you only want to listening to audio from an HDMI component through the AV receivers's speakers?
> 
> 
> No, you do not.



This is awesome if true! I hate my current Onkyo 605 - if I want to simply play a CD via HDMI I have to turn on the TV for the initial HDMI handshake to take place, but then I can turn off the TV once the sound gets going.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe this is a dumb question, but I couldn't find the answer in the owner's manual on the Denon website so I'll ask it here.
> 
> 
> Can you configure the 3808 such that it uses the mains to play stereo sources and the surrounds for 5.1? I currently have a JVC receiver with a surround on/off button on the front. When surround is off all of the sound goes to the mains. When surround is on my compact discs get played on at least the front three speakers. Is there a way for stereo to be stereo and surround to be surround?



I haven't explicitly checked it but by memory I seem to recall that output is whatever you want it to be regardless of input. It also remembers what the sound field was the last time you had that input set. So if on "CD" you do stereo it will remember Stereo output.


Darrell


----------



## siobhan06




leedom said:


> I don't know. I really haven't done enough research yet and I don't know what Magnolia has to offer. There's also a local high-end audio place that I may visit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks leedom for your candid observation,i have enjoyed reading it and imagining the furstration. I was in the process of pulling the trigger on the 3808CI or the V2700 and a pair of mythos tower. Like you i am more into sound. From your experience how does the yamaha 2700 rate against the 3808 and would i better served to wait for the V3800.I already have TH50PX600U and i would be getting the 46XBR3 along with A/V receiver. My aim is to have a receiver that has a multi room capability with a very good sound capability.


----------



## pfarrell90

Thank you everyone for the excellent information you provided in this forum. It is very useful.


I just picked up the 3808 and have it paired via HDMI to the new Oppo DV-980H. I've been having some trouble getting the 3808 to properly decode the DSD signal from the 980H via HDMI. I sent Denon the following message to try to figure out the problem and thought I would post it here to see if anyone else is having a similar problem.


"I just purchased a new AVR-3808ci and I have a question regarding its ability to decode DSD streams for SACDs. The 3808ci is connected to an Oppo DV-980H via an HDMI cable. The Oppo has an HDMI 1.2a output and is set to output multichannel SACD in RAW form (i.e., DSD). When I go to the "Information" screen in the onscreen menu and check the "Audio Input Signal" during "Standard" surround playback, the 3808ci recognizes that it is a DSD stream, but only at 88.2 kHz and only a 3/2/0 feed. My understanding is that it should be at 2.82 mHz and 3/2/1. Even stranger, when I switch to "Direct" surround playback, the "fs" drops to 44.1 kHz, the sample rate for a regular CD, and stays at 3/2/0. In addition, whether in "Standard" or "Direct," the 3808ci's digital input display on the front of the unit only shows FL-C-FR-SL-SR -- no SW is indicated.


I checked DVD-A on the Oppo, outputting as PCM, and the 3808ci recognized the 96 kHz and 3/2/1 signal, so that seems to be working properly.


Please let me know if there is something I should be doing differently to have the 3808 accept and decode the full 2.82 mHz, 3/2/1 signal from the Oppo."


I re-read the Denon manual and now see that in standard surround playback it will convert the DSD to PCM, but I don't know why I'm losing the LFE track. And I really don't understand why it's converting it to 44.1 kHz in Direct mode, still with no LFE track. Does anyone know if there is a way to solve this issue? I have everything on the Oppo configured per its instructions. I think I have the Denon configured properly, although that's hard to know because the manual is not very clear.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After an enormous amount of effort I found that the best I could get the 3808ci to sound was in "Direct" mode. I ran the Audyssey setup and the results were very disapointing so I backed out all of the changes it had made. Basically, as far as I can tell, the 3808ci refuses to pass any low frequency signals to the front speakers. I ran through several recordings and the bottom just isn't there. And the fact that the equalization curve stops at 63Hz is very disturbing. It appears that you can _only_ get low frequency response if you attach a sub-woofer.
> 
> 
> So I was 99% of the way to returning the 3808ci to Magnolia when the AMP gave a small pop this evening -- while playing at very low levels -- and that was all she wrote. Something has gone out on it and it now refuses to power up. Sure, this could be just a case of infant mortality but with all the UI craziness and the poor quality sound for music I'm giving it back. Too bad, I was really ready to like this product.
> 
> 
> Now I need to find a Really Good AMP capable of switching HDMI ...
> 
> 
> 
> Casey



My first 3808 did not work, I agree it does not pass any lows to the front speakers. I have large JBL speakers with dual 10" woofers that used to sound great, now I MUST use a sub to get decent bass.


I bought a 10" sub to augment the jbl's but it's not what I expected.


When I called Denon, the tech said they were training on Friday and promised to call me today at 5PM.


Well, no call today and am very disappointed in this receiver.


I am going to ask my dealer to switch it for something else.


----------



## Ken Ross

Is everyone finding the same thing Jerry is? Is the 3808 not passing any lows to the fronts?


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My first 3808 did not work, I agree it does not pass any lows to the front speakers. I have large JBL speakers with dual 10" woofers that used to sound great, now I MUST use a sub to get decent bass.
> 
> 
> I bought a 10" sub to augment the jbl's but it's not what I expected.
> 
> 
> When I called Denon, the tech said they were training on Friday and promised to call me today at 5PM.
> 
> 
> Well, no call today and am very disappointed in this receiver.
> 
> 
> I am going to ask my dealer to switch it for something else.



So you have it set to "large" fronts, LFE + MAIN, and have your crossover set at lowest possible. Did you make sure your EQ on Audessey or manual was setup correctly? You might want to check that too. You didn't turn on the Dynamic Range Control by accident maybe?


Just tossing out ideas to check.


I am not having this problem at all. In fact, I think despite the awful audessey setup, the manual controls have enabled me to tweak and get the sound exactly like I want it. It definately sounds better with more detail on the hi's out of my Infinty Alphas and a better bass handling. It handles the PCM very well too coming from my dvd and matrixes the 5.1 into 7.1 nicely.


----------



## kemiza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerfish* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ya, as per my post in the 3808/4308 thread, u need to call them. I left the guys name an extension that helped me. An authorized dealer can not advertise anything less than msrp.



Oh I didn't know that....THANKS!


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone finding the same thing Jerry is? Is the 3808 not passing any lows to the fronts?



Yes, this was exactly what I found. I was very disappointed and 99% of the way to returning it and then it spontaneously broke (infant mortality). I just checked out a Marantz hoping that it would pass lows to the fronts but it's cut-off is 60Hz.


What is it with these modern AVRs that claim 20Hz-20kHz frequency response and then utterly fail to do that with the main speakers. It's as if they were all designed by twelve-year-olds who've never worked with real stereo equipment. I really don't think that it should be necessary to spend $12k on a whole series of separates and struggle to integrate them into some kind of coherent A/V system.


I'm not looking for something "perfect" -- just something descent. If the Denon had passed low signals I probably would have kept it even with the awkward UI, terrible remote, bad automatic speaker setup and truly silly audio processing modes like "Stadium," etc. (By the way, I want to find all the geely twits who add idiodic processing modes like that to receivers and kill them all; thereby moving human evolution forward 100K years in one fell swoop. Who in their right minds think that these "cutsy" modes are useful?)


Casey


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siobhan06* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks leedom for your candid observation,i have enjoyed reading it and imagining the furstration. I was in the process of pulling the trigger on the 3808CI or the V2700 and a pair of mythos tower. Like you i am more into sound. From your experience how does the yamaha 2700 rate against the 3808 and would i better served to wait for the V3800.I already have TH50PX600U and i would be getting the 46XBR3 along with A/V receiver. My aim is to have a receiver that has a multi room capability with a very good sound capability.



I honestly couldn't tell you. I've been using a Yamaha VX-1400 for the last three years but haven't been happy with it for much the same reasons that the Denon failed on. I'm pretty much looking for the same thing that you are. I had hoped for an HDMI-based solution but I think that I may have to back off to component. I'm currently looking at reviews of the Rotel RSX-1057 -- mostly because my old Rotel was so rewarding. We'll have to see. So far I've been very disappointed in the entire AVR world but I would like the integrated convenience ...


Casey


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BB Magnolia's across the country are starting to get 3808's in there warehouse. Go check it out and they do price match. I preordered mine in Orlando back in July and it will be here on August 16th. Also, if you use your BB credit card you can get no APR until Jan 2009.



Do they price match online retailers?


Brandon


----------



## tokerblue

I don't have the 3808ci yet, but I have a question on the Audyssey setup. Do you have to let the Audyssey process set your speaker distances to also get the EQ?


After a few posters mentioned here that their subs weren't being reported or their distances were a little off, I'm curious on what the setup process is? Can you set your speaker distances first and then do the EQ setup after?


----------



## pclausen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone finding the same thing Jerry is? Is the 3808 not passing any lows to the fronts?



I hope not. I'm getting one of these later this week and I don't have a sub but will instead rely on my main speakers (Klipsch Forte) for the low end.


I mean, if no lows are sent to the front, why even have a main speakers large/small selection?


----------



## Stangs55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stangs55* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I've discovered a consistent 40-ish ms of lag in my Onkyo 875...since I play alot of 360/PS3 games online, this is not really an option.
> 
> 
> In an effort to keep from reading 16 pages, can anyone with the 3808 confirm/deny (with any kind of actual testing) that the Denon does not have any lag?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Anyone?


----------



## rmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I haven't explicitly checked it but by memory I seem to recall that output is whatever you want it to be regardless of input. It also remembers what the sound field was the last time you had that input set. So if on "CD" you do stereo it will remember Stereo output.
> 
> 
> Darrell



So each of your inputs has its own surround mode, so I can have it off for CD and on for DVD? That would certainly work.


I wonder if there is some technical reason why you can't get two speaker output with surround on, like whatever format a CD player outputs is identical to a 5.1 format.


----------



## prose111

Is there a forum where I can see what settings people are using because a lot of the settings I do not understand and the manual does not help out at all. For example all of those settings under audio parameters on page 41 of the manual sound like they could really help the sound quality because I am still having issues where I am unable to understand the what people are saying in a movie, but then are blown away whenever anything exciting happens. Extremely annoying.


----------



## amjustice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone finding the same thing Jerry is? Is the 3808 not passing any lows to the fronts?



I am not having this issue as far as I could tell. I would think this would have a lot of what you have your crossover set to.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have the 3808ci yet, but I have a question on the Audyssey setup. Do you have to let the Audyssey process set your speaker distances to also get the EQ?
> 
> 
> After a few posters mentioned here that their subs weren't being reported or their distances were a little off, I'm curious on what the setup process is? Can you set your speaker distances first and then do the EQ setup after?



I got my 3808ci yesterday and set everything up last night. I did not use any of the auto setup features and set up everything manually with a sound meter. This thing absolutely kicks butt. I was using a 3801 for the past six years and I thought that AVR was great. Compared to this, it is the difference between night and day. I demo'd the Onkyo 605 and 805 over the past couple months and I was pretty pleased overall. After seeing and hearing the difference that the 3808 is capable of, the 2 Onkyo's cannot even attempt to play in the same sandbox. Not sure how the Onkyo 875 video can be any better than this. I am very pleased so far with the Denon.


----------



## odub303

I am not having the problem of the lows not being passed to the front speakers. I skipped the Audessey setup b/c it wasn';t working properly. I ran a firmware update yesterday so perhaps it will work better now.


On a side note, has anyone been able to get the receiver to display a 7.1 signal being input from a ps3 when playing a blu-ray movie? I can only get it to display a 5.1 signal coming in and then it has to matrix the back surrounds and displays a 7.1 output on the front of the unit. I was under the impression that the ps3 decodes dolby truehd and dts ma and sends the signal out in linear pcm as a 7.1 signal for the receiver to disperse appropriately. Once ps3's are able to output those formats in bitstream, i will obviously use the denon to decode them. For now, however, can someone tell me what I may be missing?


Ryan


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my 3808ci yesterday and set everything up last night. I did not use any of the auto setup features and set up everything manually with a sound meter. This thing absolutely kicks butt. I was using a 3801 for the past six years and I thought that AVR was great. Compared to this, it is the difference between night and day. I demo'd the Onkyo 605 and 805 over the past couple months and I was pretty pleased overall. After seeing and hearing the difference that the 3808 is capable of, the 2 Onkyo's cannot even attempt to play in the same sandbox. Not sure how the Onkyo 875 video can be any better than this. I am very pleased so far with the Denon.



from what ive gathered the 805 should sound the same as the 875, now could you describe what the difference in sound was from the 3808 to the 805 you listened to. what speakers did you demo it on if you can remember what were the differences in sound if you could describe it.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got my 3808ci yesterday and set everything up last night. I did not use any of the auto setup features and set up everything manually with a sound meter.



- Sorry if my question wasn't clear. Can you still run the Audyssey EQ after manually setting up the distances and speaker level? I'm curious if running the EQ process will set the levels again after a manual setup.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So each of your inputs has its own surround mode, so I can have it off for CD and on for DVD? That would certainly work.
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is some technical reason why you can't get two speaker output with surround on, like whatever format a CD player outputs is identical to a 5.1 format.



Yes. They are set by "last sound field used" in the memory. So when you switch back and forth it remembers what was set last. "surround on" isn't a concept that I am aware of. The input and the output seem to be completely autonomous on the receiver. You can receive 5.1 and output stereo if you want... just push the stereo button. Just like receiving 5.1 and outputting 7.1 (in a variety of methods at that). You can receive stereo and matrix it out to 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1. Or just put it in "stereo" mode and it will go to stereo.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> from what ive gathered the 805 should sound the same as the 875, now could you describe what the difference in sound was from the 3808 to the 805 you listened to. what speakers did you demo it on if you can remember what were the differences in sound if you could describe it.



I had identical experience. Manual setup capabilities are outstanding. Sound quality is better than 3805. Even on regular broadcast TV (HD with 5.1) is amazing.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not having the problem of the lows not being passed to the front speakers. I skipped the Audessey setup b/c it wasn';t working properly. I ran a firmware update yesterday so perhaps it will work better now.
> 
> 
> On a side note, has anyone been able to get the receiver to display a 7.1 signal being input from a ps3 when playing a blu-ray movie? I can only get it to display a 5.1 signal coming in and then it has to matrix the back surrounds and displays a 7.1 output on the front of the unit. I was under the impression that the ps3 decodes dolby truehd and dts ma and sends the signal out in linear pcm as a 7.1 signal for the receiver to disperse appropriately. Once ps3's are able to output those formats in bitstream, i will obviously use the denon to decode them. For now, however, can someone tell me what I may be missing?
> 
> 
> Ryan



I didn't know that LPCM could be in 7.1... my HD-DVD only outputs 5.1 LPCM (HD-A2)


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't have the 3808ci yet, but I have a question on the Audyssey setup. Do you have to let the Audyssey process set your speaker distances to also get the EQ?
> 
> 
> After a few posters mentioned here that their subs weren't being reported or their distances were a little off, I'm curious on what the setup process is? Can you set your speaker distances first and then do the EQ setup after?



You can see a note in the manual for the Audessey on what to set the crossover and the volume and something else on the sub to before running the test. i think it won't pickup the sub if you have some settings on your sub not set right. Of course, I am manually setup and happy now so why mess with it.


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odub303* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not having the problem of the lows not being passed to the front speakers.



But what kind of speakers do you have? My speakers are Vandersteen 2Ci's and have a -3dB point at 29Hz which is Very Low compared to most speakers which have -3dB points typically in the 40-60Hz range -- even "large" speakers. If you don't have main speakers with extended bass range, then you probably won't notice the problem that I and several others found.


Casey


----------



## jcarys

Casey, either you've got a software setting that's interupting the bass to your front speakers or you have a malfunctioning unit. No matter what you may think of Denon, they wouldn't let a design out of the lab that doesn't pass bass to the front speakers. That would be caught by the lowliest of interns on the first day of testing.


Have you attempted turning Audyssey entirely off? Have you dropped your crossovers to their lowest point? Are you set with Large fronts? Are LFE + Main selected? If the answer to all of those is Yes, then you'll have to deal with their online support people or your local shop to dig further.


If it really won't do it, maybe you have a bad unit - there's already someone else on the forum who's had to return one. And there are several people operating without the same issue, so it's not a design flaw.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone finding the same thing Jerry is? Is the 3808 not passing any lows to the fronts?



Ken and others.


Spoke with the techs at Denon today.

They say to set the front speakers to small not large, only use large if you have a powered speaker? OK if they say so.


The other problem is when I have the audio set to 5 channel, I lose audio sometimes.


Today I was watching discovery channel, set to 5 ch, all of a sudden no audio except to the sub, then when a commercial ran, the unit switched to dolby and I had sound. Commecial over back to the program I see 5 channel appear, no audio except the sub. Waited an hour for Denon to call back. Perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Today I was watching discovery channel, set to 5 ch, all of a sudden no audio except to the sub, then when a commercial ran, the unit switched to dolby and I had sound. Commecial over back to the program I see 5 channel appear, no audio except the sub. Waited an hour for Denon to call back. Perhaps tomorrow.



I'd be willing to bet that was a problem with the broadcast. I've had that happen a few times with my cable. The fact that the commercial had sound is the part that leads me to believe it was the broadcast and not the receiver. I've also seen only the front left and right channels come through on a 5.1 broadcast; and I don't mean it was stereo, I mean it was missing the dialogue from the center and the other speakers even though the receiver was getting a 5.1 signal (with 4 channels with no sound).


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ken and others.
> 
> 
> Spoke with the techs at Denon today.
> 
> They say to set the front speakers to small not large, only use large if you have a powered speaker? OK if they say so.
> 
> 
> The other problem is when I have the audio set to 5 channel, I lose audio sometimes.
> 
> 
> Today I was watching discovery channel, set to 5 ch, all of a sudden no audio except to the sub, then when a commercial ran, the unit switched to dolby and I had sound. Commecial over back to the program I see 5 channel appear, no audio except the sub. Waited an hour for Denon to call back. Perhaps tomorrow.



So... bizarre enough you get more control if you set to small and go into the advanced menu for cross-overs by speaker. Also, I recall now but not why that when we worked at Ultimate we didn't sell a single speaker that they recommended be set to "large." Set to small for sure. It made a big difference for me to get more base by setting to small and going advanced on crossover and setting to 40hz (my speakers handle to 43 hz +- 3db).


I have really full sound now. Even the surround back have more bass now.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So... bizarre enough you get more control if you set to small and go into the advanced menu for cross-overs by speaker. Also, I recall now but not why that when we worked at Ultimate we didn't sell a single speaker that they recommended be set to "large." Set to small for sure. It made a big difference for me to get more base by setting to small and going advanced on crossover and setting to 40hz (my speakers handle to 43 hz +- 3db).
> 
> 
> I have really full sound now. Even the surround back have more bass now.



That's good news. Leedom, have you had a chance to see if bass is being sent after making that adjustment?


Brandon


----------



## prose111

I have a Samsung LN-T5265f which supports 10bit, what setting on the Denon do I have to have to make sure the Denon is outputting 10bit? When I go into HDMI status it always says 8bit.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's good news. Leedom, have you had a chance to see if bass is being sent after making that adjustment?
> 
> 
> Brandon



Bass was being sent before... more is being sent now though... I can feel it distinctly from the rears and a little more from the front.


Setting to small and going into the "advanced" setup on the crossover made a big difference. It sounds like if you have "powered" speakers for the fronts then you need to run a sub cable to each one of them as well (they typically have the input).


Of course I can't answer for Leedom but it definately pumped up the impactfulness for me.


----------



## rmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. They are set by "last sound field used" in the memory. So when you switch back and forth it remembers what was set last. "surround on" isn't a concept that I am aware of. The input and the output seem to be completely autonomous on the receiver. You can receive 5.1 and output stereo if you want... just push the stereo button. Just like receiving 5.1 and outputting 7.1 (in a variety of methods at that). You can receive stereo and matrix it out to 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1. Or just put it in "stereo" mode and it will go to stereo.



My JVC RV8000 has a global surround setting that applies to all of the inputs, so "Surround On" means send signals to all 5 speakers, and "Surround Off" means send signals only to the mains.


I suspect I'll have trouble getting used to the Denon's complexity when I get it.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmiller* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My JVC RV8000 has a global surround setting that applies to all of the inputs, so "Surround On" means send signals to all 5 speakers, and "Surround Off" means send signals only to the mains.
> 
> 
> I suspect I'll have trouble getting used to the Denon's complexity when I get it.



Doesn't seem complex. It has the inverse... it has a stereo button. You push it when you want Stereo.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem complex. It has the inverse... it has a stereo button. You push it when you want Stereo.



That and there is a stereo setup menu so you can adjust just for the stereo/direct mode.


----------



## pfarrell90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfarrell90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for the excellent information you provided in this forum. It is very useful.
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 3808 and have it paired via HDMI to the new Oppo DV-980H. I've been having some trouble getting the 3808 to properly decode the DSD signal from the 980H via HDMI. I sent Denon the following message to try to figure out the problem and thought I would post it here to see if anyone else is having a similar problem.
> 
> 
> "I just purchased a new AVR-3808ci and I have a question regarding its ability to decode DSD streams for SACDs. The 3808ci is connected to an Oppo DV-980H via an HDMI cable. The Oppo has an HDMI 1.2a output and is set to output multichannel SACD in RAW form (i.e., DSD). When I go to the "Information" screen in the onscreen menu and check the "Audio Input Signal" during "Standard" surround playback, the 3808ci recognizes that it is a DSD stream, but only at 88.2 kHz and only a 3/2/0 feed. My understanding is that it should be at 2.82 mHz and 3/2/1. Even stranger, when I switch to "Direct" surround playback, the "fs" drops to 44.1 kHz, the sample rate for a regular CD, and stays at 3/2/0. In addition, whether in "Standard" or "Direct," the 3808ci's digital input display on the front of the unit only shows FL-C-FR-SL-SR -- no SW is indicated.
> 
> 
> I checked DVD-A on the Oppo, outputting as PCM, and the 3808ci recognized the 96 kHz and 3/2/1 signal, so that seems to be working properly.
> 
> 
> Please let me know if there is something I should be doing differently to have the 3808 accept and decode the full 2.82 mHz, 3/2/1 signal from the Oppo."
> 
> 
> I re-read the Denon manual and now see that in standard surround playback it will convert the DSD to PCM, but I don't know why I'm losing the LFE track. And I really don't understand why it's converting it to 44.1 kHz in Direct mode, still with no LFE track. Does anyone know if there is a way to solve this issue? I have everything on the Oppo configured per its instructions. I think I have the Denon configured properly, although that's hard to know because the manual is not very clear.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Sorry to push on this, but does anyone have any thoughts? Can someone with a Denon DVD player that has Denon Link 3 (e.g., the 2930 or 3930) please let me know what you see/hear when playing SACDs?


Thank you in advance.


----------



## PMA

I have a couple of set up questions for those more knowledgeable. First, I hit the firmware update button last night and it has remained in standby with the screen saying this is in process all night. The manual says:


"Even with a broadband connection to the internet, approximately 1 hour is required for the updating procedure to be completed."


I am not sure if I should power it off and start over. Would appreciate some advice if anyone knows.


Separately, the manual seems confusing on speaker set up. When I began the manual set up, I started with the speakers and did not see the Surround Back in the menu. Looking at page 9 of the manual, a typical 5.1 set up shows only one set of Surround speakers listed (Surround A). Does this mean that if I stay with a 5.1 setup that rear channel goes to Surround A?


I have a set of speakers connected to Surround A and Surround Back. Do I first have to assign an amp to Surround Back and if so, does 5.1 send rear channel audio to these speakers? Since there is little or no content with 7.1, I am not sure how to finish the speaker set up.


Thanks,

Paul


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a couple of set up questions for those more knowledgeable. First, I hit the firmware update button last night and it has remained in standby with the screen saying this is in process all night. The manual says:
> 
> 
> "Even with a broadband connection to the internet, approximately 1 hour is required for the updating procedure to be completed."
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I should power it off and start over. Would appreciate some advice if anyone knows.
> 
> 
> Separately, the manual seems confusing on speaker set up. When I began the manual set up, I started with the speakers and did not see the Surround Back in the menu. Looking at page 9 of the manual, a typical 5.1 set up shows only one set of Surround speakers listed (Surround A). Does this mean that if I stay with a 5.1 setup that rear channel goes to Surround A?
> 
> 
> I have a set of speakers connected to Surround A and Surround Back. Do I first have to assign an amp to Surround Back and if so, does 5.1 send rear channel audio to these speakers? Since there is little or no content with 7.1, I am not sure how to finish the speaker set up.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



5.1 uses the surrounds and 7.1 uses the surround backs. 5.1 doesn't use SB. The more confusing thing is getting through the audio options to specify use of the SB in 7.1 (it defaults to OFF!)


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a couple of set up questions for those more knowledgeable. First, I hit the firmware update button last night and it has remained in standby with the screen saying this is in process all night. The manual says:
> 
> 
> "Even with a broadband connection to the internet, approximately 1 hour is required for the updating procedure to be completed."
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I should power it off and start over. Would appreciate some advice if anyone knows.



According to this post (#586 in this thread), no firmware upgrade is currently available (at least for 4308ci). I would be very surprised if there's one for 3808ci.


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to this post (#586 in this thread), no firmware upgrade is currently available (at least for 4308ci). I would be very surprised if there's one for 3808ci.



Hmmmm....if no upgrade, what has it been doing all night? I will likely power it down when I get home and finish the set up process. I will try to ask Denon about this if I can speak with them first.


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 5.1 uses the surrounds and 7.1 uses the surround backs. 5.1 doesn't use SB. The more confusing thing is getting through the audio options to specify use of the SB in 7.1 (it defaults to OFF!)



So, if I have a DVD with 5.1 and the set up is 7.1 and SB is powered with amp assignment, where does the rear channel audio come from?


----------



## md1953




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfarrell90* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to push on this, but does anyone have any thoughts? Can someone with a Denon DVD player that has Denon Link 3 (e.g., the 2930 or 3930) please let me know what you see/hear when playing SACDs?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I am having a tough time getting everything to play nice together. I am new to both the Denon 3808 and 3930 having moved from Pioneer Elite. The Pioneer menu system was much more intuitive. I have been able to play a DVD-Audio with multichannel output using the Denon Link, but cannot get an SACD to play in multichannel. I figure I must have some input not set up correctly. I think it might be in the DVD player, but I cannot for the life of me get the 3930 set up menu on the screen. I had it a few days ago.......very frustrating not knowing if it's a problem with the unit or with the idiot operating the unit.


Getting to your question, I only see the L and R SACD inputs on the 3808, not the multichannel I see for DVD-Audio.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, if I have a DVD with 5.1 and the set up is 7.1 and SB is powered with amp assignment, where does the rear channel audio come from?



You have to go to audio options / surround parameters (or somethign like that) and set to PLIIx or matrix... whatever you want the rear 2 channels to derive / interpret the sound from.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, if I have a DVD with 5.1 and the set up is 7.1 and SB is powered with amp assignment, where does the rear channel audio come from?



It comes from a matrix of the surround channels. An algorithm that creates an additional 2 channels from the 5 that are there. A VERY basic concept of it would be that any sounds that are shared between the front left and rear left channel (in the source) would be played by the surround left speaker while anything unique to the rear left channel would be played but the rear left speaker or the surround left channel would be some sort of blend between the front left and rear left channels. The algorithms are much more complicated than that and something that is very proprietary to each company. Dolby Pro-Logic II has its own version which would be proprietary to them but the same on every receiver that has Pro-Logic II. Some of them are better than others; for example I think Logic7 that's on the Lexicon stuff and has trickled down to the Harman Kardon stuff is superb at creating a 7.1 system.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *md1953* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a tough time getting everything to play nice together. I am new to both the Denon 3808 and 3930 having moved from Pioneer Elite. The Pioneer menu system was much more intuitive. I have been able to play a DVD-Audio with multichannel output using the Denon Link, but cannot get an SACD to play in multichannel. I figure I must have some input not set up correctly. I think it might be in the DVD player, but I cannot for the life of me get the 3930 set up menu on the screen. I had it a few days ago.......very frustrating not knowing if it's a problem with the unit or with the idiot operating the unit.
> 
> 
> Getting to your question, I only see the L and R SACD inputs on the 3808, not the multichannel I see for DVD-Audio.



Some players won't go into setup if you have anything in the tray (whether playing or nto).


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vcor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With lots of comparisons between the Onkyo 875/905 and Denon 3808/4308 (and not all the specs fully understood), I made a comparison chart of the important items. It's still a bit of comparing apples to oranges as each have some really nice features unique to each one.
> Comparison of Onkyo 875 and Denon 3808
> Comparison of Onkyo 905 and Denon 4308



How important are the updated DAC's of the Onkyo vs. the older Denon units?


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, this was exactly what I found. I was very disappointed and 99% of the way to returning it and then it spontaneously broke (infant mortality). I just checked out a Marantz hoping that it would pass lows to the fronts but it's cut-off is 60Hz.
> 
> 
> What is it with these modern AVRs that claim 20Hz-20kHz frequency response and then utterly fail to do that with the main speakers. It's as if they were all designed by twelve-year-olds who've never worked with real stereo equipment. I really don't think that it should be necessary to spend $12k on a whole series of separates and struggle to integrate them into some kind of coherent A/V system.
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for something "perfect" -- just something descent. If the Denon had passed low signals I probably would have kept it even with the awkward UI, terrible remote, bad automatic speaker setup and truly silly audio processing modes like "Stadium," etc. (By the way, I want to find all the geely twits who add idiodic processing modes like that to receivers and kill them all; thereby moving human evolution forward 100K years in one fell swoop. Who in their right minds think that these "cutsy" modes are useful?)
> 
> 
> Casey



More on the front lows. I did a couple of hours of listening today, large front still has more lows. saying you don't have a sub will feed more bass to the front speakers. But when you say you have a sub (even if you don't) the lows seem to want to go towards the sub.


I have triple checked my crossover freqs, front set to lowest 40hz.


----------



## FreddyW

Question- if you have a native 720p display, is it possible for the 3808 or 4308 to have the ouput to set 720p, feed it a 1080p signal, and have it downconvert to 720p?


ie- will it scale to 720p from a SD cable source, SD-DVD, etc?


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question- if you have a native 720p display, is it possible for the 3808 or 4308 to have the ouput to set 720p, feed it a 1080p signal, and have it downconvert to 720p?
> 
> 
> ie- will it scale to 720p from a SD cable source, SD-DVD, etc?


 Check this post for an image from the manual that discusses scaling. You cannot convert 1080i to 720p, but it doesn't say that it won't convert 1080p to 720p, so I assume that is possible.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question- if you have a native 720p display, is it possible for the 3808 or 4308 to have the ouput to set 720p, feed it a 1080p signal, and have it downconvert to 720p?
> 
> 
> ie- will it scale to 720p from a SD cable source, SD-DVD, etc?



It will not do anything with a 1080p signal but pass it on through.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *md1953* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a tough time getting everything to play nice together. I am new to both the Denon 3808 and 3930 having moved from Pioneer Elite. The Pioneer menu system was much more intuitive. I have been able to play a DVD-Audio with multichannel output using the Denon Link, but cannot get an SACD to play in multichannel. I figure I must have some input not set up correctly. I think it might be in the DVD player, but I cannot for the life of me get the 3930 set up menu on the screen. I had it a few days ago.......very frustrating not knowing if it's a problem with the unit or with the idiot operating the unit.
> 
> 
> Getting to your question, I only see the L and R SACD inputs on the 3808, not the multichannel I see for DVD-Audio.



I have the 4308ci and a 2930ci. I was listening to some multi-channel SACD last night but, I didn't look at the screen on teh receiver. It was sending out music to all 5.1 speakers. I know it said "Denon Link" but, I will have to look tonight to see what else is displayed.


Edit: I have been lucky and haven't had any issues viewing the 2930's setup menu. One point of advice though... you will need to eject any disk you have in the player to access certain parts of the setup menu. You could always just run the HDMI straight to the TV from the player to access the setup menu and fix it and never need it again.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will not do anything with a 1080p signal but pass it on through.



And that's why I shouldn't go around assuming things...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How important are the updated DAC's of the Onkyo vs. the older Denon units?



It depends on who you ask. Some like to say it is the most important thing to audio quality. Others will say it is just one part of the audio quality chain of components.


Personally, from all of the research I have done, I would be amazed if anyone doing an A-B comparison could actually tell the difference if everything is equal other than the DACs. (I am talking about the BB ones in the Denon vs. Onkyo)


Would I like for the Denon to have used the latest DACs? Sure! But, in the end I really don't think it makes any difference.


If there are people that could tell the difference and demanded such quality then I assure you that they have deticated players of higher quality doing all the work anyway.


----------



## corego

Okay I've had my 3808 for a little over a week now. Figured I should give my review. First my speakers. I've got 4 Boston VR3's, a VRC, and a XB6 sub, the TV is a Samsung HL-T5689S. The set up isn't perfect but not that bad either.


Anyway, set up was a breeze, I did the factory reset once since I really messed things up. But when I took the time after calming down the set up was simple and easy, the auto setup did a pretty good job, only thing that needed to be adjusted was the sub (I had to lower the volume). The GUI could be faster, and it's mildly annoying that it doesn't overlay on the 1080p HDMI but I can understand the technical reasons for that. I also found the problems with HDCP to be annoying but switching from an ATI to nVidia card on my OCUR MCE worked fine.


So far I've watched a handful of DVD's and TV through the Media Center all in HD.


War of the Worlds, the alien call sounds totally awesome.


Hero (DTS), wow, just wow, this movie absolutely makes me love my speaker and receiver combo. The initial scene where the horses are running and the whips are cracking and such is not painful at all like it was before with my old set up. There are a couple places where I almost think I could go without a sub simply because of the VR3's, like when the arrows hit or a body shot comes, the sound just reverbs in a effective way.


For music I sampled a lot of content. One thing I've learned is that I really wish I would've never used anything below 320K MP3. Even 192K content doesn't sound that great. I honestly can't tell that much of a difference with the restorer on any of the settings even HQ. Maybe it really only works well on 128K content or something. Regardless if you've got a decent set up do yourself a favor and just use 320K MP3 or similar WMA, or if you can, FLAC.


Anyway, Steely Dan, Aja, and Katy Lied both sound awesome. John Lee Hooker's Healer sounded great as well, especially Rocking Chair, where I really felt the stereo sound stage was actually all around me. The 9th sounded really nice, though I wish I could find a recording with a little more ummph. Pearl Jam at the Gorge sounded almost as good as it did live.


Overall I'm extremely pleased, and definitely glad I didn't buy the 4308. I've not had a chance to really test the network playback mind you. But the unit itself seems well built, doesn't over heat, and I can't really find any specific issues with it so far.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Nice review. But now the question that hasn't been answered, how does the 3808 deal with 4x3 material?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It will not do anything with a 1080p signal but pass it on through.



Ah, so, for example, if I had a Bluray/HDDVD player, then output to 1080p isn't goign to do anything.


I guess that's a moot point anyway, since I guess I could just set the player to output 720p? DOn't have one yet, thus the question


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice review. But now the question that hasn't been answered, how does the 3808 deal with 4x3 material?



That I don't know. Media Center handles that for me on both DVD and TV content. So I guess I'd need to try out a 4:3 game or something.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ken and others.
> 
> 
> Spoke with the techs at Denon today.
> 
> They say to *set the front speakers to small not large*, only use large if you have a powered speaker? OK if they say so.




So, according to this I need to set my fronts and surrounds that have 15" woofers to small.







They are rated to 25Hz!


I do have an M&K MX-90 powered subwoofer with dual 12" ers.


Some info. here on this:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=891200


----------



## dpickens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 4308ci and a 2930ci. I was listening to some multi-channel SACD last night but, I didn't look at the screen on teh receiver. It was sending out music to all 5.1 speakers. I know it said "Denon Link" but, I will have to look tonight to see what else is displayed.
> 
> 
> Edit: I have been lucky and haven't had any issues viewing the 2930's setup menu. One point of advice though... you will need to eject any disk you have in the player to access certain parts of the setup menu. You could always just run the HDMI straight to the TV from the player to access the setup menu and fix it and never need it again.



Yep...I had to eject the disc in my 3930 before it would let me enable Denon Link for whatever reason. I get the full 5.1 channels using the 3930 hooked via Denon Link to my 3808. It shows "Denon Link: Multi Channel In" on my receiver when playing SACD's.


----------



## md1953




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 4308ci and a 2930ci. I was listening to some multi-channel SACD last night but, I didn't look at the screen on teh receiver. It was sending out music to all 5.1 speakers. I know it said "Denon Link" but, I will have to look tonight to see what else is displayed.
> 
> 
> Edit: I have been lucky and haven't had any issues viewing the 2930's setup menu. One point of advice though... you will need to eject any disk you have in the player to access certain parts of the setup menu. You could always just run the HDMI straight to the TV from the player to access the setup menu and fix it and never need it again.



There wasn't a disk in the unit, so I tried a direct hook-up with the display....still no input signal







Then I messed with the video outputs via the remote and VOILA on screen menu. I then set up the audio for Denon Link 3 and all works well so far. I won't bother you again until I hit the next roadblock which I know is just around the corner.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, according to this I need to set my fronts and surrounds that have 15" woofers to small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are rated to 25Hz!
> 
> 
> I do have an M&K MX-90 powered subwoofer with dual 12" ers.
> 
> 
> Some info. here on this:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=891200




My front still sound better on large, tell it no sub and they are even better.

To bad we can't fool it so the other speakers can augment the bass in phase.

That was my goal....


----------



## PMA

Finished getting my 3808 set up today but am still not understanding the speaker set up options. I have Front L/R, Center and Subwoofer sounding fine. My second pair of L/R speakers were initially connected to Surround A and my rear channel L/R were connected to Surround Back. I had to assign an amp to the Surround Back to then have them appear in the set up menu. Then the audio option only allows Dolby Pro Logic II to be sent to the rear. I don't understand this. When I began watching a Blu Ray movie (300), I could barely get any rear channel information. The 3808 assumes (I think) that the set up is for 7.1 audio but since the movie is actually only 5.1, I think rear channel information is still going to Surround A. The display on the 3808 said Dolby Digital + Dolby Pro Logic.


I then tried the X-Men Last Stand which is DTS 6.1 and again, barely heard any rear channel audio. The display on the 3808 said DTS 6.1 discrete.


In the manual, if using only 5.1 for your set up, the rear channel is supposed to be connected to Surround A. Not sure why Denon would do this vs. just sending the rear channel to Surround Back given it is marked for this.


Am I missing something on this? I am going to try putting my rear channel speakers in Surround A and my other L/R speakers in Surround B to see how that sounds/works.


Would appreciate some help from others who likely know more than I.


Thanks,

Paul


----------



## jerryray

Regarding losing audio in 5 channel mode


Spoke to Denon techs again today


He suggested going optical from direct TV box to 3808 for the sound fix.

He doesn't seem to have a solution for the bass/front speaker issue.


I used my optical cable from the TV and will see if that fixes the loss of sound in 5 CH mode.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finished getting my 3808 set up today but am still not understanding the speaker set up options. I have Front L/R, Center and Subwoofer sounding fine. My second pair of L/R speakers were initially connected to Surround A and my rear channel L/R were connected to Surround Back. I had to assign an amp to the Surround Back to then have them appear in the set up menu. Then the audio option only allows Dolby Pro Logic II to be sent to the rear. I don't understand this. When I began watching a Blu Ray movie (300), I could barely get any rear channel information. The 3808 assumes (I think) that the set up is for 7.1 audio but since the movie is actually only 5.1, I think rear channel information is still going to Surround A. The display on the 3808 said Dolby Digital + Dolby Pro Logic.
> 
> 
> I then tried the X-Men Last Stand which is DTS 6.1 and again, barely heard any rear channel audio. The display on the 3808 said DTS 6.1 discrete.
> 
> 
> In the manual, if using only 5.1 for your set up, the rear channel is supposed to be connected to Surround A. Not sure why Denon would do this vs. just sending the rear channel to Surround Back given it is marked for this.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something on this? I am going to try putting my rear channel speakers in Surround A and my other L/R speakers in Surround B to see how that sounds/works.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate some help from others who likely know more than I.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Surround A is for your 5.1 rears. Surround back is for 7.1 only if you amp assign to surround, or for the second zone if you do not, from what I've read. Mind you, I won't set mine up until tomorrow, though...


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surround A is for your 5.1 rears. Surround back is for 7.1 only if you amp assign to surround, or for the second zone if you do not, from what I've read. Mind you, I won't set mine up until tomorrow, though...



Changed my rear channels to Surround A and all seems back to normal. I put the extra L/R speakers in Surround B. I am still not completely sure what is being output from Surround B. I think it is the same as Front L/R. Still open to input from anyone who knows.


Thanks,

Paul


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Finished getting my 3808 set up today but am still not understanding the speaker set up options. I have Front L/R, Center and Subwoofer sounding fine. My second pair of L/R speakers were initially connected to Surround A and my rear channel L/R were connected to Surround Back. I had to assign an amp to the Surround Back to then have them appear in the set up menu. Then the audio option only allows Dolby Pro Logic II to be sent to the rear. I don't understand this. When I began watching a Blu Ray movie (300), I could barely get any rear channel information. The 3808 assumes (I think) that the set up is for 7.1 audio but since the movie is actually only 5.1, I think rear channel information is still going to Surround A. The display on the 3808 said Dolby Digital + Dolby Pro Logic.
> 
> 
> I then tried the X-Men Last Stand which is DTS 6.1 and again, barely heard any rear channel audio. The display on the 3808 said DTS 6.1 discrete.
> 
> 
> In the manual, if using only 5.1 for your set up, the rear channel is supposed to be connected to Surround A. Not sure why Denon would do this vs. just sending the rear channel to Surround Back given it is marked for this.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something on this? I am going to try putting my rear channel speakers in Surround A and my other L/R speakers in Surround B to see how that sounds/works.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate some help from others who likely know more than I.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



The problem is that the surround back "sound field" isn't activated until you go to the audio options and select the type of interpretation you want for the SB's. Otherwise you just get 5.1. Page 41 and 42 of the manual should make it clear as mud. You have to set surround parameters.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The problem is that the surround back "sound field" isn't activated until you go to the audio options and select the type of interpretation you want for the SB's. Otherwise you just get 5.1. Page 41 and 42 of the manual should make it clear as mud. You have to set surround parameters.



BTW, your original setup of surround A and Surround back were the proper connections for the sournding 4 speakers.


----------



## dimes007

Can I set the number of speakers I want on or off based on the specific surrond mode?


Additionally are there discrete IR codes for Dolby PLIIx Music and Dolby PLIIx Movie? On the last denon I played with there was Dolby PLIIX Music/Movie toggle and a neo6 (or something) music/movies toggle.


Leaning heavily towards the 3808ci vs 875 due to more flexible 12V triggers, additional inputs, overlay menu (not sure if this is exclusive to Denon but I dig it), net/usb and network upgradable firmware (big one imo).


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcarys* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Casey, either you've got a software setting that's interupting the bass to your front speakers or you have a malfunctioning unit. No matter what you may think of Denon, they wouldn't let a design out of the lab that doesn't pass bass to the front speakers. That would be caught by the lowliest of interns on the first day of testing.



I did have to return mine because it actually shut itself down and refused to power back up -- some kind of power system problem no doubt.


On the low frequency problem to the fronty left/right speakers: I have a theory. I think that there's just a bug in the bass management software. I did select "large" for my front left/right speakers and I turned all other speakers (including subwoofer) off since that's all I currently have. I think that they just missed this configuration since it's fairly unusual (I'm mainly a stereo person and only marginally a movie person and my main speakers go down to 29Hz). In any case, I think that setting the speaker to "large" is supposed to allow the complete frequency range through and this is probably just a bug that can be fixed with a firmware upgrade. I'd love to hear from someone at Denon who can confirm the problem.


Casey


----------



## leedom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's good news. Leedom, have you had a chance to see if bass is being sent after making that adjustment? [[Setting speakers to small and setting the crossover point to 40Hz.]]



No, my 3808ci suffered infant mortality and died. And even if that did work for some, it wouldn't work for me since my speakers go down to 29Hz.


I'm on the hunt for another solution now. Perhaps the Onkyo 905(or its higher-end big brother the Integra DTR-8.8), the Cambridge Audio Azur 640R, the Rotel 1057, the Arcam 350R, etc. The Cambridge Audio 640R is currently looking good except for the lack of audio on HDMI but I can pass that via separate cables.


Casey


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leedom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did have to return mine because it actually shut itself down and refused to power back up -- some kind of power system problem no doubt.
> 
> 
> On the low frequency problem to the fronty left/right speakers: I have a theory. I think that there's just a bug in the bass management software. I did select "large" for my front left/right speakers and I turned all other speakers (including subwoofer) off since that's all I currently have. I think that they just missed this configuration since it's fairly unusual (I'm mainly a stereo person and only marginally a movie person and my main speakers go down to 29Hz). In any case, I think that setting the speaker to "large" is supposed to allow the complete frequency range through and this is probably just a bug that can be fixed with a firmware upgrade. I'd love to hear from someone at Denon who can confirm the problem.
> 
> 
> Casey



After speaking with Denon the last few days, I don't think they view this as a problem since they expect you to use a sub.

I also had to do a reset because the audessy had my front speakers notched at 80hz by 10 db.


All I can say is start calling Denon. the more people that call the better chance that could do something about this.


----------



## prose111

What is the best frequency higher or lower because my speakers Kef KHT 3005 speakers say they are 70Hz- 55kHz not sure what to set the frequency at? Thanks.


----------



## ryaneverett

Excuse my lack of reading comprehension, but what was the verdict on setting video conversion/scaling on a _per input_ basis?


----------



## prose111

Something I just noticed, I have my living room tv connect to the Denon using HDMI monitor out and then I have my bed room lcd hooked up component monitor out. How come in my bed room it stretches the none HD channels but it doesn't do it with the HDMI monitor out and how can I make it not stretch the images in component out? Thanks.


----------



## rizzxx7

It works great


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneverett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excuse my lack of reading comprehension, but what was the verdict on setting video conversion/scaling on a _per input_ basis?



Ok Ryan, lets make this clear with some illustrations from the manual.


The first picture is the unversal setting for all inputs, which selects the i/p type of conversion/scaling; the second setting is for the resolution output needed. Again, this is universal for all inputs.


The second picture is Video Convert, which essentially allows you to specify whether or not you want a specific input to be converted from analog to HDMI.(Since it says convert, I am understanding that HDMI>HDMI is not included here).


So, you can specify all inputs to be converted to HDMI via A to H, H to H and then select the resolution. HDMI 1080p signals will be passed thru.


Got that?


----------



## ryaneverett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok Ryan, lets make this clear with some illustrations from the manual.
> 
> 
> The first picture is the unversal setting for all inputs, which selects the i/p type of conversion/scaling; the second setting is for the resolution output needed. Again, this is universal for all inputs.
> 
> 
> The second picture is Video Convert, which essentially allows you to specify whether or not you want a specific input to be converted from analog to HDMI.(Since it says convert, I am understanding that HDMI>HDMI is not included here).
> 
> 
> So, you can specify all inputs to be converted to HDMI via A to H, H to H and then select the resolution. HDMI 1080p signals will be passed thru.
> 
> 
> Got that?




Yeah, thanks for the quick response. I missed that second picture you just posted when skimming through the thread.


----------



## prose111

So if I have a 1080p LCD do I want to use scaling at all?


----------



## ryaneverett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So if I have a 1080p LCD do I want to use scaling at all?



The idea is to use the best scaler in you data path. If it's the Denon, use that. If it's your DVD player or your TV, use the best one. I believe that 1080 LCD TV's can only display 1080p, so unless you are getting your video from a PS3 or BluRay, you will need a scaler somewhere in the path.


----------



## tokerblue

LOL. I think this is the only question that hasn't been answered yet... Any confirmation on how the 3808 handles 480i/p 4:3 material? Pillarbox, stretch, etc.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL. I think this is the only question that hasn't been answered yet... Any confirmation on how the 3808 handles 480i/p 4:3 material? Pillarbox, stretch, etc.



I'd like to know the answer too ...


----------



## zkyoo

Has anyone gotten a 3808 from local dealers in the east coast? I preordered mine from J&R manhattan store, but they don't have any shipping date yet. Just wanted to see whether it's J&R's problem or more widespread.


----------



## illdefined




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the answer too ...



as would i. over HDMI


----------



## Jay_Davis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a 3808 from local dealers in the east coast? I preordered mine from J&R manhattan store, but they don't have any shipping date yet. Just wanted to see whether it's J&R's problem or more widespread.



I know someone who bought one the other day, in-store at a 6th Ave here in NJ.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL. I think this is the only question that hasn't been answered yet... Any confirmation on how the 3808 handles 480i/p 4:3 material? Pillarbox, stretch, etc.



I believe they've mentioned (a couple times) that there is a setting in the menu to do either pillarbox or stretch.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a 3808 from local dealers in the east coast? I preordered mine from J&R manhattan store, but they don't have any shipping date yet. Just wanted to see whether it's J&R's problem or more widespread.



I originally ordered with J&R and got the really good pre-order price. When they could not give me a shipping date after the reciever had been on the market for over a week, I called ListenUp. They matched the J&R price and offered free shipping as well. I ordered it and cancelled the order with J&R. 3 days later I got the 3808 in the mail. ListenUp rocks!!!


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten a 3808 from local dealers in the east coast? I preordered mine from J&R manhattan store, but they don't have any shipping date yet. Just wanted to see whether it's J&R's problem or more widespread.



I got mine a week ago in New Jersey


----------



## ryaneverett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe they've mentioned (a couple times) that there is a setting in the menu to do either pillarbox or stretch.




That's the setting, what's the reality?


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneverett* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the setting, what's the reality?



I don't have one yet so I can't comment from first hand experience but I believe the people that made the comments did have theirs and were saying it does work as advertised.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I originally ordered with J&R and got the really good pre-order price. When they could not give me a shipping date after the reciever had been on the market for over a week, I called ListenUp. They matched the J&R price and offered free shipping as well. I ordered it and cancelled the order with J&R. 3 days later I got the 3808 in the mail. ListenUp rocks!!!




I tried ListenUp and they would NOT match J&R for me? Said J&R was not authorized seller of the CI models, etc, etc......so, I ordered from J&R, as Denon verified J&R is in fact an authorized dealer for the CI models! So, I ordered from J&R and will wait until it shows.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

I've just been reading the manual--I won't be getting my 3808 until October--and had a question for you owners out there.


Under speaker configuration there's the option to pick 5.1, 7.1 or 7.1(B). What's the difference between 7.1 and 7.1(B)?


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, your original setup of surround A and Surround back were the proper connections for the sournding 4 speakers.



One more clarification needed. I am getting rear channel audio fine after connecting my back speakers to Surround A. I have a second set of speakers connected to Surround B. In the Speaker set up, there is a pull down that says "Surround Speaker". When going there, it gives you the option of assigning Dolby/DTS Cinema (among other categories) to A or B, or A+B. If I do A+B, what is output from B?


I can't tell from the manual what is routed there if Dolby/DTS Cinema is selected.


Thanks again to those who may know.


Paul


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've just been reading the manual--I won't be getting my 3808 until October--and had a question for you owners out there.
> 
> 
> Under speaker configuration there's the option to pick 5.1, 7.1 or 7.1(B). What's the difference between 7.1 and 7.1(B)?



From Page 9 of the manual, you will see 7.1 A+B, 7.1

So, 7.1(B) most likely refers to the 7.1 (A+B).


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

That's what I thought, but the manual is severely lacking in definitions. I wish it had a glossary.


Thanks!


----------



## dmcdayton

Can anyone tell me if 3808 will apply post processing to hirez audio? (96 versus 48). Also, can anyone compare the amp section in the new versus old unit? Is it about the same, better?


I've got a fairly large room (19x23), wondering if I need more amp. I'm wavering between Marantz SR7001 and adding an amp later, or just getting the 3808.


I don't really need the networking features and all the other geegaws but little voice is nagging me "get 1.3". I've given up worrying about deinterlacing/scaling, my Infocus PJ does good job now.


Thanks

David


----------



## rizzxx7

I had the 4306 from last year and my 3808 plays just as loud and my room is bigger than yours.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LOL. I think this is the only question that hasn't been answered yet... Any confirmation on how the 3808 handles 480i/p 4:3 material? Pillarbox, stretch, etc.



480i/p output? If so, you may select Full or Normal.... see picture below.

I would think if you have 480i/p scaled to 1080p then you are going to get FULL.


----------



## bykes

I do not see the 3808CI listed on JandRs site. Can some one pm me what they are asking? Thats if its less that msrp of course. Thank you.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bykes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not see the 3808CI listed on JandRs site. Can some one pm me what they are asking? Thats if its less that msrp of course. Thank you.



You need to call them to get an up to date price.


Edit: Even if it is up on their site they would have to display it as MSRP as they cannot advertise anything lower than MSRP.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bykes* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I do not see the 3808CI listed on JandRs site. Can some one pm me what they are asking? Thats if its less that msrp of course. Thank you.



If you call around, it's easy to get 1399, 1299 is also doable with a little bit of effort. If you can negotiate, you can get down to 1249, matching a non-authorized dealer if the authorized dealer really wants to make a sale, maybe as part of a package with speakers or other components, etc.


Here's the list of authorized online dealers:

http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp 


Now, work that phone


----------



## bykes

Thanks guys. Bwclark pm'ed me the price he got from JandR, which didn't sting as much as the msrp. I'm probably gonna buy closer to October so I can set aside some more $$.







This should be a nice upgrade since Ill be coming from a $200 Sony receiver.


----------



## md1953

The manual is deadly silent on the type of cable the 12v trigger takes, any links as to type and where it may be purchased. I can't get my Parasound amp to trigger with the sensitivity at max unless I turn up the volume up to ~-15 dB.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *md1953* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The manual is deadly silent on the type of cable the 12v trigger takes, any links as to type and where it may be purchased. I can't get my Parasound amp to trigger with the sensitivity at max unless I turn up the volume up to ~-15 dB.




in past denon models I've just used some from a Cat5 cable and it worked just fine.


----------



## lion46

Just got my 3808 today. Incredible! Took me a while to figure things out, but I do have a couple of questions, with maybe more to follow:


1. If I change Channel Levels after auto setup (Audyssey), how do I restore the original settings?


2. I have my TV audio out using both optical (free air) and analog (for the non digital) channels. I got the optical working, but can't get the analog going. I'm doing everything right, but no luck.


Thanks in advance. BTW, no lip sync issues like those I had with the Onkyo 805 I returned. Nice!


----------



## gte747e

I just ordered a 3808CI today. I will have it delivered in a couple of days with the rest of my gear. Do you guys recommend banana plugs, bare wire, or what?


Thanks.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do you guys recommend banana plugs, bare wire, or what?



I don't think it matters as long as you make sure you have a solid connection. If you have easy access to the back of the receiver, then save the money and do bare wire, just make sure there are no wild strands that could cause a short. I had to do banana plugs because there was no way I could get in the back of my stand and I was not comfortable pulling the wires out and pushing the entire pile back in. This way with banana plugs I can reach behind the receiver and (blindly) make sure at least they are secure (they may not be in the right place though







).


----------



## tokerblue

I went with banana plugs simply because of my 2.5 year old daughter. Kids seem to go everywhere you don't want them to and she has pulled the wire out a few times... which is much better than a speaker falling down and being damaged, or my daughter being damaged.


----------



## erikk

Personally I think banana plugs are definitely worth the extra cost/effort just in terms of ease of setup over the long run. I mean just get something like this and be done with it:

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...umber=091-1165 


After one time disconnecting and reconnecting bare wire you'll wish you'd got them.


----------



## rizzxx7

yeah, the banana plugs are definitely worth the money


----------



## bases1616

I just started hooking up my 3808 today and I can not figure out how to get my 6.1 surround sound to work. I can get the 5.1 with no problem, but when I hook up the sixth speaker either to Surround B(R or L) or the Amp assign connections I can not get it to work. Any ideas? The manual is no help. Trying not to call Denon if I do not have to.


----------



## rizzxx7

what DSP are you using?


----------



## gte747e

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll go with banana plugs. I also found them at monoprice and since I have to get some cables, I'll probably get them there.


Are banana plugs good for my outdoor speakers (on a covered screen porch)?


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah, the banana plugs are definitely worth the money



Monster quick lock banana's are actually really nice to setup and they make a good connection easily.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just started hooking up my 3808 today and I can not figure out how to get my 6.1 surround sound to work. I can get the 5.1 with no problem, but when I hook up the sixth speaker either to Surround B(R or L) or the Amp assign connections I can not get it to work. Any ideas? The manual is no help. Trying not to call Denon if I do not have to.



Have you turned on the rear surround parameters? See page 41 or 42 to explain. It is an audio option where you pick the rear sound interpretation mode... there are 3 or 4. Matrix, PLiix cinema and musci and maybe one other.


You hook it to the surround back i think and assign the amps to it and then do a 6.1 setup.


----------



## dpickens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> in past denon models I've just used some from a Cat5 cable and it worked just fine.



The CAT5 cable (Denon Link 3) is for hooking up a Denon DVD player to the receiver for SACD audio w/o needing 6 cables. You just need a $4 mono 1/8" audio cable. Radio Shack calls it "6-Ft. Shielded Cable, 1/8" Plug to 1/8" Plug". I have this cable hooking my 3808 to a NAD power amp via 12v trigger and it works like a champ.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpickens* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The CAT5 cable (Denon Link 3) is for hooking up a Denon DVD player to the receiver for SACD audio w/o needing 6 cables. You just need a $4 mono 1/8" audio cable. Radio Shack calls it "6-Ft. Shielded Cable, 1/8" Plug to 1/8" Plug". I have this cable hooking my 3808 to a NAD power amp via 12v trigger and it works like a champ.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...entPage=search



FYI I meant strands from within a cat5 cable. As in cut off the outer plastic cover and use the wires within. Not saying it's what you "should" use but it's worked for me in the past. And for me at least it's cheaper than $4 since i have a ton of unused ethernet cables laying around (or one with broken connectors, or a half a spool, or whatever).


----------



## yelloiroc

Has anyone tested out any Master Audio tracks on this unit yet? Its the new feature i am most eager for.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yelloiroc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone tested out any Master Audio tracks on this unit yet? Its the new feature i am most eager for.



It is currently impossible to test DTS-MA. There isn't a single HD player on the market that will send DTS-MA to the receiver via bitstream for it to decode it. The upcoming Denon Blu-Ray player might be the first that will be able to do this. I am sure there will be others.


----------



## md1953

Erik,


The 12v trigger connection on the Denon mates with a male plug which the manual fails to identify. The Parasound amp came with a cable, but of course it's a different size plug.


Thanks dpickens, I'll try the radioshack cable and splice the Parasound cable to it.


----------



## chicagofan

I just got the 3808 from ABT (good price by the way). I have an original Xbox 360 (no HDMI output) so I am attempting to output 1080p via component video to the 3808 and then output it to my projector via HDMI. It looks like this will not work at all, and reading the instructions seems to verify this. I've tried to downcovert the signal to 1080i or 720p and doesnt seem to work either. Can this actually be possible or I am I doing something wrong? Do I have to buy a whole new Xbox to be able to play games in 1080p? Is this just a Denon problem or an issue with Onkyos as well? Seems like an absurd issue to be having....


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chicagofan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the 3808 from ABT (good price by the way). I have an original Xbox 360 (no HDMI output) so I am attempting to output 1080p via component video to the 3808 and then output it to my projector via HDMI. It looks like this will not work at all, and reading the instructions seems to verify this. I've tried to downcovert the signal to 1080i or 720p and doesnt seem to work either. Can this actually be possible or I am I doing something wrong? Do I have to buy a whole new Xbox to be able to play games in 1080p? Is this just a Denon problem or an issue with Onkyos as well? Seems like an absurd issue to be having....



Xbox360 does not output 1080p over component.


----------



## chicagofan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Xbox360 does not output 1080p over component.



Actually it does with a software update that Microsoft put out in May I believe. When I connect it directly to the projector via component, the signal is 1080p. The 360 wont output an HD-DVD 1080p signal via component, but it will output a gaming signal in 1080p via component. I have actually verified this with both my projector and a new 52" LCD TV.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chicagofan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually it does with a software update that Microsoft put out in May I believe. When I connect it directly to the projector via component, the signal is 1080p. The 360 wont output an HD-DVD 1080p signal via component, but it will output a gaming signal in 1080p via component. I have actually verified this with both my projector and a new 52" LCD TV.



That's the first I've heard that. Where did Microsoft publish that? You sure your projector and TV aren't converting?


----------



## chicagofan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's the first I've heard that. Where did Microsoft publish that? You sure your projector and TV aren't converting?


 http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/xbox360/hdtv.htm 


This is going to be pretty annoying if I can't find a solution for this issue. Don't know if I should be mad at Denon or Microsoft for not including an HDMI output orignially


----------



## lion46

Updating my previous question: I figured out the Restore option.


My second question is still unanswered: I am running optical out from TV for digital free air channels and trying to also run analog out for analogs. Can't get analog to work even with the TV speakers set to "off". Any solution?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chicagofan* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/xbox360/hdtv.htm
> 
> 
> This is going to be pretty annoying if I can't find a solution for this issue. Don't know if I should be mad at Denon or Microsoft for not including an HDMI output orignially



Odd. I knew they supported it over the VGA, but that blurb you linked is deliberately vague. It says "supports" HD resolution, which as we know can mean different things.


I'm really surprised I hadn't heard that the 360 can now output in 1080p. You'd think Microsoft would advertise that fact, as Sony sure as heck does.


Furthermore, I didn't know that display devices with HDCP could accept a 1080p signal via component without the traditional "handshake" from the HDMI connection, whether the Xbox is sending the signal over component or not..


----------



## gte747e

To view my laptop (Dell Inspiron 6000) with sound, what is the best way to hook it up to my system (Sony KDS-60A3000 or Denon 3808CI) and which cables do I need? I am not sure if I should hook it to the TV directly or the receiver.


Thanks!


----------



## prose111

What is the best frequency higher or lower because my speakers Kef KHT 3005 speakers say they are 70Hz- 55kHz not sure what to set the frequency at? Thanks.


----------



## SAINTWS6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Something I just noticed, I have my living room tv connect to the Denon using HDMI monitor out and then I have my bed room lcd hooked up component monitor out. How come in my bed room it stretches the none HD channels but it doesn't do it with the HDMI monitor out and how can I make it not stretch the images in component out? Thanks.




I just found the same issue last night on my DLP. HDMI does not stretch a non-HD signal for me. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## zkyoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried ListenUp and they would NOT match J&R for me? Said J&R was not authorized seller of the CI models, etc, etc......so, I ordered from J&R, as Denon verified J&R is in fact an authorized dealer for the CI models! So, I ordered from J&R and will wait until it shows.



J&R manhattan store updated me that they still don't have a shipping date for 3808. I checked with ListenUp but they reiterated J&R is not authorized to sell Denon "online". Anyway, they said they have only a few units left so couldn't match J&R price. It looks like I'll wait until it shows too.


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just started hooking up my 3808 today and I can not figure out how to get my 6.1 surround sound to work. I can get the 5.1 with no problem, but when I hook up the sixth speaker either to Surround B(R or L) or the Amp assign connections I can not get it to work. Any ideas? The manual is no help. Trying not to call Denon if I do not have to.



I had a similar problem initially. I had assumed that if the content was Dolby Digital 5.1 that the Surround Back should be used and that any 6.1 or 7.1 content would route the rear channel audio to Surround Back. With help from this thread, I later determined that I needed to use Surround A for the rear channels and I am still not clear on what, if anything, is being output to Surround B or Surround Back if content is 5.1. I have a set of speakers connected to Surround B and when watching a 5.1 movie, it sounds like it is mirroring Front L/R.


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem initially. I had assumed that if the content was Dolby Digital 5.1 that the Surround Back should be used and that any 6.1 or 7.1 content would route the rear channel audio to Surround Back. With help from this thread, I later determined that I needed to use Surround A for the rear channels and I am still not clear on what, if anything, is being output to Surround B or Surround Back if content is 5.1. I have a set of speakers connected to Surround B and when watching a 5.1 movie, it sounds like it is mirroring Front L/R.



I'm actually on hold with Denon customer support right now about this very issue - I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I checked with ListenUp but they reiterated J&R is not authorized to sell Denon "online".



Next time ListenUp gives you this crap, point them to this link:

http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp


----------



## yelloiroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is currently impossible to test DTS-MA. There isn't a single HD player on the market that will send DTS-MA to the receiver via bitstream for it to decode it. The upcoming Denon Blu-Ray player might be the first that will be able to do this. I am sure there will be others.



Does this hold true for Blu-Ray players aswell?


----------



## dpickens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI I meant strands from within a cat5 cable. As in cut off the outer plastic cover and use the wires within. Not saying it's what you "should" use but it's worked for me in the past. And for me at least it's cheaper than $4 since i have a ton of unused ethernet cables laying around (or one with broken connectors, or a half a spool, or whatever).



Gotcha...my bad. I would never have thought to even try something like that. Sounds like a pain but if you're good with that stuff then free is always good!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Next time ListenUp gives you this crap, point them to this link:
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp



In which case, ListenUp will tell you....."I did a little more research on this and found out that JR is authorized to sell the CI stuff in their stores, just not online."


This is also BS! Since according to Denon, J&R.com ..."They are authorized."

Via email and telephone from Denon!


----------



## veajt00

Let me explain my original problem better. I have a 6.1 speaker set up that I configured manually and it was running fine (surround L & R connected to surround A inputs, back surround connected to the left terminal of "surround back/amp assign", amp assigned in the setup and surround back speaker turned on to "matrix").


So last night I tried to run the Audyssey auto setup, and it wouldn't let me select a 6.1 speaker configuration. I selected 7.1 figuring it would let me skip ahead when it didn't find two surround back speakers. It didn't, so I ran a 5.1 setup, but when I manually added the back surround speaker, it disabled the Audyssey filters and all Audyssey equalization options (although I was able to copy the settings for Audyssey Flat to Manual EQ).


I just got off the phone with Denon customer support. They had me on hold for over an hour as they verified the problem in their test labs. I then spoke with a Project Leader who confirmed that it's an official bug and he's going to report it to Japan today. He thinks it should be fixable with a firmware upgrade, but didn't promise anything or give any timing (he said all of Japan is on vacation until the 20th). He also indicated that there currently is no firmware upgrade available for the 3808 - the site that hosts firmware upgrades isn't even up yet.


It's unfortunate, because one of the reasons I bought the receiver is so that I could use all of my speakers with advanced equalization. So assuming I keep the receiver and this is fixed with a firmware upgrade (hopefully), my options are to go with a 6.1 speaker set up manually configured, or a 5.1 configuration with Audyssey (which were off in every respect - distances, levels & crossovers).


If anyone has any better suggestions or work-arounds, let me know!


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yelloiroc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this hold true for Blu-Ray players aswell?



Currently, yes.


Brandon


----------



## dgotwals1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Let me explain my original problem better. I have a 6.1 speaker set up that I configured manually and it was running fine (surround L & R connected to surround A inputs, back surround connected to the left terminal of "surround back/amp assign", amp assigned in the setup and surround back speaker turned on to "matrix").
> 
> 
> So last night I tried to run the Audyssey auto setup, and it wouldn't let me select a 6.1 speaker configuration. I selected 7.1 figuring it would let me skip ahead when it didn't find two surround back speakers. It didn't, so I ran a 5.1 setup, but when I manually added the back surround speaker, it disabled the Audyssey filters and all Audyssey equalization options (although I was able to copy the settings for Audyssey Flat to Manual EQ).
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Denon customer support. They had me on hold for over an hour as they verified the problem in their test labs. I then spoke with a Project Leader who confirmed that it's an official bug and he's going to report it to Japan today. He thinks it should be fixable with a firmware upgrade, but didn't promise anything or give any timing (he said all of Japan is on vacation until the 20th). He also indicated that there currently is no firmware upgrade available for the 3808 - the site that hosts firmware upgrades isn't even up yet.
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate, because one of the reasons I bought the receiver is so that I could use all of my speakers with advanced equalization. So assuming I keep the receiver and this is fixed with a firmware upgrade (hopefully), my options are to go with a 6.1 speaker set up manually configured, or a 5.1 configuration with Audyssey (which were off in every respect - distances, levels & crossovers).
> 
> 
> If anyone has any better suggestions or work-arounds, let me know!




That is very frustrating. I got mine last night but haven't been able to work on it

yet (But I have a 6.1, limited by the shape of the room). Is it possible to see the settings from the Audessy calculations? Then you can manually set it for the same with the extra speaker. I don't think the Surround Back speaker will change the settings of the front/side/sub/center. But I have never used an auto-set-up, so I should just shut my mouth.......


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgotwals1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is very frustrating. I got mine last night but haven't been able to work on it
> 
> yet (But I have a 6.1, limited by the shape of the room). Is it possible to see the settings from the Audessy calculations? Then you can manually set it for the same with the extra speaker. I don't think the Surround Back speaker will change the settings of the front/side/sub/center. But I have never used an auto-set-up, so I should just shut my mouth.......



I think the answer to your question is yes, but it's not the same as having Audyssey active - based on my very limited understanding of Audyssey, I think you have greater control over your speakers & equalization with Audyssey active vs. the manual EQ. As I mentioned in my original post, I was able to copy the Audessy setting for "Flat" automatically to the Manual EQ (see page 31 in the manual), but since Audyssey was already deactivated after I added the sixth speaker, I wasn't able to play around and check ou the other settings or EQ curves that are available (see page 43 in the manual). I'll play around with it more tonight.


----------



## HT23

I have used the manual setup to set all of my speaker levels. I used the sound meter along with calibration discs to verify all the settings. Is there any benefit to using the Audyssey EQ to do anything at this point?


----------



## dgotwals1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the answer to your question is yes, but it's not the same as having Audyssey active - based on my very limited understanding of Audyssey, I think you have greater control over your speakers & equalization with Audyssey active vs. the manual EQ. As I mentioned in my original post, I was able to copy the Audessy setting for "Flat" automatically to the Manual EQ (see page 31 in the manual), but since Audyssey was already deactivated after I added the sixth speaker, I wasn't able to play around and check ou the other settings or EQ curves that are available (see page 43 in the manual). I'll play around with it more tonight.




Reading thoroughly was never my strongpoint. I didn't know the EQ was active. My solution might be adding the 7th speaker







to the system. I am looking forward to this weekend and setting up the system. Thank goodness the wife is away. You know, come to think of it, she is usally away when I add a new toy.


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgotwals1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Reading thoroughly was never my strongpoint. I didn't know the EQ was active. My solution might be adding the 7th speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the system. I am looking forward to this weekend and setting up the system. Thank goodness the wife is away. You know, come to think of it, she is usally away when I add a new toy.



I was forced to do a lot of reading last night when I was trying get this thing to work... The support tech for Denon actually suggested adding a seventh speaker as a "fix", but considering I've got in-ceiling speakers, that's not a great option.


My wife is definitely not happy about this latest purchase - we recently moved and I've purchased a lot of AV "toys" in the past year...


----------



## bapenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Odd. I knew they supported it over the VGA, but that blurb you linked is deliberately vague. It says "supports" HD resolution, which as we know can mean different things.
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised I hadn't heard that the 360 can now output in 1080p. You'd think Microsoft would advertise that fact, as Sony sure as heck does.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, I didn't know that display devices with HDCP could accept a 1080p signal via component without the traditional "handshake" from the HDMI connection, whether the Xbox is sending the signal over component or not..



The 360 most definitley outputs 1080p via component for games and dashboard videos. HD-DVD content and DVDs though it won't.


They did advertise it pretty heavily when it came out, which was actually last fall right before the PS3 launched.


I have a Samsung LNS-4095D LCD TV that supports 1080P over component and it works just fine with my 360.


----------



## hill_z

Ordered mine from 6ave, Frank for a pretty low price.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bapenguin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 360 most definitley outputs 1080p via component for games and dashboard videos. HD-DVD content and DVDs though it won't.
> 
> 
> They did advertise it pretty heavily when it came out, which was actually last fall right before the PS3 launched.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung LNS-4095D LCD TV that supports 1080P over component and it works just fine with my 360.



Yes, but as I understood it, there are many DISPLAY devices that say 1080p that cannot accept a 1080p signal over component- they need to do it over HDMI, thanks to the "handshake" need. Thus the follow-up to my question.


This article by Pete somewhat touches on it, but he has several more that are more appropriate, if you want to read his site.

http://www.hdtvexpert.com/pages_b/10...eLastWord.html


----------



## BryanCPA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The GUI could be faster, and it's mildly annoying that it doesn't overlay on the 1080p HDMI but I can understand the technical reasons for that.



So the GUI still shows via 1080p it just doesn't overlay (it puts it up over a black background)? Is this true for volume changing on the OSD as well?


----------



## rizzxx7

mine overlays 1080p, and the volume bar works as well and if mine does it everyone elses should as well


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think the answer to your question is yes, but it's not the same as having Audyssey active - based on my very limited understanding of Audyssey, I think you have greater control over your speakers & equalization with Audyssey active vs. the manual EQ. As I mentioned in my original post, I was able to copy the Audessy setting for "Flat" automatically to the Manual EQ (see page 31 in the manual), but since Audyssey was already deactivated after I added the sixth speaker, I wasn't able to play around and check ou the other settings or EQ curves that are available (see page 43 in the manual). I'll play around with it more tonight.



Once Audyssey sts the curves for your speakers, what control do you have?

It set my two front Dual 10" sub JBL speakers with a 10db notch at 80hz.

I should toss them and get mini cube speakers.


If you go full manual the EQ adjustment is the same for all the speakers.


I could not find any manual way to set my own eq's to my speakers..


----------



## gte747e

I'm going to use a Def Tech ProMonitor 1000 when I first get my Denon 3808 until my ProMonitor 2000 comes in on September 20th. If I run Audyssey setup with my 1000, will it be easy just to rerun it when I get my 2000? That won't change any of my other preferences/settings, will it?

Also, is Audyssey something that is run initially during setup only, or does it run coninuously to make adjustments (like a TV iris adjusts to lighting in the room)?


Thanks for the help. This will be my first Denon (obviously )


----------



## BryanCPA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11338818
> 
> 
> mine overlays 1080p, and the volume bar works as well and if mine does it everyone elses should as well



This is with a 1080p HDMI input source?


----------



## lion46

I have a Toshiba HD A2 and everything sounds great in 5.1 through Audyssey auto set up. But when I select TrueHD or Dolby+ in the movie audio menu, the center speaker level drops big time. Also, there is no indication on the 3808 that either is being played (neither displayed). I have the A2 set up right, so what gives?


EDIT: I just did a search of this thread and found that it won't be displayed since the player converts the signal and sends it as PCM. But why the degradation in the center channel?


----------



## mark69

We recently bought the 3808CI, and can't get the internet connection to work. We have a Buffalo Ethernet Converter which is connected to our wireless network.


When connecting the receiver it completely brings down our wireless network. Our Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player and the Denon 4306 work just fine connected through the converter.


The 3808 must recognize it for a split second before bringing the network down since we can see our IP address in the network settings of the receiver. However, inevitably every time we plug it in we lose our wireless. We have to unplug the receiver from the wireless converter, reboot our router, and the wireless comes back.


Any ideas to get this to work??


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BryanCPA* /forum/post/11340949
> 
> 
> This is with a 1080p HDMI input source?



yes, everyone here should be able to verify this


----------



## bluemoon737




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11341602
> 
> 
> We have a Buffalo Ethernet Converter which is connected to our wireless network.



What version firmware on the Buffalo? The reason I ask is that there have been numerous issues with the Buffalo and the DirecTV HR20 that could only be solved by the "latest" firmware which for some reason Buffalo took off their ftp site. The latest version is 2.53 and I have a copy if you need it...might be worth a shot. PM me with an e-mail address if you need it.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11332984
> 
> 
> To view my laptop (Dell Inspiron 6000) with sound, what is the best way to hook it up to my system (Sony KDS-60A3000 or Denon 3808CI) and which cables do I need? I am not sure if I should hook it to the TV directly or the receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Can someone tell me what cable(s) I need to hook up my laptop to my receiver? Would I get better resolution via the TV directly?


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11340135
> 
> 
> I'm going to use a Def Tech ProMonitor 1000 when I first get my Denon 3808 until my ProMonitor 2000 comes in on September 20th. If I run Audyssey setup with my 1000, will it be easy just to rerun it when I get my 2000? That won't change any of my other preferences/settings, will it?
> 
> Also, is Audyssey something that is run initially during setup only, or does it run coninuously to make adjustments (like a TV iris adjusts to lighting in the room)?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. This will be my first Denon (obviously )



Above is the other question I had.

I appreciate any help you can offer a newbie!


----------



## jnelson2000

Audyssey is run manually. It is not continuously. Yes, once you get your new speakers, just re-run Audyssey and save the settings.


It only makes adjustments to speaker size, distance, level, eq and curve.


One thing I have an issue with Audyssey is that it tends to put speakers to Large. With my 5805CI, before I got it THX calibrated, the following changes I had to make:


Speaker Size to Small

Curve to Flat

Sub Crossover set to 80Hz


Audyssey screws up the low end. however, it dows a decent job in the mid to uppper range.


----------



## Hughmc

Since the 4308 and 3808 have the same remote I figure someone here might help as it seems no one yet responded in the 4308 thread.


Help! Not a major issue, but does anyone who owns the 4308ci familiar with the Quick Select function? I set it up initially, but can't remember how I did it. My teenage kids got into the remote and when they couldn't get one of the sources to work they started hitting buttons. Somehow the Quick Select #3 I had set for my PS3, but they changed the source somehow to cable. When I go to setup under the GUI menu for the PS3 the source says source and not cable, but somehow the Quick Select 3 is defaulting to cable. The manual is lame on Quick select setup, but somehow I got it right when I did it first.


The odd thing is when I use the main remote the different modes, like Sat/CBL, DVD, TV etc., all allow me to access the Quick Select 1, 2, or 3 but not when it is in AMP mode. Must have been the way I originally set it up.


----------



## rickyhustle

Hello all, I have yet another bass management question regarding crossover settings on the 3808ci. I have a pretty good understanding of bass management as relates to my setup but one setting is confusing me.


I have all speakers set to 'Small'. I'm using an SVS 20-39 PCi sub.


I'm using 'Advanced' settings in the speaker configuration. I have my mains set at a 60Hz crossover (they go down to 34Hz). My center and rears are set at 80Hz. Down at the bottom of the 'Advanced' setup screen there is a setting for subwoofer crossover. What exactly is this for? Should I leave it at 80Hz, or bring it up to say 120Hz? Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## gte747e

Is anyone using a Harmony 880 with the 3808? I've heard some people say some of the codes aren't right and they used the 4308's. How do I know which one to choose?

Thanks.


----------



## SledgeHammer

What is the typical time frame when the bigger online discounts start to show up? I'm only seeing a roughly $200 discount on pricegrabber so far (about a 12% discount). The AVR-4308 is already showing about 20% discounts. Argh... seems like the AVR-3808 feature set should be priced around $1000 this year


----------



## monsteraudio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickyhustle* /forum/post/11345269
> 
> 
> Hello all, I have yet another bass management question regarding crossover settings on the 3808ci. I have a pretty good understanding of bass management as relates to my setup but one setting is confusing me.
> 
> 
> I have all speakers set to 'Small'. I'm using an SVS 20-39 PCi sub.
> 
> 
> I'm using 'Advanced' settings in the speaker configuration. I have my mains set at a 60Hz crossover (they go down to 34Hz). My center and rears are set at 80Hz. Down at the bottom of the 'Advanced' setup screen there is a setting for subwoofer crossover. What exactly is this for? Should I leave it at 80Hz, or bring it up to say 120Hz? Thanks in advance for any feedback.




That is called a low pass crossover, when you do your mains or rears you are using a high pass crossover, 80Hz is a good staring point it all depends on how much bass you want your sub to play.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11347845
> 
> 
> What is the typical time frame when the bigger online discounts start to show up? I'm only seeing a roughly $200 discount on pricegrabber so far (about a 12% discount). The AVR-4308 is already showing about 20% discounts. Argh... seems like the AVR-3808 feature set should be priced around $1000 this year



For the most part authorized Denon dealers will not advertise prices below MSRP. You will need to call them to get their best prices.


----------



## nethomas

I asked this in another thread also. Is it possible to use the Audussey set up with 7.1 or is it only useable with 5.1. My 3808 shows 5.1 but I thought there may be a way to change it that I haven't seen .


Gene


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nethomas* /forum/post/11349161
> 
> 
> I asked this in another thread also. Is it possible to use the Audussey set up with 7.1 or is it only useable with 5.1. My 3808 shows 5.1 but I thought there may be a way to change it that I haven't seen .
> 
> 
> Gene




On page 26 of the manual, it shows that 7.1 is selectable for the auto setup.


----------



## st_nick

I have a 3808ci coming in this week at BB/Magnolia for pickup. Currently I have a TivoHD connected to a Samsung 6189s for video using HDMI and to my 3805 using optical for audio.


I have the Tivo set to pass HD signals through at their original resolution, and scale 480i signals to 480p since the DLP doesn't seem to accept 480i over HDMI for me. I thought this looked better than scaling to 1080i in the Tivo and passing through to the TV for deinterlacing. Basically DLP's scaling/deinterlacing seems to be better somewhat than the Tivo's, at least in this pairing.


Now when I switch to the 3808ci, the connection will be a single HDMI connection. I'm assuming I should pass all audio as LPCM (decoding Dolby Digital in the Tivo so it can mix in its menu sounds and such), and that I should have the 3808 scale/deinterlace all video to 1080p from its native resolution.


The chip in the 3808 should be better than the one in the TV right? Just curious, will be nice to not have the mode changes in the TV if nothing else. Has anyone done something like this?


----------



## nethomas

Thanks bwclark, I'm not sure how I missed that.


Gene


----------



## SirDracula

I got my 3808 and I'm still trying to figure out all the configuration options. Damn, it's complicated compared to an Onkyo 605 that I had heat issues with. And the Denon manual is pretty much useless - the sections are not even in the right order, it should start with the remote control operation, but it doesn't until after the setup menus!


I have mine paired with a Definitive ProCinema 800 set of speakers and so far I like the sound, though I don't think I have it fully calibrated. I ran Audyssey, it took 8 measurements, it did its thing and it seems that the settings were not quite right:


- it set the crossovers for front 100Hz, center 110Hz, rear 120Hz even though the front & rear are the same speakers and the center can go lower than the fronts (Def Tech claims flat and accurate response of the ProCenter 1000 down to 80Hz and they recommend crossing the other speakers at 100Hz). Go figure. I manually adjusted all of them to 100Hz.


- it set the sub low pass at 80Hz. How can it do this if it sets the crossovers at 100/110/120? What happens to the gap between 80-100Hz?? I changed the setting manually to 110Hz, though the sub is supposed to go all the way to 150Hz.


- I then played the Avia calibration DVD and the channel levels were not quite right (measured with an SPL) but they were close, within 1dB. What's weird is that it picked one channel that it set at 0dB and then all others had around -1dB on them. You'd think that it should keep most channels at 0dB and instead just raise +1dB that odd one that it set at 0dB.


- As for the Audyssey EQ curve and the flat curve I have no idea what they mean. Can someone please enlighten me? Should I just turn EQ completely off? Or if I want to set it manually, how do I calibrate it correctly?


One odd thing that I noticed: I first configured the video HDMI conversion settings (i/p scaler). I have it set to convert all input source to 1080p (including HDMI inputs as my cable box passes 480i over HDMI and my TV can't deal with it). Then after I ran Audyssey I was not getting any video from my cable box SD channels. I went back into the menus and all HDMI i/p scaler options were reset to what looked like the defaults. Audyssey should not be messing with these settings, but there may be a bug when it saves its settings. Has anyone else experienced this? I wonder what other settings that I made were reset in the process ...


And one question on the video options: Color Space and RGB Range. What should these be set to for a 1080p LCD? Analog video inputs seem washed out unless I select RGB output and Enhanced RGB. Do these settings affect the HDMI input also?


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11347699
> 
> 
> Is anyone using a Harmony 880 with the 3808? I've heard some people say some of the codes aren't right and they used the 4308's. How do I know which one to choose?
> 
> Thanks.



I set this up this weekend and am not having any problems with the 3808. I have not tried every command but the ones that I have tried, work fine. Any ideas which ones do not work or are questionable. I would be glad to test it if you know.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11334264
> 
> 
> Let me explain my original problem better. I have a 6.1 speaker set up that I configured manually and it was running fine (surround L & R connected to surround A inputs, back surround connected to the left terminal of "surround back/amp assign", amp assigned in the setup and surround back speaker turned on to "matrix").
> 
> 
> So last night I tried to run the Audyssey auto setup, and it wouldn't let me select a 6.1 speaker configuration. I selected 7.1 figuring it would let me skip ahead when it didn't find two surround back speakers. It didn't, so I ran a 5.1 setup, but when I manually added the back surround speaker, it disabled the Audyssey filters and all Audyssey equalization options (although I was able to copy the settings for Audyssey Flat to Manual EQ).
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Denon customer support. They had me on hold for over an hour as they verified the problem in their test labs. I then spoke with a Project Leader who confirmed that it's an official bug and he's going to report it to Japan today. He thinks it should be fixable with a firmware upgrade, but didn't promise anything or give any timing (he said all of Japan is on vacation until the 20th). He also indicated that there currently is no firmware upgrade available for the 3808 - the site that hosts firmware upgrades isn't even up yet.
> 
> 
> It's unfortunate, because one of the reasons I bought the receiver is so that I could use all of my speakers with advanced equalization. So assuming I keep the receiver and this is fixed with a firmware upgrade (hopefully), my options are to go with a 6.1 speaker set up manually configured, or a 5.1 configuration with Audyssey (which were off in every respect - distances, levels & crossovers).
> 
> 
> If anyone has any better suggestions or work-arounds, let me know!




I have the same exact problem.

One more thing, my DVD is hooked up with component and there is no picture on the screen, any help appreicated..


Thanks


----------



## HT23

Can someone tell me if the on screen volume control can be hidden and possibly how to do it?


----------



## drj2000

Could someone please tell me if the OSD (Volume) works with 24 fps output as I see this is a problem with the Onkyo 875/905.


----------



## muncey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/11353879
> 
> 
> Could someone please tell me if the OSD (Volume) works with 24 fps output as I see this is a problem with the Onkyo 875/905.




yes it works with 1080p24 from my ps3


----------



## iodine23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11352042
> 
> 
> - I then played the Avia calibration DVD and the channel levels were not quite right (measured with an SPL) but they were close, within 1dB. What's weird is that it picked one channel that it set at 0dB and then all others had around -1dB on them. You'd think that it should keep most channels at 0dB and instead just raise +1dB that odd one that it set at 0dB.



Actually that is not weird at all. Remember you're calibrating the level of the sound you are getting at the listening position not calibrating the speakers relative to each other. If you were calibrating to a reference 75dB and all speakers were 76dB at your listening position, you would set them all to -1 in the receiver, which is esentially what was done with your setup.


----------



## dgotwals1

I spent the weekend setting up my 3808. One thing that was disappointing was hooking up a VCR by composite video, and letting the 3808 convert it to HDMI. When I would fast forward/rewind or pause, the picture would disappear for 2 seconds (I am guessing the cause of the "Handshake"). I know we are talking about the age of HD, and why would I care, but I do have a vcr with things I like to watch from time to time. I solved this problem by running a composite video cable from the zone2 monitor to the tv, defeating the purpose of the 1 cable solution.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11341602
> 
> 
> We recently bought the 3808CI, and can't get the internet connection to work. We have a Buffalo Ethernet Converter which is connected to our wireless network.
> 
> 
> When connecting the receiver it completely brings down our wireless network. Our Toshiba A20 HD-DVD player and the Denon 4306 work just fine connected through the converter.
> 
> 
> The 3808 must recognize it for a split second before bringing the network down since we can see our IP address in the network settings of the receiver. However, inevitably every time we plug it in we lose our wireless. We have to unplug the receiver from the wireless converter, reboot our router, and the wireless comes back.
> 
> 
> Any ideas to get this to work??




I have the same Buffalo Ethernet Converter and it seem to work ok. Try powering everything down and power from bottom up.


Good luck


----------



## cmichel04

How is the sound quality on the denon compared to HK ?


----------



## JackB

Has anyone used the Audyssey automated setup with a phantom center channel? What results have you found?


Jack


----------



## stulaloyd

Purchased a 3808ci from Myer Emco in Glover Park, DC. Got it for $1449 so $150 off MSRP. Just quoted J and R (called and they said $1299 when they get them in - I couldn't wait). Myer Emco has a 4808ci on display with some enormous Klipsch speakers in one of their theater rooms (RS something or others). A bit on the bright side for my taste, but to each his own.


My Setup:


Samsung LN-T4066F

Motorola DCT-3412 STB

XBox 360 Elite

PS3

Infinity Beta 10s (Front L and R)

Infinity Beta C250

Infinity TSS-750 Surrounds

Infinity TSS-750 Sub


All three sources are connected via HDMI. Audyssey setup displayed error saying one of my surrounds was out of phase. Skipped this error message and setup took another 5 minutes or so to complete. Distances were spot on, but it had my crossover set to 40 which was a bit low for my speakers so I upped it to 80 in the manual settings.


Video:


I have scaling on for 1080i sources to 1080p. Tried it on and off and I think there is a slight difference for the better with the scaling on. Overall, picture looks great, but it did originally when I was going directly from source into display.


Audio:


At first the audio sounded extremely tinny to me, but after messing around with various settings, I'm much happier with the sound of HT sources. Haven't extensively listened to music yet as I am having difficulty with the network setup - will get back to that when I can hook it up.


I switched from a Yamaha RX-V657 and do notice a big difference in the sound, both in how it immerses me and makes me feel(?). I'm not quite convinced that I actually like the sound better, need a little bit of time and some music playback to get a better take. Somehow, I feel that the old Yammy did a better job of enveloping me in the sound and I felt more immersed, but I still haven't tweaked the bass, the equalizers for each of the speakers or gone through all of the DSPs. One positive is that the dialogue is very clear - more so than that of my old Yammy.


GUI is better than the old OSD of the Yammy, but that's really not saying anything. Not the easiest thing to figure out, but after playing with it for an hour or so, I'm pretty comfy with it. Volume output on screen is a bonus in my book, although I know some people aren't into it.


A little disappointed that there is no crossover for individual speakers, but not too big a deal. Having a little difficulty with my Harmony 890 - all the setup of the activities are fine, but when watching cable if I switch the device to AV Receiver in order to cycle through the menus, the direction buttons are set to the Motorola STB. Maybe I'll need to force the Harmony to learn these commands.


Runs a little hotter than the Yammy, but that's to be expected with what's under the hood.


Other than that, I'm just tweaking the crap out of it and will let you guys know what else I come up with.


----------



## bwclark

"A little disappointed that there is no crossover for individual speakers, but not too big a deal."


So, what does this mean in the Manual setup under Subwoofer...Advanced

see picture:


----------



## stulaloyd

Good to know. I guess I was due to overlook a couple of things on the first day. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guru

Gonna go check the 3808 out tonite at Best Buy Magnolia. They actually just got one in today. Talk about a bit slow.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iodine23* /forum/post/11354138
> 
> 
> Actually that is not weird at all. Remember you're calibrating the level of the sound you are getting at the listening position not calibrating the speakers relative to each other. If you were calibrating to a reference 75dB and all speakers were 76dB at your listening position, you would set them all to -1 in the receiver, which is esentially what was done with your setup.



Well, reference is relative, I would think that the master volume level has something to do with it. So are the speakers supposed to be at 75dB when the master volume is at 0dB? If it reads 76dB, that's no big deal, just turn the master volume to -1dB


----------



## jerryray

I have never seen a choice below 80hz, like the picturs shows 40, 60?


----------



## jpmayberry

Anyone else have their GUI menu disappear from the TV and start displaying from the front panel instead? For the life of me I cannot figure out how to get the menu to switch back to the TV and the manual seems to be no help at all.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpmayberry* /forum/post/11364345
> 
> 
> Anyone else have their GUI menu disappear from the TV and start displaying from the front panel instead? For the life of me I cannot figure out how to get the menu to switch back to the TV and the manual seems to be no help at all.



Fully power off your Denon and back on. That should get your GUI back. This is a bug that Denon needs to fix.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11364168
> 
> 
> I have never seen a choice below 80hz, like the picturs shows 40, 60?




Set speakers to small and use "advanced" crossover settings to set per speaker


----------



## yelloiroc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11364455
> 
> 
> Fully power off your Denon and back on. That should get your GUI back. This is a bug that Denon needs to fix.



its totally lame, i cant belive this was over looked during testing


----------



## mudfootLgt

i did a quick search of this thread and didnt find the answer i was looking for.. when playing back 5ch/7ch i have my fronts set to large and sub is set to lfe only. the display on the right shows that the sub should be outputting something. but i get no sub. if i change it to lfe+main it works... the option is to set the front speakers to small and when set to lfe only the sub works...anybody else have this problem? i have a set of klipsch sf-3's up front


thanks ed


----------



## jpmayberry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11364455
> 
> 
> Fully power off your Denon and back on. That should get your GUI back. This is a bug that Denon needs to fix.



Thanks! that worked. Definitely seems to be a bug. I thought I had fumbled something, but it seems to happen frequently only while I am using the Internet radio feature. The menu on-screen freezes while the one on the front panel of the AVR continues to function.


So far I really like the system. My real complaint it with the manual- it is incomplete, and could also use a good index. Features are mentioned but stop just short of a full explanation. For example, night mode. It does not indicate what the settings low, medium and high are. You are left to guess if that related to the degree that the effect is applied, or if they represent three distinct settings doing different things. One can guess, but it is ambiguous.


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mudfootLgt* /forum/post/11366518
> 
> 
> i did a quick search of this thread and didnt find the answer i was looking for.. when playing back 5ch/7ch i have my fronts set to large and sub is set to lfe only. the display on the right shows that the sub should be outputting something. but i get no sub. if i change it to lfe+main it works... the option is to set the front speakers to small and when set to lfe only the sub works...anybody else have this problem? i have a set of klipsch sf-3's up front
> 
> 
> thanks ed



Ed,

I have had issues with no sub output on all sources. I have found you need to scrap the Audyssey automated setup and setup the speakers manually, set the fronts to small (I have RTI 10's) still set the sub to LFE+Main and make sure you set the crossovers in the advance tab. Mine front at 40 sub at 120, it seems to help I have my sub allot more but still not all the time.

It now works on DVD's, hit or miss on TV and XBox360.


----------



## mudfootLgt

thanks..^^^^.i never ran the audessy setup yet.. i just got the unit last night


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpmayberry* /forum/post/11367050
> 
> 
> Thanks! that worked. Definitely seems to be a bug. I thought I had fumbled something, but it seems to happen frequently only while I am using the Internet radio feature. The menu on-screen freezes while the one on the front panel of the AVR continues to function.
> 
> 
> So far I really like the system. My real complaint it with the manual- it is incomplete, and could also use a good index. Features are mentioned but stop just short of a full explanation. For example, night mode. It does not indicate what the settings low, medium and high are. You are left to guess if that related to the degree that the effect is applied, or if they represent three distinct settings doing different things. One can guess, but it is ambiguous.



Yeah it really only happens when using the NET/USB source.


I completely agree with you. The manual needs an index. And I too am wondering the difference between the three night modes.


----------



## SirDracula

When the GUI bug happened to me during Internet radio playing I just held down the Enter button (the one between the 4 navigational arrows on the !crappy! remote) until playing the radio station stopped, then I was able to hit Menu a couple of times and the menu was back. I think.


----------



## zoro

are there any official reviews


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/11252308
> 
> 
> How do I know if my TV Samsung LN-T5265F (1080p) is doing the up converting or if the Denon 3808 is upconverting. And which way is the best way to handle up converting. It seems that the non HD channels look worse when added the Denon 3808. Please let me know if I have it setup correctly. Thank you so much.



Hey, I have the same problem did you figure what the solution is?

Thanks for help


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11329177
> 
> 
> in past denon models I've just used some from a Cat5 cable and it worked just fine.



Cat5 is twisted pair, and it has different impedance and frequency characteristics than plain old speaker wire. You may not get optimal performance if you use it, due to impedance mismatches and attenuation.

YMMV


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/11260633
> 
> 
> I can across something interesting. I have my living rm LCD hooked up HDMI from the Denon 3808 and my bed rm LCD using the component monitor out. Over the HDMI connection when viewing non HD stations it does not stretch the pictures and keeps it at 4:3, however for the component video out it stretches the non HD images to make it full screen. I would like to not have it stretch the pictures. Can someone please let me know where in the Denon setup I can go to change that setting. Thank you so much.



I am having the same problem, do you have a resolution that you can pass it on?

Thanks


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/11252308
> 
> 
> How do I know if my TV Samsung LN-T5265F (1080p) is doing the up converting or if the Denon 3808 is upconverting. And which way is the best way to handle up converting. It seems that the non HD channels look worse when added the Denon 3808. Please let me know if I have it setup correctly. Thank you so much.



Check your TV manual. On my Sharp, the display shows the input signal resolution, so I can always tell whether my AVR is doing the work or not.


----------



## PMA

As more of you are setting this up, can someone let me know what is being output from Surround B and Surround Back when the content is Dolby 5.1? Right now, I am getting my rear channel audio when connected to Surround A. I have a pair of speakers in Surround B but am not sure what I am hearing (something is being output but I am not sure what it is).


----------



## dmcdayton

A few quick questions if I may:


-How long is the delay changing channels when 3808 is processing video?

-Does it get better if just doing pass through?

-If so, how long?

-How about changing from 1 channel at 480i to another channel at 720P? Is this a different amount of time?

-Is it configurable by source input and/or input resolution? (So source A (480i) could be deinterlaced and Source B (720P) just pass through?)


Thanks

David


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcdayton* /forum/post/11374552
> 
> 
> A few quick questions if I may:
> 
> 
> -How long is the delay changing channels when 3808 is processing video?
> 
> -Does it get better if just doing pass through?
> 
> -If so, how long?
> 
> -How about changing from 1 channel at 480i to another channel at 720P? Is this a different amount of time?
> 
> -Is it configurable by source input and/or input resolution? (So source A (480i) could be deinterlaced and Source B (720P) just pass through?)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David



The delay from the Denon for me is pretty short: maybe 1-2 seconds. If you're just passing through, you may still see delay, but this all depends upon how quickly your TV and Tuner take to display an image. Frankly, I do not see much difference at all between having the Denon in my system versus just using my Tivo S3 and Sharp LCD.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11371363
> 
> 
> Cat5 is twisted pair, and it has different impedance and frequency characteristics than plain old speaker wire. You may not get optimal performance if you use it, due to impedance mismatches and attenuation.
> 
> YMMV



We were talking about with the 12v trigger. I'd NEVER recommend using Cat5 cables for speaker wire.


----------



## dmcdayton

drewj


I'm surprised, somehow I got impression from posts earlier in this thread that there was a more significant delay (of course I can't find it now). Maybe I misread.


1-2s is about what I've got now so that is liveable. I will only be processing 480i in the receiver. I've been torn between Marantz 7001 and the Denon 3808, since I really don't need the network features or video processing.


Anyone care to offer opinion on the sound/switching capability between these 2? Price really isn't the issue, they're within a few hundred.


----------



## HT23

Has anyone used the iPod Dock to play video or pictures? I followed everything that the manuals suggested but was not able to actually view anything on my television.


----------



## oldno7

Anyone know how a Zune would work on one of these things? Woot's gone one up for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldno7* /forum/post/11381944
> 
> 
> Anyone know how a Zune would work on one of these things? Woot's gone one up for a pretty reasonable price.



I don't know if there's a special dock that works with the Denon so you can control it via onscreen menus, but at the least you can hook it up with an analog RCA stereo cable to one of the Denon's analog inputs.


But the Denon is networkable, it seems to be much easier to stream music from your PC than hook up another device to it.


I tried streaming and mp3 and wma files hurt my ears. They sound ok on the PC due to the poor audio components but hook them up to a good audio system and you can definitely tell how much these lossy formats suck. I only tried 192kbps files, maybe higher bitrates are better, but from now on I think I'll just do FLAC for my CD rips.


----------



## mark69

I am using a Direct TV HD DVR with a HDMI cable into the receiver. The DVR is outputting at 1080i, and I was having the receiver upconvert to 1080p. I am starting to notice that when I am watching TV occasionally I will lose the video, but not the audio for about 3-4 seconds.Then the video comes back. I am not changing channels, it's happening on the existing channel. Any thoughts?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11382083
> 
> 
> I am using a Direct TV HD DVR with a HDMI cable into the receiver. The DVR is outputting at 1080i, and I was having the receiver upconvert to 1080p. I am starting to notice that when I am watching TV occasionally I will lose the video, but not the audio for about 3-4 seconds.Then the video comes back. I am not changing channels, it's happening on the existing channel. Any thoughts?



Are you sure it's not the DVR box or the DirecTV signal? Try setting it to 1080i passthrough the receiver straight to the TV (no conversion to 1080p) and see if it still happens.


I do the same thing from my cablebox (1080i -> 1080p) and I haven't noticed anything like this. But it's not the DirecTV box.


----------



## mark69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11381500
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the iPod Dock to play video or pictures? I followed everything that the manuals suggested but was not able to actually view anything on my television.



I had the same problem myself, and I found something in the manual that helped me. If you go to page 33 for Option Set-up, then to page 34 under NET/USB/iPod/Tuner you need to set the time the ipod is on screen. When I discovered this I found the default setting was off. The 30's and 10's is seconds which I had figured out by changing the settings. It's the same settings for XM also.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mark69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11382151
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not the DVR box or the DirecTV signal? Try setting it to 1080i passthrough the receiver straight to the TV (no conversion to 1080p) and see if it still happens.
> 
> 
> I do the same thing from my cablebox (1080i -> 1080p) and I haven't noticed anything like this. But it's not the DirecTV box.



Unfortunately I am not sure if it is the Direct Tv box. This is the first time I have tried to upconvert the signal from the box. I always had the hdmi pass through the receiver and didn't have any problems. I did change the format from the box from 1080i to 720p to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcdayton* /forum/post/11377140
> 
> 
> drewj
> 
> 
> I'm surprised, somehow I got impression from posts earlier in this thread that there was a more significant delay (of course I can't find it now). Maybe I misread.
> 
> 
> 1-2s is about what I've got now so that is liveable. I will only be processing 480i in the receiver. I've been torn between Marantz 7001 and the Denon 3808, since I really don't need the network features or video processing.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to offer opinion on the sound/switching capability between these 2? Price really isn't the issue, they're within a few hundred.



You know, one thing I just found was that I had my S3 Tivo set to a fixed 480p output somehow, so when changing channels, there was no change in the resolution of the source material, which makes the channel changes much faster. Of course, a 480p output makes HD look terrible!!!


Now, I have the Tivo back to pass the native resolution to the Denon. When I switch between channels that are both 1080i, where the Denon deinterlaces to 1080p, it only takes about 1.5 seconds to change channels. For changing between 1080i to 480i channels, it's more like 3-4 seconds.


Hope this helps.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11382385
> 
> 
> I had the same problem myself, and I found something in the manual that helped me. If you go to page 33 for Option Set-up, then to page 34 under NET/USB/iPod/Tuner you need to set the time the ipod is on screen. When I discovered this I found the default setting was off. The 30's and 10's is seconds which I had figured out by changing the settings. It's the same settings for XM also.



So by changing this setting, you are now able to see menu options to view pictures or videos? The menu on page 50 makes it sound like it should be easy. Doesnt quite work as easily as described.


----------



## st_nick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewj* /forum/post/11382958
> 
> 
> You know, one thing I just found was that I had my S3 Tivo set to a fixed 480p output somehow, so when changing channels, there was no change in the resolution of the source material, which makes the channel changes much faster. Of course, a 480p output makes HD look terrible!!!



The TivoHD tends to revert to 480p fixed if you unplug and reattach the HDMI. Not sure if that would also hold on power outage/restoration. Saw your post and checked mine this morning, after rewiring my system last night and sure enough it had switched modes and was passing my HD channels downsampled.


Pretty happy with the 3808 so far. It completely missed on my subwoofer, though it did set my crossovers all pretty much where I would have myself and the EQ curves I got the second time aren't as crazy as the ones it made last night (did more positions the second time).


Have tested the following:
Toshiba XA2 connected via HDMI - voices seem much clearer than how my 3805 was configured
Denon DVD-5900 - DVD-Audio disc passes over Denon Link 3 multichannel and sounds great. Set the video format to 480p over DVI-HDMI
Tivo HD - once I reset the format to native, found the 3808's scaling to look cleaner than the Tivo's or my TV's so I'll let the 3808 do the scaling


I also have a VCR setup incase I ever need to tape something for someone (plus it's my room clock), and a CD changer which passes over optical and I haven't really played it enough to have an opinion yet.


----------



## mark69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11385616
> 
> 
> So by changing this setting, you are now able to see menu options to view pictures or videos? The menu on page 50 makes it sound like it should be easy. Doesnt quite work as easily as described.



To view photos and videos you follow what the manual says on page 50. By holding down the search button on the main remote the receiver should say remote ipod. At that point the main remote can control your ipod. You can then select using the remote videos and photos. The problem with this is you have to watch the ipod screen since none of this is being output on your TV. Once you have made your choice and you hit enter then the video will play on your TV.


Another thing to remember is if you have your GUI screensaver on it will most likely activate while your watching a video. You won't lose the audio, but you will see the ipod symbol moving around your screen. I just discovered this as I was writing to you. You just need to turn off the screensaver if you have it on.


Hope this is helpful.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st_nick* /forum/post/11386148
> 
> 
> The TivoHD tends to revert to 480p fixed if you unplug and reattach the HDMI. Not sure if that would also hold on power outage/restoration. Saw your post and checked mine this morning, after rewiring my system last night and sure enough it had switched modes and was passing my HD channels downsampled.
> Tivo HD - once I reset the format to native, found the 3808's scaling to look cleaner than the Tivo's or my TV's so I'll let the 3808 do the scaling



Good to know about the S3 Tivo reverting to 480P fixed after rebooting. Next time I start wondering why my HD looks like crap, I'll check that setting.


I have also played around with having the Tivo/TV do the upscaling rather than the 3808 and the 3808 definitely wins hands down. It really looks great to me when watching a good SD source.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11386439
> 
> 
> To view photos and videos you follow what the manual says on page 50. By holding down the search button on the main remote the receiver should say remote ipod. At that point the main remote can control your ipod. You can then select using the remote videos and photos. The problem with this is you have to watch the ipod screen since none of this is being output on your TV. Once you have made your choice and you hit enter then the video will play on your TV.
> 
> 
> Another thing to remember is if you have your GUI screensaver on it will most likely activate while your watching a video. You won't lose the audio, but you will see the ipod symbol moving around your screen. I just discovered this as I was writing to you. You just need to turn off the screensaver if you have it on.
> 
> 
> Hope this is helpful.



Cool. That sounds like the information that I was looking for. Cant wait to get home to give it a try.


Thanks Mark.


----------



## mark69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11386992
> 
> 
> Cool. That sounds like the information that I was looking for. Cant wait to get home to give it a try.
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark.



Your welcome, let me know how you make out.


----------



## FreddyW

I have a HTM MX-700 remote. I likeit, but about 1 year ago they stopped the firmware update downloads. AS I understand it, the custom installers were pissed because peopel could program the remotes without their help$$$


At any rate, I've been changing components recently, and keep having to learn the MX-700. I'm debating whether or not to go to a Logitech Harmony 880, as they are pretty cheap.


Anyone have any experience with the 3808 and that remote? Or comments on the remote in general?


Thanks!


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stulaloyd* /forum/post/11360317
> 
> 
> Purchased a 3808ci from Myer Emco in Glover Park, DC. Got it for $1449 so $150 off MSRP. Just quoted J and R (called and they said $1299 when they get them in - I couldn't wait). Myer Emco has a 4808ci on display with some enormous Klipsch speakers in one of their theater rooms (RS something or others). A bit on the bright side for my taste, but to each his own.
> 
> 
> My Setup:
> 
> 
> Samsung LN-T4066F
> 
> Motorola DCT-3412 STB
> 
> XBox 360 Elite
> 
> PS3
> 
> Infinity Beta 10s (Front L and R)
> 
> Infinity Beta C250
> 
> Infinity TSS-750 Surrounds
> 
> Infinity TSS-750 Sub
> 
> 
> All three sources are connected via HDMI. Audyssey setup displayed error saying one of my surrounds was out of phase. Skipped this error message and setup took another 5 minutes or so to complete. Distances were spot on, but it had my crossover set to 40 which was a bit low for my speakers so I upped it to 80 in the manual settings.
> 
> 
> Video:
> 
> 
> I have scaling on for 1080i sources to 1080p. Tried it on and off and I think there is a slight difference for the better with the scaling on. Overall, picture looks great, but it did originally when I was going directly from source into display.
> 
> 
> Audio:
> 
> 
> At first the audio sounded extremely tinny to me, but after messing around with various settings, I'm much happier with the sound of HT sources. Haven't extensively listened to music yet as I am having difficulty with the network setup - will get back to that when I can hook it up.
> 
> 
> I switched from a Yamaha RX-V657 and do notice a big difference in the sound, both in how it immerses me and makes me feel(?). I'm not quite convinced that I actually like the sound better, need a little bit of time and some music playback to get a better take. Somehow, I feel that the old Yammy did a better job of enveloping me in the sound and I felt more immersed, but I still haven't tweaked the bass, the equalizers for each of the speakers or gone through all of the DSPs. One positive is that the dialogue is very clear - more so than that of my old Yammy.
> 
> 
> GUI is better than the old OSD of the Yammy, but that's really not saying anything. Not the easiest thing to figure out, but after playing with it for an hour or so, I'm pretty comfy with it. Volume output on screen is a bonus in my book, although I know some people aren't into it.
> 
> 
> A little disappointed that there is no crossover for individual speakers, but not too big a deal. Having a little difficulty with my Harmony 890 - all the setup of the activities are fine, but when watching cable if I switch the device to AV Receiver in order to cycle through the menus, the direction buttons are set to the Motorola STB. Maybe I'll need to force the Harmony to learn these commands.
> 
> 
> Runs a little hotter than the Yammy, but that's to be expected with what's under the hood.
> 
> 
> Other than that, I'm just tweaking the crap out of it and will let you guys know what else I come up with.



So after tweaking the settings - turning tone defeat off and turing the bass up to +3 and manually setting the equalizers and crossovers for each of the speakers - I have to say I no longer miss the Yammy. Sound is definitely more enveloping and warmer without compromising the clarity of dialogue even during quiet scenes where people are whispering.


Networking is still in a shambles - I'm guessing Denon should be coming up with a firmware update soon (hopefully). Had to disconnect from the network just so it wouldn't keep streaming audio.


Fixed the problem with my Harmony 890, no issues here. However, I tried a direct connect from the the rf extender to the ir port and it works until I shut the receiver down. Whenever I would try to power it up again, no beans. Manually turned it on to see if it was possibly a single command problem that I could fix by teaching the remote, but no other buttons would work. So I'm going with the ir emitter. No big deal, just curious as to what the issue could be.


Watched/listened to 300 played through my PS3. Never heard anything sound so good in my own home. From what I can tell, the PS3 doesn't support Dolby TrueHD even though the popup menu during the movie (not the ps3 menu) allowed me to switch to this as an option. Sounded the same as Dolby 5.1 which was very good. Then I switched to Dolby 5.1 PCM and that's when it really shined. Fully immersive experience...made me very, very happy with my purchase. I think I'm no longer waiting for the Yamaha RX-V3800 to come out (maybe).


One other sore point (nitpicking): Renaming the sources takes for frickin ever. There's no way to delete the entire default name (HDMI Input 1 or whatever it was) so you have to go to each character that remains and find the blank space in the scroll through alphabet/symbol list (Capital letters, lower case letter, symbols in one complete row - no way to switch between these). But now that I hopefully won't ever have to do this again (for a while), I'm obviously just nitpicking.


All in all, I'm as close to being a convert from Yamaha as I can be and full conversion may be just a couple of movies away.


Just listened to a couple of CDs - didn't know I still kept those around. Was waiting to network my computer where I thought all of my music was kept, but found my old stash of CDs. Don't have a dedicated player so I listened through the XBox 360 and the PS3. Tried out a bunch of different options and the pure direct sounded great but lacked the punch with no sub output and my fronts being small (Beta 10s). Obviously I'm no audiophile as I listen to all of my music through my PC and don't even have a dedicated CD player, but I know what I like and gotta say the Denon did a great job with creating a really impressive soundstage. John Lee Hooker's Chill Out sounded clear and had beautiful seperation of L and R channels and allowing all of the highs and lows to be identifiable and distinct. Same with Moby Play, especially on the high end. Radiohead Kid A sounded fantastic. Idioteque played out like I've never heard before (lot of firsts for me). Makes me want to get some new speakers. The Roots Phrenology was a little muddy for me, but that could be because I was blasting it and my speakers aren't necessarily the best for the low end.


----------



## mrmark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/11387848
> 
> 
> I have a HTM MX-700 remote. I likeit, but about 1 year ago they stopped the firmware update downloads. AS I understand it, the custom installers were pissed because peopel could program the remotes without their help$$$
> 
> 
> At any rate, I've been changing components recently, and keep having to learn the MX-700. I'm debating whether or not to go to a Logitech Harmony 880, as they are pretty cheap.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the 3808 and that remote? Or comments on the remote in general?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you are talking about a URC mx-700, then go here: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin.../thread.cgi?28 

and follow the instructions to download the software and also update the database.

I have been using my MX-850 with my old AVR-3802 codes, and learning the new codes from the remote. It is working very well, programed Internet Radio, music server, usb-everything is controlled.


----------



## dsundstrom

Anyone out there try an AppleTV (HDMI) or Apple Laptop (DVI->HDMI converter)? When I hook up either of these at 720p/60Hz the Denon menu won't overlay. The screen goes 25% grey and I can see the top and bottom lines but not the text or graphics. The really strange thing is this only happens at 720p/60Hz; the menu is fine at 1080i/60Hz, 720p/50Hz and 480p/60Hz.


Also, when connecting my PS2, I get a black box all the way around the video. On my 61" Samsung DLP it is exactly 0.5" on the top and bottom and 2.5" on the left and right. This box is persistent regardless of the PS2 progressive and widescreen settings. I have to Denon set to scale everything to 720p and Aspect Full, but the box exists in Aspect Normal, with any of the Progressive modes, and resolutions. The only occurs with the PS2 and not with my TiVo connected via components.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsundstrom* /forum/post/11389271
> 
> 
> Also, when connecting my PS2, I get a black box all the way around the video. On my 61" Samsung DLP it is exactly 0.5" on the top and bottom and 2.5" on the left and right. This box is persistent regardless of the PS2 progressive and widescreen settings. I have to Denon set to scale everything to 720p and Aspect Full, but the box exists in Aspect Normal, with any of the Progressive modes, and resolutions. The only occurs with the PS2 and not with my TiVo connected via components.



- I don't know of any PS2 games that send an anamorphic signal, which is probably why the Denon is simply seeing it as 4:3 material. PS2 games also have underscan to compensate for the overscan in most TV's. So there is a tiny black border around the actual image.


----------



## RedlineRonin

Hey guys i just bought this receiver and its fantastic. somewhere along the way setting it up something happened and whenever i switch to my dvd input (HDP) after the display reads the audio being decoded it says "Dial.Norm" and then the line below says "-4 dB offset". Im assuming this is cutting 4db off of this input. I need to get rid of it, any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## st_nick

I noticed a similar thing today, I'm guessing it may be some sort of HDMI 1.3 feature. Would be interested to know more. It sounds great, especially the voices being audible without cranking the volume, not sure if it's the EQ or what, but I'm cautious about touching it. I don't have voice enhancement turned on in my player (XA2) if that helps.


----------



## yelloiroc

I was using the network interface today and I noticed a BRAND NEW FEATURE its "DENON Web Controler" I wonder what it does!.. Man I hope they just didn’t misspell DENON Web Controller. Because that would be silly.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11387392
> 
> 
> Your welcome, let me know how you make out.



Mark,

You rock!!!


Works great and just like you said. Thanks.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmark* /forum/post/11389079
> 
> 
> If you are talking about a URC mx-700, then go here: http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin.../thread.cgi?28
> 
> and follow the instructions to download the software and also update the database.
> 
> I have been using my MX-850 with my old AVR-3802 codes, and learning the new codes from the remote. It is working very well, programed Internet Radio, music server, usb-everything is controlled.



Thank you- I'll do that. I never even thought to check Remote Central!


----------



## mulesqb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dleto* /forum/post/11367821
> 
> 
> Ed,
> 
> I have had issues with no sub output on all sources. I have found you need to scrap the Audyssey automated setup and setup the speakers manually, set the fronts to small (I have RTI 10's) still set the sub to LFE+Main and make sure you set the crossovers in the advance tab. Mine front at 40 sub at 120, it seems to help I have my sub allot more but still not all the time.
> 
> It now works on DVD's, hit or miss on TV and XBox360.



dleto - How do you like the combination of RTI10s with the 3808. I have them also and am leaning toward the 3808. I currently have the 3805 and am pretty happy. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulesqb* /forum/post/11395353
> 
> 
> dleto - How do you like the combination of RTI10s with the 3808. I have them also and am leaning toward the 3808. I currently have the 3805 and am pretty happy. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.



Mulesqb,

Although I'm not totally happy with the 3808, (still having the sub issue)







I have found that the RTI10s sound much better then with my old receiver. (Integra 7.4)

The sound is much brighter then with the Integra.

I don't listen to music on this system so can't speak from that stand point but movies sound much better. I fired up 300 again and was blown away by how it sounded.









Hope this helps in your quest for a new receiver.


----------



## zkyoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11333862
> 
> 
> J&R manhattan store updated me that they still don't have a shipping date for 3808. I checked with ListenUp but they reiterated J&R is not authorized to sell Denon "online". Anyway, they said they have only a few units left so couldn't match J&R price. It looks like I'll wait until it shows too.



I picked up my 3808ci from J&R manhattan store yesterday. Haven't had time to do the Audissey setup yet, but hooked up my other AV equipments to test. I have two initial questions relating to pc hookup (which I asked earlier but couldn't get definite answers for):


1. PC video: I used to hook up my 4-5 year old Dell to my Samsung 720p/1080i lcd tv through VGA cable, and it gave me good picture (the correct widescreen resolution - 1368/768??). I tried to hook up the pc via DVI-HDMI cable to 3808 and 3808 to tv via HDMI. When the computer boot up, the correct 1368/768 resolution was not selectable in the "display setting". It defaulted to 1280/760?? and not all of the screen is displayed on my TV. Is this an HDCP issue?


EDIT: I figured out what was the source of my problem. The fault lies on my Samsung TV - in short, my Samsung TV (LN-R328W) does not support 1360/768 over HDMI; it supports the correct PC resolution only over VGA. What I settled down was going initially 1280/720 and used my PC's nVidia display setting to scale the resolutions to fit the screen. It is not as clean as 1360/768, but it is passable.


2. PC audio: My soundcard is a cheap one and has only one output socket for pc speakers or pc headphones (RCA jack??). I used to hook up the pc with the tv through a cable that had the same type of connector at each end. I can't seem to find a receptacle in the back of 3808 for the cable. I was wondering if I buy a cable with one end fitting the RCA jack and the other end having two regular composite audio connectors (white and red), would it be possible to hear the pc audio while the pc video is being fed into 3808 via DVI-HDMI cable?


Your guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11396213
> 
> 
> 2. PC audio: My soundcard is a cheap one and has only one output socket for pc speakers or pc headphones (RCA jack??). I used to hook up the pc with the tv through a cable that had the same type of connector at each end. I can't seem to find a receptacle in the back of 3808 for the cable. I was wondering if I buy a cable with one end fitting the RCA jack and the other end having two regular composite audio connectors (white and red), would it be possible to hear the pc audio while the pc video is being fed into 3808 via DVI-HDMI cable?



assuming you have a standard headphone jack it's a 3.5mm stereo plug. You can get an adapter for 3.5mm stereo to left/right RCA at any RadioShack or consumer electronics store (BestBuy, Circuit City, etc).


----------



## zkyoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11396328
> 
> 
> assuming you have a standard headphone jack it's a 3.5mm stereo plug. You can get an adapter for 3.5mm stereo to left/right RCA at any RadioShack or consumer electronics store (BestBuy, Circuit City, etc).




Thank you Erikk for the reply. I also wanted to know whether I can configure 3808ci so that the video is passed through via HDMI and the analog audio is played by 3808 via the composite connectors at the same time. I am reading the manual on this but can't seem to find explanation whether this is possible or not. Thanks.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mulesqb* /forum/post/11395353
> 
> 
> dleto - How do you like the combination of RTI10s with the 3808. I have them also and am leaning toward the 3808. I currently have the 3805 and am pretty happy. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.



I have the 4308ci and the RTi10s and really like the combo. Though, they got better when I bi-amped them using the receiver. I can't remember off the top of my head if the 3808ci can bi-amp or not.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11396213
> 
> 
> I picked up my 3808ci from J&R manhattan store yesterday.




My 3808CI shipped from J&R yesterday!


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11396477
> 
> 
> Thank you Erikk for the reply. I also wanted to know whether I can configure 3808ci so that the video is passed through via HDMI and the analog audio is played by 3808 via the composite connectors at the same time. I am reading the manual on this but can't seem to find explanation whether this is possible or not. Thanks.



Yes you can play analog audio while using HDMI video. Each input has a selectable audio input.


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11396741
> 
> 
> I have the 4308ci and the RTi10s and really like the combo. Though, they got better when I bi-amped them using the receiver. I can't remember off the top of my head if the 3808ci can bi-amp or not.



Yes you can Bi-amp the 3808. I would be interested on how you setup yours.

It appears that you would use the assign back surround to bi-amp, but then you would be limited to 5.1 instead of 7.1









Would using surround A and B still give you 7.1?


Also how would you set the crossover on the fronts?

In the polk manual


Bi-wiring, or using separate speaker wire connections for high and low frequency sections. Remove flat metal jumpers.

or

Bi-amping, or using separate amplifiers for the low and high frequency sections of your speakers. Remove flat metal jumpers.


Any help on this would be a great


----------



## prose111

I'm sure if this could be done...but I want to listen to audio (analog) from VCR1 (which is my comuter) while watching TV which is HDMI from the cable box on input TV. I have HDMI from the reciever to TV. Any Help?


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yelloiroc* /forum/post/11392377
> 
> 
> I was using the network interface today and I noticed a BRAND NEW FEATURE its "DENON Web Controler" I wonder what it does!.. Man I hope they just didn't misspell DENON Web Controller. Because that would be silly.



This is built in a another country by people who speak a different language - are you really surprised by a mispelling? It's hard enough for people from this country to spell properly, let alone type.


Eye halve a spelling chequer

It came with my pea sea

It plainly marques four my revue

Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.


Eye strike a key and type a word

And weight four it two say

Weather eye am wrong oar write

It shows me strait a weigh.


As soon as a mist ache is maid

It nose bee fore two long

And eye can put the error rite

Its rare lea ever wrong.


Eye have run this poem threw it

I am shore your pleased two no

Its letter perfect awl the weigh

My chequer tolled me sew.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dleto* /forum/post/11397199
> 
> 
> Yes you can Bi-amp the 3808. I would be interested on how you setup yours.
> 
> It appears that you would use the assign back surround to bi-amp, but then you would be limited to 5.1 instead of 7.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would using surround A and B still give you 7.1?
> 
> 
> Also how would you set the crossover on the fronts?
> 
> In the polk manual
> 
> 
> Bi-wiring, or using separate speaker wire connections for high and low frequency sections. Remove flat metal jumpers.
> 
> or
> 
> Bi-amping, or using separate amplifiers for the low and high frequency sections of your speakers. Remove flat metal jumpers.
> 
> 
> Any help on this would be a great



you are correct, you are limited to 5.1 if you bi-amp since there is only 7 total channels in the Denon. I run two sets of cables to each speaker. The second set are coming from the Amp Assign while choosing Bi-Amp in the Denon setup. Right now using the Advance settings in the Denon I have the fronts at 60hz and everything else at 80Hz. I am still playing with those settings though.


----------



## Noonystock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11364455
> 
> 
> Fully power off your Denon and back on. That should get your GUI back. This is a bug that Denon needs to fix.



Wow...I too encountered the disappearing GUI last night on my week-old 4308CI. I thought I was losing my mind!


Seems I was on the right track as I did try powering down, but still no GUI. Today, I saw your post (e.g. "fully power off") and it hit me...I had only powered down to standby mode.


I'll be trying the fully power off suggestion as soon as I get home today.


Many thanks.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noonystock* /forum/post/11397847
> 
> 
> Wow...I too encountered the disappearing GUI last night on my week-old 4308CI. I thought I was losing my mind!
> 
> 
> Seems I was on the right track as I did try powering down, but still no GUI. Today, I saw your post (e.g. "fully power off") and it hit me...I had only powered down to standby mode.
> 
> 
> I'll be trying the fully power off suggestion as soon as I get home today.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



Before you power cycle, can you please verify that the volume control does not display on screen for other inputs while this is happening. Switch to the TV input, adjust the volume, does the volume slider bar not appear on screen? After power cycle, the volume slider should once again appear on screen.


----------



## dsundstrom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11396213
> 
> 
> 1. PC video: I used to hook up my 4-5 year old Dell to my Samsung 720p/1080i lcd tv through VGA cable, and it gave me good picture (the correct widescreen resolution - 1368/768??). I tried to hook up the pc via DVI-HDMI cable to 3808 and 3808 to tv via HDMI. When the computer boot up, the correct 1368/768 resolution was not selectable in the "display setting". It defaulted to 1280/760?? and not all of the screen is displayed on my TV. Is this an HDCP issue?



I have a Samsung TV also. The Samsung has overscan on the DVI input which means you lose a couple of inches all the way around. On your Samsung remote if you click the "aspect" button twice, it will switch to PC mode which moves the picture in to compensate for the overscan.


----------



## dsundstrom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/11397249
> 
> 
> I'm sure if this could be done...but I want to listen to audio (analog) from VCR1 (which is my comuter) while watching TV which is HDMI from the cable box on input TV. I have HDMI from the reciever to TV. Any Help?



I ran into this also. The only thing you can't reassign is the analog audio input of a component, so if you want to listen to the VCR1 analog audio, you must be using the VCR1 component. So, you will either need to select the TV HDMI for VCR1 or move the analog audio connection on the back from VCR1 to the TV input.


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noonystock* /forum/post/11397847
> 
> 
> Wow...I too encountered the disappearing GUI last night on my week-old 4308CI. I thought I was losing my mind!
> 
> 
> Seems I was on the right track as I did try powering down, but still no GUI. Today, I saw your post (e.g. "fully power off") and it hit me...I had only powered down to standby mode.
> 
> 
> I'll be trying the fully power off suggestion as soon as I get home today.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



Yep, you have to use the little power button on the right. StandBy will not clear the GUI issue. Good luck!


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11397959
> 
> 
> Before you power cycle, can you please verify that the volume control does not display on screen for other inputs while this is happening. Switch to the TV input, adjust the volume, does the volume slider bar not appear on screen? After power cycle, the volume slider should once again appear on screen.



I think when it happened to me it did affect the other sources. It pretty much killed the GUI completely.


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11397690
> 
> 
> you are correct, you are limited to 5.1 if you bi-amp since there is only 7 total channels in the Denon. I run two sets of cables to each speaker. The second set are coming from the Amp Assign while choosing Bi-Amp in the Denon setup. Right now using the Advance settings in the Denon I have the fronts at 60hz and everything else at 80Hz. I am still playing with those settings though.



so you removed the flat metal jumpers ran another set of speaker wires from the Amp Assigned to the extra post on the back of the speakers, sound easy enough









So one more question, can I blow anything up if I do it worng?









Thanks to all for the plethora of information in these forums


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dleto* /forum/post/11398761
> 
> 
> so you removed the flat metal jumpers ran another set of speaker wires from the Amp Assigned to the extra post on the back of the speakers, sound easy enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So one more question, can I blow anything up if I do it worng?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for the plethora of information in these forums



Just make sure you remove the little metal plates on the back of the speakers and you cant really do any damage.


And make sure each channel goes to the same posts on the speakers. So the two amp assign cables both go to the lows or highs on the speakers. Don't mix them up.


----------



## dleto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11399061
> 
> 
> Just make sure you remove the little metal plates on the back of the speakers and you cant really do any damage.
> 
> 
> And make sure each channel goes to the same posts on the speakers. So the two amp assign cables both go to the lows or highs on the speakers. Don't mix them up.



Cool just got me a weekend project

Thanks rkgriffin


----------



## mulesqb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dleto* /forum/post/11395672
> 
> 
> Mulesqb,
> 
> Although I'm not totally happy with the 3808, (still having the sub issue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found that the RTI10s sound much better then with my old receiver. (Integra 7.4)
> 
> The sound is much brighter then with the Integra.
> 
> I don't listen to music on this system so can't speak from that stand point but movies sound much better. I fired up 300 again and was blown away by how it sounded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps in your quest for a new receiver.




Yes it does. I'm close to pulling the trigger. I had been told that the 130w wasn't enough for the RTi10s. But that's what I have with the 3805, and I was hoping it would be be just a touch brighter. Good luck bi-ampping!


----------



## dgotwals1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11264001
> 
> 
> From a PC, one way is to use Windows Media Player 11, turn on sharing in it, and add your files to the library.
> 
> 
> Right click on top or bottom bar of WMP, tools, options, library, configure sharing, click on Denon icon, then allow button.
> 
> 
> On this same library tab, click Monitor Folders button, then click add button and specify a folder, repeat for other folders. You can just enter c:\\ and get everything, but this may not be the best option.
> 
> 
> Once you have done this, go to NET/USB input on the Denon, you should see your PC in there now, drill down to your files and select.
> 
> 
> HTH



Do you know if you can stream from a network hard drive? I just got a 1TB drive and would love to store hq files of my music.


----------



## rickyhustle




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by rickyhustle
> 
> Hello all, I have yet another bass management question regarding crossover settings on the 3808ci. I have a pretty good understanding of bass management as relates to my setup but one setting is confusing me.
> 
> 
> I have all speakers set to 'Small'. I'm using an SVS 20-39 PCi sub.
> 
> 
> I'm using 'Advanced' settings in the speaker configuration. I have my mains set at a 60Hz crossover (they go down to 34Hz). My center and rears are set at 80Hz. Down at the bottom of the 'Advanced' setup screen there is a setting for subwoofer crossover. What exactly is this for? Should I leave it at 80Hz, or bring it up to say 120Hz? Thanks in advance for any feedback.





> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by monsteraudio
> 
> That is called a low pass crossover, when you do your mains or rears you are using a high pass crossover, 80Hz is a good staring point it all depends on how much bass you want your sub to play.



Man, I can't believe I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around this one.


If I set the subwoofer crossover (within the advanced settings on the Denon, not on the back of my SVS) to 80Hz or 120Hz what exactly is the difference?


I understand completely how high-pass works, if I set it to 60Hz and my mains are set to small, all that bass intended for the mains that is below 60Hz goes to the sub instead.


This low-pass thing has me befuddled. Please someone, put me out of my mis-informed misery!


----------



## tbmiller1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickyhustle* /forum/post/11401324
> 
> 
> Man, I can't believe I'm having trouble wrapping my brain around this one.
> 
> 
> If I set the subwoofer crossover (within the advanced settings on the Denon, not on the back of my SVS) to 80Hz or 120Hz what exactly is the difference?
> 
> 
> I understand completely how high-pass works, if I set the low-pass to 60Hz and my mains are set to small, all that bass intended for the mains that is below 60Hz goes to the sub instead.
> 
> 
> This low-pass thing has me befuddled. Please someone, put me out of my mis-informed misery!



I am in the same boat with you. I am hoping this thread can apply a concentrated effort towards resolving the bass issue so many are having with the 3808. I have the 3808 setting for my sub at 80Hz. On the back of my sub it is also set at 80Hz. I sold my Denon 5803 for this unit and am shocked at how much bass output I have lost. I would like these questions answered:

1 - Should I set the Denon sub setting at 120Hz and if so why?

2 - Where should I set the sub setting at? Should it be matched to the Denon's setting or???

I am also in be-fuddled misery!!!


----------



## Kris P




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *henryld* /forum/post/10774330
> 
> 
> Yet the 875 does not have the ethernet/usb networking connectivity. A difficult choice, to say the least, at this point. I, for one, will await the reviews before making my purchase decision.



Henryld,


If you are looking for an Onkyo network receiver there is a new one:

*TX-NR905*


THX Ultra2

7 x 140W 7.1-Channel Home Network Receiver

1080p, HQV Reon-VX Chip,

AUDYSSEY MultEQ XT,

2-HDMI Outputs,

Burr-Brown DACs,

Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD,

THX, WRAT,

XM-HD/Sirius-Ready,

VLSC (Vector Linear Shaping Circuitry), USB, Ethernet


Price: $1,995.00


This one is even THX Ultra 2 certified. None of the newest Denon's receivers are (not even AVR-4308CI at the price of $2,500) has THX certification.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickyhustle* /forum/post/11401324
> 
> 
> I understand completely how high-pass works, if I set it to 60Hz and my mains are set to small, all that bass intended for the mains that is below 60Hz goes to the sub instead.
> 
> 
> This low-pass thing has me befuddled. Please someone, put me out of my mis-informed misery!



Low pass works just the opposite of high pass. If you set the low pass crossover setting on your sub to 80Hz, then all frequencies under 80Hz are sent to your sub. If you have 80Hz set as the high pass to the mains, then the low pass to 120Hz to your sub, then your sub gets frequencies below 120Hz and your mains get frequencies above 80Hz, so there would be some overlap. If you set both at 80Hz, there is no overlap.


----------



## LushMojo

Long story short - I have the following:


Sony 46XBR2 LCD panel

Onkyo TX-SR875

Motorola DCH3216 (Comcast's new DVR)

Sony upscaling DVD player

Xbox 360 (newest premium model w/HDMI connection)


Everything works well and I like the Onkyo except for a hideous "motion judder" issue that occurs not infrequently. If I take the Onkyo out of the loop the issue goes away. The current thinking over on the 875 thread is that the Reon in the Onkyo is having trouble with the signal output from the Motorola box and ends up causing the "motion judder." Even if I set the Onkyo to passthrough the problem still occurs (i.e. - the PassThrough setting is still doing something with the signal).


All in all I'm just not certain Onkyo is going to address the issue (they seem to be passing the buck to the Motorola box). And while I agree that the Motorola box is causing the issue initially the Reon in the Onkyo should be smart enough to deal with it since my Sony LCD panel has no trouble when the Motorola is plugged directly in.


Can anyone here tell me why I should, in fact, go with the Denon? I'm still within my 30 day return period with One Call. Anyone know of any motion issues with the Denon? How's the heat? (the Onkyo is wicked hot) Any info and/or opinions would be greatly appreciated. It looks like the Denon will do pretty much everything the Onkyo is currently doing for me plus give me some extras (ethernet, firmware downloads, etc.).


----------



## ryaneagon

I have the Denon 3808ci and a sunfire signature sub, my question is, what should I set my crossover too, seeing that the denon and the sub both have crossovers? is there anyway to bypass the crossover on the denon (full signal) I have the sub crossed over at about 60hz and the denon crossed all the way up. My mains are klipsch rf-5 they are set to 60hz everything else is set to 80hz the sunfire can be adjusted between 35-100hz, I think it gets a little muddy when set above 60hz I know I have a gap between 60-80 but I don't seem to noticed when i do a freq drop using my rears and the sub. what do think is the best setting. Thanks for any help


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LushMojo* /forum/post/11402227
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone here tell me why I should, in fact, go with the Denon?



Issues with the new Denons can be found here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=887746


----------



## rickyhustle




> Quote:
> Low pass works just the opposite of high pass. If you set the low pass crossover setting on your sub to 80Hz, then all frequencies under 80Hz are sent to your sub. If you have 80Hz set as the high pass to the mains, then the low pass to 120Hz to your sub, then your sub gets frequencies below 120Hz and your mains get frequencies above 80Hz, so there would be some overlap. If you set both at 80Hz, there is no overlap.



Ohhhhhhhhh.










Overlap! I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## LushMojo

So, I did the research and read the problem(s) page for the AVR-3808CI (none of which seemed like they'll affect me much, if any). It seems like it's a better match for me than the Onkyo 875 and so I've placed an order with One Call tonight. It should be here in a couple of days.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbmiller1* /forum/post/11401549
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat with you. I am hoping this thread can apply a concentrated effort towards resolving the bass issue so many are having with the 3808. I have the 3808 setting for my sub at 80Hz. On the back of my sub it is also set at 80Hz. I sold my Denon 5803 for this unit and am shocked at how much bass output I have lost. I would like these questions answered:
> 
> 1 - Should I set the Denon sub setting at 120Hz and if so why?
> 
> 2 - Where should I set the sub setting at? Should it be matched to the Denon's setting or???
> 
> I am also in be-fuddled misery!!!



Try something, in manual tell it you have no sub, I have more bass to the fronts is what I hear, too bad it goes away once I tell it I have a sub.


----------



## bigmoviebuff

Just got my 3808 today, I already have a problem. I have my toshiba dvd recorder (rd-xs52) and whenever I switch to it I get an error on the dvd player saying the hdmi connection cannot be verified. It works when I hook it up directly to the tv. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigmoviebuff* /forum/post/11404485
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 today, I already have a problem. I have my toshiba dvd recorder (rd-xs52) and whenever I switch to it I get an error on the dvd player saying the hdmi connection cannot be verified. It works when I hook it up directly to the tv. anyone got any ideas?



To troubleshooting I would remove all other HDMI devices and then try the DVD player in each of the inputs. It that all fails then try a different cable. If that still fails then you mgiht have an issue










If at any stage it works, start adding back other devices.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kris P* /forum/post/11401929
> 
> 
> This one is even THX Ultra 2 certified. None of the newest Denon's receivers are (not even AVR-4308CI at the price of $2,500) has THX certification.



Would any kind soul clue me in as to what it takes to be THX certified? What is the significance of it, in general? Just a brief description in laymen's terms will suffice.


And if somebody could kindly point me in the right direction as to where I can read more on it I would appreciate it.


Brandon


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/11405881
> 
> 
> Would any kind soul clue me in as to what it takes to be THX certified? What is the significance of it, in general? Just a brief description in laymen's terms will suffice.
> 
> 
> And if somebody could kindly point me in the right direction as to where I can read more on it I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Brandon




This should get you started....

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...06-part-1.html 

http://www.audioholics.com/education...searchterm=thx


----------



## Noonystock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11397959
> 
> 
> Before you power cycle, can you please verify that the volume control does not display on screen for other inputs while this is happening. Switch to the TV input, adjust the volume, does the volume slider bar not appear on screen? After power cycle, the volume slider should once again appear on screen.



Hmmm...sorry I didn't see your post until after I powered off and restored the GUI (yea!)


Don't fret...I seem to lose the GUI after a few moments, each time I select the NET/USB input. So I'm sure I'll have other opportunities to check it out.


Next question will be about getting internet radio to work...no success there yet


----------



## meyrowitz

Picked up a 3808 last night. Liked the sound. The best thing for me was I was able to upscale/upconvert 480I SD to 1080P without stretching. I could not do this with the Onkyo 875. Will spend more time with the 3808 over the weekend.


----------



## Guru

Can any users tell me if night mode works in all surround modes?


----------



## gordgal

I live in Vancouver, Canada and am dismayed at the markup that the 3808 is being sold for in Canada (compared to the US$ MSRP).


Can anyone recommend a store close to the border (Bellingham, Seattle, etc.) that has the 3808 in stock and is reputable (good exchange/refund policy)?


Thanks


Gordon


----------



## Liquid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordgal* /forum/post/11408218
> 
> 
> I live in Vancouver, Canada and am dismayed at the markup that the 3808 is being sold for in Canada (compared to the US$ MSRP).
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a store close to the border (Bellingham, Seattle, etc.) that has the 3808 in stock and is reputable (good exchange/refund policy)?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Gordon



Gordon, I'm in Langley and the Canadian markup on electronics has been a long running joke. Our dollar is trading at around 8%, but electronics are 35%, or higher. I believe there's a Circuit City or something like that across the street from Bellis Fair mall in Bellingham.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11396824
> 
> 
> My 3808CI shipped from J&R yesterday!



Due to the various issues with the new Denon CI AVRs, I will be refusing delivery of my 3808CI on Wednesday and have it returned to J&R.


Once Denon provides updates that correct these issues then I will be reconsidering a purchase.....but not until that happens. It is unfortunate that we as avid consumers must be the trial horses for these new releases. They should be more thoroughly checked out before release.










I have notified Denon of my non purchase as well as a link to the bug Thread, so hopefully they get the picture soon.......Denon, can you hear me now?


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11409026
> 
> 
> Due to the various issues with the new Denon CI AVRs, I will be refusing delivery of my 3808CI on Wednesday and have it returned to J&R.
> 
> 
> Once Denon provides updates that correct these issues then I will be reconsidering a purchase.....but not until that happens. It is unfortunate that we as avid consumers must be the trial horses for these new releases. They should be more thoroughly checked out before release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have notified Denon of my non purchase as well as a link to the bug Thread, so hopefully they get the picture soon.......Denon, can you hear me now?



You will never be able to buy a "new" receiver then. Go read any thread for any receiver. They all have issues. Hopefully one day this will not be the case. There is just too many new features in the AVR market right now. Lucky for me none of the issues with my 4308ci are anywhere near a deal killer. Annoying here and there? Yes. The only one that sucks is the GUI going away but that is only on a single source and is easily fixed.


----------



## NickFoley

With the 30 day satisfaction deals they reputable companies offer, You're better off testing the receiver for yourself and let things shake down from there. I had lip sync issues with the 805 and switched a 905 order to a 3808 at ABT. I'll give the Denon a go and see what I think.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11409026
> 
> 
> Due to the various issues with the new Denon CI AVRs, I will be refusing delivery of my 3808CI on Wednesday and have it returned to J&R.
> 
> 
> Once Denon provides updates that correct these issues then I will be reconsidering a purchase.....but not until that happens. It is unfortunate that we as avid consumers must be the trial horses for these new releases. They should be more thoroughly checked out before release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have notified Denon of my non purchase as well as a link to the bug Thread, so hopefully they get the picture soon.......Denon, can you hear me now?



Well. Awesome. Sticking it to the Man, I assume.


Dude, you hear of 30-day trial? Or are you in the habit of taking everything you read on the "interweb" as gospel truth?


Sometimes you got to $hit or get off the pot!


Groovily,

Me


----------



## meyrowitz

One difference I noticed between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808 was on the Onkyo, if I switched to an HDMI source (like cbl tv) and then switched to the radio, the tv picture stayed on (which is what I wanted). On the Denon, the picture went away when I switched to a strictly audio source. There's probably a way to have the picture from a video source while playing audio from a audio source.


Any ideas???


----------



## pclausen

Is it just me or does the GUI only work when overlaid over live video?


I bring up the GUI on my TV attached via a HDMI to DVI cable (Panny TH-65PF9UK), and as soon as I change to an input that does not currently display any video, like the CD input, the screen goes blank. I then have to walk over the the receiver and use that display to continue to navigate.


My sources are as follows (all connected via HDMI):


PS3 (1080p60)

HD-A1 (1080i60)

HTPC (1080p60)

DirecTV HR20 (1080i60)


I have the scaler disabled in my 3808, but turning it on doesn't make a difference. I have the output set to 1080p.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyrowitz* /forum/post/11410534
> 
> 
> One difference I noticed between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808 was on the Onkyo, if I switched to an HDMI source (like cbl tv) and then switched to the radio, the tv picture stayed on (which is what I wanted). On the Denon, the picture went away when I switched to a strictly audio source. There's probably a way to have the picture from a video source while playing audio from a audio source.
> 
> 
> Any ideas???



Just you... I get a "denon" logo on my screen when nothing is passing and I can gui it right up.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/11405881
> 
> 
> Would any kind soul clue me in as to what it takes to be THX certified? What is the significance of it, in general? Just a brief description in laymen's terms will suffice.
> 
> 
> And if somebody could kindly point me in the right direction as to where I can read more on it I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Brandon



You meet some minimum specs and they prove that you do and you pay George Lucas big $$$'s and you are now THX certified. I think if my pencil were fancy enough and I paid George some bucks I could be the proud owner of a THX certified pencil.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11409026
> 
> 
> Due to the various issues with the new Denon CI AVRs, I will be refusing delivery of my 3808CI on Wednesday and have it returned to J&R.
> 
> 
> Once Denon provides updates that correct these issues then I will be reconsidering a purchase.....but not until that happens. It is unfortunate that we as avid consumers must be the trial horses for these new releases. They should be more thoroughly checked out before release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have notified Denon of my non purchase as well as a link to the bug Thread, so hopefully they get the picture soon.......Denon, can you hear me now?



You are missing out. Of course if you planned on doing a lot of the NET/USB then it would be a valid gripe... how they missed the blacking out of the gui is beyond me... what morons.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordgal* /forum/post/11408218
> 
> 
> I live in Vancouver, Canada and am dismayed at the markup that the 3808 is being sold for in Canada (compared to the US$ MSRP).
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a store close to the border (Bellingham, Seattle, etc.) that has the 3808 in stock and is reputable (good exchange/refund policy)?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Gordon



Magnolia Audio Video


Lynnwood

425.775.7288

4201 196th SW

Lynnwood, WA 98036

2 in stock


Bellevue

425.747.0850

14404 NE 20th Street

Bellevue, WA 98007

3 in stock


I just called both of these stores. Ask them to match J&R (call J&R first to verify that their price is still at the pre-order price). They did price match for me, although I actually bought at the southcenter store.


----------



## ChromeAce

This unit is apparently not compatible with the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080 front projector and the TiVo Series 3 DVR. I also had this issue with one of the new Sony HDMI receivers as well. The cable run to the projector is 20 feet and all cables being used are Monster. Any thoughts? I get no picture from the Series 3 to the projector unless it is connected DIRECTLY to the projector with that same 20ft. HDMI cable. AppleTV works when switched thru these receivers, incidentally. So it appears to be a TiVo Series 3 / Epson issue when combined with these receivers.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChromeAce* /forum/post/11411365
> 
> 
> This unit is apparently not compatible with the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080 front projector and the TiVo Series 3 DVR. I also had this issue with one of the new Sony HDMI receivers as well. The cable run to the projector is 20 feet and all cables being used are Monster. Any thoughts? I get no picture from the Series 3 to the projector unless it is connected DIRECTLY to the projector with that same 20ft. HDMI cable. AppleTV works when switched thru these receivers, incidentally. So it appears to be a TiVo Series 3 / Epson issue when combined with these receivers.



I haven't had any problems with my Series 3 to my Sharp LCD. Well, I take that back - my Series 3 started rebooting every 20 minutes or so, but that's a bad Tivo hardware issue. It all worked fine for a while...


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChromeAce* /forum/post/11411365
> 
> 
> This unit is apparently not compatible with the Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080 front projector and the TiVo Series 3 DVR. I also had this issue with one of the new Sony HDMI receivers as well. The cable run to the projector is 20 feet and all cables being used are Monster. Any thoughts? I get no picture from the Series 3 to the projector unless it is connected DIRECTLY to the projector with that same 20ft. HDMI cable. AppleTV works when switched thru these receivers, incidentally. So it appears to be a TiVo Series 3 / Epson issue when combined with these receivers.



I haven't had any issues with my Tivo S3. What kind of cables are you using? There have been more than a few reports where people swapout their cables and everything works. Even though those same older cables work with other devices. Monoprice cables are the ones I haven't heard any issues from. You could get the 28AWG ones for all your needs and a 24AWG for that 20ft run. Wouldn't cost you all that much either.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/11410487
> 
> 
> Well. Awesome. Sticking it to the Man, I assume.
> 
> 
> Dude, you hear of 30-day trial? Or are you in the habit of taking everything you read on the "interweb" as gospel truth?
> 
> 
> Sometimes you got to $hit or get off the pot!
> 
> 
> Groovily,
> 
> Me




If you read the various threads about the 4308CI and 3808CI as well as the Bug Thread, you will quickly realize that something stinks in Denon Land, and it ain't my pot!










I have the selected the 3808CI as the best AVR that fits my needs, but I will not be purchasing something that does not works as advertised. There are problems that Denon needs to fix. If they fix'em then I'm in; if not I will go elsewhere. Pretty simple isn't it


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/11411001
> 
> 
> You are missing out. Of course if you planned on doing a lot of the NET/USB then it would be a valid gripe... how they missed the blacking out of the gui is beyond me... what morons.



Exactly, it doesn't work correctly and I will be very happy to wait until it does with a Denon fix....if it comes?










Luckily, PClausen has the same HDTV as me and a 3808CI, so I can learn off his experience at this time:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...2&postcount=30 


Since he is having issues, I prefer to wait until he give the "all Clear signal". I hope he gets it working.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11412379
> 
> 
> If you read the various threads about the 4308CI and 3808CI as well as the Bug Thread, you will quickly realize that something stinks in Denon Land, and it ain't my pot!



bwclark of course it's your call and if you want to wait there's no harm with that. But I think you're overemphasizing the problems seen so far and maybe not realizing the number of glitches common with new releases. So far the number and severity of problems I've seen in the threads have been lower than I would have expected. Granted maybe I'm valuing certain things at lower levels than you are so maybe what's a minor nuisance to me is a dealbreaker to you (for example I have a networked media player so I'd never use the Denon for streaming music anyway).


And luckily we now have the option to update the receivers without needing to take them to a service center or mail them in for update. I believe that the problems seen so far can be addresses with firmware updates (ie they wouldn't need to be sent in for service or hardware replacement).


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11413169
> 
> 
> bwclark of course it's your call and if you want to wait there's no harm with that. But I think you're overemphasizing the problems seen so far and maybe not realizing the number of glitches common with new releases. So far the number and severity of problems I've seen in the threads have been lower than I would have expected. Granted maybe I'm valuing certain things at lower levels than you are so maybe what's a minor nuisance to me is a dealbreaker to you (for example I have a networked media player so I'd never use the Denon for streaming music anyway).
> 
> 
> And luckily we now have the option to update the receivers without needing to take them to a service center or mail them in for update. I believe that the problems seen so far can be addresses with firmware updates (ie they wouldn't need to be sent in for service or hardware replacement).




Thanks for the thoughts Erikk,


If you look at the post just above yours you will find a link to a post by PClausen who has the same HDTV as mine. He is having difficulty with the HDMI>DVI and the GUI. Perhaps he is doing something wrong, but I prefer not to see these kinds of post especially when it involves the same equipment I would be using. I don't need these types of headaches that would result from this type of hassle.


I certainly hope and would expect Denon to make good on their equipment and provide updates that will remedy all problems that have been identified to date. For me, I prefer to wait until they make good on those promises.


----------



## erikk

Unfortunately I don't think you can use HDMI handshake issues as a litmus test on any piece of gear. That's just a cluster F that could be caused by any piece of gear in your system or maybe even a bird farting as it flies overhead. We've seen plenty of people where one person has issues and another doesn't, using the same gear.


The GUI of course is all Denon. Hopefully they'll fix it soon.


If you don't mind waiting and one or more of the issues are a deal-breaker, then by all means wait until they're fixed. But I'm guessing by the time every possible issue every person has is fixed, you'll be considering whether it's worth waiting for the 3809 or 4309 and then the cycle will start all over.


----------



## bwclark

The HDMI>DVI and no GUI is a biggy for me....don't know about anyone else, but I would like to see PClausen give a two thumbs up that all is ok. I certainly will not accept having to get up and run over to the AVR display and work it from there.










The 3808CI is going to be fine once they get the problems corrected and I am confident that Denon will make good on their equipment. Just how long it will take is a big ?. I remember some of last years Pioneers and the LFE problem and an coming firmware fix that took many months to finally obtain. I don't need that with the 3808CI.


If something else comes along that I feel is a better fit for my needs then I will be happy to wait for my needs and expectations. Right now, Denon is not deliving as promised....no deal.


----------



## pclausen

I'm happy to report that my GUI now works on all inputs, even the ones with no video associated with them. Everything began working after I used the web interface to clean up all my settings (much easier to navigate than the on screen GUI IMHO.) Go figure.


I also deleted all the inputs I don't use. This way the input selector knob on the front of the AVR only scrolls through the inputs actually in use. Nice! Of course my 3 most frequently used inputs are also associated with the quick select buttons on the front. I plan to roll all this into my Harmony 880 so it won't really matter, but it is still a neat feature.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11413441
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that my GUI now works on all inputs, even the ones with no video associated with them. Everything began working after I used the web interface to clean up all my settings (much easier to navigate than the on screen GUI IMHO.) Go figure.
> 
> 
> I also deleted all the inputs I don't use. This way the input selector knob on the front of the AVR only scrolls through the inputs actually in use. Nice! Of course my 3 most frequently used inputs are also associated with the quick select buttons on the front. Of course I plan to roll all this into my Harmony 880 so it won't really matter, but it is still a neat feature.



Thank you for the post! One down.....XX to go.










This has me feeling much better....humm...









I do have a Streamium player for internet radio, PC music, so maybe.......









I also have an XM mini tuner/dock on the way.......


Damn, I will reconsider.......


----------



## Noonystock

The power off trick reliably brings my GUI back, but by chance, tonight I noticed another, less disruptive fix.


Just turn the Source Select knob one position to the right or to the left to restore the GUI. Then dial back to NET/USB. Voila! Note: changing source from the remote doesn't seem to have the same restorative effect...you have to actually rotate the Source Select knob to get the GUI back. Still awkward, but better than a complete power off.


Would be curious to know if this works for anyone else...


----------



## SirDracula

ANOTHER BUG:


If you change any of the HDMI Setup i/p scaler options and then you run Audyssey, all the i/p scaler options are reverted to their defaults.


It happened to me twice already, can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## mks100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneagon* /forum/post/11402498
> 
> 
> I have the Denon 3808ci and a sunfire signature sub, my question is, what should I set my crossover too, seeing that the denon and the sub both have crossovers? is there anyway to bypass the crossover on the denon (full signal) I have the sub crossed over at about 60hz and the denon crossed all the way up. My mains are klipsch rf-5 they are set to 60hz everything else is set to 80hz the sunfire can be adjusted between 35-100hz, I think it gets a little muddy when set above 60hz I know I have a gap between 60-80 but I don't seem to noticed when i do a freq drop using my rears and the sub. what do think is the best setting. Thanks for any help



You need to set your Sub's crossover as high as it will go (120Hz - 150Hz) and use the Denon to adjust the crossover. If you set both at 80Hz, you will "cascade" the crossovers which will result in a 3db - 6db suck out at 80Hz. I have Paradigm Studio 60.4s, matching Center and B&W LM1s for Rears. I have the Mains set at 40Hz, the Center at 60Hz and the Rears at 80Hz. I have no issues with Bass with this Receiver. By setting the Sub at Full Range you delegate the Crossover settings to the Denon. Hope this helps.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11413267
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts Erikk,
> 
> 
> If you look at the post just above yours you will find a link to a post by PClausen who has the same HDTV as mine. He is having difficulty with the HDMI>DVI and the GUI. Perhaps he is doing something wrong, but I prefer not to see these kinds of post especially when it involves the same equipment I would be using. I don't need these types of headaches that would result from this type of hassle.
> 
> 
> I certainly hope and would expect Denon to make good on their equipment and provide updates that will remedy all problems that have been identified to date. For me, I prefer to wait until they make good on those promises.




I have a monoprice HDMI to DVI and hooking it up to a 2nd generation (HLN) Samsung DLP. It is working fantastic from my perspective. Good solid sync. Like I said before... if you just want to wait then you can. Meanwhile I can enjoy all this 3808 goodness to myself! (I could care less about the network audio... it is neat but I don't sit in my theatre to listen to music).


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noonystock* /forum/post/11414801
> 
> 
> The power off trick reliably brings my GUI back, but by chance, tonight I noticed another, less disruptive fix.
> 
> 
> Just turn the Source Select knob one position to the right or to the left to restore the GUI. Then dial back to NET/USB. Voila! Note: changing source from the remote doesn't seem to have the same restorative effect...you have to actually rotate the Source Select knob to get the GUI back. Still awkward, but better than a complete power off.
> 
> 
> Would be curious to know if this works for anyone else...




I actually got it to come back by hitting either menu a couple of times or return a couple of times. I think that the "grey" screen might be some kind of screen saver for doofuses who leave their plasma on to get fried. Of course the result has run amok and is very buggy to return to normal from the remote (also a feature as a person who leaves it on and then the cat stomps on the remote has now got some interesting burnt-in spots on their tv).


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11413441
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that my GUI now works on all inputs, even the ones with no video associated with them. Everything began working after I used the web interface to clean up all my settings (much easier to navigate than the on screen GUI IMHO.) Go figure.
> 
> 
> I also deleted all the inputs I don't use. This way the input selector knob on the front of the AVR only scrolls through the inputs actually in use. Nice! Of course my 3 most frequently used inputs are also associated with the quick select buttons on the front. I plan to roll all this into my Harmony 880 so it won't really matter, but it is still a neat feature.



Thanks. This was a very informative post. My gear (Sony 60A3000, Denon 3808CI and DefTech speakers) should arrive midweek. If the GUI/remote are tedious, I may try the web interface as well. I've heard it is written by and for engineers, but I am one...so maybe that will work out for me. LOL


----------



## videophiles09

Any un-boxing photos???


----------



## SinisterJ

For those of you that use AVIA or DVE to calibrate your speakers with your 3808ci when you are listening to test tones on the DVD how do you adjust your channel level without the reciever sending its own test tone? I am using a meter and wanting to use the tones on AVIA but when I need to adjust the channel level, the Denon test tone kicks on and mutes the DVD


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11413441
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that my GUI now works on all inputs, even the ones with no video associated with them. Everything began working after I used the web interface to clean up all my settings (much easier to navigate than the on screen GUI IMHO.) Go figure.
> 
> 
> I also deleted all the inputs I don't use. This way the input selector knob on the front of the AVR only scrolls through the inputs actually in use. Nice! Of course my 3 most frequently used inputs are also associated with the quick select buttons on the front. I plan to roll all this into my Harmony 880 so it won't really matter, but it is still a neat feature.



Web interface, please tell me what this is all about?

I do have the unit playing my music through my lan. Can I control and set it up eaiser on the computer?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SinisterJ* /forum/post/11416105
> 
> 
> For those of you that use AVIA or DVE to calibrate your speakers with your 3808ci when you are listening to test tones on the DVD how do you adjust your channel level without the reciever sending its own test tone? I am using a meter and wanting to use the tones on AVIA but when I need to adjust the channel level, the Denon test tone kicks on and mutes the DVD



Hit Enter/Ch Select on the remote (the round button in the center of the 4 navigational arrows).


----------



## SirDracula

Room EQ: Audyssey - am I the only one who thinks the Audyssey EQ mode takes away from the dynamics/range? I prefer setting the Room EQ to off even though it may not be "correct".


Maybe we should start a new thread where the only thing we discuss is our experience with Audyssey. So far I ran it twice (and in the process as a side effect aka bug I lost my i/p scaler settings) but I'm not impressed with the results. The crossovers were set all over the place though I have identical speakers all around, the levels don't match what I would otherwise calibrate with Avia or DVE (I guess because there's more processing happening on the path from the DVD player to the speakers which affects the levels) and I'm not a big fan of the EQ curve it determined. The only thing that was accurate was the speaker distance but that I can easily measure myself with a tape measure.


I ended up turning off Room EQ, calibrating the levels with an SPL using Avia, setting my own crossovers and just keeping the distances.


In my opinion the Audyssey process is flawed, it should not be using tones generated by the receiver, but instead it should come with a DVD that has the tones on it so that you are truly calibrating the entire sound path from the source to the destination.


----------



## Ken Ross

I've seen many people not happy with the settings Audyssey provided...and this was not just with Denons. My thinking on this is that ultimately it's _you_ that's going to listen to the receiver, not "Mr. Audyssey", so adjust it so that it sounds good to you.


----------



## pclausen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11416189
> 
> 
> Web interface, please tell me what this is all about?
> 
> I do have the unit playing my music through my lan. Can I control and set it up eaiser on the computer?



Yes. It is much easier to use my notebook keyboard to rename the inputs and such than using the remote control. The "Source Select" in the web interface puts everything on a single page. Here's a shot of my HTPC source settings for example. Video is coming in via HDMI 3 and audio via Digital Coax 2.











Just point your browser at the DHCP IP address that your router assigns your receiver. Or, manually configure the IP address.


----------



## rdilliker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11417600
> 
> 
> Yes. It is much easier to use my notebook keyboard to rename the inputs and such than using the remote control. The "Source Select" in the web interface puts everything on a single page. Here's a shot of my HTPC source settings for example. Video is coming in via HDMI 3 and audio via Digital Coax 2.
> 
> 
> Just point your browser at the HDCP IP address that your router assigns your receiver. Or, manually configure the IP address.



Me thinks you mean DHCP, not HDCP







.


----------



## pclausen

Oops. Yeah...


----------



## NickFoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/11417441
> 
> 
> I've seen many people not happy with the settings Audyssey provided...and this was not just with Denons. My thinking on this is that ultimately it's _you_ that's going to listen to the receiver, not "Mr. Audyssey", so adjust it so that it sounds good to you.



Certainly. I manually added all of the settings, distance (ft), and channel levels. Audyssey got everything wrong when I ran it on my 805, so now that I have a 3808 I decided to just do it myself the first time through and avoid that hassle.


I'm loving that you can see the volume level over all sources. I never thought it would be a big deal, but it's a nice feature to have.


----------



## j0b0

I got the 3808ci yesterday and got most everything hooked up right - satellite, xbox360 and dvd. The dvd player is a sony disc commander 400 dvd changer model DVP-CX995V. I have picture fine but for the life of me I cannot get any sound out. When I hook up the hdmi output into the 3808, picture is fine but you get no sound at all. I have gone thru the sources and set it up the same way I did the others.


When I remove the hdmi cable and hook up the component cables I used to use, I can get picture and only minor background surround sound. You cannot hear any voices at all on any dvd. When I am using the hdmi cable, on the front of the 3808 it says analog for audio even though I have gone in there and set video and audio to hdmi only. When I am using component, it says analog and that is fine as the cables are analog for that. What I cannot figure out at all is why only on the dvd can I not get any sound, Satellite and XBOX sound great and have no issues. Any suggestions would be appreciated as I am out of ideas.


Chris


----------



## j0b0

Ok I figured out the dvd player settings needed some fixing which I did - however the overall volume levels for playing dvd are very low vs other sources. Just to get decent sound levels I am at about 60% of max on volume - If I switch to other sources it is so loud vs dvd. How do I adjust this levels on the dvd sound on the receiver?


----------



## bwclark

Page 38 of the Manual......Source Level for info about adjustments per input.


----------



## dsundstrom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11416481
> 
> 
> Room EQ: Audyssey - am I the only one who thinks the Audyssey EQ mode takes away from the dynamics/range? I prefer setting the Room EQ to off even though it may not be "correct".



When I turn on Audyssey, I get lip sync problems. Anyone else have this problem and maybe a work around? I'm not even sure how to test for this. My guess is the audio is behind the video due to the Audyssey processing, so the audio delay setting won't help me.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Noonystock* /forum/post/11414801
> 
> 
> The power off trick reliably brings my GUI back, but by chance, tonight I noticed another, less disruptive fix.
> 
> 
> Just turn the Source Select knob one position to the right or to the left to restore the GUI. Then dial back to NET/USB. Voila! Note: changing source from the remote doesn't seem to have the same restorative effect...you have to actually rotate the Source Select knob to get the GUI back. Still awkward, but better than a complete power off.
> 
> 
> Would be curious to know if this works for anyone else...



I tried this fix, it did not work for me. After the grey screen appeared, I used the input knob to change to TV/Cable, then went back to NET/USB, the screen was still grey.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11417600
> 
> 
> Yes. It is much easier to use my notebook keyboard to rename the inputs and such than using the remote control. The "Source Select" in the web interface puts everything on a single page. Here's a shot of my HTPC source settings for example. Video is coming in via HDMI 3 and audio via Digital Coax 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just point your browser at the DHCP IP address that your router assigns your receiver. Or, manually configure the IP address.



Is the web interface 100% = gui ?

is it everything same as thegui ?


Thanks


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11417600
> 
> 
> Yes. It is much easier to use my notebook keyboard to rename the inputs and such than using the remote control. The "Source Select" in the web interface puts everything on a single page. Here's a shot of my HTPC source settings for example. Video is coming in via HDMI 3 and audio via Digital Coax 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just point your browser at the DHCP IP address that your router assigns your receiver. Or, manually configure the IP address.



Much easier to do a lot of things. However, did you notice the mispelled word on the initial page? Those crazy japanese...


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11421807
> 
> 
> Is the web interface 100% = gui ?
> 
> is it everything same as thegui ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



No... just source/input configuration and some actual ability to control some things on the zone. Doing setup for the quick selects is pretty easy too.


----------



## gordgal

I've been trying to decide between the 3808 (my original favourite) and the not yet released Sony. The Sony got a very good review on CNET and has 6 HDMI inputs but my discovering that it doesn't allow upscaling of HDMI sources, only direct pass through, has put Denon in the lead. On the Sony forum the view is that this is a plus, but in my opinion it is a large omission!!!! None of the new receivers seem to be perfect but it seems that the 3808 will work the best for my present setup.


I'll be buying in the next 2 weeks and am very thankful for all of your reviews & comments (now to decide between the Sony XBR4 and the Samsung 81).


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordgal* /forum/post/11424272
> 
> 
> I've been trying to decide between the 3808 (my original favourite) and the not yet released Sony. The Sony got a very good review on CNET and has 6 HDMI inputs but my discovering that it doesn't allow upscaling of HDMI sources, only direct pass through, has put Denon in the lead.



I think the sound quality of the Denon is much better than the Sony. The extra 2 HDMI inputs on the Sony - that's something that can be easily fixed by an external 4-port HDMI switch for about $50 if/when you ever have more than 4 HDMI sources.


I like my 3808ci, I've never been a fan of the Sony sound. I almost got the Sony though, I had an opportunity to get it for $1K shipped direct from Sony (via someone who works for Sony and gets the employee pricing), but then I decided that $300 extra I paid for the Denon, amortized over the next 5 years that I intend to keep the receiver is worth the better sound quality.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/11424154
> 
> 
> Much easier to do a lot of things. However, did you notice the mispelled word on the initial page? Those crazy japanese...



Did you guys that tried this web interface have any problems with the settings staying set properly.


When I tried this some names were changed properly and some did not.

Input assigns also were not right.


Perhaps some kind of save mode is needed?


----------



## dangerfish

Guys,

I have a cheapo video game system for my kids and a rather nice camcorder that I can not get to play video on the TV when routing thru the 3808. Both have the yellow analog composite video connections. I have tried connections on the back of the unit and also the V. Aux on the front. Audio does come thru. Just no video. Video from both is displayed on the TV if I plug directly into the TV. I called tech support (worthless) and tried just about every setting I can get my hands on. I have 4 other video connections, 2 component and 2 HDMI. HDMI only out to the TV. Any help? I am worried that it is broken.


----------



## bwclark

*Zone 3 Audio:*


I had'nt given much thought to the use of my old Yamaha AR, but with the Zone capability of the 3808, I am thinking about using the Yamaha via the 3808 Zone 3 audio outputs.


Since the Yamaha would be in an upstairs bedroom, the new Denon RC-7000CI would allow me to control the 3808CI downstairs from upstairs and send whatever to the upstairs Yamaha via Zone 3.

http://news.ecoustics.com/bbs/messag...81/373638.html 


Do I have that correct?










Since this would be audio only, I am wondering what cable I should buy to connect the RCA jacks to...shielded four wire, two for each channel?


----------



## userb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerfish* /forum/post/11426377
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have a cheapo video game system for my kids and a rather nice camcorder that I can not get to play video on the TV when routing thru the 3808. Both have the yellow analog composite video connections. I have tried connections on the back of the unit and also the V. Aux on the front. Audio does come thru. Just no video. Video from both is displayed on the TV if I plug directly into the TV. I called tech support (worthless) and tried just about every setting I can get my hands on. I have 4 other video connections, 2 component and 2 HDMI. HDMI only out to the TV. Any help? I am worried that it is broken.



Do you have "Video Convert" turned on for the input you're using? See the video convert image from the manual: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11323363


----------



## JetSnake

I'm seriously looking at pulling the trigger on a 3808, but I have a question on the computer set-up option. Right now my computer is hooked to the internet through a wireless USB adapter. I suppose I could hook a wireless USB adapter to the 3808 to hook it to my computer. But, my computer is not that far from my AV rack ( about 8 feet). Could I just use a USB cable to run from the 3808 directly to my computer? That should be the easiest, right? Once the set-up is where you want it, you can disconnect from the computer, right?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11427778
> 
> 
> I'm seriously looking at pulling the trigger on a 3808, but I have a question on the computer set-up option. Right now my computer is hooked to the internet through a wireless USB adapter. I suppose I could hook a wireless USB adapter to the 3808 to hook it to my computer. But, my computer is not that far from my AV rack ( about 8 feet). Could I just use a USB cable to run from the 3808 directly to my computer? That should be the easiest, right? Once the set-up is where you want it, you can disconnect from the computer, right?




In order to connect to the PC/Internet you will need to use the Ethernet Port. You can use an Ethernet Converter to make the connection to a wireless router.


Please see page 54 of the manual:


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11427865
> 
> 
> In order to connect to the PC/Internet you will need to use the Ethernet Port. You can use an Ethernet Converter to make the connection to a wireless router.
> 
> 
> Please see page 54 of the manual:




I'm not using the ethernet port on the back of my computer. I don't suppose I could connect the two ethernet ports from the computer the 3808, that wouldn't work, would it?


----------



## dangerfish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *userb* /forum/post/11427001
> 
> 
> Do you have "Video Convert" turned on for the input you're using? See the video convert image from the manual: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post11323363



Ok, just to humor you since you took the time to post a reply I went into set up to check this setting, AGAIN. It was set to "ON". For funzeez, I selected "ON" again. Hooked up my camcorder and low and behold, it is now working. The tech support guy even had me do this when I called, but again; it was already set to "ON". Dont know what was different this time. Maybe you sent some good Karma my way in your post. Anyways, thanks for taking the time.

For those on the fence about this AVR, I am very happy with it. Upgraded from a 3802. The manual still sucks, but the actual unit seems easier to use and I love having HDMI switching and upconversion.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11428593
> 
> 
> I'm not using the ethernet port on the back of my computer. I don't suppose I could connect the two ethernet ports from the computer the 3808, that wouldn't work, would it?




If you can gain internet access via the Ethernet port on the PC then that will be fine. I don't do that myself, perhaps someone else is doing that and they will reply.


I would use an Ethernet router and connect the PC and 3808 to the inputs on the router, and then the router to the modem....done.


Regardless, it can be done with correct equipment, AND not an expensive change if needed.


This might solve your problem: http://www.dsl-warehouse.com/product...7afd81b30c1257 

Has a USB port for your PC connection; Ethernet for the 3808......










Here is some info on equipment needed for internet via the Denon manual.....


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11428738
> 
> 
> If you can gain internet access via the Ethernet port on the PC then that will be fine. I don't do that myself, perhaps someone else is doing that and they will reply.
> 
> 
> I would use an Ethernet router and connect the PC and 3808 to the inputs on the router, and then the router to the modem....done.
> 
> 
> Regardless, it can be done with correct equipment, AND not an expensive change if needed.
> 
> 
> This might solve your problem: http://www.dsl-warehouse.com/product...7afd81b30c1257
> 
> Has a USB port for your PC connection; Ethernet for the 3808......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some info on equipment needed for internet via the Denon manual.....



This connection problem I'm facing isn't going to change my decision on buy the 3808. It still looks like a winner. This is any issue I can sort out later. Thanks for taking the time to look up this info for me.


You know, my computer uses a wireless USB adapter, is there such a thing as a wireless adapter that plugs into the ethernet that I could plug into the 3808?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11429307
> 
> 
> You know, my computer uses a wireless USB adapter, is there such a thing as a wireless adapter that plugs into the ethernet that I could plug into the 3808?



Sure!


I like the Buffalo Air Station because it has 4 Ethernet Ports. I have three filled!







Yes, it is a wireless bridge to a wireless router(modem):
http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno.../dp/B000BNDEZY


----------



## JetSnake

I can't wait to feel the power of the 3808 through my Klipsch KG5.5's.

http://klipsch.com/products/disconti...ls/kg-5-5.aspx 


I hope my 5.5's can keep up to all that power, might have to watch it.


----------



## bwclark

Does your PC wireless USB connect to a router or a wireless modem?


You need a way for the 3808 to get to your PC not just the internet, ie PC contains music files for playback. If so, you need a router in the mix.


----------



## JetSnake

It connects to a wireless modem. I rent a basement in a house, the people upstairs have there computer hard connected directly to the modem and I'm running my computer off the wireless part of the modem, my Xbox 360 is hooked also with a wireless connection.


----------



## parkums

All,

Thanks for the all of the information and ready to take the plunge. Was hoping owners who purchased online or in SoCal area would PM with best price. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

I don't know why, but sometime in the past day or two the Canadian MSRP on the 3808CI dropped from $2,225 to 1,949. That's a little easier to take.


Just 5 more weeks to go until I can buy mine!


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11426008
> 
> 
> Did you guys that tried this web interface have any problems with the settings staying set properly.
> 
> 
> When I tried this some names were changed properly and some did not.
> 
> Input assigns also were not right.
> 
> 
> Perhaps some kind of save mode is needed?



Yeah... happened to me on renaming the main zone. It also seems pretty flaky to stay connected. Kind of fun to sit next to my wife though and change volume through the laptop without her knowing what is going on.


----------



## dgotwals1

Does anybody know how to change the zone 2 shared source audio in setting? I have the ipod (analog)attached to the cd input (digital). I just use the Auto/or analog input function to change between the sources for the main zone. But I can't figure out how to do it for Zone 2 only. It only wants to play the digital cd player and can't change it. Thanks


----------



## meyrowitz

Can anyone help????


It seems as if my 3808ci can not get to the internet. I have it directly connected to my westell versalink dsl router and I can stream audio to if from another computer on the same router... but I couldn't get dhcp to work and I had to assign it an ip address.

Also I can't get internet radio to work and after failing I tried to go to radiodenon.com and put in my id# but it not found. Probably a network or firewall issue. Anyone with any ideas or things that I can check, please pm me. Thanks - rpm


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyrowitz* /forum/post/11439246
> 
> 
> Can anyone help????
> 
> 
> It seems as if my 3808ci can not get to the internet. I have it directly connected to my westell versalink dsl router and I can stream audio to if from another computer on the same router... but I couldn't get dhcp to work and I had to assign it an ip address.
> 
> Also I can't get internet radio to work and after failing I tried to go to radiodenon.com and put in my id# but it not found. Probably a network or firewall issue. Anyone with any ideas or things that I can check, please pm me. Thanks - rpm



I also have that router (if it is the 327W). My Denon will arrive on Wednesday and I am concerned I am going to have the same problem. I am concerned because I have the same problem with my PS3 connecting with my PC (using Windows Media Player 11). My PC doesn't see my PS3 and vice versa.


If anyone has advice on this, please post. From my research on the PS3, many suggested going with a Linksys router, but the Westell I have is a modem/router combo from my DSL provider.


----------



## bwclark

See if this post helps:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...4&postcount=54 


Check the others in the same time frame..


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11439354
> 
> 
> If anyone has advice on this, please post. From my research on the PS3, many suggested going with a Linksys router, but the Westell I have is a modem/router combo from my DSL provider.



FYI you could still go with a Linksys router on the inside of the cable modem. If it is your router causing weird problems that might fix it.


----------



## rizzxx7

does anyone know why my avr is converting my sound to 2.1 when the input audio is supposed to be 5.1? this is during direct mode


----------



## NickFoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11440086
> 
> 
> does anyone know why my avr is converting my sound to 2.1 when the input audio is supposed to be 5.1? this is during direct mode



I've noticed this on some Xbox live game demos and movie trailers. Some are in 2.1, others are 5.1 channels. I assume that most are 5.1 but it varies based on the studio and trailer.


----------



## rizzxx7

this does not answer my question, I want to know why the receiver is converting 5.1 content into 2.1 when in direct mode. Is direct mode strictly 2.1 unless the source is LPCM?


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11441955
> 
> 
> this does not answer my question, I want to know why the receiver is converting 5.1 content into 2.1 when in direct mode. Is direct mode strictly 2.1 unless the source is LPCM?




There are multiple "direct" modes... you might be getting direct confused with pure direct... there is also multi channel direct and pure direct


----------



## stulaloyd

Try standard. That'll give you "Standard surround mode controlled by decoded input signal". Basically, dolby digital in = dolby digital out. Seems like "Direct" is a confusing name for what it actually does.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11416481
> 
> 
> Room EQ: Audyssey - am I the only one who thinks the Audyssey EQ mode takes away from the dynamics/range? I prefer setting the Room EQ to off even though it may not be "correct".




Did you experiment and use the "Flat" option instead of the "Audyssey?" I found that the flat setting (that is to say, it measured the peaks and valleys in your room then equalized it to a flat freq response) was much better for my room.


I like that Denon still offered RoomEQ options other than just the Audyssey setting. There are still the Audyssey Byp. L/R and Flat adjustments. This is where Onkyo dropped the ball. They make you either have the Audyssey fully engaged or off -- nothing in between.


----------



## SirDracula

I tried flat, I couldn't really tell the difference between flat and regular Audyssey, but I can tell the difference if I turn it off. It's interesting that if I turn Audyssey off, I have to reset the front channel levels by about 1dB (as measured by a RadioShack SPL).


I'm not sure that the Audyssey measurements are accurate (I did take 8 positions around the main listening area). The distances were OK, but the crossovers were another story. I use the same speakers for front and rear and they were crossed at 100Hz front, 120Hz rear event though the speakers are identical. The center was crossed at 110Hz even though it can go lower than the front/rear speakers and the manufacturer says they produce flat and accurate response down to 80Hz. Then the sub crossover was set to 80Hz though the sub should be fine up to 150Hz. How can this be? Can't Audyssey figure out that there would be a gap between 80-100/120Hz?


I have no reason to believe that the EQ curves are correct either, though that's impossible for me to tell, I don't know how to measure it outside of Audyssey, an SPL is no good for this.


The other thing is that I think Audyssey should be using test tones that come from a DVD, not generated by the receiver. This way you calibrate the entire sound path, from the main source (in my case the DVD player) to the speakers. If I use an SPL and calibrate using the receiver the tones generated by the receiver vs the DVD player with Avia or DVE, I don't get the same relative level offsets between speakers. This tells me there's something else in the sound path that modifies the levels slightly. I feel the results are much more accurate if I do it with Avia/DVE because I use my DVD player all the time, I don't listen to noise generated by the receiver.


I ran Audyssey twice, both times with similar results.


----------



## JetSnake

I just bought a Denon AVR 3808 this morning. Can't wait to get it hooked up.


----------



## badduck1974

Can anybody help me with my setup.

I have:

latest HD Comcast DVR - Connected with HDMI cables

Sony(progressive DVD player) capable of up to 1080I - connected with HDMI Cables


I have a new MITs 65833 DLP TV


The picture looks grainy or pixilated.


What should I set my Denon to on the HDMI setup:

a-h

a-h & h-h

off

RGB or cxcbr

other settings


Is there any thing I should set on the individual settings for the DVD and cable box on the Denon device setup


As for the Cable box and DVD player itself what would be the best settings with them?


----------



## Playmaker

I understand we can't quote pricing on this site, but can someone recommended a reliable source to purchase this receiver? None of the forum sponsors carry this receiver. Any suggestions would be appreciated. You can PM or or post back.


thanks.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Playmaker* /forum/post/11453991
> 
> 
> I understand we can't quote pricing on this site, but can someone recommended a reliable source to purchase this receiver? None of the forum sponsors carry this receiver. Any suggestions would be appreciated. You can PM or or post back.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I received a very good price which included 2nd day shipping at http://www.electronics-expo.com/ Ext 124 ask for Hiro


----------



## malcolmp6

Anybody else having problems with weak FM reception. My earlier Yamaha HTR 5990 had CD quality FM- very load and clear. The 3808ci FM sounds more like AM radio. Any way to get over this?


----------



## LushMojo

Anyone using the 3808 with a Harmony 880 remote? I've always had good luck with the setup of the Harmony, but with the 3808 I CANNOT seem to get everything working correctly. I have my Comcast box and my Xbox 360 set up in activities and they work fine. However, my DVD activity just won't set the right HDMI input. The input names that the Harmony web setup uses aren't the same as the actual input names (HDMI).


Is there anything special about some of the HDMI inputs on the 3808? Should I perhaps use a different input? I have the Comcast box (Motorola DCH 3416) in HDMI 1 (which is labeled DVD). I have the dvd player in HDMI 2 (labeled HDP) and the Xbox 360 in HDMI 2 (labeled TV/CBL).


Beyond that, I LOVE the Denon. It literally beats the Onkyo 875 that I just returned hands down.


----------



## veajt00

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LushMojo* 
Anyone using the 3808 with a Harmony 880 remote? I've always had good luck with the setup of the Harmony, but with the 3808 I CANNOT seem to get everything working correctly. I have my Comcast box and my Xbox 360 set up in activities and they work fine. However, my DVD activity just won't set the right HDMI input. The input names that the Harmony web setup uses aren't the same as the actual input names (HDMI).


Is there anything special about some of the HDMI inputs on the 3808? Should I perhaps use a different input? I have the Comcast box (Motorola DCH 3416) in HDMI 1 (which is labeled DVD). I have the dvd player in HDMI 2 (labeled HDP) and the Xbox 360 in HDMI 2 (labeled TV/CBL).


Beyond that, I LOVE the Denon. It literally beats the Onkyo 875 that I just returned hands down.
I'm using the Harmony 880 with the 3808 - it took me FOREVER to set up. I kept every working command from Harmony's database and taught every command from the remotes that wasn't in the database. Not counting the commands assigned to the hard buttons, I ended up with 120 "soft" commands (15 full pages). The DVD input was one of the commands I had to teach the 880 - the one in the Harmony database did not work on the 3808CI. I attached a document showing the commands I used - unfortunately, it's not easy to tell which commands I had to teach and which ones worked straight from the database. I also had to tweak the timing - I changed the Power On delay from 1500 to 3000 and the inter-key delay from 500 to zero.

 

Harmony AVR-3808CI Commands.pdf 121.572265625k . file


----------



## SirDracula

I had the same experience with the Harmony 880. It took forever to set it up, the one that's already in the database is a good starting point, but some things don't work and there's way too much junk in there.


I ended up with only 4 screens of soft commands, because I don't need all the junk and I tried to organize the commands on each screen in a logical way (e.g. DSP modes together, tuner functions together, etc.)


I wish there was an easy way to move a command from one screen to another ... the web interface of the 880 hasn't progressed at all in the past 4 years that I can remember. Shouldn't be that hard for Logitech to write a better interface.


----------



## SirDracula

QUESTION:


I just realized that the channel levels are remembered per surround mode (e.g. if I make some changes to the levels in Matrix DSP mode, that's the only mode that's affected). I don't think this is documented in the manual, or if it is I missed it, but I sure don't like this behavior, I don't see the point of having different channel levels per surround mode.


So how does one really change the global/master channel levels without going into the menu and ending up with the test tones? Pressing Ch.Select/Enter seems to only affect the current mode.


Also, is there a way to lock the channel levels so that they cannot be changed/remembered per surround mode? I don't want anyone to push the wrong buttons and end up with a mess on my hands, in each mode. If that happens, how can I revert each mode back to the "master" defaults without setting each value manually again?


Thanks.


----------



## SinisterJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11456145
> 
> 
> QUESTION:
> 
> 
> I just realized that the channel levels are remembered per surround mode (e.g. if I make some changes to the levels in Matrix DSP mode, that's the only mode that's affected). I don't think this is documented in the manual, or if it is I missed it, but I sure don't like this behavior, I don't see the point of having different channel levels per surround mode.
> 
> 
> So how does one really change the global/master channel levels without going into the menu and ending up with the test tones? Pressing Ch.Select/Enter seems to only affect the current mode.
> 
> 
> Also, is there a way to lock the channel levels so that they cannot be changed/remembered per surround mode? I don't want anyone to push the wrong buttons and end up with a mess on my hands, in each mode. If that happens, how can I revert each mode back to the "master" defaults without setting each value manually again?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Somewhere in the manual setup menu there is an option to apply to all sound modes or independent to each sound mode, but ill have to check where it is when I get home to tell you exactly how to get there.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SinisterJ* /forum/post/11457784
> 
> 
> Somewhere in the manual setup menu there is an option to apply to all sound modes or independent to each sound mode, but ill have to check where it is when I get home to tell you exactly how to get there.



I'd love to see where this option is as I'm lost in the maze of menus.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badduck1974* /forum/post/11452175
> 
> 
> Can anybody help me with my setup.
> 
> I have:
> 
> latest HD Comcast DVR - Connected with HDMI cables
> 
> Sony(progressive DVD player) capable of up to 1080I - connected with HDMI Cables
> 
> 
> I have a new MITs 65833 DLP TV
> 
> 
> The picture looks grainy or pixilated.
> 
> 
> What should I set my Denon to on the HDMI setup:
> 
> a-h
> 
> a-h & h-h
> 
> off
> 
> RGB or cxcbr
> 
> other settings
> 
> 
> Is there any thing I should set on the individual settings for the DVD and cable box on the Denon device setup
> 
> 
> As for the Cable box and DVD player itself what would be the best settings with them?




Can some one please help us?

I have the same problem, every time I switch from SD to HD I have to switch my Sony LCD from 'Full' to 'WideZoom' and this is annoying.


Thanks for response.


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11457993
> 
> 
> I'd love to see where this option is as I'm lost in the maze of menus.



I hear ya, after just firing up my new 3808, I can tell it's going to take a few long nights of reading the manual to get it set up. I actually find it more useful to just run through the menu then reading the manual.


----------



## erikk

Manuals!?! We don't need no stinking manuals!!!










Or apparently the more correct movie quote parody:


Manuals!? We ain't got no manuals. We don't need no manuals! I don't have to show you any stinking manuals!!


----------



## LushMojo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11455800
> 
> 
> I'm using the Harmony 880 with the 3808 - it took me FOREVER to set up. I kept every working command from Harmony's database and taught every command from the remotes that wasn't in the database. Not counting the commands assigned to the hard buttons, I ended up with 120 "soft" commands (15 full pages). The DVD input was one of the commands I had to teach the 880 - the one in the Harmony database did not work on the 3808CI. I attached a document showing the commands I used - unfortunately, it's not easy to tell which commands I had to teach and which ones worked straight from the database. I also had to tweak the timing - I changed the Power On delay from 1500 to 3000 and the inter-key delay from 500 to zero.



Thanks for the PDF. Will look at that later today. I think if I can just figure out which input to select for my DVD activity then I will be ok. Do you know which one to select for the second hdmi input? It's just not clear while in the Harmony setup. Thanks again.


----------



## mark69

I have a Direct TV HR20 DVR connected to my 3808 with an HDMI cable. I had the HR 20 set to 720p and the 3808 upconverting the signal to 1080p since I own a 1080p Sony XBR TV.


So I have 2 questions about this set-up.


1. Would I be better off picture quality wise setting the HR 20 to native and just having the Denon upconvert the signal once, instead of having the video processed twice like I have it now?


2. Has anyone had problems with the video going black for a couple of seconds when watching with the Denon video convert on? I notice it mostly on my ESPN2 hi def channel, but on other channels also. I understand when you change channels there will be a delay, but this is happening occassionally when I am on the same channel. I don,t lose the audio though.


Thanks in advance,

Mark


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11464588
> 
> 
> I have a Direct TV HR20 DVR connected to my 3808 with an HDMI cable. I had the HR 20 set to 720p and the 3808 upconverting the signal to 1080p since I own a 1080p Sony XBR TV.
> 
> 
> So I have 2 questions about this set-up.
> 
> 
> 1. Would I be better off picture quality wise setting the HR 20 to native and just having the Denon upconvert the signal once, instead of having the video processed twice like I have it now?
> 
> 
> 2. Has anyone had problems with the video going black for a couple of seconds when watching with the Denon video convert on? I notice it mostly on my ESPN2 hi def channel, but on other channels also. I understand when you change channels there will be a delay, but this is happening occassionally when I am on the same channel. I don,t lose the audio though.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mark



I have Time Warner SD8300HD and when connected with HDMI, thru 3808 to my Sony XBR, the native option is not an option, so I can set to Fixed or Auto. I tried both and 480i material sucks, so bad I don't feel like watching at all. Not sure what the solution is.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11464588
> 
> 
> I have a Direct TV HR20 DVR connected to my 3808 with an HDMI cable. I had the HR 20 set to 720p and the 3808 upconverting the signal to 1080p since I own a 1080p Sony XBR TV.
> 
> 
> So I have 2 questions about this set-up.
> 
> 
> 1. Would I be better off picture quality wise setting the HR 20 to native and just having the Denon upconvert the signal once, instead of having the video processed twice like I have it now?
> 
> 
> 2. Has anyone had problems with the video going black for a couple of seconds when watching with the Denon video convert on? I notice it mostly on my ESPN2 hi def channel, but on other channels also. I understand when you change channels there will be a delay, but this is happening occassionally when I am on the same channel. I don,t lose the audio though.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mark



I have the same setup, I don't have that problem. Watch the display on the 3808, if it loses the signal it will show the input information just as if you switched inouts.


Also try resetting the HR20

Could also be a poor HDMI cable, my first cable caused strange problems/


----------



## Jeremysm

I have my 3808ci pre-order with J&R but it seems they're not going to have any stock until mid September. Can somebody PM me with a reseller that has some in stock for a competitive price. It seems that some people posted that their reseller matched JR's price--which would be good. Thanks!

J


----------



## SirDracula

I feel the same about the SD channels. There's just no way that 480i will look decent, no matter what you do. I think these LCD/Plasma HDTVs make SD channels look really bad. Funny, I spent a couple of nights in a hotel recently that had a crappy CRT TV - SD channels never looked this good, it made me feel bad for spending a lot on an LCD TV










I get the best results by going through the Denon and upconverting to 1080p (I have to, my HDTV can't deal with 480i over HDMI).


We have to struggle for another 18 months or so until we can hopefully get all HDTV. With DirecTV claiming 150 HDTV channels soon, we may not have to wait that long.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremysm* /forum/post/11467150
> 
> 
> I have my 3808ci pre-order with J&R but it seems they're not going to have any stock until mid September. Can somebody PM me with a reseller that has some in stock for a competitive price. It seems that some people posted that their reseller matched JR's price--which would be good. Thanks!
> 
> J



Try ABT, Robert x2787, they are an authorized dealer and match prices.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11446168
> 
> I'm not sure that the Audyssey measurements are accurate (I did take 8 positions around the main listening area). The distances were OK, but the crossovers were another story.
> 
> 
> I have no reason to believe that the EQ curves are correct either, though that's impossible for me to tell, I don't know how to measure it outside of Audyssey, an SPL is no good for this.
> 
> 
> The other thing is that I think Audyssey should be using test tones that come from a DVD, not generated by the receiver.




I've used the Audyssey feature on numerous installs and am sold by it's effectiveness. It's not perfect in it's speaker configuration and a lot of times I had to manually adjust the F/C/R speakers to small and fine tune the x-over points from there. But it's implementation of the EQ curves are pretty darn accurate according to my RTA readings (you'd need a Real Time Analyzer to effectively read the frequency response).


The Audyssey software requires a specific noise generator and supplying that on a DVD is just an added cost and waste of integration. I have no problem using the generator from Denon.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LushMojo* /forum/post/11455482
> 
> Anyone using the 3808 with a Harmony 880 remote? I've always had good luck with the setup of the Harmony, but with the 3808 I CANNOT seem to get everything working correctly. I have my Comcast box and my Xbox 360 set up in activities and they work fine. However, my DVD activity just won't set the right HDMI input. The input names that the Harmony web setup uses aren't the same as the actual input names (HDMI).
> 
> 
> Is there anything special about some of the HDMI inputs on the 3808? Should I perhaps use a different input? I have the Comcast box (Motorola DCH 3416) in HDMI 1 (which is labeled DVD). I have the dvd player in HDMI 2 (labeled HDP) and the Xbox 360 in HDMI 2 (labeled TV/CBL).
> 
> 
> Beyond that, I LOVE the Denon. It literally beats the Onkyo 875 that I just returned hands down.



I've setup my friend's new home the 3808CI + Logitect Harmony 670 and do not have the same problems as you.


1. Did you try assigning the input sources to HDMI input connectors on pg. 39 of manual? Assign them to be:

TV/CBL: HDMI 1 (Comcast)

DVD: HDMI 2 (DVD player)

V.AUX: HDMI 3 (XBOS)


2. Have you updated your Logitech hardware and firmware? The latest software seems better than the last few iterations.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremysm* /forum/post/11467150
> 
> 
> I have my 3808ci pre-order with J&R but it seems they're not going to have any stock until mid September. Can somebody PM me with a reseller that has some in stock for a competitive price. It seems that some people posted that their reseller matched JR's price--which would be good. Thanks!
> 
> J



I just orded mine (Shiped yesterday) http://www.electronic-expo.com/ They will match J&R and have in stock. Ask for Richard Rella Very nice and seemingly honest guy.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11464588
> 
> 
> I have a Direct TV HR20 DVR connected to my 3808 with an HDMI cable. I had the HR 20 set to 720p and the 3808 upconverting the signal to 1080p since I own a 1080p Sony XBR TV.
> 
> 
> So I have 2 questions about this set-up.
> 
> 
> 1. Would I be better off picture quality wise setting the HR 20 to native and just having the Denon upconvert the signal once, instead of having the video processed twice like I have it now?
> 
> 
> 2. Has anyone had problems with the video going black for a couple of seconds when watching with the Denon video convert on? I notice it mostly on my ESPN2 hi def channel, but on other channels also. I understand when you change channels there will be a delay, but this is happening occassionally when I am on the same channel. I don,t lose the audio though.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mark



I did not think the this receiver would upconvert HDMI to HDMI. i.e. your HR20 HDMI out to the HDMI IN of the AVR -3808CI. Is this not just a pass through?


----------



## techtvman

i have a few questions regarding what ive read in the pdf manual. i dont have this receiver yet, im still trying to decide on this one or the 875


on page 30 it states that deep color 10/12 bit signals are converted to 8bit.

what does this mean for deep color support and for future use when we get some deep color stuff.


also on the same page what is progressive mode auto/video1/video2


and color space RGB and YCbCr explain that a bit as well


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11470173
> 
> 
> I did not think the this receiver would upconvert HDMI to HDMI. i.e. your HR20 HDMI out to the HDMI IN of the AVR -3808CI. Is this not just a pass through?



this receiver does upscale hdmi.


----------



## dsundstrom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11468229
> 
> 
> 
> I've used the Audyssey feature on numerous installs and am sold by it's effectiveness. It's not perfect in it's speaker configuration and a lot of times I had to manually adjust the F/C/R speakers to small and fine tune the x-over points from there. But it's implementation of the EQ curves are pretty darn accurate according to my RTA readings (you'd need a Real Time Analyzer to effectively read the frequency response).
> 
> 
> The Audyssey software requires a specific noise generator and supplying that on a DVD is just an added cost and waste of integration. I have no problem using the generator from Denon.



When I turn on the Audyssey feature, I get major sync issues with the video. It appears to me that the audio is being delayed by the Audyssey processor. I tried the audio delay setting but what I need to do is delay the video to match the audio. Any suggestions? Should I rerun the setup?


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsundstrom* /forum/post/11470703
> 
> When I turn on the Audyssey feature, I get major sync issues with the video. It appears to me that the audio is being delayed by the Audyssey processor. I tried the audio delay setting but what I need to do is delay the video to match the audio. Any suggestions? Should I rerun the setup?



That's odd. There's two Auto Delay settings. One manual, one automatic. Did you use the auto setting?


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11470699
> 
> this receiver does upscale hdmi.



Like rizzxx7 says, it's confirmed that the new Denons upconverts HDMI incoming signals to HDMI out. It only upconverts 480i and 480p though so the HR20's output settings must be set to native.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11471824
> 
> 
> Like rizzxx7 says, it's confirmed that the new Denons upconverts HDMI incoming signals to HDMI out. It only upconverts 480i and 480p though so the HR20's output settings must be set to native.



Thank you for this info, this is a very cool high-end feature. My follow up is what is native mode mean , and which unit does a better job upscaling the DVR or the AVR


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/11470633
> 
> i have a few questions regarding what ive read in the pdf manual. i dont have this receiver yet, im still trying to decide on this one or the 875
> 
> 
> on page 30 it states that deep color 10/12 bit signals are converted to 8bit.
> 
> what does this mean for deep color support and for future use when we get some deep color stuff.
> 
> 
> also on the same page what is progressive mode auto/video1/video2
> 
> 
> and color space RGB and YCbCr explain that a bit as well



Tech,


I've listened to both the 875 and 3808CI and find that the Denon has better sound processing (more ambience and details) for my tastes. Additionally, the Audessey implementation on the Denon is much better executed.


1. Page 30 i/p Scaler Settings is a bit confusing. I think it only goes to 8-bit if you choose the A-H/H-H setting. Deep color is indeed supported as defined on pages 11 and 75.


2. Page 30 Progressive Mode. This is similar to progressive upscapling modes on certain Panasonic DVD players. It's a moot point if you already upconvert through your DVD player and/or STB cable/SAT box. I'll just paraphrase how Panasonic explains these tranfer modes:


Auto: Auto detects Vid 1 or Vid 2

Video 1: Compatible with 30 frame-per socond film content in addition to 24 frame-per-second film content.

Video 2: Detects 24 frame-per-second film content and appropriately converts it.


3. Page 30 Color Space. Read this Audioholics Q&A for Color Space and HDMI 1.3a spec.


All-in-all the 3808CI is an excellent receiver. The GUI over HDMI is a godsend (finally!) but they could have definitely explained some of the features better in the manual.


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11471824
> 
> 
> Like rizzxx7 says, it's confirmed that the new Denons upconverts HDMI incoming signals to HDMI out. It only upconverts 480i and 480p though so the HR20's output settings must be set to native.



So I could not have my HR-20 output 1080i via HDMI and have the 3808 upconvert to 1080p?


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11472273
> 
> 
> Tech,
> 
> 
> I've listened to both the 875 and 3808CI and find that the Denon has better sound processing (more ambience and details) for my tastes. Additionally, the Audessey implementation on the Denon is much better executed.
> 
> 
> 1. Page 30 i/p Scaler Settings is a bit confusing. I think it only goes to 8-bit if you choose the A-H/H-H setting. Deep color is indeed supported as defined on pages 11 and 75.
> 
> 
> 2. Page 30 Progressive Mode. This is similar to progressive upscapling modes on certain Panasonic DVD players. It's a moot point if you already upconvert through your DVD player and/or STB cable/SAT box. I'll just paraphrase how Panasonic explains these tranfer modes:
> 
> 
> Auto: Auto detects Vid 1 or Vid 2
> 
> Video 1: Compatible with 30 frame-per socond film content in addition to 24 frame-per-second film content.
> 
> Video 2: Detects 24 frame-per-second film content and appropriately converts it.
> 
> 
> 3. Page 30 Color Space. Read this Audioholics Q&A for Color Space and HDMI 1.3a spec.
> 
> 
> All-in-all the 3808CI is an excellent receiver. The GUI over HDMI is a godsend (finally!) but they could have definitely explained some of the features better in the manual.



Denon is for me, till marantz upgrade, fix to next generation


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6speed* /forum/post/11472363
> 
> 
> So I could not have my HR-20 output 1080i via HDMI and have the 3808 upconvert to 1080p?



It will de-interlace 1080i content to 1080p. The receiver will NOT do 720p to 1080i or 1080i to 720p. Check out page 30 of the manual.


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewj* /forum/post/11472482
> 
> 
> It will de-interlace 1080i content to 1080p. The receiver will NOT do 720p to 1080i or 1080i to 720p. Check out page 30 of the manual.



Ok thanks,looks like I used the wrong term.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11413441
> 
> 
> I'm happy to report that my GUI now works on all inputs, even the ones with no video associated with them. Everything began working after I used the web interface to clean up all my settings (much easier to navigate than the on screen GUI IMHO.) Go figure.
> 
> 
> I also deleted all the inputs I don't use. This way the input selector knob on the front of the AVR only scrolls through the inputs actually in use. Nice! Of course my 3 most frequently used inputs are also associated with the quick select buttons on the front. I plan to roll all this into my Harmony 880 so it won't really matter, but it is still a neat feature.




I've had my 3808ci for a week, and am very pleased. The scaling works very well (my projector is 720p). The sound is just fine. I compared the Audyssey settings versus my radio shack/avia/dve settings, distance was right. Well, except for the sub, which it thought was 30 feet away (15 feet actually). But LFE is a different beast, and I use an SMS-1, so I overrode the measurement and it was fine.


VERY pleased versus the amps/prepro setup I once had. I was able to remove a lot of cables, and the GUI has been fine- no issues. The detecting of audio flags has also worked flawlessly. Very pleased with price/performance.


Wife and kids were out for the afternoon, so I had about 4 hours to mess around. Scaled 480p DVD picture from Denon DV-1600 was a noticeable improvement over the direct component to projector previously. Also, I use Comcast's piece of junk Motorola box. The Denon seemed to clean up the SD picture as well. Perhaps subjective on that one, as garbage in, garbage out certianly applies to anything Comcast gives you. But the DVD was very clearly better.


The AutoEQ made a noticeable improvement in the sound. My media room is acoustically treated, so it's not too hard to quantify. Certainly on DVDs (Star Wars Attack of the Clones, Batman Begins, Gladiator) I tested, there was a picture and audio improvement. I compared the same chapter starts and keep volume the same.


So far, I am very pleased with the Denon 3808ci. I suppose YMMV, but as this was my $1599, I'm happy


----------



## TheMoose

I read in the September 07 Widescreen Review about Remote maintenance thru the Ethernet from Denons remote servers, none of the local dealers knew anything about this (A search of this thread using Remote maintenance also turned up nothing) & I called Denon & they said it is for firmware updates.


What kind of things can be expected to be updated & what can't be updated on line, the CS guy had no idea..


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drewj* /forum/post/11472482
> 
> It will de-interlace 1080i content to 1080p. The receiver will NOT do 720p to 1080i or 1080i to 720p. Check out page 30 of the manual.



Drew's correct. I forgot to mention it also d/i 1080i to 1080p.


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11473160
> 
> 
> I read in the September 07 Widescreen Review about Remote maintenance thru the Ethernet from Denons remote servers, none of the local dealers knew anything about this (A search of this thread using Remote maintenance also turned up nothing) & I called Denon & they said it is for firmware updates.
> 
> 
> What kind of things can be expected to be updated & what can't be updated on line, the CS guy had no idea..



The simple answer is that anything that would require a change to the hardware (the physical electronics) can't be updated online. For instance, they probably can't increase the power output, or the signal-noise ratio. The GUI menu is all software (firmware), so changes to the menu are possible.


Possible updates could maybe include compatibility with NTFS formatted USB devices, or improve the web interface. (speculating)


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11474028
> 
> 
> The simple answer is that anything that would require a change to the hardware (the physical electronics) can't be updated online. For instance, they probably can't increase the power output, or the signal-noise ratio. The GUI menu is all software (firmware), so changes to the menu are possible.
> 
> 
> Possible updates could maybe include compatibility with NTFS formatted USB devices, or improve the web interface. (speculating)



The Audioholics review says,
*"Remote access over the Internet allows custom installer to dial up a client's receiver and perform configuration updates or even firmware updates (if needed) without stepping foot in the home."*

Does this mean only my dealer can do the upgrades or will I be able to update the firmware myself?

The CS guy also said that I would be charged for the updates, is that because only the dealer/installer could do them?


----------



## zoro

mind blowing receiver! out of box sounded phenomenal.

at least 2x better than onkyo 805, if not more! Highly recommended!


----------



## LushMojo

No, I simply plugged the HDMI cables in to each port and the only adjustment I did was rename them. What advantage do I gain by assigning them? I'll be glad to try that if it helps the 880 issue. Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11468276
> 
> 
> I've setup my friend's new home the 3808CI + Logitect Harmony 670 and do not have the same problems as you.
> 
> 
> 1. Did you try assigning the input sources to HDMI input connectors on pg. 39 of manual? Assign them to be:
> 
> TV/CBL: HDMI 1 (Comcast)
> 
> DVD: HDMI 2 (DVD player)
> 
> V.AUX: HDMI 3 (XBOS)
> 
> 
> 2. Have you updated your Logitech hardware and firmware? The latest software seems better than the last few iterations.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordgal* /forum/post/11424272
> 
> 
> I've been trying to decide between the 3808 (my original favourite) and the not yet released Sony. The Sony got a very good review on CNET and has 6 HDMI inputs but my discovering that it doesn't allow upscaling of HDMI sources, only direct pass through, has put Denon in the lead. On the Sony forum the view is that this is a plus, but in my opinion it is a large omission!!!! None of the new receivers seem to be perfect but it seems that the 3808 will work the best for my present setup.
> 
> 
> I'll be buying in the next 2 weeks and am very thankful for all of your reviews & comments (now to decide between the Sony XBR4 and the Samsung 81).



LED Backlight go Sammy....

I love the DCR 2.5 of Sony though...


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/11476420
> 
> 
> mind blowing receiver! out of box sounded phenomenal.
> 
> at least 2x better than onkyo 805, if not more! Highly recommended!



I totally agree with you, I thought the onkyo was terrible.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11477595
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you, I thought the onkyo was terrible.



I wont be using half of the features my self! But only other receiver with 4 HDMI will be one from Marantz, that have severe firmware issues!


GUI is pretty kool and nifty










I have heard so many more sounds on same soundtracks that never exsted before!


I am still trying to figure out weirdo remote though


----------



## Jeremysm

Ordered mine from 6 Avenue...Good price and more importantly had them in stock. We'll see if I get it next week. Thanks for the help!

J


----------



## dsundstrom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11471780
> 
> 
> That's odd. There's two Auto Delay settings. One manual, one automatic. Did you use the auto setting?



Thanks, I didn't even know there was an automatic setting until I checked the manual, but it was right there under HDMI Setup | Auto Lip Sync. Anyway, it is on and I still get the delay.


I messed around with the manual delay setting, and it appears that the video is actually delayed about 30ms. Anyone else have this issue or is it just me? Is there anyway to eliminate the delay so auto mode works? If not, what is the best way to set the delay accurately?


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LushMojo* /forum/post/11459036
> 
> 
> Thanks for the PDF. Will look at that later today. I think if I can just figure out which input to select for my DVD activity then I will be ok. Do you know which one to select for the second hdmi input? It's just not clear while in the Harmony setup. Thanks again.



I believe I tried evey "input" command in Harmony's database for the 3808 and none of them accessed the 2nd HDMI input - I had to teach that command to the Harmony (as well as dozens of others to get all the functionality I wanted from the Harmony).


----------



## JSDearborn

I picked up my 3808ci from BB yesterday. I took apart my old system (6 year old Yamaha). I hooked the Denon up to my 46" XBR3, PS3, XBOX 360, Polk and Infinity speakers, Comcast HD DVR, Monster Power HTS 5100 and Linksys wireless N network (hardwired w/ 25' cat6 to the router @ 1000 Mbps). HDMI for PS3 and Comcast box.


This thing fired up flawlessly. It sees the Comcast signal perfectly (better HD picture than direct to the TV). Game consoles are perfect. I'm most impressed with the connection to the internet. I'm listening to country on internet radio now. NO SETUP to the internet what so ever. Boom it was there. The internet radio is actually excellent quality even cranked up. Sound quality overall is great. Audessy setup was a snap.


I didn't even look at the manual. Its a great box. My first Denon. I can't wait to fire up the Blu-Ray tomorrow.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11479136
> 
> 
> I believe I tried evey "input" command in Harmony's database for the 3808 and none of them accessed the 2nd HDMI input - I had to teach that command to the Harmony (as well as dozens of others to get all the functionality I wanted from the Harmony).



What do you mean the 2nd HDMI input? You must assign HDMI2 to one of the sources (e.g. DVD, TV/CBL, etc.) using the setup menus and then use the code to select that source, it's as simple as that.


----------



## bwclark

Last September while reviewing the various AVRs, I was very dismayed with the poor GUI/OSD implementations as well as the variety of problems with HDMI issues, especially with STBs.


Fast forward one year, and my new Denon 3808CI! Yeah Baby...









The GUI in this AVR is outstanding! Am I glad I waited a year....










Connection to replace a 15 year old Yamaha was very easy. I must say the Audessey did a good job of speaker distances, and channel levels, BUT a poor job of speaker size....all small...







, and crossover settings. So, I reset the speakers to the correct size and adjusted the crossovers as well as the sub to LFE + Main. Oh Yeah!










The connection to the internet via my Buffalo wireless/Linksys wireless router was a non issue....first time and I was streaming internet radio after selecting several stations and saving to Favorites. My PC via Twonyvision Media Server also shows but seem intermittent? in showing.


XM Radio is great, and another breeze to setup and play. Did I say I love this GUI........










I tried connecting my SA8300HD DVR via component >Denon>component HDTV, but the GUI would not overlay the picture with scaling off and no Video convert. I also have HDMI>DVI HDTV connected from the Denon.

When I select Video Convert to ON, and still use component into the HDTV, I now get GUI overlay! even though I am not using HDMI>DVI HDTV.










Overall, excellent sound, and switching without any issues so far.


bwc


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> My PC via Twonyvision Media Server also shows but seem intermittent? in showing.



I use Tversity which is free, or you can use Windows Media Player 11 to share your media on your LAN. But I do have a similar problem, for me the server shows but sometimes it shows a message "(Not Authorized)" after the server name and I can't figure out a way to force it to retry again. It seems to correct itself after a while and it's random but very annoying if I want to play something, I have no way to get it to work. I suspect the bug is in the Denon as I tried 3 UPnP AV servers already, they all have the same random problem with the Denon.


I also tried Yahoo Music Jukebox/Engine as I subscribe to the Yahoo Music Unlimited service and it doesn't work with DRM'ed files. Oh well ...


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11481894
> 
> 
> I use Tversity which is free, or you can use Windows Media Player 11 to share your media on your LAN. But I do have a similar problem, for me the server shows but sometimes it shows a message "(Not Authorized)" after the server name and I can't figure out a way to force it to retry again. It seems to correct itself after a while and it's random but very annoying if I want to play something, I have no way to get it to work. I suspect the bug is in the Denon as I tried 3 UPnP AV servers already, they all have the same random problem with the Denon.
> 
> 
> I also tried Yahoo Music Jukebox/Engine as I subscribe to the Yahoo Music Unlimited service and it doesn't work with DRM'ed files. Oh well ...



What Software are MAC users using?


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11481119
> 
> Fast forward one year, and my new Denon 3808CI! Yeah Baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GUI in this AVR is outstanding! Am I glad I waited a year....



Niiiice. And to think, you were this close to refussing delivery of your unit!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11482254
> 
> 
> Niiiice. And to think, you were this close to refussing delivery of your unit!




Yes, I don't think I have ever made a purchase of something knowing it has defects!










But I decided to go with J&Rs 30 day return policy....and see how it works out.


So far, its stay'n right in my cabinet.........


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11481119
> 
> 
> Last September while reviewing the various AVRs, I was very dismayed with the poor GUI/OSD implementations as well as the variety of problems with HDMI issues, especially with STBs.
> 
> 
> Fast forward one year, and my new Denon 3808CI! Yeah Baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GUI in this AVR is outstanding! Am I glad I waited a year....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connection to replace a 15 year old Yamaha was very easy. I must say the Audessey did a good job of speaker distances, and channel levels, BUT a poor job of speaker size....all small...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and crossover settings. So, I reset the speakers to the correct size and adjusted the crossovers as well as the sub to LFE + Main. Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The connection to the internet via my Buffalo wireless/Linksys wireless router was a non issue....first time and I was streaming internet radio after selecting several stations and saving to Favorites. My PC via Twonyvision Media Server also shows but seem intermittent? in showing.
> 
> 
> XM Radio is great, and another breeze to setup and play. Did I say I love this GUI........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried connecting my SA8300HD DVR via component >Denon>component HDTV, but the GUI would not overlay the picture with scaling off and no Video convert. I also have HDMI>DVI HDTV connected from the Denon.
> 
> When I select Video Convert to ON, and still use component into the HDTV, I now get GUI overlay! even though I am not using HDMI>DVI HDTV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, excellent sound, and switching without any issues so far.
> 
> 
> bwc



See... and you were being a nervous nancy only days ago! The bugs aren't "bugs" so much as annoyances.


----------



## zkyoo

Hi -


I have PS3 hooked up to 3808ci. I use PS3 for various purposes: game, dvd, sacd, etc. I want to use different surround modes for these (VIDEO GAME for game, WIDE SCREEN for dvd, CLASSIC CONCERT for sacd, etc.) - is there an easier way to do this rather than going through the GUI each time I change the discs? If there is no way with only the 3808ci, can I do it with a Harmony remote? Thanks.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11484035
> 
> 
> Hi -
> 
> 
> I have PS3 hooked up to 3808ci. I use PS3 for various purposes: game, dvd, sacd, etc. I want to use different surround modes for these (VIDEO GAME for game, WIDE SCREEN for dvd, CLASSIC CONCERT for sacd, etc.) - is there an easier way to do this rather than going through the GUI each time I change the discs? If there is no way with only the 3808ci, can I do it with a Harmony remote? Thanks.



I used the 4308 key's for my 3808 because it was laid out better... anyway, I use the surround mode button or dsp mode (something like that) to enable it.


Darrell


----------



## erikk

I don't know about with the Denon remote (I don't think it has discrete codes for each sound field) but I know you can definitely do it with a universal remote. I would presume that the harmony can do it but I don't have any experience there; I know that you can do it with any of the URC remotes, any of the Prontos and any remote with PC editing capability that can accept discrete codes from alternate sources.


----------



## stulaloyd

I have a Harmony 890 and have set all sound fields into the LCD buttons screen. Just have to scroll a couple of times left or right and can switch from Wide Screen to Dolby to DTS neo 6: Cinema. Just go to the additional buttons screen on your PS3 activity in the Harmony software and you can add whatever you want.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stulaloyd* /forum/post/11484256
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 890 and have set all sound fields into the LCD buttons screen. Just have to scroll a couple of times left or right and can switch from Wide Screen to Dolby to DTS neo 6: Cinema. Just go to the additional buttons screen on your PS3 activity in the Harmony software and you can add whatever you want.



You can also push device / avr / dsp field... or surround... and then punch activity/activity and it will take you back to the original end of macro screen where the audio is tied to volume and ps/pvr/etc. is tied to the screen.


----------



## zkyoo

Thank you all for your responses. So it sounds like I can do this with Harmony which is on its way.


I have more general question about the Surround Modes of 3808ci. The following is my understanding/questions of the surround modes as an audio newbie:


* Standard mode (p40 of the manual)

1. If the audio source is 2channel, you have options. For Dolby PLIIx you get CINEMA, MUSIC and GAME and for DTS:Neo 6 you get CINEMA or MUSIC. I guess 3808ci detects whether the input signal is encoded in Dolby or DTS. CINEMA, MUSIC and GAME options are actually different ways how the 3808ci increases or decreases certain range of sounds.

2. If the audio source is multichannel, you don't have options. 3808ci just decodes the multichannel signal as per its encoded format.


When we tried the Standard mode for dvds, the wife didn't like it since she wants to hear voice clearly from the center channel. I guess there is no way to boost the center channel in Standard mode, other than actually changing the channel level of the center. So I went to exploring the DSP Simulation Playback.


* DSP Simulation Playback (p.41)

You have 10 options. I guess this means the input signals are decoded just like the Standard mode, but 3808ci then applies increased or decreased channel levels to the decoded sound. I don't really have discerning ears but "WIDE SCREEN" option was good for movies.


* Direct and Pure Direct mode

I have no idea what these means. What would be the difference among Standard Mode multichannel audio, Direct Mode and Pure Direct Mode?


* Room EQ

How does the surround mode ties in with Room EQ? I confess I don't really grasp the concept of Room EQ. I ran the Audyssey setup, but currently my Room EQ is set "OFF". Should I (or consumers generally) have the Room EQ to "Audyssey"? What would it do? Also, if you turn on some Surround Mode, does it override the Room EQ?


Please correct me if my understanding is incorrect. I'd appreciate your guidance on the questions. Thanks!


----------



## jcloudm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11455800
> 
> 
> I'm using the Harmony 880 with the 3808 - it took me FOREVER to set up. I kept every working command from Harmony's database and taught every command from the remotes that wasn't in the database. Not counting the commands assigned to the hard buttons, I ended up with 120 "soft" commands (15 full pages). The DVD input was one of the commands I had to teach the 880 - the one in the Harmony database did not work on the 3808CI. I attached a document showing the commands I used - unfortunately, it's not easy to tell which commands I had to teach and which ones worked straight from the database. I also had to tweak the timing - I changed the Power On delay from 1500 to 3000 and the inter-key delay from 500 to zero.



Your experience confirms what I learned - that the letter keys (A-G) and the number keys (1-9) are different depending on whether you're in TUNER or NET/USB mode. Most annoying.


Would you mind doing me a favor, if you don't mind? Would you go into the Harmony software and from the page where you captured the PDF click through to the Learn Commands page and give us a PDF of that one? I'd like to know which ones you kept from the database and for which ones you taught the remote the code.


Thanks for the original PDF, BTW - it was extremely helpful. Can't wait for the hours I have ahead of me for this same project.


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11485394
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your responses. So it sounds like I can do this with Harmony which is on its way.
> 
> 
> I have more general question about the Surround Modes of 3808ci. The following is my understanding/questions of the surround modes as an audio newbie:
> 
> 
> * Standard mode (p40 of the manual)
> 
> 1. If the audio source is 2channel, you have options. For Dolby PLIIx you get CINEMA, MUSIC and GAME and for DTS:Neo 6 you get CINEMA or MUSIC. I guess 3808ci detects whether the input signal is encoded in Dolby or DTS. CINEMA, MUSIC and GAME options are actually different ways how the 3808ci increases or decreases certain range of sounds.
> 
> 2. If the audio source is multichannel, you don't have options. 3808ci just decodes the multichannel signal as per its encoded format.
> 
> 
> When we tried the Standard mode for dvds, the wife didn't like it since she wants to hear voice clearly from the center channel. I guess there is no way to boost the center channel in Standard mode, other than actually changing the channel level of the center. So I went to exploring the DSP Simulation Playback.
> 
> 
> * DSP Simulation Playback (p.41)
> 
> You have 10 options. I guess this means the input signals are decoded just like the Standard mode, but 3808ci then applies increased or decreased channel levels to the decoded sound. I don't really have discerning ears but "WIDE SCREEN" option was good for movies.
> 
> 
> * Direct and Pure Direct mode
> 
> I have no idea what these means. What would be the difference among Standard Mode multichannel audio, Direct Mode and Pure Direct Mode?
> 
> 
> * Room EQ
> 
> How does the surround mode ties in with Room EQ? I confess I don't really grasp the concept of Room EQ. I ran the Audyssey setup, but currently my Room EQ is set "OFF". Should I (or consumers generally) have the Room EQ to "Audyssey"? What would it do? Also, if you turn on some Surround Mode, does it override the Room EQ?
> 
> 
> Please correct me if my understanding is incorrect. I'd appreciate your guidance on the questions. Thanks!



Boosting center channel seperately for dialogue is probably the only way to handle this. I believe that you can program one of the Harmony's soft buttons to handle Center Channel Up and Down.


I set the Room EQ to manual and turn Cinema EQ to on (seems to lessen effects of soundtracks so that you can turn up the volume and hear dialogue better). Don't know much about equalizers, but have all the channels set to roughly looking like this: llll lllllDon't know if this is "right", but I remember seeing something about this a long, long time ago and the results are good to me.


----------



## TREVLAN

excuse my ignorance.

but whould the difference from the 4308ci and the 3808ci.


could someone elaborate this for me?


I would like to know if the $1000 is worth it for me or not.


Thanks in advanced for any help on this.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TREVLAN* /forum/post/11487555
> 
> 
> excuse my ignorance.
> 
> but whould the difference from the 4308ci and the 3808ci.
> 
> 
> could someone elaborate this for me?
> 
> 
> I would like to know if the $1000 is worth it for me or not.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced for any help on this.



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2033


----------



## JackB

I looked in the manual pdf and could not find an independent sub volume control. I find that with my present system that the sub can be a different volume levels based on the source. Since my current sub doesn't have remote volume control I have to get up to adjust the amount of base that sounds right. If the 3808 doesn't have this feature it means I must buy a sub with remote volume control. Any thoughts?


----------



## bwclark

Using the GUI Menu, you can fairly quickly go to MANUAL SETUP, SPEAKER SETUP, CHANNEL LEVEL, and adjust the db for each channel including the Sub.


Hit Menu again, and you are back to your source. Probably take about 1 minute to change.


----------



## techtvman

so i stopped in american tv today and compared the onkyo 805 to the denon 3808 hooked up to klipsch speakers.


my impressions:


these werent calibrated at all so just default eq bass and treble settings


for music the 3808 sounded much better to me, it had more mid/lower tones to it that the onkyo just lacked and i thought the voices had better clairity to them in the denon as well


for movies i thought they sounded similar but i think the edge goes to the onkyo when i used it with dd+PL II + THX Cinema as it filled the surrounds better. i was demoing for sound finding nemo the scene were nemo's dad is on the docks were the pelican wants to put him in his mouth to fly to were nemo is at and i thought that while the fish was talking he sounded more in between the center and front right in THX cinema compared to the rest of the modes (plan DD or DD+ PLII movie) were hes all center speaker.


What do you guys think? I am leaning twords denon but id like to have that THX cinema feature as well, i think that sounded great


----------



## TREVLAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11487703
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2033




BW the link is not working for me


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11488427
> 
> 
> Using the GUI Menu, you can fairly quickly go to MANUAL SETUP, SPEAKER SETUP, CHANNEL LEVEL, and adjust the db for each channel including the Sub.
> 
> 
> Hit Menu again, and you are back to your source. Probably take about 1 minute to change.



Or hit the center button and scroll to sub to set it, that's what I do.


----------



## RolandOG

I'm sorry if I missed it earlier in this thread but can any of the owners comment on how well the 3808 upconverts? I seem to recall some concern with it having the Faroujda chip in it. I'm primarily concerned with how SD and cable look. Thanks.


----------



## malcolmp6

You can forget about the upconversion capabilities of the 3808ci. I tried it with SD cable and it looks bad. The image is clear but stretched to fit widescreen- so no good.


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/11489639
> 
> 
> You can forget about the upconversion capabilities of the 3808ci. I tried it with SD cable and it looks bad. The image is clear but stretched to fit widescreen- so no good.



Are you sure that it's not your STB? I've noticed if I call up the setup menu for my Comcast Motorola DCT-3412 (power off, then press menu) and set the 4:3 override to OFF (was on 480p), then I get SD channels in standard 4:3, not stretched. Try messing around with whatever options you may have with your STB - you may be able to get rid of the annoying fat face look.


----------



## stulaloyd

Just wanted to point out that after about a week of working with the i/p scaler set to A to H & H to H, I changed it to OFF due to some occassional strange pixelation when watching darker scenes in HD channels. I'm now very close to being convinced the video processor in my Samsung LN-T4066F does a better job than that of the 3808. Just an observation...


----------



## mudfootLgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/11488862
> 
> 
> so i stopped in american tv today and compared the onkyo 805 to the denon 3808 hooked up to klipsch speakers.
> 
> 
> my impressions:
> 
> 
> these werent calibrated at all so just default eq bass and treble settings
> 
> 
> for music the 3808 sounded much better to me, it had more mid/lower tones to it that the onkyo just lacked and i thought the voices had better clairity to them in the denon as well
> 
> 
> for movies i thought they sounded similar but i think the edge goes to the onkyo when i used it with dd+PL II + THX Cinema as it filled the surrounds better. i was demoing for sound finding nemo the scene were nemo's dad is on the docks were the pelican wants to put him in his mouth to fly to were nemo is at and i thought that while the fish was talking he sounded more in between the center and front right in THX cinema compared to the rest of the modes (plan DD or DD+ PLII movie) were hes all center speaker.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am leaning twords denon but id like to have that THX cinema feature as well, i think that sounded great



I would say if your main listening will be for movies and you really enjoyed the way the Onkyo sounded to you. Go for the Onkyo.. I've gone from a Yamaha 595a to a Denon 2803 to a 3805 to my current 3808ci.. I was also considering getting the Onkyo myself... but I prefer the Denon a little more and it doesnt hurt that I got my Denon for under the MSRP of the Onkyo 805... I'm real happy with the new unit so far. I think it sounds a little better than the 3805 so far but i havent had the time to set it up properly. It still has a similar sound to the 3805 which is a good thing for me. Remember your the one that has to be happy with your purchase.. Go with your Ears and Enjoy whatever you get.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TREVLAN* /forum/post/11489075
> 
> 
> BW the link is not working for me


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2033


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11489159
> 
> 
> Or hit the center button and scroll to sub to set it, that's what I do.




Excellent! Missed that one.........


----------



## SirDracula

Keep in mind that the Onkyos run VERY HOT (Onkyo claims they can get to 80F *above* room temperature). I don't know what that would mean in terms of temperature in your room or do to the life of the receiver ... I had tried an Onkyo 605 and it was getting very hot, could not keep my hand on it for too long. I also had the popping noise problem (which I think is heat related). My current 3808ci only gets warm, not hot.


But I did like the sound of the 605, though I also had to crank the volume pretty high to get a decent volume.


Obviously I'm biased after my poor experience with Onkyo. This is one person's experience, YMMV.


----------



## neekos

does anyone have pics of the inside of the 3808 ?


----------



## st_nick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stulaloyd* /forum/post/11490121
> 
> 
> Are you sure that it's not your STB? I've noticed if I call up the setup menu for my Comcast Motorola DCT-3412 (power off, then press menu) and set the 4:3 override to OFF (was on 480p), then I get SD channels in standard 4:3, not stretched. Try messing around with whatever options you may have with your STB - you may be able to get rid of the annoying fat face look.



Setting the 4:3 override to off means that the cable box is doing the upconvert to 1080i/720p/whatever you have the primary resolution set to. The cable box is inserting the black bars on the signal . If you set the override to STRETCH rather than OFF you'll get it upconverted by the cable box without bars (bad).


I believe the scaling of 480i sources to have bars or not is selectable somewhere in the 3808ci setup menus. I don't recall where to set it, but I know I was using it briefly when I had my TivoHD set to output native resolution. It was causing issues with my TV resyncing everytime I changed channels between SD and HD so I set it off, and I forget the setting now.


----------



## SledgeHammer

How is the "performance" on the unit? I'm not asking about sound/picture quality because thats been covered, but I mean more the "speed" of the AVR-3808ci. I have the Denon DVD-3930ci and its painfully sluggish at times when you are using the GUI. Some areas I'm interested in getting feedback about:


1) full power off -> ready state (where audio/video is on and the remote works)

2) switching between sources -> full ready state

3) is the GUI sluggish?

4) auto switching between audio formats (I have a Sony AVR now thats hooked up via optical and it takes about 2 seconds to switch between stereo and Dolby Digital which seems crazy).


Thanks!


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st_nick* /forum/post/11493544
> 
> 
> Setting the 4:3 override to off means that the cable box is doing the upconvert to 1080i/720p/whatever you have the primary resolution set to. The cable box is inserting the black bars on the signal . If you set the override to STRETCH rather than OFF you'll get it upconverted by the cable box without bars (bad).
> 
> 
> I believe the scaling of 480i sources to have bars or not is selectable somewhere in the 3808ci setup menus. I don't recall where to set it, but I know I was using it briefly when I had my TivoHD set to output native resolution. It was causing issues with my TV resyncing everytime I changed channels between SD and HD so I set it off, and I forget the setting now.



Funny thing is, I spent a good ten minutes or so just now looking for this as I remembered the same thing but can't find it now. Regardless, pic looks fine by SD standards with 4:3 overide off, not great but I try not to watch too much SD anyway and it's not stretched.


----------



## hzw50

Am I missing somethig is there a way to switch sources without using the GUI?


If there is I have not figured it out yet , but then again I only have the 3808 for34 hrs.



Thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11494773
> 
> 
> Am I missing somethig is there a way to switch sources without using the GUI?
> 
> 
> If there is I have not figured it out yet , but then again I only have the 3808 for34 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Using the supplied remote control, press HOME (to put the remote in AMP mode); now at the bottom of the remote you can select any source you wish, ie TV/CBL, etc.










I have been moving around today between the NET, XM Radio, and TV all while watching golf!


----------



## TheMoose

Anyone using this with a Harmony 880?

Are the codes on the Harmony site?

Does it do the input switching automatically?

How does it control it over all?


----------



## freebird2003

hello,


i have few questions.



1. For single zone (main zone 5.1 speaker setup and playback) what is your setting for your amp assign ??


2. Is there a way in 3808, only in 2ch (stereo) i want tone adjustment (bass treble) but in 5.1/pcm multi ch i don't want any tone adjustment ??


Thanks


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11495490
> 
> 
> Anyone using this with a Harmony 880?
> 
> Are the codes on the Harmony site?
> 
> Does it do the input switching automatically?
> 
> How does it control it over all?



I'm using the harmony 880, I had to adjust the delay but it works great.


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11495579
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> i have few questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. For single zone (main zone 5.1 speaker setup and playback) what is your setting for your amp assign ??
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a way in 3808, only in 2ch (stereo) i want tone adjustment (bass treble) but in 5.1/pcm multi ch i don't want any tone adjustment ??
> 
> 
> Thanks



1. amp assign on mine is bi-amp(my speakers allow me to do this)


2. yes, don't you just turn off the eq?


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11495490
> 
> 
> Anyone using this with a Harmony 880?
> 
> Are the codes on the Harmony site?
> 
> Does it do the input switching automatically?
> 
> How does it control it over all?



I am using mine with my Harmony 880. I have an HR-20, PS3, Sony 60A3000, iPod dock, and an old CD player. The only thing I have set up on it so far is my Hr-20 in order to do all the TV commands. I like it for that, but I haven't set up the the AVR functions (iPod, etc.)


I found the 3808 on the Harmony site, but I have not been successful with them. On/Off, and volume works, but other than that I have not had 100% success. I'm going to spend more time with the 880 in order to program stuff. There are pages and pages of activities that I personally will never use, so manual programming may work better for me.


It will switch the inputs automatically.


----------



## gte747e

I was watching Georgia Tech tear up Notre Dame today on NBC (HD) and during the first half, the audio would come in and out - mostly during commercials. I noticed on the Denon display that the 5.1 speaker display go out for about 1-2 seconds and then come back on. I checked the HDMI cable in the back and I think it was fine. Is this a poor HD feed from NBC, my Denon, or my HR-20?

When the sound went out, I could hear the SD version fine in the other room...so I'm curious if this was a fluke or what.

Thanks.


----------



## JSDearborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11494993
> 
> 
> Using the supplied remote control, press HOME (to put the remote in AMP mode); now at the bottom of the remote you can select any source you wish, ie TV/CBL, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been moving around today between the NET, XM Radio, and TV all while watching golf!



Alright. How do you switch audio sources while keeping the video constant?


----------



## freebird2003

hello,


i also like to know how many out there us just "LFE" or "LFE+Main" ??


Which produce stronger bass or which setting produce bass from both mains and sub ??


Thanks


----------



## freebird2003

Hello,


i have posted this somewhere but i did not got the answer i wanted maybe you guys can help me.


My speakers:

*Front : Kenwood LS-V710*

3-way 4 Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]

Woofer 200mm cone Type x2

Midrange 100mm cone type

Tweeter Linaeum Type

8Ω

180w

35Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)

600Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)

*Center : Kenwood CS – V610*

3-way 3Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]

Woofer 100mm cone Type x2

Tweeter Linaeum Type

8Ω

150w

80Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)

1000Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)

*Surround: Kenwood RS- 610*

2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]

Woofer 100mm cone Type

Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2

8Ω

100w

100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)

2000Hz (Crossover Response)



My scenario:


i set my speakers to "Small" so that i am able to set the crossover individually for all the speakers. My front able to produce powerfull kick ass bass.


Settings for 3808


Front - 80hz

Center - 80Hz

surround - 120 hz ?? (not sure) (please advise)

IF i use a velodyne CHT-10R, for the crossover knob should i set it to *80hz* , *120hz (only if i set my surround to 120 hz or what)* or *direct* .



must i set the subwoofer crossover as the same as the 3808 highest freq ( in my case 120 hz) ?? if is set the sub to 80hz (THX) does that means there is a gap of 40 hz??


i dont fully understand direct in the subwoofer.


someone please share your expertise and advise.


Thanks alot


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11496067
> 
> 
> I'm using the harmony 880, I had to adjust the delay but it works great.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11496122
> 
> 
> I am using mine with my Harmony 880. I have an HR-20, PS3, Sony 60A3000, iPod dock, and an old CD player. The only thing I have set up on it so far is my Hr-20 in order to do all the TV commands. I like it for that, but I haven't set up the the AVR functions (iPod, etc.)
> 
> 
> I found the 3808 on the Harmony site, but I have not been successful with them. On/Off, and volume works, but other than that I have not had 100% success. I'm going to spend more time with the 880 in order to program stuff. There are pages and pages of activities that I personally will never use, so manual programming may work better for me.
> 
> 
> It will switch the inputs automatically.



That's good to know.

GTE let us know how you end up setting it up, I only have 2 remotes for all my equipment, the 880 & the PS3 remote & would like to keep it that way!


----------



## Detroit_Louie

Hello all,


Although a newbie as far as posting, I've been a lurker in AVSF for quite a while now.


Anyways, my AVR-3808CI is set to be delivered on Tuesday, and I can't wait - I hope to use the heck out of the internet radio and network capabilities, also all the HDMI switching.


Looking at the user manual pdf I just realized that this unit is weak as far as analog tape loops are concerned. I use both a cassette deck and a DAT player to occasionally capture music for CD creation.


The cassette deck is for playback only, so I don't need recording functionality. The DAT player I use for A-> D conversion to my Zefiro Acoustics digital sound card, so I need recording input for this machine.


Does anybody know if this unit digitizes analog signals and passes them out thru one of the toslink ports? My current receiver, a Marantz SR-19EX doesn't do this, so I'm not overly confident the Denon will.


Any feedback would be appreciated. BTW - thanks for all the great info you guys have posted on the AVR-3808CI so far.



Detroit_Louie


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11496187
> 
> 
> I was watching Georgia Tech tear up Notre Dame today on NBC (HD) and during the first half, the audio would come in and out - mostly during commercials. I noticed on the Denon display that the 5.1 speaker display go out for about 1-2 seconds and then come back on. I checked the HDMI cable in the back and I think it was fine. Is this a poor HD feed from NBC, my Denon, or my HR-20?
> 
> When the sound went out, I could hear the SD version fine in the other room...so I'm curious if this was a fluke or what.
> 
> Thanks.



I had similar problems. Denon blamed direct TV. They told me to use optical from the HR20 to the Denon, so far it has not had any problems since I did that.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11494993
> 
> 
> Using the supplied remote control, press HOME (to put the remote in AMP mode); now at the bottom of the remote you can select any source you wish, ie TV/CBL, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been moving around today between the NET, XM Radio, and TV all while watching golf!



Thank you very much


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11497020
> 
> 
> I had similar problems. Denon blamed direct TV. They told me to use optical from the HR20 to the Denon, so far it has not had any problems since I did that.



I have had this problem with the HR20 before I installed the 3808. So believe is the HR20 DVR issue


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Detroit_Louie* /forum/post/11496798
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Although a newbie as far as posting, I've been a lurker in AVSF for quite a while now.
> 
> 
> Anyways, my AVR-3808CI is set to be delivered on Tuesday, and I can't wait - I hope to use the heck out of the internet radio and network capabilities, also all the HDMI switching.
> 
> 
> Looking at the user manual pdf I just realized that this unit is weak as far as analog tape loops are concerned. I use both a cassette deck and a DAT player to occasionally capture music for CD creation.
> 
> 
> The cassette deck is for playback only, so I don't need recording functionality. The DAT player I use for A-> D conversion to my Zefiro Acoustics digital sound card, so I need recording input for this machine.
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if this unit digitizes analog signals and passes them out thru one of the toslink ports? My current receiver, a Marantz SR-19EX doesn't do this, so I'm not overly confident the Denon will.
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated. BTW - thanks for all the great info you guys have posted on the AVR-3808CI so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit_Louie



I am thinking all analog inputs go through an a2d converter and back out to a dac.These new HT receivers are not big on pure analog sound processing. Just my guess.


----------



## harrellnukeem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11494773
> 
> 
> Am I missing somethig is there a way to switch sources without using the GUI?
> 
> 
> If there is I have not figured it out yet , but then again I only have the 3808 for34 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Web browser GUI (easy to change names here too) (whatever the address is just type that into your browser)

Remote buttons (bottom keypad)

Turn the knob on left side of receiver


----------



## freebird2003

Anyone able to adviseme on the questions i posted earlier.


Thanks alot guys


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSDearborn* /forum/post/11496478
> 
> 
> Alright. How do you switch audio sources while keeping the video constant?



If you use Video Select (button on the front left side of AVR) you can select the Video Source of your liking while you have a specific audio source playing.

And the good thing is that the AVR will remember that selection!


----------



## st_nick

This post was about an inability to get bass properly routed on my CD player. I found that there is a separate crossover setting for 2 channel direct/stereo under "Audio Setup" in the OSD. Once I updated that it uses my SW properly for lower frequencies. Very obscure having multiple crossover settings.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11496485
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> i also like to know how many out there us just "LFE" or "LFE+Main" ??
> 
> 
> Which produce stronger bass or which setting produce bass from both mains and sub ??
> 
> 
> Thanks



LFE is designed for movie tracks. So, to get the most bass (for other than movies), you need to set the sub to LFE + Main, which will send bass from the fronts to the sub at the crossover setting you set.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *st_nick* /forum/post/11498609
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what I have set wrong?



See my post above. Set your sub to LFE + Main. That should help.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11496598
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> i have posted this somewhere but i did not got the answer i wanted maybe you guys can help me.
> 
> 
> My speakers:
> 
> *Front : Kenwood LS-V710*
> 
> 3-way 4 Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]
> 
> Woofer 200mm cone Type x2
> 
> Midrange 100mm cone type
> 
> Tweeter Linaeum Type
> 
> 8Ω
> 
> 180w
> 
> 35Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)
> 
> 600Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)
> 
> *Center : Kenwood CS – V610*
> 
> 3-way 3Speaker System [Magnetically Shield]
> 
> Woofer 100mm cone Type x2
> 
> Tweeter Linaeum Type
> 
> 8Ω
> 
> 150w
> 
> 80Hz-30000Hz (Freq Response)
> 
> 1000Hz, 3000Hz (Crossover Response)
> 
> *Surround: Kenwood RS- 610*
> 
> 2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]
> 
> Woofer 100mm cone Type
> 
> Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2
> 
> 8Ω
> 
> 100w
> 
> 100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)
> 
> 2000Hz (Crossover Response)
> 
> 
> 
> My scenario:
> 
> 
> i set my speakers to "Small" so that i am able to set the crossover individually for all the speakers. My front able to produce powerfull kick ass bass.
> 
> 
> Settings for 3808
> 
> 
> Front - 80hz
> 
> Center - 80Hz
> 
> surround - 120 hz ?? (not sure) (please advise)
> 
> IF i use a velodyne CHT-10R, for the crossover knob should i set it to *80hz* , *120hz (only if i set my surround to 120 hz or what)* or *direct* .
> 
> 
> 
> must i set the subwoofer crossover as the same as the 3808 highest freq ( in my case 120 hz) ?? if is set the sub to 80hz (THX) does that means there is a gap of 40 hz??
> 
> 
> i dont fully understand direct in the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> someone please share your expertise and advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot




Anyone able to advise me ??


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11499148
> 
> 
> Anyone able to advise me ??



Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you set the subwoofer crossover frequency seperately. And if you use LFE, does it not matter what setting you physically put your sub to? Won't the AVR override the sub's crossover adjustments. I've got an infinity, so there's no actual "direct" choice...the receiver has always "decided" the crossover for the sub. Sounds like this would be the same choice for you or "direct" - don't know as I've only read posts about velodyne, never worked with one.


Try direct, if that doesn't work, set your sub to 80 and your avr's lfe to 80. Maybe I didn't understand the question, but that's what I'd do.


----------



## bwclark

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=116 


BUG:


NET - Playing PC music via Twonkyvision Media Server or any media server........


The bottom of the TV screen shows that I can "PAUSE" with the center CH SEL/ENTER button. I cannot get it to pause. The left arrow button works to go back and the up/down arrows work to go the last/next selection.


Anyone else on the Pause?

--------------------------------


Can some else verify this?


Thanks!


----------



## xAVHTx

Does this unit upscale/de-interlace signals passed over HDMI or does it just pass-through like the Sonys apparently do?


This might be dumb but what is "Denon Link III"? Noticed it on the specs, and someone in the thread mentioned it's easy to mistake for the ethernet port.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xAVHTx* /forum/post/11500172
> 
> 
> Does this unit upscale/de-interlace signals passed over HDMI or does it just pass-through like the Sonys apparently do?



Yes, the new Denons will upscale to the resolution of your choosing (see pic). They will also upconvert analog to digital (e.g. component to HDMI) and HDMI>HDMI scaling.


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11428738
> 
> 
> If you can gain internet access via the Ethernet port on the PC then that will be fine. I don't do that myself, perhaps someone else is doing that and they will reply.
> 
> 
> I would use an Ethernet router and connect the PC and 3808 to the inputs on the router, and then the router to the modem....done.
> 
> 
> Regardless, it can be done with correct equipment, AND not an expensive change if needed.
> 
> 
> This might solve your problem: http://www.dsl-warehouse.com/product...7afd81b30c1257
> 
> Has a USB port for your PC connection; Ethernet for the 3808......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some info on equipment needed for internet via the Denon manual.....




Yeah.. You need


A Wireless Router, with the PC connected, either Wirelessly or Direct connect

A Wireless Bridge if you're AMP is too far from the Router, the Bridge take normal Ethernet connection and convert it to wireless. I've paid mine 60$CAD on Ebay last week (connecting the 360 and my futur 3808CI)


----------



## zoro

if using remote can help you change sound mode, dsp modes, apply plx ii 7.1 on the fly?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Can someone *please* comment on the performance of the AVR-3808ci in terms of speed?


Stuff like:


going from full power off to full ready state?

switching between audio formats stereo dolby digital?

switching between sources?

any slugishness in the GUI?

any slugishness in remote response?

etc.


Thanks!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/11500475
> 
> 
> if using remote can help you change sound mode, dsp modes, apply plx ii 7.1 on the fly?



Yes, using the remote when in AMP mode, the icons can be pressed to access the various sound fields.


----------



## zmansbr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xAVHTx* /forum/post/11500172
> 
> 
> This might be dumb but what is "Denon Link III"? Noticed it on the specs, and someone in the thread mentioned it's easy to mistake for the ethernet port.



You can use this to connect Denon DVD players to your receiver. Its another way to transfer digital audio to your Denone receiver. On some Denon players (2930ci), this is the only way to output multi channel audio from an SACD. When enabling DenonLink on the 3808/4308 though, some other features are disabled (ability to output digital sources on other zones).


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11500514
> 
> 
> Can someone *please* comment on the performance of the AVR-3808ci in terms of speed?
> 
> 
> Stuff like:
> 
> 
> going from full power off to full ready state?
> 
> switching between audio formats stereo dolby digital?
> 
> switching between sources?
> 
> any slugishness in the GUI?
> 
> any slugishness in remote response?
> 
> etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have no complaints about the speed to the AVR with respect to the items you mention.


Power on to listening takes probably less than 10 sec.

Audio formats are right on the remote icons; one button push.

Sources - one button push on the remote to change.

GUI - excellent response

Remote- excellent response.


There are three macro buttons that can be programmed. I have one setup that turns on the AVR, HDTV on, Cable STB on, and then Quick Selects TV/Cbl for the source. Bingo! TV is playing....one button.


----------



## zmansbr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11440086
> 
> 
> does anyone know why my avr is converting my sound to 2.1 when the input audio is supposed to be 5.1? this is during direct mode



Nobody seemed to answer this sufficiently. I notice the same thing on my 4308:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=954 


Direct mode should be transferring 5.1 directly to 5.1 out - not 2.1 I've tried this on a bunch of sources. But then again, I'm wondering why I would ever use Direct mode on Dolby or DTS since it disables Audessey.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11500677
> 
> 
> I have no complaints about the speed to the AVR with respect to the items you mention.
> 
> 
> Power on to listening takes probably less than 10 sec.
> 
> Audio formats are right on the remote icons; one button push.
> 
> Sources - one button push on the remote to change.
> 
> GUI - excellent response
> 
> Remote- excellent response.
> 
> 
> There are three macro buttons that can be programmed. I have one setup that turns on the AVR, HDTV on, Cable STB on, and then Quick Selects TV/Cbl for the source. Bingo! TV is playing....one button.



Thanks for the feedback.


*WOW* power off to listening takes *10 SECONDS*????





















JEEZ! I thought my 10yr old Sony was bad in the 2 to 3 second range.


I guess I have to get used to the fact that the days of "instant on" electronics are long gone







.


I can understand it on a PC or something like a Tivo that has an OS, but I just don't get why they are making DVD players, AVRs, etc. that have such substantial "boot up" times. Even my cell phone takes a few seconds to "boot up"... crazy...


* edit * heck... even the Tivo should boot up faster... that thing is ridiculously slow... takes about 5 minutes to power on.


----------



## xAVHTx

Well, look at something like the Sony 3100ES DVD player, vs their 100 dollar one (we have both in the house, connected to different TVs). The ES takes probably 20 seconds to get to a "play" menu from power off. The $100 one takes probably 5 seconds. Is 15 seconds wait a big deal? No. Opening the tray on the 3100ES, I can press the button on the couch, walk over to the DVD player and have the tray open after 5 seconds of standing there. The other is instantaneous. The picture quality and audio from the ES is better, so worth the extra minutes wait. I don't know why people split hairs about having to wait less than half a minute in all cases for their movie to be ready to play







.


----------



## bwclark

Keep in mined that is the one button selection with power up to the TV, STB, and AMP to full on and video, and audio working! With integrated video things take a little longer to sync and come up to full speed. Timed: 10 sec


With the TV on, and STB on, turning on the AVR to get the video from the STB to the TV and audio output. Timed: 6 sec











bwc


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11500939
> 
> 
> I can understand it on a PC or something like a Tivo that has an OS, but I just don't get why they are making DVD players, AVRs, etc. that have such substantial "boot up" times. Even my cell phone takes a few seconds to "boot up"... crazy...
> 
> 
> * edit * heck... even the Tivo should boot up faster... that thing is ridiculously slow... takes about 5 minutes to power on.



because the things you are talking about *do* have an OS. Everything is basically a computer nowadays. Some things more than others; cell phones and AVRs are very high up the list.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Yeah, it just takes getting used to I guess. It just feels like my long awaited migration to HD has been a major step back in terms of integration and fit & finish / polish for the $$$ I'm spending if you know what I mean. Nothing really seems to "work like it should"







.


I guess what gets me is that the Tivo and PC are hard drive based, which we know is slow... but its not like the AVR or cell phone have a hard drive in them. "Everything on a chip" type devices should be instant on IMO







.


----------



## xAVHTx

I agree... it's complete nonsense that we have so many expensive units that are half-baked, and don't do what they are supposed to with new HDMI versions every 6 months when 1.1 didn't even work properly. Deciding on an AV receiver this year (for me anyway), has had more to do with learning which receivers have none-or-few glitches instead of which one has Reon, the most HDMI inputs, Burr-Browns, etc.







.


BTW, another small question. Canthe 3808CI accept 1080p from a component input and output it over HDMI?


----------



## gte747e

I have a couple of questions about the 3808:

1. Does Zone 2 only play from analog sources?

I am able to play my CD changer (analog), and radio (in the denon). I don't have XM and I haven't gotten internet radio to work yet. It won't play anything from my DVD (PS3 via HDMI) or HR-20 (HDMI). Is this an HDMI thing?


2. I have been told to add an optical connection from my STB to my Denon. How do I do this while using HDMI for the video? Also, would using the optical on the STB allow me to hear the audio in Zone 2?


3. Finally, and a bit offthread, my FM reception is plagued with static on some channels. When I move the FM wire around, it improves. Would I benefit from an external FM tuner and should I get one powered or unpowered?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## veajt00

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jcloudm* 
Your experience confirms what I learned - that the letter keys (A-G) and the number keys (1-9) are different depending on whether you're in TUNER or NET/USB mode. Most annoying.


Would you mind doing me a favor, if you don't mind? Would you go into the Harmony software and from the page where you captured the PDF click through to the Learn Commands page and give us a PDF of that one? I'd like to know which ones you kept from the database and for which ones you taught the remote the code.


Thanks for the original PDF, BTW - it was extremely helpful. Can't wait for the hours I have ahead of me for this same project.
Here you go. There are some learned "Input" commands on page 4 that I didn't need because I found working ones in the database, but typical of the awful Harmony programming software, there was no way to delete them. Good luck!

 

Harmony AVR-3808CI Learned Commands p1-2.pdf 439.4931640625k . file

 

Harmony AVR-3808CI Learned Commands p3.pdf 276.796875k . file

 

Harmony AVR-3808CI Learned Commands p4-5.pdf 351.5185546875k . file


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> I have a couple of questions about the 3808:
> 
> 1. Does Zone 2 only play from analog sources?
> 
> I am able to play my CD changer (analog), and radio (in the denon). I don't have XM and I haven't gotten internet radio to work yet. It won't play anything from my DVD (PS3 via HDMI) or HR-20 (HDMI). Is this an HDMI thing?
> 
> 
> 2. I have been told to add an optical connection from my STB to my Denon. How do I do this while using HDMI for the video? Also, would using the optical on the STB allow me to hear the audio in Zone 2?
> 
> 
> 3. Finally, and a bit offthread, my FM reception is plagued with static on some channels. When I move the FM wire around, it improves. Would I benefit from an external FM tuner and should I get one powered or unpowered?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




#1

Page 71 of the manual....see pic.


#2 What is wrong with using the analog audio ouputs?

#3. Yes, poor reception, you need better antenna...maybe Radio Shack. Distance to stations?


----------



## userb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11501281
> 
> 
> 2. I have been told to add an optical connection from my STB to my Denon. How do I do this while using HDMI for the video? Also, would using the optical on the STB allow me to hear the audio in Zone 2?



Page 39 of the manual


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11500677
> 
> 
> I have no complaints about the speed to the AVR with respect to the items you mention.
> 
> 
> Power on to listening takes probably less than 10 sec.
> 
> Audio formats are right on the remote icons; one button push.
> 
> Sources - one button push on the remote to change.
> 
> GUI - excellent response
> 
> Remote- excellent response.
> 
> 
> There are three macro buttons that can be programmed. I have one setup that turns on the AVR, HDTV on, Cable STB on, and then Quick Selects TV/Cbl for the source. Bingo! TV is playing....one button.



I try the quick button setup but had trouble getting it to do exactly what you just described. I have the components setup in the remote but when I run the script to capture the sequence I does not work foe me. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## bwclark

You are trying to CALL via the AMP CALL buttons?

Did you register the commands as shown in the pic? Page 63 of the manual.


I did all of my input commands in one step and saved as CALL #1.


ie Power ON to AVR; Select TV and press ON; Select STB and press ON; press Quick Select 1 (to go to TV/Cbl input).


Something like that...but all steps in one shot and save.


----------



## LushMojo

Anyone had any issues with video going black for a second or so? Our unit has done this twice now. The audio remained on, but the screen went black. Seems like I remember reading about this with the 3808.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LushMojo* /forum/post/11503519
> 
> 
> Anyone had any issues with video going black for a second or so? Our unit has done this twice now. The audio remained on, but the screen went black. Seems like I remember reading about this with the 3808.



No. Check video cable and make sure it is secure.


Just the normal video blackout when changing channels or sources.


----------



## Aetali

I just got the 3808CI this week and just love it!


I am getting the Harmony 390 any day and wondered if anyone had any tips for best way to start configuring it?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## LushMojo

I had the video going to black issue twice today (both times while watching something recorded to the DVR). We're using Comcast with a Motorola DCH3416. All affected content is HD.


BWClark mentioned checking the cable connections. I'll do that but I just connected everything last week and I'm fairly certain they're secure. My issue is exactly as you described - video goes black, but I can still hear the audio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11464588
> 
> 
> I have a Direct TV HR20 DVR connected to my 3808 with an HDMI cable. I had the HR 20 set to 720p and the 3808 upconverting the signal to 1080p since I own a 1080p Sony XBR TV.
> 
> 
> So I have 2 questions about this set-up.
> 
> 
> 1. Would I be better off picture quality wise setting the HR 20 to native and just having the Denon upconvert the signal once, instead of having the video processed twice like I have it now?
> 
> 
> 2. Has anyone had problems with the video going black for a couple of seconds when watching with the Denon video convert on? I notice it mostly on my ESPN2 hi def channel, but on other channels also. I understand when you change channels there will be a delay, but this is happening occassionally when I am on the same channel. I don,t lose the audio though.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mark


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11499972
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=116
> 
> 
> BUG:
> 
> 
> NET - Playing PC music via Twonkyvision Media Server or any media server........
> 
> 
> The bottom of the TV screen shows that I can "PAUSE" with the center CH SEL/ENTER button. I cannot get it to pause. The left arrow button works to go back and the up/down arrows work to go the last/next selection.
> 
> 
> Anyone else on the Pause?
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> Can some else verify this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, pause only works on my MP3's or wav files


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11501652
> 
> 
> #1
> 
> Page 71 of the manual....see pic.
> 
> 
> #2 What is wrong with using the analog audio ouputs?
> 
> #3. Yes, poor reception, you need better antenna...maybe Radio Shack. Distance to stations?




It saya the XM cannot be played from Zone 2.


Anyone confirm this?


----------



## jcloudm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11499972
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=116
> 
> 
> BUG:
> 
> 
> NET - Playing PC music via Twonkyvision Media Server or any media server........
> 
> 
> The bottom of the TV screen shows that I can "PAUSE" with the center CH SEL/ENTER button. I cannot get it to pause. The left arrow button works to go back and the up/down arrows work to go the last/next selection.
> 
> 
> Anyone else on the Pause?
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> 
> Can some else verify this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nope - works fine for me.


----------



## bwclark

Success!


Tried Windows Media Player 11 (which I had installed but not using) and it works fine with the PAUSE button.









Also, my PC (mediaserver) shows up all the time in the menu now, which Twonky did not do!


Must be my version of TwonkyVision that is the problem.(older ver.)


----------



## LinoD

hi all, long time reader, first time poster...


Im finally going forward (my wife game me the green light







) and moving into the HD world... i know, better late then never. sorry if my questions are lame, alot of this stuff is really new to me, I've spent the last month reading almost every thread on this site...


ok, it looks like the the 3808 is the receiver im going with... question is, since the 3808 does upconverting to 1080p, does that mean i can use my current SD dvd player, plug that into the 3808 and it will do an upconversion to 1080p.to my Toshiba 52" LX177 (shipping next week).


i was planing on purchasing an Oppo DV-981 for my current dvd collection, but if plugging in my older dvd player into the 3808 will yield the same results, then i will pass on the Oppo.


thanks in advance

-LinoD


----------



## bass addict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LinoD* /forum/post/11508014
> 
> 
> hi all, long time reader, first time poster...
> 
> 
> Im finally going forward (my wife game me the green light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and moving into the HD world... i know, better late then never. sorry if my questions are lame, alot of this stuff is really new to me, I've spent the last month reading almost every thread on this site...
> 
> 
> ok, it looks like the the 3808 is the receiver im going with... question is, since the 3808 does upconverting to 1080p, does that mean i can use my current SD dvd player, plug that into the 3808 and it will do an upconversion to 1080p.to my Toshiba 52" LX177 (shipping next week).
> 
> 
> i was planing on purchasing an Oppo DV-981 for my current dvd collection, but if plugging in my older dvd player into the 3808 will yield the same results, then i will pass on the Oppo.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> -LinoD



It all comes down to which unit has the better scaler. I'm not familiar with the Oppo and which processor it uses so someone else can chime in on that one. My questions is, if you are moving into the HD world as you say, why would you not look into purchasing a hi def player? Upconverted DVD's look good, but they are still a far cry from a BR/HDDVD disc, not to mention you are missing out on the new audio formats which are amazing. JMTC


----------



## LinoD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bass addict* /forum/post/11508387
> 
> 
> It all comes down to which unit has the better scaler. I'm not familiar with the Oppo and which processor it uses so someone else can chime in on that one. My questions is, if you are moving into the HD world as you say, why would you not look into purchasing a hi def player? Upconverted DVD's look good, but they are still a far cry from a BR/HDDVD disc, not to mention you are missing out on the new audio formats which are amazing. JMTC



thanks for the reply... i have probably over 400 dvd's so that's why im looking at the upconversion issue... will current HD/BlueRay players automoaticly upconvert SD dvd's ?


and yes, i will have an HD/BlueR player in my setup, the HD dvd that was playing on the Tosh LX177 in the store looked awesome !


my setup so far... (most of which is incoming )


TV: Toshiba 52" LCD LX177

AVR: Dennon 3808ci

Speakers: Cerwin Vega CVHD 5.1 speakers

Dircet TV HD w/ HR20

xbox

DVD player: Oppo DV-981HD


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11500939
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> *WOW* power off to listening takes *10 SECONDS*????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEEZ! I thought my 10yr old Sony was bad in the 2 to 3 second range.
> 
> 
> I guess I have to get used to the fact that the days of "instant on" electronics are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I can understand it on a PC or something like a Tivo that has an OS, but I just don't get why they are making DVD players, AVRs, etc. that have such substantial "boot up" times. Even my cell phone takes a few seconds to "boot up"... crazy...
> 
> 
> * edit * heck... even the Tivo should boot up faster... that thing is ridiculously slow... takes about 5 minutes to power on.



Free advice- turn it on 10 seconds before you previously would have in the past. Problem *solved*.

:0


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11308876
> 
> 
> The other problem is when I have the audio set to 5 channel, I lose audio sometimes.
> 
> 
> Today I was watching discovery channel, set to 5 ch, all of a sudden no audio except to the sub, then when a commercial ran, the unit switched to dolby and I had sound. Commecial over back to the program I see 5 channel appear, no audio except the sub. Waited an hour for Denon to call back. Perhaps tomorrow.



I'm seeing this same problem while watching HD content from my H20-100 SAT box via HDMI. I have Dolby Digital set to ON in the SAT box and the 3808 shows an input of 5.1 during the program ( sound ok ). A commercial starts and the input is reduced to 2.0 ( sound still ok ). Back to the program and input goes back to 5.1 ( no sound except sub ). I'm not seeing this with all HD content, just some. Example was the Giants/Rockies game today on FSBA.


To get the sound back, I change the channel and return to the HD channel. I can set Dolby Digital to OFF on the SAT box to bypass this problem, but then I only am getting 2.0 sound. Has anyone come across a solution to this problem yet?


I have other minor issues, but I'll bring those up later.


On another note. I like this AVR. From the GUI, to the internet radio, to the streaming audio from my PC. Great AVR. Oh, and it sounds great too.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LinoD* /forum/post/11508533
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply... i have probably over 400 dvd's so that's why im looking at the upconversion issue... will current HD/BlueRay players automoaticly upconvert SD dvd's ?
> 
> 
> and yes, i will have an HD/BlueR player in my setup, the HD dvd that was playing on the Tosh LX177 in the store looked awesome !
> 
> 
> my setup so far... (most of which is incoming )
> 
> 
> TV: Toshiba 52" LCD LX177
> 
> AVR: Dennon 3808ci
> 
> Speakers: Cerwin Vega CVHD 5.1 speakers
> 
> Dircet TV HD w/ HR20
> 
> xbox
> 
> DVD player: Oppo DV-981HD




Turn off Oppo for upconversion and see how Denon does, pick the one you like.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11499148
> 
> 
> Anyone able to advise me ??



Set the crossover frequence for you fronts to 40hz since you speaker can handle up to 35hz.


----------



## Eric99

Consider the Toshiba HD-XA2. It's the current top end HD-DVD player. I think this is the best SD-DVD upconverting player on the market with the Silicon Optix Reon chip, and of course it plays HD-DVDs too in full 1080p. Prices have been dropping rapidly, in preperation for the Gen 3 devices. Look in the HD-DVD forum here.







> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LinoD* /forum/post/11508533
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply... i have probably over 400 dvd's so that's why im looking at the upconversion issue... will current HD/BlueRay players automoaticly upconvert SD dvd's ?
> 
> 
> and yes, i will have an HD/BlueR player in my setup, the HD dvd that was playing on the Tosh LX177 in the store looked awesome !
> 
> 
> my setup so far... (most of which is incoming )
> 
> 
> TV: Toshiba 52" LCD LX177
> 
> AVR: Dennon 3808ci
> 
> Speakers: Cerwin Vega CVHD 5.1 speakers
> 
> Dircet TV HD w/ HR20
> 
> xbox
> 
> DVD player: Oppo DV-981HD


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11510658
> 
> 
> I'm seeing this same problem while watching HD content from my H20-100 SAT box via HDMI. I have Dolby Digital set to ON in the SAT box and the 3808 shows an input of 5.1 during the program ( sound ok ). A commercial starts and the input is reduced to 2.0 ( sound still ok ). Back to the program and input goes back to 5.1 ( no sound except sub ). I'm not seeing this with all HD content, just some. Example was the Giants/Rockies game today on FSBA.
> 
> 
> To get the sound back, I change the channel and return to the HD channel. I can set Dolby Digital to OFF on the SAT box to bypass this problem, but then I only am getting 2.0 sound. Has anyone come across a solution to this problem yet?




It just figures. I fiddle around with this for a couple of days and as soon as I do a post, I figure it out.


I was pointing to 7CH Stereo in my surround mode. When I switched it to Standard, all is well. Though the 7CH does sound more richer.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11510658
> 
> 
> I'm seeing this same problem while watching HD content from my H20-100 SAT box via HDMI. I have Dolby Digital set to ON in the SAT box and the 3808 shows an input of 5.1 during the program ( sound ok ). A commercial starts and the input is reduced to 2.0 ( sound still ok ). Back to the program and input goes back to 5.1 ( no sound except sub ). I'm not seeing this with all HD content, just some. Example was the Giants/Rockies game today on FSBA.
> 
> 
> To get the sound back, I change the channel and return to the HD channel. I can set Dolby Digital to OFF on the SAT box to bypass this problem, but then I only am getting 2.0 sound. Has anyone come across a solution to this problem yet?
> 
> 
> I have other minor issues, but I'll bring those up later.
> 
> 
> On another note. I like this AVR. From the GUI, to the internet radio, to the streaming audio from my PC. Great AVR. Oh, and it sounds great too.



Somewhere here I replied to my own post.


Use an optical cable for audio, that worked for me.


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11496067
> 
> 
> I'm using the harmony 880, I had to adjust the delay but it works great.



I have noticed that there is a issue with the delay of the Harmony. When in the menu of the 3808ci, the response time is horrible and I am unable to do anything quickly. Is this the same thing that you noticed? How do you adjust the delay for this type of thing?


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11515029
> 
> 
> I have noticed that there is a issue with the delay of the Harmony. When in the menu of the 3808ci, the response time is horrible and I am unable to do anything quickly. Is this the same thing that you noticed? How do you adjust the delay for this type of thing?



I had the same problem. I took the "Inter-Key Delay" down to zero which helped, but the Harmony is still noticeably slower than the Denon remote. Please let me know if anyone has a solution to get the Harmony 880 as fast as the Denon remote. FYI, you get to the delays by selecting "More Options" from the "Devices" list, then "Adjust the Delays (speed settings)" - using the web based interface.


----------



## freebird2003

hello,


should i put all my speaker levels to +12. how does the speaker level affects the master vol. if i put low speaker level, does that mean i have to increese the master vol. more ??. Also every time i set ( say+10) level for each ch. (i have put the master vol to --) and press return and go to start again, the speaker level is so becomes so lound. is this a problem


Thanks


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11515310
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. I took the "Inter-Key Delay" down to zero which helped, but the Harmony is still noticeably slower than the Denon remote. Please let me know if anyone has a solution to get the Harmony 880 as fast as the Denon remote. FYI, you get to the delays by selecting "More Options" from the "Devices" list, then "Adjust the Delays (speed settings)" - using the web based interface.



I tried this as well, but then the harmony will not switch devices very well. That is if you are watching cable via stb then it off, then turn on another activity (such as watch a dvd), if all is hooked up via hdmi, the lack of delay will cause the harmony to only turn on all the components - it won't switch the inputs in the receiver. Easily fixed for me by repressing activities then the corresponding button, but still annoying.


----------



## valmont74

This definately sounds like the reciever to get for me, I just have a few questions regarding the features:

*Is it possible to handle sync issues with audio/video delay? I will be using HDMI for both video and audio.

*Playing a PCM 5.1 track, will there be sound from back surround speakers? Can I decode 5.1 audio as 7.1 (when using 2 rear speakers), a EX decoding that I really like about my Onkyo. Some audio tracks are not flagged as EX or ES, but the sound is there, I just direct it to the right speaker using the EX.


----------



## zoro

affirmative for most!


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mudfootLgt* /forum/post/11490967
> 
> 
> I would say if your main listening will be for movies and you really enjoyed the way the Onkyo sounded to you. Go for the Onkyo.. I've gone from a Yamaha 595a to a Denon 2803 to a 3805 to my current 3808ci.. I was also considering getting the Onkyo myself... but I prefer the Denon a little more and it doesnt hurt that I got my Denon for under the MSRP of the Onkyo 805... I'm real happy with the new unit so far. I think it sounds a little better than the 3805 so far but i havent had the time to set it up properly. It still has a similar sound to the 3805 which is a good thing for me. Remember your the one that has to be happy with your purchase.. Go with your Ears and Enjoy whatever you get.



well i listen to music a lot too and i liked the sound of the denon better and i am leaning more twords the denon but if the denon had thx cinema mode i think i would be sold, but i dunno i would guess that after i would put a 3808 in house and calibrate it that PLIIx movie would sound just as good


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/11517657
> 
> 
> well i listen to music a lot too and i liked the sound of the denon better and i am leaning more twords the denon but if the denon had thx cinema mode i think i would be sold, but i dunno i would guess that after i would put a 3808 in house and calibrate it that PLIIx movie would sound just as good



I agree whole heartedly! Imho, 3808 and even 3806 were better than 3805s


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11500939
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> *WOW* power off to listening takes *10 SECONDS*????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JEEZ! I thought my 10yr old Sony was bad in the 2 to 3 second range.
> 
> 
> I guess I have to get used to the fact that the days of "instant on" electronics are long gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I can understand it on a PC or something like a Tivo that has an OS, but I just don't get why they are making DVD players, AVRs, etc. that have such substantial "boot up" times. Even my cell phone takes a few seconds to "boot up"... crazy...
> 
> 
> * edit * heck... even the Tivo should boot up faster... that thing is ridiculously slow... takes about 5 minutes to power on.




Cell phones, DVD players, and AVRs DO have dedicated computers inside, and they do have operating systems on a chip, often linux nowdays. This is why they take some time to start up. Yes, instant on is mostly gone, because those devices were analog devices.


The problem is that too many people want instant gratification, patience is apparently not a virtue now.


----------



## neekos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/11493308
> 
> 
> does anyone have pics of the inside of the 3808 ?



no one has been interested enough to look inside their 3808 ?


I am curious to see if the power supply is up to the task against the likes of the Onkyo 805.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11515597
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> should i put all my speaker levels to +12. how does the speaker level affects the master vol. if i put low speaker level, does that mean i have to increese the master vol. more ??. Also every time i set ( say+10) level for each ch. (i have put the master vol to --) and press return and go to start again, the speaker level is so becomes so lound. is this a problem
> 
> 
> Thanks




please advise


----------



## jwinc00

Looking for some assistance on getting my new Denon 3808ci setup on my home lan. As you know the details in the Denon 'Users Guide' are extremely minimal. Basically if you're going to use DHCP on your home LAN then it's pretty straight forward...


1. Hook up an ethernet cable from the Denon device to your LAN

2. Turn-on DHCP configuration in the internal NET SETUP on the Denon

3. Confirm it has received an IP address within the NET INFO

4. And that's it... The rest is on HOW TO ACCESS your media files once you have a network connection...


Re: my LAN connections: I can see and share files between two computers that reside there however I do not see this Denon device on my network. Should I see it...?


I can remotely log into the Denon using the IP address that was established and make changes to setup.


I can access Internet Radio from the Denon and play music from that source.


However I can not see any files or existance of devices on my network from within the Denon menus therefore can not play my music media.


hm mm.................?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwinc00* /forum/post/11522069
> 
> 
> However I can not see any files or existance of devices on my network from within the Denon menus therefore can not play my music media.
> 
> 
> hm mm.................?




You need to have Windows Media Player 11 up and running. AND need to go into Library and "media Sharing" and make sure Denon is allowed to be shared.


That should do it!


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neekos* /forum/post/11520362
> 
> 
> no one has been interested enough to look inside their 3808 ?
> 
> 
> I am curious to see if the power supply is up to the task against the likes of the Onkyo 805.




Yes, Looked at my first UPS damaged unit.

3 power supplies, look pretty beefy.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11506528
> 
> 
> It saya the XM cannot be played from Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Anyone confirm this?



I called Denon regaring playing XM through Zone2, they say it plays fine.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11417600
> 
> 
> Yes. It is much easier to use my notebook keyboard to rename the inputs and such than using the remote control. The "Source Select" in the web interface puts everything on a single page. Here's a shot of my HTPC source settings for example. Video is coming in via HDMI 3 and audio via Digital Coax 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just point your browser at the DHCP IP address that your router assigns your receiver. Or, manually configure the IP address.



Since this did not work for me and others.

Please call Denon.

They don't know about this problem yet.


What happened to me was the inputs were wrong and the text for the inputs only worked on 1, the others were wrong.


----------



## chris88

Is the remote for this unit as bad as it looks? I know it can be replaced by a universal remote but I'm curious what people think of the included remote(s).


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chris88* /forum/post/11523897
> 
> 
> Is the remote for this unit as bad as it looks? I know it can be replaced by a universal remote but I'm curious what people think of the included remote(s).



they give you too, but cumbersome to learn


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stulaloyd* /forum/post/11515673
> 
> 
> I tried this as well, but then the harmony will not switch devices very well. That is if you are watching cable via stb then it off, then turn on another activity (such as watch a dvd), if all is hooked up via hdmi, the lack of delay will cause the harmony to only turn on all the components - it won't switch the inputs in the receiver. Easily fixed for me by repressing activities then the corresponding button, but still annoying.



This sounds like the "Input Delay" or "Power On Delay", not the "Inter-key Delay". I've got my "Input Delay" set to 1000ms and "Power On Delay" set to 3000ms and do not have the issues you describe. As I mentioned previously, however, the Harmony is still much slower than the Denon remote even with the "Inter-key Delay" set to zero...


----------



## freebird2003

hi,


1. it seem that gui's vol is not display on screen when i use a htpc connected via hdmi. but when i use ps3 via hdmi, i can see the gui's vol on screen. anyone had any problem.


2. wheni switch inputs, i see vol offet -4db at the main panel. What it means? why -4db ? How can i set this ??


Thanks


----------



## MrDeef

Hello, Long time reader and finally first time poster. Never been accused of being smart and confirmed after reading & only understanding 50% of these posts. Would appreciate some guidance for recent retiree looking to upgrade receiver in my office/TV room (14'x20',using half for other storage).


Setup includes: TV-Panny 50PX60U

STB-Motorola DCT6200 (set on 1080I)-comp. to TV

DVD-Toshiba HD-A2 (on order) (Sony basic now)-comp to TV

CD Player-Onkyo-DX-C390

Receiver-Onkyo SR503-everything optical or coaxial

Dell Desktop-optical from computer to reciever (Tape in)

Speakers- Polk RM7300s fronts & center, RM6800s sides and

rears


Considering Denon 3808, 2808 and Onkyo 805, 875.


Objectives; improve HD&SD TV picture quality, improve music sound quality, futureproof as much a possible.


Concerns; Are receivers way too powerful or advanced for my current set up???


What am I missing with the 3808 networking. Right now I can listen to all my computer stored music and internet radio thru receiver. I know GUI but any quality issue???


Troubled by heat issue Onkyo's seem to have.


Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrDeef* /forum/post/11526343
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers- Polk RM7300s fronts & center, RM6800s sides and rears.



I'm not an expert either, but I have a suggestion anyway.







I don't see a sub listed. I would spend money on a subwoofer first, then replacement speakers (there's a big jump in sound quality available to you upgrading polks). Once you have that in place I would consider a new amp.


Good luck.


Joe


----------



## prose111

I have KEF KHT 3005 and am really confused on the setup. The speakers have crossover frequency of 2.2kHz and the frequency range of 70Hz - 55kHz. (so the specification page says) But on my Denon it shows in Crossover Check: Front 60Hz Center 80Hz and Surround A 40Hz. How do I change those settings and what would you recommend for the best setting, is lower frequencies better or higher? Thank you so much.


----------



## MrDeef

Thanks for reply, sorry I forgot to mention- I do have a Polk 10" sub in system. Room setup restraints require center and fronts to be wall mounted so I was hoping to utilize RM7300s. Only with a lot of trouble could rearrange room. Have a pair of Yamaha NS-1000M's downstairs in music 2 chanel system but had hoped to leave them there.


----------



## zoro

can some one recommend good on wall speakers that could replace my studio 60s and paradigm cc450?


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11524986
> 
> 
> This sounds like the "Input Delay" or "Power On Delay", not the "Inter-key Delay". I've got my "Input Delay" set to 1000ms and "Power On Delay" set to 3000ms and do not have the issues you describe. As I mentioned previously, however, the Harmony is still much slower than the Denon remote even with the "Inter-key Delay" set to zero...



Ah, didn't realize there were different delay options - will try to fiddle with them. Thanks.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrDeef* /forum/post/11527935
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply, sorry I forgot to mention- I do have a Polk 10" sub in system. Room setup restraints require center and fronts to be wall mounted so I was hoping to utilize RM7300s. Only with a lot of trouble could rearrange room. Have a pair of Yamaha NS-1000M's downstairs in music 2 chanel system but had hoped to leave them there.



Well all I can say after one day is that I feel as if I bought new speakers - that's how good things sound now on my axiom set up (M60 fronts, QS8's, VP150 center, and Paradigm sub). I upgraded from an old Onkyo 787 and I am simply astounded by what I am hearing.


I'm sure much of it is attributable to finally hearing blu-ray in PCM 5.1 vs. DD. However, I'm still hearing things that amaze me from basic DD on HDTV. In particular, the crack of the bat from a HD Yankee broadcast really stood out.


Hope this helps.


----------



## tokerblue

A quick question since I don't own the 3808ci yet. I'm having a little problem with my Toshiba A2 HD-DVD player. It seems like the HDMI output is much darker than the Component output. I have a JVC D-ILA, so there isn't an input by input setting. It simply has a SD and HD video setting. So if I adjust the contrast to "fix" the A2, it drastically changes the brightness of my other HD sources.


On page 30 of the instruction manual, it describes a Color Space option (YCbCr & RGB). Does the 3808ci convert one to the other for HDMI inputs? I'm wondering it if has any effect on the A2 HDMI output.


----------



## bwclark

One possibility is to use Component out from the Tosh A2. Then you can adjust the contrast, brightness, Hue, Chroma for that specific input to get the best result. (NOTE: This will only work for component input, not HMDI)


See pic for Picture Adjust:


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11533661
> 
> 
> One possibility is to use Component out from the Tosh A2. Then you can adjust the contrast, brightness, Hue, Chroma for that specific input to get the best result. (NOTE: This will only work for component input, not HMDI)



- I should have mentioned that the Component output is correct. The HDMI output is off from every other device I have.


There's another problem with running component. I'll have to connect the component from the A2 directly to the TV. Since I will be running HDMI for lossless audio, the 3808ci will probably assume I also want to use it to output video, so I can't connect the component from the A2 to the 3808ci.


----------



## bwclark

Guess you could sell the A2 and buy the XA2, which is the one I have, AND has contrast, brightness controls available!







Then you can use the HDMI.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11533935
> 
> 
> Guess you could sell the A2 and buy the XA2, which is the one I have, AND has contrast, brightness controls available!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can use the HDMI.



- It's almost more hassle than it's worth. I jumped in as part of the Amazon deal. So I'll most likely use it for a little while until the new Gen 3 players come out.


----------



## TREVLAN

I have tried to search but came up empty.


My question is this, I had a 3808 on lone for a few days and found that the HDMI output for my rogers cable box was really slugish.

What I mean is when I would change the channel it was like the reciver would reboot my SXRD2 TV and then take time for the audio to start then the video would show up, this would sometimes take about 30sec to sometimes 2 min and even sometimes the channel would not show up at all [audio/video] is this a bug in the reciver or all 3808 are doing this and it is the HDMI output that is the problem?


The rogers cable box is outputing via compnent if that helps.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TREVLAN* /forum/post/11534340
> 
> 
> I have tried to search but came up empty.
> 
> 
> My question is this, I had a 3808 on lone for a few days and found that the HDMI output for my rogers cable box was really slugish.
> 
> What I mean is when I would change the channel it was like the reciver would reboot my SXRD2 TV and then take time for the audio to start then the video would show up, this would sometimes take about 30sec to sometimes 2 min and even sometimes the channel would not show up at all [audio/video] is this a bug in the reciver or all 3808 are doing this and it is the HDMI output that is the problem?
> 
> 
> The rogers cable box is outputing via compnent if that helps.



i don't have rogers cable box. i also have this problem. but not till 2 mins but round 30 sec to make sync with the input. i think it is kinda normal. i hope denon will release a firmware to update and improve the performance.


thanks


----------



## moester76

hey fellas...


Long time reader of this fine forum..


I have just received my home theatre system and would like to make sure I have things hooked up right and have taken advantage of my components...here they are


Sammy LNT4681

Sony blu ray BDP S300 Blue ray player

Denon AVR 3808ci

Definitive Tech Super Tower BP7000 series with powered subwoofers

Denon Ipod Dock

Internal amplified antennea for local HD channels


here are my questions:


1: how can I hook all these components up so I can take advantage of what they do...

2: any advice on how I should set these speakers up?

3: anyone know the Remote control code for the sony BDP S300

4: what kind of sound should I set my AVR on? direct? surround?

5: how can I get the best sound from my IPOD

6: Do i have maximum upscaling capability of SD and non HD content using these components?


Thanx fellas.


----------



## gordgal

Has anyone in Canada (especially Vancouver) been able to buy/see the 3808? I've tried but told that they should be arriving shortly, but no firm date given.


----------



## Chum

I've been reading this entire thread over the last week and have somehow managed to either not find or forget the answer: Can the 3808CI decoded DSD signals sent through HDMI (specifically SACD or DVDA)? I'm just curious if one could buy a less expensive player (such as the Oppo 980) and let the 3808 handle the decoding.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11538275
> 
> 
> I've been reading this entire thread over the last week and have somehow managed to either not find or forget the answer: Can the 3808CI decoded DSD signals sent through HDMI (specifically SACD or DVDA)? I'm just curious if one could buy a less expensive player (such as the Oppo 980) and let the 3808 handle the decoding.



Yes, it can decode DSD. I have the Oppo 980 and SACD works well provided you use the latest beta firmware for the Oppo player otherwise you won't get the LFE .1 channel.


What I have problems with is HDCD. If I play it over HDMI the sound breaks up and the HDCD light on the Denon goes on and off every few seconds. Playing over a digital coax connection works fine. Not sure whether it's the Denon or the Oppo. I contacted Oppo and they said they would look into it, but contacting Denon is useless, you never hear back from them.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11538275
> 
> 
> I've been reading this entire thread over the last week and have somehow managed to either not find or forget the answer: Can the 3808CI decoded DSD signals sent through HDMI (specifically SACD or DVDA)? I'm just curious if one could buy a less expensive player (such as the Oppo 980) and let the 3808 handle the decoding.



Yes it does decode DSD, I just order the pioneer elite DV-48AV with HDMI 1.2 and plays DVD/SACDs. Let you know how it sound when I get it


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11522108
> 
> 
> You need to have Windows Media Player 11 up and running. AND need to go into Library and "media Sharing" and make sure Denon is allowed to be shared.
> 
> 
> That should do it!



What is the solution for Apple Mac users?


----------



## moester76

any advantage of denon internet music over playing my MP3's from an IPOD dock??


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11547488
> 
> 
> What is the solution for Apple Mac users?



Buy a PC?










I'm sorry it was just too easy.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11547564
> 
> 
> Buy a PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry it was just too easy.



Oh never mind I will just run Windows concurrently on my MAC. Letc see your pc run mac OS


----------



## seavib

A month ago I bought a Sony ES receiver for the HDMI upscaling and the audio processing. I have a great amp - Proceed HPA, so I just needed a pre-amp. Unfortunately the Sony hummed and buzzed like crazy whenever I connected video through the receiver. Audio was fine if I directly connected the sources - DVD and Comcast receiver - to the monitor directly. But routing it through the Sony ES killed the audio. I returned the unit to Sony Style.


I just bought a Denon 3808 and Voila, the audo works GREAT even when routing the video through the receiver. The video and audio are very good, and after 4 days I am very excited about the future of my system.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11547551
> 
> 
> any advantage of denon internet music over playing my MP3's from an IPOD dock??



Well, I think the quality of internet radio is poor. But I do like streaming my iPod library on my PC onto my 3808. The interface has a lot of room for improvement and I can't play the songs I purchased from iTunes. But that's a small percentage of songs. I have over 6500 songs on my PC at my finger tips.


----------



## gte747e

Speaking of iDock, I am really enjoying mine. Does anyone know if the new iTouch announced today will be compatible?


----------



## SirDracula

Is there a way to page through screens of songs/radio stations when using NET/USB? Moving just 1 item at a time is painful and I don't have the patience to make it past the 2nd screen of any list ...


----------



## jpmayberry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11547645
> 
> 
> Oh never mind I will just run Windows concurrently on my MAC. Letc see your pc run mac OS



OR it may be simpler to just download Twonky Media, and if you like it, buy the software once the trial expires. If you also happen to have a PS3, this will also allow you to view photos and videos from the Mac. The Denon will see this to stream your music.

http://www.twonkyvision.de/Download/...dia/index.html 


As for me, I find using my Tivo to stream A very nice way to play them on my system.


----------



## Chum

Any opinions on the rated power? 35.5 lbs seems a bit low for 130w/7chan.


Anyone driving difficult speakers with this guy? Get loud enough?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> As for me, I find using my Tivo to stream A very nice way to play them on my system.



I use my TiVo also, I found the Denon to be very unreliable, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't (and it seems to not work when I *really* need it). I posted earlier on the "(Not Authorized)" error that I randomly get with the Denon. On the other hand, the TiVo works very well using the Galleon HME application and I can even watch movies.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11549905
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the rated power? 35.5 lbs seems a bit low for 130w/7chan.
> 
> 
> Anyone driving difficult speakers with this guy? Get loud enough?



I think the weight is closer to 40lbs. I wouldn't go by weight alone anyway. All receivers seem to have trimmed some weight this year, maybe they are using lighter materials.


I have a package of Def Tech 800's speakers and they can get very loud, I usually set the volume around -30dB so I have plenty to go. Not sure if these are considered hard or easy to drive speakers.


One thing that I like is that the receiver does not get hot, it gets warm but not hot like an Onkyo 605 I tried and I could not keep my hand on for more than a few seconds.


----------



## azblackace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11547645
> 
> 
> Oh never mind I will just run Windows concurrently on my MAC. Letc see your pc run mac OS



Since a MAC runs of PC hardware..if Apple would pull the stick out of their you know what we could...


Just remember for ever person who runs windows on a mac..MS gets another customer


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11550431
> 
> 
> I think the weight is closer to 40lbs. I wouldn't go by weight alone anyway. All receivers seem to have trimmed some weight this year, maybe they are using lighter materials.
> 
> 
> I have a package of Def Tech 800's speakers and they can get very loud, I usually set the volume around -30dB so I have plenty to go. Not sure if these are considered hard or easy to drive speakers.
> 
> 
> One thing that I like is that the receiver does not get hot, it gets warm but not hot like an Onkyo 605 I tried and I could not keep my hand on for more than a few seconds.



and looks are pretty minimalist but still better than onkyo 805, that I thought was an ugly hot rock!


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11548732
> 
> 
> Is there a way to page through screens of songs/radio stations when using NET/USB? Moving just 1 item at a time is painful and I don't have the patience to make it past the 2nd screen of any list ...



It is painfully slow going through a song list. I'm using Twonky Media. Twonky will let you setup indexes of songs/artists/albums. Each index shows as ABC,DEF...XYZ. You can make the indexes as large or small as you like. It does help when you want to search faster. Not perfect, but faster.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11548656
> 
> 
> Speaking of iDock, I am really enjoying mine. Does anyone know if the new iTouch announced today will be compatible?



If your speaking of Apples Universal Dock, it should be a plug & play setup.

If your talking about Denon's D-dock, it might require a firmware update.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11552156
> 
> 
> It is painfully slow going through a song list. I'm using Twonky Media. Twonky will let you setup indexes of songs/artists/albums. Each index shows as ABC,DEF...XYZ. You can make the indexes as large or small as you like. It does help when you want to search faster. Not perfect, but faster.



Looks like Denon's NET/USB feature is pretty lame and buggy, it will need a few iterations before it gets better. My question is do the people who design/implement it actually try and use it?? For every product designed, I'd make the designer live with it for 3 months before it makes it into production. So many unusable products and so many things that are hard to install, it's obvious for some products the designer never tried to install/use one in a real situation.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11552284
> 
> 
> If your speaking of Apples Universal Dock, it should be a plug & play setup.
> 
> If your talking about Denon's D-dock, it might require a firmware update.



Ok. I didn't think about that aspect. I was just wondering if it would physically fit in the dock?


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11552320
> 
> 
> Looks like Denon's NET/USB feature is pretty lame and buggy, it will need a few iterations before it gets better. My question is do the people who design/implement it actually try and use it?? For every product designed, I'd make the designer live with it for 3 months before it makes it into production. So many unusable products and so many things that are hard to install, it's obvious for some products the designer never tried to install/use one in a real situation.



I think that once you access the server ( your pc or vTuner ) it's up to the server software to define the configuration of the content that your accessing. the 3808 is just displays what's there and then pulls your selection.


I have my 3808 plugged into a Buffalo Wireless Ethernet converter and using Twonky Media on my PC ( two floors above ) as my server. Setup was very easy and had it up and running in no time.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11552389
> 
> 
> Ok. I didn't think about that aspect. I was just wondering if it would physically fit in the dock?



Apple supplies an adapter now for all it's iPod products that will work with there dock. So, you pop out the old adapter and plug in the new one that came in the box. That is unless you have an older dock that has a fixed dock slot in the top.


Sorry for taking this off topic.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> I think that once you access the server ( your pc or vTuner ) it's up to the server software to define the configuration of the content that your accessing. the 3808 is just displays what's there and then pulls your selection.



But Denon has no excuse for not providing a shortcut that lets you page, say 10 items at a time or whatever ... Have you tried going through the list of radio stations? It's painful.


----------



## drewj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11552730
> 
> 
> But Denon has no excuse for not providing a shortcut that lets you page, say 10 items at a time or whatever ... Have you tried going through the list of radio stations? It's painful.



No kidding. Is it that hard to copy the "Page Down" functionality from Tivo? At least a one button page scroll would be helpful.


----------



## moester76

I got a pair of def tech super towers as well and there is no problem getting them driven...at -30db they are loud enough to hear outside apartment..


also, I have the Denon's IPOD dock which hooks right up to the Denon AVR and u can operate any size IPOD with the denon's remote control...U can browse though your playlists and songs effortlessly and using the restorer funcion, I find it brings back alot of the highs and lows u loose with compressed MP3's...


Sammy LNT4681

Denon 3808

def tech supertowers 7000 series

sony bdp300


----------



## moester76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11552730
> 
> 
> But Denon has no excuse for not providing a shortcut that lets you page, say 10 items at a time or whatever ... Have you tried going through the list of radio stations? It's painful.



I think you can through the main remote..


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11553152
> 
> 
> I think you can through the main remote..



How? I'd love to know which buttons to push, it seems that only the up/down arrows do anything and they only scroll 1 item at a time.


----------



## oldno7

Yes - you can page through the selections. It took me awhile to figure it out, and I don't have the remote in front of me...but if you switch the remote to Net/USB and then hit _PARA_? there are a couple of different sort/page options. Could be _mode_ or _search_ as well - sorry for the shotty memory







Just keep hitting buttons until something happens


----------



## shawndover

If I hook up the new ASD-3W iPod dock (the one with wifi) to my 3808, will the wireless access provided by the iPod dock also allow my receiver to receive firmware updates? Or do I need to connect the 3808 to a separate wireless bridge for that functionality?


----------



## jpmayberry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11550372
> 
> 
> I use my TiVo also, I found the Denon to be very unreliable, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't (and it seems to not work when I *really* need it). I posted earlier on the "(Not Authorized)" error that I randomly get with the Denon. On the other hand, the TiVo works very well using the Galleon HME application and I can even watch movies.



hmm, its been awhile since I tried Galleon HME, I didn't know it lets you stream video now. I'll have to give it a try.


As for the streaming to the Denon, I'm not sure I like the interface as well as the Tivo or the PS3. It's 'ok', but like others have mentioned, the page-up page-down feature does not seem to exist and I sorely miss it. I also like the ability to see my album art, which I can do with the Tivo, but not the Denon.


----------



## JetSnake

I had my 3808 for a week with no problems until now. I get the gray screen while trying to display the menu. I turned everything off for an hour and it still does it. Any idea on how to get it back to normal? I don't have my 3808 hooked to the net.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldno7* /forum/post/11553516
> 
> 
> Yes - you can page through the selections. It took me awhile to figure it out, and I don't have the remote in front of me...but if you switch the remote to Net/USB and then hit _PARA_? there are a couple of different sort/page options. Could be _mode_ or _search_ as well - sorry for the shotty memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep hitting buttons until something happens




Right on!


press the search (ie Para) button then a menu will give you Page DownPage Up. see pic









Make sure you are in NET first.


NOTE: see page 52 of the manual.......


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> hmm, its been awhile since I tried Galleon HME, I didn't know it lets you stream video now. I'll have to give it a try.



It's not streaming, it lets you convert and move a video to your TiVo (you may also find Videora TiVo Converter useful). Try the latest Galleon version from http://sourceforge.net/projects/galleon/ (*not* from http://galleon.tv ) Some other guy took over development and it seems to be actively developed once again.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> press the search (ie Para) button then a menu will give you Page DownPage Up. see pic. Make sure you are in NET first.



I'm glad they made it this "easy" and obvious







What's wrong with dedicated (soft) keys for PageUp/Down?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11553598
> 
> 
> I had my 3808 for a week with no problems until now. I get the gray screen while trying to display the menu. I turned everything off for an hour and it still does it. Any idea on how to get it back to normal? I don't have my 3808 hooked to the net.



To get back the GUI you need to cycle the main power off>on. see pic


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11553655
> 
> 
> To get back the GUI you need to cycle the main power off>on. see pic



Oh man, I suck. I did that before, but only for a split second. All better now, thanks.


----------



## zoro

Let me ask you, would I be able to use WMA decoder in denon wth HD DVD 360 add on?


----------



## moester76

I have two supertower speakers made my def tech...I have one front left the other front right and a yconnector for the subwoofers...


my question is this..what mode should I be using and set the DEnon on to get the best sound output from these speakers...direct...5.1...stereo..etc??


I'm only running these two speakers...


----------



## wolfgaze

Can anyone tell me if the 3808CI would adequently power the Snell D7's ???


----------



## Myggpower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolfgaze* /forum/post/11559077
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the 3808CI would adequently power the Snell D7's ???



The Denon shouldn't have any problems powering those Snells.


----------



## JimLogan

I'm wondering if anyone is using a pocket pc or other handheld device as a controller for the network music and are happy with it.


I have a whack of music stored on a NAS (flac encoded) which runs twonky. I've been trying to use the Media Streamer app on my Nokia 770 -- when it works, it's awesome. Problem is that it crashes constantly. Lucky to get an hour of music in without having to restart the device.


I'm considering picking up an iPAQ and installing rudeo control; is anyone using this successfully? I'll have somewhere in the vicinity of 30,000 songs when I finally finish loading all my CDs...


thx!


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11553606
> 
> 
> Right on!
> 
> 
> press the search (ie Para) button then a menu will give you Page DownPage Up. see pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you are in NET first.
> 
> 
> NOTE: see page 52 of the manual.......



Thank you very much for this info. The trick is to have the master remote in the NET mode (Home mode doesn't work, I guess the button sends a different IR code). It makes it much more bearable now, though the feature is implemented in a weird way. In my opinion it should just get dedicated soft buttons for Page Up/Down as it's so useful.


Now only if Denon had a firmware update to fix gray screen /GUI loss when in NET mode ...


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11507010
> 
> 
> Success!
> 
> 
> Tried Windows Media Player 11 (which I had installed but not using) and it works fine with the PAUSE button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my PC (mediaserver) shows up all the time in the menu now, which Twonky did not do!
> 
> 
> Must be my version of TwonkyVision that is the problem.(older ver.)



PAUSE also works with the Tversity server. It's free and you can download it here: http://www.tversity.com/home Much better than using WMP11 ...


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11561941
> 
> 
> PAUSE also works with the Tversity server. It's free and you can download it here: http://www.tversity.com/home Much better than using WMP11 ...



The new version of Twonky also works. My older ver. did not. I am not having any issues with WMP11, so I'll just stick with it as I use it to make Playlists and it then is readily available for use.


----------



## mickster

I've had my 3808 for a week now and love it. However I am having one problem that I can't figure out.


I have a stereo rca cable run from the 3808 in the theater to my distributed audio amp in the living room. I want to be able to play the NET/USB all over the house using the Zone 2 or 3 preamp outs. I am using the Zone 2 amp in the 3808 to power my rear surrounds, but I should still be able to use the Zone 2 preouts, right? Even if not, I would think that I could use the Zone 3 preouts. However, when I set both the Zone 2 & 3 source to NET/USB (or any connected source for that matter), I get no sound at all in the living room. I can connect the cable directly to the satellite audio out in the theater, and I can hear it fine in the living room. So I can only figure that I have something set up wrong with the 3808.


If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.


Mick


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11561999
> 
> 
> The new version of Twonky also works. My older ver. did not. I am not having any issues with WMP11, so I'll just stick with it as I use it to make Playlists and it then is readily available for use.



What annoys me about WMP11 is that I need to have the UPnP service running all the time on my PC (which poses a security risk in general, in particular for laptops that you take around the world at various hotspots) and also the fact that WMP insists on downloading the "album art" for each file and dumps it in the same directory as the music files which in effect makes a mess in there, I'd like to keep my music files clean and separate from the images. I could not find an option to disable WMP from downloading album art. The one that I found "Retrieve additional information from the Internet" seems to apply only to tagging files but not to album art.


----------



## SirDracula

Question please:


When I look at the Status pages, the Audio information part, for Dolby Digital streams it sometimes shows "Offset -4dB" or "Offset -11dB" What is this offset? Does it mean the sound volume is quieter by 4/11 dB than normal (whatever normal may be)? I see this with my cable box and it seems to vary from channel to channel.


----------



## VideoBoy58

Has anyone been able to watch one source while listening to another? When I try to change the audio source, it just goes back to the primary souce I'm using.


My SAT box and BluRay are both HDMI. The monitor is also HDMI. My iPod has a Analog/S-Video connection.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11562228
> 
> 
> Question please:
> 
> 
> When I look at the Status pages, the Audio information part, for Dolby Digital streams it sometimes shows "Offset -4dB" or "Offset -11dB" What is this offset? Does it mean the sound volume is quieter by 4/11 dB than normal (whatever normal may be)? I see this with my cable box and it seems to vary from channel to channel.



Hey Drac, it explains it on page 45. Dialogue normalization function.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11562688
> 
> 
> Hey Drac, it explains it on page 45. Dialogue normalization function.



Thanks. I missed this one too







Any way to turn it off? It seems that it makes some channels from the cable box very quiet, I have to raise the volume. Not sure whether it has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## hzw50

Thank you much I did not know they had a pc version of this sw.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11562662
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to watch one source while listening to another? When I try to change the audio source, it just goes back to the primary souce I'm using.
> 
> 
> My SAT box and BluRay are both HDMI. The monitor is also HDMI. My iPod has a Analog/S-Video connection.




The older models, like my 3803, had a button that said video select. When pushed it would change the video input, but leave the audio at the last setting.


You might look for something similar, I would think that it would have something similar.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/11565872
> 
> 
> The older models, like my 3803, had a button that said video select. When pushed it would change the video input, but leave the audio at the last setting.
> 
> 
> You might look for something similar, I would think that it would have something similar.



Yes. That button is there and it's just not working for me.


----------



## herzinger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11567013
> 
> 
> Yes. That button is there and it's just not working for me.



p. 38 in the manual states "It is not possible to select HDMI input signals." under the Video Select section.


I wonder if Onkyo/Pioneer/Sony etc. can do this?


----------



## freebird2003

What crossover setting you guys use ??


Front = ?

Center = ?

Surround = ?


LFE = ?


----------------------------------

i set these setting at first :


Front = 80

Center = 80

Surround = 120

LFE = 80

velodyne cht-10r=Direct mode


it seems that most of my bass was all pushed to the sub. it was good but i wanted a all rounded bass.


now i changed to


Front = 60

Center = 60

Surround = 120

LFE = 80

velodyne cht-10r=Direct mode


i have not watched a movie with these setting yet. i have to try.


please share your settings.


Thanks alot


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *herzinger* /forum/post/11567805
> 
> 
> p. 38 in the manual states "It is not possible to select HDMI input signals." under the Video Select section.
> 
> 
> I wonder if Onkyo/Pioneer/Sony etc. can do this?



BLAH!!!


----------



## mudfootLgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11568517
> 
> 
> What crossover setting you guys use ??
> 
> 
> Front = ?
> 
> Center = ?
> 
> Surround = ?
> 
> 
> LFE = ?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> i set these setting at first :
> 
> 
> Front = 80
> 
> Center = 80
> 
> Surround = 120
> 
> LFE = 80
> 
> velodyne cht-10r=Direct mode
> 
> 
> it seems that most of my bass was all pushed to the sub. it was good but i wanted a all rounded bass.
> 
> 
> now i changed to
> 
> 
> Front = 60
> 
> Center = 60
> 
> Surround = 120
> 
> LFE = 80
> 
> velodyne cht-10r=Direct mode
> 
> 
> i have not watched a movie with these setting yet. i have to try.
> 
> 
> please share your settings.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot



check these out ... it might clear some things up for you.... or confuse you more... i'm happy with the output from my denon dvd player... but im still trying to find a happy spot with my blu ray output from my PS3


i currently have everything set at 90Hz

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...rs-9-2002.html 

Feature Article

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...es-6-2005.html 

Feature Article


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mudfootLgt* /forum/post/11573033
> 
> 
> check these out ... it might clear some things up for you.... or confuse you more... i'm happy with the output from my denon dvd player... but im still trying to find a happy spot with my blu ray output from my PS3
> 
> 
> i currently have everything set at 90Hz
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...rs-9-2002.html
> 
> Feature Article
> 
> http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...es-6-2005.html
> 
> Feature Article



1. in the 3808, under crossover, should the LFE= to the higest crossover setting ?? in my case 120 hz ??


2.

_2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]

Woofer 100mm cone Type

Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2

8Ω

100w

100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)

2000Hz (Crossover Response)_


As you can see my surround is freq resp is 100Hz-20000Hz. Should i set the crossover @ denon to 120 hz or the same as my all the others. which is 60hz.



Thanks alot


Please advice


----------



## fordracefan

I am a novice, and just got my 3808 and I have a simple question. If I hook up my Xbox 360 through the component cables and output it through the HDMI cable, will it cause any delay that will effect my gameplay? I wouldn't upscale it, just pass it through at 1080i. I have the audio running through the optical right now, but would to see the volume control from the 3808.


Thanks.


----------



## gordgal

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions/recommendations. Bought the 3808 yesterday and impressed so far, especially the sound and the GUI.


----------



## gpracer171

Just a heads up. I just completed the Audyssey installer training at CEDIA. WOW!! What a difference. Some may already know this, but there are several features of the reciever that can only be unlocked by a custom installer calibration. It well worth it. It uses a different (more sensitive and better calibrated) mic and it measures may more places in the room to correct for room acoustics. It also enables the Dynamic EQ feature that is only turned on in the cusstomer calibration. This adds much more definition at low listening levels. You should call a Denon installer and have this done ASAP. Let me know your thought if anyone else has had this done.


Mike


----------



## TheMoose

OK folks, bottom line it for me.

Have any of you found anything that made you wish you hadn't bought the 3808ci?


I've just been waiting to see if any surprises showed up at CEDIA before buying my new receiver.

The front runners are, Sony 5300ES & the 3808ci.

They both seem to be real close spec & price wise & meet my minimum requirement of 4 HDMI inputs, the thing that puts the Denon just ahead is the ability to have it's firmware upgraded.


I'll be auditioning both of them Tuesday & would like to know if anyone has had second thoughts.

I've pretty much read thru this thread & the 4308 & 3808 bugs thread & for the most part it seems that XM & streaming is the biggest problems, & that's no big problem for me since I don't have XM or care to listen to internet radio over the Denon.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpracer171* /forum/post/11574170
> 
> Just a heads up. I just completed the Audyssey installer training at CEDIA. WOW!! What a difference. Some may already know this, but there are several features of the reciever that can only be unlocked by a custom installer calibration. It well worth it. It uses a different (more sensitive and better calibrated) mic and it measures may more places in the room to correct for room acoustics. It also enables the Dynamic EQ feature that is only turned on in the customer calibration. This adds much more definition at low listening levels.



Hence the CI designation for Custom Installer. Thanks for sharing your CEDIA training on this unit Mike. I like reading that you've noticed additional definition at low listening levels. About time that a hidden menu is available on the audio portion of the electronics side. Video have always had their service menu available for professional installers...


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fordracefan* /forum/post/11573667
> 
> 
> I am a novice, and just got my 3808 and I have a simple question. If I hook up my Xbox 360 through the component cables and output it through the HDMI cable, will it cause any delay that will effect my gameplay? I wouldn't upscale it, just pass it through at 1080i. I have the audio running through the optical right now, but would to see the volume control from the 3808.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yup, there is lag. I had mine throught the 3808 and then I connented the 360directly to the TV.


What games you play? I can be found on COD2 the most.


----------



## freebird2003

should i select LFE or LFE+Main ??


Thanks


----------



## ryaneverett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11574526
> 
> 
> Yup, there is lag. I had mine throught the 3808 and then I connented the 360directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> What games you play? I can be found on COD2 the most.




That's a little disappointing. Is there a delay when going purely HDMI?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11575614
> 
> 
> should i select LFE or LFE+Main ??
> 
> 
> Thanks



LFE applies to movies only. So, if you want the sub for only LFE from movies then set it to LFE. But if you also want the sub for music and other sources then set it to LFE+MAIN.


----------



## Challkhmc

New here. My set-up has gone well. But I can't seem to get my old Velodyne 1200 to work. I have an RCA going from the SW output on the 3808 to the left input on the sub with no sound. When I use the subwoofer out directly from the Pioneer 5010 plasma I get sound. I tried both LFE and LFE + Main settings to no avail. What gives?


----------



## bwclark

Make sure you have it connected correctly:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/s...istening-tests 


The SPL Series II supports line level inputs as well as speaker level inputs. For a majority of people, you can simply connect the LFE or subwoofer output of your receiver to the LFE input of the SPL-1200. If, however, you have a processor, receiver or preamp without bass management, you can connect the main channel pre-amp outputs of your receiver/processor to the SPL line level inputs, and then take the line level outputs and send them to your receiver/processor's or amplifier's pre-amp inputs. The Velodyne's crossover will determine the frequencies that will be produced by the sub and your main channel amplifier is only being used for frequencies above the fixed 80 Hz high pass crossover point. Of course, if your receiver or processor has bass management (most do), stick to using the LFE input- it accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## Challkhmc

Thanks BW, a lot of this stuff is over my head. I was hoping I wouldn't have to pop for a prfessional home visit.


----------



## Challkhmc

My sub is dated 1991 and has no LFE in, unfortunately. It has 4 RCA L & R pre in and outs.


----------



## bwclark

I would expect the Denon SW preout connected to the L&R pre ins should work.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11574526
> 
> 
> Yup, there is lag. I had mine throught the 3808 and then I connented the 360directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> What games you play? I can be found on COD2 the most.



Turn off the lip sync. I have a 360 hooked up via component, no sweat.


----------



## zkyoo

I'm using Harmony 890 for my 3808ci. As many noted, the database is not complete and I am slowly configuring my remote to work with various inputs. One thing I (and others in this thread) noticed is that, even when the interkey delay is 0ms, the responsiveness is worse in Harmony. For me, this affects most when I want to adjust the volume levels - I get impatient to press the volume buttons in intervals and end up with very small or large volume. Has anyone came up with a clever solution for this? I think it would help if we can reduce or eliminate the accerated volume changes.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/11576719
> 
> 
> Turn off the lip sync. I have a 360 hooked up via component, no sweat.



me too, and thanks to video processing, combing or flicker is gone!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11576889
> 
> 
> I'm using Harmony 890 for my 3808ci. ... One thing I (and others in this thread) noticed is that, even when the interkey delay is 0ms, the responsiveness is worse in Harmony. For me, this affects most when I want to adjust the volume levels - I get impatient to press the volume buttons in intervals and end up with very small or large volume. Has anyone came up with a clever solution for this? I think it would help if we can reduce or eliminate the accerated volume changes.



- Did you try changing the number of repeats? That's the setting that most people miss. Try setting it to 1. There's a sticky in the Remote Control section on how to do it.


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneverett* /forum/post/11576045
> 
> 
> That's a little disappointing. Is there a delay when going purely HDMI?



I feel the same. One of the reasons I went with a new receiver with all the connections I need is to avoid fumbling with all the different remotes when switching sources. But, the salesman told me strait-up not to run my 360 through the receiver. I'm not sure if it presents a problem with the HDMI though.


----------



## fordracefan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11574526
> 
> 
> Yup, there is lag. I had mine throught the 3808 and then I connented the 360directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> What games you play? I can be found on COD2 the most.



Thanks for the info. I had a feeling there would be some lag, and I didn't want to have to dismantle the entertainment center to try it. I don't normally play a lot online. If I do it is usually in Forza 2. But I will probably give Halo 3 online a chance.


----------



## umphrey1012

Hi all, first time posting, just received the 3808CI this weekend and got it hooked up to my 7.1 system. I have a PS3 connected as well and was trying to get the Dolby TrueHD to work (was using Fifth Element Blu Ray as source). No matter what I tried, I couldn't get the words Dolby TrueHD to come up on the front of the 3808CI.


I set the PS3 to use L-PCM output over HDMI (so the PS3 is doing TrueHD decoding) and then set the 3808CI to Direct mode. Maybe the 3808CI does not recognize the stream as TrueHD since it's not handling the decoding? Has anyone gotten TrueHD to work with PS3/3808CI combo?


Other than the gray screen/Net problems, I am loving the 3808CI so far!


----------



## bwclark

Yes, the 3808CI is a very nice AVR!


As for Dolby THD it is sent via PCM correctly as it is decoded in the player for sending to the AVR. No current players will send the bitstream to the AVR for decoding.


So, it is doing it correctly.


This post about half way down will explain:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...27&postcount=1


----------



## umphrey1012




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11577932
> 
> 
> Yes, the 3808CI is a very nice AVR!
> 
> 
> As for Dolby THD it is sent via PCM correctly as it is decoded in the player for sending to the AVR. No current players will send the bitstream to the AVR for decoding.
> 
> 
> So, it is doing it correctly.
> 
> 
> This post about half way down will explain:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...27&postcount=1



Thanks for the link, I think I got most of it now. I guess the 3808CI is receiving a TrueHD signal, and playing it out correctly, but just the words 'TrueHD' do not show up on the front since it's not doing the decoding.


A related question. If I have a 5.1 TrueHD source and a 7.1 setup, should I just let the Surround Back speakers do nothing, or should I set them up as Surround B speakers? I think I can just change this in Amp assign, so it wouldn't be too bad. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umphrey1012* /forum/post/11578106
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, I think I got most of it now. I guess the 3808CI is receiving a TrueHD signal, and playing it out correctly, but just the words 'TrueHD' do not show up on the front since it's not doing the decoding.
> 
> 
> A related question. If I have a 5.1 TrueHD source and a 7.1 setup, should I just let the Surround Back speakers do nothing, or should I set them up as Surround B speakers? I think I can just change this in Amp assign, so it wouldn't be too bad. Any ideas? Thanks!



click parameter on remote, go audio, change 7.1 PLX11, it will show 5.1 in, 7.1 out or if you have ps3 game 7.1, then same in/out


----------



## Beerad

Can anyone help me out with getting a picture on my xbox 360. I just picked this receiver up yesterday and had no problem with my PS3, but the xbox shows no picture. Its connected directly to the receiver by component cables. I hear sound and if I switch the cable to run through composite the picture shows up. It looks like crap but its there. I figured it must be a setting with the Denon? Thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerad* /forum/post/11583390
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with getting a picture on my xbox 360. I just picked this receiver up yesterday and had no problem with my PS3, but the xbox shows no picture. Its connected directly to the receiver by component cables. I hear sound and if I switch the cable to run through composite the picture shows up. It looks like crap but its there. I figured it must be a setting with the Denon? Thanks




Difficult to say....did you assign the input to Component? see pic....

Also input mode is analog....see pic.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerad* /forum/post/11583390
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me out with getting a picture on my xbox 360. I just picked this receiver up yesterday and had no problem with my PS3, but the xbox shows no picture. Its connected directly to the receiver by component cables. I hear sound and if I switch the cable to run through composite the picture shows up. It looks like crap but its there. I figured it must be a setting with the Denon? Thanks



The receiver won't do 1080p through component.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11577433
> 
> 
> I feel the same. One of the reasons I went with a new receiver with all the connections I need is to avoid fumbling with all the different remotes when switching sources. But, the salesman told me strait-up not to run my 360 through the receiver. I'm not sure if it presents a problem with the HDMI though.



360 is excellent through HDMI. No lag at all.


----------



## freebird2003

1. i want bass from both sub and my front


should i select LFE or LFE+Main ??



2. in the 3808, under crossover, should the LFE= to the higest crossover setting ?? in my case 120 hz ??


3.


2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]

Woofer 100mm cone Type

Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2

8Ω

100w

100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)

2000Hz (Crossover Response)


As you can see my surround is freq resp is 100Hz-20000Hz. Should i set the crossover @ denon to 120 hz or the same as my all the others. which is 60hz.



please advise


Thanks


----------



## xAVHTx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/11583868
> 
> 
> The receiver won't do 1080p through component.



...no 1080p through component? Is the scaler in the Denon better than the one in the Xbox 360 (I'm assuming it is, in which case this is no problem, but if it isn't this is disappointing).


----------



## mcnabb311

I have this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=906023 asking the question "Can you upconvert SD to 1080p over HDMI to the Denon 3808ci out via HDMI?" I was told that this is possible. Can anyone back this up?


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/11562085
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for a week now and love it. However I am having one problem that I can't figure out.
> 
> 
> I have a stereo rca cable run from the 3808 in the theater to my distributed audio amp in the living room. I want to be able to play the NET/USB all over the house using the Zone 2 or 3 preamp outs. I am using the Zone 2 amp in the 3808 to power my rear surrounds, but I should still be able to use the Zone 2 preouts, right? Even if not, I would think that I could use the Zone 3 preouts. However, when I set both the Zone 2 & 3 source to NET/USB (or any connected source for that matter), I get no sound at all in the living room. I can connect the cable directly to the satellite audio out in the theater, and I can hear it fine in the living room. So I can only figure that I have something set up wrong with the 3808.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Mick



Anybody see anything wrong?


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcnabb311* /forum/post/11584406
> 
> 
> I have this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=906023 asking the question "Can you upconvert SD to 1080p over HDMI to the Denon 3808ci out via HDMI?" I was told that this is possible. Can anyone back this up?



I have a motorola DCT3412 connected via HDMI and my SD channels are upcoverted to 1080p.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xAVHTx* /forum/post/11584373
> 
> 
> ...no 1080p through component? Is the scaler in the Denon better than the one in the Xbox 360 (I'm assuming it is, in which case this is no problem, but if it isn't this is disappointing).



I think the lack of 1080p through HDMI is a HDCP issue. The Denon scaler does a nice job deinterlacing 1080i plus you'll get upscaling on 480p DVD's which you won't get on a standard 360 running component (need the new HDMI 360).


----------



## HT23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11576889
> 
> 
> I'm using Harmony 890 for my 3808ci. As many noted, the database is not complete and I am slowly configuring my remote to work with various inputs. One thing I (and others in this thread) noticed is that, even when the interkey delay is 0ms, the responsiveness is worse in Harmony. For me, this affects most when I want to adjust the volume levels - I get impatient to press the volume buttons in intervals and end up with very small or large volume. Has anyone came up with a clever solution for this? I think it would help if we can reduce or eliminate the accerated volume changes.



I have the same issue with the volume and am looking for a solution as well.


----------



## xAVHTx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/11585098
> 
> 
> I think the lack of 1080p through HDMI is a HDCP issue. The Denon scaler does a nice job deinterlacing 1080i plus you'll get upscaling on 480p DVD's which you won't get on a standard 360 running component (need the new HDMI 360).



Just wondering if you are better off running 720p out of the 360 and letting the Denon do all the work, or 1080i and just having the Denon de-interlace. I'm thinking the first option. I don't care about DVD playback, the 360 is a horrible DVD player.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11586268
> 
> 
> I have the same issue with the volume and am looking for a solution as well.



- Have you tried changing the number of repeats I suggested?


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xAVHTx* /forum/post/11587393
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you are better off running 720p out of the 360 and letting the Denon do all the work, or 1080i and just having the Denon de-interlace. I'm thinking the first option. I don't care about DVD playback, the 360 is a horrible DVD player.



I actually have an Elite model so I'm running HDMI, I sold my component only model.


I agree the 360 is a poor DVD player, however, the HD-DVD player is good add-on and not having it run 1080p via component>hdmi interface is a sacrifice.


If I were using a component only xbox I'd run it 1080i and let Denon do the rest.


----------



## deadrody




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11547645
> 
> 
> Oh never mind I will just run Windows concurrently on my MAC. Letc see your pc run mac OS



Let's see Steve Jobs grow a pair and release a version of OS X that will RUN on a PC.


----------



## valmont74

the Xbox 360 issues are they only if you try to watch HD-DVD discs or DVDs? Are there any problems playing games over component?


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xAVHTx* /forum/post/11587393
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you are better off running 720p out of the 360 and letting the Denon do all the work, or 1080i and just having the Denon de-interlace. I'm thinking the first option. I don't care about DVD playback, the 360 is a horrible DVD player.



denon deinterlace is pretty good imho


----------



## prose111

I have the Wii hooked up component to the Denon and even after changing all the settings in the Wii to full screen and 480p I can not get it to show up full screen. But if I go directly to the TV it is full screen. What do I need to change on the Denon to try and fix this?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/11590243
> 
> 
> I have the Wii hooked up component to the Denon and even after changing all the settings in the Wii to full screen and 480p I can not get it to show up full screen. But if I go directly to the TV it is full screen. What do I need to change on the Denon to try and fix this?




What happens if you change the Aspect to FULL?


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prose111* /forum/post/11590243
> 
> 
> I have the Wii hooked up component to the Denon and even after changing all the settings in the Wii to full screen and 480p I can not get it to show up full screen. But if I go directly to the TV it is full screen. What do I need to change on the Denon to try and fix this?



I have the WII set-up for WIDE in the WII settings and it looks very good through the Denon upscaled to 1080p.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11583930
> 
> 
> 1. i want bass from both sub and my front
> 
> 
> should i select LFE or LFE+Main ??
> 
> 
> 
> 2. in the 3808, under crossover, should the LFE= to the higest crossover setting ?? in my case 120 hz ??
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 2-way 3Speaker System [Dipolar Radiation]
> 
> Woofer 100mm cone Type
> 
> Fullrange 80mm cone Type x 2
> 
> 8Ω
> 
> 100w
> 
> 100Hz-20000Hz (Freq Response)
> 
> 2000Hz (Crossover Response)
> 
> 
> As you can see my surround is freq resp is 100Hz-20000Hz. Should i set the crossover @ denon to 120 hz or the same as my all the others. which is 60hz.
> 
> 
> 
> please advise
> 
> 
> Thanks



any expert can shed some light


----------



## luth2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11593635
> 
> 
> any expert can shed some light



A high crossover setting like 120 is probably going to present you with more bass content than you may want, especially if your mains are also outputting bass. If you have decent mains, and are setting on both, I'd consider a lower crossover somewhere between 60 and 80.


For your surrounds, I would think 120 as a high pass filter would be worth trying. That would limit the low bass from coming out of the surrounds. If the surrounds are too trebly and lack presence, try crossover a little lower, but no lower than 100.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11587529
> 
> 
> - Have you tried changing the number of repeats I suggested?



I have been following this thread. I looked in the remote control section, looks like you need to call Harmony to correct this?


Is there a user option somewhere?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11594971
> 
> 
> I have been following this thread. I looked in the remote control section, looks like you need to call Harmony to correct this?



- It's part of the sticky. You don't need to call Harmony.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=623320 


I don't have the 3808ci yet, but my father has a 3806. This is what I use to control that receiver.


Power On Delay: 1600 ms

Inter-key Delay: 100 ms

Input Delay: 200 ms

Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms


Repeats: 2


Try setting the Repeats to 1 if 2 doesn't work correctly.


----------



## TheMoose

I'm getting a low sub output.

After calibration I had to crank up the sub level to get a decent amount of bass on my DirecTV input but I get almost no bass on the tuner.

I've looked in the menus & manual & the only things I found were LFE & LFE+main & the settings from 0db to 15db, none of the settings seem to do much.


I had great bass on my old receiver, I'm not sure where to look next.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadrody* /forum/post/11588519
> 
> 
> Let's see Steve Jobs grow a pair and release a version of OS X that will RUN on a PC.



MS would have a fit


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11568517
> 
> 
> What crossover setting you guys use ??
> 
> 
> Front = ?
> 
> Center = ?
> 
> Surround = ?
> 
> 
> LFE = ?
> 
> 
> please share your settings.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot



I was hoping to hear from more owners on this subject. I'm pretty much a novice at this stuff and could use the knowledge of others.


----------



## SirDracula

It really depends on your speaker size and their specs. I have a Def Tech 800 package, all of them are set to Small, crossover at 100Hz, LFE 120Hz, Sub LFE+Main.


Run the Audyssey auto calibration and see what it comes up for your setup, it gives you an idea. If you post your speaker model, someone may have your setup and may be able to help you better.


Also, you may get a better answer in the forum for your speakers. It's more of a speaker question than receiver.


----------



## shawndover

I have my TiVo Series 3 hooked up to my 3808ci via HDMI. I experience frequent audio dropouts, but only when watching live TV through the TV. If I back up a few seconds and rewatch the same segment after it's been recorded, there is no dropout. When the sound drops out, the "digital" symbol on the front of my receiver and the left-hand diagram of the speakers disappears as well. The fact that the dropout is gone on the replay suggests to me that this is not a problem with a cable signal.


Does anyone have any idea what could be going on? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11596073
> 
> 
> It really depends on your speaker size and their specs. I have a Def Tech 800 package, all of them are set to Small, crossover at 100Hz, LFE 120Hz, Sub LFE+Main.
> 
> 
> Run the Audyssey auto calibration and see what it comes up for your setup, it gives you an idea. If you post your speaker model, someone may have your setup and may be able to help you better.
> 
> 
> Also, you may get a better answer in the forum for your speakers. It's more of a speaker question than receiver.




Hello,


I understand what LFE means and what it does. In the advance crossover menu, what does LFE at there ? You mention that you have it at 120Hz. What does it means ?? i don't really understand.


Say, From What i understand


Front = 60Hz - Any thing below 60Hz will be sent to subwoofer

Center = 60Hz - Any thing below 60Hz will be sent to subwoofer

Surround = 100Hz - Any thing below 100Hz will be sent to subwoofer


But Isn’t LFE = Subwoofer ??

or LFE is the bass track in the movie?


LFE = 60Hz


correct me if i am wrong. if LFE is 60, anything below 60 sent to subwoofer and above 60 will be sent to all speakers. right ??


Does LFE must be = to the highest feq u set ?? (in my case 100) or set to the higest feq that my sub can take (in my case 200hz) ??


Someone please advise me


Thanks


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11595295
> 
> 
> I'm getting a low sub output.
> 
> After calibration I had to crank up the sub level to get a decent amount of bass on my DirecTV input but I get almost no bass on the tuner.
> 
> I've looked in the menus & manual & the only things I found were LFE & LFE+main & the settings from 0db to 15db, none of the settings seem to do much.
> 
> 
> I had great bass on my old receiver, I'm not sure where to look next.



This concerns me. Multiple people have reported a "thinning" of bass when moving to the 3808. Is this a configuration issue? Or something worse?


TheMoose: Are you getting adequate amounts of bass when listening to other sources (ex. DVD)?


----------



## ryaneverett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11597108
> 
> 
> I have my TiVo Series 3 hooked up to my 3808ci via HDMI. I experience frequent audio dropouts, but only when watching live TV through the TV. If I back up a few seconds and rewatch the same segment after it's been recorded, there is no dropout. When the sound drops out, the "digital" symbol on the front of my receiver and the left-hand diagram of the speakers disappears as well. The fact that the dropout is gone on the replay suggests to me that this is not a problem with a cable signal.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could be going on? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you.




Have you tried switching the HDMI input your TiVo is plugged into on the 3808?


----------



## jcloudm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11596001
> 
> 
> I was hoping to hear from more owners on this subject. I'm pretty much a novice at this stuff and could use the knowledge of others.



Why are you setting these manually? The Audyssey calibration will set these numbers for you.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcloudm* /forum/post/11597672
> 
> 
> Why are you setting these manually? The Audyssey calibration will set these numbers for you.



And in some cases it will set them very wrong. In my case it set them all over the place, it didn't make any sense what it chose to do, but it was a good exercise to see what it comes up with.


----------



## shawndover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneverett* /forum/post/11597659
> 
> 
> Have you tried switching the HDMI input your TiVo is plugged into on the 3808?



Thanks for the suggestion. I will try that when I get home tonight. If it works, that would be great, but does it mean that the HDMI input I'm using now is defective? If so, I can still exchange the receiver within 30 days.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11597177
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I understand what LFE means and what it does. In the advance crossover menu, what does LFE at there ? You mention that you have it at 120Hz. What does it means ?? i don't really understand.
> 
> 
> Say, From What i understand
> 
> 
> Front = 60Hz - Any thing below 60Hz will be sent to subwoofer
> 
> Center = 60Hz - Any thing below 60Hz will be sent to subwoofer
> 
> Surround = 100Hz - Any thing below 100Hz will be sent to subwoofer
> 
> 
> But Isn’t LFE = Subwoofer ??
> 
> or LFE is the bass track in the movie?
> 
> 
> LFE = 60Hz
> 
> 
> correct me if i am wrong. if LFE is 60, anything below 60 sent to subwoofer and above 60 will be sent to all speakers. right ??
> 
> 
> Does LFE must be = to the highest feq u set ?? (in my case 100) or set to the higest feq that my sub can take (in my case 200hz) ??
> 
> 
> Someone please advise me
> 
> 
> Thanks




You are correct about the speakers. I think the LFE setting applies only to content that has an explicit LFE track (such as Dolby 5.1). Not sure why you would limit it, I guess for cases where the sub can't handle higher frequencies, but from what I read there's very little or maybe no content at all that has anything above 80Hz in the LFE track. But this setting won't send it to the speakers instead, it will just discard what's *above* the setting.


My sub can do 150Hz according to the spec, I chose 120Hz as the spec is probably overrated and there may be some distortion close to the limit anyway, but again I don't think there's info above 80Hz on the LFE track anyway, setting it to 80 (which I think is what Audyssey did) may work just fine.


I think you'd want at least 80Hz for the LFE setting in your case, 60Hz doesn't seem right, but I'm no expert.


----------



## luth2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11597825
> 
> 
> You are correct about the speakers. I think the LFE setting applies only to content that has an explicit LFE track (such as Dolby 5.1). Not sure why you would limit it, I guess for cases where the sub can't handle higher frequencies, but from what I read there's very little or maybe no content at all that has anything above 80Hz in the LFE track. But this setting won't send it to the speakers instead, it will just discard what's *above* the setting.
> 
> 
> My sub can do 150Hz according to the spec, I chose 120Hz as the spec is probably overrated and there may be some distortion close to the limit anyway, but again I don't think there's info above 80Hz on the LFE track anyway, setting it to 80 (which I think is what Audyssey did) may work just fine.
> 
> 
> I think you'd want at least 80Hz for the LFE setting in your case, 60Hz doesn't seem right, but I'm no expert.



I've been studying eq and crossovers quite a bit, but can't be labeled as expert either. But I have learned some lessons worth repeating. First, read up on what the frequencies we are talking about SOUND like:

http://www.recordingeq.com/Subscribe/tip/tascam.htm 
http://www.digitalprosound.com/2002/...g_excerpt1.htm 


After all, it is up to your ears to tune the system to what it needs.


I used to just set the crossovers to match the range of the sub and speakers, but recently tried a lower sub crossover (60) and found great clarity and definition in bass. The 70-100 range of frequencies contain a lot of bottom end, but if they are emphasized too much, can add too much boom to the mix. That makes you turn your sub down, which them removes a bit too much bass, and then can make your mains too harsh. I found if I lowered the sub content, I could then have nice volume and presence with the low end, but could also hear the 80-120 stuff my nice mains were outputting. The mains also represent a stereo field with these frequencies, as opposed to the sub which is centered.


So listen to your system, define the bass characteristic, and state what sound you are after - is it earth shattering boom, or detailed bass, or something inbetween? Follow the definitions of the frequencies from the two eq links above, and experiment. A unit like the Denon is filled with sound tailoring options, but if you don't understand the language of frequencies and crossovers, it will be very elusive. Besides it's more fun to tweak with purpose and confidence, instead of hoping that a certain setting that someone else uses will make your system sound good. Hope this helps...


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11597292
> 
> 
> This concerns me. Multiple people have reported a "thinning" of bass when moving to the 3808. Is this a configuration issue? Or something worse?
> 
> 
> TheMoose: Are you getting adequate amounts of bass when listening to other sources (ex. DVD)?



Well with DVD, Blu-Ray & D* I'm getting OK bass but only with the Sub gain cranked all the way up.

That same setting on my Sony ES would rattle the glasses in the cabinet!

I like a bunch of bass in my movie explosions & I'm not getting that & CD has less than adequate & it's almost non existent in the radio tuner..


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/11562085
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for a week now and love it. However I am having one problem that I can't figure out.
> 
> 
> I have a stereo rca cable run from the 3808 in the theater to my distributed audio amp in the living room. I want to be able to play the NET/USB all over the house using the Zone 2 or 3 preamp outs. I am using the Zone 2 amp in the 3808 to power my rear surrounds, but I should still be able to use the Zone 2 preouts, right? Even if not, I would think that I could use the Zone 3 preouts. However, when I set both the Zone 2 & 3 source to NET/USB (or any connected source for that matter), I get no sound at all in the living room. I can connect the cable directly to the satellite audio out in the theater, and I can hear it fine in the living room. So I can only figure that I have something set up wrong with the 3808.
> 
> 
> If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Mick



Nevermind......I figured it out.


Mick


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11599022
> 
> 
> Well with DVD, Blu-Ray & D* I'm getting OK bass but only with the Sub gain cranked all the way up.
> 
> That same setting on my Sony ES would rattle the glasses in the cabinet!
> 
> I like a bunch of bass in my movie explosions & I'm not getting that & CD has less than adequate & it's almost non existent in the radio tuner..



Is this from an Audysee configured setup? If so, have you tried clearing the settings and listening to see if that is the problem? A few people have reported that the automated process seems to limit the bass.


----------



## moester76

hmmm..


I have AWESOME bass on my system..i'm running a pair of def tech super tower 7000 series..both have built in 12inch subwoofers...I actually had to turn the settings down a bit last night because the neighbors were complaining about their bed moving..LOL

but anyway, I think the BASS on this AVR is great...


i'm just runing pure Direct from the AVR to the speakers since I think this gives teh best sound quality....anyone else using pure direct...I dont have surround speakers.


I have my settings set on small front L and front R, LFE+main and crossover at 80hz


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11599641
> 
> 
> Is this from an Audysee configured setup? If so, have you tried clearing the settings and listening to see if that is the problem? A few people have reported that the automated process seems to limit the bass.



Yes Audyssey set up, I called Denon & got the problem solved.


For some reason the Audyssey setup turned down my sub to -7db so they had me go into the channel settings & adjust it to 0db & it cranks out the bass now.


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/11597177
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Say, From What i understand
> 
> 
> Front = 60Hz - Any thing below 60Hz will be sent to subwoofer
> 
> Center = 60Hz - Any thing below 60Hz will be sent to subwoofer
> 
> Surround = 100Hz - Any thing below 100Hz will be sent to subwoofer
> 
> 
> But Isn't LFE = Subwoofer ??
> 
> or LFE is the bass track in the movie?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



This is not right. When you have your Fronts set to 60Hz, that means that everything *above 60Hz goes the Fronts. Same with Center and Surround. The sub has it's own lowpass crossover that effects the sub only. The Front, Center and Surround have a highpass crossover that woun't effect the sub.


This is my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong.*


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11600656
> 
> 
> Yes Audyssey set up, I called Denon & got the problem solved.
> 
> 
> For some reason the Audyssey setup turned down my sub to -7db so they had me go into the channel settings & adjust it to 0db & it cranks out the bass now.



Funny, my Audyssey had my sub at -12db! I put it at -8db and it's still too low. I'll keep tweaking it.


I also noticed that Audyssey had the sub distance completely wrong (something like 12 feet when it's about 3 feet away from the center seating position). Distances were on the money for the other 5 speakers.


Did you check your distance setting? That probably influences the -7db.


I think this is a bug - just doesn't make sense.


----------



## shawndover

I just got my 3808 yesterday. When I look down into the receiver through the slits on top, I see a clump of wires that either touch or come very close to touching the metal top of the receiver. Is this likely to cause a problem (e.g., with heat or otherwise)? I can exchange the receiver for another one within 30 days.


Thank you.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/11600922
> 
> 
> Funny, my Audyssey had my sub at -12db! I put it at -8db and it's still too low. I'll keep tweaking it.
> 
> 
> I also noticed that Audyssey had the sub distance completely wrong (something like 12 feet when it's about 3 feet away from the center seating position). Distances were on the money for the other 5 speakers.
> 
> 
> Did you check your distance setting? That probably influences the -7db.
> 
> 
> I think this is a bug - just doesn't make sense.



Yea it got the distance on my sub wrong too.

The default level on the sub is 0db so you have a lot more you can still get out of your sub.


----------



## zoro

I saw owner's manual recommend SW to be set @15db level, before calibrating?


----------



## mel22b

I am just gonna throw this out there and hopefully stop my procrastinating.

The 3808 is my top choice for a new receiver but I am a little worried with some of the 'problems' that have been reported. To owners and professionals:

If you had a my setup would you buy this receiver or go in another direction?


PS3, Motorola PVR, Panasonic AE900

Blu-Ray/DVDs 40%, Games 20%, TV 20%, Music 20%

(more info in my signature)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/11601573
> 
> 
> I saw owner's manual recommend SW to be set @15db level, before calibrating?



The CS guy at Denon said 0db was default & that's where I set mine & it cranks the bass now.


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11597108
> 
> 
> I have my TiVo Series 3 hooked up to my 3808ci via HDMI. I experience frequent audio dropouts, but only when watching live TV through the TV. If I back up a few seconds and rewatch the same segment after it's been recorded, there is no dropout. When the sound drops out, the "digital" symbol on the front of my receiver and the left-hand diagram of the speakers disappears as well. The fact that the dropout is gone on the replay suggests to me that this is not a problem with a cable signal.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could be going on? I'd really appreciate any help. Thank you.



I hope it's not a bug, cause I had the same problem with recorded HD content.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/11599105
> 
> 
> Nevermind......I figured it out.
> 
> 
> Mick



Glad you figured it out. I gave it some thought and nothing sprung immediately to mind.


Although I don't have the problem, it would be helpful if you posted your result so if someone in the future runs into the problem they will have the solution.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gpracer171* /forum/post/11574170
> 
> 
> Just a heads up. I just completed the Audyssey installer training at CEDIA. WOW!! What a difference. Some may already know this, but there are several features of the reciever that can only be unlocked by a custom installer calibration. It well worth it. It uses a different (more sensitive and better calibrated) mic and it measures may more places in the room to correct for room acoustics. It also enables the Dynamic EQ feature that is only turned on in the cusstomer calibration. This adds much more definition at low listening levels. You should call a Denon installer and have this done ASAP. Let me know your thought if anyone else has had this done.
> 
> 
> Mike



Here is a link to the Audyssey Dynamic EQ Press Release.pdf 


I will be getting my Audyssey Custom installer kit , and I purchased the Denon 3808CI key. If you are in the Los Angeles area and want to activate this feature of you Receiver..contact me ..I will be able to help you out.



Later

RayJr


----------



## shawndover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmwaustin* /forum/post/11602509
> 
> 
> I hope it's not a bug, cause I had the same problem with recorded HD content.



And have you made any progress toward a solution?


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11597825
> 
> 
> You are correct about the speakers. I think the LFE setting applies only to content that has an explicit LFE track (such as Dolby 5.1). Not sure why you would limit it, I guess for cases where the sub can't handle higher frequencies, but from what I read there's very little or maybe no content at all that has anything above 80Hz in the LFE track. But this setting won't send it to the speakers instead, it will just discard what's *above* the setting.
> 
> 
> My sub can do 150Hz according to the spec, I chose 120Hz as the spec is probably overrated and there may be some distortion close to the limit anyway, but again I don't think there's info above 80Hz on the LFE track anyway, setting it to 80 (which I think is what Audyssey did) may work just fine.
> 
> 
> I think you'd want at least 80Hz for the LFE setting in your case, 60Hz doesn't seem right, but I'm no expert.




Thanks alot. That cleared alot of my questions.


Thanks again


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11603241
> 
> 
> Glad you figured it out. I gave it some thought and nothing sprung immediately to mind.
> 
> 
> Although I don't have the problem, it would be helpful if you posted your result so if someone in the future runs into the problem they will have the solution.



I realized that I still had the DenonLink assigned to my 3930 DVD player even though I wasn't using it anymore. I have the DVD player connected to the 3808 via HDMI and once I set the Digital assignment to "none" - voila - Zone 2 or 3 can ouput Internet Radio to the distributed audio amp. Apparently, if you are using DenonLink for anything, Zone2/3 can't output network audio. It explains all of this on page 71 of the manual but I did not realize that I had left the DenonLink active.


Mick


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcloudm* /forum/post/11597672
> 
> 
> Why are you setting these manually? The Audyssey calibration will set these numbers for you.




I used the Audyssey calibration and things sounded fine. But after reading things here and exploring other settings on the AVR, the WOW factor increased considerable. And I continue to want to make it better.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11596073
> 
> 
> It really depends on your speaker size and their specs. I have a Def Tech 800 package, all of them are set to Small, crossover at 100Hz, LFE 120Hz, Sub LFE+Main.
> 
> 
> Run the Audyssey auto calibration and see what it comes up for your setup, it gives you an idea. If you post your speaker model, someone may have your setup and may be able to help you better.
> 
> 
> Also, you may get a better answer in the forum for your speakers. It's more of a speaker question than receiver.



Like I just stated in my last post. I did do the Audyssey calibration and it sounded fine. It made the fronts and backs large and the center small. I have been tinkering around and was able to improve the sound. I just really want to understand more about all this and get the most out of what I got.


Here's my speaker setup.


Fronts: Polk RTi38

Center: Polk CS175i

Back: Polk RT25i

Sub: Polk PSW250


Nothing earth shattering. But I like them.


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11595019
> 
> 
> - It's part of the sticky. You don't need to call Harmony.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=623320
> 
> 
> I don't have the 3808ci yet, but my father has a 3806. This is what I use to control that receiver.
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 100 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> 
> Repeats: 2
> 
> 
> Try setting the Repeats to 1 if 2 doesn't work correctly.



Thanks for the tip, but I tried lowering the Repeat setting, first to 1 and then to zero, and it didn't help (Inter-key delay set to zero). The Harmony is still very sluggish when controlling the 3808, especially when it comes to the direction keys. Any additional suggestions would be appreciated - thanks...


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mel22b* /forum/post/11601628
> 
> 
> I am just gonna throw this out there and hopefully stop my procrastinating.
> 
> The 3808 is my top choice for a new receiver but I am a little worried with some of the 'problems' that have been reported. To owners and professionals:
> 
> If you had a my setup would you buy this receiver or go in another direction?
> 
> 
> PS3, Motorola PVR, Panasonic AE900
> 
> Blu-Ray/DVDs 40%, Games 20%, TV 20%, Music 20%
> 
> (more info in my signature)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm running a PS3, Motorola 3412 PVR, Xbox Elite, Wii and a Buffalo wireless extender for interent radio and PC streaming and have no problems at all.


HDMI works great. Deinterlacing and upscaling is very good (cable TV is smoother - especially when using slo-mo or pause since there are no artifacts that I saw with 1080i). Power of the amp is super. I can recommend without reservation.


----------



## zkyoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/11600922
> 
> 
> Funny, my Audyssey had my sub at -12db! I put it at -8db and it's still too low. I'll keep tweaking it.
> 
> 
> I also noticed that Audyssey had the sub distance completely wrong (something like 12 feet when it's about 3 feet away from the center seating position). Distances were on the money for the other 5 speakers.
> 
> 
> Did you check your distance setting? That probably influences the -7db.
> 
> 
> I think this is a bug - just doesn't make sense.



Audyssey set up my sub at -12db as well. I now have it at 0db and have much better woofer.


My other speakers are around +12db. This got me into thinking - is there any difference in volume (or sound quality) between the two alternatives?


Alternative 1. Set channel levels of speakers at +12db and sub at 0db. Play with master volume at -40db.

Alternative 2. Set channel levels of speakers at 0db and sub at -12db. Play with master volume at -28db.


Other than you can't go over 0db in master volume (which I will never do in a tiny manhattan apartment), is either of these alternatives better than the other?


----------



## bmwaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11603503
> 
> 
> And have you made any progress toward a solution?



Nope,


----------



## umphrey1012

I did some searching and couldn't find a good answer so maybe someone here can help me out. I got the Surround Back speakers turned on and are running them with Pro Logic IIx. What confuses me is which mode to use.


When watching a 5.1 TrueHD Blu Ray disc, I set it to Cinema and everything seems happy (good sound out of all speakers).


When watching a 5.1 HD TV source, using Cinema mode, it seems as though all the surround sound is pumped to the Surround Back speakers and no sound is coming through Surround R/L speakers. I change to Music mode and then I get sound out of all four Surround speakers.


Anyone know the reason for this? What do the modes actually do?


Thanks!


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11612037
> 
> 
> Audyssey set up my sub at -12db as well. I now have it at 0db and have much better woofer.
> 
> 
> My other speakers are around +12db. This got me into thinking - is there any difference in volume (or sound quality) between the two alternatives?
> 
> 
> Alternative 1. Set channel levels of speakers at +12db and sub at 0db. Play with master volume at -40db.
> 
> Alternative 2. Set channel levels of speakers at 0db and sub at -12db. Play with master volume at -28db.
> 
> 
> Other than you can't go over 0db in master volume (which I will never do in a tiny manhattan apartment), is either of these alternatives better than the other?



Good idea, I don't see why it wouldn't work. My settings are in the +10-12db for all speakers too.


As for 0db master volume - don't try it. My Logitech Xbox remote got "sticky" on the volume and I reached 0db at the exact wrong moment - when NHL 2008 on the Xbox 360 was reading a big "boomy" note during the opening credits. Wowza, I think it loosened some fillings in my mouth!









Too loud for human ears. Your option 2 would limit the top end volume and avoid my scary moment.


----------



## NickFoley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umphrey1012* /forum/post/11612350
> 
> 
> I did some searching and couldn't find a good answer so maybe someone here can help me out. I got the Surround Back speakers turned on and are running them with Pro Logic IIx. What confuses me is which mode to use.
> 
> 
> When watching a 5.1 TrueHD Blu Ray disc, I set it to Cinema and everything seems happy (good sound out of all speakers).
> 
> 
> When watching a 5.1 HD TV source, using Cinema mode, it seems as though all the surround sound is pumped to the Surround Back speakers and no sound is coming through Surround R/L speakers. I change to Music mode and then I get sound out of all four Surround speakers.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the reason for this? What do the modes actually do?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Be sure that you have the correct settings checked in the Surround Speaker menu. Speaker Settings > Surround Speaker, then you should see all the different surround options and should be able to select "A", "B", or "A+B"


----------



## pegboy333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mel22b* /forum/post/11601628
> 
> 
> I am just gonna throw this out there and hopefully stop my procrastinating.
> 
> The 3808 is my top choice for a new receiver but I am a little worried with some of the 'problems' that have been reported. To owners and professionals:
> 
> If you had a my setup would you buy this receiver or go in another direction?
> 
> 
> PS3, Motorola PVR, Panasonic AE900
> 
> Blu-Ray/DVDs 40%, Games 20%, TV 20%, Music 20%
> 
> (more info in my signature)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Same boat since my H/K blew out after 7 years of service 2 weeks ago. I was all set to order the 3808 until I got through reading this board.



For me:

* Denon 3808 - like the sound but the firmware locking up (seems like internet radio problems) and the one person reporting that 1080i deinterlacing was horrible are issues major for me at this price point.

* Onkyo 805/875 - is out due to high heat levels, popping, and audio delay.

* Emotiva combo - love the package....but is out because the LMC(?)-1 doesn't have the feature set I want. If only the 2nd version was out.....

* Marantz 8001 - isn't price competitive IMHO right now and don't really want wait for 8002 because my speakers are sitting idle right now.

* NAD 765 -- too expensive for my budget


Which leaves me with Yamaha RX-V1800...which has little following on this board and thus unknown issues. Circling me back to buy Denon and pray for a firmware fix....


Although if I want 1800, I could get a slingbox for internet radio with the price difference between the 1800 and the 3808. Other feature that 3808 has on it, is the HDMI - HDMI scaling which doesn't seem to be well received from owner accounts on the board and isn't a major feature for me. Audessy vs YPAO ??? unk to me, never used either but from the reports of no bass on the 3808 after calibration I question the claims it's superiority to it's competitors.


What to do indeed.


----------



## SirDracula

The 3808 is really not bad if you stay away from the USB/NET input for now and even then the GUI vanishes only sometimes. As for sound, you don't need to run Audyssey, it has plenty of audio controls to find a configuration that you like. It's really all about what you want it to sound like not what Audyssey says it should sound like. It's very hard to find a bug free receiver these days, due to the new and complicated technologies. I'm hoping for a firmware upgrade too that will take care of the minor issues. Then it will make the 3808 a very strong competitor.


----------



## Chum

Back again with more questions:


1) Is the second remote IR or RF? I ask because I plan to use Zone 2 to power speakers on my patio and since IR wouldn't be usable in that area, a second RF remote would be ideal.


2) Assuming the second remote is not RF, can you change the volume of Zone 2 through the web interface?


Thanks!


----------



## dmcdayton

I'm still looking for confirmation on the Denon video implementation. I haven't found a definitive review anywhere, AVS member opinions not withstanding. Can't help but wonder what a Denon/Reon home run implementation would have done for sales....they could have probably skipped the whole network audio thing entirely (along with all the inevitable bugs, upgrades, etc).


I sure hope they're not planning a "software as service" model and expect us to pay $50 per year for new features on the network audio or something similar.


What post were you referring to saying it didn't handle 1080i correctly?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11613661
> 
> 
> The 3808 is really not bad if you stay away from the USB/NET input for now and even then the GUI vanishes only sometimes. As for sound, you don't need to run Audyssey, it has plenty of audio controls to find a configuration that you like. It's really all about what you want it to sound like not what Audyssey says it should sound like. It's very hard to find a bug free receiver these days, due to the new and complicated technologies. I'm hoping for a firmware upgrade too that will take care of the minor issues. Then it will make the 3808 a very strong competitor.



I think I should get more than "not bad" for the cost of the 3808. Luckily I have the 3806 which I can live with for another year or two while things sort themselves out. I was really set on the 3808 principally because it has more HDMI inputs. However, I found a great Terk autosensing HDMI 4x1 switch that works wonderfully. I do feel sorry for the OP who is currently receiverless...he does not really have any great choices atm.


fafner


----------



## FreddyW

I've had the 3808ci set up for 3 weeks. No problems at all. I haven't hooked it to a network yet, so I can't answer that. Zero issues with video scaling. I have a 100" screen with 720p projector. I have a DVD player (480p via component), Xbox360 (720p via component), and Comcast Motorola hunk-of-junk (set to 720p output, HDMI to Denon). I have a hdmi-to-DVI cable that runs to wall. DVI to projector inwall.


Denon 3808ci is set to output 720p. The Xbox looks great. No video noise, no dithers. DVDS look better than they did before (Denon DV-1600 player). The HD cable looks just dandy. Very clear. The SD picture is BETTER, particular the picture on the DIGITAL channels (the 200 and up stations, adn 100-184 stations in my area) that are not currently being transmitting a HD signal because the source is not high def. Or that are fakign it (Universal HD and the golf tourny from last weekend for example).


Is it lightyears better? No, but it is better. I don't know why a lot of folks were expecting miracles, particularly from cable. Garbage in, garbage out. Even if you steam it!


The Audyssey worked very well, better than SNAP from old SN P-965. It had the wrong distance for the sub, but that's a LFE and it's a different animal than your normal speakers, and there are mic calibration issues as well. Thus I have an SMS-1. The other speakers were distanced exactly how I measured them, except it did set some large. I do have Paradigm Studio/100's, but I still run them small.


I compared using DVE and RS SPL meter, and the audyssey balance was spot-on. Advantage- Audyssey as it also ROOMEQ'ed! That combined with the fact that I acoustically treated my room has made for an even better soundstage than the SN P-965, even with lesser wattage (wattage is overrated anyway, so long as it's clean and not a REALLY low number).


I have had ZERO issues with the GUI. I have had ZERO issues with 3:2 pulldown or detecting audio flags for DD or DDEx. Same with DTS, Prologix II. I do not use the goofy DSPs (does anyone???), so that I can't tell you.


ZERO lip sync issues (I turned that delay OFF in the 3808ci) on DVD or cable.


ZERO game delay on Xbox360.


In closing- I have ZERO problems with the 3808ci. Ok, that's not true. I hate the remote. It's a bright shiny thing that looks twinky-cool. But impractical. Honesty, though, does anyone here use anything other than a good universal remote? I have a Home Theater master. NO issues programming it. No Macro problems.


In close- I love the Denon 3808ci No buyer remorse. Got a good price from an authorized online dealer. Weighed the Onkyo, thought Radio Shack, 'nuff said.


That in-depth enough for you guys?


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zkyoo* /forum/post/11612037
> 
> 
> Audyssey set up my sub at -12db as well. I now have it at 0db and have much better woofer.
> 
> 
> My other speakers are around +12db. This got me into thinking - is there any difference in volume (or sound quality) between the two alternatives?
> 
> 
> Alternative 1. Set channel levels of speakers at +12db and sub at 0db. Play with master volume at -40db.
> 
> Alternative 2. Set channel levels of speakers at 0db and sub at -12db. Play with master volume at -28db.
> 
> 
> Other than you can't go over 0db in master volume (which I will never do in a tiny manhattan apartment), is either of these alternatives better than the other?



hello,


me too i got all my channel levels at +8. i would like to ask u a question. after u set you channel level and return to your previous menu and if you go back to your channel level menu again and press start does the sound plays very loud suddenly (even if you put your master @ --)


Thanks


----------



## freebird2003

Hello guys,


Which inputs works for you guys ??


1. ps3 connected via hdmi 1 - shows volume overlay


2. HTPC connected via hdmi 2 - none (not sure why ??)



Any one having this problem ??


Please advice


Thanks


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11614344
> 
> 
> I think I should get more than "not bad" for the cost of the 3808. Luckily I have the 3806 which I can live with for another year or two while things sort themselves out. I was really set on the 3808 principally because it has more HDMI inputs. However, I found a great Terk autosensing HDMI 4x1 switch that works wonderfully. I do feel sorry for the OP who is currently receiverless...he does not really have any great choices atm.
> 
> 
> fafner



Maybe you should just wait till the new firmware is loaded in the boxed units. Then you wouldn't have to suffer so much pain.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11616153
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just wait till the new firmware is loaded in the boxed units. Then you wouldn't have to suffer so much pain.



Who is in more pain? Denon doesn't have my money and I am looking at other alternatives. Do you really believe that is what they wanted?


fafner


----------



## MWebb71629

I have a Pioneer Elite DV-59AVi and Pioneer has dropped the i Link connection from its receiver lineup. Does anyone know if i Link is compatible with Denon Link?


----------



## JetSnake

I don't think anyone regrets buying the 3808. I know I don't.


----------



## SirDracula

It's better to have software problems that sooner or later will be fixed by a firmware update than hardware issues like the Onkyos overheating, popping noises through the speakers, etc. that have no chance of ever getting fixed.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11616368
> 
> 
> Who is in more pain? Denon doesn't have my money and I am looking at other alternatives. Do you really believe that is what they wanted?
> 
> 
> fafner



OK. You have made your point. You have stated that you don't like the new Denon lineup and you won't be putting your money on one. Then why are you here posting on the Denon threads if your not interested? Do you work for the competition? I have to question your motivation.


There are a lot of people that are enjoying these new AVR's and I'm one of them. Are there some issues? yes. Minor ones that will be corrected with a firmware update. If I knew that they could not be fixed and I'm stuck with it, yes, I probable pack it back into the box and ship it back. But I know that a simple update will correct it. I don't have a problem with that. I understand software and the issues that can happen with it.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11616985
> 
> 
> OK. You have made your point. You have stated that you don't like the new Denon lineup and you won't be putting your money on one. Then why are you here posting on the Denon threads if your not interested? Do you work for the competition? I have to question your motivation.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people that are enjoying these new AVR's and I'm one of them. Are there some issues? yes. Minor ones that will be corrected with a firmware update. If I knew that they could not be fixed and I'm stuck with it, yes, I probable pack it back into the box and ship it back. But I know that a simple update will correct it. I don't have a problem with that. I understand software and the issues that can happen with it.



Not going to take the bait.


fafner


----------



## pegboy333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11616985
> 
> 
> OK. You have made your point. You have stated that you don't like the new Denon lineup and you won't be putting your money on one. Then why are you here posting on the Denon threads if your not interested? Do you work for the competition? I have to question your motivation.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people that are enjoying these new AVR's and I'm one of them. Are there some issues? yes. Minor ones that will be corrected with a firmware update. If I knew that they could not be fixed and I'm stuck with it, yes, I probable pack it back into the box and ship it back. But I know that a simple update will correct it. I don't have a problem with that. I understand software and the issues that can happen with it.



I think it's good to question.


This is not to ding on Denon, but genuine questions of a customer seeking a new brand.

* Does anyone have past experience with Denon firmware update releases? Or have knowledge of if/when an update may be available?


I don't like to assume one will be coming. I would like to know if Denon has a better support system.


If a fix is going to take 6-12 months, I'm less inclined to get a 3808....but if it's weeks, I'll probably buy one tomorrow.







I don't want buy it and end up saying the things that people say about the networking of the rx-v2700 threads.


FYI - I'm slightly jaded now because of prior experiences with H/K (minor quibble) and Nakamichi (NEVER







again) AVRs.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11617127
> 
> 
> Not going to take the bait.
> 
> 
> fafner



No bait at all. Just an honest question.


Funny though. I had sushi tonight for dinner. Very good.


Peace


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pegboy333* /forum/post/11618248
> 
> 
> I think it's good to question.
> 
> 
> This is not to ding on Denon, but genuine questions of a customer seeking a new brand.
> 
> * Does anyone have past experience with Denon firmware update releases? Or have knowledge of if/when an update may be available?
> 
> 
> I don't like to assume one will be coming. I would like to know if Denon has a better support system.
> 
> 
> If a fix is going to take 6-12 months, I'm less inclined to get a 3808....but if it's weeks, I'll probably buy one tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want buy it and end up saying the things that people say about the networking of the rx-v2700 threads.
> 
> 
> FYI - I'm slightly jaded now because of prior experiences with H/K (minor quibble) and Nakamichi (NEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again) AVRs.



To the best of my knowledge Denon has never issued a firmware update for a receiver in the US and I have had their receivers for many years and followed the various Denon forums. There was a link to a supposed German FW update for the 3806 but I not aware of what it was supposed to do or whether it was even genuine or not.


I have not followed other Denon products closely enough to know if FW updates were ever issued for them or not.


If someone has more knowledge than I do on this subject please let us know.


And as others have already reported here their tech support via telephone or email is spotty at best.


I am not purposely casting a negative tone to my remarks. I am simply trying to share my knowledge with others...even those who suspect I have nefarious motives for some reason that totally eludes me.


fafner


fafner


----------



## moester76

1: any suggestions on what kind of settings I should use for running only 2 large speakers , def tech super towers with built in subwoofers?


2: is it a problem to have the denon output to 1080p and the cable box to output to 1080p as well as the DVD...is this too much upconverting going on?


3: As far as setting channel levels..what does that really mean?

I can get to the settings by pressing the select button, which then displayes front R/ Front L/ and subwoofer...what is this for and what setting should I use??


4: As far as playing IPOD music through denon's ipod dock...any one use the restorer function...also do I need to change any of my audio/ speaker settings when I do play MP3's from my IPOd??


thanx


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11618500
> 
> 
> 1: any suggestions on what kind of settings I should use for running only 2 large speakers , def tech super towers with built in subwoofers?
> 
> 
> 2: is it a problem to have the denon output to 1080p and the cable box to output to 1080p as well as the DVD...is this too much upconverting going on?
> 
> 
> 3: As far as setting channel levels..what does that really mean?
> 
> I can get to the settings by pressing the select button, which then displayes front R/ Front L/ and subwoofer...what is this for and what setting should I use??
> 
> 
> 4: As far as playing IPOD music through denon's ipod dock...any one use the restorer function...also do I need to change any of my audio/ speaker settings when I do play MP3's from my IPOd??
> 
> 
> thanx



I don't really know about the first 3 questions. But I can help with number 4. I do have a iPod dock setup, but have been accessing my iTunes library via the net connection. Anyway, I set my restorer function to HQ and the SQ was noticeable better. Granted, it's not SACD or DVD-Audio, but it sounds pretty damn good. I started reburning my favorite albums at a 256 bit rate to help it just a little bit more along with other tweaks I'm learning from this thread. Oh, because of the network connection to my pc, I'm thinking about removing my iPod dock.


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11618500
> 
> 
> 1: any suggestions on what kind of settings I should use for running only 2 large speakers , def tech super towers with built in subwoofers?
> 
> 
> 2: is it a problem to have the denon output to 1080p and the cable box to output to 1080p as well as the DVD...is this too much upconverting going on?
> 
> 
> 3: As far as setting channel levels..what does that really mean?
> 
> I can get to the settings by pressing the select button, which then displayes front R/ Front L/ and subwoofer...what is this for and what setting should I use??
> 
> 
> 4: As far as playing IPOD music through denon's ipod dock...any one use the restorer function...also do I need to change any of my audio/ speaker settings when I do play MP3's from my IPOd??
> 
> 
> thanx



Answer to 1 & 3 (and maybe 4):


Your (optimal) audio settings will depend upon not only what speakers you have, but also your room accoustic. Therefore there are no generic settings, and you'll need to run speaker calibration either by using the built-in Audessey system (auto setup) or doing it manually with a calibration disc (such as Avia) and a SPL meter.


Answer to 2:


Your receiver can only process one video source at a time, so I'm not sure what you mean by "too much upconverting". If all your sources are already outputting 1080p (and you set the receiver to output 1080p too), the receiver will simply do a pass-through of the video signals.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11597705
> 
> 
> And in some cases it will set them very wrong. In my case it set them all over the place, it didn't make any sense what it chose to do, but it was a good exercise to see what it comes up with.



It should be pretty accurate. Is your room an acoustic nightmare? I don't understand why it would work very well for 95% of users, and not so much for 5%. I'd be curious to see the results as compared to what you came up with manually?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11614344
> 
> 
> I think I should get more than "not bad" for the cost of the 3808. Luckily I have the 3806 which I can live with for another year or two while things sort themselves out. I was really set on the 3808 principally because it has more HDMI inputs. However, I found a great Terk autosensing HDMI 4x1 switch that works wonderfully. I do feel sorry for the OP who is currently receiverless...he does not really have any great choices atm.
> 
> 
> fafner



Dude, you've been trolling the entire thread. "Not bad" is a SUBJECTIVE term. One guy's "not bad" might be another guy's "AWESOME." The tone of his post was clearly positive, as were the rest of his posts, and others as well.


If you're happy with your current AVR, then that's fine. But don't feel like you have to come into someone else's pasture and leave some patties because you feel like nitpicking out of some overinflated sense of superiority.


No offense.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11618379
> 
> 
> I am not purposely casting a negative tone to my remarks. I am simply trying to share my knowledge with others...even those who suspect I have nefarious motives for some reason that totally eludes me.
> 
> 
> fafner




When you hang on ONE person saying the receiver is "not bad" as an opportunity to express that it would be wise to steer clear of this until things get sorted out, it honestly doesn't come across well.


I don't see any consistent complaints about the 3808CI to justify waiting until things get sorted out. Maybe I'm luck but I've had zero problems.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11618500
> 
> 
> 2: is it a problem to have the denon output to 1080p and the cable box to output to 1080p as well as the DVD...is this too much upconverting going on?
> 
> thanx



It will pass through a 1080p signal - no "second" upconversion is happening here.


Joe


----------



## Chum

Sorry to bump my own questions - but they'll go a long way in helping me decide which receiver I get. They should be pretty easy to test - can't seem to find the answers in the online manual.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11613927
> 
> 
> Back again with more questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Is the second remote IR or RF? I ask because I plan to use Zone 2 to power speakers on my patio and since IR wouldn't be usable in that area, a second RF remote would be ideal.
> 
> 
> 2) Assuming the second remote is not RF, can you change the volume of Zone 2 through the web interface?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## bwclark

1) Is the second remote IR or RF? I ask because I plan to use Zone 2 to power speakers on my patio and since IR wouldn't be usable in that area, a second RF remote would be ideal.

*The second remote is IR....just tried it.*


2) Assuming the second remote is not RF, can you change the volume of Zone 2 through the web interface?

*Yes, you can....just tried it.*


----------



## roguetarsier

Hi All,


I know this receiver can decode dts-HD Master Audio. My question is: Does the BD player I use also have to be able to decode dts-HD MA in order for me to get the full audio effect?


Thanks.


Tina


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/11623222
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I know this receiver can decode dts-HD Master Audio. My question is: Does the BD player I use also have to be able to decode dts-HD MA in order for me to get the full audio effect?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Tina



In order for the receiver to decode DTS-HD Master or Dolby TrueHD or any of the other new formats, your HD-DVD or BluRay player must be able to output audio as a bitstream. At this point, it is my understanding, that no HD-DVD or BR player on the market does that. They are coming soon. So your BR player must be able to decode the signal and then output it as LPCM over HDMI or as analog outs.


----------



## roguetarsier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11623274
> 
> 
> In order for the receiver to decode DTS-HD Master or Dolby TrueHD or any of the other new formats, your HD-DVD or BluRay player must be able to output audio as a bitstream. At this point, it is my understanding, that no HD-DVD or BR player on the market does that. They are coming soon. So your BR player must be able to decode the signal and then output it as LPCM over HDMI or as analog outs.



SpankyInChicago,


Thanks for your reply. I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer then.


Cheers!


Tina


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/11623300
> 
> 
> SpankyInChicago,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer then.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Tina


*Why?* The current HD & BR players will decode the Dolby True HD and eventually DTS HD in the player and send the PCM signal to the AVR via HDMI 1.3.


Read this for the info on this. It is not necessary to wait in order to get these audio formats to the AVR. Its towards the end of the article....

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853


----------



## roguetarsier

Hi bwclark,


I couldn't access that link but upon further research, I found this article:

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/r...8ci-first-look ,


which states that "both Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD Master Audio support is provided natively through the receiver (no more PCM conversion required from the HD-DVD player." This seems to support what you're saying.


Tina


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/11624132
> 
> 
> Hi bwclark,
> 
> 
> I couldn't access that link but upon further research, I found this article:
> 
> http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/r...8ci-first-look ,
> 
> 
> which states that "both Dolby TrueHD and dts-HD Master Audio support is provided natively through the receiver (no more PCM conversion required from the HD-DVD player." This seems to support what you're saying.
> 
> 
> Tina



The receiver can decode the signals, but the players aren't currently able to supply them.


Also, bwclark's article is a great read.


Here is some info on the new audio codecs and the interaction between the players and the receivers:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9353634


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11616985
> 
> 
> OK. You have made your point. You have stated that you don't like the new Denon lineup and you won't be putting your money on one. Then why are you here posting on the Denon threads if your not interested? Do you work for the competition? I have to question your motivation.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of people that are enjoying these new AVR's and I'm one of them. Are there some issues? yes. Minor ones that will be corrected with a firmware update. If I knew that they could not be fixed and I'm stuck with it, yes, I probable pack it back into the box and ship it back. But I know that a simple update will correct it. I don't have a problem with that. I understand software and the issues that can happen with it.



If you are expecting a firmware update from Denon, I'd just pack up your AVR and send it back. If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on "not gonna happen". Denon has a long history of not releasing firmware updates in the US. I'm still waiting on that update for my Denon DVD-3930CI







.


* I'm guessing there is too much legal liability for them in the US.

* I'm also guessing they wont really fix the firmware in future US builds either, because then early adopters will want firmware updates of course







.


Just my opinion of course... still, this is the #1 pick for my new AVR. Just too gun shy at the moment to pull the trigger.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11624565
> 
> 
> If you are expecting a firmware update from Denon, I'd just pack up your AVR and send it back. If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on "not gonna happen". Denon has a long history of not releasing firmware updates in the US. I'm still waiting on that update for my Denon DVD-3930CI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> * I'm guessing there is too much legal liability for them in the US.
> 
> * I'm also guessing they wont really fix the firmware in future US builds either, because then early adopters will want firmware updates of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Just my opinion of course... still, this is the #1 pick for my new AVR. Just too gun shy at the moment to pull the trigger.



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=205


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/11624565
> 
> 
> If you are expecting a firmware update from Denon, I'd just pack up your AVR and send it back. If I was a betting man, I'd put my money on "not gonna happen". Denon has a long history of not releasing firmware updates in the US. I'm still waiting on that update for my Denon DVD-3930CI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> * I'm guessing there is too much legal liability for them in the US.
> 
> * I'm also guessing they wont really fix the firmware in future US builds either, because then early adopters will want firmware updates of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Just my opinion of course... still, this is the #1 pick for my new AVR. Just too gun shy at the moment to pull the trigger.




I guess one of my personality faults. I try to be optimistic.


----------



## Challkhmc

Does anyone use the touch screen remote (or whatever it's called)? I use only the other remote for switching and othre adjustments. I know I could read the manual but I'm hoping someone can advise as to whether its worth taking the time to learn how to use it. If its been discussed here before, sorry, can you give me the link?


----------



## roguetarsier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11624266
> 
> 
> The receiver can decode the signals, but the players aren't currently able to supply them.
> 
> 
> Also, bwclark's article is a great read.
> 
> 
> Here is some info on the new audio codecs and the interaction between the players and the receivers:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9353634



Thanks.


Tina


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/11625587
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the touch screen remote (or whatever it's called)? I use only the other remote for switching and othre adjustments. I know I could read the manual but I'm hoping someone can advise as to whether its worth taking the time to learn how to use it. If its been discussed here before, sorry, can you give me the link?




Its about the only remote I use. I have the TV, & Cable STB programmed into the Denon main remote. Works fine, IMO.


----------



## Challkhmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11625643
> 
> 
> Its about the only remote I use. I have the TV, & Cable STB programmed into the Denon main remote. Works fine, IMO.



So if I learn how to use it will I be able to access the cable features like TV Guide and use the DVR for recording? And then can I make the TV adjustments like scren size and color modifications for example all on this remote? My wife hates the 3 remotes I use now, but I don't mind.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/11625931
> 
> 
> So if I learn how to use it will I be able to access the cable features like TV Guide and use the DVR for recording? And then can I make the TV adjustments like scren size and color modifications for example all on this remote? My wife hates the 3 remotes I use now, but I don't mind.



I have mine setup to allow the basic functions: change channels, + or - and number input; view Guide and info for a channel; last channel. I do not have it setup to do recording or playback. That is infrequent enough that I can pickup the dedicated remote and do that, although it may be able to do it as it has those icons available.


As for the TV, it will on/off, picture menu....about all I use.


In all, you can control the most used, basic function of the various sources, but for more than that just pick up the dedicated unit and use it briefly.


----------



## JackB

I've noticed that my D* HR20 receiver has an Ethernet connection labled "for future use". The 3808 has an Ethernet port. Is it possible that the HR20 could output an HD broadcast in an Ethernet streaming format that the 3808 could convert to HD and send it out through the HDMI port to the TV/Projector? Nice feature if it could.


Jack


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB* /forum/post/11626381
> 
> 
> I've noticed that my D* HR20 receiver has an Ethernet connection labled "for future use". The 3808 has an Ethernet port. Is it possible that the HR20 could output an HD broadcast in an Ethernet streaming format that the 3808 could convert to HD and send it out through the HDMI port to the TV/Projector? Nice feature if it could.
> 
> 
> Jack



The Ethernet port on the HR20 is for Video on demand, I'm in the VOD beta & can download movies, specials & shows right now.


----------



## JackB

Nice info but doesn't answer my question.


Jack


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11627155
> 
> 
> The Ethernet port on the HR20 is for Video on demand, I'm in the VOD beta & can download movies, specials & shows right now.



I have a lot of beta testing experience with other companies and have the HR20. Do you know how I might be accepted into the D* beta of VOD? Thanks.


fafner


----------



## jmct12345

Just got the e-mail. A pair of Aperion 633T's and a 634VAC center is on its way!!! Within about 2 minutes of getting the e-mail I placed an order for a Denon 3808 from J&R (great price). It should all be here by the middle of next week. Next week is going to be a good week. Yahoo!!!


Thanks to everyone on this forum. This forum has helped me a ton on what to order. I cannot wait.


----------



## johnsma

OK - so I have a Panasonic Blu-Ray Player, a 3808 and a JVC DLA-RS1. Where, and how, should I do my upconversion/ scaling/ de-interlacing? Thanks


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/11627684
> 
> 
> Next week is going to be a good week. Yahoo!!!



My GF wasn't too happy with me for the first week and a half. But it was great exploring the new toy.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsma* /forum/post/11627928
> 
> 
> OK - so I have a Panasonic Blu-Ray Player, a 3808 and a JVC DLA-RS1. Where, and how, should I do my upconversion/ scaling/ de-interlacing? Thanks



I have the Panasonic also. Be interested in what people have to say on this too.


----------



## intelonetwo

I've noticed that a few guys here are using Tversity for you media with the Denon 3808ci.


I also have a 3808ci, but have no clue how to actually use the server to access music from my Denon.


I'm all setup with internet radio, with no hitches or problems. But what are the right settings for this Tversity thing? And how do I access them on the Denon 3808ci.


Can anyone provide me with actually settings, and instruction on how to get this working?


I also have Window Media Player 11 installed on my wirelessly connected laptop, which is my main computer. The Denon is connected via ethernet cable to the wireless router, and the laptop (main computer) is connected wirelessly to the wireless router.


Any help would be great. Thanks.


thomas


----------



## valmont74

Have there been any fw upgrades so far?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11629617
> 
> 
> Have there been any fw upgrades so far?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=185


----------



## jcloudm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackB* /forum/post/11627382
> 
> 
> Nice info but doesn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> Jack



I thought it did, but let me be clear. No.


The sole purpose of the ethernet port on the HR20 is to enable it to communicate with the Internet.


Why would you want to do video over ethernet anyways? What's wrong with HDMI?


----------



## cstamo

Would this Receiver be able handle my 4 ohm Polk Audio LSi Series speakers. I have 2 Lsi 15's, center channel, and 2 Lsi7 as rears. I know the 3808 is only rated to handle 6 ohms


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11627449
> 
> 
> I have a lot of beta testing experience with other companies and have the HR20. Do you know how I might be accepted into the D* beta of VOD? Thanks.
> 
> 
> fafner



Check out the D* section of DBSTalk.com to get in on software testing.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11628841
> 
> 
> I've noticed that a few guys here are using Tversity for you media with the Denon 3808ci.
> 
> 
> I also have a 3808ci, but have no clue how to actually use the server to access music from my Denon.
> 
> 
> I'm all setup with internet radio, with no hitches or problems. But what are the right settings for this Tversity thing? And how do I access them on the Denon 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide me with actually settings, and instruction on how to get this working?
> 
> 
> I also have Window Media Player 11 installed on my wirelessly connected laptop, which is my main computer. The Denon is connected via ethernet cable to the wireless router, and the laptop (main computer) is connected wirelessly to the wireless router.
> 
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks.
> 
> 
> thomas



When it is working, it will just show up in the Denon as one of the items on the Play list.


If you are using the Windows firewall you would need to either A) turn it off or B) open up the proper port. The port you need to open is listed in the TVersity setup screens. 41952 is the default. You also need to make sure the TVersity service is actually running (START | RUN | services.msc | OK) and then look is the list for TVersity and make sure the two settings say "Started" and "Automatic". There is also a start / stop option in the TVersity configuration utility, but I prefer looking at the Services Snap In.


Here is screenshot:

http://www.imagephile.com/tversity.png 


For WMP, you need to make sure you have sharing enabled in WMP. Here is a screenshot:

http://www.imagephile.com/wmp.png 


When everything is working the Denon will just "discover" the servers and they will show up in your list in the form of COMPUTERNAME:SHARINGNAME.


While it doesn't exactly match the OSD you see on your TV, it should give you a good idea by looking at this screenshot of the Denon's web server screens:

http://www.imagephile.com/denon.png 


All this assumes that your machines can all see each other on the network.


Hope this helps.


----------



## JSDearborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11623523
> 
> *Why?* The current HD & BR players will decode the Dolby True HD and eventually DTS HD in the player and send the PCM signal to the AVR via HDMI 1.3.
> 
> 
> Read this for the info on this. It is not necessary to wait in order to get these audio formats to the AVR. Its towards the end of the article....
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



I switched my PS3 from PCM to bitstream and it seems to decode fine. Am I not listening to DTS HD or Dolby True HD? I know the DVD has to be formatted that way. The reciever says just Dolby Digital or DTS. Is it supposed to say DTS HD or Dolby True HD?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSDearborn* /forum/post/11633604
> 
> 
> I switched my PS3 from PCM to bitstream and it seems to decode fine. Am I not listening to DTS HD or Dolby True HD? I know the DVD has to be formatted that way. *The reciever says just Dolby Digital or DTS.* Is it supposed to say DTS HD or Dolby True HD?



It will not send Dolby True HD.......read this thread on the PS3:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=7389 


click Link in upper right hand corner for the link to the thread.


If you wish to listen to Dolby TrueHD then use PCM to send it to your AVR.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSDearborn* /forum/post/11633604
> 
> 
> I switched my PS3 from PCM to bitstream and it seems to decode fine. Am I not listening to DTS HD or Dolby True HD? I know the DVD has to be formatted that way. The reciever says just Dolby Digital or DTS. Is it supposed to say DTS HD or Dolby True HD?



It is being downmixed.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11634284
> 
> 
> It is being downmixed.



While HD DVD players typically downmix, the PS3 just extracts a core DTS stream from DTS HD and uses a pre-encoded Dolby Digital track that must be paired with every TrueHD track on Blu-ray.


While on-the-fly re-encoding is pretty nifty from a pure technology standpoint I honestly think this a better approach from a sonic quality perspective. Encoding during authoring allows more control and computational power to be dedicated to the problem than a real-time encode.


----------



## intelonetwo

Ok, so I have the WMP 11 settings correct. But I do not see the Denon listed in the area where it shows devices to share with.


Firewall is disabled, and I have went into my router and lactivated port 41952. Not sure what else I could be doing?


Maybe it's the setup.


I have a Dlink Wireless Routere 624. My main computer is hooked to the network wirelessly, while the Denon is connected via ethernet to the wireless router.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11635081
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have the WMP 11 settings correct. But I do not see the Denon listed in the area where it shows devices to share with.
> 
> 
> Firewall is disabled, and I have went into my router and lactivated port 41952. Not sure what else I could be doing?
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the setup.
> 
> 
> I have a Dlink Wireless Routere 624. My main computer is hooked to the network wirelessly, while the Denon is connected via ethernet to the wireless router.



Have you tried wiring the computer to the router rather than using a wireless connection? Sometimes these commercial grade routers are riddled with bugs and they don't properly pass packets between the wired and wireless clients, in particular UD, UPnP and broadcast traffic.


----------



## hemmer1

I have had no success getting any reasonable amount of bass from my subwoofer. I have read the thread, played with the crossover and speaker settings, and played with the sub itself - I can't get more than a muted bass from the 3808!


My last hope is that I have it hooked up incorrectly. I looked it up in the instructions and everything matches the recommendations.


However, it is hooked up under the 'pre out' section of the unit. Again, this matches the instructions, but is a question point for me - is this correct?


It is a powered sub, so it should still process a pre out signal, but it doesn't! the sub works fine - it rumbles away when hooked up to my old Sony 555ES.


Any suggestions? Or do I have a defective unit?


Any help is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## intelonetwo

I'll try a hard wired connection when I get enough ethernet cable.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemmer1* /forum/post/11635185
> 
> 
> I have had no success getting any reasonable amount of bass from my subwoofer. I have read the thread, played with the crossover and speaker settings, and played with the sub itself - I can't get more than a muted bass from the 3808!
> 
> 
> My last hope is that I have it hooked up incorrectly. I looked it up in the instructions and everything matches the recommendations.
> 
> 
> However, it is hooked up under the 'pre out' section of the unit. Again, this matches the instructions, but is a question point for me - is this correct?
> 
> 
> It is a powered sub, so it should still process a pre out signal, but it doesn't! the sub works fine - it rumbles away when hooked up to my old Sony 555ES.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? Or do I have a defective unit?
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated - thanks!



Pre-out SW I think is the right hookup, that's how I have mine, RCA cable to the sub's LFE input. I have a Def Tech ProSub 800 and I get plenty of bass, I have the sub's volume knob at about 1/3.


My sub has a light on the back that turns on when it detects a signal and it turns off after it's idle for a while. Does yours have something like this?


I have the speakers crossed at 100Hz, LFE at 120Hz, sub mode LFE+Main. Also, there are separate settings for the Direct mode, in case you're using that.


Do you get any bass on Dolby Digital 5.1 tracks?


What about the receiver's test tones? Can you hear the sub when you select its test tone?


Short of a defective unit, I'd check the cable connection, make sure the cable is in the right place and it has a good connection. Maybe try a different cable.


----------



## TheMoose

hemmer1, I had a similar problem, try this.

In the GUI go to Manual setup, Speaker setup, Channel level, Mode, Start.

That will give you white noise on each speaker so do not have the volume cranked up!!

Go to the Sub level, I set mine to 0db & I have lots of bass!


Let us know if that works.


----------



## hemmer1

Moose, I owe you one!


Works well (although it is odd that we need to weak the settings so much to get reasonable bass form the unit!) - now its time to play with the crossovers again to get the right mix between my fronts and sub.


Thanks again, Moose!!


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemmer1* /forum/post/11635419
> 
> 
> Moose, I owe you one!
> 
> 
> Works well (although it is odd that we need to weak the settings so much to get reasonable bass form the unit!) - now its time to play with the crossovers again to get the right mix between my fronts and sub.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Moose!!



Glad I could help!


----------



## Brians650

hemmer, new to the hdmi world, but could this be b/c of the -10db for sub over hdmi 1.3 i've seen somthing about?


----------



## troiano

I will admit that I havent read through all the posts here, so I am sorry if this is a redundent question.


Love this amp, but notice about an hour or so into watching a movie, the reciever switches from dvd to cd. The first time it happen I thought maybe I hit the remote, but have notice it happens everytime I use it. Has anyone else experianced this? and is there some way to fix it?


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11635081
> 
> 
> Ok, so I have the WMP 11 settings correct. But I do not see the Denon listed in the area where it shows devices to share with.
> 
> 
> Firewall is disabled, and I have went into my router and lactivated port 41952. Not sure what else I could be doing?
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the setup.
> 
> 
> I have a Dlink Wireless Routere 624. My main computer is hooked to the network wirelessly, while the Denon is connected via ethernet to the wireless router.




Can you play Internet Radio via the Denon? If so, and if the PC connects to the internet ok then not the router. Check PC settings carefully.


----------



## hemmer1

Brians650 - I'm also new to 1.3. I'll need to read up on that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gwishon

I know someone asked this question, but I don't think I ever saw a response: Can a PC be connected to the 3808 so as to route the video to an HDTV? Or should I just connect the PC directly to the HDTV via VGA?


----------



## moester76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11618580
> 
> 
> I don't really know about the first 3 questions. But I can help with number 4. I do have a iPod dock setup, but have been accessing my iTunes library via the net connection. Anyway, I set my restorer function to HQ and the SQ was noticeable better. Granted, it's not SACD or DVD-Audio, but it sounds pretty damn good. I started reburning my favorite albums at a 256 bit rate to help it just a little bit more along with other tweaks I'm learning from this thread. Oh, because of the network connection to my pc, I'm thinking about removing my iPod dock.



Is the SQ better when you play MP3s directly from your PC thru a network connection...compared with the IPOD dock?

because I can get that setup with my MAC i'm sure...just dont know if its worth the hassle?


----------



## moester76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/11618583
> 
> 
> Answer to 1 & 3 (and maybe 4):
> 
> 
> Your (optimal) audio settings will depend upon not only what speakers you have, but also your room accoustic. Therefore there are no generic settings, and you'll need to run speaker calibration either by using the built-in Audessey system (auto setup) or doing it manually with a calibration disc (such as Avia) and a SPL meter.
> 
> 
> Answer to 2:
> 
> 
> Your receiver can only process one video source at a time, so I'm not sure what you mean by "too much upconverting". If all your sources are already outputting 1080p (and you set the receiver to output 1080p too), the receiver will simply do a pass-through of the video signals.



yeah..but i heard about some problems with the audyssey system calibration that comes with the denon receiver..some posters here had bad experiences with sound quality..etc..


----------



## Wilt

Hi all


Is anyone connecting their 3808 to another HDMI switcher without any problems. When i get mine i'll have Sat TV, PS3 and Xbox360 connected to the 3808 via HDMI. The one HDMI output will be connected into a Gefen 2 in 2 out splitter. The 2 HMDI outs on the Gefen goes direct to TV and projector.


Thanks


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11639554
> 
> 
> yeah..but i heard about some problems with the audyssey system calibration that comes with the denon receiver..some posters here had bad experiences with sound quality..etc..



What I have found out when I was setting up my 4308ci is that Audyssey system provide a pretty good set of baseline settings for me. Once the auto cal was completed I further fine-tuned the setup manually (distances, channel levels, room equalization curves, etc) with a SPL meter. I understand that my receiver probably has a slightly more sophisticated Audessey system, but I would not write off your Auto setup simply because someone reported that it didn't work out for him....You really should try it and find out. Good luck!


----------



## st_nick

My first pass at the auto setup had some really extreme values for some of the frequencies (that I knew to be off based on the EQ curves I had used on the 3805), but I ran it again and did more positions and it got much much better. So try multiple locations if doing only one or two seems off, it may help.


If you're having bass problems on Stereo/Direct sources, note that there are separate settings for that in the audio setup menu and they don't get set by default.


----------



## shawndover

I ran Audyssey tonight, and it told me that, after sampling eight positions, that the distances for all of my speakers were 0.1 feet. How is that possible? What could I be doing wrong to cause these odd results?


----------



## Stuart Goldsmith

I'm new to this forum and am preparing to buy either the 2808 or 3808. I am not technically savvy when it comes AV stuff - this would be my first AV receiver and the first new receiver in 15 years. Hardly knowing what all the features mean, can someone explain why I should spend an extra $300 or so for the 3808?

Are the additional features over the 2808 significant -and worth it?


Thanks for any help you can offer.


Stuart


----------



## sjordan32

I've got a question, maybe someone can help. I just got my 3808 today and am happy with it so far. I have everything hooked up through HDMI (Directv, BLU Ray,). How can I watch direct-tv and listen to audio from the blu-ray or any other audio source while doing this? Is this possible? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11642334
> 
> 
> I ran Audyssey tonight, and it told me that, after sampling eight positions, that the distances for all of my speakers were 0.1 feet. How is that possible? What could I be doing wrong to cause these odd results?



A few general pointers....Hope those will help.


1. If you have one use a tripod to mount the microphone.


2. Make sure to elevate the microphone to ear-level at listening (sampling)positions.


3. Make sure the paths between the speakers and the microphone are clear, and try to minimize amount of ambient "noise" (talking, phone rings, etc.) where the measurements are taking place.


4. All of the sampling positions should be within the boundary of the sound field as defined by the speaker placement.


5. Sampling positions shouldn't be too spread out...it should cluster around the intented listening position


Good luck.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11622604
> 
> 
> 1) Is the second remote IR or RF? I ask because I plan to use Zone 2 to power speakers on my patio and since IR wouldn't be usable in that area, a second RF remote would be ideal.
> 
> *The second remote is IR....just tried it.*
> 
> 
> 2) Assuming the second remote is not RF, can you change the volume of Zone 2 through the web interface?
> 
> *Yes, you can....just tried it.*



bwclark - Thanks for taking the time to test.







Being able to get to zone 2 via the web interface is a nice plus.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11642334
> 
> 
> I ran Audyssey tonight, and it told me that, after sampling eight positions, that the distances for all of my speakers were 0.1 feet. How is that possible? What could I be doing wrong to cause these odd results?



i never use audyssey at all. i use manual setup all the way. i am very happy with the sound quality and the richness of a pcm soundtrack.


Thanks


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stuart Goldsmith* /forum/post/11642901
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am preparing to buy either the 2808 or 3808. I am not technically savvy when it comes AV stuff - this would be my first AV receiver and the first new receiver in 15 years. Hardly knowing what all the features mean, can someone explain why I should spend an extra $300 or so for the 3808?
> 
> Are the additional features over the 2808 significant -and worth it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help you can offer.
> 
> 
> Stuart



hello welcome,


There is actually no much difference, 3808 have network audio but 2808 only have 2 hdmi ports.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xylon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Against 3808CI
> 
> 
> For $400 more, the Denon AVR-3808CI offers:
> 
> • 130 watts x 7 channels
> 
> • 1080p-compatible HDMI switching for 4 high-res components
> 
> • networking capability for easy access to MP3's on your PC, plus Internet Radio
> 
> • three-room/three-source capacity with video output for the 2nd room
> 
> • front and rear USB ports
> 
> • Denon Link



check this thread :
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=880623 


Try to dl the manual to get more info abt the receiver.


Thanks


----------



## mel22b

The big one for me, as mentioned, is the 3808 has 4 HDMI inputs and the 2808 only has 2. If HDMI is indeed the future then only two inputs could be a bit frustrating.


----------



## xodus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/11614393
> 
> 
> I've had the 3808ci set up for 3 weeks. No problems at all. I haven't hooked it to a network yet, so I can't answer that. Zero issues with video scaling. I have a 100" screen with 720p projector. I have a DVD player (480p via component), Xbox360 (720p via component), and Comcast Motorola hunk-of-junk (set to 720p output, HDMI to Denon). I have a hdmi-to-DVI cable that runs to wall. DVI to projector inwall.
> 
> 
> Denon 3808ci is set to output 720p. The Xbox looks great. No video noise, no dithers. DVDS look better than they did before (Denon DV-1600 player). The HD cable looks just dandy. Very clear. The SD picture is BETTER, particular the picture on the DIGITAL channels (the 200 and up stations, adn 100-184 stations in my area) that are not currently being transmitting a HD signal because the source is not high def. Or that are fakign it (Universal HD and the golf tourny from last weekend for example).
> 
> 
> Is it lightyears better? No, but it is better. I don't know why a lot of folks were expecting miracles, particularly from cable. Garbage in, garbage out. Even if you steam it!
> 
> 
> The Audyssey worked very well, better than SNAP from old SN P-965. It had the wrong distance for the sub, but that's a LFE and it's a different animal than your normal speakers, and there are mic calibration issues as well. Thus I have an SMS-1. The other speakers were distanced exactly how I measured them, except it did set some large. I do have Paradigm Studio/100's, but I still run them small.
> 
> 
> I compared using DVE and RS SPL meter, and the audyssey balance was spot-on. Advantage- Audyssey as it also ROOMEQ'ed! That combined with the fact that I acoustically treated my room has made for an even better soundstage than the SN P-965, even with lesser wattage (wattage is overrated anyway, so long as it's clean and not a REALLY low number).
> 
> 
> I have had ZERO issues with the GUI. I have had ZERO issues with 3:2 pulldown or detecting audio flags for DD or DDEx. Same with DTS, Prologix II. I do not use the goofy DSPs (does anyone???), so that I can't tell you.
> 
> 
> ZERO lip sync issues (I turned that delay OFF in the 3808ci) on DVD or cable.
> 
> 
> ZERO game delay on Xbox360.
> 
> 
> In closing- I have ZERO problems with the 3808ci. Ok, that's not true. I hate the remote. It's a bright shiny thing that looks twinky-cool. But impractical. Honesty, though, does anyone here use anything other than a good universal remote? I have a Home Theater master. NO issues programming it. No Macro problems.
> 
> 
> In close- I love the Denon 3808ci No buyer remorse. Got a good price from an authorized online dealer. Weighed the Onkyo, thought Radio Shack, 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> That in-depth enough for you guys?



I have 2 Motorola HD-DVR units for cable. One is a DCT-3416 and the other is a DCH-3416. Neither one would work reliably through HDMI when connected through the 3808. I would get sound but no picture most of the time. Once in a while I would get a picture with the sound, but if I changed the channel or interrupted the video stream in any way then I would lose picture, but the sound would remain.


What cable box do you have and what firmware are you running?


My setup is:


Panny 58PH10UK

DVDO VP-20

Denon 3808ci

Oppo 980HD

DCH3416

DCT3416


Oppo connected via HDMI to VP20, then HDMI to Denon and HDMI-DVI to Panny. The HDMI-DVI cable is a 35' Monoprice 22AWG cable. Output to Panny is 1366x768 and I have the i/p Scaler disabled in the Denon.


Both STBs are connected via Component to VP-20.


As a side note...With the i/p Scaler turned off in the Denon, the OSD is also disabled. Very frustrating!


----------



## DuallyDave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xodus* /forum/post/11646533
> 
> 
> I have 2 Motorola HD-DVR units for cable. One is a DCT-3416 and the other is a DCH-3416. Neither one would work reliably through HDMI when connected through the 3808. I would get sound but no picture most of the time. Once in a while I would get a picture with the sound, but if I changed the channel or interrupted the video stream in any way then I would lose picture, but the sound would remain.



Do you by any chance have more than 1 cable used per input, say both component and hdmi cables connected to an input? If this is the case, even though the config is specifying which to use, that may confuse the AVR. This could also be the case on the cable box(es). Also, have you checked the cable box setup (power on and menu button at the same time)?


----------



## roguetarsier

Hi All,


Just got a 3808CI. For some reason, I can't get the GUI to show up on the screen. I have an XBR3 connected to the receiver with an HMDI cable. Any ideas?


Thanks in advance.


Tina


----------



## roguetarsier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/11647022
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Just got a 3808CI. For some reason, I can't get the GUI to show up on the screen. I have an XBR3 connected to the receiver with an HMDI cable. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Tina



I just figured it out. Sorry!


----------



## xodus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11646865
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance have more than 1 cable used per input, say both component and hdmi cables connected to an input? If this is the case, even though the config is specifying which to use, that may confuse the AVR. This could also be the case on the cable box(es). Also, have you checked the cable box setup (power on and menu button at the same time)?



I only have a single 6' HDMI-HDMI cable from the VP-20 to the Denon.


----------



## Spooky

Is there a way to manually edit/tweak the Audessy Room EQ Curves? I know you can manually set up your own EQ's for each speaker from sratch, but I cannot figure out a way to just tweak or edit the Audessy Room EQ curves it comes up with.


My center channel is SO close but could just use a bit of EQ tweaking from where Audessy EQ'd it.


----------



## optoguy

Hi all,


I just got the 3808 and i am having trouble getting Dolby Prologic 2x to overlay over Dolby Digital. The surround back speakers do work as the previews work in 7.1 channels, but as soon as the movie starts the input reads Dolby Digital 5.1 and output as DOlby digital 5.1. I did set the parameter to 7.1 PLIIx cinema under parameter --> audio.


Any advice or suggestions.


Thank you in advance. This thread has been a great help so far!


ALso, do i need to set the DVD Player (Panasonic S77) to bitstream or PCM?

Sorry, new to 7.1 surround sound!


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xodus* /forum/post/11647360
> 
> 
> I only have a single 6' HDMI-HDMI cable from the VP-20 to the Denon.



Why don't you run the Denon to the VP-20? Doesn't that, in theory, have a better scaler?


Pete Putnam tested a lot of scalers a few months ago. http://www.hdtvexpert.com 


He's quite knowledgeable, and very objective. Check his site.


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spooky* /forum/post/11647698
> 
> 
> Is there a way to manually edit/tweak the Audessy Room EQ Curves? I know you can manually set up your own EQ's for each speaker from sratch, but I cannot figure out a way to just tweak or edit the Audessy Room EQ curves it comes up with.
> 
> 
> My center channel is SO close but could just use a bit of EQ tweaking from where Audessy EQ'd it.



Someone may correct me if I'm wrong...but I think there's no "Audessey" Room EQ curves. The Room EQ set can be generated either by running auto setup using Audessey system of manually using other equipments. So say you initially do a auto setup and save the settings, you'll have a set of " baseline" Room EQ curves for each set of speakers which you may further refine based on your personal taste (use the manual setup option).


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spooky* /forum/post/11647698
> 
> 
> Is there a way to manually edit/tweak the Audessy Room EQ Curves? I know you can manually set up your own EQ's for each speaker from sratch, but I cannot figure out a way to just tweak or edit the Audessy Room EQ curves it comes up with.
> 
> 
> My center channel is SO close but could just use a bit of EQ tweaking from where Audessy EQ'd it.



i guess you can use center width & center image under parameter settings. since i did not do audessy, i think there options are not avaliable for me.


Thanks


----------



## moester76

under HDMI setup...


1: what should I set the I/P scaler to?

2: what should I set resolution to if I have a 1080p panel and running HDMI from HD-DVR to the AVR then from AVR to Panel

3: how about progressive mode..what is this for?

4: color space...?

5: and RGB range...


any helpull info appreciated since the manual does a really poor job of describing what all of this is?


thanx


----------



## Ken Ross

Has anyone compared the sound quality of the 3808 to the Pioneer VSX-94?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11651624
> 
> 
> under HDMI setup...
> 
> 
> 1: what should I set the I/P scaler to?
> 
> 2: what should I set resolution to if I have a 1080p panel and running HDMI from HD-DVR to the AVR then from AVR to Panel
> 
> 3: how about progressive mode..what is this for?
> 
> 4: color space...?
> 
> 5: and RGB range...
> 
> 
> any helpull info appreciated since the manual does a really poor job of describing what all of this is?
> 
> 
> thanx



It really depends on your components, which one has the better scaler, etc. Keep in mind that you can turn off video conversion on a per source basis, it's somewhere in the menus.


Here's how I have mine set with a 1080p TV because this is what I need (you may need something else if your TV has a better scaler than the Denon):


1. A-H & H-H

2. 1080p

3. Auto (not sure what it really does)

4. RGB

5. Enhanced (looks better for my analog sources, Normal makes analog sources look washed out in my case)


And I agree the manual is very poor at explaining anything. I'm not sure what these companies are thinking. I guess the CI means you're supposed to pay someone to set it up for you. But even if you pay someone, they may not have a clue, even though they are "certified" - I've seen some whack jobs over the years, using RCA when component was available, etc. - clearly the installer had no clue what he was doing or didn't really care.


----------



## Raider Red

How much heat would you say is coming off the Denon 3808? Would you say it's possible to hold your hand above the Deonon unit for 30 minutes? The Onkyo 905 & 875 sound like they are HOTHOTHOT. The new Onkyo's heat design sounds like a setup for a catastrophic failure. Any input on this issue??


----------



## mickster

I have what may be a stupid question. Setup is DVD-3930 connected to the 3808 via HDMI.


Why could it be that when I try to us DVE to set up my speaker levels, it plays my surround tones through the front speakers and I get nothing from the LFE tones? However, when I turn off the HDMI and use an optical cable for the audio, everything plays as it should (as do the test tones from the 3808). To further complicate things, I can put in a movie, and everything plays great. It did this same thing with my old version of DVE so I went out and bought the newer one thinking miraculously that would solve the problem - no dice.










Anyone have any ideas?


Mick


----------



## st_nick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raider Red* /forum/post/11652460
> 
> 
> How much heat would you say is coming off the Denon 3808? Would you say it's possible to hold your hand above the Deonon unit for 30 minutes? The Onkyo 905 & 875 sound like they are HOTHOTHOT. The new Onkyo's heat design sounds like a setup for a catastrophic failure. Any input on this issue??



I have a open-air rack, with the 3808 on its own shelf. This seems to be more than enough cooling. I could keep my hand on top of it indefinitely as far as I have been able to tell. It is definitely warmer in some spots than others, but I've had HOT receivers before and this isn't one.


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11642334
> 
> 
> I ran Audyssey tonight, and it told me that, after sampling eight positions, that the distances for all of my speakers were 0.1 feet. How is that possible? What could I be doing wrong to cause these odd results?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/11643533
> 
> 
> A few general pointers....Hope those will help.
> 
> 
> 1. If you have one use a tripod to mount the microphone.
> 
> 
> 2. Make sure to elevate the microphone to ear-level at listening (sampling)positions.
> 
> 
> 3. Make sure the paths between the speakers and the microphone are clear, and try to minimize amount of ambient "noise" (talking, phone rings, etc.) where the measurements are taking place.
> 
> 
> 4. All of the sampling positions should be within the boundary of the sound field as defined by the speaker placement.
> 
> 
> 5. Sampling positions shouldn't be too spread out...it should cluster around the intented listening position
> 
> 
> Good luck.



FYI, I did all of the things listed above and also got speaker distances of 0.1 feet for all of my speakers - I tried several times and always got this result. I eventually gave up and set the speaker distances and levels manually.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raider Red* /forum/post/11652460
> 
> 
> How much heat would you say is coming off the Denon 3808? Would you say it's possible to hold your hand above the Deonon unit for 30 minutes? The Onkyo 905 & 875 sound like they are HOTHOTHOT. The new Onkyo's heat design sounds like a setup for a catastrophic failure. Any input on this issue??



I had an Onkyo 605, that thing was burning hot! The Denon is just warm compared to the Onkyo. Heat is definitely not one of the issues with the Denon. And it's also not tall (compared to Pioneer or Onkyo for example) which allows for even more air flow if the space between 2 shelves is fairly tight. Mine has about 4" above it, but it's otherwise open all around on the sides.


----------



## intelonetwo

I finally got my music to work. Buuuuuuuuuuuuut, there is a problem.


Now the music won't stream reliably. I will stream for like 30 seconds, or a 60 seconds, then die out.


It does come back on intermittently, and if I select a different track, but not before.


One thing I've noticed is that music thru my network sounds better than if I burn that same music to a CD, or as an MP3. Weird, I suppose this is what the guys at Stereophile have been talking about for more than a year now.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/11653179
> 
> 
> FYI, I did all of the things listed above and also got speaker distances of 0.1 feet for all of my speakers - I tried several times and always got this result. I eventually gave up and set the speaker distances and levels manually.



Audyssey is crap. yours ears are the best.


Thanks


----------



## stulaloyd

I've had the 3808 for about 3 weeks now and have definitely gotten to a point where I like it. A few minor bugs aside, I might even say I love it. One question:


I have a seperate headphone amp (Pioneer SE-DIR2000c) that accepts digital audio signals (toslink and coax). I haven't been able to figure out a way to get the sound to go from a digital out on the 3808 to the amp while all of my sources are hooked up solely via hdmi. If I double up the audio and add digital audio connects from all of my sources, no problem. So my question is whether or not I can pass audio out via hdmi. The headphones are wireless and I need them at night when wifey is trying to sleep so not using the headphone amp is not a solution. Don't mind using extra wires, but would love to minimize.


----------



## glowaken

I can not connect to the net (disp. Network Problem). Cable is OK, router (Linksys WRT54G - Firewall OFF) is OK, DHCP is ON... Could it be isue of ethernet port or any settings? Please HELP !!!


----------



## bent98

I have a sony 55inch 1080i wega LCD TV with an oppo 980HD dvd player and denon 3808ci. Do I leave the oppo DVD on 480p and let the denon scale it or do I set the oppo on 1080i? Im confused what video settings on denon should I use?


Also as a side question, not sure if anyone can help me but I have a nintendo Wii hooked with component cables and set the wii for 480p and 16:9 mode yet It still displays 4:3 on tv. Any setting i may be missing on denon?


Any help appriciated.


----------



## Fleinbach

"Audyssey is crap. yours ears are the best."



What about us people who can't hear very well? I purchased the Denon 3808ci specificaly for the Audyssey. I can somewhat tell if things sound good but I don't hear well enough or understand what tones work best to make up the entire sound field so for me something to take me out of the equation should work better.


If you go into Distance, Unit, Feet you will find a value of either .01 or 1ft Is this the measurement everyone is saying is set wrong for there sub woofer? But if you scroll down you will see the distance for every speaker in the room. My sub is set to 14.95'


What then is this first choice of only .o1 or 1ft? Does anyone know?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/11656264
> 
> 
> I have a sony 55inch 1080i wega LCD TV with an oppo 980HD dvd player and denon 3808ci. Do I leave the oppo DVD on 480p and let the denon scale it or do I set the oppo on 1080i? Im confused what video settings on denon should I use?



- Try both and see what looks better to you.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/11656264
> 
> 
> Also as a side question, not sure if anyone can help me but I have a nintendo Wii hooked with component cables and set the wii for 480p and 16:9 mode yet It still displays 4:3 on tv. Any setting i may be missing on denon?



- What game are you using to test? The problem is that not every game sends out the anamorphic flag to the display in order to force it into "Widescreen" mode. So the receiver still sees it as standard 4:3 content.


----------



## intelonetwo

Hey bent98,

I like you, and I'm sure many others hear would like to know which settings are correct for the Denon. Unfortunatley trying a setting to see which one is best doesn't always work.


I like you need to know which settings are correct as a foundation, then try to experiment with other settings to fine tune, and tweak the Denon.


The Denon is so complicated that it almost needs a different thread for each of it stellar features. Such as a Network Setup Thread, a Video or Scaler Setup Thread, and Audyssey Thread, and a General Thread which this thread fits nicely.


----------



## Aetali




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *optoguy* /forum/post/11647939
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I just got the 3808 and i am having trouble getting Dolby Prologic 2x to overlay over Dolby Digital. The surround back speakers do work as the previews work in 7.1 channels, but as soon as the movie starts the input reads Dolby Digital 5.1 and output as DOlby digital 5.1. I did set the parameter to 7.1 PLIIx cinema under parameter --> audio.
> 
> 
> Any advice or suggestions.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance. This thread has been a great help so far!
> 
> 
> ALso, do i need to set the DVD Player (Panasonic S77) to bitstream or PCM?
> 
> Sorry, new to 7.1 surround sound!



I have seen this same issue when setting up my 3808, if I set it to 7.1 I get sound from all seven channels, but if I go to Dolby Digital it only produces sound from 5 channels. Any ideas on how to improve this?

Optoguy, did you figure out a solution?


Thanks!


----------



## Larrs528

Do any of you know how fast the 3808 processes low res video signals to upscale them to 1080p? Specifically 480i and 480p?


My main concern is that I would like to upscale my Wii and potentially some older video game consoles but don't want to create any lag problems.


Has anyone been running a Wii or any older video game systems through their 3808 or know some specs on signal speed?


Thanks!


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/11640718
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> Is anyone connecting their 3808 to another HDMI switcher without any problems. When i get mine i'll have Sat TV, PS3 and Xbox360 connected to the 3808 via HDMI. The one HDMI output will be connected into a Gefen 2 in 2 out splitter. The 2 HMDI outs on the Gefen goes direct to TV and projector.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, I have a Terk HDMI switch connected to one of my HDMI inputs and it works fine.


fafner


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stulaloyd* /forum/post/11655451
> 
> 
> I've had the 3808 for about 3 weeks now and have definitely gotten to a point where I like it. A few minor bugs aside, I might even say I love it. One question:
> 
> 
> I have a seperate headphone amp (Pioneer SE-DIR2000c) that accepts digital audio signals (toslink and coax). I haven't been able to figure out a way to get the sound to go from a digital out on the 3808 to the amp while all of my sources are hooked up solely via hdmi. If I double up the audio and add digital audio connects from all of my sources, no problem. So my question is whether or not I can pass audio out via hdmi. The headphones are wireless and I need them at night when wifey is trying to sleep so not using the headphone amp is not a solution. Don't mind using extra wires, but would love to minimize.



I remember reading somewhere (in the manual or maybe here) that sound passed in via HDMI is not output via the digital or analog outputs.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fleinbach* /forum/post/11656383
> 
> 
> 
> What then is this first choice of only .o1 or 1ft? Does anyone know?



This is the increment level you wish to apply to your speaker distance settings. If set on .01 then each adjustment you make to the speaker distance will be in .01' increments. If set on 1.0 then each adjustment you make to the speaker distance will be in 1 foot increments.


----------



## optoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aetali* /forum/post/11657427
> 
> 
> I have seen this same issue when setting up my 3808, if I set it to 7.1 I get sound from all seven channels, but if I go to Dolby Digital it only produces sound from 5 channels. Any ideas on how to improve this?
> 
> Optoguy, did you figure out a solution?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah, i did finally figure it out. I needed to set up the surround back to output Dolby Prologic IIx. Under parameter -> Audio -> surround parameters -> SB CH OUT -> PLXII Cinema


this is under p. 40-41 of the manual i believe (i don't have the manual infront of me, just using the online one).


It shows up as Dolby D + PLIIx i think on the display then when playing a disc. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fleinbach

Thanks for the answer, Spankyinchacago.


I have another question but first for my setup. I have the Dennon 3808ci connected to my Toshiba AX2A DVD player and my main speakers, Front left, Right and Center are Alantic Technoogy 350's I have 2 Alantic subwoofers. and 5 inwall surround speakers.


I am set to recieve 7.1 Stereo and I can get within 3 feet of the rear surrounds and here dialog. I always thought you only heard dialog from the surrond speakers occasionaly but I hear it anytime someone is talking. Is this normal?


----------



## mudfootLgt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fleinbach* /forum/post/11659623
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer, Spankyinchacago.
> 
> 
> I have another question but first for my setup. I have the Dennon 3808ci connected to my Toshiba AX2A DVD player and my main speakers, Front left, Right and Center are Alantic Technoogy 350's I have 2 Alantic subwoofers. and 5 inwall surround speakers.
> 
> 
> I am set to recieve 7.1 Stereo and I can get within 3 feet of the rear surrounds and here dialog. I always thought you only heard dialog from the surrond speakers occasionaly but I hear it anytime someone is talking. Is this normal?



Sounds like you mean 7CH Stereo... There isn't a 7.1 stereo... When in 7CH stereo you will hear dialog in all of the speakers at all times


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spooky* /forum/post/11647698
> 
> 
> Is there a way to manually edit/tweak the Audessy Room EQ Curves? I know you can manually set up your own EQ's for each speaker from sratch, but I cannot figure out a way to just tweak or edit the Audessy Room EQ curves it comes up with.
> 
> 
> My center channel is SO close but could just use a bit of EQ tweaking from where Audessy EQ'd it.



I think what you want to do is use manual setup - audio setup - manual eq (pgs 30-31) to copy the audyssey curve. Then in same section select the speaker (center in this case) and then select manual eq to adjust frequencies you want to tweak. The memory for manual equalization now has a tweaked audyssey curve.


To activate the tweaked audyessey curve (the manual eq) you then need to select it under setup with parameter - audio - room eq and select "manual". Note, you can restore the audyssey curve if you do not like the tweaks (see pages 41 - 43)


----------



## candor

I have tried the Audyssey a few times. The first time it said the sub was 31' away. The next time I move the coffee table out of the and got a more accurate measurement. Specualte that reflections off the walls and ceiling influenced measurement when the table blocked direct path.


----------



## 4i2fly

I read a few post from other who are having an issue with the auto set up. I just got my unit yesterday and while the auto set up was a breeze on the 2807 every time I ran the auto set up on the 3808 I got some random problem with speakers. Either the sub was not there or the surround AL Phase or Center Phase...totally random. I am baffled that with the same exact set up on the 2807 I tried it the first time and ran all 6 locations without a hick up? And, one time that I did not get an error or caution I checked the speaker set up and noticed the speaker measurements are 0.1 or 1.2 ft or some ridiculous number.


I am digging up the mic from 2807 tonight to check and see if it makes any difference. But the sound experience that I had with 2807 is definitely missing and I am sure it is because of the set up. Any input will be appreciated.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11667137
> 
> 
> I am digging up the mic from 2807 tonight to check and see if it makes any difference. But the sound experience that I had with 2807 is definitely missing and I am sure it is because of the set up. Any input will be appreciated.



Do NOT use a different mic. The mic that comes with the 3808 is specially calibrated for the software in the 3808, the software knows its curve. A different mic will most likely give you random results. If you think the mic you got is the problem, then try and get a replacement, but don't substitute a mic from a different model.


In the end, you will probably be fine with manual settings based on your previous 2807 setup (distances, crossover, etc.)


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hemmer1* /forum/post/11635419
> 
> 
> Moose, I owe you one!
> 
> 
> Works well (although it is odd that we need to weak the settings so much to get reasonable bass form the unit!) - now its time to play with the crossovers again to get the right mix between my fronts and sub.
> 
> 
> Thanks again, Moose!!



hemmer1: thanks for posting your problem here, I had the exact same issue


Moose: thanks for fixing hemmer1's problem and you can count me as another save as well.


AVS Forums: Just a general "what the heck did we do before the internet" comment. This has taught me once again that there is no such thing as a stupid question except for the one you don't ask. Now I realize there are some lazy questions here from people who don't bother to see if their issue has already been addressed, and I am tempted to shove those into the "stupid question" category.


Although Moose's suggested fix seems blindingly obvious in retrospect, when you consider that I'm trying to set up a complicated Denon 3808ci at the same time as a new Sony 52" XBR4 along with a PS3 for Blu-ray, and hooking everything up to an Atlantic Technologies system 450 THX that I bought used, well my friends, thats a whole lot of variables to try to sort out. Seems like I get two steps forward, and the next day when I turn everything on, I'm one step back. In this case, like hemmer1 I was getting bass, but it seemed more from the fronts than the sub. With a 15" driver and 325 watt amp I knew something was amiss, but reading this one post saved me from buying new cables, connectors, and spending untold hours of toying with the settings on the sub itself.


Who knew 9db of attenuation could mean so much - God bless the logarithmic scale.


So a huge thank-you, and Moose, if you're ever near Seattle you've got an invitation to have my subwoofer remove the plaque from your teeth.










Bill


----------



## palmer1969

Does anyone think that the bass sounds muddy coming from the Denon?


I'm upgrading from a Yamaha 2092 and the bass when listening to music had a tight punch to it. Now while listening with the Denon it seems to me it's more muddy and lacking that hard hitting thump I had. It sounds just fine for movies but for rock music and double bass I don't get that thud anymore










This is the first Denon I've owned so just curious if this is just how the Denon's sound?


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmer1969* /forum/post/11668348
> 
> 
> Does anyone think that the bass sounds muddy coming from the Denon?
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading from a Yamaha 2092 and the bass when listening to music had a tight punch to it. Now while listening with the Denon it seems to me it's more muddy and lacking that hard hitting thump I had. It sounds just fine for movies but for rock music and double bass I don't get that thud anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first Denon I've owned so just curious if this is just how the Denon's sound?



I know what you're talking about - coming from a Yammy 657. After messing with the individual equalizers, tone defeat and bass and treble sliders however, I've got to say I don't miss the Yamaha at all. Plenty of optimization - just need to be able to find it...


----------



## rares

I am new to this forum, but I have been reading it for a while. I am trying to decide on a receiver, and the 3808ci is at the top of my list. One thing that I can already say though is that the manual is rather shabby.

I have a few questions to which I cannot figure out the answers from the manual, so I hope one of the new owners can answer.

1. Can you listen to music from a NAS without turning on the monitor (in other words is there enough info on the main panel or the remote to select a folder or playlist and play its contents?

2. I want to use a 5.1 setting for my main room, and feed two sets of stereo speakers in two other rooms. It seems from the manual that this would be possible, but it is not very clear. If it is, can different sources feed these three distinct sets of speakers?

3. Are HDMI inputs lower than 1080p upconverted to 1080p?


As a comment, it seems strange to me that this networked receiver will play music from a NAS, but not pictures or video. Very few people have only one kind of media on a NAS (or computer). If I have to keep a media bridge for photos and videos, the music playing feature is very much useless.


Thanks for any help and advice you can provide.


----------



## fafner

1. Don't know.

2. Don't know.

3. Yes.


fafner


----------



## rares

Thanks fafner. One down, two to go. I am pretty sure that the answer to 2) is yes as well. I remember reading somewhere about "3 zones, separate inputs", but I just can't find that in the manual itself, so I am trying to confirm with someone who actually owns a 3808 and can try it.


----------



## VideoBoy58

Question number one is a yes.


If the data is longer then the displays, it will scroll. It is much easier to navigate via the GUI though.


----------



## VideoBoy58

Also, I do believe that the answer to number two is yes also. I haven't proved it yet, but from what I have read, it's true. Still trying to figure out how I'll run the wires cleanly to the two locations I have in mind.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larrs528* /forum/post/11657595
> 
> 
> Has anyone been running a Wii or any older video game systems through their 3808 or know some specs on signal speed?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No lag at all on the WII upscaled to 1080p.


----------



## ryaneverett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rares* /forum/post/11674003
> 
> 
> As a comment, it seems strange to me that this networked receiver will play music from a NAS, but not pictures or video. Very few people have only one kind of media on a NAS (or computer). If I have to keep a media bridge for photos and videos, the music playing feature is very much useless.



It probably has to do with licensing codecs to play the videos. I agree that the streaming music feature is pretty much useless at this point, but it may be one of those things where Denon is slowly integrating technology into their products to differentiate them and watch market reactions and gauge user interest. Or maybe one of thier competitors did streaming audio first and now it's expected on the higher end models. IMHO, any feature that increases the possibility of a fully integrated home is a good thing.


----------



## Phil Tomaskovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneverett* /forum/post/11676422
> 
> 
> It probably has to do with licensing codecs to play the videos. I agree that the streaming music feature is pretty much useless at this point, but it may be one of those things where Denon is slowly integrating technology into their products to differentiate them and watch market reactions and gauge user interest. Or maybe one of thier competitors did streaming audio first and now it's expected on the higher end models. IMHO, any feature that increases the possibility of a fully integrated home is a good thing.



doesn't the 4308 support these?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11668154
> 
> 
> So a huge thank-you, and Moose, if you're ever near Seattle you've got an invitation to have my subwoofer remove the plaque from your teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill



Glad to help & Thanks!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/11677251
> 
> 
> doesn't the 4308 support these?



The 4308 will accept jpg files for photos but no video. The 3808 does NOT accept jpg's.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rares* /forum/post/11674003
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum, but I have been reading it for a while. I am trying to decide on a receiver, and the 3808ci is at the top of my list. One thing that I can already say though is that the manual is rather shabby.
> 
> I have a few questions to which I cannot figure out the answers from the manual, so I hope one of the new owners can answer.
> 
> 1. Can you listen to music from a NAS without turning on the monitor (in other words is there enough info on the main panel or the remote to select a folder or playlist and play its contents?
> 
> 2. I want to use a 5.1 setting for my main room, and feed two sets of stereo speakers in two other rooms. It seems from the manual that this would be possible, but it is not very clear. If it is, can different sources feed these three distinct sets of speakers?
> 
> 3. Are HDMI inputs lower than 1080p upconverted to 1080p?
> 
> 
> As a comment, it seems strange to me that this networked receiver will play music from a NAS, but not pictures or video. Very few people have only one kind of media on a NAS (or computer). If I have to keep a media bridge for photos and videos, the music playing feature is very much useless.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help and advice you can provide.



1. Yes, it is possible. I have done this. It certainly isn't as nice as using the monitor, but it is doable. I am strongly considering purchasing a small LCD as a secondary monitor for doing things like this.


2. You can power 5.1 in the main zone and stereo in zone 2 --OR-- zone 3. Or you can power 5.1 in the main zone and mono in both zone 2 --AND-- zone 3. But you can't power both zones 2 and 3 stereo. Page 68 of the manual actually has a pretty good diagram (surprising!) of the options available for powering zone 2 & 3. Of course in addition to the powering options, you also have the pre-out options. No matter the setup, each zone can be provided a different source.


3. Can't answer. I've got all 1080i sources and display.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneverett* /forum/post/11676422
> 
> 
> It probably has to do with licensing codecs to play the videos. I agree that the streaming music feature is pretty much useless at this point, but it may be one of those things where Denon is slowly integrating technology into their products to differentiate them and watch market reactions and gauge user interest. Or maybe one of thier competitors did streaming audio first and now it's expected on the higher end models. IMHO, any feature that increases the possibility of a fully integrated home is a good thing.



Why do you say that the streaming music feature is "useless?"


Works very well for me, with the exception of the much talked about "gray screen of death."


----------



## valmont74

I'd like to know how I can encode a 5.1 PCM or DD track as 7.1. My previous Onkyo could enable EX encoding so it balanced the rears over the 2 center rear speakers. Now when I play a BD or HD-DVD in PCM the center rears are quiet.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11680302
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how I can encode a 5.1 PCM or DD track as 7.1. My previous Onkyo could enable EX encoding so it balanced the rears over the 2 center rear speakers. Now when I play a BD or HD-DVD in PCM the center rears are quiet.



Menu... Parameters>Audio>Surr. Parameters>SB CH OUT> *ON*


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11667244
> 
> 
> Do NOT use a different mic. The mic that comes with the 3808 is specially calibrated for the software in the 3808, the software knows its curve. A different mic will most likely give you random results. If you think the mic you got is the problem, then try and get a replacement, but don't substitute a mic from a different model.
> 
> 
> In the end, you will probably be fine with manual settings based on your previous 2807 setup (distances, crossover, etc.)



I guess setting up the distance and crossover is pretty simple but setting up levels and eq on each speaker is enormously difficult and I am relying on the Audyssey to set them up so I don't have to worry about it.


I am also skeptic that the mic would be faulty...it is such a simple device it either works or doesn't. I think I have a lemon.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11680945
> 
> 
> Menu... Parameters>Audio>Surr. Parameters>SB CH OUT> *ON*



Thanks!







There are A LOT of settings on this one. I remember the old days when there were only an ON and OFF button


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11681678
> 
> 
> I guess setting up the distance and crossover is pretty simple but setting up levels and eq on each speaker is enormously difficult and I am relying on the Audyssey to set them up so I don't have to worry about it.



I don't like what Audyssey did for the EQ curve and I keep ROOM EQ to OFF anyway. Try it and see what it sounds like. In the end it's the sound *you* enjoy, not what someone else or Audyssey tells you to enjoy. So I take all these "correct" and auto setup recommendations with a grain of salt.


----------



## intelonetwo




> Quote:
> SpankyInChicago
> 
> Why do you say that the streaming music feature is "useless?"



I tend to agree that the streaming music feature is "useless." I can' stream music for more than a minutes or so at a time, the signal dies out. I have to select another song if I want to restart the streaming, then it only goes for a minute then dies out. Not totally sure it's the Denon, but the network is un and running flawlessly.


I'd love to hear from someone whose had this problem and resolved it.


I had a bear of time with my ZoneAlarm Secrutiy Software blocking the receiver from even being seen on the network.


----------



## intelonetwo

For some people, like myself the Audyssey worked wonders. The entire spectrum of sound is better with the Audyssey in the mix. I used to have something weird going on with my subwoofer. I couldn't really hear all the slam I knew they were putting out. Now with the Audyssey in place at my listening area the bass is incredibly improved. I'm an Audyssey believer. I can't wait to get the MultiEq XT Pro setup and installed.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11681797
> 
> 
> For some people, like myself the Audyssey worked wonders. The entire spectrum of sound is better with the Audyssey in the mix. I used to have something weird going on with my subwoofer. I couldn't really hear all the slam I knew they were putting out. Now with the Audyssey in place at my listening area the bass is incredibly improved. I'm an Audyssey believer. I can't wait to get the MultiEq XT Pro setup and installed.



I went from SonyES to AVR-2807 and after Audyssey as you say the sound experience was a wow! Now with a new and improved AVR-3808CI and not being able to use Audyssey properly I am back to the same sub-par sound experience.


----------



## SirDracula

To me the network streaming is useless in the sense that the lossy mp3's and wma's sound very very poor. I guess good equipment exposes the flaws in these formats. It's painful to listen to mp3's on the Denon compared to hi rez music, or mp3's on the crappy equipment like computer and mp3 players.


Otherwise the networking works fine for me, except that I randomly get a "Not Authorized" message on the Denon, which I think is a Denon bug not a network issue.


Correction: I meant to say WMA's not wav's (duh!)


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11681914
> 
> 
> To me the network streaming is useless in the sense that the lossy mp3's and wav's sound very very poor. I guess good equipment exposes the flaws in these formats. It's painful to listen to mp3's on the Denon compared to hi rez music, or mp3's on the crappy equipment like computer and mp3 players.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the networking works fine for me, except that I randomly get a "Not Authorized" message on the Denon, which I think is a Denon bug not a network issue.



Just curious what bit rate are you using for the mp3s? On my 4308ci I've listend to classical pieces in both mp3 (192 bit rate and above) and FLAC (lossless) formats, and majority of the time I cannot hear the difference.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galin* /forum/post/11682020
> 
> 
> Just curious what bit rate are you using for the mp3s? On my 4308ci I've listend to classical pieces in both mp3 (192 bit rate and above) and FLAC (lossless) formats, and majority of the time I cannot hear the difference.



Usually 192/VBR. I don't have any FLAC's to try but I'm sure they sound fine. I guess I could take a CD and rip it to FLAC just to try it. But i was not impressed with the mp3's and wma's, I tried the RESTORER modes sometimes it sounds better, sometimes worse, depending on the track.


I guess I love my DVD-A/DTS/SACD music too much, even plain old CD's pale compared to a good DTS/DVD-A/SACD mix.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11681751
> 
> 
> I can' stream music for more than a minutes or so at a time, the signal dies out.
> 
> 
> I had a bear of time with my ZoneAlarm Secrutiy Software blocking the receiver from even being seen on the network.



Your streaming should be working better than that, so I would say you still have a setup problem somewhere(wireless?...if so, what are you using as a bridge to the router?) . I also have ZoneAlarm and set "Firewall" "Trusted Zone Security" to medium and that allowed WMP11 to work properly.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11682176
> 
> 
> Your streaming should be working better than that, so I would say you still have a setup problem somewhere(wireless?...if so, what are you using as a bridge to the router?) . I also have ZoneAlarm and set "Firewall" "Trusted Zone Security" to medium and that allowed WMP11 to work properly.



I agree. I told intelonetwo to wire his computer to the router and disable the firewall until he gets everything running OK for a few good hours, then start making changes back 1 by 1 to find the problem. But he seems to be reluctant to try it. This is clearly a networking issue and Denon cannot be blamed for this one (there are plenty others we can put the blame on Denon though).


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11681751
> 
> 
> I tend to agree that the streaming music feature is "useless." I can' stream music for more than a minutes or so at a time, the signal dies out. I have to select another song if I want to restart the streaming, then it only goes for a minute then dies out. Not totally sure it's the Denon, but the network is un and running flawlessly.
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone whose had this problem and resolved it.
> 
> 
> I had a bear of time with my ZoneAlarm Secrutiy Software blocking the receiver from even being seen on the network.



I have been streaming my iTunes library from my pc via WonkyMedia to a wireless LAN connection plugged into my 3808. For the most part, it works great. I can play it with very little problems. I have seen the gray screen of death a few times ( it's been a while ) and I think the flow of the menus can be improved. I think it hangs cuz I was pushing the buttons on my remote too much.


I would look at your PC side before you blame the 3808. What server software are you using? Are you doing anything on the PC that might slow things down? What kind of router are you using and can it handle this?


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11682097
> 
> 
> Usually 192/VBR. I don't have any FLAC's to try but I'm sure they sound fine. I guess I could take a CD and rip it to FLAC just to try it. But i was not impressed with the mp3's and wav's, I tried the RESTORER modes sometimes it sounds better, sometimes worse, depending on the track.
> 
> 
> I guess I love my DVD-A/DTS/SACD music too much, even plain old CD's pale compared to a good DTS/DVD-A/SACD mix.



I have been burning mine as AAC at 256 and with the adjustments I have made to the 3808, I'm pretty pleased with the quality of sound with what I'm working with. I love my DVD-A's too, but that's a total different league. I just wish there was a bigger selection.


----------



## intelonetwo

Thanks for the feedback. As I stated in a previous post, I'll connect the hard line to the DLink 624 wireless router when I get a chance. But I would expect the DLink router to work wirelessly. I now believe it is probably a setting that I haven't accounted for, which is the reason the network audio portion is still not completely operational.


Make no mistake, dollar for dollar, the Denon 3808ci is the best game is town.


I uninstalled Zone Alarm, and installed Avast, which works fine. I run windows firewall now, and have no problems with networking other than the stops is music playback over the network.


I will conduct more testing.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11681914
> 
> 
> To me the network streaming is useless in the sense that the lossy mp3's and wav's sound very very poor. I guess good equipment exposes the flaws in these formats. It's painful to listen to mp3's on the Denon compared to hi rez music, or mp3's on the crappy equipment like computer and mp3 players.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the networking works fine for me, except that I randomly get a "Not Authorized" message on the Denon, which I think is a Denon bug not a network issue.



I agree that the MP3s don't sound so great, but it is still acceptable. Of course, I have lots of 320Kbps MP3s. However, most of my stuff is in WAV. I can't discern a difference between WAV and CD which makes sense since WAV is lossless LPCM.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11682097
> 
> 
> Usually 192/VBR. I don't have any FLAC's to try but I'm sure they sound fine. I guess I could take a CD and rip it to FLAC just to try it. But i was not impressed with the mp3's and wav's, I tried the RESTORER modes sometimes it sounds better, sometimes worse, depending on the track.
> 
> 
> I guess I love my DVD-A/DTS/SACD music too much, even plain old CD's pale compared to a good DTS/DVD-A/SACD mix.



That is odd that you don't like WAV. It is lossless. Assuming you didn't WAV an MP3. I am guessins if you went CD -> WAV and didn't like it then you aren't going to like CD -> FLAC.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11683522
> 
> 
> That is odd that you don't like WAV. It is lossless. Assuming you didn't WAV an MP3. I am guessins if you went CD -> WAV and didn't like it then you aren't going to like CD -> FLAC.



Correction: I see where the confusion comes from. I meant to say WMA's not wav's. Sorry, I'm just tired.


Well, I used mp3 because of the (portable) mp3 player, I didn't have a need to stream high quality music until now. In hindsight I should have ripped all the CDs to FLAC and then from that to mp3, this way always having the lossless format available to convert to other lossy formats. But again, back in the days storage was not that cheap either and FLAC files are not small.


But I would definitely do FLAC over WAV for 2 reasons: FLAC files are a lot smaller than WAV and they can be tagged (very important!). Both are lossless so quality is exactly the same.


----------



## intelonetwo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11682176
> 
> 
> Your streaming should be working better than that, so I would say you still have a setup problem somewhere(wireless?...if so, what are you using as a bridge to the router?) . I also have ZoneAlarm and set "Firewall" "Trusted Zone Security" to medium and that allowed WMP11 to work properly.



Your right, it should. I am still having network problems. To answer some of your questions: My laptop is computer that houses all the media. It is connected to my Dlink 624 Wireless router via wireless connection. The 3808ci is connected to the wireless router via a ethernet cable. The laptop is year old HP running Windows Xp Media Center Edition, SP2. It is powered by a 1.0 Ghz AMD Turion 64, ML-37 Processor, with 1 GB of Ram, and 256MB of dedicated video memory.


After fiddling with ZoneAlarm for the better part of two days last week, I decided to abandon it. So I uninstalled Zone Alarm, and installed Avast!. It works fine with both WMP11, Tyversity Media Server. With the exception of the loss of signal on every song.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11682242
> 
> 
> I agree. I told intelonetwo to wire his computer to the router and disable the firewall until he gets everything running OK for a few good hours, then start making changes back 1 by 1 to find the problem. But he seems to be reluctant to try it. This is clearly a networking issue and Denon cannot be blamed for this one (there are plenty others we can put the blame on Denon though).



And thanks for the advice.







As I stated in a previous post, I'll connect the hard line to the DLink 624 wireless router when I get a chance. But I would expect the DLink router to work wirelessly. I now believe it is probably a setting that I haven't accounted for, which is the reason the network audio portion is still not completely operational.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11682461
> 
> 
> I have been streaming my iTunes library from my pc via WonkyMedia to a wireless LAN connection plugged into my 3808. For the most part, it works great. I can play it with very little problems. I have seen the gray screen of death a few times ( it's been a while ) and I think the flow of the menus can be improved. I think it hangs cuz I was pushing the buttons on my remote too much.
> 
> 
> I would look at your PC side before you blame the 3808. What server software are you using? Are you doing anything on the PC that might slow things down? What kind of router are you using and can it handle this?



At this point, I understand the 3808 is not the problem, with the network being the likely culprit. I too get that gray screen of death as well. With no apparent way to resolve it without power cycling the receiver.


I will do some more testing.


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11680055
> 
> 
> Why do you say that the streaming music feature is "useless?"
> 
> 
> Works very well for me, with the exception of the much talked about "gray screen of death."



The streaming music works well for me and I send it out to the outdoor speakers by the pool so quality is not a huge concern.


I am able to create a playlist in wm 11 but the 3808 will not let me select random play as an option in the GUI. Every time I choose ON, it just kicks me back to the random selection but leaves the option OFF.


Any one else have any luck with this?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> And thanks for the advice. As I stated in a previous post, I'll connect the hard line to the DLink 624 wireless router when I get a chance. But I would expect the DLink router to work wirelessly. I now believe it is probably a setting that I haven't accounted for, which is the reason the network audio portion is still not completely operational.



It should be very easy to test wired mode in particular that you have a laptop. Any short piece of ethernet cable would do the trick if you move the laptop next to the router (for testing purposes of course).


In general these consumer grade wireless routers are plain crap, full of bugs. D-Link and Netgear top the list. Personally I run a Linksys WRT54GS (older model) and a Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 (in wireless bridge mode) which would be crap too with their stock firmware, but I run 3rd party firmware (Thibor or Tomato are very good choices) and they both are rock stable and I have no networking problems with them.


----------



## intelonetwo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11683671
> 
> 
> It should be very easy to test wired mode in particular that you have a laptop. Any short piece of ethernet cable would do the trick if you move the laptop next to the router (for testing purposes of course).
> 
> 
> In general these consumer grade wireless routers are plain crap, full of bugs. D-Link and Netgear top the list. Personally I run a Linksys WRT54GS (older model) and a Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 (in wireless bridge mode) which would be crap too with their stock firmware, but I run 3rd party firmware (Thibor or Tomato are very good choices) and they both are rock stable and I have no networking problems with them.



I will try it out this evening. How do I get the tbibor, or tomato software for my router? Does it cost money?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11683957
> 
> 
> I will try it out this evening. How do I get the tbibor, or tomato software for my router? Does it cost money?



They are free, but they do NOT work on your router, you need specific models from Linksys, Buffalo and a few others. See their web pages:

http://www.thibor.co.uk/ 

http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato


----------



## erikk

My advice, if you've never heard of 3rd party firmware for routers before, don't even start going down that path. They can be great but you can also run into some funky stuff and if you don't know what you're doing I don't recommend even trying it. It's not something for people that don't have at least a halfway decent grasp of networking.


----------



## impalass88

I am considering the AVR-3808CI, has anyone had any issues using this receiver with a HDMI to DVI cable on a DVI equipped monitor. I have read that there are some other receivers that have had issues with this.


I also was wondering if anyone ever had any problems with warranty with Denon if not purchased from a "AUTHORIZED DENON DEALER". All the "Authorized" dealers are way to expensive. I have found it for alot cheaper, but they are not "Authorized Denon Dealers". I would hope that a warranty isn't necessary but it's nice just in case.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11684080
> 
> 
> My advice, if you've never heard of 3rd party firmware for routers before, don't even start going down that path. They can be great but you can also run into some funky stuff and if you don't know what you're doing I don't recommend even trying it. It's not something for people that don't have at least a halfway decent grasp of networking.



On the other hand if you like to learn new stuff and like playing geek, there's no better way to do it


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impalass88* /forum/post/11684088
> 
> 
> I also was wondering if anyone ever had any problems with warranty with Denon if not purchased from a "AUTHORIZED DENON DEALER". All the "Authorized" dealers are way to expensive. I have found it for alot cheaper, but they are not "Authorized Denon Dealers". I would hope that a warranty isn't necessary but it's nice just in case.



Call ABT.com (don't look at the prices on their site, those are MSRP) and tell them what you found it for, I bet you they can come close to it and they are authorized. You can also try 6th Ave also. Just try all the authorized dealers from this page, call them up and tell them what you want to pay, you may just get your price, or very close.

http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp 


To me it's worth paying $50 extra and getting from an authorized dealer. Electronics these days are complicated and full of bugs. The Denon is nice you can get firmware upgrades over the net, but what if the firmware flash goes wrong and it bricks your unit, what do you do then if you don't have warranty?


----------



## impalass88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11684136
> 
> 
> Call ABT.com (don't look at the prices on their site, those are MSRP) and tell them what you found it for, I bet you they can come close to it and they are authorized. You can also try 6th Ave also. Just try all the authorized dealers from this page, call them up and tell them what you want to pay, you may just get your price, or very close.
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp
> 
> 
> To me it's worth paying $50 extra and getting from an authorized dealer. Electronics these days are complicated and full of bugs. The Denon is nice you can get firmware upgrades over the net, but what if the firmware flash goes wrong and it bricks your unit, what do you do then if you don't have warranty?



Thanks for the advice. I checked all those dealers today (not on the phone, just on their website) and they all show this receiver for MSRP. I wasn't aware that they would deal at all. I checked their price match policy and it said they only match authorized dealers, so I figured I was out of luck. I will however take your advice and call them, maybe I will get lucky. Thanks!


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impalass88* /forum/post/11684300
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I checked all those dealers today (not on the phone, just on their website) and they all show this receiver for MSRP. I wasn't aware that they would deal at all. I checked their price match policy and it said they only match authorized dealers, so I figured I was out of luck. I will however take your advice and call them, maybe I will get lucky. Thanks!



It's not about being lucky, it's common practice that they cannot advertise lower than MSRP, but they do discount it on the phone. Be polite, firm and charming on the phone and you will do very well. Remember, you never have anything to lose by asking nicely.


----------



## impalass88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impalass88* /forum/post/11684088
> 
> 
> I am considering the AVR-3808CI, has anyone had any issues using this receiver with a HDMI to DVI cable on a DVI equipped monitor. I have read that there are some other receivers that have had issues with this.



Anyone know if this is an issue?


Thanks again for your advice SirDracula. It is much appreciated.


----------



## rizzxx7

just chat with abt online and they will give you a good price, save the transcript on your email and you can bargain with other authorized dealers like 1call, jr, etc.


----------



## impalass88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11684375
> 
> 
> just chat with abt online and they will give you a good price, save the transcript on your email and you can bargain with other authorized dealers like 1call, jr, etc.



Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/11652926
> 
> 
> I have what may be a stupid question. Setup is DVD-3930 connected to the 3808 via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Why could it be that when I try to us DVE to set up my speaker levels, it plays my surround tones through the front speakers and I get nothing from the LFE tones? However, when I turn off the HDMI and use an optical cable for the audio, everything plays as it should (as do the test tones from the 3808). To further complicate things, I can put in a movie, and everything plays great. It did this same thing with my old version of DVE so I went out and bought the newer one thinking miraculously that would solve the problem - no dice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Mick



Can anyone make sense of this?


----------



## pclausen

Here are a couple of shots playing material through my Samsung 1400:


X3: The last Stand:











5th Element:


----------



## impalass88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11684457
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots playing material through my Samsung 1400:
> 
> 
> X3: The last Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th Element:




VERY COOL! I was wondering why the receiver says "Laptop"?


----------



## Rayjr

how are you outputing the audio signal from your laptop?


RayJr


----------



## pclausen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/11684637
> 
> 
> how are you outputing the audio signal from your laptop?
> 
> 
> RayJr



"Laptop" is simply a label I assigned to the 4th HDMI input. My Samsung 1400 is currently connected to this input (my laptop does have HDMI out and a built in HD-DVD drive, which is why I labled the input the way I did. The 1400 is going down to my HT soon enough.)


----------



## impalass88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11684674
> 
> 
> "Laptop" is simply a label I assigned to the 4th HDMI input. My Samsung 1400 is currently connected to this input (my laptop does have HDMI out and a built in HD-DVD drive, which is why I labled the input the way I did. The 1400 is going down to my HT soon enough.)



Understandable. I was just worried that you couldn't relabel the inputs the way you wanted (I thought the receiver was maybe detecting something strange).


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11684457
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots playing material through my Samsung 1400:
> 
> 
> X3: The last Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th Element:



I wish I could get my Dolby TrueHD on my 3808 to light up.


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phil Tomaskovic* /forum/post/11677251
> 
> 
> doesn't the 4308 support these?



I think it does, but a media bridge that does all formats will cost a lot less than the difference between 3808 and 4308, which is significant.


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11680021
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, it is possible. I have done this. It certainly isn't as nice as using the monitor, but it is doable. I am strongly considering purchasing a small LCD as a secondary monitor for doing things like this.
> 
> 
> 2. You can power 5.1 in the main zone and stereo in zone 2 --OR-- zone 3. Or you can power 5.1 in the main zone and mono in both zone 2 --AND-- zone 3. But you can't power both zones 2 and 3 stereo. Page 68 of the manual actually has a pretty good diagram (surprising!) of the options available for powering zone 2 & 3. Of course in addition to the powering options, you also have the pre-out options. No matter the setup, each zone can be provided a different source.
> 
> 
> 3. Can't answer. I've got all 1080i sources and display.



Thanks SpankyInChicago. Maybe I am too much of a novice, but those diagrams are not that clear to me. Specifically, I don't understand why the Main Zone in 5.1 mode seems to have 7+1 speakers (because the surround left and right have both A and B). When I look at that back panel, I see 9 pairs of speaker posts. What I would like to do is use 5+1 for main (FL, FR, C, Sub, SL-A and SR-A) 2 for another room (SL-B and SR-B in stereo) and the remaining 2 for the third room (SBL and SBR also in stereo). If that's not possible, what's the use of the A and B?


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11680021
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, it is possible. I have done this. It certainly isn't as nice as using the monitor, but it is doable. I am strongly considering purchasing a small LCD as a secondary monitor for doing things like this.



True, but comes in handy when you just want to play a few hours of a playlist in another room as background music, and you don't want to run the TV for all that time.


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11680055
> 
> 
> Why do you say that the streaming music feature is "useless?"
> 
> 
> Works very well for me, with the exception of the much talked about "gray screen of death."



To my way of thinking it is useless, because as long as I have other media files to play, I will need a media bridge, which of course will play music too, so I will have duplicate functionality. If the receiver would have a fully implemented bridge, I could truly eliminate one device.


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11681914
> 
> 
> To me the network streaming is useless in the sense that the lossy mp3's and wma's sound very very poor. I guess good equipment exposes the flaws in these formats. It's painful to listen to mp3's on the Denon compared to hi rez music, or mp3's on the crappy equipment like computer and mp3 players.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the networking works fine for me, except that I randomly get a "Not Authorized" message on the Denon, which I think is a Denon bug not a network issue.
> 
> 
> Correction: I meant to say WMA's not wav's (duh!)



I use FLAC, and that's acceptable as background music. If I REALLY want to listen to music, I have a separate audio setup, with really high end gear.


----------



## Chum

I went into a B&M to play with the 3808ci recently and noticed that the volume seemed a little odd in that I had to turn it up quite a bit (-20db on the dial) before it started to hit normal (not-reference) volumes. Is this normal? I'm asking because I have low sensitivity speakers (8ohm, 87db sensitivity) and worry about the 3808 being able to power them sufficiently.


----------



## kawzx7

About the GUI bugs and firmware........I called Denon, they told me that the GUI loss using net radio is a known bug......will release a firmware download in two weeks or so.....will take 74 minutes to download! WOW! Will handle other issues I am sure. He also told me the so called firmware download right now the receiver does is bogus.....their firmware updates have not gone live yet. I am glad they at least ackonowledge the problem and will hopefully come through with support!!


----------



## kawzx7

Yes, the volume is odd, Chum....I thought the same thing....however, it has plenty of juice. This I have personally verified on my speakers. No problems playing loud and clear.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11686908
> 
> 
> Yes, the volume is odd, Chum....I thought the same thing....however, it has plenty of juice. This I have personally verified on my speakers. No problems playing loud and clear.



Thanks for the reply. Mind me asking what speakers you're driving?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11686590
> 
> 
> I went into a B&M to play with the 3808ci recently and noticed that the volume seemed a little odd in that I had to turn it up quite a bit (-20db on the dial) before it started to hit normal (not-reference) volumes. Is this normal? I'm asking because I have low sensitivity speakers (8ohm, 87db sensitivity) and worry about the 3808 being able to power them sufficiently.



With my speakers (Def Tech ProCinema 800, listed efficiency 89-90dB) my normal listening volume is somewhere between -35dB to -30dB, if I want it loud, then it's somewhere between -25dB to -20dB, with plenty room to go. With the volume at 0dB and the receiver test tones, I get around the reference level 85dB as measured with a RadioShack SPL.


----------



## kawzx7

I am driving a pair of AR TSW610's (12", 6.5" mid, 1" dome - sealed box), and an MB Quart Center channel, can't recall the model at the moment (2-6.5's, 1" dome - ported). This is in a living room, so I am not going crazy with speaker size, I have plenty of low end with the current setup and no sub. However, I am considering hooking up my AR TSW 910's from my listening room, bi amped, to the unit, but they are so hard to move!!! They weigh 150 lbs each, and have (2) 12", (1) 8", (2) 6.5", and a 1" dome. Now THAT would be a true test!


----------



## kawzx7

As a general rule, SirDracula and I are on the same page volume-wise, with a good strong source.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11681914
> 
> 
> To me the network streaming is useless in the sense that the lossy mp3's and wma's sound very very poor. I guess good equipment exposes the flaws in these formats. It's painful to listen to mp3's on the Denon compared to hi rez music, or mp3's on the crappy equipment like computer and mp3 players.
> 
> 
> Otherwise the networking works fine for me, except that I randomly get a "Not Authorized" message on the Denon, which I think is a Denon bug not a network issue.
> 
> 
> Correction: I meant to say WMA's not wav's (duh!)




For most channels, this is true. However, there are some amazing stations using 128K and up rates that sound as good as my Directv. I also like listening to the air traffic control scanner.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *impalass88* /forum/post/11684088
> 
> 
> I am considering the AVR-3808CI, has anyone had any issues using this receiver with a HDMI to DVI cable on a DVI equipped monitor. I have read that there are some other receivers that have had issues with this.




This may be a HDTV specific issue, so it is difficult to say if your specific monitor will be ok.


I have a Panny 65" 1080p Pro with DVI and run video to that from the 3808CI without any issues.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11687325
> 
> 
> I am driving a pair of AR TSW610's (12", 6.5" mid, 1" dome - sealed box), and an MB Quart Center channel, can't recall the model at the moment (2-6.5's, 1" dome - ported). This is in a living room, so I am not going crazy with speaker size, I have plenty of low end with the current setup and no sub. However, I am considering hooking up my AR TSW 910's from my listening room, bi amped, to the unit, but they are so hard to move!!! They weigh 150 lbs each, and have (2) 12", (1) 8", (2) 6.5", and a 1" dome. Now THAT would be a true test!



Not sure if you still own the original literature, but I found this (downloadable spec sheets on AR speakers including both the 610 and 910) on the web and thought it might be useful. Looks like the 610s are 4 ohm with 90db sensitivity.


Appreciate the response, guys.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11686879
> 
> 
> About the GUI bugs and firmware........I called Denon, they told me that the GUI loss using net radio is a known bug......will release a firmware download in two weeks or so.....will take 74 minutes to download! WOW! Will handle other issues I am sure. He also told me the so called firmware download right now the receiver does is bogus.....their firmware updates have not gone live yet. I am glad they at least ackonowledge the problem and will hopefully come through with support!!



This will be great. I hope they also fix the random play function in NET/USB. Can't turn it on.


----------



## rmiller

Have there been any sightings of the dreaded macroblocking bug on the 3808?


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11687805
> 
> 
> This will be great. I hope they also fix the random play function in NET/USB. Can't turn it on.



Wouldn't hurt to call them!


----------



## ryeman0127

So are you guys seeing the same 14-15 updates being pulled every time you run a firmware update? If it's bogus, I wonder what it's actually doing.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryeman0127* /forum/post/11688529
> 
> 
> So are you guys seeing the same 14-15 updates being pulled every time you run a firmware update? If it's bogus, I wonder what it's actually doing.




I would think it's just going through the motions of what it would do during a real update, just a lot shorter time. What they should have done is the unit does some handshaking with there server/site. Checks a flag for updates ( on/off ) and take action on that. I have done this for some of the software products that I support and it works well.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11688403
> 
> 
> Wouldn't hurt to call them!



On hold now.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11683560
> 
> 
> Correction: I see where the confusion comes from. I meant to say WMA's not wav's. Sorry, I'm just tired.
> 
> 
> Well, I used mp3 because of the (portable) mp3 player, I didn't have a need to stream high quality music until now. In hindsight I should have ripped all the CDs to FLAC and then from that to mp3, this way always having the lossless format available to convert to other lossy formats. But again, back in the days storage was not that cheap either and FLAC files are not small.
> 
> 
> But I would definitely do FLAC over WAV for 2 reasons: FLAC files are a lot smaller than WAV and they can be tagged (very important!). Both are lossless so quality is exactly the same.



Yeah, I would prefer not have not done WAV, but didn't want to lock into Apple or Microsoft lossless formats and I wasn't sure FLAC was viable at the time.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11689597
> 
> 
> Yeah, I would prefer not have not done WAV, but didn't want to lock into Apple or Microsoft lossless formats and I wasn't sure FLAC was viable at the time.



Of course, now you can easily convert your WAV's to FLAC's and save space. As for tagging, there are some tools out there that can fingerprint your FLAC's and try to tag them from a database - it will probably do most of the heavy lifting for you and you may only have to make minor corrections. Or if you have been consistent about naming your WAV files, then these tools can tag them based on the filenames (maybe combined with fingerprinting they will do an almost perfect job).


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rares* /forum/post/11685510
> 
> 
> To my way of thinking it is useless, because as long as I have other media files to play, I will need a media bridge, which of course will play music too, so I will have duplicate functionality. If the receiver would have a fully implemented bridge, I could truly eliminate one device.



I am not familiar with the term "media bridge."


I have all my stuff on a single server in the basement. I use either TVersity or WMP to "advertise" the library to the Denon.


What's a media bridge?


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rares* /forum/post/11685475
> 
> 
> Thanks SpankyInChicago. Maybe I am too much of a novice, but those diagrams are not that clear to me. Specifically, I don't understand why the Main Zone in 5.1 mode seems to have 7+1 speakers (because the surround left and right have both A and B). When I look at that back panel, I see 9 pairs of speaker posts. What I would like to do is use 5+1 for main (FL, FR, C, Sub, SL-A and SR-A) 2 for another room (SL-B and SR-B in stereo) and the remaining 2 for the third room (SBL and SBR also in stereo). If that's not possible, what's the use of the A and B?



SL/R-B will reproduce the sound of SL/R-A. In other words, the B surrounds allow you to add an additional set of surround speakers that reproduce the exact same sounds that come out of the A surrounds. Helpful in longer rooms that perhaps have an additional row of seating. When you do this the 130w/ is effectively split between two speakers, so you end up with 65w going to each of the A & B speakers. They are not discretely powered. So, you have 7 channels of amplifciation total and because of the A/B setup for the surrounds they can feed 9 speakers.


So, you understand how the 5 powered speakers work in your 5.1 setup. It doesn't sound like you are using B surrounds so those terminals you will just leave unconnected. You then have the remaining two channels (amp assign) which can be connected to rear surrounds to give you 7.1 in your main zone, or they can be assigned to provide powered stereo sound in either zone 2 or zone 3, or they can be split to provide powered mono sound to both zone 2 and zone 3.


Hope this helps.


----------



## SirDracula

I got some FLAC files off one of my CD's and I have to say that's the way to go to rip your CDs. There's no difference between playing the CD and streaming the FLAC file (which is expected as FLAC is lossless).


One word of caution if you're tyring to play a FLAC file via a media server. I was pulling my hair initially as the MP3 light on the Denon was lit up while playing a FLAC file, I had no idea whether the Denon was just using the MP3 light as a generic light for streamed media and it was really decoding a FLAC stream or what. Then it hit me. I looked at my media server configuration (TVersity) and the sucker was converting FLAC to MP3 on the fly. I turned that off and messed with some more settings such as the bandwidth so it doesn't attempt to mess with anything and now I'm streaming FLAC's to the Denon! Pretty cool!


The light on the Denon you should see when playing FLAC's is PCM. If you don't see PCM and instead see MP3 or WMA then your media server is doing some on-the-fly conversion. I would assume for WAV files you should also see PCM.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11691483
> 
> 
> What's a media bridge?



Here's an example:

http://www.rokulabs.com/products_soundbridge.php


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11691980
> 
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> http://www.rokulabs.com/products_soundbridge.php



Okay. Seems like the Denon does all that.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11691970
> 
> 
> I got some FLAC files off one of my CD's and I have to say that's the way to go to rip your CDs. There's no difference between playing the CD and streaming the FLAC file (which is expected as FLAC is lossless).
> 
> 
> One word of caution if you're tyring to play a FLAC file via a media server. I was pulling my hair initially as the MP3 light on the Denon was lit up while playing a FLAC file, I had no idea whether the Denon was just using the MP3 light as a generic light for streamed media and it was really decoding a FLAC stream or what. Then it hit me. I looked at my media server configuration (TVersity) and the sucker was converting FLAC to MP3 on the fly. I turned that off and messed with some more settings such as the bandwidth so it doesn't attempt to mess with anything and now I'm streaming FLAC's to the Denon! Pretty cool!
> 
> 
> The light on the Denon you should see when playing FLAC's is PCM. If you don't see PCM and instead see MP3 or WMA then your media server is doing some on-the-fly conversion. I would assume for WAV files you should also see PCM.



Good info, thanks.


----------



## xAVHTx

This Denon just seems like such a solid option, the Onkyo 875 was very disappointing, and the Sony doesn't touch HDMI inputs, has handshake issues, and I'm not sure how high quality it's components are. This Denon is spoken of like it's a letdown but it seems pretty solid, and the look is so understated.


Any HDMI handshake issues with this receiver like there are with the 5300ES? How does the Faroudja on this one compare to the Sony's?


----------



## valmont74

I have connected via HDMI and have noticed that some images with scales (red, blue or grey - underwater photography or smoke for instance) tend to look a little more "digitized/mosaic/graphic" (can't really explain it better, but you kind of see the shades more than just a fluent palette) than if I connect the BD player directly to the TV or via my HDMI switch.


The Denon obviously does something to the video signal (probably to improve it, but it ends up looking more videogamish), how can I make the signal just pass through without any modifications? Or are there some options I need to chose.


----------



## 4i2fly

You can pass through all the signals with the option of i/p scaler set to off. I personally went with this unit to take advantage of the video scaler and I don't see any benefit, specially with the SD going through HDMI.


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11692586
> 
> 
> You can pass through all the signals with the option of i/p scaler set to off. I personally went with this unit to take advantage of the video scaler and I don't see any benefit, specially with the SD going through HDMI.



There is a way to set the scaler off per input, correct? Is that the option when you go to the GUI menu, then go go to source, then pick your source, then you have the video conversion choice of ON or OFF? I was looking at this today but I didn't see anywhere on the manual as far as what this "Video Conversion" meant. Also what is the difference between the i/p scaler options of A to H, or H to H?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/11692648
> 
> 
> There is a way to set the scaler off per input, correct? Is that the option when you go to the GUI menu, then go go to source, then pick your source, then you have the video conversion choice of ON or OFF? I was looking at this today but I didn't see anywhere on the manual as far as what this "Video Conversion" meant. Also what is the difference between the i/p scaler options of A to H, or H to H?



yes, that's how you turn it off on a per source basis. and it actually works


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11692729
> 
> 
> yes, that's how you turn it off on a per source basis. and it actually works



Thanks for clearing that up. What about "Also what is the difference between the i/p scaler options of A to H, or H to H?"


----------



## SirDracula

You can have two type of sources (inputs):

Analog (A) - the inputs on the back RCA, S-Video, Component Video

HDMI (H)


If you have your receiver hooked up to the HDTV via HDMI, then that option tells the receiver whether to apply the i/p scaling for only analog signals (A-H), both analog and HDMI inputs (A-H & H-H) or turn off the i/p scaler (OFF).


Note that from what I read if you turn off the i/p scaler you won't get any OSD (on screen info like volume, etc.) from the Denon overlayed on the input video.


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11692066
> 
> 
> Okay. Seems like the Denon does all that.



Except that the Roku at this link is a media bridge that (like the Denon function) has only music streaming. Many others, such as LinkTheater from Buffalo Technology, EVA 8000 from Netgear, or DSM520 from D-Link do the same (stream media files) with support for a wide array of photo and video formats. In fact Roku also used to have a multi media bridge (I owned their first version of that) which seems to have been discontinued. I have an older LinkTheater in my systemnow and I use it mainly to look at photos and video from my Maxtor Shared Storage II NAS.


----------



## rares




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11691566
> 
> 
> SL/R-B will reproduce the sound of SL/R-A. In other words, the B surrounds allow you to add an additional set of surround speakers that reproduce the exact same sounds that come out of the A surrounds. Helpful in longer rooms that perhaps have an additional row of seating. When you do this the 130w/ is effectively split between two speakers, so you end up with 65w going to each of the A & B speakers. They are not discretely powered. So, you have 7 channels of amplifciation total and because of the A/B setup for the surrounds they can feed 9 speakers.
> 
> 
> So, you understand how the 5 powered speakers work in your 5.1 setup. It doesn't sound like you are using B surrounds so those terminals you will just leave unconnected. You then have the remaining two channels (amp assign) which can be connected to rear surrounds to give you 7.1 in your main zone, or they can be assigned to provide powered stereo sound in either zone 2 or zone 3, or they can be split to provide powered mono sound to both zone 2 and zone 3.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



OK, now I get it. Thanks SpankyInChicago. I suppose I will have to check out the 4308ci, which I think advertises 4 zones, maybe it will do what I want.


----------



## rencan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cstamo* /forum/post/11630985
> 
> 
> Would this Receiver be able handle my 4 ohm Polk Audio LSi Series speakers. I have 2 Lsi 15's, center channel, and 2 Lsi7 as rears. I know the 3808 is only rated to handle 6 ohms



I have LSI 15 and FX sorround speakers and was wondering the same thing.

I've had the 3808 for about 3.5 weeks and still tweaking and not sure whether to keep it or not.


----------



## Nymphoniks

Where's the place to purchase the 3808? I realize that given the 'newness' everybody is excited to sell it at full MSRP, but that just ain't right! Any suggestions, or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nymphoniks* /forum/post/11694093
> 
> 
> Where's the place to purchase the 3808? I realize that given the 'newness' everybody is excited to sell it at full MSRP, but that just ain't right! Any suggestions, or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



That depends on where you are, I got $200 off mine but it might be a long drive to Tulsa for you & gas prices would eat that up!!


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nymphoniks* /forum/post/11694093
> 
> 
> Where's the place to purchase the 3808? I realize that given the 'newness' everybody is excited to sell it at full MSRP, but that just ain't right! Any suggestions, or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I got mine for $300 off from an authorized online e-tailers. I also know you can make a deal with your local BB, but he couldn't beat the price i got it for.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rencan* /forum/post/11693847
> 
> 
> I have LSI 15 and FX sorround speakers and was wondering the same thing.
> 
> I've had the 3808 for about 3.5 weeks and still tweaking and not sure whether to keep it or not.



I'm confused - are you saying that you not sure the 3808 has enough power to drive them? Are they not reaching reference volumes without clipping?


----------



## zoro

I bet DCDI upscale works better than Onkyo's 875 Reon upscaling!


3808CI is wonderfully expensive receiver and I wish it would have at lease 2 HDMI out


----------



## xAVHTx

If it is even close to the 875's Reon, Sony is no longer even worth looking at (it's still just hanging in there), and the Denon will be mine without question







. The VP, and how it handles component (if it messes it up like the 5300ES does) is the big question for me.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xAVHTx* /forum/post/11694485
> 
> 
> If it is even close to the 875's Reon, Sony is no longer even worth looking at (it's still just hanging in there), and the Denon will be mine without question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The VP, and how it handles component (if it messes it up like the 5300ES does) is the big question for me.



There are a couple of things that folks out there are not happy with, but I haven't heard anything relating to PQ. I think you will be very happy. I know I have been.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryeman0127* /forum/post/11688529
> 
> 
> So are you guys seeing the same 14-15 updates being pulled every time you run a firmware update? If it's bogus, I wonder what it's actually doing.



Is there a FW update out I do not see it on the Denon owners pg.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11694759
> 
> 
> Is there a FW update out I do not see it on the Denon owners pg.



from reliable sources, it will be available in the next few weeks. Search this thread.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11692586
> 
> 
> You can pass through all the signals with the option of i/p scaler set to off. I personally went with this unit to take advantage of the video scaler and I don't see any benefit, specially with the SD going through HDMI.



Thanks, I will try this asap. One more thing, the initial HDMI settings such as RGB or YCbCR what is recommended?


There are many functions in the manual, but unfortunately the manual dont take much time in explaining them


----------



## gwishon

Re: media bridge --


I think most, if not all, of this functionality can be provided by a $40 download of Twonkymedia to the machine you're using to serve the media files. In fact, there's now a plug-in for the Infrant ReadyNAS NV+ (mine's the 1TB version), which allows it to be seen by all the media devices on my home network. Since the 3808 can't/won't stream anything but music directly, I stream video and pictures across my XBOX 360 through the 3808.


It all works great!


----------



## rencan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11694403
> 
> 
> I'm confused - are you saying that you not sure the 3808 has enough power to drive them? Are they not reaching reference volumes without clipping?



The LSI's are 4 ohm speakers, that's why I was asking. I think the 875 is certified for 4 ohms.

I got a really good deal on my 3808, paid about $500.00 off of retail. I don't know enough about 4, 6 or 8 ohms speakers and whether I'd be better off with the 3808 or the 875.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11692500
> 
> 
> I have connected via HDMI and have noticed that some images with scales (red, blue or grey - underwater photography or smoke for instance) tend to look a little more "digitized/mosaic/graphic" (can't really explain it better, but you kind of see the shades more than just a fluent palette) than if I connect the BD player directly to the TV or via my HDMI switch.
> 
> 
> The Denon obviously does something to the video signal (probably to improve it, but it ends up looking more videogamish), how can I make the signal just pass through without any modifications? Or are there some options I need to chose?
> 
> *4i2fly:* You can pass through all the signals with the option of i/p scaler set to off. I personally went with this unit to take advantage of the video scaler and I don't see any benefit, specially with the SD going through HDMI.
> 
> *rimirele:* There is a way to set the scaler off per input, correct? Is that the option when you go to the GUI menu, then go go to source, then pick your source, then you have the video conversion choice of ON or OFF? I was looking at this today but I didn't see anywhere on the manual as far as what this "Video Conversion" meant. Also what is the difference between the i/p scaler options of A to H, or H to H?



I did turn of the i/p scaler and video conversion, but I still see a difference when comparing direct via HDMI to the TV and through the Denon. Have I forgot to change some settings?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11697007
> 
> 
> I did turn of the i/p scaler and video conversion, but I still see a difference when comparing direct via HDMI to the TV and through the Denon. Have I forgot to change some settings?



What resolution are you sending to the Denon from the BR player? If it is 1080p then it is passed thru untouched by the Denon. This is with the scaler ON/OFF. Nothing else to change.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11697137
> 
> 
> What resolution are you sending to the Denon from the BR player? If it is 1080p then it is passed thru untouched by the Denon. This is with the scaler ON/OFF. Nothing else to change.



I use 1080i to a Pioneer PDP 50HDE (older model, 1080i only). Could this be the problem?


----------



## JeffY

What is the power consumption of the 3808 when used as a processor only (not the amp)?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11697178
> 
> 
> I use 1080i to a Pioneer PDP 50HDE (older model, 1080i only). Could this be the problem?




That being case, you might see a difference with the Denon VP at work compared to the Pio. But if you set the scaling to OFF then that should not be an issue as the Denon VP is no longer in use.


Are you using the same cable and input into the Pio direct as with the Denon?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffY* /forum/post/11697355
> 
> 
> What is the power consumption of the 3808 when used as a processor only (not the amp)?



I use a Belking PureAV with all my equipment connected. With just the 3808 ON and no input source playing, I get 1.1 amps. With it in use, ie XM Radio, I get 1.1 amps.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11697401
> 
> 
> That being case, you might see a difference with the Denon VP at work compared to the Pio. But if you set the scaling to OFF then that should not be an issue as the Denon VP is no longer in use.
> 
> 
> Are you using the same cable and input into the Pio direct as with the Denon?



I did set the video conversion and i/p scaling to OFF, I think it's less obvious than last night when it was ON, but there's still a little difference.


I use the same HDMI cable when doing these tests (ProfiGold).


----------



## JeffY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11697434
> 
> 
> I use a Belking PureAV with all my equipment connected. With just the 3808 ON and no input source playing, I get 1.1 amps. With it in use, ie XM Radio, I get 1.1 amps.



That's around 120W right?


Thanks.


Jeff


----------



## xAVHTx

Well I've finally decided on the Denon. Hopefully be picking it up within the next few weeks. Just need to find a dealer who will give me around 250 Canadian off







.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffY* /forum/post/11697555
> 
> 
> That's around 120W right?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jeff




10-4 Good Buddy!


The 1.1 amps is with the amp volume set at about -43 db. If I go to -35 db then the amps rise to 1.3 x 120 watts/amp = 156 watts.


But not processing, ie no speaker output then 1.1 amps or about 120 watts is a good power consumption approximation.


----------



## Jon S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rencan* /forum/post/11696501
> 
> 
> The LSI's are 4 ohm speakers, that's why I was asking. I think the 875 is certified for 4 ohms.
> 
> I got a really good deal on my 3808, paid about $500.00 off of retail. I don't know enough about 4, 6 or 8 ohms speakers and whether I'd be better off with the 3808 or the 875.



I have an older 3803 receiver. I can definitely tell you that the 3803 runs out of gas when playing the Polk Audio LSi15s. It would clip at moderately loud volumes (anything above -20). I recently bought the Onkyo 905 (similar to the 875 except that the 905 has toroidal transformers) and it plays a LOT louder than my older Denon. When the Onkyo is set for "Pure Audio" mode (disables video circuits and some unnecessary audio circuits), the Onkyo sound is unreal. The Denon "Direct" mode which is supposed to do similar improvements did not make any impact on the sound. Luckily, i was able to buy the Onkyo the first week when it was released when my dealer could not get the Denon earlier.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon S* /forum/post/11697772
> 
> 
> I have an older 3803 receiver. I can definitely tell you that the 3803 runs out of gas when playing the Polk Audio LSi15s. It would clip at moderately loud volumes (anything above -20). I recently bought the Onkyo 905 (similar to the 875 except that the 905 has toroidal transformers) and it plays a LOT louder than my older Denon. When the Onkyo is set for "Pure Audio" mode (disables video circuits and some unnecessary audio circuits), the Onkyo sound is unreal. The Denon "Direct" mode which is supposed to do similar improvements did not make any impact on the sound. Luckily, i was able to buy the Onkyo the first week when it was released when my dealer could not get the Denon earlier.



Direct mode and Pure Direct Mode are two different settings for Denon (p.78). In pure direct mode all video, and display circuitry are turned off. I have Kef with 6 ohm nominal(all around) and I don't see any issues with either the 2807 or the 3808 now!


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rares* /forum/post/11693245
> 
> 
> Except that the Roku at this link is a media bridge that (like the Denon function) has only music streaming. Many others, such as LinkTheater from Buffalo Technology, EVA 8000 from Netgear, or DSM520 from D-Link do the same (stream media files) with support for a wide array of photo and video formats. In fact Roku also used to have a multi media bridge (I owned their first version of that) which seems to have been discontinued. I have an older LinkTheater in my systemnow and I use it mainly to look at photos and video from my Maxtor Shared Storage II NAS.



Got ya. Thanks.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nymphoniks* /forum/post/11694093
> 
> 
> Where's the place to purchase the 3808? I realize that given the 'newness' everybody is excited to sell it at full MSRP, but that just ain't right! Any suggestions, or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



You should not have to pay full MSRP. I purchased from an autorized dealer for 1249.


----------



## kevinwoodward

Hello Guys,


I just set up my 3808. I got it for the DIG to ANALOG zone 2 conversion features (supposedly)...


long story short,


hdmi on HD Cable box(8300HD) DENON DVD HDMI output


so the problem is I can't get it to out put to zone 2 unless i hook up the co-ax digital cable. I then have to set the cable box's audio to other thus not getting any DD signal just pro-logic.


has anyone any suggestions or know what the scoop on this is?

i might as well stick with my avr-4802 and keep the mass of wires...


the idea here wast to run HDMI only and clean up the wires (WIFE)

and skip the extra amp or receiver to power zone 2...


any information would be greatly appreciated.

then i could actually watch it instead of sitting in front of the manual and menus for hours on end.


thanks in advance,


kevin


----------



## bwclark

So, am I reading the manual correctly then on Page 71, NOTES:

When it says "Digital audio signals input from the Denon Link or HDMI connectors cannot be played in multi-zone."


Perhaps this is what you are experiencing then since you cannot get the HDMI digital audio in your zone.


see the pic........


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11699516
> 
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> I just set up my 3808. I got it for the DIG to ANALOG zone 2 conversion features (supposedly)...
> 
> 
> long story short,
> 
> 
> hdmi on HD Cable box(8300HD) DENON DVD HDMI output
> 
> 
> so the problem is I can't get it to out put to zone 2 unless i hook up the co-ax digital cable. I then have to set the cable box's audio to other thus not getting any DD signal just pro-logic.
> 
> 
> has anyone any suggestions or know what the scoop on this is?
> 
> i might as well stick with my avr-4802 and keep the mass of wires...
> 
> 
> the idea here wast to run HDMI only and clean up the wires (WIFE)
> 
> and skip the extra amp or receiver to power zone 2...
> 
> 
> any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> then i could actually watch it instead of sitting in front of the manual and menus for hours on end.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> kevin



As bwclark pointed out, you can't output HDMI audio to digital outs, analog outs, or the zone 2/3 pre-outs. I doubt this is a Denon shortcoming but more a HDCP (and/or HDMI) thing.


But are you saying that you can't get the HDMI sound to come out of the amp assign speaker outputs assigned to zone 2?


----------



## VideoBoy58

On page 8 is the Video Conversion Function. It shows in the diagram that HDMI to HDMI only ( no down conversion ) and in the NOTE, states that HDMI signals can not be converted into an analog signals. I would assume this is also for the audio signal too.


----------



## ryoohki

Well just did it, while i don't own the device yet (soon), i have made a cash down on it, should be mine soon







, it will be changing a 600$CAD Yamaha Receiver...


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoohki* /forum/post/11700129
> 
> 
> Well just did it, while i don't own the device yet (soon), i have made a cash down on it, should be mine soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it will be changing a 600$CAD Yamaha Receiver...



Just heard on the news yesterday that the US and CA dollar are equal. Hope you didn't pay too much.


Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## rimirele

Ok here is a question. I have my PS3 connected via HDMI to the Denon's "HDP" input, also have my Wii connected via component to the "HDP" input on the back of the receiver. My question is: If I have both the PS3 and the Wii turned on, how can I switch between the 2 different video signals?


Last night I couldn't get the audio to work for the Wii, until I figured out that I had to change the Input Mode on the Source Select feature for the HDP, I changed it to Analog.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/11700460
> 
> 
> Ok here is a question. I have my PS3 connected via HDMI to the Denon's "HDP" input, also have my Wii connected via component to the "HDP" input on the back of the receiver. My question is: If I have both the PS3 and the Wii turned on, how can I switch between the 2 different video signals?
> 
> 
> Last night I couldn't get the audio to work for the Wii, until I figured out that I had to change the Input Mode on the Source Select feature for the HDP, I changed it to Analog.



I would suggest to either reassign your HDMI to another unused input or move your component cables to another unused input. If you don't have another input free, not sure what you would do.


----------



## Challkhmc

Would someone please explain the following audio options?


Dolby Pro Logic IIx, with Cinema, Music and Game modes

dts ES Discrete 6.1 and dts ES Matrix 6.1 decoding

dts Neo:6 Stereo-to-Surround Cinema and Music modes

dts 96/24 5.1 for DVD-Video processing


What are their relative merits of these formats and when should I use them?


I have been using DTS for Blu Ray movies and Dolby Pro Logic for HD movies over cable. Should I use a different set-up?


ALso, I have had to jack up the surround speakers on my 5.1 system (all B&W 5" bookshelves and center) by 3db to get a better surround effect. Is this common or just a function of the ideosyncracies of my room?


----------



## jmct12345

I got my receiver and speakers on Friday have have spent the weekend setting everything up. So far so good. It sounds great and overall was not that hard to setup. Well at least to get video and audio playing, there is still a ton of tweaking to do.


I have had the gray screen bug a few times when playing music from my computer, but that is about all.


One thing that I am finding odd is the difference between volume levels between different sources. When I am playing music from my computer it sounds good at -25db and loud at -10. For CDs and Cable, I need to get it to about -10 just to sound good and 0 to sould loud.


Is this one of the areas of tweaking that I have not yet found? Has anyone else had this experience?


Thanks


----------



## bwclark

You need to go to Source Select>Other>Src Level.

You can then adjust either the analog or digital source level for each source independent of each other.


see pic


----------



## jmct12345

Thank you bwclark. That did it. Thanks again.


----------



## Chum

Kind of obscure question, but has anyone tried the delay test on Guitar Hero II when using a 360 through HDMI? The Onkyo's (reported for the 875 and 905) appear to insert a 40ms+ delay even when set to "passthrough" and I'm hoping the 3808 does not do the same.


----------



## kawzx7

I finally figured (from reading this forum) I needed to get my network audio up and working. Simply amazing! I just load my CD's into Windows Media Player at best quality, and I can listen to them throught the receiver as long as the computer is on! Sounds really good, too, even through the wireless router. This receiver was a great purchase.


I know, *duh*, this is old hat. But I am still happy!


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11699621
> 
> 
> As bwclark pointed out, you can't output HDMI audio to digital outs, analog outs, or the zone 2/3 pre-outs. I doubt this is a Denon shortcoming but more a HDCP (and/or HDMI) thing.
> 
> 
> But are you saying that you can't get the HDMI sound to come out of the amp assign speaker outputs assigned to zone 2?



Thanks for the help.


You can not get any HDMI to convert to zone2.

You have to use co-ax or optical. Not only that, but you can not send a 5.1 or higher signal. you must send 2.0 signal.


so would have to change to pcm surround for DVD and OTHER on the audio settings in the hd cable box.


this is very annoying


i just ended up adding analog L and R cables to the mix, i bought this to get away from that.

it's very dissapointing it just can't down convert the signal for me...


----------



## Xtopher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/11703525
> 
> 
> Would someone please explain the following audio options?
> 
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx, with Cinema, Music and Game modes
> 
> dts ES Discrete 6.1 and dts ES Matrix 6.1 decoding
> 
> dts Neo:6 Stereo-to-Surround Cinema and Music modes
> 
> dts 96/24 5.1 for DVD-Video processing
> 
> 
> What are their relative merits of these formats and when should I use them?
> 
> 
> I have been using DTS for Blu Ray movies and Dolby Pro Logic for HD movies over cable. Should I use a different set-up?
> 
> 
> ALso, I have had to jack up the surround speakers on my 5.1 system (all B&W 5" bookshelves and center) by 3db to get a better surround effect. Is this common or just a function of the ideosyncracies of my room?



Good question, when do you use Dolby or dts modes?


----------



## TheMoose

Just got off the phone with Denon CS & he said the firmware upgrade should be out this week or next & it will be huge & it will reset your receiver to all the default settings but this will be the only time that will happen.


He also said there will be new channels on their web site & by calling CS to report bugs.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11714721
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with Denon CS & he said the firmware upgrade should be out this week or next & it will be huge & it will reset your receiver to all the default settings but this will be the only time that will happen.
> 
> 
> He also said there will be new channels on their web site & by calling CS to report bugs.



hey guys,


i got a firmware update on saturday. are you guys waiting for them to post it or did you go into the GUI and try it.


if you are up to date it will tell you after about 3 minutes.


kevin


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11714721
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with Denon CS & he said the firmware upgrade should be out this week or next & it will be huge & it will reset your receiver to all the default settings but this will be the only time that will happen.
> 
> 
> He also said there will be new channels on their web site & by calling CS to report bugs.



I already documented all my settings to ease the resetup.


----------



## CDAHL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11715744
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> 
> i got a firmware update on saturday. are you guys waiting for them to post it or did you go into the GUI and try it.
> 
> 
> if you are up to date it will tell you after about 3 minutes.
> 
> 
> kevin



No -- I still get "Login Failed". Mr woodward did you record before and after firmware versions? what version are you on?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11716828
> 
> 
> I already documented all my settings to ease the resetup.



Ditto.........I also have everything documented for every setting.










Bring on the FW update...but first let me know what is being changed.










Perhaps that will happen on the Denon Update web page:
http://usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11716828
> 
> 
> I already documented all my settings to ease the resetup.



I assume there is no way to document the Audyssey settings? Going through the 8 position setup is time consuming process.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11717477
> 
> 
> I assume there is no way to document the Audyssey settings? Going through the 8 position setup is time consuming process.



It may be a good idea to redo it anyway, they may have tweaked the Audyssey setup, you may get "better" results. Even though I turned Room EQ off for mine, I think I'll still do it again, just to see what it comes up with and still have some settings as I sometimes turn Room EQ on to see what it sounds like with different sources.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11717472
> 
> 
> Bring on the FW update...but first let me know what is being changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



I agree, I'd like to see the changelog first and also see how the upgrade goes for a few brave soldiers first







I'd much rather deal with the current bugs than end up with a bricked Denon that I'd have to package and send back.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11717795
> 
> 
> I agree, I'd like to see the changelog first and also see how the upgrade goes for a few brave soldiers first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather deal with the current bugs than end up with a bricked Denon that I'd have to package and send back.



I may just wait a day or two my self. Unless they provide a means to revert back to the default firmware.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11717477
> 
> 
> I assume there is no way to document the Audyssey settings? Going through the 8 position setup is time consuming process.



why do 8 settings, my guess is it just averages out

pick your seat and forget it.


anyone else have an opinion on that?


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDAHL* /forum/post/11717391
> 
> 
> No -- I still get "Login Failed". Mr woodward did you record before and after firmware versions? what version are you on?



so....


can you get on a internet radio station? in other words are you SURE you have a connection? DHCP and default gateways

i thought my port was live but it wasn't

so i ran a 50 footer to the area... tried a laptop to confirm wired connection

then it worked perfectly



not sure how to see the version.

it's also annoying that while it updates you lose the onscreen setting and only get the receivers display....


i also do not think i lost my settings when i did it since the measurements are still in there... i would need to reconfirm that though....


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11717778
> 
> 
> It may be a good idea to redo it anyway, they may have tweaked the Audyssey setup, you may get "better" results. Even though I turned Room EQ off for mine, I think I'll still do it again, just to see what it comes up with and still have some settings as I sometimes turn Room EQ on to see what it sounds like with different sources.



excellent pointage.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDAHL* /forum/post/11717391
> 
> 
> No -- I still get "Login Failed". Mr woodward did you record before and after firmware versions? what version are you on?



tell me how to check and i will check it for you.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718027
> 
> 
> why do 8 settings, my guess is it just averages out
> 
> pick your seat and forget it.
> 
> 
> anyone else have an opinion on that?



I did my 8 at first, but have since turned it off and tweeked it my self. Much better SQ now.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11718055
> 
> 
> I did my 8 at first, but have since turned it off and tweeked it my self. Much better SQ now.



has anyone noticed the receiver shows up on your my network places as...


network audio


haven't figured out how to see my music and so forth

can it do video?


anyone know how to paste a print screen in here?

thanks


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11718055
> 
> 
> I did my 8 at first, but have since turned it off and tweeked it my self. Much better SQ now.



how did you tweak it

and what do you mean SQ?


thanks


----------



## 4i2fly

If there is a FW update they have not published it on their website yet!


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718072
> 
> 
> has anyone noticed the receiver shows up on your my network places as...
> 
> 
> network audio
> 
> 
> haven't figured out how to see my music and so forth
> 
> can it do video?
> 
> 
> anyone know how to paste a print screen in here?
> 
> thanks



I see "network audio" in my network places too. My router shows "Denon - AV Surround Receiver". What are you using as a server on the pc that has your music?


The 3808 will only play your music. No pictures or video's.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718077
> 
> 
> how did you tweak it
> 
> and what do you mean SQ?
> 
> 
> thanks



From Parameters -> Audio -> Room EQ, set it to manual.

From Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> Manual EQ -> Adjust CH, you can set your EQ settings.


SQ = Sound Quality


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11718157
> 
> 
> If there is a FW update they have not published it on their website yet!



The rumor is a week or two till it's available.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718072
> 
> 
> anyone know how to paste a print screen in here?
> 
> thanks



Are you talking about in Windows? Select a window. Do Ctrl-Alt-PrtSC to copy. Paste as normal ( Ctrl-V ) to paste where you want it.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11718248
> 
> 
> I see "network audio" in my network places too. My router shows "Denon - AV Surround Receiver". What are you using as a server on the pc that has your music?
> 
> 
> The 3808 will only play your music. No pictures or video's.



no server os.

just win xp, and got some media centers running in the house.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11718346
> 
> 
> Are you talking about in Windows? Select a window. Do Ctrl-Alt-PrtSC to copy. Paste as normal ( Ctrl-V ) to paste where you want it.



i know how to do it.

just not on this forum.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11710808
> 
> 
> I finally figured (from reading this forum) I needed to get my network audio up and working. Simply amazing! I just load my CD's into Windows Media Player at best quality, and I can listen to them throught the receiver as long as the computer is on! Sounds really good, too, even through the wireless router. This receiver was a great purchase.
> 
> 
> I know, *duh*, this is old hat. But I am still happy!



can you provide more details on what you did.

i already have a boat load of mp3's on several computers...


thanks


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718437
> 
> 
> can you provide more details on what you did.
> 
> i already have a boat load of mp3's on several computers...
> 
> 
> thanks



Kevin. Try TwonkyMedia. They will give you a free 30 day trial. Very easy to setup and play. Trust me.

http://www.twonkyvision.com/


----------



## milund

Hi,


I am considering buying a Buffalo Terastion either the "Live" og the "Pro II" version. The Pro II version is simply a NAS server with SMB (Samba) support and no media server. The Live version has "powerful DLNA CERTIFIED multimedia server solution" according to Buffalos homepage. Will either of these work with the AVR-3808 for audio streaming? (The reason for using a NAS box is that I don't want my noisy and very power consuming PC turned on all the time).


I would like to store all my CDs in FLAC format on the NAS box and use the 3808 to play it. Can the 3808 handle this in a proper way?


Can you access your music without having the TV turned on?


Any recommendations are welcome.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11717477
> 
> 
> I assume there is no way to document the Audyssey settings? Going through the 8 position setup is time consuming process.



You could use a digital camera to take pictures of the settings.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718027
> 
> 
> why do 8 settings, my guess is it just averages out
> 
> pick your seat and forget it.
> 
> 
> anyone else have an opinion on that?



I would give the Audysessy a chance to work best and do the 6-8 samples even if didn't move microphone around much. Unless you sit really still you probably move you head around on the promo seat. I tried to get the mike close to where ears would be in the seating positions we use.


----------



## kawzx7

kevinwoodward- It was easy, even for a newbie like me....I just opened Windows Media player 11, Went to Library>Media Sharing, click share my media, and if your receiver is on there, select it, apply, and voila! It even works with the player closed, it just finds your files as long as the computer is on!!


----------



## candor

Meant primo not promo!


There is also a graphic display for the audysessy EQ and Flat equalizations that is interesting to view. Auto-Setup > Parameter Check > EQ Check > Audyssey or Audyssey Flat


HT Mag had recent article on Audyssey - http://www.hometheatermag.com/hookme...ook/index.html - for interested folks


----------



## jcloudm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718027
> 
> 
> why do 8 settings, my guess is it just averages out
> 
> pick your seat and forget it.
> 
> 
> anyone else have an opinion on that?



The manual specifically says that the more measurements you do, the better the quality. I don't have it in front of me, but I think it says the more measurements you do, the better. I have no reason not to trust what's in the manual.


----------



## CDAHL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11718051
> 
> 
> tell me how to check and i will check it for you.



Press "status" and "return" simulataneously and then turn on power (with small power button). then press status again and firmware info will appear.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11717477
> 
> 
> I assume there is no way to document the Audyssey settings? Going through the 8 position setup is time consuming process.



The CS I talked to said there would be a save function added in a later update, I would like to see a list of updates since an Audyssey update might be included that improves it's performance.

When I originally set mine up it turned down my sub all the way & I had to manually reset it, I'm going to run it again after the update just to see if it does it any differently.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11718604
> 
> 
> Kevin. Try TwonkyMedia. They will give you a free 30 day trial. Very easy to setup and play. Trust me.
> 
> http://www.twonkyvision.com/



Or TVersity, which is free:

http://www.tversity.com/


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11683671
> 
> 
> Personally I run a Linksys WRT54GS (older model) and a Buffalo WHR-HP-G54 (in wireless bridge mode) which would be crap too with their stock firmware, but I run 3rd party firmware (Thibor or Tomato are very good choices) and they both are rock stable and I have no networking problems with them.



Ok, I'm putting up the networking noob flag here. I recently replaced my linksys wireless WRT54G with the N version, to connect my internet that comes in on the first floor only with my desktop upstairs. Everything works fine and I'm getting 130mbps, just as fast as a wired connection.


Now I'm looking to start messing with the network settings on my 3808ci I got two weeks ago. Love it by the way! Especially since I ditched Audyssey for Avia and an SPL meter. Anyway, I intend to have a media server/laptop/htpc colocated with the Denon eventually, and am looking for one piece of network kit that I can hardwire three or four components into and then connect that wirelessly to the router downstairs, rather than having separate wireless adaptors for each one. The media center setup will be upstairs as well, but the other side of the house from the desktop computer setup.


Are you saying it's as simple as using the surplus WRT54G that I have already, and somehow connect it as a wireless bridge as you mention above? If someone says yes, I'll start researching the how part, so no need to clog this thread with that...

Thanks to anyone who can help. Remember, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask...


----------



## D53

I'm getting ready to buy a new computer for my home entertainment system, as well as a Denon 3808CI. In order to hook the receiver to the computer and the internet, do I need Microsoft Vista Ultimate (which includes networking ability) or will Vista Premium suffice? I assume I need Ultimate.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/11725527
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to buy a new computer for my home entertainment system, as well as a Denon 3808CI. In order to hook the receiver to the computer and the internet, do I need Microsoft Vista Ultimate (which includes networking ability) or will Vista Premium suffice? I assume I need Ultimate.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have Vista Home Premium & it works fine with the 3808CI, I can stream musuic from my computer & get internet radio.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/11725527
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to buy a new computer for my home entertainment system, as well as a Denon 3808CI. In order to hook the receiver to the computer and the internet, do I need Microsoft Vista Ultimate (which includes networking ability) or will Vista Premium suffice? I assume I need Ultimate.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have XP and it works fine for me.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11725157
> 
> 
> Are you saying it's as simple as using the surplus WRT54G that I have already, and somehow connect it as a wireless bridge as you mention above? If someone says yes, I'll start researching the how part, so no need to clog this thread with that...
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help. Remember, the only stupid question is the one you didn't ask...



Yes, it should be easy to do. If your router is a supported version, you can use one of the custom firmwares below, otherwise it won't work.

http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato 

http://www.thibor.co.uk/ 


Look at the serial number of your router and see if it's supported, read the pages above.


Another good source of info is the forums at http://linksysinfo.org/index.php 


Good luck!


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11725157
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking to start messing with the network settings on my 3808ci I got two weeks ago. Love it by the way! Especially since I ditched Audyssey for Avia and an SPL meter. Anyway, I intend to have a media server/laptop/htpc colocated with the Denon eventually, and am looking for one piece of network kit that I can hardwire three or four components into and then connect that wirelessly to the router downstairs, rather than having separate wireless adaptors for each one. The media center setup will be upstairs as well, but the other side of the house from the desktop computer setup.



I have a "Buffalo Technology AirStation Turbo G High-Power Wireless Ethernet Converter" ( model WLI-TX4-G54HP ) plugged into my 3808. It accepts up to 4 devices. I only have the 3808 plugged in there now. It works great. Communicates with my wireless router on the 3rd floor with no problems.


----------



## Specialized




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11697857
> 
> 
> Direct mode and Pure Direct Mode are two different settings for Denon (p.78). In pure direct mode all video, and display circuitry are turned off. I have Kef with 6 ohm nominal(all around) and I don't see any issues with either the 2807 or the 3808 now!



Hi there.. This is my first post, after readint this thread since start. I have own until now DENON 2105, 2307 and now DENON 2807.I tried for few days 3806, but few months ago, i decided to get 2807, becouse i didnt like the remote on 3806 (i like that there is two remotes on 3808), and to wait for new DENON 3808 then upgrade my 2807. When i compared 3806 to 2807 i found it was a bit better for listening pure stereo music. I found that becouse i use dedicated CD Player Denon DCD-700AE which have burr brown, and that maybe that way i wont even feel the difference in sound quality between 2807 and 3806. I use my setup 70% listening music (i listen in PURE AUDIO MODE Stereo), and playing games on XBOX 360/watching movies. As display i use Pioneer 427XA. My speakers are: front B&W 602, Center B&W600, Rear B&W 601 and sub Mordaunt Short Avanti 309i.


So finnaly 3808 is here, and i have offer to give back my 2807 and to pay 750 EUR more for 3808. My main question is the quality of the sound compared to the 2807? Is there any difference? Did u notice big sound improvement (specialy in stereo?) Or there would be no difference in sound, just extra high tech things? Is too much to pay 750 eur ?


greetings


Darko


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Specialized* /forum/post/11726227
> 
> 
> Hi there.. This is my first post, after readint this thread since start. I have own until now DENON 2105, 2307 and now DENON 2807.I tried for few days 3806, but few months ago, i decided to get 2807, becouse i didnt like the remote on 3806 (i like that there is two remotes on 3808), and to wait for new DENON 3808 then upgrade my 2807. When i compared 3806 to 2807 i found it was a bit better for listening pure stereo music. I found that becouse i use dedicated CD Player Denon DCD-700AE which have burr brown, and that maybe that way i wont even feel the difference in sound quality between 2807 and 3806. I use my setup 70% listening music (i listen in PURE AUDIO MODE Stereo), and playing games on XBOX 360/watching movies. As display i use Pioneer 427XA. My speakers are: front B&W 602, Center B&W600, Rear B&W 601 and sub Mordaunt Short Avanti 309i.
> 
> 
> So finnaly 3808 is here, and i have offer to give back my 2807 and to pay 750 EUR more for 3808. My main question is the quality of the sound compared to the 2807? Is there any difference? Did u notice big sound improvement (specialy in stereo?) Or there would be no difference in sound, just extra high tech things? Is too much to pay 750 eur ?
> 
> 
> greetings
> 
> 
> Darko



I was quite happy with 2807's sound quality. I opted to go with 3808 because of the internet capabilities and video scaler. I cannot say objectively I like the 3808 sound better than 2807 since the Audessey EQ has not worked well with 3808 and my set up (I am not sure why, I am using same exact speakers and locations for measurements). The only change is 3808 instead if 2807. The video scaler is not what I expected it either. I guess I wanted a miracle processing of SD video. My satellite receiver seems to do as good of a job as 3808 although it does not have a 1080p output.


As far as the remotes go, I definitely like the 2807 remote over the main and/or sub remotes from 3808. There are many buttons missing on the sub and navigating the main remote is a chore. I continue to use the 2807's remote although buttons like net/usb is non existence and has be learned.


----------



## Specialized




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11726381
> 
> 
> I was quite happy with 2807's sound quality. I opted to go with 3808 because of the internet capabilities and video scaler. I cannot say objectively I like the 3808 sound better than 2807 since the Audessey EQ has not worked well with 3808 and my set up (I am not sure why, I am using same exact speakers and locations for measurements). The only change is 3808 instead if 2807. The video scaler is not what I expected it either. I guess I wanted a miracle processing of SD video. My satellite receiver seems to do as good of a job as 3808 although it does not have a 1080p output.
> 
> 
> As far as the remotes go, I definitely like the 2807 remote over the main and/or sub remotes from 3808. There are many buttons missing on the sub and navigating the main remote is a chore. I continue to use the 2807's remote although buttons like net/usb is non existence and has be learned.




And can u make comparaion in just Pure Audio Mode Stereo? Can u feel any difference? (Audessey Off).. I like to have more hifi stereo sound + latest technology + future proof.. That's why i wanted to replace 2807 with 3808. But if the quality of Pure Stereo is not noticable at all, and a new buggy technology (which i dont need in this moment), + bad remote's seem that maybe it's not worth to spend extra 750 eur from my 2807?


When i tested 2807 against 3806, it was not head to head.. I have 3806 for a week, then 2807 for a week. And had to decide which model to get.. So i decided for 2807, and waiting for 3808. I have a feeling that 3806 have better sound then 2807 (all the testing i done was in stereo mode, and for listening music from my cd player). Still i cant be sure 100% becouse i have not test them head to head.. So what is ur opinion between 2807 and 3808 just for stereo listening of music?


Darko


----------



## Pepe_Bug

Hi, i've folowed this tread from the beginig but i can't decide so i need some help. I'm thinking to buy the 3808 to change an old Denon 785. I need sound quality cause i have a lot of SACD. Until now i have a good idea of the networking and scalling features but 0, nada of the sound quality. My very short list is: Denon 3808, Marantz SR7002, Arcam 280 and Integra DTR 7.8. I have an 3930 CI as player, Wharfedale 9.1, 9.0 and 9 cm and i preout the Denon 785 to a Cambridge 540 A amplifier for the FL and FR speakers.


Bogdan


----------



## 4i2fly

Although I have both receivers at home, it is not a simple task to compare them head to head. And, I have not done so. I don't have and expert opinion but I would say quality should be at least as good as 2807 if not better. Furthermore, since the output is 20 watts more per channel at the same THD, and I think I read somewhere that 3808 has 5 separate power supplies (2807 did not specify how many) which helps with noise isolation, distortion and powering the amps the 3808 should win in sound quality.


edit:based on audiohulics, 3 separate power transformers and 6 independent power supplies.


----------



## Challkhmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xtopher* /forum/post/11714225
> 
> 
> Good question, when do you use Dolby or dts modes?



Checking the dts site it appears that this format is for HD audio only through 6.1 and 7.1 systems. So if you have a 5.1 system it doesn't appear that dts is the better option over pro logic II. Am I right?

http://www.dts.com/dts-hd/dtshd-speaker-remapping.php


----------



## Specialized




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11726705
> 
> 
> Although I have both receivers at home, it is not a simple task to compare them head to head. And, I have not done so. I don't have and expert opinion but I would say quality should be at least as good as 2807 if not better. Furthermore, since the output is 20 watts more per channel at the same THD, and I think I read somewhere that 3808 has 5 separate power supplies (2807 did not specify how many) which helps with noise isolation, distortion and powering the amps the 3808 should win in sound quality.
> 
> 
> edit:based on audiohulics, 3 separate power transformers and 6 independent power supplies.



So beside the theory, it's not noticable the there is any difference in the sound quality in real? Also i'm still thinking should i pay 80% of 2807 to get 3808? (I have to decide is it worth to get back 2807 (which is few months old), and to pay extra 730 EUR to get 3808..


Also what about low freq bug for listening in pure audio mode and without sub?


Darko


----------



## walkoflea

Just purchased the AVR-3808CI and have been setting it up. This weekend my son was playing around with the remote and now I can't get it to bring up the setup screens when I select Menu. It will turn the unit on and off, volume, mute and change sources but some how "editing" appears to be locked out. Any idea what to select to re-enable the setup screen. I have been using the GUI from my computer but would like to figure out how to get the remote back to where it was when I started.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Specialized* /forum/post/11729725
> 
> 
> So beside the theory, it's not noticable the there is any difference in the sound quality in real? Also i'm still thinking should i pay 80% of 2807 to get 3808? (I have to decide is it worth to get back 2807 (which is few months old), and to pay extra 730 EUR to get 3808..
> 
> 
> Also what about low freq bug for listening in pure audio mode and without sub?
> 
> 
> Darko



so i guess it isn't just me

how do i get the sub to operate in pure audio?


is it truly a bug

i think all my denon receivers over the years turn it off in any direct mode?


any suggestions are appreciated...


----------



## milund

Isn't pure direct supposed to not do "any" signal processing and just pass on the pure stereo signal? This will by definition mean no sub - and if you are going to use a sub, I don't really see the need for pure direct... the sub(s) will very seldom be placed for correct stereo perspektive anyway...


It sound to me it does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11726381
> 
> 
> I was quite happy with 2807's sound quality. I opted to go with 3808 because of the internet capabilities and video scaler. I cannot say objectively I like the 3808 sound better than 2807 since the Audessey EQ has not worked well with 3808 and my set up (I am not sure why, I am using same exact speakers and locations for measurements). The only change is 3808 instead if 2807. The video scaler is not what I expected it either. I guess I wanted a miracle processing of SD video. My satellite receiver seems to do as good of a job as 3808 although it does not have a 1080p output.
> 
> 
> As far as the remotes go, I definitely like the 2807 remote over the main and/or sub remotes from 3808. There are many buttons missing on the sub and navigating the main remote is a chore. I continue to use the 2807's remote although buttons like net/usb is non existence and has be learned.




I LOVE the remote so far! I have the System Call functions programmed to turn my gear on and off with just one button. The AMP function allows you to navigate everything quite well. It's just a learning thing for some of the stuff. I would change the ergonomics more than anything. Programming it was wonderful!


----------



## Eric99

Hi guys, I've been setting up my new 3808. I can get 7.1 by matrixing 2 channel using dolby prologic II or Neural with XM. But when watching HD cable or DVD I only get 5.1. No sound comes out of the rear surround speakers. If I Change the surround mode from standard to one of the simulated settings like wide screen I get 7.1, but I don't like the artificial sound it creates. Is there any way to matrix the two side surround channels to side and rear surround for 7.1? thanks guys


-Eric


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/11730496
> 
> 
> Just purchased the AVR-3808CI and have been setting it up. This weekend my son was playing around with the remote and now I can't get it to bring up the setup screens when I select Menu. It will turn the unit on and off, volume, mute and change sources but some how "editing" appears to be locked out. Any idea what to select to re-enable the setup screen. I have been using the GUI from my computer but would like to figure out how to get the remote back to where it was when I started.




You probably will have to do a "Reset". See page 58 of the manual......

You will lose all your prior settings....


----------



## migs_inc

** Also posted on "Official Denon 4308" board, since the remote is similar. **

=================================


I am THISCLOSE to completing setup and remote configuration (Harmony 890). One little bump remains.


I want to set up 2 "TV" modes, one where the audio is from the TV only, the other where TV is played via the AMP. I can do this via the GUI (Menu - Manual Setup - HDMI - Audio - TV or Amp). It would be great if there was a way to program the remote to go directly to these commands, to toggle between TV and Amp.


There does not seem to be an "absolute" way to get to these particular commands (that is, go directly to TV or AMP under the above mentioned menu). As for a "relative" way, the challenge is that Menu never starts at the same place. It goes to the last place you were accessing the menu. So, relative commands (go right, up three times, right, press enter, etc) don't work if you don't start at the same place in the Menu.


Understand that I know how to do "System Call Functions," aka macros. I just can't figure out whether there is one that accomplishes this task.


As I am a technical neophyte, I thought the collective minds of this forum might shed some light. Perhaps there is a way that I am not considering. If so, please shed some light.


Thanks, all,


PDM


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milund* /forum/post/11730522
> 
> 
> Isn't pure direct supposed to not do "any" signal processing and just pass on the pure stereo signal? This will by definition mean no sub - and if you are going to use a sub, I don't really see the need for pure direct... the sub(s) will very seldom be placed for correct stereo perspektive anyway...
> 
> 
> It sound to me it does what it is supposed to do.



There is a setting somewhere else in the menus (I believe Manual Setup > Audio > 2CH Stereo/Direct or something like that, search the manual - download the pdf version and search it, sorry I don't have it handy) You can set a different crossover separate from the other crossover, just for the Direct/Stereo modes. There are 2 settings there: Basic and Custom. Basic will be set based on the other crossovers and it seems to be buggy, if you set it to Advanced in your other setting it will default to 40Hz (at least that's what it did for me) which will pretty much kill the sub. Just use Custom and set it to what you cross your mains at in the other crossover screen (e.g. 80, 100, etc.) Also, set the Sub to LFE+Main mode.


And no, the bass reproduced by the sub should not be directional, you should not be able to pinpoint it in the room. If you can, then there's something wrong. You must use the sub if you have small speakers, otherwise you would not be able to use the Stereo or Direct modes.


As for the difference between Pure Direct and Direct modes, they do exactly the same thing in terms of sound with the addition that the pure mode turns off the receiver's display (which you can also do with the Dimmer button).


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *migs_inc* /forum/post/11731479
> 
> 
> ** Also posted on "Official Denon 4308" board, since the remote is similar. **
> 
> =================================
> 
> 
> I am THISCLOSE to completing setup and remote configuration (Harmony 890). One little bump remains.
> 
> 
> I want to set up 2 "TV" modes, one where the audio is from the TV only, the other where TV is played via the AMP. I can do this via the GUI (Menu - Manual Setup - HDMI - Audio - TV or Amp). It would be great if there was a way to program the remote to go directly to these commands, to toggle between TV and Amp.
> 
> 
> There does not seem to be an "absolute" way to get to these particular commands (that is, go directly to TV or AMP under the above mentioned menu). As for a "relative" way, the challenge is that Menu never starts at the same place. It goes to the last place you were accessing the menu. So, relative commands (go right, up three times, right, press enter, etc) don't work if you don't start at the same place in the Menu.
> 
> 
> Understand that I know how to do "System Call Functions," aka macros. I just can't figure out whether there is one that accomplishes this task.
> 
> 
> As I am a technical neophyte, I thought the collective minds of this forum might shed some light. Perhaps there is a way that I am not considering. If so, please shed some light.
> 
> 
> Thanks, all,
> 
> 
> PDM



I'm not sure I undersand exactly what you're trying to do:


1. Have a component hooked up to the TV directly, bypassing the audio hookup to the receiver (e.g. you have an HDMI cable going to the receiver + a pair of RCA cables going to the TV directly). In this case you would set up 2 different Activities in the remote and in the wizard for each you can say which component reproduces the sound and the remote will set up the Vol+- buttons correctly. You can easily switching between these 2 activities.


2. You want to configure the receiver to send the sound to the TV via the GUI menu you described. There are some discrete commands that take you to a specific point into the menu (e.g. the Status screen - I use it, I think the Harmony database calls it Display) so you can use that as you starting point and navigate (back) from there. Also, the latest Harmony software supports Sequences where you can map a soft button to a sequence of commands. While I'm not using this feature on my Harmony 880, it sounds like that's how I would implement it, so look into it. I think there's a limit of 15 commands per sequence, hopefully it doesn't take more than this to do what you want and I'm not sure how reliable the sequences are, you'd probably have to mess with the delay settings so that IR codes are not sent too quickly and the receiver misses them.


----------



## milund

yes, theory sais you can't pinpount low frequencies, but since all equipment, including subs, has harmonic distortion at higher frequencies it is normally easy to pinpoint the sub if it is not placed near the main speakers. Optimally you need two subs.

.


----------



## D53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/11726167
> 
> 
> Yes, it should be easy to do. If your router is a supported version, you can use one of the custom firmwares below, otherwise it won't work.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



So, in addition to Vista Premium, I need a router? Also, when you discuss a supported router, do you mean supported by Vista or supported by Denon?


Thanks for the information as I am trying to configure a new computer for purchase.


----------



## kevinwoodward



It seems to me that PureDirect still crosses over at what AUDYSEY set my crosover to. That was a 100HZ which seems way to high for me, might have been 120 as well


pure direct is pure BS if it turns off the sub, speakers able to go down to 20hz are gigantic, you are losing all the bottom end if you turn off the crossover to the sub


me.


----------



## j2clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milund* /forum/post/11719795
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am considering buying a Buffalo Terastion either the "Live" og the "Pro II" version. The Pro II version is simply a NAS server with SMB (Samba) support and no media server. The Live version has "powerful DLNA CERTIFIED multimedia server solution" according to Buffalos homepage. Will either of these work with the AVR-3808 for audio streaming? (The reason for using a NAS box is that I don't want my noisy and very power consuming PC turned on all the time).
> 
> 
> I would like to store all my CDs in FLAC format on the NAS box and use the 3808 to play it. Can the 3808 handle this in a proper way?
> 
> 
> Can you access your music without having the TV turned on?
> 
> 
> Any recommendations are welcome.



For a long time I was looking at Buffalo's TeraStation and ReadyNAS. The TeraStation didn't fly because it is not UPnP compliant, and the ReadyNAS was just way too expensive for what I needed.


I recently settled on the HP Media Vault. Out of the box it does not support FLAC (they don't really tell you what they support), however I very quickly and simply installed TwonkyMedia on the box using instructions from here ( http://www.k0lee.com/hpmediavault/)and everything has been working flawlessly.


I am streaming to a 4308CI, but that shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11731341
> 
> 
> You probably will have to do a "Reset". See page 58 of the manual......
> 
> You will lose all your prior settings....



What about pulling out the batteries? Will that reset the remote? The second remote does bring up the menu so it is something that was selected on primary remote.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/11733628
> 
> 
> What about pulling out the batteries? Will that reset the remote? The second remote does bring up the menu so it is something that was selected on primary remote.



Make sure it's in tuner mode, That is the "TU" symbol flashes when you push a button.

If that doesn't work do the batt thing & try it in "TU" again.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11730510
> 
> 
> so i guess it isn't just me
> 
> how do i get the sub to operate in pure audio?
> 
> 
> is it truly a bug
> 
> i think all my denon receivers over the years turn it off in any direct mode?
> 
> 
> any suggestions are appreciated...



I think you can turn it on. I believe when you are in your source that you want to play and your surround mode is set to pure direct, you should have an option under Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters called Subwoofer with an On / Off option.


----------



## milund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j2clark* /forum/post/11733401
> 
> 
> For a long time I was looking at Buffalo's TeraStation and ReadyNAS. The TeraStation didn't fly because it is not UPnP compliant, and the ReadyNAS was just way too expensive for what I needed.
> 
> 
> I recently settled on the HP Media Vault. Out of the box it does not support FLAC (they don't really tell you what they support), however I very quickly and simply installed TwonkyMedia on the box using instructions from here ( http://www.k0lee.com/hpmediavault/)and everything has been working flawlessly.
> 
> 
> I am streaming to a 4308CI, but that shouldn't make a difference.



But if I use the "new" TeraStation Live which is DNLA certifiede it should work? Or if I install TwonkyVision on it?

The reason I am after the TeraStation is that is the cheapest 4-disk raid-5 solution available (at least where I live). I would like some security when ripping 300+ CD's to harddisk. That is something I would like to do only once


----------



## milund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11732721
> 
> 
> It seems to me that PureDirect still crosses over at what AUDYSEY set my crosover to. That was a 100HZ which seems way to high for me, might have been 120 as well
> 
> 
> pure direct is pure BS if it turns off the sub, speakers able to go down to 20hz are gigantic, you are losing all the bottom end if you turn off the crossover to the sub
> 
> 
> me.



My point is that if are going to use a sub you kind of defeat the point of using the "stereo-only-never-touched-by-a-tone-control". The only way to use a sub correctly for stereo is to have two of them and place them right by (or under) the main speakers. If you do that, you could as well just have big main speakers.

This is just my point of view, but I also live with B&W 801's (the old Matrix 801 S3) - so feel free to ignore me







. I am lucky to have a wife who accepts that speakers can have some size.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mapostol* /forum/post/11748201
> 
> 
> Guys I did everything you said to do in WMP11 (runnign Windows XP Pro). Shared files and still no Denon to share with.
> 
> 
> The Denon is hooked up to an outlet in the living room. That leads to the basement where there is a Linksys WRT54G Wireless router. My two computers can be seen but no Denon.
> 
> 
> Removed Zone Alarm. Trued running with just the Windows Firewall and without it.
> 
> 
> What could I be doing wrong?
> 
> 
> Router is set to DHCP and so is the Denon.
> 
> 
> When I switch to the Network interface on the Denon I get a "Network Problem" error displayed and that's it.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MIKE



Make sure your in the Ethernet port, the Denon Link & the Ethernet ports have the same plug ins.


----------



## transco

Firmware update failed!!! Everything went OK until it got to module 6 (6 of 14), which is the DSP1 firmware. It tried several times than quit. Help!


----------



## kawzx7

Try again??


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11749750
> 
> 
> Try again??



Failed 4 times out of 4 tries.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/11749763
> 
> 
> Failed 4 times out of 4 tries.




Sad to say, but you may have to do a full reset, or maybe you unit might be defective. All other machines on your net connection are running ok?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11750167
> 
> 
> Sad to say, but you may have to do a full reset, or maybe you unit might be defective. All other machines on your net connection are running ok?



The CS I talked to the other day said I'd need to do a full reset *Before* doing the update.


I'm busy using my 3808 right now so it'll probably be Sat morning after work before I can do the update myself.


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11750167
> 
> 
> Sad to say, but you may have to do a full reset, or maybe you unit might be defective. All other machines on your net connection are running ok?



At this point I'll try anything. How would I go about doing a full reset? Do you know how I can see the current version numbers of the installed firmware? Yes... no network problems I know of and I'm able to access the 3808 via the browser interface. The first 5 firmware modules updated without a hitch. I finally gave up an power cycled the unit and tried another firmware update and it said the DSP1 firmware was now updated (#6), then DSP2 (#7) failed. One more power cycle and it finished install and said I had the latest firmware. Unfortunately it apparently doesn't realize that the DSP1 and DSP2 firmware is compromised and I don't have any way to force a new firmware reload.


----------



## freebird2003

is the uodate for non ci versions also ??


Thanks alot


----------



## kawzx7

Moose, I hear ya, but at least from the internet radio side, no more lockups since the firmware, so I assume it "took"? Gosh I hope so.......


----------



## rizzxx7

why is the update not on the denon website? I've clicked on the update before and it went through the same thing and nothing was done. I'll just wait until they actually announce it on their website.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/11750995
> 
> 
> At this point I'll try anything. How would I go about doing a full reset? Do you know how I can see the current version numbers of the installed firmware? Yes... no network problems I know of and I'm able to access the 3808 via the browser interface. The first 5 firmware modules updated without a hitch. I finally gave up an power cycled the unit and tried another firmware update and it said the DSP1 firmware was now updated (#6), then DSP2 (#7) failed. One more power cycle and it finished install and said I had the latest firmware. Unfortunately it apparently doesn't realize that the DSP1 and DSP2 firmware is compromised and I don't have any way to force a new firmware reload.




Well, after each update, mine said Update Check OK. Did yours do that? If so, I think you're good. I hear what Moose is saying about the reset, but so far, so good on mine. I dunno......


----------



## kevinwoodward

I was able to find a station but now i can't find how i did it

can someone walk me through it ?


also


there was a link to some iradio or something, does anyone know if we have access to that?


my denon login did not work...



thanks...


----------



## Challkhmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshuaL* /forum/post/11741423
> 
> 
> This stumped me for a bit as well - you have to do two things:
> 
> 
> 1) enable the surround back speakers; by default the 3808 is in Zone 2 mode, you have to change it to 7.1 mode.
> 
> 2) change the surround parameter to PLIIx ... then when a Dolby Digital 5.1 source is on it should display "Dolby D + PLIIx C" (C for cinema vs. game vs. music)
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Joshua,

I have been frustrated by not getting any replies to my audio settings questions. Since you seem estute in this area I will try to make a direct appeal to your knowledge. Perhaps this question is too rudementary, but I would like to know when to use Dolby vs. dts and when to use pure direct, cinema, music, etc audio settings. I have HDMI inputs from my Comcast box (coax split for PIP); HDMI input from my PS3; and RCA jacks from an old Rotel CD player. I have HDMI output from my 3808 to my PIO Plasma. I love the picture but I am not sure I'm getting the best sound out of my 5.1 B&W bookshelf surround set up. Any advice would be much appreciated. Toph


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11752425
> 
> 
> Well, after each update, mine said Update Check OK. Did yours do that? If so, I think you're good. I hear what Moose is saying about the reset, but so far, so good on mine. I dunno......



Nope, it just went on to the next update.


I called Denon tech support and guess what... they said there is no update for the AVR-3808ci, therefore what I was telling him couldn't be true. This after waiting on hold for over 30 minutes. Bottom line, my 3808 would seem to be permanently busted.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/11752949
> 
> 
> Nope, it just went on to the next update.
> 
> 
> I called Denon tech support and guess what... they said there is no update for the AVR-3808ci, therefore what I was telling him couldn't be true. This after waiting on hold for over 30 minutes. Bottom line, my 3808 would seem to be permanently busted.




Have you tried the "RESET" before saying it is dead?


----------



## kawzx7

Weeeeeeell, if you have had it less than 30 days and purchased from an authorized dealer.....if it were me, I would return as defective!


Edit: Thanks to bwclark for that, good luck transco!!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/11752949
> 
> 
> 
> I called Denon tech support and guess what... they said there is no update for the AVR-3808ci,


*Just talked to Denon Customer Support:*


There will be a FW revision on the FW servers today! (for the first time)









*NOTE:* You will need to do a RESET BEFORE doing the FW update.


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11753007
> 
> 
> Have you tried the "RESET" before saying it is dead?



Yep, three times.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11753330
> 
> *Just talked to Denon Customer Support:*
> 
> 
> There will be a FW revision on the FW servers today! (for the first time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* You will need to do a RESET BEFORE doing the FW update.




Lovely. Well, what's done is done I guess. My updates seemed to take ok per the receiver. Can anyone who did NOT do the reset confirm that updates took as well???


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/11752911
> 
> 
> Joshua,
> 
> I have been frustrated by not getting any replies to my audio settings questions. Since you seem estute in this area I will try to make a direct appeal to your knowledge. Perhaps this question is too rudementary, but I would like to know when to use Dolby vs. dts and when to use pure direct, cinema, music, etc audio settings. I have HDMI inputs from my Comcast box (coax split for PIP); HDMI input from my PS3; and RCA jacks from an old Rotel CD player. I have HDMI output from my 3808 to my PIO Plasma. I love the picture but I am not sure I'm getting the best sound out of my 5.1 B&W bookshelf surround set up. Any advice would be much appreciated. Toph



FYI you may not be getting too much input on these questions because they are generic questions not specifically related to these receivers and a lot of thread readers in threads this long may just skim over those types of questions to get to the stuff they're really looking for (or at least that's how I am). You may want to post a new thread for the generic question to get more responses (ie "when should I use the different surround modes?").


Also there is no one specific right answer to your questions. A lot of this depends on personal opinion. Some people prefer DD and some prefer DTS; there is no one right answer. Some prefer the DSP modes and some hate them (maybe most hate them). Also have you RTFM? Here's some info from the manual:




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Denon Manual* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DOLBY PLgx or DOLBY PLg
> 
> : The signals are decoded in DOLBY PLgx or DOLBY PLg for playback.
> 
> Cinema : This mode is suited for movie sources.
> 
> Music : This mode is suited for music sources.
> 
> Game : This mode is suited for games.
> 
> Pro Logic : This is the Pro Logic playback mode. This can be selected when playing with a DOLBY PLg decoder. When this mode is selected, “DOLBY PL” is displayed.
> 
> 
> DTS NEO:6 : The signals are decoded in DTS NEO:6 for playback.
> 
> Cinema : This mode is suited for movie sources.
> 
> Music : This mode is suited for music sources.
> 
> 
> neural : It is possible to play analog input signals and PCM (2-channel, 48 kHz or less) in the surround mode. This is the optimum mode for playing sources recorded in XM HD Surround (vpage 48
> 
> 
> DSP Simulation modes:
> 
> 7CH STEREO : This mode is for enjoying stereo sound from all speakers.
> 
> WIDE SCREEN : This mode is for enjoying the atmosphere of viewing a movie on a large screen.
> 
> SUPER STADIUM : This mode is suited for viewing sports programs.
> 
> ROCK ARENA : This mode is for enjoying the atmosphere of a live concert in an arena.
> 
> JAZZ CLUB : This mode is for enjoying the atmosphere of a live concert in a jazz club.
> 
> CLASSIC CONCERT : This mode is for appreciating classical concert programs.
> 
> MONO MOVIE : This mode is for playing monaural movie sources with surround sound.
> 
> VIDEO GAME : This mode is suited for achieving surround sound with video games.
> 
> MATRIX : This mode lets you add a sense of expansion to stereo music sources.
> 
> VIRTUAL : This mode is for enjoying surround effects using only the front speakers or headphones.



I hope that helps some.


----------



## csd

Thought I would join the fray here. I just ordered a 3808 from Abt to replace my 7 year old 3300. Should be here on Tuesday. I guess the first thing I'll be doing is upgrading the firmware. Can't wait!


Charlie


----------



## SirDracula

I think I'll wait on the firmware upgrade until I see some official word from Denon on what's fixed, what the proper upgrade procedure is, etc. The current bugs are minor enough to live with them for a few more weeks.


----------



## mapostol

Well....

I figured out the port in the living room is bad. I connected the Denon to another port in the bedroom with a longer cord and only the internet radio function shows up now under the NET/USB selection. I tried logging onto RadioDenon.com and it would not accept my MAC address. Is there a special way of inputting it?


Also how do you get it to be visible on the network? I could not even log into it. I am sure it all networking issues as I have 2 Linksys routers linked together.


Thanks for all the help thus far.


MIKE


----------



## bwclark

Great, so its the Ethernet connector.

And you have internet radio via a local connection to your router. Excellent.


Do you have music on your PC? What are you using for a media server...ie Windows Media Player 11 is recommended by Denon. So try it and make sure the Denon is showing up under Library>media sharing. Then it should show up in the NET menu section of the Denon.


You really don't need radiodenon unless you want to add some stations that are not listed....I doubt that as the Internet Radio is connecting to the radiodenon menus directly and has a vast number of stations.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11733749
> 
> 
> Make sure it's in tuner mode, That is the "TU" symbol flashes when you push a button.
> 
> If that doesn't work do the batt thing & try it in "TU" again.



That did the trick, thanks.


----------



## mapostol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11759273
> 
> 
> Great, so its the Ethernet connector.
> 
> And you have internet radio via a local connection to your router. Excellent.
> 
> 
> Do you have music on your PC? What are you using for a media server...ie Windows Media Player 11 is recommended by Denon. So try it and make sure the Denon is showing up under Library>media sharing. Then it should show up in the NET menu section of the Denon.
> 
> 
> You really don't need radiodenon unless you want to add some stations that are not listed....I doubt that as the Internet Radio is connecting to the radiodenon menus directly and has a vast number of stations.



The Internet Radio function shows up on the Denon but I can not access any stations. Should they just show up in the menu?? How do you get them to play?


I am using WMP11 but no Denon is showing up to share with. I have sharing enabled and I have more MP3s than I know what to do with







.


I might try Tvercity or something like that tomorrow.


Sorry for the newbie questions. I am coming from a 10 year old Marantz receiver which was great but the Denon has so much more capability.


MIKE


----------



## bwclark

From your remote, go to Menu and then Manual Setup>Network Setup>Network Info.


It should show:

DHCP - ON

IP Address - 192.168.xxx.xxx

MAC Address -


If you cannot see this then you likely have a connection or router setup issue that is preventing both access to the internet and your PC via the router. The fact that the WMP11 does not show the Denon indicates this also. I don't think it is WMP11.

To access Internet Radio, the NET menu should show "Internet Radio" and then highlighting it and pressing the large ENTER button on the remote should get you to the next level of the Internet Radio menu.


----------



## mapostol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11760335
> 
> 
> From your remote, go to Menu and then Manual Setup>Network Setup>Network Info.
> 
> 
> It should show:
> 
> DHCP - ON
> 
> IP Address - 192.168.xxx.xxx
> 
> MAC Address -
> 
> 
> If you cannot see this then you likely have a connection or router setup issue that is preventing both access to the internet and your PC via the router.



It reads exactly that.

Am I totally missing the point on how to get the stations to show up in the Internet radio?


MIKE


----------



## bwclark

They should show up in the Internet Radio menus without doing anything.

Are you able to navigate thru the Internet Radio menus? Any stations show up?


----------



## intelonetwo

Can the ip address such as 10.0.xxx.xxx have something to do with my network problems?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11760377
> 
> 
> Can the ip address such as 10.0.xxx.xxx have something to do with my network problems?



Are you using DHCP? If so, you should see 192.168.xxx.xxx

OR did you assign an IP address?


----------



## bwclark

This is how I have my Linksys Network router setup...see pic.


----------



## intelonetwo

hi bwclark,

When I do ipconfig /all. It shows DHCP enabled. Ip address as 10.0.xxx.xx?, and the default gatway as a [email protected]


I can see the Denon in WMP 11, but on the Denon receiver it doesn't show Tversity, nor WMP11.


To answer you question about assigning the ip address, the router assigned the ip address automatically. It said it had to assign the [email protected] address so as not to confuse the router, or system somehow. But that's another story. I'm just trying to get the Denon to see the Tversity or WMP11 through the router. Would I be better suited to go get a Buffalo, or Belkin, so I can have more control over router functions.


----------



## intelonetwo

What ip address is the 192.168.1.100. The Denon?


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11760736
> 
> 
> What ip address is the 192.168.1.100. The Denon?



bwclarks starting ip address is 192.168.1.100 and he has a range of 50 possible IP addresses ( 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.150 ). If your seeing 10.0.xxx.xx?, then that's not right. Verify on your router how many ip addresses it will allow. Your AVR should grab a free IP address from what's available.


----------



## VideoBoy58

bwclark, you should drop that 50 down to a much smaller number. Unless you have that many devices on your network. I have 3 devices. A hardwired PC, a wireless lap top and the Denon 3808. So, I have my max set to 3. I might bump it up if I have a friend that wants access.


----------



## intelonetwo

ok, I went into the router and turned off all the firewalls as well as windows firewall. I set NAT Filtering to open, and disabled SPI Firewall. I changed my router ip address to 168.192.x.x. So now, the ip addresses are:

Router = 192.168.v.v
Computer = 192.168.v.x
Denon 3808ci = 192.168.v.n


----------



## DenonRules

intelonetwo, I've had similar problems. After disabling UpnP on the router the Denon was assigned an IP address to 168.192.-.- and everything works fine.


----------



## DenonRules

btw, my router is a Netgear WGR614 running firmware version V2.0.21TDC_2.0.21


----------



## TheMoose

I found out when setting up my Radio Denon account the "Mac address as listed on screen is one of the bugs that need fixing, it doesn't want the IP address it wants the ID of your receiver which is located on the rear of the receiver next to the Denon Link port.


----------



## jcloudm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11753434
> 
> 
> Lovely. Well, what's done is done I guess. My updates seemed to take ok per the receiver. Can anyone who did NOT do the reset confirm that updates took as well???



I had a somewhat unique experience. I started the firmware upgrade without doing a reset and it worked for a long time (update 6 took forever). I left the room it was taking so long. When I came back, update 14 had failed. I forget the exact message, but update 14 is something to do with the ethernet.


When I turned the receiver back on, the menus all got garbled every time I tried to scroll through any menu elements. The garbled menus persisted through power-offs. So, I did a reset, and the menus came up fine. I started the firmware upgrade again, and it zipped right through all of them until it got to #14, which it said was successful that time.


My theory is that doing a reset first makes it more likely that firmware upgrades will work correctly, but you may get lucky and it will work without the reset. I wish I had been that lucky, since I've got to run Audyssey all over again.


----------



## Valvear

Would appreciate opinions; I am setting up the new HT and I have identified the 3808 as a good base solution. My HT installer is touting the Anthem AVM 50 + amp combo for $6300. I can handle this in my budget but do I take the plunge? Would the the Anthem combo with the premium scaler and audio upgrade justify the 4X premium?


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## erikk

We have some bad information here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11760377
> 
> 
> Can the ip address such as 10.0.xxx.xxx have something to do with my network problems?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11760396
> 
> 
> Are you using DHCP? *If so, you should see 192.168.xxx.xxx*
> 
> OR did you assign an IP address?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11760944
> 
> 
> bwclarks starting ip address is 192.168.1.100 and he has a range of 50 possible IP addresses ( 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.150 ). *If your seeing 10.0.xxx.xx?, then that's not right.* Verify on your router how many ip addresses it will allow. Your AVR should grab a free IP address from what's available.




Most consumer routers use 192.168.xxx.xxx for their private IP lans but those are not the only IP address blocks reserved for private LANs. Read up on private networks here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network 


The available IP Subnets are:


10.0.0.xxx – 10.255.255.xxx

172.16.0.xxx – 172.31.255.xxx

192.168.0.xxx – 192.168.255.xxx


So your router could be 10.0.0.1, 10.255.255.1, 172.16.0.1, 172.31.255.1, 192.168.0.1, 192.168.255.1 or any combination therein and still be perfectly fine as long as the Denon was in the same first 3 blocks of numbers (ie router XXX.YYY.ZZZ.1 and Denon XXX.YYY.ZZZ.2 through XXX.YYY.ZZZ.255). And the router doesn't even need to be .1 (that's just a normal convention) but let's not confuse people even more.


----------



## spie2

Does this unit have a blue led indicating it's receiving & processing a DTS/Dolby Digital audio stream like most other receivers ?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/11765168
> 
> 
> Does this unit have a blue led indicating it's receiving & processing a DTS/Dolby Digital audio stream like most other receivers ?




Denons' new AVR's have a display that shows the exact decoder in operation....see pic. (no blue lights...just the display of the decoder).


----------



## joesv

Hi all, Have been following this thread for weeks while setting up my 3808, all has went well but having problems getting the 3808 to see my computer. I have internet radio working, and i can control the 3808 at my web browser. My Lynksys router sees the 3808 and windows media player sees the 3808. but the stereo does not see my comp. I was playing around with the router settings and stumbled on this. if i clone the mac address of my computer, the denon sees my computer and will play songs from it. BUT i loose access to the internet, if i undo the mac address cloning, the internet comes back but the denon quits seeing my computer. Not sure what is happening but would like any help anyone may have.


----------



## bwclark

Several pages back someone else had a similar problem with the PC not showing up in the NET menus. Both you and he have good network connectivity, WMP sharing ok, but still no PC showing up.


I suggested it could be one of any number of startup programs like firewalls, antivirum, spy programs, etc. (ie Zone Alarm, Spy Sweeper, NOD32, etc. ) that is affecting the sharing of the PC with the Denon. He isolated his problem to several choices, by configuring these programs to not start with Windows. You may be able to determine if you also have a specific program that is interferring with the sharing by doing the same.


I would start with any firewall you may be running first.

NOTE: Just shutting down these may not work as they will continue to run in the background....you must configure the program to not startup.


----------



## joesv

ill give that a try Thanks.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joesv* /forum/post/11766475
> 
> 
> ill give that a try Thanks.



A good way to disable these startup programs is to:


START>RUN>type "msconfig">Startup Tab and uncheck those programs that you do not wish to start.


----------



## joesv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11766567
> 
> 
> A good way to disable these startup programs is to:
> 
> 
> START>RUN>type "msconfig">Startup Tab and uncheck those programs that you do not wish to start.



I Disabled Windows defender fire wall and McAfee fire wall, still did not help. It looks like the problem is the mac address and the router. I dont know why but cloning my computers mac adress in router setup instantly fixs the problem, my PC shows up on the denon. but i loose internet. sounds like a communication problem between the router and the denon.


----------



## bwclark

Appears you need a good Computer Networking Forum!









Obviously this Thread is not the ideal place to iron out this type of issue, so perhaps someplace like this might work:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/ 


Check under Networking.....


Good luck!


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcloudm* /forum/post/11763659
> 
> 
> I had a somewhat unique experience. I started the firmware upgrade without doing a reset and it worked for a long time (update 6 took forever). I left the room it was taking so long. When I came back, update 14 had failed. I forget the exact message, but update 14 is something to do with the ethernet.
> 
> 
> When I turned the receiver back on, the menus all got garbled every time I tried to scroll through any menu elements. The garbled menus persisted through power-offs. So, I did a reset, and the menus came up fine. I started the firmware upgrade again, and it zipped right through all of them until it got to #14, which it said was successful that time.
> 
> 
> My theory is that doing a reset first makes it more likely that firmware upgrades will work correctly, but you may get lucky and it will work without the reset. I wish I had been that lucky, since I've got to run Audyssey all over again.



Thanks jcloudm, I will stick without the reset at this point. I hope I am one of the lucky ones.


----------



## ChromeAce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11412027
> 
> 
> I haven't had any issues with my Tivo S3. What kind of cables are you using? There have been more than a few reports where people swapout their cables and everything works. Even though those same older cables work with other devices. Monoprice cables are the ones I haven't heard any issues from. You could get the 28AWG ones for all your needs and a 24AWG for that 20ft run. Wouldn't cost you all that much either.



You don't say what display you're using with your TiVo Series3 and the Denon 3808. I have swapped cables and am still having the same problem. I get audio from the TiVo via HDMI into the Denon, but no video on my Epson projector from the Denon when switched to the TiVo.


The Epson information screen registers the resolution the TiVo is outputting, and changes when I change it on the TiVo, but no picture. I even bypassed the 20ft cable to the projector with a shorter one and got the same result.


I would guess this is an HDCP problem between the TiVo, the Denon, and the Epson. Anyon else have this combination?


----------



## spie2

Is it possible to display a component video source (PS3 connected via component going through Denon's 3808 via component to a beamer, having no hdmi connection, and having the sound from the PS3 going via hdmi through the receiver (for enjoying LPCM sound) ?


This is possible within the PS3 settings (video => component 720p, sound => hdmi LPCM), but can the receiver handle this ?

Thanks.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11765286
> 
> 
> Denons' new AVR's have a display that shows the exact decoder in operation....see pic. (no blue lights...just the display of the decoder).



Yes it does, however, I have never been able to to get anything but "multi-channel in" for discs that have TrueHD audio (eg, 300.)


Has anyone got the TrueHD light to turn on? If so with what disc and what settings?


Thanks.


fafner


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11769403
> 
> 
> Yes it does, however, I have never been able to to get anything but "multi-channel in" for discs that have TrueHD audio (eg, 300.)
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the TrueHD light to turn on? If so with what disc and what settings?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> fafner



Since TrueHD is sent via PCM you will not see the TrueHD on the display.

You would need bitstream sent from the player to achieve that in the display...I think only the new BR player by Samsung has that.


See this post in the 4308CI thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1103


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11769403
> 
> 
> Yes it does, however, I have never been able to to get anything but "multi-channel in" for discs that have TrueHD audio (eg, 300.)
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the TrueHD light to turn on? If so with what disc and what settings?



- I'm not sure what everyone's obsession is with seeing the TrueHD display light up on their receiver.










The Toshiba A35 will send bitstream to the 3808ci... but it will sound identical to multichannel PCM. The biggest downside is when you use bitstream for some of the advanced HD-DVD features.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=916050


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11770624
> 
> 
> - I'm not sure what everyone's obsession is with seeing the TrueHD display light up on their receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Toshiba A35 will send bitstream to the 3808ci... but it will sound identical to multichannel PCM. The biggest downside is when you use bitstream for some of the advanced HD-DVD features.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=916050



I'm not sure what your obsession is with people wanting to know if their unit is working right or not.


It seems obvious that since the Denon 3808 has a True HD light on the display panel the light should show up when receiving/sending True HD signals.


Otherwise, people like me and the others you are obsessing over will rightfully think that something wrong is going on.


Please provide an answer if you have one, and for your own sake, please stop obsessing over people who payed over a grand just wanting to insure that they are getting their money's worth.


fafner


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11770866
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your obsession is with people wanting to know if their unit is working right or not.
> 
> 
> It seems obvious that since the Denon 3808 has a True HD light on the display panel the light should show up when receiving/sending True HD signals.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, people like me and the others you are obsessing over will rightfully think that something wrong is going on.
> 
> 
> Please provide an answer if you have one, and for your own sake, please stop obsessing over people who payed over a grand just wanting to insure that they are getting their money's worth.
> 
> 
> fafner



Here's the problem you don't seem to be getting. The only way that the TrueHD light will light up is if the receiver is getting a TrueHD signal in bitstream and doing the decoding. There are only a very few number of players (and they're all brand new) that actually send out TrueHD or DTS-HD via bitstream. Most all the older HD-DVD and Bluray players only send it out as already decoded multichannel PCM. If you want your TrueHD light to come on you need to buy one of these new players.


The reason that people are saying things like "I'm not sure what everyone's obsession is with seeing the TrueHD display light up on their receiver." is because whether the receiver is doing the decoding or the player is doing the decoding you're hearing the same signal. There is no degradation by having the player doing the decoding and the receiver can still manipulate the decoded signal (ie do bass management). So the only difference between the player doing the decoding and the receiver doing it, is that you don't get your TrueHD light to come on.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11770978
> 
> 
> Here's the problem you don't seem to be getting. The only way that the TrueHD light will light up is if the receiver is getting a TrueHD signal in bitstream and doing the decoding. There are only a very few number of players (and they're all brand new) that actually send out TrueHD or DTS-HD via bitstream. Most all the older HD-DVD and Bluray players only send it out as already decoded multichannel PCM. If you want your TrueHD light to come on you need to buy one of these new players.
> 
> 
> The reason that people are saying things like "I'm not sure what everyone's obsession is with seeing the TrueHD display light up on their receiver." is because whether the receiver is doing the decoding or the player is doing the decoding you're hearing the same signal. There is no degradation by having the player doing the decoding and the receiver can still manipulate the decoded signal (ie do bass management). So the only difference between the player doing the decoding and the receiver doing it, is that you don't get your TrueHD light to come on.



I don't have "older" HD-DVD or Blu-Ray players (why would you assume that?) I have the Toshiba A35 and the Sony 301 (with upgraded firmware. Would you please go on with your explanation please?


fafner


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11771024
> 
> 
> I don't have "older" HD-DVD or Blu-Ray players (why would you assume that?) I have the Toshiba A35 and the Sony 301 (with upgraded firmware. Would you please go on with your explanation please?



- Unless a fellow owner comes into this very thread and explains how those players need to be set up, you're going to need to do a little investigative work on your own. Go into the audio settings for each player. Under HDMI, there should be a setting for Bitstream. If you have it set for PCM right now, you'll have to change it.


No need to get defensive, my original comment was tongue in cheek. Hence the smiley. Having your player decode TrueHD to PCM is no different than having your player doing it. As my previous link noted, you're actually losing sound quality for advanced features. Sanjay has one of the best explanations that I've seen.

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853 

_Think of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as zipping a computer file to save space. None of the data is discarded, just packed more efficiently to take up less storage space. When you unzip the file, 100% of the data is still there, and you get a bit-for-bit copy of the original.


If you had a zipped document that you wanted to send me on disc, you would have two choices. You could unzip it on your computer before putting it on the disc. Or you could send it to me as a zipped file (would take up less space on the disc) and I could unzip it on my computer. Either way, I end up with the exact same document, down to the last letter._


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11770866
> 
> 
> It seems obvious that since the Denon 3808 has a True HD light on the display panel the light should show up when receiving/sending True HD signals.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, people like me and the others you are obsessing over will rightfully think that something wrong is going on.



- If your player is doing the decoding, you're going to see Multi-Channel PCM light up on the 3808. If the receiver is receiving Dolby TrueHD as bitstream, then you'll see the display on the receiver light up. Either way, you're getting the same exact sound quality.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11771024
> 
> 
> I don't have "older" HD-DVD or Blu-Ray players (why would you assume that?) I have the Toshiba A35 and the Sony 301 (with upgraded firmware. Would you please go on with your explanation please?
> 
> 
> fafner



I'm sorry I made an assumption but you never indicated you had a player capable of outputting in bitstream and that you understood that issue. I presume then that you know to have the players output audio via the HDMI via bitstream? If you do, it sounds like your denon is broken.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11771274
> 
> 
> - Unless a fellow owner comes into this very thread and explains how those players need to be set up, you're going to need to do a little investigative work on your own. Go into the audio settings for each player. Under HDMI, there should be a setting for Bitstream. If you have it set for PCM right now, you'll have to change it.
> 
> 
> No need to get defensive, my original comment was tongue in cheek. Hence the smiley. Having your player decode TrueHD to PCM is no different than having your player doing it. As my previous link noted, you're actually losing sound quality for advanced features. Sanjay has one of the best explanations that I've seen.
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853
> 
> _Think of Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as zipping a computer file to save space. None of the data is discarded, just packed more efficiently to take up less storage space. When you unzip the file, 100% of the data is still there, and you get a bit-for-bit copy of the original.
> 
> 
> If you had a zipped document that you wanted to send me on disc, you would have two choices. You could unzip it on your computer before putting it on the disc. Or you could send it to me as a zipped file (would take up less space on the disc) and I could unzip it on my computer. Either way, I end up with the exact same document, down to the last letter._



Actually, I already asked a fellow owner in my original post.


FYI, there is no Bitstream option under HDMI for either player. The A35 has Bitstream for SPDIF but I am not using that.


I know you are trying to be helpful but telling me and others to do things that are not possible is not helpful at all.


Also, please note that I did not ask whether the sound would be the same whether decoded in the player or the receiver. I purposedly did not want to go there.


I don't believe there is one post in this thread where a user has reported that the TrueHD icon lights up while there are many such reports in the Onkyo AVR threads.


This discrepency has led me to question whether the Denon has some fault in it that is preventing the TrueHD display. Perhaps I should have mentioned this in my original post or in a subsequent one.


Thanks anyway.


fafner


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/11771376
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I made an assumption but you never indicated you had a player capable of outputting in bitstream and that you understood that issue. I presume then that you know to have the players output audio via the HDMI via bitstream? If you do, it sounds like your denon is broken.



See above post. Neither of my players has an option for bitstream under HDMI. The choices are Auto or LPCM.


I realize that you also are trying to be helpful, but as I said above telling me to select something that does not exist is not helpful at all.


fafner


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11771610
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is one post in this thread where a user has reported that the TrueHD icon lights up while there are many such reports in the Onkyo AVR threads.



- I would try to contact this user or someone in this thread to see what they have their A35 set to.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=915405


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11771024
> 
> 
> I don't have "older" HD-DVD or Blu-Ray players (why would you assume that?) *I have the Toshiba A35* and the Sony 301 (with upgraded firmware. Would you please go on with your explanation please?



*"I have the Toshiba A35"....*when did you replace your Toshiba A30?

According to this post just two weeks ago you purchased the Toshiba A30:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=263 


NOTE: The A30 does NOT do bitstream while the A35 does.


Perhaps this is the problem you are experiencing!










Toshiba A35:


The HD-A35 offers 5.1 channel analog output and High Bit Rate Audio (up to 7.1 channel) via HDMITM. *With content encoded in 7.1ch, this advanced surround sound is achieved through the HDMI connection bypassing the player´s internal audio processor and sending the signal to a 7.1 capable A/V receiver. High Bit Rate Audio will allow the consumer to integrate the HD-A35 with the latest multi-channel A/V receivers and enjoy a whole new dimension of high defi nition home entertainment.* For improved contrast and detail, and smoother transitions, the HD-A35 also adds support for Deep Color via HDMI allowing compatible display devices to deliver outstanding video quality displaying up to a billion possible colors.

------------


However, the Toshiba A30 does not offer this capability! :

THE HD-A30 TAKES THE PERFORMANCE AND CONVENIENCE OF HD DVD TO THE NEXT LEVEL.For the highest level of picture quality with today´s best performing high defi nition TVs, the HD-A30 adds 1080p output. That´s twice the resolution of a 720p signal. The HD-A30 is equipped with CE-Link HDMI-CEC connectivity. This convenient feature offers the capability to communicate with and control another HDMI-CEC compatible device in a completely new way. 1080p/24 frames per second (24p) support offers a smoother, more fi lm-like, viewing experience. Traditionally, movie fi lms are captured at 24 frames per second. The HD-A30 HD DVD player maintains this frame rate, allowing consumers to enjoy movies in their native frame rate.

------------


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11770866
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your obsession is with people wanting to know if their unit is working right or not.
> 
> 
> It seems obvious that since the Denon 3808 has a True HD light on the display panel the light should show up when receiving/sending True HD signals.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, people like me and the others you are obsessing over will rightfully think that something wrong is going on.
> 
> 
> Please provide an answer if you have one, and for your own sake, please stop obsessing over people who payed over a grand just wanting to insure that they are getting their money's worth.
> 
> 
> fafner



Unless you have an HD-DVD or BluRay player capable of sending TrueHD via bitstream to your Denon, then the Denon will always say "multi channel in." Since the only players that can do that either have just come out or are not out yet, you likely don't have one so your player will (likely) never be able to output in a way that will cause the Denon to recognize the format as TrueHD. That is because by the time it gets to the Denon the player has already decoded the TrueHD bitstream into LPCM. Since any format can be sent over LPCM, the Denon has no idea what the original format was so it just says "multi channel in."


This is not a malfunction on the Denon. It is also not a malfunction of your HD-DVD or BR player.


With that being said, even when players become available that can send TrueHD bitstream, it will likely be meaningless anyway since the ways in which the discs are being authored REQUIRES that the decoding be done in the player and thus the output will ALWAYS be LPCM and your Denon will still not light up.


Read up on the HDMI 1.3 marketing scam.


If you bought your Denon just for TrueHD and the other new format, you should return it.


HTH.


Edit: just now saw you have the A35. Disregard first paragraph.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11771838
> 
> *"I have the Toshiba A35"....*when did you replace your Toshiba A30?
> 
> According to this post just two weeks ago you purchased the Toshiba A30:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=263
> 
> 
> NOTE: The A30 does NOT do bitstream while the A35 does.
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is the problem you are experiencing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba A35:
> 
> 
> The HD-A35 offers 5.1 channel analog output and High Bit Rate Audio (up to 7.1 channel) via HDMITM. *With content encoded in 7.1ch, this advanced surround sound is achieved through the HDMI connection bypassing the player´s internal audio processor and sending the signal to a 7.1 capable A/V receiver. High Bit Rate Audio will allow the consumer to integrate the HD-A35 with the latest multi-channel A/V receivers and enjoy a whole new dimension of high defi nition home entertainment.* For improved contrast and detail, and smoother transitions, the HD-A35 also adds support for Deep Color via HDMI allowing compatible display devices to deliver outstanding video quality — displaying up to a billion possible colors.
> 
> ------------
> 
> 
> However, the Toshiba A30 does not offer this capability! :
> 
> THE HD-A30 TAKES THE PERFORMANCE AND CONVENIENCE OF HD DVD TO THE NEXT LEVEL.For the highest level of picture quality with today´s best performing high defi nition TVs, the HD-A30 adds 1080p output. That´s twice the resolution of a 720p signal. The HD-A30 is equipped with CE-Link HDMI™-CEC connectivity. This convenient feature offers the capability to communicate with and control another HDMI-CEC compatible device in a completely new way. 1080p/24 frames per second (24p) support offers a smoother, more fi lm-like, viewing experience. Traditionally, movie fi lms are captured at 24 frames per second. The HD-A30 HD DVD player maintains this frame rate, allowing consumers to enjoy movies in their native frame rate.
> 
> ------------



Oops. Yes I currently have the A30 but am considering upgrading to an A35. Also I was wrong in thinking that the Sony 301 outputs HBR audi. I apologize profusely to everyone in the thread.


fafner


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11772230
> 
> 
> With that being said, even when players become available that can send TrueHD bitstream, it will likely be meaningless anyway since the ways in which the discs are being authored REQUIRES that the decoding be done in the player and thus the output will ALWAYS be LPCM and your Denon will still not light up.
> 
> 
> HTH.



Thanks. I do not have the A35 but have the A30. Sorry about that.


However,.....lots of people are seeing the TrueHD icon on their new Onkyo AVR displays. And yet I haven't seen one report of this happening on the new Denon models.


I really am just trying to understand why Denon apparently has the capability to display a TrueHD display icon when what you and others have been saying recently is that the decoding must done in the player and thus the TrueHD light will never come on. And why does the Onkyo display the icon?


Others have said that it doesn't matter whether the decoding is done in the player or the AVR, ie, the sound will be the same, but that is an entirely different issue that I am not interested in.


I am not concerned about the light, per se, but why it lights up on the Onkyo AVR's and apparently doesn't in the new Denons. Could you please address the issue from this standpoint?


Thanks.


fafner


----------



## JeffY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11772230
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, even when players become available that can send TrueHD bitstream, it will likely be meaningless anyway since the ways in which the discs are being authored REQUIRES that the decoding be done in the player and thus the output will ALWAYS be LPCM and your Denon will still not light up.
> 
> 
> .




Sorry this is rubbish.


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11771610
> 
> 
> I don't believe there is one post in this thread where a user has reported that the TrueHD icon lights up while there are many such reports in the Onkyo AVR threads.
> 
> 
> This discrepency has led me to question whether the Denon has some fault in it that is preventing the TrueHD display. Perhaps I should have mentioned this in my original post or in a subsequent one.
> 
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> 
> fafner



Check this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post11684457 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/11684457
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of shots playing material through my Samsung 1400:
> 
> 
> X3: The last Stand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5th Element:


----------



## fafner

Erik,


Thanks very much. Clearly I missed that.


fafner


----------



## theboob

Hi. Just got my 3808 and have a few questions to more experienced users..


1) I connected my PVR (Motorola DCT6416 - Shaw Canada) using the HDMI cable to the receiver. All seems fine. On the HD channels, the receiver indicates that the audio signal is 5:1 dolby digital. However, the salesperson at the store indicated that I would have to also connect the digital audio cable up because the PVR only dumps 2 channel audio over the HDMI link. But it does seem to be outputting 5:1 with only the HDMI cable. Can anyone confirm this?


2) Also. If I indeed did want to use the digital coax cable for audio, how do you manually assign this? ie. Tell the amp to pick the video off the HDMI and the audio off the digital coax. I don't really see a way to do that. Does the amp just pick the best available signal? Cause for my oppo DVD player it does indeed find the audio coming in on the dolby digital cable because the HDMI is via DVI with no audio.


3) There seems to be something odd with the volume levels. When watching TV from the PVR (HDMI connection from PVR to AMP), the volume seems low. I need to get it up to -20 db to get some decent volume out of it. But if I'm listening to CD (2 channel analog inputs), the volume is MUCH louder at -20 db volume setting. Anyway. Can anyone comment on that? I don't see anything on the PVR menus to adjust it.


4) What about 3808 firmware versions. I never saw a screen to dump the current f/w version. There are clearly some bugs that perhaps are addessed. Are there any release notes for newer f/w versions?


5) Minor. When I MUTE the main zone, it seems that the OSD is disabled. Thats stupid. I would still like the OSD to function for zone 2. Cause eventually I'm gonna broadcast the monitor out to all my TV's in the house on channel 117. That way I can adjust the AMP from anywhere in the house and use the TV to do it. Anyhow. I assume this is a "feature"???




Thanks in advance.


----------



## fafner

"2) Also. If I indeed did want to use the digital coax cable for audio, how do you manually assign this? ie. Tell the amp to pick the video off the HDMI and the audio off the digital coax. I don't really see a way to do that. "


Actually that is easy to do and I do it for my computer. Just assign the proper HDMI port to your component and then under audio select the appropriate optical port. The 3808 knows to use the video from HDMI and audio from optical with those settings.


fafner


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffY* /forum/post/11772776
> 
> 
> Sorry this is rubbish.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9353634 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdurani* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With HD DVD, soundtracks can be authored in the 'Advanced' mode, which allows multiple content streams to be live-mixed (mixed in real time). You don't need another soundtrack for foreign languages. Just swap out the English centre channel stream with one of the foreign centre channel streams. You don't need another soundtrack for commentary. Just reduce the level of the main soundtrack and mix in the commentary stream. Same with button sounds and other interactive features, like picture-in-picture.
> 
> 
> Just like editing the document requires unzipping the file first, doing any of this live-mixing to the soundtrack requires decoding it to linear PCM first. This is why it has to be done in the player. They're not going to transmit every option to your receiver, just one soundtrack. You choose what you want to hear, it is mixed in the player (i.e, the soundtrack you want to hear is literally built in real time inside the player) and transmitted as a final mix to your receiver.
> 
> 
> Current HDMI allows 8 channels of 96/24 PCM to be transmitted (more than enough resolution for any soundtrack), but not the new codecs in their native form. When HDMI 1.3 arrives, it will allow the new codecs mentioned above to be transmitted in their native bitstream, but only if they were authored in 'Basic' mode (no interactivity). If the soundtrack was authored in Advanced mode, then it cannot be transmitted in undecoded form; decoding in the player is mandatory because of live mixing.
> 
> 
> So far, all HD DVD soundtrack have been authored in Advanced mode. Which means nothing will change when new receivers arrive on the market. Despite having HDMI 1.3 transmission and decoders built into the receiver, decoding will still have to take place in the player.



Further info on the HDMI 1.3 marketing scam:

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853


----------



## bwclark

1) I connected my PVR (Motorola DCT6416 - Shaw Canada) using the HDMI cable to the receiver. All seems fine. On the HD channels, the receiver indicates that the audio signal is 5:1 dolby digital. However, the salesperson at the store indicated that I would have to also connect the digital audio cable up because the PVR only dumps 2 channel audio over the HDMI link. But it does seem to be outputting 5:1 with only the HDMI cable. Can anyone confirm this?

_HDMI carries digital and along with it you will get the respective digital codecs showing up properly...no need to do anything else here._


3) There seems to be something odd with the volume levels. When watching TV from the PVR (HDMI connection from PVR to AMP), the volume seems low. I need to get it up to -20 db to get some decent volume out of it. But if I'm listening to CD (2 channel analog inputs), the volume is MUCH louder at -20 db volume setting. Anyway. Can anyone comment on that? I don't see anything on the PVR menus to adjust it.

_There are SRC Level adjustments in each Source. Check the menu under each source for "Other". see pic below...._


4) What about 3808 firmware versions. I never saw a screen to dump the current f/w version. There are clearly some bugs that perhaps are addessed. Are there any release notes for newer f/w versions?

_You can check your FW versions in this manner:_
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=324


----------



## rkgriffin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11773778
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9353634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further info on the HDMI 1.3 marketing scam:
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



If you visit the Onkyo 905 thread JoeRod has been doing some testing with his new Toshiba A35 sending bitstream to his receiver and it is playing everything fine. He and a couple of others said it sounds better too letting the receiver to the decoding. I am not sure if "advance authoring" only has to do with "extras" or not but, since I don't care about extras at all I will soon be sending everythig to my Denon via bitstream and let it do the decoding.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11774568
> 
> 
> If you visit the Onkyo 905 thread JoeRod has been doing some testing with his new Toshiba A35 sending bitstream to his receiver and it is playing everything fine. He and a couple of others said it sounds better too letting the receiver to the decoding. I am not sure if "advance authoring" only has to do with "extras" or not but, since I don't care about extras at all I will soon be sending everythig to my Denon via bitstream and let it do the decoding.



Cool. Let us know if it works. Nothing beats real world experience.


----------



## theboob

Thanks guys....I'll check out the source level control. Not sure how I missed that....


Also. How did you know the sequence for dumping the f/w version???? Are there some docs I don't know about??


----------



## theboob

Main ver F/W is 1.03, sub ver 00.21, DSP1 36.45, DSP2 39.36, etc...I'll check back a few pages to see what the latest is. I'll probably wait a few weeks till they iron out the f/w updates a bit. Don't need a door stop yet.


Also. The source input level worked great (had to add +8db to get it close to the other input levels). I thought those menu items were read only...But really those are all the ones I missed for controlling the input/outputs....But I've only had the amp running for a day now so I guess I'll give myself a break...


Thanks again...


----------



## spie2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11773437
> 
> 
> "2) Actually that is easy to do and I do it for my computer. Just assign the proper HDMI port to your component and then under audio select the appropriate optical port. The 3808 knows to use the video from HDMI and audio from optical with those settings.
> 
> 
> fafner




Will this also work having a component video source (PS3 video set to component) with a hdmi audio source (PS3 audio set to HDMI)? This because I'm using a component cable to my 720p beamer and want to enjoy Multi-Channel PCM sound through the receiver.


----------



## JeffY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11773778
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post9353634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further info on the HDMI 1.3 marketing scam:
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh..._Necessary/853



But we have already been told by Toshiba that bitstream ignores advanced mode.


----------



## Challkhmc

Thanks Erik

I appreciate your candid reply.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/11775844
> 
> 
> Will this also work having a component video source (PS3 video set to component) with a hdmi audio source (PS3 audio set to HDMI)? This because I'm using a component cable to my 720p beamer and want to enjoy Multi-Channel PCM sound through the receiver.



I don't know. That is one you have to try yourself.


fafner


----------



## Digitalfreakus

I Noticed earlier in this tread there were some mentions of poor bass when not using a sub on the 3808, Having just purchased a 3808 a week ago initially I was very happy with the sound however yesterday I connected my front 2 Kef floor standers to the 3808 instead on my old SONY TA-F940QS HiFi amp and have to say I’m most disappointed in the resulting sound. Basically there is just no deep bass from the front 2 channels despite the speakers being set as Large and sub being turned off. Reconnecting the SONY amp to the front pre outs of the denon resolves this problem but im shocked that a £299 8 year old amp can show this £1300 Megga Beast a clean set of heals. It is clear to me that this is not a Processing/Preamp issue and is directly related to the front channel power amps having to high a low frequency cut off point. If anyone could source a schematic diagram for me I would be game to open the Beast up and mod it, then share the resulting details on the forum







. Yes I know its under warranty but having worked in the electronics trade for 30 odd years this just dont scare me anymore.


Chris


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11779849
> 
> 
> I Noticed earlier in this tread there were some mentions of poor bass when not using a sub on the 3808, Having just purchased a 3808 a week ago initially I was very happy with the sound however yesterday I connected my front 2 Kef floor standers to the 3808 instead on my old SONY TA-F940QS HiFi amp and have to say I'm most disappointed in the resulting sound. Basically there is just no deep bass from the front 2 channels despite the speakers being set as Large and sub being turned off. Reconnecting the SONY amp to the front pre outs of the denon resolves this problem but im shocked that a £299 8 year old amp can show this £1300 Megga Beast a clean set of heals. It is clear to me that this is not a Processing/Preamp issue and is directly related to the front channel power amps having to high a low frequency cut off point. If anyone could source a schematic diagram for me I would be game to open the Beast up and mod it, then share the resulting details on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes I know its under warranty but having worked in the electronics trade for 30 odd years this just dont scare me anymore.
> 
> 
> Chris



Did you check the crossover frequency, that might be set too high for your Kefs.


----------



## Digitalfreakus

Thanks for the suggestion. Crossover is set to 40hz. this is as low as it will go. the point is I have no sub, dont need a sub, and dont want the hassle of a sub and all its associated problems. These Kef Q55.2 floor standers can shake the room when driven properly and do so very well in a 3808 > SONY QS > Kef setup. alas 3808 > Kef is a pretty weak second best







.


----------



## milund

Do you mean to say that you cannot remove the LF cutoff from the main speakers? I for one would really not like to see the low frequencies removed from my B&W 801s...


----------



## Digitalfreakus

I dont believe that there is an intensional low cut off in place as the front pre outs are fine and sound awesome when pumped into an external amp on the same speakers. also the denon is configured for *NO* sub. there is no option in the crossover section other than the various frequencies of which 40hz is the lowest. if there are any Denon Representatives here id love to hear there take on this.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11773344
> 
> 
> Hi. Just got my 3808 and have a few questions to more experienced users..
> 
> 
> 1) I connected my PVR (Motorola DCT6416 - Shaw Canada) using the HDMI cable to the receiver. All seems fine. On the HD channels, the receiver indicates that the audio signal is 5:1 dolby digital. However, the salesperson at the store indicated that I would have to also connect the digital audio cable up because the PVR only dumps 2 channel audio over the HDMI link. But it does seem to be outputting 5:1 with only the HDMI cable. Can anyone confirm this?



This is a common problem that many sales folks are not aware of. Most people do not own HDMI capable receivers, so majority of users will connect the HDMI cable to their TV sets. HDMI handshakes with the TV and determines that TV only has stereo speakers and automatically sets the audio output to stereo only. People mistakenly interpret this to mean that their cable box only supports stereo output via HDMI, and they need digital audio output for DD5.1. With your 3808, receiver tells the cablebox that it's DD5.1 capable and cablebox transmits full surround audio signal over HDMI, hence no need for a separate digital audio cable.


----------



## Digitalfreakus

Ok Folks , False alarm. It seems that the 3808 is reluctant to accept the NO Sub setting in speaker config but once one can get it to stick full bass is sent to the front L/R amp and speakers. so those of us with large floor standers do not need a sub


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11781428
> 
> 
> Ok Folks , False alarm. It seems that the 3808 is reluctant to accept the NO Sub setting in speaker config but once one can get it to stick full bass is sent to the front L/R amp and speakers. so those of us with large floor standers do not need a sub




Just to clarify - what did you do to make it stick? Seems there's either a bug in that it doesn't keep the "no sub" setting or the interface is counterintuitive in the way you "save" the setting.


Mind expanding on what you did to help the rest of us? TIA!


----------



## Digitalfreakus

Chum , thats the wierd thing. I set it and set it and set it again last night and even though the interface was insistant that the sub was off there was no bass. then tonight I tryed it again having noticed the sub light was on in the right side of the display and tryed a CD really not expecting it to work and hey presto we have propper bass from the front L/R and the sub light has gone







. maybe a restart since yesterday cleared something as the power goes off at 11pm via a mains timer (energy conservation







) . A near miss as I was ready to take the soldering iron to it as I have on 2 occations with kenwood car headunits with great success but thats another story







. I just love DEEP BASS


----------



## jerryj

Hi all,

I'm getting close to buying a 3808 (though I haven't yet totally ruled out a 4308) and have a couple of questions:

1) I have a Fujitsu Plasma (P50XHA10US) with a DVI-D input. Should I expect any problems connecting the 3808 HDMI output through a converter cable to my monitor? The manual says I might have a problem. Anyone done this?

2) I have Apple Mac computers. Does anyone know whether the 3808 will play nice with my computers?

Thanks for your help.

Jerry


----------



## watchuneed

Hi All,

I currently have my 3808 networked and it is working great!!!!!Internet raido and music from my computer are both working. My issue is when I try to get to the 3808 from my computer (I click on "network audio" in my network places) I get a screen that says "Presentation Page" that is all I get. I saw a pic in this thread where someone had a screen that they we able to do some other things. Any information would be great.


Thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchuneed* /forum/post/11784180
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I currently have my 3808 networked and it is working great!!!!!Internet raido and music from my computer are both working. My issue is when I try to get to the 3808 from my computer (I click on "network audio" in my network places) I get a screen that says "Presentation Page" that is all I get. I saw a pic in this thread where someone had a screen that they we able to do some other things. Any information would be great.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Using the IP address of the Denon and your browser you should be able to get the web page for the Denon and associated controls. You do not go thru your PC networking....just use the browser, ie IE7


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryj* /forum/post/11782126
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting close to buying a 3808 (though I haven't yet totally ruled out a 4308) and have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) I have a Fujitsu Plasma (P50XHA10US) with a DVI-D input. Should I expect any problems connecting the 3808 HDMI output through a converter cable to my monitor? The manual says I might have a problem. Anyone done this?
> 
> 2) I have Apple Mac computers. Does anyone know whether the 3808 will play nice with my computers?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Jerry




I am running HDMI>DVI on my Panny Pro ok, so it may depend upon the HDTV involved and potential handshaking issues.


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryj* /forum/post/11782126
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm getting close to buying a 3808 (though I haven't yet totally ruled out a 4308) and have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) I have a Fujitsu Plasma (P50XHA10US) with a DVI-D input. Should I expect any problems connecting the 3808 HDMI output through a converter cable to my monitor? The manual says I might have a problem. Anyone done this?
> 
> 2) I have Apple Mac computers. Does anyone know whether the 3808 will play nice with my computers?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Jerry



1) I doubt you'll have any problems. I connect my oppo DVD with a DVI to HDMI cable on the input side and it works perfect.


2) You should have no problem. There are 3 methods to get access to the amp for control from a PC/Mac. Serial, Telnet and Browser. The browser interface is a bit simplistic and ackward to say the least. For example, to move the volume up you select the volume and press submit. Thats crappy. I plan to write a full blown PDA app that accesses the full serial protocol using telnet.


By the way. Using serial or telnet, you get the entire protocol.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11781811
> 
> 
> Chum , thats the wierd thing. I set it and set it and set it again last night and even though the interface was insistant that the sub was off there was no bass. then tonight I tryed it again having noticed the sub light was on in the right side of the display and tryed a CD really not expecting it to work and hey presto we have propper bass from the front L/R and the sub light has gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . maybe a restart since yesterday cleared something as the power goes off at 11pm via a mains timer (energy conservation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . A near miss as I was ready to take the soldering iron to it as I have on 2 occations with kenwood car headunits with great success but thats another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just love DEEP BASS



I have a similar problem, I have two JBL floor standing speakers with two 10" subs in each. I do have a sub and when I tell the 3808 I have a sub, the bass to my fronts is cut way back.


I have not figured out how I can get my lows from the front to augment the sub.


----------



## rmiller

Is anybody else using the 3808 to listen to XM? I can't get either remote to do a damned thing.


How do I tune individual stations?


----------



## theboob

Well. More bugs. I tried accessing the serial protocol via Telnet (as documented) and the amp does not seem to respond. If I type MV? (query main volume), I get nothing back.


And. The web interface looks like a 2 year old wrote it. Obviously they rushed the web stuff out in a hurry.


Did notice one thing though. If I access the amp via the Browser, the telnet session does receive data indicating a change of state. But the data does NOT line up with the protocol. For example, I get "NSE0Now Playing iRadio" on the telnet session. That should be "NSA" according to the serial spec.


QUESTION: Does anyone know how I can contact Denon to let them know about these issues? These are really OBVIOUS issues and I am completely surprized that they exist at this stage of the game.


----------



## kocherm

Amateur needs help: Need a receiver for the following:

Inputs: XBox 360, PS3, Wii, PC (Audio only), Comcast DVR

Output: To a 1080p projector; surround speakers (6.1 or 7.1)

Output to other rooms: Video (HDMI or Component) to LCD HDTV and Audio (opt. or coax) to living room receiver (which will run it its own speakers)

Is a Denon 3808CI overkill...Will the Denon 2307CI cut it? I need the video signals switching to worl out. Can anyone help?


----------



## [email protected]

I just got a new 3808 and both remote controls dont work on a distance of more than 2 feet from the receiver. Has nothing to do with batteries or the RC's because on other devices like players and cable box the RC work from usual distances. Anyone know the problem? Should I return the amp? Thanks for helping!


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kocherm* /forum/post/11785606
> 
> 
> Amateur needs help: Need a receiver for the following:
> 
> Inputs: XBox 360, PS3, Wii, PC (Audio only), Comcast DVR
> 
> Output: To a 1080p projector; surround speakers (6.1 or 7.1)
> 
> Output to other rooms: Video (HDMI or Component) to LCD HDTV and Audio (opt. or coax) to living room receiver (which will run it its own speakers)
> 
> Is a Denon 3808CI overkill...Will the Denon 2307CI cut it? I need the video signals switching to worl out. Can anyone help?



If you can afford it, go for it! It's a fine receiver. I have a 360 as well, but I have the video hooked directly to the TV to reduce lag. My 360 does not have HDMI output, I was told by people that have the 360 with HDMI that there is no lag when using HDMI. Not sure which one you have, but keep that in mind. I'm not sure, but I don't think the 3808 can use HDMI in other zones other then the main. You might have to check into that if that's what you want to do.


I like my 3808, makes lots of power.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/11786003
> 
> 
> I just got a new 3808 and both remote controls dont work on a distance of more than 2 feet from the receiver. Has nothing to do with batteries or the RC's because on other devices like players and cable box the RC work from usual distances. Anyone know the problem? Should I return the amp? Thanks for helping!




I would return it, pronto.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmiller* /forum/post/11785164
> 
> 
> Is anybody else using the 3808 to listen to XM? I can't get either remote to do a damned thing.
> 
> 
> How do I tune individual stations?



Yes, XM is working very well!

You need to select the TU icon, Device 2 in order to use the up and down icon arrows to change stations up and down. I press the SRCH button, type in a station number and push ENTER to go directly to a station.


----------



## rmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11787980
> 
> 
> Yes, XM is working very well!
> 
> You need to select the TU icon, Device 2 in order to use the up and down icon arrows to change stations up and down. I press the SRCH button, type in a station number and push ENTER to go directly to a station.



Thanks, bwclark.


After studying the manual for about an hour and trying different things I finally got it to tune in a station. I now have most of the functionality I use programmed into my Harmony 880 so I won't have to struggle with that remote again.


I installed my new receiver Saturday and so far, aside from the XM user interface, I'm very happy with it. I ran the Audessy setup with four listening positions, and selected the Audessey EQ. The results were impressive. Watching the Fellowship of the Ring DVD, I could hear details in the sound I couldn't before. Listening is a subjective experience, and I'd have to do a side by side to be sure, but I don't think I heard the water lapping against the ferry boat before, or the sounds of swords clanging on armor during the opening battle. More important, I wasn't hearing sound coming from the speakers anymore. The sound field was far more seamless.


As for picture quality, I couldn't see any difference between having the 3808 do the upscaling, my Sony DVD player, or my Panasonic plasma. I have noticed exactly one instance of motion artifacts on my DVD player, and I will be interested to see if I get the same effect by having one of the other two components do the upscaling.


Setup couldn't be easier, again with the exception of XM.


The manual is pathetic. Lots of explanation for how to select certain choices without any explanation of what those choices mean. If there is a difference between Audessey EQ and Audessey Flat EQ, the manual didn't say what it was.


----------



## TheMoose

Just did the update, I did the reset & it connected & went smoothly for the most part.


After 35 mins it stopped & the screen had this message,

Ether WP 13/14

Update check OK


After about 30 mins I called Denon & they said that the update was finished & I needed to turn it off & on with the small button.


So was that a bug in the bug fixing update??


----------



## tokerblue

I thought I saw a post in this thread, but I can’t seem to find it. Is there any particular reason why I shouldn’t set a different crossover for each individual speaker instead of using a global crossover of 80Hz or 60Hz?


I have a SVS 20-39Pci for a subwoofer and Paradigm speakers.


Front: Paradigm Studio 60v.3

-3dB at 30Hz


Surround: Paradigm Studio 40v.3

-3dB at 36Hz


Center: Paradigm Studio CC-470v.3

±2dB at 65Hz


----------



## Jaylucky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11786315
> 
> 
> If you can afford it, go for it! It's a fine receiver. I have a 360 as well, but I have the video hooked directly to the TV to reduce lag. My 360 does not have HDMI output, I was told by people that have the 360 with HDMI that there is no lag when using HDMI. Not sure which one you have, but keep that in mind.



Did you try hooking your 360 up directly to the 3808 and output it over HDMI? I've seen some varying reports on lag (some with, some without) and would really like to hear a more detailed response about it. I personally wouldn't need or want any upscaling on the input and would like to maintain 720p end to end, so I'm not sure if that's the primary issue here.


I know it's not that much of an issue to connect the 360 direct to the TV and then do a digital out to the AVR, but for simplicity sake, I'd really like to use the HDMI output in order to reduce line clutter.


Thanks!


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11790459
> 
> 
> I thought I saw a post in this thread, but I can't seem to find it. Is there any particular reason why I shouldn't set a different crossover for each individual speaker instead of using a global crossover of 80Hz or 60Hz?
> 
> 
> I have a SVS 20-39Pci for a subwoofer and Paradigm speakers.
> 
> 
> Front: Paradigm Studio 60v.3
> 
> -3dB at 30Hz
> 
> 
> Surround: Paradigm Studio 40v.3
> 
> -3dB at 36Hz
> 
> 
> Center: Paradigm Studio CC-470v.3
> 
> ±2dB at 65Hz



There is a post, couldn't find it. Recommendation in the linked article was setting all speakers to small for maximum performance - even if they are towers (since they are operating in a more narrow range and not being taxed by bass) and setting x-over to 80Hz.


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11785468
> 
> 
> Well. More bugs. I tried accessing the serial protocol via Telnet (as documented) and the amp does not seem to respond. If I type MV? (query main volume), I get nothing back.
> 
> 
> And. The web interface looks like a 2 year old wrote it. Obviously they rushed the web stuff out in a hurry.
> 
> 
> Did notice one thing though. If I access the amp via the Browser, the telnet session does receive data indicating a change of state. But the data does NOT line up with the protocol. For example, I get "NSE0Now Playing iRadio" on the telnet session. That should be "NSA" according to the serial spec.
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Does anyone know how I can contact Denon to let them know about these issues? These are really OBVIOUS issues and I am completely surprized that they exist at this stage of the game.



Note. I did get this working. This is awesome. Now I can write a PC app or WinCE app to FULL access the amp via telnet. No PC at the serial port required. Nice...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=413


----------



## watchuneed

Thanks BWCLARK it worked like charm!!!!!!


I have one other question...Where can I find infomation about using zones 2&3? I have read the manual but I still do not completly understand how to use them. Is there a website or link that I can read to get more information on this topic?


Thanks Again!


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchuneed* /forum/post/11793784
> 
> 
> Thanks BWCLARK it worked like charm!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I have one other question...Where can I find infomation about using zones 2&3? I have read the manual but I still do not completly understand how to use them. Is there a website or link that I can read to get more information on this topic?
> 
> 
> Thanks Again!



What do you want to know? I connected my speakers to the terminals (surround back/assignable) and used the NON LCD remote to turn the zone on and adjust the volume. The AMP is preconfigured with one of the surround amps assigned to zone2. Note. You have to press the button on the top of the remote to set it up for zone2. Then press the zone on button.


I'm still not sure how to turn on zone2 from the main control panel on the amp. I'll have to read up on that....I can do it from Hyperterminal no problem


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11789230
> 
> 
> Just did the update, I did the reset & it connected & went smoothly for the most part.
> 
> 
> After 35 mins it stopped & the screen had this message,
> 
> Ether WP 13/14
> 
> Update check OK



You should probably try it again, since many have reported stopping at 13/14, and then trying again and getting 14/14! Check the bug thread for these reports.

If it is actually complete it will says so, so no harm in trying.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11793749
> 
> 
> Note. I did get this working. This is awesome. Now I can write a PC app or WinCE app to FULL access the amp via telnet. No PC at the serial port required. Nice...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=413



Yes I am very interested in your findings on this. I can get telnet up an running in the Command Prompt but haven't figured out the exact format to send. Can you post a power up command that I can use as an example?


----------



## RobertoD

Please excuse me if these questions have already been answered.

Has someone verified the following:


a) does internet radio & music streamed from a PC play through zone 2?


b) does music input via a toslink connection play through zone 2?


c) does 2 channel audio comming in via HDMI play through zone 2? (like a CD playing on a HD DVD player, for example)


Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## 4i2fly

No, no, and no to all your questions.


----------



## presence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11753434
> 
> 
> Lovely. Well, what's done is done I guess. My updates seemed to take ok per the receiver. Can anyone who did NOT do the reset confirm that updates took as well???



kawzx7: I did the update and did not reset first. I actually mucked it up the first time, since the gui tells you nothing about the update after it starts. After messing with the settings I noticed the device was on 2/14 00% and it wasn't going up at all. I powered it off, and it came back on ok (no garbled letters on the display), but it wouldn't output video or audio. After running the update again (took about 40 minutes to complete), it updated completely and started functioning properly.


Just so everyone knows, the update goes to https://firmware.denon.jp . Probably why its so slow.


----------



## gte747e

I am trying to access the receiver via the web. I installed the firmware update successfully earlier today.

When I entered the IP address, a popup came up: "

The server 192.168.***.*** at GoAhead requires a username and password."


What is this?


----------



## presence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11797349
> 
> 
> I am trying to access the receiver via the web. I installed the firmware update successfully earlier today.
> 
> When I entered the IP address, a popup came up: "
> 
> The server 192.168.***.*** at GoAhead requires a username and password."
> 
> 
> What is this?



I did the same, but didn't have that result? Are you connecting to your AVR and getting that result, or are you trying to do another firmware upgrade?


Maybe your AVR IP Address changed?


----------



## presence




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11789230
> 
> 
> Just did the update, I did the reset & it connected & went smoothly for the most part.
> 
> 
> After 35 mins it stopped & the screen had this message,
> 
> Ether WP 13/14
> 
> Update check OK
> 
> 
> After about 30 mins I called Denon & they said that the update was finished & I needed to turn it off & on with the small button.
> 
> 
> So was that a bug in the bug fixing update??



Mine did this as well, but I just waited it out and it eventually went through Ether IM 14/14, and came up with

Update Firmware^

FirmwareUpdate Complete


At that point I just turned the device off and on, and it was fine. I didn't reset after the update if that matters.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *presence* /forum/post/11797406
> 
> 
> I did the same, but didn't have that result? Are you connecting to your AVR and getting that result, or are you trying to do another firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> Maybe your AVR IP Address changed?




My IP address did change. I entered the new IP address and I got the popup. The old IP address gets nothing (webpage not found) as it did before the firmware upgrade. I am trying to connect to my AVR via the web.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *presence* /forum/post/11797426
> 
> 
> Mine did this as well, but I just waited it out and it eventually went through Ether IM 14/14, and came up with
> 
> Update Firmware^
> 
> FirmwareUpdate Complete
> 
> 
> At that point I just turned the device off and on, and it was fine. I didn't reset after the update if that matters.



I restarted the firmware update & got

ether WP 14/14

Update check OK

after that I turned it off & on.


----------



## presence

I have checked the device for "well known ports" and got the following output. some of this stuff makes sense, some of it (6666) doesn't. Of course, that port doesn't have to be IRC, it could be anything, I'm sure it is something else.


PORT STATE SERVICE

23/tcp open telnet

80/tcp open http

443/tcp open https

5000/tcp open UPnP

5001/tcp open commplex-link

6666/tcp open irc-serv

8080/tcp open http-proxy


Also, I have gotten my telnet session to work using securecrt and other unix (openbsd/linux) telnet clients. Only one oddity. It seems you can only enter one command each time you connect. For example:


You telnet to the AVR

It gives you the "banner" (mine returns "BridgeCo AG Telnet server")

You type one command out of the serial manual. If the command you type isn't listed, well, you can't do anything else. If it is a command on the list, it performs the command, displays the results, and you are done. You will need to translate the AVR LF to a CR/LF. Most tunable telnet clients can do this by changing a setting. To send another command, you have to start another telnet session.

There may be a way to enter multiple commands on a single command line, but I can't say for sure if it is possible.

You may also be able to enter a special command to make the avr become ready again.


I haven't gone through the entire serial command set yet.


I'll keep banging on it.


----------



## valmont74

Are there some official word from Denon what this fw update actually adresses?


I've been reading through these pages and from what I understand I need to do a reset BEFORE starting the update, then the update take about 35 minutes, when it stops, switch it off and on with the button on the front. Am I correct?


----------



## csd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11797703
> 
> 
> I've been reading through these pages and from what I understand I need to do a reset BEFORE starting the update, then the update take about 35 minutes, when it stops, switch it off and on with the button on the front. Am I correct?




That's exactly how it went for me. Good luck!


Charlie


----------



## VideoBoy58

Can someone describe how your doing your telnet connection. I'm trying "telnet 192.168.*.**" and it goes into a non-functioning state. I can't do a ctrl-c to exit and end up closing the window. I can ping the ip and get a positive reply.


----------



## milund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11781811
> 
> 
> Chum , thats the wierd thing. I set it and set it and set it again last night and even though the interface was insistant that the sub was off there was no bass. then tonight I tryed it again having noticed the sub light was on in the right side of the display and tryed a CD really not expecting it to work and hey presto we have propper bass from the front L/R and the sub light has gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . maybe a restart since yesterday cleared something as the power goes off at 11pm via a mains timer (energy conservation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . A near miss as I was ready to take the soldering iron to it as I have on 2 occations with kenwood car headunits with great success but thats another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just love DEEP BASS



Well, I do have a sub which I would like to use for .1 channel and to help my "small" center and surroundspeakers, but it should not interfere with my large main speakers. That being said I could live with that in surround mode, but in stereo mode I don't want that sub to say anything - I want all the signal through the main speakers... From what I read here, that is not possible?


----------



## milund




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertoD* /forum/post/11795001
> 
> 
> Please excuse me if these questions have already been answered.
> 
> Has someone verified the following:
> 
> 
> a) does internet radio & music streamed from a PC play through zone 2?
> 
> 
> b) does music input via a toslink connection play through zone 2?
> 
> 
> c) does 2 channel audio comming in via HDMI play through zone 2? (like a CD playing on a HD DVD player, for example)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/11795263
> 
> 
> No, no, and no to all your questions.




This is a joke right?


----------



## spie2

Must be, what's the use of having a zone2 if you can't do anything mentioned by RobertoD.......


----------



## kodiak82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertoD* /forum/post/11795001
> 
> 
> Please excuse me if these questions have already been answered.
> 
> Has someone verified the following:
> 
> 
> a) does internet radio & music streamed from a PC play through zone 2?
> 
> 
> b) does music input via a toslink connection play through zone 2?
> 
> 
> c) does 2 channel audio comming in via HDMI play through zone 2? (like a CD playing on a HD DVD player, for example)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!



yes, all of the above can be accomplished. (a) happens normally. i think 2-ch audio will be output normally for (b) and (c) but i also set the Manual Setup->Downmix Option to on so that other dolby digital sources will come through as well.


----------



## kodiak82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11797703
> 
> 
> Are there some official word from Denon what this fw update actually adresses?
> 
> 
> I've been reading through these pages and from what I understand I need to do a reset BEFORE starting the update, then the update take about 35 minutes, when it stops, switch it off and on with the button on the front. Am I correct?



unfortunately, i can't answer your first question. however, i just did the update w/o resetting first and it came in just fine. kept all my settings and everything. it took about 40mins or so. when the display on the 3808 displays "update complete" you switch it off with the small on/off power button - not the on/standby button with the halo light.


----------



## candor

_gte747e - I am trying to access the receiver via the web. I installed the firmware update successfully earlier today.

When I entered the IP address, a popup came up: "

The server 192.168.***.*** at GoAhead requires a username and password."


What is this?_




When I put 192.168.1.101 (current Denon DHCP address) in browser address field and hit return. The web page comes up. There isn't a username / password required.


I would recheck that the address you are using is indeed the current receiver address. If it is, then if you have another computer on your net I would try its browser.


The Denon receiver responds to ping command. You could try pinging your receiver's address and use the "arp -a" command to see the MAC (HW) address. This should match the receivers network info display. (Note, arp cache flushes in few minutes so do arp right after the ping. Also I assume the receiver and PC are on same network, e.g. have 192.168.nn for first 3 IP address numbers)


C:\\>*ping 192.168.1.101*


Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:


Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milund* /forum/post/11797869
> 
> 
> This is a joke right?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kodiak82* /forum/post/11798102
> 
> 
> yes, all of the above can be accomplished. (a) happens normally. i think 2-ch audio will be output normally for (b) and (c) but i also set the Manual Setup->Downmix Option to on so that other dolby digital sources will come through as well.



WRONG. Believe it or not, you can NOT pick off audio from HDMI for zone 2. It's right in the manual (Page 71). As well, any digital sources must have the data in 2 channel PCM format.


So get out the extra analog cables and hook them up for zone2. I just went through this. I connected my PVR via HDMI and set it to one of the nice digital music channels. Turned on Zone 2 and nothing. Then I re-read the manual. So I connected the analog outputs of the PVR to the AMP. The AMP picks those signals off for Zone2. So thats OK. I only use it for whole house audio. But STILL! Geez. The pioneer amps seems stupid here as well. Zone3 can ONLY be digital on pioneer.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/11786315
> 
> 
> If you can afford it, go for it! It's a fine receiver. I have a 360 as well, but I have the video hooked directly to the TV to reduce lag. My 360 does not have HDMI output, I was told by people that have the 360 with HDMI that there is no lag when using HDMI. Not sure which one you have, but keep that in mind. I'm not sure, but I don't think the 3808 can use HDMI in other zones other then the main. You might have to check into that if that's what you want to do.
> 
> 
> I like my 3808, makes lots of power.



where can you get an hdmi xbox?

is it the new halo model or an adapter?

thanks.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11801943
> 
> 
> WRONG. Believe it or not, you can NOT pick off audio from HDMI for zone 2. It's right in the manual (Page 71). As well, any digital sources must have the data in 2 channel PCM format.
> 
> 
> So get out the extra analog cables and hook them up for zone2. I just went through this. I connected my PVR via HDMI and set it to one of the nice digital music channels. Turned on Zone 2 and nothing. Then I re-read the manual. So I connected the analog outputs of the PVR to the AMP. The AMP picks those signals off for Zone2. So thats OK. I only use it for whole house audio. But STILL! Geez. The pioneer amps seems stupid here as well. Zone3 can ONLY be digital on pioneer.



this was my original post 2-3 weeks ago.

this does not work as advertised, it works as documented.


bottome line for you guys again...


you can you co-ax, toslink but not when you are sending 5.1 or higher to your main zone

it will work if you send 2.0 dolby surround

nothing will go from HDMI


all your stereo inputs will work with no extra wiring (phono, internet radio and do forth)


what i did to save on the amounts of cable was to get 4 mini to rca converters and some 1 foot 1/8 inch mini wires to connect the analogs to the receiver from hd cable and hdmi dvd player...


of course my wife is now saying " YOU SAID WE WOULD HAVE HARDLY ANY WIRES "


so all i have really done is get rid of a stereo receiver.


oh well...


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11802978
> 
> 
> where can you get an hdmi xbox?
> 
> is it the new halo model or an adapter?
> 
> thanks.




Check out the Xbox elite:

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/x...em/default.htm 

http://www.amazon.com/360-Elite-Syst.../dp/B000OYMSL6


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11802978
> 
> 
> where can you get an hdmi xbox?
> 
> is it the new halo model or an adapter?
> 
> thanks.



Seems that all 360's are now HDMI, with the Elite inlcuding the cable:

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/c...htm?WT.svl=nav


----------



## 4i2fly

Has anyone figured out what the preset remote codes are for:


Pioneer Pro-FHD1

DirecTV HR20-700

Sony BDP-S300


I believe I have tried all the listed codes with no luck...please post your codes if you have figured them out.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/11798851
> 
> _gte747e - I am trying to access the receiver via the web. I installed the firmware update successfully earlier today.
> 
> When I entered the IP address, a popup came up: "
> 
> The server 192.168.***.*** at GoAhead requires a username and password."
> 
> 
> What is this?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I put 192.168.1.101 (current Denon DHCP address) in browser address field and hit return. The web page comes up. There isn't a username / password required.
> 
> 
> I would recheck that the address you are using is indeed the current receiver address. If it is, then if you have another computer on your net I would try its browser.
> 
> 
> The Denon receiver responds to ping command. You could try pinging your receiver's address and use the "arp -a" command to see the MAC (HW) address. This should match the receivers network info display. (Note, arp cache flushes in few minutes so do arp right after the ping. Also I assume the receiver and PC are on same network, e.g. have 192.168.nn for first 3 IP address numbers)
> 
> 
> C:\\>*ping 192.168.1.101*
> 
> 
> Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> 
> Reply from 192.168.1.101: bytes=32 time


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11806892
> 
> 
> I've never been able to access the 3808 server (before or after firmware upgrade). Just Internet Radio.




Go to the Net Info in the menu of the 3808 and get your IP address. Then bring up your browser on your PC and type in that IP address...you should get the web menus for the Denon.


If not then can you stream music from your PC? If not then you have something blocking access...firewall setting?


----------



## mustang5o

Here is some stuff I posted in the Onkyo TX-NR905 thread. Is there any problems like this reported with the 3808?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11802204
> 
> 
> So I sat down and watched a show recorded on my Cox HD DVR (Motorola). I got through a one hour show but did have a few drop outs. There was the normal 1-2 second audio drop when coming out of fast forward (those darn commericals!). However, it also just dropped the signal a couple of times complete and when it came back I had to back up a few seconds to see what I missed. Then when I started to watch another show it dropped a few more times again in the first few minutes and eventually dropped to the point where I couldn't watch the show again.
> 
> 
> I then tested my DVD player and it seemed to work fine. I watched for about 15 minutes and even did some pausing and fast forwarding without any problems. I was able to get the cable box to show live tv again but it was late and I didn't try the DVR again. I will try again tonight but if anyone has any thoughts as to what the problem might be please let me know. I am also going to try my PS3 tonight with a movie and a game and do some pausing, fast forward and reverse (on the movie) to see how it works.
> 
> 
> I might also try getting a new DVR from Cox. This is frustating on such a high end piece.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK so I watched some tv through it for a while but when I changed channels it kept dropping the signal depending on how I changed channels. If I used the numbers or selected from the guide it didn't do it as often but if I used the last channel button it almost always dropped the signal. This would cause my projector (PT-AX100U) to drop to a blue screen until the signal finally came in. I was able to watch the episode of Two and a Half Men I couldn't watch last night. Then I decided to test out some things playing a blu-ray on the PS3. I chose Nine Inch Nails: Beside You In Time (hence the title of my post for you NIN fans). This was absolutely friggin amazing. Even my roommate that insn't a NIN fan thoguht it was awesome. Clarity of sound and range was the best I had heard (I wonder how the couple below us enjoyed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> So back to the bad. After the NIN concert I tried to go back to watching cable as I had planned to watch Bionic Women. No matter what I did I couldn't get the 905 to pass the signal from the cable. I treid turning the 905 off and back as well as trying to turn the cable box off and back on. In case it matters the HD cable/DVR is the Motorola DCT6412 III.


----------



## tokerblue

After spending yesterday and today setting everything up, I thought I've give my impressions. I'm sad to see my Marantz SR7400 go, but I need the HDMI inputs and Dolby TrueHD.










Setup was very easy. I simply used color cable ties to mark all of my speaker wire and analog outputs, so when I unplugged everything from the Marantz, it was easy to plug back in to the correct input.


1. AudysseyEQ works a lot better than I thought it would. My room is fairly standard, so I calibrated from 7 different positions. It set my fronts as Large (Paradigm 60v3) and one of my surrounds (Studio 40v3) as Large. I set them both as Small. The distances were spot on. I also selected the standard Audyssey for Room EQ. It brought out some finer details in a few of my CDs, which was nice.


2. I tried the scaler using a Avia DVD on my Marantz DV6400 universal player. It definitely does a really good job scaling. I also found that it did a better job with 480i than 480p from the player. The scaler on my Toshiba A30 HD-DVD is a little better. The only issue I have with the Denon is that there are only two options for aspect ratio, Full and Normal. Unfortunately, it doesn't Pillarbox 4:3 content. Does anyone know if there is a command on the remote to change Aspect Ratios on the receiver?


3. Dolby TrueHD! I use multi-channel PCM and it sounds fantastic. It was definitely the upgrade I was hoping for.


4. Firmware upgrade. I ran through without any problems. It also kept my settings.


5. For Harmony owners, this is the best setting I found for the closest response to the original remote.

Power On Delay: 1600ms

Inter-key Delay: 100 ms

Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms

Repeats: 1


----------



## jerryray

Is this an official update?


Was it posted on the Denon Site? I could not find it on the site.


----------



## JoshuaL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11807191
> 
> 
> Here is some stuff I posted in the Onkyo TX-NR905 thread. Is there any problems like this reported with the 3808?



See my post earlier in this thread; I had an Onkyo 805 and returned it in favor of the Denon 3808 for almost exactly the reasons you described (intolerable audio dropouts when pausing, coming out of commercial, etc.). The Denon 3808 has no issues at all on this front, and I've never had any issues with *any* Denon I've had in the past for that matter. The delay when switching from 2 channel to 5.1 channel on the Denon 3808 (e.g. coming out of commercial) is less than half a second (i.e. not noticeable for me) vs. the 2-3 seconds on the Onkyo from what I've observed. Hope that helps.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11806892
> 
> 
> I've never been able to access the 3808 server (before or after firmware upgrade). Just Internet Radio.
> 
> 
> I did the "arp -a" command and one physical address came up - and it doesn't match my Mac address. I appreciate your help. I may call Denon tomorrow. I'm not sure what's wrong.



If the one IP address you see is the Denon, I would guess the Denon and router IP address are the same. I would expect the router to prompt for username and password. Use ipconfig command to see you PC address and default gateway (router). If that is the same address as the Denon, you need to change address on Denon.


I am assuming the address you pinged before doing "arp -a" is the address you think the Denon is. And that you did the arp right after doing the ping. If you waited (5 minutes) it could age out of cache.


You almost always see the router in arp cache because it always communicates with your PC.


If the arp -a address is not the one you pinged, I would think you might have two networks with the Denon in one and the PC in another. Don't know if Denon supports this. The fact that you get a username and password make is more likely you are trying to connect to your router via your browser.


C:\\>ipconfig


Windows IP Configuration



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:


Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : *192.168.1.1*


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11807215
> 
> 
> 2. I tried the scaler using a Avia DVD on my Marantz DV6400 universal player. It definitely does a really good job scaling. I also found that it did a better job with 480i than 480p from the player. The scaler on my Toshiba A30 HD-DVD is a little better.



What scaler is in the A30? Is it the Reon?


Brandon


----------



## bent98

A few poeple on this thread recommend RGB Enhanced on the denon, In my Oppo dvd player they explain that ehanced is for PC monitors and not TV.


RGB Range Selection


This firmware version adds a setup menu item "RGB Range" in the "Video Setup Page". The default setting is "Normal", which is the recommended setting and the same as the previous firmware. The new "Enhanced" setting expands the studio RGB range of 16-235 into the 0-255 range, suitable for PC display. Use the "Enhanced" setting only when you use a PC display or encounter poor black-white contrast. For normal video display (TVs and projectors), using the "Enhanced" setting will result in clipping black and white signal level and loss of details.


----------



## strunzu

Hello all - big time noob here. Can I get the f/w update using my XBOX 360 Wireless network adapter that uses USB? Can I just plug that in and voila it will use it for obtaining the update? Thanks guys and gals!


Strunzu


----------



## bwclark

The AVR must be connected via the Ethernet connection in order to get the FW update. The menu selection in the maintenance menu works with the Ethernet connection...not USB.


----------



## strunzu

I really appreciate the quick response bwclark - if you don't mind I'd like to give you the details... We don't have internet in our apartment until November and I just bought the 3808 yesterday. Our neighbors have wireless that we can tap into - can pass thru the update from my laptop (it gets a very strong signal from our neighbors wireless hub) to give the Denon the update thru an ethernet connection from the laptop to the receiver?


Wireless hub --> My laptop -->Ethernet cable to Denon


Impossible?


----------



## kevinwoodward

where does it plug in? i am trying to figure out if i can get mine to do it.

original 360


thanks


----------



## rmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11807215
> 
> 
> 5. For Harmony owners, this is the best setting I found for the closest response to the original remote.
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 100 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Repeats: 1



I had to increase the Power On Delay to 5000 ms in order for the receiver to accept the source change command. Do you have any HDMI connections? I find that HDMI negotiation slows everything down tremendously.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kodiak82* /forum/post/11798102
> 
> 
> yes, all of the above can be accomplished. (a) happens normally. i think 2-ch audio will be output normally for (b) and (c) but i also set the Manual Setup->Downmix Option to on so that other dolby digital sources will come through as well.



did you get hdmi to zone 2 or are you thinking it will work?

if so did you get 5.1 in the main zone?


----------



## bwclark

For networking issues I would suggest a different forum such as the one I mentioned in this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1611


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strunzu* /forum/post/11810561
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the quick response bwclark - if you don't mind I'd like to give you the details... We don't have internet in our apartment until November and I just bought the 3808 yesterday. Our neighbors have wireless that we can tap into - can pass thru the update from my laptop (it gets a very strong signal from our neighbors wireless hub) to give the Denon the update thru an ethernet connection from the laptop to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Wireless hub --> My laptop -->Ethernet cable to Denon
> 
> 
> Impossible?



Possible for sure. You would need to bridge the wired and wireless connection on your laptop. However I did read that Denon wants users to connect via hardwire for the update.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11806892
> 
> 
> I've never been able to access the 3808 server (before or after firmware upgrade). Just Internet Radio.
> 
> 
> I did the "arp -a" command and one physical address came up - and it doesn't match my Mac address. I appreciate your help. I may call Denon tomorrow. I'm not sure what's wrong.



do you have it listed in my network places?

whenever i turn on my receiver windows tells me new network audio device available


i haven't gotten my music to work, i haven't tried it says not authorized on the denon

i think i have to do something on my med ctr pc to get it to work?


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strunzu* /forum/post/11810561
> 
> 
> I really appreciate the quick response bwclark - if you don't mind I'd like to give you the details... We don't have internet in our apartment until November and I just bought the 3808 yesterday. Our neighbors have wireless that we can tap into - can pass thru the update from my laptop (it gets a very strong signal from our neighbors wireless hub) to give the Denon the update thru an ethernet connection from the laptop to the receiver?
> 
> 
> Wireless hub --> My laptop -->Ethernet cable to Denon
> 
> 
> Impossible?



i think this will work. i haven't tried it with wireless

but you would enable "internet sharing"

i did it in the early days of routers...


seems a little diff now...


look here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126 


let us know if it works

you will need to then wire the ethernet port on your laptop to the denon.


you may need a crossover cable to do that , again not sure of that

give it a go

or get a long cable from the other apartment

or by a wired wireless hub?


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11818691
> 
> 
> So does this mean when using the internal scaler that the 3808 will not display 4:3 content in it's native aspect ratio? So everything is stretched? I presume there is a mode on the 3808 which you can just pass through instead of scaling. Will it allow 4:3 content to be displayed properly then?



It scales 4:3 content properly with no stretching.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/11818709
> 
> 
> It scales 4:3 content properly with no stretching.



So what did the other poster mean when they stated it doesn't pillar box? Is that what it should do when displaying 4:3 content on a 16x9 display?


----------



## img eL

what are the advantages for having 2 ethernet ports vs other receivers that have only 1?


----------



## REDHEAD

I posted this over on the Yamaha thread and thought it would be appropriate here as well...


I have owned Yamaha receivers exclusively for the past 22 years. Starting with the R-8 and ending now with the 3800. I've had about 8 different models from the flagship's to the mid line models. Going back to the 1400, my first with component video, I was only slightly annoyed with the lack of on screen display with high def sources. The three subsequent new models that I owned after that, all had the same lack of OSD with an HD source. Now comes the 3800, and all the hype on Yamaha's website about the video features, including the listing of on screen display (with GUI) under specifications, I thought it would finally have this ability!


Well, only sort of. They don't mention that it only works with standard definition. If you actually use the latest HDMI 1.3a (4in/1 out) specification support with Deep Color (30/36 bit) transmission, 120Hz and 24Hz Refresh Rates you have no indication of what you are doing. This may not be a problem for some, but it is for me. 99% of all my viewing is from a HD or 1080 source. My cable box outputs a 1080 signal for everything, and same for the HDDVD. For casual viewing it's not that big of a problem since I can see the front of the unit. But when I fire up the front projector, the screen comes down and hides all the equipment. I have no way of knowing what's happening. If I want to adjust the sub, I have to get up and look behind the screen. Change a sound program, same thing. Adjust the center level, same thing. Someone bumps the remote and makes a change, getting irritated. Not to mention you can only make the most basic adjustments using the front panel of the unit. Anything advanced and you have to use the display, which blanks out the picture if you are watching an HD source, because the front panel only displays GUI RX-V3800.


And then after going through the YPAO set up, I was disappointed with the results. It did not sound very good at all. Compared to the 2700, they either took a step back, or I had a defective unit.


So after being a loyal, longtime, Yamaha only supporter, I returned my 3800 and bought a Denon 3808ci. I was reluctant at first, but I am now more than happy with my decision. For the features I need and want, Yamaha could not provide for me at this time, and Denon could.


Both have very similar features, but there are some obvious differences. The ones I've noticed the most: The OSD/GUI. On the Denon, it works no matter what the input signal is (SD, HD) on all connections (HDMI, component, etc.). Most noticeable is the Audyssey MultEQ xt. It is phenomenal. I only had time to take measurements from 4 positions, instead of the 8 possible. But the difference it makes in my room is amazing. The bass has so much more impact. According to Denon, this is the updated version, so I can only comment on what's on the 3808. The Yamaha does not scale/de-interlace HDMI signals or any HD source. Next, Yamaha definitely has the better Binding Posts, and the flip down door seems beefier on the Yamaha. Obviously the DSP programs on the Yamaha can't be matched; if that is a feature you want.


So I guess when Yamaha realizes that if you buy a receiver for Dolby TrueHD, etc., and you need HDMI 1.3 support, not to mention switching, then you are obviously using a HD source. In my opinion, it is WAY past the time to implement OSD/GUI overlay. Could you imagine if HDDVD or Blu-ray players behaved the same way, the display only worked while watching an SD DVD?


Perhaps when Yamaha gets this ability, along with a better YPAO, I will purchase again. They are without question built to last and reliable. I have never had one fail. I still have my first, the R-8, and it is still in use. I have a couple of others gathering dust that I can't seem to part with.


I am not trying to persuade someone to go with one brand or another, just describing my experience. What I consider important might be on the bottom of the list for others. If you are not sure, buy from somewhere that will let you return whatever you decide on, just in case


----------



## Playmaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11818612
> 
> 
> Yes it is possible. Check to see if you have Manual Setup->HDMI Setup->Resolution set to Auto. The GUI doesn't work when set to 1080p.
> 
> 
> I should say that setting the HDMI set to 1080p doesn't work for me because my plasma is 1080i.
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of TV your using there, but I wouldn't recommend setting your GUI to always. I have 10 sec set. I wish they had 5 sec.
> 
> 
> I hope this works for you.



This didn't solve the problem. Still no GUI on Net mode or Tuner mode. Any other suggestions?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11807215
> 
> 
> 
> 1. AudysseyEQ works a lot better than I thought it would. My room is fairly standard, so I calibrated from 7 different positions. It set my fronts as Large (Paradigm 60v3) and one of my surrounds (Studio 40v3) as Large. I set them both as Small. The distances were spot on. I also selected the standard Audyssey for Room EQ. It brought out some finer details in a few of my CDs, which was nice.



Did you try the Audyessy flat EQ setting? When I looked at the graphs, the difference seemed to be that high frequences were gradually rolled down. Just curious?


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11785468
> 
> 
> Well. More bugs. I tried accessing the serial protocol via Telnet (as documented) and the amp does not seem to respond. If I type MV? (query main volume), I get nothing back.
> 
> 
> And. The web interface looks like a 2 year old wrote it. Obviously they rushed the web stuff out in a hurry.
> 
> 
> Did notice one thing though. If I access the amp via the Browser, the telnet session does receive data indicating a change of state. But the data does NOT line up with the protocol. For example, I get "NSE0Now Playing iRadio" on the telnet session. That should be "NSA" according to the serial spec.
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Does anyone know how I can contact Denon to let them know about these issues? These are really OBVIOUS issues and I am completely surprized that they exist at this stage of the game.



The various telnet stuff I have tried has worked so I don't think it is a widespread issue. Perhaps your unit?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11810680
> 
> 
> i haven't gotten my music to work, i haven't tried it says not authorized on the denon
> 
> i think i have to do something on my med ctr pc to get it to work?



This sounds like you have't enabled sharing on Windows Media Player. When you do that you, think you want the receiver on so the WMP detects it. When I did this WMP forced me to explicitly enable sharing to the Denon.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *img eL* /forum/post/11819284
> 
> 
> what are the advantages for having 2 ethernet ports vs other receivers that have only 1?



The 3808ci only has 1 Ethernet port.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobertoD* /forum/post/11795001
> 
> 
> Please excuse me if these questions have already been answered.
> 
> Has someone verified the following:
> 
> 
> a) does internet radio & music streamed from a PC play through zone 2?
> 
> 
> b) does music input via a toslink connection play through zone 2?
> 
> 
> c) does 2 channel audio comming in via HDMI play through zone 2? (like a CD playing on a HD DVD player, for example)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info!




a) Apparently you can.


b) Yes, I belive so.


c) No.


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11820173
> 
> 
> a) No.
> 
> 
> b) Yes, I belive so.
> 
> 
> c) No.



I'm pretty sure you are wrong on a) it does send PC music and I-radio to zone 2....


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11818785
> 
> 
> So what did the other poster mean when they stated it doesn't pillar box? Is that what it should do when displaying 4:3 content on a 16x9 display?



It's probably a source problem. If I set my moto STB to 4:3 480i/480p/Stretch then the SOURCE is stretched. If I turn that setting off then the source is 4:3 and the 3808 keeps it 4:3.


----------



## img eL

what all can u do with the denon link? is it just for the denon SACD?


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11797764
> 
> 
> Can someone describe how your doing your telnet connection. I'm trying "telnet 192.168.*.**" and it goes into a non-functioning state. I can't do a ctrl-c to exit and end up closing the window. I can ping the ip and get a positive reply.



Open a connection:


telnet 10.0.75.84


Query the master volume level:


MV? (followed by ENTER)


Interrupt the MSFT telnet client:


CTRL+]


exit the MSFT telnet client:


quit


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/11820206
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are wrong on a) it does send PC music and I-radio to zone 2....



You are right. I was wrong. I corrected my post.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Playmaker* /forum/post/11819919
> 
> 
> This didn't solve the problem. Still no GUI on Net mode or Tuner mode. Any other suggestions?



It could be that you are experiencing the "gray screen of death" without knowing it. This has been known to occur when navigating around the GUI in Net mode. It is possible that it might have occured without you ever going into those screens.


To escape the "gray screen of death" try turning off the main power (the smaller power button the front panel) and leaving it off for about a minute. Then turn the small power button back on and then power the unit up.


See if that helps clear it up.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/11820131
> 
> 
> This sounds like you have't enabled sharing on Windows Media Player. When you do that you, think you want the receiver on so the WMP detects it. When I did this WMP forced me to explicitly enable sharing to the Denon.



hmmm

i know when i hooked up the xbox to med center i had to install special software

i will try what you suggest...


----------



## kevinwoodward

I went and did all the audysey measurements , so it set all my speakers to small, they are small , but the crossovers got set for L/R 110 and center 90 and 120 on surrounds


is there a way to keep the audysey settings but get some lowere freq out of my L/R/C speakers?


lcr specs:



IW550 LCR Onwall & Inwall Speakers

One inwall LCR speaker with two 51/4" Kevlar® woofers, 1" pivoting aluminum dome tweeter, ±3dB bass & treble contour switches and 150 watt power handling.

Power Handling: 150 watts

Frequency Response: 40Hz - 20kHz

Impedance: 8Ω Sensitivity: 88dB 1W/1m

Dimensions (H x W x D): 8" x 1515/16" x 37/16"

Wall Cut Out (H x W): 63/16" x 141/2"


thanks in advance...


kevin


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11815008
> 
> 
> can someone point me to the definition of under scan or over scan...
> 
> better yet... tell me ?
> 
> 
> tx



Here is a simple little writeup:



> Quote:
> Question: What is over/underscan?
> 
> Answer: Underscan is when a video signal doen't reach the edges of your monitor and leaves a black boarder around the image.
> 
> 
> Overscan is when the image bleeds/scans past the edges of the screen so it fills the entire monitor.
> 
> 
> Over/underscan options are normally found on scan convertors, but every piece of hardware that deals with video will either underscan (old CVIs, video out on some video cards) or overscan (most video mixers, etc.)


 http://www.vjcentral.com/?mod=faqs&act=view&id=634 


It depends on what you like. A perfect fit is not always achievable. Some people like a little underscan (if they cannot get a perfect fit) so they do not lose anything, but then they are not using the entire screen and there will be black enges around on the entire picture. Some people prefer a little overscan. They lose a little bit of the edge (usually not anything important) but get to use the entire screen.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11820242
> 
> 
> Open a connection:
> 
> 
> telnet 10.0.75.84
> 
> 
> Query the master volume level:
> 
> 
> MV? (followed by ENTER)
> 
> 
> Interrupt the MSFT telnet client:
> 
> 
> CTRL+]
> 
> 
> exit the MSFT telnet client:
> 
> 
> quit



I understand how to use telent. Use it everyday at work. My problem is when I attempt to establish the telnet connect to the ip address of the 3808. I do not get a command line.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11547645
> 
> 
> Oh never mind I will just run Windows concurrently on my MAC. Letc see your pc run mac OS



Sure, just use PearPC . Or, if you like use SoftMAC .


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11753434
> 
> 
> Lovely. Well, what's done is done I guess. My updates seemed to take ok per the receiver. Can anyone who did NOT do the reset confirm that updates took as well???



Can any one tell me where to find this update


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11822107
> 
> 
> Can any one tell me where to find this update




Go to Firmware Update on your receiver. It's in the GUI somewhere, I am at work and don't have the owner's manual handy to tell you where exactly it is in the menu. Just hit start under Firmware Update, and wait 40-45 minutes. I have also been told it is required to reset the receiver. I did not. I think it is more of a recommendation, as I had no aftereffects, but I also did not program much in, either, inclduing Audessy.


----------



## kevivoe

REDHEAD,


Thanks for your very informative review on the Denon 3808ci


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11822622
> 
> 
> Go to Firmware Update on your receiver. It's in the GUI somewhere, I am at work and don't have the owner's manual handy to tell you where exactly it is in the menu. Just hit start under Firmware Update, and wait 40-45 minutes. I have also been told it is required to reset the receiver. I did not. I think it is more of a recommendation, as I had no aftereffects, but I also did not program much in, either, inclduing Audessy.



Doest it take a while for the update to go from 13 to 14 ? been there about 15 mins. saying "Ether up" "Update Check OK" Am I just suppose to wait?


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11823949
> 
> 
> Doest it take a while for the update to go from 13 to 14 ? been there about 15 mins. saying "Ether up" "Update Check OK" Am I just suppose to wait?



u are done.

reboot the pig and get on with it...


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11823949
> 
> 
> Doest it take a while for the update to go from 13 to 14 ? been there about 15 mins. saying "Ether up" "Update Check OK" Am I just suppose to wait?



I did not watch it that closely, however, I recall it going through both 13 and 14.

Mine was complete, I understood, when it said "Latest Firmware". Then I did the Master power off and on. kevinwoodward, you aborted at the point above??


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11823949
> 
> 
> Doest it take a while for the update to go from 13 to 14 ? been there about 15 mins. saying "Ether up" "Update Check OK" Am I just suppose to wait?




Try it again, as there are 14/14....it will go right thru to 14 and try, and if none it will say you are up to date!


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11823949
> 
> 
> Doest it take a while for the update to go from 13 to 14 ? been there about 15 mins. saying "Ether up" "Update Check OK" Am I just suppose to wait?




Yes .... I waited about 5+ minutes but others have reported it takes up to an hour or so go get to step 14.


fafner


----------



## csd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11823949
> 
> 
> Doest it take a while for the update to go from 13 to 14 ? been there about 15 mins. saying "Ether up" "Update Check OK" Am I just suppose to wait?



I woiuld say mine took 5-10 minutes to get to 14, but it did and when it was done for good it said something about Update Complete I think. So if you were stuck on 13/14 you should power cycle and restart the update.


charlie


----------



## 007james

Has anyone got this to work when using a Buffalo Technology AirStation Turbo G High Power Wireless Ethernet Converter ( WLI-TX4-G54HP ) ????


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csd* /forum/post/11824845
> 
> 
> I woiuld say mine took 5-10 minutes to get to 14, but it did and when it was done for good it said something about Update Complete I think. So if you were stuck on 13/14 you should power cycle and restart the update.
> 
> 
> charlie



TY I did that and noticed it wnt quickly through 1-13 and continued to 14 and there was significant data updating going on. andcompleted at 14.


Thanks again


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/11824936
> 
> 
> Has anyone got this to work when using a Buffalo Technology AirStation Turbo G High Power Wireless Ethernet Converter ( WLI-TX4-G54HP ) ????



Yes I have both the 3808ci and my HR20 connected to this bridge and it works fine.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/11825272
> 
> 
> Yes I have both the 3808ci and my HR20 connected to this bridge and it works fine.



Thats all I needed to know. It works fine streaming from the internet but the PC (vista) does not see it.....Thanks


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/11821564
> 
> 
> I understand how to use telent. Use it everyday at work. My problem is when I attempt to establish the telnet connect to the ip address of the 3808. I do not get a command line.



I don't either.


I just get a flashing cursor.


Then I type the command.


Then the Denon responds to me.


I have seen a number of telnet implementations like that.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/11825516
> 
> 
> Thats all I needed to know. It works fine streaming from the internet but the PC (vista) does not see it.....Thanks



64bit Vista? :
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=993 


PS I also use the Buffalo Air Station for both my Tosh XA2 and the Denon 3808CI....no problems.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11825789
> 
> 
> 64bit Vista? :
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=993
> 
> 
> PS I also use the Buffalo Air Station for both my Tosh XA2 and the Denon 3808CI....no problems.



I can get the IP from denon and access the denon web interface but the router shows "unknown" for the denon/buffalo, It's 32 bitos


----------



## valmont74

What does this update fix/change? I've read several posts, but none seem to specify what happened after the update.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11826278
> 
> 
> What does this update fix/change? I've read several posts, but none seem to specify what happened after the update.



Mainly the lockup of the GUI while using the NET has been fixed along with a few others here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=452


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11826278
> 
> 
> What does this update fix/change? I've read several posts, but none seem to specify what happened after the update.



For me, the only thing I noticed was more stability when using net, no grey screen. I wish they would fix the volume


My firmware upgrade went fine, took 45 mins, I did a reset before I started


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/11826298
> 
> 
> For me, the only thing I noticed was more stability when using net, no grey screen. I wish they would fix the volume
> 
> 
> My firmware upgrade went fine, took 45 mins, I did a reset before I started




What volume problem are you referring to?


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11826333
> 
> 
> What volume problem are you referring to?



The volume seems to jump erratically ( not an even flow) when using remote


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/11826298
> 
> 
> For me, the only thing I noticed was more stability when using net, no grey screen. I wish they would fix the volume
> 
> 
> My firmware upgrade went fine, took 45 mins, I did a reset before I started



Okay, I see. Earlier in this thread someone got word from Denon about a "big" update this fall - is this it?


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11826518
> 
> 
> Okay, I see. Earlier in this thread someone got word from Denon about a "big" update this fall - is this it?



Can't say for sure.......


----------



## valmont74

I have an Toshiba XA2 connected via HDMI through the 3808, it works great on HD-DVDs but when I put in a DVD I get a player message that the resolution is not supported and that the output will be 480i instead of upscaled. I never seen this message before, is the Denon doing something it shouldn't to the signal?


----------



## mba12

Does anyone knows if this new firmware might add a sleep timer function to the AVR 3808 ci and 4808 ci ? Any idea how to solve this question ?


Today, I have just upgraded from a MArantz Sr 5200, and in every aspect this receiver (3808ci) is fantastic, even the stereo sound is a lot better, but the sleep function is giving a wife headache.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mba12* /forum/post/11826739
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows if this new firmware might add a sleep timer function to the AVR 3808 ci and 4808 ci ?



There is no sleep timer ability of the new Denon AVRs....before or after the FW update.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11826720
> 
> 
> I have an Toshiba XA2 connected via HDMI through the 3808, it works great on HD-DVDs but when I put in a DVD I get a player message that the resolution is not supported and that the output will be 480i instead of upscaled. I never seen this message before, is the Denon doing something it shouldn't to the signal?



I have the Tosh XA2 and play both HD and SD DVD ok. I send 1080p for pass thru to my Panny Pro.


1) So, what resolution do you have the XA2 output?

2) Is the Denon scaling and what resolution?

3) What connection to the HDTV?

4) Native resolution of your HDTV?


I have seen this mentioned over in the HD DVD player section months ago, but don't recall what the deal is.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/11824936
> 
> 
> Has anyone got this to work when using a Buffalo Technology AirStation Turbo G High Power Wireless Ethernet Converter ( WLI-TX4-G54HP ) ????



Yes. Works GREAT.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11825607
> 
> 
> I don't either.
> 
> 
> I just get a flashing cursor.
> 
> 
> Then I type the command.
> 
> 
> Then the Denon responds to me.
> 
> 
> I have seen a number of telnet implementations like that.



Thanks Spanky. Well, this one is new to me. But I did get it to work.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11824306
> 
> 
> I did not watch it that closely, however, I recall it going through both 13 and 14.
> 
> Mine was complete, I understood, when it said "Latest Firmware". Then I did the Master power off and on. kevinwoodward, you aborted at the point above??



nope i misread. i thought update check ok signaled the end...


----------



## gte747e

I have an older CD changer with no IR control (the IR control was on my old receiver). I have it plugged into one the 3808 AC outlets. When I turn on the receiver it comes on, but I would like for it only to come on when I am using the CD player (input is CD). It has a place for a trigger connection.


If I hook this up and set up the 3808 to be "With Respect to the Zone", what exactly will the trigger do?


- Will it turn the CD changer on/off?

- Will it control the CD playback (play, stop, FF, REW, etc.)?


This is how my old receiver worked since the IR sensor was on the receiver itself and not on the components.


Thanks!


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11826720
> 
> 
> I have an Toshiba XA2 connected via HDMI through the 3808, it works great on HD-DVDs but when I put in a DVD I get a player message that the resolution is not supported and that the output will be 480i instead of upscaled. I never seen this message before, is the Denon doing something it shouldn't to the signal?



I had this problem after running the firmware update with my Motorola DCT-3412. Had a similar error message (on a blue box backdrop in the middle of th screen after much screen flickering). Couldn't get it to play nice (tried to reset again, run the firmware update again) so I exchanged it at the local retailer where I got it. Upon unpacking my new 3808, I ran the firmware update and all was good. I thought it may have occurred b/c I didn't reset the microprocessor on my original 3808 before running the update, but perhaps there is another reason...


----------



## spie2

On page 39 of the manual is explained how you can assign the different sources. What happens if you assign DVD to hdmi1 (for the sound) and DVD to component1 (for the video) ? Can you have video via component Out with hdmi sound ?


----------



## Digitalfreakus

Are these updates just for the 3808ci version. My uk 3808 flatly refuses to update and just gives a login error. Internet Radio is working fine. Do I need to open up any ports in the router to get this working.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11827097
> 
> 
> I have the Tosh XA2 and play both HD and SD DVD ok. I send 1080p for pass thru to my Panny Pro.
> 
> 
> 1) So, what resolution do you have the XA2 output?
> 
> 2) Is the Denon scaling and what resolution?
> 
> 3) What connection to the HDTV?
> 
> 4) Native resolution of your HDTV?
> 
> 
> I have seen this mentioned over in the HD DVD player section months ago, but don't recall what the deal is.



1. 1080i

2. The scaling is turned off just to let the signal from the XA2 pass clean.

3. HDMI to the Denon from the XA2 and HDMI from the Denon to the TV.

4. 1080i, it's an older Pioneer PDP 50HDE


Since the XA2 handles upscaling of SD material internally, I turned the Denon scaling off. I also felt that when turned on the image got a little "digital" in the scales such as in smoke or under water when playing a HD-DVD.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/11828782
> 
> 
> I have an older CD changer with no IR control (the IR control was on my old receiver). I have it plugged into one the 3808 AC outlets. When I turn on the receiver it comes on, but I would like for it only to come on when I am using the CD player (input is CD). It has a place for a trigger connection.
> 
> 
> If I hook this up and set up the 3808 to be "With Respect to the Zone", what exactly will the trigger do?
> 
> 
> - Will it turn the CD changer on/off?
> 
> - Will it control the CD playback (play, stop, FF, REW, etc.)?
> 
> 
> This is how my old receiver worked since the IR sensor was on the receiver itself and not on the components.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Denon trigger asserts 12vdc. Some devices can use this signal to turn on-off (e.g. power amps). It will only turn something on or off (with some delay).


Your CD probably has a control link/connection not a trigger connection. The Denon trigger could be harmful to it.


The Denon is rich in criteria for when it works. If you had a trigger-able power strip you could power up the CD player only when it was connected.


If you have a DVD player you could consider using it as your CD player now. Otherwise, think you will have to replace it with one that supports remote control directly. Before doing that I would try the old receiver remote control with the CD player even though it isn't connected to receiver (you lose nothing to confirm it doesn't work)


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/11821051
> 
> 
> I went and did all the audysey measurements , so it set all my speakers to small, they are small , but the crossovers got set for L/R 110 and center 90 and 120 on surrounds
> 
> 
> is there a way to keep the audysey settings but get some lowere freq out of my L/R/C speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> kevin



You can change cross-overs. Not entirely clear on whether you need to do something to prevent Audyssey from asserting its settings.


You can copy the Audyssey curve to manual EQ and make changes too. This post has relevent guide pages.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post11662854


----------



## gte747e

Thanks. I tried the old remote and it doesn't work. I have a Panamax that has the ability to use triggers, but I figure for now I will look at a replacement. I hear the SonySCDCE595 is good, but I heard it can't be turned on/off via remote. Maybe I'll stick with my current CD changer and use the money towards a new HD DVD player to be format nuetral (already have a PS3).


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11829766
> 
> 
> 1. 1080i
> 
> 2. The scaling is turned off just to let the signal from the XA2 pass clean.
> 
> 3. HDMI to the Denon from the XA2 and HDMI from the Denon to the TV.
> 
> 4. 1080i, it's an older Pioneer PDP 50HDE
> 
> 
> Since the XA2 handles upscaling of SD material internally, I turned the Denon scaling off. I also felt that when turned on the image got a little "digital" in the scales such as in smoke or under water when playing a HD-DVD.




I see nothing wrong with the connections or settings shown. I did a quick search in the HD DVD player forum and found this post. This person is using an Onkyo AVR and has seen the same message on his XA2 with SD DVD.....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2236 


I do remember seeing this before but cannot find the answer. I would go to that forum and start searching or start a thread for replies.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11825607
> 
> 
> I don't either.
> 
> 
> I just get a flashing cursor.
> 
> 
> Then I type the command.
> 
> 
> Then the Denon responds to me.
> 
> 
> I have seen a number of telnet implementations like that.



Can you see the text when you type in the command (MV? as an example) in your telnet session? I am typing blind in mine.


----------



## markc

I am a fan of Denons and my son still uses an old 3200 I had years ago. I really like the 3808 but after downloading the owners manual and taking a look, it seems there is one feature that in my opinion is implemented incorrectly. While it has the option of driving 7 channels to 9 different outputs, the way it does the zone 2 feature is strange. You can do zone 2 or surround back but it is the same set of speakers outputs, while it leaves 2 pairs of surround channels active. It would have made more sense to use one pair of the surround channels as an opton for zone 2. Onkyos seem to have this feature the way I need it


Correct me if I am wrong with the zone 2 function


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11830844
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with the connections or settings shown. I did a quick search in the HD DVD player forum and found this post. This person is using an Onkyo AVR and has seen the same message on his XA2 with SD DVD.....
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=2236
> 
> 
> I do remember seeing this before but cannot find the answer. I would go to that forum and start searching or start a thread for replies.



Thanks, I'll look into that forum and post the question again over there if I can't find the answer.


If someone in this forum encountered the same problem and know how to solve it, please write here to let me know.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11830961
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll look into that forum and post the question again over there if I can't find the answer.
> 
> 
> If someone in this forum encountered the same problem and know how to solve it, please write here to let me know.




Just wanted to let you know that I tried my XA2 set to "up to 1080i" for picture output with a SD DVD. HDMI>Denon>HDMI>HDTV


I get a 720p resolution output from the display of the XA2 under these conditions with the Denon HDMI i/p scaler "OFF" in HDMI setup.


Under "DVD" setup, I have HDMI>#1 port, and input mode>auto.


Make sure you have no component cables connected to the XA2....AND make sure you have "Component" under the DVD setup set to "None". I think this issue is related to component connections, assignment, etc. In that no DVD with copy protection may be upscaled to 1080 with component.


----------



## DUSZA

Need help! Purchase a Denon 3808CI on Friday hook only the HDMI out on the Denon to the HDMI in Video 7 on my Sony SXRD R60XBR1 hit menu on the Denon remote and notthing on the Sony only the tag on the Sony would flash saying vido 7 so it got some signal but no Denon logo. Tried other outputs on the Denon to the Sony eg. Component same results. Took the Denon to the bedroom Samsung LCD and it work perfectly. Why no picture or signal on the Sony. Call Denon no help.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11831313
> 
> 
> Need help! Purchase a Denon 3808CI on Friday hook only the HDMI out on the Denon to the HDMI in Video 7 on my Sony SXRD R60XBR1 hit menu on the Denon remote and notthing on the Sony only the tag on the Sony would flash saying vido 7 so it got some signal but no Denon logo. Tried other outputs on the Denon to the Sony eg. Component same results. Took the Denon to the bedroom Samsung LCD and it work perfectly. Why no picture or signal on the Sony. Call Denon no help.



Has any HDMI device worked on you Sony?


----------



## DUSZA

Yes my Directv Box


----------



## Hamilton_1974

Does anyone know if the 3808 can deinterlace a composite or S-video signal and output it as 480p/576p on the component output?


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11831178
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I tried my XA2 set to "up to 1080i" for picture output with a SD DVD. HDMI>Denon>HDMI>HDTV
> 
> 
> I get a 720p resolution output from the display of the XA2 under these conditions with the Denon HDMI i/p scaler "OFF" in HDMI setup.
> 
> 
> Under "DVD" setup, I have HDMI>#1 port, and input mode>auto.
> 
> 
> Make sure you have no component cables connected to the XA2....AND make sure you have "Component" under the DVD setup set to "None". I think this issue is related to component connections, assignment, etc. In that no DVD with copy protection may be upscaled to 1080 with component.



Thank you! I did the settings according to the above, the only difference I had was that "input mode" was set to HDMI, I set it to auto and now the error message did not appear. I dont know what the difference between HDMI and auto is in this setting, but it seem to have worked. BUT, when switching to another channel (a regular tv-channel) on the TV and then back I get the "high resolution output prohibited for this content. resolution changed to 480p", so I dont really know if it solved the problem, or just made the message disappear.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11831596
> 
> 
> Thank you! I did the settings according to the above, the only difference I had was that "input mode" was set to HDMI, I set it to auto and now the error message did not appear. I dont know what the difference between HDMI and auto is in this setting, but it seem to have worked. BUT, when switching to another channel (a regular tv-channel) on the TV and then back I get the "high resolution output prohibited for this content. resolution changed to 480p", so I dont really know if it solved the problem, or just made the message disappear.



Changing the HDMI input mode on the DVD source should not affect the TV source input. You may have some cross assigned inputs.


Check the TV source and make sure if it is HDMI input it is not the same input # as the DVD. Try setting its input mode to auto also.


How is the TV box connected to the Denon and what settings for scaling, ie pass thru to the Denon(no scaling)>TV, or scaled to 720p>Denon>TV?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamilton_1974* /forum/post/11831574
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 3808 can deinterlace a composite or S-video signal and output it as 480p/576p on the component output?



No scaling/deinterlacing Analog to Analog (A to A)....see the pic..

Only analog to HDMI (digital).


----------



## Hamilton_1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11831759
> 
> 
> No scaling/deinterlacing Analog to Analog (A to A)....see the pic..
> 
> Only analog to HDMI (digital).



Ok, but if I send 480p/576p to a component input from my DVD will it still come out as progressive on the component output?


Still using a Panasonic 36" CRT that handles progressive signals quite nicely. HD-plasma purchase has been delayed until next year since I'm using all my money on audio this year!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamilton_1974* /forum/post/11831847
> 
> 
> Ok, but if I send 480p/576p to a component input from my DVD will it still come out as progressive on the component output?
> 
> 
> Still using a Panasonic 36" CRT that handles progressive signals quite nicely. HD-plasma purchase has been delayed until next year since I'm using all my money on audio this year!



Sure you can pass-thru the signals from component to component untouched. I do that with my TV/Cable STB and it works fine....VP in my HDTV.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11831313
> 
> 
> Need help! Purchase a Denon 3808CI on Friday hook only the HDMI out on the Denon to the HDMI in Video 7 on my Sony SXRD R60XBR1 hit menu on the Denon remote and notthing on the Sony only the tag on the Sony would flash saying vido 7 so it got some signal but no Denon logo. Tried other outputs on the Denon to the Sony eg. Component same results. Took the Denon to the bedroom Samsung LCD and it work perfectly. Why no picture or signal on the Sony. Call Denon no help.



Try component input to your Denon from the sat box. Set HDMI i/p scaler OFF.

Use component out to your Sony. ie all component in and out untouched by the Denon. Make sure you have set the Assign, input mode for the TV/Sat box correctly in the setup menu using the correctly numbered Component input.


If that works, progress from there.


----------



## TeHaX

Hello from Germany,

isn´t in the 3808 a web interface like in the attached picture and is it possible to save the config datas maybe with a save/load tool as used for the 4306?
Attachment 91286


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeHaX* /forum/post/11831936
> 
> 
> Hello from Germany,
> 
> isn´t in the 3808 a web interface like in the attached picture and is it possible to save the config datas maybe with a save/load tool as used for the 4306?
> Attachment 91286




I have not seen anything in the menus of the new Denons nor thru the web access that allows the saving of any information. I wonder why that was left out? Seems very good idea to be able to save settings!



Maybe you can ask Denon why?
[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]


----------



## jerryj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11831759
> 
> 
> No scaling/deinterlacing Analog to Analog (A to A)....see the pic..
> 
> Only analog to HDMI (digital).



From the pic, it says that it does not scale 1080i to 720p. What does it do? If I set the HDMI out to 720p and a 1080i signal is sent in, does it pass through the 1080i to the monitor or does it turn off or what?


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11831711
> 
> 
> Changing the HDMI input mode on the DVD source should not affect the TV source input. You may have some cross assigned inputs.
> 
> 
> Check the TV source and make sure if it is HDMI input it is not the same input # as the DVD. Try setting its input mode to auto also.
> 
> 
> How is the TV box connected to the Denon and what settings for scaling, ie pass thru to the Denon(no scaling)>TV, or scaled to 720p>Denon>TV?



The TV's HDMI input (it only got one HDMI input) is only assigned to the Denon, and to the Denon I have used all four HDMI inputs. There are no switches or anything else between the Denons HDMI output and the TV.


The HD-DVD is connected to HDMI slot #2, and "none" is selected on the component, "none" selected on digital audio, and video conversion turned "off". I have the i/p scaling turned "off".


***EDIT***

I did now try to connect the XA2 directly to the TV and skipping the Denon just to see if the "high resolution output prohibited for this content. Resolution changed to 480p" message would appear if I flipped between channels and back, and it did. Is this some built in thing that's changing resolution if the HDMI signal is broken somewhere.

Also, when playing a DVD the on screen symbols such as play and forward are bigger than if playing HD content. I'm starting to suspect this is more a error with my XA2 than some missed settings in the Denon... Perhaps it's not upscaling at all.


----------



## DUSZA

Try that does't work. Can't get Denon GUI to work on tv. Shows up on display on receiver but not on tv.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryj* /forum/post/11832031
> 
> 
> From the pic, it says that it does not scale 1080i to 720p. What does it do? If I set the HDMI out to 720p and a 1080i signal is sent in, does it pass through the 1080i to the monitor or does it turn off or what?



It will pass thru the 1080i....just tested it as I don't use the Denon for scaling.

My test.... Component input (1080i)>Denon set scale A to H, resolution 720p, HMDI out to HDTV. Denon shows in and out at 1080i.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11832180
> 
> 
> Try that does't work. Can't get Denon GUI to work on tv. Shows up on display on receiver but not on tv.



That is correct, but you do get a TV signal on the Sony, right...you could not before.


Now use HDMI to the Sony from the Denon and change the TV/Sat assign to that HDMI input # with component OFF. Make sure you change the inputs on the Sony to the correct input. Any TV signal...GUI will also show now.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11832075
> 
> 
> The TV's HDMI input (it only got one HDMI input) is only assigned to the Denon, and to the Denon I have used all four HDMI inputs. There are no switches or anything else between the Denons HDMI output and the TV.
> 
> 
> The HD-DVD is connected to HDMI slot #2, and "none" is selected on the component, "none" selected on digital audio, and video conversion turned "off". I have the i/p scaling turned "off".


_"The TV's HDMI input (it only got one HDMI input) is only assigned to the Denon......."_


It is not #2? Changing the DVD to auto should not touch the TV signal....










You might try disconnecting everything except the TV box, and see what happens.....simplify the setup and check the settings for the TV in the Denon. Once you get that to work then try the XA2 and see if you can get the two to work together.


----------



## mustang5o

CRAP!!! The dealer where I bought my Onkyo wants a 15% restocking fee. I might just have to live with this thing. Anyone need a 3808? I can give it to you for a good price...well, I think it's good. Send me a PM.


----------



## DUSZA

Can get picture directly from sat box to sony from hdmi video 7 direct. But not from sat box to 3808ci to Sony. Can't even get GUI to work from receiver to tv from hdmi video 7 on tv. When turn on receiver will get video 7 tag on tv to flash monumentaly but screen then goes blank. So it must get some signal but thats it.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11832469
> 
> 
> Can get picture directly from sat box to sony from hdmi video 7 direct. But not from sat box to 3808ci to Sony. Can't even get GUI to work from receiver to tv from hdmi video 7 on tv. When turn on receiver will get video 7 tag on tv to flash monumentaly but screen then goes blank. So it must get some signal but thats it.




But it does work...signal to TV from Component in.


Did you reassign the TV/Sat to HDMI in the Denon menus? Check the setup. Disconnect component while using HDMI.


----------



## DUSZA

Component in to receiver from sat box or dvd out of receiver by hdmi to sony to picture. I reassign hdmi on denon menu for both sat box and dvd. I disconnect component from receiver while trying to use hdmi.


----------



## DUSZA

bwclark I mean I get no picture from component inputs to tv from receiver.


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11832180
> 
> 
> Try that does't work. Can't get Denon GUI to work on tv. Shows up on display on receiver but not on tv.



You have to turn the video conversion for that input on, otherwise it will not convert the GUI/display to that resolution.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11832630
> 
> 
> bwclark I mean I get no picture from component inputs to tv from receiver.




Ok, with component in to Denon and component out to Sony....no picture.

Same with HDMI.


Should work with component...make sure TV/sat is assigned correctly component # and with input mode>AUTO. Also, are you selecting the correct input on the Sony, ie Component input.


If the TV/sat box works direct to sony then going thru the Denon means you do not have TV/Sat setup correct. Check those settings. Under Manual Setup>HDMI setup....turn OFF HDMI i/p scaler. This means TV/sat>Denon,untouched>Sony. Should work.


----------



## DUSZA

Not sure what you mean by turning the video conversion for that input on.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11832703
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by turning the video conversion for that input on.



SOURCE SELECT>TV/SAT>Other>Video Convert>ON


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DUSZA* /forum/post/11832703
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by turning the video conversion for that input on.



Pull up the Menu > Source Select> then choose whichever input you are trying to use ie: TV/CBL > go to OTHER > Video Convert > ON


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TeHaX* /forum/post/11831936
> 
> 
> Hello from Germany,
> 
> isn´t in the 3808 a web interface like in the attached picture and is it possible to save the config datas maybe with a save/load tool as used for the 4306?
> Attachment 91286



There is a web interface on the 3808ci, you just type the IP address of your Denon receiver in your browser & you get pages like these.




























there are other pages but you get the idea.

You can control your 3808ci, change settings & save settings from these pages.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/11829500
> 
> 
> On page 39 of the manual is explained how you can assign the different sources. What happens if you assign DVD to hdmi1 (for the sound) and DVD to component1 (for the video) ? Can you have video via component Out with hdmi sound ?



I haven't tried, but from the menu structure it appears as though you can do this. Someone else asked about this earlier in this thread (or maybe one of the other 3808 threads) but I never saw a confirmed answer. In general for each named source, you can pick the numbered video input and the numbered audio input separately.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/11830852
> 
> 
> Can you see the text when you type in the command (MV? as an example) in your telnet session? I am typing blind in mine.



START | RUN | cmd | OK


telnet

set localecho

open IPAddressGoesHere


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markc* /forum/post/11830891
> 
> 
> I am a fan of Denons and my son still uses an old 3200 I had years ago. I really like the 3808 but after downloading the owners manual and taking a look, it seems there is one feature that in my opinion is implemented incorrectly. While it has the option of driving 7 channels to 9 different outputs, the way it does the zone 2 feature is strange. You can do zone 2 or surround back but it is the same set of speakers outputs, while it leaves 2 pairs of surround channels active. It would have made more sense to use one pair of the surround channels as an opton for zone 2. Onkyos seem to have this feature the way I need it
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong with the zone 2 function



You are correct. And this one was of the features that went in the "negative" column for me on the 3808 and the "positive" column on the Onkyo 905. That being said, I still went with the 3808 and am happy with my decision after 4 weeks.


----------



## TrzVpr

Searched the thread and read the manual but neither answered my question to satisfaction...


I want to use the assignable amp outs to biamp with a pair of studio 100s that I have..


Can this be done?


What I understand so far is that the Denon Biamp option is for passive biamping.. Does this mean that the outputs from FL and FR are identical SRL and SRR and are not assigned a High/Mid or Low designation?




Thanks

Sam


----------



## REDHEAD









Can anyone answer why the Audyssey has my speaker distances completely wrong?


It gave me the following distances (ft), actual are in bold




L 2.3 *9.5*

R 0.1 *10.0*

C 1.1 *8.0*

Sub 0.1 *12.5*

SL 0.1 *9.5*

SR 0.1 *10.0*

SBL 0.1 *6.5*

SBR 0.1 *6.0*


I've had multiple Yamaha receivers in the same room/same speakers and the distances were measured correctly with them. Is this a typical result with the Denon/Audyssey, or is there something wrong with my 3808?

Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## intelonetwo

Redhead,

Something is wrong. :0


Maybe something to do with the setup. Check the microphone connection, ensure there are no noises, both high frequency and low frequency that could somehow obscure or throw a monkey wrench into the Audyssey calibration process.


When I run mine, the measurements are spot on.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11832260
> 
> _"The TV's HDMI input (it only got one HDMI input) is only assigned to the Denon......."_
> 
> 
> It is not #2? Changing the DVD to auto should not touch the TV signal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might try disconnecting everything except the TV box, and see what happens.....simplify the setup and check the settings for the TV in the Denon. Once you get that to work then try the XA2 and see if you can get the two to work together.



I did try to connect the XA2 directly to the TV and skipping the Denon just to see if the "high resolution output prohibited for this content. Resolution changed to 480p" message would appear if I flipped between channels and the TV input modes and back, and it did. Is this some built in thing that's changing resolution if the HDMI signal is broken/interrupted somewhere.


Also, when playing a DVD the on screen symbols such as play and forward are bigger than if playing HD content, they look "very 480p" if you know how I mean. I'm starting to suspect this is more a error with my XA2 than some missed settings in the Denon... Perhaps it's not upscaling at all in the first place.


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11836269
> 
> 
> Redhead,
> 
> Something is wrong. :0
> 
> 
> Maybe something to do with the setup. Check the microphone connection, ensure there are no noises, both high frequency and low frequency that could somehow obscure or throw a monkey wrench into the Audyssey calibration process.
> 
> 
> When I run mine, the measurements are spot on.



I have run it a couple of times, on different days and I still get the same results. What's also odd is the channel level(s) results are almost perfect when compared to a SPL meter. I have checked the mic/cord/plug and all looks well. Room is quiet. Maybe a return/exchange is suggested? I don't know what could be causing this other than a defect. Now I question whether the Audyssey EQ results are even valid?

Any other suggestions before I go through the hassle of disconnecting everything and packaging it up?


----------



## muncey

Redhead, I get similar results. I just manually enter the distance. I also used a spl meter and turn audyssey eq off.


----------



## shawndover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11836594
> 
> 
> I have run it a couple of times, on different days and I still get the same results. What's also odd is the channel level(s) results are almost perfect when compared to a SPL meter. I have checked the mic/cord/plug and all looks well. Room is quiet. Maybe a return/exchange is suggested? I don't know what could be causing this other than a defect. Now I question whether the Audyssey EQ results are even valid?
> 
> Any other suggestions before I go through the hassle of disconnecting everything and packaging it up?



I had the same sort of problem and gave up on Audyssey after several attempts.


----------



## oldcband

REDHEAD


Now you've auditioned both the Yamaha 3800 and the Denon 3808.


Sorry to hear about your speaker set-up problems.


Features you like and don't like? Sound you liked with each? You've been informative.


Denon a keeper or back to the drawing board.


It was down to Denon or Yamaha and ordered the Yamaha, and I hope I'll be happy and I should be from past experience and I know both of these are great choices.


Thank you


----------



## Ken Ross

Oldcband, let us know how you like the Yammy. That's still on my short list. Ths is a lot harder than picking a display for me!


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrzVpr* /forum/post/11835301
> 
> 
> Searched the thread and read the manual but neither answered my question to satisfaction...
> 
> 
> I want to use the assignable amp outs to biamp with a pair of studio 100s that I have..
> 
> 
> Can this be done?
> 
> 
> What I understand so far is that the Denon Biamp option is for passive biamping.. Does this mean that the outputs from FL and FR are identical SRL and SRR and are not assigned a High/Mid or Low designation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sam



I bi-amped my studio 40's and it works fine. It does not seem to matter which ones you connect to the highs (tweeter-midrange) or at least thats what the Denon CSR informed me...


----------



## TrzVpr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/11838581
> 
> 
> I bi-amped my studio 40's and it works fine. It does not seem to matter which ones you connect to the highs (tweeter-midrange) or at least thats what the Denon CSR informed me...



Thanks 007, I tried that with the 100's and dont seen to have problems so far..


trzvpr


----------



## red hazard

Does the AVR-3808CI have the same frying pan warping heat output that the TX-SR805 has? Thanks


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red hazard* /forum/post/11839214
> 
> 
> Does the AVR-3808CI have the same frying pan warping heat output that the TX-SR805 has? Thanks



lol, it is not even barely warm!I can swear upon that!


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red hazard* /forum/post/11839214
> 
> 
> Does the AVR-3808CI have the same frying pan warping heat output that the TX-SR805 has? Thanks



Had mine on for most part of the day, and it's just lukewarm. If I had the PS3 on for all day, I'd be frying eggs on it right now


----------



## joesv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red hazard* /forum/post/11839214
> 
> 
> Does the AVR-3808CI have the same frying pan warping heat output that the TX-SR805 has? Thanks



after watching an hd movie with the walls shaking for two hours mine is just warm, have it in a cabinet (open front) in no way is it to hot.


----------



## PWS442

Help! Just got the 3808ci today. Auto Setup would not store settings. Got to step 5, Storing, and let it run for 3 hours, and finally powered off and on.


During this time, and subsequent efforts, it says a speaker is out of phase. Retry, and it and another is out of phase.


Went to next setup/location, and I notice it stops checking all the speakers, as it already has said it is out of phase. Doesn't think I have a sub, doesn't think I have a center, not that either of them showed up on the error list.


Should I just use my Radio Shack SPL? (I haven't downloaded any firmware updates, haven't checked Internet connections, but I do have a DHCP assigned address)


----------



## rizzxx7

the audessy didn't work for me as well, distance setting was way off so I just used the manual set-up


----------



## oldcband




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/11838454
> 
> 
> Oldcband, let us know how you like the Yammy. That's still on my short list. Ths is a lot harder than picking a display for me!



Will do. Sometime this week.


----------



## EtherNut

I just purchased a 3808ci from BB lastnight. I replaced my 3505 with it. Naturally I pulled it out of the box and put it in as soon as I got home. As soon as I turned it on I went in to flash the firmware. It got to 7/14 and said "Failed". So I reset the 3808 and tried to reflash, it proceeded past 7/14 and kept going. I just shrugged it off and decided to set it up. I was interested to see what audessy was going to say about my system which is all Paradigm except my Definitive 15" sub. Well, audessy does not work. as soon as I enter into auto setup, the 3808 front display flashes "Wait" (and does so continuously) and I cannot select anything on the screen by using the remote of the directional pad on the front of the unit.. I've let it sit for up to 20 minutes and have never heard a peep from the speakers.







They work just fine however when I am on tv/cbl. So I am wondering if I have a lemon or if the failed flash broke audessy... and what the heck else is wrong with the unit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I did a hard reset tonight and it didn't fix audessy.


Ether..


----------



## ryarber

Question about the 3808. Sorry if this has been asked before.


If you input a source via component, is there any way to have simultaneous output via HDMI and component? If not, are both component outputs active at the same time (ie. can you watch two separate monitors via component output at the same time)?


Has anyone tried using an HDMI splitter with this thing?


Thanks.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11839980
> 
> 
> Had mine on for most part of the day, and it's just lukewarm. If I had the PS3 on for all day, I'd be frying eggs on it right now



same for 805, ready for hamburger or steak


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11832848
> 
> 
> There is a web interface on the 3808ci, you just type the IP address of your Denon receiver in your browser & you get pages like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are other pages but you get the idea.
> 
> You can control your 3808ci, change settings & save settings from these pages.




Are you doing this with the new firmware?


When I tried with the original software I had all kinds of problems whereas the inputs and labels were wrong?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EtherNut* /forum/post/11841789
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3808ci from BB lastnight. I replaced my 3505 with it. Naturally I pulled it out of the box and put it in as soon as I got home. As soon as I turned it on I went in to flash the firmware. It got to 7/14 and said "Failed". So I reset the 3808 and tried to reflash, it proceeded past 7/14 and kept going. I just shrugged it off and decided to set it up. I was interested to see what audessy was going to say about my system which is all Paradigm except my Definitive 15" sub. Well, audessy does not work. as soon as I enter into auto setup, the 3808 front display flashes "Wait" (and does so continuously) and I cannot select anything on the screen by using the remote of the directional pad on the front of the unit.. I've let it sit for up to 20 minutes and have never heard a peep from the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work just fine however when I am on tv/cbl. So I am wondering if I have a lemon or if the failed flash broke audessy... and what the heck else is wrong with the unit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I did a hard reset tonight and it didn't fix audessy.
> 
> 
> Ether..



Mine went into auto-start when I plugged the microphone in. Perhaps you don't have a good connection to the mike or its damaged.


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11836229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer why the Audyssey has my speaker distances completely wrong?
> 
> 
> It gave me the following distances (ft), actual are in bold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L 2.3 *9.5*
> 
> R 0.1 *10.0*
> 
> C 1.1 *8.0*
> 
> Sub 0.1 *12.5*
> 
> SL 0.1 *9.5*
> 
> SR 0.1 *10.0*
> 
> SBL 0.1 *6.5*
> 
> SBR 0.1 *6.0*
> 
> 
> I've had multiple Yamaha receivers in the same room/same speakers and the distances were measured correctly with them. Is this a typical result with the Denon/Audyssey, or is there something wrong with my 3808?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I wonder what the purpose of the room EQ is if all of you are going to override the settings and set them manually with actual distances?


I thought the point of the Audyssey was to balance all your seating positions given your room dynamics and reflections. If you do a manual adjust after Audyssey, then you ignore the setup it determined was best for your room.


Anybody can use a tape measure but it takes a processor to measure your reflections from your room to seating positions.


???


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11842666
> 
> 
> Are you doing this with the new firmware?
> 
> 
> When I tried with the original software I had all kinds of problems whereas the inputs and labels were wrong?



It worked for me before & after the firmware update.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryarber* /forum/post/11842309
> 
> 
> Question about the 3808. Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> 
> If you input a source via component, is there any way to have simultaneous output via HDMI and component? If not, are both component outputs active at the same time (ie. can you watch two separate monitors via component output at the same time)?
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using an HDMI splitter with this thing?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




I have my TV/Cable STB connected via Component to the Denon with Component(Denon)>Component(HDTV). I also have an HDMI(Denon)>DVI(HDTV), which I mainly use with my Tosh XA2.


I have Video Convert "ON" for TV/Cable, and I can select either the Component or the HDMI input on the HDTV and the picture shows up just fine.

So, I would say they are both active at the same time.


----------



## tigervegas

Just bought my receiver two days ago. I cant get a video signal from xbox360 via component cable. The component cable has a switch on it that lets you choose sdtv or hdtv. Hdtv doesn't work. Sdtv does but limits me to 480p. Ive tried to connect my it to each of the component inputs on the receiver with no luck. The component inputs do work otherwise, as I have A dvd player hooked to it. The xbox works without a hitch when connected directly to the TV. I did do the firmware update, but I don't know if the problem existed prior to then.


So i called Denon at the crack of dawn today (6am pacific). They tell me that as of Friday, denon is asking people to not update the firmware at this time. He wouldn't go into details. He instructed me on how to remove the update. 1) turn off the unit with the small button. 2) open the front panel and press and hold the up and down arrow at the same time. 3) with those buttons held down, press the power on button again.


He doesn't think that this will help my xbox situation though. He tells me that they are having trouble with samsung televisions. Something about samsungs not accepting 1080i signals over HDMI from the receiver. Unfortunately, i was not in front of the receiver to do deeper trouble shooting when i called.


I just wanted to get the word out about the current state of the firmware update. You may want to call denon before updating. Makes you wonder why they left the update up if they don't want you to use it.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

Thanks for that info, tigervegas. I just got my 3808 and was about to do the update later today. Since none of the bugs it fixes should affect me and what I'll have it doing, I think I can comfortably hold off until the next, hopefully correct firmware becomes available.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EtherNut* /forum/post/11841789
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3808ci from BB lastnight. I replaced my 3505 with it. Naturally I pulled it out of the box and put it in as soon as I got home. As soon as I turned it on I went in to flash the firmware. It got to 7/14 and said "Failed". So I reset the 3808 and tried to reflash, it proceeded past 7/14 and kept going. I just shrugged it off and decided to set it up.



You need to reset the AVR and redo the FW update. Allow the update to complete thru 14/14....should take about one hour. If it fails at some point, start over until it is complete. Once done, your Audyssey should function perfectly.


----------



## strunzu

bwclark - What do you think about people saying to hold off on the update?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strunzu* /forum/post/11845740
> 
> 
> bwclark - What do you think about people saying to hold off on the update?



I already updated, and am glad I did.....


----------



## Sonyuser

Anyone have any suggestions - greatly appreciated. All HDMI and component input signals are processed appropriately, as are all audio inputs. However, cannot acquire ANY S or composite inputs to output on HDMI. You might ask why I would want to? To pass along video from Velodyne SMS-1, from Pioneer Laserdisc Player, and from JVC S-VHS Recorder, and to output to Panasonic 1080P projector, whose only available input is HDMI. On the inputs which do not work, HDMI and Component selectable choices are defeated. Do I junk the Denon?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11845770
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions - greatly appreciated. All HDMI and component input signals are processed appropriately, as are all audio inputs. However, cannot acquire ANY S or composite inputs to output on HDMI. You might ask why I would want to? To pass along video from Velodyne SMS-1, from Pioneer Laserdisc Player, and from JVC S-VHS Recorder, and to output to Panasonic 1080P projector, whose only available input is HDMI. On the inputs which do not work, HDMI and Component selectable choices are defeated. Do I junk the Denon?



Under Source Select for these devices, have you checked Other>Video Convert>ON? This will convert these analog inputs to the HDMI output.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11845770
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions - greatly appreciated. All HDMI and component input signals are processed appropriately, as are all audio inputs. However, cannot acquire ANY S or composite inputs to output on HDMI. You might ask why I would want to? To pass along video from Velodyne SMS-1, from Pioneer Laserdisc Player, and from JVC S-VHS Recorder, and to output to Panasonic 1080P projector, whose only available input is HDMI. On the inputs which do not work, HDMI and Component selectable choices are defeated. Do I junk the Denon?



Are you saying that you can connect, for example a VHS/DVD combo unit, to the Denon via component (and audo via toslink) and then get output to your TV/monitor and speakers via HDMI?


I have tried to do that with my Samsung VHS/DVD unit and get neither picture not audio.


fafner


----------



## markdiep

This is the first time I've ever posted on here, so please forgive my ignorance of many things A/V. I'm hoping to get a general opinion... I have a PS3, regular DVD player, VCR and basic (out of the wall) cable and a simple satellite input. I've settled on a Sony Bravia LCD TV (KDL-52XBR4) and the ratings suggest that it doesn't upscale standard definition to 1080p very well. I thought that this receiver would solve that by upscaling for me before it gets to the TV, but would also work well for the PS3 games (and therefore blu-ray movies) as well. Do I need to go this high up in the Denon line or would the 2808 be about the same? I do like the additional HDMI inputs on the 3808- for future use...

Thank you very much for such a great website!!


----------



## EtherNut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EtherNut* /forum/post/11841789
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3808ci from BB lastnight. I replaced my 3505 with it. Naturally I pulled it out of the box and put it in as soon as I got home. As soon as I turned it on I went in to flash the firmware. It got to 7/14 and said "Failed". So I reset the 3808 and tried to reflash, it proceeded past 7/14 and kept going. I just shrugged it off and decided to set it up. I was interested to see what audessy was going to say about my system which is all Paradigm except my Definitive 15" sub. Well, audessy does not work. as soon as I enter into auto setup, the 3808 front display flashes "Wait" (and does so continuously) and I cannot select anything on the screen by using the remote of the directional pad on the front of the unit.. I've let it sit for up to 20 minutes and have never heard a peep from the speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work just fine however when I am on tv/cbl. So I am wondering if I have a lemon or if the failed flash broke audessy... and what the heck else is wrong with the unit. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I did a hard reset tonight and it didn't fix audessy.
> 
> 
> Ether..



I just spoke to Denon and they said NOT to do any firmware upgrades at this time. Apparently the current firmware is full of bugs. They said ETA was approximately a week on the new firmware.


Ether..


----------



## Sonyuser

Quote:

Originally Posted by Sonyuser

Anyone have any suggestions - greatly appreciated. All HDMI and component input signals are processed appropriately, as are all audio inputs. However, cannot acquire ANY S or composite inputs to output on HDMI. You might ask why I would want to? To pass along video from Velodyne SMS-1, from Pioneer Laserdisc Player, and from JVC S-VHS Recorder, and to output to Panasonic 1080P projector, whose only available input is HDMI. On the inputs which do not work, HDMI and Component selectable choices are defeated. Do I junk the Denon?


"Under Source Select for these devices, have you checked Other>Video Convert>ON? This will convert these analog inputs to the HDMI output."


To :bwclark

AVS Special Member


Thanks for your response! Yes, I have previously done as you suggested, immediately above. I might say that I have been in audio for over 50 years ago, when I built my first amplifier, and designed and built my first speaker enclosure - so I'm not completely a neophyte - but as usual, the Denon instruction manual is written so poorly, that I'm writing here in hopes that despite the over four days I have spent A) reading ALL the posts in this thread, B) repeatedly reading and rereading the Denon manual, and C) working with the GUI screen controls, I may have missed something which a more astute or observant AVS member will have seen! With this Denon, I can't help but note here the gazilion posts re connecting to the Internet for the (apparently currently invalid) download - I wouldn't even go close to that.


I had expected that the first response I might receive would be a suggestion that I reset the microprocessor, which I am about to do. And of course, when I do that, I will loose the results of about three days' work in properly equalizing all the speakers, relabling the inputs, etc., etc. And if that doesn't work, and if no one here has any suggestions, I will fulfill my conclusion with two functions. First, I will never spend anything on another Denon product. Second, I will connect my DVDO IScan Pro into one of the Denon component inputs, in order to display the units otherwise unavailable.


I can't help but note that in all the posts here, not one has apparently identified a similar problem, so I can only conclude that I received a particularly idiosyncratic piece of Denon junk. I say that I will never buy another Denon anything, as I have spent enough of my money and life on their junk. After I quit building my own amplifiers and receiver kits, I continued to use a Dynaco 120 watt stereo amp for years, and then for the next twenty years I went with Yamaha. In the hundreds of electronic devices I've purchased over the years, only three have ever been defective - I have only ever purchased two Denon products and both were defective - this receiver, and another, Denon receiver.


Before I go (and I haven't posted anything on AVS for several years), I must comment on the Audyssey program as exemplified on this Denon. Two years ago I engaged two audio engineers who came in with calibrated mics and pcs running propriatary programs to analyze my theater room acoustics. Given my current speaker placements and the room (none of which have changed), I know (from 3D graphs), precisely where the nulls and peaks are in the room, and at what frequencies. I carefully ran the Audyssey program - compared to what my prior investigations and current ears tell me, I then discarded the Audyssey results.


If anyone else has any thoughts on my inability to make the Denon work on S or composite inputs, I would appreciate hearing from you!


----------



## fafner

SonyUser:


Bashing a product in this thread is not likely to get you a lot of useful responses.


And since you have decided to ignore my request from you for additional information (see above), I am forced to join the ranks of those who can or might be able to help you but choose not to.


Have a good day.


fafner


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11846667
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Sonyuser
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions - greatly appreciated. All HDMI and component input signals are processed appropriately, as are all audio inputs. However, cannot acquire ANY S or composite inputs to output on HDMI. You might ask why I would want to? To pass along video from Velodyne SMS-1, from Pioneer Laserdisc Player, and from JVC S-VHS Recorder, and to output to Panasonic 1080P projector, whose only available input is HDMI. On the inputs which do not work, HDMI and Component selectable choices are defeated. Do I junk the Denon?
> 
> 
> "Under Source Select for these devices, have you checked Other>Video Convert>ON? This will convert these analog inputs to the HDMI output."
> 
> 
> To :bwclark
> 
> AVS Special Member
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response! Yes, I have previously done as you suggested, immediately above. I might say that I have been in audio for over 50 years ago, when I built my first amplifier, and designed and built my first speaker enclosure - so I'm not completely a neophyte - but as usual, the Denon instruction manual is written so poorly, that I'm writing here in hopes that despite the over four days I have spent A) reading ALL the posts in this thread, B) repeatedly reading and rereading the Denon manual, and C) working with the GUI screen controls, I may have missed something which a more astute or observant AVS member will have seen! With this Denon, I can't help but note here the gazilion posts re connecting to the Internet for the (apparently currently invalid) download - I wouldn't even go close to that.
> 
> 
> I had expected that the first response I might receive would be a suggestion that I reset the microprocessor, which I am about to do. And of course, when I do that, I will loose the results of about three days' work in properly equalizing all the speakers, relabling the inputs, etc., etc. And if that doesn't work, and if no one here has any suggestions, I will fulfill my conclusion with two functions. First, I will never spend anything on another Denon product. Second, I will connect my DVDO IScan Pro into one of the Denon component inputs, in order to display the units otherwise unavailable.
> 
> 
> I can't help but note that in all the posts here, not one has apparently identified a similar problem, so I can only conclude that I received a particularly idiosyncratic piece of Denon junk. I say that I will never buy another Denon anything, as I have spent enough of my money and life on their junk. After I quit building my own amplifiers and receiver kits, I continued to use a Dynaco 120 watt stereo amp for years, and then for the next twenty years I went with Yamaha. In the hundreds of electronic devices I've purchased over the years, only three have ever been defective - I have only ever purchased two Denon products and both were defective - this receiver, and another, Denon receiver.
> 
> 
> Before I go (and I haven't posted anything on AVS for several years), I must comment on the Audyssey program as exemplified on this Denon. Two years ago I engaged two audio engineers who came in with calibrated mics and pcs running propriatary programs to analyze my theater room acoustics. Given my current speaker placements and the room (none of which have changed), I know (from 3D graphs), precisely where the nulls and peaks are in the room, and at what frequencies. I carefully ran the Audyssey program - compared to what my prior investigations and current ears tell me, I then discarded the Audyssey results.
> 
> 
> If anyone else has any thoughts on my inability to make the Denon work on S or composite inputs, I would appreciate hearing from you!




I have to say, my Audyssey results are suspect as well! It de-emphasized the bass, which is already lacking in my setup as it is (no sub), and boosted the highs, which are a strong suit of my system already, and IMHO did not need boost! I have no idea what this thing is doing.


----------



## DrrD

2 questions:


I've noticed people talking about firmware updates. Do you have to hook up to the internet to get this, or can you download it to a USB drive and install it that way? I had not planned to hook this up to the internet, if it's required that may be a deal-breaker. (funny how internet connectivity in a receiver sounds great, until you find out that this gives a company a way out if they have buggy firmware. Just update it! Same thing happened to games. Makes one want to be the cheaper version that can't hook up to the 'net.).


Can you set audio parameters seperately for each input and have it be sticky? I read through the manual, and there is a nice audio parameter menu, but it doesn't specify if you can set it per input. For example, I'd like to use Cinema mode on one input and music mode on another. Do I have to go into the menu and change it each time?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bwclark

The only way I have noted in the manual and in the Denon itself is to update the FW via the Ethernet connection, ie Internet. I have updated mine and it worked fine!


Yes, the audio parameters will stick, ie Matrix for TV; 7 Ch Stereo for XM, etc.


----------



## Sonyuser

Greetings to All!!!!!!!


Several issues re my post above, and the (as usual) fine responsiveness of AVS members!


First, my Denon is now working (I think?). I did what I said I would, to try to overcome the Denon's total lack of ability to pass composite or S signals, namely, I hit the buttons which caused a reset. This effectively wiped out several days of effort, but since I had all my adjustments written down, it will only take hours to re-enter them. I said "I think" with a question mark, because I had reset the Denon shortly after receiving it because of a different malfunction - it seems quite possible that this will not be the last time!


Second, I respond to posts in response to mine, or in query re mine, except when I do not understand the issue, and since I am not then sure about how to respond.


Third, re the Audyssey, and in response to kawzx7's comments immediately above, you commented about apparently inappropriate peaks and valleys introduced by Audyssey. In general, my experience was not dissimilar - the expensive, time consuming, and apparently thorough and valid room acoustics analysis I had conducted two years ago indicated a dip of about 7 dB at 4.3 Kh, and this was corrected as well as it could be with an equalizer - but there was still a dip at around this frequency (if that particular dip were fully corrected - and it was apparently due to the speaker output, and not the room acoustic - it would have boosted frequencies just on either side just a tad too much). Because of room acoustics, there was (in the primary listening position), a null at 41 Hz (dropping down 18 dB!), and a peak at 63 Hz of about 14 dB. This was corrected as well as could be with a Behringer Feedback destroyer utilized of course as a parametric equalizer. But because of the extreme null and peak being so close together, it could not be corrected by very much (to say nothing of the inappropriateness of boosting the base by 18 dB). Well, the Audyssey equalization dropped the midrange by about 9 dB, did nothing to speak of with any frequencies around 50 Hz, but dropped both of the front main speakers (Allison Ones) by 17 dB at around 83 Hz, a completely inappropriate change. These figures were ascertained by reviewing the frequenct illustrations generated by Audyssey. They were confirmed by a series of measurements I took with a calibrated sound level meter.


In closing, I must say that this is the most defective electronics product I have ever had. I did not comment earlier on the myriad issues I have had with it. The main remote would not operate the unit, right out of the box. The GUI screen (as well as ANY video inputs) would often disappear from the screen when I was originally trying to set it up. Fortunately, my complete reading of many posts led me to the answer of simply momentarily turning off the (main) power. This is why I value so much these forums. I value AVS even more because of the product critiques entered here. Many negative reviews have saved me from purchasing quite a few products which have turned out in the long run to be far from worthwhile. Usually I have purchased only those products that are obviously superior, not only from a standpoint of features and performance, but also reliability. Unfortunately, I was one of the very early adoptors of this product - I did not wait for the dust to settle. But I am grateful for all the other superb components I have and for the comments on these forums that led me to them and confimed their worth.


----------



## DrrD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11847412
> 
> 
> The only way I have noted in the manual and in the Denon itself is to update the FW via the Ethernet connection, ie Internet. I have updated mine and it worked fine!
> 
> 
> Yes, the audio parameters will stick, ie Matrix for TV; 7 Ch Stereo for XM, etc.



Thanks. So are FW updates required for it to work? In other words, is internet connectivity a must-have?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrrD* /forum/post/11848612
> 
> 
> Thanks. So are FW updates required for it to work? In other words, is internet connectivity a must-have?



Here is the Thread about Bugs related to the new Denon AVRs. The main issue "was" the GUI locking up when using the NET, internet radio, etc. source. That has been corrected with the FW update.


I used my 3808Ci just fine w/o the FW update, but it has corrected a few issues.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=887746 


And of course, if you wait long enough, you will be able to buy a new one that comes with the latest FW!


----------



## gorreskime

I just got my 3808 today and fired it up. The audio setup was easy and calibration was dead on. The back surround setting (7.1 setup) was a bit funky but a little time reading the manual fixed that (you have to do some changes to Zone2 ).


I have a Blue-Ray player on order (Sony BDP-S500) but wanted to check out the up scaling from my DVD player. I hooked the DVD player up and set i/p scaler to "A to H & H to H". I set the DVD player option to scale and started a movie (Star Wars III). I am using it with an Epson 1080 projector (and 16:9 screen) but the projector aspect is locked at normal (other options are grayed out). I guess this is because it is getting a full 1080p signal from the receiver. (?) When I set the receiver aspect to normal the picture does not fill the screen (bars on all sides). When I set the receiver aspect to full it stretches the picture horizontally with bars on top and bottom (Anakin looks really wide







)


I tried quite a few combinations and couldn't figure this one out. Does anyone have any ideas?

TIA,

Mike


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11848151
> 
> 
> 
> In closing, I must say that this is the most defective electronics product I have ever had.




Geez, not exactly a glowing endorsement.










Brandon


----------



## oldcband




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11846667
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> and then for the next twenty years I went with Yamaha.
> 
> 
> Before I go (and I haven't posted anything on AVS for several years), I must comment on the Audyssey program as exemplified on this Denon.



Your an audiophile and I'm not. I've had two Yamaha's and I just bought the rx-v1800. Why not another Yamaha if thats what you've been buying for the last twenty years?


I can see from many here, it takes less to please me than some here. I just want a receiver that I can grow into and the features on these I believe I can.


And reliability is my first concern. I've been following these new receivers for 3 months or so and I've seen the Onkyo craze fizzle out, and looks like some disgruntled Denon folks here so it leaves Yamaha.


Sorry for a receiver comparison post in a Denon thread but where all looking for positive results.


I'm just looking for something to grow into, not perfection? You do catch folks attention with your post though.


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/11836269
> 
> 
> Redhead,
> 
> Something is wrong. :0
> 
> When I run mine, the measurements are spot on.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muncey* /forum/post/11837335
> 
> 
> Redhead, I get similar results. I just manually enter the distance. I also used a spl meter and turn audyssey eq off.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/11837391
> 
> 
> I had the same sort of problem and gave up on Audyssey after several attempts.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/11840997
> 
> 
> the audessy didn't work for me as well, distance setting was way off so I just used the manual set-up





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevivoe* /forum/post/11843930
> 
> 
> I wonder what the purpose of the room EQ is if all of you are going to override the settings and set them manually with actual distances?



Well, I contacted Denon customer service and explained the results I was getting with the distance measurements, i.e. distance reported does not match actual physical distance. They said that this is an accurate result based on my room/speakers. Reason being, the Audyssey distance calculations are based on an Acoustical Measurement, not the actual physical distance of the speaker.


Room layout, types of speakers, furnishings, etc., all play a part in the calculations. The delay is calculated based on the time it takes the test signal sound to reach the microphone, not the distance of the microphone to the speaker.


I had decided that I liked the results the Audyssey made in my room regardless. Everything sounds so much smoother. And the bass has tightened up as well. Doing an on/off comparison, the bass is louder with it off, but it doesn't have the definition and impact I hear when it is on. It is not so overpowering when it is on. I guess louder doesn't always mean better.


In any event, the phase error or warning that others have mentioned is also common. Some speaker crossover designs intentionally have drivers out of phase. You should check your speaker wire connections at both the speaker and receiver to make sure positive is positive and negative is negative. If they are correct, then you should just ignore the warning. The Audyssey just reports the error, but does not reverse or do anything with it.


And the size (small/large) result is based on measured frequency response. Not the actual size of the speaker. I was told that changing the size of the speaker from large to small (or vice versa) and/or the crossover frequency does NOT affect the Audyssey filters. IMPORTANT- this is different from what's on the Audyssey website FAQ. You should follow the DENON website Audyssey FAQ since Denon's implementation is specific to Denon. You can see it here: http://usa.denon.com/Denon_Audyssey_FAQs.pdf


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldcband* /forum/post/11837698
> 
> 
> REDHEAD
> 
> 
> Now you've auditioned both the Yamaha 3800 and the Denon 3808.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your speaker set-up problems.
> 
> 
> Features you like and don't like? Sound you liked with each? You've been informative.
> 
> 
> Denon a keeper or back to the drawing board.
> 
> 
> It was down to Denon or Yamaha and ordered the Yamaha, and I hope I'll be happy and I should be from past experience and I know both of these are great choices.
> 
> 
> Thank you



I'm definitely keeping the Denon. I prefer the Audyssey over Yamaha's YPAO. And the OSD display implementation over HD was the deciding factor in getting the Denon. If that wasn't such an important feature for me I would probably still have the Yamaha.


I prefer the front panel displays on the Yamaha's a bit more (that orange glow), although Denon's front panel indication of number of channels in and number of channels out is nice.


I don't think the remote is that great, but I thought the new Yamaha remote was worse (than past versions).


You can read my posts here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11828601 

And here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post11819561 For more comparisons.


I don't think you can go wrong with either one. I'm sure you will like the Yamaha since you know what features you do, and don't need.


----------



## CDAHL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tigervegas* /forum/post/11844261
> 
> 
> He instructed me on how to remove the update. 1) turn off the unit with the small button. 2) open the front panel and press and hold the up and down arrow at the same time. 3) with those buttons held down, press the power on button again.



I kept getting a login failed so I was never able to download new firmware. Denon instructed me to press up/down arrow at same time which they said opened up some more ports (& press power,etc.). After that I had no problem downloading and updating firmware. I guess my question is does anyone know what up/down arrow/power really does and how it differs from a standard reset?? thanks for any info


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11848151
> 
> 
> In closing, I must say that this is the most defective electronics product I have ever had.



Why didn't you return it for a replacement, since it was obviously a defective unit?


----------



## brock1

I own a 3805 and the new 3808. I demo'd just about every brand I could. Denon is by far the best sounding AVR money can buy! My new 3808's few bugs have just about been alleviated by the FW update. I'm sure future updates will fix remaining bugs.


Still can't see my PC's WMP 11 though.


I don't believe there are many defective units from any quality major manufacturer. Most people just can't operate very complex machines like these. It takes time and patience to understand them. These units aren't made for the Ipod crowd.


Denon could use better writters for their mauals though!


----------



## bapenguin

I don't have the 3808 but I see some people are having an issue with WMP 11 connecting.


It may be an issue with certain DRM features that WMP implements in it's connecting process. I had this happen with my XBox 360 and had to go through the process of rebuilding the DRM Files.


You can find some info about my experience here: http://www.bapenguin.com/?p=221 with a step by step. Hope this helps some!


----------



## Digitalfreakus

Well dispite not getting any updates (do we wait for an official denon release or what ???) Im now totally hooked on my 3808







. initially I felt its sounded oh so polite. detailed at the top but oh so lacking in low end grunt this was still an issue after getting the sub out dissabled (No sub here just 2 large front Kef Q55.2s with kef centre and kef surrounds) so I opened it up and replaced 2 caps with higher value Elna slimic's. the results ???


STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING, this amp is simply STUNNING, why has denon held it back ? , no doubt to make room for the 4xxx & 5xxx series.


This is the best amp ive ever had














shall I say it again , It sounds simply S T U N N I N G hehe


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11852983
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the Denon. I prefer the Audyssey over Yamaha's YPAO. And the OSD display implementation over HD was the deciding factor in getting the Denon. If that wasn't such an important feature for me I would probably still have the Yamaha.



Glad to see someone else loving the OSD over HD via HDMI feature. To date, I've not seen any other manufacturers do this successfully like Denon. Come on guys, it's 2007 and HDMI 1.3a spec is ratified and you can't implement OSD overlaying on top of video? Weak engineers. I looked at the Pioneer Elites this year and the only way they can even display volume via HDMI is with a compatible Pio Kuro display (or using a proprietary cable with older Pio plasmas). Even then the GUI is the same early 90's black/white setup structure. Nice to see Denon added the new details to the already excellent sounding 3808.


----------



## moester76

hello fellas,


I"ve had the denon 3808 for several weeks now and had a few questions:


1: for some reason, lately I can't see the GUI on my flat screen TV..it was working fine initally..but now even when I try to turn up or down the volume..I dont even see the bar on the TV anymore?


2: I have a BDP-300 BDplayer that apparently upconverts content...and this denon also upconverts SD content..could that be an issue? what kind of setting should both of these be set on?


3: what kind of audio setting should I use... I have been using the pure direct mode 'on' setting...I was told this would provide the best SQ...since I am only running two tower speakers with built in subwoofers


4: there seems to be too many peaks and valleys...eg when i'm playing ble ray content or even watching HD content...the action scenes are TOO LOUD..esp the bass..but then when I turn the master volume down..u can't hear what is being said..is there a solution to this problem without losing the BASS.


thankx


----------



## evivbulgroz

OK, so I just realized that this thread actually IS the official thread for the 3808, and not the other thread...










I will repost here some of my previous questions: Thank you in advance for the help:


1)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcdayton* /forum/post/11096804
> 
> 
> I was mislead that the 4308 was going to offer music server-like functionality by connectivity to USB hard drives. After reading the manual, the USB functionality is limited. My gripes:
> 
> 
> 1) No capability to transfer songs to the drive over the network.
> 
> 2) Only 1 of 2 USB ports can be set for use at any time. So can't transfer songs via USB key to the hard drive.
> 
> 3) No support for NTFS.
> 
> 
> So for practical purposes, every time I buy a CD, I'll have to disconnect the HD from my EQ rack, hook it up to my laptop, transfer the files, then hook HD back to the Denon.
> 
> 
> Did I read the manual wrong? These seem like major misses to me.
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll be staying with my Squeezebox and getting something else. This was the last selling point for me, I'd already been let down by lack of Reon, lack of latest DACs...other than HDMI 1.3, nothing must have for me. I'm sure the sound is spectular and if you need a receiver, its probably a great unit...but I've already got Denon, so features were driving my purchase.
> 
> 
> Back to waiting.



What did you end-up doing? I am currently looking at the 3808 right now. I was originally gearing more towards a Marantz or a Pioneer, but the set of features on the 3808 is impressive for the money.


I will try and go listen to them this week. The only question is: Is the 3808 still very buggy?


Finally, regarding your concern about the HDD, you could go with a NAS rather than a external USB drive. That way you can always update the drive from your computer directly over the network.


I am looking at this new box that looks quite impressive: (QNAS 209) for a price of about $400 shipped + Hard drives . This NAS comes bundled with Twonky Media as well which is neat since it is the Denon recommended software to access Itunes libraries... (and it is compatible with PS3).


Anyone else has any comment about the build quality of the 3808, reliability so far and bugs with the current firmwares.


Thank you.


2) Are all of the 3808/4808 made in Japan as per the pictures on the Denon website? Curiously, the new Marantz SR8002/7002 are made in China.


3) I am hesitating between the Elite 94, Marantz SR7002, Yamaha 3800 (if the extra $$$ are worth it, maybe Integra 8.8). Any thoughts?


----------



## Jay O'Brien

I just purchased a 3808CI that I haven't yet fired up. I find the manual lacking. I called Denon, and after a 30 minute wait, the tech said he would email me setup instructions that would help with the initial setup. I haven't received anything from him, but perhaps I'm too impatient.


Is there such a set of instructions for a first-time user of a 3808? I would really like to know what I am doing before I do it, and the manual, obviously translated from Japanese by a person whose first language is not English, doesn't give me what I want.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/11857157
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3808CI that I haven't yet fired up. I find the manual lacking. I called Denon, and after a 30 minute wait, the tech said he would email me setup instructions that would help with the initial setup. I haven't received anything from him, but perhaps I'm too impatient.
> 
> 
> Is there such a set of instructions for a first-time user of a 3808? I would really like to know what I am doing before I do it, and the manual, obviously translated from Japanese by a person whose first language is not English, doesn't give me what I want.


 Click this link & it will take you to the Denon web site with the manuals you can download.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

Thanks, but I have all of that. I'm looking for something that is informative and descriptive. For instance, the manual tells how to set up the "Night Mode" but doesn't say what it is (the Denon tech explained it to me), and it uses the acronym "LFE" without explaining it (Denon told me it means "Low Frequency Effect"). These are just two examples.


I'm looking for a "how to" initial setup guide written by an English speaker, not the manuals translated from Japanese.


----------



## drj2000

I see in the HD DVD hardware section there seems to be a problem with intermittent audio dropouts on the 3808 when sending bitstream DD+ or THD via HDMI with the Toshiba A35. Anyone here sending bitstream to the 3808 via HDMI with the A35 or Samsung 1400 having a similar experience? I am seriously considering changing my order to 3808 from the Onkyo 905 because of some of the reon colorspace/brightness/contrast issues.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/11857493
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I have all of that. I'm looking for something that is informative and descriptive. For instance, the manual tells how to set up the "Night Mode" but doesn't say what it is (the Denon tech explained it to me), and it uses the acronym "LFE" without explaining it (Denon told me it means "Low Frequency Effect"). These are just two examples.
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a "how to" initial setup guide written by an English speaker, not the manuals translated from Japanese.



Well if you come up with one let us know where you found it!


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/11857493
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a "how to" initial setup guide written by an English speaker, not the manuals translated from Japanese.




I found the basic setup to be pretty easy. Yes, the manual doesn't explain things to well, but can be figured out.


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11855917
> 
> 
> Well dispite not getting any updates (do we wait for an official denon release or what ???) Im now totally hooked on my 3808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . initially I felt its sounded oh so polite. detailed at the top but oh so lacking in low end grunt this was still an issue after getting the sub out dissabled (No sub here just 2 large front Kef Q55.2s with kef centre and kef surrounds) so I opened it up and replaced 2 caps with higher value Elna slimic's. the results ???
> 
> 
> STUNNING STUNNING STUNNING, this amp is simply STUNNING, why has denon held it back ? , no doubt to make room for the 4xxx & 5xxx series.
> 
> 
> This is the best amp ive ever had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shall I say it again , It sounds simply S T U N N I N G hehe



Whoooo. Are you saying you changed capacitors in the Denon??? I would never do anything like that for two reasons: 1) I'd have no idea what I'm doing and 2) I wouldn't want to void my warranty


----------



## ProblemHouston

I started reading from the first page and there are just too many "filler" posts in here so I will ask anyway in hopes that it doesn't make you all too upset. What is the difference between the 3806 - 3808 and 3808ci?


----------



## transco

After making selections in vTuner a message pops up saying that the receiver's favorites list is updated automatically once a day. How is this done? Does the computer and receiver have to be on at a particular time or is this information being downloaded from the vTuner website? Also, they provide a link for information on doing a manual update, but I didn't see anything there as far as instructions go. Can someone give me a link with details on the update process? Thanks...


----------



## mumstead

Can anyone help me with audyssey? When I try to set it up I end up with really strange settings. It thinks different speakers are out of phase every time I run it (even though they are not) and it calculates the speaker distance at 0.1 feet for all speakers. I am following the directions. The thing I have noticed is if audyssey thinks my speakers are out of phase it gives me really screwey settings. If it thinks they are in phase (it did this one time) it works fine.


----------



## lprager

I just came really close to getting the Onkyo 805 (I ordered it online but cancelled when I was told it was backordered). After reading the thread about the sync problems "Onkyo 805 audio delay / lip synch problem" http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=875039 , I am now 90% sure I am going to get the Denon 3808CI. Has anyone had a problem with incurable audio delay in the 3808?


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/11857615
> 
> 
> I see in the HD DVD hardware section there seems to be a problem with intermittent audio dropouts on the 3808 when sending bitstream DD+ or THD via HDMI with the Toshiba A35. Anyone here sending bitstream to the 3808 via HDMI with the A35 or Samsung 1400 having a similar experience? I am seriously considering changing my order to 3808 from the Onkyo 905 because of some of the reon colorspace/brightness/contrast issues.



I think you're talking about the issue I've been reporting...

to be clear I have not seen it with TrueHD, only DD+. I am updating my 3808's firmware via internet right now and will try again to see if the new f/w fixed it.


----------



## drj2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/11862428
> 
> 
> I think you're talking about the issue I've been reporting...
> 
> to be clear I have not seen it with TrueHD, only DD+. I am updating my 3808's firmware via internet right now and will try again to see if the new f/w fixed it.



You are correct; I was refering to your reported issue. I apologize as I obviously misread your post







. I went ahead and cancelled the 905 and ordered the 3808 as I have always had good luck with my Denon products. (knocks on wood). I am curious if the firmware update will fix the problem.


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11856525
> 
> 
> hello fellas,
> 
> 
> I"ve had the denon 3808 for several weeks now and had a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1: for some reason, lately I can't see the GUI on my flat screen TV..it was working fine initally..but now even when I try to turn up or down the volume..I dont even see the bar on the TV anymore?
> 
> 
> 2: I have a BDP-300 BDplayer that apparently upconverts content...and this denon also upconverts SD content..could that be an issue? what kind of setting should both of these be set on?
> 
> 
> 3: what kind of audio setting should I use... I have been using the pure direct mode 'on' setting...I was told this would provide the best SQ...since I am only running two tower speakers with built in subwoofers
> 
> 
> 4: there seems to be too many peaks and valleys...eg when i'm playing ble ray content or even watching HD content...the action scenes are TOO LOUD..esp the bass..but then when I turn the master volume down..u can't hear what is being said..is there a solution to this problem without losing the BASS.
> 
> 
> thankx



1. Make sure Video Convert is ON for the input you are using. This will convert the GUI/display to whatever resolution you are using.

Go to Menu > Source Select > the input you are using i.e. DVD > Other > Video Convert > ON

You also need to make sure you have the Master Volume turned ON for the Volume Display to work. Go to Menu > Manual Setup > Option Setup > GUI > Master Volume > ON


2. It depends on what gives you the better picture, and/or what's convenient for you. To check if the BD player upconverts better, set the BD player resolution output to 1080(or 720), and set the Denon i/p Scaler to OFF, or A to H.

To check if the Denon upconverts better, set the BD player resolution output to 480i, and set the Denon i/p Scaler to A to H & H to H.

It may be more convenient for you to just set the BD player to output 1080/720 and the Denon to off or A to H, so you don't have to change the BD player resolution when you go from SD DVD to HD BR.


3. Whatever sounds best to you. There is no right setting. Pick what sounds best and enjoy. You should note that turning the Pure Direct mode ON, turns the video circuitry OFF.


4. That's called Dynamic Range. Use the Night Mode. Choose Low, Med, or HI. It will reduce the peaks and make the volume differences more or less the same (dialogue, explosions, etc.)


Enjoy


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumstead* /forum/post/11861715
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with audyssey? When I try to set it up I end up with really strange settings. It thinks different speakers are out of phase every time I run it (even though they are not) and it calculates the speaker distance at 0.1 feet for all speakers. I am following the directions. The thing I have noticed is if audyssey thinks my speakers are out of phase it gives me really screwey settings. If it thinks they are in phase (it did this one time) it works fine.



See this post here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post11852929


----------



## lprager

Question for 3808 owners - for the 3808 to overlay the OSD for volume on an HDMI signal, does it mean that it is always processing / scaling that signal? In other words, if I have a 1080i signal coming out of a satellite box and I want it to just pass through the 3808 and have my projector scale it, does that mean I cannot have the overlay OSD? Is there a setting that needs to be on for overlay OSD to work?


Thanks for any info.


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11863219
> 
> 
> 1. Make sure Video Convert is ON for the input you are using. This will convert the GUI/display to whatever resolution you are using.
> 
> Go to Menu > Source Select > the input you are using i.e. DVD > Other > Video Convert > ON
> 
> You also need to make sure you have the Master Volume turned ON for the Volume Display to work. Go to Menu > Manual Setup > Option Setup > GUI > Master Volume > ON
> 
> 
> 2. It depends on what gives you the better picture, and/or what's convenient for you. To check if the BD player upconverts better, set the BD player resolution output to 1080(or 720), and set the Denon i/p Scaler to OFF, or A to H.
> 
> To check if the Denon upconverts better, set the BD player resolution output to 480i, and set the Denon i/p Scaler to A to H & H to H.
> 
> It may be more convenient for you to just set the BD player to output 1080/720 and the Denon to off or A to H, so you don't have to change the BD player resolution when you go from SD DVD to HD BR.
> 
> 
> 3. Whatever sounds best to you. There is no right setting. Pick what sounds best and enjoy. You should note that turning the Pure Direct mode ON, turns the video circuitry OFF.
> 
> 
> 4. That's called Dynamic Range. Use the Night Mode. Choose Low, Med, or HI. It will reduce the peaks and make the volume differences more or less the same (dialogue, explosions, etc.)
> 
> 
> Enjoy



Just wanted to point out the obvious, I think moester's issue #1 is a result of issue #3, i.e. he says he's been running in pure direct mode and pure direct mode disables the GUI, hence no on-screen volume.


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11863727
> 
> 
> Question for 3808 owners - for the 3808 to overlay the OSD for volume on an HDMI signal, does it mean that it is always processing / scaling that signal? In other words, if I have a 1080i signal coming out of a satellite box and I want it to just pass through the 3808 and have my projector scale it, does that mean I cannot have the overlay OSD? Is there a setting that needs to be on for overlay OSD to work?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info.



See my previous reply, you aren't running in pure direct mode are you? If not, then the OSD should work; disabling scaling doesn't disable the OSD.


----------



## JediMaster109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11856525
> 
> 
> hello fellas,
> 
> 
> I"ve had the denon 3808 for several weeks now and had a few questions:
> 
> 
> 1: for some reason, lately I can't see the GUI on my flat screen TV..it was working fine initally..but now even when I try to turn up or down the volume..I dont even see the bar on the TV anymore?
> 
> 
> 2: I have a BDP-300 BDplayer that apparently upconverts content...and this denon also upconverts SD content..could that be an issue? what kind of setting should both of these be set on?
> 
> 
> 3: what kind of audio setting should I use... I have been using the pure direct mode 'on' setting...I was told this would provide the best SQ...since I am only running two tower speakers with built in subwoofers
> 
> 
> 4: there seems to be too many peaks and valleys...eg when i'm playing ble ray content or even watching HD content...the action scenes are TOO LOUD..esp the bass..but then when I turn the master volume down..u can't hear what is being said..is there a solution to this problem without losing the BASS.
> 
> 
> thankx



I found that if you use a sound meter, you calibrate all of your channels to the same level. I used 70db. This way all of your channels are delivering the same volume. You also have to have the correct distances for your speakers too. All you need is a tape measure and a sound meter. I bought one from Radio Shack.


This should help with your bass. I had to lower my bass 2db.


Have fun!

Love my 3808!!


----------



## JediMaster109

Ok, I've been trying to figure out what mode is the best, I am using an XBOX 360 Elite, a Sony S300 Blu-Ray and OTA HD Audio via Toslink.


What is the best surround mode to use, Standard, Direct or Pure Direct.


I tend to use Pure Direct on my Blu-Ray but when I try this with my Xbox or OTA HD I only get 2ch audio...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Thumpin Sub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11863219
> 
> 
> 
> 4. That's called Dynamic Range. Use the Night Mode. Choose Low, Med, or HI. It will reduce the peaks and make the volume differences more or less the same (dialogue, explosions, etc.)



This *ONLY* works with Dolby Digital sources. Admittedly, I don't know if it applies to TrueHD but I _do_ know that it has no affect on DTS or any other type of encoding.


----------



## PWS442

Is there an API out there for the web browser? It sure is crude. Lacking much navigation. I would like to be able to get more information from it, and to change the XM channels.


I would like to provide something we could all use.


Anyone done any work on this?


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tai4de2* /forum/post/11862428
> 
> 
> I am updating my 3808's firmware via internet right now and will try again to see if the new f/w fixed it.



Has anyone been able to successfully and completely upgrade the firmware on their 3808 in the last couple of days? Thanks...


----------



## comus

just got my 3808 last night, and am still working on getting it setup just right.


question though, i am using the component imputs and output, not HDMI (my older projector doesnt have HDMI). The video keeps cutting out every 30 seconds or so. The sound doesnt cut out, but the projector starts searching for an input. Before this happens, the screen gets very fuzzy. Other times, the receiver loses all video, and I only get the Denon Logo on the screen. I have to move the input to a different component hookup, and set the source to use that one.


Anyone else experience this? Any ideas as to what could be causing it? I am have the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box.


----------



## jeaster

4. That's called Dynamic Range. Use the Night Mode. Choose Low, Med, or HI. It will reduce the peaks and make the volume differences more or less the same (dialogue, explosions, etc.)




Can anyone tell me the difference between the Night Mode and the D. Range Comp. settings?


Thanks!


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PWS442* /forum/post/11864390
> 
> 
> Is there an API out there for the web browser? It sure is crude. Lacking much navigation. I would like to be able to get more information from it, and to change the XM channels.
> 
> 
> I would like to provide something we could all use.
> 
> 
> Anyone done any work on this?



Check out the RS-232 spec on the Denon site. You can implement it over telnet.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evivbulgroz* /forum/post/11856820
> 
> 
> I am looking at this new box that looks quite impressive: (QNAS 209) for a price of about $400 shipped + Hard drives . This NAS comes bundled with Twonky Media as well which is neat since it is the Denon recommended software to access Itunes libraries... (and it is compatible with PS3).



For those interested, here is a review of this unit by Small Net Builder:
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30181/75/


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comus* /forum/post/11864589
> 
> 
> .... i am using the component imputs and output, not HDMI (my older projector doesnt have HDMI). The video keeps cutting out every 30 seconds or so. The sound doesnt cut out, but the projector starts searching for an input. Before this happens, the screen gets very fuzzy. Other times, the receiver loses all video, and I only get the Denon Logo on the screen. I have to move the input to a different component hookup, and set the source to use that one.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Any ideas as to what could be causing it? I am have the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box.




I am using a SA8300HD with component into my 3808CI and component out to my Panny Pro HDTV......no such problems.


----------



## lion46

Whoa!!! Was just watching RCN HD Motorola DVR cable box through HDMI and the input switched to HDP! It has done this more than once recently. What's up with that? I'm calling Denon, but if anyone has had this occur, please let me know what's up.

Thanks


----------



## Digitalfreakus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/11858507
> 
> 
> Whoooo. Are you saying you changed capacitors in the Denon??? I would never do anything like that for two reasons: 1) I'd have no idea what I'm doing and 2) I wouldn't want to void my warranty



Yes thats right







, (A) ive been working in the electronics trade since I left school (a very long time ago







) and (B) warranties dont scare me if im feeling confident + reliability of modern equipment is VERY VERY good, but I do agree that the un experienced should not attempt mods like this.


as for me im well glad I did this and have ordered caps to mod the surround channels as well







, This is one hell of a good amp and im soooo glad I stuck with denon and didnt go down the yammy route . as for the onkyo a friend of mine has bought the 905 and its not a patch on my denon 3808 (And he wont be modding cos hes scared of the soldering iron lol







).


If any one is interested the caps in question are 2 10uf 50v on the right hand side of the power amp driver PCB. this is burried under the PSU2 PCB that sits next to the HUGE heatsink. Replace with 2 x 33uf 50v Elna Silmic. Note you do this at your own risk







. any accidents dont come screaming to me


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/11862482
> 
> 
> You are correct; I was refering to your reported issue. I apologize as I obviously misread your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I went ahead and cancelled the 905 and ordered the 3808 as I have always had good luck with my Denon products. (knocks on wood). I am curious if the firmware update will fix the problem.



My preliminary testing shows that *the 3808 firmware update resolved my issue with DD+ stutters*.


I think the HD-A35 and 3808 combo will be *very* popular so I'm not surprised that this issue was identified and fixed already.


In fact I think DD+ decoders in HDMI1.3 receivers are pretty much only going to get exercised with any real frequency by HD-A35s. What other way is there to get a DD+ signal into them? I know Blu-Ray *can* output DD+ but it seems that the convention with the discs is to have a lossless track and a standard DD track (not DD+) for compatibility. Are there other sources for DD+ signals over HDMI?


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11867145
> 
> 
> Yes thats right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (A) ive been working in the electronics trade since I left school (a very long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and (B) warranties dont scare me if im feeling confident + reliability of modern equipment is VERY VERY good, but I do agree that the un experienced should not attempt mods like this.
> 
> 
> as for me im well glad I did this and have ordered caps to mod the surround channels as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , This is one hell of a good amp and im soooo glad I stuck with denon and didnt go down the yammy route . as for the onkyo a friend of mine has bought the 905 and its not a patch on my denon 3808 (And he wont be modding cos hes scared of the soldering iron lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> If any one is interested the caps in question are 2 10uf 50v on the right hand side of the power amp driver PCB. this is burried under the PSU2 PCB that sits next to the HUGE heatsink. Replace with 2 x 33uf 50v Elna Silmic. Note you do this at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . any accidents dont come screaming to me



I am sure you don't need the $, but how much would you charge me to do mine????










My experience with my Nak CR-7a and a nasty tech out of New Mexico, led to a simply stunning deck (might as well be CD), which I will NEVER part with!


----------



## Specialized

I decided to upgrade my DENON 2807, for 3808 (i have allready tested 3806), and i hope that 3808 sound as good in stereo as 3806.


I give it back my 2807 and while waiting for 3808 to arrive, i can get any amplifier that they have on stock. So i decided to test the real stereo amplifier vs DENON Receiver. In this moment im listening on Rotel 1062 which is stereo 2 x 60W. AMAZING.. Why my B&W 602 sound much better on this Rotel then on any receiver i owned until now? (Marantz SR5600, DENON 2805, DENON 2307, DENON 2807, DENON 3806, ONKYO 604...)


How u'll compare pure audio stereo mode on 3808, compared to any Low Budget Stereo Amplifier like this? Also it's mean a lot to listen music in pure HiFi mode, and also i like movies, and playing games.. But 90% for me is the quality of Stereo Music. I'm also planing to upgrade my front B&W 602 for B&W 703 or B&W 805. Do u think this 3808 would be enough, or i will consider buying stereo amplifier and use the 3808 as Proccesor?


greetings


Darko


----------



## Digitalfreakus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/11867755
> 
> 
> I am sure you don't need the $, but how much would you charge me to do mine????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with my Nak CR-7a and a nasty tech out of New Mexico, led to a simply stunning deck (might as well be CD), which I will NEVER part with!



Well seems ur the other side of the pond mate so not really practical to ship to the UK.


When I open it up again to do the rest of the channels ill make note of the C No's and post them here. Im sure you can get a nice tech over there to do the mod for you


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11867145
> 
> 
> 
> If any one is interested the caps in question are 2 10uf 50v on the right hand side of the power amp driver PCB. this is burried under the PSU2 PCB that sits next to the HUGE heatsink. Replace with 2 x 33uf 50v Elna Silmic. Note you do this at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . any accidents dont come screaming to me



Can you explain why it would have such an impact on sound quality and why Denon wouldn't have done this in the first place?


----------



## Digitalfreakus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Specialized* /forum/post/11868080
> 
> 
> I decided to upgrade my DENON 2807, for 3808 (i have allready tested 3806), and i hope that 3808 sound as good in stereo as 3806.
> 
> 
> I give it back my 2807 and while waiting for 3808 to arrive, i can get any amplifier that they have on stock. So i decided to test the real stereo amplifier vs DENON Receiver. In this moment im listening on Rotel 1062 which is stereo 2 x 60W. AMAZING.. Why my B&W 602 sound much better on this Rotel then on any receiver i owned until now? (Marantz SR5600, DENON 2805, DENON 2307, DENON 2807, DENON 3806, ONKYO 604...)
> 
> 
> How u'll compare pure audio stereo mode on 3808, compared to any Low Budget Stereo Amplifier like this? Also it's mean a lot to listen music in pure HiFi mode, and also i like movies, and playing games.. But 90% for me is the quality of Stereo Music. I'm also planing to upgrade my front B&W 602 for B&W 703 or B&W 805. Do u think this 3808 would be enough, or i will consider buying stereo amplifier and use the 3808 as Proccesor?
> 
> 
> greetings
> 
> 
> Darko



Ive just replaced my SONY TAF-940QS amp with the 3808, the SONY was £299 7-8 Years ago and has been a crackin amp so I had exactly the same worries as yourself. I can tell you my old SONY is not in the same league as the 3808. using Pure Mode is a must for HiFi use on the 3808. Basically Pure mode shuts down the unused channels along with the Floresent Display and doesnt do any Processing to the sound. All I can say is its like having the band in the room with you


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thumpin Sub* /forum/post/11864348
> 
> 
> This *ONLY* works with Dolby Digital sources. Admittedly, I don't know if it applies to TrueHD but I _do_ know that it has no affect on DTS or any other type of encoding.



I think you are confusing two Separate things

The Dynamic Range setting only works with DD sources. But I can assure you the Night Mode works w/everything, at least in my experience. The only thing I have not tried is DTS-HD since I don't have a source. Denon would not put a feature on a receiver, give it a dedicated button on the remote, call it Night Mode, and then have it only work w/DD.


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim_arrows* /forum/post/11864123
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point out the obvious, I think moester's issue #1 is a result of issue #3, i.e. he says he's been running in pure direct mode and pure direct mode disables the GUI, hence no on-screen volume.




Pure Direct modes disables ALL video circuitry not just the GUI. If he is running in pure direct mode he should have no active picture at all.


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11869188
> 
> 
> Pure Direct modes disables ALL video circuitry not just the GUI. If he is running in pure direct mode he should have no active picture at all.




Not necessarily; from page 41 of the manual:


"* When in the PURE DIRECT mode, the GUI screen is not diplayed and the display on the main unit is turned off.


* If the HDMI input connector is selected, video outputs are output in the PURE DIRECT mode."


----------



## Sonyuser

I have posted here, a couple of days ago, a serious problem I have with my 4308. Just before I make another attempt to get ANY help from Denon, I would appreciate any reality check data re HDMI transmissions. My issue with the 4308 is that while it transmits video data flawlessly to a Panasonic 1080P projector over HDMI, and while it does so from three HDMI sources (cable, HD-DVD, and Blu Ray), as well as three component sources (component into the 4308, then converted and transmitted over the Denon HDMI output), it will accept NO composite or S-cable inputs - when such inputs are loaded, no video over the HDMI cable to the projector is evident.


After I spent over 45 hours on this issue since late last week, to no avail, I contacted Denon support in New Jersey, and after extensive conversation with one of their reps (who was off line for a while puportedly talking with two "engineers" about the issue), and after I was led through an extensive intertogatory about the settings on my unit, as well as what I believe to be totally irrelavaent queries (such as, what specific devices, brands, model numbers I was trying to connect with composite or S-cable?), I was informed that my problem rested solely on my use of too long an HDMI transmission line (fifty seven feet) between my Denon receiver, and the projector. I pointed out that at no time had I ever had any evident "transmission" problems in this hook-up with the three HDMI inputs currently in use, or any component inputs, only composite and S. When I inquired as to what the HDMI cable length could possibly have to do with the faulty input welection situation I had, I was told - it has something to do with the deinterlacing in the projector - it is because the length of the HDMI cable doesn't leave you enough power to handle non-digital sources. Well, it didn't matter that I did not comprehend anything I was being told - that obviously some non-digital sources (composite) were being handled nicely - that the Blue Jeans / Belden HDMI cable had been certified to at least 70 foot runs - that there was nothing in my 55 years in audio, 25 years in design and installation of home theaters for my self and friends, my study of electrical engineering at Purdue, etc. that was coincident with what I was being autoritatively told by the Denon service person. I was told to get a 12 foot HDMI cable ("that's all they're good for - the certifications are phoney") and my problem would be solved - and with that I was dismissed.


Incidentally, one person on this thread justifiably asked the question, when I had posed this problem earlier, since the receiver was obviously defective, why didn't I just return it. Well, I can't. For the first 33 days I had the product, I only plugged in three HDMI connected inputs. I assumed that if the receiver would work with something as potentially as touchy as this kind of input, I would generally have no problem with other sources. It was only on the 34th day, after I had purchased a Velodyne SMS-1, and attempted to plug in its S-cable output that I discovered the problem.


I would suggest that what I and others here (and also as evidenced on the Onkyo and Yamaha and other products threads) have experienced is the widening acceptabliity of products with faulty microprocessors. How long will it be before we who purchase higher end receivers see the kind of failure rate that runs rampent with PCs.


If anyone has any insight as to how apparently perfect HDMI transmission out of a Denon reciever might be adversely effected by certain types of analog inputs, I would be thrilled to be enlightened and more accepting of the expertise of the Denon minions.


I had closed an earlier post by saying that this Denon product was the most defective anything I had ever experienced in the electronics field. I will close this one by saying that while not all of the other home theater products I have are absolutely perfect, I will say without exception that they are fully reliable and that they validly perform the functions they were purported to perform - this includes amoung others, products by Sony, Toshiba, Yamaha, Pioneer, Panasonic, Velodyne, Hsu, Allison, Boston Acoustics, Silicone Image, Dual, Teac, Nakamichi, dbx, Ampex, Shure, Electrovoice, Koss, Zoom, Felston, Logitech, RCA, and may I dare say it (!) Radio Shack. But not Denon.


----------



## bwclark

Sonyuser,


You might as well try out the Official 4308CI Thread as well since you have a 4308CI.....some well informed 4308CI user might have a suggestion.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11868166


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ProblemHouston* /forum/post/11859126
> 
> 
> I started reading from the first page and there are just too many "filler" posts in here so I will ask anyway in hopes that it doesn't make you all too upset. What is the difference between the 3806 - 3808 and 3808ci?



JUST PLUG THAT PUPPY IN AND GET GOING.

LET IT GO MAN, GET THE MEDS LEVEL.


----------



## curtdose

What 3808 surround mode are you using to get full 7.1 sound with Dolby Digital 5.1 sources?


With Surround Mode: Standard selected, my Surround Back speakers (and all others) are on with 2-channel Dolby Pro Logic sources, but click off whenever I have a Dolby Digital (5.1) source. Dennon Tech Support says this is normal, and i need to select Surround Mode: Wide Screen to get the Surround Back Speakers with 5.1 sources. Is this correct? Am I still getting Dolby Digital discrete speakers, but expanded to include Surround Back speakers?


I had a Denon 3802 previously and never had this problem, but perhaps didn't have a Standard choice?


I am using this Denon AV-3808ci with a new Mitsubishi WD-73833 (Diamond series) TV that is always 1080p and 120 fps. Wow! This TV also upconverts but when I had the Tivo Series-3 HD hooked directly to the TV, whenever the Tivo would change video modes between SD channels, or SD menus, to HD sources, the TV would black out for about 10 seconds then display an overlayed banner with the new resolution. Very bothersome. With the Tivo HD hooked by component to the Denon 3808, then HDMI to the Mitsubishi 73833, the TV shows its "1080p" menu once, then steadily shows a beautiful picture as the Denon upconverts the Tivo resolution changes seamlessly to 1080p. I get black screens (10 sec) only when changing sources. I'm loving it!


Curt


----------



## joesv

Have had my 3808 about a month now, playing with all the settings, doing all the setup and such. Read every post on here. Still having problems getting the denon to see my computer, but not real important. Just wanted to say I just put in the latest Tool cd, on pure direct mode. volume at -10db and

OH MY GOD!!!!! This amp kicks ass!!! Listen close you might be able to hear it!.. It may have its issues but this is one nice receiver.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtdose* /forum/post/11871001
> 
> 
> What 3808 surround mode are you using to get full 7.1 sound with Dolby Digital 5.1 sources?
> 
> 
> With Surround Mode: Standard selected, my Surround Back speakers (and all others) are on with 2-channel Dolby Pro Logic sources, but click off whenever I have a Dolby Digital (5.1) source. Dennon Tech Support says this is normal, and i need to select Surround Mode: Wide Screen to get the Surround Back Speakers with 5.1 sources. Is this correct? Am I still getting Dolby Digital discrete speakers, but expanded to include Surround Back speakers?



Select the TV channel with Dolby Digital, ie ESPN HD, and then with the remote in the menu select Parameters>Audio>Surr.Parameters>SB CH Out>.....and then select the PLIIx of your choice. The Surround Back(ie SB) channels will work. Not very loud in many cases depending upon the channel, program, etc. Surround Mode should be "Standard".


----------



## bluepeter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11867145
> 
> 
> Yes thats right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , (A) ive been working in the electronics trade since I left school (a very long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and (B) warranties dont scare me if im feeling confident + reliability of modern equipment is VERY VERY good, but I do agree that the un experienced should not attempt mods like this.
> 
> 
> as for me im well glad I did this and have ordered caps to mod the surround channels as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , This is one hell of a good amp and im soooo glad I stuck with denon and didnt go down the yammy route . as for the onkyo a friend of mine has bought the 905 and its not a patch on my denon 3808 (And he wont be modding cos hes scared of the soldering iron lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> If any one is interested the caps in question are 2 10uf 50v on the right hand side of the power amp driver PCB. this is burried under the PSU2 PCB that sits next to the HUGE heatsink. Replace with 2 x 33uf 50v Elna Silmic. Note you do this at your own risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . any accidents dont come screaming to me



Are these the Elna's


ELNA Miniature SILMIC ARS series with Silk fiber

http://www.thlaudio.com/elnaitme.htm 


Regards

Peter


ps... Digital did you say you are in the US? as your handle implies


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

There seems to be a lot of confusion regarding how one goes about getting the new firmware via the internet. Now we're supposed to hold the up-down arrows to get the 3808 'ready to receive.'


Can someone who's successfully gotten the firmware upgrade please list all the steps they went through to get it?


----------



## curtdose

Thanks for the response Bwclark. I tried your menu settings and that also turned on the Surround Back Speakers. But a Dobly Pro Logic II format is usually a sterio enhancement, as I suspected "Wide Screen" would be. The front of the 3808 shows a 5.1 input on ESPN HD (Go Navy!), and a 7.1 output, and all speakers are pumping. Maybe the 3808 works with the best Dolby Digital available and uses the "Surround Mode" or "SB Ch Out" selection to personalize the 7.1 conversion matrix. Are these two methods different? I need to try each with a good movie...


BTW - The firmware update worked fine for me just using the manual pg-36 instructions. It's a long process, and I think I saw a "Failed" message somewhere in the middle, but it said "firmware update successful" at the end. I had to power it off and on to continue.


Curt


----------



## Sonyuser

First, to BW Clark - Thanks for the suggestion about the other, Owner's Thread - I spent two full days reading every post on this thread (talk about sore eyes!), so I guess I'll spend this coming weekend reading the other one.


And to curtdose - I think I understand the issue you're raising about the Dolby Pro Logic II (?x) issue - I had the same issue as a problem. The problem I had, was I thought I was setting the IIx so that the IIx setting and therefore the rear speakers would automatically be on all (or most of the time). But no matter what combination of settings I had gone to, and unlike the performance of the one other Denon I've had, often when the source was 5.1, IIx and rear speakers would not be involved. Now, I finally entered one option one late night and since the rear speakers are almost always involved. But ooooopppps, I'm not sure now just what I hit. For starters, I'd suggest going to Manual Setup -- Audio Setup --Auto Surround Mode, and then, even though it might sound counter intuitive, whichever way its set, on or off, set it to the other one from the way its set, and see if that solves the issue - if not, reset it. If I discover my causitive setting in the next day or two, I'll post it here.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtdose* /forum/post/11871001
> 
> 
> What 3808 surround mode are you using to get full 7.1 sound with Dolby Digital 5.1 sources?



Hit the PARA button (or go through menu) Parameters>Audio>Surr.Parameters>SB CH Out>MTRX ON


If you have a standard Dolby Digital 5.1 source it will now read Dolby Digital EX in the window, I guess this was what you were looking for? It will now decode DD5.1, PCM 5.1 etc as matrixed 7.1. Some DVDs like Revenge of The Sith have DD EX sound, but is not flagged as such automatically, so use this function when watching to let the sound "be in the right place".


When you want to let the reciever do the work it self (for stereo sources or if you want plain 5.1) just hit OFF.


----------



## Digitalfreakus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluepeter* /forum/post/11871550
> 
> 
> Are these the Elna's
> 
> 
> ELNA Miniature SILMIC ARS series with Silk fiber
> 
> http://www.thlaudio.com/elnaitme.htm
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> ps... Digital did you say you are in the US? as your handle implies



The 2 caps I fitted were Elna Silmic ARS. they were in my scrap box hehe. The caps Ive ordered are Silmic II RFS from http://www.audio-cube.nl/index.htm Silmic 1's are no longer in production. I would be interested to try out Blackgates but have yet to find a european supplier. To be honest I think the main improvment is from the increase in value but obviously audio grade caps are preferable to standard types.


Im from the UK not US m8


----------



## moester76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim_arrows* /forum/post/11869728
> 
> 
> Not necessarily; from page 41 of the manual:
> 
> 
> "* When in the PURE DIRECT mode, the GUI screen is not diplayed and the display on the main unit is turned off.
> 
> 
> * If the HDMI input connector is selected, video outputs are output in the PURE DIRECT mode."



I appreciate some of the responses I got..but:


1: I had always used PURE DIRECT mode and you guys are right that the Denon display is not on..when u look down to the front window on the denon it completely black..HOWEVER, I used to always be able to see the GUI on my TV panel even when in direct mode..I would just have to flip it to sat/xm or something like that...(for some reason it never really worked from any of the other sources like DVD or Cable/tv)...so I still dont know what the problem is...i'm running everything HDMI from AVR to Sammy 81/HD-DVR/Sony BDP-300...anymore suggestions?


2: Am I the only one on here that used this PURE DIRECT mode...?? I only have two Towers with built in subwoofers...u guys think this is the best mode to take advantage of both of those speakers(they BESt BUY guys said it would be)


thanx


----------



## PWS442




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/11871699
> 
> 
> There seems to be a lot of confusion regarding how one goes about getting the new firmware via the internet. Now we're supposed to hold the up-down arrows to get the 3808 'ready to receive.'
> 
> 
> Can someone who's successfully gotten the firmware upgrade please list all the steps they went through to get it?



I used the browser "Update Firmware" link. It turned on the receiver, and started the 1/14, 2/14, etc on the top line, the percentage of each that was finished on the second line. It said "FirmUpdate" and "UpdatingComplete" when it was finished. I turned it off, then back on. It seemed to have remembered my settings (although I had/have not done much yet.)


----------



## PWS442

I use 5.1 in the main room, run speakers out to zone 2, and use the pre-amp for zone 3. On my 3805, I don't think the z3 volume at the receiver would change the volume in zone 3, as that is the point of fixed vs variable, right?


Well, when I change the volume in z3, the level changes at the output. I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## HT23

Does anyone have a list of what is fixed with the latest firmware version? What will the version number be once the upgrade is complete?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11873822
> 
> 
> ....so I still dont know what the problem is...i'm running everything HDMI from AVR to Sammy 81/HD-DVR/Sony BDP-300...*anymore suggestions*?




Have you updated the firmware? If not then this could be the dreaded GUI lockup! If so, you need to turn off the main power off using the small power button on the AVR. Once you turn the AVR back on the GUI should now be useable again.


PS: the FW upgrade will correct this issue.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11874289
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of what is fixed with the latest firmware version? What will the version number be once the upgrade is complete?



Here is my listing:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=452 


The main issue was the lockup of the GUI....that has been corrected.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtdose* /forum/post/11872271
> 
> 
> ....But a Dobly Pro Logic II format *is usually a sterio enhancement,* as I suspected "Wide Screen" would be. The front of the 3808 shows a 5.1 input on ESPN HD (Go Navy!), and a 7.1 output, and all speakers are pumping.



According to Dolby the Pro Logic IIx should work just fine with both stereo AND 5.1....as you noted your Surround Back speakers are now functioning as you wanted.









*What is Dolby® Pro Logic® IIx?*

Dolby Pro Logic IIx is an extension of Dolby Pro Logic II technology. This highly sophisticated algorithm processes native stereo- and 5.1-channel material to produce 6.1 or 7.1 output channels.


Dolby Pro Logic IIx expands choice in playback system configuration (allowing 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 playback channels) and, when incorporated into an audio/video (AV) receiver or processor, allows a convenient upgrade path from a traditional 5.1-channel sound system to 7.1 output channels.


----------



## Digitalfreakus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/11868755
> 
> 
> Can you explain why it would have such an impact on sound quality and why Denon wouldn't have done this in the first place?



The large impact is due to lowering the front left/right channel cut of frequencies there for giving the ability to play deeper bass notes with ease. obviously this is more important to HiFi enthusiasts, as to why denon havnt done this I can only sumize that they need to justify the cost of there higher models


----------



## Specialized




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digitalfreakus* /forum/post/11875601
> 
> 
> The large impact is due to lowering the front left/right channel cut of frequencies there for giving the ability to play deeper bass notes with ease. obviously this is more important to HiFi enthusiasts, as to why denon havnt done this I can only sumize that they need to justify the cost of there higher models




In which part of denon they cut this freqs? In Proccesor part or as amplifier?

I'm asking this, becouse i'm planing to buy rotel separate AMP for the fronts, and Denon to be procesor and amp for centar and backs.. So if i go that way, would i still have cutting freq problem? Or i have to do the moding?



greetings


Darko


----------



## oldcband




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/11858507
> 
> 
> Whoooo. Are you saying you changed capacitors in the Denon??? I would never do anything like that for two reasons: 1) I'd have no idea what I'm doing and 2) I wouldn't want to void my warranty



Off topic here but reminds me of a story where I work. I'm a long time electrician and in my electric shop we had a peer that claimed he was a genius. Sometime they do quirky things and the story was he had to buy a new pair of side cutters every 3 months or so, because he would cut hot wires and and short them out and burn a hole in the center of them.


They were good to strip #12 wires, but after the hole was burned in were useless to cut wires.


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/11873822
> 
> 
> I appreciate some of the responses I got..but:
> 
> 
> 1: I had always used PURE DIRECT mode and you guys are right that the Denon display is not on..when u look down to the front window on the denon it completely black..HOWEVER, I used to always be able to see the GUI on my TV panel even when in direct mode..I would just have to flip it to sat/xm or something like that...(for some reason it never really worked from any of the other sources like DVD or Cable/tv)...so I still dont know what the problem is...i'm running everything HDMI from AVR to Sammy 81/HD-DVR/Sony BDP-300...anymore suggestions?
> 
> 
> 2: Am I the only one on here that used this PURE DIRECT mode...?? I only have two Towers with built in subwoofers...u guys think this is the best mode to take advantage of both of those speakers(they BESt BUY guys said it would be)
> 
> 
> thanx



1) Tried this last night, I can confirm that the OSD Volume still worked when in pure direct mode with an hdmi input (output via hdmi); didn't have an analog source connected to try, are the inputs that you said never worked (dvd and cable) analog?


2) Pure direct mode just leaves the source signal as pristine as possible, defeating any tone controls, equalization, etc. and disabling the video circuitry within the chassis. As to whether that's the "best" mode to use, that's up to your ears. I personally am enjoying the results I'm getting from applying the Audyssey equalization within my environment, so pure direct isn't the "best" mode for me. The "best" mode is whatever sounds best to you in your environment; in other words, there is no correct answer anyone here can give you as to what sounds best to you.


----------



## Digitalfreakus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Specialized* /forum/post/11875706
> 
> 
> In which part of denon they cut this freqs? In Proccesor part or as amplifier?
> 
> I'm asking this, becouse i'm planing to buy rotel separate AMP for the fronts, and Denon to be procesor and amp for centar and backs.. So if i go that way, would i still have cutting freq problem? Or i have to do the moding?
> 
> 
> 
> greetings
> 
> 
> Darko



The cutoff is in all channels of the power amp section, the pre outs are absolutley flawless







. so this problem only applies to users with no sub woofer (me), denon driven subwoofer, and denon driven front L/R.

also users with smallish fronts will not benefit from modding the 3808

so really I would say only users with 3808 driven floorstanders or 3808 driven sub should consider modding.


External amp'd sub or fronts are fine


----------



## curtdose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11873005
> 
> 
> Hit the PARA button (or go through menu) Parameters>Audio>Surr.Parameters>SB CH Out>MTRX ON
> 
> 
> If you have a standard Dolby Digital 5.1 source it will now read Dolby Digital EX in the window, I guess this was what you were looking for? It will now decode DD5.1, PCM 5.1 etc as matrixed 7.1. Some DVDs like Revenge of The Sith have DD EX sound, but is not flagged as such automatically, so use this function when watching to let the sound "be in the right place".
> 
> 
> When you want to let the reciever do the work it self (for stereo sources or if you want plain 5.1) just hit OFF.



This is a great forum! Thank you bwclark, sonyuser and valmont24 for responding to my question. You have saved me from about to return the 3808, to absolutely loving it.


Each solution worked for 7.1, along with the Denon rep's recommended "Wide Screen" selection. But trying it out with Xbox 360 "Halo 3" and HD DVD "King Kong", I prefer the 7.1 sound with valmont74's Surround Mode: "Standard" with SB CH Out>Matrix>ON. I'm getting very discrete channels with accurate balance and direction.


I have better appreciation and respect for the Dolby Pro Logic IIx capability.


While I was testing all this my 3808 went itno protection mode (off with flashing red power button) once last night and twice this morning. It seemed to happen with Xbox 360 set and changing surround modes. OFF-ON fixed it and it hasn't happened again in the last few hours. Should I be concerned? I'm at my last five days to exchange the 3808 where I bought it...


Curt


----------



## evivbulgroz

I am considering the 3808 after listening to it the other day (I am pasting below a previous post. Sorry if some have alrady seen it).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evivbulgroz* /forum/post/11866335
> 
> 
> So last night I went to Magnolia to listen to the Pio94, SR7001 (nobody I know of demoes the 7002 yet), and Denon 3808.
> 
> 
> Test:
> 
> 
> 2CH Stereo w/ CD, (Rusted Roots and Mozart Clarinet concerto)
> 
> 5.1 HT with Saving Private Ryan DTS (Omaha Beach scene)
> 
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> 
> 2CH: Monitor Audio RB8
> 
> 5.1: Vienna Accoustic system (about $3,000 for the whole setup). I do not remember the model.
> 
> 
> Result (IMO):
> 
> 
> With the two channel stereo: The Marantz was the most "musical" of the bunch especially compared to the PIO, but needed to be at higher volume. The Pioneer was a bit more "bright", but clearly had more "oomph". The Denon was pretty close to the Marantz in Sound, less powerful than the Pio though, and was also running the hotest.
> 
> 
> In 5.1 setup, it was hard to tell them apart. They were all good. Clearly, the Pio had more power, and was running coolest.
> 
> 
> I will probably go to another retailer today to do another comparison (maybe to include the Yammy 3800) also with Klipsch Reference Speakers. The Monitor audio sounded nice, very musical, but I did not find them very efficient.
> 
> 
> Although it felt as the "least massive" of the bunch, and maybe the least appealing look in my opinion, the Denon might have the best sound/feature compromise.
> 
> 
> Especially, it baffles me (no pun intended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that the Pio lacks the inputs for "B" speakers in the back, whereas the Denon has 9 speaker input.
> 
> 
> I have yet to decide how much I care about all of the network features of both the PIO/Denon. In the case I don't, the Marantz might be very appealing except for the fact that it is manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> I will report back after I test them again with Klipsch Reference to see if that makes a big difference. (Incidently, I also stopped by another retailer to listen to the RF62, which they only had hooked up with the Yammy 2800, and was impressed by the sound, but I think mostly due to the speakers.



Has anyone had heating issues with the 3808? Can anyone comment on buillt quality.


I have to say that of the 3 receivers I "tested", I seem to like it a lot, but I find it the least "robust" looking, as well as the least appealing lookwise.


----------



## lynx

No heat issues at all with my 3808. Warm after running it for about 5 hours straight already today. Build quality is very good IMO. Smaller than the Pio 94 which I also had briefly. Kept the Denon


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evivbulgroz* /forum/post/11881071
> 
> 
> Has anyone had heating issues with the 3808? Can anyone comment on buillt quality.
> 
> 
> I have to say that of the 3 receivers I "tested", I seem to like it a lot, but I find it the least "robust" looking, as well as the least appealing lookwise.



I've got mine in a BDI Avion 8527 and there's probably no more than two inches above and 1/2" on either side. Stays lukewarm through hours of use. Never too hot so that I would have to remove my hand after 20-30 secs. I would say that heat is a non-issue.


----------



## rlindo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lynx* /forum/post/11881825
> 
> 
> No heat issues at all with my 3808. Warm after running it for about 5 hours straight already today. Build quality is very good IMO. Smaller than the Pio 94 which I also had briefly. Kept the Denon



What made you keep the Denon over the Elite?


Thanks


----------



## mustang5o

Curious. If I have small fronts and a sub and want to listen to CD's with best quality stereo sound, which mode would I choose and still keep the sub active and the AVR handling crossover between sub and mains.


Then again this could be a moot point as I may have to sell the 3808 to save me a restocking fee at a local dealer. If interested, PM me.


----------



## lynx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlindo* /forum/post/11882223
> 
> 
> What made you keep the Denon over the Elite?
> 
> 
> Thanks



To my ears, the Denon sounded slightly more "natural " than the Pio in my set up and also the fact that it could overlay the OSD over HDMI.


----------



## jkim90

I have the 3808 and have been following this thread and the 3808 bug thread but cannot remember if this one has been mentioned.


I have the SA 8300 HD cable box and I have enabled the cable box to be able to output both 480 and 720 (my TV is 720). I have the resolution on Denon to 720 and H to H (all connections are HDMI - yeah baby!). When I channel surf and go from HD to SD, sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds to sync and occasionally I have to change back to HD and then again to SD for the sync to happen.


I have done the latest firmware upgrade and it does not seem to help. Anyone else see this or is this a known issue? If so, I will post to the 3808 bug thread. Thanks guys. The 3808 is a great piece of equipment and besides this and the fact that the random option on the streaming audio doesn't work, I am completely satisfied!


----------



## cubfan1671

Ok I am new to posting so take it easy on me. I have read almost all 66 pages (read 64) and I have not seen this question asked and it is an important part of buying this particular receiver for me. I love the networking capabilities and I will use them but I do not like having my computer on all the time in order to stream music. The solution I had in my head was to hook and external HD up through the USB port on the avr and then just use that to search and play my mp3s. My question are:


1. making sure this is posible


2. assuming it is how is the interface with the denon? menu easy to use/search? I have about 150 gb of music separated into individual folders by artist and subfolders by albums. Will I be able to navigate this easily with the denon interface? Is there a random play available?


I am hoping that someone has attempted this because it sounds like a cool feature (again assuming I read the specs right and this is possible).


Thanks in advance!


----------



## LVS

I have noticed the same thing with a Motorola 6416 and 6412. It happens to me with every channel change even HD TO HD using the guide. However, my settings differ a little. I have A to H only hooked up so this should be 1080I all the time as this is what my cable box is outputting. I am also connected using HDMI.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11883870
> 
> 
> I have the 3808 and have been following this thread and the 3808 bug thread but cannot remember if this one has been mentioned.
> 
> 
> I have the SA 8300 HD cable box and I have enabled the cable box to be able to output both 480 and 720 (my TV is 720). I have the resolution on Denon to 720 and H to H (all connections are HDMI - yeah baby!). When I channel surf and go from HD to SD, sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds to sync and occasionally I have to change back to HD and then again to SD for the sync to happen.
> 
> 
> I have done the latest firmware upgrade and it does not seem to help. Anyone else see this or is this a known issue? If so, I will post to the 3808 bug thread. Thanks guys. The 3808 is a great piece of equipment and besides this and the fact that the random option on the streaming audio doesn't work, I am completely satisfied!


----------



## oldcband




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11883870
> 
> 
> I have the 3808 and have been following this thread and the 3808 bug thread but cannot remember if this one has been mentioned.
> 
> 
> I have the SA 8300 HD cable box and I have enabled the cable box to be able to output both 480 and 720 (my TV is 720). I have the resolution on Denon to 720 and H to H (all connections are HDMI - yeah baby!). When I channel surf and go from HD to SD, sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds to sync and occasionally I have to change back to HD and then again to SD for the sync to happen.
> 
> 
> I have done the latest firmware upgrade and it does not seem to help. Anyone else see this or is this a known issue? If so, I will post to the 3808 bug thread. Thanks guys. The 3808 is a great piece of equipment and besides this and the fact that the random option on the streaming audio doesn't work, I am completely satisfied!



This gets so confusing. My choice in receivers came down to the Yamaha rx-v1800 and the Denon AVR-2808 and this was my main concern that I wouldn't have problems with a cable box.


BB salesman told me that they had issues with the Yamaha 2700 but not the Denon. Now I read this and I've already bought the Yamaha 1800 so I'm a bit relieved. But I currently have a cablecard TV and have no need for a STB. But the day will come when I do and I'm praying it will have no issues.


What the hell is going on with these cable box HDMI issues?


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11883870
> 
> 
> I have the 3808 and have been following this thread and the 3808 bug thread but cannot remember if this one has been mentioned.
> 
> 
> I have the SA 8300 HD cable box and I have enabled the cable box to be able to output both 480 and 720 (my TV is 720). I have the resolution on Denon to 720 and H to H (all connections are HDMI - yeah baby!). When I channel surf and go from HD to SD, sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds to sync and occasionally I have to change back to HD and then again to SD for the sync to happen.
> 
> 
> I have done the latest firmware upgrade and it does not seem to help. Anyone else see this or is this a known issue? If so, I will post to the 3808 bug thread. Thanks guys. The 3808 is a great piece of equipment and besides this and the fact that the random option on the streaming audio doesn't work, I am completely satisfied!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVS* /forum/post/11885766
> 
> 
> I have noticed the same thing with a Motorola 6416 and 6412. It happens to me with every channel change even HD TO HD using the guide. However, my settings differ a little. I have A to H only hooked up so this should be 1080I all the time as this is what my cable box is outputting. I am also connected using HDMI.



I discussed this in the Onkyo 905 thread with Moto 6412 box. It seemed that that box doesn't like sending it's HDMI to something that does multiple HDMI connections. Also, I it was stated when you have this chain of equipment (cable box, avr, display) there is going to be some handshaking going on when the output res changes. I have mine now going component/coax digital to avr and hdmi out to projector. I do get a few seconds of no picture if I go from HD to non HD or vice versa. The other problem with the 905 was the audio delay when changing channels or (worse) when coming off FF on the DVR. Love the Denon. Too bad I might have to sell to avoid a big restocking fee.


----------



## DUSZA

I have a Sony SXRD TV that will only accept no higher then 1080i into the HDMI input. My question is right now the Sony can not see the Denon 3808CI thur the HDMI output to the Sony HDMI input. Is it because the Denon is coming out as 1080P and if so can I change the Denon resolution to 1080I and if I can how do I do it?


----------



## evivbulgroz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lynx* /forum/post/11882831
> 
> 
> To my ears, the Denon sounded slightly more "natural " than the Pio in my set up and also the fact that it could overlay the OSD over HDMI.



That seemed to be my general feeling as well. I will try to go back today for a second comparison with easier speakers.


----------



## evivbulgroz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubfan1671* /forum/post/11885612
> 
> 
> Ok I am new to posting so take it easy on me. I have read almost all 66 pages (read 64) and I have not seen this question asked and it is an important part of buying this particular receiver for me. I love the networking capabilities and I will use them but I do not like having my computer on all the time in order to stream music. The solution I had in my head was to hook and external HD up through the USB port on the avr and then just use that to search and play my mp3s. My question are:
> 
> 
> 1. making sure this is posible
> 
> 
> 2. assuming it is how is the interface with the denon? menu easy to use/search? I have about 150 gb of music separated into individual folders by artist and subfolders by albums. Will I be able to navigate this easily with the denon interface? Is there a random play available?
> 
> 
> I am hoping that someone has attempted this because it sounds like a cool feature (again assuming I read the specs right and this is possible).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Very good question about the Denon interface. This is also my concern. I with it could "read" Windows Media Server or Itunes indexes.


I hope someone can answer that.


Regarding the HD capabilities, it is definitely possible according the Denon manual.


----------



## peteS

Hi


The spec in the first post suggests the 3808 support wma lossless, but the manual seems to say that flac is the only lossless format supported. Can anyone confirm is wma lossless is actually supported?


ta


pete S


----------



## AndyRoo_STV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonyuser* /forum/post/11870786
> 
> 
> I have posted here, a couple of days ago, a serious problem I have with my 4308. Just before I make another attempt to get ANY help from Denon, I would appreciate any reality check data re HDMI transmissions. My issue with the 4308 is that while it transmits video data flawlessly to a Panasonic 1080P projector over HDMI, and while it does so from three HDMI sources (cable, HD-DVD, and Blu Ray), as well as three component sources (component into the 4308, then converted and transmitted over the Denon HDMI output), it will accept NO composite or S-cable inputs - when such inputs are loaded, no video over the HDMI cable to the projector is evident.
> 
> 
> After I spent over 45 hours on this issue since late last week, to no avail, I contacted Denon support in New Jersey, and after extensive conversation with one of their reps (who was off line for a while puportedly talking with two "engineers" about the issue), and after I was led through an extensive intertogatory about the settings on my unit, as well as what I believe to be totally irrelavaent queries (such as, what specific devices, brands, model numbers I was trying to connect with composite or S-cable?), I was informed that my problem rested solely on my use of too long an HDMI transmission line (fifty seven feet) between my Denon receiver, and the projector. I pointed out that at no time had I ever had any evident "transmission" problems in this hook-up with the three HDMI inputs currently in use, or any component inputs, only composite and S. When I inquired as to what the HDMI cable length could possibly have to do with the faulty input welection situation I had, I was told - it has something to do with the deinterlacing in the projector - it is because the length of the HDMI cable doesn't leave you enough power to handle non-digital sources. Well, it didn't matter that I did not comprehend anything I was being told - that obviously some non-digital sources (composite) were being handled nicely - that the Blue Jeans / Belden HDMI cable had been certified to at least 70 foot runs - that there was nothing in my 55 years in audio, 25 years in design and installation of home theaters for my self and friends, my study of electrical engineering at Purdue, etc. that was coincident with what I was being autoritatively told by the Denon service person. I was told to get a 12 foot HDMI cable ("that's all they're good for - the certifications are phoney") and my problem would be solved - and with that I was dismissed.
> 
> 
> Incidentally, one person on this thread justifiably asked the question, when I had posed this problem earlier, since the receiver was obviously defective, why didn't I just return it. Well, I can't. For the first 33 days I had the product, I only plugged in three HDMI connected inputs. I assumed that if the receiver would work with something as potentially as touchy as this kind of input, I would generally have no problem with other sources. It was only on the 34th day, after I had purchased a Velodyne SMS-1, and attempted to plug in its S-cable output that I discovered the problem.
> 
> 
> I would suggest that what I and others here (and also as evidenced on the Onkyo and Yamaha and other products threads) have experienced is the widening acceptabliity of products with faulty microprocessors. How long will it be before we who purchase higher end receivers see the kind of failure rate that runs rampent with PCs.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any insight as to how apparently perfect HDMI transmission out of a Denon reciever might be adversely effected by certain types of analog inputs, I would be thrilled to be enlightened and more accepting of the expertise of the Denon minions.
> 
> 
> I had closed an earlier post by saying that this Denon product was the most defective anything I had ever experienced in the electronics field. I will close this one by saying that while not all of the other home theater products I have are absolutely perfect, I will say without exception that they are fully reliable and that they validly perform the functions they were purported to perform - this includes amoung others, products by Sony, Toshiba, Yamaha, Pioneer, Panasonic, Velodyne, Hsu, Allison, Boston Acoustics, Silicone Image, Dual, Teac, Nakamichi, dbx, Ampex, Shure, Electrovoice, Koss, Zoom, Felston, Logitech, RCA, and may I dare say it (!) Radio Shack. But not Denon.



Sonyuser,


I have a similar problem with my AVR3808. When I try connecting the same source (Pioneer DVD) I get the following results.


DVD Player HDMI - HDMI AV3808 - HDMI - TV - Picture & sound ok.

DVD Player Component - Component AV3808 - HDMI - TV _ Picture & sound ok.

DVD Player SCART (Out) - Composite/S-Video AV3808 - HDMI - sound ok, but no picture.


I have also tried my satellite receiver box using the SCART (Out) - Composite/S-Video cable & get the same result - sound, but no picture.


The HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV is 3m long.


I assume that this should be quite straight forward & should work without any problems and therefore wonder if my amp has a fault?


Anyone else seen this problem ?


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11883870
> 
> 
> I have the 3808 and have been following this thread and the 3808 bug thread but cannot remember if this one has been mentioned.
> 
> 
> I have the SA 8300 HD cable box and I have enabled the cable box to be able to output both 480 and 720 (my TV is 720). I have the resolution on Denon to 720 and H to H (all connections are HDMI - yeah baby!). When I channel surf and go from HD to SD, sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds to sync and occasionally I have to change back to HD and then again to SD for the sync to happen.
> 
> 
> I have done the latest firmware upgrade and it does not seem to help. Anyone else see this or is this a known issue? If so, I will post to the 3808 bug thread. Thanks guys. The 3808 is a great piece of equipment and besides this and the fact that the random option on the streaming audio doesn't work, I am completely satisfied!




This would be a deal-killer for me. But why don't you just set your box to output a constant 1080i. You'll get bug-free operation with much quicker channel changes.


----------



## dvdmann

I am very seriously considering purchasing the 3808ci and I was wondering if it is ok to hook up my 4 ohm M&K speakers. I checked out the pic of the back of the amp and it shows 6 to 16 ohm speakers only. I think I read somewhere that you can use 4 ohm as well. Could someone using 4 ohm speakers please let me know how the amp performs with 4 ohm speakers.


Thanks


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/11888397
> 
> 
> This would be a deal-killer for me. But why don't you just set your box to output a constant 1080i. You'll get bug-free operation with much quicker channel changes.



In essence, I do now to avoid the long sync times (I have set to 720 as my TV is 720). One of the reasons I bought the 3808 (vs 875) was to have the Denon's Faroudja chip do the upscaling from 480 to 720 as the 8300 does not seem to do a good job. Initial reports on the Onkyo was lots of audio and video sync issues.


The whole upscaling topic got *mucho* attention in the Denon and Onkyo anticipation threads (my Reon is better than your Faroudja!) but I have seen little discussion about the actual implementation.


As the sync is so long, I have basically turned off the upscaling on all but for SD DVD which is a shame.


Anyone else have experience or thoughts here?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/11883870
> 
> 
> I have the SA 8300 HD cable box and I have enabled the cable box to be able to output both 480 and 720 (my TV is 720). I have the resolution on Denon to 720 and H to H (all connections are HDMI - yeah baby!). When I channel surf and go from HD to SD, sometimes it takes 5-10 seconds to sync and occasionally I have to change back to HD and then again to SD for the sync to happen.



- Do you have the same issue when you plug the HDMI directly to your TV? I have a 720p JVC HD-ILA and a DirecTV HR20 connected to my 3808. I have the HR20 set to pass Native. It literally only takes 4 seconds to sync up the picture with my TV with resolution changes, which is the same time it takes when connected directly to the TV.


I also don't have any issues with the audio syncing up.


----------



## bplewis24

I'm very new at the audio side of Home Theatre, so I had a question I was hoping any kind soul could help me out with.


On the speaker side, would these be compatible with, and a good fit for, the Denon 3808? https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rsx-4.aspx . Also, can I just buy four of them and use two for surrounds, or is that not a good idea?


Lastly, will either of these subwoofers work fine?

https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rpw-10.aspx 

https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rw-10d.aspx 


Thanks for any help.


Brandon


----------



## jerryj

I finally made the jump and bought the 3808 on Wednesday. I was very pleased to confirm that there were no issues hooking up the 3808 to my Fujitsu plasma monitor through a HDMI/DVI cable. I also did the FW upgrade with no issues. Whole process ran to completion in about 40 minutes. The only real problems I'm having so far is finding information in the terrible manual. Lots of detail on settings, but why and what the settings do is usually not explained and actual operation techniques is non-existant or lost in the footnotes. I guess they don't know about creating an index. So, I'm pleased with the unit at this point and appreciate all of the great comments here which helped me to decide to buy it and also the tips on how to use it. Thank you all.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmann* /forum/post/11889143
> 
> I am very seriously considering purchasing the 3808ci and I was wondering if it is ok to hook up my 4 ohm M&K speakers. I checked out the pic of the back of the amp and it shows 6 to 16 ohm speakers only. I think I read somewhere that you can use 4 ohm as well. Could someone using 4 ohm speakers please let me know how the amp performs with 4 ohm speakers.



It's really a touch and go subject regarding 4Ohms speakers. From past 38xx series, I've read owners who have been fine using "4Ohmers." I know my last 3806 drove my front stage Vienna Acoustics Schonberg/Webern 4Ohms just fine for over 2 years. I think the you'd be fine if it was your M&Ks for the front LCRs but I'm not sure on all 7 channels. If I remember correctly M&K speakers have lower sensitivity and therefore more difficult to drive.


----------



## mpe430

How about Triad speakers? I am thinking about in-wall silver/bronze 7.1 speakers paired with the 3808. Anyone have a comment on how well the Denon would drive these 7 speakers?


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpe430* /forum/post/11891895
> 
> How about Triad speakers? I am thinking about in-wall silver/bronze 7.1 speakers paired with the 3808. Anyone have a comment on how well the Denon would drive these 7 speakers?



Love Triads but all 7 channels running at 4Ohms would pause me to buy one or the other. And the Silver or Bronzes aren't cheap for 7 speakers. Unless someone here can say they've ran all channels in 4Ohms without problems over an extended period of time, I'm not fully sold. You might have to relegate the 3808 as a pre-pro in that instance.


----------



## AndyRoo_STV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyRoo_STV* /forum/post/11888037
> 
> 
> Sonyuser,
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem with my AVR3808. When I try connecting the same source (Pioneer DVD) I get the following results.
> 
> 
> DVD Player HDMI - HDMI AV3808 - HDMI - TV - Picture & sound ok.
> 
> DVD Player Component - Component AV3808 - HDMI - TV _ Picture & sound ok.
> 
> DVD Player SCART (Out) - Composite/S-Video AV3808 - HDMI - sound ok, but no picture.
> 
> 
> I have also tried my satellite receiver box using the SCART (Out) - Composite/S-Video cable & get the same result - sound, but no picture.
> 
> 
> The HDMI cable from the receiver to the TV is 3m long.
> 
> 
> I assume that this should be quite straight forward & should work without any problems and therefore wonder if my amp has a fault?
> 
> 
> Anyone else seen this problem ?



I did a bit more troubleshooting with this issue & tried a third SCART - Composite cable & now I am pleased to report that both the picture & sound are working.


AndyRoo_STV


----------



## mark69

I just connected a Toshiba A35 to my Denon 3808 receiver yesterday. I played the Departed to test to see if I was getting Dolby True HD bitstream. Well after trying different setting I was finally able to get the receiver display to show *Dolby HD* but not *True HD*. The player showed True HD, and that it was bitstream. When I went into the menu of the receiver the audio information showed it as True HD.


So I am just wondering why the receiver screen doesn't read True HD? I have been on the Toshiba A35 forum, but it seems like everyone on the forum have the new Onkyo's which display True HD.


Nyone with the Toshiba A35, or the Samsung 1400 I would appreciate your feedback. I just want to make sure I am getting the right display. I have been waiting a long to time to see that True HD light!


----------



## mdenoon14

Just ordered the 3808 from J&R yesterday. Should be up here by Tuesday. I can't wait. Wish me luck with my setup.


----------



## LVS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11889904
> 
> 
> - Do you have the same issue when you plug the HDMI directly to your TV? I have a 720p JVC HD-ILA and a DirecTV HR20 connected to my 3808. I have the HR20 set to pass Native. It literally only takes 4 seconds to sync up the picture with my TV with resolution changes, which is the same time it takes when connected directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> I also don't have any issues with the audio syncing up.



I did not have this issue with the cable box connected via HDMI to a 5X1 switch and then from the switch to the Projector. When integrating the Denon and removing the switch, I get a re-sync every time I change the channels. Again, the cable box outputs 1080i regardless of the feed. It takes a good 3-5 seconds to display the picture after a channel change. This is quite annoying and at least for me one of the biggest flaws with the Denon that I hope can be fixed in firmware. jkim90, I feel your pain.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11893480
> 
> 
> I just connected a Toshiba A35 to my Denon 3808 receiver yesterday. I played the Departed to test to see if I was getting Dolby True HD bitstream. Well after trying different setting I was finally able to get the receiver display to show *Dolby HD* but not *True HD*. The player showed True HD, and that it was bitstream. When I went into the menu of the receiver the audio information showed it as True HD.
> 
> 
> So I am just wondering why the receiver screen doesn't read True HD? I have been on the Toshiba A35 forum, but it seems like everyone on the forum have the new Onkyo's which display True HD.
> 
> *Nyone with the Toshiba A35, or the Samsung 1400 I would appreciate your feedback. I just want to make sure I am getting the right display. I have been waiting a long to time to see that True HD light*!




Here is a link to someone that is using the Samsung BD player and is getting DOLBY TrueHD to show up!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1389


----------



## dmcdayton

LVS


Why do you have your cable box outputting everything at 1080i? Do you have a 1080Projector? I'd set your cable box to passthrough, set the 3808 to pass through and re-evaluate. Post your cablebox, cableco and projector type (if you haven't already).


----------



## tee.edwards

I too have an 8300HD cable box and am thinking of picking up an AVR-3808. I may just hook it up to the receiver by component - it seems to me that whatever inconsequential loss there might be in picture quality would be outweighed by not having the issue of re-sync everytime I change channels. I guess I'll try HDMI first and see if I have the issue.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark69* /forum/post/11893480
> 
> 
> I just connected a Toshiba A35 to my Denon 3808 receiver yesterday. I played the Departed to test to see if I was getting Dolby True HD bitstream. Well after trying different setting I was finally able to get the receiver display to show *Dolby HD* but not *True HD*. The player showed True HD, and that it was bitstream. When I went into the menu of the receiver the audio information showed it as True HD.
> 
> 
> So I am just wondering why the receiver screen doesn't read True HD? I have been on the Toshiba A35 forum, but it seems like everyone on the forum have the new Onkyo's which display True HD.
> 
> 
> Nyone with the Toshiba A35, or the Samsung 1400 I would appreciate your feedback. I just want to make sure I am getting the right display. I have been waiting a long to time to see that True HD light!



Here is what my 3808 looks like playing The Departed TrueHD track from my HD-A35:


----------



## BodegaBay

Tai,


Do me a favor? Would you mind A/B testing TrueHD as it sounds via PCM (decoded by A35) vs. Bitstream (decoaded by 3808Ci)? I would be interested to comparing how our receiver do as it relates what I'm reading from Onkyo owners.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11894515
> 
> 
> I too have an 8300HD cable box and am thinking of picking up an AVR-3808. I may just hook it up to the receiver by component - it seems to me that whatever inconsequential loss there might be in picture quality would be outweighed by not having the issue of re-sync everytime I change channels. I guess I'll try HDMI first and see if I have the issue.




I have a SA8300HD DVR and have it connected to the 3808CI just as I had it connected directly to my Panny Pro....Component. I pass-thru all video signals from the 8300 to the 3808CI to the Panny for processing...no 8300 nor 3808CI VP. There is about a 3 second delay when switching from HD to SD vice versa.


----------



## lprager

This may be a dumb question, but I need help connecting my powered subwoofer. I have a 12/2 speaker wire running from my 3808 to the where my subwoofer is going, but the 3808 has a rca jack for the subwoofer. How do I make the transition between the RCA jack and the speaker wire, or is there another way to connect the subwoofer? Thanks.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11895897
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but I need help connecting my powered subwoofer. I have a 12/2 speaker wire running from my 3808 to the where my subwoofer is going, but the 3808 has a rca jack for the subwoofer. How do I make the transition between the RCA jack and the speaker wire, or is there another way to connect the subwoofer? Thanks.



LP,


The subwoofer is already powered and therefore you don't need a speaker wire going to it. What you need a an interconnect cable (aka RCA audio cable) going OUT from 3808 to subwoofer IN.


----------



## lprager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11896057
> 
> 
> LP,
> 
> 
> The subwoofer is already powered and therefore you don't need a speaker wire going to it. What you need a an interconnect cable (aka RCA audio cable) going OUT from 3808 to subwoofer IN.



I understand that, but since I already have the speaker wire in the wall along with a wallplate for speaker wire, I would prefer to use the wire that is there if there is a way. Can this be done.


----------



## BodegaBay

No. To make in interconnect, you need the cable to have the RCA connectors and a cable consisting of:


1. a signal conductor

2. a ground conductor


--> with neither one contacting each other metal-to-metal


In a twisted pair cable, once wire can be the signal while the other can be ground. In a coax cable, the center wire can be the signal while the braided shield can be ground.


The signal conductor is soldered to the center pin of the RCA connector. The ground conductor is soldered to the shield ground contact of the RCA. Inside the RCA, you can see the center signal contact is separated from the rest of the RCA ground metal due to a white solid Polyethylene material there.


----------



## BodegaBay

Actually, I take that back you can make a RCA interconnect but it might look and sound ugly. You have TWO speaker wires right? Is it a small gauge? If so, you can take one wire and make it a signal wire while the other the ground wire. Hopefully the two speaker cables have been twisted already, otherwise you're going to get some noise.


----------



## Specialized

While i'm waiting my DENON 3808 to arrive, i got Rotel 1062 stereo amp, and i found a big difference compared to all my avr i have (as i said before DENON 2305, 2307, 2807, 3806)... So i decided when 3808 come, to get Rotel 1080 just for front channel, and to use 3808 pre/pro for fronts, and just to use for centar and rears. This way, i'll get all the high tech, and i hope very high quality stereo.

In this moment i have Mordaunt Short 309i Sub, B&W 602 front, B&W Lcr 600 centar, and B&W 601 in the rear. I'm planing to upgrade front speakers for B&W 703 with centar that match, or to B&W 683 and of course the matching centar (i'll do listening to both and compare them, becouse my friend say that they sound very similar and that's in not worth to put extra money to 703, but this is for another thread..). My question is.. What do u think, how would Denon act as pre/pro with rotel 1080 as amp? Can someone compare how much sound difference i'll get betwen this combo, compared to Rotel/Rotel combo?



greetings


Darko


----------



## cgtheatre

I am new to Denon receivers so I am having my taste of trying to get the best sound out of it. The Audessey Setup will just not work. It sets my distances way off. Also it makes my fronts small. I set all my speaker levels with a SPL meter. I have a 5.1 setup and I have dipoles for surrounds and I am not getting any information to the surrounds. It is setup in standard mode. Do I have to select surrond back and then a surround mode?


----------



## rmiller

I've just set up a wireless network and I'm trying to get one of my internet radio stations added. When I add the URL for the station on radiodenon.com it ends up on the receiver, but when I select it there I get a File Format error.


How can I get the station to play? It is a live365 station, if that makes any difference.


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgtheatre* /forum/post/11900599
> 
> 
> I am new to Denon receivers so I am having my taste of trying to get the best sound out of it. The Audessey Setup will just not work. It sets my distances way off. Also it makes my fronts small. I set all my speaker levels with a SPL meter. I have a 5.1 setup and I have dipoles for surrounds and I am not getting any information to the surrounds. It is setup in standard mode. Do I have to select surrond back and then a surround mode?



This has been talked about many times. The room EQ adjusts distances and sizes to make up for your room reflections and other issues. Use the EQ settings that it computes.


k


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/11891463
> 
> 
> I'm very new at the audio side of Home Theatre, so I had a question I was hoping any kind soul could help me out with.
> 
> 
> On the speaker side, would these be compatible with, and a good fit for, the Denon 3808? https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rsx-4.aspx . Also, can I just buy four of them and use two for surrounds, or is that not a good idea?
> 
> 
> Lastly, will either of these subwoofers work fine?
> 
> https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rpw-10.aspx
> 
> https://www.klipsch.com/products/details/rw-10d.aspx
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Power handling is kind of low but if you don't plan to play it really loud you will probably be OK. I would either buy 5 and have a matched set including your center or buy the matching center. The second sub is the better of the two.


----------



## cgtheatre

K


Is it possible to apply the audessey eq curve without the distances it calculates or do I have to make the eq changes to each and every speaker in my setup?


----------



## shawndover

I am having an intermittent audio syncing problem with my setup. I have a Tivo Series 3 and a Samsung LN-T5281 television hooked up to my 3808, all through HDMI. On certain broadcasts, the audio and video are not matching up. The video seems to be ahead of the audio, so that increasing the audio delay (currently set to 0) only makes things worse. I also have the auto lip sync feature on. Are there any other adjustments that I can make to try to fix this problem? I would really appreciate any advice, as I am stumped. Thanks.


----------



## davidurban

I purchased a 3808 from BB the other week and I love it. I have a sony BD and a Sony upconverting DVD player and the cable box plugged into it using HDMI with HDMI out to the sony 55'' TV. That all works fine.


When I switch to my 10 year old sony VCR it is connected using the composite cable it seems to have an HDMI handshake issue. it takes a few seconds to show the video. the sound plays imediatly. It also seems to have the same problem when I change the channels on the vcr, and when I press play or pause or fast forward. Very annoying when I am trying to fast forward past commercials and I don't have the sound and the picture blacks out. Do I need to run a new cable to have the vcr signal run through a composit cable to the TV and not use the HDMI cable?


David


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgtheatre* /forum/post/11904212
> 
> 
> K
> 
> 
> Is it possible to apply the audessey eq curve without the distances it calculates or do I have to make the eq changes to each and every speaker in my setup?



Don't worry about the distances being "wrong." I'd recommend checking out the Audyssey FAQ on the Denon website (on the 3808 download page), and if after reading that you still think you can do a better job with a tape measure and an SPL, then knock yourself out; my money's on the Audyssey.










Just remember, the whole point of entering speaker distances historically was to set the appropriate amount of delay so all channels were synchronized to the listening sweet spot. So, all the values were relative -- it didn't matter if you had accurate distances, just so long as the relative distances were maintained. That's likely what's happening here, only the Audyssey is probably calculating them to 4 decimal places or so internally. But like I said, if you still feel better with the tape measure, go for it. I can only say that the Audyssey calculated the goofy distances for my system, and it's never sounded better.


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubfan1671* /forum/post/11885612
> 
> 
> Ok I am new to posting so take it easy on me. I have read almost all 66 pages (read 64) and I have not seen this question asked and it is an important part of buying this particular receiver for me. I love the networking capabilities and I will use them but I do not like having my computer on all the time in order to stream music. The solution I had in my head was to hook and external HD up through the USB port on the avr and then just use that to search and play my mp3s. My question are:
> 
> 
> 1. making sure this is posible
> 
> 
> 2. assuming it is how is the interface with the denon? menu easy to use/search? I have about 150 gb of music separated into individual folders by artist and subfolders by albums. Will I be able to navigate this easily with the denon interface? Is there a random play available?
> 
> 
> I am hoping that someone has attempted this because it sounds like a cool feature (again assuming I read the specs right and this is possible).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1) Yes it works. I connected a 500gb Western Digital MyBook up to the USB port. I tried an older USB HD, but it did not work. It's a crapshoot if the USB interface works. But like I said. The WD MyBook works just fine.


2) Basically gives you folder access to the HD. So if you music is organized by folder, it's pretty easy to find. I cant recall if there is a search facility on the USB interface. The nice part is this. The HD folders all show up OSD (on the TV screen). So you simply output Zone 2 video out on an RF modulator (broadcasts on channel 117 say) and use an RF remote and guess what. Control your music on any TV in the house)!


3)


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidurban* /forum/post/11904432
> 
> 
> I purchased a 3808 from BB the other week and I love it. I have a sony BD and a Sony upconverting DVD player and the cable box plugged into it using HDMI with HDMI out to the sony 55'' TV. That all works fine.
> 
> 
> When I switch to my 10 year old sony VCR it is connected using the composite cable it seems to have an HDMI handshake issue. it takes a few seconds to show the video. the sound plays imediatly. It also seems to have the same problem when I change the channels on the vcr, and when I press play or pause or fast forward. Very annoying when I am trying to fast forward past commercials and I don't have the sound and the picture blacks out. Do I need to run a new cable to have the vcr signal run through a composit cable to the TV and not use the HDMI cable?
> 
> 
> David



Have you tried setting the output resolution to a fixed value? Sounds like it may be set to auto, and every time you use the transport controls on the vcr the video output from the vcr may blank briefly, triggering the denon to reperform the auto negotiation. Not sure it'll fix it, but worth a shot if you haven't already tried it.


----------



## davidurban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim_arrows* /forum/post/11904523
> 
> 
> Have you tried setting the output resolution to a fixed value? Sounds like it may be set to auto, and every time you use the transport controls on the vcr the video output from the vcr may blank briefly, triggering the denon to reperform the auto negotiation. Not sure it'll fix it, but worth a shot if you haven't already tried it.



I have the ipscaler set to 1080p and I have the set the scaler to A & H and H & H. I have tried several configuration settings of the ipscaler.


David


----------



## cgtheatre

jim_arrows


I will post after I give the Audessey curve a shot. I have nothing to lose. I got caught up in distances and a SPL meter.


----------



## The Natural

Finally paid my 1080p set off so now looking to setup a good sound system. Was looking at the new Onkyo, Sony or the Denon. I was just wondering if anyone has any opinion on these in comparison. Are you able to pass a 1080p signal from an Xbox 360 Elite through HDMI to the receiver and then to the TV?


----------



## Ev|L

Hay,


I may potentially be the first person in NZ to purchase a 3808 in NZ. I am having a real headache with the set up.


I have everything going now. Intially i had a HDCP issue with the sound pulsing but that has seemed to worked itself out. Only issue is that when i change between sources ie DVD to TV i lose picture and sound.


I found the only way to get it back is to switch the tv off and then turn it back on. Soon as i do that the Denon springs back into life and picks up the sound input (dig. or analog) and the picture input (HDMI or component).


I am using a variety of inputs and using the HDMI out to the monitor.


Any suggestion would be great?


If i do a hard reset should i unplug all my input/outputs?


----------



## seavib

I bought a Sony ES from the Sony Style store in Seattle, hooked it up to the Proceed amp and to my Paradigm Signature S6s. Whoa, bad hum and buzz. I played with grounds, power, etc to no avail. I returned it within a week.


I bought a Denon 3808CI from Magnolia in Bellevue. The sales guy said it wouldn't do any better than the Sony and did not want me to take it home. He did not want me to break open a new receiver only to return it a week later. Funny I had more confidence than he did. It worked great - not a buzz or hummm to be heard. Video is awesome, audio is awesome. Yahoo.


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11904522
> 
> 
> 1) Yes it works. I connected a 500gb Western Digital MyBook up to the USB port. I tried an older USB HD, but it did not work. It's a crapshoot if the USB interface works. But like I said. The WD MyBook works just fine.
> 
> 
> 2) Basically gives you folder access to the HD. So if you music is organized by folder, it's pretty easy to find. I cant recall if there is a search facility on the USB interface. The nice part is this. The HD folders all show up OSD (on the TV screen). So you simply output Zone 2 video out on an RF modulator (broadcasts on channel 117 say) and use an RF remote and guess what. Control your music on any TV in the house)!



Oh yeah. There is a search function too. But I was NOT able to test it. I lost video to my TV when I pressed search (there are bugs in the firmware still). Had to restart the AMP and TV to get Video back (OSD).


Also. There is a random playback as well (and repeat, etc). Just testing it. Not sure how random it is. Hopefully it can just pick a folder at random. BUT I suspect it will just pick a song from the folder at random. But we'll see. There is a favorites list too. But I'm sure it has limitations.


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11906212
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. There is a search function too. But I was NOT able to test it. I lost video to my TV when I pressed search (there are bugs in the firmware still). Had to restart the AMP and TV to get Video back (OSD).
> 
> 
> Also. There is a random playback as well (and repeat, etc). Just testing it. Not sure how random it is. Hopefully it can just pick a folder at random. BUT I suspect it will just pick a song from the folder at random. But we'll see. There is a favorites list too. But I'm sure it has limitations.



Finished testing the SEARCH function. It's a joke. First letter search through the list of files in the current folder. LOL. Useless. Most files tend to start with 0 for track "01". But don't forget. They never intended for someone to connect a USB HD with 20,000 songs on it. That sort of searching is best left to the PC side server.


It will play PLAYLISTS from a music server though. And random....Not sure still. Seems to be folder based.


Overall though. My music is fairly well organized by folder. But would be nice if it could play playlists found on the disk.....


----------



## cubfan1671




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11904522
> 
> 
> 1) Yes it works. I connected a 500gb Western Digital MyBook up to the USB port. I tried an older USB HD, but it did not work. It's a crapshoot if the USB interface works. But like I said. The WD MyBook works just fine.
> 
> 
> 2) Basically gives you folder access to the HD. So if you music is organized by folder, it's pretty easy to find. I cant recall if there is a search facility on the USB interface. The nice part is this. The HD folders all show up OSD (on the TV screen). So you simply output Zone 2 video out on an RF modulator (broadcasts on channel 117 say) and use an RF remote and guess what. Control your music on any TV in the house)!
> 
> 
> 3)



NICE! That was my last worry before ordering it. Excellent idea with the RF modulator.


Thanks!


----------



## tokerblue

I have a quick question. What exactly does Audyssey do if you change the speaker sizes? Does it correct based on the new speaker size settings or the original sizes it found through the auto-setup process?


The Audyssey setup found my speaker distances correct down to the decimal, but it listed my two fronts (Paradigm Studio 60v.3) as Large and my right surround (Paradigm Studio 40v.3) as Large. I set them to small simply because they aren't full range.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11909521
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. What exactly does Audyssey do if you change the speaker sizes? *Does it correct based on the new speaker size settings or the original sizes it found through the auto-setup process?*
> 
> The Audyssey setup found my speaker distances correct down to the decimal, but it listed my two fronts (Paradigm Studio 60v.3) as Large and my right surround (Paradigm Studio 40v.3) as Large. I set them to small simply because they aren't full range.



http://usa.denon.com/Denon_Audyssey_FAQs.pdf 


"14. What happens to the MultEQxt settings when the parameters are changed?

MultEQxt corrects for room acoustical problems. Changes in the tone controls do not change the filter performance. They do change the tonal balance based on the preferences of the customer. The benefit of MultEQxt is that it allows a customer (or installer) tone control setting to work on all program material in a much more predictable way than it would on an uncalibrated system. *Changes made to the crossover frequency or small and large settings of the loudspeakers do not affect the performance of the MultEQxt filters.*"


----------



## jmct12345

I got the Denon 3808 about 3 weeks again and am still tweaking and testing different settings. Overall the sound is great and I am very happy with my purchase.


However, I am still playing with the different options and was wondering if I am doing something wrong with my surround modes. Below is a summary of my setup and experience:


o I currently have just 3 speakers setup: Aperion Intimus 633-T for Left & right and a Aperion Intimus 634-VAC for the center.

o I have not been able to get Audessey to work (It keeps telling me my right speaker is out of phase (its not) and that the speakers are .3 ft apart (there not))

o No matter the source (CD, Streaming files from computer, DVD, Cable) the Direct surround mode sounds very full, rich, just Awesome!

o No matter the source, all other surround modes sound thin. I have tried Dolby Pro Logic and Dolby Cinema often and the sound is just not very good.



Last night I watched Hannibal Rising. One of the early scenes has airplanes flying overhead and tanks rumbling through the woods. When I have it in Direct mode, it sounds awesome. Very full, very deep and the sounds travels great between the speakers (3 times I checked the center speaker because I was sure sound was coming out of it).


When I watched the same scene using Dolby Pro Logic or Dolby Cinema, or just about any other setting, the sound just misses. It just sounds thin and muffled.


I was then flipping channels and came across Jurassic Park at the scene where the T-rex meets the jeeps. Each step of the t-rex, its beating up the jeeps, it roar, all sounded great in Direct mode. So, coming from a DVD or Cable, the result is the same. Just great sound from Direct mode, thin sound from all other surround modes.


I am hoping I am just missing some settings and then I will be able to take advantage of the center speaker and side speakers when I get them. So, a few questions for the group:


o Are there some settings that need to be made to make the other surround modes sound correct?

o Do What has everyone else's experience been with what surround mode sounds best?

o Is my problem due to only have the 3 speakers (e.g. if I get two side speakers the sound will fill out)?

o Is my problem with surround modes related to Audessey? If I get it to work correctly, will that have a greater impact upon the sound in different surround modes?


----------



## tboo

Anybody who wants a 2 day old 3808ci bought from a Denon authorized dealer PM me.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11909689
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/Denon_Audyssey_FAQs.pdf
> 
> 
> "14. What happens to the MultEQxt settings when the parameters are changed?
> 
> MultEQxt corrects for room acoustical problems. Changes in the tone controls do not change the filter performance. They do change the tonal balance based on the preferences of the customer. The benefit of MultEQxt is that it allows a customer (or installer) tone control setting to work on all program material in a much more predictable way than it would on an uncalibrated system. *Changes made to the crossover frequency or small and large settings of the loudspeakers do not affect the performance of the MultEQxt filters.*"



- Much thanks. I knew I read that somewhere before.


----------



## moester76

okay....I think I have the dreaded GUI lockup that some ppl whre talking about earlier in this thread...MY GUI will not come up on the TV panel and when I hit the power button on the UNIT...and reset the receiver I get it back....Do I need to upload that firmware? are there any problems with this new firmware update? and how do I get it if it is needed?


thanx


----------



## bwclark

Yes, that is what I suggested.

Go to Manual Setup>Option Setup>Firmware Update. Of course you need to be connected to the Internet and operational.


Good luck


----------



## bfrank2me

I've read posts here about those who have reset before the firmware update and insist you have to do that for it to take, and from those who just hit start on the firmware update and that worked as well. I've also read posts on this thread from those who insist that the receiver must be hardwired to the internet for the update to work, and from those using a wireless client bridge who insist that their update worked fine that way. Like most, I kept this info in the back of my head until it applied directly to me, and then searched the 66 pages for relevant info. Well, this last weekend these questions became relevant, and now I need successful updaters to chime in again to help me out.


I'll start by telling you that I'm a borderline technozilch who, in the last two months has gone HD with a Sony 52' XBR4, purchased the 3808ci after due diligence checking out the Sony, Onkyo and Pioneer receivers, and who also bought an Atlantic Technologies surround sound system. Now let me tell you, that has made for an overwhelming number of variables when trying to figure out why what should work according to the manual doesn't. Anyway, I got everything working with everything else, and after abandoning the Audyssey system for the Avia disk and an SPL, sat admiring my technical skills and some superb Blu-Ray video and amazing sound - However it was now time to tackle the vaunted Internet Radio Voodoo.


So, The Moose told me a few weeks back that I could turn my old WRT54G linksys into a client bridge, and connect up to four wired inputs to the bridge and have it communicate wirelessly back to my downstairs Linksys draft "N" router and thereby get internet content such as radiodenon. I figured it was a much better use than the old router sitting in the closet, and I do have plans for an HTPC eventually at that location, and didn't want to invest in wireless adapters for each piece of equipment. Now I've spent the last couple of weeks on other forums understanding how to use the DD-WRT software, and after many tries of combinations and permutations, was able to see the Denon on WMP-11, and could also see the music and playlists from my desktop computer drive (hooked via wireless draft N adapter to the router which receives internet via cable) on the Denon. I was getting the gray screen of death from time to time, and couldn't get internet radio at the receiver, although I could get it on the desktop computer, and favorites and previous selections on the Denon would yield empty folder returns or server error messages, despite having successfully logged into RadioDenon with the appropriate MAC address.


During all of this the Denon reports that it is "wired" to the internet. To test the connection I simultaneously connected a laptop via hardwire into the "old router aka client bridge", and my desktop computer wirelessly via its own draft N linksys adapter. I could see the music selections from both of these computer sources on the NET/USB screen of the Denon. I attributed the remaining internet radio issues to needing the updated firmware, but everytime I tried (I estimate about 57 times at all hours of the day and night) over this last weekend, the receiver reports "connection failed" immediately upon starting the firmware update. I have not yet tried the reset, but wanted to hear something reassuring from those who have updated firmware without losing their settings before I went that route.

So could this just be a problem with the server at Denon HQ, and something I should just try another 5,000 times until it miraculously works, or can anyone suggest why my client bridge connection is not really valid. It sure seems to work for every other thing I've tried with it from a networking perspective.

I've got to say, if I have to unplug everything currently connected to the Denon and take it downstairs to hardwire it into the router just to update the firmware - then I will just forego the internet radio and enjoy the surround sound instead.


Thanks for your suggestions...


----------



## fafner

Has anyone tried a 9.1 setup with the 3808? That is, having both A+B as side surrounds.


I assume that under this configuration, the same signal is sent to both the A and the B surrounds. What I am not sure is how the amps for the surrounds work with this set-up. Specificially, would there be a problem if the B surrouds are very different from the A speakers, ie, full towers for A and bookshelfs for B.


Thanks for any info that can be provided.


fafner


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11894625
> 
> 
> Tai,
> 
> 
> Do me a favor? Would you mind A/B testing TrueHD as it sounds via PCM (decoded by A35) vs. Bitstream (decoaded by 3808Ci)? I would be interested to comparing how our receiver do as it relates what I'm reading from Onkyo owners.



I've done this... the difference is negligible. I could swear that my center channel is clearer and better balanced with the receiver doing the work. But I'm not 100% convinced there's really any difference.


However, I *feel* better when the receiver is doing it







.


----------



## cubfan1671




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11906425
> 
> 
> Finished testing the SEARCH function. It's a joke. First letter search through the list of files in the current folder. LOL. Useless. Most files tend to start with 0 for track "01". But don't forget. They never intended for someone to connect a USB HD with 20,000 songs on it. That sort of searching is best left to the PC side server.
> 
> 
> It will play PLAYLISTS from a music server though. And random....Not sure still. Seems to be folder based.
> 
> 
> Overall though. My music is fairly well organized by folder. But would be nice if it could play playlists found on the disk.....



Thank you so much for testing that. You really saved me a lot of time because I was down to taking my hd to a dealer and trying to talk them into hooking it up to see what it was like. It sounds like it will do most of what I want/need it to so I am happy.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11912802
> 
> 
> I've read posts here about those who have reset before the firmware update*snipped stuff people can read above*
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions...



I am having issues getting my 3808 to get on network. Everytime I hook it up it crashes my Internet router (Netgear-WGR614). I have a cable running from the WGR614 to a Linksys BEFSR41 that I have put in bridged mode. The BEFSR41 is in my home theater rack with the PS3 currently connected. I have used this configuration to download an update for the PS3 and download the Iron Man trailer from the PS3 store. One time when I plugged in the Denon my computer saw it on the network. Then the crashes started happening. So I plug the Denon in tonight and I see it was assigned an IP address then I tried Internet Radio but stopped it because I wanted the firware update first. So then I try the firmware update and it says connection failed. Sure enough, the Netgear router was not responding once again.


Does anyone have any suggestions to try? Do I need to some sort of reset on the Denon before attempting this again? This does not make sense. Maybe the problem is similar to what bfrank2me is seeing.


----------



## comus

Anyone know if the USB ports will accept a Wireless Adapter? Or is it only for playing music?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comus* /forum/post/11919236
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the USB ports will accept a Wireless Adapter? Or is it only for playing music?




It is my understanding from the manual, as I don't use the USB port, that it is only for USB devices, ie memory stick, USB drive. No connection to the internet or PC is available....the ethernet port is used for that purpose.


----------



## comus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11919537
> 
> 
> It is my understanding from the manual, as I don't use the USB port, that it is only for USB devices, ie memory stick, USB drive. No connection to the internet or PC is available....the ethernet port is used for that purpose.



What page of the manual is that on? Do you know how much I searched for that exact text? (Answer: a lot.) I was trying to avoid buying a wireless bridge, but looks like thats what Ill do.


Thanks bwclark!!


----------



## 007james

Just curious, wouldn't be better to set the Studio 40's to large and just use a higher crossover??


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comus* /forum/post/11919594
> 
> *What page of the manual is that on?* Do you know how much I searched for that exact text? (Answer: a lot.) I was trying to avoid buying a wireless bridge, but looks like thats what Ill do.
> 
> 
> Thanks bwclark!!



Check page 54 of the 3808CI manual....


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11916767
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions to try? Do I need to some sort of reset on the Denon before attempting this again? This does not make sense. Maybe the problem is similar to what bfrank2me is seeing.



I have had one heck of a time updating the firmware on my 3808 ("Updating Failed" on step 13/14), but was finally successful (you can read my last post on the topic here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post11895573 ). In the process, I ended up buying two 3808's, a new router (I had a Belkin and tried a Netgear), 250 feet of ethernet cable, and did numerous resets. Here's a summary of what I learned:


I did not do a reset the first time I tried to upgrade. Denon CS said this was the problem, and while I can't verify that you won't have a problem if you don't reset, I think it's a precaution only and not necessary. I would try an upgrade first without resetting. If you do reset, Denon initially said you need a microprocessor reset (listed in the manual). Later, they said you needed to hold down the up & down arrows while powering on. They indicated that this reset was necessary for a firmware upgrade and would not erase settings - WARNING: it does. Once again I don't think this is necessary, just a precaution.


I was using a wireless bridge to connect to the internet, but Denon CS said that was causing my problem - so I bought a 50' cable to connect the 3808 directly to my router and it didn't make a difference. Once again, I think if you've got a good signal, a wireless bridge is fine, but now that I've got the cable, I'll use it for future upgrades. FYI, you can get ethernet cables for pretty cheap on-line. I bought a 200 foot ethernet cable to reach my neighbor (more on that later) for $40 on-line.


After this, Denon CS said my receiver was permenantly hosed and I needed to either send it for warranty repair or return it to the retailer. Even though I was outside the 30 day return policy, the retailer returned my receiver for a new one and guess what - same problem!


So I figured that the problem must be in my network somewhere, since I had the same problem with two receivers. That's why I bought a new router - I was using a Belkin pre-N that worked fine, but I swapped in a new Netgear to see if it would make a difference. I couldn't even get the Netgear to connect (the router kept crashing) until I disabled UPnP on the router. After that, it connected and I got the same firmware upgrade error.


That left my ISP. As a last resort, I disconnected the receiver and carried it over to my neighbor who was using a different ISP. Finally - success! My ISP is Armstrong Cable (doesn't work) and his is North Pittsburgh Telephone DSL (works) - both in the Pittsburgh area. So I bought another 200' of ethernet cable to connect my 3808 to his router without having to disconnect the receiver (for future upgrades). Denon CS is aware of the eventual problem, and they're "working on" identifying which ports are necessary for the receiver to upgrade correctly so I can work with my ISP on unblocking those ports - I'm not holding my breath.


Also, in the midst of all this, Denon CS indicated that the firmware servers were down and that I wouldn't be able to connect. My experience (and that of many others on this forum) indicate that that was also false.


So good luck! Denon CS is clearly still learning, so your best bet is lots of ingenuity, patience, and the help on these forums.


----------



## spiroh

I'm really close to buying this receiver and was wondering if there are any pics available showing the GUI in action? Does anyone have the real world wattage numbers for this receiver? I will be going from a H/K 635 to the 3808ci and wanted to know if I will be downgrading or upgrading the wattage.


----------



## rmiller

For what it's worth, I just updated the firmware while the 3808 was connected to the Buffalo Technologies Ethernet Converter. I didn't reset the receiver before or after, although I don't know how to duplicate the gray screen of death problem so I can't be sure it's fixed.


I also haven't had any problems using internet radio with this setup, although I am still having trouble getting one of the stations I want set up. (I suspect I haven't found the correct URL yet.)


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmiller* /forum/post/11920391
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I just updated the firmware while the 3808 was connected to the Buffalo Technologies Ethernet Converter. I didn't reset the receiver before or after, although I don't know how to duplicate the gray screen of death problem so I can't be sure it's fixed.



You can check your firmware version as follows: Turn off the AVR with the small power button (main power). Now simulataneously press and hold "Status" and "Return" while turning on the power with the small power button. After the receiver powers up, release "Status" and "Return", then press "Status" repeatedly to scroll through the various firmware versions - you can view these only on the receiver, not your TV. Here's a link to the latest firmware versions:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post11764692


----------



## mustang5o

Thanks veajt00, there some good information for me to try there. I have access to all the cat5 cable I need from work. I already have a 50' piece running from the Netgear wireless/4-port router to the old Linksys 4 port router (no wireless) that is in bridged mode. The PS3 is connected to the Linksys and has no problems getting all the network and downloading firmare or whatever. I also tried running the 50' cable directly from the 3808 to the Netgear and again, it crashed the Netgear. I have to power cycle the Netgear when this happens. Maybe I need to check the UPnP on the Netgear. My next step was I was going to try plugging the 3808 directly into the cable modem (Cox btw) and see if it will access then. If not then maybe Cox is blocking (everyone should be smiling now that I said that







)...some needed ports as well.


I never get an update failed because I get connection failed because it crashes the Netgear and doesn't get out to the net.


So if I disable UPnP on the router will I still be able to use the Denon to access music on my PC?


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11920932
> 
> 
> Maybe I need to check the UPnP on the Netgear. My next step was I was going to try plugging the 3808 directly into the cable modem (Cox btw) and see if it will access then. If not then maybe Cox is blocking (everyone should be smiling now that I said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...some needed ports as well.
> 
> 
> I never get an update failed because I get connection failed because it crashes the Netgear and doesn't get out to the net.



Definitely disable UPnP on the Netgear - I was also getting "Connection Failed" until I did that.


FYI, I left out dozens of other troubleshooting steps I did in my summary (disconnecting everything from my network, disabling NAT & SPI firewalls on my routers, etc, etc.), and one of the things I did try was connecting the 3808 directly to the cable modem and it did not work. I think the receiver requires a router with DHCP to connect properly.


Denon could learn a thing or two from Sony on updating firmware - my PS3 is connected to my network wirelessly with it's built in WiFi, and I've never had a single hiccup updating the firwmare on that. Plus, the option to download PS3 firmware from the internet and install it via a USB flash drive is a very nice option that should be possible on the Denon.


Good luck!


----------



## spiroh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/11919862
> 
> 
> I'm really close to buying this receiver and was wondering if there are any pics available showing the GUI in action? Does anyone have the real world wattage numbers for this receiver? I will be going from a H/K 635 to the 3808ci and wanted to know if I will be downgrading or upgrading the wattage.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=17&pp=30 


For the GUI menu. I'm very impressed! I just ordered the 3808ci. Any word on the real wattage numbers, please let me know.


----------



## benrub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seavib* /forum/post/11905279
> 
> 
> I bought a Sony ES from the Sony Style store in Seattle, hooked it up to the Proceed amp and to my Paradigm Signature S6s. Whoa, bad hum and buzz. I played with grounds, power, etc to no avail. I returned it within a week.
> 
> 
> I bought a Denon 3808CI from Magnolia in Bellevue. The sales guy said it wouldn't do any better than the Sony and did not want me to take it home. He did not want me to break open a new receiver only to return it a week later. Funny I had more confidence than he did. It worked great - not a buzz or hummm to be heard. Video is awesome, audio is awesome. Yahoo.



Did the Sony unit that you returned have a 3-prong power cable or a 2-prong?


----------



## Filipinoyakuza

Just wondering has anyone on this thread bought a 3808 off an ebay power seller with a 100% feedback.Is it to risky to purchase from a ebay seller instead of buying from a authorized Denon dealer?I ask because on the there are a couple sellers selling the 3808 brand new NIB never opened where you can save a couple hundred bucks instead of buying from a dealer like Abt. Electronics or Crutchfield.


----------



## mdenoon14

It took about an hour or so.

I just took the 3808 right out of the box, plugged a CAT5 cable into it and the other end into one of the ports of my wireless router. Went through the manual setup on the 3808 and presto it updated with zero problems.


----------



## [email protected]

I bought a 2807 from Electronics Expo last month for $899 and I'm liking pretty much everything about it except only 2 HDMI input and the remote (semi-confusing & mostly invisible in the dark).


Expo is willing to let me trade up to the 2808 or 3808 and I'm wondering what people's thoughts are on doing that vs. buying an HDMI switch (suggestions welcome on the best value available) and upgrading my other components sooner.


I'm doing a lot of transfering vinyl to PC (FLAC to use for my home - the LAME to mp3(192) FOR THE iPod).


The rest of my current system consists of:

- TV/Monitor: Mits WD57734 DLP (Loving it!)

- Speakers: Orb Audio Mod2s for the front & center, Mod1s for the surround (I'm very happy with the Orbs but may eventually go to 7.1 and all Mod2s)

- DVD/VHS: Sony RDR VX555 (until the whole BluRay-DVDHD thing shakes out)

- Turntable: Ion ITTUSB w/ Stanton 500v3 (soon to be upgraded to a higher end turntable -probably w/ a Denon Moving Coil)

- Cable Box/DVR: SA Explorer 8300HD

- PC Soundcard: Soundblaster Live 5.1 (I'll be upgrading to a new dual or quad core PC or MAC w/a hi-end soundcard soon. (I'm not clear on whether to come out of the soundcard 6 channel analog or if I can come out of the switchable digital/analog out to coax (or would it be optical?)

- Portable: iPod 80G


I'm currently running the cablebox & DVD into the 2897s HDMI ins and the PC DVI into the Mits HDMI).


Again, any & all comments & suggestions are welcome - as far as HDMI-1.3, better remotes (on both new models), additional HDMI-ins (on the 3808), PCM, and USB/ethernet, etc.


Thanx, in advance.


----------



## tee.edwards

I picked up a 3808 on Sunday, and wanted to contribute my thoughts. I bought it at my local Ultimate Electronics, who matched J&R's price with no argument whatsoever.


I set up my 3808 with the following other equipment:


- Sony DVP-NS70H DVD player (HDMI)

- Scientific Atlanta 8300HD set-top box (HDMI)

- XBox 360 with HD-DVD drive (component)

- Phase Technology Teatro 7.5VDT fronts, 6.5 center, and 4.5 rears

- Hsu Research STF-3 subwoofer

- Samsung HL-R5067W 720p 50" DLP RPTV (HDMI)

- Harmony 880 remote

- hard-wired to my D-Link 802.11g router


I initially set up the receiver using the shipping firmware. Audyssey worked perfectly, and set my speakers at exactly the correct distances. I have, at least so far, left the Audyssey EQ settings in place (though the subwoofer sounds a little low to me), other than moving the subwoofer crossover up to 90Hz (it automatically set it considerably lower).


I find the Denon remote really really confusing, and using it, the GUI seemed to lock up from time to time (necessitating power-cycling the receiver). Now that I have my Harmony set up, I probably won't use it much.


I flashed to the new firmware last night. It was a slow process but worked perfectly. I haven't really played with the receiver since flashing - I don't know if it corrected the GUI lockup or not.


The GUI looks nice and is not TOO hard to use, but there are so many settings that it is somewhat confusing, and the manual is no help at all.


The sound and picture are excellent. The picture, particularly with the XBox, seems crisper (though this is probably my imagination, since it shouldn't be doing much processing on anything but SDTV). Everything worked right out of the box, with the exception of SDTV stations, which were not initially being passed through - I had to change a setting to get analog TV to pass. It is now working great and SDTV has never looked as good.


I haven't really turned it up yet, but at this point have no real complaints.


It's funny - my old Kenwood VR-4090B receiver set "0db" at a MUCH higher volume than the Denon - I never turned the Kenwood close to 0db, much less over it, since it would have been ear-bleeding, and it feels weird to be considering turning my Denon up past 0db. Is it normal that 0db would be a relatively low volume? Obviously this depends on the material, but I find I am listening to things at, say, -15db on the Denon, where they would have been at least -30 on the Kenwood. The Kenwood was nominally a 100wpc-into-8-ohm unit, so if anything it should presumably be less potent than the Denon.


----------



## pwbaker

Hi,


New here, did my research here (thanks for all of that) and bought the 3808ci. Just unpacked and doing the switchover from old unit. When I power up the 38 it shuts down in about 15 seconds. The manual said to check power connections, which I have done (10 times) am I missing something stupid?


It flashes red on the power light when it shuts down. Am upgrading from a D 2803. Have Bose Acust. 12 for speakers but currently only have center hooked up, power and DTV HR20. it still shuts down after displaying "avr surround receiver...DVD Tuner" then flashing red light.


Bottom lime question: is there any reason (with nothing other than power connected) for it to shut down like this?


Trying to judge If I need to send it back.


thanks.


----------



## tokerblue

If your receiver keeps shutting down, it's most likely that it is going into protect mode. Double check all of your speaker wire and make absolutely sure that no strands are loose or touching anything else.


----------



## pwbaker

Thanks tokerblue.


I have disconnected all the speaker wires and only have the power cord connected. It still shuts down. do you think this is a valid test of the unit or must you have the speakers connected for it not to shut down?


pwb


----------



## jim_arrows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pwbaker* /forum/post/11925661
> 
> 
> Thanks tokerblue.
> 
> 
> I have disconnected all the speaker wires and only have the power cord connected. It still shuts down. do you think this is a valid test of the unit or must you have the speakers connected for it not to shut down?
> 
> 
> pwb



That doesn't sound good, I'd disconnect it from whereever it's at and take it to a different outlet somewhere else in the house and plug it in with nothing else connected. If it still shuts down, send it back. It did this right out of the box, correct? You should be able to power it up with no speakers connected and it should stay powered up forever, unless it's defective. Like I said, try it at another location to rule out power issues, and if it behaves the same I'd return it.


----------



## pwbaker

Thanks jim_arrows,


Exactly my thought. I disconnected and took to another outlet (nothing connected) and it does the same. You are right, right out of the box. That is exactly response I was looking for. Other than the fact I have to deal with returning. Bummed, was cranked t get this going, but better to know if there is a problem in the beginning.


Appreciate the conformation with my trouble shooting skills. Seller wants me to call Denon first, which I will do tomorrow, but I believe this unit is defective. Will see we how they deal with it.


Thanks again... looking forward to a working unit.


pwb


----------



## tee.edwards

I just got home, and tried turning up my 3808 - again, I find it surprising just how low the volume is with HDMI sources. Even maximum volume (+18db) is not especially loud. It is also not exceedingly loud with optical sources, but particularly quiet with HDMI.


This strikes me as very odd. The receiver is MUCH quieter than my old Kenwood VR-4090B. Is there some kind of master volume setting that is turned down by default?


----------



## EcceCapsa

Last week my friend and I spend the better part of two hours attempting to calibrate and configure the 3808 for his new dedicated home theater room. Besides the Denon AVR he has Klipsch RF-82 fronts, and RF-84 center and four Reference Series bookshelfs as surrounds (can't recall model), plus an HSU VTF-3 MK3 sub.


I was impressed by the auto-configuration feature and the (over)abundance of settings and features to choose from. However, we were having problems properly configuring the speaker size and crossover settings for each set of speakers. After the auto-config, it set the fronts and center to large with crossovers of 40hz and the surrounds to small with crossovers to 60hz.










I expected it to do this, so we went right into the manual configuration menu and changed all channels to crossover at 80hz and all speakers set to small. However, it seemed that no matter what we did, we could not get the receiver to apply these manual settings... the manual settings were always overridden by the previous results of the auto-config. We finally resorted to resetting the entire unit and simply not performing the auto-config and using the manual configuration, which worked, but only at the expense of many of the finer calibration and equalizing settings the auto-configuration provided.


There must be a way to utilize the auto-config feature and be able to tweak its results in the manual settings.







What were we doing wrong?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11926420
> 
> 
> I just got home, and tried turning up my 3080 - again, I find it surprising just how low the volume is with HDMI sources. Even maximum volume (+18db) is not especially loud. It is also not exceedingly loud with optical sources, but particularly quiet with HDMI.
> 
> 
> This strikes me as very odd. The receiver is MUCH quieter than my old Kenwood VR-4090B. Is there some kind of master volume setting that is turned down by default?




Yes. There are 3 options for maximun volume. Check your manual and you can set it to what you want.


fafner


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11926420
> 
> 
> I just got home, and tried turning up my 3080 - again, I find it surprising just how low the volume is with HDMI sources. Even maximum volume (+18db) is not especially loud. It is also not exceedingly loud with optical sources, but particularly quiet with HDMI.
> 
> 
> This strikes me as very odd. The receiver is MUCH quieter than my old Kenwood VR-4090B. Is there some kind of master volume setting that is turned down by default?




Each source has an independent volume setting. So, you should increase the db settings for those HDMI sources that are too low in volume.


Go to your Menu>SOURCE SELECT>Source to change>OTHER>Src Level (Analog) or Src Level (Digital) if HDMI it should be digital. Increase that setting and see if that is better.


----------



## Brad Ley

I'm having problems playing Transformers's Dolby Digital + track bitstreamed out of the A35. Very randomly and not repeatably, the DD+ audio is dropping out for a split second (sometimes a few times a second). I have the same problems with other DD+ tracks but not TrueHD, DD, DTS, or DTS-HD. A friend told me he remembered having similar issues but a recent firmware update fixed the problem. Great, but I can't get the receiver to update via eithernet. I've hooked the CAT-5 cable up to the router and go in to do Firmware Update and then I get Please wait... on both the television and the receiver display but nothing else ever happens, even after leaving it that way for an hour.


I'm fairly computer lame, so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Ley* /forum/post/11928219
> 
> 
> I've hooked the CAT-5 cable up to the router and go in to do Firmware Update and then I get Please wait... on both the television and the receiver display but nothing else ever happens, even after leaving it that way for an hour.
> 
> 
> I'm fairly computer lame, so what am I doing wrong?



Step 1: Make sure you can use the Internet Radio via the NET/USB source select. Can you?

Step 2: If not then you have a networking issue...I would check into a networking forum to solve that issue.

Step 3: If you can get internet radio then keep trying the FW update via the Maintenance menu item...it should work.


----------



## davidimdpt

I know this has been asked a multiple times but considering both receivers have been out for awhile and most of their quirks are now known, do any owners have an opinion of which one they prefer? I've seen a lot of comparisons between the 3808 and 875 but not too many vs the 805. I mainly will use the unit for 60% TV/movies and 30% music and 10% 360/PS3. My main concern with the Onkyo is the video delay and the sync issues. The heat is not a problem. My main concern with the Denon is outdated Burr brown, lack of THX cert and the smaller power supply. I am going nuts between the two. I know there is a price difference but i can live with it.


Thanks!


----------



## lprager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidimdpt* /forum/post/11932950
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked a multiple times but considering both receivers have been out for awhile and most of their quirks are now known, do any owners have an opinion of which one they prefer? I've seen a lot of comparisons between the 3808 and 875 but not too many vs the 805. I mainly will use the unit for 60% TV/movies and 30% music and 10% 360/PS3. My main concern with the Onkyo is the video delay and the sync issues. The heat is not a problem. My main concern with the Denon is outdated Burr brown, lack of THX cert and the smaller power supply. I am going nuts between the two. I know there is a price difference but i can live with it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I had this same struggle (even started a thread about it). I finally purchased the 3808 for the following reasons:

1. OSD overlay - the 3808 will overlay volume and other information on top of the picture for an HDMI connection. The 805 will not. As my equipment is in a closet, that was important to me.


2. Uncurable video delay on the 805. This is widely reported as a universal issue with the 805.


Another minor factor for me was the heat. The 805 is reported as generating a lot more heat, which gave me less flexibility for placement. The positives to the 805 from my perspective, were the THX mode, Sirius, and having individual buttons to select inputs. The 3808 positives outweighed the 805 positives, for me.


I was able to get a pretty good deal on the 3808, but it was still more expensive than the 805. I just got everything hooked up last night so I cannot yet comment on the receiver too much.


----------



## mdenoon14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidimdpt* /forum/post/11932950
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked a multiple times but considering both receivers have been out for awhile and most of their quirks are now known, do any owners have an opinion of which one they prefer? I've seen a lot of comparisons between the 3808 and 875 but not too many vs the 805. I mainly will use the unit for 60% TV/movies and 30% music and 10% 360/PS3. My main concern with the Onkyo is the video delay and the sync issues. The heat is not a problem. My main concern with the Denon is outdated Burr brown, lack of THX cert and the smaller power supply. I am going nuts between the two. I know there is a price difference but i can live with it.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The Onkyo owners will say the 805 and the Denon owners will say the 3808. Hope this helps. lol.


----------



## lprager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdenoon14* /forum/post/11933115
> 
> 
> The Onkyo owners will say the 805 and the Denon owners will say the 3808. Hope this helps. lol.



How is this even remotely helpful?


----------



## davidimdpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdenoon14* /forum/post/11933115
> 
> 
> The Onkyo owners will say the 805 and the Denon owners will say the 3808. Hope this helps. lol.



While I agree to a point, I know some people have bought one unit and exchan ged it for the other. I appreciate any insight you guys may have.


----------



## MatthewB.

tee.edwards, I also own the Kenwood 4090b and the 3808. I agree that the Kenwood has more oomph to it, but have you also checked out the torridial trasnformer in that beast compared to the 3808 which is barely non existant. That and the fact that the Kenwood outweighs the Denon by about 20 pounds.


I have found though that the sound on the Denon is quite loud but I have everything hooked up via HDMI (not sure if that should make a difference, but i also have all my speakers (AR phantom 8.5's all way around in 5.1 setup along with SVS 12/2 sub) set to large, in my avarage size master bedroom.


My kenwood is in my second master bedroom hooked up to AV123 Strata Minis, (stereo mode only no sub but internals on Minis) and I seem to like the sound better using the Kenwood and Minis, but then again the Minis are a more effeciant speaker. i wouldnt get so hung up on the sound levels, as long as the sound isnt breaking up on the Denon, and yes my Kenwood can be at -20 and sound incredibly more louder than the Denon at the same level.


----------



## davidimdpt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lprager* /forum/post/11933072
> 
> 
> I had this same struggle (even started a thread about it). I finally purchased the 3808 for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. OSD overlay - the 3808 will overlay volume and other information on top of the picture for an HDMI connection. The 805 will not. As my equipment is in a closet, that was important to me.
> 
> 
> 2. Uncurable video delay on the 805. This is widely reported as a universal issue with the 805.
> 
> 
> Another minor factor for me was the heat. The 805 is reported as generating a lot more heat, which gave me less flexibility for placement. The positives to the 805 from my perspective, were the THX mode, Sirius, and having individual buttons to select inputs. The 3808 positives outweighed the 805 positives, for me.
> 
> 
> I was able to get a pretty good deal on the 3808, but it was still more expensive than the 805. I just got everything hooked up last night so I cannot yet comment on the receiver too much.



Thanks for the quick response. I can get a pretty decent price for the 3808 but if you can PM me your source I would appreciate it. I guess my main concern with the 3808 is the lack of THX and the smaller power supply. I know some people AB'd the two receivers and was wondering if they noticed a difference between the two for movies.


Thanks!


----------



## nydennis

Hi All,


Got a 3808 over the weekend. So far I love it.


Couple of questions


1. Playing Matrix HD-DVD through Xbox 360 HD-DVD player, which goes into 3808 via HDMI. Will the Receiver say True HD for the 5.1 TrueHD sound?


2. Blueray question. Sony 301 series. Playing Daddy's Little Girls which is PCM 7.1 If I recall correctly on the receiver it says Multi Channel 7.1 would that be correct for that type of movie?


3. Firmware update. Had to do the firmware 3 times but I believe it finally worked.


----------



## Bridgy

Hi all, I am a new user to this site. I spotted a number of posts referring to the issue I have but as yet no real answers. The problem is to do with 3808 firmware upgrade and the dreaded "Login Failed". I am a UK user. Has anyone in the UK had this message and then gone on to resolve the issue? What does it "Login Failed" really mean. My 3808 is on a hard wired connection behing a Netgear router. The 3808 has a static ip address assigned to it behind the router (also tried the upgrade under dynamic, same result) and I have even made it a DMZ server to fully open it up to the server it is trying to connect to during the upgrade. Oh by the way, yes, internet radio streaming works fine so I believe I have the network set up correctly.


Any help most welcome

Cheers


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis* /forum/post/11934111
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got a 3808 over the weekend. So far I love it.
> 
> 
> Couple of questions
> 
> 
> 1. Playing Matrix HD-DVD through Xbox 360 HD-DVD player, which goes into 3808 via HDMI. Will the Receiver say True HD for the 5.1 TrueHD sound?
> 
> 
> 2. Blueray question. Sony 301 series. Playing Daddy's Little Girls which is PCM 7.1 If I recall correctly on the receiver it says Multi Channel 7.1 would that be correct for that type of movie?
> 
> 
> 3. Firmware update. Had to do the firmware 3 times but I believe it finally worked.



Yes the 3808 will light up True HD if it receives that signal. Whether your sources will send True HD is another matter that you can only research and try.


fafner


----------



## nydennis

I keep seeing Dolby Digital on my Receiver so was just wondering if anyone had any experience with the Xbox HD DVD with True HD.


----------



## lprager

This may be a dumb question but why can't I find the selection for "Standard" surround mode in the onscreen menu? I go to the Surround Mode, and I have choices for Direct, 7 Channel, Widescreen, etc, but no Standard selection. I do have the button on the receiver I can push. Can someone tell me how to set Standard audio mode from the menu?


----------



## cgtheatre

After playing around for a little over three days I have come to understand this receiver a bit more and what it is capable of doing. Letting the Audessy ckt come up with an eq curve and then a bit of tweaking on my side this receiver sounds great. Music in stereo sounds great for a AVR. The only item I need to figure out is why is it that when playing movies my surrounds do not seem that pronounced even having the surrounds up 4.5 db. I come from having a low end Yammy that playing movies I felt right in the middle of the action and with this receiver I feel like the action is in front of me even with Audessey on. I will keep tweaking (my wife hates that). If anyone has been down this path and can provide me some info please do.


----------



## spiroh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/11921957
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&page=17&pp=30
> 
> 
> For the GUI menu. I'm very impressed! I just ordered the 3808ci. Any word on the real wattage numbers, please let me know.



Anybody?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis* /forum/post/11934583
> 
> 
> I keep seeing Dolby Digital on my Receiver so was just wondering if anyone had any experience with the Xbox HD DVD with True HD.



I don't think the 360 HD drive will pass True HD so DD is the best you'll probably get.


----------



## nydennis

Yeah, Looks like I'm buying a new HD-DVD in the coming weeks when the newer stuff arrives.


----------



## Lipsman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nydennis* /forum/post/11934111
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got a 3808 over the weekend. So far I love it.
> 
> 
> Couple of questions
> 
> 
> 1. Playing Matrix HD-DVD through Xbox 360 HD-DVD player, which goes into 3808 via HDMI. Will the Receiver say True HD for the 5.1 TrueHD sound?
> 
> 
> 2. Blueray question. Sony 301 series. Playing Daddy's Little Girls which is PCM 7.1 If I recall correctly on the receiver it says Multi Channel 7.1 would that be correct for that type of movie?
> 
> 
> 3. Firmware update. Had to do the firmware 3 times but I believe it finally worked.




I had the same issue with my 360. Looked all over the net and it's not supported right now, MIGHT be if you have an hdmi version 360 in the future...


I just went out and got an A35. Works perfect.


Jon


----------



## mustang5o

I turned off UPnP on my router and voila! I have network access. I downloaded the firmware with no problems. I was able to access an Internet radio station. So did I read something about the streaming not stopping when you access an Internet radio station? Well, the real reason I am posting is because I was able to setup sharing in WMP11. It saw the Denon and I set it to allow. However, I can't seem to figure out how to access my library from the Denon. The manual as we all know, sucks, so if anyone can step me through the process of getting music from my PC I would appreciate it.


Thanks!


----------



## seavib

2-prong, just like the Denon.


----------



## stevenkriege

Hey all -


Is anyone having Network connectivity issues with their 3808? I was able to connect to the Internet and get Internet Radio just fine. However, I have been unable to see a single music file on my network to stream to the receiver.


I use iTunes to store my music, which is all on a Western Digital MyBook Network Drive. The Network drive is plugged into a 16-Port Netgear 10/100 switch, which in turn is plugged into a Linksys WRT54G wiresless router. I have both a mix of protected files (which I understand don't play) and unprotected files I burned myself. My ISP provider is a AT&T which is a PPOE network, but my Router is set to autmotic DHCP.


Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bridgy

Hi, I think the Denon uses Windows Media Player media sharing to achieve this. I.e you share the library to other devices (including the Denon) on your network. So you have to go into WMP11 and you should be able to see the Denon. Set it to "Allow" then you should be able to see your music library from the Denon.


Hope this helps.

Bridgy


----------



## jmct12345

Let me begin by saying I LOVE MY WIFE.


I got the Denon 3808ci and 3 front speakers from Intimus about 3 weeks ago. I have been playing with the setup and finally have the sound where I am happy.


So last night we watched a move. After the movie I asked what she thought of the sound and she said it was great. She then followed that up with, “the TV seems too small compared to such big sound. I think we need to get a new TV.”


I wasn’t going to try for a new tv until next year. Now she is pushing for it!!! Yahoo.


Ok, so I spent the rest of the night reading reviews and checking out options. I still want to see a few of the TVs in person, but right now I am leaning towards a 60in Pioneer Kuro.


Before I proceed I have a few questions:

1. Does anyone else have the Denon 3808 with one of the Pioneer Kuros? What have your impressions been?

2. After spending all this money on speakers, receivers and now a TV, does it make sense to use a custom installer to fine tune the calibrations?

3. How much does a custom installer generally cost to do both sound and image calibration (no mounting, install, etc.)?

4. any recommendations for a custom installer in the NY/NJ area?


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11940891
> 
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> 
> Is anyone having Network connectivity issues with their 3808? I was able to connect to the Internet and get Internet Radio just fine. However, I have been unable to see a single music file on my network to stream to the receiver.
> 
> 
> I use iTunes to store my music, which is all on a Western Digital MyBook Network Drive. The Network drive is plugged into a 16-Port Netgear 10/100 switch, which in turn is plugged into a Linksys WRT54G wiresless router. I have both a mix of protected files (which I understand don't play) and unprotected files I burned myself. My ISP provider is a AT&T which is a PPOE network, but my Router is set to autmotic DHCP.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!



I am not a network expert but I don't think the type of network AT&T has should affect what you are trying to do. Your internal network should be seperated by way of your router. On that note jump below...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bridgy* /forum/post/11941053
> 
> 
> Hi, I think the Denon uses Windows Media Player media sharing to achieve this. I.e you share the library to other devices (including the Denon) on your network. So you have to go into WMP11 and you should be able to see the Denon. Set it to "Allow" then you should be able to see your music library from the Denon.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Bridgy



I have heard that some people use some third party apps for sharing with better results then WMP11 but some have also used WMP11. My problems are similar to stevenkriege but I am using WMP11 and it see's the Denon. I have done the firmware update and listened to Internet radio. I just can't seem to figure out how to get the Denon to look for music on my PC. Please help!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11942583
> 
> 
> I just can't seem to figure out how to get the Denon to look for music on my PC. Please help!




There are numerous possibilities to consider...perhaps a network forum would be a better place for a networking question.


But, I have seen on my end an issue with a software firewall. Have you tried turning off your firewall? (assuming you are using one).


Also, there could be some other software that is interferring as well....try setting some of the spyware, virus software, etc. to NOT startup with Windows, and see if you can then see your PC in the NET/USB menu.


What ver of Windows? Someone reported an issue with Vista 64 bit.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11926420
> 
> 
> I just got home, and tried turning up my 3808 - again, I find it surprising just how low the volume is with HDMI sources. Even maximum volume (+18db) is not especially loud. It is also not exceedingly loud with optical sources, but particularly quiet with HDMI.
> 
> 
> This strikes me as very odd. The receiver is MUCH quieter than my old Kenwood VR-4090B. Is there some kind of master volume setting that is turned down by default?




Any update? I have some lower sensitivity (87db) speakers and I want to make sure that this receiver can push them before purchasing.


----------



## videophiles09

anyone bought the 3808 from this site? http://www.amsound2.com/index.asp?Pa...ROD&ProdID=255 


pretty good price i thought.


----------



## Ken Ross




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/11942186
> 
> 
> Let me begin by saying I LOVE MY WIFE.
> 
> 
> I got the Denon 3808ci and 3 front speakers from Intimus about 3 weeks ago. I have been playing with the setup and finally have the sound where I am happy.
> 
> 
> So last night we watched a move. After the movie I asked what she thought of the sound and she said it was great. She then followed that up with, the TV seems too small compared to such big sound. I think we need to get a new TV.
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to try for a new tv until next year. Now she is pushing for it!!! Yahoo.
> 
> 
> Ok, so I spent the rest of the night reading reviews and checking out options. I still want to see a few of the TVs in person, but right now I am leaning towards a 60in Pioneer Kuro.
> 
> 
> Before I proceed I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone else have the Denon 3808 with one of the Pioneer Kuros? What have your impressions been?
> 
> 2. After spending all this money on speakers, receivers and now a TV, does it make sense to use a custom installer to fine tune the calibrations?
> 
> 3. How much does a custom installer generally cost to do both sound and image calibration (no mounting, install, etc.)?
> 
> 4. any recommendations for a custom installer in the NY/NJ area?



Hey, I love your wife too! I've got the Pioneer 60" Kuro and you'll love it. Unfortunately I can't give you 2nd part of the equation as I'm still working on an HDMI 1.3 receiver myself.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11942675
> 
> 
> There are numerous possibilities to consider...perhaps a network forum would be a better place for a networking question.
> 
> 
> But, I have seen on my end an issue with a software firewall. Have you tried turning off your firewall? (assuming you are using one).
> 
> 
> Also, there could be some other software that is interferring as well....try setting some of the spyware, virus software, etc. to NOT startup with Windows, and see if you can then see your PC in the NET/USB menu.
> 
> 
> What ver of Windows? Someone reported an issue with Vista 64 bit.



Well I figured I was actually asking a question about the Denon since I seem to have my networking issues "fixed". So I just go to NET/USB and click on play and it should show up there along with the selections for Internet Radio? Maybe it could be my Windows firewall but I thought WMP11 made some firewall changes when I clicked allow for the Denon. I am using XP SP2. It didn't say I needed a restart or anything. I never could get my PS3 to see my computer either. I think I even turned off my firewall when I was trying that.


Thanks for the info. I will try rebooting and disabling my Windows firewall.


If that doesn't work does anyone have the names of those other media sharing apps that are free to use?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11944323
> 
> 
> So I just go to NET/USB and click on play and it should show up there along with the selections for Internet Radio?



Using the remote, select the NET/USB source in the source buttons (#9 button). That will bring up the NET menu of items. One of those should be your PC.


----------



## tee.edwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/11943220
> 
> 
> Any update? I have some lower sensitivity (87db) speakers and I want to make sure that this receiver can push them before purchasing.



You can separately set the volume for each source, and so I have turned each up somewhat. I am still not thrilled with the volume, and again I'm surprised my Kenwood was so much more effortless at similar volumes. I like a lot of things about the Denon, but for $1300 I had hoped for a more significant upgrade. I am toying with exchanging it with a Yamaha 3800 to see whether it works better for me.


----------



## bwclark

Most of the sources I listen to are set at about -40db with some up to -35 to -30 db, and at those levels the sound is plenty LOUD.


If you need to go any higher than that, I would suspect a problem with the setup or the AVR.


----------



## tee.edwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11944556
> 
> 
> Most of the sources I listen to are set at about -40db with some up to -35 to -30 db, and at those levels the sound is plenty LOUD.
> 
> 
> If you need to go any higher than that, I would suspect a problem with the setup or the AVR.



Maybe there is an issue. I don't normally listen to material especially loud, but regular TV is too quiet to be understandable at less than -15db. When I turn it up to levels I would consider loud, I am well over 0db and the unit really seems to be struggling.


----------



## Bing

Hi guys,


I apologizes for some basic questions but wading thru 70pages is not a good use of time. I am interested in this piece as a pre-pro and using the internal amps to drive the 4 surrounds. I want to ask users about bass management and post-processing. I have an AVM-20 but I'm tired of waiting for its HDMI upgrade.


1. Does the Denon accept up to 7.1 ch of PCM or is it limited to 5 or 6 channels?


2. Does the Denon allow individual crossover settings for each pair of channels? Adjustable to what degree? Every 5hz, or every 10hz?


3. Can you disable the sub low-pass crossover? I want my Velodyne SMS-1 to do the EQ.


4. Is the low pass xover freq adjustable independently of the main channels' xover freq? For example, if I want to cut off the bass below 60hz from my mains, is the sub xover automatically 60hz or can it be 30hz?


4. Does bass management work on all audio inputs including HDMI and multichannel inputs?


5. Can you apply post processing such as DPLII on top of the 5.1 PCM on the HDMI input?


6. Can you apply post processing on the multi-channel input? Say, if I had a HD-DVD plyer with 5.1 analog outs, or can I expand 5.1 to 7.1?



p.s. i am downloading the manual as I type this so i'm not being entirely lazy. thx!


----------



## bwclark

What speakers?....wattage rating and impedance...ie ohms.


----------



## fafner

"I'm surprised my Kenwood was so much more effortless at similar volumes."


What does "effortless" mean in this context? What does the Denon "struggling" mean? I just don't understand what you are getting at. The numbers for volume levels are just numbers..thats all. They do not translate directly to how the unit is performing.


If you have to set the Master Volume level to great than 0, then you have an incorrect setting somewhere, your speakers are mismatched for the Denon or you have a bad unit.


Hope this helps.


fafner


----------



## tee.edwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11944794
> 
> 
> "I'm surprised my Kenwood was so much more effortless at similar volumes."
> 
> 
> What does "effortless" mean in this context? What does the Denon "struggling" mean? I just don't understand what you are getting at. The numbers for volume levels are just numbers..thats all. They do not translate directly to how the unit is performing.
> 
> 
> If you have to set the Master Volume level to great than 0, then you have an incorrect setting somewhere, your speakers are mismatched for the Denon or you have a bad unit.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> fafner



I am not particularly experienced with these things, so I guess my comments are kind of, er, impressionistic.


If you don't know the unit, my Kenwood is essentially similar to (and immediately preceded) their Sovereign line - it is a large, heavy, high-quality unit, particularly by Kenwood standards. It is nominally rated at 100W at 8 ohms.


I have never, ever turned my Kenwood up to 0db, because it gets deafening at well under that number. It has always sounded clear and authoritative even at volumes I simply can't handle - I have never felt I was approaching its limits.


The Denon, as I have posted, seems to be incapable of reaching these uncomfortable sorts of volumes, and in fact I could easily imagine listening to music at what the Denon says is 0db. I am not a youngster (I'm 36), and don't normally listen to things at very high volumes. The Denon sounds, frankly, unpleasant at high volumes - it sounds somehow harsher than the Kenwood, and the only way I can explain it is that is sounds like it's having a hard time doing it.


My speakers are Phase Technology Teatros (7.5VDT mains, 6.5 center, 4.5 surrounds).


I have, I believe, checked every setting in the GUI that could relate to this, and I don't think there is any other setting that could affect it. Honestly as I sit here, the word I am feeling is underwhelmed. Is it possible the receiver could be working in every way, but have some problem relating to volume? That seems really odd to me.


----------



## soopa

is there a post showing the differences between the 3808 and the 4308?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11944954
> 
> 
> I am not particularly experienced with these things, so I guess my comments are kind of, er, impressionistic.
> 
> 
> If you don't know the unit, my Kenwood is essentially similar to (and immediately preceded) their Sovereign line - it is a large, heavy, high-quality unit, particularly by Kenwood standards. It is nominally rated at 100W at 8 ohms.
> 
> 
> I have never, ever turned my Kenwood up to 0db, because it gets deafening at well under that number. It has always sounded clear and authoritative even at volumes I simply can't handle - I have never felt I was approaching its limits.
> 
> 
> The Denon, as I have posted, seems to be incapable of reaching these uncomfortable sorts of volumes, and in fact I could easily imagine listening to music at what the Denon says is 0db. I am not a youngster (I'm 36), and don't normally listen to things at very high volumes. The Denon sounds, frankly, unpleasant at high volumes - it sounds somehow harsher than the Kenwood, and the only way I can explain it is that is sounds like it's having a hard time doing it.
> 
> 
> My speakers are Phase Technology Teatros (7.5VDT mains, 6.5 center, 4.5 surrounds).
> 
> 
> I have, I believe, checked every setting in the GUI that could relate to this, and I don't think there is any other setting that could affect it. Honestly as I sit here, the word I am feeling is underwhelmed. Is it possible the receiver could be working in every way, but have some problem relating to volume? That seems really odd to me.



Sorry I know nothing about your speakers. But two more suggestions:


1. Try a master reset of the unit...the manual will tell you how. Then go through the set up process again paying particular attention to everything to do with audio. The reset will set your unit to a volume level that is below the maximum because Denon did not want anyone to damage their speakers or their ears right out of the box.


2. If you dont want to do this talk to the dealer who sold you the Denon and tell him all of your equipment and your impressions of the sound. Perhaps he can identify some incompatibilty in your system or offer you a different unit to see if you still have the same issues.


Good luck.


fafner


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bing* /forum/post/11944709
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I apologizes for some basic questions but wading thru 70pages is not a good use of time. I am interested in this piece as a pre-pro and using the internal amps to drive the 4 surrounds. I want to ask users about bass management and post-processing. I have an AVM-20 but I'm tired of waiting for its HDMI upgrade.
> 
> 
> 1. Does the Denon accept up to 7.1 ch of PCM or is it limited to 5 or 6 channels?
> 
> _The new Denons will receive the new Dolby True HD and DTS MA 7.1 audio via bitstream from those HD players that have it._
> 
> 
> 2. Does the Denon allow individual crossover settings for each pair of channels? Adjustable to what degree? Every 5hz, or every 10hz?
> 
> _There is an "Advanced" menu item that allows this....10 hz._
> 
> 
> 3. Can you disable the sub low-pass crossover? I want my Velodyne SMS-1 to do the EQ.
> 
> _There may be an issue with the Velodyne...see this post:_
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1309
> 
> 
> 4. Is the low pass xover freq adjustable independently of the main channels' xover freq? For example, if I want to cut off the bass below 60hz from my mains, is the sub xover automatically 60hz or can it be 30hz?
> 
> _Yes, there is a separate setting for the sub._
> 
> 
> 4. Does bass management work on all audio inputs including HDMI and multichannel inputs?
> 
> _LFE? Universal setting is available._
> 
> 
> 5. Can you apply post processing such as DPLII on top of the 5.1 PCM on the HDMI input?
> 
> _Yes, under Audio Parameters, and Surround, you can select PLIIx cinema or music as well as matrix...see manual._
> 
> 
> 6. Can you apply post processing on the multi-channel input? Say, if I had a HD-DVD plyer with 5.1 analog outs, or can I expand 5.1 to 7.1?
> 
> _I believe it will work the same as with HDMI._
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. i am downloading the manual as I type this so i'm not being entirely lazy. thx!



Comments listed in quoted section....


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11944954
> 
> 
> My speakers are Phase Technology Teatros (7.5VDT mains, 6.5 center, 4.5 surrounds).



Just an FYI: They appear to be 8ohm, 90db sensitivity speakers.



.. which is disconcerting as they should be relatively easy to drive. Anyone here running low sensitivity speakers?


----------



## livetoride

Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH or Denon 3808? Same Price, mostly same specs (Same video processor), but Pioneer has Select 2. Any thoughts??? Thanks!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *livetoride* /forum/post/11946935
> 
> 
> Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH or Denon 3808? Same Price, mostly same specs (Same video processor), but Pioneer has Select 2. Any thoughts??? Thanks!



Not sure if this was answered, but:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...7&postcount=94 


Also check into the Thread on the Pio 94 in this Forum. Does the Pio 94 have as good a GUI as the new Denon's....


----------



## livetoride

Thanks. The GUI on the Pioneer is not as good as the Denon's. I have a Pioneer Elite right now and it has been outstanding, but the GUI has been lacking along with a few other things. I am about to upgrade to another receiver (1.3, and one that decodes dts-hd for my blu-ray) and I have heard good things about both receivers.


----------



## TWISTED BULLET

Anyone know if there was a firmware released? I'm updating my firmware right now, just wondered what its for?


----------



## mdenoon14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/11945319
> 
> 
> Sorry I know nothing about your speakers. But two more suggestions:
> 
> 
> 1. Try a master reset of the unit...the manual will tell you how.



Just curious...If you do a master reset, do you have to download the firmware update again?


----------



## livetoride

From what I can tell they are very similar in terms of specs. I have a Pioneer Elite 95 blu-ray player so I might go with the Elite 94 to keep the brands the same. However, I would love to try out a Denon receiver as well.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TWISTED BULLET* /forum/post/11947328
> 
> 
> Anyone know if there was a firmware released? I'm updating my firmware right now, just wondered what its for?



Yes, here is a listing of some changes and some requested. Mainly the GUI lockup has been repaired.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=434


----------



## soopa

I'm trying to decide between the 94 and 4308 as well. For me, I think it's going to be the 4308 no question. The Pioneer's UI is just too archaic. The biggest complaint I have with my current receiver, a Rotel, is that it's so cumbersome to use I can barely scratch the surface of what it's truly capable of doing.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11944393
> 
> 
> Using the remote, select the NET/USB source in the source buttons (#9 button). That will bring up the NET menu of items. One of those should be your PC.




I tried rebooting and disabling the windows firewall. Still no luck. Internet radio works fine still. PC can see the Denon. Router see them both attached.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11944323
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If that doesn't work does anyone have the names of those other media sharing apps that are free to use?



Anyone? I don't remember the names at all so I can't really do a search.


----------



## slybacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ev|L* /forum/post/11904969
> 
> 
> I may potentially be the first person in NZ to purchase a 3808 in NZ.



Ev|L:

I'm in new zealand too and have been wondering when/if the 3808 will turn up here... where did you get yours?

cheers


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11948624
> 
> 
> Anyone? I don't remember the names at all so I can't really do a search.



I don't believe it is the mediaserver, ie WMP11. But you can try Twonkyvision mediaserver...free trial is available.

http://www.twonkyvision.com/Products...dia/index.html


----------



## brapon

Has anyone had any luck using this receiver with a 2005 Sony SXRD (I have the KDSR50XBR1) through HDMI?


I bought the Denon 3808CI a couple days ago but couldn't get my PS3 to play on my TV through the HDMI on the Denon. The PS3 works fine plugged directly into the TV and before the Denon I had a HDMI switcher that worked fine.


I'm usually pretty good with this stuff but I put in numerous hours, read the manual, tried all the settings in the Options


Finally I called Denon and they suggested turning the i/p scaler off, which I had already tried but I did it again. Then they just said they didn't know and that it should work.


I think it's some kind of icompatibility between the Denon and the KDSR50XBR. The Denon does recognize the display, the "Monitor" lights up and my TV does show it's receiving a signal from the Denon, but it's just a black screen.


When the PS3 is on and I change the TV input or turn it off as soon as the "Monitor" light disappears from the Denon the PS3 sound comes through the speakers. As soon as I turn the TV back on and the monitor registers the sound cuts off again.


I've tried turning the Denon and TV on/off - I've seen several threads about people needing to do this sometimes.


Finally I gave up and tried a different receiver, a Harmon Kardon, but it wouldn't pass the PS3 through either.


I did not like the Harmon Kardon at ALL. I returned it.


I REALLY like the Denon and want to go buy it again but getting the HDMI to work is really important since the PS3 is my Blu-Ray player and the only way for me to experience the new sound formats and multi-channel uncompressed sound.


If my TV is incompatible the only other way I can think of doing this would be splitting the HDMI signal coming out of the PS3 and send one to the Denon and the other directly to the TV but I don't know if this is possible.


If anyone has had any experience with this receiver and a 2005 SXRD please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## tokerblue

What resolution do you have the PS3 set to? The first generation SXRD will not accept 1080p over HDMI. If you haven't already done so, try changing the resolution on the PS3 to 720p or 1080i and see if that fixes it.


----------



## mani

Hi guys


I just bought 3808 and hooked up my speakers. When listening to Sat/Cable 2 channel audio, if I use standard or DTS simulation surround modes, most of the sound comes through center channel only, on most of the surround modes. I have to to put my ear next to L and R channels and there is very faint signal from tweeter only. On 5 channel stereo and couple of other surround modes there is almost decent sound from all channels. But on most of the modes ,although showing all 5 channels on display , the sound is as described above. ? Am I doing something wrong , or is it the receiver?


thanks

Mani


----------



## fergraz

My Denon AVR-3808CI AV Receiver, Panasonic Plasma TH-58PZ700U 1080P, Samsung BD-P1400 Blu-ray player, PS3, Dishnetwork 6000 HD Receiver. Speakers: Definitive Technology BP2002TL (main), C/L/R 2002 (center), BP2X (surround), PF15TL+ (sub), Velodine VX1215 (sub) ...


----------



## brapon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11950929
> 
> 
> What resolution do you have the PS3 set to? The first generation SXRD will not accept 1080p over HDMI. If you haven't already done so, try changing the resolution on the PS3 to 720p or 1080i and see if that fixes it.



The PS3 is set to 1080i and my TV showed it was getting a 1080i signal from the Denon (but just a black screen). Then I set the PS3 to 720p and my TV showed it was getting a 720p signal, but again just a black screen and no sound.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11949275
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is the mediaserver, ie WMP11. But you can try Twonkyvision mediaserver...free trial is available.
> 
> http://www.twonkyvision.com/Products...dia/index.html



I had issues with WMP11 also. I recommand TwonkyMedia. Worked first time I fired it up. No problems.


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11940891
> 
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> 
> Is anyone having Network connectivity issues with their 3808? I was able to connect to the Internet and get Internet Radio just fine. However, I have been unable to see a single music file on my network to stream to the receiver.
> 
> 
> I use iTunes to store my music, which is all on a Western Digital MyBook Network Drive. The Network drive is plugged into a 16-Port Netgear 10/100 switch, which in turn is plugged into a Linksys WRT54G wiresless router. I have both a mix of protected files (which I understand don't play) and unprotected files I burned myself. My ISP provider is a AT&T which is a PPOE network, but my Router is set to autmotic DHCP.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!




Just wanted to let everyone know that sharing the music in WMP11 did the trick. My receiver was found right away and I was able to stream my stored music. Bummer about the no protected music streaming-- anyone have any idea why?


Also, I previously had a Linksys Music Bridge attached to my receiver via a Tosslink connection to play the music stored on my computer. Any thoughts on the quality of wireless to Tosslink vs. Wired Cat 5e all the way through? I suppose it really depends on the bit rate the music was recorded at, but I would be curious to get people's opinions on that.


----------



## stevenkriege

So I was connecting all of my hardware to my new 3808 and paused at the HDMI up-converting DVD player connection. Normally I would just connect it to the receiver via HDMI. But then I started thinking that it might make more sense to let the Reciever do the analog to digital conversion and scaling rather than the DVD player. I tried HDMI all the way through and then tried a Component Video Hook up to the receiver to see which picture I liked better. I noticed the colors on the same DVD seemed a lot more natural and neutral with Component Video. With HDMI, there was sort of a grey haze over the whole picture which made it less natural looking. The image was from a Sony Pearl on a Da-lite 106" Video Spectra Screen.


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11949275
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is the mediaserver, ie WMP11. But you can try Twonkyvision mediaserver...free trial is available.
> 
> http://www.twonkyvision.com/Products...dia/index.html



Thanks. I will try this tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## csd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11951706
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will try this tomorrow and see what happens.



Or you can try TVersity. It's completely free and works great for me.

www.tversity.com


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11949275
> 
> 
> I don't believe it is the mediaserver, ie WMP11. But you can try Twonkyvision mediaserver...free trial is available.
> 
> http://www.twonkyvision.com/Products...dia/index.html





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11951706
> 
> 
> Thanks. I will try this tomorrow and see what happens.



I installed Twonkyvision and it worked first time. Isn't there a freeware program that works? I guess $40 ins't a lot to pay for for somethings that works well. I haven't played with it much but I plan to later today. Maybe the PS3 will actually be able to access media from the PC as well now.


----------



## bwclark

Take a look at the post just above yours....Tversity!


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soopa* /forum/post/11945188
> 
> 
> is there a post showing the differences between the 3808 and the 4308?



There was one specifically for those two - wish I had bookmarked it myself, 'cause now I can't find it.


But I did find this:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post10904040


----------



## abstraus

This may be boring...but can anyone help me with selections??? I have a Sony 70 inch XBR2 1080p, Definitive technology 5.1 surround speakers. I recently purchased an Oppo 1080p upconverting DVD player. I am looking for a receiver and am seriously considering the 3808ci. Any objections?


----------



## HT23

Does anyone else notice that the volume levels differ quite a bit between DVD and HD DVD? I normally listen to DVDs at around -20 but with HD DVD, it seems like I have the reciever set to -10 to get the same volume level.


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdenoon14* /forum/post/11922995
> 
> 
> It took about an hour or so.
> 
> I just took the 3808 right out of the box, plugged a CAT5 cable into it and the other end into one of the ports of my wireless router. Went through the manual setup on the 3808 and presto it updated with zero problems.



Great, I'll send you mine and you can update it for me, ok?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HT23* /forum/post/11955631
> 
> 
> Does anyone else notice that the volume levels differ quite a bit between DVD and HD DVD? I normally listen to DVDs at around -20 but with HD DVD, it seems like I have the reciever set to -10 to get the same volume level.



- Which HD-DVD player do you have? With the Toshiba players, you have to set HDMI to Auto and the other audio setting to PCM instead of Bitstream.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brapon* /forum/post/11951170
> 
> 
> The PS3 is set to 1080i and my TV showed it was getting a 1080i signal from the Denon (but just a black screen). Then I set the PS3 to 720p and my TV showed it was getting a 720p signal, but again just a black screen and no sound.



- A few more quick suggestions.


1. Double check to make sure you have assigned the correct HDMI input in your receiver's setting.


2. Try turning the Denon 3808ci off completely. Use the master ON/OFF button next to the Standby button to see if that fixes anything. I had to do this once when my DirecTV box wasn't working correctly.


3. Try holding the power button on the PS3 to let it auto-detect the resolution for HDMI when plugged into the receiver.


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11951438
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that sharing the music in WMP11 did the trick. My receiver was found right away and I was able to stream my stored music.



Ok, I guess I spoke too soon!! The 3808 will only read music off my C drive in the My Music folder within My Documents. However, due to the very large size of my music collection, I had to move it to a Western Digital 500GB My Book hard drive on my network. The hard drive is connected to my home network via a Linksys 54WRTG router. Unfortuntely, the 3808 will not read anything from this drive-- all my playlists show up empty as it can't find them on this apparent default folder. I have tried to go under Folder Monitoring and add the link to my network drive several times along with setting all my default C drive folders to ignore. Unfortunately nothing changes on the 3808. Any ideas how I can get the 3808 to communicate with a network drive?


Thanks as always for your help.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11955060
> 
> 
> Take a look at the post just above yours....Tversity!



How did I miss reading that before I posted? DARN ADHD!







I will give that try. Thanks again for all the help. Maybe you can help me figure out one more thing (hopefully the last). When playing music from my computer I can get the video source set to tv/cbl and it worked fine. However, I wanted to try switching it to the PS3 so I could listen to music while playing a video game or using the PS3 to look at pictures. It lets me select it for other video sources but it just shows the black background with the menu on top of it. With tv/cbl I can see the tv signal behind the menu.


This one thing would make this the holy grail of setups (for me). Even if it doesn't this AVR and having the PS3 media sharing working is awesome. Thanks again...and again...and again...


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11959140
> 
> 
> Ok, I guess I spoke too soon!! The 3808 will only read music off my C drive in the My Music folder within My Documents. However, due to the very large size of my music collection, I had to move it to a Western Digital 500GB My Book hard drive on my network. The hard drive is connected to my home network via a Linksys 54WRTG router. Unfortuntely, the 3808 will not read anything from this drive-- all my playlists show up empty as it can't find them on this apparent default folder. I have tried to go under Folder Monitoring and add the link to my network drive several times along with setting all my default C drive folders to ignore. Unfortunately nothing changes on the 3808. Any ideas how I can get the 3808 to communicate with a network drive?
> 
> 
> Thanks as always for your help.



Try http://www.tversity.com - free, works well.


----------



## csd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11959229
> 
> 
> How did I miss reading that before I posted? DARN ADHD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give that try. Thanks again for all the help. Maybe you can help me figure out one more thing (hopefully the last). When playing music from my computer I can get the video source set to tv/cbl and it worked fine. However, I wanted to try switching it to the PS3 so I could listen to music while playing a video game or using the PS3 to look at pictures. It lets me select it for other video sources but it just shows the black background with the menu on top of it. With tv/cbl I can see the tv signal behind the menu.
> 
> 
> This one thing would make this the holy grail of setups (for me). Even if it doesn't this AVR and having the PS3 media sharing working is awesome. Thanks again...and again...and again...



I show the same behavior with mine. When I'm on the net/usb input and change the video using video select, the screen changes like it's changing the input, but it just leaves the streaming info up on the screen. I couldn't get it to go away. Hopefully you can figure out a way.


Charlie


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11959230
> 
> 
> Try http://www.tversity.com - free, works well.



And it works with the Denon 3808?


----------



## Transcend

Heads up for potential owners:


Buy this receiver from Vann's full MSRP (*authorized* online dealer) and get a free XM dock/antenna and tuner-cartridge, FREE 2nd Day Air.


However their return policy only lasts 15 days...


----------



## soopa

Why in the world any member of this site would buy one of these from anyone but an AVS Forum Sponsor is beyond me.


I bought a 4308 from John at AXXIS Audio at a price that not Vann's, J&R, or any of these mega-stores could even contemplate matching.


Support this sites sponsors, support the site. They'll support you far better than a mega-store.


----------



## Transcend

Quote from Denon website:


> Quote:
> The warranty on DENON Electronics products is NOT VALID if the products have been purchased from an unauthorized dealer/on-line E-tailer



I'm interested in VANN's because they also have the KEF 3001 sat's I need to convert from 5.1 to 7.1







.


----------



## joesv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/11960279
> 
> 
> Quote from Denon website:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in VANN's because they also have the KEF 3001 sat's I need to convert from 5.1 to 7.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I bought mine from vanns, they matched a discount another authorized dealer had and were VERY nice to work with. I could have got the free XM dock but i allready have Sirius radio. They also offered a five year extended warranty, with a repair place here in SLC for fifty bucks. considering how complex this unit is i bought it.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joesv* /forum/post/11960493
> 
> 
> considering how complex this unit is i bought it.



also considering you get half back if you don't use it


----------



## csd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11960183
> 
> 
> And it works with the Denon 3808?



Post right above yours. Or 13 posts above yours. But yeah, it works great.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soopa* /forum/post/11960256
> 
> 
> Why in the world any member of this site would buy one of these from anyone but an AVS Forum Sponsor is beyond me.



Because:

A. Denon only warrantees the unit if you buy from an authorized delaer.

B. WTF do I owe to a vendor because they buy ad space on a web site?


The real question is: _Why would someone buy from a vendor simply because they buy ad space on a website, and risk having no factory warranty?_


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/11951114
> 
> 
> My Denon AVR-3808CI AV Receiver...yadda yadda



Why do you keep your L/R so far in front of everything?


Also, I notice you still have that "Plays for Sure" logo on the front panel. That's a peel-off sticker right? Please tell me they didn't silk-screen that ugly POS on there!


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11961843
> 
> Why do you keep your L/R so far in front of everything?
> 
> 
> Also, I notice you still have that "Plays for Sure" logo on the front panel. That's a peel-off sticker right? Please tell me they didn't silk-screen that ugly POS on there



Ha! Yep, saw that sticker still there too. Stands out like with all those nice black components. I removed mine first thing; it's definitely not silkscreened.


Front speakers are huge enough to make a 58in Panny look like a 50in -- now that's a feat!


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bing* /forum/post/11944709
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I apologizes for some basic questions but wading thru 70pages is not a good use of time. I am interested in this piece as a pre-pro and using the internal amps to drive the 4 surrounds. I want to ask users about bass management and post-processing. I have an AVM-20 but I'm tired of waiting for its HDMI upgrade.
> 
> 
> 6. Can you apply post processing on the multi-channel input? Say, if I had a HD-DVD plyer with 5.1 analog outs, or can I expand 5.1 to 7.1?



The 3808 has 7.1 multi-channel input. No post processing. The display will look like 7.1 in even though you only connect 5.1.


I have the Velodyne SMS-1 and haven't been able to display its (Svideo or composite) thru the Denon as indicated in article BWClark refers to. I only have component out. Think this is a SMS-1 issue.


----------



## soopa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11961837
> 
> 
> Because:
> 
> A. Denon only warrantees the unit if you buy from an authorized delaer.
> 
> B. WTF do I owe to a vendor because they buy ad space on a web site?
> 
> 
> The real question is: _Why would someone buy from a vendor simply because they buy ad space on a website, and risk having no factory warranty?_




First off, relax. Nothing to be hostile about.


Second, all of the vendors who sell Denon on this website are AUTHORIZED Denon dealers. They do NOT "sell online". You have to call them. Your warranty is just as (if not more) kosher with an Authorized Dealer such as AXXIS Audio as it is with a mega-mart like J&R.


Third, you don't owe the vendor anything. However you should show your support for this 100% FREE website by supporting the companies that keep this place in business so it can continue being FREE for you. Even if you have no appreciation for anyone or anything the fact is shopping with this sites vendors will SAVE YOU MONEY. Vendors like AXXIS Audio and Value Electronics sell to members of this site at very low margin. They're small businessmen running legitimate operations selling for reasonable profit to their peers.


That's my 2 cents.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/11944610
> 
> 
> Maybe there is an issue. I don't normally listen to material especially loud, but regular TV is too quiet to be understandable at less than -15db. When I turn it up to levels I would consider loud, I am well over 0db and the unit really seems to be struggling.



Some thoughts & comments:


Audyssey can reduce output at frequencys -12dB

Speaker channel level can reduce output -12db

Night mode compression lowers low and high frequency output

Muting strength is adjustable it isn't just on/off it could be -20db or -40db

If source has variable output it should be set all the way (e.g. using TV tuner as a source)

If the speakers wiring was out of phase, the base would be poor and if that is ones focus they'd turn it up to get bass to be normal (though it wouldn't be)


Some of the better sources have wide dynamic range and end up being played louder to hear the quietest parts. I have reasonably small media room and play TV (Directv SAT receiver source from -45db to -20db (sometimes -15db) the latter for a DD5.1 movie. DVD typically played -30db to -15db. Music from CD and Network Sources is played at -40db to -30db.


At 0db is pretty loud in my room (90-100db on SPL). I would think something was amiss in you case unless the room is a hugh volume.


As suggested in other replies, a reset will clear all setting. If after that all you sources require setting volume to 0db, get help from place of purchase or Denon (may be product issue). If its just one source see if the source has variable or settable output and make sure that is turned all the way up.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11948624
> 
> 
> I tried rebooting and disabling the windows firewall. Still no luck. Internet radio works fine still. PC can see the Denon. Router see them both attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? I don't remember the names at all so I can't really do a search.



The PC media server instance will show up on the Denon with the internet radio device. If it doesn't, then its a network problem.


It could show up but indicate unauthorized. On the WMP11 server you need to explicitly permit the Denon's access.


If you see the media server but no music. Then the media server needs work. For instance if using WMP 11 (Denon recommended) on a PC and the music is on a different PC or network storage unit. You would need to do additional configuration to make that work (read WMP11 help).


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csd* /forum/post/11960032
> 
> 
> I show the same behavior with mine. When I'm on the net/usb input and change the video using video select, the screen changes like it's changing the input, but it just leaves the streaming info up on the screen. I couldn't get it to go away. Hopefully you can figure out a way.
> 
> 
> Charlie



I decided to give the (crappy) manual another look an sure enough in the notes under Video Select (pg38) it says you can't select video from an HDMI source. Guess I am out of luck unless I want to hook up my PS3 with the standard analog cables. I can't remember, can I do both? Guess I'm off to the PS3 thread...again.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/11963025
> 
> 
> The PC media server instance will show up on the Denon with the internet radio device. If it doesn't, then its a network problem.
> 
> 
> It could show up but indicate unauthorized. On the WMP11 server you need to explicitly permit the Denon's access.
> 
> 
> If you see the media server but no music. Then the media server needs work. For instance if using WMP 11 (Denon recommended) on a PC and the music is on a different PC or network storage unit. You would need to do additional configuration to make that work (read WMP11 help).



Actually in my case the PC media server not showing up was apparently a WMP11/Windows problem. The network was working just fine as indicated by my ability to use Internet radio, get the firmware update, access playstation store on PS3 and see the Denon in WMP11. I set WMP11 to allow and still nothing. I had just recently made sure I had all the latest updates and still, would not work. I'm sure with some more in depth trouble shooting I could get it to work but as easy as Twonkyvision is to get going. I just might have to shell out the cash for it. Tversity looks promising too but not quite as straightforward. I will read up a little more on Tversity but right now Twonky is leading the race.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11959140
> 
> 
> Ok, I guess I spoke too soon!! The 3808 will only read music off my C drive in the My Music folder within My Documents. However, due to the very large size of my music collection, I had to move it to a Western Digital 500GB My Book hard drive on my network. The hard drive is connected to my home network via a Linksys 54WRTG router. Unfortuntely, the 3808 will not read anything from this drive-- all my playlists show up empty as it can't find them on this apparent default folder. I have tried to go under Folder Monitoring and add the link to my network drive several times along with setting all my default C drive folders to ignore. Unfortunately nothing changes on the 3808. Any ideas how I can get the 3808 to communicate with a network drive?
> 
> 
> Thanks as always for your help.



Not sure if it is worth making WMP work, but this might help:


If you want to share files in a monitored folder that is located on another computer (for example, a folder on a network share), the remote folder must have the appropriate Windows access permissions assigned to it. For more information, see the Windows Media Player FAQ online.

http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=53292


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11963070
> 
> 
> Actually in my case the PC media server not showing up was apparently a WMP11/Windows problem. The network was working just fine as indicated by my ability to use Internet radio, get the firmware update, access playstation store on PS3 and see the Denon in WMP11. I set WMP11 to allow and still nothing. I had just recently made sure I had all the latest updates and still, would not work. I'm sure with some more in depth trouble shooting I could get it to work but as easy as Twonkyvision is to get going. I just might have to shell out the cash for it. Tversity looks promising too but not quite as straightforward. I will read up a little more on Tversity but right now Twonky is leading the race.



But of course, how could I over look that the computer - media player could also be broken


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soopa* /forum/post/11960256
> 
> 
> Why in the world any member of this site would buy one of these from anyone but an AVS Forum Sponsor is beyond me.



I buy locally from Magnolia Hi-Fi, usually one specific salesman, because he knows his stuff, always gives me a price much better than what the standard or sales prices are, and they have the best warranty/return policies I've ever run into. My first Denon AVR3300 died after a few months. I called them, brought it in, they tried plugging it in and handed me a new box. (Well, there was five minutes of serial-number paper work.)


I got my Panny plasma the day the first shipment came to Washington. $300 below the sale price for next the weekend when they were first advertised. And by accident, since I only discovered the unit (still in a box) when looking at a DLP. (Didn't like the brightness in the center or the shimmering on B5's intro, wanted to compare it, they said, "Well, we're about to set up a new plasma, let's try that.)


Mail order just can't accomplish that. Sure, I buy _cables_ from forum sponsors (monoprice). But local has a lot to say for it.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11954810
> 
> 
> I installed Twonkyvision and it worked first time. Isn't there a freeware program that works? I guess $40 ins't a lot to pay for for somethings that works well. I haven't played with it much but I plan to later today. Maybe the PS3 will actually be able to access media from the PC as well now.



I installed TVersity a few days ago and it works pretty well. Of course I don't have the 3808 yet though, just the PS3.


Brandon


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soopa* /forum/post/11962955
> 
> 
> First off, relax. Nothing to be hostile about.
> 
> 
> ...you should show your support for this 100% FREE website by supporting the companies that keep this place in business so it can continue being FREE for you.



No more hostile than your original accusatory tone. I'm quite relaxed. I just can't tolerate what I see as nonsense without pointing it out.


Again, I do not owe _any_ sponsor of _any_ thing _any_ of my business. Coke, Budweiser, and McDonalds keep broadcast television free. Do I owe it to them to give them my business because I watch The Office? Of course not. I don't owe any of AVS's sponsors either.


If you want to recommend Axxis as a place to purchase a new 3808 because you got yours there for a great price with great service, that's great. But, to chastise people for shopping elsewhere is just plain wrong. (and a little weird.)


Btw, how do you like your 3808? How was Axxis' pricing? Did they deliver it quickly? I am strongly considering purchasing one, and I am looking for a dealer based on price, availability, proximity as it relates to shipping speed, and authorized status. (Where they spend their advertising budget, unfortunately, doesn't enter into the equation, unless its the Al Quaida website.)


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/11962138
> 
> 
> Ha! Yep, saw that sticker still there too. Stands out like with all those nice black components. I removed mine first thing; it's definitely not silkscreened.



Thanks god!


That pic had me worried. I couldn't imagine why someone would leave it on unless it was silk-screened.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soopa* /forum/post/11962955
> 
> 
> Second, all of the vendors who sell Denon on this website are AUTHORIZED Denon dealers. They do NOT "sell online". You have to call them. Your warranty is just as (if not more) kosher with an Authorized Dealer such as AXXIS Audio as it is with a mega-mart like J&R.



You might want to double check that - listing all (non-online) authorized dealers by state, Axxis shows up neither under CO (their location) or NY (your location). Not that I'm saying they would have misled you...Durango is where my family comes from...good people.


----------



## theboob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11912802
> 
> 
> I've read posts here about those who have reset before the firmware update and insist you have to do that for it to take, and from those who just hit start on the firmware update and that worked as well. I've also read posts on this thread from those who insist that the receiver must be hardwired to the internet for the update to work, and from those using a wireless client bridge who insist that their update worked fine that way. Like most, I kept this info in the back of my head until it applied directly to me, and then searched the 66 pages for relevant info. Well, this last weekend these questions became relevant, and now I need successful updaters to chime in again to help me out.
> 
> 
> I'll start by telling you that I'm a borderline technozilch who, in the last two months has gone HD with a Sony 52' XBR4, purchased the 3808ci after due diligence checking out the Sony, Onkyo and Pioneer receivers, and who also bought an Atlantic Technologies surround sound system. Now let me tell you, that has made for an overwhelming number of variables when trying to figure out why what should work according to the manual doesn't. Anyway, I got everything working with everything else, and after abandoning the Audyssey system for the Avia disk and an SPL, sat admiring my technical skills and some superb Blu-Ray video and amazing sound - However it was now time to tackle the vaunted Internet Radio Voodoo.
> 
> 
> So, The Moose told me a few weeks back that I could turn my old WRT54G linksys into a client bridge, and connect up to four wired inputs to the bridge and have it communicate wirelessly back to my downstairs Linksys draft "N" router and thereby get internet content such as radiodenon. I figured it was a much better use than the old router sitting in the closet, and I do have plans for an HTPC eventually at that location, and didn't want to invest in wireless adapters for each piece of equipment. Now I've spent the last couple of weeks on other forums understanding how to use the DD-WRT software, and after many tries of combinations and permutations, was able to see the Denon on WMP-11, and could also see the music and playlists from my desktop computer drive (hooked via wireless draft N adapter to the router which receives internet via cable) on the Denon. I was getting the gray screen of death from time to time, and couldn't get internet radio at the receiver, although I could get it on the desktop computer, and favorites and previous selections on the Denon would yield empty folder returns or server error messages, despite having successfully logged into RadioDenon with the appropriate MAC address.
> 
> 
> During all of this the Denon reports that it is "wired" to the internet. To test the connection I simultaneously connected a laptop via hardwire into the "old router aka client bridge", and my desktop computer wirelessly via its own draft N linksys adapter. I could see the music selections from both of these computer sources on the NET/USB screen of the Denon. I attributed the remaining internet radio issues to needing the updated firmware, but everytime I tried (I estimate about 57 times at all hours of the day and night) over this last weekend, the receiver reports "connection failed" immediately upon starting the firmware update. I have not yet tried the reset, but wanted to hear something reassuring from those who have updated firmware without losing their settings before I went that route.
> 
> So could this just be a problem with the server at Denon HQ, and something I should just try another 5,000 times until it miraculously works, or can anyone suggest why my client bridge connection is not really valid. It sure seems to work for every other thing I've tried with it from a networking perspective.
> 
> I've got to say, if I have to unplug everything currently connected to the Denon and take it downstairs to hardwire it into the router just to update the firmware - then I will just forego the internet radio and enjoy the surround sound instead.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions...



I'm not sure how to debug your router issues. Sounds like a routing problem. But. Here is a thought. Just go buy some CAT5 cable (long enough to reach from your other router to your Denon) and get ends put on it. Just use that to do a f/w update. Easier then pulling everything apart. Cold air ducts are always an excellent source of wire routing!


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11963729
> 
> 
> I am looking for a dealer based on price, availability, proximity as it relates to shipping speed, and authorized status.



Vann's did indeed price-match 1call (thanks joesv), and they still gave me the free xm tuner and dock. But because of the price-match reduction, they would only give me free ground shipping, vs. free 2nd-day shipping. I was cool with that, though; Amazon hasn't even scheduled the UPS pick-up for my Onkyo 705 yet.


Vann's also confirmed that with their $50 5yr. Product Protection Plus I would never have to ship the receiver anywhere for repair; they will work with a repair center within my driving distance.


----------



## joesv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/11963871
> 
> 
> Vann's did indeed price-match 1call (thanks joesv), and they still gave me the free xm tuner and dock. But because of the price-match reduction, they would only give me free ground shipping, vs. free 2nd-day shipping. I was cool with that, though; Amazon hasn't even scheduled the UPS pick-up for my Onkyo 705 yet.
> 
> 
> Vann's also confirmed that with their $50 5yr. Product Protection Plus I would never have to ship the receiver anywhere for repair; they will work with a repair center within my driving distance.



Yes same for me on the shipping, since I am in Utah and vanns is in Montana, I ordered mine on a monday afternoon and received it thursday morning. They also had no problem sending to my work vs home. I received several follow up e-mails asking about my satisfaction. Great place to buy from.


----------



## akraus

I'm a personal friend of John's at Axxis Audio and I can say with certainty that he is an authorized Denon Dealer. He couldn't sell it for a long time because a local competitor had the line but they underperformed so much that John was finally allowed to pick up Denon a few months ago.


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csd* /forum/post/11961042
> 
> 
> Post right above yours. Or 13 posts above yours. But yeah, it works great.



Just and update-- I downloaded and intalled the TVersity program and changed log on account to my adiministrator account on my PC. The program seems to be working as it should. Unfortunately the end result is the same-- I can share music files on my hard drive, but I can't share music files on my network drive. Maybe there's something I have to set on the Mionet program which controls the Western Digital Network Drive?


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akraus* /forum/post/11964219
> 
> 
> I'm a personal friend of John's at Axxis Audio and I can say with certainty that he is an authorized Denon Dealer. He couldn't sell it for a long time because a local competitor had the line but they underperformed so much that John was finally allowed to pick up Denon a few months ago.



He will probably get more business once his name is added to Denon's authorized dealers list on their website.


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *theboob* /forum/post/11963808
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to debug your router issues. Sounds like a routing problem. But. Here is a thought. Just go buy some CAT5 cable (long enough to reach from your other router to your Denon) and get ends put on it. Just use that to do a f/w update. Easier then pulling everything apart. Cold air ducts are always an excellent source of wire routing!



I suppose I could try that, but I'm not convinced I'd have any more luck than veajt00...


"I was using a wireless bridge to connect to the internet, but Denon CS said that was causing my problem - so I bought a 50' cable to connect the 3808 directly to my router and it didn't make a difference."


Every indication is that the wireless bridge is working, both wired and wirelessly, since the Denon is seeing WMP-11 shared music files, the Denon and router software show a unique IP address for the receiver, and it can be pinged from a desktop via a wireless USB adapter. I tried disabling Upnp last night on both the internet router and the wireless bridge client, but it didn't make any difference. The only progress I've made is that once every 45 or so tries, I get a "please wait" message instead of a "connection failed" message. Like others, the "please wait" just sits there for hours if you let it.


Since there have been those who have upgraded in the last couple of weeks, it looks like the "no server available for two weeks" rumour is busted... So, I'll just keep reading and hope that someone comes up with another solution. I encourage people to keep posting their networking issues with the 3808 here instead of some other networking forum. This is a Denon issue to me, and it is every bit as pertinent as Audyssey issues, low volume issues, or whether the Denon is better than the Onkyo or not.


----------



## zbrett

I just got a DSM-520 which is hooked up via HDMI to a Denon 3808ci. At times it works, but unfortunately I'm getting an intermittent "Unsupported Signal, check device output" on the 3808ci at start up. I've switched cables and tried different HDMI inputs on the Denon, but it keeps happening. Any ideas before I return the DSM-520?


Thanks


----------



## Bridgy

bfrank, just picked up your thread. If it is a firmware upgrade you are having probs with, I had the same thing until I did the up/down reset. I did the reset, set up the network again and then the upgrade went through fine. I lost all my set up but remembered to write it all down first. After I set it all up again, just for a laugh, I tried the upgrade again, this time it started without having to reset. I seem to remember someone said that "for this particular upgrade" you had to do the reset. Hope this helps.


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bridgy* /forum/post/11965434
> 
> 
> bfrank, just picked up your thread. If it is a firmware upgrade you are having probs with, I had the same thing until I did the up/down reset. I did the reset, set up the network again and then the upgrade went through fine. I lost all my set up but remembered to write it all down first. After I set it all up again, just for a laugh, I tried the upgrade again, this time it started without having to reset. I seem to remember someone said that "for this particular upgrade" you had to do the reset. Hope this helps.



Sigh,...when will I ever learn?


So Bridgy, you were my hero. I did the three finger reset, over to firmware update, and lo and behold, for the first time ever, the update started to download. I very smugly thought to myself, "I knew it wasn't the client bridge, especially after I worked so hard while being in so far over my head to get the DD-WRT firmware working on my linksys."


Life was good for about 45 minutes when all of a sudden at 13/14 the dreaded "update failed." message hit the front of the 3808. I shut the Denon off and then on, and all I get is the grey screen of death. Of course all the other settings are gone as well because of the reset...


Now where in the last 73 pages was that post about how to unbrick the 3808 again?... Is it really supposed to be this hard to get all the functionality out of this receiver? Don't get me wrong, I still love this machine (provided I can get it back from doorstop mode.) And I will also concede that maybe there is just too much flexibility here for someone of my limited tech skills. Oh well, what else was I going to do on a rainy Saturday?.......


----------



## SirDracula

I updated the firmware on my 3808 (versions match those in the 1st post in the bugs thread) and it seems that the bug where Audyssey overwrites the i/p Scaler options has been fixed. If someone could confirm it, it can then be removed from the 1st post in the bugs thread.


The update went smoothly for me, I did a full reset before and after and then reconfigured the receiver (I've been meaning to for a while anyway as I had messed with it many times during the initial setup).


I ran Audyssey and I was happy to see that it didn't change the i/p scaler options.


I think Audyssey has improved, at least in my case. I'm pretty happy with its settings now, though I went in and made very minor adjustments to the crossovers and the channel levels (but they are very close to Audyssey's settings, I could have lived with those). The distances were spot on as measured with a tape measure, better determination than before the firmware update. I also like the sound now with the Room EQ set to Audyssey, it sounds very smooth, at least on music as opposed to the Direct mode which sounds a little bright and harsh in my opinion. It's nice to have the Direct and Stereo modes configured differently so you can easily compare the two. Same for movies, it's very easy to turn Room EQ on and off.


Overall I'm pleased that Denon is making improvements and I would recommend everyone to update their firmware if you have not done so already.


Keep up the good work in this thread. We're way better than Denon's lousy customer support people!


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11964376
> 
> 
> Just and update-- I downloaded and intalled the TVersity program and changed log on account to my adiministrator account on my PC. The program seems to be working as it should. Unfortunately the end result is the same-- I can share music files on my hard drive, but I can't share music files on my network drive. Maybe there's something I have to set on the Mionet program which controls the Western Digital Network Drive?



Ok, so now I am thinking that I didn't put in a valid adiminstrator account and password as the TVersity FAQ mentioned. They talk about switching from a Local System Account to "This Account" and entering a user name and password. However, I'm not sure what password they are referring to. Is there a way I create a new user account in TVersity that is somehow supposed to show up as an account when rassign the TVversityMediaServer? Is there some other account I'm supposed to use? I can't find anything in the documentation that talks about where you should get this username and password. Any ideas on this to teh TVersity users out there?


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/11963180
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is worth making WMP work, but this might help:
> 
> 
> If you want to share files in a monitored folder that is located on another computer (for example, a folder on a network share), the remote folder must have the appropriate Windows access permissions assigned to it. For more information, see the Windows Media Player FAQ online.
> 
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=53292



When I looked up how to do this, it involves getting in and changing my registtr settings. I've heard in the past that is a big no-no. Is there another way to invoke sharing the files without doing this?


----------



## Axxis Audio John




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/11964415
> 
> 
> He will probably get more business once his name is added to Denon's authorized dealers list on their website.



I'll try to talk to Denon this Monday about being listed on their database. There are actually two authorized Denon dealers in Durango and neither of us show up. I'm not trying to self promote by posting a response here, but I just want people to know that I will try to get the problem resolved.


Thanks,


John


----------



## Fingolfin

Hello everybody!

Yesterday I got my AVR-3808 replacing my "old" glorious 3805!

Overall I'm very happy with it and I'm already enjoying the improved audio quality and stuff but I have some questions I really hope you can answer to help me understanding better some settings!


First of all, new audio formats...I have a Toshiba HD-E1 HD-DVD player and a Playstation 3 that I use as a blu ray player.

I've set up the audio output to both PCM and Bitstream but on my 3808 display it just say Multi Channel In and not Dolby True HD or DTS-Hd whatsoever.

Is there anything else I've missed to set up or it's just the toshiba and ps3 that don't communicate well with my 3808? Do I still get right audio even if on the display it doesn't read the correct one?


Secondly, I have a Denon 2930 DVD player that I used to have connected with a Denon link cable. I've realized that, by connecting it the same way to the 3808, I get only 2 channels! Like if it was stereo! So I have disconnected the Denon Link cable and now audio is passed by HDMI and everything seems ok but I wonder whether Denon Link was a better option and how to configure it to have dolby digital sound passed on to my receiver.


I guess that's everything!!! Forgive me if any of these things have been discussed already but not being english it's not always so easy for me to understand all the posts!


Thanks in advance for your help!


Ciao!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fingolfin* /forum/post/11966326
> 
> 
> First of all, new audio formats...I have a Toshiba HD-E1 HD-DVD player and a Playstation 3 that I use as a blu ray player.
> 
> I've set up the audio output to both PCM and Bitstream but on my 3808 display it just say Multi Channel In and not Dolby True HD or DTS-Hd whatsoever.



- I'm not familiar with that model Toshiba player, but the only one that will output TrueHD as bitstream is the A35. The other models will decode it and send it to the 3808 as Multi Channel PCM, which should sound identical. The PS3 will do the same.


----------



## Fingolfin

thanks for your reply!

Shall I set the sources to bitstream or pcm then!?


Thanks again!!!


----------



## rays

I am having issues with the Net/USB input. I can find my computer's music files, but when I play one there is no sound. Similarly, when I select an internet radio station from the list, there is no sound. The buffering is at 100% and the music files, when played, show the "play" arrow and time elapsing, but still no sound.


I know the network is OK as I can see the Denon on my Vista PC and have given sharing permission, and the PC is on the Denon NET/USB list.


I was also able to download the firmware update without any problems.


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rays* /forum/post/11966843
> 
> 
> I am having issues with the Net/USB input. I can find my computer's music files, but when I play one there is no sound. Similarly, when I select an internet radio station from the list, there is no sound. The buffering is at 100% and the music files, when played, show the "play" arrow and time elapsing, but still no sound.
> 
> 
> I know the network is OK as I can see the Denon on my Vista PC and have given sharing permission, and the PC is on the Denon NET/USB list.
> 
> 
> I was also able to download the firmware update without any problems.



I just noticed that there are a few people who mentioned a firmware update for the 3808. As a new 3808 owner (just got mine a week ago), is the some firmware I should be updating?


----------



## soopa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11963729
> 
> 
> Btw, how do you like your 3808? How was Axxis' pricing? Did they deliver it quickly? I am strongly considering purchasing one, and I am looking for a dealer based on price, availability, proximity as it relates to shipping speed, and authorized status. (Where they spend their advertising budget, unfortunately, doesn't enter into the equation, unless its the Al Quaida website.)



I ordered a 4308 from Axxis this week. Their pricing & service beat all others. They shipped the same day I paid.


----------



## mobley78

I'm trying to run my macbook pro through my receiver (3808) using DVI to HDMI but all I have been able to get is the wallpaper screen (no icons). When I bi-pass the receiver and go straight to the projector it works fine, but have to use the mac's speakers. Anyone know how to work around this problem? Thanks...


----------



## Bridgy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11966000
> 
> 
> Sigh,...when will I ever learn?
> 
> 
> So Bridgy, you were my hero. I did the three finger reset, over to firmware update, and lo and behold, for the first time ever, the update started to download. I very smugly thought to myself, "I knew it wasn't the client bridge, especially after I worked so hard while being in so far over my head to get the DD-WRT firmware working on my linksys."
> 
> 
> Life was good for about 45 minutes when all of a sudden at 13/14 the dreaded "update failed." message hit the front of the 3808. I shut the Denon off and then on, and all I get is the grey screen of death. Of course all the other settings are gone as well because of the reset...
> 
> 
> Now where in the last 73 pages was that post about how to unbrick the 3808 again?... Is it really supposed to be this hard to get all the functionality out of this receiver? Don't get me wrong, I still love this machine (provided I can get it back from doorstop mode.) And I will also concede that maybe there is just too much flexibility here for someone of my limited tech skills. Oh well, what else was I going to do on a rainy Saturday?.......



Oh no!, I feel really bad now! Did you do the upgrade ove wireless or with a hardwired connection? The reason I ask is that the last couple of updates ar to do with Ethernet I seem to recall and I wonder if there is something dodgy going in if you do the update over wireless. Does it not even let you re run the update or has the menu completely gone as well? I have headr of a few people that were able to run it again and it completed ok. I hope you get things sorted out soon mate. Sorry I don't know how to recover from the bick situation either.


----------



## Fingolfin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mobley78* /forum/post/11968382
> 
> 
> I'm trying to run my macbook pro through my receiver (3808) using DVI to HDMI but all I have been able to get is the wallpaper screen (no icons). When I bi-pass the receiver and go straight to the projector it works fine, but have to use the mac's speakers. Anyone know how to work around this problem? Thanks...



Hello!

I guess you just see the wallpaper 'cause on your macbook pro the double monitor is set as "desktop extension". With the cable still connected, try to go on the monitor settings and you'll see that a new tab is there! It'll let you choose between extended desktop and duplicated desktop! Pick this last one and what you see on your mbp screen will be shown on your videoprojector!


Ciao!


----------



## valmont74

Are there any news about the status of the fw update available? I read in this thread that Denon told someone not to upgrade because of some problem with the fw. Has this been resolved now?


I dont want to update and end up with the grey screen of death...


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/11969193
> 
> 
> Are there any news about the status of the fw update available? I read in this thread that Denon told someone not to upgrade because of some problem with the fw. Has this been resolved now?
> 
> 
> I dont want to update and end up with the grey screen of death...



I would say the rumours about Denon not having the firmware available are debunked, unless the firmware that is currently available isn't the endstate firmware that Denon intends for the 3808 for the next while.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bridgy* /forum/post/11968815
> 
> 
> Oh no!, I feel really bad now! Did you do the upgrade ove wireless or with a hardwired connection? The reason I ask is that the last couple of updates ar to do with Ethernet I seem to recall and I wonder if there is something dodgy going in if you do the update over wireless. Does it not even let you re run the update or has the menu completely gone as well? I have headr of a few people that were able to run it again and it completed ok. I hope you get things sorted out soon mate. Sorry I don't know how to recover from the bick situation either.



Fear not Chobber, I'm back with a fully functional and completely updated unit now. Another three-finger salut after the grey screen of death, and the firmware updated all the way past 14 and said, "bfrank2me, for all your hard work and suffering and for reading every post on all 73 pages I grant you the latest firmware. Now go forth and ease the fears of valmont74." Great rejoicing ensued, and I dined on sloths, orangutans and breakfast cereals.


So from where I sit, the firmware IS available now from Denon. I'll have to go back and read how to find out which version it is to see if it's the latest numbers that I've seen here before I declare it both functional and most recent. I will also declare that you CAN download the firmware via a client bridge wirelessly from your router. If anyone wants details, PM me and I'll tell you the story of how a techno-dork won against the odds but only because all the people in the know shared their knowledge and experiences on this and other forums (fora?)


So thanks, and I'm off to listen to a little internet trance music from Moscow...


----------



## gwishon

My 3808CI will go into protection mode any time I have the volume above -25db. My speakers are Klipsch RC-52 center, RF-52 fronts, 4 CDT 2650 sc in-ceiling surrounds (for 7.1), and a single HSU VTF 3 Mk 3 subwoofer.


Where should my troubleshooting begin?


----------



## Bridgy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfrank2me* /forum/post/11970553
> 
> 
> I would say the rumours about Denon not having the firmware available are debunked, unless the firmware that is currently available isn't the endstate firmware that Denon intends for the 3808 for the next while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear not Chobber, I'm back with a fully functional and completely updated unit now. Another three-finger salut after the grey screen of death, and the firmware updated all the way past 14 and said, "bfrank2me, for all your hard work and suffering and for reading every post on all 73 pages I grant you the latest firmware. Now go forth and ease the fears of valmont74." Great rejoicing ensued, and I dined on sloths, orangutans and breakfast cereals.
> 
> 
> So from where I sit, the firmware IS available now from Denon. I'll have to go back and read how to find out which version it is to see if it's the latest numbers that I've seen here before I declare it both functional and most recent. I will also declare that you CAN download the firmware via a client bridge wirelessly from your router. If anyone wants details, PM me and I'll tell you the story of how a techno-dork won against the odds but only because all the people in the know shared their knowledge and experiences on this and other forums (fora?)
> 
> 
> So thanks, and I'm off to listen to a little internet trance music from Moscow...



Nice one matey, glad it all panned out in the end.


----------



## SausageofPower

So, I got my 3808ci up and running today, and so far I'm very happy. I got this to replace a defective Onkyo 905 unit, which while it was a better unit on paper didn't wow me with support and reliability. Besides, the main selling point of the 905 was the (somewhat improperly implemented) Reon processor, and since Oppo is coming out with a new player that uses an ABT chipset, problem solved for me.


My questions are as follows:


1 - Does the 3808 use any noise reduction with upscaling? I didn't see options, and typically prefer not to use such things.


2 - The auto setup kept warning me that my speakers were setup incorrectly ("Phase"), however I double checked and this is not the case. Is this normal? It seemed to vary in which speakers it thought were wrong, and eventually went away.


Thanks, so far I'm loving this unit.


-Corey


----------



## mobley78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fingolfin* /forum/post/11969018
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I guess you just see the wallpaper 'cause on your macbook pro the double monitor is set as "desktop extension". With the cable still connected, try to go on the monitor settings and you'll see that a new tab is there! It'll let you choose between extended desktop and duplicated desktop! Pick this last one and what you see on your mbp screen will be shown on your videoprojector!
> 
> 
> Ciao!




Thanks that was the case. Now for the audio part. I ordered a minijack adapter and a optical cable, that should take care of the audio i think...


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/11970589
> 
> 
> Where should my troubleshooting begin?



At the speaker output terminals of the amp, and the input terminals at the speakers.


Check for any bit of frayed wiring that might be sticking out. If one tiny little + strand is barely touching a - strand or chassis ground, it can cause what you are describing.


If everything appears kosher, disconnect one speaker at a time, and see if the the problem goes away. If it does, the problem was in that one speaker or wiring to that speaker. (probably the wiring.)


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/11970589
> 
> 
> My 3808CI will go into protection mode any time I have the volume above -25db. My speakers are Klipsch RC-52 center, RF-52 fronts, 4 CDT 2650 sc in-ceiling surrounds (for 7.1), and a single HSU VTF 3 Mk 3 subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Where should my troubleshooting begin?



Disconnect all the speaker wires and use an ohmmeter to see if there is any resistance from one speaker pair of wires to any other.


This happened to me and it was a staple that crossed two wires.


----------



## JC7727

can someone point me to the differences between this and the 4308ci, I know its been asked a million times but I can't find the thread / post.


thanks,

Jimmy


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SausageofPower* /forum/post/11972854
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - The auto setup kept warning me that my speakers were setup incorrectly ("Phase"), however I double checked and this is not the case. Is this normal? It seemed to vary in which speakers it thought were wrong, and eventually went away.
> 
> -Corey



MultEQ checks for phasing and can detect an out-of-phase condition when that condition in fact does not exist. This happens when the speaker manufacturer reverses the phase of a driver to "correct a problem with the crossover design." While a more elaborate crossover won't need this solution, there is something to be said for a simpler crossover that does make use of the phase reversal trick. I think its mostly a money saving trick. If you are sure the phasing is correct, MultEQ will deal with it as you found.


-Harrison


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11973238
> 
> 
> At the speaker output terminals of the amp, and the input terminals at the speakers.
> 
> 
> Check for any bit of frayed wiring that might be sticking out. If one tiny little + strand is barely touching a - strand or chassis ground, it can cause what you are describing.
> 
> 
> If everything appears kosher, disconnect one speaker at a time, and see if the the problem goes away. If it does, the problem was in that one speaker or wiring to that speaker. (probably the wiring.)



Thanks. I'll try that. All my speaker wires are terminated with banana plugs.


Why would I not see the problem occur at lower volume levels?


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/11974600
> 
> 
> Disconnect all the speaker wires and use an ohmmeter to see if there is any resistance from one speaker pair of wires to any other.
> 
> 
> This happened to me and it was a staple that crossed two wires.



Yes, I suppose it could be a problem with the in-wall wiring. I'll check resistances.


But why wouldn't the problem appear at lower levels? And I've been running this setup since August. Any reason you can think of that would cause it to just now show up?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/11966155
> 
> 
> When I looked up how to do this, it involves getting in and changing my registtr settings. I've heard in the past that is a big no-no. Is there another way to invoke sharing the files without doing this?



I don't know of any other way to make WMP11 handle networked disks.


----------



## kawzx7

I am running a 3 channel setup with no sub. 12" 3-way speakers. I was having a lot of trouble with bass response, before and after Audyssey. Here's what I found out--even with sub set to "No", my crossover is still affected! What's worse is that I had it set to 40 HZ, theoretically I thought that meant the mains would run all the way down to 40HZ. Tinkering around, I set the crossover to 250HZ, and voila! Tons of bass! WTF??


Edit: I think that if Sub set to NO does not allow full range to the main speakers, there should be a crossover point of "full range" on the menu? Should I report these problems to Denon?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Axxis Audio John* /forum/post/11966199
> 
> 
> I'll try to talk to Denon this Monday about being listed on their database. There are actually two authorized Denon dealers in Durango and neither of us show up. I'm not trying to self promote by posting a response here, but I just want people to know that I will try to get the problem resolved.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> John



I hope Denon adds you to their database soon. Considering how much importance they place on buying from an authorized dealer, the least they could do is list them correctly!!! I'll be contacting you about the 3808, as well.


Personally, I don't think there is anything wrong with a little subtle self-promotion, if you are already a sponsor. Actually, you might consider posting some helpful advice on occasion for the items you sell and install. It's good karma, and can certainly lead to sales, I would imagine. Just look at what Robert from Value Electronics does in the HD-DVD and other forums.


----------



## otk

i'm reading a little bit of this thread and OMG


updates? bugs? firmware? reseting? grey screens? etc etc etc !!!!


this all sounds crazy !!!!


i'm holding on to my 3802 for a while. i just keep it turned on 24/7 for over 7 years now and it works fine every day


this sounds like a step backwards with these new denons


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/11979856
> 
> 
> i'm reading a little bit of this thread and OMG
> 
> 
> updates? bugs? firmware? reseting? grey screens? etc etc etc !!!!
> 
> 
> this all sounds crazy !!!!
> 
> 
> i'm holding on to my 3802 for a while. i just keep it turned on 24/7 for over 7 years now and it works fine every day
> 
> 
> this sounds like a step backwards with these new denons



I had the 3801 and switched to the 3808 and Its fine, its just way more complex and way more configurable. The only issue I had was grey screen which has since been fixed...


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otk* /forum/post/11979856
> 
> 
> i'm reading a little bit of this thread and OMG
> 
> 
> updates? bugs? firmware? reseting? grey screens? etc etc etc !!!!
> 
> 
> this all sounds crazy !!!!



True, consumer electronics companies (not just Denon) seem to be rushing through the testing phase the past year or so. But most seem to take _months_ to release firmware updates (if ever), and then only grudgingly and gaurdedly. It is common to find later releases of the same model to have much different firmware editions, while applicable firmware updates may never be made available to those who bought early, not unless they pressure customer service for them.


I'm actually impressed by how quickly Denon has responded to the bugs (so far) and how accessible their fixes are.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *soopa* /forum/post/11967934
> 
> 
> Their pricing & service beat all others.



From your experience. Since nobody here can really talk about actual price paid, you must only ASSUME you got the best price.


Thank you for the feedback, but it should be qualified.


P.S. I'd be surprised if anybody got a lower price than me, but I can't claim it as fact.


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/11976221
> 
> 
> Yes, I suppose it could be a problem with the in-wall wiring. I'll check resistances.
> 
> 
> But why wouldn't the problem appear at lower levels? And I've been running this setup since August. Any reason you can think of that would cause it to just now show up?



Not until you troubleshoot.

You may also disconnect one speaker at a time, if you find it's just one speaker and there are no shorts between the speaker wires, then the differential circuit may be failing in the 3808

If one speaker corrects the problem swap it with another to see if the problem follows the speaker or the channel.


----------



## ryarber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JC7727* /forum/post/11975682
> 
> 
> can someone point me to the differences between this and the 4308ci, I know its been asked a million times but I can't find the thread / post.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Jimmy



It's been discussed many times, but here is what I remember:


4308 has:

10 more watts per channel

wireless networking

component video out to zone 2

dual HDMI out to zone 1

better DAC's

HD radio


Most every other feature is identical.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryarber* /forum/post/11986265
> 
> 
> It's been discussed many times, but here is what I remember:
> 
> 
> 4308 has:
> 
> 10 more watts per channel
> 
> wireless networking
> 
> component video out to zone 2
> 
> dual HDMI out to zone 1
> 
> better DAC's
> 
> HD radio
> 
> 
> Most every other feature is identical.



and the MSRP is *$900* more







. I almost went that route but just didn't seem worth it. The two HDMI outs almost had me as I sometimes run two displays for big games but I guess the smokers (out on the deck) will have to live with non HD picture. I don't use radio much let alone HD radio and at least I still have Internet radio and access to my mp3's on my PC.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/11989039
> 
> 
> and the MSRP is *$900* more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I almost went that route but just didn't seem worth it. The two HDMI outs almost had me as I sometimes run two displays for big games but I guess the smokers (out on the deck) will have to live with non HD picture. I don't use radio much let alone HD radio and at least I still have Internet radio and access to my mp3's on my PC.



Also possibly 2 more Audyssey positions**, JPEG over ethernet, and 5 more pounds.


Re: comment above, same here...and when the price margin was increasesd by a temporary reduction of the 3808ci, that was all I needed to make my decision. One can buy a whole add'l receiver for the price difference between the two.


**EDIT: comparison chart I found was not correct - 3808 and 4308 both allow 8 positions


----------



## edrunci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hclarkx* /forum/post/11975741
> 
> 
> MultEQ checks for phasing and can detect an out-of-phase condition when that condition in fact does not exist. This happens when the speaker manufacturer reverses the phase of a driver to "correct a problem with the crossover design." While a more elaborate crossover won't need this solution, there is something to be said for a simpler crossover that does make use of the phase reversal trick. I think its mostly a money saving trick. If you are sure the phasing is correct, MultEQ will deal with it as you found.
> 
> 
> -Harrison



The Audyssey FAQ available as a download from the Denon website explains this phenomenon as well.


----------



## edrunci

SD,

If you do a full reset doesn't that wipe out all your settings and return the unit to the defaults?


----------



## otk

is it possible to use a single rear speaker for 7.1 with the 3808 ?


----------



## garypen

A single rear speaker makes it 6.1, not 7.1. However, there are some dual speakers that allow you to connect both L and R Surround Back speaker outputs to one cabinet, such as the Infinity Beta ES250 or the BIC America DV5.

http://www.infinitysystems.com/home/...USA&Country=US 
http://www.bicamerica.com/showpage.p...e=13&spkrID=59


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryarber* /forum/post/11986265
> 
> 
> It's been discussed many times, but here is what I remember:
> 
> 
> 4308 has:
> 
> 10 more watts per channel
> 
> wireless networking
> 
> component video out to zone 2
> 
> dual HDMI out to zone 1
> 
> better DAC's
> 
> HD radio
> 
> 
> Most every other feature is identical.



According to my dealer it also has much better amps, that is where most of the additional $$$ are going.


----------



## PMA

Since there are so many more users now, I would like to again ask a question on speaker set up. I have a set of speakers connected to Surround B but do not get any output from them. I am not sure what I need to do in the set up to enable these speakers even if only to duplicate the Front L/R. Can anyone help?


Thanks,

Paul


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/11992523
> 
> 
> Since there are so many more users now, I would like to again ask a question on speaker set up. I have a set of speakers connected to Surround B but do not get any output from them. I am not sure what I need to do in the set up to enable these speakers even if only to duplicate the Front L/R. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul



Surround B will only reproduce the sound output by Surround A. When you do this, the effective power for each surround channel will be split between two speakers.


I think I made a slightly decent attempt at explaining it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11691566


----------



## otk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/11990875
> 
> 
> A single rear speaker makes it 6.1, not 7.1. However, there are some dual speakers that allow you to connect both L and R Surround Back speaker outputs to one cabinet, such as the Infinity Beta ES250 or the BIC America DV5.
> 
> http://www.infinitysystems.com/home/...USA&Country=US
> http://www.bicamerica.com/showpage.p...e=13&spkrID=59



ok, i guess my question is, can you watch Dolby® TrueHD and DTS-HD® Master Audio in 6.1 or does it have to be 7.1 ?


can it down-mix to 6.1 ?


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryarber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been discussed many times, but here is what I remember:
> 
> 
> 4308 has:
> 
> 10 more watts per channel
> 
> 
> better DAC's





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/11992237
> 
> 
> According to my dealer it also has much better amps, that is where most of the additional $$$ are going.



Okay then... a few things I don't care about, better DACs, better and more powerful amps...


But my 7-year-old AVR-3300 has better amps than I have speakers or ears, as far as I can tell, and the specs are essentially inaudibly different between the 3808 and the 4308. 10W is also, at these levels, effectively inaudible. And with most source material the difference between the DACs strikes me as the difference between melting an ice cube with a jet engine vs an entire volcano; either way, the job is indistinguishably done _even though_ the volcano theoretically has more capacity.


Am I wrong? Are there _audible_ differences between the two for people who don't believe that the correct shade of green around a CD makes the sound better, and who understand that there is no "maybe" in a digital signal?


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/11994427
> 
> 
> Am I wrong?



You may be preaching to the choir in _this_ thread.







If we disagreed, we'd probably be in the other one.


But...if they were the same price, sure, I'd choose the 4308 over the 3808 any day, audible difference or not. It would be nice to have component video out to zone 2.


----------



## JC7727




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/11989301
> 
> 
> Also possibly 2 more Audyssey positions, JPEG over ethernet, and 5 more pounds.
> 
> 
> Re: comment above, same here...and when the price margin was increasesd by a temporary reduction of the 3808ci, that was all I needed to make my decision. One can buy a whole add'l receiver for the price difference between the two.



you can't view JPEGS over the 3808?


----------



## ikke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JC7727* /forum/post/11994930
> 
> 
> you can't view JPEGS over the 3808?



Correct, 3808 will only stream audio files. 4308CI will support JPEG images


----------



## JC7727

how about internet radio?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JC7727* /forum/post/11995565
> 
> 
> how about internet radio?



Yes the 3808ci can stream internet radio.


----------



## garypen

But, it can display JPEGs from USB sticks, plus photos and videos from iPods, according to the brochure. I haven't gotten mine yet, so I cannot confirm.


----------



## OldBoy2

Folks, I'm looking for the remote codes for the two items noted above. I've tried all the Toshiba and Samsung codes in the 3808 owners manual and none of them work.


Does anyone know what they are? Otherwise, I'm going to have to break down and do the "learning" programming.


Thanks in advance. Lou


----------



## transco

I received the following instructions from Denon:

_Before you can register on the site, you must first initialize the service

by performing a manual update.

Please follow the steps below to do a manual update on the Denon AVR 3808

On the Denon remote control, press the DTU button on the touch pad.

Then press the mode button (bottom middle of touch pad). The configuration

screen should now appear.

Select Internet radio, then select manual update.


Also, make sure that your unit is not in power save mode, or station updates

may not occur.


After you perform the manual update, your Mac address will be registered on

the radiodenon.com site and you will be able to login._


But for some reason I can't get it to work. I press the 'DTU' button on the touch pad, then the 'Memo' button, but the configuration screen doesn't appear. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/11993271
> 
> 
> Surround B will only reproduce the sound output by Surround A. When you do this, the effective power for each surround channel will be split between two speakers.
> 
> 
> I think I made a slightly decent attempt at explaining it here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11691566



Spanky,

Tried to go to the URL you listed and I get an error message and no info. I am also more confused by your answer. Given that Surround A is Rear Channel audio in DD 5.1. Why would Surround B do the same thing? What also remains confusing is that Surround Back is not used at all for DD 5.1. It is not intuitive to mark this set of terminals Surround Back if not being used. I think it would have made better sense to keep Surround Back for Rear Channel audio regardles of 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 content.


Since Surround Back is also marked Amp Assign, can it be used to reproduce Front L/R?


Thanks again to anyone who can help me understand this.


Paul


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/11996715
> 
> 
> I received the following instructions from Denon:
> 
> _Before you can register on the site, you must first initialize the service
> 
> by performing a manual update.
> 
> Please follow the steps below to do a manual update on the Denon AVR 3808
> 
> On the Denon remote control, press the DTU button on the touch pad.
> 
> Then press the mode button (bottom middle of touch pad). The configuration
> 
> screen should now appear.
> 
> Select Internet radio, then select manual update.
> 
> 
> Also, make sure that your unit is not in power save mode, or station updates
> 
> may not occur.
> 
> 
> After you perform the manual update, your Mac address will be registered on
> 
> the radiodenon.com site and you will be able to login._
> 
> 
> But for some reason I can't get it to work. I press the 'DTU' button on the touch pad, then the 'Memo' button, but the configuration screen doesn't appear. Any idea what I'm doing wrong?



I had no issues just registering on site at radiodenon.com with my mac address


----------



## fordracefan

I have a quick crossover and LFE question. After running the surround setup I had crossovers of: Front 40 (Set to Large), Center 90, Rear 80 and LFE 90. If I have the LFE set to "LFE & Main" does it cross over the fronts at 40 or what the LFE is set for at 90?

Thanks.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/11994707
> 
> 
> You may be preaching to the choir in _this_ thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we disagreed, we'd probably be in the other one.
> 
> 
> But...if they were the same price, sure, I'd choose the 4308 over the 3808 any day, audible difference or not. It would be nice to have component video out to zone 2.



I would have paid a few hundred more. Even at the prices I was quoted locally the 4308 was about $600 more. If it were only $300 I probably would have done it. If only for the two HDMI outs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/11998937
> 
> 
> Spanky,
> 
> Tried to go to the URL you listed and I get an error message and no info. I am also more confused by your answer. Given that Surround A is Rear Channel audio in DD 5.1. Why would Surround B do the same thing? What also remains confusing is that Surround Back is not used at all for DD 5.1. It is not intuitive to mark this set of terminals Surround Back if not being used. I think it would have made better sense to keep Surround Back for Rear Channel audio regardles of 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 content.
> 
> 
> Since Surround Back is also marked Amp Assign, can it be used to reproduce Front L/R?
> 
> 
> Thanks again to anyone who can help me understand this.
> 
> 
> Paul



As I recall the Surround Back/Amp Assign is to choose between using those amps for speakers in zone 2 or as surround back speakers. You have to go into the setup and choose which way you want (default is amp assign). Surround A is primary surround speakers for 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 systems. If you use two sets of surrounds (not surround back) you would then hook the second set to Surround B. Surround and A and B are the same signal so using Surround B is still just part of 5.1.


----------



## jeaster

Hi All,


I did a full reset and a successfull firmware update last night. After powering back up, I tried to set everything back to the way I had it. Prior to the update, I was able to assign the Audio of the HDP output to an optical source (Basically, I could play/view my PS3 and listen to music coming over the optical 1 input from an MP3 player). After the update, I cannot do this. If I assign the Optical 1 input for HDP, the audio still comes from the PS3 source. I have changed the Input Mode to "Digitial" - no effect.


Any thoughts?


Thanks.


UPDATE 10-25-07: Tried again and it is now working.


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/12001002
> 
> 
> As I recall the Surround Back/Amp Assign is to choose between using those amps for speakers in zone 2 or as surround back speakers. You have to go into the setup and choose which way you want (default is amp assign). Surround A is primary surround speakers for 5.1, 6.1, 7.1 systems. If you use two sets of surrounds (not surround back) you would then hook the second set to Surround B. Surround and A and B are the same signal so using Surround B is still just part of 5.1.



But for true 6.1 or 7.1, you would need another set for the additional audio content, correct? If so, having a set in Surround B may be what this is for.


For 5.1, I will try plugging my extra set of speakers into Surround Back and using them as another set of Front L/R since I don't need a Zone 2.


Thanks for your input.


Paul


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/11998937
> 
> 
> Spanky,
> 
> Tried to go to the URL you listed and I get an error message and no info. I am also more confused by your answer. Given that Surround A is Rear Channel audio in DD 5.1. Why would Surround B do the same thing? What also remains confusing is that Surround Back is not used at all for DD 5.1. It is not intuitive to mark this set of terminals Surround Back if not being used. I think it would have made better sense to keep Surround Back for Rear Channel audio regardles of 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 content.
> 
> 
> Since Surround Back is also marked Amp Assign, can it be used to reproduce Front L/R?
> 
> 
> Thanks again to anyone who can help me understand this.
> 
> 
> Paul



Not sure why the link isn't working for you. It works for me. It was a link to post #1419 on page 58 of this thread.


In 5.1, the "rear" channels are really supposed to be side channels. Many people set them up in the rear, but from a technical standpoint they are best placed at the sides.


In normal rooms, you can probably get by with just having the "A" surrounds setup on the sides. However in longer rooms with an extra row of seating, the "B" surrounds provide additional output of the surround signal. It will be exactly the same sound coming out of the "A" surrounds. And when you do this, the total power per channel will be split between two speakers.


In terms of amp assign, it can be setup to reproduce the front L/R by using the zone 2 or bi-amp mode. Now, whether or not it is safe to set it to bi-amp and run another pair of speakers as opposed to the same set of speakers I don't know since I am not familiar with bi-amping.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/12002547
> 
> 
> But for true 6.1 or 7.1, you would need another set for the additional audio content, correct? If so, having a set in Surround B may be what this is for.



No.


Surround A & B both reproduce the "surround" channels in a 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 setup. The same sound comes out of both A & B speakers whether you have a 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 system.


Surround Rear reproduce the "rear surround" channel(s) in a 6.1 or 7.1 system.


How many speakers do you have?


Here is a 5.1 setup:

http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Pro...d%20system.gif 


The speakers marked "left surround" and "right surround" are your "Surround A" speakers. Imagine there is another row of seating in that diagram. You could put two additional speakers to the side of the second row of seating and connect them to your "Surround B" connections. They would output the same sound as your "Surroun A" speakers and the system would still be 5.1.


Here is a 7.1 setup:

http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Pro...d%20system.gif 


The speakers marked "left surround" and "right surround" are your "Surround A" speakers. The speakers mared "left rear surround" and "right rear surround" are the "Surround Back" speakers.


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12003072
> 
> 
> Not sure why the link isn't working for you. It works for me. It was a link to post #1419 on page 58 of this thread.
> 
> 
> In 5.1, the "rear" channels are really supposed to be side channels. Many people set them up in the rear, but from a technical standpoint they are best placed at the sides.
> 
> 
> In normal rooms, you can probably get by with just having the "A" surrounds setup on the sides. However in longer rooms with an extra row of seating, the "B" surrounds provide additional output of the surround signal. It will be exactly the same sound coming out of the "A" surrounds. And when you do this, the total power per channel will be split between two speakers.
> 
> 
> In terms of amp assign, it can be setup to reproduce the front L/R by using the zone 2 or bi-amp mode. Now, whether or not it is safe to set it to bi-amp and run another pair of speakers as opposed to the same set of speakers I don't know since I am not familiar with bi-amping.



OK, I think I understand. I just got home and switched the Surround B to Surround Back in order to set this extra set of speakers to duplicate Front L/R, however, after going into set up and turning on Zone 2 and assigning an amp to it, I am still not getting any output. Not sure why.


Appreciate your input so far.


Paul


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12003129
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> Surround A & B both reproduce the "surround" channels in a 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 setup. The same sound comes out of both A & B speakers whether you have a 5.1, 6.1, or 7.1 system.
> 
> 
> Surround Rear reproduce the "rear surround" channel(s) in a 6.1 or 7.1 system.
> 
> 
> How many speakers do you have?
> 
> 
> Here is a 5.1 setup:
> 
> http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Pro...d%20system.gif
> 
> 
> The speakers marked "left surround" and "right surround" are your "Surround A" speakers. Imagine there is another row of seating in that diagram. You could put two additional speakers to the side of the second row of seating and connect them to your "Surround B" connections. They would output the same sound as your "Surround A" speakers and the system would still be 5.1.
> 
> 
> Here is a 7.1 setup:
> 
> http://www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Pro...d%20system.gif
> 
> 
> The speakers marked "left surround" and "right surround" are your "Surround A" speakers. The speakers mared "left rear surround" and "right rear surround" are the "Surround Back" speakers.



I have Front L/R, Center, SW, Surround A and now Surround Back. One more set would give me enough to connect to all the available ports.


Paul


----------



## Jay O'Brien



I'm unable to get internet radio to work. I can access the 3808 from browsers on computers on my LAN, but I can't get the DENON to talk to radiodenon.


Page 52 in the manual says, "Listening to Internet Radio", to use the up and down arrows to select internet radio. I can't make that work. However, using the source select knob to select NET/USB gets a GUI screen on the monitor. It is "Network Audio [1/1] DENON". It has a selection "Internet Radio" that I cannot select, with either remote controller.


Following a previous post here, I tried pressing DTU then MODE on the "main" remote control. It said a configuration screen should appear, but it does not do so.


The main remote control with the text readout seems to be harder to use than the other remote. It doesn't appear that the MODE button does anything.


Suggestions please?


----------



## JC7727

this reciever can pass 1080p/24p correct?


----------



## kriskent

does this receiver upconvert component in signals to 1080p hdmi?


thanks


----------



## ravenous

The 3808 upconverts analog and HDMI to 1080p


----------



## Don Music

Does the 3808CI have trouble upconverting analog to HDMI? On several of the other AVRs, there are issues with black/white not displaying correctly anytime an analog signal is upconverted to HDMI. How does component in to HDMI out LOOK on this receiver?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PMA* /forum/post/12004771
> 
> 
> OK, I think I understand. I just got home and switched the Surround B to Surround Back in order to set this extra set of speakers to duplicate Front L/R, however, after going into set up and turning on Zone 2 and assigning an amp to it, I am still not getting any output. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your input so far.
> 
> 
> Paul



Denon supplies A & B surrounds for those folks that would switch between them for 5.1movies and music. Movies typically have surrounds on the side and might be dipoles for more diffuse sound. 5 channel music is considered best with direct radiating speakers which might also be more towards the rear to mimic quad set up. The Denon lets you switch between speaker pairs (course you have to have the $$ for the 4 speakers when you only use 2 at a time). Note some speakers are switchable (dipole/direct). But you have to get up and throw the switch instead of using remote to switch to other speakers.


The surround back as indicated previously is for a 7.1 configuration. The amps for it can be switched to power speakers for Zone2 or to bi-amp front speakers. If you connected them to zone2 you'd need to turn zone 2 on and set source for it same a zone1. Probably easier to use the bi-amp setting which would send zone 1 FR & FL out the jacks.


----------



## EZ4U2SA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravenous* /forum/post/12008399
> 
> 
> The 3808 upconverts analog and HDMI to 1080p



Analog 1080i? Two calls to Denon gave me two different answers. First said 480i, 480p, and 720p component but not 1080i can be converted to to HDMI 1080p. A different person at Denon said that 1080i is included for models 3808 and above. Has any body tried this?

LCM


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriskent* /forum/post/12007443
> 
> 
> does this receiver upconvert component in signals to 1080p hdmi?
> 
> 
> thanks



yes! xbox hd dvd add on, 1080i component to hdmi to tv..good


----------



## Rane126

I am a new receiver user and just picked up the 3808ci and while I wait to get my speakers set up I was hoping to use the TV speakers.


I have found that my comcast cable box hooked in with HDMI passes sound over the HDMI input to my new KDL-46XBR5 just fine, but I cannot persuade sound to pass for a component video and either RCA or digital coax (orange) audio connections.


I have tried cycling through the digital audio selections in the assign function and had no luck at all, even when set to none with the RCA plugged in.


Any advice would be appreciated. (And yes, I do realize it's rude to talk about a surround receiver plugging into the TV speakers, please accept my apologies.)


----------



## mdenoon14

If I Bi-amp my front speakers, can I or can I not use Zone 2 to listen to music thru my speakers outside on the deck?


----------



## PMA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/12019085
> 
> 
> Denon supplies A & B surrounds for those folks that would switch between them for 5.1movies and music. Movies typically have surrounds on the side and might be dipoles for more diffuse sound. 5 channel music is considered best with direct radiating speakers which might also be more towards the rear to mimic quad set up. The Denon lets you switch between speaker pairs (course you have to have the $$ for the 4 speakers when you only use 2 at a time). Note some speakers are switchable (dipole/direct). But you have to get up and throw the switch instead of using remote to switch to other speakers.
> 
> 
> The surround back as indicated previously is for a 7.1 configuration. The amps for it can be switched to power speakers for Zone2 or to bi-amp front speakers. If you connected them to zone2 you'd need to turn zone 2 on and set source for it same a zone1. Probably easier to use the bi-amp setting which would send zone 1 FR & FL out the jacks.



Thanks Candor. I had tried using the Surround Back pair as Zone 2 but was not getting any signal for some reason. I checked all settings and an amp was assigned and Zone 2 was on to receive source. When going to Bi-Amp per your suggestion, they came on.


Regards,

Paul


----------



## stevenkriege




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/11976594
> 
> 
> I don't know of any other way to make WMP11 handle networked disks.



Hey all -


Just wanted to let you know that I was able to solve my music streaming issues with the 3808 and WMP11. Or at least, I was able to figure out why I had the problem.


Due to the size of my digital music collection, I wanted to move it from my hard drive to my external network drive. I have a 500GB Western Digital My Book World drive. This drive is basically a cheap way to do VPN, as you access over the internet, even when you are on the same network. In any case, there is a program called Mionet that manages your access to the drive. As it turns out, Mionet blocks any sharing of MP3, WMA and most other digital audio formats due to Digital Rights Management issues. My only solution was to move all my digital music back to my hard drive. Once I did that, music streaming with the 3808 performed flawlessly.


In any case, I couldn't setup the 3808 they way I wanted to, but at least I know that it's working. I already have a Linksys music bridge I use to stream my music (including all my purchased music), so I will probably just stick with that given the issues I had with this setup.


----------



## theboob

I wonder what the sales volumes are of these new amps (3808 and 4306)? Anyone care to guess? Are we talking 10's of thousands or 100's of thousands or????


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/12006007
> 
> 
> I'm unable to get internet radio to work. I can access the 3808 from browsers on computers on my LAN, but I can't get the DENON to talk to radiodenon.
> 
> 
> Page 52 in the manual says, "Listening to Internet Radio", to use the up and down arrows to select internet radio. I can't make that work. However, using the source select knob to select NET/USB gets a GUI screen on the monitor. It is "Network Audio [1/1] DENON". It has a selection "Internet Radio" that I cannot select, with either remote controller.
> 
> 
> Following a previous post here, I tried pressing DTU then MODE on the "main" remote control. It said a configuration screen should appear, but it does not do so.
> 
> 
> The main remote control with the text readout seems to be harder to use than the other remote. It doesn't appear that the MODE button does anything.
> 
> 
> Suggestions please?



Did you register the MAC address at www.radiodenon.com?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevenkriege* /forum/post/12025486
> 
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I was able to solve my music streaming issues with the 3808 and WMP11. Or at least, I was able to figure out why I had the problem.
> 
> 
> Due to the size of my digital music collection, I wanted to move it from my hard drive to my external network drive. I have a 500GB Western Digital My Book World drive. This drive is basically a cheap way to do VPN, as you access over the internet, even when you are on the same network. In any case, there is a program called Mionet that manages your access to the drive. As it turns out, Mionet blocks any sharing of MP3, WMA and most other digital audio formats due to Digital Rights Management issues. My only solution was to move all my digital music back to my hard drive. Once I did that, music streaming with the 3808 performed flawlessly.
> 
> 
> In any case, I couldn't setup the 3808 they way I wanted to, but at least I know that it's working. I already have a Linksys music bridge I use to stream my music (including all my purchased music), so I will probably just stick with that given the issues I had with this setup.



Excellent, Way to go!


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdenoon14* /forum/post/12023681
> 
> 
> If I Bi-amp my front speakers, can I or can I not use Zone 2 to listen to music thru my speakers outside on the deck?



Yes, but it will be a pain unless you use the zone 2 pre-out and a separate amplifier. _You would have to change the amp configuration to either bi-amp or support zone 2. And you would not be able to do both at the same time._ Using a separate amp you could use either zone 2 or zone 3 pre-out.


----------



## bradesp

Guys, first off I promise to read the manual thoroughly, however before I go digging through the manual for something that's not possible, can you give me a quick yes or no to the possibility of enabling the following to scenarios:


Scenario 1:

I have a RPTV for daytime viewing currently equipped with a L/C/R front set of B&W speakers. I have also just installed a new Panasonic Front Projector for daytime sports and Night Time movies. I have installed Ceiling L/C/R speakers for use with the projection screen that drops in front of my TV.


Question: Will the 3808CI support two different L/C/R front sets of speakers while using the same set of Rears for 5.1 playback so effectively I can toggle between the two setups depending on whether I'm watching the TV or the Projection System?


Scenario 2:

I have a sonos sytem and my wife will often require me to mute a sporting event while she plays background music. I'd like to use my 5.1 ceiling speakers somehow for this purpose.


Question: Can I setup the Denon to re-purpose 2 or more of the 5.1 ceiling speakers for use with background music?


That's it!


I'll go dig out the details if you think these scenarios are possible. All helpful hints are appreciated.


bradesp


----------



## Mr Man

Hi

Ok im late to the party,read through 30 or so of the 75 pages to catch up & here i am...


Im trying to decide between the 2808 & 3808 & apart from the obvious differences ( number of in/outputs,wattage,the 3808 having usb & ethernet etc) i have come across these differences from the denon website...

2808


1.Video Equalizer - No

2.Video A/D Converter- 10-bit (ADV7401)

3.A/D converter - 24-bit / 96-kHz


3808



1.Video Equalizer. -(Analog -> Analog, HDMI)

2.Video A/D Converter - 10-Bit / 12-Bit (ADV7403)

3.A/D converter - 24-bit / 192-kHz



& the one that threw me was ......

2808


Video Signal processing -Analog -> HDMI


Convertiong- yes

i/p -yes

Progressive Mode -yes ( Auto, Video1, Video2)

Scaler -yes (1.080p)

Video EQ -NO



3808


No to all ...huh the 2808 has but the 3808 doesnt?????




Does #1 (video eqaulizer) mean i can send a component signal into the reciever(eg set top box) & it will pipe it out hdmi to my HDTV ???


Would someone be kind enough 2 explain to the average joe what these 4 differences mean & whether or not im missing anything major that would hamper my blueray/hd-dvd viewing if i choose the 2808 ova the 3808.


any help would be much appreciated ... ta


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Man* /forum/post/12030544
> 
> 
> & the one that threw me was ......
> 
> 2808
> 
> 
> Video Signal processing -Analog -> HDMI
> 
> 
> Convertiong- yes
> 
> i/p -yes
> 
> Progressive Mode -yes ( Auto, Video1, Video2)
> 
> Scaler -yes (1.080p)
> 
> Video EQ -NO
> 
> 
> 
> 3808
> 
> 
> No to all ...huh the 2808 has but the 3808 doesnt?????



Look at the 3808 spec sheet under "HD Video Circuit"; the language isn't the same, which I agree would have been helpful. But from a model comparison I found in one of these threads, it seems the 3808 has everything the 2808 has, and then some.


P.S. The 3808 manual will fill in the blanks; for example, page 30 shows the options available for i/p Scaler, Progressive Mode, etc. Page 8 has a diagram describing the analog -> digital video processing capability. For a more detailed specification, see page 80.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradesp* /forum/post/12029783
> 
> 
> Guys, first off I promise to read the manual thoroughly, however before I go digging through the manual for something that's not possible, can you give me a quick yes or no to the possibility of enabling the following to scenarios:
> 
> 
> Scenario 1:
> 
> I have a RPTV for daytime viewing currently equipped with a L/C/R front set of B&W speakers. I have also just installed a new Panasonic Front Projector for daytime sports and Night Time movies. I have installed Ceiling L/C/R speakers for use with the projection screen that drops in front of my TV.
> 
> 
> Question: Will the 3808CI support two different L/C/R front sets of speakers while using the same set of Rears for 5.1 playback so effectively I can toggle between the two setups depending on whether I'm watching the TV or the Projection System?
> 
> 
> Scenario 2:
> 
> I have a sonos sytem and my wife will often require me to mute a sporting event while she plays background music. I'd like to use my 5.1 ceiling speakers somehow for this purpose.
> 
> 
> Question: Can I setup the Denon to re-purpose 2 or more of the 5.1 ceiling speakers for use with background music?
> 
> 
> That's it!
> 
> 
> I'll go dig out the details if you think these scenarios are possible. All helpful hints are appreciated.
> 
> 
> bradesp



There is only one center in main zone, no A or B. Also the case for L and R but, this is a 7amp reciever. If only need a 5.1 theater set up the two back channels can be assigned to zone2. With this feature you could power dedicated background speakers and play music while watching sporting events at reduced volume or muted or via headphones.


To deal with two sets of front speakers you could probably find a remote controllable speaker selector box (might need two to deal with center channel).


Hard to think the ceil speakers would sound better than the B&Ws. A screen that could pass sound would be like a real movie theater. They make screens that are perforated to do this. Not sure about ones that retract, but it seems likely they do. I'd give that some consideration.


----------



## AleSyS

Saturday I received my AVR-3808 but I have the problem when i use the ANA > HDMI scaler i miss the color blue. Now I am trying to receive the firmware update but I het the messege login failes


I have the european version so I live in the netherlands.


Why must I do to receive the lastes firmware for my receiver?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AleSyS* /forum/post/12037772
> 
> 
> Saturday I received my AVR-3808 but I have the problem when i use the ANA > HDMI scaler i miss the color blue. Now I am trying to receive the firmware update but I het the messege login failes
> 
> 
> I have the european version so I live in the netherlands.
> 
> 
> Why must I do to receive the lastes firmware for my receiver?




Lacking one color is indicative of a poor connection....check your connections, especially any HDMI.


In order to do the firmware update you need to connect to the Internet. Do you get Internet radio via NET/USB? If not then you need to fix connection to Internet via router.


----------



## AleSyS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12037799
> 
> 
> Lacking one color is indicative of a poor connection....check your connections, especially any HDMI.
> 
> 
> In order to do the firmware update you need to connect to the Internet. Do you get Internet radio via NET/USB? If not then you need to fix connection to Internet via router.



I have internet via NET/USB so there is intenet connection


I connected my dvd recorder with RGB component cable to my receiver and there is miss the color blue


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AleSyS* /forum/post/12037913
> 
> 
> I have internet via NET/USB so there is intenet connection
> 
> 
> I connected my dvd recorder with RGB component cable to my receiver and there is miss the color blue



Either bad connection on component cables or two of the three swapped positions.


----------



## Ken Ross

Does anyone know if the HDMI inputs can be level adjusted per input to compensate for varying outputs of sources?


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Ross* /forum/post/12039186
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the HDMI inputs can be level adjusted per input to compensate for varying outputs of sources?



Yes, ken. I have brought up the levels on the HDMI from the sat and the HDMI from the BD player.


----------



## garypen

I love this whole Network Media function. It really adds a whole new dimension to my home entertainment system. (Although, they really don't make it clear how to add allow the 3808 access to the media files. I had to figure it out by myself.)


1. Is there a way to add new Internet Radio Stations manually, even if they aren't listed with RadioDenon/Vtuner?


2. When playing music from my PC, is there a way to select all songs by an artist? When I select a particular artist folder, it then lists the albums by that artist, and I then have to choose songs from specific albums. I just wanna play ALL songs by the artist, regardless of album.


3. When playing music from my PC, is there a way to re-order/sort songs by artist instead of song title? When selecting a particular Genre, it sorts them by song name. I would prefer to play them in order of artist name.


----------



## siegeld

A quick and easy question. I have an old Denon receiver that I really like, but when I switch between sources, or when a source switches from one processing mode to another, a relay "clicks" - I think to cut off the speakers for a moment to ensure that no noise spikes out. I have more recent Yamaha units and they do not "click". The click is very annoying and is one reason I switched to Yamaha.


Does the 3808 have this click - or have they gone to some sort of silent way to surpress any possible spikes that they are worried about when source or mode switching?


Thanks!


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siegeld* /forum/post/12045351
> 
> 
> A quick and easy question. I have an old Denon receiver that I really like, but when I switch between sources, or when a source switches from one processing mode to another, a relay "clicks" - I think to cut off the speakers for a moment to ensure that no noise spikes out. I have more recent Yamaha units and they do not "click". The click is very annoying and is one reason I switched to Yamaha.
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 have this click - or have they gone to some sort of silent way to surpress any possible spikes that they are worried about when source or mode switching?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No, at long last Denon's notorious click is gone.


fafner


----------



## garypen

Are you sure? I could swear mine clicks.


I will have to double-check when I get home. (Maybe it was the Onkyo I was using for a few weeks.)


----------



## strunzu

Hey all, I have had my 3808 for about a month now and I truly love it. I have one annoyance though. Often times, when switching from one source to another (TV to DVD for instance) I lose audio. Another more frequent example, when I skip chapters in a DVD or when I leave the DVD menu to begin a film audio will be gone. To get it back I simply choose my sound setting again (7 channel, widescreen, Dolby Digital, etc) and it comes back. Any suggestions, causes, recommendations - anyone else have this annoyance? Thanks everyone.


----------



## mdenoon14

For whatever reason, I turned the Denon on today and the GUI doesn't show up anymore. Any idea as to why this is?


----------



## 4i2fly

I have read the posts above and noticed two other posters have similar results with Audyssey as I. After working the issue with Denon CS and not getting anywhere I resorted to contacting Audyssey. They provided many helpful hints and also provided me with a new mic and after trying all still no meaningful results for the distance check. There could be a firmware issue as I am told Audyssey uses a fixed delay parameter in buried in the firmware to do its calculations.


Have others experienced this issue with their AVR-3808CI or AVR-4306CI?


----------



## AleSyS

How can I use the web interface (Maintenance menu) from the receiver on my computer. When I connect the receiver to my LAN...windows says found new hardware. When I double click on the device windows only opens a standaard page.


Also it is still not possible for me to run a firmware upgrade so I get the message login failed


----------



## Kublait

1. Is there a way to add new Internet Radio Stations manually, even if they aren't listed with RadioDenon/Vtuner?



You can add additional stations to RadioDenon. Goto " http://www.radiodenon.com/setupapp/denon/asp/Favorites/MyAddedForm.asp " to add your stations.


Can you share how you were able to play music from your computer? I have not abeen able to figure out this set up. I got a wireless ethernet bridge and am able to receive internet radio without any problem but have not been able to play any music from my computer. I have WinXP Home with SP2 as well as Windows Media Player 11. When I tired to share files in WinMediaPalyer there are no option for the Denon. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.


Thanks.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AleSyS* /forum/post/12049846
> 
> 
> How can I use the web interface (Maintenance menu) from the receiver on my computer. When I connect the receiver to my LAN...windows says found new hardware. When I double click on the device windows only opens a standaard page.
> 
> 
> Also it is still not possible for me to run a firmware upgrade so I get the message login failed



To access the GUI from your PC you just go to your browser and enter the IP address for the Denon. You can get the IP address by navigation with the remote to the network settings section.
http://xxx.yyy.zzz.xxx , mine is http://192.168.0.16/


----------



## pclausen

I just moved my HD-A1 HD-DVD player from my main system to the living room system which uses a 3808 at the core. The A1 worked great outputting 1080i to an Onkyo 885 pre/pro, which in turn feed a Pearl projector.


Now, when I connect it to the 3808 (which feeds a Panny 65" 9UK 1080p plasma), it will only output 720p. When I change the resolution to 1080i on the A1, the "HDMI information" on the 3808 still indicates 720p -> 720p. Also, the front display on the A1 reverts back to 720p when I open the tray or select "Setup".


I have the scaler in the 3808 disabled and I tried swapping out the HDMI cable, which fixed the issue for about 1 minute, until I inserted a HD-DVD.


Has anyone else had this issue with the A1 and 3808?


----------



## corego

I'm another person having trouble with the Windows Media Connect / DLNA functionality of the receiver. I just updated to the latest firmware and it still doesn't work right. Internet Radio works flawlessly though.


Basically I've got a Vista Media Center PC that acts as my main hub for everything and has the Network Media Sharing turned on. All my music is on a mapped network drive (\\\\SERVER\\Music also as M:\\ there's over 500GB of music in about 3500 albums).


I've got a Roku Radio up stairs on WiFi and it can connect and play back all the music fine over WMC so I know things work. I can also see everything from the laptop and other PC's.


However when I try from the receiver it sees ORION: Particles and I can go to Playlists under that. But if I go to Music it just sits and the TV goes black, nothing happens, if I go back things return.


I'm at a loss as to how to make things work right when it all works fine on the Roku. Seems to be something with the Denon and media shared through the network. Any ideas?


----------



## baseballman

Has anyone had a review on the Sony StrDG910 and is it a good receiver?


----------



## pclausen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/12051581
> 
> 
> I just moved my HD-A1 HD-DVD player from my main system to the living room system which uses a 3808 at the core. The A1 worked great outputting 1080i to an Onkyo 885 pre/pro, which in turn feed a Pearl projector.
> 
> 
> Now, when I connect it to the 3808 (which feeds a Panny 65" 9UK 1080p plasma), it will only output 720p. When I change the resolution to 1080i on the A1, the "HDMI information" on the 3808 still indicates 720p -> 720p. Also, the front display on the A1 reverts back to 720p when I open the tray or select "Setup".
> 
> 
> I have the scaler in the 3808 disabled and I tried swapping out the HDMI cable, which fixed the issue for about 1 minute, until I inserted a HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue with the A1 and 3808?



Moved the A1 back downstairs to the main theater and now it will happily run at 1080i again.


Guess the A1 -> 3808 -> Panny 65-9UK just wasn't meant to be...


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12046044
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I could swear mine clicks.
> 
> 
> I will have to double-check when I get home. (Maybe it was the Onkyo I was using for a few weeks.)



garypen, my Onkyo 705 _definitely_ had that problem -- it was the least of my problems with that receiver, though.


I've only had this new Denon a few hours, but I haven't noticed any pops or clicks at all.


Even better, I no longer hear that low whispering noise through my speakers (whew! I _knew_ that couldn't be normal...).


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12046044
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I could swear mine clicks.
> 
> 
> I will have to double-check when I get home. (Maybe it was the Onkyo I was using for a few weeks.)



Yes, I am sure my 3808 does not click. It was one of the very first things I checked for when I got it.


fafner


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/11989301
> 
> 
> Also possibly 2 more Audyssey positions



I can now confirm the above is NOT correct. I had printed a comparison chart I found in one of these AVS threads for the new CI models which states the 3808 has only 6 listening positions, however I couldn't find proof of that previously.


Now that I have the 3808 in my possession, I can say for a fact it does allow for 8 Audyssey listening positions, like the 4308.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/12051926
> 
> 
> garypen, my Onkyo 705 _definitely_ had that problem -- it was the least of my problems with that receiver, though.
> 
> 
> I've only had this new Denon a few hours, but I haven't noticed any pops or clicks at all.
> 
> 
> Even better, I no longer hear that low whispering noise through my speakers (whew! I _knew_ that couldn't be normal...).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/12051968
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sure my 3808 does not click. It was one of the very first things I checked for when I got it.
> 
> 
> fafner



I musta been thinking of the Onkyo I had for a short while. Sorry.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kublait* /forum/post/12050025
> 
> 
> Can you share how you were able to play music from your computer? I have not abeen able to figure out this set up. I got a wireless ethernet bridge and am able to receive internet radio without any problem but have not been able to play any music from my computer. I have WinXP Home with SP2 as well as Windows Media Player 11. When I tired to share files in WinMediaPalyer there are no option for the Denon. Not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Open WMP11 on your PC.

Go to...Tools/Options/Library/Configure Sharing

It should search your network, and find the 3808. Click on it, and choose "Allow". Also, make sure "Share my media to:" is checked.


Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## daron73m

Wondering if the Denon will update itself when hooked to internet itself. I am waiting for projector and screen to arrive so obviously have no tv monitor screen to look at. If I just hook up ethernet cable to the denon will it automatically update it?


thanks

daron


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12054460
> 
> 
> Wondering if the Denon will update itself when hooked to internet itself. I am waiting for projector and screen to arrive so obviously have no tv monitor screen to look at. If I just hook up ethernet cable to the denon will it automatically update it?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> daron



Yes you can update, you just have to do the navigating with the little screen on the front of the Denon.


----------



## davea8333

I just purchased a AVR-3808CI and tried to connect it to the internet but found in the documentation that it does not support PPPoE. I have DSL with ATT and this is the only protocol supported. Has anyone heard if Denon will support DSL in the near future? I am sure there will be many more inqiries like this in the future since there is a vary large population that has DSL. As of now Denon has only limited internet support!


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davea8333* /forum/post/12057077
> 
> 
> I just purchased a AVR-3808CI and tried to connect it to the internet but found in the documentation that it does not support PPPoE. I have DSL with ATT and this is the only protocol supported. Has anyone heard if Denon will support DSL in the near future? I am sure there will be many more inqiries like this in the future since there is a vary large population that has DSL. As of now Denon has only limited internet support!



Unless you're connecting the Denon directly to your DSL modem (ie no router, no other computer connected) you don't need it to support PPPoE. If you have a router, gateway or computer sharing internet access then the Denon wouldn't even know you're using PPPoE. PPPoE is basically just a way of securing a username and password to access a broadband connection; once the connection is established everything travels over it the same way it does through a cable modem or any other broadband ISP (from the point of view of the machine talking over the connection).


----------



## Chrisinvermont

Ok, official newb here with two quick questions. I have been following this forum and thread for a couple of months as I assemble my first HT set-up. The 3808ci will be the receiver that I get. My first question is regarding volume leveling and the tv service (local FIOS). Will the Denon level out a varying level input, i.e. commercials are louder than the show? I am sick of turning the volume down and then up for every commercial break. Second question is since my TV signal is only digital at the moment (HD on the way, allegedly) how well will the Denon upconvert for a 1080p tv set? I have heard varying remarks on the quality of SD on an HD set and I want at least a decent picture.


TIA,

Chris


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davea8333* /forum/post/12057077
> 
> 
> I just purchased a AVR-3808CI and tried to connect it to the internet but found in the documentation that it does not support PPPoE. I have DSL with ATT and this is the only protocol supported. Has anyone heard if Denon will support DSL in the near future? I am sure there will be many more inqiries like this in the future since there is a vary large population that has DSL. As of now Denon has only limited internet support!



I have ATT DSL with a 2wire router and a couple of switches in between and I have no problem connecting to the internet.


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisinvermont* /forum/post/12057229
> 
> 
> Ok, official newb here with two quick questions. I have been following this forum and thread for a couple of months as I assemble my first HT set-up. The 3808ci will be the receiver that I get. My first question is regarding volume leveling and the tv service (local FIOS). Will the Denon level out a varying level input, i.e. commercials are louder than the show? I am sick of turning the volume down and then up for every commercial break. Second question is since my TV signal is only digital at the moment (HD on the way, allegedly) how well will the Denon upconvert for a 1080p tv set? I have heard varying remarks on the quality of SD on an HD set and I want at least a decent picture.
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Chris



better wait for a AVR with Dolby Volume coming sometime in 08' for your volume leveling needs


----------



## danysnow

I have a NAS D-Link DNS323 attached to Zywall attached to my router.


I have disabled the firewall software ( I have the firewall hardware by zywall ).


I see my network very well, I see all my music in the NAS Server.


The Denon is fantastic ! ! !


Ciao


----------



## Chrisinvermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12058102
> 
> 
> better wait for a AVR with Dolby Volume coming sometime in 08' for your volume leveling needs



Well I am buying now, so this isn't an option. I downloaded and looked at the 3808's manual. I can see where you get set a volume level for various inputs but I don't know if this feature takes into effect different volume levels from the input itself. Does your response mean that the 3808 cannot do volume leveling, or that it doesn't have Dolby Volume leveling?


Chris


----------



## spiroh

Do you guys like the universal remote which comes with the 3808? I'm coming from an AVR635 and I find it lacking. I may just need to get used to it but so far I am unimpressed.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/12058523
> 
> 
> Do you guys like the universal remote which comes with the 3808? I'm coming from an AVR635 and I find it lacking. I may just need to get used to it but so far I am unimpressed.



No I'm not impressed either, but I use my Harmony 880 for everything so I'm hard to impress!!


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisinvermont* /forum/post/12058310
> 
> 
> Well I am buying now, so this isn't an option. I downloaded and looked at the 3808's manual. I can see where you get set a volume level for various inputs but I don't know if this feature takes into effect different volume levels from the input itself. Does your response mean that the 3808 cannot do volume leveling, or that it doesn't have Dolby Volume leveling?
> 
> 
> Chris



current receivers do not automatically adjust for various volume levels example a commercial back to a show. the closest thing you can get to that is the D-Comp or night mode settings for DD sources which limit the dynamic range.


the denons have input level limiting which means that if you have to turn your volume to -20 for comfortable listening on lets say the tv/sat input and then you go to listen to a cd on the cd input and have to turn it down to -35 for the same relative comfortable volume level, you can go in and change tv sat input to like +10db or turn down the cd input so that when you switch inputs it wont be such a different level, its different than programing on tv which is probably what you are wanting and dolby volume is just the technology thats going to fix that issue.


thats kind of how it came out of my head as to explain it in an easier manner lol


heres some information on Dolby volume
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070118-8654.html 


also in a recent podcast from Dolby they discuss Dolby volume
http://www.dolby.com/dolbycast/


----------



## bfrank2me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12060477
> 
> 
> current receivers do not automatically adjust for various volume levels example a commercial back to a show. the closest thing you can get to that is the D-Comp or night mode settings for DD sources which limit the dynamic range.
> 
> 
> the denons have input level limiting which means that if you have to turn your volume to -20 for comfortable listening on lets say the tv/sat input and then you go to listen to a cd on the cd input and have to turn it down to -35 for the same relative comfortable volume level, you can go in and change tv sat input to like +10db or turn down the cd input so that when you switch inputs it wont be such a different level, its different than programing on tv which is probably what you are wanting and dolby volume is just the technology thats going to fix that issue.
> 
> 
> thats kind of how it came out of my head as to explain it in an easier manner lol
> 
> 
> heres some information on Dolby volume
> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070118-8654.html
> 
> 
> also in a recent podcast from Dolby they discuss Dolby volume
> http://www.dolby.com/dolbycast/



It's funny (in a sad way) how nothing has changed in 27 years in the TV industry. When I worked in television in the early '80s we had problems with the advertisers bumping the content audio by up to 5db from the reference color bars and tone at the beginning. As techs we would ratchet down the volume before it went to air, but then the advertisers would just bump it up further. Then we would go back to the reference levels and then their audio would distort. It's been a cat and mouse game all these years so only dynamically discriminating circuitry will fit that bill.


----------



## spiroh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12058583
> 
> 
> No I'm not impressed either, but I use my Harmony 880 for everything so I'm hard to impress!!



Is it hard to set up the Harmony to be used with this receiver and other electronic equipment? In other words is there a settings for the Harmony remote specific to Denon Receivers?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/12060828
> 
> 
> Is it hard to set up the Harmony to be used with this receiver and other electronic equipment? In other words is there a settings for the Harmony remote specific to Denon Receivers?



Most equipment is in the Harmony data base, the Denon was in there but not all the right codes were there so I had to do some learning, however all the codes I had it learn are in the data base now as well as others who have downloaded info so it's better now that it's been out a while.


the short answer is it it easy to set up.


----------



## Laursen

Hi,


Has anyone had any luck selecting a different HDMI video source while streaming music from a media server? I've tried this on my AVR-3808:


Source select -> NET/USB -> Other -> Video Select -> PS3 [SELECT]


"PS3" is V.AUX renamed and assigned to one of the HDMI inputs. My PS3 is turned on, thus delivering both video and audio through HDMI, but when selecting it as video source, the screen just goes black for a few seconds, until the receiver returns to the menu.


Am I doing something wrong, or is there some limitation with NET/USB as source, or perhaps a restriction with HDMI video sources?


I use 1080p for both HDMI input and output.


Best regards,

Jacob Laursen


----------



## [email protected]

I'm running a Radeon 9550 video card's DVI to HDMI into the 3808 > HDMI into My Mitsubishi 57733 1080P DLP. I get perfect screen size at resolution of 1776X1000 - but onlu with a refresh rate of 30 (interlaced). \\

Are there other settings I should try? Is there anything in the HDMI setup that might want to be changed? or Am I better off running the PC straight into the Mits?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Laursen* /forum/post/12061184
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck selecting a different HDMI video source while streaming music from a media server? I've tried this on my AVR-3808:
> 
> 
> Source select -> NET/USB -> Other -> Video Select -> PS3 [SELECT]
> 
> 
> "PS3" is V.AUX renamed and assigned to one of the HDMI inputs. My PS3 is turned on, thus delivering both video and audio through HDMI, but when selecting it as video source, the screen just goes black for a few seconds, until the receiver returns to the menu.
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong, or is there some limitation with NET/USB as source, or perhaps a restriction with HDMI video sources?
> 
> 
> I use 1080p for both HDMI input and output.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Jacob Laursen





Check the pic below.....see the note....


----------



## Abu Saleh

i just picked this receiver up today... it was EXCRUTIATING deciding between this one and the rx-v3800... same exact price but at the end i was adviced to go with the denon.... i have one quick question... i have not hooked up my speakers yet but i wanted to run sound through my tv speakers for fun.... but i am having a problem.... i have components going from my cable box to the receiver for video and analog stereo from the cable box to the receiver for sound.... and one hdmi from the receiver to the tv.... i get video but no sound?!?!??! why is this... i put all the correct settings and chose tv for hdmi audio but still no sound.... it worked fine with the rx-v3800(which i returned)... any help?


----------



## daron73m

How does everyone keep their reciever hooked up to internet without a 20 ft cable running across the floor to the computer?? My reciever is set up in the coat closet with all my A/V stuff in entry way, yet my desktop is in a bedroom 15 feet away??? Some people probably dont care, but nothing like a cable running across the entrance of my house to a bedroom to the router.

thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## rudolpht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/11819561
> 
> 
> 
> So after being a loyal, longtime, Yamaha only supporter, I returned my 3800 and bought a Denon 3808ci. I was reluctant at first, but I am now more than happy with my decision.



Any more on comparison from you or Abu sounds like the same decision? I'll sure hoping the Z11 fixes many of the 3800 shortcomings.


----------



## abstraus

Yes, I would love any input as well on decision making between the Yamaha 3800 and Denon. What didn't you like about the Yamaha?


----------



## Abu Saleh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abu Saleh* /forum/post/12065576
> 
> 
> i just picked this receiver up today... it was EXCRUTIATING deciding between this one and the rx-v3800... same exact price but at the end i was adviced to go with the denon.... i have one quick question... i have not hooked up my speakers yet but i wanted to run sound through my tv speakers for fun.... but i am having a problem.... i have components going from my cable box to the receiver for video and analog stereo from the cable box to the receiver for sound.... and one hdmi from the receiver to the tv.... i get video but no sound?!?!??! why is this... i put all the correct settings and chose tv for hdmi audio but still no sound.... it worked fine with the rx-v3800(which i returned)... any help?



to be honest i bought the rx-v3800 first.. brought it home and had a similar problem to what i described above... so i called yamaha(and they really had no idea what was going on)... so i took it back to the store to test it out... apparently with the yamaha i could get sound through my tv if i ran analog to the receiver BUT not with optical... with the 3808 i cant get sound with analog or optical (only hdmi)............. anyways about why i decided with the 3808.... the 2 things i didnt like about the 3800 were that it is VERY VERY heavy and diffciult to move around.. the 3808 is lighter and easier to manuever... second i liked the blue denon display lights compared to the orange yamaha ones... but what finally made my decision is that i asked the 3 home theatre specialissts at the store which receivers they had in their homes (both the 3808 and 3800 cost exactly the same and for me to choose the 3808 i would have to exchange my open 3800...plus i am good friends with the guys)... all 3 of them told me they have denons and prefer its sound for hme theatres compared to yamaha.....

does anyone have any answers to my original question?!?!?!? oh plus the yamaha does not upconvert 1080i/720p signals to 1080p... i think the 3808 does but not 100% sure


----------



## oldcband




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Abu Saleh* /forum/post/12067257
> 
> 
> to be honest i bought the rx-v3800 first.. brought it home and had a similar problem to what i described above... so i called yamaha(and they really had no idea what was going on)... so i took it back to the store to test it out... apparently with the yamaha i could get sound through my tv if i ran analog to the receiver BUT not with optical... with the 3808 i cant get sound with analog or optical (only hdmi)............. anyways about why i decided with the 3808.... the 2 things i didnt like about the 3800 were that it is VERY VERY heavy and diffciult to move around.. the 3808 is lighter and easier to manuever... second i liked the blue denon display lights compared to the orange yamaha ones... but what finally made my decision is that i asked the 3 home theatre specialissts at the store which receivers they had in their homes (both the 3808 and 3800 cost exactly the same and for me to choose the 3808 i would have to exchange my open 3800...plus i am good friends with the guys)... all 3 of them told me they have denons and prefer its sound for hme theatres compared to yamaha.....
> 
> does anyone have any answers to my original question?!?!?!? oh plus the yamaha does not upconvert 1080i/720p signals to 1080p... i think the 3808 does but not 100% sure



First thing is HDMI set menu. You have to set to "OTHER"


In my 1800 manual it says HDMI audio: Use this feature to select whether to play back HDMI audio signals on this unit or on another HDMI component connected to the HDMI out jack on the rear panel of this unit.


Page 88 on my rx-v1800 model.


----------



## bapenguin

Well...finally pulled the trigger on this. Ordered from JR.com. Hopefully I'll have it by the weekend.


----------



## spiroh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12066109
> 
> 
> How does everyone keep their reciever hooked up to internet without a 20 ft cable running across the floor to the computer?? My reciever is set up in the coat closet with all my A/V stuff in entry way, yet my desktop is in a bedroom 15 feet away??? Some people probably dont care, but nothing like a cable running across the entrance of my house to a bedroom to the router.
> 
> thanks for any suggestions.



I actually ran my cable from the outside of the house to get to it since I did not want to run a wireless configuration. What you can do though is pick up something like this:
http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=570 

http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satel...VisitorWrapper


----------



## spiroh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/12066677
> 
> 
> Yes, I would love any input as well on decision making between the Yamaha 3800 and Denon. What didn't you like about the Yamaha?



At least for me, I know that a lot of Yamaha models have a hard time running at 4ohm configuration. The Denon has no problem running my speakers at 4ohm. Now, I don't know if the 3800 can do it or not but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## farnold

First off thank you guys for providing so much info on these forums. After spending weeks here reading what seemed like 1000 threads I finally pulled the trigger and got a 3808ci. It’s replacing a 10 yr old harmon kardon that had seen better days and I gotta say I have been very impressed so far. The onscreen display made setup easy and the sound quality is great! I've got a klipsch 5.0 speaker setup (apartment living so no sub) that is 12 years old and getting replaced but this receiver made even those beat up old speakers sound good.


Now here is a problem/question I have. I've got my cable box (SA 8300hdc) hooked up with component cables and an optical audio cable with an hdmi cable from the receiver to the TV. When watching a movie or high def channel if I set the receiver to Direct mode then it only outputs front left and right even though the input signal indicator shows that the signal should be coming from the center and side speakers. Switching to Standard mode outputs to all the speakers but from what I've read direct mode is better to use. Shouldn't direct mode just output to the speakers that are active on the input signal indicator? Is there some setting I have to check to have direct mode work correctly? Or am I just completely wrong? Also I do not have the option for Pure Direct for this input or my ps3 (HDMI). How can I enable that option (do I even need it)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farnold* /forum/post/12068906
> 
> 
> When watching a movie or high def channel if I set the receiver to Direct mode then it only outputs front left and right even though the input signal indicator shows that the signal should be coming from the center and side speakers. Switching to Standard mode outputs to all the speakers but from what I've read direct mode is better to use. Shouldn't direct mode just output to the speakers that are active on the input signal indicator? Is there some setting I have to check to have direct mode work correctly? Or am I just completely wrong? Also I do not have the option for Pure Direct for this input or my ps3 (HDMI). How can I enable that option (do I even need it)? Thanks in advance!



- Pure Direct bypasses all processing from the receiver. I would only use it if your equipment has a better DAC than the 3808ci, which isn't likely for cheaper equipment. Since your cable box most likely will not decode Dolby Digital, you'll only get Stereo.


Plus, with Audyssey, I would assume that you would want all signals to be processed by the receiver. So unless you have a really expensive CD player with an incredible DAC, don't bother with Pure Direct.


----------



## dmcdayton

I thought Direct was just for listening to 2Channel music?


Is it supposed to work with multi-channel audio as well?


Farnold, I have same cable box and am contemplating 3808. Is there reason you're going into the 3808 over Component instead of HDMI?


----------



## farnold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12069108
> 
> 
> - Pure Direct bypasses all processing from the receiver. I would only use it if your equipment has a better DAC than the 3808ci, which isn't likely for cheaper equipment. Since your cable box most likely will not decode Dolby Digital, you'll only get Stereo.
> 
> 
> Plus, with Audyssey, I would assume that you would want all signals to be processed by the receiver. So unless you have a really expensive CD player with an incredible DAC, don't bother with Pure Direct.



Thanks! I figured I just wasn't getting it. It sounds awesome the way it is but I was just worried I wasn't getting the most out of the system.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcdayton* /forum/post/12069144
> 
> 
> 
> Farnold, I have same cable box and am contemplating 3808. Is there reason you're going into the 3808 over Component instead of HDMI?



I ended up using component because the 3808 manual seems to state that you can not watch an HDMI source and listen to a different audio input. I need to run music and watch tv at the same time so hdmi wouldn't work for me. I use itunes for my music and an aiport express to hook it up to the receiver. I change the video source for the airport express input to be that of the tv and I get tv and music.


Could someone please confirm that that is how you have to do it or is there a work around using hdmi?


----------



## openwheelracing

When you hit the "direct/stereo" button, the receiver switches between "direct" and "stereo". From my experience, you want to keep it in "direct" to get what you want.


----------



## livetoride

I have a 7.1 NHT speaker setup with Pioneer 95 Blu-Ray player and know I am upgrading my receiver from a Pioneer Elite 82 to either the Denon 3808 or 4308. In terms of power and features will I be happy with the 3808 or should I pony up and go for the 4308?


----------



## davea8333

Networking works fine - after fixing my network cable!!


----------



## msterling21

Just a heads up, 6ave.com is doing a promo starting next week but I was able to get in on it today. Not sure if I can post the sales contact though, let me know if you're interested or I can go ahead and post it here. I've been shopping around and gave them a call. It's not blowout, but pretty good (think ebay).


Got the KEFs too http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post12071528 


My gf is gonna kill me.


Edit: I've gotten a few PM's. I can't respond to them all so please go to fatwallet and search for denon. Thanks.


----------



## Abu Saleh

finally got the speakers hooked up... vr2's in the front, vrc, and vrx's in the back with a xb6... all boston.... 3808 as the receiver.. i have never owned a receiver before so i dont have anything to compare to but sound was INCREDIBLE... i CANT even describe tranformers hd-dvd... and its not even hd audio.... since i bought all the speakers and tv... i was able to get the price of the 3808 to $1200... i was offered the yamaha 3800 for $1200 as well... but went with the 3808 because it was lighter, i liked the blue display lights and the gui was nicer to use.........


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msterling21* /forum/post/12071561
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, 6ave.com is doing a promo starting next week but I was able to get in on it today.



Do you mean a promo on the AVR 3808CI?


----------



## Chrisinvermont

Thanks TechTVman! I tried to reply and thank you a couple of times but I was quoting your post with the URL's so I learned about the spam limiter and my posts didn't make it.


Anyone have any thoughts on the upconverter for the 3808? Until January I am stuck with SD, although it is crisp and clean SD. The TV will be a 40" Sony XBR4. I am just trying to find out which unit (AVR or TV) will best handle the upconverting.


Chris


----------



## GCS

So one question comes to mind is this worth getting as an upgrade from a Denon 3806??


I have been a long time Denon fan but was never really wowed by the 3806.


It appears the 3808ci doesn't have all the issues the new Onkyos do which tilts me in the Denon direction.


It would be yet another costly upgrade to do so since the 3806 probably has very little dollar value in it anymore.


Current hook ups would be DirecTV HD, PS3, HD-XA2.


Thoughts??


Thanks


Greg


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

I've had my 3808 for only a day now. I've gotten eveything to work fine except when I put in a music CD. For some reason I'm getting no sound from the sub? DVD's, HD-DVD's and X-Box 360 games all work fine, but no matter which device I put it in, as soon as I play a CD, no sub.


Any ideas?


----------



## msterling21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12071922
> 
> 
> Do you mean a promo on the AVR 3808CI?



Yeah on the 3808CI and KEF 3005


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/12073153
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for only a day now. I've gotten eveything to work fine except when I put in a music CD. For some reason I'm getting no sound from the sub? DVD's, HD-DVD's and X-Box 360 games all work fine, but no matter which device I put it in, as soon as I play a CD, no sub.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



do you have your front speakers set to "large"? If so, no signal is being directed to the sub. Set the front speakers to "small", and adjust the front crossover to 60Hz. You'll get a nice full range from the fronts, but now you will get signals below 60Hz to the subs.


You can even use a lower freq if you want, if the front speakers can go that low. But, "large" will cause no signal to the sub.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msterling21* /forum/post/12073376
> 
> 
> Yeah on the 3808CI and KEF 3005



You have to buy both together?


----------



## msterling21

No


----------



## Don Black

So does the 3808CI have a feature similar to Harman Kardon's Logic7? Whereby stereo sound, from a TV channel, for example, can be spread out over all 7 speaker channels (instead of just two speakers)?


Thanks!


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Black* /forum/post/12074777
> 
> 
> So does the 3808CI have a feature similar to Harman Kardon's Logic7? Whereby stereo sound, from a TV channel, for example, can be spread out over all 7 speaker channels (instead of just two speakers)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you can select 5 or 7 channel stereo.


----------



## garypen

There are also a variety of Surround modes that will simulate 5.1/7.1 from a stereo source.


----------



## ShakeMan

I just got my 3808 today, and I just finished the auto setup. Taking the advice given in this thread, I set my mains to small and put the crossover at 60Hz and also set it to LFE+main. The other speakers are all set to 80.


The only confusion I have is the last entry in the crossover frequency menu, the LFE+main. Is that a low pass or high pass crossover? When I had the system hooked up to a Yamaha receiver, there was a horrible trough around 100Hz, and even my SMS-1 sub EQ couldn't fix it. I'm assuming it was due to the crossover in the Yamaha. My lousy room acoustics probably didn't help much either. I'm hoping the Audyssey will correct that.


This is where I'm confused. I don't want to create another trough, but I don't want a huge peak either. Do I need to set the front crossover and the LFE+main crossover to the same frequency? I can't get my head around whether having the fronts at 60Hz and the LFE+main at 80Hz (or whatever it needs to be) will cause a peak, trough, or even things out.


I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Rosso_Corsa

Just got mine today. Loving it, but I'm having trouble peeling of that nasty marketing sticker on the right side of the front door. The one that advertises 'HD Audio', 'HDMI 1.3', and so forth.


Good lord, it is ugly. Any tips for getting it off without breaking all my fingernails?


----------



## broadwayblue

So I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the Denon...but just wanted to make sure HDMI works fine with SA8300HD cable boxes. I know there were a lot of problems in the past...hopefully the cable boxes have been fixed with recent firmware updates.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12074265
> 
> 
> do you have your front speakers set to "large"? If so, no signal is being directed to the sub. Set the front speakers to "small", and adjust the front crossover to 60Hz. You'll get a nice full range from the fronts, but now you will get signals below 60Hz to the subs.
> 
> 
> You can even use a lower freq if you want, if the front speakers can go that low. But, "large" will cause no signal to the sub.



The fronts were indeed set to large by the Audessey. You're right, as soon as I set them to small the sub kicked in. Thanks so much for the advice, the silly manual mentions nothing about it.


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosso_Corsa* /forum/post/12075574
> 
> 
> Just got mine today. Loving it, but I'm having trouble peeling of that nasty marketing sticker on the right side of the front door. The one that advertises 'HD Audio', 'HDMI 1.3', and so forth.
> 
> 
> Good lord, it is ugly. Any tips for getting it off without breaking all my fingernails?



The oil in peanut butter destroys all glue know to man. rub a pinch on it and leave it for a couple of hours then peel it off.


----------



## ShakeMan

I have a Dish SD DVR on one source and a Denon DVD player on another. On my old receiver, I had to manually go in and set the aspect ratio from 4:3 to 16:9 (or "through") every time I switched sources because the 16:9 setting would stretch the 4:3 picture on the Dish receiver. Does the 3808 allow you to set that per source, or is it just a universal setting?


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12075766
> 
> 
> So I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the Denon...but just wanted to make sure HDMI works fine with SA8300HD cable boxes. I know there were a lot of problems in the past...hopefully the cable boxes have been fixed with recent firmware updates.



Took all of 20 minutes to get hooked up and producing sound. Switched to video via the SA8300HD...nothing. Damn....decided to switch to composite....found the HDMI plug fell out of the back of the SA8300. Plugged it in and switched to tv/cbl...all is well. Worked perfectly!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/12075967
> 
> 
> The fronts were indeed set to large by the Audessey. You're right, as soon as I set them to small the sub kicked in. Thanks so much for the advice, the silly manual mentions nothing about it.



I had the same issue when listening to music, and had to figure it out by myself, as well. Glad I could help.


----------



## luth2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12077574
> 
> 
> I had the same issue when listening to music, and had to figure it out by myself, as well. Glad I could help.



I run my L/R speakers on large and use the sub listening to music (off the ipod). I have the LFE+mains on. It sounds quite good. I control the sub level on the sub itself.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirJohnFalstaff* /forum/post/12073153
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for only a day now. I've gotten eveything to work fine except when I put in a music CD. For some reason I'm getting no sound from the sub? DVD's, HD-DVD's and X-Box 360 games all work fine, but no matter which device I put it in, as soon as I play a CD, no sub.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Check your crossover settings for 2CHStereo/Direct, there's a separate menu for it, somewhere I can't recall where ... Make sure you select Custom and set the sub to LFE+Main and a crossover appropriate for your speakers.


----------



## Mary Ann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12058102
> 
> 
> better wait for a AVR with Dolby Volume coming sometime in 08' for your volume leveling needs



I have my 3808ci set to medium for night listening mode. This will help level out the loud commercials.


My only issue now is that HD TV, from our H-20 Direct TV box, looked better going straight HDMI out (H-20) to HDMI in on our Sharp 37" LCD TV (older model). I have the H-20 set to native and the 3808ci set to A-H, H-H on the HDMI setting with 1080i as the output. The 3808ci does such a good job upscaling SD though, that finally after 3 years I can watch SD on the Sharp. HD TV looks soft and the picture is a littel grey now that I am using the 3808ci as an HDMI switcher.


----------



## techtvman

well i also mentioned in a post that the night modes or dynamic range compression would be a half way solution to this, so glad to see that night mode its working enough for you.


as for the h20 looking better straight into the tv vs into the 38, you could always choose passthru and set the h20 to 1080i instead of native


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luth2000* /forum/post/12080939
> 
> 
> I run my L/R speakers on large and use the sub listening to music (off the ipod). I have the LFE+mains on. It sounds quite good. I control the sub level on the sub itself.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/12081033
> 
> 
> Check your crossover settings for 2CHStereo/Direct, there's a separate menu for it, somewhere I can't recall where ... Make sure you select Custom and set the sub to LFE+Main and a crossover appropriate for your speakers.



I keep my sub output set to LFE only. It's clean and tight that way.


That LFE/LFE+Mains setting is apparently only for surround modes, as the low end does go to my sub when listening to stereo music, even though I have it set to LFE only. (As long as I manually set the front speakers to small, and adjust the crossover manually, as mentioned in a previous post.)


----------



## andres76

Hi there.

I received the 3808 last Friday and for the most part I like it. I was a little concerned about the video processing and it turned out to be really good. Along with the receiver I ordered a set of Onkyo 6.1 speakers (Onkyo SKS-HT240), mainly based on specialized reviews of web sites like Cnet, and customer's reviews of sites like Amazon.com. Well, the one thing I was expecting to impress me the most was the sound, and as it turned out, I'm not all that impressed. I mean, audio from DVDs, SACD, and even Tv is really good (or superb, depending on the source), but when I play a CD the audio is just not good, let alone MP3. I know CD quality is not as good as DVD, SACD, etc.., but for a receiver in this price range it's just unacceptable. I have tried different CDs with the same results, and the problem is the voice; the music is nice and with a lot of detail, but the voice sounds to bright and a little distorted. I even sent the speakers back and got pair of Polk monitor 50 and although the sound is a little better, I'm still not satisfied. I thought it might be the CD player (Sony PS3), so I tried a different player with same results. I'm going to try another set of speakers (JBL Stadium) to see if that changes anything, cause I really wanna keep this unit. I'm trying to do anything I can before sending it back, so any suggestion would be welcome and greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## vet1989

Is it possible to switch monitor output types? I use HDMI for my projector output but would like to add an output to a VGA LCD computer monitor so I won't have to fire up the projector for music, receiver adjustments, etc. My input sources are all HDMI.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12082685
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> I received the 3808 last Friday and for the most part I like it. I was a little concerned about the video processing and it turned out to be really good. Along with the receiver I ordered a set of Onkyo 6.1 speakers (Onkyo SKS-HT240), mainly based on specialized reviews of web sites like Cnet, and customer's reviews of sites like Amazon.com. Well, the one thing I was expecting to impress me the most was the sound, and as it turned out, I'm not all that impressed. I mean, audio from DVDs, SACD, and even Tv is really good (or superb, depending on the source), but when I play a CD the audio is just not good, let alone MP3. I know CD quality is not as good as DVD, SACD, etc.., but for a receiver in this price range it's just unacceptable. I have tried different CDs with the same results, and the problem is the voice; the music is nice and with a lot of detail, but the voice sounds to bright and a little distorted. I even sent the speakers back and got pair of Polk monitor 50 and although the sound is a little better, I'm still not satisfied. I thought it might be the CD player (Sony PS3), so I tried a different player with same results. I'm going to try another set of speakers (JBL Stadium) to see if that changes anything, cause I really wanna keep this unit. I'm trying to do anything I can before sending it back, so any suggestion would be welcome and greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Did you do the auto-setup? If so, the Audessey EQ may be the culprit.


I highly recommend you go into the manual speaker configuration, and set the distances manually, based on actual distance; set all speaker sizes to small; set surreound crossovers to 80Hz, the M50's to 60Hz, and the center to 80 or 60 depending on model; make sure the sub is "on".


Go into Room EQ setting, and change to "OFF" or "Manual EQ". If you choose Manual EQ, you should go into the Manual EQ settings, and adjust the FL/FR EQ to dip 3-4dB at 4KHz, 8KHz at -2db, and 2KHz -2dB. (After making the EQ change, you need to go back to Speaker Config, and change speaker size from small to large and back to small, in order to make those Manual EQ changes stick. A stupid bug.)


You may want to experiment with the EQ settings. But, I think you will find those to be a good starting point for smooth, clean music.


Also, I find that LFE only to the sub is cleaner than LFE+Main. But, that is for Surround modes only, not stereo. In stereo, the bass will go to the sub simply by setting the front speakers to small, and adjusting the crossover.


----------



## openwheelracing

The Denon 3808 is seriously handicapped by your speakers. If you think the Onkyo speakers sound good, wait til you try better speakers.


----------



## andres76



Thanks for the quick response and for all the sugestions. I will try that when I get home tonight and will let you know if anything changes. By the way, after running the Audessey auto setup, the front speakers size appears to be ''Large'' (it was set to 'Small' when I had the Onkyos). So, should I set 'em to small anyway? (they're fairly large).


----------



## garypen

Yes. Set them to small, and the crossover to 60Hz, as I suggested above.


----------



## SushiBill

1. This remote has me whipped. I would guess to change sources, you would simply press the component you want to change to in the EL section of the remote. That doesn't work. How do you change sources from say DVD to TV?


2. How can you set up individual crossovers for each channel ????


3. I can't get the tuner to change channels. I can get the presets to change but can't do incremental changes between stations. How does this work?\\


4. I don't want anything but passthrough on my video. My DVD and TV do all the work. How do I set the HDMI up for passthrough??


Thanks


----------



## andres76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mary Ann* /forum/post/12081056
> 
> 
> I have my 3808ci set to medium for night listening mode. This will help level out the loud commercials.
> 
> 
> My only issue now is that HD TV, from our H-20 Direct TV box, looked better going straight HDMI out (H-20) to HDMI in on our Sharp 37" LCD TV (older model). I have the H-20 set to native and the 3808ci set to A-H, H-H on the HDMI setting with 1080i as the output. The 3808ci does such a good job upscaling SD though, that finally after 3 years I can watch SD on the Sharp. HD TV looks soft and the picture is a littel grey now that I am using the 3808ci as an HDMI switcher.



When I first received the unit I was somehow disappointed of the HD picture as well. I tweaked some of the video settings and that seams to have worked. What I did was setting the color space to RGB and then selected Enhanced RGB. I too have it set to A-H and H-H. Again, I think that worked for me because it now looks great. Although in my case the output resolution is set to 1080p for all my sources since that is the native resolution of my Tv (Sony KDS-R60XBR2).


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12084779
> 
> 
> 1. This remote has me whipped. I would guess to change sources, you would simply press the component you want to change to in the EL section of the remote. That doesn't work. How do you change sources from say DVD to TV?
> 
> 
> 2. How can you set up individual crossovers for each channel ????
> 
> 
> 3. I can't get the tuner to change channels. I can get the presets to change but can't do incremental changes between stations. How does this work?\\
> 
> 
> 4. I don't want anything but passthrough on my video. My DVD and TV do all the work. How do I set the HDMI up for passthrough??
> 
> 
> Thanks



Wow, this remote is a clunk-er to get figured out. I was going to swear that my manual channel change on the tuner was not working. I still can't get a manual change on the receiver itself but...I did finally figure the answer to question 1 and 3. I got a lot of programming to do on my Sony RM AX4000 to get away from this remote.


Still could use help with 2 and 4


----------



## SushiBill

Plugged my headphones in and began jamming with a little Jimi while the kids were taking a nap. I thought the Headphones (as described on P.46) plugged in disabled the speakers and pre-outs.


In my case...NOT! Freakin' wife came in screaming that I woke the kids up and I didn't have a clue because I had some Shure E4's in.


Any idea why this didn't work?


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12082685
> 
> 
> Hi there.
> 
> I received the 3808 last Friday and for the most part I like it. I was a little concerned about the video processing and it turned out to be really good. Along with the receiver I ordered a set of Onkyo 6.1 speakers (Onkyo SKS-HT240), mainly based on specialized reviews of web sites like Cnet, and customer's reviews of sites like Amazon.com. Well, the one thing I was expecting to impress me the most was the sound, and as it turned out, I'm not all that impressed. I mean, audio from DVDs, SACD, and even Tv is really good (or superb, depending on the source), but when I play a CD the audio is just not good, let alone MP3. I know CD quality is not as good as DVD, SACD, etc.., but for a receiver in this price range it's just unacceptable. I have tried different CDs with the same results, and the problem is the voice; the music is nice and with a lot of detail, but the voice sounds to bright and a little distorted. I even sent the speakers back and got pair of Polk monitor 50 and although the sound is a little better, I'm still not satisfied. I thought it might be the CD player (Sony PS3), so I tried a different player with same results. I'm going to try another set of speakers (JBL Stadium) to see if that changes anything, cause I really wanna keep this unit. I'm trying to do anything I can before sending it back, so any suggestion would be welcome and greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I started this HT/Music system upgrade by becoming interested in the Onkyo HT in a BOX...their top of the line one that is TXH certified (can't remember the model now).


Based on recommendations, I knew that system was not going to be much better than my 6 year old JBL speaker/Yamaha receiver combo. The advice I got was to put as much as I could into the speakers and then upgrade the amp later. The speakers are where the most sound benefits are gained.


So, I ended up with Klipsch reference series speakers along with their sub. After listening for awhile, took the sub back and got a better one (Martin Logan Abyss...) Almost heaven.....


I realized that while the Klipsch are really efficient and wonderful speakers, the amp wasn't doing them justice. So, on with an amp search. Almost bought a Denon floor model 4306. Just as I was to pull the trigger, found out about the 3808 and it was all over.


The sound of the Denon is almost perfect....probably will be when I get it dialed in (only had it for 24hours). However, I couldn't imagine it on my old speakers and I think they are in the same league or a tad bit better than the set you bought.


I really think that's why your speakers sound like crap. Mine sounded good before any set up and every little tweak I am making is having them sing at a whole new level.


I think you got the cart before the horse...and a damn nice cart at that. Arguably, you got ONE of the best receivers out there today and matched it with unequaled quality speakers. Trust me and about everyone else that owns one of the 3808...they don't sound like crap!!!!


Dial those suckers in the best you can but...if, you can take them back, Best Buy Magnolia has Klipsch Reference series speakers and you can get 20% off there (they won't discount the sub that much). I got the large RF82s mains, a Martin Logan Abyss Sub (a true pleasure), and the Klipsch Reference Surrounds and Center for around for around $2400.00. I can guarantee my system sounds like it cost a lot more. Best wishes!


----------



## baltik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/11533504
> 
> 
> A quick question since I don't own the 3808ci yet. I'm having a little problem with my Toshiba A2 HD-DVD player. It seems like the HDMI output is much darker than the Component output. I have a JVC D-ILA, so there isn't an input by input setting. It simply has a SD and HD video setting. So if I adjust the contrast to "fix" the A2, it drastically changes the brightness of my other HD sources.
> 
> 
> On page 30 of the instruction manual, it describes a Color Space option (YCbCr & RGB). Does the 3808ci convert one to the other for HDMI inputs? I'm wondering it if has any effect on the A2 HDMI output.



Has anyone else run into this or managed to resolve this issue - I am bout to pull the trigger on a 3808 and an A2 but am concerned aboit them not "mating" well.


Another unrelated and dumb question - If I connect my DVR via HDMI to my Denon and then my Denon via HDMI to my TV (panny 8uk) no actual signal converion takes place in the denon? even if i am watching a 480i source?


----------



## Don Black

I know that the 3808 can upconvert signals (e.g., Composite/SVideo/Component inputs to HDMI output).


Can it also downconvert signals from HDMI inputs to component outputs? My plasma doesn't support HDMI but I'm dying to get a BluRay player...


Thanks!


----------



## trose02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12086235
> 
> 
> Plugged my headphones in and began jamming with a little Jimi while the kids were taking a nap. I thought the Headphones (as described on P.46) plugged in disabled the speakers and pre-outs.
> 
> 
> In my case...NOT! Freakin' wife came in screaming that I woke the kids up and I didn't have a clue because I had some Shure E4's in.
> 
> 
> Any idea why this didn't work?



The owners manual clearly states that you should have defeated the speaker and preout circuits when plugging in the headphones. It even mentions headphones as a possible reason for no sound from speakers in the troubleshooting section.


Because you are using a mini-plug device thru a 1/4" adapter, I wonder if the E4s are failing to generate enough impedance to trip the speaker off.


You might try a set of full sized headphones and see if the receiver displays the same behavior.


Weird.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baltik* /forum/post/12086828
> 
> 
> Has anyone else run into this or managed to resolve this issue - I am bout to pull the trigger on a 3808 and an A2 but am concerned aboit them not "mating" well.



- The A2 colorspace problem is only one when you use HDMI > DVI. I confirmed this after buying the A30, which has no issues. Even though I was using a HDMI > HDMI connection, for some reason, my TV was reporting that it was a DVI device... which the Denon 3808ci confirmed.


So unless you have a DVI input on your TV, there shouldn't be any issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baltik* /forum/post/12086828
> 
> 
> Another unrelated and dumb question - If I connect my DVR via HDMI to my Denon and then my Denon via HDMI to my TV (panny 8uk) no actual signal converion takes place in the denon? even if i am watching a 480i source?



- It should pass the original resolution untouched if you don't enable scaling,


----------



## 6speed

A big thanks goes out to msterling21 on the 6th AVE deal for 3808...wow! I'll be ordering tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## xAVHTx

Anyone else notice the MSRP (Canadian) seems to be falling rapidly on this model? It severely undercuts both the Sony 5300ES and the Onkyo 875, making it quite an attractive option in that price range.


----------



## peeweep69

Spiroh

How does true-hd on your 3808 compare to avr635's logic7, cuz I love that logic7 sound, so much sweeter than dd, sorry, know it's OT. I'm trying to hold off until 2008-09 models but Samsungs taken it's sweet azz time rolling out the up5000 with 8 analogs.


----------



## luth2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12083550
> 
> 
> Yes. Set them to small, and the crossover to 60Hz, as I suggested above.



Everyone - crossover settings, EQ settings, and LFE or LFE+Mains, plus many other options on this receiver, will depend on the speakers and the environment they are set in, as well as the source of the sound.


It is interesting to share the settings that each of us use, but that is not to say that those settings will sound best in your living room.


For example Garypen and I have almost opposite tweaks - he's cutting high frequencies, while I have higher sub crossover (80) + mains, and just slightly boost eq at 63 and 125 (.5).


Just get in there and play with the manual eq, the different crossover points, the sub level, and minor eq tweaks. You'll learn a lot about what your system has, and where it needs a slight tweak.


----------



## garypen

Of course the individual EQ settings, and even crossover settings will differ for each individual. I thought I mentioned that my suggestions were a starting point. The reason I mentioned those EQ settings is because the OP said music sounded HARSH. That is where a person should start who wants to smooth out harsh-sounding music. There is no argument as to that point. Now....


The following is true for EVERYBODY with a 3808, regardless of room acoustics, brand or model of speaker, or individual taste:

If you want signal to go to your subwoofer while playing music in a Stereo mode, you will need to set your FL/FR speakers to SMALL, and set the crossover setting to whatever point you wish the signal to go to the sub.


If you keep your fronts set to Large, _no signal will go to your sub_. PERIOD.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trose02* /forum/post/12086978
> 
> 
> Because you are using a mini-plug device thru a 1/4" adapter, I wonder if the E4s are failing to generate enough impedance to trip the speaker off.



In the old days, a physical switch was built in to the headphone jack. I guess those days are gone, eh?


----------



## luth2000

If you keep your fronts set to Large, _no signal will go to your sub_. PERIOD.[/quote]


I'm not trying to argue, but my 3808 has mains set to large, and the sub most definitely is receiving and outputting signal (when playing in stereo mode)....after I read your posts earlier today I turned on the system, and triple checked what I'm reporting.


----------



## garypen

Hmmm. It would not output to the sub in stereo mode until I put them to small, and changed the crossover. Maybe my particular 3808 is spunged? Or, perhaps it's LFE+Main setting? (I keep mine on LFE only.)


Can you adjust you crossover freq with them set to large? Those options were greyed out for me, while it was set to large.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luth2000* /forum/post/12090017
> 
> 
> If you keep your fronts set to Large, _no signal will go to your sub_. PERIOD.



I'm not trying to argue, but my 3808 has mains set to large, and the sub most definitely is receiving and outputting signal (when playing in stereo mode)....after I read your posts earlier today I turned on the system, and triple checked what I'm reporting.[/quote]


So does mine. The OP is just wrong.


fafner


----------



## kluken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12087003
> 
> 
> - The A2 colorspace problem is only one when you use HDMI > DVI. I confirmed this after buying the A30, which has no issues. Even though I was using a HDMI > HDMI connection, for some reason, my TV was reporting that it was a DVI device... which the Denon 3808ci confirmed.
> 
> 
> So unless you have a DVI input on your TV, there shouldn't be any issue.
> 
> 
> 
> - It should pass the original resolution untouched if you don't enable scaling,




Can someone elaborate on this? I am getting an A2 and will be driving it via HDMI into the DVI or my Hitachi 57" RPTV? What colorspace issue is there?


----------



## MPNX2

Has there been any bench tests done on the 3808ci? I would like to know what the actual WPC is with all channels driven. I currently have an HK AVR7200 and I am looking to make the jump into HD-DVD and need the HDMI switching. The HK is a high current amp and outputs 100WPC all driven (actually a little more on the bench according the sound and vision) I would like to know if this Denon will provide more power than my 7200. Thanks...


----------



## MPNX2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6speed* /forum/post/12087175
> 
> 
> A big thanks goes out to msterling21 on the 6th AVE deal for 3808...wow! I'll be ordering tonight or tomorrow.




Did you have to call to get the deal? I am having trouble finding it.....


----------



## Daniel Eddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MPNX2* /forum/post/12090841
> 
> 
> Has there been any bench tests done on the 3808ci? I would like to know what the actual WPC is with all channels driven. I currently have an HK AVR7200 and I am looking to make the jump into HD-DVD and need the HDMI switching. The HK is a high current amp and outputs 100WPC all driven (actually a little more on the bench according the sound and vision) I would like to know if this Denon will provide more power than my 7200. Thanks...



I haven't seen any benchmarks or professional reviews either. I am hoping to see one before I make my decision. I am back and forth between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808.


----------



## MPNX2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Eddy* /forum/post/12091179
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any benchmarks or professional reviews either. I am hoping to see one before I make my decision. I am back and forth between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808.



It sure would be nice to see one....


----------



## corego

I posted previously about problems with Windows Media Connect on the 3808. I called Denon and they suggested I used Twonky but knowing there was nothing wrong with WMC because of the Roku working fine I knew it had to be something on the Denon.


Anyway, I deleted my music library file and let WMP11 recreate the library. At first it was going fine, I stopped it after 1000 tracks and tested the receiver. It showed all the local and network music fine and played it all back, MP3 and WMA both. After that I figured I'd let WMP add all the music back. We're talking about 3500 albums... after I did that I went to test the receiver again.


It still had Ben Harper loaded and it played back. But then I went all the way back to the Internet Radio / Network Audio portion. I then went into the WMC share and then tried going into the Music folder. At that point the problems started again, I'd try and go further into the share but the TV would just go black and then the Denon would time out.


Sounds like a definite issue with the receiver... anyone have any ideas? Is it not able to handle this many albums and tracks?


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MPNX2* /forum/post/12090963
> 
> 
> Did you have to call to get the deal? I am having trouble finding it.....



What is shown on Fat Wallets is for real I just got it this morning,its going on till Nov.8


----------



## Chum

Thanks for the head's up on the deal - no shipping or tax just made it that much sweeter. I've been sitting on the fence for about 2 months, but I figure even if I don't like the receiver I'll be able to recover my money through local sale (the B&Ms around me refuse to budge from the MSRP).


Gone be a long couple of weeks waiting for the basement to be finished.


----------



## Darth Martel

good lookin out msterling21. I called Scott after lunch and ordered the 3808. You can't get a better deal anywhere. 6th ave is an approved retailer and with no tax and no shipping the price they offer is amazing. I'll post my reviews after I get it next week.


My setup will be:

Inputs

PS3

Comcast HD DVR

HTPC (2GHz, 2GB DDR, X-Fi Gamer sound, Nvidia 6800GT video DVI out)

Receiver/Amps

Denon 3808ci

Harman Kardon Citation 7.1 (450W/ch) for front L/R

Harman Kardon PA2400 (340W) for Center

Harman Kardon PA2200 (100W/ch) for LR/RR

Speakers

Acoustic Research AR1 Hi-Res (front L/R)

Acoustic Research AR2C Hi-Res (Center)

Acoustic Research AR15 Hi-Res (SL, SR, RL, RR)


----------



## comus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/12090261
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to argue, but my 3808 has mains set to large, and the sub most definitely is receiving and outputting signal (when playing in stereo mode)....after I read your posts earlier today I turned on the system, and triple checked what I'm reporting.



So does mine. The OP is just wrong.


fafner[/quote]


Doesnt this have to do with the subwoofer setting? If its set to "LFE" or "LFE + Mains"?


I dont have the manual downloaded on this computer, so I cant cut and paste what the manual exactly says.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Eddy* /forum/post/12091179
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any benchmarks or professional reviews either. I am hoping to see one before I make my decision. I am back and forth between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808.



Since the 905 and the 3808 can be had for roughly the same price, I am thinking it would make sense to consider the 905 instead of the 875. Unless the 3808 is more than you wish to spend.


----------



## andres76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12086702
> 
> 
> I started this HT/Music system upgrade by becoming interested in the Onkyo HT in a BOX...their top of the line one that is TXH certified (can't remember the model now).
> 
> 
> Based on recommendations, I knew that system was not going to be much better than my 6 year old JBL speaker/Yamaha receiver combo. The advice I got was to put as much as I could into the speakers and then upgrade the amp later. The speakers are where the most sound benefits are gained.
> 
> 
> So, I ended up with Klipsch reference series speakers along with their sub. After listening for awhile, took the sub back and got a better one (Martin Logan Abyss...) Almost heaven.....
> 
> 
> I realized that while the Klipsch are really efficient and wonderful speakers, the amp wasn't doing them justice. So, on with an amp search. Almost bought a Denon floor model 4306. Just as I was to pull the trigger, found out about the 3808 and it was all over.
> 
> 
> The sound of the Denon is almost perfect....probably will be when I get it dialed in (only had it for 24hours). However, I couldn't imagine it on my old speakers and I think they are in the same league or a tad bit better than the set you bought.
> 
> 
> I really think that's why your speakers sound like crap. Mine sounded good before any set up and every little tweak I am making is having them sing at a whole new level.
> 
> 
> I think you got the cart before the horse...and a damn nice cart at that. Arguably, you got ONE of the best receivers out there today and matched it with unequaled quality speakers. Trust me and about everyone else that owns one of the 3808...they don't sound like crap!!!!
> 
> 
> Dial those suckers in the best you can but...if, you can take them back, Best Buy Magnolia has Klipsch Reference series speakers and you can get 20% off there (they won't discount the sub that much). I got the large RF82s mains, a Martin Logan Abyss Sub (a true pleasure), and the Klipsch Reference Surrounds and Center for around for around $2400.00. I can guarantee my system sounds like it cost a lot more. Best wishes!



Thanks for your suggestions on the speaker setup. I sure have heard great things about Klipsh speakers. I really believe the 3808 is indeed a great receiver. That's why I choose it among some five that were at the top of the list (Sony 5300ES, Onkyo 875, Yamaha 3800, Pioneer 94..) I looked at some of the available speakers from Best Buy and they do have some Klipsch. The _Klipsch - Synergy III F2_ is on sale at $272.00 a piece. As of right now that's about as much as I would be willing to spend on a pair of front speakers (each). Based on your experience with Klipsch, I would like to know your opinion on this particular model (I know it's not the Reference but...).


My dissatisfaction with the sound got to a point that made me buy another receiver to see if there was a big difference. I bought the Onkyo 805 that has great reviews and the difference is not too noticeable. So, what I initially suspected about having the wrong speakers and what you suggested was pretty much confirmed. I now have almost a month to decide between the two receivers. I'm going to audition some other speakers hopping that I can put together a system I feel happy with.


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12102051
> 
> 
> My dissatisfaction with the sound got to a point that made me buy another receiver to see if there was a big difference. I bought the Onkyo 805 that has great reviews and the difference is not too noticeable. So, what I initially suspected about having the wrong speakers and what you suggested was pretty much confirmed. I now have almost a month to decide between the two receivers. I'm going to audition some other speakers hopping that I can put together a system I feel happy with.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.



The choice of speakers is going to make a much bigger difference in your system than the AVR you have. Your target price of $270 for the fronts is going to limit your choice. Listen to the highest price Klipsch speakers you can find and then go to a speciality shop and listen to someting that costs twice as much as a reference point.


If you choose wisely now for speakers you might never want to upgrade them again in your life. If you "settle" then you may regret your purchase in as short a time as 3-6 months.


In any case, make sure you can try out speakers in your home before any sale is finalized. There will be a world of difference between what you hear in a store and what you hear at home.


Good luck in your search.


fafner


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/12102582
> 
> 
> The choice of speakers is going to make a much bigger difference in your system than the AVR you have. Your target price of $270 for the fronts is going to limit your choice. Listen to the highest price Klipsch speakers you can find and then go to a speciality shop and listen to someting that costs twice as much as a reference point.
> 
> 
> If you choose wisely now for speakers you might never want to upgrade them again in your life. If you "settle" then you may regret your purchase in as short a time as 3-6 months.
> 
> 
> In any case, make sure you can try out speakers in your home before any sale is finalized. There will be a world of difference between what you hear in a store and what you hear at home.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search.
> 
> 
> fafner



Not to butt in, but I have to agree. I have a set of Pardigm Studio Monitors and Atom surrounds that I've been using for over 10 years and they still sound great.


It's like buying a really good "quality" pair of shoes. They might cost 2 - 3 times more, but they'll last 10x longer. I said quality because you need to check them out in person, price is not the best indicator, also like shoes, just because they fit one person, doesn't mean they'll fit you as well.


----------



## Daniel Eddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12101207
> 
> 
> Since the 905 and the 3808 can be had for roughly the same price, I am thinking it would make sense to consider the 905 instead of the 875. Unless the 3808 is more than you wish to spend.



The 905 is on my list also. Unfortunately it will be most likely a few hundred out of my price range. From what I have see the 3808 and 875 can be had cheaper than the 905. If you know anything otherwise, please PM me. The Reon, networking, and USB are all extras I would love to have. The OSD of the 3808 is a huge plus but not a determining factor.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12085510
> 
> 
> When I first received the unit I was somehow disappointed of the HD picture as well. I tweaked some of the video settings and that seams to have worked. What I did was setting the color space to RGB and then selected Enhanced RGB. I too have it set to A-H and H-H. Again, I think that worked for me because it now looks great. Although in my case the output resolution is set to 1080p for all my sources since that is the native resolution of my Tv (Sony KDS-R60XBR2).



When you say you were disappointed with the HD picture, what inputs are you referring to? The receiver shouldn't degrade HD via HDMI, right?


----------



## andres76

HDMI inputs. It's just that my Tv has an amazing picture quality (Sony KDS60-XBR2), and the sources that I connect via HDMI (PS3 & Comcast DVR) initially didn't look as sharp connected trough the receiver; it was a little soft. But now it looks fine.


----------



## andres76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/12102582
> 
> 
> The choice of speakers is going to make a much bigger difference in your system than the AVR you have. Your target price of $270 for the fronts is going to limit your choice. Listen to the highest price Klipsch speakers you can find and then go to a speciality shop and listen to someting that costs twice as much as a reference point.
> 
> 
> If you choose wisely now for speakers you might never want to upgrade them again in your life. If you "settle" then you may regret your purchase in as short a time as 3-6 months.
> 
> 
> In any case, make sure you can try out speakers in your home before any sale is finalized. There will be a world of difference between what you hear in a store and what you hear at home.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your search.
> 
> 
> fafner



I went to one of the local stores to look at some of the models of Klipsch and came across this pair of _Definitive Tech Mythos Four_ that are on the floor for display. They retail for $699.00 each but I was told by the sales man that I could get them for $349 each. Any opinions on those? Other options are _Klipsch - Reference Dual 6-1/2"_ (aka RF62) $349.00 (ea) and _Klipsch - Synergy III 6-1/2"_ (aka F2) $272.00 (ea). Ok, I understand the speakers are what are going to make the difference so I'm willing to spend a little more than I initially wanted to. Hopefully these a some good options to choose from. As always any opinion will be greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12104501
> 
> 
> I went to one of the local stores to look at some of the models of Klipsch and came across this pair of _Definitive Tech Mythos Four_ that are on the floor for display. They retail for $699.00 each but I was told by the sales man that I could get them for $349 each. Any opinions on those? Other options are _Klipsch - Reference Dual 6-1/2"_ (aka RF62) $349.00 (ea) and _Klipsch - Synergy III 6-1/2"_ (aka F2) $272.00 (ea). Ok, I understand the speakers are what are going to make the difference so I'm willing to spend a little more than I initially wanted to. Hopefully these a some good options to choose from. As always any opinion will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry but I don't know anything about those particular speakers. I do have Klipsch 5.1 speakers for my PC setup and find them to be nice but somewhat fatiguing.


You might ask in the speakers forum as there are lots of experienced people there who are happy to share the views.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=89 


fafner


----------



## Mary Ann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12085510
> 
> 
> When I first received the unit I was somehow disappointed of the HD picture as well. I tweaked some of the video settings and that seams to have worked. What I did was setting the color space to RGB and then selected Enhanced RGB. I too have it set to A-H and H-H. Again, I think that worked for me because it now looks great. Although in my case the output resolution is set to 1080p for all my sources since that is the native resolution of my Tv (Sony KDS-R60XBR2).



I will try that and let you know how it goes. I might also try the pass thru. Thanks


----------



## Mary Ann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12103110
> 
> 
> When you say you were disappointed with the HD picture, what inputs are you referring to? The receiver shouldn't degrade HD via HDMI, right?



I have to tweak my settings to confirm this, but I did post earlier that my 3808ci with 1080i upscaling, my Direct TV HD-20 box all HDMI connections does not look as good as going straight from the satellite box to the TV (all HDMI). The TV is an older 37" Sharp LCD. All I can verify for sure now is that the SD picture is much improved. I have the HD-20 set on native. I am out of town now, but when I get back I am going to play around with the settings and connections some more to verify this. I love the reciever. There is no need for concern now. Everyone else loves the PQ. I'll post again in about a week or so.


----------



## boe

Hello,


Please help; I set up a 4308 a couple of months ago no issue. I have a 3808 and it doesn't seem to work so great. I can't get any HDMI out - I tried going to menu - still nothing. I tested that HDMI in on the TV - same cable moved to dvd player works fine. I put it back into the hdmi out on the denon - nothing. So I started the firmware update and it downloaded began update - got to 58min remaining - sat there for over an hour at 58 - no progress. I reset the unit and it began the update again without me doing anything. Went from 56 to 55 and now it sits there for over an hour. Could someone walk me through a way to start the whole process again without using a gui - and completely clearing the memory?


Thanks


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boe* /forum/post/12105559
> 
> 
> Could someone walk me through a way to start the whole process again without using a gui - and completely clearing the memory?
> 
> 
> Thanks



There are two ways to reset described here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12022191 


Do you have any component cables you can use for monitor-out, just for trouble-shooting purposes?


----------



## boe

Thanks - I tried removing the HDMI and just using component - no video out either. I've also tried using a different HDMI cable even though it works fine with the DVD player - but the second hdmi cable didn't work either. I can access the unit via the web interface but there aren't a lot of options on the web interface. I saw someone else with a Sony TV having issues - I'm using a Sony KDL-52W3000


----------



## MPNX2

I ordered a the 3808ci this afternoon from 6ave with a great price. Thanks for the tip for those who posted it... I cant wait to recieve it.....HD/Blu-Ray DVD here I come.....


----------



## boe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brapon* /forum/post/11949833
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck using this receiver with a 2005 Sony SXRD (I have the KDSR50XBR1) through HDMI?



I'm using a Sony KDL-52W3000 and it won't display anything from my denon however I think I got a dud denon.


----------



## broadwayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mary Ann* /forum/post/12105483
> 
> 
> I have to tweak my settings to confirm this, but I did post earlier that my 3808ci with 1080i upscaling, my Direct TV HD-20 box all HDMI connections does not look as good as going straight from the satellite box to the TV (all HDMI). The TV is an older 37" Sharp LCD. All I can verify for sure now is that the SD picture is much improved. I have the HD-20 set on native. I am out of town now, but when I get back I am going to play around with the settings and connections some more to verify this. I love the reciever. There is no need for concern now. Everyone else loves the PQ. I'll post again in about a week or so.



I'm looking forward to reading your update. I'm very interested in this receiver, but I watch HD almost exclusively, so ideally I'd like the picture passing through the 3808 to look as good as it does running straight from my cable box to my projector. I guess I might watch a bit more SD if it was much improved, but my main concern is HD.


----------



## SushiBill

The Reference Series and a good sub! The Klipsch rw10d is OK....I had too big of a room for it and got the Martin Logan Abyss and love that thing...but it's twice as much.


I did get 36 months no interest out of them on Wed of this week. I always jump on that when available. IT was not advertised!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12102051
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions on the speaker setup. I sure have heard great things about Klipsh speakers. I really believe the 3808 is indeed a great receiver. That's why I choose it among some five that were at the top of the list (Sony 5300ES, Onkyo 875, Yamaha 3800, Pioneer 94..) I looked at some of the available speakers from Best Buy and they do have some Klipsch. The _Klipsch - Synergy III F2_ is on sale at $272.00 a piece. As of right now that's about as much as I would be willing to spend on a pair of front speakers (each). Based on your experience with Klipsch, I would like to know your opinion on this particular model (I know it's not the Reference but...).
> 
> 
> My dissatisfaction with the sound got to a point that made me buy another receiver to see if there was a big difference. I bought the Onkyo 805 that has great reviews and the difference is not too noticeable. So, what I initially suspected about having the wrong speakers and what you suggested was pretty much confirmed. I now have almost a month to decide between the two receivers. I'm going to audition some other speakers hopping that I can put together a system I feel happy with.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## SushiBill

You got to listen and like. I bought some Def Techs and got them home and couldn't love 'em. Took them back and got the Klipsch. Very happy with them. Once I made the mistake on the Def Techs, I started paying a lot more attention to every speaker I came across. In the end, I auditioned the hell outa Klipsch and Paradigm. I'm not saying the K's were better....just saying that the P's were not impressively better for me to spend the extra coin on 'em. I did love the Martin Logans...but they were just out of my budget for this project. No other speakers I listened to...and I listened to a lot, moved me like the K's and the P's.


Some advice I will give you....do not buy a cheap sub. The RF62s will make a cheap sub seem cheap. While I won't recommend the Synergys or Quintets (Klipsch) over the reference series...I would buy the Sub 12 (klipsch) over the RW10d reference sub. the 10d is decent....just made for a small environment and doesn't like the onboard volume jacked up. My Martin Logan sings with the on board vol cranked way up. A beautiful sub!!! The Sub 12 will be in the BB part of the store...not Magnolia



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12104501
> 
> 
> I went to one of the local stores to look at some of the models of Klipsch and came across this pair of _Definitive Tech Mythos Four_ that are on the floor for display. They retail for $699.00 each but I was told by the sales man that I could get them for $349 each. Any opinions on those? Other options are _Klipsch - Reference Dual 6-1/2"_ (aka RF62) $349.00 (ea) and _Klipsch - Synergy III 6-1/2"_ (aka F2) $272.00 (ea). Ok, I understand the speakers are what are going to make the difference so I'm willing to spend a little more than I initially wanted to. Hopefully these a some good options to choose from. As always any opinion will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## boe

I started the software update last night at 9PM - I'll be the office in an hour and we'll see if it is still stuck at 55min remaining


----------



## pclausen

I picked up a pair of Toshiba HD-A2s at Walmart yesterday and after upgrading the first one to the 2.5 firmware, it would no longer do 1080i when connected to my 3808 receiver. I previously noticed the same thing when connecting my A1 player to the 3808.


So I'm leaving my 2nd A2 player on the 1.3 firmware and it is running just fine at 1080i.


Both the A1 and A2 players work just fine on my other system (Onkyo 885 pre/pro).


I also have a A35, and it works with the 3808 when set to 1080p or 1080p24, but not 1080i. It has the latest firmware as welll.


Anyone else running the latest firmware on an A1 or A2 and having issues with 1080i HDMI to the 3808?


My 3808 has the latest firmware (just did an upgrade this morning).


Thanks!


----------



## kandalf

I'm having a problem getting the networking of the denon to work. I'm using a router, and I have the denon going into it, as does my computer. I can access the denon's setup menu at it's IP address, and use the internet radio - but I can't get the mp3 streaming to work. I've tried tversity - but it doesn't show up on the denon. I've tried wmp11 and windows media connect - but they don't detect the denon. What could be the problem?


----------



## boe

Please help - need to fully reset my system.


I tried the two reset methods - one clears the microprocessor, and one does a settings reset from what I can tell - but neither clears the firmware download area. I need to update the firmware but it has already started but can't seem to clear its throat. It gets stuck at 55 minutes - I let it "update" all last night - screen still says 55 minutes to go. I turn it off and on and it won't download the firmware again, instead it starts off where it left off. If I go through the update process, it still won't download again, it starts off at 56 minutes no matter what and goes to 55 minutes where it gets stuck.


Is there another way to perform the network update? I've tried manually and through the web interface. Is there a way to COMPLETELY reset the unit?


I have to perform an update as it can't display the gui on my set.


----------



## andres76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12107603
> 
> 
> You got to listen and like. I bought some Def Techs and got them home and couldn't love 'em. Took them back and got the Klipsch. Very happy with them. Once I made the mistake on the Def Techs, I started paying a lot more attention to every speaker I came across. In the end, I auditioned the hell outa Klipsch and Paradigm. I'm not saying the K's were better....just saying that the P's were not impressively better for me to spend the extra coin on 'em. I did love the Martin Logans...but they were just out of my budget for this project. No other speakers I listened to...and I listened to a lot, moved me like the K's and the P's.
> 
> 
> Some advice I will give you....do not buy a cheap sub. The RF62s will make a cheap sub seem cheap. While I won't recommend the Synergys or Quintets (Klipsch) over the reference series...I would buy the Sub 12 (klipsch) over the RW10d reference sub. the 10d is decent....just made for a small environment and doesn't like the onboard volume jacked up. My Martin Logan sings with the on board vol cranked way up. A beautiful sub!!! The Sub 12 will be in the BB part of the store...not Magnolia



Ok, after some reading and research I think I narrowed it down to _Aperion Intimus 533-T_, _Paradigm MONITOR 7_, _Klipsch F-3 or RF-62_, and of coarse the _Definitive Tech Mythos Four_ that I'm going to take home to test tonight. Hopefully one of those models will give me the sound quality that I'm looking for. I'll let you know how it goes. Again, thanks for your opinions and your comments.


----------



## jazzzione




> Quote:
> Did you have to call to get the deal? I am having trouble finding it.....




Yep you need to call. This is a call in sale. On the site it shows MSRP. But it is selling for much less. I am on the fence. But this may put me over the edge. I have not seen anything close to this price.


http://www.6ave.com/shop/home.aspx


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12112583
> 
> 
> Ok, after some reading and research I think I narrowed it down to _Aperion Intimus 533-T_, _Paradigm MONITOR 7_, _Klipsch F-3 or RF-62_, and of coarse the _Definitive Tech Mythos Four_ that I'm going to take home to test tonight. Hopefully one of those models will give me the sound quality that I'm looking for. I'll let you know how it goes. Again, thanks for your opinions and your comments.



Very happy to hear you are taking speakers home to hear. That is truly the only way to judge whether you like the speakers or not!


BTW, here is a very nice review of the Amperion Intimus in case you haven't see it.


fafner


----------



## Jay O'Brien

My 3808 works fine on my LAN; I can control it via the web interface from any computer in my house. However, it won't update or connect to internet radio. I've tried both DHCP assigned IP and assigning it an IP on my LAN; both work fine to other computers on the LAN.


Using the GUI to update, the result was "Connection failed". I power cycled the 3808, tried again, and it says "Please Wait" on the GUI and on the readout on the receiver. I left it for nearly an hour and it did nothing. Tried again, now "Connection failed" again.


I'm on AT&T DSL, using their 2Wire 2701HG-B modem/router, then through two Linksys switches. Replacing the 3808 with a notebook computer, the computer connects fine to the internet.


Following the instructions from techtvman, I found my firmware to be as follows:


Main ver: 01.03 Sub ver: 00.21 DSP1 ver: 36.45 DSP2 ver: 39.36


Suggestions please? I need an update and want internet radio.


----------



## crazycanuck700

I have been sitting on the fence between the 3808 and Onkyo 875 for 3 months. I have read every page here, and have pretty much decided on the 3808. Over all, lots of questions here on this thread, but very few complaints.


My question is, can you hook up an external processor to this unit? I have a 2 X 31 band EQ I would like to hook up and a DBX 3BX for vinyl. I don't see a 2 channel pre in and out or a tape loop. Is there a work around?


Thanks in advance


----------



## devilchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12112646
> 
> 
> Yep you need to call. This is a call in sale. On the site it shows MSRP. But it is selling for much less. I am on the fence. But this may put me over the edge. I have not seen anything close to this price.
> 
> 
> http://www.6ave.com/shop/home.aspx



For whatever it's worth, I ordered mine last night from jr.com at pretty much the same price that theyre offering it on 6ave (only $2 more than the 6ave call-in price). I asked the rep if he could price match it, and after putting me on hold for a minute he came back and gave me the super-low price.

Might want to give that a try too.


----------



## spie2

Does anybody know why Denon puts a white plastic cover on their 3808 ?


----------



## Digitalfreakus

Spie2, Good Question lol







. not that its really bothered me


----------



## c22600




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/12117771
> 
> 
> Does anybody know why Denon puts a white plastic cover on their 3808 ?



So you don't burn your fingers.


Seriously, that is what the Denon distributor in Australia told us and judging by how hot this thing can get, I believe him.


----------



## Ripper64

I just got a 3808CI a week ago and mine doesn't have the plastic cover.I live in Canada but I ordered it through the U.S. Is that for Australia only?.


----------



## spie2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ripper64* /forum/post/12118265
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808CI a week ago and mine doesn't have the plastic cover.I live in Canada but I ordered it through the U.S. Is that for Australia only?.



Nope, this one is from Germany (European model).


----------



## Ripper64

I noticed a problem with possibly my 3808. I lost HDMI connection on 2 different HD-DVD movies for a couple seconds about half way through each one, Santana Live At Montrenx and Full Metal Jacket. I never had this problem when I had my Yamaha 2700 hooked up and using my XA2. That is the reason why I am questioning if the 3808 is the problem. I downloaded the new firmware for the 3808 last night to see if this corrects the problem. All my HDMI connections are tight. Anyone have this problem running a 3808 ?. I do use a 4 input HDMI switcher since I have lots of units with HDMI but I always ran that with my 2700 without a problem. It could possbly be that too. If the problem continues I will try running the XA2 direct to the 3808


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/12118285
> 
> 
> Nope, this one is from Germany (European model).



From Finlad and here they have similiar covers on the Yamaha RX-V3800 as well.

(And Denon AVR-4308 has one as well)


This cover does look bad in black HT-environment


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ripper64* /forum/post/12118385
> 
> 
> I noticed a problem with possibly my 3808. I lost HDMI connection on 2 different HD-DVD movies for a couple seconds about half way through each one, Santana Live At Montrenx and Full Metal Jacket. I never had this problem when I had my Yamaha 2700 hooked up and using my XA2. That is the reason why I am questioning if the 3808 is the problem. I downloaded the new firmware for the 3808 last night to see if this corrects the problem. All my HDMI connections are tight. Anyone have this problem running a 3808 ?. I do use a 4 input HDMI switcher since I have lots of units with HDMI but I always ran that with my 2700 without a problem. It could possbly be that too. If the problem continues I will try running the XA2 direct to the 3808



Is working perfectly to A2 HDDVD player and SA8300 HD cable box. Love this unit!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broadwayblue* /forum/post/12106832
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to reading your update. I'm very interested in this receiver, but I watch HD almost exclusively, so ideally I'd like the picture passing through the 3808 to look as good as it does running straight from my cable box to my projector. I guess I might watch a bit more SD if it was much improved, but my main concern is HD.



You can disable/enable video conversion for each input. So, if you want to make sure the signal passes through untouched on your HD DVD player, for instance, you should be able do that.


OTOH, there seems to be a problem with the way the 3808 handshakes with some devices, at least with my upconverting Toshiba DVD recorder. I prefer to use this device to play and upconvert SD DVD's vs.my HD DVD player, as it does a better job at it. However, when connected to the 3808, I can no longer choose 1080 output from it. It will only output 480p. This is very annoying. I didn't have this problem when using an Onkyo 705 or when connected directly to the projector. In those cases, I could set it at any output all the way up to 1080i, even though the PJ is 720p.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/12110587
> 
> 
> I picked up a pair of Toshiba HD-A2s at Walmart yesterday and after upgrading the first one to the 2.5 firmware, it would no longer do 1080i when connected to my 3808 receiver.



That is interesting. I am having a similar situation with the upconversion output of my Toshiba D-R400 DVD Recorder, as mentioned in my post above.


I haven't even checked my HD-A2, as I don't use it for upconversion (the D-R400 does a better job), and I assumed that the HD signal would output at the highest rez. Are you referring to upconverted SD DVD's, HD DVD's, or ALL outputted signal?


Now, I must check.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12112646
> 
> 
> Yep you need to call. This is a call in sale. On the site it shows MSRP. But it is selling for much less. I am on the fence. But this may put me over the edge. I have not seen anything close to this price.
> 
> 
> http://www.6ave.com/shop/home.aspx



I'm disappointed, as I bought mine a couple of weeks ago for $200 more than the 6ave sale price from One Call. When I called them to refund at least part of the difference, as I am a long time customer, they refused. Well...that was the last thing I ever buy from them.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ripper64* /forum/post/12118265
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808CI a week ago and mine doesn't have the plastic cover.I live in Canada but I ordered it through the U.S. Is that for Australia only?.



Mine neither - USA.


----------



## jmct12345

I just got a new TV (pioneer kuro 60 in). I had it setup using component video and everything worked fine including the GUI.


I just got HDMI cables and swaped out the component for the HDMI. No problem with sound, or picture, however, I cannot get the GUI to display at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmct12345

Never mind. I dont know what I changed, but now its on.


----------



## SushiBill

HD DVD and SD DVD (upverting)...I am showing a 1080i signal coming in to the 3808 and the on to the TV. The HD is Toshiba, SD is pioneer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12119532
> 
> 
> You can disable/enable video conversion for each input. So, if you want to make sure the signal passes through untouched on your HD DVD player, for instance, you should be able do that.
> 
> 
> OTOH, there seems to be a problem with the way the 3808 handshakes with some devices, at least with my upconverting Toshiba DVD recorder. I prefer to use this device to play and upconvert SD DVD's vs.my HD DVD player, as it does a better job at it. However, when connected to the 3808, I can no longer choose 1080 output from it. It will only output 480p. This is very annoying. I didn't have this problem when using an Onkyo 705 or when connected directly to the projector. In those cases, I could set it at any output all the way up to 1080i, even though the PJ is 720p.


----------



## SushiBill

shows I am getting a 1080i signal from the A2 and this is after I did the upgrade to firmware 2.5



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12119581
> 
> 
> That is interesting. I am having a similar situation with the upconversion output of my Toshiba D-R400 DVD Recorder, as mentioned in my post above.
> 
> 
> I haven't even checked my HD-A2, as I don't use it for upconversion (the D-R400 does a better job), and I assumed that the HD signal would output at the highest rez. Are you referring to upconverted SD DVD's, HD DVD's, or ALL outputted signal?
> 
> 
> Now, I must check.


----------



## garypen

The 3808 is passing signal fine from my A2, as well. I checked earlier today. (I have conversion switched off in the 3808 for that input.)


But, as I said in my previous posts, the _DVD Recorder_ will not upconvert while connected to the 3808. It outputs at 480p, even if I turn conversion for that input or H to H off in the 3808. (It upconverted fine when connected to an Onkyo 705 or directly to the PJ.) So, I end up using the 3808's upscaler. No super big deal. But, I really liked the way player's upscaler looked. Plus, the 3808 should not be interfering with it. So, it's also the principle of the thing.


----------



## c22600




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ripper64* /forum/post/12118265
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808CI a week ago and mine doesn't have the plastic cover.I live in Canada but I ordered it through the U.S. Is that for Australia only?.



Looks like European and Australian models as Australia tends to follow the European markets based on standards etc as opposed the the N. American markets. The white cover does look strange though.


Maybe you guys have tougher skin lol.....


----------



## Robert D

Anyone know if this receiver works with the Sony 400 discs DVD mega changer? I have to return my new Pioneer 94TXH receiver because I can't get it to do a hdmi hand shake, no audio or video. Thing is BestBuy said they will swap out the pioneer for the Denon but if it also has problems what's the point imo.


----------



## kluken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12104501
> 
> 
> I went to one of the local stores to look at some of the models of Klipsch and came across this pair of _Definitive Tech Mythos Four_ that are on the floor for display. They retail for $699.00 each but I was told by the sales man that I could get them for $349 each. Any opinions on those? Other options are _Klipsch - Reference Dual 6-1/2"_ (aka RF62) $349.00 (ea) and _Klipsch - Synergy III 6-1/2"_ (aka F2) $272.00 (ea). Ok, I understand the speakers are what are going to make the difference so I'm willing to spend a little more than I initially wanted to. Hopefully these a some good options to choose from. As always any opinion will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I have Klipsch Ref 35 series and love them. HAd them 4 years nwo and they are so clean. Some call Klipsch bright, I call them clean. Many spekaer have trouble at the extremes (lows and highs) and roll off. I find the Klipsch to be very accurate through out the range.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c22600* /forum/post/12122601
> 
> 
> Looks like European and Australian models as Australia tends to follow the European markets based on standards etc as opposed the the N. American markets. The white cover does look strange though.
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys have tougher skin lol.....



Why don't you guys just take it off? It looks like it peels right off. That's what I would do.


----------



## mmmkam

I have the 3808ci connected via HDMI to a Panny AX100 projector (720p) and a Toshiba HD-A3 (720p/1080i).


Should I set everything to pass through 720p or is there any benefit to having the HD-DVD player output 1080i, let the denon deinterlace it to 1080p, and let the ax100 scale it down to 720p? Or some other combination?


----------



## rencan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12122893
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this receiver works with the Sony 400 discs DVD mega changer? I have to return my new Pioneer 94TXH receiver because I can't get it to do a hdmi hand shake, no audio or video. Thing is BestBuy said they will swap out the pioneer for the Denon but if it also has problems what's the point imo.



My 3808 works fine with the Sony Mega (400) Changer, no hand shake issues with any equipment.


XA2 HDDVD Player

Mits 57831

X Box 360

Pioneer 545A

Dish DVR 622


----------



## gte747e

My setup:

HR20-700 connected via HDMI to a Denon 3808 via HDMI to a Sony 60A3000.


I am occasionally getting pixelation on certain stations (locals mostly NBC, some ABC and a little on CBS). When this occurs, the screen pixelates and the audio sounds sort of "digital". I'm not sure how to describe what that is but it seems to skip.


Sometimes up to half the screen turns green. I don't think it is my HDMI cable because it only seems to be on certain channels, and my AVR isn't having problems with other inputs.


Can someone please offer some advice on what this might be? I have Native set to off on the HR-20 if that matters.


Thanks!


----------



## abstraus

I have a Monster HTK 3600 MKII surge protector. I am trying to control this with the "trigger out" function of the 3808. I have not been able to figure this out...anyone had any luck?


----------



## Robert D

Well I just picked up the Denon 3808 and getting ready to install same. Quick question, what's the deal with the two remotes that comes with the receiver? Which remote should I be using to set this thing up? Thanks for any help.


----------



## JoshuaL

Well, I just hooked up another set of surround speakers (plugged into the 'B' slot) for the back row of seating in my home theater. When I played an SACD I noticed the surround output was significantly louder ... which I kind of expected but was hoping would be compensated for.


Do I now need to re-run the Audyssey setup in the 7.1(B) mode? The manual is useless describing what that means. I'd like to find out if I do that whether the surround output will be reduced now that two speakers are being used for the Surround Left and Surround Right channels. Or (I hope this isn't the case) will movies / multichannel music always end up with louder surround channels with an A+B setup?


Thanks for any insight.


----------



## openwheelracing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12125588
> 
> 
> Quick question, what's the deal with the two remotes that comes with the receiver? Which remote should I be using to set this thing up? Thanks for any help.



LOL. You probably should get a professional to set it up for ya...


----------



## crazycanuck700

anybody know how to hook up an external equalizer to the 3808.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rencan* /forum/post/12125034
> 
> 
> My 3808 works fine with the Sony Mega (400) Changer, no hand shake issues with any equipment.
> 
> 
> XA2 HDDVD Player
> 
> Mits 57831
> 
> X Box 360
> 
> Pioneer 545A
> 
> Dish DVR 622



Thanks. I got the 3808 installed and I'm pleased to report my Sony Mega changer works just fine with this receiver. Strange the Pioneer 94TXH receiver I returned had hdmi problems with the Sony and that receiver was feeding a Pioneer 150FD plasma.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

I successfully updated firmware and accessed internet radio by bypassing the switches in my LAN and connecting directly to the AT&T DSL router, using a 50' CAT5 cable from room to room. Once it was working, I connected through the LAN switches again and it continues to work. (!!)


Now that Internet radio is working, as before I find the manual and web information lacking.


For instance, in vTuner, how do you move a station from one favorite group to another? Is there a way to rename a group? Can you delete a group? http://www.radiodenon.com doesn't help.


In the 3808's Net Audio web screen, how do you use the Play Mode, Preset Station and Character Search selections? The 3808 manual explanation doesn't help.


----------



## brimann

Any luck resetting your 3808 or successfully completing the firmware update? I have had the same problem since 11/2/07 with my unit getting stuck at 5 minutes left. Out of the box my unit connected to my network and computer great. Internet radio...no problem. Then I decided to update the firmware. It got stuck with 5 minutes left. The receiver works perfect, except I can no longer sign onto my network or complete a firmware update since everytime I attempt to it crashes my entire network.


----------



## walkoflea

Do I have this wrong? I thought I had read that you could pull up your playlist in Windows Media Player and have it routed through the Denon.


----------



## SushiBill

The set up inside of the DVD player to be sure it is passing HDMI ok. I did have an issue on a Pioneer DVD player (that I returned ) and found that I didn't have it set up correctly in the DVD player itself.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/12121946
> 
> 
> The 3808 is passing signal fine from my A2, as well. I checked earlier today. (I have conversion switched off in the 3808 for that input.)
> 
> 
> But, as I said in my previous posts, the _DVD Recorder_ will not upconvert while connected to the 3808. It outputs at 480p, even if I turn conversion for that input or H to H off in the 3808. (It upconverted fine when connected to an Onkyo 705 or directly to the PJ.) So, I end up using the 3808's upscaler. No super big deal. But, I really liked the way player's upscaler looked. Plus, the 3808 should not be interfering with it. So, it's also the principle of the thing.


----------



## SushiBill

Come out and check the signal strength. I had issues like this and it turned out they had to come out and replace some cable from their box to my house. Very few issues since then. Some times, what you experience is in the broadcast signal. If it is more than just every now and then, I would call the cable company. Brighthouse is very good about that here in Central Florida.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/12125097
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> HR20-700 connected via HDMI to a Denon 3808 via HDMI to a Sony 60A3000.
> 
> 
> I am occasionally getting pixelation on certain stations (locals mostly NBC, some ABC and a little on CBS). When this occurs, the screen pixelates and the audio sounds sort of "digital". I'm not sure how to describe what that is but it seems to skip.
> 
> 
> Sometimes up to half the screen turns green. I don't think it is my HDMI cable because it only seems to be on certain channels, and my AVR isn't having problems with other inputs.
> 
> 
> Can someone please offer some advice on what this might be? I have Native set to off on the HR-20 if that matters.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/12127737
> 
> 
> Do I have this wrong? I thought I had read that you could pull up your playlist in Windows Media Player and have it routed through the Denon.



You have to set WM11 to share media with the 3808 via network. I have pulled this off on a 3808 with a wireless gaming adapter connected to my wireless network.


Also, does the same with my 40Gig Iriver mp3 player through USB.


----------



## SushiBill

I don't believe the manual defines this. I ASSUME it is analog to hdmi and hdmi to hdmi, correct? Also, what does the i/p scaler actually do?


Thanks!


----------



## boe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimann* /forum/post/12127176
> 
> 
> Any luck resetting your 3808 or successfully completing the firmware update? I have had the same problem since 11/2/07 with my unit getting stuck at 5 minutes left. Out of the box my unit connected to my network and computer great. Internet radio...no problem. Then I decided to update the firmware. It got stuck with 5 minutes left. The receiver works perfect, except I can no longer sign onto my network or complete a firmware update since everytime I attempt to it crashes my entire network.



I left it unplugged all day Sunday - I'll try it again today - I was hoping to have it up this morning but I'll probably give Denon a call. Unless they have a secret reset it looks like this unit is going back.


----------



## bapenguin

Finally got mine hooked up this weekend.


I'm pretty disappointed with the zone 2 speaker options, in that anything played via HDMI will not be outputted over them. I don't understand this limitation at all.


Besides that, setup was a breeze, sound quality is great and overall it was a worthy upgrade from my 2105.










I like the quick select buttons on the front, it makes things easier for the wife. I also like the USb play feature, it worked well for me as I rewired my entire cabinet and didn't have any devices hooked up.


The receiver is also quite a bit hotter than my old one, I think I might want to put a fan in my closet. Either a USB one or an AC one.


Does anyone know how I can set up a trigger from my 2105 upstairs to my 3808 downstairs, so when I turn on a certain input on the 2105 it'll turn on the 3808?


----------



## inthedeck

Hi gentlemen, new to the forums. I have a quick question, and maybe I was mistaken, but isn't the 3808 wifi capable? Or is it only capable with the dock, through denon?


I provided my router the mac address, for the receiver, and attempted to connect to the internet. Got nothing. Then, I hard wired my wife's laptop into the 3808, and connected.


If I were to use a USB Wireless device, would that work out? or do I need to connect a ethernet cable, to make the receiver connect to the net?


Any advice...or another thread/post...would be much appreciated.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12128454
> 
> 
> Come out and check the signal strength. I had issues like this and it turned out they had to come out and replace some cable from their box to my house. Very few issues since then. Some times, what you experience is in the broadcast signal. If it is more than just every now and then, I would call the cable company. Brighthouse is very good about that here in Central Florida.



The HR20-700 is a DirecTV DVR. I don't have cable - I should have specified that. Basically, if I can rule out the 3808 as being the problem, I'd feel a lot better. I guess I could bypass it straight to the TV and see if I still get the problems. I am just wondering if this occurs converting from 1080i/720p up to 1080p.


----------



## tstolze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inthedeck* /forum/post/12129669
> 
> 
> Hi gentlemen, new to the forums. I have a quick question, and maybe I was mistaken, but isn't the 3808 wifi capable? Or is it only capable with the dock, through denon?
> 
> 
> I provided my router the mac address, for the receiver, and attempted to connect to the internet. Got nothing. Then, I hard wired my wife's laptop into the 3808, and connected.
> 
> 
> If I were to use a USB Wireless device, would that work out? or do I need to connect a ethernet cable, to make the receiver connect to the net?
> 
> 
> Any advice...or another thread/post...would be much appreciated.



You need to hook up an ethernet cable to your router/switch. I believe the next step up gives you a wireless connection.


----------



## SushiBill

for 59.00-69.00 it can be made as such. Get Linksys Wireless Gaming Adapter and plug into the ethernet port on the back. I have this set up and it works perfectly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inthedeck* /forum/post/12129669
> 
> 
> Hi gentlemen, new to the forums. I have a quick question, and maybe I was mistaken, but isn't the 3808 wifi capable? Or is it only capable with the dock, through denon?
> 
> 
> I provided my router the mac address, for the receiver, and attempted to connect to the internet. Got nothing. Then, I hard wired my wife's laptop into the 3808, and connected.
> 
> 
> If I were to use a USB Wireless device, would that work out? or do I need to connect a ethernet cable, to make the receiver connect to the net?
> 
> 
> Any advice...or another thread/post...would be much appreciated.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/12130014
> 
> 
> The HR20-700 is a DirecTV DVR. I don't have cable - I should have specified that. Basically, if I can rule out the 3808 as being the problem, I'd feel a lot better. I guess I could bypass it straight to the TV and see if I still get the problems. I am just wondering if this occurs converting from 1080i/720p up to 1080p.



check for any internal settings on eh HR20-700. I had some trouble getting my cable box to work until I went into the internal settings and played around. I assume the TV you are trying to output to is 1080p capable????? If not, they are not going to sync. I would definitely by pass to see if that works.


----------



## inthedeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tstolze* /forum/post/12130118
> 
> 
> You need to hook up an ethernet cable to your router/switch. I believe the next step up gives you a wireless connection.



Thanks. I thought this might be the case...so, oh well. I wonder if it will work with the Apple Airport Express? Otherwise, I might have to find a Denon Dock, for Wifi Compatibility (another US $239)...which is quite steep. Any other solutions that might be available?


I have successfully connected it through my wife's laptop, so, at this point, I guess that's going to be the way it connects to the net, is through a machine, that is on the wireless network. Unless, of course, I find a way to get it up and running with a wireless USB key that will connect to the wireless network? Let's see.


EDIT: Thanks SushiBill...that's what I was looking for....much appreciated.


----------



## hdtvme

Can anyone help answer the finial questions I have before I order? What happens when 1080p/24 is input to the receiver on HDMI? Is 1080p/24 output possible on HDMI? 1080p/60 output will not work for my setup, so I'm looking for any information before ordering.


----------



## oselmoji

Need Help. Using PS3 to play Blue ray discs through HDMI into my Denon 3808 but I have no picture on my Panasonic PZ 700U. I use the Denono HDMI out to my Panny. Any Ideas???


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12128484
> 
> 
> You have to set WM11 to share media with the 3808 via network. I have pulled this off on a 3808 with a wireless gaming adapter connected to my wireless network.
> 
> 
> Also, does the same with my 40Gig Iriver mp3 player through USB.



Ok I think I have done that and the Denon does see the files. My question however is can you pull up the playlist in WM11 on a networked PC and get it to play through the Denon versus navigating via the Denon GUI?


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdtvme* /forum/post/12131450
> 
> 
> Can anyone help answer the finial questions I have before I order? What happens when 1080p/24 is input to the receiver on HDMI? Is 1080p/24 output possible on HDMI? 1080p/60 output will not work for my setup, so I'm looking for any information before ordering.



1080p/24 should be passed through. You have the option of having the scaler upscale analog to hdmi or both analog and hdmi incoming signals. I set mine to only upscale analog (component) video connections since anything I have connected via HDMI is already being upscaled at the source. Plus then I can output 1080p/24 which my projector accepts. I have confirmed this on my projector when watching BD from my PS3.


----------



## mustang5o

I finally got my center channel upgraded and ran the setup for the first time. It had me place the mic at the first spot then took some readings and asked me to move to a second spot and so on. I did 4 positions. It ended up putting my mains as large so I wanted to put them back to small. It also ended up using different crossover points for different speakers. I wanted all my speakers set to 80hz. It gave me the option to review all of it's settings but I didn't see anyplace to change these settings without going back to the manual speaker config page.


Should I be able to tweak speaker size, speaker levels and crossover points after calibration?


Should I be able to adjust any of the eq settings? The only eq choice I saw was Audessy Flat and Audessy. I don't think I really want to change the eq but I was just curious how to know that the eq is actually working.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/12131815
> 
> 
> I finally got my center channel upgraded and ran the setup for the first time. It had me place the mic at the first spot then took some readings and asked me to move to a second spot and so on. I did 4 positions. It ended up putting my mains as large so I wanted to put them back to small. It also ended up using different crossover points for different speakers. I wanted all my speakers set to 80hz. It gave me the option to review all of it's settings but I didn't see anyplace to change these settings without going back to the manual speaker config page.
> 
> 
> Should I be able to tweak speaker size, speaker levels and crossover points after calibration?
> 
> 
> Should I be able to adjust any of the eq settings? The only eq choice I saw was Audessy Flat and Audessy. I don't think I really want to change the eq but I was just curious how to know that the eq is actually working.



Yes, you will be able to tweak all the settings after calibration including speaker distance, speaker size setting (large / small), and crossover frequency. EQ as well.


You should really do more than four positions. Even if you only have four seats (like me), you should still do more. I did all eight. You can do one for each of your seating positions and then do a few more around your seating areas. For my area I did one to the left, one to the right, one in front, and one behind.


----------



## boe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brimann* /forum/post/12127176
> 
> 
> Any luck resetting your 3808 or successfully completing the firmware update? I have had the same problem since 11/2/07 with my unit getting stuck at 5 minutes left. Out of the box my unit connected to my network and computer great. Internet radio...no problem. Then I decided to update the firmware. It got stuck with 5 minutes left. The receiver works perfect, except I can no longer sign onto my network or complete a firmware update since everytime I attempt to it crashes my entire network.



They suggested I turn off the unit - disconnect it from the internet, do the microprocessor reset for at least 5 seconds, then turn off and on the unit doing the standard reset and then trying the update again - no joy.


I can either take the unit in for repair or exchange it wherever they bought the unit.


----------



## Hughmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boe* /forum/post/12132457
> 
> 
> They suggested I turn off the unit - disconnect it from the internet, do the microprocessor reset for at least 5 seconds, then turn off and on the unit doing the standard reset and then trying the update again - no joy.
> 
> 
> I can either take the unit in for repair or exchange it wherever they bought the unit.




I have the 4308 and did the latest update last night. ALthough the receiver initially said it was going to take about 40 min., mine also got hung up on the five min mark, at the ethernet update part. It would freeze the receiver much like a pc does. I tried over and over till about the 5th + time. Each time would decrease a minute off the 5 minutes remaining. WHen it finally got to a minute I knew it was ok and sure enough it said firmware complete.


WHen the firmware isn't completed, the receiver keeps trying to restart from where it left off and seemingly "crashes" the receiver. When I was watching or trying to watch something, the receiver would turn off and go into update mode from where it left off.


WHat I have found with the 4308 is it is very much like a pc that when I click the mouse too often or too fast like when opening a program, it sometimes takes time for it to catch up. I think this is the problem I have experienced with the 4308 at times. I keep hitting buttons on the remote wanting the 4308 to react faster and it stalls a bit, especially when using the Net/usb. When the microprocessor catches up to the multiple times I hit enter commands then it keeps reacting much like I said the pc does when I click the mouse multiple times with no response.


----------



## Robert D

How do I find out what firmware version my 3808 has and what is the latest version?


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12132218
> 
> 
> Yes, you will be able to tweak all the settings after calibration including speaker distance, speaker size setting (large / small), and crossover frequency. EQ as well.
> 
> 
> You should really do more than four positions. Even if you only have four seats (like me), you should still do more. I did all eight. You can do one for each of your seating positions and then do a few more around your seating areas. For my area I did one to the left, one to the right, one in front, and one behind.



Where do I go to change the settings and when does it give you that option? I didn't see anything so I just went in to manual settings again and changed them. Also, is there a place to just turn eq off and on? Hopefully there will be a clear answer here. Otherwise I have to try and figure out that crappy manual again.


----------



## [email protected]

While I'm basically loving my new home theater system - I'm somewhat confused trying to determine the best default HDMI settings for my 3808 & Picture format settings for my Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD Cablebox/DVR. - running into a Mitsubishi WD57733 DLP (1080P). (Certain combinations defeat the screen format and lock me into what looks like Zoom (even HD Broadcasts lose the extreme top, bottom & sides) while other upconversions lock me out of some of the desireable screen formats - especially for 4X3 broadcasts.


I can't seem to find clear descriptions or recommendations for the 3808's: HDMI setup:

- i/p Scaler settings (Off vs A>H vs A>H & H>H)

- Resolution (My tendency is to use auto)

-Progressive Mode (Auto vs Vid1? or Vid2?)

-- Aspect - Normal vs Full

- Color Space - Y Cb Cr vs RGB

- RGB Range: Enhanced or not & does it matter if you're not using RGB?


Then there's the SA Picture format: Auto DVI/HDMI vs Fixed or Upconvert 1 or 2?


I'm open to any and all suggestions & synopses of which settings will give me the best combination of flexibility without having to reset every time I change channels. Perhaps I'd be happier utilizing Component or S-Video? (I've already switched my PC's DVI>HDMI from the 3808's HDMI to the Mits' HDMI2 for great 1080P resolution at 1920X1080-60Hz; although I have to set the format to reduced & I lose about an inch on all sides of the desktop). MY Sony RDR VX555 DVD/VHS HDMI settings seem to be fine.

On the other hand, perhaps some of these questions should be addressed to the Scientific Atlanta & Mitsubishi communities


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andres76* /forum/post/12082685
> 
> 
> Along with the receiver I ordered a set of Onkyo 6.1 speakers (Onkyo SKS-HT240), mainly based on specialized reviews of web sites like Cnet, and customer's reviews of sites like Amazon.com.



I'm late to the party on this message, but you should _never_ trust customer review sites for comparisons. Human nature is to defend what they've committed to. Hardly anyone will say, about their new car, "I was a moron; buy something else instead."


My wife recently was looking at buying an entire CD based on a single track and then reading the reviews on Amazon. So I had her name four artists that had a CD or entire style she didn't like. Guess what... all were 4.5+ stars. Hardly anything gets low ratings.


You can use the customer reviews, but do it by looking at the low ratings and seeing if they make sense.


(And FWIW, each _one_ of my front speakers cost over three times as much as the entire Onkyo set costs from J&R. In both speakers and automobile engines, there's no replacement for displacement.)


----------



## dariuszr

I was looking at 3808ci to replace 92txh, since it has 4 hdmi + 3 component and is network upgradeable. I have a question about conversion and scaling.

From what I understand in order to get component->HDMI I have to have conversion on. If the i/p is off I would think that it's only going to transcode in that case.

Now what about resolution? What happens when I have i/p set to A&H and the resolution is on Auto? Is it just still going to transcode without upconverting, ie 480i -> 480i and 1080i to 1080i or is it going to upscale to the display resolution (in case of 1080p tv 480i->1080p and 1080i ->1080i)?

What I need is to get just that, conversion without upscaling, since I do scaling in the TV. I don't want to output everything from cable box at 1080i since I have separate format setting on tv (for 480i and 1080i) to deal with stretch modes

Is it possible with 3808 to just transcode, ie. 480i on componet -> 480i out on HDMI and 1080i on component to 1080i on HDMI ?


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone running Sirius (through a Sirius tuner, of course; not Sirius-ready) throught the 3808? Any issues with whole-house/zone 2 Sirius out?


Clearly, the box says digital to analog conversion for zone 2, but I just wanted to be sure.










Anyone using zone 2? Like it? Any shortcomings?


----------



## fergraz

Hi guys,

I read a very good review about the Denon AVR-3808 in the November issue of the *Hi-fi News* magazine of UK .
http://www.hifinews.com/index.html


----------



## Adam_R

I am about to jump on a GREAT deal for a 3808CI, but have one nagging issue: HDMI consolidation.


It's sounds so great to have all my devices connected to the receiver and only one HDMI cable going to my TV. BUT, how do you handle video calibration on the TV? Each device is different and I usually calibrate the inputs on the TV separately for each device. Now I will have a single HDMI input for all devices.


How are you guys handling this?


Thanks!


----------



## techtvman

well thats why i went with a 4308 for its dual outputs, granted i could only calibrate 2 outputs by going that route, but its better than 1


----------



## luth2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/12125097
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> HR20-700 connected via HDMI to a Denon 3808 via HDMI to a Sony 60A3000.
> 
> 
> I am occasionally getting pixelation on certain stations (locals mostly NBC, some ABC and a little on CBS). When this occurs, the screen pixelates and the audio sounds sort of "digital". I'm not sure how to describe what that is but it seems to skip.
> 
> 
> Sometimes up to half the screen turns green. I don't think it is my HDMI cable because it only seems to be on certain channels, and my AVR isn't having problems with other inputs.
> 
> 
> Can someone please offer some advice on what this might be? I have Native set to off on the HR-20 if that matters.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I get some very minor pixelation at the top 1-5mm of my screen when on those particular channels as well. It usually only lasts a few seconds until there is a sceen change, and definitely seems related to broadcast content. True HD channels (and actually 98% of all the channels) don't give me pixelation at the top.


I don't think it's the cable (comcast), for I was running component straight from the cable box to the TV, and never saw it. I'm assuming it's some kind of upconverting content that is missing, and there is something about those channels that make it happen more often.


Now I don't know much at all about video and conversions, so I'm blindly reporting what mine does. i don't get anything like the screen turning half green.


For the experts, could any of this be because the HDMI cable is too slow? I bought mine at circuit city and bought (I think it's monster cable), but not their bestest fastest cable. I have an EDTV Panasonic 42", and the circuit city salesman said I didn't need the highest speed HDMI cable. The 3808 is sending 1080i signal to my TV.


----------



## khwiggins2

Not sure about all of your questions:


On the receiver, set Aspect to Normal. If you set to full, it will change the aspect ratio to fill the screen, thereby modifying the picture.


As for the cable box, they're generally junk, so I wouldn't allow it to upconvert anything. I'd try either Auto or fixed and let the receiver do the upconversion.


I have my settings as follows in the receiver and noticed an improvement on the SD channels(even the scifi channel which usually looks like crap), YMMV


- i/p Scaler settings = A>H

- Resolution = AUTO

- Progressive Mode = AUTO

- Aspect = Normal

- Color Space = Y Cb Cr

- RGB Range: Enhanced or not & does it matter if you're not using RGB? correct




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/12136440
> 
> 
> While I'm basically loving my new home theater system - I'm somewhat confused trying to determine the best default HDMI settings for my 3808 & Picture format settings for my Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD Cablebox/DVR. - running into a Mitsubishi WD57733 DLP (1080P). (Certain combinations defeat the screen format and lock me into what looks like Zoom (even HD Broadcasts lose the extreme top, bottom & sides) while other upconversions lock me out of some of the desireable screen formats - especially for 4X3 broadcasts.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find clear descriptions or recommendations for the 3808's: HDMI setup:
> 
> - i/p Scaler settings (Off vs A>H vs A>H & H>H)
> 
> - Resolution (My tendency is to use auto)
> 
> -Progressive Mode (Auto vs Vid1? or Vid2?)
> 
> -- Aspect - Normal vs Full
> 
> - Color Space - Y Cb Cr vs RGB
> 
> - RGB Range: Enhanced or not & does it matter if you're not using RGB?
> 
> 
> Then there's the SA Picture format: Auto DVI/HDMI vs Fixed or Upconvert 1 or 2?
> 
> 
> I'm open to any and all suggestions & synopses of which settings will give me the best combination of flexibility without having to reset every time I change channels. Perhaps I'd be happier utilizing Component or S-Video? (I've already switched my PC's DVI>HDMI from the 3808's HDMI to the Mits' HDMI2 for great 1080P resolution at 1920X1080-60Hz; although I have to set the format to reduced & I lose about an inch on all sides of the desktop). MY Sony RDR VX555 DVD/VHS HDMI settings seem to be fine.
> 
> On the other hand, perhaps some of these questions should be addressed to the Scientific Atlanta & Mitsubishi communities


----------



## JSDearborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ripper64* /forum/post/12118385
> 
> 
> I noticed a problem with possibly my 3808. I lost HDMI connection on 2 different HD-DVD movies for a couple seconds about half way through each one, Santana Live At Montrenx and Full Metal Jacket. I never had this problem when I had my Yamaha 2700 hooked up and using my XA2. That is the reason why I am questioning if the 3808 is the problem. I downloaded the new firmware for the 3808 last night to see if this corrects the problem. All my HDMI connections are tight. Anyone have this problem running a 3808 ?. I do use a 4 input HDMI switcher since I have lots of units with HDMI but I always ran that with my 2700 without a problem. It could possbly be that too. If the problem continues I will try running the XA2 direct to the 3808



Yes I have had movies dissapear on me for a couple of seconds. Movies running on my PS3. Which is the only DVD player I use with this system.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12141701
> 
> 
> well thats why i went with a 4308 for its dual outputs, granted i could only calibrate 2 outputs by going that route, but its better than 1



Interesting solution I hadnt thought about. My Sony KDS60A3000 has 3 HDMI inputs, so now I am thinking that maybe an AVR-3808 with a 1:2 or 1:3 (if it exists) hdmi splitter could be another option. All 3 inputs on the TV would get the same signal, but could be calibrated for various sources.


Actually just looked, and Gefen has a 1:4 HDMI 1.3 compliant (and HDCP compliant) splitter on pre-order for $399. Anyone think this is a good solution to get various calibration settings for that single output of the AVR? Any issues with doing this?


----------



## Kublait




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kandalf* /forum/post/12111565
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem getting the networking of the denon to work. I'm using a router, and I have the denon going into it, as does my computer. I can access the denon's setup menu at it's IP address, and use the internet radio - but I can't get the mp3 streaming to work. I've tried tversity - but it doesn't show up on the denon. I've tried wmp11 and windows media connect - but they don't detect the denon. What could be the problem?



kandalf I had the same problem. Open Windows Media Player. Click on the down arrow on the Library tab and then select Media Sharing. Select the Share my Media check box. When the screen refresh it should show you your Denon receiver. Ckick on the Denon receiver Icon and click allows. This will enable you to stream mp3 and wma files to the Denon receiver.


If the receiver icon does not show up or the Share my Media option does not take then check the following Windows services.


Go to Start, Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. In the Services windows make sure the SSDP Discovery Service, the Universal Plug and Play Device Host, and the Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service are all running. If they are not running just right click on them and select Start.


Hope this help.


----------



## Kublait




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12128484
> 
> 
> You have to set WM11 to share media with the 3808 via network. I have pulled this off on a 3808 with a wireless gaming adapter connected to my wireless network.
> 
> 
> Also, does the same with my 40Gig Iriver mp3 player through USB.



SushiBill I use a Linksys Wireless Ethernet Bridge and it's working great too. I'm able to see all of my music and albums. However, I have not been able to see or access any of my playlist from the WMP 11. Are you able to see any of your playlist?


Thanks.


----------



## mdrew

Well I got through about half the posts in this thread form page 25 on. So my apologies for asking a question without reading the entire thread.


I am considering the 3808 and would like to know from users a couple things.


1) If outputting a 1080P/24 or 1080P/48 from a source into the 3808, can this be by-passed to the display? I use an external video processor and do not want the video stream corrupted. Additionally, if this receiver will pass the video unadulterated, will the GUI still overlay? What are the limitations in this situation??

2) I see there are a couple folks using this receiver with 4 ohm speakers. How well does this receiver handle the load? I also have 4 ohm speakers. My room is relatively small, so I do not need a great deal of current, but I do need head room for dynamic peaks when listening at reference levels.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/12145453
> 
> 
> Well I got through about half the posts in this thread form page 25 on. So my apologies for asking a question without reading the entire thread.
> 
> 
> I am considering the 3808 and would like to know from users a couple things.
> 
> 
> 1) If outputting a 1080P/24 or 1080P/48 from a source into the 3808, can this be by-passed to the display? I use an external video processor and do not want the video stream corrupted. Additionally, if this receiver will pass the video unadulterated, will the GUI still overlay? What are the limitations in this situation??
> 
> 2) I see there are a couple folks using this receiver with 4 ohm speakers. How well does this receiver handle the load? I also have 4 ohm speakers. My room is relatively small, so I do not need a great deal of current, but I do need head room for dynamic peaks when listening at reference levels.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.



I have the 3808 and can tell you it works just fine feeding the 3808 1080p/24 from a HD-XA2 HD DVD player and displaying on a Pioneer 150FD plasma. Also the GUI works and is displayed on all resolutions including 1080p/24.


----------



## adriankelly

Quick question , some have argued this and I would like to get all of your opinions . To get the most from the Ps3 do you use bitstream or lpcm to get the best form of HD audio ? And what should the display say to make sure all is right ? And someone else with the A-35 also said they got TRUE-HD to show on their screen How is this done ?


----------



## jeaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adriankelly* /forum/post/12146982
> 
> 
> Quick question , some have argued this and I would like to get all of your opinions . To get the most from the Ps3 do you use bitstream or lpcm to get the best form of HD audio ? And what should the display say to make sure all is right ? And someone else with the A-35 also said they got TRUE-HD to show on their screen How is this done ?




I have the same question. I set my PS3 audio output to Bitstream so that the raw audio signal is sent to the 3808 without being decoded by the PS3. The 3808 displays "Multi Channel" when I am playing a PS3 game, but shows "Dolby Digital" for Blu-Ray movies that are definately TrueHD. I have tried switching the audio tracks through the PS3 and none of them change the display of the 3808. I don't really care what it displays actually, but I just want to make sure that I am getting all the bang for my buck out of this rcvr.



Any Ideas?


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adriankelly* /forum/post/12146982
> 
> 
> Quick question , some have argued this and I would like to get all of your opinions . To get the most from the Ps3 do you use bitstream or lpcm to get the best form of HD audio ? And what should the display say to make sure all is right ? And someone else with the A-35 also said they got TRUE-HD to show on their screen How is this done ?



The PS3 is incapable of sending the advanced audio codecs as bitstream. They have to be decoded in the player and sent as PCM to the receiver. While technically the PS3 has HDMI 1.3, I believe they only included the deep color portion of it. Most of the HDMI 1.3 features are optional and do not have to be included in order to be considered 1.3 compliant.


Your display should say something like MultiChannel In or something to the effect if the PS3 is sending decoded TrueHD or regular PCM. You will not see the receiver saying TrueHD or DTS-HD MA as this requires the player to be able to send the advanced audio codecs as bitstream.


I belive the only players capable of this today are:

Toshiba HD-A35

Samsung BD-P1400


----------



## erikk

the PS3 will NOT output the TrueHD or DTS-MA HD via bitstream. So if you want to use HD audio on the PS3 you HAVE to have it set as LPCM. Only some of the newer players will output the HD audio via bitstream.


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeaster* /forum/post/12147153
> 
> 
> I have the same question. I set my PS3 audio output to Bitstream so that the raw audio signal is sent to the 3808 without being decoded by the PS3. The 3808 displays "Multi Channel" when I am playing a PS3 game, but shows "Dolby Digital" for Blu-Ray movies that are definately TrueHD. I have tried switching the audio tracks through the PS3 and none of them change the display of the 3808. I don't really care what it displays actually, but I just want to make sure that I am getting all the bang for my buck out of this rcvr.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Ideas?



You have to select PCM as the PS3 can't send TrueHD as bitstream. Since you've set it for bitstream, it is defaulting to dolby digital no matter what soundtrack you select.


----------



## adriankelly

Thanks guys What about the Toshiba HD-A-35 ? How should this be set ?


----------



## jazzzione

Okay this is what I have been trying to find on the numerous posts in this thread. The answers above may be the key for me in pulling the trigger.



So from my understanding by selecting PCM on the PS3 the 3808 will do the decoding or whatever to give TRUE HD or DTS MA via HDMI.


I think the 3808 will power my B&W 803s well.


So all I want is the sound quality to be just wow like.


Help.




Correcto?


----------



## mickster

*Hey guys - I posted this question in the HD DVD forum, but I thought I would copy it here to see if I might have something set up wrong with my 3808:*


I already have a Denon 3930CI hooked to a Denon 3808CI for my SD DVD watching, but with the WalMart sale, I too decided to stop waiting out the HD war and snatch up a Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player.


I have the both the A2 and the 3930 connected to the 3808 via HDMI and use the HDMI connections for both audio and video through the 3808. I have calibrated the channel levels on the 3808 using my SD DVE disk in the past and have been very happy with the sound of my existing SD DVD viewing setup. However, when I view a HD DVD (Last Samurai) the audio (Dolby Digital +) sounds very muted with nowhere near the dynamic range of the SD version (Dolby Digital) of the same movie played in my old 3808. On the A2, I have SPDIF set to PCM, HDMI set to Auto and Dynamic Range Compression set to Off.


I was ready to chalk it up to the A2 just having lower level outputs. However, when I play the SD version which is Dolby Digital in the A2, it too sounds much better than than the HD version which is Dolby Digital +. I would have thought that the DD+ version would at least sound as good as the DD version.


I hope this is not a stupid question, but it has me wondering if I have something set up wrong.


Thanks!


Mick


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kublait* /forum/post/12144890
> 
> 
> SushiBill I use a Linksys Wireless Ethernet Bridge and it's working great too. I'm able to see all of my music and albums. However, I have not been able to see or access any of my playlist from the WMP 11. Are you able to see any of your playlist?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



upgraded to Vista on my main desktop pc. I put a new hard drive in and did a clean install.


I do know that you have to set up WM11 to share media with the 3808. I forgot how I set that up but...do a search on it. It wasn't that hard to do. Also, I've never played with ViiV much but I did set that up and it recognized the gaming adapter.


Let me know what you find out. I'll probably dig into this more this coming weekend


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/12149420
> 
> *Hey guys - I posted this question in the HD DVD forum, but I thought I would copy it here to see if I might have something set up wrong with my 3808:*
> 
> 
> I already have a Denon 3930CI hooked to a Denon 3808CI for my SD DVD watching, but with the WalMart sale, I too decided to stop waiting out the HD war and snatch up a Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player.
> 
> 
> I have the both the A2 and the 3930 connected to the 3808 via HDMI and use the HDMI connections for both audio and video through the 3808. I have calibrated the channel levels on the 3808 using my SD DVE disk in the past and have been very happy with the sound of my existing SD DVD viewing setup. However, when I view a HD DVD (Last Samurai) the audio (Dolby Digital +) sounds very muted with nowhere near the dynamic range of the SD version (Dolby Digital) of the same movie played in my old 3808. On the A2, I have SPDIF set to PCM, HDMI set to Auto and Dynamic Range Compression set to Off.
> 
> 
> I was ready to chalk it up to the A2 just having lower level outputs. However, when I play the SD version which is Dolby Digital in the A2, it too sounds much better than than the HD version which is Dolby Digital +. I would have thought that the DD+ version would at least sound as good as the DD version.
> 
> 
> I hope this is not a stupid question, but it has me wondering if I have something set up wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Mick



If so, you are NOT getting anything other that DTS 1.5 mega bit audio stream. The A2 can't do the True HD, etc... over optical..only HDMI.


Also, I've seen many other posts in the HD DVD player forum over the difference in sound quality. It's not the Denon's fault. I think you are getting a cleaner, uncompressed format that is more like or exactly like the original master. I have the A2 and have it connected to the 3808 through HDMI. I noticed the sound is cleaner and more rich but lacks any of the tracks having additional boosting of the audio.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/12149420
> 
> *Hey guys - I posted this question in the HD DVD forum, but I thought I would copy it here to see if I might have something set up wrong with my 3808:*
> 
> 
> I already have a Denon 3930CI hooked to a Denon 3808CI for my SD DVD watching, but with the WalMart sale, I too decided to stop waiting out the HD war and snatch up a Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player.
> 
> 
> I have the both the A2 and the 3930 connected to the 3808 via HDMI and use the HDMI connections for both audio and video through the 3808. I have calibrated the channel levels on the 3808 using my SD DVE disk in the past and have been very happy with the sound of my existing SD DVD viewing setup. However, when I view a HD DVD (Last Samurai) the audio (Dolby Digital +) sounds very muted with nowhere near the dynamic range of the SD version (Dolby Digital) of the same movie played in my old 3808. On the A2, I have SPDIF set to PCM, HDMI set to Auto and Dynamic Range Compression set to Off.
> 
> 
> I was ready to chalk it up to the A2 just having lower level outputs. However, when I play the SD version which is Dolby Digital in the A2, it too sounds much better than than the HD version which is Dolby Digital +. I would have thought that the DD+ version would at least sound as good as the DD version.
> 
> 
> I hope this is not a stupid question, but it has me wondering if I have something set up wrong.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Mick



In the A2's setup under "Audio" make sure you you have "Dynamic Range Control" and "Dialog Enhancement" both set to off. Having these set to on will kill the audio imo. Also I set "Digital out SPDIF" to PCM and "Digital out HDMI" to Auto.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/12133815
> 
> 
> Where do I go to change the settings and when does it give you that option? I didn't see anything so I just went in to manual settings again and changed them. Also, is there a place to just turn eq off and on? Hopefully there will be a clear answer here. Otherwise I have to try and figure out that crappy manual again.



The parameter-Audio-Room EQ path on GUI has options to turn equalizer off (in addition to Audyssey, Audyssey Byp L/R, Audyssey Flat, and Manual).


When you indicated you wanted to tweak Audyssey, you would use GUI path Manual Setup-Audio Setup-Manual Eq and select curve copy to load manual settings with Audyssey settings. Then use the Manual EQ option to tweak frequency settings for different speakers.


Manual Setup

Audio Setup

Manual EQ
Curve Copy - Yes

Adjust Channel - [Each, L/R, or All - Your choice]

Manual EQ - [speaker and frequencies to tweak]
When done configuring Manual EQ, enable _Manual_ in the Parameter-Audio-Room section of GUI


----------



## kluken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedicator* /forum/post/12149999
> 
> 
> Hi. Im thinking of getting the 3808. After reading these threads I decided that its better to get the Denon over the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> Since im setting up my system from scratch. Can you please tell me which speakers suit the 3808? I will go myself and check at various hifi shops. But i would like your help and input here.
> 
> 
> My price range is $2000 for a 5 speaker system ( no sub, i already have one ) Most importantly are the 2 front speakers so that i can have also very good audio for music.
> 
> 
> thanx



Speakers are a very subjective thing. Buying speakers was the hardest part for me, so many different sounds, I spent hours in the shop switching between brands and bringing my own music to sample. In the end I opted for Klipsh Ref-35 (this was 4 years ago) and do NOT regret it. Some find Klipsh bright, I find them accurate. Many speakers roll off at the high and low end. The Klipsh are great through the range. Look at SVS for s ub, they make some of the best subs ont he market for the money. Not boomy just deep rich clean bass. I ahev no regrets on my speaker sleections. Also Klipsh makes very effiecient speakers, thus less power to get more volume. I currenlty power them with a Denon 4802R, but am trying to decide betweena 3808CI or 4308CI. I'm probaly going to sell the Denon 4802R


----------



## inthedeck

I have axiom's 7.1 channel system. I know, shameless plug, but, definately try them out. axiomaudio dot com. Hope I am allowed to post links? Apologies, if not.


A bit on the pricey side, but, if you go through their outlet, u can get 10% off and 5% off extra, if you buy 5 pieces right off the bat. That's what I did...and I love the 7.1 system. It's clean, loud, and doesn't cause ear fatigue when listening.


Good luck...


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12149756
> 
> 
> If so, you are NOT getting anything other that DTS 1.5 mega bit audio stream. The A2 can't do the True HD, etc... over optical..only HDMI.
> 
> 
> Also, I've seen many other posts in the HD DVD player forum over the difference in sound quality. It's not the Denon's fault. I think you are getting a cleaner, uncompressed format that is more like or exactly like the original master. I have the A2 and have it connected to the 3808 through HDMI. I noticed the sound is cleaner and more rich but lacks any of the tracks having additional boosting of the audio.




If I hook up the A2 using optical I *do* get DTS (according to the 3808). However, since I am using HDMI the 3808 says "multi channel" so I assume it is DD+. From the second part of your post, it sounds like if I want to use the same volume setting for SD & HD movies I need to just boost the channels for the multi channel surround format only.


Does this sound right?


Thanks!


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12149799
> 
> 
> In the A2's setup under "Audio" make sure you you have "Dynamic Range Control" and "Dialog Enhancement" both set to off. Having these set to on will kill the audio imo. Also I set "Digital out SPDIF" to PCM and "Digital out HDMI" to Auto.



That is how I have the A2 set up.


Thanks


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/12149953
> 
> 
> The parameter-Audio-Room EQ path on GUI has options to turn equalizer off (in addition to Audyssey, Audyssey Byp L/R, Audyssey Flat, and Manual).
> 
> 
> When you indicated you wanted to tweak Audyssey, you would use GUI path Manual Setup-Audio Setup-Manual Eq and select curve copy to load manual settings with Audyssey settings. Then use the Manual EQ option to tweak frequency settings for different speakers.
> 
> 
> Manual Setup
> 
> Audio Setup
> 
> Manual EQ
> Curve Copy - Yes
> 
> Adjust Channel - [Each, L/R, or All - Your choice]
> 
> Manual EQ - [speaker and frequencies to tweak]
> When done configuring Manual EQ, enable _Manual_ in the Parameter-Audio-Room section of GUI



Thanks! I will check that out.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/12150244
> 
> 
> That is how I have the A2 set up.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Maybe try another HD DVD title with DD+ like transformers which has been rated good for audio quality.


----------



## slybacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12149244
> 
> 
> So from my understanding by selecting PCM on the PS3 the 3808 will do the decoding or whatever to give TRUE HD or DTS MA via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I think the 3808 will power my B&W 803s well.
> 
> 
> So all I want is the sound quality to be just wow like.



PCM is the right thing to do. Note that setting PCM on the PS3 means that it is the PS3 that is decoding the formats to PCM and sending that PCM to the AVR, rather than bitstream which leaves the source decoding to the AVR.


The PS3 can decode TrueHD to PCM right now and pass the PCM to the AVR over HDMI (a 1.1 feature). If the PS3 later introduces bitstream support for the new formats, then you will have the option of passing through to the AVR for decoding there (a 1.3 feature).


At present, the PS3 can neither decode nor pass DTS-MA (though it can extract the core DTS track, I believe).


Summary: set PCM on the PS3.










Not sure about your B&W 803s, but I have 604 fronts and 601 surrounds and I can certainly say that my 3808 makes wow-like noises through them... I couldn't be happier with the SQ. The improvement of either lossless PCM or TrueHD over DD is very apparent


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12150573
> 
> 
> Maybe try another HD DVD title with DD+ like transformers which has been rated good for audio quality.



Thanks Robert.


It just seems like the DD+ track of the movie I tried would at least sound as good as the DD track of the same movie in SD. I will try Transformers as it is on my Netflix queue list now.


Mick


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedicator* /forum/post/12149999
> 
> 
> Since im setting up my system from scratch. Can you please tell me which speakers suit the 3808? I will go myself and check at various hifi shops. But i would like your help and input here.
> 
> 
> My price range is $2000 for a 5 speaker system ( no sub, i already have one )



This is a tricky topic for several reasons.
Better costs money
Pure stereo needs more direct imaging than, say, movie surround sound.
A pristine audio system requires controlling the entire room, which isn't so friendly to real life.

So, for example, a pair of very high quality direct-radiating speakers two feet from the wall, in a square room with little furnature but several acoustic baffles, is perfect for listening to high-quality audio. If all you're gonna do is listen.


But if you have aliving room opening into the kitchen or dining room, transitions between carpet and tile, kids running around and lots of movies, the perfect audio fight is already lost. Getting decent (not perfect) sound better dispersed is the goal then.


All of which means, we can't tell you what's right. And not even listening at the store will help, unless you really factor in your environment.


For me, I use DefTechs because I found bipolars work far better for my environment (described above), but if you can control yours better and really do sit down just to listen to music from the sweet spot, there are better choices. It really isn't one size fits all.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/12150815
> 
> 
> Thanks Robert.
> 
> 
> It just seems like the DD+ track of the movie I tried would at least sound as good as the DD track of the same movie in SD. I will try Transformers as it is on my Netflix queue list now.
> 
> 
> Mick



Yeah I agree it should as good or better. Another recent title that got a five star review for audio is Face Off (never seen it myself). On my setup 9HD-XA2 and Denon 3808CI receiver) I do hear a difference from a standard DVD vs the HD DVD however it's not an earth shattering difference plus my hearing sucks anyway lol.


----------



## jazzzione

*slybacon,
*

Thanks for that reply. It really helped. There is so much information on this thread that it gets really confusing sometimes.


I am very interested in this avr and the 875. Just trying to make the right choice for my set up.


----------



## adriankelly

After trying all the combinations I can think of I still can't get my Toshiba A-35 to read TRUE HD on the 3808 . Fact is whatever it is doing it sounds fantastic but is it the best it can do ??


----------



## Wilt

Thats not good. Surely it should be a case if connected by HDMI.


Set A-35 to output bitstream -> Select Dolby True HD from menu of disc = Dolby True HD illumination on 3808.


Thinking of getting an A-35 myself only if the 3808 can decode the HD sound.


----------



## Adam_R

While we are on the subject of the PS3 and 3808:


How are regular DD and DTS tracks handled if the PS3 is set to PCM over HDMI?


----------



## rayfl502

Greetings all,


I posted in another area before I found this thred so here goes again. I am very new to the A/V, HT, audio area so please excuse my ignorance. Last month I purchased a new Denon 3808 ci,Denon DVM725.Def tech BP7002 and a panamax power do dad that has pretty lights on it. Last week I purchased a new Phillips 50 inch plasma but it is only the 7 something P as opposed to 1080 i. The verizon man came and hooked my fios service up but there was a conflict with my reciever and the cable box. Verizon came back yesterday and something was set on 1080p and the signal is 1080 i from the box, we changed it and it seemed to help the pic some and fix the problem. Last night the problem started again, cable box resets itself 3 of 5 times when reciever power is turned on. Sometinmes no pic but audio, sometimes nothing but blank grey or black screen. I sometimes unplug the cable box for 5 and it will work but something is still not right. I moved into my new home last month and cannot find any of the papers for any of my equipment. The set up is the same as my last address with dish and never this type of problem. This morning the set was working and I changed the chanel on the cable remote and lost the entire signal again, no audio or video. I am wanting to learn about this stuff so that I can get the full enjoyment from it so any help is appreciated.



Thanks Again

Mike,Fl.


----------



## baltik

Dumb scaling question as I search for my next receiver


My setup will include Tosiba HD-A3, Directv HR20 & Xbox all connected via HDMI and outputting to one of those not quite standard 768p displays (panasonic 8uk). The toshiba and DirecTV boxes will be outputting both the HDTV signals as well as SDTV, would I be better off passing through all signals and bypassing the scaler so double scaling doesn't take place?


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adriankelly* /forum/post/12151555
> 
> 
> After trying all the combinations I can think of I still can't get my Toshiba A-35 to read TRUE HD on the 3808 . Fact is whatever it is doing it sounds fantastic but is it the best it can do ??



Some HD DVDs don't have True HD.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baltik* /forum/post/12152908
> 
> 
> Dumb scaling question as I search for my next receiver
> 
> 
> My setup will include Tosiba HD-A3, Directv HR20 & Xbox all connected via HDMI and outputting to one of those not quite standard 768p displays (panasonic 8uk). The toshiba and DirecTV boxes will be outputting both the HDTV signals as well as SDTV, would I be better off passing through all signals and bypassing the scaler so double scaling doesn't take place?



and see what looks best to you.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mickster* /forum/post/12150235
> 
> 
> If I hook up the A2 using optical I *do* get DTS (according to the 3808). However, since I am using HDMI the 3808 says "multi channel" so I assume it is DD+. From the second part of your post, it sounds like if I want to use the same volume setting for SD & HD movies I need to just boost the channels for the multi channel surround format only.
> 
> 
> Does this sound right?
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, MultiChannel is the DD+ or True HD. Do the boost as you mentioned and all is well. That's what I did!


----------



## Neurorad

This thread rocks! Keep the info coming, and thanks to all contributors.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dedicator* /forum/post/12149999
> 
> 
> Hi. Im thinking of getting the 3808. After reading these threads I decided that its better to get the Denon over the Onkyo.
> 
> 
> Since im setting up my system from scratch. Can you please tell me which speakers suit the 3808? I will go myself and check at various hifi shops. But i would like your help and input here.
> 
> 
> My price range is $2000 for a 5 speaker system ( no sub, i already have one ) Most importantly are the 2 front speakers so that i can have also very good audio for music.
> 
> 
> thanx



Klipsch RF-82 - 499.00 each ($1000.00), Klipsch RC-52 Center - 299.00. Klipsch RS-42- 225.00 each (450.00) Total - 1750.00. Get this at best buy/Magnolia. Tell them a local dealer is giving you 20% off. They will go 20 off as well, give you 18-24 months no interest and 30 day no hassle return.

You'll have 1400.00 plus tax in this set up.


If you have a good sub, you will love this system with the 3808. The Klipsch Reference Seriew IV speakers are EXTREMELY good for the $. I have friends with a lot more expensive systems...and I have auditioned more expensive systems. People are floored after hearing these speakers and then finding out how much they cost.


At least this should give you an option and something to go listen to....however, I would suggest taking it home and listen and returning if you don't find suitable for your ear or environment. I ended up taking back a lot of stuff...and then learning what I needed for my environment by taking stuff home and demoing it.


I paired the above system with a Martin Logan Abyss sub....to me, musical heaven!


BTW...this new Klipsch Reference Series (IV) is NOT bright as previous models. To me, very close to the Paradigm speakers I auditioned (which I almost bought but the Klipsch were less expensive and every bit as good).


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baltik* /forum/post/12152908
> 
> 
> Dumb scaling question as I search for my next receiver
> 
> 
> My setup will include Tosiba HD-A3, Directv HR20 & Xbox all connected via HDMI and outputting to one of those not quite standard 768p displays (panasonic 8uk). The toshiba and DirecTV boxes will be outputting both the HDTV signals as well as SDTV, would I be better off passing through all signals and bypassing the scaler so double scaling doesn't take place?



I don't believe you have the option of disabling scaling in the Toshiba, luckily it's very good as are all hd dvd players. The cable box on the other hand, if it has the option for scaling, I'd disable it as it's extremely likely the Denon will do a much better job.


I don't believe that you can double scale something, if it detects a signal that's 1080i and that's the best your display will do, it shouldn't touch it. If you have a 1080p television then it may deinterlace it if that's enabled.


As others have said, there's so many different hardware configs out there, it's usually best to just play with the settings with a sound/movie source your very familiar with and get the best config you can.


----------



## Kirby Baker

I'm really looking at getting one of these 3808's before the special price ends tomorrow. My main concern is how will it sound compared to my existing setup. Right now I have a B&K Reference 50 (series 1) feeding into a Sherbourn 5120 amp via XLR balanced inputs. Will I see a dropoff in audio quality at all by replacing both units with the 3808? Or should I consider keeping the Sherbourn and using the 3808 as a pre/pro only?


----------



## oachalon

All I have to say is I hate all of you because you keep making me spend my money lol. If i wouldnt keep coming on this forum I wouldn't buy so much. I just bought the 3808 at 6 ave like half an hour ago.


----------



## AndyRoo_STV

I bought a 3808 AVR about 6 weeks ago & so far have been very pleased with it until today, when I tried to use it & it seems to have a major issue.


I have connected my XBOX, DVD Player, CD Player thru the receiver & have the HDTV connected on the HDMI output. All of these devices have been working perfectly for the past 6 weeks, however when I turned the receiver on this evening, it powers up ok & I am able to navigate between the various menus, but I am no longer able to get the GUI or any picture (or sound thru the amp) on the TV from either the XBOX or the DVD Player. First, I thought ok perhaps the HDMI cable in the TV has come loose, not sure how this would have happened as it is mounted on the wall & the cables haven't been touched since yesterday, but I thought this could be a possible explanation.


Then I thought I'd try playing a CD just to see if that was still working, but that there is no sound there either.


I thought I'd try running the auto set up, just to see if that would do any good, however that has been running for 35 minutes now & I assume that it shouldn't normally take this long.


I think I'll end up taking this back to the dealers & see if they can test it there to establish if it is the unit that is faulty, but just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced this same issue ?


Any ideas ?


Cheers

AndyRoo_STV


----------



## mdrew




Kirby Baker said:


> I'm really looking at getting one of these 3808's before the special price ends tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What special price are you refering to?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kirby Baker




mdrew said:


> Kirby Baker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really looking at getting one of these 3808's before the special price ends tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> What special price are you refering to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The $XXXX 6ave price good until tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *EDIT* Price removed...search for it on fatwallet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## mdrew

Thanks. You might want to be careful about posting prices though. (I appreciate it, but I don't think this sight does) You might get slapped. I called them at they are ending this special at 8:00 PM their time tonight.


But if anyone misses out on this deal, call AVS. Their everyday price is very close to this deal.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndyRoo_STV* /forum/post/12154566
> 
> 
> I have connected my XBOX, DVD Player, CD Player thru the receiver & have the HDTV connected on the HDMI output. All of these devices have been working perfectly for the past 6 weeks, however when I turned the receiver on this evening, it powers up ok & I am able to navigate between the various menus, but I am no longer able to get the GUI or any picture (or sound thru the amp) on the TV from either the XBOX or the DVD Player.



- Try a hard Power On/Off using the power button instead of the Standby On/Off. My GUI disappeared one day and a simple power on/off did the trick.


----------



## TheMoose

I just talked to Denon CS & they informed me they are getting ready to redo their web site, this will give them the ability to announce firmware upgrades so we won't have to guess on when they are released.

Look for the updated website in December.


----------



## jazzzione

Not sure who you talked to but they just told me they still had some and sale is over by 8:00PM


----------



## mickster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12150884
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree it should as good or better. Another recent title that got a five star review for audio is Face Off (never seen it myself). On my setup 9HD-XA2 and Denon 3808CI receiver) I do hear a difference from a standard DVD vs the HD DVD however it's not an earth shattering difference plus my hearing sucks anyway lol.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12152971
> 
> 
> Yes, MultiChannel is the DD+ or True HD. Do the boost as you mentioned and all is well. That's what I did!



Thanks a lot for the help guys. I also got a PM from ebr that told me that I just chose a bad first disk. It was one of the original releases that the engineers screwed up the audio on. I've got both the HD-DVD version of DVE and some newer HD-DVD releases on my Netflix queue.


Thanks again. It's guys like you that make this forum a great source of information.


Mick


----------



## TheMoose

What are you all finding new on the 1.57 update?


I haven't been through everything but I found 1 completely new option= add new feature & 1 updated option=search for update as well as a new update procedure.

I also noticed there is now a screen saver that comes on if you leave the menu up for a couple of mins.


what else have you found new on 1.57?


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12155786
> 
> 
> Not sure who you talked to but they just told me they still had some and sale is over by 8:00PM



I just called back and got the same guy, Frank. I asked the same question and told him someone else just called and was told they were still available. He said "Didn't I just talk to you? That's impossible. Hold on; let me check." When he got back to the phone, he said "No, we don't have any more of those Onkyo's."







I reminded him I was asking about the Denon 3808..."OHHHh"...yeah, they still have them.


Thanks for prompting me to call back.


----------



## snowboarder

Thank you guys for the tip! I called 6ave.com and got it too.

Got really tired waiting for Onkyo Pro 885 (Integra 9.8 in a different case)

plus some additional info like that one about the lip sync issue

not fixed until the next year revision (!) pushed me away today...

Any major issues with Denon 3808? Any firmware to upgrade

right away when I get it?


I'm gonna hook it u with my Paradigm Millenia and Seismic 12 setup

and Toshiba A35. I'm gonna also try the new Rotel 1085 D-series amp.

Will see how that setup will sound 


Andrew


----------



## jazzzione

Okay I am in now with a 6th Ave order. Just comparing this thread with the 875 and hopefully I made the right choice. Always wanted something that said Denon on it. Replacing my 4 year old Rotel receiver to power my B&W 803D speakers.


----------



## crazycanuck700

for those of us who thought we had till the 8th to purchase at 6th ave, who is AVS?


----------



## crazycanuck700

anyone hook up an external equalizer to this thing? is there a tape loop type circuit for an external processor?


----------



## inthedeck

Is there a list of Authorized Denon dealers anywhere? I just want to make sure who's on the list, so that Denon will honor the warranty, in case it's needed?


Any references would be much appreciated.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inthedeck* /forum/post/12158370
> 
> 
> Is there a list of Authorized Denon dealers anywhere? I just want to make sure who's on the list, so that Denon will honor the warranty, in case it's needed?
> 
> 
> Any references would be much appreciated.


 http://www.usa.denon.com/DealerLocator.asp 


Denon USA website.










JR, 6th Ave both on the list, it seems.


----------



## bapenguin

Question: Is there anyway to pass the HDMI audio to the monitor and have the receiver decode it at the same time?


----------



## Artorious

Hi i wanna know the differences between Denon AVR-3808CI vs YAMAHA RX-V3800, and which one is the best...


----------



## inthedeck

Thanks Neurodad.


----------



## chopkins

How do you upgrade the firmware on a 3808?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chopkins* /forum/post/12160852
> 
> 
> How do you upgrade the firmware on a 3808?



Push menu, go to manual setup, go to option set up, scroll to firmware update, hit start.


----------



## mdrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crazycanuck700* /forum/post/12158361
> 
> 
> for those of us who thought we had till the 8th to purchase at 6th ave, who is AVS?



Top of the page. They are the ones who created this sight years ago as a hobby and it just kept growing. Now, the majority of users here just know the forum, but not the store. They are authorized. You have to email or call for quotes as they are not an "on line" store.


----------



## benrub

I have a Projector and LCD TV in my apartment, and I'd like both to be active all the time so I can use either.


Any reason why I couldn't do this?:
*Denon 3808 > Monitor Out > Gefen 1:2 HDMI Splitter > TV & Projector*


I notice that the Denon 4308 has 2 monitor outputs but it's $1,000 more expensive.


This Gefen splitter is pretty pricey but may make sense for me:
http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=3858 


Please send your thoughts! Thank you.


----------



## AndyRoo_STV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12155477
> 
> 
> - Try a hard Power On/Off using the power button instead of the Standby On/Off. My GUI disappeared one day and a simple power on/off did the trick.



Tokerblue,


I already tried this several times yesterday, but it didn't make any difference.


Cheers

AndyRoo_STV


----------



## bapenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benrub* /forum/post/12161959
> 
> 
> I have a Projector and LCD TV in my apartment, and I'd like both to be active all the time so I can use either.
> 
> 
> Any reason why I couldn't do this?:
> *Denon 3808 > Monitor Out > Gefen 1:2 HDMI Splitter > TV & Projector*
> 
> 
> I notice that the Denon 4308 has 2 monitor outputs but it's $1,000 more expensive.
> 
> 
> This Gefen splitter is pretty pricey but may make sense for me:
> http://www.gefen.com/kvm/product.jsp?prod_id=3858
> 
> 
> Please send your thoughts! Thank you.



I'm doing that and it works just fine. I'm using a splitter I got from VPI, so it's not even a name brand one.


My only problem now is, you can't pass the audio with the HDMI after it gets decoded in the receiver. So if you want to watch something on your TV with audio, you'll need to change a setting quick in the receiver to do it. That is, unless someone knows another way to do it.


----------



## benrub

Thanks bapenguin!


What's VPI? I googled it and got some interesting results...


EDIT-- NEVER MIND I FOUND IT, thanks!


----------



## veajt00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12156133
> 
> 
> What are you all finding new on the 1.57 update?
> 
> 
> I haven't been through everything but I found 1 completely new option= add new feature & 1 updated option=search for update as well as a new update procedure.
> 
> I also noticed there is now a screen saver that comes on if you leave the menu up for a couple of mins.
> 
> 
> what else have you found new on 1.57?



How many of you have successfully upgraded to this latest firmware, and how many have had problems? Did you do a reset prior to upgrading?


I'd like to update to this latest firmware - the ability to save your configuration to a PC is definitely a nice improvement. However, I'm a little nervous given all the problems I had before ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11919776 ).


I've read one post from Transcend who successfully upgraded previously, but had problems on this latest update, which worries me. Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bapenguin* /forum/post/12162388
> 
> 
> I'm doing that and it works just fine. I'm using a splitter I got from VPI, so it's not even a name brand one.
> 
> 
> My only problem now is, you can't pass the audio with the HDMI after it gets decoded in the receiver. So if you want to watch something on your TV with audio, you'll need to change a setting quick in the receiver to do it. That is, unless someone knows another way to do it.



Good to know it works. I think I am going to get a 1:4 splitter and utilize all three HDMi inputs on my TV, thereby allowing my to have custom picture settings for 3 different sources. Wont have to worry about the audio not being passed in this case either.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12161118
> 
> 
> Push menu, go to manual setup, go to option set up, scroll to firmware update, hit start.



I take it one would need to be connected to a computer via Ethernet cable to follow this procedure?







And what website, if any, would the computer need to be logged in to?


----------



## techtvman

does anyone know the best way to use the included mic when calibrating when your listening on a bed. i would suspect i shouldn't place the mic on the bed but if i get a tripod and place it on the bed its going to be high.


----------



## D53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12163219
> 
> 
> I take it one would need to be connected to a computer via Ethernet cable to follow this procedure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what website, if any, would the computer need to be logged in to?



I would also appreciate an answer to this one. I'm hoping that I can just plug my cable modem directly into the back of the receiver and do the update from the receiver without using a pc.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12163219
> 
> 
> I take it one would need to be connected to a computer via Ethernet cable to follow this procedure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what website, if any, would the computer need to be logged in to?



Yes you need Internet access to do the firmware update, and that is done via an Ethernet connection to a router to your modem. It is automatic and no website is needed. You do not need to be connected to a PC, only a router and modem.


Make sure first that you can access the NET source and Internet radio.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/12163442
> 
> 
> I would also appreciate an answer to this one. I'm hoping that I can just plug my cable modem directly into the back of the receiver and do the update from the receiver without using a pc.



If you connect directly to a modem, you will need to configure the network IP address, etc in the Denon networking section so it can access the internet properly. It would be the same info. as placed in your router...IP, gateway, etc.


I take it you don't use the NET..internet radio part of the Denon as that also requires Internet access.


----------



## jeffs2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayfl502* /forum/post/12151875
> 
> 
> Greetings all,
> 
> 
> I posted in another area before I found this thred so here goes again. I am very new to the A/V, HT, audio area so please excuse my ignorance. Last month I purchased a new Denon 3808 ci,Denon DVM725.Def tech BP7002 and a panamax power do dad that has pretty lights on it. Last week I purchased a new Phillips 50 inch plasma but it is only the 7 something P as opposed to 1080 i. The verizon man came and hooked my fios service up but there was a conflict with my reciever and the cable box. Verizon came back yesterday and something was set on 1080p and the signal is 1080 i from the box, we changed it and it seemed to help the pic some and fix the problem. Last night the problem started again, cable box resets itself 3 of 5 times when reciever power is turned on. Sometinmes no pic but audio, sometimes nothing but blank grey or black screen. I sometimes unplug the cable box for 5 and it will work but something is still not right. I moved into my new home last month and cannot find any of the papers for any of my equipment. The set up is the same as my last address with dish and never this type of problem. This morning the set was working and I changed the chanel on the cable remote and lost the entire signal again, no audio or video. I am wanting to learn about this stuff so that I can get the full enjoyment from it so any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> Mike,Fl.




My guess is that you are running into a problem where the signal output by the 3808 isn't compatible with your TV. If the TV cannot handle 1080i and the receiver tries to send a 1080i signal then you wont get a picture. Now I don't know the 3808 (I'm considering buying it), but I can tell you that the FiOS boxes have a startup menu that configures what resolution they will output. You might want to check the documentation on-line on how to get to the menu, but I believe that you have to hold the power button down on the front panel or something like that. From there you can configure the STB to output only 720p (assuming that is what your TV supports) to prevent this from happening. Note that there are two settings for this, both for HD and SD content. You also want to make sure that the 3808 is not upconverting the 720p signal from the STB to 1080i or 1080p (though I can't tell you how to do that).


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/12162863
> 
> 
> How many of you have successfully upgraded to this latest firmware, and how many have had problems? Did you do a reset prior to upgrading?
> 
> 
> I'd like to update to this latest firmware - the ability to save your configuration to a PC is definitely a nice improvement. However, I'm a little nervous given all the problems I had before ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11919776 ).
> 
> 
> I've read one post from Transcend who successfully upgraded previously, but had problems on this latest update, which worries me. Thanks for the feedback...



I did not do a reset on this update like I did the first one & it went smoothly.


----------



## D53




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12163487
> 
> 
> If you connect directly to a modem, you will need to configure the network IP address, etc in the Denon networking section so it can access the internet properly. It would be the same info. as placed in your router...IP, gateway, etc..



At this point, I have an old Windows 98 computer. I do not have a router or a local area network, although I do have a cable modem. Basically, my computer is obsolete and pretty useless, I suspect for updating the FW in the Denon.


I would like to be able to purchase the 3808 before buying a new computer. Therefore, I'd like to be able to perform the firmware update directly from the receiver. In this case, would I simply enter into the Denon my network IP address used by Internet Explorer to access my internet service provider? Would the DHCP feature of the receiver automatically assign it (or find) the necessary address?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/12163538
> 
> 
> At this point, I have an old Windows 98 computer. I do not have a router or a local area network, although I do have a cable modem. Basically, my computer is obsolete and pretty useless, I suspect for updating the FW in the Denon.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to purchase the 3808 before buying a new computer. Therefore, I'd like to be able to perform the firmware update directly from the receiver. In this case, would I simply enter into the Denon my network IP address used by Internet Explorer to access my internet service provider? Would the DHCP feature of the receiver automatically assign it (or find) the necessary address?



As others have said, your computer has nothing to do with it. The 3808 connects to the Update website entirely independently of the computer.


Internet Explorer (or anything else) does NOT use an IP address to access your ISP. Your computer will have an IP address that identifies it on the Internet, if that's what you meant.


If you don't have a router, you will have to connect the 3808 to your cable modem IN PLACE OF your computer. This may or may not work depending on the authentication that your ISP requires. You would have to make the Network settings in the 3808 similar to those in the computer. I can't advise you further because I don't know anything about your computer settings or your ISP.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *veajt00* /forum/post/12162863
> 
> 
> How many of you have successfully upgraded to this latest firmware, and how many have had problems? Did you do a reset prior to upgrading?
> 
> 
> I'd like to update to this latest firmware - the ability to save your configuration to a PC is definitely a nice improvement. However, I'm a little nervous given all the problems I had before ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post11919776 ).
> 
> 
> I've read one post from Transcend who successfully upgraded previously, but had problems on this latest update, which worries me. Thanks for the feedback...



I did my first update yesterday and it worked flawlessly. It took about an hour and I did not do a reset.


There certainly seem to be some glitches in the update process. The new firmware has a "Check for Updates" in the Setup. I did that and it said there was an update that would require 3 min. I did the update and it spent about 3 min updating one of the Etherlink modules. I then checked the versions and they were all the same as before that update. This morning Check for Updates still says that there is an update that will require 3 min so there's something wrong in the process that determines whether a module is up to date. In my case that bug is benign but it certainly does not fill one with confidence.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12164014
> 
> 
> I did my first update yesterday and it worked flawlessly. It took about an hour and I did not do a reset.
> 
> 
> There certainly seem to be some glitches in the update process. The new firmware has a "Check for Updates" in the Setup. I did that and it said there was an update that would require 3 min. I did the update and it spent about 3 min updating one of the Etherlink modules. I then checked the versions and they were all the same as before that update. This morning Check for Updates still says that there is an update that will require 3 min so there's something wrong in the process that determines whether a module is up to date. In my case that bug is benign but it certainly does not fill one with confidence.



Yes, I had the same outcome. Just keep doing the update until you see "Update Complete". And when you check for Updates it will not find any.


I had to go thru the Update process about a dozen times to finally get to the fiinished FW....ugh!


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12164039
> 
> 
> Yes, I had the same outcome. Just keep doing the update until you see "Update Complete". And when you check for Updates it will not find any.
> 
> 
> I had to go thru the Update process about a dozen times to finally get to the fiinished FW....ugh!



I'm not sure that this is the same thing as I'm talking about. My original update did go through to "Update Complete" and then the 3808 cycled power and restarted. What I'm talking about was done several hours later. It appeared to update one module (without problems) and then also did go through to "Update Complete", etc. but without any change in the version nos.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12164148
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that this is the same thing as I'm talking about. My original update did go through to "Update Complete" and then the 3808 cycled power and restarted. What I'm talking about was done several hours later. It appeared to update one module (without problems) and then also did go through to "Update Complete", etc. but without any change in the version nos.



Keep trying the Check Update until you get...Result: Latest.

If you still get Update Available...3 min, etc. then you don't have the complete FW update yet.


I had to try many times (







) to get the darn thing to finally arrive at "Latest".


----------



## tschuler77

I have synergy Klipsch sub 12" Im new to this audio stuff and was about to do a auto speaker config using audessy and the manuel says to turn off Low Pass and set the sub speaker to center volume. I can handle the volume but im confused about wich way to turn the Low pass filter to know that its all the way off? It goes from 40-120. Do I turn it all the way to 40 or 120?


Thanks alot for helping a noob.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12164336
> 
> 
> Keep trying the Check Update until you get...Result: Latest.
> 
> If you still get Update Available...3 min, etc. then you don't have the complete FW update yet.
> 
> 
> I had to try many times (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to get the darn thing to finally arrive at "Latest".



Ok, I understand what you're saying and, after 3 or 4 times, I did get it to show "Latest".


BUT, the version numbers did NOT change for anything from my original update and especially not for the Web module (which appeared to be the one being updated). I also could see no difference in the Web Interface and the problems I've seen with it were still there.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschuler77* /forum/post/12164770
> 
> 
> I have synergy Klipsch sub 12" Im new to this audio stuff and was about to do a auto speaker config using audessy and the manuel says to turn off Low Pass and set the sub speaker to center volume. I can handle the volume but im confused about wich way to turn the Low pass filter to know that its all the way off? It goes from 40-120. Do I turn it all the way to 40 or 120?
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for helping a noob.



Set it at 120Hz, that means all frequencies below 120 will pass through the filter.


----------



## mapostol

Trying to hook up a Toslink cable from my Pioneer Plasma to my 3808. Do I need to do anything special? In trying to push the cable into the reciever a little flap that covers the inlet pushes into the hole but the cable does not stay secured. Am I doing something wrong? The same when I try to install it at the TV end. Any help would be appreciated.

MIKE


----------



## snowboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mapostol* /forum/post/12165017
> 
> 
> Trying to hook up a Toslink cable from my Pioneer Plasma to my 3808.



audio cable to your tv? Why?


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mapostol* /forum/post/12165017
> 
> 
> Trying to hook up a Toslink cable from my Pioneer Plasma to my 3808. Do I need to do anything special? In trying to push the cable into the reciever a little flap that covers the inlet pushes into the hole but the cable does not stay secured. Am I doing something wrong? The same when I try to install it at the TV end. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> MIKE



They only go one way and usually if inserted correctly they snap in place.


----------



## jazzzione

Okay, okay, okay.... I ordered the 3808 from 6th ave and they said it is shipped. Great. Tried to track with my order number and I got crap. Nothing. No information. Perhaps a web site problem from 6th ave. Anticipation, man oh man. I can't wait. Anticipation. Not sure about DHL never had anything delivered by that company before.


----------



## mapostol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowboarder* /forum/post/12165032
> 
> 
> audio cable to your tv? Why?



Snowborder....

The reason I have an audio cable going from my TV is because the Pioneer I have has the Home Media Gallery and I want to have audio out for videos and music.


Thanks for the help everyone. I will try again to snap it in place.


----------



## mapostol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/12165098
> 
> 
> They only go one way and usually if inserted correctly they snap in place.



Thanks 4i2fly...

I looked at the cable a little more closely and decided that I should remove the tiny plastic cover over the optical ends. Yeah....dumb move.


All is well now.

Thanks.


----------



## tschuler77

Can someone please tell me how to get bass to come through my sub. When I first hooked up my 3808 it worked, but now after doing the audessy auto config and changing my amp to 7.1 it no longer gets a signal to the bass woofer??? Im running 7.1 setup whats the deal?


Thanks again for helping.


----------



## snowboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12165144
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, okay.... I ordered the 3808 from 6th ave and they said it is shipped. Great. Tried to track with my order number and I got crap. Nothing. No information. Perhaps a web site problem from 6th ave. Anticipation, man oh man. I can't wait. Anticipation. Not sure about DHL never had anything delivered by that company before.



The same here. Their website is just not very good.

But the price was great so I can live with that


----------



## veajt00

I just finished upgrading the firmware on my 3808CI and everything worked fine. More detail is here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12165315


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschuler77* /forum/post/12165305
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to get bass to come through my sub. When I first hooked up my 3808 it worked, but now after doing the audessy auto config and changing my amp to 7.1 it no longer gets a signal to the bass woofer??? Im running 7.1 setup whats the deal?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for helping.



I had a similar problem, try this.

In the GUI go to Manual setup, Speaker setup, Channel level, Mode, Start.

That will give you white noise on each speaker so do not have the volume cranked up!!

Go to the Sub level, I set mine to 0db & I have lots of bass!


----------



## andres76

Hi there.


I got a pair of Paradigm Monitor 7 as the fronts for my Denon 3808 (they're outstanding, by the way). For the center channel I got a Mirage OMNISAT V2. I watched War Of The Worlds the other night and I thought the sound in general was amazing. However someone suggested that the center channel should be from the same series (same brand of course) of the front speakers. According to this person it has something to do with timbre matching, crossover, frequency, etc. I would be able to pick up a Paradigm Monitor CC-290 to go with the monitors 7 for about the same that I paid for the Mirage which I could return. Now, I checked the specifications of both center channel speakers and believe it or not the Mirage is actually more similar to the Monitors 7 than the Paradigm center channel itself. As I said, I think the sound is good but obviously I want to get the best possible sound for my money so if would be just a matter of changing the center channel given the case. How accurate is that theory?

The Mirage has excellent reviews, would it be worth to exchange it for the Paradigm (which I'm sure is excellent too) just to have the Front-Center from the same series?


What do you think..?


----------



## tschuler77

Thanks themoore for the advice on turning up the sub volume. For some reason audessy turned my sub all the way down. I cranked it up but im wondering if it did this because it set most of my speakers to large? Does anyone know if the speaker setting to large or small has to do with the sub?


Thanks










by the way this system rocks!


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschuler77* /forum/post/12165693
> 
> 
> Thanks themoore for the advice on turning up the sub volume. For some reason audessy turned my sub all the way down. I cranked it up but im wondering if it did this because it set most of my speakers to large? Does anyone know if the speaker setting to large or small has to do with the sub?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way this system rocks!



If you set your speakers to large then the LFE or sub frequencies will be played throughout the speakes not just the sub. I set all my speakers to small (crossover to 80hz).


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12163342
> 
> 
> does anyone know the best way to use the included mic when calibrating when your listening on a bed. i would suspect i shouldn't place the mic on the bed but if i get a tripod and place it on the bed its going to be high.



You could stand the tripod on 2 legs and the handle used to pan the tripod device. That would get close to head on a pillow height


----------



## crazycanuck700

You just have to check the Paradigm website and read a little about the amount of effort they put into builing speakers. It truly is amazing. I would buy the biggest centre channel you can afford from Paradigm as the centre channel arguably is the most active speaker of the bunch.


I am running Monitor 11s and a cc-390


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12165144
> 
> 
> Okay, okay, okay.... I ordered the 3808 from 6th ave and they said it is shipped. Great. Tried to track with my order number and I got crap. Nothing. No information. Perhaps a web site problem from 6th ave. Anticipation, man oh man. I can't wait. Anticipation. Not sure about DHL never had anything delivered by that company before.



I ordered mine 2 days ago along with the KEF 3005 from 6ave. No DHL tracking info was available for about 12 hours from the time I received the 'shipped' notice. Not a 6thAve issue. They ship but DHL doesn't update their systems until late in the evening. UPS is the same. Mine gets here on the 13th!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valmont74

How many updates have been issued by Denon as of today? I read about 1-2 months ago about an update that demanded a hard reset, took about an hour, and caused some grey screens of death, but now I read a few posts back about an update that would only take about 3 minutes.


And I'm of course curious about what issues these updates have adressed.


----------



## jazzzione




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by jazzzione
> 
> Okay, okay, okay.... I ordered the 3808 from 6th ave and they said it is shipped. Great. Tried to track with my order number and I got crap. Nothing. No information. Perhaps a web site problem from 6th ave. Anticipation, man oh man. I can't wait. Anticipation. Not sure about DHL never had anything delivered by that company before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by carrera1
> 
> I ordered mine 2 days ago along with the KEF 3005 from 6ave. No DHL tracking info was available for about 12 hours from the time I received the 'shipped' notice. Not a 6thAve issue. They ship but DHL doesn't update their systems until late in the evening. UPS is the same. Mine gets here on the 13th!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Now I have good tracking data. I should get it today. Hot damn!


----------



## Darth Martel

I received my 3808 Tuesday. I ordered it from 6Ave Nov 1 and the guy told me I'd have it Wed or Thur. I was pleasantly surprised to find it waiting for me when I got home Tuesday but, couldn't set it up until Wed anyhow. I never received any tracking information but, DHL was fine as far as delivery goes. It came double boxed but, the outside box was slightly beat up. It wasn't anything too bad, just normal shipping wear.


As for the receiver itself, I am very impressed. I hooked everything up and had zero issues. I found using the remote a bit of a pain but, it's not too bad once you get use to it. Direct access to listening modes would have been nice. If I want to do 7 ch stereo on my HK635 I just hit the stereo button a couple times. With the Denon I have to go into the menu and search for the device and then sound settings to change it. It was very easy to set up and calibrate the receiver other than that.


I tried to do a firmware update before I set things up but, kept being met by a connection failure response. I then tried to stream mp3s from my computer and play with the web radio and that worked fine without any hangups. Since everything works fine otherwise I just said the heck with the firmware update. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Maybe down the road I'll revisit a firmware update. Not sure why it wouldn't work my first go around but, oh well.


I'm very happy with my purchase and the performance and sound quality out of the 3808. Should last me a good 2 or 3 years as my main receiver.


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone using a programmed remote (URC, Pronto) with the 3808?


----------



## inthedeck

One more question, for anyone...


Will HDMI 1.3a cables make a difference over standard HDMI Cables? If it's going to make a huge difference, I will just get HDMI 1.3a cables, for a few dollars more...but, if it won't make a huge diff...then, there's no point.


Maybe the audio sources will be better handled via 1.3a technology? I know the 3808 is complaint with this standard, so, might as well feed it the best, to obtain the best, right?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/12167478
> 
> 
> Anyone using a programmed remote (URC, Pronto) with the 3808?




I am, a Pronto TSU3000NG. Had no trouble setting it up except for one of the source change buttons (DVD). For some reason, that one is giving me trouble. Sat, Phono, VCR, etc., all work fine, but DVD does nothing. When I learn the IR code for it, it comes up different nearly every time. I think I might learn it several times and just send the whole bunch...


If anyone has the proper IR code for the DVD (number button 4 on the 3808CI remote), I'd love to have it


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12166736
> 
> 
> How many updates have been issued by Denon as of today? I read about 1-2 months ago about an update that demanded a hard reset, took about an hour, and caused some grey screens of death, but now I read a few posts back about an update that would only take about 3 minutes.
> 
> 
> And I'm of course curious about what issues these updates have adressed.



The 3 min update is apparently not real. It appears when you do a "Check Update" when you are otherwise up-to-date. If you a attempt several Updates after that, each one appears to update the "Ether WB" module but there is no change in the version nos. Eventually, "Check Update" will show "Latest". I did all this (and saw "Latest" in "Check Update") but several hours later "Check Update" was back to showing a 3 min update.


The gray screen was a bug that was fixed by an update, NOT a result of the update.


I (and others) have done an update without a reset and with no problems. In my case, I started from a early version of the firmware and got up-to-date in one pass. Some people have had problems, however. At least some of these problems appear to be due to less reliable Internet connections. Generally, if the update hangs, you can cycle power and it will resume.


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/12167478
> 
> 
> Anyone using a programmed remote (URC, Pronto) with the 3808?



MX-700 in use.


The ready programming is good but takes many devices (10+) and has many flaws. Luckily I have the 3808 preprogrammed units on page two and have collected just one unit of 3808 on page one with all the most important actions.


----------



## Stouty

would someone please be kind enough to tell me which models can take 5.1 pcm & convert to 7.1 pcm?


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candor* /forum/post/12166158
> 
> 
> You could stand the tripod on 2 legs and the handle used to pan the tripod device. That would get close to head on a pillow height



Do they make short tripods that would work best for this


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/12167478
> 
> 
> Anyone using a programmed remote (URC, Pronto) with the 3808?



Works fine but I don't have it completely set up yet


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12168890
> 
> 
> Do they make short tripods that would work best for this



on the pillows themselves...or get a tray table or something.


----------



## Artorious

HEY GUYS!! I will buy a new home theater and i asked for several options and theres 2 of them i really like


DENON 3808CI and YAMAHA RX V3800, so i want to know which one of these is the best...


And What do you think about Soavo Speakers?


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artorious* /forum/post/12169692
> 
> 
> DENON 3808CI and YAMAHA RX V3800, so i want to know which one of these is the best...



The consensus seems split...depends upon your ears and which feature differences are important to you.


----------



## Artorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/12169881
> 
> 
> The consensus seems split...depends upon your ears and which feature differences are important to you.



Well im lookin for the best quality sound. and compatible with the new tech of blue ray and HDTV no distorsion, different types of audio programming.



And what about Soavo Speakers, are they the best? or not 2 good?


----------



## David6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12166658
> 
> 
> I ordered mine 2 days ago along with the KEF 3005 from 6ave. No DHL tracking info was available for about 12 hours from the time I received the 'shipped' notice. Not a 6thAve issue. They ship but DHL doesn't update their systems until late in the evening. UPS is the same. Mine gets here on the 13th!!!!!!!!!



I Apologize regarding that inconvenience BUT YES dhl has not yet been the best when it comes to updating there system right away but you can always call in the customer service line to check the status with us


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12169268
> 
> 
> on the pillows themselves...or get a tray table or something.



i could but i thought that you are not supposed to do that as it could alter the results, if its ok then ill just go ahead and do it


----------



## rtisovec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Martel* /forum/post/12167419
> 
> 
> I received my 3808 Tuesday. I ordered it from 6Ave Nov 1 and the guy told me I'd have it Wed or Thur. I was pleasantly surprised to find it waiting for me when I got home Tuesday but, couldn't set it up until Wed anyhow. I never received any tracking information but, DHL was fine as far as delivery goes. It came double boxed but, the outside box was slightly beat up. It wasn't anything too bad, just normal shipping wear.
> 
> 
> As for the receiver itself, I am very impressed. I hooked everything up and had zero issues. I found using the remote a bit of a pain but, it's not too bad once you get use to it. Direct access to listening modes would have been nice. If I want to do 7 ch stereo on my HK635 I just hit the stereo button a couple times. With the Denon I have to go into the menu and search for the device and then sound settings to change it. It was very easy to set up and calibrate the receiver other than that.
> 
> 
> I tried to do a firmware update before I set things up but, kept being met by a connection failure response. I then tried to stream mp3s from my computer and play with the web radio and that worked fine without any hangups. Since everything works fine otherwise I just said the heck with the firmware update. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. Maybe down the road I'll revisit a firmware update. Not sure why it wouldn't work my first go around but, oh well.
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my purchase and the performance and sound quality out of the 3808. Should last me a good 2 or 3 years as my main receiver.



I just bopught a 4308 and tried to update today and it would not either, same response you got, connection failed. Maybe the server is down. Tech support basically got me a copy of the manual page. Hey guys, I know where to find it in the menu, it just doesn't update!


----------



## inthedeck

Anyone know the answer to post #2566? I really want to order cables...but need an answer. I tried to look it up on the TV manufacturers' site...but, I am not sure the display is 1.3a compliant. The TV DOES have HDMI with HDCP, for whatever that is worth.


Here's the previous question...

"

Will HDMI 1.3a cables make a difference over standard HDMI Cables? If it's going to make a huge difference, I will just get HDMI 1.3a cables, for a few dollars more...but, if it won't make a huge diff...then, there's no point.


Maybe the audio sources will be better handled via 1.3a technology? I know the 3808 is complaint with this standard, so, might as well feed it the best, to obtain the best, right?"


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12172155
> 
> 
> i could but i thought that you are not supposed to do that as it could alter the results, if its ok then ill just go ahead and do it



I read that also, and my listening point is from the bed as well. I removed the pillows and used hard-cover books, stacking multiple ones to achieve the proper height (for lying down and sitting up positions), and leaving space between them and the wall.


----------



## techtvman

so i guess ill just place the mic on a hard cover book and then do 8 positions all over the bed hopefully that turns out well


----------



## Halfrican




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/12167983
> 
> 
> I am, a Pronto TSU3000NG. Had no trouble setting it up except for one of the source change buttons (DVD). For some reason, that one is giving me trouble. Sat, Phono, VCR, etc., all work fine, but DVD does nothing. When I learn the IR code for it, it comes up different nearly every time. I think I might learn it several times and just send the whole bunch...
> 
> 
> If anyone has the proper IR code for the DVD (number button 4 on the 3808CI remote), I'd love to have it



I have the same remote as you, the problem you are having has to do with the fact that some of the source buttons on main remote require you to press the button twice to access different inputs. I solved this by using the (secondary/simple) remote to program my source buttons. It has all of the sources programmed on "discrete" single buttons. Another tip, you will have to program a fairly lengthy pause between "power on" and "source select" as the receiver doesn't accept additional commands until it's almost done with it's "power on" cycle.


Half


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inthedeck* /forum/post/12172611
> 
> 
> Anyone know the answer to post #2566? I really want to order cables...but need an answer.



OK, I'll bite.










Depending upon the age of your TV, quality might not be a concern ATM, if you're certain you won't be upgrading your display for a long while.


But handshake-compatability is always a possible concern. If you have handshake issues, the first thing many people will suggest is to try better cables.


Like woots over at the Onkyo705 thread said, if it works, it works until it doesn't.


----------



## loudboy

I have a 3808ci and love it.. but I used audyssey set-up and now I have little to no Sub output... I can barley hear it... Ive tried to adjust it through the denon menu and manually, Also re did the set-up thinking it might have not took the first time, and adjusted LFE, and nothing works.. Anyone can help it would be much appreciated...


----------



## sc2005




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudboy* /forum/post/12174197
> 
> 
> I have a 3808ci and love it.. but I used audyssey set-up and now I have little to no Sub output... I can barley hear it... Ive tried to adjust it through the denon menu and manually, Also re did the set-up thinking it might have not took the first time, and adjusted LFE, and nothing works.. Anyone can help it would be much appreciated...



This has been covered many times in this post, but as I was also very confused when I was tweaking my 3808 I'll offer my 2 cents.


Try setting your speakers to small. Check the crossover settings. Check the output levels, many times if you use audyssey it will put the sub volume way down. Also check what sound processing is on. For radio/cd if I have it in something other then direct or stereo, it sounds rubbish.


----------



## inthedeck

I've been playing with the settings, of this receiver. There's a LOT you have to do, to make it sound appreciable to 'you..' the person who listens to it.


The sound can be quite flat, until you 'manually' tweak the receiver to your spearkers' output.


The more I tweak it, the better it gets. Speakers and sub are now in harmony. Doing the 'sub-crawl' makes a WHOLE world of a difference.


As far as TRUE-HD, etc...I haven't gotten to all that, yet...since I only have a 360 with HDMI port, but, am waiting on a relable cable. Wonder if the 360 is 1.3a compatible? Hmm....


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inthedeck* /forum/post/12175577
> 
> 
> I've been playing with the settings, of this receiver. There's a LOT you have to do, to make it sound appreciable to 'you..' the person who listens to it.
> 
> 
> The sound can be quite flat, until you 'manually' tweak the receiver to your spearkers' output.
> 
> 
> The more I tweak it, the better it gets. Speakers and sub are now in harmony. Doing the 'sub-crawl' makes a WHOLE world of a difference.
> 
> 
> As far as TRUE-HD, etc...I haven't gotten to all that, yet...since I only have a 360 with HDMI port, but, am waiting on a relable cable. Wonder if the 360 is 1.3a compatible? Hmm....



'sub-crawl' ??


----------



## jazzzione

Happy to report that I received my 3808 today. Working through the settings. PS3 is working but my Toshiba A1 does not. Not sure why yet. Cant get audio or video out of it. As for the sound not sure if I have the set up right yet. Watching a Bruce Springteen BD in Ireland concert. Sounds fantastic but still need some tweaking for sure.



As for delivery from 6th Ave, DHL just left it at the door. Wow. Paying that much for something that caught me by surprise.



I figured out how to get my tracking info from 6th ave. The order number is not what they use. You have to input your email address and request a password. Then you can get to an account with the correct tracking number.


They need to fix that problem in customer service.


Otherwise great price, great service, and I would do business with them again.


----------



## inthedeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12175707
> 
> 
> 'sub-crawl' ??



Yeap...basically, put the sub in the MAIN CENTER listening position, crank it up, crawl around the room, and wherever u feel the 'best' clean bass, that's where you put the sub. Now, from EVERY listening position, the bass sounds nice. Give it a whirl...very easy to do...and makes a helluva difference.


I've been tweaking the 3808 and now, the speakers are stating to come alive...especially since I've tweaked the settings for each channel (the bar graph in the GUI for each channel). Still have a bit more to do, as far as levels and all...but, the room isn't complete yet (i.e. hidden wires, final speaker placement, wall mounted TV...etc). Yet, from where I sit, it sounds pretty darn good! Halo 3 sounded pretty nice!


----------



## mdrew

Can you adjust each input's A/V delay differently or is it a global setting?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Halfrican* /forum/post/12173329
> 
> 
> I have the same remote as you, the problem you are having has to do with the fact that some of the source buttons on main remote require you to press the button twice to access different inputs. I solved this by using the (secondary/simple) remote to program my source buttons. It has all of the sources programmed on "discrete" single buttons. Another tip, you will have to program a fairly lengthy pause between "power on" and "source select" as the receiver doesn't accept additional commands until it's almost done with it's "power on" cycle.
> 
> 
> Half



Half,


Thanks for the reply and suggestions. However, my problem(s) turned out to be me as I have re-programmed the remote for the third different receiver, I had multiple Home pages and I was programming the button on the wrong page










My power on sequence does have the delays in it already, so no issue there.


The only button I have read about that requires two presses is the DVR and I do not have a DVR unit, so that is no issue for me.


One of these days, I'll write an entire new interface for my current devices to make programming in there a bit cleaner, but so little time available it seems these days...


Thanks again.


----------



## snslayton

This is my first post to this *excellent* forum. I'm looking at A/V receivers with strong OSD features, and based on what I've read (much of it here), the Denon 3808CI looks like the front runner. A few questions though, please:

1. How does the OSD work with Squeezebox? Any issues? How is the audio quality when playing CD's ripped to my PC? I'm not a fan of lo-fi internet radio, but if anyone has figured out how to improve on it, I'd appreciate the info.

2. Are the 3808 firmware issues resolved, or are people still having problems (e.g. frying their unit when attempting a firmware upgrade)?

3. How can I avoid the HDMI cabling problems I've read about here -- is there a particular brand to use, or a specific setup method?

4. Any opinions on audio quality of the XM stations available via Directv, when played thru the 3808?

thanks,

Steve


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12168890
> 
> 
> Do they make short tripods that would work best for this



Yes they do, that is a great suggestion. I have a small one that fits in camera bag 3-5" of height. Think got it at BB or CC for less $10.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snslayton* /forum/post/12178191
> 
> 
> 1. How does the OSD work with Squeezebox? Any issues? How is the audio quality when playing CD's ripped to my PC? I'm not a fan of lo-fi internet radio, but if anyone has figured out how to improve on it, I'd appreciate the info.



Squeezebox is just another input so I guess I don't understand your question. The 3808 doesn't know that it's a Squeezebox attached so how could it be different than anything else?.


----------



## mdenoon14

No problems at all. It took about 45 minutes.


----------



## BuckNaked

Wow. I am considering upgrading to this model from my 3805, but it sounds like you need to be an engineer to get it optimized.


One of the things I like about the 3805 is the auto EQ feature you get by using the microphone.


Is this model really as complicated as I gather from these 2500+ posts?


----------



## Jeje2

Soundmodes

* What soundmodes do you prefear for TV? (2 channel input)

* And multichannel input? (eg. DVD)


BuckNaked: the Audyssey does a pretty good work based on my experiments. (Just be prepared to run it a couple of times, my first attempt was a miserable failure) - Will take my RS SPL-meter out someday to study even closser at the calibration, but right now it feels good already.


----------



## JC7727

are people happy with audyssey?


----------



## snslayton

I see -- guess that was a dumb question. So apparently only the receiver functions are available OSD, and none of the peripherals.

thanks,

Steve


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snslayton* /forum/post/12181792
> 
> 
> I see -- guess that was a dumb question. So apparently only the receiver functions are available OSD, and none of the peripherals.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Steve



Some peripherals could theoretically be controlled by the Denon if the hardware exists to provide two-way control AND they provide the firmware/software to do it. But obviously they're not going to do that for every system in the marketplace and they've made no provision for accessing SlimServer/SqueezeCenter to control the SqueezeBox. And since Denon has their own way to play MP3's from your PC they probably won't add SqueezeBox support.


The 3808 CAN control the Denon iPod dock but they have a special iPod control connector for that.


----------



## cubfan1671

I have actually read all 86 pages but it has been over a 1 month stretch so please forgive me because I think this may be a repeat question (I think I have seen it but could not relocate it).

First off everyone who said the manual was horrid I now agree (just got mine yesterday). I will be setting everything up on Thursday so I wanted to iron out the setup prior to then. I would like to set up the main room with 7.1 (currently I have 5.1) and have zone 2 dedicated to my outside speakers. According to what I think I am reading in the manual this does not appear possible as it says to assign the surround back (assignable channel for zone 2) for the back speakers. What are the a and b surrounds for then? Can I assign the surround B speakers to zone 2 and say run my ipod to the outside while still have a 5.1 (I would have to think it would lose a channel or else it would be a 9.1 receiver) in the main zone?

The manual makes absolutely no sense and I really hope this is possible or else I see a serious flaw in the design.

Anyway, HELP!!!


Thanks


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JC7727* /forum/post/12180583
> 
> 
> are people happy with audyssey?



I use it as a starting point, then tweak


----------



## gte747e

You can have 7.1 in your main room, and when you want to use your Zone 2, your main zone will switch to 5.1. Also, your Zone 2 can be any source as long as it is not via HDMI or optical. I just have 5.1 and 2 outdoor speakers, so someone else will have to answer the Surround A/B question for you. Once you get over the initial setup, it is a great AVR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubfan1671* /forum/post/12182227
> 
> 
> I have actually read all 86 pages but it has been over a 1 month stretch so please forgive me because I think this may be a repeat question (I think I have seen it but could not relocate it).
> 
> First off everyone who said the manual was horrid I now agree (just got mine yesterday). I will be setting everything up on Thursday so I wanted to iron out the setup prior to then. I would like to set up the main room with 7.1 (currently I have 5.1) and have zone 2 dedicated to my outside speakers. According to what I think I am reading in the manual this does not appear possible as it says to assign the surround back (assignable channel for zone 2) for the back speakers. What are the a and b surrounds for then? Can I assign the surround B speakers to zone 2 and say run my ipod to the outside while still have a 5.1 (I would have to think it would lose a channel or else it would be a 9.1 receiver) in the main zone?
> 
> The manual makes absolutely no sense and I really hope this is possible or else I see a serious flaw in the design.
> 
> Anyway, HELP!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## transco

I just can't seem to get the setting right. I have my XA2 connected to the 3808 via a HDMI cable. The source material is the HD-DVD 'Elizibeth' and I've set the sound to 'Dolby TrueHD'. I am using the HDP input since DVD is being used by my Sony PS3. Video is great, but the receiver reports the sound a 'Multichannel In' instead of 'Dolby'. The sound is flat and not worth listening to. If anyone has a XA2, please tell me how you have set it up an how you have set up the 3808 for that input.


----------



## Chum

Got the unit this week from the deal posted earlier. Firmware updated in about 45 minutes without any issues. In case any are curious, I'm connected via DSL with a router sharing the connection with a number of devices. I disabled uPnP, verified that the receiver was assigned an IP address by my router and started the update.


I do have a small problem that may be attributed to the 3808. I've attached an Oppo 980H for my cheap solution universal player. Everything seems to be working great over HDMI except for HDCDs. The Oppo reports that the CD is HDCD but the receiver seems to intermittently drop the HDCD portion of the signal (the indicator on the front of the 3808 blinks off and on at random intervals). When it switches over like this, I get a very minor popping noise.


When connecting from the Oppo to the using an optical cable, I don't have these issues. So does this sound like an HDMI handshake issue? Everything else that I've tried so far (DVDs, standard CDs, DVDAs) seems to work properly over HDMI, it's just the HDCD format that fails.


----------



## cubfan1671

Thanks GTE, I was hoping to hear this but I am still confused on how to connect the speakers at this point. The fronts, center, and sub are all givens but if i hook my sides to "surround a" and my backs to "surround back" then do I hook my outsides to surround B? If i do this can i designate my surround B to zone 2 (if so, how?)? I know you are right though GTE, once I get past this I am going to love it!


----------



## webbsy

hello ive looked through most of the pages here and couldnt see the answer so ill ask,


i have a 3808 and have a ps3 and toshibs xe1 connected thru hdmi and im wanting to know how to get the amp to say dolby truehd or dolby digital+ cos it says in the manual its ment to do it but i cant get it say anything but multi channel in.


cheers


----------



## gte747e

The PS3 decodes the audio and sends it as PCM...so the 3808 shows Multi Channel In. Your setup is correct. I don't have the Xe1, but I think it does the same thing. The newest Blu Ray players and the Toshiba A35 (and perhaps other brand new HD DVD players) are the only ones I know of that can send the audio out and have it decoded by an HDMI 1.3 receiver such as the 3808. I hope the PS3 will be able to do it via a firmware update in the future...but who knows.


----------



## worldfamouscpa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/11909951
> 
> 
> I got the Denon 3808 about 3 weeks again and am still tweaking and testing different settings. Overall the sound is great and I am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> However, I am still playing with the different options and was wondering if I am doing something wrong with my surround modes. Below is a summary of my setup and experience:
> 
> 
> o I currently have just 3 speakers setup: Aperion Intimus 633-T for Left & right and a Aperion Intimus 634-VAC for the center.
> 
> o I have not been able to get Audessey to work (It keeps telling me my right speaker is out of phase (its not) and that the speakers are .3 ft apart (there not))
> 
> o No matter the source (CD, Streaming files from computer, DVD, Cable) the Direct surround mode sounds very full, rich, just Awesome!
> 
> o No matter the source, all other surround modes sound thin. I have tried Dolby Pro Logic and Dolby Cinema often and the sound is just not very good.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I watched Hannibal Rising. One of the early scenes has airplanes flying overhead and tanks rumbling through the woods. When I have it in Direct mode, it sounds awesome. Very full, very deep and the sounds travels great between the speakers (3 times I checked the center speaker because I was sure sound was coming out of it).
> 
> 
> When I watched the same scene using Dolby Pro Logic or Dolby Cinema, or just about any other setting, the sound just misses. It just sounds thin and muffled.
> 
> 
> I was then flipping channels and came across Jurassic Park at the scene where the T-rex meets the jeeps. Each step of the t-rex, its beating up the jeeps, it roar, all sounded great in Direct mode. So, coming from a DVD or Cable, the result is the same. Just great sound from Direct mode, thin sound from all other surround modes.
> 
> 
> I am hoping I am just missing some settings and then I will be able to take advantage of the center speaker and side speakers when I get them. So, a few questions for the group:
> 
> 
> o Are there some settings that need to be made to make the other surround modes sound correct?
> 
> o Do What has everyone else's experience been with what surround mode sounds best?
> 
> o Is my problem due to only have the 3 speakers (e.g. if I get two side speakers the sound will fill out)?
> 
> o Is my problem with surround modes related to Audessey? If I get it to work correctly, will that have a greater impact upon the sound in different surround modes?



I recently bought a 4308 with 2 fronts, center, sub & 2 surrounds. Prior, I have had an old surround system for 35 years in "direct", (stereo front & back) primarily, because it sounds fuller. You will get a much better sound when you add surround, no matter what the mode. Prologic, for example, in cinema, provides "multi-directional" natural sound which is supposed to be as flat as your normal life 'til the dramatic chase scenes. In one hour, I had only 2 dynamic sounds from my left rear, but sounded great. Stick with it!


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/12183656
> 
> 
> The PS3 decodes the audio and sends it as PCM...so the 3808 shows Multi Channel In. Your setup is correct. I don't have the Xe1, but I think it does the same thing. The newest Blu Ray players and the Toshiba A35 (and perhaps other brand new HD DVD players) are the only ones I know of that can send the audio out and have it decoded by an HDMI 1.3 receiver such as the 3808. I hope the PS3 will be able to do it via a firmware update in the future...but who knows.



Thanks, this is very helpful. I assumed the 3808 would do a better job of decoding, but didn't realize the players wouldn't send the audio without decoding it first. As it is now, the sound is rather disappointing. I was expecting better than what I'm getting now for 'Dolby True HD'. Unfortunately I am out of Spdif inputs. I'm guessing piping the audio that way would allow the receiver to do the decoding.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudboy* /forum/post/12174197
> 
> 
> I have a 3808ci and love it.. but I used audyssey set-up and now I have little to no Sub output... I can barley hear it... Ive tried to adjust it through the denon menu and manually, Also re did the set-up thinking it might have not took the first time, and adjusted LFE, and nothing works.. Anyone can help it would be much appreciated...



It detected my mains as being full range (which they are) and set their crossover to 40hz. I moved that to 80hz, set the speakers to small, and raised the sub level to plus 3.5 (personal pref for my system).


My floor standing speakers, even though they go to 30hz, are no match for my great sub. They are better doing what they do from 80hz up and the sub doing the rest. 60hz worked good as well but 80 was best.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/12183261
> 
> 
> I just can't seem to get the setting right. I have my XA2 connected to the 3808 via a HDMI cable. The source material is the HD-DVD 'Elizibeth' and I've set the sound to 'Dolby TrueHD'. I am using the HDP input since DVD is being used by my Sony PS3. Video is great, but the receiver reports the sound a 'Multichannel In' instead of 'Dolby'. The sound is flat and not worth listening to. If anyone has a XA2, please tell me how you have set it up an how you have set up the 3808 for that input.



The XA2 won't send TrueHD (or DD+) as bitstream, it will internally decode it to PCM (the Denon lables it Multichannel on the display).

Hopefully Toshibla will issue a fw upgrade for this since the XA2 has a HDMI 1.3 output and then the "Dolby TrueHD" icon will lighten up...


----------



## Jeje2

Finally got to transalte my amp home testing report that had originally written for our local finnish DVDPlaza forums .



The rough transaltion is available here - hopefully not all is lost in tranlation


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/12183827
> 
> 
> Thanks, this is very helpful. I assumed the 3808 would do a better job of decoding, but didn't realize the players wouldn't send the audio without decoding it first. As it is now, the sound is rather disappointing. I was expecting better than what I'm getting now for 'Dolby True HD'. Unfortunately I am out of Spdif inputs. I'm guessing piping the audio that way would allow the receiver to do the decoding.



- If you use the SPDIF inputs, then the receiver will only decode the Dolby Digital and DTS formats. You need HDMI for the receiver to decode Dolby TrueHD.


Without getting into a long debate, Multi-channel PCM should sound identical to Dolby TrueHD. There isn't DA conversion going on. TrueHD is should sound identical since it is lossless. The receiver and player would decode it in exactly the same say. Think of the TrueHD track as a Zipped file on the PC. If someone emails you a file that is zipped, you would unzip it to get the original file. If they send you the file unzipped, you would still get the file and it would be exactly the same.


----------



## hzw50

I just check and saw there is what they are calling a 4 min update. I starded the update and seems to be sitting with the display saying "Ether IM 01 min Update check ok".


But nothing is happening I see no network activity and do not know what to do


any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/12186098
> 
> 
> I just check and saw there is what they are calling a 4 min update. I starded the update and seems to be sitting with the display saying "Ether IM 01 min Update check ok".
> 
> 
> But nothing is happening I see no network activity and do not know what to do
> 
> 
> any suggestions
> 
> Thanks



I got the exact same issue with mine.....tried several times until...."Latest" showed up....done.


Keep trying until you get the same.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12186213
> 
> 
> I got the exact same issue with mine.....tried several times until...."Latest" showed up....done.
> 
> 
> Keep trying until you get the same.



When I did the "4 min" update it shut down completely & then turned itself back on when it finished, when I checked for update again I got latest.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12186213
> 
> 
> I got the exact same issue with mine.....tried several times until...."Latest" showed up....done.
> 
> 
> Keep trying until you get the same.



Mine did not reboot itself, I power cycled the unit and the secon time it said latest.


Did you notice the add feature opton on the GUI . Non available now , wonder what's in store?

Thank you guys for the quick responce


----------



## hzw50

Where do we get the $8 off voucher code?

Harry


Welcome to the TwonkyMedia online shop! TwonkyMedia is the perfect companion for your networked Denon device. It enables you to stream music and photos (photo support only available with selected Denon devices) from a PC to your Denon device. A more detailed description of the TwonkyMedia features is provided here.


Denon customers receive a TwonkyMedia license at a discounted rate for $31.95. This offer is only valid in conjunction with a Denon voucher code. The TwonkyMedia license will enable you to activate version 4.x from 4.4 onwards.




Your order: TwonkyMedia 4.x license for $31.95


Voucher:


Name:

Email address:

EU/non EU:


----------



## Richard Thomas

I need help, please.


I just tried to do a firmware update on my 3808ci receiver which I received on Tuesday and installed yesterday (Saturday).


I got it set up and tried many different inputs, including the Network. (I'm using a hardwire Network connection to my router.)


The Network functions worked fine. I was able to listen to Old Time Radio programs and news in Australia, etc.


The update progressed along nicely until there were 30 minutes remaining, when it got to the Sub Firmware update that comes after DSP2.


Then there is a click, the screen flashes:


SflashFirm31min

Updating


and nothing happens.


I tried doing a reset.


(Main power off, hold down "up" and "down" arrow buttons, main power on while continuing to hold buttons until front panel flashes, release up and down buttons, main power off.)


[I hope that is the correct reset procedure.]


The receiver then works for a short while, at least it does in tuner mode; that's all I've tried.


(I suppose, in the background, it is asking for an address from my router and contacting the server, etc.)


Then it stops the tuner function and automatically resumes the firmware update.


The screen shows:


Sub Firm Updating


SPLD 32min

VFPGA 32min

DSP1 32min

DSP2 32min


(These all go by with only a few seconds for each.)


Then comes the dreaded click and the display:


Sflash Firm31min

Updating


And it stops.


I have tried it twice with the same results.


Now what do I do?


Richard Thomas


----------



## Transcend

Richard Thomas, you should call Denon customer support. You might eventually complete the update by continually trying over and over, as many here have, but honestly, Denon needs to realize how often this is occurring. Also, there is another reset described in the manual....might be worth a try.


BTW, if you have Comcast internet, they might tell you the solution is to carry your receiver over to a neighbor's house with DSL (no joke)







.


----------



## Liquid

I just setup my 3808 yesterday to replace my 3802. I've run HDMI from my PS3 to the 3808, then HDMI out to my Hitachi projector. I get a great 720P picture on Cars, Spiderman3 & Ratatouille, but no audio at all. I've set my PS3 to PCM and assigned the 3808 for HDMI. I've checked the mute and no headphones are plugged in, but still no sound. Can anyone help? I'm stumped and my brain is fried. Thanks.


----------



## rhodes_96

I have just purchased the avr 3808 and having trouble getting a picture and the gui on screen.


I have various sources connected to the component inputs for video and coaxial digital inputs for sound. I have everything going to my Pc monitor via dvi / hdmi lead from the hdmi output of the reciever. I can hear sound with no issues, but I cannot get a picture or any gui on screen no matter what settings I adjust.


Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jazzzione




> Quote:
> *Liquid said,*
> 
> 
> I just setup my 3808 yesterday to replace my 3802. I've run HDMI from my PS3 to the 3808, then HDMI out to my Hitachi projector. I get a great 720P picture on Cars, Spiderman3 & Ratatouille, but no audio at all. I've set my PS3 to PCM and assigned the 3808 for HDMI. I've checked the mute and no headphones are plugged in, but still no sound. Can anyone help? I'm stumped and my brain is fried. Thanks



Check PS3 setup. Go to BD setup and ensure audio is going out HDMI and not optical. Hope that helps.


----------



## Liquid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12188338
> 
> 
> Check PS3 setup. Go to BD setup and ensure audio is going out HDMI and not optical. Hope that helps.



Yep,checked that yesterday. I've double checked all my connections as well but can't figure this out. Anyone else have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Thomas* /forum/post/12186946
> 
> 
> I need help, please.
> 
> 
> I have tried it twice with the same results.
> 
> 
> Now what do I do?
> 
> 
> Richard Thomas




Keep going to the firmware update menu and restarting the update...no need to reset each time.


It took me about a dozen tries to finally get the update complete!


----------



## mdrew

When you update the firmware, are all your settings reset? I'm expecting my 3808 to arive this week and would rather go through set up once.


----------



## jerryray

I lost my favorite internet settings.


----------



## jerryray

I have noticed after the last update if I was listening to INTERNET radio and switched to the TV mode (HDMI). I still see the router lights flashing and showing streaming for the 3808.


If I shut the 3808 off and on, streaming stops.


Anyone else see this yet?


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/12190436
> 
> 
> I have noticed after the last update if I was listening to INTERNET radio and switched to the TV mode (HDMI). I still see the router lights flashing and showing streaming for the 3808.
> 
> 
> If I shut the 3808 off and on, streaming stops.
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this yet?



You have to stop the streaming the internet radio before changing the source. You can do that with your 2nd remote or hold on to the select button until it stops streaming.


----------



## SledgeHammer

So the AVR-3808CI just has a wired ethernet port right? Any ethernet bridge will work to get wireless going? I've got a Linksys Wireless-G router on my PC / cable modem side and I've got a Linksys Wireless-G "game adapter" ready to go for the AVR. That sound like it'll work?


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/12189122
> 
> 
> When you update the firmware, are all your settings reset? I'm expecting my 3808 to arive this week and would rather go through set up once.



I just finished doing an update and all of my port assignments (hdmi, component, digital) were changed.


----------



## inthedeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12190750
> 
> 
> So the AVR-3808CI just has a wired ethernet port right? Any ethernet bridge will work to get wireless going? I've got a Linksys Wireless-G router on my PC / cable modem side and I've got a Linksys Wireless-G "game adapter" ready to go for the AVR. That sound like it'll work?



Yeap. Per Sushibill, it will work just fine. I've ordered a wireless gaming adapter, which should be here in a couple of days...so let's hope for the best.


----------



## Hamilton_1974

I'm doing some quick tests with the 3808 I just bought here in Singapore before I pack it up for the trip back to Sweden.


I have connected the Surround Side, Back and Center speakers to the normal speaker terminals and the fronts via the Pre-outs.

But how do I run the Audyssey auto setup when it can't find any front speakers since they are going out through the pre-outs?


----------



## brapon

I know this is personal preference, but do many of you use the Denons Restorer mode?


I have my iMac connected to the Denon with an optical cable and copy my CD's using the Apple Lossless format so I shouldn't need to use the Restorer mode but to me it sounds better with it on than off.


I also find that I am liking the Matrix sound mode.


Just curious what others are using for listening to music stored on computers. With 1300 songs on my computer I just really don't do CD's anymore even though they probably do sound a bit better.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/12190420
> 
> 
> I lost my favorite internet settings.



Yeah, I lost mine as well but thats the only thing that was lost, all of my other settings remained the same.....


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhodes_96* /forum/post/12188259
> 
> 
> I have just purchased the avr 3808 and having trouble getting a picture and the gui on screen.
> 
> 
> I have various sources connected to the component inputs for video and coaxial digital inputs for sound. I have everything going to my Pc monitor via dvi / hdmi lead from the hdmi output of the reciever. I can hear sound with no issues, but I cannot get a picture or any gui on screen no matter what settings I adjust.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



I tried the very same type of hookup (3808 => PC monitor) and got the same results. Is your PC monitor HDCP compliant? If not, you won't get any signal over HDMI which turned out to be my issue. I ended up connecting the receiver to the monitor via composite since the setup is temporary.


Hope that helps.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brapon* /forum/post/12192163
> 
> 
> I know this is personal preference, but do many of you use the Denons Restorer mode?
> 
> 
> I have my iMac connected to the Denon with an optical cable and copy my CD's using the Apple Lossless format so I shouldn't need to use the Restorer mode but to me it sounds better with it on than off.
> 
> 
> I also find that I am liking the Matrix sound mode.
> 
> 
> Just curious what others are using for listening to music stored on computers. With 1300 songs on my computer I just really don't do CD's anymore even though they probably do sound a bit better.



Restorer is great for MP3's and the Internet radio but thats about all I use it for.....and I also prefer the 5/7 channel stereo mode myself....


----------



## mdenoon14

The scrolling through songs/artists on the ASD-1R iPod dock is much faster. Thank God.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/12189122
> 
> 
> When you update the firmware, are all your settings reset? I'm expecting my 3808 to arive this week and would rather go through set up once.



If you are just getting your 3808 this week it may have the latest FW!










Check the FW stats first.


----------



## mdrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12192322
> 
> 
> If you are just getting your 3808 this week it may have the latest FW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the FW stats first.



That's what I'm hoping for. 6th ave told me the one sold to me arived last Wednesday.


----------



## jmonier

Firmware updates do NOT reset your settings. Some have said that it is necessary to reset the unit (which WILL reset your settings) before the update but that does not appear to be necessary according to the experience of many of us.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *webbsy* /forum/post/12183574
> 
> 
> hello ive looked through most of the pages here and couldnt see the answer so ill ask,
> 
> 
> i have a 3808 and have a ps3 and toshibs xe1 connected thru hdmi and im wanting to know how to get the amp to say dolby truehd or dolby digital+ cos it says in the manual its ment to do it but i cant get it say anything but multi channel in.
> 
> 
> cheers



IF you have an HD player capable of sending bitstream Dolby True HD to the AVR then it WILL show Dolby True HD on the display. However, not all current players will do that, ie the ones you have.


You need to send via PCM, which is what the AVR will show and is correct.


----------



## jazzzione

I loaded up the new update last night without a hitch. It took about 45 minutes. I thought resetting is required only if it failed or something. None of my settings were changed. And good to go.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/12192614
> 
> 
> That's what I'm hoping for. 6th ave told me the one sold to me arived last Wednesday.



Mine came from 6th Ave last Wed. it had 1.28 firmware. I updated last night to 1.57 it took 43 min. no problems.










mark


----------



## tschuler77

Hey everyone. I'm trying to configure my Wii. I hooked it up through component #2 and ran left and right to the first slot labeled DVD. I can configure it to receive picture, but how do I configure the 2 channel audio?


Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## mdrew

I’m not trying to belabor this, but just one more firmware installation question…..


Can I update the firmware without having to go through the entire initial speaker and input set up first? Is it possible to plug in my projector to the output and just do the update, or will it take me to the initial set up functions first?


I’ve been reading up on the manual some, and this unit appears to have infinite user configurations, and I just don’t want to take a day setting everything up the way I want them, and to have to just turn around and do it all over again – If for some reason I need to reset everything….


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdrew* /forum/post/12194138
> 
> 
> Can I update the firmware without having to go through the entire initial speaker and input set up first?



Yes.


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inthedeck* /forum/post/12172611
> 
> 
> Anyone know the answer to post #2566? I really want to order cables...but need an answer. I tried to look it up on the TV manufacturers' site...but, I am not sure the display is 1.3a compliant. The TV DOES have HDMI with HDCP, for whatever that is worth.
> 
> 
> Here's the previous question...
> 
> "
> 
> Will HDMI 1.3a cables make a difference over standard HDMI Cables? If it's going to make a huge difference, I will just get HDMI 1.3a cables, for a few dollars more...but, if it won't make a huge diff...then, there's no point.
> 
> 
> Maybe the audio sources will be better handled via 1.3a technology? I know the 3808 is complaint with this standard, so, might as well feed it the best, to obtain the best, right?"



I haven't used the standard HDMI cable yet, but from the research I did online, it seems like the "standard HDMI cables" are catergory 1, and the HDMI 1.3a cables are catergory 2, which will delivery wider bandwidth of frequency.

http://www.abccables.com/info-hdmi-p.html 


So I think as long as the cable is HDMI category 2, then it will suupport the 1.3a without any problem.


I bought the panasonic HDMI category 2 cable from amazon.com, I think that is the cheapest reliable category 2 HDMI cable I can find out there. I was thinking about the SONY HDMI category 2 cable, but it is like doubling the price.


----------



## dreamworlds

Does the Dlby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS HD, and LPCM has to use 7.1 speaker system? Can I use it on 5.1 on 3080CI?


----------



## Richard Thomas

Well, the firmware update of my new Denon 3808ci *did succeed* --- _finally_, but it took all of Sunday afternoon.


On my first try it stopped at "Sflash Firm31min."


After waiting more than 31 minutes, I turned the receiver off then back on, and after a few minutes, it acquired its address and contacted the server and resumed the firmware update only to stop again at the very same point.


There didn't seem to be any way to stop it from resuming the update. Since the receiver was unusable in the state it was in (always resuming an update whenever it was repowered), I decided to just keep on trying.


Every time it stopped at "Sflash Firm31min" I would wait 35 to 40 minutes, then turn the power off and back on.


(_Transcend_ is right -- see posting of 11 Nov. 2007 4:31 pm. I should contact Denon customer support so they know their customers are having difficulty with the firmware update, but I haven't done so yet.)


Sometimes I did a *microprocessor reset* (master power off, hold down both the DSP and the Standard button, master power on, wait for three flashes, release buttons) or a *standard reset* (master power off, hold down both the 'up arrow' button and the 'down arrow' button, master power on, wait for the flashing, release buttons).


I don't think it mattered whether I did resets or not.


I am on a cable modem (CableVision Optimum Online) rather than a DSL modem. (The Denon 3808ci is not directly connected to the modem, it is connected to a switch which is uplinked to a port on my router, an old Linksys router, and the router is connected to the cable modem).


I think the problem may be (and here I am _just speculating_) that when a firmware update takes a long time, there is some transmission failure at some point (either due to the servers seeing a lot of traffic or whatever), so it doesn't complete.


(By the way, I never got a "connection failed" error.)


After _many_ times (I didn't count) when it stopped at "Sflash Firm31min," it finally advanced to one of the "Ether" updates and stopped there.


(I think it said "Ether BL." There were fewer minutes left at this second point where the update hung, it might have been "5 min." So I waited 10, then powered off, powered on, and waited for it to resume.)


It got to the point where it said "Update Checked OK" even though it still showed 01 minute remaining for one of the firmware updates.


The GUI menu changed for updating. It had a new option "Check for Update" in addition to "Start" and you had to confirm either option if you selected it.


Selecting "Check for Update" ended with it displaying each update (starting with the "Sub Firm" updates, I think), which it advanced through rather quickly (much more quickly than the time shown for each update), then, with the name of the last update still showing on the first line with 01 min remaining, the "Updating" on the second line of the display changed to "Update Checked OK."


My receiver never automatically turned itself off after an update.


I then selected "Start" instead of "Check for Upate," then selected "Yes" in the confirmation window. Then I got "Latest," but there was no entry for the update time.


Today (after having the unit off overnight), when I do "Check for Update," I do not get a confirmation window (I'm sure I did yesterday), and it doesn't run through all the updates and report "Update Checked OK." It now gives the same result as selecting "Start," that is, "Latest" with no date.


So the update process did finally succeed. One just has to be very persistent.


I do wish Denon would provide some information on the web somewhere that better explains what to expect, especially if your receiver starts out with early versions of the firmware. For example, if an update appears to stop at "Sflash Firm31min" should one wait longer than 31 min before turning the power off and back on to let it resume? Should the 31min count down like the other updates do (or did)?


Thanks for all the help.


Richard Thomas


----------



## bwclark

Congratulations Richard! I went thru the same process that took about a dozen tries to finally get the complete update. sFlash stalled mine 3 times once at 68%..










Finally made it to Ether WP where it counted down to 1 min and stalled? Restarted and about 3 times later got the "latest".


Welcome to the Club of Frustrated Denon FW Updaters.


----------



## valmont74

bwclark: I'm joining that club










I haven't even gotten the update to start. I get the "log in failed" message over and over again. I have used internet radio - so I know the connection to the web works, but the Denon simply wont talk to their server. Any ideas what I can do, something I've missed?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12194985
> 
> 
> bwclark: I'm joining that club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even gotten the update to start. I get the "log in failed" message over and over again. I have used internet radio - so I know the connection to the web works, but the Denon simply wont talk to their server. Any ideas what I can do, something I've missed?




"log in failed"....


Interesting message. Have you registered the Denon AVR at their web site?

Perhaps this has something to do with that message. Other than that, this person also is getting the same message, so I made a few suggestions.

The idea of trying another internet ISP source, ie AVR shop is because some are saying their ISP won't work....Comcast to be specific.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=676


----------



## MasterWick

Just reporting I had Zero issues with the firmware update. It went surprisingly well. I am not sure how long it took since I left it to finish over night after completing 3 or 4 flashes within 30mins.


----------



## troiano

I read through this thread a while ago, but havent kept up with the latest issues. Could someone explain to me the bennefits of doing the firmware update.


I have the 3808, but havent tried updating, havent had any problems with my reciever, so I didnt look into doing anything, but have seen alot of post about people doing this. Just want to find out if its something I should, or need to do.


Thank you


----------



## jazzzione

I did not register my Denon and had no troubles at all. I would recommend running an ethernet wire to the router and remove what ever else you have connected to it. In other words a bare router without security protection. Temporary transaction and once complete put your system back in place.


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12195059
> 
> 
> "log in failed"....
> 
> 
> Interesting message. Have you registered the Denon AVR at their web site?
> 
> Perhaps this has something to do with that message. Other than that, this person also is getting the same message, so I made a few suggestions.
> 
> The idea of trying another internet ISP source, ie AVR shop is because some are saying their ISP won't work....Comcast to be specific.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=676



I haven't signed up yet for the Denon club. I have verizon dsl with 3808 wired directly to modem. Internet radio works fine, firmware updates work (slow, but they finish).


No issues here (keeping fingers crossed now that I've said that).


----------



## rhodes_96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhodes_96* /forum/post/12188259
> 
> 
> I have just purchased the avr 3808 and having trouble getting a picture and the gui on screen.
> 
> 
> I have various sources connected to the component inputs for video and coaxial digital inputs for sound. I have everything going to my Pc monitor via dvi / hdmi lead from the hdmi output of the reciever. I can hear sound with no issues, but I cannot get a picture or any gui on screen no matter what settings I adjust.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



I don't think it is HDCP compliant.


It only has RGB and DVI inputs.





Any other way around this HDCP issue ?


----------



## devilchicken

Hey everyone, my 3808 will arrive tomorrow and so far from reading the thread the firmware update seems to be a PITA for some.

Is it basically _everyone that has comcast_ as their isp having problems with it (but eventually getting it done). Or is it just not happening at all for comcast customers?.

I know Transcend bricked hers, and I thats the last thing I need. Especially with Rock Band coming out next week, lol.


----------



## csd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devilchicken* /forum/post/12196791
> 
> 
> Is it basically _everyone that has comcast_ as their isp having problems with it (but eventually getting it done). Or is it just not happening at all for comcast customers?.



Congrats on the purchase. You're sure to enjoy it. I have Comcast and upgraded my firmware right after it came out (the firmware) and it went straight through on the first try and with no errors. All version numbers matched as well afterward. It took about 45 minutes. I'm going to try getting the newest one tonight and see how it goes. I'll be sure to report back if there's trouble (or not).


----------



## devilchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csd* /forum/post/12196935
> 
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. You're sure to enjoy it. I have Comcast and upgraded my firmware right after it came out (the firmware) and it went straight through on the first try and with no errors. All version numbers matched as well afterward. It took about 45 minutes. I'm going to try getting the newest one tonight and see how it goes. I'll be sure to report back if there's trouble (or not).



Thanks!







I ended upgrading from my onkyo 705 because it had the humming problem and it also got insanely hot, and didn't want to find out how horrible that was going to be during the summer.

Good to hear about your hassle-free firmware updating.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devilchicken* /forum/post/12196791
> 
> 
> I know Transcend bricked hers, and I thats the last thing I need. Especially with Rock Band coming out next week, lol.



When I spoke with Denon, they specifically mentioned "Comcast in Florida" as a known issue (and I didn't even tell them I lived in Florida).


It might not be a bad idea to call Denon and ask if there are any known problems reported by other Denon-Comcast owners from your area.


----------



## devilchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Transcend* /forum/post/12197745
> 
> 
> When I spoke with Denon, they specifically mentioned "Comcast in Florida" as a known issue (and I didn't even tell them I lived in Florida).
> 
> 
> It might not be a bad idea to call Denon and ask if there are any known problems reported by other Denon-Comcast owners from your area.



I was about to, but they close at 5pm ET. I'll give them a call tomorrow, will try my best to do that before going into "kid unwrapping his shiny new toy" mode.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12192840
> 
> 
> Firmware updates do NOT reset your settings. Some have said that it is necessary to reset the unit (which WILL reset your settings) before the update but that does not appear to be necessary according to the experience of many of us.



I agree as I updated the 3808 yesterday and all settings remained the same.


----------



## curlyjive

Could someone PM the price that 6thAve.com is selling the 3808 for? I just ordered a 2808 from them at a great price and am wondering what deal they have on the 3808.


----------



## VideoBoy58

I'm using Verizon DSL for my ISP and have a wireless connection of my 3808 to the router. I have done 3 firmware updates so far with no trouble at all. Also, if you access your 3808 via a PC, there is a SAVE/LOAD function for your settings. I would suggest doing this before your firmware updates. Oh, the SAVE/LOAD function was part of a firmware update.


----------



## inthedeck

Well, I suppose I just solved all the cable mysteries. Bought some 1.3a compliant cables, and once they are here, they will be hooked up. Let's see if I can 'tell' a difference...hehe.


Other than that, just waiting on the wireless gaming adapter...and once that is in internet radio will be up and running. Wouldn't be so much trouble, were the router not where it is, and the receiver where it is. Oh well...


----------



## cubfan1671




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cubfan1671* /forum/post/12182227
> 
> 
> I have actually read all 86 pages but it has been over a 1 month stretch so please forgive me because I think this may be a repeat question (I think I have seen it but could not relocate it).
> 
> First off everyone who said the manual was horrid I now agree (just got mine yesterday). I will be setting everything up on Thursday so I wanted to iron out the setup prior to then. I would like to set up the main room with 7.1 (currently I have 5.1) and have zone 2 dedicated to my outside speakers. According to what I think I am reading in the manual this does not appear possible as it says to assign the surround back (assignable channel for zone 2) for the back speakers. What are the a and b surrounds for then? Can I assign the surround B speakers to zone 2 and say run my ipod to the outside while still have a 5.1 (I would have to think it would lose a channel or else it would be a 9.1 receiver) in the main zone?
> 
> The manual makes absolutely no sense and I really hope this is possible or else I see a serious flaw in the design.
> 
> Anyway, HELP!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ok, GTE says that this receiver should be able to be run 7.1 and then convert to 5.1 when I run my outside speakers. Has anyone tried this and can anyone confirm this? It only makes sense to me that this should be able to happen but I have no idea how to set it up (which speaker terminals to use) and can you assign say "surround B" to zone 2 for the outside speakers? Anyone have any ideas before I try and set this thing up on Thursday?


Thanks


----------



## dreamworlds

I just got my Denon 3808CI tonight, and after I did the firmware update (took me 3 hours and 3 retries, finallly get it), then I try to Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up, I don't know which button I press on the remote, at the middle of the setup, I lost the GUI screen. Now I only see the gray screen on the TV. (before I can see the GUI without any problem.) I am connecting with the composite video. I am not sure whether it is using the HDMI or other output signal. Can anybody help me out to get back the GUI? I try to restart the machine (with the power button and the remote), but it doesn't work.


Please help!!!


----------



## dkgator

had similar issue i tried pushing vidieo select on the front panel and it came back I am a noob so take what I say with a grain of salt


----------



## tschuler77

OK, I probably got a dumb question about watts but no one seems to answer it. I bought all Klipsch speakers rated at 150rms exept the surround backs rated at 110rms and a 12"powered sub. Im using the denon 3808ci rated at 130rms per channel. So my question is... can I theoreticaly blast these speakers all day without hurting them. except the backs at 110rms? What about the sub? can I blast it all the way up all day without hurting it since it has its own built in 650watt amp? Are the only speakers I should be concerned about the surround backs? Also how would this affect the Denon receiver if I blasted these all day?


Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks










PS: all speakers are Klipsch synergy 3 series. four f-3's, one c-3, two s-3's and 1 synergy self powered 12"sub.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12194196
> 
> 
> Does the Dlby TrueHD, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS HD, and LPCM has to use 7.1 speaker system? Can I use it on 5.1 on 3080CI?



You are not required to have 6.1 or 7.1 You can use 5.1 just fine.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12200441
> 
> 
> I just got my Denon 3808CI tonight, and after I did the firmware update (took me 3 hours and 3 retries, finallly get it), then I try to Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up, I don't know which button I press on the remote, at the middle of the setup, I lost the GUI screen. Now I only see the gray screen on the TV. (before I can see the GUI without any problem.) I am connecting with the composite video. I am not sure whether it is using the HDMI or other output signal. Can anybody help me out to get back the GUI? I try to restart the machine (with the power button and the remote), but it doesn't work.



Cycling power with the small button (NOT the one with a lighted ring around it) usually fixes problems of this sort.


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dkgator* /forum/post/12200633
> 
> 
> had similar issue i tried pushing vidieo select on the front panel and it came back I am a noob so take what I say with a grain of salt



This morning, when I turned on the receiver, everything works fine again. I will try the video select method next time (I hope there is no next time







) Why they don't fix this problem on the latest firmware!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12202555
> 
> 
> You are not required to have 6.1 or 7.1 You can use 5.1 just fine.



Thanks for the answer.


After I did the Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up, and I found out the volume I have on this Denon 3808CI is much not as loud as my previous ONKYO TX-NR900. On the ONKYO, I use the -32.0 db for normal, and that is fairly loud, but on this DENON 3808CI, I have to turn all the way to -10.0 db to get the same result.


I set the speaker to small, because I have the subwoofer, and the crossover frequency is set to 40MHz by default. (Where I can find the correct value on this one?)


This is happening on Internet Radio and my XBOX 360, and I haven't tested the DVD/CD yet. I think it is about the same.


I saw the setting on the AUDIO config, and I can increase the DB on each speaker, but I don't remember I did that on my ONKYO, and increase the DB value here might defeat the purpose of the Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up.


Did I set something wrong?


Also, does anybody know how to STOP the Internet Radio? Once I started it, I don't know how to stop it.


Thank you.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12202724
> 
> 
> After I did the Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up, and I found out the volume I have on this Denon 3808CI is much not as loud as my previous ONKYO TX-NR900. On the ONKYO, I use the -32.0 db for normal, and that is fairly loud, but on this DENON 3808CI, I have to turn all the way to -10.0 db to get the same result.
> 
> 
> I set the speaker to small, because I have the subwoofer, and the crossover frequency is set to 40MHz by default. (Where I can find the correct value on this one?)
> 
> 
> This is happening on Internet Radio and my XBOX 360, and I haven't tested the DVD/CD yet. I think it is about the same.
> 
> 
> I saw the setting on the AUDIO config, and I can increase the DB on each speaker, but I don't remember I did that on my ONKYO, and increase the DB value here might defeat the purpose of the Audyssey MultEQ XT audio set-up.
> 
> 
> Did I set something wrong?
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody know how to STOP the Internet Radio? Once I started it, I don't know how to stop it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



40Hz? is that something Audyssey did by itself? One thing I would recommend is buying an SPL (sound pressure level meter) from Radioshack. It's like $40 or so and you can accurately set the speaker levels by using the noise generated during the speaker setup. Ultimately, the best setting is whatever sounds good to your ear, but as they say, you don't know what you don't know!


After I did the SPL routine, the sound from my speakers were much more pleasing to me.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12202724
> 
> 
> Also, does anybody know how to STOP the Internet Radio? Once I started it, I don't know how to stop it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



The stop button on the second remote worked for me. Someone else suggested pressing the Select button on the main remote for a few seconds.


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12202823
> 
> 
> 40Hz? is that something Audyssey did by itself? One thing I would recommend is buying an SPL (sound pressure level meter) from Radioshack. It's like $40 or so and you can accurately set the speaker levels by using the noise generated during the speaker setup. Ultimately, the best setting is whatever sounds good to your ear, but as they say, you don't know what you don't know!
> 
> 
> After I did the SPL routine, the sound from my speakers were much more pleasing to me.



Yes, that is what the audyssey did for me. What do you got when you did the audyssey? Is this frequency change the volumn of the speaker (I don't really think so, but I have no idea what this frequency is use for) At this point, I really want to get the same speaker volumn as I have on the ONKYO, there must be something wrong on the setting.


----------



## deprofessional




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/12186588
> 
> 
> Where do we get the $8 off voucher code?
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> Welcome to the TwonkyMedia online shop! TwonkyMedia is the perfect companion for your networked Denon device. It enables you to stream music and photos (photo support only available with selected Denon devices) from a PC to your Denon device. A more detailed description of the TwonkyMedia features is provided here.
> 
> 
> Denon customers receive a TwonkyMedia license at a discounted rate for $31.95. This offer is only valid in conjunction with a Denon voucher code. The TwonkyMedia license will enable you to activate version 4.x from 4.4 onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your order: TwonkyMedia 4.x license for $31.95
> 
> 
> Voucher:
> 
> 
> Name:
> 
> Email address:
> 
> EU/non EU:



Regarding the voucher code for Twonkyvision, I called Denon CS about it and they stated it is for DENON Germany Only.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12202903
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what the audyssey did for me. What do you got when you did the audyssey? Is this frequency change the volumn of the speaker (I don't really think so, but I have no idea what this frequency is use for) At this point, I really want to get the same speaker volumn as I have on the ONKYO, there must be something wrong on the setting.



I wouldn't get hung up on the displayed number. It's been my experience that ONKYO receivers have always displayed on the "low" side whereas the Denon's on the "high" side. Ultimately the volume reading is relative to the receiver and not directly comparable to others.


What would matter is if you couldn't reach output volumes (*without distortion*) on the Denon that you could on the Onkyo . It sounds like the Denon is sufficiently powering your speakers - so I'd just forget the number and start enjoying the sound.


----------



## Rhythmx

I was wondering what the benefit of the firmware update is for this unit. I have had the 3808 since August, and did the first firmware update, and had no issues since. I am not using any of the network/Internet radio features that the unit includes, just using it for my HDDVD, bluray and DTV stuff. Also, I have comcast, which might be a problem as well. Looked for some info, but could not find it.



Thanks!


Mark


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12204080
> 
> 
> I was wondering what the benefit of the firmware update is for this unit. I have had the 3808 since August, and did the first firmware update, and had no issues since. I am not using any of the network/Internet radio features that the unit includes, just using it for my HDDVD, bluray and DTV stuff. Also, I have comcast, which might be a problem as well. Looked for some info, but could not find it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Mark



How did u update? and did it fix any thing for u?


----------



## Rhythmx

Through the internet, but don't see the need to, unless it fixes something important like decoding formats etc.


Just wanted to know what the new firmware does.


Thanks


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12204033
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get hung up on the displayed number. It's been my experience that ONKYO receivers have always displayed on the "low" side whereas the Denon's on the "high" side. Ultimately the volume reading is relative to the receiver and not directly comparable to others.
> 
> 
> What would matter is if you couldn't reach output volumes (*without distortion*) on the Denon that you could on the Onkyo . It sounds like the Denon is sufficiently powering your speakers - so I'd just forget the number and start enjoying the sound.



Yes. I understand that, but now I need to turn almost 80% level (-10db) of the volumn to get about the 50% level (-55db) on the ONKYO. So I would say the DENON is not as loud as the ONKYO at this case. But my ONKYO is 95W per channel, and DENON is 130W per channel. This is the part I don't understand. I expect the DENON would have larger (or equal) power for my speakers.


----------



## tschuler77

Can someone please explain watts to me? Especialy in context of post 2673. Im dieing to know. lol.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12204033
> 
> 
> I wouldn't get hung up on the displayed number. It's been my experience that ONKYO receivers have always displayed on the "low" side whereas the Denon's on the "high" side. Ultimately the volume reading is relative to the receiver and not directly comparable to others.
> 
> 
> What would matter is if you couldn't reach output volumes (*without distortion*) on the Denon that you could on the Onkyo . It sounds like the Denon is sufficiently powering your speakers - so I'd just forget the number and start enjoying the sound.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12202903
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what the audyssey did for me. What do you got when you did the audyssey? Is this frequency change the volumn of the speaker (I don't really think so, but I have no idea what this frequency is use for) At this point, I really want to get the same speaker volumn as I have on the ONKYO, there must be something wrong on the setting.



I think the poster is correct and it all depends on your speaker's frequency range. Based my understanding a crossover at 40Hz means that you have large fronts and all the lower base is channeled through them. It may not be desirable based on your speaker's capabilities. Check your speaker's frequency response.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12204286
> 
> 
> Yes. I understand that, but now I need to turn almost 80% level (-10db) of the volumn to get about the 50% level (-55db) on the ONKYO. So I would say the DENON is not as loud as the ONKYO at this case. But my ONKYO is 95W per channel, and DENON is 130W per channel. This is the part I don't understand. I expect the DENON would have larger (or equal) power for my speakers.



There is not a one to one correlation with the two volumes, it all depends on the levels for each speaker and the level of equalization if everything else stayed the same between the two amps. If you set them up flat and still getting significantly less sound from Denon than your Onkyo then there is something wrong.


----------



## tschuler77

If I set my subwoofer to LFE, does that only output bass to the sub that is played through small speakers? If I set it to LFE+MAIN does that send all bass out through all my speakers and the sub? would it be best to set all speakers to small and LFE only or all to Large and LFE+MAIN? any comments welcome thanks again.


----------



## inthedeck

I have my fronts set to Large, the Sub set to LFE+Main, and the crossover frequency set to 80hz. All other speakers Left Rear, Left Back, Right Rear, Right Back, and Center are all set to small, and they still have a 80 Hz crossover.


Then, I started to tweak each speaker, with the built in equalizer on the 3808. Everything is beginning to mend well...but, am waiting for the final setup before I use the SPL to measure all speaker outputs. Once that's all done...I am sure it will sound great...but, it already does that now...hehe.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12202903
> 
> 
> Yes, that is what the audyssey did for me. What do you got when you did the audyssey? Is this frequency change the volumn of the speaker (I don't really think so, but I have no idea what this frequency is use for) At this point, I really want to get the same speaker volumn as I have on the ONKYO, there must be something wrong on the setting.




The crossover frequency has nothing to do with your volume per se. Take a look at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147


----------



## Richard Smith

I just purchased a 3808CI. I am going to use it as a processor only. Is there any way to disable the power amps or in the alternative disconnect their drive signal from the units DAC's?


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/12204396
> 
> 
> I think the poster is correct and it all depends on your speaker's frequency range. Based my understanding a crossover at 40Hz means that you have large fronts and all the lower base is channeled through them. It may not be desirable based on your speaker's capabilities. Check your speaker's frequency response.



Here is my speaker specs, and what I should set on the crossover frequency?


Overall Frequency Response 20Hz-27kHz

Lower -3dB Limit 35Hz

Upper -3dB Limit 26kHz

Nominal Impedance 8 ohms

Recommended Amplifier Power 20-300 w/channel

Efficiency 89 dB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/12204488
> 
> 
> There is not a one to one correlation with the two volumes, it all depends on the levels for each speaker and the level of equalization if everything else stayed the same between the two amps. If you set them up flat and still getting significantly less sound from Denon than your Onkyo then there is something wrong.



I am not sure whether I need to warm up the receiver or not, but there must be something wrong there. I can hear the difference between the new DENON and the old ONKYO (the DENON sounds better, but not loud enough). But do you get lower volumn on Internet Radio than other input source?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/12205222
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3808CI. I am going to use it as a processor only. Is there any way to disable the power amps or in the alternative disconnect their drive signal from the units DAC's?



If you're not going to hook speakers directly to the 3808CI, it does have pre-outs for external amps...


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12205114
> 
> 
> The crossover frequency has nothing to do with your volume per se. Take a look at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12205659
> 
> 
> Here is my speaker specs, and what I should set on the crossover frequency?
> 
> 
> Overall Frequency Response 20Hz-27kHz
> 
> Lower -3dB Limit 35Hz
> 
> Upper -3dB Limit 26kHz
> 
> Nominal Impedance 8 ohms
> 
> Recommended Amplifier Power 20-300 w/channel
> 
> Efficiency 89 dB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure whether I need to warm up the receiver or not, but there must be something wrong there. I can hear the difference between the new DENON and the old ONKYO (the DENON sounds better, but not loud enough). But do you get lower volumn on Internet Radio than other input source?



The poster earlier made a good point, your crossover freq. won't affect the volume.


The volume will be source dependent. There is a feature explained on p.38 which lets the user to correct the playback volume for a given source.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12205659
> 
> 
> I am not sure whether I need to warm up the receiver or not, but there must be something wrong there. I can hear the difference between the new DENON and the old ONKYO (the DENON sounds better, but not loud enough). But do you get lower volumn on Internet Radio than other input source?



I don't really understand the "not loud enough" - do you have the Denon turned all the way to +20.0 db?


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschuler77* /forum/post/12204916
> 
> 
> If I set my subwoofer to LFE, does that only output bass to the sub that is played through small speakers? If I set it to LFE+MAIN does that send all bass out through all my speakers and the sub? would it be best to set all speakers to small and LFE only or all to Large and LFE+MAIN? any comments welcome thanks again.



Here's what the manual says:


"Select LFE+Main if you want the bass signals to always be produced from the subwoofer"


Here's how I understand this setting:


- if you have your speakers set to Small, it does not matter what you set it to, the bass will go to the sub anyway


- if you have your speakers set to Large, then LFE+Main means that bass that is on the front channels for example will be played by the sub too, giving you deeper bass. If set to LFE only, the only the LFE channel from formats that have an LFE channel, e.g. Dolby Digital 5.1, will be played by the sub, sources like Stereo will not use the sub.


I have my speakers set to Small and the subwoofer set to LFE+Main (though it should not matter as the speakers are crossed at 100Hz anyway).


----------



## peeweep69

With all the new owners' of the 3808s posting, I feel like I'm rereading the thread all over again, and again








.


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12206491
> 
> 
> I don't really understand the "not loud enough" - do you have the Denon turned all the way to +20.0 db?



No, what I mean by "not loud enough" is 80% of the volume on DENON doesn't perform 50% of ONKYO.


for example, if I turn both amp all the way up to max, ONKYO would be much louder than DENON, I just don't understand this part.


----------



## mdenoon14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12207004
> 
> 
> No, what I mean by "not loud enough" is 80% of the volume on DENON doesn't perform 50% of ONKYO.
> 
> 
> for example, if I turn both amp all the way up to max, ONKYO would be much louder than DENON, I just don't understand this part.



You can turn up the volume for each input seperately. See page 38 of your manual.


----------



## Richard Smith

I know it has the pre-outs. Its the heat and unecessary use of electricty I am trrying to avoid


----------



## jazzzione

*Dreamworlds,*


I understand exactly what you are talking about. I had the same impression until someone explained the part about the ability to adjust the sound for each SOURCE. You need to go to the the source section in GUI and set the volume for the DVD, TV etc to a higher level.



For example:


Source=>Other=>Src Level (Digital)


A bar will show up and you can change.


I think default is set to zero, I put it at +12db.



Hope that helps. It was an obvious difference after I adjusted the source in how loud the system is now compared to the default settings.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tschuler77* /forum/post/12201935
> 
> 
> OK, I probably got a dumb question about watts but no one seems to answer it. I bought all Klipsch speakers rated at 150rms exept the surround backs rated at 110rms and a 12"powered sub. Im using the denon 3808ci rated at 130rms per channel. So my question is... can I theoreticaly blast these speakers all day without hurting them. except the backs at 110rms? What about the sub? can I blast it all the way up all day without hurting it since it has its own built in 650watt amp? Are the only speakers I should be concerned about the surround backs? Also how would this affect the Denon receiver if I blasted these all day?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: all speakers are Klipsch synergy 3 series. four f-3's, one c-3, two s-3's and 1 synergy self powered 12"sub.



This isn't really a yes / no answerable set of questions. There are a lot of factors and what you describe isn't a typical usage scenario. Hopefully this provides some insight.


Generally, inadequate power to drive the speaker at the desired volume is more likely damage a speaker than too much power. The speaker will only take the power it needs. If you could find source and play it thru your 110 watt (RMS meaning continuously requiring that much power) speakers then they might be damaged by that. In actual use there will be varying power demands to make sounds at what ever level you play. There could be some transient sounds that require more than 130watts for brief moments (less than fractions of second).


You won't know how much power the speaker requires on average so it isn't a useful way to think about it. Best rule of thumb is enough or more power. A speaker distorts when it isn't getting enough power for volume requested of it.


Heavy continuouse use of the Denon or most any amplifier will generate heat which will fatigue components. Whether it would lead to failure before you'd replace it anyway is in realm of speculation.


If you are using the speakers and Denon in a reasonably sized room (not a huge ballroom or outdoor stadium). You should be able to drive the speakers louder than you want to listen to them without hurting the speakers or Denon (i think you would hurt your hearing before you'd hurt the equipment).


If it sounds distorted when you turn it up that suggests you do not have enough power for what you are trying to do. Klipsch are considered very efficient so its difficult to imagine you having a issue.


Use common sense. Play it moderately loud and listen to how it sounds. Raise the volume if you want. If that doesn't introduce distortion your good as far as gear goes (e.g the quality should remain just louder). You can probably play cleanly at volume loud enought to hurt your hearing! Don't do that.


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/12208033
> 
> 
> I know it has the pre-outs. Its the heat and unecessary use of electricty I am trrying to avoid



Without a speaker load the amps won't use that much power, but even idle the circuitry will use some. There isn't a reasonable what to disable the power section. You might be better to consider a separate pre-pro component.


----------



## devilchicken

Quick update:


Got my 3808 today and first thing I did was hook it up to my router to get the firmware upgrade. No problems whatsoever using Comcast in WA. Just a heads up. Now back to hooking up speakers.. weeee!


----------



## Infominister

When doing the firmware download right out of the box, is it necessary or even helpful to connect a monitor, or will the display give you enough information to get the job done?


----------



## devilchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12209909
> 
> 
> When doing the firmware download right out of the box, is it necessary or even helpful to connect a monitor, or will the display give you enough information to get the job done?



I just did it out of the box and straight to the router, the display is enough. It can be a bit confusing to navigate at first, but its more than enough to get you going.


----------



## socaler

hello forum,


just got mine today and the update went without a hitch.


----------



## flykid83

So the 3808 doesn't have Sirius, right?


I was looking into the other models and they have xm/Sirius as in rx-v3800, 5300se, onkyo 875


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12208287
> 
> *Dreamworlds,*
> 
> 
> I understand exactly what you are talking about. I had the same impression until someone explained the part about the ability to adjust the sound for each SOURCE. You need to go to the the source section in GUI and set the volume for the DVD, TV etc to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> For example:
> 
> 
> Source=>Other=>Src Level (Digital)
> 
> 
> A bar will show up and you can change.
> 
> 
> I think default is set to zero, I put it at +12db.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. It was an obvious difference after I adjusted the source in how loud the system is now compared to the default settings.



Emm. that sounds right to me.. I might need to try that tomorrow. Thank you so much for your answer. I guess many people don't have this problem, or they know how to do this trick.


By the way, the DENON remote and the GUI really sucks! It needs too many steps to change some simple thing, like changing the surround mode. They should have one remote instead.


I lost the GUI again tonight, and I have to do the cold restart to get back the screen. Maybe because I am using the composite cable (waitting for my HDMI cable to ship), and I tried the "Video select" button, it didn't help. Do you guys have this problem with the HDMI cable?


----------



## Neurorad

No answer, re-posting.


Anyone use Sirius through the 3803, using an external tuner?


(I know it's not Sirius-ready.)


----------



## valmont74

Still can't get that update to work, error messages "connection failed" and "log in failed" appear every time. I've tried to connect the Denon straight to the cable modem (I have 24 Mbit down, 1 Mbit up) but still the same problems.


I can listen to internet radio, so at least I know it "speak" to the internet, but the firmware upgrade wont work.


Can anyone tell what this fw upgrade do, maybe it's some feature I don't use so I dont have to bother with it?


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12213406
> 
> 
> Still can't get that update to work, error messages "connection failed" and "log in failed" appear every time. I've tried to connect the Denon straight to the cable modem (I have 24 Mbit down, 1 Mbit up) but still the same problems.
> 
> 
> I can listen to internet radio, so at least I know it "speak" to the internet, but the firmware upgrade wont work.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell what this fw upgrade do, maybe it's some feature I don't use so I dont have to bother with it?




The update bugs me too. Here is what I did:


1. Do the update, see the 30 min mark for an hour. Power down the receiver

2. Redo the update (Now I still can see the GUI), and this time it stops at 19min for another half hour. I power down the box again.

3. Now I don't see the GUI anymore (Lost GUI problem), then I do the update again (the third time). This time it only took half hour to finish everything.

4. Do a update check, it shows it is latest.


I hope this helps. You shouldn't need to connect the receiver with the modem directly (but this should work). I think if you can get the internet radio, you should be able to do the update. Maybe you can try some other time (non-rush hour time).


----------



## ecruet

I just got my second Denon 3808 (first one worked fine until sound and video stopped working), and as was with the first unit, there's a very distinct smell- almost like something is burning. It's definately coming from the receiver but I wanted to know if this is normal. I have plenty of clearance around the receiver (it's in a television stand (BDI Cielo). Is this smell normal? Does the unit require cooling? Any ideas or recommendations? I know that everyone says the unit runs hot- it doesn't seem that hot when I touch it though.


Would appreciate any thoughts or ideas.


Emmett


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecruet* /forum/post/12215345
> 
> 
> I just got my second Denon 3808 (first one worked fine until sound and video stopped working), and as was with the first unit, there's a very distinct smell- almost like something is burning. It's definately coming from the receiver but I wanted to know if this is normal. I have plenty of clearance around the receiver (it's in a television stand (BDI Cielo). Is this smell normal? Does the unit require cooling? Any ideas or recommendations? I know that everyone says the unit runs hot- it doesn't seem that hot when I touch it though.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any thoughts or ideas.
> 
> 
> Emmett



Hi, mine runs a bit on the warm side, but there is no "smell" coming from it that I can detect. Since this is your 2nd unit and you do detect a smell, I would try disconnecting all your devices and speakers from the unit and powering it up. If there is no smell after a period of time, hook the speakers up and just play the tuner for a while and check again. It sounds like there might be a short somewhere to me.


Keep connecting your equipement one device at a time until the smell returns. Then, investigate that device for bad cables, etc.


Just what I would do in your situation.


----------



## nethomas

Getting Toshiba HD XA2 and a Panasonic DMP BD30 tomorrow. I have the 3808 using as a pre-pro until the AVP A1 HD is available. Has anyone here used these combos? and how are the results? thanks


Gene


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/12208033
> 
> 
> I know it has the pre-outs. Its the heat and unecessary use of electricty I am trrying to avoid



If you have nothing connected to the speaker terminals, no power will be used in the amps (no load, no power consumption).


----------



## AstroCat

I am very much considering this as my new Receiver. I admit we play a good amount of games in our theater. Are there any sync or lag issues with the 3808CI?

I hear the new Onkyo 8xx series has this issue, correct?


I am coming from the Denon 3803.


Thanks!


----------



## inthedeck

^^What kind of lag issues do you speak of? When I watch movies, or play 360 games, etc., I don't notice any issues. I am still waiting for the gaming adapter, and will see how that goes. My 360 has wifi and is hooked up through components, for now...until the HDMI's get here. No issues there, either.


There is one thing, which takes the connection to 'switch' a couple of seconds, whereby when I switch to TV/Sat from the 360, it takes more time than I would like, but, nothing major...whereby I have to sit and wait. Just takes a couple.


Other than that, nothing I noticed. The system sounds good, all together...and it'll be tweaked some more...in a few.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AstroCat* /forum/post/12216747
> 
> 
> I am very much considering this as my new Receiver. I admit we play a good amount of games in our theater. Are there any sync or lag issues with the 3808CI?
> 
> I hear the new Onkyo 8xx series has this issue, correct?
> 
> 
> I am coming from the Denon 3803.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I previously owned the Onkyo 705, which required some trial/error adjustments before getting the audio/video sync "near perfect". Still, even then, sometimes lag wasn't noticeable (for a short time I thought I had resovled it completely), but sometimes it was _very_ noticeable.


I personally haven't noticed ANY such issues with the 3808.










Disclaimer: I don't own Guitar Hero...apparently that game magnified the problem.


----------



## Mary Ann

This my follow up to my complaint about a soft picture. I have a Direct TV H-20 sat box hooked up HDMi to my 3808, and the HDMI out is connected to an older 1080i 37" Sharp LCD TV. When I first brought home the Denon, I thought that the 3808 was softening the picture and making blacks grey, but I did some futher testing and the reciever is not a problem. I am getting used to watching HD DVD and now Bluray movies, so HD TV from the Sat reciever doesn't compare, except for a few stations like Discovery. I think a new 1080p Sony LCD will be coming home soon.


I did set the reciever to RGB enhanced and turned off upconverting on the Sat box. The 3808ci is an excellent reciever. It just takes a lot of tweaking. I wish Denon would have put some explaination of these settings in their manual. We need a manual to explain the manual. Thanks for the help from users on this site.


Is anyone really using the remote as a Home Theater Master controller? I haven't really spent too much time with it but from what I have seen so far, I'll stick with my mx-800. The picture of the remote sure looked good in the adds. And where are all the reviews on this product?


----------



## Mary Ann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AstroCat* /forum/post/12216747
> 
> 
> I am very much considering this as my new Receiver. I admit we play a good amount of games in our theater. Are there any sync or lag issues with the 3808CI?
> 
> I hear the new Onkyo 8xx series has this issue, correct?
> 
> 
> I am coming from the Denon 3803.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



No audio lags what so ever, and I have 3 HDMI devices hooked up to it. I haven't played a game yet. I just got the PS3 so it's been all HD TV, HD DVD and Bluray. The lag in between switching channels is a pain, but I can live with it. Just set up your remote to turn the receiver on first, then the device and then the TV, assuming you are going HDMI. It's that handshake thing.....


----------



## rencan

When watching TV/Satellite HD programming, commercials are extremely loud. To the point that I need to lower volume and then turn volume back up when back to program.


Are there any adjustments that can be made to the 3808 or is just marketing ploy to get my attention.

And yes I have the latest upgrade to my 3808


thanks in advance

Dish HD DVR

Mit WD57831

XA2 HD

Polk Audio LSi's

XBox 360


----------



## curlyjive

Question about Audessy....


The auto setup finds all my speakers as large. I thought you could over ride this. If I go into the manual settings, I can indeed change them to small. But the Audessy settings still show them as large.


SO when Audessy is turned on, which settings are active? In other words does the manual speaker size/distance/level overide audessy, or does audessy overide your manual settings when it is engaged?


----------



## devilchicken




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AstroCat* /forum/post/12216747
> 
> 
> I am very much considering this as my new Receiver. I admit we play a good amount of games in our theater. Are there any sync or lag issues with the 3808CI?
> 
> I hear the new Onkyo 8xx series has this issue, correct?
> 
> 
> I am coming from the Denon 3803.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



After setting mine up, I jumped straight into multiplayer COD4 and I didnt notice any audio lag whatsoever. I dont think Rock Band will be much of a problem.. and if it is, I'll find out the hard way next week.


----------



## NovaKane

Just did a firmware update tonight that lasted 11 minutes.


It was only last night that I did my first update of the machine. That one took an hour (times are based on what was being estimated on the front display).


I've seen the longer update mentioned in this thread, but can't recall seeing any info on this shorter one. So if it's new for you guys...have at it! And if it is old news...I apologize for wasting your time.


----------



## Rew452

I am considering upgrading my 3805 to a the 3808 mostly for the new audio decoders but after reading this thread and looking at the manual I am still not sure if it will fit my needs.


I currently have:

Mits HD4000 720p projector - HDMI

Directv HR20-700 set to native video out - HDMI

Directv HR10-250 which I set manually to native - HDMI

Toshiba XA2 - HDMI

Sony DVD changer - Component


Lumagen VisionHDP which switches my video and does my scaling to pj.


Now my questions


1. For everything except 480i signal I want the Lumagen to process/scale the video using what ever native signal that is supplied to it. The 3808's scalier will do 480i better, I think but for all other video resolutions my Lumagen will do it better.


Can the 3808 be set to do this and still show it's on-screen menus??


In my current setup I sacrifice displaying 3805 on-screen menus for the most part which is a pain at times. And I would like to remedy this as well as have full audio support for the new formats.


Can someone help me figure this out? Please.


Thanks

Rew


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rew452* /forum/post/12221829
> 
> 
> I am considering upgrading my 3805 to a the 3808 mostly for the new audio decoders but after reading this thread and looking at the manual I am still not sure if it will fit my needs.
> 
> 
> I currently have:
> 
> Mits HD4000 720p projector - HDMI
> 
> Directv HR20-700 set to native video out - HDMI
> 
> Directv HR10-250 which I set manually to native - HDMI
> 
> Toshiba XA2 - HDMI
> 
> Sony DVD changer - Component
> 
> 
> Lumagen VisionHDP which switches my video and does my scaling to pj.
> 
> 
> Now my questions
> 
> 
> 1. For everything except 480i signal I want the Lumagen to process/scale the video using what ever native signal that is supplied to it. The 3808's scalier will do 480i better, I think but for all other video resolutions my Lumagen will do it better.
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 be set to do this and still show it's on-screen menus??
> 
> 
> In my current setup I sacrifice displaying 3805 on-screen menus for the most part which is a pain at times. And I would like to remedy this as well as have full audio support for the new formats.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me figure this out? Please.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rew



Looks to me like you would just leave the 3808CI scaling off for your setup (unless I'm missing something). That is how I have mine set and the OSD works fine.


----------



## epicbard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curlyjive* /forum/post/12220508
> 
> 
> SO when Audessy is turned on, which settings are active? In other words does the manual speaker size/distance/level overide audessy, or does audessy overide your manual settings when it is engaged?



If you use Audyssey and change the speaker type and levels etc those settings should stay until you flip to Audyssey defaults in the Audyssey menu (the one with the mic icon). If you are just flipping the EQ with the EQ button, your settings should stay as you set them. Meaning channel levels and speaker types.


You can always check if your setting stay the same by going back to the setup and see for yourself. Just to convince yourself.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AstroCat* /forum/post/12216747
> 
> 
> I am very much considering this as my new Receiver.



I am also in the market for a new receiver, currently have Denon 3200. I've narrowed it down to this [Denon 3808] and either the Pioneer Elite 92 or 94. This receiver will be out of sight, so I'm very interested in the OSD. I have a Pioneer Display, so by using the SR+ cable, I can use their OSD.


I've looked through about 40 pages of this thread and so far have not seen any pictures of the Denon OSD (volume overlay), etc.


Can anyone point me to where I might find that, or can someone please post some pictures.


Thanks,

JayMan.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12222738
> 
> 
> I am also in the market for a new receiver, currently have Denon 3200. I've narrowed it down to this [Denon 3808] and either the Pioneer Elite 92 or 94. This receiver will be out of sight, so I'm very interested in the OSD. I have a Pioneer Display, so by using the SR+ cable, I can use their OSD.
> 
> 
> I've looked through about 40 pages of this thread and so far have not seen any pictures of the Denon OSD (volume overlay), etc.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me to where I might find that, or can someone please post some pictures.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JayMan.



There are a few examples in the manual which is down loadable from their site. At: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-E_103_R1.pdf 


Look on page 23.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/12221695
> 
> 
> Just did a firmware update tonight that lasted 11 minutes.
> 
> 
> It was only last night that I did my first update of the machine. That one took an hour (times are based on what was being estimated on the front display).
> 
> 
> I've seen the longer update mentioned in this thread, but can't recall seeing any info on this shorter one. So if it's new for you guys...have at it! And if it is old news...I apologize for wasting your time.



Are you in the US? Updates are different depending on where you are. There has been a 3 min update that is apparently bogus because the version nos. don't change. Please check your version nos. and see if they're different than the ones posted further back in this thread.


----------



## pbc

This is probably somewhere in the 93 pages here, but was looking for a bit of assistance. My brother just picked up a 3808 and we're both coming from older Denon's (no EQ).


The Audessy EQ system sets his mains and centre as large when it goes through it's setup. If I then just switch them back to small (and increase the crossovers to 80), are all the EQ settings otherwise saved and still useable? Or is there a way to run auto EQ and force the Audessy to leave the speaker sizes as small?


Tx


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecruet* /forum/post/12215345
> 
> 
> I just got my second Denon 3808 (first one worked fine until sound and video stopped working), and as was with the first unit, there's a very distinct smell- almost like something is burning. It's definately coming from the receiver but I wanted to know if this is normal. I have plenty of clearance around the receiver (it's in a television stand (BDI Cielo). Is this smell normal? Does the unit require cooling? Any ideas or recommendations? I know that everyone says the unit runs hot- it doesn't seem that hot when I touch it though.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any thoughts or ideas.
> 
> 
> Emmett



I have noticed this smell with many new electronic components. I have also noticed a similar smell when I have blow some electronic components.


I have never had an issue with products that have this smell new. My 3808 has not continued to produce this smell.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mary Ann* /forum/post/12219875
> 
> 
> This my follow up to my complaint about a soft picture. I have a Direct TV H-20 sat box hooked up HDMi to my 3808, and the HDMI out is connected to an older 1080i 37" Sharp LCD TV.
> 
> 
> I did set the reciever to RGB enhanced and turned off upconverting on the Sat box.



My understanding is the HDMI is the other format to RGB. I think the RGB is for when you are converting HDMI to DVI.


I have mine set with the setting that starts with Y


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone using zone 2 for whole-house audio? Do digital sources really work for zone 2?


----------



## cyberbages

I have a question about the ASD-3W iPod dock connected to the 3808ci. I've got it hooked up as directed and it is working but apparently the receiver is getting the sound as analog. The ANA signal indicator is lit and MP3 and DIG indicators are not. The connections are regular RCA jacks. Am I missing something or did Denon blow it?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberbages* /forum/post/12225133
> 
> 
> I have a question about the ASD-3W iPod dock connected to the 3808ci. I've got it hooked up as directed and it is working but apparently the receiver is getting the sound as analog. The ANA signal indicator is lit and MP3 and DIG indicators are not. The connections are regular RCA jacks. Am I missing something or did Denon blow it?



That's the way it works. I think you hooked the analog leads to the analog inputs on the Denon, didn't you? The other connection is for serial control signals only.


I wouldn't say that Denon blew it. That's the only way Apple allows anybody to use the internal capabilities of the iPod and especially to play DRM materiaL. You could probably use the iPod as a USB hard drive and connect it directly to the USB port on the Denon to get a digital connection (no need for the ASD) but you would not be able to play DRM material.


The Internet Radio sources are also converted to analog in the ASD-3W. Of course, you have a separate network connection in the 3808 to get those in digital.


I'm not sure the ASD-3 is of any value with the 3808/4308. The ASD-1R is considerably cheaper and does everything with the iPod that the ASD-3 does. It only leaves off the network connection that you already have in the 3808/4308.


----------



## cyberbages

Ugh. Thanks, that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## tschuler77

I too agree that the Denon doesnt sound as loud as the Onkyo after auto set up. Upon thumbing through the many different options I found the Channel Level option for manually turning up or down each speaker. I noticed most of them were only at about half level. My question is this....what do you guys think about running the audysee setup then going into the manual channel level option and turning them all up by say 10db respectively to where audysee set them? Would that affect the audio quality that it configured for me or just make the whole system "Louder" at lower levels? Any comments appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RJonesUSC

Sorry if this has been asked previously in this thread, but does anyone use the 3808 with 4 ohm speakers? If so, how does it handle the load?


----------



## Kirby Baker

After reading the manual (as well as all of this thread) I am confused about how this receiver will handle my component video sources, and how best to hook them up. What I will be hooking up to the receiver are the following devices:


Tivo (hdmi)

BD Player (hdmi)

HD Player (hdmi)

DVHS deck (1080i component)

HTPC (component, 1080p maybe, maybe 24P?)

XBOX 360 (1080p component)


As I understand it, 1080P over component will only output through the component monitor output ports. So that means an HDMI and component cable going to my Sony KDS60A3000 TV. What will happen to the 1080i component signals? Will they get upconverted and sent over HDMI? Something tells me that the Denon is not going to play nice with a mix of 1080i and 1080p component inputs. So turn scaling off? Let the TV do it? Or drop the HTPC and XBOX back to 1080i? The XBOX is only for gaming.


Or can I (should I?) leave scaling on, and have my Harmony remote select the appropriate TV input (HDMi vs. component) depending on whether its a 1080P component signal (use HDMI for all HDMI and 1080i component up-conversion)? How is everyone else handling this type of situation? I thought maybe it is a Denon limitation, but then I read a Yamaha maunal, and its basically stating the same thing.


One last question, relating to page 30 of the manual. It states:


> Quote:
> A to H & H to H setting
> 
> *Deep color (10 bit/12 bit) signals are converted to 8-bit signals
> 
> *The i/p scaler function does not work if xvYCC or computer's resolution signals are input.



That leads me to believe its best (at least in my situation) to keep scaling off, so that when/if my BD or HD player sends deep color it wont get down-graded to 8-bit? Or am I missing something?


----------



## spiroh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12225985
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously in this thread, but does anyone use the 3808 with 4 ohm speakers? If so, how does it handle the load?



I have Axiom M80's which are 4ohm and so far no issues at all with the 3808. They sound great.


----------



## McGoogan

Hello all-

Been reading this thread for couple weeks, as I am very close to pulling trigger on this receiver. Have had the Denon 3200 for several years - but need more flexibility. BTW, found J&R to have a good price.


I was hoping to get some feedback in a couple areas.

130W, Upconversion and Zone2


My 3200 is 85wx5. Keeping the same sub/sat speaker system (for now), *will I notice a difference in sound with 130W?*


I will be connecting a DirecTV receiver and PS3 via HDMI, and then just Svid on the SD Tivo. My display is 1080i, *will the Tivo picture look much better? Anyone running a first gen Tivo thru this 3808??*


Lastly, I will run 5.1 in the living room and use the other 2 amps for patio/Z2. Since my audio sources (PS3 for cd's & DirecTV receiver for XM) will be hooked up HDMI; *is my only option to run secondary RCA's to Z2 since it will only do analog? On that note, am I limited to just one source?*


thank you for any suggestions/comments.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12222988
> 
> 
> Are you in the US? Updates are different depending on where you are. There has been a 3 min update that is apparently bogus because the version nos. don't change. Please check your version nos. and see if they're different than the ones posted further back in this thread.



jmonier, thanks for your response.


Yes, I am in the U.S.


I also just received the 3 min update you mentioned. So it looks like I'm up to date with the rest of you.


As to checking my firmware version, I've searched high and low in this thread, my manual, Denon's web site and came up with zilch on how to do this. The only thing my Denon lists in the GUI when I now go to FIRMWARE UPDATE is "LatestFirmware", but no version number.


I'd greatly appreciate it if you could direct me to where I can find this info.


Thanks again.


----------



## bwclark

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=551


----------



## NovaKane

Thanks for your help, bwclark.


I've learned a lot from reading your many posts in this thread.


Off to check my firmware version!!!


Edit: Looks like I have Main Version Firmware 1.57.


Knowledge base expanded thanks to AVS.


----------



## pcplod

New to all this, seeking help. If You Had the choice which one would you choose for a home theater project, feeding a JVC DLA-HD1,xbox360,ps3,cable box and 5.1 speaker system. (apart from cost) HK 247 or Denon 3808.

someone please help. Getting baffled with hdmi and 1080p talk from salesman


----------



## cyberbages




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/12226828
> 
> 
> I have Axiom M80's which are 4ohm and so far no issues at all with the 3808. They sound great.



Good to know, I have an old pair of Bose 501's from the 70's I was going to zone 1 to. Setting this puppy up should be offered as a course at the local Community College.


----------



## Mary Ann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rencan* /forum/post/12220305
> 
> 
> When watching TV/Satellite HD programming, commercials are extremely loud. To the point that I need to lower volume and then turn volume back up when back to program.
> 
> 
> Are there any adjustments that can be made to the 3808 or is just marketing ploy to get my attention.
> 
> And yes I have the latest upgrade to my 3808
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Dish HD DVR
> 
> Mit WD57831
> 
> XA2 HD
> 
> Polk Audio LSi's
> 
> XBox 360



I have my 3808 set for max in night listening mode. That helps.


----------



## inthedeck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/12226828
> 
> 
> I have Axiom M80's which are 4ohm and so far no issues at all with the 3808. They sound great.



Same here. The m80's, vp150, 4 qs8's, and the ep600







Rocks!


----------



## schtebie

Finally updated my firmware tonight. Comcast's internet has been flaky all night...what should have taken 45 minutes or so ended up taking nearly 5 hours as I had to keep resetting both the receiver and the cable modem every time the internet connection cut out!


----------



## EZ4U2SA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/12223777
> 
> 
> Anyone using zone 2 for whole-house audio? Do digital sources really work for zone 2?



Some do but HDMI does not as stated in the manual. Probably because of digital rights issues. Digital CD inputs can be used for zone 2.


----------



## pernilleib

I have had no problems with my 4 ohm speakers on the 3808. But on the other hand I have no 8 ohms to compare with.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12225985
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously in this thread, but does anyone use the 3808 with 4 ohm speakers? If so, how does it handle the load?


----------



## LeeDempsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/12204206
> 
> 
> How did u update? and did it fix any thing for u?



I am bi-amping my new 3808 into B&W DM603S3 mains. I was experiencing the problem documented earlier in this thread where inserting a headphone jack was muting the main L+R channels but not the assignable bi-amp L+R channels, so my tweeters were still playing when the headphones were engaged. The latest firmware revision fixed this problem.


On a separate note, is anyone using the phono stage in the 3808? I was experiencing a slight hum in the left channel on the phono input, despite trying multiple grounding scenarios, reversing the plug on my turntable, changing turntable cables, etc. The turntable is has a MM cartridge with 2.5 mV output, so no problem there. My Denon AVR-2805 in my second system doesn't have this hum. I even had the store swap out my 3808 for another unit just to see if I had a bad phono stage, and the replacement unit has the same hum. I'll be the first to say it's very very slight -- you have to crank it to -10dB or higher to hear it, and any record playing masks it, but just knowing that it's back there is an annoyance.


The way I solved it was not to solve it -- I had been looking for an excuse to buy an external phono stage, so I bought an inexpensive one (Cambridge Audio 640p) and ran it into a line input. Wow -- I didn't realize that an external phono stage would make that much of a difference, but the noise floor is significantly lower than the phono stage of the 3808 or the 2805, and the channel separation is better as well. I get the feeling that the built-in phono stages in receivers these days are more for convenience than for audiophile use.


Otherwise I am quite happy with the 3808. It never leaves Pure Direct mode.


Lee


----------



## dukescotts

Just got my 3808 and will be setting it up this weekend. I've read most of the manual and about half of the posts here (page 50+). There's a couple things that I'm still a little unsure about.


1. I like being able to watch TV but have music on at the same time. My interpretation of what I've read is that I can set the video and audio inputs separately, but only as long as the video source isn't HDMI. Is that correct? If so, has anybody come up with a good workaround?


2. It appears that zone 2 can't play the sound from an HDMI input (or even possibly a toslink). Correct? If so, can I use the analog audio outputs from the source in addition to the HDMI and then for zone 2 just use that analog input?


Thanks much.


----------



## Bob0115

Just purchased a 2808 and am wondering if I should upgrade to the 3808. Apart from the extra power, anyone have any insight into the advantages of the 3808? Does anyone have a good feel for the differences between the 2?The one thing I don't like about the 2808 is that with a digital feed, the OSD is not overlayed on the picture. It is a black screen. Does the 3808 overlay in HDMI? Would the extra power be noticeable? Appreciate the help.


----------



## schtebie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12239722
> 
> 
> Just purchased a 2808 and am wondering if I should upgrade to the 3808. Apart from the extra power, anyone have any insight into the advantages of the 3808? Does anyone have a good feel for the differences between the 2?The one thing I don't like about the 2808 is that with a digital feed, the OSD is not overlayed on the picture. It is a black screen. Does the 3808 overlay in HDMI? Would the extra power be noticeable? Appreciate the help.



I was in the exact same position 2 weeks ago. I made the jump from the 2808 to the 3808 because I wanted the extra HDMI slots. The GUI makes things easier to use as well...not to mention you can upgrade your firmware via ethernet cable...nifty little feature.


----------



## Bob0115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtebie* /forum/post/12239893
> 
> 
> I was in the exact same position 2 weeks ago. I made the jump from the 2808 to the 3808 because I wanted the extra HDMI slots. The GUI makes things easier to use as well...not to mention you can upgrade your firmware via ethernet cable...nifty little feature.



Thanks for the info. I'm thinking......20 more watts, USB, ethernet, 2 more HDMI in, GUI.....etc. Probably worth the few hundred bucks. Gone this far..........


----------



## schtebie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12240005
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm thinking......20 more watts, USB, ethernet, 2 more HDMI in, GUI.....etc. Probably worth the few hundred bucks. Gone this far..........



It definitely is. Beware though...the 3808 weighs SUBSTANTIALLY more.


----------



## astroglide

problem: center and surround channels missing during hd-dvd playback using hdmi audio


my hd-dvd player is a toshiba hd-a2. it has the latest 2.7 firmware.


digital out spdif -> bitstream

digital out hdmi -> auto (have tried both pcm and downsampled pcm)

dynamic range control -> auto (have tried off)

dialog enhancement -> off


my receiver is a denon avr-3808ci. it has stock firmware. i should be updating soon.


everything is hunky dory with standard dvds - i get 5.1 loud and clear. i've only tried two hd-dvds, but the problem occurs on both the big lebowski and the transformers. once the movie starts, i only hear audio out of the front l/r speakers. nothing from the center, nothing from the two surrounds. the audio doesn't appear to be converting to stereo, so all of the dialog disappears and i'm only hearing support sounds. on the receiver i've tried pure direct mode, standard, direct, stereo, and various simulation modes. nothing gives. on the source the input mode is hdmi, decode mode is auto. assignment is to the correct hdmi port, component and ipod and such is disabled. speaker config is small/small/sub/small.


any ideas? this is driving me nuts.


----------



## chemteach

Here are pictures of the main GUI page and the volume overlay. The volume overlay works in all modes including HDMI. Attachment 94610 

Attachment 94611


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12240421
> 
> 
> problem: center and surround channels missing during hd-dvd playback using hdmi audio
> 
> 
> my hd-dvd player is a toshiba hd-a2. it has the latest 2.7 firmware.
> 
> 
> digital out spdif -> bitstream
> 
> digital out hdmi -> auto (have tried both pcm and downsampled pcm)
> 
> dynamic range control -> auto (have tried off)
> 
> dialog enhancement -> off
> 
> 
> my receiver is a denon avr-3808ci. it has stock firmware. i should be updating soon.
> 
> 
> everything is hunky dory with standard dvds - i get 5.1 loud and clear. i've only tried two hd-dvds, but the problem occurs on both the big lebowski and the transformers. once the movie starts, i only hear audio out of the front l/r speakers. nothing from the center, nothing from the two surrounds. the audio doesn't appear to be converting to stereo, so all of the dialog disappears and i'm only hearing support sounds. on the receiver i've tried pure direct mode, standard, direct, stereo, and various simulation modes. nothing gives. on the source the input mode is hdmi, decode mode is auto. assignment is to the correct hdmi port, component and ipod and such is disabled. speaker config is small/small/sub/small.
> 
> 
> any ideas? this is driving me nuts.



just updated to main 01.57, sub 00.38, dsp1 36.49, dsp2 39.41. the problem persists.


----------



## Bob0115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemteach* /forum/post/12240441
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of the main GUI page and the volume overlay. The volume overlay works in all modes including HDMI. Attachment 94610
> 
> Attachment 94611



I appreciate the pictures. Looks like the screen goes black when changing volumes? Or does the volume indicator go over the screen so you can still see the rest of the picture? If the screen goes black, is there much of a delay until the picture comes back on?


With my 2808, picture delay is driving me crazy. Right now, I have composite in and HDMI out and there is a 5 second delay with the picture coming back on when changing chanels. Am thinking it is an analogue to digital conversion thing. Do you have this lag when changing channels? Thanks for the help.


----------



## bwclark

The picture remains on during the time the volume is changed. All GUI menus overlay the screen, which can be the picture (you can select an option here of blank or picture, etc. in the menu of options).


There will be a delay when changing channels if you go from an HD to SD channel or digital to analog channel, etc. This is normal for all AVRs in order to process the signal differences.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12240421
> 
> 
> problem: center and surround channels missing during hd-dvd playback using hdmi audio
> 
> 
> my hd-dvd player is a toshiba hd-a2. it has the latest 2.7 firmware.
> 
> *digital out spdif -> bitstream*
> 
> digital out hdmi -> auto (have tried both pcm and downsampled pcm)
> 
> dynamic range control -> auto (have tried off)
> 
> dialog enhancement -> off
> 
> 
> my receiver is a denon avr-3808ci. it has stock firmware. i should be updating soon.
> 
> 
> everything is hunky dory with standard dvds - i get 5.1 loud and clear. i've only tried two hd-dvds, but the problem occurs on both the big lebowski and the transformers. once the movie starts, i only hear audio out of the front l/r speakers. nothing from the center, nothing from the two surrounds. the audio doesn't appear to be converting to stereo, so all of the dialog disappears and i'm only hearing support sounds. on the receiver i've tried pure direct mode, standard, direct, stereo, and various simulation modes. nothing gives. on the source the input mode is hdmi, decode mode is auto. assignment is to the correct hdmi port, component and ipod and such is disabled. speaker config is small/small/sub/small.
> 
> 
> any ideas? this is driving me nuts.




digital out spdif -> bitstream


Try changing this to PCM. I have the XA2 and use PCM and no problems.


----------



## chemteach




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12242387
> 
> 
> I appreciate the pictures. Looks like the screen goes black when changing volumes? Or does the volume indicator go over the screen so you can still see the rest of the picture? If the screen goes black, is there much of a delay until the picture comes back on?
> 
> 
> With my 2808, picture delay is driving me crazy. Right now, I have composite in and HDMI out and there is a 5 second delay with the picture coming back on when changing chanels. Am thinking it is an analogue to digital conversion thing. Do you have this lag when changing channels? Thanks for the help.



I took the volume shot with the radio on - thus the blank screen. Here is one with my Tivo through the HDMI connection.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12242948
> 
> 
> digital out spdif -> bitstream
> 
> 
> Try changing this to PCM. I have the XA2 and use PCM and no problems.



i'm using hdmi for audio. spdif settings shouldn't affect that, should it? i'm going to check my ps3 with some blu-ray movies and replace the hdmi cable today, just to see if i can get any sort of full hd audio over hdmi. i'll twiddle the spdif bitstream while i'm at it.


----------



## pbc

How many people are finding that after setting the system up with the Aud EQ that you have to turn up the volume higher? I.e., I set up my brothers 3808 the other day and even at 10 below reference the system didn't seem "loud", whereas with my 2802 (and sunfire amp) at my house at -10 the system seems much louder and I don't have to turn it up as much? We have similar speakers (his are Mirage OM7's, I have Mirage OM9's, but otherwise identical).


Just deciding between this 3808 and a NADT175 (since the Onkyo 9.8DTCs are pretty much non-existant in Toronto Canada now).


Tx


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12243095
> 
> 
> i'm using hdmi for audio. spdif settings shouldn't affect that, should it? i'm going to check my ps3 with some blu-ray movies and replace the hdmi cable today, just to see if i can get any sort of full hd audio over hdmi. i'll twiddle the spdif bitstream while i'm at it.



Ok....doesn't make sense that you get 5.1 with SD but not HD. Is that correct?










Might check and make sure when playing the HD that you have Standard and under Parameters>Audio>Surr. Parameters>AFDM=ON; SB CH Out=PLIIx-Cinema, etc.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chemteach* /forum/post/12242974
> 
> 
> I took the volume shot with the radio on - thus the blank screen. Here is one with my Tivo through the HDMI connection.



Thanks chemteach! You've answered a question that the wife and I have been wondering about with the 3808. None of the sales people we talked to could tell us if the volume would display over all the varies video source types (especially HDMI). I'm glad to see that it does. We're hooking ours up this morning so I was crossing my fingers that it would work. Now I can un-cross them.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12243141
> 
> 
> Ok....doesn't make sense that you get 5.1 with SD but not HD. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might check and make sure when playing the HD that you have Standard and under Parameters>Audio>Surr. Parameters>AFDM=ON; SB CH Out=PLIIx-Cinema, etc.



yes, that's correct.


i'm testing with a ps3 now, using a different hdmi cable and a different port. same results, so it's gotta be in the receiver. i'm not inclined to think that it's broken because i'm getting perfect video and some audio.


i just set to standard. under parameters/audio surround parameters the only options i have are lfe (0db) and default. i can't find afdm anywhere in the receiver menus or the manual. are you seeing something different on your 3808?


----------



## bwclark

With an HD DVD in place and playing, I get:


Surround Mode: Standard

Parameters>Audio>Surr. Parameters:

LFE

AFDM

SB CH Out

Default


If you do not have these, did you do a FW update? Latest FW?

Perhaps it was not completed and resulted in a failure causing this?


I also have Mult IN + PLIIX-Cinema on the Denon display



I would suggest doing a complete "reset" and doing a new FW update.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12243405
> 
> 
> With an HD DVD in place and playing, I get:
> 
> 
> Surround Mode: Standard
> 
> Parameters>Audio>Surr. Parameters:
> 
> LFE
> 
> AFDM
> 
> SB CH Out
> 
> Default
> 
> 
> If you do not have these, did you do a FW update? Latest FW?
> 
> Perhaps it was not completed and resulted in a failure causing this?
> 
> 
> I also have Mult IN + PLIIX-Cinema on the Denon display



PARAMETERS:

audio

picture adjust


AUDIO:

surr. parameters

tone

room eq

night mode

audio delay


SURROUND PARAMETERS:

lfe (0db)

default


that's all i see. i didn't record any notes, but i've never seen 'afdm' in the gui and i've been screwing with settings a ton, so i don't think it was there prior to the firmware update. in the web server under PARAMETER/AUDIO i can see d.comp, sb channel out, sw, and afdm. they're all set at '*****'. just to be clear, do you see this stuff in the *GUI* during playback with *HDMI AUDIO*?


----------



## bwclark

I have the same **** in the Web server, so that is not an issue.


Go to ESPN HD, and look at Surr. Parameters:

I have:


Cinema EQ

D.Comp

LFE

AFDM

SB CH Oout

Default


This a Dolby 5.1 channel, and you should get the same.


Yes, my XA2 is connected via HDMI:

Digital SPDIF: PCM

Digital HDMI Out: Auto

Digital Direct Audio Mode: Off

Dynamic Range Control: Auto

Dialog Enhancement: Off

Speaker Setting: 5.1 ch


----------



## astroglide

tuned into espn hd via cable on my tivo series 3 connected via hdmi i get the following:


cinema eq

d.comp

lfe

default


i just reset the receiver's settings to defaults as well, both ways.


in the manual under AFDM, it says "This function only works for software containing a special identification signal." i suspect that's why i don't see it. SB CH OUT is supposed to be for surround back channels. i have a 5.1 setup, so i have two 'Surround A' and no 'Surround B'. if 'Surround B' is the back channel set, i suspect that's why i don't see that setting either.


----------



## bwclark

Ok, yes I have a 7.1 setup so the inclusion of the SB CH out.


Perhaps it is an issue with the A2 then if that is the only situation in which the Center and Surrounds don't function on HD.


All else works with HD, even ESPN HD center?


Not sure what else to suggest..... Good luck!


----------



## astroglide

tested with hdmi 1.3a cable, toshiba hd-a2 (fw 2.7), hdmi port 1


also tested with different hdmi 1.3a cable, sony ps3 (fw 2.0), hdmi port 2


i think that puts the issue pretty firmly in the realm of the receiver


espn hd is plain old dolby digital 5.1, the hdmi audio coming from high-definition discs should be different


thanks for your consideration on this, bwclark! does anybody else have an idea? i'm just looking for receiver settings used by anyone with an hd-dvd or blu-ray player that's also using hdmi for audio.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12243716
> 
> 
> tested with hdmi 1.3a cable, toshiba hd-a2 (fw 2.7), hdmi port 1
> 
> 
> also tested with different hdmi 1.3a cable, sony ps3 (fw 2.0), hdmi port 2
> 
> 
> i think that puts the issue pretty firmly in the realm of the receiver
> 
> 
> espn hd is plain old dolby digital 5.1, the hdmi audio coming from high-definition discs should be different
> 
> 
> thanks for your consideration on this, bwclark! does anybody else have an idea? i'm just looking for receiver settings used by anyone with an hd-dvd or blu-ray player that's also using hdmi for audio.



If you are having the HD audio issue with both the A2 and the PS3 then yes, it is probably a bad Denon AVR. RE: ESPN HD yes that is correct....just checking that in fact you do get a center channel and surround audio.


I no of no setting that would affect the HD and not SD re: center/surrounds...ie bad AVR.


----------



## astroglide

it's my concern, of course, that my new avr is busted. it seems strange to me that it would fault out in such an extremely specific way, though. i look forward to comparing settings with somebody that is using hdmi audio with a high definition disc player. i could even import theirs using the save/load function from the built-in web server, assuming they have the latest usa firmware.


----------



## bwclark

You might do a search on this and the other associated threads for A2 or Toshiba to see if there is any related issues, but it seems to be an AVR issue.


My XA2 is connected via HDMI and I use it for both SD and HD and no issues whatsoever with the audio via HDMI.


Always double check the HDMI connections as they are notorious for wiggling loose.


----------



## Robert D

Can someone please tell me how to do the update on the 3808CI? I have the receiver connected, did the network setup, but I can't find a thing on the menu system that starts the firmware update.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12243095
> 
> 
> i'm using hdmi for audio. spdif settings shouldn't affect that, should it? i'm going to check my ps3 with some blu-ray movies and replace the hdmi cable today, just to see if i can get any sort of full hd audio over hdmi. i'll twiddle the spdif bitstream while i'm at it.



Even if you use HDMI, set SPDIF to PCM. Set HDMI to AUTO


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12244268
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to do the update on the 3808CI? I have the receiver connected, did the network setup, but I can't find a thing on the menu system that starts the firmware update.



MANUAL SETUP -> OPTION SETUP -> FIRMWARE UPDATE -> START


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12244312
> 
> 
> Even if you use HDMI, set SPDIF to PCM. Set HDMI to AUTO



just tried that. it still fails. the ps3 is failing in the same way, and that's set on auto output. if this can be fixed with a setting, it looks like it's going to be in the receiver.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12244318
> 
> 
> MANUAL SETUP -> OPTION SETUP -> FIRMWARE UPDATE -> START



Thank you. They sure hid that one on me lol.










Hmm all I get is connection failed yet in the setup it has all the IP and submask info.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12244391
> 
> 
> Thank you. They sure hid that one on me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm all I get is connection failed yet in the setup it has all the IP and submask info.



Are you connected directly to your modem via the Ethernet. If you are using a router, you should allow it to auto sign the IP, ie DHCP "On".


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12244446
> 
> 
> Are you connected directly to your modem via the Ethernet. If you are using a router, you should allow it to auto sign the IP, ie DHCP "On".



DHCP is on and I just get connection failed. Maybe I should run a cable directly to my modem and try that.


OK did that and now it says "Updating 1/14" and seems to be working.


----------



## Transcend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12244497
> 
> 
> DHCP is on and I just get connection failed. Maybe I should run a cable directly to my modem and try that.



Yes, definitely try that. I got that same message the first time I upgraded the firmware on my 3808. I finally got past that hurdle after resetting both my modem and receiver.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12244497
> 
> 
> DHCP is on and I just get connection failed. Maybe I should run a cable directly to my modem and try that.
> 
> 
> OK did that and now it says "Updating 1/14" and seems to be working.



Then you must have the Network settings in the Denon On and not DHCP.

You will want to get it set correctly so you can use the NET via the router without having to connect directly to the modem.

Anyway...excellent!


----------



## Robert D

When the receiver is done updating does it just shut off or what? Right now it says I have another 35 minutes to complete the update.


Also anyone know what this update actually does?


----------



## dreamworlds

To the people who use PS3 as blu-ray dvd player and video game console, what do you set to on the audio section?


because for ps3 games, they support Dolby Digital, and if I use the LPCM option on the PS3 audio output section, then I get Multi Channel instead of Dolby Digital.


The reason I select LPCM is because I want to DD TrueHD from blu-ray.


So is there any way I can set this up so I don't need to switch between LPCM and bitstream while playing ps3 games and watching blu-ray movies?


By the way, I perfer to use HDMI cable only, not the combo of optical cable and HDMI cable.


Thanks.


----------



## daron73m

OK does the cpu and the dennon have to both be hooked up to ethernet to get the firmware to work? My router only has on port for ethernet so in order to hook it up to my dennon I have to unplugg it from computer. I figured this would work since the dennon still would be hooked up to net through router....but everytime I push start for firmware update is says disconnected??? This is getting really frustrating.


thnaks for any help


----------



## terzaghi

Hopefully someone can help me out. Is there a way to output two channel stereo sound to the monitor (red and black rca plugs)? I see and option to send the sound to the monitor for hdmi connections but is there one for any other connection?


I am waiting for my speaker shipment and I need to run the audio from my xbox 360 which hooks up via component cables to my monitor for the time being... IS there any way to do this?


----------



## csnow

Add me to the list of new owners. I tried the Yamaha 3800 and Pioneer Elite 92 but they both sounded horrible with my Klipsch reference speakers. The Denon and Klipsch is a match made in heaven. I would have never known that there could be that much sound difference between receivers. I am loving the Denon!!!!!


----------



## daron73m

My internet works when the ethernet is hooked to back of cpu so why when i hook it up to back of dennon will it recognize network but say connection failed everytime i try and update. I even tried typing in the IP address myself. I had to unhook evervything to bring reciever close enough to do update yet it wont work...??!!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## mitchlewis

Has anyone had any luck connecting a piece of equipment with a DVI output to their 3808? (with a DVI to HDMI adaptor). I tried both a HDMI cable with a DVI>HDMI adapter and a actual DVI>HDMI cable....neither would yield anything more than a black screen (no DENON logo). The two pieces of equipment we tried were:


1. Motorola MOXI cable box/DVR

2. Apple MacMini (brand new model)


We successfully hooked the MacMini to our new Pioneer PRO-110FD and it had no trouble displaying the DVI>HDMI connection. Any advice on what to try to make the Denon accept the signal? I haven't tried much other than the default settings (I don't want just start pushing buttons with out knowing what I'm doing). For example what is the A-H & H-H function do? (they didn't go into detail in the manual)

Is there a special setting or something?


We read that you can more easily adjust the settings using the internet browser menu. We haven't tried that.....yet.


----------



## kemiza

I was considering buying this receiver. Are the firmware updates affecting the audio performance at all? Exactly whats being corrected with the updates?


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/12247504
> 
> 
> I was considering buying this receiver. Are the firmware updates affecting the audio performance at all? Exactly whats being corrected with the updates?



I asked the same question and my guess no one knows what the firmware update does. I updated my 3808 today and I can't find or hear anything new, but it is nice to be able to update from the net.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12247465
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck connecting a piece of equipment with a DVI output to their 3808? (with a DVI to HDMI adaptor).



yes. i'm using an oppo opdv971h with a denon avr-3808ci. dvi-to-hdmi for video, coaxial audio.



> Quote:
> I tried both a HDMI cable with a DVI>HDMI adapter and a actual DVI>HDMI cable....neither would yield anything more than a black screen (no DENON logo).



was the gui displayed when you hit the menu button on your remote?



> Quote:
> For example what is the A-H & H-H function do? (they didn't go into detail in the manual)



my assumption is that A-H is what enables analog (e.g. component) sources to pass through the video processor and get output via hdmi, and that H-H lets you use the video processor on hdmi sources. that should enable it on the system, but each source has an individual toggle for whether or not it actually happens.



> Quote:
> We read that you can more easily adjust the settings using the internet browser menu. We haven't tried that.....yet.



you should. it's great.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12246358
> 
> 
> OK does the cpu and the dennon have to both be hooked up to ethernet to get the firmware to work? My router only has on port for ethernet so in order to hook it up to my dennon I have to unplugg it from computer. I figured this would work since the dennon still would be hooked up to net through router....but everytime I push start for firmware update is says disconnected??? This is getting really frustrating.



only the denon needs to be connected. go into network setup and make sure dhcp is enabled. you might need to unplug your modem first if it caches network information from your pc.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemiza* /forum/post/12247504
> 
> 
> I was considering buying this receiver. Are the firmware updates affecting the audio performance at all?



as far as i can tell, no. i haven't had any audio performance issues, and updating the firmware didn't introduce any problems.



> Quote:
> Exactly whats being corrected with the updates?



afaik there isn't a changelog. more info might be available at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=887746 .


----------



## RJonesUSC

How does the 3808 handle 1080p/24? Or should this signal go straight to the TV and bypass the reveiver?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12246786
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me out. Is there a way to output two channel stereo sound to the monitor (red and black rca plugs)? I see and option to send the sound to the monitor for hdmi connections but is there one for any other connection?
> 
> 
> I am waiting for my speaker shipment and I need to run the audio from my xbox 360 which hooks up via component cables to my monitor for the time being... IS there any way to do this?



what inputs does your monitor have? i think there should be a lot of options: run extensions from the red/white cables (they're plain old audio) on your component set, upconvert component to hdmi and switch from amp to tv mode so it carries both video and audio, run a separate digital audio connection from the xbox, etc.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12247940
> 
> 
> How does the 3808 handle 1080p/24? Or should this signal go straight to the TV and bypass the reveiver?



passthrough is the default for hdmi video. my set is 768p, so i haven't done any testing along those lines.


----------



## ravenous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12247302
> 
> 
> My internet works when the ethernet is hooked to back of cpu so why when i hook it up to back of dennon will it recognize network but say connection failed everytime i try and update. I even tried typing in the IP address myself. I had to unhook evervything to bring reciever close enough to do update yet it wont work...??!!!!!!!!!!?????????



Could it be that you are using just a cable modem and not a ethernet router with integrated modem ?


I did an update at another denon user who was also having only a DSL modem. Hooking up a router with DHCP and everything between the modem and the Denon fixed the problem.


----------



## daron73m

yep I will have to try that. I was going straight from modem tht is prob why. Best buy here I come. thanks


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12247465
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck connecting a piece of equipment with a DVI output to their 3808? (with a DVI to HDMI adaptor). I tried both a HDMI cable with a DVI>HDMI adapter and a actual DVI>HDMI cable....neither would yield anything more than a black screen (no DENON logo). The two pieces of equipment we tried were:
> 
> 
> 1. Motorola MOXI cable box/DVR
> 
> 2. Apple MacMini (brand new model)
> 
> 
> We successfully hooked the MacMini to our new Pioneer PRO-110FD and it had no trouble displaying the DVI>HDMI connection. Any advice on what to try to make the Denon accept the signal? I haven't tried much other than the default settings (I don't want just start pushing buttons with out knowing what I'm doing). For example what is the A-H & H-H function do? (they didn't go into detail in the manual)
> 
> Is there a special setting or something?
> 
> 
> We read that you can more easily adjust the settings using the internet browser menu. We haven't tried that.....yet.



Did you manage to get the Mac mini to work with the Denon? I am about to buy one myself, and would like to know if it will work...


----------



## DamageMcRamage

A question for you gentlemen who own the 3808. I am most likely going to be purchasing this receiver in the next few months and was wondering. Does the 3808 have a Phase Audio option? For instance, keeping it in whatever sound mode or field I want, but be able to move my sound to the surrounds to act as 2 channel stereo? Most of my listening is done this way as to keep sound levels down. I would really like to be able to keep my surrounds hooked up to the surround sound speaker inputs on the receiver. Thanks for any input you may have.


----------



## spie2

Anybody already pushed the search button on the second remote while in NET/USB mode ?

First push allows you to go up & down by one page.

Second push allows you to go to 1...0 and A....Z => very handy !!


----------



## snowboarder

Does anybody use Harmony/Logitech Remote? I have Harmony 670

and I just can't properly setup "activities". I use all 4 HDMI inputs

and on the original Denon remote you have to toggle between

DVD and HDP inputs on the same button to change inputs.

I use HD DVD on HDP input and Blu-ray on DVD input. Can't program

my remote to do it automatically. Any ideas?


thanks, Andrew


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12248462
> 
> 
> Did you manage to get the Mac mini to work with the Denon? I am about to buy one myself, and would like to know if it will work...



Not yet....hopefully I'll spend more time with it today. The problem is that the GUI disappears when I hook up the MacMini (or what seems like ANY DVI>HDMI source) so you can't play with any of the settings to try and coax the 3808 into accepting the signal. I'm thinking that by connecting my laptop to the 3808 I'll be able to actually see something and be able to go in a change some settings.


----------



## dreamworlds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12247465
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck connecting a piece of equipment with a DVI output to their 3808? (with a DVI to HDMI adaptor). I tried both a HDMI cable with a DVI>HDMI adapter and a actual DVI>HDMI cable....neither would yield anything more than a black screen (no DENON logo). The two pieces of equipment we tried were:
> 
> 
> 1. Motorola MOXI cable box/DVR
> 
> 2. Apple MacMini (brand new model)
> 
> 
> We successfully hooked the MacMini to our new Pioneer PRO-110FD and it had no trouble displaying the DVI>HDMI connection. Any advice on what to try to make the Denon accept the signal? I haven't tried much other than the default settings (I don't want just start pushing buttons with out knowing what I'm doing). For example what is the A-H & H-H function do? (they didn't go into detail in the manual)
> 
> Is there a special setting or something?
> 
> 
> We read that you can more easily adjust the settings using the internet browser menu. We haven't tried that.....yet.



I tried my Samsung DVD player with DVI>HDMI cable on the 3808CI, and it works fine.


Make sure your cable and your devices are HDCP supported, and make sure you select the right HDMI source from the DENON menu. You should see the DENON menu even if don't have the source connected. So I think you should check the connection between your DENON and the TV first, make sure you can get the GUI first before you start working on your source.


I am not 100% sure, but I think A-H is convert analog to digital, and H-H is upconvert what ever you have to the one you wanted (like 480i to 1080p).


----------



## mitchlewis

Thanks Dreamworlds!


I was able to hook both devices directly to the Pioneer PRO-150FD and they both worked. So wouldn't that mean that they are HDCP supported?


Thanks for the info on the A-H settings. I switched it to both A-H and H-H.


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowboarder* /forum/post/12248522
> 
> 
> Does anybody use Harmony/Logitech Remote? I have Harmony 670
> 
> and I just can't properly setup "activities". I use all 4 HDMI inputs
> 
> and on the original Denon remote you have to toggle between
> 
> DVD and HDP inputs on the same button to change inputs.
> 
> I use HD DVD on HDP input and Blu-ray on DVD input. Can't program
> 
> my remote to do it automatically. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> thanks, Andrew



On the Harmony website the 3808 HDP input is actually listed as VDP input.If you select the DVD input for your HD-DVD player and the VDP input for your BD player you should be good to go.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DamageMcRamage* /forum/post/12248518
> 
> 
> A question for you gentlemen who own the 3808. I am most likely going to be purchasing this receiver in the next few months and was wondering. Does the 3808 have a Phase Audio option? For instance, keeping it in whatever sound mode or field I want, but be able to move my sound to the surrounds to act as 2 channel stereo? Most of my listening is done this way as to keep sound levels down. I would really like to be able to keep my surrounds hooked up to the surround sound speaker inputs on the receiver. Thanks for any input you may have.



i don't know offhand, but if it has that feature it should be cited in the pdf manual: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-E_103_R1.pdf


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowboarder* /forum/post/12248522
> 
> 
> Does anybody use Harmony/Logitech Remote? I have Harmony 670
> 
> and I just can't properly setup "activities". I use all 4 HDMI inputs
> 
> and on the original Denon remote you have to toggle between
> 
> DVD and HDP inputs on the same button to change inputs.
> 
> I use HD DVD on HDP input and Blu-ray on DVD input. Can't program
> 
> my remote to do it automatically. Any ideas?



i use a harmony 680.


tivo -> dvr (hdmi video, hdmi audio)

hd dvd -> hdp - called 'vdp' by harmony (hdmi video, digital audio)

dvd -> dvd (dvi-to-hdmi video, coaxial audio)


all you should have to do is create an activity that doesn't change your tv's input and does change the denon input as appropriate. if you're not seeing named denon inputs, try downloading the latest harmony software and re-enter the device name in your programming. i use 'AVR-3808CI'.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12248442
> 
> 
> yep I will have to try that. I was going straight from modem tht is prob why. Best buy here I come. thanks



if you don't actually want a router, you should be able to save money by simply unplugging the cable modem before plugging it into your denon. as i mentioned before, they tend to 'bind' to the first thing that's plugged into them and won't work with anything else until they're unplugged.


----------



## dukescotts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukescotts* /forum/post/12239540
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 and will be setting it up this weekend. I've read most of the manual and about half of the posts here (page 50+). There's a couple things that I'm still a little unsure about.
> 
> 
> 1. I like being able to watch TV but have music on at the same time. My interpretation of what I've read is that I can set the video and audio inputs separately, but only as long as the video source isn't HDMI. Is that correct? If so, has anybody come up with a good workaround?
> 
> 
> 2. It appears that zone 2 can't play the sound from an HDMI input (or even possibly a toslink). Correct? If so, can I use the analog audio outputs from the source in addition to the HDMI and then for zone 2 just use that analog input?
> 
> 
> Thanks much.



Anybody? Thanks.


----------



## snowboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12249820
> 
> 
> hd dvd -> hdp - called 'vdp' by harmony



Thank you guys! I fixed it by programming "Record" button which

is not used while watching movies to toggle inputs from the same

DVD/HDP Denon remote button. It works, just requires one extra

button to be pushed. But your info will help, thanks!



Andrew


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12247825
> 
> 
> my assumption is that A-H is what enables analog (e.g. component) sources to pass through the video processor and get output via hdmi, and that H-H lets you use the video processor on hdmi sources. that should enable it on the system, but each source has an individual toggle for whether or not it actually happens.




I do not see an option to set video processing for individul sources. I have and hd dvd player and my cable box hooked up via hdmi, I would like to use the video processor for the cable box only.


I set the prcoessing to H-H for what I think was all HDMI inputs temporarily. However, I am not sure what this is accomplishing... I turned to a standard definition channel and pressed display on my tv remote, and it still said 480 i...? should it change to the 'upscaled' resolution comming from the receiver?


Thanks.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12250903
> 
> 
> I do not see an option to set video processing for individul sources. I have and hd dvd player and my cable box hooked up via hdmi, I would like to use the video processor for the cable box only.
> 
> 
> I set the prcoessing to H-H for what I think was all HDMI inputs temporarily. However, I am not sure what this is accomplishing... I turned to a standard definition channel and pressed display on my tv remote, and it still said 480 i...? should it change to the 'upscaled' resolution comming from the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



If you have both cable and HD DVD connected via HDMI then H to H will work to upscale to the "resolution" you selected in the menu just under where you selected H to H. What did you select?


The scaling is for all sources, BUT if you send 1080p from the HD DVD player it will not need to do any scaling and will pass it thru to the HDTV. If you send 1080i and you have selected 1080i as your output resolution in the Denon then it will also pass that through.


Also, do you have pass thru for the cable box so only the Denon is doing the scaling? The less scaling by the components...the better.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukescotts* /forum/post/12239540
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 and will be setting it up this weekend. I've read most of the manual and about half of the posts here (page 50+). There's a couple things that I'm still a little unsure about.
> 
> 
> 1. I like being able to watch TV but have music on at the same time. My interpretation of what I've read is that I can set the video and audio inputs separately, but only as long as the video source isn't HDMI. Is that correct? If so, has anybody come up with a good workaround?
> 
> 
> 2. It appears that zone 2 can't play the sound from an HDMI input (or even possibly a toslink). Correct? If so, can I use the analog audio outputs from the source in addition to the HDMI and then for zone 2 just use that analog input?
> 
> 
> Thanks much.



I do the same thing, ie watch golf listen to XM radio.

You need to have the cable/sat box connected via component to the Denon. This allows you to use Video Select for each audio source, ie XM menu Video Select> TV.


Now you can listen to XM while the TV displays the channel of your choice. I have video select for XM, and NET and can listen to either one while viewing the TV.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12250952
> 
> 
> If you have both cable and HD DVD connected via HDMI then H to H will work to upscale to the "resolution" you selected in the menu just under where you selected H to H. What did you select?
> 
> 
> The scaling is for all sources, BUT if you send 1080p from the HD DVD player it will not need to do any scaling and will pass it thru to the HDTV. If you send 1080i and you have selected 1080i as your output resolution in the Denon then it will also pass that through.
> 
> 
> Also, do you have pass thru for the cable box so only the Denon is doing the scaling? The less scaling by the components...the better.



I do not believe that my cable box has a pass through option. The standard def stuff looks like crap though, I do not think it does any scaling for those feeds. My TV is only a 720p/1080i model and my hd dvd player is the a2 with the same resolution limits.


So if I turn H to H on and set output resolution to 720p, then as long as my hd DVD player is set to 720p the denon will just 'pass through' the signal?


Also, I read in the manual that the 3808 does not convert 1080i to 720p or vice versa. This could be advantagous for me so that all 1080i and 720p signals from my cable box will be passed through untouched, but the 480 SD stuff that loks like crap will be 'upscaled' to 720p..


Am i correct on all of this? If this is the case I wonder why the display on my tv still shows 480i for the 'upconverted' cable. I guess it just displays what the original source is?


Anyway, I just purchased this receiver and am waiting on my axiom speakers to arrive. I hope this thing won't have too much trouble with the 4 ohm load from the m80 towers, axiom said it should work fine in my average sized room. denon customer support said the receiver could drive 4 ohm loads but it wasn't recomended. A lot of people over at the axiom forums claim that denon's typically drive 4 ohm loads with no problem. hopefully the 130 wpc will do the trick!


I will likely have some more questions in the near future.


----------



## bwclark

"I do not believe that my cable box has a pass through option. The standard def stuff looks like crap though, I do not think it does any scaling for those feeds."


If your cable box does not scale then it is passing thru the signals to the TV for scaling. So, the Denon will do the scaling set at 720p rather than the TV. See which looks best.


I think you have it correct.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukescotts* /forum/post/12250429
> 
> 
> 1. I like being able to watch TV but have music on at the same time. My interpretation of what I've read is that I can set the video and audio inputs separately, but only as long as the video source isn't HDMI. Is that correct? If so, has anybody come up with a good workaround?



i have my tv turned off while using my squeezebox music player, but i just tested out the video select on it. sure enough, hdmi sources don't work. i have a nintendo wii connected via component and output via hdmi, and it still works. all i can offer is that if you're doing A-H with component sources, you can still view those. if your music device has a digital output, you could also toggle the tv source's audio to the appropriate toslink/coax input.



> Quote:
> 2. It appears that zone 2 can't play the sound from an HDMI input (or even possibly a toslink). Correct? If so, can I use the analog audio outputs from the source in addition to the HDMI and then for zone 2 just use that analog input?



i don't use the zone features, but that seems like it should work to me. the only potential problem i see is getting the source device to output audio on both hdmi and digital or analog simultaneously. if you have to manually switch it over in the device's own setup menu, i think that would be a pain.


----------



## Robert D

I have the 3808CI and noticed a problem. I feed the receiver with a HD-XA2 HD DVD player running at 1080p/24hz and that goes to my Pioneer 150FD plasma display via hdmi. Thing is if I view a HD DVD title (at 1080p/24) then do back to my DVR or whatever the display is not right and all the textures and faces look like clay. I can fix this by turning off the receiver then back on then I'm back to normal. Anyone here see this and if so is there a work around?


----------



## mitchlewis

QUICK UPDATE: I was able to get the MacMini (DVI>HDMI) working with the 3808 this morning! The weird part is that I used the same cable as I did yesterday, but now it's working. Actually at first it would display the video but it wouldn't display the menu over the top. But suddenly (magically?) after about 2 hours of use, the menu started displaying over the top of the MacMini video output. I think it might have had something to do with switching the Denon setting from just A-H to A-H & H-H...dunno.


Everything is working great now. I have a Toslink connection for the MacMini audio and everything looks pretty darn good. Now I'm going to try using it as a DVR with the Miglia TVMax+ box and software.


Oh, forgot to mention that my wife LOVES the fact that you can rename the sources and that we can assign QuickKeys to the ones we use most frequently.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12250903
> 
> 
> I do not see an option to set video processing for individul sources. I have and hd dvd player and my cable box hooked up via hdmi, I would like to use the video processor for the cable box only.



SOURCE SELECT -> [SOURCE] -> OTHER -> VIDEO CONVERT (ON/OFF)


i tested that this does infact toggle video processing:


set upconverting dvd player to 480p output, confirmed on tv.


enabled hdmi video processing in MANUAL SETUP -> I/P SCALER, and also set RESOLUTION to a fixed 720p.


toggle VIDEO CONVERT on for my dvd source. the signal went to 720p, confirmed on tv. it stayed that way even in pure direct mode. when i toggled it again, it went back to 480p.


edit: also tried it on a component source that is being output over hdmi. when i turn VIDEO CONVERT off, the screen goes blank.


----------



## tschuler77

Can anyone here tell me if the 4308 "sounds" any better than the 3808? Does the extra 10 watts sound any better with 150rms Klipsch speakers? I currently have the 3808 and was thinking about upgrading to the 4308 based strictly on sound quality if the 10 extra watts make it sound better? any comments or advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## terzaghi

I think the price difference would not be worth 10 watts.


----------



## terzaghi

I am not sure if the 3808 is upconverting my sd cable feeds or not... it should be turned on, but the tv still says it is 480i. I have the receiver set to upconvert to 720p...


----------



## kevinwoodward

I am trying to listen to radio and watch tv with HDMI input and output for cable box.


video out says tv but it shows the menu for fm,

then times out to blank screen


any help is appreciated...


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12253355
> 
> 
> I am not sure if the 3808 is upconverting my sd cable feeds or not... it should be turned on, but the tv still says it is 480i. I have the receiver set to upconvert to 720p...



Do you have "Video Convert" > ON ?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/12253609
> 
> 
> I am trying to listen to radio and watch tv with HDMI input and output for cable box.
> 
> 
> video out says tv but it shows the menu for fm,
> 
> then times out to blank screen
> 
> 
> any help is appreciated...



Video from an HDMI source cannot be used with audio from another source.

You can connect your video from the cable box with component and then you will be able to see the TV while listening to FM. Go to the Tuner source and Other>Video Select>TV. This selects TV for Video for the Tuner source.

see pic...


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12253632
> 
> 
> Do you have "Video Convert" > ON ?




I just checked and I have video convert on for that particular input, (dvr) but off for my hd dvd player.


under the manual settings->hdmi-> the ip scaler is set to a to h and h to h as well.


I have the output resolution set to 720p. I thin I tried auto also.


pressing the display button on my tv remote still shows 480i, also the denon gui shows the signal as 480i->480i, so no scaling is taking place. My cable box is hooked up via hdmi to my denon, and the output from my denon to my tv is also hdmi.


here is my cable box:
http://www.moesrealm.com/hometheater...t-dct3416.html 


Any idea what I am doing wrong? Should this receiver be able to scale 480i cable feeds coming through my cable box?


----------



## SledgeHammer

So bottom line it for me guys







, would you recommend the AVR-3808CI *today*? I'm a little gun shy about dropping $1200 on a AVR







. I think this has most of the features I'm looking for (except HD-RADIO). Any major turn-offs? Any new Denon AVRs coming out anytime soon?


----------



## terzaghi

ok, so I tried an a->h upconversion. my xbox is hooked up with composite cables and it worked fine. converted 480i->720p


I tried switching my cable box from hdmi 4 to hdmi 3 to see if it would convert, still same result.


I also just changed my toshiba a2 hd dvd player so that it would only output to 480i, and then I tried to scale up to 720p using the denon. same result, tv still receives a 480i signal.


so it looks like for some reson my receiver is not scaling anything that comes in via hdmi.


I will try and hook my cable box up via component cables and see if my denon will scale the sd then.


any suggestions on what might be causing this?


----------



## TechnoCat

I just bought a 3808ci yesterday, unboxed it today, updated the firmware, etc. I have a Denon 2910 DVD player attached to it. Most of my DVDs are 5.1 if they have surround at all. The AVR3808ci only uses the side speakers for these as far as I can tell; I haven't noticed them being used and the pictogram on the receiver has the rears off.


Even new DVDs ( Ratatouille , for example) are only 5.1.


So does this basically mean that the additional 2 speakers and channels are currently a pointless sunk expense? Is there no "surround expander" mode for them?


----------



## thebeatles67

Folks I've been struggling this weekend to try and get Denonlink working from my 3910 DVD player to my new 3808CI AVR for SACD playback.. I'm using the HDMI output from the 3910 to the HDMI "DVD" input on the 3808 and the RJ45 cable is in place between the units. The only other connection I have made is a normal 2 channel analog RCA connection between the two units for CD playback which may be unnecessary at some point. My primary interest is to get my multi channel SACDs to play back correctly.


My firmware on the 3910 is 6690B--unit was made on July 2005 and denonlink3rd has been set on the 3910 as output.


The problem is when I am ready to "assign" Denonlink to the DVD selection under "Input Source" on the 3808 ---as soon as I try to use that function I lose the menu screen--I get a brief "green" flash and must restart the whole process over again to get to that screen .


I am also using a Blueray and HD DVD players on total HDMI input and oputputs with the combo and am having no problems with using them.


One last note the 1080I/HDMI continously flashes on my 3910 and I know thats not right but do NOT know how to correct.


All ideas and suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12254384
> 
> 
> So bottom line it for me guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would you recommend the AVR-3808CI *today*? I'm a little gun shy about dropping $1200 on a AVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think this has most of the features I'm looking for (except HD-RADIO). Any major turn-offs? Any new Denon AVRs coming out anytime soon?


*+1*


----------



## terzaghi

This is driving me nuts!


ok, so I hooked my cable box up to the denon via component cables, and had hdmi out to the monitor from the denon. I got a blue screen with some kind of hdcp error, and it said i needed to ouput to the monitor with component cables. Then the error went away and it started working... the denon was showing my 480i sd cable feeds as being upconverted to 720p but it looked like crap, everything was stretched and distorted... so i changed the output to 480p... much better. so basically the scaler works if I have an analog input only


so to sum up everything so far, my denon does not appear to be scaling hdmi signals....


anyone who is interested feel free to scroll up a few posts and see my problem from the beginning.


input appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamworlds* /forum/post/12244912
> 
> 
> To the people who use PS3 as blu-ray dvd player and video game console, what do you set to on the audio section?
> 
> 
> because for ps3 games, they support Dolby Digital, and if I use the LPCM option on the PS3 audio output section, then I get Multi Channel instead of Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> The reason I select LPCM is because I want to DD TrueHD from blu-ray.
> 
> 
> So is there any way I can set this up so I don't need to switch between LPCM and bitstream while playing ps3 games and watching blu-ray movies?
> 
> 
> By the way, I perfer to use HDMI cable only, not the combo of optical cable and HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Well all game support DD on PS3... Using MultiCH for Game is the best thing you can do.. why?


Because most game use compressed sound.


the PS3 dedicate 1 SPE fo DD processing, it basically takes all the audio from the PS3 and compress it in DD


So in a game it does the following


Extract audio --- PCM --- DD Encode --- DD 640kpbs upto 5.1 to Receiver


when you use PCM on the PS3


Extract audio ---- PCM (up to 7.1) --- Receiver (Just like a PC with MultiCH output)


So in PCM MULTICH you're skipping 1 convertion


This can't be done on the Xbox 360, and is an advantage in sound for the PS3


----------



## jrh

Is there an authorized online USA source for this receiver in silver? I searched this thread. TIA.


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12254438
> 
> 
> I just bought a 3808ci yesterday, unboxed it today, updated the firmware, etc. The AVR3808ci only uses the side speakers for these as far as I can tell; I haven't noticed them being used and the pictogram on the receiver has the rears off. Is there no "surround expander" mode for them?



I found such a mode after some experimentation. Looking in the manual though, I'm still not sure how I got it there and how to repeat it.

The mode is something like PL II x. I didn't see it when passing audio via HDMI, only when optical (toslink), but that may be experimental error on my part. I think this must be the "SB CH OUT" on page 42 of the manual, but I'm still pretty fuzzy on it.


Can I please buy a clue?


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12254384
> 
> 
> So bottom line it for me guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would you recommend the AVR-3808CI *today*? I'm a little gun shy about dropping $1200 on a AVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think this has most of the features I'm looking for (except HD-RADIO). Any major turn-offs? Any new Denon AVRs coming out anytime soon?



I bought an AVR3808ci yesterday. (And paid closer to $1400 for it, but bought it locally from a place that has simply handed me a new unit when my old one broke. That means a lot to me.) My previous receiver was a seven year old Denon AVR3300, about $1000 back then. So this is about the same price.


The AVR3808ci began making appearances in July, but wasn't really available until late August. I wouldn't expect new models until about the same time next year. That's a while to wait.


Major turn-offs, from a brand-new user? The U.I. is gorgeous, but the manual can be a bit terse and skips a lot of detail. The component-to-HDMI conversion doesn't result in as great an image as my Panasonic plasma directly does; there seem to be pixelated motion effects. It's good, but not as good. And the fancy-shmancy remote doesn't have any codes for controlling my Pioneer laserdisc player. Those aren't very big turn-offs though.


Major turn-ons? The GUI. It's great. The controls imposed over my (HDMI) DVD signal. The converstion to HDMI at all, which my seven-year-old Denon lacked. (It didn't have HDMI at all.) And the firmware update was bone-easy; plugged in a CAT5, selected it, and an hour or so later it was done.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12255378
> 
> 
> Major turn-offs, from a brand-new user? The U.I. is gorgeous, but the manual can be a bit terse and skips a lot of detail. The component-to-HDMI conversion doesn't result in as great an image as my Panasonic plasma directly does; there seem to be pixelated motion effects. It's good, but not as good. And the fancy-shmancy remote doesn't have any codes for controlling my Pioneer laserdisc player. Those aren't very big turn-offs though.
> 
> 
> Major turn-ons? The GUI. It's great. The controls imposed over my (HDMI) DVD signal. The converstion to HDMI at all, which my seven-year-old Denon lacked. (It didn't have HDMI at all.) And the firmware update was bone-easy; plugged in a CAT5, selected it, and an hour or so later it was done.



what about sound-quality? Do you listen to 2-channel (or multi-channel) music? How about home theater surround? What speakers are you using?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12255378
> 
> 
> I bought an AVR3808ci yesterday. (And paid closer to $1400 for it, but bought it locally from a place that has simply handed me a new unit when my old one broke. That means a lot to me.) My previous receiver was a seven year old Denon AVR3300, about $1000 back then. So this is about the same price.
> 
> 
> The AVR3808ci began making appearances in July, but wasn't really available until late August. I wouldn't expect new models until about the same time next year. That's a while to wait.
> 
> 
> Major turn-offs, from a brand-new user? The U.I. is gorgeous, but the manual can be a bit terse and skips a lot of detail. The component-to-HDMI conversion doesn't result in as great an image as my Panasonic plasma directly does; there seem to be pixelated motion effects. It's good, but not as good. And the fancy-shmancy remote doesn't have any codes for controlling my Pioneer laserdisc player. Those aren't very big turn-offs though.
> 
> 
> Major turn-ons? The GUI. It's great. The controls imposed over my (HDMI) DVD signal. The converstion to HDMI at all, which my seven-year-old Denon lacked. (It didn't have HDMI at all.) And the firmware update was bone-easy; plugged in a CAT5, selected it, and an hour or so later it was done.



Thanks for the feedback.


Yeah, I could pick one up locally too, but when I calculated MSRP + tax, it would be $500+ over the online buys (even with 1 - 2 day shipping).


I have a Denon DVD-3930CI, so I know the Denon manuals suck.


Also, I think I'm all HDMI sources, except for the VCR (yeah, I'm going to leave it hooked up







). Thats going to be an RCA -> HDMI conversion.


I had heard there were some HDMI blackout issues? and issues with the Internet Radio? Have those been fixed with the latest firmware?


----------



## ravenous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12254384
> 
> 
> So bottom line it for me guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , would you recommend the AVR-3808CI *today*? I'm a little gun shy about dropping $1200 on a AVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think this has most of the features I'm looking for (except HD-RADIO). Any major turn-offs? Any new Denon AVRs coming out anytime soon?



Definetly. With all the trouble hearing about the Onkyos, the Denon is the far better choice.


I never regreted getting my 3808. Prior to the Denon 3808 i had a Yamaha RX-V2400. But the Denon was the better choice than the new Yamaha lineup.


----------



## Tnedator

Ok, I have read a lot in here and the bugs thread, and I have a couple questions. I should mention that my 3808 is arriving today.


First, has the firmware updates fixed the Audyssey not recognizing or auto setting up a 6.1 setup? I currently only have a 6.1 speaker system, and only have enough speaker wire run through the attic/walls for 6.1. I am trying to figure out if I need to run another pair of speaker wire to the back of the room, or manually setup?


Second, if Audyssey still doesn't work with 6.1, and based on the fact that due to my room shape, I would have to put the two rear speakers in a 7.1 side by side right behind the couch, amd I better off running another cable and going to 7.1 and running Audyssey or just manually setting up the 6.1 speakers (I have a sound meter)?


Third, I've seen a few people ask, but didn't see a response on this. After doing the initial FW update (which I understand does a processor reset), will it automatically reset the receiver/processor, or are there any steps (just turn the power off and on?) that have to be completed after the update is finished?


Fourth, a video setup question. I will be hooking two DirecTV HDTV receivers (HR10-250 and HR20-100), H2-AD HD-DVD, BDP-S300 BluRay and Sony DVD Mega Changer (480P). All of these will be hooked to the 3808, which will be connected to an Infocus IN76 (720P) via HDMI and Component. Should I have the individual devices set to native pass through and let Denon scale everything to 720P, or should I set all the HD devices to output to 720P, and then just have the Dennon upscale my standard def DVD changer?


I am looking for the best picture quality, but also would like to avoid having the projector or receiver having to go through any resync issues everytime I change channels. I am not sure how quickly/gracefully the Dennon handles resolution changes (SD, 720P, 1080i) if it is doing the scaling.


Thanks


----------



## mitchlewis

I've had some back luck with trying to turn on/off the Video Conversion feature for individual sources. I've tried turning it off on my cable box component source.....end up with no video. I've tried turning if off on my VCR composite source.....no video.


I'm connected to our Pioneer PRO-110FD with a single HDMI cable. I think the Denon is set to upconvert to 1080p.


Point is....the upconversion "feature" in our case can't be turned off (bypassed) for individual sources. Besides this thread, is there any other source for help/info?


Should I try calling Denon for help?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12256926
> 
> 
> I've had some back luck with trying to turn on/off the Video Conversion feature for individual sources. I've tried turning it off on my cable box component source.....end up with no video. I've tried turning if off on my VCR composite source.....no video.
> 
> 
> I'm connected to our Pioneer PRO-110FD with a single HDMI cable. I think the Denon is set to upconvert to 1080p.
> 
> 
> Point is....the upconversion "feature" in our case can't be turned off (bypassed) for individual sources. Besides this thread, is there any other source for help/info?
> 
> 
> Should I try calling Denon for help?



Since you have the cable box connected with component and the Denon to TV with HDMI, you need "Video Convert" ON. This converts A to H (analog to HDMI) to allow the signal to reach your TV. You don't want to turn it off.


Same with the VCR you need to have convert on.


Scaling is different than convert, and the scaling can be set independently of the Conversion....see pic.


----------



## mitchlewis

THANK YOU! That's a big eye opener! (I love it when I actually learn something).


But one last question.....I'm not home right now so I can't check this out myself.


Can you turn on/off the scaling for individual inputs?


The reason I ask is that I think our Pioneer plasma might do a better job scaling the 480i signal than the Denon. It would be interesting to try....for example just on some sources but not others.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12257308
> 
> 
> Can you turn on/off the scaling for individual inputs?



yes. it's described on the previous page (95) of this thread.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/12256762
> 
> 
> Ok, I have read a lot in here and the bugs thread, and I have a couple questions. I should mention that my 3808 is arriving today.
> 
> 
> First, has the firmware updates fixed the Audyssey not recognizing or auto setting up a 6.1 setup? I currently only have a 6.1 speaker system, and only have enough speaker wire run through the attic/walls for 6.1. I am trying to figure out if I need to run another pair of speaker wire to the back of the room, or manually setup?
> 
> 
> Second, if Audyssey still doesn't work with 6.1, and based on the fact that due to my room shape, I would have to put the two rear speakers in a 7.1 side by side right behind the couch, amd I better off running another cable and going to 7.1 and running Audyssey or just manually setting up the 6.1 speakers (I have a sound meter)?
> 
> 
> Third, I've seen a few people ask, but didn't see a response on this. After doing the initial FW update (which I understand does a processor reset), will it automatically reset the receiver/processor, or are there any steps (just turn the power off and on?) that have to be completed after the update is finished?
> 
> 
> Fourth, a video setup question. I will be hooking two DirecTV HDTV receivers (HR10-250 and HR20-100), H2-AD HD-DVD, BDP-S300 BluRay and Sony DVD Mega Changer (480P). All of these will be hooked to the 3808, which will be connected to an Infocus IN76 (720P) via HDMI and Component. Should I have the individual devices set to native pass through and let Denon scale everything to 720P, or should I set all the HD devices to output to 720P, and then just have the Dennon upscale my standard def DVD changer?
> 
> 
> I am looking for the best picture quality, but also would like to avoid having the projector or receiver having to go through any resync issues everytime I change channels. I am not sure how quickly/gracefully the Dennon handles resolution changes (SD, 720P, 1080i) if it is doing the scaling.
> 
> 
> Thanks



First - the latest FW does not support 6.1 in Audyssey. At least when I redid my Audyssey after the latest FW update it was non existent. I have 7.1however.


Second - I have no idea what one should do regarding the 6.1 issue...perhaps someelse has a solution. I have seen where someone used back speaker for both back right and left during the Audyssey run..must have been quick to disconnect and reconnect.


Third - You need to check the FW ver of your 3808 before doing any FW update....you may have the most current FW inplace. But if not current, I would simply go to the Manual Setup in the GUI menu>Option>Firmware Update and Try "Check For Update", and see what it says. Keep doing the update until you get "latest" in the Check for update.


Fourth - I would try letting the Denon do the scaling first, and if you are not pleased then let the individual components scale. You will have to try to see what works best.


I do not use scaling in my Denon, I allow my Panny Pro 1080p do that. But still switching from HD to SD, I see about a 3 second delay in syching.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12257308
> 
> 
> THANK YOU! That's a big eye opener! (I love it when I actually learn something).
> 
> 
> But one last question.....I'm not home right now so I can't check this out myself.
> 
> 
> Can you turn on/off the scaling for individual inputs?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that I think our Pioneer plasma might do a better job scaling the 480i signal than the Denon. It would be interesting to try....for example just on some sources but not others.



There is no individual scaling setting, only individual Video Convert settings.


That is if you are connected with analog inputs then you will need to have Video Convert "ON" for these to get a picture out to the TV over HDMI. You will have to scale in either the component itself or in the Denon. If you scale in the cable box then the Denon will Convert to HDMI and not scale.


In order to allow the Pio do the scaling, you could connect the Denon to the Pio with component and then turn off the HDMI conversion and just pass thru all analog components to the Pio for scaling.....I do this in fact! I pass thru all cable box signals to the component input on the Panny Pro for scaling by my Panny. I also have an HDMI connection to the Panny from the Denon that is used for those inputs with HDMI connections.


----------



## johnd'oh

I have a question about the firmware update. I'm wondering if something happened to my unit while I was trying to update the firmware. I don't know if I successfully completed the entire update, but I do know that some of the pieces were updated. Now when I try to do the update, I just get "Please wait...", and it just sits there. Finally I have to power cycle the unit. I've tried doing a reset with no different results.


So that's the current state of the update. Now when I try to mute the unit, the black box appears on the screen, but there are no words inside the box. Also, when I go into the GUI menu, Manual Setup, there is a discrepancy between what is shown on my TV and the front panel of the unit. If I select Amp Assign on the TV, it shows Volume Control on the front panel. Everything seems to be off by 1. Also, on the TV, there is one extra blank item listed after Firmware Update. On the front panel, there is something called "New Feature".


So is there a way to redo the update, or is there some other trick to try. Or should I just exchange the unit and try again. BTW, I've only had the unit for 1 day.


Thanks for any help


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnd'oh* /forum/post/12257700
> 
> 
> I have a question about the firmware update. I'm wondering if something happened to my unit while I was trying to update the firmware. I don't know if I successfully completed the entire update, but I do know that some of the pieces were updated. Now when I try to do the update, I just get "Please wait...", and it just sits there. Finally I have to power cycle the unit. I've tried doing a reset with no different results.
> 
> 
> So that's the current state of the update. Now when I try to mute the unit, the black box appears on the screen, but there are no words inside the box. Also, when I go into the GUI menu, Manual Setup, there is a discrepancy between what is shown on my TV and the front panel of the unit. If I select Amp Assign on the TV, it shows Volume Control on the front panel. Everything seems to be off by 1. Also, on the TV, there is one extra blank item listed after Firmware Update. On the front panel, there is something called "New Feature".
> 
> 
> So is there a way to redo the update, or is there some other trick to try. Or should I just exchange the unit and try again. BTW, I've only had the unit for 1 day.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



Keep trying the update....I went thru that for several hours...yes!

Finally got "latest" when I "Check for Update" in the Firmware Update menu.


So, keep at it and you will eventually get the complete update.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12257493
> 
> 
> There is no individual scaling setting, only individual Video Convert settings.
> 
> 
> That is if you are connected with analog inputs then you will need to have Video Convert "ON" for these to get a picture out to the TV over HDMI. You will have to scale in either the component itself or in the Denon. If you scale in the cable box then the Denon will Convert to HDMI and not scale.
> 
> 
> In order to allow the Pio do the scaling, you could connect the Denon to the Pio with component and then turn off the HDMI conversion and just pass thru all analog components to the Pio for scaling.....I do this in fact! I pass thru all cable box signals to the component input on the Panny Pro for scaling by my Panny. I also have an HDMI connection to the Panny from the Denon that is used for those inputs with HDMI connections.



Hmmmm....didn't you forget to mention one important thing.....does it look better when you "pass thru" your component signals through the Denon to the Pioneer?







(I'm guessing it does)


Last night we had a problem with our VHS deck (yes, we still have one). When ever my wife would fast forward the picture would dissapear and then slowly come back after she stopped fast forwarding. I'm guessing it's because the Denon is converting the composite signal to HDMI and when ever she fast forwards the VCR the signal quality degrades so much that the Denon can no longer convert it. So does this mean that we have to run a composite cable from the Denon to the Pioneer to view VHS tapes. Heck, it sounds like we also have to run a component cable to the Pioneer for watching the cable box. So much for just running one HDMI cable to the Pioneer and never having to switch inputs. (sigh)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12258318
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....didn't you forget to mention one important thing.....does it look better when you "pass thru" your component signals through the Denon to the Pioneer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm guessing it does)
> 
> 
> Last night we had a problem with our VHS deck (yes, we still have one). When ever my wife would fast forward the picture would dissapear and then slowly come back after she stopped fast forwarding. I'm guessing it's because the Denon is converting the composite signal to HDMI and when ever she fast forwards the VCR the signal quality degrades so much that the Denon can no longer convert it. So does this mean that we have to run a composite cable from the Denon to the Pioneer to view VHS tapes. Heck, it sounds like we also have to run a component cable to the Pioneer for watching the cable box. So much for just running one HDMI cable to the Pioneer and never having to switch inputs. (sigh)



I find no appreciable difference between the Denon scaling and my Panny, however I don't like what the Denon does to the 480i FULL aspect compared to the Justified version of the Panny. see pic on Aspect in the Denon. I prefer have the full screen for SD channels (get my money's worth), but the Denon doesn't look good to me.


Hum, don't have a VCR...anymore.







but if you do add component from the Denon to the Pio, then if you turn OFF Video Convert on the VCR it will go to the Component output to the TV and that may give a better PQ during FF.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12227654
> 
> 
> Hello all-
> 
> Been reading this thread for couple weeks, as I am very close to pulling trigger on this receiver. Have had the Denon 3200 for several years - but need more flexibility. BTW, found J&R to have a good price.
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get some feedback in a couple areas.
> 
> 130W, Upconversion and Zone2
> 
> 
> My 3200 is 85wx5. Keeping the same sub/sat speaker system (for now), *will I notice a difference in sound with 130W?*
> 
> 
> I will be connecting a DirecTV receiver and PS3 via HDMI, and then just Svid on the SD Tivo. My display is 1080i, *will the Tivo picture look much better? Anyone running a first gen Tivo thru this 3808??*
> 
> 
> Lastly, I will run 5.1 in the living room and use the other 2 amps for patio/Z2. Since my audio sources (PS3 for cd's & DirecTV receiver for XM) will be hooked up HDMI; *is my only option to run secondary RCA's to Z2 since it will only do analog? On that note, am I limited to just one source?*
> 
> 
> thank you for any suggestions/comments.




Anyone have any feedback or comments?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12258494
> 
> 
> Hum, don't have a VCR...anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you do add component from the Denon to the Pio, then if you turn OFF Video Convert on the VCR it will go to the Component output to the TV and that may give a better PQ during FF.



I think I'm going to try that very thing. Thanks!


----------



## jmct12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/12248519
> 
> 
> Anybody already pushed the search button on the second remote while in NET/USB mode ?
> 
> First push allows you to go up & down by one page.
> 
> Second push allows you to go to 1...0 and A....Z => very handy !!



I have used the Page Up/Page Down and it works great. However, the A-Z does nothing for me. I can select it, but it does not change the information displayed. I had given up on this. Is there any trick to get it to work?


----------



## bradesp

Guys, still working on learning the various technical configuration options for my new 3808. Here's a quick question, does anyone know if a quality, auto-sensing analog speaker switch would allow me to drive zone A and B to my floor standing Left and Right speakers such that my Wife can turn on Sonos during a game and listen to background music while I have the rest of audio on a lower volume? The scenario would be that the auto sensing switch would default to Zone B (the sonos input) when there's a live signal and route the Sonos sound to the Front L/R speakers. In the absence of a Zone B signal the speaker switch would automatically connect the L/R speakers to my Zone A outputs (5.1 sound).


I know I can power my rear 5.1 speakers as Zone B, but they are ceiling speakers and my DW would really prefer the front main speakers.


Thoughts, ideas?


bradesp


----------



## kyle454

*when running multiple HDMI sources in to the 3808ci with only 1 HDMI out to the tv, how do you calibrate 1 tv input for your different devices?


ex: on my directv HR21 my tv settings are different than the settings I have for my HD DVD....enlighten me on this please!*


----------



## kevinwoodward

your goal should be to make it look as good,

how can it make it any better?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12262134
> 
> *when running multiple HDMI sources in to the 3808ci with only 1 HDMI out to the tv, how do you calibrate 1 tv input for your different devices?
> 
> 
> ex: on my directv HR21 my tv settings are different than the settings I have for my HD DVD....enlighten me on this please!*




Easy...... Use component from the HR21 to the Denon>component TV...calibrate...done;


HD DVD HDMI>Denon>HDMI>TV calibrate...done.


That's how I did it and it works fine. I tried direct to the TV from the STB with HDMI and Component....no difference, so using component will work fine.


In addition component from the STB will allow you to have the TV as the Video Select while listening to the NET radio, AM/FM or XM.


----------



## daron73m

Ok I ve had c3 floor standing klipsch for over ten years and just read a post that the speaker, since it has 2 + and 2- terminals is supposed to be jumped...had no clue what this was andnow realize I have probably never heard the true potential of my speakers. My question is how would I wire em to the 3808ci end? One set to A and other side of jumper to B port???? I am clueless..


thanksu!


----------



## Bob0115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12258318
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....didn't you forget to mention one important thing.....does it look better when you "pass thru" your component signals through the Denon to the Pioneer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm guessing it does)
> 
> 
> Last night we had a problem with our VHS deck (yes, we still have one). When ever my wife would fast forward the picture would dissapear and then slowly come back after she stopped fast forwarding. I'm guessing it's because the Denon is converting the composite signal to HDMI and when ever she fast forwards the VCR the signal quality degrades so much that the Denon can no longer convert it. So does this mean that we have to run a composite cable from the Denon to the Pioneer to view VHS tapes. Heck, it sounds like we also have to run a component cable to the Pioneer for watching the cable box. So much for just running one HDMI cable to the Pioneer and never having to switch inputs. (sigh)



Ya, we get the exact same thing. Running composite in and HDMI to the TV. Figured it was an analog to digital conversion issue with the scrambled FF picture. Would be interestin to try it with a component connection to the tv. Am also wondering how my 8-track will sound with the Denon


----------



## tokerblue

I did a quick search in this thread, but I couldn't find the answer. Does the 3808ci add 10db to LFE for PCM tracks? Is it a setting somewhere or is something that has to be enabled?


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/12255612
> 
> 
> what about sound-quality? Do you listen to 2-channel (or multi-channel) music? How about home theater surround? What speakers are you using?



I'm using DefTech bipolars everywhere. 7004s and a CLR2003 up front, BPX for surround. My room is not remotely acoustic-friendly; vaulted ceilings, an open wall to the dining room, windows all along another wall, fireplace along yet another, and the last wall has a large opening also... so video is in a corner between windows and the fireplace. Bipolars are the only way to go once you have to surrender hope of perfect placement...


But it does mean that you won't be able to perfectly place that violin with your eyes shut.


Audessey, the seven channels plus two in-tower subs and two sub-floor buttkickers, and each of the seven channels having two sets of drivers, plus all the amplification, mean that the room is nicely and effortlessly filled with good sound... but again my problems won't reflect yours.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12255721
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could pick one up locally too, but when I calculated MSRP + tax, it would be $500+ over the online buys (even with 1 - 2 day shipping).
> 
> 
> I had heard there were some HDMI blackout issues? and issues with the Internet Radio? Have those been fixed with the latest firmware?



I probably broken even with mail order; perhaps you found a lower price than I did. But then again, I have been a repeat customer for the same salesman - he gets a lot of repeat business and remembers many of us - and so I get very aggressive pricing. Everybody wins... except the competing salesmen there.


I haven't tried internet radio. Haven't seen any HDMI issues. It's just worked and worked well. But I updated the firmware before I did anything else, so I don't know if it might have had issues before that.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12263562
> 
> 
> I did a quick search in this thread, but I couldn't find the answer. Does the 3808ci add 10db to LFE for PCM tracks? Is it a setting somewhere or is something that has to be enabled?



Yes it is adjustable in the Surround Parameter....see pic.


----------



## WestCoastD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12263712
> 
> 
> I'm using DefTech bipolars everywhere. 7004s and a CLR2003 up front, BPX for surround. My room is not remotely acoustic-friendly



I see, appreciate your input.


Yeah, I'm trying to get some initial impressions from people who have been using the AVR-3808CI primarily for music sources (2-channel, SACD, DVD-A), and especially using external amp's as well. Of course I would want it for it's video processing sideand features as well.


----------



## jazzzione

*bwclark or anyone,*


Can't get my Denon remote to work with Pioneer Pro 110. I've tried all of the codes in the book. Has anyone been able to use the Denon remote to control the Pro 110? Any suggestions?


----------



## terzaghi

Jazzzione, you can painstakingly program each button using the directions in the manual.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12263875
> 
> 
> Yes it is adjustable in the Surround Parameter....see pic.



- Perfect. I missed it simply because it is set a 0dB. My mind was looking for the +10dB option rather than thinking -10dB+10dB=0dB.


----------



## jstraw97

I've been searching this thread (and the forums in general) for a clear cut answer to a pretty basic question I have: I'm running a AVR-3808CI connected to a DVD-2930 dvd player. These are in turn connected to a Samsung LNT-4671 display. The dvd player itself does an exquisite job of upconverting standard dvds to 1080p resolution.


My question is, if the DVD-2930 is already upconverting the signal to 1080p, do I need to set the i/p scaler for the AVR-3808CI to a particular setting? Should I even use it at all? If so, which setting should I use considering the setup I've just described?


In addition to searching these forums, I also consulted the AVR-3808's manual, which was virtually worthless in telling me what I need to know.


Thanks!!!


----------



## snowboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WestCoastD* /forum/post/12263962
> 
> 
> I see, appreciate your input.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to get some initial impressions from people who have been using the AVR-3808CI primarily for music sources (2-channel, SACD, DVD-A), and especially using external amp's as well. Of course I would want it for it's video processing sideand features as well.



I use it with Rotel 1085 - brand new D-series amp with ICEPower.

I listen to SACDs and musically my system is purely amazing.

I have a set of 5 almost identical speakers - Paradigm Millenia Reference -

300s front, 30s center and 200s back with Seismic 12.

The addition of RMB1085 made the sound much more refined.

The system is still warming up, but every day it sounds better.

From Requiem by Mozart with Karajan to Schumann and Grieg - it shines.


And it's great for movies too. I have Toshiba A35 and Panasonic BD30 -

both formats sound amazing in True HD and DTS Master.

But even simpler sound format well made can be breathtaking.

Do you remember the scene from "House of flying daggers" where

the master throws little beans into the drums? That scene is my

reference for good audio and I had a huge smile on my face when

I first played it on mine.


I think 3808 lacks a bit in amp department and the addition of

something more sophisticated there helps a lot. And the overall

quality of sound is much more refined in my system than 4308

for example which would be more expensive...


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12268086
> 
> 
> I've been searching this thread (and the forums in general) for a clear cut answer to a pretty basic question I have: I'm running a AVR-3808CI connected to a DVD-2930 dvd player. These are in turn connected to a Samsung LNT-4671 display. The dvd player itself does an exquisite job of upconverting standard dvds to 1080p resolution.
> 
> 
> My question is, if the DVD-2930 is already upconverting the signal to 1080p, do I need to set the i/p scaler for the AVR-3808CI to a particular setting? Should I even use it at all? If so, which setting should I use considering the setup I've just described?
> 
> 
> In addition to searching these forums, I also consulted the AVR-3808's manual, which was virtually worthless in telling me what I need to know.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



1080p is passed thru to the HDTV regardless of your settings. Your settings for HDMI would depend on the other components needs, ie cable/sat box scaling, etc.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12268139
> 
> 
> 1080p is passed thru to the HDTV regardless of your settings. Your settings for HDMI would depend on the other components needs, ie cable/sat box scaling, etc.



I see. My DVD-2930 is connected the AVR-3808 via HDMI. In addition to this, if I were to connect my DVR (I'm with Comcast cable if that matters) via HDMI to my AVR-3808, can you recommend a setting for the i/p scaler? I currently do not have my DVR running through my 3808 - instead I have it connected via HDMI directly to the tv. Will the i/p scaler on the 3808 improve the picture quality from the cable feed through my DVR?


----------



## bwclark

It is difficult to say which scaler is the better.


If you like to view TV and listen to XM, AM/FM or NET audio at the same time, then I would connect the cable box (STB) to the Denon with component and pass thru all signals as is to the Denon. This allow Video Convert (TV viewing) to be used with the audio sources I listed. Then I would set the HDMI setting to A to H, and 1080p (you have a 1080p set). Try that and see how it looks.


Or you can use HDMI from the STB and not use Video Convert...doubt you will see any difference in the PQ, but worth a try with the scaler set to H to H and 1080p, and then with it OFF to let the Sammy scale.


I would try to make sure you can setup the Comcast box to "pass thru". That is let the Denon or Sammy do the scaling. The less scaling the better.


----------



## jstraw97

Thanks for the tips! I'll try out your suggestions and see which one gives me the best PQ.


----------



## Erik Tracy

So, in general, for the V1800, when you transcode/upconvert component to HDMI thru the AVR and send it over HDMI to the TV, the AVR also includes the audio over the HDMI, right?


Sorry for being dense about that...just a bit slow - so much to learn.


Thanks,

Erik


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erik Tracy* /forum/post/12270560
> 
> 
> So, in general, for the V1800, when you transcode/upconvert component to HDMI thru the AVR and send it over HDMI to the TV, the AVR also includes the audio over the HDMI, right?
> 
> 
> Sorry for being dense about that...just a bit slow - so much to learn.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Erik



V1800? This is the Denon AVR-3808CI.


Here is the Thread on the Yamaha V1800.......









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=888942 


Yes, you can send audio to the TV or AMP by selection in the menu. HDMI>HDMI scaling does not work when sending audio to the TV, the video goes with it unaltered.


Note: you cannot send audio to both the TV and AMP.


----------



## pbmpharmacist

Just got this receiver the other day, liking it a lot. Quick question, I see several Denon iPod docks for it... which one are you all using and why?


----------



## AstroCat

FYI: 6.1 is fixed with the latest firmware.


Hook your SB speaker to SBL

AMP zone 2 = 7.1

Manually set up the speaker config for 6.1 BEFORE running Audyssey

Run Audyssey and it will automatically skip SBR and move to SBL correctly


This is confirmed with Denon, spent quite some time with them testing.


----------



## D53

I'm looking at installing a 7.1 sound system for the living room as zone 1 with two additional speakers located in another part of the house to listen to music as zone 2. Page 9 of the manual suggests that I can hook up the zone 2 speakers while also hooking up all of the 7.1 speaker system to zone 1 of the receiver. However, the manual isn't clear on this.


I'd like to be able to switch from one zone to the other without using a seperate amplifier for zone 2. I'm hoping that the Denon 3808ci automatically drops from 7.1 to 5.1 when running zones 1 and 2 simulatneously. However, it is very unlikely I would run both zones simultaneously. I would be satisfied if I could hook the zone 2 speakers to the receiver at the same time all of the 7.1 speakers for zone 1 are attached, and be able to switch from zone 1 to zone 2, without a seperate amplifier for zone 2.


I looked at pages 68-71 of the manual, but can't figure out if the Denon will allow this. Does anyone know if this is possible? Thanks in advance...


----------



## butterjug2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowboarder* /forum/post/12248522
> 
> 
> Does anybody use Harmony/Logitech Remote? I have Harmony 670
> 
> and I just can't properly setup "activities". I use all 4 HDMI inputs
> 
> and on the original Denon remote you have to toggle between
> 
> DVD and HDP inputs on the same button to change inputs.
> 
> I use HD DVD on HDP input and Blu-ray on DVD input. Can't program
> 
> my remote to do it automatically. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> thanks, Andrew



I use a Harmony 890 and got around this by manually programming the IR codes from the second (little) remote that has direct source buttons for each input, unlike the large remote that requires double pressing the input keys.


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *butterjug2000* /forum/post/12272146
> 
> 
> I use a Harmony 890 and got around this by manually programming the IR codes from the second (little) remote that has direct source buttons for each input, unlike the large remote that requires double pressing the input keys.



I was going to ask the same question as snowboarder... this is great. Also, it's nice to finally have a use for a second zone remote... I never have used one before!


----------



## mingus

Will the Denon Link work with my 2910 DVD ----> 3808Ci?


oops - no Denon Link on my 2910.. i guess it will not work.


Still interested in the receiver. How does it sound for 2 channel or SACD music listening?


----------



## candor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/12272107
> 
> 
> I'm looking at installing a 7.1 sound system for the living room as zone 1 with two additional speakers located in another part of the house to listen to music as zone 2. Page 9 of the manual suggests that I can hook up the zone 2 speakers while also hooking up all of the 7.1 speaker system to zone 1 of the receiver. However, the manual isn't clear on this.
> 
> 
> I'd like to be able to switch from one zone to the other without using a seperate amplifier for zone 2. I'm hoping that the Denon 3808ci automatically drops from 7.1 to 5.1 when running zones 1 and 2 simulatneously. However, it is very unlikely I would run both zones simultaneously. I would be satisfied if I could hook the zone 2 speakers to the receiver at the same time all of the 7.1 speakers for zone 1 are attached, and be able to switch from zone 1 to zone 2, without a seperate amplifier for zone 2.
> 
> 
> I looked at pages 68-71 of the manual, but can't figure out if the Denon will allow this. Does anyone know if this is possible? Thanks in advance...



There is only one set of speaker connections the SURR BACK / AMP ASSIGN for the AMP that can be assigned. Pg 68-69 detail what could be done. In practice you woud have to configure the Denon to be either zone2 or surround back (or bi amp to share zone one FL & FR). And then use a speaker switcher to either be your back speakers or the zone2 speakers. Think these can be had with IR control (with a remote macro might be reasonable automatic to switch)


Obviously only use the surround back amp assign when the speaker switcher is connected to the rear channels (would want them to get same signal as the fronts for zone2 or zone1).


A separate amp you could turn on with 12v trigger would be more elegant solution (old amp/receiver with a trigger power strip could be cheap alternative). This would let you do the 7.1 and zone2 at same time.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mingus* /forum/post/12276265
> 
> 
> How does it sound for 2 channel or SACD music listening?



I think that is a function of your speakers not so much the receiver


----------



## inthedeck

I have a slight dilemma...I hooked up a gaming adapter, to the 3808, and can't seem to connect to the internet radio. I even tried to get the firmware update, and it kept failing.


Maybe it's a problem with the connection, but, all the activity lights are working, the network settings are all good...just that it keeps failing?


I even tried to go in through radiodenon.com, but that didn't seem to work, even though the receiver is registered, etc.


Any ideas?


----------



## bwclark

Inthedeck,

Go to the top right corner of the Thread and do a search for "Network".

There are a vast number of posts regarding network "issues" such as what you are experiencing.


We could go on here with a back and forth and maybe get to the fix, but the best way is to see what has been asked and answered already regarding this problem. There are just too many possible answers to your question to renumerate them all here again.


----------



## Bob0115

Hi. Need some help. Manual sucks and I wasn't able to locate the info in here. I can't figure out how to get the web interface going. I have wireless to my laptop and have the 3808 plugged into one of the ports in the wireless modem. I know there is a connection between the 3808 and the net because I did the FW update. Just can't figure out how to get at the 3808 from my laptop. Appreciate the help.


----------



## bwclark

Bob,


You just type the IP address of the Denon into your browser and the web interface will open.


To get the IP, go to your router or the Denon menu under Network Info.


----------



## nowretired

I'm new to the forum, but have been reading this and the bug forum since I purchased my 3808ci a few months ago.


The User Manual for this really sucks. It's more like an automotive service manual than an Operators Manual. Anyone interested in creating a "Denon 3808ci How To Forum"? I think the 3808ci is going to be real popular and a how to or FAQ is really needed to assist new users due to the terrible user manual.


Some suggested topics:


How do I check the Firmware level?

How do I update the Firmware?

How do I determine my MAC address for the Denon internet radio?

How do I set up my PC and Denon to play audio from my PC?

How do I use the Web interface on my PC?

How do I set up the 3 Quick Select buttons?

My On Screen Display went away, how do I get it back?


These are just some examples that I remember going through the first week or so.


Others interested?


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nowretired* /forum/post/12278301
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum, but have been reading this and the bug forum since I purchased my 3808ci a few months ago.
> 
> 
> The User Manual for this really sucks. It's more like an automotive service manual than an Operators Manual. Anyone interested in creating a "Denon 3808ci How To Forum"? I think the 3808ci is going to be real popular and a how to or FAQ is really needed to assist new users due to the terrible user manual.
> 
> 
> Some suggested topics:
> 
> 
> How do I check the Firmware level?
> 
> How do I update the Firmware?
> 
> How do I determine my MAC address for the Denon internet radio?
> 
> How do I set up my PC and Denon to play audio from my PC?
> 
> How do I use the Web interface on my PC?
> 
> How do I set up the 3 Quick Select buttons?
> 
> My On Screen Display went away, how do I get it back?
> 
> 
> These are just some examples that I remember going through the first week or so.
> 
> 
> Others interested?



Wonderful. I couldn't agree more. Here's another for your list.


How do I use the new undocumented save function that showed up in a software update?


----------



## Darth Martel

hey guys, quick question.


what do I need to get XM working with the 3808? Prior to me getting the 3808 I had a Roady2 hooked up and just used the stereo RCA jacks on my previous receiver. I'd like to take advantage of the 3808's XM capabilities but, don't know what I need. The antenna I had from my Roady2 doesn't look like it will plug into the 3808. Do I just need another type of antenna or do I need a receiver module or what? I'd appreciate the help.


thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Martel* /forum/post/12280149
> 
> 
> hey guys, quick question.
> 
> 
> what do I need to get XM working with the 3808? Prior to me getting the 3808 I had a Roady2 hooked up and just used the stereo RCA jacks on my previous receiver. I'd like to take advantage of the 3808's XM capabilities but, don't know what I need. The antenna I had from my Roady2 doesn't look like it will plug into the 3808. Do I just need another type of antenna or do I need a receiver module or what? I'd appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> thanks



I use XM radio in my car as well as the Denon. Try this, or google for such:


XM Mini-Tuner and Home Dock Kit.
http://www.xmradio.com/shop/index.xmc 

Click "At home/In the Office" on the left side of the web page

And of course a subscription!


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Martel* /forum/post/12280149
> 
> 
> hey guys, quick question.
> 
> 
> what do I need to get XM working with the 3808? Prior to me getting the 3808 I had a Roady2 hooked up and just used the stereo RCA jacks on my previous receiver. I'd like to take advantage of the 3808's XM capabilities but, don't know what I need. The antenna I had from my Roady2 doesn't look like it will plug into the 3808. Do I just need another type of antenna or do I need a receiver module or what? I'd appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> thanks



Look on page 18 in your manual, you need additional parts from Denon.


----------



## Darth Martel

I went to Denon's website and couldn't find anything that was was for XM. However, I did some more search and it looks like all I need is an XM connect and play antenna. Now, I just have to find one.


----------



## JC7727

the manual says I should set my sub cross-x at 120hz during Audyssey, did everyone do this?


----------



## Crysmalion

I'm getting at the end of my rope... I've bought the 3808 a week ago and have since tried to update the firmware a LOT of times. It's wired to my DSL modem/router and I've tried to update using DHCP both in on and off mode (in the second case defining the network data manually), but always when starting the updatefirmware request I get the "login failed" after a couple of seconds of "Please wait..."

The Internet radio works fine, only the update function seems to have a problem. I've also already registered to Radiodenon.com (although that shouldn't make a difference, as this seems only focused on the internet radio functionality...

My firmware version is 1.05, so I really want to update. Can anyone tell me what I have forgotten/failed to do...?

I haven't yet registered my unit at the Denon site, as I'm located in Europe and the only place I've found you can register is on the US site (and is apparently only meant for US residents, as you have to enter your location within one of the states)


On another note, I also bought the RC7000/7001 combo in addition to the AVR and this seems to work quite qell. Not great (yet), but I haven't taken the time to configure it much, as I'm still focusing primarily on the 3808 at the moment...


----------



## ravenous

@Crysmalion,


just do an factory reset prior to updating. To do so, switch off the receiver using small power button (cut off power totally) Then press and hold UP and DOWN on the receiver while switching it back on.


Your display should flash fully illuminated. Thats it.


Now start the update after configuring only the network.


Just to mention, you are loosing all your settings.


The reset is required with most of the 1.05 machines. Had to do it also. After the first update further updates no longer need a factory reset.


----------



## ak493

I own a denon 3808 and would like to stream audio/video (mostly photo's) from my imac to the TV (sony w3000). I have considered the ipod doc, apple tv or purchasing a xbox/ps3. What have others done?


I dont play many games, so am not vetted to a ps3/xbox, but would buy one of them for the HD DVD or blu ray player bonus.


I would appreciate any advice others could offer.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Tnedator

I can't seem to get my back speakers working. Audyssey recognized the back speakers, but when playing a blue ray disc, it is showing 5.1 as the input, and 5.1 as the output. The display is showing DTS Surround.


I tried going into the surroung paramater and choosing a surround back mode but the only choice I get is On/Off, which is what the choice is supposed to be for a 2-channel source.


I have a blue ray, HD-DVD, and two DirecTV HD DVR's connected via HDMI. How do I set the receiver to give me 7.1 matrixed sound from 5.1 and 6.1 sources?


Thanks


----------



## mitchlewis

So if we're watching tv from our Motorola MOXI cable box (video=component / audio=coaxial), sometimes we're watching crappy local programming and sometimes we're watching the premium movie channels....


Do we have to switch the audio settings between some type of simulated stereo for the crappy stuff and Dolby Digital/DTS for the premium movie channels? Or is there some kind of auto setting. (we don't mind switching audio settings depending on programming, we just want to know if there's a better way....are we missing something?)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/12284298
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get my back speakers working. Audyssey recognized the back speakers, but when playing a blue ray disc, it is showing 5.1 as the input, and 5.1 as the output. The display is showing DTS Surround.
> 
> 
> I tried going into the surroung paramater and choosing a surround back mode but the only choice I get is On/Off, which is what the choice is supposed to be for a 2-channel source.
> 
> 
> I have a blue ray, HD-DVD, and two DirecTV HD DVR's connected via HDMI. How do I set the receiver to give me 7.1 matrixed sound from 5.1 and 6.1 sources?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If you try a Dolby Digital audio track you should see the Surround on "Standard" and then in the Parameters>Audio>Surround Par> select Dolby PLII-Cinema, etc. and that will give you the 7.1 you are looking for. PLIIx extends 5.1 to the backs for 7.1. see the pic.


Also make sure under the Manual setup in Audio you have Auto Surround to ON. see pic


----------



## jazzzione




> Quote:
> bwclark or anyone,
> 
> 
> Can't get my Denon remote to work with Pioneer Pro 110. I've tried all of the codes in the book. Has anyone been able to use the Denon remote to control the Pro 110? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 11-20-07, 12:50 AM #2875 | Link
> 
> terzaghi
> 
> Member
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2006
> 
> Posts: 43
> 
> Jazzzione, you can painstakingly program each button using the directions in the manual




Thanks but I know that. The question is specific to Kuro owners. If you have one please confirm that you tried and it did not work.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12285017
> 
> 
> So if we're watching tv from our Motorola MOXI cable box (video=component / audio=coaxial), sometimes we're watching crappy local programming and sometimes we're watching the premium movie channels....
> 
> 
> Do we have to switch the audio settings between some type of simulated stereo for the crappy stuff and Dolby Digital/DTS for the premium movie channels? Or is there some kind of auto setting. (we don't mind switching audio settings depending on programming, we just want to know if there's a better way....are we missing something?)




The Denon is great in that it will remember the audio settings you select for the type of station selected! That is if you watch ESPN HD and its Dolby Digital audio you will see Surround as Standard and can select the various surround parameters, or you can select another audio format, ie Super Stadium, etc. see pic.....AND it will remember that for the next time you select a station with that audio format!


----------



## mingus

Would I *have* to use Windows Media Player to stream mp3 or flac files?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mingus* /forum/post/12286690
> 
> 
> Would I *have* to use Windows Media Player to stream mp3 or flac files?



No....do a search for Twonky; Tversity. Many use either of these to work also.


----------



## mingus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12286700
> 
> 
> No....do a search for Twonky; Tversity. Many use either of these to work also.



Both require UPnP to work? I thought that was a security risk and always disable that.


----------



## pbmpharmacist

Can someone using this receiver tell me what iPod dock you are using and if it works properly? I was reading the iPod dock reviews for this unit and a lot of people seemed to have trouble with it (at least the people posting on Amazon, Crutchfield, etc). Thanks!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mingus* /forum/post/12286873
> 
> 
> Both require UPnP to work? I thought that was a security risk and always disable that.



http://nitecruzr.blogspot.com/2006/0...y-risk-or.html 



"UPnP is just as reliable, and as safe, as any applications running on your computer. If you control your computers properly, and ONLY trusted applications run on them, UPnP is perfectly safe. If you don't control your computers properly, applications hijacking UPnP to open holes in your router will be the least of your worries.


UPnP is actually more secure when your computers can be trusted. UPnP, as I state above, will dynamically instruct the router to close specific ports when they are not needed. Port forwarding, and port triggering, leave ports open forever.


The other advantage of UPnP is that it allows you to have servers on your LAN, using dynamic IP addressing. Port forwarding requires a server to have a fixed IP address. Port triggering, depending upon the NAT router, may or may not require a server to have a fixed IP address.

With port forwarding, or port triggering, you can have only a single computer on the LAN running a given server application. A pre defined port can be forwarded to only one server.

With UPnP forwarding, multiple computers can run the same UPnP compliant application, such as an IM program. The server application can negotiate with the router, as necessary, and have the port forwarded.



Bottom line? A properly written UPnP capable application is more functional, and no less secure, than an equivalent non-UPnP capable application. On a LAN with a properly designed layered security strategy, it will not create a security risk."


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12286917
> 
> 
> Can someone using this receiver tell me what iPod dock you are using and if it works properly? I was reading the iPod dock reviews for this unit and a lot of people seemed to have trouble with it (at least the people posting on Amazon, Crutchfield, etc). Thanks!



The only reason to use the Denon iPod dock is the pre-programmed remote control codes in your Denon remote. The newest dock adds WiFi, so if you want to be net-connected but don't have CAT5, that's a good way to get there.


I use a DLO HomeDock Deluxe, which also has remote control, on-screen navigation, etc. It's a bit more expensive than the cheapest Denon dock, but it works great and has probably the best GUI, at least as of a year ago, for iPod docks.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12286521
> 
> 
> The Denon is great in that it will remember the audio settings you select for the type of station selected! That is if you watch ESPN HD and its Dolby Digital audio you will see Surround as Standard and can select the various surround parameters, or you can select another audio format, ie Super Stadium, etc. see pic.....AND it will remember that for the next time you select a station with that audio format!



Wow! You got me all excited with this feature! But it doesn't seem to work for us. I start with the Today Show on NBC and choose 5-Channel Stereo (Dolby Digital isn't available to select). Then I switch to ESPN-HD and choose Dolby Pl II Cinema (Dolby Digital not available to select). But when I switch back to the Today show on NBC the Denon audio settings don't change.


Hmmmm...... We're not connected via HDMI. Our video = component and audio = coaxial. Is your cable box connected vie HDMI?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12286917
> 
> 
> Can someone using this receiver tell me what iPod dock you are using and if it works properly? I was reading the iPod dock reviews for this unit and a lot of people seemed to have trouble with it (at least the people posting on Amazon, Crutchfield, etc). Thanks!



We bought the ASD-1R Denon iPod dock and it works great. You can use the remote to select what you want to do with your iPod (select playlists, shuffle on/off, etc...) and all the info is displayed on the front of the AVR-3903CI as well as displayed on your television monitor. My wife likes to just leave the tv off and listen to her iPod while she works around the house.


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12287312
> 
> 
> We bought the ASD-1R Denon iPod dock and it works great. You can use the remote to select what you want to do with your iPod (select playlists, shuffle on/off, etc...) and all the info is displayed on the front of the AVR-3903CI as well as displayed on your television monitor. My wife likes to just leave the tv off and listen to her iPod while she works around the house.



Thanks!


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12287195
> 
> 
> The only reason to use the Denon iPod dock is the pre-programmed remote control codes in your Denon remote. The newest dock adds WiFi, so if you want to be net-connected but don't have CAT5, that's a good way to get there.
> 
> 
> I use a DLO HomeDock Deluxe, which also has remote control, on-screen navigation, etc. It's a bit more expensive than the cheapest Denon dock, but it works great and has probably the best GUI, at least as of a year ago, for iPod docks.



Thanks!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12287218
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...... We're not connected via HDMI. Our video = component and audio = coaxial. Is your cable box connected vie HDMI?



see the pic.....









that should do the trick.


----------



## Hamilton_1974

In case anyone was curious about the inside of the 3808 here's what it looks like!


----------



## Challkhmc

I dont know if this is a HDTV question or a receiver question, but I would like my PS3 to go via HDMI direct into my plasma and everything else (cable TV and old CD player) through the receiver . Would I use HDMI from the 3808i to the TV and an HDMI from the PS3 to the TV and an optical cable from the TV back to the receiver for audio. Or would I have the optical cable go from the PS3 directly to the receiver bypassing the plasma? Will I have audio and switching problems if I try this? Something tells me that my 1080p will be better if I go directly from the PS3 to the Kuro. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Crysmalion

Thanks, Ravenous! The reset did the trick!

The firmware has now been updated to Version 1.60

I'll now have to redo the entire setup, but that doesn't temper the relief of finally having been able to update!










Current version:

Main ver.: 1.60

Sub ver.: 0.38

DSP1: 36.49

DSP2: 39.41


Ethernet

IMG: I200711060409

BR: B200707020733

CNE: C20071106

WEB: W200711060350


GUI

FPGA Config: A070629B

PRG: 00007621

DAT: 37750008


DGTL PLD: 0.50


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/12289067
> 
> 
> Something tells me that my 1080p will be better if I go directly from the PS3 to the Kuro. Any advice? Thanks.



Go directly to the Denon. 1080p will pass thru the Denon untouched and not affect the video at all.


----------



## Tnedator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12286483
> 
> 
> If you try a Dolby Digital audio track you should see the Surround on "Standard" and then in the Parameters>Audio>Surround Par> select Dolby PLII-Cinema, etc. and that will give you the 7.1 you are looking for. PLIIx extends 5.1 to the backs for 7.1. see the pic.
> 
> 
> Also make sure under the Manual setup in Audio you have Auto Surround to ON. see pic



Thanks. I did what you said on my 5.1 DirecTV sources, and now have 7.1.


Any idea why the Blu Ray disc (Sony BDP-S300) showed DTS input and didn't give me the choice to choose a back channel out format, like I could with the Dolby Digital signal?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12286521
> 
> 
> The Denon is great in that it will remember the audio settings you select for the type of station selected! That is if you watch ESPN HD and its Dolby Digital audio you will see Surround as Standard and can select the various surround parameters, or you can select another audio format, ie Super Stadium, etc. see pic.....AND it will remember that for the next time you select a station with that audio format!



Just figured that out last night. My DD directv channels were just playing in stereo, so I changed them to decode the signal sent and got my 7.1, then on a non HD channel that was just sending stereo, I was able to choose PLIIx, and when I went back and forth between the channels, it remembered the settings. This is a great feature that my last receiver didn't have.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12287690
> 
> 
> see the pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should do the trick.



Thanks BW. I'm sorry but I still don't really get it, but tomorrow I'm going to do some more testing. We're getting an HD-DVD player tomorrow (hopefully) so we'll have more sources to test with.


----------



## Bob0115

Here's one. For now, I just have the fronts, center and sub hooked up. When I choose some of the surround modes like Dolby PL II.......cinema, I only get sound from the center channel. Dolby PLII music is ok. Some of the other modes like Wide Screen and Neural only play from the center as well????? I checked speaker config and all speakers are shown. I didn't think this was going on yesterday. Anybody have any ideas??? Thanks.


----------



## thekiwibloke

Hi. Has anyone assessed the NAD T775 / 785 against Denon 3808 /4308?


My home theatre will be based on Monitor Audio RS 6,LCR, FX,RS 1 + sub. Primary source will be Sony PS3 for CD, DVD and Blu-Ray.

Replacing my previous Marantz SR-96 receiver with a powerful, musical receiver that supports multichannel PCM over HDMI.


I'm not interested in multi-room, video upscaling, IPOD connectivity. I just want high quality, reliable music and sound over HDMI.


I have been assuming NAD will be the way to go but interested in any perspectives or experiences people have..


thanks, Raymond


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12289949
> 
> 
> Thanks BW. I'm sorry but I still don't really get it, but tomorrow I'm going to do some more testing. We're getting an HD-DVD player tomorrow (hopefully) so we'll have more sources to test with.



You need to make sure that "Auto Surround" is ON in the Manual Setup>Audio>Auto Surround menu. If it is ON then whatever surround mode you select will be maintained for that audio format on that channel. So, if you select 5/7 channel stereo for NBC that is a two channel stereo channel it will remember that setting next time you switch to that channel. Likewise if ESPN HD is Dolby Digital it will remember that setting as well.


Just need to make sure the Auto Surround in the menu mentioned above is set to ON. I hope that is what you were trying to figure out as it seemed that the channel surround mode was NOT being remembered.


----------



## bapenguin

Ok, so I just came home and turned on the receiver to watch the Wings game. No display. I cycled through the output options on my DTV receiver and got a display, then it went black again. Went to go to the menu on the GUI - Green Screen. ****. Powered off, powered on. Greeen screen. ****.


Did a firmware update. Green screen. ****.


Anybody have any ideas? This sucks, I'm suppsoed to have a Rock Band party tomorrow!!!!


----------



## bwclark

HDMI connected?


Check the connector to make sure it is seated well at both ends...sounds like it might have pulled loose. Especially if it has been working ok.


----------



## Bob0115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12290001
> 
> 
> Here's one. For now, I just have the fronts, center and sub hooked up. When I choose some of the surround modes like Dolby PL II.......cinema, I only get sound from the center channel. Dolby PLII music is ok. Some of the other modes like Wide Screen and Neural only play from the center as well????? I checked speaker config and all speakers are shown. I didn't think this was going on yesterday. Anybody have any ideas??? Thanks.



One more piece of info. If I turn the center channel off in speaker config, the sound moves to the fronts. It's as if the sound cannot be sent to fronts and center at the same time. This happens in regular Pologic as well. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12290269
> 
> 
> One more pice of info. If I turn the neter channel off in speaker config, the sound moves to the fronts. It's as if the sound cannot be sent to fronts and center at the same time. This happens in regular Pologic as well. Help would be appreciated.



This is dependent upon the type of DSP mode selected as you have found. see the pic and note. ie Widescreen will be only center channel for a two channel source, so you need to select another mode like Matrix to get the fronts into use. I think that is what the note in the pic is trying to say. Mine does the same as yours and I have a 7.1 setup. (ie widescreen).


If you have a Dolby D source, ie ESPN HD then the widescreen will work and audio will be present from the fronts as well as the other 7.1 speakers.


----------



## Bob0115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12290286
> 
> 
> This is dependent upon the type of DSP mode selected as you have found. see the pic and note. ie Widescreen will be only center channel for a two channel source, so you need to select another mode like Matrix to get the fronts into use. I think that is what the note in the pic is trying to say. Mine does the same as yours and I have a 7.1 setup. (ie widescreen).
> 
> 
> If you have a Dolby D source, ie ESPN HD then the widescreen will work and audio will be present from the fronts as well as the other 7.1 speakers.



Thanks BW. I see you've been a lot of help to a bunch of people. I see what you mean but I'm almost sure that this worked yesterday for Neural and PL cinema. I am bringing in analog through composite. Does yours do the same thing in Neural and PL Cinema.....output to center only? Appreciate your help.


----------



## bapenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12290244
> 
> 
> HDMI connected?
> 
> 
> Check the connector to make sure it is seated well at both ends...sounds like it might have pulled loose. Especially if it has been working ok.



Turns out the HDMI splitter I have went flakey. Rebooted that and all was well.


Blew away all my settings by doing a factory reset though. DOH!


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12290177
> 
> 
> You need to make sure that "Auto Surround" is ON in the Manual Setup>Audio>Auto Surround menu. If it is ON then whatever surround mode you select will be maintained for that audio format on that channel. So, if you select 5/7 channel stereo for NBC that is a two channel stereo channel it will remember that setting next time you switch to that channel. Likewise if ESPN HD is Dolby Digital it will remember that setting as well.
> 
> 
> Just need to make sure the Auto Surround in the menu mentioned above is set to ON. I hope that is what you were trying to figure out as it seemed that the channel surround mode was NOT being remembered.



That did it! It's working!! Thank's bw!!


----------



## mitchlewis

Okay, here's an easy one.....


How come every time we change sources (like changing from DVD to TV/Cable) the master volume resets itself to -39.5? Is there any way that we can get the 3808 to maintain volume as we switch between sources?


Heck, even if you switch to another source and then switch right back that volume changes to -39.5......weird.


Maybe we need to do the firmware update? Dunno.


----------



## jkim90

I have been trying to get this to work for awhile now and thought I had seen others confirm that this was software bug. It does not seem to work even with software updates...


I have mp3 files on my PC and can create a playlist in WMP that plays fine through the 3808. Whenever I choose the random function on the NET/USB playback to "on", it seems to jump it right back to "off".


Anyone have same experience or better yet, anyone get this to work correctly? Thanks.


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/12292015
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get this to work for awhile now and thought I had seen others confirm that this was software bug. It does not seem to work even with software updates...
> 
> 
> I have mp3 files on my PC and can create a playlist in WMP that plays fine through the 3808. Whenever I choose the random function on the NET/USB playback to "on", it seems to jump it right back to "off".
> 
> 
> Anyone have same experience or better yet, anyone get this to work correctly? Thanks.



This is not a bug....according to the owner's manual, random only works for USB input sources...


cheers


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12286700
> 
> 
> No....do a search for Twonky; Tversity. Many use either of these to work also.



Not sure about this, bwclark. I haven't been able to stream FLAC successfully over Twonky from my ReadyNAS. I can see the files, but they won't play.


Has anyone else had any luck with this?


----------



## mdenoon14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12286917
> 
> 
> Can someone using this receiver tell me what iPod dock you are using and if it works properly? I was reading the iPod dock reviews for this unit and a lot of people seemed to have trouble with it (at least the people posting on Amazon, Crutchfield, etc). Thanks!




I have the ASD-1R Denon IPod dock. It's OK. The only problem I have is scrolling through the songs/artists. It takes forever. You can't say type in "T" and go to the artists that start with "T". You have to start at A and keep pressing the button through all the artists until you get to "T". Granted, I just got it a couple of weeks ago and haven't had much time to play with it so there may be some shortcuts that I'm not aware of.


I do think it sounds better that just having it hooked up to the 3808 with the headphone jack and RCAs.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12286917
> 
> 
> Can someone using this receiver tell me what iPod dock you are using and if it works properly? I was reading the iPod dock reviews for this unit and a lot of people seemed to have trouble with it (at least the people posting on Amazon, Crutchfield, etc). Thanks!



I use the ASD-1R which is completely integrated with the 3808. This means that it is controlled from the receiver (either front panel or remote) and shows up as part of the receiver GUI (either front panel or screen). It works perfectly for me.


I can't see any reason to use the ASD-3W (or N) with the 3808. It does have wireless but ONLY for the dock. NONE of the 3808 network functions (and especially firmware update) will work via the ASD-3. (And the ASD-1 is cheaper.)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12291124
> 
> 
> Okay, here's an easy one.....
> 
> 
> How come every time we change sources (like changing from DVD to TV/Cable) the master volume resets itself to -39.5? Is there any way that we can get the 3808 to maintain volume as we switch between sources?
> 
> 
> Heck, even if you switch to another source and then switch right back that volume changes to -39.5......weird.
> 
> 
> Maybe we need to do the firmware update? Dunno.



It should not be doing that Mitch. Try the FW update.


----------



## Bob0115




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12290453
> 
> 
> Thanks BW. I see you've been a lot of help to a bunch of people. I see what you mean but I'm almost sure that this worked yesterday for Neural and PL cinema. I am bringing in analog through composite. Does yours do the same thing in Neural and PL Cinema.....output to center only? Appreciate your help.



Hey BW. Figured this out. Seems that signal quality/ stereo vs mono is coming into play. The srround modes I was talking about work on some channels and not on others. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob0115* /forum/post/12292783
> 
> 
> Hey BW. Figured this out. Seems that signal quality/ stereo vs mono is coming into play. The srround modes I was talking about work on some channels and not on others. Thanks for your help.




Correct....same thing here.


----------



## Citivas

Thinking of getting this receiver and a KEF speaker series (either 3005 or the 5000 series). I have read that I will need a receiver to adjust the input level to the sub with the KEF as the unit cannot do it itself. Just making sure the 3808 does this.


Also, does the network functionality work without issues if I connect it to a WAP to wirelessly connect to my Internet connection? What kind of throughput does it need to function well? And does it handle occasional connectivity blips common to WiFi without freezing or aborting acitivities?


Thanks.


----------



## Gator123

I have been reading and shopping for several months and I just ordered one from David at 6th Avenue. 973-924-8474. Mention avs to get the special price.


----------



## valmont74

I had the 3808 for about 2 months now, but the recent week or two I have noticed audio pops, perhaps 1 or 2 during a 2 hr movie. It occurs when listening to PCM 5.1 over HDMI from my BD player (Samsung BD P1200 with the latest fw).


I have not noticed the audio pops when listening to TV or streamed stereo media from my Xbox.


Any thoughts on what this may be or what causes it?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12293146
> 
> 
> I have been reading and shopping for several months and I just ordered one from David at 6th Avenue. 973-924-8474. Mention avs to get the special price.



Me too. Different guy but the same special pricing... For anyone looking at their site, what the phone sales peoeple are offering is WAY better than what they are listing on their site. Combined with the speakers, I saved four-figures.


----------



## ZenFly

Hello. I have had this receiver for a few days now and am very happy with it overall. I've not done a fw update as of yet.


My previous receiver was a Denon 3801 and I loved it. But this thing blows that one away. Fantastic sound through my Boston Acoustic 975s! Still working out some of the gui and routing but it was pretty intuitive out of the box.

I'd like to see what changes they make prior to hooking the Ethernet up.



Is there a summary of the firmware updates on this thread?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/12292212
> 
> 
> Not sure about this, bwclark. I haven't been able to stream FLAC successfully over Twonky from my ReadyNAS. I can see the files, but they won't play.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had any luck with this?



Check this post....he is doing this with TwonkyMedia....
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1535


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZenFly* /forum/post/12293379
> 
> 
> Hello. I have had this receiver for a few days now and am very happy with it overall. I've not done a fw update as of yet.
> 
> 
> My previous receiver was a Denon 3801 and I loved it. But this thing blows that one away. Fantastic sound through my Boston Acoustic 975s! Still working out some of the gui and routing but it was pretty intuitive out of the box.
> 
> I'd like to see what changes they make prior to hooking the Ethernet up.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a summary of the firmware updates on this thread?



Denon has not yet provided a FW update listing...that I have found.


Here is some info....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1581


----------



## Nuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12225985
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked previously in this thread, but does anyone use the 3808 with 4 ohm speakers? If so, how does it handle the load?



I am running Martin Logan Vistas as my Fronts and it handles those fine with all other speakers being 8 ohms.







Loud, very loud and clear. I used Audessy set-up with the mike mounted on the tripod and it did work out fine. I did end up, moving my Sub volume up, but it does sound good and is quite loud versus my 2001 Onkyo which was a 75 watt per channel unit.


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12293474
> 
> 
> Denon has not yet provided a FW update listing...that I have found.
> 
> 
> Here is some info....
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1581



Thank you for the reply. I haven't tried the audessy setup yet. I do have the surround option thing so maybe this one has fairly new fw.


----------



## snowboarder

I just want to tell everybody how great this unit is.

People post often when they have problems or complains, but

rarely when they are happy. So I'll do it.

Everything, and I mean everything works without a single problem.

All the connections, True HD and DTS Master Audio, uncompressed,

everything sounds amazing. No lip-sync issues, nothing. Firmware

update with an ethernet cable - no problems (not that I really needed

to upgrade fw anyway). The sound quality is a joy.

No heat problem. No problems at all!

I connected my 3808 to an amazing Rotel 1085 D-series amp.

I'm using all 4 HDMI inputs, Toshiba A35, Panasonic BD30, Moto cable box

and Oppo 980H.

I guess I will never try an Onkyo product. I'm so glad they didn't

deliver when I was waiting for weeks.

Did I mention the sound quality?

My friends can't believe I'm getting this quality from such a small system.


I'm very, very happy with Denon.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/12292212
> 
> 
> Not sure about this, bwclark. I haven't been able to stream FLAC successfully over Twonky from my ReadyNAS. I can see the files, but they won't play.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had any luck with this?



I stream FLAC through TVersity. Works great.


----------



## Crysmalion

Doing the FW update has also improved the 2-way RF interaction with the RC7000 remote. I now get the RDS info from the tuner on the rmote as well (didn't when I had FW V1.05)

I'm loving this unit more and more every day!!


----------



## rizzxx7

latest FW definitely improved the audessy, I used to get crazy readings on the distance now they are spot on and the sound seems flawless.


----------



## terzaghi

does anyone know if using this receiver combined with the toshiba a2 hd dvd player will allow me to take advantage of all of the HD sound formats?


----------



## snowboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/12295577
> 
> 
> latest FW definitely improved the audessy, I used to get crazy readings on the distance now they are spot on and the sound seems flawless.



So what's "the latest" FW? 1.57 or 1.6? I have 1.57 installed

a week ago and it was "latest" then...


----------



## drj2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12295879
> 
> 
> does anyone know if using this receiver combined with the toshiba a2 hd dvd player will allow me to take advantage of all of the HD sound formats?



You can listen to True HD via HDMI. The A2 will convert the True HD to multi channel PCM. The 3808 will povide PLII processing if you want to use your rear channels with a 7.1 set up. If you want to send the True HD via bitstream so that the 3808 will do the processing you will need a XA2 of HDA 35.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/12296541
> 
> 
> You can listen to True HD via HDMI. The A2 will convert the True HD to multi channel PCM. The 3808 will povide PLII processing if you want to use your rear channels with a 7.1 set up. If you want to send the True HD via bitstream so that the 3808 will do the processing you will need a XA2 of HDA 35.



Thanks, sounds like I am good to go.


Is there really any advantage to having the receiver do the processing instead of the player? I mean either it:


a.) gets processed by player sent to receiver then sent to speakers

or

b.) gets sent to receiver, processed, then sent to speakers.


I don't see how one could possibly have an advantage over the other.


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12293394
> 
> 
> Check this post....he is doing this with TwonkyMedia....
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1535



Yes, I saw that post some time ago, but the link pointing to the 'instructions' is broken, and I haven't been able to find the source. In any case, it refers to the HP MediaVault, and I have a ReadyNAS. I'm not sure the instructions would apply.


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12294877
> 
> 
> I stream FLAC through TVersity. Works great.




Thanks, Spanky. Yes, I saw that streaming through TVersity seems to work ok, and if I can't find a solution to the Twonky issue, I'll probably ditch it for TVersity. But I'm using Twonky to stream video to my XBox 360 from my NAS, which works just fine -- I'd hate to load Tversity up and find that I can no longer stream video to the 360 (which the 3808 can't do). Any idea if video to 360 also works with TVersity?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12292765
> 
> 
> It should not be doing that Mitch. Try the FW update.



Successfully updated our AVR-3808CI! Whoo Hoo! Took about an hour with a wireless connection. Wireless router>wirelss into MacMini>MacMini Ethernet Sharing Output to Denon. (I'm surprised it worked so well!)


Problem is, our volume still resets itself to -39.5 db everytime we switch sources. Where else can I get help on this? (it's driving my wife nutz) Should I call Denon? Or is that a waste of time?


----------



## pbmpharmacist

I'm getting very occasional pops out of my speakers with a Denon 3808. MAYBE happens once a movie or once every couple of TV shows. At first, I thought it was from my cable box or the recording but now that I'm getting it from Blu-ray disks I'm worried. Anyone else have that problem? I'm running the lastest firmware.


----------



## terzaghi

pbm, maybe a speaker or subwoofer problem? MAybe you can hook up another receiver (if you have one) and see if it still happens.


----------



## Heado

Hello All .... I'm new to this forum, but I've been absorbing all the great information the past week. This is a wonderful resource and I look forward to contributing some information back to the community at some point.


Just got my 3808CI last week. I'm kind of a "connected home" geek so I've been trying out all the streaming features this baby supports. So far i'm pretty impressed. I was blown away by how much better my networked music sounds on this thing vs. my Roku Soundbridge.


Anyway, I am having a network issue that I'm trying to debug. I've gone through the firmware update process and I think I'm current because when I do a check it tells me I have the latest. Can someone tell me how to view my firmware versions ... I can't figure that out??


The problem I'm working on is that I loose my network connection (music stops playing, Net/USB interface freezes up) about 15-30 seconds after starting up another DLNA device on my network. The other DLNA devices are a Roku SoundBridge and a DivX Connected Beta player. Both of these effect the 3808CI the same way, and effectively cause it to loose its network connectivity. If I power off the other DLNA devices and do a power reset on the 3808CI it comes back to life and everything is fine. Then the whole cycle repeats when I turn on another DLNA device.


Once I verify my firmware is the latest I'll do some more testing on this ... but if anyone out there has experienced this bug I'd love to hear your thoughts.


Thanks!

-K


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12298194
> 
> 
> pbm, maybe a speaker or subwoofer problem? MAybe you can hook up another receiver (if you have one) and see if it still happens.



I ended up going to the store and exchanging for another one. I have had at least 6 receivers hooked up over the last 2 years and this is a new problem. Anyway, we'll see if this one does it.


----------



## devilchicken

Has anybody noticed a zipper noise when turning the volume up fast?

I was listening to some music today and when i turned it up (rapidly, but not really loud) I noticed it. I thought the receiver had some correction for it, guess not. Unless mine is kinda faulty, but I don't think so. Oh well.


ps. And just to make sure, the volume didn't even get to -20db so it wasn't clipping or anything.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12297793
> 
> 
> I'm getting very occasional pops out of my speakers with a Denon 3808. MAYBE happens once a movie or once every couple of TV shows. At first, I thought it was from my cable box or the recording but now that I'm getting it from Blu-ray disks I'm worried. Anyone else have that problem? I'm running the lastest firmware.



Yes, I have the same issue - my previous post sound very similar to the problems you experience.



> Quote:
> I had the 3808 for about 2 months now, but the recent week or two I have noticed audio pops, perhaps 1 or 2 during a 2 hr movie. It occurs when listening to PCM 5.1 over HDMI from my BD player (Samsung BD P1200 with the latest fw).
> 
> 
> I have not noticed the audio pops when listening to TV or streamed stereo media from my Xbox.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what this may be or what causes it?


----------



## pbmpharmacist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12299373
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the same issue - my previous post sound very similar to the problems you experience.



Well, I went to the store and exchanged mine for another one. I'll report back if the replacement also exhibits this "popping".


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12297368
> 
> 
> Problem is, our volume still resets itself to -39.5 db everytime we switch sources. Where else can I get help on this? (it's driving my wife nutz) Should I call Denon? Or is that a waste of time?




What do you have the Volume Control set at (Power On)? Try putting a number in there, ie -40 db if it shows "Last". Very puzzling


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12300128
> 
> 
> What do you have the Volume Control set at (Power On)? Try putting a number in there, ie -40 db if it shows "Last". Very puzzling



Thanks BW, you're really great for helping all of us on this thread!


Unfortunately I have already tried that. The Volume Control>Power On is currently set to "Last", but I tried setting it to 0db and that didn't make any difference. I'll try it again with -40 db but I don't think it's going to make any difference.


What's weird is that it always goes to -39.5 db. Why 39.5? Weird.


Do you think I should call Denon? (this isn't a major issue)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12300453
> 
> 
> 
> The Volume Control>Power On is currently set to "Last", but I tried setting it to 0db and that didn't make any difference. I'll try it again with -40 db but I don't think it's going to make any difference.
> 
> 
> What's weird is that it always goes to -39.5 db. Why 39.5? Weird.
> 
> 
> Do you think I should call Denon? (this isn't a major issue)




I would not try 0 db! Might blow your speakers...









But at least try something other than "Last".


I can't think of any setting that would be causing this to occur.

Try Denon to see what they say.....



EDIT: Also make sure you do not have two sets of cables connected from the same source to the Denon, ie HDMI AND Component. Perhaps you have both and both are active and this is confusing the Denon causing the issue.


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12293146
> 
> 
> I have been reading and shopping for several months and I just ordered one from David at 6th Avenue. 973-924-8474. Mention avs to get the special price.





Ordered one today from Scott at 6th Ave too. Was looking at the Yama 3800 and Elite 94 but the fantastic price convinced me to try the Denon. I hope it sound good with my Polk's.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12300494
> 
> 
> I would not try 0 db! Might blow your speakers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But at least try something other than "Last".
> 
> 
> I can't think of any setting that would be causing this to occur.
> 
> Try Denon to see what they say.....
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also make sure you do not have two sets of cables connected from the same source to the Denon, ie HDMI AND Component. Perhaps you have both and both are active and this is confusing the Denon causing the issue.




hehehehe! Sorry, I meant to say "----" not 0 db. I tried 40 db and it's still the same. I'm going to call Denon next week and see what they say.


AUDESSY SETTINGS

What's everyone doing with their Audessy settings? When listening to a Dolby Digital movie my center channel now sounds like a crappy AM radio.


Should I:


1) Try running the Audessy again

2) Try doing my own custom settings (haven't tried that yet)

3) Sell my speaker system and buy a new one


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/12297349
> 
> 
> Thanks, Spanky. Yes, I saw that streaming through TVersity seems to work ok, and if I can't find a solution to the Twonky issue, I'll probably ditch it for TVersity. But I'm using Twonky to stream video to my XBox 360 from my NAS, which works just fine -- I'd hate to load Tversity up and find that I can no longer stream video to the 360 (which the 3808 can't do). Any idea if video to 360 also works with TVersity?



I can't say for sure as I don't have a 360. But there is a whole forum on TVersity's site dedicated to using TVersity with the 360:

http://forums.tversity.com/viewforum.php?f=24


----------



## BuckNaked

Since I know we're not supposed to talk about price here, can someone please PM me and let me know what a good online price is....


thanks.


----------



## thekiwibloke

Hi. I see a few people on this thread are using the 3808 as a preamp/decoder and using a separate power amp. Does that suggest the receiver does not have an adequate power am p stage, or are people doing this for exceptional situations (e.g. speakers that are particularly hard to drive)?


thanks.


----------



## bcoombs

I have the Panasonic DMP-BD30K and the 3808ci, and I can't seem to get TrueHD to decode on the receiver. I'm playing the TMNT Blu-Ray. Any suggestions? I have the Panasonic outputting Bitstream for all audio output settings. The receiver just displays Dolby Digital.


----------



## Rhythmx

I just checked out Hairspray. While the movie is listed as being 7.1 DTS-HD MA, my receiver shows the blu ray player as only streaming 5.1. However, the New Line HD intro is in 7.1? Anyone else have this issue?


Mark


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12299871
> 
> 
> Well, I went to the store and exchanged mine for another one. I'll report back if the replacement also exhibits this "popping".



Yes, please do tell me how the new one work. Did the store have any theory on what may have caused this?

I contacted my store today, and they told me to bring in the reciever so they could conduct some tests over night with a gadget that would meassure the outputs and any irregularities.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12303869
> 
> 
> I have the Panasonic DMP-BD30K and the 3808ci, and I can't seem to get TrueHD to decode on the receiver. I'm playing the TMNT Blu-Ray. Any suggestions? I have the Panasonic outputting Bitstream for all audio output settings. The receiver just displays Dolby Digital.



Did you turn off secondary audio mixing in the menu?


You cannot output TrueHD or DTS-HD MA through HDMI unless you disable secondary audio mixing (sounds for buttons, animations, etc).


----------



## Tnedator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/12289504
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did what you said on my 5.1 DirecTV sources, and now have 7.1.
> 
> 
> Any idea why the Blu Ray disc (Sony BDP-S300) showed DTS input and didn't give me the choice to choose a back channel out format, like I could with the Dolby Digital signal?



I had a 'duhhhh' moment. I was attempting to make the changes when the movie was paused (so my wife wouldn't get pissed about missing anything), and when the movie is paused, it isn't sending a DTS signal. Making the change with the movie playing allowed me to change the back channel out setting.


----------



## Citivas

I have a 3808 and a KEF 3005 5.1 system arriving this week and had a few newbie (been a while since I upgraded receivers) questions on the setup. I appreciate any help.


Besides the 5.1 speakers, my primary input devices will be a PS3 (movies and games), a DirecTV TiVo HR10-250 DVR (likely later swapped out with our HR-20), a Wii, an old Pioneer Laserdisc player and a Samsung DVD/VCR combo. I am primarily interested in the PS3 and the DVR. The display is a Panasonic 50 1080i plasma.


My questions:


1) With exceptions, we don't intend to rumble the house with very loud sound and effects. We want to clearly hear the vocal tracks well over the sound effects. One of the things we hate about the default setups at electronics stores is the effects overpowering the vocals. (We also notice this when playing DVD or HD TV content on our TV's built-in speakers.) So how can we tweak the configuration to assure it favors the vocal tracts?


2) The TV has only 1 HDMI input. I will use it for the 3808, but sometimes the TV's internal speakers are fine. If the receiver is turned off will it still pass both audio and video through the HDMI or will it always have to be on? (The HR10-250 doesn't simultaneously send a signal from the HDMI and component so I can't just use another set of cables direct to the TV).


3) Does the Denon pass-through audio and video through the HDMI, so that I can use the TV speakers if I want?


4) How should I set the audio output on the PS3 for the best results? Will the settings work for both standard and Blue- Ray content?


5) For anyone familiar with the KEF 3005 series, what speaker cable should I my runs? I intent to use their stands so there may be thickness limitations and I also understand they are picky about what connection types they accept.


6) I understand that I need to do some kind of crossover to increase the levels to the sub-woofer to get adequate bass levels and that the sub-woofer doesn't handle this itself. Could someone point me to the right place in the Denon user manual to accomplish this or quickly explain it?


7) Should I worry about plugging the Denon into the same surge protector as all my other components or should I give it it's own?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12305172
> 
> 
> Did you turn off secondary audio mixing in the menu?
> 
> 
> You cannot output TrueHD or DTS-HD MA through HDMI unless you disable secondary audio mixing (sounds for buttons, animations, etc).



I checked, and I had turned off secondary audio mixing. I still wasn't getting TrueHD. Any other thoughts? I'm stumped.


I haven't done any FW updates yet, if that makes a difference...


----------



## Nuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuru* /forum/post/12293641
> 
> 
> I am running Martin Logan Vistas as my Fronts and it handles those fine with all other speakers being 8 ohms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loud, very loud and clear. I used Audessy set-up with the mike mounted on the tripod and it did work out fine. I did end up, moving my Sub volume up, but it does sound good and is quite loud versus my 2001 Onkyo which was a 75 watt per channel unit.



I am running also:


Polk Csi3 center

Paradigm Subwoofer

Bose 161's - soon to be replaced - any suggestions


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12302031
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure as I don't have a 360. But there is a whole forum on TVersity's site dedicated to using TVersity with the 360:
> 
> http://forums.tversity.com/viewforum.php?f=24



TVersity does work for streaming video to the 360.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12305846
> 
> 
> I checked, and I had turned off secondary audio mixing. I still wasn't getting TrueHD. Any other thoughts? I'm stumped.
> 
> 
> I haven't done any FW updates yet, if that makes a difference...



Did you select bitstream audio output rather than PCM? And did you actually select the TrueHD track through the menu on the disk?


The firmware update on the BD30 improves stability with DVD playback and fixes the issue with the Spiderman3 BD. It doesn't have anything to do with bitstream output.


----------



## chiune




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mary Ann* /forum/post/12219907
> 
> 
> No audio lags what so ever, and I have 3 HDMI devices hooked up to it. I haven't played a game yet. I just got the PS3 so it's been all HD TV, HD DVD and Bluray. The lag in between switching channels is a pain, but I can live with it. Just set up your remote to turn the receiver on first, then the device and then the TV, assuming you are going HDMI. It's that handshake thing.....



By "the lag between switching channels" do you mean switching between TV channels or between HD TV, HD DVD and Blueray? Has anyone else noticed a lag when switching between TV channels?


----------



## Nuru

All, i know the info is withi the 100 pages of threads,and I apologize, but I would like someone to repeat or direrct me to the links that contain


The reset sequence


How to get the software version displayed?


Also before I reset, has anyone else sovled the bad IP address issue?

Background:

I have a bad IP address and will probably need to reset and potentially download the latest update. I already downloaded an update about 10 daya ago and it went off without a hitch, but that did not fix my Bad IP address display (IP address the unit is displaying does not fit my network schema). My network has a Linksys router with DHCP enabled and every other connected device presents the correct IP address and I am able to communicate with them via my PC, but not the Denon.


----------



## bapenguin

Does anybody know a way to pass audio via HDMI if AMP is on too? Or do I have to set it to TV everytime I want the audio to be passed along?


Is there a way I could output the audio via optical instead of the HDMI if the audio is going in via HDMI?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nuru* /forum/post/12307022
> 
> 
> All, i know the info is withi the 100 pages of threads,and I apologize, but I would like someone to repeat or direrct me to the links that contain
> 
> 
> The reset sequence
> 
> 
> How to get the software version displayed?
> 
> 
> Also before I reset, has anyone else sovled the bad IP address issue?
> 
> Background:
> 
> I have a bad IP address and will probably need to reset and potentially download the latest update. I already downloaded an update about 10 daya ago and it went off without a hitch, but that did not fix my Bad IP address display (IP address the unit is displaying does not fit my network schema). My network has a Linksys router with DHCP enabled and every other connected device presents the correct IP address and I am able to communicate with them via my PC, but not the Denon.



If you have "Use DHCP" selected on the Denon, then I would try:


Turn the Denon off, turn the router off, turn the router back on, turn the Denon back on.


If that doesn't yield a new IP address you could also try switching to "Manual IP Address" then back to "Using DHCP". Maybe that will do it?


But yes I agree. It would REALLY COOL if someone knowlegeable took to time to kind of rewrite the manual in an online thread. This manual is downright cryptic!


----------



## terzaghi

I will answer the ones that I know



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12305828
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and a KEF 3005 5.1 system arriving this week and had a few newbie (been a while since I upgraded receivers) questions on the setup. I appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> Besides the 5.1 speakers, my primary input devices will be a PS3 (movies and games), a DirecTV TiVo HR10-250 DVR (likely later swapped out with our HR-20), a Wii, an old Pioneer Laserdisc player and a Samsung DVD/VCR combo. I am primarily interested in the PS3 and the DVR. The display is a Panasonic 50” 1080i plasma.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 
> 1) With exceptions, we don’t intend to rumble the house with very loud sound and effects. We want to clearly hear the vocal tracks well over the sound effects. One of the things we hate about the default setups at electronics stores is the effects overpowering the vocals. (We also notice this when playing DVD or HD TV content on our TV’s built-in speakers.) So how can we tweak the configuration to assure it favors the vocal tracts?



Sounds like you need a new sound system, one with an clear center channel. The audessey EQ should calibrate things correctly so that Dialogue comes through clear and you don't have to strain to hear them.


> Quote:
> 2) The TV has only 1 HDMI input. I will use it for the 3808, but sometimes the TV’s internal speakers are fine. If the receiver is turned off will it still pass both audio and video through the HDMI or will it always have to be on? (The HR10-250 doesn’t simultaneously send a signal from the HDMI and component so I can’t just use another set of cables direct to the TV).



The receiver has to be on to pass audio and video via hdmi


> Quote:
> 3) Does the Denon pass-through audio and video through the HDMI, so that I can use the TV speakers if I want?



The denon will pass through both audio and video to the tv via hdmi if you choose. The manual discusses how to output audio to the tv. However, while sending audio to the tv you can not do any video scaling


> Quote:
> 4) How should I set the audio output on the PS3 for the best results? Will the settings work for both standard and Blue- Ray content?



sorry I don't owen a ps3


> Quote:
> 5) For anyone familiar with the KEF 3005 series, what speaker cable should I my runs? I intent to use their stands so there may be thickness limitations and I also understand they are picky about what connection types they accept.



I know nothing about the KEF3005 seies, but in my opinion speaker cable doesn't matter much. you could get the same sound from a $5,000 speaker cable as you can from a lamp cord. I typically use bluejeanscable.com for my speaker cable purchase. you may have to use a smaller wire if there is some limitations on that end.


> Quote:
> 6) I understand that I need to do some kind of crossover to increase the levels to the sub-woofer to get adequate bass levels and that the sub-woofer doesn’t handle this itself. Could someone point me to the right place in the Denon user manual to accomplish this or quickly explain it?



The audessey eq auto set up will handle all of this for you if you choose. you can manually go in and change the crossover if you are not happy with it's results. Typically oyu will want to put the crossover setting on your sub to bypass, and let the receiver handle the crossover.

[/quote]


> Quote:
> 7) Should I worry about plugging the Denon into the same surge protector as all my other components or should I give it it’s own?



Not sure on this one. I have an $80 surge protector with nearly all of my components plugged in. My sub will be arriving soon and it will have it's own outlet.


> Quote:
> Thanks for any help.



Keep in mind that I am no expert, and hopefully others will chime in and help respond to your questions


----------



## RGrim

I'm in the process of updating my buddys firmware on the 3808 (he doesn't have high speed internet) and right now it seems to be about halfway complete. Once the firmware update is complete, is there any special steps I need to take to complete the update? Meaning, does the unit automatically power down, do I have to power the unit down, the manual doesn't tell you any of these things as far as I can see? Thanks a million.


----------



## jazzzione

Nothing special is required once update is complete.


----------



## RGrim

Update is complete, how do you verify that you have the latest firmware installed. Is there a way to pull up the firmware information to tell what was installed? Thanks again.


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12307999
> 
> 
> Update is complete, how do you verify that you have the latest firmware installed. Is there a way to pull up the firmware information to tell what was installed? Thanks again.



Just select CHECK for Updates in the menu (manual setup, options), if it written LATEST then you have the latest, if it's written 3-4min then it need to update Ethernet/Web section...


----------



## bs0

Hi Everyone,


Sorry if this is a duplicate question/post. I did some searching and couldn't see any summary/FAQ of what to do soon after getting this receiver. I got the receiver last week and have it set up and working pretty well other than the fact I can not get it on to my wireless network. I suspect it has something to do with my apple airport express although i am not completely convinced given i have used the airport express to bridge wirelessethernet before (on an old xbox).


So, can anyone summarize quickly or point me to where I should be looking for what to do? The amp does not seem to be pulling an IP address, so I gather I might need to reset it (how to do?, lose all settings i think) and try again? After that, and assuming i can get an IP address, do i then need to initiate a bunch of firmware updates? Finally, after that i am done?










Lastly, quick question - i have a denon dvd 2930CI hooked to the amp via HDMI and the amp going out via HDMI to a pioneer 50" plasma (PDP-5070). Question is, do i have the dvd do the audio decoding or the amp? Likewise for video scaling etc, should i have the amp do that or the TV? Not sure how to set it either way though in the settings.


thanks!!!

Brett


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bs0* /forum/post/12308715
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a duplicate question/post. I did some searching and couldn't see any summary/FAQ of what to do soon after getting this receiver. I got the receiver last week and have it set up and working pretty well other than the fact I can not get it on to my wireless network. I suspect it has something to do with my apple airport express although i am not completely convinced given i have used the airport express to bridge wirelessethernet before (on an old xbox).
> 
> 
> So, can anyone summarize quickly or point me to where I should be looking for what to do? The amp does not seem to be pulling an IP address, so I gather I might need to reset it (how to do?, lose all settings i think) and try again? After that, and assuming i can get an IP address, do i then need to initiate a bunch of firmware updates? Finally, after that i am done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, quick question - i have a denon dvd 2930CI hooked to the amp via HDMI and the amp going out via HDMI to a pioneer 50" plasma (PDP-5070). Question is, do i have the dvd do the audio decoding or the amp? Likewise for video scaling etc, should i have the amp do that or the TV? Not sure how to set it either way though in the settings.
> 
> 
> thanks!!!
> 
> Brett



I was able to update using Aiport Extreme base station transmitting to a MacMini. I then shared the MacMini's ethernet connection and connected an ethernet cable to the Denon. I've now successfully updated the Denon twice with that setup. (the point is not that my setup is the way to go, but that using Airport and Mac devices should work just fine)


----------



## easycure299

Hello,


I am now totally confused after reading manuals and searching threads...I just picked up the 3808CI receiver this week. I have hooked up a sony bdp-s300 blu ray player to the receiver using an HDMI cable. I have a 7.1 speaker setup as well. So, what should the audio settings be on the player and the receiver? The s300 for audio has AUTO or PCM. If I select PCM, the receiver displays multi channel, and auto displays whatever the audio is ie dts or dolby. What should the dvd player be set to? What should the receiver then be set to? I've played a lot of different audi tracks and I see all the speakers displayed on the right side of the denon display, but I never see the two surround back speakers on the left side of the display...so I'm really confused now. I do have the receiver set up to use 2 speakers for the back. Any advice is greatly appreciated....


----------



## Heado




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12307756
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of updating my buddys firmware on the 3808 (he doesn't have high speed internet) and right now it seems to be about halfway complete. Once the firmware update is complete, is there any special steps I need to take to complete the update? Meaning, does the unit automatically power down, do I have to power the unit down, the manual doesn't tell you any of these things as far as I can see? Thanks a million.




My only advice, is to check for a new firmware immediately after you complete. My 3808 was brand new last week and I went through this process about 5 times before i got the message "update: latest" ... in other words it looks like you have to through a series of updates to get to the current versions.


----------



## RGrim

Firmware updated first time in about 1 hour, maybe less. Once I went in to check the version, "LATEST" was clearly there. What exactly did the firmware update by the way, my buddy asked but I couldn't answer. Thanks again.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *easycure299* /forum/post/12309280
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am now totally confused after reading manuals and searching threads...I just picked up the 3808CI receiver this week. I have hooked up a sony bdp-s300 blu ray player to the receiver using an HDMI cable. I have a 7.1 speaker setup as well. So, what should the audio settings be on the player and the receiver? The s300 for audio has AUTO or PCM. If I select PCM, the receiver displays multi channel, and auto displays whatever the audio is ie dts or dolby. What should the dvd player be set to? What should the receiver then be set to? I've played a lot of different audi tracks and I see all the speakers displayed on the right side of the denon display, but I never see the two surround back speakers on the left side of the display...so I'm really confused now. I do have the receiver set up to use 2 speakers for the back. Any advice is greatly appreciated....



From what I recall, you're supposed to set it to "Auto" and then select the appropriate track from the disk menu. When a LPCM (uncompressed audio) track is available on the disk, you want to select that and the Denon should indicate it is receiving multichannel audio. The S300 will not decode or output TrueHD nor DTS-HD MA audio; it switches to Dolby Digital and DTS when you select those tracks.


You won't be able to take advantage of Blu-ray disks with TrueHD or DTS-HD MA audio because your S300 can't decode those formats and it can't pass them to your Denon for decoding. Basically, that functionality on your Denon is wasted by the S300. You would have to exchange the S300 for the new $450 Panasonic DMP-BD30 if you want to experience the superior audio tracks on those titles.


----------



## BuckNaked

Well, I finally took the plunge. I ordered an '08 yesterday from 6th Ave....ships in a week. This will replace my 3805 which has been a good and loyal friend for a number of years.


I've been reading through a lot of these posts yesterday and today, and it looks like I have a bit of work ahead of me before I'm up and running. First off, it's clear I'll need to have a wireless network set up in my house...that's OK. As the network's base is in a room far from my HT, am I correct to assume I will need of of these before I can do anything?:

Wireless Router 


....and that device gets pluged into the "ethernet" port of the 3808?


Thanks.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12310457
> 
> Wireless Router
> 
> 
> ....and that device gets pluged into the "ethernet" port of the 3808?.



You need a device that will function as a wireless bridge.


I don't know whether that Linksys has a bridge mode or not. I know that this router and this router will operate in bridge mode.


----------



## Heado




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12310457
> 
> 
> Well, I finally took the plunge. I ordered an '08 yesterday from 6th Ave....ships in a week. This will replace my 3805 which has been a good and loyal friend for a number of years.
> 
> 
> I've been reading through a lot of these posts yesterday and today, and it looks like I have a bit of work ahead of me before I'm up and running. First off, it's clear I'll need to have a wireless network set up in my house...that's OK. As the network's base is in a room far from my HT, am I correct to assume I will need of of these before I can do anything?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and that device gets pluged into the "ethernet" port of the 3808?
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Are you running a wireless network at all in your home now? Reading your post closer, I assume you are not. So, you'll actually need a wireless router such as the linksys in your home, probably at your "network's base" to use your description above. Then you'll need a wireless bridge that you can place near the 3808 and plug into the ethernet port. The bridge will communicate through 802.11 (wirelesss) back to your wireless router at your network base and that wireless router is plugged into your home network.


I hope that makes sense.


-K


----------



## cydog3

I have gone back and forth between onkyo 875 and denon 3808. I have read both threads (boy that took awhile lol ) I am going to move forward on the 3808 . Question I have is where are people [urchasing this for 1200 that I have seen in this thread? I can find it for 1174 shipped but not from authorized dealer. Seems all the authorised dealers have it for 1599



Thanks in advance


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heado* /forum/post/12310938
> 
> 
> Are you running a wireless network at all in your home now? Reading your post closer, I assume you are not. So, you'll actually need a wireless router such as the linksys in your home, probably at your "network's base" to use your description above. Then you'll need a wireless bridge that you can place near the 3808 and plug into the ethernet port. The bridge will communicate through 802.11 (wirelesss) back to your wireless router at your network base and that wireless router is plugged into your home network.
> 
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> -K



I do have a wireless network, through AT&T U-verse. There is a unit called the "controller" which is downstairs. This sends a signal to all my cable boxes and to my PC which has a small "receiver" unit which plugs into a USB port. From looking at the 3808 manual online, it looks like my only option is with a device having an ethernet port. I believe the two devices recommended by bfdtv above will work with this.


Thanks all.


----------



## daron73m

After detecting my sub the phrase "caution" come up and it stops detecting my speakers. I have retryed several times and it continues to do the same thing??


----------



## kyle454

*Well, I also finally took the plunge and ordered a 3808ci today from 6th Ave.....the deal is just too good to pass up!







I mean $400+ off of msrp WITH an additional 3 year warranty AND free shipping??? Easy decision!!










This will replace my Pioneer 1015tx which has been a good receiver too, but we all need HDMI now!










I've been reading through a lot of these posts and...did I read somewhere that you can get Dolby® True HD sound with th A2 over HDMI??


thanks!*


----------



## cydog3

I Also took the plunge and ordered one tonight. Cant wait to get it in !!!!










Big thanks to the person who PM'd me helping me out!!!!


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12310980
> 
> 
> I have gone back and forth between onkyo 875 and denon 3808. I have read both threads (boy that took awhile lol ) I am going to move forward on the 3808 . Question I have is where are people [urchasing this for 1200 that I have seen in this thread? I can find it for 1174 shipped but not from authorized dealer. Seems all the authorised dealers have it for 1599
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I just joined AVS when I became interested in getting various points of view between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808ci. I know that if you go onto the Denon website, they provide a list of authorized retailers to purchase from. More specifically, there are three that sell Denon refurbs. dakmart.com lists the Denon slightly below $1200 (not including shipping). Not sure if I could provide the price - I read in one of the previous posts that it wasn't appropriate to list the prices.


Anyhow, if you trust the refurb'd product, it may be the way to go.


Good Luck.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12311574
> 
> 
> I've been reading through a lot of these posts and...did I read somewhere that you can get Dolby® True HD sound with th A2 over HDMI??



As of today, you will only see Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA mode on your Denon receiver when using a HDMI connection with the following players:

HD-DVD Players

Toshiba HD-A35
Toshiba HD-XA2 (requires 2.7 firmware )

Blu-ray players

Panasonic DMP-BD30 (most widely recommended)
Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD
Samsung BD-P1400


You will not see Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, or DTS-HD MA on your receiver with any other players on the market today.


If it were me, I would buy the Panasonic DMP-BD30 for Blu-ray playback and Toshiba HD-XA2 for HD-DVD and DVD playback. The Panasonic is a great Blu-ray player, but its DVD playback leaves something to be desired. The Toshiba HD-XA2 is about the best you can do for DVD playback today (at any price).


You can still experience TrueHD audio with the HD-A2, but it won't show up that way on the Denon. The HD-A2 cannot output the TrueHD bitstream to the Denon for decoding, but it can decode TrueHD into LCPM and then output LPCM to the Denon via HDMI. The Denon will display Multichannel PCM when fed by the HD-A2.


----------



## JediMaster109

Ok, after some looking, I havn't been able to find the answear to my question...


Here is my equipment...

Denon 3808

Toshiba A35 HD-DVD

Panasonic DMP-BD30K


I am bitstreaming all audio to the 3808.

My question is when I enable Direct or Pure direct mode I only get 2ch output? Except with 5.1 PCM audio on Blu-Ray. Otherwise on Standard Surround I get 5.1 decoding of True HD, DTS MA and Digtal +...

Is there something wrong with my receiver? Shouldn't it be 5.1 output?

Do I have a setting wrong somewhere? HELP?

Thanks!


----------



## phantasm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12311574
> 
> *Well, I also finally took the plunge and ordered a 3808ci today from 6th Ave.....the deal is just too good to pass up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean $400+ off of msrp WITH an additional 3 year warranty AND free shipping??? Easy decision!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will replace my Pioneer 1015tx which has been a good receiver too, but we all need HDMI now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading through a lot of these posts and...did I read somewhere that you can get Dolby® True HD sound with th A2 over HDMI??
> 
> 
> thanks!*



Can anyone tell me how long this is going on for please? I have a feeling I read the post 28 minutes too late.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12310800
> 
> 
> You need a device that will function as a wireless bridge.
> 
> 
> I don't know whether that Linksys has a bridge mode or not. I know that this router and this router will operate in bridge mode.



My networking guy at work recommended I use the Netgear powerline instead of establishing a new wi-fi bridge to my existing WAP. It plugs into any power outlet and its twin plugs in to an outlet near my main router and I run ethernet hard cable from each. He said it is faster and easier.


Does anyone have any experience trying this? I actually used an early version of theproduct about 5 years ago but at the time it would fail anytime there was the slightest power fluxuation and I wouldhave to unplug andre-plug each end. Then wi-fi took over and I bolted with it... That said, it would be easier if it works than a new bridge and it would be a lower profile i my setup and I have had wireless interference in the past.


Thanks.


Does anyone have any


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckchay* /forum/post/12311724
> 
> 
> I just joined AVS when I became interested in getting various points of view between the Onkyo 875 and the Denon 3808ci. I know that if you go onto the Denon website, they provide a list of authorized retailers to purchase from. More specifically, there are three that sell Denon refurbs. dakmart.com lists the Denon slightly below $1200 (not including shipping). Not sure if I could provide the price - I read in one of the previous posts that it wasn't appropriate to list the prices.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, if you trust the refurb'd product, it may be the way to go.
> 
> 
> Good Luck.



Without being specific (because it is against the rules), you can do better than that price brand new from an authorized seller. I did just last Friday. A bunch of others have too. PM me if you need a lead.


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantasm* /forum/post/12312377
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long this is going on for please? I have a feeling I read the post 28 minutes too late.



You have to call them. It's the best price anywhere for it by far. Looks like alot of people have ordered it there this month. I get mine Wends or Thurs


----------



## daron73m

Im at a loss now. Bought a good linksys router hooked it up. Internet is working and ports 1 and 2 are green to go. Hook up Dennon "connection failed" This is really getting frustrating or pissing me off now. Had this dam thing for over two weeks and I cant get firmware connected to update!?!?!?!?

















thank u for any suggestions


----------



## Heado




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12311228
> 
> 
> I do have a wireless network, through AT&T U-verse.
> 
> Thanks all.




Nice!!! Then you are the envy of many of my friends.

















You're all set, just get a wifi bridge and you'll be in business.


-K


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12313365
> 
> 
> Im at a loss now. Bought a good linksys router hooked it up. Internet is working and ports 1 and 2 are green to go. Hook up Dennon "connection failed" This is really getting frustrating or pissing me off now. Had this dam thing for over two weeks and I cant get firmware connected to update!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank u for any suggestions



Are you sure you have it set to DHCP mode? (not manual).


Also, try turning on the router, then wait a few minutes, then turn on the Denon. In fact I'd try unplugging the Denon and only plugging it back in after the router has been powered up for a minute or two.


In my opinion the Denon has acquired an IP address and won't let go of it. Heck, it's worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## Nuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12307690
> 
> 
> If you have "Use DHCP" selected on the Denon, then I would try:
> 
> 
> Turn the Denon off, turn the router off, turn the router back on, turn the Denon back on.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't yield a new IP address you could also try switching to "Manual IP Address" then back to "Using DHCP". Maybe that will do it?
> 
> 
> But yes I agree. It would REALLY COOL if someone knowledgeable took to time to kind of rewrite the manual in an online thread. This manual is downright cryptic!



Thank i have tried the DHCP on/off scenario and it did not work. I will try to do the 3808 off, router off, and then router on and Denon on, and see if that works.


If that does not work then it will be a call to Denon CS


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12313365
> 
> 
> Im at a loss now. Bought a good linksys router hooked it up. Internet is working and ports 1 and 2 are green to go. Hook up Dennon "connection failed" This is really getting frustrating or pissing me off now. Had this dam thing for over two weeks and I cant get firmware connected to update!?!?!?!?



You need to be more specific about how you've setup the network.


Is your cable or dsl modem connected directly to the WAN port on the router you are using for the Denon receiver? Or are you using a second router in a different room?


----------



## Nuru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12313590
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have it set to DHCP mode? (not manual).
> 
> 
> Also, try turning on the router, then wait a few minutes, then turn on the Denon. In fact I'd try unplugging the Denon and only plugging it back in after the router has been powered up for a minute or two.
> 
> 
> In my opinion the Denon has acquired an IP address and won't let go of it. Heck, it's worth a try. Good luck!




I think I might have that issue too - I do get Internet radio so I know it is connected to the web, but it is showing me the wrong IP Address


----------



## daron73m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12313590
> 
> 
> Are you sure you have it set to DHCP mode? (not manual).
> 
> 
> Also, try turning on the router, then wait a few minutes, then turn on the Denon. In fact I'd try unplugging the Denon and only plugging it back in after the router has been powered up for a minute or two.
> 
> 
> In my opinion the Denon has acquired an IP address and won't let go of it. Heck, it's worth a try. Good luck!



yes Its in DHCP mode. I tried unplugging router, modem, dennon. Also just tried the dennon to router with cpu plug out. Does the dennon possibly have the wrong IP address?


----------



## daron73m

Hey Nuro try a factory reset, I just did it for the first time and after second attempt it actually logged on and is updating. turn power completely off and hold up and down arrows while yu turn it on for a couple seconds. I was about to bash it with a bat but I guess Ill hold off now.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12310980
> 
> 
> I have gone back and forth between onkyo 875 and denon 3808. I have read both threads (boy that took awhile lol ) I am going to move forward on the 3808 . Question I have is where are people [urchasing this for 1200 that I have seen in this thread? I can find it for 1174 shipped but not from authorized dealer. Seems all the authorised dealers have it for 1599
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Check with 6th Avenue. You need to call. Got mine for much less than eBay prices, with free shipping and they are an authorized dealer. Highly recommend them.


----------



## BostonGeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantasm* /forum/post/12312377
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long this is going on for please? I have a feeling I read the post 28 minutes too late.



It's still on. I just ordered mine from David ext. 8474, I forgot to ask how long the promotion is good for, but call him up and I'm sure he'll take care of you.


----------



## Kirby Baker

Is there any reason not to get the 3808 and instead get the 4308? Both are getting great prices from 6ave right now, but other than wireless lan and a 2nd HDMI output and HD Radio tuner, is there any benefit to the 4308 over the 3808? I know I wouldnt use the wireless, and I dont believe there are any HD radio stations in my area yet, so the answer seems obvious, but I wanted to get some input in case I am missing something on the 4308!


----------



## phantasm

Thanks all. I ordered mine this morning. David was very nice. I generally hate getting the extended warranty, but the 3808 was even cheaper than I thought it would be so it was painless. I asked how long long it was going to go on but forgot what he said other than they were getting another 200 in very soon. I wouldn't wait to call I I was on the fence.


----------



## mrmark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12313227
> 
> 
> My networking guy at work recommended I use the Netgear powerline instead of establishing a new wi-fi bridge to my existing WAP. It plugs into any power outlet and its twin plugs in to an outlet near my main router and I run ethernet hard cable from each. He said it is faster and easier.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any experience trying this? I actually used an early version of theproduct about 5 years ago but at the time it would fail anytime there was the slightest power fluxuation and I wouldhave to unplug andre-plug each end. Then wi-fi took over and I bolted with it... That said, it would be easier if it works than a new bridge and it would be a lower profile i my setup and I have had wireless interference in the past.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any



I have used them and they work flawless. You will have a problem though, if you have a huge house with two electrical panels.(My experience at a clients Palm Beach home!)


Mark


----------



## vapspwi

Probably a bit premature to ask this question, since I haven't yet managed to read the whole manual and get my 3808CI fully set up. All I've really done with the receiver is update the firmware. But last night, I wanted to try out something simple: watching a Blu-Ray movie on my PS3. I plugged HDMI from the PS3 to HDMI1 on the receiver, and HDMI from the receiver to the Sony 52XBR4 TV. HDMI from the receiver to the TV seems to work just fine - the onscreen display works flawlessly.


But the receiver seemed to be having trouble making and holding a connection to the PS3. When I first plugged the PS3 to the receiver, it worked fine, but then I turned off the PS3 for a minute, and when I turned it back on, no signal - just the DENON logo on the TV screen. I power cycled stuff in several different orders several times, and finally got a signal again.


I started watching the movie, and a couple of times, it lost the signal for a second or two - black screen, no sound. The third time that happened, about 45 minutes into the movie, the signal never came back - it just dumped out to the DENON logo and I could never get video from the PS3 again.


I tried connecting an XBox 360 to the receiver via HDMI, and never successfully got a signal through the receiver to the TV. Both the PS3 and the XBox work flawlessly when plugged directly to the TV via HDMI. The cables I'm using are Monoprice 6 foot HDMI 1.3a CL2 cables, so they SHOULD be fine.


Obviously, I've got a lot of reading and learning to do, and more debugging (particularly trying different HDMI inputs on the receiver, and different HDMI cables), but any advice on what might be causing this problem, and where I should focus my attention would be really helpful. I'm brand new to the world of HDTV, HDMI, A/V receivers, PS3, everything, so I'm kind of drinking out of the firehose here.


Thanks for any leads you can provide!


JRjr


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmark* /forum/post/12316174
> 
> 
> I have used them and they work flawless. You will have a problem though, if you have a huge house with two electrical panels.(My experience at a clients Palm Beach home!)
> 
> 
> Mark



Do you use the regular line or the more expensive "HD" versions that promote a higher through-put and some built-in QoS? My instinct is all that is marketing BS, because in practice I am unlikely to reach even the top speed of the standard units and wouldn't need it anyway (the Internet connection will be the weak link on speed) and I am dubious of the QoS claim. And they cost a LOT more. But I would hate to be wrong about it if they do matter.


Thanks.


----------



## Citivas

Planning my new setup which is arriving this week (probably)...


I am trying to decide if it is worth it to run all my devices through the 3808 or if some of them should just go to the TV. In particular I have a Wii and a Samsung combo SD DVD / VHS tape (we still have a lot of kids shows on tape) that will get no meaningful benefit from the receiver audio. So the question is will the up-conversion meaningfully improve the video, not be noticable at all or even make it worse (I have seen up-conversion sometimes hurt really bad signals like from a VHS)? Unless it promises to maket better, it seems like I should just route those devices straight to the TV...


Thoughts?


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heado* /forum/post/12313385
> 
> 
> Nice!!! Then you are the envy of many of my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all set, just get a wifi bridge and you'll be in business.
> 
> 
> -K



Thank you. Is there a particular make/model wifi bridge you can recommend? I did a search at CC and BB and very few items showed up. Are the two devices I quoted in my earlier post "wifi bridges" or are they something else?


I'm geting my '08 in a few days, and I want to be able to do the firmware upgrade before I do anything else.......Thanks!


----------



## tim.womble

What number are you guys calling to get 6th Ave on the phone? I looked at the Denon site and found a 6th Ave listed but when I called I was basically hung up on. I asked for David but was told he is not in at the moment. I have no idea who I actually talked with after being bounced around 5 different times. When I got someone on the phone from the Audio department I was told they will NOT quote Denon prices over the phone. No authorized Denon location is allowed to quote over the phone and I must use their web site to see the prices. I was also told they will NOT ship anything out of state. This is a retail store only and they don't ship out of state, especially for free. Then the call ended (on their end, not mine). Am I calling the right place?


Tim


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim.womble* /forum/post/12317737
> 
> 
> What number are you guys calling to get 6th Ave on the phone? I looked at the Denon site and found a 6th Ave listed but when I called I was basically hung up on. I asked for David but was told he is not in at the moment. I have no idea who I actually talked with after being bounced around 5 different times. When I got someone on the phone from the Audio department I was told they will NOT quote Denon prices over the phone. No authorized Denon location is allowed to quote over the phone and I must use their web site to see the prices. I was also told they will NOT ship anything out of state. This is a retail store only and they don't ship out of state, especially for free. Then the call ended (on their end, not mine). Am I calling the right place?
> 
> 
> Tim



6 Ave is set up with a totally indepedent group of "online" sales guys on commission that have nothing to do with the stores or the general online customer service #'s. They operate out of a different location.


Call: 1-877-684-2831


I spoke to Scott again just now and got him right away. His extension is Scott x 8632


The stores know nothing about these guys special pricing and their online site doesn'tacknowledge them either. But they do have the power topull inventory from the stores as well as their warehouse.


(I haven't read the rules lately. If passing on the phone # is against the rules in the public forum let me know and Iwill edit it out of the message. I have answered about 2 dozen PM's since Friday and am happy to keep doing so.)


Good luck.


----------



## tim.womble

That worked!! Fantastic deal too. I'm talking it over with the "boss" right now. Thanks for the contact info.


----------



## Heado




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12317480
> 
> 
> Thank you. Is there a particular make/model wifi bridge you can recommend? I did a search at CC and BB and very few items showed up. Are the two devices I quoted in my earlier post "wifi bridges" or are they something else?
> 
> 
> I'm geting my '08 in a few days, and I want to be able to do the firmware upgrade before I do anything else.......Thanks!



Hi,


I know this is a bit confusing... routers, bridges, WAPs ... grrr!!










I'm not a network genius, but I know that most Wi-Fi routers will act as a "bridge". All that means is that you have to go into a setting menu and tell it to be a "bridge" which means it will not act as a DHCP server, that it will join your existing wi-fi network, and that it will generally not interfere with your existing wifi network in any way. However, some of the cheaper wifi routers conveniently leave this feature off the table, assuming that the average person will not want to do this kind of "advanced" configuration. Welcome to the bleeding edge as they say.


Currently I have a Netgear WPN824 which I like a lot and which will act as a bridge. However the form factor may not look good in an audio cabinet and it has too many blinky lights for my taste. I've also had a Linksys router in the past which supported this feature. You're just going to have to look at the owners manual of which ever unit you want, find out if it will be a bridge, then make the call.


Or, go with one of the router/bridges that bfdtv listed above ... that first Buffalo has a nice form factor and if he says it will do bridging, there you go.


Good luck!

-K


----------



## daron73m

Ran the audessy on my dennon for 8 positions

It Set these crossovers for my klipsch speakers:


Front 40hz changed em to large (epic C3 250watt klipsch)

Center60 hz

Rears 80HZ

LFE 80Hz


My 15 inch monster sub is barely audible now. Was I supposed to have volume turned down on back of sub prior to calculations? I had it set in middle. When it asks for sub distance does that mean from where you sit on couch?


Not sure what I should do?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! thanks


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12318640
> 
> 
> Ran the audessy on my dennon for 8 positions
> 
> My 15 inch monster sub is barely audible now.



try this.

In the GUI go to Manual setup, Speaker setup, Channel level, Mode, Start.

That will give you white noise on each speaker so do not have the volume cranked up!!

Go to the Sub level, I set mine to 0db & I have lots of bass!


----------



## julie_online

Just bought my 3808ci from David for $1167.99. This price included a 3-year extended warranty. Great great price. The deal is still going on. David's extension is 8474.


----------



## TechnoCat





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12317384
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if it is worth it to run all my devices through the 3808 or if some of them should just go to the TV. In particular I have a Wii and a Samsung combo SD DVD / VHS tape (we still have a lot of kids shows on tape) that will get no meaningful benefit from the receiver audio. So the question is will the up-conversion meaningfully improve the video, not be noticable at all or even make it worse



Depends on your TV. My Panasonic plasma does upconversion better than the Denon does, especially when motion is involved. Static images look fine, but pixellation is bad. Also the Denon conversion often seems to make some images darker than otherwise.


----------



## Goldmedalist

Is a router necessary to update the Denon AVR-3808CI? Is there a way you can just plug it into the modem or the computer?


----------



## treky11

just bought mine from 6ave BM store for the same price. they had it in stock so i didn't have to wait for it to be shipped. my firmware is updating as i type.


can't wait to hook it up. its replacing my 10yr old yammy rxv-995, which was a good receiver to me over the years.


question, how can i tell what the manufacture date is?


----------



## Goldmedalist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julie_online* /forum/post/12320275
> 
> 
> Just bought my 3808ci from David for $1167.99. This price included a 3-year extended warranty. Great great price. The deal is still going on. David's extension is 8474.



Do you have to buy the extended warranty to get their special price of $1,099.00?


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heado* /forum/post/12318385
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit confusing... routers, bridges, WAPs ... grrr!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Good luck!
> 
> -K



Thanks. I think I'll just stop into Beast Buy tomorrow on my way home and see what they got. I have a 10% off coupon anyway.


----------



## treky11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goldmedalist* /forum/post/12320608
> 
> 
> Do you have to buy the extended warranty to get their special price of $1,099.00?



no.


----------



## kyle454

*anyone know when running HDMI in and out of the 3808, does the receiver have to be on to have a picture on the TV, or will the signal pass through with the receiver off







?*


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12321498
> 
> *anyone know when running HDMI in and out of the 3808, does the receiver have to be on to have a picture on the TV, or will the signal pass through with the receiver off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?*



I asked this a couple days ago... Has to be on. The HDMI needs tobe powered to pass-through. It's a bummer because sometimes I don't need the receiver on for TV viewing and my TV has only 1 HDMI in...


----------



## Citivas

Not to be the forum cop, but for some who may not be aware we are not allowed to discuss specific pricing in the public forum. You can private message people with them as I have been (many times now). I don't care personally and have never really understood the reason. But I would hate to see this thread get shut down...


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12321522
> 
> 
> I asked this a couple days ago... Has to be on. The HDMI needs tobe powered to pass-through. It's a bummer because sometimes I don't need the receiver on for TV viewing and my TV has only 1 HDMI in...



What does mean exactly?


What if some sources(audio) were linked to specific inputs(video) and the tv was off?


Am I missing the boat completely?


----------



## daron73m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goldmedalist* /forum/post/12320551
> 
> 
> Is a router necessary to update the Denon AVR-3808CI? Is there a way you can just plug it into the modem or the computer?



I had to get a router to get it to work Gold. I tried hooking it up straight from modem but i never got it to work. So I broke down got a 65 dollar wireless broadband router from Linksys and ran a second ethernet cable from that to my dennon. Did a factory reset and two tries it finally connected and updated.


----------



## obmot

Hi everyone, newbie here -


I just received my 3808 and will be setting up new theater system in my (small) apartment, i dont have the TV (XBR4) yet but will before too long.


Anyway, I've been reading up on the 3808 user manual to try and figure out wiring situation before i start the actual setup. I find some of the manual isn't written too clearly, and hence I am somewhat unsure of the connection specifics. I hope I can get some help here.


My system will have:


- 3808

- XBR4 LCD TV

- Xbox 360

- Tivo S2 (the first S2)

- Cable Box (Sierra Atlanta Explorer 3250HD)

- speakers


My goal is to have as few cables as possible, and as few going to the TV as possible. I am most unsure about the cable box/Tivo/3808/TV circuit. Page 15 of the manual is stumping me, i.e., the part about connecting a DVR and needing the same cable type from DVR source as to 3808 output.


First, I dont really understand how the above mentioned circuit works. It appears that the cable box gets connected to the 3808 input, which then and then a cable OUT from the 3808 to the DVR and a cable from the DVR out back IN to the 3808. I am a bit perplexed by this loop. It appears (??) that to get signal from the cable box, to the 3808, and then to the DVR to record a program on Tivo, the 3808 has to be powered on. Can that be?


If someone could clarify how a Tivo fits into the setup that would be great, and also try to clarify that note on page 15 re: requiring the same type of cable.


Ultimately I would like each piece of the system to connect to the 3808 and then have one HDMI out from the 3808 to the TV. I dont know if this is realistic - and can't really find answers to my questions on previous forum postings.


I look forward to hearing from others since I am not an expert by any means and will need assistance getting this thing together.


PS my current system has cable box out to TV and out to Tivo, and then Tivo out to TV (no receiver in current system) and IR blasters from Tivo to cable box to change the channels; dunno if the blasters will be needed in new system.


I look forward to hearing from you,


obmot


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12321586
> 
> 
> What does mean exactly?
> 
> 
> What if some sources(audio) were linked to specific inputs(video) and the tv was off?
> 
> 
> Am I missing the boat completely?



I'm not sure I understand the question. I thought your first question was whether the receiver needed to beon to pass-through the HDMI signal through it to the TV. That was what I was addressing. It does have to be turned on, though presumably you could have the volume off on the receiver and use the TV speakers if you wanted. Your question above seems to be the opposite -- can you get audio even from a video HDMI input with the TV off. I can't say for sure, but I wouldbe the answer is yes. I don't think the receiver specifically perceives the HDMI inputs as uniquely "video" or "audio" sources. The arejust sources, which you can name whatever you'd like and use for audio or video or both or just pass-through if the receiver is on.


----------



## mrmark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12317266
> 
> 
> Do you use the regular line or the more expensive "HD" versions that promote a higher through-put and some built-in QoS? My instinct is all that is marketing BS, because in practice I am unlikely to reach even the top speed of the standard units and wouldn't need it anyway (the Internet connection will be the weak link on speed) and I am dubious of the QoS claim. And they cost a LOT more. But I would hate to be wrong about it if they do matter.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I used this product from Netgear:

NETGEAR XE102G Wall-Plugged Ethernet Extender Kit


nothing HD or fancy!


----------



## Heado




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goldmedalist* /forum/post/12320551
> 
> 
> Is a router necessary to update the Denon AVR-3808CI? Is there a way you can just plug it into the modem or the computer?




Hello,


This actually depends on your service provider. There are several standards used out there, such as Dynamic IP, PPPoE, PPTP, Static IP. There is no reason you couldn't just plug your 3808 into your service provider's modem if they are utilizing either Dynamic IP (aka DHCP) or Static IP. In the latter case you would need to manually configure the 3808 network connection, in the former just turn DHCP on.


If your provider uses PPPoE, you will need a router as a login/password is required to gain access to the network. Having said this ... 90% of service providers out there use Dynamic IP.


Who is your service provider? Is your current PC (connected to the modem) set to use DHCP?


-K


----------



## jerryhb

Just installed my 3808, small problems such as HDMI audio but slugged through it. I will attempt auto setup in a few days. I can not seem to get the GUI to appear on my Pioneer 5070 plasma, any ideas? Thanks


----------



## RonP

Looking for a solution for a new house and I want to support video distribution to two zones. I'd like to be able to output one source to zone 1 in HDMI and then output another source (as well as the same source that is going to zone 1) to zone 2 via component out. I'm going to use a component balun to transmit over Cat 5e to the 2nd zone.


Can this be done with the 3808? I know it has multiple outputs but it isn't clear to me if you can output different sources to each simultaneously and/or the same output source.


Thanks,


Ron


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmark* /forum/post/12322210
> 
> 
> I used this product from Netgear:
> 
> NETGEAR XE102G Wall-Plugged Ethernet Extender Kit
> 
> 
> nothing HD or fancy!




I have to agree with mrmark. Needing a "bridge" is not necessary. Just get a $50 router (wireless or wired is okay) and hook it the Internet port (WAN) to your cable modem and then connect an ethernet cable from one of the available ports (most inexpensive routers have LAN 4-ports) to the Denon. Turn on the cable modem first, then the router (it will acquire an IP address from your cable modem) then the plug-in the Denon and turn it on (it should then acquire an IP address from the router). If that doesn't work, you might have to try a Denon system reset outlined in one of the previous threads. But I didn't have to do this.


If you don't want to run a ethernet wire across your room, you could put a wireless computer next to the Denon. The wireless computer would receive the signal from the router and then pass it through it's ethernet port to the Denon. You'll have to turn on "Internet Sharing" (at least that's what its called on an Apple product) to make your ethernet port available to be used by other computers (the Denon).


Hope that helps clear things up.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RonP* /forum/post/12322739
> 
> 
> Looking for a solution for a new house and I want to support video distribution to two zones. I'd like to be able to output one source to zone 1 in HDMI and then output another source (as well as the same source that is going to zone 1) to zone 2 via component out. I'm going to use a component balun to transmit over Cat 5e to the 2nd zone.
> 
> 
> Can this be done with the 3808? I know it has multiple outputs but it isn't clear to me if you can output different sources to each simultaneously and/or the same output source.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Ron



Granted, I don't have mine in hand yet so I am not the best source. But I am pretty confident you can output different sources to the other zones. But Zone 2 is a composite out for zone 2, not component. There is a component out for a video recording source but it would record the primary zone. Someone whose had their unit a while is welcome to correct if I am wrong.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12323232
> 
> 
> If you don't want to run a ethernet wire across your room, you could put a wireless computer next to the Denon. The wireless computer would receive the signal from the router and then pass it through it's ethernet port to the Denon. You'll have to turn on "Internet Sharing" (at least that's what its called on an Apple product) to make your ethernet port available to be used by other computers (the Denon).



That seems like a waste when a $30-$40 wireless bridge will do the same thing. Another alternative is powerline networking, as noted above.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12323232
> 
> 
> I have to agree with mrmark. Needing a "bridge" is not necessary. Just get a $50 router (wireless or wired is okay) and hook it the Internet port (WAN) to your cable modem and then connect an ethernet cable from one of the available ports (most inexpensive routers have LAN 4-ports) to the Denon. Turn on the cable modem first, then the router (it will acquire an IP address from your cable modem) then the plug-in the Denon and turn it on (it should then acquire an IP address from the router). If that doesn't work, you might have to try a Denon system reset outlined in one of the previous threads. But I didn't have to do this.



I'm confused.










This seems to presume that everything is in the same room, or at least located nearby. My router, or "controller" unit as it's called, is on a different _floor_ of my house. Also, how would the 3808 begin its fw update without any input/instructions through the on-screen GUI?


----------



## terzaghi

so I just ran the audessey eq auto set up, it gave pretty good results for distances, except the subwoofer came out to be 20 feet, when it was actually like 10! IT also set the sub at -12 db...?


I changed it manually to 10 ft and about -5 db, should I have adjusted the sub this much? I do not have an spl meter.


----------



## Robert D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12310980
> 
> 
> I have gone back and forth between onkyo 875 and denon 3808. I have read both threads (boy that took awhile lol ) I am going to move forward on the 3808 . Question I have is where are people [urchasing this for 1200 that I have seen in this thread? I can find it for 1174 shipped but not from authorized dealer. Seems all the authorised dealers have it for 1599
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I bought my 3808CI at BestBuy for 1257. Just print out a bunch of prices from the net then ask BestBuy to price match.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Robert D* /forum/post/12323786
> 
> 
> I bought my 3808CI at BestBuy for 1257. Just print out a bunch of prices from the net then ask BestBuy to price match.



You have a generous Best Buy. Most don't match online deals, only "advertised" prices from local retail competitors. Here in NJ and NY, they often don't even do that. I have had a few experiences with more than one area Best Buy where I was able to show a current advertised price at a local store and they confirmed current inventory but still came back and say "sorry, we are declining to price match." They said it is elective on their part even with allthe criteria met. I never had that happen to me in CA, but the market is more...


----------



## SledgeHammer

Well, after waiting and talking about a new AVR for several years, I *FINALLY* pulled the trigger on the AVR-3808CI today... in related news, I threw my spare kidney up on eBay to pay for it







. I did get a better price then the one a few posts up, but mine isn't "an authorized dealer". Even if BB matched the above price, I'd get slaughtered on the tax, so I took this gamble







.


----------



## Goldmedalist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Heado* /forum/post/12322232
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> This actually depends on your service provider. There are several standards used out there, such as Dynamic IP, PPPoE, PPTP, Static IP. There is no reason you couldn't just plug your 3808 into your service provider's modem if they are utilizing either Dynamic IP (aka DHCP) or Static IP. In the latter case you would need to manually configure the 3808 network connection, in the former just turn DHCP on.
> 
> 
> If your provider uses PPPoE, you will need a router as a login/password is required to gain access to the network. Having said this ... 90% of service providers out there use Dynamic IP.
> 
> 
> Who is your service provider? Is your current PC (connected to the modem) set to use DHCP?
> 
> 
> -K



Thank you for your assistance. The service provider is AT&T Yahoo High Speed DSL. We just received the modem and it will be hooked up on Friday, Nov. 30th. How do you set the computer to use DHCP? I have a wired router that I use with a second computer.


----------



## johnd'oh

I have a couple of basic questions about the 3808CI I'm hoping someone can answer for me.


1. I know you can turn on/off the volume display. Is there a way to turn on/off the muting display? It's annoying that the muting display box never goes away.


2. Occasionally when I'm using the Tuner or Internet radio, the on-screen display disappears. I'm assuming this is just a timeout issue, but how do I get the display to appear again?


3. Lastly, is it normal when muting the receiver to hear a small pop?


----------



## trans4mation1

Newbie here with a set up problem...


I have my 3808 connected per below:


HD cable box to 3808 via HDMI

Samsung Blue to 3808 via HDMI

3808 to Sony Flat screen via HDMI


The problem that I have is that I am not receiving some of my cable channels. I do receive some High Def channels, but not all. When I change to some of the channels I get is a gray screen. I have no problems when I pull the HDMI from the back of the 3808 and connect it directly from my cable box to the t.v. Any thoughts on this from the experts.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## SushiBill

get a linksys (or comp) wireless gaming adapter. It plugs into the ethernet port and communicates with your wireless router. The thing works great and I swap it between the 3808 and my A2 HD DVD player for updates and interactive programming on HD DVDs.


This thing is reliable, fast and easy to use!


You can get them online for around 50.00


----------



## inthedeck

I bought a d-link wireless gaming router, and setup was a real pain. So, I returned it, and bought ethernet over power devices from linksys, and they work great! Plugged them in, connected one to the router, and the other to the 3808, and wala...update was successful. Ethernet over power is awesome...and very reliable...no hiccups in the wired connection!


NOTE: The update did freeze, at one point, so, I restarted it all, and second time around, it was fine. There were lots of things that seemed to get updated...took over 2 hours for everything...but, it did all go through.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12326070
> 
> 
> get a linksys (or comp) wireless gaming adapter. It plugs into the ethernet port and communicates with your wireless router. The thing works great and I swap it between the 3808 and my A2 HD DVD player for updates and interactive programming on HD DVDs.
> 
> 
> This thing is reliable, fast and easy to use!
> 
> 
> You can get them online for around 50.00



Bill, this is what I have. Did you risk doing the firmware update over it? I dunno, I just don't have much confidence in wireless not dropping the connection for some reason and killing the AVR







.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12327766
> 
> 
> Bill, this is what I have. Did you risk doing the firmware update over it? I dunno, I just don't have much confidence in wireless not dropping the connection for some reason and killing the AVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I did the FW update with this setup. It dropped 2/3 of the way through the first time(don't believe it was an adapter issue). Couldn't get it to reconnect to the server until I did the three finger reset. After that, it completed all the way to the end.


----------



## mfogo

Just purchased the AVR-3808Ci for $1099 at 6th Ave (877-684-2831) from David (ext. 8474). Also purchased additional 3 years warranty (to bring warranty to 5 years) for an additional $69 (total $1168). iPod dock was an additional $99. Free shipping and easy to deal with.


----------



## terzaghi

Can someone please help me out?


Is this the only way to use a sub with stereo sound is to change your main speakers to small and assign a crossover? The audessey eq set my mains to large, but some bass heavy music still neesd a sub. Do I just thave to manually change them to small when I want to use the sub with my music?


thanks


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfogo* /forum/post/12328657
> 
> 
> Just purchased the AVR-3808Ci for $1099 at 6th Ave from David (ext. 8474). Also purchased additional 3 years warranty (to bring warranty to 5 years) for an additional $69 (total $1168). iPod dock was an additional $99. Free shipping and easy to deal with.



There seem to be a few Denon iPod docking options. Does anyone know the difference between them and which one makes the most sense?


As I understand it, I can play music from my iPod via the USB port even without the dock, but I wouldn't get the benefit of it charging or the ability to control the iPod from the remote and GUI. Is this correct?


While on the topic, has anyone priced or tried the XM tuner. Is it worth it? And if you are nowhere near a "south facing window" does it even work?


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12328704
> 
> 
> There seem to be a few Denon iPod docking options. Does anyone know the difference between them and which one makes the most sense?


 http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/Accessories.asp


----------



## Citivas

I have a specific issue and wanted to see if anyone who already has the unit either knows the answer or can try it out.


I intend to run my DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo through HDMI to the 3808 then on to my Plasma. However, I also want to view shows sometimes without the receiver on. I can run component cables out directly from the TiVo to the TV, but the problem is that the TiVo disables output to the component cables when the HDMI is active.


Some people have found that if the HDMI is not active -- i.e. it is getting no power or signal indidcation from the TV or receiver -- that it allows the components to work. The results must vary by the TV/receiver and whether it sends any power to the cable when the device is turned off. If it doesn't, that could be ideal because I only need the components to work when the receiver is off anyway.


But I have no way to know if this works with the 3808 in particular without trying. I could be patient and try myself but if it doesn't work it sets off a whole chain of events for me about my system so I would rather know sooner if anyone can help.


Thanks.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12328750
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/Accessories.asp



So the differences seem to be locally attached versus network attached versus wi-fi network attached...


I assume the $99 was for the D-Dock local attached version?


Does anyone know if it is compatible with the iPhone?


----------



## tstolze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12328678
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me out?
> 
> 
> Is this the only way to use a sub with stereo sound is to change your main speakers to small and assign a crossover? The audessey eq set my mains to large, but some bass heavy music still neesd a sub. Do I just thave to manually change them to small when I want to use the sub with my music?
> 
> 
> thanks



You probably have your sub set as LFE only change it to LFE & Main.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tstolze* /forum/post/12329269
> 
> 
> You probably have your sub set as LFE only change it to LFE & Main.



You are right, I do not have LFE+ Main on. I will try that when I get home.


I guess I am confused on this:


If I want to get bass to my sub during stereo playback of bass heavy music (rap, techno, or pipe organ for example) What is the difference between these two options:


1.)Leave the mains on large and change sub to LFE+main


2.)Set the mains to small and assign a crossover (say 60 hz for example)


----------



## slybacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryhb* /forum/post/12322256
> 
> 
> Just installed my 3808, small problems such as HDMI audio but slugged through it. I will attempt auto setup in a few days. I can not seem to get the GUI to appear on my Pioneer 5070 plasma, any ideas? Thanks



strange, as I have this tv and the 3808's OSD works perfectly for me...

have you tried resetting the denon to factory settings (just in case you've made some interesting change in the denon config)?


slightly off-topic, I find the 5070 to be a great tv... now if only it did 1080p/60 my life would be complete (as it is I have to play dvds and ps3 games in 1080i/60, though blu-rays at 1080p/24 are great)


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12306344
> 
> 
> Did you select bitstream audio output rather than PCM? And did you actually select the TrueHD track through the menu on the disk?
> 
> 
> The firmware update on the BD30 improves stability with DVD playback and fixes the issue with the Spiderman3 BD. It doesn't have anything to do with bitstream output.



Well, I was able to update the FW on the Bd30 last night (after the wife/kids went to bed). But, I think the kicker was that I had to select TrueHD on the TMNT disc menu (as suggested by bfdtv). Viola! Worked like a charm. Too bad I wasn't able to turn the volume up to see what the difference was in quality. Maybe tonight...


Thanks for the help!


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnd'oh* /forum/post/12325490
> 
> 
> I have a couple of basic questions about the 3808CI I'm hoping someone can answer for me.
> 
> 
> 1. I know you can turn on/off the volume display. Is there a way to turn on/off the muting display? It's annoying that the muting display box never goes away.
> 
> 
> 2. Occasionally when I'm using the Tuner or Internet radio, the on-screen display disappears. I'm assuming this is just a timeout issue, but how do I get the display to appear again?
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, is it normal when muting the receiver to hear a small pop?



1. Your stuck with this one. It's a known issue and we can only hope a FW update with resolve this.


2. I just bump the volume control and the web screen pops up. It is a timinout issue that can be adjusted via the menu.


3. I'm pretty sure that popping sound during muting is a good old fashion relay switching over.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnd'oh* /forum/post/12325490
> 
> 
> I have a couple of basic questions about the 3808CI I'm hoping someone can answer for me.
> 
> 
> 1. I know you can turn on/off the volume display. Is there a way to turn on/off the muting display? It's annoying that the muting display box never goes away.
> 
> 
> 2. Occasionally when I'm using the Tuner or Internet radio, the on-screen display disappears. I'm assuming this is just a timeout issue, but how do I get the display to appear again?
> 
> 
> 3. Lastly, is it normal when muting the receiver to hear a small pop?



Some of this was answered, but here are mine:

1) Turn off "text" in the display setup area.

2) Yes, it's a timeout thing. Just do as the other poster said and bump the volume.

3) Mine has no popping sound or any other sound when I mute, it just goes silent.


HTH


----------



## MacDaddy57

I just purchased the Denon 3808CI receiver and have set it up in a rather small den (15' wide by 10-1/2' deep). I'm using Axiom M3 bookshelf speakers, Axiom QS4 surrounds, an Axiom VP150 center, and a Hsu STF-2 sub. I've calibrated the speakers using Denon's Audyssey setup. Here's my question. Is it possible to increase the volume on the center and decrease the volume on the surrounds with the Denon 3808? In skimming the manual, I couldn't find a way to do it.


The reason I want to change the volume is that I have Tinnitus (a permanent high-pitched ringing sound) in my left ear. I've noticed that when I listen to movie soundtracks that have a lot of explosions (e.g. "Master and Commander"), if I turn the volume up enough to make the vocal track easily discernable through the center speaker, the surrounds become way too loud during loud passages and this aggravates my Tinnitus. What I'd like to do is raise the sound level of the center speaker while simultaneously lowering the volume of the surrounds in order to save my hearing. I'm afraid that if I can't find a way to do this, I'm going to have to get rid of the surrounds and sub and just listen to the bookshelf speakers and center. There goes my home theater!


Thanks.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12327766
> 
> 
> Bill, this is what I have. Did you risk doing the firmware update over it? I dunno, I just don't have much confidence in wireless not dropping the connection for some reason and killing the AVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Not only did I update the 3808, I updated my Toshiba A2 HD DVD player as well. Solid as a rock. I stream files from my pc to the Denon and play some internet radio stations and have never even had a hiccup.


----------



## terzaghi

macdaddy, go into the GUI and go into to manual setup->speaker setup->channel level


----------



## terzaghi

Hey guys I have a problem here. I am still unable to get bass through my subwoofer with stereo music


I have the mains set to 'large' with the subwoofer set to 'yes' and 'LFE+main' with an 80hz crossover.


When playing a cd through my A2 hd- dvd player the source says 'stereo' There is definitely no bass coming through the subwoofer. If I change the source to 5 ch. stereo the sub works (and the center and surrounds)


When playing music with my xbox 360, the source says dolby digital. Music comes through the 2 fronts and the sub. If I change the source to stereo, then there is no sub with the music.


The sub is working when it should with any source other than 'stereo' it seems.


Can anyone help me get my sub to work with music? My speakers provide plenty of bass for most music, but some bass demanding music still needs a sub... I can not figure this out.


Thanks,

T


----------



## Marcel W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacDaddy57* /forum/post/12335644
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Denon 3808CI receiver and have set it up in a rather small den (15' wide by 10-1/2' deep). I'm using Axiom M3 bookshelf speakers, Axiom QS4 surrounds, an Axiom VP150 center, and a Hsu STF-2 sub. I've calibrated the speakers using Denon's Audyssey setup. Here's my question. Is it possible to increase the volume on the center and decrease the volume on the surrounds with the Denon 3808? In skimming the manual, I couldn't find a way to do it.



Scroll through the channels using the 'enter' button on the remote. Change the volume using the 'left' and 'right' arrows. That's all.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12336213
> 
> 
> The sub is working when it should with any source other than 'stereo' it seems.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me get my sub to work with music? My speakers provide plenty of bass for most music, but some bass demanding music still needs a sub... I can not figure this out.



I believe your problem has to do with the fact that stereo sources can have their very own configuration that can be different to your standard setup. I'm guessing this is so "audiophiles" with full-range front speakers can easily listen to 2-channel music without having to toggle the sub on and off each time. Not sure if this is what's happening with your setup, but it's worth a try


In the menu system (this is on page 30 of the 3808ci manual):


Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> 2ch Direct/Stereo ->


Setting: Custom

Front: Large

Subwoofer: Yes

Subwoofer Mode: LFE+Main

Crossover: 80Hz (or whatever you prefer)

Distance(s): Set to whatever you prefer.



Let us know if that does the trick.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12336213
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem here. I am still unable to get bass through my subwoofer with stereo music
> 
> 
> I have the mains set to 'large' with the subwoofer set to 'yes' and 'LFE+main' with an 80hz crossover.
> 
> 
> When playing a cd through my A2 hd- dvd player the source says 'stereo' There is definitely no bass coming through the subwoofer. If I change the source to 5 ch. stereo the sub works (and the center and surrounds)
> 
> 
> When playing music with my xbox 360, the source says dolby digital. Music comes through the 2 fronts and the sub. If I change the source to stereo, then there is no sub with the music.
> 
> 
> The sub is working when it should with any source other than 'stereo' it seems.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me get my sub to work with music? My speakers provide plenty of bass for most music, but some bass demanding music still needs a sub... I can not figure this out.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> T



Have you played with the individual channel levels? (Manual Setup>Speaker Setup>Channel Level) Just increase the subwooffer channel level. Mine is normally at +2db or +4db. But don't forget, the minute you change to a different surround setting, the speaker channel settings will change as well. You need to set the channel settings for the surround settings you use most.


----------



## optimusone

I was thinking of getting the 875 or the denon and when I saw the deal posted I was like no way it sounds too good for 3808.


I called and I got also for 1168. Ask for david ext 8747 Ill post again when it gets here. Its from Sixth ave.


----------



## dk10438

what should the receiver display as the audio signal? I have them hooked together with an HDMI cable. I'm used to seeing "dolby digital" displayed on my old 2800. Now I get "multi CH Direct"


Do I have this configured correctly?


----------



## Citivas

My 6 Ave Denon 3808 order never showed up (they literally told me it "had shipped," past tense, Monday) so I called 6 Ave again today. Now they say it never shipped and they ran out of stock and are on backorder.


As some of you know (I probably PM'ed at least two dozen of you the deal and the contacts), I ordered Friday morning. At the time the sales person claimed he guaranteed they were in-stock still. Annoying too, because I live about 12 miles from a 6 Ave retail store that had them in-stock at the time, but with their guarantee and free shipping I took their word and ordered over the phone Oh well.


Has anyone else who ordered from them either received it yet or received an email confirmation that they have already shipped? If so, when did you order?


BTW, this happened to me with 6 Ave a couple years ago when I ordered my plasma. They said it was in-stock, then changed their tune when they missed their promised delivery window. This went on for 3 months. A one point they called and actually scheduled the delivery and never showed up and later said they made a mistake and delivered it to someone else further down on the wait list instead. Along the way they kept promising that their buyers had promised delivery this week etc. for week after week Hopefully it won't be that bad this time. Back then everyone was experiencing shortages on the model I ordered (a 50 Panasonic) and I haven't heard of widespread 3808 shortages yet


----------



## Kirby Baker

I just ordered yesterday and Scott told me it was in stock. I have not received a "shipped" email, just order review email. And if I try and track the order online, it fails.


----------



## RJonesUSC

I ordered Wednesday of last week and mine is still backordered too. I called Monday to get a status update and they said it would ship late this week. We'll see if that really happens.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12339092
> 
> 
> I just ordered yesterday and Scott told me it was in stock. I have not received a "shipped" email, just order review email. And if I try and track the order online, it fails.



Scott is the one who personally "guaranteed" me it was in stock when I ordered and who told it "had shipped" Monday...


The sales manager told me if you haven't gotten an email, it didn't ship...


He also said they did a TON of sales overt the "extended weekend" (i.e. anytime from last Thursday through Sunday) and only started to process those sales Monday by which time it was clear they had far more sales over that period than they had inventory...


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12339202
> 
> 
> I ordered Wednesday of last week and mine is still backordered too. I called Monday to get a status update and they said it would ship late this week. We'll see if that really happens.



The sales manager told me they are expecting a new shipment Friday. But given my past experience I won't hold my breath until I get confirmation of shipping with a tracking #...


----------



## Kirby Baker

Damn and I was hoping to have a new toy for the weekend. I wonder if they have the 4308 in stock, might consider upgrading if it could be here sooner. Guess I will have to get on the phone with them. Ugh.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12336766
> 
> 
> I believe your problem has to do with the fact that stereo sources can have their very own configuration that can be different to your standard setup. I'm guessing this is so "audiophiles" with full-range front speakers can easily listen to 2-channel music without having to toggle the sub on and off each time. Not sure if this is what's happening with your setup, but it's worth a try
> 
> 
> In the menu system (this is on page 30 of the 3808ci manual):
> 
> 
> Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> 2ch Direct/Stereo ->
> 
> 
> Setting: Custom
> 
> Front: Large
> 
> Subwoofer: Yes
> 
> Subwoofer Mode: LFE+Main
> 
> Crossover: 80Hz (or whatever you prefer)
> 
> Distance(s): Set to whatever you prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if that does the trick.



chum, thank you very much!


This solved my problem!


fyi: i ordered my 3808 from 6ave about 3 weeks ago, it arrived in 4 days


----------



## solanno1

I ordered with Scott Sunday (11/25) and was assured that the receiver was in stock and would be shipped out Mon/Tue. I got my order confirmation email on Sunday.


Called 6ave y/day and they told me that it would be shipped out by y/day evening. Called them today only to be told that the receiver is on backorder and they expect a shipment from Denon by Friday. The guy also told me that they have 7-day shipping and the orders will be fulfilled over the weekend.


Makes me


----------



## treky11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solanno1* /forum/post/12339483
> 
> 
> I ordered with Scott Sunday (11/25) and was assured that the receiver was in stock and would be shipped out Mon/Tue. I got my order confirmation email on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Called 6ave y/day and they told me that it would be shipped out by y/day evening. Called them today only to be told that the receiver is on backorder and they expect a shipment from Denon by Friday. The guy also told me that they have 7-day shipping and the orders will be fulfilled over the weekend.
> 
> 
> Makes me



thats unfortunate. i spoke to dave last week sunday too, and he told they were out of stock and would ship within the next 2 weeks.


so i went to the B&M store and got one at the same price. i live in north NJ and there are 2 of them near my house


at least your getting a great deal so its worth the wait but i do understand your frustration.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *treky11* /forum/post/12339912
> 
> 
> thats unfortunate. i spoke to dave last week sunday too, and he told they were out of stock and would ship within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> so i went to the B&M store and got one at the same price. i live in north NJ and there are 2 of them near my house
> 
> 
> at least your getting a great deal so its worth the wait but i do understand your frustration.



I live in NY too and Scott talked me out of going to the B&M store last Friday because he assure dme it was shipping. In general from the posts so far it sound slike Scott was telling everyone it was in stock while others were telling people it wasn't...


----------



## tim.womble

When I called Monday to get the prices I intended on ordering the 3808. After getting the price for both the 3808 and 4308 I decided to pop for the 4308. I received a shipping confirmation email from them today saying my receiver had shipped using DHL. So it sounds like the 4308's may still be in stock.


Tim


----------



## Gator123

I ordered mine from David at 6th Avenue on Friday morning around 10am, it shipped on Saturday and my wife just called that it has arrived at my house. Sorry to all those that have to wait, but I bet they will get them on Friday and you should have them by next Wednesday. For this price, it seems to be worth the wait to me.


Since I will get to play with mine tonight, does everyone reccomend hooking the 3808 straight up to my router with an ethernet cable and doing the FW update before I bring it downstairs to my basement theater? I do not have great wireless reception in my theater and it is too far to put it in place and then run the ethernet cable. Also, is it worth dragging a TV into the room with my router so I can use the GUI to do the FW update, or is it simple enough to do with just the front display on the receiver? Thanks.


----------



## snowbear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacDaddy57* /forum/post/12335644
> 
> 
> ... Is it possible to increase the volume on the center and decrease the volume on the surrounds with the Denon 3808? ...
> 
> 
> The reason I want to change the volume is that I have Tinnitus (a permanent high-pitched ringing sound) in my left ear. I've noticed that when I listen to movie soundtracks that have a lot of explosions (e.g. "Master and Commander"), ...
> 
> Thanks.



Well, I'm a 3808 expert as I have one sitting in a box in the garage that I don't get to open until Christmas :-(


I think you should look at the 3808's night listening mode or whatever they call it. The manual says it's good for listening at night when you don't want to bother the neighbors. I'll take a wild guess and suggest that it just adds in some compression to limit the volume of loud portions of your audio program. Could be just the thing for the condition that you describe.


Mike


(o.k. so maybe I sneaked out there and opened the box and took out the manual for a little reading - how much self control does a guy have to have?)


----------



## treky11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12340850
> 
> 
> Since I will get to play with mine tonight, does everyone reccomend hooking the 3808 straight up to my router with an ethernet cable and doing the FW update before I bring it downstairs to my basement theater? I do not have great wireless reception in my theater and it is too far to put it in place and then run the ethernet cable. Also, is it worth dragging a TV into the room with my router so I can use the GUI to do the FW update, or is it simple enough to do with just the front display on the receiver? Thanks.



yes. that is what i did and it worked fine the first time.


----------



## BuckNaked

I ordered mine from 6th Ave on Saturday, and was told it wouldn't be shipping for a week....OK with me. Sounds like that is the "real deal" which should have been told to others.


It's not like they have to lie to move these things at $1100.....


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12340850
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from David at 6th Avenue on Friday morning around 10am, it shipped on Saturday and my wife just called that it has arrived at my house. Sorry to all those that have to wait, but I bet they will get them on Friday and you should have them by next Wednesday. For this price, it seems to be worth the wait to me.
> 
> 
> Since I will get to play with mine tonight, does everyone reccomend hooking the 3808 straight up to my router with an ethernet cable and doing the FW update before I bring it downstairs to my basement theater? I do not have great wireless reception in my theater and it is too far to put it in place and then run the ethernet cable. Also, is it worth dragging a TV into the room with my router so I can use the GUI to do the FW update, or is it simple enough to do with just the front display on the receiver? Thanks.



You don't need a tv to do the FW update since the GUI does not operate during the process


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12342950
> 
> 
> You don't need a tv to do the FW update since the GUI does not operate during the process



So does it just begin automatically, or do we use the AVR's display panel?


----------



## Netko350Z

It will start on its own.


It takes about 1 hr to run.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12340850
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from David at 6th Avenue on Friday morning around 10am, it shipped on Saturday and my wife just called that it has arrived at my house. Sorry to all those that have to wait, but I bet they will get them on Friday and you should have them by next Wednesday. For this price, it seems to be worth the wait to me.



Interesting. I ordered by 9am Friday. Another poster here said they ordered Wednesday and didn't get it. Sounds like they aren't fulfilling in the shipping order, which is the same thing that happened to me with the plasma in 2005. They aren't a very sophisticated operation. But I agree the price is right. (That said, some people are getting Best Buy and others to price match it.)


But that's good for you. Have fun with it!


I wouldn't be so sure they'll get a shipment Friday. My past experience (and current one) is they have no idea and like to always say they are about to get a shipment. Remember, the plasma that I bought "in stock" took over 3 MONTHS to show up, and I called weekly and was told each time they were expecting them within the week which means they were wrong 12 times out of 13... But it doesn't hurt to be optimistic I guess.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12342241
> 
> 
> It's not like they have to lie to move these things at $1100.....



Yeah, but they are on commission, and he didn't want to lose the sale to his own company if I went to the store when they were still available. Nor did he want to take a chance of someone getting a price match elsewhere...


----------



## Gator123

Thanks guys. I just finished the update and it went off without a hitch. I hooked the 3808 straight to my router with an ethernet cable, turned it on, hit the menu button on the remote, looked at the front panel of the receiver and scrolled down to Manual Setup/Options/Firmware Update and hit enter when it displayed Update Firmware. It took over from there and displayed each module and the percent complete as well as the number of minutes remaining to complete the entire upgrade, which was around 45 minutes. When it finished it said "Updating Complete" and then powered itself off and then back on. That was all there was to it. For the record I have Comcast Cable and a D-Link DIR-655 router. I can't wait to set it up and play with it over the weekend.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12344407
> 
> 
> So does it just begin automatically, or do we use the AVR's display panel?



I used the GUI menu to get it started, but then the GUI disappears and you can monitor the progress on the front panel display. But be patient. There were a number of times that the progress seemed to pause, but after 2-3 minutes it started right back up again. It probably took mine 30 minutes to get through the first update, and then about 10 minutes to get through the second. So don't forget, after you're done with the first firmware update, go back and try to update it again. There are 2 or 3 versions of the update that you can download, but I guess Denon wants us to do them one-by-one. You'll know you have them all when the GUI Firmware setting reads "Latest".


Good luck!


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12344635
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I just finished the update and it went off without a hitch. I hooked the 3808 straight to my router with an ethernet cable, turned it on, hit the menu button on the remote, looked at the front panel of the receiver and scrolled down to Manual Setup/Options/Firmware Update and hit enter when it displayed Update Firmware. It took over from there and displayed each module and the percent complete as well as the number of minutes remaining to complete the entire upgrade, which was around 45 minutes. When it finished it said "Updating Complete" and then powered itself off and then back on. That was all there was to it. For the record I have Comcast Cable and a D-Link DIR-655 router. I can't wait to set it up and play with it over the weekend.



That's exactly how it went for me. Easy! But don't forget (like we did) to try running the firmware update again because there are a number of them to be downloaded. In our case there were two that we downloaded and then when I tried a third time the GUI Firmware setting displayed "Latest" and wouldn't download anything.


----------



## Gator123

Thanks. I had no idea there were multiple versions. I figured it would just download the latest and that was it. I will check it out and report back.


----------



## Gator123

OK, I just did an Update Check and it came back as "Latest". Should I still try to "Start" the update again, or do you think I am good to go?


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12344635
> 
> 
> I hooked the 3808 straight to my router with an ethernet cable, turned it on, hit the menu button on the remote, looked at the front panel of the receiver and scrolled down to Manual Setup/Options/Firmware Update and hit enter when it displayed Update Firmware. It took over from there and displayed each module and the percent complete as well as the number of minutes remaining to complete the entire upgrade, which was around 45 minutes. When it finished it said "Updating Complete" and then powered itself off and then back on. That was all there was to it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12344633
> 
> 
> ....you can monitor the progress on the front panel display. But be patient. There were a number of times that the progress seemed to pause, but after 2-3 minutes it started right back up again. It probably took mine 30 minutes to get through the first update, and then about 10 minutes to get through the second. So don't forget, after you're done with the first firmware update, go back and try to update it again. There are 2 or 3 versions of the update that you can download, but I guess Denon wants us to do them one-by-one. You'll know you have them all when the GUI Firmware setting reads "Latest".



Gator & Mitch - Thank you. Those two posts were the most helpful so far.


I will take my unit from front stoop upon arrival, to the room where my router is and do my updating there. I'll haul it upstairs to my HT once finished.


----------



## Gator123

Never mind. Impatient fool that I am, I went ahead and tried to run the update again anyway and after about 30 seconds it came bask as "Update: Latest", so I guess I am done.


Good luck with your update Buck, hopefully it will go as smoothly as mine. It was totally painless.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12344782
> 
> 
> Never mind. Impatient fool that I am, I went ahead and tried to run the update again anyway and after about 30 seconds it came bask as "Update: Latest", so I guess I am done.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your update Buck, hopefully it will go as smoothly as mine. It was totally painless.



Yep! You got it!










You know, I had a thought......


For those people that are having trouble with getting their 3808 to update via ethernet, you might want to try hooking your computer to the ethernet cable first and see if you can go online. Most computers use DHCP to aquire an ISP address so you should be able to just plug and play. If not, I would focus on getting that to work and THEN try connecting the cable to the 3808. I think it's a lot easier to see if the ethernet cable is active by hooking it up to a computer versus the 3808.


Just my $0.02.


----------



## schtebie

While trying to adjust my channel levels, my Denon 3808CI would shut itself off and the red ring around the power button would blink several times. Is this an emergency shut-down to protect the electronics?


Turns out the bare ends of the powerand ground wires of the center channel were touching. Will this have done any damage to my equipment?


I thought it was a fluke so this happened a grand total of 3 times in a span of 10 minutes before I figured out what the problem was.


----------



## daron73m

Just wondering now that I have my dig tv reciever and DVD player hooked up to my reciever is there a way to see what the reciever is putting out as far as 480 vs 720 vs 1080p when im putting through my projector? Just hooked everything up and want to make sure im getting best output I can get..


thank you


----------



## CCONKLIN1

Just cracked open my new box containing the 3808 and hooked it up to the internet. Mine has a serial number that starts with 70 and had firmware 1.28. One hour later I am at 1.57 and playing around with the web interface renaming inputs and such. Just saved a .dat file with my settings as well. Hopefully the sound will be on a par with all of these cool features I am playing with. I plan to use it as a pre-pro as I have a Sunfire Signature 7 (400 watts x7) powering six Polk Rti10's and a csi5 center channel. Sub duty is an Epik Conquest. Wife is going away for the weekend to visit family so the house will be boomin'!!!

Thanks to all that contributed to this thread although it took me over 2 days to read the entire thing!

Best,

Chris


oh and i have connected to the internet radio with a pink floyd station!! too bad its not hooked up to speakers...


----------



## mitchlewis

Okay CCONKLIN1, how 'bout sharing with us how you can see what version of firmware you're running? (I've never found that one)


----------



## socaler

I'm stumped gents!?


My computer is stuck outputting only 1400x1050 to the denon.


It is a DVI to HDMI cable.


geforce 7950GT graphics card.


windows sees it as a plug and play monitor. nvidia control panel sees the denon as the denon.


any suggestions?


----------



## daron73m

How doI know if I what setting to place ip scaler on?


Choices are A to H

or A to H to H to H?



Not sure what to do..my signals from my dvi tohdmi cable from cable box says 1080i but dennon doesnt appear to be converting it to 1080p...am I doing something wrong? I already changed it to 1080p from the auto setting under HDMI set ups.....


any help is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## SledgeHammer

Anybody ever looked at the FW and why it takes so long to update? An hour is ridiculous. Am I download a terabyte over a 14.4kbps modem or something?


----------



## treky11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12345663
> 
> 
> How doI know if I what setting to place ip scaler on?
> 
> 
> Choices are A to H
> 
> or A to H to H to H?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do..my signals from my dvi tohdmi cable from cable box says 1080i but dennon doesnt appear to be converting it to 1080p...am I doing something wrong? I already changed it to 1080p from the auto setting under HDMI set ups.....
> 
> 
> any help is much appreciated!!!!



I believe A to H is Analog to HDMI and H to H is HDMI to HDMI. So if you want to scale both then select the second setting (A-H and H-H) If you want want to scale just analog then choose the first setting (A-H only)


----------



## tstolze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12345822
> 
> 
> Anybody ever looked at the FW and why it takes so long to update? An hour is ridiculous. Am I download a terabyte over a 14.4kbps modem or something?



I kept an eye on my bandwidth monitor from my router, I would say 95% of the time is spent with the receiver processing the new firmware.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12345401
> 
> 
> Okay CCONKLIN1, how 'bout sharing with us how you can see what version of firmware you're running? (I've never found that one)



Use the search feature "Search this Thread":

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...&postcount=324


----------



## daron73m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *treky11* /forum/post/12345872
> 
> 
> I believe A to H is Analog to HDMI and H to H is HDMI to HDMI. So if you want to scale both then select the second setting (A-H and H-H) If you want want to scale just analog then choose the first setting (A-H only)



yep that worked thank you! nice when things work when they are suppose to!


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey guys, I'm confused here...


I'm trying to hook a VCR up to my AVR-3808CI. I've got it connected via RCA composite (Red, White & Yellow cable) to the VCR/iPod connector. The only connector going from the AVR to the TV is HDMI. When I switch to the VCR source, it shows the picture for a second or two, and then blacks out and never comes back. What do I need to do to get that source working? I was under the impression that this AVR would take a RCA composite signal and map it to HDMI correctly.


With my old AVR that only did composite switching, I was using an external el-cheapo scaler box to take the VCR signal to HDMI and then went to an HDMI switch... this worked, but going through the much more expensive AVR-3808CI doesn't???










Basically I want my AVR to work like this:


DirecTV HR10-250 via HDMI input is 1080i, I want it scaled to 1080p

Denon DVD-3930CI via HDMI input is 1080p, I want it to output at 1080p

VCR via RCA composite, I want to output it over HDMI **WITHOUT** stretching it.


----------



## SledgeHammer

God this thing is such a piece of crap














. It resyncs video every 10 seconds, even in menus when you are trying to change options. It doesn't even work with Denons own DVD-3930CI. At least I can't get it to work without it resyncing video. I can't get the VCR to work either. The DirecTV sort of works, but I even touch anything on the AVR and it resyncs the video on that too. Nice to know I wasted $1200 on this piece of crap. My 10yr old Sony with a $70 external HDMI switch box did a better job switching HDMI.










































.


P.S. Yes, I got the latest firmware.


----------



## bfdtv

What display are you using? What are the length of your HDMI cables?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12346881
> 
> 
> What display are you using? What are the length of your HDMI cables?



I have:


Denon AVR-3808CI (AVR) (HDMI)

Denon DVD-3930CI 1080p (DVD player) (HDMI)

Panasonic PF9UK (the 50" 1080p model) (DVI-D input blade since its the only way to get 1080p to the monitor)

DirecTV HR10-250 1080i (HDMI)

Sony VCR (RCA composite)


All Monster Series 400 HDMI cables (6ft cable from the DVD player to the AVR and 6ft cable from the AVR to the TV)


This setup worked PERFECTLY with a 10yr old Sony AVR that only did composite switching and a $70 HDMI SIMA 3x1 switch box. I used another $50 to $75 box to convert the VCRs RCA to HDMI and ran that through the SIMA HDMI switch. It all worked PERFECTLY... video never re-sync... nothing. Not even sparkles at 1080p.


Then I introduce the Denon AVR-3808CI and get rid of the HDMI switchbox and the scaler box (a total of $150 max) and replaced it with a $1200 AVR. Now I can't even watch a DVD for more then 4 or 5 minutes without a resync.


Same cables... same devices... same position on my AV rack... the only thing that changed was this POS Denon AVR.




























. Not happy at ALL...


I did the firmware update TWICE...


Did the hard reset TWICE...


Nothing... still get the resync.


I'm calling up the place I got it from for an RMA #. They better give it to me, cuz from the web site, its iffy...










I should have kept my 10yr old Sony... this whole HDMI upgrade has been a nightmare for the past year


----------



## csnow

I called 6th ave and the guy was being a jerk saying there is no way they sold it that cheap. That was until I gave him the link to this thread.


----------



## csnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12346917
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808CI (AVR) (HDMI)
> 
> Denon DVD-3930CI 1080p (DVD player) (HDMI)
> 
> Panasonic PF9UK (the 50" 1080p model) (DVI-D input blade since its the only way to get 1080p to the monitor)
> 
> DirecTV HR10-250 1080i (HDMI)
> 
> Sony VCR (RCA composite)
> 
> 
> All Monster Series 400 HDMI cables (6ft cable from the DVD player to the AVR and 6ft cable from the AVR to the TV)
> 
> 
> This setup worked PERFECTLY with a 10yr old Sony AVR that only did composite switching and a $70 HDMI SIMA 3x1 switch box. I used another $50 to $75 box to convert the VCRs RCA to HDMI and ran that through the SIMA HDMI switch. It all worked PERFECTLY... video never re-sync... nothing. Not even sparkles at 1080p.
> 
> 
> Then I introduce the Denon AVR-3808CI and get rid of the HDMI switchbox and the scaler box (a total of $150 max) and replaced it with a $1200 AVR. Now I can't even watch a DVD for more then 4 or 5 minutes without a resync.
> 
> 
> Same cables... same devices... same position on my AV rack... the only thing that changed was this POS Denon AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not happy at ALL...
> 
> 
> I did the firmware update TWICE...
> 
> 
> Did the hard reset TWICE...
> 
> 
> Nothing... still get the resync.
> 
> 
> I'm calling up the place I got it from for an RMA #. They better give it to me, cuz from the web site, its iffy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have kept my 10yr old Sony... this whole HDMI upgrade has been a nightmare for the past year




Sorry SledgeHammer..... I know how frustrating that can be.


Sounds like a bad receiver. It may be worth running up to BB and getting a 3808 to see if you got a lemon or whether it is a problem between your TV and the Denon witin the firmware.


Chris


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnow* /forum/post/12347021
> 
> 
> I called 6th ave and the guy was being a jerk saying there is no way they sold it that cheap. That was until I gave him the link to this thread.



Did you call the regular # or the special # people have been PM'ing each other? 6 Ave competes with itself and it was only the special online sales phone agents were offerring the deal (without being pushed)...


----------



## socaler

I can't be the only one running a computer to the denon. is anyone at least successfully outputting 1920x1080 from a CPU to the denon?


POWERSTRIP can't even force the resolution i want onto the denon.

---------------------------


I'm stumped gents!?


My computer is stuck outputting only 1400x1050 to the denon.


It is a DVI to HDMI cable.


geforce 7950GT graphics card.


windows sees it as a plug and play monitor. nvidia control panel sees the denon as the denon.


any suggestions?


----------



## dwinnie

I've been reading this thread for the last 3 days and was extremely close to pulling the trigger on it, but I wasn't quite there yet. Last night I went into BB to pick up my Panasonic 50PZ700U Plasma and went back to the Magnolia area to check out the 3808CI, as I was leaving the room one of their salesmen walked up to me and asked if he could help. I told him that I was just looking at the 3808CI, but he wouldn't be able to match my price, so I didn't even want to take any of his time. He asked me what my price was, I gave him the price that many of you were getting just for the AVR (no warranty), and he asked me to give him a few minutes.


I wasn't expecting much other than, sorry, we can't touch that price. About 5 minutes later he came back and said "We will match that price". So I asked him to give me a few minutes to think about it, and I walked around the store thinking about it for a while. When I came back to the Magnolia area, he had the 3808 sitting next to the register. So I decided to take it and I got No Interest until January 2011.


I was shocked that they matched the price, because I've never had a B&M store come anywhere close to matching anything off the web, plus this wasn't even off the web. He couldn't even verify the price that I gave him, so I was in shock when they matched the 6Ave price. I think I got a pretty good deal.










I really hope you all get your AVRs soon, especially Citivas who was kind enough to share the details of his deal with me.


Dan


----------



## sspilker

I just talked with David from 6 Ave and added some Klipsch RS-42's to my Denon 3808ci order, to bring my old 5.1 setup to 7.1. He said that the new Denon shipment got in last night and that they should ship out today or tomorrow for those of us waiting on our "deal" orders.


My thanks to all of you who posted about the great price, I would have never called 6ave if I had just looked at their website!


I can't wait to get mine and see if it lives up to what I've been reading here.


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwinnie* /forum/post/12347479
> 
> 
> I've been reading this thread for the last 3 days and was extremely close to pulling the trigger on it, but I wasn't quite there yet. Last night I went into BB to pick up my Panasonic 50PZ700U Plasma and went back to the Magnolia area to check out the 3808CI, as I was leaving the room one of their salesmen walked up to me and asked if he could help. I told him that I was just looking at the 3808CI, but he wouldn't be able to match my price, so I didn't even want to take any of his time. He asked me what my price was, I gave him the price that many of you were getting just for the AVR (no warranty), and he asked me to give him a few minutes.
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting much other than, sorry, we can't touch that price. About 5 minutes later he came back and said "We will match that price". So I asked him to give me a few minutes to think about it, and I walked around the store thinking about it for a while. When I came back to the Magnolia area, he had the 3808 sitting next to the register. So I decided to take it and I got No Interest until January 2011.
> 
> 
> I was shocked that they matched the price, because I've never had a B&M store come anywhere close to matching anything off the web, plus this wasn't even off the web. He couldn't even verify the price that I gave him, so I was in shock when they matched the 6Ave price. I think I got a pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you all get your AVRs soon, especially Citivas who was kind enough to share the details of his deal with me.
> 
> 
> Dan



At BB they would take 400 off the 4308 if I bought a BR player and 2 hdmi cables. I bet they could take that much off because you got the plasma from them. The most my BB's in the area would take off the 3808 is $200 from list with no other purchases.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/12347360
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one running a computer to the denon. is anyone at least successfully outputting 1920x1080 from a CPU to the denon?



This probably doesn't help you but we're have 1920x1080 from our Apple MacMini to the Denon. In fact the MacMini even lists the monitor profile as "DENONAV". Honestly we didn't do anything special to set it up, we just plugged it in and it worked. We used a HDMI>DVI adaptor and HDMI cable from Monoprice.com (very inexpensive).


I should note that when we originally hooked it up to the Denon it wouldn't work. But the next day we tried again and it worked, but the GUI wouldn't display over it. But after a few hours of it being connected to the Denon, suddenly the GUI started working and it's worked great ever since. The only thing I can think of that we changed was the A-H & H-H setting. We changed it to both A-H and H-H. Maybe that makes a difference?


Sorry I can't be anymore help.


----------



## solanno1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sspilker* /forum/post/12347853
> 
> 
> I just talked with David from 6 Ave and added some Klipsch RS-42's to my Denon 3808ci order, to bring my old 5.1 setup to 7.1. He said that the new Denon shipment got in last night and that they should ship out today or tomorrow for those of us waiting on our "deal" orders.



That's good news...I am hoping that they are able to fulfill all pending orders with this incoming shipment


----------



## Kirby Baker

I noticed my credit card was charged last night for my 3808 order at 6ave. Dont know if they follow the rules (dont charge til it ships) or not, but my order was placed on Tuesday at 2pm and they had not charged my card until last night. I think I am getting my hopes up for nothing though.


----------



## dwinnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLAZ* /forum/post/12347902
> 
> 
> At BB they would take 400 off the 4308 if I bought a BR player and 2 hdmi cables. I bet they could take that much off because you got the plasma from them. The most my BB's in the area would take off the 3808 is $200 from list with no other purchases.



He didn't even know about the plasma, Customer Service was pulling the PDP while I was in Magnolia looking at the Denon. Plus I got the plasma at $900 off their normal sell price (price match to Sears), the Plasma was bought about a week and a half ago and it just came in. So they weren't making up any margin on the Plasma to account for the Denon discount, if that's what you're implying.


dan


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12347905
> 
> 
> This probably doesn't help you but we're have 1920x1080 from our Apple MacMini to the Denon. In fact the MacMini even lists the monitor profile as "DENONAV". Honestly we didn't do anything special to set it up, we just plugged it in and it worked. We used a HDMI>DVI adaptor and HDMI cable from Monoprice.com (very inexpensive).
> 
> 
> I should note that when we originally hooked it up to the Denon it wouldn't work. But the next day we tried again and it worked, but the GUI wouldn't display over it. But after a few hours of it being connected to the Denon, suddenly the GUI started working and it's worked great ever since. The only thing I can think of that we changed was the A-H & H-H setting. We changed it to both A-H and H-H. Maybe that makes a difference?
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be anymore help.



i have my x1900xt going dvi-hdmi going into the denon with cat 7.10 and windows vista, it displays denon av in the ati ccc and it automatically switches into 19x10 mode when i either turn on the av receiver or go to that input, which can be annoying since i also on the vga port have my 24in lcd 19x12 hooked up


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwinnie* /forum/post/12347479
> 
> 
> Last night I went into BB to pick up my Panasonic 50PZ700U Plasma and went back to the Magnolia area to check out the 3808CI, as I was leaving the room one of their salesmen walked up to me and asked if he could help. I told him that I was just looking at the 3808CI, but he wouldn't be able to match my price, so I didn't even want to take any of his time. He asked me what my price was, I gave him the price that many of you were getting just for the AVR (no warranty), and he asked me to give him a few minutes.
> 
> 
> I wasn't expecting much other than, sorry, we can't touch that price. About 5 minutes later he came back and said "We will match that price". So I asked him to give me a few minutes to think about it, and I walked around the store thinking about it for a while. When I came back to the Magnolia area, he had the 3808 sitting next to the register. So I decided to take it and I got No Interest until January 2011.
> 
> 
> Dan



Dan - That is one sweet deal. I would have paid the 6% sales tax to get no interest for 3 years. Good job!


FWIW, 6th Ave is an authorized DENON e-tailer, and that price does include the standard warranty.


Funny/sad story: I went to the Mongolia in my Beast Buy recently to check out the 3808, and couldn't find anyone back in that section. I did find some Blue Shirt wandering around and asked him to go find the Mongolia guy. After 15 min. he never showed up, and I gave up.....guess they didn't want my money.


----------



## longbow

Can someone repost the link at 6th Ave for their 3808's best price?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csnow* /forum/post/12347029
> 
> 
> Sorry SledgeHammer..... I know how frustrating that can be.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a bad receiver. It may be worth running up to BB and getting a 3808 to see if you got a lemon or whether it is a problem between your TV and the Denon witin the firmware.
> 
> 
> Chris



Well, it didn't work after the three finger reset either. I upgraded the firmware before I even hooked up the thing, so I can't tell if it worked out of the box.


They also told me it was factory sealed "A Stock" and it was one of those that doesnt have a serial number on it.


You'd think Denon would test it with thier own DVD-3930CI as well as Panasonic plasmas.


I wouldn't expect Denon to fix it if I called them up. They'd just say "sorry, incompatible". I had a "firmware incompatibility" with some LinkSys product and trying to get them to do anything beyond "sorry, incompatible" was futile.


I'll try see if I can get another one local to test it, but seems like a waste of time doing it at BB since they are wise on "exchanges"







.


----------



## dk10438

Hi

I'm using an apple airport express and am having trouble streaming music to the receiver. I have a cable modem set up in my office and an airport. This is connected wirelessly to a second airport. The second airport is connected to my 3808ci via ethernet and I know this connection works because I have done the firmware update.


My question is this. How do I stream music from my computer to the receiver?


----------



## SledgeHammer

WTF... I called up Denon and the a**hole tech support guy tells me the issue is with my Panasonic TV. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiggght.... I had a perfectly working setup with the Denon DVD-3930CI and Hughes HR10-250 going through an $75 SIMA box. Never had a hand-shaking issue til I brought in the AVR-3808CI and the a**hole tech support guy tells me "yeah, but I'm still saying its the Panasonic. I can't explain why it works with everything else except the Denon". Hahha... WTF... The only thing thats changed is the AVR/switchbox and suddenly my TV is at fault... Jesus...





















.


Let me guess, if I call up Panasonic, they'll say its the Denon.


EDIT: *** SIGH *** just like I figured. Panasonic says the same thing I said... "umm... if thats the only thing thats changed, obviously thats the problem"...


Yeah, cuz nobody uses Pansonic TVs ...


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12350263
> 
> 
> WTF... I called up Denon and the a**hole tech support guy tells me the issue is with my Panasonic TV. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiggght.... I had a perfectly working setup with the Denon DVD-3930CI and Hughes HR10-250 going through an $75 SIMA box. Never had a hand-shaking issue til I brought in the AVR-3808CI and the a**hole tech support guy tells me "yeah, but I'm still saying its the Panasonic. I can't explain why it works with everything else except the Denon". Hahha... WTF... The only thing thats changed is the AVR/switchbox and suddenly my TV is at fault... Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Let me guess, if I call up Panasonic, they'll say its the Denon.
> 
> 
> EDIT: *** SIGH *** just like I figured. Panasonic says the same thing I said... "umm... if thats the only thing thats changed, obviously thats the problem"...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz nobody uses Pansonic TVs ...



I agree that is lame and frustrating. It seems like across the board HDMI connections are much more prone to complications, incompatibilities and stability issues and failures more than any previous connection I have seen. In your case, could the DVI conversion have anything to do with it? I am surprised Panasonic still sells monitors by the 9th generation (yours, they are on the 10th now) that don't have native HDMI connections, but I guess you have the commercial line instead of the consumer so maybe that has something to do with it. I don't think that excuses Denon, of course...


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12350707
> 
> 
> I agree that is lame and frustrating. It seems like across the board HDMI connections are much more prone to complications, incompatibilities and stability issues and failures more than any previous connection I have seen. In your case, could the DVI conversion have anything to do with it? I am surprised Panasonic still sells monitors by the 9th generation (yours, they are on the 10th now) that don't have native HDMI connections, but I guess you have the commercial line instead of the consumer so maybe that has something to do with it. I don't think that excuses Denon, of course...



I had the same problem with a LinkSys Cable modem / Wireless gateway combo unit. It kept dropping my internet connection and rebooting. I call up LinkSys, they tell me its Cox, I call up Cox, they tell me its LinkSys. I did the ping-pong for an entire day trying to climb up the corporate ladder on both sides. Finally had one guy tell me "umm, yeah, we gave Cox the new firmware, but they dont want to deploy it"... Riiigghtt... Finally I just returned the LinkSys combo unit and got two seperate units and it never recycles. Obviously the problem was with the LinkSys WCG-200 then. But LinkSys blamed it on Cox til the end.


Same thing now...


I had a 100% working setup, the *ONLY* thing that changed was SIMA 3x1 HDMI switch box swapped out for Denon AVR-3808CI... suddenly problems occur. How could it be anything else BUT the 3808CI?


Yeah, I have the Panasonic TH-50PF9UK that was the first 1080p 50" plasma (supposedly the 9th gen). Panasonic promised they would release an HDMI blade (since the existing one only took 1080i). They said use the built in DVI-D for now for 1080p inputs. So thats what I'm was using.


But Panasonic blew us early adopters off and never released the HDMI blade. I'm not even using any weird dongles... Just a Monster 400 HDMI -> DVI-D cable.


The only "weird" thing I have in my setup is 2 HDMI wall plates:


DVD-3930CI -> AVR-3808CI

HR10-250 -> AVR-3808CI

Sony VCR -> AVR-3808CI


then


AVR-3808CI -> HDMI WALL plate #1 -> HDMI WALL PLATE #2


then


HDMI-> DVI-D cable to Panasonic monitor.


I know what you are thinking, the HDMI wall plates could be at fault... Possibly, but doubtful. They were working fine with the SIMA switchbox. In fact, I spent a month+ trying to find HDMI wall plates that could run at 1080p without sparkles. The only ones that would were the crazy overpriced Ethereal ones, so those are the ones I have and were working til the AVR-3808CI.


I wasn't happy with the first ****** bag response I got from Denon tech support, so I called them back and this time I got a guy who was a bit more helpful. He gave me 4 things to try when I get home. I'm kind of skeptical on his suggestions though. He said:


1) try do a "reverse hand shake" (don't know how this will work after I turn stuff off and on)

2) try do the microprocessor reset

3) try do the firmware reset

4) reinstall the firmware


I already did #3 & 4 and it did nothing. #1 sounds like the B.S. line you give people when you do tech support and can't figure out the problem (umm... unplug everything and wait for 10 seconds and turn it back on







).


Either way, this was a brand new out of the box unit. I did the firmware before even hooking it up.


But I'm thinking to "exchange" this unit at CC on the way home










Thats probably going to lead to me returning the whole damn thing when the new one doesn't work either










Maybe its just me, but I have never had a faulty piece of electronics or PC hardware out the box. Maybe it broke down the line, but brand new? Never. If something didn't work, it didn't work after an exchange either.


----------



## moester76

I have searched some of this thread over but can not find the best answers to these questions:


I have a 1080P panel, two def tech towers with built in subwoofers and a 3808 AVR..and a sony BDP300 Blu disc player...all connected with HDMI thru the receiver.


1: Should I be using Pure Direct...if not...what setting should I be using to get the best sound...stereo or 5.1 or wide screen...or dolby dig..etc??


2: How can I get the Denon to display HIgh def sound when I am playing a blu ray disc on my player??...it usually just says dolby...and i'm wondering if I can get HD audio or true HD audio out of it..


thanx


----------



## WynsWrld98

I have an AVR-3808ci on order, have a 6.1 setup, have scanned lots of complaints about the Audyssey calibrator, am curious with a 6.1 setup if I should even attempt the Audssey calibration or just do it manually with a Radio Shack sound meter? If anyone has a 6.1 setup and has successfully used the Audssey calibrator I'd be curious to hear any tips.


I tried the 'Search this Thread' feature to find an answer to my question but when I entered '6.1' it came back with no matches so apparently it doesn't like numbers and/or periods as part of search strings? I tried to be smart and find the answer myself if it has been answered.


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12344586
> 
> 
> Interesting. I ordered by 9am Friday. Another poster here said they ordered Wednesday and didn't get it. Sounds like they aren't fulfilling in the shipping order, which is the same thing that happened to me with the plasma in 2005. They aren't a very sophisticated operation. But I agree the price is right. (That said, some people are getting Best Buy and others to price match it.)
> 
> 
> But that's good for you. Have fun with it!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure they'll get a shipment Friday. My past experience (and current one) is they have no idea and like to always say they are about to get a shipment. Remember, the plasma that I bought "in stock" took over 3 MONTHS to show up, and I called weekly and was told each time they were expecting them within the week which means they were wrong 12 times out of 13... But it doesn't hurt to be optimistic I guess.





Ack sorry you didn't get yours.









You are the first one that told me about the price and I ordered it 9am Saturday and it showed up today.


Just did the firmware update and now trying to work up the nerve to pull my Yama RX-V3200 and disconnect the rat's nest behind it. At least my monoprice hdmi cables showed up yesterday should make it easier.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12352781
> 
> 
> I tried the 'Search this Thread' feature to find an answer to my question but when I entered '6.1' it came back with no matches so apparently it doesn't like numbers and/or periods as part of search strings?



I _believe_ three characters isn't enough. You need a minimum of four.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey, speaking of which... a few questions:


1) Is there a way to get rid of the iPod icon on the LCD control? I turned off all the iPod stuff and the 1/iPod button doesnt do anything, but that icon is still on the remote.


2) Is there an easy way to delete characters when renaming sources? Scrolling through 60 characters til you hit a space seems like bad design.


----------



## CCONKLIN1

I renamed my inputs through the internet connection. took about 2 seconds, well 3 seconds as i had to hit "save". If I only could get it hooked up to my system tonight....

Best,

Chris


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLAZ* /forum/post/12352797
> 
> 
> Ack sorry you didn't get yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the first one that told me about the price and I ordered it 9am Saturday and it showed up today.



I spoke to them again today. The excuse on the order of fulfillment is that they took over 3,000 orders between Wednesday until Monday and didn't get around to processing any of them until Monday, and in the mass of confusion they probably didn't get processed into their system in the same order they were received. Annoying but what can you do.


But I said, ok, that explains through Monday. How is it someone who ordered Tuesday is already being processed for shipment today and I still haven't been now that they allegedly have them in stock? And the sales manager just kept dodging a direct answer to that question. He would response: "I don't want to promise you it will go out because I would rather under promise and over deliver." I refrained from commenting that it was an empty cliche sentiment expecially when I was already promised before and would say instead: "That's a great policy and I appreciate it. And it would make sense if you still didn't have your stock in hand. But it doesn't actually answer my question of why the warehouse would still be fulfilling out of order even now and why you can't intervene and make sure that they do, at least in my case." And he'd respond the same way again... Got nowhere. He actually seemed incredulous that I wasn't really excited and appreciative to hear the "good news" that they had it in the warehouse again and that I "may" get my shipment this time," even though he couldn't promise I would before they ran out shipping instead to people who only ordered this week... Go figure, silly me.


----------



## jkim90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkim90* /forum/post/12292015
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get this to work for awhile now and thought I had seen others confirm that this was software bug. It does not seem to work even with software updates...
> 
> 
> I have mp3 files on my PC and can create a playlist in WMP that plays fine through the 3808. Whenever I choose the random function on the NET/USB playback to "on", it seems to jump it right back to "off".
> 
> 
> Anyone have same experience or better yet, anyone get this to work correctly? Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/12292174
> 
> 
> This is not a bug....according to the owner's manual, random only works for USB input sources...
> 
> 
> cheers



Thanks for the reply and I did not realize it only worked for USB input sources.


Anyway you or anyone can see to stream a playlist randomly to the Denon from WMP like itunes "party shuffle" feature? This seems like such a basic thing to do that would be GREAT for parties, hanging by the pool, etc.


I am stuck and would really like some ideas from you all!


Thanks.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moester76* /forum/post/12352525
> 
> 
> I have a 1080P panel, two def tech towers with built in subwoofers and a 3808 AVR..and a sony BDP300 Blu disc player...all connected with HDMI thru the receiver.
> 
> 
> 1: Should I be using Pure Direct...if not...what setting should I be using to get the best sound...stereo or 5.1 or wide screen...or dolby dig..etc??
> 
> 
> 2: How can I get the Denon to display HIgh def sound when I am playing a blu ray disc on my player??...it usually just says dolby...and i'm wondering if I can get HD audio or true HD audio out of it..



1. You should leave it on "Standard" so that the Denon will autodetect the audio coming from the BluRay player.


2. I'm not familiar with your specific BluRay player, but you should be outputting PCM from the player to the receiver. The Denon will display Multi-Channel PCM. If your player will bitstream Dolby TrueHD to the receiver, then you can also use that. So the player will decode the TrueHD to PCM or the receiver will. There should be no difference between the two... although some users have reported there being a difference.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCONKLIN1* /forum/post/12353085
> 
> 
> I renamed my inputs through the internet connection. took about 2 seconds, well 3 seconds as i had to hit "save". If I only could get it hooked up to my system tonight....
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chris



Good idea! I forgot about that.


I got a little burn-in from that obnoxious bright white Denon logo in the upper right when you go into the menus from all the time I spent in there







. Good thing it went away after I gave up around 4am and turned everything off for the night


----------



## xodus

I have a setup question for anyone using an Oppo 980H with their 3808.


I have been setting the 3808 on Direct/Pure Direct for movies. What would be the best setting in Oppo with the Denon on Direct/Pure Direct?


Is there another setting I should on the 3808 instead for movies? If so, how should the 980H be set?


The Oppo is connected via HDMI to the 3808..


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12353667
> 
> 
> 1. You should leave it on "Standard" so that the Denon will autodetect the audio coming from the BluRay player.
> 
> 
> 2. I'm not familiar with your specific BluRay player, but you should be outputting PCM from the player to the receiver. The Denon will display Multi-Channel PCM. If your player will bitstream Dolby TrueHD to the receiver, then you can also use that. So the player will decode the TrueHD to PCM or the receiver will. There should be no difference between the two... although some users have reported there being a difference.



Here's a quote from another forum:

*Basically,


Bitstream - will send the raw digital audio without processing out of the DVD player so your receiver can process


PCM - the player will convert everything to and output as 2 channel PCM


So if you want your receiver to process DD and DTS multichannel tracks then you must set the player to Bitstream


This PCM/Bitstream option doesn't effect the players analogue outputs. This is the reason why your analogue outs sounded better than your digital out when its set to PCM.


cheers*


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12350263
> 
> 
> WTF... I called up Denon and the a**hole tech support guy tells me the issue is with my Panasonic TV. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiggght.... I had a perfectly working setup with the Denon DVD-3930CI and Hughes HR10-250 going through an $75 SIMA box. Never had a hand-shaking issue til I brought in the AVR-3808CI and the a**hole tech support guy tells me "yeah, but I'm still saying its the Panasonic. I can't explain why it works with everything else except the Denon". Hahha... WTF... The only thing thats changed is the AVR/switchbox and suddenly my TV is at fault... Jesus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Let me guess, if I call up Panasonic, they'll say its the Denon.
> 
> 
> EDIT: *** SIGH *** just like I figured. Panasonic says the same thing I said... "umm... if thats the only thing thats changed, obviously thats the problem"...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cuz nobody uses Pansonic TVs ...



One additional thing you might try (if you haven't already) is to turn off video conversion in the 3808. I'm thinking that the SIMA box probably just passes through the HDCP stuff whereas the 3808 has to generate it new when it's doing video conversion. This may not prove anything since the 3808 may also regenerate the HDCP when it doesn't do video conversion but it's worth a try.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12354053
> 
> 
> One additional thing you might try (if you haven't already) is to turn off video conversion in the 3808. I'm thinking that the SIMA box probably just passes through the HDCP stuff whereas the 3808 has to generate it new when it's doing video conversion. This may not prove anything since the 3808 may also regenerate the HDCP when it doesn't do video conversion but it's worth a try.



Well, the out-of-the-box default is to apply the video conversion to analog only. The defaults were causing me the problem on both analog and HDMI sources. I tried all 3 settings: Off, Analog Only, Analog & HDMI. I also tried forcing everything to 1080p output (as well as playing with other resolutions). No luck. Additionally, I tried changing other settings on both the source devices and the AVR-3808CI like color space, resolution, etc.


I have the new "A Stock" one in my car, and will start loading the new firmware when I get home in a few hours, but I'm skeptical. If this new one works, I'll be the most surprised guy in this thread.


An interesting side note... the HR10-250 has 4 LEDs on the front indicating its output resolution: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i or something along those lines. I have it set at 1080i. I have *NEVER* seen that LED flash, blink, change or move around. With the Denon, when the pic would drop out, it would flash that LED around a few times to 480p. I guess that means the Denon AVR middle man lost connection with the TV and made the HR10-250 think its a 480p device.


Doesn't explain the DVD or VCR though. Its happening on ALL sources.


Also, side note #2: when I FF or rewind the VCR (trick play), the Denon looses the picture too til I let it play normally. Honestly, the SIMA / scaler combo did that too. I thought this Denon wouldn't have that problem, but I guess they dont put much effort into upconverting RCA


----------



## bplewis24

The cnet review of the 3808ci is up here .


Summary: rating 8.2



> Quote:
> The good: Feature-packed AV receiver; visually appealing graphical user interface; four HDMI 1.3 inputs; can upconvert all analog signals to HDMI and upscale HDMI signals to 1080p; excellent standard-definition video upconversion; onboard Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio decoding; XM-ready; automatic speaker calibration; Ethernet port enables digital music streaming, firmware updates, and remote custom installer logins.
> 
> 
> The bad: Main remote isn't intuitive, although included simpler remote can be used; user interface could use some tweaks; graphical user interface crashed a few times; poor 1080i deinterlacing; not Sirius-ready.
> 
> 
> The bottom line: The Denon AVR-3808CI AV receiver is absolutely packed with functionality and sounds great, but you'll need to be an AV geek to unlock all its potential.



Would anybody care to comment on the deinterlacing issue? This is one of the main reasons why I would be picking this up over the course of the next couple months. Other than that it appears to be a relatively good rating with their biggest gripe being it tough to operate for a novice










Brandon


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12353451
> 
> 
> I spoke to them again today. The excuse on the order of fulfillment is that they took over 3,000 orders between Wednesday until Monday and didn't get around to processing any of them until Monday, and in the mass of confusion they probably didn't get processed into their system in the same order they were received. Annoying but what can you do.
> 
> 
> But I said, ok, that explains through Monday. How is it someone who ordered Tuesday is already being processed for shipment today and I still haven't been now that they allegedly have them in stock? And the sales manager just kept dodging a direct answer to that question. He would response: "I don't want to promise you it will go out because I would rather under promise and over deliver." I refrained from commenting that it was an empty cliche sentiment expecially when I was already promised before and would say instead: "That's a great policy and I appreciate it. And it would make sense if you still didn't have your stock in hand. But it doesn't actually answer my question of why the warehouse would still be fulfilling out of order even now and why you can't intervene and make sure that they do, at least in my case." And he'd respond the same way again... Got nowhere. He actually seemed incredulous that I wasn't really excited and appreciative to hear the "good news" that they had it in the warehouse again and that I "may" get my shipment this time," even though he couldn't promise I would before they ran out shipping instead to people who only ordered this week... Go figure, silly me.


*well, I ordered mine on Sat the 24th and just received an email that my receiver has shipped!







I'm sure they're catching up on orders now!







*


----------



## Kirby Baker

I also just got an email that mine has shipped. I still cant track it online though, as when I enter the order number, name and zip it comes back with an error. I do know it is supposed to be on DHL though, but no clue when it will arrive, I would guess monday/tuesday (if it really shipped).


----------



## DLAZ

Sledge I had a problem like yours , but my HDMI signal was dropping every 10-45 seconds. I messed with it for 2 hours and finally reset every device I had and it stopped. I think when I did the setup again on my SA 8300HD DVR that it's when it stopped but I can't be sure.



I just bought a PS3 on Sunday and just unboxed that today too so I got alot mess around with but gotta work next 2 days so all the adjustments and tweaking will have to wait.



I'm really impressed with the 3808 so far.


----------



## Gator123

I could never get 6th Ave's tracking site to work, so I emailed customer service and asked them for the actual DHL tracking number. They sent it within 24 hours and I was able to track the package on the DHL site.


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12354632
> 
> 
> I also just got an email that mine has shipped. I still cant track it online though, as when I enter the order number, name and zip it comes back with an error. I do know it is supposed to be on DHL though, but no clue when it will arrive, I would guess monday/tuesday (if it really shipped).




I could never get that 6th ave tracking to work. I finally called 6th ave and got the tracking number, then went to the DHL site.


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12354316
> 
> 
> The cnet review of the 3808ci is up here .
> 
> 
> Summary: rating 8.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anybody care to comment on the deinterlacing issue? This is one of the main reasons why I would be picking this up over the course of the next couple months. Other than that it appears to be a relatively good rating with their biggest gripe being it tough to operate for a novice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon



Weird... i never had any interface crash since i got it 2 weeks ago. I don't use 1080i deinterlacer since i run 720p to 720p. I did try the PS3 in 720p mode upscaled in 1080i with component cable (because my friend TV doesn,t support 1080i and some PS3 game are 720p only) it's worked great...


I have a PS3, soon a Panasonic BD30k and a 1080p projector so i'll run all 1080p setup..


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12354316
> 
> 
> Would anybody care to comment on the deinterlacing issue? This is one of the main reasons why I would be picking this up over the course of the next couple months. Other than that it appears to be a relatively good rating with their biggest gripe being it tough to operate for a novice



I and others have noted this many times throughout the 3808 and 4308 threads.


Simply put, the Denon has an older, cheaper video processor that was never intended for high-definition deinterlace. It does a good job with SD sources, but it cannot [correctly] deinterlace 1080i into 1080p. When you set the Denon to output 1080p, 1080i sources are output at the equivalent of 540p during scenes with motion. I've confirmed this with Genesis, the manufacturer of the video chip in the Denon.


The Denon does not degrade 1080p signals -- 1080p24 and 1080p60 from a HD-DVD or Blu-ray player is passed through as is. If you have a display like the Pioneer KURO with quality 1080i->1080p deinterlace, then you should set the 3808/4308 to pass-through mode so they do not degrade your 1080i signals.


As far as I know, the Onkyo 875/905 are the only receivers under $2000 with the hardware to correctly deinterlace high-definition 1080i signals. Unfortunately, the Onkyo 875/905 both suffer from the dreaded (1) audio latency and (2) format switching delays. These were "dealbreakers" for me.


The perfect $1500 receiver would combine the usability / GUI and audio processing of the Denon 3808 with the amplification and video processing of the Onkyo 875. Unfortunately, such a receiver does not exist at this point in time. If you've got the funds, take a look at the upcoming Denon AVR-5308ci, as it should take the best of the AVR-3808ci and AVR-4308ci and mate it with true high-definition video processing.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12355006
> 
> 
> The Denon does not degrade 1080p signals -- 1080p24 and 1080p60 from a HD-DVD or Blu-ray player is passed through as is. If you have a display like the Pioneer KURO with quality 1080i->1080p deinterlace, then you should set the 3808/4308 to pass-through mode so they do not degrade your 1080i signals.



Interesting....so how exactly do you put the Denon in "pass-through mode" for some sources but not others?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12353732
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from another forum:
> 
> *Basically,
> 
> 
> Bitstream - will send the raw digital audio without processing out of the DVD player so your receiver can process
> 
> 
> PCM - the player will convert everything to and output as 2 channel PCM
> 
> 
> So if you want your receiver to process DD and DTS multichannel tracks then you must set the player to Bitstream
> 
> 
> This PCM/Bitstream option doesn't effect the players analogue outputs. This is the reason why your analogue outs sounded better than your digital out when its set to PCM.
> 
> 
> cheers*



I still get confused by this issue. From what I have read, a vast majority of the current Blue-Ray and DVD-HD players can't send bitstream. So everyone has suggested PDM and said the player with decode the TrueHD and DTS-HD tracks and that the player will handle it fine through the PCM. But if the PCM is only 2-channel, it wouldn't make any sense that people would consider this an adequate substitute, would it? Even the older Dolby and DTS formats would be better than 2-channel, right?


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12355948
> 
> 
> I still get confused by this issue. From what I have read, a vast majority of the current Blue-Ray and DVD-HD players can't send bitstream. So everyone has suggested PDM and said the player with decode the TrueHD and DTS-HD tracks and that the player will handle it fine through the PCM. But if the PCM is only 2-channel, it wouldn't make any sense that people would consider this an adequate substitute, would it? Even the older Dolby and DTS formats would be better than 2-channel, right?



You're right. I have seen this discussed as well, and it doesn't make sense, if PCM only gives 2-channel audio digitally.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12355987
> 
> 
> You're right. I have seen this discussed as well, and it doesn't make sense, if PCM only gives 2-channel audio digitally.



PCM can be output in more than two channels. My Toshiba HD-A1 output 5.1 PCM over HDMI. Many (most? all?) will do the same.


Maybe the confusion comes in the fact that some regular DVD players offer the option to downgrade tradtional DD and DTS down to 2 channel PCM.


But the HD-DVD and BR players should all be capable of outputing the sound in more than 2 channel PCM.


Again, my Tosh HD-A1 does so and it was the first of the HD-DVD players two years ago. Works great with my 3808.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12356237
> 
> 
> PCM can be output in more than two channels. My Toshiba HD-A1 output 5.1 PCM over HDMI. Many (most? all?) will do the same.
> 
> 
> Maybe the confusion comes in the fact that some regular DVD players offer the option to downgrade tradtional DD and DTS down to 2 channel PCM.
> 
> 
> But the HD-DVD and BR players should all be capable of outputing the sound in more than 2 channel PCM.
> 
> 
> Again, my Tosh HD-A1 does so and it was the first of the HD-DVD players two years ago. Works great with my 3808.




Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## SledgeHammer

The "B Stock" I got off the internet didn't work.

The "A Stock" I got at BestBuy didn't work.


Thats two units, both with the same exact problem.


Big surprise there...







.


Anybody here using this AVR with a Panasonic Plasma? specifically a TH-50PF9UK?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12356576
> 
> 
> The "B Stock" I got off the internet didn't work.
> 
> The "A Stock" I got at BestBuy didn't work.
> 
> 
> Thats two units, both with the same exact problem.
> 
> 
> Big surprise there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Anybody here using this AVR with a Panasonic Plasma? specifically a TH-50PF9UK?



I feel your pain (I would be really mad; may very well still be when I get mine) and therefore I an hesitant to argue so please take this in a friendly vein...


But given the widely reported history of HDMI problems between devices, the fact that the 3808 does not play well with your plasma is not automatically a 3808 bug. There seems to be an appalling lack of consistency in handshaking between all kinds of devices with no real predictability, which ultimately makes it an HDMI problem.


From your POV it is the receiver's fault because the plasma worked fine with your previous receiver. I get it. But what if you had purchased the 3808 first and used it with another plasma, then upgraded your plasma? Wouldn't you be saying that plasma sucks and it must be the plasma's fault because your receiver worked fine with the previous one?


I've seen posts with the Onkyo and Sony not playing well with some TV's too, so this seems to be a widespread (though not rampant) issue...


----------



## bcoombs

So, a question for all of you 3808ci owners:


I have a Panasonic DMP-BD30 Blu-Ray player and a SA 8300HD DVR as my sources, the 3808ci, and a Mitsubishi WD-73833 TV.


What should I use to upconvert from SD and 1080i sources from the 8300HD DVR? And from SD DVDs from the DMP-BD30?


Should I use the sources, the receiver, or the TV? Which has the better video processing?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12354268
> 
> 
> Well, the out-of-the-box default is to apply the video conversion to analog only. The defaults were causing me the problem on both analog and HDMI sources. I tried all 3 settings: Off, Analog Only, Analog & HDMI. I also tried forcing everything to 1080p output (as well as playing with other resolutions). No luck. Additionally, I tried changing other settings on both the source devices and the AVR-3808CI like color space, resolution, etc.



FWIW, you can also select video conversion on/off for each input separately. That MIGHT do things differently than the universal setting you mentioned. Just a thought.



> Quote:
> Also, side note #2: when I FF or rewind the VCR (trick play), the Denon looses the picture too til I let it play normally. Honestly, the SIMA / scaler combo did that too. I thought this Denon wouldn't have that problem, but I guess they dont put much effort into upconverting RCA



Mine does exactly the same thing so we can assume that your 3808 is normal in that regard.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12356620
> 
> 
> I feel your pain (I would be really mad; may very well still be when I get mine) and therefore I an hesitant to argue so please take this in a friendly vein...
> 
> 
> But given the widely reported history of HDMI problems between devices, the fact that the 3808 does not play well with your plasma is not automatically a 3808 bug. There seems to be an appalling lack of consistency in handshaking between all kinds of devices with no real predictability, which ultimately makes it an HDMI problem.
> 
> 
> From your POV it is the receiver's fault because the plasma worked fine with your previous receiver. I get it. But what if you had purchased the 3808 first and used it with another plasma, then upgraded your plasma? Wouldn't you be saying that plasma sucks and it must be the plasma's fault because your receiver worked fine with the previous one?
> 
> 
> I've seen posts with the Onkyo and Sony not playing well with some TV's too, so this seems to be a widespread (though not rampant) issue...



Hehe... you've got a point. Typically people assume the last change broke things and typically the last change *is* the culprit.


Lets say my TV did have a bug in its handshaking, all well and good (well, not really, but for arguments sake lets say it is). Every piece of equipment I threw at it worked fine. So lets say my setup as before while 100% working was "on the brink of falling over" and the Denon just pushed it over the edge. Well, if its something like that, yeah, I'm going to blame it on the Denon and rightfully so.


----------



## SledgeHammer

UPDATE:


Well, after trying 2 AVR-3808s (one "B" stock and one "A" stock) and both having the same issue...


I decided to try bypassing my HDMI wall plates and just stringing a cable across the room from the TV to the AVR instead of going AVR -> HDMI cable -> wall plate -> in-wall HDMI cable -> wall plate -> HDMI to DVI cable


I was able to finish my viewing of "Mr Beans Holiday" in peace. Although I only had 30 mins left.


I guess I'll have to see if I can make it through "Live Free Or Die Hard" without any re-sync issues.


Not quite sure how I'm going to get an HDMI cable from my A/V equipment to my TV without drilling a hole in the countertop (low WAF on that move







) as I ran it in wall using the wall plates to avoid that. I can't even just take the wall plates off and using a bulk connector pass through since the in wall cable is HDMI->HDMI, not HDMI->DVI and probably not long enough either. Its one of those stiff Monster cables, so I dont think I could pull it through... Ugh...


Well, even if the wall plates setup is at fault here... it still worked *before* the Denon. So if the Denon is putting out too weak or fragile of a signal for the working wall plates to pass... well, thats the Denons fault.


Now I did have wall plate problems before... I tried a bunch of different wall plates and they caused red sparkles @ 1080p. These $200 ethereal plates with a built-in repeater worked just fine.


Still if the signal starts out at 100% coming out of the source and ends up 85% through the 2 wall plates, it was still strong enough to drive the TV even if the threshold was 84%.


If going through the Denon on the other hand ends up with an 83% signal, well, yeah, the "original cause" was the wall plates, but the Denons still at fault for not producing the same strong enough signal that the SIMA spit out.


----------



## andres76

Here's the CNET review:

http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers...ml?tag=bubbl_1


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLAZ* /forum/post/12354744
> 
> 
> I could never get that 6th ave tracking to work. I finally called 6th ave and got the tracking number, then went to the DHL site.



I had the same problem with the site (useless) but I was too late for the customer service hours last night so I had to wait until thsi morning. They open at 8 but I have tried on and off since then and it rings, answers, then gives you the tone for a busy signal and automatically disconnects...


These guys just can't make it easy...


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12358036
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with the site (useless) but I was too late for the customer service hours last night so I had to wait until thsi morning. They open at 8 but I have tried on and off since then and it rings, answers, then gives you the tone for a busy signal and automatically disconnects...
> 
> 
> These guys just can't make it easy...



Well at least you know that you'll get it soon. I think it's wierd that I ordered a day after you and got it already. it took 2 tries for me to get the tracking number. I couldn't get it Monday but was sucessful on Tuesday.


----------



## dmcdayton

Sledgehammer,


I've struggled with HDMI issues as well, sending DVI to projector over M1-DA cable to Infocus. I've been hesitating on AVR purchase till I hear the "all clear".


Any chance you have a Marantz dealer nearby who'd let you demo an SR8002? Supposedly those have a true repeater so its supposed to be able to boost the HDMI signal over long runs.


Might be worth a shot ....or at least your setup would be a great Guinea pig


----------



## Fists_of_Legend

I ordered from 6th Ave on Tuesday evening and received a shipping email last night 9:20PM EST.


I'm hoping that means a Monday delivery. I would think that even 6th Ave would understand that offering a rock bottom price around Black Friday would mean LOTS of inventory needed to be on hand.


I hope all of us still waiting get our babies home soon.


----------



## meyrowitz

Hi, I read through this thread this morning.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=945542 


You may have already taken the steps listed there but at least one person with HDMI issues had some success.


Good Luck

rpm


----------



## CCONKLIN1

for what it is worth, I never received a shipping notice or tracking number at all when ordering from 6th ave. I just called up on friday and it showed up on tuesday. I attribute this to being swamped over the weekend. Not a big deal for me but I know some are more anxious than others...

Best,

Chris


----------



## Kaizen28

Hi All


I'm thinking of purchasing the 3808CI but there is something in the manual that is confusing me and I'd appreciate any feedback.


I want to use the 3808CI in a multi-zone installation. Basically, Zone 2 will only play the same content as Zone 1. If TV is being viewed, this will be piped to the kitchen, office etc.


Are the any limits on achieving this if the input is optical or HDMI?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcdayton* /forum/post/12358815
> 
> 
> Sledgehammer,
> 
> 
> I've struggled with HDMI issues as well, sending DVI to projector over M1-DA cable to Infocus. I've been hesitating on AVR purchase till I hear the "all clear".
> 
> 
> Any chance you have a Marantz dealer nearby who'd let you demo an SR8002? Supposedly those have a true repeater so its supposed to be able to boost the HDMI signal over long runs.
> 
> 
> Might be worth a shot ....or at least your setup would be a great Guinea pig



Haha... well, good luck on that. I don't think any manafacturer cares about getting HDMI working or having their products interoperate. From my recent experiences as soon as you tell a support guy there is someone elses product in the mix, they'll always point the finger at the other guy back and forth til you get fed up and return one or both products. As far as manafacturers are concerned... "well, these AVRs are selling like hot cakes, so it must be an isolated incident cuz only 10% of people are having this issue. Wake me when it hits 35% failure"







.


Yesterday I bought a second AVR-3808CI from BB because I thought mine was faulty, it still had the same problem (going through the wall plates), so I returned it immediately.


If anyone wants an open box deal go to Magnolia at the Tustin Market Place







.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *meyrowitz* /forum/post/12359213
> 
> 
> Hi, I read through this thread this morning.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=945542
> 
> 
> You may have already taken the steps listed there but at least one person with HDMI issues had some success.
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> rpm



Yup, I tried the bizzare power on sequence. As I mentioned, it seems to work fine... as long as you never switch resolutions, go into menus, or turn stuff on and off EVER AGAIN... A very likely scenario







.


----------



## mdrew

When playing a DDTruHD source, if I go into the audio parameter screen, it shows that there is a 4 DB offset. What is this and is it adjustable? I'm not real sure why yet, but my HD and BR player inputs are considerably quieter than my other input that SD / DVD and SD satellite are being input to. This is more noticeably with DD + and DD TruHD that the other formats, but they are also a tad quieter than a matrixed two channel or a 5.1 from SD DVD.


----------



## solanno1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLAZ* /forum/post/12354744
> 
> 
> I could never get that 6th ave tracking to work. I finally called 6th ave and got the tracking number, then went to the DHL site.



+1


Received the shipment email, tried the 6ave website and failed in getting the tracking info, called 6ave for the tracking # and confirmed shipment with DHL. For some reason, DHL does not give the expected delivery date....oh well!!!


----------



## bcoombs





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12356896
> 
> 
> So, a question for all of you 3808ci owners:
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic DMP-BD30 Blu-Ray player and a SA 8300HD DVR as my sources, the 3808ci, and a Mitsubishi WD-73833 TV.
> 
> 
> What should I use to upconvert from SD and 1080i sources from the 8300HD DVR? And from SD DVDs from the DMP-BD30?
> 
> 
> Should I use the sources, the receiver, or the TV? Which has the better video processing?




Bump. Any suggestions/thoughts?


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solanno1* /forum/post/12360876
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> Received the shipment email, tried the 6ave website and failed in getting the tracking info, called 6ave for the tracking # and confirmed shipment with DHL. For some reason, DHL does not give the expected delivery date....oh well!!!



Holy #@!$, I just tried tracking my order again, and their site actually worked just now! Maybe they are reading this thread










Did the DHL site not list a date at all for yours? or you dont see it on the page? Mine is near the top under the "Get Notified" link: "Estimated Delivery Date: 12/3/2007"


----------



## D53

I've been leaning towards the purchase of a 3808ci, but I am concerned about the 1080i de-interlacing issue raised by the new CNet review. I suppose I could just let the tv (Sony 52XBR4) do the de-interlacing, provided the receiver can upconvert to a 1080i signal. Is there an option with the receiver to scale but not de-interlace, or does it automatically de-interlace when scaling?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12354316
> 
> 
> The cnet review of the 3808ci is up here .



The reviewer surely has mad photography skills







. His/her reflection shows up in every picture.


Its not a perfect AVR by any stretch of the imagination and lacks some features I would have liked (HD-Radio and built in Wi-fi). I agree with the reviewer that the main remote is not intuitive at all. I was seriously clicking around on it for 5 minutes trying to figure out why it wouldn't control the AVR anymore. Maybe once I get it tweaked, but I doubt it. Not to mention that you need to wipe down the screen pretty much anytime you use the thing







. Some other touch remotes I've seen have better screen coatings that don't show fingerprints.


The speaker connectors are super cramped. Good luck working those unless you have good access.


I also agree that the GUI is not well layed out. Its hard to find what you are looking for.


And *BIG* problem... you spend any significant time in the menus looking for stuff and you'll get ghosting on your plasma from the bright white Denon logo in the upper right that stays put on every page you go to.


I think the web setup interface is a bit easier to use just because they throw more stuff on the page at once (vs. back -> forward -> back on the AVR itself) and you don't get burn in from the Denon logo. Definitely easier for renaming stuff (zones, devices).


Some good stuff though:


The network is plug and play. I plugged it in to a LinkSys wireless gaming adapter and it hit the DHCP and got an IP right away.


Lots of tweaks for the enthusiast.


----------



## daron73m

Ok now i thought had everything working....I switched the audio and video cables out on my DVD and changed it to hdmi....put in a movie and no dialog comes out of my center channel...it all comes out of my rear backs and side rears??? the 3808 is set to 7.1 . One thing I noticed is rthe reciever just used to display the settings on monitor side of reciever and now it shows the speakers on both sides of the monitor display after I changed it over to hdmi?? It is driving me insane listening to it like this...anyone have any ideas as to what I need to do ??


thank you!!


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12355006
> 
> 
> I and others have noted this many times throughout the 3808 and 4308 threads.
> 
> 
> Simply put, the Denon has an older, cheaper video processor that was never intended for high-definition deinterlace. It does a good job with SD sources, but it cannot [correctly] deinterlace 1080i into 1080p. When you set the Denon to output 1080p, 1080i sources are output at the equivalent of 540p during scenes with motion. I've confirmed this with Genesis, the manufacturer of the video chip in the Denon.
> 
> 
> The Denon does not degrade 1080p signals -- 1080p24 and 1080p60 from a HD-DVD or Blu-ray player is passed through as is. If you have a display like the Pioneer KURO with quality 1080i->1080p deinterlace, then you should set the 3808/4308 to pass-through mode so they do not degrade your 1080i signals.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the Onkyo 875/905 are the only receivers under $2000 with the hardware to correctly deinterlace high-definition 1080i signals. Unfortunately, the Onkyo 875/905 both suffer from the dreaded (1) audio latency and (2) format switching delays. These were "dealbreakers" for me.
> 
> 
> The perfect $1500 receiver would combine the usability / GUI and audio processing of the Denon 3808 with the amplification and video processing of the Onkyo 875. Unfortunately, such a receiver does not exist at this point in time. If you've got the funds, take a look at the upcoming Denon AVR-5308ci, as it should take the best of the AVR-3808ci and AVR-4308ci and mate it with true high-definition video processing.



Thanks for the input. This was precisely my fear. I have a TV that, like many flat panels this year, does not pass the 1080i film deinterlace tests. I had already ruled out the 875/905 from Onkyo for the precise reasons you mentioned plus a couple others, and was holding out hope that by the time I had the funds ready to purchase the Denon 3808 I would know whether or not it could handle my 1080i needs.


Since you suggest the 5308, I'm assuming the difference is the 5308 has the reon and newer DACs?


Brandon


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12362651
> 
> 
> Ok now i thought had everything working....I switched the audio and video cables out on my DVD and changed it to hdmi....put in a movie and no dialog comes out of my center channel...it all comes out of my rear backs and side rears??? the 3808 is set to 7.1 . One thing I noticed is rthe reciever just used to display the settings on monitor side of reciever and now it shows the speakers on both sides of the monitor display after I changed it over to hdmi?? It is driving me insane listening to it like this...anyone have any ideas as to what I need to do ??
> 
> 
> thank you!!



Did you run the test tone to make sure all your speakers are hooked up correctly?


You should leave most of the decoding settings on Auto so the AVR can decode stuff correctly.


Do you actually have 7.1 speakers? Not sure what the point is on that since everything is 5.1.


If you ran the test tone and everything is wired correctly, and you put the AVR on auto decode, does it show Dolby Digital?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/12362050
> 
> 
> I've been leaning towards the purchase of a 3808ci, but I am concerned about the 1080i de-interlacing issue raised by the new CNet review. I suppose I could just let the tv (Sony 52XBR4) do the de-interlacing, provided the receiver can upconvert to a 1080i signal. Is there an option with the receiver to scale but not de-interlace, or does it automatically de-interlace when scaling?



This issue exists for most of the current gen receivers. It will be one of the big things they pitch as an enhancement in next years models. For a majority of people, they will be fine and certainly no worse off than before passing-through the 1080i and letting the TV's handle.


Don't get me wrong. It bothered me too as an absent feature; I just didn't see an easy alternative that didn't have bigger problems...


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12362659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. This was precisely my fear. I have a TV that, like many flat panels this year, does not pass the 1080i film deinterlace tests. I had already ruled out the 875/905 from Onkyo for the precise reasons you mentioned plus a couple others, and was holding out hope that by the time I had the funds ready to purchase the Denon 3808 I would know whether or not it could handle my 1080i needs.
> 
> 
> Since you suggest the 5308, I'm assuming the difference is the 5308 has the reon and newer DACs?
> 
> 
> Brandon



So Denon never fixed this 1080i to 1080p deinterlace issue with firmware?


If I have the scaler set to "Analog Only" then its passing through 1080i and 1080p totally right? or do I also have to turn it off for each input?


----------



## sammy_7178

Trying to figure out if this is the right AVR for me...I'm confused on what the deinterlacing issue means to me with this receiver..


Equipment list:

Samsung HLS7178W (1080p)

HDA1 for HDDVD

PS3 for BD

digi cable receiver

Note: All but digi cable box connected via HDMI (only 2 hdmi inputs on display)


Knowing that both the HDA1 and digital cable receiver output at 1080i.. am I reading correct that both those sources may not be handled properly by the 3808 at 1080p?


I currently do not own an AV receiver.. (ie all devices connected directly to display) but does that mean my Samsung is adequate to deinterlace those sources anyway, given it's doing that already... or not necessarily?


Also, I am presently eying the Klipsch RF-82 series speakers.


Given my equipment list, are there other factors I might need to consider other than the de-interlacing issue for the 3808 to support my devices properly?


Thanks in advance...


----------



## solanno1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12361615
> 
> 
> Holy #@!$, I just tried tracking my order again, and their site actually worked just now! Maybe they are reading this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the DHL site not list a date at all for yours? or you dont see it on the page? Mine is near the top under the "Get Notified" link: "Estimated Delivery Date: 12/3/2007"



The 6ave site works now ;-)


No, the DHL site doesn't show me squat. All it shows me is the Ship Date. I don't see the Get Notified link on the page.


Like I said...oh well!!!


----------



## daron73m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12362792
> 
> 
> Did you run the test tone to make sure all your speakers are hooked up correctly?
> 
> 
> You should leave most of the decoding settings on Auto so the AVR can decode stuff correctly.
> 
> 
> Do you actually have 7.1 speakers? Not sure what the point is on that since everything is 5.1.
> 
> 
> If you ran the test tone and everything is wired correctly, and you put the AVR on auto decode, does it show Dolby Digital?



Yes test tones work. Everything worked great until |i hooked up HDMI to dvd/reciever, maybe its because I bought a 40 dollar cheapest cable i could find but i was told hdmi is hdmi???


I have my system set up for 7.1 yes.

I do not see dolby digital signal though. The only way my center kicks on is when I switch it to 7.1 stereo sound. In fact I had to turn reciever off because it kept switching back and forth from dolby cinemaII to 7.1 channel input signal???? im completely at a loss.


----------



## D53

Brandon, I'm in the same XBR4 boat that you're in. The problem with the Denon 5308 is price. MSRP = $5200! Maybe I'll end up with the Sony STR-DA5300ES, as CNET does not note any de-interlacing problems with it.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12363324
> 
> 
> Yes test tones work. Everything worked great until |i hooked up HDMI to dvd/reciever, maybe its because I bought a 40 dollar cheapest cable i could find but i was told hdmi is hdmi???
> 
> 
> I have my system set up for 7.1 yes.
> 
> I do not see dolby digital signal though. The only way my center kicks on is when I switch it to 7.1 stereo sound. In fact I had to turn reciever off because it kept switching back and forth from dolby cinemaII to 7.1 channel input signal???? im completely at a loss.



HDMI cables are all the same over short distances (3 to 6 ft). Over longer distances (12 - 24 ft+) a lot of them don't work @ 1080p. If you have anything like inline HDMI boosters, splitters, wall plates (as I learned), L connectors, couplers, etc. those will cause more harm then good and will probably not work at even short lengths @ 1080p. Super long cables (50ft+) usually won't work at all even on lower resolutions.


Is your DVD -> AVR hooked up with HDMI only? (don't have any other cable hooked up like optical, digital coax, etc).


Try set the DVD input to HDMI only (disable the other parts of the input) and set it to auto-decode.


If you are getting it going back forth, something is wrong with the signal decoding.


It should start off as stereo and then switch over to DD when you play the movie (since most menus are in stereo).


If worse comes to worse, you might want to do the two factory resets to clear everything out and see if it works then.


----------



## JohnPriest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12362651
> 
> 
> Ok now i thought had everything working....I switched the audio and video cables out on my DVD and changed it to hdmi....put in a movie and no dialog comes out of my center channel...it all comes out of my rear backs and side rears??? the 3808 is set to 7.1 . One thing I noticed is rthe reciever just used to display the settings on monitor side of reciever and now it shows the speakers on both sides of the monitor display after I changed it over to hdmi?? It is driving me insane listening to it like this...anyone have any ideas as to what I need to do ??
> 
> 
> thank you!!



Oddly enough, I had what seems like a similar problem last night while streaming audio off of an HP Media Vault. I was listening in Stereo from the main speakers and the Zone 2 speakers and suddenly the main speakers cut out and I could only get sound from the Zone 2 speakers, which could not be switched off. The receiver display showed only MAIN (not Z2); FL and FR in the Input Signal Channel Indicator area; FL and FR in the Output Signal Channel Indicator area. Very strange.


----------



## Dutchman01

Denon europe support site shows update's for all 08 serie AVR's.


does not have a serial number of anny of the units so i can't look up what it is there.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12362659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. This was precisely my fear. I have a TV that, like many flat panels this year, does not pass the 1080i film deinterlace tests. I had already ruled out the 875/905 from Onkyo for the precise reasons you mentioned plus a couple others, and was holding out hope that by the time I had the funds ready to purchase the Denon 3808 I would know whether or not it could handle my 1080i needs.
> 
> 
> Since you suggest the 5308, I'm assuming the difference is the 5308 has the reon and newer DACs?
> 
> 
> Brandon



The 5308 has the realta i believe...which is better than the reon.

so what exactly do we lose with this "lack of proper deinterlacing?"


----------



## rtlancaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12362659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. This was precisely my fear. I have a TV that, like many flat panels this year, does not pass the 1080i film deinterlace tests. I had already ruled out the 875/905 from Onkyo for the precise reasons you mentioned plus a couple others, and was holding out hope that by the time I had the funds ready to purchase the Denon 3808 I would know whether or not it could handle my 1080i needs.
> 
> 
> Since you suggest the 5308, I'm assuming the difference is the 5308 has the reon and newer DACs?
> 
> 
> Brandon



So, I am basically certain that this is a stupid question, but I can't find it the answer on a search...so here goes (I'm ready to face the wrath of the forum if necessary). I'm VERY new at all of this, but as has been suggested in numerous places, its freaking addictive, and now I want some good stuff. I was considering the Onkyo receivers, but don't want to deal with those problems. So, I had it down to the Sony 5300ES, Denon 3808, and Marantz 7002. I'm more of a movie-person than a music-person, so I chose the Denon over Marantz for that. Between the 5300 and the 3808, it just seems like the Denon, with all of its problems, is still better than the Sony (even though I'll be using it between a PS3 and an XBR4).


Anyway...the question: Can't you send the video feed to the TV directly using HDMI, and then use a different connection to send only the audio to the receiver (and hopefully avoid some of the video issues)? The XBR4 isn't GREAT, but it does an okay job with all picture sources...I think.


Again, I'm new, so I'm sorry if that's the stupidest thing that you guys (and girls) have heard today...


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtlancaster* /forum/post/12364677
> 
> 
> So, I am basically certain that this is a stupid question, but I can't find it the answer on a search...so here goes (I'm ready to face the wrath of the forum if necessary). I'm VERY new at all of this, but as has been suggested in numerous places, its freaking addictive, and now I want some good stuff. I was considering the Onkyo receivers, but don't want to deal with those problems. So, I had it down to the Sony 5300ES, Denon 3808, and Marantz 7002. I'm more of a movie-person than a music-person, so I chose the Denon over Marantz for that. Between the 5300 and the 3808, it just seems like the Denon, with all of its problems, is still better than the Sony (even though I'll be using it between a PS3 and an XBR4).
> 
> 
> Anyway...the question: Can't you send the video feed to the TV directly using HDMI, and then use a different connection to send only the audio to the receiver (and hopefully avoid some of the video issues)? The XBR4 isn't GREAT, but it does an okay job with all picture sources...I think.
> 
> 
> Again, I'm new, so I'm sorry if that's the stupidest thing that you guys (and girls) have heard today...




I may not be the best person to answer this but I think what your asking would be the same as setting the receiver to pass through mode, letting the XBR4 do what its does better than the receiver. See post #3184


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtlancaster* /forum/post/12364677
> 
> 
> So, I am basically certain that this is a stupid question, but I can't find it the answer on a search...so here goes (I'm ready to face the wrath of the forum if necessary). I'm VERY new at all of this, but as has been suggested in numerous places, its freaking addictive, and now I want some good stuff. I was considering the Onkyo receivers, but don't want to deal with those problems. So, I had it down to the Sony 5300ES, Denon 3808, and Marantz 7002. I'm more of a movie-person than a music-person, so I chose the Denon over Marantz for that. Between the 5300 and the 3808, it just seems like the Denon, with all of its problems, is still better than the Sony (even though I'll be using it between a PS3 and an XBR4).
> 
> 
> Anyway...the question: Can't you send the video feed to the TV directly using HDMI, and then use a different connection to send only the audio to the receiver (and hopefully avoid some of the video issues)? The XBR4 isn't GREAT, but it does an okay job with all picture sources...I think.
> 
> 
> Again, I'm new, so I'm sorry if that's the stupidest thing that you guys (and girls) have heard today...



Welcome to the hobby










* I'd definitely skip Sony. The quality there has gone downhill tremendously over the past 10yrs. They are no longer leaders, but followers.


* Some devices won't output over HDMI & other outputs at the same time.


* You'll have to run HDMI audio to the AVR to run BluRay & HD-DVD with DD+ (or TruDolby or whatever they are calling it this week) and DTS-HD. Those codecs won't go out over "unprotected" connectors. Otherwise, you'll only get regular Dolby Digital.


* I'd run everything through the AVR as HDMI and let the AVR handle both the audio and video. Otherwise you'll have switching nightmares and possibly lip sync issues.


----------



## Citivas

So my Denon shipped last night after all. Then they told me it was "out for delivery today" (again, I am in the same relatively small state). All good.


Tonight I get a call that they couldn't figure out how to deliver to my house (UPS and FedEx come every day to our Court but I guess DHL isn't as familiar with the area, even though their distribution center is about 7 miles away). So they wanted to either wait until next week after getting direction or I could go to them and pick it up.


I pick it up. I notice a perforated dent/slash/cut in the side of the box but it seems relatively superficial. They say it shouldn't be a problem. I bring it home and take pictures of the box just in case. The receiver is actually a box within a box (the inner one Denon's the outer one 6 Ave's). Unfortunately the inner box has the cut in the exact same place as the outer one despite all kinds of foam stuff in-between. At this point I am praying for the Styrofoam to do its job inside the Denon box.


Turns out the Styrofoam is only on the front and back but my luck being what it is lately, the cut in the box is on the side. Once I unwrap everything, while the receiver is in-tact there is a dent in the side of the casing on the left side. It did not break through the metal and there is no rattling, etc. In hindsight, my guess is that they punctured it with a forklift tong.


My setup is totally taken apart and I haven't even installed speakers or speaker cable yet. So I can't just plug it in and test everything. I could turn it on (and will) but am not sure how good a test that is of everything


So of course I called 6 Ave. At first they wanted me to go through an elaborate process. They also forgot to put their easy return shipping envelopes in my package. So they would have to send them to me Monday, I wait for them, I get them, pack everything up, call DHL, wait around for a pick-up (and hope they do better than the delivery), wait for it to get returned to 6 Ave, wait for them to process it, hope they still have others in stock, wait for a replacement to ship, hope DHL delivers this time, hope it actually is fine this time Probably about 2 weeks in the best case.


Spoke to the manager. He is willing to expedite that somewhat starting Monday, sending out the replacement before I send this one and picking it up at the same time. Assuming they stay in stock, probably getting it by the end of the week.


OR


He offered a $100 credit if I keep it, since it MAY only be superficial damage. Alternatively, though I didn't discuss this with him, the credit would be enough to buy the 5 year warranty (with $20 to spare) which I didn't originally. He gave me to Monday to try it out and decide.


SO, what would you do?


Assuming I can get it moderately setup to try the basic video, audio, GUI, 5.1 speaker features and everything SEEMS to work, am I okay to take a credit or the warranty and keep it or is it too risky? Since the dent is on the side and is relatively minor in appearance, I am not aesthetically concerned with it. My worry is whether an impact that was strong enough to permeate two thick boxes and some bubble foam protection and dent the metal casing jostled the insides of the unit enough to potentially cause trouble that my simple testing might not reveal. A warranty is nice, but I'd rather than a unit I don't expect to need it.


What do you think? If it generally works is it likely to completely work and keep working, or is it just too chancy and I should bite the bullet and go through the hassle and wait of the replacement?


----------



## samgho

After lot of procrastination and obsessive reading of posts in this and the Pioneer KURO forum (thanks to all of you for the excellent discussions and information!) I finally pulled the trigger and got a Pro-150FD, Denon 3808, KEF5005 and a PS3. I am now in the process of connecting all my equipment through the Denon, and had a question whose answer I can't seem to find in the manual. My question is whether I can set the different HDMI inputs to either process/scale or not differently, e.g. I would like the panel to process the 1080i signal from my DISH DVR, but have the receiver process the signal from my Toshiba (non-upconverting) DVD player? If I can how do I do it? Thanks a lot for any and all help!


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samgho* /forum/post/12364881
> 
> 
> After lot of procrastination and obsessive reading of posts in this and the Pioneer KURO forum (thanks to all of you for the excellent discussions and information!) I finally pulled the trigger and got a Pro-150FD, Denon 3808, KEF5005 and a PS3. I am now in the process of connecting all my equipment through the Denon, and had a question whose answer I can't seem to find in the manual. My question is whether I can set the different HDMI inputs to either process/scale or not differently, e.g. I would like the panel to process the 1080i signal from my DISH DVR, but have the receiver process the signal from my Toshiba (non-upconverting) DVD player? If I can how do I do it? Thanks a lot for any and all help!



Yeah, its an option for each input.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12364849
> 
> 
> What do you think? If it generally works is it likely to completely work and keep working, or is it just too chancy and I should bite the bullet and go through the hassle and wait of the replacement?



I wouldn't even bother testing it. Just return it and let the delivery company eat it for fork lifting your package.


----------



## kwernebu

Hi all, I took my first ever plunge into this world a week or two back.

Purchased a Denon 3808ci and some Totem Acoustic Hawks.

What prompted this was my increasing hi-def stuff, like my 1080i/720p PVR, my PS3, and so forth.

At any rate...

My TV can take 720p or 1080i, I prefer 720p so have it set to that. I have my PS3 outputting at 720p. I have both devices hooked into HDMI inputs on my 3808. I have HDMI out to my TV with a DVI in adapater. I have a cat 5 from my switched router to my receiver

Everything works. I get sound, I get picture, I get internet audio and streams from my PC. Hi def looks great.

A few confusions remain:

1) Do I want Analog, AtoH, or AtoH&HtoH? I don't understand this.

2) I only have two mains. I've set up the speakers correctly, everything there is hunky dory, I've set the speaker distance, turned off all other speakers. What type of effect do I want though? Direct? Pure Direct? Stereo? Not sure I understand the difference. I seem to prefer the direct for my music, whether CD, DVD or network, but not sure if this is an appropriate thing to screw around with for TV/Bluray? Will it affect the signal coming from the PS3?


Basically, as a complete newb to this stuff in my mid-30s, and a gen-x slacker, I want someone to tell me what settings I should use on this mildly confusing amp to get optimal sound from 320kbps MP3s, PVR and movies.

Any help at all would be appreciated!


----------



## terzaghi

Hey guys I have another question:


I got some funky results for my sub settings when I used the audessey eq auto set up. The sub distance is about 10.2' but audessey set it to 20.8 ft.


Also, it set the sub at -12 db and most of the other speakers were in the +1.5 to +3db range.


I have an axiom audio ep 500 sub- I had the gain at about 50%, crossover on the sub set to 'bypass' and trim on 'flat' during the setup.


Any ideas why the sub was set at -12db?


I kept the distance 20.8 ft, but have cranked the sub up a bit above -12...


I do not have an SPL meter yet to check the settings manually



Thanks,

T


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samgho* /forum/post/12364881
> 
> 
> After lot of procrastination and obsessive reading of posts in this and the Pioneer KURO forum (thanks to all of you for the excellent discussions and information!) I finally pulled the trigger and got a Pro-150FD, Denon 3808, KEF5005 and a PS3. I am now in the process of connecting all my equipment through the Denon, and had a question whose answer I can't seem to find in the manual. My question is whether I can set the different HDMI inputs to either process/scale or not differently, e.g. I would like the panel to process the 1080i signal from my DISH DVR, but have the receiver process the signal from my Toshiba (non-upconverting) DVD player? If I can how do I do it? Thanks a lot for any and all help!



samgho- i think if you turn video convert on for the source then the denon will do the video scaling.


You will want a to h and h to h scaling enabled, and then any inputs you want the denon to scale make sure that video convert is set to 'on'


----------



## General Custer

Quick Question.

Currently have a Directv HR20, PS3 and Apple TV hooked up to my 3808 with HDMI inputs. Aquos TV also hooked up with HDMi. Tried to run a composite video source (home security system video to the vcr composite in and then the front panel video in. Can't get any picture even when I choose the video source in the setup menus.


Any ideas?


Thanks in advance.


Fixed the problem. Splitter was no good.


Any way to maintain a 7.1 setup with HDMI and pass the analog video signal from vcr input to zone 2 video out?


----------



## Digital_View




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12353732
> 
> 
> Here's a quote from another forum:
> 
> _Basically,
> 
> Bitstream - will send the raw digital audio without processing out of the DVD player so your receiver can process
> 
> PCM - the player will convert everything to and output as 2 channel PCM
> 
> So if you want your receiver to process DD and DTS multichannel tracks then you must set the player to Bitstream
> 
> This PCM/Bitstream option doesn't effect the players analogue outputs. This is the reason why your analogue outs sounded better than your digital out when its set to PCM.
> 
> 
> cheers_





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12356237
> 
> 
> PCM can be output in more than two channels. My Toshiba HD-A1 output 5.1 PCM over HDMI. Many (most? all?) will do the same.
> 
> 
> Maybe the confusion comes in the fact that some regular DVD players offer the option to downgrade tradtional DD and DTS down to 2 channel PCM.
> 
> 
> But the HD-DVD and BR players should all be capable of outputing the sound in more than 2 channel PCM.
> 
> 
> Again, my Tosh HD-A1 does so and it was the first of the HD-DVD players two years ago. Works great with my 3808.



*As far as HD DVD and BLU-RAY players go the only time that PCM gets downgraded to 2 channel PCM is when you use optical (toslink/S/PDIF). HDMI provides PCM 5.1 or higher.*


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12365289
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even bother testing it. Just return it and let the delivery company eat it for fork lifting your package.



My reluctance is mostly logistical. I have my entire setup torn apart (once I learned it was arriving) and I don't want to temporarily put it back for a week or two then do it all again if I don't have to, but ultimately I will if necessary...


I did turn it on (not connected to any TV yet) and direct connected it to my network and did the firmware update. It took about 45 minutes but it completed it successfully it says. It only took one update. When I did it again as I have read is necessary, it said "Latest" after a very brief "Please wait..." I don't know how to see the version # of the front panel display...


I also got the Ip address off it and successfully accessed the web menu though after about 3 minutes of looking around, but not changing anything, it stopped responding and started giving me page time out errors in my browser. I don't know why or if this is common. After a moment and a couple browser refreshes, it worked again...


----------



## CRH07xx

I just setup my 3808 with my A-20 and XBOX360. The 360 is displaying the proper digital audio channel but I cannot get the A-20 to pass over a signal to display anything other than MULTI CH IN on the 3808. The A-20 dolby signs are lit so I am assuming this is a setting on the receiver I need to adjust. Below are the setups I have applied.


I have tried setting the A-20 to:

Digital Out SPDIF - Bitstream and PCM

_combined with:_


Digital Out HDMI Auto and PCM (I didn't try Downmixed PCM)


Based on the A-20 manual, it says to go PCM and Auto.


The receiver I have tried settings on Auto and PCM with the above possible number of combinations and nothing seems to produce Dolby Digital Plus on the Transformers disc.


What am I missing? I am usually pretty good at figuring this stuff out, but I am stumped for some reason. Any feedback would be appreciated.


Thanks....


----------



## terzaghi

CRH:

Taken from another post in this thread:

_Unless you have an HD-DVD or BluRay player capable of sending TrueHD via bitstream to your Denon, then the Denon will always say "multi channel in." Since the only players that can do that either have just come out or are not out yet, you likely don't have one so your player will (likely) never be able to output in a way that will cause the Denon to recognize the format as TrueHD. That is because by the time it gets to the Denon the player has already decoded the TrueHD bitstream into LPCM. Since any format can be sent over LPCM, the Denon has no idea what the original format was so it just says "multi channel in."


This is not a malfunction on the Denon. It is also not a malfunction of your HD-DVD or BR player.


With that being said, even when players become available that can send TrueHD bitstream, it will likely be meaningless anyway since the ways in which the discs are being authored REQUIRES that the decoding be done in the player and thus the output will ALWAYS be LPCM and your Denon will still not light up._



Also, I am still trying to figure out my subwoofer settings discussed in my above post.


Thanks guys


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12365780
> 
> 
> My reluctance is mostly logistical. I have my entire setup torn apart (once I learned it was arriving) and I don't want to temporarily put it back for a week or two then do it all again if I don't have to, but ultimately I will if necessary...
> 
> 
> I did turn it on (not connected to any TV yet) and direct connected it to my network and did the firmware update. It took about 45 minutes but it completed it successfully it says. It only took one update. When I did it again as I have read is necessary, it said "Latest" after a very brief "Please wait..." I don't know how to see the version # of the front panel display...
> 
> 
> I also got the Ip address off it and successfully accessed the web menu though after about 3 minutes of looking around, but not changing anything, it stopped responding and started giving me page time out errors in my browser. I don't know why or if this is common. After a moment and a couple browser refreshes, it worked again...



In case it makes any difference in anyone's opinion, here are some pics of the dent in the receiver and the damage to the box. The physical damage to the receiver exterior is annoying but minimal, so its really about the peace of mind issue and the odds it did anything more inside...


----------



## dmcdayton

Look at this another way.


If you sent that receiver back, how much would it be worth? On Ebay or at liquidator, a damaged receiver is probably only worth a fraction of the normal selling price. If they offered you $500, maybe thats a good deal.


Otherwise I'd ship it back.


I'd have never signed for it.


----------



## terzaghi

Also, you may have a problem getting warranty repairs if the receiver looks damaged like that.


----------



## CRH07xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12366091
> 
> 
> CRH:
> 
> Taken from another post in this thread:
> 
> _Unless you have an HD-DVD or BluRay player capable of sending TrueHD via bitstream to your Denon, then the Denon will always say "multi channel in." Since the only players that can do that either have just come out or are not out yet, you likely don't have one so your player will (likely) never be able to output in a way that will cause the Denon to recognize the format as TrueHD. That is because by the time it gets to the Denon the player has already decoded the TrueHD bitstream into LPCM. Since any format can be sent over LPCM, the Denon has no idea what the original format was so it just says "multi channel in."
> 
> 
> This is not a malfunction on the Denon. It is also not a malfunction of your HD-DVD or BR player.
> 
> 
> With that being said, even when players become available that can send TrueHD bitstream, it will likely be meaningless anyway since the ways in which the discs are being authored REQUIRES that the decoding be done in the player and thus the output will ALWAYS be LPCM and your Denon will still not light up._
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am still trying to figure out my subwoofer settings discussed in my above post.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys



Thanks, however, I thought I saw in this thread somewhere guys with HD-DVD (maybe it was the XA2) were able to get the 3808 to display DD+ and or DTS-HD.


If it is passing the sound over OK, then I don't care what it says on the display to be honest. It's just concerning after spending all this money in wanting to take advantage of the new technologies that my receiver is not telling me that the processing is being done properly.


Also, should I set the receiver to PCM or Auto?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12366099
> 
> 
> In case it makes any difference in anyone's opinion, here are some pics of the dent in the receiver and the damage to the box. The physical damage to the receiver exterior is annoying but minimal, so its really about the peace of mind issue and the odds it did anything more inside...



Worst case...it's broken and will manifest itself sometime later. At that point in time, you have to tear it up and send it back for warranty repair. If it were me, I would send it back.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12366091
> 
> 
> CRH:
> 
> Taken from another post in this thread:
> 
> _Unless you have an HD-DVD or BluRay player capable of sending TrueHD via bitstream to your Denon, then the Denon will always say "multi channel in." Since the only players that can do that either have just come out or are not out yet, you likely don't have one so your player will (likely) never be able to output in a way that will cause the Denon to recognize the format as TrueHD. That is because by the time it gets to the Denon the player has already decoded the TrueHD bitstream into LPCM. Since any format can be sent over LPCM, the Denon has no idea what the original format was so it just says "multi channel in."
> 
> 
> This is not a malfunction on the Denon. It is also not a malfunction of your HD-DVD or BR player.
> 
> 
> With that being said, even when players become available that can send TrueHD bitstream, it will likely be meaningless anyway since the ways in which the discs are being authored REQUIRES that the decoding be done in the player and thus the output will ALWAYS be LPCM and your Denon will still not light up._
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am still trying to figure out my subwoofer settings discussed in my above post.



The information in the above post is not accurate. The specification states what players must do with disks _by default_. That's it.


Blu-ray and HD-DVD players are available that will pass the original bitstream on _every_ title. You just have to enable that feature in the menus. However, your post above does apply to the previous poster's A20 player; the A20 has HDMI 1.2 and therefore cannot pass TrueHD or DTS-HD MA bitstreams to a receiver for decoding.


Below is a list of the players that will pass the original Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA bitstream to your receiver for decoding so you will see it on the display.

Blu-ray players

Panasonic DMP-BD30 (most widely recommended)
Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD
Samsung BD-P1400

HD-DVD Players

Toshiba HD-A35
Toshiba HD-XA2 (requires 2.7 firmware )


You will not see Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, or DTS-HD MA on your receiver with *any* other players on the market today.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12362659
> 
> 
> Since you suggest the 5308, I'm assuming the difference is the 5308 has the reon and newer DACs?



The AVR-5308ci has the Silicon Optix Realta and the same [newer] DACs found in the Onkyos.


The Realta offers comparable deinterlace and scaling performance to the ReonVX, except with noise and mosquito reduction for HD signals. Noise and mosquito reduction on the ReonVX is limited to SD signals.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12362821
> 
> 
> So Denon never fixed this 1080i to 1080p deinterlace issue with firmware?



It's not possible to fix in firmware. The FLI2310 chip in the Denon is three years old and does not have the processing power necessary to correctly deinterlace 1080i. It was designed with SD deinterlace and SD upscaling in mind.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12362821
> 
> 
> If I have the scaler set to "Analog Only" then its passing through 1080i and 1080p totally right?



That should do the trick.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12364202
> 
> 
> The 5308 has the realta i believe...which is better than the reon.
> 
> so what exactly do we lose with this "lack of proper deinterlacing?"



You lose full the full resolution of the source programming. Many of the shows on NBC and CBS, as well as most series and movies on HBO and Showtime, are 1080p24 in a 1080i30 carrier. The output is similar to what you would get with your Blu-ray or HD-DVD player set to output 1080i, except at a lower bitrate.


You can see the difference "proper deinterlacing" would make by setting your Blu-ray player to 1080i. The difference between a Blu-ray player set to 1080i vs. 1080p is comparable to the difference you see with 1080i vs. 1080i properly deinterlaced to 1080p. There is no difference between film-sourced 1080p output and properly deinterlaced 1080i output for 24p sources. Many people see a difference between 1080i and 1080p, and that is because their display or receiver does not do proper deinterlace.


The differences are most obvious on scenes with motion. Proper deinterlacing eliminates much of the blurring you've probably seen on your favorite shows on CBS and NBC.


----------



## CRH07xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12366923
> 
> 
> The information in the above post is not accurate. The specification states what players must do with disks _by default_. That's it.
> 
> 
> Blu-ray and HD-DVD players are available that will pass the original bitstream on _every_ title. You just have to enable that feature in the menus. However, your post above does apply to the previous poster's A20 player; the A20 has HDMI 1.2 and therefore cannot pass TrueHD or DTS-HD MA bitstreams to a receiver for decoding.
> 
> 
> Below is a list of the players that will pass the original Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA bitstream to your receiver for decoding so you will see it on the display.
> 
> Blu-ray players
> 
> Panasonic DMP-BD30 (most widely recommended)
> Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD
> Samsung BD-P1400
> 
> HD-DVD Players
> 
> Toshiba HD-A35
> Toshiba HD-XA2 (requires 2.7 firmware )
> 
> 
> You will not see Dolby Digital Plus, TrueHD, or DTS-HD MA on your receiver with any other players on the market today.



Thanks for that info. I bought the A-20 when it first came out and at that time wasn't planning on setting up a dedicated area for home theater. Now that I am, I'll do some research on the XA2 and A35. I know Toshiba just released their 3rd Gen players, but is there something newer coming out in the next month or so above the A35 that replaces the XA2? If so, I'll just wait....


----------



## Citivas

A few questions about sound output for those in the know...


Our goal is to continue oour tradition of using wireless headphones for viewing after hours sometimes when the kids are asleep. Currently I have them plugged into the OUT ports of the TV so it plays whatever source is on the TV regardless of input type or if the TV volume is totally off. Perfect.


Assuming I am using HDMI as my primary input, I am trying to figure out how to duplicate this with the receiver setup. So a few quetsions:


1) Can you set the 3808 to play sound from the sepakers AND pass-through sound through the HDMI to the TV? I saw some setting where you pick one or the other but I would prefer both and I can always turn the TV to zero when I don't need sound from its speakers. If this is a no, I assume it pulls the audio off the HDMI signal it hasses out to the TV which would defeat the headphones. In theory I can change the setting between outputting to the speakers versus the TV every time, but this seems like a lot of trouble.


2) Alternatively, if I install the headphones to the receiver output, which is not my preference, will it still send sound out to them even if I set the volume on the receiver to zero or mute so I get no sound out of the speakers?


If no to both of these, anyone have suggestions?


Thanks.


----------



## snslayton

After some trouble, I successfully updated the firmware on my new 3808ci, but fought my way through some problems, so I thought I'd post a quick summary. Router is Netgear WPN824.

1. Turn UPnP off. Mentioned elsewhere on avsforum, but nowhere in Denon manual. This was the key -- thanks to all for this; I'd be stuck otherwise.

2. Download does work with PPPoE (despite claim on page 20 of the 3808ci manual that it is not compatible).

Update then went like a charm.


FYI, there is a new review of the 3808CI on CNET, which has some useful facts:
http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers...tag=prod.txt.1 


So, it's done -- and on power-up the sound literally took my breath away. In particular, the Denon and Aperion equipment are tremendous together.

Steve


Denon 3808CI

Aperion 633PT Towers

Sony KDS-60A3000 HDTV

Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD


----------



## sammy_7178




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12366923
> 
> 
> Blu-ray and HD-DVD players are available that will pass the original bitstream on _every_ title. You just have to enable that feature in the menus. However, your post above does apply to the previous poster's A20 player; the A20 has HDMI 1.2 and therefore cannot pass TrueHD or DTS-HD MA bitstreams to a receiver for decoding.



Potentially dumb/repeat question...

Instead of using HDMI for both audio and video, what about using HDMI only for video and then analog from the player to the 3808? Would analog be able to pass TrueHD, etc. via bitsream?


Furthermore, would I be better off connecting the player to the HDMI on my monitor rather than the receiver, given the deinterlacing issue? Will that result in audio desyncing? I have two HDMI inputs on my display to work with.. so one could come from the Receiver's HDMI out.. and the other could be the video from my HDA1.


If that is a good workaround, that might cover me for my HDA1 player. But what then of the PS3's HDMI 1.3? Wouldn't that be able to pass TrueHD to the receiver as well?


EDIT: My question isn't necessarily addressing whether my workaround would result in the 3808 displaying the proper decoding, but whether I can get TrueHD, etc this way, regardless of what the receiver display says..


In other words, would this setup work (meaning, no deinterlacing issues and ability to have receiver output TrueHD and the like to my speakers):

HDA1 - Video via HDMI to monitor; Audio via analog to receiver

PS3 - Video and Audio via HDMI to receiver


Lastly, if my HD cable box only outputs 1080i, would there be any deinterlacing issues if connected to the receiver?


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammy_7178* /forum/post/12368073
> 
> 
> Potentially dumb/repeat question...
> 
> Instead of using HDMI for both audio and video, what about using HDMI only for video and then analog from the player to the 3808? Would analog be able to pass TrueHD, etc. via bitsream?
> 
> 
> Furthermore, would I be better off connecting the player to the HDMI on my monitor rather than the receiver, given the deinterlacing issue? Will that result in audio desyncing? I have two HDMI inputs on my display to work with.. so one could come from the Receiver's HDMI out.. and the other could be the video from my HDA1.
> 
> 
> If that is a good workaround, that might cover me for my HDA1 player. But what then of the PS3's HDMI 1.3? Wouldn't that be able to pass TrueHD to the receiver as well?
> 
> 
> EDIT: My question isn't necessarily addressing whether my workaround would result in the 3808 displaying the proper decoding, but whether I can get TrueHD, etc this way, regardless of what the receiver display says..
> 
> 
> In other words, would this setup work (meaning, no deinterlacing issues and ability to have receiver output TrueHD and the like to my speakers):
> 
> HDA1 - Video via HDMI to monitor; Audio via analog to receiver
> 
> PS3 - Video and Audio via HDMI to receiver
> 
> 
> Lastly, if my HD cable box only outputs 1080i, would there be any deinterlacing issues if connected to the receiver?



Dude, digital audio requires digital connections, not analog. You can't transmit DD much less TrueHD over analog.


Furthermore, TrueHD requires a very special digital connection, namely HDMI 1.3. Even that's a necessary but not always sufficient condition.


----------



## talkdj

Hello All...

The Def Techs are in the living room just waiting to be unboxed. The 3808ci is in the same condition too, though that's getting out of it's box after I finish writing this update. Will be running the wires through the wall to mount the 4 speakers in the back. Then hook up the fronts and center and away we go!!!


Boy am I excited! Hope I can get this all to work. Will report back when finished.


----------



## sammy_7178

But what about the 1st post in the HDMI 1.3 sticky thread discussing either HDMI or multi-channel analog as viable options to get the TrueHD soundtrack (Summary, HD DVD Audio section)? I suppose in any case, if my HDDVD player has the decoder, then I'd just have to find a way to pass that to the receiver without any further decoding.. is that correct?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...27&postcount=1


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12350263
> 
> 
> WTF... I called up Denon and the a**hole tech support guy tells me the issue is with my Panasonic TV. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiggght....



Not sure if you have a nicer demeanor when on the phone with the support folk, but if not, you might try it. They'll try a lot harder to solve the problem when you're the most enjoyable call they've had that day than when you're the nastiest. The pay's the same either way.


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammy_7178* /forum/post/12368073
> 
> 
> Potentially dumb/repeat question...
> 
> Instead of using HDMI for both audio and video, what about using HDMI only for video and then analog from the player to the 3808? Would analog be able to pass TrueHD, etc. via bitsream?
> 
> 
> Furthermore, would I be better off connecting the player to the HDMI on my monitor rather than the receiver, given the deinterlacing issue?



A separate digital audio is the preferred mechanism for multichannel audio. I use both HDMI and tos (optical.)


At 1080i display resolution, as long as you are using HDMI input to the receiver, you shouldn't see any video degradation. It does degrade analog signals it is converting. Audio sync seems automatic.


----------



## JayTalbott

Anybody got a 3808 connected to a 6010 KURO display?


Any issues?


----------



## i.m. beldar

THE DOG ATE MY MICROPHONE! No kidding. My dog destroyed the Audyssey calibration microphone. I was able to borrow one from an Onkyo owner, and it seems to have worked fine, but i need to get a replacement. Any ideas?


There is a Marantz Audyssey microphone at One Call, but it seems over priced at $69 and who knows if it is identical to the Denon.


Would this older Denon microphone be fully compatible?


Does anyone have a spare and want to sell it?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12369465
> 
> 
> A separate digital audio is the preferred mechanism for multichannel audio. I use both HDMI and tos (optical.)
> 
> 
> At 1080i display resolution, as long as you are using HDMI input to the receiver, you shouldn't see any video degradation. It does degrade analog signals it is converting. Audio sync seems automatic.



Kplex posted above that you need HDMI 1.3 for TrueHD. Which is it -- does digital audio cable work for TrueHD and DTS-HD or do you have to use the HDMI?


----------



## astroglide

i have a harmony, and i'd like a direct way to toggle MANUAL SETUP -> HDMI SETUP -> ASPECT [FULL/NORMAL].


i've gone through everything that seems remotely applicable in the harmony configuration preselects with no dice.


i also tried learning the code from my denon remote, but as expected it only sends an ENTER to the menu system.


there is a method in harmony programming to execute a series of commands, but menu position it looks like i can only navigate by UP/DOWN/LEFT/RIGHT and my position will be relative. if i'm always in the same place it will work, but as soon as i walk the menu manually the command sequence should break.


does anybody know of a discrete code for a toggle or individual FULL/NORMAL aspect commands?


----------



## terzaghi

I posed this on the last page but still no response. sorry for the repost but I am really looking for an answer:



Hey guys I have another question:


I got some funky results for my sub settings when I used the audessey eq auto set up. The sub distance is about 10.2' but audessey set it to 20.8 ft.


Also, it set the sub at -12 db and most of the other speakers were in the +1.5 to +3db range.


I have an axiom audio ep 500 sub- I had the gain at about 50%, crossover on the sub set to 'bypass' and trim on 'flat' during the setup.


Any ideas why the sub was set at -12db?


I kept the distance 20.8 ft, but have cranked the sub up a bit above -12...


I do not have an SPL meter yet to check the settings manually



Thanks,

T


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12362801
> 
> 
> This issue exists for most of the current gen receivers. It will be one of the big things they pitch as an enhancement in next years models. For a majority of people, they will be fine and certainly no worse off than before passing-through the 1080i and letting the TV's handle.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. It bothered me too as an absent feature; I just didn't see an easy alternative that didn't have bigger problems...



True, indeed. It basically comes down to buying the best thing available (IMO) in a certain price range this year or waiting another year for an AVR in the same price range and quality that deinterlaces properly (and in the meantime still not being able to experience uncompressed sound or TrueHD). But if I do buy soon, it just pains me to think that I'll buy my first ever receiver this year and want to replace it in 9 months time.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/12363346
> 
> 
> Brandon, I'm in the same XBR4 boat that you're in. The problem with the Denon 5308 is price. MSRP = $5200! Maybe I'll end up with the Sony STR-DA5300ES, as CNET does not note any de-interlacing problems with it.



Well now it makes sense why I didn't know the tech specs of the 5308 ...way out of my price range










Anyhow, I like the sony for their HDMI ports and gui but not much else, as they've reportedly had several problems (among them hdmi synching issues). Look at some of the user reviews at cnet for examples. The other thing is that I think the Sony was introduced into the market before the HQV blu-ray disc was available to test deinterlacing of 1080i material so I don't know if they tested for it. I'll look into it and, if necessary, email Cnet to see if they can let me know. I don't really feel like going to best buy and doing the tests myself.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12366966
> 
> 
> The AVR-5308ci has the Silicon Optix Realta and the same [newer] DACs found in the Onkyos.
> 
> 
> The Realta offers comparable deinterlace and scaling performance to the ReonVX, except with noise and mosquito reduction for HD signals. Noise and mosquito reduction on the ReonVX is limited to SD signals.
> 
> 
> It's not possible to fix in firmware. The FLI2310 chip in the Denon is three years old and does not have the processing power necessary to correctly deinterlace 1080i. It was designed with SD deinterlace and SD upscaling in mind.
> 
> 
> You lose full the full resolution of the source programming. Many of the shows on NBC and CBS, as well as most series and movies on HBO and Showtime, are 1080p24 in a 1080i30 carrier. The output is similar to what you would get with your Blu-ray or HD-DVD player set to output 1080i, except at a lower bitrate.
> 
> 
> You can see the difference "proper deinterlacing" would make by setting your Blu-ray player to 1080i. The difference between a Blu-ray player set to 1080i vs. 1080p is comparable to the difference you see with 1080i vs. 1080i properly deinterlaced to 1080p. There is no difference between film-sourced 1080p output and properly deinterlaced 1080i output for 24p sources. Many people see a difference between 1080i and 1080p, and that is because their display or receiver does not do proper deinterlace.
> 
> 
> The differences are most obvious on scenes with motion. Proper deinterlacing eliminates much of the blurring you've probably seen on your favorite shows on CBS and NBC.



Thanks a lot for the help/input on this matter, buddy.


Brandon


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12370240
> 
> 
> I got some funky results for my sub settings when I used the audessey eq auto set up. The sub distance is about 10.2' but audessey set it to 20.8 ft.
> 
> 
> Also, it set the sub at -12 db and most of the other speakers were in the +1.5 to +3db range.



my svs pb10-nsd had its distance correctly guessed by audyssey, but it was also set to -12db.


i ended up manually cranking it to around -4db and tweaked the surrounds.


----------



## VideoBoy58

I have a Panasonic TH50PH9UK plugged into my AVR-3808CI using a HDMI cable. No problems here at all.


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12369990
> 
> 
> Kplex posted above that you need HDMI 1.3 for TrueHD. Which is it -- does digital audio cable work for TrueHD and DTS-HD or do you have to use the HDMI?



When I said you need HDMI 1.3 for TrueHD, I meant TrueHD bitstreams. SPDIF won't support TrueHD, even if it's decoded to PCM. It doesn't have the bandwidth.


Also I think I misunderstood the OP when he talked about using analog. I thought he meant stereo analog. He meant multichannel analog which will also work.


Read the first 2 questions here for supporting info:

http://www.hdmi.org/learningcenter/faq.aspx#q2


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12370877
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TH50PH9UK plugged into my AVR-3808CI using a HDMI cable. No problems here at all.



It seems like the AVR-3808CI didn't like running through the HDMI wallplates (although nothing else seemed to mind). After I bypassed them, I didn't have any resync issues. Looks like my TV is working after all







.


----------



## dwinnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12366099
> 
> 
> In case it makes any difference in anyone's opinion, here are some pics of the dent in the receiver and the damage to the box. The physical damage to the receiver exterior is annoying but minimal, so its really about the peace of mind issue and the odds it did anything more inside...



Citivas, after seeing the pictures, there is no way that I would ever accept that receiver. After all, think a few years down the road when you want to upgrade to the "next best receiver" from Denon and you want to sell this one. It's going to be an extremely hard sell on Ebay, and there is no way that $100.00 will ever make up what you will loose on selling the 3808CI. Plus, 6 months from now, you'll never remember the extra time it took to get the good receiver or what you ever spent the extra $100.00 on, but you'll always have the damaged receiver to look at and a bad memory of a decision you made just to get the receiver set up a little sooner.


If you are in a position to just place an order for another one and let them charge your credit card and then refund it back when they receive the bad one back that would be the most expeditious way to handle it.


Dan


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12370439
> 
> 
> my svs pb10-nsd had its distance correctly guessed by audyssey, but it was also set to -12db.
> 
> 
> i ended up manually cranking it to around -4db and tweaked the surrounds.



I think the distance is off on my EP 500 subwoofer because of its internal DSP circuitry: http://http://www.axiomaudio.com/ep500_info.html


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12370435
> 
> 
> True, indeed. It basically comes down to buying the best thing available (IMO) in a certain price range this year or waiting another year for an AVR in the same price range and quality that deinterlaces properly (and in the meantime still not being able to experience uncompressed sound or TrueHD). But if I do buy soon, it just pains me to think that I'll buy my first ever receiver this year and want to replace it in 9 months time.



You'll always be chasing features. I do this myself







. I'd rather have the RealtaHQV scaler, HD-Radio and built in Wi-fi in the 3808, but I guess it'll be a few more years for those to trickle down.


I'm wondering when devices will finally start implementing the HDMI device control. I *loved* it when it was called S-Link by Sony circa late 90s







. S-Link worked better then *any* macro remote (since macro remotes only work on the remote vs. S-Link which worked on the remote *and* the front panel) for device integration once it was wired up properly.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammy_7178* /forum/post/12368867
> 
> 
> But what about the 1st post in the HDMI 1.3 sticky thread discussing either HDMI or multi-channel analog as viable options to get the TrueHD soundtrack (Summary, HD DVD Audio section)? I suppose in any case, if my HDDVD player has the decoder, then I'd just have to find a way to pass that to the receiver without any further decoding.. is that correct?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...27&postcount=1




That's correct. Your player will decode it and send it out via PCM through the analog 5.1 outputs.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12371652
> 
> 
> That's correct. Your player will decode it and send it out via PCM through the analog 5.1 outputs.



Just be aware that none of today's players can decode DTS-HD MA. At this time, *must* use HDMI bitstream output to experience those tracks.


----------



## quenthal

Can 3808 make all 2.0 and 5.1 sources (DD, DTS and especially multichannel PCM, TrueHD and Master Audio) to 7.1?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12371902
> 
> 
> Just be aware that none of today's players can decode DTS-HD MA. At this time, *must* use HDMI bitstream output to experience those tracks.



True enough. I have a Marantz SR8001 so I'm painfully aware of the DTS-MA limitation!


----------



## ak493

Has anyone had any luck sending photo's or video to the 3808 via the net/usb port?


I can send music alone.


Any thoughts?


----------



## RGrim

I recently picked up a Denon 3808 and I'm having a problem passing the video portion of my Velodyne SMS-1. I have all my gear (Blu-Ray, HD-DVD, Satellite and XBOX) connected to the 3808 via HDMI but the only choice I have with the SMS-1 is either S-video or composite video. I'm connected to the *DVR Input* but I'm not sure if this makes a difference or not. I think the SMS-1 will only output as 480i. I have only one connection going to my Epson 1080P projector which is HDMI. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12355006
> 
> 
> I and others have noted this many times throughout the 3808 and 4308 threads.
> 
> 
> Simply put, the Denon has an older, cheaper video processor that was never intended for high-definition deinterlace. It does a good job with SD sources, but it cannot [correctly] deinterlace 1080i into 1080p. When you set the Denon to output 1080p, 1080i sources are output at the equivalent of 540p during scenes with motion. I've confirmed this with Genesis, the manufacturer of the video chip in the Denon.
> 
> 
> The Denon does not degrade 1080p signals -- 1080p24 and 1080p60 from a HD-DVD or Blu-ray player is passed through as is. If you have a display like the Pioneer KURO with quality 1080i->1080p deinterlace, then you should set the 3808/4308 to pass-through mode so they do not degrade your 1080i signals.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, the Onkyo 875/905 are the only receivers under $2000 with the hardware to correctly deinterlace high-definition 1080i signals. Unfortunately, the Onkyo 875/905 both suffer from the dreaded (1) audio latency and (2) format switching delays. These were "dealbreakers" for me.
> 
> 
> The perfect $1500 receiver would combine the usability / GUI and audio processing of the Denon 3808 with the amplification and video processing of the Onkyo 875. Unfortunately, such a receiver does not exist at this point in time. If you've got the funds, take a look at the upcoming Denon AVR-5308ci, as it should take the best of the AVR-3808ci and AVR-4308ci and mate it with true high-definition video processing.




If I have a 1080i TV hooked up via HDMI and a 1080i source, does the Denon pass-through by default?


That is my setup and I tried it out tonight. But the quality of the resulting display is significantly worse than when I previously direct connected the HDMi to the TV. I swapped back and forth to check this. It is a bit noticeable on true 1080i content, but it really shows when my DirecTiVo HD box is sending an SD show or in the DirecTV/TiVo menu screens (you can see pixelization of text and graphics way more).


I found in the menu the info that showed it recognized the TV as 1080i and knew it wasn't a 1080p set. But I couldn't find anything in the manual that made sense to me or logically in the menus for setting pass-through. it seems like it would have nothing to convert since it knows not to change it to progressive, so it should just pass-through. But I am distressed to see the image altered so noticeably, for at all for that matter.


----------



## tschuler77

Hey can someone tell me why my 4308 says it found a 7 minute update and then installs it, comes back on and when I click check for updates it finds it again and again? I've tried it about 20 times, turned off and on the power and reset the microprocessor. Still keeps finding the 7 minute update. Whats the deal? I've read the issues and most people seem to get it to work by trying over and over. This is not working for me.


please help


----------



## sammy_7178




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12371902
> 
> 
> Just be aware that none of today's players can decode DTS-HD MA. At this time, *must* use HDMI bitstream output to experience those tracks.



I think I'm starting to understand.. just to clarify I have the following questions:


If I'm connecting both HD and PS3 players via HDMI,

1) What dvd audio setting should I set both players to (if different) for TrueHD & DTS-HD MA tracks?

*Current assumption:*

HDA1 player - PCM for TrueHD, Bitstream for DTS-HD

PS3 - same settings as HDA1


Right/wrong?


2) What setting should I have on the 3808 to output the proper soundtracks (TrueHD & DTS-HD) to my speakers?


Thanks again...


----------



## dew1551

I just got off the phone With David at 6th AVE (877-684-2831), he was very knowledgeable and helpful in determining my needs. Great price and excellent service. My 3808ci and 1908 will ship on Monday!! Can't wait! More to come....


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ak493* /forum/post/12373700
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck sending photo's or video to the 3808 via the net/usb port?
> 
> 
> I can send music alone.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



The 3808 only does audio via the NET/USB connection. You would need to upgrade to the 4308 to view video.


----------



## Jim R.

I can't believe I've read this whole thread!


I just got my 3808 friday, ordered from David at 6th ave earlier in the week. So far so good.......I am replacing my old marantz 9200 and am very happy with the sound quality.


Internet hookup was easy with a linksys G wireless router and gaming adapter. I was able to update the firmware this way with no issues, and internet radio works great. Also easy to interface with the reciever with my wireless laptop.


I have a bunch of tweaking and fine tuning to do, but so far very happy with it.


Jim


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12375781
> 
> 
> The 3808 only does audio via the NET/USB connection. You would need to upgrade to the 4308 to view video.



The 4308 will not do video, only music and photos over the net work. The product spec does say it will do video if an Ipod is connected and the 3808 says the same.


----------



## snoylekim

Yes.. HDMI Setup has an option for Scaling. Set it to 'None' .. There's also an option for Video Processing . I haven't played with that yet ..


I'm stuck w/ component out from my STB because of DVI issues .. The best image I get is Component in to the 3808, HDMI out to TV ( Sony LCD 40" XBR2) . The Bravia does better w/ 1080i interlacing, but not as good w/ digitizing component input. So, I let the Denon convert component to HDMI, then let Bravia handle the 1080i to 1080p de-interlacing. I get really nice results / this ( better than with the Denon processing the interlacing) YMMV.


----------



## daron73m

OK put in "Saving Private Ryan" we all know it has dobly dig...when played to my standerd dvd player it switchs sound channel to mutli channel in 7.1 but all the dialog comes from the rears nothing from center channel. I want to change it over to the Dolbypl IIx but it doesnt show that signal. It only shows PCM/DIG light on. How can I change it back to 5.1 when I play DVD I cant seem to figure out where to do this and have exhausted my exploring efforts. Its strange when I switch to my Cox HD box It lets me change it to dobly pl IIx with the seven speakers? Why the hell wont i the reciever see the dolby from the DVD, I know its there!?


any help is much appreciated before I go nuts


----------



## Moc247

I'm looking for a receiver to go with my Pio 6010, Panny bd30, xbox 360 elite (with hd-dvd add on) and Moto hd-dvr (comcast) --> all input to 6010 via HDMI right now with optical to older Sony 1000ES.


After reading through most of the Onkyo, Denon and Yamaha threads I think I've narrowed down to the Yam V3800 or Den 3808. Its unfortunate that all receivers have so many issues.


Does the 3808 suffer from any of these issues:


1. Lip synch;

2. Video game lag;

3. Audio latency (not sure if correct term, but I mean the delay when the receiver changes audio over while watching tv - commercials in stereo back to your HD program in DD5.1);

4. Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA issues (like the Yamaha chapter skipping pops).


The online deals people have been reporting on the 3808 seem to good to pass up.


----------



## daron73m

Ok turned back on zone2 to amp to get rid of back rears. Reciever still doesnt see dobly digital WTF? Why would it not see 5.1 dolby? I hit source to change it to dolby but is changes right back to multi channel in and I get to hear all the fricken dialog from the side sourrounds and nothing from center...and yes all my speakers work |with test tones..there has to be some simple option I dont have on or off..


----------



## daron73m

Ok tell me if im wrong..I just unhooked the hdmi cable and rehooked up regular video and audio cables...and now I have dobly. So apparently the 3 foot HDMI piece of crap 30 dollar budget cable has audio problems that I just purchased from best buy...the picture was awsome but apparently it wasnt decoding the dolby from the cable...


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/12377364
> 
> 
> Ok tell me if im wrong..I just unhooked the hdmi cable and rehooked up regular video and audio cables...and now I have dobly. So apparently the 3 foot HDMI piece of crap 30 dollar budget cable has audio problems that I just purchased from best buy...the picture was awsome but apparently it wasnt decoding the dolby from the cable...



You have your dvd output to bitstream under hdmi?


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12373888
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a Denon 3808 and I'm having a problem passing the video portion of my Velodyne SMS-1. I have all my gear (Blu-Ray, HD-DVD, Satellite and XBOX) connected to the 3808 via HDMI but the only choice I have with the SMS-1 is either S-video or composite video. I'm connected to the *DVR Input* but I'm not sure if this makes a difference or not. I think the SMS-1 will only output as 480i. I have only one connection going to my Epson 1080P projector which is HDMI. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Has anyone been able to answer this question yet? I keep checking back but I'm not sure if I'm just stupid or nobody really knows the answer. Thanks again.


----------



## snslayton

I read the CNET review also, and immediately tested the de-interlacing on my setup. First I played, on HD-DVD, the first battle scene from "300", with default settings on my 3808ci and my Sony KDS 60A3000, connected via HDMI, so Denon was upconverting to 1080p. No visible issues that I could see - excellent clarity and no blurring. Then I capped output res on the 3808ci at 1080i, so my Sony KDS would upconvert (deinterlace) to 1080p. Replayed the scene, and could not tell the difference. It would not be the first time that a test suite picked up performance issues that are basically invisible to the naked eye?


If someone sees a flaw in my testing method, I'd appreciate a note.

Steve


----------



## daron73m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLAZ* /forum/post/12377451
> 
> 
> You have your dvd output to bitstream under hdmi?



I tried both bitstream and pcm on my dvd player when hdmi was hooked up. Which one is the correct one though that it should be on?


----------



## Don_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dew1551* /forum/post/12375645
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone With David at 6th AVE (877-684-2831), he was very knowledgeable and helpful in determining my needs. Great price and excellent service. My 3808ci and 1908 will ship on Monday!! Can't wait! More to come....



I just called David and am excited to get the 3808. I am upgrading from the 3805.


Don


----------



## rez21

have my ps3 hooked up via HDMI to my Denon 2808. When my ps3 is on, it says Multi Channel In when I play Games or watch Blu Ray. When I select Bitstream on my ps3, the blu ray will play in DTS surround but the games will still say Multi Channel IN. I dont know what multi channel in is or if the audio quality is degraded because of this. Does anyone know if Multi Channel In is better or DOlby Digital.


----------



## TheMoose

^^^

Because audio like True HD is decoded in the PS3 the Denon sees it as multichannel (think SACD connection) I know it sounds great but supposedly when we get the update it will send it to the receiver to be decoded (Bitstream) & that may sound a bit better & on the 3808ci it will light up the True HD icon.


----------



## rez21

so the multi channel in is okay? I appreciate the info


----------



## daron73m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rez21* /forum/post/12377715
> 
> 
> so the multi channel in is okay? I appreciate the info



When mine was on multi channel in, all my dialog came out of the side and back rears so it was not better for me, it drove me nuts...I suppose u could put it on 7 channel stereo and increase the db from center so it sorta sds 7.1


----------



## snowboarder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moc247* /forum/post/12377045
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a receiver to go with my Pio 6010, Panny bd30, xbox 360 elite (with hd-dvd add on) and Moto hd-dvr (comcast) --> all input to 6010 via HDMI right now with optical to older Sony 1000ES.
> 
> 
> After reading through most of the Onkyo, Denon and Yamaha threads I think I've narrowed down to the Yam V3800 or Den 3808. Its unfortunate that all receivers have so many issues.
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 suffer from any of these issues:
> 
> 
> 1. Lip synch;
> 
> 2. Video game lag;
> 
> 3. Audio latency (not sure if correct term, but I mean the delay when the receiver changes audio over while watching tv - commercials in stereo back to your HD program in DD5.1);
> 
> 4. Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA issues (like the Yamaha chapter skipping pops).
> 
> 
> The online deals people have been reporting on the 3808 seem to good to pass up.




I have Panny Plasma with 4 HDMI devices connected to my 3808 -

Panny BD30, Toshiba A35, Moto HD box and Oppo 980H.

Everything works like a charm, no issues.

No lip-syns problems, no audio delay on input change, TrueHD and DTS MA

perfectly working from Blu-ray and HD DVD.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammy_7178* /forum/post/12375186
> 
> 
> I think I'm starting to understand.. just to clarify I have the following questions:
> 
> 
> If I'm connecting both HD and PS3 players via HDMI,
> 
> 1) What dvd audio setting should I set both players to (if different) for TrueHD & DTS-HD MA tracks?
> 
> *Current assumption:*
> 
> HDA1 player - PCM for TrueHD, Bitstream for DTS-HD
> 
> PS3 - same settings as HDA1
> 
> 
> Right/wrong?



Neither of those players can output DTS-HD to a receiver for decoding. The best they can do is output the standard DTS track.


The *only players* on the market capable of passing DTS-HD to your Denon are those I listed in this thread .



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammy_7178* /forum/post/12375186
> 
> 
> 2) What setting should I have on the 3808 to output the proper soundtracks (TrueHD & DTS-HD) to my speakers?



Both of your players will decode TrueHD internally and output the decoded audio signal as multichannel LPCM to your Denon via HDMI. Your Denon should read "Multichannel" input on those tracks.


As of today, you cannot experience DTS-HD HR or DTS-HD MA tracks with either of your players. A future update to the PS3 could add DTS-HD decoding, but Sony has not said anything about that publicly.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moc247* /forum/post/12377045
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a receiver to go with my Pio 6010, Panny bd30, xbox 360 elite (with hd-dvd add on) and Moto hd-dvr (comcast) --> all input to 6010 via HDMI right now with optical to older Sony 1000ES.
> 
> 
> After reading through most of the Onkyo, Denon and Yamaha threads I think I've narrowed down to the Yam V3800 or Den 3808. Its unfortunate that all receivers have so many issues.
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 suffer from any of these issues:
> 
> 
> 1. Lip synch;
> 
> 2. Video game lag;
> 
> 3. Audio latency (not sure if correct term, but I mean the delay when the receiver changes audio over while watching tv - commercials in stereo back to your HD program in DD5.1);
> 
> 4. Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA issues (like the Yamaha chapter skipping pops).
> 
> 
> The online deals people have been reporting on the 3808 seem to good to pass up.



The Denons do not suffer from any of those issues. You give up a small amount of sound quality with the Denons compared to some of the competition, but you also avoid the issues which plague other models.


You will want to be sure to set the Denon to passthrough mode for video, as your Pioneer 6010 has a significantly better video processor than the Denon.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12372376
> 
> 
> Can 3808 make all 2.0 and 5.1 sources (DD, DTS and especially multichannel PCM, TrueHD and Master Audio) to 7.1?



I read through this thread, and couldn't get definite answer for all those modes. 7.1 modes are available for 2 channel pcm, if it is under 96kHz ( so I have to use only 44.1 or 48 with my two channel sources if I want to add effects to them?) and for non-HD DD and DTS.


However, if I'm passing 5.1 PCM or HD audio (DTS MASTER, TrueHD etc.) to Denon, can it "matrix" those to 7.1 (with PLIIx for example)?


----------



## SirDracula

Do you use "Quick Select" at all? I don't see how it's useful with a universal remote control (such as a Harmony 880). In fact using Quick Select may mess up the state the remote thinks it is in as the input may be changed by QS.


Am I missing anything? How is Quick Select useful? What do you use it for that cannot be achieved by a remote with macros?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoylekim* /forum/post/12376899
> 
> 
> Yes.. HDMI Setup has an option for Scaling. Set it to 'None' .. There's also an option for Video Processing . I haven't played with that yet ..
> 
> 
> I'm stuck w/ component out from my STB because of DVI issues .. The best image I get is Component in to the 3808, HDMI out to TV ( Sony LCD 40" XBR2) . The Bravia does better w/ 1080i interlacing, but not as good w/ digitizing component input. So, I let the Denon convert component to HDMI, then let Bravia handle the 1080i to 1080p de-interlacing. I get really nice results / this ( better than with the Denon processing the interlacing) YMMV.



Ok. How do I set it so that only the HDMI sources (i.e. the 1080I sources) do not scale but the analog sources do? I read that I can adjust for each source in this thread but it isn't obvious to me how.


Where can I find out about video processing controls


I find the manual weak. It doesn't really explain the features so much as just list them and it has no index.


----------



## corego

I don't have a Harmony 890 or 1000 yet, though I'm thinking about it.


Anyway, I mainly use the Denon remote to control everything. I'm not using the Samsung remote for the DLP at all. Still use the MCE remote though.


I've got QS1 set to MCE, QS2 set to Xbox 360, and QS3 set to the Wii. I've got the volumes set how I want for each, and the input modes selected right, etc etc. It's just a simple way of having all the stuff selected the way you want when switching between 3 different things.


----------



## sfernandez0013

These may be pretty rookie questions, but I wasn't able to find answers on my own.


1. How do you balance multiple sources connected to the 3808? My Xbox HD DVD player seems to be "darker" than my DVD player. I tried to adjust as much as possible from the receiver, but reached a point when I had to adjust the TV. This left the Xbox too dark and the receiver couldn't compensate enough.


2. Is there a way to adjust the individual speaker volumes in net/usb mode? I'd like to bring up the sub a bit but the standard speaker adjustment mode doesn't work. Pressing enter just pauses the mp3 stream.


3. Is there a better guide or instructions on how to adjust the system? I can't get anywhere near the performance out of my system like I heard in the demo room. Granted my room acustics are not the same, but I should be able to get kind of close. I just can't see enough "things" to tweak. Pure or direct mode just doesn't sound as good as what I heard durring a demo using the same speakers as I have at home.


Thanks,

Steve


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/12376898
> 
> 
> The 4308 will not do video, only music and photos over the net work. The product spec does say it will do video if an Ipod is connected and the 3808 says the same.



True enough. My mistake on that.


As for the iPod, yes. But anything with S-Video IN will play the video from an iPod.


----------



## Citivas

I finally got all my speakers setup (I didn't have any receiver or speakers hooked up at this house previously) and tried the receiver tonight. I am getting ZERO sound from the speakers. No audio, no buzz, no pops, no error messages from the receiver, etc.


I checked the status and it shows it is receiving audio from the sources and when I changed the HDMI settings to pass audio to the TV as a test I got audio on the TV. So the audio is there and the receiver see it.


Ok, since I am the same person with the receiver that was dented in transport (and I do plan to ask them to send the replacement tomorrow morning), it certainly is possible that this is related. But I am skeptical since everything else about the functionality has been flawless so far and I would think I would get something, even if messed up.


So is there something obvious I am missing? And what would happen if one of the wires was crosses on the speakers? I triple checked it, but I didn't want to rule out the theoretical possibility.


The speakers are a brand new set of KEF 3005 series (5.1). Even if it was a connection to a given speaker, I can't see them all having the same problem, including the subwoofer with the direct audio cable. So I suspect it is at the receiver level. Plus the thing is super quite and not putting off any heat at all so it doesn't seem like it is working up any sweat in terms of putting out amps...


Of course if it is the receiver I will figure it out when the new one arrives, but it it is something else I would liek to get a head start on it. I don't have another receiver to test in its place.


----------



## jeanluc07

Here is my speaker setup: I like to use 5 in-wall speakers for TV/theater, and a set of Proac speakers as main speakers for 2-channel music in the same room. Is there a way to hook the Proac into the 3808 to switch from theater mode to 2-channel mode. This way I will use only the 5 in-wall seakrs for theater/TV mode and use only the Proac when in stereo mode? Will the Zone setting work? I tried but but failed. Is this a limitation of the 3808? Thanks


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12380793
> 
> 
> I don't have a Harmony 890 or 1000 yet, though I'm thinking about it.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I mainly use the Denon remote to control everything. I'm not using the Samsung remote for the DLP at all. Still use the MCE remote though.
> 
> 
> I've got QS1 set to MCE, QS2 set to Xbox 360, and QS3 set to the Wii. I've got the volumes set how I want for each, and the input modes selected right, etc etc. It's just a simple way of having all the stuff selected the way you want when switching between 3 different things.



Oop Ack! Make sure you try out the 890 in your hand. I really really don't like how the buttons are laid out. I have the 890. I then bought URC's MX900 and couldn't be happier. Much better remote, if you ask me.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12355006
> 
> 
> I and others have noted this many times throughout the 3808 and 4308 threads.
> 
> 
> Simply put, the Denon has an older, cheaper video processor that was never intended for high-definition deinterlace. It does a good job with SD sources, but it cannot [correctly] deinterlace 1080i into 1080p. When you set the Denon to output 1080p, 1080i sources are output at the equivalent of 540p during scenes with motion. I've confirmed this with Genesis, the manufacturer of the video chip in the Denon.
> 
> 
> The Denon does not degrade 1080p signals -- 1080p24 and 1080p60 from a HD-DVD or Blu-ray player is passed through as is. If you have a display like the Pioneer KURO with quality 1080i->1080p deinterlace, then you should set the 3808/4308 to pass-through mode so they do not degrade your 1080i signals.



bfdtv,


Thanks for all the most helpful info on the new Denon receivers. I have the 4308.


A few follow up questions:


1. Assuming that one's display does a better job at 1080i to 1080P deinterlace than the 3808/4308 then what is the best way to set the pass-through with HDMI via the Denon? Set the HDMI resolution to 1080i in the Denon when watching 1080i HDTV source material?


2. What about TV network 720P HD broadcast programs? Is it best to set the Denon HDMI resolution to 720P rather than 1080i? In otherwords how does the Denon handle 720P to 1080P processing? Nothing has been said about this that I've seen; just 1080i to 1080p.


3. It appears that one must go into the Denon menu to set the HDMi resolution depending upon what the resolution of the TV broadcast, BluRay or standard DVD 480 to get the best results? Can this be set automatically in the Denon menu to give the best pass-through without having to set it each time depending on the source resolution?


Your input is most appreciated.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12381628
> 
> 
> Oop Ack! Make sure you try out the 890 in your hand. I really really don't like how the buttons are laid out. I have the 890. I then bought URC's MX900 and couldn't be happier. Much better remote, if you ask me.



I'm definitely not settled on a remote yet, I may not even bother since using only the Denon and the MS MCE remote isn't all that bad. Now if I had a touch screen remote with on screen QWERTY keyboard to use with MCE then that'd be worth the $500.


----------



## corego

I've been trying all sorts of stuff to figure this issue out with the 3808 and WMC and Network Audio in general. I've called up Denon, complained, even tried Twonky.


It's 100% without a doubt a Denon problem that they need to resolve on the receiver. I've got 3500 albums shared out via WMC, all are DRM free with the correct file system permissions, everything works fine with the Roku Radio, and with the Xbox 360's.


I can get the Denon to work just fine up until I reach a certain number of files shared. Right now I've got it working with 500 albums, I haven't quite found the cut off point but the point is this entire feature of the receiver is slow and utterly broken with any large sized library.


Is anyone else experiencing this, has anyone else talked to Denon?


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12373888
> 
> 
> I recently picked up a Denon 3808 and I'm having a problem passing the video portion of my Velodyne SMS-1. I have all my gear (Blu-Ray, HD-DVD, Satellite and XBOX) connected to the 3808 via HDMI but the only choice I have with the SMS-1 is either S-video or composite video. I'm connected to the *DVR Input* but I'm not sure if this makes a difference or not. I think the SMS-1 will only output as 480i. I have only one connection going to my Epson 1080P projector which is HDMI. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Okay, I've spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer to the above question with no luck. Is there anyway someone can point me in the right direction or tell me how to get a video signal from either composite or s-video? Thanks a million.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/12382228
> 
> 
> A few follow up questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Assuming that one's display does a better job at 1080i to 1080P deinterlace than the 3808/4308 then what is the best way to set the pass-through with HDMI via the Denon? Set the HDMI resolution to 1080i in the Denon when watching 1080i HDTV source material?
> 
> 
> 2. What about TV network 720P HD broadcast programs? Is it best to set the Denon HDMI resolution to 720P rather than 1080i? In otherwords how does the Denon handle 720P to 1080P processing? Nothing has been said about this that I've seen; just 1080i to 1080p.



In 720p mode, the Denon does not perform any conversion on 1080i inputs. In 1080i mode, the Denon does not perform any conversion on 720p inputs.


The Denon only modifies 1080i and 720p inputs when you set it to 1080p output mode.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/12382228
> 
> 
> It appears that one must go into the Denon menu to set the HDMi resolution depending upon what the resolution of the TV broadcast, BluRay or standard DVD 480 to get the best results? Can this be set automatically in the Denon menu to give the best pass-through without having to set it each time depending on the source resolution?



If you set IP scaler to off, the Denons will not touch any sources. If you set IP scaler on and resolution to 720p, then HD sources will not be touched, but SD sources will be deinterlaced and scaled to 720p. If you set IP scaler on and resolution to 1080i, then HD sources will not be touched, but SD sources will be scaled to 1080i.


You should set your Blu-ray player to output 1080p.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12379865
> 
> 
> I read through this thread, and couldn't get definite answer for all those modes. 7.1 modes are available for 2 channel pcm, if it is under 96kHz ( so I have to use only 44.1 or 48 with my two channel sources if I want to add effects to them?) and for non-HD DD and DTS.
> 
> 
> However, if I'm passing 5.1 PCM or HD audio (DTS MASTER, TrueHD etc.) to Denon, can it "matrix" those to 7.1 (with PLIIx for example)?



Any 7.1 users who have tried these?


----------



## Lyle O




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12382606
> 
> 
> Okay, I've spent the last 2 hours trying to find the answer to the above question with no luck. Is there anyway someone can point me in the right direction or tell me how to get a video signal from either composite or s-video? Thanks a million.



I know this won't really help you, but I had the same problem running the SMS 1 video via s-video. I tried using the VCR/Ipod input and could not get it to work no matter what setting I used. Ended up running s-video from the SMS directly to another input on the TV.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12382885
> 
> 
> In 720p mode, the Denon does not perform any conversion on 1080i inputs. In 1080i mode, the Denon does not perform any conversion on 720p inputs.
> 
> 
> The Denon only modifies 1080i and 720p inputs when you set it to 1080p output mode.



So I can avoid the deinterlace quality issue by setting the output on my Dish receiver to 720P then upconvert through the Denon to 1080P?


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12382924
> 
> 
> Any 7.1 users who have tried these?



Yes, it can matrix encode a TrueHD or PCM 5.1 track into a 7.1.


----------



## snoylekim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12380231
> 
> 
> Ok. How do I set it so that only the HDMI sources (i.e. the 1080I sources) do not scale but the analog sources do? I read that I can adjust for each source in this thread but it isn't obvious to me how.
> 
> 
> Where can I find out about video processing controls
> 
> 
> I find the manual weak. It doesn't really explain the features so much as just list them and it has no index.



the choices are H to H, A to H, both, and Off as I recall ( I'm at work so I can't get to the GUI just now) ... H to H controls the HDMI inputs , A to H controls the Analog inputs .. sounds like you'd only want A to H ..


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyle O* /forum/post/12383776
> 
> 
> I know this won't really help you, but I had the same problem running the SMS 1 video via s-video. I tried using the VCR/Ipod input and could not get it to work no matter what setting I used. Ended up running s-video from the SMS directly to another input on the TV.



I sure wish I had this option, when I installed my projector all I ran to the projector as far as cables went was component and HDMI. I've tried cutting video scaling on/off, tried changing the resolution output to the lowest setting, just can't figure out whats preventing it from working.


----------



## JeffNLA

I agree - the manual is pretty awful. It explains the options, but NOT what they effect.


Example : H to H, A to H, both, and Off - what does this mean? I guess H is HDMI and A is analog.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey guys,


One of my devices is an HR10-250 connected to the AVR-3808CI which is connected to a Panasonic TH-PF509UK. The TH-PF509UK is a 1080p set (using the DVI-D input with an HDMI to DVI-D cable). I have the HR10-250 set to output at 1080i over HDMI to the 3808. I always leave the HR10-250 powered on (because turning it off involves going into menus). But I always power off the TV and AVR when I'm done.


Anyways, ever since I hooked up the 3808, it always resets the HR10-250 to 480p when I turn stuff on. I have to manually hit a key on the remote to get it back to 1080i.


I've tried forcing that input to 1080i using the scaler in the AVR, but still, it usually resets the HR10-250 to 480p. It never did that when I was using my HDMI switchbox.


Any ideas?


----------



## snoylekim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffNLA* /forum/post/12385661
> 
> 
> I agree - the manual is pretty awful. It explains the options, but NOT what they effect.
> 
> 
> Example : H to H, A to H, both, and Off - what does this mean? I guess H is HDMI and A is analog.



H to H indicates HDMI to HDMI ( HDMI inputs) , A to H is the analog to HDMI ( component, S vid, composite inputs) .. They let you figure that out thru process of elimination, trial and error, or amoebic discovery ...


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12385706
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> One of my devices is an HR10-250 connected to the AVR-3808CI which is connected to a Panasonic TH-PF509UK. The TH-PF509UK is a 1080p set (using the DVI-D input with an HDMI to DVI-D cable). I have the HR10-250 set to output at 1080i over HDMI to the 3808. I always leave the HR10-250 powered on (because turning it off involves going into menus). But I always power off the TV and AVR when I'm done.
> 
> 
> Anyways, ever since I hooked up the 3808, it always resets the HR10-250 to 480p when I turn stuff on. I have to manually hit a key on the remote to get it back to 1080i.
> 
> 
> I've tried forcing that input to 1080i using the scaler in the AVR, but still, it usually resets the HR10-250 to 480p. It never did that when I was using my HDMI switchbox.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?




try going into your menu of the hr10 and have only the 1080i box ticked under the HDTV section untick the other resolutions. see if that helps.


then on the 3808 set that input to passthru so dont scale it, since the 3808 doesnt deinterlace 1080i well


----------



## BostonGeorge

I ordered my 3808 last Monday from 6th Ave. and have never had anything shipped DHL before. DHL's site is showing an expected delivery date of today, but nothing has been updated since Friday when the package was processed in PA. Is this typical for DHL and can I still anticipate a delivery this afternoon?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12385938
> 
> 
> try going into your menu of the hr10 and have only the 1080i box ticked under the HDTV section untick the other resolutions. see if that helps.
> 
> 
> then on the 3808 set that input to passthru so dont scale it, since the 3808 doesnt deinterlace 1080i well



Interesting. I have the 10-250 as well but it has not been reseting to 480 when the receiver is powered off...


How exactly do you set the specific input to "pass-through"? I looke dfor this previously and couldn't find it. And the manual sucks. Is it called something else?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoylekim* /forum/post/12385359
> 
> 
> the choices are H to H, A to H, both, and Off as I recall ( I'm at work so I can't get to the GUI just now) ... H to H controls the HDMI inputs , A to H controls the Analog inputs .. sounds like you'd only want A to H ..



Given what everyone is saying about the 3808's processor not being designed to handle digital scaling well (versus analog scaling), why would anyone want H to H set on? What is the potential benefit?


----------



## Darth Martel

DHL sucks... I've never had a good experience with them. You get what you pay for though and 6th ave ships for free. I was just happy I got my 3808 without any dings, dents, or scratches and that it actually worked. The outside box it came packaged in though was a bit jacked up. The one positive thing I can say is that I ordered my receiver on a Thursday and got it on a Tuesday. I wasn't expecting it until Wednesday.


----------



## AndyChicago

Hello All,


After reading this thread, I decided to buy the 3808 due to all of the great info here. I'll prob be asking for some help as I get my theater installed...so thanks in advance!










BTW, David at 6th Ave is still selling the AVR-3808Ci for $1099 and additional 3-year warranty for $69. Good guy and knows his stuff. Definitely the best price out there as I spent a lot of time searching.


----------



## tschuler77

Has anyone acheived getting the screen to say "Latest" when checking for firmware updates on the 4308?


I got the 3808 to Latest but returned it for the 4308. I went to download the firmware and keep getting an update taking about 7Mins. The reciever says update complete but when I check for firmware upgrades it keeps finding it?


Is it even possible to get the 4308 to say Latest?


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12382341
> 
> 
> I've been trying all sorts of stuff to figure this issue out with the 3808 and WMC and Network Audio in general. I've called up Denon, complained, even tried Twonky.
> 
> 
> It's 100% without a doubt a Denon problem that they need to resolve on the receiver. I've got 3500 albums shared out via WMC, all are DRM free with the correct file system permissions, everything works fine with the Roku Radio, and with the Xbox 360's.
> 
> 
> I can get the Denon to work just fine up until I reach a certain number of files shared. Right now I've got it working with 500 albums, I haven't quite found the cut off point but the point is this entire feature of the receiver is slow and utterly broken with any large sized library.
> 
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing this, has anyone else talked to Denon?




I have 590 albums with 6956 songs.

Server is Twonky.

Connection is wireless.

File format is AAC ( iTunes )


No problems here.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

I've written a program that controls the Denon AVR-3808CI through the telnet protocol. I've posted a thread about it here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351 


That thread contains the source code and the program if you are interested.


The program is free of charge for non-commercial use.


Enjoy! And provide your feedback.


(if you do have feedback, please post it in the above thread so as not to make this thread go off topic)


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12387151
> 
> 
> I have 590 albums with 6956 songs.
> 
> Server is Twonky.
> 
> Connection is wireless.
> 
> File format is AAC ( iTunes )
> 
> 
> No problems here.



I keep trying to slowly add the rest of my albums beyond the 500 to see when the problems start, right now I'm at around 750, am gige wired here, it's crazy slow. I'm guessing it'll stop working after I hit the 1000 mark.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BostonGeorge* /forum/post/12386199
> 
> 
> I ordered my 3808 last Monday from 6th Ave. and have never had anything shipped DHL before. DHL's site is showing an expected delivery date of today, but nothing has been updated since Friday when the package was processed in PA. Is this typical for DHL and can I still anticipate a delivery this afternoon?



This was my experience with DHL. Call them up and they can give you the latest information.


----------



## jerskine

I had the same experience with DHL with my 6Ave order. I called them up and they said it should be in tomorrow *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## Lyle O




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12385392
> 
> 
> I sure wish I had this option, when I installed my projector all I ran to the projector as far as cables went was component and HDMI. I've tried cutting video scaling on/off, tried changing the resolution output to the lowest setting, just can't figure out whats preventing it from working.



I hear you, I tried many of the same things, but only on component. I wish someone else would post if they have successfully upconverted something from s-video/composite to see how they did it. I wonder if the SMS may have some weird video output or something that can't be upconverted. Since I set the 3808 up, the one thing I haven't done is check the EQ on the SMS. I hope to get to that soon.


----------



## triscitman

After a few hours of searching, I couldn't find a better deal out there than 6th Ave's. Just called David (877-684-2831 x8474). The deal is still on with the extended warranty and free shipping. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## RGrim

My next question involves the Auto setup, after running the setup is there a way to change the speaker size setting. It keeps wanted to set my front speakers to large due to there frequency range but I want them all set to small. I've set them all to small in the manual setup but I'm guessing if you use the Room EQ, the 3803 defaults to what it set, is this correct?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12388879
> 
> 
> My next question involves the Auto setup, after running the setup is there a way to change the speaker size setting. It keeps wanted to set my front speakers to large due to there frequency range but I want them all set to small.



My understanding -- which could be wrong -- is that the manual settings override the Auto settings, at least for bass management.


I've set my speakers to small with crossovers of 60Hz in manual setup, but as you note, Autosetup always reports my speakers as large.


----------



## RGrim

I just checked the settings again, under the manual setup, all my settings are the way I want them but under the Auto setup, all the settings seem to be out of wack. How would I go about using the manual settings instead of the Auto settings?


----------



## snoylekim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12386497
> 
> 
> Given what everyone is saying about the 3808's processor not being designed to handle digital scaling well (versus analog scaling), why would anyone want H to H set on? What is the potential benefit?



Upscaling perhaps ... HDMI 720P or 480P input wouldn't need to be de-interlaced..but many devices that can send these resolutions over HDMI can also upscale ..


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12384483
> 
> 
> Yes, it can matrix encode a TrueHD or PCM 5.1 track into a 7.1.



Thanks! I hope you truly mean bitstream 5.1 TrueHD, not one decoded to M-PCM by player. I'm considering to exchange my Onkyo 805 to this one, so wanted to be sure I'm not missing anything concerning my 7.1 system with Denon. Onkyo's manual clearly state that it can make 5.1 MPCM, DD, DTS, DD TrueHD and DTS HD-Master to 7.1 (using PLIIx).


Denon's manual was little vague on this (it only covers PLIIx usage over 2.0 sources and MPCM and normal DD and DTS).


Few more questions (I don't understand why there can't be simple tables in the manual for these...







):


1) So just to make sure - in addition to MPCM, 3808 can overlay/apply PLIIx (or similar) to make bitstreamed 5.1 DTS-HD and Dolby TrueHD to 7.1?


2) Can it add any processing (PLIIx, etc.) for 96kHz 2.0 PCM or am I required to lower the resolution from the source?


3) Does it remember individual LFE-settings (-10, 0) for different signal-types(TrueHD, DTS-HD, DVDA, DD, DTS etc.)?


4) What would I be missing from Onkyo 805 if I made the exchange? I'm getting too annoyed with the audio delay problem of the Onkyo - otherwise it feels excellent.


Hopyfully you can help future Denon-owner!


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12385938
> 
> 
> try going into your menu of the hr10 and have only the 1080i box ticked under the HDTV section untick the other resolutions. see if that helps.
> 
> 
> then on the 3808 set that input to passthru so dont scale it, since the 3808 doesnt deinterlace 1080i well



Yeah, I only have 1080i checked.


I've tried setting the 3808 various ways. "A Only", so it doesn't even touch the HDMI inputs. "A&H -> 1080i" is what I have now and that keeps reseting the hr10 to 480p too. Everytime I power up I have to hit the up arrow on the HR10 to go back to 1080i.


I've also changed the power up sequence: tv first then AVR and AVR first then TV. Seems like it resets to 480p when I turn on the last one with either sequence.


----------



## liquidmetal

Man I want to buy a reciever, but this thing looks like a nightmare to figure out.

Doesn't sound worth 1K. Am I wrong?


----------



## rtisovec

Anyone else notice that the majority of the posts for price about a certain retailer whose name begins with a digit and not a letter are being posted by people whose very first post ever, ever, ever is about the great savings at that retailer? In the words of Jack Nicholson in THE DEPARTED, "I smell a rat."


Please, retailers, don't pump your own prices, and besides, price posts are not allowed.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12382885
> 
> 
> The Denon only modifies 1080i and 720p inputs when you set it to 1080p output mode.
> 
> 
> If you set IP scaler to off, the Denons will not touch any sources. If you set IP scaler on and resolution to 720p, then HD sources will not be touched, but SD sources will be deinterlaced and scaled to 720p. If you set IP scaler on and resolution to 1080i, then HD sources will not be touched, but SD sources will be scaled to 1080i.
> 
> 
> You should set your Blu-ray player to output 1080p.



Thanks, this has been most helpful.


Since the C-NET review did state that the 3808 does an excellent job of upconversion of standard-def processing, then it appears that the 3808/4308 should only be set at 1080P resolution when watching standard def DVDs or TV if one's display is inferior in doing this?


It also appears that if the 3808/4308 is set at 1080P resolution that it will not affect Blu-ray PQ as long as the Blu-Ray player is set to output 1080P since in this case the 3808/4308 will not have to deinterlace the incoming 1080P signal from the BD player?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/12389799
> 
> 
> Man I want to buy a reciever, but this thing looks like a nightmare to figure out. Doesn't sound worth 1K. Am I wrong?



i wouldn't expect other similarly-featured modern AVRs to be a cakewalk. between the graphical, web, and front panel interfaces i've found the 3808 quite navigable.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/12389816
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that the majority of the posts for price about a certain retailer whose name begins with a digit and not a letter are being posted by people whose very first post ever, ever, ever is about the great savings at that retailer? In the words of Jack Nicholson in THE DEPARTED, "I smell a rat."
> 
> 
> Please, retailers, don't pump your own prices, and besides, price posts are not allowed.



i don't think 6ave is astroturfing. the price has been discussed on various deal sites such as **************, which can bring in a new audience.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12389231
> 
> 
> Yeah, I only have 1080i checked.
> 
> 
> I've tried setting the 3808 various ways. "A Only", so it doesn't even touch the HDMI inputs. "A&H -> 1080i" is what I have now and that keeps reseting the hr10 to 480p too. Everytime I power up I have to hit the up arrow on the HR10 to go back to 1080i.
> 
> 
> I've also changed the power up sequence: tv first then AVR and AVR first then TV. Seems like it resets to 480p when I turn on the last one with either sequence.



Are you using any of the other outputs from the 10-250? Perhaps if you are using the composite or S-Video out as well, when the receiver goes off it loses the HDMI signal (and thus assumes there is no HDMI connection), then reverts to the 480 as the native output of those cables. Just a theory...


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/12389816
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that the majority of the posts for price about a certain retailer whose name begins with a digit and not a letter are being posted by people whose very first post ever, ever, ever is about the great savings at that retailer? In the words of Jack Nicholson in THE DEPARTED, "I smell a rat."
> 
> 
> Please, retailers, don't pump your own prices, and besides, price posts are not allowed.



I think some of them just don't understand he forum rules. Some had PM'ed me for the price first so I doubt they are secretly 6 Ave plants. And the deal is real and has been around at least a couple weeks now.


----------



## jazzzione




> Quote:
> Man I want to buy a reciever, but this thing looks like a nightmare to figure out.
> 
> Doesn't sound worth 1K. Am I wrong?




Read the manual and this thread and it is pretty easy to figure out. In anything you buy folks will have questions about set up or whatever. Is it worth it? Well the activity in this thread may be of some indication. If not try Rotel, or Onkyo and piss in that pot.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12390247
> 
> 
> i wouldn't expect other similarly-featured modern AVRs to be a cakewalk. between the graphical, web, and front panel interfaces i've found the 3808 quite navigable.



The main issue is that the manual is pretty poor. You have absolutely no idea what some of the stuff is. Just look through this thread to see how many people ask what "A" vs. "A&H" scaling is







.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12390379
> 
> 
> Are you using any of the other outputs from the 10-250? Perhaps if you are using the composite or S-Video out as well, when the receiver goes off it loses the HDMI signal (and thus assumes there is no HDMI connection), then reverts to the 480 as the native output of those cables. Just a theory...



Nope, I'm strictly HDMI across the board on all inputs except the VCR. Hmm... I wonder if my Denon DVD-3930CI is getting reset too.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12390842
> 
> 
> The main issue is that the manual is pretty poor. You have absolutely no idea what some of the stuff is. Just look through this thread to see how many people ask what "A" vs. "A&H" scaling is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don't own a Denon (yet, anyway). I'm following the Denon related threads to see if I should go with Marantz 8002 (own 8001 today) or the Denon 3808.


*IF* you've ever configured an AVR with HDMI inputs before, it's pretty easy. I was able to figure out A vs. A&H just from having had exposure. But if you are a rank and file newbie, I can see why where it can be a bit overwhelming.


----------



## dmcdayton

hansangb


What's driving your move from sr8001?


----------



## KURT REYNOLDS PO

Been Asked A Million Times Before:

For This Kind Of Money And Tech-rich Features, Why Are The Manuals And Gui's Still Five Years Out Of Touch With The Rest Of The World?

Tick-tack-toe Is More Intuitve. I've Set Up More Than 20 Of Denon Units And Still Have To Keeping Checking Out Where/why I Am Where I Is.

I Would Venture That 99% Of Allset-up Require Outside Help.

Right Sledge-hammer?

I Get That Feeling That Denon Wants It That Way.

Peace And Merry Christmas To All


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/12390109
> 
> 
> Thanks, this has been most helpful.
> 
> 
> Since the C-NET review did state that the 3808 does an excellent job of upconversion of standard-def processing, then it appears that the 3808/4308 should only be set at 1080P resolution when watching standard def DVDs or TV if one's display is inferior in doing this?



Yes, provided your DVD player doesn't have 1080p upconversion. Many newer DVD and Blu-ray players certainly do.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Fosse* /forum/post/12390109
> 
> 
> It also appears that if the 3808/4308 is set at 1080P resolution that it will not affect Blu-ray PQ as long as the Blu-Ray player is set to output 1080P since in this case the 3808/4308 will not have to deinterlace the incoming 1080P signal from the BD player?



That's correct. The Denon does not touch 1080p inputs in any mode.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/12389816
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that the majority of the posts for price about a certain retailer whose name begins with a digit and not a letter are being posted by people whose very first post ever, ever, ever is about the great savings at that retailer? In the words of Jack Nicholson in THE DEPARTED, "I smell a rat."
> 
> 
> Please, retailers, don't pump your own prices, and besides, price posts are not allowed.



I got my 3808 from this same source about 4 weeks ago through a similar promotion. The people who posted on this thread did me a great favor by providing the information that enabled me to buy a great AVR at a great savings. If you have a problem with that then you have bigger issues .... Yes, prices are not supposed to be posted and I had to call the dealer to get the quote... I gladly passed the info on to people who PM'd me.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12391869
> 
> 
> I got my 3808 from this same source about 4 weeks ago through a similar promotion. The people who posted on this thread did me a great favor by providing the information that enabled me to buy a great AVR at a great savings. If you have a problem with that then you have bigger issues .... Yes, prices are not supposed to be posted and I had to call the dealer to get the quote... I gladly passed the info on to people who PM'd me.



Why all the hub bub? Sure, its obvious that its Dave himself posting under this thread (and thats a turn off for me -- I'd have a lot more respect for the guy and his store if he just came out and said 'hey guys, my name is so and so, I work for so and so, and I'm giving a real good deal, give me a call'), but honestly, there is nothing special about that price. Its the same you'll find elsewhere using pricegrabber.


----------



## BostonGeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12391939
> 
> 
> Why all the hub bub? Sure, its obvious that its Dave himself posting under this thread (and thats a turn off for me -- I'd have a lot more respect for the guy and his store if he just came out and said 'hey guys, my name is so and so, I work for so and so, and I'm giving a real good deal, give me a call'), but honestly, there is nothing special about that price. Its the same you'll find elsewhere using pricegrabber.



Maybe you have access to a special pricegrabber site, but as far as I can tell the lowest price is almost $200 more and not from an authorized dealer.


As someone who ordered from the vendor and salesman in question, I have no reason to believe that he's on here pumping himself up. He did ask me to post that the deal was infact available and where one could find it, but was respectful of forum rules and did not encourage me to break them.


I think what we're seeing is just appreciative customers.


On an other note, I called DHL shortly after posting yesterday, and it seems my receiver is officially lost. They said they'd be launching an inquiry and I can expect to hear from someone at some point this morning. I'll be sure to let you guys know how it's handled.


----------



## DLAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/12389816
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that the majority of the posts for price about a certain retailer whose name begins with a digit and not a letter are being posted by people whose very first post ever, ever, ever is about the great savings at that retailer? In the words of Jack Nicholson in THE DEPARTED, "I smell a rat."
> 
> 
> Please, retailers, don't pump your own prices, and besides, price posts are not allowed.



Glad to say you're wrong. If you check other sites, everyone is talking bout this price. I ordered and recieved mine last week.


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12386467
> 
> 
> Interesting. I have the 10-250 as well but it has not been reseting to 480 when the receiver is powered off...
> 
> 
> How exactly do you set the specific input to "pass-through"? I looke dfor this previously and couldn't find it. And the manual sucks. Is it called something else?



its in the menu for the specific input in question i believe its labeled ip scaler, if you look around in your source/input menu for whatever input you are using ex: DVD it will be in there


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BostonGeorge* /forum/post/12392638
> 
> 
> Maybe you have access to a special pricegrabber site, but as far as I can tell the lowest price is almost $200 more and not from an authorized dealer.



I agree. You may be able to find the price elsewhere if you call people and get them to price match and eventually someone will else will offer it up-front, but as of now none of the online sites or price comparison engines (at least none of the major half-a-dozen I tried) were within $150 of it. Even 6 Ave doesn't list the price they are selling it for on their own site or on the price engines, nor would they admit to selling it at the price if you call up their regular stores unless you forced their hand with proof... It is a good deal which is why it has been getting so much online buzz. Too bad their shipping vendor is not so good...


----------



## ak493

Purchased mine from J+R after price match. Same price as 6ave.


I find J+R to have superior customer service (return policy). My opinion, I dont have anything to do with these companies.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ak493* /forum/post/12394088
> 
> 
> Purchased mine from J+R after price match. Same price as 6ave.
> 
> 
> I find J+R to have superior customer service (return policy). My opinion, I dont have anything to do with these companies.



my first avr-3808ci from 6ave wouldn't output hd audio to the center channel, perfect otherwise.


i wanted a cross-ship, so i contacted my original salesperson and placed a new order at about 2PM CST the day before thanksgiving. it shipped that day.


i'm returning the original using their label, and i'll be refunded the purchase price once it arrives. no cost either way on the exchange.


i found out about the deal on fatwallet, and my salesperson is scott - not dave. so far a great price, great service, and no shipping issues.


----------



## Gator123




> Quote:
> Anyone else notice that the majority of the posts for price about a certain retailer whose name begins with a digit and not a letter are being posted by people whose very first post ever, ever, ever is about the great savings at that retailer? In the words of Jack Nicholson in THE DEPARTED, "I smell a rat."
> 
> 
> Please, retailers, don't pump your own prices, and besides, price posts are not allowed.



I was one of the first posters about this deal and as you can see, this was not my first post. I thought this was a great deal and wanted to get the word out as a service to my fellow forum members. The sales rep at 6th Ave did ask me to let people on the forum know this deal was still available, and I am guessing that is why there are a bunch of first time posters who were formally just "lurkers". I did not post the price as per forum rules but have answered numerous PM's.


----------



## jstraw97

I have a rookie question about audio processing with the 3808. If I were to hook my DVR/cable box via HDMI to the 3808, and of course have the 3808 outputting to my LCD via HDMI, would I be able to get 5.1 surround sound from cable broadcasts? I'm assuming that all cable broadcasts, whether SD or HD, are in stereo (I'm with Comcast if that matters). I started thinking about this last night while watching the Patriot's game.


Also, if I were to hookup my DVR as described above, what are the best options for video settings on the 3808 for outputting the cable signal? Since HD channels are broadcast in different resolutions (some are 1080i, some 720p - no idea why some HD channels are broadcast in different resolutions), is there a setting that would upconvert all HD and SD cable signals to 1080p? Is this something I would even want to do?


I just bought this receiver a couple of weeks ago and want to benefit from all the functionality it's capable of, but the manual is a joke! Thanks in advance!


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gator123* /forum/post/12394318
> 
> 
> I was one of the first posters about this deal and as you can see, this was not my first post. I thought this was a great deal and wanted to get the word out as a service to my fellow forum members. The sales rep at 6th Ave did ask me to let people on the forum know this deal was still available, and I am guessing that is why there are a bunch of first time posters who were formally just "lurkers". I did not post the price as per forum rules but have answered numerous PM's.



So you just chose to ignore the forum rules?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BostonGeorge* /forum/post/12392638
> 
> 
> Maybe you have access to a special pricegrabber site, but as far as I can tell the lowest price is almost $200 more and not from an authorized dealer.
> 
> 
> As someone who ordered from the vendor and salesman in question, I have no reason to believe that he's on here pumping himself up. He did ask me to post that the deal was infact available and where one could find it, but was respectful of forum rules and did not encourage me to break them.
> 
> 
> I think what we're seeing is just appreciative customers.
> 
> 
> On an other note, I called DHL shortly after posting yesterday, and it seems my receiver is officially lost. They said they'd be launching an inquiry and I can expect to hear from someone at some point this morning. I'll be sure to let you guys know how it's handled.



Well, I found my deal on pricegrabber last week for roughly the same price. At that time, there were 4 or 5 dealers listing in the same ballpark. By roughly the same price, I'm talking $50 more, not $200.


Just an observation, but it seems like a lot of people going through that dealer are also reporting shipping problems.


The place I got it from was not authorized though, but is 6ave?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12394610
> 
> 
> The place I got it from was not authorized though, but is 6ave?


 yes


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12394544
> 
> 
> So you just chose to ignore the forum rules?



And just which rule did he break?


----------



## jerskine

What do you know..... I just called DHL because my 3808 was supposed to be delivered today but supposedly left PA last night. After a long wait on the phone listening to a self praising message with christmas music in the background I finally got to speak to a customer service agent. She told me that there was a "shipping delay" and that it would be delivered sometime tomorrow. Needless to say I have my doubts about this and will most likely be calling tomorrow to speak to a supervisor. Has anyone else who ordered from 6ave recieved there product?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerskine* /forum/post/12394734
> 
> 
> Has anyone else who ordered from 6ave recieved there product?



this question is answered less than ten posts before the one you made, and on the same page.


----------



## SledgeHammer

My mistake, the prices on pricegrabber seem to have gone up by a $100 or so this past week. Weird... for the 3 months I was trying to decide (I bought mine last week), they were in the 6ave range +/- $50.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerskine* /forum/post/12394734
> 
> 
> What do you know..... I just called DHL because my 3808 was supposed to be delivered today but supposedly left PA last night. After a long wait on the phone listening to a self praising message with christmas music in the background I finally got to speak to a customer service agent. She told me that there was a "shipping delay" and that it would be delivered sometime tomorrow. Needless to say I have my doubts about this and will most likely be calling tomorrow to speak to a supervisor. Has anyone else who ordered from 6ave recieved there product?



Ordered on 11/2 and received on 11/7.


mark


----------



## jerskine

So was your box beat up pretty bad or did it just not work?


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12394706
> 
> 
> And just which rule did he break?



My apologies, I thought there was some rule about posting prices but I guess that's thread specific. I jumped the gun and made an ass out of ... just me I guess.


----------



## BostonGeorge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerskine* /forum/post/12394734
> 
> 
> What do you know..... I just called DHL because my 3808 was supposed to be delivered today but supposedly left PA last night. After a long wait on the phone listening to a self praising message with christmas music in the background I finally got to speak to a customer service agent. She told me that there was a "shipping delay" and that it would be delivered sometime tomorrow. Needless to say I have my doubts about this and will most likely be calling tomorrow to speak to a supervisor. Has anyone else who ordered from 6ave recieved there product?



Mine mysteriously popped up at my local processing center this morning, apparently without ever leaving PA. It's on the truck no and hopefully will be there when I get home.


Sure, I've waited an extra day, but its worth it to me.


----------



## jerskine

Yeah I really don't care about an extra day as long as it gets here. I just made the mistake of looking up reviews on DHL and lets just say they aren't exactly the most popular of the 3 major U.S. carriers.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerskine* /forum/post/12394830
> 
> 
> So was your box beat up pretty bad or did it just not work?



as stated, "my first avr-3808ci from 6ave wouldn't output hd audio to the center channel, perfect otherwise."


stereo, dolby 5.1, dts, etc all fine. only during hd-dvd and blu-ray playback with hdmi audio did it lose the center channel alone.


the original denon box was placed inside a larger shipping box, and insulated with peanuts. neither box was damaged.


----------



## Kirby Baker

Mine arrived last night. DHL didnt want a signature, left it sitting at my door with nobody home. Not cool. Outer box had peen ripped, but inner Denon box was 100% perfect. I'm not too concerned, as thats the whole point of double boxing isnt it? Hooked it up and all seemed fine. I absolutely hate DHL. I would rather ship via a camel. Heck I even signed up for email/text message confirmation of delivery from DHL and their crappy system still hasnt sent me anything. The company is a joke IMO.


----------



## dtokarz

I just bought the 3808ci and I am waiting for my Sony KDS-60A3000 to arrive tomorrow before I hook it up. My question is I originally wanted to run all video cables directly to the TV and then the optical cables to the 3808. Do you think if I ran the video cables through the 3808 and made sure that the original signal is passed through untouched the quality of the signal will not be changed/damaged in any way? I ask this because there are some scenarios that I want to do and hooking everything up to the Denon will be the simplest, but I also want the best video picture I can get. Thanks.


----------



## jerskine

Well I'm glad to hear everyones experience so far isn't to bad. I work swings so I will be home a majority of the day so someone being here isn't a problem. Also thanks everyone who posted with this great deal on the 3808 =)


----------



## MacHaggis

I've been a 3-week lurker on this thread.


My 3808 came in yesterday from 6 Ave via DHL, and it was in mint condition.


I had to sign for it (thankfully).


During the initial setup, I did get the wireless working (via ethernet bridge) and was able to update the firmware (3 or 4 different updates) and I can access the web interface just fine.


One strange issue was the completely white display I got on 3 occasions, requiring me to push the power button to get back to normal.


----------



## starpower

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to use the main remote control of the Denon 3808 receiver? When you want to select a input source, do you just push the icon on the receiver (on the plastic cover)? I don't know if I will break it if I push it. Also, why can't I use the knob on the receiver to select the input source? Regardless what I turn to, the AMP icon is flashing and it won't change to any other icons. Thanks.


----------



## forcemany

I just ordered from 6th ave thru David at ext-8474. He told me that they still have about 60 unit.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerskine* /forum/post/12394734
> 
> 
> What do you know..... I just called DHL because my 3808 was supposed to be delivered today but supposedly left PA last night. After a long wait on the phone listening to a self praising message with christmas music in the background I finally got to speak to a customer service agent. She told me that there was a "shipping delay" and that it would be delivered sometime tomorrow. Needless to say I have my doubts about this and will most likely be calling tomorrow to speak to a supervisor. Has anyone else who ordered from 6ave recieved there product?



Yes - I received mine as scheduled. I believe the problem is with DHL not 6th Ave. Though no fan of UPS they are a lot better than DHL. At least you can get a current and accurate status of your shipment off of the UPS website.


----------



## terzaghi

Can anyone tell me why the Audessey auto set up set my sub at -12db? I have an axiom ep500 sub. I had the trim set to 'flat' the volume at 50% and the crossover on the sub set to 'bypass'


Also, it listed the distance of the sub as 20.8 ft, when it is actually about 10 ft away... I think the distance is different because of the internal DSP chip in my sub.... at least thats what I have been told...


But I have no idea why the sub is set to -12db... anyone know?


----------



## mdenoon14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtokarz* /forum/post/12395126
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808ci and I am waiting for my Sony KDS-60A3000 to arrive tomorrow before I hook it up. My question is I originally wanted to run all video cables directly to the TV and then the optical cables to the 3808. Do you think if I ran the video cables through the 3808 and made sure that the original signal is passed through untouched the quality of the signal will not be changed/damaged in any way? I ask this because there are some scenarios that I want to do and hooking everything up to the Denon will be the simplest, but I also want the best video picture I can get. Thanks.




If you run your video to the TV and the audio to the receiver, aren't you defeating the purpose and convenience of HDMI? I have the same setup as you (except the A2000) and it works great. All of your sources should go the the receiver through HDMI and then one HMDI out to your A3000.


----------



## luckydoggy

I just bought a 4308ci, but I understand the video processing is identical in the 3808 and was hoping someone on this thread may have solved this issue.


When hooking up my Time Warner cable box to a Sharp LC-46D64u (1080p) directly using HDMI, the picture looks great on HD channels (both 720p and 1080i).


When I put the Denon in between using HDMI, the picture is noticeably more grainy, and any picture areas that have subtle shading or are out-of-focus display clear macroblocking.


I tried turning the i/p scaler to "off", but no improvement. I read somewhere that people have found the Denon to degrade the signal even with the scaler off. It seems to me that the Faroudja chip is playing some role, since I wouldn't expect macroblocking for any other reason.


Denon CS tells me that it's my TV, and I need professional calibration! This makes no sense if the TV was just fine with a direct signal.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12394798
> 
> 
> My mistake, the prices on pricegrabber seem to have gone up by a $100 or so this past week. Weird... for the 3 months I was trying to decide (I bought mine last week), they were in the 6ave range +/- $50.



My experience of competitive online price shopping for the 3808 only goes back to the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, so just shy of two weeks ago, after I read about the 6 Ave deal on fatwallet. I can say at that time and since (as I have checked every few of days), neither Pricegrabber, CNET/MySimon, Shopping.com/Epinions , BizRate, Froogle, Pronto or one or two others I am forgetting right now listed it closer than $150 of the price 6 Ave offerred for a new, non refurb unit. Prices change all the time, so its certainly possible it flashed lower on occasion in that time, but in the various times I looked, that was as close as it got. I also know from the steady traffic of PM's I got that others were finding it better than any of the other deals they could find on those sites or even by calling around, and the lowest by far for an authorized dealer, other than by getting them to price match the 6 Ave deal. Pricing matching is great if you can get it. I read here someone who even got Best Buy to price match the 6 Ave price. Mine practically laughed me out of the store when I tried price matching 6 Ave previously...


I am no great defender of 6 Ave. I have made major purchased with them several times now and every time they claimed it was in-stock then I ended up on back order, fortunately not that long in this case, and my DHL experience has not been good. They definitely have a used car showroom approach. But the prices have been good and they have responded promptly and professionally (so far) to the customer service problems and returns... But if you can get a price match at a local store you prefer, definitely go for it.


----------



## forcemany

I have just ordered 3808 and has been reading the manual for a while. I have questions relating to upscaling:


There seems to be two settings that can control the video upscaling; the i/p scaler and video convert.


It also appears that "i/p scaler" applies to all input sources while "video convert" can be set individually for each input source. As such, "video convert" can only be set within the "i/p scaler" mode. i.e. "video convert" has no effect if "i/p scaler" is set to "off"


I also read that this unit does not do a good job upconvert 1080i to 1080p.


My Comcast Cable box comes with component out with channels varies from 1080i or 480i.


What setting shall I use if I want my cable box be converted from 1080i component to 1080i HDMI and avoid the 1080i to 1080p upscale? I also wanted to have my DVD player output be upscaled to 1080p.


Any answer and / or corrections are appreciated.


----------



## starpower

How do you select the icon? do you just press the plastic cover where the icon is at?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckydoggy* /forum/post/12396147
> 
> 
> I just bought a 4308ci, but I understand the video processing is identical in the 3808 and was hoping someone on this thread may have solved this issue.
> 
> 
> When hooking up my Time Warner cable box to a Sharp LC-46D64u (1080p) directly using HDMI, the picture looks great on HD channels (both 720p and 1080i).
> 
> 
> When I put the Denon in between using HDMI, the picture is noticeably more grainy, and any picture areas that have subtle shading or are out-of-focus display clear macroblocking.
> 
> 
> I tried turning the i/p scaler to "off", but no improvement. I read somewhere that people have found the Denon to degrade the signal even with the scaler off. It seems to me that the Faroudja chip is playing some role, since I wouldn't expect macroblocking for any other reason.
> 
> 
> Denon CS tells me that it's my TV, and I need professional calibration! This makes no sense if the TV was just fine with a direct signal.



Same boat here. My "pass-through" of 1080i to a 1080i set is noticably worse than a direct connect of HDMI to the set. I am using a Hughes HR10-250 (DirecTiVo). I have not similarly compared if the PS3 is degraded. The net result with the HD TiVo is that the direct-connect component input now looks substantially better than the HDMI through the Denon.


I was hoping this was still a setting issue but if Denon CS is trying to, illogically, blame it on your set, that's not a good sign.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtokarz* /forum/post/12395126
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808ci and I am waiting for my Sony KDS-60A3000 to arrive tomorrow before I hook it up. My question is I originally wanted to run all video cables directly to the TV and then the optical cables to the 3808. Do you think if I ran the video cables through the 3808 and made sure that the original signal is passed through untouched the quality of the signal will not be changed/damaged in any way? I ask this because there are some scenarios that I want to do and hooking everything up to the Denon will be the simplest, but I also want the best video picture I can get. Thanks.



Unfortuantely, this has not been my experience so far, or that of some others. My HDMI 1080i pass-through is degrading in the Denon. Some others say it is fine for them, so results seem to vary which either means it is subject to the viewer, a setup issue (other the ip scaleror that "A to H only" stuff which we've tried) or substandard performance in some units. Subjectivity may be the answer as my wife doesn't even notice the difference but for me is is overwhelming and glaring.


So you will probably have to try it for yourself. But if you are picky and have a similar experience, you should be ready to direct-connect video to the TV.


----------



## luckydoggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396314
> 
> 
> Same boat here. My "pass-through" of 1080i to a 1080i set is noticably worse than a direct connect of HDMI to the set. I am using a Hughes HR10-250 (DirecTiVo). I have not similarly compared if the PS3 is degraded. The net result with the HD TiVo is that the direct-connect component input now looks substantially better than the HDMI through the Denon.
> 
> 
> I was hoping this was still a setting issue but if Denon CS is trying to, illogically, blame it on your set, that's not a good sign.




Citivas,


Through much browsing of these forums I'm surprised this hasn't come up more often. I would reconsider the Onkyo 905 if I can't figure out how to fix this -- it seems odd that I need to run direct connections because I can't get such an expensive receiver to pass through the signal properly.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *starpower* /forum/post/12395296
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to use the main remote control of the Denon 3808 receiver? When you want to select a input source, do you just push the icon on the receiver (on the plastic cover)? I don't know if I will break it if I push it. Also, why can't I use the knob on the receiver to select the input source? Regardless what I turn to, the AMP icon is flashing and it won't change to any other icons. Thanks.



I use the number buttons down below. I think the top portion is for device specific controls. Its kind of a weird remote, I haven't exactly figured it out completely.


----------



## astroglide

i haven't noticed any hdmi pass-through quality issues. i/p scaler is A to H, resolution is 720p, and for good measure i have video convert set to off on the hdmi inputs.


the manual says that 'It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format', which indicates to me that a 720p resolution setting triggers a hard no-processing line.


for those of you that are experiencing problems, have you tried 720p?


----------



## luckydoggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12396586
> 
> 
> i haven't noticed any issues. i/p scaler is A to H, resolution is 720p, and for good measure i still have video convert set to off on the hdmi inputs.
> 
> 
> what happens when those of you that notice pass-through issues use these settings, particularly the 720p part?




Hmm.. I will try to set the 4308 resolution to 720p. I guess I'll have to switch i/p scaler setting to H to H, since I think A to H wouldn't do anything for the HDMI input. I'm hesitant to do this if it results in a worse picture on the 1080i channels, but I'll try tonight


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396163
> 
> 
> My experience of competitive online price shopping for the 3808 only goes back to the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, so just shy of two weeks ago, after I read about the 6 Ave deal on fatwallet. I can say at that time and since (as I have checked every few of days), neither Pricegrabber, CNET/MySimon, Shopping.com/Epinions , BizRate, Froogle, Pronto or one or two others I am forgetting right now listed it closer than $150 of the price 6 Ave offerred for a new, non refurb unit. Prices change all the time, so its certainly possible it flashed lower on occasion in that time, but in the various times I looked, that was as close as it got. I also know from the steady traffic of PM's I got that others were finding it better than any of the other deals they could find on those sites or even by calling around, and the lowest by far for an authorized dealer, other than by getting them to price match the 6 Ave deal. Pricing matching is great if you can get it. I read here someone who even got Best Buy to price match the 6 Ave price. Mine practically laughed me out of the store when I tried price matching 6 Ave previously...
> 
> 
> I am no great defender of 6 Ave. I have made major purchased with them several times now and every time they claimed it was in-stock then I ended up on back order, fortunately not that long in this case, and my DHL experience has not been good. They definitely have a used car showroom approach. But the prices have been good and they have responded promptly and professionally (so far) to the customer service problems and returns... But if you can get a price match at a local store you prefer, definitely go for it.



I'm not anti-6ave at all. I just think if the guy is pimping out his own deal under false aliases, that is shady. If thats not whats going on, then I apologize for implying that







.


I didn't want to go brick & mortar because they usually dont match online prices, plus you get killed on the tax.


As for the pricegrabber thing, I dunno dude







... I bought mine brand new, mint from ShopDigitalCorp (not authorized) on 11/26 and got it 11/28. I paid exactly $50 above the current 6ave price. For thanksgiving week and the week after, there were at least 3 or 4 dealers offering in the same price range. I'm not saying ShopDigitalCorp is not shady either of course. My AVR mysteriously came without a serial number







.


As of today, yeah, 6ave is probably the best price by $80 to $90 or so.


Good luck with whoever you decide to go with.


----------



## luckydoggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12396586
> 
> 
> i haven't noticed any hdmi pass-through quality issues. i/p scaler is A to H, resolution is 720p, and for good measure i have video convert set to off on the hdmi inputs.
> 
> 
> the manual says that 'It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format', which indicates to me that a 720p resolution setting would trigger a hard no-processing line.
> 
> 
> for those of you that are experiencing problems, have you tried 720p?



Sorry, I missed your last line on the no-processing. I'll report back tonight


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396314
> 
> 
> Same boat here. My "pass-through" of 1080i to a 1080i set is noticably worse than a direct connect of HDMI to the set. I am using a Hughes HR10-250 (DirecTiVo). I have not similarly compared if the PS3 is degraded. The net result with the HD TiVo is that the direct-connect component input now looks substantially better than the HDMI through the Denon.
> 
> 
> I was hoping this was still a setting issue but if Denon CS is trying to, illogically, blame it on your set, that's not a good sign.



LMAO... Denon support *always* blames stuff on the TV







. I got the same line when I called them about my HDMI resync problem.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckydoggy* /forum/post/12396661
> 
> 
> Hmm.. I will try to set the 4308 resolution to 720p. I guess I'll have to switch i/p scaler setting to H to H, since I think A to H wouldn't do anything for the HDMI input. I'm hesitant to do this if it results in a worse picture on the 1080i channels, but I'll try tonight



i don't have H to H set. i can't guarantee that i have the problem and i'm simply not seeing it, but for your first test i wouldn't advise making that change. i'm operating under the assumption that your denon is doing video processing over hdmi even when it explicitly shouldn't, with the i/p scaler in A to H mode or perhaps even off. if 1080i to 720p conversion is some kind of hard limit for the device as the manual says, i think it shouldn't be able to mess with the signal even if it insists.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396390
> 
> 
> Unfortuantely, this has not been my experience so far, or that of some others. My HDMI 1080i pass-through is degrading in the Denon. Some others say it is fine for them, so results seem to vary which either means it is subject to the viewer, a setup issue (other the ip scaleror that "A to H only" stuff which we've tried) or substandard performance in some units. Subjectivity may be the answer as my wife doesn't even notice the difference but for me is is overwhelming and glaring.
> 
> 
> So you will probably have to try it for yourself. But if you are picky and have a similar experience, you should be ready to direct-connect video to the TV.



I did notice something weird on my HR10-250 last night. I was catching the end of something on Discovery HomeTheater and they were rolling the credits, the credits were very jumpy as they were scrolling up. I should have recorded it and seen if if happened hooking the HR10-250 direct to the TV, but I didn't.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12396586
> 
> 
> i haven't noticed any hdmi pass-through quality issues. i/p scaler is A to H, resolution is 720p, and for good measure i have video convert set to off on the hdmi inputs.
> 
> 
> the manual says that 'It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format', which indicates to me that a 720p resolution setting triggers a hard no-processing line.
> 
> 
> for those of you that are experiencing problems, have you tried 720p?



The Denon always does some processing for the OSD overlay, but there is no scaling or deinterlace done to HD signals when output is set to 720p or 1080i. Onkyo provides the option to completely disable all video processing (i.e. including OSD overlay), but Denon does not.


Citivas - Did you have a DirecTV receiver as well?


----------



## starpower




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12396582
> 
> 
> I use the number buttons down below. I think the top portion is for device specific controls. Its kind of a weird remote, I haven't exactly figured it out completely.



Have you figure out how to use the remote control to listen to FM radio station? Using the number buttons down below doesn't allow me to tune the frequency so I think I must push the TU button on the touch pad?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12396719
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-6ave at all. I just think if the guy is pimping out his own deal under false aliases, that is shady. If thats not whats going on, then I apologize for implying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I didn't want to go brick & mortar because they usually dont match online prices, plus you get killed on the tax.
> 
> 
> As for the pricegrabber thing, I dunno dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I bought mine brand new, mint from ShopDigitalCorp (not authorized) on 11/26 and got it 11/28. I paid exactly $50 above the current 6ave price. For thanksgiving week and the week after, there were at least 3 or 4 dealers offering in the same price range. I'm not saying ShopDigitalCorp is not shady either of course. My AVR mysteriously came without a serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> As of today, yeah, 6ave is probably the best price by $80 to $90 or so.
> 
> 
> Good luck with whoever you decide to go with.



All things being equal, I would only purchase this product through an authorized dealer. Given the high price point of the receiver I felt it was imperative to have the coverage of the factory warranty (Denon voids the warranty for equipment purchased from unauthorized dealers). For me, purchasing from an unauthorized dealer was not an option plus with 6 Ave I got a great price to boot.


----------



## luckydoggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12396747
> 
> 
> LMAO... Denon support *always* blames stuff on the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got the same line when I called them about my HDMI resync problem.



The Denon CS rep told me that just passing through the signal was a bad idea, because the receiver is going to significantly degrade the signal by simply being in the middle! He claimed it was like "shining a flashlight down a tunnel", whatever that means.


He insisted that the only way to get a good video signal was to leave the scaler on, and that any poor result on my TV was due to it being set for "retail showroom" performance. I've never heard of TV calibration that can fix macroblocking.


He also claimed that no one else has reported such an issue before.


Maybe I just got a bad rep. Though I doubt it, I think they're all trained to get you off the phone as fast as possible


----------



## luckydoggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12396833
> 
> 
> The Denon always does some processing for the OSD overlay, but there is no scaling or deinterlace done to HD signals when output is set to 720p or 1080i. Onkyo provides the option to completely disable all video processing (i.e. including OSD overlay), but Denon does not.
> 
> 
> Citivas - Did you have a DirecTV receiver as well?



bfdtv:


I'll try 720p and 1080i, I think it's fair to say that I shouldn't be seeing video issues simply from the OSD overlay processing.


Do you know what the difference is between the i/p scaler and Video Convert? I'll try playing around with both.


----------



## dtokarz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396390
> 
> 
> Unfortuantely, this has not been my experience so far, or that of some others. My HDMI 1080i pass-through is degrading in the Denon. Some others say it is fine for them, so results seem to vary which either means it is subject to the viewer, a setup issue (other the ip scaleror that "A to H only" stuff which we've tried) or substandard performance in some units. Subjectivity may be the answer as my wife doesn't even notice the difference but for me is is overwhelming and glaring.
> 
> 
> So you will probably have to try it for yourself. But if you are picky and have a similar experience, you should be ready to direct-connect video to the TV.



I will definitely have to experiment a little bit then. Thanks for your reply. Plus, I was thinking if I ran all video into the Denon and the one output from the Denon to the TV, there would be only one input on the TV to calibrate, but yet 3 different devices using it. I am guessing what looks good on one device might not look good on another. Or is the calibration input specific and not device specific?


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12394522
> 
> 
> I have a rookie question about audio processing with the 3808. If I were to hook my DVR/cable box via HDMI to the 3808, and of course have the 3808 outputting to my LCD via HDMI, would I be able to get 5.1 surround sound from cable broadcasts? I'm assuming that all cable broadcasts, whether SD or HD, are in stereo (I'm with Comcast if that matters). I started thinking about this last night while watching the Patriot's game.
> 
> 
> Also, if I were to hookup my DVR as described above, what are the best options for video settings on the 3808 for outputting the cable signal? Since HD channels are broadcast in different resolutions (some are 1080i, some 720p - no idea why some HD channels are broadcast in different resolutions), is there a setting that would upconvert all HD and SD cable signals to 1080p? Is this something I would even want to do?
> 
> 
> I just bought this receiver a couple of weeks ago and want to benefit from all the functionality it's capable of, but the manual is a joke! Thanks in advance!



Can anyone offer an opinion on my above questions? Any advice from someone that has put some experience with this would be great


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckydoggy* /forum/post/12396904
> 
> 
> The Denon CS rep told me that just passing through the signal was a bad idea, because the receiver is going to significantly degrade the signal by simply being in the middle! He claimed it was like "shining a flashlight down a tunnel", whatever that means.
> 
> 
> He insisted that the only way to get a good video signal was to leave the scaler on, and that any poor result on my TV was due to it being set for "retail showroom" performance. I've never heard of TV calibration that can fix macroblocking.
> 
> 
> He also claimed that no one else has reported such an issue before.
> 
> 
> Maybe I just got a bad rep. Though I doubt it, I think they're all trained to get you off the phone as fast as possible



Wow, thats just as bad as my guy telling me my TV was causing my DirecTV reciever and DVD player (and even my VCR) to resync video every 5 minutes and that I should get my TV repaired (even though it worked just fine with an HDMI switchbox).


I have no doubt the AVR-3808CI degrades the signal because it degraded it to the point where my HDMI wallplates no longer worked.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12396856
> 
> 
> All things being equal, I would only purchase this product through an authorized dealer. Given the high price point of the receiver I felt it was imperative to have the coverage of the factory warranty (Denon voids the warranty for equipment purchased from unauthorized dealers). For me, purchasing from an unauthorized dealer was not an option plus with 6 Ave I got a great price to boot.



Yup, I wasnt aware there were any "discount" dealers that were authorized. I thought the deal with Denon was always authorized=MSRP. I think the 6ave shipping issues would have scared me off more then anything else.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12397266
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer an opinion on my above questions? Any advice from someone that has put some experience with this would be great



You'll only get 5.1 from a 5.1 broadcast (typically only OTA or one of the digital channels over 100. Remember 0 - 99 on digital cable is still analog). The AVR can simulate 5.1 sound though. Everything else is 2 channel stereo. Some lower end foriegn language channels are (rare) even mono.


What resolution is your TV?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckydoggy* /forum/post/12396968
> 
> 
> bfdtv:
> 
> 
> I'll try 720p and 1080i, I think it's fair to say that I shouldn't be seeing video issues simply from the OSD overlay processing.
> 
> 
> Do you know what the difference is between the i/p scaler and Video Convert? I'll try playing around with both.



I think the i/p scaler is the "global" option and video convert is the "per input" option.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12397279
> 
> 
> I have no doubt the AVR-3808CI degrades the signal because it degraded it to the point where my HDMI wallplates no longer worked.



cable length and hdmi connections are independently known to degrade signals, so i'm not convinced that the avr itself is your technical culprit.


----------



## forcemany

Quote:

Originally Posted by astroglide View Post

i haven't noticed any hdmi pass-through quality issues. i/p scaler is A to H, resolution is 720p, and for good measure i have video convert set to off on the hdmi inputs.


the manual says that 'It is not possible to convert "1080i" signals into "720p" format', which indicates to me that a 720p resolution setting triggers a hard no-processing line.


for those of you that are experiencing problems, have you tried 720p?QUOTE=luckydoggy;12396742]Sorry, I missed your last line on the no-processing. I'll report back tonight[/quote]




According to Denon's manual page 80 and 81:

If you set input source "video convert" to off, no video processing will take place (P. 81)

If you set input source "video convert" to on, analog input will be scaled to HDMI according to the i/p scaler with A-H on, HDMI input will be scaled to HDMI according to the i/p scaler with H-H.

So, if you set video convert to OFF, you'll get video pass-thru.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12398041
> 
> 
> According to Denon's manual page 80 and 81:
> 
> If you set input source "video convert" to off, no video processing will take place (P. 81)
> 
> If you set input source "video convert" to on, analog input will be scaled to HDMI according to the i/p scaler with A-H on, HDMI input will be scaled to HDMI according to the i/p scaler with H-H.
> 
> So, if you set video convert to OFF, you'll get video pass-thru.



that is also my understanding.


several users, however, are reporting hdmi input issues that they believe to be caused by video processing despite the fact that they are running in A-H mode and have video convert explicitly set to OFF. if their suggestion is correct, it wouldn't be the first time that a device behaved in a way other than what was documented or intended.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12397360
> 
> 
> You'll only get 5.1 from a 5.1 broadcast (typically only OTA or one of the digital channels over 100. Remember 0 - 99 on digital cable is still analog). The AVR can simulate 5.1 sound though. Everything else is 2 channel stereo. Some lower end foriegn language channels are (rare) even mono.
> 
> 
> What resolution is your TV?



My TV is a Samsung LNT4671 which has 1080p native resolution. So there are some HD channel broadcasts that are in 5.1 audio? I did not know that. How do you determine whether or not a channel is being broadcast in 5.1? Also, you mention the AVR-3808 can simulate 5.1 - how do you access this functionality, as this was exactly the type of thing I was thinking of doing last night? Thanks!!


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12396833
> 
> 
> The Denon always does some processing for the OSD overlay, but there is no scaling or deinterlace done to HD signals when output is set to 720p or 1080i. Onkyo provides the option to completely disable all video processing (i.e. including OSD overlay), but Denon does not.
> 
> 
> Citivas - Did you have a DirecTV receiver as well?



Yes. Mine is a DirecTV receiver (the HR10-250 DirecTV/TiVo HD DVR).


I can only speak for the results. There is a lot more artifacting and noise and jaggedness in graphics, etc.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12397549
> 
> 
> cable length and hdmi connections are independently known to degrade signals, so i'm not convinced that the avr itself is your technical culprit.



In my case, I used the same cable that I used to direct connect and for good measure used the other cable I also tried using to connect to the Denon to direct connect as well. So neither of them has a problem individually.


By definition, passing-through the Denon will increase the total cable length but if that is the cause of the problem then there is a fundamental disconnect with the idea of passing through a receiver. It is not practical to reduce each cable to 3 feet or less to assure the total distance doesn't increase.


----------



## bcoombs

Because the receiver is "in-line," there is some signal degradation as opposed to hooking up the video source directly to the set. There has to be, even if the receiver is not doing any processing. As an earlier poster noted, you've added a couple more connections and a few feet of cable (at least).


The problem (or opportunity?) is minimizing that degradation as much as possible, using good quality cables with good connectors, high capacity, etc., and keeping the lengths as short as possible. Hopefully, even when/if the receiver is doing zero video processing, it isn't degrading the signal significantly itself. Not much you can do about that, other than take it out of the path...


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12398299
> 
> 
> In my case, I used the same cable that I used to direct connect and for good measure used the other cable I also tried using to connect to the Denon to direct connect as well. So neither of them has a problem individually.
> 
> 
> By definition, passing-through the Denon will increase the total cable length but if that is the cause of the problem then there is a fundamental disconnect with the idea of passing through a receiver. It is not practical to reduce each cable to 3 feet or less to assure the total distance doesn't increase.



Agreed. I changed my tv (Pioneer 53-inch 1080i CRT RP to Mitsubishi WD73833) at the same time that I changed my receiver, so I can't compare to the way it used to look. It looks remarkably better. Whether having the receiver in-line is degrading the picture, I hesitate to even test it (by hooking the sources directly to the TV). I like the functionality of the configuration now, so I'd hate to have to changes things because it looks better direct-connected.


But, my curiosity is peaked...


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12398341
> 
> 
> Because the receiver is "in-line," there is some signal degradation as opposed to hooking up the video source directly to the set. There has to be, even if the receiver is not doing any processing. As an earlier poster noted, you've added a couple more connections and a few feet of cable (at least).
> 
> 
> The problem (or opportunity?) is minimizing that degradation as much as possible, using good quality cables with good connectors, high capacity, etc., and keeping the lengths as short as possible. Hopefully, even when/if the receiver is doing zero video processing, it isn't degrading the signal significantly itself. Not much you can do about that, other than take it out of the path...



If this is the case would a HDMI booster/repeater be of any benefit to keep the signal from deteriorating and stop the resulting loss of video quality?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12397549
> 
> 
> cable length and hdmi connections are independently known to degrade signals, so i'm not convinced that the avr itself is your technical culprit.



I used the same exact everything as before. I certainly didn't go for the cheap cables, I have the Monster 400 series throughout.


My HDMI switchbox was able to drive my TV flawlessly @ 1080p through source -> 3ft cable -> HDMI switch box -> 3ft cable -> HDMI wall plate -> 6ft cable (in wall) -> HDMI wall plate -> 6ft HDMI -> DVI cable -> TV


The AVR-3808 wasn't able to accomplish the same feat.


So yeah, thats 18ft of cable and 8 or 9 HDMI connectors (2 per cable and 2 on each wall plate), but it worked before. By ditching the wall plates it now goes:


source -> 3ft cable -> AVR -> 8-12 ft cable -> TV


I guess that eliminated a lot of interconnects







, but as I said, the switchbox was able to drive it perfectly without sparkles @ 1080p







.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12398415
> 
> 
> If this is the case would a HDMI booster/repeater be of any benefit to keep the signal from deteriorating and stop the resulting loss of video quality?



Inline "gadgets" usually do more damage then good. I tested a few to try to fix my signal back when I first wired it and it caused more sparkles @ 1080p.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12398179
> 
> 
> that is also my understanding.
> 
> 
> several users, however, are reporting hdmi input issues that they believe to be caused by video processing despite the fact that they are running in A-H mode and have video convert explicitly set to OFF. if their suggestion is correct, it wouldn't be the first time that a device behaved in a way other than what was documented or intended.



If this were true, then we will loose some capabilities as if we set i/p scaler to 720p, we will not be able to upscale low resolution sources to 1080p. All HD signal can pass thru though.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12398521
> 
> 
> Inline "gadgets" usually do more damage then good. I tested a few to try to fix my signal back when I first wired it and it caused more sparkles @ 1080p.



You know, the more I think about this problem, I think it would have to be some kind of processing in the receiver.


If the signal from the source is output over HDMI to the receiver, then it's digital. If zero processing is being done in the receiver (still digital) and output via HDMI to TV, then the signal should be equivalent to the original out of the source (assuming it's not weak, thus the sparkles). But it should NOT degrade the picture quality, or make it grainy, etc.


Something is going on within the receiver...


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12398188
> 
> 
> My TV is a Samsung LNT4671 which has 1080p native resolution. So there are some HD channel broadcasts that are in 5.1 audio? I did not know that. How do you determine whether or not a channel is being broadcast in 5.1? Also, you mention the AVR-3808 can simulate 5.1 - how do you access this functionality, as this was exactly the type of thing I was thinking of doing last night? Thanks!!



When I played around briefly with my HD channels the Denon automatically detected if it was receiving 5.1 and had icons on the front planel that came on to indicate it. The change in sound was also very obvious.


I don't know what your source is, but mine is a DirecTV / TiVo HD DVR and while it would output 5.1 live when available, you have to change a global setting if you want it to record in 5.1. By default it does not and it cautions that if you do you will not hear the audio if you playback on a non-5.1 device (such as directly to your TV on a second connection)...


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12398502
> 
> 
> I used the same exact everything as before. I certainly didn't go for the cheap cables, I have the Monster 400 series throughout.
> 
> 
> My HDMI switchbox was able to drive my TV flawlessly @ 1080p through source -> 3ft cable -> HDMI switch box -> 3ft cable -> HDMI wall plate -> 6ft cable (in wall) -> HDMI wall plate -> 6ft HDMI -> DVI cable -> TV
> 
> 
> The AVR-3808 wasn't able to accomplish the same feat.
> 
> 
> So yeah, thats 18ft of cable and 8 or 9 HDMI connectors (2 per cable and 2 on each wall plate), but it worked before. By ditching the wall plates it now goes:
> 
> 
> source -> 3ft cable -> AVR -> 8-12 ft cable -> TV
> 
> 
> I guess that eliminated a lot of interconnects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but as I said, the switchbox was able to drive it perfectly without sparkles @ 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It appears that your wallplate is the weak link. It is just a pass thru, just like Denon when it operates as a pass thru. Your old switcher may have a better build quality and it lost less signal strength as a pass thru.


----------



## luckydoggy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12398640
> 
> 
> You know, the more I think about this problem, I think it would have to be some kind of processing in the receiver.
> 
> 
> If the signal from the source is output over HDMI to the receiver, then it's digital. If zero processing is being done in the receiver (still digital) and output via HDMI to TV, then the signal should be equivalent to the original out of the source (assuming it's not weak, thus the sparkles). But it should NOT degrade the picture quality, or make it grainy, etc.
> 
> 
> Something is going on within the receiver...




I completely agree, if the digital signal is merely degraded, I shouldn't see macroblocking or grainyness. Right now on a typical 1080i cable channel, the main character could appear flawless but anything in the background would be heavily macroblocked. It is painful to watch, even my wife noticed. My only experience with this sort of picture effect is through an upconverting DVD player that has a Faroudja chip.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12398341
> 
> 
> Because the receiver is "in-line," there is some signal degradation as opposed to hooking up the video source directly to the set. There has to be, even if the receiver is not doing any processing. As an earlier poster noted, you've added a couple more connections and a few feet of cable (at least).
> 
> 
> The problem (or opportunity?) is minimizing that degradation as much as possible, using good quality cables with good connectors, high capacity, etc., and keeping the lengths as short as possible. Hopefully, even when/if the receiver is doing zero video processing, it isn't degrading the signal significantly itself. Not much you can do about that, other than take it out of the path...



Even in your best case scenario above ("Hopefully... it isn't degrading the signal significantly enough...") how is that an "opportunity"? It sounds like the opportunity is to spend a lot of money on cabling, change your setup all around to have ridiculously short cable lengths then hope that the result is not too much worse than if you had done none of that but not had to deal with the physics of the pass-through degrading your PQ?


And if this is the case, combined with the seemingly universal acknowledgement that the Denon does not improve digital source PQ anyway, what is the possible upside of passing video through it other than the convenience of less cables and switching (at the potential expense of PQ)?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12398640
> 
> 
> You know, the more I think about this problem, I think it would have to be some kind of processing in the receiver.
> 
> 
> If the signal from the source is output over HDMI to the receiver, then it's digital. If zero processing is being done in the receiver (still digital) and output via HDMI to TV, then the signal should be equivalent to the original out of the source (assuming it's not weak, thus the sparkles). But it should NOT degrade the picture quality, or make it grainy, etc.
> 
> 
> Something is going on within the receiver...



Without giving you a long history... I originally bought my plasma and all I had was the HR10-250 1080i source. I did the in-wall wiring with "cheap" HDMI plates and all worked fine. Once I added a Denon DVD-3930CI @ 1080p, I started getting sparkles. The 1080i side continued to work fine. So after testing and returning various wall plates, I ended up with the Ethereal plates that are as high-end as they come and have the built in equalizer. Those worked perfectly @ 1080i and 1080p.


With all the different equipment and boosters I tried, the worst that ever happened was a lot of sparkles. I never *once* had the signal drop out completely.


Only when I moved to the 3808 did I get that @ 1080i and 1080p.


So while I will not argue that the wall plates hurt the signal a bit, its the 3808 doing something funky that can't handle it.


I went for the cheapest switchbox possible. An HDMI 1.1 SIMA 3x1 switchbox. I don't think it did anything special.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12398829
> 
> 
> It appears that your wallplate is the weak link. It is just a pass thru, just like Denon when it operates as a pass thru. Your old switcher may have a better build quality and it lost less signal strength as a pass thru.



If a $70 switchbox produces a better output then a $1600 AVR, that is just *wrong*. Obviously the switchbox was just a switchbox and passed it through untouched. I'd be surprised if even with all scaling off the 3808 is not mucking up the HDMI signal somehow.


I didn't see sparkles at all, so thats more indicitive of a hand shake error vs. weak signal.


----------



## sammy_7178




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtokarz* /forum/post/12397181
> 
> 
> I will definitely have to experiment a little bit then. Thanks for your reply. Plus, I was thinking if I ran all video into the Denon and the one output from the Denon to the TV, there would be only one input on the TV to calibrate, but yet 3 different devices using it. I am guessing what looks good on one device might not look good on another. Or is the calibration input specific and not device specific?



I second this question. any ideas on how each device gets a video calibration through essentially the same input to the monitor?


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12399350
> 
> 
> Without giving you a long history... I originally bought my plasma and all I had was the HR10-250 1080i source. I did the in-wall wiring with "cheap" HDMI plates and all worked fine. Once I added a Denon DVD-3930CI @ 1080p, I started getting sparkles. The 1080i side continued to work fine. So after testing and returning various wall plates, I ended up with the Ethereal plates that are as high-end as they come and have the built in equalizer. Those worked perfectly @ 1080i and 1080p.
> 
> 
> With all the different equipment and boosters I tried, the worst that ever happened was a lot of sparkles. I never *once* had the signal drop out completely.
> 
> 
> Only when I moved to the 3808 did I get that @ 1080i and 1080p.
> 
> 
> So while I will not argue that the wall plates hurt the signal a bit, its the 3808 doing something funky that can't handle it.
> 
> 
> I went for the cheapest switchbox possible. An HDMI 1.1 SIMA 3x1 switchbox. I don't think it did anything special.



So you're agreeing with what I posted?


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12399377
> 
> 
> If a $70 switchbox produces a better output then a $1600 AVR, that is just *wrong*. Obviously the switchbox was just a switchbox and passed it through untouched. I'd be surprised if even with all scaling off the 3808 is not mucking up the HDMI signal somehow.
> 
> 
> I didn't see sparkles at all, so thats more indicitive of a hand shake error vs. weak signal.



Maybe the signal was sufficiently weak that enough bits were dropped to prohibit a hand-shake...


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerskine* /forum/post/12394734
> 
> 
> What do you know..... I just called DHL because my 3808 was supposed to be delivered today but supposedly left PA last night. After a long wait on the phone listening to a self praising message with christmas music in the background I finally got to speak to a customer service agent. She told me that there was a "shipping delay" and that it would be delivered sometime tomorrow. Needless to say I have my doubts about this and will most likely be calling tomorrow to speak to a supervisor. Has anyone else who ordered from 6ave recieved there product?



Mine was supposed to arrive on Friday (11/30), which was a surprise. It got delayed until Monday (12/3), no big deal. I stayed home from work to receive it, and have some daylight and energy to get into the difficult set-up.


I waited around all day, checking status on line, said it was on the truck since 8:59 AM. Around 7:30 PM I checked again, it said "Consignee premesis closed, time 6:51" (Translation: I wasn't home).


Well, that was absolute, patent BS. Not only did I not leave my house all day, but I was right near my front door at that time, with both inside & outside lights on. The truth was, the lazy, POS driver didn't feel like completing his route, so he listed me as "not home". He didn't even attempt delivery, as there was no sticky on my door.....needless to say, I was fit-to-be-tied.


So, I had to work today, and it did arrive this AM, and was left with a neighbor. But now I'm too sleepy to get into such a difficult set-up, and it will have to wait. DHL is now at the top of my "Do not use" list of companies.


----------



## sfernandez0013

Do the channels get ignored when streaming music via net/usb? I can't seem to get my sub to come online even when I use the web interface to crank up the volume.


----------



## terzaghi

sfernandex- make sure you have the sub enabled for stereo playback.


There is an option to use the sub for surround and an option to use the sub for stereo.


For stereo go to


manual setup-> audio-> stereo/direct and make sure the sub is set to yes.


This is a different menu then the manual setup->speaker config


that may be your problem


----------



## SushiBill

Your Samsung should hand the deinterlacing of the 1080i signal just fine. The 3808 will pass the 1080i signal to the Samsung and it will handle the deinterlacing of the 1080 signal into 1080p. Same way dvd players first handled the 480i into 480p


Really, I don't see this deinterlacing thing as a big deal.


BTW...I have the RF 82 mains with a Martin Logan Abyss sub. LOVE EM!!!!!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammy_7178* /forum/post/12363077
> 
> 
> Trying to figure out if this is the right AVR for me...I'm confused on what the deinterlacing issue means to me with this receiver..
> 
> 
> Equipment list:
> 
> Samsung HLS7178W (1080p)
> 
> HDA1 for HDDVD
> 
> PS3 for BD
> 
> digi cable receiver
> 
> Note: All but digi cable box connected via HDMI (only 2 hdmi inputs on display)
> 
> 
> Knowing that both the HDA1 and digital cable receiver output at 1080i.. am I reading correct that both those sources may not be handled properly by the 3808 at 1080p?
> 
> 
> I currently do not own an AV receiver.. (ie all devices connected directly to display) but does that mean my Samsung is adequate to deinterlace those sources anyway, given it's doing that already... or not necessarily?
> 
> 
> Also, I am presently eying the Klipsch RF-82 series speakers.
> 
> 
> Given my equipment list, are there other factors I might need to consider other than the de-interlacing issue for the 3808 to support my devices properly?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## SpedInFargo

Quick question regarding HD-DVD players and audio. (quick question, long answer?)


Which HD-DVD player would be the best match for my 3808 as far as audio goes? I would be hooking up directly from the player to the receiver via HDMI for both audio and video.


I'm very confused about the audio formats with respect to the HD-DVD players, specifically the various Toshibas: A3 and A30 for example. I'm mostly confused about "bitstream" output over HDMI and whether or not I would theoretically lose some quality by going with the A3 over the A30.


I'm wading through a ton of posts in the HD-DVD forums, but I keep getting the feeling that I'm missing something basic...


Any thoughts or pointers?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpedInFargo* /forum/post/12401722
> 
> 
> Quick question regarding HD-DVD players and audio. (quick question, long answer?)
> 
> 
> Which HD-DVD player would be the best match for my 3808 as far as audio goes? I would be hooking up directly from the player to the receiver via HDMI for both audio and video.
> 
> 
> I'm very confused about the audio formats with respect to the HD-DVD players, specifically the various Toshibas: A3 and A30 for example. I'm mostly confused about "bitstream" output over HDMI and whether or not I would theoretically lose some quality by going with the A3 over the A30.
> 
> 
> I'm wading through a ton of posts in the HD-DVD forums, but I keep getting the feeling that I'm missing something basic...
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or pointers?



See post 3245


----------



## MGNiko

Well I just picked mine up tonite and I'm VERY excited


----------



## ZenFly

I'm a proud new owner of the 3808ci. Also a Samsung 5271 and BD1400. I've been following each product's respective threads for some time now and I'm detecting a very disturbing pattern. Perhaps it is to be expected from techies who revel in ocd detail, but having owned all three products for almost a month now, I can find little to moan about.


It seems a new product is "announced" usually at a trade show. It is posted and a thread of anticipation starts. A frenzy of excitement occurs for months until someone actually gets their hands on one. Then for a few days everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying theirs...until it happens...a quirk, that when the product is put in certain conditions it fails to "live up to expectations"...then it is off to the races to "prove the point" get it fixed at all costs, defend it or run it down.


All three of these products and their respective threads have been through this process. Making new owners question their purchases ...return for other (equally flawed if the threads are to be believed) products.


My 3808ci is the center of my system. It absolutely smokes the 3801 it replaced after 6 or 7 years. The audio is stunning and I haven't even done the whole mic audessy set up yet. Just set the distance and size based on the 3801. It makes my Boston Acoustics sound freaking amazing...I didn't know they had it in them. It up-converts my DirectTivo box via a sVHS cable to 1080p and my new DirectTVhd dvr box via HDMI. The much maligned BD1400 into the 3808ci via HDMI makes BD look and sound beyond belief and SD discs about as good as I've ever seen.


The point of this diatribe is that this forum and many similar ones dedicated to virtually every type of technology is a valuable resource to those trying to research products, but this pattern implies there is no product worth buying ...just either get the "other" product, or wait for the "next big thing".


No harm no foul, just an observation.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZenFly* /forum/post/12402092
> 
> 
> The audio is stunning and I haven't even done the whole mic audessy set up yet. Just set the distance and size based on the 3801. It makes my Boston Acoustics sound freaking amazing...I didn't know they had it in them.



I've got some Boston VR3's, I've got the set up on the second floor of my apartment in a abnormal layout. Audyseey set things up right but honestly I wasn't too happy with the EQ it decided on. It made the VR3's mid range sound very weak. Right now I actually have the VR3's set to Small and the crossover set to 60Hz so that the XB6 can pick things up starting at 80Hz.


Point is, keep going back and forth between the EQ modes, you'll probably want to try a manual set up after.


----------



## mitchlewis

How many mic measuring points did you do? When we first tried the Audessy we were lazy and just did 3 measuring points and it sounded very thin. Then about a week later we tried it again but this time with 6 measuring points and it sounds great! We did turn up the sub 4db and the center 2db though....but that's probably personal preference.


----------



## RGrim

Well, I tried to run the Audyssey Auto setup again last night at 6 different placements and I'm still getting some crazy results. My front speakers are roughly 12 feet away and after running the auto setup it shows the distances as being 0.8 feet away. I keep getting the warning message that the "polarity" on the speakers is incorrect, never the same speakers, different everytime I've run the Auto setup but I know for a fact they are correct. I did the firmware update without any problems a week or so ago which clearly stated I had the "Latest" but I never reset the microprocessor. Is this something that should be done after doing the update? I understand I'll loose all my settings but if I will get better results as far as the Auto setup, I'm willing to redo the settings. Thanks again.


----------



## AstroCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12402714
> 
> 
> Well, I tried to run the Audyssey Auto setup again last night at 6 different placements and I'm still getting some crazy results. My front speakers are roughly 12 feet away and after running the auto setup it shows the distances as being 0.8 feet away. I keep getting the warning message that the "polarity" on the speakers is incorrect, never the same speakers, different everytime I've run the Auto setup but I know for a fact they are correct. I did the firmware update without any problems a week or so ago which clearly stated I had the "Latest" but I never reset the microprocessor. Is this something that should be done after doing the update? I understand I'll loose all my settings but if I will get better results as far as the Auto setup, I'm willing to redo the settings. Thanks again.



This is the same exact issue I am having with Audyssey. Any ideas?


----------



## bapenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12398502
> 
> 
> I used the same exact everything as before. I certainly didn't go for the cheap cables, I have the Monster 400 series throughout.
> 
> 
> My HDMI switchbox was able to drive my TV flawlessly @ 1080p through source -> 3ft cable -> HDMI switch box -> 3ft cable -> HDMI wall plate -> 6ft cable (in wall) -> HDMI wall plate -> 6ft HDMI -> DVI cable -> TV
> 
> 
> The AVR-3808 wasn't able to accomplish the same feat.
> 
> 
> So yeah, thats 18ft of cable and 8 or 9 HDMI connectors (2 per cable and 2 on each wall plate), but it worked before. By ditching the wall plates it now goes:
> 
> 
> source -> 3ft cable -> AVR -> 8-12 ft cable -> TV
> 
> 
> I guess that eliminated a lot of interconnects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but as I said, the switchbox was able to drive it perfectly without sparkles @ 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You have way to many variables in that equation. While the 3808 is your culprit, it may just have exposed a flaw in your chain or cables there, while the switcher box just ignored it. Could be something in the HDMI 1.3 spec that the Denon is adhering to.


----------



## tasandkrs

I can't seem to get my airport express to work with the 3808ci. I'm not getting an ip address.


My setup is as follows:


Modem connected to airport base station then bridged to an airport express. Airport express connected to 3808 via ethernet cable. Denon setup as DCHP ON. Xbox 360 works fine, but the 3808 doesn't acquire an ip address??? Anyone please help. Called Denon and no help at all.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12396180
> 
> 
> I also read that this unit does not do a good job upconvert 1080i to 1080p.
> 
> 
> My Comcast Cable box comes with component out with channels varies from 1080i or 480i.
> 
> 
> What setting shall I use if I want my cable box be converted from 1080i component to 1080i HDMI and avoid the 1080i to 1080p upscale? I also wanted to have my DVD player output be upscaled to 1080p.
> 
> 
> Any answer and / or corrections are appreciated.



Let your TV handle the processing of 1080i to 1080p. All it is going to do is de-interlace the signal. If your TV does not do this natively (most 1080p sets do) then you will still have a great pic @ 1080i.


Think about the old dvd players when they first came out and how they changed the SD-i picture into SD-p. They TV sets do the same thing.


Additionally, you are trusting a CNET article to make the decision as to whether this is an issue for you. Let the 3808 do it for awhile and see if you like it. Maybe those guys had something set up improperly. Maybe the test results were such that the naked eye won't notice what the test equipment picked up.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12402714
> 
> 
> Well, I tried to run the Audyssey Auto setup again last night at 6 different placements and I'm still getting some crazy results. My front speakers are roughly 12 feet away and after running the auto setup it shows the distances as being 0.8 feet away. I keep getting the warning message that the "polarity" on the speakers is incorrect, never the same speakers, different everytime I've run the Auto setup but I know for a fact they are correct. I did the firmware update without any problems a week or so ago which clearly stated I had the "Latest" but I never reset the microprocessor. Is this something that should be done after doing the update? I understand I'll loose all my settings but if I will get better results as far as the Auto setup, I'm willing to redo the settings. Thanks again.



The same thing happened to me when I tried using the Audyssey mic to setup my system. I ended up just setting the speakers up manually. Has anyone else had this experience with Audyssey on the 3808?


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12398720
> 
> 
> When I played around briefly with my HD channels the Denon automatically detected if it was receiving 5.1 and had icons on the front planel that came on to indicate it. The change in sound was also very obvious.
> 
> 
> I don't know what your source is, but mine is a DirecTV / TiVo HD DVR and while it would output 5.1 live when available, you have to change a global setting if you want it to record in 5.1. By default it does not and it cautions that if you do you will not hear the audio if you playback on a non-5.1 device (such as directly to your TV on a second connection)...



Thanks for the reply! My source for cable tv is a Scientific Atlanta 8300 HD box. I'm not sure if it outputs 5.1 live when it's available, but I will play with the settings of both it and my 3808 tonight. I'm shooting for upconversion of the cable signal to 1080p (hopefully I'll see an improvement in PQ) as well as 5.1 sound when it's available. I would love to see a football game in HD with 5.1 sound


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/12389799
> 
> 
> Man I want to buy a reciever, but this thing looks like a nightmare to figure out.
> 
> Doesn't sound worth 1K. Am I wrong?



Honestly, this thing does a lot! It just takes a little time to work through it. Many times, people hit the panic button known as internet forums before they figure something out.


Of all the receivers out there in this price range, I think this unit is difficult to beat. Go over to the Onkyo forum and look at some of the stuff those folks are dealing with. Top of the units like stove top burners, audio/video out of sync, etc.....


FOR ME, this unit has a huge grin factor and more expandability than I would ever use. The longer I have it the more I dig it. If you've had an av receiver in the last 5-10 years, you will probably figure this one out pretty easy


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396314
> 
> 
> Same boat here. My "pass-through" of 1080i to a 1080i set is noticably worse than a direct connect of HDMI to the set. I am using a Hughes HR10-250 (DirecTiVo). I have not similarly compared if the PS3 is degraded. The net result with the HD TiVo is that the direct-connect component input now looks substantially better than the HDMI through the Denon.
> 
> 
> I was hoping this was still a setting issue but if Denon CS is trying to, illogically, blame it on your set, that's not a good sign.



Maybe you have some stuff still set up incorrectly or....maybe the signal is getting over processed. Are you sure the Denon is set up for straight pass-through? If the Denon is processing the signal AND your TV is processing it then the pic COULD look worse going through the Denon.


The Denon is doing a GREAT job with my set up. I had to fiddle with it abit and make sure it was truly passing through what I wanted and processing what I wanted processed.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12396390
> 
> 
> Unfortuantely, this has not been my experience so far, or that of some others. My HDMI 1080i pass-through is degrading in the Denon. Some others say it is fine for them, so results seem to vary which either means it is subject to the viewer, a setup issue (other the ip scaleror that "A to H only" stuff which we've tried) or substandard performance in some units. Subjectivity may be the answer as my wife doesn't even notice the difference but for me is is overwhelming and glaring.
> 
> 
> So you will probably have to try it for yourself. But if you are picky and have a similar experience, you should be ready to direct-connect video to the TV.



Also, take a look at the cables involved in the denon processing vs. straight to the TV. I had some issues with my DVD player at first. Looked beautiful directly connected, like crap through the Denon. I switched some cables around and it was one of the cables. I returned and replaced it and it all cleared up.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luckydoggy* /forum/post/12396413
> 
> 
> Citivas,
> 
> 
> Through much browsing of these forums I'm surprised this hasn't come up more often. I would reconsider the Onkyo 905 if I can't figure out how to fix this -- it seems odd that I need to run direct connections because I can't get such an expensive receiver to pass through the signal properly.



All this pass through stuff seemed to magically come up after the C-Net article. Up to this point, it really hasn 't been much of an issue. Check the forum back to the beginning.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dtokarz* /forum/post/12397181
> 
> 
> I will definitely have to experiment a little bit then. Thanks for your reply. Plus, I was thinking if I ran all video into the Denon and the one output from the Denon to the TV, there would be only one input on the TV to calibrate, but yet 3 different devices using it. I am guessing what looks good on one device might not look good on another. Or is the calibration input specific and not device specific?



Anytime you run a calibration on the TV, there can be multiple setups for the same input....based on the signal being received....and the "picture" mode of the unit (on Sony, Vivid-Standard-Pro all have different settings.)


My Sony has never looked as good in PRO mode as it does using the Denon via HDMI


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12396779
> 
> 
> I did notice something weird on my HR10-250 last night. I was catching the end of something on Discovery HomeTheater and they were rolling the credits, the credits were very jumpy as they were scrolling up. I should have recorded it and seen if if happened hooking the HR10-250 direct to the TV, but I didn't.



What mode was your TV set in? On the Sony, there is AUTO, Progressive, etc....


Also, check all of the processing enhancements on your TV. I have turned all of that stuff OFF (mild mode, color enhancements, etc....) that also made a difference once connected to the Denon.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12398229
> 
> 
> Yes. Mine is a DirecTV receiver (the HR10-250 DirecTV/TiVo HD DVR).
> 
> 
> I can only speak for the results. There is a lot more artifacting and noise and jaggedness in graphics, etc.



Make sure you have all of the picture enhancement processing turned off in the TV. On Sony, Standard mode has many things like edge enhancements, etc... turned on. I used to watch in this mode as PRO mode (most enhancements turned off) was too fuzzy and soft. Since moving to the Denon, I leave it in PRO mode with stunning results. I have every other image enhancement possible (without going into the service menu) off. These items can make a BIG difference. I used to need them with component....not with hdmi


----------



## MacHaggis

Worked on setting up my 3808 last night, and I got everything connected and I encountered no major issues with the hardware.


I did get some IP scrambling on my wireless components due to the fact that those were set on Dynamic IP and the IP address changed, losing sync with the router.


I fixed them permanently by assigning the correct Static IPs to each device.


I'm currently running the Axiom M80s with an Axiom EP350 subwoofer.


All seems well, with the Blu-ray picture quality being as good as when connected directly to the Sharp Aquos, so no picture degradation when passed-through the receiver.


I'm running 3' HDMI to the 3808 and 6.5' HDMI to the TV.


The web interface works well, although it can be more polished with a more consistent interface.


Also, I did get another firmware upgrade last night, which ran flawlessly. I just had to make sure the network was fully operational first.


----------



## MacHaggis

One problem did occur.


When watching a DVD or playing music through HDMI into the 3808 (HDMI 1 input), the sound volume was low.


The sound test patterns generated by the 3808 were at a "normal" sound level, however.


I was able to adjust the audio for the HDMI 1 input by going to +12 dB on the L/R channels on the receiver side.


Anyone see anything similar? No, I have not done the sound calibration yet, just a manual setup, which made no difference in the sound volume.


----------



## Porsche356

Finally got the 3808 yesterday and replaced my old Onkyo. I am now in home theater heaven. For the first time I expierienced True-HD sound at home with the panasonic blue ray player. It is as good as in a movie theater.


Overall I found the 3808 a lot easier to set up then the Onkyo. Yes the GUI could be improved, but once you figure it out it is actually very easy to use.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12402714
> 
> 
> Well, I tried to run the Audyssey Auto setup again last night at 6 different placements and I'm still getting some crazy results. My front speakers are roughly 12 feet away and after running the auto setup it shows the distances as being 0.8 feet away. I keep getting the warning message that the "polarity" on the speakers is incorrect, never the same speakers, different everytime



I have a very weird room layout and ran the Audyssey. It worked extremely well. Did you use a tripod and have the mic pointed at the ceiling? If not, buy a cheap ($10) tripod and do it again. Make sure you have the top of the mic at ear level, pointed at the ceiling. Take all 8 locations next time as well....even if they are just a couple feet apart.


I concentrated my 8 positions all around the main listening area. I didn't go to the very back of the room...or the front. I just did 8 positions starting with the main, center listening position. It worked fine


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12404505
> 
> 
> I have a very weird room layout and ran the Audyssey. It worked extremely well. Did you use a tripod and have the mic pointed at the ceiling? If not, buy a cheap ($10) tripod and do it again. Make sure you have the top of the mic at ear level, pointed at the ceiling. Take all 8 locations next time as well....even if they are just a couple feet apart.
> 
> 
> I concentrated my 8 positions all around the main listening area. I didn't go to the very back of the room...or the front. I just did 8 positions starting with the main, center listening position. It worked fine



I'm actually going to use a monopod, instead of a tripod, since I have one, I think it will be easier to position than a tripod.


My $.02


----------



## luckydoggy

I tested my system last night to isolate what may have been causing the video issues I was experiencing a few days ago.


I'm happy to report that it doesn't seem to be the receiver. After carefully checking all connections under scenarios with and without the receiver and changing settings for the i/p scaler, it does appear that the receiver is passing through the signal correctly. On a 1080p display, it seems that setting the scaler to 720p, 1080i or 1080p doesn't have any effect on HD channels that are input at 720p or 1080i (at least, my TV still indicated the signals were arriving at 720p and 1080i regardless of the scaler setting).


It seems that my viewing issues were perhaps due to a poor cable connection into the cable box. I'm satisfied that my unit doesn't seem to have any issues passing through the signal without processing it or degrading it in some way.


----------



## McGoogan

I've had the 3808 for a couple weeks, and wanted to post a few comments and raise a question. Hopefully I get some sort of reply/response, my only other post, nobody had anything to say.


+ love the 5.1 sound for movies and games with PS3

+ video switching is awesome, no more COMP1 ->COMP2 -> HDMI on TV

+ media sharing is really cool, great clarity

+ OSD over HDMI is a huge convenience


- volumes seem softer/lower, even after manual adjustments

- Audyssey did not work well for me, will give it a few more tries

-need a new router, my Belkin Wireless 'g', not working with 3808


Question-since video select doesnt work with HDMI, is my only other option,

to hook up my (PS3 and Direct TV) through component? I've read it is a handshake issue, but not using the best connection (HDMI) to get video select seems to go against the benefit of the AVR having HDMI...

thanks


----------



## JohnPriest

Right On!


Almost every forum for new products seems to follow the same pattern of ebb and flow...


----------



## nethomas

Please humor me if this has already been answered but this is a long thread. I have the toshiba HD XA2 HD-DVD player running HDMI out to the 3808, running HDMI out to my Sony SXRD 70in which is 1080p capable. How should I have the 3808 set to get the best picture? Thanks to any and all.


Gene


----------



## JohnPriest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZenFly* /forum/post/12402092
> 
> 
> I'm a proud new owner of the 3808ci. Also a Samsung 5271 and BD1400. I've been following each product's respective threads for some time now and I'm detecting a very disturbing pattern. Perhaps it is to be expected from techies who revel in ocd detail, but having owned all three products for almost a month now, I can find little to moan about.
> 
> 
> It seems a new product is "announced" usually at a trade show. It is posted and a thread of anticipation starts. A frenzy of excitement occurs for months until someone actually gets their hands on one. Then for a few days everyone is jumping on the band wagon and buying theirs...until it happens...a quirk, that when the product is put in certain conditions it fails to "live up to expectations"...then it is off to the races to "prove the point" get it fixed at all costs, defend it or run it down.
> 
> 
> All three of these products and their respective threads have been through this process. Making new owners question their purchases ...return for other (equally flawed if the threads are to be believed) products.
> 
> 
> My 3808ci is the center of my system. It absolutely smokes the 3801 it replaced after 6 or 7 years. The audio is stunning and I haven't even done the whole mic audessy set up yet. Just set the distance and size based on the 3801. It makes my Boston Acoustics sound freaking amazing...I didn't know they had it in them. It up-converts my DirectTivo box via a sVHS cable to 1080p and my new DirectTVhd dvr box via HDMI. The much maligned BD1400 into the 3808ci via HDMI makes BD look and sound beyond belief and SD discs about as good as I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> The point of this diatribe is that this forum and many similar ones dedicated to virtually every type of technology is a valuable resource to those trying to research products, but this pattern implies there is no product worth buying ...just either get the "other" product, or wait for the "next big thing".
> 
> 
> No harm no foul, just an observation.




Sorry, forgot to use reference ZenFly's comments in the last post...


And I still think he is Right On!


----------



## dk10438




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12405113
> 
> 
> I've had the 3808 for a couple weeks, and wanted to post a few comments and raise a question. Hopefully I get some sort of reply/response, my only other post, nobody had anything to say.
> 
> 
> + love the 5.1 sound for movies and games with PS3
> 
> + video switching is awesome, no more COMP1 ->COMP2 -> HDMI on TV
> 
> + media sharing is really cool, great clarity
> 
> + OSD over HDMI is a huge convenience
> 
> 
> - volumes seem softer/lower, even after manual adjustments
> 
> - Audyssey did not work well for me, will give it a few more tries
> 
> -need a new router, my Belkin Wireless 'g', not working with 3808
> 
> 
> Question-since video select doesnt work with HDMI, is my only other option,
> 
> to hook up my (PS3 and Direct TV) through component? I've read it is a handshake issue, but not using the best connection (HDMI) to get video select seems to go against the benefit of the AVR having HDMI...
> 
> thanks



I hook up my PS3 to the HDP HDMI jack of the 3808ci and output via HDMI to my TV and haven't had a single handshake problem yet.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dk10438* /forum/post/12405346
> 
> 
> I hook up my PS3 to the HDP HDMI jack of the 3808ci and output via HDMI to my TV and haven't had a single handshake problem yet.



+1


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nethomas* /forum/post/12405247
> 
> 
> Please humor me if this has already been answered but this is a long thread. I have the toshiba HD XA2 HD-DVD player running HDMI out to the 3808, running HDMI out to my Sony SXRD 70in which is 1080p capable. How should I have the 3808 set to get the best picture? Thanks to any and all.
> 
> 
> Gene



Try setting the i/p Scaler to A to H & H to H scaling on and the Resolution to 1080p.


That's on page 30 of the manual.


----------



## nethomas

Thanks for the reply Mac. I saw that in the manual, but I guess my concern is do you want the Denon to do anything? By the way, what is A To H and H to H anyway. I have been up on audio but this video processing is new to me.


Gene


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dk10438* /forum/post/12405346
> 
> 
> I hook up my PS3 to the HDP HDMI jack of the 3808ci and output via HDMI to my TV and haven't had a single handshake problem yet.



To clarify, no handshake issues either, just wondering what the fix is for utilizing video select (watching one source while listening to different audio) and utilizing HDMI connections ??


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12403953
> 
> 
> Also, take a look at the cables involved in the denon processing vs. straight to the TV. I had some issues with my DVD player at first. Looked beautiful directly connected, like crap through the Denon. I switched some cables around and it was one of the cables. I returned and replaced it and it all cleared up.



See my previous posts on the cables and setup. I have done the same things others have: A to H only, ip scaler off, etc. It seems I'm not the only one who thinks the results look worse than striaght pass-through and there seems to be some debate about whether the Denon is doing some processing on the signal even in pass-through mode.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12405886
> 
> 
> See my previous posts on the cables and setup. I have done the same things others have: A to H only, ip scaler off, etc. It seems I'm not the only one who thinks the results look worse than striaght pass-through and there seems to be some debate about whether the Denon is doing some processing on the signal even in pass-through mode.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3396


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nethomas* /forum/post/12405612
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Mac. I saw that in the manual, but I guess my concern is do you want the Denon to do anything? By the way, what is A To H and H to H anyway. I have been up on audio but this video processing is new to me.



A to H = globally enables video processing/hdmi output options for analog sources

H to H = globally enables video processing options for hdmi sources


i do not use H to H because i don't want the faroujda chip touching my hdmi sources.


----------



## nethomas

Thanks Astroglide


Gene


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12404678
> 
> 
> I'm actually going to use a monopod, instead of a tripod, since I have one, I think it will be easier to position than a tripod.
> 
> 
> My $.02



I think the problem there is that you will either have to hold the monopod or lean it against something. In both cases (and especially the first) there will be sound reflections off your body or off the object that it's leaning against. In at least some cases this can screw up the calibration.


----------



## terzaghi

I have a question:


I am happy with the audessey results for the most part ( I verified db levels with an SPL meter and all are calibrated at the same db level from the main seating position)


I was however thinking about adjusting a few things such as:

changing my mains from large to small

adjusting the crossover of the mains

and changing the sub from LFE+main to LFE


to try and optimize the bass during actions movies and games. I think my couch should be rumbling during explosions and it is not.


Can I just manually make these changes under manual setup->speaker config and they will apply to all inputs? Or do I have to make these changes for all inputs that use 5.1 surround(xbox, DVR, and HD DVD). (I would like to keep the audessey room EQ adjustments as is otherwise)


I have an axiom ep 500 sub which should have PLENTY of oomph for my 2100 cf room but somehow still feel it is lacking during explosions/ect.


I could up the sub a little in the denon GUI but I do not want to run it too 'hot'. Also When increasing it I did not notice a HUGE difference in the amount of LFE.


Any suggestions?


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12404321
> 
> 
> Worked on setting up my 3808 last night, and I got everything connected and I encountered no major issues with the hardware.
> 
> 
> I did get some IP scrambling on my wireless components due to the fact that those were set on Dynamic IP and the IP address changed, losing sync with the router.
> 
> 
> I fixed them permanently by assigning the correct Static IPs to each device.
> 
> 
> I'm currently running the Axiom M80s with an Axiom EP350 subwoofer.
> 
> 
> All seems well, with the Blu-ray picture quality being as good as when connected directly to the Sharp Aquos, so no picture degradation when passed-through the receiver.
> 
> 
> I'm running 3' HDMI to the 3808 and 6.5' HDMI to the TV.
> 
> 
> The web interface works well, although it can be more polished with a more consistent interface.
> 
> 
> Also, I did get another firmware upgrade last night, which ran flawlessly. I just had to make sure the network was fully operational first.



How many updates have there been. I did one in October when I got the thing but I have't been keeping up on this thread. Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dk10438* /forum/post/12405346
> 
> 
> I hook up my PS3 to the HDP HDMI jack of the 3808ci and output via HDMI to my TV and haven't had a single handshake problem yet.



x3


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/12407368
> 
> 
> How many updates have there been. I did one in October when I got the thing but I have't been keeping up on this thread. Thanks!



I think it updated 4 or 5 times since two days ago, when I first installed it.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12406200
> 
> 
> A to H = globally enables video processing/hdmi output options for analog sources
> 
> H to H = globally enables video processing options for hdmi sources
> 
> 
> i do not use H to H because i don't want the faroujda chip touching my hdmi sources.



I will try to set my i/p Scaler to to OFF and see what happens. Honestly, I don't need any upscaling from any of my devices.


I need to run some test patterns as well and look for any abnormalities (but that requires more time than I currently have).


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12406865
> 
> 
> I could up the sub a little in the denon GUI but I do not want to run it too 'hot'.



what db setting is your sub using right now? audyssey set mine at -12, and i had to manually increase it. right now i think it's at -5.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12407464
> 
> 
> I will try to set my i/p Scaler to to OFF and see what happens. Honestly, I don't need any upscaling from any of my devices.



note: with the i/p scaler set to off, any analog sources - including component - will not be output via hdmi.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12407588
> 
> 
> note: with the i/p scaler set to off, any analog sources - including component - will not be output via hdmi.



That's good to know...


I'm not running any analog sources, pretty much everything is 1080p HDMI.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12407580
> 
> 
> what db setting is your sub using right now? audyssey set mine at -12, and i had to manually increase it. right now i think it's at -5.



Mine is at -12 also (I think I mentioned that in another post)


At -12 my SPL meter says that the sub is calibrated correctly with all of the channels (all were 75 db)


I can turn the sub up a bit for movies but It still feels like something should be different. (like crossovers)


The center channel is set to small but has a crossover of 40... I am not sure why audessey gave the center such a low crossover... maybe I should change this to 80.


Do I have to adjust crossover for every input?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12407937
> 
> 
> At -12 my SPL meter says that the sub is salibrated correctly with all of the channels (all were 75 db)



this is anecdotal, but a couple people i trust have warned me that everyday spl meters are bad at measuring sub performance.



> Quote:
> The center channel is set to small but has a crossover of 40... I am not sure why audessey gave the center such a low crossover... maybe I should change this to 80.



audyssey crossed my speakers in individual and funny ways; i ended up setting it to a straight 80. that alone could be a big deal for you, but i suspect that you'll still want to crank the db as well.



> Quote:
> Do I have to adjust crossover for every input?



afaik it's a global speaker setting, not per-source.


----------



## tasandkrs
















Can anyone help me. I am still trying to get my Airport Extreme/Airport Express router to connect to the 3808. It isn't getting an ip address in the GUI. It is setup as a wireless bridge on a WDS network. I have been using it with a Xbox 360 for a while now. The airport express has an ethernet port connected to the 3808. Please help.


Tom


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12408717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me. I am still trying to get my Airport Extreme/Airport Express router to connect to the 3808. It isn't getting an ip address in the GUI. It is setup as a wireless bridge on a WDS network. I have been using it with a Xbox 360 for a while now. The airport express has an ethernet port connected to the 3808. Please help.
> 
> 
> Tom



Did you configure the Network settings of the 3808?


I would recommend a Static IP.


IP: 192.168.x.xxx


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan;12405113-* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> -need a new router, my Belkin Wireless 'g', not working with 3808



Are you running a cable to it? The Denon is not wireless. WHat I did was to purchase a linksys wireless gaming adapter. It communicates with my wireless g router perfectly with no messy cables.


----------



## tasandkrs

Do I turn DCHP on or off?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12409237
> 
> 
> Do I turn DCHP on or off?



DHCP should be on. DHCP stands for "dynamic something, something", with the word "dynamic" being the key word. Dynamic means that it will automatically reach and and grab an IP address from the AirPort unit. But there's a trick to it...


You need to make sure the AirPort unit is on and transmitting an IP address BEFORE you power up the Denon. (you connect the Airport via an Ethernet cable between the Airports LAN connection and the Denon)


You also might try turning DCHP on/off to force the Denon to reaquire a new IP address from the Airport unit.


As a last ditch effort, try connecting a computer or laptop to the wired Airport LAN output and make sure you can get online. Then unplug it from your computer and connect it to the Denon. You might try turning DHCP on/off again to force it to re-aquire. Or even unplugging the Denon's power to "reset it" and force it to re-aquire an IP address via DHCP.


Hope that clears things up!


----------



## tasandkrs

I can plug my Xbox 360 into the port of the airport express, get online. Then unplug ethernet cable from the 360, then plug into the Denon and nothing.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12409237
> 
> 
> Do I turn DCHP on or off?



I normally turn DHCP on to write down the settings that are acquired by the 3808.... then I turn DHCP off and configure everything manually (thus the Static IP address is guaranteed).


----------



## tasandkrs

If I turn it off, how do I know what to put in the fields. Do I use the setting provided from the bridge, or the settings provided from the Main Base Station?


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12409911
> 
> 
> If I turn it off, how do I know what to put in the fields. Do I use the setting provided from the bridge, or the settings provided from the Main Base Station?



The base station will have an IP address like:


192.168.1.1 (or perhaps 192.168.0.1) (I prefer the first situation)


Your base should be:


192.168.1.170 (as an example)


The 3808 should be: 192.168.1.171 (171+ since it is dependent on the base)


I'll give you an example (using my settings):


1) 192.168.1.1


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12403820
> 
> 
> The same thing happened to me when I tried using the Audyssey mic to setup my system. I ended up just setting the speakers up manually. Has anyone else had this experience with Audyssey on the 3808?



I was having the same issues with audyssey until I updated the firmwire. I reran the audyssey and it was spot on after the update.


----------



## tasandkrs

This is what my PS3 is pulling. My xbox 360 is pulling the same except the ip is: 192.168.1.8


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12410335
> 
> 
> This is what my PS3 is pulling. My xbox 360 is pulling the same except the ip is: 192.168.1.8



Yeah, the PS3 has a Dynamic IP (since your settings are on Automatic) of 192.168.1.3 (that's ok)


Your router IP address is the same as mine...


I have UPnP enabled with no adverse side-effects (enabled in my router settings)


Use the primary and secondary DNS values from here.


What's the IP address of the bridge?


----------



## tasandkrs

First of Mac, I would like to say thank you.


Here are a couple screen shots.


Pic 1 is the Main Base


Pic 3 is the Bridge


----------



## tasandkrs

Also on the 3808 with DHCP on it doesn't grab any settings.


Quote:

"Use the primary and secondary DNS values from here."


Where is here? Sorry! Router or PS3?


----------



## tasandkrs

One last pic. Would this be the correct settings on the 3808?


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12410652
> 
> 
> One last pic. Would this be the correct settings on the 3808?



Looking at the network setup for the 3808...


192.168.1.10 is good (the bridge should be less than 10)


The primary DNS should match the primary DNS value given by your computer. That is the IP address to the internet.


Secondary is the intranet (matches the router)


------------


Now, on your router, you should see the IP address of the 3808 and the gateway...


Something like:


192.168.1.6 for the gateway

192.168.1.10 for the 3808


Here's my pic of my gateway... complete with "unique" SSID


----------



## sfernandez0013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12401073
> 
> 
> sfernandex- make sure you have the sub enabled for stereo playback.
> 
> 
> There is an option to use the sub for surround and an option to use the sub for stereo.
> 
> 
> For stereo go to
> 
> 
> manual setup-> audio-> stereo/direct and make sure the sub is set to yes.
> 
> 
> This is a different menu then the manual setup->speaker config
> 
> 
> that may be your problem



I did find that option last night. It didn't help. I found that if I used another source, say a DVD, that would activate the sub. But, it doesn't seem like the receiver was using the channel levels. I can't access that while playing music from the network. I can access the menu via the web ui, but it didn't seem to make a difference even if I really cranked up the sub.


----------



## tasandkrs

The bridge is 192.168.1.6


Should I have NAT enabled?


What should I put in each setting on the 3808


IP ADDRESS: 192.168.001.010

SUBNET MASK: 255.255.255.000

DEFAULT GATEWAY: 192.168.001.001

PRIMARY DNS: not sure here? external ip, or router ip

SECONDARY DNS: not sure here either?


I have tried so many settings and nothing seems to work. What am I doing wrong


----------



## dbwhite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12409853
> 
> 
> I normally turn DHCP on to write down the settings that are acquired by the 3808.... then I turn DHCP off and configure everything manually (thus the Static IP address is guaranteed).



I think this results in assigning an IP within the dynamic range used by the router. Static IP addresses should be assigned outside the range reserved to router for dynamic IP address assignment.


Don


----------



## mitchlewis

Wow! You guys are making this WAY too complicated. I just hooked the Denon to the AirPort LAN and set the Denon to DHCP and it works great. I didn't type in anything.


Airport spits out an IP address and because the Denon is set to DHCP is automatically aquires it. That's all there is to it. If that doesn't work I'd look else where. Try a different cable (I know if works with the PS3, but it's worth a try).


Someone in an earlier post said they had to do a system reset to get theirs to work. Find that post and try that maybe?


----------



## MC485

Hi, everyone. I connected PS3 to 3808 via HDMI. I set PS3 HDMI output as Bitstream already. When I played PS3 game with DD, DENON 3808 still output MPCM, not DD. How Can I fix it? I have ticked all items in PS3's Audio Output Setting, should I untick some of them? Thanks~


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12411118
> 
> 
> The bridge is 192.168.1.6
> 
> 
> Should I have NAT enabled?
> 
> 
> What should I put in each setting on the 3808
> 
> 
> IP ADDRESS: 192.168.001.010
> 
> SUBNET MASK: 255.255.255.000
> 
> DEFAULT GATEWAY: 192.168.001.001
> 
> PRIMARY DNS: not sure here? external ip, or router ip
> 
> SECONDARY DNS: not sure here either?
> 
> 
> I have tried so many settings and nothing seems to work. What am I doing wrong



Primary DNS: external IP

Secondary DNS: router IP


NAT is probably not required...


----------



## rgaetano

I have a Pioneer Elite display (1140) and an OPPO DVD player. I've had my eyes on buying the Pioneer 94TXH receiver or the Denon 3880.


However, my plasma is a 720p display (I think) and thus, are the majority of capabilities that I am getting with either of these receivers not as much value add since my display is not 1080p?????


I auditioned both in my local magnolia and think I preferred the Pioneer, albeit only slightly. There seems to be much more adoption of the Denon on this site compared to the Pioneer. However, given my tv, should I consider more inexpensive receivers??


Thanks for you help and input.


----------



## CRH07xx

For some reason my sub (paradigm seismic 12) is not turning on and off with the receiver. I have the sub set to auto. Any ideas?


----------



## takev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12404343
> 
> 
> One problem did occur.
> 
> 
> When watching a DVD or playing music through HDMI into the 3808 (HDMI 1 input), the sound volume was low.
> 
> 
> The sound test patterns generated by the 3808 were at a "normal" sound level, however.
> 
> 
> I was able to adjust the audio for the HDMI 1 input by going to +12 dB on the L/R channels on the receiver side.
> 
> 
> Anyone see anything similar? No, I have not done the sound calibration yet, just a manual setup, which made no difference in the sound volume.



Hi, I seem to have the same issue with low output level when playing audio through HDMI. Most audio sources I like to play at -40dB, like Internet Radio and my DVR (via spdif). However when playing HD-DVD I need much higher level and run it at -10dB, or even 0dB.


It is almost as if because movie audio is supposed to be calibrated at specific sound pressure levels that when setting the amplifier to 0dB it runs at movie theatre (dialogue at 85 dBA) like volume. When I first started up the amplifier I was quite surprised that the volume could be turned to higher then 0dB, and this could have something to do with it.


However switching between inputs and forgetting to change the volume could be quite annoying, and -12 dB change on the other sources is not enough to bridge the -40 dB I want.


But I think you can change the volume in the switching pre sets, but I haven't tried those yet.


----------



## BuckNaked

Does anyone know where to look to check the unit's build date?


----------



## TDI Driver

First three numbers of the serial number typically indicate the build date on Denon's products. The first number is the year and the next two are the month. For example 709. . . would indicate a build date of Sept. 2007.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgaetano* /forum/post/12411929
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite display (1140) and an OPPO DVD player. I've had my eyes on buying the Pioneer 94TXH receiver or the Denon 3880.
> 
> 
> However, my plasma is a 720p display (I think) and thus, are the majority of capabilities that I am getting with either of these receivers not as much value add since my display is not 1080p?????
> 
> 
> I auditioned both in my local magnolia and think I preferred the Pioneer, albeit only slightly. There seems to be much more adoption of the Denon on this site compared to the Pioneer. However, given my tv, should I consider more inexpensive receivers??
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help and input.



I have a 788p Sony My display is improved after inserting the Denon, even though I have built in scaling in my Sony. I added a Toshiba HD DVD player and it looks beautiful over the Sony.


After getting the Denon, I was real tempted to run out and get a 1080p display. But after some intense research, I am going to wait a couple more years ($ is not an issue in this).


The reasons I upgraded my AVR now was based on 1. New speakers, 2. the age of my previous AVR (2002), 3. the features of my old AVR (yamaha 5560), 4. the power of my old avr 5.the fact that the Denon finally put everything I wanted in one package


The improvement was well worth the upgrade expense to me regarding the speakers and receiver. I could not justify the display upgrade.


If you have or need a 1080p/24 HD DVD or Blue Ray, there will be some advantages though I didn't find them earth shaking enough to motivate a display change. I'm not going to buy a lot of HD DVDs until they drop in price (I have a very extensive DVD collection...and some of them look VERY good through the combo I currently own) so maybe then I'll upgrade the display.


Otherwise, broadcast TV in HD is only 1080i or 720p. Upverted DVD doesn't look any better to me at 1080p or the other high def rez. You might be interested in 1080p gaming but that is so marginally different on 1080p vs. the other two that again, it didn't justify the upgrade.


HD DVD would be the main reason I would do it and only when I stated buying lots of the media. Netflix totally satisfies my HD DVD media needs for the present.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *takev* /forum/post/12413075
> 
> 
> Hi, I seem to have the same issue with low output level when playing audio through HDMI. Most audio sources I like to play at -40dB, like Internet Radio and my DVR (via spdif). However when playing HD-DVD I need much higher level and run it at -10dB, or even 0dB.
> 
> 
> It is almost as if because movie audio is supposed to be calibrated at specific sound pressure levels that when setting the amplifier to 0dB it runs at movie theatre (dialogue at 85 dBA) like volume. When I first started up the amplifier I was quite surprised that the volume could be turned to higher then 0dB, and this could have something to do with it.
> 
> 
> However switching between inputs and forgetting to change the volume could be quite annoying, and -12 dB change on the other sources is not enough to bridge the -40 dB I want.
> 
> 
> But I think you can change the volume in the switching pre sets, but I haven't tried those yet.



Go over to the HD DVD forum. You'll find a lot of threads on this subject, regardless of the AVR.


The Denon has a feature that will allow you to boost (or reduce) the output of a device so that all of your devices output at the same levels.


----------



## dmcfan

So I am going to return my 2808 today for the 3808. Will I be able to tell a difference in audio quality like night and day?


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/12412215
> 
> 
> For some reason my sub (paradigm seismic 12) is not turning on and off with the receiver. I have the sub set to auto. Any ideas?



You might have the volume knob set too high on your sub. The Audyssey calibration would compensate by setting the channel level really low resulting in a weak signal being sent to your sub. A weak signal from your receiver might not be enough to trigger the auto-on.


----------



## BuckNaked

Pardon me if this has been asked before, but I didn't see it in the manual:


I have a Denon DVD-3910. It plays DVD, SACD, and DVD-A. Is there a way I can set up the 3808 to accept/output the audio via DenonLink and video via HDMI?


Thanks.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/12412215
> 
> 
> For some reason my sub (paradigm seismic 12) is not turning on and off with the receiver. I have the sub set to auto. Any ideas?



I'm fighting the same demons with my Axiom EF350 subwoofer.


Using the sound test patterns of the 3808, the subwoofer is activated and works ok, but in actual music/movie playback, nothing.


I saved the 3808 settings via the web interface and I'll do a reset once I get home this evening.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12409167
> 
> 
> Are you running a cable to it? The Denon is not wireless. WHat I did was to purchase a linksys wireless gaming adapter. It communicates with my wireless g router perfectly with no messy cables.



Thanks SushiBill for responding, I am hard wired from Belkin router to 3808 and PS3, just got Cable Broadband, as we were just DSL before. You have a Belkin wireless g (router) and then the Linksys wireless adapter on the 3808?

What did the adapter run you, if you dont mind me asking??

thanks


----------



## dk10438

you might want to consider an apple airport express. It has a single ethernet port which can be used as a WAN or LAN. I have one next to my Denon and my 3808ci accesses the internet via ethernet and the PS3 accesses the internet wirelessly. It also has the ability to stream music from your itunes library via an audio jack.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kplex* /forum/post/12413786
> 
> 
> You might have the volume knob set too high on your sub. The Audyssey calibration would compensate by setting the channel level really low resulting in a weak signal being sent to your sub. A weak signal from your receiver might not be enough to trigger the auto-on.



I've had the same problem with my sub, set to Auto on, not turning on or off with the 3808. Thanks for your post; I'll try out your suggestion tonight. Would using a calibration disc like Avia help alleviate this too?


----------



## toneman

I just placed my order a moment ago from David @ 6th Ave; according to him the "special" price is gonna end 12/20.


I've been on the fence as to whether I should pull the trigger on it; it wasn't a matter of whether it was a great price, but a matter of how I'm gonna explain a $1168 purchase (including 3-yr. extended warranty) to the wifey. In the end, I couldn't resist the temptation







. I've heard great things about Denon--even contemplated buying a 3803 back in the day before settling on a Sony DA4ES (due to budget constraints at the time)...which of course will be replaced by the 3808ci once it arrives--hopefully by the end of next week (he'll try to get it shipped out today).


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12414963
> 
> 
> I've had the same problem with my sub, set to Auto on, not turning on or off with the 3808. Thanks for your post; I'll try out your suggestion tonight. Would using a calibration disc like Avia help alleviate this too?



Maybe, but you should get good results with just the internal test tones and a SPL meter. Or you can just keep adjusting the volume knob on your sub and rerunning Audyssey until the sub's Channel Level gets closer to 0.


I'm assuming here that your sub channel level is currently negative. If your sub's channel level >= 0dB and the auto-on is still causing problems, then you either need to keep increasing the channel level and lowering the sub's volume knob until it works, or just turn off the auto-on on your sub.


----------



## rgaetano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12413649
> 
> 
> I have a 788p Sony My display is improved after inserting the Denon, even though I have built in scaling in my Sony. I added a Toshiba HD DVD player and it looks beautiful over the Sony.
> 
> 
> After getting the Denon, I was real tempted to run out and get a 1080p display. But after some intense research, I am going to wait a couple more years ($ is not an issue in this).
> 
> 
> The reasons I upgraded my AVR now was based on 1. New speakers, 2. the age of my previous AVR (2002), 3. the features of my old AVR (yamaha 5560), 4. the power of my old avr 5.the fact that the Denon finally put everything I wanted in one package
> 
> 
> The improvement was well worth the upgrade expense to me regarding the speakers and receiver. I could not justify the display upgrade.
> 
> 
> If you have or need a 1080p/24 HD DVD or Blue Ray, there will be some advantages though I didn't find them earth shaking enough to motivate a display change. I'm not going to buy a lot of HD DVDs until they drop in price (I have a very extensive DVD collection...and some of them look VERY good through the combo I currently own) so maybe then I'll upgrade the display.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, broadcast TV in HD is only 1080i or 720p. Upverted DVD doesn't look any better to me at 1080p or the other high def rez. You might be interested in 1080p gaming but that is so marginally different on 1080p vs. the other two that again, it didn't justify the upgrade.
> 
> 
> HD DVD would be the main reason I would do it and only when I stated buying lots of the media. Netflix totally satisfies my HD DVD media needs for the present.



Thanks Sushi Bill- Your reasons or upgrading are very similar to mine. New speakers (NHT classic threes) as well as an out dated avr (yamaha 5540).


What made you choose the denon vs others?? Did you look at the pioneer elite?


----------



## Don_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12415665
> 
> 
> I just placed my order a moment ago from David @ 6th Ave; according to him the "special" price is gonna end 12/20.
> 
> 
> I've been on the fence as to whether I should pull the trigger on it; it wasn't a matter of whether it was a great price, but a matter of how I'm gonna explain a $1168 purchase (including 3-yr. extended warranty) to the wifey. In the end, I couldn't resist the temptation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've heard great things about Denon--even contemplated buying a 3803 back in the day before settling on a Sony DA4ES (due to budget constraints at the time)...which of course will be replaced by the 3808ci once it arrives--hopefully by the end of next week (he'll try to get it shipped out today).



Good choice on the 3808. I orderedi mine from 6th Ave. on Sunday it arrived yesterday double boxed and perfect. I had the 3803 and I find the 3808 much better in terms of vocal clarity (center channel especially) and sheer power.


It was a breeze to hookup. I have a PS3, HD-A35 HD DVD , and Directv HR-20 DVR all running with a superb picture - no degradation visible to me. I have scaling disabled for all HD sources.


I love the renaming of inputs, web access, firmware updates via ethernet, True HD on display with the Matrix HD DVD, and overall flexibility.


Don


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kplex* /forum/post/12415713
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you should get good results with just the internal test tones and a SPL meter. Or you can just keep adjusting the volume knob on your sub and rerunning Audyssey until the sub's Channel Level gets closer to 0.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming here that your sub channel level is currently negative. If your sub's channel level >= 0dB and the auto-on is still causing problems, then you either need to keep increasing the channel level and lowering the sub's volume knob until it works, or just turn off the auto-on on your sub.



Thanks for the detailed answer to my question. I'll definitely check those settings when I get home. As far as Audyssey goes, I had terrible luck getting it to work. When I went through the calibration process with the Audyssey mic, for some reason it said my speakers were 0.8 feet away when in reality they were 9 feet away. Never could get it to work right, even using a tripod and following the instructions to the letter. So instead I calibrated the speakers manually, so my subwoofer setting could definitely be what's causing it to not turn on and off with the 3808.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgaetano* /forum/post/12411929
> 
> 
> I have a Pioneer Elite display (1140) and an OPPO DVD player. I've had my eyes on buying the Pioneer 94TXH receiver or the Denon 3880.
> 
> 
> However, my plasma is a 720p display (I think) and thus, are the majority of capabilities that I am getting with either of these receivers not as much value add since my display is not 1080p?????
> 
> 
> I auditioned both in my local magnolia and think I preferred the Pioneer, albeit only slightly. There seems to be much more adoption of the Denon on this site compared to the Pioneer. However, given my tv, should I consider more inexpensive receivers??
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help and input.



Depending on what you need, audio or video or both.

I think Denon 3808 has more feature in the video section. Pioneer 94 does not upconvert HDMI signals.

I can not comment on Audio.

The Denon has OSD over HDMI and a much better GUI.

I currently have a 5 year old Pioneer Elite and really liked it but the center channel seems to be too soft perhaps because of my speaker being Boston VR12. I ordered Denon just for a change and hope the center will come out more crisp.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12398179
> 
> 
> that is also my understanding.
> 
> 
> several users, however, are reporting hdmi input issues that they believe to be caused by video processing despite the fact that they are running in A-H mode and have video convert explicitly set to OFF. if their suggestion is correct, it wouldn't be the first time that a device behaved in a way other than what was documented or intended.



For those of you who have experience some degrade on video thru 3808. I have some information that might help you:

I do not have a 3808 yet. While preparing to get a single HDMI out from all my components, I swapped a Comcast Set top box from one with component out to one with HDMI out. Guess what, my HDMI box is a lot worse than the one I had with component out. Both are from the box to TV w/o any A/V receiver. The HDMI box created a lot of tiny spots on the TV screen. I then moved some wires so that they do not in contact with each other and also tightened connections. Now, all are back to normal.

So, before blame on the Denon receiver, try to deal with your cables and connection first. It might just be the problem source.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12416856
> 
> 
> For those of you who have experience some degrade on video thru 3808. I have some information that might help you:
> 
> I do not have a 3808 yet. While preparing to get a single HDMI out from all my components, I swapped a Comcast Set top box from one with component out to one with HDMI out. Guess what, my HDMI box is a lot worse than the one I had with component out. Both are from the box to TV w/o any A/V receiver. The HDMI box created a lot of tiny spots on the TV screen. I then moved some wires so that they do not in contact with each other and also tightened connections. Now, all are back to normal.
> 
> So, before blame on the Denon receiver, try to deal with your cables and connection first. It might just be the problem source.



Thanks.


Some of us with the issue are using precisely the same cables and connections as when we direct connected. I for example, but the Deono right next to the DirecTiVo box. I initially took the HDMI cable already direct connected to the DTV box and plugged it into the monitor out of the Denon (unplugging the devices in-between for good measure) and used a 6 foot HDMI cable I previously had directv plugged to the TV from the PS3 (also with great results) from the TV to the DTV. When that didn't work, I swapped the two cables and when that didn't work I tried again just direct connecting the cable that had been the PS3 to the DTV/TV, thus having tried every combo. I did the whole exercise for the PS3 too.


The only variable in all this is the doubling of the total cable run froom 6 to 12 feet, but that is unavoidable. I could have used 3 feet between the Denon and the DTV for the test, but my final setup would still require the longer cable.


----------



## fordracefan

I have the DirectTV HD DVR, and occasionally when I get a popping noise through the speakers. It looks like this normally happens when it switches from HD to SD for a commercial. Is there anything I can do to correct this? This only happens during TV shows, DVDs and 360 games are fine.


----------



## bfdtv

Has anyone determined whether it is possible to have different Audyssey curves for different inputs? For example, can I set the default Audyssey for my TV and DVD inputs, and the Audyssey flat curve for my music inputs? If so, how?


In Auto Setup, there is Room EQ selection with the choices of All / Assign, but it's not clear to me what that does.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12417789
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Some of us with the issue are using precisely the same cables and connections as when we direct connected. I for example, but the Deono right next to the DirecTiVo box. I initially took the HDMI cable already direct connected to the DTV box and plugged it into the monitor out of the Denon (unplugging the devices in-between for good measure) and used a 6 foot HDMI cable I previously had directv plugged to the TV from the PS3 (also with great results) from the TV to the DTV. When that didn't work, I swapped the two cables and when that didn't work I tried again just direct connecting the cable that had been the PS3 to the DTV/TV, thus having tried every combo. I did the whole exercise for the PS3 too.
> 
> 
> The only variable in all this is the doubling of the total cable run froom 6 to 12 feet, but that is unavoidable. I could have used 3 feet between the Denon and the DTV for the test, but my final setup would still require the longer cable.



I can imaging that Denon's pass thru is not a hardware direct pass thru because it also superimpose the GUI to the original signal. Not sure they have a more strict HDMI 1.3 requirement. Is your cable rated for 1.1, 1.2, 1.3a or 1.3b (1.3a cat2)? That will be the next thing to try.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12415665
> 
> 
> I just placed my order a moment ago from David @ 6th Ave; according to him the "special" price is gonna end 12/20.
> 
> 
> I've been on the fence as to whether I should pull the trigger on it; it wasn't a matter of whether it was a great price, but a matter of how I'm gonna explain a $1168 purchase (including 3-yr. extended warranty) to the wifey. In the end, I couldn't resist the temptation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've heard great things about Denon--even contemplated buying a 3803 back in the day before settling on a Sony DA4ES (due to budget constraints at the time)...which of course will be replaced by the 3808ci once it arrives--hopefully by the end of next week (he'll try to get it shipped out today).



For those of you who can live with a 3 year warranty, all you have do is by charging your credit card. Most credit card offer up to one year of warranty in addition to your manufacturing warranty.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12418724
> 
> 
> For those of you who can live with a 3 year warranty, all you have do is by charging your credit card. Most credit card offer up to one year of warranty in addition to your manufacturing warranty.



That is true, I forgot about that little fact










Thanks


----------



## alesher

I'm in same boat... wondering same thing about investing in "P" when I only need "i" in a receiver. I'm also concerned about turning receiver into a computer and hoping it doesn't crash a lot... CNET review said it crashed several times, which makes me wonder if I should just get a plain old fashioned receiver with lots of power and let my Panasonic Plasma do the converting. any comments on crashing or overkill with "p" when not needed would be appreciated. Thx!


----------



## ToddBelott

I have a 4308ci and posted in that forum with no awnsers . Anyone here using optoma H79 projector with one of these receivers? I can not get any picture or gui screen, just alot of colored snow.. Tried monoprice HDMI cable then got a bluejeans cable and still no picture. Tried cables with sony xbr tv and they both work. I just replaced my denon AVR 4806 and it worked fine with that receiver. Tried shuting off scaler in menu, different aspect , color space and nothing worked. Hooked it back up to AVR 4806 and it works fine. Anyone ? I am Using denon 2910 ,Xbox 360,PS3, all hooked up threw hdmi. I called denon and they told me to switch to component cables. Thats just what I got this receiver for







Apperently its not hdmi compatible with my optoma H79 projector but it works fine with my old AVR 4806 with hdmi to dvi into projector.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alesher* /forum/post/12419048
> 
> 
> I'm in same boat... wondering same thing about investing in "P" when I only need "i" in a receiver. I'm also concerned about turning receiver into a computer and hoping it doesn't crash a lot... CNET review said it crashed several times, which makes me wonder if I should just get a plain old fashioned receiver with lots of power and let my Panasonic Plasma do the converting. any comments on crashing or overkill with "p" when not needed would be appreciated. Thx!



I saw the CNET article and was surprised when they said that it crashed. I have had mine 3 weeks with no issues. Haven't really seen that come up as an issue in this thread.


----------



## TinHere

I am expecting my 3808 to arrive soon. I was wondering if the firmware update can be done "on the bench" by just plugging in the unit and connecting the ethernet without any other connections, or is this only accomplished, or much easier, via the GUI? IOW I want to update the Denon before I swap receivers in my system. Good/bad idea? Great info here. Thanx.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12419215
> 
> 
> I saw the CNET article and was surprised when they said that it crashed. I have had mine 3 weeks with no issues. Haven't really seen that come up as an issue in this thread.




The original FW in the Denon did in fact cause problems, especially with the GUI locking up. So, any review with the original FW will show that problem. The newer release units have the latest FW and that has been corrected.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TinHere* /forum/post/12419370
> 
> 
> I am expecting my 3808 to arrive soon. I was wondering if the firmware update can be done "on the bench" by just plugging in the unit and connecting the ethernet without any other connections, or is this only accomplished, or much easier, via the GUI? IOW I want to update the Denon before I swap receivers in my system. Good/bad idea? Great info here. Thanx.



If you plan to use the NET features, ie internet radio, music streaming then you will need to have the Ethernet connection working in your final setup mode. So, I would install the unit as intended to operate and go from there. The FW update should work provided you have a valid Ethernet connection to your router/modem.


If you have no intention of using the NET features and just want the FW updated then you will need to connect directly to the modem and provide the Denon with the IP, gateway, etc. in the Network setup section. Also depends upon the type of internet connection as to whether it will work, so you may have to go thru a/the router.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12418140
> 
> 
> Has anyone determined whether it is possible to have different Audyssey curves for different inputs? For example, can I set the default Audyssey for my TV and DVD inputs, and the Audyssey flat curve for my music inputs? If so, how?
> 
> 
> In Auto Setup, there is Room EQ selection with the choices of All / Assign, but it's not clear to me what that does.



Audyssey does not determine its frequencies based upon a specific input but based upon the speaker setup and listening position. If after you have run Audyssey you can then copy the frequency settings determined from the Audyssey run to your Manual mode. See Manual speaker setup for copy. Then you can manually adjust those settings to suit your needs for a different sound per a specific input. Again in the Manual setup mode and individual settings to adjust.


The Room EQ in auto setup may allow different settings for the various surround modes...did not try that. But I see as you it says for all or individual surround modes...give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## TinHere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12419497
> 
> 
> If you plan to use the NET features, ie internet radio, music streaming then you will need to have the Ethernet connection working in your final setup mode. So, I would install the unit as intended to operate and go from there. The FW update should work provided you have a valid Ethernet connection to your router/modem.
> 
> 
> If you have no intention of using the NET features and just want the FW updated then you will need to connect directly to the modem and provide the Denon with the IP, gateway, etc. in the Network setup section. Also depends upon the type of internet connection as to whether it will work, so you may have to go thru a/the router.



It just arrived!! I have a router. I guess I will set it up and then update. Thanks for your reply, and I can't imagine I won't have more questions.


----------



## marlai

Hi...do I have to do auto set-up (audyssey) for every source?


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alesher* /forum/post/12419048
> 
> 
> I'm in same boat... wondering same thing about investing in "P" when I only need "i" in a receiver. I'm also concerned about turning receiver into a computer and hoping it doesn't crash a lot... CNET review said it crashed several times, which makes me wonder if I should just get a plain old fashioned receiver with lots of power and let my Panasonic Plasma do the converting. any comments on crashing or overkill with "p" when not needed would be appreciated. Thx!



I haven't had mine long enough to speak from credible experience first hand but I am surprised if the crashin GUI is a common issue why in this thread with over 100 pages of posts and over a quarter of a million views that it has not come up as a major issue the way that the digital video scaling and complexity of the menus and remote has. My instinct is it was a one-off issue for their unti or possibly an old firmware version. I would think the revisable firmware is somewhat insurance against that kind of problem long term anyway. But, again, just my gut reaction.


----------



## srobinson

I would like to connect a LCD monitor to my AVR-3808CI in order to view the Denon on screen menu. I want to do this so I don't have to leave my big screen TV on when I playing MP3's off the network. Also, I find browsing the receiver screen difficult. My questions are is this possible and how do I accomplish this. I bought a VGA to component cable and connected it from the monitor to the Denon component output, but I don't get any video. Am I doing something wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## alesher

Thanks, Citi. I think you're right about the updates.. forgot about that. that's a nice feature to apply fixes ongoing.


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marlai* /forum/post/12419740
> 
> 
> Hi...do I have to do auto set-up (audyssey) for every source?



No, one time only.


----------



## moester76

i'm alittle confused regarding the pure direct mode..apparently to my understanding that this is the best sound quality mode u can get from the AVR...Is anyone else using this mode? is this mode better than the stereo/direct mode vs dolby dig vs etc


also..should I be using this mode all the time eg when operating tuner, dvd, Tv/cbl...etc...


I only have 2 large deff tech towers...with buiilt in subs...should I be using another mode?


i'm not sure what this channel level business is about..when I press the center button and FR/FL/SW comes up...I bring everyting to 0db...but then for some reason after few days..they go back to like -4/-2/-7.5...what does this all mean??


sorry for the confusion.....


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srobinson* /forum/post/12420141
> 
> 
> I would like to connect a LCD monitor to my AVR-3808CI in order to view the Denon on screen menu. I want to do this so I don't have to leave my big screen TV on when I playing MP3's off the network. Also, I find browsing the receiver screen difficult. My questions are is this possible and how do I accomplish this. I bought a VGA to component cable and connected it from the monitor to the Denon component output, but I don't get any video. Am I doing something wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



Page 8 of the manual.....NOTE: 3rd Bullet. It might be that trying to go from your Component to VGA is the issue.


----------



## MacHaggis

Here's a strange situation...


Trying to play Nine Inch Nails - Beside You in Time on Blu-ray, and the main content/menu is displayed in 480p (via my PS3).


When I had the PS3 output the video via HDMI directly to the TV, I had no problem whatsoever...


I tried all the options I could think of... the PS3 actually switches to 480p.


Other BD media work fine.


I'm stumped!


----------



## kyle454

*could someone please post a brief simple step-by-step on how to update your firmware via the ethernet connection? or can someone provide a link for us newbie's for this info?










thanks much!

*


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12421084
> 
> *could someone please post a brief simple step-by-step on how to update your firmware via the ethernet connection? or can someone provide a link for us newbie's for this info?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks much!
> 
> *



Do a search (this has been covered OVER & OVER AGAIN ) or read the manual (that's what I did). There is a menu option on the GUI that you select. It is very easy if you put the time into doing some basic research.


----------



## kyle454

*is it ok to leave your ethernet cable plugged in all the time?*


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12422019
> 
> *is it ok to leave your ethernet cable plugged in all the time?*



It should be just fine. You can even turn the 3808 ON or OFF via a web browser (from your computer) that way.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12421047
> 
> 
> Here's a strange situation...
> 
> 
> Trying to play Nine Inch Nails - Beside You in Time on Blu-ray, and the main content/menu is displayed in 480p (via my PS3).
> 
> 
> When I had the PS3 output the video via HDMI directly to the TV, I had no problem whatsoever...
> 
> 
> I tried all the options I could think of... the PS3 actually switches to 480p.
> 
> 
> Other BD media work fine.



The Nine Inch Nails concert was mastered in 1080p30.


The Blu-ray specification does not allow 1080p30 or 1080p60 on disk, so Nine Inch Nails is actually on the disk as 1080i.


The PS3 cannot deinterlace 1080i into 1080p. You are seeing 480p output because you only have the 480p, 720p, and/or 1080p options checked. If you had 1080i checked, that's what the PS3 would output on the NIN disk. If you had just 1080p checked, the PS3 would bob to 540p.


----------



## kyle454

*which HDMI input is everyone using for their HD DVR?*


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12422214
> 
> *which HDMI input is everyone using for their HD DVR?*



I use the TV input for..TV.


----------



## Citivas

I had to swap out the 3808 that arrived damaged before (see previous posts if you care) with the new one. The problem is my rear surround speakers are run through my floor using idenical cables and the way I had them distinguished by color pen marks got rubbed off. So I don't know which is right and which is left.


Does the Audyssey call this out if I take a guess and am wrong?


With my (very) old receiver, I could run a cycling static tone through each speaker in succession and I could have figured it out this way. I don't see any comparable feature in the manual.


If the Audyssey doesn't help me fix this, anyone have other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## TinHere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12422415
> 
> 
> I had to swap out the 3808 that arrived damaged before (see previous posts if you care) with the new one. The problem is my rear surround speakers are run through my floor using idenical cables and the way I had them distinguished by color pen marks got rubbed off. So I don't know which is right and which is left.
> 
> 
> Does the Audyssey call this out if I take a guess and am wrong?
> 
> 
> With my (very) old receiver, I could run a cycling static tone through each speaker in succession and I could have figured it out this way. I don't see any comparable feature in the manual.
> 
> 
> If the Audyssey doesn't help me fix this, anyone have other suggestions? Thanks.



Press the Test button in the window [bottom rt] of the main remote.


----------



## galin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12422415
> 
> 
> I had to swap out the 3808 that arrived damaged before (see previous posts if you care) with the new one. The problem is my rear surround speakers are run through my floor using idenical cables and the way I had them distinguished by color pen marks got rubbed off. So I don't know which is right and which is left.
> 
> 
> Does the Audyssey call this out if I take a guess and am wrong?
> 
> 
> With my (very) old receiver, I could run a cycling static tone through each speaker in succession and I could have figured it out this way. I don't see any comparable feature in the manual.
> 
> 
> If the Audyssey doesn't help me fix this, anyone have other suggestions? Thanks.



The receiver is capable of cycling a test tone to each speaker. See p29 of the User's Manual (Manaul Setup -> Speaker Setup -> 4. Channel Level -> Mode).


----------



## rcyh

I did a search and couldn't find an answer in the previous posts.


Does anyone of you connecting your HTPC thru HDMI to the 3808 with success? I tried this method with only picture, but no sound.










I am using ATI HD2400XT with the original ATI DVI to HDMI adaptor which can output picture and sound thru HDMI. GUI menu from 3808 Audio Source displays "Unknown".


I tried to connect my HTPC directly to my TV thru HDMI and it has picture and sound. Strange huh...


Anyone has this experience?


----------



## solanno1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12422214
> 
> *which HDMI input is everyone using for their HD DVR?*



My eyes and ears hurt


----------



## ZiggyB

I think I am having an issue with the output color space feature with the AVR-3808CI. I have upgraded to firmware 1.57 and am running it fine. In the menu under HDMI setup, I select my output color space to be RGB. However, when I view Signal Information, and within that, Color Space, it always shows output color space is YCbCr (4:2:2). This is also confirmed by the use of, say, a DVDO iScan VP30, who's status screen shows that the AVR-3808CI is not outputting RGB.


Anyone else having the same issues?


----------



## nethomas

Don't flame me for asking this, but I don't have time to read every thread. If I update to the latest firmware, is there any improvement in audio/video? Thanks. I just can't seem to find a specific thread that says what you get with the upgrade.


Gene


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nethomas* /forum/post/12425652
> 
> 
> Don't flame me for asking this, but I don't have time to read every thread. If I update to the latest firmware, is there any improvement in audio/video? Thanks. I just can't seem to find a specific thread that says what you get with the upgrade.
> 
> 
> Gene




The main thing I've noticed in the update(s) is that the auto cal (Audyssey) is way more accurate and will now handle setups beyond just 5.1. Before the update, the Audyssey setup was not even close in my system, now it's spot on. Sound quality and picture quality has not changed for me (both are excellent, but I pass video through without processing).


Why wouldn't you update, too hard to connect to network?


----------



## jerryhb

In my case very diffucult to connect to the net unless I go wireless, it would be nice if you could download the update on to a cd/dvd and then load via a connected cd/dvd player, thanks


----------



## nethomas

Thanks Roger. I can update, but I have no interest in connecting to the Net so I don;t need upgrade for that. If there is no difference in A/V quality then why do it? By the way, my Audyssey is right on with current firmware.


Gene


----------



## nethomas

I am just using the 3808 as a temp. until the AVP A1-HD is available. Therefore if there is no difference in A/V quality I probably won't do the upgrade.


Gene


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12422159
> 
> 
> The Nine Inch Nails concert was mastered in 1080p30.
> 
> 
> The Blu-ray specification does not allow 1080p30 or 1080p60 on disk, so Nine Inch Nails is actually on the disk as 1080i.
> 
> 
> The PS3 cannot deinterlace 1080i into 1080p. You are seeing 480p output because you only have the 480p, 720p, and/or 1080p options checked. If you had 1080i checked, that's what the PS3 would output on the NIN disk. If you had just 1080p checked, the PS3 would bob to 540p.



You were right on the money! Many thanks!


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12418724
> 
> 
> For those of you who can live with a 3 year warranty, all you have do is by charging your credit card. Most credit card offer up to one year of warranty in addition to your manufacturing warranty.



True, so in essence one is paying $69 for an additional 2 years for the extended warranty if purchasing the unit w/ a CC (obviously if one isn't paying by CC, then the purchase of the warranty should at least garner some consideration); however, IMHO that's a small price to pay for getting an additional 2 years on a complex and somewhat-expensive piece of equipment.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nethomas* /forum/post/12426115
> 
> 
> Thanks Roger. I can update, but I have no interest in connecting to the Net so I don;t need upgrade for that. If there is no difference in A/V quality then why do it? By the way, my Audyssey is right on with current firmware.



I definitely noticed an improvement in sound quality after re-running Audyssey with the new firmware.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryhb* /forum/post/12426023
> 
> 
> In my case very diffucult to connect to the net unless I go wireless, it would be nice if you could download the update on to a cd/dvd and then load via a connected cd/dvd player, thanks



Then go wireless. It's been working great for me. Access internet radio, no problem. Access iTunes libary on my pc, no problem. Firmware updates, no problems.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12426523
> 
> 
> True, so in essence one is paying $69 for an additional 2 years for the extended warranty if purchasing the unit w/ a CC (obviously if one isn't paying by CC, then the purchase of the warranty should at least garner some consideration); however, IMHO that's a small price to pay for getting an additional 2 years on a complex and somewhat-expensive piece of equipment.



It's all what you're comfortable with risk-wise, but I tend to divide my extended warrant decision on the probability of the equipment type having issues and/or the cost to repair/replace the equipment vs. the warranty cost.


For example, I did not get the extended warrnaty on the receiver because it has virtually no moving parts and no hard drive. Presuming I keep it in a consistent temperature environment, the odds are any problem will likely emerge within the first year (which gives me a 200 percent margin of error already). There is always that fluke chance of something happening anyway, but I can take that chance. And if there is a failure due to lightning or a power flux, that's what my insurance covers anyway. My previous receiver lasted 14 years (and survived 6 moves and being stored in garages and basements, etc.) and I only retired it due to outdated functionality not because it stopped working. I also didn't extend for my old VCR because even though it has moving parts, the cost to replace the unit didn't make a warranty worth it.


However, I did extend for my plasma, not because I expected it to have a problem but because if I did the repair cost and inconvenience would have been significant since I can't easily pack it up and ship it out. I also did on my old TiVo HD DVR because the 24/7 HD use meant a failure probability was much higher...


----------



## toneman

Does anyone know for sure if the Denon ASD-1R iPod dock is capable of displaying album art like the ASD-3N? Yes I know--wanting to look at album art is superficial, but was curious as to whether or not the 1R dock can do so; owner's manual for the 1R doesn't explicitly state that it can (or can't, for that matter)--hence my asking if anyone who owns one can verify.


Dunno what the acceptable going price is on the 1R but FWIW Amazon currently has it on sale for a wee bit more than half of Denon's list price for it; if anyone has seen it lower than that from a reputable retailer (e.g., 6th Ave.), I'd like to know (that wasn't meant as a challenge--I'm asking 'cuz I don't know what one should be willing to pay for it).


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12426636
> 
> 
> I definitely noticed an improvement in sound quality after re-running Audyssey with the new firmware.



I had successful Audyssey calibrations after the latest firmware update (using eight measuring locations/tripod).


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZiggyB* /forum/post/12424867
> 
> 
> I think I am having an issue with the output color space feature with the AVR-3808CI. I have upgraded to firmware 1.57 and am running it fine. In the menu under HDMI setup, I select my output color space to be RGB. However, when I view Signal Information, and within that, Color Space, it always shows output color space is YCbCr (4:2:2). This is also confirmed by the use of, say, a DVDO iScan VP30, who's status screen shows that the AVR-3808CI is not outputting RGB.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having the same issues?




Are you sending the video out HDMI>DVI? If so, then the signal will be in RGB. Page 30 in the manual...Color Space.


----------



## BuckNaked

Well, it looks like I got a bad unit.










Last night, I started to hear the _slightest_ crackling noise coming out of my Surround A Right speaker....it was barely noticeable. I redid the speaker wire and ensured the connections were true.


This morning, I heard it again....only worse....it sort of sounded like an egg frying in the background of the music. A little later, it went off the deep end, and sounded like wind blowing through an open mic at an outdoor concert.


I switched over to 2 channel, and experienced the same problem on my Main Right. It continued whether DenonLink or HDMI was the input.


I wanted to get a new unit right away to avoid down-time, (and DHL), so I tried to get Beast Buy to price-match. They would not.


----------



## kwernebu

Hi all, need help please!

I have two very nice Totem Acoustic speakers hooked up to this amp, and want to set this thing up so that all my components (DVD over component, PVR over HDMI, PS3 over HDMI) are all set to 2 channel, and all set to use direct or stereo.

On any of these components, if I set it to stereo mode I get nothing. Zero signal to the speakers. If I set them to virtual or matrix or whatever, I get sound.

Very confused by this. Manual speaker set up shows only the two speakers, set to large. Why would direct or stereo (or pure direct) not get sound to my 2 channels, but these other modes would?

Even internet radio won't play in stereo, but only in the other modes!

Help!

Thanks.


----------



## Fists_of_Legend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nethomas* /forum/post/12426115
> 
> 
> Thanks Roger. I can update, but I have no interest in connecting to the Net so I don;t need upgrade for that. If there is no difference in A/V quality then why do it? By the way, my Audyssey is right on with current firmware.
> 
> 
> Gene



Remember that your 3808 is processing new video and audio formats.


As nuances in these formats occur, the only way to keep things up to date is via firmware upgrade.


For me that was a deal maker in picking the 3808 over both the Pioneer 94 series and the Yamaha 3800. I had been a Yamaha owner for over 12 years.


Just my two cents.


----------



## Fists_of_Legend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwernebu* /forum/post/12428146
> 
> 
> Hi all, need help please!
> 
> I have two very nice Totem Acoustic speakers hooked up to this amp, and want to set this thing up so that all my components (DVD over component, PVR over HDMI, PS3 over HDMI) are all set to 2 channel, and all set to use direct or stereo.
> 
> On any of these components, if I set it to stereo mode I get nothing. Zero signal to the speakers. If I set them to virtual or matrix or whatever, I get sound.
> 
> Very confused by this. Manual speaker set up shows only the two speakers, set to large. Why would direct or stereo (or pure direct) not get sound to my 2 channels, but these other modes would?
> 
> Even internet radio won't play in stereo, but only in the other modes!
> 
> Help!
> 
> Thanks.



Lot's of areas we could start.


I would focus on one source only and try to solve the problem there. Then move to the next one etc.


For instance, your DVD player,


What make and model is it?

What audio source are you using? (coaxial, optical, composite?)

What is the internal sound setting from the DVD player (PCM, Bitstream,etc)

What does the 3808 panel display as an audio type when it's working vs. when it doesn't)


If you can answer some or all of these questions, I'm pretty sure you can get some help in solving your problem.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwernebu* /forum/post/12428146
> 
> 
> Hi all, need help please!
> 
> I have two very nice Totem Acoustic speakers hooked up to this amp, and want to set this thing up so that all my components (DVD over component, PVR over HDMI, PS3 over HDMI) are all set to 2 channel, and all set to use direct or stereo.
> 
> On any of these components, if I set it to stereo mode I get nothing. Zero signal to the speakers. If I set them to virtual or matrix or whatever, I get sound.
> 
> Very confused by this. Manual speaker set up shows only the two speakers, set to large. Why would direct or stereo (or pure direct) not get sound to my 2 channels, but these other modes would?
> 
> Even internet radio won't play in stereo, but only in the other modes!
> 
> Help!
> 
> Thanks.




Under Manual Setup>Audio Setup>2ch Direct/Stereo what do you have your speakers set to?


----------



## terzaghi

I am not sure that I am happy with the audyssey results for room eq.


I was just watching the eagles live from melbourne HD-DVD and with the audysey eq on bass was almost not even noticeable.... Turning it to 'off' or 'bypass L/R' created a much fuller, deeper bass.


It was almost boomy, but not quite.


I think in an attempt to eliminate the boominess of bass the audessey has killed it completely...


anyone else experience this?


I think if I use the bypass l/r mode then I can still take advantage of the room eq for my center and surrounds, but the low end will not be eliminated from my tower speakers.


what do you think?


----------



## kwernebu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12428512
> 
> 
> Under Manual Setup>Audio Setup>2ch Direct/Stereo what do you have your speakers set to?



Custom

Large

No

No


----------



## kwernebu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fists_of_Legend* /forum/post/12428399
> 
> 
> Lot's of areas we could start.
> 
> 
> I would focus on one source only and try to solve the problem there. Then move to the next one etc.
> 
> 
> For instance, your DVD player,
> 
> 
> What make and model is it?
> 
> What audio source are you using? (coaxial, optical, composite?)
> 
> What is the internal sound setting from the DVD player (PCM, Bitstream,etc)
> 
> What does the 3808 panel display as an audio type when it's working vs. when it doesn't)
> 
> 
> If you can answer some or all of these questions, I'm pretty sure you can get some help in solving your problem.



Hmm. Good points.

Currently everything is coming in via hdmi, I'll have to check the display panels..


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12428556
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I am happy with the audyssey results for room eq.
> 
> 
> I was just watching the eagles live from melbourne HD-DVD and with the audysey eq on bass was almost not even noticeable.... Turning it to 'off' or 'bypass L/R' created a much fuller, deeper bass.
> 
> 
> It was almost boomy, but not quite.
> 
> 
> I think in an attempt to eliminate the boominess of bass the audessey has killed it completely...
> 
> 
> anyone else experience this?
> 
> 
> I think if I use the bypass l/r mode then I can still take advantage of the room eq for my center and surrounds, but the low end will not be eliminated from my tower speakers.
> 
> 
> what do you think?




I haven't done it yet (this weekend; had to wait to swap the dented first unit) but I already expected to have to manually pump up the subwoofer settings as I repeatedly read here posts of people saying the same as you -- that it de-emphasized it to almost nothing for many. So I think this is a common issue.


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12428556
> 
> 
> I am not sure that I am happy with the audyssey results for room eq.
> 
> 
> I was just watching the eagles live from melbourne HD-DVD and with the audysey eq on bass was almost not even noticeable.... Turning it to 'off' or 'bypass L/R' created a much fuller, deeper bass.
> 
> 
> It was almost boomy, but not quite.
> 
> 
> I think in an attempt to eliminate the boominess of bass the audessey has killed it completely...
> 
> 
> anyone else experience this?
> 
> 
> I think if I use the bypass l/r mode then I can still take advantage of the room eq for my center and surrounds, but the low end will not be eliminated from my tower speakers.
> 
> 
> what do you think?



I think I read in a prior post that you had the channel level set to -12 for your subwoofer. You might want to turn down the volume knob on your sub and crank up the channel level to get that number closer to 0. Since you have a sound meter, turn the sub volume way down, set the channel level to -3, then turn the sub volume back up until your meter reads 75. I don't know if you'll like Audyssey any better after that, but it should improve your bass performance. You might even want to rerun Audyssey after calibrating your subwoofer.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12427031
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if the Denon ASD-1R iPod dock is capable of displaying album art like the ASD-3N? Yes I know--wanting to look at album art is superficial, but was curious as to whether or not the 1R dock can do so; owner's manual for the 1R doesn't explicitly state that it can (or can't, for that matter)--hence my asking if anyone who owns one can verify.
> 
> 
> Dunno what the acceptable going price is on the 1R but FWIW Amazon currently has it on sale for a wee bit more than half of Denon's list price for it; if anyone has seen it lower than that from a reputable retailer (e.g., 6th Ave.), I'd like to know (that wasn't meant as a challenge--I'm asking 'cuz I don't know what one should be willing to pay for it).



This is an excellent question that I've often wondered about with my ASD-1R; does anybody out there know the answer to toneman's album art question in regards to the ASD-1?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwernebu* /forum/post/12428686
> 
> 
> Custom
> 
> Large
> 
> No
> 
> No




Ok, now go to Manual Setup>Options>Amp Assign> and change frrom 2ch to 5.1 or 7.1. This should give you sound from the fronts. I tried mine with it set to 2 ch and in stereo mode and could not get the fronts either? I have a 7.1 system and it was setup with that in Audyssey. Don't know why setting it to 2ch and stereo should remove the fronts...I could hear audio from the surround backs.


EDIT: The Amp Assign is to set the surround backs! see pic. So if set to 2 ch they are assigned the fronts.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12427031
> 
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if the Denon ASD-1R iPod dock is capable of displaying album art like the ASD-3N? Yes I know--wanting to look at album art is superficial, but was curious as to whether or not the 1R dock can do so; owner's manual for the 1R doesn't explicitly state that it can (or can't, for that matter)--hence my asking if anyone who owns one can verify.
> 
> 
> Dunno what the acceptable going price is on the 1R but FWIW Amazon currently has it on sale for a wee bit more than half of Denon's list price for it; if anyone has seen it lower than that from a reputable retailer (e.g., 6th Ave.), I'd like to know (that wasn't meant as a challenge--I'm asking 'cuz I don't know what one should be willing to pay for it).



I believe that they both do it the same way, i.e. if the iPod displays video it sends the album art through the S-video and you can then display it just like any other video signal. For iPods with no video output it cannot be displayed with either.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kplex* /forum/post/12429058
> 
> 
> I think I read in a prior post that you had the channel level set to -12 for your subwoofer. You might want to turn down the volume knob on your sub and crank up the channel level to get that number closer to 0. Since you have a sound meter, turn the sub volume way down, set the channel level to -3, then turn the sub volume back up until your meter reads 75. I don't know if you'll like Audyssey any better after that, but it should improve your bass performance. You might even want to rerun Audyssey after calibrating your subwoofer.



ok I will probably try turning the gain down and setting the sub closer to 0 later on.


What advantage is there to having the sub set closer to 0 on the denon and the gain on the sub turned down?


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12429103
> 
> 
> I believe that they both do it the same way, i.e. if the iPod displays video it sends the album art through the S-video and you can then display it just like any other video signal. For iPods with no video output it cannot be displayed with either.



Hmm, interesting to hear you say that. I currently have a video iPod which displays album artwork hooked up to my 3808 via a ASD-1R, however I do not see the album artwork saved on the iPod displayed on my LCD tv when I play songs. Is there a particular setting or button you have to push to get this to happen?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12429116
> 
> 
> ok I will probably try turning the gain down and setting the sub closer to 0 later on.
> 
> 
> What advantage is there to having the sub set closer to 0 on the denon and the gain on the sub turned down?




When I did my Audyssey, I turned the gain on the sub down to about 1/3 set point. Did the Audyssey, and then turned up the gain to 2/3 set....much better bass in this manner. Also you can then also adjust the Sub in the parameter settings.


----------



## kwernebu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12429069
> 
> 
> Ok, now go to Manual Setup>Options>Amp Assign> and change frrom 2ch to 5.1 or 7.1. This should give you sound from the fronts. I tried mine with it set to 2 ch and in stereo mode and could not get the fronts either? I have a 7.1 system and it was setup with that in Audyssey. Don't know why setting it to 2ch and stereo should remove the fronts...I could hear audio from the surround backs.
> 
> 
> EDIT: The Amp Assign is to set the surround backs! see pic. So if set to 2 ch they are assigned the fronts.




You, my man, are a genius, and this worked like a charm. I guess I could have read that option a little closer. Still doesn't seem to make sense that putting it direct or stereo mode would then allow the mains to get clobbered by the surround backs' signal!

But then again what the hell do I know about life.










Thanks again!


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12429116
> 
> 
> ok I will probably try turning the gain down and setting the sub closer to 0 later on.
> 
> 
> What advantage is there to having the sub set closer to 0 on the denon and the gain on the sub turned down?



If you've ever played with dueling volume controls, you know that you get distortion when they're not set right. For instance I have a Squeezebox connected to my 2 channel system. If I turn the volume down on the Squeezebox, I have compensate by turning the volume way up on my pre-amp. Even though it results in the same volume, the SQ suffers.


The amplifier in your sub works the same way. You're sending it a weak signal, then your sub's amp has to compensate by overamplifying it.


----------



## abstraus

Man, my 3808 was running beautifully. I finally ran a broadband line to the den so that I could hook an ethernet cable up to the 3808. I had internet radio working perfectly...then I tried the firmware update. It was working, then interrupted in the middle. Afterwards, everything was HAYWIRE. I finally got the update to complete, and things are still messed up. I can get video to display over HDMI, but no audio. I spent forever on the phone with Denon and they say my unit is fried. He said, "there was no reason to perform the update if everything was working OK." Now he tells me.


Problem now, there are only 3 official denon service sites in Texas. The only one within 200 miles of me is so inundated they are not accepting new units until next year. Sucks. That being said...I still love the unit...but not while its collecting dust in the study.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12414764
> 
> 
> Thanks SushiBill for responding, I am hard wired from Belkin router to 3808 and PS3, just got Cable Broadband, as we were just DSL before. You have a Belkin wireless g (router) and then the Linksys wireless adapter on the 3808?
> 
> What did the adapter run you, if you dont mind me asking??
> 
> thanks



I have a linksys wireless g router and a linksys wireless gaming adapeter. That doesn't matter though, the WGA will work with your belekin the same as with my linksys.


I paid too much since I wanted it immediately. I paid 69.95 but it can be had for 20.00 less.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgaetano* /forum/post/12416252
> 
> 
> Thanks Sushi Bill- Your reasons or upgrading are very similar to mine. New speakers (NHT classic threes) as well as an out dated avr (yamaha 5540).
> 
> 
> What made you choose the denon vs others?? Did you look at the pioneer elite?



Yeah, I did look at the Pioneer 92 and 94. Even though it was only a month or so ago, I can't remember what really turned me off on the pioneer stuff. I was told the Pioneer stuff sounded more tinny than the Denon but...at the end of the day, I've heard too many good things about Denon that I thought I would give it a try and.....have absolutely NO REMORSE over the decision. And, I didn't get mine at 6ave. I got about 10% off. But, I got it locally, I got 36 months no interest and I have a good relationship with the place I buy from. I have bought and retuned a lot of stuff there before settling on the speakers I have and knew I could do the same with the Denon...but didn't have to go through that. Also, I've had great success with this company's extended warranty. Never used 6ave but..have used other mail order companies and was very disappointed. So....I am totally loving my 3808. It performs ABOVE expectations.


----------



## ToddBelott

Anyone using a Optoma projector?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddBelott* /forum/post/12419096
> 
> 
> I have a 4308ci and posted in that forum with no awnsers . Anyone here using optoma H79 projector with one of these receivers? I can not get any picture or gui screen, just alot of colored snow.. Tried monoprice HDMI cable then got a bluejeans cable and still no picture. Tried cables with sony xbr tv and they both work. I just replaced my denon AVR 4806 and it worked fine with that receiver. Tried shuting off scaler in menu, different aspect , color space and nothing worked. Hooked it back up to AVR 4806 and it works fine. Anyone ? I am Using denon 2910 ,Xbox 360,PS3, all hooked up threw hdmi. I called denon and they told me to switch to component cables. Thats just what I got this receiver for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apperently its not hdmi compatible with my optoma H79 projector but it works fine with my old AVR 4806 with hdmi to dvi into projector.


----------



## spag

Been looking hard at a 3808. What was the deciding factor that made you buy one over the 2808?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/12429604
> 
> 
> Man, my 3808 was running beautifully. I finally ran a broadband line to the den so that I could hook an ethernet cable up to the 3808. I had internet radio working perfectly...then I tried the firmware update. It was working, then interrupted in the middle. Afterwards, everything was HAYWIRE. I finally got the update to complete, and things are still messed up. I can get video to display over HDMI, but no audio. I spent forever on the phone with Denon and they say my unit is fried.



I posted the following in the AVR-4308ci thread, but I thought I should repost it here:



> Quote:
> The Denon receivers will continue to receive regular firmware updates, just like HD-DVD and Blu-ray players. The software is evolving and improving over time. *This is an advantage, not a disadvantage.*
> 
> 
> Most of the problems people are having are due to: (1) impatience, (2) not realizing that firmware update progress is only displayed on the front panel and not the TV, and/or (3) unreliable wireless connections. Denon recommends that all firmware updates be done over wired ethernet connections.
> 
> 
> My firmware upgrade took ~58 minutes with a 30Mbps connection, although I suspect most of the time was spent flashing, not downloading. At several points during that time, the Denon appeared to be doing nothing, but it was still updating. You should not touch the Denon or your remote for at least 60-90 minutes after you start the upgrade. Touching buttons on the remote can interrupt the process.



Just to restate it for emphasis, do *not mess with your Denon* while it is updating the firmware. There may be periods of time where it appears to be doing absolutely nothing, but it is *still working on the update*. The initial firmware update will take about an hour, potentially 90+ minutes if you have a slower broadband connection.


The best time to update the firmware is probably right before you go to bed so you will not be tempted to mess with it before it is done.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12429256
> 
> 
> When I did my Audyssey, I turned the gain on the sub down to about 1/3 set point. Did the Audyssey, and then turned up the gain to 2/3 set....much better bass in this manner. Also you can then also adjust the Sub in the parameter settings.



Do you mean that you ran the audyssey once with the gain at 1/3 and then re-ran it again once with the gain at 2/3?


Or are you just saying that you ran the audyssey with the gain at 1/3 and then adjusted it to 2/3?



anyway, i had my gain set at 50% during the set up and have left it at that. I have been adjusted my sub up from -12db where audessey set it to -10 or -8.5 during movies.


I am starting to get things tuned how I want it i think


----------



## mtxbass1

I've currently got this receiver hooked up, but I'm using the out of the box firmware. My center channel is coming in extremely soft/low. Can someone please explain how I can adjust this to make the center sound better? This center is a B&W CM Centre.


Would upgrading the firmware help?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtxbass1* /forum/post/12430705
> 
> 
> I've currently got this receiver hooked up, but I'm using the out of the box firmware. My center channel is coming in extremely soft/low. Can someone please explain how I can adjust this to make the center sound better? This center is a B&W CM Centre.
> 
> 
> Would upgrading the firmware help?



Have you run Audessy yet?

That would be a good place to start & if that didn't work you could tweak it manually.

I would do the firmware download first just to be up to date though since there was an update to the Audessy software.


----------



## VideoBoy58

This question is for the folks that use a Harmony 880 with there 3808.


Were you able to program the "return" button to Additional Buttons of the AVR device? Mine is set and looks correct, but just doesn't do the return function. Everything else works fine except return. Help, I want to put away the Denon remotes and never take them out again.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spag* /forum/post/12430408
> 
> 
> Been looking hard at a 3808. What was the deciding factor that made you buy one over the 2808?



* More HDMI inputs (4 instead of 2)

* Network / Internet features

* GUI interface

* very competitive price that made the jump pretty easy


There are some other benefits (mopre power, USB input, etc.) but those were the deciders for me.


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/12429604
> 
> 
> ... I spent forever on the phone with Denon and they say my unit is fried. He said, "there was no reason to perform the update if everything was working OK." Now he tells me.



Seriously, if a Denon employee said that to me I wouldn't rest until I had gone so far over his head that he was in a world of trouble. I am not generally vindictive but that is such a completely lame statement that it would get a rise out of me. He is basically blaming you for frying your unit because you uploaded the software that Denon put out there to upload for your unit. It is complete BS that they would not want you to update your firmware. And it is 100 percent on Denon not to release it if it isn't QA'ed and ready for prime time. But even if they make an honest mistake and put out somehting with flaws, man up. Don't go blaming your customers for your company mistakes. Then make it right -- don't leave your customers holding the bag having to figure out how to service your mistake and offering no viable solutions. For that matter, don't release a product that can be fried by firmware updates that are interupted (hello, its the Internet, it's inconsistent) and doesn't have a fail-safe. The unit should be designed to upload the software, with error checking, then only boot the update when it is complete... If they didn't, so be it, but then it is on Denon to own the conseqences...


I am going to operate on the premise that the agent you spoke with was just individually lame. If he repreented Denon's official position, I would box my new unit up right now and return it and never look to Denon again.


----------



## mtxbass1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12431227
> 
> 
> Have you run Audessy yet?
> 
> That would be a good place to start & if that didn't work you could tweak it manually.
> 
> I would do the firmware download first just to be up to date though since there was an update to the Audessy software.



Yes, I've run Audyssey. The problem I'm mainly having is during blu-ray playback with the PS3. I've got a ps3 hooked up via HDMI. The center channel sounds extremely muddy. In games however, it sounds phenominal. All other sound, (stereo, etc), sounds fantastic. It's just anything that uses the center channel sounds muddy.


The center is brand new. It's not a blown speaker or anything.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12431366
> 
> 
> This question is for the folks that use a Harmony 880 with there 3808.
> 
> 
> Were you able to program the "return" button to Additional Buttons of the AVR device? Mine is set and looks correct, but just doesn't do the return function. Everything else works fine except return. Help, I want to put away the Denon remotes and never take them out again.



Yes I have the return button & it works fine.

When I set my 880 up the 3808ci was brand new & not all of the functions were in the data base so I believe I put it in manually.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryhb* /forum/post/12426023
> 
> 
> In my case very diffucult to connect to the net unless I go wireless, it would be nice if you could download the update on to a cd/dvd and then load via a connected cd/dvd player, thanks



The 3808CI doesn't have wireless built in, but works just fine with a wireless ethernet bridge (I'm using the LinkSys gaming adapter).


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/12429604
> 
> 
> Problem now, there are only 3 official denon service sites in Texas. The only one within 200 miles of me is so inundated they are not accepting new units until next year. Sucks. That being said...I still love the unit...but not while its collecting dust in the study.



Did you try the two factory resets?


Up+Down+power on?

Standard+dsp+power on?


----------



## SledgeHammer

So, does anyone know why VCRs don't work with "RCA to HDMI" scalers like the 3808? Yeah, I still use my VCR once every 7th blue moon. You can't FF, RW, slow, etc. at all without the 3808 giving up and dropping sync with the TV. When I used to use an externel RCA->HDMI scaler box before I got the 3808, it had the same issue. You'd try to do any trick play on the VCR and it'd loose sync.


As far as the scaler is concerned, isn't a VCR FFing video output the same exact thing as normal VCR video output? At least you'd think it would be. Its not like the VCR is suddenly putting out more frames per sec.


----------



## talkdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12431366
> 
> 
> This question is for the folks that use a Harmony 880 with there 3808.
> 
> 
> Were you able to program the "return" button to Additional Buttons of the AVR device? Mine is set and looks correct, but just doesn't do the return function. Everything else works fine except return. Help, I want to put away the Denon remotes and never take them out again.



the first thing I did after getting the Denon set up was re-programming the 880 remote. MOST of the functions work fine from the Harmony database but no matter what I do (learn function, etc) I can not get the up, down, right and enter button to work either for the Denon.


I have looked into the Universal MX series of remotes (950) and am considering purchasing this and finally boxing up all the remotes that I have to use.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12430526
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you ran the audyssey once with the gain at 1/3 and then re-ran it again once with the gain at 2/3?
> 
> 
> Or are you just saying that you ran the audyssey with the gain at 1/3 and then adjusted it to 2/3?
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i had my gain set at 50% during the set up and have left it at that. I have been adjusted my sub up from -12db where audessey set it to -10 or -8.5 during movies.
> 
> 
> I am starting to get things tuned how I want it i think




Or are you just saying that you ran the audyssey with the gain at 1/3 and then adjusted it to 2/3?


Yes! Plenty of bass now..........


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spag* /forum/post/12430408
> 
> 
> Been looking hard at a 3808. What was the deciding factor that made you buy one over the 2808?



Pretty simple I guess. I had a Denon 3801 for 7 years that worked flawlessly. I bought a 1080pLCD and realized pretty quickly I needed to upgrade my receiver to take advantage of the LCD's full capabilities. I liked the 4 HDMI inputs (future proof anyone) and the increased wattage..


So I went down and picked it up, hooked it up set it up manually with my Boston Acoustics (vr975s in the front) to the same distance as I had on the old 3801 and ...The audio quality is a real step up from 7 or 8 generations ago.


I love the thing.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spag* /forum/post/12430408
> 
> 
> Been looking hard at a 3808. What was the deciding factor that made you buy one over the 2808?




Perhaps this will help:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...4&postcount=43


----------



## 2tonedug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12431366
> 
> 
> This question is for the folks that use a Harmony 880 with there 3808.
> 
> 
> Were you able to program the "return" button to Additional Buttons of the AVR device? Mine is set and looks correct, but just doesn't do the return function. Everything else works fine except return. Help, I want to put away the Denon remotes and never take them out again.



I had to "learn" mine to the exit button.


----------



## djhamilton

I just got my 3808ci. I have it all connected and it is working well. The audio is fine but I am a little disappointed in the video. Is anyone using the 3808ci with an external video processor? If so, which one? (I downgraded from an Anthem AVM50 which had great audio AND great video)


sources are:

PS3

Toshiba HD-A2

8300HD DVR (Time Warner)

Oppo DV-981HD


thanks,


----------



## 2tonedug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talkdj* /forum/post/12432869
> 
> 
> the first thing I did after getting the Denon set up was re-programming the 880 remote. MOST of the functions work fine from the Harmony database but no matter what I do (learn function, etc) I can not get the up, down, right and enter button to work either for the Denon.
> 
> 
> I have looked into the Universal MX series of remotes (950) and am considering purchasing this and finally boxing up all the remotes that I have to use.



I had the same problem. I had to "learn raw" those functions.


----------



## VideoBoy58

Thanks to the folks that responded to my question.


Since the "Return" key code setting from the Harmony web site didn't work for me, I just did a "Learn" and all is fine. I did delete the 3808 and readd it to my account and noticed that InputNET was gone. So, I had to learn that also.


My up/down/left/right/OK keys are working fine. I use the DirectionUp/DirectionDown and for OK, I use Enter.


One other thing I noticed on the Harmony database. If you enter AVR-3808CI, you only get 2 zones to define. If you enter AVR-3808, you get all three. The key selections between the two model numbers are not the same either.


----------



## cydog3

I now have the 3808 displaying trueHD for blu-ray and everythingsounds great. one issue i have is playing music or using internet radio. It seems like all treble and no bass. my car stero blows it away. Anyone know why its like this? I get plenty of bass on movies a ver good balance. But not much at all with music


I have mythos ones front, mythos three center, mythos gems surround and supercube I for Sub


Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## fsd350

3808 excellence. I have not had any issues with my 3808 and it is performing above all my expectations. I have not had any issues with internet radio, the firmware updates, Audyssey setup, upconversion to 1080i or HDMI signal degradation. I am a previous Yamaha, Onkyo and JBL receiver/amplifier owner. It is the best sounding receiver I have ever owned and sounded much fuller than the Onkyo 875 or Yamaha 3800 to my ears. The others sounded tinny to me when set flat and direct. Also has a very high quality feel. The remote was hard to get used to at first but I now use it rather than my Harmony Remote as it is easier to use once dialed in. I am a little disconcerted about people bashing the company or receiver due to lack of patience or experience. The manual is clearly written to me and any definitions or procedures I did not understand were rectified by an internet search. My 3808 has always performed as designed. I have 8 Boston VR series spekers, Toshiba HDA35 HDDVD, DirectTV HR21-700, Denon DP35 turntable and stream I tunes with Twonky Media on my wireless network. My retailer also matched pricing with a retailer described in this forum.

I could not be happier with my purchase. Anybody agree with me?


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12435190
> 
> 
> 3808 excellence. I have not had any issues with my 3808 and it is performing above all my expectations. I have not had any issues with internet radio, the firmware updates, Audyssey setup, upconversion to 1080i or HDMI signal degradation. I am a previous Yamaha, Onkyo and JBL receiver/amplifier owner. It is the best sounding receiver I have ever owned and sounded much fuller than the Onkyo 875 or Yamaha 3800 to my ears. The others sounded tinny to me when set flat and direct. Also has a very high quality feel. The remote was hard to get used to at first but I now use it rather than my Harmony Remote as it is easier to use once dialed in. I am a little disconcerted about people bashing the company or receiver due to lack of patience or experience. The manual is clearly written to me and any definitions or procedures I did not understand were rectified by an internet search. My 3808 has always performed as designed. I have 8 Boston VR series spekers, Toshiba HDA35 HDDVD, DirectTV HR21-700, Denon DP35 turntable and stream I tunes with Twonky Media on my wireless network. My retailer also matched pricing with a retailer described in this forum.
> 
> I could not be happier with my purchase. Anybody agree with me?




It's good to be fsd350.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12435190
> 
> 
> 3808 excellence. I have not had any issues with my 3808 and it is performing above all my expectations. I have not had any issues with internet radio, the firmware updates, Audyssey setup, upconversion to 1080i or HDMI signal degradation. I am a previous Yamaha, Onkyo and JBL receiver/amplifier owner. It is the best sounding receiver I have ever owned and sounded much fuller than the Onkyo 875 or Yamaha 3800 to my ears. The others sounded tinny to me when set flat and direct. Also has a very high quality feel. The remote was hard to get used to at first but I now use it rather than my Harmony Remote as it is easier to use once dialed in. I am a little disconcerted about people bashing the company or receiver due to lack of patience or experience. The manual is clearly written to me and any definitions or procedures I did not understand were rectified by an internet search. My 3808 has always performed as designed. I have 8 Boston VR series spekers, Toshiba HDA35 HDDVD, DirectTV HR21-700, Denon DP35 turntable and stream I tunes with Twonky Media on my wireless network. My retailer also matched pricing with a retailer described in this forum.
> 
> I could not be happier with my purchase. Anybody agree with me?



+1


Granted there is a learning curve but many people don't take the time to learn how to setup and use this product before crying foul. Between reading the manual and searching for specific topics on this forum I have had ZERO issues and lots of fun.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12434680
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed on the Harmony database. If you enter AVR-3808CI, you only get 2 zones to define. If you enter AVR-3808, you get all three. The key selections between the two model numbers are not the same either.



Can you tell me whether your profile has the D/ST button on the Denon RC-1068 remote?


This is the button that switches between stereo and direct. As far as I can tell, the "AVR-3808ci" Harmony profile does not have it, and I was not able to learn it. I have not tried to learn it in "RAW" mode, however.


----------



## fsd350

Good way to put it Carrera. There is a learning curve and new parameters to understand, learn or research with any new product. Some things are trial and error. That is part of the enjoyment for me.


----------



## D53

I've counted up my HDMI devices for our new home theater system, and I have 5. So, which receiver should I go with? I've narrowed it down to the Sony ST-DA5300ES and the Denon3808ci.


I'm worried about the synch problems, black crush, as well as the truncated blacks and whites that I've read about on this thread with regards to the Sony. I can live with the Denon's lack of proper de-interlacing of a 1080i signal. We are going to have a universal remote control. Furthermore, the HDTV will be in a separate room from all of our components. I am leaning towards the Denon due to its relative lack of problems, and just use an HDMI swith box to attach the 5th HDMI device. However, I have a wife, and if it would make life easier for her to be able to see five separate input options on the Sony OSD, then I think the nod goes to the Sony, although I am still worried about the Sony problems.


Having never used a universal remote control, I don't know if having 5 input options on the OSD makes any difference. Also, the tv will be an SBR4, so the Sony implementation of CEC may be of some use, if it would help to make the setup easier for my wife to use.


Any advice out there as to which way to go?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12434742
> 
> 
> I now have the 3808 displaying trueHD for blu-ray and everythingsounds great. one issue i have is playing music or using internet radio. It seems like all treble and no bass. my car stero blows it away. Anyone know why its like this? I get plenty of bass on movies a ver good balance. But not much at all with music



As discussed in many other posts..


The Denon stores the subwoofer / speaker configuration separately for stereo under Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> 2ch Direct/Stereo.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12436056
> 
> 
> Can you tell me whether your profile has the D/ST button on the Denon RC-1068 remote?
> 
> 
> This is the button that switches between stereo and direct. As far as I can tell, the "AVR-3808ci" Harmony profile does not have it, and I was not able to learn it. I have not tried to learn it in "RAW" mode, however.



I don't see a D/ST. Closest I see is a Direct, Stereo, PureDirect and PureDirectOnOff.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D53* /forum/post/12436142
> 
> 
> We are going to have a universal remote control. Furthermore, the HDTV will be in a separate room from all of our components. I am leaning towards the Denon due to its relative lack of problems, and just use an HDMI swith box to attach the 5th HDMI device. However, I have a wife, and if it would make life easier for her to be able to see five separate input options on the Sony OSD, then I think the nod goes to the Sony, although I am still worried about the Sony problems.
> 
> 
> Having never used a universal remote control, I don't know if having 5 input options on the OSD makes any difference. Also, the tv will be an SBR4, so the Sony implementation of CEC may be of some use, if it would help to make the setup easier for my wife to use.



If you go for a Harmony remote, you'll never have to worry about input switching. The remote does it all for you. I would suggest the Harmony 880 or 720.


The Denon does all you to change the labels on the inputs. I renamed my labels as "TiVo," "Blu-ray," etc.


I think the Denon is the better product.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12436215
> 
> 
> I don't see a D/ST. Closest I see is a Direct, Stereo, PureDirect and PureDirectOnOff.



Thanks, those are the same options I have.










Guess I will try learning that D/ST button in raw mode, then.


----------



## bfdtv

Two tips I thought I would mention:

If you use digital inputs (HDMI, optical, coax) then you can eliminate the "clicking" sound heard when changing inputs.


To do that, hit Menu on the Denon remote and go to Source Select -> Input mode. Change it to Digital rather than Auto. Repeat for each source.



You can set certain inputs (such as TV and DVD) to use "Audyssey" and others (such as CD, Network audio) to "Audyssey Flat."

From the setup menu, select Auto Setup -> Option -> Room EQ -> Assign. Go back to the main menu.


Choose Source Select to select the input whose settings you want to change. Go back to the main menu.


Choose Parameters -> Audio -> Room EQ, and then select the form of equalization you want for that input.


To confirm / check your settings for that input, go back to the main menu and choose Information -> Status -> Main Zone.


You'll need to page down (down arrow) to see all settings.


Repeat steps #2-4 for each input.


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12436196
> 
> 
> As discussed in many other posts..
> 
> 
> The Denon stores the subwoofer / speaker configuration separately for stereo under Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> 2ch Direct/Stereo.



Thanks I had looked there but left it at basic. I just changed it to custom and put

front small was large

sub yes

sub LFE

crossover 80 hz was 60


Question is the crossover setting correct my guess is it was just for the sub

It does sounds 100000 times better now


After making these changes if I go to the internet music screen it says mode not supported on my TV and I dont get the OSD anymore. I did before unless it is something else I changed that caused this .


Any help would be great


Thanks in advance


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12436619
> 
> 
> Thanks I had looked there but left it at basic. I just changed it to custom and put
> 
> front small was large
> 
> sub yes
> 
> sub LFE
> 
> crossover 80 hz was 60
> 
> 
> Question is the crossover setting correct my guess is it was just for the sub
> 
> It does sounds 100000 times better now
> 
> 
> After making these changes if I go to the internet music screen it says mode not supported on my TV and I dont get the OSD anymore. I did before unless it is something else I changed that caused this .
> 
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I figured it out it was because I had shut off IP scaler turned it back to A to H and it works now !!


Could someone please just answer the crossover question


Thanks again


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12436467
> 
> 
> Two tips I thought I would mention:
> 
> If you use digital inputs (HDMI, optical, coax) then you can eliminate the "clicking" sound heard when changing inputs.
> 
> 
> To do that, hit Menu on the Denon remote and go to Source Select -> Input mode. Change it to Digital rather than Auto. Repeat for each source.
> 
> 
> 
> You can set certain inputs (such as TV and DVD) to use "Audyssey" and others (such as CD, Network audio) to "Audyssey Flat."
> 
> From the setup menu, select Auto Setup -> Option -> Room EQ -> Assign. Go back to the main menu.
> 
> 
> Choose Source Select to select the input whose settings you want to change. Go back to the main menu.
> 
> 
> Choose Parameters -> Audio -> Room EQ, and then select the form of equalization you want for that input.
> 
> 
> To confirm / check your settings for that input, go back to the main menu and choose Information -> Status -> Main Zone.
> 
> 
> You'll need to page down (down arrow) to see see all settings.
> 
> 
> Repeat steps #2-4 for each input.



How do you use separate input source i.e. DVD and CD while both are from the DVD player?

Do you use HDMI for DVD and Optical for CD?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12436913
> 
> 
> How do you use separate input source i.e. DVD and CD while both are from the DVD player?
> 
> Do you use HDMI for DVD and Optical for CD?



You might be able to do that, but I have a separate player for music.


----------



## kyle454

*Ok, I have hooked up my 3808ci receiver and completed Audyssey...

I have my HR21 HD DVR hooked up via component in/out...

Do I want i/p scaler set to Off, AtoH, or AtoH&HtoH? I have nothing analog hooked up...

also, do I want color space RGB or YCrCb?

I have a Panny 1080i 8th Gen plasma TV.*


----------



## longbow

I received the 3808Ci from 6AVE.com late yesterday, so this morning was a busy time. I disconnected the 3805 from it's temporary set up and hooked up the 3808.


Equipment list is:


Denon 3808CI

Samsung 1400 Blu-Ray

Toshiba A-35 HD DVD

Samsung 4071 40" 120hz 1080p/24p LCD

SVS SBS-01 front and rear

SVS SCS-01 Center

M&K MX-150 THX sub

Oh...local cable co with NO HD CHANNELS also going in via S-Video


I am using the Monster Cable 1000 series HDNI cables. 3 of them 1 to each player to the 3808 and then one from the 3808 to the Samsung 4071. These cables are rated for 120hz and 10.2 Gb/sec. (For $129 per cable they better sing and dance as well!! )










The new on screen display is a nice upgrade from the black and white typewriter look of the old Denon. Set up took only about 30 minutes including using the Audyssey for the surround set up.


1st disk in was the Free HD DVD of the Bourne Identity which is included within the box along with a free copy of 300. It looked great going direct from the A-35 to the Samsung at 24p. Via the 3808 gave the same great pricture. Like looking through a large window. Amazing. No difference with the 3808 as a pass through. Great sound as well through the Audyssey calibrated surround sound.


Next was a Blu-Ray of the Fantastic Four and the Rise of the Silver Surfer. Same scenario with the 3808 as a pass through. Same awesome picture with great sound. Both players went in via HDMI Inputs 1 and 2 then out via the HDMI Monitor out to HDMI 1 on the LCD. The Denon makes for a beautiful HDMI switcher..







Sound was great and easy to set up. it also recognized the DHCP and has an IP assigned within the home network.


Now if the local cable guys would add just ONE HD channel....really!!!??? What's their hurry?


FWIW I have a Blu-Ray and HD-DVD of 300 and they are virtually identical played via either format. Sound is good too.


That's all for now. Thanks to all for their great input into the forum!


----------



## fsd350

Forcemany

Before I received my HDA35 I was doing as you described with my Sony DVD/SACD player with component out optical for DVD and coaxial for CD. Also selected component from HR21 as video source on CD to watch TV while listening to music. (You can not use an HDMI video source that is already committed). I select this component video source with all my music sources to enjoy this feature.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12436467
> 
> 
> Two tips I thought I would mention:
> 
> If you use digital inputs (HDMI, optical, coax) then you can eliminate the "clicking" sound heard when changing inputs.
> 
> 
> To do that, hit Menu on the Denon remote and go to Source Select -> Input mode. Change it to Digital rather than Auto. Repeat for each source.



Dont suppose there is a similar way to eliminate the clicking when pressing Mute is there?


----------



## Citivas

I want to set the 3808 to use the surround speakers for my 2-channel tuner, iPod and Internet Radio sources. It looks like I set this in Surround Modes and it looks like there are two primary choices: Dolby PlIIx /Dolby PLII or DTS NEO:6.


Is either generally better for these music sources? Sorry, I'm a complete newbie when it comes to using surround for music sources. Thanks.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12440365
> 
> 
> Dont suppose there is a similar way to eliminate the clicking when pressing Mute is there?



Not that I know of.


Under Manual Setup -> Zone Setup, you can set the default mute level to -40dB attenuation. Depending on the sensitivity of your speakers, that might have the same effect as mute without the clicking sound. I have not tried that myself.


----------



## OmarF




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12435190
> 
> 
> 3808 excellence. I have not had any issues with my 3808 and it is performing above all my expectations. I have not had any issues with internet radio, the firmware updates, Audyssey setup, upconversion to 1080i or HDMI signal degradation. I am a previous Yamaha, Onkyo and JBL receiver/amplifier owner. It is the best sounding receiver I have ever owned and sounded much fuller than the Onkyo 875 or Yamaha 3800 to my ears. The others sounded tinny to me when set flat and direct. Also has a very high quality feel. The remote was hard to get used to at first but I now use it rather than my Harmony Remote as it is easier to use once dialed in. I am a little disconcerted about people bashing the company or receiver due to lack of patience or experience. The manual is clearly written to me and any definitions or procedures I did not understand were rectified by an internet search. My 3808 has always performed as designed. I have 8 Boston VR series spekers, Toshiba HDA35 HDDVD, DirectTV HR21-700, Denon DP35 turntable and stream I tunes with Twonky Media on my wireless network. My retailer also matched pricing with a retailer described in this forum.
> 
> I could not be happier with my purchase. Anybody agree with me?



Agreed. My 3808 is amazing. Blows my 3805 out the door, and with the Auyssey just sounds out of this world. Detail, clarity, flexibility. But yes, there is a learning curve.


----------



## mauiguy100

did anyone get the S.A. 8300hd working with their 3808 through hdmi? I get a on screen message from the 8300 saying the dvi/hdmi signal is blocked for copy protesction


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12440891
> 
> 
> Not that I know of.
> 
> 
> Under Manual Setup -> Zone Setup, you can set the default mute level to -40dB attenuation. Depending on the sensitivity of your speakers, that might have the same effect as mute without the clicking sound. I have not tried that myself.



I use this setting and can confirm there is no clicking.I also would like to add to the recent postive posts about the 3808.I did extensive research and auditioning of a few of the newer models from Onkyo,Yamaha,Pioneer,etc. and ended up with the 3808(it's only competion was the 4308) it has performed as advertised and has not given my any problems at all,needless to say I'm a very satisfied owner.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12440365
> 
> 
> Dont suppose there is a similar way to eliminate the clicking when pressing Mute is there?



Kirby. Is that sound coming from the AVR it self or your speakers? I have a clicking noise coming from my AVR when I mute on/off. It sounds like a relay to me.


----------



## Gouty

Anyone out there new to owning this level of AV equipment? I'm making the jump from a five year + old, $300 Pioneer unit (which has been good to me) to the 3808. Just wondering what I can expect overall in terms of improved audio fidelity.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12442117
> 
> 
> Kirby. Is that sound coming from the AVR it self or your speakers? I have a clicking noise coming from my AVR when I mute on/off. It sounds like a relay to me.



Yeah its the AVR relay I am talking about also. I changed the main zone mute to -40db instead of Full, and no more clicking, much nicer.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12439014
> 
> 
> Forcemany
> 
> Before I received my HDA35 I was doing as you described with my Sony DVD/SACD player with component out optical for DVD and coaxial for CD. Also selected component from HR21 as video source on CD to watch TV while listening to music. *(You can not use an HDMI video source that is already committed).* I select this component video source with all my music sources to enjoy this feature.



Can you explain what you mean by this?


I was trying to pass a DVD's video via HDMI and audio via DenonLink simultaneously from the same source. I could not get this to work....got the audio to work, but saw only the DENON logo on a black background. When I got the video on screen, the audio was down-mixed 2.0 (older DVD player with HDMI 1.2).


Thanks.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12443393
> 
> *Can you explain what you mean by this?*




He is referring to "Video Select" that is located in each Source>Other>Video Select. This allows you to select which video source you wish to associate with an audio source. ie listen to FM radio, NET radio, XM radio, and watch TV.....BUT the video source must be connected via analog not HDMI. see pic. note. One reason I use Component to connect my cable box to the Denon.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12442767
> 
> 
> Yeah its the AVR relay I am talking about also. I changed the main zone mute to -40db instead of Full, and no more clicking, much nicer.



Ah. I hadn't seen that setting before. No more clicking relay. Thanks.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mauiguy100* /forum/post/12441908
> 
> 
> did anyone get the S.A. 8300hd working with their 3808 through hdmi? I get a on screen message from the 8300 saying the dvi/hdmi signal is blocked for copy protesction



I do. Try turning the 8300HD (mine is the DVR version) on first, and then the receiver. It sounds like it may be a handshake issue.


----------



## fsd350

bwclark


Sorry for the confusion. You can not bundle HDMI with another Source. If you select HDMI as a source it must be the only osurce for a given source input. I was referring to using the HDMI ouput on my HR21 Sat Box for the satellite source and the component outputs on the Sat Box for my Music Sources to watch tv while listening to music. I was not able to use the HDMI output of my Sat Box for Video on any other source selections.


----------



## jhette

Okay, just got my 4308 and having some issues I cannot figure out. Here is the equipment connected and method of connection.


PS > HDMI >Set to output 1080P

Motorola 3416 > HDMI > Set to output 1080i

Sony DVD Changer > Component, Analogue and Optical > Set not to upscale

Denon 4308 to Sony 52XBR5 >HDMI


Denon is set to output audio to TV (speakers not yet setup)


All firmware updates applied to all components.


The problems I have are:


The PS3 and Motorola work fine but when I try to use the DVD changer there is no Audio to the TV. The Denon is recieving the audio as it displays Dolby Digital but will not pass it on. My HK AVR745 did this without problem.


The second issue is that I want all signals upscaled to 1080P but the Sony shows the signal coming in to be 1080i.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Hello all.


A new version of Command3808 has been released.


Command3808 is free software (including source code) that allows you to control your Denon 3808CI via the telnet protocol. Some users even report that it works with the 4308CI.


The new version now includes zone support amongst other improvements.


Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12443841
> 
> 
> He is referring to "Video Select" that is located in each Source>Other>Video Select. This allows you to select which video source you wish to associate with an audio source. ie listen to FM radio, NET radio, XM radio, and watch TV.....BUT the video source must be connected via analog not HDMI. see pic. note. One reason I use Component to connect my cable box to the Denon.



OK, I think that explains it. If I am in-putting 5.1 audio through DenonLink from my DVD player, I _cannot_ also select HDMI for video from that same source, correct?


By your example, if you are using Component to connect your cable box to the '08, you will not be able to upscale your video, as component is the limiting factor in the chain due to HDCP....right?


----------



## fsd350

You should be able to if you select video as HDMI and audio as Dlink in the DVD source menu. The component video out on my sat box is 1080i and so is the resolution on my current TV, which is a non issue. I am able to upscale the 480i component output from my older Sony DVD/SACD player to 1080i into HDMI through the 3808ci. I am not sure how HDCP comes into play as HDCP has not had any effect any of my sources or upconversion/conversion for analog to HDMI/digital into my TV from the Denon thus far. My TV is connected to the Denon through HDMI only. Hope that helps


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12445531
> 
> 
> You should be able to if you select video as HDMI and audio as Dlink in the DVD source menu.....Hope that helps



I think this is where I ran into my problem. When I selected HDMI for video, DLink was unavailable. When I selected DLink for audio and Source>Other>Video Select>HDMI, I got a blank screen or the DENON walpaper.


I think this is what bwclark meant when he wrote that you can't "bundle" HDMI with another source.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12445531
> 
> 
> You should be able to if you select video as HDMI and audio as Dlink in the DVD source menu.....Hope that helps



I think this is where I ran into my problem. When I selected HDMI for video, DLink was unavailable. When I selected DLink for audio and Source>Other>Video Select>HDMI, I got the DENON walpaper screen.


I thought this is what you meant when you wrote you can't "bundle" HDMI with another source.


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12430450
> 
> 
> I posted the following in the AVR-4308ci thread, but I thought I should repost it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to restate it for emphasis, do *not mess with your Denon* while it is updating the firmware. There may be periods of time where it appears to be doing absolutely nothing, but it is *still working on the update*. The initial firmware update will take about an hour, potentially 90+ minutes if you have a slower broadband connection.
> 
> 
> The best time to update the firmware is probably right before you go to bed so you will not be tempted to mess with it before it is done.



Equipment:


Sony KDSR60XBR2

Oppo 971HD - ordered the Toshiba HD-A35 (arrival is due on Tuesday)

Paradigm Speakers (left / right only) - i know..sad but true

X-Box 360 (component only - no HDMI)

Verizon FIOS (HD - DVR)


I'm a very lucky owner of the 3808. I was in actually going through the same consumer logic sequence that many of you had by comparing the 3808 to the Onkyo 875. I'm replacing a ten-year old Denon.


I originally bought the Sony 5300ES due to the recommendation of the saleman at my local audio shop. Brought the 5300 home and set it up and the sound was "ehhh.." I experienced some of my minor issues with the 5300 that were consistent on 5300 forum, but the problem that I couldn't get over was the pass-thru of all HDMI signal (no up-scaling on HDMI inputs). But the combination of issues forced me to go shopping. Even my wife was unimpressed with the audio performance of the Sony.


We went to another stereo store, who had the Sony, Pioneer, Denon and Onkyo side by side. Listened to all of the and went Denon again.


Brought the Denon home, hooked it up and was absolutely impressed within the first minute of listening to the audio (even without the Audessy set-up). It was a full bodied sound and it pushed my speakers effortlessly, whereas the Sony seemed to be exerting itself.


The GUI was phenominal and appeared on screen in conjunction with the television (the Sony would cut out video output when accessing the GUI on screen). I know people had complained about the overall layout of the menus, but I felt it wasn't overly complicated.


I had no issues on set-up to any other component and HDMI handshaking was seemless.


After hooking up all the other components, I attempted to run the firmware update. Before running the firmware, I checked the back of the Denon to make sure I had a blinking light and went to the firmware option and selected check for update > update available > Start. The update which was estimated to be appx 60 minutes and completed within that time frame. When I left the Denon, the GUI on the Denon screen indicated starting and updating with the three dots and eventually went to "standby". I didn't receive a confirmation other than the Denon was in "on" status and rechecked firmware update. Said it had updates available and ran it again, but this time it was only 10 minutes.


The only concern I have at this juncture is that it continuously suggests that I have updates available and every time I run the update, it appears to be updating the same processes (which only lasts 10 minutes). Has anyone else experienced this as well?


Other than the small issue with the repeating firmware update issue, I found my second love. I can't wait until I get the Tosh A35 to reap the full audio benefits.


If anyone can provide me some feedback on the firmware updates and to suggest a method to determine what version of the firmware I have on my Denon, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckchay* /forum/post/12447466
> 
> 
> I'm replacing a ten-year old Denon.



Out of curiosity, what Denon are you replacing? I'm considering this as a replacement for my AVR-2700, which I still love. I need the new connections, but would also like to be able to hear a decent improvement in sound for that kind of money.


----------



## tasandkrs

I have the Harmony 890, and I seem to be having some trouble with Denon not powering off. It will power on with no problems, and sometimes it will power off with the all off button, and sometimes it doesn't. What do I need to change in the settings to possibly correct this.


Thanks


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckchay* /forum/post/12447466
> 
> 
> The only concern I have at this juncture is that it continuously suggests that I have updates available and every time I run the update, it appears to be updating the same processes (which only lasts 10 minutes). Has anyone else experienced this as well?
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can provide me some feedback on the firmware updates and to suggest a method to determine what version of the firmware I have on my Denon, it would be greatly appreciated.




Keep doing the update until you see "latest" then you are actually done. It may take many tries to get to that point.


To check your FW ver:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1610


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12447676
> 
> 
> Keep doing the update until you see "latest" then you are actually done. It may take many tries to get to that point.
> 
> 
> To check your FW ver:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1610



Beautiful, I think I just needed some confirmation! And thank you for the link for the firmware version.


----------



## yann13

Hi,


I have my 3808 since september and i am very happy with him









Yesterday I upgraded the firmware (before I was 1.28 and now I am 01.60), it was working very well (upgrade time : 50 minuts).


But, since I upgraded the new firmware, I lost a functionality with webradio.

Before, it was possible to see songs or program title on screen during webradio working.

And now it is not possible, just the radio name is shown.










Somebody has the same problem ?


I didn't see what is new or better with the new firmware, do you see something new or better ?


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/12447567
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what Denon are you replacing? I'm considering this as a replacement for my AVR-2700, which I still love. I need the new connections, but would also like to be able to hear a decent improvement in sound for that kind of money.



This is the audio system that I'm updating:


Denon DRA-375RD (Receiver)

Rotel RCD 855 (CD Player)

Denon DRS-610 (Tape Player)

Paradigm Studio 20


This was perfect for the two bedroom apt that I had, but now that I'm all grown up I had to finally dig in and update the whole set-up. Speakers are next, but that will probably be a in pieces starting with the center and sub. Then new L/Rs and finally rears. Planning on keeping the speakers in the same family (sub I don't think it would matter if I switch to a different brand). I plan to stay within a $2-$3k budget range.


----------



## ShannonT

Thanks for the info!


I notice you preferred the sound of the 3808 over the Sony you tested, but when comparing music on your old Denon and the new, with your current speakers, do you hear a big improvement in sound quality?


----------



## dmcfan

I am now a 3808 owner. I originally replaced my Denon 1803 with the 2808 but after thinking about it and using the 2808 for 2 weeks I returned it for the 3808. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the 2808 as it was a big jump from my 1803 and it really woke up my Def Tech's, but I wanted to be more future proof. I will say that I did not issues with the FW updates and the sound is more clear/cleaner than the 2808 was. So far I am very happy. The new GUI took a little time to get used to but now I like it.


----------



## Roadbike

Does anyone know where I can find (online) the daeler cost of the Denon AVR-1908? Or, does anyone know the dealer cost? trying to determine if I'm getting a fair price.


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/12447929
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> I notice you preferred the sound of the 3808 over the Sony you tested, but when comparing music on your old Denon and the new, with your current speakers, do you hear a big improvement in sound quality?



I'm going to say yes, but its difficult to make the direct one to one comparison because I changed some of the variables; the CD player to the Oppo, Cablevision to Verizon FIOS & an open room layout to a more closed in den.


There was a significant difference in sound quality. Deeper and richer than that of my previous set-up. The most dramatic difference was relative to the audio for TV and DVDs - massive improvement. I heard specific items (such as symbols or chimes) that were not audible to me before. But you have to remember, my old Denon didn't even have digital processing.


I feel that my investment in the Denon 3808 will be rewarded over the next five to ten years. Someone made a previous statement about the ethernet capability very eloquently - the ability to have access in this manner is an asset.


----------



## McGoogan




SushiBill said:


> I have a linksys wireless g router and a linksys wireless gaming adapeter. That doesn't matter though, the WGA will work with your belekin the same as with my linksys.
> 
> 
> I like the wireless idea, but just had a broadband outlet installed behind my TV for PS3 and 3808. I can media share music from my laptop through Windows Media Player 11, so I know I have an internet connection. On my last 50 min call to Denon, they advised to turn of my UPnP on my router, but that was already off. Any other idea why my Internet Radio would not work? I can't see why buying a Linksys router will solve my dilemma? (Denon's recommendation)


----------



## fsd350

Bucknaked,

I get it now, maybe HDMI video and Dlink audio would be available on one of the next firmware upgrades. Denon probably figures you would use HDMI for the video and audio. I thought the Dlink was mainly for SACD or another 'direct' type of input. Are there DVDs out there with SACD audio? As far as bundling I meant the same thing as bwclark had posted earlier from the manual.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12449221
> 
> 
> Bucknaked,
> 
> I get it now, maybe HDMI video and Dlink audio would be available on one of the next firmware upgrades. Denon probably figures you would use HDMI for the video and audio. I thought the Dlink was mainly for SACD or another 'direct' type of input. Are there DVDs out there with SACD audio? As far as bundling I meant the same thing as bwclark had posted earlier from the manual.



My player is a DVD-3910 (DENON). It's a universal player (DVD, SACD, DVD-A). It's only got HDMI 1.1 or 1.2, and won't pas SACD or DVD-A over HDMI.


Now, I mostly use my XA2 to play DVDs, but I still need the 3910 for non-R1 material. Currently, my only option is to go into the set-up menu every time I change from SACD to DVD. DVD-A is further complicated, as I need both the MC audio output and the on-screen menu to select the desired program.


----------



## REFLEX

I'm assuming the general consensus is that these are great units. I was looking at the 2808 until I looked at the back and realized it only had 1 HDMI inputs, and I need 3 (and possible 4 next year) so..... Hmm. Looks like the 3808 it is for me.


Now, I know it decodes DTS:MA and TrueHD when sent Bitstream, what will happen when I set my PS3 or my Panny 30 to output over HDMI as Bitstream for a Uncompressed PCM track off of a Blu-ray disc... does it just send it as bitstream too, or will the player send it as linear in that case? Slightly confused and do not know exactly where to ask, I thought this would be best.


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/12449849
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the general consensus is that these are great units. I was looking at the 2808 until I looked at the back and realized it only had 1 HDMI inputs, and I need 3 (and possible 4 next year) so..... Hmm. Looks like the 3808 it is for me.



It has 2 in 1 out


----------



## REFLEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12449950
> 
> 
> It has 2 in 1 out



Sorry yeah... I don't know what I was thinking. The 2808 has 2 in and 1 out while the 3808 has 4 in and 1 out.


----------



## yann13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/12447775
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have my 3808 since september and i am very happy with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I upgraded the firmware (before I was 1.28 and now I am 01.60), it was working very well (upgrade time : 50 minuts).
> 
> 
> But, since I upgraded the new firmware, I lost a functionality with webradio.
> 
> Before, it was possible to see songs or program title on screen during webradio working.
> 
> And now it is not possible, just the radio name is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has the same problem ?
> 
> 
> I didn't see what is new or better with the new firmware, do you see something new or better ?



Nobody have the same problem ?


----------



## drj2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tasandkrs* /forum/post/12447667
> 
> 
> I have the Harmony 890, and I seem to be having some trouble with Denon not powering off. It will power on with no problems, and sometimes it will power off with the all off button, and sometimes it doesn't. What do I need to change in the settings to possibly correct this.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have the same remote. Unfortunately, I am not at home so I cannot provide you with step by step instrucitons. I beleive the setting you want is under the device settings in your harmony desktop software. You need to increase the time of the inter-device delay. I believe I increase mine by 500ms and the 3808 turns on and off as it should.


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duckchay* /forum/post/12447752
> 
> 
> Beautiful, I think I just needed some confirmation! And thank you for the link for the firmware version.



Just an update and report the firmware was fully updated to 1.57 with no errors or problems.


Previously, I would recheck the 3808 for firmware updates (subsequent to the first update) and the 3808 would indicate that there was so I would proceed to update the firmware. Those subsequent updates took appx 10 minutes and I repeated that process almost 6 times, and finally checked the firmware version (which indicated I was at 1.57).


When I checked to see if there was updates available, the 3808 would indicate that updates were available, which I took as I needed to update the firmware. Needless to say, all those previous updates were unnecessary and redundant.


Slightly embarrassed, but still in my learning curve. Popped in Lord of the Rings and the 3808 sang to me. Tomorrow I'm going to start messing around with the other functions - lots to do!


----------



## Duckchay

Received this from Denon, thought it may be useful to any 3808 owners. Also provides a listing of the firmware version for all update components on p.5 (cont p.6).

 

Website AVR-3808CI Firmware Update.pdf 312.1025390625k . file


----------



## Ferris00

I finally decided on the AVR-3808ci. Thanks for everyone's input. I had been comparing and doing price checks and thanks to this forum and Fatwallet, I got a good deal that is still going on @ 6th Ave. (authorized dealer). Also went for the price on the 5-year warranty. I can't give you a number but it was below anything I have found online. Also free shipping, no tax here in CA (YMMV). Now I just have to wait.


Call 877-684-2831 and speak to David at x8474.


----------



## dk10438

is it really possible to brick a unit if the firmware update is done incorrectly? i got impatient (either that or my 3808ci froze) and i turned it off mid update and restarted it. it updated correctly and i'm not having any problems...


----------



## oz390gta

I have just purchased 3808. I am pretty good with home AV stuff up until Component video, HDMI has left me behind hence the upgrade. I now have a problem. I want to connect numerous sources (HDMI, S-video, composite) to the amp and then have an individual HDMI connection to my HD TV mounted on the wall. I want the audio to come out of the 3808 to my surround speakers not the speakers on the TV.


How do I do this, I can't seem to find a option to do this?


Thanks


oz390gat


----------



## fsd350

yann 13,


I thought I had the same issue at first, but some stations show song and artist while some do not. I do not remember if more stations were showing the info before the fw upgrade


----------



## rtlancaster

So, I am about to pull the trigger on some speakers for my home, and they are 4 ohm speakers. I looked at the back of the 3808, and it says 6-16 ohms. So, my heart sank a bit. I went on this thread, and searached to see if anyone is doing this, and I have 1 post that says its fine, and 1 post that says it won't work, and the receiver shuts off. Does anyone know for sure if this will or will not work? Thanks!


-Todd


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oz390gta* /forum/post/12453239
> 
> 
> I have just purchased 3808. I am pretty good with home AV stuff up until Component video, HDMI has left me behind hence the upgrade. I now have a problem. I want to connect numerous sources (HDMI, S-video, composite) to the amp and then have an individual HDMI connection to my HD TV mounted on the wall. I want the audio to come out of the 3808 to my surround speakers not the speakers on the TV.
> 
> 
> How do I do this, I can't seem to find a option to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> oz390gat



Keep looking....see pic...you need to select AMP.


----------



## kyle454

*anyone know if the 3808ci has a internal temp sensor?










is anyone using something to cool down their unit?*


----------



## banderson317

I'm looking at the 3808 myself and I was wondering if it would match up well with my speakers (PSB T55's) I'm a HT novice so I'm looking for a little help. Here are the speaker spec's:










Frequency Range

On Axis @ 0° ±1.5dB 45-20,000 Hz

On Axis @ 0° ±3dB 32-23,000 Hz

Off Axis @ 30° ±1.5dB 45-10,000 Hz

Lf Cutoff -10dB 28 Hz

Sensitivity

1w (2.83V) @ 1m, IEC-filtered Pink Noise, C-weighted

Anechoic Chamber 91 dB

Typical Listening Room 93 dB

Impedence

Nominal 6 Ohms

Minimum 4 Ohms

Input Power

RMS, Clipping 
Recommended 10-175 Watts

Program 125 Watts


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtlancaster* /forum/post/12453694
> 
> 
> So, I am about to pull the trigger on some speakers for my home, and they are 4 ohm speakers. I looked at the back of the 3808, and it says 6-16 ohms. So, my heart sank a bit. I went on this thread, and searached to see if anyone is doing this, and I have 1 post that says its fine, and 1 post that says it won't work, and the receiver shuts off. Does anyone know for sure if this will or will not work? Thanks!
> 
> 
> -Todd



I'm running the Axiom M80s, which have a 4 Ohm impedance, and they work just fine.


----------



## Duckchay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12454923
> 
> *is anyone using something to cool down their unit?*



I haven't had the unit for very long, but it doesn't seem unreasonably warm. Not really sure if you had a specific concern other than the radiant heat given off by the unit, but its not excessive. The most obvious solution is to keep the unit well ventilated (e.g. don't put a phone book on top of the unit). I have components that sit on either side of the Denon but there is a gap of 1 1/2 - 2 inches between the units and about 6 inches of clearance above the receiver.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12454923
> 
> *anyone know if the 3808ci has a internal temp sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone using something to cool down their unit?*




No issues with heat for my unit.


----------



## bren-ji

I've been following the posts here for a good while and finally decided on the AVR-3808ci. Thanks for all the posts with good questions, input, and helpful hints. I'm sure when my unit arrives (in about a week) that I will have questions and will rely on you good folks to help me along. I got the same deal as a lot of other folks @ 6th Ave (authorized dealer - Call 877-684-2831 and talk to David at x8474).


----------



## mauiguy100

new 3808ci owner, first report

I'm happy with my new unit and found it easier to set up than I had thought. It found my network by its self. I did a firmware upgrade through the web interface sucsessfully on my first try. The internet radio and podcasts worked without any fiddling. My harmony 890 pro works well with the unit.

The only thing I havn't got working is my S.A. 8300hd to pass through the 3808ci over HDMI. I currently have to run it direct by hdmi to my panasonic plasma and then digital coax to the 3808. Overall I'm happy with the unit don't let the horror stories of difficult setups stop you! Oh yeah it sounds good as well


----------



## pernilleib

I was through the same as you. First Denon 2808 and then the 3808. I had decided to keep the 3808, but lent an Onkyo 875 to compare. And as a long time Denon owner, I am sorry to say that the Onkyo 875 had a much cleaner sound. Classical music, opera & Jazz. SACD in Stereo. In surround movies there were no big difference. A Yamaha 3800 was very much like the Denon 2808 in sound. I have now returned all recievers and waiting for an Onkyo 905.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12448044
> 
> 
> I am now a 3808 owner. I originally replaced my Denon 1803 with the 2808 but after thinking about it and using the 2808 for 2 weeks I returned it for the 3808. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the 2808 as it was a big jump from my 1803 and it really woke up my Def Tech's, but I wanted to be more future proof. I will say that I did not issues with the FW updates and the sound is more clear/cleaner than the 2808 was. So far I am very happy. The new GUI took a little time to get used to but now I like it.


----------



## yann13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12453269
> 
> 
> yann 13,
> 
> 
> I thought I had the same issue at first, but some stations show song and artist while some do not. I do not remember if more stations were showing the info before the fw upgrade



I am sure before upgrade song title was showing and now with the same satition I have juste name radio showing.


----------



## xodus

When watching TV or DVDs I have never been able to see the volume level when I change it on-screen. When I am streaming music from my computer it the volume level shows up on-screen when I turn it up or down. What do I have to do to see the volume control? The receiver is not a position where I can the face of it so looking at the receiver to see what I have the volume set at doesn't work for me.


I have the i/p scaler set for A to H so I can access the GUI.


The Denon is connected to a Panny TH-58PH10Uk via HDMI to DVI.


Thank you for any advice.


----------



## RSTide

I just discovered something interesting about the firmware update that may help some people.


Sorry if if this has already been posted...


I have a 3808, and was having a problem with persistent "3 min" update no matter how many times I repeated the update.


Then, I changed DHCP from 'off', to 'on', and voila...firmware update now says "latest"!


This is obivously a bug, and hopefully will be fixed, but this may help you in the mean time.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12454923
> 
> *anyone know if the 3808ci has a internal temp sensor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone using something to cool down their unit?*



Not sure about the temperature sensor (common sense would indicate there is one, but don't take it for granted).


I keep my 3808 in a cabinet, but, when I run it, the door to the cabinet stays open. Proper natural air flow heat exchange is required for the longevity of the device.


The unit also has a bit of a gap on top (2" or so), with no other device sitting directly on top of the 3808.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xodus* /forum/post/12456851
> 
> 
> When watching TV or DVDs I have never been able to see the volume level when I change it on-screen. When I am streaming music from my computer it the volume level shows up on-screen when I turn it up or down. What do I have to do to see the volume control? The receiver is not a position where I can the face of it so looking at the receiver to see what I have the volume set at doesn't work for me.
> 
> 
> I have the i/p scaler set for A to H so I can access the GUI.
> 
> 
> The Denon is connected to a Panny TH-58PH10Uk via HDMI to DVI.
> 
> 
> Thank you for any advice.




Check under Manual Setup>Options>GUI>Master Volume......see pic....it should be ON.

Doesn't make sense why it would work with NET and not TV?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12456905
> 
> 
> I just discovered something interesting about the firmware update that may help some people.
> 
> 
> Sorry if if this has already been posted...
> 
> 
> I have a 3808, and was having a problem with persistent "3 min" update no matter how many times I repeated the update.
> 
> 
> Then, I changed DHCP from 'off', to 'on', and voila...firmware update now says "latest"!
> 
> 
> This is obivously a bug, and hopefully will be fixed, but this may help you in the mean time.



I suspect that's just coincidence. I've been able to sporadically get "Latest" but it reverts back to "3 min" in a few hours. I can't see how DHCP could affect this (and in a few cases switching it like this could even screw up a setup). If it stays at "Latest" for several days, then please let me know but right now I'm unconvinced.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12458054
> 
> 
> I suspect that's just coincidence. I've been able to sporadically get "Latest" but it reverts back to "3 min" in a few hours. I can't see how DHCP could affect this (and in a few cases switching it like this could even screw up a setup). If it stays at "Latest" for several days, then please let me know but right now I'm unconvinced.



I'm not sure if it's coincidence. After I got "latest" firmware with DHCP on, I switched DHCP off again, tried firmware update, and sure enough got a 3min update again. Then, I turned DHCP to on, re-did the firmware check, and got "latest" again.


I have run the firmware update multiple times (at least 10) before this, and have always gotten 3 min update until I turned DHCP on.


I'll let you know if something changes.


----------



## banderson317

I'm sure this has come up before but can't find it in a search. My speaker impedance says:

_Impedence

Nominal 6 Ohms

Minimum 4 Ohms_


But in the 3808 manual, it says to _use only speakers with an impedance of 6 - 16 ohms._


I find this hard to believe since front speakers are middle of the road, certainly not high-end.


Will this still work or do I need an additional amp?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtlancaster* /forum/post/12453694
> 
> 
> So, I am about to pull the trigger on some speakers for my home, and they are 4 ohm speakers. I looked at the back of the 3808, and it says 6-16 ohms. So, my heart sank a bit. I went on this thread, and searached to see if anyone is doing this, and I have 1 post that says its fine, and 1 post that says it won't work, and the receiver shuts off. Does anyone know for sure if this will or will not work? Thanks!



see page 10 of the pdf manual.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12454923
> 
> 
> anyone know if the 3808ci has a internal temp sensor?



also see page 10 of the pdf manual!


kyle, please stop posting in bold. it's inconsiderate.


----------



## Kirby Baker

Whats the verdict with uPNP and this receiver? I had to turn mine off to get the updates, but ever since then, when the receiver is hooked to my ethernet switch, all kinds of craziness happens! My wireless goes out, laptop cant connect. Routing seems to puke, and other wired PC's cant access the net. At this point I have to keep the 3808 disconnected from the ethernet. If it matters, I am using Netgear wireless router and switches. Having uPNP on or off in this case didnt seem to matter much, in both cases I had to hard reset my router and switch.


----------



## REFLEX

When sending the unit Bitstream from something like a Panasonic BD player or the PS3, what will the 3808 do when these units send it Uncompressed PCM? What happens, do the players send it out and the 3808 decodes it like TrueHD or DTS:MA, or what.. slightly confused on this one aspect.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/12459652
> 
> 
> When sending the unit Bitstream from something like a Panasonic BD player or the PS3, what will the 3808 do when these units send it Uncompressed PCM? What happens, do the players send it out and the 3808 decodes it like TrueHD or DTS:MA, or what.. slightly confused on this one aspect.



The PS3 will not send bitstream output for TrueHD or DTS-HD MA. Only three Blu-ray players do that -- the Panasonic DMP-BD30, Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD, and Samsung BD-P1400.


With bitstream output from these players, you see the name of the codec -- such as Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA -- on the Denon's display.


With uncompressed audio (LPCM) tracks, you see "Multichannel" input on the Denon's display.


----------



## Babel_Fish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12459603
> 
> 
> Whats the verdict with uPNP and this receiver? I had to turn mine off to get the updates, but ever since then, when the receiver is hooked to my ethernet switch, all kinds of craziness happens! My wireless goes out, laptop cant connect. Routing seems to puke, and other wired PC's cant access the net. At this point I have to keep the 3808 disconnected from the ethernet. If it matters, I am using Netgear wireless router and switches. Having uPNP on or off in this case didnt seem to matter much, in both cases I had to hard reset my router and switch.



I have a linksys (version 1.0!) router and I never had a problem with my 4308. I went and updated the firmware and BAM, all sorts of problems. I tried the UPnP setting and it didn't do anything. What I ended up doing at first was backup my settings to a file, reset to factory defaults and then reload the settings from the file. That ended up not working. I next reset to factory defaults and manually redid all of my settings and I have yet to have a problem. So this is what I would recommend:


1. Ensure you have the latest firmware.

2. Copy all of your settings to paper.

3. Reset your router to factory defaults.

4. Manually reconfigure your router to your settings from step 2.

4a. I left the UPnP setting to the default setting.


I have been running bug-free for several weeks now.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Babel_Fish* /forum/post/12459868
> 
> 
> I have a linksys (version 1.0!) router and I never had a problem with my 4308. I went and updated the firmware and BAM, all sorts of problems. I tried the UPnP setting and it didn't do anything. What I ended up doing at first was backup my settings to a file, reset to factory defaults and then reload the settings from the file. That ended up not working. I next reset to factory defaults and manually redid all of my settings and I have yet to have a problem. So this is what I would recommend:
> 
> 
> 1. Ensure you have the latest firmware.
> 
> 2. Copy all of your settings to paper.
> 
> 3. Reset your router to factory defaults.
> 
> 4. Manually reconfigure your router to your settings from step 2.
> 
> 4a. I left the UPnP setting to the default setting.
> 
> 
> I have been running bug-free for several weeks now.



Regarding step #2 (and NO, I have not tried it yet)


Under the Web Interface, there is a way to save the settings to the cofig file.


I was wondering if the settings can be restored to the receiver if the config file is used to LOAD the settings "into" the receiver, via a web browser.


I will try this at some point...


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12458837
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's coincidence. After I got "latest" firmware with DHCP on, I switched DHCP off again, tried firmware update, and sure enough got a 3min update again. Then, I turned DHCP to on, re-did the firmware check, and got "latest" again.
> 
> 
> I have run the firmware update multiple times (at least 10) before this, and have always gotten 3 min update until I turned DHCP on.
> 
> 
> I'll let you know if something changes.



On page 20 of the manual, Denon expect your router support DHCP or it will not function. This means you need to turn DHCP on as it will auto assign IP address to Denon.


----------



## Babel_Fish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12459909
> 
> 
> Regarding step #2 (and NO, I have not tried it yet)
> 
> 
> Under the Web Interface, there is a way to save the settings to the cofig file.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the settings can be restored to the receiver if the config file is used to LOAD the settings "into" the receiver, via a web browser.
> 
> 
> I will try this at some point...



I saw that but have not tried it yet. All of my steps are for the router. The receiver takes no part in the process. (Just to clarify)


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/12447775
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have my 3808 since september and i am very happy with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I upgraded the firmware (before I was 1.28 and now I am 01.60), it was working very well (upgrade time : 50 minuts).
> 
> 
> But, since I upgraded the new firmware, I lost a functionality with webradio.
> 
> Before, it was possible to see songs or program title on screen during webradio working.
> 
> And now it is not possible, just the radio name is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody has the same problem ?
> 
> 
> I didn't see what is new or better with the new firmware, do you see something new or better ?



I guess your right. I was wondering what I did to loose song titles. Didn't put two and two together. I use to get them before updating to 1.57 also.










mark


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12460041
> 
> 
> On page 20 of the manual, Denon expect your router support DHCP or it will not function. This means you need to turn DHCP on as it will auto assign IP address to Denon.



The manual is misleading. The Denon works perfectly well with DHCP off. Of course, you have to assign a static IP address and make sure your router is set up properly. This last means that either (A) EVERYTHING on your network has static addresses or (B) you exclude a block of addresses from DHCP at the router for use as static IP addresses (and assign your static addresses ONLY from this block). My network has nothing but static IP addresses and I have assigned a static address to the Denon. Everything works perfectly well with this configuration.


The one exception to the above is the bogus 3 min update. I say it is bogus because if I try the update enough times it will finally say "Latest" but NONE of the firmware versions change. And, it will go back to showing a 3 min update after a few hours. (And this all happens with DHCP OFF.)


Some people have seemed to have trouble with the firmware update until they turned DHCP OFF and used a static address. This could be due to the Denon getting a new IP address in the middle of the update but that is just speculation at this point.


The most important point is that you can't just turn DHCP on or off without making sure that the rest of your network and your router is properly configured to handle it.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banderson317* /forum/post/12459364
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has come up before but can't find it in a search. My speaker impedance says:
> 
> _Impedence
> 
> Nominal 6 Ohms
> 
> Minimum 4 Ohms_
> 
> 
> But in the 3808 manual, it says to _use only speakers with an impedance of 6 - 16 ohms._
> 
> 
> I find this hard to believe since front speakers are middle of the road, certainly not high-end.
> 
> 
> Will this still work or do I need an additional amp?




I found over 20 hits on this ..... check out posts 2754, 2743 and post 3691 (at the top of this page!)


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/12459603
> 
> 
> Whats the verdict with uPNP and this receiver? I had to turn mine off to get the updates, but ever since then, when the receiver is hooked to my ethernet switch, all kinds of craziness happens! My wireless goes out, laptop cant connect. Routing seems to puke, and other wired PC's cant access the net. At this point I have to keep the 3808 disconnected from the ethernet. If it matters, I am using Netgear wireless router and switches. Having uPNP on or off in this case didnt seem to matter much, in both cases I had to hard reset my router and switch.



I was having a hell of a time with a similar experience to yours until I turned uPNP off on my Netgear router and did the three finger reset on the 3808. Did them at the same time so I am not sure what fixed the problem. After that I have never dropped a connection or had to reset my router. Also, I am using a Linksys wireless gaming adapter.


----------



## xodus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12457988
> 
> 
> Check under Manual Setup>Options>GUI>Master Volume......see pic....it should be ON.
> 
> Doesn't make sense why it would work with NET and not TV?



I have it set that way. I guess it just doesn't work for me.


----------



## jcobble

Just pulled the trigger on the 3808. 6 Ave is the way to go (877-684-2831 x 8474). $1210 shipped with extended warranty and 2nd day shipping


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcobble* /forum/post/12461618
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the 3808. 6 Ave is the way to go (877-684-2831 x 8474). $1210 shipped with extended warranty and 2nd day shipping










I like the part about the two day shipping!


----------



## jstraw97

I've been experiencing a strange phenomena with my 3808 connected to a 2930 player. Whenever I enable Denon Link between the two units, 5.1 surround dissappears when playing DVD's and instead comes out in stereo (I have not tried a SACD yet). Without Denon Link enabled I get beautiful 5.1 surround sound. Considering how good it sounds without Denon Link enabled, I'm very curious to hear what a difference this connection could make. I've heard great things on this very forum about how good 5.1 sound is via Denon Link, so I'm eager to make this work. The 2930 is connected to my 3808 via Denon Link as well as HDMI. I've tested this with one of the Star Wars DVD's, so I should clearly hear 5.1 surround if everything is working properly.


I've selected "3rd" from the Denon Link options in the setup menu of the 2930, so it is enabled in the DVD player. Also, in the audio setup menu for the 2930, multi channel is selected, even though I am not able to adjust this setting when Denon Link is selected, so I'm pretty sure the 2930 is outputting 5.1 sound.


As for the receiver, if I set the "input mode" on the 3808 to auto, it appears the 3808 chooses the audio signal from the 2930 via HDMI, not the Denon Link connection. Only when I select "digital" for the input mode does the 3808 choose the Denon Link connection.


My question is, *how do you setup the 3808 (or the 2930 if that is the culprit) to output 5.1 sound via Denon Link?*


Also, should I let the 2930 do the conversion from digital to analog, or the 3808?


I should mention that I have been trying to get help with my problem on the 2930/3930 thread, but was told I should try here as the problem may be with my 3808.


----------



## scissorfightX

I just ordered from Dave at 6th Ave as well. (877-684-2831 x 8474) Great deal, highly recommended.


Can't wait to have this replace my Pioneeer 82TXS.


----------



## JeffNLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12459851
> 
> 
> The PS3 will not send bitstream output for TrueHD or DTS-HD MA. Only three Blu-ray players do that -- the Panasonic DMP-BD30, Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD, and Samsung BD-P1400.
> 
> 
> With bitstream output from these players, you see the name of the codec -- such as Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA -- on the Denon's display.
> 
> 
> With uncompressed audio (LPCM) tracks, you see "Multichannel" input on the Denon's display.




I understand this post. But... Even though it will not display the Codec, will the 3808 decode it and play it the same (with the proper codec and not mixed down), with the exception of the display?

Thanks in advance

Jeff


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12461801
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, *how do you setup the 3808 (or the 2930 if that is the culprit) to output 5.1 sound via Denon Link?*
> 
> 
> Also, should I let the 2930 do the conversion from digital to analog, or the 3808?
> 
> 
> I should mention that I have been trying to get help with my problem on the 2930/3930 thread, but was told I should try here as the problem may be with my 3808.



Go to the SOURCE menu and ASSIGN>DIGITAL>DENON LINK. That should get you the 5.1 from the 2930. See the asterisk in the Digital section of Assign in the pic.


----------



## awins1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcobble* /forum/post/12461618
> 
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on the 3808. 6 Ave is the way to go (877-684-2831 x 8474). $1210 shipped with extended warranty and 2nd day shipping





Same here. Pulled the trigger this afternoon. Can't wait to get it and start tweaking it. Thanks David!


----------



## DocZZZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12461048
> 
> 
> I was having a hell of a time with a similar experience to yours until I turned uPNP off on my Netgear router and did the three finger reset on the 3808. Did them at the same time so I am not sure what fixed the problem. After that I have never dropped a connection or had to reset my router. Also, I am using a Linksys wireless gaming adapter.



I was also having serious problems with the receiver crashing my network and not being able to get the update. Tech support said the 3808 won't work with uPNP on. Since I disabled it on my netgear wireless router, all has been peaceful.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocZZZ* /forum/post/12462806
> 
> 
> I was also having serious problems with the receiver crashing my network and not being able to get the update. *Tech support said the 3808 won't work with uPNP on*. Since I disabled it on my netgear wireless router, all has been peaceful.




Here is the UPnP setting on my Linksys router....see pic....works great!


----------



## NaturalScience

Just ordered from Dave at 6th Ave (1 877 684 2831 x8474), after my local reps wanted to charge the full MSRP. Thanks everyone who gave the heads up on the 6th Ave deal in this thread.


----------



## kevbrad66

Spoke with Dave this a.m. & ordered this evening. Dave is a solid guy, and I'll be pushing all my Consumer Electonics $$$ the 6Ave way via Dave in the future.


877.684.2831x8474


Excited to get this in my hands. Merry Xmas/Happy Holidays to me! (and of course Dave, and to all on the forums)


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12463287
> 
> 
> Here is the UPnP setting on my Linksys router....see pic....works great!



+1


Never had a problem with my DLink DI-824VUP router in 2 years of operation...




UPnP enabled, always...


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12462414
> 
> 
> Go to the SOURCE menu and ASSIGN>DIGITAL>DENON LINK. That should get you the 5.1 from the 2930. See the asterisk in the Digital section of Assign in the pic.



Thanks! I actually already had that setting set correctly.


However, I do have an update. I came home and tried out my system again (powered everything back on) and plugged a DVD into the 2930 and now I'm happy to report that I'm getting 5.1 sound! Maybe I just needed to restart everything once I had changed the settings in both the 2930 and 3808 to Denon Link.


One thing I'm a bit surprised with is that the rear surrounds don't have nearly the sound coming out of them as they do when the 5.1 signal is coming from the HDMI. Is this because I manually calibrated the speakers and these settings are what are used via HDMI? I'd really like to be hearing more sound from the rear channels. Now that I actually have the Denon Link connection between the units setup correctly, I take it I need to re-calibrate my speakers? Is it possible to calibrate the speakers when Denon Link is selected as the source?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffNLA* /forum/post/12462234
> 
> 
> I understand this post. But... Even though it will not display the Codec, will the 3808 decode it and play it the same (with the proper codec and not mixed down), with the exception of the display?
> 
> Thanks in advance



With LPCM, there is no decoding in the receiver.


Some players like the PS3 will decode Dolby TrueHD tracks into LPCM. No shipping players can decode DTS-HD MA into LPCM.


----------



## maphiker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12463946
> 
> 
> Thanks! I actually already had that setting set correctly.
> 
> 
> However, I do have an update. I came home and tried out my system again (powered everything back on) and plugged a DVD into the 2930 and now I'm happy to report that I'm getting 5.1 sound! Maybe I just needed to restart everything once I had changed the settings in both the 2930 and 3808 to Denon Link.
> 
> 
> One thing I'm a bit surprised with is that the rear surrounds don't have nearly the sound coming out of them as they do when the 5.1 signal is coming from the HDMI. Is this because I manually calibrated the speakers and these settings are what are used via HDMI? I'd really like to be hearing more sound from the rear channels. Now that I actually have the Denon Link connection between the units setup correctly, I take it I need to re-calibrate my speakers? Is it possible to calibrate the speakers when Denon Link is selected as the source?



Do you still have the DSP set to"Widescreen?" Try setting it to "sandard" for dolby digital. (see OM page 40).

Did you run the Auydseey setup with the microphone on the 3808? If not, that is essential for correct playback.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maphiker* /forum/post/12464078
> 
> 
> Do you still have the DSP set to"Widescreen?" Try setting it to "sandard" for dolby digital. (see OM page 40).
> 
> Did you run the Auydseey setup with the microphone on the 3808? If not, that is essential for correct playback.



I've run Audysee twice now and the calculations seem way off each time I've done it. It tells me my speakers are anywhere frorm 0.0 to 2.5 feet away when in fact they are approximately 9 feet away. I therefore don't really trust any of the other measurements it makes. I've followed the directions to the letter, mounting the mic on a tripod, and I took 8 measurements. That's why I've had to calibrate the speakers manually: the Audysee results seem bunk. Any reason as to why this would happen?


----------



## Jtimmmy

Hi guys, looking to get this receiver, just want to know if:

a) you have to do firmware updates, are they manditory? Will the receiver not work or something like that?

b) Do we have to update via the ethernet cable? Could we download it onto a USB memory stick or something?

c) How's the sound quality? If you can compare it to other brands, models, etc that would be good.

Thanks.


----------



## REFLEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12459851
> 
> 
> The PS3 will not send bitstream output for TrueHD or DTS-HD MA. Only three Blu-ray players do that -- the Panasonic DMP-BD30, Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD, and Samsung BD-P1400.
> 
> 
> With bitstream output from these players, you see the name of the codec -- such as Dolby Digital, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD MA -- on the Denon's display.
> 
> 
> With uncompressed audio (LPCM) tracks, you see "Multichannel" input on the Denon's display.



Yeah, I know. Heh, thanks for the info I really wanted that. Although I didn't know what the 3808 did when I sent it LPCM from a machine that is sending it Bitstream TrueHD or DTS:MA (such as the Panasonic BD30) ... so it says Multichannel. Great! Thanks a bundle!


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12466104
> 
> 
> Hi guys, looking to get this receiver, just want to know if:
> 
> a) you have to do firmware updates, are they manditory? Will the receiver not work or something like that?
> 
> b) Do we have to update via the ethernet cable? Could we download it onto a USB memory stick or something?
> 
> c) How's the sound quality? If you can compare it to other brands, models, etc that would be good.
> 
> Thanks.



The SEARCH button is your friend. These questions have been addressed MANY times.


----------



## RoC024

Hi,


I apologize if this problem has already been addressed, but the search option gave me no results so here it goes:


I was recently trying out my old SNES and Nintendo 64 on the auxiliary settings (composite) of the receiver where my other component device (Wii, GameCube) work, but I noticed that these old systems weren't able to show video, but sound was coming through fine.


Also, the Wii has a feature in which it allows for download for old games, and when I tried playing an old SNES game, the screen blacked out while the sound was still active, ruling out any bad wire connection.


Looks like the receiver isn't upconverting these systems because when I plug the video cable directly to the projector, the picture comes out fine.


Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## JoeFinn

I have a 2808 on test and the only really annoying feature is that when OSD is activated the HDMI output rehandshakes and loses picture.


If OSD is activated on 3808, does it do rehandshake or is the picture active all the time and OSD simply "opens"?


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFinn* /forum/post/12467381
> 
> 
> I have a 2808 on test and the only really annoying feature is that when OSD is activated the HDMI output rehandshakes and loses picture.
> 
> 
> If OSD is activated on 3808, does it do rehandshake or is the picture active all the time and OSD simply "opens"?



THe OSD simply appears as like an overlay to the picture. The picture will be visible, but slightly masked There is no handshake and the program continues uninterupted.


----------



## iknown

I just bought Yamaha 3800 (replaced my 1 week old Yamaha 1800 - which was a good receiver) and didn't open the box yet. I am thinking of replacing that with Denon 3808CI. Initially when I listened the Denon, it sounds a little bit thin in the lower ranges (it may be subjective to each person). Now I am seriously thinking of replacing this with Denon 3808CI due to the following reasons


1) It seems Denon has better video upscaling. Though the upscaling from 1080i to 1080P seems to be bad (according to CNET review), I think it is doing a better job in scaling non HD sources to HD than Yamaha.


2) The GUI seems to be better than Yamaha. Again, I am not sure whether this is the case (I just heard various comments).


I heard that Denon released multiple firmware updates to 3808 and I would like to know how easy to apply these firmware updates. Any idea what these firmware updates for?




Thanking you in advance


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12466104
> 
> 
> Hi guys, looking to get this receiver, just want to know if:
> 
> a) you have to do firmware updates, are they manditory? Will the receiver not work or something like that?
> 
> b) Do we have to update via the ethernet cable? Could we download it onto a USB memory stick or something?
> 
> c) How's the sound quality? If you can compare it to other brands, models, etc that would be good.
> 
> Thanks.



a) Not mandatory but they will fix things (and there have been a number of bugs, some of which still exist). If it works fine for you there is no need to update.


b) You have to have a network connection (no USB). Wired works a lot better than wireless.


----------



## kunglao

I got the 3808ci from 6ave deal and I got it set up for a week now. But I seem to notice alot of lip sync problem when watching dish satellite. Most high definition channel are all off. The worst channel are espnhd monday night and hdppv. I set the lip sync on the denon to on or off and notice no change. Has anyone experience the same problem or Is my reciever defective?

I had try the 2808ci before I got the 3808 and I didn't see it on the 2808.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kunglao* /forum/post/12468340
> 
> 
> I got the 3808ci from 6ave deal and I got it set up for a week now. But I seem to notice alot of lip sync problem when watching dish satellite. Most high definition channel are all off. The worst channel are espnhd monday night and hdppv. I set the lip sync on the denon to on or off and notice no change. Has anyone experience the same problem or Is my reciever defective?
> 
> I had try the 2808ci before I got the 3808 and I didn't see it on the 2808.




There is an audio adjustment that may help...see pic.


----------



## HyperM3

Just picked up my 3808 yesterday(to replace my 3805).


First thing I did was take it out of the box and hook it right up to my router. Looked funny sitting on my computer desk(and damn its heavy). Used the front panel to get through the menu's. Overall, the updates(which there were many) took about 56 minutes.


After hooking everything up(the back panel is much more friendly than the 3805 was) I hooked up the mic for speaker settings. Honestly, I think it did a great job of calibrating the speakers. They were all set pretty accurately in terms of spacial settings and delays. Oh, and the new GUI is reason enough to upgrade to the 3808.


I threw in the movie "Shooter"(never seen it before) and started watching. First thing I noticed was how much louder everything seemed at the same volume I used to watch at on my 3805.


The sound was much better in terms of how it flowed from one side to the other. I did the mic setup with the 3805 too but ended up manually setting it on that. Guess I didnt do such a good job previously. I really enjoyed the movie though.


I dont know if I have all the settings correct but the first thing I noticed was a lot more scaling on my DLP screen. Ill have to try a better produced DVD though Im sure as this was a "burned" copy. Im going to search and see what the best settings are for this but all in all this is an awesome receiver and my fourth Denon.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12468385
> 
> 
> There is an audio adjustment that may help...see pic.



I had to do this on my 3805 and Im seeing I might have to do this on my 3808 as well. I think I read somewhere if you have to set it, it should be at 24.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12402714
> 
> 
> Well, I tried to run the Audyssey Auto setup again last night at 6 different placements and I'm still getting some crazy results. My front speakers are roughly 12 feet away and after running the auto setup it shows the distances as being 0.8 feet away. I keep getting the warning message that the "polarity" on the speakers is incorrect, never the same speakers, different everytime I've run the Auto setup but I know for a fact they are correct. I did the firmware update without any problems a week or so ago which clearly stated I had the "Latest" but I never reset the microprocessor. Is this something that should be done after doing the update? I understand I'll loose all my settings but if I will get better results as far as the Auto setup, I'm willing to redo the settings. Thanks again.



I hate to sound like a broken record, but I STILL get the same type of bizzarre results when I try to auto calibrate my speakers via Audyssey. I've gone through the procedure several times, taking 8 measurements, and each and everytime the calculations are waaaay off. It will say my speakers are anywhere from 0.0 to 2.5 feet away, when in fact they are approximately 9 feet away. Also, I get an error message about the polarity of my left front and rear surrounds everytime as well, but in my case it's always these same speakers that are listed. I'm close to calling Denon tech support, though I cringe at the thought. So before I do that, can anyone comment on this? Surely other people watching this thread have experienced something similar. Could this be because I have a vaulted ceiling in my room? Could it be the hard wood floors throwing this off? I'm grasping at straws here...


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/12468199
> 
> 
> I just bought Yamaha 3800 (replaced my 1 week old Yamaha 1800 - which was a good receiver) and didn't open the box yet. I am thinking of replacing that with Denon 3808CI. Initially when I listened the Denon, it sounds a little bit thin in the lower ranges (it may be subjective to each person). Now I am seriously thinking of replacing this with Denon 3808CI due to the following reasons
> 
> 
> 1) It seems Denon has better video upscaling. Though the upscaling from 1080i to 1080P seems to be bad (according to CNET review), I think it is doing a better job in scaling non HD sources to HD than Yamaha.
> 
> 
> 2) The GUI seems to be better than Yamaha. Again, I am not sure whether this is the case (I just heard various comments).
> 
> 
> I heard that Denon released multiple firmware updates to 3808 and I would like to know how easy to apply these firmware updates. Any idea what these firmware updates for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance



Use the "Search This Thread" feature. It took me 20 seconds to find the answer to your firmware question: See post 3682.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/12468199
> 
> 
> ....Initially when I listened the Denon, it sounds a little bit thin in the lower ranges (it may be subjective to each person)....



Did you try setting your front speakers to "small"? It's been reported that this is the recommended work-around to get more bass from your mains. Also check your crossover frequency. It should be set at 80Hz or below.


----------



## kunglao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12468385
> 
> 
> There is an audio adjustment that may help...see pic.




What would the setting be? Should I set it to 0? I will give it a try tonight.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kunglao* /forum/post/12469220
> 
> 
> What would the setting be? Should I set it to 0? I will give it a try tonight.



It starts at 0. I just found 50 to be the best for my setup.


----------



## JoeFinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZenFly* /forum/post/12467911
> 
> 
> THe OSD simply appears as like an overlay to the picture. The picture will be visible, but slightly masked There is no handshake and the program continues uninterupted.



Uuh, sounds really good.


I like the sound on 2808, maybe a bit soft on the low end. I have active speakers and I was just wondering does anybody know if there is any difference on the preouts of 2808 vs 3808?


----------



## yann13

Do you know if AVR3808 is complient IPV6 ?

Is somebody using IPV6 for internet connectivity ?


----------



## JoeFinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12469055
> 
> 
> Did you try setting your front speakers to "small"? It's been reported that this is the recommended work-around to get more bass from your mains. Also check your crossover frequency. It should be set at 80Hz or below.



This sounds a bit funny, one must set main speakers to small to get more bass? Does this also apply to me when I have 6 identical active speakers (+-2dB at 48Hz)? Recommendations?


----------



## RGrim

Can anyone tell me what part of the manual shows what the settings within the 3808 should be to pass video to a display with something other than HDMI. The reason for asking is I've spoken with someone from Audyssey about the crazy settings I keep getting with the Auto setup and he wants me to try and run the Auto Setup without my projector (my first 3 placements with the mic are directly under the projector). He claims the cooling fan within the projector could be admitting a low frequency hum which would throw my settings off. Well, in order to do this I need to run a composite cable to the display in the game room and when I tried this at lunch time I got a "NO SIGNAL" error. Better yet, can the Auto setup be run without having to use the OSD? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12469958
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what part of the manual shows what the settings within the 3808 should be to pass video to a display with something other than HDMI. The reason for asking is I've spoken with someone from Audyssey about the crazy settings I keep getting with the Auto setup and he wants me to try and run the Auto Setup without my projector (my first 3 placements with the mic are directly under the projector). He claims the cooling fan within the projector could be admitting a low frequency hum which would throw my settings off. Well, in order to do this I need to run a composite cable to the display in the game room and when I tried this at lunch time I got a "NO SIGNAL" error. Better yet, can the Auto setup be run without having to use the OSD? Thanks in advance.



You can run the Auto setup right from the front of the 3808.


----------



## DocZZZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFinn* /forum/post/12469620
> 
> 
> This sounds a bit funny, one must set main speakers to small to get more bass? Does this also apply to me when I have 6 identical active speakers (+-2dB at 48Hz)? Recommendations?



Setting your front speakers to small will send the lower frequencies to your sub, similar to changing the crossover. It won't get more bass out of your mains. The other thing to do is set your sub to LFE + Main to have it process low frequencies other than the LFE channel. Even though Audessy set my fronts to large and they are capable of decent bass response, I prefer the bass from my sub(deftech supercube). I manually changed the fronts to small and increased the crossover from 40Hz to 60Hz with good results.


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12470025
> 
> 
> You can run the Auto setup right from the front of the 3808.



Sweet, thanks a million.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12470130
> 
> 
> Sweet, thanks a million.



No prob. Look for the button right next to where the microphone plugs in.


----------



## Chum

For those having trouble with distances when using Audyssey, are you pointing the mic directly at the speakers when measuring?


----------



## JoeFinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12469958
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what part of the manual shows what the settings within the 3808 should be to pass video to a display with something other than HDMI. The reason for asking is I've spoken with someone from Audyssey about the crazy settings I keep getting with the Auto setup and he wants me to try and run the Auto Setup without my projector (my first 3 placements with the mic are directly under the projector). He claims the cooling fan within the projector could be admitting a low frequency hum which would throw my settings off. Well, in order to do this I need to run a composite cable to the display in the game room and when I tried this at lunch time I got a "NO SIGNAL" error. Better yet, can the Auto setup be run without having to use the OSD? Thanks in advance.



I was just going to ask you what is your background noise level. Maybe I should turn my projector and air ventilation system. I though that those might cause problems for Audessey.










I think you should be able to run auto setup without OSD.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12470360
> 
> 
> For those having trouble with distances when using Audyssey, are you pointing the mic directly at the speakers when measuring?



If you're asking how the mic should be pointed, it should be pointed straight up (NOT at the speakers). This is covered in the manual.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffNLA* /forum/post/12462234
> 
> 
> I understand this post. But... Even though it will not display the Codec, will the 3808 decode it and play it the same (with the proper codec and not mixed down), with the exception of the display?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jeff



How can the 3808 decode it if the PS3 is not sending it encoded.







The PS3 needs to send the stream for the 3808 to decode it.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12470360
> 
> 
> For those having trouble with distances when using Audyssey, are you pointing the mic directly at the speakers when measuring?



I have been setting the mic up on a tripod, with the tip of the mic pointed at the ceiling, which is what is stated in the owner's manual. I've followed the directions for auto setup via Audyssey per the instructions in the manual, and I've taken 8 readings, and I still get bizzarre measurements once the calibration is complete. I've gone through this process three times with the same results. I can't imagine what is causing the 3808 to think that my speakers are only less than a foot away when in fact they are 9 feet from the mic. I get good tone from all 5 of my speakers plus the subwoofer when the system is going through the process of outputting tones to the different speakers for the mic to take readings from. Like I said in an earlier post, I'm very close to calling Denon tech support for my problem, but I was hoping someone else watching this thread has delt with the same problem and could help me out before I call Denon.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12471398
> 
> 
> I have been setting the mic up on a tripod, with the tip of the mic pointed at the ceiling, which is what is stated in the owner's manual. I've followed the directions for auto setup via Audyssey per the instructions in the manual, and I've taken 8 readings, and I still get bizzarre measurements once the calibration is complete. I've gone through this process three times with the same results. I can't imagine what is causing the 3808 to think that my speakers are only less than a foot away when in fact they are 9 feet from the mic. I get good tone from all 5 of my speakers plus the subwoofer when the system is going through the process of outputting tones to the different speakers for the mic to take readings from. Like I said in an earlier post, I'm very close to calling Denon tech support for my problem, but I was hoping someone else watching this thread has delt with the same problem and could help me out before I call Denon.



No help here, but I'm dealing with the same issue, FWIW. I have resorted to just manually entering the distances into the receiver. My setup is in a fairly enclosed, windowless room...I wonder if that has anything to do with it??


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12471824
> 
> 
> No help here, but I'm dealing with the same issue, FWIW. I have resorted to just manually entering the distances into the receiver. My setup is in a fairly enclosed, windowless room...I wonder if that has anything to do with it??



I'm not sure what other outside factors could be causing it. I mentioned in a previous post that I have a vaulted ceiling in the room with my AV gear, but I can't imagine that that would be causing this problem. Regardless, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who is watching this thread that has had this problem. Considering what a terrific receiver the 3808 is, I'd like to resolve this and document it on this thread so that "newbies" to the 3808 will readily be able to find a solution to this problem. As I type this I'm on hold with Denon tech support, so hopefully I'll have a resolution before the day is over with.


Like you, I resorted to manually calibrating my speakers since Audyssey wasn't working properly, and I get beautiful 5.1 surround sound via my HDMI connection from my 2930 DVD player to the 3808, however the 5.1 sound via Denon Link from the same player sounds weak from my rear surrounds. I want to correctly calibrate my speakers with Audyssey to see if this solves my problem with weak sound from my rear surrounds when Denon Link is my audio source. Considering what great things I've heard about surround sound via Denon Link on this very forum, it should be working for me better than it currently is IMO.


I'll post the information that Denon tech support gives me in regards to this problem with Audyssey that more than one of us has experienced. We all spent lots of $$ on this receiver, so I want it to be working to its full potential.


----------



## forcemany

I have a question relating to zone 2.


My needs are a bit different from zone 2. I want to have a 7.1 setup for movies. However, in music playing, I would like to have the 7 speakers in the living room plus another 2 speakers in my kitchen.


It appears that zone 2 will work only if setting up with 5.1 play back. Its not possible to set up a 7.1 play back with zone 2.


The standard way is to setup a 5.1 with 4 surrounds (A+B) and have kitchen speakers hooking up on surround back.

But I am thinking of setting up with 7.1 with surround A and surround back and then hook up the kitchen speakers on surround B. I will turn surround A only for movies and surround A+B for musics.

What do you think? Is there a problem in this setting? Your input are appreciated.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12471940
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what other outside factors could be causing it. I mentioned in a previous post that I have a vaulted ceiling in the room with my AV gear, but I can't imagine that that would be causing this problem. Regardless, I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who is watching this thread that has had this problem. Considering what a terrific receiver the 3808 is, I'd like to resolve this and document it on this thread so that "newbies" to the 3808 will readily be able to find a solution to this problem. As I type this I'm on hold with Denon tech support, so hopefully I'll have a resolution before the day is over with.
> 
> 
> Like you, I resorted to manually calibrating my speakers since Audyssey wasn't working properly, and I get beautiful 5.1 surround sound via my HDMI connection from my 2930 DVD player to the 3808, however the 5.1 sound via Denon Link from the same player sounds weak from my rear surrounds. I want to correctly calibrate my speakers with Audyssey to see if this solves my problem with weak sound from my rear surrounds when Denon Link is my audio source. Considering what great things I've heard about surround sound via Denon Link on this very forum, it should be working for me better than it currently is IMO.
> 
> 
> I'll post the information that Denon tech support gives me in regards to this problem with Audyssey that more than one of us has experienced. We all spent lots of $$ on this receiver, so I want it to be working to its full potential.



Just got off the phone with Denon tech support, and from what I was told there is a firmware update that fixes both a GUI issue as well as a problem with Audyssey. I've only owned the 3808 for a couple of weeks now, so I have not yet updated the firmware (didn't really feel the need to until now). The gentleman I spoke with gave me detailed instructions on updating the firmware on the 3808, so I will follow his instructions when I get home tonight and report back as to whether or not the firmware update fixes this Audyssey calibration problem that I and others have had.


----------



## JeffNLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12471824
> 
> 
> No help here, but I'm dealing with the same issue, FWIW. I have resorted to just manually entering the distances into the receiver. My setup is in a fairly enclosed, windowless room...I wonder if that has anything to do with it??



I looked at the reported distances after I ran the auto-setup. I took a tape measure and it was within a few inches of perfect accuracy. it reported 16.3 feet to one speaker, it was within 2 inches of that. Sorry you are having trouble. I did a firmware update right before, maybe that helped?


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffNLA* /forum/post/12472371
> 
> 
> I looked at the reported distances after I ran the auto-setup. I took a tape measure and it was within a few inches of perfect accuracy. it reported 16.3 feet to one speaker, it was within 2 inches of that. Sorry you are having trouble. I did a firmware update right before, maybe that helped?



I hope the firmware update will resolve this. I'll let everyone know tonight after I complete the update for my 3808!


----------



## RGrim

Well guys, just completed my fifth run at the Audyssey setup and I'm happy to say that my measurements came in dead on except for the sub. All levels seems to be right on target as well. It still put all my speakers at large and running at full range but thats an easy fix manually, I prefer to run all speakers on small with the crossover set at 80Hz. I had no idea something as small as the fan running in the projector could throw the measurements off as bad as it did. So, for anyone having trouble getting their measurements to come in correct, there has to be dead silence in the room. I'm one happy 3808 owner.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12471824
> 
> 
> No help here, but I'm dealing with the same issue, FWIW. I have resorted to just manually entering the distances into the receiver. My setup is in a fairly enclosed, windowless room...I wonder if that has anything to do with it??






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12471940
> 
> 
> Like you, I resorted to manually calibrating my speakers since Audyssey wasn't working properly, and I get beautiful 5.1 surround sound via my HDMI connection from my 2930 DVD player to the 3808, however the 5.1 sound via Denon Link from the same player sounds weak from my rear surrounds. I want to correctly calibrate my speakers with Audyssey to see if this solves my problem with weak sound from my rear surrounds when Denon Link is my audio source. Considering what great things I've heard about surround sound via Denon Link on this very forum, it should be working for me better than it currently is IMO.
> 
> 
> I'll post the information that Denon tech support gives me in regards to this problem with Audyssey that more than one of us has experienced. We all spent lots of $$ on this receiver, so I want it to be working to its full potential.



Did both of you do the firmware update at all? Like the previous poster, I did the update right out of the box and my calculations from Audyssey were also within inches.


----------



## bwclark

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jstraw97* 
The gentleman I spoke with gave me detailed instructions on updating the firmware on the 3808.....


see pic....

 

Denon FW Update Proc.pdf 179.83203125k . file


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12472650
> 
> 
> I had no idea something as small as the fan running in the projector could throw the measurements off as bad as it did. So, for anyone having trouble getting their measurements to come in correct, there has to be dead silence in the room. I'm one happy 3808 owner.



When I was first playing around with it, I found my cats water fountain was loud enough to throw it off. Definitely need complete silence. I think I even stopped breathing while it was testing.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12472685
> 
> 
> When I was first playing around with it, I found my cats water fountain was loud enough to throw it off. Definitely need complete silence. I think I even stopped breathing while it was testing.



Wow! I didn't think the mic was that sensitive. I've been very quiet during the auto setup process, but when I walk around my living room the hard wood floors do tend to creak...didn't think this would even be an issue, however with the previous post about the fan in the projector throwing things off and now yours about your cat's water fountain...well, maybe I'm the problem!! However, I will still perform the firmware update and re-calibrate via Audyssey.


Thanks to everyone who has posted their thoughts/experiences with this!!


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12472890
> 
> 
> Wow! I didn't think the mic was that sensitive. I've been very quiet during the auto setup process, but when I walk around my living room the hard wood floors do tend to creak...didn't think this would even be an issue, however with the previous post about the fan in the projector throwing things off and now yours about your cat's water fountain...well, maybe I'm the problem!! However, I will still perform the firmware update and re-calibrate via Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has posted their thoughts/experiences with this!!



Hope it works out for you. I have the latest firmware, and it did not solve the problem for me. Please post your results.


----------



## JeffNLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12472890
> 
> 
> Wow! I didn't think the mic was that sensitive. I've been very quiet during the auto setup process, but when I walk around my living room the hard wood floors do tend to creak...didn't think this would even be an issue, however with the previous post about the fan in the projector throwing things off and now yours about your cat's water fountain...well, maybe I'm the problem!! However, I will still perform the firmware update and re-calibrate via Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has posted their thoughts/experiences with this!!



Interesting...

I walked out of the room after I hit the button, and my home was totally silent. Maybe that was a contributing factor to my auto-setup working well.


----------



## David Ortiz

My 3808 will be here Friday. I ordered from David at 6th Ave. (877-684-2831 x 8474) Great deal on the price, warranty, and shipping.


Go Yankees!!!!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/12469589
> 
> 
> Do you know if AVR3808 is complient IPV6 ?
> 
> Is somebody using IPV6 for internet connectivity ?



There are no consumer ISP's providing IPv6, so I think it's a moot point.


It'll be a long time before IPv6 rolls out ubiquitously


----------



## MisterA

After studying this forum for a while I just ordered the 3808 from David at 6th Ave. (877-684-2831 x 8474). Lowest price, with the extended Warr. and shipping. I also got a great deal on the Klipsch RF-52 Home Theater System speaker set. I may be posting again when it is time to get it all rocking in a few days.


----------



## JorgeGVB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Ortiz* /forum/post/12473170
> 
> 
> My 3808 will be here Friday. I ordered from David at 6th Ave. (877-684-2831 x 8474) Great deal on the price, warranty, and shipping.



I just got off the phone with David to order one too. Great guy, easy to talk with! Great savings!


----------



## forcemany

Just received my unit today, Did a firmware update in about 50 min. No problem

I am a bit disappointed on the quality of the box as my old Pioneer Elite is much better built. I hope the sound will make up for it. I'll let you know.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12473006
> 
> 
> Hope it works out for you. I have the latest firmware, and it did not solve the problem for me. Please post your results.



Well, I've been trying to update the firmware in my 3808 for the last hour. Everytime I try to make the connection, it fails. I have the 3808 hooked up via ethernet cable directly to my cable modem, so there's no router interferring. I've also noticed that I can't seem to get any internet radio stations either, so I'm sure the two things are related. I know the internet connection itself is working because I unplugged the cable from the 3808 and plugged it into my laptop and here I am typing.


Is there some precedure I need to go through to get the 3808 online that I'm not aware of? I've referenced the manual, but (again) it's useless. How are all the folks that have been posting here lately updating firmware so easily?


----------



## AntonJ

I am thinking of buying this receiver. My question is, will it drive 4 Ohm speakers? with ease I mean. It does not say so in the manual. Thanks


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12474444
> 
> 
> Well, I've been trying to update the firmware in my 3808 for the last hour. Everytime I try to make the connection, it fails. I have the 3808 hooked up via ethernet cable directly to my cable modem, so there's no router interferring. I've also noticed that I can't seem to get any internet radio stations either, so I'm sure the two things are related. I know the internet connection itself is working because I unplugged the cable from the 3808 and plugged it into my laptop and here I am typing.
> 
> 
> Is there some precedure I need to go through to get the 3808 online that I'm not aware of? I've referenced the manual, but (again) it's useless. How are all the folks that have been posting here lately updating firmware so easily?



Have you checked the Network Information option to see if it is showing you an IP address?


----------



## REFLEX

I'm still slightly confused about something.


So when the player is sending the 3808 a bitstream of TrueHD or DTS:MA the unit decodes it fine, when the track of Uncompressed PCM (as a lot of Blu-ray discs are) then the unit reads MULTICHANNEL, is the player sending the signal as Bitstream as well and the unit decodes it and thats the display, or does it take the decoded (by the player) signal and use it?


----------



## tim.womble




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12474444
> 
> 
> Well, I've been trying to update the firmware in my 3808 for the last hour. Everytime I try to make the connection, it fails. I have the 3808 hooked up via ethernet cable directly to my cable modem, so there's no router interferring. I've also noticed that I can't seem to get any internet radio stations either, so I'm sure the two things are related. I know the internet connection itself is working because I unplugged the cable from the 3808 and plugged it into my laptop and here I am typing.
> 
> 
> Is there some precedure I need to go through to get the 3808 online that I'm not aware of? I've referenced the manual, but (again) it's useless. How are all the folks that have been posting here lately updating firmware so easily?



If you are sure you have the AVR set for DHCP then my guess is the cable modem is remembering the MAC address of your computer. Unplug the power to the cable modem for about 30 seconds then plug it back in. Once the cable modem boots up and shows its ready, then plug the AVR cable in. The AVR should then get an IP number and be able to get out to the Internet.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tim.womble* /forum/post/12475348
> 
> 
> If you are sure you have the AVR set for DHCP then my guess is the cable modem is remembering the MAC address of your computer. Unplug the power to the cable modem for about 30 seconds then plug it back in. Once the cable modem boots up and shows its ready, then plug the AVR cable in. The AVR should then get an IP number and be able to get out to the Internet.



Thanks for the tips!


Yes, the AVR is set with DHCP on, and there is an IP address assigned. The MAC address has an asterisk in front of the name for that field for some reason (*MAC Address).


I tried your suggestion about unplugging the cable modem, but I still cannot get my 3808 connected.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REFLEX* /forum/post/12475222
> 
> 
> I'm still slightly confused about something.
> 
> 
> So when the player is sending the 3808 a bitstream of TrueHD or DTS:MA the unit decodes it fine, when the track of Uncompressed PCM (as a lot of Blu-ray discs are) then the unit reads MULTICHANNEL, is the player sending the signal as Bitstream as well and the unit decodes it and thats the display, or does it take the decoded (by the player) signal and use it?



If the display reads "multichannel" then the Denon is receiving uncompressed PCM. There is no other "decoding" that needs to take place. LPCM is the "native" format. When the receiver gets a bitstream from the player the first thing it does is convert it to LPCM.


The following are identical:


1. Dolby TrueHD --> Player Decodes To LPCM --> Denon Receives LPCM --> Denon does further processing on LPCM


2. Dolby TrueHD --> Denon Receives Bitstream --> Denon Decodes to LPCM --> Denon does further processing on LPCM


In case #1, the Denon will display "multichannel".


In case #2, the Denon will display Dolby TrueHD.


What you hear from your speakers should be identical.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AntonJ* /forum/post/12474909
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying this receiver. My question is, will it drive 4 Ohm speakers? with ease I mean. It does not say so in the manual. Thanks




This question is asked every day (REALLY). Do a search on "4 ohm". It will take you less than 20 seconds to get an answer... UGH


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AntonJ* /forum/post/12474909
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying this receiver. My question is, will it drive 4 Ohm speakers? with ease I mean. It does not say so in the manual. Thanks



Yes and furthermore it handles mixed loads nicely. My fronts and center are 4 ohm, sides are 6 ohm, and rears are 8 ohm! Never any problems and I like it *loud*.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12475577
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> 
> Yes, the AVR is set with DHCP on, and there is an IP address assigned. The MAC address has an asterisk in front of the name for that field for some reason (*MAC Address).
> 
> 
> I tried your suggestion about unplugging the cable modem, but I still cannot get my 3808 connected.



Try turning DHCP off, and setting the IP address, etc. manually. I can get connected this way, but be aware you may get a persistent 3 min firmware update with this method.


Also, do you have a router?


My AVR says 'connection failed' with DHCP on, even though internet radio works fine. With DHCP off and IP put in manually, I can connect to firmware upgrade, but always get a 3 min update available no matter how many times I update. Internet radio works both ways.


----------



## ZiggyB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12427252
> 
> 
> Are you sending the video out HDMI>DVI? If so, then the signal will be in RGB. Page 30 in the manual...Color Space.



Nope. I wish it *would* output RGB, as my Panny plasma crushes blacks if it gets anything else as input. As I said, I cannot get it to output RGB however I try - if I feed it YCbCr (4:2:2) it outputs YCbCr (4:2:2), if I feed it YCbCr (4:4:4) it outputs YCbCr (4:4:4) irrespective of the setting I use as output color space.


----------



## jafo9

i've recently set up my 3808. i upgraded from a 3300. i can't for the life of me get the OSD to show up when i'm using the HDP HDMI port. it works fine with my HD-A3 through the DVD HDMI port but when i switch to the HDP HDMI port that is connected to my Samsung SIR-T165 STB (DVI-->HDMI from bluejeanscable) which is set up output 720p it won't show the OSD. The OSD also works through a composite video cable that shows the VCR image. I've tried both A --> H and A --> H + H --> H, and it doesn't make a difference. Any thoughts? thanks.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12477245
> 
> 
> Try turning DHCP off, and setting the IP address, etc. manually. I can get connected this way, but be aware you may get a persistent 3 min firmware update with this method.
> 
> 
> Also, do you have a router?
> 
> 
> My AVR says 'connection failed' with DHCP on, even though internet radio works fine. With DHCP off and IP put in manually, I can connect to firmware upgrade, but always get a 3 min update available no matter how many times I update. Internet radio works both ways.



Yes, I do have a router, and I've tried connecting the 3808 through the router as well as directly hooked up to my cable modem and the connection fails everytime. I know the internet connection is working because my computer connected via ethernet cable to the same router finds the internet with no problems.


In my desperation last night I tried turning off DHCP, but I did not input any IP address. How would I know what IP address to enter? Would just write down the address that is assigned to the 3808 when DHCP is on, turn off DHCP, and enter that address manually?


I have also never been able to get internet radio to work at all. I'm assuming that internet radio should work without much configuring if the network connection is working, correct? I'm also going to try Denon tech support again on this, but in the meantime does anyone have any suggestions as to what else could be off?


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## HyperM3

One thing Im now having an issue with and I cant figure out is the scaling on my tv. Ive tried all different settings but some channels still come in 4:3 instead of 16:9. They used to stretch automatically with my 3805(but then again my HDMI was going straight from my cable box to the tv). Anyone get 16:9 on every channel regardless?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12478711
> 
> 
> One thing Im now having an issue with and I cant figure out is the scaling on my tv. Ive tried all different settings but some channels still come in 4:3 instead of 16:9. They used to stretch automatically with my 3805(but then again my HDMI was going straight from my cable box to the tv). Anyone get 16:9 on every channel regardless?



Check the setting in your Denon...see pic. If you have it set to FULL then you will get full regardless. Change it to Normal and then it will display as you wish.


----------



## hdfatboy

When I turn my amp (Denon 3808) off at night, the next day when I turn it back on I get this horrible static in my speakers when I watch live or recorded shows that are in being broadcasted in a analog signal. It eventually goes away after about 3 to 5 minutes. Is this normal? Is the amp doing something to correct this because it goes away after a few minutes. I have tried different cables from my dvr to my amp (optical and coax). It still does it. Anything I need to be worried about? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12478711
> 
> 
> One thing Im now having an issue with and I cant figure out is the scaling on my tv. Ive tried all different settings but some channels still come in 4:3 instead of 16:9. They used to stretch automatically with my 3805(but then again my HDMI was going straight from my cable box to the tv). Anyone get 16:9 on every channel regardless?



You do realize that some channels are broadcast in 4:3, don't you? Those can be stretched but it makes everyone look fat. Personally, it drives me nuts to look at it that way, but if that's the way you like it, that's fine.


In many other cases, even when the broadcast channel is 16:9 they will show 4:3 material with black sidebars. I don't know whether the "FULL" setting will stretch those but often the monitor or projector will be able to stretch it. You do usually have to select it on a case by case basis, however.


----------



## REFLEX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12475654
> 
> 
> If the display reads "multichannel" then the Denon is receiving uncompressed PCM. There is no other "decoding" that needs to take place. LPCM is the "native" format. When the receiver gets a bitstream from the player the first thing it does is convert it to LPCM.
> 
> 
> The following are identical:
> 
> 
> 1. Dolby TrueHD --> Player Decodes To LPCM --> Denon Receives LPCM --> Denon does further processing on LPCM
> 
> 
> 2. Dolby TrueHD --> Denon Receives Bitstream --> Denon Decodes to LPCM --> Denon does further processing on LPCM
> 
> 
> In case #1, the Denon will display "multichannel".
> 
> 
> In case #2, the Denon will display Dolby TrueHD.
> 
> 
> What you hear from your speakers should be identical.




So the player sending the signal is set to Bitstream, sending say TrueHD, I understand the process there, but what about when its set to Bitstream and you select a Uncompressed PCM track on lets say a Blu-ray disc. Does the player send Bitstream version of that or does it revert to LPCM by default?


Somewhat silly question I know.


----------



## DocZZZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12478042
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have a router, and I've tried connecting the 3808 through the router as well as directly hooked up to my cable modem and the connection fails everytime. I know the internet connection is working because my computer connected via ethernet cable to the same router finds the internet with no problems.
> 
> 
> In my desperation last night I tried turning off DHCP, but I did not input any IP address. How would I know what IP address to enter? Would just write down the address that is assigned to the 3808 when DHCP is on, turn off DHCP, and enter that address manually?
> 
> 
> I have also never been able to get internet radio to work at all. I'm assuming that internet radio should work without much configuring if the network connection is working, correct? I'm also going to try Denon tech support again on this, but in the meantime does anyone have any suggestions as to what else could be off?
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



I was having the exact same problem. I called tech support and on the 3rd try got someone to help. First, I hooked up directly to my cable modem. Next, I did a "microprocessor reset". I can't remember the exact key presses to do that but I believe it was turn the power off with the small power button. Then while holding the up and down arrows turn the power on. You will lose any settings you have stored. I had DHCP set to on and I was finally able to connect to the internet and do the firmware update. Tech support also suggested turning uPNP off in my router before reconnecting the receiver to the router. I know others on this forum have uPNP on without problems, but this seemed to solve all my problems. Good luck.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocZZZ* /forum/post/12480293
> 
> 
> I was having the exact same problem. I called tech support and on the 3rd try got someone to help. First, I hooked up directly to my cable modem. Next, I did a "microprocessor reset". I can't remember the exact key presses to do that but I believe it was turn the power off with the small power button. Then while holding the up and down arrows turn the power on. You will lose any settings you have stored. I had DHCP set to on and I was finally able to connect to the internet and do the firmware update. Tech support also suggested turning uPNP off in my router before reconnecting the receiver to the router. I know others on this forum have uPNP on without problems, but this seemed to solve all my problems. Good luck.



Thanks so much for your response! I knew I wasn't the only one out there that has been experiencing connection problems with the 3808. I too called Denon tech support, and the gentleman I spoke with recommended almost the exact same things you're saying, especially the uPNP setting in my router. I'll be sure to try out this solution when I get home this evening and report back.


----------



## sleepysurf

Kudos to this thread for educating me about the 3808, as well as the superb pricing and support that David at 6th Ave is offering. I just ordered my unit, and am looking forward to hearing what the Audyssey function can do with my listening room.


----------



## jafo9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12480658
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your response! I knew I wasn't the only one out there that has been experiencing connection problems with the 3808. I too called Denon tech support, and the gentleman I spoke with recommended almost the exact same things you're saying, especially the uPNP setting in my router. I'll be sure to try out this solution when I get home this evening and report back.



If you are going to take the router out and plug in directly to the cable modem, you'll likely need to reset the modem as well. most cable modems can only work with 1 MAC address at a time, hence the need for a router. usually unplugging the modem for a few minutes and letting it power up prior to plugging the ethernet cable into the 3808 should reset the MAC the modem wants to use. you'll also need to do the same when putting the router back inline.


----------



## jafo9

on another note...


anyone notice the "add new feature" setting under "update firmware"? i updated my firmware today and it appeared in the menu. i tried it and it thought about it for a minute and then said there were no new features to add.


----------



## Kirby Baker

Wondering what everyone using Zone 2 might suggest for me. I am wanting to listen to iPod and Internet radio through the Zone 2 outputs feeding into my Elan whole house system. First, am I able to do this with the Denon ipod docks, and will internet radio stream to zone 2, or should I look at a third party dock (DLO?) and just feed analog audio from the ipod direct into my Elan system? I guess it basically boils down to whether I will have issues with Zone 2 and iPod/internet audio. Dont really recall anyone talking about either of these sources going out to Zone 2 in this very long thread!


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jafo9* /forum/post/12481685
> 
> 
> If you are going to take the router out and plug in directly to the cable modem, you'll likely need to reset the modem as well. most cable modems can only work with 1 MAC address at a time, hence the need for a router. usually unplugging the modem for a few minutes and letting it power up prior to plugging the ethernet cable into the 3808 should reset the MAC the modem wants to use. you'll also need to do the same when putting the router back inline.



Thanks for the response. I actually tried this last night, but it didn't resolve the problem. I think maybe one reason it didn't work is that after I unplugged my cable modem and waited a couple of minutes, the modem still had some of the lights blinking on it (one of them was the power light, which normally is a steady bright green), like there is some sort of battery inside. So maybe it still had that MAC address saved despite me unplugging it and waiting for a few minutes. I'm assuming the function of this is to prevent all your settings in your cable modem from being lost if there's a power outage. Perhaps I should have waited longer to see if the battery backup will completely discharge?


----------



## Highlander1976

I'm hoping a current owner of the Denon 3808 CI can help me here with some info.


I have the following List of Components:


1.) Xbox 360 (HDMI Version)


2.) PS3 (40 Gig Model)


3.) Nintendo Wii System (With Component Connections)


4.) Tivo Series 2 Unit (S-Video & RCA Connections)


5.) PS2


6.) Toshiba HD-DVD Player A-2 Model



Okay, I have just ran all the wiring for the Denon Receiver and will be ready to hook up everything, but I was wondering, what inputs should I put in for each device.


So far I was planning on doing this:


1.) Xbox 360 - Plug it into HDMI #2 (HDP)


2.) PS3 - Plug it into HDMI #3 (CBL/TV)


3.)Toshiba HD-DVD A-2 - Plug it into HDMI #1 (DVD)


Now the issue I have is the Tivo & Wii & the PS2 Unit.


I was thinking of Plugging the Wii into the Component Connection HDP and run the audio to the RCA connection of the HDP label.


**Am I able to do this even though I have the Xbox 360 plugged into the HDMI connection HDP?


**Will this be okay as long as I dont run both? Also, is the receiver smart enough to know that I plugging in the Wii and it automatically looks for the audio/Video coming from the RCA connections?




The other issues I have is, what input should I plug in the Tivo and the PS2?


Any suggestions?


I appreicate your time and hope I can get some help.


Andrew


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12478942
> 
> 
> Check the setting in your Denon...see pic. If you have it set to FULL then you will get full regardless. Change it to Normal and then it will display as you wish.



I did set it to normal. Im not sure why Im not able to get it to stretch. Is there a way to let the picture from the cable HDMI pass through the receiver instead of letting it decode it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12480107
> 
> 
> You do realize that some channels are broadcast in 4:3, don't you? Those can be stretched but it makes everyone look fat. Personally, it drives me nuts to look at it that way, but if that's the way you like it, that's fine.



Yes, I do realize that. However, its annoying to see the black bars on the side of the screen. Ive always enjoyed watching those shows that come in 4:3 in the stretched "Fat" format.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12482010
> 
> 
> I did set it to normal. Im not sure why Im not able to get it to stretch. Is there a way to let the picture from the cable HDMI pass through the receiver instead of letting it decode it?



He said to set it to "FULL". That will at least stretch the channels are broadcast in 4:3. You can also set each input individually to not convert the signal. That may do the trick. There are also settings under HDMI that may help. Refer to the manual for more info on all of these.


----------



## forcemany

Does anyone know a simple way to set aspect ratio? I watch a lot of 4:3 movies as well as 16:9 movies and would switch between full and normal a lot. appreciate your thoughts


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12483280
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a simple way to set aspect ratio? I watch a lot of 4:3 movies as well as 16:9 movies and would switch between full and normal a lot. appreciate your thoughts




??? Try reading the posts above yours - this has been covered several times today.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12483226
> 
> 
> He said to set it to "FULL". That will at least stretch the channels are broadcast in 4:3. You can also set each input individually to not convert the signal. That may do the trick. There are also settings under HDMI that may help. Refer to the manual for more info on all of these.



I meant "Full" sorry. I still get 4:3 aspect on some channels with that setting.


----------



## jafo9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12481792
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. I actually tried this last night, but it didn't resolve the problem. I think maybe one reason it didn't work is that after I unplugged my cable modem and waited a couple of minutes, the modem still had some of the lights blinking on it (one of them was the power light, which normally is a steady bright green), like there is some sort of battery inside. So maybe it still had that MAC address saved despite me unplugging it and waiting for a few minutes. I'm assuming the function of this is to prevent all your settings in your cable modem from being lost if there's a power outage. Perhaps I should have waited longer to see if the battery backup will completely discharge?



usually cable modems are fairly passive with no settings to retain, vs. some of the DSL modems which have bridging vs. router modes. if you have an extra computer or laptop you could test whether it resets its MAC or not. frankly, if your router is sending data to your computer and its DHCP server is "ON", then you shouldn't have to take it out of the loop. not to harp on an extra computer, but a laptop (even borrowed) can be quite valuable. i have 3 WDS boxes in use currently for 7 MAC address in the house now. i use the laptop for testing so i can easily see if i'm getting a good ip address or not. if you can prove you are getting a good signal up to the 3808, then you can stop worrying about your network and go to the next level to identify the problem.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12483471
> 
> 
> I meant "Full" sorry. I still get 4:3 aspect on some channels with that setting.



Yes, That probably will happen where 4:3 material is contained in a 16:9 channel.


As I said above, try turning conversion off for the input(s) where you have this problem.


----------



## dmcfan

I just got my 3808 on Sat and did the FW updates to where it said latest, then for the heck of it I had it check for FW updates just now and there is a new one. It said it would take 3 mins. Anyone know what this one resolves?


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocZZZ* /forum/post/12480293
> 
> 
> I was having the exact same problem. I called tech support and on the 3rd try got someone to help. First, I hooked up directly to my cable modem. Next, I did a "microprocessor reset". I can't remember the exact key presses to do that but I believe it was turn the power off with the small power button. Then while holding the up and down arrows turn the power on. You will lose any settings you have stored. I had DHCP set to on and I was finally able to connect to the internet and do the firmware update. Tech support also suggested turning uPNP off in my router before reconnecting the receiver to the router. I know others on this forum have uPNP on without problems, but this seemed to solve all my problems. Good luck.



Turning off uPNP seemed to do the trick. Internet radio fired right up and I was able to complete the firmware update with no problems.










I then re-ran Audyssey again, taking 8 measurements, and the distances still came out well below of where they're actually located from the main seating area, so again I'm not sure that I trust the rest of the measurements. For now I saved the Audyssey settings and adjusted the speaker distances manually - if I keep the EQ settings that Audyssey took and the manual distance measurments I made, will this give me as good as sound as I can expect from this receiver, or should I go buy an SPL meter and check the sound from each speaker and set everything up manually? I'm about ready to give up on Audyssey as the firmware update didn't seem to help in my case.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12484187
> 
> 
> Yes, That probably will happen where 4:3 material is contained in a 16:9 channel.
> 
> 
> As I said above, try turning conversion off for the input(s) where you have this problem.



I think the problem is if you set to full, everything from the same input source will be in 19:6, if you set to normal, everything on that input will be in 4:3. It does not help if you set convert to off. I am interested in a short cut to setting the aspect ratio if anyone has one.


----------



## polcat

I have this receiver Denon AVR-3808CI for about a month now. And all I can say is WOW! It is the best sounding Receiver I ever have ever had, And I have had the top of the lines Sonys and Yamaha,s. Stereo Separation is fantastic. I can hear Susurrant sounds on cds I never heard before. Soundstage is the best I have heard. It takes a little tweaking with the Room EQ and the Crossover From your speakers to your Sub woffer , I have large Klipsch KLF 30s For my front speakers. So I set the crosseover to 40hz , And that sounds great with my 15" sub, Thats what Audyssey set them at anyway. I don't think you can get any better sound then this for any money. Wow, I should get paid for this plug from







Denon.


----------



## yann13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12473446
> 
> 
> There are no consumer ISP's providing IPv6, so I think it's a moot point.
> 
> 
> It'll be a long time before IPv6 rolls out ubiquitously



No, in France it is now possible with an ISP.

It is now possible to get IPV6 adress, they implimente dual stack it means modem get both IPV4 and IPV6 adress.


----------



## yann13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12484977
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 on Sat and did the FW updates to where it said latest, then for the heck of it I had it check for FW updates just now and there is a new one. It said it would take 3 mins. Anyone know what this one resolves?



I got also this 3 mins FW two day after the main upgrade (45 mins).

so, I load it but I didn't see any change.

And two after I still get the message new FW with 3 mins.

I think it is strange and I don't know if it is realy new FW (or patchs) or only a bug from Denon upgrade platform.


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/12487319
> 
> 
> I got also this 3 mins FW two day after the main upgrade (45 mins).
> 
> so, I load it but I didn't see any change.
> 
> And two after I still get the message new FW with 3 mins.
> 
> I think it is strange and I don't know if it is realy new FW (or patchs) or only a bug from Denon upgrade platform.



Well I am not going to mess with in until I hear something about it. Maybe since you keep having it pop up even after you update it you can call Denon and see what is going on and let us know.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12485438
> 
> 
> Turning off uPNP seemed to do the trick. Internet radio fired right up and I was able to complete the firmware update with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then re-ran Audyssey again, taking 8 measurements, and the distances still came out well below of where they're actually located from the main seating area, so again I'm not sure that I trust the rest of the measurements. For now I saved the Audyssey settings and adjusted the speaker distances manually - if I keep the EQ settings that Audyssey took and the manual distance measurments I made, will this give me as good as sound as I can expect from this receiver, or should I go buy an SPL meter and check the sound from each speaker and set everything up manually? I'm about ready to give up on Audyssey as the firmware update didn't seem to help in my case.



you're in the same boat I am. I'm pretty happy with the sound using Audyssey EQ and manual distances. Hopefully Denon will correct this issue at some point.


----------



## terzaghi

Is it better to take audessey recordings at random places in the room in addition to listening postions or should readings only be taken strictly at listening positions?


----------



## mitchlewis

I measured 7 different mic positions and only 3 of them were actual listening positions. I just measured:


1) 3 listening positions

2) 3 feet in front of the three listening positions

3) One final measurement at the center of the room


It definitely helped doing 7 measurements compared to just 3 like we did originally. The system sounded much better after 7 measurements.


UPDATE: We just purchased/setup the HSU 5.1 system (4 x HB-1, 1 x HC-1, 1 x VTF-3 MK-3). I'm looking forward to running the Audessy measurements again tonight with the new speakers. I did run through the Channel Level Pink Noise bursts and the sub sounds MUCH better than our old sub.


BTW, has everyone but me figured out that by simply pressing the center button on the remote (without the GUI enabled) you can easily set the system channel levels? When you're done just wait a second and the level display will disappear. I guess we should have read the label for that button more closely (CH SEL | ENTER). Duh!


BTW-2, we had the cable guy over yesterday and he pointed out that we didn't have our cable box output set to Dolby Digital (we had it on Stereo). So now the Denon automatically switches between Dolby Digital (on most of the movie channels and prime time network programming) and Dolby PLII Cinema for everything else. I'm going to play with it some more tonight to see if it will automatically switch to 5-Channel Stereo for non-Dolby Digital programming.


BTW-3, the cable guy also pointed out the the cable box output should be set to BOTH 1080i AND 480i. This way the cable box automatically switches between the WIDE and FULL setting to compensate for 4:3 and 16:9 programming. Slick! Now we hardly ever have to touch our tv remote control.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12485645
> 
> 
> I think the problem is if you set to full, everything from the same input source will be in 19:6, if you set to normal, everything on that input will be in 4:3. It does not help if you set convert to off. I am interested in a short cut to setting the aspect ratio if anyone has one.



If you'll look at the quote my answer was not in response to your question but to another different question.


AFAIK there is no shortcut in the Denon to do this. You have to go through several levels of the Setup menu to get to the Full/Normal setting and then it applies to all inputs not just to one.


My original answer was for the case where the monitor/projector has the capability to change the aspect ratio. For that case, if you set video convert off (which you CAN do on a input-by-input basis), hopefully it will pass the unmodified signal through and the aspect ratio can be set as you desire at the monitor/projector. In my case, I have the capability to set the aspect ratio at the source so I have no need for any of this.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12488414
> 
> 
> If you'll look at the quote my answer was not in response to your question but to another different question.
> 
> 
> AFAIK there is no shortcut in the Denon to do this. You have to go through several levels of the Setup menu to get to the Full/Normal setting and then it applies to all inputs not just to one.
> 
> 
> My original answer was for the case where the monitor/projector has the capability to change the aspect ratio. For that case, if you set video convert off (which you CAN do on a input-by-input basis), hopefully it will pass the unmodified signal through and the aspect ratio can be set as you desire at the monitor/projector. In my case, I have the capability to set the aspect ratio at the source so I have no need for any of this.



Thanks for your information. My TV also can change the aspect ratio. However, if I set the convert to off, I would then have to change the settting on my DVD player to Full or Wide, it also has to go thru a few steps. I guess I have no short cut.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12489866
> 
> 
> Thanks for your information. My TV also can change the aspect ratio. However, if I set the convert to off, I would then have to change the settting on my DVD player to Full or Wide, it also has to go thru a few steps. I guess I have no short cut.



I would think that you could set the DVD player to send everything through at 4:3 (widescreen movies would be compressed horizontally). Al the ones that I've encountered will do this but, of course, yours may be different. Then you can set things at the TV. Just a thought.


It is unfortunate that the Denon doesn't have a simple shortcut for this since it does have the capability to do it otherwise. It can be done when controlling the receiver via serial or TCP/IP but that's a major effort to set up (and probably isn't even possible unless an HTPC is part of you're setup).


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12488089
> 
> 
> you're in the same boat I am. I'm pretty happy with the sound using Audyssey EQ and manual distances. Hopefully Denon will correct this issue at some point.



I'm going to go buy a digital SPL meter and see if I can confirm as to whether or not the measurements that Audyssey took for the speaker output are okay. I'm still not convinced (with my own ears) that the 5.1 sound I'm getting is setup correctly. The fact that the distance measurements are so off has me skeptical.


Another thing that has me skeptical about Audyssey is that it only assigned crossover frequencies for my rear surrounds. It didn't record the crossover for the center or fronts at all...has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## dmcfan

Ok I called Denon regarding this new FW update that says to allow 3 mins for and they said they are not aware of any new FW updates other than the 45 min one that I already downloaded. They said if it is showing anything it is the same as the one I just downloaded. Ok this helps


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12491208
> 
> 
> Ok I called Denon regarding this new FW update that says to allow 3 mins for and they said they are not aware of any new FW updates other than the 45 min one that I already downloaded. They said if it is showing anything it is the same as the one I just downloaded. Ok this helps



I've done the 3 min update (repeated times until it said "Latest") twice. There was never any change in the version nos. and each time it reverted back to the 3 min update within a few hours. The latest wrinkle is that I had to do a power cycle (small button) to fix another problem. Since then (and without any attempt at an update), it ALWAYS indicates "Latest".


----------



## shoeboxx

Ordered from 6th Avenue on Monday from Roberto. Ordering was a breeze. 3808CI arrived today (Friday) in good shape. Hooked up to my home wired ethernet. 3808 came up right away. Spent about 45 min on the update. It will be a day or two until I install it. Hopefully, everything will go well. This board has been a great help so far.


----------



## toneman

What a pleasant surprise--my 3808 showed up earlier this afternoon; it had shipped 12/11 w/ an ETA of 12/17, so needless to say I'm very happy that it showed up today so that I can mess around w/ it over the weekend, rather than having to wait until the following weekend to set it up. The box was so heavy that my wife had to ask the DHL guy to bring it inside--LOL!!!


Hooked it up to my router...chugging away doing the firmware update while I anxiously wait for 5 pm to arrive so that I can go home. FWIW--my unit came w/ main f/w rev. 1.26.


Call me silly, but it took me a moment to figure out exactly how to get the front panel to flip open...










You'd think that Denon could have engineered an itty-bitty release button for it; heck, my 5-year old Sony DA4ES has such a release button. Not a big deal, but still...


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12491208
> 
> 
> Ok I called Denon regarding this new FW update that says to allow 3 mins for and they said they are not aware of any new FW updates other than the 45 min one that I already downloaded. They said if it is showing anything it is the same as the one I just downloaded. Ok this helps



I did this update tonight (the 3 minute update) and the process was seemless. I did check the display on the 3808 and there were approximately 5 modules that were being updated (I did not check version numbers before or after). After the update was completed I checked for updates again and the 3808 dispalyed that I had the "Latest" version. Life is good!


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12485438
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on Audyssey as the firmware update didn't seem to help in my case.



are u using a tripod???


----------



## mitchlewis

Funny story....


We bought a new set of speakers and last night (HSU HB-1's, HC-1, VTF-3 MK-3) we hooked them up in place of our old crappy KLH speakers. I must say after all the research we did I was VERY disappointed in how they sounded. The speakers were very muffled, the sub was boomy....I was worried I got sucked into internet hype.


Then....we remembered that we hadnt' run Audessy again since we switched to the new speakers. Tonight, we finally had the time to do that.


All we can say now is....WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW! WOW!


This system ROCKS!!! Now I know what people say when they say certain speakers have more "energy" or dynamics than others. These speakers explode during the powerful scenes but remain crystal clear. We still haven't had the nerve to test the limits of the sub. The mains sound MUCH better with plenty of crispness.


Anyway, the point is, we're BLOWN AWAY with how much difference the Audsessy EQ can make. Honestly, the controlling side of me would like a little of that old fashioned manual EQ control back, even if to just "play around".


----------



## Jtimmmy

I finally got the 3808 after much deliberating. Very happy with the purchase. Did an initial setup and watched a few movies and whoa! Dialogue much better, sound separation much better, crazy LFE management. At the end of it all, I noticed the receiver to be quite hot, is this normal? Now, hot, but I could still put my hand on it without pain or anything. Just wondering if anyone else noticed it. And if this to me is hot, how hot do the new Onkyos get?

Thanks.


----------



## Hotshotnz

I had the same problem using Dolby Digital and DTS. The issue is with dialogue normalisation knocking down the input signal. I checked all settings and everything was fine in DSP modes and 2 channel modes when the sound was output to the centre speaker, but very quiet in DD or DTS, so much so that we had to strain to hear any dialogue at say -20dB. The way I overcame this was to ensure that the 3808 was on the DVD input, then go to the DVD input settings and raise the input signal level up (I pushed it all the way to 12dB) and now DVDs set with the standard Dolby Digital/DTS settings (that is, not a DSP setting) are fine - at -20dB volume setting, we are blown out of the room! I made the mistake of not setting each input separately, which the 3808 can do.


----------



## Browninggold

I purchased the Denon 3808ci and I have 7.1 setup. Everything is running through HDMI cables. I have a Toshiba HD-A35 player. I get DD+ but only in 5.1. The movie Batman Begins showed in DD+ and 5.1. The back of the case says 5.1, so does that mean I have to wait for 7.1 movies to playback 7.1 or can I get 7.1 results now with a 5.1 movie? Maybe I do not have the settings right on the GUI to make this happen. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. By the way serial # is (first 5 digits) 71015 so I am assuming it was assembled on Oct. 15 of 07. Maybe it needs an update I have not done this yet, I am waiting for my 25' Ethernet cable to arrive. Thanks in advance-Would like to watch Transformers tonight in DD+ 7.1 if I can.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12496738
> 
> 
> I purchased the Denon 3808ci and I have 7.1 setup. Everything is running through HDMI cables. I have a Toshiba HD-A35 player. I get DD+ but only in 5.1. The movie Batman Begins showed in DD+ and 5.1. The back of the case says 5.1, so does that mean I have to wait for 7.1 movies to playback 7.1 or can I get 7.1 results now with a 5.1 movie? Maybe I do not have the settings right on the GUI to make this happen. Any input would be appreciated.



To get true discrete 7.1, you need titles with 7.1 on disk. The overwhelming percentage of movies are mastered with 5.1 sound; most studios / mixers consider 7.1 as more of a fad.


You can, however, create virtual 7.1 surround from the 5.1 track. To do that, you enable Dolby Prologic IIx. I believe the STD button on the Denon LCD remote does that.


----------



## Browninggold

so its probably better to just stay with the 5.1 DD+ like the movie studio intended and wait for a true 7.1 to come out. Have you tried the virtual set up does it sound alright. Just wanting to make sure I have the speakers hooked up right also. On page 9 of the owners manual I am using the 7.1 setup and not the 7.1 surround A + B. I am skipping the surround B and going to the surround back with my 2 extra speakers. Thanks again.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12496953
> 
> 
> so its probably better to just stay with the 5.1 DD+ like the movie studio intended and wait for a true 7.1 to come out. Have you tried the virtual set up does it sound alright. Just wanting to make sure I have the speakers hooked up right also. On page 9 of the owners manual I am using the 7.1 setup and not the 7.1 surround A + B. I am skipping the surround B and going to the surround back with my 2 extra speakers. Thanks again.



Dolby did a pretty good job with the Dolby Prologic IIx 7.1 virtual surround, so I would certainly take advantage of that on 5.1 movies. Just make sure you've got your 7.1 speakers positioned like Dolby says .

Note the position of the subwoofer does not matter.


----------



## bfdtv

Does someone know whether the Denon saves separate surround parameters -- including LFE -- for Dolby Digital, LPCM, TrueHD, and DTS-HD?


Several forum members have suggested that the Panasonic DMP-BD30 player outputs the LFE track on LPCM titles at 6-7dB lower than it should. If I can, I would like to compensate by adding +6 to +7dB on the Denon using Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters -> , but I don't want to increase the LFE levels on Dolby Digital, TrueHD, or DTS-HD MA tracks which are perfectly fine.

Update


Unfortunately, this is not possible. The LFE control only allows one to attenuate (reduce) output; it does not allow one to increase output.


----------



## Browninggold

Thanks for all the input. I got into the GUI and found back surround parameters and set to DD+ PLII and am watching Batman Begins in 7.1. Thanks again-All I can say is WOW


----------



## toneman

FWIW--for those who are curious as to what firmware revs to expect on their units after updating and don't want to have to search through dozens of pages in this thread...here are the revs on my unit after I ran the update yesterday:


Main: 01.57

Sub: 00.38

DSP1: 36.49

DSP2: 39.41

*Ethernet IMG: I200710301122

*Ethernet BL: B200707020733

*Ethernet CNE C 20071030

*Ethernet WEB: W200710301101

GUI FPGA Config: A070629B

GUI PRG: 00007621

GUI DAT: 37750008

DGTL FPGA: 00.50


The above may or may not be the most-current revs on U.S.-spec 3808 units, but when I attempted to run the update again the display indicated that I had the "Latest" version.


----------



## bluepeter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12449727
> 
> 
> My player is a DVD-3910 (DENON). It's a universal player (DVD, SACD, DVD-A). It's only got HDMI 1.1 or 1.2, and won't pas SACD or DVD-A over HDMI.
> 
> 
> Now, I mostly use my XA2 to play DVDs, but I still need the 3910 for non-R1 material. Currently, my only option is to go into the set-up menu every time I change from SACD to DVD. DVD-A is further complicated, as I need both the MC audio output and the on-screen menu to select the desired program.



OK, let me try to explain how you can have both working together - HDMI/D-link


I also own the Denon 3910 and prefer to use this to play std def DVD's than my Tosh HD DVD player, as you say the 3910 is a uni player so it serves as a CD/SACD/DVD-A player for me as well:


1: Remote, I use button #7 vcr/dvr and renamed in the gui to Denon CD (though as you know you can use any button you choose on the remote though this seemed the obvious choice)


2: In the GUI select 'Denon CD' or the whichever source you've set your 3910 to.


3: Assign - HDMI to the input for the 3910, mines set to '2'

- Digital - Set to Dlink


4: Input mode - Digital


5: Decode mode - Auto


Other Menu:


6: Video select - in my case Denon CD (remeber I renamed my source) or whatever your source is for your 3910


Ok.. you should now be able to play CD's - SACD's - DVD-A, with all sound sent via D-link, one point to remember to pass multi channel sound on the 3910 via D-link you will have needed to upgrade the firmware to the latest so the player should now show Denon link ver 3.


Put in a std def DVD into the 3910 and sound is passed via D-Link, video via HDMI.


It took me a while and a fair bit of head scratching to suss it out as well. This is quite a complex piece of gear but well worth the effort.


Hope this helps


Regards

Peter


----------



## icerat4

Hi guys can some one here point me in the right direction.I have the denon 3808.I am hooking up a ipod docking station.ASD 1R is the model.I connected the 4 wires in the back of the dock red white s vid and dock.And now input to the reciver to vcr ipod inputs s video red white and dock in.I have assined the iopd to vcr ipod .I get the menu saying loading and then all selections show up on the screen and even see the timer on the counter moving as its playing.BUT NO SOUND.What and where is the right setting to get the sound anyone on this.Thanks in advance.


----------



## NCTaurus

With respect to the iPod dock. Try using the GUI and go to "Source Select" -> "VCR/IPOD" then "input mode" -> "auto" That is how I have mine set up. Mine is the wireless dock, but the same should hold true. Hope that helps


----------



## NCTaurus

Anyone experiencing brief, but annoying video and audio dropouts when watching HD cable? This doesn't happen with PS3 games, dvd's, or Wii. Only HDCable box. I have upscaling on AUTO.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NCTaurus* /forum/post/12498941
> 
> 
> Anyone experiencing brief, but annoying video and audio dropouts when watching HD cable? This doesn't happen with PS3 games, dvd's, or Wii. Only HDCable box. I have upscaling on AUTO.



A/V dropouts are almost always caused by cable signal issues. Your cable signal could be too strong or too weak, requiring either (1) new coax, (2) an amplifier, or (3) an attenuator.


Call your cable company and have them check your signal.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12488414
> 
> 
> My original answer was for the case where the monitor/projector has the capability to change the aspect ratio. For that case, if you set video convert off (which you CAN do on a input-by-input basis), hopefully it will pass the unmodified signal through and the aspect ratio can be set as you desire at the monitor/projector.



This is what I want to do but I cant find this convert "off" option in any of the menues.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12499687
> 
> 
> This is what I want to do but I cant find this convert "off" option in any of the menues.



You will find it in each input menu (under "Other"). It is covered in the manual (pg 38).


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12500019
> 
> 
> You will find it in each input menu (under "Other"). It is covered in the manual (pg 38).



Rock on! Thanks. It was hiding on me.


----------



## mustang5o




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsd350* /forum/post/12435190
> 
> 
> 3808 excellence. I have not had any issues with my 3808 and it is performing above all my expectations. I have not had any issues with internet radio, the firmware updates, Audyssey setup, upconversion to 1080i or HDMI signal degradation. I am a previous Yamaha, Onkyo and JBL receiver/amplifier owner. It is the best sounding receiver I have ever owned and sounded much fuller than the Onkyo 875 or Yamaha 3800 to my ears. The others sounded tinny to me when set flat and direct. Also has a very high quality feel. The remote was hard to get used to at first but I now use it rather than my Harmony Remote as it is easier to use once dialed in. I am a little disconcerted about people bashing the company or receiver due to lack of patience or experience. The manual is clearly written to me and any definitions or procedures I did not understand were rectified by an internet search. My 3808 has always performed as designed. I have 8 Boston VR series spekers, Toshiba HDA35 HDDVD, DirectTV HR21-700, Denon DP35 turntable and stream I tunes with Twonky Media on my wireless network. My retailer also matched pricing with a retailer described in this forum.
> 
> I could not be happier with my purchase. Anybody agree with me?



I personally can't stand the primary Denon remote which is why I got a Harmony 890 PRO. I had been using the second zone remote up to this point. Glad to see someone else is as happy with the 3808.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12380793
> 
> 
> I don't have a Harmony 890 or 1000 yet, though I'm thinking about it.



There have been some good deals lately but think about this when deciding. With a touchscreen you are going to have to look at it to do everything. If you can lear button location and feel (muscle memory) the 890 is a better way to go I think.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbmpharmacist* /forum/post/12272347
> 
> 
> I was going to ask the same question as snowboarder... this is great. Also, it's nice to finally have a use for a second zone remote... I never have used one before!



As stated above I had used the second zone remote for everything. I just couldn't get the hang of the main Denon remote. Looks cool. Difficult to use in my mind.


I am concerned about some things with the Harmony 890 though. I don't seem to have an input for the NET/USB function. I guess I can learn it but it seems it should be in their database by now. They should also have the VDP set correctly as HDP to. How hard could it be to set these right. Especially since there seems to be more then a few people here using the 3808 and a Harmony remote.


----------



## rdr8887

I'm having a problem with my 3808 and I can't find an answer on this thread yet. I have a 5.1 setup upstairs with the 3808's main zone. In the basement, I have a pioneer receiver with 2 speakers for basement sound. Since the basement is an amplified source, I connected the basement receiver to the Zone 3 on my 3808 (I wanted to be able to control the volume independently).


Anyway, I have RCA's ran through the wall to the basement receiver from the Zone 3 on the 3808. I know the RCA's work because I plugged them into my cable box and I am getting sound in the basement.


I have turned on Zone 3 on the receiver, and set the Zone 3 source to XBOX 360 (this is where I play music from). However, I am unable to get any sound out of the receiver in the basement.


I am stumpted. Has anyone had this problem? What am I doing wrong? It is Saturday night and Denon is closed for the weekend. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Ray


----------



## SledgeHammer

I must be missing something real simple...


How do I give my AVR-3808CI access to my "My Music" folder? It can't see squat (but its on the network)







. My PC is XP SP2 if that matters and I use Windows Media Player if that matters.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12501419
> 
> 
> I must be missing something real simple...
> 
> 
> How do I give my AVR-3808CI access to my "My Music" folder? It can't see squat (but its on the network)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My PC is XP SP2 if that matters and I use Windows Media Player if that matters.



Never mind. Helps when I un-disable the WMP sharing service and grant the Denon access







.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/12501052
> 
> 
> I personally can't stand the primary Denon remote which is why I got a Harmony 890 PRO. I had been using the second zone remote up to this point. Glad to see someone else is as happy with the 3808



I agree about the primary Denon remote--it sucks IMHO. It is not intuitive like that of the TiVo Series HD3 remote. My wife hates it too. I currently programmed my Sony universal remote from the Denon second zone remote which I use now with everything but our TiVo. I'll have to check out the Harmony remotes.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12500019
> 
> 
> You will find it in each input menu (under "Other"). It is covered in the manual (pg 38).



I take it back lol. I printed that page out and tried every setting possible. I still get 4:3 instead of stretched pictures. Also get weird smaller than the screen 16:9 sometimes.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Any way to set the radio stations (FM) via the web interface? Can't see anything else other then viewing them.


P.S. to anyone thinking of getting this AVR, make sure you have plenty of cabinet depth (like AVR + 8" or more). I had a HELL of a time craming this thing and all the wiring behind into my cabinet







.


----------



## ever1458

Hey all,


So I have been debating for a few days on whether I should invest in the more expensive 3808 or look into the comparable Onkyo 805 series. I know this in a denon thread, but I was curious to get people's real opinions on thier receiver. Do you think it is was worth the money now that you have had it for a while?


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pernilleib* /forum/post/12456400
> 
> 
> I was through the same as you. First Denon 2808 and then the 3808. I had decided to keep the 3808, but lent an Onkyo 875 to compare. And as a long time Denon owner, I am sorry to say that the Onkyo 875 had a much cleaner sound. Classical music, opera & Jazz. SACD in Stereo. In surround movies there were no big difference. A Yamaha 3800 was very much like the Denon 2808 in sound. I have now returned all recievers and waiting for an Onkyo 905.



I have both in my house right now, Onkyo TX-NR905 and Denon AVR-3808CI . The 905 have more power but I like more the sound of the Denon 3808 . The sound iin the 3808 is more natural in my opinion. Plus, the 3808 have more setup options, web setup, internet music server, web direct firmware update, GUI. My previous receivers : Onkyo TX-SR875, Onkyo TX-DS989, Yamaha DSPA1, Onkyo TX-DS777, Yamaha RX-V2095, Yamaha RX-V995, Onkyo prologic integrate amp SV6?? . Actual speakers setup: Definitive Technology BP2002TL (main), C/L/R 2002 (center), BP2X (surround), PF15TL+ (sub) . I will return the Onkyo TX-NR905 .


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ever1458* /forum/post/12502342
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> So I have been debating for a few days on whether I should invest in the more expensive 3808 or look into the comparable Onkyo 805 series. I know this in a denon thread, but I was curious to get people's real opinions on thier receiver. Do you think it is was worth the money now that you have had it for a while?



Its a nice AVR, but it has its glitches like everything else these days. Don't expect a perfectly working AVR. I've had it for a few weeks now and give it an 85/100.


----------



## socaler

Any word on the HDCP pass through issues? Is Denon working on a fix?


I definitely am losing my HDCP in the Denon, as everything works fine when it is bypassed.


I am reading that a lot of you are getting switchboxes for HDMI/HDCP issues. I think this is unsat and will be contacting Denon unless there is already a known fix.


The Denon Faq/ power on-order instructions doesn't work either.


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ever1458* /forum/post/12502342
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> So I have been debating for a few days on whether I should invest in the more expensive 3808 or look into the comparable Onkyo 805 series. I know this in a denon thread, but I was curious to get people's real opinions on thier receiver. Do you think it is was worth the money now that you have had it for a while?



As SledgeHammer states...


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12502605
> 
> 
> Its a nice AVR, but it has its glitches like everything else these days. Don't expect a perfectly working AVR. I've had it for a few weeks now and give it an 85/100.




I didi a little homecomparision of 905/4308/3800 and ended up with 3808 finally. Wrote original report in Finnish, but have translated most of it to English - available at AVForums in this thread 


So Onkyo was a good choice when soudlevel is High (85+ dB), but with lower levels it wasnät as good IMHO.


Hope this helps


----------



## talkdj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12502277
> 
> 
> Any way to set the radio stations (FM) via the web interface? Can't see anything else other then viewing them.
> 
> 
> P.S. to anyone thinking of getting this AVR, make sure you have plenty of cabinet depth (like AVR + 8" or more). I had a HELL of a time craming this thing and all the wiring behind into my cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



You are not kidding my friend. I've had the 3808 for a couple of weeks now and am still trying to get the radio stations programmed on it. The problem is that you have to use that awful Denon master remote. The zone remote does not have the buttons needed to program (at least from what I can see).


I thought I was going to have a problem installing the 3808 into my BDI Avion cabinet (lower middle) but it fits in there great (Though I wish I had some more space from the top of the unit.


As far as the remotes go. I was using a Harmony 880 but my wife hated it. So I am now using (trying to learn how to program this thing) an MX 900. My wife likes it much better than the Harmony and I like the way Universal spread out the keys for better access. I will tell you though, the Harmony rocks with their database IR codes. The MX doesn't even come close.


----------



## spie2

Hi,


I'm trying to access my Denon 3808 via internet (just for fun), but it asks me a login and password...anybody an idea what are the default values ?


Greetings,

Pete


----------



## walkoflea

Last night I went to watch a DVD via my PS3 and all of a sudden no video from the Denon but I was getting sound. All I could get was the Denon name showing up on the TV screen so it was getting something from the Denon. I could access the menu's and could not find where anything was changed. I switched back to a game in the PS3 with the same results. Checked all of the cable connections and everything was fine, nothing was loose.


I finally switched the video out cable into another section on the back (VCR) and switched to that in the menu and got the video working.


Should I do a reset of the Denon to see if it works again?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12501988
> 
> 
> I take it back lol. I printed that page out and tried every setting possible. I still get 4:3 instead of stretched pictures. Also get weird smaller than the screen 16:9 sometimes.



Does it still work the way you want when you take the Denon out of the loop? I was thinking that passing the signal unconverted would give the TV the same thing it gets when the Denon is not there and thus give you what you had before. There is still circuitry in the Denon in play even when Video Convert is set to "Off" (to provide for OSD) so maybe it does something to make what you want impossible.


I believe that the majority of people (including myself) don't want a stretched 4:3 picture so maybe Denon didn't allow for that.


----------



## suntz

I found out that you can use a USB HArd drive (WD passport, buss powered) for music, load it up and it works like a usb stick does, no problems, best of all, it hold a lot of music and small in size


----------



## cp2222

Hey guys, I've had my 3808ci for 3 weeks now and love it. Definitely the nicest receiver I have ever owned. I do have a scaling question for everyone though. I have read about 50 pages of this thread and learned a ton, so thanks to everyone, however I still am not 100% sure about the video settings I should be running.


I have noticed a bit of a static or fuzz in the picture for almost all of my sources and I think this may be a result of scaling.


Question is: I have a 720p TV with only 1 hdmi input. This is my monitor from the Denon via a very nice 4ft hdmi cable. Inputs to the receiver are HDMI from XBOX360, HDMI from Samsung 720p upconvert DVD player, component from Wii, and component from PS2.


In an ideal world I would think I would want the XBOX to just pass through the 720p source with no video processing by the Denon. The DVD player I would want to output 480i/p with no processing (since it is prob not as good as Denon vid proc) and same for the Wii and PS2.


The problem areas I have right now are in the 360 and the DVD player. The Wii and PS2 seem to look great... For the 360, I think there is some processing going on at the 3808, since i can't set video scaling to 'off' for just this one source? The DVD player is the real puzzle... I have tried a ton of settings on the player, setting the video to 480, 720 etc. Output via RGB, RGB extended, YCbCr 4:4:4 and the other setting, maybe YCbCr 4:2:4 ?


I have noticed that the DVD player seems to look better when set to 480 and RGB when running through the receiver, however doesn't seem to look as good as it used to when directly connected to TV ? I only have that 1 HDMI port on the TV, so I have to run everything through receiver.


Any thoughts on the video settings I should be running? Thanks for the help!


----------



## lakebum431

Well, Like many of you I jumped on the deal from 6th Avenue. I ordered from David last Monday (very very nice guy). I was at work Friday morning and checked the status of my order and it said delivered at about 9:30 that morning. I was very excited until I got home after work. There were two packages there (both from UPS), but nothing from DHL. I called DHL and they claim that it was delivered to my front door (same location as the UPS packages). So, I called 6th Ave and they are going to have to file a claim with the morons at DHL. Hopefully I will be able to get a replacement this week. I guess you get what you pay for with DHL...


----------



## Don_C

Wow, that is bad luck. I was lucky and tracked the package via the DHL website when I ordered from 6th Ave. and was able to make sure I was home when they delivered. DHL left the package on the doorstep and I don't think they even rang the doorbell. No signature was obviously required.


----------



## lakebum431

Yeah, it really amazes me that there is no signiture required for a piece of equipment that is more than $1000. Seems kinda silly to me.


----------



## Don_C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp2222* /forum/post/12504422
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I've had my 3808ci for 3 weeks now and love it. Definitely the nicest receiver I have ever owned. I do have a scaling question for everyone though. I have read about 50 pages of this thread and learned a ton, so thanks to everyone, however I still am not 100% sure about the video settings I should be running.
> 
> 
> I have noticed a bit of a static or fuzz in the picture for almost all of my sources and I think this may be a result of scaling.
> 
> 
> Question is: I have a 720p TV with only 1 hdmi input. This is my monitor from the Denon via a very nice 4ft hdmi cable. Inputs to the receiver are HDMI from XBOX360, HDMI from Samsung 720p upconvert DVD player, component from Wii, and component from PS2.
> 
> 
> In an ideal world I would think I would want the XBOX to just pass through the 720p source with no video processing by the Denon. The DVD player I would want to output 480i/p with no processing (since it is prob not as good as Denon vid proc) and same for the Wii and PS2.
> 
> 
> The problem areas I have right now are in the 360 and the DVD player. The Wii and PS2 seem to look great... For the 360, I think there is some processing going on at the 3808, since i can't set video scaling to 'off' for just this one source? The DVD player is the real puzzle... I have tried a ton of settings on the player, setting the video to 480, 720 etc. Output via RGB, RGB extended, YCbCr 4:4:4 and the other setting, maybe YCbCr 4:2:4 ?
> 
> 
> I have noticed that the DVD player seems to look better when set to 480 and RGB when running through the receiver, however doesn't seem to look as good as it used to when directly connected to TV ? I only have that 1 HDMI port on the TV, so I have to run everything through receiver.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on the video settings I should be running? Thanks for the help!





I have i/p scaler OFF for all sources (HD DVD, PS3, Directv HR-20 and Directv Tivo) and I see no degradation in picture quality via the 3808.


Don


----------



## ashmostro

i searched this thread but couldn't find a definitive answer for this question:


can the 3808, via the network audio interface, access and play itunes playlists and shuffle them? i want to use network audio but not the denon interface that apparently requires you select a directory of music files and i suppose play them in order.


is this a capability that the 3808 has? or do i just have to use the pc for that and force the music through one of the avr's inputs?


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashmostro* /forum/post/12504755
> 
> 
> i searched this thread but couldn't find a definitive answer for this question:
> 
> 
> can the 3808, via the network audio interface, access and play itunes playlists and shuffle them? i want to use network audio but not the denon interface that apparently requires you select a directory of music files and i suppose play them in order.
> 
> 
> is this a capability that the 3808 has? or do i just have to use the pc for that and force the music through one of the avr's inputs?



I'm accessing my iTunes library through the 3808. I don't have access to my iTunes playlists though. As for shuffle play, it looks like that is for a USB device only. Will not play random over your local network. I wish it did.


----------



## jafo9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdr8887* /forum/post/12501184
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with my 3808 and I can't find an answer on this thread yet. I have a 5.1 setup upstairs with the 3808's main zone. In the basement, I have a pioneer receiver with 2 speakers for basement sound. Since the basement is an amplified source, I connected the basement receiver to the Zone 3 on my 3808 (I wanted to be able to control the volume independently).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have RCA's ran through the wall to the basement receiver from the Zone 3 on the 3808. I know the RCA's work because I plugged them into my cable box and I am getting sound in the basement.
> 
> 
> I have turned on Zone 3 on the receiver, and set the Zone 3 source to XBOX 360 (this is where I play music from). However, I am unable to get any sound out of the receiver in the basement.
> 
> 
> I am stumpted. Has anyone had this problem? What am I doing wrong? It is Saturday night and Denon is closed for the weekend. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Ray



make sure you turn the volume up on zone 3. i had the same problem and i finally fingured out that all i had to do was turn the vol. up. there is a place in the zone 2/3 menu that you can set it to always turn on at a specific level. there really needs to be a mode labelled "fixed output" for the zone that doesn't get the extra 2 amps in a 5.1 setup.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talkdj* /forum/post/12503353
> 
> 
> You are not kidding my friend. I've had the 3808 for a couple of weeks now and am still trying to get the radio stations programmed on it. The problem is that you have to use that awful Denon master remote. The zone remote does not have the buttons needed to program (at least from what I can see).



I finally figured out how to do it, but I had to read the manual carefully, and I *STILL* had to stare at the remote for 5 minutes to find the buttons they were talking about.


Whoever thought it was a good idea to label the tuner icon "TU" which looks an AWFUL lot like "TV" is a total dumba$$. There is clearly the space to label that icon "Tuner"







.


----------



## socaler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/12502748
> 
> 
> Any word on the HDCP pass through issues? Is Denon working on a fix?
> 
> 
> I definitely am losing my HDCP in the Denon, as everything works fine when it is bypassed.
> 
> 
> I am reading that a lot of you are getting switchboxes for HDMI/HDCP issues. I think this is unsat and will be contacting Denon unless there is already a known fix.
> 
> 
> The Denon Faq/ power on-order instructions doesn't work either.



I am surprised at the lack of responses to the HDCP issue.


I really doubt that I am in the minority with this problem.


What are you guys doing about this? Bypassing the Denon defeats its whole purpose IMO.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/12506059
> 
> 
> I am surprised at the lack of responses to the HDCP issue.
> 
> 
> I really doubt that I am in the minority with this problem.
> 
> 
> What are you guys doing about this? Bypassing the Denon defeats its whole purpose IMO.



What source are you having problems with?


----------



## ashmostro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12504914
> 
> 
> I'm accessing my iTunes library through the 3808. I don't have access to my iTunes playlists though. As for shuffle play, it looks like that is for a USB device only. Will not play random over your local network. I wish it did.



i appreciate the info, thanks!


looks like i'll stick to either my ipod preout cable setup, or just pipe in tunes from itunes via a coxial digital cable from my pc.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12504128
> 
> 
> Does it still work the way you want when you take the Denon out of the loop? I was thinking that passing the signal unconverted would give the TV the same thing it gets when the Denon is not there and thus give you what you had before. There is still circuitry in the Denon in play even when Video Convert is set to "Off" (to provide for OSD) so maybe it does something to make what you want impossible.
> 
> 
> I believe that the majority of people (including myself) don't want a stretched 4:3 picture so maybe Denon didn't allow for that.



Unfortunately, this is one of the reasons I upgraded from the 3806 to the 3808, better HDMI switching. However, if I have to go back to the HDMI direct to my tv via the cable box and run an optical line back to the 3808 for sound, thats the way I had it before.


Im trying to live with the 4:3 situation. Its the smaller 16:9 scaling thats pissing me off. Its like Im watching a 50" on my 61". Why cant it use the whole screen?


----------



## socaler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12506116
> 
> 
> What source are you having problems with?



I am going from my HTPC to DENON to HDCP compliant NEC 20WMGX2 Monitor.


I am using

(1)from HTPC, DVI-HDMI cable to denon, from Denon

(2)HDMI cable to

(3)HDMI/DVI adapter to-

(4)DVI cable to monitor.


When I bypass the Denon, I still use

(1)

(3)

(4)


When running Cyberlink advisor, HDCP and everything passes without the Denon and the extra HDMI cable in the loop.


After I output through the Denon (in single view/output from video card) the Cyberlink advisor fails the HDCP test. I have also tried 2 other HDMI cables for (2) the cable leaving the Denon, so the HDMI cable shouldn't be the culprit.


Sometimes I get the Cyberlink advisor to pass the HDCP test when in Dual view, one output to a 2nd identical monitor connected straight to the HTPC, and the other output through the Denon.


When that works, I can play a movie on the monitor connected straight to the HTPC, but when I get sneaky and drag it to the monitor that is getting routed through the Denon it will play for a second and then stop and give me an HDCP error.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12506214
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this is one of the reasons I upgraded from the 3806 to the 3808, better HDMI switching. However, if I have to go back to the HDMI direct to my tv via the cable box and run an optical line back to the 3808 for sound, thats the way I had it before.
> 
> 
> Im trying to live with the 4:3 situation. Its the smaller 16:9 scaling thats pissing me off. Its like Im watching a 50" on my 61". Why cant it use the whole screen?



Huh? Maybe I'm missing something. Set scaler to A only with 1080i output and NORMAL. That way 4:3 will be pillar boxed and 16:9 will be full screen.


PLEASE NOTE: With that being said, there *is a bug in the Denon* where it causes some devices to resync down to 480i or 480p depending on the power on sequence. If that device happens to be showing 16:9 programming, yes, it will look like 16:9 video has been squeezed down into a 4:3 picture. At that point, you'd have to manually reset the device to 1080i/p output again.


I complained to Denon about it, and *ONCE AGAIN* they denied it happens, so I wouldn't expect them to fix it.


I've noticed if I turn on the TV and the AVR as simultaneously as possible, the Denon will resync the device to 480p, but then resync back to 1080i. If I wait any time in between, it'll stick at 480p and I have to reset it manually. Luckily the device has a one button press to go back to 1080i, but it IS ANNOYING.


Stop denying all your bugs Denon







.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12495490
> 
> 
> are u using a tripod???



Yes, every time


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12506214
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this is one of the reasons I upgraded from the 3806 to the 3808, better HDMI switching. However, if I have to go back to the HDMI direct to my tv via the cable box and run an optical line back to the 3808 for sound, thats the way I had it before.
> 
> 
> Im trying to live with the 4:3 situation. Its the smaller 16:9 scaling thats pissing me off. Its like Im watching a 50" on my 61". Why cant it use the whole screen?



I believe that if you set the aspect ratio to "Normal" and set video convert to "off", you will get a real pass thru. If not working, set i/p scaler to "off".


----------



## fickle

hi guys,


i have purchased a Denon 3808 and is working great .. connected to B&W 685 Series speakers (no sub) with a Velodyne DLS-4000R series SUB.


i must say, great sound and forcing all output to be 7.1 (i have 2x small JVC speakers for 2 of my 7.1 setup).. rest are out of the B&W / Velodyne


only thing is that i have noticed that my 3808 cuts out all signals when power in the house is diverted .. eg, wife turns on the kitchen light. the amp will go blank.. then give me input again. i assume that this is a power utilization / sharing thing within the house and i think i need a UPS. this happens when i am using my XBOX 360 (HDCP component / optical sound on the 3808) to play games and or watch DVD's / HD DVD's.


1. can someone recommend a UPS? that is if i actually need one


2. also, what is .. 7.1 A+B? i don't see any pic's out there with a setup like that. is there an advantage of that setup?


3. also, from the 7.1 (as mentioned above, i have small cheap JVC speakers as part of that setup), should the JVC's be the REAR position or the mid position in the room? id like to use my B&W's to their best extent but not sure where surrounds play more in respect to position within a room.


cheers


----------



## lakebum431

Wow, sounds like you have serious electric wiring problems. Turning on a light shouldn't have an effect on the receiver. You probably need to have an electrician take a look at that one.


----------



## fickle

i think it only happens when i am on HDCP of the 3808. all other inputs (AUX.1 on the 3808 work fine when the same type of event happens). i will have to do some testing though to verify that.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12504914
> 
> 
> I'm accessing my iTunes library through the 3808. I don't have access to my iTunes playlists though. As for shuffle play, it looks like that is for a USB device only. Will not play random over your local network. I wish it did.



at least you can see your iTunes server on the network. i have yet to. and nor have i been successful in playing a USB device ..


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12508039
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> i have purchased a Denon 3808 and is working great .. connected to B&W 685 Series speakers (no sub) with a Velodyne DLS-4000R series SUB.
> 
> 
> i must say, great sound and forcing all output to be 7.1 (i have 2x small JVC speakers for 2 of my 7.1 setup).. rest are out of the B&W / Velodyne
> 
> 
> only thing is that i have noticed that my 3808 cuts out all signals when power in the house is diverted .. eg, wife turns on the kitchen light. the amp will go blank.. then give me input again. i assume that this is a power utilization / sharing thing within the house and i think i need a UPS. this happens when i am using my XBOX 360 (HDCP component / optical sound on the 3808) to play games and or watch DVD's / HD DVD's.
> 
> 
> 1. can someone recommend a UPS? that is if i actually need one
> 
> 
> 2. also, what is .. 7.1 A+B? i don't see any pic's out there with a setup like that. is there an advantage of that setup?
> 
> 
> 3. also, from the 7.1 (as mentioned above, i have small cheap JVC speakers as part of that setup), should the JVC's be the REAR position or the mid position in the room? id like to use my B&W's to their best extent but not sure where surrounds play more in respect to position within a room.
> 
> 
> cheers



First, I think you do not want to share same wire that is used by the kitchen or anything that uses a lot of power such as hairdryer. Try to find an outlet with wiring not often used . You may burn out your expensive equipment if you don't. At the minimum, you need a surge protector for now.


I think 7.1 A+B meant that you have 4 side surrounds (2 for A and 2 for B) and 2 additional speakers for back surrounds.


I think side and back speakers are used equally and thus its best to have same speakers for side and back.


----------



## fickle

sorry, have another question.


when i did the autosetup for speakers, my surround back came up as "phase" . what does that "actually" mean?


----------



## Jtimmmy

Hi guys,

Anyone notice a slight delay in sound at the beginning of CD tracks? If so, is there a way to fix this? Anyone else notice any other sound delays using other devices?

Thanks.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12508211
> 
> 
> At the minimum, you need a surge protector for now.



wont a UPS also act as a surge protector? i dont mind getting a surge protector if that is what i need. thought a UPS would however stop my power drain in the house during that on/off event happens where a surge protector would not cater for that and only take care of spikes but not up / down of voltage


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12508222
> 
> 
> sorry, have another question.
> 
> 
> when i did the autosetup for speakers, my surround back came up as "phase" . what does that "actually" mean?



Phases means that you connected + on - terminal. Swap the speaker wires you'll be ok.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12508235
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone notice a slight delay in sound at the beginning of CD tracks? If so, is there a way to fix this? Anyone else notice any other sound delays using other devices?
> 
> Thanks.




i thought i saw something in the manual about a delay as an option .. find the PDF online and do a search ..


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12508257
> 
> 
> wont a UPS also act as a surge protector? i dont mind getting a surge protector if that is what i need. thought a UPS would however stop my power drain in the house during that on/off event happens where a surge protector would not cater for that and only take care of spikes but not up / down of voltage



Yes, UPS is better than a surge protector.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12508258
> 
> 
> Phases means that you connected + on - terminal. Swap the speaker wires you'll be ok.



sweet, thanks for that .. now have to re-run the setup to find out what speakers were backwards


cheers


----------



## Jtimmmy

Thanks fickle,

I see the delay feture, but that's for lip sync delay issues. I'm noticing a slight pause before the sound comes on when changing tracks on a CD. So the CD is playing but the 3808 hasn't started to produce sound yet, like it's switching or something? Any ideas?


----------



## fickle

dont know, .. almost sounds like an 'auto' input thing .. as in .. its looking for an input (where sound is coming from) so when a song has stopped .. the input is dead and has yet to find anything, then when it does see sound, it switches to the correct source


but thats a guess ..


----------



## fergraz

I have in my house right now the Onkyo TX-NR905 and Denon AVR-3808CI . The 905 have more power but I like more the sound of the Denon 3808 . The sound in the 3808 is more natural in my opinion. Plus, the 3808 have more setup options, web browser setup, Radio Denon internet music server, internet direct firmware update, GUI. My previous receivers : Onkyo TX-SR875, Onkyo TX-DS989, Yamaha DSPA1, Onkyo TX-DS777, Yamaha RX-V2095, Yamaha RX-V995, Onkyo prologic integrate amp SV6?? . Actual speakers setup: Definitive Technology BP2002TL (main), C/L/R 2002 (center), BP2X (surround), PF15TL+ (sub) . I will return the Onkyo TX-NR905

I had the Denon 3808 for 3 months in my house. I put in my setup the 905 3 days ago and now I miss the lifelike midrange sound of the 3808. I tested the two receivers with the same player and same CD's (mostly smooth jazz and latin music) and in my opinion the 3808 have a more natural (lifelike) midrange (percussion, brass voice, etc). My father was a musician and I know how sound different instruments acoustical (without amplification). The 905 and 875 midranges sound more electronic. That is with my speaker's setup and only my opinion. If you see my previous receivers, I am an Onkyo fan. I had 3 Yamaha's but the only one I liked was the DSPA1 .The others Yamaha's sounded bright an electronic. I don't sell or distribute any audio equipment. That is only an opinion of an audio enthusiast since1985


----------



## Jtimmmy

That does sound like what it's doing, but can it be fixed?


----------



## fickle

so you have been .. converted?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12508648
> 
> 
> That does sound like what it's doing, but can it be fixed?



that question sounds like something this forum can answer, and for me to learn from










do you have an auto input thing? or is input defined?


----------



## Jtimmmy

I really just have the DVD player inputed but I'm not sure if it's auto input or not. I'll have to check in the settings.


----------



## Bob Fosse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12508428
> 
> 
> I have in my house right now the Onkyo TX-NR905 and Denon AVR-3808CI . The 905 have more power but I like more the sound of the Denon 3808 . The sound in the 3808 is more natural in my opinion. Plus, the 3808 have more setup options, web browser setup, Radio Denon internet music server, internet direct firmware update, GUI. My previous receivers : Onkyo TX-SR875, Onkyo TX-DS989, Yamaha DSPA1, Onkyo TX-DS777, Yamaha RX-V2095, Yamaha RX-V995, Onkyo prologic integrate amp SV6?? . Actual speakers setup: Definitive Technology BP2002TL (main), C/L/R 2002 (center), BP2X (surround), PF15TL+ (sub) . I will return the Onkyo TX-NR905
> 
> I had the Denon 3808 for 3 months in my house. I put in my setup the 905 3 days ago and now I miss the lifelike midrange sound of the 3808. I tested the two receivers with the same player and same CD's (mostly smooth jazz and latin music) and in my opinion the 3808 have a more natural (lifelike) midrange (percussion, brass voice, etc). My father was a musician and I know how sound different instruments acoustical (without amplification). The 905 and 875 midranges sound more electronic. That is with my speaker's setup and only my opinion. If you see my previous receivers, I am an Onkyo fan. I had 3 Yamaha's but the only one I liked was the DSPA1 .The others Yamaha's sounded bright an electronic. I don't sell or distribute any audio equipment. That is only an opinion of an audio enthusiast since1985



Thanks for the great assessment. My 4308 replaced my aging Denon 5600 THX receiver and in my opinion sounds every much as good if not better; especially in the midrange. In my video system with Atlantic Technology THX surround speaker system and SVS subwoofer it is also as dynamic sounding in my small room despite not having the THX certification of the 5600. I have always been a Denon fan but have been very curious to audition one of the new Onkyo's, especially the 875 or 905 after reading the great reviews about them in various AV journals.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12508196
> 
> 
> at least you can see your iTunes server on the network. i have yet to. and nor have i been successful in playing a USB device ..



Are you able to access FW updates or internet radio stations? What are you using for a server? A lot of people use WM11. but a lot of people really have problems with it. I have a suspicion that the people having problems are iTune users. I had the problem WM11 and tried TwonkyVision for my server. It works very well. There are also some other server applications that others swear by.


As for the USB, describe what you are doing and what you see happening. Make sure your active USB port is the front one. Both can not be active at the same time. You should be able to select NET/USB as your source. Select play. You should see USB as one of the selections.


----------



## cydog3

Tonight for the first time I started to hear a slight pop noise from the right front when I make changes in the menu. Never had it before. Anyone know what this is ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## longbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12509194
> 
> 
> Tonight for the first time I started to hear a slight pop noise from the right front when I make changes in the menu. Never had it before. Anyone know what this is ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I had a loud POP with my Denon 5800 when I changed between sources. It turned out to be a bad resistor. I sent it to Denon and it was repaired. No problem since then.


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longbow* /forum/post/12509431
> 
> 
> I had a loud POP with my Denon 5800 when I changed between sources. It turned out to be a bad resistor. I sent it to Denon and it was repaired. No problem since then.



Hi Thanks its not between sources . I just did more testing it isnt coming from my speakers it is coming from the TV itself. So my guess is its the TV speaker making the noise. Weird even thought the TV vol was on 6 and nothing coming out of it since I am using my surround system once I muted the TV it went away


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12508851
> 
> 
> Are you able to access FW updates or internet radio stations? What are you using for a server?



i have updated the firmware and from what i can tell, i have the latest. i can also play internet radio stations.. so that part is fine. my iTunes server is a DNS-323 NAS device on the network which has a built in iTunes server. i know it works as i have an iTunes client on 2 of my PC's and they connect fine to the NAS / iTunes server box. i think that the 3808 is using UPnP and not iTunes which may be the issue.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12508851
> 
> 
> As for the USB, describe what you are doing and what you see happening. You should be able to select NET/USB as your source. Select play. You should see USB as one of the selections.



i have been there, done that. have had 3 USB sticks formated under FAT32 and none have ever played. i will try again to see if it will work 'magically'


----------



## polcat

I agree with everything you said about the Denon AVR-3808, It's the best sounding receiver I've heard yet. For one thing the Bass has more detail then any of the receiver's I heard before, The Denon AVR-3808 Kicks butt.


----------



## VideoBoy58

iTunes is not really a server. It is a client that processes your Window folders. It sounds like this is a network drive that you have two clients pointing to. You could install a server program on one of these two pc's that access your NAS and point it to your NAS drive letter and folder. Let this one pc pull from your NAS and feed it out to your 3808.


----------



## VideoBoy58

I don't know much about the DNS-323 NAS, but if it is running Windows XP, I don't see why you couldn't run a server program from there. Try WM11 or TwonkyVision or one of the others.


----------



## fickle

i am saying that the DNS-323 NAS box i have on the network has an iTunes server on it. any iTunes client can play the files directly from that NAS box as it shows up as a server on the network (specifically for iTunes clients).


i am trying to be PC independent as i should be able to play my songs from my NAS box.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12508235
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone notice a slight delay in sound at the beginning of CD tracks? If so, is there a way to fix this? Anyone else notice any other sound delays using other devices?
> 
> Thanks.



I have listened to many CDs and never noticed any kind of delay.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12510538
> 
> 
> i am saying that the DNS-323 NAS box i have on the network has an iTunes server on it. any iTunes client can play the files directly from that NAS box as it shows up as a server on the network (specifically for iTunes clients).
> 
> 
> i am trying to be PC independent as i should be able to play my songs from my NAS box.



Could you please give me the link to the Apple iTunes server. I'm interested in this.


----------



## rafal72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/12456469
> 
> 
> I am sure before upgrade song title was showing and now with the same satition I have juste name radio showing.



I did main upgrade as well (it took 60 min) and after I was done Artist and song names disappeared as other experienced. This is definitely a bug since all my presets station had this capability before, and after an upgrade all I have is a station name. I hope Denon will fix this soon.


----------



## Z07VETTE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12396747
> 
> 
> LMAO... Denon support *always* blames stuff on the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got the same line when I called them about my HDMI resync problem.



Same here..


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12510605
> 
> 
> Could you please give me the link to the Apple iTunes server. I'm interested in this.



this is not server software you can load on a PC. the NAS device has the iTunes server as part of its native ability. most NAS boxes have this already.


however, i will put the link below to the NAS box of which i am mentioning as an FYI

http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=509 


HTH


----------



## yann13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/12511035
> 
> 
> I did main upgrade as well (it took 60 min) and after I was done Artist and song names disappeared as other experienced. This is definitely a bug since all my presets station had this capability before, and after an upgrade all I have is a station name. I hope Denon will fix this soon.



I hope too.

Now we are sur it is a bug from last firmware, Denon must be able to find a workaround for this.

I hope this bug will be solve in the next december firmware.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12508258
> 
> 
> Phases means that you connected + on - terminal. Swap the speaker wires you'll be ok.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12508271
> 
> 
> sweet, thanks for that .. now have to re-run the setup to find out what speakers were backwards
> 
> 
> cheers



Actually, the setup commonly lists a 'phase' error in spite of correct wiring. I think this occurs only with certain speakers, and is a non-issue. I always get one or two phase errors on speakers that I know are wired correctly.


----------



## CDAHL

How is the best way to connect a Sony PSP to Denon 4308 to stream music? Can I use USB input? thanks


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12511180
> 
> 
> this is not server software you can load on a PC. the NAS device has the iTunes server as part of its native ability. most NAS boxes have this already.
> 
> 
> however, i will put the link below to the NAS box of which i am mentioning as an FYI
> 
> http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=509
> 
> 
> HTH



Well, I stand corrected there. Just seems strange they would have this since all iTunes really needs is a drive to access the music files from, networked or non-network.


Anyway, I don't think the iTunes server is what will work here. You brought up using UPnP before. I also think that's the direction you should go with your setup. Sorry I couldn't offer much help here.


----------



## naturr

not sure if you had this answered but is it possible that they are not playing in either MP3 or WMA format? If so the receiver doesn't support that playback format.


----------



## liquidmetal

this receiver needs a FAQ!


any volunteers?


----------



## toneman

Played around w/ my 3808 some more this past weekend--stuff like running the Audyssey EQ setup, connecting the Denon ASD-3N iPod dock, and configuring the networking on the 3808. Some observations (not to take away anything from what a wonderful piece of hardware the 3808 is):


1) I noticed that even though I set the front speakers to "Small" in the Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> 2ch Direct/Stereo -> Front, I discover that it reverts back to "Large" when I check it again later on (I've yet to figure out how/why it does so but it has happened on at least two separate occasions). This happens no matter whether I have the 2ch Direct/Stereo "Setting" set to either Basic or Custom; I also verified that Manual Setup -> Speaker Setup -> Speaker Configuration -> Front is set to "Small" and Subwoofer "Yes", and that running the Audyssey Parameter Check menu option indicates that my front speakers are indeed being reported as "Small" and Sub "Yes". And yes, the firmware was updated prior to running Audyssey--it was the very first thing I did. Weird...


2) Remote response lag is evident when using the Denon 3N iPod dock (I don't have the 1R model so don't know if lag is evident when using that dock) with either the dock remote or the 3808 main remote; this lag doesn't manifest itself right away, but does so after a short while. It's not a battery issue, as the 3808 remote doesn't lag as soon as I switch it from "IPOD" mode to "AMP" mode in order to run non-iPod related functions...and yes, I aimed the remote at both the dock and the 3808 (Denon dock control feature allows you to remotely control the dock via the 3808) at close range to see if that might help. Heck--at one point it locked up the 3808 to the point that my display was stuck on the iPod GUI menu when I attempted to switch to a video source (e.g., DVR)--I had to power off both the 3808 and the DVR in order to get the DVR video to display again.


3) I think the GUI firmware might still have a minor bug or two--after I renamed my sources, I noticed that at least one of the renamed source names had extra characters added to it--e.g., I renamed one source to "DIRECTV", but sometimes when I pull up the GUI and scroll to the source menu option, it is listed on the GUI screen as "DIRECTV ..". It also showed my renamed "IPOD" source name had inexplicably reverted back to the default "VCR/IPOD" source name. Not a big deal...


I did like how the combo of the 3808 and running Audyssey gave my movie soundtracks and MP3 music much more "life" than my Sony DA4ES ever did...


Slightly OT but somewhat related--I wasn't too thrilled about having a bunch of Internet-capable A/V equipment (3808, Toshiba A2 HD DVD player, Directv HR20-100 HD DVR) but not being able to readily make use of the Internet feature due to my router being upstairs and the A/V equipment being downstairs. Solution--good thing I didn't toss my old 4-port Netgear wired ethernet switch; I connected my devices to the switch, then connected the switch to a Linksys wireless gaming adapter...voila--Internet access for all of the devices w/o having to buy a Linksys WGA for each of them--LOL!


----------



## cloder

Hello. I have been considering buying the AVR-3808CI for some time now. I would like to ask a couple of questions (forgive me if the answers have already been posted -- I have done some searches and haven't found anything yet).


1. I have read that this Denon model does not do HDMI->HDMI upscaling. In practice how much of a problem is this if one already has an HDMI-capable TV that can do upscaling (thinking about the Samsung LN-T5271F).


2. I see 4 HDMI inputs and one HDMI output. Typically, you have to configure your TV's color levels and settings on a per-input basis. If you have all your HDMI running through the AVR to the TV, wouldn't the TV see this as a single HDMI input, thereby denying you the ability to configure your TV's settings separately (say for a PS3, SD DVD player, cable, etc.)?


3. As far as I can tell, the Denon AVR-3808CI does not support HDMI-CEC (the ability to turn power on/off over HDMI). Can you confirm or deny that?


Thanks!


----------



## rafal72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/12511286
> 
> 
> I hope too.
> 
> Now we are sur it is a bug from last firmware, Denon must be able to find a workaround for this.
> 
> I hope this bug will be solve in the next december firmware.



I don't know if this issue is know to Denon. I just hope someone already made Denon aware of this bug.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12511506
> 
> 
> Actually, the setup commonly lists a 'phase' error in spite of correct wiring. I think this occurs only with certain speakers, and is a non-issue. I always get one or two phase errors on speakers that I know are wired correctly.



i reran the setup & redid the wires.. now i get no errors. seemed that the miss wiring was the issue. though i dont know why when i am pretty sure the wires were correct the first time i installed them. now 3 of the speaker cables are backwards .. odd, but ok i guess.


i cant be bothered removing the wall plates to see if they are wired backwards from within


for now, my temp workaround works well


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12512702
> 
> 
> Well, I stand corrected there. Just seems strange they would have this since all iTunes really needs is a drive to access the music files from, networked or non-network.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't think the iTunes server is what will work here. You brought up using UPnP before. I also think that's the direction you should go with your setup. Sorry I couldn't offer much help here.



does anyone know if the 3808 sees iTunes or UPnP or both?


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12514821
> 
> 
> 1) I noticed that even though I set the front speakers to "Small" in the Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> 2ch Direct/Stereo -> Front, I discover that it reverts back to "Large" when I check it again later on (I've yet to figure out how/why it does so but it has happened on at least two separate occasions).



If you listen in Direct mode, there is no subwoofer and the fronts are run as large.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12516560
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the 3808 sees iTunes or UPnP or both?



According to the info on Denon's website, the 3808 is not UPnP-compatible.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cloder* /forum/post/12515388
> 
> 
> Hello. I have been considering buying the AVR-3808CI for some time now. I would like to ask a couple of questions (forgive me if the answers have already been posted -- I have done some searches and haven't found anything yet).
> 
> 
> 1. I have read that this Denon model does not do HDMI->HDMI upscaling. In practice how much of a problem is this if one already has an HDMI-capable TV that can do upscaling (thinking about the Samsung LN-T5271F).
> 
> 
> 2. I see 4 HDMI inputs and one HDMI output. Typically, you have to configure your TV's color levels and settings on a per-input basis. If you have all your HDMI running through the AVR to the TV, wouldn't the TV see this as a single HDMI input, thereby denying you the ability to configure your TV's settings separately (say for a PS3, SD DVD player, cable, etc.)?
> 
> 
> 3. As far as I can tell, the Denon AVR-3808CI does not support HDMI-CEC (the ability to turn power on/off over HDMI). Can you confirm or deny that?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1. It will scale H to H...see pic. H to H means HMDI>HDMI and then set the resolution you wish.

2. That is correct. I use Component (Cable)>Denon>Component HDTV and can have two inputs on the HDTV in that manner and calibrations. The other is the HDMI output to the HDTV that gets my HDMI inputs.

3. I have not seen any mention of that feature.


----------



## toneman

Other observations I've discovered (sorry if any of you folks already know about them):


1) The manual mentions that in the 3808 GUI menu, if you assign "iPod dock" to a particular input source (e.g., assign it to the VCR input source), you get the "Play" and "Playback Mode (iPod)" menu settings in addition to the existing ones common to most all other sources (e.g., Input Mode, Assign, Rename, etc.) for that particular input source. However, when I assigned "iPod dock" to the "VCR" input source, neither menu option appeared...even after I had connected the Denon ASD-3N iPod dock to it. I was still able to access the docking station's own built-in GUI, but still weird that I could not get those two menu options in the 3808 menu.


2) I connected my 2.5" portable hard drive to the USB port and discovered that the 3808 is able to read/display the MP3 metadata/ID-3 tags--IOW the 3808 front panel display will show the MP3 song title that is currently playing. In addition, the GUI will also display song title, artist, and album title (if embedded in the file) on the screen for MP3 files being played from the USB drive. Supposedly the 3808 is also capable of displaying MP3 album art for tracks played from either the USB drive or an iPod (if connected via the Denon iPod docking station) but I could not get it to display; it could be the way that the album art is encoded in the MP3 file--I used the iTunes front-end app to manually add album art to my MP3 files. I know the album art is there because I can see view it in the iPod itself, so it's not just a matter of the album art not being there at all.


One more thing regarding #2--it would be nice if the 3808 was capable of displaying photo/video files stored on a USB drive like it can for photo/video streamed from an iPod (via Denon iPod dock)...


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12517741
> 
> 
> 1. It will scale H to H...see pic. H to H means HMDI>HDMI and then set the resolution you wish.
> 
> 2. That is correct. I use Component (Cable)>Denon>Component HDTV and can have two inputs on the HDTV in that manner and calibrations. The other is the HDMI output to the HDTV that gets my HDMI inputs.
> 
> 3. I have not seen any mention of that feature.



The 1080i -> 1080p de-interlacing is broken.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12516560
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the 3808 sees iTunes or UPnP or both?



The 3808 does see the iTunes library. It just doesn't use the iTunes application. Doing a search in this thread, it looks like UPnP is not the answer. Looking over the owners manual of the DNS-323, I see it also has a DHCP server. Have you attempted this setup? The 3808 does use DHCP. Mine is set to on. A search of DHCP also will give you some good information.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12518347
> 
> 
> The 3808 does see the iTunes library. It just doesn't use the iTunes application. Doing a search in this thread, it looks like UPnP is not the answer. Looking over the owners manual of the DNS-323, I see it also has a DHCP server. Have you attempted this setup? The 3808 does use DHCP. Mine is set to on. A search of DHCP also will give you some good information.



my connection to the internet is fine. i have done the firmware updates with ease. just cant find my iTunes server on the network of which i KNOW exists as my PC's are accessing it with no issues


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12517741
> 
> 
> 1. It will scale H to H...see pic. H to H means HMDI>HDMI and then set the resolution you wish.
> 
> 2. That is correct. I use Component (Cable)>Denon>Component HDTV and can have two inputs on the HDTV in that manner and calibrations. The other is the HDMI output to the HDTV that gets my HDMI inputs.
> 
> 3. I have not seen any mention of that feature.



ok, I have my hook up for DTV via Component (Cable)>Denon>Component HDTV BUT my video convert (for tv input) has to be on to get a picture, is this correct?

I just want video to pass through, not convert right?


----------



## rwidebody

Referring to an earlier post on the DVP-cx995v.


I did not see a detailed response to this. Exactly what connections from the 995 to the 3808 did you use? what about audio settings on the 995 and the 3808? I am not getting any woofer input from the 995. I have all set to small and the woofer to lfe+main. this is the only device not working correctly. Once I have this working I'll deal with SACD connections.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12518431
> 
> 
> my connection to the internet is fine. i have done the firmware updates with ease. just cant find my iTunes server on the network of which i KNOW exists as my PC's are accessing it with no issues




just looked through the owners manual of the 3808 and found no mention of UPnP or iTunes (pdf)


----------



## Jtimmmy

Still playing around with my new Denon 3808 and I've notice a few things. I've calibrated my speakers with a SPL metre and all of the speakers are nicely zeroed. However, I've noticed that when playing certain audio content such as Dolby Digital, it seems that the sound is not balanced, like one side is louder than the other. I've tried decreased the output of that channel, changing speakers, but it still seems to be there. Now, did anyone else notice this? Or could it be the room dynamics? Or am I going crazy?


----------



## deedub_63

Is there a common name or terminology for mixing audio and video sources?

Does the 3808 support this very well?


I'd like to select one of the normal video sources (Cable input, DVD, etc) and ignore the associated audio. I want the audio to come from a different source (iPod Dock). This would be for a typical background application: DVD of logs in a fireplace + iPod Chirstmas songs, or Discovery Channel HD + other background music. I think you get the idea. I'm not a real audiophile, so I don't know if there is already a word or phase that defines this feature/capability. Nothing in the manual TOC or Index jumped out at me.


I've got a 7.1 speaker configuration, so I don't think I can really use a zone 2 solution. In this "background" mode, the audio source will likely be just stereo. I'd prefer to keep the receiver in "7 channel stereo" mode, just to keep this background audio spread throughout the room (low volume, background music).


I could probably do this by re-rerouting a few cables, but I'd prefer to do this with the remote if I could.


I'm running the TV from the HDMI output/monitor output (if that makes a difference).


Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deedub_63* /forum/post/12520755
> 
> 
> Is there a common name or terminology for mixing audio and video sources?
> 
> Does the 3808 support this very well?
> 
> 
> I'd like to select one of the normal video sources (Cable input, DVD, etc) and ignore the associated audio. I want the audio to come from a different source (iPod Dock). This would be for a typical background application: DVD of logs in a fireplace + iPod Chirstmas songs...



Yes you can...


You select per device the background. So I have set for my tuner, tape & CD my TV as background. This means that when I listen to the radio the picture is taken from my TV-signal (If my digibox is on)


This is a setup selection - so changing it is through menu's


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12520550
> 
> 
> Still playing around with my new Denon 3808 and I've notice a few things. I've calibrated my speakers with a SPL metre and all of the speakers are nicely zeroed. However, I've noticed that when playing certain audio content such as Dolby Digital, it seems that the sound is not balanced, like one side is louder than the other. I've tried decreased the output of that channel, changing speakers, but it still seems to be there. Now, did anyone else notice this? Or could it be the room dynamics? Or am I going crazy?



You realize that the Channel Levels will change when you switch between various surround sound settings. For example, if you get them all setup while listening to DOLBY PLII cinema, when you switch to DOLBY DIGITAL, the Channel Levels will change to what ever settings you had active for DOLBY DIGITAL.


There might be a way to reset the Channel Levels for all surround settings...don't know.


----------



## David6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12516560
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the 3808 sees iTunes or UPnP or both?



have you tried twonky media?

the website is www.twonkyvision.com , i Believe this is the software to manage Itunes database


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/12518469
> 
> 
> ok, I have my hook up for DTV via Component (Cable)>Denon>Component HDTV BUT my video convert (for tv input) has to be on to get a picture, is this correct?
> 
> I just want video to pass through, not convert right?



Negative....Video Convert does not have to be ON. I have Component>Component and get a pic with VC ON or OFF.


VC ON is to get Component > HDMI. Check your settings.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deedub_63* /forum/post/12520755
> 
> 
> Is there a common name or terminology for mixing audio and video sources?
> 
> Does the 3808 support this very well?
> 
> 
> I'd like to select one of the normal video sources (Cable input, DVD, etc) and ignore the associated audio. I want the audio to come from a different source (iPod Dock). This would be for a typical background application: DVD of logs in a fireplace + iPod Chirstmas songs, or Discovery Channel HD + other background music. I think you get the idea. I'm not a real audiophile, so I don't know if there is already a word or phase that defines this feature/capability. Nothing in the manual TOC or Index jumped out at me.
> 
> 
> I've got a 7.1 speaker configuration, so I don't think I can really use a zone 2 solution. In this "background" mode, the audio source will likely be just stereo. I'd prefer to keep the receiver in "7 channel stereo" mode, just to keep this background audio spread throughout the room (low volume, background music).
> 
> 
> I could probably do this by re-rerouting a few cables, but I'd prefer to do this with the remote if I could.
> 
> 
> I'm running the TV from the HDMI output/monitor output (if that makes a difference).
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas.



Check Video Select, which is what Jeje2 is referring to for each Source. In this manner you can Video Select DVD for your Audio source I-Pod. There are some caveats however, in that HMDI video sources cannot be used. see the pic.


I often watch TV and listen to XM, NET radio, etc. in this manner.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David6ave* /forum/post/12522760
> 
> 
> have you tried twonky media?
> 
> the website is www.twonkyvision.com , i Believe this is the software to manage Itunes database



David, his problem is his music files are located on a D-Link DNS-323 NAS. Not on a PC. So, I don't think he has the option to install SW on this device.


What would work, on one of his two pc's, if the NAS shows as a connected network drive ( has a drive letter assigned to it ), he could install Twonky on that machine. Point Twonky to the network drive/folder. This means the pc would have to be on to access the music files, but it would work.


Also, I have a feeling the DNS owner didn't do a search of this thread. I did find one person that has this same NAS and has it working with a 3808. I also tried to help him, but I think he would prefer to have someone that has the instant answers over someone trying to help him do some problem determination and figure out what the problem is.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12522452
> 
> 
> You realize that the Channel Levels will change when you switch between various surround sound settings. For example, if you get them all setup while listening to DOLBY PLII cinema, when you switch to DOLBY DIGITAL, the Channel Levels will change to what ever settings you had active for DOLBY DIGITAL.
> 
> 
> There might be a way to reset the Channel Levels for all surround settings...don't know.




Huh? If you go through the speaker level setup, it effects ALL listening modes. You can then change channel trims individually in each mode.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12520550
> 
> 
> Still playing around with my new Denon 3808 and I've notice a few things. I've calibrated my speakers with a SPL metre and all of the speakers are nicely zeroed. However, I've noticed that when playing certain audio content such as Dolby Digital, it seems that the sound is not balanced, like one side is louder than the other. I've tried decreased the output of that channel, changing speakers, but it still seems to be there. Now, did anyone else notice this? Or could it be the room dynamics? Or am I going crazy?




How did you place the sound level meter when calibrating?


----------



## cdavidhord

After long debate, I decided to get the 3808ci and ordered at the excellent price Dave is offering at 6th ave. (877-684-2831 x 8474)


I'm replacing a Yamaha 1400 I was using as a preamp. I wanted HDMI to get the new sound formats. Since the 1400 only has optical and coaxial inputs, I was only getting regular dolby digital.


I debated on and on between the Yamaha 3800, Denon 4308ci, Marantz 7002/8002, Sherwood, Onkyo 875, etc. Since I don't have a place to audition them, I went with the general positive comments on the Denon. I have an Outlaw 200watt/channel 7 channel amp to pair with it. I'll try the Denon alone, and with the Outlaw and report on what I hear. I have B and W 801 Matrix speakers for the mains. Those speakers are about 18 years old, but I love them, tremendous!


The only thing I wish the 3800 had was the extra HDMI out should I ever invest in a projector.


I appreciate 6 ave. making a good value available to consumers.


----------



## snoylekim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12523389
> 
> 
> David, his problem is his music files are located on a D-Link DNS-323 NAS. Not on a PC. So, I don't think he has the option to install SW on this device.
> 
> 
> What would work, on one of his two pc's, if the NAS shows as a connected network drive ( has a drive letter assigned to it ), he could install Twonky on that machine. Point Twonky to the network drive/folder. This means the pc would have to be on to access the music files, but it would work.
> 
> 
> Also, I have a feeling the DNS owner didn't do a search of this thread. I did find one person that has this same NAS and has it working with a 3808. I also tried to help him, but I think he would prefer to have someone that has the instant answers over someone trying to help him do some problem determination and figure out what the problem is.



Music servers such as the d-link typically have Twonkey or another DLNA certified server software package imbedded. Check the D-Link doc or their website . I believe Denon and other devices that can support streamed music and video pretty much require this .. If it's just Networked Storage and not marketed as a media server, the PC/MAC side of the network would need to use Twonkey, Tversity or Window Media player as the 'server' processor . This typically involves permissions and possibly firewall tweaking for the Denon to 'see' the volumes. Itunes iteslf, to my knowledge, cannot act 'standalone' as a server ( except to Apple TV, of course







)


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdavidhord* /forum/post/12524571
> 
> 
> After long debate, I decided to get the 3808ci and ordered at the excellent price Dave is offering at 6th ave. (877-684-2831 x 8474)
> 
> 
> I'm replacing a Yamaha 1400 I was using as a preamp. I wanted HDMI to get the new sound formats. Since the 1400 only has optical and coaxial inputs, I was only getting regular dolby digital.
> 
> 
> I debated on and on between the Yamaha 3800, Denon 4308ci, Marantz 7002/8002, Sherwood, Onkyo 875, etc. Since I don't have a place to audition them, I went with the general positive comments on the Denon. I have an Outlaw 200watt/channel 7 channel amp to pair with it. I'll try the Denon alone, and with the Outlaw and report on what I hear. I have B and W 801 Matrix speakers for the mains. Those speakers are about 18 years old, but I love them, tremendous!
> 
> 
> The only thing I wish the 3800 had was the extra HDMI out should I ever invest in a projector.
> 
> 
> I appreciate 6 ave. making a good value available to consumers.



I'd be interested to here your thoughts on the 3808/Outlaw combo. I recently picked up a 3808 to replace my Outlaw 990 and I also have the Outlaw 7700 amplifier which had to be sent back to Outlaw for repair. I should be receiving my 7700 back this week but if you have a chance to give your thoughts on this combo, I'd be interested in hearing about them.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12523210
> 
> 
> Negative....Video Convert does not have to be ON. I have Component>Component and get a pic with VC ON or OFF.
> 
> 
> VC ON is to get Component > HDMI. Check your settings.



Agreed--I have my Xbox360 connected to the 3808 via component (passing 1080i), w/ both component and HDMI video outs from the 3808 to my Panny...and was wondering why I wasn't getting a picture on the HDMI output...then discovered that I had to first turn on VC for that particular source.


----------



## RolandOG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdavidhord* /forum/post/12524571
> 
> 
> After long debate, I decided to get the 3808ci and ordered at the excellent price Dave is offering at 6th ave. (877-684-2831 x 8474)
> 
> 
> I'm replacing a Yamaha 1400 I was using as a preamp. I wanted HDMI to get the new sound formats. Since the 1400 only has optical and coaxial inputs, I was only getting regular dolby digital.
> 
> 
> I debated on and on between the Yamaha 3800, Denon 4308ci, Marantz 7002/8002, Sherwood, Onkyo 875, etc. Since I don't have a place to audition them, I went with the general positive comments on the Denon. I have an Outlaw 200watt/channel 7 channel amp to pair with it. I'll try the Denon alone, and with the Outlaw and report on what I hear. I have B and W 801 Matrix speakers for the mains. Those speakers are about 18 years old, but I love them, tremendous!
> 
> 
> The only thing I wish the 3800 had was the extra HDMI out should I ever invest in a projector.
> 
> 
> I appreciate 6 ave. making a good value available to consumers.





Could someone please PM me with the excellent price being offered by 6th Ave? Thanks.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12523325
> 
> 
> Check Video Select, which is what Jeje2 is referring to for each Source. In this manner you can Video Select DVD for your Audio source I-Pod. There are some caveats however, in that HMDI video sources cannot be used. see the pic.
> 
> 
> I often watch TV and listen to XM, NET radio, etc. in this manner.




I am looking at this as well...so from what I understand, you can have audio playing and select a video source to display as long as it is not HDMI? correct?


Also we cant have video and audio come from 2 HDMI sources....HDMI video from source 1 and HDMI audio from source 2? Correct?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandOG* /forum/post/12526285
> 
> 
> Could someone please PM me with the excellent price being offered by 6th Ave? Thanks.



Pickup the phone and call: 877-684-2831 x 8474. Couldn't be easier than that. They do not pressure you into a sale or try and upsell you.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RolandOG* /forum/post/12526285
> 
> 
> Could someone please PM me with the excellent price being offered by 6th Ave? Thanks.



PM sent


----------



## EZ4U2SA

Does anyone know the specs on the Bass and Treble tone control functions for the 3808? I am not sure how it would be defined but one way would be the slope (dB per octave) and the frequency of the 6 dB boost when the bass or treble boost is set at +6dB. I did a search on tone control and got no info.

Thanks


----------



## RolandOG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12526506
> 
> 
> Pickup the phone and call: 877-684-2831 x 8474. Couldn't be easier than that. They do not pressure you into a sale or try and upsell you.



I'm still undecided between the 3808 and the upcoming Sherwood Newcastle R-972. I didn't want to waste Dave's time.


Got the price PM, thanks.


----------



## Jtimmmy

I placed the SPL metre at ear level facing forward.

And I'll check the levels during each surround mode.

I started playing around with the manual eq mode, this receiver's got so many options!!!


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/12511506
> 
> 
> Actually, the setup commonly lists a 'phase' error in spite of correct wiring. I think this occurs only with certain speakers, and is a non-issue. I always get one or two phase errors on speakers that I know are wired correctly.



RSTide - I've got this error and didnt think I could continue with the Audyssey. Are you just able to continue the set up process? Does it effect any of the calibrations? I wasnt sure so I just did a manual set up, and I think bypassed the Audyssey.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David6ave* /forum/post/12522760
> 
> 
> have you tried twonky media?
> 
> the website is www.twonkyvision.com , i Believe this is the software to manage Itunes database



i can, but i wont for now. i am trying NOT to use a PC what so ever. i have a NAS box on the network that is working for PC's, just not the 3808 for some reason.


i am sure that putting twonky on the PC will solve my issue, but id rather avoid that as much as possible


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12526425
> 
> 
> I am looking at this as well...so from what I understand, you can have audio playing and select a video source to display as long as it is not HDMI? correct?
> 
> 
> Also we cant have video and audio come from 2 HDMI sources....HDMI video from source 1 and HDMI audio from source 2? Correct?



That is correct....you cannot select an HDMI video source for your Video Select. As stated in the footnote in that pic I posted.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12527649
> 
> 
> RSTide - I've got this error and didnt think I could continue with the Audyssey. Are you just able to continue the set up process? Does it effect any of the calibrations? I wasnt sure so I just did a manual set up, and I think bypassed the Audyssey.



I think it mentions in the manual that some speakers may give a phase error. I have gotten this error from speakers that I know were wired correctly. I just clicked on 'skip' and continued with the calibration process. Only problem I've had is improper distance calculation by Audyssey.


----------



## bwclark

Quote:

Originally Posted by *McGoogan* 
RSTide - I've got this error and didnt think I could continue with the Audyssey. Are you just able to continue the set up process? Does it effect any of the calibrations? I wasnt sure so I just did a manual set up, and I think bypassed the Audyssey.
Check this out in the Audyssey setup FAQs....see download (from Denon site):


"6. My speakers are wired correctly, why does MultEQxt give a Phase error?

MultEQxt detects absolute phase for each loudspeaker. Some loudspeakers are designed with intentional phase reversals in the drivers in order to address crossover problems. MultEQxt will detect that and report an error. The best course of action is to simply check the wiring and press Skip if it is correct. MultEQxt simply reports a possible wiring reversal, it does not automatically switch the phase."

 

Denon_Audyssey_FAQs.pdf 132.0986328125k . file


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12523389
> 
> 
> David, his problem is his music files are located on a D-Link DNS-323 NAS. Not on a PC. So, I don't think he has the option to install SW on this device.



This is correct. well, lack of options anyways.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VideoBoy58* /forum/post/12523389
> 
> 
> What would work, on one of his two pc's, if the NAS shows as a connected network drive (has a drive letter assigned to it ), he could install Twonky on that machine. Point Twonky to the network drive/folder. This means the pc would have to be on to access the music files, but it would work.



as previously mentioned, trying to avoid using a PC all-together


[/quote]Also, I have a feeling the DNS owner didn't do a search of this thread. I did find one person that has this same NAS and has it working with a 3808. I also tried to help him, but I think he would prefer to have someone that has the instant answers over someone trying to help him do some problem determination and figure out what the problem is.[/quote]


i did a thread search and found only posts made by me & you. i maybe using incorrect key words though.. this is very likely


however, as stated before, the PC's (2x PC's & 1x Laptop) on the network SEE my NAS box and play the iTunes library without issues / complications. only device unable to see it is my 3808.


i am a heavy thread responder specifically for my NAS box http://forums.dlink.com/index.php?board=155.0 & http://forum.dsmg600.info/viewforum.php?id=3&p=1 


i am quite versed in that NAS device. i do however think the NAS device maybe the cuplrit. currently within the NAS forum there are lots of complaints about the NAS & UPnP / iTunes issues. seems some have it working, some do not.


i will leave this up to D-Link i guess.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoylekim* /forum/post/12524787
> 
> 
> Music servers such as the d-link typically have Twonkey or another DLNA certified server software package imbedded. Check the D-Link doc or their website . I believe Denon and other devices that can support streamed music and video pretty much require this .. If it's just Networked Storage and not marketed as a media server, the PC/MAC side of the network would need to use Twonkey, Tversity or Window Media player as the 'server' processor . This typically involves permissions and possibly firewall tweaking for the Denon to 'see' the volumes. Itunes iteslf, to my knowledge, cannot act 'standalone' as a server ( except to Apple TV, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



very correct in this ... the NAS box i have is advertised as a NAS with iTunes / UPnP functionality (2nd main reason i purchased it). however, the box does act as a standalone server to stream media, as it is doing so to my PC's. its just not doing it with the 3808


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12470360
> 
> 
> For those having trouble with distances when using Audyssey, are you pointing the mic directly at the speakers when measuring?



I'm not _having troubles_, but bipolar speakers do seem to give Audessey fits. It determines that at least one speaker is out of phase, but rotates around which one or two are at fault. And it can't get the distance very close. And the dual subs in the front super-towers also confuse it, as does the powered semi-sub in the centre; whether it considers that a full or small speaker is random. And of course I have to turn off the ButtKickers (tactile transducers) during the process.


But the results sound great even if it's confused on the way. 14 sets of drivers can fill the room nicely.


----------



## forcemany

I finally finished the setting up with Audyssey. It is incredible, with all the manual options to tweak individual speakers. The sound is very full. My front speaker is rated at 350 Watts and the Audyssey set my front speaker to large with front cross over at 40 hz. It set my center at 60 hz and Bass with LFE+Main. After tweaking and listening to all the options. I felt the large front, cross over at 40 hz and Bass setting at LFE+Main produces the cleanest sound. The only setback is that it produces insufficient bass. So I finally settled with front cross over at 60 hz, sacrifice some clean sound for bass. I do have to turn my subwoofer a lot higher than my older Pioneer Elite.

Overall, I am very happy with the unit.


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David6ave* /forum/post/12522760
> 
> 
> have you tried twonky media?
> 
> the website is www.twonkyvision.com , i Believe this is the software to manage Itunes database



TVersity works with my 3808ci decently well. And real well with my Wii.


----------



## HyperM3

Can someone explain why my tv is now doing this with the picture? Im losing about 1/4 of my screens real estate. Please forgive my poor photoshop skills.

http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/e...om/tvissue.jpg


----------



## fickle

have you set the aspect ratio?


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12530740
> 
> 
> have you set the aspect ratio?



Ive been through every setting in the manual. I cannot get the tv to be in stretch mode. When I was running the same setup through my 3806, I ran the cable HDMI directly to the tv and an optical cable to the receiver. I figured with the 3808 Id be able to let it do the switching since thats what it was supposed to be better at. This is apparently not the case.


----------



## fickle

you should be able to just run the HDMI from 3808 to your TV and have your settings set to 4:3, 16x9 ect


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12527138
> 
> 
> I placed the SPL metre at ear level facing forward.
> 
> And I'll check the levels during each surround mode.
> 
> I started playing around with the manual eq mode, this receiver's got so many options!!!



Sigh....RTFM. Place the mic at ear level pointing UP. Hold it at arm's length and keep your body out of the way of the speakers.


Whatever problems exist after doing this procedure correctly are almost certainly due to speaker placement or room acoustics problems. Or your hearing.


----------



## JoeFinn

I have read the thread, but I have not found information that someone has actually tested the video passtrough is clean for 1080i, 1080p24,p50,p60. I mean the colorspace, black levels and etc. remain untouched, basically that 3808 does nothing to the picture.


Has anybody made any testing regarding this?


----------



## deedub_63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12523325
> 
> 
> Check Video Select, which is what Jeje2 is referring to for each Source. In this manner you can Video Select DVD for your Audio source I-Pod. There are some caveats however, in that HMDI video sources cannot be used. see the pic.
> 
> 
> I often watch TV and listen to XM, NET radio, etc. in this manner.



bwclark - Thanks for the explicit pointer to the Video Select option and the .gif clip from the manual. You totally nailed it. Once I read that section, Jeje2's reply made more sense (I was confused at first). Your manual reference was *real* helpful for me.


The lack of support for selecting HDMI sources does not impact me for this application.


Thanks again.

-Dave


----------



## deedub_63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12528128
> 
> 
> very correct in this ... the NAS box i have is advertised as a NAS with iTunes / UPnP functionality (2nd main reason i purchased it). however, the box does act as a standalone server to stream media, as it is doing so to my PC's. its just not doing it with the 3808



I'm using a NAS from BuffaloTech. It came with a DLNA media server. I've got iTunes configued to store the music on the NAS. I noticed something odd when I tried to service up the files from the NAS to the iPod Dock (ASD-3N). The iTunes default encoding is AAC. These files were not visible in the GUI on the 3808. I was able to see other files (e.g. mp3 encodings). The AAC files I had were a mixture of music bought from iTunes and CDs loaded into iTunes.


I'm still poking around with the setup, so it could be a pilot error thing. I remember some warning text about file format support but I didn't quite grok it at the time. I suspect that everything would be fine if I simply loaded the songs I want into my iPod and drop it in the iPod Dock cradle (vs. play from the DLNA media server).


No real question here, just my observations. Difficulties with media server to iPod Dock may be related to encoding format (and perhaps DRM).


----------



## NaturalScience

Just got my 3808ci in last night. Unfortunately one of the little plastic feet was cracked, but everything else appears to be in fine shape. I hope Denon's customer support is willing to send me a replacement foot so I don't have to send what appears to be a perfectly good unit back for a replacement.


I can confirm that I was able to run the firmware update from the web interface with the unit hardwired to my Linksys wireless router. I had UPnP on and it still went off without a hitch.


Post update, I'm also able to stream audio from my PC with UPnP both on and off. So it doesn't seem to make a difference here. I didn't try it before running the firmware update. I'm running Vista with the built in media sharing that comes with Windows Media Player. Web interface seems potentially useful, if not ugly. The receiver does seem to respond to the various tweaks I make in the web interface, which is nice. I just hope they continue to refine it, especially the navigation/searching of network audio.


Can't comment on the sound yet, my Axiom Epic 60 stuff should arrive tomorrow (though the Monoprice order is lagging by a day, which is torture). I'm upgrading from a Kenwood receiver, KLH and Magnavox speakers I bought at Sam's Club when I was in middle school - so this should be fun


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mauiguy100* /forum/post/12456251
> 
> 
> new 3808ci owner, first report
> 
> The only thing I havn't got working is my S.A. 8300hd to pass through the 3808ci over HDMI.



Works fine on my end. Make sure on the cable box you go into SETTINGS then choose MORE SETTINGS and set up the HDMI, output rez, and dolby digital settings.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pernilleib* /forum/post/12456400
> 
> 
> I was through the same as you. First Denon 2808 and then the 3808. I had decided to keep the 3808, but lent an Onkyo 875 to compare. And as a long time Denon owner, I am sorry to say that the Onkyo 875 had a much cleaner sound. Classical music, opera & Jazz. SACD in Stereo. In surround movies there were no big difference. A Yamaha 3800 was very much like the Denon 2808 in sound. I have now returned all recievers and waiting for an Onkyo 905.



At least your house will stay warm this winter and you'll love watching movies that look like the old Japanese martial arts movies....the lips move but is that really english they are speaking?


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12468970
> 
> 
> I hate to sound like a broken record, but I STILL get the same type of bizzarre results when I try to auto calibrate my speakers via Audyssey. I've gone through the procedure several times, taking 8 measurements, and each and everytime the calculations are waaaay off.



Are you using a tripod? If not, borrow or buy a cheap one. You need a tripod.


Also, I did my 8 measurements MOSTLY in and around the center listening area of my room, not all over the room. I started with the center, main listening position then went a couple feet right, then left (that's 3) the 3 ft in front center, front left, front right. Then two other random listening positions on the right and left. I have Klipsch RF 82s that sound beautiful. The Auddyssey(sp?) dialed them in even better with equalization. That is the main thing I like about it...the EQ. It's pretty easy to dial in the crossovers, distance, etc... manually. The EQ took my satisfaction from an 8 to a 10.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12469055
> 
> 
> Did you try setting your front speakers to "small"? It's been reported that this is the recommended work-around to get more bass from your mains. Also check your crossover frequency. It should be set at 80Hz or below.



Believe me, I am a bass freak. From old standards to jazz to classical to rock, the 3808 sounds beautiful and delivers all the bass you could ever want.


It's got to be the set up.


----------



## Chum

I finally got around to running the Audyssey setup on the 3808 with my speakers (Onix Rockets RS760/RSC200/RS250) and it detected the distances to within a few inches. My primary listening position is about 9 feet from each speaker for reference. The sound was noticeably clearer, largely due to the removal (EQ) of a mid-bass hump. I measured using a tri-pod with the mic pointing at the ceiling from 5 different positions. 4 listening, and 1 between the primary listening position and the AV stand.


With that said, I still want to make sure a few manual settings are kept. Is it as simple as entering the manual setup after running Audyssey and setting, say, the front x-over to 80Hz? If so, does this setting get applied to all inputs for all surround modes? I know it's been covered a few times in this thread (and I've read just about every post), but I'm just looking for confirmation that my thinking is correct.


Same question for the Room EQ setting under Parameter -> Audio -> Room EQ. If I set the Room EQ setting to "Audyssey Flat", does it change for all of the inputs/surround modes?


Thanks in advance - love the receiver so far.


----------



## MC485

Hi, everyone. I wanna ask if I have both Panasonic BD30 blu-ray player & 3808 which only connect 5.1 speakers, can it encode Dolby TrueHD & DTS HD MA, or it only can encode to Dobly Digital & DTS Surround? Thanks~


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12531081
> 
> 
> you should be able to just run the HDMI from 3808 to your TV and have your settings set to 4:3, 16x9 ect



Thanks for the replies. Apparently my cable box reverted back to "off" for 4:3 override. I know I set it a couple times to "stretch", apparently it didnt take. All is good in the world now.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MC485* /forum/post/12534181
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone. I wanna ask if I have both Panasonic BD30 blu-ray player & 3808 which only connect 5.1 speakers, can it encode Dolby TrueHD & DTS HD MA, or it only can encode to Dobly Digital & DTS Surround? Thanks~



I have the BD30 and 3808ci and 5.1. The 3808ci does accept the bitstream from the BD30 for TrueHD and DTS HD, and displays it appropriately on the front panel. Sounds good, too.


----------



## JayTalbott

Just ordered mine from 6th Ave. getting the "AVS forum special" (thanks David!).


I was orignally looking at the Sony STR-DA5300ES and the Pioneer Elite VSX-94TXH as candidates. However, after reading the threads for those two receivers, I kept seeing references to the 3808 as a better alternative. I have no prior experience with Denon equipment, but after reading this thread (compared to the threads for the other two), it became a no-brainer decision.


Thanks to everyone on this forum for helping me to pick the right product.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12533077
> 
> 
> Are you using a tripod? If not, borrow or buy a cheap one. You need a tripod.
> 
> 
> Also, I did my 8 measurements MOSTLY in and around the center listening area of my room, not all over the room. I started with the center, main listening position then went a couple feet right, then left (that's 3) the 3 ft in front center, front left, front right. Then two other random listening positions on the right and left. I have Klipsch RF 82s that sound beautiful. The Auddyssey(sp?) dialed them in even better with equalization. That is the main thing I like about it...the EQ. It's pretty easy to dial in the crossovers, distance, etc... manually. The EQ took my satisfaction from an 8 to a 10.



Oh yes, I've been using a tripod and made sure the mic is pointed at the ceiling. I definitely had spread out my 8 measurements a bit more than you did, so I'll give that a shot to see if it helps. My only problems are with the distance measurements, which are way off, and the fact that Audyssey only assigns crossovers to my rear surrounds, which seems weird to me. I can say that I'm happy with the sound from EQ measurements that it takes, but I can't help but wonder about my Audyssey's overall accuracy since the two measurements I mention above are so off. I also keep wondering if that fact that I have a vaulted ceiling in my room is throwing off the results - so much emphasis is placed on pointing the mic at the ceiling, so I can't help but wonder if this could be another of my problems as far as Audyssey is concerned.


----------



## fickle

i would think vaulted ceiling maybe your issue. acoustically, your conundrum makes sense.


but how to rectify is unknown to me


----------



## MacHaggis

I've searched for this (a bit) and could not find an answer of the 3808 thread...


How does one remove radio stations that were set up under the Radio Denon web interface.


TIA


n/m I found it... just click the Heart/minus icon by the already-set radio station...


----------



## MacHaggis

Speaking of internet radio stations, apparently because I am using the ethernet to WiFi adapter, the streaming of the current "valid" internet station will continue even after I power off the 3808.


But, if I switch to a station that is "not valid" (not broadcasting). The streaming obviously stops. That is the only way I found to stop the streaming short of resetting the bridge...


----------



## Browninggold

Well at least for me I am sure it is somewhere in this thread. Have the 3808-love it. Question I own a MS Zune and I hit the main remote where it says i-pod and try all my TV's inputs (plugging the Zune into the front panel) and I can never get it to play. How do you get a Non i-pod to play through your receiver? Thanks for any input. I turn the know also to i-pod still cannot get sound through speakers....


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12540557
> 
> 
> Well at least for me I am sure it is somewhere in this thread. Have the 3808-love it. Question I own a MS Zune and I hit the main remote where it says i-pod and try all my TV's inputs (plugging the Zune into the front panel) and I can never get it to play. How do you get a Non i-pod to play through your receiver? Thanks for any input. I turn the know also to i-pod still cannot get sound through speakers....



Try using the "Aux" setting.


----------



## Browninggold

Thanks for the quick reply. Will try first thing tomorrow. Wife and kids are in bed already would hate to wake them.


----------



## Bill Mac

Bought a 3808 today to use as a pre-pro with my Parasound A52 and so far sounds great with my A2 and BD30. Nice to see DTS-MSTR and TrueHD show on the display with the BD30. Was somewhat disappointed that DD+ and TrueHD did not display with the A2. I forgot the A2 is not 1.3 so it will not display on the 3808.


When playing the A2 the 3808 displays Multi-Channel is this normal? Pressed the display button for the A2 and it showed DD+ for Transformers so as long as it is being output that is fine.


Hopefully will have a chance to run Audessy tomorrow and really crank it up







!


Bill


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12504619
> 
> 
> Well, Like many of you I jumped on the deal from 6th Avenue. I ordered from David last Monday (very very nice guy). I was at work Friday morning and checked the status of my order and it said delivered at about 9:30 that morning. I was very excited until I got home after work. There were two packages there (both from UPS), but nothing from DHL. I called DHL and they claim that it was delivered to my front door (same location as the UPS packages). So, I called 6th Ave and they are going to have to file a claim with the morons at DHL. Hopefully I will be able to get a replacement this week. I guess you get what you pay for with DHL...



Just wanted to update my situation. After DHL finally decided that they have no clue what happened to my package (they still think it was delivered here) I called David back and let me tell you, he went above and beyond. After saying that he was very sorry and talking casually for a minute he asked me to hold on for a couple mins. I obviously did, and he went back and got another receiver shipped out immediately via 2nd day delivery. He came back and said he was very sorry again and thanked me for my business.


I didn't even think to ask for the tracking number, but about 5 mins later David actually called me back (on the number that I called from - not the number that they have on file for me - which means he took the time to write down the number I was calling from, obviously in case we got disconnected) and said hey, thought you might also want the tracking number. I've checked online and it is scheduled for delivery on Friday morning. I obviously can't say anything about the product yet, but so far I am very very impressed with the customer service that David and 6th Avenue have provided.


Just thought I should share in case anything that I said potentially turned anyone off from David or 6th Ave (as that was not my intention at all).


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12539168
> 
> 
> Speaking of internet radio stations, apparently because I am using the ethernet to WiFi adapter, the streaming of the current "valid" internet station will continue even after I power off the 3808.
> 
> 
> But, if I switch to a station that is "not valid" (not broadcasting). The streaming obviously stops. That is the only way I found to stop the streaming short of resetting the bridge...



A while back I ask the same question.


Just hold the ch center button in until the streaming stops.


----------



## MC485




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MC485* /forum/post/12534181
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone. I wanna ask if I have both Panasonic BD30 blu-ray player & 3808 which only connect 5.1 speakers, can it encode Dolby TrueHD & DTS HD MA, or it only can encode to Dobly Digital & DTS Surround? Thanks~





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12535439
> 
> 
> I have the BD30 and 3808ci and 5.1. The 3808ci does accept the bitstream from the BD30 for TrueHD and DTS HD, and displays it appropriately on the front panel. Sounds good, too.



Thanks for reply~







If I play TrueHD 7.1 or DTS-HD MA 7.1 with 5.1 speakers only, can it downmix from 7.1 to 5.1? Thanks~


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12537662
> 
> 
> i would think vaulted ceiling maybe your issue. acoustically, your conundrum makes sense.
> 
> 
> but how to rectify is unknown to me



Surely other 3808 owners using Audyssey to calibrate their systems have vaulted ceilings in their rooms as well though, right? Anyone out there have any trouble with Audyssey in rooms with vaulted ceilings?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12543452
> 
> 
> Surely other 3808 owners using Audyssey to calibrate their systems have vaulted ceilings in their rooms as well though, right? Anyone out there have any trouble with Audyssey in rooms with vaulted ceilings?



i have a vaulted ceiling, and the only issue i noted was the underpowered sub. it also set the crossover on some of my front speakers to 60hz. i manually cranked the db on the sub and set the crossover to a static 80hz, no other issues noted. what specifically would you like me to check?


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/12541242
> 
> 
> A while back I ask the same question.
> 
> 
> Just hold the ch center button in until the streaming stops.



I'll give that a try when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12544438
> 
> 
> i have a vaulted ceiling, and the only issue i noted was the underpowered sub. it also set the crossover on some of my front speakers to 60hz. i manually cranked the db on the sub and set the crossover to a static 80hz, no other issues noted. what specifically would you like me to check?



Pretty much the same here.

I can tell you the Denon sounds loads better than the Sony ES it replaced.


----------



## Cliff Olson

Hey guys. I am buying a new Processor, and it will most likely be a Denon. I was checking out the Denon Site, and I can't really see any difference between this unit and the AVR-4308CI (other than WiFi). Are there any good reasons to move up to that model over this one? Thanks.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12544438
> 
> 
> i have a vaulted ceiling, and the only issue i noted was the underpowered sub. it also set the crossover on some of my front speakers to 60hz. i manually cranked the db on the sub and set the crossover to a static 80hz, no other issues noted. what specifically would you like me to check?



Nothing at all. I just was trying to see if anyone out there with a vaulted ceiling had similar issues with Audyssey that I've had. Like you I manually set the crossovers for my speakers, and in addition I manually entered the distances as well. Maybe the characteristics of my room are just throwing off Audyssey for some other reason. I'm happy with the EQ settings it makes, and also like you I had to crank up the db on my sub and set the EQ to 80hz.


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12544725
> 
> 
> Nothing at all. I just was trying to see if anyone out there with a vaulted ceiling had similar issues with Audyssey that I've had. Like you I manually set the crossovers for my speakers, and in addition I manually entered the distances as well. Maybe the characteristics of my room are just throwing off Audyssey for some other reason. I'm happy with the EQ settings it makes, and also like you I had to crank up the db on my sub and set the EQ to 80hz.



i'm not digging back, so i don't know what specific problems you encountered that i might want to spot-check. fwiw it absolutely nailed the speaker distances on all of them.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12544884
> 
> 
> i'm not digging back, so i don't know what specific problems you encountered that i might want to spot-check. fwiw it absolutely nailed the speaker distances on all of them.



Interesting. I can't imagine what I could be doing wrong. I have the mic mounted on a tripod, I take 8 measurements, the room is as quiet as can be expected....I don't know what else to try. The speaker distances that I get usually fall between 0 and 2.5 feet, when in fact they are about 9 feet away from my main listening position. In fact, the last time I tried Audyssey it said the speakers were ALL 0.1 feet away!


I just had another thought: are you setting your tripod in the actual seats that you're sitting in for your listening positions, or are you setting it on the floor of the room? I've been setting the tripod on the seats, as far forward from the headrests as is possible. Is there any advantage to setting the tripod on the floor versus the actual seats?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/12544996
> 
> 
> are you setting your tripod in the actual seats that you're sitting in for your listening positions, or are you setting it on the floor of the room?



i put it on the headrest of the couches in my living room.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Just purchased the AVR-3808ci, have a 7.1 setup, ran the Audyssey tool after making sure I have the latest firmware installed, have some comments and questions. I used the mic on a tripod at ear level pointing straight up at 6 listening positions (didn't go more than 6 because there aren't more than 6 places to sit). Standard 8' ceiling in room.


Prior to running Audyssey I had all speakers set to "small" and subwoofer set to LFE+Main and crossover set to 80 Hz. After calibration the speakers were all still set to small and sub set to LFE+Main but I noticed Audyssey set some wild crossovers such as 40 Hz and 60 Hz for some of the front speakers and 110 Hz for one surround speaker. What the hell?! That's question #1, why did Audyssey set crossovers like 40 Hz yet left speakers set at small. I manually changed crossovers back to 80 Hz.


The speaker distances it came up with looked reasonable (I didn't get out a tape measure but it seemed they were pretty accurate) except for the subwoofer which it had at 8.4 feet and it's really 19.4 feet so I changed that manually. As others reported the subwoofer level was too low so I cranked it up manually in the manual setup.


Does the Audyssey do more than just check speaker polarity, setup speaker distances and channel levels? e.g., does it setup tonal characteristics? if so, where can we view what it has done in this regard? I didn't see any menu item for Audyssey's tonal settings if it indeed does change tonal characteristics. The Audyssey section of the manual says vague things like "calculates...optimal settings for each speaker and subwoofer" and "corrects acoustical distortions within the listening area" but gives no specifics of what specific settings it modifies to accomplish this.


I also saw a menu option where you could select whether Audyssey was engaged or not and it had two Audyssey options, I think one was just 'Audyssey' and one said 'Audyssey Flat' if I recall correctly -- so what's the difference between these? If I select "OFF" does this just defeat any tonal changes made but all of the crossovers/distances/channel levels are not changed? Are most people using the Audyssey or Audyssey Flat setting?


I'm loving the Denon, have a PS3 and Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD both connected ONLY with HDMI (for video and audio) and a DISH Network VIP722 HD DVR (connected with HDMI for video and optical digital audio for audio) and have had no HDMI handshake issues of any kind, no popping when changing between sources, etc. I'm letting the HDMI pass through unchanged and don't see any degradation on my 120" diagonal 16:9 screen from a Sanyo PLV-Z5 front projector. I'm loving this receiver and I'm coming from a Denon AVR-5803. I have Dolby PLIIx engaged for the surround back speakers.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12545819
> 
> 
> i put it on the headrest of the couches in my living room.



I can give that a shot. The tripod I have the mic mounted to is about 2 feet tall with the legs fully extended, so I had figured that placing it in the seat, which puts the mic at about ear level, would be the optimal position. At this point I'll try anything once with Audyssey to see if I get better results.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/12540783
> 
> 
> When playing the A2 the 3808 displays Multi-Channel is this normal? Pressed the display button for the A2 and it showed DD+ for Transformers so as long as it is being output that is fine.



Yes.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12545915
> 
> 
> Just purchased the AVR-3808ci, have a 7.1 setup, ran the Audyssey tool after making sure I have the latest firmware installed, have some comments and questions. I used the mic on a tripod at ear level pointing straight up at 6 listening positions (didn't go more than 6 because there aren't more than 6 places to sit). Standard 8' ceiling in room.
> 
> 
> Prior to running Audyssey I had all speakers set to "small" and subwoofer set to LFE+Main and crossover set to 80 Hz. After calibration the speakers were all still set to small and sub set to LFE+Main but I noticed Audyssey set some wild crossovers such as 40 Hz and 60 Hz for some of the front speakers and 110 Hz for one surround speaker. What the hell?! That's question #1, why did Audyssey set crossovers like 40 Hz yet left speakers set at small. I manually changed crossovers back to 80 Hz.
> 
> 
> The speaker distances it came up with looked reasonable (I didn't get out a tape measure but it seemed they were pretty accurate) except for the subwoofer which it had at 8.4 feet and it's really 19.4 feet so I changed that manually. As others reported the subwoofer level was too low so I cranked it up manually in the manual setup.
> 
> 
> Does the Audyssey do more than just check speaker polarity, setup speaker distances and channel levels? e.g., does it setup tonal characteristics? if so, where can we view what it has done in this regard? I didn't see any menu item for Audyssey's tonal settings if it indeed does change tonal characteristics. The Audyssey section of the manual says vague things like "calculates...optimal settings for each speaker and subwoofer" and "corrects acoustical distortions within the listening area" but gives no specifics of what specific settings it modifies to accomplish this.
> 
> 
> I also saw a menu option where you could select whether Audyssey was engaged or not and it had two Audyssey options, I think one was just 'Audyssey' and one said 'Audyssey Flat' if I recall correctly -- so what's the difference between these? If I select "OFF" does this just defeat any tonal changes made but all of the crossovers/distances/channel levels are not changed? Are most people using the Audyssey or Audyssey Flat setting?
> 
> 
> I'm loving the Denon, have a PS3 and Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD both connected ONLY with HDMI (for video and audio) and a DISH Network VIP722 HD DVR (connected with HDMI for video and optical digital audio for audio) and have had no HDMI handshake issues of any kind, no popping when changing between sources, etc. I'm letting the HDMI pass through unchanged and don't see any degradation on my 120" diagonal 16:9 screen from a Sanyo PLV-Z5 front projector. I'm loving this receiver and I'm coming from a Denon AVR-5803. I have Dolby PLIIx engaged for the surround back speakers.



I can not answer all your questions

First, for my setup, the Audyssey put my front as large, crossover at 40Hz and sub at LFE+Main. It set my center as small crossover at 60Hz, same as my surrounds. I tweaked these settings by change front to small as well as setting front crossover to 60Hz, 80Hz, etc. At the end, I find that Front as large with crossover at 60Hz provided the best balance of clarity and bass. 40Hz provided the best sound quality but insufficient bass. at 80Hz sound quality is not as good. BTW, I found a guideline which said to take the lowest freq of your speaker and add 20 Hz which happen to be 60Hz for my front and 80Hz for my center.

The audyssey does more than distance, and level. It also does toner adjustment for each speaker and they can be adjusted manually after you completed Audyssey. Under Audio setup>Manual EQ, you can copy and modify Audyssey EQ for each speaker (Page 31 and 43 for detail). Flat is recommended for multi-channel audio. I have yet to be able to tell the difference perhaps I do not have a consistent audio to test it. The following site about Audyssey may help you understand the flat vs other settings.
http://www.avrev.com/equip/audyssey_...zer/index.html


----------



## quenthal

I'm considering to send my Onkyo 805 back and get Denon 3808. I know there are few who considered between Onkyo and Denon, or even switched from Onkyo so I'd like to ask:

_Is there anything I'd be missing when going to Denon?
_

In paper the only differences I find (that speak for Onkyo) are THX and slightly newer DACs, everything else seems like Denon is way better. Main issue that I'm having with Onkyo is this audio delay (audio drags 50-80ms behind video with nearly all sources).


----------



## KenMediaToo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12545819
> 
> 
> i put it on the headrest of the couches in my living room.



I had a similar issue placing the mike on chair backs - I got phase errors and distance anaomolies. I then got a tripod and placed the mike about a foot above the headrest and just behind..Distance and phase errors disappeared with no other changes. Perhaps the sound reflecting off the chair back reacts with the direct sound from the speaker.


----------



## WynsWrld98

When we change the crossovers that Audyssey came up with after Audyssey is done doesn't that pretty much invalidate any EQ work the Audyssey has done? There's no way I'm leaving my any of my front speakers at 40 Hz or 60 Hz it set them too, the speakers shouldn't be driven that low and I have a high-end subwoofer which should/will reproduce the bass just fine.


I'm just wondering when we go in and change a bunch of crossovers if we've essentially invalidated what the Audyssey has done in terms of EQ and what the answer to this dilemma is...?


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12548577
> 
> 
> When we change the crossovers that Audyssey came up with after Audyssey is done doesn't that pretty much invalidate any EQ work the Audyssey has done? There's no way I'm leaving my any of my front speakers at 40 Hz or 60 Hz it set them too, the speakers shouldn't be driven that low and I have a high-end subwoofer which should/will reproduce the bass just fine.
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering when we go in and change a bunch of crossovers if we've essentially invalidated what the Audyssey has done in terms of EQ and what the answer to this dilemma is...?



I think that when we change the crossover, it does change the EQ for the low freq. That is why I hear a fuller sound quality at 40 Hz for my front. When I set it at even 60 HZ, I feel I have lost some of the sound quality. But to produce better base, I have to shift some low freq from my front to subwoofer. However, I lost too much sound quality when I st crossover at 80 Hz. That is why I settled with 60 Hz.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12546811
> 
> 
> Yes.



Tony,


Good to know, I had a feeling the display was correct.


Thanks, Bill


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMediaToo* /forum/post/12548133
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue placing the mike on chair backs - I got phase errors and distance anaomolies. I then got a tripod and placed the mike about a foot above the headrest and just behind..Distance and phase errors disappeared with no other changes. Perhaps the sound reflecting off the chair back reacts with the direct sound from the speaker.



I set my mic on the chair at ear level which does clear from the back of my chair. I have no problem and everything is accurate.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cliff Olson* /forum/post/12544706
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I am buying a new Processor, and it will most likely be a Denon. I was checking out the Denon Site, and I can't really see any difference between this unit and the AVR-4308CI (other than WiFi). Are there any good reasons to move up to that model over this one? Thanks.



I was recently in the same situation, and decided to go with the 3808.


There are a few differences, the main being the Wi-Fi. Another option that the 3808 does not have is the HDradio. Depending on your market, that may or may not be an issue (I only have 3 stations available, all owned by the same people).


The output watts for the speakers is 130w for the 3808 as compared to the 140w 4308. This is really nothing at all in my opinion.


The last thing I can think of is that the 4308 will also play a slide show of your pictures from a USB device.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12528092
> 
> 
> i am quite versed in that NAS device. i do however think the NAS device maybe the cuplrit. currently within the NAS forum there are lots of complaints about the NAS & UPnP / iTunes issues. seems some have it working, some do not.
> 
> 
> i will leave this up to D-Link i guess.



As you pointed out, the UPnP software on the 323 does have issues. OTOH, since its a Linux box, you can replace the UPnP software with your own server (i.e. Mediatomb , gmediastreamer etc.). If your familiar with Linux, you can chroot to debian and either run the precompiled mediatomb binaries or compile it yourself.


The DNS WIKI and associated forum have more details on how this is done.


I have mediatomb up and running and its performing very well with my 3808. I couldn't use the precompiled version as I wanted to stream FLAC files and the precompiled version doesn't include taglib for getting metadata out of FLAC files.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12547769
> 
> 
> I'm considering to send my Onkyo 805 back and get Denon 3808. I know there are few who considered between Onkyo and Denon, or even switched from Onkyo so I'd like to ask:
> 
> _Is there anything I'd missing when going to Denon?
> _
> 
> In paper the only differences I find (that speak for Onkyo) are THX and slightly newer DACs, everything else seems like Denon is way better. Main issue that I'm having with Onkyo is this audio delay (audio drags 50-80ms behind video with nearly all sources).



I had the 905 for a short while but sold it and went back to my Anthem AVM 30. I found the 905 to have very good SQ and build quality. I went back to the AVM 30 as I thought I would not really have a need for the new HD formats. But after adding a Panasonic BD30 to the Toshiba A2 I already had I decided I needed the HD formats after all.


Instead of buying another 905 or 885 I decided that Onkyo has not yet worked out the many bugs (audio delay







) in their receivers and pre-pros. I decided to go with the 3808 and so far I am happy. Hopefully I will have a chance this weekend to crank it up







!


Bill


----------



## WynsWrld98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12548845
> 
> 
> I think that when we change the crossover, it does change the EQ for the low freq. That is why I hear a fuller sound quality at 40 Hz for my front. When I set it at even 60 HZ, I feel I have lost some of the sound quality. But to produce better base, I have to shift some low freq from my front to subwoofer. However, I lost too much sound quality when I st crossover at 80 Hz. That is why I settled with 60 Hz.



What is the crossover for your sub set at?


I switched everything Audyssey recommended to 80 Hz crossover all around (including for sub) and significantly increased the channel level for my sub. So this should be a reasonable solution for the Audyssey setting such a low crossover as 40 Hz for my front speakers which should NOT be driven that low?


----------



## komodo33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12526506
> 
> 
> Pickup the phone and call: 877-684-2831 x 8474. Couldn't be easier than that. They do not pressure you into a sale or try and upsell you.



I just called Dave and ordered a unit. I totally agree. He was really easy to work with and didn't try and pressure tactics or upsells. The order was done in just a few minutes and now the waiting begins...


----------



## ArthurL

A little late to the dance, but, I am now a new owner of an AVR-3808CI (replaces my AVR-3801). I guess I just lucked out and found a local retailer that had one in stock...and at a good price (I hope). If only I knew that updating the firmware would have taken so long, I wouldn't have done it this evening.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/12548849
> 
> 
> Tony,
> 
> 
> Good to know, I had a feeling the display was correct.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bill



You're welcome! I should have added in my previous reply that I know it to be true because I have the exact same combo (A2/3808).


----------



## jazzzione




> Quote:
> 6ave
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by carrera1
> 
> Pickup the phone and call: 877-684-2831 x 8474. Couldn't be easier than that. They do not pressure you into a sale or try and upsell you.
> 
> I just called Dave and ordered a unit. I totally agree. He was really easy to work with and didn't try and pressure tactics or upsells. The order was done in just a few minutes and now the waiting begins...




Man this Dave dude must be really good. WHEN YOU KEEP POSTING ABOUT YOURSELF! Damn dude! I bought, and many others, stop the damn spam!


----------



## VideoBoy58

I'm starting to think that Dave should have his own thread.


The "Official" why I think Dave is so awesome thread.


----------



## guiness4me

Can anyone tell me if there is ventilation on the sides of the unit. I don't have much room (maybe a 1/4 inch)


----------



## DJN

Hoping for some advice. I am looking toreplace my B&K 7250 & Reference 20 with the 4308CI. Reasons are 7.1 and newest capabilities. It will be mostly for HT but am concerned the 4308CI will not live up to the power of the B&K. My fronts are Paradigm Studio 100's. I am not strong on how things can interact but is it possible to keep the B&K amp and run my fronts through this and the other Paradigm speakers through the 4308CI? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12549112
> 
> 
> What is the crossover for your sub set at?
> 
> 
> I switched everything Audyssey recommended to 80 Hz crossover all around (including for sub) and significantly increased the channel level for my sub. So this should be a reasonable solution for the Audyssey setting such a low crossover as 40 Hz for my front speakers which should NOT be driven that low?



My LFE+Main is 110 Hz. Change Front from 60 Hz to 80 Hz would have more sub but less overall sound quality. So I stayed at 60 Hz. This is only apparent on musics.


----------



## ShadowForce

Good evening. I'm just now trying to get into a Home Theatre system and I've got *much* too learn.


I'm considering a system consisting of a Pioneer 60in plasma, Mythos ST towers, and a receiver. My confusion at this point is which receiver to purchase.


I'm considering the Denon 3808 and the Arcam AVR 350. As I understand it, the AVR 350's have 100 continuous watts/7 channels and this is one of the "pros" for that system.


Can you all give me your thoughts/advice on these 2 systems?


Thanks very much!


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJN* /forum/post/12550849
> 
> 
> Hoping for some advice. I am looking toreplace my B&K 7250 & Reference 20 with the 4308CI. Reasons are 7.1 and newest capabilities. It will be mostly for HT but am concerned the 4308CI will not live up to the power of the B&K. My fronts are Paradigm Studio 100's. I am not strong on how things can interact but is it possible to keep the B&K amp and run my fronts through this and the other Paradigm speakers through the 4308CI? Thanks for any feedback.



Well, this is the 3808 thread, but....


Anyway, you can run line out to the 7250 and run all five speakers through it if you want (seems silly to only use 2 out of 5 channels). However, in that case, you are buying a $2400 receiver to use as a pre-pro. I think I would look hard at other options in that price range and under for a pure pre-pro.


----------



## ab2ab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeFinn* /forum/post/12531555
> 
> 
> I have read the thread, but I have not found information that someone has actually tested the video passtrough is clean for 1080i, 1080p24,p50,p60. I mean the colorspace, black levels and etc. remain untouched, basically that 3808 does nothing to the picture.
> 
> 
> Has anybody made any testing regarding this?



I'd like to know this, too. Could you 3808CI owners please chime in?


Thanks!


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guiness4me* /forum/post/12550832
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is ventilation on the sides of the unit. I don't have much room (maybe a 1/4 inch)



Yes there is.


mark


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/12503646
> 
> 
> Last night I went to watch a DVD via my PS3 and all of a sudden no video from the Denon but I was getting sound. All I could get was the Denon name showing up on the TV screen so it was getting something from the Denon. I could access the menu's and could not find where anything was changed. I switched back to a game in the PS3 with the same results. Checked all of the cable connections and everything was fine, nothing was loose.
> 
> 
> I finally switched the video out cable into another section on the back (VCR) and switched to that in the menu and got the video working.
> 
> 
> Should I do a reset of the Denon to see if it works again?



Yea, everything is working now. Had some time today to trouble shoot and I went back into the settings and found that the video select was not set correctly. Not sure how it got changed.


----------



## Youngneg

Hello

I`m looking to purchase this 3808 unit ...read all reviews made comparisons.....the thing i`m nerves about...and not to shore of is...1. my cable box puts out 1080i....2. my tv is a sony 52 xbr4 1080p....no HD/BDplayer yet...(looking at sammy bd-up5000...firmware issues).will the signal from my cable (1080i) get screwed up going to the 3808 then to the tv...i`ve read bad deinterlacing....i`m i looking at this right......thanks


P.S. They say a little knowledge is DANGEROUS :


----------



## yann13

I was checking new radio on webradio and I saw something strange : program title is still present on 2RADIO.

Befor upgrade, program title was present on all radio but now it seems it is just present on some radio, I found opnly one.


I hope Denon is progressing to solve this bug.


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youngneg* /forum/post/12554868
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> I`m looking to purchase this 3808 unit ...read all reviews made comparisons.....the thing i`m nerves about...and not to shore of is...1. my cable box puts out 1080i....2. my tv is a sony 52 xbr4 1080p....no HD/BDplayer yet...(looking at sammy bd-up5000...firmware issues).will the signal from my cable (1080i) get screwed up going to the 3808 then to the tv...i`ve read bad deinterlacing....i`m i looking at this right......thanks
> 
> 
> P.S. They say a little knowledge is DANGEROUS :



My satellite receiver puts out 1080i and my TV can display 1080p. Looks like I have the same setup as you. I run my satellite signal through the 3808, the TV displays the signal as 1080p with no problems, that I know of. I have no other problems with my 3808, great receiver.


----------



## santiagodraco

As the subject line says, I have a big problem with my 3808ci and need some help....


My 3808ci arrived today (I should be joyful huh?) and, well... I'm on the West coast and it's about 1500 miles away... do I cancel my holiday's early and go back to set it up or stick around and wait until my scheduled return home after christmas?


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *santiagodraco* /forum/post/12555293
> 
> 
> As the subject line says, I have a big problem with my 3808ci and need some help....
> 
> 
> My 3808ci arrived today (I should be joyful huh?) and, well... I'm on the West coast and it's about 1500 miles away... do I cancel my holiday's early and go back to set it up or stick around and wait until my scheduled return home after christmas?



The answer is "YES"


----------



## RMetz1

The 3808 will take in 1080i and convert to 1080p, but will do so at a loss of resolution during the process (down to 540 and back up to 1080p). Thats why some folks are calling 1080i processing 'broken.' it's really just all about how this specific scaler handles 1080i material, and is one of the reasons why some folks are disspointed they didn't go with a different vp option for these units. so, you will 'see' 1080p as the input resolution on your display if you let the 3808 handle a 1080i signal, but it might not be as good a quality result than if you had different video processing. Depending on how well your display handles 1080i signals, you may get a better result just passing 1080i through and let your display handle the deinterlace.


----------



## JetSnake

All this talk about stereo stuff made me want to take the 3808 for a spin. Klipsch RSW-10d and KG5.5


The stereo is not distorting, the camera mic can't handle the loud sound.


Take a look.

http://youtube.com/profile?user=JetSnake128 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUoW2WdeO_8


----------



## RGrim

Well, my Outlaw 7700 amplifier came back from repair today and all I can say is WOW!!!! I've been sitting around for about three weeks now wondering if I made a mistake getting rid of my Outlaw 990 and replacing it with the 3808 and so far, I haven't been disappointed in the least using the 3808 as a pre/amp. Still need some more time with the 3808/7700 combo but so far, I'm very pleased.


----------



## AudioBear

I am not Dave!! But I just bought a Denon AVR-3808CI from Dave at 6Ave and nothing could have been easier. You will not find a lower price or a lower pressure deal. Truly enjoyable to purchase online. So stop making fun of Dave. He's real.


And he has deep discounts on all high end gear! 877-684-2831 x 8474


----------



## mifronte

Is there a way to clear all the Tuner presets? I don't mean skipping. I just want to clear all the presets because I accidentally ran the auto presets and now I just want to delete them all.


Thanks.


----------



## McGoogan

I'm not Dave either... I'm glad so many people mentioned Dave @6th ave, cause I ordered my 2nd 3808 from him. BEST PRICE, BEST SEVICE. The Internet Radio did not work on the first 3808.


Just set up 2nd 3808 and the Internet Radio fired up like it is suppose too. Really excited I can listed to Canadian Music. jk


Anyone know why the front display times out and goes blank when playing Internet Radio? I adjusted the screen saver, no luck.. I know you can play the Internet Radio w/o having the TV on. Any thoughts???


----------



## JetSnake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12558580
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the front display times out and goes blank when playing Internet Radio? I adjusted the screen saver, no luck.. I know you can play the Internet Radio w/o having the TV on. Any thoughts???



Sounds like your in pure mode. It'll do that.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/12559622
> 
> 
> Sounds like your in pure mode. It'll do that.



Perfect. It was in Pure Direct instead of just Direct.

Oversight on my part, but thanks.


----------



## dpnaugle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12558580
> 
> 
> I'm not Dave either... I'm glad so many people mentioned Dave @6th ave, cause I ordered my 2nd 3808 from him. BEST PRICE, BEST SEVICE. The Internet Radio did not work on the first 3808.
> 
> 
> Just set up 2nd 3808 and the Internet Radio fired up like it is suppose too. Really excited I can listed to Canadian Music. jk
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the front display times out and goes blank when playing Internet Radio? I adjusted the screen saver, no luck.. I know you can play the Internet Radio w/o having the TV on. Any thoughts???



So I don't see it. These best price anywhere deals you speak of from Dave. Looks like a great online retailer but i can get those prices right here right now. I mean like drive to the store and be back with a 4308 in 15 minutes. I guess i might not hove to pay CA tx with Dave....Humm I want it now.


----------



## RodChester

Hey everyone I just got my 3808 last Sunday and I love it. However I am having a bit of trouble with my Wii connection.


Right now I have my Wii connected to component input 2 and I get a great video signal. The L and R analog inputs right now are plugged into the (HDP) audio input to correspond with the (HDP) label on the component input. However I do not get any audio just video.


Does anyone know what I need to do to get video from a component hookup and audio from an analog hookup? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## oz390gta

I have just set up my 3808 and for the life of me I can't get my subwoofer to work. It still works fine with my old pioneer amp. I have it plugged into the SW jack on the amp, I have set Subwoofer "YES" in the GUI and no matter what source I play the sub will just not output anything.


Any ideas?


oz390gta


----------



## Tim Benoit

what is the best price on the 3808



Thanks Tim


----------



## Youngneg

Hey everyone.....Just pulled the trigger on a 3808......Yes from [email protected] ......sweeeeeet deal.Anyway thanks for all your post VERY EDUCATIONAL...made my decision alittle less painful...looking forward to tinkering with it in a few days ..and i`m almost positive i`m going to have some questions.


----------



## ZenFly

I am Dave, but not "that" Dave. This 6th ave pandering is getting a bit much. I bought my 3808 locally discounted and I couldn't be happier. I had no delivery charge, or delivery problems...I simply bought it, loaded in my car and drove 5 min home.



This is a great AVR.


"Dave" signing off.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oz390gta* /forum/post/12560452
> 
> 
> I have just set up my 3808 and for the life of me I can't get my subwoofer to work. It still works fine with my old pioneer amp. I have it plugged into the SW jack on the amp, I have set Subwoofer "YES" in the GUI and no matter what source I play the sub will just not output anything.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> oz390gta



Check your speakers setting. If you do not have very large front, set it to small.

Set the LFE to 80 Hz to 120 Hz, higher will produce more bass. If you have large front, set to LFE+Main iwill produce moire bass. Also check the crossover of your front and center, set them higher will produce more bass. Hope this helps.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Re: "If you have large front, set to LFE+Main will produce moire bass.", I thought if you have SMALL main that you want to set your sub to LFE+Main so all bass goes to sub, none to front speakers?!?


----------



## mr peepers

i just got my friend from best buy to pick me up one of these guys .... and it .... sounds ..... AMAZING!


I have this guy setup with an all definitive mythos speaker system and a martin logan abyss sub. wow. I'm more than happy with this avr.


i was torn between this one and pioneer 94. I was even still debating back and forth between the two in my car in the parking lot in front of the store. haha. I had an older denon 4306 that i just sold the other day, so i was mildly leaning towards this denon since my 4306 was just awesome. but the feature set with this avr in comparison to others in the price range are just amazing.


make no mistake, the pioneers are really great, but this denon has sound that'll blow you away.


the gui is awesome. great feature that is really easy to use with a little bit of getting used to. the ethernet function is a great addition and the new models improved the streaming of music from your pc's by leaps and bounds.


i'm still exploring all the functions and features in the gui, and im sure ill find even more sweet new add ons from last years model. but, if you're debating between the pioneer and denon, my vote will go with denon. they just make products that are worth every penny of their asking price.


great buy. i love it. just thought i'd share my personal glee and excitement with someone other than my dog


----------



## HumanMedia

Can anyone tell me how to configure different sources to the quick select?


Also how to configure an HDMI source to DSD?


(I remember seeing both of these before a firmware update, but now I cant find and soend ages looking)


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12567632
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to configure different sources to the quick select?
> 
> 
> Also how to configure an HDMI source to DSD?
> 
> 
> (I remember seeing both of these before a firmware update, but now I cant find and soend ages looking)



Set your input and other settings just the way you want, then hold down the quick select button that you want to program until it lights up.. then it's set.


Double-check the manual on page 57.


For DSD, see pages 41, 75-78 (tables)


----------



## Tim Benoit

my 3808ci is coming on monday do i need to do an up date or just leave it like it is I will be hooking up a reg dvd player non HDMI and maybe my HD reciver

not sure if Im going to run the HD receiver through the 3808 my TV right now is 36XBR800 no HDMI only DVI but looking to up grade to the panasonic th-50pz700U



Thanks Tim


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Benoit* /forum/post/12567974
> 
> 
> my 3808ci is coming on monday do i need to do an up date or just leave it like it is I will be hooking up a reg dvd player non HDMI and maybe my HD reciver
> 
> not sure if Im going to run the HD receiver through the 3808 my TV right now is 36XBR800 no HDMI only DVI but looking to up grade to the panasonic th-50pz700U
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tim



The FW update question has been asked many, many times.... Do a Search.You will be surprised as to what you can learn and what questions/problems you can solve on your own..... plus it will help you learn more about this AVR


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12564179
> 
> 
> Re: "If you have large front, set to LFE+Main will produce moire bass.", I thought if you have SMALL main that you want to set your sub to LFE+Main so all bass goes to sub, none to front speakers?!?



From my understanding of the function, the "LFE" mode will only redirect bass from SMALL channels, while "LFE+Main" will redirect ALL channels (LARGE or SMALL). So theoretically, if you set your speakers to SMALL, then this option has no effect as all channels are SMALL and will get redirected to the subwoofer.


Correct me if I'm wrong of course







.


----------



## 56wilson

Need a new Surround Receiver. Very hooked on the Denon 3808.


So why should i pick the Denon 3808 over the Onkyo 875?


----------



## MTBDOC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *56wilson* /forum/post/12568707
> 
> 
> Need a new Surround Receiver. Very hooked on the Denon 3808.
> 
> 
> So why should i pick the Denon 3808 over the Onkyo 875?



Read the first 137 pages! Come on, do you really expect to register on a board like this and ask such a broad question?


In the spirit of CHRISTmas, I will give you _my_ reasons: I just replaced a Denon 3801 which has performed admirably. I am not as concerned about the video upscaling in the 875, but was quite concerned w/ two issues (and a personal note):
very hot running of the Onkyo
repeated lip-synch problems w/ the Onkyo
superb performance from my AVR2000 (bought early 90's) and 3801 (7 yrs)


I will also jump on the 6ave source. Forum rules do not allow pricing discussion (unless you pony up some cash for the "private" area) but suffice it to say, they did better than any other online source, are an authorized dealer, and have a solid reputation. My local retailers don't discount much, and throw in 9% sales tax and it is not in the same ballpark.


----------



## 56wilson

How good is the Denon 3808 for music listening only (stereo sound)?


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *56wilson* /forum/post/12569562
> 
> 
> How good is the Denon 3808 for music listening only (stereo sound)?



It sounds fantastic.


However, nothing beats the lossless audio off a BD disc I can't wait for more music only releases in this format.


----------



## Baron-Rex

I've read a lot of post from people on this forum saying how good the prices are from 6th Ave on the Denon 3808. But on their website, they're selling it for retail price.


I'm looking to buy one of these right now, and none of my local dealers have one in stock. So I'd like a good deal from an authorized online dealer, but nobody seems to have it for anything below retail. Am I missing something?


----------



## Tim Benoit

just call 6th av and ask them what the price is it way lower than the price on there web site


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12564179
> 
> 
> Re: "If you have large front, set to LFE+Main will produce moire bass.", I thought if you have SMALL main that you want to set your sub to LFE+Main so all bass goes to sub, none to front speakers?!?



I do not really know what LFE+Main means, but I got a lot more bass with this setting. My old receiver do not even give LFE+Main if you set front to small.


----------



## forcemany

No so good news.

I sold my old Pioneer Elite yesterday. While setting up again for the guy to test the receiver. I re-listened to my 5 year old Pioneer Elite, boy, my old Elite reproduced the bass 10 times better than the 3808 especially at very low frequency. I now wonder whether I should have gone with Elite 94.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12570633
> 
> 
> No so good news.
> 
> I sold my old Pioneer Elite yesterday. While setting up again for the guy to test the receiver. I re-listened to my 5 year old Pioneer Elite, boy, my old Elite reproduced the bass 10 times better than the 3808 especially at very low frequency. I now wonder whether I should have gone with Elite 94.



Yeah what gives?


I cant seem to get good low bass either. I have a 5.1 system with full range speakers. Maybe its the auto-setup (yes ive got the 'latest' firmware) and I should do it manually without eq. and see how that sounds.


Anyone else encountered this and have a fix?


BTW the 3808 replaced an old 2802, which in comparison had full, rounded effortless bass. The 3808 sounds dry and raspy without extension.


----------



## TheMoose

I guess they haven't fixed the bass bug yet.

After the auto set up I went in & manually set the bass & it does thump!


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12573063
> 
> 
> I guess they haven't fixed the bass bug yet.
> 
> After the auto set up I went in & manually set the bass & it does thump!



Can you share what you did manually?

My Audyssey measured quite accurate on distance, so I left it as is and did the following:

Change the subwoofer level from -11 db to +10 db, Turned my sub knob from mid to 3/4.

No change on speaker size with large front, small center and surrounds.

Change front crossover from 40Hz to 60 Hz, Center from 60 Hz to 80 Hz, No change on LEF+Main at 110 Hz

I do not think any tweak in Manual EQ will do anything significant as its lowest freq is 63 Hz. As a matter of fact, I did try to up it and feels no difference.

The bass is good but missing the lowest freq probably from 20 Hz-30 Hz.


----------



## TheMoose

^^^

try this.

In the GUI go to Manual setup, Speaker setup, Channel level, Mode, Start.

That will give you white noise on each speaker so do not have the volume cranked up!!

Go to the Sub level, I set mine to 0db & I have lots of bass!


----------



## Citivas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpnaugle* /forum/post/12559962
> 
> 
> So I don't see it. These best price anywhere deals you speak of from Dave. Looks like a great online retailer but i can get those prices right here right now. I mean like drive to the store and be back with a 4308 in 15 minutes. I guess i might not hove to pay CA tx with Dave....Humm I want it now.



Are you sure you can get the same price locally (meaning you have already inquired about the special price you get when you call which is about $500 less than on their website)? I bought from 6 Ave and the price was way better than anything I could get locally and my BB and CC literally laughed at the idea of price matching it even though 6 Ave is a competing local B&M store around here. Also, it stands to reason that the pricing must be better than most people can get elsewhere or there wouldn't be so many people doing it. I know that what I paid was $150 beter than any other online price I found them or have seen since, using various price comparison engines every few days. That said, if you have a place that will match, I would go for it. There is nothing special about 6 Ave's "service" contrary to the other posts. I have used them for a few years and they are good for prices and that's about it...


Also, the Dave references are getting WAY old. Please stop. It is actually making me want to boycott them. A few times is fine, but he's been referenced over 50 times. And there's no way that's happening by accident. He is obviously asking people to post his name. Ergo, he is obviously reading the thread. So I appeal directly to you Dave, please stop. I seriously doubt anyone reading this thread will miss the numerous referenced to your name. It is overkill now...


----------



## gerhardb

Holy moley... 136 pages!


Ok, I just replaced my Denon 3600 (plain old "3600") with a 3808ci.


Basically, I needed to get something that did HDMI switching so that I could start using multiple HDMI devices. (I've got a Sony tube XBR HD 32 inch set with 1 HDMI input, and I'm not ready to replace it this year... so....)


Anyway, I'll start searching the thread, but in the mean while I'm hoping that some season's sprit will keep me from being flamed! -smile-


The TV is 1080i.


I've got a Tivo Series 3 hooked up to it, which should be putting out 1080i, 720p, 480p...


...but the Denon is not displaying 1080i when I've got a 1080i signal.


What setting do I need to change?


I've tried the basics... but I'm not sure why it looks like it's displaying 720p.


Humph.


Thanks for any input folks!


Happy holidays.


Gerhard


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12573472
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> try this.
> 
> In the GUI go to Manual setup, Speaker setup, Channel level, Mode, Start.
> 
> That will give you white noise on each speaker so do not have the volume cranked up!!
> 
> Go to the Sub level, I set mine to 0db & I have lots of bass!



Thanks, I did the same and instead of 0 db, I set it to +10 db.

I do get a lot of bass, but missing the deeeeep low base that I get from Pioneer Elite.

That deeeeep base, even at very low volume ( at -40 or so ) will shake my floor. With the 3808, I get good solid hard base, but when the volume goes down, the bass disappear.


----------



## Benlee

This is very strange.










I just bought the Denon 3808 Receiver and is pleased with both the sound for music and movies. My CD player is connected to my Denon with generic RCA analog cables.


Thinking I can get better sound by switching to a Digital Connection, I bought a Digital Coaxial cable and connected it to my Denon and switched the playback to Digital. The sound was dull and sterile. To confirmed it, I switched back to my RCA cables and immediate the sound was much more warm and rich compare to the sound from the coaxial cable. What's wrong? I did checked all my settings and they were correct. My CD player is just a run-of-the-mill Samsung DVD player which I use as a CD player.


Anyway, I have switched back to RCA cables but still wondering... I always thought digital cables are better than analog. Or did I miss adjusting some settings in my Denon?


----------



## MrsGone

Setup a new system last week, a 3808, Sony BDP-S500 Blueray & XBR5 and am having problems with the blueray blanking out every now and then. It only seems to happen every 45 minutes or so and it doesn't seem to matter if its a standard DVD or blueray disk. I notice when it happens the HD & HDMI lights go out momentarily on the blueray, but the counter continues and it comes back on within 3 seconds. I am using a 3' (cat 2 HDMI 1.3a) cable to the 3808 and a 6' to the XBR5 from dCables.net. It doesn't happen if I bypass the 3808. Sony says its a bad cable, but I hate to blow a $130 on a Monster cable if I don't have to.


Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Hello all.


A new version of Command3808 has been released.


Command3808 is free software (including source code) that allows you to control your Denon 3808CI via the telnet protocol. Some users even report that it works with the 4308CI.


The new version now includes menu control (GUI) and video settings amongst other improvements.


Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## derrickho

i just purchased my 3808 a week ago and just installed it last night. found a few issues and decided to read up on this post and the "bugs" post. after reading through roughly 40 pages of posts (i need to sleep) i was hoping I could post here and get some answers if someone would be willing to help.


1. running a pio pdp-5070 plasma, i really enjoyed the settings on the tv when i was running it directly (via component) from the STB (moto dct from Time Warner) then I decided to run it from hdmi>receiver>hdmi>tv and although i do have the ipscaler on (to upconvert the SD signals to 720p) it seems as if the colors/brightness have changed. i havent messed with any of the visual settings on the 3808, so i'm wondering if the receiver does someting to the video signal in terms of brightness/color/contrast because of the i/p-scaler, or if I am just imagining this?


2. on my old receiver (yamaha rv-1500) when i would listen to a regular music cd via m ps3 i could change between PLII Cinema > PLII Music with the push of a button. For the 3808 I can't seem to find a way to do this on the main remote, as there are so few buttons on there.


Also, the 3808 shows "multi-ch in" when using cds on my ps3, and only plays music from my front R+L speakers (no center, rears or sub) I have tried to change the output and I can't seem to get PLII music to work, where it would with my old yammy avr. (I know 5ch or 7ch stereo will make the subs and center hit, but I really enjoyed the PLII music setting on my old avr and would love for the denon to do this as well)


If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. These forums have been a blessing to my Home Theater system. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12570571
> 
> 
> I do not really know what LFE+Main means, but I got a lot more bass with this setting. My old receiver do not even give LFE+Main if you set front to small.



I can confirm this. The higher number the crossover is set to, the more bass you get. I am running 12" fronts and no sub, and my bass is infinitely better at 250 HZ setting than the 80 I (intuitively) set it to. Apparently it is a bug as Moose alluded to.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrsGone* /forum/post/12574802
> 
> 
> Sony says its a bad cable, but I hate to blow a $130 on a Monster cable if I don't have to.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts?



Don't buy a Monster cable.







You can get a high quality 6-ft. HDMI 1.3a cable from Monoprice.com for about $15; around $11 for a 3 ft. one.


----------



## Dlmruk

Just ordered my 3808 and I'm new at this stuff. I need to buy my cabling so I have it to install when the 3808 shows up. I'll be using cabling for my sound since my TV only has DVI not HDMI. My questions are:

What is the best digital audio to use if I have the option to use both Coaxial or Optical?


When using Coaxial, it looks just like standard patch cord (RCA type) but orange in color. Is there any differance?


I'm sure I'll be on here alot in the few weeks.


Thanks for you help in advance.


----------



## gerhardb

Ok,


So after reading SOME of this massive thread, I updated the firmware on my new Denon 3808ci last night. (Yeah, I stayed up until 4AM...)


...I also started to look for a secure (well, more secure) wireless to ethernet option so that I don't have to run a cable.


A quick search shows that D-Link has a DGL3420 802.11ag to ethernet "gaming" adapter that supports WPA (and WEP).


Anyone try this?


I've seen some posts about the LinkSys unit, but that one has not been updated since before Cisco took LinkSys over... and it's looking like it's getting hard to find.


Gerhard


----------



## kkpaim

I've just got my 3808 after researching this thread and decided to replace my existing 8 years old Energy speaker. Can anyone recommend the best matching speakers/sub within US$2,000 for 80/20 movies/music? Big thanks and Merry Christmas,


----------



## black88mx6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/12576490
> 
> 
> I can confirm this. The higher number the crossover is set to, the more bass you get. I am running 12" fronts and no sub, and my bass is infinitely better at 250 HZ setting than the 80 I (intuitively) set it to. Apparently it is a bug as Moose alluded to.



I have 15" fronts, also without a sub and was not getting the bass responce I was used to. Thanks for this tip, will give it a try.


----------



## longbow

I would guess you need to set up the digital via the Audessey. I have my Toshiba HD-A35 and My Samsung 1400 each connected via HDMI and after running the Audessey with the included mic the sound for CD's is terrific from either deck. I am using SVS SBS-01's with an M&K 150 sub ( I have 2 pair of SBS-01's and an SCS-01 center for 5.1 with the M&K ) and the sound is very nice for both instrumental and vocals.


YMMV but it sounds nice here!..


----------



## MrsGone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpaim* /forum/post/12577548
> 
> 
> I've just got my 3808 after researching this thread and decided to replace my existing 8 years old Energy speaker. Can anyone recommend the best matching speakers/sub within US$2,000 for 80/20 movies/music? Big thanks and Merry Christmas,



I have always loved the sound of a Klipsch speaker. klipsch.com for more info.


----------



## longbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpaim* /forum/post/12577548
> 
> 
> I've just got my 3808 after researching this thread and decided to replace my existing 8 years old Energy speaker. Can anyone recommend the best matching speakers/sub within US$2,000 for 80/20 movies/music? Big thanks and Merry Christmas,



I have the Definitive Technology Pro Cinema set in one room (The 800's) and the SVS SBS-01 setup in another both on Denon receivers. The SVS SBS-01's are on the 3808. (The other is a 3805) I enjoy both and would be hard pressed to pick a winner.

www.definitivetech.com 
www.svsound.com 


Good luck. There are many great choices within your budget.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dlmruk* /forum/post/12577073
> 
> 
> Just ordered my 3808 and I'm new at this stuff. I need to buy my cabling so I have it to install when the 3808 shows up. I'll be using cabling for my sound since my TV only has DVI not HDMI. My questions are:
> 
> What is the best digital audio to use if I have the option to use both Coaxial or Optical?
> 
> 
> When using Coaxial, it looks just like standard patch cord (RCA type) but orange in color. Is there any differance?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll be on here alot in the few weeks.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help in advance.



The Coaxial is just that, just like for CATV etc. (just different fittings). The better the shielding factors (to keep out stray signals) the better the signal, quad shielded is going to be the best coax. A good RG6 is great with snap-n-seal fittings. You can get F to RCA adapters if you already have the coax jumper.


The fiber is going to be exactly the same actual fiber in all cables, the protective jacketing is the only difference. The jacketing keeps the fiber from breaking when bending. If you don't change your components around very often, then the thinest cheapest will work just fine.


----------



## lindend

Has anyone figured out how to stream clear channel Internet radio stations to the 3808?


All clear channel radio stations require redirection handling and are always in the following URL syntax:


/cc-common/streaming_new/


where the initial page redirects to another page (with authentication code) where the actual audio stream can be found.


Media player also chokes on this type of stream and so did the Soundbridge. Roku apparently is beta testing a fix for the Soundbridge now.


----------



## mitchlewis

Anyone figured out how to select the "HDP" input using the remote (and not the GUI).


PROBLEM: HDP (which we assume stands for Hard Disc Player) is labeled as one of the four HDMI inputs on the back of the 3808, so we used it to connect our MacMini which we are basically using as a Hard Disc Recorder (DVR). But it's not one of the selectable buttons on the bottom of the remote (the buttons numbered 1-10).


The only way we can select the HDP input source is to press MENU and navigate to the SOURCE SELECTION on the GUI. Or we get up of the couch and turn the SOURCE SELECT knob on the front of the 3808. Neither "solutions" are ideal for us.


QUESTION: Is there away to re-assign one of the 1-10 buttons on the remote to select the HDP source?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkpaim* /forum/post/12577548
> 
> 
> I've just got my 3808 after researching this thread and decided to replace my existing 8 years old Energy speaker. Can anyone recommend the best matching speakers/sub within US$2,000 for 80/20 movies/music? Big thanks and Merry Christmas,



We just bought one of the highly rated HSU Research 5.1 systems for $1471 (which includes shipping). We bought 4 x HB-1 speakers a HC-1 center channel and the awesome VTF-3 MK-3 sub. The system is AWESOME! Not to bright, good mid-bass for rock and the sub is unbelievable for movies (the center channel is very good too!). We're very happy with the value/quality of this system. I think the sub is still on sale until the 31st.


----------



## derrickho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12578297
> 
> 
> Anyone figured out how to select the "HDP" input using the remote (and not the GUI).
> 
> 
> PROBLEM: HDP (which we assume stands for Hard Disc Player) is labeled as one of the four HDMI inputs on the back of the 3808, so we used it to connect our MacMini which we are basically using as a Hard Disc Recorder (DVR). But it's not one of the selectable buttons on the bottom of the remote (the buttons numbered 1-10).
> 
> 
> The only way we can select the HDP input source is to press MENU and navigate to the SOURCE SELECTION on the GUI. Or we get up of the couch and turn the SOURCE SELECT knob on the front of the 3808. Neither "solutions" are ideal for us.
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Is there away to re-assign one of the 1-10 buttons on the remote to select the HDP source?



For the HDP selection, just push the number "4" button twice, it is labeled as "dvd/hdp". The second tap will send your avr to the HDP source.


----------



## Dlmruk

Cutaway.


Thanks for your help on this. Happy Holidays!


----------



## WynsWrld98

I have a 7.1 setup and am using DPL IIx for surround decoding. I have an Oppo DVD player connected which I exclusively use for SACD and DVD-Audio multichannel music over HDMI plus have other sources such as a PS3 (for BluRay/standard def DVDs), a Toshiba HD-A2 (for HD-DVD), etc.


What I'm trying to figure out is if I can have the Denon "remember" to use DPL IIx Music ONLY for the Oppo DVD player input but use DPL IIx Cinema for the other inputs. I've tried turning "Auto Surround" on and off and it doesn't make any difference, whatever I last select for the DPL IIx mode is what is used from then on for any input.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickho* /forum/post/12576304
> 
> 
> i just purchased my 3808 a week ago and just installed it last night. found a few issues and decided to read up on this post and the "bugs" post. after reading through roughly 40 pages of posts (i need to sleep) i was hoping I could post here and get some answers if someone would be willing to help.
> 
> 
> 1. running a pio pdp-5070 plasma, i really enjoyed the settings on the tv when i was running it directly (via component) from the STB (moto dct from Time Warner) then I decided to run it from hdmi>receiver>hdmi>tv and although i do have the ipscaler on (to upconvert the SD signals to 720p) it seems as if the colors/brightness have changed. i havent messed with any of the visual settings on the 3808, so i'm wondering if the receiver does someting to the video signal in terms of brightness/color/contrast because of the i/p-scaler, or if I am just imagining this?
> 
> 
> If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. These forums have been a blessing to my Home Theater system. Thanks in advance!




I'm seeing a similar effect with my Pio 5010FD, even when I turn off the i/p scaler. I also was previously running component from STG-> Pio, and now have component from STG->3808 and HDMI from 3808-> Pio. Football jerseys became glaringly white, and faces in some movies took on a clay-like appearance. I turned down the 3808's contrast two or three notches, and that seemed to mostly solve the problem, though the picture still isn't quite as nice as the direct connection was. I'm assuming that's due to the component-> HDMI transcoding.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickho* /forum/post/12578929
> 
> 
> For the HDP selection, just push the number "4" button twice, it is labeled as "dvd/hdp". The second tap will send your avr to the HDP source.



While this works fine if you're actually using the Denon remote it is a real pain if you're teaching another remote. The secondary remote actually has a dedicated button for each of the sources (why these are on the secondary remote instead of the main one is a mystery to me, but it did the trick when I was setting things up.)


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickho* /forum/post/12576304
> 
> 
> 3808 shows "multi-ch in" when using cds on my ps3, and only plays music from my front R+L speakers (no center, rears or sub) I have tried to change the output and I can't seem to get PLII music to work, where it would with my old yammy avr. (I know 5ch or 7ch stereo will make the subs and center hit, but I really enjoyed the PLII music setting on my old avr and would love for the denon to do this as well)



This is known issue with PS3 - it uses MPCM nearly all the time even with stereo sources with HDMI. To avoid this with CDs, you'd need to use optical for stereo sources and HDMI for multichannel, or either disable all multichannel modes from PS3 when listening to CDs.


However you should get sound from LFE. Maybe someone could confirm that Denon 3808 has bass management with Dolby/DTS HD-soundtracks and multichannel PCM?


EDIT: just read some old posts - similar settings for MPCM like these for stereo sources should make your subwoofer work. I'd be intrested to know if this works you, since I'm considering 3808 myself.


----------



## Youngneg

I also got an HSU sub........it thumps..very nice....Hey everybody....Thanks for the post ...learned a hell of alot....MERRY CHRISTMAS and Happy and Safe New Year


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok sorry if this has been asked but I didnt find it if it was. I'm torn between the 94 and the 3808.I was told here locally that the 3808 has the "3rd generation" Faroudja VP. My question is does the 94 have the same VP? and if not which one does it have? which one is better? Which Receiver is more future-proof?


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12567891
> 
> 
> Set your input and other settings just the way you want, then hold down the quick select button that you want to program until it lights up.. then it's set.
> 
> 
> Double-check the manual on page 57.
> 
> 
> For DSD, see pages 41, 75-78 (tables)



HUGE thanks for this.


As a 3808 guru do you have any recommendations for the lower bass deficiency in the 3808?


Ive tried setting Sub to LFE+Mains and manually jacking the EQ to +6db on all speakers. The bass is a little better but still not very deep. Anyway these are definitely both hacks as I have full range speakers and even if I didnt, this will not give flat, correct eq all the way down. Even with these on and up all of the way, there is very little bass under 40hz. Is that what the individual crossover for each speaker is? Just cuts out everything under 40hz? - thats what it sounds like, so how can I turn it off (there is no option), full range speakers dont need a crossover when sub is LFE only. Maybe this is the bug - that the crossover is being applied regardless.


Another thing that is very puzzling is the ability to set each speakers crossover to one point, and on the same settings page, to set LFE+Main crossover to something different. What takes precedence?


Something is very wrong here when my 6 year old 2802 has better bass.


Oh and anyone know where the AVS post is with the latest firmware revisions and procedures? (yes Ive searched)


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey guys, need a little help as I'm kind of clueless on the audio side of things. Here is my setup:


AVR-3808CI (latest firmware)


Fronts: Polk Audio RT400's

Center: Polk Audio CS245i

Rear: In-ceiling Polk LC60i's

Subwoofer: Velodyne CHT10


Lots of questions










1) Should I rely on the Audessy or go in and confirm things? Also, I'm not sure I was set up properly when I did it as I've always been hazy on a few of the subwoofer settings.


My Velodyne has some switches on the back... how should these be set?


"Internal X-over" vs. "Direct"?


Phase "0deg" vs. "180deg"?


Volume "Center" (as per the denon manual)


"Low Pass Cross Over" knob goes from 40hz to 120hz with the center being at 80hz. At some point I set it to about 90hz to 95hz. The Denon manual says "Crossover Frequency" should be set to maximum??? So this knob should be set to 120hz?


I'm not looking for bass thats going to shake my house down of course, just a bit shy of that







.


2) When I ran the audessy the first time, the speaker distances / dB levels were all pretty different. Ie... it gave me +1.x on the left and -1.x on the right when they are just about equal distance from my main setting position.


3) The rears are in-ceiling right above the back setting couch...


for ALL speaker distances, is it from ear to speaker or from speaker to amp, etc?


----------



## Highlander1976

I had a couple questions about the Denon 3808 and was hoping someone could help me here:


1.) Is it me or does the Denon run awfully hot? I am a fairly new owner of the unit (2 Weeks) and noticd today that the top of the unit was generating a ton of heat. Is this normal? Also, is there an outside solution to cool it down?


2.) How do I go about checking which Firmware I have on the Denon and how do I update it? Does it erase all the settings I have set already?


3.) Video Convert feature, what exactly does this mean? Is it a simple way of saying the video is being converted to HDMI or is it converting the signal and upconverting the signal to 1080P as well?


Thanks for your time


----------



## JoeFinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derrickho* /forum/post/12576304
> 
> 
> 2. on my old receiver (yamaha rv-1500) when i would listen to a regular music cd via m ps3 i could change between PLII Cinema > PLII Music with the push of a button. For the 3808 I can't seem to find a way to do this on the main remote, as there are so few buttons on there.



I tested 2808 and it had the same problem. I know there is a work around because I tested also my Harmony 895 with 2808 and there was a dedicated button for cineme/music toggle.


----------



## snoylekim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lindend* /forum/post/12578234
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to stream clear channel Internet radio stations to the 3808?
> 
> 
> All clear channel radio stations require redirection handling and are always in the following URL syntax:
> 
> 
> /cc-common/streaming_new/
> 
> 
> where the initial page redirects to another page (with authentication code) where the actual audio stream can be found.
> 
> 
> Media player also chokes on this type of stream and so did the Soundbridge. Roku apparently is beta testing a fix for the Soundbridge now.



I use the Radiodenon function.. I tried two Clear Channel (WLIT, WVON) and they seemed to work via this route .. The Infinity/CBS stations I chose were afflicted with this problem as well..Radiodenon cleared them up somehow ..


Redirection w/authentication is going to be a fact of life with the big networks; they've figured out that an internet stream = a potential new revenue stream with all the assorted pleasantries ...


----------



## csrini1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Highlander1976* /forum/post/12581507
> 
> 
> I had a couple questions about the Denon 3808 and was hoping someone could help me here:
> 
> 
> 1.) Is it me or does the Denon run awfully hot? I am a fairly new owner of the unit (2 Weeks) and noticd today that the top of the unit was generating a ton of heat. Is this normal? Also, is there an outside solution to cool it down?
> 
> 
> 2.) How do I go about checking which Firmware I have on the Denon and how do I update it? Does it erase all the settings I have set already?
> 
> 
> 3.) Video Convert feature, what exactly does this mean? Is it a simple way of saying the video is being converted to HDMI or is it converting the signal and upconverting the signal to 1080P as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time



some people like me are using this fan on top of the receiver. http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html


----------



## kkpaim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12578329
> 
> 
> We just bought one of the highly rated HSU Research 5.1 systems for $1471 (which includes shipping). We bought 4 x HB-1 speakers a HC-1 center channel and the awesome VTF-3 MK-3 sub. The system is AWESOME! Not to bright, good mid-bass for rock and the sub is unbelievable for movies (the center channel is very good too!). We're very happy with the value/quality of this system. I think the sub is still on sale until the 31st.



Thanks for all worth opinions. It's difficult to find the recommended brands in my area (Bangkok), so my nearest dealer will setup the system with Monitor Audio and Mission for my test this evening. I'll post my result to share these to everyone.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Highlander1976* /forum/post/12581507
> 
> 
> I had a couple questions about the Denon 3808 and was hoping someone could help me here:
> 
> 
> 1.) Is it me or does the Denon run awfully hot? I am a fairly new owner of the unit (2 Weeks) and noticd today that the top of the unit was generating a ton of heat. Is this normal? Also, is there an outside solution to cool it down?
> 
> 
> 2.) How do I go about checking which Firmware I have on the Denon and how do I update it? Does it erase all the settings I have set already?
> 
> 
> 3.) Video Convert feature, what exactly does this mean? Is it a simple way of saying the video is being converted to HDMI or is it converting the signal and upconverting the signal to 1080P as well?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time




Do a search because these questions have been addressed many, many times or RTFM.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12580379
> 
> 
> Hey guys, need a little help as I'm kind of clueless on the audio side of things. Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> AVR-3808CI (latest firmware)
> 
> 
> Fronts: Polk Audio RT400's
> 
> Center: Polk Audio CS245i
> 
> Rear: In-ceiling Polk LC60i's
> 
> Subwoofer: Velodyne CHT10
> 
> 
> Lots of questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Should I rely on the Audessy or go in and confirm things? Also, I'm not sure I was set up properly when I did it as I've always been hazy on a few of the subwoofer settings.
> 
> 
> My Velodyne has some switches on the back... how should these be set?
> 
> 
> "Internal X-over" vs. "Direct"?
> 
> 
> Phase "0deg" vs. "180deg"?
> 
> 
> Volume "Center" (as per the denon manual)
> 
> 
> "Low Pass Cross Over" knob goes from 40hz to 120hz with the center being at 80hz. At some point I set it to about 90hz to 95hz. The Denon manual says "Crossover Frequency" should be set to maximum??? So this knob should be set to 120hz?
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for bass thats going to shake my house down of course, just a bit shy of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 2) When I ran the audessy the first time, the speaker distances / dB levels were all pretty different. Ie... it gave me +1.x on the left and -1.x on the right when they are just about equal distance from my main setting position.
> 
> 
> 3) The rears are in-ceiling right above the back setting couch...
> 
> 
> for ALL speaker distances, is it from ear to speaker or from speaker to amp, etc?





Sub:


*Direct

*0 degrees phase

*Set crossover on the actual sub as high as it will go, the receiver will determine exactly what goes into it

*Speaker distance is from speaker to ear


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12581995
> 
> 
> Sub:
> 
> 
> *Direct
> 
> *0 degrees phase
> 
> *Set crossover on the actual sub as high as it will go, the receiver will determine exactly what goes into it
> 
> *Speaker distance is from speaker to ear



Thanks HM. I had the sub set to internal x-over instead of direct, and actually had the crossover much lower then I thought. About 60hz to 70hz for some reason. Ooops. I'll try re-run the audessy with these settings and see if I get a better result.


I'll also pick up a SPL meter and double check the speaker settings because they didn't seem balanced to me. Then again, I don't have the best ears when it comes to that







.


----------



## seattlepig

Can someone please let me know if I can use the 3808 as a media extender (video processing to be precise). The brochure and Denon website mentioned ability to stream digital audio from PC/media server but there is no mention about the ability stream digital video (AVI format file to be precise). If you have been successful in doing that, please let me know. Thanks !


----------



## ak493

The 3808 can only stream music. No video or photo's. (as far as I know).


I am using a 3808 and have it attached to a Lacie NAS that is linked to my Mac. I can get all my music, no video. The internet radiostation function works well.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seattlepig* /forum/post/12582172
> 
> 
> Can someone please let me know if I can use the 3808 as a media extender (video processing to be precise). The brochure and Denon website mentioned ability to stream digital audio from PC/media server but there is no mention about the ability stream digital video (AVI format file to be precise). If you have been successful in doing that, please let me know. Thanks !



You can view video from a video iPod via a connected Dennon iPod dock if you have one, but that's as close as you can get. No IP video streaming.


----------



## chammerbeck

Yup, no video streaming. I just use a mac mini for that through the unit. I REALLY wish they would enable the shuffle/random feature on streaming from my MediaPlayer server. One of the reasons I bought the thing! Installed new firmware this weekend....Not sure if anyone mentioned the 3 minute firmware showed up....


----------



## mitchlewis

Thanks for the replies on our "problem". I had no idea you could "double tap" the 1-10 buttons. Cool! (this is a great thread!)


----------



## Bill Mac

I have a quick question on the 3808 and the Audyssey icon in the display. I ran the auto setup and everything went fine but decided the sub output was a little low. Before I raised the sub level I noticed the Audyssey icon had a border (square) around it but when I changed the level the border is gone.


I am guessing all the functions of Audyssey are still in effect (EQ, speaker distance etc.). Does the border indicate that the settings are all from the auto setup? And that if you tweak the settings the border is absent? Just curious







.


Bill


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ak493* /forum/post/12583043
> 
> 
> The 3808 can only stream music. No video or photo's. (as far as I know).
> 
> 
> I am using a 3808 and have it attached to a Lacie NAS that is linked to my Mac. I can get all my music, no video. The internet radiostation function works well.



True, the 3808 can stream audio only... I use my PS3 for most audio, video and photography stuff without any issues.


----------



## WynsWrld98

I have a 7.1 setup and am using DPL IIx for surround decoding. I have an Oppo DVD player connected which I exclusively use for SACD and DVD-Audio multichannel music over HDMI plus have other sources such as a PS3 (for BluRay/standard def DVDs), a Toshiba HD-A2 (for HD-DVD), etc.


What I'm trying to figure out is if I can have the Denon "remember" to use DPL IIx Music ONLY for the Oppo DVD player input but use DPL IIx Cinema for the other inputs. I've tried turning "Auto Surround" on and off and it doesn't make any difference, whatever I last select for the DPL IIx mode is what is used from then on for any input.


----------



## WynsWrld98

Anyone create a Pronto CCF for the AVR-3808? Checked RemoteCentral.com and didn't find any. I have a Pronto TSU6000.


----------



## Jtimmmy

I love the fact that you can just plug a USB drive into the 3808 and use it like a 40 lbs mp3 player! And it sounds pretty darn good with the restorer feature. Video player function would have been nice but I'm pretty happy with the audio feature since I've never had a receiver that could do half of what this receiver can do.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## seattlepig

Thanks all the the reply on video streaming. Guess I go for a PS3 or xbox360 first before I do the 3908.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoylekim* /forum/post/12581790
> 
> 
> I use the Radiodenon function.. I tried two Clear Channel (WLIT, WVON) and they seemed to work via this route .. The Infinity/CBS stations I chose were afflicted with this problem as well..Radiodenon cleared them up somehow



Alas, the Clear Channel station I want (WIOD) isn't in radiodenon (I searched before my original post). Sorry, should have been clearer.


I tried to manually add the station in radiodenon but that doesn't work. They must be doing something special to handle the redirection for the CC stations they added in the vTuner db.


Has anyone had any luck getting them to add a station to the vTuner db?


----------



## HumanMedia

Ok I read through the entire "Official Audyssey" thread and it seems like users of Audyssey (as opposed to the 3808) are reporting the exact problems as I am experiencing (anaemic lower bass) and there were some interesting tips to try when auto-calibrating.


*Firstly set the subwoofer level to roughly match the volume of the other speakers for the auto calibrate, using the volume knob on the back of the sub. This gives the sub enough head-room for the receiver to attenuate within.


*Do more test points including a row in front of the listing plane, even if you dont have a row of seats there.


*Keep the microphone pointing up and not tilted


*DONT HOLD THE MICROPHONE wilst doing measurements - slight wobbles of the hand can be picked up as heavy bass, and the bass is reduced dramatically.


*use a camera tripod not a box or hard surface to hold the microphone whilst taking measurements



I did the 'auto' all again with these issues addressed. The result was definitely better.


Except for the bass, which still seems to drop to nothing below 40hz.


I then turned the Room EQ OFF (from memory this has to be done for each source) - immediatley better, deeper, bass. The highs werent as even as the Audyssey room EQ, but the bass was far more natural and extended.


So my conclusion despite all the the Audyssey threads tips and advice (even telling me I wasnt used to properley Eq'd subwoofer) is that I trust Audyssey measurement of distances and overall speaker levels, but I dont trust what I hear in its room EQ. Im sure its a bug, as when I look at the Audyssey EQ graph it indicates exactly what I hear should be filled in, but the audible result is nothing like what the graphic implies, which is lifting lower bass levels, not everything dropping off below 40hz.


Suspiciously 40hz is the lower crossover point it has determined for all my speakers, so there seems to be some link with this value, and the visual eq that it thinks is being applied, to the actual end audible result. That is, it measures correctly, calculates what eq to compensate by, but then chops off everything below the crossover point, even on full range speakers with sub only for LFE.


Anyway, my solution is just to use the Audyssey Auto settings, but keep ROOM EQ switched off for the best results. I can live with the up and down anomolies, in exchange for a full range of frequencies. Hopefully a firmware update will be released to fix this issue.


----------



## mitchlewis

We've got a question about everyone's experience with Dolby TrueHD.


We have our Toshiba HD-A3 (HD DVD player) connected via HDMI to our 3808. The two movies we've watched (300 and Bourne Ultimatum) list Dolby TrueHD on the box, and both display MULTI CH IN on the front of the 3808 while they are playing. All the other discs we have are Dolby Digital and they sound great! (Dolby Digital is displayed on the front of the 3808)


So our question is.....how come there is little or no sound coming from the rear speakers when the Denon displays MULTI CH IN. Is this a glitch? Should I turn up the rear channel levels for this type of source material?


We've overcome most everything else, this is our last hurtle with our home theater setup. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12587289
> 
> 
> So my conclusion despite all the the Audyssey threads tips and advice (even telling me I wasnt used to properley Eq'd subwoofer) is that I trust Audyssey measurement of distances and overall speaker levels, but I dont trust what I hear in its room EQ.



I ran room EQ twice with (once originally and once with the SW settings you mentioned). Both times, it turned the SW channel WAY down (like -6.5dB). The speaker distances are all wrong too. I measured them with a tape measure. Audessy claimed my right speaker was about a foot further away that my left even though they are EXACTLY equal distance away.


I'm going to pick up a SPL meter tommorow (since apperently the world shuts down today







) and double check the channel levels. I can't believe my left speaker is -1.5dB and my right is +3.0dB







. It gave me similiar goofy measurements for the rears.


I did have the mic mounted on a tripod on a tile floor.


I did end up turning up the SW channel to around -1.5dB for now.


----------



## HumanMedia

What is the latest firmware for the 3808?


My 'Latest' here in Australia is:

Main: 1.60

Sub: 0.38

DSP1: 36.49

DSP2: 39.41


From the 'bugs' thread, the latest in the Netherlands is later than this (with a sub version in the .70's), what is the latest in the USA?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12587413
> 
> 
> We've got a question about everyone's experience with Dolby TrueHD.
> 
> 
> We have our Toshiba HD-A3 (HD DVD player) connected via HDMI to our 3808. The two movies we've watched (300 and Bourne Ultimatum) list Dolby TrueHD on the box, and both display MULTI CH IN on the front of the 3808 while they are playing. All the other discs we have are Dolby Digital and they sound great! (Dolby Digital is displayed on the front of the 3808)
> 
> 
> So our question is.....how come there is little or no sound coming from the rear speakers when the Denon displays MULTI CH IN. Is this a glitch? Should I turn up the rear channel levels for this type of source material?
> 
> 
> We've overcome most everything else, this is our last hurtle with our home theater setup. Thanks for all the help everyone!



Most DVDs have poor (very little rear speaker effects) rear channel. One of the best DVDs for rear effects I have seen to date is Vertical Limit. Can't promise you'll like the movie (although I did), but the sound quality front, rear and bass is one of the best ever done. All you really need to check out is the 5 minute opening scene.


Some other movies with really good surround and bass are Heat (awesome movie) and one you've probably never heard of and not all that great of a movie: FoolProof.


I just watched The Kingdom last night on DVD and was disappointed that it had very little rear effects (maybe my system still needs tweaking though).


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12587690
> 
> 
> What is the latest firmware for the 3808?
> 
> 
> My 'Latest' here in Australia is:
> 
> Main: 1.60
> 
> Sub: 0.38
> 
> DSP1: 36.49
> 
> DSP2: 39.41
> 
> 
> From the 'bugs' thread, the latest in the Netherlands is later than this (with a sub version in the .70's), what is the latest in the USA?



Does it matter? You aren't going to get the US FW on an Australian model. Just run the check. If it says you have the latest, you have the latest you can have







.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12587735
> 
> 
> Does it matter? You aren't going to get the US FW on an Australian model. Just run the check. If it says you have the latest, you have the latest you can have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think the Australian firmware is the same as the USA firmware (they are the same models). It seems some European models have different Tuner/Radio code and a different model number. Knowing what versions are in other regions helps to let one know that a new release is forthcoming (and if I should traipse the Ethernet cord downstairs to check for an update or not)


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12587775
> 
> 
> I think the Australian firmware is the same as the USA firmware (they are the same models). It seems some European models have different Tuner/Radio code and a different model number. Knowing what versions are in other regions helps to let one know that a new release is forthcoming (and if I should traipse the Ethernet cord downstairs to check for an update or not)



Get yourself a wireless ethernet bridge







. I'm using the LinkSys gaming adapter. It does firmware, MP3s, internet radio, etc. no problem. Cost me all of $60. All it does is convert the wired ethernet port on the 3808 into an 802.11g wireless port. A lot cheaper then an extra $1000 for the 4308







. Works perfect with DHCP too.


----------



## cydog3

Quick Question I hope


I just got Direct TV box is a HR 21-700 and on HD stations I have to have the VOl up to -16db to get normal sound from the center on SD its around -26db. When I had cable HD was around -28db


Is there anything I can do so I dont have to have the system turned up so much for normal viewing


thanks


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12587708
> 
> 
> Most DVDs have poor (very little rear speaker effects) rear channel. One of the best DVDs for rear effects I have seen to date is Vertical Limit. Can't promise you'll like the movie (although I did), but the sound quality front, rear and bass is one of the best ever done. All you really need to check out is the 5 minute opening scene.
> 
> 
> Some other movies with really good surround and bass are Heat (awesome movie) and one you've probably never heard of and not all that great of a movie: FoolProof.
> 
> 
> I just watched The Kingdom last night on DVD and was disappointed that it had very little rear effects (maybe my system still needs tweaking though).



Thanks for the reply, but I don't think the problem is with the DVD source material. We watched Pearl Harbor (Dolby Digital) the night before and the rear's worked great! Heck, the rears work great when watching tv (cable box - Dolby Digital and Dolby PLII Cinema). Hmmmm........anyone else?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12588694
> 
> 
> Quick Question I hope
> 
> 
> I just got Direct TV box is a HR 21-700 and on HD stations I have to have the VOl up to -16db to get normal sound from the center on SD its around -26db. When I had cable HD was around -28db
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do so I dont have to have the system turned up so much for normal viewing
> 
> 
> thanks




You could independently adjust up the volume for the Sat box in the SOURCE>SAT>OTHER>Source Level +12db. Then it will be about the same as other sources you listen to.


----------



## Browninggold

I just updated my Toshiba HDA-35 and was wondering if I should update the receiver. Ser. # 71015 so was born on Oct. 15 07 I am assuming. Question will I gain anything by updating. On Denons website it does not mention anything about updating the 3808ci, just some other models. Thanks


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12588694
> 
> 
> Quick Question I hope
> 
> 
> I just got Direct TV box is a HR 21-700 and on HD stations I have to have the VOl up to -16db to get normal sound from the center on SD its around -26db. When I had cable HD was around -28db
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do so I dont have to have the system turned up so much for normal viewing
> 
> 
> thanks



I have the HR20-100 and I have the same problem with the volume difference between HD and SD channels. Not much you can do to resolve this via the 3808 since the signal is delivered on the same input source. Hopefully direcTV will resolve this issue in the future.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12588694
> 
> 
> Quick Question I hope
> 
> 
> I just got Direct TV box is a HR 21-700 and on HD stations I have to have the VOl up to -16db to get normal sound from the center on SD its around -26db. When I had cable HD was around -28db
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do so I dont have to have the system turned up so much for normal viewing
> 
> 
> thanks



Not really an answer to your question, but hopefully some additional good information....


We noticed that with our cable box (component video / coaxial audio) the sound output changes quite a bit when the programming changes from Dolby Digital to Dolby PLII Cinema. This normally occurs when we're watching a prime-time show and they go to commercial. The show is Dolby Digital and the commercials are not so they are louder. This also is occurs when switching channels between shows that are Dolby Digital and shows that are not. (I've read on this thread about others who are experiencing the same thing)


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12587413
> 
> 
> We've got a question about everyone's experience with Dolby TrueHD.
> 
> 
> We have our Toshiba HD-A3 (HD DVD player) connected via HDMI to our 3808. The two movies we've watched (300 and Bourne Ultimatum) list Dolby TrueHD on the box, and both display MULTI CH IN on the front of the 3808 while they are playing. All the other discs we have are Dolby Digital and they sound great! (Dolby Digital is displayed on the front of the 3808)
> 
> 
> So our question is.....how come there is little or no sound coming from the rear speakers when the Denon displays MULTI CH IN. Is this a glitch? Should I turn up the rear channel levels for this type of source material?
> 
> 
> We've overcome most everything else, this is our last hurtle with our home theater setup. Thanks for all the help everyone!



I have the HD A35-Make sure you have your player set for Digital Direct Audio Mode-ON and Dynamic Range also, if you do not it will show multi-ch in


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ikke* /forum/post/11995352
> 
> 
> Correct, 3808 will only stream audio files. 4308CI will support JPEG images



I just read the AVR-3808CI two page data sheet just a few minutes ago and in the media section it does indicate a JPEG photo album playback support over Ethernet as well as mass storage support via usb for both photo and music playback.


Is this function supported and how can it be used? I didn't see anything regarding the photo playback via usb in owners manual. Anyone know?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12589653
> 
> 
> I have the HD A35-Make sure you have your player set for Digital Direct Audio Mode-ON and Dynamic Range also, if you do not it will show multi-ch in



Browninggold, you are the MAN! I can't wait to go home and try this (I'm at work right now). Thank you very much.


----------



## guiness4me

Just a heads up for those considering this receiver. I called 6th Ave electronics and the rep stated the special price is good until the 28th.


----------



## JerryD

Well.. Thanks to you guys, I just ordered the 3808 from 6ht Ave. You are right, the great deal is still on. Wow, what a terrific price for this receiver. I had considered the 2808, but decided that the ethernet connection was worth the extra funds. I was wondering, how is Internet Radio via the ethernet connection? Does the receiver work like having a browser where you can identify and go to favorite internet radio stations?


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12590160
> 
> 
> Browninggold, you are the MAN! I can't wait to go home and try this (I'm at work right now). Thank you very much.



The A3 doesn't support Bitstreaming of TrueHD or DTS HD. What it does is decode it and then send it in PCM to you're 3808 , in that case MULTICH is Correct. You will never see the TRUEHD light with a A3


On HD DVD you need either a XA2 or a A35 for that...


On Bluray you need a Samsung BDP1400, Panasonic BD30k...


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryD* /forum/post/12592543
> 
> 
> Well.. Thanks to you guys, I just ordered the 3808 from 6ht Ave. You are right, the great deal is still on. Wow, what a terrific price for this receiver. I had considered the 2808, but decided that the ethernet connection was worth the extra funds. I was wondering, how is Internet Radio via the ethernet connection? Does the receiver work like having a browser where you can identify and go to favorite internet radio stations?



Yes you can browse, but the easiest way is to go to www.radiodenon.com and browse and listen at the sample yourself and add them to you,re fav list that way. The Fav list on the receiver come from the web site so it's automatically updated...


The Radio sound nice.. at 128kbps + Enhanced set to HD it sound better than FM Radio...


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12589008
> 
> 
> You could independently adjust up the volume for the Sat box in the SOURCE>SAT>OTHER>Source Level +12db. Then it will be about the same as other sources you listen to.



Thanks That worked !!


Another question since my SAT is HDMI I have it plugged into the CABLe HDMI inout is there a way I can get Sat on the remote to go to it. I know I can rename the input so ut says sat when I go to it but any way to map the button also


Thanks again in advance


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12587289
> 
> 
> Ok I read through the entire "Official Audyssey" thread and it seems like users of Audyssey (as opposed to the 3808) are reporting the exact problems as I am experiencing (anaemic lower bass) and there were some interesting tips to try when auto-calibrating.
> 
> 
> Except for the bass, which still seems to drop to nothing below 40hz.
> 
> 
> I then turned the Room EQ OFF (from memory this has to be done for each source) - immediatley better, deeper, bass. The highs werent as even as the Audyssey room EQ, but the bass was far more natural and extended.
> 
> 
> So my conclusion despite all the the Audyssey threads tips and advice (even telling me I wasnt used to properley Eq'd subwoofer) is that I trust Audyssey measurement of distances and overall speaker levels, but I dont trust what I hear in its room EQ. Im sure its a bug, as when I look at the Audyssey EQ graph it indicates exactly what I hear should be filled in, but the audible result is nothing like what the graphic implies, which is lifting lower bass levels, not everything dropping off below 40hz.
> 
> 
> Suspiciously 40hz is the lower crossover point it has determined for all my speakers, so there seems to be some link with this value, and the visual eq that it thinks is being applied, to the actual end audible result. That is, it measures correctly, calculates what eq to compensate by, but then chops off everything below the crossover point, even on full range speakers with sub only for LFE.
> 
> 
> Anyway, my solution is just to use the Audyssey Auto settings, but keep ROOM EQ switched off for the best results. I can live with the up and down anomolies, in exchange for a full range of frequencies. Hopefully a firmware update will be released to fix this issue.



Thanks for your experiment. I am going to give it a test with EQ off. You may be right I might go for the smooth deep bass and forgo the EQ if it works.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12589168
> 
> 
> I just updated my Toshiba HDA-35 and was wondering if I should update the receiver. Ser. # 71015 so was born on Oct. 15 07 I am assuming. Question will I gain anything by updating. On Denons website it does not mention anything about updating the 3808ci, just some other models. Thanks



Just wanted to run this through again since no one aswered-Thanks in advance-Mostly just watch HD movies, just wondered if their was any improvements to the "sound fields".


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoohki* /forum/post/12592573
> 
> 
> The A3 doesn't support Bitstreaming of TrueHD or DTS HD. What it does is decode it and then send it in PCM to you're 3808 , in that case MULTICH is Correct. You will never see the TRUEHD light with a A3
> 
> 
> On HD DVD you need either a XA2 or a A35 for that...
> 
> 
> On Bluray you need a Samsung BDP1400, Panasonic BD30k...



Hmmm.....but it doesn't really matter if it's decoded in the player or in the receiver....right? We're not audiophiles, we just want sound from our rear speakers like we get with Dolby Digital sound tracks.


I was hoping MULTI CH wasn't correct and that we had to change a setting in the Denon. I guess the final thing we could try is to turn up the rear channels (5.1 system) and see if there really isn't anything there.


Too bad nobody sells a Blu-Ray or HD DVD with 5.1 pink noise in the TrueHD format that we could use for testing. Heck, it could be that the studio didn't put any sound effects back there......but I doubt that. (we've heard sound on all the other discs except for 300 and the Bourne Ultimatum)


----------



## tman2ks

Is there a way to rename the inputs such as hmdi 1 to hddvd and have it show up on the dsplay that way for good?

TIA


----------



## WynsWrld98

I have a 7.1 setup and am using DPL IIx for surround decoding. I have an Oppo DVD player connected which I exclusively use for SACD and DVD-Audio multichannel music over HDMI plus have other sources such as a PS3 (for BluRay/standard def DVDs), a Toshiba HD-A2 (for HD-DVD), etc.


What I'm trying to figure out is if I can have the Denon "remember" to use DPL IIx Music ONLY for the Oppo DVD player input but use DPL IIx Cinema for the other inputs. I've tried turning "Auto Surround" on and off and it doesn't make any difference, whatever I last select for the DPL IIx mode is what is used from then on for any input.


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tman2ks* /forum/post/12593789
> 
> 
> Is there a way to rename the inputs such as hmdi 1 to hddvd and have it show up on the dsplay that way for good?
> 
> TIA



There's no way to rename inputs like "HDMI-1" but you can rename the sources like "DVD" or "TV/SAT", etc... But you probably already knew that.


----------



## tman2ks

Thanks a lot! will they stay that way and show up on the menu's or OSD as the renamed DVD instead of HDMI 1?

Thanks again


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tman2ks* /forum/post/12594131
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! will they stay that way and show up on the menu's or OSD as the renamed DVD instead of HDMI 1?
> 
> Thanks again



Yep! Just go to GUI MENU>SOURCE SELECT>Rename


You can also DELETE the sources you don't use so only the ones you use will be available to choose from. (reduces scrolling through a long list of souces). But we haven't tried this one yet, so if you do, let us know how it goes!


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12589168
> 
> 
> I just updated my Toshiba HDA-35 and was wondering if I should update the receiver. Ser. # 71015 so was born on Oct. 15 07 I am assuming. Question will I gain anything by updating. On Denons website it does not mention anything about updating the 3808ci, just some other models. Thanks



Do you mean do a firmware upgrade?


While DENON doesn't specify what each upgrade includes, it's a good idea to do the upgrades to ensure you have the latest & greatest. Many bugs are elimiated through these.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoohki* /forum/post/12592588
> 
> 
> ...The Radio sound nice.. at 128kbps *+ Enhanced set to HD* it sound better than FM Radio...



How do you access this setting? Did you perhaps mean *Mode3 (Restorer HQ)*?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Well, thats odd... I mounted an SPL meter on a tripod and balanced all 5 speakers @ 85dB starting with the front left at 0dB. Sure enough, not a single one matched on the channel levels. They were all different by a couple +/- dB. Not sure how that works since my left and rights are perfectly centered around my listening position







. I guess thats where the science of sound reflections, etc. comes in.


----------



## mitchlewis

IS THE SPL METER A WASTE OF TIME?


Okay, see if you can follow me on this one....


I've been doing some "critical" listening tonight and I think I determined a few things.


1) The 5.1 surround rear channel speaker levels are about 5db low when the 3808 is in MULTI CH IN mode. (Dolby TrueHD, etc...)


2) The channel levels for each speaker can be adjusted AND ARE SAVED with the following input signal types:


Analog/PCM 2ch

Digital 2 ch

Digital 5.1 ch (Dolby Digital)

Multi ch (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, etc...)


So I'm going to make some assumptions......if you have to adjust speaker levels when you switch between sources (like boosting the rears 5 db for Multi-Channel sources) how could you possibly adjust the levels precisely with an SPL meter?


In my opinion the ideal scenario would be if someone released a HD DVD / Blu-Ray disc with revolving pink noise (in both 5.1 and 7.1) bitstreamed in all the various audio formats (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, etc...). That way you COULD use an SPL meter to set the speaker levels correctly while listening in the various audio formats (that's the important part).


Am I crazy thinking like this? (probably!)


----------



## SledgeHammer

Its all very room, speaker, equipment and speaker position specific. I did my SPL adjustments using the AVR 5.1 test tones. I only did that because I didn't trust the large differences that Audessy gave me. They are pretty comparable actually.


If you want to get everything "perfect", you should probably call in an AV calibrater guy. They have a lot more sensitive equipment and computer software.


Of course, they'll also tell you that you need a ton of bass traps and accoustical wall coverings, etc







.


----------



## wrx_canoe

Just got my 3808. Excited.


I searched and searched but never found the answer so apologies in advance for asking a rather simple question.


I'm about to build a music collection on my computer. Which format is best for the 3808? I'm assuming it's a lossless one...BUT should I rip it to WMA Lossless, FLAC or WAV? According to the manual the 3808 can play all three? Which format is best?


Also, whichever format I go with can I download them from a p2p site? Limewire only has mp3s...


Thanks for all your help.


PQ


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrx_canoe* /forum/post/12595213
> 
> 
> 
> Also, whichever format I go with can I download them from a p2p site? Limewire only has mp3s...
> 
> 
> PQ




So you're going to go steal a bunch of music


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12595173
> 
> 
> Its all very room, speaker, equipment and speaker position specific. I did my SPL adjustments using the AVR 5.1 test tones. I only did that because I didn't trust the large differences that Audessy gave me. They are pretty comparable actually.
> 
> 
> If you want to get everything "perfect", you should probably call in an AV calibrater guy. They have a lot more sensitive equipment and computer software.
> 
> 
> Of course, they'll also tell you that you need a ton of bass traps and accoustical wall coverings, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, we continued to make minor adjustments after our Audessy setup. Mostly with the sub level (one minute it's not enough, the next minute it's way too much!) and recently the rear surrounds. What makes it tricky is how the Denon memorizes your channel level settings based on the input source signal. I'm actually thinking of turning that feature off to keep my sanity!










Interesting idea about bringing in a professional, but since we live in a smaller size town, I wonder if they really could make a difference or if it's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12592869
> 
> 
> Thanks for your experiment. I am going to give it a test with EQ off. You may be right I might go for the smooth deep bass and forgo the EQ if it works.



Ok, I just did the experiment on Room EQ settings on bass management and have the following findings:


1. Yes, indeed, if I turn the Audyssey EQ off, the bass is much smooth rounded and deeper, it is also lower in volume level. Its better but still not up to my old Pioneer Elite.


2. I can get the same bass with Audyssey flat. I noticed that with Audyssey the base is harder and louder, and it cuts off the very low freq.


Audyssey flat provide a better overall sound quality than EQ Off and have the same deeper bass. So, I am settling with Audyssey Flat.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12595786
> 
> 
> Interesting idea about bringing in a professional, but since we live in a smaller size town, I wonder if they really could make a difference or if it's all smoke and mirrors.



Most of the ones I've heard of are either the super high-end ones that build $60,000 home theater rooms or the traveling ones that people on the boards raved about a few years ago for "calibrating the video on plasmas". Boy did that die out quick







.


Me personally, I sure as hell wouldn't spend $500 to have some guy come to my house and up the brightness on my plasma by one notch







.


I wouldn't bother to be honest. I don't know what your floor plan is like, but considering most homes built in the last 10+ years have the "open floor plan", you aren't going to be able to do much for sound unless you have a dedicated sealed room.


Different sources are going to sound different. You shouldn't have to mess with channel levels for every single DVD, etc you play. Just the master volume.


FYI... on normal TV, I'm usually at the -25dB level. On 5.1 sources, I usually need to up it to the -17dB level or higher. So there is obviously a difference.


I still think the source makes a difference as on a lot of movies, I hear very little out the back, but on the movie I mentioned (Vertical Limit), the sound is amazing.


Have you tried the Avia calibration DVDs?


Good luck







.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12596338
> 
> 
> Audyssey flat provide a better overall sound quality than EQ Off and have the same deeper bass. So, I am settling with Audyssey Flat.



Are there supposed to be differences between Audyssey and Audyssey Flat at lower (i.e. sub) frequencies? I thought the primary difference between those two was in how they handled higher frequencies.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12594581
> 
> 
> Do you mean do a firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> While DENON doesn't specify what each upgrade includes, it's a good idea to do the upgrades to ensure you have the latest & greatest. Many bugs are elimiated through these.



Thanks for the reply-Was wondering if a FW upgrade would be advisable. Sometimes things are better off without updating. Pretty happy with the way it sounds but was wondering if they did any FW upgrade with the HD Audio or Video? More compatible with say the Toshiba HD A-35 etc....Thanks. Reason I am asking I am still getting "freeze ups" with cetain HD DVD's especially the latest Harry Potter Movie. Toshiba is updated with 1.3 FW. It might be the DVD I tried cleaning and it still freezes, I'll go back to BB and see if they will replace.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12597280
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply-Was wondering if a FW upgrade would be advisable. Sometimes things are better off without updating. Pretty happy with the way it sounds but was wondering if they did any FW upgrade with the HD Audio or Video? More compatible with say the Toshiba HD A-35 etc....Thanks. Reason I am asking I am still getting "freeze ups" with cetain HD DVD's especially the latest Harry Potter Movie. Toshiba is updated with 1.3 FW. It might be the DVD I tried cleaning and it still freezes, I'll go back to BB and see if they will replace.



there's a firmware update for the Denon AVR out?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12596512
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Avia calibration DVDs?
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I hadn't heard of the Avia discs. Thanks for that! They sound like the "solution" for us. The just released a new version of the disc and it looks to have everything we were looking for!

--------------------------------------------------------------

The AVIA II DVD is available in 4 separate DVD formats on 4 separate $49.99 list price DVD's:


1. NTSC for all U.S. standard and upconverting DVD players - In stock

2. PAL for all non-U.S. European DVD players - February 2008 delivery

3. HD-DVD for all U.S. HD-DVD players - February 2008 delivery

4. Blu-Ray for all U.S. SONY PS3 & Blu-ray DVD players - February 2008 delivery


If you want to get the maximum performance from your display and surround sound system, you don't want to be without this DVD. It's a very small investment that can make a significant difference in both the audio and video quality of your room.

AVIA II DVD - Guide to Home Theater DVD tutorials on:


* Various home theater components

* Speaker types and proper placement

* Making connections and wiring using a sound level meter

* Home Theater environments


AVIA II DVD - Guide to Home Theater DVD Video Audio Calibration tools:


* More than 200 test patterns to achieve superior video quality

* Basic & advanced signals allowing users to select test patterns needed for a specific calibration


AVIA II - Guide to Home Theater DVD Audio Video Calibration features:


* Nearly 100 audio tones for 5.1, 6.1,Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Digital Plus.

* Basic & advance tones allowing users to select specific test tones


AVIA II - Guide to Home Theater DVD Audio Video Calibration DVD Includes:


* Video test patterns

* Audio patterns

* 3 color filters

* Factory sealed

* Latest 2007 version


-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12573634
> 
> 
> Thanks, I did the same and instead of 0 db, I set it to +10 db.
> 
> I do get a lot of bass, but missing the deeeeep low base that I get from Pioneer Elite.
> 
> That deeeeep base, even at very low volume ( at -40 or so ) will shake my floor. With the 3808, I get good solid hard base, but when the volume goes down, the bass disappear.



But I have a good one (Martin Logan) and have absolutely no bass issues. The bass coming to my ML is clean and blends beautifully on all kinds of music (sans country...which most of the cd's I've heard...their mixing sucks). I don't have my bass over driver 10+


Play some music, hit the select button and an audio adjustment screen should pop up. See what the sub is there there.


Also, I am set up as LARGE, x-over on mains is 40, x-over on other speakers - 60 (I have speakers that support this), LFE+Main for sub


----------



## RickR28

Has anyone had any luck getting a deal one of these in Canada? Denon in Canada does not honor any US-purchased products. Most places in Canada are currently $500 more than "Dave".


----------



## pbc

Cheapest I've seen it in Canada is $1450ish. But they are impossible to come by right now in Canada. My dealer had 5 on backorder and only received 1 before Christmas, he wasn't impressed. Apparently another dealer (Truetone) had something like 20 on backorder and received 2 or 3.


----------



## techtvman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12597793
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard of the Avia discs. Thanks for that! They sound like the "solution" for us. The just released a new version of the disc and it looks to have everything we were looking for!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The AVIA II DVD is available in 4 separate DVD formats on 4 separate $49.99 list price DVD's:
> 
> 
> 1. NTSC for all U.S. standard and upconverting DVD players - In stock
> 
> 2. PAL for all non-U.S. European DVD players - February 2008 delivery
> 
> 3. HD-DVD for all U.S. HD-DVD players - February 2008 delivery
> 
> 4. Blu-Ray for all U.S. SONY PS3 & Blu-ray DVD players - February 2008 delivery
> 
> 
> If you want to get the maximum performance from your display and surround sound system, you don't want to be without this DVD. It's a very small investment that can make a significant difference in both the audio and video quality of your room.
> 
> AVIA II DVD - Guide to Home Theater DVD tutorials on:
> 
> 
> * Various home theater components
> 
> * Speaker types and proper placement
> 
> * Making connections and wiring using a sound level meter
> 
> * Home Theater environments
> 
> 
> AVIA II DVD - Guide to Home Theater DVD Video Audio Calibration tools:
> 
> 
> * More than 200 test patterns to achieve superior video quality
> 
> * Basic & advanced signals allowing users to select test patterns needed for a specific calibration
> 
> 
> AVIA II - Guide to Home Theater DVD Audio Video Calibration features:
> 
> 
> * Nearly 100 audio tones for 5.1, 6.1,Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Digital Plus.
> 
> * Basic & advance tones allowing users to select specific test tones
> 
> 
> AVIA II - Guide to Home Theater DVD Audio Video Calibration DVD Includes:
> 
> 
> * Video test patterns
> 
> * Audio patterns
> 
> * 3 color filters
> 
> * Factory sealed
> 
> * Latest 2007 version
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------



i can get this from netflix on the 1st but i wonder if it comes with the color filter glasses


----------



## dmcfan

Has anyone successfully got their A35 remote to work with the 3808 remote? I have tried the learning mode and it doesn't work. Thanks!


----------



## mitchlewis

Really? Does Netflix list it as being available in Blu-Ray and/or HD DVD? Or are they just selling the standard DVD version?


Right now I'm only interested in the Dolby TrueHD tones, so I guess the standard DVD would work fine. Good idea on the Netflix!


----------



## ArthurL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickR28* /forum/post/12597969
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any luck getting a deal one of these in Canada? Denon in Canada does not honor any US-purchased products. Most places in Canada are currently $500 more than "Dave".



I was given roughly the "going rate" for mine, but with the taxes included. This was prior to Christmas.


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12598370
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully got their A35 remote to work with the 3808 remote? I have tried the learning mode and it doesn't work. Thanks!



Got the learning control to work. The A35 remote must have a very short IR signal because instead of holding the button I want to program I just kept pressing it and it worked.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12596512
> 
> 
> Most of the ones I've heard of are either the super high-end ones that build $60,000 home theater rooms or the traveling ones that people on the boards raved about a few years ago for "calibrating the video on plasmas". Boy did that die out quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Me personally, I sure as hell wouldn't spend $500 to have some guy come to my house and up the brightness on my plasma by one notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Everyone has different thoughts on the importance of professional calibration. If you think all a professional calibrator does is "up the brightness" on a customers display you are mistaken. After spending quite a bit of money on my system I am having Gregg Loewen from Lion Audio Video calibrate my Panasonic TH-50PH9 plasma next month. I feel that for the cost of the calbration (less than $500.) it is money well spent to get the most PQ out of my plasma.


Bill


----------



## Youngneg

Hello

My unit is arriving in about 2 hours ....my question to you posters is checking for f/w updates....(post 3682 is great....Thanks)...if one is needed....the room my router is in ...i don`t have a tv......can i use a laptop connected with a hdmi cable to (try) to complete this task...gui part of the update....Thanks.............


----------



## little_donkey

Hi everyone,

I just ordered the avr3808. I was reading the manual and something is a bit confusing to me.

I have (will have) a 7.1 setup(Monitor Audio RS1 and LCR for fronts and 4BRFX for surround)


For the back surround, do i have to use surround B or surround Back?


then on the notes there is this:
_Note:

Use speakers with an impedance of 6 to 16ohms.

When using surround A en B simultaneaously, use speakers with an impedance of 8 to 16ohms.
_

My speakers are all 6ohms, still ok?


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/12598807
> 
> 
> Everyone has different thoughts on the importance of professional calibration. If you think all a professional calibrator does is "up the brightness" on a customers display you are mistaken. After spending quite a bit of money on my system I am having Gregg Loewen from Lion Audio Video calibrate my Panasonic TH-50PH9 plasma next month. I feel that for the cost of the calbration (less than $500.) it is money well spent to get the most PQ out of my plasma.
> 
> 
> Bill



My problem is that we didn't buy our receiver or plasma from one of the two local dealers that sells them, (they only sell at full list prices....no discounts). One store is a high-end shop and they are long time friends of ours but we couldn't justify spending $2500 extra to be nice to our "friends". So I'm not sure how they would feel about dialing in equipment that was purchased elsewhere.


The other store that sells Denon/Pioneer is Best Buy. I'm not sure the Geek Squad could really setup our stuff properly......not an option in my opinion.


----------



## vulture99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guiness4me* /forum/post/12591749
> 
> 
> Just a heads up for those considering this receiver. I called 6th Ave electronics and the rep stated the special price is good until the 28th.



So is 6ave definitely ending this deal tomorrow, or do they commonly throw out an end date to stir up more business? I'd like to buy this receiver but need to wait until mid-January.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchlewis* /forum/post/12599345
> 
> 
> My problem is that we didn't buy our receiver or plasma from one of the two local dealers that sells them, (they only sell at full list prices....no discounts). One store is a high-end shop and they are long time friends of ours but we couldn't justify spending $2500 extra to be nice to our "friends". So I'm not sure how they would feel about dialing in equipment that was purchased elsewhere.
> 
> 
> The other store that sells Denon/Pioneer is Best Buy. I'm not sure the Geek Squad could really setup our stuff properly......not an option in my opinion.



mitch,


If you go to the Display Devices forum then to Display Calibration you can post that you are looking to have your display calibrated. I did this as well as the area I was from and was referred to Gregg Loewen who happens to live in my area.


Bill


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/12597153
> 
> 
> Are there supposed to be differences between Audyssey and Audyssey Flat at lower (i.e. sub) frequencies? I thought the primary difference between those two was in how they handled higher frequencies.



I do not know what are supposed to be the difference between Audyssey and Audyssey flat. But I do hear significant differences in bass. I suspect that Audyssey lift the bass freq a bit higher so it is louder and harder. But because it lift up the freq, the very low end is empty. This is just my guess.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12597873
> 
> 
> But I have a good one (Martin Logan) and have absolutely no bass issues. The bass coming to my ML is clean and blends beautifully on all kinds of music (sans country...which most of the cd's I've heard...their mixing sucks). I don't have my bass over driver 10+
> 
> 
> Play some music, hit the select button and an audio adjustment screen should pop up. See what the sub is there there.
> 
> 
> Also, I am set up as LARGE, x-over on mains is 40, x-over on other speakers - 60 (I have speakers that support this), LFE+Main for sub



Thanks, I also have my front as large, front x-over at 60, center x-over at 80, sub with LFE+Main at 110. I now get a little better deeper base with Audyssey Flat. Still not up to par with Pioneer Elite. I recall do produce better bass than most other brands.


----------



## bwclark

Quote:

Originally Posted by *forcemany* 
I do not know what are supposed to be the difference between Audyssey and Audyssey flat. But I do hear significant differences in bass. I suspect that Audyssey lift the bass freq a bit higher so it is louder and harder. But because it lift up the freq, the very low end is empty. This is just my guess.
"4. What target curves does MultEQxt use?

Contrary to popular belief, a target curve that is flat from 20 Hz to 20 kHz is not always the one that will produce the correct sound. There are several reasons for this including the fact that loudspeakers are much more directional at high frequencies than they are at low frequencies. This means that the balance of direct and room sound is very different at the high and low ends of the frequency spectrum. In Denon A/V receivers equipped with MultEQxt, you have a choice of (4) listening target curves, or modes; please note for different source inputs, your prefered listening mode is remembered in Personal Memory Plus. These are:

The *Audyssey* target curve setting makes the appropriate correction at high frequencies to alleviate this problem. A slight roll-off is introduced that restores the balance between direct and reflected sound.


The *Flat* setting uses the MultEQxt filters in the same way as the Audyssey curve, but it does not apply a high frequency roll-off. This setting is appropriate for very small or highly treated rooms in which the listener is seated quite close to the loudspeakers. It is also recommended for all rooms when the receiver is in THX processing mode. This allows THX re-equalization to operate exactly as it was intended.

 

Denon_Audyssey_FAQs.pdf 132.0986328125k . file


----------



## mitchlewis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/12599738
> 
> 
> mitch,
> 
> 
> If you go to the Display Devices forum then to Display Calibration you can post that you are looking to have your display calibrated. I did this as well as the area I was from and was referred to Gregg Loewen who happens to live in my area.
> 
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill! (good idea!) But honestly we LOVE our Pioneer 110FD plasma. It's not the problem. It's the Denon that I would like "calibrated". Is there a thread for that?


----------



## ATHicks

Just got my 3808 and installed a few days ago. I'm having problems with a Toshiba SD-6000 upconverting DVD player I just picked up. When I connect it via HDMI to the 3808 and start playing a DVD, the image blinks on and off at a rate of about once every 2 seconds. If I play a CD, it shows the Toshiba default screen fine. If I go into the Toshiba setup menu (not the movie menu), again the setup screens are fine. If I connect the HDMI cable directly to my television, the video plays fine. I tried switching HDMI cables, and even returned the first unit and got a second one but it has the same problem. It appears that the HDMI interface between the Tosh and the 3808 is a problem, but I've tried all the Denon settings I can find.


I've searched around on this thread for others with a similar problem but didn't see anything - perhaps I missed it. Any help would be appreciated before I return the second Tosh and try another brand (??).


Thanks,

Allen


----------



## gerhardb

Ok, I found another wireless option for the 3808CI:


The D-Link DGL-3420


The reason I didn't go with the LinkSys WGA54G Wireless Gamer adapter is two fold:


- It doesn't do WPA (PSK) or AES encryption, only WEP.

- It's last revision is several years old, so it's likely not to continue to be supported.


The DLink:


Pros: Supports WEP, WPA w/ PSK, & AES Encryption

Supports 802.11a/g

Supports "turbo" modes for DLink high speed 108Mbit WAPs

Current product


Cons: PITA to setup

Wireless MAC hard to discover (more on that later)



The facts:


I ordered this from Dell for $99.00, and could have gotten it for about $70.00. Frankly, I didn't want to wait...


The unit works by passing though a DHCP IP address from the network the DGL-3420 wirelessly attaches to. So basically, it's a wireless bridge.


The unit comes configured with 192.168.0.30 as it's GUI managment interface.


Once there, you can use a "wizard" to configure the basics. However, the wizard is lacking in basic functionality. It does not allow you to enter WPA-PSK's or prompt you to change the "admin" password. So once you do thoughes two things, you're basically ready to go.


The unit will scan the wireless networks in the area and give you a pick list to choose from. Then you just type in your WEP or WPA keys, and it connects transperantly, dishing out the DHCP IP address to your 3808ci.


It does work well once you get through the set up items.


Difficulties:


- There is updated firmware on the DLink website. However, no matter how hard I tried, it would not take the firmware update.


- The unit has this tendancy to not have it's ethernet connection stay online when you make settings changes. This required me to pull power frequently to reset the unit. (I'm wondering if this is fixed in the 1.03 version that I can't seem to update to...)


- I use WPA-PSK encryption AND I use a Wireless MAC filter set to ALLOW only the MACs I tell my wireless access point are OK. At not place on the DGL-3420 or in it's GUI is there a place that tells you what the wireless MAC is. This means that you need to work on other means to determine the MAC if you intend to continue with higher security.


Gerhard


----------



## Cliff Olson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/12548884
> 
> 
> I was recently in the same situation, and decided to go with the 3808.
> 
> 
> There are a few differences, the main being the Wi-Fi. Another option that the 3808 does not have is the HDradio. Depending on your market, that may or may not be an issue (I only have 3 stations available, all owned by the same people).
> 
> 
> The output watts for the speakers is 130w for the 3808 as compared to the 140w 4308. This is really nothing at all in my opinion.
> 
> 
> The last thing I can think of is that the 4308 will also play a slide show of your pictures from a USB device.



Thanks for the info. That's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## terzaghi

hey guys,


I am trying to stream *.flac files to my denon from my computer. I have a wireless router in my office and I will evenutally get a router to use as a wireless bridge in the roomm with my denon.


I am currently using an ethernet cable to connect my denon to my network. I am able to play the internet stations no problem. I see my computer on the list from my denon but it says 'not authorized' and will not let me access files on my computer.


Can anyone help me set my computer up to share music with my denon?


thanks


Edit: powering off and on the denon resolved the issue. Now I just need to figure out how to get windows media player to support flac files, and disable all of my mp3's from the list.


----------



## wrx_canoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbc* /forum/post/12598149
> 
> 
> Cheapest I've seen it in Canada is $1450ish. But they are impossible to come by right now in Canada. My dealer had 5 on backorder and only received 1 before Christmas, he wasn't impressed. Apparently another dealer (Truetone) had something like 20 on backorder and received 2 or 3.



I purchased one from Trutone on December 24th. They had 3 on the floor store and when I got mine the sales guy went to the back to get one. I'm sure they're sold out now.


I paid less than $1450...


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12599855
> 
> 
> "4. What target curves does MultEQxt use?
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, a target curve that is flat from 20 Hz to 20 kHz is not always the one that will produce the correct sound. There are several reasons for this including the fact that loudspeakers are much more directional at high frequencies than they are at low frequencies. This means that the balance of direct and room sound is very different at the high and low ends of the frequency spectrum. In Denon A/V receivers equipped with MultEQxt, you have a choice of (4) listening target curves, or ‘modes’; please note for different source inputs, your prefered listening mode is remembered in Personal Memory Plus. These are:
> 
> The *‘Audyssey’* target curve setting makes the appropriate correction at high frequencies to alleviate this problem. A slight roll-off is introduced that restores the balance between direct and reflected sound.
> 
> 
> The *‘Flat’* setting uses the MultEQxt filters in the same way as the Audyssey curve, but it does not apply a high frequency roll-off. This setting is appropriate for very small or highly treated rooms in which the listener is seated quite close to the loudspeakers. It is also recommended for all rooms when the receiver is in THX processing mode. This allows THX re-equalization to operate exactly as it was intended.



Thank you for the information. I think the following quote confirms that Audyssey tried to correct the low frequency. But I think it did not do a good job. I also looked the target curve of Audyssey vs Audyssey flat and found that Audyssey trimmed off both the low and the high frequencies. That must be the reason that flat produced lower freq bass.


12. How well does MultEQxt work at low frequencies?

This is one of the unique strengths of MultEQxt. Room correction methods based on parametric equalization do not have enough bands or processing power to apply correction in the bass frequency range. MultEQxt uses a unique implementation of FIR filters that achieves very good resolution at frequencies below those that standard FIR filters can reach. The resolution of the MultEQxt filters varies with frequency and this allocates more of the filter correction power where it is needed the most: in the lower frequencies.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ATHicks* /forum/post/12599918
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 and installed a few days ago. I'm having problems with a Toshiba SD-6000 upconverting DVD player I just picked up. When I connect it via HDMI to the 3808 and start playing a DVD, the image blinks on and off at a rate of about once every 2 seconds. If I play a CD, it shows the Toshiba default screen fine. If I go into the Toshiba setup menu (not the movie menu), again the setup screens are fine. If I connect the HDMI cable directly to my television, the video plays fine. I tried switching HDMI cables, and even returned the first unit and got a second one but it has the same problem. It appears that the HDMI interface between the Tosh and the 3808 is a problem, but I've tried all the Denon settings I can find.
> 
> 
> I've searched around on this thread for others with a similar problem but didn't see anything - perhaps I missed it. Any help would be appreciated before I return the second Tosh and try another brand (??).
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Allen



Try to turn video convert to OFF. You can also try to change the i/p scaler to A-H only.


----------



## terzaghi

ok so I installed a plugin that allows me to play my flac files through windows media player but I am still having problems playings these flac files on the 3808.


They show up on my 3808 but when i press -> to play the files nothing happens..


any suggestions on how to stream flac files to the denon from my pc? what am i doing wrong?


thanks.


----------



## fergraz

I have had the 3808 for about two months and it have the most clear sound of all of the receiver that I have had. The only fault of the 3808 is the lack of mid bass . I would like to know if somebody here found any setting to solve this problem of "anemic mid bass" .


----------



## ATHicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12602091
> 
> 
> Try to turn video convert to OFF. You can also try to change the i/p scaler to A-H only.



Thanks for the response, forcemany. I actually tried both of those suggestions after reading some other posts, but it didn't seem to have any effect.


Allen


----------



## terzaghi

so I gave up on windows media player. I can see the flac files on the denon but I can not play them. I think this is because wmp does not natively support flac.


Can someone help me with setting up TVersity to stream flac to the denon? I have tversity installed and running, with the folder containing my flac files added to the tversity library. Nothing shows up on the denon....


help is appreciated!


----------



## mudude

I have the 3808. I also have a DirecTV HR21 satellite receiver. The HR21 has two ethernet ports so that another device can be hooked up to the satellite box and (apparently) an internal switch that allows connection of the other device to the router/modem through the box. In the HR21 manual describing the ethernet ports it states (Note: This socket provides 5 volts DC Power. Please ensure your equipment is compatible.)


I would like to hook up the 3808CI ethernet port to the HR21 rather than running two separate lines to the router. Will the 5 volt power be a problem? I do not want to damage the 3808 port in verifying if this will work. I thought that standard ethernet voltage was lower.


Thanks.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12602387
> 
> 
> I have had the 3808 for about two months and it have the most clear sound of all of the receiver that I have had. The only fault of the 3808 is the lack of mid bass . I would like to know if somebody here found any setting to solve this problem of "anemic mid bass" .




Have a read from about 6 pages back. My solution was to turn the room EQ off. My opinion is there is something wrong in the EQ code there. Initial firmware versions were admitted to have lots of problems in the bass and my personal opinion is that they have not all been completely fixed.


----------



## flash84

I just received my new 3808CI a few days ago and I must be a total brick but....

I am having issues with 2 items.

The first one is, my TV does not have HDMI so I have to use analog audio (RCA)

connection but...... I don't know which is the audio out for the 3808CI to my TV's L & R audio in's (RCA)?


Second question is that I try to connect using the DHCP set auto for upgrading firmware (via cable thru a Linksys WRT54G "wired" Cat 5 connection)?


Thanks ahead of time for any help from members here.


----------



## longbow

flash84 wrote:


"I just received my new 3808CI a few days ago and I must be a total brick but....

I am having issues with 2 items.

The first one is, my TV does not have HDMI so I have to use analog audio (RCA)

connection but...... I don't know which is the audio out for the 3808CI to my TV's L & R audio in's (RCA)?


Second question is that I try to connect using the DHCP set auto for upgrading firmware (via cable thru a Linksys WRT54G "wired" Cat 5 connection)?


Thanks ahead of time for any help from members here. "



Monitor out from 3808 to LR RCA in on the TV


DHCP sometimes takes a couple of try's DHCP On for the 3808. Make sure you have a working port on the router. (I did not the first time and it made me crazy....







((I got over it)) (((Really)))..










The update takes about 45 minutes and will reboot the receiver when done.


----------



## flash84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *longbow* /forum/post/12604766
> 
> 
> 
> Monitor out from 3808 to LR RCA in on the TV



Thanks for the reply but like I said..... I am being a total doorstop 'cause I'm just not seeing it.

I see the yellow (video outs) for the monitor and I see "pre outs" for zone 1 & 2.

I see the analog audio outs for VCR and DVR. I can see the component video outs but I just don't see any L & R audio outs.

They have conveniently colored the background "white" for the HDMI, monitor (yellow), subwoofer and component outs.

Sorry for my confusion but what am I missing?


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12597280
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply-Was wondering if a FW upgrade would be advisable. Sometimes things are better off without updating. Pretty happy with the way it sounds but was wondering if they did any FW upgrade with the HD Audio or Video? More compatible with say the Toshiba HD A-35 etc....Thanks. Reason I am asking I am still getting "freeze ups" with cetain HD DVD's especially the latest Harry Potter Movie. Toshiba is updated with 1.3 FW. It might be the DVD I tried cleaning and it still freezes, I'll go back to BB and see if they will replace.



I am also getting freezeups and some pixelation accompanied with audio drop-outs on some discs - Bourne Identity, Bourne Ultimatum, and I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry (really bad). I haven't had any problems with the DVDs I have played. I have setup the audio correctly and it says TrueHD on the 3808. I am wondering if it is the 3808 or the A35. Any suggestions?


Also, can someone please remind me where the firmware updates are found in the menu. I upgraded once, but now I can't remember how I did it. Thanks.


----------



## KenMediaToo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12603799
> 
> 
> Have a read from about 6 pages back. My solution was to turn the room EQ off. My opinion is there is something wrong in the EQ code there. Initial firmware versions were admitted to have lots of problems in the bass and my personal opinion is that they have not all been completely fixed.



I read the posts as well, and was curious how the audyssey 'flat' vs 'regular audyssey treated bass frequencies. So, I hooked an audio generator to the aux inputs in front, IIx mode, mono input, all speakers small. I measured the sub output with a scope. The output up to the 80Hz xover was identical in level, regardless of 'flat' or 'regular'. Admittedly, mid-bass may be higher in frequency, and I have not checked that. It was interesting to see the equalization of audyssey in effect, even for the sub. With audyssey off, the response was exactly flat, except rolled off as the xover should be doing. With on, the equalization with frequency was quite evident, but again, the same with 'flat' or 'regular'.


----------



## terzaghi

ok, so here is what I am trying to accomplish, maybe someone can help.


I want my computer to hold my flac files on a hard drive.


I want to share these files with my denon 3808, so I can select the files and play them with the denon gui.


I am able to do this with mp3's using windows media player.


Is there any software that will allow me to do this with flac files?


I downloaded a patch for wmp that allows me to play flac files in wmp, but I do not think this patch allows me to share flac files with other media because the denon will not recognize the flac files as music. I can see the flac files in the denon gui along with the mp3's but they are not playable.


any ideas on how to accomplish this?


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMediaToo* /forum/post/12605423
> 
> 
> I read the posts as well, and was curious how the audyssey 'flat' vs 'regular audyssey treated bass frequencies. So, I hooked an audio generator to the aux inputs in front, IIx mode, mono input, all speakers small. I measured the sub output with a scope. The output up to the 80Hz xover was identical in level, regardless of 'flat' or 'regular'. Admittedly, mid-bass may be higher in frequency, and I have not checked that. It was interesting to see the equalization of audyssey in effect, even for the sub. With audyssey off, the response was exactly flat, except rolled off as the xover should be doing. With on, the equalization with frequency was quite evident, but again, the same with 'flat' or 'regular'.



I am using the manual speaker setup and have the manual eq and Audyssey off. I used different speakers and crossover configurations and still have weak mid bass . You can notice more this in music with emphasis in the bass drum and toms.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Crazy question here...


The AVR-3808CI has built-in iPod and XM Radio stuff. I don't have either of these, but I assume the integration is pretty tight and you can control the tuner/iPod, get song info, etc.


Is there some kind of device and/or hack out there so we can integrate HD Radio into the AVR-3808CI as tight as that? I know the AVR-4308CI has HD Radio built-in, but that was an extra $1000







.


I was thinking maybe some kind of HD radio tuner that mimics the XM radio interface or the iPod interface or something like that?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vulture99* /forum/post/12599465
> 
> 
> So is 6ave definitely ending this deal tomorrow, or do they commonly throw out an end date to stir up more business? I'd like to buy this receiver but need to wait until mid-January.



FWIW--I was told that it would end on 12/20, so there you have it.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12607064
> 
> 
> I was thinking maybe some kind of HD radio tuner that mimics the XM radio interface or the iPod interface or something like that?



Something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/Sangean-HDT-1-.../dp/B000J13TEE


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhardb* /forum/post/12599975
> 
> 
> Ok, I found another wireless option for the 3808CI:
> 
> 
> The D-Link DGL-3420
> 
> 
> The reason I didn't go with the LinkSys WGA54G Wireless Gamer adapter is two fold:
> 
> 
> - It doesn't do WPA (PSK) or AES encryption, only WEP.



Now please don't take the following the wrong way but...why is WPA/AES encryption important, as far as an AVR is concerned? I mean, it's not as if there's super-secret information being streamed to/from the 3808...is there?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12608254
> 
> 
> Now please don't take the following the wrong way but...why is WPA/AES encryption important, as far as an AVR is concerned? I mean, it's not as if there's super-secret information being streamed to/from the 3808...is there?



Because a wireless link has access to the entire network, not just to the device it's actually connected to.


----------



## Dustpan

This is how to hook up an external EQ. After unsuccessful web searches and numerous calls to Denon (the wait times are horrible!!!) I finally got it working! I don't want anyone else to have to go this madness so I'm posting the solution. Here's how:


Plug RCA cables (red/white) into either the DVR OUT or VCR OUT in the back of the 3808CI. Plug the other end of the RCA cables into the INPUT jacks on your external EQ. Plug the output of your external EQ into the EXT.IN FL/FR jacks on the back of the 3808CI. Open the front panel of your 3808CI and keep pressing INPUT MODE button until you see the word EXT.IN. That should work!


I also have an additional step (from one of my numerous calls to Denon), but doubt it makes a difference. So if the above didn't work do this next step. Press the Zone2/3 button on the leftside front of the 3808CI and when it says ZONE2 on the menu, turn the knob above it until it says RECORD SOURCE.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12608219
> 
> 
> Something like this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sangean-HDT-1-.../dp/B000J13TEE



Thanks. I know I can buy an external tuner. I was kind of hoping to find something I could make to look like a fake AVR-4308CI if you get what I mean. I want to be able to control it THROUGH the AVR-3808CI. Doesn't seem like such a beast exists.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12608448
> 
> 
> Because a wireless link has access to the entire network, not just to the device it's actually connected to.



Yes, the D-Link supports better encryption then the LinkSys gaming adapter. But lets be honest, if you use a good random key (ie. something like "1AFS2AAB" vs. something like "SHOE") and pair that with MAC address filtering, nobody is getting in.


----------



## jmct12345

So, I have had my Denon 3808 for a couple of months and just love it. My favorite feature is the ability to play music streamed from my computer.


But I have to say, there are two things about steaming music that drives me crazy!!!


1. The gap between songs. If you are listening to an album where the songs run right into each other (e.g. Pink Floyd The Wall), there is always a ½ second pause between songs when played through the steaming service. It seems to me that the receiver could cache part of the next song so it can play without gaps

2. The GUI from the computer is useless. Its ok for changing volume, switching sources, etc. but to actually control the music being streamed its terrible.


The 1st one I can live with. Even earlier generation Ipods had the same problem so maybe its not that easy to resolve.


But the second one is driving me nuts. Has anyone found a better way to control the music being played? My dad is thinking of getting a home theater and is asking for recommendations. He wants the home theater in the basement but to control the living room speakers (zone 2) through the computer. Zone 2 would be all music so easy to control is critical. As it is, I just don’t think the Denon provided UI would work for him.


I know you need to have WMP11 setup to share the music. Is there any way to use WMP to actually control the music being played by the receiver?


Are there any other software products that have a good GUI for controlling the music? I have seen Twonky Media discussed often, but don’t really know what it would do.


Has any really clever people dissected the UI provided and written a better version (HTML, JAVA or other)?


----------



## RickR28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wrx_canoe* /forum/post/12601729
> 
> 
> I purchased one from Trutone on December 24th. They had 3 on the floor store and when I got mine the sales guy went to the back to get one. I'm sure they're sold out now.
> 
> 
> I paid less than $1450...



I'm looking to spend CAD1250 tax-in and am getting tired of being taken advantage of by Canadian distributors.


----------



## BuckNaked

I have a DVD player that can upconvert to 1080i.


My question is, is it better to send the signal to the 3808 at 1080i and let the AVR upconvert the rest of the way to 1080p, or send it at 480p and let the AVR do all the work?


----------



## rtisovec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12608779
> 
> 
> Yes, the D-Link supports better encryption then the LinkSys gaming adapter. But lets be honest, if you use a good random key (ie. something like "1AFS2AAB" vs. something like "SHOE") and pair that with MAC address filtering, nobody is getting in.



I agree entirely with the above. Also, for those considering the same, look into the Buffalo ethernet converter. It does encryption such as wep and wpa, and has 4 ethernet ports on it. You have to manually configure it if your network is not a 1.1 prefix, but not hard to do. I've been very successful in using it also with a Toshiba A2 without another port replicator, and still2 ports to spare. Usually


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12610061
> 
> 
> I have a DVD player that can upconvert to 1080i.
> 
> 
> My question is, is it better to send the signal to the 3808 at 1080i and let the AVR upconvert the rest of the way to 1080p, or send it at 480p and let the AVR do all the work?



Depends what DVD player you have and what TV you have. The 1080i -> 1080p de-interlacing in the AVR3808 is currently broken (according to this thread). Theoretically, the best result will come from your DVD player sending it out at 1080i and letting your TV take that signal.


Unless you have higher end gear, you likely have the same scaler chip (the Faroudja) in all your equipment.


----------



## Neurorad

It's been 6 weeks since I last asked.


Anyone running Sirius through the 3808, through an external tuner (Conductor, Stilleto, etc)?


Are you able to listen to the digital content through zone 2?


Thanks


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12605683
> 
> 
> ok, so here is what I am trying to accomplish, maybe someone can help.
> 
> 
> I want my computer to hold my flac files on a hard drive.
> 
> 
> I want to share these files with my denon 3808, so I can select the files and play them with the denon gui.
> 
> 
> I am able to do this with mp3's using windows media player.
> 
> 
> Is there any software that will allow me to do this with flac files?
> 
> 
> I downloaded a patch for wmp that allows me to play flac files in wmp, but I do not think this patch allows me to share flac files with other media because the denon will not recognize the flac files as music. I can see the flac files in the denon gui along with the mp3's but they are not playable.
> 
> 
> any ideas on how to accomplish this?



I use TVersity to do this. It is free:

http://www.tversity.com


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12608743
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know I can buy an external tuner. I was kind of hoping to find something I could make to look like a fake AVR-4308CI if you get what I mean. I want to be able to control it THROUGH the AVR-3808CI. Doesn't seem like such a beast exists.



FYI - the 3808 firmware is "aware" of HD Radio. This may just be because they use a "core" firmware across all the models and just disable the portions that don't apply to the specific model. I doubt there is actually any HD Radio electronics in the 3808. But the fact that the firmware is "aware" of HD Radio means that someone (perhaps even Denon) could build an add-on tuner that integrates with the rest of the GUI.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/12609153
> 
> 
> So, I have had my Denon 3808 for a couple of months and just love it. My favorite feature is the ability to play music streamed from my computer.
> 
> 
> But I have to say, there are two things about steaming music that drives me crazy!!!
> 
> 
> 1. The gap between songs. If you are listening to an album where the songs run right into each other (e.g. Pink Floyd The Wall), there is always a ½ second pause between songs when played through the steaming service. It seems to me that the receiver could cache part of the next song so it can play without gaps
> 
> 2. The GUI from the computer is useless. Its ok for changing volume, switching sources, etc. but to actually control the music being streamed its terrible.
> 
> 
> The 1st one I can live with. Even earlier generation Ipods had the same problem so maybe its not that easy to resolve.
> 
> 
> But the second one is driving me nuts. Has anyone found a better way to control the music being played? My dad is thinking of getting a home theater and is asking for recommendations. He wants the home theater in the basement but to control the living room speakers (zone 2) through the computer. Zone 2 would be all music so easy to control is critical. As it is, I just don't think the Denon provided UI would work for him.
> 
> 
> I know you need to have WMP11 setup to share the music. Is there any way to use WMP to actually control the music being played by the receiver?
> 
> 
> Are there any other software products that have a good GUI for controlling the music? I have seen Twonky Media discussed often, but don't really know what it would do.
> 
> 
> Has any really clever people dissected the UI provided and written a better version (HTML, JAVA or other)?



I've written Command3808:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351 


Some people seem to really like it.


The next version will include a GUI for controlling NET/USB music.


----------



## red hazard

In spot checking this volumous thread I note that there are many folks purchasing the 3808CI in spite of the bad reviews regarding 1080i de-interlacing from CNET, ZDNet, et al. I have Dish Network VIP 622 (1080i) feeding a HDMI input to a Sharp 65D64U (1080P). I am certainly no expert on HDTV issues but it sure seems like the 3808 would give a significantly and noticeably poorer picture than the TX-875 with my set-up. Am I overlooking something?


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red hazard* /forum/post/12613243
> 
> 
> In spot checking this volumous thread I note that there are many folks purchasing the 3808CI in spite of the bad reviews regarding 1080i de-interlacing from CNET, ZDNet, et al. I have Dish Network VIP 622 (1080i) feeding a HDMI input to a Sharp 65D64U (1080P). I am certainly no expert on HDTV issues but it sure seems like the 3808 would give a significantly and noticeably poorer picture than the TX-875 with my set-up. Am I overlooking something?



Just let the AVR-3808CI pass 1080i to the Sharp and have the Aquos do the deinterlacing. The 3808 will pass the signal untouched if you tell it to do so.


----------



## red hazard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12613453
> 
> 
> Just let the AVR-3808CI pass 1080i to the Sharp and have the Aquos do the deinterlacing. The 3808 will pass the signal untouched if you tell it to do so.



I doubt the deinterlacing of the Aquos can compare with the Reon chip. I guess I need the Silicon Optix DVD to really know though without a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flash84* /forum/post/12605378
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply but like I said..... I am being a total doorstop 'cause I'm just not seeing it.
> 
> I see the yellow (video outs) for the monitor and I see "pre outs" for zone 1 & 2.
> 
> I see the analog audio outs for VCR and DVR. I can see the component video outs but I just don't see any L & R audio outs.
> 
> They have conveniently colored the background "white" for the HDMI, monitor (yellow), subwoofer and component outs.
> 
> Sorry for my confusion but what am I missing?



Use either the VCD or DVR RCA Audio out for your audio to the TV. However, you can not have both VCR and DVR as you need one for the TV.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12602387
> 
> 
> I have had the 3808 for about two months and it have the most clear sound of all of the receiver that I have had. The only fault of the 3808 is the lack of mid bass . I would like to know if somebody here found any setting to solve this problem of "anemic mid bass" .



You should be able to increase your mid bass by up your LFE x-over to 120 Hz.


----------



## WynsWrld98

LFE has its own x-over separate from the sub x-over?! I'm noticing the anemic mid-bass just like fergraz and have tried different things only to still have anemic mid-bass.


----------



## kktk

also, it may already have been noted here...but if you select an audio source and then choose a different video source, it adds a bit of delay to the audio.


I setup the NEt/usb to play music from my comp...tested it and it had no delay.

Then i chose a video signal to display while the audio was streaming and now a 15-20ms delay is heard.


Anyone else hear this?


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12602387
> 
> 
> I have had the 3808 for about two months and it have the most clear sound of all of the receiver that I have had. The only fault of the 3808 is the lack of mid bass . I would like to know if somebody here found any setting to solve this problem of "anemic mid bass" .



After I went through the auto set up (a few times) to make sure I am getting a consistent settings and in each trial the SW level was set at -5dB. Seemed very low but actually sounds O.K. I brought the set up to Audyssey and their response was trust the set up and try to get used to the bass as it is set. And, I was told further that if the setting still seems low then I can adjust that upward. I have not had to do that especially when I am watching DVDs. The bass is seemless between all other speakers and I get the full effect of action scenes.

But, I also found this piece of set up (audioholics) independent of SW or AVR which may help your set up:


1. Set all speakers to "large". This bypasses all of the High Pass Filters (HPF) built into the receiver. Usually these Receivers with poor bass management set the cut off frequency too high (between 80-100Hz) with a gradual roll off of 6-12dB/octave and thus they are not worth using in my opinion.

2. Set the subwoofer setting to "none".

3. If the Receiver has preamp outputs for the main channels, then connect the left and right main preamp outputs of the Receiver to the inputs of the subwoofer, just like you would hook up any other component such as a DVD or CD player.


Note: Make sure you connect both left and right channels into the sub, otherwise you will loose significant bass information and amplitude being sent to the subwoofer. This will ensure all of the left and right channel bass information is being routed to the subwoofer.


4. Adjust the subwoofer cross-over setting between 50-60Hz.

5. Adjust master volume of Receiver to a typical listening level.

6. Adjust subwoofer volume on subwoofer to a level that sounds appropriate.


You may have to set your center and rear to small if they are NOT bass capable.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *red hazard* /forum/post/12613811
> 
> 
> I doubt the deinterlacing of the Aquos can compare with the Reon chip. I guess I need the Silicon Optix DVD to really know though without a side-by-side comparison.



I missed the part in your last sentence about the TX-875. I didn't realize you wanted to compare the 875 to the 3808. The answer for that particular question is a no brainer. The 875 is superior in that particular aspect. If that is an important aspect for you then the 875 is an good choice. If that is just one aspect of many, then I think you will find most people in this thread made the decision that the 3808 was superior. The people in the 875 thread made the other choice.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12615181
> 
> 
> I missed the part in your last sentence about the TX-875. I didn't realize you wanted to compare the 875 to the 3808. The answer for that particular question is a no brainer. The 875 is superior in that particular aspect. If that is an important aspect for you then the 875 is an good choice. If that is just one aspect of many, then I think you will find most people in this thread made the decision that the 3808 was superior. The people in the 875 thread made the other choice.



In the world of A/V receiver, the A is the most important. V is critical for a good pass thru with single out. because eventually all your V components will do a superior job but need to have a good Audio for listening and a good TV to view it.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/12615064
> 
> 
> After I went through the auto set up (a few times) to make sure I am getting a consistent settings and in each trial the SW level was set at -5dB. Seemed very low but actually sounds O.K. I brought the set up to Audyssey and their response was trust the set up and try to get used to the bass as it is set. And, I was told further that if the setting still seems low then I can adjust that upward. I have not had to do that especially when I am watching DVDs. The bass is seemless between all other speakers and I get the full effect of action scenes.
> 
> But, I also found this piece of set up (audioholics) independent of SW or AVR which may help your set up:
> 
> 
> 1. Set all speakers to "large". This bypasses all of the High Pass Filters (HPF) built into the receiver. Usually these Receivers with poor bass management set the cut off frequency too high (between 80-100Hz) with a gradual roll off of 6-12dB/octave and thus they are not worth using in my opinion.
> 
> 2. Set the subwoofer setting to "none".
> 
> 3. If the Receiver has preamp outputs for the main channels, then connect the left and right main preamp outputs of the Receiver to the inputs of the subwoofer, just like you would hook up any other component such as a DVD or CD player.
> 
> 
> Note: Make sure you connect both left and right channels into the sub, otherwise you will loose significant bass information and amplitude being sent to the subwoofer. This will ensure all of the left and right channel bass information is being routed to the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 4. Adjust the subwoofer cross-over setting between 50-60Hz.
> 
> 5. Adjust master volume of Receiver to a typical listening level.
> 
> 6. Adjust subwoofer volume on subwoofer to a level that sounds appropriate.
> 
> 
> You may have to set your center and rear to small if they are NOT bass capable.



This is an interesting set up. I will give it a try. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jasonbishop

i have an xbox 360 with hdmi and can not get more then 480p to show as an option in the xbox res opitions. if i hook the hdmi from xbox to tv it shows all options up to 1080p. when i run it thur the 3808 the only option i get is 480p. am i missing some sort of setting?


any help would be great!


----------



## ArthurL

I have a silly question. You are able to "delete" an source (phono, CD, etc.) from the GUI if it is not in use. How do you restore it to the GUI at a later date?


----------



## HumanMedia

Repeat question:


What is the latest firmware for the 3808?


My 'Latest' here in Australia (released from R&D on November 6), is:

Main: 1.60

Sub: 0.38

DSP1: 36.49

DSP2: 39.41


From the 'bugs' thread, the latest in the Netherlands is later than this (with a sub version in the .70's), what is the latest in the USA?


Reason why I ask is related to the poor bass output. If the "Sub" part of the firmware is indeed to do with subwoofer and crossovers (as opposed to a subsystem) then the firmware released from R&D on November 13 was a MAJOR update to this part of the firmware.


Is anyone who has firmware later than the above, also having bass problems?


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/12615064
> 
> 
> After I went through the auto set up (a few times) to make sure I am getting a consistent settings and in each trial the SW level was set at -5dB. Seemed very low but actually sounds O.K. I brought the set up to Audyssey and their response was trust the set up and try to get used to the bass as it is set. And, I was told further that if the setting still seems low then I can adjust that upward. I have not had to do that especially when I am watching DVDs. The bass is seemless between all other speakers and I get the full effect of action scenes.
> 
> But, I also found this piece of set up (audioholics) independent of SW or AVR which may help your set up:
> 
> 
> 1. Set all speakers to "large". This bypasses all of the High Pass Filters (HPF) built into the receiver. Usually these Receivers with poor bass management set the cut off frequency too high (between 80-100Hz) with a gradual roll off of 6-12dB/octave and thus they are not worth using in my opinion.
> 
> 2. Set the subwoofer setting to "none".
> 
> 3. If the Receiver has preamp outputs for the main channels, then connect the left and right main preamp outputs of the Receiver to the inputs of the subwoofer, just like you would hook up any other component such as a DVD or CD player.
> 
> 
> Note: Make sure you connect both left and right channels into the sub, otherwise you will loose significant bass information and amplitude being sent to the subwoofer. This will ensure all of the left and right channel bass information is being routed to the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 4. Adjust the subwoofer cross-over setting between 50-60Hz.
> 
> 5. Adjust master volume of Receiver to a typical listening level.
> 
> 6. Adjust subwoofer volume on subwoofer to a level that sounds appropriate.
> 
> 
> You may have to set your center and rear to small if they are NOT bass capable.




Only problem here is that, whilst it will increase the bass generally, it wont be a flat frequency response curve, and wont be properly EQed.


We really need a fix to Audyssey to get this right, so we dont have to cludge it.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArthurL* /forum/post/12616549
> 
> 
> I have a silly question. You are able to "delete" an source (phono, CD, etc.) from the GUI if it is not in use. How do you restore it to the GUI at a later date?



Go back to undelete it.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12616632
> 
> 
> Only problem here is that, whilst it will increase the bass generally, it wont be a flat frequency response curve, and wont be properly EQed.
> 
> 
> We really need a fix to Audyssey to get this right, so we dont have to cludge it.



I agree, but how do we make input to Denon? Do they have problem logging site?


----------



## Citivas

I have been surprised at how high I have t turn the volume up to get a normal level of sound from my new setup so I just wanted to see what is typical.


I am using the 3808 with new KEF 3005 5.1 speakers. Most of the input is either from a PS3 or DirecTiVo 10-250 receiver/DVR, with the rest being Internet Radio.


The room is about 16 x 19 with lots of reflective surfaces -- hardwood floors, tons of windows, etc.


We don't typically crank it up loud. I just want it loud enough to make out the dialogue from about 12 feet away in an otherwise quite room. On our TV, typically we need the volume up to about 30% of its bar to achieve this. On the 3808, we typically have to get it to AT LEAST -20db (I could be doing the wrong wording here), which seems to be at least 2/3rds full on the bar. At -30 or lower you would have to be within a few feet of the speakers make out words. Below 40 and its hard to tell the sound isn't muted.


Is this normal and fine?


If not, what could be the issue?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12617056
> 
> 
> I have been surprised at how high I have t turn the volume up to get a normal level of sound from my new setup so I just wanted to see what is typical.
> 
> 
> I am using the 3808 with new KEF 3005 5.1 speakers. Most of the input is either from a PS3 or DirecTiVo 10-250 receiver/DVR, with the rest being Internet Radio.
> 
> 
> The room is about 16 x 19 with lots of reflective surfaces -- hardwood floors, tons of windows, etc.
> 
> 
> We don't typically crank it up loud. I just want it loud enough to make out the dialogue from about 12 feet away in an otherwise quite room. On our TV, typically we need the volume up to about 30% of its bar to achieve this. On the 3808, we typically have to get it to AT LEAST -20db (I could be doing the wrong wording here), which seems to be at least 2/3rds full on the bar. At -30 or lower you would have to be within a few feet of the speakers make out words. Below 40 and its hard to tell the sound isn't muted.
> 
> 
> Is this normal and fine?
> 
> 
> If not, what could be the issue?



I have the AVR-3808CI and the HR10-250 too. Different speakers though. HR10-250 I usually run around -25dB. The DVD player & 5.1 sources I usually need to bump up to around -17dB.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12617056
> 
> 
> I have been surprised at how high I have t turn the volume up to get a normal level of sound from my new setup so I just wanted to see what is typical.
> 
> 
> I am using the 3808 with new KEF 3005 5.1 speakers. Most of the input is either from a PS3 or DirecTiVo 10-250 receiver/DVR, with the rest being Internet Radio.
> 
> 
> The room is about 16 x 19 with lots of reflective surfaces -- hardwood floors, tons of windows, etc.
> 
> 
> We don't typically crank it up loud. I just want it loud enough to make out the dialogue from about 12 feet away in an otherwise quite room. On our TV, typically we need the volume up to about 30% of its bar to achieve this. On the 3808, we typically have to get it to AT LEAST -20db (I could be doing the wrong wording here), which seems to be at least 2/3rds full on the bar. At -30 or lower you would have to be within a few feet of the speakers make out words. Below 40 and its hard to tell the sound isn't muted.
> 
> 
> Is this normal and fine?
> 
> 
> If not, what could be the issue?



My normal listening for just about any device is around -25 db to -17 db and background music about -45 db. So I went ahead and changed input level for most sources so I do not have to crack up that high. But it does not really matter unless you are approaching 0 db.


----------



## terzaghi

Will the linksys wga54g wireless gaming router work as a wireless bridge so I can network my denon with my wireless router?


Thanks


----------



## bash

For any who may be wondering, 6ave must have continued their special (some had said it was only thru Christmas). I got the 3808 for the same price as earlier buyers from "home theater peter" this afternoon.


Now, with all the talk of bass problems, I'm wondering if I should have went with a Yamaha?


Speakers are Klipsch REF-3II mains and SVS PB Plus/2 subwoofer.


----------



## ArthurL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonbishop* /forum/post/12616046
> 
> 
> i have an xbox 360 with hdmi and can not get more then 480p to show as an option in the xbox res opitions. if i hook the hdmi from xbox to tv it shows all options up to 1080p. when i run it thur the 3808 the only option i get is 480p. am i missing some sort of setting?
> 
> 
> any help would be great!



How is the 3808 connected to your TV? I have a 360 Elite running through my 3808 and it displays 1080p on my LCD.


@forcemany, thanks.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mudude* /forum/post/12602922
> 
> 
> I have the 3808. I also have a DirecTV HR21 satellite receiver. The HR21 has two ethernet ports so that another device can be hooked up to the satellite box and (apparently) an internal switch that allows connection of the other device to the router/modem through the box. In the HR21 manual describing the ethernet ports it states (Note: This socket provides 5 volts DC Power. Please ensure your equipment is compatible.)
> 
> 
> I would like to hook up the 3808CI ethernet port to the HR21 rather than running two separate lines to the router. Will the 5 volt power be a problem? I do not want to damage the 3808 port in verifying if this will work. I thought that standard ethernet voltage was lower.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Why not use *ethernet switch*. I'm using Netgear switch ( 5 ports) to HR20, Toshiba A2 and 3808. All work great. Got it at CC closeout for $10.


mark


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12617212
> 
> 
> My normal listening for just about any device is around -25 db to -17 db and background music about -45 db. So I went ahead and changed input level for most sources so I do not have to crack up that high. But it does not really matter unless you are approaching 0 db.




I have the same set up as the OP (KEF), with a slightly larger room and terrible accoustics (stone floors, large windows, little or no walls between rooms). My experince is similar to the above quote. If you want, just set the input source at a higher level. Bottom line for myself is that I have never come close to approaching 0 db and it is LOUD.


----------



## at4iowa

I am trying to listen to my music files stored on my computer with my Denon 3808. I have windows media player set up and I turned on sharing with my receiver. However, I can't find my computer on the Denon menu. When I select NET/USB on the Denon it just shows Internet Radio and USB. Shouldn't my computer be there? Please help. I can play internet radio stations, no problem, so it's not the router.


----------



## terzaghi

at4iowa, are you using a wireless or a wired connection?


----------



## at4iowa

Wireless. I can download firmware, play internet radio, etc. I just can seem to get my receiver to recognize my computer.


----------



## flacfan




SpankyInChicago said:


> I use TVersity to do this. It is free:
> 
> 
> SpankyInChicago,
> 
> What's your experience with flac files and TVersity? I've briefly tried it and there are issues with both TVersity and the 3808.
> 
> 
> First of all TVersity seems to crash with flac files that have embedded artwork over a certain size (not sure what size exactly).
> 
> Second, (having set up TVersity with flac files with and without embedded artwork of workable size) the 3808 seems to not behave as "expected" and I am not sure if it's a problem with TVersity or the 3808. Here are some examples:
> 
> - No gapless playback with flac (haven't tried MP3's). It's very annoying when listening to a concert.
> 
> - No cover art displayed.
> 
> - I have a few MP3 albums that were generated in a batch. (all sourced from flac and converted to MP3 with the same settings)
> 
> Most show up fine as far as TAGS are concerned. One album specifically shows up the tags with the last letter cut off during play. And that's on all Track Title, Artist Name, Album Name. The weird thing is that when you browse it shows up fine, but during playback the last letter is just not displayed (and I'm talking about a 6-letter band's name).
> 
> 
> thanx


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *at4iowa* /forum/post/12618613
> 
> 
> Wireless. I can download firmware, play internet radio, etc. I just can seem to get my receiver to recognize my computer.



We'd need a little more info then that







.


If you are using WMP11, you need to make sure the sharing service is started and the Denon is granted access. WMP doesn't grant access by default.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/12598280
> 
> 
> i can get this from netflix on the 1st but i wonder if it comes with the color filter glasses



Honestly, these DVDs are a waste of time. If you are expecting a DVD or BR/HD full of test tones and patterns with full explanations on how to use them, you'll be majorly disappointed. It gives you maybe 5 tests combined between the audio and video sides. The rest is just the hosts explaining how to wire speakers in phase, etc.


I used it to "calibrate" my plasma and the end result was much worse then what I did on my own without the DVD. It had me set my brightness to -17







.


And some of the tests you can't even do over digital inputs.


----------



## terzaghi

I just set up my wireless linksys wga54g gaming adapter with my 3808. I had a difficult time getting the connection going. Now everything seems to be working fine.


at4iowa, Even if sharing is not turned on in wmp11 your denon should see the computer, it would just say not authorized... I am not sure why your computer is not showing up.... unless you don't have windows media player 11 or any other type of file sharing software set up on your computer.


I need to find a way to share flac files with my denon because wmp does not support flac files.


Does anyone know how to share flac files from my computer with my denon so they can be selected and played from the denon gui?


I tried tversity and I was able to see the flac files on the denon but could not play them....


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12618776
> 
> 
> I just set up my wireless linksys wga54g gaming adapter with my 3808. I had a difficult time getting the connection going. Now everything seems to be working fine.
> 
> 
> at4iowa, Even if sharing is not turned on in wmp11 your denon should see the computer, it would just say not authorized... I am not sure why your computer is not showing up.... unless you don't have windows media player 11 or any other type of file sharing software set up on your computer.
> 
> 
> I need to find a way to share flac files with my denon because wmp does not support flac files.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to share flac files from my computer with my denon so they can be selected and played from the denon gui?
> 
> 
> I tried tversity and I was able to see the flac files on the denon but could not play them....



Try TwonkyMedia ( http://www.twonkyvision.com/ ). Looks like it has FLAC support.


----------



## KenMediaToo

I have not noticed any 'bass problems' with my 3808, and indeed am quite impressed with how it manages bass. When I actually measure bass output with a swept analog signal input, the levels from the unit it are exactly as expected.

However, in my case certainly, I have become accustomed to a bit of 'bass boost', and truly 'flat' response sounds thin. So, after audyssey has done its setup, adjusting the SW output level, crossover frequency, etc may be a way to adjust to taste.

I have also found that, for me, the best combination is to set everything to 'small', and let the SW do the job it does best. This reduces the possibility of multiple speakers (LCR) negatively interfere with each other. According to the Audyssey web site, the crossovers and the audyssey system are still coordinated when doing this.

I am an audyssey fan, as the overall sound with audyssey seems much more clear and detailed than without.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12616572
> 
> 
> Repeat question:
> 
> 
> What is the latest firmware for the 3808?
> 
> 
> My 'Latest' here in Australia (released from R&D on November 6), is:
> 
> Main: 1.60
> 
> Sub: 0.38
> 
> DSP1: 36.49
> 
> DSP2: 39.41
> 
> 
> From the 'bugs' thread, the latest in the Netherlands is later than this (with a sub version in the .70's), what is the latest in the USA?
> 
> 
> Reason why I ask is related to the poor bass output. If the "Sub" part of the firmware is indeed to do with subwoofer and crossovers (as opposed to a subsystem) then the firmware released from R&D on November 13 was a MAJOR update to this part of the firmware.
> 
> 
> Is anyone who has firmware later than the above, also having bass problems?


----------



## jasonbishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArthurL* /forum/post/12617642
> 
> 
> How is the 3808 connected to your TV? I have a 360 Elite running through my 3808 and it displays 1080p on my LCD.
> 
> 
> @forcemany, thanks.





the 360 is hdmi to the 3808 and then from the 3808 to the tv via hdmi.


i have my direct tv hd box and ps3 hooked up this same way and they work fine. just the 360 only allows for 480p in the res selection on the 360 dashboard.


----------



## jmct12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12613055
> 
> 
> I've written Command3808:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351
> 
> 
> Some people seem to really like it.
> 
> 
> The next version will include a GUI for controlling NET/USB music.




Spanky,


That is very impressive. Thank you for putting the Command3808 app together. It is so much better then the standard web UI they provide. I dont know why they dont package something like that with the receiver. Have you considered contacting Denon to sell it to them?


Any idea when the Net/USB version is comming out? I have not programed for 5 years, but is there anything you could use help with to get it done?


Thanks again,

John


----------



## at4iowa

I am using Windows Media Player 11. I clicked on Library and started sharing. My Denon receiver was seen and I allowed the Media Player to share with my Denon, but when I go to the Denon Net/USB menu, my computer isn't there. As I mentioned, I have no problem accessing the internet for internet radio or for firmware upgrades. Something just isn't allowing my receiver to see my computer.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMediaToo* /forum/post/12619578
> 
> 
> I have not noticed any 'bass problems' with my 3808, and indeed am quite impressed with how it manages bass. When I actually measure bass output with a swept analog signal input, the levels from the unit it are exactly as expected.
> 
> However, in my case certainly, I have become accustomed to a bit of 'bass boost', and truly 'flat' response sounds thin. So, after audyssey has done its setup, adjusting the SW output level, crossover frequency, etc may be a way to adjust to taste.
> 
> I have also found that, for me, the best combination is to set everything to 'small', and let the SW do the job it does best. This reduces the possibility of multiple speakers (LCR) negatively interfere with each other. According to the Audyssey web site, the crossovers and the audyssey system are still coordinated when doing this.
> 
> I am an audyssey fan, as the overall sound with audyssey seems much more clear and detailed than without.



I am talking about (lean sound) weak or "anemic" *midbass* ( frequencies typically between 100 and 250 Hz ) not subwoofer bass frequencies ( typically under 100 Hz ) .


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12593876
> 
> 
> I have a 7.1 setup and am using DPL IIx for surround decoding. I have an Oppo DVD player connected which I exclusively use for SACD and DVD-Audio multichannel music over HDMI plus have other sources such as a PS3 (for BluRay/standard def DVDs), a Toshiba HD-A2 (for HD-DVD), etc.
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is if I can have the Denon "remember" to use DPL IIx Music ONLY for the Oppo DVD player input but use DPL IIx Cinema for the other inputs. I've tried turning "Auto Surround" on and off and it doesn't make any difference, whatever I last select for the DPL IIx mode is what is used from then on for any input.



Wayne, Just received my 3808 yesterday and connected my Oppo 981 via HDMI. DVD audios are recognized as a multi-channel source and sound great on the Denon. However, the Denon interprets my multi-channel SACDs as 2-channel and I have to apply one of the surround sound processing modes to force multi-channel playback. I have followed the instructions in the Oppo and Denon manuals. Am I missing something? Bottom line is that I would like my multi-channel SACDs to sound as good as my DVD audio discs. As a last resort, I will connect my Oppo or my old Pioneer Elite universal player to the multi-channel inputs as I formerly did with my Denon 3200. But not sure if I need to use my universal player in conjunction with my Outlaw Integrated Controlled Bass Manager (ICBM). I can't find any mention in the Denon manual or this forum if the Denon 3808 applies bass management to the multi-channel analog input and I don't want to apply redundant bass management.

Ken


----------



## Hamilton_1974

I just got my 3808 and Denon DVD-1940 player set up with my new Monitor Audio RS8 fronts, RS-LCR center, 4 BRfx surrounds and a Velodyne SPL800i Minivee sub.


But I'm having problems getting DVD-Audio to work. I just got my first DVD-A disc, Metallica's Black Album, and wanted to hear it in all its 6 channel glory...


I've connected the 1940 to the 3808 with 6 cables from the analog outs on the DVD to the ins on the receiver and I'm using component for video via the receiver to the TV.

I set the DVD's Analog Out to Multi Channel and tried Analog and EXT. IN on the 3808.


When I insert the disc it plays the logo of some production company but then the screen goes black when it's supposed to show the menu. If I press Enter on the remote it starts playing the first track but it looks like it's playing it at 2x speed and I get no sound.


Anyone got some suggestions?










When I try the disc in my PC with PowerDVD 7 it shows the menu and plays sound for the fronts without any problem...


----------



## WynsWrld98

kennyboy: I was getting 2 channel audio out of multi-channel SACD/DVD-Audio discs from my Oppo 970 over HDMI until I ran a firmware update on the Oppo. I did some research and sure enough without the firmware update for the Oppo multi-channel audio from SACD/DVD-Audio wasn't being passed and that was one of the reasons for the firmware update. Once I did the firmware update everything worked perfectly and multichannel SACD/DVD-Audio discs show 5.1 channels on the left (input) side of the front of the display now and the sound is INCREDIBLE. I'm not familiar with the 981 model but you may want to contact Oppo and ask if there's a firmware update as there was for the 970 to enable multi-channel SACD audio over HDMI. Good luck!


Now if you figure out a way to have the Denon "remember" to use DPL IIx Music mode for the Oppo input yet "remember" to use DPL IIx Cinema mode for other Denon inputs I'd love to hear about how to accomplish this...


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *at4iowa* /forum/post/12620395
> 
> 
> I am using Windows Media Player 11. I clicked on Library and started sharing. My Denon receiver was seen and I allowed the Media Player to share with my Denon, but when I go to the Denon Net/USB menu, my computer isn't there. As I mentioned, I have no problem accessing the internet for internet radio or for firmware upgrades. Something just isn't allowing my receiver to see my computer.



Disable any firewalls first and try.


Also, does anyone know what port the 3808 uses to stream audio?


----------



## kennyboy

Wayne,

Thanks. I updated the firmware on my Oppo 981 a week ago so there won't be a firmware update anytime soon that will help me. But your reply tells me the problem is with the Oppo and not my Denon receiver. That narrows things down considerably! I will repeat my general question to all forum members as to whether the Denon 3808 applies bass management to the analog multi-channel inputs. Anyone out there know the answer? Good luck with your DPL issue. Methinks the Denon gives you the option of applying the last surround mode used but does not let you tailor it to each input.


----------



## at4iowa

I don't have any firewalls set up. I'm completely frustrated.


----------



## valmont74

I'm having problem upgrading my 3808. I can access the internet for internet radio but when I try to upgrade I get "login failed". I have tried to connect it straight to the cable modem too, but still no luck.


My router is a D-link DIR -655. Do I need to forward any specific ports in the router to make the Denon upgrade?


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12620891
> 
> 
> I am talking about (lean sound) weak or "anemic" *midbass* ( frequencies typically between 100 and 250 Hz ) not subwoofer bass frequencies ( typically under 100 Hz ) .



As another data point, I just completed Audyssey setup on my 3808 and it seems to have worked out wonderfully. It nailed my speaker distances, crossovers, and sizes. A 15 -> 300 Hz test tone sweep from the Digital Video Essentials DVD now produces smooth, even low and mid bass. DVDs and music CDs sound great from my Oppo 980 (feeding "raw" bitstream into the 3808), with the bass well integrated and solid, and highs smoother than they've ever sounded in my room.


Again in terms of a data point, my media room is 12x20 with a flat 8' ceiling, with lots of sound-absorbing material: carpeted, full of upholstered furniture & pillows, and has a quilt hanging on the wall behind the listening position. That's the good news. The bad news is it's open on both sides, with one side connecting to a dining room that is acoustically-challenged (lots of wood surfaces, no upholstery). For practical reasons (and spousal approval), the theater system is arranged against one of the long walls (the short "walls" are just 1/4 vertical walls on each end that open to other spaces. Sound on previous receivers never sounded quite right in this room, despite using my trusty Radio Shack sound meter to set speaker levels, etc.


For the measurement I followed the various tips in the 3808 manual, the Audyssey FAQ from the Denon Web site, and from this thread. First I quieted the room: turned off my forced-air heating system, unplugged my refrigerator in the kitchen (two rooms away, but audible from the media room), unplugged my Pio 5010FD plasma TV (which has a power supply that makes a barely-noticable whine even when fully powered off but still plugged in), unplugged my cable box, shut off the dehumidifier in basement immediately below my media room. Set my SW lowpass filter to 120 Hz (the max) and its level to the midpoint ("6"). Brought in a small (and quiet) LCD TV from another room and hooked it up to the 3808 to navigate the Audessey GUI menus. Then did 8 measurement points from a cheap, thin tripod (using the level on the tripod to ensure the mic was pointing exactly vertical): 3 in the rear (main) listening plane, 3 in the (secondary) listening plane in front of that, and 2 in a row in front of that, just a couple of feet away from my main & center speakers (with the tripod on the floor rather than on the chairs, about 1.5 feet lower than the other measurement points). My firmware level is 1.57.


I have a 5.1 system. My surround and center speakers are small. My main speakers are not as nice as those of others reporting here, though I like their sound -- old ADS speakers with a range of 40-27,000 Hz. Audyssey detected their low point exactly and set them as "large" with a crossover to the SW at 40 Hz. SW is a decent Klipsch model. The only post-calibration change I made to the Audyssey settings was to set the crossover to 60Hz.


Anyway, that's my experience for what it's worth...


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SpankyInChicago,
> 
> What's your experience with flac files and TVersity? I've briefly tried it and there are issues with both TVersity and the 3808.
> 
> 
> First of all TVersity seems to crash with flac files that have embedded artwork over a certain size (not sure what size exactly).
> 
> Second, (having set up TVersity with flac files with and without embedded artwork of workable size) the 3808 seems to not behave as "expected" and I am not sure if it's a problem with TVersity or the 3808. Here are some examples:
> 
> - No gapless playback with flac (haven't tried MP3's). It's very annoying when listening to a concert.
> 
> - No cover art displayed.
> 
> - I have a few MP3 albums that were generated in a batch. (all sourced from flac and converted to MP3 with the same settings)
> 
> Most show up fine as far as TAGS are concerned. One album specifically shows up the tags with the last letter cut off during play. And that's on all Track Title, Artist Name, Album Name. The weird thing is that when you browse it shows up fine, but during playback the last letter is just not displayed (and I'm talking about a 6-letter band's name).
> 
> 
> thanx



Well, you are the flacfan, so you might be more picky than me.










I've never been able to get any album art to show up regardless of format.


As for gapless playback, I think that is a problem with the Denon. I've heard others complain about the same thing.


And for TVersity crashing . . . haven't experienced it. Perhaps I have just been lucky.


All this being said, I don't listen to hours and hours of music each day. I maybe listen for an hour or two each week. So experience may change as listening time goes up and more problems have time to pop up.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/12620280
> 
> 
> Spanky,
> 
> 
> That is very impressive. Thank you for putting the Command3808 app together. It is so much better then the standard web UI they provide. I dont know why they dont package something like that with the receiver. Have you considered contacting Denon to sell it to them?
> 
> 
> Any idea when the Net/USB version is comming out? I have not programed for 5 years, but is there anything you could use help with to get it done?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> John



Will hopefully get it done in the next week or so.


----------



## st_nick

Tried to do something last night, and it didn't work. I have a Toshiba XA2 HD DVD player connected over HDMI at 1080p to one of the HDMI inputs. This normally provides both video and PCM (decoded in the player) audio.


I wanted to overlay audio from a CD over the video from the DVD, so I turned on my CD player and set to the CD input (connected via optical). The CD played fine on its own. I then used the video select button and switched to my (labelled, originally VDP) HD DVD input as the video source. The audio continued to play fine, but the video wasn't passed through.


Is there some trick to using an HDMI video source with another audio source? If it isn't possible why is it selectable? I appreciate any advice.


----------



## Rhythmx

I just updated my firmware in the beginning of December. Tonight, I went to check the Firmware status, and I am getting CONNECTION FAILED.

Is the server down. I know I am connected to the internet, and my router is definitely picking up the Denon(it even appears in my Windows Media Connect).


Mark


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12622996
> 
> 
> I just updated my firmware in the beginning of December. Tonight, I went to check the Firmware status, and I am getting CONNECTION FAILED.
> 
> Is the server down. I know I am connected to the internet, and my router is definitely picking up the Denon(it even appears in my Windows Media Connect).
> 
> 
> Mark



Keep trying! That happens to me a lot....sometimes it takes 6 or 7 tries....sometimes it works on the first try.....who knows?


----------



## tstolze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *at4iowa* /forum/post/12621702
> 
> 
> I don't have any firewalls set up. I'm completely frustrated.



I wouldn't try this if you have "purchased" music on your pc, unless you backup this folder first.


I had to delete everything in my DRM folder in order for my Denon to have access to my media.


I had found errors in my event viewer that stated problems with my DRM. So I took a shot in the dark and emptied the folder, all is well....


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bash* /forum/post/12617577
> 
> 
> Now, with all the talk of bass problems, I'm wondering if I should have went with a Yamaha?



But what about all of us without bass issues? Admittedly some of us have systems that fall into the "pure overkill" category for bass, but still...


Also realize that many people here don't really want a "flat" C response. They're after bass-emphasis. But they're so accustommed to the emphasis that they think a properly-balanced system is missing bass. Much like how people used to over-bright TVs take a while to appreciate the value of a properly calibrated set.


In my case, I pulled out my audio meter and adjusted the subs about correctly (via test tone) prior to running Audessey the second time. And turned off the Butt Kickers. This helped. Yes, Audessey turned down the LFE channel. But I have three powered subs and lots of full-range drivers; it should have! Since I too like bombast, I simply turned them back up a bit. Less accurate, more fun.


----------



## srode1

There's a new update for firmware on the 3808 that came out after Christmas ( I checked just the week before christmas and it said I had the latest) I just found today - tried to load it (3 min) and it turned the reciever off / to standbye and said please wait.... for more than 4 hours and never loaded it. Fortunately the reciever still works after turning the main power off for 10 seconds and then back on. Checked again and it said there was still an update out there but I'm not trying it again for a while! Has anyone else successfully downloaded this latest version?


----------



## WynsWrld98

Does Denon have an e-mail list to get on so you're e-mailed when a new firmware update is available (hopefully with release notes attached to the e-mail)?


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TechnoCat* /forum/post/12624235
> 
> 
> But what about all of us without bass issues? Admittedly some of us have systems that fall into the "pure overkill" category for bass, but still...
> 
> 
> Also realize that many people here don't really want a "flat" C response. They're after bass-emphasis. But they're so accustommed to the emphasis that they think a properly-balanced system is missing bass. Much like how people used to over-bright TVs take a while to appreciate the value of a properly calibrated set.
> 
> 
> In my case, I pulled out my audio meter and adjusted the subs about correctly (via test tone) prior to running Audessey the second time. And turned off the Butt Kickers. This helped. Yes, Audessey turned down the LFE channel. But I have three powered subs and lots of full-range drivers; it should have! Since I too like bombast, I simply turned them back up a bit. Less accurate, more fun.



In my case I don't want to overkill anything. My goal is listen the sound the most natural and like live possible . That is what I prefer the Denon 3808 over the new Onkyo line but this receiver have a negative and is a poor midbass. You only will notice this with some audio material, someone with emphasis in this frequencies. You will feel like something is missing in the audio. I am not the only person that notice this . Read the review of the 3808 and the 4308 in the Hi-FI News magazine. They talking something about this.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WynsWrld98* /forum/post/12625353
> 
> 
> Does Denon have an e-mail list to get on so you're e-mailed when a new firmware update is available (hopefully with release notes attached to the e-mail)?




No


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srode1* /forum/post/12625189
> 
> 
> There's a new update for firmware on the 3808 that came out after Christmas ( I checked just the week before christmas and it said I had the latest) I just found today - tried to load it (3 min) and it turned the reciever off / to standbye and said please wait.... for more than 4 hours and never loaded it. Fortunately the reciever still works after turning the main power off for 10 seconds and then back on. Checked again and it said there was still an update out there but I'm not trying it again for a while! Has anyone else successfully downloaded this latest version?



I updated about 10 days ago. Checked again today, based on the above post, and received the message that I had the latest firmware.


----------



## Rhythmx

OK, I tried several times to connect with no luck. Could it be the time of day(primetime between 6-10pm), or could it be just down. Any other users want to try right now!??

I have been able to connect many times before, and nothing has changed. My windows media connect is even picking up the receiver. Strange.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12625550
> 
> 
> OK, I tried several times to connect with no luck. Could it be the time of day(primetime between 6-10pm), or could it be just down. Any other users want to try right now!??
> 
> I have been able to connect many times before, and nothing has changed. My windows media connect is even picking up the receiver. Strange.



I made all my updates late in the night without any problem . 1:30 to 2:30 AM (Cable 768/128Kbs)


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12621815
> 
> 
> I'm having problem upgrading my 3808. I can access the internet for internet radio but when I try to upgrade I get "login failed". I have tried to connect it straight to the cable modem too, but still no luck.
> 
> 
> My router is a D-link DIR -655. Do I need to forward any specific ports in the router to make the Denon upgrade?



Hey Valmont, I sent my first 3808 back b/c my internet radio and firmware update would not work. I did the same, and took my router out of the equation and no luck, got a 'connection failed' message.


My 2nd 3808, works perfectly now. First try with both the f/w and the internet radio worked flawlessly. Love it.


Just my experience with it.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12622012
> 
> 
> Will hopefully get it done in the next week or so.



SIC-

that application is awesome, it is way better that the denon version. so much functionality.


thanks for your time and effort and looking forward to the net/usb functionality.


----------



## Specialized

After waiting 3 months to arrive, i finnaly get my DENON 3808. Also i bought Rotel 1080 Power Amplifier, becouse i like to have as perfect stereo as possible, also all the high tech things that receiver of this kind provide. Becouse all this days i was so busy,i just tried the Denon few hours as a pre/pro combined with the Rotel. So i listen the music only in stereo, and i tried few hours of net radio (the function that i really like). Few days ago, i left home for few days, and i unplugged all devices from the main elictricity, just in case. Yesterday i finnaly get back, and i planned to finnaly check all the options and settings of the Denon. I switch on the main power button, and the green light start, the display start (in tuner mode), and after few seconds, Denon turn off, and there is flashing red light.. When i press the flashing button, its goes on for few seconds, and the same







THE FLASHING RED LIGHT..

What could be the problem? Before i have idea that DENON is very quality brand, but seem that died only after few hours










So what do u suggest? Is there any cure for this? Also can u send me Denon support contact?



greetings


Darko


----------



## Specialized

I tried to disconect everything and to turn on just the Receiver, without any cable or wire from speakers, or cd player or anything..


The same story.. Flashing Red Light..











So anyone with similar exeprience ? Any help?



Darko


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Specialized* /forum/post/12627353
> 
> 
> I tried to disconect everything and to turn on just the Receiver, without any cable or wire from speakers, or cd player or anything..
> 
> 
> The same story.. Flashing Red Light..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone with similar exeprience ? Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> Darko



Do you tried reseting the microprocessor?

Just in case:

1) Turn off the power using

2) Press while simultaneously pressing and

3) Once the display starts flashing at intervals of about 1 second, release the two buttons.

Good Luck


----------



## bradesp

Guys,


I originally used the auto setup with microphone to setup speaker levels for 5.1 playback, but I now want to permanently overide these levels using manual inputs.


Each time I use the menu to reset these speaker levels using the GUI display it works fine for the current DVD I have loaded, but when I return the next day and fire up another DVD I find that the settings have reverted back to the auto setup levels.


What the heck am I doing wrong? I've looked for a discrete "save" button, but don't see one, is there something buried int he GUI I need to use to save these manual levels as the "permanent" settings?


Thanks!


bradesp


----------



## srode1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12625495
> 
> 
> I updated about 10 days ago. Checked again today, based on the above post, and received the message that I had the latest firmware.



can you post what firmware versions you have installed?


----------



## mjduncan

I just bought the 3808CI because the sales guy at best buy told me I could hook up my LCD through the Component monitor output and hook up my projector to the hdmi monitor output and simultaneously watch the same video source. Is this true? I looked everywhere on this site along with Denon's manuals to find a confirmation with no success. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Here is the configuration I anticipate.


HDMI Dvd Player hooked up via one of the HDMI inputs

HDMI Cable box hooked up via one of the HDMI inputs

PlayStation 3 hooked up via one of the HDMI inputs


Projector hooked up to the HDMI output.

LCD hooked up to one of the component monitor out


Watching the same source on both the LCD and Projector simultaneously whether it be DVD, Cable, or PlayStation 3.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rg1

^^ The 3808 can not take HDMI inputs and output them to component.


----------



## mjduncan

Thanks for the info. Can I accomplish the aforementioned task by buying the 4308 or some other receiver?


Thanks again in advance.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjduncan* /forum/post/12629291
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can I accomplish the aforementioned task by buying the 4308 or some other receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks again in advance.



You could also hook-up a non-hdmi connection from your source and let that signal run to your non-hdmi connected display.


----------



## dmb68

I would like to play music stored on my computer as uncompressed .wav files through my AVR-3808. I believe that I'll get the highest fidelity if I buy an TOSLINK out USB device for my computer and run an optical cable to the 3808, but if at all possible I'd prefer a wireless connection. Does anyone have ideas?


I'm aware of the Denon dock for i pod which includes a wifi adapter. I don't currently use wifi for my internet. One idea I had was to buy a USB bluetooth adapter which I'd connect to the USB port on the 3808, and then play my music back using A2DP. I suspect that this is a pipedream, since the 3808 won't have any software to enable it to decode the bluetooth stereo signal. Then again, I have no idea how bluetooth really works. Finally, I saw a device the other day at Fry's called Scosche Bluelife, wireless system, which basically is a bluetooth transmitter/receiver combo, pre-paired, which connect to the computer and receiver via RCA.


Has anyone played around with wireless on the 3808, and can you please pass along any advice? I am particularly curious about a USB bluetooth adapter, since if this works, it will minimize the number of times I'm converting signals between digital and analog.


Thanks!


----------



## Specialized




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12627467
> 
> 
> Do you tried reseting the microprocessor?
> 
> Just in case:
> 
> 1) Turn off the power using
> 
> 2) Press while simultaneously pressing and
> 
> 3) Once the display starts flashing at intervals of about 1 second, release the two buttons.
> 
> Good Luck



I tried reseting the microprocessor and same story










I allready talk with the shop who sale this unit to me (i payed 1700 eur), and becouse i have it for less then one week, i ask to get new as replacement, not to try to repair something inside... They wanted first to try to repair, but i definitly dont want to pay that money for some repaired unit... So i hope they would still like to act as they should, specialy that i until now spend maybe 5000 eur in same store...


Any other suggestions? Or it's definitly a dead DENON 3808?



Darko


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradesp* /forum/post/12627916
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> I originally used the auto setup with microphone to setup speaker levels for 5.1 playback, but I now want to permanently overide these levels using manual inputs.
> 
> 
> Each time I use the menu to reset these speaker levels using the GUI display it works fine for the current DVD I have loaded, but when I return the next day and fire up another DVD I find that the settings have reverted back to the auto setup levels.
> 
> 
> What the heck am I doing wrong? I've looked for a discrete "save" button, but don't see one, is there something buried int he GUI I need to use to save these manual levels as the "permanent" settings?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> bradesp



You need to use Manual Setup>Speaker Setup>Channel Level to change it. It will apply to all sources except the Quick Select that you stored earlier. You will have to redo the quick select.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjduncan* /forum/post/12629086
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808CI because the sales guy at best buy told me I could hook up my LCD through the Component monitor output and hook up my projector to the hdmi monitor output and simultaneously watch the same video source. Is this true? I looked everywhere on this site along with Denon's manuals to find a confirmation with no success. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Here is the configuration I anticipate.
> 
> 
> HDMI Dvd Player hooked up via one of the HDMI inputs
> 
> HDMI Cable box hooked up via one of the HDMI inputs
> 
> PlayStation 3 hooked up via one of the HDMI inputs
> 
> 
> Projector hooked up to the HDMI output.
> 
> LCD hooked up to one of the component monitor out
> 
> 
> Watching the same source on both the LCD and Projector simultaneously whether it be DVD, Cable, or PlayStation 3.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



The answer to your setup is unfortunately NO.

Look up the manual on page 80.

The only way to have output in both HDMI and Component is to have all your input device hookup in component instead of HDMI and make sure that they output in 480i, 480p or 1080i. Also, you must turn video convert on.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjduncan* /forum/post/12629291
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can I accomplish the aforementioned task by buying the 4308 or some other receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks again in advance.



I don't think there is any receiver on the market that will do this (HDMI IN --> Analog Out) as I believe one of the main requirements of being licensed for HDMI is having no "analog hole."


As VB58 said, you could run two connections from each source (one HDMI, one analog) to the 3808 and then watch the HDMI signal on the PJ and the analog signal on the LCD. This of course assumes that each of your sources offers the ability to output to two sources at once. For example, my DirecTivo HR10-250 shuts off the component outputs when its HDMI connection is in use.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb68* /forum/post/12629790
> 
> 
> I would like to play music stored on my computer as uncompressed .wav files through my AVR-3808. I believe that I'll get the highest fidelity if I buy an TOSLINK out USB device for my computer and run an optical cable to the 3808, but if at all possible I'd prefer a wireless connection. Does anyone have ideas?
> 
> 
> I'm aware of the Denon dock for i pod which includes a wifi adapter. I don't currently use wifi for my internet. One idea I had was to buy a USB bluetooth adapter which I'd connect to the USB port on the 3808, and then play my music back using A2DP. I suspect that this is a pipedream, since the 3808 won't have any software to enable it to decode the bluetooth stereo signal. Then again, I have no idea how bluetooth really works. Finally, I saw a device the other day at Fry's called Scosche Bluelife, wireless system, which basically is a bluetooth transmitter/receiver combo, pre-paired, which connect to the computer and receiver via RCA.
> 
> 
> Has anyone played around with wireless on the 3808, and can you please pass along any advice? I am particularly curious about a USB bluetooth adapter, since if this works, it will minimize the number of times I'm converting signals between digital and analog.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The USB port on the Denon is not a PC-like USB port that will recognize any USB device that you plug in. It is limited to working with only three types of devices (USB disks on key, USB mass storage devices, and USB media players). So I don't think that your bluetooth idea would work.


Why wouldn't you just want to take advantage of the NET features and setup a media server on your PC (Windows Media Player, iTunes, TVersity, Twonky, etc.) and have the Denon play your music over your ethernet network? You will see no degredation of quality vs. TOSLINK as 100Mbps ethernet has more than enough bandwidth to stream WAV files.


Plus if you use the NET features on the Denon, you get all the built-in shuttle controls.


----------



## SamY

Hello everyone. This is my first post in this thread, as I just ordered a 3808ci from 6th Ave. Right before calling, I ran across the post a few pages back indicating that their special price would only be available until the Dec 28, so I was a little apprehensive. I tried calling the infamous Dave but got an answering machine so I just took the first available sales rep, whose name was Scott. When I asked if Dave was in today, he said "no" and then asked if I was calling from "the forum".







I said "yes", and asked for a price on the 3808ci. It was the one I was hoping for, and they have 25 in stock. So if any of you were thinking it was too late, it's not. The 3808 will be replacing my 10-year-old AVR-5600. I can only hope that it lasts as long and performs as well. Thanks for all the great info on this thread, and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12621990
> 
> 
> Well, you are the flacfan, so you might be more picky than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been able to get any album art to show up regardless of format.
> 
> 
> As for gapless playback, I think that is a problem with the Denon. I've heard others complain about the same thing.
> 
> 
> And for TVersity crashing . . . haven't experienced it. Perhaps I have just been lucky.
> 
> 
> All this being said, I don't listen to hours and hours of music each day. I maybe listen for an hour or two each week. So experience may change as listening time goes up and more problems have time to pop up.



I do listen to music but have something else in place. It's the Squeezebox3 by SlimDevices which was acquired a few months ago by Logitech. I have already setup my music server and it streams CD quality audio to two rooms. I really like its interface and that is my primary music source.


My decision to go with the 3808 was partially based on its flac support (not many devices do! I really don't like the trend of hifi gear going primarily with lossy codecs such as MP3 and WMA, so when I heard Denon will be coming with receivers supporting flac, I was eagerly waiting to see what comes out).

Anyways, being a first generation network receiver, I did not expect the 3808 to be very good in its network audio capabilities but I am hoping future firmware upgrades would make an improvement.

For the time being I'll still be using my Squeezebox3


----------



## mjduncan

Thanks for the information everyone. I will probably just use component instead of hdmi







.


----------



## Rhythmx

I have update two previous times using my Wireless Linksys Bridge. However, the last two days I have been getting the Connection Failed message. I have tried everything including hooking it up to the router directly, and the cable modem directly. Never was a problem before??

Can anyone in the NY/NJ area see if this a problem and test the connection.


Thanks a bunch!


Oh, and what is the latest firmware version number? I have 1.57


Thanks!


----------



## BuckNaked

I just ran the Audessy set-up for the first time.


It had the crossover on my mains set at 150Hz, and the things are rated all the way down to 40....what a miss! Had my center nailed at 60, though.


Distances weren't bad, but it's a small room, and I don't want mis-matched channel levels from left to right as the differences are miniscule.


I'm not sure if I want to use "Manual EQ" with the Audessy Flat curve copied over, or just stick with the "Audessy" setting. The owner's manual had so little to say about this, it's really difficult to make informed decisions.


Also, trying to A/B different settings is nearly impossible, as there is such a delay. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dmb68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/12630549
> 
> 
> The USB port on the Denon is not a PC-like USB port that will recognize any USB device that you plug in. It is limited to working with only three types of devices (USB disks on key, USB mass storage devices, and USB media players). So I don't think that your bluetooth idea would work.
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you just want to take advantage of the NET features and setup a media server on your PC (Windows Media Player, iTunes, TVersity, Twonky, etc.) and have the Denon play your music over your ethernet network? You will see no degredation of quality vs. TOSLINK as 100Mbps ethernet has more than enough bandwidth to stream WAV files.
> 
> 
> Plus if you use the NET features on the Denon, you get all the built-in shuttle controls.



Thanks Spanky. I'll probably end up doing exactly what you described, but since I don't currently have wifi running, I guess I was trying to avoid the need to configure a new network and all the associated hassle of getting it working (it's so much easier and more fun to go out and buy new hardware!). However, since that's really the proper way to do what I want to do, I'll just bite the bullet.


----------



## captavs

I be another picking up the AVR3808 from 6ave. Spoke with Peter x8618. Got the special price on the 28th. Upgrading my 10 year old AVR3600 which has been an excellent performer over the years. Hopeing the 3808 as reliable. Looking forward to the new functionality! Cheers from a fellow Denon lover.


----------



## Dr Soot

I currently have a 5 speaker Klipsch SCR2 ceiling set-up in my living room, I am running a Boston Accoustic sub off the front speakers. (Used an existing speaker wire, couldn't fish a dedicated sub wire)

Zone 2 is my kitchen/dining room where I ran a pair of SCR2's off back amp assign. Can I add my one left over SCR2 (the matching speaker to my living room centre) as a mono? Would I need to change the existing pair to Surround B?

Love the sound so far.


----------



## bash

I don't believe that my 3808 has shipped yet. I found out that I can get the Yamaha 3800 for the same price. Would there be any advantage to going with the Yamaha?


I currently have an older rxv1000, but wanted a warmer sounding amp. Some say that the new yamaha is warmer than those of the past.


I know there is bias since this is a Denon thread, but can I get some advice on whether I should stick with the Denon on order or stay with a familiar brand and get the yammy...


Then of course I have a Pioneer plasma, so I thought about the Pioneer 92 or 94. Please share your thoughts..


----------



## fergraz

*From the AVR-3808 review on the Hi-Fi News magazine of November*


----------



## Youngneg

I picked up my 3808 Friday evening and it had the first f/w update my serial # IS XXXXX14XXX so i had to do an update.Did it the first try 10am est.Saturday morning took about 50 min.ethernet cable STRAIGHT to my 3808 ...post # 3682 IS GREAT....step by step....wrote down my versioni had...and after.....just like the denon instruction had........Thanks for the poster of that material(3682)...........Question....do i still have to register my 3808 ...since i connected to do the update


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rg1* /forum/post/12629109
> 
> 
> ^^ The 3808 can not take HDMI inputs and output them to component.



Isn't this true of any device due to copy protection?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bash* /forum/post/12632430
> 
> 
> I don't believe that my 3808 has shipped yet. I found out that I can get the Yamaha 3800 for the same price. Would there be any advantage to going with the Yamaha?
> 
> 
> I currently have an older rxv1000, but wanted a warmer sounding amp. Some say that the new yamaha is warmer than those of the past.
> 
> 
> I know there is bias since this is a Denon thread, but can I get some advice on whether I should stick with the Denon on order or stay with a familiar brand and get the yammy...
> 
> 
> Then of course I have a Pioneer plasma, so I thought about the Pioneer 92 or 94. Please share your thoughts..



You sound pretty confused. Things aren't black and white. You won't go wrong with any of the choices you listed. Figure out what your priorities are feature wise then make a choice and don't look back. That's what I did and everything worked out. I use the same strategy for cars (always end up with the same, oh well).


----------



## ironk4699

I just got my 3808 on Friday and set it up over the weekend. However I think it will take me a while to figure everything out.


I've searched the forum extensively and haven't been able to find a definitive answer to issue I'm having with the Denon iPod dock ASD-1R.


I am able to see and control MUSIC from the iPod on my LCD using the remote that came with the receiver, however I can't figure out how to view VIDEO or PICTURE files using the remote, a list of the files doesn't seem to show up anywhere on the GUI on the LCD. Can anyone confirm if this is even possible, does this iPod dock only control MUSIC with the remote and GUI?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12631306
> 
> 
> I have update two previous times using my Wireless Linksys Bridge. However, the last two days I have been getting the Connection Failed message. I have tried everything including hooking it up to the router directly, and the cable modem directly. Never was a problem before??
> 
> Can anyone in the NY/NJ area see if this a problem and test the connection.
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> Oh, and what is the latest firmware version number? I have 1.57
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Where can I see my current fw version? I must be blind, have been searching through the menues to death!


(I have not succeeded in upgrading, I only get the "longin failed" message, I'm not in the US though)


----------



## frodeste

Happy new years to everyone!


Is there anywhere I can get a step-by-step guide for getting audio from ATI HD 3850 GPU to Denon AVR-3808?


I have searched all over, and have not found a good description.


I use Microsoft Vista Mediacenter and PowerDVD as audio sources.


----------



## GMC

I've been using all the big Denon's through the years (5600,5700,5800,5803,

5803A). I don't use the amplifiers in these receivers as I have outboard amps, not that these new receivers need any assistance in that department. I've decided that with the inputs and outputs and surround sound modes and codecs changing all the time that I will just get mid priced, feature full receivers to keep in the tech loop while not breaking the bank. I ordered one of these 3808CI receivers


In my HT system, I have a set of flat panel computer monitors that are mounted along side my big HT screen. One monitor is used for my remote control, it provide control of all my equipment. The other provide a display of the GUI of all my equipment, including my Denon receiver. I don't have to light up my projector to see my CD player or receivers interface.


My question is this.


Is there a way to display the GUI of this 3808CI on my alternate display( using composite or S-Video outputs) instesd of the front projector display, while still using the HDMI inputs with all their functionality for four HD scorce components?????


Thanks,

Greg

Greg


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GMC* /forum/post/12637192
> 
> 
> I've been using all the big Denen's through the years (5600,5700,5800,5803,
> 
> 5803A). I don't use the amplifiers in these receivers as I have outboard amps, not that these new receivers need any assistance in that department. I've decided that with the inputs and outputs and surround sound modes and codecs changing all the time that I will just get mid priced, feature full receivers to keep in the tech loop while not breaking the bank. I ordered one of these 3808CI receivers
> 
> 
> In my HT system, I have a set of flat panel computer monitors that are mounted along side my big HT screen. One monitor is used for my remote control, it provide control of all my equipment. The other provide a display of the GUI of all my equipment, including my Denon receiver. I don't have to light up my projector to see my CD player or receivers interface.
> 
> 
> My question is this.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to display the GUI of this 3808CI on my alternate display( using composite or S-Video outputs) instesd of the front projector display, while still using the HDMI inputs with all their functionality for four HD scorce components?????
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg
> 
> Greg



I'd like to know that too. Thanks


mark


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironk4699* /forum/post/12636109
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 on Friday and set it up over the weekend. However I think it will take me a while to figure everything out.
> 
> 
> I've searched the forum extensively and haven't been able to find a definitive answer to issue I'm having with the Denon iPod dock ASD-1R.
> 
> 
> I am able to see and control MUSIC from the iPod on my LCD using the remote that came with the receiver, however I can't figure out how to view VIDEO or PICTURE files using the remote, a list of the files doesn't seem to show up anywhere on the GUI on the LCD. Can anyone confirm if this is even possible, does this iPod dock only control MUSIC with the remote and GUI?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Welcome to the 3808 club.


I just picked up a ASD-1R yesterday. The part about displaying video/pictures is pretty hokey. Instructions are on page 50 of your 3808 manual. On your remote, press and hold the SEARCH button. This will put you in "Remote mode". Now you can use your remote to navigate the iPod menu ( on your iPod ) as you normally would. Locate your video/pictures and display.


----------



## Rhythmx

When playing Dolby TrueHD sources, there is a different selection in the audio menu when it comes to Dynamic Range Compression. For regular DD programs,D. Compression is set to off, however, in Dolby True HD the setting is called DRC, and is set to Auto(choice is Auto, Off, low, Middle and High). I changed the setting to Off. What does the Auto setting do? Why would you want to leave this feature on Auto?


Mark


----------



## Dustpan

I did the steps below to use an external EQ. However, the sound only comes through 2 speakers instead of all speakers in my 6.1 setup. I understand this is because I only feed the FL/FR inputs in the back of the EXT. IN. So, it gives me a stereo setup instead of a 6.1 setup.


If I feed in a stereo source from my dvd/tv to the back of the Denon (aka use the DVD/TV RCA inputs) the Denon internally converts that to 6.1 sound properly.


So my question is how do I get the EXT. IN inputs to function similar to the DVD/TV inputs so that I can get sound from all my speakers? Do I get some weird kind of converter from radio shack that takes in a stereo signal and outputs multiple stereo signals which I feed into all inputs of the EXT. IN? Do I change some setting on the Denon to manipulate the EXT IN? Do I trade in my Denon for an octopus fishing license and begin my new life at sea?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dustpan* /forum/post/12608543
> 
> 
> This is how to hook up an external EQ. After unsuccessful web searches and numerous calls to Denon (the wait times are horrible!!!) I finally got it working! I don't want anyone else to have to go this madness so I'm posting the solution. Here's how:
> 
> 
> Plug RCA cables (red/white) into either the DVR OUT or VCR OUT in the back of the 3808CI. Plug the other end of the RCA cables into the INPUT jacks on your external EQ. Plug the output of your external EQ into the EXT.IN FL/FR jacks on the back of the 3808CI. Open the front panel of your 3808CI and keep pressing INPUT MODE button until you see the word EXT.IN. That should work!
> 
> 
> I also have an additional step (from one of my numerous calls to Denon), but doubt it makes a difference. So if the above didn't work do this next step. Press the Zone2/3 button on the leftside front of the 3808CI and when it says ZONE2 on the menu, turn the knob above it until it says RECORD SOURCE.


----------



## cydog3

I had setup my speakers with a Sound Meter . But I noticed it went back to the Auddsey settings. Was this because of a firmare upgrade? or is there someway I have to save it that I didnt do?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rg1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjduncan* /forum/post/12629291
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can I accomplish the aforementioned task by buying the 4308 or some other receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks again in advance.



The 4308 has dual HDMI outputs. If your displays can both take HDMI inputs, the 4308 could work for you.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12638611
> 
> 
> I had setup my speakers with a Sound Meter . But I noticed it went back to the Auddsey settings. Was this because of a firmare upgrade? or is there someway I have to save it that I didnt do?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



You need to go into PARAMETERS>AUDIO>ROOM EQ> then select "MANUAL". It will save your settings override.


----------



## vr6need4speed

Been lurkering for some time now and after considerable debating of which route to take...I just called Scott at x8632 and got the 3808CI deal. I'm so stoked. Many thanks to those involved for this deal.


----------



## McGoogan

I have run the Audssey and the distance seem to be spot on, but checked the volume levels with the center button and the volumes were all over the board. (some -, some +)


If I change the volume levels, will that effect any of the Audssey settings??


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12640170
> 
> 
> You need to go into PARAMETERS>AUDIO>ROOM EQ> then select "MANUAL". It will save your settings override.



Thanks That worked


----------



## cydog3

Anyone else have this happen ???? If Iwatch a bluray in uncompressed or HD for audio and I accidently hit tuner or a different input when you go back to DVD it has no sound and it goes to stero so you dont get anything from the center. The only way I have found around it is to start the movie again. It has happena few times when my kids watch shows and go to turn it up and hit wrong button.


Thanks


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vr6need4speed* /forum/post/12641149
> 
> 
> Been lurkering for some time now and after considerable debating of which route to take...I just called Scott at x8632 and got the 3808CI deal. I'm so stoked. Many thanks to those involved for this deal.



vr6need4speed .... Welcome you'll be very happy with your choice. Its a great unit. like everything it takes some tweaking but overall a great unit and welcome to the board


----------



## Magic Hat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vr6need4speed* /forum/post/12641149
> 
> 
> Been lurkering for some time now and after considerable debating of which route to take...I just called Scott at x8632 and got the 3808CI deal. I'm so stoked. Many thanks to those involved for this deal.



I too have ordered the 3808 w/6th ave. (although I ordered through Roberto. Did I just exalt another 6th Ave. employee?







) and feel that they offer a very competitive price. I vacillated between the Onkyo TX-SR805 and the 3808, and after research and figuring in personal preference, went with the 3808.


Many thanks to all who post and contribute their experiences as it helps tremendously when trying to make an educated, well informed decision/purchase.


-Matt


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12641181
> 
> 
> I have run the Audssey and the distance seem to be spot on, but checked the volume levels with the center button and the volumes were all over the board. (some -, some +)
> 
> 
> If I change the volume levels, will that effect any of the Audssey settings??



Same here. I have a small room so, I have no need for L/R mis-matches.


I ran Audyssey a few times with mixed results. I finally went back to MANUAL EQ and changed distances, cross-overs, and channel levels to more reasonable settings. Just rember to "CURVE COPY" to bring over the Audyssey Flat EQ curve.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12641875
> 
> 
> Same here. I have a small room so, I have no need for L/R mis-matches.
> 
> 
> I ran Audyssey a few times with mixed results. I finally went back to MANUAL EQ and changed distances, cross-overs, and channel levels to more reasonable settings. Just rember to "CURVE COPY" to bring over the Audyssey Flat EQ curve.



Exactly, my SL shouldnt be in the '-' while my SR is in the '+', when I can almost touch both at the same time. That doesnt look familiar, so I must not have copied. Thanks for the tip, I will give it a shot. Thanks BN.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12641943
> 
> 
> That doesnt look familiar, so I must not have copied...



MANUAL SETUP>AUDIO SETUP>MANUAL EQ>CURVE COPY>YES


----------



## Stoner51

I rec my 3808 today and am slowly setting it up. My question is I have my dish rec set up with HDMI. I get sound in surround but not from the tv. Is there a setting so I get it at the rec and the TV.


----------



## RodChester

Hey everyone. I've been enjoying my 3808 for the past couple of weeks but I am having a bit of a problem while playing back regular DVDs on my PS3.


I have my PS3 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. Whenever I play back a video game or Blu-Ray disc the image comes out correctly. Whether that be filling the whole screen like it should or in a letterbox format depending on the source aspect.


However, when I play back standard def DVDs I always get a window boxed image, not a letter boxed one. I've gone through the setting to see what may be wrong but nothing seems to fix the problem. I'm pretty confident everything is set correctly since I get correct video from games and Blu-Rays. Obviously something isn't set up right since I'm posting here










Anyways if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BuckNaked

Anyone have success getting "DSD DIRECT" or "DSD MULTI DIRECT" to display on the front panel when playing back either SACD or DVD-A sources?


----------



## hzw50

I am experiencing the same lip sync problems on Direct TV HD channels Is this A receiver issue? It seems if I pause and un-pause the pic and sound it comes back into alignment. but not always. Any answers?


----------



## mitchlewis

We have a lip sync problem with our Charter MOXI cable box (DVR). We have the audio connected via coaxial digital to the 3808. If you ask me (I produce videos for a living) the audio is lagging BEHIND the video, so the Denon Audio Delay setting is the opposite of what you need to fix it. We need a video delay that is source dependent......is there such a thing?


----------



## ArthurL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoner51* /forum/post/12642142
> 
> 
> I rec my 3808 today and am slowly setting it up. My question is I have my dish rec set up with HDMI. I get sound in surround but not from the tv. Is there a setting so I get it at the rec and the TV.



Manual Setup > HDMI Setup > Audio


But this will only output the audio to the receiver or the TV, not both.


----------



## kennyboy

All, I feel like a moron. I am running a 5.1 setup in zone 1 and added a pair of speakers in zone 2. I connected the zone 2 speakers to the surround back/amp assign terminals. I then powered on zone 2 from the remote. The only way I can get sound in zone 2 is to set amp assign to 2 channel and my source has to be stereo. If the source is multichannel, fuh-get-about-it. And my choice is zone 1 or 2 but not both. I've been wading thru the manual and GUI without success. I'd like to be able to achieve playback in in zones 1 and 2 simultaneously. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? (No matter that I am typing this on New Years Eve!)


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12642647
> 
> 
> All, I feel like a moron. I am running a 5.1 setup in zone 1 and added a pair of speakers in zone 2. I connected the zone 2 speakers to the surround back/amp assign terminals. I then powered on zone 2 from the remote. The only way I can get sound in zone 2 is to set amp assign to 2 channel and my source has to be stereo. If the source is multichannel, fuh-get-about-it. And my choice is zone 1 or 2 but not both. I've been wading thru the manual and GUI without success. I'd like to be able to achieve playback in in zones 1 and 2 simultaneously. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? (No matter that I am typing this on New Years Eve!)



Oh and one more question. Why does the Denon output at 16 X 9 OR 4 X 3 but does not appear to offer a choice that preserves the aspect ratio of the source? I don't get it. I've had to bypass the video switching for my sources involving a lot of 4 X 3 aspect programming. Or again, as with my zone 2 problem, maybe I don't understand all the features of this receiver.


----------



## prozach99

I'm on hold with 6ave waiting to place my order for this reciever. I cant wait to get it and start figguring it out. It appears from the posts here that it's somewhat of a challenge but a rewarding one.


I do have one question for the current owners, a friend of mine has a HK receiver where the mic for the calibration system is built into the remote. Is that the case with this Denon? The specs say it comes with a Mic but I'm curious as to how that Mic communicates back with the reciever as my reciever will be in another room from where my TV and speakers are.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GMC* /forum/post/12637192
> 
> 
> Is there a way to display the GUI of this 3808CI on my alternate display( using composite or S-Video outputs) instesd of the front projector display, while still using the HDMI inputs with all their functionality for four HD scorce components?



I Have the capability of doing this myself (via SVHS) although I don't normally use it. The HDMI stuff will NOT display on the SVHS display but the GUI should. When the HDMI output is hooked to the projector the GUI displays there. When I disconnected the HDMI output the GUI switched to the SVHS. It apparently will not display on both at the same time mainly because the HDMI takes over completely from the other outputs. (It will display simultaneously on Component and SVHS when HDMI is not active.) I believe that if the projector is off it is the same as disconnecting the HDMI but this may depend on the particular projector and I couldn't test it right now..


----------



## RodChester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prozach99* /forum/post/12642944
> 
> 
> I do have one question for the current owners, a friend of mine has a HK receiver where the mic for the calibration system is built into the remote. Is that the case with this Denon? The specs say it comes with a Mic but I'm curious as to how that Mic communicates back with the reciever as my reciever will be in another room from where my TV and speakers are.



The mic with the 3808 is a totally separate thing. It has a thin cable (like on a pair of headphones) that plugs into an input on the front of the receiver. The mic is also mountable on a tripod which really helps during setup.


----------



## prozach99

Rod, thanks for the info! That works, I guess I can just extend the cable to reach the room where my speakers are. That's great that it's tripod mountable, I was reading that the mic should be pointed up a ear level and wondering if I would get tired sitting there holding it.


Now, if only 6ave will pick up the phone I'll have a great reciever to go with my pdp6010.


----------



## mtxbass1

I'm hoping someone can help me with these two problems I'm having.


1. I have a Samsung LN4665F 46" 1080P television. When I hook the TV up to the denon 3808 through HDMI in, I get no television sound coming from my surround system. The Samsung TV says there are no HDMI devices connected. Hooking up my PS3 through the Denon, then out to the Samsung, works fine (however I can only have audio from the surround system, and not the TV at the same time). Is there a way to hook my TV up to the Denon so I can have the television audio come out through the receiver?


2. Is there a way to boost the center channel up any? I'm having some issues where my center channel is sounding extremely muddy. I used Audyssey to configure everything. All channels sound great except during DVD/Blu-ray playback. During these playbacks, the center channel sounds rather muffled.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GMC




> I Have the capability of doing this myself (via SVHS) although I don't normally use it. The HDMI stuff will NOT display on the SVHS display but the GUI should. When the HDMI output is hooked to the projector the GUI displays there. When I disconnected the HDMI output the GUI switched to the SVHS. It apparently will not display on both at the same time mainly because the HDMI takes over completely from the other outputs. (It will display simultaneously on Component and SVHS when HDMI is not active.) I believe that if the projector is off it is the same as disconnecting the HDMI but this may depend on the particular projector and I couldn't test it right now..
> 
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that. It seems that I'll have to change the way I do things. I really hate to change a system that works so well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## jerryray

If I hit Mute, then hit volume up the sound comes back on but muste stays on my screen?


Anyone else see this strange feature?


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtxbass1* /forum/post/12643577
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with these two problems I'm having.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a Samsung LN4665F 46" 1080P television. When I hook the TV up to the denon 3808 through HDMI in, I get no television sound coming from my surround system. The Samsung TV says there are no HDMI devices connected. Hooking up my PS3 through the Denon, then out to the Samsung, works fine (however I can only have audio from the surround system, and not the TV at the same time). Is there a way to hook my TV up to the Denon so I can have the television audio come out through the receiver?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a way to boost the center channel up any? I'm having some issues where my center channel is sounding extremely muddy. I used Audyssey to configure everything. All channels sound great except during DVD/Blu-ray playback. During these playbacks, the center channel sounds rather muffled.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



MXT Bass,


When connected via HDMI, I believe the Dennon allows you to send audio to the TV if you select TV vs. amp in the menus. But then you'll have no audio in your surround setup. To the best of my knowledge, it's an either/or proposition. Perhaps you can use one of the other audio outs and run to your TV. But HDMI is a no/go.


----------



## rec head

So I have had my 3808 for about a month and have some questions but I honestly haven't had much time to play with the receiver so I figured I 'd hold off. I do have questions about peoples experience with Audyssey. I know many people get weird settings for their setup but how does it sound? A lot of people just post that Audyssey set up their speaker distances way off but make no mention as to how it sounds. Audyssey didn't set my speaker distances the same even though I they are equal distances from the main position but one is near a wall and the other near a hallway. The sound coming out of my speakers is awesome though so I never bothered to change anything. Audyssey also set my surrounds to large even though they aren't but when I ran Auddysey they were on the floor against a wall. Again no complaints about the sound.


Rob


----------



## mtxbass1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12645249
> 
> 
> MXT Bass,
> 
> 
> When connected via HDMI, I believe the Dennon allows you to send audio to the TV if you select TV vs. amp in the menus. But then you'll have no audio in your surround setup. To the best of my knowledge, it's an either/or proposition. Perhaps you can use one of the other audio outs and run to your TV. But HDMI is a no/go.



Hi.


That appears to be correct. What I'm looking for is a way to hook the TV in to the receiver (through the HDMI in) and have the televisions audio come out through my surround setup.


----------



## 2tonedug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/12642336
> 
> 
> I am experiencing the same lip sync problems on Direct TV HD channels Is this A receiver issue? It seems if I pause and un-pause the pic and sound it comes back into alignment. but not always. Any answers?



We are having lip sync problems also. We are hdmi from the D* HR21-700 to the 3808ci then hdmi to our Sony KDL52XBR4, using Blue Jeans cables. I called Denon yesterday and after waiting on hold for 90 minutes, this was there answer. "Its not a problem with the receiver. Its the d* satellite box". She said video is faster than audio thats why we have the lag. She suggested we use a fiber optic cable for audio.







WTF.







Whats the point of having Auto Lip Sync if it doesn't work? I was able to tune the lip sync with the audio delay setting for our Bluray DMP-HD30 and our HD-DVD A35. But the audio delay dosn't really work for the satellite receiver because different channels have different lag times. I'm real bummed about the auto lip sync feature.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/12644555
> 
> 
> If I hit Mute, then hit volume up the sound comes back on but muste stays on my screen?
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this strange feature?



nope


----------



## ravenous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2tonedug* /forum/post/12646568
> 
> 
> We are having lip sync problems also. We are hdmi from the D* HR21-700 to the 3808ci then hdmi to our Sony KDL52XBR4, using Blue Jeans cables. I called Denon yesterday and after waiting on hold for 90 minutes, this was there answer. "Its not a problem with the receiver. Its the d* satellite box". She said video is faster than audio thats why we have the lag. She suggested we use a fiber optic cable for audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point of having Auto Lip Sync if it doesn't work? I was able to tune the lip sync with the audio delay setting for our Bluray DMP-HD30 and our HD-DVD A35. But the audio delay dosn't really work for the satellite receiver because different channels have different lag times. I'm real bummed about the auto lip sync feature.



So when different channels have different sync issues, it's clear, it's not the receiver. This is s common problem with cable or satellite boxes.


Auto lip sync will only work, if both units are HDMI1.3 . I don't know of any HDMI1.3 satellite or cable box.


Also auto lip sync can only correct issues, which are occuring during audi/video processing inside a unit. When the stream is allready broadcasted by the channel with out of sync, no auto sync feature can rectify this.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12642699
> 
> 
> Oh and one more question. Why does the Denon output at 16 X 9 OR 4 X 3 but does not appear to offer a choice that preserves the aspect ratio of the source? I don't get it. I've had to bypass the video switching for my sources involving a lot of 4 X 3 aspect programming. Or again, as with my zone 2 problem, maybe I don't understand all the features of this receiver.



Denon provides aspect ratio of full or normal. If you set at normal, the 19:6 will be displayed 19:6 and 4:3 will be 4:3. Full will force all input to 16:9


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12642647
> 
> 
> All, I feel like a moron. I am running a 5.1 setup in zone 1 and added a pair of speakers in zone 2. I connected the zone 2 speakers to the surround back/amp assign terminals. I then powered on zone 2 from the remote. The only way I can get sound in zone 2 is to set amp assign to 2 channel and my source has to be stereo. If the source is multichannel, fuh-get-about-it. And my choice is zone 1 or 2 but not both. I've been wading thru the manual and GUI without success. I'd like to be able to achieve playback in in zones 1 and 2 simultaneously. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? (No matter that I am typing this on New Years Eve!)



p 71 of user manual stated that Optical or Coaxial input must be set at PCM out, while HDMI input will not work on zone2. Which makes the zone2/3 feature not very useful as I tried to have only one input from each device with HDMI. Now you must run another audio input just for zone2, plus setup with PCM out.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/12642180
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been enjoying my 3808 for the past couple of weeks but I am having a bit of a problem while playing back regular DVDs on my PS3.
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. Whenever I play back a video game or Blu-Ray disc the image comes out correctly. Whether that be filling the whole screen like it should or in a letterbox format depending on the source aspect.
> 
> 
> However, when I play back standard def DVDs I always get a window boxed image, not a letter boxed one. I've gone through the setting to see what may be wrong but nothing seems to fix the problem. I'm pretty confident everything is set correctly since I get correct video from games and Blu-Rays. Obviously something isn't set up right since I'm posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.



What do you have your ip scaler set to on the Denon?....that could be your problem.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtxbass1* /forum/post/12643577
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with these two problems I'm having.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a way to boost the center channel up any? I'm having some issues where my center channel is sounding extremely muddy. I used Audyssey to configure everything. All channels sound great except during DVD/Blu-ray playback. During these playbacks, the center channel sounds rather muffled.



2. Press the enter key (in the center of Up / Down / Left / Right arrows). This will being up the channels levels on screen. Down arrow to the center channel, and right arrow to increase the center channel level.


----------



## kpdillon

Hey guys, I am deciding between the 3808 and the Yamahaa 3800. Will either of these upscale the Wii to 1080p? Like this link suggests is possible?

http://forums.lovingwii.com/latest-n...wii-1080p.html


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12647756
> 
> 
> p 71 of user manual stated that Optical or Coaxial input must be set at PCM out, while HDMI input will not work on zone2. Which makes the zone2/3 feature not very useful as I tried to have only one input from each device with HDMI. Now you must run another audio input just for zone2, plus setup with PCM out.



Forcemany, Thanks for clearing up my zone 2 question. I wish I knew of all the limitations before I wasted many hours troubleshooting connections and settings. But you'll save me from wasting more time! As for the normal aspect setting, in my case, at least with my Oppo 981, when I set the Denon to normal, it squishes my 16.9 and 2.35:1source material to 4 X 3. Also, my Oppo is down rezzing my multi-channel SACDs to 2-channel. The two don't seem to be working and playing well together. I can't seem to fix this and have had to resort to hooking up my old Pioneer universal player to the multi-channel inputs as a workaround. Thanks again.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2tonedug* /forum/post/12647579
> 
> 
> But if I Take the Denon out of the loop and go from the sat box to the display, i have no lip sync problems... I'm confused..



Sounds similar to mine Onkyo 805 - audio lagging behind video. With some onkyo models there is no remedy, but this shouldn't be issue with Denon. You could make sure audio delay is set low enough, it might be source specific setting.


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12649058
> 
> 
> Forcemany, Thanks for clearing up my zone 2 question. I wish I knew of all the limitations before I wasted many hours troubleshooting connections and settings. But you'll save me from wasting more time! As for the normal aspect setting, in my case, at least with my Oppo 981, when I set the Denon to normal, it squishes my 16.9 and 2.35:1source material to 4 X 3. Also, my Oppo is down rezzing my multi-channel SACDs to 2-channel. The two don't seem to be working and playing well together. I can't seem to fix this and have had to resort to hooking up my old Pioneer universal player to the multi-channel inputs as a workaround. Thanks again.



My DVD player have the same problem. I have to set Denon to Normal, then set my DVD player to 480p for 4:3 and 720p or 1080i for 16:9. It can not auto set correctly.


----------



## bash

Since many of us have been asked to mention what a good price we got at 6th Ave., I feel it is only fair to voice the bad with the good.


I ordered last week and was told if the shipping guys were still there, it would go out that (Friday) afternoon and if not, first thing Monday. Well, DHL had no record of it, so I called 6th ave.


It hasn't shipped yet... So now I'm wondering...I've had cold feet all along with the Denon since I've never seen one in person and don't know how their build compares with yamaha. It's specs say it weighs less or the same as a 7 year old Yamaha that I'm replacing (35+ pounds) and it weighs much less than comparble Onkyo. I'm not sure that I wouldn't be better off with staying with my setup and getting a warmer amp to power my Klipsch or just keep the same set up and get different speakers....


ahhhhhh.... I hate making decisions...


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12647756
> 
> 
> p 71 of user manual stated that Optical or Coaxial input must be set at PCM out, while HDMI input will not work on zone2. Which makes the zone2/3 feature not very useful as I tried to have only one input from each device with HDMI. Now you must run another audio input just for zone2, plus setup with PCM out.



I have another thought for your zone2. If you are willing to listen to the same music in zone 2 as in main zone, then you can set up your system with 5.1 with A+B. Hook up your B to your other room. In this setup, you can use HDMI or digital audio out to all areas. The only limitation is that you must listen to what the main is setup to. You can turn off the B speakers to the other room thru remote control.


----------



## cydog3

Anyone else have this happen ???? If Iwatch a bluray in uncompressed or HD for audio and I accidently hit tuner or a different input when you go back to DVD it has no sound and it goes to stero so you dont get anything from the center. The only way I have found around it is to start the movie again. It has happena few times when my kids watch shows and go to turn it up and hit wrong button.


Thanks


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12649379
> 
> 
> I have another thought for your zone2. If you are willing to listen to the same music in zone 2 as in main zone, then you can set up your system with 5.1 with A+B. Hook up your B to your other room. In this setup, you can use HDMI or digital audio out to all areas. The only limitation is that you must listen to what the main is setup to. You can turn off the B speakers to the other room thru remote control.



Forcemany: I'm fine with the same source playing in both zones (In fact, that's my objective.) but I've got to ask you some stupid questions. First, should I leave my zone 2 speakers connected to the surround back/amp assign jacks? Secondly, how do I configure the Denon to do what you suggest; i.e. 5.1 with A&B? As to my DVD player, in HDMI mode, it seems to upconvert automatically to 1080P and I don't think I can overide. I guess I'll use my Pioneer DVD for 4X3 DVDs--I have it routed directly to the component jacks on my TV.


----------



## RodChester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/12642180
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been enjoying my 3808 for the past couple of weeks but I am having a bit of a problem while playing back regular DVDs on my PS3.
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. Whenever I play back a video game or Blu-Ray disc the image comes out correctly. Whether that be filling the whole screen like it should or in a letterbox format depending on the source aspect.
> 
> 
> However, when I play back standard def DVDs I always get a window boxed image, not a letter boxed one. I've gone through the setting to see what may be wrong but nothing seems to fix the problem. I'm pretty confident everything is set correctly since I get correct video from games and Blu-Rays. Obviously something isn't set up right since I'm posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12647802
> 
> 
> What do you have your ip scaler set to on the Denon?....that could be your problem.



I've tried all the ip scaler settings. Off, A to H, and A to H H to H. All with the same result. I cannot for the life of me get my standard def DVDs to playback on my PS3 with the correct framing at all.


If anyone else has any ideas please chime in and let me know.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bash* /forum/post/12649334
> 
> 
> Since many of us have been asked to mention what a good price we got at 6th Ave., I feel it is only fair to voice the bad with the good.
> 
> 
> I ordered last week and was told if the shipping guys were still there, it would go out that (Friday) afternoon and if not, first thing Monday. Well, DHL had no record of it, so I called 6th ave.
> 
> 
> It hasn't shipped yet... So now I'm wondering...I've had cold feet all along with the Denon since I've never seen one in person and don't know how their build compares with yamaha. It's specs say it weighs less or the same as a 7 year old Yamaha that I'm replacing (35+ pounds) and it weighs much less than comparble Onkyo. I'm not sure that I wouldn't be better off with staying with my setup and getting a warmer amp to power my Klipsch or just keep the same set up and get different speakers....
> 
> ahhhhhh.... I hate making decisions...




The days of using weight as a differentiating factor is long over, don't you think? For the most part, modern AVR's of similar class should be weighed on a lot of things, but I don't know that weight is one of them.


----------



## TechnoCat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12625461
> 
> 
> In my case I don't want to overkill anything. My goal is listen the sound the most natural and like live possible . Read the review of the 3808 and the 4308 in the Hi-FI News magazine. They talking something about this.



Ummm... yeah... we must have seen different reviews cuz the one I saw they liked it.


But we don't even agree on reality here. I've done my share of musical performing. It's not my primary avocation, but I've played for most of my life. There is no "natural and lifelike". We tweak the amps, place them carefully (or sometimes where the bar owner will let us), suffer hideous acoustics, and massive variations. Do you seriously believe that a band can play in Seattle's Paramount one night (a great sound-shape), in the Gorge at George the next day (open air, next to a river, in basically the desert) and then in Portland's theatre the third (cement. everywhere. sounds like being in an empty pool.) and sound the same "live" each time?


This wasn't meant to be a rant. If you want a live-like sound, I suggest you dump the purity approach, crank up the bass and put bi-polars every-friggin'-where. Because that's what "live" sounds like. It's not the intimate sound of a carefully-recorded chamber chorus or a quartet. It's a very diffuse sound stage.


The best you can theoretically do is mimic what the producer was pouring out through the monitors (his speakers), but that's not what he was typically expecting. Music is produced for goals. Decades ago (but in my listening-span) for best sound over an AM radio in a car, seriously. Currently for maximum dynamic compression, to make it as loud as possible.


Or did you _really_ mean you want a flat frequency response?


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtxbass1* /forum/post/12646156
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> 
> That appears to be correct. What I'm looking for is a way to hook the TV in to the receiver (through the HDMI in) and have the televisions audio come out through my surround setup.




You can't do that, TV's do not have HDMI outputs, they only have HDMI inputs.


----------



## KenMediaToo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12649271
> 
> 
> My DVD player have the same problem. I have to set Denon to Normal, then set my DVD player to 480p for 4:3 and 720p or 1080i for 16:9. It can not auto set correctly.



I notiiced the same thing with my oppo 980 and 3808 regarding SACD output. I found out that the audio output bandwidth is related to the video resolution. 480i/p just doesnt have the bandwidth for SACD multichannel.

Also, the oppo itself must be set to 720p or 1080i/p , as well as 7.1 or 5.1 channel output (at least my 980 works this way). But once set up, SACD and DVD audio are sooo nice via HDMI input to the 3808.


----------



## wonny017

Hi, was wondering if someone could help me out here:


Setup:


Denon 3808ci

Xbox 360

PS3

HD-A35

Comcast Box


I cannot get the Denon 3808 to pass Dolby Digital 5.1 for my Xbox 360 HDMI premium system. I tried messing around with the menus in the Denon and realized under "surround modes", i am not able to select "standard". "Standard" meaning that the Denon would output whatever the Xbox is trying to output(Halo 3-Dolby Digital 5.1). All the Denon does is output 2 channel sound.


I tried my PS3, HD-A35 and cable box and all of them output 5.1 just fine. Under "surround modes", "standard" is one of the options, unlike the Xbox 360.


The thing is, the Xbox 360 was working just Fine until i updated the firmware last night. What the hell? Firmware is supposed to get rid of all the bugs, not create new ones. Please someone help. I do not want to pass audio through optical or digital coax. HDMI is supposed to do both! ARGGGH!!!


----------



## wonny017

Man, i've been trying for over an hour, and finally i tried one last thing.


Tried switching out the HDMI cable. Basically switched the hdmi cable i am using for my PS3 with the one i'm using for the Xbox.


Guess what? Problem solved. Now my Xbox will output Dolby Digital, but my PS3 won't output anything other than 2 channel sound?


Can someone explain this to me? I'm going to get a new HDMI cable from monoprice(it was the cable that worked).


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnla* /forum/post/12651182
> 
> 
> You can't do that, TV's do not have HDMI outputs, they only have HDMI inputs.



No, but a lot of the newer ones have optic out.


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KenMediaToo* /forum/post/12651368
> 
> 
> I notiiced the same thing with my oppo 980 and 3808 regarding SACD output. I found out that the audio output bandwidth is related to the video resolution. 480i/p just doesnt have the bandwidth for SACD multichannel.
> 
> Also, the oppo itself must be set to 720p or 1080i/p , as well as 7.1 or 5.1 channel output (at least my 980 works this way). But once set up, SACD and DVD audio are sooo nice via HDMI input to the 3808.



Oppo also told me that the video resolution must be set to output at 1080P, which, I am doing but to no avail. I am still on vacation and will see if I can reach Oppo by phone today. I'm pretty sure that the problem is in the Oppo and not the 3808. DVD audio sounds superb via the Oppo's HDMI output. If only I could achieve the same result with SACD.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/12654038
> 
> 
> No, but a lot of the newer ones have optic out.




I still don't think a TV can pass along DD 5.1 from an HDMI source through optical out due to HDCP.


----------



## TerryDE

Hi,


I have the problem that in multichannel pcm signals coming from my panasonic bd10 via hdmi the lfe channel is to low.


Does anyone know if it is possible to boost the lfe channel volume of pcm signals over hdmi? The ext in subwoofer level seems only to apply to the analogue connection, not hdmi.


Terry


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ranger099* /forum/post/12654761
> 
> 
> I still don't think a TV can pass along DD 5.1 from an HDMI source through optical out due to HDCP.



I've done this with my Panny TH-50PX77U using a Toshiba HD-A2.


----------



## khwiggins2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12304353
> 
> 
> I just checked out Hairspray. While the movie is listed as being 7.1 DTS-HD MA, my receiver shows the blu ray player as only streaming 5.1. However, the New Line HD intro is in 7.1? Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> Mark



Is anyone able to get a 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio signal for a movie? Is shows for the New Line logo, but once the movie starts, it says it's only receiving 5.1 DTS-HD MSTR.


Has anyone else tried Pan's Labyrinth, Rush Hour 3 or Hairspray?


Thanks


----------



## dwinnie

I've just upgraded from the Denon 3805 to the 3808CI and I'm having an issue with my URC MX-950/MRF-350 Universal Remote. On the 3805 I had the MRF-350 connected to the back of the receiver into the "Remote Control-Room to Room-IN" jack. However, when I try that exact setup with the 3808CI, I get very erratic results, sometimes it works but many times it doesn't, I have the Remote set to RF only so I'm not flooding the IR on the 3808. I've also run an IR emitter (using the same output from the MRF-350 as the cable connected to the back of receiver) to the front of the 3808 to see if it was the IR signal level coming out of the MRF-350, but the IR emitter is 100% accurate.


Keep in mind that I've been using the same setup with the 3805 for the last year and I've never had any issues with the cable connected to the back of the receiver.


Does anybody have any ideas or has anyone else have this issue? I've searched the forum and read almost all of the pages and I've never seen it mentioned. I guess that could be because no one is using one of the URC MRF-300/350 RF Base Station with the 3808, or because no one is having any issues with it.


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Rhythmx

yep, same thing here. It also happens on the Blu Ray version of Hairspray, as well as the HDDVD of Pans Labyrinth. I think the main feature on the disc is just flagged incorrectly, since the New Line logo pops up in 7.1. If you listen to the soundtrack, you will notice that all 7.1 speakers are firing. All speakers are activated in the receiver display as well.


Mark


----------



## tater911

I am having some trouble getting 5.1 surround out of my Samsung BDP-1000, but only on standard def dvd's. Bluray discs sound great, but the only way for me to get surround on SD discs is to use a surround setting on the receiver, like wide screen. This sounds OK for what I am doing but I would like to have the full 5.1. My Xbox and my cable box all get surround automatically, as do any blu-ray discs. Any ideas?


----------



## little_donkey

hmmm I did some research on this problem, and can it be its a denon problem?


Because some people with a onkyo en yamaha receiver say it does work 7.1

From what i read, all people complaining about this problem are those with a denon 3808/4308

I can be wrong though.


----------



## Rhythmx

The 7.1 not showing during the feature is on all units I believe. Someone with a Pioneer unit also shows 5.1 when playing 7.1. It is the flag on the disc. The New Line Intro is in 7.1 and shows up on the display as 7.1 on the 3808.


Mark


----------



## little_donkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12656848
> 
> 
> The 7.1 not showing during the feature is on all units I believe. Someone with a Pioneer unit also shows 5.1 when playing 7.1. It is the flag on the disc. The New Line Intro is in 7.1 and shows up on the display as 7.1 on the 3808.
> 
> 
> Mark



yeah true, Pioneer has same problem, but i read comments it did work on a Yamaha 1800 and some Onkyo's


----------



## little_donkey

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=961838&page=2 


check this thread about the problem.


----------



## RGrim

I know that last night I watched 'War' and my display on my 3808 showed "Multi In In 7.1" or something to that effect. When the family and I watched 'Hairspray', it only showed 5.1.


----------



## little_donkey

Yeah that's because war is 7.1 PCM and Hairspray and Pan's are 7.1 DTS HD Master


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12649488
> 
> 
> Forcemany: I'm fine with the same source playing in both zones (In fact, that's my objective.) but I've got to ask you some stupid questions. First, should I leave my zone 2 speakers connected to the surround back/amp assign jacks? Secondly, how do I configure the Denon to do what you suggest; i.e. 5.1 with A&B? As to my DVD player, in HDMI mode, it seems to upconvert automatically to 1080P and I don't think I can overide. I guess I'll use my Pioneer DVD for 4X3 DVDs--I have it routed directly to the component jacks on my TV.



Look at the back of your receiver, there are 4 speakers for surround, 2 for A and 2 for B, plus another 2 for surround back. To produce a 5.1 with surround B in a second room, you simply hook up your 2 surround speakers to the surround A, then hook up your second room speakers to surround B. Nothing to the surround back unless you want a 7.1

Just use your remote to control surround speakers with A, B or A+B


----------



## ironk4699

I have to turn the volume indicator well past halfway on the LCD (around -15 to 25 db) to get any decent amount of sound out of the speakers. I have tried auto set-up and everything. I am not using large tower speakers (at least not yet), however with my old receiver (a Sony) I couldn't turn it up past 4 (out of 10) before it was ear popping loud.


Either I am going deaf or am I missing something? Just seems I shouldn't have to turn the 3808 up so far to get sound I can hear. Isn't this 130W?


I'm new, go easy on my....please help??


----------



## quenthal

I've collected here from different threads about Denon some rumors of 3808's shortcomings:


1) Weak midbass (freq. between 100Hz-200Hz)?


2) Clumsy to use different surround modes with multichannel Dolby sources?


3) LFE too weak with multichannel PCM and/or no bass management with multichannel PCM?


4) DPLIIx and other overlay modes not working with HD-audio sources (esp. with 5.1/6.1 DTS-HD MSTR/Dolby True HD)?


5) DTS-HD MSTR 7.1 sources recognized as only 5.1?


6) Denon's ALS24 not available with HD-audio (Dolby/DTS HD)?


Maybe some owners could comment if these are real or just because of misconfigured system or lack of updates..?


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12658259
> 
> 
> 6) Denon's ALS24 not available with HD-audio (Dolby/DTS HD)..?



I hadn't heard about this one.....it is supposed to engage AL24 PP on everything?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12658259
> 
> 
> I've collected here from different Denon threads some major points/problems that esp. 3808 is claimed to suffer from:
> 
> 
> 1) Weak midbass (freq. between 100Hz-200Hz)?
> 
> 
> 2) Clumsy to use different surround modes with multichannel Dolby sources?
> 
> 
> 3) LFE too weak with multichannel PCM and/or no bass management with multichannel PCM?
> 
> 
> 4) DPLIIx and other overlay modes not working with HD-audio sources (esp. with 5.1/6.1 DTS-HD MSTR/Dolby True HD)?
> 
> 
> 5) DTS-HD MSTR 7.1 sources recognized as only 5.1?
> 
> 
> 6) Denon's ALS24 not available with HD-audio (Dolby/DTS HD)?
> 
> 
> Maybe some pro Denon users could comment / confirm / deny these..?




Who cares? I could pick any AVR or anything else for that matter and find things that I don't like or feel could be implemented better. Hell, I drive a late model Porsche 997 and there are things I can complain about with that car given the high price but it still puts a smile on my face everytime I get in it and start the engine. Same thing with the 3808.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironk4699* /forum/post/12658211
> 
> 
> I have to turn the volume indicator well past halfway on the LCD (around -15 to 25 db) to get any decent amount of sound out of the speakers. I have tried auto set-up and everything. I am not using large tower speakers (at least not yet), however with my old receiver (a Sony) I couldn't turn it up past 4 (out of 10) before it was ear popping loud.
> 
> 
> Either I am going deaf or am I missing something? Just seems I shouldn't have to turn the 3808 up so far to get sound I can hear. Isn't this 130W?
> 
> 
> I'm new, go easy on my....please help??



-20 db is a reasonable listening level on most receivers.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12659514
> 
> 
> I hadn't heard about this one.....it is supposed to engage AL24 PP on everything?



I couldn't find anything about this on the manual, I just read about it some other forum that it works over multichannel PCM but not necessarily over DTS/DD HD audio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12659520
> 
> 
> Who cares? I could pick any AVR or anything else for that matter and find things that I don't like or feel could be implemented better. Hell, I drive a late model Porsche 997 and there are things I can complain about with that car given the high price but it still puts a smile on my face everytime I get in it and start the engine. Same thing with the 3808.



Point taken. I apologize as I didn't mean it that way - I currently have Onkyo and having much more severe problems with it and I'm planning to buy Denon 3808 before weekend. I was just wondering if even all those issues are real or just misconfigured system.


I'm mainly concerned about 7.1, as I just bought 7 new speakers (so that I can happily use DPLIIx over 5.1 DTS/DD/MPCM and 7.1 DTS HD MSTR and other 7.1 work as they should).


At least I know Denon can be easily updated if those problems exist and are fault of it's firmware.


----------



## cwso

I just got the 3808 and am about to install it, but have a question about the video conversation stuff.


I have the sony KDF-70XBR950 which has a native resolution of 720p, but does support 1080i. My other devices include an HD DTV receiver, PS3 and an xbox 360 using component instead of HDMI.


I think i read that the 3808 will not upconvert to 1080i via HDMI, so where does this put me.


I am planning on hooking up the receiver to the tv via an HDMI/DVI cable since the tv does not have an HDMI port. I will run the DTV receiver and ps3 to the 3808 with an HDMI cable and the xbox with component cables.


Can anyone see any problems with this and what/how do I set up the video conversion for all these ports?


thanks in advance ...


P.S. does a 780p picture look better/worse than a 1080i picture on a native 780p monitor?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12659684
> 
> 
> I couldn't find anything about this on the manual, I just read about it some other forum that it works over multichannel PCM but not necessarily over DTS/DD HD audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point taken. I apologize as I didn't mean it that way - I currently have Onkyo and having much more severe problems with it and I'm planning to buy Denon 3808 before weekend. I was just wondering if even all those issues are real or just misconfigured system.
> 
> 
> I'm mainly concerned about 7.1, as I just bought 7 new speakers (so that I can happily use DPLIIx over 5.1 DTS/DD/MPCM and 7.1 DTS HD MSTR and other 7.1 work as they should).
> 
> 
> At least I know Denon can be easily updated if those problems exist and are fault of it's firmware.



No problem. Can't address the 7.1 since I am using 5.1 (for now).


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12658259
> 
> 
> I've collected here from different threads about Denon some rumors of 3808's shortcomings:
> 
> 
> 
> 4) DPLIIx and other overlay modes not working with HD-audio sources (esp. with 5.1/6.1 DTS-HD MSTR/Dolby True HD)?
> 
> 
> Maybe some owners could comment if these are real or just because of misconfigured system or lack of updates..?



According to user manual p 40

If your input is DD HD, you will get Dolby TrueHD, If your input is DTS HD, you'll get DTS-HD. You will not get DD+PLIIx.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12660288
> 
> 
> According to user manual p 40
> 
> If your input is DD HD, you will get Dolby TrueHD, If your input is DTS HD, you'll get DTS-HD. You will not get DD+PLIIx.



Thanks! I noticed the same in the manual, however I have found out that manufacturers' manuals are little vague on these new formats and hoped this was just not covered on the manual properly.


If this is not the case, could one avoid this by letting the player decode it to 5.1 PCM and add DPLIIx over that in Denon?


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12660340
> 
> 
> Thanks! I noticed the same in the manual, however I have found out that manufacturers' manuals are little vague on these new formats and hoped this was just not covered on the manual properly.
> 
> 
> If this is not the case, could one avoid this by letting the player decode it to 5.1 PCM and add DPLIIx over that in Denon?



If your player is inputing a DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 (Non-HD), you can use DD PLIIx or DTS PLIIx if you have a 7.1 setup. User Manual P 77


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12660340
> 
> 
> Thanks! I noticed the same in the manual, however I have found out that manufacturers' manuals are little vague on these new formats and hoped this was just not covered on the manual properly.
> 
> 
> If this is not the case, could one avoid this by letting the player decode it to 5.1 PCM and add DPLIIx over that in Denon?



Yes I did this with Spiderman3.Select PCM and overlay DD PLIIx+cinema,worked quite well


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwso* /forum/post/12659860
> 
> 
> I just got the 3808 and am about to install it, but have a question about the video conversation stuff.
> 
> 
> I have the sony KDF-70XBR950 which has a native resolution of 720p, but does support 1080i. My other devices include an HD DTV receiver, PS3 and an xbox 360 using component instead of HDMI.
> 
> 
> I think i read that the 3808 will not upconvert to 1080i via HDMI, so where does this put me.
> 
> 
> I am planning on hooking up the receiver to the tv via an HDMI/DVI cable since the tv does not have an HDMI port. I will run the DTV receiver and ps3 to the 3808 with an HDMI cable and the xbox with component cables.
> 
> 
> Can anyone see any problems with this and what/how do I set up the video conversion for all these ports?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance ...
> 
> 
> P.S. does a 780p picture look better/worse than a 1080i picture on a native 780p monitor?



If your monitor has a native resolution of 720p, then you'll probably be best off sending it 720p signals. If you send it 1080i, it'll just have to downconvert to 720p anyway. I'd suggest you start by configuring each of the source components to output at 720p, and have the 3808 just pass those signals through to the TV as is.


----------



## JOELMECH

Been enjoying my 3808 for a little over two months and recently added XM mini-receiver and Denon iPod Dock. Because the XM/ipod GUI uses the CHANNEL SELECT/ENTER button for search funtions I have not been able to find the ability to adjust seperate speaker levels in these modes. I listen to these using 7.1 stereo. Has anyone run into to this or am I missing something? Love the AVR so far and glad I ran into this thread.


----------



## Rhythmx

Listen, this is not a Denon problem, but an issue with how the disc was authored. The Denon receiver will show all 7.1 channels output, but it thinks it is getting a 5.1 signal due to the incorrect flag. If you watch a 7.1 dts HD MA track, and go into the surround settings, you will notice that you can't change the speakers to anything but discreet. The input signal is all dependent on the flag the disc has on it(at least thats what I am theorizing). If you have a 7.1 setup, and play one of these disc, you will notice that there is 7.1 sound coming out of the speakers.


----------



## HumanMedia

I still have had no joy with the Audyssey bass problems, where it just sounds like its rolling off below 200hz. Fiddling with all settings and re-doing Audessey with all the recommended hints didnt fix it. The bass response with audyssey, sounds like some cruel joke for me and my setup.


So as Ive posted before, Ive resorted to switching Room EQ off.


Last night I tried manual EQ and copying the Audessey EQ curve on which to base the manual adjustment.


This is where it gets interesting. The visual display of the Audessey EQ curve, that it is supposed to use, looks exactly right as to how it should compensate for my room - attenuates around 120hz and rises again in deep lower bass. However the copied curve looks very different. Note that it should look a little different as its just averaging out the audessey curves into fewer control points, but mine looked VERY different - AND LOOKS LIKE EXACTLY WHAT IM HEARING - a sharp rolloff for everything under 200hz in all speakers.


I know this bug isnt affecting everyone, but there a MANY whom it is affecting - and its not our imagination and its visually confirmed by the 3808 itself.


Come on Denon/Audessey fix your damn bugs. The audessey EQ readings and proposed compensation curve looks spot on, but a completely different EQ is actually being applied. FIX THE BUG.


----------



## sakumar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/12642180
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been enjoying my 3808 for the past couple of weeks but I am having a bit of a problem while playing back regular DVDs on my PS3.
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. Whenever I play back a video game or Blu-Ray disc the image comes out correctly. Whether that be filling the whole screen like it should or in a letterbox format depending on the source aspect.
> 
> 
> However, when I play back standard def DVDs I always get a window boxed image, not a letter boxed one. I've gone through the setting to see what may be wrong but nothing seems to fix the problem. I'm pretty confident everything is set correctly since I get correct video from games and Blu-Rays. Obviously something isn't set up right since I'm posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated.



Try setting the scaling on the PS3 to "normal" from "double". That worked for me.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12660637
> 
> 
> If your player is inputing a DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1 (Non-HD), you can use DD PLIIx or DTS PLIIx if you have a 7.1 setup. User Manual P 77



Been using Dolby True HD and DD+ with PLII surround in a 7.1 set-up. Sounds great running with a Toshiba HDA-35.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/12661830
> 
> 
> Been using Dolby True HD and DD+ with PLII surround in a 7.1 set-up. Sounds great running with a Toshiba HDA-35.



Excellent! I was just reading the 4308 thread and found out similar (DPLIIx over bitstream DTS HD MSTR) reports . So it's just the display which doesn't show it is applying DPLIIx over bitstream HD audio.


So keeping this in mind and coming to my next question/observation:


There has been questions about getting only 5.1 with 7.1 movies (Pan's Labyrinth etc.) and few speculations that nevertheless there is sound from surround back speakers. If this is true, we should make sure it really is real discrete 7.1 and not just PLIIx applied over 5.1. This could be easily tested by temporarily changing the surr back settings. If there still comes sound from the surround back speakers with these problematic movies, I'd be very happy! Yeah, I know - I'm still after perfection with this receiver...


----------



## wuench




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12608779
> 
> 
> Yes, the D-Link supports better encryption then the LinkSys gaming adapter. But lets be honest, if you use a good random key (ie. something like "1AFS2AAB" vs. something like "SHOE") and pair that with MAC address filtering, nobody is getting in.



That's wrong. WEP can be broken no matter how strong your key in a few seconds. And after that you just need to monitor the traffic for a couple of seconds and now you have one of the working MAC addresses. Put that on your NIC and your in.


So with WEP your network might be protected from your idiot neighbor, but WPA/AES prevents his 12yo kid from breaking in too...


----------



## johnpriya

Can someone please confirm that this receiver can pass-thru a 1080p/24fps w/o any conversion or altering the signal?


I thought the only receiver(s) that are capable are sony 5300 and Denon 5308 but while reading thru this thread I seem to get the feeling that this receiver also can pass-thru a 1080p/24fps signal to the TV.


Thanks.

John D.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnpriya* /forum/post/12662121
> 
> 
> Can someone please confirm that this receiver can pass-thru a 1080p/24fps w/o any conversion or altering the signal?
> 
> 
> I thought the only receiver(s) that are capable are sony 5300 and Denon 5308 but while reading thru this thread I seem to get the feeling that this receiver also can pass-thru a 1080p/24fps signal to the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> John D.



I'd say yes. After quick search there are few posts confirming it. 


As a side note, I think all the Onkyos support it as well - I've tried PS3 with 24p thru my Onkyo 805 and my projector reconized it as 24p so I think if you just leave HDMI video signal untouched (passthrough) most current receivers will pass 24p happily.


----------



## TAZMOJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12649030
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I am deciding between the 3808 and the Yamahaa 3800. Will either of these upscale the Wii to 1080p? Like this link suggests is possible?
> 
> http://forums.lovingwii.com/latest-n...wii-1080p.html



I've been a long time Yamaha user ... I'm not a gamer but I will tell you that the 3808 has much better sound than the 2700 that I just moved to another room. Picture is great ( I'm using it primarily for blu-ray movies ) Also I'm tired of technology changing faster than I can buy new equipment... so the ethernet update feature presents the potential for accomondating new features and improvements


----------



## shady banjo

Kind of a stupid question but here it goes.

I have the 1908 model and am wondering if I hook up component cables for a DVD to the #2 slot (VCR) and a coax into the #1 slot (DVD/HDP) will it be smart enough to give me the sound or do the names have to match.

I want to hook up a PS3 into HDMI 1 (DVD/HDP) so will to look for sound over the coax and give me no sound from the DVD player??

Sorry for the long question but I would rather set-up everything once then find out I cant do that.


----------



## BuckNaked

I realize I am probably picking a nit at this point, but this one piece of functionality seems to elude me:


I am receiving a DSD signal from my DENON SACD player. This is confirmed by the 3808. When I check INFORMATION>AUDIO INPUT SIGNAL it shows:

Surround Mode:*Multi Channel Direct*

Signal: *DSD*
Page 41 of the manual indicates the front panel should be displaying "DSD MULTI DIRECT", but mine only shows "MULTI CH DIRECT".


The manual further states, "When DSD signals are converted to PCM signals as set by the audio parameters and speaker settings, "DIRECT" or "MULTI CH DIRECT" is displayed".


What does this mean? How can I get the display to show "DSD MULTI DIRECT".


Thanks.


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwinnie* /forum/post/12655768
> 
> 
> I've just upgraded from the Denon 3805 to the 3808CI and I'm having an issue with my URC MX-950/MRF-350 Universal Remote. On the 3805 I had the MRF-350 connected to the back of the receiver into the "Remote Control-Room to Room-IN" jack. However, when I try that exact setup with the 3808CI, I get very erratic results, sometimes it works but many times it doesn't, I have the Remote set to RF only so I'm not flooding the IR on the 3808. I've also run an IR emitter (using the same output from the MRF-350 as the cable connected to the back of receiver) to the front of the 3808 to see if it was the IR signal level coming out of the MRF-350, but the IR emitter is 100% accurate.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I've been using the same setup with the 3805 for the last year and I've never had any issues with the cable connected to the back of the receiver.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas or has anyone else have this issue? I've searched the forum and read almost all of the pages and I've never seen it mentioned. I guess that could be because no one is using one of the URC MRF-300/350 RF Base Station with the 3808, or because no one is having any issues with it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan



Hi Dan,

I have a brand new 3808ci, URC 850 and

MRF 350. I didn't even think about the rear jack! Now I have to try it.


Mine is set up using the IR emitters. and it works great. The only issue I've had is the "self stick" tape on the IR emitters is somewhat flawed. I have mine stuck on with bluetape for now.


Anyway, the remote works great in this setup for all sources from anywhere in my room pointed anywhere which was the point of it all.


----------



## Rhythmx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12661934
> 
> 
> Excellent! I was just reading the 4308 thread and found out similar (DPLIIx over bitstream DTS HD MSTR) reports . So it's just the display which doesn't show it is applying DPLIIx over bitstream HD audio.
> 
> 
> So keeping this in mind and coming to my next question/observation:
> 
> 
> There has been questions about getting only 5.1 with 7.1 movies (Pan's Labyrinth etc.) and few speculations that nevertheless there is sound from surround back speakers. If this is true, we should make sure it really is real discrete 7.1 and not just PLIIx applied over 5.1. This could be easily tested by temporarily changing the surr back settings. If there still comes sound from the surround back speakers with these problematic movies, I'd be very happy! Yeah, I know - I'm still after perfection with this receiver...



You can not change the back surround settings when playing these DTS HD MA disc. I have tried, and it stays on Discrete. You can change it, but it will go back to discrete. The signal coming in is flagged as 5.1, but it is 7.1. There is no PLIIx being applied to the signal.


Mark


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shady banjo* /forum/post/12662349
> 
> 
> Kind of a stupid question but here it goes.
> 
> I have the 1908 model and am wondering if I hook up component cables for a DVD to the #2 slot (VCR) and a coax into the #1 slot (DVD/HDP) will it be smart enough to give me the sound or do the names have to match.
> 
> I want to hook up a PS3 into HDMI 1 (DVD/HDP) so will to look for sound over the coax and give me no sound from the DVD player??
> 
> Sorry for the long question but I would rather set-up everything once then find out I cant do that.



You have to go into setup and assign digital audio inputs to the correct logical input. The names on the back panel are the DEFAULT assignments. RTFM. This is the 3808 thread BTW....


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12658147
> 
> 
> Look at the back of your receiver, there are 4 speakers for surround, 2 for A and 2 for B, plus another 2 for surround back. To produce a 5.1 with surround B in a second room, you simply hook up your 2 surround speakers to the surround A, then hook up your second room speakers to surround B. Nothing to the surround back unless you want a 7.1
> 
> Just use your remote to control surround speakers with A, B or A+B



Forcemany: Your solution works. While I am getting only the surround material (lots of reverb) in the extra room , since the room is within shouting distance of my main room, I think this will work for me. Also, now that I am not using the surround back jacks, I gather I can go ahead and bi-amp my front speakers on my next "rainy day". Many thanks (no pun intended)!


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12662971
> 
> 
> I realize I am probably picking a nit at this point, but this one piece of functionality seems to elude me:
> 
> 
> I am receiving a DSD signal from my DENON SACD player. This is confirmed by the 3808. When I check INFORMATION>AUDIO INPUT SIGNAL it shows:
> 
> Surround Mode:*Multi Channel Direct*
> 
> Signal: *DSD*
> Page 41 of the manual indicates the front panel should be displaying "DSD MULTI DIRECT", but mine only shows "MULTI CH DIRECT".
> 
> 
> The manual further states, "When DSD signals are converted to PCM signals as set by the audio parameters and speaker settings, "DIRECT" or "MULTI CH DIRECT" is displayed".
> 
> 
> What does this mean? How can I get the display to show "DSD MULTI DIRECT".
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You have to get your source to pass DSD.


And there are a very limited number of sources that do that (the 2930, 3930 and Oppos 981 come to mind)


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12626077
> 
> 
> Hey Valmont, I sent my first 3808 back b/c my internet radio and firmware update would not work. I did the same, and took my router out of the equation and no luck, got a 'connection failed' message.
> 
> 
> My 2nd 3808, works perfectly now. First try with both the f/w and the internet radio worked flawlessly. Love it.
> 
> 
> Just my experience with it.



Hey - any issues with the logon fails - see earlier in this thread. Simply reset the Denon using the instructions listed, then log on and perform an update. Also, since the updates wipe your personalised settings, log onto the Denon directly using the IP it is set to (check network settings - most probably 192.168.xxx.xxx - type this directly into your web browser). For the later firmware upate, you can save your personalised settings through the web browser (the Denon will show that it is saving) and if you perform an update that wipes your data, simply log on again via the web browser and load your settings back - also helpful if you need to reset the receiver for any reason.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TAZMOJ* /forum/post/12662260
> 
> 
> I've been a long time Yamaha user ... I'm not a gamer but I will tell you that the 3808 has much better sound than the 2700 that I just moved to another room. Picture is great ( I'm using it primarily for blu-ray movies ) Also I'm tired of technology changing faster than I can buy new equipment... so the ethernet update feature presents the potential for accomondating new features and improvements



I've connected my Wii to the Denon using the component cable and upscaling to 1080i (maximum of my Sony Bravia) without any issues at all. Can't see any reason why 1080P would be any different.


----------



## Soldier_I

I have problem with my 3808... When i change inputs the amp resets my sub level to -7dB!


I keep changing it back to -2dB but as soon as i change input it reverts back to -7dB.


I initially set it up with the Ausyssey but had to manually change a couple of things within the Manual Setup screen (specifically Channel Level).


Am i doing my modifications in the wrong menu and therefore its not memorizing it or is it something else?


Help!


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtxbass1* /forum/post/12643577
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with these two problems I'm having.
> 
> 
> 1. I have a Samsung LN4665F 46" 1080P television. When I hook the TV up to the denon 3808 through HDMI in, I get no television sound coming from my surround system. The Samsung TV says there are no HDMI devices connected. Hooking up my PS3 through the Denon, then out to the Samsung, works fine (however I can only have audio from the surround system, and not the TV at the same time). Is there a way to hook my TV up to the Denon so I can have the television audio come out through the receiver?
> 
> 
> 2. Is there a way to boost the center channel up any? I'm having some issues where my center channel is sounding extremely muddy. I used Audyssey to configure everything. All channels sound great except during DVD/Blu-ray playback. During these playbacks, the center channel sounds rather muffled.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



MTX


Check to make sure that the HDMI setting is set to AMP on the Denon - you won't get any sound from the TV, only thru the receiver.


For the low centre channel, there are a couple of ways around this:


1). When the menu is off, press your enter key and increase the centre channel independent of the other channels - note that this needs to be set for different inuts.


2). The more preferable way is to set the Denon onto the input you are using for the DVD playback, then go into the SETTINGS -OTHER and increase the digital (and analogue if required) input value - +8 is pretty impressive at increasing the whole overall input. We had the same issue and couldn't hear the centre channel - increasing the input cured this. Also, if the volume of sound between the lows and highs is too different, then set the night mode to low or medium.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soldier_I* /forum/post/12665099
> 
> 
> I have problem with my 3808... When i change inputs the amp resets my sub level to -7dB!
> 
> 
> I keep changing it back to -2dB but as soon as i change input it reverts back to -7dB.
> 
> 
> I initially set it up with the Ausyssey but had to manually change a couple of things within the Manual Setup screen (specifically Channel Level).
> 
> 
> Am i doing my modifications in the wrong menu and therefore its not memorizing it or is it something else?
> 
> 
> Help!



Did you check that the level is the same across the different inputs that you are using and for the different decoding options? Clear the menu from and press the ENTER key on the remote and check the level of the sub. Change inputs/decode mode and check again.


----------



## Soldier_I




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/12665105
> 
> 
> Did you check that the level is the same across the different inputs that you are using and for the different decoding options? Clear the menu from and press the ENTER key on the remote and check the level of the sub. Change inputs/decode mode and check again.



Thanks mate. Didn't realise you had to set it for each decoder option.


I was using quick select and so it was reverting back to my original quick select settings which i done before modifying the levels, forgot that quick select saved all the EQ settings aswell as the source input - doh!


Thanks!


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khwiggins2* /forum/post/12655116
> 
> 
> Is anyone able to get a 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio signal for a movie? Is shows for the New Line logo, but once the movie starts, it says it's only receiving 5.1 DTS-HD MSTR.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tried Pan's Labyrinth, Rush Hour 3 or Hairspray?
> 
> 
> Thanks



So, can anyone confirm that this is a New Line Problem or does this have something to do with Pioneer and Denons software. I've watched Hairspray and Pan's Labyrinth on my 3808 and both come across as 5.1 being the inputting signal. I can overlay PLIIx on the 5.1 signal to get 7.1 which sounds beautiful but the reason I purchased the 3808 was to get discrete 7.1 when it became available. I watched War the other night and it came across as a 7.1 and outputted as 7.1 which I know is an Uncompressed format but still.


For whatever reason I find it hard to beleive that New Line has messed up the flagging on not one, but more than one disc but not to say this isn't the case. I know many are saying that the Yammys and Onkyos are not suffering from this problem but from the few threads I've read I see many stating they are "outputting" 7.1, well so am I with PLIIx overlayed, I've seen no one say what the incoming signal is. If this is Pioneer and Denon's problem, so be it, I just hope they release a firmware update that will correct it. If this is New Lines problem, I'll stop purchasing the disc until they get the flagging issue corrected. Just wish whomevers at fault, one would step up to the plate and admit it, doesn't matter whos fault it is, just correct it. Just my thought.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12664634
> 
> 
> You have to get your source to pass DSD.
> 
> 
> And there are a very limited number of sources that do that (the 2930, 3930 and Oppos 981 come to mind)



I have a 3910. I believe it is passing DSD based upon the Audio Input Signal screen and the little "DSD" light on the 3808 front pannel.


----------



## little_donkey

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post12665219 



Works on Yamaha too.


Well i guess i might go for the 3800 and cancel my 3808 order.

I think these Denons werent ready for release yet.









Too many firmwares, too many bugs.

If you pay so much for a receiver that is suposed to do 7.1 hd audio and it doesnt, that not good.


If it is a receiver problem, people can't hope it will be fixed on a firmware upgrade. Because it can also be a hardware limitation like the ps3 that isnt able to bitstream True HD and DTS HD


----------



## quenthal

Well, what I've gathered from post by browninggold and posts 1 & 2 by Rhythmx here and from Robert George's posts at 4308 thread it would seem as:


1) bitstreamed 5.1 TrueHD and 5.1 DTS HD MSTR are seen by receiver as 5.1, and DPLIIx can be overlayed to make them 7.1

2) Pan's Labyrint etc. 7.1 sources bitsreamed are also seen by receiver as 5.1, but you CAN'T overlay DPLIIx over them as the receiver sees surr back as discrete AND there is still sound from them.


So it would seem that this receiver can do 7.1 very well: overlay DPLIIx for any 5.1 AND play discrete bitstreamed 7.1 sources..?


Only problem being display working incorrectly (which could be caused by Denon's buggy firmware or incorrectly flagged disc). I could live with this and finally make the decision to move from Onkyo 805 to this receiver...


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12665318
> 
> 
> I've watched Hairspray and Pan's Labyrinth on my 3808 and both come across as 5.1 being the inputting signal. I can overlay PLIIx on the 5.1 signal to get 7.1 which sounds beautiful but the reason I purchased the 3808 was to get discrete 7.1 when it became available.



Have you checked that DPLIIx setting really stays on when you activate it for those sources?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12663803
> 
> 
> You can not change the back surround settings when playing these DTS HD MA disc. I have tried, and it stays on Discrete. You can change it, but it will go back to discrete. The signal coming in is flagged as 5.1, but it is 7.1. There is no PLIIx being applied to the signal.
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## RGrim

My 3808 clearly says "Multi In + PLIIx" on the display. I'll double check today but I'm almost 99% sure it stays on throughout the whole movie. I'm also using the Sony BDP-S1 as my BD player so I'm not sure if this makes a difference or not.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12665558
> 
> 
> My 3808 clearly says "Multi In + PLIIx" on the display. I'll double check today but I'm almost 99% sure it stays on throughout the whole movie. I'm also using the Sony BDP-S1 as my BD player so I'm not sure if this makes a difference or not due to the S1 not being able to pass Bitstream via HDMI.



If it says Multi In your player is not bitstreaming - it is sending multichannel PCM.


----------



## RGrim

Pretty sure the S1 will not bitstream, I wanna say it's only Ver. 1.1 HDMI.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12665318
> 
> 
> So, can anyone confirm that this is a New Line Problem or does this have something to do with Pioneer and Denons software. I've watched Hairspray and Pan's Labyrinth on my 3808 and both come across as 5.1 being the inputting signal. I can overlay PLIIx on the 5.1 signal to get 7.1 which sounds beautiful but the reason I purchased the 3808 was to get discrete 7.1 when it became available. I watched War the other night and it came across as a 7.1 and outputted as 7.1 which I know is an Uncompressed format but still.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12665636
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the S1 will not bitstream, I wanna say it's only Ver. 1.1 HDMI.



These are infact good news in a way (so the hope lives that Denon 3808 can infact manage 7.1 bitstream sources), as they don't contradict with my post







.


It would seem that HDMI 1.1 S1 is decoding 5.1 DTS Core to 5.1 PCM which is what your Denon sees.


----------



## Rhythmx

Yamaha receivers only have one set of display for speakers, and that is what is being output. Denons, however have what is being input on the Left, and output on the right.(I have both Yamaha and Denon receivers for different rooms). My Denon lights up all 7.1 channels on the right side when doing dts hd ma 7.1, but the input lights on the left show 5.1. However, when playing the new line intro, both displays show 7.1. Yamahas only show what is being output.

I think this is the big mixup, and why people say their Yamaha receivers are showing 7.1. This is definitley a flag issue, and has been seen on other receivers besides the Denon. Yamaha people need to check to see what is being input.


----------



## ajitbm

I have shortlist my first HT setup to B&W 68* series speakers and Denon 3808. I have already ordered Oppo DVD player and got a 40 inch Sony V series LCD display. The B&W 685's and HTM62 are bi-wireable but I am not sure how to bi-wire them with 3808. Wanted to check if I can bi-wire them with Denon 3808 and if the answer is yes, then how do I bi-wire them.


Thanks.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12665908
> 
> 
> Yamaha receivers only have one set of display for speakers, and that is what is being output. Denons, however have what is being input on the Left, and output on the right.(I have both Yamaha and Denon receivers for different rooms). My Denon lights up all 7.1 channels on the right side when doing dts hd ma 7.1, but the input lights on the left show 5.1. However, when playing the new line intro, both displays show 7.1. Yamahas only show what is being output.
> 
> I think this is the big mixup, and why people say their Yamaha receivers are showing 7.1. This is definitley a flag issue, and has been seen on other receivers besides the Denon. Yamaha people need to check to see what is being input.



What about claims that surr back speakers are extremely low with these sources?


----------



## Rhythmx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12665942
> 
> 
> What about claims that surr back speakers are extremely low with these sources?



Extemely low? Based on what? It is hard to say what the surrounds are supposed to sound like without hearing it at the mixing studio. Maybe the Yamahas are too loud, and not calibrated correctly? Mine sound great. Don't forget, surrounds are not supposed to always be loud. Most of the time the surrounds are for ambience. However, Hairspray sounded great. I have also had my setup calibrated by an HAA tech Lee Richman.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12666066
> 
> 
> Extemely low? Based on what? It is hard to say what the surrounds are supposed to sound like without hearing it at the mixing studio. Maybe the Yamahas are too loud, and not calibrated correctly? Mine sound great. Don't forget, surrounds are not supposed to always be loud. Most of the time the surrounds are for ambience. However, Hairspray sounded great. I have also had my setup calibrated by an HAA tech Lee Richman.



That's it - I'm going to order mine now..










I don't think there has been direct comparisons here, but I remember reading from some thread that altough there were sound from surr back, it was lower volume than usually (maybe compared to matrixed 7.1 or 7.1 pcm).


EDIT: here it is: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12665692 - rumours, rumours - I know..


----------



## little_donkey

this is the display on the Onkyo

it also shows all 7 channels
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post12614037


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *little_donkey* /forum/post/12666150
> 
> 
> this is the display on the Onkyo
> 
> it also shows all 7 channels
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post12614037



Once again, this is only showing what is being outputted by the rear speakers, has anyone shown what the actual input signal is on the Onkyo or the Yamaha? My 3808 shows this also on the right hand side of the display (speaker output), if I look on the left hand side it only shows 5.1 being the input signal. I guess the only option I have left is to go out and purchase the HD-DVD version of Pan's and see how my XA2 handles the decoding via bitstream.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12666219
> 
> 
> Once again, this is only showing what is being outputted by the rear speakers, has anyone shown what the actual input signal is on the Onkyo or the Yamaha? My 3808 shows this also on the right hand side of the display (speaker output), if I look on the left hand side it only shows 5.1 being the input signal.



Onkyo is showing what it is getting, even in the lower pictures Onkyo is outputting 7.1 using THX Ultra2 / PLIIx even though the surr back indicators are not lit.


So the problem is either with incorrectly flagged disc (this doesn't explain why Onkyo however displays 7.1 input - could it be the same reason why Denon sees surr back as discrete?) or firmware bug on Denon's display (probably because of this).


----------



## little_donkey

Can you post a screenshot of the display.


well sorry, I have to know before I buy something that expensive.

I'm still hesitating between the 3808 and the 3800 from Yamaha.


Although i ordered the Denon, I'm still on time to change my order.

How is the Denon for Cinema compared to the Yamaha.


What about reliability?


----------



## little_donkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12666254
> 
> 
> Onkyo is showing what it is getting, even in the lower pictures Onkyo is outputting 7.1 using THX Ultra2 / PLIIx even though the surr back indicators are not lit.
> 
> 
> So the problem is either with incorrectly flagged disc (this doesn't explain why Onkyo however displays 7.1 input - could it be the same reason why Denon sees surr back as discrete?) or firmware bug on Denon's display (probably because of this).




What if it's a hardware problem, because remember, these are all new formats.

Pioneer has the same problem, maybe using the same kind of chip? dunno though.

Because it doesnt explain why the logo is 7.1 and movie itself not


----------



## RGrim

Is there anyone out here using the Toshiba XA2 with the 3808 that came chime in on this. What does your incoming display show when watching Pan's Labyrinth? I don't have a problem going out and purchasing another copy of the movie but if someone can chime in it would save me $30+.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/12665080
> 
> 
> Hey - any issues with the logon fails - see earlier in this thread. Simply reset the Denon using the instructions listed, then log on and perform an update. Also, since the updates wipe your personalised settings, log onto the Denon directly using the IP it is set to (check network settings - most probably 192.168.xxx.xxx - type this directly into your web browser). For the later firmware upate, you can save your personalised settings through the web browser (the Denon will show that it is saving) and if you perform an update that wipes your data, simply log on again via the web browser and load your settings back - also helpful if you need to reset the receiver for any reason.



Thanks for your response, I felt like I tried everything I could before I sent it back, including 2 calls to Denon (45 min wait for a 2 min discussion). Basically all Denon said was to get a new router.


I think if I could have got that first fw update, other issues could have been resolved. The 3808 I have now was able to connect and update fw on first try and also pull up iternet radio on first try. Pretty much plug in and play. (absolutely not the case before) I certainly could have missed something and saved me time and effort with the return. But happy now. thnx


----------



## dwinnie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZenFly* /forum/post/12663294
> 
> 
> Hi Dan,
> 
> I have a brand new 3808ci, URC 850 and
> 
> MRF 350. I didn't even think about the rear jack! Now I have to try it.
> 
> 
> Mine is set up using the IR emitters. and it works great. The only issue I've had is the "self stick" tape on the IR emitters is somewhat flawed. I have mine stuck on with bluetape for now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the remote works great in this setup for all sources from anywhere in my room pointed anywhere which was the point of it all.



Zenfly, it's kind of stange, I have 2 MX-850 and an MX-950 that I'm using with the MRF-350 and even though the MX-850s aren't supposed to work with the MFR-350 it works better than the MX-950 with the IR Output cable plugged into the back of the receiver.







The MX-850s are used on other floors and the MX-950 is used right in the same room. When I turn it to "IR & RF" the MX-950 appears to work correctly 100% of the time.


I asked this same question on Remote Central and someone suggested I turn the IR Output all the way down on the MRF-350, and that helped somewhat. I think I'm about 85-90% reliable with that setup, not what I had on the 3805, but I might be able to tweak it enough to live with it. I'll have to wait a few days and see what happens.


Also, when you plug it into the back of the receiver you will need to go into the 3808CI settings and specify "2 Way Remote" on the Options Menu (I think that's where it is, right above "Remote ID").


Let me know what kind of results you get with plugging the IR cable into the receiver, make sure it's in the "IN" jack.


Dan


----------



## JayTalbott

I could use one more line level analog audio input so I can connect the analog stereo audio from my TV to the receiver for handling the audio when using the TV's built-in tuner. I don't want to tie up a video source (e.g. the TV/CBL input) when I only need audio.


I'm ready to retire my old turntable, so that frees up the phono input. However, as we all know, a phono input is not line level. I found this device that converts line level signals to phono input compatible signals, which is one option. However...


Page 37 of the 3808 manual under Input Mode says I can switch the phono selection to use the EXT.IN inputs instead of the phono inputs. That leaves me with a couple questions:


1. If I switch the phono selection to use EXT.IN, is it line level or phono level (I assume line level, but I'm just double checking).


2. I don't need all 7.1 signals, as the source is stereo, so I'd only be connecting to the FL and FR jacks. When using EXT.IN in this manner, can I still apply Dolby Pro Logic processing to the stereo signal to get DPL surround sound? Or does it assume when you are using EXT.IN that you are providing the surround channels via the other jacks?


If it makes more sense to simply use the phono input with an adapter, does anybody know of any other sources of such an adapter besides the one I linked to above? At only $10, I'm not convinced that this one will have the highest quality components inside...


Thanks,


- Jay


----------



## JayTalbott

Reading the fine print in the manual (how did I miss that the first time) answers question #2, which rules out using EXT.IN for my TV audio.


Thus, I fall back to a line level to phono input adapter...


----------



## JerryD

I desperately need HELP. I am trying to set up the ethernet connection to the 3808. I already have a wireless router which is operational. Do you first connect the ethernet bridge to a laptop and configure it to access ID, Security Type and Network Key, Channel No, before you connect it to the 3808?? If so, what after that?? Unfortunately, the Manual is very vague about what to do. I am trying to complete this setup in order to access Internet radio. Everything else is setup and working great.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12666514
> 
> 
> Is there anyone out here using the Toshiba XA2 with the 3808 that came chime in on this. What does your incoming display show when watching Pan's Labyrinth? I don't have a problem going out and purchasing another copy of the movie but if someone can chime in it would save me $30+.



I am using the XA2 with the 3808.


When watching _Pan's Labyrinth_, my display shows "*DTS-HD MSTR*".


I am using surround mode "STANDARD".


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12667656
> 
> 
> I am using the XA2 with the 3808.
> 
> 
> When watching _Pan's Labyrinth_, my display shows "*DTS-HD MSTR*".
> 
> 
> I am using surround mode "STANDARD".



What does it show your incoming signal (speaker layout on the left side of the display) being as well as your outgoing signal (on the right hand side)? Thanks a million.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/12668234
> 
> 
> What does it show your incoming signal (speaker layout on the left side of the display) being as well as your outgoing signal (on the right hand side)? Thanks a million.



I'm at work, but IIRC, the layout on the left shows a 7.1 display, and the output shows my (correctly) downmixed 5.1 setup.


----------



## RGrim

Oh, so you are only using a 5.1 setup then? Sorry to bother you.


----------



## quenthal

There's been discussion in Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs, undesired features, and enhancements desired -thread that Denon crops two last vertical pixel-rows (1919&1920) and has infact duplicates of two preceding rows (1917&1918) instead of those when using 1920x1080 -picture.


I've tried to make here example what this might look like when using Windows PC connected via HDMI thru Denon to display:










On the left is upper right part of 1080p resolution desktop directly to full hd panel.


On the right same desktop thru Denon. I've here illustrated what it might look like when rows 1917&1918 are duplicated as 1919&1920.


Could those using 1080p picture confirm if this really happens with their 3808 (or 4308) to make sure this isn't just isolated incident or just wrong settings in Denon? This could be easily tested with PC or 1080p test pattern available for example here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12558172


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12664381
> 
> 
> Forcemany: Your solution works. While I am getting only the surround material (lots of reverb) in the extra room , since the room is within shouting distance of my main room, I think this will work for me. Also, now that I am not using the surround back jacks, I gather I can go ahead and bi-amp my front speakers on my next "rainy day". Many thanks (no pun intended)!



I think you'll do better with 5 channel stereo especially for background music.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryD* /forum/post/12667493
> 
> 
> I desperately need HELP. I am trying to set up the ethernet connection to the 3808. I already have a wireless router which is operational. Do you first connect the ethernet bridge to a laptop and configure it to access ID, Security Type and Network Key, Channel No, before you connect it to the 3808?? If so, what after that?? Unfortunately, the Manual is very vague about what to do. I am trying to complete this setup in order to access Internet radio. Everything else is setup and working great.



It sounds like you:

1. Have a wireless router in another room.

2. Have a wireless bridge that you want to connect the Denon to (via ethernet)


If this is the case then, yes, the bridge must be configured to connect to your router with the correct security settings (and of course get on the correct network/SSID/etc..)


You should either have a set-up disc for the bridge or connect a laptop to the bridge via ethernet and go to it's set-up webpage. Configuring the bridge should be pretty trivial, it sounds like you already understand that you need to apply the correct environment settings to connect it to your router.


Turn off your laptop's wireless function (..set up the bridge) and try connecting to the router/internet through the bridge+ethernet cable.. this will make sure you have it set up correctly, then simply plug the ethernet cable into your receiver.


The manual assumes you're hardwiring the ethernet cable directly to a router and doesn't talk about wireless/bridges. It basically assumes the internet connection is ready to go and you simply plug in. In your case it sounds like there's just a simple one-time step of setting up the bridge and then plugging into the receiver.


----------



## SushiBill

Get the 3808. I have a 5.1 Klipsch Reference series set up (Martin Logan Sub) and the 3808 was the ticket to making the speakers sing. I had a Yamaha receiver and there is NO comparison!!!


The article posted on page 14something from a HIFI mag was dead on about the sound of the 3808, based on my experience.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bash* /forum/post/12649334
> 
> 
> Since many of us have been asked to mention what a good price we got at 6th Ave., I feel it is only fair to voice the bad with the good.
> 
> 
> I ordered last week and was told if the shipping guys were still there, it would go out that (Friday) afternoon and if not, first thing Monday. Well, DHL had no record of it, so I called 6th ave.
> 
> 
> It hasn't shipped yet... So now I'm wondering...I've had cold feet all along with the Denon since I've never seen one in person and don't know how their build compares with yamaha. It's specs say it weighs less or the same as a 7 year old Yamaha that I'm replacing (35+ pounds) and it weighs much less than comparble Onkyo. I'm not sure that I wouldn't be better off with staying with my setup and getting a warmer amp to power my Klipsch or just keep the same set up and get different speakers....
> 
> 
> ahhhhhh.... I hate making decisions...


----------



## JeffNLA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wuench* /forum/post/12662116
> 
> 
> That's wrong. WEP can be broken no matter how strong your key in a few seconds. And after that you just need to monitor the traffic for a couple of seconds and now you have one of the working MAC addresses. Put that on your NIC and your in.
> 
> 
> So with WEP your network might be protected from your idiot neighbor, but WPA/AES prevents his 12yo kid from breaking in too...



Where did you get the notion that WEP can be broken in seconds? Can you post a link to that information. I know it can be broken... but not in seconds.


----------



## pbc

Not sure about seconds, but it's widely reported on any network forum site that WEP can be hacked into quite easily (within 1 hour in any event).


----------



## JeffNLA

Yes, I agree it can be broken in hours.


Here is a useful web page - it generates 63 character WPA2 keys like

"CimZNO85L5!QraZxNDyWU6+I\\wDOu0\\+shV6\\d0Fi/gOZ5AwI-In4E\\,/9LuHGq"


good luck to a hacker cracking that with brute force.
http://www.yellowpipe.com/yis/tools/.../generator.php


----------



## SushiBill

1) Weak midbass (freq. between 100Hz-200Hz)? Definitely not an issue on mine.


2) Clumsy to use different surround modes with multichannel Dolby sources? Could be a result of the HD DVD / BlueRay and what it's sending


3) LFE too weak with multichannel PCM and/or no bass management with multichannel PCM? Definitely not on mine


4) DPLIIx and other overlay modes not working with HD-audio sources (esp. with 5.1/6.1 DTS-HD MSTR/Dolby True HD)? Never had to use


5) DTS-HD MSTR 7.1 sources recognized as only 5.1?

Could be the HD DVD/Blue Ray player. Mine (A2) only produces a 5.1 output.


6) Denon's ALS24 not available with HD-audio (Dolby/DTS HD)? Not aware of this issue.


Maybe some owners could comment if these are real or just because of misconfigured system or lack of updates....OR as I mentioned above, the product of what the HDDVD or BlueRay is sending


----------



## quenthal

*@Sushibill*


Thanks!


What about Denon 3808 messing up two last vertical rows of pixels (rows 1919&1920) in full hd picture? (display's overscan must be naturally 0).

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post12668418


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12670745
> 
> *@Sushibill*
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> What about Denon 3808 messing up two last vertical rows of pixels (rows 1919&1920) in full hd picture?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post12668418



It doesn't in my setup and I didn't tweak much of anything. After reading all these threads and then purchasing the thing I thought it was going to take quite a bit of time to get it working. I was wrong. I just configured a few settings and that was it. it's working great and I haven't seen any of those issues.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *little_donkey* /forum/post/12665350
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post12665219
> 
> 
> 
> Works on Yamaha too.
> 
> 
> Well i guess i might go for the 3800 and cancel my 3808 order.
> 
> I think these Denons werent ready for release yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many firmwares, too many bugs.
> 
> If you pay so much for a receiver that is suposed to do 7.1 hd audio and it doesnt, that not good.
> 
> 
> If it is a receiver problem, people can't hope it will be fixed on a firmware upgrade. Because it can also be a hardware limitation like the ps3 that isnt able to bitstream True HD and DTS HD




Wyatt and his family was riding out of town....one of the cowboys said...well then, Buh BYE!


----------



## srobinson

Hello,


I have 3 HDMI devices that I run through my Denon AVR-3808CI:


Cable DVR

PS3

XBox 360


I output to my Sony 50" SXRD 1080p TV via the HDMI cable. In the settings for the 3 inputs what should video convert to? Thank you.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12670839
> 
> 
> It doesn't in my setup and I didn't tweak much of anything. After reading all these threads and then purchasing the thing I thought it was going to take quite a bit of time to get it working. I was wrong. I just configured a few settings and that was it. it's working great and I haven't seen any of those issues.



This was with 0 overscan? This receiver starts to feel better all the time.


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12671906
> 
> 
> This was with 0 overscan? This receiver starts to feel better all the time.



If that's the default setting, then yes. BTW, the source is an HR21 satalite box, not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12666613
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response, I felt like I tried everything I could before I sent it back, including 2 calls to Denon (45 min wait for a 2 min discussion). Basically all Denon said was to get a new router.
> 
> 
> I think if I could have got that first fw update, other issues could have been resolved. The 3808 I have now was able to connect and update fw on first try and also pull up iternet radio on first try. Pretty much plug in and play. (absolutely not the case before) I certainly could have missed something and saved me time and effort with the return. But happy now. thnx



Maybe I have a bad unit... I still cannot connect despite reset--- Login failed...










I use a D-link DIR-655 router, do I need to open any ports for the Denon? (I shouldn't need to, but I think I might ask just in case...)


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12671952
> 
> 
> If that's the default setting, then yes. BTW, the source is an HR21 satalite box, not sure if that would make a difference.



I meant the overscan setting of your display/projector to make sure no borders is cut out from the picture. This is required as Denon allegedly messes up just the two rightmost rows of pixels. 


If someone has PS3 or PC connected to Denon using 1080p could they try out those test patterns: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12558172


----------



## Supermann7

Anybody. I'm about to buy 3808 from J&R. I am worry about not getting the latest firmware in the unit. I saw in Denon latest update firmware is already out 12/21/07. What is the latest firmware I expect to see if I buy the unit let say tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## kennyboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12668497
> 
> 
> I think you'll do better with 5 channel stereo especially for background music.



5 channel makes sense. Since I'm still on vacation, I went ahead and bi-amped the front R&L speakers and figured I ought to re-run the auto speaker setup after bi-amping. Not sure how much of a difference the bi-amping will really make but it makes me feel better. Thanks for all of your help. If I relied on Denon, I wouldn't have made this much progress.


----------



## texasdvder

I’ve had my 3808 for about three weeks now and I’m still having trouble understanding how to select certain devices. On the back panel there are inputs for what Denon calls “HDP” next to “DVD” and “DVR” next to “VCR”. I have reserved the HDP inputs for a Blu-ray player which should be here shortly. I plugged a cassette player into the DVR inputs.


I know I can select the HDP inputs by pressing, in AMP mode, the digit 4 key twice. I can select DVR (my cassette player) by pressing the digit 7 key twice. I don’t care about controlling the cassette player remotely because it doesn’t have a remote control. I would like though to control the Blu-ray player when it gets here.


After selecting the DVD inputs I can press the touch screen, press the DVD button in the top right, make sure I am in Device 1 mode and I can use the play/pause/stop/etc buttons successfully. For some reason Device 2 of the DVD button is CD.


The diagram on page 60 of the manual shows both “DVD” and “DVD Recorder” as being Device 1 and “CD” and “CD Recorder” being Device 2. What does this mean? How do I control the “HDP” device? How do I control the “DVR” device (If I ever change it from the cassette player)?


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12672085
> 
> 
> Maybe I have a bad unit... I still cannot connect despite reset--- Login failed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a D-link DIR-655 router, do I need to open any ports for the Denon? (I shouldn't need to, but I think I might ask just in case...)



Hey Valmont


From what you describe it would appear unusual that you can't update. If you can connect to the internet radio, then you must have internet connectivity. What reset method did you use for the receiver? Check link #3816 as this usually works for the log on problem. (Turn off the receiver using the small power button, press and hold both the up and down arrows on the receiver and repower on the Denon - wait for display to flash a few times).


I'm not familiar with the D-Link as I'm using a Netgear WPN 824. The router is set to provide the addresses for attached devices (DHCP set to ON) and the only port forwarding I use is for my X-box 360. UPnP is set to OFF as the Denon couldn't connect properly with this on. Check what IP address the Denon has set for it using Network setup, then log onto your router and check on the connected devices - the Denon should show up here. You could even permanently set the IP address for the Denon on the router by reserving the address for the Denon on the router if that option is available.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12672288
> 
> 
> Anybody. I'm about to buy 3808 from J&R. I am worry about not getting the latest firmware in the unit. I saw in Denon latest update firmware is already out 12/21/07. What is the latest firmware I expect to see if I buy the unit let say tomorrow. Thanks.



Latest MAIN firmware in the US is 1.57. Don't worry about it though -- if you have a broadband connection then downloading the latest firmware is trivial to do (though it takes about an hour for it to complete). You don't even need to have the receiver hooked up to a monitor, in case you don't have ready access to your broadband network from wherever your TV is. You can navigate the whole process just using the display on the receiver.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *little_donkey* /forum/post/12666434
> 
> 
> What if it's a hardware problem, because remember, these are all new formats.
> 
> Pioneer has the same problem, maybe using the same kind of chip? dunno though.
> 
> Because it doesnt explain why the logo is 7.1 and movie itself not



I know the following is definitely apples and oranges, but FWIW--on Star Wars Ep. III, the THX intro has the Dolby Digital EX flag, which the 3808 correctly detects and thus lights up the surround back speaker icon on the left-hand side of the 3808 display; however, the audio track for the movie itself--which also has the DD EX soundtrack--does not light up the SB speaker icon on the left-hand side. Matter of fact, the movie soundtrack will not light up the SB speaker icon on the right-hand side either (or to put it another way, the 3808 won't recognize that it's a DD EX soundtrack) unless I set the SB CH Out to "MTRX ON". FWIW--my 5-year old Sony DA4ES exhibited this same issue...it could detect the EX flag in the THX intro, but not in the movie soundtrack itself.


My point is that there could be various reasons why a logo intro is properly flagged but the movie isn't--the fact that this discrepancy isn't necessarily limited to New Line only adds to the possibility that the issue may not necessarily be (solely) a h/w issue w/ the receiver. I also don't believe that the issue is necessarily because these audio formats are "new"--DD EX isn't exactly a "new" format, yet both my 3808 and my DA4ES can't detect the EX flag in the movie (can't remember whether it was an issue of a missing flag or an improperly encoded one) but can detect it in the THX intro...


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12672969
> 
> 
> Latest MAIN firmware in the US is 1.57. Don't worry about it though -- if you have a broadband connection then downloading the latest firmware is trivial to do (though it takes about an hour for it to complete). You don't even need to have the receiver hooked up to a monitor, in case you don't have ready access to your broadband network from wherever your TV is. You can navigate the whole process just using the display on the receiver.



Interesting - latest firmware for Australian/NZ is 1.60.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/12673406
> 
> 
> Interesting - latest firmware for Australian/NZ is 1.60.



And the latest for Europe is Main 1.64 / Sub 00.73


Im praying to the AV gods, that when this one arrives to me that it fixes all of my bass issues...


Where is Denon R&D? Europe? That might explain why the version precedence emanates from there.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12674392
> 
> 
> And the latest for Europe is Main 1.64 / Sub 00.73
> 
> 
> Im praying to the AV gods, that when this one arrives it fixes all of my bass issues...
> 
> 
> Where is Denon R&D? Europe? That might explain why the version precedence emanates from there.



Your (and others) bass issues are intriguing. I have my 3808 set up as a 5.1 system with Wharfedale Evo 40s as the fronts and Evo 8s as the rear (with Evo centre). The Evo 40's frequency response is 30hz - 28kHz (at +/- 3dB), the centre 90hz - 35 and the Evo 8's, 65 - 28kHz. Auto setup detected the fronts as 40Hz, centre at 80 and rears at 60, so pretty much bang on. I have a Velodyne CHT10R as the sub. My sub is set at -3.5db and only LFE effects (in two channel). Setup is on advanced with the fronts as large and the rest as small with crossover for the fronts at 40Hz, the LFE at 80hz. Bass extension is superb and the crossover to the sub is almost seamless (the sub is on direct for the crossover so that the Denon is doing all the work - it's really hard to pickup when the signal changes - try with a THX audio (bass) setup option on a suitable DVD). As far as bass is concerned, at -25dB on the Denon (with a +8dB input on the channel to kick the centre speaker along for DVD speech), the bass response is fantastic with both the fronts and the sub providing effortless and powerful bass (too much according to my wife as it shakes the upstairs bedrooms when playing music with heavy bass (and also X-box 360 or watching movies - the bass from dolby digital/dts encoded titles is fantastic without upsetting the overall balance of the film). I would be interested to know if you bass issues are something different entirelly (am I way off the target??)


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/12674788
> 
> 
> Your (and others) bass issues are intriguing. I have my 3808 set up as a 5.1 system with Wharfedale Evo 40s as the fronts and Evo 8s as the rear (with Evo centre). The Evo 40's frequency response is 30hz - 28kHz (at +/- 3dB), the centre 90hz - 35 and the Evo 8's, 65 - 28kHz. Auto setup detected the fronts as 40Hz, centre at 80 and rears at 60, so pretty much bang on. I have a Velodyne CHT10R as the sub. My sub is set at -3.5db and only LFE effects (in two channel). Setup is on advanced with the fronts as large and the rest as small with crossover for the fronts at 40Hz, the LFE at 80hz. Bass extension is superb and the crossover to the sub is almost seamless (the sub is on direct for the crossover so that the Denon is doing all the work - it's really hard to pickup when the signal changes - try with a THX audio (bass) setup option on a suitable DVD). As far as bass is concerned, at -25dB on the Denon (with a +8dB input on the channel to kick the centre speaker along for DVD speech), the bass response is fantastic with both the fronts and the sub providing effortless and powerful bass (too much according to my wife as it shakes the upstairs bedrooms when playing music with heavy bass (and also X-box 360 or watching movies - the bass from dolby digital/dts encoded titles is fantastic without upsetting the overall balance of the film). I would be interested to know if you bass issues are something different entirelly (am I way off the target??)



This sounds exactly like what we all should be getting. But we are not.

I have full range speakers all around (with 12" drivers on my front Left and Right) and a Velodyne sub. And yet the Audyssey EQ'd bass response sounds like its from a TV speaker, I kid you not. The Sub is almost never active, even when set to LFE+Mains.


I wont again go through everything I have tried. But Ive basically tried everything in this discussion, the bugs discussion and the Odyssey discussion. Switching Room EQ OFF or using a customised manual EQ are the only things which give normal bass for me.


I dont like excessive bass and I know I have a 100hz resonant room frequency, which I can live with.


What I cant live with is an erroneous Audyssey drastic roll-off of everything under 200hz.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/12672724
> 
> 
> 5 channel makes sense. Since I'm still on vacation, I went ahead and bi-amped the front R&L speakers and figured I ought to re-run the auto speaker setup after bi-amping. Not sure how much of a difference the bi-amping will really make but it makes me feel better. Thanks for all of your help. If I relied on Denon, I wouldn't have made this much progress.



Listen to it single wire and get a good feel for the sound. Then bi-amp it. You'll hear a definite improvement.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12672088
> 
> 
> I meant the overscan setting of your display/projector to make sure no borders is cut out from the picture. This is required as Denon allegedly messes up just the two rightmost rows of pixels.
> 
> 
> If someone has PS3 or PC connected to Denon using 1080p could they try out those test patterns: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12558172



I have a PS3 and I can confirm that there is an issue with at least one rightmost row of pixels (but I think you mean to say "columns").


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12675151
> 
> 
> This sounds exactly like what we all should be getting. But we are not.
> 
> I have full range speakers all around (with 12" drivers on my front Left and Right) and a Velodyne sub. And yet the Audyssey EQ'd bass response sounds like its from a TV speaker, I kid you not. The Sub is almost never active, even when set to LFE+Mains.
> 
> 
> I wont again go through everything I have tried. But Ive basically tried everything in this discussion, the bugs discussion and the Odyssey discussion. Switching Room EQ OFF or using a customised manual EQ are the only things which give normal bass for me.
> 
> 
> I dont like excessive bass and I know I have a 100hz resonant room frequency, which I can live with.
> 
> 
> What I cant live with is an erroneous Audyssey drastic roll-off of everything under 200hz.



Thanks for the update. I did find it interesting that when I first set the Denon up, it correctly detected the speakers (freq range/size) and the distances, but set the channel levels really high (plus 12dB). It also sent a very loud audyssey test signal to all channels (I had reset the sub prior to setting up so that it was consistent, but the sub signal was too high and "drowned" out one of the test positions). After updating to the latest firmware, the audyssey setup signal was far lower across all the channels and when finished, it was correct for speaker sizes/distances and freqs, but the channel levels were all around the 3 - 5dB mark. Obviously something changed between original firmware and version 1.60 (for NZ/Aus Denons).


----------



## JoeFinn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12675194
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 and I can confirm that there is an issue with at least one rightmost row of pixels (but I think you mean to say "columns").



Oh no, this is not good news. How on earth can they even f...k this up?


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/12672898
> 
> 
> Hey Valmont
> 
> 
> From what you describe it would appear unusual that you can't update. If you can connect to the internet radio, then you must have internet connectivity. What reset method did you use for the receiver? Check link #3816 as this usually works for the log on problem. (Turn off the receiver using the small power button, press and hold both the up and down arrows on the receiver and repower on the Denon - wait for display to flash a few times).
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the D-Link as I'm using a Netgear WPN 824. The router is set to provide the addresses for attached devices (DHCP set to ON) and the only port forwarding I use is for my X-box 360. UPnP is set to OFF as the Denon couldn't connect properly with this on. Check what IP address the Denon has set for it using Network setup, then log onto your router and check on the connected devices - the Denon should show up here. You could even permanently set the IP address for the Denon on the router by reserving the address for the Denon on the router if that option is available.



Thank you for the clarification, I did not do the reset properly I gather. I will also try checking the router.


Can I see my current fw somehow?


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12675194
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 and I can confirm that there is an issue with at least one rightmost row of pixels (but I think you mean to say "columns").



Kishiro wrote good report on this issue at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12558172 


Does Denon mess up those pixels no matter what (video) settings are used?


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffNLA* /forum/post/12670541
> 
> 
> Where did you get the notion that WEP can be broken in seconds? Can you post a link to that information. I know it can be broken... but not in seconds.


 http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...ds&btnG=Search 


or 128 bit broken in 3 minutes? (180 seconds counts right?)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...es&btnG=Search 


WEP is very insecure, there are tools that inject packets into a wireless network very quickly to gather the data needed to crack the encryption.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12672288
> 
> 
> Anybody. I'm about to buy 3808 from J&R. I am worry about not getting the latest firmware in the unit. I saw in Denon latest update firmware is already out 12/21/07. What is the latest firmware I expect to see if I buy the unit let say tomorrow. Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12672969
> 
> 
> Latest MAIN firmware in the US is 1.57. Don't worry about it though -- if you have a broadband connection then downloading the latest firmware is trivial to do (though it takes about an hour for it to complete). You don't even need to have the receiver hooked up to a monitor, in case you don't have ready access to your broadband network from wherever your TV is. You can navigate the whole process just using the display on the receiver.



I ordered mine on Dec. 24 it came with the original 1.28 firmware.
http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIFirmw...te-Web1128.pdf 

That's the firmware setup guide from the Denon product page (for some reason firmware upgrading is not included in the manual.) Apparently there have been 2 firmware releases since 1.28 but newer models will downlolad them both when you do your first firmware upgrade and take you to 1.57.

As stated it takes about an hour, mine got hung at the very last step (was done but didn't say "Complete"), but seems to be a common problem, after power cycling it was fine.


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12675194
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 and I can confirm that there is an issue with at least one rightmost row of pixels (but I think you mean to say "columns").



I haven't had this problem with either movies or games on my ps3. Maybe I just haven't noticed it though. I'll try those test patterns to make sure.


----------



## yann13

Hi,


I am asking myself a question about codec compatibilty of 3808.

Is it able to decode AC3+ and HE AAC audio ?


----------



## dmcfan

I experienced the low bass on a PCM track last night. I have both HD DVD and BD and listened to nothing but TrueHD or DTS MA tracks and enjoyed good bass throughout. I watched Casino Royale on BD last night and the only lossless track it has is PCM. All of the action scenes with explosions and the one scene with the building collapsing had nowhere near the amount of bass I was getting with the other tracks.


So should I just increase the gain when I listen to PCM tracks? What are you guys doing for this and is this something that a FW update could fix once/if released?


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12677811
> 
> 
> I experienced the low bass on a PCM track last night. I have both HD DVD and BD and listened to nothing but TrueHD or DTS MA tracks and enjoyed good bass throughout. I watched Casino Royale on BD last night and the only lossless track it has is PCM. All of the action scenes with explosions and the one scene with the building collapsing had nowhere near the amount of bass I was getting with the other tracks.
> 
> 
> So should I just increase the gain when I listen to PCM tracks? What are you guys doing for this and is this something that a FW update could fix once/if released?



You were using BD30 as player? I think there was some discussion that it might be BD30's fault, not receiver's.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12676944
> 
> 
> I haven't had this problem with either movies or games on my ps3. Maybe I just haven't noticed it though. I'll try those test patterns to make sure.



If it's not something that you noitice why would you want to run a specialized test. For myself, I have never noticed this and wouldn't spend the time running a test pattern to find something that I can't see during everyday use. I realize that there are people that thrive on these minuscule things... different strokes for different folks. I just enjoy the 3808 for what it is. Nothings perfect. If I were to believe half of the things I read here I would have trashed this unit a long time ago. Maybe I am lucky and got the one unit in the 3808 universe with no issues (same goes for my BD30 (BTW, no bass issues there) and 5271).


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12677867
> 
> 
> You were using BD30 as player? I think there was some discussion that it might be BD30's fault, not receiver's.



Yes the BD30. Really? I guess I have to look at the BD30 threads then. I know the 10 had problems but maybe they carried over to the 30, damn.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/12677948
> 
> 
> Yes the BD30. Really? I guess I have to look at the BD30 threads then. I know the 10 had problems but maybe they carried over to the 30, damn.



Check here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12659273


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12677913
> 
> 
> If it's not something that you noitice why would you want to run a specialized test. For myself, I have never noticed this and wouldn't spend the time running a test pattern to find something that I can't see during everyday use.



Reason I asked was because I'm using also my HTPC with 1080p. I know for sure that if this issue exists no matter what settings used with Denon, it would irritate me with static desktop/menus etc.


----------



## brigont

Jerry -


I have been using the Linksys WET11 ethernet bridge for my 4308 for some time now without a hitch.


Your best option would be to set up your bridge and then test it by connecting it to a computer to be sure the wireless is working correctly.


Once you know, then connect to the 3808 with automatic DNS or hand key in an IP based on your home network gateway.


Net:Net - this sounds like your linksys needs configuring rather than it being a receiver issue.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryD* /forum/post/12667493
> 
> 
> I desperately need HELP. I am trying to set up the ethernet connection to the 3808. I already have a wireless router which is operational. Do you first connect the ethernet bridge to a laptop and configure it to access ID, Security Type and Network Key, Channel No, before you connect it to the 3808?? If so, what after that?? Unfortunately, the Manual is very vague about what to do. I am trying to complete this setup in order to access Internet radio. Everything else is setup and working great.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12676726
> 
> 
> I ordered mine on Dec. 24 it came with the original 1.28 firmware.
> http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIFirmw...te-Web1128.pdf
> 
> That's the firmware setup guide from the Denon product page (for some reason firmware upgrading is not included in the manual.) Apparently there have been 2 firmware releases since 1.28 but newer models will downlolad them both when you do your first firmware upgrade and take you to 1.57.
> 
> As stated it takes about an hour, mine got hung at the very last step (was done but didn't say "Complete"), but seems to be a common problem, after power cycling it was fine.




I just bought the 3808 this morning and the salesperson told me the AV shipped to his shop on the 12/12/07. I think I have the old firmware. I'll check the version. If it is, should I upgrade to the latest firmware right away?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12679121
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808 this morning and the salesperson told me the AV shipped to his shop on the 12/12/07. I think I have the old firmware. I'll check the version. If it is, should I upgrade to the latest firmware right away?



Got my 3808 yesterday. First thing I did was plug in the monitor output and the Ethernet cable. Then checked the Network configuration in the Denon menu's. The unit had an IP assigned via DHCP. Next I printed out the update instructions and followed. Mine needed only the procedure 2. Performed the update and it went through without a hitch. Powered down the receiver after update complete displayed and the unit reset per the instructions. Then I played with Internet radio and music server for several hours. Real nice!







Update took just over 45 minutes.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/12672898
> 
> 
> Hey Valmont
> 
> 
> From what you describe it would appear unusual that you can't update. If you can connect to the internet radio, then you must have internet connectivity. What reset method did you use for the receiver? Check link #3816 as this usually works for the log on problem. (Turn off the receiver using the small power button, press and hold both the up and down arrows on the receiver and repower on the Denon - wait for display to flash a few times).
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the D-Link as I'm using a Netgear WPN 824. The router is set to provide the addresses for attached devices (DHCP set to ON) and the only port forwarding I use is for my X-box 360. UPnP is set to OFF as the Denon couldn't connect properly with this on. Check what IP address the Denon has set for it using Network setup, then log onto your router and check on the connected devices - the Denon should show up here. You could even permanently set the IP address for the Denon on the router by reserving the address for the Denon on the router if that option is available.



I have now made a proper reset, I had missed the part where the display would flash. It would now connect and start the download. However, it has now stopped during the "Sflash Firm 30 min, updating", and nothing happens.


What to do? I dont dare turning it off...


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12679121
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808 this morning and the salesperson told me the AV shipped to his shop on the 12/12/07. I think I have the old firmware. I'll check the version. If it is, should I upgrade to the latest firmware right away?



Upgrade right away. I'm not sure there is any correlation between ship-date and firmware version.


Worst case is your receiver tells you "Latest". At least you'll be sure of where you stand.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12679940
> 
> 
> I have now made a proper reset, I had missed the part where the display would flash. It would now connect and start the download. However, it has now stopped during the "Sflash Firm 30 min, updating", and nothing happens.
> 
> 
> What to do? I dont dare turning it off...



Give it time. Mine took almost one hour.


----------



## JerryD

I must be missing something!! I have connected a Linksys ethernet bridge to the 3808. The bridge is working properly and is linked to a working DSL connection via a Linksys wireless router. What next? How do I callup this connection on the 3808? What menu items activate or recognize this connection so I can get firmware updates, Internet radio, etc? I gather that this information is something that shows up on your television monitor screen just like the menu, volume, input, etc. I can't seem to find this "how to" information in the instruction manual.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12679121
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808 this morning and the salesperson told me the AV shipped to his shop on the 12/12/07. I think I have the old firmware. I'll check the version. If it is, should I upgrade to the latest firmware right away?



You don't HAVE to upgrade the firmware ever, it's purely a choice. You can read through the change-log of what went into the new Denon firmwares and read through people's experience here and decide whether you want the changes that were made.


Me, I love upgrading firmware









I set up all the wires and everything on my 3808CI and then updated the firmware before I adjusted my speakers. From what I've read there are nice changes to the GUI among other fixes that there's no reason not to get. You can do it at any time of course.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryD* /forum/post/12680700
> 
> 
> I must be missing something!! I have connected a Linksys ethernet bridge to the 3808. The bridge is working properly and is linked to a working DSL connection via a Linksys wireless router. What next? How do I callup this connection on the 3808? What menu items activate or recognize this connection so I can get firmware updates, Internet radio, etc? I gather that this information is something that shows up on your television monitor screen just like the menu, volume, input, etc. I can't seem to find this "how to" information in the instruction manual.



You need to confirm that your bridge is correctly set up to "see" the Internet. Best way to do that is to plug in a computer via ethernet and try to connect wirelessly through the bridge (not the computer's wireless card) to the Internet.


Once you've confirmed that the Bridge can indeed connect to the Internet, your best bet is to enable DHCP through the bridge (probably the default) and simply plug the ethernet cable into your Denon and you're set. The Bridge will automatically assign an IP address to the Denon, you don't have to do anything else (no setup required in the Denon GUI if the Bridge assigns an IP)


If you can't get that far, try coming back here with more details on your setup and what the actual problem is.


----------



## polcat

I love this receiver, No Bass Problems With me, I have plenty of great Tight Bass, Klipch KLF 30's front speakers Crossover at 40hz, KLF 20's for the rear,Crossover at 40hz, Definitive 15" Sub, This is the best sounding receiver I ever had, Use to own the Yamaha A1, Sony 777es, These were great receivers. This receiver beats them all.


----------



## BoilerTom

Just got a new sammy blu-ray and I'm having 1080p issues through the 3808. If I go from the DVD player to my new Sony 52xbr i can choose 1080p and 24fps on the dvd player and everything works great.


If I pass that same signal to the 3808, all the "blacks" are "blues". If I select 1080i/60 on the DVD player the color is fine. I've swapped out cables as well as trying different HDMI inputs and same issues. Everything is HDMI and 1.3 compliant.


Any ideas? To think I've got all the latest stuff and can't do 1080p


----------



## valmont74

Finally! The big fw went through, then I had a smaller one that took about 3 minutes. Still I cannot see my current fw version, where can I find it?


----------



## CPTuell

Hi all. I've been reading this and the Yamaha 3800 thread for a while now trying to decide which to get. I just jumped in with the 3808ci, Toshiba HD-A35 and the Panasonic DMP-BD30K Blu-ray. Can't wait to get it all here. Will probably be back with questions I'm sure, unless I find the answers in a previous post.

Also thanks to Dave at 6th Ave. got all 3 units for under 2K.

Thanks for all the informative posts in helping me make my decision.


----------



## CPTuell

Hi valmont74
Attachment 98222 

Check the 1st page or so of this. I think it tells how to view your current version.


Hope this helps.

 

AVR-3808CIFirmwareUpdate-Web1128.pdf 178.7861328125k . file


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12676187
> 
> 
> Kishiro wrote good report on this issue at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post12558172
> 
> 
> Does Denon mess up those pixels no matter what (video) settings are used?



I've tried different scaling settings on the Denon and NO difference.


----------



## MGNiko

Question on Audessy (sp). I used it tonite and the sound for my 5.1 theater & it sounds good....except I want to boost my sub channel by 1-2db. How can I accomplish this? It has it running at -9.5db, keeping much of the freequency really high for dialog which is nice, but it is lacking punch and depth in many scenes. I tried to do a manual imput but it just goes back to auto since the audessy is running the settings.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPTuell* /forum/post/12686407
> 
> 
> Hi valmont74
> Attachment 98222
> 
> Check the 1st page or so of this. I think it tells how to view your current version.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks, just what I was looking for!


----------



## tivodoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CPTuell* /forum/post/12685998
> 
> 
> Hi all. I've been reading this and the Yamaha 3800 thread for a while now trying to decide which to get. I just jumped in with the 3808ci, Toshiba HD-A35 and the Panasonic DMP-BD30K Blu-ray. Can't wait to get it all here. Will probably be back with questions I'm sure, unless I find the answers in a previous post.
> 
> Also thanks to Dave at 6th Ave. got all 3 units for under 2K.
> 
> Thanks for all the informative posts in helping me make my decision.



I just purchased the same receiver and Blu-ray player from 6th Avenue. I also chose the 3808ci after reading about it, the Yamaha 3800, and the Onkyo 875 on this forum. I didn't purchase an HD DVD player since I already have an A2, and Warner just announced Blu-ray exclusivity.


----------



## the_vinman

anyone PM me what this 3808 pricing from 6ave please. hope its good and still available


thx


----------



## cydog3

If I check my firmware ver I have the latest. BUT in the GUI IT says available and 0min but if you look on the front of the unit itself it shows 10 min. If I move forward and update it does take 10 min and finishes. yet when I go back in I see the same thing in the GUI and on display it never says latest shows available and times again


Thanks in advance


----------



## JayMan007

Can someone post some pictures (or point me to where some are) of the GUI.


I'm mostly interested in Volume OSD (overlay) and additional input/settings OSD.


Thanks,

JayMan.


----------



## Invisible hand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cydog3* 
If I check my firmware ver I have the latest. BUT in the GUI IT says available and 0min but if you look on the front of the unit itself it shows 10 min. If I move forward and update it does take 10 min and finishes. yet when I go back in I see the same thing in the GUI and on display it never says latest shows available and times again


Thanks in advance
I wouldn't worry about it. Our servers at work do this when I try to update some of our programes. They will act as though a file is ready to be downloaded, when all they do is verify that noting futher is needed.


See the document form Denon and manually verify all your fimware version against the ones listed on the last page.

 

AVR-3808CIFirmwareUpdate-Web1128.pdf 178.7861328125k . file


----------



## omega1138

Stupid question. Does anyone have or know if the new HP Windows Home Server works with the 3808? What I am looking to do is to store all my music on the HP server and then use the Denon to stream it. Anyone have experience with that?


Thanks


----------



## freaky007

Can anyone help me to connect a speakercraft amp to the 3808. I am using the amp to power all the speakers in my home for a whole house audio. I have hooked up both of them but for some reason i am unable to make them tal to each other. Can anyone suggest how do program the 3808 so that i can enjoy music in my whole home.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/12304353
> 
> 
> I just checked out Hairspray. While the movie is listed as being 7.1 DTS-HD MA, my receiver shows the blu ray player as only streaming 5.1. However, the New Line HD intro is in 7.1? Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> 
> Mark



I have the same problem with Rush Hour 3 (Samsung DB-P1400)


----------



## quadgirl

Hi, everyone.

Two questions I'd sure appreciate help on. 1. how can I use the "disp" button on the remote (white lettering under the return button)? I was wondering if it would provide some quick display onscreen or something worthwhile - really hoped it would show firmware info. That leads me to my 2nd question: I did the firmware update per directions on denon site. When I went to check on the unit itself I found the following and am worried about those things with zeros. Here is what my unit said: sub error: 01, then had my s/n, main ver.: 1.57, sub ver.: 00.00, DSP1: 00.00, DSP2: 00.00, ethernetIMG (letter I with numbers-don't know what it is so wasn't sure if I should post it online). Could anyone tell me if I need to try another firmware update or something due to the things with all zeros? Thanks in advance if you can help.


----------



## jegesq

I got my 3808CI shortly before Christmas, but didn't immediately update the firmware because it seemed to be working fine, and the benefits of the updates were sketchy at best. I figured I needed to learn how to use it first before messing with the updates.


Well, to make a long story short, I decided to do the firmware upgrade, so began reading the instructions available at the Denon website late Thursday night. On Friday, at about 6:00 p.m. PST, I decided to go for it.


My 3808CI is connected to my router through a pretty circuitous route: Cable modem feeds into a Belkin Pre-N wireless/wired router located in a second-story bedroom (with a lot of other equipment). I didn't want to wire my whole house, so, I ran a CAT6 cable out of one of the ports on the router, connected it to a D-Link Powerline adapter which is plugged into a wall, and then used another D-Link Powerline adapter downstairs where my Denon and the rest of my AV equipment is located. The output from the D-Link downstairs runs into a Netgear Gigabit 8-port switch. I wanted the 8 ports because I need to feed the following gear: Samsung BDP-1400 Bluray player; Toshiba HD-A35 HD-DVD player; HP Slimline computer (for browsing and media); Toshiba 52LX177; the Denon 3808CI; and another Belkin Wireless N router (which is running as an access point) so I can get good wireless coverage everywhere). Using Speedtest.net on the downstairs connection, I'm getting 3.5 mps download, and 712 kbps upload, and that's over the wireless portion; wired is a bit faster). So connectivity is pretty solid with the Denon and the internet.


Anyway, I started the firmware update for the Denon and all seemed to go very well, with each of the steps completing right on schedule....and then, with "Ether BL" showing "Updating" at "01 min" remaining, the damn thing got stuck.....refused to budge.


Now the intersting thing is that nowhere on the Denon website can you find any instructions about what to do when the firmware upgrade stalls. Nothing. Nada. There are a bunch of message threads with people asking the question, but there's really no clear answer on AVS either (at least none that I could readily find after doing a bunch of searches). And because I was doing this upgrade after 6:00 p.m. on the west coast, Denon's support line was useless to me (they are only open 9-5 EST Mon.-Fri.). So unless I could get this fixed myself, I was out of luck until next week.


Here's the solution: If your firmware upgrade gets stuck, or refuses to budge and won't complete, don't panic. Just shut off the power to the Denon and start over. Really. It's that easy. Yes, I know the instructions say don't turn off the power while the firmware is being upgraded, but apparently, no problems will be caused by doing so. At least once the DSP1 and 2 upgrades are done, which is what happened with me, turning off the power before the Ether WP, BL, etc., were done had no adverse effect.


That's it. Just shut it down. When you power back up, be sure to then shut down again, and power on a second time while you push the "up" and "down" arrow buttons on the cursor pad. The Denon's screen will blink two or three times, and then you can access the GUI and start the upgrade process all over again.


Depending on where it gets stuck, you will either have completed none, some, or most of the updating process, so that when you restart and perform the update process again, the AVR communicates with Denon's server, and only downloads those remaining updates that have not yet been installed.


I have heard and read various stories about not folks not being able to complete the upgrades unless they turn off the UPnP settings in their router, or not being able to use a PPoE connection from their provider, and all of that may be true or not, but I doubt it's the real issue with the stalling of the update process. The issue seems to be with the Denon server stalling out, or the 3808's processor stalling. As long as you have a reasonably high speed connection and you can gain initial connectivity on your 3808CI, those are probably not issues you'll have to deal with.


What may be limiting some people from completing the upgrade is QoS being enabled or not in the router's settings, and some routers I've used in the past will repeatedly drop a connection or reset it if the bandwidth is sustained at a level which is too high (in some of the early Belkin N's the QoS was simply broken). So, if you've had other issues with streaming media on whatever router you're using, you might want to change the QoS settings and see if that helps.


In any event, don't panic if your upgrade stalls. Just do it in stages and all will be well.


And yes, the upgrades are worth it. Apparently there are some very nice tweaks to the Audyssey, and after running it again, my speakers have never sounded better.


----------



## gstahl

I have a Pioneer Elite 92 but am having issues with 1080p/24 and my PS3 (Not Support on the front panel and no display, direct connect is fine). I also have some issues with HDMI sense (long sync and sense times affect the ability to select the input... All that aside...


Anyone coming from the Pioneer 92 to the 3808 (or going the other way)? Any compare and contrast opinions? I have the option to swap my 92 for a 3808 or other receiver (for the cost difference) if Pioneer can't solve the PS3 issue, thoughts on going this route?


Thanks for any information or opinions.


----------



## techtvman

does anyone else get any issues when playing an mp3 thru the net usb connection. i can browse my music and it plays fine except when i get to a certain song, i know the song is ok and not corrupt or anything most all of my music is vbr mp3 alt preset standard and some are 320kbit, so what happens when it gets to this song it it never buffers to 100% the thing gets stuck at 0% and almost seems to lockup the play interface, i can still access the menus and change sources but the play menu seems locked up.


im wondering if theres a bug in that it has an issue playing back vbr mp3s or something


the same song plays fine thru my hr20


ive got wmp sharing and tiversity just to play with it, it doesnt seem to work with my hr20 but does with the denon while wmp sharing seems to work on both


----------



## riglee

I received my beautiful new 3808CI from 6ave yesterday (Great deal - friendly personel). Today I successful updated the firmware. It went fairly straightforward. I plugged the ethernet cable from the DSL modem into the back of the 3808 and followed the instructions from the Denon site. The only confusiong part was where they listed the version numbers - the order is not as it appears in the download pdf and the columns are not true to what the display says, or at least my display. It took about 45 minutes or so.


I do have a set up question and maybe this is best asked elsewhere but ....


I have upstairs a DSL modem with wireless gateway (actiontec gt701-wg). It is connected to my desktop compouter via an ethernet cable. Downstairs is the receiver. No ethernet cable there. The 3808 is not wireless. What I would like is to have the equivalent of a wireless hub downstairs - in other words a router or a hub that I can plug the 3808 into for streaming music and internet music but that router or hub connects to the DSL modem wirelessly. Similar to a wireless print server (would that work?). Any ideas or am I way off base on what may be possible.


Now for the fun of figuring out how this system works.


Thanks


riglee


----------



## riglee

I was doing some reading and saw a term I did not know - ethernet bridge. Looks like that is what I am looking for. This is what I saw mentioned (Linksys WET11 Wireless Ethernet Bridge). I looked up info on it online and it fits the description for what I want. More fun


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MGNiko* /forum/post/12691217
> 
> 
> Question on Audessy (sp). I used it tonite and the sound for my 5.1 theater & it sounds good....except I want to boost my sub channel by 1-2db. How can I accomplish this? It has it running at -9.5db, keeping much of the freequency really high for dialog which is nice, but it is lacking punch and depth in many scenes. I tried to do a manual imput but it just goes back to auto since the audessy is running the settings.



Simplest way is to select the input that you want and the decoding type (standard or simulated), clear the menu (that is, press menu until it is off - using TV and remote) then press the remote's ENTER button. Increase the channels that you want here until desired level reached.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omega1138* /forum/post/12696126
> 
> 
> Stupid question. Does anyone have or know if the new HP Windows Home Server works with the 3808? What I am looking to do is to store all my music on the HP server and then use the Denon to stream it. Anyone have experience with that?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not specifically this setup, but I have all our CDs stored on one PC connected to the network running Windows Media Player V11. In this instance, it is a simple matter of starting windows media player, select Library drop down, then go to media sharing - allow the Denon to be shared. Make sure that the Denon has full access to your network prior to this (also make sure Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service is started and running on auto - click start, run - enter services.msc and click OK. Then scroll down to Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service and check it is on.) The other possible problems that you can run into are with your personal firewall blocking the Denon from access and/or a router setting with UPnP set to on.


Make sure you sample your music at a high rate - the Denon will automatically put on the restorer to "restore" the missing bits from the MP3 compression algorythm.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riglee* /forum/post/12702108
> 
> 
> I was doing some reading and saw a term I did not know - ethernet bridge. Looks like that is what I am looking for. This is what I saw mentioned (Linksys WET11 Wireless Ethernet Bridge). I looked up info on it online and it fits the description for what I want. More fun



A Wireless Bridge is like you mentioned about the print server - a wireless device that has an ethernet output so a single device can connect to a wireless network via it's ethernet interface.


If you only have a single ethernet ready device (the receiver) then the WET11 is not a bad investment. I use a Wireless Access Point switch which acts just like a bridge but has 4 ethernet ports so I can connect multiple devices (game consoles, receiver, DVR, etc..)


The WET11 is wireless-b and doesn't compliment a high-speed wireless network, but when just using it for the 3808CI it's all you need. You may then want to consider running it's power to the receiver's switchable outlet so it only powers on when the Denon powers on (saves keeping it powered 24/7 when not in use) However the WET11 model is pretty old and slightly buggy, if you can, upgrade the firmware on it to it's latest version for smoother operation.


----------



## riglee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12705108
> 
> 
> The WET11 is wireless-b and doesn't compliment a high-speed wireless network, but when just using it for the 3808CI it's all you need. You may then want to consider running it's power to the receiver's switchable outlet so it only powers on when the Denon powers on (saves keeping it powered 24/7 when not in use) However the WET11 model is pretty old and slightly buggy, if you can, upgrade the firmware on it to it's latest version for smoother operation.




I was looking for one last night and they seem hard to get. I saw a more expensive version but don't know how well it would work. It could be way more than I need or it may boost the wireless strength and allow me to add an old computer as a server. I will look further. The description is: Linksys WET200, Wireless-G Ethernet Bridge with PoE and 5-Port 10/100Mbps Switch.. Ethernet to Wireless 54Mbps 802.11g Bridge Adapter.


Thanks for the info


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omega1138* /forum/post/12696126
> 
> 
> Stupid question. Does anyone have or know if the new HP Windows Home Server works with the 3808? What I am looking to do is to store all my music on the HP server and then use the Denon to stream it. Anyone have experience with that?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I'm interested in this same device for networking my data to lap tops and also my 3808. I'm guessing it will work, but would also like to here from someone that made it work.


----------



## suntz

what crossover frequencies are best to use when using a sub (what to set sub crossover at also)


using deftech pro monitor200 and 200 center channel


thanks


i am using 110htz for fronts, 90 for center, sub set to 80 hz


----------



## texasdvder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasdvder* /forum/post/12672740
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for about three weeks now and I'm still having trouble understanding how to select certain devices. On the back panel there are inputs for what Denon calls HDP next to DVD and DVR next to VCR. I have reserved the HDP inputs for a Blu-ray player which should be here shortly. I plugged a cassette player into the DVR inputs.
> 
> 
> I know I can select the HDP inputs by pressing, in AMP mode, the digit 4 key twice. I can select DVR (my cassette player) by pressing the digit 7 key twice. I don't care about controlling the cassette player remotely because it doesn't have a remote control. I would like though to control the Blu-ray player when it gets here.
> 
> 
> After selecting the DVD inputs I can press the touch screen, press the DVD button in the top right, make sure I am in Device 1 mode and I can use the play/pause/stop/etc buttons successfully. For some reason Device 2 of the DVD button is CD.
> 
> 
> The diagram on page 60 of the manual shows both DVD and DVD Recorder as being Device 1 and CD and CD Recorder being Device 2. What does this mean? How do I control the HDP device? How do I control the DVR device (If I ever change it from the cassette player)?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




Anyone?


----------



## jegesq

Riglee:


If you really want to set up more than one device downstairs (your Denon, plus other devices) and don't want to run a hard-wired cable from your upstairs router/modem, you have two options:


1. A wireless bridge, connected to a hub, or


2. Buy a set of Powerline home wire network access point adaptgers and connect them both, then plug in a hub to the downstairs adapter.


Here's the rationale for both of these setups:


If you just buy an ethernet bridge, you'll only be able to connect a single device, since the Linksys WEP (and other bridges like it) only relay the signal from a wireless router to the bridge, and then allow you to connect a single device to the bridge. So, if you want to connect more than one device, you'll need to be able to share the output from the bridge. For this you need a hub. Many companies sell small hubs (e.g., Netgear, Linksys, D-Link, etc) and you can get a good Gigabit hub for about $69.00. If you only want 10/100 speed, you can use a standard hub and save about $20.


Powerline is a way of using your home wiring instead of using dedicated Cat-5 or -6 wiring in your walls. You basically connect one Powerline adapter to an open port on your upstairs router (the same one which your computer up there is connected to), and then plug it into a wall socket upstairs. It will then use your home AC powerlines as though they were Cat-5 or -6 cables. You plug the other Powerline adapter into a socket downstairs near your Denon, run a cable from it to the hub and then hook your Denon into an open port on the hub, and all should be well.


In lieu of a hub, you can also use a router which is capable of acting as an access point, such as the Belkin N or Pre-N routers. These routers allow you to turn off the routing function, but it still permits the switching/hub functions to operate.



The key thing to know is that if you already have a router upstairs, you can only have one router operating on the same network internally. So, when you hook up the second router, it cannot be operating as a router, but must be able to function as an access point/hub. The Belkin routers are especially good at functioning as access points since you can turn off NAT routing so that everything goes through the DHCP server on the router upstairs.


This will work. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## jegesq

Texasdvder:


Use the GUI interface to assign which inputs you're using for which devices. Go to the select device menu, and choose the appropriate icon. You can assign any digital, optical or HDMI inputs to a particular icon, and you can then rename the icon. Just make sure that if you're using HDMI inputs for a device that you also don't use the same analog or digital input for a different device.


----------



## doug goldberg

My 3808 is streaming very well from my HP Media Smart Home Server. The HP aggregated all my music and the Denon sees this library and plays it well via gigabit ethernet.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suntz* /forum/post/12706523
> 
> 
> what crossover frequencies are best to use when using a sub (what to set sub crossover at also)
> 
> 
> using deftech pro monitor200 and 200 center channel
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> i am using 110htz for fronts, 90 for center, sub set to 80 hz




You set the sub crossover as high as you can, well at least higher than the highest crossover point, otherwise you will have a 'hole' in the frequency response, in your case between 80 & 90 hz for your center, and between 80 and 110hz for your fronts.


Generally you set the crossover on your actual sub as high as it will go and let the receiver send the appropriate sound to each speaker and sub.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasdvder* /forum/post/12707251
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Personally, while I love the 3808, I find its Main remote with the touchscreen annoying. The 2nd zone remote has pretty much the same buttons for controlling the receiver (and a few that aren't on the main remote) but without the need to mess with that touchscreen. And it has buttons for selecting every input directly. Eventually I just programmed all those functions into my universal remote anyway, so I don't have to bother with either of the Denon remotes now.


----------



## texasdvder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jegesq* /forum/post/12711195
> 
> 
> Texasdvder:
> 
> 
> Use the GUI interface to assign which inputs you're using for which devices. Go to the select device menu, and choose the appropriate icon. You can assign any digital, optical or HDMI inputs to a particular icon, and you can then rename the icon. Just make sure that if you're using HDMI inputs for a device that you also don't use the same analog or digital input for a different device.



I did this to the Denon "HDP" input and renamed it to "Blu-ray" in honor of my soon-to-arrive Panasonic. When in "home" mode I press the 4 key the second time it shows the input as Blu-ray. To test it I plugged a VCR into the HDP inputs and it does select the proper input when the buton is pressed.


The problem is trying to use the various buttons to control the device (menu, play, pause, stop, up, down, etc). On the touch screen there is no choice for "HDP". What I guess I can do is press the "iPod" button (I have no iPod) and teach the device code to the "dev1" setting. Assuming that one of the Panasonic codes in the back of the manual will set the remote correctly this should work. There should be a more elegant way for me to control a device and a receive such as this, I would think.


As it is I have to learn to control the CD player I have to remember DVD-Dev2, for the laser disc player it is SAT/CBL-Dev1, the cable box is SAT/CBL-Dev2, etc.


Is there a better way?


----------



## texasdvder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12713728
> 
> 
> Personally, while I love the 3808, I find its Main remote with the touchscreen annoying. The 2nd zone remote has pretty much the same buttons for controlling the receiver (and a few that aren't on the main remote) but without the need to mess with that touchscreen. And it has buttons for selecting every input directly. Eventually I just programmed all those functions into my universal remote anyway, so I don't have to bother with either of the Denon remotes now.



Until now I really haven't looked at the 2nd remote, thinking it was only zone 2 type operations. Looks like it has all the main commands except for fast forward and reverse. Not sure about the play/pause combo for certain devices. Also, how do you turn devices on/off with this remote?


Thanks for the responses.


----------



## dmcfan

I ment to post this here and not in the 3808 bugs thread since it doesn't seem to be the Denon with the issue:

Ok I have the Panny BD30 blu-ray player and there seems to be a known issue with the LFE on the PCM tracks. Here is the problem and possible solution (since a FW update isn't available to correct it). This was written by a member who has really devoted a large amount of his time to this. I am not sure if the receiver can do what he asked me to try:

I dont know exactly how your Denon works, but if you have a LFE only adjustment for PCM in the menu you can bump it up 4-5db for incoming PCM ONLY that may solve your issue. The only problem is I dont know if this would affect redirected bass from the mains to the sub or not (you might want to check into that). If this also bumped redirected bass then redirected bass would at this point be 4-5db too loud. If it did not bump redirected bass and ONLY bumped the LFE channel then you should be good to go.

So can I do this and if so, how? Thanks!


----------



## GMC

In doing the "auto-setup" thing.


When I get to the auto setup screen it always says setup 5.1, when I have the system setup for 7.1. How do I get this thing to auto-setup 7.1 and how do I get it to auto setup surround A, B, A+B? It doesn't seem to matter what buttons I press, I can't get it to change.


Please please please please.


----------



## lk10

I've set up my 3808CI for 5.1 surround without a center channel speaker. I'd like to boost up the phantom center so dialogue is a little louder but am having a difficult time figuring out how to do this. Would anybody be able to help me with this? Thanks


----------



## comus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GMC* /forum/post/12717689
> 
> 
> In doing the "auto-setup" thing.
> 
> 
> When I get to the auto setup screen it always says setup 5.1, when I have the system setup for 7.1. How do I get this thing to auto-setup 7.1 and how do I get it to auto setup surround A, B, A+B? It doesn't seem to matter what buttons I press, I can't get it to change.
> 
> 
> Please please please please.



I had mine set up for 7.1. and the auto-setup worked. You definitely have the Amp-assign set for 7.1, right? Once I set that, then I had the option to change it from 5.1. I cannot download the PDF manual here at work, but I will check tonight and make sure im using the right terms.


----------



## RJonesUSC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12713728
> 
> 
> Personally, while I love the 3808, I find its Main remote with the touchscreen annoying. The 2nd zone remote has pretty much the same buttons for controlling the receiver (and a few that aren't on the main remote) but without the need to mess with that touchscreen. And it has buttons for selecting every input directly. Eventually I just programmed all those functions into my universal remote anyway, so I don't have to bother with either of the Denon remotes now.



Big time. I haven't touched that remote since I got the 3808 in mid-December. It's not very straight forward and the zone 2 remote is much more intuitive. But now that my Harmony is all setup the way I want that's the only thing I use these days...except for the PS3 controller for BD.


----------



## mdrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12696563
> 
> 
> I have the same problem with Rush Hour 3 (Samsung DB-P1400)



Same problem with Condemned (7.1 DTS:HD-HR) using a Panasonic BD 30. I'm not sure which studio made this film.


----------



## Fast GTO

Hi, trying to plug in my Klipsch RW10d via the high level IN connections using speaker wire.


I can't seem to find where I need to plug it into on the back o f the Denon.


I see where the LFE plug in is but not where I can plug the sub in via speaker cable.



On the RW10d there is a +/- set for both the right and left, so 4 total speaker wires are needed, I am stumped regarding where I need to plug it into the 3808.


----------



## captavs

I would like to connect my DVDR using component cables (which works fine) and then also be able to record from the cable box which is connected to the receiver via component video cables. Problem is the DVDR video out is Svideo which is fine since my DVDR only has Svideo in and no component cable connections for video in, however according to the Denon manual the source must be connected using same cable type to record.


Can I connect the Svideo connection from the cable box to the receiver and also have the component video connected from the cable box to the receiver? In other words can I have Svideo connections plugged in and also component connections same time. Does the 3808 always have the Svideo connections active even when component cables are plugged in?


Perhaps someone has better suggestion on setting up the DVR for recording?


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12720912
> 
> 
> Hi, trying to plug in my Klipsch RW10d via the high level IN connections using speaker wire.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find where I need to plug it into on the back o f the Denon.
> 
> 
> I see where the LFE plug in is but not where I can plug the sub in via speaker cable.
> 
> 
> 
> On the RW10d there is a +/- set for both the right and left, so 4 total speaker wires are needed, I am stumped regarding where I need to plug it into the 3808.



If you're using subwoofer with high level inputs, you need to connect it parallel to your main speakers - so just use the same connectors as your main left & right speakers use in Denon. Then you'll set your main speakers as large to make sure LFE and everything below x-over from other speakers are redirected to them and subwoofer. Adjust your subwoofer's crossover near to your main speakers -6dB point and start experimenting rest of its settings from there.


If your subwoofer has high level outputs too, you could also try connecting only your sw to Denon's main left & right connectors, and then your main speakers to your subwoofer. This way you could activate high pass filter from your subwoofer if it has one.


----------



## kpdillon

Question: Can I let my Sony XBR4 TV handle the de-interlacing and upscale my Tivo 1080i signal instead of letting the 3808 do it? I still want to go through the 3808, I just don't want the 3808 to do any video processing, just want it to pass the signal thru.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12720912
> 
> 
> Hi, trying to plug in my Klipsch RW10d via the high level IN connections using speaker wire.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find where I need to plug it into on the back o f the Denon.
> 
> 
> I see where the LFE plug in is but not where I can plug the sub in via speaker cable.
> 
> 
> 
> On the RW10d there is a +/- set for both the right and left, so 4 total speaker wires are needed, I am stumped regarding where I need to plug it into the 3808.



and returned it (good sub but needed more, the remainder of my set up is all Klipsch though)


Why would you want to set the rw10d up in that manner????


To do it, you are going to have to run the main left and right channels into the rw10d and then run wires to the main speakers.


Again, don't know why you'd want to do this.


----------



## j_london

Hey guys,


What seems to be the easiest way to stream music from a mac (os 10.3.9?) I'm trying to run Twonky on my computer, but can't seem to get it to work even though the receiver sees the network and Twonky sees the receiver (its labeled "DENON" as a client).


and thoughts?


thanks a bundle!


----------



## Fast GTO

well how do i connect up the lfe on the sub then?


I see a L/R RCA port on the back of the sub for line in but the denon unit only has a single connector on the back labeled "SW".


In the manual it shows a single line coming out of your A/V reciever "LFE/Sub out" and plugging into only the "L" for the line in on the sub.


is that accurate?


----------



## j_london




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12722548
> 
> 
> Question: Can I let my Sony XBR4 TV handle the de-interlacing and upscale my Tivo 1080i signal instead of letting the 3808 do it? I still want to go through the 3808, I just don't want the 3808 to do any video processing, just want it to pass the signal thru.



You should be able to set the output resolution to 1080i in the manual setup. I'm away from my receiver now so I can't verify, but I vaguely remember seeing that option in there somewhere.


Setting that option might set all your signals to 1080i though... I'd have to check that out.


----------



## David6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12722692
> 
> 
> well how do i connect up the lfe on the sub then?
> 
> 
> I see a L/R RCA port on the back of the sub for line in but the denon unit only has a single connector on the back labeled "SW".
> 
> 
> In the manual it shows a single line coming out of your A/V reciever "LFE/Sub out" and plugging into only the "L" for the line in on the sub.
> 
> 
> is that accurate?



this is the cable you inquiring about not necessarily monster brand but you get the idea
http://www.monstercable.com/home_av/.../subwoofer.asp


----------



## Fast GTO

Thanks, I know the cable, I am just confused as to why the sub has two connectors one L and one R when the denon only has a single LFE/SUB out.


In the manual it looks like I should go from the Denon LFE out into the L on the sub?


----------



## Fast GTO

This is what I mean.


The manual makes it look to me like I need to connect from the L on the sub to the LFE on the Denon.


What you see is all the inputs on the sub.












Here is the manual I am reading, just go to the last page.

http://www.klipsch.com/media/product...W%20manual.pdf


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12695419
> 
> 
> Can someone post some pictures (or point me to where some are) of the GUI.
> 
> 
> I'm mostly interested in Volume OSD (overlay) and additional input/settings OSD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JayMan.



Please ?


----------



## netbulger

Hi guys, thanks for all the work. After surfing the 150+ pages i'm now leaning towards the denon 3808 from the yamaha 3800. My one question i have is with the upconverting. I just bought a sharp 52' 92u with 120hz refresh. Yamaha supports that refresh but i cant seem to find info on denon. My 1 question to denon USA after being on hold for a half an hour, guy told me it was available only on Canadian models. Not a problem since i am a canuck but does this make any sense to anyone here. Thanks in advance and i apologise for my nebness. Any help here would be much appreciated.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12721288
> 
> 
> I would like to connect my DVDR using component cables (which works fine) and then also be able to record from the cable box which is connected to the receiver via component video cables. Problem is the DVDR video out is Svideo which is fine since my DVDR only has Svideo in and no component cable connections for video in, however according to the Denon manual the source must be connected using same cable type to record.
> 
> 
> Can I connect the Svideo connection from the cable box to the receiver and also have the component video connected from the cable box to the receiver? In other words can I have Svideo connections plugged in and also component connections same time. Does the 3808 always have the Svideo connections active even when component cables are plugged in?
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone has better suggestion on setting up the DVR for recording?



edit:

This just can't be done, but I'll leave my rantings here for you to read with another edit at the bottom.

/end edit


The big question is: Is your Cable Box outputting a Progressive Signal? (ie. High Def?)


The 3808 should be able to convert:

CompositeS-VideoComponent->HDMI


It cannot down-convert a Progressive signal, meaning Progressive via Component cannot be output on S-Video or Composite (and HDMI can't be downconverted at all)


Since the video output devices through the Denon are assignable, you could set up your DVDR up as 2 different devices and assign 2 different video input/outputs to it, but it involves a bit of ugliness on your TV.


All of this assumes: The Cable box is non-progressive, you can use Component cables from the Cable Box to the Denon.


1. DVD Player

- Assign the DVD Player functions on the remote to either DVD or HDP (HDP might be the way to go after seeing #2)

- Plug DVD Player Component Output into the Denon Component In (doesn't matter which one since they are assignable)

- This is your main DVD watching mode.


2. DVD Recorder

- Assign the DVD Recorder functions on the remote to either DVD or HDP, if HDP is Progressive source only (Component or HDMI) then you will have to make this DVD and the DVD Player be the HDP.

- The INPUT source on the Denon should actually be your Cable Box! (output/monitor goes to the DVDR)

- Plug S-Video Monitor OUT from Denon into DVDR INPUT

- Plug Composite Monitor OUT from Denon into TV

- Hopefully both of these are output at the same time, it looks like they are according to the back of the unit

- The reason for both is so you can see what the CableBox is outputting while you record, wouldn't want to do this blind.


I doubt the Denon streams video content through all available outputs simultaneously, but setting them up as 2 different devices (like DVD and HDP) you could tell it to use different video outputs. Of course you could always try to see if it does output Component and S-Video at the same time, simply plug an S-Video Monitor Out into the DVDR Input and see if your Component Cable box feed is watchable while you're on your DVD mode on the Denon.


Hopes this makes sense.


edit:

This still won't work 100%, you're simply not seeing the Video feed from the DVDR when recording with this setup, you're only seeing the Cable Box feed. So you miss out on stuff like video editing or whatever your DVDR lets you do.


Since you want the Output to be from the DVDR and the Input to be from the Cable Box, can you just run S-Video + Sound directly from the Cable Box to the DVDR? Why bother with the Denon at all as the middle-man? It will all be output from the DVDR via Component cables to the Denon in the end. Most Cable boxes have 2 outputs so you can output to a "VCR" and to the TV. You just need to do trial and error with the video cables and see what combinations work for you. (Again, you can't record a Hi Def signal on a DVDR without additional hardware to convert the signal.)


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12722878
> 
> 
> Thanks, I know the cable, I am just confused as to why the sub has two connectors one L and one R when the denon only has a single LFE/SUB out.
> 
> 
> In the manual it looks like I should go from the Denon LFE out into the L on the sub?



Just use any of the two. the only reason that there are two is when you are not using an AV receiver and are using the subs internal crossover for directly connected speakers. notice the two speaker out? - you wont be using them either.


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12723626
> 
> 
> Please ?



Try this post... http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post11821614


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12695419
> 
> 
> Can someone post some pictures (or point me to where some are) of the GUI.
> 
> 
> I'm mostly interested in Volume OSD (overlay) and additional input/settings OSD.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JayMan.



Here's some I posted on another site

Here's the main page with Manual setup picked, the sub menu is shown at the right










Next is the speaker setup menu with it's sub menu,










Choose channel level & you can adjust each speaker level manually,










the volume level overlay.










The menus look better than the pics show, it's hard to get a good picture of a TV screen in the dark.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netbulger* /forum/post/12723756
> 
> 
> Hi guys, thanks for all the work. After surfing the 150+ pages i'm now leaning towards the denon 3808 from the yamaha 3800. My one question i have is with the upconverting. I just bought a sharp 52' 92u with 120hz refresh. Yamaha supports that refresh but i cant seem to find info on denon. My 1 question to denon USA after being on hold for a half an hour, guy told me it was available only on Canadian models. Not a problem since i am a canuck but does this make any sense to anyone here. Thanks in advance and i apologise for my nebness. Any help here would be much appreciated.



120 Hz has zero to do with the receiver, since that is an internal process of the display. The source player isn't sending it!


----------



## terzaghi

I need help getting flac files to play on my denon.


I have flac files stored on my computer. MY denon is hooked up to my computer via ethernet.


I am trying to select a flac file from the denon gui and play it be selecting the file from the gui with the remote (while it is stored on my computer hard drive).


I updated windows media player with a patch that allowed me to add flac files to my library. Now I can see both my mp3' s and my flac files on the denon GUI but The flac files will not play (the mp3's play fine).


Does anyonw know of any software that will let me do this?


----------



## texasdvder

I just received tha Panasonic BD30K Blu-ray DVD player and plugged it into the HDP inputs (analog until I get a 1080p projector, then HDMI). The unit plays fine so far. I tried assigning the BD player to the iPod button on the display using the Panasonic DVD codes in the back of the manual. Nothing seemed to work. Can I not use this button to reassign? I tried assigning the TV-DEV1 Play button to the Panasonic Play and that worked ok.



How do the rest of you (that have this Blu-ray player) connecting it and how do you control it using the main remote? Thanks.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12722548
> 
> 
> Question: Can I let my Sony XBR4 TV handle the de-interlacing and upscale my Tivo 1080i signal instead of letting the 3808 do it? I still want to go through the 3808, I just don't want the 3808 to do any video processing, just want it to pass the signal thru.



Sure--in the GUI go to "Manual Setup" -> "HDMI Setup" -> "i/p Scaler", then you can choose between A to H, A to H & H to H, or OFF--in your case, you can choose OFF, which will disable scaling of both incoming analog and digital video signals--and by default, will also "disable" the Resolution menu setting (i.e., you won't be able to set HDMI video resolution in this menu option if i/p Scaler is set to OFF, according to the manual)...or you can select A to H, which will only scale incoming analog video signals. If you have your Tivo connected to the 3808 via HDMI, I'd suggest selecting A to H so that at least your analog signals may benefit from scaling, but your digital signals will be left untouched.


----------



## DM-UK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12725276
> 
> 
> I need help getting flac files to play on my denon.
> 
> 
> I have flac files stored on my computer. MY denon is hooked up to my computer via ethernet.
> 
> 
> I am trying to select a flac file from the denon gui and play it be selecting the file from the gui with the remote (while it is stored on my computer hard drive).
> 
> 
> I updated windows media player with a patch that allowed me to add flac files to my library. Now I can see both my mp3' s and my flac files on the denon GUI but The flac files will not play (the mp3's play fine).
> 
> 
> Does anyonw know of any software that will let me do this?



Try FUPPES (Google it, I can't post full urls yet - fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de) I'm using it on my NAS box to share the flac files without needing a PC on (With 4308). I did test it on my pc too, but you have to tweak the config a little to stop flac files being transcoded, but it does work.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasdvder* /forum/post/12725727
> 
> 
> I just received tha Panasonic BD30K Blu-ray DVD player and plugged it into the HDP inputs (analog until I get a 1080p projector, then HDMI). The unit plays fine so far. I tried assigning the BD player to the iPod button on the display using the Panasonic DVD codes in the back of the manual. Nothing seemed to work. Can I not use this button to reassign? I tried assigning the TV-DEV1 Play button to the Panasonic Play and that worked ok.
> 
> 
> 
> How do the rest of you (that have this Blu-ray player) connecting it and how do you control it using the main remote? Thanks.



Personally, I will use the dedicated remote to control the BD30 when I get mine in about a week. BUT, if not, I would try assigning using DVD with Device 1 for the DVD player, and Device 2 for the BD30. You may have to assign buttons manually with the Panny BD30 remote to the Denon remote rather than using a Panny code(since that did not work).


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12682088
> 
> 
> You don't HAVE to upgrade the firmware ever, it's purely a choice. You can read through the change-log of what went into the new Denon firmwares and read through people's experience here and decide whether you want the changes that were made.
> 
> 
> Me, I love upgrading firmware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set up all the wires and everything on my 3808CI and then updated the firmware before I adjusted my speakers. From what I've read there are nice changes to the GUI among other fixes that there's no reason not to get. You can do it at any time of course.




Thank you guys. I can't wait. They shipped my out 1/4 and It should be here this Friday. I will check the firmware 1st and do upgrade right away. I'll be back after I upgrade.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12725276
> 
> 
> I need help getting flac files to play on my denon.
> 
> 
> I have flac files stored on my computer. MY denon is hooked up to my computer via ethernet.
> 
> 
> I am trying to select a flac file from the denon gui and play it be selecting the file from the gui with the remote (while it is stored on my computer hard drive).
> 
> 
> I updated windows media player with a patch that allowed me to add flac files to my library. Now I can see both my mp3' s and my flac files on the denon GUI but The flac files will not play (the mp3's play fine).
> 
> 
> Does anyonw know of any software that will let me do this?



Hi terzaghi,

I haven't tried M$ Media Player because I don't want to use it if I can avoid it.

You can use TVersity ( http://tversity.com/download/ ) as a media server. I've tried it before with flac's.

There's a potentiel issue though if you have embedded artwork. If the artwork is above a certain size, TVersity would crash when you add folders to the library. Otherwise it works fine.


Others have suggested Twonkyvisoin ( http://www.twonkymedia.com/ ) but it's not free.


One thing I have experienced is that the 3808 would not play the flacs initially. I don't know why. I played some MP3's and then flacs played fine. I think it might be an issue with the 3808.


Good luck.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RJonesUSC* /forum/post/12719373
> 
> 
> Big time. I haven't touched that remote since I got the 3808 in mid-December. It's not very straight forward and the zone 2 remote is much more intuitive. But now that my Harmony is all setup the way I want that's the only thing I use these days...except for the PS3 controller for BD.



Get the Nyko Blu Wave Remote for the PS3 and use the IR USB dongle with the Harmony (works on my 880). The only thing that will be missing is the Power ON/OFF functionality on the PS3.


----------



## texasdvder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/12726773
> 
> 
> Personally, I will use the dedicated remote to control the BD30 when I get mine in about a week. BUT, if not, I would try assigning using DVD with Device 1 for the DVD player, and Device 2 for the BD30. You may have to assign buttons manually with the Panny BD30 remote to the Denon remote rather than using a Panny code(since that did not work).



I guess I could do that wih Device 2. Right now it is set to my Pioneer CD player. When I think about it I won't use the CD player near as often as I will the Blu-ray player. Is it true that the iPod button on the touch screen can't be set?


I like the receiver but the remote sucks.


----------



## sleepysurf

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere (couldn't find it with forum search). Will the 3808 _PASSIVELY_ pass an HDMI signal from a set-top box (Verizon Fios) to my HDTV (Sony XBR4), even when powered off? I'd have to pull my video cabinet out from the wall to test this. I'm hoping it will, so my family can simply watch HDTV as they already do (with audio only from the TV) without having to mess with the 3808 remote. I usually prefer watching/listening with full surround, and don't mind holding a handful of remotes.


----------



## 2tonedug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepysurf* /forum/post/12727753
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere (couldn't find it with forum search). Will the 3808 _PASSIVELY_ pass an HDMI signal from a set-top box (Verizon Fios) to my HDTV (Sony XBR4), even when powered off? I'd have to pull my video cabinet out from the wall to test this. I'm hoping it will, so my family can simply watch HDTV as they already do (with audio only from the TV) without having to mess with the 3808 remote. I usually prefer watching/listening with full surround, and don't mind holding a handful of remotes.




I use a Harmony 880 remote. Its totally programmable so you can put all of your other remotes in the closet.


----------



## terzaghi

ok, I updated the firmware when I got this thing sometime in Novemeber.


I look at the firmware update page and it says an update is available and it take 3 minutes to update...?


What is this update and is it really only 3 minutes long?


Thanks!


EDIT: I tried to check for a firmare update just now and the denon just says please wait.... and never does anything... hmmm?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12725017
> 
> 
> Here's some I posted on another site
> 
> the volume level overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The menus look better than the pics show, it's hard to get a good picture of a TV screen in the dark.



Thanks, the Volume overlay is what I was looking for...

I'm more interested in what will be OSD for daily functions like:


-Does this receiver also have an info that show which input is selected (if so, does it show the renamed input)?

-Will it show the Audio input onscreen? DD5.1, TrueHD, DTS MA-HD, etc.?

-Any screen shots of the GUI for Network Music playback?


Thanks,

JayMan


----------



## GMC




> Quote:
> I had mine set up for 7.1. and the auto-setup worked. You definitely have the Amp-assign set for 7.1, right? Once I set that, then I had the option to change it from 5.1. I cannot download the PDF manual here at work, but I will check tonight and make sure im using the right terms.



Thanks,

Comus


----------



## Diversion

Has anybody been able to compare the sound quality of the 3808 versus a Yamaha 3800?


Yamahas are known to be very neutral sounding out of the box but they have excellent seperation. Atleast this excellent seperation was noticed when I was able to audition the Yammy 3800 against a Pio 94.. Pio 94 sounded cheap against the Yammy.


I read about how bright Denon receivers sound but have never gotten to audition one yet since none of the local HiFi shops carry top end receivers.


I really like the feature set of the Denon and the OSD is amazing compared to the rest of the competition. If a good OSD was required, i'd go Denon.. but i'm more concerned with sound quality..


So i'd like to hear from anybody who's been able to audition the Yamahas versus this unit and their thoughts on it.


Thanks,


Jay


----------



## Diversion

Oh and another question, is the internet radio stuff built in limited to some exclusive thing Denon has setup or can you put in custom IPs of radio stations and it will play those as well? If so I could eliminate the need for a Squeezebox completely and let the 3808 handle streaming on it's own. I'm not even sure if the Yammy 3800 or other network receivers can do this either.


----------



## BH13

I have searched this thread and can't find a definite answer to my question, so my apologies if this has been answered already.


Here is my setup:


Samsung 5271 120 hz

Denon 3808

Toshiba HD-A35

DirecTV DVR HR21

PS3 for BluRay


My question is how to set up my system for optimal video performance. I have read threads in this and different forums, and I am totally confused about the best way to set this up.


1) Should I set the HR 21 to upscale everything to 1080i and passthrough the signal untouched on the Denon (allowing the Display to deinterlace)? Or should I output the signal in native resolution and allow the Denon to upscale everything to 1080p? Or should I send everything in 1080i to the Denon and allow it to deinterlace the signal?


2) Same question for the HD-A35. Allow the DVD player to upscale everything to 1080p or let the Denon do the work?


3) Can anyone comment on the Denon's ability to handle 1080p 24 signals? I have been reading on the A35 thread that people are looking for "forced" 1080p 24 due to the fact that their receivers won't handle the signal unless it is forced. What exactly are they talking about?


Thanks for any input.


BH


----------



## riglee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jegesq* /forum/post/12711010
> 
> 
> Riglee:
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> Powerline is a way of using your home wiring instead of using dedicated Cat-5 or -6 wiring in your walls. You basically connect one Powerline adapter to an open port on your upstairs router (the same one which your computer up there is connected to), and then plug it into a wall socket upstairs. It will then use your home AC powerlines as though they were Cat-5 or -6 cables. You plug the other Powerline adapter into a socket downstairs near your Denon, run a cable from it to the hub and then hook your Denon into an open port on the hub, and all should be well.
> 
> 
> This will work. If you have any questions just ask.



Thanks very much. I am looking into the powerline adapters, seeing what is availabe and has good reviews. I will let you know my experience after I decide what to do and get the equipment.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diversion* /forum/post/12729949
> 
> 
> Oh and another question, is the internet radio stuff built in limited to some exclusive thing Denon has setup or can you put in custom IPs of radio stations and it will play those as well? If so I could eliminate the need for a Squeezebox completely and let the 3808 handle streaming on it's own. I'm not even sure if the Yammy 3800 or other network receivers can do this either.



you can go to radiodenon.com and enter the mac address for your 3808 (which can be found in the GUI)


Then it asks to create a user name and password.


from there you can add the URL to any station you want and it will be available through the denon.


You can also add favorites and customize your stations through the web interface. The denon gui can be slow when navigating through the internet stations so the web feature is a faster way to set up your favorites. Plus you can add your own stations which is a plus!


I just added a station to my favorites and it said it will take up to one day for it to show up on my denon.


EDIT: I just checked my denon and the favorites showed up instantly


----------



## Ripper64

I hope there is a firmware update for the 7.1 bug on the 3808. It will play 7.1 but it won't show it in the display. This could be hardware related.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12723047
> 
> 
> This is what I mean.
> 
> 
> The manual makes it look to me like I need to connect from the L on the sub to the LFE on the Denon.
> 
> 
> What you see is all the inputs on the sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the manual I am reading, just go to the last page.
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/media/product...W%20manual.pdf



You can hook a single LFE into the left or right....you can add a Y cable to your LFE and plug into both for a possible slight benefit. I called Klipsch about this and this was the answer I was given. I didn't find any benefit to the Y cable. Just run an sub cable from the denon sub/lfe out into either of those two inputs.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diversion* /forum/post/12729949
> 
> 
> Oh and another question, is the internet radio stuff built in limited to some exclusive thing Denon has setup or can you put in custom IPs of radio stations and it will play those as well? If so I could eliminate the need for a Squeezebox completely and let the 3808 handle streaming on it's own. I'm not even sure if the Yammy 3800 or other network receivers can do this either.



Denon have his server (radiodenon) with connection to hundred of good quality stations . You can organize Favorites by groups .


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diversion* /forum/post/12729856
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to compare the sound quality of the 3808 versus a Yamaha 3800?
> 
> 
> Yamahas are known to be very neutral sounding out of the box but they have excellent seperation. Atleast this excellent seperation was noticed when I was able to audition the Yammy 3800 against a Pio 94.. Pio 94 sounded cheap against the Yammy.
> 
> 
> I read about how bright Denon receivers sound but have never gotten to audition one yet since none of the local HiFi shops carry top end receivers.
> 
> 
> I really like the feature set of the Denon and the OSD is amazing compared to the rest of the competition. If a good OSD was required, i'd go Denon.. but i'm more concerned with sound quality..
> 
> 
> So i'd like to hear from anybody who's been able to audition the Yamahas versus this unit and their thoughts on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jay



I don't heard the new Yamaha 3800 but I have the Denon 3808 and I had a few Yamaha receivers in the past and the sound of Yamaha was very tizzy in my opinion, with the exception of their flagship models. The Denon 3808 sound is warm in my opinion . But it depend of your speakers, taste and acoustics of your room.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12728278
> 
> 
> ok, I updated the firmware when I got this thing sometime in Novemeber.
> 
> 
> I look at the firmware update page and it says an update is available and it take 3 minutes to update...?
> 
> 
> What is this update and is it really only 3 minutes long?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: I tried to check for a firmare update just now and the denon just says please wait.... and never does anything... hmmm?



The 3 min update is apparently bogus. I have been able to do it to where it will say "Latest" but it will revert back after a while and the version nos never change.


----------



## bpsim

gstahl


Had the same problem with my vsx 84-tsi and ps3.Pioneer said it was the ps3 and visa versa. Finally figured out that in the PS3 meneu BD setting, turn off the 180P/24 and it should work fine. For that reason I was afraid to go to the new 94 so I opted for the 3808CI. Couldn't be happier. A much more superior Unit. My VSX 84 TSI is now for sale if anyone is interested. Unit is mint . still have box.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12728604
> 
> 
> Thanks, the Volume overlay is what I was looking for...
> 
> I'm more interested in what will be OSD for daily functions like:
> 
> 
> -Does this receiver also have an info that show which input is selected (if so, does it show the renamed input)?
> 
> -Will it show the Audio input onscreen? DD5.1, TrueHD, DTS MA-HD, etc.?
> 
> -Any screen shots of the GUI for Network Music playback?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JayMan



- YES

- Only if you dig in the menu.

- Nothing special, but it shows the song tags and by default the screen blanks out in a few seconds (no burn-in)


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepysurf* /forum/post/12727753
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere (couldn't find it with forum search). Will the 3808 _PASSIVELY_ pass an HDMI signal from a set-top box (Verizon Fios) to my HDTV (Sony XBR4), even when powered off?



If powered off...no.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/12730024
> 
> 
> 1) Should I set the HR 21 to upscale everything to 1080i and passthrough the signal untouched on the Denon (allowing the Display to deinterlace)? Or should I output the signal in native resolution and allow the Denon to upscale everything to 1080p? Or should I send everything in 1080i to the Denon and allow it to deinterlace the signal?
> 
> 
> 2) Same question for the HD-A35. Allow the DVD player to upscale everything to 1080p or let the Denon do the work?
> 
> 
> BH



Regarding #1--you'll get different answers based in part on whether the HD channel you're watching is broadcasting in 1080i or 720p. Having said--and notwithstanding--that, I have an HR20 connected (through the 3808) to a Panny 768p plasma via HDMI; the HR20 is configured to output the video signal as 1080i regardless of whether the channel is broadcasting in 1080i/720p/whatever. I have the 3808 configured so as to not do any video processing (scaling/deinterlacing) on any video signals being sent to it via HDMI; this allows the 1080i signal coming from the HR20 to pass through the 3808 on its way to my Panny untouched (or so Denon says--someone elsewhere had stated that there is some kind of video processing taking place regardless of what video settings you enable/disable on the 3808). Also, if you choose to believe/accept the 3808's less-than-stellar 1080i to 1080p deinterlacing performance, you should just let the 1080i signal coming from your HR21 pass through untouched by the 3808.


Regarding #2--depends on which of the three devices (A35, 3808, or 1080p display) has the better deinterlacing performance. The 3808 comes into play only if you choose to configure the A35 to output at 1080i and you elect to have the 3808 do the deinterlacing; otherwise, you can let either the A35 or the 1080p display do it. In any case, try all three options and let your eyes decide if you're uncertain as to which of the three devices has the best deinterlacer chip.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12724572
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> This just can't be done, but I'll leave my rantings here for you to read with another edit at the bottom.
> 
> /end edit
> 
> 
> The big question is: Is your Cable Box outputting a Progressive Signal? (ie. High Def?)
> 
> 
> The 3808 should be able to convert:
> 
> CompositeS-VideoComponent->HDMI
> 
> 
> It cannot down-convert a Progressive signal, meaning Progressive via Component cannot be output on S-Video or Composite (and HDMI can't be downconverted at all)
> 
> 
> Since the video output devices through the Denon are assignable, you could set up your DVDR up as 2 different devices and assign 2 different video input/outputs to it, but it involves a bit of ugliness on your TV.
> 
> 
> All of this assumes: The Cable box is non-progressive, you can use Component cables from the Cable Box to the Denon.
> 
> 
> 1. DVD Player
> 
> - Assign the DVD Player functions on the remote to either DVD or HDP (HDP might be the way to go after seeing #2)
> 
> - Plug DVD Player Component Output into the Denon Component In (doesn't matter which one since they are assignable)
> 
> - This is your main DVD watching mode.
> 
> 
> 2. DVD Recorder
> 
> - Assign the DVD Recorder functions on the remote to either DVD or HDP, if HDP is Progressive source only (Component or HDMI) then you will have to make this DVD and the DVD Player be the HDP.
> 
> - The INPUT source on the Denon should actually be your Cable Box! (output/monitor goes to the DVDR)
> 
> - Plug S-Video Monitor OUT from Denon into DVDR INPUT
> 
> - Plug Composite Monitor OUT from Denon into TV
> 
> - Hopefully both of these are output at the same time, it looks like they are according to the back of the unit
> 
> - The reason for both is so you can see what the CableBox is outputting while you record, wouldn't want to do this blind.
> 
> 
> I doubt the Denon streams video content through all available outputs simultaneously, but setting them up as 2 different devices (like DVD and HDP) you could tell it to use different video outputs. Of course you could always try to see if it does output Component and S-Video at the same time, simply plug an S-Video Monitor Out into the DVDR Input and see if your Component Cable box feed is watchable while you're on your DVD mode on the Denon.
> 
> 
> Hopes this makes sense.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> This still won't work 100%, you're simply not seeing the Video feed from the DVDR when recording with this setup, you're only seeing the Cable Box feed. So you miss out on stuff like video editing or whatever your DVDR lets you do.
> 
> 
> Since you want the Output to be from the DVDR and the Input to be from the Cable Box, can you just run S-Video + Sound directly from the Cable Box to the DVDR? Why bother with the Denon at all as the middle-man? It will all be output from the DVDR via Component cables to the Denon in the end. Most Cable boxes have 2 outputs so you can output to a "VCR" and to the TV. You just need to do trial and error with the video cables and see what combinations work for you. (Again, you can't record a Hi Def signal on a DVDR without additional hardware to convert the signal.)



Thanks very much for your thoughts! You helped me decided. I ended up running the Svideo also off the back the cable box and coax audio directly to the DVDR.


The monitor out Svideo does not appear to simultanous output when composite video monitor out being used. I expect the monitor #2 composite output does work same time as #1 composite monitor but my DVDR does not have a composite in.


I have the cable box set to 480I since I'm running a Sony Wega flat tube interlaced display.



Cheers


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12304372
> 
> 
> Yes, please do tell me how the new one work. Did the store have any theory on what may have caused this?
> 
> I contacted my store today, and they told me to bring in the reciever so they could conduct some tests over night with a gadget that would meassure the outputs and any irregularities.



You guys still getting the random popping sound? I noticed this every once in a while I get a slight pop when watching cable. Using the digital optical connection. Any luck determining why this happens?


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12738448
> 
> 
> this allows the 1080i signal coming from the HR20 to pass through the 3808 on its way to my Panny untouched (or so Denon says--someone elsewhere had stated that there is some kind of video processing taking place regardless of what video settings you enable/disable on the 3808).



So, this is a very interesting comment. It would have to touch the signal to overlay on screen volume, wouldn't it? I know the Yamaha 3800 has the ABT1010 chip and does not overlay the volume bars on screen, it will just pass thru any HDMI signal above either 480p or 720p.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/12730024
> 
> 
> I have searched this thread and can't find a definite answer to my question, so my apologies if this has been answered already.
> 
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Samsung 5271 120 hz
> 
> Denon 3808
> 
> Toshiba HD-A35
> 
> DirecTV DVR HR21
> 
> PS3 for BluRay
> 
> 
> My question is how to set up my system for optimal video performance. I have read threads in this and different forums, and I am totally confused about the best way to set this up.
> 
> 
> 1) Should I set the HR 21 to upscale everything to 1080i and passthrough the signal untouched on the Denon (allowing the Display to deinterlace)? Or should I output the signal in native resolution and allow the Denon to upscale everything to 1080p? Or should I send everything in 1080i to the Denon and allow it to deinterlace the signal?
> 
> 
> 2) Same question for the HD-A35. Allow the DVD player to upscale everything to 1080p or let the Denon do the work?
> 
> 
> 3) Can anyone comment on the Denon's ability to handle 1080p 24 signals? I have been reading on the A35 thread that people are looking for "forced" 1080p 24 due to the fact that their receivers won't handle the signal unless it is forced. What exactly are they talking about?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> 
> BH




I also have a 5271 (as of 1/3) and with the limited testing I have done I cannot tell a difference with passing my DISH signal straight through or having the 3808 do the heavy lifting. Either way I get a fantastic picture. This is easy enough to test because all you have to do is flip the scaler on or off on the 3808. For the time being I have left the scaler on. Beats me why CNET said the deinterlacing was bad because this has not been my experience.


With my BD30 either the player does the upconverting of the SD material or the 1080P signal gets passed through by default to the 5271.


The 5271 set handles 1080P/24 just fine. It is passed straight through to the 5271. The OSD on the 3808 lets you check what signals your monitor supports. Also, my BD30 shows the 24P feature as being enabled (this is not an option that can be toggled on this device).


Hope this helps.


----------



## JerryD

I am beginning to think that I have a bad ethernet connection. I have connected a working ethernet bridge to the 3808 ethernet connection and-nothing!! I simply don't know what buttons to push on the remote to get any life out of the receiver insofar as displaying anything remotely connected to the network. As a last ditch effort, I am going to take the receiver and connect it directly to the DSL connection for my computer. However, I don't see what, if any, difference this will make as the ethernet bridge is just like a direct connection. I have tried the bridge on both my laptops and it works like a charm. Am I missing something?? Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?? I would appreciate any help in this regard.


----------



## terzaghi

Jerry, what happens when you try to go to the internet radio stations under the net/usb section of the denon?


Try this with your wireless bridge:


plug the wireless bridge into the wall next to your denon, and plug the ethernet cable from the bridge into your labtop. Select your home network and enter any security keys needed to access the network. once you verify that the network is connnect via the bridge take the ethernet cable out of the back of the lap to and plug it into the denon WITHOUT UNPLUGGING THE BRIDGE FROM THE WALL.


See if you can connect to internet radio/media on your network then.


Also, what wirless bridge are you using?


----------



## internetgardener

Hi Everyone,


After searching the forum and reading everyones comments I wanted to get a general consensus as to how people are connecting their HTPC to their 3808 and what sort of settings on the Denon they are using.


My HTPC has on-board optical sound out and I have the GT8800 video card. I had planned to hook both the audio(via optical) and video (DVI-HDMI) to the Denon and push video to my Sanyo Z5 (via HDMI) and let the Denon push the sound out.


Are there any 'trick's or 'gottas' that I need to be aware of? On the Denon there are so many settings I am still trying to figure out how to setup the HDMI and the optical in ports to maximize performs - has anyone setup this up before?


Any thoughts/help would be GREATLY appreciated.


Cheers,

IG


----------



## JerryD

Thanks-I'll try that. As you can tell, I'me desperate for any help that can facilitate a connection. My wireless system is Lynksys. The bridge is the Linksys WET54G


----------



## Fast GTO

Anyone know if this remote works with the 3808?

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...s/372&cl=us,en


----------



## SushiBill

I've been using my 40gig mp3 player through the usb and love it. So, I went out and bought a Free Agent Pro (Seagate) 500gig external USB/eSata drive for all of my music. Did want to wear out my mp3 player and...the mp3 player won't play the FLAC files I love so much.


So, after getting everything onthe 500gig, I hook it up and it won't play. Come to fnid out, it is preformatted NTFS and the 3808 only recognizes FAt 16/32. That really honks me off! I hope they update that in firmware.


Anyone know how to format a drive with FAT 32 under vista???


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *internetgardener* /forum/post/12741446
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> After searching the forum and reading everyones comments I wanted to get a general consensus as to how people are connecting their HTPC to their 3808 and what sort of settings on the Denon they are using.
> 
> 
> My HTPC has on-board optical sound out and I have the GT8800 video card. I had planned to hook both the audio(via optical) and video (DVI-HDMI) to the Denon and push video to my Sanyo Z5 (via HDMI) and let the Denon push the sound out.
> 
> 
> Are there any 'trick's or 'gottas' that I need to be aware of? On the Denon there are so many settings I am still trying to figure out how to setup the HDMI and the optical in ports to maximize performs - has anyone setup this up before?



I'm using a very similar setup (8600GTS card) with no problems. I suspect that the video card needs to be HDCP compliant. I did have problems with the MyHD DVI output (probably because it isn't HDCP) and went to Component there as I use it only as a backup.


I set the HTPC and the Denon to the native resolution of my Panasonic PT-AX100 projector and set the Denon to NOT convert the video. I can still get the GUI under those conditions.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12742982
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this remote works with the 3808?
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...s/372&cl=us,en



Yep, that's what I use.


----------



## BH13

Thanks for the two replies regarding video upscaling. I appreciate all the help. I guess the best answer is probably to let my eyes do the testing.


----------



## polcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Diversion* /forum/post/12729856
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to compare the sound quality of the 3808 versus a Yamaha 3800?
> 
> 
> Yamahas are known to be very neutral sounding out of the box but they have excellent seperation. Atleast this excellent seperation was noticed when I was able to audition the Yammy 3800 against a Pio 94.. Pio 94 sounded cheap against the Yammy.
> 
> 
> I read about how bright Denon receivers sound but have never gotten to audition one yet since none of the local HiFi shops carry top end receivers.
> 
> 
> I really like the feature set of the Denon and the OSD is amazing compared to the rest of the competition. If a good OSD was required, i'd go Denon.. but i'm more concerned with sound quality..
> 
> 
> So i'd like to hear from anybody who's been able to audition the Yamahas versus this unit and their thoughts on it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jay



I just sold my Yamaha Z1, And I bought the 3808. The 3808 sounds great, To me it sounds better then the Yamaha, The 3808 is no brighter then the Yamaha, As a matter of fact, The Yamaha sounds brighter then the 3808. I always loved the Yamaha's, But I must tell you the Denon 3808 is a fantastic sounding receiver.


----------



## socaler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *internetgardener* /forum/post/12741446
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> After searching the forum and reading everyones comments I wanted to get a general consensus as to how people are connecting their HTPC to their 3808 and what sort of settings on the Denon they are using.
> 
> 
> My HTPC has on-board optical sound out and I have the GT8800 video card. I had planned to hook both the audio(via optical) and video (DVI-HDMI) to the Denon and push video to my Sanyo Z5 (via HDMI) and let the Denon push the sound out.
> 
> 
> Are there any 'trick's or 'gottas' that I need to be aware of? On the Denon there are so many settings I am still trying to figure out how to setup the HDMI and the optical in ports to maximize performs - has anyone setup this up before?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/help would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> IG



i am connected via dvi to hdmi from an nvidia 7950 GT.


currently outputting from denon to an HDCP monitor.


my HDCP doesn't get through the denon, so i used anydvd hd to remedy that.


when i bring up the menu, instead of getting the GUI, the signal to my monitor just dies.


i have it set to pass-through only. not quite sure why it just blanks out yet.


i also run audio via digital coax.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fast GTO* /forum/post/12742982
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this remote works with the 3808?
> 
> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...s/372&cl=us,en



It's what I use. Still setting up some devices but it appears to work well with the 3808.


----------



## proctoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12743325
> 
> 
> I'm using a very similar setup (8600GTS card) with no problems. I suspect that the video card needs to be HDCP compliant. I did have problems with the MyHD DVI output (probably because it isn't HDCP) and went to Component there as I use it only as a backup.
> 
> 
> I set the HTPC and the Denon to the native resolution of my Panasonic PT-AX100 projector and set the Denon to NOT convert the video. I can still get the GUI under those conditions.



I bought my 3808 today and am trying also to hook up with my HTPC. I have the DVI out on my 8600GTS going to HDMI and the optical out of my HTPC all to the 3808 and then HDMI to my XBR. I was surprised but I got sound and video on my first attempt. The problem is that my video is not full screen now. I am guessing that if the signal is passed thru the 3808 I will get back my full screen video, as before. Is this correct and if so how do I tell the 3808 not to scale the video? Newb question I am sure. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wldchld22

so i have my samsung BDP 1400 hooked up with monster 1000 hdmi 1.3 to the 3808.


i have one question....


when i play a blu-ray in dts hd should it say dts hd on the receiver? the receiver only says dts surround.


when i play a blu-ray with dolby true hd it says dolby digital on the receiver.


is this correct? or should it say something else?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wldchld22* /forum/post/12746926
> 
> 
> so i have my samsung BDP 1400 hooked up with monster 1000 hdmi 1.3 to the 3808.
> 
> 
> i have one question....
> 
> 
> when i play a blu-ray in dts hd should it say dts hd on the receiver? the receiver only says dts surround.
> 
> 
> when i play a blu-ray with dolby true hd it says dolby digital on the receiver.
> 
> 
> is this correct? or should it say something else?




I am not home this week to test it but if I remember correctly when I played Spiderman 3 last week on my BD30 I saw True HD on the display of the 3808. There are settings on the BD30 (set to bitstream) that need to be configured to get it to pass True HD and DTS.


----------



## towerz

Formatting Fat32 in Vista:

http://forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=729748 


There are 2 solutions in that thread, one at the bottom of the first page talks about using a Linux Boot CD and formatting via Linux. On the second page seems a much easier solution:


Open a command propt (Start->Run->"cmd")

and type:


format [drive letter]: /FS:FAT32


Supposedly after Windows 2000 MS put a 32GB limit on formatting via Fat32, but that command line format might work according to the forum.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wldchld22* /forum/post/12746926
> 
> 
> so i have my samsung BDP 1400 hooked up with monster 1000 hdmi 1.3 to the 3808.
> 
> 
> i have one question....
> 
> 
> when i play a blu-ray in dts hd should it say dts hd on the receiver? the receiver only says dts surround.
> 
> 
> when i play a blu-ray with dolby true hd it says dolby digital on the receiver.
> 
> 
> is this correct? or should it say something else?



I have the same setup and Dolby HD and DTS HD/DTS HD MA show up.

Do you have the 1400 set to Bitstream??


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/12746842
> 
> 
> I bought my 3808 today and am trying also to hook up with my HTPC. I have the DVI out on my 8600GTS going to HDMI and the optical out of my HTPC all to the 3808 and then HDMI to my XBR. I was surprised but I got sound and video on my first attempt. The problem is that my video is not full screen now. I am guessing that if the signal is passed thru the 3808 I will get back my full screen video, as before. Is this correct and if so how do I tell the 3808 not to scale the video? Newb question I am sure. Thanks in advance.



For each input (individually) there is an option to turn off video conversion. In the setup GUI, select the input that the HTPC is connected to and you can navigate to that option.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12739737
> 
> 
> You guys still getting the random popping sound? I noticed this every once in a while I get a slight pop when watching cable. Using the digital optical connection. Any luck determining why this happens?



I did the full reset (after som fumbling) and then made all available upgrades. I have used it quite much, and have not detected any pops. Mind, I have a new Blu-ray player Panasonic BD 30 (instead of my old Samsung P1200), so if the pops dont show up again, it was the players fault.


I will try more BD discs and will tell if the pops return.


----------



## gtrplyr

I have a question for you fine folks. I just setup my 3808 yesterday but I have a question.


In the room, we have a 6.1 speaker setup. The manual tells me that if I am using a center surround back speaker, I must hook it up to the Left Surround Back on the receiver.


This is fine and it works as it should.


HOWEVER, Since I have this speaker hooked up, I can't use the Surr. Back/Amp Assign L and R for my 2 speakers outside.


My old receiver has a Speaker A and Speaker B switch...it had my L and R external speakers connected and I could turn them on and off with the switch.


I guess my question is...How can I utilize my 6.1 speakers inside, as well as 2 speakers outside? Its fine if they all play the same thing...but I'd like to be able to turn the external speakers on and off. It looks like since I'm using a center surround back speaker inside, it takes away my option to use my 2 external speakers. It seems silly since I have the Surround B speaker jacks free...or can i hook my externals up to those?


Any ideas?


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtrplyr* /forum/post/12752755
> 
> 
> I have a question for you fine folks. I just setup my 3808 yesterday but I have a question.
> 
> 
> In the room, we have a 6.1 speaker setup. The manual tells me that if I am using a center surround back speaker, I must hook it up to the Left Surround Back on the receiver.
> 
> 
> This is fine and it works as it should.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, Since I have this speaker hooked up, I can't use the Surr. Back/Amp Assign L and R for my 2 speakers outside.
> 
> 
> My old receiver has a Speaker A and Speaker B switch...it had my L and R external speakers connected and I could turn them on and off with the switch.
> 
> 
> I guess my question is...How can I utilize my 6.1 speakers inside, as well as 2 speakers outside? Its fine if they all play the same thing...but I'd like to be able to turn the external speakers on and off. It looks like since I'm using a center surround back speaker inside, it takes away my option to use my 2 external speakers. It seems silly since I have the Surround B speaker jacks free...or can i hook my externals up to those?
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Just hook up the surround B to your outside speakers. You can turn the surround speaker with A, B, or A+B from your remote.


----------



## Erock1

I was hoping a member that has the 3808 connected to a DLP display could provide a little feedback. I would like to purchase the 3808 to replace my 2807. I have a Sammy HT-L6189S DLP. My concern is the 3808's upscaling using Faroudja. I had a bad experience with an Oppo player that also had a Fraoudja scaler and it caused bad Marco Blocking. Anyone out there have a similar setup?


TIA,

Erock


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12749505
> 
> 
> Formatting Fat32 in Vista:
> 
> http://forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=729748
> 
> 
> There are 2 solutions in that thread, one at the bottom of the first page talks about using a Linux Boot CD and formatting via Linux. On the second page seems a much easier solution:
> 
> 
> Open a command propt (Start->Run->"cmd")
> 
> and type:
> 
> 
> format [drive letter]: /FS:FAT32
> 
> 
> Supposedly after Windows 2000 MS put a 32GB limit on formatting via Fat32, but that command line format might work according to the forum.



An alternative solution would be to download the Seagate disk utility that includes a disk formatter that can format disks in FAT32; the caveat to using this software is that it will "unlock" the (FAT32) formatting option only if it can detect at least one Seagate hard drive (either internal or external) on your system. Since one of my external hard drives is indeed a Seagate, I was good to go; note that, as long as it is able to find at least one Seagate drive, it will permit you to use the utility to format ANY branded hard drive connected (that it can detect) on your system.


I know this is possible because I used it to successfully format a Fujitsu 2.5" hard drive (enclosed in a 2.5" USB enclosure) as FAT32 on my Windows XP Pro system.


----------



## gtrplyr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12753277
> 
> 
> Just hook up the surround B to your outside speakers. You can turn the surround speaker with A, B, or A+B from your remote.



I was under the impression the SUrround B speakers output the same thing as the Surround A speakers, which would not be the same as if they were just a pair of stereo speakers.


----------



## kktk

anyone have any trouble playing playlists?


I can get to internet radio, play music through my comp...but playlists dont seem to be reliable....sometimes they show up...sometimes they dont. it doesnt work 90% of the time.


I m wired.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12743140
> 
> 
> I've been using my 40gig mp3 player through the usb and love it. So, I went out and bought a Free Agent Pro (Seagate) 500gig external USB/eSata drive for all of my music. Did want to wear out my mp3 player and...the mp3 player won't play the FLAC files I love so much.
> 
> 
> So, after getting everything onthe 500gig, I hook it up and it won't play. Come to fnid out, it is preformatted NTFS and the 3808 only recognizes FAt 16/32. That really honks me off! I hope they update that in firmware.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to format a drive with FAT 32 under vista???



Ok, fouind the fix. fdisk doesn't do it with vista. Neither does format..or partition magic.


Seagate makes a software utility called disc wizard. Did the job in about 30 secs. I gotta say, these free agent pro drives are pretty slick.


----------



## spann-man

Forgive me if some of this is already answered in this thread as I could not find it. I am considering using this reciever as a pre-amp until what I am looking for is available. I have two HDMI sources forced to 1080p24 and a cable box that will come into this unit. I would pass through these sources to a projector via HDMI. No problem. I also need to output 720p via component to a HDTV. They will not be used at the same time and I cannot output via HDMI into a splitter as I am forcing the 1080p24 and the HDTV will not accept that resolution.


The reason for this is the cable box automatically changes to 1080i when connected to the projector and the HDTV has issue with 1080i (don't ask but it does) and stays at that resolution when you go back to the HDTV. I also cannot output the PS3 to the HDTV as 1080p24 is forced so to get it to work on the HDTV you have to power up the projector and change resolutions on the PS3. Kind of a pain but I can make it work but when I am not around I don't really want my wife to try this if you know what I mean.


So the main question is can the projector downconvert 1080p24 to 720p via component while leaving the HDMI output as passthrough?


Thanks


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtrplyr* /forum/post/12754222
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the SUrround B speakers output the same thing as the Surround A speakers, which would not be the same as if they were just a pair of stereo speakers.



Correct. A and B are the same, each has two speakers for stereo effect if you set them as 6.1 surround.


----------



## JerryD

Well, here I am, still trying to get connected. And still wondering if my ethernet connection on the 3808 is operative. Would someone please tell me how to tell if I am indeed connected. For instance, how do you go into the menu for firmware upgrades? Nothing magically shows up on my menu screen indicating choices for upgrades, etc. It does say "wired" on my network page, but that porbably just means that it recognizes a cable pluged into the back.


----------



## homerhitter

So, I have pretty much decided on getting this reciever over the Onkyo 875 this weekend, mainly because I've heard stories of the Onkyos getting too hot and catching fire, and the reciever will be in a tight space.


What made you guys choose this reciever out of the competition? Are you happy with it? What do you like most? Anything you dislike about the reciever?


Thanks, I'm really excited for this. It will be my first surround sound set-up.


----------



## sjadelson

Hi guys, a couple of questions. (Apologies if these have been covered already, but I didn't catch them on a search and I don't have time to read all 3000+ posts.







)


My TV is barely pre-HDMI, and I'm not replacing it soon. I have the 3808 on the way (arriving Tuesday) and need at least one HDMI for lossless sound off of the PS3.


Here are my questions:


1) Can I hook the PS3 HDMI *and* component out to the 3808, connect the 3808 component out to my tv, and get 1080i from the component out and audio only via the HDMI? The video convert table in the 3808 manual [p.80... I downloaded it] seems to imply that this is the case, but can someone confirm?


2) Has anyone noticed any noticeable video signal loss of using the 3808 as a non-HDMI video switcher? (specifically, component)


2a) Can anyone speak to the video conversion in the 3808 from S-video to component out?


I currently have five video sources hooked to the TV.... two component and three S-video. It would be nice to have ONE component out from the 3808 to the TV and let it (the TV) act as a monitor. It's not THAT big of a deal, I could continue to change inputs, but it'd be sweet if I could forgo that.


Thanks!


----------



## thomsens

I have hdmi, component and a single composite source. My tv is HDMI connected. The hdmi and component sources work perfectly for video and sound automaticly, but I can't seem to get the composite to show up on the TV and I don't think the analog audio works for that source either. Is there a trick I'm missing? how do you configure this?


----------



## seanprizzle

Please Help!


I am a relative novice looking to solve a big problem. I purchased the 3808ci based on the reviews everyone on this board gave it. I got the first one at a retail store near by so that I could "try" it out without risk of losing my money if I wasn't happy. I fell in love with it right away. Here comes the problem.


I ordered a 2nd one on the internet (to save a couple hundred dollars) and received a brand new receiver days later. I hooked it up the same way the other one was set and BLAM, no sound. I get video fine on all but my cable which flickers on and off every few minutes. Let me provide a few details:


I have the following sources connected to my receiver:


1. Samsung HLT6187S 61" Slim LED Engine 1080p DLP HDTV

2. Samsung upconverting DVD player

3. Playstation 3

4. Comcast (Motorola) HD DVR


All are connected via HDMI and all worked on the previous receiver. Can anyone give me some advice on what to check to make sure i didn't get a defective receiver? One other thing I noticed was the signal always appears to come in as analog, not digital. If I am asking in the wrong area of this board, please direct me to the correct one. Also, if someone has a good number to Denon I can get some tech support, that would be great. Thank you all for any help you can give me.


----------



## zarono

I have a Sony BPS-301 BD player hooked to my 3808. When playing a BD that has Dolby True HD, I cannot get the receiver to display anything but Multi-channel In, rather than Dolby True HD. What is going on here?


----------



## at4iowa

nm


----------



## spie2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12758987
> 
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Can I hook the PS3 HDMI *and* component out to the 3808, connect the 3808 component out to my tv, and get 1080i from the component out and audio only via the HDMI? The video convert table in the 3808 manual [p.80... I downloaded it] seems to imply that this is the case, but can someone confirm?
> 
> 
> 2) Has anyone noticed any noticeable video signal loss of using the 3808 as a non-HDMI video switcher? (specifically, component)
> 
> 
> 2a) Can anyone speak to the video conversion in the 3808 from S-video to component out?
> 
> 
> I currently have five video sources hooked to the TV.... two component and three S-video. It would be nice to have ONE component out from the 3808 to the TV and let it (the TV) act as a monitor. It's not THAT big of a deal, I could continue to change inputs, but it'd be sweet if I could forgo that.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1) This works just fine. I have the same setup: PS3 => hdmi => denon3808 for sound and PS3 => component => denon3808 => beamer for video


2) All my sources (xbox, PS3 and Digicorder) are hooked up by component to my denon3808 which is connected by component to a beamer and by S-video







to an old CRT TV. No loss in quality !


2a) I don't have experience with upscaling S-video to component, since my sources are hooked up by component.


Best regards,

pete


----------



## jattsp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zarono* /forum/post/12761281
> 
> 
> I have a Sony BPS-301 BD player hooked to my 3808. When playing a BD that has Dolby True HD, I cannot get the receiver to display anything but Multi-channel In, rather than Dolby True HD. What is going on here?



your player cannot bitstream the advanced codecs such as true hd and dts master, and cannot decode them internally as well i believe, if i'm not mistaken. If you want to bitstream, you will either have to go with the panasonic bd-30 or the sammy 1400. I'd stay away from the samsung it has many bugs that need be worked out, and the panny is best stand alone available.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryD* /forum/post/12756820
> 
> 
> Well, here I am, still trying to get connected. And still wondering if my ethernet connection on the 3808 is operative. Would someone please tell me how to tell if I am indeed connected. For instance, how do you go into the menu for firmware upgrades? Nothing magically shows up on my menu screen indicating choices for upgrades, etc. It does say "wired" on my network page, but that porbably just means that it recognizes a cable pluged into the back.



Jerry, you should try 2 things.


First go look to see if your Denon is pulling an IP address.

Go to the Manual Setup Menu then to the Network, and check the Network Info to get your IP.


Next, for Firmware, follow the instructions that from the Denon website.
http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIF...te-Web1128.pdf 


There really isn't anything you need to "do" on the Receiver once you plug in the Ethernet cable, it should pick up an IP (provided you have DHCP assigning it an IP, or else you WILL have to set up a static IP through the Receiver)


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jattsp* /forum/post/12761747
> 
> 
> your player cannot bitstream the advanced codecs such as true hd and dts master, and cannot decode them internally as well i believe, if i'm not mistaken. If you want to bitstream, you will either have to go with the panasonic bd-30 or the sammy 1400. I'd stay away from the samsung it has many bugs that need be worked out, and the panny is best stand alone available.




+1 with the BD30 recommendation. Mine works great with the 3808.


----------



## AudioBear

A couple of days ago I set up my new 3808 and everything went fine until I tried to get online using an Apple Airport Express as a bridge to an Apple Airport Basestation system. I finally got it to work with some PM help of a forum member. I am posting because the solution to the problem may be helpful to others. It is a lesson in not ignoring the little things.


I configured my AE and AX as a WDS main and remote. I used WPA2 Personal security and a closed network (access control is also on for specific clients). I don't know if it really matters but I picked it up on this and other forums that one should use the same name for the base station and remote (this does not bother anything, the software just adds a "2" to the remote's name). I also put the two airports on the same channel. The internet setup is DHCP--nothing to set as has been said before. I connected a MacBookPro via ethernet with it's airport turned off and it was issued an IP by DHCP through the ethernet bridge. I was online with the laptop so I was sure I would be online with the Denon.


That was not the case. The Denon was not issued an IP nor could it be set up manually as others have done. To make a long story shorter, after much thrashing around, I replaced the shiny new ethernet cable I bought for this installation with an old cable from a box of tangled old wires and it worked fine. The ethernet connector on the old cable seemed to make a better fit into the Denon--both worked with the laptop. When I inserted the old cable in the Denon, it made a solid click and snapped in place--the effect was quite as positive with my new cable. The 3808 was issued an IP address and I was able to update the software.


The moral of the story I guess is not to overlook the simple things. If everything is set right and should be working but doesn't, check the cables. Don't assume that a new cable works because it's new or that it will work on all ports because it works on one. There must be a subtle differences between the connectors on the cable, the Apple equipment and the Denon. Alternatively, there could be a poor connection or intermittant in the cable or jacks I suppose. I should add one more thing. The DenonLink jack also looks like an ethernet port and while I was careful to use the right port (it helped that I had the Denon on a table in front of the rack where I could clearly see the whole rear panel), one could easily confuse the two and try to use the DenonLink port as an ethernet port (I think Denon could have done better on placement of these two ports--and maybe put a plug in Denon Link which few people actually use--I do because I have a 3910).


I think the lesson here applies to other wireless and wired systems as well. It's a good idea when you have a communication problem to try another cable.


----------



## zarono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jattsp* /forum/post/12761747
> 
> 
> your player cannot bitstream the advanced codecs such as true hd and dts master, and cannot decode them internally as well i believe, if i'm not mistaken. If you want to bitstream, you will either have to go with the panasonic bd-30 or the sammy 1400. I'd stay away from the samsung it has many bugs that need be worked out, and the panny is best stand alone available.




Thanks much. Guess I should have done a bit more research on the 301 before I bought it.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12753469
> 
> 
> I was hoping a member that has the 3808 connected to a DLP display could provide a little feedback. I would like to purchase the 3808 to replace my 2807. I have a Sammy HT-L6189S DLP. My concern is the 3808's upscaling using Faroudja. I had a bad experience with an Oppo player that also had a Fraoudja scaler and it caused bad Marco Blocking. Anyone out there have a similar setup?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Erock



Come on, no one has a 3808 connected to a DLP display that can answer if there is a MB issue?


----------



## bpsim

PS3 will not ouput Dolby True HD. Multi channel is really dolby digital.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpsim* /forum/post/12765300
> 
> 
> PS3 will not ouput Dolby True HD. Multi channel is really dolby digital.



Not. The PS3 decodes TrueHD to PCM. Multichannel PCM does NOT equal DD.


----------



## ever1458

Hey crew, I just received my 3808 the other day and finally got everything hooked up last night, but I've got some newb issues I was hoping someone can help me resolve.


1. I've got a ps3 and a 360. I put the ps3 through the hdmi "dvd" port and have the 360 through component "dvd" port with optical audio going through sat. Is this setup incorrectly? I ask this because when I go to the dvd menu on the denon it asks if my source is hdmi or component. How do I handle this? Also, if I run it through component how do I get audio to come through if I am required to have the selector on dvd but my audio is going though optical sat. There is no optical audio out for "dvd".


2. How do you check the firmware version of the denon?


3. Is upscaling on by default for every port? I have read that upscaling 1080i to 1080p either doesn't work or its done poorly. The reason I ask is because I'd like to upscale my 1080i 360 video signal to 1080p if at all possible.


----------



## SushiBill

I'm usually fairly sufficient when it comes to PCs and networking. For the life of me, I can't get TVersity to work at all. I have Media Player working fine...it's just I have too many, and prefer FLAC to MP3. Media Player doesn't do FLAC


So, I can't get TVersity to recognize my library (which resides on a Seagate Free Agent Pro 500gig driver USB), and then I can seet the TV server on the denon. Worked for 4 hours on this. Any insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12765555
> 
> 
> I'm usually fairly sufficient when it comes to PCs and networking. For the life of me, I can't get TVersity to work at all. I have Media Player working fine...it's just I have too many, and prefer FLAC to MP3. Media Player doesn't do FLAC
> 
> 
> So, I can't get TVersity to recognize my library (which resides on a Seagate Free Agent Pro 500gig driver USB), and then I can seet the TV server on the denon. Worked for 4 hours on this. Any insights would be greatly appreciated.



SushiBill,

Can you be more specific what you have tried so far and what the problem is.

Does TVersity recognize the media folders? Is the service running?

Does the 3808 see TVersity? Any firewall on the PC?


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ever1458* /forum/post/12765500
> 
> 
> Hey crew, I just received my 3808 the other day and finally got everything hooked up last night, but I've got some newb issues I was hoping someone can help me resolve.
> 
> 
> 1. I've got a ps3 and a 360. I put the ps3 through the hdmi "dvd" port and have the 360 through component "dvd" port with optical audio going through sat. Is this setup incorrectly? I ask this because when I go to the dvd menu on the denon it asks if my source is hdmi or component. How do I handle this? Also, if I run it through component how do I get audio to come through if I am required to have the selector on dvd but my audio is going though optical sat. There is no optical audio out for "dvd".



You can only have a single video source set up per Receiver Function (ie. DVD on the remote control)

The source inputs themselves on the back of the receiver don't really matter what the labels are, if you look closely they are also labeled "1", "2", "3"

Sources are selectable by number when setting up your what "input" controls what set of wires.


So you can keep your cables plugged in where they are and simply assign the 360 to the HDP input on your remote (to access just press the DVD/HDP button twice) (after assigning the DVD-Component and SAT-Optical to HDP)



> Quote:
> 2. How do you check the firmware version of the denon?



The Denon 3808 Firmware guide can answer that.
http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIF...te-Web1128.pdf 



> Quote:
> 3. Is upscaling on by default for every port? I have read that upscaling 1080i to 1080p either doesn't work or its done poorly. The reason I ask is because I'd like to upscale my 1080i 360 video signal to 1080p if at all possible.



Sorry can't help you there, I haven't played with HD Signal yet.


----------



## bcoombs

My sister is looking at buying the 3808 (on my recommendation, as I own one). Anyone know if the 6ave deal is still on?


----------



## quadgirl

I have the Hlt6189s and denon 3808. I have just told the denon not to do any upconverting or deinterlacing (turned off) and think I am letting the tv do it. I'm not thrilled with the tv yet (softer than my 50 inch sammy), so wouldn't blame the denon for picture quality. I set up the sammy with sypder tv calibration, but I cannot tell much difference between the denon picture when I select a-h and h-h on the ip scaler and the tv pic when I select off for the scaler. I've only had the setup a couple of weeks now, so am still learning, but don't think the denon is a bad influence on the tv (except it seems to like to make the directv hdvr 10-250 reset itself to 480 periodically). Hope this helps.

Laura


----------



## quadgirl

Sorry - meant to address the above post to erock1 (that is who I was responding to).


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/12761670
> 
> 
> 1) This works just fine. I have the same setup: PS3 => hdmi => denon3808 for sound and PS3 => component => denon3808 => beamer for video
> 
> 
> 2) All my sources (xbox, PS3 and Digicorder) are hooked up by component to my denon3808 which is connected by component to a beamer and by S-video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to an old CRT TV. No loss in quality !
> 
> 
> 2a) I don't have experience with upscaling S-video to component, since my sources are hooked up by component.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> pete



These are the types of answers I like to hear, Pete. Thanks!


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/12766303
> 
> 
> My sister is looking at buying the 3808 (on my recommendation, as I own one). Anyone know if the 6ave deal is still on?



Seems to me it's a very ongoing sale.


I heard about it back in October.. it "ended" and then people still got the deal in November.


I called Dec. 24th and got the deal. Just go ahead and give it a try, won't hurt to call and ask. The receipt marked it as an "AVSForum Special"


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thomsens* /forum/post/12759764
> 
> 
> I have hdmi, component and a single composite source. My tv is HDMI connected. The hdmi and component sources work perfectly for video and sound automaticly, but I can't seem to get the composite to show up on the TV and I don't think the analog audio works for that source either. Is there a trick I'm missing? how do you configure this?



On the video input source you are using on the 3808 for your connected composite source device--did you try setting both "Assign -> HDMI" and "Assign -> Component" to "None" in the GUI menu?


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12764703
> 
> 
> Come on, no one has a 3808 connected to a DLP display that can answer if there is a MB issue?



I have Denon DVD-2900(480i) and a D* HR-20(1080i) upscaled/deinterlaced to 1080p via a 3808ci to a Mitsubishi WD-65732 and have never seen any type MB,infact my DVD-2900 has never looked better and it's connected to the 3808 by an S-video cable.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6speed* /forum/post/12767798
> 
> 
> I have Denon DVD-2900(480i) and a D* HR-20(1080i) upscaled/deinterlaced to 1080p via a 3808ci to a Mitsubishi WD-65732 and have never seen any type MB,infact my DVD-2900 has never looked better and it's connected to the 3808 by an S-video cable.



I've owned the Denon DVD-2900, too. Just curious why you'd run it with an S-video cable rather than component, and why you'd go 480i rather than 480 p?


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12769326
> 
> 
> I've owned the Denon DVD-2900, too. Just curious why you'd run it with an S-video cable rather than component, and why you'd go 480i rather than 480 p?



One cable as opposed to three and it looked the best feeding it the interlaced material


----------



## omega1138

I just ordered one from Scott. The deal is still on with free shipping.


----------



## mph86

Could someone please PM me the 6th ave. deal price? This is likely going to be the receiver I buy. Although I have thought that about three other receivers also, lol.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/12765813
> 
> 
> SushiBill,
> 
> Can you be more specific what you have tried so far and what the problem is.
> 
> Does TVersity recognize the media folders? Is the service running?
> 
> Does the 3808 see TVersity? Any firewall on the PC?



The service is running, I can access it through the browser, the 3808 can't see TVersity, TVersity doesn't see my media library.


----------



## thomsens




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12767254
> 
> 
> On the video input source you are using on the 3808 for your connected composite source device--did you try setting both "Assign -> HDMI" and "Assign -> Component" to "None" in the GUI menu?



I just verified that these settings are there. I'm using the "Sat" composite and stereo inputs. It turns out I've verified the audio it working, but not the video. When I hook up the Monitor video 2 composite out to the TV, I can see the source. Just not through the HDMI. I can't keep the temporary 2nd connection in place though, so I need the HDMI to work.


----------



## wldchld22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zarono* /forum/post/12761281
> 
> 
> I have a Sony BPS-301 BD player hooked to my 3808. When playing a BD that has Dolby True HD, I cannot get the receiver to display anything but Multi-channel In, rather than Dolby True HD. What is going on here?



your player does not do dolby true HD. you bought yours at sams club i presume? it's a slight step down from the 300 model you find at the big box. the higher end retailers sell the 500 which can do dts-hd and dolby true hd. that model cannot.


----------



## wldchld22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12749421
> 
> 
> I am not home this week to test it but if I remember correctly when I played Spiderman 3 last week on my BD30 I saw True HD on the display of the 3808. There are settings on the BD30 (set to bitstream) that need to be configured to get it to pass True HD and DTS.



THANKS


actually just neeeded to do the firmware update for the samsung. this is so hot!


----------



## omega1138

you can go to fatwallet and do a search for 3808


----------



## garymil

I just completed the firmware update and would like to start installing the receiver. I'm going to use my 5 channel Sherbourn amp to power the fronts, center and rears.


I want to use the Denon amps to power the surround sides and my patio speakers(zone 2).


I'm not sure how to set up the zone 2 speakers though.


I guess I'm confused about the surround A and the Surround B and the surrond back speaker connectors.


According to the manual the surround back can be reassigned to power zone 2 speakers, but I would think that it would be surround B.


Maybe I'm just reading this wrong.


----------



## gwishon

My PC (Dell laptop) doesn't have DVI out, only VGA. What issues might I expect to run into if I connect the PC to the 3808 via a VGA-component converter, with audio via analog RCA? I know I won't see a 1080p signal (since my monitor is connected via HDMI). But beyond this, will I see any problems connecting up in this way?


I have Powerstrip installed, by the way.


TIA


----------



## kpaustin

I also got the AVS forum deal from Dave @6th Ave. yesterday. Very pleasant to deal with and an excellent price + free DHL ground shipping.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/12766946
> 
> 
> I have the Hlt6189s and denon 3808. I have just told the denon not to do any upconverting or deinterlacing (turned off) and think I am letting the tv do it. I'm not thrilled with the tv yet (softer than my 50 inch sammy), so wouldn't blame the denon for picture quality. I set up the sammy with sypder tv calibration, but I cannot tell much difference between the denon picture when I select a-h and h-h on the ip scaler and the tv pic when I select off for the scaler. I've only had the setup a couple of weeks now, so am still learning, but don't think the denon is a bad influence on the tv (except it seems to like to make the directv hdvr 10-250 reset itself to 480 periodically). Hope this helps.
> 
> Laura



Thanks Laura, it sure does!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6speed* /forum/post/12767798
> 
> 
> I have Denon DVD-2900(480i) and a D* HR-20(1080i) upscaled/deinterlaced to 1080p via a 3808ci to a Mitsubishi WD-65732 and have never seen any type MB,infact my DVD-2900 has never looked better and it's connected to the 3808 by an S-video cable.



Thank you 6Speed


Perhaps the MB issues with Oppo's upscaling DVD players (DV-981HD) were because of the specific Faroudja chip that they use? I'm just guessing on this but the MB issue with DLP displays is well documented. Even Oppo doesn't suggest using their 981HD with a DLP.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/12765369
> 
> 
> Not. The PS3 decodes TrueHD to PCM. Multichannel PCM does NOT equal DD.



So is Bitstream the better setting for the PS3 or do you need to switch the setting on the PS3 back and forth b/w Bitstream and PCM depending on what kind of movie you are playing (BD or SD DVD)?


Until Sony has a System Update that allows the newer codecs, is Multi Channel on the 3808 the best sound we can get???


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12641973
> 
> 
> MANUAL SETUP>AUDIO SETUP>MANUAL EQ>CURVE COPY>YES



BuckNaked -

I was able to do this curve copy, but after I selected Yes, did not see anything really happen? Nothing seemed to happen. Is there something I need to look for, so I know I copied correctly. Thanks, man.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/12777678
> 
> 
> My PC (Dell laptop) doesn't have DVI out, only VGA. What issues might I expect to run into if I connect the PC to the 3808 via a VGA-component converter, with audio via analog RCA? I know I won't see a 1080p signal (since my monitor is connected via HDMI). But beyond this, will I see any problems connecting up in this way?



You would have to set up the Dell for 1280x720 and it should work fine. As you know, the 3808 will not convert 1080p Component to HDMI.


----------



## Rando Pando

Hello. For those interested, 6th Ave still has a sweet deal on the 3808ci. I ordered one today. Call Dave at 877 684-2831 x8474.


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12780269
> 
> 
> You would have to set up the Dell for 1280x720 and it should work fine. As you know, the 3808 will not convert 1080p Component to HDMI.



Thanks much, I'll try it over the weekend.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mph86* /forum/post/12773518
> 
> 
> Could someone please PM me the 6th ave. deal price? This is likely going to be the receiver I buy. Although I have thought that about three other receivers also, lol.



me too, please.

I'm only looking at 1 other receiver.


----------



## ohutchison

Sorry if this has already been covered, but I am currently trying to choose between the Denon 3808 and the Yamaha 3800 and want to know if the Denon GUI is capable of be displayed over an HD signal. I have demo'd the Yamaha and it cannot. Thanks


----------



## mdgolf

Terrific info everyone! I don't think there's any such thing as "future proof" but after much reading I'm ready to take make a call on the 3808. My gear at present and how I'll be connecting it:


DirecTV HR20-700 HD DVR --->HDMI

Oppo 970HD----------------->HDMI

Xbox 360 w/HDMI------------>HDMI

Panny TH-50PHD8UK Display-->HDMI

Klipsch Towers/Center/Rears/Sub-->Hi Guage/Banana Plugs


I'll be updating the DVD player and Display (To 1080p) sometime after the Super Bowl when pricing should come down a bit since that's the last major push for retailers...for displays at least.


1. Since the Panny only displays 720p are there any issues I should be aware of regarding video performance because the 3808 wants to push the 1080i signal from the HR20-700 and Xbox? I know that it doesn't convert HDMI-->HDMI.


2. I use my Xbox connected to my Media Center PC to stream music through my current setup with a H/K DPR 2005. Is there a compelling performance reason to use the 3808 when it's in place instead of the Xbox for that purpose?


3. Are Wireless-G Gaming Adapters a good choice to connect the 3808 to a wireless Network? The Xbox was easy. I have DSL service thru AT&T and their 2WIRE modem/router if anyone knows of any issues. I can probably go all Linksys if necessary.


4. Does the 3808 support 802.11-A? Much nicer signal with less interference from 2.4 spectrum devices.


Appreciate your comments and advice, and alerting me to anything I'm not thinking of...also, if anyone would like to PM me pricing deals, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## mdgolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohutchison* /forum/post/12781424
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I am currently trying to choose between the Denon 3808 and the Yamaha 3800 and want to know if the Denon GUI is capable of be displayed over an HD signal. I have demo'd the Yamaha and it cannot. Thanks



Yes


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohutchison* /forum/post/12781424
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I am currently trying to choose between the Denon 3808 and the Yamaha 3800 and want to know if the Denon GUI is capable of be displayed over an HD signal. I have demo'd the Yamaha and it cannot. Thanks



The GUI (Graphical User Interface) is displayed on TV.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohutchison* /forum/post/12781424
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been covered, but I am currently trying to choose between the Denon 3808 and the Yamaha 3800 and want to know if the Denon GUI is capable of be displayed over an HD signal. I have demo'd the Yamaha and it cannot. Thanks



From what I've read it does, although I haven't seen it first hand. I did find this "you-tube" review of the 4308, which should have the same GUI.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ts213xRnU8 


I'm trying to find what info it will display OSD Overlay other than volume.


----------



## HyperM3

Help!


All of a sudden my OSD doesnt show up anymore. I didnt make any changes in my remote or on the unit itself. Any changes I need to make have to be done on the front of the unit now.


Anyone else have this happen and how did you fix it?


----------



## ohutchison

Thanks JMan. That is one of my biggest complaints on the 3800 is that the volume does not Overlay on HD signals. Pretty much defeats the purpose in my opinion if it can't. Not to mention that it has to "switch" to a different setting to get to the GUI interface. I may change and get the Denon while I still am within my return window.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12780269
> 
> 
> You would have to set up the Dell for 1280x720 and it should work fine. As you know, the 3808 will not convert 1080p Component to HDMI.



I am setting the output from my pc to the 3808 as well.


The resolution on my pc was setup at 1600x1200....but the output on the TV looks like the footage is zoomed in....I have tried every resolution(downsized it and increased it) and that makes it just worse.


I am taking the S Video out from my video card.


What am I missing?


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12773722
> 
> 
> The service is running, I can access it through the browser, the 3808 can't see TVersity, TVersity doesn't see my media library.



OK, let's start with TVersity.

On the first [Sharing] Tab, are you able to add folders containing media?

If you do, what happens when you go to Advanced ->Recreate Media Library

If it's all OK, check the [Settings] Tab.

Under General:

- my Media device is set to Auto

- The Sharing Service is set to Autostart and it shows the Server as running

- IP address is blank and the port is the default

Under Transcoding:

-Make sure transcoding is set to "Never" as the 3808 supports flac/mp3 natively.


Also, make sure the PC and 3808 are on the same subnet. Make sure there's no firewall on the PC or just open the port TVersity uses.

What OS version are you running TVersity on?

If you have another computer on the network are you able to access http://TVersity_PC_address:41952 (e.g. 192.168.1.10:41952)


Hope this helps.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12782070
> 
> 
> I am setting the output from my pc to the 3808 as well.
> 
> 
> The resolution on my pc was setup at 1600x1200....but the output on the TV looks like the footage is zoomed in....I have tried every resolution(downsized it and increased it) and that makes it just worse.
> 
> 
> I am taking the S Video out from my video card.
> 
> 
> What am I missing?



S-video is always standard TV resolution (~640x480i). You should use DVI (if you have it and if it's HDCP compatible) or convert VGA to Component. In either case set the PC to the native resolution of your display (although 1080p cannot be converted from Component to HDMI).


EDIT: What is the resolution of your display and what input are you using (HDMI, Component, etc.)? I could probably help better if you supplied ALL the information.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohutchison* /forum/post/12781776
> 
> 
> Thanks JMan. That is one of my biggest complaints on the 3800 is that the volume does not Overlay on HD signals. Pretty much defeats the purpose in my opinion if it can't. Not to mention that it has to "switch" to a different setting to get to the GUI interface. I may change and get the Denon while I still am within my return window.



The 3808 will display all the GUI (including the Setup) on HD signals (including HDMI and Component).


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohutchison* /forum/post/12781776
> 
> 
> Thanks JMan. That is one of my biggest complaints on the 3800 is that the volume does not Overlay on HD signals. Pretty much defeats the purpose in my opinion if it can't. Not to mention that it has to "switch" to a different setting to get to the GUI interface. I may change and get the Denon while I still am within my return window.



No Prob... Here is a pic of the Volume overlay with the Denon that The Moose posted earlier:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/12725017
> 
> 
> the volume level overlay.



I'd like to see some pics of the other overlays, and what if info they show... input, sound mode, etc. when different inputs are selected.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12781591
> 
> 
> 1. Since the Panny only displays 720p are there any issues I should be aware of regarding video performance because the 3808 wants to push the 1080i signal from the HR20-700 and Xbox? I know that it doesn't convert HDMI-->HDMI.




The 3808 does conversion from HDMI to HDMI. I'm feeding a 1080i signal in (from cable box) and outputting 1080p. I believe that it will also convert 1080i to 720p, but I'm not certain and cannot check right now (I'm at work).


Now there's been some discussion as to whether we should let the 3808 convert 1080i to 1080p, or pass 1080i through to the TV (assuming it has a better chip). I tried both and couldn't see a significant difference. Others have seen a more pronounced difference with their setup.


----------



## pfelx

I was hoping someone here could help out this newbie...


I have the denon hooked up to my dlink 524 wireless router through an ethernet cable. (The same way I have my laptop hooked up which connects to the internet fine).


Anyways, I check my network info and there is no ip assigned though it does say my connection is wired and there is a mac address assigned. As a result I can't get internet radio nor a firmware update.


Any ideas as to what to do next?


Thanks


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12780269
> 
> 
> You would have to set up the Dell for 1280x720 and it should work fine. As you know, the 3808 will not convert 1080p Component to HDMI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12782826
> 
> 
> S-video is always standard TV resolution (~640x480i). You should use DVI (if you have it and if it's HDCP compatible) or convert VGA to Component. In either case set the PC to the native resolution of your display (although 1080p cannot be converted from Component to HDMI).
> 
> 
> EDIT: What is the resolution of your display and what input are you using (HDMI, Component, etc.)? I could probably help better if you supplied ALL the information.




I am doing mainly to test this....eventually I will replace my video card with compliance for HDCP on the DVI.


Right now

S Video out>>into Denon>>Denon HDMI out>>50PZ700u(1080p).


----------



## Zellster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jegesq* /forum/post/12697431
> 
> 
> 
> In any event, don't panic if your upgrade stalls. Just do it in stages and all will be well.



Anyway, I was panicing. Mine got stuck for a while so I powered off and went out to dinner. Came back and them HDMI output isn't working. I'm getting audio but no video.


I resumed the download of the firmware but it takes forever on the Sflash firm updating part and is driving me crazy. The wife wants to watch a movie and I'm stuck. I hope my video comes back...


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12784329
> 
> 
> I am doing mainly to test this....eventually I will replace my video card with compliance for HDCP on the DVI.
> 
> 
> Right now
> 
> S Video out>>into Denon>>Denon HDMI out>>50PZ700u(1080p).



Assuming that the SVideo displays correctly on a standard TV set this should work. Make sure that HDMI i/p scaling is set to A to H, that Video Convert is on for the input that you're using and that the HDMI output resolution is set to 1080p. I don't know what you would get on your video card SVideo output when the main resolution is 1600x1200 so I would definetly check that you're getting what you expect there.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/12782183
> 
> 
> OK, let's start with TVersity.
> 
> On the first [Sharing] Tab, are you able to add folders containing media?
> 
> If you do, what happens when you go to Advanced ->Recreate Media Library
> 
> If it's all OK, check the [Settings] Tab.
> 
> Under General:
> 
> - my Media device is set to Auto
> 
> - The Sharing Service is set to Autostart and it shows the Server as running
> 
> - IP address is blank and the port is the default
> 
> Under Transcoding:
> 
> -Make sure transcoding is set to "Never" as the 3808 supports flac/mp3 natively.
> 
> 
> Also, make sure the PC and 3808 are on the same subnet. Make sure there's no firewall on the PC or just open the port TVersity uses.
> 
> What OS version are you running TVersity on?
> 
> If you have another computer on the network are you able to access http://TVersity_PC_address:41952 (e.g. 192.168.1.10:41952)
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Ok, 3 more hours and I am convinced this TVersity is a piece of ****! Thanks for your help.


Is TVersity dependent on another program such as Win Media Player???? I shut down Media Player and everything accomplished in TVsersity went away. Can't see library, it is connected but I'm not getting anywhere.


When I thought I was getting somewhere. Finally got my library recognized, disabled firewalls, checked all settings. Could play a file on my main pc but could not see TVersity on the Denon. How does it show up there?


----------



## captavs

Great price on a Denon 3808 receiver. Slow shipping but did receive.


However, 6ave utterly unable to ship one fiber monster cable ordered same time. After waiting two weeks and half a dozen calls customer service simply unable to get shipping to send the cable. My last call took 5 minutes to receive cancel order confirmation via email for the cable.


Customer service was completely at a loss as to why an in stock cable wasn't being shipped. No more 6ave for me at any price. If they can't handle shipping a cable who knows what other kinds of problems might be encountered with future orders.


If you go for a 6ave deal don't bother ordering anything else. Just go for the deal and hope shipping actually sends it out.


----------



## mauiguy100

6th ave came through for me just fine.


----------



## homerhitter

Quick question, what do I set my PS3 to to output the highest quality sound through HDMI to my 3808 (which I'm gettin in roughly 10 hours)?


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12784975
> 
> 
> Ok, 3 more hours and I am convinced this TVersity is a piece of ****! Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> Is TVersity dependent on another program such as Win Media Player???? I shut down Media Player and everything accomplished in TVsersity went away. Can't see library, it is connected but I'm not getting anywhere.



It should not be dependent on anything else, besides the codec pack they provide, and I think that's only if you are transcoding.



> Quote:
> When I thought I was getting somewhere. Finally got my library recognized, disabled firewalls, checked all settings. Could play a file on my main pc but could not see TVersity on the Denon. How does it show up there?



On the 3808, it shows as "PC_Name : TVersity Media Server"

Please, try to verify all settings I mentioned before and confirm.

Does the 3808 stream Internet radion? What are the network settings on the 3808 and your PC?

I know it's frustrating when things don't seem to work. There are other people on this Forum that are using TVersity fine. I'll try to help you out but if you are more specific in your replies it will be easier.


BTW, I also have a PS3 and TVersity is visible and works there too.


----------



## riglee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12785069
> 
> 
> Great price on a Denon 3808 receiver. Slow shipping but did receive.
> 
> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> If you go for a 6ave deal don't bother ordering anything else. Just go for the deal and hope shipping actually sends it out.



I ordered mine on the Friday before New Years and I received it the following Thursday. Very pleased with their service and especially the price.


And because of that I am hearing beautiful sounds that I never would have thought possible. So much to learn to master this receiver. Dark Star in HDCD, The Beatles Love in 5.1 and Blade Runner, the Final Cut - wish I had Blu ray now.


----------



## Frozen Sooner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerhitter* /forum/post/12786767
> 
> 
> Quick question, what do I set my PS3 to to output the highest quality sound through HDMI to my 3808 (which I'm gettin in roughly 10 hours)?



PCM. The PS3 will not output dTHD or DTS-HD MA as bitstream. It won't decode DTS-HD MA, but it will dTHD and send it up to 7.1 over HDMI.


----------



## gstahl

A gotcha that might need to be reiterated... Denon link port != (not equal) ethernet port.


I reached behind my 3808 and quickly plugged the cable in and spent the next two hours figuring out why the receiver could not get an IP address (two airport reconfigurations later, I noted the post that said to be careful the denon link port is near the ethernet port and then are the same plug type)


So if you are having network problems ensure you are in the ethernet port. After I fixed this the dhcp worked like a champ.


So far LOVE the 3808 (coming from a Pioneer 92 elite that had HDMI issues with my PS3, which seem to be completely gone with the denon).


----------



## Zellster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zellster* /forum/post/12784650
> 
> 
> Anyway, I was panicing. Mine got stuck for a while so I powered off and went out to dinner. Came back and them HDMI output isn't working. I'm getting audio but no video.
> 
> 
> I resumed the download of the firmware but it takes forever on the Sflash firm updating part and is driving me crazy. The wife wants to watch a movie and I'm stuck. I hope my video comes back...



I let it finish and all is well. I'm very pleased with the overall sound/video quality so but there is still much to learn.


----------



## jamesaevans

I know that you need to use the Component cables from a Nintendo Wii to get the best image quality from the console, but can a 3808 owner give me some advice an the best way to connect the amp to the screen when using a Component input.


I know the amp can convert the Component input to a HDMI output, however I have read that some amp owners (may not have been Denon owners) have experienced probelms with the image quality (Black Crush/Dark) when converting from Component to HDMI.


Would using the Component output from the amp to the screen produce better results with a Wii?


Any advice from owners of both the 3808 and Wii would be very much appreciated.


Thanks

James


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfelx* /forum/post/12783903
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone here could help out this newbie...
> 
> 
> I have the denon hooked up to my dlink 524 wireless router through an ethernet cable. (The same way I have my laptop hooked up which connects to the internet fine).
> 
> 
> Anyways, I check my network info and there is no ip assigned though it does say my connection is wired and there is a mac address assigned. As a result I can't get internet radio nor a firmware update.
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to what to do next?
> 
> 
> Thanks



First thing to try is using a different ethernet cable. My first connection with (a brand new) cable didn't work. I tried a different cable and it worked fine.


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12784766
> 
> 
> Assuming that the SVideo displays correctly on a standard TV set this should work. Make sure that HDMI i/p scaling is set to A to H, that Video Convert is on for the input that you're using and that the HDMI output resolution is set to 1080p. I don't know what you would get on your video card SVideo output when the main resolution is 1600x1200 so I would definetly check that you're getting what you expect there.



If you have trouble with this, you might also try setting your PC display resolution to the same setting as your display (1900 X 1080, for example). If your video card doesn't allow you to set the resolution to one of the native display settings (480, 720, or 1080) try downloading a copy of Powerstrip ( http://www.entechtaiwan.com/index.shtm ), which should give you better control over your PC's video resolution.


Disclaimer: I haven't tried this with S-video out, only with VGA-component out. YMMV


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamesaevans* /forum/post/12789197
> 
> 
> I know that you need to use the Component cables from a Nintendo Wii to get the best image quality from the console, but can a 3808 owner give me some advice an the best way to connect the amp to the screen when using a Component input.
> 
> 
> I know the amp can convert the Component input to a HDMI output, however I have read that some amp owners (may not have been Denon owners) have experienced probelms with the image quality (Black Crush/Dark) when converting from Component to HDMI.
> 
> 
> Would using the Component output from the amp to the screen produce better results with a Wii?
> 
> 
> Any advice from owners of both the 3808 and Wii would be very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James



I don't have a Wii but on the set I had before I got my Sammy 5271 I hooked up both the HDMI/DVI and component from my 3808 to the TV console. DVD and the Xbox 360 looked better with the HDMI/DVI while HDTV looked better with component. If both are hooked up at the same time to your TV you can switch between the sources (on the TV) and see which one works better. It was a great way to test which output source works best. You might be able to test your Wii in the same manner. I have HDMI outs on all of my sources so it might be differenet with the component out on the Wii. Hope this helps.


----------



## HyperM3

Nobody responded before so I figured Id ask again.


All of a sudden, my OSD stopped displaying. Setting is still NTSC. Anyone have this happen to them and how did you fix?


----------



## kkpaim

I have 3808 and am looking for the matching speakers. I found Polk Lsi15, 9 and center to be very good in both quality and discount. The only problem is that they run at 4 Ohm and there is the recommendation from Polk forum that 3808 cannot efficiently drive them. So, what's the solution?

- Still match these, but bi-amp them from unused surround to front.

- Find one 2 or 3 channel power amp with 200 watt per channel at 4 ohm, and let 3808 drive the other channel.

- Find 5 or 7 channel power amp with 200 watt per channnel at 4 ohm and use it alone.

- Or find the new 8 ohm speakers.

I have done the research heavily but cannot find the one with the exact answer, and believe that this thread can help, please.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpaustin* /forum/post/12777995
> 
> 
> I also got the AVS forum deal from Dave @6th Ave. yesterday. Very pleasant to deal with and an excellent price + free DHL ground shipping.



Could I trouble someone to send me this deal price. I've decided on the 3808.


TIA,

Erock


----------



## JerryD

pfelx-I'me in the same boat exactly!! All connected with an ethernet bridge(that works because I have checked it on my laptop). I clicked "On" for the DHCP and it assigned in IP code to the connection. The bridge light on the Linksys shows it as being connected. Having done all that, I still get "nothing". No internet radio, nada. I am beginning to suspect that I have a bad ethernet connection. It would really be nice to know, oneway or another, since my 30 days is rapidly running out where I can return this unit for a replacement from 6th Ave.


----------



## mdenk

Looking for help on firmware update. Update starting and the % was moving higher....now it is stuck, still saying updating but percentage is now NG%. Has anyone else encountered this problem? What do I do know as I don't think I want to power it off when updating. Appreciate the help.


----------



## mdenk

OK, mine got stuck so I powered it off.....now I can't get it to power back on...any suggestions? of course the technical support is closed today.


----------



## jad307

I'm a newbie here. Hoping I might learn something here about my new receiver. Just setting up a new 3808. It's more complicated than I thought!


My main question: I have to turn the volume control up a whole lot before I get any sound. Is that usual? I know I can set where it will start but I'm curious why there would be such a large range where there is nothing. I've never experienced that before on any other av equipment.


I see below this post a picture with the on screen volume displayed. That's about the point where I get any sound at all (half way on the display). I have an inkling something is not right. Additionally, the sound doesn't much better than my previous $200 Sony receiver so I'm still wondering if something is amiss. Thanks.


----------



## rkotemp

Can the 3808 display Album art?


If i look on youtube then i see a 4308 displaying album art.

Most of my mp3's contain album art but the 3808 never displays them.

I use Twonky as server. I also tested with wmp11. Also no album art.

I have the last firmware.


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkotemp* /forum/post/12791575
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 display Album art?
> 
> 
> If i look on youtube then i see a 4308 displaying album art.
> 
> Most of my mp3's contain album art but the 3808 never displays them.
> 
> I use Twonky as server. I also tested with wmp11. Also no album art.
> 
> I have the last firmware.



4308 is also capable of displaying pictures from server, this is one of the differencies between these two receivers.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12789870
> 
> 
> Nobody responded before so I figured Id ask again.
> 
> 
> All of a sudden, my OSD stopped displaying. Setting is still NTSC. Anyone have this happen to them and how did you fix?



Do the up/dn button reset with the buttons under the control, panel:


Power the unit off, then hold the buttons while powering the unit on. Wait for three flashes of the power button, Then release and all will be well.


This happened to me when playing music streamed from my computer. The software it that area seems a bit ***ty and I was mashing buttons and then it quit working.


----------



## AudioBear

No insult intended (this was covered earlier)-- but is your ethernet connector into the 3808 plugged into the network jack or the Denon Link? They both look the same and both use the same plug.


Something in your post is not clear to me. Do you see a DHCP IP assignment on the Denon GUI under Network info? If you see one there it should work. If you don't see one, the ethernet cable should be replaced (and the port checked). The system just plain works if everything is right. And if this doesn't do it, I'd exchange it.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12791804
> 
> 
> Do the up/dn button reset with the buttons under the control, panel:
> 
> 
> Power the unit off, then hold the buttons while powering the unit on. Wait for three flashes of the power button, Then release and all will be well.
> 
> 
> This happened to me when playing music streamed from my computer. The software it that area seems a bit ***ty and I was mashing buttons and then it quit working.



Thank you so much!!! For future reference, one needs to hold down the actual power button, not the standbye button for this to work. I noticed my Audessey EQ settings arent there anymore. How do I get them back without redoing the whole mic thing?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12793136
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! For future reference, one needs to hold down the actual power button, not the standbye button for this to work. I noticed my Audessey EQ settings arent there anymore. How do I get them back without redoing the whole mic thing?



A full system reset defaults all settings. You will have to redo the Audessey setup.


----------



## dbacksfan

After purchasing my 3808 after Christmas, I dutifully read every single message of this voluminous but highly informative thread, and the one thing that had me quaking in my boots was the dang firmware update. I had never done one on any piece of my equipment before, but I gotta say beginner's luck must have been a factor, because I'm pleased to report that the update worked like a charm for me. I decided to do the update right out of the box before I hooked up anything else, and the receiver display was easy to navigate; there was no need to hook it up to a monitor to use the GUI. I purchased a 50-ft. ethernet cable from monoprice and plugged it into my router in my office, then into the 3808 in the family room, and carefully followed the instructions from the Denon website. With fingers crossed, I hit the update button and it downloaded seamlessly without a single hiccup. A couple of pauses had me holding my breath, but it finished in the appropriate timeframe. When I checked the status afterward, it said "Latest," so I heaved a big sigh of relief.


I'm planning on using Netgear's powerline ethernet switch and adapter to access the internet and stream music (another thing I've never done before), so hopefully that will work easily, too. If anyone else is using this system and has any tips, I'd love to hear them!



Thanks to all in this forum! Now comes the fun part of hooking everything up!


----------



## Kyfran

Hi,


I am having the very same HDCP pass thru problem with my Denon 4308, it has been resolved by down gradiing my Nvidia driver. Did you succeed to get your problem fixed ?


----------



## captavs

Hooked up Zone 2 today with my patio speakers. I run 5.1 channel setup. With this configuration both main zone and Zone 2 operate simultanous using selected source. i.e. I can watch TV in 5.1 main zone and play Net music, CD, etc in Zone 2 same time. This works much better then the setup with my Denon 3600! Independent volume/tone controls and sources for each Zone. I retired the 3600 to the bedroom.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12793136
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! For future reference, one needs to hold down the actual power button, not the standbye button for this to work. I noticed my Audessey EQ settings arent there anymore. How do I get them back without redoing the whole mic thing?



Sorry, I should have told you about the Settings getting wiped out....but you had no other choice anyway.


----------



## awins1

I have a question. If I set my PS3 to output up to 7.1, and set a blue-ray movie to output to 7.1 (if available), what happens in this case if the Denon is set up as only 5.1? Will it down convert to output only to 5.1? Is it better just to leave the PS3 to output up to 5.1 only?


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12793136
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! For future reference, one needs to hold down the actual power button, not the standbye button for this to work. I noticed my Audessey EQ settings arent there anymore. How do I get them back without redoing the whole mic thing?



I guess I was too late in seeing the post... but, if it happens next time, try powering off the 3808 using the small button, and then powering it back on. I seem to recall that worked for me in the past.


If that does not work... try the more drastic approach.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awins1* /forum/post/12794446
> 
> 
> I have a question. If I set my PS3 to output up to 7.1, and set a blue-ray movie to output to 7.1 (if available), what happens in this case if the Denon is set up as only 5.1? Will it down convert to output only to 5.1? Is it better just to leave the PS3 to output up to 5.1 only?



If you have a 7.1 speaker setup... then set it to 7.1 and set up the Denon to 7.1 as well.


If not, then set the PS3 to 5.1 (is that option even available on the PS3?... I'll have to check.)


Update...


Set the PS3 to output all possible formats, including 7.1 formats and have the Denon decode through your speaker configuration.


Run the calibration on the Denon to properly detect and configure your speaker system (and then fine-tune it later if need be).


----------



## mdenk

Still looking for some help. While running the firmware update the receiver froze up...had no choice but to power down. Now the receiver won't even turn on. The standby power button is red, so it is getting power. Desperate at this time looking for any suggestions as Pioneer is closed until Monday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terzaghi

you are going to call pioneer about your denon receiver?


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12674392
> 
> 
> And the latest for Europe is Main 1.64 / Sub 00.73



I have upgraded my European Denon 3808 numbers of times, so many times I start to wonder if all these 3-4 minutes upgrades actually stick or if I download the same all the time.


I have noted that my last Main is 1.60 and Sub is 00.38 and these number dont change anymore when I do one of these small upgrades. What is the problem?


I have read somewhere that upgrades are possible through the web interface, but I have not seen that option. On manual set up only Load and Save are available.


----------



## outlikealight

Hi,


Quick question I think someone can help me with. Can you assign an input twice - once with HDMI and once with Component. I have five things to hook up. Three via HDMI and two via component. The only way to do this is double one of the inputs like.....My HD DVD to the HDP HDMI and my Denon DVD player to the HDP component input. Is this ok or does it confuse the Reciever. Hope that makes sense. Thanks in advance for the replies.


Chris


----------



## sneezzer

Hi


Santa brought me a 3808 for Christmas and so far all has gone good except setting each of Quick Set`s for specific video resolutions.


I have 3 satellites, a PC based PVR and a DVD connected through the 3808 to my Sony XBR4 on HDMI. While I was setting everything up, I discovered that I was able to obtain better video for one of Satellites and the PVR if I set the resolution to 480P (SD junk for the better half).


My dealer suggested using the Quick Sets (QS) and set the resolution per QS number. But if I set QS 1 at 1080P and then set QS 2 for 480P ... all the QS`s get set to 480P.


Is this correct or am I doing something wrong during setup?


Cheers


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12793198
> 
> 
> A full system reset defaults all settings. You will have to redo the Audessey setup.



Or I can do it manually with a soundmeter right like I used to back in the good old days right?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12794283
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have told you about the Settings getting wiped out....but you had no other choice anyway.



No worries. At least it got fixed. Do I have to redo the f/w update though again?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12794787
> 
> 
> I guess I was too late in seeing the post... but, if it happens next time, try powering off the 3808 using the small button, and then powering it back on. I seem to recall that worked for me in the past.



Thanks for the idea, Ill try that next time(hoping there isnt a next time).


----------



## outlikealight

I tried to do the Firmware update and connected directly to my modem with an ethernet cable. I pushed start and "please wait" came up. After 1 1/2 hours it still said "please wait". Is this normal? Is it downloading. Anyone experience this. Thanks


Chris V


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12798786
> 
> 
> Or I can do it manually with a soundmeter right like I used to back in the good old days right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. At least it got fixed. Do I have to redo the f/w update though again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea, Ill try that next time(hoping there isnt a next time).



No the firmware does not need updated again after a full system reset. You can always check for updates in the Other Options menu.


----------



## sethk

I planning to get definitive technologies Mythos St towers that have built in powered 300W subwoofers with bass response down to 14hz.


Can this receiver re-direct the dedicated LFE/subwoofer channel to the fronts?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12798797
> 
> 
> I tried to do the Firmware update and connected directly to my modem with an ethernet cable. I pushed start and "please wait" came up. After 1 1/2 hours it still said "please wait". Is this normal? Is it downloading. Anyone experience this. Thanks
> 
> 
> Chris V



Nope that is not normal. The update should only take about 45-60 minutes. Check the Network settings and info in the Network menu and make sure there is an IP address assigned to the receiver.


----------



## forcemany




HyperM3 said:


> Or I can do it manually with a soundmeter right like I used to back in the good old days right?
> 
> 
> 
> The sound meter only gives you the channel level and distance. Audyssey will do the EQ for each speaker which really makes the difference.


----------



## socaler

For those with bass problems:


Restorer Mode 3 has worked miracles for my bass when playing MP3 music from my Computer!


All the other adjustments just didn't bring out the bass like this Mode 3 Restorer.


----------



## davelr

Just ordered a 3808CI from 6ave (Peter, x8618) and they are still honoring the special.


----------



## kingz489

can someone please pm me about the 6ave deal.


----------



## daddygrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingz489* /forum/post/12801665
> 
> 
> can someone please pm me about the 6ave deal.



Me too please. I was going to get a 2308 but after reviewing this thread I am getting the 3808.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12799258
> 
> 
> The sound meter only gives you the channel level and distance. Audyssey will do the EQ for each speaker which really makes the difference.



Ahh, no wonder it doesnt sound as matched as it did before. Damn, now I gotta go find my mic again.


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kingz489* /forum/post/12801665
> 
> 
> can someone please pm me about the 6ave deal.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=942628 


Still going on recieved my 3808 Friday.


----------



## awins1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacHaggis* /forum/post/12794801
> 
> 
> If you have a 7.1 speaker setup... then set it to 7.1 and set up the Denon to 7.1 as well.
> 
> 
> If not, then set the PS3 to 5.1 (is that option even available on the PS3?... I'll have to check.)
> 
> 
> Update...
> 
> 
> Set the PS3 to output all possible formats, including 7.1 formats and have the Denon decode through your speaker configuration.
> 
> 
> Run the calibration on the Denon to properly detect and configure your speaker system (and then fine-tune it later if need be).




I only have a 5.1 speaker set-up. So if PS3 outputs a movie at 7.1, will my Denon downconvert to 5.1 (it is set up properly as 5.1)?


----------



## Frobbo

I am just getting my 3808 up to speed with Audyssey, settings, levels, etc. I tried to record a family DVD video off another DVD using record out. The audio passed fine but the video didn't. It shouldn't be protected content in any way and both the play and recording units were hooked up with composite video cables run through the 3808. Any thoughts?


----------



## phynigan

I just ran the firmware upgrade on my 3808CI and now the Audessy calibraion fails to start. the following is the readouts from the display:

SER#: xxxxx03108

MAIN VER: 01.57

SUB VER: 00.38

DSP1 VER: 36.49

DSP2 VER: 39.41

GUI FPGA Config: A070629B

GUI PRG: 00007621

GUI DAT: 37750008

DGTL PLD: 00.50


I left out the ethernet settings (not needed as it is my own network) and all is well with the connection. Not sure why this is not working unless there is a newer process to run the calibration. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/12799507
> 
> 
> For those with bass problems:
> 
> 
> Restorer Mode 3 has worked miracles for my bass when playing MP3 music from my Computer!
> 
> 
> All the other adjustments just didn't bring out the bass like this Mode 3 Restorer.



Sorry newbie question here: What is Restorer Mode 3? I think I also saw Restorer mode HQ? I don't have my manual with me but when I saw these options I assumed it had something to do with saving your sound settings in one of these modes...


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12807825
> 
> 
> Sorry newbie question here: What is Restorer Mode 3? I think I also saw Restorer mode HQ? I don't have my manual with me but when I saw these options I assumed it had something to do with saving your sound settings in one of these modes...



The restorer mode restores high and low frequencies to compressed formats like MP3 to give a "richer sound" (quoted from manual). First mentioned on page 50. Mode 3 is default. Try it, you may like it. Personally, my iPod has lossless files on it.


----------



## JerryD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12789443
> 
> 
> First thing to try is using a different ethernet cable. My first connection with (a brand new) cable didn't work. I tried a different cable and it worked fine.



Wow-You are so right!!! All this time I have been using the ethernet cable that came with the bridge. It is a new cable and, surprisingly enough, worked fine when I used it to connect my laptop to the bridge. So naturally, I thought the cable was OK. However, after reading your advise, I thought, why not give it one last, I thought "futile" try. Once I substituted a different ethernet cable, it worked beautifully. Internet radio instantly popped up. Who would have believed it!! All you folks who are having ethernet connection problems should first try a new or different cable. I am using a bridge and I used DHCP to get the receiver to assign in IP, which it did. That's why I couldn't understand why it wouldn't pull up Internet radio.


Now that I am in, I love it. Can you tell me how to get it to adopt a favorite such as Pandora.com???


----------



## lumpys4

Question for all: I am using the 3808 as a preamp feeding a B&K 7.1 amp and 2 Triad sub amps via the "Pre-Out" connections. The amps are not going into "sleep or standby" mode when the 3808 has been "turned off" to the "standby mode". Does anyone know if the 3808 continues to feed the amps even in standyby mode such that the continious feed never allows the amps to shut down into their own "standby mode"? If that is what is happening, is there a fix to this other than "hard powering off" the 3 amps after each session?


Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/12786785
> 
> 
> It should not be dependent on anything else, besides the codec pack they provide, and I think that's only if you are transcoding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 3808, it shows as "PC_Name : TVersity Media Server"
> 
> Please, try to verify all settings I mentioned before and confirm.
> 
> Does the 3808 stream Internet radion? What are the network settings on the 3808 and your PC?
> 
> I know it's frustrating when things don't seem to work. There are other people on this Forum that are using TVersity fine. I'll try to help you out but if you are more specific in your replies it will be easier.
> 
> 
> BTW, I also have a PS3 and TVersity is visible and works there too.



What version do you have. I think I have a beta version 09.11.04


Yes, I have all the settings as you suggested. I see Internet Radio and it works fine. I can do updates to firmware, check for updates. I can see Windows Media Player and the Media Center VIIV server. I can play media from Win Media Player (though not flac). I have re-enabled the fire wall, disabled the firewall. I've given access to the TVms and opened the port. Not sure what else I can do. I can not see the TVms on the 3808.


----------



## SushiBill

I have been OVERALL happy with my 3808. I have some Klipsch RF82s hooked up and decided to spend the day to see if I was getting the most out of them. These are floor standing models that have a low end of 33hz. Well, I wasn 't getting that kind of bass out of them. So, I ran Auddessy twice at 8 settings. WHere I was please with the EQ from Aud before, this time, it was worse (though bass mgmt to the sub improved).


So, I started playing around with the manual EQ. For some reason, all of my low freqs were way down. So, for all my speakers (Mains, Center, rears) I moved all manual eq to flat.


Wow, what an improvement. A lot of the Klipsch owners were telling me you almost don't need a sub with these speakers. I couldn't understand what planet they lived on. Mine did not give that good of a bass response....until I tweaked the manual eq.


So, if you are less than thrilled with the sound on your 3808, check and see if the manual eq needs some work. My satisfaction level just went through the roof with both the speakers and the receiver.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phynigan* /forum/post/12807511
> 
> 
> I just ran the firmware upgrade on my 3808CI and now the Audessy calibraion fails to start. the following is the readouts from the display:
> 
> SER#: xxxxx03108
> 
> MAIN VER: 01.57
> 
> SUB VER: 00.38
> 
> DSP1 VER: 36.49
> 
> DSP2 VER: 39.41
> 
> GUI FPGA Config: A070629B
> 
> GUI PRG: 00007621
> 
> GUI DAT: 37750008
> 
> DGTL PLD: 00.50
> 
> 
> I left out the ethernet settings (not needed as it is my own network) and all is well with the connection. Not sure why this is not working unless there is a newer process to run the calibration. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I have upgraded my European Denon 3808 numbers of times, so many times I start to wonder if all these 3-4 minutes upgrades actually stick or if I download the same all the time.


I have noted that my last Main is 1.60 and Sub is 00.38 and these number dont change anymore when I do one of these small upgrades. Here is my current configuration:


MAIN VER: 01.60

SUB VER: 00.38

DSP1 VER: 36.49

DSP2 VER: 39.41

GUI FPGA Config: A070629B

GUI PRG: 00007621

GUI DAT: 37750008

DGTL PLD: 00.50


I have read somewhere that upgrades are possible through the web interface, but I have not seen that option. On manual set up only Load and Save are available.


When I try to look for new firmware I get "Update latest", but I've read previously the last update is MAIN 1.64 and SUB 00.73. How can I get the new upgrades?


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12808643
> 
> 
> What version do you have. I think I have a beta version 09.11.04
> 
> 
> Yes, I have all the settings as you suggested. I see Internet Radio and it works fine. I can do updates to firmware, check for updates. I can see Windows Media Player and the Media Center VIIV server. I can play media from Win Media Player (though not flac). I have re-enabled the fire wall, disabled the firewall. I've given access to the TVms and opened the port. Not sure what else I can do. I can not see the TVms on the 3808.



I may try a previous version of TVersity but....I just downloaded TwonkyVision and it works without a hitch. So does Win Media Player and VIIV (Media Center). Not sure what the bug in TVersity is but I got Twonky up in 5 minutes. I have over 10 hours in Tversity. FLACFAN thanks for all of your help.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12809640
> 
> 
> I may try a previous version of TVersity but....I just downloaded TwonkyVision and it works without a hitch. So does Win Media Player and VIIV (Media Center). Not sure what the bug in TVersity is but I got Twonky up in 5 minutes. I have over 10 hours in Tversity. FLACFAN thanks for all of your help.



I found an earlier version on the web 0.9.10.7 and it works fine. It wants to upgrade to the latest version but I'll keep the one that works.


THanks for your help FLAC FAN. Seems to be working fine!


----------



## btown1985

What do you guys recommend for a reciever with the following speakers: Mythos ST Super Towers, Mythos Eight Center Channel, Mythos Gem XL's and SuperCubeI? I am having a hard time figuring this one out on my own. I am not really an expert on electronics and picking the right kind of power for speakers seems to be more difficult than I expected. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chum




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12808832
> 
> 
> So, I started playing around with the manual EQ. For some reason, all of my low freqs were way down. So, for all my speakers (Mains, Center, rears) I moved all manual eq to flat.



Just to help clarify - and to help the other's here - could you explain the process that you went through to get to the point of being able to manually tweak your EQ?


1) Run Audyssey and complete process.

2) Set Room EQ to Manual?

3) Copy Curve?

4) Tweak?


Appreciate the help.


----------



## HyperM3

So after my unfortunate reset the other day I had to redo my speaker setup. Today I found my mic and started to run the Audessey but Im running into an issue. After the first test spot, Im getting a caution "Center Phase".


Anyone know why Im getting this when I never got it the first time I ran the Mic setup?


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12798797
> 
> 
> I tried to do the Firmware update and connected directly to my modem with an ethernet cable. I pushed start and "please wait" came up. After 1 1/2 hours it still said "please wait". Is this normal? Is it downloading. Anyone experience this. Thanks
> 
> 
> Chris V



Well after three hours on the phone with Denon and my cable company it appears my E-card/chip is broken/inoperable. I had to pack it up today and ship it out. Bummer! A new one will be here on Thursday/Friday.


Chris


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12797348
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Quick question I think someone can help me with. Can you assign an input twice - once with HDMI and once with Component. I have five things to hook up. Three via HDMI and two via component. The only way to do this is double one of the inputs like.....My HD DVD to the HDP HDMI and my Denon DVD player to the HDP component input. Is this ok or does it confuse the Reciever. Hope that makes sense. Thanks in advance for the replies.
> 
> 
> Chris



If anyone could respond to this previous post of mine I would appreciate it. I forgot to ask the Denon people today and don't want to sit for another hour to get a rep. Thanks.


Nevermind I found the answer on page 155.


----------



## xradman

Joined your ranks. Just ordered one from 6Ave. Can't wait to get it. Hopefully, they'll fix the 1080p bug shortly.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12809640
> 
> 
> I may try a previous version of TVersity but....I just downloaded TwonkyVision and it works without a hitch. So does Win Media Player and VIIV (Media Center). Not sure what the bug in TVersity is but I got Twonky up in 5 minutes. I have over 10 hours in Tversity. FLACFAN thanks for all of your help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/12809897
> 
> 
> I found an earlier version on the web 0.9.10.7 and it works fine. It wants to upgrade to the latest version but I'll keep the one that works.
> 
> 
> THanks for your help FLAC FAN. Seems to be working fine!



SushiBill,

I am running TVersity v0.9.11.4

Glad to hear that it's working now.

I was wondering about Twonky before but haven't tried it yet. What are your impressions? Does it play nice with the 3808?

Thanx

FLACFAN


----------



## HumanMedia

That odd 2-4 minute upgrade is a glitch in the upgrade system.


Also the different firmware upgrade versions are bound to certain IP ranges. What country are you in?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12809363
> 
> 
> I have upgraded my European Denon 3808 numbers of times, so many times I start to wonder if all these 3-4 minutes upgrades actually stick or if I download the same all the time.
> 
> 
> I have noted that my last Main is 1.60 and Sub is 00.38 and these number dont change anymore when I do one of these small upgrades. Here is my current configuration:
> 
> 
> MAIN VER: 01.60
> 
> SUB VER: 00.38
> 
> DSP1 VER: 36.49
> 
> DSP2 VER: 39.41
> 
> GUI FPGA Config: A070629B
> 
> GUI PRG: 00007621
> 
> GUI DAT: 37750008
> 
> DGTL PLD: 00.50
> 
> 
> I have read somewhere that upgrades are possible through the web interface, but I have not seen that option. On manual set up only Load and Save are available.
> 
> 
> When I try to look for new firmware I get "Update latest", but I've read previously the last update is MAIN 1.64 and SUB 00.73. How can I get the new upgrades?


----------



## Sharp1080

I will hopefully have mine tomorrow! Thanks to B&K for no updates on their products and forcing me to buy something new!


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/12793136
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!! For future reference, one needs to hold down the actual power button, not the standbye button for this to work. I noticed my Audessey EQ settings arent there anymore. How do I get them back without redoing the whole mic thing?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12794283
> 
> 
> Sorry, I should have told you about the Settings getting wiped out....but you had no other choice anyway.



FYI, for future reference, you can use the Web interface to save all your settings, and then reload them at a later date. So once you have things set up how you like them, do a save. Then in the future if for some reason you are forced to do the three finger salute on your 3808, you'll be able to quickly restore your settings.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkotemp* /forum/post/12791575
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 display Album art?
> 
> 
> If i look on youtube then i see a 4308 displaying album art.
> 
> Most of my mp3's contain album art but the 3808 never displays them.
> 
> I use Twonky as server. I also tested with wmp11. Also no album art.
> 
> I have the last firmware.



The 3808 is "capable" of displaying album art...however, I've yet to get it to do so--either w/ the ASD-3N iPod dock or w/ my MP3-filled USB hard drive. Dunno if it's because the 3808 has some issue reading the album art data off the ID3 tag, which is kinda lame seeing how it can extract and display the artist/song title/album title info off the ID3 tag data.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12797348
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Quick question I think someone can help me with. Can you assign an input twice - once with HDMI and once with Component. I have five things to hook up. Three via HDMI and two via component. The only way to do this is double one of the inputs like.....My HD DVD to the HDP HDMI and my Denon DVD player to the HDP component input. Is this ok or does it confuse the Reciever. Hope that makes sense. Thanks in advance for the replies.
> 
> 
> Chris



Yes--I have my PS/2 and Panny BD30 Blu-ray player connected just this way.


----------



## davelr

Page 155? I've downloaded the 3808 manual in advance of getting the receiver, but it only lists 108 pages in the pdf version. Is there a different manual with the receiver?


Thanks


----------



## davelr

Previous post for Outlikealight


Sorry, forgot to check box.


----------



## AndersC

Ok,,,Im seriously looking into getting the denon 3808. Having lurked around in different forums I have realised that I could be getting some HDMI issues. Im just wondering if anyone has similar hardware connected to their 3808 as Im going to (initially).


PS3 40GB (eu version)

OPPO DV-980H

Panasonic TH42PV60 (couple of years old and I had massive HDMI issues with a denon 1910 I think it was,,,I dont want to go through that with a new amp)


So fairly common stuff really,,,does anyone have similar gear connected and working with the 3808?


Thanks,


Anders


----------



## Fleinbach

I'm not sure where to start but here it goes.


I purchased the 3808CI because of the Audyssey. I do not have the best hearing and primarily watch movies. I have problems understanding voices. I was using a Yamaha RX-V1200 before installing the Denon. I thought I could accomplish 2 things with the Denon Audyssey. First I wanted clearer more distinguishable dialog which I read in many reviews was possible with the 3808CI. The second thing I was looking for was better surround sound. Well I feel i haven't improved either, in fact sometimes I think the Yamaha was better. I ran the Audyssey setup and it appeared to run perfectly. I have since watched 50 plus movies and I always have a problem understanding what is being said. I believe this is due to the fact that all sound seems to be coming from the front speakers. Only very occasionally do I here sound from the surrounds.


Does anyone have any suggestions what I should look for?


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awins1* /forum/post/12802488
> 
> 
> I only have a 5.1 speaker set-up. So if PS3 outputs a movie at 7.1, will my Denon downconvert to 5.1 (it is set up properly as 5.1)?



My recommendation is to do the calibration on the Denon. This way, it will automatically detect your speaker setup (5.1) and set itself up accordingly.


The 3808 should properly "downconvert" the signal to 5.1.


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12815495
> 
> 
> Page 155? I've downloaded the 3808 manual in advance of getting the receiver, but it only lists 108 pages in the pdf version. Is there a different manual with the receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Page 155 of this thread. Sorry I did not clarify







. About 2/3 of the way down the page. ever1458 posed a similiar question and it was answered.


Chris


----------



## kpdillon

For those of you having trouble with the 3808CI's bass:


I found the problem with Denon's bass in my system! There doesn't seem to be an easy way to navigate to the subwoofer volume control via the menu. Maybe it's obvious but not too me yet.  Anyway, I was playing around with the web interface and I stumbled across a channel volume control. I found the subwoofer was set to -12.0. So I started playing with that through the web interface and was able to put on as much base as I want! Cool! This Denon 3808CI sounds totally amazing! I am watching CSI as I type this and I keep getting freaked out over scary sounds moving from speaker to speaker as the TIVO is outputing DOLBY DIGITAL!


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12816878
> 
> 
> For those of you having trouble with the 3808CI's bass:
> 
> 
> I found the problem with Denon's bass in my system! There doesn't seem to be an easy way to navigate to the subwoofer volume control via the menu. Maybe it's obvious but not too me yet.  Anyway, I was playing around with the web interface and I stumbled across a channel volume control. I found the subwoofer was set to -12.0. So I started playing with that through the web interface and was able to put on as much base as I want! Cool! This Denon 3808CI sounds totally amazing! I am watching CSI as I type this and I keep getting freaked out over scary sounds moving from speaker to speaker as the TIVO is outputing DOLBY DIGITAL!



Just press the channel select/enter button on the remote and it comes up for all channels.


----------



## c_hochhalter

How well does the networking work on the 3808? Is the only way to use it is to hook it up to your router, or can you buy an adapter to make it wireless? Thanks


----------



## forcemany




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fleinbach* /forum/post/12815660
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where to start but here it goes.
> 
> 
> I purchased the 3808CI because of the Audyssey. I do not have the best hearing and primarily watch movies. I have problems understanding voices. I was using a Yamaha RX-V1200 before installing the Denon. I thought I could accomplish 2 things with the Denon Audyssey. First I wanted clearer more distinguishable dialog which I read in many reviews was possible with the 3808CI. The second thing I was looking for was better surround sound. Well I feel i haven't improved either, in fact sometimes I think the Yamaha was better. I ran the Audyssey setup and it appeared to run perfectly. I have since watched 50 plus movies and I always have a problem understanding what is being said. I believe this is due to the fact that all sound seems to be coming from the front speakers. Only very occasionally do I here sound from the surrounds.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions what I should look for?



After the setup with Audyssey, you need to verify how well it did and also to manually tweak the setting if needed.

First, check the distance, level and size on each speaker, adjust if needed, then try to adjust the crossover of ELF and each speaker.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_hochhalter* /forum/post/12817546
> 
> 
> How well does the networking work on the 3808? Is the only way to use it is to hook it up to your router, or can you buy an adapter to make it wireless? Thanks



Only been discussed one hundred times... do a search. I have a wireless setup as do others.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12809363
> 
> 
> I have upgraded my European Denon 3808 numbers of times, so many times I start to wonder if all these 3-4 minutes upgrades actually stick or if I download the same all the time.
> 
> 
> I have noted that my last Main is 1.60 and Sub is 00.38 and these number dont change anymore when I do one of these small upgrades. Here is my current configuration:
> 
> 
> MAIN VER: 01.60
> 
> SUB VER: 00.38
> 
> DSP1 VER: 36.49
> 
> DSP2 VER: 39.41
> 
> GUI FPGA Config: A070629B
> 
> GUI PRG: 00007621
> 
> GUI DAT: 37750008
> 
> DGTL PLD: 00.50
> 
> 
> I have read somewhere that upgrades are possible through the web interface, but I have not seen that option. On manual set up only Load and Save are available.
> 
> 
> When I try to look for new firmware I get "Update latest", but I've read previously the last update is MAIN 1.64 and SUB 00.73. How can I get the new upgrades?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12813330
> 
> 
> That odd 2-4 minute upgrade is a glitch in the upgrade system.
> 
> 
> Also the different firmware upgrade versions are bound to certain IP ranges. What country are you in?



I'm in Sweden (Scandinavia) so I should get the EU upgrades, probably.


The glitch in the upgrade system, is it something I can get a work around for, or can I get the higher upgrades (if truly available for Sweden) somehow?


----------



## phynigan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phynigan* /forum/post/12807511
> 
> 
> I just ran the firmware upgrade on my 3808CI and now the Audessy calibraion fails to start. the following is the readouts from the display:
> 
> SER#: xxxxx03108
> 
> MAIN VER: 01.57
> 
> SUB VER: 00.38
> 
> DSP1 VER: 36.49
> 
> DSP2 VER: 39.41
> 
> GUI FPGA Config: A070629B
> 
> GUI PRG: 00007621
> 
> GUI DAT: 37750008
> 
> DGTL PLD: 00.50
> 
> 
> I left out the ethernet settings (not needed as it is my own network) and all is well with the connection. Not sure why this is not working unless there is a newer process to run the calibration. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Has no one run into this problem in the US?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp1080* /forum/post/12814691
> 
> 
> I will hopefully have mine tomorrow! Thanks to B&K for no updates on their products and forcing me to buy something new!



I think you will really like it. I got rid of my AVR307 (a $3400.00 receiver) for my 3808CI and couldn't be happier. I had been thinking it sounded quite a bit better, but figured it was just the placibo effect until a friend dropped by to watch a movie and almost immediately asked "what have you changed, it sounds way better?"


Less than half the price, updates off the internet, great features...


Enjoy!


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/12810956
> 
> 
> Just to help clarify - and to help the other's here - could you explain the process that you went through to get to the point of being able to manually tweak your EQ?
> 
> 
> 1) Run Audyssey and complete process.
> 
> 2) Set Room EQ to Manual?
> 
> 3) Copy Curve?
> 
> 4) Tweak?
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help.



Go into the EQ settings and there are 3 options. Copy Curve, Default, and I forgot what it's called but it's where you can adjust the EQ for all speakers. I adjusted those and then chose the manual setting.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flacfan* /forum/post/12813127
> 
> 
> SushiBill,
> 
> I am running TVersity v0.9.11.4
> 
> Glad to hear that it's working now.
> 
> I was wondering about Twonky before but haven't tried it yet. What are your impressions? Does it play nice with the 3808?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> FLACFAN



Well, after I got TVersity up and running, I let go of Twonky because it cost $$.


But, I got it up and running VERY smoothly and it seems to have a few more options than TV does. You have a lot of options with how your music is displayed and it seems as though you can edit those features.


I liked it and would have stayed with it but TV is basically free or much cheaper...depending on your donation amount.


Back to TV....I think the codecs were causing the problems. I noticed the older version did not load them and I did uninstall them.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12816668
> 
> 
> Page 155 of this thread. Sorry I did not clarify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About 2/3 of the way down the page. ever1458 posed a similiar question and it was answered.
> 
> 
> Chris



Uh, duh, my bad.







I'm new to this and just didn't think about the forum page. Thanks for the clarification.


Dave


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndersC* /forum/post/12815573
> 
> 
> Ok,,,Im seriously looking into getting the denon 3808. Having lurked around in different forums I have realised that I could be getting some HDMI issues. Im just wondering if anyone has similar hardware connected to their 3808 as Im going to (initially).
> 
> 
> PS3 40GB (eu version)
> 
> OPPO DV-980H
> 
> Panasonic TH42PV60 (couple of years old and I had massive HDMI issues with a denon 1910 I think it was,,,I dont want to go through that with a new amp)
> 
> 
> So fairly common stuff really,,,does anyone have similar gear connected and working with the 3808?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Anders



I have the OPPO 980 connected to my 3808 via HDMI. Works flawlessly.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/12789687
> 
> 
> If you have trouble with this, you might also try setting your PC display resolution to the same setting as your display (1900 X 1080, for example). If your video card doesn't allow you to set the resolution to one of the native display settings (480, 720, or 1080) try downloading a copy of Powerstrip ( http://www.entechtaiwan.com/index.shtm ), which should give you better control over your PC's video resolution.
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I haven't tried this with S-video out, only with VGA-component out. YMMV



That's what I have already tried.

Monitor's resolution is set to 1600x1200.

I change the video card's resolution to 1920x1080...and the video on the TV seems zoomed in. Infact any resolution other than 1600x1200 does not display correctly on the TV. With 1600x1200 the video centers on the TV and I would say is zoomed in about 5%? Any other resolution, it just gets worse.


If my TV's resolution is 1920x1080--shouldnt I set that on my video card as an output? Or by passing 1600x1200 to the denon--there is some scaling going on to match the TV?


----------



## gandoron

Just ordered from 6ave (old deal is still running, you can google the price). I'm finally replacing my old HK avr55, so this is a huge step up. I'm pumped about audio streaming from the network. If it could video stream, I could dump my ghetto htpc setup.


Originally was planning on the Onkyo 805, but reconsidered due to the lip sync issue. Upgradeable firmware sealed the deal for the 3808.


----------



## AndersC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12822723
> 
> 
> I have the OPPO 980 connected to my 3808 via HDMI. Works flawlessly.



Thansk for answering. It seems PS3 should work ok,,,since alot of people use it as blu-ray.


How is SACD and DVD-Audio sound via HDMI (if you got that hooked up)? I have heard good things about the oppo sound via HDMI.


I just hope someone can tell me if the panny TH42pv60 is ok with this denon unit. My old denon dvd totally shut down(no power light or anything, I had to unplugg it for a minute or two before I could start the dvd again) when putting a disc in while tv was still on. So Im abit concerned with panasonic telly and denon combinations now. They could not fix it.


/Anders


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12811719
> 
> 
> Well after three hours on the phone with Denon and my cable company it appears my E-card/chip is broken/inoperable. I had to pack it up today and ship it out. Bummer! A new one will be here on Thursday/Friday.
> 
> 
> Chris



Oh No. I got my 3808 last Friday and ran firmware upgrade. I got the same message. Please wait... for 1 hour. There is nothing improve in the front display panel. So is this mean I have the same problem and have to send my back for a fix.


----------



## davelr




Originally Posted by outlikealight
Well after three hours on the phone with Denon and my cable company it appears my E-card/chip is broken/inoperable. I had to pack it up today and ship it out. Bummer! A new one will be here on Thursday/Friday.
Chris[/QUOTE said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12825879
> 
> 
> Oh No. I got my 3808 last Friday and ran firmware upgrade. I got the same message. Please wait... for 1 hour. There is nothing improve in the front display panel. So is this mean I have the same problem and have to send my back for a fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh! Reading this forum is almost worse than watching my stock values for the last month. My 3808's is on it's way and I keep "anticipating" new and wonderful problems...
> 
> 
> Chris - I'm assuming you meant that you had to send the Ethernet plug-in card back to Denon. Is that correct? Did they actually want you to go into the receiver and pull it, or did they want you to send the receiver back? Would you mind posting your experience when you get the new one? Thanks
> 
> 
> Supermann7 - has your firmware update cleared up yet?
> 
> 
> Sorry for previous, I've actually had a lot of fun reading the forum for the last week or so as I've made my decision and appreciate everyone's willingness to post and contribute information. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12825879
> 
> 
> Oh No. I got my 3808 last Friday and ran firmware upgrade. I got the same message. Please wait... for 1 hour. There is nothing improve in the front display panel. So is this mean I have the same problem and have to send my back for a fix.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12826103
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhh! Reading this forum is almost worse than watching my stock values for the last month. My 3808's is on it's way and I keep "anticipating" new and wonderful problems...
> 
> 
> Chris - I'm assuming you meant that you had to send the Ethernet plug-in card back to Denon. Is that correct? Did they actually want you to go into the receiver and pull it, or did they want you to send the receiver back? Would you mind posting your experience when you get the new one? Thanks




Ok guy's heres a little more informative post. I am not a technical guru so I'll do my best. When I tried to do a firmware upgrade I initially went to it in the menu and it did not give me the choice of Start or Cancel. I could not do anything. I then did the upgrade for my new Toshiba HD A35 and everything went fine. I tried plugging the Toshibas settings into the Denon Manually (which I know now won't work....I know I'm stupid







) That's when I got the Please wait hat went forever. I called Denon and they had me check the Network settings. I went to Network settings and everything was set correctly for the reciever to assign an IP automatically. The Denon tech told me to read the IP I was provided. I told him there was nothing. He said Uh Oh and put me on hold. He came back and said I was not connecting with my modem via the ethernet. He then said I had to call my cable company and get them to provide a way around the Universal Plug and Play (Don't ask me..we've already established I'm stupid







). He said it needed disabled.


My cable company said that there was nothing in my modem that would interfere with a connection. He then had me connect three different devices to the modem via my ethernet cable. He could see them pop in and he had me look at the front of my modem. One of the lights is labeled E-Net. Every time I connected something the E-Net light would come on. Then he had me connect the Denon and nothing.......No light. He said that it has to be the the ethernet port or whatever card/chip controls the ethernet connection. I returned the 3808 right away to 6th Ave via their 7 day return policy. A new one is on the way and should be here Thursday. I will report what I find.


Hope that explanation made sense. As I said I am not an Uber techno geek.


Chris V


----------



## Supermann7

davelr - No not yet. I will try again tonight and let you guys know. If this doesn't work. I will be on the phone with DENON. 1st tomorrow morning. Does anyone know what IP address I should see in the 3808. By the way I bought my 3808 from J&R.Com.


----------



## Supermann7

This is frustrating. Why can DENON make this an easy way to download. I would think it's best to download to a flash drive or pc and load right back into the AV USB drive.


I will call JR too. Will they return my shipping cost. This will be going back to NY.


----------



## davelr

Supermann7 - What IP address you see in the setup is dependent on a number of things and how your internet connection is set up. I'm not very familiar with how cable setups work for ISP anymore, but the setups generally fall into several categories:


fixed IP address - probably not usual anymore. The ISP gives you a hard IP address, gateway address and DNS address. These get (on a computer) coded into your NIC driver setups. I doubt that you have this type of setup given your question.


DHCP - (stands for Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) - (on a computer) your NIC (that's Network Interface Card or Controller) is set to recieve a variable IP address from a server which also provides the gateway and DNS addresses. In the case of DHCP, your address will be determined by what the ISP (Internet Service Provider) has a lease to.


However, in many of these types of setups (most particularly for DSL connections - over phone lines) you must still log in. DSL for example, uses a protocol called PPPoE (Point to Point Protocol over Ethernet). Think of this as dial-up on steroids. When you make a PPPoE connection, something at your end must provide login tokens (user id and password) that were originally provided by your ISP. If you connect your computer directly to your DSL modem, the computer setup must provide the tokens. If you have a network router that connects to the modem in place of your computer, the router has a setup screen which allows you to enter the login tokens. The router then takes care of the authentication sequence every time it needs to connect to the DSL line. In this type of situation, the router usually provides the DHCP function which hands out the IP addresses and (for a number of reasons) this address will usually look like 192.168.x.x where x can be some number between 1 and 256.


So, it's hard to say what you should see.


Are you cable or DSL?

Do you have a router that attaches to your modem?


Dave


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12826747
> 
> 
> This is frustrating. Why can DENON make this an easy way to download. I would think it's best to download to a flash drive or pc and load right back into the AV USB drive.
> 
> 
> I will call JR too. Will they return my shipping cost. This will be going back to NY.



Supermann7 - Ah, duh (my duh). There's an easy way to check what type of IP address you should see. I'm assuming you have a computer on your internet connection?


If so and it's a Windows based machine (not familiar with Apples or Linux stuff), you can find out by doint the following:


Click Start

Click Run

Enter CMD (case doesn't matter) in the box and press Enter

A command line box (black with white letters, some call it a DOS box) will open and have a prompt such as c:\\windows> (or the like).


type

IPCONFIG and press enter

A number of lines will display. You're interested in the one that starts "IP Address"

The number at the end of this line (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) should look like what you see on the 3808 if it's getting a connection.


Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## zenisu

Forgive my ignorance. I'm sure my question is answered elsewhere, but I can't find a concise answer with the search. I'm about ready to pull the trigger on the 3808 via 6ave's deal.


A local guy in Chicago (great deals on Episode speakers which are supposedly comparable to or better then the Klipsch and Niles lines) told me he bought a current model Denon. I believe he said his was a 588 or so. He said it cannot do an HDMI output of a component or composite in. Basically what he said was that for an HDMI output you had to use an HDMI input, meaning that with old devices you have to run multiple sets of cables to the tv to support all possible input types.


Now, I've seen the comments regarding the chart on page 8 of the 3808 manual. That chart clearly shows that composite in can be output via HDMI. But the chart doesn't have a good legend. Solid black obviously means no problem and it's a direct output. There's a legend that says dotted black is for 480i and 576i. But the inputs I'm mainly worried about is composite which only has grey lines coming from it (there is a grey line going to HDMI), but there's no legen saying what grey means.


1) Do the 2808 and 3808 both do full on video signal conversion (composite input to HDMI combined audio/video output)? I have an HD player and will be picking up a Blu-Ray when the DMP-BD50 hits the streets. But I might keep around an older player for mp3's or Divx disks. I want to do composite or component output on the old player and have the Denon upconvert it to HD goodness and output on a single HDMI.


2) I'm aware that an HDMI 1080p input has no processing done on it and sends the signal straight out also via HDMI. What about an HDMI input at a different resolution (anything from 1080i to 480p)? Can I choose to do upconversion on those lesser HDMI inputs?


Thanks!


----------



## captavs

Anyone notice over excentuated ssssss sound when people speak? Maybe it's jussst me but the receiver seems to over emphasize this sound. Never noticed this with my Denon 3600. Same with both Digital Optical or Analog input. Also same with or without Equializer turned on.


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zenisu* /forum/post/12828602
> 
> 
> 1) Do the 2808 and 3808 both do full on video signal conversion (composite input to HDMI combined audio/video output)? I have an HD player and will be picking up a Blu-Ray when the DMP-BD50 hits the streets. But I might keep around an older player for mp3's or Divx disks. I want to do composite or component output on the old player and have the Denon upconvert it to HD goodness and output on a single HDMI.
> 
> 
> 2) I'm aware that an HDMI 1080p input has no processing done on it and sends the signal straight out also via HDMI. What about an HDMI input at a different resolution (anything from 1080i to 480p)? Can I choose to do upconversion on those lesser HDMI inputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



1) Yes. I have a single HDMI cable running to my display.


2) Yes. The only conversion that cannot be done is 720p1080i. Kind of a strange exception, the scaling chip must be limited in some way.


----------



## motoman

I was trying to find a 3808Ci locally and haven't had any luck. I was going to order from Crutchfield because of good dealings in the past. I stumbled on to this thread and the 6th Ave. deal. Before I call in the morning has anybody heard of any bad experiences in dealing with them? Mainly on these units. Do these come double boxed? Just never dealt with or heard of them before so I was just wanting to check some things out with you guys first.


Thanks,


Jim


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *motoman* /forum/post/12829134
> 
> 
> I was trying to find a 3808Ci locally and haven't had any luck. I was going to order from Crutchfield because of good dealings in the past. I stumbled on to this thread and the 6th Ave. deal. Before I call in the morning has anybody heard of any bad experiences in dealing with them? Mainly on these units. Do these come double boxed? Just never dealt with or heard of them before so I was just wanting to check some things out with you guys first.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jim



I got my 3808 from 6AVE over the holidays. It came double boxed and in pristine (never opened) condition. They are an authorized dealer. Hard to beat their prices. No high pressure, no add-ons offered, no bait and switch. No complaints about product or service.


6Ave is about the same as other online places. Usually quick (24-48 hr to ship) but at least one person on this forum reported a multiple day delay in shipping (admitedly over the holidays). Just ask them to confirm that it is in stock and will ship in 24 hrs.


In summary, most buyers here have been satisfied with them but a couple have been disappointed on timeliness.


----------



## zenisu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew_B* /forum/post/12828782
> 
> 
> 1) Yes. I have a single HDMI cable running to my display.
> 
> 
> 2) Yes. The only conversion that cannot be done is 720p1080i. Kind of a strange exception, the scaling chip must be limited in some way.



Awesome, thank you! I had been mostly set on the pioneer elite based on price, but when I bumped up to the 94 model to get more HDMI inputs the cost savings was no longer there so it opened up the field again. I'm now looking forward to my first Denon - just have to wait a week or so for some checks to clear.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12827256
> 
> 
> Supermann7 - Ah, duh (my duh). There's an easy way to check what type of IP address you should see. I'm assuming you have a computer on your internet connection?
> 
> 
> If so and it's a Windows based machine (not familiar with Apples or Linux stuff), you can find out by doint the following:
> 
> 
> Click Start
> 
> Click Run
> 
> Enter CMD (case doesn't matter) in the box and press Enter
> 
> A command line box (black with white letters, some call it a DOS box) will open and have a prompt such as c:\\windows> (or the like).
> 
> 
> type
> 
> IPCONFIG and press enter
> 
> A number of lines will display. You're interested in the one that starts "IP Address"
> 
> The number at the end of this line (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx) should look like what you see on the 3808 if it's getting a connection.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Dave



Dave - Thanks for the replied quote.


I have Time Warner cable internet and my pc is working fine. I tried with 3 different cables. I my is Linksys.


I did the turn on DHCP to ON : IP Address-169.254.253.444 (This is not correct). With DHCP turn ON. I tried about 5 times. Still got the 169...IP address.


Then I did the DHCP to turn OFF: got the IP from my pc and it looks like this 192.168..... Still doesn't work. Then I get the momentary "please wait" for 1 minute and the second message came up, "connection failed".

What else is going wrong here. This is not right. I just about had it right now.


Oh. I lost my Audyssey settings after failed download.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12830279
> 
> 
> Dave - Thanks for the replied quote.
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner cable internet and my pc is working fine. I tried with 3 different cables. I my is Linksys.
> 
> 
> I did the turn on DHCP to ON : IP Address-169.254.253.444 (This is not correct). With DHCP turn ON. I tried about 5 times. Still got the 169...IP address.
> 
> 
> Then I did the DHCP to turn OFF: got the IP from my pc and it looks like this 192.168..... Still doesn't work. Then I get the momentary "please wait" for 1 minute and the second message came up, "connection failed".
> 
> What else is going wrong here. This is not right. I just about had it right now.
> 
> 
> Oh. I lost my Audyssey settings after failed download.



Yes. My router is connect to my modem.


----------



## naconsulting

Sony VCR FF/REW on 3808 shows blank screen. Connecting Analog to 3808 from VCR. Connecting HDMI to 52 Sony XBR 1080 LCD.


When I pause or Slow FF or Slow Rew, the image is not rendered to the monitor anymore? I have a Sony VCR and its connected analog to the 3808. It plays fine, but if I FF, the screen goes blank. I can get to the 3808 menu but the VCR image is gone and only show on play???


----------



## naconsulting

I am connecting my Nintendo Wii using component to the 3808 and then the 3808 is connecting via HDMI to my Sony 52 XBR LCD. The output of the picture is not as good as just connecting the component cables directly to the TV. Why? The text is quite fuzzy and it just doesn't look right. I have tried many of the menu settings, but nothing seems to change the output. Sad, but the direct component so far is better. How can I get my 3808 to process this properly?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12826747
> 
> 
> This is frustrating. Why can DENON make this an easy way to download. I would think it's best to download to a flash drive or pc and load right back into the AV USB drive.
> 
> 
> I will call JR too. Will they return my shipping cost. This will be going back to NY.



I prefer Denons way. With my BD30 I have to download from a PC and burn a CD. Not too convenient.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naconsulting* /forum/post/12830548
> 
> 
> I am connecting my Nintendo Wii using component to the 3808 and then the 3808 is connecting via HDMI to my Sony 52 XBR LCD. The output of the picture is not as good as just connecting the component cables directly to the TV. Why? The text is quite fuzzy and it just doesn't look right. I have tried many of the menu settings, but nothing seems to change the output. Sad, but the direct component so far is better. How can I get my 3808 to process this properly?



Turn the scaler off. Then the signal passes straight through. Also, what kind of cables are you using from the 3808 to the Sony? I use HDMI 1.3 Category 2 cables and I have never had an issue.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12828735
> 
> 
> Anyone notice over excentuated ssssss sound when people speak? Maybe it's jussst me but the receiver seems to over emphasize this sound. Never noticed this with my Denon 3600. Same with both Digital Optical or Analog input. Also same with or without Equializer turned on.




jussssst you


----------



## 03Cobra

Ok, Im trying to decide why i should spend the extra Bucks and get the 3808 instead of the 2808 besides the obvious: If its justified somehow Ill get the 3808

2 extra HDMI ports

a little more power

Better GUI


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12830745
> 
> 
> Turn the scaler off. Then the signal passes straight through. Also, what kind of cables are you using from the 3808 to the Sony? I use HDMI 1.3 Category 2 cables and I have never had an issue.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naconsulting* /forum/post/12830548
> 
> 
> I am connecting my Nintendo Wii using component to the 3808 and then the 3808 is connecting via HDMI to my Sony 52 XBR LCD. The output of the picture is not as good as just connecting the component cables directly to the TV. Why? The text is quite fuzzy and it just doesn't look right. I have tried many of the menu settings, but nothing seems to change the output. Sad, but the direct component so far is better. How can I get my 3808 to process this properly?



I have a 52XBR4 with a Wii w/Component hook up and I haven't noticed any degradation of video quality going through the 3808 and then out HDMI to the TV and I've gone back and forth comparing the two. I prefer to leave the scaler off with the Wii since the TV handles the upconversion just fine. If I tell the scaler to upconvert to 1080p then the Wii does not fill the entire 52XBR4 screen but the picture still looks great.


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *03Cobra* /forum/post/12830958
> 
> 
> Ok, Im trying to decide why i should spend the extra Bucks and get the 3808 instead of the 2808 besides the obvious: If its justified somehow Ill get the 3808
> 
> 2 extra HDMI ports
> 
> a little more power
> 
> Better GUI



Better DAC's. I bought the 2808 first then returned it for the 3808 and I am 100% glad I did. The performance and clarity it very noticeable. At the time I only had a HD player but now I have both HD and BD so that is another reason why I am glad I exchanged.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12830314
> 
> 
> Yes. My router is connect to my modem.




Dave and everyone who's having difficult with the firmware update. Try doing these steps. I spoke with DENON Tech this morning. She told be to do these steps to reset the Microprocessor (don't know what this mean). Not computer expert. Make sure you have your internet cable hook up in the back of the AV Ethernet and turn the DHCP to ON before you do these steps.


1. Turn OFF the Hard Power button (ON/OFF) in front bottom left next to the ON/Standby power button.


2. Open the front panel. Inside the front panel to the left handside. Press and hold both buttons in (STANDARD and DSP Simulation).


3. Wait until the front display panel flashes (2-3 times) and let go/release both the buttons. Give it a 1 minute before returning to Firmware update. This will allow the AV time to initialize and to pull down the IP address.


I can't do it right now. I'm at work. I'll try tonight. If anyone will do this before me. Appreciated if you can share details. Cross my fingers. I hate to set them back to JR. From Cali to NY.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naconsulting* /forum/post/12830494
> 
> 
> Sony VCR FF/REW on 3808 shows blank screen. Connecting Analog to 3808 from VCR. Connecting HDMI to 52 Sony XBR 1080 LCD.
> 
> 
> When I pause or Slow FF or Slow Rew, the image is not rendered to the monitor anymore? I have a Sony VCR and its connected analog to the 3808. It plays fine, but if I FF, the screen goes blank. I can get to the 3808 menu but the VCR image is gone and only show on play???



This is normal for any VCR with the 3808. I know it's frustrating but that's the way it is.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12831879
> 
> 
> This is normal for any VCR with the 3808. I know it's frustrating but that's the way it is.



It sounds like this is a consistent behavior but this is not normal! Seems like a defect to me.


----------



## mulesqb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/12830745
> 
> 
> Turn the scaler off. Then the signal passes straight through. Also, what kind of cables are you using from the 3808 to the Sony? I use HDMI 1.3 Category 2 cables and I have never had an issue.



How do you turn the scaler off?


----------



## mrlogs

What's the difference between the 3808CI & 2808CI except 20 Watts, 2 more HDMI-ins & USB port?..I'm getting ready to buy one soon (one of these two) & want to know if it warrants the several hundred dollar price difference...









Thanks in advance!...Tom


----------



## SharkFinn07

Can someone please PM me the 6ave deal price? I'm trying to decide between the 3808 and the Onkyo 875......thanks!


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12832607
> 
> 
> It sounds like this is a consistent behavior but this is not normal! Seems like a defect to me.



The problem arises because of the video conversion from analog to digital. When the VCR goes into FF you no longer have a standard analog video signal. (Note the "tearing" that you see on an analog TV.) It would require major extra video conversion programming and/or hardware to get some sort of a picture under those conditions.


I believe that a conscious design decision was made to not do the considerable extra design work given that VCRs are on the way out. I don't call that a "defect" although I certainly would like to have the "feature" of being able to see the video during FF. It's just one indication that the "digital revolution" doesn't always result in an improvement.


It is certainly "normal" behavior for this receiver since it is operating as designed and there is no hardware failure or software bug.


----------



## SharkFinn07

Has anyone noticed the issues that the Cnet review stated regarding the video upconversion? The video conversion is going to ultimately decide which AVR I go with.


Based on current usage, how would you rate the video capabilities of the 3808?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12833014
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the 3808CI & 2808CI except 20 Watts, 2 more HDMI-ins & USB port?..I'm getting ready to buy one soon (one of these two) & want to know if it warrants the several hundred dollar price difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!...Tom



For me the network port was a plus. Allows streaming music from a media server, internet radio (don't know if I'll use or not) and online firmware updates. Don't know how firmware updates are done on the 2808.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12833014
> 
> 
> What's the difference between the 3808CI & 2808CI except 20 Watts, 2 more HDMI-ins & USB port?..I'm getting ready to buy one soon (one of these two) & want to know if it warrants the several hundred dollar price difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!...Tom





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *03Cobra* /forum/post/12830958
> 
> 
> Ok, Im trying to decide why i should spend the extra Bucks and get the 3808 instead of the 2808 besides the obvious: If its justified somehow Ill get the 3808
> 
> 2 extra HDMI ports
> 
> a little more power
> 
> Better GUI




We love the Internet Radio stations that the 3808 offers. Worth the money in my eyes. Pretty much the equivalent of having a Satellite radio subscription but it's free (1yr subscription @ 12.95 = $150+)


(and now the PSP has internet radio.. so I have my handheld device as well







)


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12833233
> 
> 
> The problem arises because of the video conversion from analog to digital. When the VCR goes into FF you no longer have a standard analog video signal. (Note the "tearing" that you see on an analog TV.) It would require major extra video conversion programming and/or hardware to get some sort of a picture under those conditions.
> 
> 
> I believe that a conscious design decision was made to not do the considerable extra design work given that VCRs are on the way out. I don't call that a "defect" although I certainly would like to have the "feature" of being able to see the video during FF. It's just one indication that the "digital revolution" doesn't always result in an improvement.
> 
> 
> It is certainly "normal" behavior for this receiver since it is operating as designed and there is no hardware failure or software bug.




Thanks, your explanation makes sense to me. So, if you pass composite to the AVR and output over component to the TV would this get around that? I wonder if this also happens with the Yamaha 3800 AVR. Based on your explanation it seems that it would. I am curious to test that as well.


----------



## mdgolf

Bought the 3808 last week, did the firmware update without a hitch by connecting directly to the modem/router.


Unfortunately, the 3808's perm home is on the other side of the house and a "low" wireless signal is the best I can get on my laptops. Can anyone suggest equipment they've used to connect their 3808 to their wireless network, and ways to boost the signal please? Thanks!


----------



## RedRedSuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12833483
> 
> 
> Bought the 3808 last week, did the firmware update without a hitch by connecting directly to the modem/router.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the 3808's perm home is on the other side of the house and a "low" wireless signal is the best I can get on my laptops. Can anyone suggest equipment they've used to connect their 3808 to their wireless network, and ways to boost the signal please? Thanks!



Typically, you'd use a wi-fi extender (see Amazon.com), which will propagate the signal to other areas of your house. Chain as many of those up as you want in various parts of your house to enable a strong wi-fi signal there.


Another option is to get one of those gadgets that communicate through your powerline instead of wi-fi. Beware that this may or may not work THAT well, depending on how old your house is, but it is quite convenient.

http://www.amazon.com/Sling-Media-Sl...0504917&sr=1-1


----------



## Supermann7

Please, does anyone know what the QUICK SELECT 1, 2, and 3 for?


----------



## naconsulting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12831489
> 
> 
> I have a 52XBR4 with a Wii w/Component hook up and I haven't noticed any degradation of video quality going through the 3808 and then out HDMI to the TV and I've gone back and forth comparing the two. I prefer to leave the scaler off with the Wii since the TV handles the upconversion just fine. If I tell the scaler to upconvert to 1080p then the Wii does not fill the entire 52XBR4 screen but the picture still looks great.



I turned the scaler to off but didn't see any differences. Sony 52XBR3 is showing the picture in full screen through the HDMI, but you can see each piece of text has fuzzyness and small pixel lines going through it. If I put straight to component on the TV, that fuzzyness goes away. I am not sure of the cable types that I have, but can that be an issue. Maybe I have 52XBR3 vs 52XBR4 and they fixed something? Its no fun playing the Wii when it looks like this.


----------



## mdgolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12833533
> 
> 
> Typically, you'd use a wi-fi extender (see Amazon.com), which will propagate the signal to other areas of your house. Chain as many of those up as you want in various parts of your house to enable a strong wi-fi signal there.
> 
> 
> Another option is to get one of those gadgets that communicate through your powerline instead of wi-fi. Beware that this may or may not work THAT well, depending on how old your house is, but it is quite convenient.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sling-Media-Sl...0504917&sr=1-1



Thanks RedRedSuit. I figured a range booster/extender would be part of the solution, and I've seen in this thread where the powerline option is not a good one...though my house is only 6 years old it makes a difference. Mostly I'm looking for suggestions on actual devices that plug into the ethernet port on the 3808 that connect to a wireless network. My understanding is that no USB wireless devices are an option.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naconsulting* /forum/post/12833721
> 
> 
> I turned the scaler to off but didn't see any differences. Sony 52XBR3 is showing the picture in full screen through the HDMI, but you can see each piece of text has fuzzyness and small pixel lines going through it. If I put straight to component on the TV, that fuzzyness goes away. I am not sure of the cable types that I have, but can that be an issue. Maybe I have 52XBR3 vs 52XBR4 and they fixed something? Its no fun playing the Wii when it looks like this.



Does your TV show the signal it's receiving is 480p from the Wii in both cases? Can you upload a pic? I went back and forth to compare the Wii picture quality between going through the 3808CI and direct to the 52xbr4 and could not find any difference in picture quality. I will try again when I get

home this evening.


----------



## naconsulting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12833969
> 
> 
> Does your TV show the signal it's receiving is 480p from the Wii in both cases? Can you upload a pic? I went back and forth to compare the Wii picture quality between going through the 3808CI and direct to the 52xbr4 and could not find any difference in picture quality. I will try again when I get
> 
> home this evening.



Thanks. The TV says 480. The xbr3 does support 1.3 HDMI. I don't think that could be it, but maybe somebody out there knows if no 1.3 HDMI support can do this? I am also trying to output via svideo instead of HDMI to see the difference. I have tried all the menu options, but how the heck do you get the 3808 to output on the svideo? I have it all hooked correct but no signal to the sony? I cannot find an output selector (if there is one).


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naconsulting* /forum/post/12834087
> 
> 
> Thanks. The TV says 480. The xbr3 does support 1.3 HDMI. I don't think that could be it, but maybe somebody out there knows if no 1.3 HDMI support can do this? I am also trying to output via svideo instead of HDMI to see the difference. I have tried all the menu options, but how the heck do you get the 3808 to output on the svideo? I have it all hooked correct but no signal to the sony? I cannot find an output selector (if there is one).



Did you try a second HDMI port on the TV? Maybe one is bad? I am puzzled by this. Since I essentially have close to the same equipment as you, if it were the other way around I would try swapping the HDMI cable first. I would also do a reset (change everything back to default) on your TV settings to make sure something isn't causing the HDMI input to look bad.


If that didn't resolve it I think I'd go buy another 3808CI and test it to see if that also exhibits the issue.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gstahl* /forum/post/12787801
> 
> 
> So far LOVE the 3808 (coming from a Pioneer 92 elite that had HDMI issues with my PS3, which seem to be completely gone with the denon).



What HDMI issue with the Pioneer?

I've narrowed my choice down to the Denon 3808 & the Pioneer 94. How did the two compare soundwise?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12833483
> 
> 
> Bought the 3808 last week, did the firmware update without a hitch by connecting directly to the modem/router.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the 3808's perm home is on the other side of the house and a "low" wireless signal is the best I can get on my laptops. Can anyone suggest equipment they've used to connect their 3808 to their wireless network, and ways to boost the signal please? Thanks!



Well, you'd have to have some kind of wireless receiver adapter to set up the 3808 anyway as it's only equipped for wired connections. These are normally called Access Points. There are a number of these that feature media features as well.


If there's anyway possible to do a wired connection, I would, particularly if you're doing firmware updates. Wireless is ok, but not nearly as reliable as wired. If your wireless path "includes" a normal microwave oven or 2.4Ghz phone installation, these devices can cause interference on the wireless link. The only exception to this right now is 802.11a which uses a 5Ghz radio, but hardly anyone uses "a" wireless in homes.


FWIW


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12833367
> 
> 
> Thanks, your explanation makes sense to me. So, if you pass composite to the AVR and output over component to the TV would this get around that? I wonder if this also happens with the Yamaha 3800 AVR. Based on your explanation it seems that it would. I am curious to test that as well.



My GUESS is that it wouldn't, even then. Obviously, if composite were passed through with NO conversion in between then it should be OK. But, even in that case, the receiver has to do something to insert the GUI. I wouldn't be surprised if it gets converted to digital and back to analog just to do that. ANY conversion to a different resolution (or even composite to component) would probably have the same problem.


And, don't forget the TV set. If it's a plasma or lcd (especially at a different resolution), it might well do a video conversion that would have the same problem.


----------



## F1Fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12833483
> 
> 
> Bought the 3808 last week, did the firmware update without a hitch by connecting directly to the modem/router.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the 3808's perm home is on the other side of the house and a "low" wireless signal is the best I can get on my laptops. Can anyone suggest equipment they've used to connect their 3808 to their wireless network, and ways to boost the signal please? Thanks!



I chose for the easier but more expensive option, netgear (or other brand) powerline adapters. They work very well so far, had them for a week. Easy to set up, plug and play. I now have my Sat rec, Denon rec, PS3 and Xbox connected to the net.


----------



## mdgolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *F1Fan* /forum/post/12835131
> 
> 
> I chose for the easier but more expensive option, netgear (or other brand) powerline adapters. They work very well so far, had them for a week. Easy to set up, plug and play. I now have my Sat rec, Denon rec, PS3 and Xbox connected to the net.



Thanks davelr and F1Fan. Perhaps I will try the powerline. Thought I had seen that they didn't work, but perhaps it was an older home or had other issues.


I don't particularly want to crawl around under the house to run cat5...especially in winter. If it comes down to it, I'll hire someone though.


Any other feedback is still welcome


----------



## RedRedSuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12833886
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm looking for suggestions on actual devices that plug into the ethernet port on the 3808 that connect to a wireless network.



I see. In that case, you're looking for a wireless Ethernet bridge or adapter. It needs to support WPA encryption. I found stuff on Amazon, but the link isn't working -- search around. Look for something that doesn't need USB; I found a few.


No USB connection involved. Just plug into your receiver using Ethernet cord, probably configure it through a browser to access your wi-fi network properly, and you should be good to go. Unless I missed something in this thread which will make this not work.


----------



## Infominister

Powerline adapters with an Ethernet connection right into your receiver would work well.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12835498
> 
> 
> I see. In that case, you're looking for a wireless Ethernet bridge or adapter. It *needs* to support WPA encryption...



Ideally, a wireless bridge or adapter should offer WPA support, but WPA is not NEEDED, for purposes of connecting the 3808 to a wireless network.


----------



## rec head

So I am currently re-ripping my cd collection to .flac and would like to store all that music on a usb powered drive connected to the 3808. Is there any way to view the contents of the drive from my computer? Is there any way to make playlists from the computer? I don't have a usb storage device that is compatible yet and haven't been able to try anything. I hope I am not wasting my time doing these conversions. One of the reasons I want the drive hooked directly to the receiver is so that it powers on/off with the receiver. Any tips would help.


----------



## scientest

Just posted a thread asking if I should sell my old Bryston 4B now that I have a 3808, but while doing so I got to wondering if I can re-assign the front channel amps from the 3808 and use the pre-out to my old amp instead? Not sure I want to even if can, so this is mostly a theoretical question, but if it's easy to do I may give it a shot...


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12835352
> 
> 
> Thanks davelr and F1Fan. Perhaps I will try the powerline. Thought I had seen that they didn't work, but perhaps it was an older home or had other issues.
> 
> 
> I don't particularly want to crawl around under the house to run cat5...especially in winter. If it comes down to it, I'll hire someone though.
> 
> 
> Any other feedback is still welcome



I'm kicking myself for not installing Cat5 when I built my house, figured I'd go wireless for everything.


If running it after the fact (can't on my home) is a possibility, I wouldn't hesitate to do it.


----------



## RedRedSuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12836060
> 
> 
> Ideally, a wireless bridge or adapter should offer WPA support, but WPA is not NEEDED, for purposes of connecting the 3808 to a wireless network.



Well, I mean, it's annoying to have to enable the non-secure WEP just for this receiver, especially when the adapter is likely to be useful for other things, like game consoles.


----------



## xradman

Just got delivery from 6Ave (2 days from order date via DHL ground). I am updating FW as I am typing this. I could not get GUI menu to come up via S-Video monitor out. I finally just used the web interface to start the FW upgrade. Is GUI dead on S-Video? I do not have anything connected to the receiver other than the Ethernet cable and S-Video out to my monitor.


----------



## mdgolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdgolf* /forum/post/12835352
> 
> 
> Thanks davelr and F1Fan. Perhaps I will try the powerline. Thought I had seen that they didn't work, but perhaps it was an older home or had other issues.
> 
> 
> I don't particularly want to crawl around under the house to run cat5...especially in winter. If it comes down to it, I'll hire someone though.
> 
> 
> Any other feedback is still welcome



Thanks for the feedback everyone. I ended up with the Netgear HDXB101 Powerline adapter which is the HD version of up to 200mps (







we'll see about that part...). I turned my WEP off as we have good separation between houses and we're in a gated community so drive-by hackers are less likely.


I'm going to get it up and running and then run it through a Linksys WRT54G router. It will pass thru whatever speeds I'm getting hard wired. Then I'll hard connect the AVR 3808, XBox 360, DirecTV HR20-700 HD-DVR, to the WRT54G with a port left over for a future Blu-Ray Player for firmware updates.


I'll report back how it went...


----------



## xradman

Dang!!! During FW upgrade, I got "ConnectionFailed" message during Ether BL with 11 minutes remaining. Now what? I can't connect to the receiver. Should I power off and retry the FW upgrade or is my receiver toast?


----------



## naconsulting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12834176
> 
> 
> Did you try a second HDMI port on the TV? Maybe one is bad? I am puzzled by this. Since I essentially have close to the same equipment as you, if it were the other way around I would try swapping the HDMI cable first. I would also do a reset (change everything back to default) on your TV settings to make sure something isn't causing the HDMI input to look bad.
> 
> 
> If that didn't resolve it I think I'd go buy another 3808CI and test it to see if that also exhibits the issue.



One thing I just realized is that there are component cables for the Wii and I am using the standard composite RCA cables that come with. Are you using the higher end cables? Maybe this is causing the extra noise. I see people talking about switching cables and moving toward 480p instead of 480i. I will pick some up tonight and try, but maybe its my cabling from the Wii and others have already figured this out.


----------



## mdgolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12838651
> 
> 
> Dang!!! During FW upgrade, I got "ConnectionFailed" message during Ether BL with 11 minutes remaining. Now what? I can't connect to the receiver. Should I power off and retry the FW upgrade or is my receiver toast?



This happened to someone several pages back...and I believe there was a solution posted...


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12838651
> 
> 
> Dang!!! During FW upgrade, I got "ConnectionFailed" message during Ether BL with 11 minutes remaining. Now what? I can't connect to the receiver. Should I power off and retry the FW upgrade or is my receiver toast?



Yes, just cycle the power and try to update the firmware again. My first update stalled too, before I turned off uPnP on my router. After that the update went fine.


----------



## tedhontz

I am interested in either the 3808 or the pioneer elite 94 receiver. I have a lot of MP3 files and like the fact that there is a function called RESTORER in the Denon manual which claims to uncompress and make the songs sound in original quality. The pioneer doesn't mention this feature but mentions it can play FLAC files which I don't know what those are or if I could convert my MP3's to FLAC files or not. Has anyone here messed with this feature and does it really make a difference in audio quality? I'm ready to buy ASAP so let me know.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/12836513
> 
> 
> So I am currently re-ripping my cd collection to .flac and would like to store all that music on a usb powered drive connected to the 3808. Is there any way to view the contents of the drive from my computer? Is there any way to make playlists from the computer? I don't have a usb storage device that is compatible yet and haven't been able to try anything. I hope I am not wasting my time doing these conversions. One of the reasons I want the drive hooked directly to the receiver is so that it powers on/off with the receiver. Any tips would help.



I don't think there's an option to connect from a PC to a USB HD connected to the 3808. You still would need to physically connect the drive to the PC to transfer the files and create playlists. This should not be a big deal as youy should not do this often.


If your HD is larger it's not going to be sufficient powering it up through USB, so you would need external power. If that's the case you can power it up though the AC outlets of the 3808.


I've tried an external drive with the 3808 a couple of times but it looked like every time you turn to "NET/USB" it reads the drive and indexes the contents. That might be an issue with a large library. Because of that I think that a PC media server might be a better option.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedhontz* /forum/post/12838909
> 
> 
> I have a lot of MP3 files and like the fact that there is a function called RESTORER in the Denon manual which claims to uncompress and make the songs sound in original quality.



- I tried it briefly on a few MP3's I have just to see how it sounds. It's not that impressive. It's nowhere near the quality of the original CD, especially if you use lower bit rate MP3's. I wouldn't consider this a big selling point. But then again, I'm kind of an audio snob when it comes to CD's.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedhontz* /forum/post/12838909
> 
> 
> The pioneer doesn't mention this feature but mentions it can play FLAC files which I don't know what those are or if I could convert my MP3's to FLAC files or not.



- FLAC is a lossless compression standard. It's identical to the original WAV file. It's around 1/2 the size of the original file. MP3 is a lossy format, meaning data is thrown out in order to make the file size smaller. You can't "restore" the information that was thrown out the first time when the MP3 was created.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naconsulting* /forum/post/12838673
> 
> 
> One thing I just realized is that there are component cables for the Wii and I am using the standard composite RCA cables that come with. Are you using the higher end cables? Maybe this is causing the extra noise. I see people talking about switching cables and moving toward 480p instead of 480i. I will pick some up tonight and try, but maybe its my cabling from the Wii and others have already figured this out.



Ah, I guess I just assumed you were using component cables.







Definetly make the switch to component cables and that should resolve your issue.


----------



## fickle

hi guys,


out of curiousity, does any of you use a UPS to protect your equipment? if so, what are the specs? i only ask as i think i need to buy a UPS soon for my 3808, but unsure what UPS information i need to help support the AV system


cheers


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12832607
> 
> 
> It sounds like this is a consistent behavior but this is not normal! Seems like a defect to me.



It pretty much is normal, just do a google look up "Time Base Correction" or "TBC".

It is a byproduct of VCR scaling, or even just converting a VCR source to another form of non-native video output.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12842457
> 
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> 
> out of curiousity, does any of you use a UPS to protect your equipment? if so, what are the specs? i only ask as i think i need to buy a UPS soon for my 3808, but unsure what UPS information i need to help support the AV system
> 
> 
> cheers



If you go to the UPS websites (APC/Tripp Lite/Ultra/etc..) they have online wizards that walk you through asking what components you need to plug in and how many minutes of backup you'd like. Then they will suggest which products they carry for your needs. You can run different wizards, or run one and get the Watts/Voltage you need and compare the different models from different companies.


I run 3 APC Back-UPS 750G in rooms that have all my sensitive electronic equipment to condition the power to everything.


Some designs are geared towards the "home entertainment" systems but it's not like your UPS needs to be seen, so it's best just to do your homework and find what suits your needs.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12838651
> 
> 
> Dang!!! During FW upgrade, I got "ConnectionFailed" message during Ether BL with 11 minutes remaining. Now what? I can't connect to the receiver. Should I power off and retry the FW upgrade or is my receiver toast?



I finally fixed this problem and was able to complete my update by manually configuring my network settings (turn DHCP off). With the DHCP on, I was continually getting connection fail during Ether WP update with ~6 minutes remaining. Now I have the 3 minute upgrade bug, but I can live with that. What I really need now is to get my projector delivered so that I can complete my HT upgrade/switchover.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12831661
> 
> 
> Dave and everyone who's having difficult with the firmware update. Try doing these steps. I spoke with DENON Tech this morning. She told be to do these steps to reset the Microprocessor (don't know what this mean). Not computer expert. Make sure you have your internet cable hook up in the back of the AV Ethernet and turn the DHCP to ON before you do these steps.
> 
> 
> 1. Turn OFF the Hard Power button (ON/OFF) in front bottom left next to the ON/Standby power button.
> 
> 
> 2. Open the front panel. Inside the front panel to the left handside. Press and hold both buttons in (STANDARD and DSP Simulation).
> 
> 
> 3. Wait until the front display panel flashes (2-3 times) and let go/release both the buttons. Give it a 1 minute before returning to Firmware update. This will allow the AV time to initialize and to pull down the IP address.
> 
> 
> I can't do it right now. I'm at work. I'll try tonight. If anyone will do this before me. Appreciated if you can share details. Cross my fingers. I hate to set them back to JR. From Cali to NY.



OK. I did all these Microprocessor refresh and it works for me (2 attempts). Also, I have bad luck with my Linksys router. So, I decided to hook my Ethernet directly into the Modem. It smooth and work out very well. I did not have any freeze up. 1st attempt.

Check the Network set up...IP Address before selecting the Firmware Update. IP from modem should be this 0.72. IP from router should start with the 192.168.1...

OLD firmware 1.28 and

Now my 3808 have the NEW firmware shown on my front display 1.57


Did my Audssey calibration and sound very much better then I before.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12843439
> 
> 
> I finally fixed this problem and was able to complete my update by manually configuring my network settings (turn DHCP off). With the DHCP on, I was continually getting connection fail during Ether WP update with ~6 minutes remaining. Now I have the 3 minute upgrade bug, but I can live with that. What I really need now is to get my projector delivered so that I can complete my HT upgrade/switchover.



You have an awsome HT. I love your projector picture. It looks clean.


----------



## ever1458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12839466
> 
> 
> Ah, I guess I just assumed you were using component cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definetly make the switch to component cables and that should resolve your issue.



Yeah, switch to component and then in the settings for the wii switch to using (I think they call it) enhanced defintion which just means 480p.


Maybe somebody else can help clarify this, but I have a very similar setup and noticed that the picture on the wii for me is much softer when I run it through HDMI then if I switch my tv to its component input. I turned off A to H in the denon's settings and it seemed to resolve the problem. The denon's upconvert from 480p to 1080p seemed to try and soften the picture to give an illusion that the edges where not so sharp. Kind of like a poor man's anti-aliasing. Anyone else notice this? I assume its just that the upscaling chip in the 3808ci isn't really that good.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12843699
> 
> 
> You have an awsome HT. I love your projector picture. It looks clean.



Thanks, it's going to be even better once I am fully HDMI 1.3a/1080P24 upgraded. I am getting in addition to the Denon AVR-3808CI, Panasonic AE2000U 1080P projector, Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD player, and Panasonic BD50 Blu-ray player to replace my Yamaha RX-V2500, Dukane ImagePro 9000D D-ILA Projector, Toshiba HD-XA1 HD DVD player, and Sony PS3 respectively.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ever1458* /forum/post/12843846
> 
> 
> Yeah, switch to component and then in the settings for the wii switch to using (I think they call it) enhanced defintion which just means 480p.
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody else can help clarify this, but I have a very similar setup and noticed that the picture on the wii for me is much softer when I run it through HDMI then if I switch my tv to its component input. I turned off A to H in the denon's settings and it seemed to resolve the problem. The denon's upconvert from 480p to 1080p seemed to try and soften the picture to give an illusion that the edges where not so sharp. Kind of like a poor man's anti-aliasing. Anyone else notice this? I assume its just that the upscaling chip in the 3808ci isn't really that good.



Yeah, I found no benefit in trying to upscale anything with the 3808CI. But then again I have a new Sony XBR4 that seems to handle the upscaling so I let the Denon just pass thru the signal and the Wii looks totally awesome!


----------



## ever1458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12844448
> 
> 
> Yeah, I found no benefit in trying to upscale anything with the 3808CI. But then again I have a new Sony XBR4 that seems to handle the upscaling so I let the Denon just pass thru the signal and the Wii looks totally awesome!



So what is the purpose of the i/p scaler? Is it to upconvert interlace signals to progressive? I have it on right now, but seeing what the A to H did to my signal, it might be better off. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ever1458* /forum/post/12844621
> 
> 
> So what is the purpose of the i/p scaler? Is it to upconvert interlace signals to progressive? I have it on right now, but seeing what the A to H did to my signal, it might be better off. Anyone know for sure?



If your display or source doesn't do upscaling then the AVR could benefit your display by enabling upscaling.


----------



## mulesqb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ever1458* /forum/post/12844621
> 
> 
> So what is the purpose of the i/p scaler? Is it to upconvert interlace signals to progressive? I have it on right now, but seeing what the A to H did to my signal, it might be better off. Anyone know for sure?



I am very curious about this also. Right now I think I have it on.


----------



## ever1458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12844658
> 
> 
> If your display or source doesn't do upscaling then the AVR could benefit your display by enabling upscaling.



I thought the A to H and A to H H&H did the upscaling?


----------



## JIBBYMAC

I'm new to this forum and am glad to have found it. I've been out of the home audio / home theater game for a few years and am finally getting back in. I too am thinking of buying the Denon 3808ci. While video is definitely important to me, audio is at the top of my list and Denon's reputation is excellent in this area. But here is my dilemma:


While the ability to connect iPods' and mp3 players to home audio has become more commonplace, the storage capacity and usability that I desire is not quite there yet - or am I wrong? The 3808ci and Pioneer's VSX-94TXH are the only A/V receivers that I've found that incorporate USB connections to mass storage devices. This interests me more than connecting to a network via Ethernet. I have spoken to both Denon and Pioneer and believe it or not, they both admitted that this feature does not always function properly, is slow, not intuitive and sometimes tedious to access. So I ask you, why the heck incorporate it into their devices? I have a boom box with a USB connection and it plays songs off a flash drive as easily as a CD. Why is it so difficult for the home audio/video companies?


If you'll allow me to ramble on a bit more - I'd like to have an external HD in my rack. From it I can access my digital music collection via USB. To it I can transfer DVR movies/shows so they never get lost (I know, never say never) via eSATA. Lastly, my universal remote should have an mp3 interface (like iPod or Sansa etc) to easily access the Artist, Album or Play list files on the HD without the need to have my TV on for browsing purposes. It needs to be easy and user friendly. When I say easy, I mean it better be easy or my wife will hate it! This is my dream. All the technology is there right now. Who'll be the one to put it all together for me? Has anyone done it yet and I've just missed it?


Any thoughts, advise, ideas, suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rynberg

It's really not that hard guys, the 3808 has three separate video processes:


A to H: This is simple transcoding of analog video signals to HDMI. Resolution is not changed.


I to P: This is simple deinterlacing of the video signal from 480i to 480p.


Upscaling/Upconversion: This is where the resolution is upconverted to a higher res like 720p or 1080i.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12836944
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, it's annoying to have to enable the non-secure WEP just for this receiver, especially when the adapter is likely to be useful for other things, like game consoles.



I understand your point, hence my winky-smiley at the end of my previous post.


----------



## Andrew_B

When playing Network audio sources using WMP11 network sharing the tracks are always sorted by filename in the Denon UI. Is there any way to change the default sorting to track number? I don't want to have to create a playlist for each album just to play the tracks in the right order.


----------



## fickle

can anyone tell me the power requirements for the 323?


cheers


----------



## cydog3

If I go into setup manual setup->speaker config -> then channel level and set this with a sound meter. it seems to reset itself to what the Auddesey setup had put in. How do I get it to save


Thanks


----------



## toneman

Jibbymac--yes, the GUI interface for searching/selecting/playback of audio tracks stored on a device connected via USB could be a bit more robust (e.g., you can search/scroll through titles only in alphabetical order of filename), and the response time when scrolling/selecting tracks could be improved a bit...but as far as playback itself (at least for MP3 titles)--the 3808 seems to handle it nicely. I have a 120 GB 2.5" drive housed in a 2.5" USB hard drive enclosure, and other than the aforementioned gripe about the GUI, it works fine in my 3808. I'm sure you can attach an external 3.5" hard drive enclosure--I prefer the 2.5" solution since the 3808's USB interface is capable of providing enough juice to power the drive w/o the need for an external power supply (which you will undoubtedly need if using a 3.5" drive enclosure).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew_B* /forum/post/12847004
> 
> 
> When playing Network audio sources using WMP11 network sharing the tracks are always sorted by filename in the Denon UI. Is there any way to change the default sorting to track number? I don't want to have to create a playlist for each album just to play the tracks in the right order.



Don't know if there is a way to change that but if you go to Folders instead they are sorted correctly. Folders is found in the main menu after selecting your music server.


----------



## fickle

sorry guys, i meant to ask...


does anyone know the power requirements for the 3808...


----------



## cstandke

I am looking at both of these receivers. I do not need the additional hdmi inputs. Am I going to see or hear the difference? Is it worth the extra money for the 30 extra watts. I am getting Def Tech Mythos 4 L/R, Mythos 3 center, Gem Rears and a Super Cubelll. Cannot find anyone with both if them set up to listen to


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12813330
> 
> 
> That odd 2-4 minute upgrade is a glitch in the upgrade system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12843439
> 
> 
> ...Now I have the 3 minute upgrade bug, but I can live with that.



Please tell me about this bug. The 3808 says there is a fw available that take about 3 minutes, it installs something, but the firmware version does not change. The update (if any) don't "stick". How can I get past it?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12849555
> 
> 
> Please tell me about this bug. The 3808 says there is a fw available that take about 3 minutes, it installs something, but the firmware version does not change. The update (if any) don't "stick". How can I get past it?



I just ignore it. Everything appears to work fine otherwise. When a "real" firmware update (more than 3 min) appears then I'll see what happens.


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/12826552
> 
> 
> Ok guy's heres a little more informative post. I am not a technical guru so I'll do my best. When I tried to do a firmware upgrade I initially went to it in the menu and it did not give me the choice of Start or Cancel. I could not do anything. I then did the upgrade for my new Toshiba HD A35 and everything went fine. I tried plugging the Toshibas settings into the Denon Manually (which I know now won't work....I know I'm stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) That's when I got the Please wait hat went forever. I called Denon and they had me check the Network settings. I went to Network settings and everything was set correctly for the reciever to assign an IP automatically. The Denon tech told me to read the IP I was provided. I told him there was nothing. He said Uh Oh and put me on hold. He came back and said I was not connecting with my modem via the ethernet. He then said I had to call my cable company and get them to provide a way around the Universal Plug and Play (Don't ask me..we've already established I'm stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). He said it needed disabled.
> 
> 
> My cable company said that there was nothing in my modem that would interfere with a connection. He then had me connect three different devices to the modem via my ethernet cable. He could see them pop in and he had me look at the front of my modem. One of the lights is labeled E-Net. Every time I connected something the E-Net light would come on. Then he had me connect the Denon and nothing.......No light. He said that it has to be the the ethernet port or whatever card/chip controls the ethernet connection. I returned the 3808 right away to 6th Ave via their 7 day return policy. A new one is on the way and should be here Thursday. I will report what I find.
> 
> 
> Hope that explanation made sense. As I said I am not an Uber techno geek.
> 
> 
> Chris V



For anyone following this I recieved my second 3808 today. The first thing I did was plug in an ethernet cable and connect it to my modem. I then followed the instructions I downloaded from the Denon site in regards to updating the firmware. It connected immediately and the Firmware download went off without a hitch. It took 49 minutes. So the problem with my first one was probably the ethernet port or whatever piece of hardware controls this. Big thumbs down to Denon customer service. It never even crossed their mind that it was the reciever with the problem. Big thumbs up to my cable company for diagnosing the problem. It took them about ten minutes. I may send that guy a gift card. If anyone has any questions let me know. I'll be redoing my setup tonight.


Chris


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIBBYMAC* /forum/post/12844908
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am glad to have found it. I've been out of the home audio / home theater game for a few years and am finally getting back in. I too am thinking of buying the Denon 3808ci. While video is definitely important to me, audio is at the top of my list and Denon's reputation is excellent in this area. But here is my dilemma:
> 
> 
> While the ability to connect iPods' and mp3 players to home audio has become more commonplace, the storage capacity and usability that I desire is not quite there yet - or am I wrong? The 3808ci and Pioneer's VSX-94TXH are the only A/V receivers that I've found that incorporate USB connections to mass storage devices. This interests me more than connecting to a network via Ethernet. I have spoken to both Denon and Pioneer and believe it or not, they both admitted that this feature does not always function properly, is slow, not intuitive and sometimes tedious to access. So I ask you, why the heck incorporate it into their devices? I have a boom box with a USB connection and it plays songs off a flash drive as easily as a CD. Why is it so difficult for the home audio/video companies?
> 
> 
> If you'll allow me to ramble on a bit more - I'd like to have an external HD in my rack. From it I can access my digital music collection via USB. To it I can transfer DVR movies/shows so they never get lost (I know, never say never) via eSATA. Lastly, my universal remote should have an mp3 interface (like iPod or Sansa etc) to easily access the Artist, Album or Play list files on the HD without the need to have my TV on for browsing purposes. It needs to be easy and user friendly. When I say easy, I mean it better be easy or my wife will hate it! This is my dream. All the technology is there right now. Who'll be the one to put it all together for me? Has anyone done it yet and I've just missed it?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, advise, ideas, suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.



I use the (optional) Denon iPod dock to connect my 80Gb iPod to the 3808 (which doesn't go through the USB interface -- it uses standard audio/video connections plus a special Denon control port connection). That allows me to control the iPod via the 3808 remote. Works well. Not quite as effortless as the native iPod interface (though what is?), but I find it easy enough to use. One quirk is that to stream videos from the iPod up through the 3808 requires you to press and hold a button on the remote to switch between audio streaming and video streaming modes, which is not exactly intuitive. But if you don't plan on streaming videos that often (as I don't), then it's not a big deal.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tedhontz* /forum/post/12838909
> 
> 
> I am interested in either the 3808 or the pioneer elite 94 receiver. I have a lot of MP3 files and like the fact that there is a function called RESTORER in the Denon manual which claims to uncompress and make the songs sound in original quality. The pioneer doesn't mention this feature but mentions it can play FLAC files which I don't know what those are or if I could convert my MP3's to FLAC files or not. Has anyone here messed with this feature and does it really make a difference in audio quality? I'm ready to buy ASAP so let me know.



Personally, I find that the RESTORER function significantly improves the sound quality of AAC files from my iPod. Certainly doesn't bring them back to CD-quality, but does make for a fuller, richer sound. But if CD-quality is what you want, you'd be better off with a lossless format such as FLAC (which you can stream through the 3808 as well)


----------



## TAZMOJ

Feeding signal through BD30 to 3808CI . Disc offers Audio 5.1 uncompressed (48mhz 24bit) or 5.1 Dolby Digital.


What is the difference in the processing? Which should sound better?? ( I know it varies by taste but.. )


----------



## naconsulting

anyone get the macmini to connect through the 3808? I am trying dvi-hmdi to 3808 and 3808 to sony kdl52xbr via hdmi. it shows but very poor video quality vs. conecting rgb direct to sony tv.


----------



## sneezzer

Does anyone know if you can set different scaling values to each quickset keys?


I normally run full upscale, but I have one PVR that works better if set to 720P ... it would make life easier if the scaling would change with the quick set key. but I can't find a way to do it ...


Anyone know if this can be done ?


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12823261
> 
> 
> That's what I have already tried.
> 
> Monitor's resolution is set to 1600x1200.
> 
> I change the video card's resolution to 1920x1080...and the video on the TV seems zoomed in. Infact any resolution other than 1600x1200 does not display correctly on the TV. With 1600x1200 the video centers on the TV and I would say is zoomed in about 5%? Any other resolution, it just gets worse.
> 
> 
> If my TV's resolution is 1920x1080--shouldnt I set that on my video card as an output? Or by passing 1600x1200 to the denon--there is some scaling going on to match the TV?



It's possible, but I couldn't say for sure. The manual is no help here, as it doesn't address scaling of any resolutions other than the standard ones. I'm assuming you've turned the scaler off, correct? And how many different settings are you able configure with your card? If you haven't tried it yet, you might still download a copy of Powerstrip and play around with different settings.


Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## sammysan

Long time lurker, first time poster here : ) First off, I just received my 3808ci from 6ave.com today (thanks for the heads up...killer deal) and having owned every 3000-series Denon since the 3801, I can honestly say it's the best receiver in it's class by far, AND the best 3000-series unit yet. I originally had an ONKYO 875, but returned it due to excessive heat and too many bugs. Anyways, I've tried searching and I'm sure I'm probably using the wrong key words, but I'm unable to find the definitive answer. I've successfully hooked up my receiver to my network, DL'd the latest firmware and can stream internet radio fine. My issue is, my PC isn't showing up in the Denon's GUI under USB/NET. The Denon is listed on my PC and I've enabled sharing in WMP 11, but I can't get the PC to show up on the Denon. What am I missing? Disable firewall? Open up certain ports and if so, which one? Please...help a brutha' out.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12851192
> 
> 
> Personally, I find that the RESTORER function significantly improves the sound quality of AAC files from my iPod. Certainly doesn't bring them back to CD-quality, but does make for a fuller, richer sound. But if CD-quality is what you want, you'd be better off with a lossless format such as FLAC (which you can stream through the 3808 as well)



I have everything ripped to my 500 Gig hard drive in Lossless format. I have about 400 CD's like this.


I own an Ipod...but I can't stand compressed music...I think Apple has killed people's expectations.


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammysan* /forum/post/12852133
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster here : ) First off, I just received my 3808ci from 6ave.com today (thanks for the heads up...killer deal) and having owned every 3000-series Denon since the 3801, I can honestly say it's the best receiver in it's class by far, AND the best 3000-series unit yet. I originally had an ONKYO 875, but returned it due to excessive heat and too many bugs. Anyways, I've tried searching and I'm sure I'm probably using the wrong key words, but I'm unable to find the definitive answer. I've successfully hooked up my receiver to my network, DL'd the latest firmware and can stream internet radio fine. My issue is, my PC isn't showing up in the Denon's GUI under USB/NET. The Denon is listed on my PC and I've enabled sharing in WMP 11, but I can't get the PC to show up on the Denon. What am I missing? Disable firewall? Open up certain ports and if so, which one? Please...help a brutha' out.



Make sure your firewall is letting through the Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service. An easy way to check this is to disable the firewall completely and see if the Denon can see it.


----------



## SirJohnFalstaff

I have a question about selecting the playback mode for the surround back speakers.


What's the best mode to select for 5.1 Dolby TrueHD? DTS MA? Uncompressed PCM?


If I'm getting a DTS MA track, what happens if I select PLIIx Cinema for the back surrounds?


When would I use NON MTRX? For DTS tracks, and leave PLIIx Cinema for Dolby tracks only?


I'm just having a hard time hearing a difference between all the surround back modes. Normall I just choose PLIIx Cinema for whatever audio I get regarless if it's DTS, Dolby or PCM.


Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Jtimmmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIBBYMAC* /forum/post/12844908
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am glad to have found it. I've been out of the home audio / home theater game for a few years and am finally getting back in. I too am thinking of buying the Denon 3808ci. While video is definitely important to me, audio is at the top of my list and Denon's reputation is excellent in this area. But here is my dilemma:
> 
> 
> While the ability to connect iPods' and mp3 players to home audio has become more commonplace, the storage capacity and usability that I desire is not quite there yet - or am I wrong? The 3808ci and Pioneer's VSX-94TXH are the only A/V receivers that I've found that incorporate USB connections to mass storage devices. This interests me more than connecting to a network via Ethernet. I have spoken to both Denon and Pioneer and believe it or not, they both admitted that this feature does not always function properly, is slow, not intuitive and sometimes tedious to access. So I ask you, why the heck incorporate it into their devices? I have a boom box with a USB connection and it plays songs off a flash drive as easily as a CD. Why is it so difficult for the home audio/video companies?
> 
> 
> If you'll allow me to ramble on a bit more - I'd like to have an external HD in my rack. From it I can access my digital music collection via USB. To it I can transfer DVR movies/shows so they never get lost (I know, never say never) via eSATA. Lastly, my universal remote should have an mp3 interface (like iPod or Sansa etc) to easily access the Artist, Album or Play list files on the HD without the need to have my TV on for browsing purposes. It needs to be easy and user friendly. When I say easy, I mean it better be easy or my wife will hate it! This is my dream. All the technology is there right now. Who'll be the one to put it all together for me? Has anyone done it yet and I've just missed it?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, advise, ideas, suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.



Just some thoughts on the USB function on the 3808. I find this feature to be incredibly useful. I have a Kingston 4GB memory stick and filled it up. The access time is a bit slow, but not unacceptable. The scrolling and access as you move from file to file is not blazing fast but isn't turtle speed either. Slower than I would like it though. After using the menu option, I find it quite easy to use. In fact I don't even bother turning on my plasma anymore, I just use the display on the 3808 to search for songs. The playback is quite good. I played around with the Restorer feature a bit, but I ended up just using my manual eq settings. The Restorer did bring out more bass as it claims, but I find it to be a bit sloppy and more rumble than good bass. Even playing mp3s over the USB maybe less than ideal, I still find that I can hear more musical details over my old Denon AVR 2700. Overall the USB feature is definitely one of the most used features on my 3808 taking ease of music transfer and playback to a new level.


As a side note, I've noticed that some people are complaining that the 3808 lacks bass. I feel that the 3808 lacks bass which should not be there in the first place. As I have noticed when changing subs from a SVS PC12 plus to the SVS PC13 Ultra, my first impression was that there seems to be less bass. As I listened more, I began to realize that the bass that was missing was the bass that shouldn't be there in the first place and bass that made things such as ease of localizing the sub easier which is obviously not desired. The ultra13 offered clean accurate bass, which is what I feel the 3808 offers.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIBBYMAC* /forum/post/12844908
> 
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am glad to have found it. I've been out of the home audio / home theater game for a few years and am finally getting back in. I too am thinking of buying the Denon 3808ci. While video is definitely important to me, audio is at the top of my list and Denon's reputation is excellent in this area. But here is my dilemma:
> 
> 
> While the ability to connect iPods' and mp3 players to home audio has become more commonplace, the storage capacity and usability that I desire is not quite there yet - or am I wrong? The 3808ci and Pioneer's VSX-94TXH are the only A/V receivers that I've found that incorporate USB connections to mass storage devices. This interests me more than connecting to a network via Ethernet. I have spoken to both Denon and Pioneer and believe it or not, they both admitted that this feature does not always function properly, is slow, not intuitive and sometimes tedious to access. So I ask you, why the heck incorporate it into their devices? I have a boom box with a USB connection and it plays songs off a flash drive as easily as a CD. Why is it so difficult for the home audio/video companies?
> 
> 
> If you'll allow me to ramble on a bit more - I'd like to have an external HD in my rack. From it I can access my digital music collection via USB. To it I can transfer DVR movies/shows so they never get lost (I know, never say never) via eSATA. Lastly, my universal remote should have an mp3 interface (like iPod or Sansa etc) to easily access the Artist, Album or Play list files on the HD without the need to have my TV on for browsing purposes. It needs to be easy and user friendly. When I say easy, I mean it better be easy or my wife will hate it! This is my dream. All the technology is there right now. Who'll be the one to put it all together for me? Has anyone done it yet and I've just missed it?
> 
> 
> Any thoughts, advise, ideas, suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.



They probably put the USB feature out because someone in Product Marketing could check it off as a feature. Also, since the hardware is there they (Denon) can possibly improve it's performance with later firmware updates.


----------



## ever1458




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/12845445
> 
> 
> It's really not that hard guys, the 3808 has three separate video processes:
> 
> 
> A to H: This is simple transcoding of analog video signals to HDMI. Resolution is not changed.
> 
> 
> I to P: This is simple deinterlacing of the video signal from 480i to 480p.
> 
> 
> Upscaling/Upconversion: This is where the resolution is upconverted to a higher res like 720p or 1080i.



Ok, if this is the case, then maybe something is up with my AVR because I have A to H turned off, yet all of my component feeds come through my HDMI port. I have Upscaling/Upconverstion turned on and the resolution is not being changed. In fact, when I turn up scaling off, I lose video through hdmi. Sounds like they are reversed for me as when I turn A to H on, the video is then upscaled.


----------



## Erock1

I just purchased a 3080CI from J&R and will be doing the firmware upgrade tomorrow morning. I have the Denon firmware instructions and have read a lot of the posts in this forum. My serial no. indicates that I only need the 2nd update. Anyway, I'm still very nervous about it and have a question or two that I hope will be answered.


1: I have Comcast cable Internet that is connected from the cable modem to my PC. I do not have a router. Can I just unplug the ethernet cable from my PC and plug it directly into the ethernet port of the 3808?


2: Do you reccommend that before I begin the update I try to access Internet radio as the Denon instruction indicate? Is this really necessary?


3: Are there any pitfalls, caveats, etc. that I should look out for when connecting the 3808 to the modem, when starting the download, during the download process?


TIA!

I can't wait to do this update & get setup and running. The 3808 is replacing an AVR-987 (same as the 2807). I sure wish Denon allowed you to download the firmware to a thumbdrive or other external device & update via USB.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12854878
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3080CI from J&R and will be doing the firmware upgrade tomorrow morning. I have the Denon firmware instructions and have read a lot of the posts in this forum. My serial no. indicates that I only need the 2nd update. Anyway, I'm still very nervous about it and have a question or two that I hope will be answered.
> 
> 
> 1: I have Comcast cable Internet that is connected from the cable modem to my PC. I do not have a router. Can I just unplug the ethernet cable from my PC and plug it directly into the ethernet port of the 3808?
> 
> 
> >>> After pluging the cable modem into the 3808. Power cycle the 3808 using the little power button.
> 
> 
> 2: Do you reccommend that before I begin the update I try to access Internet radio as the Denon instruction indicate? Is this really necessary?
> 
> 
> >>> Nope, just check the 'Network' menu and verify an IP address is assigned to the 3808. i.e. 10.x.x.x
> 
> 
> 3: Are there any pitfalls, caveats, etc. that I should look out for when connecting the 3808 to the modem, when starting the download, during the download process?
> 
> 
> >>> When I got mine first thing was the firmware upgrade following the instructions and verifying the IP assignment to the 3808. Took about 45 minutes. Be patient. There are times it might appear stuck but if all goes well it will complete no problem.
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> I can't wait to do this update & get setup and running. The 3808 is replacing an AVR-987 (same as the 2807). I sure wish Denon allowed you to download the firmware to a thumbdrive or other external device & update via USB.



Cheers


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12852168
> 
> 
> I have everything ripped to my 500 Gig hard drive in Lossless format. I have about 400 CD's like this.
> 
> 
> I own an Ipod...but I can't stand compressed music...I think Apple has killed people's expectations.



IH- do you just plug the HD into the rear USB and have that 500g drive near your 3808? I've been using WMP11 mainly, but would be interested in your approach. Not familiar with how you ripped your music in that format, would you be able to offer some guidance on that? thanks


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12848521
> 
> 
> Don't know if there is a way to change that but if you go to Folders instead they are sorted correctly. Folders is found in the main menu after selecting your music server.



Captavs-

great observation. i was bothered by the 'out of order' albums, but your tip is the solution. i never scrolled down that far in the menu as to see folder. from now on i will probably scroll up, since you can access it quicker that way.

thanks


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12854878
> 
> 
> I just purchased a 3080CI from J&R and will be doing the firmware upgrade tomorrow morning. I have the Denon firmware instructions and have read a lot of the posts in this forum. My serial no. indicates that I only need the 2nd update. Anyway, I'm still very nervous about it and have a question or two that I hope will be answered.
> 
> 
> 1: I have Comcast cable Internet that is connected from the cable modem to my PC. I do not have a router. Can I just unplug the ethernet cable from my PC and plug it directly into the ethernet port of the 3808?
> 
> 
> 2: Do you reccommend that before I begin the update I try to access Internet radio as the Denon instruction indicate? Is this really necessary?
> 
> 
> 3: Are there any pitfalls, caveats, etc. that I should look out for when connecting the 3808 to the modem, when starting the download, during the download process?
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> I can't wait to do this update & get setup and running. The 3808 is replacing an AVR-987 (same as the 2807). I sure wish Denon allowed you to download the firmware to a thumbdrive or other external device & update via USB.



I updated three 3808 receivers with the modem connected directly into the ethernet port without any issue . The first in two occasions for each firmware and the two others for the last firmware .You can test your connection accessing the Internet radio . I made all my updates about 1:00 AM to 2:00 AM for less server traffic but take about a hour to make it.


----------



## Erock1

Thanks captavs & fergraz. Hope it goes smothly


----------



## ibis

I am between the 3808CI and the 2808CI. I am getting Aperion 532 Bookshelf speakers and the 533vac center with the 10" sub. For rear I am using some Mirage satellite speakers. My room is 10x20. I have a PS3, 360 w/ hd-dvd add on and a Comcast HD DVR. My TV is a 40" Samsung LNT4061F. Based on this information what model should I go with?


As for the music streaming, I am a mac guy so I will probably not use that feature on the 3808


----------



## ohutchison

If you are running HDMI off of your PS3, 360, and HD DVR you will not have enough inputs on the 2808 as it only has 2 HDMI inputs. The 3808 has 4. You always have the option of getting an HDMI switcher which are pretty cheap on monoprice.


----------



## JIBBYMAC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12851116
> 
> 
> I use the (optional) Denon iPod dock to connect my 80Gb iPod to the 3808 (which doesn't go through the USB interface -- it uses standard audio/video connections plus a special Denon control port connection). That allows me to control the iPod via the 3808 remote. Works well. Not quite as effortless as the native iPod interface (though what is?), but I find it easy enough to use. One quirk is that to stream videos from the iPod up through the 3808 requires you to press and hold a button on the remote to switch between audio streaming and video streaming modes, which is not exactly intuitive. But if you don't plan on streaming videos that often (as I don't), then it's not a big deal.



Which iPod dock are you using. The ASD-1R, 3N or 3W? Also, is your 80GB iPod a newer "Classic" model?


----------



## JIBBYMAC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtimmmy* /forum/post/12852542
> 
> 
> Just some thoughts on the USB function on the 3808. I find this feature to be incredibly useful. I have a Kingston 4GB memory stick and filled it up. The access time is a bit slow, but not unacceptable. The scrolling and access as you move from file to file is not blazing fast but isn't turtle speed either. Slower than I would like it though. After using the menu option, I find it quite easy to use. In fact I don't even bother turning on my plasma anymore, I just use the display on the 3808 to search for songs. The playback is quite good. I played around with the Restorer feature a bit, but I ended up just using my manual eq settings. The Restorer did bring out more bass as it claims, but I find it to be a bit sloppy and more rumble than good bass. Even playing mp3s over the USB maybe less than ideal, I still find that I can hear more musical details over my old Denon AVR 2700. Overall the USB feature is definitely one of the most used features on my 3808 taking ease of music transfer and playback to a new level.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I've noticed that some people are complaining that the 3808 lacks bass. I feel that the 3808 lacks bass which should not be there in the first place. As I have noticed when changing subs from a SVS PC12 plus to the SVS PC13 Ultra, my first impression was that there seems to be less bass. As I listened more, I began to realize that the bass that was missing was the bass that shouldn't be there in the first place and bass that made things such as ease of localizing the sub easier which is obviously not desired. The ultra13 offered clean accurate bass, which is what I feel the 3808 offers.



If you have your file structure set to Artist, then CD title, then Song titles, are you able to search by Artist first, then CD title? Can you select a CD title folder, press play, and it plays the entire CD folder (like listening the the original CD)?


You can read the display on the 3808 clearly enough from about 10 feet? Is there a character limit so titles get cut off?


----------



## ronaldovdw

Hi,


I followed your interesting postings for quite a while and last week, I ordered myself an 3808. Still waiting for the delivery.

Initally I wanted to play my music collection from an USB LACIE HDD 500 GB (No PC running all he time). I understood from the postings that this is not user friendly, slow, no playlist available, ... So i assume I will not really use it.

Another option would be using the PC to stream it to the 3808 but I can't use Itunes (no DLNA). I hate WMP11 and my playlists are only available in itunes (I don't want to maintain 2 playlists)) . If I should use TwonkyMedia I still need to power on my PC. Stupid question, Is it possible to connect my PC to the 3808 via the SPDIF ? I don't find a SPDIF connection in the specification. In that case it is maybe still possible to use Itunes, isn't it ? Anyone connected a PC to the 3808 ?


I can't wait for the delivery ......

Ronaldovdw,


----------



## cydog3

Hope someone can help out


If I go into setup manual setup->speaker config -> then channel level and set this with a sound meter. it seems to reset itself to what the Auddesey setup had put in. How do I get it to save


Thanks


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ronaldovdw* /forum/post/12859159
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I followed your interesting postings for quite a while and last week, I ordered myself an 3808. Still waiting for the delivery.
> 
> Initally I wanted to play my music collection from an USB LACIE HDD 500 GB (No PC running all he time). I understood from the postings that this is not user friendly, slow, no playlist available, ... So i assume I will not really use it.
> 
> Another option would be using the PC to stream it to the 3808 but I can't use Itunes (no DLNA). I hate WMP11 and my playlists are only available in itunes (I don't want to maintain 2 playlists)) . If I should use TwonkyMedia I still need to power on my PC. Stupid question, Is it possible to connect my PC to the 3808 via the SPDIF ? I don't find a SPDIF connection in the specification. In that case it is maybe still possible to use Itunes, isn't it ? Anyone connected a PC to the 3808 ?
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the delivery ......
> 
> Ronaldovdw,



Just ordered mine also...

The Denon 3808 has 3 Digital Coax (SPDIF) inputs, so you should be good to go.


----------



## ronaldovdw

Hi agian ,


Thanks JayMan007 for the quick answer,


I'll try the (unused) input coacx (3) CD input to connect the PC, I hope it will work.


Ronaldovdw,


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIBBYMAC* /forum/post/12857190
> 
> 
> Which iPod dock are you using. The ASD-1R, 3N or 3W? Also, is your 80GB iPod a newer "Classic" model?



I have the ASD-1R. My iPod is a 5th generation iPod video. BTW (because I was wondering this before I got the ASD-1R), the iPod is wrapped in an iSkin eVo3 and still fits fine in the dock.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12848745
> 
> 
> sorry guys, i meant to ask...
> 
> 
> does anyone know the power requirements for the 3808...



The manual claims it consumes 7.2 amps, which is over 800 watts. I presume that's a peak value running full out through all channels and outputs with everything turned on. Mine is plugged into a power strip along with some other components (DVD player, cable box, and an old VCR). I hooked up the power strip through a Kill-A-Watt meter and in standby mode everything consumes 33 watts, or 27 watts if I turn on an energy saver mode that disables access to the 3808's Web server when the unit is in standby. When turned on and I'm playing a movie at a comfortable listening level, outputting to 5.1 channels, it consumes around 114 watts. Your mileage may vary, but that gives you an idea...


----------



## valmont74

Suddenly the menus are not displayed on the TV when I press the menu button on the remote. The menus are shown in the 3808 display, but not on the TV. When I adjust volume the volume icon is not displayed either.


What has happened? I have not been fooling around with the settings. Can I get the menu display back?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12860289
> 
> 
> Suddenly the menus are not displayed on the TV when I press the menu button on the remote. The menus are shown in the 3808 display, but not on the TV. When I adjust volume the volume icon is not displayed either.
> 
> 
> What has happened? I have not been fooling around with the settings. Can I get the menu display back?



Cycle power (small button).


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12860526
> 
> 
> Cycle power (small button).



Thanks! That did the trick.


Any thoughts on why this occur, is it a common bug?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12860114
> 
> 
> I have the ASD-1R. My iPod is a 5th generation iPod video. BTW (because I was wondering this before I got the ASD-1R), the iPod is wrapped in an iSkin eVo3 and still fits fine in the dock.



Will the iPod via the Dock show album art on screen?

-This would be cool if it does.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12861120
> 
> 
> Thanks! That did the trick.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on why this occur, is it a common bug?



It happened for me a couple of times although I don't believe it's happened since my last firmware upgrade. I've also heard of it happening to others.


----------



## mikaina_99

I just received my 3808 and I noticed when i use the main remote to go into the menus, it says to use the return button to go back to the prior menu after changing your settings. When I hit the return button it doesn't do anything. I noticed if I let the screen on the remote go blank, then hit the RET button, the screen comes back on so I know it is registering a button press. Also, I noticed that I don't see the transmission lines go up the remote screen indicating it is not transmitting when I hit that button, but if I change the mode to something other than the TV mode on the left side of the screen, the transmission lines do go up the remote's screen. I can't see the GUI on screen in any of the other modes though so it isn't helping me. I tested the return button on the secondary remote and it works fine. Has anyone else ran into this issue? Should I assume its defective?


Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dbacksfan

According to Netgear tech support, I cannot use the Powerline adapter in the room that houses my 3808 because of circuit breakers installed in my house. So I am returning that product and was hoping a few of you might be able to steer me toward a good wireless bridge that's reliable and easy to install and configure (and works well with the 3808). Specific brands and model numbers would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks!


----------



## davelr

Well, the 3808 I'd ordered from 6ave was "delivered" today. DHL dumped it on our porch and took off. My wife noticed the truck leaving and when she saw the package on the porch called DHL right away. The condition of the outer box was such that she'd have refused the delivery given the chance.


I got home a while later and unpacked the inner box and opened it. It was obvious it had been droppe hard as the styrofoam bolsters at one side had been crushed hard enough that one of the receiver's corners was actually touching the inside of the carton. We also had a little trail of styro peanuts on the driveway that had leaked out of the out box.


While the case didn't appear to be hurt I decided that I didn't want to chance such a complex device with heavy internal components after it had taken that kind of a hit. I called 6ave and explained what had happened. No arguments, no problems. They gave me an RMA and will ship a replacement when the other one gets back.


So, while I'm down a couple of weeks, I guess that gives me time to run speaker wire and learn how to program my new Harmony 880 so that my wife will actually be able to watch TV.


Just thought a comment about 6ave was in order.


----------



## sneezzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sneezzer* /forum/post/12851828
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you can set different scaling values to each quickset keys?
> 
> 
> I normally run full upscale, but I have one PVR that works better if set to 720P ... it would make life easier if the scaling would change with the quick set key. but I can't find a way to do it ...
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this can be done ?



Does anyone know if this can be done ???


yes

no

maybe


Anyone?


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikaina_99* /forum/post/12861973
> 
> 
> I just received my 3808 and I noticed when i use the main remote to go into the menus, it says to use the return button to go back to the prior menu after changing your settings. When I hit the return button it doesn't do anything. I noticed if I let the screen on the remote go blank, then hit the RET button, the screen comes back on so I know it is registering a button press. Also, I noticed that I don't see the transmission lines go up the remote screen indicating it is not transmitting when I hit that button, but if I change the mode to something other than the TV mode on the left side of the screen, the transmission lines do go up the remote's screen. I can't see the GUI on screen in any of the other modes though so it isn't helping me. I tested the return button on the secondary remote and it works fine. Has anyone else ran into this issue? Should I assume its defective?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.




I had the exact same problem with the RTN button until I updated the firmware. Once I ran the update the return button started working perfectly.


----------



## roverradio

Is there a way to manually add streaming internet stations besides the ones provided?


----------



## kpaustin

I received my 3808 from 6Ave/DHL in good shape. Initial setup complete although center channel speaker has not arrived. Problem: I can get to Internet radio stations, but for some reason when I do my TV (Samsung DLP HL-T6756W) goes blank and the screen says "Not supported Mode". I am connected to the TV with HDMI, and going straight HDMI from my Dish VIP622 to the 3808, and 3808 to Samsung works fine, and the menu shows up with picture in the background, etc. The Vip622 comes in over the DVR HDMI port of the 3808. So I tried to set the Menu->Source Select->NET/USB->Other->Video Select to DVR, but that doesn't work. The station lists/etc. show up fine on the front panel. Anyone have any ideas? Shouldn't I be seeing an Internet Radio menu screen on my TV? Does it work on HDMI? My receiver Serial # suggests I only need Firmware update #2. Have not done that yet. I have also successfully logged into radiodenon.com. Thanks in advance.


EDIT: Also I have set NET/USB on screen display to Always, and Format is NTSC, and I have tried various Wall Paper settings.


----------



## Erock1

HELP!!!


I've read about everything here about the connection fail problem and yet and tried them all, at least I think so and I'm still getting this message when trying to update my firmware. I just bought the 3808, hooked my Comcast cable modem directly into the ethernet port of the 3808 and followed all the Denon firmware update instructions, Connect failed!


OK, I made sure the 3808 had the DHCP function to yes, it was and I tried again, Connect fail! I tried a microprocessor reset on the 3808 and tried again, following all instructions, Connect Fail! I unplugged my moden to reset it, started from scratch, Connect Fail! Tried using a dufferent ethernet cable, Connect fail! I checked what the IP address, subnet mask, etc. the 3808 picked up from my modem and the numbers all seem to correspond with the NJ Comcast area I'm in.


I've been trying and trying and still I get Connect Failed! I do not have any problems connecting to the internet as I'm here posting this at almost 1 am.


Someone, anyone please help. What am I overlooking or didn't try?


TIA,

Erock























_Update:_ This morning I tried again and same thing Connection Fail. I checked to see if I'm able to get Internet radio stations and I can get them without a problem. I tried again to update firmware and still get Connection Fail? I don't understand, *







*


----------



## DazzaW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roverradio* /forum/post/12863027
> 
> 
> Is there a way to manually add streaming internet stations besides the ones provided?



Yes! Go to radiodenon.com, register(if not already), then go to "My added stations" and fill out the details. URL, genre, location, etc.


It will be added to your "favourites"


Regards,


Darren


----------



## kpaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpaustin* /forum/post/12864124
> 
> 
> I received my 3808 from 6Ave/DHL in good shape. Initial setup complete although center channel speaker has not arrived. Problem: I can get to Internet radio stations, but for some reason when I do my TV (Samsung DLP HL-T6756W) goes blank and the screen says "Not supported Mode". I am connected to the TV with HDMI, and going straight HDMI from my Dish VIP622 to the 3808, and 3808 to Samsung works fine, and the menu shows up with picture in the background, etc. The Vip622 comes in over the DVR HDMI port of the 3808. So I tried to set the Menu->Source Select->NET/USB->Other->Video Select to DVR, but that doesn't work. The station lists/etc. show up fine on the front panel. Anyone have any ideas? Shouldn't I be seeing an Internet Radio menu screen on my TV? Does it work on HDMI? My receiver Serial # suggests I only need Firmware update #2. Have not done that yet. I have also successfully logged into radiodenon.com. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also I have set NET/USB on screen display to Always, and Format is NTSC, and I have tried various Wall Paper settings.



OK, I'm learning.







I had to set the HDMI ip/scaler to "AtoH&HtoH" and then Resolution to 1080i. We'll see how that works for actual video. Additional find: I have a "Buffalo Linkstation" that I put iTunes stuff on (I have a MacBook Pro and Power Mac) and the Denon sees it and plays the music files on it. But, it won't play the .mp4 videos...it says "Pictures (not play) and Video (not play)" on the menu. And the video files have weird names - just a long string of random alphanumeric characters.


UPDATE: OK I connected an RCA cable to the RCA monitor port and a 2nd TV and I can see the menu on that TV. Why doesn't it work over HDMI when the normal TV works fine? Also, this internet radio thing is pretty cool!


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12849824
> 
> 
> I just ignore it. Everything appears to work fine otherwise. When a "real" firmware update (more than 3 min) appears then I'll see what happens.



Ok. I'm just worried the Denon wont recognize it since it still think I have a minor 3 minute upgrade to do. I'm having a european 3808, and according to another post there is a higher firmware version available.

I'm still not sure since the firmware seem to differ from what part of the world you are in. I have been trying to find some information about my local firmware version from the Denon site, but alas...


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12864175
> 
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> 
> I've read about everything here about the connection fail problem and yet and tried them all, at least I think so and I'm still getting this message when trying to update my firmware. I just bought the 3808, hooked my Comcast cable modem directly into the ethernet port of the 3808 and followed all the Denon firmware update instructions, Connect failed!
> 
> 
> OK, I made sure the 3808 had the DHCP function to yes, it was and I tried again, Connect fail! I tried a microprocessor reset on the 3808 and tried again, following all instructions, Connect Fail! I unplugged my moden to reset it, started from scratch, Connect Fail! Tried using a dufferent ethernet cable, Connect fail! I checked what the IP address, subnet mask, etc. the 3808 picked up from my modem and the numbers all seem to correspond with the NJ Comcast area I'm in.
> 
> 
> I've been trying and trying and still I get Connect Failed! I do not have any problems connecting to the internet as I'm here posting this at almost 1 am.
> 
> 
> Someone, anyone please help. What am I overlooking or didn't try?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Erock



Maybe the Denon server was down, Try today again making a microprocessor reset on the 3808 first.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12865200
> 
> 
> Maybe the Denon server was down, Try today again making a microprocessor reset on the 3808 first.



I checked for new firmware on Thursday and it said fail. I do think the Denon firmware server is currently down. If I had to guess I wouldn't think it's something they'd be fixing over the weekend, but who knows you could always keep trying. In the meantime just enjoy the unit as is...


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12864937
> 
> 
> Ok. I'm just worried the Denon wont recognize it since it still think I have a minor 3 minute upgrade to do. I'm having a european 3808, and according to another post there is a higher firmware version available.
> 
> I'm still not sure since the firmware seem to differ from what part of the world you are in. I have been trying to find some information about my local firmware version from the Denon site, but alas...



If you do the 3 min update multiple times it will eventually say "Latest" (at least for a few hours). Try that if you're concerned.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12861155
> 
> 
> Will the iPod via the Dock show album art on screen?
> 
> -This would be cool if it does.



Nope.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12865633
> 
> 
> I checked for new firmware on Thursday and it said fail. I do think the Denon firmware server is currently down. If I had to guess I wouldn't think it's something they'd be fixing over the weekend, but who knows you could always keep trying. In the meantime just enjoy the unit as is...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/12865200
> 
> 
> Maybe the Denon server was down, Try today again making a microprocessor reset on the 3808 first.



kpdillion & fergaz, thank you for the response. At least I'm feeling a little better about it. I think the Denon server has to be down. I get Internet radio w/o a problem and all the addresses, IP, Subnet, etc. are listed in the 3808 correctly from my cable modem. I was going crazy







trying to figure out what was wrong. Has anyone else tried to connect today and is also getting the Connection Fail message? I hope I don't have to wait till Tuesday seeing how Monday is a holiday. I checked at Denon's website, no info about server problems, no customer support on the weekends. Geez, you plunk down a $K on a receiver and your left holding the bag


----------



## boondoggle_king

I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to PM me the 6ave price

on the 3808 as well?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Invisible hand

Have any of you guys seen this pfd from Denon?


The sheet shows as being revised/uploaded Jan16/08. It describes an "Add New Feature" area, and mentions that payment will be required.


The sheet also mentions that there will be an announcement on the Denon site.


Any speculation on what this will be for?

 

Denon AVR-3808CI Addendum Sheet.pdf 417.2119140625k . file


----------



## rhedrich

I have 3 hdmi inputing into the 3808, Cable box, HDDVD a35, and Sony 400 dvd changer with hdmi. The problem is that when i go thru the A35 thru bit stream and letting 3808 decode I get the lit up on the Tru DD but the sound is not as strong as on the other inputs. I have to turn it to 20 to get good sound but with other inputs less turn of the volume for the same output. what am i doing wrong.


----------



## adupuis

Hi all, I've recently bought a Denon AVR 2808 but I'm quite disappointed by the outdated GUI and lack of on-screen volume display when viewing HDMI sources.


I guess I would need to move up to the 3808 to have true OSD. Also what would be the advantages of the 3808 compared to a Sony STRDA5300ES which has a nice GUI and is Theater Sync compatible with my XBR4 Bravia TV.


Any comments are welcome guys!


----------



## bradesp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcemany* /forum/post/12630063
> 
> 
> You need to use Manual Setup>Speaker Setup>Channel Level to change it. It will apply to all sources except the Quick Select that you stored earlier. You will have to redo the quick select.



Forcemany, this issue keeps recurring.


OK, so, what do I do to change the quick select profiles?


Thanks!


bradesp


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradesp* /forum/post/12870643
> 
> 
> Forcemany, this issue keeps recurring.
> 
> 
> OK, so, what do I do to change the quick select profiles?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> bradesp



I managed to change the quick select profiles by using the web browser configuration. It has a 'memory' button you can click after setting the source and settings. Before you click the 'memory' do a browser refresh to clear the quick select selected on the web page, then click the check box next to the memory button and click 'memory'. The quick select 'memory' button is found by clicking on 'Main Zone Control' then 'quickselect'


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12855647
> 
> 
> Captavs-
> 
> great observation. i was bothered by the 'out of order' albums, but your tip is the solution. i never scrolled down that far in the menu as to see folder. from now on i will probably scroll up, since you can access it quicker that way.
> 
> thanks



Another thing I discovered is the 'Twonkymedia' server software seems to work best for configuring menu preferences and has both Shoutcast and Vtuner Internet radio option. Not sure yet but also the Internet radio seems to have a tendency to hang up using Denon Vtuner versus at least Shoutcast Internet radio via Twonkymedia. Also tried the TVersity with poor results in stability and updating when music is added. Twonkymedia works well with Flac files as well.


----------



## first capital

Does anyone know if it negates the factory warranty if you buy from an authorized distributor but use amazons site to place the order?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *first capital* /forum/post/12870866
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it negates the factory warranty if you buy from an authorized distributor but use amazons site to place the order?



Might not since the sales receipt is from Amazon. Best to call Denon and ask.


----------



## cydog3

Hope someone can help out


If I go into setup manual setup->speaker config -> then channel level and set this with a sound meter. it seems to reset itself to what the Auddesey setup had put in. How do I get it to save


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12866190
> 
> 
> kpdillion & fergaz, thank you for the response. At least I'm feeling a little better about it. I think the Denon server has to be down. I get Internet radio w/o a problem and all the addresses, IP, Subnet, etc. are listed in the 3808 correctly from my cable modem. I was going crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to figure out what was wrong. Has anyone else tried to connect today and is also getting the Connection Fail message? I hope I don't have to wait till Tuesday seeing how Monday is a holiday. I checked at Denon's website, no info about server problems, no customer support on the weekends. Geez, you plunk down a $K on a receiver and your left holding the bag



I have seen this connection fail when just for kicks check for udpates.

The udpate server will come back online and all should work.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12871153
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help out
> 
> 
> If I go into setup manual setup->speaker config -> then channel level and set this with a sound meter. it seems to reset itself to what the Auddesey setup had put in. How do I get it to save
> 
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like wierdness. Try a full system reset and see if still not saving. I have not tried but maybe you can save the configuration and restore using the web control thus not having to redo the Audessey


----------



## korndog

I am thinking about buying this receiver, but it sounds like it has alot of bugs, and the firmware update seems like a nightmare. Why are the new ones not being shipped with the updated firmware? what version is the updated firmware? need some help as buy or not to buy????????


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871295
> 
> 
> I am thinking about buying this receiver, but it sounds like it has alot of bugs, and the firmware update seems like a nightmare. Why are the new ones not being shipped with the updated firmware? what version is the updated firmware? need some help as buy or not to buy????????



The last firmware update came out end of Dec 07 so units in dealer stock don't have that update. I had no problem updating the firmware. Check the Denon web site for information on the last firmware update.


----------



## Adam_G

Does anyone have a monitor indicator in the front display of their Denon? On my 3808 front panel the word monitor appears just under the volume Db reading. I can't find any mention of it in the manual.


----------



## korndog

so it is a good buy


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_G* /forum/post/12871372
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a monitor indicator in the front display of their Denon? On my 3808 front panel the word monitor appears just under the volume Db reading. I can't find any mention of it in the manual.



Never heard of that one. Try sending Denon support an email.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871401
> 
> 
> so it is a good buy



I am pleased with my 3808. Are there some bugs. Sure, everything this driven by software will have bugs in particular having just been released to the market mid 07. The only one bugging me at the moment is the Internet radio sometimes stops being able to stream and requires rebooting the receiver by doing a hard power cycle. No problems at all streaming from a local media server. All else that I have learned to tweak on the 3808 works. It's not an out of the box unit. Requires much tweaking which in fact is an advantage.


You might try 6ave and ask for the 'deal' price you heard of on the forum.


----------



## korndog

thanks, is it for someone who is not really a tweaker? i will do some but not alot


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871480
> 
> 
> thanks, is it for someone who is not really a tweaker? i will do some but not alot



It's not bad. I am just particular!


----------



## korndog

thanks for your help, i am going to purchase, and i am also going to try to get the seller to do the firmware update


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871531
> 
> 
> thanks for your help, i am going to purchase, and i am also going to try to get the seller to do the firmware update



Enjoy! If you buy from a local dealer that has a net connection you probably can talk them into doing the firmware if needed. Check the Denon web site for info on the latest version for the 3808 and verify it's updated. Really the firmware update took about 45 minutes and went through without a hitch. Being a computer network guy though it was no problem with the connectivity


----------



## korndog

you know i went to the site and it does not show or say what the update is any help, the local dealer is great service center, i am buying for $1250.00


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871591
> 
> 
> you know i went to the site and it does not show or say what the update is any help, the local dealer is great service center, i am buying for $1250.00



Click on: http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp 


Go to manuals and downloads. First one is firmware update info. That's a good price and local.


Cheers


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871591
> 
> 
> you know i went to the site and it does not show or say what the update is any help, the local dealer is great service center, i am buying for $1250.00



Make sure the dealer is authorized Denon. 2 year warranty only good if purchased from authorized dealer.


Check find your dealer lower right corner main denon web site page.


----------



## Pharados

i have a DVDO ISCAN connected to the hdmi input of the 4308 receiver with a resolution of 1080p with 60hz. no i noticed that on the right side of the picture are three columns which have the same content. for example i have a test pattern with a black and white checkboard with 1 pixel. but at the columns 1918, 1919 and 1920 have not a checkboard they have all the same content ? is this normal ?


for example:

normaly my picture looks with a 1:1 resolution of my display

W=white b=black


WBWBWBWBWBWB

BWBWBWBWBWBW

WBWBWBWBWBWB

BWBWBWBWBWBW


but when the denon is connected between my source and the display i get following picture

WBWBWBWBWBBB

BWBWBWBWBWWW

WBWBWBWBWBBB

BWBWBWBWBWWW


is this a known firmware bug ?


----------



## kpaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_G* /forum/post/12871372
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a monitor indicator in the front display of their Denon? On my 3808 front panel the word monitor appears just under the volume Db reading. I can't find any mention of it in the manual.



Yes, I also had that showing up when I was unable to get a picture on my TV when listening to Internet Radio. I looked and there is no mention of it in the manual. I corrected the no picture issue by changing settings in the HDMI menu to output 1080i to my TV. Right now things are taken apart as I finalize installation, but I'll see if "MONITOR" shows up again once I'm up and running again.


----------



## bui3

Hello, I just received my receiver and went through the FW updates with no problems. Did the Audigy setup and it sound great. My problem is the main control remote doesn't seem capable of operating any of the devices conneted to it. I have tried all codes listed with no luck. It can learn individual button functions from the other devices, but this is too painful of a process.


Has anybody been able to program this darn remote?


----------



## pj121391

I've had no problem operating other devices from the main remote. After getting the proper code put in you must use the touch screen and press which device you have programed then the touch screen information keys will change and you can operate that device. Not as good as a Harmony remote but it will do for now till I can afford to buy one.


----------



## JayMan007

I just ordered the Denon 3808, and it should be here by end of the week. I was planning to run a CAT5 cable from my upstairs Lynksys wireless router to the Denon or a small switch. I'm not sure that I'll be able to do that soon.


Any suggestions for wireless connection to their Denon ?


Thanks


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bui3* /forum/post/12872796
> 
> 
> Hello, I just received my receiver and went through the FW updates with no problems. Did the Audigy setup and it sound great. My problem is the main control remote doesn't seem capable of operating any of the devices conneted to it. I have tried all codes listed with no luck. It can learn individual button functions from the other devices, but this is too painful of a process.
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to program this darn remote?



bui3, when exactly did you do the firmware updates? Was it yesterday, today? I'm trying to determine if the Denon server has been down.


Has anyone been able to connect this weekend?


TIA,

Erock


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pharados* /forum/post/12871702
> 
> 
> i have a DVDO ISCAN connected to the hdmi input of the 4308 receiver with a resolution of 1080p with 60hz. no i noticed that on the right side of the picture are three columns which have the same content. for example i have a test pattern with a black and white checkboard with 1 pixel. but at the columns 1918, 1919 and 1920 have not a checkboard they have all the same content ? is this normal ?
> 
> 
> for example:
> 
> normaly my picture looks with a 1:1 resolution of my display
> 
> W=white b=black
> 
> 
> WBWBWBWBWBWB
> 
> BWBWBWBWBWBW
> 
> WBWBWBWBWBWB
> 
> BWBWBWBWBWBW
> 
> 
> but when the denon is connected between my source and the display i get following picture
> 
> WBWBWBWBWBBB
> 
> BWBWBWBWBWWW
> 
> WBWBWBWBWBBB
> 
> BWBWBWBWBWWW
> 
> 
> is this a known firmware bug ?



Yes, there are few good posts about this issue even in this thread. When you try even more specific pattern, you can see that the rows 1919 and 1920 are infact copies of previous row(s).


----------



## Pharados




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quenthal* /forum/post/12874646
> 
> 
> Yes, there are few good posts about this issue even in this thread. When you try even more specific pattern,m you can see that the rows 1919 and 1920 are infact copies of previous row(s).



you can change this effekt when you switch from rgb or 4:4:4 color to 4:2:2 ! then the pattern changes in the bugthread here i postet some pictures that shows this.


no confirmation from denon yet ?


----------



## riglee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12868455
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys seen this pfd from Denon?
> 
> 
> The sheet shows as being revised/uploaded Jan16/08. It describes an "Add New Feature" area, and mentions that payment will be required.
> 
> 
> The sheet also mentions that there will be an announcement on the Denon site.
> 
> 
> Any speculation on what this will be for?



I can't say for sure but I just looked at the GUI and saw the Add Feature option. I can't say if that was there before I did the firmware update. I assume it will be available to someone that would want to purchase a new option that Denon programs for the 3808. I'll make up a case since I can't think of a real one right now - Let says there is a new format caled Super HDCD. If you wanted that feature for the receiver to decode it you could buy it and install it. Will it (the upgrade) be in future versions of the receiver? My guess is it would not be in the 3808 but could be in a 3809 or later (whatever follows). It is a way that you can upgrade the reciever without buying a whole new receiver. I have seen that available for the 530x. It was a pricey upgrade in that case but the list price for that is also $5K+. There are no new features available that I know of for the 3808


----------



## McDuff

Man, waiting is the hardest part.


Put in an order w/ ****** for the 3808ci, they still honored the deal price. Weird, the DHL tracking still lists it as "shipment acknowedged" since the 17th, wth does that mean?


I'm upgrading from a Denon 3300, adding an HD-DVD player. Setup will be dvd->hmdi->3808, FiOS Box->hdmi->3808, 3808->hdmi|DVI->Samsung HLM617W(2002 model). I just have a 5.1 setup.


Reading thru all this, this should be a simple setup. Maybe potential HDMI issues since I am going to a DVI tv? But seems others are doing it.


I saw Transformers on a friends Xbox360 to 1080p set and saw a major improvement from when we watch dvd on our 720p set. Hoping I get some of that same WOW factor inputting HD to my set.


----------



## sjadelson

Hi, I'm trying to figure out Surround A vs Surround B vs Surround Back.


What I'd REALLY like to do would be to run 7.1 sound in my main room, AND Zone 2 stereo speakers. There are enough connections for this, but what it looks like is that the 3808 doesn't support it. There's ONE output for either surround back *or* zone 2, although there are two sets of (side) surround speaker out.


Is this right?


If it is, it's not a big issue for the moment since there's very little 7.1 content, and I can get around it by jumping through some hoops. But it's annoying.


Also, if I DO have 5.1 surround a+b, is it the same signal going to both sets of speakers? I.e., given identical speakers, would it matter which are plugged into "A" and which into "B"?


----------



## flykid83

Does anyone know if I need to by optical wires besides for the HDMI 1.3 for both the HD dvd player and the PS3 just to get sound into the 3808? Or the HDMI would do it?

This is my set up:
_SONY 52XBR4

Denon 3808CI

Toshiba HD-A35

Sony PS3

Klipsch RF82

Klipsch RC62

Klipsch RS-52

eD A5-350_


----------



## cydog3

Hope someone can help out


If I go into setup manual setup->speaker config -> then channel level and set this with a sound meter. it seems to reset itself to what the Auddesey setup had put in. How do I get it to save


Thanks


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12871197
> 
> 
> Sounds like wierdness. Try a full system reset and see if still not saving. I have not tried but maybe you can save the configuration and restore using the web control thus not having to redo the Audessey



I am using audessey flat for EQ do I have to set this to manual for it to keep the settings ? It will keep them until I shut the unit off or standby then it goes back to what audessey set them to


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flykid83* /forum/post/12875438
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I need to by optical wires besides for the HDMI 1.3 for both the HD dvd player and the PS3 just to get sound into the 3808? Or the HDMI would do it?
> 
> This is my set up:
> _SONY 52XBR4
> 
> Denon 3808CI
> 
> Toshiba HD-A35
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Klipsch RF82
> 
> Klipsch RC62
> 
> Klipsch RS-52
> 
> eD A5-350_



HDMI will be fine...your set up is very close to mine.


----------



## i.m. beldar

Parameters>Audio>Surr.Parameters>SB CH Out>


When selecting a "mode" for the back speakers, what is the difference between the options available? I can't find a description of what MATRIX, NON-MATRIX, PLIIX CINEMA AND PLIIX MUSIC actually do.


----------



## Jtimmmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIBBYMAC* /forum/post/12857374
> 
> 
> If you have your file structure set to Artist, then CD title, then Song titles, are you able to search by Artist first, then CD title? Can you select a CD title folder, press play, and it plays the entire CD folder (like listening the the original CD)?
> 
> 
> You can read the display on the 3808 clearly enough from about 10 feet? Is there a character limit so titles get cut off?



As far as I can tell, with the USB function, it's just navigating on your computer. It will read the folder, you then enter the folder, scroll to the song you want and push play and off you go. Once you play a song, it will just continue to the next song and so on, so it will play the whole folder.

I'm sitting around 8-9 feet away and I can read it, and my vision isn't perfect. I have some pretty long song/artist names and it scrolls through the whole thing, but I'm not sure if there is a character limit.

Hope that helps a bit, but I have to say I pretty well just use my memory stick now in the USB port all the time. Too lazy to load CDs now


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12875067
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm trying to figure out Surround A vs Surround B vs Surround Back.
> 
> 
> What I'd REALLY like to do would be to run 7.1 sound in my main room, AND Zone 2 stereo speakers. There are enough connections for this, but what it looks like is that the 3808 doesn't support it. There's ONE output for either surround back *or* zone 2, although there are two sets of (side) surround speaker out.
> 
> 
> Is this right?
> 
> 
> If it is, it's not a big issue for the moment since there's very little 7.1 content, and I can get around it by jumping through some hoops. But it's annoying.
> 
> 
> Also, if I DO have 5.1 surround a+b, is it the same signal going to both sets of speakers? I.e., given identical speakers, would it matter which are plugged into "A" and which into "B"?



You cannot run 7.1 and zone 2 at the same time. The A and B surrounds are the same signal and I guess it's meant for long rooms where you would have 2 speakers on each side wall. You can use the zone 3 output to another amp. Then you could do 7.1 and have a separate zone. As for your last scenario I really don't know.


----------



## jcloudm

For those of you interested in doing bitstream output of the next gen codecs from a Blu-ray player to your 3808ci, you may be interested in this link:

http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html 


It's a hardware feature matrix for the various Blu-Ray players, and indicates which can decode the next gen audio codecs in the player, and which can pass them via bitstream. It also indicates which BD profile the hardware supports. It indicates that there are a number of new players that can pass via bitstream. We have discussed in this thread a few of these (Panasonic DMP-BD30, Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD, and Samsung BD-P1400) but some of the new ones are very interesting (Panasonic BD50, Sharp BD-HP50U, Philips BDP7200 as well as the Denon, Marantz, GOWELL).


It will be interesting to see if the bitstream output works with these newer players.


Hope this helps. I don't want to take credit for this find - it should go to Dano_1, who originally posted it in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post12866689 


- John


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12875520
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help out
> 
> 
> If I go into setup manual setup->speaker config -> then channel level and set this with a sound meter. it seems to reset itself to what the Auddesey setup had put in. How do I get it to save
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I am using audessey flat for EQ do I have to set this to manual for it to keep the settings ? It will keep them until I shut the unit off or standby then it goes back to what audessey set them to



manual is for configuring a custom EQ setup seperate from audessey. My 3808 keeps whatever channel levels are configured.


----------



## mph86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcloudm* /forum/post/12877182
> 
> 
> For those of you interested in doing bitstream output of the next gen codecs from a Blu-ray player to your 3808ci, you may be interested in this link:
> 
> http://www.idoblu.co.uk/page2%20Blu-ray%20Players.html
> 
> 
> It's a hardware feature matrix for the various Blu-Ray players, and indicates which can decode the next gen audio codecs in the player, and which can pass them via bitstream. It also indicates which BD profile the hardware supports. It indicates that there are a number of new players that can pass via bitstream. We have discussed in this thread a few of these (Panasonic DMP-BD30, Pioneer Elite BDP-95FD, and Samsung BD-P1400) but some of the new ones are very interesting (Panasonic BD50, Sharp BD-HP50U, Philips BDP7200 as well as the Denon, Marantz, GOWELL).
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if the bitstream output works with these newer players.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. I don't want to take credit for this find - it should go to Dano_1, who originally posted it in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post12866689
> 
> 
> - John



Someone just pointed out in the Panny D-50 thread that there is some information in that chart that is not entirely accurate. Most of it looks pretty good, but I would double check any player you are interested in getting actually has all of the features listed.


----------



## ellylab

I've had the 3808CI up and running since Christmas week, but just today it's started going into Standby and then it immediately turns on again. It's happened about 5-6 times today with maybe 45 minutes or so between episodes. We haven't lost power in the house and none of the lights flicker when the receiver goes into Standby. I have it plugged in to an APC UPS, but I've never seen anything like this before with this receiver of the 3805 which this one replaced. Has anybody ever seen anything like this or have any idea what could be causing it?


Thanks for any input,

Dan


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pharados* /forum/post/12874694
> 
> 
> you can change this effekt when you switch from rgb or 4:4:4 color to 4:2:2 ! then the pattern changes in the bugthread here i postet some pictures that shows this.
> 
> 
> no confirmation from denon yet ?



So with 4:2:2 this issue doesn't exist or is it just different display artifact then?


----------



## magicpio

*@sjadelson*


> Quote:
> What I'd REALLY like to do would be to run 7.1 sound in my main room, AND Zone 2 stereo speakers. There are enough connections for this, but what it looks like is that the 3808 doesn't support it. There's ONE output for either surround back *or* zone 2, although there are two sets of (side) surround speaker out.



As I interpret the manual, it should be possible to have 7.1 in the main zone, and an independent zone 2 when using audio pre-out (to be connected to a separate amp in your 2nd room) and "zone2 video out" (which is composite video!).

See pages 21 and 70 in the users manual.


Now my first question is, whether in this particular setup I can only use zone2 s-video and composite video inputs to be switched to zone2 video out (see page 81), or can other s-video and composite video inputs also be switched to zone2 video out independent from the main zone (e.g. can I still watch a different hdmi source in main, while a "main s-video in" is output on the zone2 video out)?

My 2nd question is, if I cannot have independent main and 2nd zones as asked for above, can a main video source be seen in parallel on main out and zone2 video out?


Thanks for some hints.

pio


----------



## dpd347

Forgive my ignorance if this question has been answered before. It seems the listed price at Denon certified retailers for the 3808 is $1599 everywhere I look. Does this price fluctuate often and is it expected to go down anytime soon? Thanks


----------



## Krawdad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpd347* /forum/post/12878192
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance if this question has been answered before. It seems the listed price at Denon certified retailers for the 3808 is $1599 everywhere I look. Does this price fluctuate often and is it expected to go down anytime soon? Thanks



This might help.

http://www.nextag.com/Denon-AVR-3808...e-history-html


----------



## Rando Pando

Greetings. I purchased a 3808ci via the 6ave deal. It was double boxed and was a brand new unit. Upon unpacking, I plugged in a wireless gaming adapter (Zoom) which had been preconfigured and verified to work on my wireless network. I followed the instructions for firmware upgrade on initial power up and everything worked without a hitch. It took about 50 minutes or so in the middle of the afternoon, USA east coast.


I ran Audyssey setup the next day and used all 8 positions. Again, it completed all the different positions on the first tone pass. No problems. The best part is that it improved the sound of the system significantly! MUCH better than I was able to EQ doing manual adjustments.


I have also used the internet radio function and listened to mp3 files from an external 160GB 3.5 disk drive. These things worked as advertised (except no album art). RESTORER settings helped some digital music files and no so much with others... its worth a try though.


Also, I have used the receiver to upscale 1080i to 1080p from my DCT-3416 cable box and this has also worked without problem. I'm using the component outputs from the cable box and sending it out HDMI. I don't really know if the picture is better than straight pass through as I have not done a comparison. It also works well with the PS3.


So far I am very satisfied with this receiver and the price and service I received from 6ave. A word of caution though... this receiver does take a little time to get used to. If you like to tinker with things a little bit, like I do, then this thing might be right up your alley.


I would like also to thank all the people that provide information on the equipment they own and are willing to share their knowledge to help others. People like you assist people like me to making wise decisions. Kudos to you.


Paired with my Ascend Acoustic speakers, its the best home theater system I've ever owned, by far. It rumbles in all the right places too. 


Get you SOME!


----------



## silverfox9142

I'm going to get my 3808 tomorrow from 6ave. Two questions!


1. How do I find the MAC address of the receiver?

2. Can I somehow use the assignable amps so I can drive two sets of additional speakers (one set in our living room and the other on our deck) in stereo with the same source as the 5.1 system? ( I want to use my iPod for parties ) But I need to drive these speakers more than the mains since they are less efficient.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dpd347* /forum/post/12878192
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance if this question has been answered before. It seems the listed price at Denon certified retailers for the 3808 is $1599 everywhere I look. Does this price fluctuate often and is it expected to go down anytime soon? Thanks



Visit or call an authorized Denon dealer (don't email, TALK to a live person) and ask what they can do for you. You might be pleasantly surprised. There are rules about what prices they can advertise, vs. what they're willing to sell to you.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicpio* /forum/post/12878052
> 
> *@sjadelson*
> 
> 
> 
> As I interpret the manual, it should be possible to have 7.1 in the main zone, and an independent zone 2 when using audio pre-out (to be connected to a separate amp in your 2nd room) and "zone2 video out" (which is composite video!).
> 
> See pages 21 and 70 in the users manual.



Yes, that is my understanding as well, and that may have to be an eventual solution for me. But at the moment I have speaker wire run, and it seems like the Denon _should_ be able to support this, if only by a firmware update. I'll suggest that to Denon and see what kind of response I get.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *magicpio* /forum/post/12878052
> 
> 
> Now my first question is, whether in this particular setup I can only use zone2 s-video and composite video inputs to be switched to zone2 video out (see page 81), or can other s-video and composite video inputs also be switched to zone2 video out independent from the main zone (e.g. can I still watch a different hdmi source in main, while a "main s-video in" is output on the zone2 video out)?
> 
> My 2nd question is, if I cannot have independent main and 2nd zones as asked for above, can a main video source be seen in parallel on main out and zone2 video out?



I don't know about the first question, but there's nothing keeping you from splitting the main video out signal is there? As long as both main and Zone 2 are using the same video format (hdmi, component, etc) just split it and you can view things in parallel.


----------



## jconinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12878699
> 
> 
> I'm going to get my 3808 tomorrow from 6ave. Two questions!
> 
> 
> 1. How do I find the MAC address of the receiver?
> 
> 2. Can I somehow use the assignable amps so I can drive two sets of additional speakers (one set in our living room and the other on our deck) in stereo with the same source as the 5.1 system? ( I want to use my iPod for parties ) But I need to drive these speakers more than the mains since they are less efficient.



MAC address will be on the back of the 3808.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12878699
> 
> 
> I'm going to get my 3808 tomorrow from 6ave. Two questions!
> 
> 
> 1. How do I find the MAC address of the receiver?



It's available on the NET GUI menu. Look at your manual tomorrow, or you can actually download it in .dpf from the Denon web site.



> Quote:
> 2. Can I somehow use the assignable amps so I can drive two sets of additional speakers (one set in our living room and the other on our deck) in stereo with the same source as the 5.1 system? ( I want to use my iPod for parties ) But I need to drive these speakers more than the mains since they are less efficient.



Yes, but you'll need another amp. If you have 5.1 (not 7.1) in your main zone, you can drive Zone 2 speakers from the amp. For Zone 3, you'll need to use the pre-out to drive another Amp (not AVR, just an Amp) to drive the speakers. That'll run you $150-300, probably.


----------



## silverfox9142

I've been using another amp with my present receiver but I'd rather just use the assignable pair of amps on the 3808. So if I just need to drive speakers in zone 2 how can I increase the volume of zone 2 with less efficient speakers? How can it be set up so I can select without having to adjust volume on zone 2 each time I want to drive main pairs and zone 2 pairs? What I want to do is drive both sets using my iPod for cocktail parties. Thanks for your help.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korndog* /forum/post/12871295
> 
> 
> I am thinking about buying this receiver, but it sounds like it has alot of bugs, and the firmware update seems like a nightmare. Why are the new ones not being shipped with the updated firmware? what version is the updated firmware? need some help as buy or not to buy????????



I have had this AVR for 2.5 months and have had NO issues. I think alot of the issues reported are from people not taking the time to read the manual, do a simple search on this thread or simply cannot follow directions or are inept in some other way. I know that's harsh but read the posts, it's not rocket science... but you need to invest some time to make it work like anything else in life.


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12877253
> 
> 
> manual is for configuring a custom EQ setup seperate from audessey. My 3808 keeps whatever channel levels are configured.



Ok my fault I'm a moron I was hitting menu to exit it and not return. It saved fine now.


Thanks for your help


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rando Pando* /forum/post/12878510
> 
> 
> Greetings. I purchased a 3808ci via the 6ave deal. It was double boxed and was a brand new unit. Upon unpacking, I plugged in a wireless gaming adapter (Zoom) which had been preconfigured and verified to work on my wireless network. I followed the instructions for firmware upgrade on initial power up and everything worked without a hitch. It took about 50 minutes or so in the middle of the afternoon, USA east coast.



Nice Post/Review.

I ordered mine from 6ave last Friday, so it should be by end of the week. I will also need to connect wirelessly.

Does the Zoom gaming adapter allow for WEP configuration? I will be connecting back to a Linksys WRT54G.


Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Rando Pando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12882712
> 
> 
> Nice Post/Review.
> 
> I ordered mine from 6ave last Friday, so it should be by end of the week. I will also need to connect wirelessly.
> 
> Does the Zoom gaming adapter allow for WEP configuration? I will be connecting back to a Linksys WRT54G.



The model I have (Zoom 4420 I think) will only support WEP and not WPA. I use WEP and have no problems with this adapter. Set it up on a PC and then hook it to the receiver after you have verified its correct operation. Simple as that. 


Good luck to you.


----------



## johnny9k

Hi everyone,

Am a new member who is definitely NOT a networking/computer person (am trying to learn). I have tried to scour your previous posts to see if anyone else was having this problem but was not successful... I can't seem to get the 3808 to see my computer or vice versa. I really want to try playing Mp3 from my PC. Here are the details:
I _*can*_ get internet radio (poor to fair-sounding but I admit it is fun checking in on stations around the world).
I can "see" the 3808 when I look on status page of my SMC Router. I tried turning off the hardware firewall but no luck. Plus I don't think this is the problem since I have a Tivo on the same network and it has no trouble getting to the PC to stream music and pictures (maybe I should just use the Tivo for this).
I have turned on the media sharing on the PC using Windows Media Player 11.


Thank you very much for any thoughts or direction whatsoever.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12860289
> 
> 
> Suddenly the menus are not displayed on the TV when I press the menu button on the remote. The menus are shown in the 3808 display, but not on the TV. When I adjust volume the volume icon is not displayed either.
> 
> 
> What has happened? I have not been fooling around with the settings. Can I get the menu display back?



That happened to me when I was streaming audio via the Net/USB source input and audio set to "Pure Direct"; in my case, I took it out of Pure Direct (switched it to Stereo/Direct)...after which the menu display returned onscreen.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12861155
> 
> 
> Will the iPod via the Dock show album art on screen?
> 
> -This would be cool if it does.



Supposedly the 3N and 3W have the capability according to the manual; however, I could not get the album art to display onscreen w/ the 3N. Maybe the Denon dock (and/or the 3808 itself) has issues reading the album art ID3 metadata; I know it's not because the album art is corrupt or missing, as it displays okay on the iPod display itself.


The funny thing about this capability is that although Denon touts it in the manual and product literature, I've yet to see any concrete proof (e.g., a picture/graphic)--either from Denon themselves, or from an independent reviewer--that it can actually display it.


----------



## sperlsco

I am upgrading from a Denon 2802 (which itself replaced a 2800 that I still use in my bedroom). Like many others on AVS forum, I spent several weeks reading up on the Denon 3808, Yamaha 3800, Pioneer 94, and Onkyo 905. I was strongly leaning toward each of the other receivers at one time or another. At the end of the day, I decided to purchase the Denon because of the GUI, Audyssey, and my prior positive experiences with Denon receivers. Oh yeah, the positive write-up of the 4308 in Sound & Vision magazine helped to cinch it.


I took advantage of the 6ave offer which (to repeat another's post) can be found by doing a search at Fat Wallet http://www.**************/t/18/777237 . In fact, you do not need to mention the pricing being offered to get the deal. Just call 1-877-684-2831 and talk to Scott at ext 8632. I just mentioned AVSforum deal to him and he offered up the price,. I called on a Monday morning and paid for 2-day shipping in order to have it by the weekend - which was a good thing because the 2 day shipping did not arrive until Friday. The shipment was double-boxed, and the exterior box was beaten up and even taped up. However, the receiver box was in perfect condition.


The de-installation (of the 2802) and re-installation (of the 3808) took a couple of hours, as I made certain to re-tag and reorganize the wiring in my equipment closet. In the meantime, and prior to placing it in my closet and hooking up all of the wires, I plugged in the 3808 to make certain that it was not DOA. This also allowed me to enjoy that new electronics' aroma.


I was hooking up 3 NHT Classic 3's along the front, two NHT super One XU's as surrounds (all 5 speakers hung high on the walls), and an SVS 25-32 subwoofer. My components are a Pioneer 5060 plasma display (hooked up via HDMI out from the Denon), Sony 775 SACD changer (being hooked up via ext-in), an old Pioneer DVD changer (being hooked up via S-Video in), and a Directv HR-20 DVR (being hooked up via component to the Denon, and also via HDMI direct to the Pioneer display). I was also installing a new Oppo 980 DVD player via HDMI (replacing a 970, which is now relegated to the kids' play room). It was fairly easy to navigate the GUI and associate the sources with the various inputs. My component and S-video connections are being converted to HDMI. BTW, the GUI is beautiful, even if all aspects of it are not exactly intuitive. I am absolutely thrilled that it overlays whatever video I have running to the display, especially volume control. I confirmed that all of the audio and video worked properly. Oh yeah, I forgot the best part is that I can run my HTPC video (DVI-out) through the Denon (HDMI-In). I set my HTPC resolution to 1280X720 and it worked without a hitch.


Firmware Upgrade: I plan to install some Netgear Powerline Ethernet adapters later in the week. For now, though, I had to run a 30+ foot Ethernet cable from the 3808 to my Linksys router in my office in order to connect to the internet (AT&T DSL service). Upon making the connection, I power-cycled the receiver and used the GUI to confirm that I had been issued an IP address. I wrote down the IP address and was able to access the receiver from my PC. After navigating around the computer interface and renaming some of my inputs, I initiated the firmware update from my PC. The PC display never changed during the upgrade. However, within a minute or so, the 3808's display listed the firmware upgrades as they were taking place, along with the expected completion time for each step being updated. I went for a run on my treadmill and returned in about 45 minutes - just enough time to see the last update being performed. After I saw the completion message, the receiver power-cycled itself. Next, I followed the instructions (from the Denon website) to confirm that I had all of the updated firmware http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIFirmw...te-Web1128.pdf .


Audyssey: I had read quite a bit about Audyssey over the last several months. I tried to turn off or remove everything from the room that made noise, including clocks, A/C's, HR-20, the outdoor chimes, the phones, etc. After a sales call interrupted my first pass, I also turned off all of the phones. My room is rather challenged. I have my main speakers placed on the long walls of the room. I also have a big armoire jutting out on one of the side walls, which has some sort of an impact on the sound coming from my front-right speaker. Audyssey ran without a glitch and I placed the microphone at 7 different positions. BTW, I attached the microphone to a camera tripod. Also, I left the room during each measurement. It calculated the speaker distances perfectly; although I didn't like the crossover frequencies selected and reset all of them to 80Hz (Audyssey set them all from 40-60Hz). I found it interesting that the front-left and center speaker trims were set at 0db and 0.5db, but the front-right was set at +3.0db. This is interesting because the front L/R speakers are equidistant from the first listening position. However, the right speaker sound is probably affected by the aforementioned armoire. But how does it all sound? In my difficult room, it sounds very smooth and coherent. I am especially surprised that the extra trim for the front-right speaker does not stand out. It sounds like Audyssey does a good job in my room. I agree to some extent that the sound is also fairly lean, in terms of bass. It is not lacking bass, though, as I can increase the trim on the bass for music that needs it. I'll be playing around with this aspect for the next few weeks.


Remote: I have a Universal MX-850 remote (and the associated 350 RF box). Fortunately, most of the programmed codes for my old 2802 receiver work perfectly for the 3808. I taught some of the newer functions of the 3808 to the remote. The 3808 actually works better with the 350's IR blaster than the 2802.


Second Zone: I have some patio speakers hooked up to Zone 2. Since Zone 2 is the default set-up for Zone 2/Surround B, this worked out of the box. I love that I can set a different volume in Zone 2 v. the main. I have yet to test much more about this aspect.


Night Mode: The night mode does a remarkable job leveling the sound for TV, especially for commercials. This was an unexpected benefit. I recently went back to Directv after several years with cable. I suppose that it is possible that Night Mode works better with the digital sound from Directv v. Analog cable sound.


DPLII - Cinema v. Music modes - Is there a remote toggle code that lets you switch between these two modes? It takes too many button pushes to do this through the GUI or on the display of the 3808.


I spent more time exploring this weekend than actually sitting down and listening to music or movies. I look forward to hearing how the Oppo/3808/HDMI/Audyssey combo does on SACD's v. my Sony SACD player hooked up with the analog-ins and without Audyssey. I also look forward to comparing Audyssey on/off for all of my music. Essentially, I am looking forward to some real listening sessions over the next few weeks. But I first wanted to thank Denon for an essentially glitch-free experience.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12884924
> 
> 
> Supposedly the 3N and 3W have the capability according to the manual; however, I could not get the album art to display onscreen w/ the 3N. Maybe the Denon dock (and/or the 3808 itself) has issues reading the album art ID3 metadata; I know it's not because the album art is corrupt or missing, as it displays okay on the iPod display itself.
> 
> 
> The funny thing about this capability is that although Denon touts it in the manual and product literature, I've yet to see any concrete proof (e.g., a picture/graphic)--either from Denon themselves, or from an independent reviewer--that it can actually display it.



I agree that this is a very confusing situation. After looking at the documentation and playing around with my 1R dock. my conclusion is that the album art will be displayed ONLY if the iPod puts it on the video out (and the video out is connected to the Denon). My 1R has the capability to be controlled from the 3808 GUI but album art does NOT pass through the control link. As I understand it, the 3N and 3W are not capable of being controlled from the 3808 GUI so they are really intended for the 2808 and below that do not have network capability.


----------



## Bill 3

Hope this may help someone else....


I had problems connecting to my network/internet. Sometimes I could see my PC from the NET/USB, sometimes not, when I would try and go to Internet Radio, my only option was to change inputs to get any control back. I tried firmware update and got "please wait" for hours. Tried all the ways to reset the reciever and different cat-5 cables. DHCP seemed to work on the reciever, but I tried without also. One thing, I could never see the Denon on my network through my router. Laptop and Tosh HD-DVD worked through the same cat-5/network connection. So I am ready to commit something at this point. I had read here that Linksys routers work good and I had an extra sitting around, but the wireless wasn't as good as the Dell branded unit I was using.


Long story short, I changed out routers from a Dell to a Linksys (same exact settings on both) and the Denon connects and everything works perfectly with the linksys. Firmware update, internet radio, PC media...


Just got the 3808 from 6ave and it is great (have a 3805) so I am somewhat used to the way Denon does things, but its fun playing with new toys. And the GUI is great IMO.


Bill


----------



## Larry Hutchinson

I'm expecting my unit from 6th Ave tomorrow.


I plan on doing a firmware update the very first thing. Any reason to delay?


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Hutchinson* /forum/post/12886786
> 
> 
> I'm expecting my unit from 6th Ave tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I plan on doing a firmware update the very first thing. Any reason to delay?



Nope


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/12851974
> 
> 
> It's possible, but I couldn't say for sure. The manual is no help here, as it doesn't address scaling of any resolutions other than the standard ones. I'm assuming you've turned the scaler off, correct? And how many different settings are you able configure with your card? If you haven't tried it yet, you might still download a copy of Powerstrip and play around with different settings.
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help.



Well I did some more reading on this and apparently TV's do overscan signals by about 5%....which would explain the 5% "zoom in" that I am seeing.


So regardless of what setting I set on my monitor, the tv would overscan that signal by 5%.


Turn the scaler off?--where do i do that?


----------



## Erock1

Can anyone confirm that they have actually connected to the Denon server this weekend or today(9/19 - 9/21)?


I'm in NJ and have tried connecting to do a firmware update on Saturday, Sunday and today, Monday. All I get is "Connection Fail". I get Internet radio without a problem. I'm not using a router, connecting direct from cable (Comcast) modem to receiver. A few members have said perhaps the Denon server was down. I called Denon today and after waiting on the phone for about 1 hour I was told that they can't determine if there are server problems. What c--p!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sperlsco* /forum/post/12885138
> 
> 
> I am upgrading from a Denon 2802 (which itself replaced a 2800 that I still use in my bedroom). Like many others on AVS forum, I spent several weeks reading up on the Denon 3808, Yamaha 3800, Pioneer 94, and Onkyo 905.



Thanks for sharing your experience. It's funny I think a lot of us were in the same boat with respect to all 3 of these AVR's. Evertyhing you described about the Denon and more is why I ended up choosing the 3808CI. I've had mine operational for about 2 weeks now and I am loving it! Things like on screen volume over HDMI is a very valuable feature. I also love how simple it is to logon to radiodenon.com and pick internet radio favorites and have them automatically popup on the AVR.


Sound is just awesome. And having this be the hub for the entire home theatre system is just awesome!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12887831
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that they have actually connected to the Denon server this weekend or today(9/19 - 9/21)?
> 
> 
> I'm in NJ and have tried connecting to do a firmware update on Saturday, Sunday and today, Monday. All I get is "Connection Fail". I get Internet radio without a problem. I'm not using a router, connecting direct from cable (Comcast) modem to receiver. A few members have said perhaps the Denon server was down. I called Denon today and after waiting on the phone for about 1 hour I was told that they can't determine if there are server problems. What c--p!



Erock1, I tried yesterday and it seems I was able to connect. It told me I had a 3 minute firmware update to do but I think that's bogus b/c other times I check it says I am up to date. You should be able to connect by now. Is this sitting behind a firewall by chance? Try completely power cycling.


----------



## Fargus777

great mini review sperlsco!


I love reading positive posts, sometimes all the problems you read about on these forums are overwelming.


----------



## Bill 3

I downloaded new firmware sunday morning around 11 am or so. Went without a hitch.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sperlsco* /forum/post/12885138
> 
> 
> I am upgrading from a Denon 2802 (which itself replaced a 2800 that I still use in my bedroom). Like many others on AVS forum, I spent several weeks reading up on the Denon 3808, Yamaha 3800, Pioneer 94, and Onkyo 905.



Your experience is similar to mine. After tons of research, the 3808 came out on top. I also have a difficult room, but Audyssey tamed it nicely. Firmware update was very straightforward. Web interface is handy (I haven't yet tried the Command3808 program that Spanky wrote to replace the Web interface, though all its users are raving about it -- see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351 ) . I also consider my experience to be glitch-free. I've noted a few minor bugs and/or desired features over in the 3808 & 4308 bugs thread, but they are indeed all minor. I love this receiver.


The one big thing I would most like to see is the ability to normalize volume across commercials and regular TV programming. Night mode works okay for this, but there are still some pretty steep jumps with some commercials, and it's really annoying. Apparently this problem is harder than it seems to solve. Good news is that at CES, Dolby Labs announced they have solved it and have some new technology coming out called "Dolby Volume" which is specifically targeted at this problem. It's due to start showing up in the Fall, I believe. Not clear yet if it could be picked up entirely via a firmware update (I'd certainly be willing to pay for that feature), but a guy can hope


----------



## jerryyyyy

I thought I would just say hello as I have just plunked down the $ for this receiver. I bought, believe it or not, at Best Buy, where they gave me a great discount on the 3808 because I bought some Vienna Acoustics speakers (hardly ever discounted). Figure if I gotta eat it on the speakers, I can get the discount. They have "package" deals.


This should be a bit of an interesting set up when I get them in next Friday. I have some old hand-made legacy speakers that are 16 ohm and the Viennas are 4 ohm. I am hoping that if there are on two different zones, life will be OK. Worse comes to worse, they legacy ones become a true legacy to someone.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryyyyy* /forum/post/12888741
> 
> 
> I thought I would just say hello as I have just plunked down the $ for this receiver. I bought, believe it or not, at Best Buy, where they gave me a great discount on the 3808 because I bought some Vienna Acoustics speakers (hardly ever discounted). Figure if I gotta eat it on the speakers, I can get the discount. They have "package" deals.
> 
> 
> This should be a bit of an interesting set up when I get them in next Friday. I have some old hand-made legacy speakers that are 16 ohm and the Viennas are 4 ohm. I am hoping that if there are on two different zones, life will be OK. Worse comes to worse, they legacy ones become a true legacy to someone.



You do realize the 3808 is only rated for speakers at 6 ohms and above, right? My center and surrounds are 4 ohm Paradigms and I haven't had any trouble, but I don't play movies all that loud. My L/R front's are 8 ohm.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryyyyy* /forum/post/12888741
> 
> 
> I thought I would just say hello as I have just plunked down the $ for this receiver. I bought, believe it or not, at Best Buy, where they gave me a great discount on the 3808 because I bought some Vienna Acoustics speakers (hardly ever discounted). Figure if I gotta eat it on the speakers, I can get the discount. They have "package" deals.
> 
> 
> This should be a bit of an interesting set up when I get them in next Friday. I have some old hand-made legacy speakers that are 16 ohm and the Viennas are 4 ohm. I am hoping that if there are on two different zones, life will be OK. Worse comes to worse, they legacy ones become a true legacy to someone.



Just curious, how good of a deal did you get at BestBuy?


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12887847
> 
> 
> Erock1, I tried yesterday and it seems I was able to connect. It told me I had a 3 minute firmware update to do but I think that's bogus b/c other times I check it says I am up to date. You should be able to connect by now. Is this sitting behind a firewall by chance? Try completely power cycling.



I'm connecting my ethernet cable directly from my modem to the 3808 (tried 2 different cat 5e cables too), nothing is in between, no firewall at all. I've done a complete power cycle, reseting the microprocessor, everything that I've read in this forum. Like I said, I can access the Internet radio without a problem, all channels. My 3808 obtains the correct IP, subnet and other addresses without a problem. I've checked the numbers against my PC's ISP numbers and they're good. That's why I'm able to access the Internet radio stations. I'm thinking the receiver must be defective. I'll give it another day or so and then return it. I'm gonna try again later this evening.


I'm really bummed as I love my Denor AVR-987 (same as 2807). I upgraded because of the onboard HD audio codecs, more power, v. 1.3 HDMI, better GUI and Faroudja chip for scaling/transcoding.


Again I gotta say, Denon tech support was useless, at least the guy I was dealing with.


----------



## jerryyyyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12888820
> 
> 
> You do realize the 3808 is only rated for speakers at 6 ohms and above, right? My center and surrounds are 4 ohm Paradigms and I haven't had any trouble, but I don't play movies all that loud. My L/R front's are 8 ohm.



Yes, I have a friend with exactly this set-up with the Denon (I am reinventing the wheel). I have the other Vienna Acoustics on a SONY 5200ES and barely crank that up. I do not listen loud.


----------



## jerryyyyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12889037
> 
> 
> Just curious, how good of a deal did you get at BestBuy?



They gave me best Amazon price. Would not go as low as some of the eBay retailers. Worth the peace of mind. But remember I was buying speakers with. Store was empty... they need business.


BTW Can you do firmware updates with USB keys or do you have to connect?


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnny9k* /forum/post/12883638
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am a new member who is definitely NOT a networking/computer person (am trying to learn). I have tried to scour your previous posts to see if anyone else was having this problem but was not successful... I can't seem to get the 3808 to see my computer or vice versa. I really want to try playing Mp3 from my PC. Here are the details:
> I _*can*_ get internet radio (poor to fair-sounding but I admit it is fun checking in on stations around the world).
> I can "see" the 3808 when I look on status page of my SMC Router. I tried turning off the hardware firewall but no luck. Plus I don't think this is the problem since I have a Tivo on the same network and it has no trouble getting to the PC to stream music and pictures (maybe I should just use the Tivo for this).
> I have turned on the media sharing on the PC using Windows Media Player 11.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for any thoughts or direction whatsoever.






Hey Johnny9k,


I was having what sounds like the same issue after I reinstalled XP SP2 on my laptop.


I finally found a setting in My Network Places, in the left column that said "Show icons for networked UPnP Devices". After clicking this line, everything started working for me.


Hope this helps you or anyone else having trouble.


Cutaway


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12889459
> 
> 
> I'm connecting my ethernet cable directly from my modem to the 3808 (tried 2 different cat 5e cables too), nothing is in between, no firewall at all. I've done a complete power cycle, reseting the microprocessor, everything that I've read in this forum. Like I said, I can access the Internet radio without a problem, all channels. My 3808 obtains the correct IP, subnet and other addresses without a problem. I've checked the numbers against my PC's ISP numbers and they're good. That's why I'm able to access the Internet radio stations. I'm thinking the receiver must be defective. I'll give it another day or so and then return it. I'm gonna try again later this evening.
> 
> 
> I'm really bummed as I love my Denor AVR-987 (same as 2807). I upgraded because of the onboard HD audio codecs, more power, v. 1.3 HDMI, better GUI and Faroudja chip for scaling/transcoding.
> 
> 
> Again I gotta say, Denon tech support was useless, at least the guy I was dealing with.



Just tried 'check for udpate' and received update firmware is latest. Looks like the server is back up at least for now. Good luck!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryyyyy* /forum/post/12889669
> 
> 
> They gave me best Amazon price. Would not go as low as some of the eBay retailers. Worth the peace of mind. But remember I was buying speakers with. Store was empty... they need business.
> 
> 
> BTW Can you do firmware updates with USB keys or do you have to connect?



Updates only done over the Ethernet connection that I am aware.


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12887223
> 
> 
> Well I did some more reading on this and apparently TV's do overscan signals by about 5%....which would explain the 5% "zoom in" that I am seeing.
> 
> 
> So regardless of what setting I set on my monitor, the tv would overscan that signal by 5%.
> 
> 
> Turn the scaler off?--where do i do that?



MANUAL SETUP, HDMI SETUP, i/p SCALER. You can set it to Off, A to H, or A to H & H to H. This setting allows you to upscale to different resolutions.


----------



## Jr Flyers

When using up Auto setup with my Denon AVR 3808 it tells me to defeat my volume and crossover, does that mean set them both to the lowest possible settings?


----------



## 6.5Grendel

I would just like to thank everyone for the stellar input on the Denon 3808CI, I was really wavering between the Sony 5300ES and the Yamaha 3800 for quite sometime.

I think what pushed me over to the Denon 3808 was the firmware updates mostly like my PS3 and Denon’s reputation for high quality A/V equipment so I ordered mine tonight With 6th Ave.


Peter @6th Ave (1-877-684-2831Ext8618) gave me a deal I could not refuse and I mean a great deal, I would highly recommend giving him a call if you are in the market for a new Denon 3808CI. Just to give you a savings clue I saved enough to add a new quility subwoofer, center speaker and still stay under MSRP :O)


----------



## MacHaggis

If I remember correctly, the 3808 MAC address was also listed on the box.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jr Flyers* /forum/post/12889830
> 
> 
> When using up Auto setup with my Denon AVR 3808 it tells me to defeat my volume and crossover, does that mean set them both to the lowest possible settings?



I assume you're talking about your subwoofer... If you can't turn off those controls, turn the volume to the mid-way mark and the low-pass filter to its HIGHEST value.


----------



## kktk

OK--another dreaded HD Audio question....


So, I finally got the BD30 and rented Fantastic Four.

It has a DTS HD 5.1 Master track.


From what I have understood so far, The DMP-BD30 lacks any internal capability to decode TrueHD, much less DTS-HD MA---but it can pass HD-MA in native bitstream.


Which means that I'll hear either format in true lossless form from this player if the denon can decode it from a native bitstream. Correct??


And the denon 3808 can do that....right?

So what should be the setting on the receiver?


I tried everything but all I see is "Multi Ch In" on it. I don't even know if that's right or not.









BTW, I am connected using an HDMI cable.


I am almost understanding this..


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12878699
> 
> 
> 1. How do I find the MAC address of the receiver?



There's a menu item that you can use to display it.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12888516
> 
> 
> Dolby Labs announced they have solved it and have some new technology coming out called "Dolby Volume" which is specifically targeted at this problem. It's due to start showing up in the Fall, I believe. Not clear yet if it could be picked up entirely via a firmware update (I'd certainly be willing to pay for that feature), but a guy can hope



Right there with you. That's an option I'd gladly pay for but I doubt will ever be available on the Denon 3808CI but one could hope. Does any receiver have the ability to address the volume for commercials etc?


----------



## dgersic

I'm looking at buying a receiver and leaning toward the 3808. One of the big selling features for me is the Internet Radio support. Reading the Friendly Manual, I'm somewhat concerned by the statements:

The radio station database service may be suspended without notice.

vTuner services may be discontinued without notice.
So, say I get the 3808, and I'm enjoying it, and a couple of years from now Denon decides to stop this vTuner service. I'm now out a feature? Is there any way to use the streaming radio station support without vTuner being involved?


----------



## Sharp1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12891708
> 
> 
> OK--another dreaded HD Audio question....
> 
> 
> So, I finally got the BD30 and rented Fantastic Four.
> 
> It has a DTS HD 5.1 Master track.
> 
> 
> From what I have understood so far, The DMP-BD30 lacks any internal capability to decode TrueHD, much less DTS-HD MA---but it can pass HD-MA in native bitstream.
> 
> 
> Which means that I'll hear either format in true lossless form from this player if the denon can decode it from a native bitstream. Correct??
> 
> 
> And the denon 3808 can do that....right?
> 
> So what should be the setting on the receiver?
> 
> 
> I tried everything but all I see is "Multi Ch In" on it. I don't even know if that's right or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am connected using an HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I am almost understanding this..




Did you select DTS-MA in the menu when the disc starts? Uncompressed audio reads as Multi Ch In! DTS-MA will read "DTS-MA" on the screen. I have the same setup as you. The receiver should automatically switch when the signal is detected.


----------



## jattsp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12891708
> 
> 
> OK--another dreaded HD Audio question....
> 
> 
> So, I finally got the BD30 and rented Fantastic Four.
> 
> It has a DTS HD 5.1 Master track.
> 
> 
> From what I have understood so far, The DMP-BD30 lacks any internal capability to decode TrueHD, much less DTS-HD MA---but it can pass HD-MA in native bitstream.
> 
> 
> Which means that I'll hear either format in true lossless form from this player if the denon can decode it from a native bitstream. Correct??
> 
> 
> And the denon 3808 can do that....right?
> 
> So what should be the setting on the receiver?
> 
> 
> I tried everything but all I see is "Multi Ch In" on it. I don't even know if that's right or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am connected using an HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I am almost understanding this..



you have to go into the setup menu of the bd30 go to audio options and select bitstream for all the codecs, and then turn off secondary audio option. and you don't need to set anything on the denon 3808. hope this helps


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Second Zone: I have some patio speakers hooked up to Zone 2. Since Zone 2 is the default set-up for Zone 2/Surround B, this worked out of the box. I love that I can set a different volume in Zone 2 v. the main. I have yet to test much more about this aspect.



This is exactly what I want to do! Does this mean you can listen to whatever source you have selected? I just want to listen to music on our iPod in several areas at the same sound level. My patio speakers are less efficient so I would love to be able to set a higher volume. So how is it done since I'd love to get rid of the amp I'm now using. Thanks for any help.


- Chuck Miller


----------



## blackhat

Hi--new to the forum. Sorry if this has already been asked (i searched and didn't see it specifically). Got the 3808 yesterday, connected to BD30 and Kuro 5080, both via hdmi--pic and sound works great, Denon logo and vol. ctrl appear on screen, but GUI doesn't display--is there an on/off for the GUI, or am I missing something--"menu" on denon remote doesn't seem to do anything. THx in advance.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jattsp* /forum/post/12892489
> 
> 
> you have to go into the setup menu of the bd30 go to audio options and select bitstream for all the codecs, and then turn off secondary audio option. and you don't need to set anything on the denon 3808...



Well, on the last point, you might also need to put the input mode for that source on "Auto" so that it automatically picks up the codec you're sending.


----------



## blackhat

To follow up on the previous post, here's the reply that I received from Denon ...


Anyone else run into this? Below is my question and the response from denon (Also posted on 5080 thread...)


That's BS if the GUI doesn't work over HDMI (the "one cable solution") and I have to unhook the display from the wall to hook up yet another cable


---

Response 01/22/2008 09:03 AM

I think the one thing that could be the problem is that your plasma is only at 720p I would try running a s-video cable just to see if you get the gui. If you still do not get the gui we can reset the receiver and see if that works.


Customer 01/22/2008 08:57 AM

I recently purchased a 3808 CI, hooked up to a 720p plasma and BD player, both via hdmi. Movies and sound play fine, and the "Denon" logo is viewable on screen, as is the volume ctrl slider, however, the gui doesn't display--is there an "on/off" switch for the gui?


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp1080* /forum/post/12892480
> 
> 
> Did you select DTS-MA inthe menu when the disc starts? Uncompressed audio reads as Multi Ch In! DTS-MA will read "DTS-MA" on the screen. I have the same setup as you. The receiver should automatically switch when the signal is detected.



I selected the DTS 5.1 option on the disc menu for the movie.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jattsp* /forum/post/12892489
> 
> 
> you have to go into the setup menu of the bd30 go to audio options and select bitstream for all the codecs, and then turn off secondary audio option. and you don't need to set anything on the denon 3808. hope this helps



Is this setup for the movie or the BD30 itself?

The movie menu just had an audio option that I set on DTS5.1


Secondary audio option was set to off.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12889716
> 
> 
> Just tried 'check for udpate' and received update firmware is latest. Looks like the server is back up at least for now. Good luck!



Thanks captavs. I tried again late last night and the same problem, "Connection Fail". No doubt, I'm returning it to J&R. I have a RA number and will put it in the post this week. I'm not gonna let this bad experience with the receiver & the poor Denon support sour me on Denon. I've owned Denon A/V equipment in the past and am a big fan of their products.


BTW, J&R matched the 6th Ave price that has been mentioned in this forum w/o a problem. Hopefully this Connection Fail issue will be a thing in the past.


Regards,

Erock


----------



## kpdillon

Speaking for firmware, does everyone agree that when the Denon AVR tells you there is a 3 minute upgrade, that this is just a bug on the server side and that there is nothing to upgrade? When I've checked randomly I see it says latest sometimes and 3 minute upgrade other times...


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12894223
> 
> 
> Is this setup for the movie or the BD30 itself?
> 
> The movie menu just had an audio option that I set on DTS5.1
> 
> 
> Secondary audio option was set to off.



Ok I was able to go the BD30 and set the output to bitstream on it.


Now I see DTS-HD MSTR on the display.










That's the correct setting right?


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12894561
> 
> 
> Speaking for firmware, does everyone agree that when the Denon AVR tells you there is a 3 minute upgrade, that this is just a bug on the server side and that there is nothing to upgrade? When I've checked randomly I see it says latest sometimes and 3 minute upgrade other times...



Probably. But you'd be better off just checking the Denon site on occasion, or likely if you register your receiver with Denon they'll even send you email when firmware updates are released, although that's a guess.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryyyyy* /forum/post/12889669
> 
> 
> They gave me best Amazon price. Would not go as low as some of the eBay retailers. Worth the peace of mind. But remember I was buying speakers with. Store was empty... they need business.
> 
> 
> BTW Can you do firmware updates with USB keys or do you have to connect?



Hmm, so still more than the 6th Ave price. Doesn't sounds like such a great deal.


You have to connect the ethernet line to do the firmware updates.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12894685
> 
> 
> Probably. But you'd be better off just checking the Denon site on occasion, or likely if you register your receiver with Denon they'll even send you email when firmware updates are released, although that's a guess.



I don't think that you can get an E-mail when a firmware update is available (although I would love to see this started).


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12894685
> 
> 
> Probably. But you'd be better off just checking the Denon site on occasion, or likely if you register your receiver with Denon they'll even send you email when firmware updates are released, although that's a guess.



Actually, I decided to go ahead and run the 3 minute update and now my firmware is saying up-to-date. So, I guess I don't know if it actually updated anything or if it just set some flag...


----------



## blackhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackhat* /forum/post/12894114
> 
> 
> To follow up on the previous post, here's the reply that I received from Denon ...
> 
> 
> Anyone else run into this? Below is my question and the response from denon (Also posted on 5080 thread...)
> 
> 
> That's BS if the GUI doesn't work over HDMI (the "one cable solution") and I have to unhook the display from the wall to hook up yet another cable
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Response 01/22/2008 09:03 AM
> 
> I think the one thing that could be the problem is that your plasma is only at 720p I would try running a s-video cable just to see if you get the gui. If you still do not get the gui we can reset the receiver and see if that works.
> 
> 
> Customer 01/22/2008 08:57 AM
> 
> I recently purchased a 3808 CI, hooked up to a 720p plasma and BD player, both via hdmi. Movies and sound play fine, and the "Denon" logo is viewable on screen, as is the volume ctrl slider, however, the gui doesn't display--is there an "on/off" switch for the gui?



Any help w/ this is greatly appreciated...


----------



## zenisu

Just another warning - a couple people have posted in a couple different threads. The 6ave $1xxx promotion on this unit is over and the price has gone up by about $100 which would still be a really good deal. But they are still making exceptions to the old price. I got mine just now. If you've pretty much made up your mind, don't wait.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12894561
> 
> 
> Speaking for firmware, does everyone agree that when the Denon AVR tells you there is a 3 minute upgrade, that this is just a bug on the server side and that there is nothing to upgrade? When I've checked randomly I see it says latest sometimes and 3 minute upgrade other times...



My experience is the same as your's with the addition that I've actually done the "upgrade" twice and all the version nos. are the same after as they were before.


----------



## mrlogs

I just ordered/paid (QUITE A BIT LESS!-Amount removed by me as others don't really post amounts..) with 6th Av..still a good deal!....


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12895613
> 
> 
> I just ordered/paid $1199 with 6th Av..still a good deal!....



J&R matched the original 6th Ave price of $1xxx today which is $100 less than above (not supposed to list price other than MSRP). I just said I called 6th Ave and spoke with 2 different sales reps who both quoted me the $1xxx price. This was this morning, Tuesday, 1/22. I was however also returning a previously purchased 3808 that I believed to be defective.


----------



## kpdillon

I called my local retailer and told them about all the awesome deals to be had online. They matched no problem and I have the option of exchanging or returning without the hassle of RMA and shipping. I recommend this route. Retailers are still making money on these things with price matching.... Not as much but they are still making money... No one is going to sell at cost or for a loss.


----------



## sjadelson

Here's the thing... authorized dealers are not ALLOWED to advertise below a certain amount, although they may actually sell for any amount they wish. Which is why all the ads seem to appear to have killer deals at unauthorized dealers. You need to call and ask.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12894512
> 
> 
> Thanks captavs. I tried again late last night and the same problem, "Connection Fail". No doubt, I'm returning it to J&R. I have a RA number and will put it in the post this week. I'm not gonna let this bad experience with the receiver & the poor Denon support sour me on Denon. I've owned Denon A/V equipment in the past and am a big fan of their products.
> 
> 
> BTW, J&R matched the 6th Ave price that has been mentioned in this forum w/o a problem. Hopefully this Connection Fail issue will be a thing in the past.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Erock



Yea if you can access Internet radio and the Denon update server is online really shouldn't have any problem. Mine went through in 45 minutes without a hitch and I have never received the 3 minute update message when checking again later for updates. That is interesting J&R matched the 6ave price! I to am a fan of Denon. Have a 3600 I bought about 9 years ago and that's been a great receiver. I was lucky the other day calling Denon the wait was about 30 minutes. Actually the two people I spoke with were helpful. The first person at Denon accidentally disconnected the call and actually called me back which shows some level of concern many manufacturers wouldn't bother. Good luck! Hope you get a new unit soon and update goes smooth. Maybe J&R will do the update for you before sending. I've been told that Denon is more responsive by email. Others have a different story. They are supposed to be offering priority email support for 'club' members at some point.


Cheers


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/12891855
> 
> 
> I'm looking at buying a receiver and leaning toward the 3808. One of the big selling features for me is the Internet Radio support. Reading the Friendly Manual, I'm somewhat concerned by the statements:
> 
> The radio station database service may be suspended without notice.
> 
> vTuner services may be discontinued without notice.
> So, say I get the 3808, and I'm enjoying it, and a couple of years from now Denon decides to stop this vTuner service. I'm now out a feature? Is there any way to use the streaming radio station support without vTuner being involved?



You can get the vTuner service through Twonkymedia software server along with Shoutcast. No worries.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12894561
> 
> 
> Speaking for firmware, does everyone agree that when the Denon AVR tells you there is a 3 minute upgrade, that this is just a bug on the server side and that there is nothing to upgrade? When I've checked randomly I see it says latest sometimes and 3 minute upgrade other times...



Have not seen the 3 minute upgrade after doing the most current upgrade. Have checked many times for kicks and always says current.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12896636
> 
> 
> Have not seen the 3 minute upgrade after doing the most current upgrade. Have checked many times for kicks and always says current.



This is only if you have set up your network manually without using DHCP.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12896651
> 
> 
> This is only if you have set up your network manually without using DHCP.



Ah yes I have DHCP turned on.


----------



## frank bavaro

i ordered about noon myself - will come by fri -

6th ave avs forum price -


guess what i'm doing this weekend ?! -


stay tuned for ridiculously simple questions being asked ....


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/12896677
> 
> 
> i ordered about noon myself - will come by fri -
> 
> 6th ave avs forum price -
> 
> 
> guess what i'm doing this weekend ?! -
> 
> 
> stay tuned for ridiculously simple questions being asked ....



Took me most of the weekend to set mine up, but I have kids so that's my excuse. I'll be prepared with ridiculously simple answers for you.


----------



## frank bavaro

3 boys - 5,6 and 9 here -


have to find time in between cyo hoops and indoor baseball boot camp sat -


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12896636
> 
> 
> Have not seen the 3 minute upgrade after doing the most current upgrade. Have checked many times for kicks and always says current.



Yep, now that I've run through the 3 minute mine keeps saying current as well. Cool. Now if we could just find some information on what might be offered through the add ons in the future... Or if we could find out if there are plans in the works for future firmware upgrades. Eveen though Denon offers this feature I am willing to bet they are very conservative in handing out new firmware updates b/c I am sure there is always a small percentage of people who end up breaking their system during the firmware upgrade process either due to power failure, user error or just plain firmware goofiness.


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12895613
> 
> 
> I just ordered/paid (QUITE A BIT LESS!-Amount removed by me as others don't really post amounts..) with 6th Av..still a good deal!....



And as per forum rules you are not even supposed to be mentioning anything other than MSRP here. For all you people that ignore this, you run the risk of having any such you posts you make like that being modifed or even deleted by a moderator. Also in some cases, entire threads have been locked or shut down. And in a few extreme cases, even completely deleted and removed because of too many people that decided to ignore this rule.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=850593


----------



## solanno1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12894512
> 
> 
> Thanks captavs. I tried again late last night and the same problem, "Connection Fail". No doubt, I'm returning it to J&R. I have a RA number and will put it in the post this week. I'm not gonna let this bad experience with the receiver & the poor Denon support sour me on Denon. I've owned Denon A/V equipment in the past and am a big fan of their products.
> 
> 
> BTW, J&R matched the 6th Ave price that has been mentioned in this forum w/o a problem. Hopefully this Connection Fail issue will be a thing in the past.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Erock



Eroc1:


FWIW, I had my receiver disconnected y/day and I decided to upgrade my firmware. I connected it to the router ~3 PM and was able to complete the upgrade by ~4 PM.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12896995
> 
> 
> Yep, now that I've run through the 3 minute mine keeps saying current as well. Cool. Now if we could just find some information on what might be offered through the add ons in the future... Or if we could find out if there are plans in the works for future firmware upgrades. Eveen though Denon offers this feature I am willing to bet they are very conservative in handing out new firmware updates b/c I am sure there is always a small percentage of people who end up breaking their system during the firmware upgrade process either due to power failure, user error or just plain firmware goofiness.



Perhaps the ROM startup of the receiver should have an option to boot from a USB stick that can clear the NVRAM soft and reload a bricked unit. That's assuming the initial boot is ROM. I have seen bricked routers due to bad upgrade or scrambled NVRAM. Sometimes no fix other then to yank out the memory and replace with one preloaded from the manufacturer with the OS (operating system firmware). The add feature menu option for new features not found in the unit when purchased. Denon should ask customers through club membership what they would like to see as new features.


We need a donor 3808 that can be taken apart, the memory chips examined, disassembled, and new chips burned or loaded with new fangled code


----------



## GeertB

Can anyone tell me which portable hard disk works for the Denon AVR3808. I've used two (Lacie 120gig and a Fantec lan drive 120 gig both with FAT32), the latter with external power supply and neither was seen by the denon.


----------



## blackhat

Does anybody have the 3808 hooked up to a 720p display via hdmi and if so, any problem(s) displaying the GUI? Denon rep. told me this is due to the fact the display is 720p, and to try S-Video connection instead of hdmi.


Any thoughts/input appreciated.


BTW, I still get the Denon logo and vol. ctrl slider to appear on display, and vid and audio look/sound fine---just no GUI!


----------



## Supermann7

Hi All. Anybody. I just did the Auto set up calibration on my 3808. Audyssey does sount to clean in low. I mean, it doesn't have the punch sound in the bass. I play around a bit with the manual Room EQ and it sound be a lot better than the Audyssey. I have 2 questions to this. Is there a manual screen where we can view what the Audyssey Room EQ band looks like? Is it possible we can adjust Audyssey EQ? Appreciated for any info. or advice.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/12896677
> 
> 
> i ordered about noon myself - will come by fri -
> 
> 6th ave avs forum price -
> 
> 
> guess what i'm doing this weekend ?! -
> 
> 
> stay tuned for ridiculously simple questions being asked ....



Ordered Friday, supposed to be here tomorrow.

I'll be asking those questions too.


My first one is, what is the best/cheapest solution for a wireless connection to a linksys WRT54G?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackhat* /forum/post/12897554
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the 3808 hooked up to a 720p display via hdmi and if so, any problem(s) displaying the GUI? Denon rep. told me this is due to the fact the display is 720p, and to try S-Video connection instead of hdmi.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/input appreciated.
> 
> 
> BTW, I still get the Denon logo and vol. ctrl slider to appear on display, and vid and audio look/sound fine---just no GUI!



Should be here tomorrow, I'll let you know then, connecting to Pioneer 5070.

Shouldn't be a problem though, a friend of mine has his connected to a Samsung DLP 768 x 12xx without issue.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/12897702
> 
> 
> Hi All. Anybody. I just did the Auto set up calibration on my 3808. Audyssey does sount to clean in low. I mean, it doesn't have the punch sound in the bass. I play around a bit with the manual Room EQ and it sound be a lot better than the Audyssey. I have 2 questions to this. Is there a manual screen where we can view what the Audyssey Room EQ band looks like? Is it possible we can adjust Audyssey EQ? Appreciated for any info. or advice.



1) I believe that if you look in the report section of the auto set up, it will have the curves calculated by Audyssey


2) In the manual setup, there is a "copy curves" option, which copies the Audyssy flat curve, which you can then proceed to modify as you like.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12885268
> 
> 
> My 1R has the capability to be controlled from the 3808 GUI but album art does NOT pass through the control link. As I understand it, the 3N and 3W are not capable of being controlled from the 3808 GUI so they are really intended for the 2808 and below that do not have network capability.



Sorry if I'm being obtuse, but what exactly do you mean by "controlled from the *3808 GUI*"--you mean being able to control the dock via the 3808 remote (as well as w/ the supplied dock remote)? If so, then the 3N can be controlled by the 3808, as I previously purchased (and returned) a 3N--instead of the 1R--because of its album art display capability; I was able to scroll through the iPod's album/song list via the 3808 GUI and remote.


----------



## wflanagan

Wow. This thread has me pumped! I just pulled the trigger from Peter. Looking forward to it.


[email protected] Ave (1-877-684-2831Ext8618)


It was a really good deal.


William


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12897709
> 
> 
> Ordered Friday, supposed to be here tomorrow.
> 
> I'll be asking those questions too.
> 
> 
> My first one is, what is the best/cheapest solution for a wireless connection to a linksys WRT54G?



Perhaps a WAP54G. Call Linksys and ask based on your requirement.


----------



## frank bavaro

i have verizon fios , 1 desktop hardwired to their router and a home network that inlcudes 3 laptops -

must 3808 be plugged into the router via ethernet or can it be seen wirelessly , for the firmware update ?


----------



## kpdillon

I know this has been discussed already in this thread but when pressing the mute button, does it stay on the screen constantly until mute is turned off? This is the behavior for me and I'd like the mute display to go away so that it does not conflict with closed captioning. Minor nussiance but I thought I remember reading that some folks didn't see the mute button staying on their TV for more than a couple of seconds.


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12898550
> 
> 
> I know this has been discussed already in this thread but when pressing the mute button, does it stay on the screen constantly until mute is turned off?



Yes.



> Quote:
> This is the behavior for me and I'd like the mute display to go away so that it does not conflict with closed captioning. Minor nussiance but I thought I remember reading that some folks didn't see the mute button staying on their TV for more than a couple of seconds.



Perhaps you can try turning the volume all the way down. With the on-screen volume overlay there is no need to crane your neck to get the volume back to the right level when you are finished with the closed captions







.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew_B* /forum/post/12898766
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you can try turning the volume all the way down. With the on-screen volume overlay there is no need to crane your neck to get the volume back to the right level when you are finished with the closed captions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




That's an idea but the mute button was invented for quick convenience... While I am a big fan of the OSD volume I don't need visual confirmation (MUTING: ON) that there is no sound coming from my speakers.


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12897829
> 
> 
> 1) I believe that if you look in the report section of the auto set up, it will have the curves calculated by Audyssey
> 
> 
> 2) In the manual setup, there is a "copy curves" option, which copies the Audyssy flat curve, which you can then proceed to modify as you like.



Yes. Thanks. I see the "copy curves". I didn't know what that is for. So, I would click "yes" and proceed to modify. OK let me give it a try and report back.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12898819
> 
> 
> That's an idea but the mute button was invented for quick convenience... While I am a big fan of the OSD volume I don't need visual confirmation (MUTING: ON) that there is no sound coming from my speakers.



Other than altering the volume on mute level, I dont think you can change the display. I've seen this question asked earlier in this thread. You are probably stuck turning the volume up/down.... But hold down on the volume up/down, it goes surprisingly fast.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12898819
> 
> 
> That's an idea but the mute button was invented for quick convenience... While I am a big fan of the OSD volume I don't need visual confirmation (MUTING: ON) that there is no sound coming from my speakers.



I don't know if this will work, as I don't have it yet, but there is an option to set mute to Full, -40db, or -20db. It could be that when set to Full, it will display "Mute", but maybe not when using the other settings... -this of course is a long shot.


----------



## mrlogs

How does it actually work with 6thAv?..I ordered this morning (around 10:30AM), my CC#, etc was all taken, & got emailed an order#, etc, shortly after...I thought it said (on their Web Site) if ordered before 3PM orders go out same day?...Were these "in stock"? It said "Availability: Ships in 1 to 3 days"...Does that mean they are backordered?..I've never dealt with them before. My CC has not even been "hit" yet?..









Thanks!...Tom


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12899632
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will work, as I don't have it yet, but there is an option to set mute to Full, -40db, or -20db. It could be that when set to Full, it will display "Mute", but maybe not when using the other settings... -this of course is a long shot.



Actually, I think this Denon 3808ci just became the perfect AVR. I was playing with the menu settings and found you can turn off an option called "text" in the GUI setting. This will turn off the "Mute: On" text while muted! This can be turned on/off separately from the volume up/down. Sweet. The text on/off will also turn off the 5 second input display when you change modes but I think I can live with that!


I know this is pushing it, but has anyone found a way for this thing to make toast? It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12899632
> 
> 
> I don't know if this will work, as I don't have it yet, but there is an option to set mute to Full, -40db, or -20db. It could be that when set to Full, it will display "Mute", but maybe not when using the other settings... -this of course is a long shot.



Nice thought, but that doesn't make a difference. However, you ought to try the -40db or -20db option if you haven't already. For those using the default of Mute FULL, you may have noticed that the 3808 "clicks" when you press mute, which can be a bit annoying. Sounds like a relay flipping. That doesn't happen if you go with the -40db or -20db option -- going on/off mute has no clicks, which to me is nicer.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12897978
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being obtuse, but what exactly do you mean by "controlled from the *3808 GUI*"--you mean being able to control the dock via the 3808 remote (as well as w/ the supplied dock remote)? If so, then the 3N can be controlled by the 3808, as I previously purchased (and returned) a 3N--instead of the 1R--because of its album art display capability; I was able to scroll through the iPod's album/song list via the 3808 GUI and remote.



I mean that I can control the 1R from the 3808 front panel and/or web interface and everything I do is reflected in the 3808 GUI or web interface. I believe that the 3N & W have their own remote capability so that the 3808 remote will, of course, control them directly (and independently of the 3808). But, from what I've read about them, the only way you can see what the iPod is doing is via the SVHS.


The 1R does not have it's own remote capability but it does plug into the iPod control port on the 3808 and gets it's control directly from the 3808 rather than receiving IR signals from the 3808 remote. With the 1R I can leave the SVHS disconnected and still see everything that's going on in the 3808 GUI.


I don't have a 3N or W so I'm going by the manual and I may have missed something. If you have better information, I'm certainly interested in correcting any misconceptions that I may have.


----------



## aaronwt

I just picked up the 3808 tonight from Best Buy. I had 10% off plus a $524 gift card from my A1 HD DVD player return. That coupled with 36 months no interest and it was an excellent deal. I even added the 4 year extended warranty for better resale value since I don't expect to keep it more than two years since this is my fifth 7.1 receiver since 2001.(my 4th Denon).


Anyway I'm currently updating the firmware. Is the only way to update the firmware from the web interface? I looked in the setup menu and didn't see anything except maintenance and tried that but it didn't work through that port. But when I tried the web interface from my pc I was able to click on firmware update and it started right away. The display showed that it would take 40 minutes, is that the normal upgrade time?


----------



## 23cavsfan

I'm sure it's been asked many times, but I'm having trouble searching for the answer. What specific steps do I take to configure Windows Media Player 11 to share files with my 3808? My computer doesn't show up in the menu list of internet playing options. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JonW747

I tried two local stores that carried Denon (Mini-Mag and Myer Emco) but neither would match the price I got from 6ave - albeit the both did come down. So yes, you don't know unless you ask; and I always try to support local stores if they can offer me something competitive. That being said, the transaction with 6ave was smooth, quick, and authorized.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryyyyy* /forum/post/12889669
> 
> 
> They gave me best Amazon price. Would not go as low as some of the eBay retailers. Worth the peace of mind. But remember I was buying speakers with. Store was empty... they need business.
> 
> 
> BTW Can you do firmware updates with USB keys or do you have to connect?



I had no idea BB might match the AMAzon price. I had 10% off which helped but I guess I could have received a lower price.


----------



## am4966

I'm going to get this receiver or the 2808. But with the price that some Authorized Dealers are offering I just cant see opting for the 2808ci now....


I'm going to go and talk with Magnolia in Bestbuy and see what they can do. Since I'd rather buy locally. The wife and I are wanting to get a Samsung 5271 or 4671 so that might help with the pricing.


But I have a question, and I have seen it asked a couple of times but didnt see it answered. *Can you get a wireless adapter for the Denon?* If this has been convered I apologize










AM


----------



## daddygrant

I purchased a 3808ci a few days ago. I have my ps3, xbox 360, wii, HD cable and sqeezebox3 all playing fine except for the am/fm radio. Everything is hooked up correctly. I can't get any sound from it in tuner mode. I have tuned it to multiple station but I nada, zilch ... nothing. I don't understand what the problem might be. Can one of you gurus lend me a hand?


----------



## trose02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12900939
> 
> 
> I just picked up the 3808 tonight from Best Buy. I had 10% off plus a $524 gift card from my A1 HD DVD player return. That coupled with 36 months no interest and it was an excellent deal. I even added the 4 year extended warranty for better resale value since I don't expect to keep it more than two years since this is my fifth 7.1 receiver since 2001.(my 4th Denon).
> 
> 
> Anyway I'm currently updating the firmware. Is the only way to update the firmware from the web interface? I looked in the setup menu and didn't see anything except maintenance and tried that but it didn't work through that port. But when I tried the web interface from my pc I was able to click on firmware update and it started right away. The display showed that it would take 40 minutes, is that the normal upgrade time?



aaronwt,


Updating via the web interface, by most accounts, is the easiest.

However, you could also update by using the GUI or the front panel menu.


In terms of elapsed time for a firmware update, most have reported anywhere from 45-55 minutes for a successful uninterrupted update.


T.


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/12901333
> 
> 
> But I have a question, and I have seen it asked a couple of times but didnt see it answered. *Can you get a wireless adapter for the Denon?* If this has been convered I apologize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM



Yes, you can get any wireless bridge and the 3808 will work with it. I have mine wired now but when first setting it up I used an old xbox gaming bridge.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12900349
> 
> 
> I know this is pushing it, but has anyone found a way for this thing to make toast? It just keeps getting better and better.



Probably could if you find an ethernet based toaster


----------



## dshmel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12900939
> 
> 
> plus a $524 gift card from my A1 HD DVD player return.



Interesting. BB's web site doesn't have a category in their trade-in program link for HD or DVD players. If I could get $500 for my HD-A2 I would take it.


----------



## trose02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/12901338
> 
> 
> I purchased a 3808ci a few days ago. I have my ps3, xbox 360, wii, HD cable and sqeezebox3 all playing fine except for the am/fm radio. Everything is hooked up correctly. I can't get any sound from it in tuner mode. I have tuned it to multiple station but I nada, zilch ... nothing. I don't understand what the problem might be. Can one of you gurus lend me a hand?



daddygrant - give this a try.


On the primary remote (the one with the light up panel on top) hit the TU icon (TU is right under AMP in the upper left corner)


This should now display a different set of icons in the light up panel.


On the bottom row of these new icons you should now see something labled mode.

Try hitting the mode icon to turn your tuner sound on.


BTW - you will have to hit the AMP icon to regain "normal" functionality from the remote, but be aware that this AMP icon cycles thru each of the zones, so you'll have to hit it multiple times to get back to your Main zone.


I can't guarantee that this will solve your specific issue, but it's what I had to do the first time I used the tuner.


T.


----------



## first capital

Well I jumped on the band wagon today and put one on order with 6th Ave. I think there was a $100.00 price jump but it stil was a good price! Thank you to those whom mentioned good places to check for pricing. I never realized authorized distributors would have them availble at prices lower than posted on their sites.


----------



## daddygrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trose02* /forum/post/12901652
> 
> 
> daddygrant - give this a try.
> 
> 
> On the primary remote (the one with the light up panel on top) hit the TU icon (TU is right under AMP in the upper left corner)
> 
> 
> This should now display a different set of icons in the light up panel.
> 
> 
> On the bottom row of these new icons you should now see something labled mode.
> 
> Try hitting the mode icon to turn your tuner sound on.
> 
> 
> BTW - you will have to hit the AMP icon to regain "normal" functionality from the remote, but be aware that this AMP icon cycles thru each of the zones, so you'll have to hit it multiple times to get back to your Main zone.
> 
> 
> I can't guarantee that this will solve your specific issue, but it's what I had to do the first time I used the tuner.
> 
> 
> T.



Thanks for the help but I have tried all of those things already. I think my receiver might be a lemon. I can't hear sound when I change to my CD input when using Digital or Analog. BTW when I was changing the frequency on the receiver it turned off and started to flash red. This is not a comforting feeling. This the second time it has shutdown. Additionally if I perform a factory reset everything works again. But once I run the auto setup with the mic all sound stops that doesn't run through HDMI. I will report back on it.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12896575
> 
> 
> You can get the vTuner service through Twonkymedia software server along with Shoutcast. No worries.



Thanks.


So how does that work? I'd run a Shoutcast server at home on my local network, and use that as a gateway between the 3808 and the internet radio stations?


The 3808 manual seems to indicate that it'll connect to radiodenon.com for internet radio, but can play shared media from other devices on the local network. So I guess the Shoutcast server just shows up as being a device with shared media it can play?


----------



## Nick Laslett

I have read every post in this amazing thread, but that hasn't really helped me make a decision about the 3808. I also read all of the Sony 5800es thread too. It's been a weird couple of nights.


I don't have the stamina to take on the Onkyo 875 thread (popping and heat seem to be the main flaws there.), but I might try the Yamaha 3800 one.


Why is is so difficult to choose an AV Reciever!


Anyway, there seem to be 3 deal breaking flaws with the Denon 3808, although it is not clear which has or will be fixed.


1. The funny pixel swap thing with 1080p pass thru. Mentioned in a few recent posts, so only just come to light.


2. Sub woofer base management issues with PCM multichannel thru HDMI. This gets a few mentions early in the thread, but few people seem that concerned. Difficult to know if this is just a set-up issue and can be addressed accessing the Sub volume setting.


3. Macroblocking to interlaced content caused by the upscaler.


I want to connect a PS3, so the PCM issue if real is a problem.


The 1080p pixel swap is totally unacceptable even if it is actually very hard to see.


Does the 3808 pass thru 1080p24, Full RGB and Super White YCbCr? Not seen mention of this, but it would be a shame if it didn't.


I'm itching to overhaul my 7 year old home cinema set-up. I'm getting a Panasonic 50PF10UK plasma, I have the PS3 for Blu-Ray, DVD upscaling etc. No choice on the STB, but having real difficulting understanding which Audio receiver I should get.


My exisitng system is based around Arcam equipment. They do not yet do a box that can receiver audio down HDMI, not much help with the PS3.


Any advice on 3808's issue would be appreciated.


----------



## mlwwally

Quick question. Before I purchase the 3808 I'm wondering what the minimum

space on top of the receiver is needed for proper ventilation? My TV stand doesn't have much room and I'll only have 2" to 3" of clearance. Does it run hot? Thanks.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlwwally* /forum/post/12903097
> 
> 
> Quick question. Before I purchase the 3808 I'm wondering what the minimum
> 
> space on top of the receiver is needed for proper ventilation? My TV stand doesn't have much room and I'll only have 2" to 3" of clearance. Does it run hot? Thanks.



Not like a Onkyo, but 2-3" is still pretty tight IMHO.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dshmel* /forum/post/12901533
> 
> 
> Interesting. BB's web site doesn't have a category in their trade-in program link for HD or DVD players. If I could get $500 for my HD-A2 I would take it.



I had the extended warranty for the A1 I bought in April 2006. I took it in on the 12th and they exchanged it for an A35. I took the A35 back on the 14th and they gave me a giftcard for the full value including taxes which came out to $524. Luckily I brought it back just in time. since the A35 was lowered by $200 that week and that is the value they would have given me had I waited any later. Without that money from the HD DVD player I would have purchased it online. But with the money, 10% off and 3 years no interest it worked out very well.


The 3808 sounds very good. For now I just used my EQ settings I was using with my 3806. The 3808 seems to be a worthwhile upgrade. I'm definitely glad I purchased it now instead of waiting later this year. Now I just need to sell my 3806 next month on the AVS classifieds.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick Laslett* /forum/post/12902966
> 
> 
> I have read every post in this amazing thread, but that hasn't really helped me make a decision about the 3808.
> 
> 
> Any advice on 3808's issue would be appreciated.



Try the Denon 3808 from a retailer for 30 days. If you don't like it return it. I started out with a Yamaha 3800 and thought I was done until I started craving features like Input Display that stays on, on screen volume display, nice gui.... This compliments my Sony XBR TV and TivoHD nicely. Sounds great on my Orb speakers... Bass is not an issue... Sound is crisp and clear compared to the Yamaha, though the Yamaha seems a bit warmer... Between these two units (these are the ones I had in my house and evaluated) the Denon 3808ci blew the Yamaha 3800 away... Though I think the Yamaha 3800 is a great receiver. I too read about all the bugs and actually thought I was going to return the 3808, but the bugs either have been fixed with firmware or do not impact me. Try it out, you can't go wrong by doing so. Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/12896651
> 
> 
> This is only if you have set up your network manually without using DHCP.



I'm also getting the odd 3 minute bogus firmware. From what I can understand from your post this bug only occurs when I have DHCP turned ON? If I set all the settings manualy, the 3 minute firmware wont appear again?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trose02* /forum/post/12901386
> 
> 
> aaronwt,
> 
> 
> Updating via the web interface, by most accounts, is the easiest.
> 
> However, you could also update by using the GUI or the front panel menu.
> 
> 
> In terms of elapsed time for a firmware update, most have reported anywhere from 45-55 minutes for a successful uninterrupted update.
> 
> 
> T.



I have only seen the option to update firmware in the web interface once - after the main reset before the first big update (that took about 1 hr). After the big update I cannot see it any more in the web interface, I can only chose to upgrade through the GUI and front panel (the bogus 3 minute upgrade that is).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valmont74* /forum/post/12903496
> 
> 
> I'm also getting the odd 3 minute bogus firmware. From what I can understand from your post this bug only occurs when I have DHCP turned ON? If I set all the settings manualy, the 3 minute firmware wont appear again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only seen the option to update firmware in the web interface once - after the main reset before the first big update (that took about 1 hr). After the big update I cannot see it any more in the web interface, I can only chose to upgrade through the GUI and front panel (the bogus 3 minute upgrade that is).



I just checked and I don't see it in the web interface anymore. I guess it only shows up when there is a firmware update available.


----------



## Infominister

Someone earlier on in this thread had mentioned that it's possible to do the firmware update through one's laptop computer. Would someone here be good enough to post the steps involved in doing so? I'll have an ethernet cable going into the Denon from a powerline adapter that's connected to my router upstairs. The laptop will use its own wireless adapter to connect with the same router. The more step-by-step details you can provide, the better. Thanks!!


----------



## oachalon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlwwally* /forum/post/12903097
> 
> 
> Quick question. Before I purchase the 3808 I'm wondering what the minimum
> 
> space on top of the receiver is needed for proper ventilation? My TV stand doesn't have much room and I'll only have 2" to 3" of clearance. Does it run hot? Thanks.



My 3808 maybe has 2 inches of clearance on the top and it runs fine. The only thing is that the back and the sides are completely open around mine plus the shelf the receiver sits on is perforated which allows plenty of cool air to come in from the bottom.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oachalon* /forum/post/12905164
> 
> 
> My 3808 maybe has 2 inches of clearance on the top and it runs fine. The only thing is that the back and the sides are completely open around mine plus the shelf the receiver sits on is perforated which allows plenty of cool air to come in from the bottom.



I have about 3" on top, back and sides but have cut a row of half inch ventilator holes on the top back and back. The Denon does not run hot.


It is interesting that they show a picture in their manual on page 3 that indicates space should be left around the receiver but they do not put units on the distances. I may be missing something here since there is an asterisk on the distance arrows but nowhere is it defined. The distances look like the height of the receiver should be a good distance on all sides. I don't have that and mine is cool for a recever if anything. But then I have some ventilation. You should try that.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12904942
> 
> 
> Someone earlier on in this thread had mentioned that it's possible to do the firmware update through one's laptop computer. Would someone here be good enough to post the steps involved in doing so? I'll have an ethernet cable going into the Denon from a powerline adapter that's connected to my router upstairs. The laptop will use its own wireless adapter to connect with the same router. The more step-by-step details you can provide, the better. Thanks!!



Go to the Network Menu setup option on the GUI. Set the Denon for DHCP. Go to Network Information and see if your Denon is getting an IP address from the router. If you have an IP address assigned by the router you are home free. See page 20 for set-up, set page 24 for GUI option for firmware update under Manual Setup in the lower right corner.


If you don't get an IP then you need to carefully describe your whole system so that some of the members who undrstand networks can help.


Try searching the forum this has been covered.


----------



## AudioBear




Nick Laslett said:


> I have read every post in this amazing thread, but that hasn't really helped me make a decision about the 3808. I also read all of the Sony 5800es thread too. It's been a weird couple of nights.
> 
> 
> I don't have the stamina to take on the Onkyo 875 thread (popping and heat seem to be the main flaws there.), but I might try the Yamaha 3800 one.
> 
> 
> Why is is so difficult to choose an AV Reciever!
> 
> _Because you have very high expectations that may not be available in receiver boxes at this price range in their current model versions!
> 
> 
> Comments below._
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, there seem to be 3 deal breaking flaws with the Denon 3808, although it is not clear which has or will be fixed.
> 
> 
> 1. The funny pixel swap thing with 1080p pass thru. Mentioned in a few recent posts, so only just come to light.
> 
> _I haven't seen it and wouldn't care. I am not a videophile and I am easily pleased by a good 1080p image. The Denon passes one and it isn't bad at upscaling a DVD either (one persons opinion and taste--yours may differ). If it matters to you, you may want to think about buying an external scaler. Some very good ones will soon be available at reasonable prices. This would actually free you up to use separates and higher end components. The better ones have audio solutions as well. These would solve the 1080p24, Full RGB and Super White YCbCr questions you ask below.
> _
> 
> 
> see for example:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=12883705
> 
> 
> 2. Sub woofer base management issues with PCM multichannel thru HDMI. This gets a few mentions early in the thread, but few people seem that concerned. Difficult to know if this is just a set-up issue and can be addressed accessing the Sub volume setting.
> 
> _Set it up right and there's no issue. At least not for mine._
> 
> 
> 3. Macroblocking to interlaced content caused by the upscaler.
> 
> _Haven't seen it yet. I will let others comment, but once again, you sound like enough of a videophile that you would really appreciate a good external video processor OR a display that has a high grade processor in it. There is no reason to process in the receiver if the display has a better processor. I don't know about the Panasonic but I am thinking about buying a display that does all the video or a box that feeds it and stop asking my DVD player, HD player, receiver etc to process video._
> 
> 
> 
> I'm itching to overhaul my 7 year old home cinema set-up. I'm getting a Panasonic 50PF10UK plasma, I have the PS3 for Blu-Ray, DVD upscaling etc. No choice on the STB, but having real difficulting understanding which Audio receiver I should get.
> 
> 
> My exisitng system is based around Arcam equipment.
> 
> _Let me close by saying that I have had my Denon for about 2 weeks and I think it sounds better than any receiver in this price range I have heard. It buries my 3803. Does it match my audiophile component system? No. But it's very very good. I have no problem with the remotes and I think the GUI and management power that Denon gives you is amazing. I love the iPod and internet radio. This has been a very good investment. Is it a $5000 receiver? No. Does it make me happy? Yes._ _Do I expect it to do everything perfectly? No. It all depends on how much you are willing to spend and what you absolutely MUST have, but I don't think you will find receivers in this price range that are perfect in all regards._


----------



## deckerm

My 3808 came in yesterday, but since its a birthday present to me from my wife, she is insisting that i not open it until the 27th. I am quite excited to replace my old 2802, but i need ya'lls thoughts on streaming music thru the ethernet port. All my music is 192kbps MP3s that I painstakingly cataloged in iTunes. When I have tried having Windows Media Player add them to the library, it ignores all the tagging of artists and composers i did (mostly classical music, so this cataloging is very important to me). Does anyone else have any practical experience with this scenario and can advise on:

a) forget the ethernet port and get the itunes airstream unit to plug into a CD in type of plug

b) keep jacking with Windows Media Player and hope i can somehow revert composers back to what they were tagged in itunes

c) get the ipod accessory and not mess with streaming anything.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/12905746
> 
> 
> Go to the Network Menu setup option on the GUI. Set the Denon for DHCP. Go to Network Information and see if your Denon is getting an IP address from the router. If you have an IP address assigned by the router you are home free. See page 20 for set-up, set page 24 for GUI option for firmware update under Manual Setup in the lower right corner.



Thanks, but what I was mostly trying to find out is how to do all of this through my laptop if that is, in fact, possible.


----------



## sperlsco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackhat* /forum/post/12897554
> 
> 
> Does anybody have the 3808 hooked up to a 720p display via hdmi and if so, any problem(s) displaying the GUI? Denon rep. told me this is due to the fact the display is 720p, and to try S-Video connection instead of hdmi.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/input appreciated.
> 
> 
> BTW, I still get the Denon logo and vol. ctrl slider to appear on display, and vid and audio look/sound fine---just no GUI!



My Pioneer plasma is a 720p display and it displayed the GUI out of the box with the default settings.


----------



## frank bavaro

any advice on tagging wires when changing recievers ?-


going from a 2803 to 3808 this weekend -


i am thinking of post-its labeled and then scotch taped -


anyone do something better ?


----------



## sperlsco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12893088
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I want to do! Does this mean you can listen to whatever source you have selected? I just want to listen to music on our iPod in several areas at the same sound level. My patio speakers are less efficient so I would love to be able to set a higher volume. So how is it done since I'd love to get rid of the amp I'm now using. Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> - Chuck Miller



I have not played around with this aspect too much, but I can confirm that I can play the same source material in the main zone and zone 2 -- and I can set different volumes for each zone.


Scott


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12897829
> 
> 
> 1) I believe that if you look in the report section of the auto set up, it will have the curves calculated by Audyssey
> 
> 
> 2) In the manual setup, there is a "copy curves" option, which copies the Audyssy flat curve, which you can then proceed to modify as you like.




sjadelson. Thank you. It works. I love my 3808 with the big smile in my face after I tweaked the EQ for each speakers. What I did.


1. Click "yes" on the "COPY CURVES" setting.

2. Increase about 4db in the Low

3. Increase 2.5 db in the Midrange

4. Increase 1.0 db in the High

5. There is no save setting. After EQ is done. I just press return and it settings are still there for the Audyssey modified. But, the manual I did previous is no longer display.


Sound a lot cleaner and more room filling. DYNAMIC SOUND! I would described it. The only speaker that is not showing there is the Subwoofer. I wonder why.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/12906580
> 
> 
> any advice on tagging wires when changing recievers ?-
> 
> 
> going from a 2803 to 3808 this weekend -
> 
> 
> i am thinking of post-its labeled and then scotch taped -
> 
> 
> anyone do something better ?



I used paper tape, the kind that you seal packages with, comes on a roll that's 1 1/2" to 2" wide. Sticks well, easy to write on, tears off easily when you're done.


----------



## mdgolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sperlsco* /forum/post/12906504
> 
> 
> My Pioneer plasma is a 720p display and it displayed the GUI out of the box with the default settings.



+1 I get all out of the box on my Panny 50" Plasma Monitor which is 720p.


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sperlsco* /forum/post/12906609
> 
> 
> I have not played around with this aspect too much, but I can confirm that I can play the same source material in the main zone and zone 2 -- and I can set different volumes for each zone.
> 
> 
> Scott



Thanks for the post, Scott. So I don't have to assign Surround Speakers B for Bi-wired, I just connect speakers on deck (which by the way has about a foot of snow on it right now) to zone 2 speaker out and adjust the volume for those amps? Sounds too easy although I'll wait til spring. Can I then toggle those speakers in zone 2 on and off?


One question tho, isn't the material that goes to Surround Speakers B is for the rear speakers? If that's the case than how do I assign those amps for material coming from Front Left and Right speakers? That's why I thought that if I set them up as for Bi-wired I'd get the material coming from the front speakers. Am I wrong about that?


Again, Scott, thanks for the post. Looks like I can remove that additional amp for those speakers from my cabinet. Life is good!


- Chuck


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12908229
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post, Scott. So I don't have to assign Surround Speakers B for Bi-wired, I just connect speakers on deck (which by the way has about a foot of snow on it right now) to zone 2 speaker out and adjust the volume for those amps? Sounds too easy although I'll wait til spring. Can I then toggle those speakers in zone 2 on and off?
> 
> 
> One question tho, isn't the material that goes to Surround Speakers B is for the rear speakers? If that's the case than how do I assign those amps for material coming from Front Left and Right speakers? That's why I thought that if I set them up as for Bi-wired I'd get the material coming from the front speakers. Am I wrong about that?
> 
> 
> Again, Scott, thanks for the post. Looks like I can remove that additional amp for those speakers from my cabinet. Life is good!
> 
> 
> - Chuck



Surround A and Surround B are the same signal (side surround). The only way to get rear surround (7.1) is by connecting those speakers to the Amp Assign output. You can't have both 7.1 AND zone 2 speakers without a second amp.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/12906580
> 
> 
> any advice on tagging wires when changing recievers ?-
> 
> 
> going from a 2803 to 3808 this weekend -
> 
> 
> i am thinking of post-its labeled and then scotch taped -
> 
> 
> anyone do something better ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12906967
> 
> 
> I used paper tape, the kind that you seal packages with, comes on a roll that's 1 1/2" to 2" wide. Sticks well, easy to write on, tears off easily when you're done.



I did a little less hassle and drew rings around the tips of my wires as I pulled them out of the old receiver (with a Sharpie) and made them circle around the room.

0 rings - center

1 ring - FR

2 rings - SR

3 rings - BSR.. etc.


----------



## photosurrealism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deckerm* /forum/post/12906179
> 
> 
> a) forget the ethernet port and get the itunes airstream unit to plug into a CD in type of plug
> 
> b) keep jacking with Windows Media Player and hope i can somehow revert composers back to what they were tagged in itunes
> 
> c) get the ipod accessory and not mess with streaming anything.



Or copy the iTunes Music folder to a USB hard drive and use that? Thought I might try that option myself. Plus it's a backup of your iTunes.


ab


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12906233
> 
> 
> Thanks, but what I was mostly trying to find out is how to do all of this through my laptop if that is, in fact, possible.



I have done it but others on the forum have described doing it that way. Assuming the Denon is properly getting an IP as described in my last post, so to the Network Info and copy down the IP. Enter that IP into your webrowser as a location and it will show you the Denon WebInteface. It is cool. You can adjust volume, change inputs, equalize AND update from MAIN.


I hope I haven't misdescribed it -- not at home and don't have manual or access to the Denon.


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12908435
> 
> 
> Surround A and Surround B are the same signal (side surround). The only way to get rear surround (7.1) is by connecting those speakers to the Amp Assign output. You can't have both 7.1 AND zone 2 speakers without a second amp.



Actually, I'm just have it set up for 5.1 so the two amps for Surround B should be available. But how do I then have the front left and right signal thru them? I keep on feeling that if I tell them they are being used as Bi-wired then they will have the front left and right signal. I think I'm not seeing the forest from the trees.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12909692
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm just have it set up for 5.1 so the two amps for Surround B should be available. But how do I then have the front left and right signal thru them? I keep on feeling that if I tell them they are being used as Bi-wired then they will have the front left and right signal. I think I'm not seeing the forest from the trees.



There's a chart in the manual that tells you exactly which speakers have output based on how you use amp assign. But, you can never get anything but the side-surround channel through Surround B. There's only 7 amps total in the 3808, and A and B are wired together.


----------



## aaronwt

So is there much of a difference with Advanced AL24 in the 4308 compared to what is offered in the 3808? If the 4308 had the Burr Brown 1796 DACs I might consider the 4308, otherwise it doesn't seem like much of an upgrade for $900. Is the Advanced AL24 really worth it?

My 3808 does seem to sound better than my 3806, I'll need to listen to some more things tonight.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12910124
> 
> 
> So is there much of a difference with Advanced AL24 in the 4308 compared to what is offered in the 3808? If the 4308 had the Burr Brown 1796 DACs I might consider the 4308, otherwise it doesn't seem like much of an upgrade for $900. Is the Advanced AL24 really worth it?
> 
> My 3808 does seem to sound better than my 3806, I'll need to listen to some more things tonight.



Some one correct me if I am wrong, but higher numbers arent necessarily better. The 1796 and 1794 are actually lower power, lower cost versions of the 1792 and have inferior signal to noise ratios. I believe the stereo 1792 and the mono 1791 are actually better DACs.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/12910361
> 
> 
> Some one correct me if I am wrong, but higher numbers arent necessarily better. The 1796 and 1794 are actually lower power, lower cost versions of the 1792 and have inferior signal to noise ratios. I believe the stereo 1792 and the mono 1791 are actually better DACs.



The 5808 Denon uses the 1796 DACs and that receiver is supposed to be their flagship receiver.


----------



## first capital




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *first capital* /forum/post/12901788
> 
> 
> Well I jumped on the band wagon today and put one on order with 6th Ave. I think there was a $100.00 price jump but it still was a good price! Thank you to those whom mentioned good places to check for pricing. I never realized authorized distributors would have them availble at prices lower than posted on their sites.



They are really competitve at the online stores. I had talked to Steve at Electronixcs Expo 848-248-3498 about the 3808ci but his price was higher than 6th Ave. He called me at work today to see if I made up my mind. I told him what 6th Ave was selling it to me for and he made an offer over $200.00 lower. 6th Ave would not match his price but they did adjust my invoice down to the price that they had a few weeks ago. I guess it pays to shop around. Thank you all for your post regarding who you bought you receivers from.


----------



## gavin1021

pulling my hair out here........


Help me decide.....3808 or the 875?


Both have good prices. I'd buy the 3808 in a heartbeat if I knew all my sources (DVD, Dish) would look the same, if not better.


BTW......called Electronics Expo and they will sell the Denon for $999. Couldn't give me the $200 less offer.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/12910813
> 
> 
> pulling my hair out here........
> 
> 
> Help me decide.....3808 or the 875?
> 
> 
> Both have good prices. I'd buy the 3808 in a heartbeat if I knew all my sources (DVD, Dish) would look the same, if not better.
> 
> 
> BTW......called Electronics Expo and they will sell the Denon for $999. Couldn't give me the $200 less offer.



What's the return policy? If you have 30 days, that's long enough to buy it and try it. The Denon can turn off video processing for any source, so (for example) if your DVD and TV are both component, or both HDMI, it can pass through the signal without processing, and up convert S-Video from your DVR.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *first capital* /forum/post/12910543
> 
> 
> They are really competitve at the online stores. I had talked to Steve at Electronixcs Expo 848-248-3498 about the 3808ci but his price was higher than 6th Ave. He called me at work today to see if I made up my mind. I told him what 6th Ave was selling it to me for and he made an offer over $200.00 lower. 6th Ave would not match his price but they did adjust my invoice down to the price that they had a few weeks ago. I guess it pays to shop around. Thank you all for your post regarding who you bought you receivers from.




An FYI..6th Ave was not shipping anything today..I was told they were doing inventory...Tom


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12909728
> 
> 
> There's a chart in the manual that tells you exactly which speakers have output based on how you use amp assign. But, you can never get anything but the side-surround channel through Surround B. There's only 7 amps total in the 3808, and A and B are wired together.



Then why can Surround B be Bi-wired with the two front amps - I don't understand?


- Chuck


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12911488
> 
> 
> Then why can Surround B be Bi-wired with the two front amps - I don't understand?
> 
> 
> - Chuck



It can't Chuck. There is one set of amps that is assignable. They can be either Rear Surrounds, Zone 2 or they can bi-amp the fronts.


If you are only going to have 2 zones and the second one is only going to have audio you are set. That's what I have running now. I'm listening to zone 2 right now while the tv is playing in the other room. Zone 2 basically acts the same as your main zone. It has it's own volume and can have the same or a different input as the main zone. You can use the remote, the web or my preference: Command3080 to control both zones. Please just tell me that you aren't going to run your music thought HDMI.


----------



## sperlsco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12908229
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post, Scott. So I don't have to assign Surround Speakers B for Bi-wired, I just connect speakers on deck (which by the way has about a foot of snow on it right now) to zone 2 speaker out and adjust the volume for those amps? Sounds too easy although I'll wait til spring. Can I then toggle those speakers in zone 2 on and off?
> 
> 
> One question tho, isn't the material that goes to Surround Speakers B is for the rear speakers? If that's the case than how do I assign those amps for material coming from Front Left and Right speakers? That's why I thought that if I set them up as for Bi-wired I'd get the material coming from the front speakers. Am I wrong about that?
> 
> 
> Again, Scott, thanks for the post. Looks like I can remove that additional amp for those speakers from my cabinet. Life is good!
> 
> 
> - Chuck



I'm not certain that I'm answering your concern, but here goes. Since you are only wired for 5.1 (and I assume that you are NOT already bi-amping your main front speakers -- which changes your ability and/ or flexibility to use the final 2 amp channels), you will wire your patio speakers into the "Surr back / Amp Assign" area, which is defaulted to be Zone 2 speaker hookups. In a sense, it is an advanced version of the A/B main speaker selection that I've had on my old 2800 and 2802. When engaged, the B speakers on the 2800/02 would share the same source and volume settings as the A speakers (i.e. two front mains). For the 3808, Zone 2 gives you the additional flexibility of setting a different source and/or volume from the main zone. On the main remote, there is a submenu that allows you to do the following for Zone 2 (i.e. separate from Zone 1): power on/off, volume control, source selection. Note, I believe I read that if you choose a different source for Zone 2 that there are some other limitations.


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/12911588
> 
> 
> It can't Chuck. There is one set of amps that is assignable. They can be either Rear Surrounds, Zone 2 or they can bi-amp the fronts.
> 
> 
> If you are only going to have 2 zones and the second one is only going to have audio you are set. That's what I have running now. I'm listening to zone 2 right now while the tv is playing in the other room. Zone 2 basically acts the same as your main zone. It has it's own volume and can have the same or a different input as the main zone. You can use the remote, the web or my preference: Command3080 to control both zones. Please just tell me that you aren't going to run your music thought HDMI.



In a word, no! All I want to do is music to my deck where I can balance the volume with the main zone since my deck speakers are less efficient than the front speakers. Zone 2 will work if it provides the same as the front A and B for the main zone.


- Chuck


----------



## arwild01

I guess I should have read this thread before starting it, but on a whim today I went into the "Check firmware" option and it indicated I had a 03 minute update. Having never seen this before, I started it.


It's been running for almost 2 hours now.


The front-panel display has read SPLD 04 minutes Updating... the entire time.


I'm scared of power-cycling the receiver for fear of bricking it. How long do i give this?


-Alan


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/12906580
> 
> 
> any advice on tagging wires when changing recievers ?-
> 
> 
> going from a 2803 to 3808 this weekend -
> 
> 
> i am thinking of post-its labeled and then scotch taped -
> 
> 
> anyone do something better ?



I used white peel-off freezer labels that are normally attached to plastic freezer bags or containers so you can write down what they contain. About 1/2" by 3", easy to wrap around a wire and write on.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/12906580
> 
> 
> any advice on tagging wires when changing recievers ?-
> 
> 
> going from a 2803 to 3808 this weekend -
> 
> 
> i am thinking of post-its labeled and then scotch taped -
> 
> 
> anyone do something better ?



- I used colored cable ties when I upgraded my Marantz SR7400 to the Denon 3808ci. They come in a ton of colors, so it should be easy to label your equipment and wires accurately. Plus, you can trim the excess. For example, my 5.1 speaker wires, I used:


FL = White + Blue

Center = Black + Blue

FR = Red + Blue

SL = White + Green

SR = Red + Green


I used Red to label the HDMI of my HD-DVD player and Blue to label the HDMI of my PS3. I also labeled the power cords while I was at it in case I had to unplug one for some reason or another.


----------



## dortiz

Am I just this unlucky? This is the second one. Same issue. Xbox 360, Wii and Verizon. 2 hdmi 1 component (wii). Works great even played and watched all weekend. Come home turn on and 30 minutes later blinking red light as if a short.

On the first unit I disconected every wire and input one by one and never found that to be the case. I used to work in AV so I know the short between the unit and floor very well...

Has anyone else heard of this? I am calling Denon tomorrow but starting to think Yamaha. I have owned both and always liked the sound and interface of Denon more but my Yamaha upstairs has never failed.


Thoughts?


Dave O.


----------



## fickle

cheers for that ... will soon to be looking for a UPS now


----------



## fickle

quick question guys,


some have mentioned that you can use the media center functionality of this unit.. eg, UPnP to stream to other devices such at TV's and the like


so, will this unit stream MP3's (assume so) and will it stream DIVX files as codecs for such differ on the file.


*assumption that you are using USB port's on the unit for your data storage for streaming (usb stick / portable HD)


cheers


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/12914258
> 
> 
> cheers for that ... will soon to be looking for a UPS now



I have all my electronics powered from a UPS. I have my Denon on an APC 1500XS UPS.


----------



## daddygrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dortiz* /forum/post/12912957
> 
> 
> Am I just this unlucky? This is the second one. Same issue. Xbox 360, Wii and Verizon. 2 hdmi 1 component (wii). Works great even played and watched all weekend. Come home turn on and 30 minutes later blinking red light as if a short.
> 
> On the first unit I disconected every wire and input one by one and never found that to be the case. I used to work in AV so I know the short between the unit and floor very well...
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this? I am calling Denon tomorrow but starting to think Yamaha. I have owned both and always liked the sound and interface of Denon more but my Yamaha upstairs has never failed.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Dave O.



My Denon is doing the same thing. Random shutdowns once or twice a day the the light blinks red. I have checked every wire over and over. I am in talks with Denon as well. Also some of my input fail to output audio. Basically all but the HDMI will stop processing sound.







Its great when it works.


----------



## corego

Called up Denon today to complain about the Network Audio feature and unfortunately I wasn't given much good news. In fact they actually confirmed the receiver has trouble with large libraries. One tech there apparently reports that the receiver times out and stops working when dealing with around 1500 albums. I've got about 3000 so unfortunately when I go to play musing through the network with music shared from Media Player 11 and Vista I just get a black screen. The Xbox 360 and the Roku work perfectly of course.


The latest firmware doesn't resolve anything either. Hopefully though if enough people call in and complain it'll get resolved. It's the only feature of this awesome receiver that I can personally find fault with.


In the mean time the solution I've found is to limit the amount of music being shared out to the Denon specifically, sadly the only way I could do this is by telling it to only share 4 and 5 star rated music.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12910465
> 
> 
> The 5808 Denon uses the 1796 DACs and that receiver is supposed to be their flagship receiver.



Some info for you.

I can confirm that the 1796 is the lower powered, half price version of the PCM 1792. However the 1791 is actually not a discrete mono version of the 1792, but a lesser mono version.


So whilst the 1792 is the best BB DAC, its followed by the 1796 then the 1791.


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sperlsco* /forum/post/12911640
> 
> 
> I'm not certain that I'm answering your concern, but here goes. Since you are only wired for 5.1 (and I assume that you are NOT already bi-amping your main front speakers -- which changes your ability and/ or flexibility to use the final 2 amp channels), you will wire your patio speakers into the "Surr back / Amp Assign" area, which is defaulted to be Zone 2 speaker hookups. In a sense, it is an advanced version of the A/B main speaker selection that I've had on my old 2800 and 2802. When engaged, the B speakers on the 2800/02 would share the same source and volume settings as the A speakers (i.e. two front mains). For the 3808, Zone 2 gives you the additional flexibility of setting a different source and/or volume from the main zone. On the main remote, there is a submenu that allows you to do the following for Zone 2 (i.e. separate from Zone 1): power on/off, volume control, source selection. Note, I believe I read that if you choose a different source for Zone 2 that there are some other limitations.




Thanks for the explanation. To use the vernacular, ain't this is a great receiver?


----------



## mrlogs

I was thinking about buying a Denon iPod Dock(Denon ASD-1R)

for my (soon to have!) 3808..& read a few places that navigating thru your music on the iPod using the Denon 3808 remote is a nightmare..Is this true? Anyone have any alternatives if this is true?..









Thanks!...Tom


----------



## ratedar

Would some please help me out and measure the depth of the 3808ci receiver? I know what it is listed as but sometimes it does not measure to the actual specs. My entertainment unit has 16" in depth and I want to see if this receiver will work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steelheart1948

14.25 inches deep


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/12914586
> 
> 
> My Denon is doing the same thing. Random shutdowns once or twice a day the the light blinks red. I have checked every wire over and over. I am in talks with Denon as well. Also some of my input fail to output audio. Basically all but the HDMI will stop processing sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its great when it works.



Just a shot in the dark. Is there any chance that the unit it over-heating and that is causing this?


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12915600
> 
> 
> I was thinking about buying a Denon iPod Dock(Denon ASD-1R)
> 
> for my (soon to have!) 3808..& read a few places that navigating thru your music on the iPod using the Denon 3808 remote is a nightmare..Is this true? Anyone have any alternatives if this is true?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!...Tom



The interface looks pretty enough until you want to scroll down. I maybe didn't read enough instructions but it appears that there is no way to scroll down a list fast or page down. That makes searching for a specific thing very tedious. Playlists work fine, shuffle works fine, looking for something has so far escaped me. Fortunately, I do playlists and shuffles more than I search or I would be extremely unhappy with the dock.


Maybe someone with more experience can add to this.


----------



## daddygrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/12916841
> 
> 
> Just a shot in the dark. Is there any chance that the unit it over-heating and that is causing this?



No chance. Its in an open rack and when it shuts down the receiver is barely warm.


----------



## mrlogs

Thanks..Can I still select music to be played by using the interface on the iPod..while it's sitting in the dock, if I don't want to use the Denon remote?










...Tom


----------



## dortiz

"Just a shot in the dark. Is there any chance that the unit it over-heating and that is causing this?"


No chance on mine either. Just two open shelves. Also I turned it on today after being off all night and it went right to blinking red light of doom.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *first capital* /forum/post/12910543
> 
> 
> They are really competitve at the online stores. I had talked to Steve at Electronixcs Expo 848-248-3498 about the 3808ci but his price was higher than 6th Ave. He called me at work today to see if I made up my mind. I told him what 6th Ave was selling it to me for and he made an offer over $200.00 lower. 6th Ave would not match his price but they did adjust my invoice down to the price that they had a few weeks ago. I guess it pays to shop around. Thank you all for your post regarding who you bought you receivers from.



Thats cool!

Got mine yesterday. Here's my review: Awesome.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dortiz* /forum/post/12917077
> 
> 
> "Just a shot in the dark. Is there any chance that the unit it over-heating and that is causing this?"
> 
> 
> No chance on mine either. Just two open shelves. Also I turned it on today after being off all night and it went right to blinking red light of doom.



Heat would have been an easy explanation. Looks like time to call Denon.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12915125
> 
> 
> Called up Denon today to complain about the Network Audio feature and unfortunately I wasn't given much good news. In fact they actually confirmed the receiver has trouble with large libraries. One tech there apparently reports that the receiver times out and stops working when dealing with around 1500 albums. I've got about 3000 so unfortunately when I go to play musing through the network with music shared from Media Player 11 and Vista I just get a black screen. The Xbox 360 and the Roku work perfectly of course.
> 
> 
> The latest firmware doesn't resolve anything either. Hopefully though if enough people call in and complain it'll get resolved. It's the only feature of this awesome receiver that I can personally find fault with.
> 
> 
> In the mean time the solution I've found is to limit the amount of music being shared out to the Denon specifically, sadly the only way I could do this is by telling it to only share 4 and 5 star rated music.



I have been using my entire music collection(over 41,000 songs total) and as long as TVersity is Authorized, I don't have any problems streaming my entire collection.


BTW, my music is on an external HDD formated NTFS and hooked up to my LAN through a Belkin USB network server.


Cutaway


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dortiz* /forum/post/12912957
> 
> 
> Am I just this unlucky? This is the second one. Same issue. Xbox 360, Wii and Verizon. 2 hdmi 1 component (wii). Works great even played and watched all weekend. Come home turn on and 30 minutes later blinking red light as if a short.
> 
> On the first unit I disconected every wire and input one by one and never found that to be the case. I used to work in AV so I know the short between the unit and floor very well...
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this? I am calling Denon tomorrow but starting to think Yamaha. I have owned both and always liked the sound and interface of Denon more but my Yamaha upstairs has never failed.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Dave O.



Just another shot in the dark -- what is the impedance of your speakers? The Denon is rated for 6ohms and above, and according to the manual will shut down if the speaker load becomes too much. My old Yamaha DSP A1 was rated at 4 ohms and above. I have a mix of 4 ohm and 8ohm speakers and haven't had any problem with the 3808, but thought I'd mention it...


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12917123
> 
> 
> Thats cool!
> 
> Got mine yesterday. Here's my review: Awesome.




6th Ave just charged my CC, so I guess mine will be enroute too!







(Will these newer ones need the firmware update(s) too?

Can't wait!... Tom


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *23cavsfan* /forum/post/12901036
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's been asked many times, but I'm having trouble searching for the answer. What specific steps do I take to configure Windows Media Player 11 to share files with my 3808? My computer doesn't show up in the menu list of internet playing options. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



You need to enable the WMP network sharing service on your PC and authorize the Denon.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/12901333
> 
> 
> But I have a question, and I have seen it asked a couple of times but didnt see it answered. *Can you get a wireless adapter for the Denon?* If this has been convered I apologize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AM



Tons of options. Bottom line is that you need some sort of wireless ethernet bridge. Most wireless bridges only have one ethernet port though. If you have multiple devices on that side, you'll need to add a switch.


I'm going a different way though







. I'd rather not have two boxes, and I recently discovered this whole DD-WRT thing







. Researching that at the moment.


Anybody running a DD-WRT with the 3808ci now?


----------



## sammysan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12918605
> 
> 
> You need to enable the WMP network sharing service on your PC and authorize the Denon.



I never could get my 3808 to recognize WMP on my XP machine. My Laptop and PS3 see it fine, oh well...I hate WMP anyways (I'm a iTunes guy). DL'd TVersity and problem solved! Now the Denon streams photo's and music (including AAC from my iTunes library) from my PC beautifully. The interface is suprisingly fast considering I have over 8000+ high bitrate songs. Just a suggestion for anyone else having issues.


----------



## dortiz

Denon said red blinking but no fault message = dead. Gonna try my 3rd one. Thank goodness I bought it from Myer Emco and its a no brainer for them to swap.

Gonna change the shelves around and have receiver sitting out alone. Also worry that running zone 2 off the internal amp may have been too much so that goes too. I will post on progress.


Thanks


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12915125
> 
> 
> Called up Denon today to complain about the Network Audio feature and unfortunately I wasn't given much good news. In fact they actually confirmed the receiver has trouble with large libraries. One tech there apparently reports that the receiver times out and stops working when dealing with around 1500 albums. I've got about 3000 so unfortunately when I go to play musing through the network with music shared from Media Player 11 and Vista I just get a black screen. The Xbox 360 and the Roku work perfectly of course.
> 
> 
> The latest firmware doesn't resolve anything either. Hopefully though if enough people call in and complain it'll get resolved. It's the only feature of this awesome receiver that I can personally find fault with.
> 
> 
> In the mean time the solution I've found is to limit the amount of music being shared out to the Denon specifically, sadly the only way I could do this is by telling it to only share 4 and 5 star rated music.



Interesting--that would explain why the album/song/genre list seems to get truncated (for lack of a better term) after a while; in my case, I could initially scroll through my extensive list of songs, select a song to play; then after a short bit, back out to the list to select a different song...only to discover that my list is now smaller that it was earlier. Note--this seems to happen if I'm streaming music over the network; when the same collection of songs are accessed via a connected USB drive, I don't get this same issue.


Do you know if that limit (whatever it may be) is based on the number of albums or songs (i.e., will it choke regardless if tries to list more than 1500 albums or 1500 songs)? I ask because even though I arrange my MP3 files in numerous subdirectories--whose naming convention is based on the first letter of the song--the 3808 chokes after a while, probably due to the issue you stated (trying to process more songs/albums than it can handle)...even if I tell the 3808 to just drill down to a specific subdirectory. It also starts behaving weird after a while even if I drill down based on genre (e.g., it'll choke even if I tell it to look for songs tagged w/ the "Soundtracks" ID3 tag--of which I clearly have fewer than 1500 songs w/ that particular tag).


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/12916867
> 
> 
> The interface looks pretty enough until you want to scroll down. I maybe didn't read enough instructions but it appears that there is no way to scroll down a list fast or page down. That makes searching for a specific thing very tedious. Playlists work fine, shuffle works fine, looking for something has so far escaped me. Fortunately, I do playlists and shuffles more than I search or I would be extremely unhappy with the dock.
> 
> 
> Maybe someone with more experience can add to this.



I'm not sure if using the Denon 1R iPod dock but when I had the 3N dock, pressing the "Search" button on the 3808 remote would allow me to either scroll Page Up/Page Down, or jump to an entry based on the first letter of the song title/album/subdirectory (alphabet search); pressing Search repeatedly will cycle through "Page Up/Down", "Alphabet", and "Search Off". The speed at which the list scrolls onscreen is still slow but at least you don't have to perform the more tedious method of having to scroll through the entire list from top to bottom, one song at a time in order to select the song you're looking for.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammysan* /forum/post/12918736
> 
> 
> I never could get my 3808 to recognize WMP on my XP machine. My Laptop and PS3 see it fine, oh well...I hate WMP anyways (I'm a iTunes guy). DL'd TVersity and problem solved! Now the Denon streams photo's and music (including AAC from my iTunes library) from my PC beautifully. The interface is suprisingly fast considering I have over 8000+ high bitrate songs. Just a suggestion for anyone else having issues.



Wait--I thought the 3808 wasn't capable of displaying photos (I assume you mean JPG photos)...whether streamed over the network or if stored on an attached USB device?










I know the 3808 can display videos/photos stored on an iPod, but doing so requires the Denon iPod dock; AFAICT there's nothing in the 3808 manual which indicates that the 3808 can indeed receive and display photo images streamed/sent to it from a PC or networked storage device.


Can you please elaborate on how you were able to get your 3808 to display streamed photo images?


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12915600
> 
> 
> I was thinking about buying a Denon iPod Dock(Denon ASD-1R)
> 
> for my (soon to have!) 3808..& read a few places that navigating thru your music on the iPod using the Denon 3808 remote is a nightmare..Is this true? Anyone have any alternatives if this is true?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!...Tom



Most discrete remotes are a nightmare IMHO. I choose a MX850 remote with an RF amplifier. Programmed all essentials and macros and couldn't be happier. I've only used the Denon remote initially when I got the reciever.


WIth RF I can be anywhere and get the thing to respond. And the gui is dead easy to operate for SO and anyone else.


YMMV


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12918337
> 
> 
> 6th Ave just charged my CC, so I guess mine will be enroute too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will these newer ones need the firmware update(s) too?
> 
> Can't wait!... Tom



Unless there is a combined update, mine only needed the second update. That was the first thing I did with it. - took a little less than an hour.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/12918659
> 
> 
> Tons of options. Bottom line is that you need some sort of wireless ethernet bridge. Most wireless bridges only have one ethernet port though. If you have multiple devices on that side, you'll need to add a switch.
> 
> 
> I'm going a different way though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd rather not have two boxes, and I recently discovered this whole DD-WRT thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Researching that at the moment.
> 
> 
> Anybody running a DD-WRT with the 3808ci now?



Let me know what you find out... getting another Linksys WRT54G seems like the cheapest route... although the Buffalo solution would be the easiest.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammysan* /forum/post/12918736
> 
> 
> I never could get my 3808 to recognize WMP on my XP machine. My Laptop and PS3 see it fine, oh well...I hate WMP anyways (I'm a iTunes guy). DL'd TVersity and problem solved! Now the Denon streams photo's and music (including AAC from my iTunes library) from my PC beautifully. The interface is suprisingly fast considering I have over 8000+ high bitrate songs. Just a suggestion for anyone else having issues.



I was able to do this with the Wii web browser via TVersity, didn't have itunes running. What did you do on the Denon side -- I don't have the Denon connected to my network -yet.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12920537
> 
> 
> Let me know what you find out... getting another Linksys WRT54G seems like the cheapest route... although the Buffalo solution would be the easiest.



Looks to be the way I'm going to go. I currently have the LinkSys gaming adapter. 2 problems with it though:


1) only one ethernet port

2) weak encryption


Looks like they added support for the WRT54G v8 and the WRT54GS v7 with v24 RC4. There seems to be some confusion with the GS v7 though. Apperently you can't use the Intel Flash based one, but I'm not sure if thats still the case or how to tell.


----------



## daddygrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12918079
> 
> 
> Just another shot in the dark -- what is the impedance of your speakers? The Denon is rated for 6ohms and above, and according to the manual will shut down if the speaker load becomes too much. My old Yamaha DSP A1 was rated at 4 ohms and above. I have a mix of 4 ohm and 8ohm speakers and haven't had any problem with the 3808, but thought I'd mention it...



I have 4 ohm speakers in the front and 8 ohm in the rear. But this model should be able to drive 4 ohms especially being the small little 35watt bastards they are.


----------



## daddygrant

I see a few of us 3803ers trying to work out the networking. My solution involved leveraged a SB3.


I have a SqueezeBox 3 and it has wifi built in for streaming audio (best audio streamer under $300). Additionally it has an Ethernet port. If you tell the SqueezeBox to use wifi to connect to you network, you can piggyback on the connection via the built in Ethernet port. So my Denon is connected to my SB3 and my SB3 is connected to my network via wifi. You can even put a switch in the middle to share the wifi connection to all your components.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/12921461
> 
> 
> I see a few of us 3803ers trying to work out the networking. My solution involved leveraged a SB3.
> 
> 
> I have a SqueezeBox 3 and it has wifi built in for streaming audio (best audio streamer under $300). Additionally it has an Ethernet port. If you tell the SqueezeBox to use wifi to connect to you network, you can piggyback on the connection via the built in Ethernet port. So my Denon is connected to my SB3 and my SB3 is connected to my network via wifi. You can even put a switch in the middle to share the wifi connection to all your components.



If you have a DirecTV HR21-xxx box, that has a pass through ethernet port as well. Unfortunately, I have the HR20-xxx box for the OTA







.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12919478
> 
> 
> Do you know if that limit (whatever it may be) is based on the number of albums or songs (i.e., will it choke regardless if tries to list more than 1500 albums or 1500 songs)? I ask because even though I arrange my MP3 files in numerous subdirectories--whose naming convention is based on the first letter of the song--the 3808 chokes after a while, probably due to the issue you stated (trying to process more songs/albums than it can handle)...even if I tell the 3808 to just drill down to a specific subdirectory. It also starts behaving weird after a while even if I drill down based on genre (e.g., it'll choke even if I tell it to look for songs tagged w/ the "Soundtracks" ID3 tag--of which I clearly have fewer than 1500 songs w/ that particular tag).



I think it's the number of songs. I've got about 82,000 total. There's 0 reason why it shouldn't work from WMP using Media Sharing, all this stuff is based on that anyway, plus like I said before the Roku and Xbox 360 have no problems. I think Denon is just doing things a bit differently and the way they're pulling data through Windows Media Connect is causing the problems.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12918337
> 
> 
> 6th Ave just charged my CC, so I guess mine will be enroute too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will these newer ones need the firmware update(s) too?
> 
> Can't wait!... Tom




Well..I was wrong again..nothing shipped today either from 6th av (2 days in a row) as they were doing Inventory today too..Geeesh!


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/12917718
> 
> 
> I have been using my entire music collection(over 41,000 songs total) and as long as TVersity is Authorized, I don't have any problems streaming my entire collection.
> 
> 
> BTW, my music is on an external HDD formated NTFS and hooked up to my LAN through a Belkin USB network server.
> 
> 
> Cutaway



I've tried both TVersity and Twonky and neither are working well here. I've got all 82K tracks stored on my storage server and all music is being accessed through the network to my Media Center which is the primary media server.


If TVersity worked for me it wouldn't be too bad. Though lets keep in mind... how many bloody media libraries does a person need to have and manage? I've already got two thanks to Zune and WMP, having yet another kinda sucks.


----------



## kpdillon

mrlogs, sorry to hear that. Not sure how I ever got along without my 3808ci. LOL, Seriously, the delay and suspense will be worth it because it truly is an amazing machine!


----------



## Toadkiller

I ordered from 6th ave today, got the really good deal, I also asked if they were in stock but they aren't. He couldn't tell me when they would be in but only that it could be a week or two. Least I can tide myself over by looking for a good remote that does rf but dang I can't wait till it comes.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12922504
> 
> 
> I think it's the number of songs. I've got about 82,000 total. There's 0 reason why it shouldn't work from WMP using Media Sharing, all this stuff is based on that anyway, plus like I said before the Roku and Xbox 360 have no problems. I think Denon is just doing things a bit differently and the way they're pulling data through Windows Media Connect is causing the problems.



I found out, after speaking to several Denon people, that through WMP there is a 4gig (if I recall correctly) limit. Also, your media has to be in one of the default folders that WMP looks for(like C:/My Music) not on an external drive.


They were not very helpful with anything other than what the manual says. They never took the time to try to point me toward TVersity or Twonkey. Not sure if it's because of "deals" with different people, "not in the manual, doesn't exist", lack of knowledge, or that they just didn't care to take the time.


I have found most of my answers here in this thread or through trial and error.


I have to admit that I do LOVE this AVR even though it is high maintenance.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12922526
> 
> 
> Well..I was wrong again..nothing shipped today either from 6th av (2 days in a row) as they were doing Inventory today too..Geeesh!



Doing inventory 6ave says... hmmm... must not have very good order processing system. Got mine from 6ave. They never could manage to send a fiber cable ordered same time as the 3808. Still waiting for the refund after a week nothing posted online credit card account. Hope you all get your units soon.


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12922526
> 
> 
> Well..I was wrong again..nothing shipped today either from 6th av (2 days in a row) as they were doing Inventory today too..Geeesh!




I asked today when I ordered mine when my cc would be charged and they stated 2-3 days for the order to be processed but the 3808 would not be in stock yet, so yeah you probably got charged for it but they are still not in stock. He told me it could be a week or two so you may want to call and see what they tell you.


----------



## JackStraw2

have many of you used electronics expo? are they an authorized dealer? was going to order from 6ave, but might see if i can get the 2 of them in a bidding war for my $


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackStraw2* /forum/post/12923618
> 
> 
> have many of you used *electronics expo*? are they an *authorized dealer*? was going to order from 6ave, but might see if i can get the 2 of them in a bidding war for my $




I've never used them, but thats who Amazon use's and Yes they are Authorized.


Oh, I forgot. I went to Bestbuy and was shopping for a TV and asked about them matching the 6ave price and they said they would if I bought the TV.



AM


----------



## captavs

Anyone receive email from Denon after registering for 'club' membership? I have received nothing. First time ever signing up for a club membership and get no email communications.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/12923096
> 
> 
> I ordered from 6th ave today, got the really good deal, I also asked if they were in stock but they aren't. He couldn't tell me when they would be in but only that it could be a week or two. Least I can tide myself over by looking for a good remote that does rf but dang I can't wait till it comes.



Look at the Harmony 890.

I'm using it with the 3808 and it works great... actually havn't programmed it for the 3808 - just swapped out a 3200 and most of the daily features work... The 890 also does Z-wave (lighting), but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## randyth

Why is it that I cannot select STANDARD mode for some of my input devices (the mode for decoding the input signals according to their format -- page 40 in the manual). More often than not, this option does not appear to be available in the Surround Modes menu.


Any insights would be appreciated.


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackStraw2* /forum/post/12923618
> 
> 
> have many of you used electronics expo? are they an authorized dealer? was going to order from 6ave, but might see if i can get the 2 of them in a bidding war for my $



FYI.........Just bought my 3808 today from Electronics Expo. I was able to get the Denon (no tax, free shipping) and a 6 year full warranty for $1110. That's $11 more than 6Ave. Called 6 Ave and they couldn't touch that deal.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/12924614
> 
> 
> FYI.........Just bought my 3808 today from Electronics Expo..... ..... ......



Forum administration rule is no talk about prices except MSRP:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=850593 


Just a heads up.


----------



## gavin1021

Sorry. Never read that rule and haven't posted much here. I'll try to be a good "AVS Forum poster" from here on out.


----------



## jerryyyyy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JerryD* /forum/post/12741734
> 
> 
> Thanks-I'll try that. As you can tell, I'me desperate for any help that can facilitate a connection. My wireless system is Lynksys. The bridge is the Linksys WET54G




Did you get this to work. I have a new 3808 sitting in my living room. I have a lynksys-N router and just bought a Lynksys-G Music Bridge.


Anyhope for me to set up OK? Will try on Monday or Tuesday when speakers arrive.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/12923099
> 
> 
> I found out, after speaking to several Denon people, that through WMP there is a 4gig (if I recall correctly) limit. Also, your media has to be in one of the default folders that WMP looks for(like C:/My Music) not on an external drive.
> 
> 
> They were not very helpful with anything other than what the manual says. They never took the time to try to point me toward TVersity or Twonkey. Not sure if it's because of "deals" with different people, "not in the manual, doesn't exist", lack of knowledge, or that they just didn't care to take the time.
> 
> 
> I have found most of my answers here in this thread or through trial and error.
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I do LOVE this AVR even though it is high maintenance.



Wait, 4GB limit in the files shared? If so that makes no sense. I've got well over that in about 100 albums and the media is shared out via \\\\SERVER\\Music\\Artist\\Album\\01 Track Title.wma. It works fine. Everything breaks down though after I get past a certain number of tracks being shared, regardless of whether I'm using WMP11 and Vista, Twonky, or TVersity. It's definitely a problem with the receiver, and whatever excuses Denon are making are pretty lame. The fact is a $100 Roku Soundbridge works perfectly with the same library shared the same exact way and it's even going over 802.11b not wired. They just did a piss poor job implementing a feature that's all. No reason they can't fix it though.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12926189
> 
> 
> Wait, 4GB limit in the files shared? If so that makes no sense. I've got well over that in about 100 albums and the media is shared out via \\\\SERVER\\Music\\Artist\\Album\\01 Track Title.wma. It works fine. Everything breaks down though after I get past a certain number of tracks being shared, regardless of whether I'm using WMP11 and Vista, Twonky, or TVersity. It's definitely a problem with the receiver, and whatever excuses Denon are making are pretty lame. The fact is a $100 Roku Soundbridge works perfectly with the same library shared the same exact way and it's even going over 802.11b not wired. They just did a piss poor job implementing a feature that's all. No reason they can't fix it though.



I have 40GB of MP3 on my PC and sometimes is a little slow to serch but works fine too .


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12926189
> 
> 
> Wait, 4GB limit in the files shared? If so that makes no sense. I've got well over that in about 100 albums and the media is shared out via \\\\SERVER\\Music\\Artist\\Album\\01 Track Title.wma. It works fine. Everything breaks down though after I get past a certain number of tracks being shared, regardless of whether I'm using WMP11 and Vista, Twonky, or TVersity. It's definitely a problem with the receiver, and whatever excuses Denon are making are pretty lame. The fact is a $100 Roku Soundbridge works perfectly with the same library shared the same exact way and it's even going over 802.11b not wired. They just did a piss poor job implementing a feature that's all. No reason they can't fix it though.



I agree. I have been trying to get the wife to use it to play tunes in her zone 2 office speakers. I have given up and will now hard wire from her PC down to the Denon. That way she can use WMP11 on the PC and I will redirect the sound from the soundcard down to the Deon to amplify back via zone 2 to the wall mounted speakers in her office. She doesn't care if there is a loss of quality, she just wants it simple to use.


----------



## 6.5Grendel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/12923470
> 
> 
> I asked today when I ordered mine when my cc would be charged and they stated 2-3 days for the order to be processed but the 3808 would not be in stock yet, so yeah you probably got charged for it but they are still not in stock. He told me it could be a week or two so you may want to call and see what they tell you.



I ordered my 3808 from 6th Ave Monday night; Pete told me they had just received a new shipment of 3808s. They charged my card Tuesday and it shipped that day.

DHL updated me this morning and it left Salt Lake a Midnight today on it way to me in Glendale, AZ.


It seems they sold out very quickly I had several folks PM me on what kind of deal I received. I am sure many jumped at the deal, I think if you can still get that deal I would wait for it unless you can get it some place else for the same $$.


----------



## mrlogs

I ordered my 3808 Tuesday midday..I just called & they said it should be shipped today (Wed & Thurs they were doing inventory, at least that's what 2 different folks told me)..I want to get the Denon iPod dock from them..Can someone email me the price they got it for @ 6th Ave?..It's currently Out of Stock there...For the $$ I saved there, if I had to wait a few weeks..no problemo!









Thanks!...Tom


----------



## Toadkiller

Ok so I decided not to wait the 1-2 weeks for 6th ave and decided to call electronics expo to see what they could do for me. I talked with a supervisor, emailed him my order from 6th ave to prove what kind of price they gave with the free shipping. He matched the offer and is even going to ship today. He said if anyone else wants the deal to please call and use ext 122. You will talk with Vicki but the supervisors name was Hyram. They have about 30 in stock so if you call soon they will ship it today.


I called 6th ave and canceled my order no problem.


Oh feel free to pm me with the price I paid.


----------



## mrlogs

They have em' (6th Ave)..Mine is shipping today (just got the email!)...But anyway..


Question..My PC is in the other room from where the 3808 is going to be(about 20')..What size/kind of cable do I need to buy to run from the PC to the unit in order to do the firmware update (if needed)? Also, what all would I need to do the "wireless" thing (playing music from the PC over the 3808)..I've never messed with the wireless equipment B4..(if this has been addressed elsewhere, etc, my apologies!)









Tom


----------



## Toadkiller

Ok just an update on what I did to get the Denon 3808CI since I am getting quite a few pm's. I called 6th Ave yesterday, ordered it for the unadvertised price which was really a great price, please pm me if you need the amount, however they did not have it in stock. I went ahead and purchased it but felt bummed that I would have to wait 1-2 weeks to get it in stock.


This morning I decided to start calling around to authorized dealers to see what kind of deal they would give me. The only place willing to match 6th ave was Electronics Expo. They have the item in stock and since I got my order in early they were able to ship it the same day.


I really highly recommend calling Electronics Expo and dealing with them. Not only because they have it in stock but they seem like a great bunch. In particular talk to a guy named Steve, 1 800 252 8841 and ask for him or call him direct at 848 248-3498.


----------



## lakebum431

OK, question for you all. I guess I have hit a button or something because I can no longer get the menus to show up on screen (neither is volume or mute or anything). It worked perfectly for the past couple weeks then quit working. No changes to setup. What did I do wrong and how do I fix it?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12929582
> 
> 
> OK, question for you all. I guess I have hit a button or something because I can no longer get the menus to show up on screen (neither is volume or mute or anything). It worked perfectly for the past couple weeks then quit working. No changes to setup. What did I do wrong and how do I fix it?



Cycle power (small button).


----------



## am4966

I just called Electronics Expo and asked for there price on the Denon and it was really good, so I ordered it from them. MY salesman was at Ext 126


I didnt order from 6ave, since others said they have been waiting on shipments and still taking orders. So why wait on product


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12929624
> 
> 
> Cycle power (small button).



If power cycle using small button doesn't fix then try a full system reset.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/12929624
> 
> 
> Cycle power (small button).



Tried that, didn't work. Any other ideas.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12929831
> 
> 
> If power cycle using small button doesn't fix then try a full system reset.



OK, how do I do that. Is it in the manual?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12929842
> 
> 
> OK, how do I do that. Is it in the manual?



Yes, tells how in the manual.


BTW a full system reset will clear all settings back to factory default. May be able to save the current configuration and restore using the save function in the browser setup.


----------



## Mikey7614

Can anyone help me?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q: Two weeks ago I updated my Denon AVR-3808CI and now when I play internet radio stations only the name of the station is displayed. Before the update there was the title of the song and an artist shown. I've posted the same question to other Denon forum sites but I am not getting good responses. Also no longer I can add any station to Favorites, nothing is displayed when the MEMO button is pressed. Anyone please, what’s wrong? Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/12929882
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Q: Two weeks ago I updated my Denon AVR-3808CI and now when I play internet radio stations only the name of the station is displayed. Before the update there was the title of the song and an artist shown. I've posted the same question to other Denon forum sites but I am not getting good responses. Also no longer I can add any station to Favorites, nothing is displayed when the MEMO button is pressed. Anyone please, what’s wrong? Thanks



Try power cycle using small button. The Internet radio seems to have bugs and requires power cycle usually to correct.


----------



## Mikey7614




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12929908
> 
> 
> Try power cycle using small button. The Internet radio seems to have bugs and requires power cycle usually to correct.



Thank you captavs but I have no clue what power cycle is, how and where do I use small button for it?


----------



## jmt4m

Hi,


I bit the bullet and actually got the 4308 today from Electronics Expo for an awesome price too...I agree w/ Toad...ask for Steve....he's the only Steve there. For the same price at 6th Ave, I got a 6 year warranty included...and it ships out today.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/12930412
> 
> 
> Thank you captavs but I have no clue what power cycle is, how and where do I use small button for it?



There are two power buttons. The large instant on power button and the smaller one next to the larger. Turn off the smaller one for a complete power cycle.


----------



## Soldier_I

Hi, i've done a search and can't find the answer i'm looking for so hopefully someone can help me...


I've run the Audyssey setup and stored the settings etc.


It sounds good but the bass is a little too low, the FR L & R speakers are set different to eachother even though they are the exactly the same distance from the listening position and the channel levels are about 1-2dB too high (above 75dB), presumably because i have changed the channel levels?


Not a problem and easy enough to modify but, i want to copy the Audyssey curve settings and then modify the channel levels/distances on this Audyssey curve.


I go to Manual Setup >> Audio Setup >> Manual EQ >> Curve Copy >> Yes

Exit Menu, and press EQ on the remote and cycle to Manual EQ (no 'Audyssey MultiEQ XT' light on amp) and make modifications to the channel levels etc. But now when i press the EQ button on the remote i can't select the original Audyssey curve which was initially calibrated ('Audyssey MultiEQ XT' light on amp with box), Presumably because i have modified the channel levels?


My question is how exactly do i create a manual setup with modified settings of the Audyssey calibration and save it and also be able to easily switch to the initial Audyssey setup and back again so i can compare my setup witht the initial Audyssey setup?


Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## 03Cobra

Who is from ALASKA on this board. I called Steve at electronix as well and thought I was the one that emailed him LOL. Nope not me but the guy was from Alaska as well. Great price and 6-year warranty--- how much does that actually cost since we are getting it for free, in a way I guess.


----------



## johnstonamerica

hey all - after reading the 100+ pages of this thread over 2 days I think I'm finally convinced to pull the trigger on the 3808!










In the interest of not starting my research completely from scratch again, is there anyone out there w/ this rec'r that has found an amazing speaker solution?


From what I read on here, some seem to like the Klipsch for the Denons. I have had Boston Acoustic and Infinity in the past but we are talking many years ago now..


I am not asking for absolute specific setups (unless you'd like to post what you have) more like what should I obviously rule out immediately, etc..


I have a Sony 46XBR4, Sony DVD NS77H, Dish 622DVR, XBox 360...


Thanks in advance to anyone who'd like to reply, sorry to those who have seen a million of these posts already


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnstonamerica* /forum/post/12930984
> 
> 
> hey all - after reading the 100+ pages of this thread over 2 days I think I'm finally convinced to pull the trigger on the 3808!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the interest of not starting my research completely from scratch again, is there anyone out there w/ this rec'r that has found an amazing speaker solution?
> 
> 
> From what I read on here, some seem to like the Klipsch for the Denons. I have had Boston Acoustic and Infinity in the past but we are talking many years ago now..
> 
> 
> I am not asking for absolute specific setups (unless you'd like to post what you have) more like what should I obviously rule out immediately, etc..
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 46XBR4, Sony DVD NS77H, Dish 622DVR, XBox 360...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who'd like to reply, sorry to those who have seen a million of these posts already



I have the Paradigm bookshelf (think mini monitors model no longer made), center and sub for about 10 years and they seem to work great. Had my Denon 3600 driving them before getting the 3808.

http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/news/ 


edit: actually here they are:

http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/...-1-14.paradigm 


have these with the stands for the front and rear. My Center is similar to this model:

http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/...4-1-6.paradigm 


and the sub similar to one of these:

http://www.paradigm.com/en/paradigm/...-5-10.paradigm 


I have been quite pleased with the Paradigm speakers.


----------



## kktk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12919478
> 
> 
> Interesting--that would explain why the album/song/genre list seems to get truncated (for lack of a better term) after a while; in my case, I could initially scroll through my extensive list of songs, select a song to play; then after a short bit, back out to the list to select a different song...only to discover that my list is now smaller that it was earlier. Note--this seems to happen if I'm streaming music over the network; when the same collection of songs are accessed via a connected USB drive, I don't get this same issue.
> 
> 
> Do you know if that limit (whatever it may be) is based on the number of albums or songs (i.e., will it choke regardless if tries to list more than 1500 albums or 1500 songs)? I ask because even though I arrange my MP3 files in numerous subdirectories--whose naming convention is based on the first letter of the song--the 3808 chokes after a while, probably due to the issue you stated (trying to process more songs/albums than it can handle)...even if I tell the 3808 to just drill down to a specific subdirectory. It also starts behaving weird after a while even if I drill down based on genre (e.g., it'll choke even if I tell it to look for songs tagged w/ the "Soundtracks" ID3 tag--of which I clearly have fewer than 1500 songs w/ that particular tag).



I dont know if that's the issue I keep having with playlists....but I can very rarely get a playlist to play from WMP.


Also, browing through my library is extremely slow as well. I have about 15000songs.


Many others have had no problems playing playlists..but I can never get them to work. Can very rarely browse my folders either.


I can however stream music using WMP(albiet slowly).


Maybe I should attempt to set this up with the Twonky player.


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnstonamerica* /forum/post/12930984
> 
> 
> hey all - after reading the 100+ pages of this thread over 2 days I think I'm finally convinced to pull the trigger on the 3808!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the interest of not starting my research completely from scratch again, is there anyone out there w/ this rec'r that has found an amazing speaker solution?
> 
> 
> From what I read on here, some seem to like the Klipsch for the Denons. I have had Boston Acoustic and Infinity in the past but we are talking many years ago now..
> 
> 
> I am not asking for absolute specific setups (unless you'd like to post what you have) more like what should I obviously rule out immediately, etc..
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 46XBR4, Sony DVD NS77H, Dish 622DVR, XBox 360...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who'd like to reply, sorry to those who have seen a million of these posts already




I have Paraidgm Studio 100's and when I was out looking for speakers I heard the Studio's on Denon. I didnt end up with a Denon then, but I just bought the 3808 so I wouldnt cross Paradigm off your list










AM


----------



## AndyChicago

I use the Artison LCRs with a similar set-up as you described: 3808 & 52XBR5. Sounds great and looks really good with the Sony.


andy


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/12923099
> 
> 
> I found out, after speaking to several Denon people, that through WMP there is a 4gig (if I recall correctly) limit. Also, your media has to be in one of the default folders that WMP looks for(like C:/My Music) not on an external drive.



Are you saying the 3808 will only look in the default folders, or that it'll choke unless (and/or in addition to the 4 GB limit) it can find the songs in the default folders? I ask because all of my songs/files are stored on an external drive attached to my PC, and my 3808 can access them...well, at least most of them; as long as you let WMP11 know which folder(s) you want shared out, the songs don't absolutely need to be in the default folders.


In any case, like you and corego speculated, it appears to be more of a 3808 issue than something specific to only WMP11, as my X360 does not exhibit the same issues I'm getting when streaming music from my PC to the 3808 via WMP11.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/12929571
> 
> 
> I really highly recommend calling Electronics Expo and dealing with them. Not only because they have it in stock but they seem like a great bunch. In particular talk to a guy named Steve, 1 800 252 8841 and ask for him or call him direct at 848 248-3498.



I guess for purposes of getting a great deal on the 3808, EE is (now) the new 6th Ave, and Steve is the new David--LOL!!!


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/12932421
> 
> 
> I dont know if that's the issue I keep having with playlists....but I can very rarely get a playlist to play from WMP.
> 
> 
> Also, browing through my library is extremely slow as well. I have about 15000songs.
> 
> 
> Many others have had no problems playing playlists..but I can never get them to work. Can very rarely browse my folders either.
> 
> 
> I can however stream music using WMP(albiet slowly).
> 
> 
> Maybe I should attempt to set this up with the Twonky player.



Sorry for the confusion--by "playlist" I didn't mean one that you created from scratch; I guess I should have just said "list of songs/files" stored on the computer--i.e., the 3808 GUI displays (or, tries to display) a list of all songs/files it finds in whatever shared director(ies) you are browsing in.


But yes, browsing through the files via the Denon GUI is sluggish; if it weren't for the fact that you can browse using various ID3 tag criteria (e.g., Album Name, Song, Artist, Genre) via streaming, I'd exclusively just attach a USB drive containing all of my songs to the 3808 (IIRC you can browse only by filename if reading from a USB drive).


----------



## pinenuts

I just took my brand new 3808 out of the box. I can't figure out the remote at all. Almost everyfunction requires you to press the [Mode Selector]. Where is it? There are no buttons with that label. The manual is no help at all.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/12933392
> 
> 
> I guess for purposes of getting a great deal on the 3808, EE is (now) the new 6th Ave, and Steve is the new David--LOL!!!



Probably the same guy under multiple storefronts, or at the very least his brother







.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinenuts* /forum/post/12933874
> 
> 
> I just took my brand new 3808 out of the box. I can't figure out the remote at all. Almost everyfunction requires you to press the [Mode Selector]. Where is it? There are no buttons with that label. The manual is no help at all.



Yeah, that remote sucks.


I think you need to click on the correct icon on the top gel part to put it in the proper mode. It was a real hassle to get going with it. Now, I only use it for On/Off and thats it







. My DTV remote could do that too, but that would involve moving a slider switch







.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinenuts* /forum/post/12933874
> 
> 
> I just took my brand new 3808 out of the box. I can't figure out the remote at all. Almost everyfunction requires you to press the [Mode Selector]. Where is it? There are no buttons with that label. The manual is no help at all.



That remote is pretty lousy. I recommend using the smaller second zone remote instead. It has most of the functions but in a much easier to use format. By default, out of the box it's set to control the main zone (just like the big, crappy remote), so it's really all you'll need. The main remote has a couple of useful functions that aren't on the zone remote, such as the ability to directly toggle the night mode settings, but that's about it. And as a universal remote it leaves a great deal to be desired.


I don't use either remote any more, as I programmed all their functions into my universal remote and just use that.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12929869
> 
> 
> Yes, tells how in the manual.
> 
> 
> BTW a full system reset will clear all settings back to factory default. May be able to save the current configuration and restore using the save function in the browser setup.



Full System reset worked like a charm. Thanks!!!


----------



## 03Cobra

Dang I was thinking the remote was decent but I guess not (I dont have 3808 yet) Guess Ill look into a Harmony 880 for everything! Is the 880 a decent all-in-one?


----------



## lakebum431

I really don't mind the remote.


----------



## johnny9k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/12889692
> 
> 
> Hey Johnny9k,
> 
> 
> I was having what sounds like the same issue after I reinstalled XP SP2 on my laptop.
> 
> 
> I finally found a setting in My Network Places, in the left column that said "Show icons for networked UPnP Devices". After clicking this line, everything started working for me.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you or anyone else having trouble.
> 
> 
> Cutaway



Thanks VERY much Cutaway... It was indeed an XP problem. After I checked all the settings in My network places, I went in and uninstalled/reinstalled UPnP. A few seconds later the 3808 showed up on my PC (after "permitting" via Norton firewall)! Now I am going to attempt the full audio set up.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *03Cobra* /forum/post/12934992
> 
> 
> Dang I was thinking the remote was decent but I guess not (I dont have 3808 yet) Guess Ill look into a Harmony 880 for everything! Is the 880 a decent all-in-one?



I kind of like the remote with touch screen. Although I use an MX-500 universal remote for years now having also blinds, air conditioner, and home lighting on it along with home theater. If it was just home theater probably I would use the touch screen remote that came with the 3808.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12934772
> 
> 
> Full System reset worked like a charm. Thanks!!!


----------



## athimmig

Just got my 3808 and I love it. However, I am updating from an early 90's stereo receiver and I have no idea how to set up the thing!


I'm running a pair of Monitor Audio Gold GR20 towers with the Gold center and Bronze B4 towers in the rear.


Any suggestions on settings I should adjust to get the best possible sound?


Some that were confusing me:

Speaker size: Large or Small for the towers and the center?

Crossover Freq: 40,60,80? (I have an old ASW-100 sub)

Manual EQ settings?

Surround Mode: Direct, Standard, Pure Direct?


Is there a guide to setting up this kind of thing online?


Thanks!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *athimmig* /forum/post/12935875
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 and I love it. However, I am updating from an early 90's stereo receiver and I have no idea how to set up the thing!
> 
> 
> I'm running a pair of Monitor Audio Gold GR20 towers with the Gold center and Bronze B4 towers in the rear.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on settings I should adjust to get the best possible sound?
> 
> 
> Some that were confusing me:
> 
> Speaker size: Large or Small for the towers and the center?
> 
> Crossover Freq: 40,60,80? (I have an old ASW-100 sub)
> 
> Manual EQ settings?
> 
> Surround Mode: Direct, Standard, Pure Direct?
> 
> 
> Is there a guide to setting up this kind of thing online?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Run through the Audessey setup and tweak settings as needed. Read through the threads talking about Audessey and speakers, crossover, etc. Tinker away. Took me a couple weeks to really start to understand the 3808 setup after much reading the threads and tinkering with configuration. Not because it's real difficult, just that much can be tweaked to your liking


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12934008
> 
> 
> That remote is pretty lousy. I recommend using the smaller second zone remote instead. It has most of the functions but in a much easier to use format. By default, out of the box it's set to control the main zone (just like the big, crappy remote), so it's really all you'll need. The main remote has a couple of useful functions that aren't on the zone remote, such as the ability to directly toggle the night mode settings, but that's about it. And as a universal remote it leaves a great deal to be desired.
> 
> 
> I don't use either remote any more, as I programmed all their functions into my universal remote and just use that.



I love that remote. It's just like the remote my 3806 has.


----------



## kpdillon

Put in the movie Ratatouille last night. Dang. I thought my NAD T743 sounded awesome. What a difference in the Denon 3808! It produced such realistic sounds that it ended up startling me, which is not easy! Whoever said the Denon lacked bass punch is just simply misinformed.


----------



## VespaMan

Hi,


I got my 3808 last night, after having tried the Yamaha 3800 for almost two weeks. Compared to the Yamaha, the Denon user interface is 100 times better, and also the remotes imo. However, one reason that I changed camp into Denon, was that I wanted OSD with things like volume etc wile having the video stream in the background. This worked flawlessly in the store where I bought the box, but not at home. Is there a setting that I am missing, or is this one of these "however if you connect..."?

I have a Tvix5000 DVI with hdmi adapter as source, and a DVI input on my display, hence I guess I automatically gets the extended RGB mode (0-255), and i fear that this may be the reason for not seing any OSD...


So, should I see OSD out of the box, or do I have to alter some setting?


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12936210
> 
> 
> I love that remote. It's just like the remote my 3806 has.



To each his own. Maybe I'm just easily annoyed


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VespaMan* /forum/post/12937490
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I got my 3808 last night, after having tried the Yamaha 3800 for almost two weeks. Compared to the Yamaha, the Denon user interface is 100 times better, and also the remotes imo. However, one reason that I changed camp into Denon, was that I wanted OSD with things like volume etc wile having the video stream in the background. This worked flawlessly in the store where I bought the box, but not at home. Is there a setting that I am missing, or is this one of these "however if you connect..."?
> 
> I have a Tvix5000 DVI with hdmi adapter as source, and a DVI input on my display, hence I guess I automatically gets the extended RGB mode (0-255), and i fear that this may be the reason for not seing any OSD...
> 
> 
> So, should I see OSD out of the box, or do I have to alter some setting?



Just worked out of the box for me. I was originally connected to the TV via component cables. Recently changed to HDMI. Worked fine both ways.


----------



## mrlogs

I have a 5th Generation iPod Video (30G)..Do the adapters that come with the Denon Dock allow it to fit?

.Thanks!...Tom


----------



## Larry Hutchinson

Conclusion first:


If your 3808ci is acting flakey, especially after a firmware update, perform a processor reset (full system reset.)


Longer story:


After receiving my unit from 6th Ave Electronics, I first wanted to do an aliveness test and then the firmware update.


I swear it must have taken a half hour before I was able to figure out how to tune an FM station. But then only about minute or two to listen to internet radio.


I was never able to figure out the main remote. None of the screen buttons did anything unless the AMP icon was active. But the auxiliary remote worked fine.


I then performed the firmware update following the instructions on Denon's web site. It appeared to go fine except at the end it rebooted itself which the instructions did not mention.


A while later, I decided to try using the web page server while it was still hooked up to my network (LAN port on Apple Airport extreme) but discovered the pages would often fail to load and I could not change the setting on the AVR.

I was beginning to think the update had bricked my unit but then thought to do a processor reset (page 58).


After the reset, not only did the web pages work OK but the screen buttons on the main remote seemed to now work.


But now, after a few days, the main remote seems to be flaking out. But the web pages are OK so today I will finally integrate the AVR into my system replacing a 10 year old Marantz.


----------



## VespaMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VespaMan* /forum/post/12937490
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I got my 3808 last night, after having tried the Yamaha 3800 for almost two weeks. Compared to the Yamaha, the Denon user interface is 100 times better, and also the remotes imo. However, one reason that I changed camp into Denon, was that I wanted OSD with things like volume etc wile having the video stream in the background. This worked flawlessly in the store where I bought the box, but not at home. Is there a setting that I am missing, or is this one of these "however if you connect..."?
> 
> I have a Tvix5000 DVI with hdmi adapter as source, and a DVI input on my display, hence I guess I automatically gets the extended RGB mode (0-255), and i fear that this may be the reason for not seing any OSD...
> 
> 
> So, should I see OSD out of the box, or do I have to alter some setting?




OK. So I have experimented more, and this is my result; Whenever I have the Tvix connected to the 3808, I cannot get any OSD up at all. In order to see the OSD menu's, I have to change the input to an unused input! Not too user friendly...


I think that this snippet from the manual may be a clue;


> Quote:
> The GUI cannot be superimposed when xvYCC signals and component 1080p signal, computer’s resolution
> 
> (e.g. VGA) are input.



This is not exactly a minor disadvantage with this box.

Am I the only one using DVI input signals or xv color to the Denon?










I will do some more testing later on.


----------



## Mikey7614




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12930847
> 
> 
> There are two power buttons. The large instant on power button and the smaller one next to the larger. Turn off the smaller one for a complete power cycle.



I turned it OFF with the small power switch but nothing changed when I turned it back ON after a while. Is there anything else that I should try to do?


----------



## bigbuj

has someone did the test of A/B comparison of movie track in 5.1 and then after in True HD and tell if there is a huge difference or if it's subtile.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbuj* /forum/post/12940223
> 
> 
> has someone did the test of A/B comparison of movie track in 5.1 and then after in True HD and tell if there is a huge difference or if it's subtile.



Haven't done that yet... did compare DD5.1 to DTS - Huge difference.


Anybody know what the Dialog normalization -4db Offset does?

DD5.1 seems to sound flat to me...


----------



## jlabyheck

Hello,


My apologies if this has been asked already but I was so unable to find it.


From my DVD player I want to use HDMI so I have HDMI set as my input source. Picture is fine. My issue is with the audio;

I have the optical output of the DVD player going into the Optical 1 of the 3808Ci. I then set the "Input Mode" to Digital and have made sure it is assigned to Optical 1. I get no sound







, unless the "Input Mode" is set to Auto or HDMI. Curiously enough if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing. If I choose Component as my input instead of HDMI all works perfect.


many thanks in advance.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12940715
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> My apologies if this has been asked already but I was so unable to find it.
> 
> 
> From my DVD player I want to use HDMI so I have HDMI set as my input source. Picture is fine. My issue is with the audio;
> 
> I have the optical output of the DVD player going into the Optical 1 of the 3808Ci. I then set the "Input Mode" to Digital and have made sure it is assigned to Optical 1. I get no sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unless the "Input Mode" is set to Auto or HDMI. Curiously enough if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing. If I choose Component as my input instead of HDMI all works perfect.
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance.



Not sure if the DVD player has a setting for this, but if so, check to make sure the player is sending audio via HDMI.

also, disconnect the optical.

For the DVD input, set to HDMI, and set digital & component to none.


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12940715
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> My apologies if this has been asked already but I was so unable to find it.
> 
> 
> From my DVD player *I want to use HDMI for video only*, so I have HDMI set as my input source. Picture is fine. My issue is with the audio;
> 
> I have the optical output of the DVD player going into the Optical 1 of the 3808Ci. I then set the "Input Mode" to Digital and have made sure it is assigned to Optical 1. I get no sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unless the "Input Mode" is set to Auto or HDMI. Curiously enough if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing. If I choose Component as my input instead of HDMI all works perfect.
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12940822
> 
> 
> Not sure if the DVD player has a setting for this, but if so, check to make sure the player is sending audio via HDMI.
> 
> also, disconnect the optical.
> 
> For the DVD input, set to HDMI, and set digital & component to none.



Hi,


I don't want the audio via HDMI, I want it from the the Digital (Optical in my case) connection between the DVD and the 3808CI. I know the audio is present because if I switch the 3808CI to component instead of HDMI works.

_The manual indicates "With HDMI, the video and audio signals are transferred simultaneously. When HDMI is assigned to an input source, the audio signal switches to HDMI along with the video signal. *To use with the digital audio input connectors assigned, set GUI menu “Input Mode” to “Digital”* (vpage 37, 38)."_


The section in bold is what I'm trying to accomplish, but as I said I get no sound.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/12939940
> 
> 
> I turned it OFF with the small power switch but nothing changed when I turned it back ON after a while. Is there anything else that I should try to do?



full system reset found in the manual


----------



## ashmostro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12940614
> 
> 
> Haven't done that yet... did compare DD5.1 to DTS - Huge difference.
> 
> 
> Anybody know what the Dialog normalization -4db Offset does?
> 
> DD5.1 seems to sound flat to me...



i think dialog normalization is a built-in setting in the DD signal, and it cannot be changed (ie it's being reported to you, rather than it being a configurable setting).


i have found that when DTS is available on a DVD, it's a good format to use. this probably has more to do with how the audio is mastered than the frequency response or performance of the two formats themselves.


course i'm a newb so this is all presumption


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12940960
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I don't want the audio via HDMI, I want it from the the Digital (Optical in my case) connection between the DVD and the 3808CI. I know the audio is present because if I switch the 3808CI to component instead of HDMI works.
> 
> _The manual indicates "With HDMI, the video and audio signals are transferred simultaneously. When HDMI is assigned to an input source, the audio signal switches to HDMI along with the video signal. *To use with the digital audio input connectors assigned, set GUI menu Input Mode to Digital* (vpage 37, 38)."_
> 
> 
> The section in bold is what I'm trying to accomplish, but as I said I get no sound.



Well both HDMI and Optical will be considered digital. I think you need to select the input # corresponding to the jack you plugged the Optical cable into. I know I've seen that option screen somewhere...but maybe the unit can't understand which of the two digital signals to use.


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12941177
> 
> 
> Well both HDMI and Optical will be considered digital. I think you need to select the input # corresponding to the jack you plugged the Optical cable into. I know I've seen that option screen somewhere...but maybe the unit can't understand which of the two digital signals to use.




Hi,


I have the "Digital Input" set to "Opt 1" which is correct. The manual indicates that you can choose the audio input separate from the HDMI, or at least I'm interpreting it that way. The reason I want to do it this way is the HDMI audio discards a lot of information like HDCD, Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. Whereas the traditional Digital Audio (Coax and Optical) do not. Plus as I noted earlier "if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing."


----------



## mrlogs

When I go to update the 3808 firmware..can I unplug my PC from the DSL modem, & plug in the cable coming from the 3808 in it's place (I don't have a Wan/Lan..etc..I just have my PC plugged into the DSL modem...)

Thanks!....Tom


----------



## Larry Hutchinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Hutchinson* /forum/post/12938699
> 
> 
> After the reset, not only did the web pages work OK but the screen buttons on the main remote seemed to now work.
> 
> 
> But now, after a few days, the main remote seems to be flaking out. But the web pages are OK so today I will finally integrate the AVR into my system replacing a 10 year old Marantz.



Well, the integration seemed to go OK but now I have the following issues:


1. I can not make my Harmony 890 control the volume. Every other command I have tried works but even after trying to teach the vol up and vol down, I get nothing.

Edit: never mind. Pilot error. Too embarrassed to tell you what I was doing.


2. I get random audio dropouts on at least my HR10-250 HD TiVo via HDMI. They are infrequent and very short but not acceptable. I have yet to figure out how to force the AVR to use an optical input.


3. When I ran the Audyssey, it did not try to use my rears even though Amp assign is 7.1 and the speaker setup shows them and the test tones in manual mode work.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12941235
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the "Digital Input" set to "Opt 1" which is correct. The manual indicates that you can choose the audio input separate from the HDMI, or at least I'm interpreting it that way. The reason I want to do it this way is the HDMI audio discards a lot of information like HDCD, Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. Whereas the traditional Digital Audio (Coax and Optical) do not. Plus as I noted earlier "if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing."



No idea if this will work, but you could try HDMI to none... but, it may turn off everything.


----------



## pinenuts

My Polk Audio towers have the subs built in. Is there anything I need to do before or after running Audyssey to account for Audyssey not finding a subwoofer in the system?


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12941638
> 
> 
> No idea if this will work, but you could try HDMI to none... but, it may turn off everything.




Correct it does. What I want is video via HDMI and audio via optical (or coax)


----------



## mph86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinenuts* /forum/post/12942013
> 
> 
> My Polk Audio towers have the subs built in. Is there anything I need to do before or after running Audyssey to account for Audyssey not finding a subwoofer in the system?



What are the model number on the Polks. You probably just need to make sure the speakers are set to "large."


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12942033
> 
> 
> Correct it does. What I want is video via HDMI and audio via optical (or coax)



If you set the DVD input to component input, and audio to TOSLINK/coax, of course you won't get a picture, but do you get SOUND? My upconverting DVD player is set up like that, video via component and audio via TOSLINK, and it works fine. If you don't get sound in that setup, there's something wrong with either your connection or with the electronics.


My PS3 is set up the opposite way, HDMI audio (only) and component video, but that's switched by the PS3, not the 3808ci.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12941235
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the "Digital Input" set to "Opt 1" which is correct. The manual indicates that you can choose the audio input separate from the HDMI, or at least I'm interpreting it that way. The reason I want to do it this way is the HDMI audio discards a lot of information like HDCD, Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. Whereas the traditional Digital Audio (Coax and Optical) do not. Plus as I noted earlier "if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing."



Why would audio over HDMI discard any of that info? It definitely doesn't discard DTS or DD, that is carried over HDMI just like optical. I have several components that have been doing that for several years over HDMI with DD and DTS. Not sure about HDCD, I would have to pull an HDCD out of storage and throw it in my OPPO to see.(all my CDs are ripped in WMA lossless and WMA 128kb(for portable devices) and played over my network with my Squeezeboxes.)


----------



## thorzeen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DuallyDave* /forum/post/11264001
> 
> 
> From a PC, one way is to use Windows Media Player 11, turn on sharing in it, and add your files to the library.
> 
> 
> Right click on top or bottom bar of WMP, tools, options, library, configure sharing, click on Denon icon, then allow button.
> 
> 
> On this same library tab, click Monitor Folders button, then click add button and specify a folder, repeat for other folders. You can just enter c:\\ and get everything, but this may not be the best option.
> 
> 
> Once you have done this, go to NET/USB input on the Denon, you should see your PC in there now, drill down to your files and select.
> 
> 
> HTH



I'm stumped!!


3 days ago i followed these directions and the 3808 showed my computer and the music files


Today i can't get it to show my computer name


Settings are the same


router sees 3808 ,denon plays internet radio and i can connect to the web interface and control the radio from computer


any thoughts?


TIA


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12942263
> 
> 
> Why would audio over HDMI discard any of that info? It definitely doesn't discard DTS or DD, that is carried over HDMI just like optical. I have several components that have been doing that for several years over HDMI with DD and DTS. Not sure about HDCD, I would have to pull an HDCD out of storage and throw it in my OPPO to see.(all my CDs are ripped in WMA lossless and WMA 128kb(for portable devices) and played over my network with my Squeezeboxes.)



When I have it set to HDMI, any DTS or Dolby Digital seems to be lost. The 3808CI shows PCM and indictes 5.1 surround, but not Dolby or DTS. Maybe it is my Marantz DVD player? But it looks to be setup correctly. And as I said the HDCD encoding does not register from CD's either.


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12942320
> 
> 
> When I have it set to HDMI, any DTS or Dolby Digital seems to be lost. The 3808CI shows PCM and indictes 5.1 surround, but not Dolby or DTS. Maybe it is my Marantz DVD player? But it looks to be setup correctly. And as I said the HDCD encoding does not register from CD's either.



I reset the Marantz and then all was OK. Weird. Now I wonder if what I originally was trying to do is possible?


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12942501
> 
> 
> I reset the Marantz and then all was OK. Weird. Now I wonder if what I originally was trying to do is possible?



I don't think it is when using HDMI...could be wrong though.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/12942972
> 
> 
> I don't think it is when using HDMI...could be wrong though.



HDMI should be the first choice for audio. If you are running HDMI to the receiver for video, then why wouldn't you want to use it for audio too? One cable for audio and video seems to be the easiest solution. I've been doing that since I got my first HDMI receiver in early Spring 2006 and connected my HDTiVos from DirecTV to give me video and DD audio over HDMi with one cable.


----------



## schticker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/12924614
> 
> 
> FYI.........Just bought my 3808 today from Electronics Expo. I was able to get the Denon (no tax, free shipping) and a 6 year full warranty for $1110. That's $11 more than 6Ave. Called 6 Ave and they couldn't touch that deal.



Dents scratches and a lack of warranty free of charge to boot!


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12937847
> 
> 
> I have a 5th Generation iPod Video (30G)..Do the adapters that come with the Denon Dock allow it to fit?
> 
> .Thanks!...Tom





Anyone?..


----------



## shabang

I rented Rush Hour 3 and the soundtrack is in DTS-HD MA 7.1. I am using ps3 and the output is set to pcm. The denon displays multi channel in but there is only stereo sound coming through. I have a 5.1 speaker setup and am not sure why? Will the denon avr-2808 not be able to output in 5.1 a dts-hd ma soundtrack?


any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/12943479
> 
> 
> HDMI should be the first choice for audio. If you are running HDMI to the receiver for video, then why wouldn't you want to use it for audio too? One cable for audio and video seems to be the easiest solution. I've been doing that since I got my first HDMI receiver in early Spring 2006 and connected my HDTiVos from DirecTV to give me video and DD audio over HDMi with one cable.



There are some situations where one would prefer NOT to use HDMI for audio in this situation.


For example, If I want to play an XBOX 360 game where my connection is HDMI, but I also want to listen to the TV via the PVR's optical input...The only way this can be done is to select one input for video (ie HDMI) and another for audio (optical from PVR). However, I think there is a limitation on the receiver for sepertion of signals when using HDMI. This works for other inputs.


----------



## HumanMedia

Below the rear AC socket on the back of the receiver there is an AC out socket.


*Does this socket get switched on and off by the receiver power switch (is it in series)?

*Or is it just a convenient extra socket that some other piece of equipment can use without having a separate power lead to the wall, and is not tied to the receiver switching (its in parallel)?


*Where can I get a plug or cord with this strange diamond profile?


----------



## gtrplyr

I seem to have messed something up. Here is the problem I am experiencing:


I have the Surround Mode set to Standard. Watching my HD channels, the channels that display "Dolby Digital" on the 3808 have no sound coming from the center channel so basically all dialogue is low and muffled. Channels displaying "DTS...etc.." I get 5.1 audio. If i change the Surround Mode to 7.1 Stereo, I get all the speakers working.


I have Auto Surround set to ON.


Not sure why its dropping the center channel on these 5.1 broadcasts.


My setup:


Comcast box>

HDMI>

Denon3808>

6.1 speakers


----------



## tanghong12374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorzeen* /forum/post/12942290
> 
> 
> I'm stumped!!
> 
> 
> 3 days ago i followed these directions and the 3808 showed my computer and the music files
> 
> 
> Today i can't get it to show my computer name
> 
> 
> Settings are the same
> 
> 
> router sees 3808 ,denon plays internet radio and i can connect to the web interface and control the radio from computer
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> TIA



Hi thorzeen,


I am experiencing a similar same problem as you do. I set up a Windows Media Library on my laptop. When the laptop is connected to wired network, it is not shown in the Network Audio screen. But when it is connected to the wireless network, the name of the computer shows up on the screen. I suspect it is related to my router (a v5 LinkSys), but I don't have a different one to test my theory.


I would also appreciate those who have success with connecting to Windows Media Library over network sharing what network routers they use.


Thanks, Hong


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shabang* /forum/post/12943927
> 
> 
> I rented Rush Hour 3 and the soundtrack is in DTS-HD MA 7.1. I am using ps3 and the output is set to pcm. The denon displays multi channel in but there is only stereo sound coming through. I have a 5.1 speaker setup and am not sure why? Will the denon avr-2808 not be able to output in 5.1 a dts-hd ma soundtrack?
> 
> 
> any help would be appreciated.



The 3808 is able to output DTS MA, but PS3 is not able to decode DTS MA as PCM nor send it as bitstream via HDMI. Try having the PS3 send as bitstream instead of PCM and you will get the DTS core, that should be displayed as DTS 5.1 (or DTS ES if encoded that way).


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12941235
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the "Digital Input" set to "Opt 1" which is correct. The manual indicates that you can choose the audio input separate from the HDMI, or at least I'm interpreting it that way. The reason I want to do it this way is the HDMI audio discards a lot of information like HDCD, Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. Whereas the traditional Digital Audio (Coax and Optical) do not. Plus as I noted earlier "if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing."



I'm not sure why it isn't doing what you want. I have my PC hooked up with a DVI to HDMI cable and optical digital and I didn't have problems, but maybe it's because you have audio on your HDMI port.


But this sounds like a perfect solution for you ...


Hook up your DVD player to the DVD input and configure it for full HDMI.


Setup the CD source and tell it to use the Optical cable coming from your DVD player, and then tell it to display video from the DVD source. You should now be able to use the DVD setting when you want to hear the HDMI audio, or use CD when you want to hear the toslink version. Rename the sources however you want.


I did something similiar to this to support multi-channel analog from my DVD player.


----------



## Soldier_I

Can someone please help me with my earlier question from post # 5202...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soldier_I* /forum/post/12930851
> 
> 
> how exactly do i create a manual setup with modified settings of the Audyssey calibration and save it and also be able to easily switch to the initial Audyssey setup and back again so i can compare my setup witht the initial Audyssey setup?



Thanks.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12943885
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by mrlogs View Post
> 
> I have a 5th Generation iPod Video (30G)..Do the adapters that come with the Denon Dock allow it to fit?
> 
> .Thanks!...Tom
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?..



A friend of mine got the Denon dock. yes, it has the adapter for a 30G iPod.


----------



## Mikey7614




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12941072
> 
> 
> full system reset found in the manual



Unfortunately the full system restore did not fix the problem. I will try to call Denon support tomorrow to see what they say. Anyway, thank you for the suggestions captavs.


----------



## VespaMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/12945133
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why it isn't doing what you want. I have my PC hooked up with a DVI to HDMI cable and optical digital and I didn't have problems



Hi JonW,


as I see that also you are using DVI as source, I was wondering if you are also having problems bringing up your OSD menus whith your PC as input source?


(see my earlier findings http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post12938798 )


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soldier_I* /forum/post/12945165
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with my earlier question from post # 5202...
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I don't believe you can.


But the 4308ci (and I assume the 3808ci) supports a manual EQ curve that you can configure and select. There's an option to copy the curve from the Audyssey settings to the manual EQ, but the catch is the manual EQ is but a crude approximation of the Audyssey generated curve.


Under the Audyssey settings there's also a way to view graphs of the curves that it has generated. Unfortunately this isn't exposed to the web interface, or we could easily take screen captures and get help from others analyzing what's going on.


As for Vespaman's question, I haven't noticed any issues with the OSD with my DVI source, but I'll try to take a look next time I have my PC on.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12945875
> 
> 
> A friend of mine got the Denon dock. yes, it has the adapter for a 30G iPod.




Thanks for the info!...


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/12945133
> 
> 
> But this sounds like a perfect solution for you ...
> 
> 
> Hook up your DVD player to the DVD input and configure it for full HDMI.
> 
> 
> Setup the CD source and tell it to use the Optical cable coming from your DVD player, and then tell it to display video from the DVD source. You should now be able to use the DVD setting when you want to hear the HDMI audio, or use CD when you want to hear the toslink version. Rename the sources however you want.
> 
> 
> I did something similiar to this to support multi-channel analog from my DVD player.




Intriguing. I will test that out. Thanks!


----------



## thorzeen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tanghong12374* /forum/post/12944891
> 
> 
> Hi thorzeen,
> 
> 
> I am experiencing a similar same problem as you do. I set up a Windows Media Library on my laptop. When the laptop is connected to wired network, it is not shown in the Network Audio screen. But when it is connected to the wireless network, the name of the computer shows up on the screen. I suspect it is related to my router (a v5 LinkSys), but I don't have a different one to test my theory.
> 
> 
> I would also appreciate those who have success with connecting to Windows Media Library over network sharing what network routers they use.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Hong



Hi Hong


I gave up on WMP


I D/L TVersity and i'm up and running


I use 2- linksys v2's bridged everything is wired (4 computers, printer,avr)


Maybe WMP is buggy /shrug


I'ts strange in that it worked one day and not the next


Bill


----------



## dbacksfan

As I was going through the setup on the 3808, I notice there are on/off settings for both "video convert" and "i/p scaler." What is the difference between the two? Does the scaler just convert analog signals to HDMI, and does the video convert feature just upconvert signals from 480i/p to 1080i/p?


I have the Panasonic BD-30 Blu-ray player and just want to pass through the 1080p signal. Should both be set to off?


What's the preferred setting for watching DirecTV channels? (I know it's subjective, but am interested what people are doing. BTW, my display is a Mits 57732 DLP.)


----------



## johnny9k

Can anyone tell me how to access the Channel Levels while listening to Mp3? Normally, when listening to the Tuner or TV for example, if you press Enter on the small remote it pulls us the Channel Levels where you can adjust each speaker manually. When you press Enter while listening to Mp3s, it pauses. I tried the big remote but couldn't find there either.


In this case, I want to be able to turn up the sub a bit (as I had to with the tuner and the TV). I have to admit the Mp3 sound way better than I thought possible on this thing (and I am sure will be even better when I can adjust the sub a bit). I am hearing things I have NEVER heard on the Ipod -- very cool.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schticker* /forum/post/12943699
> 
> 
> Dents scratches and a lack of warranty free of charge to boot!



What do you mean?


----------



## 6.5Grendel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12947551
> 
> 
> What do you mean?




Yea, I was wondering the same thing, Expo is an Authorized Denon Dealer so I'm not sure what this person it getting at.


I bought a 3808 from 6th Ave last week it's all new equipment by a Authorized Denon Dealer.


----------



## GMC

When setting up the 3808CI in the auto-setup mode, does the receiver store the setup information separately for 5.1, 7.1, and 7.1B, or are you to choose the setup most closely representative of your system and it stores one setup only???


----------



## Erock1

I wanted to share my experience with the thread so anyone else that might have a similar problem won't go crazy like I have.










In my earlier posts you'll see that no matter what I did I couldn't connect to the Denon server to do a firmware update. I just kept getting "Connection Fail".


I'm in NJ and have Comcast cable Internet. I do not have a router, my computer is connected straight via ethernet to the Comcast cable modem (RCA, DCM 425). What I was doing was connecting the 3808 straight to the cable modem. The 3808's DHCP was picking up the modem's IP address, etc. OK as I was getting Internet radio w/o a problem. No matter what I did (and I tried everything), I couldn't connect. I called Comcast and read them all the addresses the 3808 registered. They confirmed the IP and other addresses were all OK. I was on the phone for a long time with Denon and they didn't know what the problem was except a possible defective 3808. (BTW, the one Denon rep I spoke with was worthless. In hindsight I should have asked for someone else). I ended up sending back the 3808 as defective and got a new one this past Friday.


I connected this 2nd 3808 same way, crossed my fingers and prayed. Same thing, "Connection fail" message. Again I got Internet radio but couldn't connect to the Denon server. This time I searched this thread for "Comcast" and found 2 individuals in other states that had a Comcast connection problem.


To end this long horror story, I called a friend of mine who has Optimum broadband and also a router in his network. I brought the new 3808 to his house, hooked it up to the router, followed the firmware update instructions same as before and connected to the Denon server w/o a problem!







My 3808 firmware updated w/o a hiccup. So, if anyone is trying to update firmware using Comcast w/o a router and is having trouble, try another ISP.


----------



## 6.5Grendel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12948266
> 
> 
> I wanted to share my experience with the thread so anyone else that might have a similar problem won't go crazy like I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my earlier posts you'll see that no matter what I did I couldn't connect to the Denon server to do a firmware update. I just kept getting "Connection Fail".
> 
> 
> I'm in NJ and have Comcast cable Internet. I do not have a router, my computer is connected straight via ethernet to the Comcast cable modem (RCA, DCM 425). What I was doing was connecting the 3808 straight to the cable modem. The 3808's DHCP was picking up the modem's IP address, etc. OK as I was getting Internet radio w/o a problem. No matter what I did (and I tried everything), I couldn't connect. I called Comcast and read them all the addresses the 3808 registered. They confirmed the IP and other addresses were all OK. I was on the phone for a long time with Denon and they didn't know what the problem was except a possible defective 3808. (BTW, the one Denon rep I spoke with was worthless. In hindsight I should have asked for someone else). I ended up sending back the 3808 as defective and got a new one this past Friday.
> 
> 
> I connected this 2nd 3808 same way, crossed my fingers and prayed. Same thing, "Connection fail" message. Again I got Internet radio but couldn't connect to the Denon server. This time I searched this thread for "Comcast" and found 2 individuals in other states that had a Comcast connection problem.
> 
> 
> To end this long horror story, I called a friend of mine who has Optimum broadband and also a router in his network. I brought the new 3808 to his house, hooked it up to the router, followed the firmware update instructions same as before and connected to the Denon server w/o a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3808 firmware updated w/o a hiccup. So, if anyone is trying to update firmware using Comcast w/o a router and is having trouble, try another ISP.



Thank you for your insite, It is not allways the units falt.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.5Grendel* /forum/post/12947892
> 
> 
> I bought a 3808 from 6th Ave last week it’s all new equipment by a Authorized Denon Dealer.



I'm getting ready to buy one from either 6th Avenue or Expo' and I was wondering whether these two stores are moving new inventory at this point. According to Denon's website, units with serial numbers above xxxxx17331 don't need the firmware update that's been the topic of so much discussion in this thread. Would you mind looking at yours to see whether its serial number is higher than that? Thanks.


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schticker* /forum/post/12943699
> 
> 
> Dents scratches and a lack of warranty free of charge to boot!



Going to have to explain that one to me. Not really sure what you're talking about. What do you mean?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schticker* /forum/post/12943699
> 
> 
> Dents scratches and a lack of warranty free of charge to boot!



Got a 3808 from 6ave. While 6ave isn't the brightest star in the sky they are Denon dealers. I must have missed out on the dented and scratched units. Warranty is with Denon 2/yr parts and labor.


----------



## lakebum431

Question on streaming music from the computer. I'm using WMP to stream music and although it is slow and has some issues issues with delay it isn't bad. However, when I use the "srch" function so that I can page up and down I see that the up and down are reversed. Does anyone else see this?


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlabyheck* /forum/post/12940715
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> My apologies if this has been asked already but I was so unable to find it.
> 
> 
> From my DVD player I want to use HDMI so I have HDMI set as my input source. Picture is fine. My issue is with the audio;
> 
> I have the optical output of the DVD player going into the Optical 1 of the 3808Ci. I then set the "Input Mode" to Digital and have made sure it is assigned to Optical 1. I get no sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unless the "Input Mode" is set to Auto or HDMI. Curiously enough if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing. If I choose Component as my input instead of HDMI all works perfect.
> 
> 
> many thanks in advance.



Have you gone into the setup of the DVD player(not the Disk Menu) and checked your settings? Some players need to be setup to send the audio through the optic/coax instead of the HDMI.


----------



## schticker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.5Grendel* /forum/post/12947892
> 
> 
> Yea, I was wondering the same thing, Expo is an Authorized Denon Dealer so I'm not sure what this person it getting at.
> 
> 
> I bought a 3808 from 6th Ave last week it's all new equipment by a Authorized Denon Dealer.



Just be careful that a website you buy something through is either listed on Denon's site, or is authorized to ship.


If it isn't on their site as authorized online it doesn't have a warranty from Denon.


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/12952606
> 
> 
> Question on streaming music from the computer. I'm using WMP to stream music and although it is slow and has some issues issues with delay it isn't bad. However, when I use the "srch" function so that I can page up and down I see that the up and down are reversed. Does anyone else see this?



It seemed backwards to me too, but some folks visualize "page up" as moving a page of text upwards so you can see text further down on the page, while most of us who use computers would press PgDn to move down.


----------



## 6.5Grendel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/12950519
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to buy one from either 6th Avenue or Expo' and I was wondering whether these two stores are moving new inventory at this point. According to Denon's website, units with serial numbers above xxxxx17331 don't need the firmware update that's been the topic of so much discussion in this threa. Would you mind looking at yours to see whether its serial number is higher than that? Thanks.



Yep, I sure will mine is to be delivered today sometime


----------



## HumanMedia

Just asking again:


Anyone know where I can get a power cable or plug that will fit into the bottom AC out socket on the back of the 3808?


(I think I may have a very good tweak for the 3808 if I can find such a plug/cable)


----------



## VespaMan

The diamond shaped power output takes a standard european plug. I assume you are not in Europe, since you ask, and cannot really say where to get it... The US machines has a different output socket.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.5Grendel* /forum/post/12953402
> 
> 
> Yep, I sure will mine is to be delivered today sometime



Mine was shipped Friday (I live about 1 state away fron NJ, from where it was shipped)..It (DHL's Web Site) show's it was processed at their Allentown, Pa Hub Saturday morning ( "in transit")..& no "updates" on their Site since..unless they are very slow to update..I assume I'll get it today, as "Estimated shipping time" to my location is 1 day (according to DHL)....










**Update: It will be delivered today according to DHL! They update their morning info after about 9:30AM EST**


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12941337
> 
> 
> When I go to update the 3808 firmware..can I unplug my PC from the DSL modem, & plug in the cable coming from the 3808 in it's place (I don't have a Wan/Lan..etc..I just have my PC plugged into the DSL modem...)
> 
> Thanks!....Tom




1. Just try it.

2. The only way to tell is based on the DSL Modem you have. Some modems make your PC (or Router) login to the DSL service via PPPoe (essentially just a login/password from your PC/Router which "activates" your internet connection in the DSL modem.)

Some Modems have this PPPoe done internally and have hidden router functions, so any device can access the internet when plugged into the DSL Modem.


If #1 doesn't work then you'd need some kind of router to share the internet connection (assuming that the Denon doesn't support PPPoe login)


----------



## RRF

new 3808ci owner here..and quite happy.

The features on this unit are really amazing.


Only took a few minutes to get TVersity Media server up and running, and the web browser interface is very handy...I wonder why is not mentioned anywhere in the manual.


Couple of questions for the more experienced users...

i) where can I find my current version of firmware...or do you have to go online and initiate the update process for that info?

ii) Any reservations about upgrading? And has the web interface been updated at all...it could use some improvement..like more songs per page when listing media server files.

iii) can I set this up to use an external amp when in Stereo mode, but not use it for surround modes?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12953752
> 
> 
> Mine was shipped Friday (I live about 1 state away fron NJ, from where it was shipped)..It (DHL's Web Site) show's it was processed at their Allentown, Pa Hub Saturday morning ( "in transit")..& no "updates" on their Site since..unless they are very slow to update..I assume I'll get it today, as "Estimated shipping time" to my location is 1 day (according to DHL)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Update: It will be delivered today according to DHL! They update their morning info after about 9:30AM EST**



Yes, they are slow to update...

Enjoy!


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorzeen* /forum/post/12947071
> 
> 
> Hi Hong
> 
> 
> I gave up on WMP
> 
> 
> I D/L TVersity and i'm up and running
> 
> 
> I use 2- linksys v2's bridged everything is wired (4 computers, printer,avr)
> 
> 
> Maybe WMP is buggy /shrug
> 
> 
> I'ts strange in that it worked one day and not the next
> 
> 
> Bill



Which 2 linksys's are you using? WRT54G?

I'm looking to do the something similar, but will still have devices to connect wirelessly (word?)


I've read that you can use 2 of the above, but have to have a 3rd party firmware for one of them to act as a client, but thats about as far as I've gone with it.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12956303
> 
> 
> Which 2 linksys's are you using? WRT54G?
> 
> I'm looking to do the something similar, but will still have devices to connect wirelessly (word?)
> 
> 
> I've read that you can use 2 of the above, but have to have a 3rd party firmware for one of them to act as a client, but thats about as far as I've gone with it.



I use 2 WRT-54G routers, the main one has standard Linksys firmware. The Ent. Center one has DD-WRT third party firmware and is connected in a wireless-bridge mode. Fairly easy to set-up (easier on older model WRT-54Gs.)

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge 


There's a step-by-step instructions how to get it to work. (read carefully)


I've done this set-up in 2 households, it's nice because it gives you a wireless router with 4 ethernet ports for an entertainment center that uses multiple ethernet connections (consoles, A/V, DVRs, etc.)


WDS is also an option, as the 2nd DD-WRT bridged router will *not* extend your wireless signal (both routers can not be connected to wirelessly.) With WDS you can extend your wireless signal (both routers can be connected to wirelessly) if you want to do that, but it degrades the wireless signal speed/throughput.)

WDS is available out of the box on some routers and others can be configured as Wireless Bridge/Access Points without a third-party firmware, but a lot of times this is not advertised on the box and there's not a ton of information online.

Buffalo routers are a good choice if you can find them anywhere.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12956417
> 
> 
> I use 2 WRT-54G routers, the main one has standard Linksys firmware. The Ent. Center one has DD-WRT third party firmware and is connected in a wireless-bridge mode. Fairly easy to set-up (easier on older model WRT-54Gs.)
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge
> 
> 
> There's a step-by-step instructions how to get it to work. (read carefully)
> 
> 
> I've done this set-up in 2 households, it's nice because it gives you a wireless router with 4 ethernet ports for an entertainment center that uses multiple ethernet connections (consoles, A/V, DVRs, etc.)
> 
> 
> WDS is also an option, as the 2nd DD-WRT bridged router will *not* extend your wireless signal (both routers can not be connected to wirelessly.) With WDS you can extend your wireless signal (both routers can be connected to wirelessly) if you want to do that, but it degrades the wireless signal speed/throughput.)
> 
> WDS is available out of the box on some routers and others can be configured as Wireless Bridge/Access Points without a third-party firmware, but a lot of times this is not advertised on the box and there's not a ton of information online.
> 
> Buffalo routers are a good choice if you can find them anywhere.



Towerz,

Thanks for the quick response.


I understand that you can't connect (wireless) to the 2nd WRT (I'm guessing because its in client mode), but are other wireless devices able to connect to the 1st WRT?

Which would work for me, because I don't need to extend the range, as long as I could still connect to the original.

I just saw the Buffalo solution on NewEgg... to bad (for me) they don't/or won't have any in stock in the near future.

FWIW, my current WET54G is a v5. I had I guess what was a v1, but it bricked on me last summer.


I currently have Comcast, but am thinking of switching to Verizon FiOS. Can the WRT 54G with DD-WRT connect to the Actiontec wireless router/switch/modem ?


----------



## kpaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VespaMan* /forum/post/12946001
> 
> 
> Hi JonW,
> 
> 
> as I see that also you are using DVI as source, I was wondering if you are also having problems bringing up your OSD menus whith your PC as input source?
> 
> 
> (see my earlier findings http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post12938798 )



I can confirm that DVI->HDMI through the Denon does not allow OSD menus from my Intel Mac Mini. I see the faint grey hatch grid when I hit Menu, but no OSD. In fact, the resolution (1920x1080) is also off...it is oversized on the TV (Samsung 67" 1080p DLP) so that I can't see the dock at the bottom or the menu bar across the top. And nothing I changed on the Denon or the Mini fixed it. DVI->HDMI straight to the DLP works perfect - which works for me since I have 2 HDMI in on the TV.


----------



## VespaMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpaustin* /forum/post/12956648
> 
> 
> I can confirm that DVI->HDMI through the Denon does not allow OSD menus from my Intel Mac Mini. I see the faint grey hatch grid when I hit Menu, but no OSD. In fact, the resolution (1920x1080) is also off...it is oversized on the TV (Samsung 67" 1080p DLP) so that I can't see the dock at the bottom or the menu bar across the top. And nothing I changed on the Denon or the Mini fixed it. DVI->HDMI straight to the DLP works perfect - which works for me since I have 2 HDMI in on the TV.




Thanks kpaustin for sharing this, I begun to think that I was alone with this. As this is quite problematic if you want to change any settings, I have brought both the 3808 and my Tvix to the store where I bought it, for them to make further conclusions. Hopefully they will come up with a solution, if not, I have a problem..


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12956628
> 
> 
> Towerz,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> 
> I understand that you can't connect (wireless) to the 2nd WRT (I'm guessing because its in client mode), but are other wireless devices able to connect to the 1st WRT?
> 
> Which would work for me, because I don't need to extend the range, as long as I could still connect to the original.
> 
> I just saw the Buffalo solution on NewEgg... to bad (for me) they don't/or won't have any in stock in the near future.
> 
> FWIW, my current WET54G is a v5. I had I guess what was a v1, but it bricked on me last summer.
> 
> 
> I currently have Comcast, but am thinking of switching to Verizon FiOS. Can the WRT 54G with DD-WRT connect to the Actiontec wireless router/switch/modem ?




The Wireless Router connected to your Internet source remains untouched and all wireless devices should be able to connect to it no problem.


Theoretically you only need a single Linksys Router with the DD-WRT firmware on it in bridge mode and you can connect to *any* wireless access point. I just happened to use 4 x WRT54G's in my 2 home set-ups.

(be careful with your WET vs WRT references, WET is a single ethernet bridge, WRT is a router)

So if you have the WRT54G already, flash it with DD-WRT and it should probably be able to connect to another WAP (ie: Actiontec)


----------



## kpdillon

I ran Audessey this past weekend and I noticed it set my subwoofer volume down to -11. This seem awfully low. The physical volume on the subwoofer is set to half way. Is this right? I cranked it up to about +3 as I find it sounds better but I am wondering if -11 is an Audessey bug or if I am just a bass freak. Thoughts? Other experiences?


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12957141
> 
> 
> I ran Audessey this past weekend and I noticed it set my subwoofer volume down to -11. This seem awfully low. The physical volume on the subwoofer is set to half way. Is this right? I cranked it up to about +3 as I find it sounds better but I am wondering if -11 is an Audessey bug or if I am just a bass freak. Thoughts? Other experiences?



You are a bass freak! Luckily this condition isn't terminal and you found a way to cope. Audessey also set my subwoofer to -11 and according to my sound meter that gave it a flat response of 75db with respect to the other channels using the Avia test dvd. I like bass to run a little hot so I manually upped the subwoofer level 8db. My 15" subwoofer demands to be heard (or is that felt?)!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andrew_B* /forum/post/12957224
> 
> 
> You are a bass freak! Luckily this condition isn't terminal and you found a way to cope. Audessey also set my subwoofer to -11 and according to my sound meter that gave it a flat response of 75db with respect to the other channels using the Avia test dvd. I like bass to run a little hot so I manually upped the subwoofer level 8db. My 15" subwoofer demands to be heard (or is that felt?)!



Seriously? So do our ears hear something different? I know it's subjective to a degree but -11 seems too low... I thought Audessey was just being inaccurate and now it sounds like you are saying I need to goto bass counseling.


----------



## rtwilbur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/12957141
> 
> 
> I ran Audessey this past weekend and I noticed it set my subwoofer volume down to -11. This seem awfully low. The physical volume on the subwoofer is set to half way. Is this right? I cranked it up to about +3 as I find it sounds better but I am wondering if -11 is an Audessey bug or if I am just a bass freak. Thoughts? Other experiences?



Mine did a similar setting. So I re-ran it with the sub a little lower and then turned the sub up until it sounded how I like it.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/12953378
> 
> 
> It seemed backwards to me too, but some folks visualize "page up" as moving a page of text upwards so you can see text further down on the page, while most of us who use computers would press PgDn to move down.



Yeah, I see what you mean. It seems backwards to me, but once you realize it it isn't a big deal I guess.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12956881
> 
> 
> The Wireless Router connected to your Internet source remains untouched and all wireless devices should be able to connect to it no problem.
> 
> 
> Theoretically you only need a single Linksys Router with the DD-WRT firmware on it in bridge mode and you can connect to *any* wireless access point. I just happened to use 4 x WRT54G's in my 2 home set-ups.
> 
> (be careful with your WET vs WRT references, WET is a single ethernet bridge, WRT is a router)
> 
> So if you have the WRT54G already, flash it with DD-WRT and it should probably be able to connect to another WAP (ie: Actiontec)



Thanks for the info.

My typo, it is a WRT-54G.

I don't have the Actiontec... -I'm thinking of switching to FiOS.


----------



## SWFan

I just picked up a 3808 this past weekend. I have Klipsch speakers, two floor standing for L/R a center and a subwoofer. I ran the auto speaker setup and the receiver doesn't recognize the subwoofer. So I went in to the manual speaker set up and told it I had a SW. But when I play DVD's, TV, or music I get nothing coming from the subwoofer. So I truly believe its not outputting anything to the SW port.


Any tips on troubleshooting this would be appreciated. This Denon replaced a Yamaha unit and the SW worked just fine with that unit. I'm pretty close to calling the Denon tech support #.


----------



## bigbuj

did somebody tested out a A/B comparison of a movie track in 5.1 and True HD to let me know if there is a huge gap?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SWFan* /forum/post/12959402
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 3808 this past weekend. I have Klipsch speakers, two floor standing for L/R a center and a subwoofer. I ran the auto speaker setup and the receiver doesn't recognize the subwoofer. So I went in to the manual speaker set up and told it I had a SW. But when I play DVD's, TV, or music I get nothing coming from the subwoofer. So I truly believe its not outputting anything to the SW port.
> 
> 
> Any tips on troubleshooting this would be appreciated. This Denon replaced a Yamaha unit and the SW worked just fine with that unit. I'm pretty close to calling the Denon tech support #.



1. What output do you have the subwoofer cable plugged into? It should be plugged into the PRE OUT SW output.

2. Set the Subwoofer to Yes.

3. Set your speakers to Small.

4. Change your crossover to 100Hz or 80Hz, etc.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbuj* /forum/post/12960634
> 
> 
> did somebody tested out a A/B comparison of a movie track in 5.1 and True HD to let me know if there is a huge gap?



- Are you talking about comparing Dolby Digital/DTS to one of the HD audio formats like Dolby Digital Plus or Dolby TrueHD? If so, there is a noticeable improvement when comparing the older 5.1 formats to the new formats.


----------



## agrote007

Just purchsed the AVR3808ci upgraded from a HK avr7300. WOW! what an upgrade. Very Happy with over all performance. Did have one question. Has anyone figured out if the Analog Multi Channel input has Bass MGT. MY HK had 2 selectable settings for the Multi in. one for direct in and one for SACD/DVD Audio that ran everything thourgh the bass MGT system. My Denon DVD player has built in base MGT for the Analog Muti out. and I am assuming the HDMI as well. However I am having issues with SACD with the HDMI conection and I am having to use the analog out on the DVD and Analog in on the 3808 to get SACD to work.


----------



## JayMan007

Is this ah HDMI handshaking issue?

When I turn on my system (Harmony remote) it powers on in this order:

Comcast Motorola (always on)

TV (Pioneer 5070)

Denon AVR 3808

Pioneer TV set to Input 5 (HDMI)

Denon AVR set to"TV"


Then the video and audio flash on and off several times before it settle down.


Before I got the 3808, I was using an older Denon but HDMI from STB was directly to TV, and didn't have an issue.


Anyone have any ideas on how to reduce the "handshaking"?


----------



## sjadelson

Q1:

OK, so I have the Denon set to DPLIIx for most things. I was playing back a 60s-era TV show DVD, and the input is correctly listed as stereo (actually remixed mono) and output as 7 speaker out. But it SOUNDED more like the original mono than anything else, with the non-center speakers putting out next to nothing. Is this expected?


Q2:

So I changed it to 7ch speaker, and it was a little "wide", but more like I expected. OK. I put in another 70s-era TV, still 7ch. At least we're consistent.


And THEN a 5.1 input, and it's back to DPLIIx. What's going on here? Does the Denon keep a setting per input AND per audio source type???


----------



## GPowers

I was getting excited about purchasing the 3808. Then I found ot the the 3808 only support 8 ohm speakers. Well I have Polk LSi9 speakers, they are 4 ohm. So I'm screwed. All i can do is look for a different sound processor. I can not afford to change the speakers.


Any ideas or comments using 4 ohm speakers on the 3808.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12962994
> 
> 
> I was getting excited about purchasing the 3808. Then I found ot the the 3808 only support 8 ohm speakers. Well I have Polk LSi9 speakers, they are 4 ohm. So I'm screwed. All i can do is look for a different sound processor. I can not afford to change the speakers.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or comments using 4 ohm speakers on the 3808.




Unless you play it at EXTREMELY HIGH volume for LONG periods of time, I don't think it will matter. I know quite a few people (on the Axiom Audio forum) that run 3808's with 4Ohm speakers.


----------



## jerrymbraun

Folks-- I'm sure this will fall into the "dumb question" category, so please bear with me. Just configured an AVR-3808 this weekend with a Samsung Blu-Ray player and Verizon FIOS STB, both attached via HDMI. My Blu-Ray player is configured to pass thru the bitstream and not to decode DTS-HD or the other supported formats.


I believe I may have read a thread here suggesting that not all codecs are passed thru an HDMI cable and that I also should be using Coax or TOSLink in concert with HDMI. Is this true, and should I also be using one of these cables for audio? My assumption was that all I needed to use for optimal audio and video was the HDMI cable.


Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerrymbraun* /forum/post/12963110
> 
> 
> Folks-- I'm sure this will fall into the "dumb question" category, so please bear with me. Just configured an AVR-3808 this weekend with a Samsung Blu-Ray player and Verizon FIOS STB, both attached via HDMI. My Blu-Ray player is configured to pass thru the bitstream and not to decode DTS-HD or the other supported formats.
> 
> 
> I believe I may have read a thread here suggesting that not all codecs are passed thru an HDMI cable and that I also should be using Coax or TOSLink in concert with HDMI. Is this true, and should I also be using one of these cables for audio? My assumption was that all I needed to use for optimal audio and video was the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerry



HDMI will carry everything. You don't need coax/TOSLINK unless the source doesn't support HDMI.


----------



## Bugg77

So I am a couple months away from buying a new AVR and I need help deciding between the 3808, Onkyo 805, and Onkyo 875.


My setup is:

Display - Sony KDL-46XBR2

Speakers - Def. Tech. Mythos 2/3/Gems

PVR - DirecTV HR20

DVD - Phillips DSR-708 (Soon to be replaced by a BD player)


I'm no audiophile, but I do want high quality audio. I do still watch some SD content so it would be nice to have a better upscaler/deinterlacer than what is in my Sony XBR2.


Here is my Pro/Con list for each AVR. Since you folks are owners of these devices, I'd like your input on what issues or strengths I may have missed.

*875*

Pro: Reon, VLSC (Is it that big of a deal?), 4 HDMI In, THX Ultra2 Rated

Con: Audio Delay/Lip Sync issues, No Ethernet, > $1200

*805*

Pro: 
Con: Audio Delay/Lip Sync issues, 3 HDMI, No 1080p upscaling, No Ethernet

*3808*

Pro: Assignable inputs, 4 HDMI, Ethernet, USB, better GUI, Time Based Correction

Con: Faroudja, Not THX Ultra2 Rated, > $1300


Thanks for the help.


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12963077
> 
> 
> Unless you play it at EXTREMELY HIGH volume for LONG periods of time, I don't think it will matter. I know quite a few people (on the Axiom Audio forum) that run 3808's with 4Ohm speakers.



On my current Sony DA777ES i never exceed more the 50% volume, so i should be OK then.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerrymbraun* /forum/post/12963110
> 
> 
> Folks-- I'm sure this will fall into the "dumb question" category, so please bear with me. Just configured an AVR-3808 this weekend with a Samsung Blu-Ray player and Verizon FIOS STB, both attached via HDMI. My Blu-Ray player is configured to pass thru the bitstream and not to decode DTS-HD or the other supported formats.
> 
> 
> I believe I may have read a thread here suggesting that not all codecs are passed thru an HDMI cable and that I also should be using Coax or TOSLink in concert with HDMI. Is this true, and should I also be using one of these cables for audio? My assumption was that all I needed to use for optimal audio and video was the HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerry



HDMI is all you need. Since your AVR is capable of decoding all the codecs (DTS Master Audio, for example), you should bitstream everything from your player.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/12963275
> 
> 
> So I am a couple months away from buying a new AVR and I need help deciding between the 3808, Onkyo 805, and Onkyo 875.
> 
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> Display - Sony KDL-46XBR2
> 
> Speakers - Def. Tech. Mythos 2/3/Gems
> 
> PVR - DirecTV HR20
> 
> DVD - Phillips DSR-708 (Soon to be replaced by a BD player)
> 
> 
> I'm no audiophile, but I do want high quality audio. I do still watch some SD content so it would be nice to have a better upscaler/deinterlacer than what is in my Sony XBR2.
> 
> 
> Here is my Pro/Con list for each AVR. Since you folks are owners of these devices, I'd like your input on what issues or strengths I may have missed.
> 
> *875*
> 
> Pro: Reon, VLSC (Is it that big of a deal?), 4 HDMI In, THX Ultra2 Rated
> 
> Con: Audio Delay/Lip Sync issues, No Ethernet, > $1200
> 
> *805*
> 
> Pro:
> Con: Audio Delay/Lip Sync issues, 3 HDMI, No 1080p upscaling, No Ethernet
> 
> *3808*
> 
> Pro: Assignable inputs, 4 HDMI, Ethernet, USB, better GUI, Time Based Correction
> 
> Con: Faroudja, Not THX Ultra2 Rated, > $1300
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Onkyos run hot, minus in my book. Of course, you're going to get somewhat biased answers in this thread. Although I don't think running hot is simply a matter of opinion. But here's my opinion part of the whole thing: At this price point, the Denon whups up on the Onyko.


----------



## MacHaggis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12963319
> 
> 
> On my current Sony DA777ES i never exceed more the 50% volume, so i should be OK then.



I have the Axiom M80s, which have the 4ohm impedance and they work well with the 3808.


You should have no problems, and if you ever crank up the volume to the point where the amp circuitry overheats, there is a safety shutoff mechanism built in. I doubt that will ever happen, however.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/12963275
> 
> 
> So I am a couple months away from buying a new AVR and I need help deciding between the 3808, Onkyo 805, and Onkyo 875...
> 
> 
> I'm no audiophile, but I do want high quality audio. I do still watch some SD content so it would be nice to have a better upscaler/deinterlacer than what is in my Sony XBR2.



- This board is going to be biased, but I chose the Denon based on the inputs and audio quality, plus Audyssey. I think that video scalers are overrated in general unless your display is horrid at scaling. The only real benefit is for 480i and 480p sources, which are not going to look great with any scaler.


The Sony XBR2 should have a good scaler and should handle 720p and 1080i fine from any source. If you sent it a 1080p source, then it would display it as is.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/12915125
> 
> 
> Called up Denon today to complain about the Network Audio feature and unfortunately I wasn't given much good news. In fact they actually confirmed the receiver has trouble with large libraries. One tech there apparently reports that the receiver times out and stops working when dealing with around 1500 albums. I've got about 3000 so unfortunately when I go to play musing through the network with music shared from Media Player 11 and Vista I just get a black screen. The Xbox 360 and the Roku work perfectly of course.
> 
> 
> The latest firmware doesn't resolve anything either. Hopefully though if enough people call in and complain it'll get resolved. It's the only feature of this awesome receiver that I can personally find fault with.
> 
> 
> In the mean time the solution I've found is to limit the amount of music being shared out to the Denon specifically, sadly the only way I could do this is by telling it to only share 4 and 5 star rated music.



i have to agree with your findings. i found that when i used hte streaming function of this device, that a LOT of my albums / mp3's were missing. hopefully denon can fix that sooner or later (and yes, the 360 worked flawlessly for a UPnP client)


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/12920537
> 
> 
> Let me know what you find out... getting another Linksys WRT54G seems like the cheapest route... although the Buffalo solution would be the easiest.



getting a DLink DNS-323 would be cheaper than a buffalo. but you need to purchase twonky media streamer for it (but thats only $20)


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12962994
> 
> 
> Any ideas or comments using 4 ohm speakers on the 3808.



You could add impedance matching between the speakers and the reciever.


----------



## fickle

is jason (i think its jason) from melbourne still checking these forums? if so, can you PM me about costs (i am convincing a person to buy a 3808)..


----------



## jegesq




> Quote:
> I have the "Digital Input" set to "Opt 1" which is correct. The manual indicates that you can choose the audio input separate from the HDMI, or at least I'm interpreting it that way. The reason I want to do it this way is the HDMI audio discards a lot of information like HDCD, Dolby Digital, DTS, etc. Whereas the traditional Digital Audio (Coax and Optical) do not. Plus as I noted earlier "if I switch to TV or something else, then choose assign, then go back to DVD and choose assign again I get sound for about 1-2 seconds then nothing."



Actually, you've got it backwards. HDMI will transfer the entire DTS, DD, Dolby HD, etc. If you use optical or coax, you'll only get the "core" of the DTS/DD, not the HD audio streams.


The advantage to using HDMI 1.3 is that you are able to transfer the entire bitstream audio track of the source. Can't do that with Coax or Optical, and the audio will be down-converted.


You're really better off just keeping it simple and using HDMI for all your connections. If you have a Bluray or HD DVD source, or your cable box is HDMI, then you should use that rather than trying to mix HDMI/optical/coax.


This is from the HiDef Digest article explaining the differences between HDMI 1.3 and coax/optical when trying to decode a source with the newer Dolby True HD and DTS Master Audio codecs. Hope this helps:


"Perhaps the single most confusing aspect of HDMI 1.3 is its support for high-resolution audio formats such as Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD, all of which require more bandwidth (and copy protection) than can be transmitted over the old digital coaxial or Toslink optical audio connections that were sufficient for Standard-Def DVD. If using one of those cable types, the HD DVD or Blu-ray player will downconvert the DD+, TrueHD, or DTS-HD signal to standard Dolby Digital or DTS quality. In order to benefit from the full high-resolution quality of these formats, the player must be connected by either HDMI or multi-channel analog."


----------



## mrlogs

Just got my 3808 yesterday (By the way, it was well boxed from 6th Ave, and no dents & scratches







..)..I was wondering, before I do anything, I want to see if the firmware is up to date, or if it needs updating...How do I verify the firmware version?..I know I need to have it connected to the TV (I guess either the HDMI or the S-Video cable needs to be connected to see the 3808's menus, etc...) Where in the menu, etc, does it say what firmware version is currently in the unit?...

Thanks in advance!...Tom


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12965010
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 yesterday (By the way, it was well boxed from 6th Ave, and no dents & scratches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..)..I was wondering, before I do anything, I want to see if the firmware is up to date, or if it needs updating...How do I verify the firmware version?...Where in the menu, etc, does it say what firmware version is currently in the unit?...



You may not need a firmware update _at this time_. According to an instructional document on Denon's website posted in late December, units with serial numbers ending in xxxxx17331 and above already have the new firmware. It's a good idea, however, to check now and then for updates. You can usually get first word of such things from this forum.


----------



## jegesq

s2silber:


Visit the Denon website to download their guide with instructions on how to update the firmware. If I were you, I would NOT attempt a firmware upgrade without having those instructions in hand. The instructions will also tell you how to check for the current firmware on your 3808CI, which is done by turning off the unit and then turning on the "Master Power" button while simultaneously holding down the "Select" and "Return" buttons on the front panel of the unit-- this will cause the unit's screen to blink several times, and it will then display a series of numbers. Depending upon your serial number, and the series of numbers shown on the display, you will then know whether you can upgrade or whether the firmware is the most current available.


BTW, you do not need to have the 3808 connected to a television to do the firmware upgrade. The on screen display is not used during the upgrade process. You do, however, need a working internet connection for the 3808.


Download the firmware instructions at http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIF...te-Web1128.pdf (It's found also under "Support" at Denon's website). Again, DO NOT attempt a firmware upgrade unless you've read and become familiar with this document.


----------



## mrlogs

Thanks for the very helpful (& quick!) reply ..I'll go to the Denon Web Site & download the information!...


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/12965010
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 yesterday (By the way, it was well boxed from 6th Ave, and no dents & scratches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..)..I was wondering, before I do anything, I want to see if the firmware is up to date, or if it needs updating...How do I verify the firmware version?..I know I need to have it connected to the TV (I guess either the HDMI or the S-Video cable needs to be connected to see the 3808's menus, etc...) Where in the menu, etc, does it say what firmware version is currently in the unit?...
> 
> Thanks in advance!...Tom


 http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIF...te-Web1128.pdf 


Read the Firmware manual for the 3808, it tells you how to check your firmware version.


All OSD menus are also displayed on the Receiver, you do NOT need a TV to use the Denon at all (you only get 2-3 lines of menus on the Receiver and a lot more info on the tv, but it is navigable from the Denon)


I don't think you can see the firmware version OSD on a Monitor, only on the Receiver itself.



(edit: GMTA)


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/12963275
> 
> *3808*
> 
> Pro: Assignable inputs, 4 HDMI, Ethernet, USB, “better” GUI, Time Based Correction,


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/12965739
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIF...te-Web1128.pdf
> 
> 
> Read the Firmware manual for the 3808, it tells you how to check your firmware version.
> 
> 
> All OSD menus are also displayed on the Receiver, you do NOT need a TV to use the Denon at all (you only get 2-3 lines of menus on the Receiver and a lot more info on the tv, but it is navigable from the Denon)
> 
> 
> I don't think you can see the firmware version OSD on a Monitor, only on the Receiver itself.
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: GMTA)




Thanks again for the very helpful reply!..


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Munchdog* /forum/post/12964396
> 
> 
> Anyone with a 3808, PS3, and Pirates of the Carrib 3? To me the audio sounds somewhat garbled when comoing from the center channel - I'm not sure if it's the accents or my audio setup. I have the PS3 set to do Bitstream, I've flipped through all of the audio settings on the Denon, and none sound that clear to me. Watching this movie, me and the gf had a hard time understanding alot of the dialogue.
> 
> 
> Help, what have I done wrong???



Most likely you need to use Audyssy (again)? I played PotC I and it was pretty garbled. Redid my speakers, making the room COMPLETELY quiet (turned off the heat in the house, even removed the clock from the room. After that, MUCH better.


----------



## JackStraw2

well, i finally pulled the trigger on the denon 3808, plus added a denon 2930ci. steve from electronics expo was super nice, and gave me a good deal. he said their receivers have the latest firmware update, so we will see on that. i am sure i'll be posting lots of questions here in the next few weeks while i set this mother up.


----------



## JonW747

If you have the current firmware you can go in to the options menu via the GUI and select check for upgrade. You can also invoke a firmware upgrade via the web interface and the manual setup option(3) menu.


If you don't see these options, then you have older firmware and should follow the directions for updating via the front panel.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/12966866
> 
> 
> If you have the current firmware you can go in to the options menu via the GUI and select check for upgrade. You can also invoke a firmware upgrade via the web interface and the manual setup option(3) menu.
> 
> 
> If you don't see these options, then you have older firmware and should follow the directions for updating via the front panel.



I could be wrong but if you have the latest firmware then I don't think you see the option to update it via the web interface anymore.


----------



## indianrider

Can anyone PM what they paid at 6th ave for the 3808 recently? The web prices look very high. Thanks.


----------



## COEX-Pilot

Well, I finally decided to order a 3808 to replace my aging Yamaha 3090! Gave Steve a call at EE (see above threads for his direct line number). He's a real pleasure to business with and of course one always feels on could have done better I'm pleased with my deal.


Now, I'll have to re-read the billions of posts here (again) to make sure I set this thing up properly. Thanks everyone for sharing such a great and useful amount of information about this receiver.


Will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/12963993
> 
> 
> You could add impedance matching between the speakers and the reciever.



What king of product is this impedance matching?


Does it effect the quality of the sound?


----------



## RedRedSuit

Tip: If you plan to plug your 3808CI into a router, do NOT have UPnP enabled on the router. It can screw every other device in the network until you unplug the receiver and power cycle the router.


Thank you, Denon support.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12962994
> 
> 
> I was getting excited about purchasing the 3808. Then I found ot the the 3808 only support 8 ohm speakers. Well I have Polk LSi9 speakers, they are 4 ohm. So I'm screwed. All i can do is look for a different sound processor. I can not afford to change the speakers.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or comments using 4 ohm speakers on the 3808.



Actually, the 3808 is rated for 6 ohm loads. I run mine with a mix of 8ohm and 4ohm speakers and haven't had any problems.


----------



## silverfox9142

The main remote is, at best, marginal. Out of the box it seemed to work but for the last few days I can't get it to work. I toggle the "amp" until I get to zone 1 but that doesn't seem to help. Actually, all I want to do is set up the presets for FM stations and after that I'll just use my Harmony 880 but until that I need to use the remote. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/12968438
> 
> 
> The main remote is, at best, marginal. Out of the box it seemed to work but for the last few days I can't get it to work. I toggle the "amp" until I get to zone 1 but that doesn't seem to help. Actually, all I want to do is set up the presets for FM stations and after that I'll just use my Harmony 880 but until that I need to use the remote. Any suggestions?



I really like the remote, but I can see where some people might not. I found it much easier to setup my FM presets using the HTTP interface. Assigning station names and presets was much easier than trying to use the GUI on the 3808 itself.


----------



## 6.5Grendel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12967893
> 
> 
> Actually, the 3808 is rated for 6 ohm loads. I run mine with a mix of 8ohm and 4ohm speakers and haven't had any problems.



I agree,

My Mains are 4 ohm and the rest 8 ohm also I have been running them on an old Onkyo with out issue like you.


Hooked up my Denon 3808 yesterday night and they work fine but I wouldn't run them at high vol for extended times just like the manual states.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COEX-Pilot* /forum/post/12967199
> 
> 
> Well, I finally decided to order a 3808 to replace my aging Yamaha 3090! Gave Steve a call at EE (see above threads for his direct line number). He's a real pleasure to business with and of course one always feels one could have done better, I'm pleased with my deal.



After extensive contemplation, consultation and calculation, I too finally summoned enough steely resolve to try to hammer out a deal for this prize of a receiver with the honorable Mr. "Steve" at Electronics Expo. My seemingly endless deliberations and intense interrogation must have been punishing for this well-meaning gentleman. Yet after the dust settled and we were both bent with exhaustion, we had struck an agreement that in a few days will make me the proud owner of a new Denon AVR 3808CI.

So, if you're ready to pull the trigger on what nearly all testimony in this thread demonstrates to be a world class receiver, then give Steve a call at 1-848-248-3498.


Now, if I can only unload my current Denon AVR 3806 that's in mint condition at a fair price on ********* or Videogon.com, my life will be complete.


----------



## JUICE 5150

Could you guys please take a moment and pm me the prices and locations that you are finding this receiver. I'm ready to order it. Thank you for your time. JUICE


----------



## RedRedSuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JUICE 5150* /forum/post/12969466
> 
> 
> Could you guys please take a moment and pm me the prices and locations that you are finding this receiver. I'm ready to order it. Thank you for your time. JUICE



Call 6ave.com. Ask them if they have any specials on 3808ci. They have had some amazing deals, like $1,099 shipped.


----------



## RedRedSuit

I just got a 3808CI. It's plugged into a 1080p TV (Sony XBR2, 46"). Into one of the HDMI ports is plugged a Comcast/Motorola DVR set top box.


I want 3808CI to deinterlace/upscale any 480i signal coming from the SD channels of the Comcast box, into 1080p. For that matter, I want to see how it performs with 1080i->1080p deinterlacing of HD content. The receiver can do these things, right?


I think I've set all the options properly:


MANUAL SELECT / HDMI

i/p Scaler AtoH & HtoH

Resolution 1080p (also tried Auto, same result)

Progressive Mode AUTO

Aspect Full

Color Space YCbCr

RGB Range Normal

Auto Lip Sync ON

Audio TV (for now... no speakers, yet)


SOURCE SELECT / DVR

Video convert ON


Right?


Nevertheless, my display shows it's receiving 480i when I switch to an SD channel on the Comcast box, or 1080i on any HD channel.


Under HDMI INFORMATION, I see that it knows my TV supports 1080p/60 (and all the other resolutions). Nevertheless, it shows that the HDMI signal is either "480i->480i" or "1080i->1080i," as if it refuses to upscale/deinterlace. Any idea why?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12969814
> 
> 
> Call 6ave.com. Ask them if they have any specials on 3808ci. They have had some amazing deals, like $1,099 shipped.



And ask them if they have any in stock.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sjadelson* /forum/post/12942173
> 
> 
> 
> My PS3 is set up the opposite way, HDMI audio (only) and component video, but that's switched by the PS3, not the 3808ci.



sjadelson-

Curious as to why you chose to hook up this way? I remember choosing optical or HDMI on the PS3, so there must be a choice for component?


----------



## Toadkiller

Better yet if you want a place that has them in stock then call Electronics Expo that has them at the same price. Talk to steve, his direct number is: 1-848-248-3498


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/12971797
> 
> 
> Better yet if you want a place that has them in stock then call Electronics Expo that has them at the same price. Talk to steve, his direct number is: 1-848-248-3498



Do you recommend getting an extended warranty on any receiver?


----------



## David6ave

more 3808CIs came in today


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaramill* /forum/post/12971815
> 
> 
> Do you recommend getting an extended warranty on any receiver?



I got it on mine just because Steve gave me a great deal on the 6 year. Call him and see what he can do for you.


----------



## mrlogs

Got mine from 6th Av yesterday..upgraded the firmware from ver. 01.28 to ver 01.57 this evening..will continue with the "install" (unhooking the 3802 & hooking-up the 3808)..this weekend....The saga continues


----------



## tumult

so I've got this new kick arse denon 3808 and now my installer tells me that I don't have enough inputs on it








I've reviewed this a few times and also can't find a solution with only using the denon. So, I'm hoping some of the immortals on this board can help out. Here's are the sources along with video/audio connections. The denon is just powering a dedicated theater.


2 tivo hd's: component out/optical

1 dvd changer: component out/coax

1 xbox: component/optical

1 xbox360: hdmi

1 ps3: hdmi

1 htc(c4) component/stereo

camera system just video (composite)


if it matters, there's an 8x8 switcher for component, but it doesn't switch digital audio. the tivos, dvd changer, htc, and camera system are distributed to the rest of the house throught the switcher. any help is appreciated.


thanks,


tum


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tumult* /forum/post/12972447
> 
> 
> if it matters, there's an 8x8 switcher for component, but it doesn't switch digital audio. the tivos, dvd changer, htc, and camera system are distributed to the rest of the house throught the switcher. any help is appreciated



- I have a similiar situation. Too many component devices. I use the Audio Authority 1154A. It automatically switches component sources (4) and digital audio (toslink/coaxial). At the least, you could use it to switch the video game systems.


----------



## RedRedSuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12969957
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808CI. It's plugged into a 1080p TV (Sony XBR2, 46"). Into one of the HDMI ports is plugged a Comcast/Motorola DVR set top box.
> 
> 
> I want 3808CI to deinterlace/upscale any 480i signal coming from the SD channels of the Comcast box, into 1080p. For that matter, I want to see how it performs with 1080i->1080p deinterlacing of HD content. The receiver can do these things, right?
> 
> 
> I think I've set all the options properly:
> 
> 
> MANUAL SELECT / HDMI
> 
> i/p Scaler AtoH & HtoH
> 
> Resolution 1080p (also tried Auto, same result)
> 
> Progressive Mode AUTO
> 
> Aspect Full
> 
> Color Space YCbCr
> 
> RGB Range Normal
> 
> Auto Lip Sync ON
> 
> Audio TV (for now... no speakers, yet)
> 
> 
> SOURCE SELECT / DVR
> 
> Video convert ON
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, my display shows it's receiving 480i when I switch to an SD channel on the Comcast box, or 1080i on any HD channel.
> 
> 
> Under HDMI INFORMATION, I see that it knows my TV supports 1080p/60 (and all the other resolutions). Nevertheless, it shows that the HDMI signal is either "480i->480i" or "1080i->1080i," as if it refuses to upscale/deinterlace. Any idea why?



Believe it or not, it was the "Sound: TV" setting that was doing it. I guess it doesn't like to upscale into the TV if it's also sending sound to it, for whatever reason. That was just a temporary thing until I get my speakers in, so no big deal.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tumult* /forum/post/12972447
> 
> 
> so I've got this new kick arse denon 3808 and now my installer tells me that I don't have enough inputs on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reviewed this a few times and also can't find a solution with only using the denon. So, I'm hoping some of the immortals on this board can help out. Here's are the sources along with video/audio connections. The denon is just powering a dedicated theater.
> 
> 
> 2 tivo hd's: component out/optical
> 
> 1 dvd changer: component out/coax
> 
> 1 xbox: component/optical
> 
> 1 xbox360: hdmi
> 
> 1 ps3: hdmi
> 
> 1 htc(c4) component/stereo
> 
> camera system just video (composite)
> 
> 
> if it matters, there's an 8x8 switcher for component, but it doesn't switch digital audio. the tivos, dvd changer, htc, and camera system are distributed to the rest of the house throught the switcher. any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> tum



For the TiVo HD boxes just get an HDMI switch. This is what I use with my Series 3 TiVos. You can get one from monoprice. Plus the one cable covers you for audio and video. No point in using component and optical when one cable will do the work of 4.

Anyway the switch will allow you to use just one input. And since switch will be used with just the TiVoHD boxes, any video settings will work work for both devices.


----------



## tai4de2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6.5Grendel* /forum/post/12968833
> 
> 
> I agree,
> 
> My Mains are 4 ohm and the rest 8 ohm also I have been running them on an old Onkyo with out issue like you.
> 
> 
> Hooked up my Denon 3808 yesterday night and they work fine but I wouldn't run them at high vol for extended times just like the manual states.



I run my 3808 with a mixture of 4, 6, and 8 ohm speakers (the fronts are 4 ohm, sides 6, rears 8).


I've never had a problem, and regularly run loud during movies and TV for hours on end.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/12970129
> 
> 
> sjadelson-
> 
> Curious as to why you chose to hook up this way? I remember choosing optical or HDMI on the PS3, so there must be a choice for component?



My screen predates HDMI by a year, so I have do component-in. And yes, there is an option on the PS3 to send audio only via HDMI and video via component.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12967496
> 
> 
> What king of product is this impedance matching?


 http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?...me=MCMProducts 


I'm not sure if there's a standalone version, without the volume control, but there probably is. I'm using these (in wall) for whole house audio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12967496
> 
> 
> Does it effect the quality of the sound?



Shouldn't, it's just presenting more impedance to the amp to reduce the load on it.


----------



## cydog3

Help needed


ok I have my channel level figured out if Iset the DB manual with sound meter and use the remote t ochange inputs everything works fine . But as soon as I user the quick select on the front of the receiver it goes back to the audessey settings . I tested it over a few days and it is what is reseeting it.


Anyone help me out with this please as its fustrating but atleast I can reproduce at will now


Thanks


----------



## GoCaps

I got the same deal from Steve at Electronics Expo. Ships today. Great experience so far.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/12973439
> 
> 
> Help needed
> 
> 
> ok I have my channel level figured out if Iset the DB manual with sound meter and use the remote t ochange inputs everything works fine . But as soon as I user the quick select on the front of the receiver it goes back to the audessey settings . I tested it over a few days and it is what is reseeting it.
> 
> 
> Anyone help me out with this please as its fustrating but atleast I can reproduce at will now
> 
> 
> Thanks



Try re-saving the quick select after setting the channel levels.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12972579
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, it was the "Sound: TV" setting that was doing it. I guess it doesn't like to upscale into the TV if it's also sending sound to it, for whatever reason. That was just a temporary thing until I get my speakers in, so no big deal.



Thanks Red. I'm also considering the 3808 and in combo with a 46" XBR2. It's great to know that you managed to get it working.


I'm a computer geek and the ethernet functionality is really appealing to me! I probably wouldn't do a lot with it, but I can't help but like that it's there! Although, what's up with the lack of JPEG support?? Is that really such a big deal to support displaying an image? Is this likely to be added in a future firmware update?


----------



## sydney_panther

Picked up my Denon AVR3808 last weekend and have finally managed to connect it all up for a small test run. My Krix speakers (Aussie brand) now sound fantastic and full of life when compared with the Yamaha rxv861 which i was running previously. I am also impressed with GUI and the ability to fine tune the amp without having to spend hours studying the manual.

However, all my excitement fizzled very quickly when i lost audio via the amp whilst watching a DVD on a scene with some very loud explosions and about 95% of the way through the movie. Volume level was set at about -25db. It did not shut down entirely, as there was no "red ring of death" and only video was streaming through it to the tv. However when switching to the cable tv source audio was present through the avr. Also checked if the amp was hot to touch and can say it wasnt hot though just warmish. I then proceeded to switch it off as per the manual and waited for an hour.When i switched it back on i still had no instantaneous audio on DVD playback, though switching to other components audio was on. Funny thing was that the audio mysteriously and suddenly came back on after a few minutes or so from when i had switched the amp back on and selected DVD source. The amp sits in an av cabinet with about 125mm clearance from the top of the amp to the shelf above it and out of habit i always leave the cabinet door open whilst running. To make matters worse this morning, switched the amp on again and still no audio but also have no GUI as well!!!

My Krix speakers are rated at a nominal 6 Ohm and set on the avr as large speakers. I know these speakers can handle high loads without any problems. My sub is not connected at the moment as i am presently recabling my living room and the avr is set to "no" sub. My dvd player is connected via component and digital coax cables and accordingly assigned on the avr and have rechecked these settings through the GUI. I have rechecked all my speaker connections and could not find any evidence of shorting.

I have not yet checked the firmware version however i do know the manufacture date of the amp is pre December 2007 as on the packaging to the local distributor the invoice was dated 7/12/2007.

Do i have the avr set incorrectly and why would my GUI just drop out even though i have used it 50+ times so far?

Any help or hints would be appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## rbouch8828




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/12971797
> 
> 
> Better yet if you want a place that has them in stock then call Electronics Expo that has them at the same price. Talk to steve, his direct number is: 1-848-248-3498



I just looked at the EE website and they are showing the 3808 at $2 under list. That's a long way from $1,098.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbouch8828* /forum/post/12976178
> 
> 
> I just looked at the EE website and they are showing the 3808 at $2 under list. That's a long way from $1,098.




Got mine @ 6th Ave..Most show MSRP..You have to call to get the sale price as they cannot post them....Just an FYI...


----------



## maverikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbouch8828* /forum/post/12976178
> 
> 
> I just looked at the EE website and they are showing the 3808 at $2 under list. That's a long way from $1,098.



Call the number.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaramill* /forum/post/12971815
> 
> 
> Do you recommend getting an extended warranty on any receiver?



Receivers are a very picky piece of hardware. If you just look down the top grate you can see there are ton's of electrical components to it. People have had small things like a single channel/speaker go out, there's nothing you can really do about that yourself except have a professional repair it.


Denon has a sweet 2 year warranty on the Receiver, but spending $1,000+ on it, I'd like a little more piece of mind then the possibility of buying a new one after 2 years.


With 6th Ave they offered a 3 year extension so I jumped on it (sub-$70) but unfortunately it was a Mack Camera warranty which I haven't heard great things about, but hey.. it still is a warranty and they do come through sometimes.


You'll hear people swear that you should never get a BestBuy warranty or whatnot on anything you buy.. but in today's society we have throw-away economics.. devices are actually designed to break after a set period of time, laptop batteries make it to that 1-year mark and then quit.. it's no coincidence.. so spending a few tens-of-dollars for 3 more years of what _should_ work "forever" is something I have no problem doing.


----------



## aaronwt

I got the extended warranty with my 3808 from Best Buy. It was around $150 for 4 years.

Recently I got full value, $500 for an A1 HD DVD player that was purchased in April 2006 becasue I had the extended warranty. That is the reason I got my 3808 at BestBuy. I had that $500 giftcard for a product that was worth less than $100 so it got the price down below what other places had it for. I also had 10% off and 3 years no interest which also made it a good deal. But without that $500 giftcard for my A1 player I would have gone through 6th Ave.


----------



## gjl148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sydney_panther* /forum/post/12975112
> 
> 
> Picked up my Denon AVR3808 last weekend and have finally managed to connect it all up for a small test run. My Krix speakers (Aussie brand) now sound fantastic and full of life when compared with the Yamaha rxv861 which i was running previously. I am also impressed with GUI and the ability to fine tune the amp without having to spend hours studying the manual.
> 
> However, all my excitement fizzled very quickly when i lost audio via the amp whilst watching a DVD on a scene with some very loud explosions.... It did not shut down entirely,.....



I am planning to go for a Denon AVR3808. Its price has become more affordable recently as mentioned in this forum. Even J&R has a nice drop if you call. However, its audio and GUI problem just reported worries me. It reminds me of the GUI crash that disappointed CNET's reviewer. Then the GUI issue is not a mere coincidence. Shall I still go ahead and order it? What do you owners think? Greatly appreciate yr comments!


----------



## mrlogs

I'm not sure..but weren't some/most of the issues addressed with the latest firmware update?..I'm sure others will comment on this...


----------



## Erock1

Can anyone with a DLP display that is also using the 3808 let me know if there are any macroblocking issues. I'm looking for actual experience and the more replies the better










I'm thinking of purchasing a Sammy HLT-6189S, that's why I would really like to know. I've searched the threads and there is only a bit if discussion at the very beginning but it's all talk about past issues with Denon's use of the Faroudja chip and not specific to connecting the 3808 with a DLP display

TIA,

Erock


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rbouch8828* /forum/post/12976178
> 
> 
> I just looked at the EE website and they are showing the 3808 at $2 under list. That's a long way from $1,098.



Like others have already said you have to call to get the low price. I have listed Steve's phone number in a couple of different posts now.


----------



## bplewis24

Is there anybody in this thread that has the following:


Denon 3808 (or another Denon that is HDMI 1.3)

PS3

HD DVD or Blu-ray player that allows for bitstream output of Dolby Truehd

(example: Sammy 1400 or HD-A35...I think)


???


I ask because a few Onkyo owners have stated that when using bitstream output from the stand-alone players of TrueHD, it sounds "much" better than when they are using the PS3 and sending TrueHD as decoded PCM, even though theoretically this shouldn't be the case.


Is there anybody that has all 3 of these components and a BD movie with TrueHD that can test on both players? This will also work if you have an HD DVD player with TrueHD output, but in that case you would need two copies of the movie










I ask this question here because, so far, the only people that have been reporting this have been owners of Onkyo machines, which suggests it's at least possible that it's a PS3/Onkyo combination issue.


Brandon


----------



## Larry Hutchinson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Hutchinson* /forum/post/12941370
> 
> 
> 2. I get random audio dropouts on at least my HR10-250 HD TiVo via HDMI. They are infrequent and very short but not acceptable. I have yet to figure out how to force the AVR to use an optical input.



First,I am aware no one cares about this but I just have to vent.


After all kinds of tests, trying optical vs HDMI in for audio (you can not choose optical in for audio when using HDMI in for video, BTW,) I was close to sending the unit back after concluding the HR10-250 was simply incompatible with the Denon. But since the HR10 was the only one of my 4 sources (Blu-ray, S3 TiVo, HR21-700 DirecTV PVR) to show the audio dropout problem and since I could get by with analog in (which you can choose for an HDMI video source,) I decided to keep the 3808.


Now, today I happened to notice that the HDMI status showed the source was 720P. I thought that was odd as I was watching a program recorded from HDNET. So I looked at my settings and saw that I had specified 1080i as my only allowable output mode. But using component to the TV, I verified that it was indeed putting out 720P. So I used the up-arrow key to switch to 1080i.


After that, I tried one of my worst offender recordings for audio dropouts and found flawless audio.


So, I conclude the HR10 was in some sort of goofy mode that made the digital audio out incompatible with the Denon.


Whew!


----------



## davelr

Probably really dumb questions, but...


I have a 3808 coming, supposedly on the truck this afternoon. In the interim I've been reviewing the manual and while I"m perfectly willing to admit my questions are probably pretty dumb, this has to be one of the, ahh, least enlightening manuals I've every read.


Current questions re: speaker setups.


1. Unless you're willing to listen to Zones 2 & 3 as mono, this really isn't a 3 zone unit, right? Since there's only one set of L/R speaker outputs for alternate zone(s) there really are only 2 zones for multi channel. Am I wrong? Has anyone hooked this up in a way that there can actually be 2ch in two alternate areas (zones 2 and 3) even if they can't be played at the same time?


2. Why two (A and B) surround connections? Unless you have a REALLY long viewing room and need to fill the sides with more surround, these would appear to be superfluous. Do any of you guys actually use two sets of surrounds? Is there any other purpose for the A & B surround channels?


Thanks for any thoughts. I'm sure I'll have more of these once I actually get the unit.


----------



## Andrew_B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12981493
> 
> 
> Probably really dumb questions, but...
> 
> 2. Why two (A and B) surround connections? Unless you have a REALLY long viewing room and need to fill the sides with more surround, these would appear to be superfluous. Do any of you guys actually use two sets of surrounds? Is there any other purpose for the A & B surround channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts. I'm sure I'll have more of these once I actually get the unit.



The intended purpose is to have one pair of dipole surrounds for movie watching and a pair of direct radiating speakers for music listening. I would venture most people never plug anything into the B surround channels.


----------



## GMC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12981493
> 
> 
> Why two (A and B) surround connections? Unless you have a REALLY long viewing room and need to fill the sides with more surround, these would appear to be superfluous. Do any of you guys actually use two sets of surrounds? Is there any other purpose for the A & B surround channels?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts. I'm sure I'll have more of these once I actually get the unit.



I use two sets of Surround and two sets of Surround Back channels. One set is Dipole and the other Monopole. One is for music and one for movies. The additional set of Surround Back channels has presented a problem since I got a receiver with auto setup. I'm still in the process of dealing with it.


Greg


----------



## flykid83

If I have a model number that ends in 17362 does that mean I need to update my firmware?


Also I tried holding down the status and the return then hitting the turn on and nothing seems to happen


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flykid83* /forum/post/12982215
> 
> 
> If I have a model number that ends in 17362 does that mean I need to update my firmware?
> 
> 
> Also I tried holding down the status and the return then hitting the turn on and nothing seems to happen



Download the firmware update instructions from the Denon web site and follow.


----------



## cdscc

Real nice guy. And very easy to reach because he has a direct number. 848-248-3498. I paid a bit more than the price mentioned by others because I decided on the 6 year warranty.


Can't wait.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjl148* /forum/post/12978589
> 
> 
> I am planning to go for a Denon AVR3808. Its price has become more affordable recently as mentioned in this forum. Even J&R has a nice drop if you call. However, its audio and GUI problem just reported worries me. It reminds me of the GUI crash that disappointed CNET's reviewer. Then the GUI issue is not a mere coincidence. Shall I still go ahead and order it? What do you owners think? Greatly appreciate yr comments!



The firmware update fixed most of the GUI hang issues that had existed when the CNET review was done. I installed the new firmware as soon as I got the 3808 and then started setting it up. I've never had a GUI crash. Never had the audio problems mentioned either, for that matter. Doesn't mean there aren't more bugs lurking, but just that here's one user who isn't experiencing them.


----------



## flykid83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/12982276
> 
> 
> Download the firmware update instructions from the Denon web site and follow.



When I go into denons site there is no update by 3808


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/12963077
> 
> 
> Unless you play it at EXTREMELY HIGH volume for LONG periods of time, I don't think it will matter. I know quite a few people (on the Axiom Audio forum) that run 3808's with 4Ohm speakers.



You should not worry. I have AXIOM speaker and mix 4/6/8 ohm speakers and I played for 7 straight hours very loud music. NO heat no drop off. NOTHING I can find wrong. No problem. 3808 was well tested by AXIOM lab and most people in the AXIOM forum recommend DENON 3808. I went for it and I love it right now. 1st time DENON owner going for 4 month now. I will never buy another AV brand again. Will stick with DENON. Clean, dynamic, sound full/big and more detail any AV I owned (Yamaha, Onkyo, HK).


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flykid83* /forum/post/12982596
> 
> 
> When I go into denons site there is no update by 3808


 http://usa.denon.com/AVReceiversSupp...mageField.y=12


----------



## Neurorad

It's been 4 weeks since I last asked, without an answer. Several months since I first posed the question (September, I think).


Anyone running Sirius through the 3808, through an external tuner (Conductor, Stilleto, etc)?


Are you able to listen to the digital content through zone 2?


If anyone has any input, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for the optimum 2-zone AVR, in this price range. I wish Denon would partner with Sirius; would make my life easier.










Does anyone use zone 2 for digital content?


Thanks


----------



## flykid83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/12982712
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/AVReceiversSupp...mageField.y=12



Thanks a lot for that information, i just noticed I have the lastest version on my player anyways since my last 5 digits are later then its stated.


----------



## dbacksfan

A couple of 3808 questions...


1) How do you get to the Denon Internet page to control the 3808 via computer? My network connection is up and running -- I'm getting Internet radio and streaming music via Windows Media Player -- but I don't know how to get to the Internet site that controls the functions of the 3808.


2) I got my remotes to control my iPod (so I could view photos and video), but how do I cancel that feature? While in that mode, I lose the ability to control the iPod on my TV monitor (which is much easier when playing music). The instructions only tell you how to enable the "remote iPod" function, not disable it. Can anyone help me with that?


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbacksfan* /forum/post/12982999
> 
> 
> A couple of 3808 questions...
> 
> 
> 1) How do you get to the Denon Internet page to control the 3808 via computer? My network connection is up and running -- I'm getting Internet radio and streaming music via Windows Media Player -- but I don't know how to get to the Internet site that controls the functions of the 3808.
> 
> 
> 2) I got my remotes to control my iPod (so I could view photos and video), but how do I cancel that feature? While in that mode, I lose the ability to control the iPod on my TV monitor (which is much easier when playing music). The instructions only tell you how to enable the "remote iPod" function, not disable it. Can anyone help me with that?



1) I assume you mean the Web page offered up by the 3808's built-in Web server? From your computer (that's attached to the same network as your 3808), just bring up a Web browser and enter in the IP address of the 3808. On my system, that's http://192.168.001.102/ 


Or, if you mean the Denon radio Internet site you can use to set up your Internet radio stations, I don't have that URL handy but its in the manual.


2) I've only messed with the video mode of iPod playback once so don't remember for sure, but I think you just press and hold the Search button on the remote until it switches back to Remote iPod mode (in other words, the same thing you did to get into video mode in the first place).


----------



## JSDearborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12981177
> 
> 
> Is there anybody in this thread that has the following:
> 
> 
> Denon 3808 (or another Denon that is HDMI 1.3)
> 
> PS3
> 
> HD DVD or Blu-ray player that allows for bitstream output of Dolby Truehd
> 
> (example: Sammy 1400 or HD-A35...I think)
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> I ask because a few Onkyo owners have stated that when using bitstream output from the stand-alone players of TrueHD, it sounds "much" better than when they are using the PS3 and sending TrueHD as decoded PCM, even though theoretically this shouldn't be the case.
> 
> 
> Is there anybody that has all 3 of these components and a BD movie with TrueHD that can test on both players? This will also work if you have an HD DVD player with TrueHD output, but in that case you would need two copies of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask this question here because, so far, the only people that have been reporting this have been owners of Onkyo machines, which suggests it's at least possible that it's a PS3/Onkyo combination issue.
> 
> 
> Brandon



I'm at work now but i believe I have my PS3 set to bitstream when playing Blu-Ray discs. And it sounds awesome.


Does the 3808 display TrueHD or just Dolby Digital? Cuz all I get is Dolby Digital. Maybe I'm not getting what I think.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSDearborn* /forum/post/12983473
> 
> 
> I'm at work now but i believe I have my PS3 set to bitstream when playing Blu-Ray discs. And it sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 display TrueHD or just Dolby Digital? Cuz all I get is Dolby Digital. Maybe I'm not getting what I think.



RTFM! You are only getting DD. The PS3 needs to be set to PCM or whatever option to decode TrueHD to PCM. The PS3 cannot bitstream TrueHD or DTS-HD, so your 3808 will never display those. You should see Multichannel PCM. You also have to select the correct soundtrack on the BD.


----------



## dbacksfan

couchMan1,


Worked like a charm! Thanks!


(And I found the Radio Denon site, too -- radiodenon.com)


Cheers!


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12981493
> 
> 
> this has to be one of the, ahh, least enlightening manuals I've every read.



No arguments there. My initial impression was that it was pretty much content free.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12981493
> 
> 
> 1. Unless you're willing to listen to Zones 2 & 3 as mono, this really isn't a 3 zone unit, right?



I believe you can run Zone 3 out to an external amp.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/12981493
> 
> 
> 2. Why two (A and B) surround connections?



7.1 setup is what I think you're seeing there.


The nice thing with the Denon vs. some of the other receivers I've looked at is that you can wire up the speakers for 7.1 and zone 2, and just switch the amp between them. On the others, they allow the assignable amp, but they only give you one set of speaker terminals, so if you want to switch, you have to move cables around.


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/12984011
> 
> 
> 7.1 setup is what I think you're seeing there.
> 
> 
> The nice thing with the Denon vs. some of the other receivers I've looked at is that you can wire up the speakers for 7.1 and zone 2, and just switch the amp between them. On the others, they allow the assignable amp, but they only give you one set of speaker terminals, so if you want to switch, you have to move cables around.



Sorry, no. Surround A and Surround B are the same signal. Back surround output controls EITHER the rear surrounds, or zone two speakers. You can't have both 7.1 in the main zone and directly driven speakers in Zone 2. You CAN have a second (and third) amp driven by the 3808, but you that's it.


----------



## johnstonamerica

just set up my new 3808 and plugged in my sat and dvd into hdmi 1&2 respectively. assigned them to the correct inputs and they are working like a charm via hdmi out to tv.


next I tried my 360 > component in, assigned the vcr to component 1 and renamed it Xbox. But nothing at all semms to happen! I can't get the xbox to come through to save my life... am I doing something wrong?


Thanks!


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnstonamerica* /forum/post/12984597
> 
> 
> just set up my new 3808 and plugged in my sat and dvd into hdmi 1&2 respectively. assigned them to the correct inputs and they are working like a charm via hdmi out to tv.
> 
> 
> next I tried my 360 > component in, assigned the vcr to component 1 and renamed it Xbox. But nothing at all semms to happen! I can't get the xbox to come through to save my life... am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Do you have video conversion turned on? If not, you'll only get component out from component in. If you do have video conversion turned on, are you sure that you've selected the RIGHT component in?


----------



## johnstonamerica

Yep, have conversion turned on and just have it in component 1 right now (and assigned dvr to component 1 and changed name to xbox).. hmmm


----------



## Chrisinvermont

Okay, First off this amp is amazing! I got it in November as part of setting up a new home theatre and I have been constantly tweaking it as construction continues! I originally looked at the 4308 but then realized I was running Cat5 for the TV so I might as well run a line from the router to the amp. I figured the money saved would buy me a Sonus. After last night, the sonus can wait a bit.


I have about 28 gigs of music stored on a HP NAS box. I use Windows XP and Windows Media Player 11. I also belong to Naptser to Go so that my wife and I can sync out MP3 players with most everything on Napster. I finally got the Denon on the network last month. It quickly found the NAS drive and can play any of the music that I ripped from CD, which was about 18 gigs. It would not however play any of the DRM protected WMA's from Napster even though the receiver is rated as a "plays for sure" device. I then went into WMP11 and made sure sharing was turned on. Still no DRM files. The Denon would show the library that I had named in WMP to share, but it was completely empty. I have been looking into solutions since then.


I found information on the Microsoft WMP website yesterday. It listed a set of steps to share your library when it is not located on the computer that you are using WMP11 on. There were a couple of steps but I only needed the first since the NAS box is already open and ready to share with the network. What I had to do was to add a line to the computers registry that allows the sharing of the files located off the machine. It was one quick command that I added with Regedit. I rebooted the computer and then checked the Denon and everything is shared! It is a bit slow scrolling and searching, but then it is over 6,000 songs. I can play all of the DRM protected Napster music fine. Sound quality is very good. Now I just have to program the Logitec 890 for all these new functions.


So with a little work you can share large libraries. Those libraries can also contain DRM protected files. Everything streams well and sounds good. If you are interested this is the link to the website. Just look under the questions for the sharing music located on another machine and follow the steps carefully! This may not be for the feint of heart, you are adding info to the one file that can make or break your computer. I just made sure I cut and pasted to avoid spelling errors!

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...q/sharing.mspx


----------



## johnstonamerica

half way there! I got video from the 360 - to anyone who may have the same problem I had to go into the 360 setup and change output from 1080p to 1080i (had it set to p when I connected directly to my TV before)


now my problem is - no sound! anyone?


----------



## rhyme

Got a good price from Steven at the Expo... based on the recommendations of others on this forum. I would recommend him for a great deal..


His number is 848-238-3498


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12978955
> 
> 
> Can anyone with a DLP display that is also using the 3808 let me know if there are any macroblocking issues. I'm looking for actual experience and the more replies the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing a Sammy HLT-6189S, that's why I would really like to know. I've searched the threads and there is only a bit if discussion at the very beginning but it's all talk about past issues with Denon's use of the Faroudja chip and not specific to connecting the 3808 with a DLP display
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Erock



Please, please doesn't anyone have a DLP display hooked up to a 3808 that is using its scaler that could respond? Denon Jeff said even though he's never seen macroblocking, the 3808 wouldn't cause MB unless the scaler was being used. That's just it, I plan on using the scaling for non-HD cable TV.


----------



## bellerbu

I agree that Steven at Electronics Expo is a good contact for a great price on the 3808. Much lower than the listing on their website. He's very helpful, and can get you fast shipping and a 6 YEAR warranty for hundreds below what you'll pay in stores. Give him a call at 848-248-3498. It doesn't hurt to mention you saw his name on AVSforum.


----------



## rickyc

I have been unable to find information on how to send an active Windows Media Player stream through the 3808CI. My network is working fine - the WMP PC shows up on the Denon and no problem playing stored files, but I'd like to be able to share (forward) an active playback stream to the receiver. Is this possible? Alternatively, is there a way to use streams from websites that require a login to access the stream?


Thanks.


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnstonamerica* /forum/post/12987264
> 
> 
> half way there! I got video from the 360 - to anyone who may have the same problem I had to go into the 360 setup and change output from 1080p to 1080i (had it set to p when I connected directly to my TV before)
> 
> 
> now my problem is - no sound! anyone?



You need the cable with the audio port on the connector that attaches to the 360. Then you run a second cable. Or something like this. Can not remember where i read this, but the person was having the same problem.


----------



## 6speed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6speed* /forum/post/12767798
> 
> 
> I have Denon DVD-2900(480i) and a D* HR-20(1080i) upscaled/deinterlaced to 1080p via a 3808ci to a Mitsubishi WD-65732 and have never seen any type MB,infact my DVD-2900 has never looked better and it's connected to the 3808 by an S-video cable.



This is my reply to your MB question 3 weeks ago...nothing has changed










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12990457
> 
> 
> Please, please doesn't anyone have a DLP display hooked up to a 3808 that is using its scaler that could respond? Denon Jeff said even though he's never seen macroblocking, the 3808 wouldn't cause MB unless the scaler was being used. That's just it, I plan on using the scaling for non-HD cable TV.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/12990457
> 
> 
> Please, please doesn't anyone have a DLP display hooked up to a 3808 that is using its scaler that could respond? Denon Jeff said even though he's never seen macroblocking, the 3808 wouldn't cause MB unless the scaler was being used. That's just it, I plan on using the scaling for non-HD cable TV.



Macro Blocking is not an issue with AVR-3808CI, or at least I have not seen any issue to report. If 3808 induces MB you will get no matter what your display. If you are concerned about MB you should investigate your display and make sure it does not induce any MB.

The i/p scalar in the 3808 is kind of mundane. I finally decided to disable it, I don't see ANY significant difference between what the source is producing vs. what i/p scalar does. In fact, since it does not have a 1080/24p output and if you are watching film based BD the i/p scalar actually passing it through at 1080/60p and with the new pioneer displays the pure Cinema option doesn't work as well.

I also found the 3808 stretch mode optically flawed. If you use its stretch mode and you are watching ticker band at the bottom of the TV (any news channel like CNN) you notice as if they are going through a expand/contract situation and it is very annoying.


----------



## terzaghi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12962994
> 
> 
> I was getting excited about purchasing the 3808. Then I found ot the the 3808 only support 8 ohm speakers. Well I have Polk LSi9 speakers, they are 4 ohm. So I'm screwed. All i can do is look for a different sound processor. I can not afford to change the speakers.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or comments using 4 ohm speakers on the 3808.



I use it with axiom m80's which are 4 ohm speakers.


I also have the surrounds and center channel hooked up which are 6 ohm.


The denon 3808 has had no problem driving these speakers WHATSOEVER.


There are many people on the axiom forums who have this receiver with the 4ohm m80's. Seems to work great for everyone.


----------



## Xae

Finally ordered a 3808ci today from J&R after a month of listening and debating and reading these forums. Couldn't pass up the deal they offered










Goodbye 10+ year old sony htib receiver!


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12992830
> 
> 
> I use it with axiom m80's which are 4 ohm speakers.
> 
> 
> I also have the surrounds and center channel hooked up which are 6 ohm.
> 
> 
> The denon 3808 has had no problem driving these speakers WHATSOEVER.
> 
> 
> There are many people on the axiom forums who have this receiver with the 4ohm m80's. Seems to work great for everyone.



Thanks for the follow-up.


when I first read about the 8ohm only it through me for a loop....


so it is good to hear others are using the 3808 with 4ohm speakers.


At what volume setting do you watch movies 30%, 50% or even higher?


----------



## johnstonamerica




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/12991206
> 
> 
> You need the cable with the audio port on the connector that attaches to the 360. Then you run a second cable. Or something like this. Can not remember where i read this, but the person was having the same problem.



Anyone else here have success hooking up an older 360 (no hdmi) via just the component supplied w/ Xbox - or do I need 2 separate outputs (cords), 1 for video, 1 for sound..


Surely someone here has had success hooking up their 360 through this beast


----------



## Bugg77

You will need a cable for the audio.... Component (YCbCr) is only video.


----------



## johnstonamerica

Thanks Bugg - The 360 comes with the red & white that used to work connected directly to TV, but didn't work for the 3808.


I just solved it by connecting an optical though and it ROCKS!


Just in case anyone else has the same problem at some point


----------



## Infominister

I'm replacing my Denon AVR 3806 with the '3808CI and I'm a bit confused about XM reception. Will I be able to take the _Connect and Play_ XM antenna that I've been using with my AVR 3806 and plug it into the 3808CI to get XM reception? The manual describes needing an XM-Mini Tuner, Home Dock, etc., which I don't have. Isn't the XM tuner built into the receiver, as with the AVR 3806?


----------



## jegesq

s2silber:


You will need to get the XM Mini Tuner/Home Dock. It's only $30 from BB, and you might be able to find it cheaper elsewhere. You can then plug your current antenna into the Home Dock. The 3808 is XM capable, but it doesn't have the tuner built in.


Also, be certain you've got a southern facing window or can locate the antenna facing south. For me, I had problems because the room I've got my 3808CI located in faces only north, and there is a seriously thick wall on the south of the room. The solution I found was to purchase a Delphi XM Signal Repeater ($69.00 direct from Delphi, online). If you use this sort of repeater, your XM antenna plugs into the Delphi, and the repeater uses the 900mhz band to transmit the XM signal to a special repeater antenna which is plugged directly into the Home Dock/Mini Tuner. Works great and allows the flexibility of placing the XM antenna at a considerably longer distance than is possible if tethered to the Home Dock/Mini Tuner.


----------



## rdperl

I have a new 3808ci and am having a problem I have not found described elsewhere (of course in a thread this long, I could have missed it).


I have a Comcast Motorola hd cable box hooked up to the 3808 via component cables (will get a new hdmi box soon), and then am using an older Panasonic 42" 480p monitor, hooked to the component video 1 output... no picture. I can use the standard composite video out to the same monitor and it works, and hooking the cable box to the monitor also works. I can't find anything in the "manual" re: selecting outputs, any ideas?


Rich


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jegesq* /forum/post/12996273
> 
> 
> s2silber:
> 
> 
> You will need to get the XM Mini Tuner/Home Dock. It's only $30 from BB, and you might be able to find it cheaper elsewhere. You can then plug your current antenna into the Home Dock. The 3808 is XM capable, but it doesn't have the tuner built in.
> 
> 
> Also, be certain you've got a southern facing window or can locate the antenna facing south....



Thanks, jegesq. I just spoke with a senior technical manager at one of the satellite radio stores and he told me that I _*can*_ connect the discontinued _Connect and Play_ antenna I've been using with my Denon AVR 3806 right into my new 3808CI. It turns out that the Connect and Play antenna already contains -- inside its base -- its own mini tuner. What XM has done with the new kit is separate out the tuner and antenna to provide portability to other XM-capable receivers. That's an advantage, but in the meantime I can go ahead and use my existing Connect and Play device with the 3808CI.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnstonamerica* /forum/post/12994684
> 
> 
> Thanks Bugg - The 360 comes with the red & white that used to work connected directly to TV, but didn't work for the 3808.
> 
> 
> I just solved it by connecting an optical though and it ROCKS!
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone else has the same problem at some point



Red&White RCA sound is only Stereo (2.1)


Optical or Coax is gonna get you true surround sound (5.1 - 6.1)


HDMI will get you up to 7.1


When faced with that situation again.. don't even consider Red&White


----------



## johnstonamerica

beautiful.. thanks Towerz










yep I'm a noob but learning more every day w/ the help of you guys!


----------



## frank bavaro

has anyone tried to listen to ipod through the front usb connection ?


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdperl* /forum/post/12996310
> 
> 
> I have a new 3808ci and am having a problem I have not found described elsewhere (of course in a thread this long, I could have missed it).
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast Motorola hd cable box hooked up to the 3808 via component cables (will get a new hdmi box soon), and then am using an older Panasonic 42" 480p monitor, hooked to the component video 1 output... no picture. I can use the standard composite video out to the same monitor and it works, and hooking the cable box to the monitor also works. I can't find anything in the "manual" re: selecting outputs, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Rich



It sounds like your Motorola box is set to output 720P or 1080i over component output. Higher res analog is not downconverted over component. You would need to get into your Motorola HD box setup to have it output in 480P as well.


----------



## 007james

Seems like its been a while since there has been a firmware upgrade for the 3808. It would be nice to see the web interface updated for streaming and what about the "new feature"? Has anyone heard about a new firmware upgrade in the works???? Does anyone else experience "volume Jump" when using the remote? It may be my universal remote........


----------



## frank bavaro

thinking of asd-3w for 3808 , BUT , isn't that redundant ?


----------



## sjadelson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/13001821
> 
> 
> Seems like its been a while since there has been a firmware upgrade for the 3808. It would be nice to see the web interface updated for streaming and what about the "new feature"? Has anyone heard about a new firmware upgrade in the works???? Does anyone else experience "volume Jump" when using the remote? It may be my universal remote........



"A while" being like six weeks or something?


From what I can tell about the "new feature" on the manual errata page, Denon is intending that to be a pay-upgrade, like they sometimes do hardware upgrades for a cost.


----------



## rec head

I am not having any success with WMP11 sharing. When I try and turn it on the computer just works for awhile and then nothing happens. I never really like WMP so it hasn't bothered me. I do have TVersity up and running and I can get to my flac files. The only problem is that I can only access the music via the Denon (web interface or OSD.) As everybody probably knows this method blows. It is too slow. I am used to using itunes with an airport and I'm wondering if there is any way to get that kind of ease of use for my flac collection. thanks


----------



## pemarsh

Can this Denon be online wireless??? Or does it need actual physical connections to be online?

Can someone please tell me the advantage/particular use there is by having an AVR being online (other than updates) please?


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/13001821
> 
> 
> Seems like its been a while since there has been a firmware upgrade for the 3808. It would be nice to see the web interface updated for streaming and what about the "new feature"? Has anyone heard about a new firmware upgrade in the works???? Does anyone else experience "volume Jump" when using the remote? It may be my universal remote........



Don't know about a firmware upgrade. I've posted about the volume jump myself a few times, it is annoying. I've asked Denon about allowing the user to configure how fast it jumps up, and am waiting to hear back. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## dpd347

Got my 3808 last week and just got to hooking up the network. I am having a few problems though. I am running it through a Netgear router to my at&t dsl modem. The router works fine when I am on my home pc. It lets me log on to the internet without any problems. As soon as I try the network on my 3808 it boots me off my internet connection. I then have to reset the router to be able to log back on to the internet on my home pc. Any one have any ideas? I would appreciate the help, am new to networking. Thanks


----------



## Fezmid

DPD347: Turn off UPnP on the router -- that's what a few people have said in this thread.


I have another problem. I just bought the receiver today, hooked it up, watched TV for a couple of minutes, then ran it through the auto-calibration, all was well. Then, because I'm in IT, I decided, "I should upgrade the firmware before I start using it." So I go in, update the firmware, wait an hour or so for it to finish... Now the thing seems to have a handshake issue with my Panny AE700 projector! The audio keeps coming in and out, and the screen keeps flashing every couple of seconds, showing a bunch of garbage on it!







I went through and did a hard reset -- but that didn't do anything other than change my settings back to defaults.

















I can view the OSD if I connect via component (haven't figured out how to actually get the video out that way, aside from the OSD, but I don't really care to either). Any idea of something I could be doing wrong? I want to like the receiver, but if I can't figure it out I guess it goes back to the store and I keep my Pioneer Elite 74...


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> I hook up my PS3 to the HDP HDMI jack of the 3808ci and output via HDMI to my TV and haven't had a single handshake problem yet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustang5o* /forum/post/12407368
> 
> 
> x3



Not so lucky here... Based on this though, it makes me think that I might find an answer to my problem in this thread... See my previous post.


----------



## pemarsh

What are peoples opinion of this review from CNET?? I am looking for the best AVR under $2000, and was hoping this was it, until I read this. What are your thoughts?

_Unfortunately, the 1080i deinterlacing performance of the AVR-3808 wasn't up to snuff. We used Silicon Optics HQV test suite on Blu-ray in the Panasonic DMP-BD30, outputting a 1080i signal via HDMI to the AVR-3808, and with HDMI-to-HDMI scaling enabled--which means the receiver was responsible for the 1080i deinterlacing. The AVR-3808 failed both the Video Resolution Loss test and the Film Resolution Loss Test, unable to deliver full 1080p resolution and instead displaying a strobe-like effect on the most detailed parts of the image. On the second part of the Film Resolution Loss Test, the panning shot across Raymond James Stadium looked significantly softer than when the 1080i deinterlacing was properly implemented.


We confirmed our observations from test patterns by looking at some actual program material with the same signal chain. In Mission Impossible: III, we saw the video-processing images crop up in the notoriously difficult sequence at the beginning of Chapter 8 as there was moiré and flickering in the stairs in the background. We also saw issues in Chapter 11, with flickering apparent in the blinds in the background. Switching over to Ghost Rider, we also saw moiré at the end of Chapter 6 in the grille of the RV as the camera tilts up. When we switched the DMP-BD30 to 1080p mode--meaning the Blu-ray player, not the receiver, is responsible for 1080i deinterlacing--these issues were not apparent in any of the scenes. The takeaway is that you're best off leaving 1080i deinterlacing to your HDTV or source, instead of the AVR-3808._


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13005307
> 
> 
> What are peoples opinion of this review from CNET?? I am looking for the best AVR under $2000, and was hoping this was it, until I read this. What are your thoughts?
> 
> _Unfortunately, the 1080i deinterlacing performance of the AVR-3808 wasn't up to snuff. We used Silicon Optics HQV test suite on Blu-ray in the Panasonic DMP-BD30, outputting a 1080i signal via HDMI to the AVR-3808, and with HDMI-to-HDMI scaling enabled--which means the receiver was responsible for the 1080i deinterlacing. The AVR-3808 failed both the Video Resolution Loss test and the Film Resolution Loss Test, unable to deliver full 1080p resolution and instead displaying a strobe-like effect on the most detailed parts of the image. On the second part of the Film Resolution Loss Test, the panning shot across Raymond James Stadium looked significantly softer than when the 1080i deinterlacing was properly implemented.
> 
> 
> We confirmed our observations from test patterns by looking at some actual program material with the same signal chain. In Mission Impossible: III, we saw the video-processing images crop up in the notoriously difficult sequence at the beginning of Chapter 8 as there was moiré and flickering in the stairs in the background. We also saw issues in Chapter 11, with flickering apparent in the blinds in the background. Switching over to Ghost Rider, we also saw moiré at the end of Chapter 6 in the grille of the RV as the camera tilts up. When we switched the DMP-BD30 to 1080p mode--meaning the Blu-ray player, not the receiver, is responsible for 1080i deinterlacing--these issues were not apparent in any of the scenes. The takeaway is that you're best off leaving 1080i deinterlacing to your HDTV or source, instead of the AVR-3808._




If you are buying the receiver for de-interlacing and scaling of SD material then the 3808 definitely isnt the best (I use the de-interlacer and scaler in my players and my display which are superior). For everything else a receiver is supposed to do (switching and audio) the 3808 is hard to beat in its price bracket.


----------



## rdperl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdperl* /forum/post/12996310
> 
> 
> I have a new 3808ci and am having a problem I have not found described elsewhere (of course in a thread this long, I could have missed it).
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast Motorola hd cable box hooked up to the 3808 via component cables (will get a new hdmi box soon), and then am using an older Panasonic 42" 480p monitor, hooked to the component video 1 output... no picture. I can use the standard composite video out to the same monitor and it works, and hooking the cable box to the monitor also works. I can't find anything in the "manual" re: selecting outputs, any ideas?
> 
> 
> Rich



Problem resolved... After the Denon support guy told me the box was defective I tried one more simple thing that I should have done before, I swapped composite cables. Bang, ll is well. I didn't suspect the cable since I had been using it with the same monitor and my old kenwood rcvr up to te moment I installed the Denon. Oh well.


----------



## pemarsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/13005417
> 
> 
> If you are buying the receiver for de-interlacing and scaling of SD material then the 3808 definitely isnt the best (I use the de-interlacer and scaler in my players and my display which are superior). For everything else a receiver is supposed to do (switching and audio) the 3808 is hard to beat in its price bracket.



Can you please explain exactly what is deinterlacing?? In simple terms, what does this mean that the denon can not do?


----------



## kpaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13005891
> 
> 
> Can you please explain exactly what is deinterlacing?? In simple terms, what does this mean that the denon can not do?



Read this: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...07-part-1.html


----------



## pemarsh

So...it is making 1080i turn into 1080p?? is that correct?

Is deinterlacing even an issue if you have a 1080p TV?


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13006003
> 
> 
> So...it is making 1080i turn into 1080p?? is that correct?
> 
> Is deinterlacing even an issue if you have a 1080p TV?



It doesn't effect those with 1080i TV. It can only effect people with 1080p TV.


If you have a 1080P TV, and your source is 1080i, then this deinterlacing issue can effect you. If your TV has a better deinterlacer, then don't let the receiver deinterlace. It's that simple. Pass the 1080i signal out to your TV to deinterlace.


----------



## Behrens77

I just wanted to get some feedback on the 3808 and how it does with PS3 specifically the audio. I know it won't outout the new codecs via HDMI to the 3808 but it will output 7.1 PCM which I have heard is right on par. Is it? I'm on the fence about getting a new receiver since I am still happy with my 3801 but finally having true 7.1 surround like on 3:10 to Yuma would be awesome to hear.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6speed* /forum/post/12991308
> 
> 
> This is my reply to your MB question 3 weeks ago...nothing has changed



Thanks 6speed. I did and do appreciate your response and observations 3 weeks ago and again this time around. It's just that seeing as how you're letting the 3808 deinterlace over the excellent deinterlacing capabilities of the 2900's Silico Image SIL504 and using S-Video, I was hoping a few other 3808 owners with DLPs would share their observations too.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Behrens77* /forum/post/13006330
> 
> 
> I just wanted to get some feedback on the 3808 and how it does with PS3 specifically the audio. I know it won't outout the new codecs via HDMI to the 3808 but it will output 7.1 PCM which I have heard is right on par. Is it? I'm on the fence about getting a new receiver since I am still happy with my 3801 but finally having true 7.1 surround like on 3:10 to Yuma would be awesome to hear.



The PS3 works fine with the 3808. It handles 7.1 pcm without any problems.


----------



## 88hurst

Just ordered the 3808 from Steve @ Electronics Expo. Got a great price and a very helpful salesman. His direct line is 848-248-3498. Give him a call for all your electronic needs and I'm bettting he'll get you a great deal. Just mention that you saw his info on this forum. I know I'll be dealing with him in the future.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/13004045
> 
> 
> Don't know about a firmware upgrade. I've posted about the volume jump myself a few times, it is annoying. I've asked Denon about allowing the user to configure how fast it jumps up, and am waiting to hear back. I suggest you do the same.



Well, to answer the firmware release question, according to DenonJeff, there will be a new firmware upgrade in the spring with "New Features", no mention of bug fixes. I'll try asking him about the volume jump in his thread


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/13006316
> 
> 
> It doesn't effect those with 1080i TV. It can only effect people with 1080p TV.
> 
> 
> If you have a 1080P TV, and your source is 1080i, then this deinterlacing issue can effect you. If your TV has a better deinterlacer, then don't let the receiver deinterlace. It's that simple. Pass the 1080i signal out to your TV to deinterlace.



Yeah, agreed. I initially did a lot of research on various receivers' ability to upscale and deinterlace. I expected to have my receiver do both. I saw the CNET review and decided the 3808's weak 1080i deinterlacing didn't matter, since my Pio Plasma was known for doing a nice job with that. The 3808 came out on top for everything else I wanted a receiver for, so I pulled the trigger. Anyway, after all the analysis and angst, it turns out that I ended up doing all my upscaling and deinterlacing either at the source (DVD, cable box, etc) or the TV. I just have the receiver pass the signal through, untouched (well, except for inserting onscreen display stuff like volume control, etc). Sometimes all that analysis just makes your head hurt, then gets discarded when you get down to implementation







Or as a Prussian general once said, no plan survives first contact with the enemy


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/13007630
> 
> 
> Yeah, agreed. I initially did a lot of research on various receivers' ability to upscale and deinterlace. I expected to have my receiver do both. I saw the CNET review and decided the 3808's weak 1080i deinterlacing didn't matter, since my Pio Plasma was known for doing a nice job with that. The 3808 came out on top for everything else I wanted a receiver for, so I pulled the trigger. Anyway, after all the analysis and angst, it turns out that I ended up doing all my upscaling and deinterlacing either at the source (DVD, cable box, etc) or the TV. I just have the receiver pass the signal through, untouched (well, except for inserting onscreen display stuff like volume control, etc). Sometimes all that analysis just makes your head hurt, then gets discarded when you get down to implementation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or as a Prussian general once said, no plan survives first contact with the enemy



I have a Sony XBR4 LCD 1080P TV. I've played with the upscaler both on and off. I don't see any real benefits to turning it on with my tests so I leave it off. Before I even knew what upscaling was I just wanted a receiver that handled the HDMI switching. I myself got all caught up in the upscaling quality etc but seriously, with a current good display its something you shouldn't get caught up in. I know I've said it many times but i can't help myself. The denon 3808ci is a totally kick butt receiver! I love it!


----------



## Newwatch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HumanMedia* /forum/post/13005417
> 
> 
> If you are buying the receiver for de-interlacing and scaling of SD material then the 3808 definitely isnt the best (I use the de-interlacer and scaler in my players and my display which are superior). For everything else a receiver is supposed to do (switching and audio) the 3808 is hard to beat in its price bracket.



Wow...this makes it seem like a really expensive switch box. The Onkyo and Yamaha might have the edge here.


Any idea why only the Onkyo is THX certified?


----------



## COEX-Pilot

Just to update; I ordered and received my 3808 from EE and although it arrived on time (as promised) I was quite concerned to see it was not double boxed!


I carefully checked the box before signing the UPS delivery just to make sure. Naturally it shows some shipping rash but overall it's fine (this time...whew).


If anyone orders from EE, make sure you insist they ship it double boxed as I didn't specifically ask. I thought that was SOP.


The 3808 is a great upgrade from my old Yamaha 3090 and I will be messing with it over the next week or so. Right out of the box is sounded great!!!


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/12981177
> 
> 
> Is there anybody in this thread that has the following:
> 
> 
> Denon 3808 (or another Denon that is HDMI 1.3)
> 
> PS3
> 
> HD DVD or Blu-ray player that allows for bitstream output of Dolby Truehd
> 
> (example: Sammy 1400 or HD-A35...I think)
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> I ask because a few Onkyo owners have stated that when using bitstream output from the stand-alone players of TrueHD, it sounds "much" better than when they are using the PS3 and sending TrueHD as decoded PCM, even though theoretically this shouldn't be the case.
> 
> 
> Is there anybody that has all 3 of these components and a BD movie with TrueHD that can test on both players? This will also work if you have an HD DVD player with TrueHD output, but in that case you would need two copies of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask this question here because, so far, the only people that have been reporting this have been owners of Onkyo machines, which suggests it's at least possible that it's a PS3/Onkyo combination issue.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Anybody...anybody? Huh? Huh?


Brandon


----------



## mrlogs

When running Auto Setup..when I was getting ready to run Audyssey..I could only _select_ "Config 5.1" , but I couldn't change it. I have Surround speakers A and B. The 5.1 only covers using Surround A, how do I change the "Config 5.1" to show I'm using Surround B also? Is "Config 5.1" the only option..as it would let me select (highlight) "Config 5.1", but I couldn't change it no matter what button I pressed on the remote?..Am I missing something, or is 5.1 the only choice??

Thanks in advance!....Tom


----------



## phipp01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *88hurst* /forum/post/13007557
> 
> 
> Just ordered the 3808 from Steve @ Electronics Expo. Got a great price and a very helpful salesman. His direct line is 848-248-3498. Give him a call for all your electronic needs and I'm bettting he'll get you a great deal. Just mention that you saw his info on this forum. I know I'll be dealing with him in the future.



Are they giving you extra off for advertising for them on this forum? I wouldnt buy from them on the fact that this isnt the site used as a "deal" forum.


----------



## drj2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/13008653
> 
> 
> Anybody...anybody? Huh? Huh?
> 
> 
> Brandon




Brandon


I have the A35 and PS3. Although I have not noticed any difference between bitstreaming with the A35 and PCM with the PS3 as both sound excellent to me; the caveat being I do not own the same titles on Blu ray and HD DVD that would allow me to compare the same True HD tracks on the A35 and PS3.


----------



## phipp01

And for all you people shilling for this "great" deal at Electronics Expo read the reviews at resellerratings.com. Terrible horrible company by what I have read there. heres a link

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Electronics_Expo 


1.67 rating out of 10, yeah I'd buy something from there in a heartbeat NOT!!!! Oh and by the way every post I see shilling for this company I report as advertising so I hope all you people get banned


----------



## gjl148

Thanks to mrlogs and couchman1's responses, I ordered a 3808CI from 6the Ave. It arrived yesterday, sooner that they expected when it was out of stock.


I now have an embarrassing situation: I could not open the front door. I pushed it pretty hard, but it did not respond. Is there any button or trick I did not know? Denon support does not work over the weekend. Could somebody please help me? I hope it is not defective. Thanks.


----------



## jlabyheck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/13007630
> 
> 
> Yeah, agreed. I initially did a lot of research on various receivers' ability to upscale and deinterlace. I expected to have my receiver do both. I saw the CNET review and decided the 3808's weak 1080i deinterlacing didn't matter, since my Pio Plasma was known for doing a nice job with that. The 3808 came out on top for everything else I wanted a receiver for, so I pulled the trigger. Anyway, after all the analysis and angst, it turns out that I ended up doing all my upscaling and deinterlacing either at the source (DVD, cable box, etc) or the TV. I just have the receiver pass the signal through, untouched (well, except for inserting onscreen display stuff like volume control, etc). Sometimes all that analysis just makes your head hurt, then gets discarded when you get down to implementation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or as a Prussian general once said, no plan survives first contact with the enemy



How do I disable the deinterlace on the 3808?


thanks


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjl148* /forum/post/13009015
> 
> 
> Thanks to mrlogs and couchman1's responses, I ordered a 3808CI from 6the Ave. It arrived yesterday, sooner that they expected when it was out of stock.
> 
> 
> I now have an embarrassing situation: I could not open the front door. I pushed it pretty hard, but it did not respond. Is there any button or trick I did not know? Denon support does not work over the weekend. Could somebody please help me? I hope it is not defective. Thanks.



It is stupid, but you have to pull it out. Get your finger behind the door and pull it gently and it opens.


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13008818
> 
> 
> When running Auto Setup..when I was getting ready to run Audyssey..I could only _select_ "Config 5.1" , but I couldn't change it. I have Surround speakers A and B. The 5.1 only covers using Surround A, how do I change the "Config 5.1" to show I'm using Surround B also? Is "Config 5.1" the only option..as it would let me select (highlight) "Config 5.1", but I couldn't change it no matter what button I pressed on the remote?..Am I missing something, or is 5.1 the only choice??
> 
> Thanks in advance!....Tom



On page 26 of the manual one of the "notes" in the middle section explains this and refers you to page 68-70.


Go Manual Setup----Option Setup---Amp assign----choose 7.1 mode.


Then when you do Auddessy you will be able to choose 7.1


Let me know if that helps or if you need more help.


Chris


----------



## quadgirl

I have that tv and use the 3808. No macroblocking. They work fine together. I think the picture on the sammy is better using it to process the picture. I used the spyder colorimeter to set up the samsung and tried other settings as well. It just seems a bit better than the 3808 so I turn off the scaling feature. I sit about 10 feet back and still find this tv pretty, but not as awesome as the 50 inch sammy with (DLP, but not led). The pic is a bit softer looking. Emailed samsung to no avail, but now after living with it about a month, it looks fine. Just not as absolutely sharp like the other. May just be the size. So, be sure to view the tv first. I would not hesitate to get the 3808 - no problems and a great receiver. I do get some audio dropouts occasionally, but I think it is due to directv hd-dvrs (have 10-250 and HR20). Hope this helps. enjoy!


----------



## quadgirl

Damn -did it again (listening to fine sounding vinyl through 3808 while reading and posting) - above post meant for ERock1 about Sammy hl-t6189. Sorry.


----------



## evetsmd

Got a new 3808 rcvr out of the box and up and running today. It will take me some time to get everything set up but I seem to have a problem with the RC-1068 remote..the buttons seem to work but the display is so dark I can just about see it. I have tried 3 new sets of batteries and looked all over the manual for a brightness level adjust with no luck.


Can some one tell me what I missing? How visible should the display be? How do I adjust the brightness level? It looks lite a blueish color so dim you really can't see anything.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *outlikealight* /forum/post/13009470
> 
> 
> On page 26 of the manual one of the "notes" in the middle section explains this and refers you to page 68-70.
> 
> 
> Go Manual Setup----Option Setup---Amp assign----choose 7.1 mode.
> 
> 
> Then when you do Auddessy you will be able to choose 7.1
> 
> 
> Let me know if that helps or if you need more help.
> 
> 
> Chris





Exactly what I was looking for!..









Thanks!...Tom


----------



## dbacksfan

Can someone please tell me how to save settings for each individual source? I'd like to use the i/p scaler on some sources, but not others, yet whenever I turn it on, it seems to be on for all sources, and whenever I turn it off, it's off for all sources. I seem to recall that individual settings can be saved, but am not sure how to accomplish that.


Thanks!


----------



## quadgirl

To clarify Erock1 - yes, I have used the scaler and the picture is fine and no macroblocking with the scaler on. Picture is very close to the one produced with the sammy doing the scaling and calibrated. Sometimes can't tell the difference - depends on source and signal. Maybe you have seen posts with the 6187 having problems? The 6189 I have does not have those problems. Good luck.


----------



## outlikealight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13009754
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!...Tom



Glad to be of assistance.


Chris


----------



## lffisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *terzaghi* /forum/post/12246786
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone can help me out. Is there a way to output two channel stereo sound to the monitor (red and black rca plugs)? I see and option to send the sound to the monitor for hdmi connections but is there one for any other connection?
> 
> 
> I am waiting for my speaker shipment and I need to run the audio from my xbox 360 which hooks up via component cables to my monitor for the time being... IS there any way to do this?




I have a similar issue. Sometimes the female in the house doesn't watch to watch TV with the full surround sound and wants the sound to come from the TV. However, I'm currently using a very old 35" tube with only RCA red/white 2 channel audio plugs (no HDMI/component). I can't seem to find a way to send two channel sound to the monitor. There are 6 different inputs on the receiver that accept 2 channel sound IN, but how can I send 2 channel OUT to the monitor?


Thanks - and I'm new to this receiver, so any replies about programming this receiver need to be at the 9 year old level. Thanks a lot - much appreciated.


Larry


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/13010494
> 
> 
> I have a similar issue. Sometimes the female in the house doesn't watch to watch TV with the full surround sound and wants the sound to come from the TV. However, I'm currently using a very old 35" tube with only RCA red/white 2 channel audio plugs (no HDMI/component). I can't seem to find a way to send two channel sound to the monitor. There are 6 different inputs on the receiver that accept 2 channel sound IN, but how can I send 2 channel OUT to the monitor?
> 
> 
> Thanks - and I'm new to this receiver, so any replies about programming this receiver need to be at the 9 year old level. Thanks a lot - much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Larry



if you have a cable box or satellite box, just get the audio directly from the box to the tv.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13005307
> 
> 
> What are peoples opinion of this review from CNET?? I am looking for the best AVR under $2000, and was hoping this was it, until I read this. What are your thoughts?
> 
> _Unfortunately, the 1080i deinterlacing performance of the AVR-3808 wasn't up to snuff. We used Silicon Optics HQV test suite on Blu-ray in the Panasonic DMP-BD30, outputting a 1080i signal via HDMI to the AVR-3808, and with HDMI-to-HDMI scaling enabled--which means the receiver was responsible for the 1080i deinterlacing. The AVR-3808 failed both the Video Resolution Loss test and the Film Resolution Loss Test, unable to deliver full 1080p resolution and instead displaying a strobe-like effect on the most detailed parts of the image. On the second part of the Film Resolution Loss Test, the panning shot across Raymond James Stadium looked significantly softer than when the 1080i deinterlacing was properly implemented.
> 
> 
> We confirmed our observations from test patterns by looking at some actual program material with the same signal chain. In Mission Impossible: III, we saw the video-processing images crop up in the notoriously difficult sequence at the beginning of Chapter 8 as there was moiré and flickering in the stairs in the background. We also saw issues in Chapter 11, with flickering apparent in the blinds in the background. Switching over to Ghost Rider, we also saw moiré at the end of Chapter 6 in the grille of the RV as the camera tilts up. When we switched the DMP-BD30 to 1080p mode--meaning the Blu-ray player, not the receiver, is responsible for 1080i deinterlacing--these issues were not apparent in any of the scenes. The takeaway is that you're best off leaving 1080i deinterlacing to your HDTV or source, instead of the AVR-3808._



I have compared it to the deinterlacing on my Sammy 5271 for my 1080i Dish signal and I honestly can't see the difference.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13004043
> 
> 
> Can this Denon be online wireless??? Or does it need actual physical connections to be online?
> 
> Can someone please tell me the advantage/particular use there is by having an AVR being online (other than updates) please?




Internet radio and the ability to control the 3808 remotely through a pc (if my son is playing something too loud I can turn it down from another room). I use a Linksys wireles adapter and it works great.


----------



## MrsGone

I have had a XBR5, S-500 Sony Blue-ray, DirecTV HDR and a Denon 3808 since Christmas and continue to have intermintant problems with the picture & audio blanking out for a few seconds when using the 3808. It only happens 1 or 2 times in a DVD, but may not happen for hours, there is no pattern to it.


Its worse with the Blueray, but over the last month I have proven the problem only exists when using the 3808. Connecting the Blueray & DirecTV directly to the XBR5 has resulted in no blanking problems for a month, yet Denon says its a Sony handshake problem. Sony says it worked for a month without the Denon, it must be a Denon problem










I have tried 3 sets of cables and even broke down and bought the Monster Ultra1000 cables to troubleshoot the problem.


There is no doubt it only happens when linking thru the 3808. Any ideas how I can get Denon to help me out with this problem?

*HELP!*


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13009754
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was looking for!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!...Tom



If you find that not working, try connecting your 6 and 7 speakers to Surround Back and not Surround B. I believe Surround A and B are either both on, or one or the other. For full 7.1 you need Surround Back as the additional two speakers. At least that's how I read the setup.


----------



## blktre




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrsGone* /forum/post/13012934
> 
> *HELP!*



Go up to the sticky thread on "All Things Denon" from DenonJeff at the top of this AV forum and ask him. Hes the rep for Denon and knows his stuff....


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/13008969
> 
> 
> Brandon
> 
> 
> I have the A35 and PS3. Although I have not noticed any difference between bitstreaming with the A35 and PCM with the PS3 as both sound excellent to me; the caveat being I do not own the same titles on Blu ray and HD DVD that would allow me to compare the same True HD tracks on the A35 and PS3.



Thanks, that is still helpful if you are listening to TrueHD tracks with the PS3.


Brandon


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COEX-Pilot* /forum/post/13008070
> 
> 
> Just to update; I ordered and received my 3808 from EE and although it arrived on time (as promised) I was quite concerned to see it was not double boxed!
> 
> 
> I carefully checked the box before signing the UPS delivery just to make sure. Naturally it shows some shipping rash but overall it's fine (this time...whew).
> 
> 
> If anyone orders from EE, make sure you insist they ship it double boxed as I didn't specifically ask. I thought that was SOP.
> 
> 
> The 3808 is a great upgrade from my old Yamaha 3090 and I will be messing with it over the next week or so. Right out of the box is sounded great!!!



Has this happened to anyone ordering from 6Ave???? I was going to go with EE but couldn't get through. I was strapped for time so I just ordered with 6Ave instead. They both have the same deal going.


Also, am I the only one to notice Electronics Expo (EE) is no longer on the Denon online authorized e-tailers list?? This is very odd, seeing their selling to so many on our forums.


Just to add, I also put in a plug for EE, a guy named Steve. I only say this because I'm deleting it now and am glad I didn't go through EE.


----------



## mrlogs

Got my 3808 from 6th Ave & it was double-boxed (using foam peanuts) & the Denon box inside didn't have a scratch on it...









....Tom


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/13009687
> 
> 
> I have that tv and use the 3808. No macroblocking. They work fine together. I think the picture on the sammy is better using it to process the picture. I used the spyder colorimeter to set up the samsung and tried other settings as well. It just seems a bit better than the 3808 so I turn off the scaling feature. I sit about 10 feet back and still find this tv pretty, but not as awesome as the 50 inch sammy with (DLP, but not led). The pic is a bit softer looking. Emailed samsung to no avail, but now after living with it about a month, it looks fine. Just not as absolutely sharp like the other. May just be the size. So, be sure to view the tv first. I would not hesitate to get the 3808 - no problems and a great receiver. I do get some audio dropouts occasionally, but I think it is due to directv hd-dvrs (have 10-250 and HR20). Hope this helps. enjoy!



Thanks quadgirl!!!

I've purchased the 3808 and really like it a lot. It's replaced my Deon 987 (remodeled 2807). Presently I have a sammy, HL-R4667W, one of Sammy's 3rd or 4th gen DLPs. I'm only using the 3808 to deinterlace SD cable TV. I've done an A & B comparison allowing the sammy to process & the 3808. I think the 3808 is slightly better.


Thanks again and enjoy your vinyl


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13013882
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone ordering from 6Ave???? I was going to go with EE but couldn't get through. I was strapped for time so I just ordered with 6Ave instead. They both have the same deal going.
> 
> *Also, am I the only one to notice Electronics Expo (EE) is no longer on the Denon online authorized e-tailers list?? This is very odd, seeing their selling to so many on our forums.*
> 
> Just to add, I also put in a plug for EE, a guy named Steve. I only say this because I'm deleting it now and am glad I didn't go through EE.




When I bought mine they where a Authorized e-tailer......So who knows...Yes, mine didnt come double box'd either...


am


----------



## JPe

I have a couple of questions regarding the use of multiroom, I want to use the setup of 5.1 + zone 2 Stereo + Zone 3 Mono (only one speaker), from the manual I cannot understand well were to connect the zone three mono/single speaker, also it says if you plan to use zone2 simultaneous with Rear surround the speakers should be 16 Ohm, what does that mean, I though that if I was using the zone 2 could not have RS?

Thanks


----------



## mstevens372

I guess I have a stupid question...


I just ordered the 3808ci a week ago and I should be getting it within a week. The main reason I bought it was because of its ability to decode DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD. I have both an HD-DVD and a Blu-Ray player, but they are both in my computer so neither player exactly has anything that will output audio.


The audio outputs are of course provided by my 7.1 Audigy SE card from Soundblaster. It has the digital output and the analog output. My question to all of you is this: Will the 3808ci recognize an analog signal or a digital signal (spdif) from the Audigy card and accurately display on the Denon screen that it's decoding a Dolby TrueHD signal or a DTS MA signal, or will it just display something generic like "PCM" since the original signal isn't being sent to the receiver via HDMI?


In other words... do you absolutely have to have HDMI in order to process these audio formats? And if so, are there ANY audio cards that output sound in HDMI? Because I do not want a regular Blu-Ray or HD-DVD player... I like to have my computer play the formats.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13014742
> 
> 
> Got my 3808 from 6th Ave & it was double-boxed (using foam peanuts) & the Denon box inside didn't have a scratch on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....Tom



while not the 3808, my 2808 came to me from them in the same fashion. i was pleased with their service. later.


----------



## Infominister

I have my AVR 3808CI set up in a 5.1 configuration, bi-amped. For Zone 2 audio, I have an outboard amp' connected to the 3808 through the receiver's Zone 2 Pre-out L-R outputs. I can get analog sources such as CD in Zone 2 without any problem, however I cannot get any sound when XM SatTu is selected. I understand that digital input signals cannot be heard in Zone 2, but I was always able to get the XM signal in my Zone 2. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstevens372* /forum/post/13015172
> 
> 
> I guess I have a stupid question...
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 3808ci a week ago and I should be getting it within a week. The main reason I bought it was because of its ability to decode DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD. I have both an HD-DVD and a Blu-Ray player, but they are both in my computer so neither player exactly has anything that will output audio.
> 
> 
> The audio outputs are of course provided by my 7.1 Audigy SE card from Soundblaster. It has the digital output and the analog output. My question to all of you is this: Will the 3808ci recognize an analog signal or a digital signal (spdif) from the Audigy card and accurately display on the Denon screen that it's decoding a Dolby TrueHD signal or a DTS MA signal, or will it just display something generic like "PCM" since the original signal isn't being sent to the receiver via HDMI?
> 
> 
> In other words... do you absolutely have to have HDMI in order to process these audio formats? And if so, are there ANY audio cards that output sound in HDMI? Because I do not want a regular Blu-Ray or HD-DVD player... I like to have my computer play the formats.




You can't send any of those formats over SPDIF. It would need to go over HDMI and both components(receiver and player) would need to be HDMI 1.3 compliant to have any chance of bistreaming the advanced codecs.(I say any chance since the PS3 has HDMI 1.3 but is incapable of bitstreaming the advanced codecs)


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13013882
> 
> 
> Has this happened to anyone ordering from 6Ave???? I was going to go with EE but couldn't get through. I was strapped for time so I just ordered with 6Ave instead. They both have the same deal going.
> 
> 
> Also, am I the only one to notice Electronics Expo (EE) is no longer on the Denon online authorized e-tailers list?? This is very odd, seeing their selling to so many on our forums.
> 
> 
> Just to add, I also put in a plug for EE, a guy named Steve. I only say this because I'm deleting it now and am glad I didn't go through EE.



Mine was double boxed from 6th Ave. I would stay away from unauthorized delears since per Denon products purchased from them have their warranty voided.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstevens372* /forum/post/13015172
> 
> 
> I guess I have a stupid question...
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 3808ci a week ago and I should be getting it within a week. The main reason I bought it was because of its ability to decode DTS MA and Dolby TrueHD. I have both an HD-DVD and a Blu-Ray player, but they are both in my computer so neither player exactly has anything that will output audio.
> 
> 
> The audio outputs are of course provided by my 7.1 Audigy SE card from Soundblaster. It has the digital output and the analog output. My question to all of you is this: Will the 3808ci recognize an analog signal or a digital signal (spdif) from the Audigy card and accurately display on the Denon screen that it's decoding a Dolby TrueHD signal or a DTS MA signal, or will it just display something generic like "PCM" since the original signal isn't being sent to the receiver via HDMI?
> 
> 
> In other words... do you absolutely have to have HDMI in order to process these audio formats? And if so, are there ANY audio cards that output sound in HDMI? Because I do not want a regular Blu-Ray or HD-DVD player... I like to have my computer play the formats.



As stated in another response you need to use HDMI 1.3 to take advantage of True HD an DTS MA signals.


----------



## Infominister

Sorry...another setup question:

How do I activate IP Upscaling for just _one_ of my sources?


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13014935
> 
> 
> When I bought mine they where a Authorized e-tailer......So who knows...Yes, mine didnt come double box'd either...
> 
> 
> am



This concerns me. When I bought mine from EE they were also listed on Denon as an authorized dealer. Also EE assured me they were an authorized dealer for Denon, I wonder what happened in the last week. Hope we are grand fathered in as far as warranties etc. Mine doesn't get delivered till monday.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13016115
> 
> 
> This concerns me. When I bought mine from EE they were also listed on Denon as an authorized dealer. Also EE assured me they were an authorized dealer for Denon, I wonder what happened in the last week. Hope we are grand fathered in as far as warranties etc. Mine doesn't get delivered till monday.



I would call and ask Denon directly since they are providing the warranty.


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13016149
> 
> 
> I would call and ask Denon directly since they are providing the warranty.



Unfortunately they are not in today and the denon is being delivered tomorrow. I guess I make a few calls early tomorrow to see what is going on then I might still have time to refuse delivery before it is delivered.


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13016264
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they are not in today and the denon is being delivered tomorrow. I guess I make a few calls early tomorrow to see what is going on then I might still have time to refuse delivery before it is delivered.



I called Electronics Expo and they insist they are still an authorized dealer. And in fact if you put the zip code of 07522 into the denon web site electronics expo is still listed. I will try to call Denon early tomorrow just to verify.


----------



## tallinstaller

I realize that this is probably not the right place to ask this question but this my first time on any forum and my first time buying a receiver and I'm just looking for some guidance. If there is better place to post this then please let me know.


I am looking at the Yamaha RX-V1800, the Denon AVR-2808CI and the Marantz SR-5002. I could also consider something from Pioneer or something lower down on the Denon or Yamaha lines.


I don't want to spend more than $1300 on a receiver (preferably less) and I want to be able to run everything i have into the receiver and then one HDMI cable out to the TV (Toshiba 50HP66 720p). Right now I'm actually running S-video from my Direct TV box so I need to make sure that that can be sent back out through the HDMI. This will be my second purchase (after the TV) on the long road to the home theater I want. I have cheapo speakers and dvd/surround sound right now but will be replacing it all eventually and I want to make sure that the receiver will support everything I want it to do in the future.


Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13016479
> 
> 
> I called Electronics Expo and they insist they are still an authorized dealer. And in fact if you put the zip code of 07522 into the denon web site electronics expo is still listed. I will try to call Denon early tomorrow just to verify.



Well, if Electronics Expo (EE) is no longer a Denon authorized online e-tailer, we might want to inform the other Denon threads, ie. 2808, 4308 and DenonJeff threads. They maybe authorized to sell locally but I live in WA so my receipt will used as if I bought it on-line if I ever have to get it serviced.


I also wonder why they were taken off the Denon list. I almost bought one from them but lost their number so I went through the authorized dealer list to click on their website and POOF, it wasn't there anymore. Very odd. Scared me away from them.


I'm glad to hear 6Ave does double box everything. I'm still going to call and verify my shipment will be double boxed before shipping. Thanks everyone!


----------



## flykid83

Does anyone know if I have to buy any special kind of wires to play my iPhone for music into the 3808?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tallinstaller* /forum/post/13016832
> 
> 
> I realize that this is probably not the right place to ask this question but this my first time on any forum and my first time buying a receiver and I'm just looking for some guidance. If there is better place to post this then please let me know.
> 
> 
> I am looking at the Yamaha RX-V1800, the Denon AVR-2808CI and the Marantz SR-5002. I could also consider something from Pioneer or something lower down on the Denon or Yamaha lines.
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend more than $1300 on a receiver (preferably less) and I want to be able to run everything i have into the receiver and then one HDMI cable out to the TV (Toshiba 50HP66 720p). Right now I'm actually running S-video from my Direct TV box so I need to make sure that that can be sent back out through the HDMI. This will be my second purchase (after the TV) on the long road to the home theater I want. I have cheapo speakers and dvd/surround sound right now but will be replacing it all eventually and I want to make sure that the receiver will support everything I want it to do in the future.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.



You can get the 3808 for well within your budget through some of the online retailers mentioned in this thread. I got mine from 6th Ave and they are an authorized Denon dealer.


----------



## Milzi

I'm looking for for a receiver for good HD-sound and video processing. I was first thinking about Denon 3808, but I have read that the upscaling in the Faroudja DCDi video chip is not so good compared to HQV Reon that is in the Onkyo 905. But I read about a lot of other problems with the Onkyo 905. The Yamaha RX-V3800 and the Anchor Bay 1010 chip should also be doing a better job than the Faroudja DCDi in the 3808. But Yamaha only upscale analog sources at 480i or 480p.


Still I feel for the 3808...but also I would like to have good DVD upscaling. Do the 3808 upscale all sources? Any comments...?


----------



## pemarsh

It has been reviewed that both the 4308 and 3808 have very poor 1080i deinterlacing capability, and this should be left up to the TV.


How do make the job of deinterlacing the TV's job, and not the Denon?


----------



## Milzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13018075
> 
> 
> It has been reviewed that both the 4308 and 3808 have very poor 1080i deinterlacing capability, and this should be left up to the TV.
> 
> 
> How do make the job of deinterlacing the TV's job, and not the Denon?



Ok...but I also read in the Onkyo 875 thread that the Sony TV-upscaling is very poor compared to the Reon upscaling. For me the Onkyo 875 seems like a better choice from the video processing point of view.


----------



## pemarsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Milzi* /forum/post/13018134
> 
> 
> Ok...but I also read in the Onkyo 875 thread that the Sony TV-upscaling is very poor compared to the Reon upscaling. For me the Onkyo 875 seems like a better choice from the video processing point of view.



I would tend to agree, but when I was reading about it, so many complaints came up about lip syncing and over heating. There seemed to be a lot of unhappy people there. I wonder if INTEGRA (Onkyo's upper line of AVRs) is better for lip syncing, etc.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newwatch* /forum/post/13007965
> 
> 
> Wow...this makes it seem like a really expensive switch box. The Onkyo and Yamaha might have the edge here.
> 
> 
> Any idea why only the Onkyo is THX certified?



Neither of those do upscaling nor deinterlacing perfectly either.


The Onkyo is better as it uses the Reon, but even its Reon implementation is known to be poor compared to ones in players and displays.


The core role of a receiver is a sound format decoder, spatial and temporal processing, multichannel preamplifier, multichannel power amplifier, and switching. Upscaling and deinterlacing is more commonly (and usually better) done by players and displays.


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13016479
> 
> 
> I called Electronics Expo and they insist they are still an authorized dealer. And in fact if you put the zip code of 07522 into the denon web site electronics expo is still listed. I will try to call Denon early tomorrow just to verify.




You know, maybe they just rotate the highlighted names on that page of dealers....If I recall, 6ave's name was on it in big letters, like EE. Now they are down a little.


Just a thought I had?


am


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13019891
> 
> 
> You know, maybe they just rotate the highlighted names on that page of dealers....If I recall, 6ave's name was on it in big letters, like EE. Now they are down a little.
> 
> 
> Just a thought I had?
> 
> 
> am



However, 6 Ave is still listed below that on Denon's site. I will need to check on this also. I bought one from EE about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Newwatch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13019891
> 
> 
> You know, maybe they just rotate the highlighted names on that page of dealers....If I recall, 6ave's name was on it in big letters, like EE. Now they are down a little.
> 
> 
> Just a thought I had?
> 
> 
> am



Noticed that J&R has come off the list as well. Wonder if Denon is cleaning up their website.


----------



## fickle

hi all,


i have noticed that ever since i installed the 3808CI, during playing of media or devices (xbox360 / dvd player ect) that when some event happens (eg, someone turns on a light somewhere in the house), the video cuts off for about 2 seconds and comes back.


to rectify this, i have purchased and now using a UPS to deliver constant power to the reciever, however, this anomoly still occurs. i mentioned this to a friend of mine and he said it sounds like the voltage regulator within the 3808 is defective thus i should turn it it (once he realized i was running a UPS behind it)


does anyone have opinions / thoughts on this?


cheers


----------



## aaronwt

ARe you sure it's not associtaed with HDMI handshaking? That will produce those same results you described.


----------



## fickle

i dont have any HDMI components.. only component / RGB (not RCA .. still trying to figure difference)


and since you braught that up, what is the fix for it (HDMI issue)


----------



## ~Ohdee~

Wow, first off what an awesome thread. Tones of tweaking information to be found! I picked up the 3808ci yesterday. I've been playing with it none stop since. I've read a bunch of this thread but so far haven't come across this question so I'll ask it.


I'm running Sony BD S500 to 3808ci via HDMI. I'm the running out from 3808ci to Panasonic Th50PX60U via HDMI. My display is 720p.


My question for those of you that don't have a 1080p display is what did you set the 3808ci resolution out at? Did you go with 1080i or 720p?


I've tried them both and frankly is almost too close to call. What do you think would be the better setting choice?


----------



## agent_kith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/13021852
> 
> 
> I've tried them both and frankly is almost too close to call. What do you think would be the better setting choice?



Set it to whatever you like?


----------



## aaronwt

I have mine set for pass through. I don't want the 3808 doing anything to the video. That is what I have an HDMI FLea and VP50pro for.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13018075
> 
> 
> It has been reviewed that both the 4308 and 3808 have very poor 1080i deinterlacing capability, and this should be left up to the TV.
> 
> 
> How do make the job of deinterlacing the TV's job, and not the Denon?




I cannot tell the difference with between my Samsung 5271 or 3808 doing the deinterlacing. I flip it back and forth and I can't see it. Yeah, if your using some kind of test pattern it might be different but that is not the real world. To have the TV do the deinterlacing is easy... turn the IP scaler off. Very simple.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13020869
> 
> 
> hi all,
> 
> 
> i have noticed that ever since i installed the 3808CI, during playing of media or devices (xbox360 / dvd player ect) that when some event happens (eg, someone turns on a light somewhere in the house), the video cuts off for about 2 seconds and comes back.
> 
> 
> to rectify this, i have purchased and now using a UPS to deliver constant power to the reciever, however, this anomoly still occurs. i mentioned this to a friend of mine and he said it sounds like the voltage regulator within the 3808 is defective thus i should turn it it (once he realized i was running a UPS behind it)
> 
> 
> does anyone have opinions / thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> cheers



It's the electrical in the house. The UPS would not mitgate this type of issue. You need a line conditioner.


----------



## JonW747

An inexpensive UPS just passes on the line voltage. An expensive ups that re-generated the line voltage would likely be poor for audio, underpowered, and introduce noise.


----------



## pemarsh

Can the Denon 3808 wirelessly connect to an Apple Airport extreme network??


Can you custom name the HDMI inputs (like you can for Sony 5300) ??


----------



## jeffwine

does the Lynksys wireless bridge and the 3808 work in a secured wireless enviroment. Or do I have to disable my WEB security. I do not want to have to turn the security off.


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13022105
> 
> 
> I cannot tell the difference with between my Samsung 5271 or 3808 doing the deinterlacing. I flip it back and forth and I can't see it. Yeah, if your using some kind of test pattern it might be different but that is not the real world. To have the TV do the deinterlacing is easy... turn the IP scaler off. Very simple.



Add me to that list. I have the Denon doing the upscaling of my DTV HDDVR which is set at 1080p, my Direct Tivo SD DVR which sends via SVHS *480p I think. All sources go to the Denon and are up scaled to 1080p > HDMI > 5271. This set up looks amazing AFAIC.


Test patterns are just that. The Super Bowl looked otherworldly.


----------



## Infominister

Anyone??


I have my AVR 3808CI set up in a 5.1 configuration, bi-amped. For Zone 2 audio, I have an outboard amp' connected to the 3808 through the Zone 2 Pre-out L-R outputs. I can get analog sources such as CD in Zone 2 without any problem, however I cannot get any sound when XM SatTu is selected. I understand that digital input signals cannot be heard in Zone 2, but with my AVR 3806 I was always able to get the XM signal in my Zone 2. Please advise.


One other question is how do I activate IP Upscaling for just one of my sources? Thanks.


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffwine* /forum/post/13023616
> 
> 
> does the Lynksys wireless bridge and the 3808 work in a secured wireless enviroment. Or do I have to disable my WEB security. I do not want to have to turn the security off.



The D-Link Wireless Bridge/Game Controller I have allows the use of security. I'm sure the Linksys will do the same. Why not check the data sheets on the Linksys site.


This is from the D-Link site:

_The DWL-G820 Wireless Game Adapter is also highly configurable, using any Java-enabled Web browser. With support for several advanced features including Wi-Fi Protected Access (WPA) and 128-bit WEP encryption, the Wireless Gaming Adapter also protects your wireless signal_


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffwine* /forum/post/13023616
> 
> 
> does the Lynksys wireless bridge and the 3808 work in a secured wireless enviroment. Or do I have to disable my WEB security. I do not want to have to turn the security off.



Depends on which Bridge you're talking about.


The WET11 (Wireless-B) will do WEP encryption.

The WET54G (Wireless-G) will do up to WPA (not WPA2 ?)


If you're considering using a WRT54G Linksys Router as a bridge like some of us forum folk do (using 3rd party firmware) then it can support up to WPA2 encryption.


The first two "bridges" only have a single ethernet port, the Router-Bridge you can connect 4 ethernet devices to.


All the security/encryption is done in the Bridge itself, the receiver has nothing to do with security, unless you want to use MAC Address filtering, then you might need to use the Denon MAC (or possibly just the Bridge MAC)


----------



## Toadkiller

ok so I called denon this morning to ask about Electronics Expo. He was suprised to hear they were no longer listed on the authorized E-tailers so he put me on hold. When he came back he said that I was correct they and J & R are no longer on that list. Something about Denon wanting to cull some of the online places as they are a big pain when it comes to warranties etc so they wanted to cull the list to a more manageable number.


He also said that I knew as much as they did right now because he wasn't really sure if my purchase through Electronics Expo was authorized or not. He was pretty sure that it was, 90 percent sure but to be positive I am to call with a serial number when it is delivered today just to make 100 percent sure. They are still authorized retail stores just not through the web.


So yeah that is as clear as mud. They couldn't really give me any answers as they were just as surprised as I was when they weren't listed. In fact the Denon guy I talked with used to work at Electronics Expo so now he is curious on hearing the "real" story.


I guess if you bought through Electronics Expo and J & R just to make 100 percent sure you are covered you should call Denon with a serial number.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/13010494
> 
> 
> I have a similar issue. Sometimes the female in the house doesn't watch to watch TV with the full surround sound and wants the sound to come from the TV. However, I'm currently using a very old 35" tube with only RCA red/white 2 channel audio plugs (no HDMI/component). I can't seem to find a way to send two channel sound to the monitor. There are 6 different inputs on the receiver that accept 2 channel sound IN, but how can I send 2 channel OUT to the monitor?
> 
> 
> Thanks - and I'm new to this receiver, so any replies about programming this receiver need to be at the 9 year old level. Thanks a lot - much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Larry













If you look on the RCA Red&White "Audio" Row, you'll see an "OUT" set of (stereo) audio plugs.

Monitor out is only for Video (HDMI is an exception), found in each video section: RCA/S-Video/Component/HDMI

Audio Out is available in Stereo/Optical/HDMI in the respective sections.


There are 2 possible gotcha's..


- Not many (old tube) TV's have RCA Audio-In to allow sound to play via their speakers.. though if it is a 35" model it might be more advanced.

- The Audio Out might have to be switched when she wants to use that option? Normally sound would come out of the Receiver speakers (when it's powered on) using the Stereo Out feature might not be something that is "Always on" and might need to be activated to turn off the sound out of the Denon. This could be some ugly extra steps.


You may want to consider splitting your sound, I'm assuming she's watching a cable box when she wants to have TV-only sound and not Movies.. etc.

Cable Boxes usually have a minimum of 2 outputs for sound, (TV and VCR) so you might be able to send stereo sound to your TV and Receiver, keep the receiver turned off when you just want TV speakers, and turn your TV volume down when you want to use the Reciever speakers. If that's not supported you can always use an RCA Y-splitter (x2) to split a single set of RCA jacks to both devices.


Bypassing a receiver is not always easy but it's usually always possible, just depends on what devices you're using.


----------



## rhyme

I just got off the phone with Denon and they said the 3808 unit I purchased from Electronics Expo was warrantied and not to worry about it.


I asked the rep why they were taken down and he put me on hold for about 10 minutes and came back and said not to worry my unit would be fully warrantied. He didn't know why they weren't listed anymore. I asked him if I should cancel my order and he said no..


So there ya have it... I guess if you are concerned just call Denon customer service -- 800-497-8921.


----------



## Toadkiller

They, meaning Denon, told me they couldn't tell me with 100 percent certainty that my Denon would be under warranty unless I call with the serial number. The guy I talked with this morning at Denon was very surprised they were not listed anymore. Guess we will hear more about this when the information starts to flow down hill. I emailed Electronics Expo and they are still insisting that they are an authorized etailer, I told them to call Denon themselves if they didn't believe me.


----------



## towerz

 2008 Authorized Dealers 


edited: the site has been updated today and all the e-tailers are back!


----------



## Infominister

Electronics Expo is still listed on Denon's website. Just do a search by state (NJ) for online dealers, and they come right up. So does J&R when you enter NY.


----------



## Toadkiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13024526
> 
> 
> Electronics Expo is still listed on Denon's website. Just do a search by state (NJ) for online dealers, and they come right up. So does J&R when you enter NY.



Read my first post. They are still authorized as a RETAILER. They are no longer listed on the Authorized denon E-Tailer list. Same with J&R.


It is still unclear what that means exactly.


----------



## frank bavaro

more about settings for speakers - ie. large vs small ?


more about SW settings - ie, lfe or lfe+main ?


in what cases should one set either ?


my family room setup - panny 50" 1080i , 5 speakercraft in-walls and a nht sub - with a seperate amp for it , 3808ci ,of course -


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13024559
> 
> 
> Read my first post. They are still authorized as a RETAILER. They are no longer listed on the Authorized denon E-Tailer list. Same with J&R.
> 
> 
> It is still unclear what that means exactly.



It means you can't order from them online and be an authorized purchase. If you call and order, it gets around that.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13024526
> 
> 
> Electronics Expo is still listed on Denon's website. Just do a search by state (NJ) for online dealers, and they come right up. So does J&R when you enter NY.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13024559
> 
> 
> Read my first post. They are still authorized as a RETAILER. They are no longer listed on the Authorized denon E-Tailer list. Same with J&R.
> 
> 
> It is still unclear what that means exactly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13024581
> 
> 
> It means you can't order from them online and be an authorized purchase. If you call and order, it gets around that.



Consider the first quote.. These are not just online stores, these are Brick & Mortar companies.

Electronics Expo locations 
J&R Location 
6th Ave locations 


I think aaronwt got it right in the last quote, you can still buy from these "stores" and it be authorized (as long as they are authorized retailers) instead of buying online. I'm pretty sure most people who got "good deals" were calling up actual "stores" via a 1-800# and should be covered under the Authorized Retailer umbrella.


Either way, not a huge cause to freak out, I doubt Denon is going to be that hardcore about not doing a warranty fix (hopefully you'll never need one) when you did purchase it from a legit store and not e-bay.


edit: if Denon is figuring out which receivers are Authorized by Serial # alone, they probably know which companies (6th, J&R, EE..) get which batch of units. They (Denon) probably do not know which sets of Serial #'s are sold via a "store" vs. online for these specific companies, that would have to be reported back by the companies and that seems pretty insignificant.


But those who are concerned, call up Denon, inquire about your specific serial # and you're mind wil be at ease, if you get bad news, return it!


----------



## sleepysurf

I haven't seen anybody post ACTUAL pics of their Audyssey MultEQ graphs (generated by their 3808), so I thought I'd do so. I have a high-end setup (ML Summit fronts, ML Motif center, and cheaper Boston Acoustic in-ceilings for surrounds). I am feeding the Denon pre-outs to a Belles 350A Reference amp for the fronts, with the Denon driving the rest. I was surprised by the amount of EQ being applied by Audyssey, especially in the mids and treble region (the bass corrections were expected). Obviously room/speaker interactions vary from one system to another, but it might be interesting to see a *few* other graphs (lets not waste bandwidth with everybody posting!). Below are my Audyssey Flat graphs. I haven't yet decided if I prefer the Denon/Audyssey sound over my nonEQ'd Modwright Preamp, but the Audyssey is definitely better controlling the bass.


----------



## pemarsh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13022232
> 
> 
> Can the Denon 3808 wirelessly connect to an Apple Airport extreme network??
> 
> 
> Can you custom name the HDMI inputs (like you can for Sony 5300) ??



Anyone comment please?


----------



## mrlogs

If my Sony XBR5 "up-rez's" video, can/should I "pass-thru" the video (thru the 3808)?..If so, how do I turn off this function & allow the video to pass-thru?...









Thanks!...Tom


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13026020
> 
> 
> Can the Denon 3808 wirelessly connect to an Apple Airport extreme network??



no.



> Quote:
> Can you custom name the HDMI inputs (like you can for Sony 5300) ??



sort of.


-----


1. The unit only has ethernet out, it cannot connect wirelessy to anything. The 4308 has wireless capability. You'll need some sort of wireless bridge/access point to connect the 3808 to via ethernet cable.


2. All "Sources" can be renamed. Sources are based on the standard input modes you see on the remote control: DVD, HDP, TV/CABL, Phono.. etc.

You can rename each on the receiver for what it displays.

All sources have the ability to assign which audio and video inputs are active for that source. The (A/V) inputs on the back are labeled with words and numbers, the words are pretty meaningless, it's the numbers you assign to a source.. for a non-HDMI example:

The optical inputs are labeled: 1 (SAT), 2 (DVR), 3 (VCR)

obviously none are labled "DVD" so if your DVD player is plugged into the "1 (DVD)" Component input, you can plug optical sound into 1,2 or 3 and simply assign the correct source for the DVD Source on the remote control.


HDMI is easier of course if you're using Audio&Video from 1 cable. There are 4 HDMI inputs, you simply rename your Sources and assign the inputs to the source, simple.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13026304
> 
> 
> If my Sony XBR5 "up-rez's" video, can/should I "pass-thru" the video (thru the 3808)?..If so, how do I turn off this function & allow the video to pass-thru?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!...Tom


 3808 Manual 


Page 30.


Manual Setup -> HDMI -> i/p Scaler -> OFF


should you? play with it yourself, everyone sees something different


----------



## electronleaker

Ok, I just found EE on the Denon website as an authorized e-tailer so I can only guess that what happened over the weekend was a snafu on Denon's part. So warranties should no longer be a worry point.


Also, I got a call from EE early today. They do read this forum along with others to help out their "word of mouth" sales. Nothing wrong with that. So, they read my posts and called me up on my concern of them NOT double boxing their shipments. They agreed that customer concerns were not being met, especially with equipment this expensive. So, they told me from this point forward they would make double boxing a standard with every shippment.


So, just to clear the air about this company, they are authorized and they are now double boxing shipments.


Public announcement over.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13010999
> 
> 
> Internet radio and the ability to control the 3808 remotely through a pc (if my son is playing something too loud I can turn it down from another room).



LOL--now that's an ingenious use of the web interface!


However, if your son could access either the back of the 3808 or the wireless adapter itself...he could always just disconnect the LAN cable (not unless of course he's listening to music that is being streamed over the network), thus preventing you from changing the volume over the network.


----------



## phipp01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toadkiller* /forum/post/13024559
> 
> 
> Read my first post. They are still authorized as a RETAILER. They are no longer listed on the Authorized denon E-Tailer list. Same with J&R.
> 
> 
> It is still unclear what that means exactly.



From my understanding it means you can't order a Denon online and have it warrantied but you can call them and place an order and it will be warrantied. I think, not 100% sure but like 90% sure thats what that means.


OOPS answered already. guess I should have read all the new posts first lol.


----------



## motoman

My 3808Ci is on the way. I went to the 6th. Ave. web site and filled out the price alert notification at the deal price listed here. Got an e-mail the next day from Scott saying they could still do that price. Sent him a e-mail back with a few other questions he answered this morning and I just got off the phone with him placing my order. He said they have them in stock and it should go out tomorrow.


Can't wait to get it. I'm going to the 3808 from my 3803.


Later,


Jim


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrsGone* /forum/post/13012934
> 
> 
> I have had a XBR5, S-500 Sony Blue-ray, DirecTV HDR and a Denon 3808 since Christmas and continue to have intermintant problems with the picture & audio blanking out for a few seconds when using the 3808. It only happens 1 or 2 times in a DVD, but may not happen for hours, there is no pattern to it.
> 
> 
> Its worse with the Blueray, but over the last month I have proven the problem only exists when using the 3808. Connecting the Blueray & DirecTV directly to the XBR5 has resulted in no blanking problems for a month, yet Denon says its a Sony handshake problem. Sony says it worked for a month without the Denon, it must be a Denon problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried 3 sets of cables and even broke down and bought the Monster Ultra1000 cables to troubleshoot the problem.
> 
> 
> There is no doubt it only happens when linking thru the 3808. Any ideas how I can get Denon to help me out with this problem?
> 
> *HELP!*



I'm having the same issue with Comcast DVR. It will usually happen when I turn everything on (with Harmony remote) DVR always stays on. I will have video/audio, then it will blank out, then on... this will happen 2-4 times. This will will occasionally happen when I've been watching for a while.

I used to have HDMI connected directly from DVR to TV and never had this problem... only started when going through the Denon.


----------



## JackStraw2

ups just delivered my denon 3808 and 2930 from EE. i had been waiting around all day for the delivery as when i ordered i asked if a signature was going to be required and EE said yes. however, ups dropped it off without a sig, didnt even ring the door bell. items were not double boxed, but denon boxes were in good shape as was the styrofoam inside boxes. now just waiting until tomorrow for ups to deliver my all my monoprice cables i ordered to hook this baby up to the sony kds50a3000 i got last week.


----------



## JackStraw2

anybody have any good ideas for a free-standing component rack for all my goodies? i've got my eye on one by Gecko, the Gecko GKR-416SC, that has 5 shelves. if so, which one did you get and where did you get it from. wanting to keep it under $300


----------



## mrlogs

I read the manual..I really did..but I'm missing something..Example: I have the DirectTv HD receiver connected to the Sat input on the receiver..How do I get it (the 3808) to that input while using the remote?..(It's getting old getting up & turning the Source knob







)..I press the "Sat" icon on the remote..nothing!..I know I'm a little ADD..but I DID read the remote section of the manual...I'm "missing" something..the sequence of buttons to be pressed, or something?...I just connected the XM up to it..I pressed random combinations of buttons to get it to change channels (after getting-up & turning the Source knob to "XM"..What am I missing or doing wrong?? Anyone figure it out?..Is it me, or the manual is vague??


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13028105
> 
> 
> I read the manual..I really did..but I'm missing something..Example: I have the DirectTv HD receiver connected to the Sat input on the receiver..How do I get it (the 3808) to that input while using the remote?..(It's getting old getting up & turning the Source knob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )..I press the "Sat" icon on the remote..nothing!..I know I'm a little ADD..but I DID read the remote section of the manual...I'm "missing" something..the sequence of buttons to be pressed, or something?...I just connected the XM up to it..I pressed random combinations of buttons to get it to change channels (after getting-up & turning the Source knob to "XM"..What am I missing or doing wrong?? Anyone figure it out?..Is it me, or the manual is vague??



Make source selection using the bottom keypad on the remote. Not the touch screen.










For xxx/xxx two source selection buttons press the button twice to choose the second source shown on the button.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepysurf* /forum/post/13025896
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anybody post ACTUAL pics of their Audyssey MultEQ graphs (generated by their 3808), so I thought I'd do so. I have a high-end setup (ML Summit fronts, ML Motif center, and cheaper Boston Acoustic in-ceilings for surrounds). I am feeding the Denon pre-outs to a Belles 350A Reference amp for the fronts, with the Denon driving the rest. I was surprised by the amount of EQ being applied by Audyssey, especially in the mids and treble region (the bass corrections were expected). Obviously room/speaker interactions vary from one system to another, but it might be interesting to see a *few* other graphs (lets not waste bandwidth with everybody posting!). Below are my Audyssey Flat graphs. I haven't yet decided if I prefer the Denon/Audyssey sound over my nonEQ'd Modwright Preamp, but the Audyssey is definitely better controlling the bass.



i have never seen that graph before.. how did you get to see that graph?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13022148
> 
> 
> It's the electrical in the house. The UPS would not mitgate this type of issue. You need a line conditioner.



can you please explain what a line conditioner is? can i get one and install it or this a specialist item and electricians can do this? trying to get rough scope of works to identify costs (unless someoen can provide high level costs)


cheers


----------



## sleepysurf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13028195
> 
> 
> i have never seen that graph before.. how did you get to see that graph?



The EQ graphs are buried in the GUI, under Auto Setup- Parameter Check. You can view either the Audyssey Flat EQ or the basic Audyssey EQ (slightly rolled off highs). Remember though, they are just condensed graphical representations of the _hundreds_ of corrections Audyssey actually makes. It would be great if they could be viewed via the web browser interface, thus able to save and/or print for future reference, but AFAIK, that's not possible. Maybe they can add that ability with a future firmware upgrade. I *KNOW* that would tip the scales for more high-end minded audiophools to consider the 3808CI and higher!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepysurf* /forum/post/13028347
> 
> 
> The EQ graphs are buried in the GUI, under Auto Setup- Parameter Check. You can view either the Audyssey Flat EQ or the basic Audyssey EQ (slightly rolled off highs). Remember though, they are just condensed graphical representations of the _hundreds_ of corrections Audyssey actually makes. It would be great if they could be viewed via the web browser interface, thus able to save and/or print for future reference, but AFAIK, that's not possible. Maybe they can add that ability with a future firmware upgrade. I *KNOW* that would tip the scales for more high-end minded audiophools to consider the 3808CI and higher!



If you have a DVD recorder... record the graphs onto a DVD. Put into a Windows computer and bring up under Windows Media player. Then press the ctrl key and prtsc (print screen) to copy the screen. Then run paint found under program files, accessories and past the image and save. A round about way to accomplish short of taking a picture of the screen.


----------



## pemarsh

deleted post--error..sorry


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13028181
> 
> 
> Make source selection using the bottom keypad on the remote. Not the touch screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For xxx/xxx two source selection buttons press the button twice to choose the second source shown on the button.




Thanks...I just tried it..I was on XM..pressed the iPod (1) button at the bottom..nothing happens, pressed the SAT button, nothing..stay's on XM?...


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/12991693
> 
> 
> 
> The i/p scalar in the 3808 is kind of mundane. I finally decided to disable it, I don't see ANY significant difference between what the source is producing vs. what i/p scalar does. In fact, since it does not have a 1080/24p output and if you are watching film based BD the i/p scalar actually passing it through at 1080/60p and with the new pioneer displays the pure Cinema option doesn't work as well.



Can I ask how you concluded that the i/p scalar does not have a 1080p/24 output? Faroudja's DCDi chip used in the 3808 does support passing 1080p/24 signals, and other users have confirmed that their 3808 does in fact pass such a signal. Denon also advertises that the 3808 passes such a signal. I don't yet have a a BlueRay player that outputs 1080p/24 signals to pass through as a test, but I've been assuming once I do it would work fine.


Also, just to be clear, are you saying that the i/p scalar doesn't pass these signals through, but if you turn it off then the 3808 in passthrough-mode outputs the 1080p/24 signal correctly (which is how I plan to do it anyway)?


----------



## pemarsh

How do you update firmware if no physical connection can be made?


----------



## Fargus777

Hey Fickle, (or anyone who might be able to help) Do you have to do anything special to the settings on the Denon to power the fronts with an external amp? I have an Anthem Statement P2 and it worked perfectly with my old 3805, but i can't seem to get noise from my fronts when i hook it up through the preouts of this new unit. Whenever I turn the power of the amp on, i hear the pop from them being powered. I checked the amp and made sure nothing got switched on the amp in my recent move. Im clueless at this point and have been just hooking my speakers up to the Denon to get sound and my amp is just sitting there for now. It's one expensive paper weight at the moment...


----------



## JaxLax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13028222
> 
> 
> can you please explain what a line conditioner is? can i get one and install it or this a specialist item and electricians can do this? trying to get rough scope of works to identify costs (unless someoen can provide high level costs)
> 
> 
> cheers



line conditioners are often part of a surge protector.


I run a Belkin PF60, almost all of the major companies have some, just surf the websites.


for example here's mine: http://catalog.belkin.com/PureAV_det...duct_Id=178925 

and just so you are aware those MSRPs are waaaaaaaaaaay off the street price...


some are snake oil, but i ran my original cable in to a splitter and sent it all over my house (one run of over 100 ft) to my bedroom tv. My gf and her mom were watching it when i was wiring the PF60 in. I warned her i was doing the work, turned it off, then ran it through the line conditioner and her and her mom yelled at me (thinking i had blown something up) but apparently they just wanted to know what made the tv look clearer

















I personally love my Belkin, it's got a cable conditioner as well as an ethernet conditioner and telephone conditioner.


Good luck with the search...


----------



## Infominister

Has anyone tried to play XM or Net Radio in a Zone 2 speaker set-up using an outboard amp' with line connections from the 3808's Zone 2 pre-outs? (I've got my receiver in bi-amp' mode.) I can't hear a thing, as though I'm trying to play a digital source. Speaking of which, the "DIG" is let on the 3808's display panel. I had no problem doing this with my previous Denon AVR 3806.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13027431
> 
> 
> LOL--now that's an ingenious use of the web interface!
> 
> 
> However, if your son could access either the back of the 3808 or the wireless adapter itself...he could always just disconnect the LAN cable (not unless of course he's listening to music that is being streamed over the network), thus preventing you from changing the volume over the network.




shhhhhhh..... hopefully he's not reading this thread.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaxLax* /forum/post/13029684
> 
> 
> line conditioners are often part of a surge protector.
> 
> 
> I run a Belkin PF60, almost all of the major companies have some, just surf the websites.
> 
> 
> for example here's mine: http://catalog.belkin.com/PureAV_det...duct_Id=178925
> 
> and just so you are aware those MSRPs are waaaaaaaaaaay off the street price...
> 
> 
> some are snake oil, but i ran my original cable in to a splitter and sent it all over my house (one run of over 100 ft) to my bedroom tv. My gf and her mom were watching it when i was wiring the PF60 in. I warned her i was doing the work, turned it off, then ran it through the line conditioner and her and her mom yelled at me (thinking i had blown something up) but apparently they just wanted to know what made the tv look clearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love my Belkin, it's got a cable conditioner as well as an ethernet conditioner and telephone conditioner.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the search...



+1 for the Belkin. I am ordring one this week. The electrical in my house is new but sh$t can still happen. Not worth taking a chance and a cheap insurance policy in my opinion.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13029140
> 
> 
> Thanks...I just tried it..I was on XM..pressed the iPod (1) button at the bottom..nothing happens, pressed the SAT button, nothing..stay's on XM?...



Try switching to the AMP (receiver) using the touch screen first then use the source selection buttons bottom of the remote










Or better yet if a computer is close buy use the command3808 program and select from there


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13022232
> 
> 
> Can the Denon 3808 wirelessly connect to an Apple Airport extreme network??



Not by itself, no. You'd need to add one of the wireless ethernet bridge adapters mentioned elsewhere in this thread.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pemarsh* /forum/post/13022232
> 
> 
> Can you custom name the HDMI inputs (like you can for Sony 5300) ??



You can name your sources, yes, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## fickle

thanks for that JaxLax, thats an expensive item.. jeez. there goes trying to find something cheap & nasty. i guess my UPS just not cut the mustard ATM.


i will see if i can find an alternative solution


curious, could i not isolate the power points onto a seperate curcuit to achieve this?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sleepysurf* /forum/post/13028347
> 
> 
> The EQ graphs are buried in the GUI, under Auto Setup- Parameter Check. You can view either the Audyssey Flat EQ or the basic Audyssey EQ (slightly rolled off highs). Remember though, they are just condensed graphical representations of the _hundreds_ of corrections Audyssey actually makes. It would be great if they could be viewed via the web browser interface, thus able to save and/or print for future reference, but AFAIK, that's not possible. Maybe they can add that ability with a future firmware upgrade. I *KNOW* that would tip the scales for more high-end minded audiophools to consider the 3808CI and higher!



The Denon rep at the store I bought mine from told me about an Audessy program for the computer that works with the 3808ci and your pc allowing you to do more measurements(16 I think). I believe there was a different mic as well. I don't know what kind of info you could get on the pc end but I would guess it is more robust. This is all going off memory so don't hold me to it.


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/13025328
> 
> 
> Consider the first quote.. These are not just online stores, these are Brick & Mortar companies.
> 
> Electronics Expo locations
> J&R Location
> 6th Ave locations
> 
> 
> I think aaronwt got it right in the last quote, you can still buy from these "stores" and it be authorized (as long as they are authorized retailers) instead of buying online. I'm pretty sure most people who got "good deals" were calling up actual "stores" via a 1-800# and should be covered under the Authorized Retailer umbrella.
> 
> 
> Either way, not a huge cause to freak out, I doubt Denon is going to be that hardcore about not doing a warranty fix (hopefully you'll never need one) when you did purchase it from a legit store and not e-bay.
> 
> 
> edit: if Denon is figuring out which receivers are Authorized by Serial # alone, they probably know which companies (6th, J&R, EE..) get which batch of units. They (Denon) probably do not know which sets of Serial #'s are sold via a "store" vs. online for these specific companies, that would have to be reported back by the companies and that seems pretty insignificant.
> 
> 
> But those who are concerned, call up Denon, inquire about your specific serial # and you're mind wil be at ease, if you get bad news, return it!



Here's a reply via email from Denon this afternoon when I asked about EE not showing up on their website as an e-tailer anymore:


"They are authorized it was a web site error they are now back on the web site."


"


----------



## 03Cobra

Yes I called and talked to Steve at EE and assured me they are a Authorized dealer and he will give anyone on this forum the "Deal" on any rcvr--great price and warrenty 973-808-5198x130 or call him direct at 848-248-3498. He seems very knowledgable too on whatever Electronics you want to talk about too...


----------



## Phelipe

Today a jurk plugged the speakers cable (b&w 683) into my denon 3808, he mess the cable and they touch each other in the back of the denon. RESULTS He burner two internal circuits so the front speakeras don't work and the receiver don't even power on , now I need to know where I can buy this transistor component (picture above) ? Thanks in advance


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phipp01* /forum/post/13008987
> 
> 
> 1.67 rating out of 10, yeah I'd buy something from there in a heartbeat NOT!!!! Oh and by the way every post I see shilling for this company I report as advertising so I hope all you people get banned



I hope you are kidding. I couldn't imagine a ******** thing to do. These people are trying to help each other. I just wish I saw these deals before I overspent at One Call. (which, btw, was still $300 under list.)



BTW, can someone say how much under list this EE/6Ave deal is? Thanks. (I got tied of searching thru the thread for a number.)


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/13009260
> 
> 
> It is stupid, but you have to pull it out. Get your finger behind the door and pull it gently and it opens.



Actually, you just push the bottom in. No need to use your fingernail in the top.


----------



## Access Denied

I finally decided to pull the trigger on the AVR-3808CI. Called up Steve @ www.electronics-expo.com I got a great deal on the receiver, 6 year service, and free double boxed shipping. Give him a call if you are interested. 1-973-808-5198 Ext 130 or call him direct at 1-848-248-3498.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phelipe* /forum/post/13031700
> 
> 
> now I need to know where I can buy this transistor component (picture above) ? Thanks in advance



Are the part numbers on the transistors readable? Unless you can identify them, your best bet is probably to contact a Denon service centre to see about having it repaired.


----------



## mrlogs

How does one switch the 7.1 Stereo off & on..say, for example, if I'm listening to my iPod & it's in 2 ch Stereo..how do I get it into 7.1 Stereo mode?? (The unit IS configured thru "Amp Assign" for 7.1, thanks to some help from here!)...

Thanks!







...Tom


----------



## BH13

Two questions for you guys. I know I have seen the answers in this thread, but with the search function gone, I don't have the time to read the entire thread again:


1) Can someone tell me how to stream music from my computer. I have media player 11 installed, and I have the 3808 connected to the internet.

2) Wasn't there someone who created a program to help with internet radio and streaming music. I recall one of the posters who had created a program? I would like to take a look at this but can't remember where I read this.


----------



## markjengol

Hi,

I have a Denon 3808Ci (which I really like) and use Dish Network for my TV signals. When changing channels, some channels are much louder through the Denon. Is there a setting that will level the sound so that there is not a variance every time I change channels?


----------



## 1fastz28

stupid newbie question, if i plug in a wireless adapter through usb, could i get onto my houses wireless network? or is the only way to connect it through a cat 5 cable and a computer?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13036439
> 
> 
> How does one switch the 7.1 Stereo off & on..say, for example, if I'm listening to my iPod & it's in 2 ch Stereo..how do I get it into 7.1 Stereo mode?? (The unit IS configured thru "Amp Assign" for 7.1, thanks to some help from here!)...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Tom



In the GUI, select "Surround Mode", then select "7ch Stereo"...or alternately, press the "SIMU" button on the main remote control to cycle through the various surround modes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1fastz28* /forum/post/13037477
> 
> 
> stupid newbie question, if i plug in a wireless adapter through usb, could i get onto my houses wireless network? or is the only way to connect it through a cat 5 cable and a computer?



3808 does not support USB wireless ethernet adapters; you have to connect using an ethernet cable which can be connected either directly to your router or to a wireless bridge.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markjengol* /forum/post/13037440
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Denon 3808Ci (which I really like) and use Dish Network for my TV signals. When changing channels, some channels are much louder through the Denon. Is there a setting that will level the sound so that there is not a variance every time I change channels?



Not really, this is caused by the source, not the receiver. However, if you go into "night" mode, that compresses the entire sound field so the variations aren't as noticeable -- of course, then you're not getting the benefit of the full dynamic range.


The volume jumps are indeed very annoying (and you don't have to change channels to experience it -- happens when the regular show cuts to commercial as well), and the issue widespread. It turns out this is a much harder problem to solve than you might think. Dolby Labs announced a new technology at CES this year called "Dolby Volume" which is designed to solve this exact problem. DTS and Audessey have also announced their own solutions. None are in any receivers yet, though rumor has it they'll start showing up in the second half of this year. Further rumor has it that Denon MIGHT make such a feature available as a firmware update to their high end receivers (I'd guess as an extra purchased feature). Time will tell...


----------



## rec head

I am having an issue while watching tv through my motorola/comcast dvr. I am getting a couple lines of noise (I'm not sure how many lines) when the 3808 is upscaling. If I turn the resolution to 1080i (the tv is 1080p) or change the scaler to off the problem goes away. This problem actually seems new. It happens with either component or hdmi. Is anyone else having similar issues? Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## danhawk911

can any body give me any advice on which menu setting do i need to put the 3808 on so it shows dolby hd. i have a panasonic 10ka and i set it to bit stream and can't get the dolby hd light on. do i have to set the reciver back into the 5.1 mode instead of 7.1? if i setup to pcm the heading reads multi channel in which to by understanding means i turned on the dolby hd through the player decoding it and it sending the audio to the 3808? when i turn the receiver to the input for the blu-ray player it says multi chanel in. is this what i want to see?


----------



## cut2cure

I just received by 3808 and set it up and it is a tremendous receiver. I've been entirely impressed with its sound quality as well as its robust feature set.










One issue I'm having is that I can't seem to get the darn thing to output my stereo signal in DTS NEO6-music. I've listened to every DSP mode and pure direct sounds phenomenal however I've become accustomed to NEO6 on my old denon avr which was a simple button push away. I've poured through the manual and tried everything I could to listen to my CDs with NEO6 but no luck.


Anyone out there know how I can make this happen?


Thanks


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1fastz28* /forum/post/13037477
> 
> 
> stupid newbie question, if i plug in a wireless adapter through usb, could i get onto my houses wireless network? or is the only way to connect it through a cat 5 cable and a computer?



your better off getting a modem router with switch capability. however, if you are keen on using wireless, there are many devices out there that turn an ethernet port into a wireless device, which then would talk to the wirless router on the network.


this is an extremely open & broad subject which in the end, has many solutions.


i guess the question you need to answer yourself is .. do you want a wireless solution. .do you want to depend on your PC to provide that internet capabiliy to your devices .. or would you just rather get a dedicated device taht does not rely on anything but your ISP and a power point?


if you have further questions, i would suggest you message me.. as this is way off topic of this forum


HTH


----------



## electronleaker

^^ I can understand how in depth and robust your enthusiasm for the subject of connecting via wifi vs. hard line maybe but I can absolutely not understand how it is irrelevant to this particular forum/thread. This is a feature of the Denon 3808ci that has multiple uses and purposes and I find that how you integrate it into a home network very relevant to many people here. I for one am in the process of deciding wifi or hard line. I've never dabbled in wifi and I'm sure others here would like some knowledgeable insight on the matter too.


Now if I'm off base with this opinion, please feel free to put me in my place.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13039006
> 
> 
> I am having an issue while watching tv through my motorola/comcast dvr. I am getting a couple lines of noise (I'm not sure how many lines) when the 3808 is upscaling. If I turn the resolution to 1080i (the tv is 1080p) or change the scaler to off the problem goes away. This problem actually seems new. It happens with either component or hdmi. Is anyone else having similar issues? Any ideas how to fix it?



Where are the lines?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/13038274
> 
> 
> Not really, this is caused by the source, not the receiver. However, if you go into "night" mode, that compresses the entire sound field so the variations aren't as noticeable -- of course, then you're not getting the benefit of the full dynamic range.
> 
> 
> The volume jumps are indeed very annoying (and you don't have to change channels to experience it -- happens when the regular show cuts to commercial as well), and the issue widespread. It turns out this is a much harder problem to solve than you might think. Dolby Labs announced a new technology at CES this year called "Dolby Volume" which is designed to solve this exact problem. DTS and Audessey have also announced their own solutions. None are in any receivers yet, though rumor has it they'll start showing up in the second half of this year. Further rumor has it that Denon MIGHT make such a feature available as a firmware update to their high end receivers (I'd guess as an extra purchased feature). Time will tell...



Thanks... this is very helpful as I am very annoyed by the changes in volume. Sounds this would be an 'add feature' that we could download. Makes sense now that I see it as a menu option


----------



## fickle

@electronleaker


i just say that as this can take up multiple threads etc.. im glad to assist in anyway to identify a solution for those who are interested in networking ... but i figure general networking is acceptable... how to decide what is relevant is the end users perspective.. figured this is an A/V forum, not microsoft technet forum


----------



## Docj04

Extremely lame and ignorant question here, so please bear with me.


While getting this unit all set up and tweaked for a network, could one simply transfer mp3's from their pc onto a USB flash drive, and leave it plugged into the 3808ci to listen to them.


Would the 3808 "see" the USB flash drive each time it was turned on? My tech know how is obviously non existent...sorry.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/13041851
> 
> 
> Extremely lame and ignorant question here, so please bear with me.
> 
> 
> While getting this unit all set up and tweaked for a network, could one simply transfer mp3's from their pc onto a USB flash drive, and leave it plugged into the 3808ci to listen to them.
> 
> 
> Would the 3808 "see" the USB flash drive each time it was turned on? My tech know how is obviously non existent...sorry.



You would need to plug the USB drive into the PC and transfer the music. Then plug the USB drive into the 3808 which it will see each time the unit is turned on.


----------



## Jtimmmy

Now that a lot of people have done the firmware upgrades, has anyone noticed any improvement in sound quality?


----------



## fickle

has there been a new firmware release? i tried doing an update about 2 weeks ago, but i was informed i was on the latest


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13042269
> 
> 
> has there been a new firmware release? i tried doing an update about 2 weeks ago, but i was informed i was on the latest



I dont know. I still have these 3 minute upgrades that dont stick. That is some kind of bug, but I wonder if these keep me from a real upgrade when released.... I'm afraid I'm stuck in the 3 minute upgrade hell.


----------



## electronleaker

valmont74


You should check your firmware numbers against the download sheet on the Denon website under the 3808ci page. Verify your up to speed via that document. Then you'll know if your at least up to the second firmware upgrade.


----------



## Wilt

Is everyone still seeing track and station information when using internet radio. This seems to have gone since doing the update.


I just see the the station name.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/13042558
> 
> 
> Is everyone still seeing track and station information when using internet radio. This seems to have gone since doing the update.
> 
> 
> I just see the the station name.



Same here, several people have commented about that a month or two ago.


mark


----------



## freebird2003

hello, for the past two days i have this problem.


my setup

3808 non CI

PS3


PS3 is connected via HDMI


The problem

----------------

when i play dvd or blu-ray, about 5-10 mins of the movie, the audio gets cut off. (At this point, the dispay of the 3808 show 5.1 spk at both input and output.) i stop movie via the ps3 remote and the play again from the same point. the movies resumes backs to normal.


What is the problem that i am having??


Please advise.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13039006
> 
> 
> I am having an issue while watching tv through my motorola/comcast dvr. I am getting a couple lines of noise (I'm not sure how many lines) when the 3808 is upscaling. If I turn the resolution to 1080i (the tv is 1080p) or change the scaler to off the problem goes away. This problem actually seems new. It happens with either component or hdmi. Is anyone else having similar issues? Any ideas how to fix it?



If you are referring to some noise at the top of the screen when upscaling to 1080p via the 3808ci then I have seen this noise with a TivoHD on my Sony XBR TV. I turn off the scaler and the problem goes away. I suppose it could also be solved by adjustign the vertical position on the TV also. Since the scaler inside the Denon doesn't seem to improve the picture quality any (the picture quality is already excellent) I just leave it off... Besides the couple of lines of noise do you see picture improvement when turning the scaler on? What kind of TV display do you have?


----------



## nicholas

I also posted this in the OPPO 981 thread, as I'm not sure if my issue is with Denon or OPPO.


I've noticed my OPPO 981 clips of the first 1 or 2 seconds of CDs. This only happens when the disc plays after it has been loaded, if I press one button one on the remote to play track one from the beginning it plays all the music.


The OPPO is connected to a Denon 3808 via HDMI. The same thing happens when I connected via Optical.


It seems like the Denon takes a second or two to sync to the output of the OPPO. So I wonder if this is a Denon issue or an OPPO issue.


Anyone heard this in their set-up?


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1fastz28* /forum/post/13037477
> 
> 
> stupid newbie question, if i plug in a wireless adapter through usb, could i get onto my houses wireless network? or is the only way to connect it through a cat 5 cable and a computer?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13041474
> 
> 
> your better off getting a modem router with switch capability. however, if you are keen on using wireless, there are many devices out there that turn an ethernet port into a wireless device, which then would talk to the wirless router on the network.
> 
> 
> this is an extremely open & broad subject which in the end, has many solutions.
> 
> 
> i guess the question you need to answer yourself is .. do you want a wireless solution. .do you want to depend on your PC to provide that internet capabiliy to your devices .. or would you just rather get a dedicated device taht does not rely on anything but your ISP and a power point?
> 
> 
> if you have further questions, i would suggest you message me.. as this is way off topic of this forum
> 
> 
> HTH





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13041659
> 
> 
> ^^ I can understand how in depth and robust your enthusiasm for the subject of connecting via wifi vs. hard line maybe but I can absolutely not understand how it is irrelevant to this particular forum/thread. This is a feature of the Denon 3808ci that has multiple uses and purposes and I find that how you integrate it into a home network very relevant to many people here. I for one am in the process of deciding wifi or hard line. I've never dabbled in wifi and I'm sure others here would like some knowledgeable insight on the matter too.
> 
> 
> Now if I'm off base with this opinion, please feel free to put me in my place.



fickle, before you go making suggestions and belittling questions in this forum you should make sure that your facts are straight and unambiguous.


There are no stupid questions, we are here to help everyone.


First of all you didnt' even answer any of his questions (as they were already answered before you went off the handle)


No, you cannot use a USB wireless device to connect your Denon to a network.

Yes you can connect through a PC, but that would require the PC to be connected to a network and a free ethernet port on the PC to "share" the network connection via Ethernet.

You can connect a router/switch to your modem which has the ability to share multiple ethernet ports, your PC would get one and your Denon would get one, assuming they are close enough to run wires to both devices (and the modem)

The alternative that most people use is connecting the Denon (via ethernet) to a wireless Access Point (or Bridge)


Second of all "modem router" and "power point" are not a terms you need to be confusing people with.


Yes there are many hardware configurations that you can choose to create a wireless network, but to tell someone to talk about it offline is ridiculous.


*I* suggest all questions remain in this forum because certain people have no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/13042558
> 
> 
> Is everyone still seeing track and station information when using internet radio. This seems to have gone since doing the update.
> 
> 
> I just see the the station name.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/13042967
> 
> 
> Same here, several people have commented about that a month or two ago.
> 
> 
> mark



I've noticed that some channels do show song info and some don't.. could just be a format thing.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13043229
> 
> 
> If you are referring to some noise at the top of the screen when upscaling to 1080p via the 3808ci then I have seen this noise with a TivoHD on my Sony XBR TV. I turn off the scaler and the problem goes away. I suppose it could also be solved by adjustign the vertical position on the TV also. Since the scaler inside the Denon doesn't seem to improve the picture quality any (the picture quality is already excellent) I just leave it off... Besides the couple of lines of noise do you see picture improvement when turning the scaler on? What kind of TV display do you have?



Invisible hand - the lines are at the very top.


kpdillon - I am using a Samsung 4065f. Everything is connected hdmi. When I set the Denon resolution to 480i or other resolutions and the a-h & h-h off I do see a picture difference. Right now I have it set to 1080p a-h only. I don't really think I can see a difference. The noise is more of a frustration than a problem i guess. The comcast picture quality sucks to begin with so it's not like the components can make it much worse.


----------



## userx

I am thinking of upgrading to a 3808ci from a avr-587 and have a question. I will be driving 4 Polk RTI8's and a csi3 center with a bic h-100 sub. Will I notice a difference in sound quality with this receiver going from 75W to 130W (not including the addition of lossless audio) or will I just have more headroom?


----------



## Docj04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13041912
> 
> 
> You would need to plug the USB drive into the PC and transfer the music. Then plug the USB drive into the 3808 which it will see each time the unit is turned on.



Sounds great, but... If the music is being taken directly from the usb flash drive, and NOT via HDMI or optical from a player, then how does the 3808ci play it back?? 2 channel only, or can you set select different playback formats?


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholas* /forum/post/13043356
> 
> 
> I also posted this in the OPPO 981 thread, as I'm not sure if my issue is with Denon or OPPO.
> 
> 
> I've noticed my OPPO 981 clips of the first 1 or 2 seconds of CDs. This only happens when the disc plays after it has been loaded, if I press one button one on the remote to play track one from the beginning it plays all the music.
> 
> 
> The OPPO is connected to a Denon 3808 via HDMI. The same thing happens when I connected via Optical.
> 
> 
> It seems like the Denon takes a second or two to sync to the output of the OPPO. So I wonder if this is a Denon issue or an OPPO issue.
> 
> 
> Anyone heard this in their set-up?




I have an OPPO 980 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI and haven't noticed this problem.


----------



## evetsmd

My main remote, model RC-1068, has a touch panel screen that is backlit. It's a bluish color. The screen has never really been that bright since I installed the first set of batteries and yes there is a brightness level control that I have adjusted to full on.


Anyway, it's gotten so dim that you can hardly see the display (I have to cup my hands around the display but then because it is a touch screen it's almost impossible to use) . Yes I have tried several pairs of new batteries and no change.


Can anyone give me some insight as to how bright and useable this display should be. Other than adjusting the brightness level, is there anything else I should be doing.


Thanks


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13039813
> 
> 
> can any body give me any advice on which menu setting do i need to put the 3808 on so it shows dolby hd. i have a panasonic 10ka and i set it to bit stream and can't get the dolby hd light on. do i have to set the reciver back into the 5.1 mode instead of 7.1? if i setup to pcm the heading reads multi channel in which to by understanding means i turned on the dolby hd through the player decoding it and it sending the audio to the 3808? when i turn the receiver to the input for the blu-ray player it says multi chanel in. is this what i want to see?



You are not seeing Dolby HD light because your Panasonic BD10 is not capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codec over HDMI. Among Blu-ray players, only Panasonic BD30 and Samsung 1400 and 5000 are capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codecs. Among HD DVD players, only Toshiba XA2, A35 and Onkyo (XA2 clone) are capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codecs.


The best that you can do would be to decode TrueHD in the player and sending as PCM over HDMI or analog audio output. The receiver would show multi channel in.


----------



## towerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/13044659
> 
> 
> Sounds great, but... If the music is being taken directly from the usb flash drive, and NOT via HDMI or optical from a player, then how does the 3808ci play it back?? 2 channel only, or can you set select different playback formats?



Are you asking about multi-channel music files? (.mp3/flac) ? Most songs are stereo, no?


2004 - "Fraunhofer IIS and Agere Systems have developed a multi-channel MP3 format that produces 5.1 sound at bitrates comparable to those used today to encode stereo sound in MP3 format. In addition to offering multi-channel sound at low bitrates, the MP3 Surround -format is also fully backwards compatible with all existing MP3 players."


There is a concept of multi channel music files, so if the Denon can recognize this and show on the left side that the input is 2+ speakers it should be able to decode it thusly.


Otherwise you can use the normal sound options.. (ie. 2 channel stereo music can be played in 7.1 channel stereo to flood a room.. or run it through a Dobly Pro Logic "music" setting for other effect.. etc...)


You're definitely not limited to (front) Left/Right stereo only.


----------



## RedRedSuit

Honestly, the video upscaler is kind of wonky. Seems okay on HD sources, but it really does weird things to analog component input from PS2 and GameCube. It sort of zooms out a bit, and I have to use my TV's small-zoom feature to compensate. I decided to just turn off the i/p scaling. Unfortunately, I can't do it only for specific inputs; if I turn off Video Convert for the PS2 or GameCube input, the picture cuts out completely.


The remote blows, but I'll be using a universal one anyway.


In all other ways, it's just an outstanding receiver. It's so powerful and well documented. The audio support and GUI is just outstanding.


----------



## Rolfie

I just ordered my 3808ci from 6th Ave. Thanks all for the hints. A fellow there who calls himself "Home Theater" Pete got pretty creative since I also ordered a Pioneer PDP6010FD.

Does anyone know if a coupon for TwonkyMedia is for sure in 3808 box?


Following up, the 3808 arrived double boxed (good) with plastic peanut filler (bad, but the cat loved it). There WAS a Twonkyvision coupon in the box. This is important to me because my server runs on LINUX, so I need to order that software.


----------



## bases1616

I just setup a HD-XA2 with the latest FW 2.8 to my 3808. The bitstream of DTS-HD MA works like a charm. I have my SB CH out setup because I have 6.1 setup. The problem I am having is I am losing the sixth speaker when I select the DTS-HD MA track from my disc. Does anyone know how to get it to stay on with DTS-HD MA being bitstreamed? It works fine with internal decoding and Dolby Digital.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13041912
> 
> 
> You would need to plug the USB drive into the PC and transfer the music. Then plug the USB drive into the 3808 which it will see each time the unit is turned on.



I believe you also need to ensure that the drive is not formatted NTFS since I believe the 3808 can't properly read an NTFS-formatted drive (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). Drive needs to be formatted FAT32 (FAT16 okay if drive is 2GB or smaller), assuming you don't have music files that are larger than 4 GB in size.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/13042558
> 
> 
> Is everyone still seeing track and station information when using internet radio. This seems to have gone since doing the update.
> 
> 
> I just see the the station name.



I can't remember the exact station but I coulda swore I saw at least one Internet radio station that did display the track/title name (and/or artist name) not even a couple of weeks ago. But yes, the majority of stations still display only the station name w/ the current (U.S.) firmware rev.


Edit/update--I see I'm not the only one who noticed that some stations do show additional info.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/13044659
> 
> 
> Sounds great, but... If the music is being taken directly from the usb flash drive, and NOT via HDMI or optical from a player, then how does the 3808ci play it back?? 2 channel only, or can you set select different playback formats?



You can apply whatever soundfield processing you want to it (where selectable)--e.g., 2-ch. stereo, 7.1 stereo, etc.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Docj04* /forum/post/13044659
> 
> 
> Sounds great, but... If the music is being taken directly from the usb flash drive, and NOT via HDMI or optical from a player, then how does the 3808ci play it back?? 2 channel only, or can you set select different playback formats?



You can select for example 7/5 channel stereo mode which sounds great playing mp3's either from a USB drive or streamed from a local music server.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13047037
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact station but I coulda swore I saw at least one Internet radio station that did display the track/title name (and/or artist name) not even a couple of weeks ago. But yes, the majority of stations still display only the station name w/ the current (U.S.) firmware rev.
> 
> 
> Edit/update--I see I'm not the only one who noticed that some stations do show additional info.



I recently added a station using http://radiodenon.com and it shows track/title information.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13046987
> 
> 
> I believe you also need to ensure that the drive is not formatted NTFS since I believe the 3808 can't properly read an NTFS-formatted drive (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). Drive needs to be formatted FAT32 (FAT16 okay if drive is 2GB or smaller), assuming you don't have music files that are larger than 4 GB in size.



Yes, that is correct thank you for clarifying. Must be FAT32 formated.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolfie* /forum/post/13046753
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 3808ci from 6th Ave. Thanks all for the hints. A fellow there who calls himself "Home Theater" Pete got pretty creative since I also ordered a Pioneer PDP6010FD.
> 
> Does anyone know if a coupon for TwonkyMedia is for sure in 3808 box?



Got mine from 6ave. Didn't see a TwonkyMedia coupon.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13042269
> 
> 
> has there been a new firmware release? i tried doing an update about 2 weeks ago, but i was informed i was on the latest



Check the DenonJeff returns thread. He is saying sometime perhaps in the spring a new firmware release.


----------



## aaronwt

What is the difference between a CI and non CI version?


----------



## lffisher

I have heard about this problem from other people, but I'm hoping there is a solution. I just bought my 3808 and tried to connect with HDMI from my Comcast cable box (Explorer 8300).


I get an error from the cable box about HDCP issues. Apparently the cable box wants to be directly connect to the TV with HDMI. Is there a way around this? Is there a firmware update to the cable box or receiver that solves this problem?


Otherwise, I am stuck using component from the cable box with a separate digital audio cable. If I do that, do I lost any audio or video quality? I'm not sure if comcast has any 1080p channels that I would lose quality by connecting with component to the 3808. Of course, the 3808 could upscale it back again, but that won't result in the same overall picture. Also, would I lose any audio quality this way?


I hope there is some way I can just use the HDMI cable...


Thanks,

Larry


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13047558
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a CI and non CI version?



Nevermind. I see on the comparison pdf sheet that DenonJEff posted that

"CI : Denon" is Secret Installer modes(IR Defeat/Front Panel Lock-Out etc.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/13043611
> 
> 
> fickle, before you go making suggestions and belittling questions in this forum you should make sure that your facts are straight and unambiguous.
> 
> 
> There are no stupid questions, we are here to help everyone.
> 
> 
> First of all you didnt' even answer any of his questions (as they were already answered before you went off the handle)
> 
> 
> No, you cannot use a USB wireless device to connect your Denon to a network.
> 
> Yes you can connect through a PC, but that would require the PC to be connected to a network and a free ethernet port on the PC to "share" the network connection via Ethernet.
> 
> You can connect a router/switch to your modem which has the ability to share multiple ethernet ports, your PC would get one and your Denon would get one, assuming they are close enough to run wires to both devices (and the modem)
> 
> The alternative that most people use is connecting the Denon (via ethernet) to a wireless Access Point (or Bridge)
> 
> 
> Second of all "modem router" and "power point" are not a terms you need to be confusing people with.
> 
> 
> Yes there are many hardware configurations that you can choose to create a wireless network, but to tell someone to talk about it offline is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> *I* suggest all questions remain in this forum because certain people have no idea what they are talking about.



Sincere apologise that my communication came out that way.. was not meant to demean


----------



## danhawk911

so how does one go about getting the display to say dobly hd?


----------



## RodChester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13047813
> 
> 
> so how does one go about getting the display to say dobly hd?



Your player has to be bitstreaming the undecoded audio to the 3808 for decoding. What player are you using and how is it connected to the 3808?


----------



## fickle

hi guys,


was perusing through some xbox 360 forums and found that component signal is still an analogue signal (im still learning). so, for those with the xbox 360s, and for those who can comment, is there any point in buying a converter that plugs into the 360 to HDMI? i guess a subset question is .. was the first gen 360's video output was always analogue and therefor was never going to have a digital video signal?


i only ask as i would love to get rid of the component cable and make the back of my entertainment unit a bit more cleaner .. 3 cables vs 1. other than astitic's, would i gain anything from buying a converter for the 360 knowing the above? eg.. would the video be inproved if i purchased that converter (HDMI) into the 3808?


cheers


----------



## aaronwt

360s with hdmi only came out in Spring 2007. Prior to that VGA and component were your only option for HD OUPUT. VGA out is the only option on those earlier machines that will output all the content in HD.


----------



## danhawk911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/13047952
> 
> 
> Your player has to be bitstreaming the undecoded audio to the 3808 for decoding. What player are you using and how is it connected to the 3808?



i have a panasonic dmp 10a i turned on bitstream and i still can't get it turn on. If i put it on pcm mode it goes to multi channel i. also one other thing if have the receiver in 7.1 mode will it be dolby hd 7.1 or just regular dolby 7.1


----------



## RodChester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13048266
> 
> 
> i have a panasonic dmp 10a i turned on bitstream and i still can't get it turn on. If i put it on pcm mode it goes to multi channel i. also one other thing if have the receiver in 7.1 mode will it be dolby hd 7.1 or just regular dolby 7.1



Sorry danhawk but I'm not familiar with your player so I wont be able to help. Hopefully someone else on the boards will have some info for you.


Also, try this post here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=756879 


You might be able to get some answers there too.


Good luck!


----------



## danhawk911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RodChester* /forum/post/13048384
> 
> 
> Sorry danhawk but I'm not familiar with your player so I wont be able to help. Hopefully someone else on the boards will have some info for you.
> 
> 
> Also, try this post here
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=756879
> 
> 
> You might be able to get some answers there too.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



one question though do i need to have the amp setting to hte default setting instead of the 7.1 setting?


----------



## Newwatch

I finally took the plunge after going looking at the Denon/Yamaha/Onkyo at the local worst buy. There is a lot of mention of 6th Ave and Electronics expo in this thread and gave both a call. The guy at 6th gave me a good price but was in a real rush. I then called EE and spoke to the oft quoted "Mr. Steve". Besides knowing quite a bit about the receiver and AVS Forum, he offered a more than fair quote, immediately sealing the deal.


When my unit finally arrived, it looked like it had fallen off the back of the UPS truck. The delivery guy acted condescending and claimed that these boxes were made to take the abuse..yeah right.not with my baby. I had been looking forward to hooking up the monoprice cables that got here earlier so was pretty darned upset to send the unit back. I left Steve a message late at night and dreading the pain of having to go thought a long UPS claim process. Surprisehe called me early this morning and said he that he would take care of everything. I get a call later in the day that EE would overnight me a new unit.now that's great service!


They confirmed that they had just switched to double boxing new units this week, just like someone else in the forum mentioned. Mine had shipped last week.


Looking forward to an exciting weekend!


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13048049
> 
> 
> 360s with hdmi only came out in Spring 2007. Prior to that VGA and component were your only option for HD OUPUT. VGA out is the only option on those earlier machines that will output all the content in HD.



so in your opinion, purchasing the Xbox 360 VGA to HDMI converter would be a waste?


----------



## fickle

quick AMP question


what is the difference between a Cat A (i think its cat a) amp vs a regular amp?


cheers


----------



## danhawk911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13048588
> 
> 
> one question though do i need to have the amp setting to hte default setting instead of the 7.1 setting?



thank you for the link found out that the 10a does not suport bitstream of dolby hd. disapoonting but oh well.


----------



## HumanMedia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13049371
> 
> 
> thank you for the link found out that the 10a does not suport bitstream of dolby hd. disapoonting but oh well.



And you needs to connected by HDMI to pass the hidef audio codecs via bitstream.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13048920
> 
> 
> so in your opinion, purchasing the Xbox 360 VGA to HDMI converter would be a waste?



Yes, it's a waste of money. You're losing the benefit of HDMI which is keeping the signal digital. I guarantee that you won't see a difference between a component connection directly to your TV and the output of the converter.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13047813
> 
> 
> so how does one go about getting the display to say dobly hd?



I have the same question.


I just bought my 3808ci lat week and just had the time to hook it up today. I have

1.3a certified HDMI cables and my Toshiba HD-A30 is set to send bitstream (and other settings are auto as per Toshiba's user's manual). My 3808ci says signal is Multi Ch In. Does this mean it is not using Dolby TrueHD? How do you get it to use Dolby TrueHD?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13050120
> 
> 
> I just bought my 3808ci lat week and just had the time to hook it up today. I have
> 
> 1.3a certified HDMI cables and my Toshiba HD-A30 is set to send bitstream (and other settings are auto as per Toshiba's user's manual). My 3808ci says signal is Multi Ch In. Does this mean it is not using Dolby TrueHD? How do you get it to use Dolby TrueHD?



- The A30 cannot bitstream Dolby TrueHD. The only HD-DVD player that can send the new codecs as bitstream is the A35. The bitstream option in the A30 menu refers to Dolby Digital and DTS.


The only way to listen to Dolby TrueHD is to let the player decode the codec and send it to the receiver as multi-channel PCM. It should sound identical to the receiver decoding it since it's a lossless format. The 3808 will display Multi-channel In.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danhawk911* /forum/post/13047813
> 
> 
> so how does one go about getting the display to say dobly hd?



You are not seeing Dolby HD light because your Panasonic BD10 is not capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codec over HDMI. Among Blu-ray players, only Panasonic BD30 and Samsung 1400 and 5000 are capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codecs. Among HD DVD players, only Toshiba XA2, A35 and Onkyo (XA2 clone) are capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codecs.


The best that you can do would be to decode TrueHD in the player and sending as PCM over HDMI or analog audio output. The receiver would show multi channel in.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/13050301
> 
> 
> Among HD DVD players, only Toshiba XA2, A35 and Onkyo (XA2 clone) are capable of bitstreaming advanced audio codecs.



- I always forget about the XA2.


----------



## rgobantes3

Dolby TrueHD is in the symbols supported in the front of the A30 as well as the manual which tells you how to set-up it should be so that the receiver can send Dolby TrueHD to the receiver. Am I missing something?


----------



## rgobantes3

I meant to say...


Dolby TrueHD is in the symbols supported in the front of the A30 as well as the manual which tells you how to set it up so that the PLAYER can send Dolby TrueHD to the receiver. Am I missing something?


I also went to Toshiba's website and the only difference between A30 and A35 is that A35 can do 7.1 while the A30 can do 5.1.


I may be reading all of it wrong.


----------



## jcdammeyer

Hi,


After a week or so I'm finally getting a handle on how to run my new AVR-3808CI.


However, I have a question about configuration that I haven't been able to figure out.


I have:

Toshiba 42" Regza LCD HDMI to

Motorola Cable PVR HDMI to Denon.

Two Altec 604-8G in Karlson Enclosures (Main L+R)

Klipsch RC-52 Center

Klipsch RF-15 as Surround

A borrowed JBL 8" Sub.


I connected a signal generator to CD Left input and my scope to Front Left out and Sub Out. Then played around with the various surround effects and cross over settings until I got the best level of bass (35Hz) out of the L+R channels.


I have found that 7CH Stero provides the same signal level for both the Sub and the L+R front channels. Going to any of the Surround modes immediately reduces the base out the L+R channels.


Now if I was running a rinky dink little front pair with 5" woofers and a frequency response down to only 65Hz I wouldn't care. But I'm running two Altec 15" Coaxial Studio Monitor speakers that are more than capable of providing levels down to 20Hz and a fairly high SPL.


So I play the CDs and stereo TV in 7CH mode and have the MAIN+LFE enabled. What I don't know is if a Dolby 5.1 source will image the .1 LFE into the L+R mains or do I just loose that for movies? I can understand why that may be the way it is, but it seems like there should be three Subwoofer Mode settings.


LFE

MAIN->LFE (Currently LFE+MAIN)

LFE->MAIN


With this third setting, the pseudo surround modes would couple the higher level LFE signal back into the L+R Mains and the 0.1 LFE from Dolby 5.1 would also end up where I want it.


Finally, does the Denon actually do anything with Fletcher Munson Euql Loudness contouring?


Thanks


John


----------



## aaronwt

Here are the spec sheets for the A30 and the A35. The A35 list High Bit rate audio which is what is described as the bitstreaming. The A30 does not list this capability.

The only two HD DVD players from Toshiba that can bitstream the audio are the A35 and the XA2.

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpasse...D-A30_spec.pdf 

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpasse...D-A35_spec.pdf


----------



## E39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13047769
> 
> 
> Sincere apologise that my communication came out that way.. was not meant to demean



fickle, don't worry about it. There are a lot of people who go out of their way to look for fights.


I didn't see any inflammatory remarks in your original post in the least.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13050369
> 
> 
> Dolby TrueHD is in the symbols supported in the front of the A30 as well as the manual which tells you how to set-up it should be so that the receiver can send Dolby TrueHD to the receiver. Am I missing something?



Yes, you are missing something. As explained in the manual, the A30 will decode the DD+ and TrueHD tracks to PCM. Your receiver will read this as multichannel PCM.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/13050538
> 
> 
> So I play the CDs and stereo TV in 7CH mode and have the MAIN+LFE enabled. What I don't know is if a Dolby 5.1 source will image the .1 LFE into the L+R mains or do I just loose that for movies? I can understand why that may be the way it is, but it seems like there should be three Subwoofer Mode settings.
> 
> 
> LFE
> 
> MAIN->LFE (Currently LFE+MAIN)
> 
> LFE->MAIN
> 
> 
> With this third setting, the pseudo surround modes would couple the higher level LFE signal back into the L+R Mains and the 0.1 LFE from Dolby 5.1 would also end up where I want it.



Ack, this is bass management 101. If you really want to run your mains full-range (just because they have low end capability doesn't mean you should necessarily do this), then set them to Large, with the other speakers set to Small. The LFE should be set to LFE only, not LFE+Main.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/13050538
> 
> 
> Finally, does the Denon actually do anything with Fletcher Munson Euql Loudness contouring?



No, the Pioneer 92/94 do.


----------



## Docj04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *towerz* /forum/post/13046451
> 
> 
> Are you asking about multi-channel music files? (.mp3/flac) ? Most songs are stereo, no?
> 
> 
> 2004 - "Fraunhofer IIS and Agere Systems have developed a multi-channel MP3 format that produces 5.1 sound at bitrates comparable to those used today to encode stereo sound in MP3 format. In addition to offering multi-channel sound at low bitrates, the MP3 Surround -format is also fully backwards compatible with all existing MP3 players."
> 
> 
> There is a concept of multi channel music files, so if the Denon can recognize this and show on the left side that the input is 2+ speakers it should be able to decode it thusly.
> 
> 
> Otherwise you can use the normal sound options.. (ie. 2 channel stereo music can be played in 7.1 channel stereo to flood a room.. or run it through a Dobly Pro Logic "music" setting for other effect.. etc...)
> 
> 
> You're definitely not limited to (front) Left/Right stereo only.



That was a fantastic reply. Very helpful indeed. Thank you.


----------



## skeeno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *03Cobra* /forum/post/13031644
> 
> 
> Yes I called and talked to Steve at EE and assured me they are a Authorized dealer and he will give anyone on this forum the "Deal" on any rcvr--great price and warrenty 973-808-5198x130 or call him direct at 848-248-3498. He seems very knowledgable too on whatever Electronics you want to talk about too...




Based upon the hours of reading, I deceided to take the 3808CI plunge. Talked to Steve adn Electronics Expo, at the above number or direct at 848-248-3498. Good price, and I'm waiting to see the delivery. A little bit of up-sale, but hey, the have to make a living and things seemed fair. I would recommend


Forgot to mention he threw a good price at me on a panasoic blu-ray as well. Only wish he had some projectors I am looking at.


----------



## COEX-Pilot

Well I had the unthinkable happen! My 3808 just stopped outputting sound!!


Called Denon and they were pretty useless. Do a firmware update and if that fails, send it back to your dealer. That's not much help after waiting an hour on hold!!


So, I did the firmware update and it ran fine. Actually I was surprised it updated as this unit has the current firmware on it. Perhaps it was corrupted. After the reboot, still no sounds! Video was fine, music server connected and showed tune playing, etc. Even heard the relay engage after turning it on but nothing.


On the left side of the display, nothing showed up at all. The right side did show the speakers that would have been playing so it appears the lights only indicate what speakers will be in use, not that they are actually receiving output from the amp. Interesting.


So, a call to Elect.Expo (Steve) and they will switch it for a new one once it arrives. They sent a UPS shipping label (nice touch) but the return person said I would have to wait about three days after they get the unit to ship the new one. That sucks!


Perhaps they will service a customer a bit quicker that just making me wait! After all, I already paid for the unit.


One note: my unit was not double boxed (see my previous post) and perhaps something was 'loosened' during shipment. I doubt it but who knows. At least they will be double boxing future shipments.


Just curious if anyone else has had this particular problem???


----------



## electronleaker

COEX-Pilot,


Did your unit smell of burnt electronics? Did you give the top side heat vents a good sniff test? Just wondering. Often times if something "POP's" it will emit a very stout burnt smell, unmistakable. If no, try disconnecting everything, even power and speakers, let it sit for a good half hour then hook up 1)speakers 2) a source [dvd player] 3)power and see if that does any tricks. I know with a computer there is a CMOS battery that will only "reset" CMOS if it's completely without power for at least 20 to 30 seconds. If this doesn't work, I'm sorry but I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Wilt

I take it then, that no track information for internet radio is normal, and that Denon have removed this feature from everyones AMP that have the latest update. Maybe it will return in future updates?


Will just have to live without for now.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/13053383
> 
> 
> I take it then, that no track information for internet radio is normal, and that Denon have removed this feature from everyones AMP that have the latest update. Maybe it will return in future updates?
> 
> 
> Will just have to live without for now.



So thats what happened.... I helped a friend set up his 3808, and could see the track info for radio internet. When I got mine, the first thing I did was update it. When I tried internet radio, I couldn't see the track info - I was bummed, but at least now I know why.


----------



## jcdammeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13050985
> 
> 
> Ack, this is bass management 101. If you really want to run your mains full-range (just because they have low end capability doesn't mean you should necessarily do this), then set them to Large, with the other speakers set to Small. The LFE should be set to LFE only, not LFE+Main.



Ack. Please don't give credit to the statement that those that can do and those that can't teach. It's not bass management 101. It's a reasonable question as to whether or not the Denon 3808 takes the Dolby 0.1 channel and routes it to L+R if the sub is set off. I don't think it does.


The fact that the 'popularity' of home theatre systems now has consumer 'decorator' tiny L+R emitters barely capable of anything below 100Hz doesn't mean that decent full range L+R speakers shouldn't be used.


I never liked the sound of Bose speakers right from the time the first ones were introduced. I don't like the sound from tiny L+Rs either. I do like the sound from my ALTECs. And if it's a choice between spending $1000 for a sub with less than half the speaker cone area or using my ALTECs I think it's a no brainer.


I can see that Denon has targeted the mass market in the way that they have configured their system. Since I write software for embedded systems for a living, I know the concept of a Dolby 0.1 channel mixed with L+R along with Equal Loudness contouring is purely software once the signal is all digital. Not really that hard.


The only possible problem is that the analog portion of the Denon doesn't have the dynamic range to do more than +/-12dB to do equal loudness. If so, that's an electronic design error in the hardware.


And if that's the case perhaps I need a pre-amplifier that takes L+R+LFE in and mixes them along with applying an equal loudness contour. The high end sub units out there have the ability to adjust phasing of the signal to to deal with the delays. I could see that perhaps causing the biggest problem by introducing another pre-amplifier for an external power amp.


John


----------



## Infominister

Wondering if anyone else experienced the following:


The AVR 3808CI unit I purchased last week had a serial number higher than that which would supposedly require the firmware update (>xxxx17331). However, while doing the set-up, I inadvertently started the firmware update and it then went through all its paces (~45 minutes) and completed the update with the latest firmware version.


So, my question is this: Did I just reinstall the same firmware that was already there, or does the fact that the AVR initiated the update mean that my unit did _not_ actually have the newest version it was supposed to, based on the serial number? And what, if anything, would the latter case suggest? The reason this is curious is that all my other components that have ethernet connections for firmware updates (Sat DVR, BDP) tell me when I already have the latest firmware and don't permit the download.


----------



## tyrannyPBE

I finally pulled the trigger on getting something in place of my dead 5800.


[shameless plug on]

---- info removed - getting out of hand

[/end shameless plug]


(I do applaud effort)


Looking forward to getting sound back in the HT again. My poor little AVR-2500 wants to get back to being my computer amp.


----------



## twc1993

I, too, have to jump on the EE/Steve bandwagon. He's giving the same low-price offer as we've been hearing about for a while on this thread. I ordered last Thursday and it came yesterday...DOUBLE BOXED. I had forgotten to ask for this, but they had double boxed it anyway. The Denon box inside looked factory fresh. Curious, though, that I got a unit that needed updating (serial# less than 17331). It updated without a hitch and thinks look good so far (knock wood). FYI - if you call the main EE number (a 973 number) use Steve's extension at x130.


----------



## Vrman

I just ordered from Steve @ EE. Awesome price. Much lower than anything that came up on an internet search. Give him a call @8482483498 to get a quote! I can't wait to get it next week. I'm so sick of this Onkyo.


I think it is going to be a great match for my new Philips 47" LCD!!


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/13053383
> 
> 
> I take it then, that no track information for internet radio is normal, and that Denon have removed this feature from everyones AMP that have the latest update. Maybe it will return in future updates?
> 
> 
> Will just have to live without for now.



Denon's US director of product development has agreed to raise this issue with Denon Japan.


----------



## PowerUp

Could some of you please PM me the price paid for the 3808 and where? Authorized dealers? Thanks, Ken


----------



## CDAHL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13047648
> 
> 
> Nevermind. I see on the comparison pdf sheet that DenonJEff posted that
> 
> "CI : Denon" is Secret Installer modes(IR Defeat/Front Panel Lock-Out etc.





I am looking for referenced comparison pdf sheet and unable to find. Please post link to referenced DenonJEff post. thanks


----------



## macaronia

Hi all, new 3808ci owner here.

What a beast! Damn near gave me a heart attack getting it in my rack!

Have spent the better part of the last 2 days setting everything up, looks and sounds great. Upgrading from an AVR2700, so it's a major upgrade here!


One major puzzle I've yet to figure out....trying to set up the tuner has been a collossal flop...I cannot get the remote to work at all the way the instructions say....that's a story for another day. Is there any way to manually tune in a station? When I did the auto set-up it just named all the save spots incrementally for EVERY frequency..station or no station. That's really a waste, especially that it ran out of spots at 102.3 and I'd like a few stations higher than that. I cannot get ANY AM stations.


I'm pretty good at figuring this stuff out, but I am stumped. If anyone has had a similar experience and the light bulb went on, I'd appreciate some insight. Thanks!


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/13056004
> 
> 
> Ack. Please don't give credit to the statement that those that can do and those that can't teach. It's not bass management 101. It's a reasonable question as to whether or not the Denon 3808 takes the Dolby 0.1 channel and routes it to L+R if the sub is set off. I don't think it does.



Actually, if you set your subwoofer to "no", the 3808 will mix the LFE channel into your L and R channels, one half to each. You don't lose the LFE just because you might not have a subwoofer.


Also, I think you asked about Fletcher-Munson. If you do an Audyssey Pro calibration, you enable Audyssey Dynamic EQ, which is, according to Tom Holman at least, Fletcher-Munson done right. You can check it out at http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html


----------



## Bret_Salyer

I have waded through 200 + pages of this thread and Denon Jeffs thread. I have seen issues but no answers.

My Denon is hooked to the Internet. It shows on my router, and the Denon Icon is enabled in WMP 11 File sharing. I can stream internet radio and connect from my PC or do firmware updates.

I cannot see my music files or any PC folder through the Denon GUI.

I have tried everything, and Firewalls are off. Please help.


Bret


----------



## Reylas

Purchased a 3808ci last weekend from BB. Due to the flu, was not able to set it up till tonight. Get it out of the box, notice that the right front corner is damaged like it has been dropped. But, check this out, the box is in perfect shape.


Weird. Anyone else have that happen? Now I hope the local BB (2 hours away) has another so that I can swap.


Talk about getting excited then disappointed in no time flat.


MarkS


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reylas* /forum/post/13061009
> 
> 
> Purchased a 3808ci last weekend from BB. Due to the flu, was not able to set it up till tonight. Get it out of the box, notice that the right front corner is damaged like it has been dropped. But, check this out, the box is in perfect shape.
> 
> 
> Weird. Anyone else have that happen? Now I hope the local BB (2 hours away) has another so that I can swap.
> 
> 
> Talk about getting excited then disappointed in no time flat.
> 
> 
> MarkS



I saw this on my Sunfire amp. A slight ding on the corner of the faceplate; box was perfect. Turned out my amp has an internal problem too; center channel won't play.

I would take it back.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13060947
> 
> 
> I have waded through 200 + pages of this thread and Denon Jeffs thread. I have seen issues but no answers.
> 
> My Denon is hooked to the Internet. It shows on my router, and the Denon Icon is enabled in WMP 11 File sharing. I can stream internet radio and connect from my PC or do firmware updates.
> 
> I cannot see my music files or any PC folder through the Denon GUI.
> 
> I have tried everything, and Firewalls are off. Please help.
> 
> 
> Bret



How is your hard drive formatted? I had problems with my desktop which is FAT32, but my laptop was fine (NTSC). I'm not sure if that helps at all...but good luck! Same problem with my PS3 as well.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/13056004
> 
> 
> Ack. Please don't give credit to the statement that those that can do and those that can't teach. It's not bass management 101. It's a reasonable question as to whether or not the Denon 3808 takes the Dolby 0.1 channel and routes it to L+R if the sub is set off. I don't think it does.



Actually it IS bass management 101, at least it was in the way you framed your post. You mentioned a sub in your equip list and never mentioned you were trying to redirect LFE to your mains.


As Fyzziks answered you above, setting the Mains to LARGE and Sub to NO, will redirect LFE to your Main L+R.


To address your comment about rinky-dink decorator speakers, I don't think you understand modern movie soundtracks. DD allows for a 115 dBC peak in the LFE channel when played back at reference level. So your mains would have to reproduce up to this while also handling the bass in ALL of the other channels, if present. However great you think the bass handling of those old Altecs are, they are not up to the challenge of modern LFE at reference levels. Neither is pretty much any other speaker made. There is a reason people sell potent subwoofers.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/13061080
> 
> 
> How is your hard drive formatted? I had problems with my desktop which is FAT32, but my laptop was fine (NTSC). I'm not sure if that helps at all...but good luck! Same problem with my PS3 as well.



Windows XP Home NTFS


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13061183
> 
> 
> Actually it IS bass management 101, at least it was in the way you framed your post. You mentioned a sub in your equip list and never mentioned you were trying to redirect LFE to your mains.
> 
> 
> As Fyzziks answered you above, setting the Mains to LARGE and Sub to NO, will redirect LFE to your Main L+R.
> 
> 
> To address your comment about rinky-dink decorator speakers, I don't think you understand modern movie soundtracks. DD allows for a 115 dBC peak in the LFE channel when played back at reference level. So your mains would have to reproduce up to this while also handling the bass in ALL of the other channels, if present. However great you think the bass handling of those old Altecs are, they are not up to the challenge of modern LFE at reference levels. Neither is pretty much any other speaker made. There is a reason people sell potent subwoofers.




Actually, I was at a friend of mine's house a couple weekends ago. He was playing a Star Trek movie and his Denon 2807 at +10 volume with no subwoofer through an old school set of Klipsch K horns. Sounded absolutely amazing. The entro to the movie would blow you away, so many times better than a movie theater and that was mainly just from his front mains. His center was way weak and his surrounds were bose 901's, which I don't think highly of either. His speakers handled that very beautifully, so to your post I call B.S.


There are speakers out their that can handle ANYTHING you throw at them.


----------



## bsteeler05

I am strongly considering the 4308CI(or maybe the 3808CI) and wanted to get all of your "professional" opinions regarding my current and future set up.


I currently have a Yamaha RXV-3000 and running 6.1 with 2 front effect or presence speakers. I really want to be able to run 7.1 but do not have easy access to add an addditional rear speaker as they were pre-wired. My question is can I use the two front effect speakers as the back surrounds? Which in doing so would leave my one rear center dead. Would it sound right? Is there a setting to tell the 4308 that they are in the front? Or should I just continue to run 6.1 and continue to use front effects for 8 channel listening?

I am just trying to maxamize my listening experience with 7.1 DTS-MA et all.

Thanks for any and all input.

Bryan


----------



## jcdammeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/13060924
> 
> 
> Actually, if you set your subwoofer to "no", the 3808 will mix the LFE channel into your L and R channels, one half to each. You don't lose the LFE just because you might not have a subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Also, I think you asked about Fletcher-Munson. If you do an Audyssey Pro calibration, you enable Audyssey Dynamic EQ, which is, according to Tom Holman at least, Fletcher-Munson done right. You can check it out at http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html



Thank you for your excellent response. The writeup on Dynamic EQ was very interesting.


So far everyone with a vested interest in having me buy/own a sub woofer has said the LFE signals are not coupled into the L+R. But of course, they either have an axe to grind or commisions to earn by selling me what I don't need or want.


Thanks again.


John


----------



## jcdammeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13061295
> 
> 
> Actually, I was at a friend of mine's house a couple weekends ago. He was playing a Star Trek movie and his Denon 2807 at +10 volume with no subwoofer through an old school set of Klipsch K horns. Sounded absolutely amazing. The entro to the movie would blow you away, so many times better than a movie theater and that was mainly just from his front mains. His center was way weak and his surrounds were bose 901's, which I don't think highly of either. His speakers handled that very beautifully, so to your post I call B.S.
> 
> 
> There are speakers out their that can handle ANYTHING you throw at them.



I quite agree.


John


----------



## evetsmd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macaronia* /forum/post/13060716
> 
> 
> Hi all, new 3808ci owner here.
> 
> 
> One major puzzle I've yet to figure out....trying to set up the tuner has been a collossal flop...I cannot get the remote to work at all the way the instructions say....that's a story for another day. Is there any way to manually tune in a station? When I did the auto set-up it just named all the save spots incrementally for EVERY frequency..station or no station. That's really a waste, especially that it ran out of spots at 102.3 and I'd like a few stations higher than that. I cannot get ANY AM stations.



I'm also a new 3808 owner and having the same problems....on the main remote, hit tuner, then mode will toggle between am and fm. Then I find using skip+ and skip- will manually change the frequency, one step at a time where preset ch up and down will scroll the presets from auto-set. Like you after the autoset I have no room left for any AM stations and trying to manually insert a station into the presets has had no success. I'll keep working and when I find a better answer, I'll let you know.


I do have another question, my main remote display is so dark I can hardly read it. Yes I've tried new batteries and adjusted the brightness to max. Can you give me some idea about how bright your remote may be.


Thanks


----------



## RichNY

so I am considering purchasing the 3808 vs the 5300es:


- would have liked 6 vs 4 hdmi, but

- I have a drive with a LOT of music on it and the onboard network/streaming access is selling me.

So I have read/searched the group and my questions are:

- can the 3808 "see" my usb drive - AND a directory structure if it is directly attached via usb

- if yes, I imagine that I would need to pick track by track - or sub directory by directory?

- if not, I would use an old windows notebook with my drive usb'd - is there any decent way to directly attach via ethernet the pc to the 3808

- all my inputs are hdmi - some are 720p/1080i and some are 1080p - will the 720p/1080i inputs be upconverted - AND then will the gui be visible while I switch between hdmi inputs?

- I actually would like to use the tuner (rarely read posts about this) and on Long Island my pio 26tx has never had good reception no matter what realistic antenna I put behind it. How is the selectivity?


----------



## Yamadr6

Could some of you please PM me the price paid for the 3808 and where? I have been looking for a good deal for some time now. Thank you


----------



## evetsmd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13060947
> 
> 
> I have waded through 200 + pages of this thread and Denon Jeffs thread. I have seen issues but no answers.
> 
> My Denon is hooked to the Internet. It shows on my router, and the Denon Icon is enabled in WMP 11 File sharing. I can stream internet radio and connect from my PC or do firmware updates.
> 
> I cannot see my music files or any PC folder through the Denon GUI.
> 
> I have tried everything, and Firewalls are off. Please help.
> 
> 
> Bret



Don't know if this will help since u seem to be able to connect to the internet but this is something I've seen on the Denon FAQ page....you might also check to see if your computer is set up for file sharing. I'm not sure just because WM11 sees the rcvr that WM11 will share the files in My Music.


inside your router there is an item called UPNP (Universal Plug and Play). You will need to set this feature to the off position. Once this is done, the freezing should no longer be and issue. Most makers of routers default the UPNP to the on position. If you are unsure how to turn off UPNP, please contact the manufacturer of your router to verify the proper way for turning this function off.


I seem to be able to get to the folder on my PC but albums and playlist don't display correctly.


look forward to any progress u have in solving your problem, I'll keep u posted on my end should I find out anything else..


Thanks


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13043139
> 
> 
> hello, for the past two days i have this problem.
> 
> 
> my setup
> 
> 3808 non CI
> 
> PS3
> 
> 
> PS3 is connected via HDMI
> 
> 
> The problem
> 
> ----------------
> 
> when i play dvd or blu-ray, about 5-10 mins of the movie, the audio gets cut off. (At this point, the dispay of the 3808 show 5.1 spk at both input and output.) i stop movie via the ps3 remote and the play again from the same point. the movies resumes backs to normal.
> 
> 
> What is the problem that i am having??
> 
> 
> Please advise.




hello,


i have still having this problem. i have found that the issue is now with my 3808. i have the same issue with my media pc. after playing abt 20-30 mins. the audio will go off. the only way i over come this issue is i switch to other source and i return back, then the audio will come back. i did not have this issue before. but now i am have issue every mov i see.


also to note : i have not perform any firmware update. i tried but i always get login fail msg.


please advise.


Thanks alot.


----------



## bcab17

My head is spinning fro all my avr research. The Yamaha 1800 was at the top of my list, but a BB (Magnolia) 36-month interest free deal has given me the option to step up to the next price level, the Denon 3808. I've read bits and pieces about various issues, but I'm not sure that I fully understand them. I was hoping to get a simple summary of current 3808 "issues" so I could judge for myself whether or not I can live with them.


The 3808 will be used for 98% sat and BD watching, so any issues regarding network audio streaming, etc. would not be my primary concern.


I've read about a "1080i/p problem", but I don't really understand how it would effect my everyday viewing of sat or BD.


I've read that it may not be possible to configure a 6.1 system (which is what I have). This could be a big problem for me.


So based on the current state of affairs, what reasons should I NOT buy the 3808 today?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13062223
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> i have still having this problem. i have found that the issue is now with my 3808. i have the same issue with my media pc. after playing abt 20-30 mins. the audio will go off. the only way i over come this issue is i switch to other source and i return back, then the audio will come back. i did not have this issue before. but now i am have issue every mov i see.
> 
> 
> also to note : i have not perform any firmware update. i tried but i always get login fail msg.
> 
> 
> please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot.



What sort of diagnostics have you done to figure out the problem?


Does the same thing happen at all volume levels?

What ohms are your speakers rated at?

Checked the speaker connections for shorts?

Do you have a source that doesn't do this (sat or cable box, etc.)?


Also, I'd spend some time figuring out the internet connection thing and get the firmware updated. A lot of things have been corrected since I got mine (and at least one thing broken [internet radio information no longer shows]).


----------



## bcab17

Sorry...my head is spinning regarding this. What is the best way to connect the 3808 to my wireless router? Actually, my wireless router is an old "802.11b" so I'm not opposed to getting a new "n" router. As I understand it, I will also need a wireless bridge (preferably one that can connect at least 2 devices the 3808 and my D* HR21). I am NOT a technically well-versed person, so I'm looking for the simplest way to accomplish this.


Please help me with some equipement suggestions for a good router & bridge combination (I presume getting both items from the same manufacture my make things easier).


Thanks!


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13061785
> 
> 
> so I am considering purchasing the 3808 vs the 5300es:
> 
> 
> - all my inputs are hdmi - some are 720p/1080i and some are 1080p - will the 720p/1080i inputs be upconverted - AND then will the gui be visible while I switch between hdmi inputs?
> 
> - I actually would like to use the tuner (rarely read posts about this) and on Long Island my pio 26tx has never had good reception no matter what realistic antenna I put behind it. How is the selectivity?



> It's up to you whether you want the 3808 to upconvert your HDMI inputs to 1080p. You can turn upconvert on or off. The GUI is visible regardless of the input source chosen at the time you enable the GUI. But when you switch to a new input source, the GUI is turned off. You need to turn it on again when viewing the new source (also, the TV will "black out" for a second or two while the HDMI handshaking is going on when you switch to the new source).

> I was surprised at how good the tuner in the 3808 is. Much better than past receivers I've had, and nearly equal to a separate Yamaha tuner I bought to use in the past. I no longer feel the need to use the separate tuner.


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macaronia* /forum/post/13060716
> 
> 
> Hi all, new 3808ci owner here.
> 
> What a beast! Damn near gave me a heart attack getting it in my rack!
> 
> Have spent the better part of the last 2 days setting everything up, looks and sounds great. Upgrading from an AVR2700, so it's a major upgrade here!
> 
> 
> One major puzzle I've yet to figure out....trying to set up the tuner has been a collossal flop...I cannot get the remote to work at all the way the instructions say....that's a story for another day. Is there any way to manually tune in a station? When I did the auto set-up it just named all the save spots incrementally for EVERY frequency..station or no station. That's really a waste, especially that it ran out of spots at 102.3 and I'd like a few stations higher than that. I cannot get ANY AM stations.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good at figuring this stuff out, but I am stumped. If anyone has had a similar experience and the light bulb went on, I'd appreciate some insight. Thanks!



I found it easier to setup the tuner presets via the 3808's Web interface.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13063264
> 
> 
> Sorry...my head is spinning regarding this. What is the best way to connect the 3808 to my wireless router? Actually, my wireless router is an old "802.11b" so I'm not opposed to getting a new "n" router. As I understand it, I will also need a wireless bridge (preferably one that can connect at least 2 devices the 3808 and my D* HR21). I am NOT a technically well-versed person, so I'm looking for the simplest way to accomplish this.
> 
> 
> Please help me with some equipement suggestions for a good router & bridge combination (I presume getting both items from the same manufacture my make things easier).
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Do a search, this has been covered many times. I use a Linksys wireless game adapter and have a Netgear wireless router. By searching you'll find other suggestions and answers to questions about hooking it up and resolving issues.


----------



## smoothavs

Just got the 3808CI. Great system. I dug around but can not find any instructions on how to rename the network name. Anyone know if this is possible. Currently it just shows up on my network as the mac address.


----------



## evetsmd

Like everyone who has been posting issues regarding connecting the 3808ci to their network, I have also been having problems.....here are a few things I found and thought I'd share with the group:


- you need to running Windows Media Player 11 (requirement from Denon)

- open WMP, click on Library, scroll down to "Media Sharing" and open - the Denon Network Audio Icon should be visible, check the settings.

- WMP requires that certain ports are open in your router for it to communicate with the outside world...


This is from the WMP "Help" files

---------------------------------------------------------

What are the network and firewall requirements?

Media sharing is supported on wired and wireless home networks.


Your devices must be on the same subnet as your computer. Most home networks consist of a single subnet. However, if you have multiple routers attached to your home network, you probably have multiple subnets. If you have multiple routers in your home and you have trouble sharing your media to certain devices, try connecting those devices to the same router that your computer is connected to.


To share media to other devices, several firewall ports on your computer must be open. If you are using Windows Firewall, the required Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and User Datagram Protocol (UDP) ports are automatically opened when you turn on media sharing. If you are using a different software or hardware firewall, you might need to open these ports manually.


The following table shows the firewall ports that must be opened if you want to share media to other devices.



Port Protocol Scope


1900 UDP local subnet only


2869 TCP local subnet only


10243 TCP local subnet only


10280-10284 UDP local subnet only



-------------------------------------------------


finally this from the Denon FAQ's and it may fix any freezing issues.



inside your router there is an item called UPNP (Universal Plug and Play). You will need to set this feature to the off position. Once this is done, the freezing should no longer be and issue. Most makers of routers default the UPNP to the on position. If you are unsure how to turn off UPNP, please contact the manufacturer of your router to verify the proper way for turning this function off.


----------------------------------------------


So far my system seems to be working OK but I still think I'm a long way from it being 100% OK.

If anyone has more suggestions, please let me know I'll continue to share whatever I find out.


Steve


----------



## evetsmd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/13063532
> 
> 
> I found it easier to setup the tuner presets via the 3808's Web interface.



Great idea.....thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evetsmd* /forum/post/13063948
> 
> 
> Like everyone who has been posting issues regarding connecting the 3808ci to their network, I have also been having problems.....here are a few things I found and thought I'd share with the group:
> 
> 
> - you need to running Windows Media Player 11 (requirement from Denon)
> 
> - open WMP, click on Library, scroll down to "Media Sharing" and open - the Denon Network Audio Icon should be visible, check the settings.
> 
> - WMP requires that certain ports are open in your router for it to communicate with the outside world...
> 
> 
> This is from the WMP "Help" files
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> What are the network and firewall requirements?
> 
> Media sharing is supported on wired and wireless home networks.
> 
> 
> Your devices must be on the same subnet as your computer. Most home networks consist of a single subnet. However, if you have multiple routers attached to your home network, you probably have multiple subnets. If you have multiple routers in your home and you have trouble sharing your media to certain devices, try connecting those devices to the same router that your computer is connected to.
> 
> 
> To share media to other devices, several firewall ports on your computer must be open. If you are using Windows Firewall, the required Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and User Datagram Protocol (UDP) ports are automatically opened when you turn on media sharing. If you are using a different software or hardware firewall, you might need to open these ports manually.
> 
> 
> The following table shows the firewall ports that must be opened if you want to share media to other devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Port Protocol Scope
> 
> 
> 1900 UDP local subnet only
> 
> 
> 2869 TCP local subnet only
> 
> 
> 10243 TCP local subnet only
> 
> 
> 10280-10284 UDP local subnet only
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> finally this from the Denon FAQ's and it may fix any freezing issues.
> 
> 
> 
> inside your router there is an item called UPNP (Universal Plug and Play). You will need to set this feature to the off position. Once this is done, the freezing should no longer be and issue. Most makers of routers default the UPNP to the on position. If you are unsure how to turn off UPNP, please contact the manufacturer of your router to verify the proper way for turning this function off.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> So far my system seems to be working OK but I still think I'm a long way from it being 100% OK.
> 
> If anyone has more suggestions, please let me know I'll continue to share whatever I find out.
> 
> 
> Steve



Great info. Thanks.


I'm planning on picking up a 3808 today, and while media sharing will be a feature I will eventually get to, my primary concern will be getting the current firmware upgrade. My home theater is nowhere near my router, so I will have to buy and configure a wireless bridge (local stores do not sell wireless bridges), which will easily take over a week to do.


Can I get the 3808 out of the box, connect it to my router in my computer room (before making all the connections to my equipment and tv in the other room), and download the latest firmware update or does the 3808 need to be connected to a tv for menu prompts, etc. to complete the firmware upgrade?


By the way, one of the BB Magnolia guys said he had never done a firmware upgrade before, but he would be willing to try it for me. Would that be a mistake? Can he mess the 3808 up or is the firmware upgrade an automatic process?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13064126
> 
> 
> Great info. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'm planning on picking up a 3808 today, and while media sharing will be a feature I will eventually get to, my primary concern will be getting the current firmware upgrade. My home theater is nowhere near my router, so I will have to buy and configure a wireless bridge (local stores do not sell wireless bridges), which will easily take over a week to do.
> 
> 
> Can I get the 3808 out of the box, connect it to my router in my computer room (before making all the connections to my equipment and tv in the other room), and download the latest firmware update or does the 3808 need to be connected to a tv for menu prompts, etc. to complete the firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> By the way, one of the BB Magnolia guys said he had never done a firmware upgrade before, but he would be willing to try it for me. Would that be a mistake? Can he mess the 3808 up or is the firmware upgrade an automatic process?



That should work fine. Before I even set up my 3808, I connected it to a monitor and an Ethernet switch in my computer room to do the upgrade. That way I could still use my 3806 until I was ready to install the 3808 in my main viewing area.


The process is automatic. I just went to the web interface and clicked on upgrade and the receiver spent the next 40 minutes downloading and installing the upgrade.


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13064323
> 
> 
> That should work fine. Before I even set up my 3808, I connected it to a monitor and an Ethernet switch in my computer room to do the upgrade. That way I could still use my 3806 until I was ready to install the 3808 in my main viewing area.
> 
> 
> The process is automatic. I just went to the web interface and clicked on upgrade and the receiver spent the next 40 minutes downloading and installing the upgrade.



When you say you connected it to monitor do you mean a TV or do you mean a computer monitor?


You went to the web interface. Is that in the 3808 setup menu or is there a website address I will need to access the firmware?


Also, would it make any sence to pre-configure the input labeling, and other features while connected to my computer? I know what equipement I'll be connecting, and I have already planned out which connections I will use. I just thought it might be easier to configure as much of the preliminary 3808 setup as possible while connected to my computer (before I move it to the home theater room and make all the connections).


Is there a specific website to go to that will enable 3808 setup via computer?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13064382
> 
> 
> When you say you connected it to monitor do you mean a TV or do you mean a computer monitor?
> 
> 
> You went to the web interface. Is that in the 3808 setup menu or is there a website address I will need to access the firmware?
> 
> 
> Also, would it make any sence to pre-configure the input labeling, and other features while connected to my computer? I know what equipement I'll be connecting, and I have already planned out which connections I will use. I just thought it might be easier to configure as much of the preliminary 3808 setup as possible while connected to my computer (before I move it to the home theater room and make all the connections).
> 
> 
> Is there a specific website to go to that will enable 3808 setup via computer?



TV/monitor. I used the HDMI out of the denon so I could view the configuration menu.

If you already know the inputs and names you will be using it is definitely easier to set things up ahead of time. And then move the receiver to it's actual location.


To go to the web interface you just need to enter the IP address that the router assigned to the Denon with the web broswer on your PC.

All my IP addresses start with 221.214 but that is only becasue I've never used the default IP range that devices are set for. I think the default range is 192.168.xxx.xxx


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13064439
> 
> 
> TV/monitor. I used the HDMI out of the denon so I could view the configuration menu.
> 
> If you already know the inputs and names you will be using it is definitely easier to set things up ahead of time. And then move the receiver to it's actual location.
> 
> 
> To go to the web interface you just need to enter the IP address that the router assigned to the Denon with the web broswer on your PC.
> 
> All my IP addresses start with 221.214 but that is only becasue I've never used the default IP range that devices are set for. I think the default range is 192.168.xxx.xxx



Thanks. I really appreciate your stepping a newbie thru this process. I guess my last question (for now) is there a specific serial number range for the 3808 that does NOT require an update?


----------



## rgobantes3

The Denon website firmware update instructions state that there is no update for 3808 with serial numbers xxxxx17331 and higher.


If your 3808's serial number is xxxxx09000 or lower then you need firmware update #1 & #2. xxxxx09001 through xxxxx17330 only needs firmware update #2.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/13062754
> 
> 
> What sort of diagnostics have you done to figure out the problem?
> 
> 
> Does the same thing happen at all volume levels?
> 
> What ohms are your speakers rated at?
> 
> Checked the speaker connections for shorts?
> 
> Do you have a source that doesn't do this (sat or cable box, etc.)?
> 
> 
> Also, I'd spend some time figuring out the internet connection thing and get the firmware updated. A lot of things have been corrected since I got mine (and at least one thing broken [internet radio information no longer shows]).




The diagnostics that i have done:


to eliminate that my ps3 anf media pc, i connected them both directly to my tv and found that it was not a issue with them. i also did a master reset on my 3808 to do a firmware update but always shows login fail. after than i did all the seting back again. i had the same audio issue where the audio goes off in mid of the mov.




1. i am not sure. when i had this problem i vol was at around -37 to -38.


2. my speakers are at 8 ohms.


3. my speaker connections are clean there is not shorts.


4. i have only 3 sources enable for my 3808, dvd, hdp and vcr (but i rename them to blu-ray, htpc and dvd respectively). so far this probelm i have seen in dvd and hdp.



please advise.


Thanks alot


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13065492
> 
> 
> The diagnostics that i have done:
> 
> 
> to eliminate that my ps3 anf media pc, i connected them both directly to my tv and found that it was not a issue with them. i also did a master reset on my 3808 to do a firmware update but always shows login fail. after than i did all the seting back again. i had the same audio issue where the audio goes off in mid of the mov.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. i am not sure. when i had this problem i vol was at around -37 to -38.
> 
> 
> 2. my speakers are at 8 ohms.
> 
> 
> 3. my speaker connections are clean there is not shorts.
> 
> 
> 4. i have only 3 sources enable for my 3808, dvd, hdp and vcr (but i rename them to blu-ray, htpc and dvd respectively). so far this probelm i have seen in dvd and hdp.
> 
> 
> 
> please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot



Are you saying you can play the VCR for as long as you like without issue, or have you tried that? Presumably, the VCR is not HDMI, so it may not prove anything. I'd try the following:


1) Play the VCR for an extended period and see if the audio fails.

2) Hook one of the other devices up with an Optical or Coaxial digital cable and see if the symptom shows up playing through that cable.


If the problem shows up with the VCR, then you have an issue with the 3808 that will probably require service.


If the problem goes away with the DVD and/or Blu-Ray player when using a digital cable and not HDMI, then either there is something wrong in the 3808's HDMI section (again requiring service), or something is wrong with the HDMI cables you're using. I assume you were using the same HDMI cables when connecting directly to the TV?


----------



## bswiz

Hi all,


I'm also interested in what people are paying for the 3808CI, if anyone is willing to PM me. I currently have a B&K pre-pro and separate 5x125 amp. While I love them, they are really overkill for my needs and I am considering updating to something with HDMI and all the latest bells and whistles.


For those who purchased the 3808, what other receivers in comparable price range did you consider?


And to use the media streaming from a PC, it sounds like you somehow use WMP? So I need some special SW running on my PC, I assume.


Last question for now - is there a consensus on whether macroblocking is or isn't a problem with the 3808? I have a Panasonic 42PX600U plasma.


Thanks!


----------



## Newwatch

Three questions:

- I did not want to leave the 3808 on when watching regular TV (off the Sat). Will the receiver maintain the HDMI switch input/output selection when turned off or does it kill off the pass through?

- Does the 3808 need to be hooked up to a router as the instructions indicate or can I use a network hub which will connect to a router?

- If the above is possible can the music server reside on the Hub as well? or does it need to be attached to the router?

Thanks!


----------



## macaronia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evetsmd* /forum/post/13061779
> 
> 
> I'm also a new 3808 owner and having the same problems....on the main remote, hit tuner, then mode will toggle between am and fm. Then I find using skip+ and skip- will manually change the frequency, one step at a time where preset ch up and down will scroll the presets from auto-set. Like you after the autoset I have no room left for any AM stations and trying to manually insert a station into the presets has had no success. I'll keep working and when I find a better answer, I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> I do have another question, my main remote display is so dark I can hardly read it. Yes I've tried new batteries and adjusted the brightness to max. Can you give me some idea about how bright your remote may be.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks E.

I feel like a boob. Apparently I wasn't pressing hard enough on the touchscreen. I had the same flashing AMP screen no matter what I did. I tried a few of the different reset commands in the manual and miraculously (or I'm pressing harder) the remote seems to work.


As for the screen, mine is bright. there are settings in the manual to change it. You may have accidentally activated the dimmer function, as I think I accidentally locked my keypress off...at least that's the story I'm going with!










I'm really loving this receiver. But there is so much tweaking to do it's like a full-time job. And I mean that in a good way!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Newwatch* /forum/post/13066206
> 
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> - I did not want to leave the 3808 on when watching regular TV (off the Sat). Will the receiver maintain the HDMI switch input/output selection when turned off or does it kill off the pass through?
> 
> - Does the 3808 need to be hooked up to a router as the instructions indicate or can I use a network hub which will connect to a router?
> 
> - If the above is possible can the music server reside on the Hub as well? or does it need to be attached to the router?
> 
> Thanks!



-The receiver needs to be on to send an HDMI signal. You will not get anything with it off.

-yes you can use a hub/switch on your network that is connected to a router. As long as the receiver and music server are on the same VLAN.


----------



## ironman075

I just spoke with Steve at EE who gave me an incredible deal for denon 3808. I am still interested in the Onkyo 905. I just returned the Onkyo 875 because of "burnout" however I was impressed with the video quality of the 875. I am definitely stuck in the middle between 905 and the 3808. It is hard to handle the information overload from the forums I have been reading this weekend. In any event, if you are interested in the denon you will definitely get the best deal from EE.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/13066017
> 
> 
> Are you saying you can play the VCR for as long as you like without issue, or have you tried that? Presumably, the VCR is not HDMI, so it may not prove anything. I'd try the following:
> 
> 
> 1) Play the VCR for an extended period and see if the audio fails.
> 
> 2) Hook one of the other devices up with an Optical or Coaxial digital cable and see if the symptom shows up playing through that cable.
> 
> 
> If the problem shows up with the VCR, then you have an issue with the 3808 that will probably require service.
> 
> 
> If the problem goes away with the DVD and/or Blu-Ray player when using a digital cable and not HDMI, then either there is something wrong in the 3808's HDMI section (again requiring service), or something is wrong with the HDMI cables you're using. I assume you were using the same HDMI cables when connecting directly to the TV?



thanks for ur rapid reply,


the issues i have seen so far is under dvd/hdp sources(hdmi 1 and 2) . i don't think it is the issue with the hdmi cable cause my media pc is connect to 3808 via optical cable (optcial 3) and still have the problem. as for the vcr source, i use it for dvd (optcial 4). i would now test the the vcr source, if the problem still persist. i will call for service.


Thanks alot for ur reply.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evetsmd* /forum/post/13061825
> 
> 
> Don't know if this will help since u seem to be able to connect to the internet but this is something I've seen on the Denon FAQ page....you might also check to see if your computer is set up for file sharing. I'm not sure just because WM11 sees the rcvr that WM11 will share the files in My Music.
> 
> 
> inside your router there is an item called UPNP (Universal Plug and Play). You will need to set this feature to the off position. Once this is done, the freezing should no longer be and issue. Most makers of routers default the UPNP to the on position. If you are unsure how to turn off UPNP, please contact the manufacturer of your router to verify the proper way for turning this function off.
> 
> 
> I seem to be able to get to the folder on my PC but albums and playlist don't display correctly.
> 
> 
> look forward to any progress u have in solving your problem, I'll keep u posted on my end should I find out anything else..
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for the input. My Music is set to 'shared' in WMP11 and in My Computer. Also, UPNP was disabled in my router. Any other ideas?


----------



## bcab17

I don't know if I'm not supposed to put pricing in a post (I guess if the mod deletes it I will not to do it again). The good folks here at avs turned me on to Steve at EE, and his deal was excellent for the 3808. The only thing I found curious is that he told me that if I didn't buy the 6-year extended waranty (extra $200) the 3808 would NOT be double boxed for shipping. I would never agree to have an expensive piece of electronics handled by UPS, FedEx, or anyone unless it was packed with at least 2" of styrofoam peanuts (or other packing material) on all sides inside an outer box. That's just normal shipping/packing protocol. Anyway, even with the extra charge, which seems reasonable for a 6-year waranty, the EE deal is definitely a good one (especially if you don't live in NJ so there's no sales tax).


I actually decided to go another way. Since I have not been able to decide between the Yamaha 1800 and the 3808, I wanted to try them both at home, so that meant going through a local b & m with a 30-day return poilcy. So I purchased both receivers today at BB (Magnolia). They will never be as agressive with theire prices as an online vendor, but there were a few things that BB offered that gave them an edge:

1) The aforementioned 30-day return, no re-stocking fee, no return shipping cost policy.

2) Bringing the gear home right away to have a weekend of setup and tweaking.

3) A 36-month interest-free Magnolia special.

4) The fact that they took a few hundred dollars off the price of each receiver (1800 @ $899, 3808 @ 1299), plus they took $100 off the regular price for a Panny BD30.


The 36-month 0% financing deal really pushed me to pull the trigger, and they extended the financing to anything else I purchased in any dept. at the same time. So I had been looking at replacing my laptop for some time, and picked up a really nice HP I had my eye on, along with some peripherals (docking station, wireless router, software, and a few BD movies) -- everything with the 36-month 0% deal.


----------



## bcab17

When I first turn on the 3808, where in the menu can I find it's current os or firmware version?


----------



## chops7779

I'm hoping somebody can help me with the network problems I'm having with my AVR-3808.


I'm using a Linksys WRT54G Wireless Router. Prior to connecting the receiver to my home network everything was working great. When I tried connecting my receiver it just basically disrupted my internet connection. So I would have to restart my router so I can access the internet.


Simply put, with receiver on the network, no internet connection. When I disconnect the receiver from the network and restart my router, I get internet connection again.


I've tried turning off the DHCP on the receiver and assigning an IP address to it. It would work for a couple of minutes and then my internet connection goes bad. I've even tried assigning an IP address that's outside the DHCP range as set on the router.


DHCP range is 192.168.1.100 ~ 192.168.1.149. Receiver assigned IP address is 192.168.1.150.


I also tried updating the firmware after trying the above. I was successful up to the point of detecting the new firmware. But as far as updating the receiver's firmware, the connection would go bad as well disrupting my internet connection.


Would really appreciate if any of you can give me other suggestions as to how to fix this problem.








Thanks!


----------



## tokerblue

I also have the Linksys WRT54G router. You have to disable UPnP or else you'll have constant disconnects. You can use your browser to adjust your router.

http://192.168.1.1 


- Click on Administration > Management

- For UPnP, select Disable


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13066943
> 
> 
> I also have the Linksys WRT54G router. You have to disable UPnP or else you'll have constant disconnects. You can use your browser to adjust your router.
> 
> http://192.168.1.1
> 
> 
> - Click on Administration > Management
> 
> - For UPnP, select Disable



Yea I kept getting disconnects on my PS3 until I disabled UPnP.


----------



## evetsmd

Yes....maybe try taking a look at your firewall......



This is from the WMP "Help" files

---------------------------------------------------------

What are the network and firewall requirements?

Media sharing is supported on wired and wireless home networks.


Your devices must be on the same subnet as your computer. Most home networks consist of a single subnet. However, if you have multiple routers attached to your home network, you probably have multiple subnets. If you have multiple routers in your home and you have trouble sharing your media to certain devices, try connecting those devices to the same router that your computer is connected to.


To share media to other devices, several firewall ports on your computer must be open. If you are using Windows Firewall, the required Transmission Control Protocol (TCP) and User Datagram Protocol (UDP) ports are automatically opened when you turn on media sharing. If you are using a different software or hardware firewall, you might need to open these ports manually.


The following table shows the firewall ports that must be opened if you want to share media to other devices.



Port Protocol Scope


1900 UDP local subnet only


2869 TCP local subnet only


10243 TCP local subnet only


10280-10284 UDP local subnet only


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13066754
> 
> 
> When I first turn on the 3808, where in the menu can I find it's current os or firmware version?



Depends on have you updated your amp.

Turn off amp (If updated, use remote power button - if haven't, use main power button in frnt panel)
Under front panel - press and hold return and status
turn power on (remote or main power)
wait for amp to start
release status and return
scroll through windowses with status button (under front panel)


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13066608
> 
> 
> thanks for ur rapid reply,
> 
> 
> the issues i have seen so far is under dvd/hdp sources(hdmi 1 and 2) . i don't think it is the issue with the hdmi cable cause my media pc is connect to 3808 via optical cable (optcial 3) and still have the problem. as for the vcr source, i use it for dvd (optcial 4). i would now test the the vcr source, if the problem still persist. i will call for service.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for ur reply.



Hello.


1. i finaly manage to perform the firmware update. what i did was i dl the firmware instruction from the denon usa website. under procedure 2, it mention i have to i have to perfrom reset by pressing power + up and down in the 3808 panal door. after this i could perfrom the firmware without and problem.


2. after i have to redo all my setup, i saw a movie in my media pc. for the 2hrs, i did not have any problems on audio being off.


3. but around on the 2.5 hrs of movie (a avi mov with ac3 audio), suddenly there was a distoration on my speakers. (shhhhhhhhhhh). i quickly lowered down my vol.


4. i switch off my 3808. after abt 2 hrs i resume back the movie where i left off and i did not have any distortion in my speakers. after thati decided to see another mov (avi mov with ac3 audio) on my dvd player.


5. ok first 2 hrs np. than suddenly and strangely, the distortion was producing from my sur L & R but it faded off like with 1 mins. it when back in after 10min. than again 10mins.


i am not sure wat is the really issue. i was almost happy when my initial issuse seems solved but now a new problem.


please advice.


Thanks alot.


----------



## davelr

FWIW, for at least some units, the official Denon firmware instructions aren't exactly correct.


The instructions clearly state (or should I say imply) that all SN's above xxxxx17331 do NOT require any firmware updates.


However, I received my 3808 about a week ago and finally got around to checking the firmware levels this morning. The SN of the unit is xxxxx18319 and the firmware levels exactly match those in the first table which are those applied by the factory from SN xxxxx09001 on.


Just to satisfy my curiosity, I'm going to call Denon next week to see what they say about this. At the very least I think they should reword their firmware update instructions since it appears that the factory may not be building all of the later units with the latest firmware.


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13064529
> 
> 
> The Denon website firmware update instructions state that there is no update for 3808 with serial numbers xxxxx17331 and higher.
> 
> 
> If your 3808's serial number is xxxxx09000 or lower then you need firmware update #1 & #2. xxxxx09001 through xxxxx17330 only needs firmware update #2.



I just got my 3808 yesterday, serial # is in xxxxx13000 range. I am reluctant to do the firmware update because it seems to break the internet radio. Is there a compelling feature I am missing out on by NOT doing the update?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13069224
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 yesterday, serial # is in xxxxx13000 range. I am reluctant to do the firmware update because it seems to break the internet radio. Is there a compelling feature I am missing out on by NOT doing the update?



Well, for one you can't save and restore your configurations in case you need to do a reset of the unit.


----------



## electronleaker

For what it's worth I got my 3808ci this past Fri. It was SN 208??. I did the firmware update check and it came back as "Latest". So, based on that I didn't try to update firmware under the impression it's already got the most up to date firmware. I did also try to see the firmware it's got on it but couldn't get it to come up. A couple posts up someone said to use the remote's power button instead of the main unit's. I'll give that a try today and see if I can find the actual firmware on my unit.


Also, I got mine set up all the way yesturday and I've got to say coming from a 2807 this thing just ROCKS!! Absolutely amazing AVR. I'm a Denon lifer now for sure.


----------



## twc1993




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13060947
> 
> 
> I have waded through 200 + pages of this thread and Denon Jeffs thread. I have seen issues but no answers.
> 
> My Denon is hooked to the Internet. It shows on my router, and the Denon Icon is enabled in WMP 11 File sharing. I can stream internet radio and connect from my PC or do firmware updates.
> 
> I cannot see my music files or any PC folder through the Denon GUI.
> 
> I have tried everything, and Firewalls are off. Please help.
> 
> 
> Bret



Bret,

I have the EXACT same problem. Have you found a solution?

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twc1993* /forum/post/13070294
> 
> 
> Bret,
> 
> I have the EXACT same problem. Have you found a solution?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd



My setup with XP worked easily, VISTA, well thats another story......My Denon does not even see the PC name for VISTA, just a blank space, althought VISTA sees my Denon........have not put a lot of effort into VISTA..


----------



## Challkhmc

I connected my ancient electrostatic headphones to the "surround back" outputs and finally got them to work by turning zone 2 on. Via the headphones I could hear on zone 2 the tuner and a CD through my CD input. However, I could not hear the headphones using my PS3 which is inputed into the 3808 via HDMI. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## motoman

I got my 3808CI from 6th Ave. on Friday. Ordered mine from Scott at X8632. He seemed a little rushed when I called to order but e-mail communication was very good. Initially there was a problem with the order and my CC company balking on shipping to my work address even though I have stuff shipped there all the time. Don't know if that was 6th. Ave. or the CC company. I e-mailed Scott and he got his manager to push the order through.


It arrived on time and double boxed. Everything was in perfect condition. As others have said this thing is a beast but it is everything I've come to expect from a quality Denon receiver. This is my third Denon receiver over the years.

My 3808CI has a S/N of xxxxx20888. I didn't check the firmware yet but I assume it is the latest. I'll check it later on as I just wanted to get everything done over the weekend.


No big problems setting everything up. Filled up all my HDMI ports with my BD-30,HD-XA2,Oppo 980H and a Sony 5 disc SD-DVD HDMI player. Have my Moxi HD-DVR direct to the TV via component and the optical cable to the 3808CI. It's amazing the pile of wires I had left over from my old AVR-3803 after I finished. Very clean behind there now. Renamed all the inputs to what I wanted them called and programmed my MX-500 with all the commands I needed for everyday use. The supplied remotes are ok but I'll only pull those out as needed. Everything sounds great and discs with True-HD soundtracks sound fantastic. Everything seems to display correctly when the sound options are picked on the disc.


So far I'm very happy with the upgrade. Everything went pretty smooth and at first I was a little leary buying online for something this big but 6th. Ave. treated me right and I got a decent price to boot.











Later,


Jim


----------



## mjcarey

I couldnt believe this pricey CD player has no remote control on/off, ( like buying a car and discovering it has no button for the horn) I have to make all my AV gear easy for mamma to use, or forever justify my purchaces, so I got a harmony 890 for her.

The 3808 has trigger outs, and, remote control room to room in/out jacks on the back. The CD player has remote control room to room in/out. Can I just hook the inny to the outy with a 1/8 jack and assign something in the GUI menu, or do I need yet another expensive gizmo.


----------



## jasonbishop

any one have random popping? It seems to only be when useing my direct tv or ps3. and those are the only things useing hdmi.


----------



## thorzeen

Quote:

Originally Posted by Bret_Salyer View Post

I have waded through 200 + pages of this thread and Denon Jeffs thread. I have seen issues but no answers.

My Denon is hooked to the Internet. It shows on my router, and the Denon Icon is enabled in WMP 11 File sharing. I can stream internet radio and connect from my PC or do firmware updates.

I cannot see my music files or any PC folder through the Denon GUI.

I have tried everything, and Firewalls are off. Please help.


Bret

Bret,

I have the EXACT same problem. Have you found a solution?

Thanks,

Todd


I have the same problem too!


I gave up and D/L TVeristy and I'm up and running


I would like to find a solution to WMP tho it just bugs me that it wont work


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13068675
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> 
> 1. i finaly manage to perform the firmware update. what i did was i dl the firmware instruction from the denon usa website. under procedure 2, it mention i have to i have to perfrom reset by pressing power + up and down in the 3808 panal door. after this i could perfrom the firmware without and problem.
> 
> 
> 2. after i have to redo all my setup, i saw a movie in my media pc. for the 2hrs, i did not have any problems on audio being off.
> 
> 
> 3. but around on the 2.5 hrs of movie (a avi mov with ac3 audio), suddenly there was a distoration on my speakers. (shhhhhhhhhhh). i quickly lowered down my vol.
> 
> 
> 4. i switch off my 3808. after abt 2 hrs i resume back the movie where i left off and i did not have any distortion in my speakers. after thati decided to see another mov (avi mov with ac3 audio) on my dvd player.
> 
> 
> 5. ok first 2 hrs np. than suddenly and strangely, the distortion was producing from my sur L & R but it faded off like with 1 mins. it when back in after 10min. than again 10mins.
> 
> 
> i am not sure wat is the really issue. i was almost happy when my initial issuse seems solved but now a new problem.
> 
> 
> please advice.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot.



hello,


anyone able to advice me. my plan now i will see more films and see if the problem is occours.


thanks alot.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorzeen* /forum/post/13072115
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Bret_Salyer View Post
> 
> I have waded through 200 + pages of this thread and Denon Jeffs thread. I have seen issues but no answers.
> 
> My Denon is hooked to the Internet. It shows on my router, and the Denon Icon is enabled in WMP 11 File sharing. I can stream internet radio and connect from my PC or do firmware updates.
> 
> I cannot see my music files or any PC folder through the Denon GUI.
> 
> I have tried everything, and Firewalls are off. Please help.
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> Bret,
> 
> I have the EXACT same problem. Have you found a solution?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Todd
> 
> 
> I have the same problem too!
> 
> 
> I gave up and D/L TVeristy and I'm up and running
> 
> 
> I would like to find a solution to WMP tho it just bugs me that it wont work



I didn't see you state this but have you enabled file sharing within WinXP for the folders?


----------



## myrison

Hi all. I realize the Denon does not have an input for VGA, however, I'm sure someone has figured out how to input VGA and have it sent back out via HDMI from the Denon.


I've seen cables that have VGA on one end and component on the other,
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 

but I'm not sure this would actually work without some sort of conversion box involved as well.


Any other suggestions? Will the cables above work?


Thanks.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/13072479
> 
> 
> Hi all. I realize the Denon does not have an input for VGA, however, I'm sure someone has figured out how to input VGA and have it sent back out via HDMI from the Denon.
> 
> 
> I've seen cables that have VGA on one end and component on the other,
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> but I'm not sure this would actually work without some sort of conversion box involved as well.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions? Will the cables above work?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



hello.


there is always a cable call hdmi to dvi. i think u can at a vga to dvi converter at the end. i am not totally sure abt this as how the signal will be transfered. i am sure others here can give u a better picture.


tks.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13036804
> 
> 
> Two questions for you guys. I know I have seen the answers in this thread, but with the search function gone, I don't have the time to read the entire thread again:
> 
> 
> 1) Can someone tell me how to stream music from my computer. I have media player 11 installed, and I have the 3808 connected to the internet.
> 
> 2) Wasn't there someone who created a program to help with internet radio and streaming music. I recall one of the posters who had created a program? I would like to take a look at this but can't remember where I read this.




has anyone asnwered your question? its a lot of reading since i got back to the forums


----------



## rgobantes3

@davelr


Let me know what you find out when you call Denon. My 3808's SN is xxxxx17735. I assumed Denon's website is accurate.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13069224
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 yesterday, serial # is in xxxxx13000 range. I am reluctant to do the firmware update because it seems to break the internet radio. Is there a compelling feature I am missing out on by NOT doing the update?



davelr will call Denon later this week. I assumed Denon's website has correct information but davelr found inconsistencies when he tested his 3808.


----------



## rgobantes3

I tried connecting my older non-hdmi xbox 360 today by using the TV/CBL's Pr, Pb, Y and the two required audio and could not get any video at all. Does anyone know any solution to the problem? Hopefully there is a solution as I am already bummed about my Toshiba HD-A30 not able stream DolbyTrueHD to my 3808 (due to A30's capabilities).


----------



## fickle

have you already defined the video input on the 3808 to use that component? you could (if you have network access on the 3808) to modify the settings .. eg http://


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13073199
> 
> 
> have you already defined the video input on the 3808 to use that component? you could (if you have network access on the 3808) to modify the settings .. eg http://



My 3808 is not networked. I connected the xbox 360 and went to the GUI and tried to define the TV/CBL. Is there a better set of instructions on how to define components properly? The user's manual is very vague and confusing. I recall several settings are set to auto.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13072304
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> anyone able to advice me. my plan now i will see more films and see if the problem is occours.
> 
> 
> thanks alot.




i decided to send it for servicing. i think it will take a max of 2 weeks. i hope they can settle all issues.


Thanks alot.


----------



## yngdiego

I'm thinking of getting a 3808CI as a pre/pro with maybe the Rotel RMB-1075, or use only the 4308CI. 98% HT usage.


My HT is about 1000 cubic feet, with Energy Veritas 2.4 mains, plus their associated center and surrounds. SVS PB-12 Plus subwoofer.


Given my cozy HT, would using the 3808 as a pre/pro with a good amp provide a better movie experience than just the 4308CI? Veritas recommends 250 watts for the 2.4 series.


I've heard several people describe the Denon sound as "thin", and I'm wondering if an external amp would help develop the sound into a fuller bodied experience, or if it's way overkill with my small HT.


I do have acoustical treatments at all FRPs, plus four super chuck bass traps. So I am trying to provide myself with a good HT audio experience, but I can't break the bank.


Thanks!


----------



## bcab17

New 3808 owner with some newbie questions:


1) My main L & R speakers have active subwoofers so I assume they should be set to "Large", but what about the "LFE" or "LFE + Main" setting? I'm not sure what this is, and whether having a powered subwoofer plus Main speakers with powered subwoofers has anything to do with thsi setting.


2) If I've got my DirecTV HD-DVR and Panny SB-30 connected to the 3808 only with hdmi, should Input Mode be set to "HDMI" or "Auto"? Same question for my SD DVD-R that will only be connected to the 3808 with optical audio. Should the Input Mode be set to "Digital", not "Auto"?


3) What can the Trigger Out jacks be used for?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13073808
> 
> 
> My 3808 is not networked. I connected the xbox 360 and went to the GUI and tried to define the TV/CBL. Is there a better set of instructions on how to define components properly? The user's manual is very vague and confusing. I recall several settings are set to auto.



auto should work, though there have been reports of a slight delay in getting the input to output (as it hunts for a signal).


i have my 3808 hooked up to my xb360 as well as yours, but mine going through the HDP/VDP component slot. however, configuration would be the same .. regardless. at this time, i cant recall what i did to get it working as i have to be on the 3808 to remember what i did. i will take a look tonight to see (as i renamed the actual input to be XB360).. unless someone here beats me to the punch.. stay tuned


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13074035
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a 3808CI as a pre/pro with maybe the Rotel RMB-1075, or use only the 4308CI. 98% HT usage.
> 
> 
> My HT is about 1000 cubic feet, with Energy Veritas 2.4 mains, plus their associated center and surrounds. SVS PB-12 Plus subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Given my cozy HT, would using the 3808 as a pre/pro with a good amp provide a better movie experience than just the 4308CI? Veritas recommends 250 watts for the 2.4 series.
> 
> 
> I've heard several people describe the Denon sound as "thin", and I'm wondering if an external amp would help develop the sound into a fuller bodied experience, or if it's way overkill with my small HT.
> 
> 
> I do have acoustical treatments at all FRPs, plus four super chuck bass traps. So I am trying to provide myself with a good HT audio experience, but I can't break the bank.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




newb question..


1. what is FRPs

2. what is HT? (home theatre .. just figured that out .. duhhh!)

3. what is bass traps?


appologize for my ignorance


----------



## Newwatch

Anyone know if the optical audio IN gets downmixed to 2 channel RCA and/or digital coax OUT? Manual has detail on the Video, but not so much on the Audio.


Thanks!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13074539
> 
> 
> newb question..
> 
> 
> 1. what is FRPs
> 
> 2. what is HT? (home theatre .. just figured that out .. duhhh!)
> 
> 3. what is bass traps?
> 
> 
> appologize for my ignorance



1. First reflection points

3. Check out the acoustical treatments master thread here on AVS.


----------



## ben2e

Denon seems unusually price controlled. There are a ton of retailers charging .... retail and then a bunch, some with good ratings, charging substantially less. I don't want to get an unsupported product, but I do care about price to a point. Can someone recommend where to shop for a legit deal on a Denon ?


----------



## fickle

currently my tv is hooked up to my 3808 via component. this tv does not support HDMI, but my understanding is component is an analogue signal. i was curious if i could buy a DVI to HDMI cable to replace this as my TV will support DVI .. and my understanding is DVI is digital.


should i bother? would there be an advantage of buying a converter cable? .. i can go two routes if this is recomended ..


option 1.. preferred .. buy an adapter .. DVI-D single link Male to HDMI Female adapter

and buy an HDMI cable to connect


option 2.. buy a cable that does the conversion.


figured option 1 since i will upgrade my tv soooooner or later, and i can reuse the HDMI cable


opinions?


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/13075454
> 
> 
> Denon seems unusually price controlled. There are a ton of retailers charging .... retail and then a bunch, some with good ratings, charging substantially less. I don't want to get an unsupported product, but I do care about price to a point. Can someone recommend where to shop for a legit deal on a Denon ?



do a little reading in this thread. with a little effort you may find, about 5 pages back, the name and number for Steve at Electronic Expo who is offering up the unit at a awesome price. later.


----------



## rec head

For those asking: I use the optical input routed to surround back / zone 2 without a problem. I have not tried the RCA outs.


----------



## bcab17

I have a 6.1 speaker setup. When making speaker connections to the 3808, which do I use for my "Center Surround", "Surround Back L" or "Surround Back R"?


Also, where would I configure 6.1 instead of 7.1 in the 3808 GUI menu, and will Audessy auto setup work for 6.1?


----------



## mrlogs

When watching a show on TV (in Dolby Digital), when it goes to commercial (& the 3808 switches to "7.1 Ch Stereo" during the non-DD commercial) The volume jump's way up..(I mean, Way Up!"). Anyway to correct this?










.Thanks..Tom


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13069026
> 
> 
> FWIW, for at least some units, the official Denon firmware instructions aren't exactly correct.
> 
> 
> The instructions clearly state (or should I say imply) that all SN's above xxxxx17331 do NOT require any firmware updates.
> 
> 
> However, I received my 3808 about a week ago and finally got around to checking the firmware levels this morning. The SN of the unit is xxxxx18319 and the firmware levels exactly match those in the first table which are those applied by the factory from SN xxxxx09001 on.
> 
> 
> Just to satisfy my curiosity, I'm going to call Denon next week to see what they say about this. At the very least I think they should reword their firmware update instructions since it appears that the factory may not be building all of the later units with the latest firmware.



Same experience here: I bought a unit with a serial number of xxxxx18xxx, as well, and assumed it would have the latest firmware. It happens that I inadvertently hit the firmware upgrade button in the GUI while setting up and the receiver then went through the paces of loading both updates. No glitches in the downloads and I now have the latest advertised firmware version, but _it makes me wonder_.


----------



## bswiz

Can anyone shed some light on how the MP3 streaming from a PC works with the 3808? From what I have read it sounds like there is a SW program that needs to run on the PC and the actual sharing happens through WMP.


Once set up, can you browse on the TV through album art, etc to select your music - kind of like a HTPC or media server?


Can you browse by genre, artist, and other fields?


Anyone have any screenshots or photos of this in action? I currently have an older amp / pre-pro setup with a Turtle Beach Audiotron for MP3's, but it sounds like the Denon could replace these all in one box.


The only major concern I've seen raised here is the quality of the Faroudja chip and whether it will/could cause macroblocking with certain displays.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13064529
> 
> 
> The Denon website firmware update instructions state that there is no update for 3808 with serial numbers xxxxx17331 and higher.
> 
> 
> If your 3808's serial number is xxxxx09000 or lower then you need firmware update #1 & #2. xxxxx09001 through xxxxx17330 only needs firmware update #2.





Well I did call Denon this morning. I explained to them that my unit with SN >17331 had the 1.28 main firmware, etc. They asked if I was having a problem upgrading and I explained that I hadn't yet as I wanted to check with them to see if there was some other problem vis-a-vis the published list of which SN's need upgrading or not.


The tech went off line for several minutes and when he returned he said I was right that the unit should have Main 1.57 et al. He indicated that I should do the Power Off, hold both UP & DOWN arrows, Power On, wait til screen flash procedure and then do my update.


No comment about the published list.


I guess my advice would be to actually check what level you have and update if necessary. That's what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## edrunci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bswiz* /forum/post/13077994
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on how the MP3 streaming from a PC works with the 3808? From what I have read it sounds like there is a SW program that needs to run on the PC and the actual sharing happens through WMP.
> 
> 
> Once set up, can you browse on the TV through album art, etc to select your music - kind of like a HTPC or media server?
> 
> 
> Can you browse by genre, artist, and other fields?
> 
> 
> Anyone have any screenshots or photos of this in action? I currently have an older amp / pre-pro setup with a Turtle Beach Audiotron for MP3's, but it sounds like the Denon could replace these all in one box.
> 
> 
> The only major concern I've seen raised here is the quality of the Faroudja chip and whether it will/could cause macroblocking with certain displays.



You can use the media server in WMP 10 or you can use a third party program like TVersity. Either way, the streaming is handled by the server program.

No, you can not browse album art.

Yes, you can browse by genre, artist, album, playlist etc.

I have not noticed the macroblocking issue reported by some other users.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13077193
> 
> 
> When watching a show on TV (in Dolby Digital), when it goes to commercial (& the 3808 switches to "7.1 Ch Stereo" during the non-DD commercial) The volume jump's way up..(I mean, Way Up!"). Anyway to correct this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Thanks..Tom



Try setting your receiver to Dolby PLIIx instead of 7.1 Stereo.


----------



## edrunci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ben2e* /forum/post/13075454
> 
> 
> Denon seems unusually price controlled. There are a ton of retailers charging .... retail and then a bunch, some with good ratings, charging substantially less. I don't want to get an unsupported product, but I do care about price to a point. Can someone recommend where to shop for a legit deal on a Denon ?



I wrote down the names of all the authorized, on-line dealers listed on the Denon web site then began calling them one-by-one. I found that by talking to and ordering from a live salesman vs. ordering from the web site I was able to talk the price down significantly. Call all of them and let each one know that you're shopping ALL the authorized dealers for best price. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13078616
> 
> 
> Try setting your receiver to Dolby PLIIx instead of 7.1 Stereo.



It's in DD during an HD broadcast, & when it switches to a commercial, it goes to 7.1 CH Stereo (& loud!). How do I set it to stay in DD during the HD broadcast, but drop into PLIIx (instead of 7 Ch Stereo) during a commercial?..I browsed thru the manual, but didn't see it (or must have overlooked it). .

Thanks Again...Tom


**Figured it out!..Thanks again!...


----------



## Spacer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/13071377
> 
> 
> I connected my ancient electrostatic headphones to the "surround back" outputs and finally got them to work by turning zone 2 on. Via the headphones I could hear on zone 2 the tuner and a CD through my CD input. However, I could not hear the headphones using my PS3 which is inputed into the 3808 via HDMI. Does anyone know why this is?



The Denon will not output HDMI audio to zone two. Its due to copy protection requirements. See page 71 of the manual for all the restrictions, but the one that applies here is: "Digital audio signals input from the DENONLINK or HDMI connectors cannot be played in multi-zone."


----------



## Infominister

...and you also can't play XM or Net Radio in Zone 2/3 when DenonLink is activated as the digital connection for any source.


----------



## yngdiego

Is anyone using the 3808CI as a pre/pro and notice a significant AQ difference? I have a cozy room (~1000 cubic feet) with Energy Veritas 2.4, and center/surround 2.0 and I'm trying to budget my receiver upgrade.


I had in mind the Rotel 1085, their 5 channel 100 watt class-D amps. The Denon has a bit higher wattage, so I can't really see the Rotel helping much in such a small space.


I'd have to step up to the RMB-1095 to get 200w per channel at double the cost and much, much larger physical case.


Thoughts?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13064382
> 
> 
> When you say you connected it to monitor do you mean a TV or do you mean a computer monitor?
> 
> 
> You went to the web interface. Is that in the 3808 setup menu or is there a website address I will need to access the firmware?



Although it can be done that way, it is not mandatory that you have a monitor (whether it be a TV or a computer display) hooked up to your receiver, nor are you required to initiate the f/w upgrade via the GUI. The web interface does make it easier to perform f/w upgrades remotely, but it is not needed.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bswiz* /forum/post/13077994
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on how the MP3 streaming from a PC works with the 3808? From what I have read it sounds like there is a SW program that needs to run on the PC and the actual sharing happens through WMP.
> 
> 
> Once set up, can you browse on the TV through album art, etc to select your music - kind of like a HTPC or media server?
> 
> 
> Can you browse by genre, artist, and other fields?
> 
> 
> Anyone have any screenshots or photos of this in action? I currently have an older amp / pre-pro setup with a Turtle Beach Audiotron for MP3's, but it sounds like the Denon could replace these all in one box.
> 
> 
> The only major concern I've seen raised here is the quality of the Faroudja chip and whether it will/could cause macroblocking with certain displays.



no album art is displayed ....


you can browse by genre, album and first letter .. 0-1, a-z .. this is not the most user friendly interface ever made. i can see what denon is trying to do and i am sure they will do better next time


the 3808 picks up UPnP on the network & also pushes UPnP so you can play media from other sources and or the source is the 3808.


unfortunately i do not have photo's of what it looks like .. but its very generic at best


oh, there have been some issues regarding the 3808 & massive list of albums. some albums may not show up .. at least, this is the case for me


HTH


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13076563
> 
> 
> I have a 6.1 speaker setup. When making speaker connections to the 3808, which do I use for my "Center Surround", "Surround Back L" or "Surround Back R"?
> 
> 
> Also, where would I configure 6.1 instead of 7.1 in the 3808 GUI menu, and will Audessy auto setup work for 6.1?



audessy should work with 6.1


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bswiz* /forum/post/13077994
> 
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on how the MP3 streaming from a PC works with the 3808? From what I have read it sounds like there is a SW program that needs to run on the PC and the actual sharing happens through WMP.



PC needs to have WMP11 installed (not sure about WMP10, as another poster mentioned earlier) and configured for sharing; some folks have resorted to third-party media sharing/streaming software due to having issues getting WMP11 to stream media to their 3808 but generally speaking there is no reason why WMP11 won't work if configured correctly.



> Quote:
> Once set up, can you browse on the TV through album art, etc to select your music - kind of like a HTPC or media server?



Dunno anyone who's been able to get album art to display on the 3808...



> Quote:
> Can you browse by genre, artist, and other fields?



Yes--however, fast-search can only be done by alphabet (first letter/number) or page up/down...and even then the list doesn't exactly scroll by at a lightning pace--even slower if you're currently streaming music while doing a search.


It should also be pointed out that the 3808 has some kind of memory/buffer issue when it comes to trying to scroll through a really extensive list of MP3 files (e.g., more than a thousand songs or so) that are being shared via WMP11--it may not display all available titles that are being shared out if you scroll through the list from top to bottom. This bug doesn't rear itself if you are reading the files off a USB drive connected directly to the 3808...and from what I read elsewhere, apparently doesn't occur w/ other third-party streaming software.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/13072310
> 
> 
> I didn't see you state this but have you enabled file sharing within WinXP for the folders?



It is set to file and printer sharing within the Network settings. Is that what you mean?

I would also be interested in a screen shot of someone's shared folder as shown in the Denon GUI to be sure I am looking for the files in the right place


----------



## am4966

Well, finally got around to hooking up my 3808...Let me just say that it was a lot easier hooking it up than the first time I Installed my AVR







I switched some cables out for HDMI and that was nice....Got the BD hooked up, still working on getting the cable to work.


I have Wide Open West and they are bringing me out a new Box next week anyways, since I asked for a HDMI compatible Box. Its doing the firmware right now, I dont think it should be too long since my connection is really fast unless denon's end is slow


I hate the main remote, Denon really bent us over on that....Zone two looks like the one I'll use until I get a Harmony


am


----------



## taibanl

Bi-amp, Bi-wire, or Bridge??


I have older inexpensive (DCM KX-12) speakers that could handle some more power. However they have a single terminal. what should I do. One site recommended modding the speaker internally to power the his and lows separately.


If I just want to use an extra channel to power it, can i bridge two power amp sections ??


----------



## bcab17

Thanks to all that have answered the many questions from this "slightly overwhelmed" new 3808 owner. The world of HD, HDMI, Scaling, etc. is a new frontier for me, so thanks for your patience.


Please help me with my scaling settings. In a couple of reviews I read that the 3808 does a good job of upscaling 480i, but it does not do a good job of deinterlacing 1080i. My DirecTV HD-DVR sends out 480i SD channels, as well as 720p and 1080i HD channels via hdmi, and my Sony TV converts everything it receives to it's native resolution of 1080p (the tv does not upscale 480i very well).


If I wanted to have the 3808 upscale 480i to 1080i, and leave the 1080i deinterlacing to the TV, would it make sense to set the 3808 i/p scaler resolution to 1080i (or would it be a mistake to have both the 3808 and the tv doing video processing)?


The manual states that "it is not possible to convert 720p into 1080i", so would that mean that if the scaler is set to 1080i, any 720p HD channel would be passed-thru unchanged?


Also, with the i/p scaler set to 1080i, when a 1080p (24 fps or 30 fps) BD input is received, would the 3808 still simply pass it thru?


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13077193
> 
> 
> When watching a show on TV (in Dolby Digital), when it goes to commercial (& the 3808 switches to "7.1 Ch Stereo" during the non-DD commercial) The volume jump's way up..(I mean, Way Up!"). Anyway to correct this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Thanks..Tom



That's the fault of the source (ie: the TV stations via the cable box). It's a well-known problem in the industry. Dolby Labs, DTS, and Auddessy each have solutions coming out for it later this year. In the meantime, try setting your 3808 to night mode HIGH. It helps somewhat...


----------



## couchMan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13081888
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that have answered the many questions from this "slightly overwhelmed" new 3808 owner. The world of HD, HDMI, Scaling, etc. is a new frontier for me, so thanks for your patience.
> 
> 
> Please help me with my scaling settings. In a couple of reviews I read that the 3808 does a good job of upscaling 480i, but it does not do a good job of deinterlacing 1080i. My DirecTV HD-DVR sends out 480i SD channels, as well as 720p and 1080i HD channels via hdmi, and my Sony TV converts everything it receives to it's native resolution of 1080p (the tv does not upscale 480i very well).
> 
> 
> If I wanted to have the 3808 upscale 480i to 1080i, and leave the 1080i deinterlacing to the TV, would it make sense to set the 3808 i/p scaler resolution to 1080i (or would it be a mistake to have both the 3808 and the tv doing video processing)?
> 
> 
> The manual states that "it is not possible to convert 720p into 1080i", so would that mean that if the scaler is set to 1080i, any 720p HD channel would be passed-thru unchanged?
> 
> 
> Also, with the i/p scaler set to 1080i, when a 1080p (24 fps or 30 fps) BD input is received, would the 3808 still simply pass it thru?



Given the equipment you describe, I'd just disable the i/p scalar on the 3808 altogether and let either your source or TV do the upscaling. Personally, I prefer having this done at the endpoints, rather than by the AVR in the middle. But just try the different combinations yourself and see what you like best.


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13080233
> 
> 
> It is set to file and printer sharing within the Network settings. Is that what you mean?
> 
> I would also be interested in a screen shot of someone's shared folder as shown in the Denon GUI to be sure I am looking for the files in the right place



Yes that is what I mean.

Here is screen shot, let me know if you want a different view:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2258525127
​


----------



## yngdiego

Is there a consolidated list of CURRENT issues/bugs/flaws with the 3808CI? It seems like the very latest firmware update has resolved the majority of problems with the unit. I'm on the verge of buying one, and want to go into it eyes open with known problems so I can make an intelligent decision.


Thanks!


----------



## davelr

Firmware upgrade on SN's greater than xxxxx17331


Went ahead and did the firmware upgrade on my unit with SN in the 18000 range. The upgrade went fine (I use wired connection), however one of the longer downloads, the Sflash module) apparently had a checksum error and downloaded twice.


Once the process finished, all versions were as Denon said they should be. However when I asked the unit to check for updates, it said I needed one. The only module that actually updated was the Ethernet WEB module. Once it updated the second time it has the same version number that it had before. I assume that there's a procedural problem with this module that causes it to "re"update and is probably the cause of multiple 3 min. updates mentioned in earlier posts.


So, check the firmware levels even if you've got a later SN.


Oh yes, the recommended procedure to update DID cause a loss of all previous configuration settings. The latest firmware for the web interface does allow you to save configurations and reload them.


----------



## Invisible hand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13080233
> 
> 
> It is set to file and printer sharing within the Network settings. Is that what you mean?
> 
> I would also be interested in a screen shot of someone's shared folder as shown in the Denon GUI to be sure I am looking for the files in the right place



There is an option within WMP 11 to enable sharing. Look under options.


I'm not sure where that photo came from....but I have never seen any screen on the denon that looks like this. I'm at work right now, I'll try to upload something later tonite.


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *couchMan1* /forum/post/13082617
> 
> 
> Given the equipment you describe, I'd just disable the i/p scalar on the 3808 altogether and let either your source or TV do the upscaling. Personally, I prefer having this done at the endpoints, rather than by the AVR in the middle. But just try the different combinations yourself and see what you like best.



I understand your point. Unfortunately, since I have not been happy with the quality of the upconversion from either my HD-DVR or my TV, so one of the contributing factors I had for deciding to upgrade my receiver was for hopefully better scaling that what I currently have. I was actually very close to going with the Onkyo 875 for the REON processor, but there seem to be way too many other problems with that receiver.


You're right about trying all the different combinations, and let my eyes be the judge. I am still curious about what happens to an incoming 720p signal when the i/p scaler is set to 1080i. Do you have any idea?


----------



## Nickff

Considering purchasing a 3808.


Question: If I run all my video components to the 3808 and run one HDMI to my TV, will all the video sources use the same picture settings? Or is there a way to tweak them individually through the 3808? I realize that HDMI is a "one cable solution," but it seems like a step backwards if I have to use the same settings for my Blu-Ray player as I do for my 360.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13082674
> 
> 
> Is there a consolidated list of CURRENT issues/bugs/flaws with the 3808CI? It seems like the very latest firmware update has resolved the majority of problems with the unit. I'm on the verge of buying one, and want to go into it eyes open with known problems so I can make an intelligent decision.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



yngdiego,


There is a thread on the second page about 3/4 of the way down called "Denon 3808 and 4308 Bugs, undesired features..... There might be some useful information in there regarding issues with the 3808 and if they have been addressed. Good thinking checking before you buy, I wonder why







.


Bill


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Invisible hand* /forum/post/13082872
> 
> 
> There is an option within WMP 11 to enable sharing. Look under options.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where that photo came from....but I have never seen any screen on the denon that looks like this. I'm at work right now, I'll try to upload something later tonite.



The picture looks like it was snapped from the web interface (pc looking at the Denon) not the Denon GUI itself.

Regarding files not showing, navigate to the folder that holds all of your music on the PC. Right click on it and choose sharing. Give "Everyone" read access to that folder so your Denon can see it without having to use a password.


----------



## bennutt

Have any Harmony users been able to create an activity for Internet Radio?


The only option I see is "ipod" in the harmony database, but this does not switch to the Net/USB function in the Denon GUI.

Training from original remote failed, so I'm hoping one of the predefined functions actually worked for someone.


J


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13069473
> 
> 
> Well, for one you can't save and restore your configurations in case you need to do a reset of the unit.



That IS an interesting feature. Ironic though... to get that feature, I would have to blow away my settings WITHOUT saving










Good thing I am a home theater masochist and willingly kill hours tweaking stuff.... I just need a good reason!


J


Note: This was about the need of the last firmware update..... this thread is a crazy 3 page per day deal it seems.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13078411
> 
> 
> Well I did call Denon this morning. I explained to them that my unit with SN >17331 had the 1.28 main firmware, etc. They asked if I was having a problem upgrading and I explained that I hadn't yet as I wanted to check with them to see if there was some other problem vis-a-vis the published list of which SN's need upgrading or not.
> 
> 
> The tech went off line for several minutes and when he returned he said I was right that the unit should have Main 1.57 et al. He indicated that I should do the Power Off, hold both UP & DOWN arrows, Power On, wait til screen flash procedure and then do my update.
> 
> 
> No comment about the published list.
> 
> 
> I guess my advice would be to actually check what level you have and update if necessary. That's what I'll be doing tonight.



Thanks for the update. I'll update my firmware whenever I can. Did the tech say what will happen if you simply update without doing the up and down arrows procedure?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/13082951
> 
> 
> yngdiego,
> 
> 
> There is a thread on the second page about 3/4 of the way down called "Denon 3808 and 4308 Bugs, undesired features..... There might be some useful information in there regarding issues with the 3808 and if they have been addressed. Good thinking checking before you buy, I wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Bill



Thanks I'll ask over there.


----------



## pofmi01

Just pulled the trigger and wanted to thank everyone on this board for all the great information. Ordered from Steve at EExpo and got a good deal (848)248-3498 plus they are claiming up to date firmware. This will be my fourth Denon but my first step up past the 28xx line.


Michael


----------



## am4966

I have a Sharp BD-HP20U connected to the 3808 via HDMI and out to my HDTV. However I cant get the audio to register DTS HD Master...it only registers DTS.


So my question, is this HD Master or am I doing something wrong???


----------



## dgersic

This seems so simple, but I haven't been able to find it. If I have Zone1 and Zone2 both active, using the main remote, is there a way to turn off Zone1 without turning off the whole receiver?


I know I can do it with the secondary remote.


----------



## califfo1975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkgriffin* /forum/post/11369598
> 
> 
> GUI problem.......Yeah it really only happens when using the NET/USB source...................



I had the problem of disappearing GUI yesterday on my 3808 but I was not in the net/usb mode; it happened unexpectedly (after requesting the GUI from the CD mode). Indeed GUI appeared only on 3808 display and I had a white screen instead on the TV. I was able to recover GUI only after off/on p/b activation. Do you confirm you had similar occurrence (i.e. white screen and no way to recover it unless off/on p/b) ? Do you know please if the recent f/w have fixed this issue? I bought 3808 here in Europe in December and I have never updated the f/w yet.

Thank you to help me please


----------



## JackStraw2

i was wondering if someone could confirm how i should have all my equipment hooked up incase the 3808ci manual doesnt give great detail







. i am upgrading from an old dra-435, and this is my first av receiver. the componets i have include: comcast hd box(non dvr) with hdmi, sony kds50a3000, denon dvd-2930ci, and denon drm-510. i know i want to use hdmi where possible, and use denon-link from dvd player to receiver. i will be plugging everything into a panamax m5100ex power conditioner. thanks in advance, i should be able to figure this out but figured i should have this as a back up plan as i know denon customer service will take at least an hour on hold.


----------



## Chum

Is there an easy and quick way to switch a source between Audyssey and standard processing? Basically, I would like to listen to a source with it on and then switch it off to compare.


Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13084140
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. I'll update my firmware whenever I can. Did the tech say what will happen if you simply update without doing the up and down arrows procedure?



No, not directly. His advice is consistent with the procedures listed in the firmware update pdf on Denon's site. The "promise" is that after this you won't have to do the resets anymore. Regardless of the promise, I think I'll do a full save of the config prior to any firmware update, "just in case".


I did run a save last night and it appeared to go ok. Haven't reloaded yet, but thought I'd give that a try tonight just to be sure and before I get tons of custom settings on the system. Backup strategies aren't worth squat unless they actually restore as well.


----------



## johnrobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13085194
> 
> 
> I have a Sharp BD-HP20U connected to the 3808 via HDMI and out to my HDTV. However I cant get the audio to register DTS HD Master...it only registers DTS.
> 
> 
> So my question, is this HD Master or am I doing something wrong???



The sharp doesn't bitstream the advanced codecs. And it doesn't decode DTS MA(No player does at this point, I believe).


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13085194
> 
> 
> I have a Sharp BD-HP20U connected to the 3808 via HDMI and out to my HDTV. However I cant get the audio to register DTS HD Master...it only registers DTS.
> 
> 
> So my question, is this HD Master or am I doing something wrong???



According to this link, you might be toast with that player regarding the pursuit of master audio happiness.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672


----------



## cdscc

Hi all,


I just received my receiver and have hooked it all up and it's ready to be updated. I'm hoping you can help me pick a wireless bridge/access point.


Our house is already set up for wireless. Our wireless router is the D-Link DI624 and we run WEP encrytion for security. I'd like to pick the easiest and most compatible bridge cuz I'm very much a neophyte when it comes to this stuff. My wife, who's in IT, is the one who set up the wireless network. Unfortunately, she doesn't get into our home theater setup so doesn't know enough about how the system works to recommend an appropriate bridge.


What do you guys think?


1. Should I stick with D-Link for compatibility reasons, or does it not matter and I hear good things about Linksys?


2. I see a lot of people use the Linksys WRT54G which is a router/switch/access point and turn off the router functionality so it acts as a switch and bridge only. Is this difficult and/or finicky?


3. My system has the 3808, PS3, and DirecTV HR-20 DVR. At some point, the DVR might be upgraded to the HR-21. Do I need more than one ethernet input to accomodate? I don't mind physically switching between the 3808 and DVR when I need to. I don't stream music from the network or anything like that that would make it mandatory to keep the receiver online at all times, mainly to download firmware updates. So maybe just a simple one-port bridge should work?


Cost isn't a huge consideration, although cheaper is of course better. As I mentioned before, ease of install and configuration is much more important.

I'd appreciate any thoughts and specific product recommendations.


TIA!


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13082927
> 
> 
> I understand your point. Unfortunately, since I have not been happy with the quality of the upconversion from either my HD-DVR or my TV, so one of the contributing factors I had for deciding to upgrade my receiver was for hopefully better scaling that what I currently have. I was actually very close to going with the Onkyo 875 for the REON processor, but there seem to be way too many other problems with that receiver.
> 
> 
> You're right about trying all the different combinations, and let my eyes be the judge. I am still curious about what happens to an incoming 720p signal when the i/p scaler is set to 1080i. Do you have any idea?



I think most are in the same boat, 3808's I/P scalar is not worth the extra software and/or components in this equipment. It just does not work like it was advertised to do.


I would recommend spending the extra cash and acquire a stand alone scalar.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/13089028
> 
> 
> I think most are in the same boat, 3808's I/P scalar is not worth the extra software and/or components in this equipment. It just does not work like it was advertised to do.
> 
> 
> I would recommend spending the extra cash and acquire a stand alone scalar.



Aren't most built-in I/P scalars inferior to those found in source components, both in terms of quality of the scalar itself and the desirability of doing the scaling at the source level, rather than the switcher level? At least that's what I've found. My DirecTV HR20, Denon DVD 3930CI and Samsung DVD VR 357 and BluRay player all upconvert SD via HDMI and seem to do a pretty good job -- especially the 3930. So, for the great majority of people whose sources are capable of upconverting, what's the point? I'd much rather have saved money on that particular feature, but there's no way around that with an AVR that's otherwise a splendid piece of equipment. I say, if your source components already do upscaling, which most do, just turn it off.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13088920
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I just received my receiver and have hooked it all up and it's ready to be updated. I'm hoping you can help me pick a wireless bridge/access point.
> 
> 
> Our house is already set up for wireless. Our wireless router is the D-Link DI624 and we run WEP encrytion for security. I'd like to pick the easiest and most compatible bridge cuz I'm very much a neophyte when it comes to this stuff. My wife, who's in IT, is the one who set up the wireless network. Unfortunately, she doesn't get into our home theater setup so doesn't know enough about how the system works to recommend an appropriate bridge.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 1. Should I stick with D-Link for compatibility reasons, or does it not matter and I hear good things about Linksys?
> 
> 
> 2. I see a lot of people use the Linksys WRT54G which is a router/switch/access point and turn off the router functionality so it acts as a switch and bridge only. Is this difficult and/or finicky?
> 
> 
> 3. My system has the 3808, PS3, and DirecTV HR-20 DVR. At some point, the DVR might be upgraded to the HR-21. Do I need more than one ethernet input to accomodate? I don't mind physically switching between the 3808 and DVR when I need to. I don't stream music from the network or anything like that that would make it mandatory to keep the receiver online at all times, mainly to download firmware updates. So maybe just a simple one-port bridge should work?
> 
> 
> Cost isn't a huge consideration, although cheaper is of course better. As I mentioned before, ease of install and configuration is much more important.
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts and specific product recommendations.
> 
> 
> TIA!



Why not try an Ethernet Powerline adapter, if you're coming off the router from a remote location, into an ethernet switcher to serve all your components? Plug and play, no fuss no muss or need to always switch around cables. I got my switcher for only $20.


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13089167
> 
> 
> Why not try an Ethernet Powerline adapter, if you're coming off the router from a remote location, into an ethernet switcher to serve all your components? Plug and play, no fuss no muss or need to always switch around cables. I got my switcher for only $20.



Sorry but I don't understand. How will the Powerline communicate with the wireless router? Perhaps I wasn't clear on my setup. My wireless router is in our back bedroom. The 3808 is in our family room. So I am looking for a wireless bridge that will connect to the 3808 in the family room that can communicate with the router in the bedroom. Will the Powerline be able to do that without a wireless bridge?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13089722
> 
> 
> Sorry but I don't understand. How will the Powerline communicate with the wireless router? Perhaps I wasn't clear on my setup. My wireless router is in our back bedroom. The 3808 is in our family room. So I am looking for a wireless bridge that will connect to the 3808 in the family room that can communicate with the router in the bedroom. Will the Powerline be able to do that without a wireless bridge?



Here's what I'm doing with the same computer/router-in-bedroom and 3808 and other ethernet-enabled components in the family room:

I'm running an ethernet cable direct from an open port on my router to a powerline adapter in a wall socket a few feet below the router. Then, I've got another powerline adapter in a wall socket right next to all my AV gear downstairs in the family room. From that adapter, I've got an ethernet cable running into the aforementioned ethernet switcher. From that same switcher, I've got individual ethernet cables running to the individual ethernet inputs of my AV receiver, DirecTV DVR and BluRay player. Hope that helps.


----------



## indianrider

Here is a link for the powerline bridge (if it helps)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ernet%2bbridge


----------



## mgreenwell23

I've been researching receivers for several weeks, thanks mostly to AVS members, and finally decided on the 3808. I also ended up ordering it from Electronics Expo(848-248-3498). Steve hooked me up with a great deal. I'm sure these next few days will drag on while waiting for delivery







Now I just have to tell the wife.


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13090149
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm doing with the same computer/router-in-bedroom and 3808 and other ethernet-enabled components in the family room:
> 
> I'm running an ethernet cable direct from an open port on my router to a powerline adapter in a wall socket a few feet below the router. Then, I've got another powerline adapter in a wall socket right next to all my AV gear downstairs in the family room. From that adapter, I've got an ethernet cable running into the aforementioned ethernet switcher. From that same switcher, I've got individual ethernet cables running to the individual ethernet inputs of my AV receiver, DirecTV DVR and BluRay player. Hope that helps.



Ok, I'm getting it now. Sounds like a good solution. But I have a couple more questions to enable me to fully understand. Thanks for your patience.


So the Powerline adapter uses the electrical wires within the house to communicate, rather than wireless. So I would need to purchase two of these plus an ethernet switch, correct? Wouldn't I be able to hook up the same ethernet switch to a wireless bridge if I wanted to hook up multiple devices, thereby having to purchase one less item? Is the Powerline solution much easier to implement than a wireless bridge? What are the pros/cons of each?


Thanks again!


----------



## Infominister

I can't answer all your questions as I've never tried a wireless bridge, but when it comes to _wireless_ the last thing I want to have happen during an hour-long firmware download from Denon is to get a hiccup in the signal and have to start all over again. Anyway, yes, the powerline adapters send and receive Internet signals through the house's electrical lines and wall sockets and, yes, you'd need a pair of adapters and a switch. They're not that expensive; I bought a set of powerline adapters at J&R and, as mentioned, the ethernet switch was only $20. You can get the latter with anywhere from five to 16 ports.

As mentioned, my Denon and all other firmware downloads have been fast and without a hitch and the music server sharing and Internet radio are instantaneous.


----------



## fickle

you can also give this a shot
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satel...=9743339789B09 


cheers


----------



## califfo1975




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *califfo1975* /forum/post/13086092
> 
> 
> I had the problem of disappearing GUI yesterday on my 3808 ...........




Hallo to all again,


sorry to quote myself but may you answer to my post here above about GUI disappearing problem? May you tell me whether it occurred to you too or if you have already heard about it? What about any fix in latest / future f/w's?

Thanks and sorry to insist but I would like to be sure my denon is not faulty...

Cheers


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13087964
> 
> 
> According to this link, you might be toast with that player regarding the pursuit of master audio happiness.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=980672




curious, having a 3808, do i actually require a player to do any decoding when the 3808 can already do it? or do i just need something that streams? or are there other questions i should ask?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *califfo1975* /forum/post/13092027
> 
> 
> Hallo to all again,
> 
> 
> sorry to quote myself but may you answer to my post here above about GUI disappearing problem? May you tell me whether it occurred to you too or if you have already heard about it? What about any fix in latest / future f/w's?
> 
> Thanks and sorry to insist but I would like to be sure my denon is not faulty...
> 
> Cheers



Earlier firmware was reported as having GUI crashes. Make sure your firmware is updated to latest. No GUI crashes with latest firmware that I know.


----------



## bcab17

Hey folks. I asked this question a couple of days ago, but never got an answer. I have a 6.1 setup, not 7.1, and I just want to know if it matters whether I connect my single back (center) surround speaker to the 3808's "Back Surround Left" or "Back Surround Right" speaker terminals.


----------



## elstonhill

I have all kinds of regrets now for ordering the 3808 it has been so complicated.


I had everything hooked up and working but could not get zone 2 to work. Finally got Zone 2 to work and now I get nothing on my main zone. What have I done wrong.


SOLVED the problem. Had accidentally pushed INPUT MODE.


This thing is much worse than the 3805 which it is replacing, and I thought that one was pretty user unfriendly.


Denon must be owned and run by engineers.


----------



## am4966

So, I returned the *Sharp* and got the *Panny BD 30* and put in Ice Age the Meltdown and now I have DTS-HD MSTR!


No soon my nephews go home, and I'm alone. I'll run Audessy and let this baby really go to work










I cannot be any happier right now! Well, when I get my new TV I'll be in heaven!



am


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elstonhill* /forum/post/13094101
> 
> 
> I have all kinds of regrets now for ordering the 3808 it has been so complicated.



So what problems are you having?


There are a lot of options, which can be complicated, but if you can state what you're trying to do, or what you're having trouble with, it's likely that somebody can help you.


----------



## JVi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elstonhill* /forum/post/13094101
> 
> 
> Denon must be owned and run by engineers.



Denon was owned by Hitachi. They make excavators too!


----------



## fickle

hi guys, i duplicated this post somewhere on these forums, but thought it was relevant to ask here as well


i have a denon 3808 reciever. contimplating on whether i should get the ps3 for blue-ray functionality but maybe just use it for gaming instead. however, my main question is, since my reciever already does alot of decoding (i think), would i require a br player to decode onboard or would i just rely on streaming the signal to the reciever and have the reciever do the rest?


to me it sounds like an overkill to pay $$$ for something of which my reciever may already do. i can lower the cost of the player because of it. or is my thinking wrong? mainly interested in sound format options atm since sound comes in MANY formats (as this matrix has already shown). i already own the HD DVD optoin for the 360, however, this has limitted sound format options (mainly 5.1 dolby i think.. nothing higher..) and i have a 7.1 setup


opinions / options?


----------



## am4966

I prefer a player that will let you bitstream via HDMI and let the 3808 do the decoding....Since you'll get codecs that you wouldnt be able to get via PCM..If I'm wrong about this someone will be along to straighten me out


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13088920
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I just received my receiver and have hooked it all up and it's ready to be updated. I'm hoping you can help me pick a wireless bridge/access point.
> 
> 
> Our house is already set up for wireless. Our wireless router is the D-Link DI624 and we run WEP encrytion for security. I'd like to pick the easiest and most compatible bridge cuz I'm very much a neophyte when it comes to this stuff. My wife, who's in IT, is the one who set up the wireless network. Unfortunately, she doesn't get into our home theater setup so doesn't know enough about how the system works to recommend an appropriate bridge.
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 1. Should I stick with D-Link for compatibility reasons, or does it not matter and I hear good things about Linksys?
> 
> 
> 2. I see a lot of people use the Linksys WRT54G which is a router/switch/access point and turn off the router functionality so it acts as a switch and bridge only. Is this difficult and/or finicky?
> 
> 
> 3. My system has the 3808, PS3, and DirecTV HR-20 DVR. At some point, the DVR might be upgraded to the HR-21. Do I need more than one ethernet input to accomodate? I don't mind physically switching between the 3808 and DVR when I need to. I don't stream music from the network or anything like that that would make it mandatory to keep the receiver online at all times, mainly to download firmware updates. So maybe just a simple one-port bridge should work?
> 
> 
> Cost isn't a huge consideration, although cheaper is of course better. As I mentioned before, ease of install and configuration is much more important.
> 
> I'd appreciate any thoughts and specific product recommendations.
> 
> 
> TIA!



I too am in this pickle. I just picked up a Linksys WRT54G this weekend. Took a bit to set up, I've never messed with wifi before. Got the wifes laptop on and the Wii. Now I just have to get the PS3 on and the Denon. I'm not sure what the purpose of an Ethernet power line adapter would be over the WET54G fickle was purposing. I would think having the wifi adapter fickle was talking about would be a better way to go. If power in the house does something funky in a wind storm your screwed via wifi or your house power lines anyway right. I just wish the WET54G wasn't twice the price of the WRT54G router was I just bought. I mean, it does less than a quarter of what my router does and yet it's about $100. What gives with that?


----------



## McGoogan

Anyone have problem with the Internet radio tonight?


Wow, had several stations say 'connection down', then was able to get a station to work and about 1 song later the buffer went to 0% and the display read 'server disconnected'.


Tried reseting modem and router, and then tried to media share with my laptop (previously done often). The 3808 showed the laptop on the display but also showed (not authorized) after the name. Never seen that before-ever. Then the (not authorized) went away and I could media share.. However the I-net radio has not worked all night... Just curious if anyone else had problems.


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13094454
> 
> 
> So, I returned the *Sharp* and got the *Panny BD 30* and put in Ice Age the Meltdown and now I have DTS-HD MSTR!
> 
> 
> No soon my nephews go home, and I'm alone. I'll run Audessy and let this baby really go to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot be any happier right now! Well, when I get my new TV I'll be in heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> am



Great to hear! The PS3 is my only BluRay player right now, so I am keeping my eye out for a decently priced player. How is the Panny working out as far as boot times and such?


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13092224
> 
> 
> curious, having a 3808, do i actually require a player to do any decoding when the 3808 can already do it? or do i just need something that streams? or are there other questions i should ask?



With the 3808 it doesn't matter if your BluRay player decodes or streams, both get the job done. I would prefer just using the bitstream and letting the Denon work it's magic. My eye is on the Panasonic BD30 or the Denon 2500 right now...

J


----------



## JonW747

In-player decoding is actually more flexible since it allows the player to mix streams as needed. The PS3 works great, but currently doesn't support DTS-HD/MA, but DTS and Sony are reportedly working on it.


The Blu-Ray players are still pretty young in their life cycle and most of them have problems of one type or another. If you have a PS3, I'd recommend continuing to use it. For instance, the load time of most players is very long, but not so with the PS3. Would you really want to wait an extra 2 minutes to watch a movie just so you can see your receiver light up and say "Dolby True HD" rather than "Multi Channel PCM" ?


I may buy a standalone BD player some day, when there's one with features that trump my PS3 (perhaps a multi disc changer) or they've dropped so far in price there's no reason not to have one - but until then - the PS3 works well, works fast, is more powerful, is upgradable, scales DVDs well, and with a $13 NYKO IR to Bluetooth device can even be (mostly) controlled with a universal remote.


----------



## BillW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steelheart1948* /forum/post/12915942
> 
> 
> 14.25 inches deep



The Denon website says it is 16.55 inches deep. I need someone to find out which depth is correct. I need it to include the knobs and the depth of the connectors on the back ( I figure they add 3/8"). Thanks in advance.


----------



## MartyMac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillW* /forum/post/13097311
> 
> 
> The Denon website says it is 16.55 inches deep. I need someone to find out which depth is correct. I need it to include the knobs and the depth of the connectors on the back ( I figure they add 3/8"). Thanks in advance.



Can't measure exactly since mine is in the cabinet but best estimate (can't see the rear connectors) is that it is 16.75" deep. That is measured out to the front knobs.


Hope that helps.


----------



## BillW

Thats all I need to know, thanks for checking.


Bill


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13096207
> 
> 
> With the 3808 it doesn't matter if your BluRay player decodes or streams, both get the job done. I would prefer just using the bitstream and letting the Denon work it's magic. My eye is on the Panasonic BD30 or the Denon 2500 right now...
> 
> J



To me it seemed like it booted faster than the Sharp....


Btw, BB has a Coupon out via email today 12% for rewards members or 10% for others.


Here is the link, but I dont know if it will work for those who want to download.

http://emailinfo.bestbuy.com/P/v3/Co...=1007&ci=50470


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/13096463
> 
> 
> 
> I may buy a standalone BD player some day, when there's one with features that trump my PS3 (perhaps a multi disc changer) or they've dropped so far in price there's no reason not to have one - but until then - the PS3 works well, works fast, is more powerful, is upgradable, scales DVDs well, and with a $13 NYKO IR to Bluetooth device can even be (mostly) controlled with a universal remote.



Where did you get the NYKO device, and what do you mean by "mostly" what can and can't it do?

I also have a Denon 3808, and just bought a PS3 for Blu-ray.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13095587
> 
> 
> I too am in this pickle. I just picked up a Linksys WRT54G this weekend. Took a bit to set up, I've never messed with wifi before. Got the wifes laptop on and the Wii. Now I just have to get the PS3 on and the Denon. I'm not sure what the purpose of an Ethernet power line adapter would be over the WET54G fickle was purposing. I would think having the wifi adapter fickle was talking about would be a better way to go. If power in the house does something funky in a wind storm your screwed via wifi or your house power lines anyway right. I just wish the WET54G wasn't twice the price of the WRT54G router was I just bought. I mean, it does less than a quarter of what my router does and yet it's about $100. What gives with that?



There is another option that I'm currently researching, and that is to get a second WRT54G and install a different (3rdparty) firmware on it. This will allow it to act as a client to attach to your existing WRT54G, and give you 5 Ethernet ports and the other end. google WRT54G & DD-WRT.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13097378
> 
> 
> To me it seemed like it booted faster than the Sharp....
> 
> 
> Btw, BB has a Coupon out via email today 12% for rewards members or 10% for others.
> 
> 
> Here is the link, but I dont know if it will work for those who want to download.
> 
> http://emailinfo.bestbuy.com/P/v3/Co...=1007&ci=50470



And CC has it (BD30) in their ad this week at a reduced price. Wish they would have had this a few weeks ago during the get 5 free mail-in and get 5 free at purchase.


----------



## Ranger099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13097664
> 
> 
> Where did you get the NYKO device, and what do you mean by "mostly" what can and can't it do?
> 
> I also have a Denon 3808, and just bought a PS3 for Blu-ray.



There's a much better device that I use which can also power on/off the PS3 with a universal IR based remote. Works GREAT. Much more responsive than the Nyko. Here's a thread discussing it:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=946674


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13096207
> 
> 
> With the 3808 it doesn't matter if your BluRay player decodes or streams, both get the job done. I would prefer just using the bitstream and letting the Denon work it's magic. My eye is on the Panasonic BD30 or the Denon 2500 right now...
> 
> J



Just realize both players current suffer from the "LFE bug" for PCM audio and currently there is no firmware fix for the problem. We are hopeful Denon and Panasonic can resolve the issue. Check out the BD forms on here for lots more information regarding the issue.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13097767
> 
> 
> And CC has it (BD30) in their ad this week at a reduced price. Wish they would have had this a few weeks ago during the get 5 free mail-in and get 5 free at purchase.



what's the price going to be?


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13098063
> 
> 
> Just realize both players current suffer from the "LFE bug" for PCM audio and currently there is no firmware fix for the problem. We are hopeful Denon and Panasonic can resolve the issue. Check out the BD forms on here for lots more information regarding the issue.



Thanks for the heads up.. perhaps I should just be happy with what I have and wait it out a bit










J


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aham23* /forum/post/13098074
> 
> 
> what's the price going to be?



449.99 -Its that now online, and I guess in store.

If you could get BB to PM with the 12% it could be less than $400.


----------



## kpaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13095600
> 
> 
> Anyone have problem with the Internet radio tonight?



I did initially - there was a red square to the upper right of the display and no channel or song info displayed...I turned the unit off and back on and it said "Please wait" for about 2 minutes and then connected and played as normal. This was about 10PM-10:30PM central time.


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13097721
> 
> 
> There is another option that I'm currently researching, and that is to get a second WRT54G and install a different (3rdparty) firmware on it. This will allow it to act as a client to attach to your existing WRT54G, and give you 5 Ethernet ports and the other end. google WRT54G & DD-WRT.
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/dd-wrtv3/index.php



After researching and going through the dd-wrt site, I am going to go this route. It's perfect for me assuming I can configure the WRT54G correctly, which is a big assumption.










I will post my results this weekend.


----------



## mindaddy

Thanks all for the great info. After researching this site, I decided to go with the 3808. Called Steve at EE and he hooked me up.


Question - would you guys recommend getting extended mfg warranties for receivers from Denon and /or TV's from Samsung?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindaddy* /forum/post/13099682
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the great info. After researching this site, I decided to go with the 3808. Called Steve at EE and he hooked me up.
> 
> 
> Question - would you guys recommend getting extended mfg warranties for receivers from Denon and /or TV's from Samsung?



Denon offers a mfg extended warranty? The dealers often sell a third party extended warranty which may not be so good.


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindaddy* /forum/post/13099682
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the great info. After researching this site, I decided to go with the 3808. Called Steve at EE and he hooked me up.
> 
> 
> Question - would you guys recommend getting extended mfg warranties for receivers from Denon and /or TV's from Samsung?



As a rule, I have always been against extended warranties on electronics, but then again I look for excuses to upgrade alot










TV's have been the single exception to my rule because in house service is invaluable vs having to shlep the TV into a repair shop if something goes wrong. Since you used Samsung as an example I had several light engine and screen issues on a 50" dlp set a few years back that would have cost a fortune without a warranty in place.


Denon receivers... I have had 4 of them. Never had one of them break down. My girlfriends parents are still using my first one from over TEN YEARS ago on a daily basis. They are solid as a rock as far as I'm concerned, and they typically have decent resale value when it's time to upgrade.


My two cents....

J


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13099758
> 
> 
> As a rule, I have always been against extended warranties on electronics, but then again I look for excuses to upgrade alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TV's have been the single exception to my rule because in house service is invaluable vs having to shlep the TV into a repair shop if something goes wrong. Since you used Samsung as an example I had several light engine and screen issues on a 50" dlp set a few years back that would have cost a fortune without a warranty in place.
> 
> 
> Denon receivers... I have had 4 of them. Never had one of them break down. My girlfriends parents are still using my first one from over TEN YEARS ago on a daily basis. They are solid as a rock as far as I'm concerned, and they typically have decent resale value when it's time to upgrade.
> 
> 
> My two cents....
> 
> J



*******************************************************

I used my Denon 3802 every day for Home Theatre, etc, since I bought it (in 2001 maybe?). I retired it a couple weeks ago...in it's place my 3808...Never had ANY problems with it..period! Denon does make a quality product (IMO)


----------



## yngdiego

Well as a fed up Onkyo 905 user I just bought a 3808CI from Steven at Electronics Expo. He's easy to deal with and had the best price from an authorized dealer. For anyone else looking at the receiver, give him a call at 848 248 3498 to see what kind of deal he can give you.


----------



## markom911

I've searched this tread to no avail so here goes...


I'm looking to buy an universal RF remote to use with my 3808 but I have a few reservations. The Denon rc7001 has a feature that I need my next remote to have and that feature is being able to pull up music tracks on my pc using the lcd display on the remote. This would allow me to be in my back yard, glance through my songs and pick one without having to select it from my pc or through my tv. The problem I'm having is that I've had Harmony remote for years and really enjoy them. Does anyone know if the Harmony 1000, ONE, or 890 be able to perform this function? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## aham23

^^^^ those are LEARNING remotes and i see no reason why they could not learn that command straight from the Denon remote.


later.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13099153
> 
> 
> 449.99 -Its that now online, and I guess in store.
> 
> If you could get BB to PM with the 12% it could be less than $400.



BB normal policy is that you can not use these coupons with any other offer or special or price match. some do get lucky and get away with both, but most do not. later.


----------



## RichNY

Can I use the linux distro I am going to put on my PS3 for streaming into the 3808?

And if so, does anyone recommend a specific distro /media player?


----------



## markom911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aham23* /forum/post/13100679
> 
> 
> ^^^^ those are LEARNING remotes and i see no reason why they could not learn that command straight from the Denon remote.
> 
> 
> later.



It's not quite a command. The remote needs to be able to receive the playlists/folders/tracks from the 3808. The tracks would then be on the remote's display not on the tv. If the remote can't receive the signals from the receiver then it can't be done.


----------



## Doctor.Steve

Hi,


I'm trying to code the "system call" function to turn the power on and go straight to a mode eg DVD or Tuner.

I've followed the manual but whatever I seem to try when I access via system call it just powers on the last mode it was in when switched off.


Oddly if I press the system call button again then it does turn the the mode I want it to...


My sequence of events are:

mode selector tuner (TU), rc setup, 9-7-8, system call 1, power on, tuner button (lower left hard button), TU (again from mode selector), rc setup


- I've tried restting the system calls and proved its worked by trying them again and they don't bring the power on or do anything.


I'm sure I'm missing something very basic here... can someone please help?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13099442
> 
> 
> After researching and going through the dd-wrt site, I am going to go this route. It's perfect for me assuming I can configure the WRT54G correctly, which is a big assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my results this weekend.



Excellent!! That would make it less than half the price of going the WET54G route with ethernet switch. Please do let us know how it goes!


----------



## electronleaker

fickle:


Wouldn't this be the same thing as the WET54G, basically?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1197679244403


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13102355
> 
> 
> fickle:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't this be the same thing as the WET54G, basically?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1197679244403



And wouldn't the Ethernet powerline adaptors plus a cheapo hub be even cheaper and more reliable? They claim 85Mbps performance and it should be more reliable than Wifi.


I'll have my 3808 in a few weeks and need to decide upon a solution as well. Right now I think the powerline adaptors are the way to go, even though I already have a WiFi 802.11 b/g/n WAP.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13099442
> 
> 
> After researching and going through the dd-wrt site, I am going to go this route. It's perfect for me assuming I can configure the WRT54G correctly, which is a big assumption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my results this weekend.



just be cautious on the install and pay good attention to detail while doing it. messing up in the middle (will most likely) brick your unit.. aslo check out your chip version, some model's are unable to have dd-wrt due to a newer chip


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markom911* /forum/post/13101289
> 
> 
> It's not quite a command. The remote needs to be able to receive the playlists/folders/tracks from the 3808. The tracks would then be on the remote's display not on the tv. If the remote can't receive the signals from the receiver then it can't be done.




you would be best getting a windows media center (and maybe an extender) and associated remote for it to do what your looking for. then getting the logitech remote that gives you screen shot ability for MC functions.. and the remote is universal.. just dont know if its equivalent to say the one touch remotes like Logitech Hormony's.. further research is required for this


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13102355
> 
> 
> fickle:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't this be the same thing as the WET54G, basically?
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1197679244403



looks to be similar in nature .. however, mine nor this would not be able to provide the 'proposed' throughput w/o a N wireless router.. 55mbps (i think) would be the average speed without the N


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13102662
> 
> 
> And wouldn't the Ethernet powerline adaptors plus a cheapo hub be even cheaper and more reliable? They claim 85Mbps performance and it should be more reliable than Wifi.
> 
> 
> I'll have my 3808 in a few weeks and need to decide upon a solution as well. Right now I think the powerline adaptors are the way to go, even though I already have a WiFi 802.11 b/g/n WAP.



just do what i did, stick the wireless router / switch at the same location of the entertainment center. looks like a nice addon to the other devices in the cabinet + you get your dedicated connection speed w/o hastles (please note that my house is fully wired up for CAT6 .. hence my ability to do so.. my modem for the internet connection is actually situated in another room)


----------



## markom911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13102955
> 
> 
> you would be best getting a windows media center (and maybe an extender) and associated remote for it to do what your looking for. then getting the logitech remote that gives you screen shot ability for MC functions.. and the remote is universal.. just dont know if its equivalent to say the one touch remotes like Logitech Hormony's.. further research is required for this



Thanks for the advice! The Denon remote the 7000ci does this function. When you hit net/usb on it, you can browse all the folders ie internet radio and music folders on the pc by using the display on the remote. The 3803 manual confirms this as well but notes it can be done with other remotes that can send and receive comands from the receiver. They of course don't mention those remotes so that people buy their remote but in the end I highly doubt the Harmony line can do that because I think only the 3808 denon and above have this function. I don't think no other receiver can do this so they probably won't include that function in any of their remotes.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13099153
> 
> 
> 449.99 -Its that now online, and I guess in store.
> 
> If you could get BB to PM with the 12% it could be less than $400.



You can also use the Circuit City 8% off coupon. I got an instant one off ebay for only $1.40 and they emailed it to me right away. And in the online checkout CC accepted it so i got an additional $36 off the sale price.

So now I can use the player to bitstream the Bd advanced codecs to my 3808 and dump my PS3.


----------



## ~Ohdee~

I've been using the search feature *BUT IT'S NOT WORKING* for me.


Clearly I'm using the wrong key words.










Anyway could someone please post a link to the latest firmware for the receiver.


Also, how do I check which firmware version my receiver has as it's only a few weeks old.


Thanks!


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13103358
> 
> 
> You can also use the Circuit City 8% off coupon. I got an instant one off ebay for only $1.40 and they emailed it to me right away. And in the online checkout CC accepted it so i got an additional $36 off the sale price.
> 
> So now I can use the player to bitstream the Bd advanced codecs to my 3808 and dump my PS3.



Why are you going to dump the PS3?

I just bought one (last day to get the 5 free).


----------



## Rhythmx

I have been able to update my receiver to the latest firmware 1.57. However, recently I have been unable to connect to the server and get a Connection Failed message when I check for an update. I can connect to the internet without a problem, and am able to get internet radio fine.


Any suggestions? Is it just a Denon server issue?


----------



## fickle

sounds like a denon server issue.. though that is opinion since i have not tried for an firmware upgrade as of lately .. maybe tonight i will try


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13104087
> 
> 
> Why are you going to dump the PS3?
> 
> I just bought one (last day to get the 5 free).



maybe he is just dumping it to play movies.. but using it for the games


----------



## epiczero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markom911* /forum/post/13100426
> 
> 
> I've searched this tread to no avail so here goes...
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy an universal RF remote to use with my 3808 but I have a few reservations. The Denon rc7001 has a feature that I need my next remote to have and that feature is being able to pull up music tracks on my pc using the lcd display on the remote. This would allow me to be in my back yard, glance through my songs and pick one without having to select it from my pc or through my tv. The problem I'm having is that I've had Harmony remote for years and really enjoy them. Does anyone know if the Harmony 1000, ONE, or 890 be able to perform this function? Any info would be much appreciated.



The Phillips Pronto 9600 remote has add-on software capable of this, but I hear the add-on's functionality is a little clunky at the moment and needs to be refined. While its an expensive remote, I highly recommend it, especially since it sounds like you are starting to want high-end interactive capabilties from your universal remote control. At that point, this is the only remote you should settle for, regardless of price.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/13103530
> 
> 
> Anyway could someone please post a link to the latest firmware for the receiver.



There isn't one. You just tell the receiver to check for new firmware and it goes off and installs whatever updates it can find for itself.


----------



## dgersic

Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I still do listen to over-the-air broadcast radio. I have an attic mounted antenna. With my old receiver (ancient Sony), I could usually get stations from about 75 miles away. With the 3808, I can't pull in anything but local.


Same antenna, same antenna aiming, same cable from the attic to the entertainment centre, just a new receiver.


Is there any way to adjust the tuner's sensitivity?


----------



## cdscc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13102768
> 
> 
> just be cautious on the install and pay good attention to detail while doing it. messing up in the middle (will most likely) brick your unit.. aslo check out your chip version, some model's are unable to have dd-wrt due to a newer chip



Thanks for the word of caution. I will be careful, check the chip version and follow the steps VERY carefully!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdscc* /forum/post/13105837
> 
> 
> Thanks for the word of caution. I will be careful, check the chip version and follow the steps VERY carefully!



I just bought the Linksys WGA600N Ethernet gaming adaptor/bridge and it works great! Took about 5 minutes to setup and is secured via WPA2-AES. I'll add on a hub and connect my 3808, A35, HR20 and Kuro. Seems better than trying to run 3rd party firmware on a WAP. $90 investment, and it works on 2.4GHz and 5GHz.


----------



## fickle

glad to hear that you have it all under control


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13105982
> 
> 
> I just bought the Linksys WGA600N Ethernet gaming adaptor/bridge and it works great! Took about 5 minutes to setup and is secured via WPA2-AES. I'll add on a hub and connect my 3808, A35, HR20 and Kuro. Seems better than trying to run 3rd party firmware on a WAP. $90 investment, and it works on 2.4GHz and 5GHz.



That's great to hear. At least theirs a reliable back-up plan.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13105804
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I still do listen to over-the-air broadcast radio. I have an attic mounted antenna. With my old receiver (ancient Sony), I could usually get stations from about 75 miles away. With the 3808, I can't pull in anything but local.
> 
> 
> Same antenna, same antenna aiming, same cable from the attic to the entertainment centre, just a new receiver.
> 
> 
> Is there any way to adjust the tuner's sensitivity?



I know what you mean. I am disappointed with this units antenna input as well. It picks up much more interference than my AVR2802


Edit: My interference was from my Plasma TV. Moved the antenna to the attic and works great.


----------



## ~Ohdee~




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13105781
> 
> 
> There isn't one. You just tell the receiver to check for new firmware and it goes off and installs whatever updates it can find for itself.



So I can't download the firmware update to my computer and then install it using a USB jump drive?


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markom911* /forum/post/13101289
> 
> 
> It's not quite a command. The remote needs to be able to receive the playlists/folders/tracks from the 3808. The tracks would then be on the remote's display not on the tv. If the remote can't receive the signals from the receiver then it can't be done.



gotcha, then i change my answer to no. these remotes on send and they do not receive unless hooked up to a computer via usb. later.


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13103358
> 
> 
> You can also use the Circuit City 8% off coupon. I got an instant one off ebay for only $1.40 and they emailed it to me right away. And in the online checkout CC accepted it so i got an additional $36 off the sale price.
> 
> So now I can use the player to bitstream the Bd advanced codecs to my 3808 and dump my PS3.



CC has a 10% Coupon for online purchases....Some items it can be used for..


D7AVNFLABA


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/13109177
> 
> 
> So I can't download the firmware update to my computer and then install it using a USB jump drive?



No.


They do this to limit the grey market. Your receiver will get its updates based on its serial number.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/13103530
> 
> 
> I've been using the search feature *BUT IT'S NOT WORKING* for me.
> 
> 
> Clearly I'm using the wrong key words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway could someone please post a link to the latest firmware for the receiver.
> 
> 
> Also, how do I check which firmware version my receiver has as it's only a few weeks old.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



From another thread:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *techtvman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To check the firmware version keep "status" and "return" pressed while turning on the power (the little button). After the receiver is done booting, you can scroll through a variety of info screens by pressing status.


----------



## flaversaver19

Like many others in this thread, I took the advice posted and called Steve over at Electronics-Expo. He gave me the best pricing that I could find so I took the deal and ran and also added a Sammy 5084 to my Denon order. I opted for the upgrade which includes a 4 year extended warranty, double boxed and expedited shipping, but to each his own. If you are cheap like me give him a call directly at 848-248-3498. Not sure if its ok to post pricing, so PM me if you want to know.


----------



## riglee

I currently have a 3808 and am using some speakers I borrowed until I get the set I want. In the meantime I was thinking about moving the 20 year speakers I have hooked up to my old receiver to the 3808 so I can listen to good sound for music. I think I have run into a problem - my old speakers are Bose 901s. My old Denon had a processor loop but there is nothing like that or a tape monitor on the 3808. Does anyone have an idea on how I might hook up the 901s to the 3808. I would like to hook them up as the fronts instead of what I currently have or to the second output I would use in a different room.


By the way - I am looking into getting theDefinitive Mythos ST for FL and FR, Mythos 10 for CC and either the GEMXL or BPX for surrounds. I would be using the ST as large. If anyone has any comments on that configuration I would love to hear it,


Thanks for any info


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/13109177
> 
> 
> So I can't download the firmware update to my computer and then install it using a USB jump drive?



correct


----------



## fickle

are b&w 685/686 with HTM61 speakers concidered big speakers or small? i have them set to small, but unsure if i need to should change them to big


cheers


----------



## talkdj

I have searched the threads, I have also searched the manual but can not find information regarding the record out bus on the 3808. Is the record out bus only on the selected input of the receiver or can you select any source to record out on while using the input that's selected to go out to the speakers?


Thanks....


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13108944
> 
> 
> It picks up much more interference than my AVR2802



You're getting interferance? Mine just won't lock on to the station.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/13109177
> 
> 
> So I can't download the firmware update to my computer and then install it using a USB jump drive?



That's correct, you can't.


----------



## Canadian_Dude

How do I reset the microprocessor on this thing? I tried holding the Standard and DSP Simulation Buttons on the front, then push power, but nothing happens. Am I doing something wrong? Also all of a sudden I have no on screen menus, no setting were changed that I know of. I was hoping resetting it would fix it but I can't get it to reset.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13113958
> 
> 
> You're getting interferance? Mine just won't lock on to the station.



I get interference on the most powerful local stations.









But then I don't have a large antenna, but I never had to have one before.


Edit: My interference was from my Plasma TV. Moved the antenna to the attic and works great.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13112793
> 
> 
> are b&w 685/686 with HTM61 speakers concidered big speakers or small? i have them set to small, but unsure if i need to should change them to big
> 
> 
> cheers



small


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13114734
> 
> 
> I get interference on the most powerful local stations.



Ah, ok. Well, the local ones (less than 5 miles to the transmitter) are ok, it's the more distant (75 miles or so) ones that I can't get at all now.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13115449
> 
> 
> small



cheers


----------



## flaversaver19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riglee* /forum/post/13112445
> 
> 
> I currently have a 3808 and am using some speakers I borrowed until I get the set I want. In the meantime I was thinking about moving the 20 year speakers I have hooked up to my old receiver to the 3808 so I can listen to good sound for music. I think I have run into a problem - my old speakers are Bose 901s. My old Denon had a processor loop but there is nothing like that or a tape monitor on the 3808. Does anyone have an idea on how I might hook up the 901s to the 3808. I would like to hook them up as the fronts instead of what I currently have or to the second output I would use in a different room.
> 
> 
> By the way - I am looking into getting theDefinitive Mythos ST for FL and FR, Mythos 10 for CC and either the GEMXL or BPX for surrounds. I would be using the ST as large. If anyone has any comments on that configuration I would love to hear it,
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info



I was looking at the Mythos too, primarily b/c they look cool and the WAF. Let me know how they sound. I'm probably going to go with the 5 series and matching center.


----------



## smburns25

ok. Here is a complete noob question. I just got my 3808 yesterday and I have never have a multi-zone receiver before. I can hook up the 5.1 surround in my theater just fine, but I have two other rooms with ceiling mount speakers and no external AMPs. Is there a way to hook up these other 6 speakers (4 in one room and 2 in the bathroom) straight to the receiver? If I bypass zone 3, can all 6 speakers go directly to the speaker connection for zone two? Is there any wire to use zone 3 for the bathroom?


Both of the rooms are audio only for CDs or MP3s, etc.


Sorry to be a little vague, but I may just not know how to ask the right question yet.


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smburns25* /forum/post/13116970
> 
> 
> ok. Here is a complete noob question. I just got my 3808 yesterday and I have never have a multi-zone receiver before. I can hook up the 5.1 surround in my theater just fine, but I have two other rooms with ceiling mount speakers and no external AMPs. Is there a way to hook up these other 6 speakers (4 in one room and 2 in the bathroom) straight to the receiver? If I bypass zone 3, can all 6 speakers go directly to the speaker connection for zone two? Is there any wire to use zone 3 for the bathroom?
> 
> 
> Both of the rooms are audio only for CDs or MP3s, etc.
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a little vague, but I may just not know how to ask the right question yet.



Just get a speaker selector to solve your issue:
http://www.amazon.com/Sima-SSW-Speak...3084929&sr=8-1 


You might also want to get a speaker volume control for each zone.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...MM7J86JK39SGA0


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smburns25* /forum/post/13116970
> 
> 
> I can hook up the 5.1 surround in my theater just fine, but I have two other rooms with ceiling mount speakers and no external AMPs. Is there a way to hook up these other 6 speakers (4 in one room and 2 in the bathroom) straight to the receiver?



Those two rooms will constitute your Zone 2. They will all be sharing the same source, which can be the same as or different from your Zone 1 source. (Or, if you really want the room and bathroom to be different, you'll need to designate one as Zone 3 and add an external amp to drive them.)


Wiring to them depends on your house. You'll need to either run them directly to the amp (three wires to each terminal), or add some kind of speaker distribution panel to your setup. You can use a passive one like:

http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?...uct_id=50-2204 


if you're planning on other impedance matching, or an active panel like:

http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?...me=MCMProducts 



Here, I'm using the passive distribution panel, so all I need running to the speaker terminals on the receiver is a pair of wires. These go to the panel, then from the panel I have wiring running out to the speakers in the rooms. Then, in the rooms, I'm using impedance matching local volume knobs:

http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?...me=MCMProducts 


What's important here is that you're putting your speakers in parallel, effectively lowering their impedance. With three pairs, that's probably down around 2 ohms, maybe less. You need some kind of impedance matching in this setup to keep from overloading the amplifier.


You can control the zone 2 volume remotely, either with the remote (but it's IR, so you either have to have an IR/RF setup, or a 3rd party remote), or via the built in web server (if you have a computer in the zone with a network connection). I found it easier to set the zone 2 volume to power on default to -20db and use the wall mounted knobs to adjust it to the volume I want.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smburns25* /forum/post/13116970
> 
> 
> If I bypass zone 3, can all 6 speakers go directly to the speaker connection for zone two? Is there any wire to use zone 3 for the bathroom?



If you ignore zone 3, then what you have is a two zone system. Zone 1 is your 5.1 theatre setup. Zone 2 is the other rooms.


If you add an external amp, then you could put the bathroom in on Zone 3. That would be wired via the zone 3 line out (preamp out) from the receiver to the amp, which then drives your zone 3 speakers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smburns25* /forum/post/13116970
> 
> 
> Both of the rooms are audio only for CDs or MP3s, etc.



Each zone can select an input source (CD, radio, streaming media, internet radio, etc.). Each zone can be playing a different source, or they can use the same one. So, you can have a CD playing and set that to all zones, or you could have zone 1 doing the home theatre / DVD thing, while zone 2 has a CD playing. It may be obvious, but if the zones are using the same source (like the radio tuner), then they all get the same thing from that source, so you can't listen to two radio stations at the same time.


----------



## nadasurf2

Would anyone mind PMing me the price they were given through either Steve @ EE or ******?


Can the price mentioned on page 179 really be believed?


----------



## JonW747

Yes, the Denon's are available for much less than MSRP, but you have to call around. The authorized dealers cannot advertise lower prices. Best I can tell you should be able to get a great deal from 6ave, SoundExpo, and probably even JandR will match.


----------



## Xae

J&R price matched my 3808, they will as long as it's a price from an authorized dealer


----------



## userx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nadasurf2* /forum/post/13119621
> 
> 
> Would anyone mind PMing me the price they were given through either Steve @ EE or ******?
> 
> 
> Can the price mentioned on page 179 really be believed?



I got the same price as stated page #179 form 6th ave, you just have to call and ask. Awesome deal.


----------



## movieguy2001

I called Steve at Eletronics Expo today and ordered a 4308ci after getting a price quote on both the 4308ci and 3808ci and can tell you that the price mentioned on page #179 is very real. I only went with the 4308ci becasue of the extra HDMI, HD Radio, and wireless ethernet on the higher end unit. The price of the 3808 made that a pretty tough decision. I also checked on Denon's site and they are an authorized dealer (VERY IMPORTANT). Steve's direct line is 848-248-3498, BTW. It just easier to use that instead of getting bounced around the sales department.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nadasurf2* /forum/post/13119621
> 
> 
> Would anyone mind PMing me the price they were given through either Steve @ EE or ******?
> 
> 
> Can the price mentioned on page 179 really be believed?


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *movieguy2001* /forum/post/13121228
> 
> 
> I called Steve at Eletronics Expo today and ordered a 4308ci after getting a price quote on both the 4308ci and 3808ci and can tell you that the price mentioned on page #179 is very real. I only went with the 4308ci becasue of the extra HDMI, HD Radio, and wireless ethernet on the higher end unit. The price of the 3808 made that a pretty tough decision. I also checked on Denon's site and they are an authorized dealer (VERY IMPORTANT). Steve's direct line is 848-248-3498, BTW. It just easier to use that instead of getting bounced around the sales department.



what is the quoted shipping time for these units from EE and/or 6ave? i may jump on board, but need it by next friday. much thanks.


----------



## movieguy2001

Ground shipping is included in the price and they are an east coast vendor. I know when I spoke to them, both were in stock and I was assured my order would ship shortly. I dont have any more insight than that as I just ordered today.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aham23* /forum/post/13121914
> 
> 
> what is the quoted shipping time for these units from EE and/or 6ave? i may jump on board, but need it by next friday. much thanks.


----------



## indianrider

What page 179. Page 179 of what? Can somebody PM me the price please. I need to buy one on monday. Thanks.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13122474
> 
> 
> What page 179. Page 179 of what? Can somebody PM me the price please. I need to buy one on monday. Thanks.



Page 179 of this thread.....


----------



## Dizzy49

I've checked page 179 and I see no prices. I'm thinking that no everyone has the same forum settings. I currently show 588 pages in the thread. If you have different, then your 179 is diff from mine. Can someone link to the page directly?


----------



## Footboard

I took a pass on the EE deal, didn't seem to work out for me with the warranty and all.


----------



## McGoogan

Wondering if anyone has any Blu-ray favorites, for sound quality with the

PS3??


I put in Cars (Disney-Pixar) and in the Set Up it had 5.1 DD and 5.1 uncompressed. The uncompressed sounded a lot more full and rich, compared to the DD. It was almost like the DD had the Night mode on

'high' and then the uncompressed didnt have the Night mode on at all.


----------



## Dizzy49

On another note.


I plan on getting one of these in the next week or so. I'm upgrading my setup.


I'm picking up a Samsung 61" LED DLP and I have a PS3 for BD. Can someone recommend a decent HD DVD player with 1080p output?


I think the weakest point of my current setup is my speakers. They are about 5 years old. I picked up a JBL 5.1 speaker set. They are very similar to These 


The smaller size was nice with my setup, but I won't have side shelves anymore to put them on, and I don't think I can put the center channel on top of the new DLP. I'm looking for some decent replacements to run with this receiver. I was afraid this receiver might cause my old JBLs to explode







I would like to keep it under $1200 is possible. I'm open to a set, or keeping the JBL sub and replacing the speakers. Any suggestions are appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canadian_Dude* /forum/post/13114439
> 
> 
> How do I reset the microprocessor on this thing? I tried holding the Standard and DSP Simulation Buttons on the front, then push power, but nothing happens. Am I doing something wrong? Also all of a sudden I have no on screen menus, no setting were changed that I know of. I was hoping resetting it would fix it but I can't get it to reset.



I had my on-screen menus disappear last night as well. All it took to get them back was a "cold" restart. I put it in standby (red light on) and then turned off the master power switch (small button). When I turned it back on the on-screen menus reappeared.


----------



## knightgambit

Just went to 6ave and signed up for the 12 month same as cash card... then called in and mentioned that the price I heard about from this thread... order is confirmed on the ave card... I added the harmony 880 and still only have to pay $100/month with no interest...


This is an awesome deal. The best B&M price I found was $200 more + tax ! So I ended up with a free remote, since that is what the budget was 


This is my first receiver since a Yamaha AVC-50 and JBL L80T speakers. I'm matching this up with a 5.1 set of Klipsch KSF series for now. Thanks for all the great info !


----------



## rmbrown15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riglee* /forum/post/13112445
> 
> 
> I currently have a 3808 and am using some speakers I borrowed until I get the set I want. In the meantime I was thinking about moving the 20 year speakers I have hooked up to my old receiver to the 3808 so I can listen to good sound for music. I think I have run into a problem - my old speakers are Bose 901s. My old Denon had a processor loop but there is nothing like that or a tape monitor on the 3808. Does anyone have an idea on how I might hook up the 901s to the 3808. I would like to hook them up as the fronts instead of what I currently have or to the second output I would use in a different room.
> 
> 
> By the way - I am looking into getting theDefinitive Mythos ST for FL and FR, Mythos 10 for CC and either the GEMXL or BPX for surrounds. I would be using the ST as large. If anyone has any comments on that configuration I would love to hear it,
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info



I'm using a Denon 3808 with the Mythos ST fronts, Mythos Ten center, and 4 Gem XL's. The system sounds fantastic. I did expect harder hitting bass with the ST's. Don't get me wrong, the bass is tight and shakes the house but I expected a little bit more.


I've read reports that stated that the ST's "only" go down to 28 Hz before the sound pressure falls off the map. I may add a supercube reference to complement the setup in the future, but right now I'm happy and the wife is more than happy with the new theater.


----------



## goone30

Have a question for all the 3808CI owner previous had the AVR-2807, what is the benefit upgrading from 2807 to 3808CI not quiet understand all the sound format dtsHD-MA, true HD, current equipments using PS3, and XA2 LCPM output to HDMI 2807.


----------



## Footboard

Ok, I was on Denon's website this morning and Elec. Expo, J&R, and 6ave were listed as authorized dealers. Tonight I no longer see Elec. Exp or J&R listed as authorized dealers and 6ave. has dropped to the Specialty Audio only section. So are all these deals coming from authorized dealers or not?


----------



## Canadian_Dude

I was able to get a 3808 at cost plus 5% I think it was, and it turned out to be $1200 CAD MSRP was $1600 CAD.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Footboard* /forum/post/13123934
> 
> 
> Ok, I was on Denon's website this morning and Elec. Expo, J&R, and 6ave were listed as authorized dealers. Tonight I no longer see Elec. Exp or J&R listed as authorized dealers and 6ave. has dropped to the Specialty Audio only section. So are all these deals coming from authorized dealers or not?



Denon can't seem to make up it's mind what web page to display. Look back a bit the posts in this thread for same problem then corrected and now back


----------



## electronleaker

You can always call Denon and ask them if 6ave, J&R and EE are still authorized dealers. I would think they all still are. It was a Denon website glitch before and seeing it's happened once already, I'm sure it's just a another glitch on Denon's part again.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13122594
> 
> 
> Page 179 of this thread.....



geesh, its right freakin there. look.










ah forget it. onethoughsandninetyeightdollars.


later.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13074521
> 
> 
> auto should work, though there have been reports of a slight delay in getting the input to output (as it hunts for a signal).
> 
> 
> i have my 3808 hooked up to my xb360 as well as yours, but mine going through the HDP/VDP component slot. however, configuration would be the same .. regardless. at this time, i cant recall what i did to get it working as i have to be on the 3808 to remember what i did. i will take a look tonight to see (as i renamed the actual input to be XB360).. unless someone here beats me to the punch.. stay tuned



Fickle,


I connected my Xbox 360 to HDP just like yours and still only audio comes up. I waited for a while just in case there is a delay on video but nothing showed up. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Richard Smith

My receiver downloaded a major upgade today (36 minutes). It replaced 01.57. Any info on what was changed/corrected.


----------



## Bret_Salyer

I guess I just don't get it. I am connected for internet radio and can access the 3808 from my computer but the 3808 cannot see the computer. I am using a Linksys BEFSR41 v.2.00.02 router. UPnP is turned off. Windows and Norton Firewalls have been disabled. See attached screen shots. Is the Network Audio screen where the Music Files should be seen? Does anyone have any opinions why I can't stream music?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13124451
> 
> 
> Fickle,
> 
> 
> I connected my Xbox 360 to HDP just like yours and still only audio comes up. I waited for a while just in case there is a delay on video but nothing showed up. Do you have any tips?



I think in the source tab for the HDP you can pick between (A-H)(A-H,H-H) and something else. I was playing my PS3 and it was stretched so far out I couldn't play the game at all. It was set to A-H. I selected (A-H,H-H) and it fit the screen perfectly and beautifully. Maybe try playing with that setting with your 3808ci on HDP and the xbox 360 on. There should be a momentary pause of blackness as the receiver reconfigures that source change. It should only effect that one source but I'm not 100% on that part. Hopefully that works for you.


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/13125384
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't get it. I am connected for internet radio and can access the 3808 from my computer but the 3808 cannot see the computer. I am using a Linksys BEFSR41 v.2.00.02 router. UPnP is turned off. Windows and Norton Firewalls have been disabled. See attached screen shots. Is the Network Audio screen where the Music Files should be seen? Does anyone have any opinions why I can't stream music?



Just a thought... try making and sharing a folder that has less than 8 characters for the name.


Music Files as a folder name would be "c:\\music files" with quotes.


I use c:\\music and it works great, maybe Denon wants a simple file name to navigate to.


Also, yes..that is the screen that has my Mediacenter as an option.

Before you spend too much time working this out, once inside I am greeted with 6413 songs in alphabetical order. It's not the easiest to navigate.


I just have my media center hooked straight to the Denon in the same room so I have the pretty remoted controlled interface media center was designed to use anyway.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/13125100
> 
> 
> My receiver downloaded a major upgade today (36 minutes). It replaced 01.57. Any info on what was changed/corrected.



I dunno but I'm downloading it now...


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13124451
> 
> 
> Fickle,
> 
> 
> I connected my Xbox 360 to HDP just like yours and still only audio comes up. I waited for a while just in case there is a delay on video but nothing showed up. Do you have any tips?



have you selected within the denon menu the correct component in source? i think from memory its .. componenet 2 or 3 (cant really recall atm). in the end, to make things easier, i drew a visio diagram wich provided information of sources and the associated # those sources were and it helped me out heaps.


but check to see if you have / have not defined the video in portion first


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13125466
> 
> 
> I think in the source tab for the HDP you can pick between (A-H)(A-H,H-H) and something else. I was playing my PS3 and it was stretched so far out I couldn't play the game at all. It was set to A-H. I selected (A-H,H-H) and it fit the screen perfectly and beautifully. Maybe try playing with that setting with your 3808ci on HDP and the xbox 360 on. There should be a momentary pause of blackness as the receiver reconfigures that source change. It should only effect that one source but I'm not 100% on that part. Hopefully that works for you.




where is this A-H thing your talking about? dont think i have seen this as of yet


cheers


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13125943
> 
> 
> I dunno but I'm downloading it now...



After this 36 minute update firmware versions changed to:


Main = 1.69

Sub = .78

DSP1 = 36.56

DSP2 = 39.45


DM850 IMG = I200801290406

DM850 WEB = W200801290410

DM850 CNE = C20080129


Rest of the firmware module versions are same as last most current update.

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIFirmw...te-Web1128.pdf 


I am in USA. No notification found on Denon Web site at the moment what this update does.


Looks like Internet radio now showing song track playing on most stations! But it doesn't switch... seems another bug. Update: The Internet radio buggier then before


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13124451
> 
> 
> I connected my Xbox 360 to HDP just like yours and still only audio comes up. I waited for a while just in case there is a delay on video but nothing showed up. Do you have any tips?



I got a 3808 today and couldn't get my Xbox 360 set to 1080i to work on the HDP component inputs either. Like you I got audio but no video. Moved it to TV/CBL and it worked fine ever since. As far as I could tell the two sources were configured identically. What _is_ an HDP, anyway?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13122754
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any Blu-ray favorites, for sound quality with the
> 
> PS3??
> 
> 
> I put in Cars (Disney-Pixar) and in the Set Up it had 5.1 DD and 5.1 uncompressed. The uncompressed sounded a lot more full and rich, compared to the DD. It was almost like the DD had the Night mode on
> 
> 'high' and then the uncompressed didnt have the Night mode on at all.



That's because the DD5.1 you're listening to is highly compressed down to probably 640kbps. The uncompressed audio is far superior.


Brandon


----------



## FrancWest

Hi,


I'm thinking of bying the 3808, but have 2 questions (which may have been asked before, but I can't seems to find the answer in this very large thread).


1) I've a mediacenter PC which uses a DVI -> HDMI video connection and has a separate digital output (using the onboard sound card). Will it be possible to combine the HDMI input with the digital audio input on the Denon, so that video is passed to my LCD and audio is played through the denon, or must the audio signal already be present in the HDMI input signal from my mediacenter to the Denon ?


2) I've a digital tv cable box which only has a RGB scart output. Will I be able to connect this to the Denon 3808 with a converter cable (RGB to YPbPr if possible ?)


Thanks !


Franc.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13124451
> 
> 
> Fickle,
> 
> 
> I connected my Xbox 360 to HDP just like yours and still only audio comes up. I waited for a while just in case there is a delay on video but nothing showed up. Do you have any tips?



curious, were you using component prior to the 3808 (assuming you had it directly plugged into the TV)? and was the 360 cable / console setup during that period as HD or standard?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancWest* /forum/post/13126626
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of bying the 3808, but have 2 questions (which may have been asked before, but I can't seems to find the answer in this very large thread).
> 
> 
> 1) I've a mediacenter PC which uses a DVI -> HDMI video connection and has a separate digital output (using the onboard sound card). Will it be possible to combine the HDMI input with the digital audio input on the Denon, so that video is passed to my LCD and audio is played through the denon, or must the audio signal already be present in the HDMI input signal from my mediacenter to the Denon ?



i would think you can run your whole MC via the 3808 .. PC VID HDMI > Denon

PC Sound Opt > Denon

Denon HDMI > DVI Converter > Your monitor (maybe?

Denon Opt to your speakers



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrancWest* /forum/post/13126626
> 
> 
> 2) I've a digital tv cable box which only has a RGB scart output. Will I be able to connect this to the Denon 3808 with a converter cable (RGB to YPbPr if possible ?)
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> Franc.



yes, scart to component converter cable


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flaversaver19* /forum/post/13116413
> 
> 
> I was looking at the Mythos too, primarily b/c they look cool and the WAF. Let me know how they sound. I'm probably going to go with the 5 series and matching center.



Before you buy Definitive, take a look at Axiom Audio ( www.axiomaudio.com ). Do some research, read their reviews, and compare prices to the other speakers you're looking for. Right now they have a free upgrade to high gloss cherry finish on their speakers, which is absolutely beautiful and has a very high WAF (at least in my house).


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13122474
> 
> 
> What page 179. Page 179 of what? Can somebody PM me the price please. I need to buy one on monday. Thanks.



Just call the number posted in the thread. I called him, it's no pressure, takes 5 minutes, gets you all the info you want.


----------



## myrison

Guessing the answer is just audio, but can one of the owners please confirm whether the Denon can stream video files from a computer as well?


If not, I know the PS3 does, just curious if the Denon does too.


Thanks.


Jason


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/13127591
> 
> 
> Guessing the answer is just audio, but can one of the owners please confirm whether the Denon can stream video files from a computer as well?
> 
> 
> If not, I know the PS3 does, just curious if the Denon does too.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Jason



No video streaming. The 4308 is supposed to show JPG album art.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13126020
> 
> 
> have you selected within the denon menu the correct component in source? i think from memory its .. componenet 2 or 3 (cant really recall atm). in the end, to make things easier, i drew a visio diagram wich provided information of sources and the associated # those sources were and it helped me out heaps.
> 
> 
> but check to see if you have / have not defined the video in portion first



I just got it to work a minute ago. The 3808 does not accept 1080p setting of non-hdmi 360 (my samsung ln-t5265f does when I directly connect the 360 to the TV). I have to use either the 1080i or 720p setting. It looks like setting the 360 to 720p looks better than 1080i when the 3808 upconverts the 360 signal to 1080p.


The problem now is that the 360 signal looks better when I directly connect it to my HDTV with a 1080p setting instead of routing the signal through the 3808 with 720p or 1080i setting and let the 3808 upconvert the signal to 1080p.


----------



## InterceptPoint

I love my 3808 but have not been able to get it to work quite the way I would like with my Directv HR-21 receiver and remote.


The problem: I can't get the HR-21 to control the power on-power off of the 3808ci. The volume control works. Mute works. The HR-21 remote can power up and power down my Sharp 65" LCD and the HR21 itself but I have to use the 3808 remote to power up the receiver.


This is driving the wifey crazy of course so I need a solution to save the marriage, or at least to keep her loving my new system.


So - does anyone have a remote code for the HR-21 that they have found to control the 3808 power on and power off?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InterceptPoint* /forum/post/13128145
> 
> 
> I love my 3808 but have not been able to get it to work quite the way I would like with my Directv HR-21 receiver and remote.
> 
> 
> The problem: I can't get the HR-21 to control the power on-power off of the 3808ci. The volume control works. Mute works. The HR-21 remote can power up and power down my Sharp 65" LCD and the HR21 itself but I have to use the 3808 remote to power up the receiver.
> 
> 
> This is driving the wifey crazy of course so I need a solution to save the marriage, or at least to keep her loving my new system.
> 
> 
> So - does anyone have a remote code for the HR-21 that they have found to control the 3808 power on and power off?



Or get a universal remote, like the Logitech Harmony One. WAF may be through the roof with this baby!


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13128166
> 
> 
> Or get a universal remote, like the Logitech Harmony One. WAF may be through the roof with this baby!



+1 for the Harmony. I have the 688 and it is a great remote. A little bit of a learning curve but once I figured out all the ways to tweak it for various functions and settings it is excellent.


Bill


----------



## electronleaker

++1 on the Harmony. I've got the 880. I ordered through ABT. I got them to price match amazon about 1 year ago at a price of 120. One touch ability is awesome and the WAF does go through the roof. She can control everything with one remote and change from "watch tv" to "play Wii" with one button! I highly suggest any harmony.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13127641
> 
> 
> I just got it to work a minute ago. The 3808 does not accept 1080p setting of non-hdmi 360 (my samsung ln-t5265f does when I directly connect the 360 to the TV). I have to use either the 1080i or 720p setting. It looks like setting the 360 to 720p looks better than 1080i when the 3808 upconverts the 360 signal to 1080p.
> 
> 
> The problem now is that the 360 signal looks better when I directly connect it to my HDTV with a 1080p setting instead of routing the signal through the 3808 with 720p or 1080i setting and let the 3808 upconvert the signal to 1080p.



I was in your boat too once. I had an XBOX 360 w/out HDMI, Denon 2807 and still have a Sharp Aquos 1080p set. I sent the video to the tv via the red, blue, green components to get 1080p and sound via toslink to the denon. I also had/have a harmony 880 so switching wasn't an issue. If you have a universal remote to make it easier to switch it around, I would suggest doing it this way if it looks better.


If you don't, and 720p doesn't cut it for you, which would be cheaper- a new HDMI XBOX 360 or harmony remote?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13126027
> 
> 
> where is this A-H thing your talking about? dont think i have seen this as of yet
> 
> 
> cheers



Just found it again. It's in the HDMI set-up, then i/P scaler.


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InterceptPoint* /forum/post/13128145
> 
> 
> This is driving the wifey crazy of course so I need a solution to save the marriage, or at least to keep her loving my new system.



If it's a matter of saving the marriage and you can't find a code, you might try a universal remote. You could get one with macros that would automatically select the correct source.


----------



## flykid83

I had a question, in the GUI I have all the choises to choose from in the sound settings and when I play my blu ray movies I have new options to choose from like DTS NEO6 and etc (THX) Now when the movie begins it goes back to a 5.1 set up or matrix sound whatever I had it on last. Is it suppose to do that? It seems like the DTS NEO6 is only in the menu before the movie starts and once the movie starts to turns off, I've noticed this in a few movies already.


----------



## 007james

I did a firmware check earlier and the the rec. performed a download and an upgrade, not sure what has changed ??. At least all of my previous settings were retained


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13125596
> 
> 
> Just a thought... try making and sharing a folder that has less than 8 characters for the name.
> 
> 
> Music Files as a folder name would be "c:\\music files" with quotes.
> 
> 
> I use c:\\music and it works great, maybe Denon wants a simple file name to navigate to.
> 
> 
> Also, yes..that is the screen that has my Mediacenter as an option.
> 
> Before you spend too much time working this out, once inside I am greeted with 6413 songs in alphabetical order. It's not the easiest to navigate.
> 
> 
> I just have my media center hooked straight to the Denon in the same room so I have the pretty remoted controlled interface media center was designed to use anyway.



I appreciate the information. Unfortunately it didn't work for me. I changed the folder name to "Music" and I have tried all configurations I can think of. My folder was "added" in the monitor folders box and I have tried it with 'allow new devices automatically' checked and unchecked.

Oh well.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13128968
> 
> 
> I was in your boat too once. I had an XBOX 360 w/out HDMI, Denon 2807 and still have a Sharp Aquos 1080p set. I sent the video to the tv via the red, blue, green components to get 1080p and sound via toslink to the denon. I also had/have a harmony 880 so switching wasn't an issue. If you have a universal remote to make it easier to switch it around, I would suggest doing it this way if it looks better.
> 
> 
> If you don't, and 720p doesn't cut it for you, which would be cheaper- a new HDMI XBOX 360 or harmony remote?



I was actually thinking about getting a new 360 with HDMI and give the older 360 to my nephew. It will depend on the aswer to one question. If I take and put the old hard drive to the hdmi 360, do you know if all my saved content (purchased rock band songs and game saves) transfer to the new 360 automatically? I know this is not an Xbox 360 forum. Sorry.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13128893
> 
> 
> ++1 on the Harmony. I've got the 880. I ordered through ABT. I got them to price match amazon about 1 year ago at a price of 120. One touch ability is awesome and the WAF does go through the roof. She can control everything with one remote and change from "watch tv" to "play Wii" with one button! I highly suggest any harmony.



+100 - This is what I use and it works great. All the other remotes have been retured to a closet.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13130715
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about getting a new 360 with HDMI and give the older 360 to my nephew. It will depend on the aswer to one question. If I take and put the old hard drive to the hdmi 360, do you know if all my saved content (purchased rock band songs and game saves) transfer to the new 360 automatically? I know this is not an Xbox 360 forum. Sorry.



Yes. I sold my old 360 and got a new one with the HDMI port. I swapped out the hard disk to keep my saved content. Go for it!


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13130715
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking about getting a new 360 with HDMI and give the older 360 to my nephew. It will depend on the aswer to one question. If I take and put the old hard drive to the hdmi 360, do you know if all my saved content (purchased rock band songs and game saves) transfer to the new 360 automatically? I know this is not an Xbox 360 forum. Sorry.



Yes they will -- but with one BIG caveat! In order to play any games you downloaded from XBLA, you'll have to be connected to XBL. So if your broadband goes out, you won't be able to play any of the games you downloaded.










At least I'm fairly certain that's how it works. I know that when my 360 got the Red Rings of Death, MS sent me a new one and I have that issue now.


----------



## davelr

TVersity Tags


If anyone is using TVersity to manage and serve up a music collection can you tell me if the Denon works with TVersity Tags (ie shows the tag taxonomy) or is it restricted to showing the groupings used in Windows Media library setups?


TIA


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13126180
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIFirmw...te-Web1128.pdf
> 
> 
> I am in USA. No notification found on Denon Web site at the moment what this update does.
> 
> 
> Looks like Internet radio now showing song track playing on most stations! But it doesn't switch... seems another bug. Update: The Internet radio buggier then before



There is no excuse for this. Denon should not be releasing firmware updates without properly published information and full quality acceptance testing.

Stuff like this will hurt their reputation as a quality company.


----------



## plasmaowner

I just returned my Onkyo 805 because of all the lips sync issues I was having and picked the 3808CI up. WOW what an upgrade! The OSD is simply awesome! And the sound let me tell you it sounds way better to my ears then the 805. And all my lip sync issues are history!


I'm very very happy with my purchase! Thank you Denon!


----------



## gavin1021

Ok, got my front in-walls installed today. I've had the 3808 for about 3 weeks. Finally got some speakers to run. Made the connections for the center and the front L/R. Guess what? Can't get any audio to come through. The receiver is in another room so I can't see the OSD. I thought I should just be able to turn it on, connect the speakers, give it a source and BOOM......have sound. I did I miss a step? Do I have to run a setup? I know they work. Besides from them being brand new, I began the auto setup and canceled it. It started making the test tone noises. Any suggestions?


----------



## taibanl

Setup Advice?????


For now i have only a stereo 2ch setup


1) Is it a good idea to use the volume limiter? I have it at -20 now but would like to get louder


2) I have a set of DCM KX-12's that I think can handle more than 100 watts. I was thinking of doing a poor man's biamp on them (power also from the surround B channel without frequency separation). Good Idea? Bad Idea?


----------



## electronleaker

Gavin1021


Yes, go through the auto set up. I know it maybe a pain but that way the denon know's what speakers it's working with. I think I HAD to do the setup with my last denon, 2807. Might be the same way with this one too. It may not be a bad idea to hook it up to a display to use the OSD/GUI to fully set it up too. It makes it MUCH easier.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13132314
> 
> 
> There is no excuse for this. Denon should not be releasing firmware updates without properly published information and full quality acceptance testing.
> 
> Stuff like this will hurt their reputation as a quality company.



At the very least I hope Denon fixes this and quickly releases an update! Sure doesn't look like Denon did much testing for a bug like this to be present in a firmware release but who knows why this happening.


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13132695
> 
> 
> Gavin1021
> 
> 
> Yes, go through the auto set up. I know it maybe a pain but that way the denon know's what speakers it's working with. I think I HAD to do the setup with my last denon, 2807. Might be the same way with this one too. It may not be a bad idea to hook it up to a display to use the OSD/GUI to fully set it up too. It makes it MUCH easier.



I'll give it a shot. I have it hooked to a display, it's just in another room and I don't have my IR transmitter in that room yet.


Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fezmid* /forum/post/13131519
> 
> 
> Yes they will -- but with one BIG caveat! In order to play any games you downloaded from XBLA, you'll have to be connected to XBL. So if your broadband goes out, you won't be able to play any of the games you downloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm fairly certain that's how it works. I know that when my 360 got the Red Rings of Death, MS sent me a new one and I have that issue now.



Was it easy to reconfigure the new 360? I've only bought Mortal Kombat through XBL, so losing that game is not a big deal. I'm more concerned about my downloaded Rockband songs and game saves. According to Carrera1 I should be able to retain them. I'll head for Best Buy tomorrow.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/13128494
> 
> 
> +1 for the Harmony. I have the 688 and it is a great remote. A little bit of a learning curve but once I figured out all the ways to tweak it for various functions and settings it is excellent.
> 
> 
> Bill



Bill,


I know all the recommendations for the Harmony, but let me offer an alternative. The Monster 100 is programmed like the Harmony,(via the internet) but is built far better, feels better and is more "logically" laid out. It has NO issues with recharging cradle failure. It is not the handsomest remote on the block, but I have had one for a year and it ROCKS. Give it a look, the cost is down and if you use a PVR the joystick actually gives you 4 additional keys. That's been my experience.


Classico


----------



## Classico

I am getting the 3808 and want to use XM. Can anyone tell me how this mini tuner works? I assume you can change channels remotely, but how does that work. Is the antennae cord 25ft. or longer? Has anyone used the XM Neural surround? Is it any good? Any input would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13132695
> 
> 
> Gavin1021
> 
> 
> Yes, go through the auto set up. I know it maybe a pain but that way the denon know's what speakers it's working with. I think I HAD to do the setup with my last denon, 2807. Might be the same way with this one too. It may not be a bad idea to hook it up to a display to use the OSD/GUI to fully set it up too. It makes it MUCH easier.



Went to dinner and let it update itself. Came back and ran the auto setup and still no sound from the inputs. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm usually pretty tech savy, but I have to admit I could be rushing a little. Any ideas guys? Anything you all can think of will help. Had everyone else been able to just make some speaker connections, dial in a radio station or some other source and it takes right off?


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13133380
> 
> 
> Was it easy to reconfigure the new 360? I've only bought Mortal Kombat through XBL, so losing that game is not a big deal. I'm more concerned about my downloaded Rockband songs and game saves. According to Carrera1 I should be able to retain them. I'll head for Best Buy tomorrow.



Yeah, that part's a piece of cake. Literally plug your harddrive into the new 360, and then set it up however you want (1080i, date, time, etc). It automatically recovers your gamertag and everything, and your downloaded content should still work as well.


Mortal Kombat will still work too - as long as you're connected to the internet.


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13134161
> 
> 
> Went to dinner and let it update itself. Came back and ran the auto setup and still no sound from the inputs. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm usually pretty tech savy, but I have to admit I could be rushing a little. Any ideas guys? Anything you all can think of will help. Had everyone else been able to just make some speaker connections, dial in a radio station or some other source and it takes right off?



Not sure if this helps you or not, but when I connected my 360 to the 3808ci today (component 2 and optical input 2), I wasn't getting any sound . Couldn't figure out why. I changed the optical inputs and tried all three, still nothing. Finally I switched to a different source (I was on HDP, whatever that means, and instead I selected Sat/TV I believe). I configured it to use component 2 and optical 2, and it worked.







I went back to HDP and configured it to use component 2 and optical 2, and it worked this time. I don't understand what the problem was, but it all works now.


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13134137
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> 
> I know all the recommendations for the Harmony, but let me offer an alternative. The Monster 100 is programmed like the Harmony,(via the internet) but is built far better, feels better and is more "logically" laid out. It has NO issues with recharging cradle failure. It is not the handsomest remote on the block, but I have had one for a year and it ROCKS. Give it a look, the cost is down and if you use a PVR the joystick actually gives you 4 additional keys. That's been my experience.
> 
> 
> Classico



I'm a big fan of Home Theater Master. I have the MX700 in my HT and the MX500 in my living room. Love the form factor and the hard buttons.


Speaking of which, does anyone have the codes for the 3808ci programmed for the MX700? I saw the codes for the MX900 posted on remotecentral.com, but nothing for the MX700.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13134161
> 
> 
> Went to dinner and let it update itself. Came back and ran the auto setup and still no sound from the inputs. Maybe I'm doing something wrong. I'm usually pretty tech savy, but I have to admit I could be rushing a little. Any ideas guys? Anything you all can think of will help. Had everyone else been able to just make some speaker connections, dial in a radio station or some other source and it takes right off?



Ok, last thought of the night. Run through your audio settings on the 3808. Make sure your amp is selected for your source and not set to tv, which would send the signal out instead of amping it to your speakers. Try to assign a digial audio to a source and see what the audio settings are for that.


I don't know for sure cause I've never tampered with multi zones but make sure your in zone 1. I think someone before had an issue of being in zone 2 and couldn't get sound, that was his issue.


Lastly, comb the manual. It's a little harsh to read but it is full of usefull info.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13133380
> 
> 
> Was it easy to reconfigure the new 360? I've only bought Mortal Kombat through XBL, so losing that game is not a big deal. I'm more concerned about my downloaded Rockband songs and game saves. According to Carrera1 I should be able to retain them. I'll head for Best Buy tomorrow.



Just swap the HD.That's it, takes less than 5 minutes. You'll need to set the display type, sound, etc... just like the first time but all of your gaming data is saved.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13134161
> 
> 
> Any ideas guys? Anything you all can think of will help. Had everyone else been able to just make some speaker connections, dial in a radio station or some other source and it takes right off?



Got "mute" turned on maybe?


All I did was take it out of the box, plug it in, wire up some speakers and sources, and it started playing fine. Should be pretty straightforward.


Make sure you're not in Zone 2 / Zone 3 with it, if your speakers are in Zone 1.


----------



## mafialink

Guys-


I really need help. I just bought the 3808 reciever and got it hooked up. I started off basic and plugged my directtv to my amp and then to the tv. I am using hdmi. so i am going out of the dirrect tv into hdmi 1 of the amp and the hdmi out to the tv. Everything was working and now I am not getting any picture to the tv. The only thing that changed was that i upgraded to the lastest firmware via the internet. Now no video or audio is coming out.


Does anyone know why this is happening? Do you think the firmware caused this? Any suggestions or tips to resolve?


Any help would be great.

thanks!


----------



## dmcfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafialink* /forum/post/13135482
> 
> 
> Guys-
> 
> 
> I really need help. I just bought the 3808 reciever and got it hooked up. I started off basic and plugged my directtv to my amp and then to the tv. I am using hdmi. so i am going out of the dirrect tv into hdmi 1 of the amp and the hdmi out to the tv. Everything was working and now I am not getting any picture to the tv. The only thing that changed was that i upgraded to the lastest firmware via the internet. Now no video or audio is coming out.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this is happening? Do you think the firmware caused this? Any suggestions or tips to resolve?
> 
> 
> Any help would be great.
> 
> thanks!



DirectTv boxes have known problems with hdmi. The first 2 boxes they sent me didn't work with hdmi. Then they finally decided to have a guy come with a couple and the first one worked. I would just call DTV and say your hdmi doesn't work anymore and get a new one and see what happens.


----------



## mafialink

OK i got it to work. It wasnt the directtv issue. It must have been an issue with the firmware update. I did a hard reset (i think) by holding the up and down arrow and then I power cycled. That worked. I can now see the denon menu and dirrect tv.


I am on to setting up the muti-zone portion. I was able to get one source working (hdp) where i have my blueray hooked up to but for some reason when i switch to sat (where the dirrect tv is hooked up) i cannot hear anything.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmcfan* /forum/post/13135637
> 
> 
> DirectTv boxes have known problems with hdmi. The first 2 boxes they sent me didn't work with hdmi. Then they finally decided to have a guy come with a couple and the first one worked. I would just call DTV and say your hdmi doesn't work anymore and get a new one and see what happens.


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafialink* /forum/post/13135681
> 
> 
> I am on to setting up the muti-zone portion. I was able to get one source working (hdp) where i have my blueray hooked up to but for some reason when i switch to sat (where the dirrect tv is hooked up) i cannot hear anything.



Do you mean you don't hear anything out zone 2?


For zone 2 to work you have to connect one or more of the component/s-video/composite and analog RCA audio connections.


Otherwise check your source selections.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13134154
> 
> 
> I am getting the 3808 and want to use XM. Can anyone tell me how this mini tuner works? I assume you can change channels remotely, but how does that work. Is the antennae cord 25ft. or longer? Has anyone used the XM Neural surround? Is it any good? Any input would be appreciated.Thanks, Classico



The mini-tuner is built into the little satellite antenna; the older version is just one piece and the newer has two small devices. The signal and tuning interfaces are fed into the receiver. You change channels with the AVR's main remote. It does come with a very long cord, though I'm not sure of the exact length. The XM Neural surround is designed to work with the two or three such channels that XM has right now. It's okay -- sort of like Dolby Digital Prologic Music setting, but very center channel oriented. Personally, I prefer to listen to all the other channels in stereo.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13122754
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any Blu-ray favorites, for sound quality with the
> 
> PS3??
> 
> 
> I put in Cars (Disney-Pixar) and in the Set Up it had 5.1 DD and 5.1 uncompressed. The uncompressed sounded a lot more full and rich, compared to the DD. It was almost like the DD had the Night mode on
> 
> 'high' and then the uncompressed didnt have the Night mode on at all.



Black Hawk Down... PCM of course. The difference is night & day... the uncompressed sounded like the Helos were over the house.


----------



## SilentHylian82

Newbie here...


I just purchased the Denon AVR-3808Cl, hooked up all three major consoles to it, had it calibrated using the Audyssey MultEQ XT mic and had everything set up according to the Owner's Manual.


The Wii and Xbox 360 are set up just fine...no problems. I then set up my PS3 accordingly for what I thought would be the maximum video and audio output, including setting BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI) to Linear PCM, but when I play a BD with Dolby TrueHD, the Denon doesn't respond to the codec. No matter what I choose in a BD movie's language or audio set up, the only signal indicators that show up in the display are [PCM] and [DIG.].


The same goes for SACDs, which my PS3 does support. All I see are the [PCM] and [DIG.] indicators light up, no [DSD].


Am I doing something wrong in the Denon menu and/or PS3 settings? Or is this what I am supposed to expect with Linear PCM?


Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## taibanl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilentHylian82* /forum/post/13137490
> 
> 
> Newbie here...
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Denon AVR-3808Cl, hooked up all three major consoles to it, had it calibrated using the Audyssey MultEQ XT mic and had everything set up according to the Owner's Manual.
> 
> 
> The Wii and Xbox 360 are set up just fine...no problems. I then set up my PS3 accordingly for what I thought would be the maximum video and audio output, including setting BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI) to Linear PCM, but when I play a BD with Dolby TrueHD, the Denon doesn't respond to the codec. No matter what I choose in a BD movie's language or audio set up, the only signal indicators that show up in the display are [PCM] and [DIG.].
> 
> 
> The same goes for SACDs, which my PS3 does support. All I see are the [PCM] and [DIG.] indicators light up, no [DSD].
> 
> 
> Am I doing something wrong in the Denon menu and/or PS3 settings? Or is this what I am supposed to expect with Linear PCM?
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



Silent,


The PS3 is doing all the conversion internally. I play blu-ray through a ps3 and output LPCM to the denon and it just shows "multi channel direct"


PS3 wont output those codecs, it will only output Dolby Digital from what I can tell. So...the best thing is let the PS3 do the conversion (use the pop up display to figure out whichever audio track on the disc is least compressed) and send that to the Denon


So far...the PS3 will not output DSD, only LPCM see ps3sacd.com


hope this helps


----------



## smoothavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/13083876
> 
> 
> Have any Harmony users been able to create an activity for Internet Radio?
> 
> 
> The only option I see is "ipod" in the harmony database, but this does not switch to the Net/USB function in the Denon GUI.
> 
> Training from original remote failed, so I'm hoping one of the predefined functions actually worked for someone.
> 
> 
> J



I had to manually set this up using the smaller remote pointed towards the end of the harmony 880.


----------



## SilentHylian82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taibanl* /forum/post/13137729
> 
> 
> Silent,
> 
> 
> The PS3 is doing all the conversion internally. I play blu-ray through a ps3 and output LPCM to the denon and it just shows "multi channel direct"
> 
> 
> PS3 wont output those codecs, it will only output Dolby Digital from what I can tell. So...the best thing is let the PS3 do the conversion (use the pop up display to figure out whichever audio track on the disc is least compressed) and send that to the Denon
> 
> 
> So far...the PS3 will not output DSD, only LPCM see ps3sacd.com
> 
> 
> hope this helps



Thank you, taibanl! It does help, though it was not the answer I was looking for







I thought the only codec the PS3 is unable to output are DTS HDMA tracks. I didn't realize it was _all_ HD audio.


On the plus side, I did experience a significantly superior representation of audio when I selected PCM tracks from movies and games like 300 and Uncharted, respectively.


The multi-track SACD selection still outputs sounds from all channels, despite the lack of a DSD signal, and sounds tremendous, so I can't complain at all about that issue, really.


I do have one question, though, taibanl. You mentioned that your display reads multi channel _direct_, but mine displays "MULT CH IN." Did you go into the Denon GUI menu and select Auto Setup, Option and turn Direct Mode on for this? Is it more appropriate to have this setting on given that the PS3 does all of its conversions internally?


----------



## taibanl

Direct is just bypassing the tone circuitry (see p 41) or you can put it in pure direct. You dont have to have the option on. You can cycle it using the button on the LED portion of your remote.


On the plus side, there was at least one guy at ps3sacd.com who made the argument that PCM at 192khz and 24bit is at least equal to DSD based on sample rate times the number of bits. I dont know much about DSD though.


----------



## smoothavs

Loading the new firmware now. Havent found any info on what it updates yet. Anyone know?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/13138211
> 
> 
> Loading the new firmware now. Havent found any info on what it updates yet. Anyone know?



The Internet Radio has some new quirkiness (read previous recent posts). Although from what I can tell the sound quality has been bumped up a notch







Probably just a placebo affect


----------



## smoothavs

This looks to be version 1.69


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/13138311
> 
> 
> This looks to be version 1.69



Yes, I posted a few back what modules have changed for the 3808. This updated firmware is being distributed world wide. I suppose Denon is consolidating into one version update for all.


----------



## cydog3

HELP!! please

sometime when I first turn the unit on I get green lines on the screen and sometimes it looks like a rainbow (static) but if I change from whatever input im on to another and then back its works just fine. Something to worry about or not ??


Thanks


----------



## tully214

I use the receiver for longer periods of time on the weekends. I have the reciever hooked up in 6.1 setup and I have used audyessy. When I turn it up to around -2.5 db the reciver just shuts down afet a few minutes. The reciever does not feel that hot. This has happend with dvd hooked up thru hdmi outputting to hdmi and also the xbox 360, but using component inputs. My outlet should be fine as when I moved in I had an electricain run dedicated power. I am not sure what he ran but he said I should have no problems whatsoever. I am up to date on firmware and did run the update this morning but I have not cranked it up. Anyone else having this problem? What could be causing this?


Any help would be aprpeciated and yes the reciever is unbelievable.


Thanks

Gish


----------



## Infominister

Has anyone who's downloaded the new firmware (Version 1.69) lost any of his/her settings, either Audyssey or various input, DSP, etc. settings?


----------



## smoothavs

Just updated and all my settings were saved.


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13136714
> 
> 
> The mini-tuner is built into the little satellite antenna; the older version is just one piece and the newer has two small devices. The signal and tuning interfaces are fed into the receiver. You change channels with the AVR's main remote. It does come with a very long cord, though I'm not sure of the exact length. The XM Neural surround is designed to work with the two or three such channels that XM has right now. It's okay -- sort of like Dolby Digital Prologic Music setting, but very center channel oriented. Personally, I prefer to listen to all the other channels in stereo.



So how does the XM tuner work? I need a subscription to XM Radio, right? Does it cost extra? My wife has a subscription, so I'm assuming letting the receiver do it as well would count as a second radio? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## mafialink

Jon-


Thanks for your reply. I have zone 2 working for tuner and PS3 that is hooked up to hdp source. The source i am trying to get working is zone two which is SAT which i have my directtv working through the HDMI connection. does the HDMI connection pass through to zone two or it needs to be rca connections?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/13136219
> 
> 
> Do you mean you don't hear anything out zone 2?
> 
> 
> For zone 2 to work you have to connect one or more of the component/s-video/composite and analog RCA audio connections.
> 
> 
> Otherwise check your source selections.


----------



## mafialink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13138481
> 
> 
> Has anyone who's downloaded the new firmware (Version 1.69) lost any of his/her settings, either Audyssey or various input, DSP, etc. settings?



I didnt loose my settings but it froze during the middle of the update. I had to power cycle and then had to do a hard reset becuase none of my HMDI sources would work. Or then that it went smoothly.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fezmid* /forum/post/13139195
> 
> 
> So how does the XM tuner work? I need a subscription to XM Radio, right? Does it cost extra? My wife has a subscription, so I'm assuming letting the receiver do it as well would count as a second radio? Or am I mistaken?



You will need a subscription to receive XM over your AVR. If your wife has a subscription already, you can get on the Family Plan, under which additional subscriptions cost $6.95 each, I believe. You'll need to give XM the ID number for the tuner, which will come up when you tune to Channel "0".


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13138481
> 
> 
> Has anyone who's downloaded the new firmware (Version 1.69) lost any of his/her settings, either Audyssey or various input, DSP, etc. settings?



Anyone know what the new firmware is supposed to fix?


----------



## Jeff Williams

One thing I have noticed is that is does fix the New Line DTS-MA issue. The GUI now reports the 7.1 and not as 5.1 before.


----------



## abstraus

My 3808 has been working fine, but all of a sudden it stopped displaying any menu information on the TV. I can see the menus on the unit itself, but it is no longer projecting these.


Any ideas???


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/13141263
> 
> 
> My 3808 has been working fine, but all of a sudden it stopped displaying any menu information on the TV. I can see the menus on the unit itself, but it is no longer projecting these.
> 
> 
> Any ideas???



Try power cycle using the small power button. If that doesn't resolve you may need to hard reset the unit.


----------



## abstraus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13141394
> 
> 
> Try power cycle using the small power button. If that doesn't resolve you may need to hard reset the unit.



That did it....thank you very much.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/13142399
> 
> 
> That did it....thank you very much.



What did it? Power cycling it or a hard reset?


----------



## am4966

This is mad! I get my 3808, it sat in the box for about a week or so. Hooked it up and did the firmware upgrade and now about 7 days later its upgrading another firmware!


Is there some place you can join to get a email update to when firmware upgrades are available?


I really like this receiver, Still learning the in's and out's. But its nice, one downfall is the main remote it sux's arse!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13142463
> 
> 
> This is mad! I get my 3808, it sat in the box for about a week or so. Hooked it up and did the firmware upgrade and now about 7 days later its upgrading another firmware!
> 
> 
> Is there some place you can join to get a email update to when firmware upgrades are available?
> 
> 
> I really like this receiver, Still learning the in's and out's. But its nice, one downfall is the main remote it sux's arse!



It's thirsty and is going back for another drink from Denon's firmware well.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abstraus* /forum/post/13142399
> 
> 
> That did it....thank you very much.



Did you need to hard reset or did power cycle using small button restore the menus? And what firmware version are you running?


----------



## Rhythmx

I was able to download firmwares in the past, but now get the message Connection Failed. I am using a wireless bridge, but I am able to get internet radio, and my files from my computer. What is the deal? I would really like this firmware update!


Mark


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13143003
> 
> 
> I was able to download firmwares in the past, but now get the message Connection Failed. I am using a wireless bridge, but I am able to get internet radio, and my files from my computer. What is the deal? I would really like this firmware update!
> 
> 
> Mark



Just checked for updates and got the 'latest' message. I am running 1.69 firmware. Maybe try plugging in the Ethernet wire direct.


----------



## JonW747

If you're using component video to zone 2, then you should hook up the component outputs of your directtv box. S-Video and Composite sources should up convert.


If you're using composite RCA video to zone 2, then you can hook up either S-Video or Composite to the sources.


Basically, video can be up-converted to zone 2 but not down converted. There are some tables in the manual that attempt to illustrate this.


Hopefully you have something like the H20 or HR20 that supports simultaneous output.


You'll also need to turn zone 2 power on and select the zone 2 input. If you turn off "text mode" be aware that you won't be able to see the GUI on zone 2, because it's text based.


Also note that if you're using S-Video you may run in to a bug that I ran in to where the Denon suffers a drop out sometimes when the video goes black (such as during a commercial break). At least with my HR20. I ended up running the S-Video feed in to a different source so at least it wouldn't effect viewing of the HDMI signal.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mafialink* /forum/post/13139219
> 
> 
> Jon-
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have zone 2 working for tuner and PS3 that is hooked up to hdp source. The source i am trying to get working is zone two which is SAT which i have my directtv working through the HDMI connection. does the HDMI connection pass through to zone two or it needs to be rca connections?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/13143191
> 
> 
> If you're using component video to zone 2, then you should hook up the component outputs of your directtv box. S-Video and Composite sources should up convert.
> 
> 
> If you're using composite RCA video to zone 2, then you can hook up either S-Video or Composite to the sources.
> 
> 
> Basically, video can be up-converted to zone 2 but not down converted. There are some tables in the manual that attempt to illustrate this.
> 
> 
> Hopefully you have something like the H20 or HR20 that supports simultaneous output.
> 
> 
> You'll also need to turn zone 2 power on and select the zone 2 input. If you turn off "text mode" be aware that you won't be able to see the GUI on zone 2, because it's text based.
> 
> 
> Also note that if you're using S-Video you may run in to a bug that I ran in to where the Denon suffers a drop out sometimes when the video goes black (such as during a commercial break). At least with my HR20. I ended up running the S-Video feed in to a different source so at least it wouldn't effect viewing of the HDMI signal.



Have you updated to version 1.69 firmware? If so does this firmware fix S-Video drop issue with your HR20?


----------



## cybrsage

What are the best settings to provide 6.1 surround sound?


For now, I have spdif sound into the Denon. Shortly, I will be upgrading everything so that I have HDMI (with HD sound support) into the Denon.


Settings for both would be muchly appreciated.


I currently have it set to Neo:6


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13143200
> 
> 
> Have you updated to version 1.69 firmware? If so does this firmware fix S-Video drop issue with your HR20?



I haven't updated to the Feb 16th release. I'm waiting to see what Jeff Talmidge has to say about the initial problems people have been having with it.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

How good does everyone feel the upscaling on the 3808 is compared to sd dvd players?


I need to purchase a dvd changer which will be used mainly for music and some for dvd until I decide on what to buy for my blu-ray player.


Do I really need one that upscales or should I let my receiver do it? I know some dvd players have better upscalers but how much are those? I don't want to go much more than $300 and it needs to be a carousel changer also.


Anyone have any ideas for me as to what a good thing to do would be?

I have really looked hard at the denon 2845 and the yamaha c961 mainly because they do both play dvd audio and sacd.


----------



## McGoogan

I'm using the Audyssey calculated settings, but when I go into Parameter Check -> Crossover Check, the settings are different than where I would want them. Can I use the Audyssey settings, but tweak some of the settings, ie crossovers??


I thought I was able to do this, went in manually and adjusted the crossovers. Then I ran across this parameter check and the settings were back to what the Audyssey calculated.


thanks


----------



## Neurorad

Which wireless bridge (brand, model if you know it) are you using?


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone streaming Sirius directly from the PC? That is, without a Sirius tuner?


----------



## Neurorad

Real nooby question, but exactly how are digital music files on the PC played by the AVR?


Does the AVR access the WMP (or other music player) library, or are the files played directly through Denon AVR software?


I am of the understanding that the user interface on the Denon is somewhat cumbersome. Should I get an iPod dock instead of accessing directly from the PC, over the network?


I'll be using the 3808 to stream internet radio, so it's a given that it will be networked. I also don't want to have to unplug and haul the unit to another room for each firmware update.


Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## WynsWrld98

I'm getting loud popping sounds out of my subwoofer when connected to the Denon AVR-3808ci. I did a search in this thread and found people reporting pops in all of their speakers but mine is strictly on the subwoofer channel.


I upgraded from a Denon AVR-5803 which never exhibited this problem with the same subwoofer (an M&K MX5000 MK II) and same source components.


While watching a movie last night I heard probably 50 pops, sometimes in groups of 4 pops together, other times just a single pop. I thought perhaps the channel level setup was too high for the subwoofer in the Denon so I lowered it to -3 from where it was but appeared to have no affect on reducing pops.


I'm running the same RCA cable I was running between the AVR-5803 and the sub with it connected to the subwoofer pre-out jack on the AVR-3808ci. Anyone have any idea what may be going on? I bought the AVR-3808ci from 6th Ave so can't just walk it back into the store.


----------



## Neurorad

Can anyone personally confirm that digital sources can be played over zone 2?


For example,

1. iPod

2. streaming audio from PC

3. Sirius via external tuner.


Thanks!


----------



## jmonier

I've just posted on a major potential problem with the latest 3808/4308 firmware upgrade. Read it before you do your upgrade!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=13147329


----------



## Rhythmx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13143153
> 
> 
> Just checked for updates and got the 'latest' message. I am running 1.69 firmware. Maybe try plugging in the Ethernet wire direct.



I have tried everything, including connecting directly to the internet and I get the same thing-Connection Failed. I even unhooked the unit and connected it to my Cable modem directly. I can get internet radio, and access to the internet, but firmware fails. What gives?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13147419
> 
> 
> I have tried everything, including connecting directly to the internet and I get the same thing-Connection Failed. I even unhooked the unit and connected it to my Cable modem directly. I can get internet radio, and access to the internet, but firmware fails. What gives?



If your running DHCP try turning it off and then back on. In other words try redoing the settings and confirming they are correct. I had a situation where the web browser interface was behaving badly. After turning off DHCP and back on the problem seems to have gone away.


----------



## au-734




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13147419
> 
> 
> I have tried everything, including connecting directly to the internet and I get the same thing-Connection Failed. I even unhooked the unit and connected it to my Cable modem directly. I can get internet radio, and access to the internet, but firmware fails. What gives?



Keep trying, the Denon firmware servers are most likely very busy. I tried to upgrade my 4308s firmware 4 times on Saturday without success. The first attempt Sunday night worked perfectly.


Cheers,


jr


----------



## Rhythmx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13147448
> 
> 
> If your running DHCP try turning it off and then back on. In other words try redoing the settings and confirming they are correct. I had a situation where the web browser interface was behaving badly. After turning off DHCP and back on the problem seems to have gone away.



Tried everything you mentioned, still connection failed. However, Internet Radio works flawlessly. So I am connected to the Internet.



Mark


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13144494
> 
> 
> What are the best settings to provide 6.1 surround sound?
> 
> 
> For now, I have spdif sound into the Denon. Shortly, I will be upgrading everything so that I have HDMI (with 8 channel output) into the Denon.
> 
> 
> Settings for both would be muchly appreciated.
> 
> 
> I currently have it set to Neo:6



Bump...


----------



## mtsag

Well, I finally ordered my 3808 today







Should be here in a few days. Unfortunately, the speakers I ordered are out of stock and I'm going to have to wait a couple of weeks. Cant wait to share experiences with you all once I get my receiver up and running!


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13147657
> 
> 
> Tried everything you mentioned, still connection failed. However, Internet Radio works flawlessly. So I am connected to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark



Then like au-734 said keep trying the update. Could be the servers are very busy. Are you running through a router? Sorry if you already mentioned. Some folks have reported problems updating with Comcast and no router for whatever reason.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13147678
> 
> 
> Bump...



I think it depends on the source material being played. The NEO 6 will take a 2 channel source material and put surround into 6.1.


----------



## Ray**W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fezmid* /forum/post/13134218
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of Home Theater Master. I have the MX700 in my HT and the MX500 in my living room. Love the form factor and the hard buttons.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, does anyone have the codes for the 3808ci programmed for the MX700? I saw the codes for the MX900 posted on remotecentral.com, but nothing for the MX700.



Fezmid,


I agree with you about the remotes (I have a MX-700, 850 and 900). Take a look at this file in the Remote Central Pronto section:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ec-generic.zip 


It is a Pronto .ccf file which you can open using Universal Browser. A gentleman named David Gray mapped out EVERY Denon remote command in 2004. Those few that might be missing in this file can be easily learned.


The file contains an Excel spreadsheet that maps the commands to the .ccf file. Pretty easy to drag & drop commands.


----------



## Neurorad

Denon may have temporarily disallowed updates, perhaps because of the newest bug described by jmonier.


----------



## Rhythmx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13148119
> 
> 
> Then like au-734 said keep trying the update. Could be the servers are very busy. Are you running through a router? Sorry if you already mentioned. Some folks have reported problems updating with Comcast and no router for whatever reason.



I have a router, and my receiver hooked up through it(wirelessly), however, I do have Comcast. That has never stopped me before however, and again, I get Internet radio etc.


Thanks!!


----------



## CDAHL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/13147415
> 
> 
> I've just posted on a major potential problem with the latest 3808/4308 firmware upgrade. Read it before you do your upgrade!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=13147329




I upgraded 4308 firmware to 1.69 Saturday (2/16) afternoon. Contrary to what is being reported I had no problems connecting to the server . Further I have had have had no operational problems with the upgrade what-so-ever. None of my 4308 configuration settings were changed with the upgrade. If I'm reading jmonier's thread right p erhaps (i'm guessing) there are problems when reloading old configuration settings???


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13149398
> 
> 
> I have a router, and my receiver hooked up through it(wirelessly), however, I do have Comcast. That has never stopped me before however, and again, I get Internet radio etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!




most likely Denon server issue, just keep trying & you will eventually get it


----------



## Bill Mac

Is there any known advantages to upgrading to FW 1.69? If Denon has not announced any fixes or upgrades with 1.69 why install it? It seems to be a risk I would not be willing to take. Unless I was within my 30 day return period







.


Bill


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDAHL* /forum/post/13149923
> 
> 
> I upgraded 4308 firmware to 1.69 Saturday (2/16) afternoon. Contrary to what is being reported I had no problems connecting to the server . Further I have had have had no operational problems with the upgrade what-so-ever. None of my 4308 configuration settings were changed with the upgrade. If I'm reading jmonier's thread right p erhaps (i'm guessing) there are problems when reloading old configuration settings???



I was able to load a configuration from January. A configuration saved right after upgrade would not restore properly.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13149280
> 
> 
> Denon may have temporarily disallowed updates, perhaps because of the newest bug described by jmonier.



No problem here connecting to the update server.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/13150086
> 
> 
> Is there any known advantages to upgrading to FW 1.69? If Denon has not announced any fixes or upgrades with 1.69 why install it? It seems to be a risk I would not be willing to take. Unless I was within my 30 day return period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Bill



There are a couple known advantages to 1.69 thus far:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13150631
> 
> 
> There are a couple known advantages to 1.69 thus far:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566



I would say the disadvantages out way advantages by far







. Again I would say unless I saw what the fixes are on the Denon website I would wait to upgrade. It seems somtimes people jump at the latest FW without really knowing what the updated FW will fix or worse.


I have followed many of the Onkyo/Integra threads with people wondering when FW 1.06/1.07 will be available. But it seems people with the most recent production units with FW 1.06 or 1.07 show no solutions to many issues with earlier models. So maybe FWs 1.06/1.07 might not solve any issues just a different FW number for more recent units.


Bill


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/13151342
> 
> 
> I would say the disadvantages out way advantages by far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Again I would say unless I saw what the fixes are on the Denon website I would wait to upgrade. It seems somtimes people jump at the latest FW without really knowing what the updated FW will fix or worse.
> 
> 
> I have followed many of the Onkyo/Integra threads with people wondering when FW 1.06/1.07 will be available. But it seems people with the most recent production units with FW 1.06 or 1.07 show no solutions to many issues with earlier models. So maybe FWs 1.06/1.07 might not solve any issues just a different FW number for more recent units.
> 
> 
> Bill



Time will tell. People in other countries have said no update instructions or update information posted at all on their Denon web sites. I myself looked for information on other Denon web sites world wide and found nothing posted. People will know really by running the firmware versions over time what works and what doesn't. As others have pointed out you have the option to update or not.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13151676
> 
> 
> People will know really by running the firmware versions over time what works and what doesn't. As others have pointed out you have the option to update or not.



I would not take that risk. If one does run the FW and then has issues or worse bricks their unit. Would it be worthwhile then just to see what if any changes occur? I guess I am not one to risk causing damage to one of my components for no known benefit.


Bill


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDAHL* /forum/post/13149923
> 
> 
> I upgraded 4308 firmware to 1.69 Saturday (2/16) afternoon. Contrary to what is being reported I had no problems connecting to the server . Further I have had have had no operational problems with the upgrade what-so-ever. None of my 4308 configuration settings were changed with the upgrade. If I'm reading jmonier's thread right p erhaps (i'm guessing) there are problems when reloading old configuration settings???




The same here. I upgraded my 3808 tonight. Reloaded my configuration file with my pre upgrade settings and also had no problems. It worked as it should, which was flawlessly.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill Mac* /forum/post/13151918
> 
> 
> I would not take that risk. If one does run the FW and then has issues or worse bricks their unit. Would it be worthwhile then just to see what if any changes occur? I guess I am not one to risk causing damage to one of my components for no known benefit.
> 
> 
> Bill



No doubt performing firmware updates pose certain risk. People have bricked their unit's updating to 1.57 firmware. Should they have stayed with problems that existed with earlier firmware fearing the worst? Perhaps Denon will release information concerning the latest firmware 1.69 to further entice folks to give it a shot. Some of us are simply bleeding edge and take the plunge hoping for the best. Frankly I would not expect my receiver to be damaged performing a firmware upgrade at least not from the firmware software itself. I suspect Denon reads these threads and will over time improve upon the process based on early adopter feedback.


----------



## Jtimmmy

Any change / improvement in sound quality with these recent firmware updates?


----------



## Rhythmx

Hey captavs, any suggestion for updating my receiver since I can't seem to update it through Comcast? It is really weird that my internet radio works, but I can't update.

I guess my next step is to call Denon.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13153089
> 
> 
> Hey captavs, any suggestion for updating my receiver since I can't seem to update it through Comcast? It is really weird that my internet radio works, but I can't update.
> 
> I guess my next step is to call Denon.



Another member ended up taking the receiver to a friends and plugging into their network. They were then able to perform the update (wasn't Comcast). I think same thing with Internet radio working but for some reason refused to perform the update through Comcast.


What is your network configuration settings on your receiver? IP, Gateway, DNS?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13149398
> 
> 
> I have a router, and my receiver hooked up through it(wirelessly), however, I do have Comcast. That has never stopped me before however, and again, I get Internet radio etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Try turning the master power (small button) off and on on the 3808. I had this problem when checking to see if the update was out there even though I'd had no problem checking and uploading the 1.57 version. After the power reset, the unit logged right into Denon's server.


----------



## Neurorad

Roberto at 6 Ave kindly asked me to post about the great deal I got.


And, it really is a great deal.


He said Manufacturer's 2 Year Warranty, and it will be double-boxed.


DHL delivery


6 Ave still listed as Authorized Denon Dealer at Denon website.


I'll post again to praise him if everything is Kosher at delivery.


----------



## JonW747

Yep DHL, double boxed, fast delivery from a Denon authorized internet dealer. That's how I got mine from 6ave.


----------



## Neurorad

A few people have stated that the ASD-3W Wifi bridge/iPod dock is redundant - not necessary to stream audio from the PC.


What other way is there, if I don't have a separate wireless bridge/game adapter (ex Linksys Wireless G A600N Ethernet gaming adapter)? The 4308 is Wifi-ready, but not the 3808, AFAIK.


And, is streaming audio in stereo over the separate wireless bridge/game controller? The limitation of the ASD-3W is that it's mono (according to a previous post, just like all iPod external players). However, the ASD-3W face sheet shows separate L/R outputs.


----------



## mrtwstr

I'm getting a new 3808CI today assuming UPS finds me







Should I just try and update the firmware right out of the box to whatever it can find before I start messing with it? Seems like there are a lot of things that can get reset with the update, so I might was well do it clean.


Thanks!


----------



## am4966

Had my 3808ci hooked up for about a week, but just did the calibration. Wow did it make a difference! My first BD was a Sharp, but it didnt give me the DTS HD MSTR so I returned it for a Panny BD 30 and its running the DTS HD MSTR.


I also did the recent FW upgrade and no problems to report as of yet....The only thing I dont like about this receiver is the main remote. Its worthless.


So does anyone have a Harmony that they prefer and why?


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone currently using a wireless range expander/repeater, to expand the range of a home wireless network? Quite a distance from my office PC to the family room.


Linksys Wireless-G Range Expander has gotten some pretty rotten reviews at CNET and Bestbuy.com.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrtwstr* /forum/post/13157569
> 
> 
> I'm getting a new 3808CI today assuming UPS finds me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just try and update the firmware right out of the box to whatever it can find before I start messing with it? Seems like there are a lot of things that can get reset with the update, so I might was well do it clean.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



That's what I did. Mine needed the 1.57 procedure #2. Check this Firmware Tracking Thread first post for links to prior to 1.69 firmware update instruction:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13157661
> 
> 
> Had my 3808ci hooked up for about a week, but just did the calibration. Wow did it make a difference! My first BD was a Sharp, but it didnt give me the DTS HD MSTR so I returned it for a Panny BD 30 and its running the DTS HD MSTR.
> 
> 
> I also did the recent FW upgrade and no problems to report as of yet....The only thing I dont like about this receiver is the main remote. Its worthless.
> 
> 
> So does anyone have a Harmony that they prefer and why?



I have a Harmony 890... works great. nice having the RF functionality so that you don't have to "point" it at the AVR... a problem I had with my wife using an older Pronto.

The 890 also works with Z-wave lighting... I haven't tried this yet, but its on my to do list.


----------



## Rhythmx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13153219
> 
> 
> Another member ended up taking the receiver to a friends and plugging into their network. They were then able to perform the update (wasn't Comcast). I think same thing with Internet radio working but for some reason refused to perform the update through Comcast.
> 
> 
> What is your network configuration settings on your receiver? IP, Gateway, DNS?



I took my receiver over to my fathers house(he has optimum online), and the update went perfectly. Settings were retained as well.


Thanks!!


----------



## Arnie Perkins

I'm considering the 3808 as a replacement for my Harman Kardon receiver. We tend to have occasional power outages and as a result I have to redo all the I/O assignments, speaker settings, etc.


My question: Does the Denon 3808 have some form of non-volatile memory that stores setup information? It's really a PITA to have to re-enter that critical info.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## nicholas

Yes - according to the manual (p.57) the settings are backed up for a week if the power is disconnected.


----------



## Arnie Perkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholas* /forum/post/13158591
> 
> 
> Yes - according to the manual (p.57) the settings are backed up for a week if the power is disconnected.



Great . . . Thanks for the quick reply!


Now I just have to find the lowest price w/ Denon warranty,


----------



## nicholas

I'm been having a lot of fun over the past few days installing my 3808 and a new subwoofer (HSU research VTF-2 MK 3).


The new set-up sounds great on TV and movie sound tracks. Way better than stereo - I think the sub plus Audyssey have improved the sounds no end.


I'm now trying to optimize stereo playback for CDs. I want to use Audyssey and the sub so are these the settings I need:


Surround mode = Stereo (I think Direct or Pure Direct will not use bass management)


Parameter -> Audio -> Tone -> Tone Defeat ON


Any other suggestions?


Thanks,

Nicholas


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13157661
> 
> 
> Had my 3808ci hooked up for about a week, but just did the calibration. Wow did it make a difference! My first BD was a Sharp, but it didnt give me the DTS HD MSTR so I returned it for a Panny BD 30 and its running the DTS HD MSTR.
> 
> 
> I also did the recent FW upgrade and no problems to report as of yet....The only thing I dont like about this receiver is the main remote. Its worthless.
> 
> 
> So does anyone have a Harmony that they prefer and why?



If you are looking for a Harmony, also give the Monster 100 a look. It has NO known issues, is programmed via the internet (uses Logitech/Harmony platform) and is more logically laid out. Go on Amazon and get one for about $175 or less. The Harmony has recharging/docking issues and is not as solidly built. IMO and from personal experience with BOTH.


Classico


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholas* /forum/post/13158766
> 
> 
> I'm been having a lot of fun over the past few days installing my 3808 and a new subwoofer (HSU research VTF-2 MK 3).
> 
> 
> The new set-up sounds great on TV and movie sound tracks. Way better than stereo - I think the sub plus Audyssey have improved the sounds no end.
> 
> 
> I'm now trying to optimize stereo playback for CDs. I want to use Audyssey and the sub so are these the settings I need:
> 
> 
> Surround mode = Stereo (I think Direct or Pure Direct will not use bass management)
> 
> 
> Parameter -> Audio -> Tone -> Tone Defeat ON
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nicholas




Nicholas,

I have ordered my 3808, but currently have a 3801. When playing stereo CDs I use DTS Neo6 M. Using that setting will give you the best of both worlds. It sends your right and left channels unchanged (as in direct mode) and then matrixes your output to give you a 6.1 surround in the other channels including your sub. I have rediscovered countless CDs that I had not listened to since I got SACD/DVDaudio. Great sound if you have properly balanced your system. I can't wait to hear this on the 3808.


Classico


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13158131
> 
> 
> I took my receiver over to my fathers house(he has optimum online), and the update went perfectly. Settings were retained as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



Rhythmx,


Did you DIRECT connect? or use wireless? I was wondering (since my computer and router are upstairs and would probably need a wireless solution), how to get the Denon connected and get by the WEP security.


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13159485
> 
> 
> Rhythmx,
> 
> 
> Did you DIRECT connect? or use wireless? I was wondering (since my computer and router are upstairs and would probably need a wireless solution), how to get the Denon connected and get by the WEP security.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Classico



this has been discussed before. some have mentioned similar products to this
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satel...=7472545678B33 


so far so good for those who have distance issues


----------



## daeagles

I think I made my decision to purchase a 3808 over the SR875 is this a good choice??


----------



## kpdillon

daeagles, the 3808ci is an excellent choice. It's the heart and soul of my home stereo/theater system and I love it... Everything you are reading about will be confirmed once you have it in house.... Enjoy!


----------



## daeagles

Thanks for the quick reply... Can I confirm the 6ave and/or EE are the places to go


----------



## Browninggold

I cannot get my mp3 player to play through the Denon. It is a Microsoft Zune and I plug the cable to the front USB port and go through all the inputs nothing. Plug the USb in the back go through all the inputs on the receiver and nothing. Even went in to menu to switch the front and back usb still nothing. I have tried this a few times in the couple months of owning the receiver. Excellent receiver but cannot get my Zune to play through it, would like to listen through my 7.1 system. Maybe because it is a Zune and not a i-pod it will not play-any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/13160778
> 
> 
> I cannot get my mp3 player to play through the Denon. It is a Microsoft Zune and I plug the cable to the front USB port and go through all the inputs nothing. Plug the USb in the back go through all the inputs on the receiver and nothing. Even went in to menu to switch the front and back usb still nothing. I have tried this a few times in the couple months of owning the receiver. Excellent receiver but cannot get my Zune to play through it, would like to listen through my 7.1 system. Maybe because it is a Zune and not a i-pod it will not play-any suggestions? Thanks



How about connecting to the aux port directly instead of USB. Aux audio port is meant for these type of devices. Let me know. I have a zune too and i am planning to buy a 3808 this week.


----------



## JonW747

Why go through all the inputs? Just push the USB button on the remote?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arnie Perkins* /forum/post/13158505
> 
> 
> I'm considering the 3808 as a replacement for my Harman Kardon receiver. We tend to have occasional power outages and as a result I have to redo all the I/O assignments, speaker settings, etc.
> 
> 
> My question: Does the Denon 3808 have some form of non-volatile memory that stores setup information? It's really a PITA to have to re-enter that critical info.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!



You can also backup the configuration from the web interface. this worked great for me last night when I did the firmware update. I just loaded the configuration file after the update and all my settings, names, etc were there.


----------



## captavs

Check this 3808/4308 firmware tracking thread for the latest:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


First post a consolidation.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daeagles* /forum/post/13160488
> 
> 
> I think I made my decision to purchase a 3808 over the SR875 is this a good choice??



deagles,


I have never had an Onkyo. WideScreen Review just gave the 875 a RAVE review ACROSS THE BOARD. BUT then he mentioned that just sitting there it was producing 120 deg heat. I can only imagine what that would be during the summer, driving all 7 amps without proper ventilation.


I have had a Denon 3801 and expect my 3808 sometime next week. I could have gotten an 875 somewhat cheaper, but my 3801 has NEVER failed and it runs at least 8 hours/day.


As far as sound quality is concerned, the Denon is usually the benchmark against which others are compared. Good luck!


Classico


----------



## aaronwt

The hottest spot I can find inside my 3808 is 94 degrees. And that's in one spot. Most of the other locations I checked were below 90 degrees with the outside chasis around 80 degrees.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13163091
> 
> 
> deagles,
> 
> 
> I have never had an Onkyo. WideScreen Review just gave the 875 a RAVE review ACROSS THE BOARD. BUT then he mentioned that just sitting there it was producing 120 deg heat. I can only imagine what that would be during the summer, driving all 7 amps without proper ventilation.
> 
> 
> Classico



In my Onkyo 905 the primary heat source is the Reon processor, not the amps. Even driving the 905 pretty hard with a action movie, it really doesn't warm up too much. However, when I was pushing my Denon 5803 with a good action movie the whole top got pretty darn warm.


I know heat is a big enemy of components, but I wouldn't put too much weight on how hot a receiver gets unless you will be running it in a tight space.


----------



## kpdillon

Question for fellow 3808ci owners:

When you watch a broadcast TV show that is sending a DolbyDigital Signal, do you leave it on DolbyDigital or do you change to 5/7 Stereo Mode. What about a Dolby PL II broadcast? If you leave it set to a DolbyDigital broadcast and it changes to a commercial and switches to 5/7 Stereo mode, do you hear crackling / light popping during this signal switch?


I know these settings are somewhat personal preference and you should go with whatever sounds best to your ears but I'd still like to know what others are doing out there.


Thanks!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13163546
> 
> 
> When you watch a broadcast TV show that is sending a DolbyDigital Signal, do you leave it on DolbyDigital or do you change to 5/7 Stereo Mode. What about a Dolby PL II broadcast?



- I use Dolby Pro Logic II: Cinema. It does a great job in my setup. I can't stand 5/7 Stereo mode.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13163546
> 
> 
> If you leave it set to a DolbyDigital broadcast and it changes to a commercial and switches to 5/7 Stereo mode, do you hear crackling / light popping during this signal switch?



- This is most likely a channel by channel basis. I hear it from time to time, but it depends on the channel and content.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13163546
> 
> 
> Question for fellow 3808ci owners:
> 
> When you watch a broadcast TV show that is sending a DolbyDigital Signal, do you leave it on DolbyDigital or do you change to 5/7 Stereo Mode. What about a Dolby PL II broadcast? If you leave it set to a DolbyDigital broadcast and it changes to a commercial and switches to 5/7 Stereo mode, do you hear crackling / light popping during this signal switch?
> 
> 
> I know these settings are somewhat personal preference and you should go with whatever sounds best to your ears but I'd still like to know what others are doing out there.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I've always used PLIIx cinema since I had a 3805 a few years ago( and prior to that I use PLII). I've never heard any crackling between switches and definitely don't hear anything on the 3808. I just wish the 3808 had AL24+ processing on all channels like it's predecessors did.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13164326
> 
> 
> - I use Dolby Pro Logic II: Cinema. It does a great job in my setup. I can't stand 5/7 Stereo mode.
> 
> 
> - This is most likely a channel by channel basis. I hear it from time to time, but it depends on the channel and content.



Makes sense, I agree - I only hear it on certain channels when it switches between Dolby Digital and 5CH stereo. Also, why don't you like 5CH stereo?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13164868
> 
> 
> I've always used PLIIx cinema since I had a 3805 a few years ago( and prior to that I use PLII). I've never heard any crackling between switches and definitely don't hear anything on the 3808. I just wish the 3808 had AL24+ processing on all channels like it's predecessors did.



Thanks for letting me know which setting you use... Now, what is it about PLII that you prefer or Dolby Digital?


----------



## mangoldm

With my new Mac Pro connected to the 3808, the only display options I have for 1280x720 output (and most other resolutions) is interlaced. This is resulting in a blurry picture on my Panasonic PT-AX100U projector. One of the few non-interlaced resolutions is 1920x1080, but I want to keep the image native 1280x720. I'm using a DVI->HDMI cable from the Mac to the 3808, then HDMI from the 3808 to the projector.


I suspect that the 3808 is somehow tricking the driver of the Mac's nvidia 8800gt video card into thinking that it needs to output an interlaced signal. Is there some setting on the 3808 I can use to fix this so I can have the Mac output 720p?


----------



## kpaustin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mangoldm* /forum/post/13165042
> 
> 
> With my new Mac Pro connected to the 3808, the only display options I have for 1280x720 output (and most other resolutions) is interlaced. This is resulting in a blurry picture on my Panasonic PT-AX100U projector. One of the few non-interlaced resolutions is 1920x1080, but I want to keep the image native 1280x720. I'm using a DVI->HDMI cable from the Mac to the 3808, then HDMI from the 3808 to the projector.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the 3808 is somehow tricking the driver of the Mac's nvidia 8800gt video card into thinking that it needs to output an interlaced signal. Is there some setting on the 3808 I can use to fix this so I can have the Mac output 720p?



I have no answers for you (yet) but I will be receiving my 8x Mac Pro on Friday (2-22-08) with an Nvidia 8800 in it also, and I will be experimenting hopefully this weekend with some connections to the 3808 and a Samsung 67" DLP. I'll post what I discover. I can tell you my Mac Mini goes straight to the TV because the picture (1920x1080) overscanned when I had it connected to the 3808, and I couldn't figure out how to correct it. I use an XtremeHD DVI->HDMI cable. I got the multichannel stereo to work with a Toslink cable on the Mini to the 3808 though so it wasn't a complete loss.


----------



## hicham_kaaki

HI guys,

Can you pls check the link below and tell me if somebody had the same problem of the 3808 passing only 480p even when connected to a bluray player thru HDMI.. I did not hear this before , and the firmware update does not address this issue...

Any thoughts on this as i am about to purchase a unit , and this got me confused...

There is a link at remote central about a guy having this issue.

I cannot post a link as this is my first post..

THX


----------



## hicham_kaaki

This the link for my post above
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...read.cgi?14799


----------



## fickle

have you set the scaling / resolution output on the 3808 to your desired resolution?


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hicham_kaaki* /forum/post/13166301
> 
> 
> .



dude take a deep breath and relax. when someone can help you they will post back. you type of actions normally turn people off and delay any responses.


later.


----------



## hicham_kaaki

Dear fickle,

did u check the link, it might be clearer if you do.


----------



## Iceman5000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hicham_kaaki* /forum/post/13166297
> 
> 
> HI guys,
> 
> Can you pls check the link below and tell me if somebody had the same problem of the 3808 passing only 480p even when connected to a bluray player thru HDMI.. I did not hear this before , and the firmware update does not address this issue...
> 
> Any thoughts on this as i am about to purchase a unit , and this got me confused...
> 
> There is a link at remote central about a guy having this issue.
> 
> I cannot post a link as this is my first post..
> 
> THX




If you would read the whole post you would see that the problem was not with the 3808, it was with the display. Calm Down....


----------



## tyrannyPBE

Well I have had a little more time to play with my 3808. Took me a little while to get used to all the new fancy smanchy GUI stuff / assignable setup after coming from a 5800. I was worried that I would not get quite as much of an UMPH out of it as my 5800 did but i am being presently surprised by the performance. The setup went well and I receiving a reasonable seamless sound field from my listening areas. Still have more tweeking to do, but I am certainly not having buyers remorse... (however I am still having a hard time looking at the shell that was my 5800, wonder if i could turn it into a piece of art  )


----------



## tyrannyPBE

quiet lurkers + viral marketing  I know I had to recreate an account after I recovered from the drunken haze that was the the early 2000's.


What are people finding suits them the best for the settings for the rear surround channels when listening to 5.1 in 7.1 the last thing i was using was DD + PLIIx cinema (or whatever it actually reads - long day!)?


----------



## markrubin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/13169870
> 
> 
> Howcome it seems that most of the posters urging to call Steve at EE have 1-5 posts?
> 
> 
> Brandon



several new members just got their accounts banned for posting this: please don't respond to or quote this stuff: it is spam


just use the report post button


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13127641
> 
> 
> I just got it to work a minute ago. The 3808 does not accept 1080p setting of non-hdmi 360 (my samsung ln-t5265f does when I directly connect the 360 to the TV). I have to use either the 1080i or 720p setting. It looks like setting the 360 to 720p looks better than 1080i when the 3808 upconverts the 360 signal to 1080p.
> 
> 
> The problem now is that the 360 signal looks better when I directly connect it to my HDTV with a 1080p setting instead of routing the signal through the 3808 with 720p or 1080i setting and let the 3808 upconvert the signal to 1080p.



Maybe I'm missing something but I'm using 360 with component through 3808 and 1080p works fine. It won't convert component 1080p to HDMI so I still have to run a component from 3808 to the tv. Also, there is no OSD in component 1080p mode. So in effect, there is no benefit of going through 3808 vs running it directly to TV. But, it still works as a pass-through.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/13170338
> 
> 
> several new members just got their accounts banned for posting this: please don't respond to or quote this stuff: it is spam
> 
> 
> just use the report post button



Amen to that! Especially regarding the just-deleted post from the guy who joked about how his talking about his deal wasn't a "paid political announcement", yet strangely enough had no qualms about making sure to mention the guy's name (twice), store, and telephone number--all of which BTW have already been posted dozens of times in this thread. My guess is that he got the guy's name and number from one of the many previous posts in this thread...so what's the point in regurgitating this info yet again, if not to further advertise the guy and/or his business?


----------



## movieguy2001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/13170338
> 
> 
> several new members just got their accounts banned for posting this: please don't respond to or quote this stuff: it is spam
> 
> 
> just use the report post button



Just to be up front - I was one of the first who mentioned it. I didnt mean to contribute to any issues. When I made the purchase I asked the salesman if I could mention this on AVS becasue I knew others were looking. I didnt think I was breaking any forum rules by posting the contact information (I did not include price), but if I have I'll delete my post ASAP.


While I may not have a significant number of posts here, I have been a lurker for quite some time and was only trying to help some others.


----------



## BH13

Interesting problem for you guys to help me with if anyone has any ideas. Not sure if it is really a problem, but I can't figure this out for the life of me:


I recently turned off the video scaler on my unit as my DirecTV box passes a 1080i signal, and I read that the Denon doesn't deinterlace that well. So I pass the signal as is to my Samsung 5271 to deinterlace. After turning conversion off, I noticed that the GUI was being displayed on my screen in funky colors. It looked like most things were greyed out or darker than they were before. This only occurs when I select a source, and the power is not on for that source. For example, if set the input to the PS3 player, but don't have the PS3 on, the GUI is discolored like this. If I set the Denon to USB/Net to listen to internet radio, or to stream music with no video playing in the background, the GUI is also discolored. If I use the GUI while watching DirecTV, everything is colored normally.


This being said, when I turn the video conversion back on, the GUI returns to its normal colors. If I leave the video conversion off, and turn the color scheme to RGB instead of Yc....(I can't remember the exact lettering), it also clears up the problem.


In checking in HDMI information regarding signal, it says that the 3808 is receiving a 480i signal when I am in this mode (Net/USB, or on a component that is not powered up). Why would that be? Where is the Denon getting a 480i signal from since no video is being sent to the receiver? I assume that this is the problem as I don't believe my TV can handle a 480i signal. When I turn on the conversion, it says that this 480i signal is being sent out as 1080i, and the problem is solved. I could be crazy, but when I set the unit up in the first place, before video conversion was even turned on, I didn't have this problem.


As of now, I have the upcoversion set to 1080i, so that the signal coming from the DirecTV receiver is not messed with. But, am I missing something? Should this be happening, or did I somehow mess up one of the settings? Maybe this isn't a problem, but how things are supposed to be. I figured someone here would know.


Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hicham_kaaki* /forum/post/13166297
> 
> 
> HI guys,
> 
> Can you pls check the link below and tell me if somebody had the same problem of the 3808 passing only 480p even when connected to a bluray player thru HDMI.. I did not hear this before , and the firmware update does not address this issue...
> 
> Any thoughts on this as i am about to purchase a unit , and this got me confused...
> 
> There is a link at remote central about a guy having this issue.
> 
> I cannot post a link as this is my first post..
> 
> THX



My 3808 receives a 1080/24p signal from my Panny BD30 and passes it to my TV without any issues.


----------



## epiczero

I was wondering, does anyone have a link to a site with an RS232 cable that is confirmed to work between this and an RFX9600 rf extender? I can't for the life of me find any solid info on rs232 between these 2 units even though Im sure many people out there know where to get the right one. Any help would be greatly apreciated.


-Eason


----------



## Rhythmx

Just to let people know, I was able to update two previous times, but this time I was not able to update my firmware through Comcast. I tried direct connection, through a router, and various combinations without any luck at all. At the suggestion of Captavs(thanks!!), I took my unit to my fathers house who has Optimum Online, and the update worked without a hitch.

I called Denon Support, and they said they are aware of the issue, and have contacted comcast, but no resolution was found as of yet.


Anyone else have this problem? Please report it if you do.



Thanks


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markrubin* /forum/post/13170338
> 
> 
> several new members just got their accounts banned for posting this: please don't respond to or quote this stuff: it is spam
> 
> 
> just use the report post button



Sorry about that...thanks for the head's up.


Brandon


----------



## am4966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13145891
> 
> 
> I'm using the Audyssey calculated settings, but when I go into Parameter Check -> Crossover Check, the settings are different than where I would want them. Can I use the Audyssey settings, but tweak some of the settings, ie crossovers??
> 
> 
> I thought I was able to do this, went in manually and adjusted the crossovers. Then I ran across this parameter check and the settings were back to what the Audyssey calculated.
> 
> 
> thanks



I'm curious to about this too. SInce I dont like the Crossovers and one speaker is set to Large when I'd like it small


Any help would be apperciated.


----------



## YellowLight

Hi gang. My 3808 just started faulting. It comes on, then after about a second or two shuts off, flashing a red light. I've unplugged everything, and it's still doing it. Nothing shorting anything, in fact there's absolutely nothing plugged in. Any thoughts? (It's 8pm here so I assume Denon support isn't available.) Kind of sucks if it died after only five days...


----------



## agent_kith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YellowLight* /forum/post/13175892
> 
> 
> Hi gang. My 3808 just started faulting. It comes on, then after about a second or two shuts off, flashing a red light. I've unplugged everything, and it's still doing it. Nothing shorting anything, in fact there's absolutely nothing plugged in. Any thoughts? (It's 8pm here so I assume Denon support isn't available.) Kind of sucks if it died after only five days...



Maybe overheating? Turn it off, wait a few hours,then turn it on again. If it still dong that, you got the red ring of death and have to send it back to repairs.


----------



## roguetarsier

Hi All,


I have owned the 3808 for about 6 months now and its been great. A couple of weeks ago, though, I lost full sound in my front side speakers (I have a 5.1 system). What comes out of them now is really quiet and very tinny. Center channel and rears are fine. I usually play CDs in a CD changer and use the "pure direct" setting on the receiver. Has anyone had this problem? Any suggestions as to how to approach this? Thanks for any help.


Tina


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/13176411
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have owned the 3808 for about 6 months now and its been great. A couple of weeks ago, though, I lost full sound in my front side speakers (I have a 5.1 system). What comes out of them now is really quiet and very tinny. Center channel and rears are fine. I usually play CDs in a CD changer and use the "pure direct" setting on the receiver. Has anyone had this problem? Any suggestions as to how to approach this? Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Tina



Have you tried rebooting the receiver using small power button? Have you tried a hard reset of the receiver? You will loose all configuration when doing a hard reset. I suppose you have checked the channel dB level settings? What firmware version are you running?


----------



## k3fallout

Sooo, do most of you guys keep your settings stock? Or most of them? I just got the receiver awhile ago and everything is pretty mind boggling to me.


----------



## electronleaker

Damn captavs, quite the go to guy you've become. Good on ya. As for the little snap I gave you the other day, my most sincere apology. A bad day and Denon's inability to check their firmwares before unloading to the public was the driving force of my comment.


I'm going to try the firmware update this weekend, so I have an abundance of time to deal with any misfortunes. I'll make sure to post in your firmware thread whatever the outcome.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13176511
> 
> 
> Sooo, do most of you guys keep your settings stock? Or most of them? I just got the receiver awhile ago and everything is pretty mind boggling to me.



nope, many people tweak their receiver until blue in the face







Start out slow and read through the threads taking one step at a time.


----------



## drtoronto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *am4966* /forum/post/13174964
> 
> 
> I'm curious to about this too. SInce I dont like the Crossovers and one speaker is set to Large when I'd like it small
> 
> 
> Any help would be apperciated.





Me 3 on this one as well i know from my other past units ie yamaha 2700, pioneer elite 94 and the sony 5300 i could change the crossovers made by the mic tests but it seems not in the denon???


But gota add i just watched American Gangster and the sound was killer!!


----------



## k3fallout




> Quote:
> nope, many people tweak their receiver until blue in the face Start out slow and read through the threads taking one step at a time.



Well darn. If only I had super knowledge of this receiver sooner, because my Rockets are coming in tomorrow.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13176574
> 
> 
> Well darn. If only I had super knowledge of this receiver sooner, because my Rockets are coming in tomorrow.



Plenty of time yet. You may be a bit groggy in the morning


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *agent_kith* /forum/post/13176025
> 
> 
> Maybe overheating? Turn it off, wait a few hours,then turn it on again. If it still dong that, you got the red ring of death and have to send it back to repairs.



It's working again now! I think the problem is actually the opposite... We got home and hadn't been running the heater while out all day, so it was about 52 degrees inside. The 3808 was equally cold. I just tried it again (now 65 degrees inside) and it's fine. Iffy solder joint perhaps? I'll definitely contact Denon or bring it back for an exchange. A bad joint is not going to get any better and will probably eventually break.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13176517
> 
> 
> Damn captavs, quite the go to guy you've become. Good on ya. As for the little snap I gave you the other day, my most sincere apology. A bad day and Denon's inability to check their firmwares before unloading to the public was the driving force of my comment.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try the firmware update this weekend, so I have an abundance of time to deal with any misfortunes. I'll make sure to post in your firmware thread whatever the outcome.
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work.



This forum is loaded with knowledgeable members! Figured it would be good to have a thread where we could share firmware update experience. I try and consolidate in the firmware tracking thread first post the latest. Thanks for the encouragement. Hope the update goes well.


----------



## T7T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taibanl* /forum/post/13137729
> 
> 
> So far...the PS3 will not output DSD, only LPCM see PS3SACD.com



Well, for SACD it's PCM via HDMI and Dolby Digital or DTS via optical output, but the latter only works with system software v2.00 -- not with earlier _or later_ versions (so far). DD works from version 2.00 upwards.


See the PS3 SACD FAQ .


----------



## fickle

has anyone been able to pick up more than a stereo signal from their foxtel iq box? if so, how? the 3808 only shows two channels whether its on AC3 or MPEG setting within the iq box


cheers


----------



## mangoldm

To update: Bypassing the 3808 and directly connecting the Mac Pro to the projector causes a non-interlaced 1280x720 display output option on the Mac, resulting in a razor-sharp image.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mangoldm* /forum/post/13165042
> 
> 
> With my new Mac Pro connected to the 3808, the only display options I have for 1280x720 output (and most other resolutions) is interlaced. This is resulting in a blurry picture on my Panasonic PT-AX100U projector. One of the few non-interlaced resolutions is 1920x1080, but I want to keep the image native 1280x720. I'm using a DVI->HDMI cable from the Mac to the 3808, then HDMI from the 3808 to the projector.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the 3808 is somehow tricking the driver of the Mac's nvidia 8800gt video card into thinking that it needs to output an interlaced signal. Is there some setting on the 3808 I can use to fix this so I can have the Mac output 720p?


----------



## nicholas

When playing stereo sources in Direct Mode the LF, RF and SW indicators are all on - even though the subwoofer is not used in Direct Mode with 2 channels sources (p. 41 of the manual "The sound is output to the same channels as the input signal).


What is also rather confusing is why under Audio Setup there are settings for "2ch Direct/Stereo" which only apply to Stereo mode and not the Direct mode!


----------



## roguetarsier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13176452
> 
> 
> Have you tried rebooting the receiver using small power button? Have you tried a hard reset of the receiver? You will loose all configuration when doing a hard reset. I suppose you have checked the channel dB level settings? What firmware version are you running?



Hi,


I haven't tried the "soft" reboot yet. That's worth a shot. I hesitate to do the "hard" reset b/c it took me sooooo long to configure the unit to my liking. If all else fails, though, I may have to go there. I haven't been able to get new firmware b/c while I can get a connection via an ethernet bridge (control the receiver's settings on my computer), I haven't been able to download anything nor stream music via WMP. I read in someone's recent post that there are existing compatibility issues with Comcast-provided internet service-- I'll check the dB level settings too--- Thanks for your input.


Tina


----------



## roguetarsier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/13180297
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the "soft" reboot yet. That's worth a shot. I hesitate to do the "hard" reset b/c it took me sooooo long to configure the unit to my liking. If all else fails, though, I may have to go there. I haven't been able to get new firmware b/c while I can get a connection via an ethernet bridge (control the receiver's settings on my computer), I haven't been able to download anything nor stream music via WMP. I read in someone's recent post that there are existing compatibility issues with Comcast-provided internet service-- I'll check the dB level settings too--- Thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> Tina



Update: It worked!! I reset the dB levels back to their default settings and got sound back. I did a few other things so am not 100% sure that was the fix but in any case, all is well. Thanks, captavs!!


----------



## smoothavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YellowLight* /forum/post/13175892
> 
> 
> Hi gang. My 3808 just started faulting. It comes on, then after about a second or two shuts off, flashing a red light. I've unplugged everything, and it's still doing it. Nothing shorting anything, in fact there's absolutely nothing plugged in. Any thoughts? (It's 8pm here so I assume Denon support isn't available.) Kind of sucks if it died after only five days...



I had the same problem and found the two wires going into one speaker were slightly touching. later prevented this from happening again with bannana plugs. Much cleaner.


----------



## k3fallout

Pardon for the stupid question but whats the difference between Direct and Pure Direct?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13182656
> 
> 
> Pardon for the stupid question but whats the difference between Direct and Pure Direct?



Look at page 41 in the manual.


----------



## nicholas

Direct = No bass management + no tone control


Pure Direct = No bass management + no tone control + no GUI + no display on the receiver


Given the lack of BM neither seem very useful (and in my system sound worse than Stereo)


There is also an option to switch Audyssey with Direct and Pure Direct (see p.27 - Direct Mode)


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roguetarsier* /forum/post/13181053
> 
> 
> Update: It worked!! I reset the dB levels back to their default settings and got sound back. I did a few other things so am not 100% sure that was the fix but in any case, all is well. Thanks, captavs!!



Great! Net music working?


----------



## sleepysurf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholas* /forum/post/13185006
> 
> 
> Direct = No bass management + no tone control
> 
> 
> Pure Direct = No bass management + no tone control + no GUI + no display on the receiver
> 
> 
> Given the lack of BM neither seem very useful (and in my system sound worse than Stereo)
> 
> 
> There is also an option to switch Audyssey with Direct and Pure Direct (see p.27 - Direct Mode)



I've been running my 3808 in Pure Direct mode (front pre-outs to an outboard amp). With Audyssey or Audyssey Flat invoked, it certainly does a great job managing bass. As I see it, the Pure and Pure Direct modes turn off all superfluous processing and circuitry (except for Audyssey), to give the cleanest stereo signal possible.


----------



## rizzxx7

direct and pure direct works great with Audyssey


----------



## k3fallout

Thanks for referring to the page, I understand(barely) it now. My Rockets are now in the house and my speaker wire and banana plugs are coming in from monoprice tomorrow. Setting this up will be one helluva weekend.



Should I bother trying to update the firmware? Seems like a lot of people are getting problems from i.e, doing it via Comcast, which I have.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13185361
> 
> 
> Thanks for referring to the page, I understand(barely) it now. My Rockets are now in the house and my speaker wire and banana plugs are coming in from monoprice tomorrow. Setting this up will be one helluva weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I bother trying to update the firmware? Seems like a lot of people are getting problems from i.e, doing it via Comcast, which I have.



I updated mine right after purchasing. I have Comcast and had no problems so far. One member who has Comcast was able to update to 1.57 version but then when trying to update to 1.69 just kept getting failed connection and the update never started.


What ever you decide for now, enjoy!


----------



## RichNY

So - bought this (after considering 94tx and 5300es) recently and I am amazed at how complex this unit is (both features and using) after having an older Pioneer Elite AVR.

First- the sound is absolutely more defined than my old Pioneer Elite.

I am also pleased at the HDMI passthru so far - have only used my ps3 to my 1080p samsung yet - and the video looks excellent. Am going to get one of the gaming wifi adaptors soon....


- Following the (yes, very vague) owners manual directions on p59, and trying to program numerous components, nothing seems to have programmed. After Step 3 - there doesnt seem to be any affirmative way to know that 1) its programmed, and/or 2) the code is the right one. Most remotes I've used will turn off the programmed component when the correct code is properly programmed. All that is said is that the mode indicator flashes. Suggestions?


- For my Samsung 6187, - anyone know which is the proper code out of the long samsung list?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13189732
> 
> 
> So - bought this (after considering 94tx and 5300es) recently and I am amazed at how complex this unit is (both features and using) after having an older Pioneer Elite AVR.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> - For my Samsung 6187, - anyone know which is the proper code out of the long samsung list?



Sorry that I can't directly answer your question directly, but just a thought that universals like Logitech Harmony or the Monster units really help simplify these types of issues. I decided pretty early on that the only way our new HT setup would work (particularly given the complexity of the 3808) was to have a simple to use way to run normal operations. I got a Harmony 880 and while you do have to program it, it's fairly easy to learn and works very well. The Logitech database even had entries for my almost 20yr old Denon DCM-777 CD changer.


My wife loves it and I haven't had one complaint about how complex or difficult to use the system is. You might want to think about this approach.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13190172
> 
> 
> Sorry that I can't directly answer your question directly, but just a thought that universals like Logitech Harmony or the Monster units really help simplify these types of issues. I decided pretty early on that the only way our new HT setup would work (particularly given the complexity of the 3808) was to have a simple to use way to run normal operations. I got a Harmony 880 and while you do have to program it, it's fairly easy to learn and works very well. The Logitech database even had entries for my almost 20yr old Denon DCM-777 CD changer.
> 
> 
> My wife loves it and I haven't had one complaint about how complex or difficult to use the system is. You might want to think about this approach.



Thanks Davelr - would like to see if I can use this first. also - if I go this route will go for an Rf version of the Harmony one - which isnt out yet.


----------



## davelr

RichNY


I believe the Harmony 890 is the RF version of the 880. There are posts on the Harmony threads by people who actually have the 890. FWIW


----------



## Behrens77

I currently own a Denon 3801 which I love but have been very close for the last month to pulling the trigger on getting a 3808CI. I am wondering if anyone else has been in my situation and how they felt about making the upgrade. The music streaming I think would be cool and I own a PS3 so being able to hear the uncompressed PCM would be great on movies like 3:10 to Yuma. I guess I am trying to find out if the sound is really that much better and since the PS3 will be doing the converting is the PCM better than my DD or DTS I am getting right now? Any info or experiences would be helpful. I was literally online 5 minutes ago with the receiver in my shopping cart and couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## HighAltHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Behrens77* /forum/post/13191495
> 
> 
> I currently own a Denon 3801 which I love but have been very close for the last month to pulling the trigger on getting a 3808CI. I am wondering if anyone else has been in my situation and how they felt about making the upgrade. The music streaming I think would be cool and I own a PS3 so being able to hear the uncompressed PCM would be great on movies like 3:10 to Yuma. I guess I am trying to find out if the sound is really that much better and since the PS3 will be doing the converting is the PCM better than my DD or DTS I am getting right now? Any info or experiences would be helpful. I was literally online 5 minutes ago with the receiver in my shopping cart and couldn't pull the trigger.



I just went to a Listen Up store yesterday and they demonstrated the difference between regular DD and DD True HD - (encoded in player and sent via PCM). There really is a difference. It sounded great. They used the 3808 and a stand-alone player, but I bet it would be similar with the PS3. I'm much closer to buying the 3808 now.


----------



## bases1616

Anyone notice when you select an DTS-HD HR track from a HD DVD now after the 1.69 firmware update it only shows as DTS Surround on the 3808? I have tried it with the Tomb Raider: Cradle of Life German HD DVD import and Chronicles of Riddick HD DVD US. They were both showing DTS-HD HR with the 1.28 firmware.


----------



## Behrens77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bases1616* /forum/post/13191755
> 
> 
> Anyone notice when you select an DTS-HD HR track from a HD DVD now after the 1.69 firmware update it only shows as DTS Surround on the 3808? I have tried it with the Tomb Raider: Cradle of Life German HD DVD import and Chronicles of Riddick HD DVD US. They were both showing DTS-HD HR with the 1.28 firmware.



This update was talked about in the ask DenonJeff forum:


3808CI/4308CI:


1. Firmware update stops to display 'Ether WP 01MIN' and 'UPDATE CHECK OK' - fixed

2. When scrolling on Net/USB, each step is painted twice - fixed

3. Acceptance time for remote/IP/232 commands is 4 seconds - fixed, down to 2 seconds

4. Internet Radio song/title information has been restored - note, not all channels broadcast this information

5. Connectivity to Wi-Fi access points with SSID information with 'spaces' in the name has been corrected

6. The "Cars" BD disc has a Dolby TrueHD 6.1 soundtrack, however these units would display and playback only HD 5.1 - this is corrected.

7. Same as 2808CI/988 with 'New Line Cinema' dts-HD MA 7.1 titles where the front panel display would show 'dts Surround' and only 5.1 channels - this is corrected. It will show dts-HD MA 7.1.


I know this is about New Line titles but it may apply to you as well. As always make sure you have the latest firmware.


----------



## El Guero

Please forgive me it this has been addressed in the preceding two hundred pages.


I understand that the official position as stated in the manual that Windows Media Browser is needed to stream media from my computer, but surely there has to be a DLNA-compliant server for Mac OSX that will allow me to do the same?


I have a fairly large collection of CD's that I would like bring into my iTunes library on my Mac and play through my networked Denon receiver. This should be doable (without running Windows on my Mac) - but perhaps that is easier said than done. Any help pointing me to a solution that is known to work would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/13173942
> 
> 
> Just to let people know, I was able to update two previous times, but this time I was not able to update my firmware through Comcast. I tried direct connection, through a router, and various combinations without any luck at all. At the suggestion of Captavs(thanks!!), I took my unit to my fathers house who has Optimum Online, and the update worked without a hitch.
> 
> I called Denon Support, and they said they are aware of the issue, and have contacted comcast, but no resolution was found as of yet.
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? Please report it if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Mark,

I had the same problem with Comcast and actually resolved the issue the same way, by taking my 3808 to a friend that had Optimum. It drove me nuts for weeks. If you search this thread using Erock1 you'll find all my posts on this. I returned the first 3808 I got from J&R because everyone, including Denon thought it was a defect. (I actually got a big price drop from J&R when I accepted a replacement







) When the replacement arrived and I got the same Connect Fail message, I was freaking out! With me though, I don't have a router, so I was connecting direct from modem to 3808. I was able to get Internet radio via Comcast w/o a problem but could never connect to the Denon server. I called Comcast, I called Denon, I posted here, no one at all knew how to solve the problem. One day I just searched the receiver forum here at AVS just fopr Comcast. Low and behold I found 2 old posts from guys down south talking about problems with Comcast. That's when I carried my receiver to my friend's house. I did call Denon and reported what I found out. I sure hope things are corrected cause I don't want to keep having to carry my 3808 to a friend to do updates


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13190374
> 
> 
> Thanks Davelr - would like to see if I can use this first. also - if I go this route will go for an Rf version of the Harmony one - which isnt out yet.



RichNY, Hope you are digging out of the snow. We are having a cold snap in SoCal, it got down to 52. Anyhow, take a look at the Monster 300,(same programming/ database as Harmony) it is now price competitive with Harmony and in my experience is a better unit. The new HarmonyOne seems to be having issues. I have the Monster 100 and everyone here loves it.


Classico


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Behrens77* /forum/post/13191495
> 
> 
> I currently own a Denon 3801 which I love but have been very close for the last month to pulling the trigger on getting a 3808CI. I am wondering if anyone else has been in my situation and how they felt about making the upgrade. The music streaming I think would be cool and I own a PS3 so being able to hear the uncompressed PCM would be great on movies like 3:10 to Yuma. I guess I am trying to find out if the sound is really that much better and since the PS3 will be doing the converting is the PCM better than my DD or DTS I am getting right now? Any info or experiences would be helpful. I was literally online 5 minutes ago with the receiver in my shopping cart and couldn't pull the trigger.



Behrens77,

I have a 3801, which I love, and am expecting my 3808 to arrive next Wed or Thurs. I have a Samsung 1400 and CAN get the LPCM. In a word, it is awesome. The detail is so involving. With the 1400 I also get TrueHD via analog. Again, AWESOME. Just make sure you get the right deal, and ordering it ONLINE is NOT the way.


PM me, & I will get you going in the right direction, saving 100's from an Authorized Dealer. Good Luck,


Classico


----------



## jaramill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13195098
> 
> 
> RichNY, Hope you are digging out of the snow. We are having a cold snap in SoCal, it got down to 52.



Former NYer here and 50 here is cold for SoCal people. I just laugh and say....go back east. 50 is a heat wave to most people. And they'd love that as right now it just snowed hard back east.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13195098
> 
> 
> RichNY, Hope you are digging out of the snow. We are having a cold snap in SoCal, it got down to 52. Anyhow, take a look at the Monster 300,(same programming/ database as Harmony) it is now price competitive with Harmony and in my experience is a better unit. The new HarmonyOne seems to be having issues. I have the Monster 100 and everyone here loves it.
> 
> 
> Classico



Where I live 52 is too warm for the fantastic sledding that we did today ... but hey what can you do out there..

Anyhow I cant believe that none of you guys are even trying to use the remote - hasnt ANYONE figured out the remote here .... I thought I was part of a serious gearhead group.


----------



## JackStraw2

got my 3808 in today and did the firmware update. i hooked it up directly to dsl modem, no router. everything went without a hitch, now at 01.69. now trying to set this mutha up, boy can it make you feel stupid, especially when my last receiver was a dra-435r







. i have a dvd-2930 connected via denon link and hdmi, and can only get cds to play in stereo, no 5.1, any ideas? when i watch tv, i can get 5.1 so i know the speakers are setup correctly, ran audessy, it found all my speakers. btw, this will be the first of many, many questions. thanks in advance.


----------



## JackStraw2

^^^

scratch that about only stereo, figured it out


----------



## Lee Weber

Hey I just got this today....

I did a firmware update before i ran audessy and it seems my HDMI's are notr working?? It was all fine before i did the update. I get no GUI on my display and the 3 hdmi sources wont even give me audio.

Anyone?


OK GOT IT.


Factory Reset saved the day.

How lame thou.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Behrens77* /forum/post/13191495
> 
> 
> I currently own a Denon 3801 which I love but have been very close for the last month to pulling the trigger on getting a 3808CI. I am wondering if anyone else has been in my situation and how they felt about making the upgrade. The music streaming I think would be cool and I own a PS3 so being able to hear the uncompressed PCM would be great on movies like 3:10 to Yuma. I guess I am trying to find out if the sound is really that much better and since the PS3 will be doing the converting is the PCM better than my DD or DTS I am getting right now? Any info or experiences would be helpful. I was literally online 5 minutes ago with the receiver in my shopping cart and couldn't pull the trigger.



I recently upgraded from a Denon 3200 to the 3808. After running Audessey, the 3808 sounds great. A few weeks ago, I picked up a PS3.. then some BD discs.. Holy crap! The uncompressed sound is simply fantastic. The first thing we watched was Ratatouille... Everyone came out of their seats when they got struck by lightning... A friend of mine came over last weekend to see the PS3/Blu-Ray -he got a 3808 right before me- and I played Black Hawk Down... the scene where the boy holds up the phone as the Helo's fly over.. first in DD5.1... he said hey, that sounds good... Then I switched it to PCM and played the seen over. We were amazed. It was that good. Sounded like the blackhawks were flying over the house. Even my wife could tell a difference.

So, I could tell a difference between the 3200 & the 3808 with DD, but the BIG difference is the ability of HBR, Lossless, Uncompressed -what ever- Audio.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13195322
> 
> 
> Anyhow I cant believe that none of you guys are even trying to use the remote - hasnt ANYONE figured out the remote here .... I thought I was part of a serious gearhead group.



I'm using it here. It's not great, but it works. I gave up on the codes in the manual, though, as none of them seemed to work for anything I had here.


For each device, grab its remote, and use the Denon remote's learn mode to teach it the buttons. Takes a few minutes, but it works.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13156303
> 
> 
> Roberto at 6 Ave kindly asked me to post about the great deal I got.
> 
> 
> And, it really is a great deal.
> 
> 
> He said Manufacturer's 2 Year Warranty, and it will be double-boxed.
> 
> 
> DHL delivery
> 
> 
> 6 Ave still listed as Authorized Denon Dealer at Denon website.
> 
> 
> I'll post again to praise him if everything is Kosher at delivery.



Placed order Mon, received Fri. Double boxed, via DHL.










Kudos to Roberto at 6 Ave.


I hope my wireless network reaches to the family room...


Now I need a new sub...does Hsu give AVSforum discounts?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13196854
> 
> 
> Placed order Mon, received Fri. Double boxed, via DHL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Roberto at 6 Ave.
> 
> 
> I hope my wireless network reaches to the family room...
> 
> 
> Now I need a new sub...does Hsu give AVSforum discounts?



I had a HSU VTF-3 and moved up to the SVS PB12-Plus. Looks vastly better, and sounds great! Got it sitting on a Gramma platform.


----------



## technik

Just an FYI with people who say they have probs with updating via Comcast. I am in N. VA, and have updated twice now. No probs. If it were me having problems though, I might try to capture the traffic and see whats happening. Comcast has been known to send RST packets back when they do their "network management" and traffic shaping.


Anyway. Only had this box a week, and AM LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technik* /forum/post/13199005
> 
> 
> Just an FYI with people who say they have probs with updating via Comcast. I am in N. VA, and have updated twice now. No probs. If it were me having problems though, I might try to capture the traffic and see whats happening. Comcast has been known to send RST packets back when they do their "network management" and traffic shaping.
> 
> 
> Anyway. Only had this box a week, and AM LOVING IT!!!!



Comcast network also has a propensity to send excessive of retry messages back.


----------



## yngdiego

I just got my 3808CI yesterday, and I was wondering if there are more discreet codes than the Harmony software has by default. For example, is there an IR code equivalent to the "Status" hard button on the receiver? Or a way to flip between the different Audyssey curves?


Thanks!


----------



## bcab17

My 3808 seems to be killing internet connections for the computers on my home network. I have to unplug/reset both my DSL modem and wireless router every day. Has anyone else experienced this problem, or more importantly, SOLVED this problem?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13199400
> 
> 
> My 3808 seems to be killing internet connections for the computers on my home network. I have to unplug/reset both my DSL modem and wireless router every day. Has anyone else experienced this problem, or more importantly, SOLVED this problem?



UPnP enabled on your router? Have you verified network settings on the receiver and no conflict with other devices on your network?


----------



## mtsag

Happy new 3808 owner here, I'm really enjoying it! However, I've got three quick questions for the more experienced members:


1) It seems to me that the Restorer affects the sound regardless if the source is compressed or not. I was playing back some flac files as well as a CD (from the DVD player) and there was definately a difference when the restorer is on. Shouldnt this feature come into play only with compressed files?


2) After doing the Audyssey calibration I wanted to tweak the results. I coped the curve to the manual EQ, but when toggling between Audyssey Flat and the copied manual curve (before tweaking) the difference was vast. Is this normal?


3) Is there any way to immediately navigate back to the top menu in NET/USB without having to press the left arrow repeatedly?


Thanks for the assistance!


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13199945
> 
> 
> Happy new 3808 owner here, I'm really enjoying it! However, I've got three quick questions for the more experienced members:
> 
> 
> 1) It seems to me that the Restorer affects the sound regardless if the source is compressed or not. I was playing back some flac files as well as a CD (from the DVD player) and there was definately a difference when the restorer is on. Shouldnt this feature come into play only with compressed files?
> 
> 
> Reply> No, the restorer performs algorithm correction based on selection regardless of the source material when the option is available.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) After doing the Audyssey calibration I wanted to tweak the results. I coped the curve to the manual EQ, but when toggling between Audyssey Flat and the copied manual curve (before tweaking) the difference was vast. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Reply> Yes, the manual curve is only a snap shot of the true underlying Audyssey flat correction. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Is there any way to immediately navigate back to the top menu in NET/USB without having to press the left arrow repeatedly?
> 
> 
> Reply> Not that I am aware.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Reply> Enjoy!


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13199329
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808CI yesterday, and I was wondering if there are more discreet codes than the Harmony software has by default. For example, is there an IR code equivalent to the "Status" hard button on the receiver? Or a way to flip between the different Audyssey curves?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I created a soft "Status" button using the InputToggle button. It works for me. Not sure about the Audyssey.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13200413
> 
> 
> Reply> Enjoy!



Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## Nickff

I receive my 3808 on Monday. Should I upgrade the firmware first thing? Or not at all?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13202034
> 
> 
> I receive my 3808 on Monday. Should I upgrade the firmware first thing? Or not at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Updated mine right away:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## fickle

how do you do a complete restore to defaults to the 3808?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13202648
> 
> 
> how do you do a complete restore to defaults to the 3808?



microprocessor reset "hard reset"


----------



## uforia

Just got my Denon 3808, and wondering how do I get the GUI / Network/USB/Ipod info on the tv display? Basically I only use the audio inputs and bypass any video, would the GUI normally pop up on whatever video input is on the tv? Can I hook up a dedicated video input to my 3808 just to view the GUI etc?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uforia* /forum/post/13202769
> 
> 
> Just got my Denon 3808, and wondering how do I get the GUI / Network/USB/Ipod info on the tv display? Basically I only use the audio inputs and bypass any video, would the GUI normally pop up on whatever video input is on the tv? Can I hook up a dedicated video input to my 3808 just to view the GUI etc?



Run a cable from one of the 3808 "monitor" out video connections to one of the in video connections on your TV. Assuming you have multiple in video connections on the TV. You can then use the 3808 GUI without routing all video through the receiver.


----------



## woodman151

I hope someone can point me in the right direction for this. I am setting up my 3808 in a 5.1 setup. I got the HD Dish signal on to my HDTV but there was no sound. I turned up the volume on the 3808, and once it became audible, the AVR shuts down into standby mode. I did this three times with the same result.


Can someone provide suggestions I can follow to get to the bottom of this?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woodman151* /forum/post/13204003
> 
> 
> I hope someone can point me in the right direction for this. I am setting up my 3808 in a 5.1 setup. I got the HD Dish signal on to my HDTV but there was no sound. I turned up the volume on the 3808, and once it became audible, the AVR shuts down into standby mode. I did this three times with the same result.
> 
> 
> Can someone provide suggestions I can follow to get to the bottom of this?



How high do you turn up the receiver when it shuts off? Check your cable connections.


----------



## StephenBishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crysmalion* /forum/post/12295245
> 
> 
> Doing the FW update has also improved the 2-way RF interaction with the RC7000 remote. I now get the RDS info from the tuner on the rmote as well (didn't when I had FW V1.05)
> 
> I'm loving this unit more and more every day!!



Hi Crysmalion. I am looking at the RC7000/7001 remotes. What has your experience been todate with these remotes?


----------



## mangoldm

Anyone else connecting a mac to the 3808? I'm curious to know of your experience.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mangoldm* /forum/post/13165042
> 
> 
> With my new Mac Pro connected to the 3808, the only display options I have for 1280x720 output (and most other resolutions) is interlaced. This is resulting in a blurry picture on my Panasonic PT-AX100U projector. One of the few non-interlaced resolutions is 1920x1080, but I want to keep the image native 1280x720. I'm using a DVI->HDMI cable from the Mac to the 3808, then HDMI from the 3808 to the projector.
> 
> 
> I suspect that the 3808 is somehow tricking the driver of the Mac's nvidia 8800gt video card into thinking that it needs to output an interlaced signal. Is there some setting on the 3808 I can use to fix this so I can have the Mac output 720p?


----------



## Rayjr

Well...I just finished an Audyssey Pro setup on a 3808...and I have to say that the customer and I were very happy.

This was my first Denon....the Audyssey setups I have done before were all Integras or Audyssey Sound Equalizer ....But the Dynamic EQ part was a really impressive thing.

Hope my customer chimes in...he is an AVSer...so he can give his input.


Later

RayJr


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/13204440
> 
> 
> Well...I just finished an Audyssey Pro setup on a 3808...and I have to say that the customer and I were very happy.
> 
> This was my first Denon....the Audyssey setups I have done before were all Integras or Audyssey Sound Equalizer ....But the Dynamic EQ part was a really impressive thing.
> 
> Hope my customer chimes in...he is an AVSer...so he can give his input.
> 
> 
> Later
> 
> RayJr



Will the Audyssey Pro mode allow for more precise calibration than a professional using all the other built-in tweaking and turning Audyssey off? I think I recall my ISF/audio calibrator does not utilize Audyssey Pro and prefers to manually configure audio settings.


----------



## Rayjr

well...unless he is using some external parametric EQ..he will not be able to get the correction the Audyssey provides.


RayJr


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13204491
> 
> 
> Will the Audyssey Pro mode allow for more precise calibration than a professional using all the other built-in tweaking and turning Audyssey off? I think I recall my ISF/audio calibrator does not utilize Audyssey Pro and prefers to manually configure audio settings.



yngdiego,


In reading the Widescreen Review review, he stated that with the Audyssey MultiEQ (not Pro) the room correction and speaker equalization results he got were BETTER than he could have done with manual calibration.


I can only imagine what the pro can do. But at $300 bucks, I would have to have some serious room issues B4 spending the cash.


Classico


----------



## valmont74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13199400
> 
> 
> My 3808 seems to be killing internet connections for the computers on my home network. I have to unplug/reset both my DSL modem and wireless router every day. Has anyone else experienced this problem, or more importantly, SOLVED this problem?



I had the problem when I had DHCP turned OFF and manually entered all the information (even if it was exactly the same as when DHCP was ON the network was down). When turning DHCP back to ON, all was back to good.


Perhaps not the same situation you're in, but that's my only experience with the 3808 killing the network and how I solved it. Hope it can be of some help. Oh, and my router is a D-Link DIR-655, but the 3808 is connected by wire.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13202744
> 
> 
> microprocessor reset "hard reset"



ok, how does one do a "hard reset"?


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13205486
> 
> 
> ok, how does one do a "hard reset"?



It's been many times on these boards before (search?







)


Well I described the process in my post in the thread Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs, undesired features, and enhancements desired 


How to show firmware version can be found I wotre here in message #5698 


Hope this helps


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13205486
> 
> 
> ok, how does one do a "hard reset"?



Info can be found in 3808/4308/5308 firmware tracking thread first post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## Bmfr79

Well I'm in. I just called and placed an order for my 3808. Can't wait till it gets here. I will post with feedback as soon as it's set up.


----------



## Lee Weber

I just got this unit and have the newest firmware (did the flash yesterday) and I ran AUDYSSEY.


I had some issues with AUDYSSEY and am wondering what to do. It is telling me that everything is out of phase. None of the polarity are wrong on the speakers. OK so I choose to ignore that warning like the manual says and run the calibration. At the end of it it gives me speaker distances of like .01 and .03 etc. Clearly the speakers are not that close. They are like 14, 13 and 13 feet away.


Any ideas?? Thanks!



Lee


----------



## shadow 8

Mic poorly placed, room too reverberant, the options are many. Have you read the Audessey thread?


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shadow 8* /forum/post/13206989
> 
> 
> Mic poorly placed, room too reverberant, the options are many. Have you read the Audessey thread?



I was skimming there.

Like you said, many options SO I aked here in case its a "denon" implamentation OR the new firmware.


I had a 3806 that worked fine with audessey as well as an onkyo 905 in same room/same speakers.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W3bbY* /forum/post/13207236
> 
> 
> I was skimming there.
> 
> Like you said, many options SO I aked here in case its a "denon" implamentation OR the new firmware.
> 
> 
> I had a 3806 that worked fine with audessey as well as an onkyo 905 in same room/same speakers.



I'm running firmware 1.69 on a 3808. I had no problem doing Audyssey calibration with this firmware version. I mounted the mic on a tripod. You might try a hard reset of the unit and see if better results.


Edit: And from what I've read in the Audyssey thread with an issue similar to yours make sure the room is dead quite. No fans running, etc.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W3bbY* /forum/post/13207236
> 
> 
> I was skimming there.
> 
> Like you said, many options SO I aked here in case its a "denon" implamentation OR the new firmware.
> 
> 
> I had a 3806 that worked fine with audessey as well as an onkyo 905 in same room/same speakers.



I too had a 905 in my room, and the 3808CI came back with a polarity issue with one of my rear surround speakers. Never had this 'flag' come up during all of my 905 calibrations. So the Denon implementation is certainly different..now whether it's more accurate or not I have no idea..but definitely get different results.


Speaker distance is fairly accurate though on the 3808CI in my configuration..no weird values.


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13207283
> 
> 
> I'm running firmware 1.69 on a 3808. I had no problem doing Audyssey calibration with this firmware version. I mounted the mic on a tripod. You might try a hard reset of the unit and see if better results.
> 
> 
> Edit: And from what I've read in the Audyssey thread with an issue similar to yours make sure the room is dead quite. No fans running, etc.



I will try the reset and making the room dead quiet







Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13207312
> 
> 
> I too had a 905 in my room, and the 3808CI came back with a polarity issue with one of my rear surround speakers. Never had this 'flag' come up during all of my 905 calibrations. So the Denon implementation is certainly different..now whether it's more accurate or not I have no idea..but definitely get different results.
> 
> 
> Speaker distance is fairly accurate though on the 3808CI in my configuration..no weird values.



Yngdiego, how do you find the 3808ci compared to the onkyo? I was following your thread when you were sorting the decision out.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13199945
> 
> 
> I've got three quick questions for the more experienced members:
> 
> 
> 1) It seems to me that the Restorer affects the sound regardless if the source is compressed or not. I was playing back some flac files as well as a CD (from the DVD player) and there was definately a difference when the restorer is on. Shouldnt this feature come into play only with compressed files?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Was it an mp3 CD? Were the FLAC files converted from mp3? I think the Restorer algorithm doesn't know if the source is mp3 or not, but just changes the sound accordingly.


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/13204440
> 
> 
> Well...I just finished an Audyssey Pro setup on a 3808...and I have to say that the customer and I were very happy.



Does the pro version allow for correction of phase as well? The standard one included fixes up the frequency response but doesn't seem to help phase. (Or maybe it's just time for me to get a nice set of Rockets.







)


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13208198
> 
> 
> Was it an mp3 CD? Were the FLAC files converted from mp3? I think the Restorer algorithm doesn't know if the source is mp3 or not, but just changes the sound accordingly.



I think that's correct. When I play WAV files I've ripped from CDs in lossless format the "Restorer" feature does give the files a bass boost. Though it makes the songs sound brighter and more robust, it would seem that I'm artificially enhancing music that's already CD quality. Therefore, it seems we've got to turn on or off the restorer function depending on whether we're listening to Internet radio/compressed music files or CDs ripped losslessly.

A little bit of a pain, isn't it?


----------



## doitynan

Where to buy for cheap? If buying via ebay or stories that on in the denon authorized list, are they all fake? I afraid to get a fake one


----------



## ThePrisoner

I may be upgrading from my 3806 to a 3808 this week. My question is, I had my 3806 Eq'ed manually when I had my display ISF calibrated. Can I put those EQ, channel level & crossovers on the 3808 or is the audio set-up a little different.


Should I update the firmware?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doitynan* /forum/post/13208624
> 
> 
> Where to buy for cheap?



6th Avenue, or Electronics Expo.


----------



## Bill Mac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13209368
> 
> 
> 6th Avenue, or Electronics Expo.



Also check with J&R as I believe they will price match the 6th Ave. price. If I go with the 3808 I am going with J&R. I have talked a few times with J&R and I liked their no pressure, very helpful attitude.


Bill


----------



## kpdillon

Here's my challenge:


I'm trying to get a Vtech Vsmile working through the Denon 3808CI. Problem is, it doesn't seem to work. I think the Denon 3808 is not handling the analog to digital video conversion. Someone explained to me before the reason the VCR fast forward display doesn't work is because the Denon can't handle the signal conversion when the VCR is in fast forward mode. I imagine this VTECH Vsmile is displaying video in such a way that that is similar. I am only running HDMI and Component to my wall mounted TV so running another red/white/yellow cable is not an option I want to bother with. Any suggestions? Any cheap analog to digital converters?


thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/13211444
> 
> 
> For some reason my GUI has stopped working on my receiver. I don't have the Menu GUI or Volume OSD. The receiver is pushing video via HDMI. Has anyone ran across this problem?
> 
> 
> And No, I did not change anything.



What firmware version? Others have mentioned this I think in this thread.


----------



## daddygrant

Don't get me wrong. When this receiver works its like the second coming of Jesus but I feel like I own a "work in progress".


Anyone else shares this point of view?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/13211715
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. When this receiver works its like the second coming of Jesus but I feel like I own a "work in progress".
> 
> 
> Anyone else shares this point of view?



Better a "work in progress" then realizing just SOL.


----------



## sgapper

Hi Folks - first post, so forgive me if I screw this up!

Just bought a Denon 3808 and tried to use Net/USB features. All is OK except that it will only see one computer on my network and not two others which are also running Windows Media 11 with media sharing. I guess it must be something with the other computers, but I'm stuck as to what it might be? Any ideas? I can see the Denon from every computer! Thanks for your help,

Steve


----------



## average_joe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgapper* /forum/post/13212604
> 
> 
> Hi Folks - first post, so forgive me if I screw this up!
> 
> Just bought a Denon 3808 and tried to use Net/USB features. All is OK except that it will only see one computer on my network and not two others which are also running Windows Media 11 with media sharing. I guess it must be something with the other computers, but I'm stuck as to what it might be? Any ideas? I can see the Denon from every computer! Thanks for your help,
> 
> Steve



sgapper,

Do you have firewall software (like ZoneAlarm, Norton Security, etc.) on your two PCs that are not showing up? If you do, you may need to go into the firewall settings and open up the ports that are listed in the Media Player file sharing information. As a quick test you can shut down the firewall software, while you determine how to open the correct ports. Also, it may help if you post what operating systems are running on the PCs.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgapper* /forum/post/13212604
> 
> 
> Hi Folks - first post, so forgive me if I screw this up!
> 
> Just bought a Denon 3808 and tried to use Net/USB features. All is OK except that it will only see one computer on my network and not two others which are also running Windows Media 11 with media sharing. I guess it must be something with the other computers, but I'm stuck as to what it might be? Any ideas? I can see the Denon from every computer! Thanks for your help,
> 
> Steve



firewall on those 2 PC's?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13209357
> 
> 
> I may be upgrading from my 3806 to a 3808 this week. My question is, I had my 3806 Eq'ed manually when I had my display ISF calibrated. Can I put those EQ, channel level & crossovers on the 3808 or is the audio set-up a little different.
> 
> 
> Should I update the firmware?



The 3808 has the same frequencies to adjust that the 3806 has. I input my 3806 settings into my 3808 manual EQ settings until I get a chance to run the Audessy setup.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/13211715
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. When this receiver works its like the second coming of Jesus but I feel like I own a "work in progress".
> 
> 
> Anyone else shares this point of view?



When it works? Mine works everytime I turn it on. I have no problems.


----------



## Phoenix230

Hi Guys


I just bought an AVR-3808 i am trying to set up the Amp in 7.1 for the main and setup the zone 2 with an independant power amp. The problem is i have video feed from the monitor of zone 2 but no audio. Any clue as to what is the possible cause of my problem.


Thanks for your replies


Regards


Michel


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phoenix230* /forum/post/13213048
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I just bought an AVR-3808 i am trying to set up the Amp in 7.1 for the main and setup the zone 2 with an independant power amp. The problem is i have video feed from the monitor of zone 2 but no audio. Any clue as to what is the possible cause of my problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Michel



Starting with page 68 users manual any help?

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf


----------



## Phoenix230

My setup is similar to the top of page of 70 except i get no audio from pre out of zone 2. I wonder if it requires a set up in the gui to get true 7.1 on my speakers and activate the pre out of zone 2. Any one who has a similar setup Who might be able to help?


Thanks for the answer


Regards


Michel


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phoenix230* /forum/post/13213275
> 
> 
> My setup is similar to the top of page of 70 except i get no audio from pre out of zone 2. I wonder if it requires a set up in the gui to get true 7.1 on my speakers and activate the pre out of zone 2. Any one who has a similar setup Who might be able to help?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Michel



In the GUI under 'manual setup', 'option setup', 'amp assign' there are options. I currently run 5.1 setup using zone2 wired to patio speakers. I select 'zone2' for amp assign and can play separate or same source in each zone simultaneous. Haven't tried a 6.1 or 7.1 setup with the pre out of zone 2/3. Maybe this GUI option set is helpful?


Edit: Check out this in development 3808/4308 control program 'Command3808': http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ht=command3808 


I have found this program useful for controlling zone 2. i.e. turning it on and off, adjusting volume, etc.


----------



## datavortex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11827027
> 
> 
> There is no sleep timer ability of the new Denon AVRs....before or after the FW update.



This makes me sad. Does anyone know if there is a way to add this feature, or perhaps it's undocumented in English?


----------



## mtsag

I have a quick question: On radiodenon, you can create folders which will appear under 'favorites' in the receiver GUI, so you can organize your favorite stations by genre, etc. Is there any way to delete or rename these folders after they're created? I cant seem to find any way to do it!


Thanks,

Michael


----------



## sgapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *average_joe* /forum/post/13212811
> 
> 
> sgapper,
> 
> Do you have firewall software (like ZoneAlarm, Norton Security, etc.) on your two PCs that are not showing up? If you do, you may need to go into the firewall settings and open up the ports that are listed in the Media Player file sharing information. As a quick test you can shut down the firewall software, while you determine how to open the correct ports. Also, it may help if you post what operating systems are running on the PCs.



Thanks average joe - I'm sure it's something to do with the port settings. I'm running xp home on all PC's and have disabled the Windows firewall on all PC's, relying on the wireless modem router's firewall for security. But I'm not sure how to go from here - could you help further?

Thanks, Steve


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13209357
> 
> 
> I may be upgrading from my 3806 to a 3808 this week. My question is, I had my 3806 Eq'ed manually when I had my display ISF calibrated. Can I put those EQ, channel level & crossovers on the 3808 or is the audio set-up a little different.
> 
> 
> Should I update the firmware?




I would try the Audessey first and see how you like it. The manual eq from the old amp takes that amp's sound into consideration.


As for the FW upgrade; I would do it. Especially while you can return your 3808 should something horrible go wrong. I personally have not done the upgrade yet but that is only because I haven't had time to play around. I did do the 1.57 upgrade when I bought my unit. Everything went fine so when I get a chance I'll try it.


----------



## ekrueger

Hi,


I just received my new 3808, and it looks awesome so far. Did the firmware update, so that's done. We're in the process of remodeling some of the HT room, so in the interim, I've used the HDMI audio -> TV (instead of the Amp), so that I can move all the speakers out of the room.


I've got a PS3 hooked up to the HDP input (HDMI), and a DVD player hooked up (svideo/digital coax audio). Video/Audio appear through the TV without issue for the PS3, however, for the DVD player, I don't get audio output to the TV (just video). Is it the case that the audio has to start on the HDMI input before it can be output to the TV, or did I miss an additional setting to make this happen? Not a huge deal, since it's a temporary situation, but would be great if it worked.


Thanks for the help,


Erick


----------



## meariesguy

I just wanted to thank member Rayjr for the great job he did on the Audyssey Pro calibration for my 3808CI. This being my first HT I thought the sound was great until Ray worked his magic. He also made sure my components were properly matched to the Denon.


Elliot


----------



## Rayjr

Thanks Elliot,

Hope you are enjoying the sound in your Theater Room.


Later

RayJr


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13215249
> 
> 
> I would try the Audessey first and see how you like it. The manual eq from the old amp takes that amp's sound into consideration. ....




Amplifier's add little character to the sound in most cases. I would copy the settings.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13050184
> 
> 
> - The A30 cannot bitstream Dolby TrueHD. The only HD-DVD player that can send the new codecs as bitstream is the A35. The bitstream option in the A30 menu refers to Dolby Digital and DTS.
> 
> 
> The only way to listen to Dolby TrueHD is to let the player decode the codec and send it to the receiver as multi-channel PCM. It should sound identical to the receiver decoding it since it's a lossless format. The 3808 will display Multi-channel In.



I bought an A35 from a big sale. I need a second HD DVD player just in case one breaks (and finally listen to Dolby TrueHD on my 3808). I'll have a back up HD DVD player to play my HD DVD collection for a while.


I still can not get my 3808 to accept Dolby TrueHD audio. My A35 settings:

Digital Audio Output: Bitstream (manual says use this for TrueHD)

Digital Out HDMI: Auto

Digital Direct Audio Mode: High bitrate audio enabled

Dynamic Range Control: Auto


3808 settings (using HDMI input 1):

Input Mode: HDMI (switching to AUTO does not make a difference)

Decode Mode: Auto (when switching to PCM no sound at all)


With these settings the 3808 shows "DOLBY D + PLIIx" instead of "DOLBY TRUEHD". I am using Elizabeth The Golden Age and Happy Feet as test HD DVDs.


----------



## Nickff

Is it possible to connect my old Nintendo (NES) to the 3808? My 3808 is connected to my TV via HDMI.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13221209
> 
> 
> Is it possible to connect my old Nintendo (NES) to the 3808? My 3808 is connected to my TV via HDMI.



I posted a question yesterday to see if it would be possible to get a VTECH VSMILE connected in the same manner (composite to 3808, HDMI to TV) but I have not had any luck. I suspect this won't work for the Nintendo (NES) either. I did order a $2.50 composite to svideo connector from monoprice to see if this would work, but my gut tells me that it will not. For $2.50 I figured it's worth a try though.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13221277
> 
> 
> I posted a question yesterday to see if it would be possible to get a VTECH VSMILE connected in the same manner (composite to 3808, HDMI to TV) but I have not had any luck. I suspect this won't work for the Nintendo (NES) either. I did order a $2.50 composite to svideo connector from monoprice to see if this would work, but my gut tells me that it will not. For $2.50 I figured it's worth a try though.



Wow, that's interesting. I still have my Sega Saturn and Sega Genesis boxed up somewhere in the storage. Let me know if you get your VTECH (or NES for NIckff) to work.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13221403
> 
> 
> Wow, that's interesting. I still have my Sega Saturn and Sega Genesis boxed up somewhere in the storage. Let me know if you get your VTECH (or NES for NIckff) to work.



Yep, interestingly enough it will handle a VCR ok, but when you use the fast forward function you won't see it displayed on the screen.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YellowLight* /forum/post/13208355
> 
> 
> Does the pro version allow for correction of phase as well? The standard one included fixes up the frequency response but doesn't seem to help phase. (Or maybe it's just time for me to get a nice set of Rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



If you are asking if the PRO allows you invert phase on speakers..the answer is no...there is no option for that in the software.


RayJr


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13221277
> 
> 
> I posted a question yesterday to see if it would be possible to get a VTECH VSMILE connected in the same manner (composite to 3808, HDMI to TV) but I have not had any luck. I suspect this won't work for the Nintendo (NES) either. I did order a $2.50 composite to svideo connector from monoprice to see if this would work, but my gut tells me that it will not. For $2.50 I figured it's worth a try though.



What is the limitation on this? I thought the 3808 upconverted any input to HDMI? Are there some that it won't upconvert and output to HDMI?


Thanks.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3*  /forum/post/13220727
> 
> 
> I bought an A35 from a big sale. I need a second HD DVD player just in case one breaks (and finally listen to Dolby TrueHD on my 3808). I'll have a back up HD DVD player to play my HD DVD collection for a while.
> 
> 
> I still can not get my 3808 to accept Dolby TrueHD audio. My A35 settings:
> 
> Digital Audio Output: Bitstream (manual says use this for TrueHD)
> 
> Digital Out HDMI: Auto
> 
> Digital Direct Audio Mode: High bitrate audio enabled
> 
> Dynamic Range Control: Auto
> 
> 
> 3808 settings (using HDMI input 1):
> 
> Input Mode: HDMI (switching to AUTO does not make a difference)
> 
> Decode Mode: Auto (when switching to PCM no sound at all)
> 
> 
> With these settings the 3808 shows "DOLBY D + PLIIx" instead of "DOLBY TRUEHD".



dont all toshiba players decode the audio internally and send it out as multi channel. meaning the receiver will see it as that, even though its True HD. i could be wrong though. later.

_edit: my bad the a35 is the one that will send bitstream. so, i am no help







._


----------



## bcab17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13199696
> 
> 
> UPnP enabled on your router? Have you verified network settings on the receiver and no conflict with other devices on your network?



Sorry, there's a whole lot I DON"T know about networking, so all UPnP means to me is "Universal Plug N Play", and I know that my router has it enabled (because I asked a Linksys tech about it), but I have no idea where to find it and how to shut it off. Why does UPnP need to be disabled ? It sounds like a good thing. Also, does it only exist in the router or does it need to be disabled on the wireless bridge, too?


----------



## ruarmani

I have just bought 3808 today. Still looking for speakers. But I have one question so far. Store manager told me that I could stream video from computer using ethernet. I doubt it is possible. Is it?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcab17* /forum/post/13222598
> 
> 
> Sorry, there's a whole lot I DON"T know about networking, so all UPnP means to me is "Universal Plug N Play", and I know that my router has it enabled (because I asked a Linksys tech about it), but I have no idea where to find it and how to shut it off. Why does UPnP need to be disabled ? It sounds like a good thing. Also, does it only exist in the router or does it need to be disabled on the wireless bridge, too?



Some have reported disabling UPnP on the network router to resolve network connectivity problems with the receiver. Don't no why.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13222789
> 
> 
> I have just bought 3808 today. Still looking for speakers. But I have one question so far. Store manager told me that I could stream video from computer using ethernet. I doubt it is possible. Is it?



The 3808 does not stream video by itself but you can attach another device like a PS3 and stream video from what I have read. An IPOD adapter can also be attached to the 3808 and video displayed from the IPOD on the 3808.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13220727
> 
> 
> I still can not get my 3808 to accept Dolby TrueHD audio. My A35 settings:
> 
> Digital Audio Output: Bitstream (manual says use this for TrueHD)
> 
> Digital Out HDMI: Auto
> 
> Digital Direct Audio Mode: High bitrate audio enabled
> 
> Dynamic Range Control: Auto



Did you actually select the TrueHD track on the disc? You have to do this with every TrueHD disc!


Also, set your Dynamic Range to OFF. Otherwise certain movies like Transformers will get compressed.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13222789
> 
> 
> I have just bought 3808 today. Still looking for speakers. But I have one question so far. Store manager told me that I could stream video from computer using ethernet. I doubt it is possible. Is it?



I too would like to know if this is possible. I don't have my 3808ci set up with the network just yet but, if you can get internet music streaming and computer streams through the ethernet port, will video work also? I'm thinking about putting a LOT of movies on my main computer and instead of streaming them through my PS3 to the Denon, it would be great to just stream them straight to the Denon and bypass the PS3.


----------



## average_joe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sgapper* /forum/post/13213907
> 
> 
> Thanks average joe - I'm sure it's something to do with the port settings. I'm running xp home on all PC's and have disabled the Windows firewall on all PC's, relying on the wireless modem router's firewall for security. But I'm not sure how to go from here - could you help further?
> 
> Thanks, Steve



Well, if the software firewall is not running on the media player PCs that are not being seen, you may have a different issue. Your router's hardware firewall could be an issue, but in my experience they are generally pretty smart and don't restrict traffic among adresses on the local network side, just from the internet to local network side.


Have you done the following on the PCs with the issues? In Media Player, hit F1 for Help. Use the Index tab, type "sharing" and under the sharing topic select "overview". Follow the steps here to ensure your devices are set up properly. If those steps do not clear up the issue and you do want to try opening ports on your router, the information on the port numbers that need to be opened is in the Media Player help files under the "sharing"->"using" topic. My gut tells me your issue is probably here in the Media Player sharing options.


To open up ports on your router you will need the IP address of your router. This address should be in your router documentation or available on your router manufacture's web site. Type that IP address into your web browser to view your routers administration menus. Each router's menus are a little different, but you should find the option to open ports. Good Luck.


----------



## electronleaker

VIDEO GAMERS:


If your connected and assigned correctly try playing with the video scaler to get video output. On pg 30 of the owners manual, it's the A-H, H-H, off functionality. This may or may not be helpful. I would set it up on a source not used, ie DVD or TV/SAT, turn the source knob to that function/source and play around with that scaler a little. It helped me with getting my PS3 to output proper video to my LCD. Though, that was a HDMI input to HDMI output. Hopefully this helps someone out there.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13210128
> 
> 
> Here's my challenge:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get a Vtech Vsmile working through the Denon 3808CI. Problem is, it doesn't seem to work. I think the Denon 3808 is not handling the analog to digital video conversion. Someone explained to me before the reason the VCR fast forward display doesn't work is because the Denon can't handle the signal conversion when the VCR is in fast forward mode. I imagine this VTECH Vsmile is displaying video in such a way that that is similar. I am only running HDMI and Component to my wall mounted TV so running another red/white/yellow cable is not an option I want to bother with. Any suggestions? Any cheap analog to digital converters?
> 
> 
> thanks



My son also has a VTECH Vsmile, if I can pry the wife from the tv I'll see what I can figure out. My son has his hooked up to a 13" so he can play it whenever he wants. I'll try to find some time to tinker with it and see what I can find out for you.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13223169
> 
> 
> Did you actually select the TrueHD track on the disc? You have to do this with every TrueHD disc!
> 
> 
> Also, set your Dynamic Range to OFF. Otherwise certain movies like Transformers will get compressed.



You do with Warner titles. Universal titles default to TrueHD instead of DD+ like Warner.


----------



## CFOPRO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ToddBelott* /forum/post/12419096
> 
> 
> I have a 4308ci and posted in that forum with no awnsers . Anyone here using optoma H79 projector with one of these receivers? I can not get any picture or gui screen, just alot of colored snow.. Tried monoprice HDMI cable then got a bluejeans cable and still no picture. Tried cables with sony xbr tv and they both work. I just replaced my denon AVR 4806 and it worked fine with that receiver. Tried shuting off scaler in menu, different aspect , color space and nothing worked. Hooked it back up to AVR 4806 and it works fine. Anyone ? I am Using denon 2910 ,Xbox 360,PS3, all hooked up threw hdmi. I called denon and they told me to switch to component cables. Thats just what I got this receiver for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apperently its not hdmi compatible with my optoma H79 projector but it works fine with my old AVR 4806 with hdmi to dvi into projector.



Todd,


Just noticed your post when I searched the 3808 Forum for "Optoma". I have just purchased a 3808CI for use with my Optoma H78DC3 (very similar to your H79) and cannot get the receiver to pass the HDMI signal to the PJ. Were you able to resolve this problem? If so, what did you do? Thanks for your help.


Stephen Hughes


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ekrueger* /forum/post/13215695
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just received my new 3808, and it looks awesome so far. Did the firmware update, so that's done. We're in the process of remodeling some of the HT room, so in the interim, I've used the HDMI audio -> TV (instead of the Amp), so that I can move all the speakers out of the room.
> 
> 
> I've got a PS3 hooked up to the HDP input (HDMI), and a DVD player hooked up (svideo/digital coax audio). Video/Audio appear through the TV without issue for the PS3, however, for the DVD player, I don't get audio output to the TV (just video). Is it the case that the audio has to start on the HDMI input before it can be output to the TV, or did I miss an additional setting to make this happen? Not a huge deal, since it's a temporary situation, but would be great if it worked.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> 
> Erick



Try looking at the decode mode of your DVD player input. There are 3 options I think. For my HD DVD, there is no sound when the setting is on PCM. Auto setting should work.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13223264
> 
> 
> My son also has a VTECH Vsmile, if I can pry the wife from the tv I'll see what I can figure out. My son has his hooked up to a 13" so he can play it whenever he wants. I'll try to find some time to tinker with it and see what I can find out for you.



Thanks, if you find a solution to this you will be my hero as I don't want to take down a wall mounted TV just to fish composite cables (which I thought I'd never need) through the wall.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13223169
> 
> 
> Did you actually select the TrueHD track on the disc? You have to do this with every TrueHD disc!
> 
> 
> Also, set your Dynamic Range to OFF. Otherwise certain movies like Transformers will get compressed.



@ aaronwt & rynberg


I don't think I saw an audio option where you can select Dolby TrueHD on Happy Feet. Elizabeth The Golden Age is Universal, I think, and I also used it and no Dolby TrueHD. Maybe I did not try hard enough as I was focusing more on the hardware side of things. I will look at HD DVD disc options again when I get home.


----------



## pedejac

Can anybody tell me if there is any difference between a Denon AVR-3808 bought in Europe versus a AVR-3808 CI bought in the US besides the obvious 230v/50hz vs 110v/60hz? Is there any difference related to PAL / NTSC for example upscaling limitations?


Thanks, I live in Norway, but can save a lot by getting a 3808 in the States...


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/13221961
> 
> 
> If you are asking if the PRO allows you invert phase on speakers..the answer is no...there is no option for that in the software.



No, I meant correcting for phase shift. When you have a DSP that already breaks the signal into a number of bands to apply a gain to each band it's easy to also apply a delay. Obviously the delay can't be less than one sample interval, but that should be good enough. Since there's already a sweep-based profiler to generate the gain curve it shouldn't be too hard to also generate a companion phase/delay curve. However, you would want a trained professional to review it before installation to make sure it looks reasonable for the type of equipment used (active crossovers etc). That's why I thought it might, conceivably, be included in the pro kit.


----------



## electronleaker

VTECH Vsmile users, here's what I found:


Attached to both Ipod input and v.aux on front panel show same results.

Sound works, no video output over HDMI. I don't have component (RGB) hooked up to my tv from the Denon. Played with scaling (A-H,H-H and off), didn't help at all. Hooked up directly to my tv, video works.


I called VTECH support and was told there is NO set resolution output for the console. It's self adjusting for the size of tv you have. I don't believe that at all. Also told to hold the "ON" power button on the console with no power to the console, ie batteries or ac adaptor, for about a minute to reset the console. I tried this and reconnected to v.aux on the denon, no joy on video again.


I tried to get a signal resolution out of my tv set when I hooked the console up to the tv, it won't display the input resolution. I can only assume it's 480i. I can say the graphics, when hooked up directly to my 46" 1080p sharp aquos, suck something aweful. Kinda hurts the eyes to tell you the truth.


I don't see why the Denon wouldn't upscale the signal and pass it out HDMI, maybe the signal isn't stable enough or is too low of a resolution, ie less than 480i. Unfortunately, it looks like only a direct connection to a tv will work.


Sorry guys.


----------



## kpdillon

Electronleaker, thanks for checking. I also tried with a component connection out the back of the 3808 to the TV and got no love. I suspect the reason it doesn't work is the same reason fast forwarding a VCR tape isn't displayed on the TV when hooked up to the 3808 then out via HDMI/Component to the TV. My last hope (very little) is to try this composite to svideo connector that I bought on monoprice.com. Maybe the 3808 will process the singnal differently and display the VTECH. I doubt it though. I guess it will just have to be used on a different TV.


I do believe this is the receiver not handling the analog to digital conversion and not the VTECH. Thanks for your efforts investigating this.


----------



## electronleaker

kpdillon,


Your welcome. I believe it has to do with the output resolution of the console itself, not necessarily the Denon. I think the output res of the console is less than 480, the graphics of the system surely make it seem this way. If so, it maybe too low of a res for the Denon to do anything with other than maybe just a straight pass through, but that doesn't help the situation any either. If it is an output resolution issue, I don't have high hopes the Denon can use it via s-video vers composite. For you though, I will keep my hopes higher than normal, good luck.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13228146
> 
> 
> Electronleaker, thanks for checking. I also tried with a component connection out the back of the 3808 to the TV and got no love. I suspect the reason it doesn't work is the same reason fast forwarding a VCR tape isn't displayed on the TV when hooked up to the 3808 then out via HDMI/Component to the TV. My last hope (very little) is to try this composite to svideo connector that I bought on monoprice.com. Maybe the 3808 will process the singnal differently and display the VTECH. I doubt it though. I guess it will just have to be used on a different TV.
> 
> 
> I do believe this is the receiver not handling the analog to digital conversion and not the VTECH. Thanks for your efforts investigating this.



Yep, my TV 480i connected via component cables to the 3808. VCR connected composite to the 3808. FF of VCR the TV blanks out showing bar noise. When trying the VCR on screen menu the menu shows briefly then bar noise and blank display. Other then not being able to view the VCR on screen menu or see the VCR tape FF the 3808 shows the tape playing.


Seems to be a conversion issue. Possible workaround to connect the VCR to the 3808 via SVideo conversion cable (my VCR is composite only) and an SVideo cable from the 3808 to the TV. I don't feel like dragging my 3808 out of the cabinet to try. Or of course connect the VCR video out directly to the TV.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13228533
> 
> 
> Seems to be a conversion issue. Possible workaround to connect the VCR to the 3808 via SVideo conversion cable (my VCR is composite only) and an SVideo cable from the 3808 to the TV. I don't feel like dragging my 3808 out of the cabinet to try. Or of course connect the VCR video out directly to the TV.



I only have component and HDMI running through my wall, so unless I unmount the TV, svideo or composite to the TV is not really a good option for me. I also tried connecting the VTECH through the VCR, but that didn't work. My VCR is composite out only anyway but OSD menu works. I think Electronleaker is spot on, the Denon needs at least a minimum signal to process and handle the conversion.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13228726
> 
> 
> I only have component and HDMI running through my wall, so unless I unmount the TV, svideo or composite to the TV is not really a good option for me. I also tried connecting the VTECH through the VCR, but that didn't work. My VCR is composite out only anyway but OSD menu works. I think Electronleaker is spot on, the Denon needs at least a minimum signal to process and handle the conversion.



Yes I agree Electronleaker spot on. Page 8 users manual mentions 'non- standard' video signal 3808 video conversion may not function.

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf 


So my VCR on screen menu and FF function not seen by the 3808 video converter as standard video signal. 3808 OSD menu works also with my VCR. Just no VCR FF displaying or VCR on screen menu displaying through 3808 video conversion. I want a refund







(for the VCR)










Edit: another possible work around to run the output of the '480i' device through another video converter device and connect to the 3808 same as TV connected to the 3808 turning off the 3808 video converter. Something like this with my configuration (not worth trying for my VCR to get VCR on screen menu display and viewing of FF, better off trying same connections from VCR to 3808 and 3808 to TV or connect VCR directly to the TV):

http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio-.../prod1362.htmlThere are cheaper converters out there, who knows if this one or others will work for your particular device.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13222789
> 
> 
> I have just bought 3808 today. Still looking for speakers. But I have one question so far. Store manager told me that I could stream video from computer using ethernet. I doubt it is possible. Is it?



The 3808 cannot stream video. You need some kind of media extender such as an Xbox 360, PS3 or one of the other products out there such as the Netgear EVA8000, D-Link DSM series, etc.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13223253
> 
> 
> VIDEO GAMERS:
> 
> 
> If your connected and assigned correctly try playing with the video scaler to get video output. On pg 30 of the owners manual, it's the A-H, H-H, off functionality. This may or may not be helpful. I would set it up on a source not used, ie DVD or TV/SAT, turn the source knob to that function/source and play around with that scaler a little. It helped me with getting my PS3 to output proper video to my LCD. Though, that was a HDMI input to HDMI output. Hopefully this helps someone out there.



On that note--here is an interesting observation I noticed when viewing output from a Wii (set at 480p widescreen in the Wii setup menu, connected via component to 3808, HDMI resolution on the 3808 set to 1080i, output on both HDMI and component outs to a Panny 768p 50" plasma):


With i/p Scaler set to "A to H", the Wii output is slightly pillarboxed (roughly a dozen pixels, give or take a few, on each side...but the image itself isn't cropped) when viewing on the HDMI output (i.e., HDMI input on the Panny), but fills the entire screen when I switch to the component output (i.e., component input on Panny); however, when I disable the i/p Scaler (i.e., set it to "Off") there is no pillarboxing whatsoever when on HDMI output (component remains unchanged).


Any ideas as to why the 3808 scaler apparently is causing this to happen?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13228086
> 
> 
> VTECH Vsmile users, here's what I found:
> 
> 
> Attached to both Ipod input and v.aux on front panel show same results.
> 
> Sound works, no video output over HDMI. I don't have component (RGB) hooked up to my tv from the Denon. Played with scaling (A-H,H-H and off), didn't help at all. Hooked up directly to my tv, video works.



Forgive me if you've already checked, but did you see if the following was set:


Source Select -> (Source Name Input for device connected via composite/component) -> Other -> Video Select -> Off


IIRC if it's set to "Off" then there is no video output over HDMI for components connected to the 3808 via composite (and component, for that matter). I mention this because I have a PS2 connected to the 3808 via component, and I can view its output over HDMI...unless I disable Video Select as described above...in which case, I have to switch to component input on my Panny (I have both HDMI and Component 1 outs on the 3808 connected to my Panny's HDMI and component inputs respectively) in order to view the PS2 video output. This happens whether I have i/p Scaler set to "A to H" or "Off" (I don't use "A to H & H to H" since I don't want the 3808 to mess with my HDMI input signals).


I'm guessing that the above might be the issue, since the key is your observation about "no video output *over HDMI*"; then again, perhaps the 3808 may indeed have issues handling the upconverting of 480i signals being fed to it via composite, for output via HDMI?


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13229694
> 
> 
> On that note--here is an interesting observation I noticed when viewing output from a Wii (set at 480p widescreen in the Wii setup menu, connected via component to 3808, HDMI resolution on the 3808 set to 1080i, output on both HDMI and component outs to a Panny 768p 50" plasma):
> 
> 
> With i/p Scaler set to "A to H", the Wii output is slightly pillarboxed (roughly a dozen pixels, give or take a few, on each side...but the image itself isn't cropped) when viewing on the HDMI output (i.e., HDMI input on the Panny), but fills the entire screen when I switch to the component output (i.e., component input on Panny); however, when I disable the i/p Scaler (i.e., set it to "Off") there is no pillarboxing whatsoever when on HDMI output (component remains unchanged).
> 
> 
> Any ideas as to why the 3808 scaler apparently is causing this to happen?



I have a Sony KDL52XBR4. I never saw any benefit in using the scaler in the Denon 3808. Probably b/c the TV handles the scaling just fine, so I leave it off for Wii and all other sources.


----------



## indianrider

I ordered my 3808 couple of hours ago from EE. Can't wait to get it. My swans are waiting desperately.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13228872
> 
> 
> Edit: another possible work around to run the output of the '480i' device through another video converter device and connect to the 3808 same as TV connected to the 3808 turning off the 3808 video converter. Something like this with my configuration (not worth trying for my VCR to get VCR on screen menu display and viewing of FF, better off trying same connections from VCR to 3808 and 3808 to TV or connect VCR directly to the TV):
> 
> http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio-.../prod1362.htmlThere are cheaper converters out there, who knows if this one or others will work for your particular device.



Yeah, I did look into converters, but for that amount of money I'd be better off taking the TV off the wall and running the composite cable that I probably should have run to begin with... Hindsight is always 20/20... Still probably not worth it for a vtech vsmile system that will probably look bad anyway on a current LCD TV.


----------



## electronleaker




toneman said:


> Forgive me if you've already checked, but did you see if the following was set:
> 
> 
> Source Select -> (Source Name Input for device connected via composite/component) -> Other -> Video Select -> Off
> 
> 
> IIRC if it's set to "Off" then there is no video output over HDMI for components connected to the 3808 via composite (and component, for that matter). I mention this because I have a PS2 connected to the 3808 via component, and I can view its output over HDMI...unless I disable Video Select as described above...in which case, I have to switch to component input on my Panny (I have both HDMI and Component 1 outs on the 3808 connected to my Panny's HDMI and component inputs respectively) in order to view the PS2 video output. This happens whether I have i/p Scaler set to "A to H" or "Off" (I don't use "A to H & H to H" since I don't want the 3808 to mess with my HDMI input signals).
> 
> 
> Good call but I did mess with the video select. I played with everything I could find, under HDMI settings and the source settings. Nothing would let the video through. As far as I'm concerned, the Vsmile outputs a less than 480i signal. It would be great if someone with one could verify this somehow. My tv "normally" tells me the input signals res when I select the input but oddly for this console, it doesn't tell me anything. It does show the picture, aweful as it is, but doesn't show the signal res. I tried really hard to get a solid answer out of the VTECH support as to what the resolution for output was, very slippery they are though. Google didn't come up with much either.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13230203
> 
> 
> I tried really hard to get a solid answer out of the VTECH support as to what the resolution for output was, very slippery they are though. Google didn't come up with much either.



I am also guessing that one of those Atari joysticks that you can buy at Walgreens for $5.99 that output to composite (usually loaded with 5-6 games like pacman, combat etc) probably would not work either through the Denon with a component/HDMI out to the TV.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13230261
> 
> 
> I am also guessing that one of those Atari joysticks that you can buy at Walgreens for $5.99 that output to composite (usually loaded with 5-6 games like pacman, combat etc) probably would not work either through the Denon with a component/HDMI out to the TV.



Walgreens has that! Hmmm... maybe no need for a PS3 then. Well maybe not, the Atari at Walgreens probably won't stream video







Heck if it did I would just plug it directly into the TV







It would look terrible but cheap!


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13230261
> 
> 
> I am also guessing that one of those Atari joysticks that you can buy at Walgreens for $5.99 that output to composite (usually loaded with 5-6 games like pacman, combat etc) probably would not work either through the Denon with a component/HDMI out to the TV.



Tried one on the front input of the 3808, got some kind of signal but I couldn't exactly tell you what was going on. The kids wanted to play with the thing at the time so I didn't spend anytime debugging, just found the side inputs on the TV (Samsung LN-T5265) and went straight into it instead.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13230302
> 
> 
> Walgreens has that! Hmmm... maybe no need for a PS3 then. Well maybe not, the Atari at Walgreens probably won't stream video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck if it did I would just plug it directly into the TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would look terrible but cheap!



I'll save you the hassle of a Walgreens trip and trade you the Atari Joystick for your PS3... I'll even throw in a couple of videos...










Geez, to think once I buy the PS3 that I'll be using up 3 of the 4 HDMI inputs on the 3808 already! Glad I ran that second HDMI cable through the wall to my TV so that I at least have two more HDMI's to use up... After my Vsmile experience with composite cables you can bet that I'll be looking for HDMI output on their next version.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13230398
> 
> 
> I'll save you the hassle of a Walgreens trip and trade you the Atari Joystick for your PS3... I'll even throw in a couple of videos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, to think once I buy the PS3 that I'll be using up 3 of the 4 HDMI inputs on the 3808 already! Glad I ran that second HDMI cable through the wall to my TV so that I at least have two more HDMI's to use up... After my Vsmile experience with composite cables you can bet that I'll be looking for HDMI output on their next version.



I hear ya!







No guarantee on video conversion. Any device I buy regardless of the connection type will get tested and if no play nice with the 3808 through to the TV back it goes (except for the VCR since it's long out of warranty and I don't really use it. Connected just in case I need to play a tape). Same thinking for a TV upgrade. Have to weigh the options as upgrades performed.


Don't have a PS3 yet. I would like to eventually stream movies though.







And of course have a blue ray player.


----------



## electronleaker

The PS3 is sure nice to have with this receiver and a nice tv. I show 7.1 input on the Denon even just on the main PS3 screen, ie no game or movie. I can't wait for this thing to get the DTS HD MA decoding ability! TruHD is awesome.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13230984
> 
> 
> The PS3 is sure nice to have with this receiver and a nice tv. I show 7.1 input on the Denon even just on the main PS3 screen, ie no game or movie. I can't wait for this thing to get the DTS HD MA decoding ability! TruHD is awesome.



I want mostly a video streaming device. The blue ray and games the PS3 has is a bonus.







Keeping my eye on the decoding abilities of current PS3 models.


----------



## indianrider

Guys who bought it from Steve @EE, are u happy? I bought 1 today. Just not happy that I will get it only next week. I thought expedited shipping meant I would get it in a day or two.


----------



## kpdillon

Captav's and Electronleaker, stop this talk about hooking up a PS3 to the Denon, my wallet is starting to burn a whole in my pocket again! So, like the Denon the PS3 is expected to get DTS HD MA added via firmware, right?


Captav, I agree - streaming Netflix movies through the PS3 hooked up to the Denon would be cool! I'd consider subscribing to that...


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13223742
> 
> 
> You do with Warner titles. Universal titles default to TrueHD instead of DD+ like Warner.



@rynberg & aaronwt


Yes, it works. Thanks for your help. There were two things that I missed. First the Warner disc's TrueHD option was in the language option and not in audio option. Second, the Dolby TrueHD symbol is so small that it probably worked on the Universal disc but I did not see it. The picture of 4308ci on the Denon website has dtsHD MA display where the sorround mode display is and was expecting the Dolby TrueHD display to be there on the 3808. I guess its different with 3808.


UPDATE - I read the manual some more and found that the sorround mode must be set to standard so it can display Dolby TrueHD on the sorround mode display. It also makes a lot of difference on the sound output! It did not sound as good as this when only the small Dolby TrueHD icon (on the decoder indicator) is on.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13222796
> 
> 
> Some have reported disabling UPnP on the network router to resolve network connectivity problems with the receiver. Don't no why.



I've been able to do all updates with UPnP enabled on my router. Have found situation between updates, though, where I've had to reset my IP settings as resets have "broken" the network. I shut off DHCP and hardcode all IP settings just to be safe.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13231489
> 
> 
> Captav's and Electronleaker, stop this talk about hooking up a PS3 to the Denon, my wallet is starting to burn a whole in my pocket again! So, like the Denon the PS3 is expected to get DTS HD MA added via firmware, right?
> 
> 
> Captav, I agree - streaming Netflix movies through the PS3 hooked up to the Denon would be cool! I'd consider subscribing to that...



I'm not understanding what your saying about the Denon getting DTS HD MA added via firmware. I understand it as, the Denon can receive both TruHD and DTS HD MA decoded or bitstream. Either way, the Denon is set up to handle anything. Am I missing something?


And yes, the PS3 is great for streaming things. So far, I've only got my two computers set up to the PS3 via wifi and streaming music, videos and pictures to the PS3 is a lot more interesting and fun to play with than I though. I'm sure the Netflix thing would be awesome also, I may have to look into that.


----------



## dloose

Just got this beast and was going to do an update before installing into my system. I reinitialized and tried to do an update per the web pages - but in Option Setup there is No Firmware update. I have a good hard wired ethernet connection and can ping the Denon? Anyone experienced this?


----------



## ruarmani

How is upscaling of NTSC and PAL? I am thinking about buying Oppo, but not sure which one to get. 980 model is capable of outputting 480i/576i through HDMI, so I thought that I can use 980 as transport and Denon can upscale to 720p. 981 has Faroudja chip and is known of great video upscaling and everybody recommends 981 for projectors and also if I need player for PAL playback. But why would I pay extra money for another Faroudja chip if I have one in 3808? The tech support guy from Oppo said their unit has great chip with excellent software, the software is what important but he was not sure about what Denon had. I don't Denon would have worse chip than Oppo 981. So I am confused a but about it. Also, can Denon pass native PAL signal through HDMI to projector without converting to NTSC? Projector is native NTSC/PAL and I don't see any reasons to convert original PAL to NTSC.


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13222805
> 
> 
> The 3808 does not stream video by itself but you can attach another device like a PS3 and stream video from what I have read. An IPOD adapter can also be attached to the 3808 and video displayed from the IPOD on the 3808.



Well I don't have any of these devices. I guess I will have to find the way around to hook up my computer to 3808 and watch videos.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13231430
> 
> 
> Guys who bought it from Steve @EE, are u happy? I bought 1 today. Just not happy that I will get it only next week. I thought expedited shipping meant I would get it in a day or two.



Ordered the 18th, got it the 22nd.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13232270
> 
> 
> Well I don't have any of these devices. I guess I will have to find the way around to hook up my computer to 3808 and watch videos.



I've had my desktop hooked up to my old Denon 2807 via a DVI-HDMI cable I got from monoprice. That worked. I also had it hooked up DVI-HDMI from desktop to my tv and digital coax to the 2807 and that worked. If your computer is close enough to your Denon, if your computer has a DVI output and if this is an easier way for you than racking your brain on getting streaming working via ethernet it just may work for ya. My desktop computer is about 16 feet from my home theater so it's not really something I did all the time, just every once in a while. Food for thought though.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13232085
> 
> 
> Just got this beast and was going to do an update before installing into my system. I reinitialized and tried to do an update per the web pages - but in Option Setup there is No Firmware update. I have a good hard wired ethernet connection and can ping the Denon? Anyone experienced this?



You might want to review first post 3808/4308/5308 firmware tracking thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13231489
> 
> 
> Captav's and Electronleaker, stop this talk about hooking up a PS3 to the Denon, my wallet is starting to burn a whole in my pocket again! So, like the Denon the PS3 is expected to get DTS HD MA added via firmware, right?
> 
> 
> Captav, I agree - streaming Netflix movies through the PS3 hooked up to the Denon would be cool! I'd consider subscribing to that...



It's got to be the way going forward rather then a bunch of disks laying around.


I think the PS3 has some limitations currently with format output. Electronleaker can maybe enlighten us


----------



## electronleaker

I've only played home videos of my kids from my computers via wifi through the PS3 to the Denon. I tried putting one of my burnt movies on my desktop (originally burned as a .ts file) but I'm having some troubles I'm working through now with it.


1) I can't even get my desktop to play a movie I previously burnt that I put on the computers hard drive. Plays straight from the disk fine but without the disk my desktop doesn't like .ts files I guess.


2) Need to find a program to change my .ts dvd's (about 600) to something that will play on the PS3 and on my computer.


These are the types of files playable on the PS3 that I could find:

http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...filetypes.html


----------



## Neurorad

Those members trying the VTech game - skip the Denon, go directly to the TV.


My children's Leapster game looks like a 200 x 200 matrix, well below 480p. But it works perfectly straight to the Sony KDL-40W3000 LCD. I use the TV remote to select the input.


But yeah, you'll have to pull your monitor off the wall to reach those composite hookups.


----------



## AP997S

My 3808 is on the UPS truck ready for delivery today.


I searched the thread but couldn't find the answer to this question.

*Can I check & install firmware w/o being connected to a monitor or display (ie. no GUI)?*


I wanted to take care of the firmware matter before I install the unit.


I don't have an Ethernet port (yet) in my 'theater'; hence my question.


Thanks . . . . .


----------



## dloose

This 3808 is my first HDMI receiver so this may be a very dumb question. Can the HDMI from the 3808 to a TV (Samsung HL-T5687) carry audio BACK to the receiver? I watch OTA sometimes and would like to have the audio off the 3808. I know I can do it with the optical out, but just wondered if the HDMI was bidirectional in this manner? I have not found a setting that might permit this.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13235670
> 
> 
> This 3808 is my first HDMI receiver so this may be a very dumb question. Can the HDMI from the 3808 to a TV (Samsung HL-T5687) carry audio BACK to the receiver? I watch OTA sometimes and would like to have the audio off the 3808. I know I can do it with the optical out, but just wondered if the HDMI was bidirectional in this manner? I have not found a setting that might permit this.



No, that HDMI on your TV is a receiver only.


----------



## MikeFCS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13233056
> 
> 
> I've only played home videos of my kids from my computers via wifi through the PS3 to the Denon. I tried putting one of my burnt movies on my desktop (originally burned as a .ts file) but I'm having some troubles I'm working through now with it.
> 
> 
> 1) I can't even get my desktop to play a movie I previously burnt that I put on the computers hard drive. Plays straight from the disk fine but without the disk my desktop doesn't like .ts files I guess.
> 
> 
> 2) Need to find a program to change my .ts dvd's (about 600) to something that will play on the PS3 and on my computer.
> 
> 
> These are the types of files playable on the PS3 that I could find:
> 
> http://manuals.playstation.net/docum...filetypes.html



Here's a link to a forum that may answer your Q on a program to convert .ts files to other formats.

http://www.epic.dk/convert_dreambox_...vd_or_mpeg.php


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13235610
> 
> 
> My 3808 is on the UPS truck ready for delivery today.
> 
> 
> I searched the thread but couldn't find the answer to this question.
> 
> *Can I check & install firmware w/o being connected to a monitor or display (ie. no GUI)?*
> 
> 
> I wanted to take care of the firmware matter before I install the unit.
> 
> 
> I don't have an Ethernet port (yet) in my 'theater'; hence my question.
> 
> 
> Thanks . . . . .



Ethernet connection to network needed for firmware update.


See Denon firmware instruction links first post of Denon 3808/4308/5308 firmware tracking thread. You questions are answered in those instructions.


You may be able to use just the receiver display to perform the update.


----------



## HighAltHD

I'm a proud new owner of the 3808CI. I also got a new sub yesterday (Velodyne DD-12). I personally am liking the remote so far, and the GUI is awesome. I didn't play with my new toys too much last night because I was watching hockey (Avalanche beat the Flames in overtime







). Also, I'm waiting on monoprice to send me a longer network cable, so I haven't done any firmware updates. So far, it's great.


Geoff


----------



## AP997S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13236617
> 
> 
> Ethernet connection to network needed for firmware update.
> 
> 
> See Denon firmware instruction links first post of Denon 3808/4308/5308 firmware tracking thread. You questions are answered in those instructions.
> 
> 
> You may be able to use just the receiver display to perform the update.



I got an Ethernet connection in my office that I plan to use for the f/w update. Upon reading the the f/w thread and instructions it appears that status is on the 3808 'FL Display'; so the GUI isn't needed.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13236918
> 
> 
> I got an Ethernet connection in my office that I plan to use for the f/w update. Upon reading the the f/w thread and instructions it appears that status is on the 3808 'FL Display'; so the GUI isn't needed.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.



Yes think I remember reading another owner did the update without hooking up a monitor. The FL display is still 'GUI' just not as nice as monitor display


----------



## ronaldovdw

Hi,

somebody connected a PC to the AVR3808.

I want to play JPEGs/movies/MP3 on my PC, connected via the 3808 to the TV. Is this possible? My PC graph card has an additional SVideo output which I want to use (no additional HDMI output that I can use. Can I use the VCR/Ipod input on the 3808 or what is recommended?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13230203
> 
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, the Vsmile outputs a less than 480i signal. It would be great if someone with one could verify this somehow.



electron--let me see if I have any better luck, as I actually do own a Vsmile...


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeFCS* /forum/post/13236236
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a forum that may answer your Q on a program to convert .ts files to other formats.
> 
> http://www.epic.dk/convert_dreambox_...vd_or_mpeg.php



Thanks for the link. I downloaded it today around 10am. I had the Bourne Supremacy on my computer as a .ts file already. So I followed the steps and about 2.5 hours later I canceled it. It looked like it had run into some kind of failing loop. It hit that loop at about 2 hours into the transfer. Wow this program is sloooow. I'm reattempting it with another movie, The Prophecy. So far it's been at it for about 40 minutes and it's about 63% done. I'm not looking to keep and use this program, way too slow for my taste. It takes me 15 minutes to rip a dvd, about 13 minutes to burn one and this transfer time is just too long.


Are there any other ways to take a .ts file on my computer and transfer it into a useable file type for both a computers WMP11 and the PS3?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13238905
> 
> 
> electron--let me see if I have any better luck, as I actually do own a Vsmile...



Great, I'm actually quite curious now as to what the actual output resolution is. Not that I would every hook it up to my main system, my son has his own tv for it. I look forward to what you can find out.


----------



## AP997S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13236966
> 
> 
> Yes think I remember reading another owner did the update without hooking up a monitor. The FL display is still 'GUI' just not as nice as monitor display



It's done . . . Connected it to my router and powered it up. I just used Internet Explorer and went to the IP address the router assigned the 3808 and waala . . . a nice GUI appeared on my PC.


I downloaded the latest F/W (1.69) in about 35 minutes and now I'm ready to install in the theater'.


No drama at all!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13240231
> 
> 
> It's done . . . Connected it to my router and powered it up. I just used Internet Explorer and went to the IP address the router assigned the 3808 and waala . . . a nice GUI appeared on my PC.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the latest F/W (1.69) in about 35 minutes and now I'm ready to install in the theater'.
> 
> 
> No drama at all!










Check out the firmware tracking thread. Denmark and Germany owners report updating to firmware 1.70


----------



## Nickff

I am curious, what do most people think about allowing the 3808 to upscale? Do most of your prefer to just pass-through the video or let the unit upscale?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13240118
> 
> 
> Great, I'm actually quite curious now as to what the actual output resolution is. Not that I would every hook it up to my main system, my son has his own tv for it. I look forward to what you can find out.



No go--I hooked it up to the front/V.AUX input...no video output on either HDMI or component...messed w/ every single video/HDMI-related setting on the 3808 I could think of, just like you did...still no dice.


Interesting observation...or perhaps nothing worth mentioning, seeing how I wasn't able to get the Vsmile to output on the 3808's component out--I'm guessing that the 3808's scaler--as it applies to HDMI video output--is such that it apparently doesn't allow for a 480i signal to be output from its HDMI output. I say this because if you drill down to: *Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> Resolution*, the (only) choices are: Auto, 480p/576p, 1080i, 720p, and 1080p (this assumes you have "i/p Scaler" set to anything other than "OFF")...so even if one were to hypothesize that perhaps by "dumbing" down the 3808's HDMI output to 480i thinking that'll get the Vsmile video output to work via HDMI output--there's no way to force it to output 480i via HDMI. But since there is no "option" to tell the 3808 to output 480i via HDMI, there's no way of finding out--in any case, it's all moot since I can't get a Vsmile video even on the component out.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13240925
> 
> 
> No go--I hooked it up to the front/V.AUX input...no video output on either HDMI or component...messed w/ every single video/HDMI-related setting on the 3808 I could think of, just like you did...still no dice.
> 
> 
> Interesting observation...or perhaps nothing worth mentioning, seeing how I wasn't able to get the Vsmile to output on the 3808's component out--I'm guessing that the 3808's scaler--as it applies to HDMI video output--is such that it apparently doesn't allow for a 480i signal to be output from its HDMI output. I say this because if you drill down to: *Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> Resolution*, the (only) choices are: Auto, 480p/576p, 1080i, 720p, and 1080p (this assumes you have "i/p Scaler" set to anything other than "OFF")...so even if one were to hypothesize that perhaps by "dumbing" down the 3808's HDMI output to 480i thinking that'll get the Vsmile video output to work via HDMI output--there's no way to force it to output 480i via HDMI. But since there is no "option" to tell the 3808 to output 480i via HDMI, there's no way of finding out--in any case, it's all moot since I can't get a Vsmile video even on the component out.



I found the same thing going from composite video (single jack) to component. No 480i selection even though receiver is responsive with this configuration and setting selection using command3808


----------



## rec head

So I was lucky enough to return my xa2 before the 3o days ran out on it and couldn't decide on what BD player to go with. I settled on the ps3 because all of the other functions, especially video streaming, appeal to me. I haven't really had time to mess with it due to a lack of time and BD movies but can somebody please tell me what audio formats the ps3 currently outputs? I got the 3808 because it's hdmi 1.3 and love the sound of the uncompressed audio. I have looked around and all the articles I find are old. Thanks


----------



## Rezo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13241882
> 
> 
> So I was lucky enough to return my xa2 before the 3o days ran out on it and couldn't decide on what BD player to go with. I settled on the ps3 because all of the other functions, especially video streaming, appeal to me. I haven't really had time to mess with it due to a lack of time and BD movies but can somebody please tell me what audio formats the ps3 currently outputs? I got the 3808 because it's hdmi 1.3 and love the sound of the uncompressed audio. I have looked around and all the articles I find are old. Thanks



It outputs almost anything


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rezo* /forum/post/13242228
> 
> 
> It outputs almost anything



Incorrect. The PS3 CAN NOT bitstream any HD audio, such as Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD/Master. It can convert everything to PCM, EXCEPT DTS-HD/Master. A future firmware update may add DTS-HD/MASTER decoding, but as of today that does not exist.


Personally, the Panasonic BD30 works great with my 3808CI and can bitstream everything, besting the PS3 for Blu-Ray performance.


----------



## Toolatecrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13240231
> 
> 
> It's done . . . Connected it to my router and powered it up. I just used Internet Explorer and went to the IP address the router assigned the 3808 and waala . . . a nice GUI appeared on my PC.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the latest F/W (1.69) in about 35 minutes and now I'm ready to install in the theater'.
> 
> 
> No drama at all!



I would like to do the same thing. My 3808 is sitting in a box waiting for the room to be finished. How do you check the IP address ? From the front display somehow? Thanks


----------



## Ray**W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13231091
> 
> 
> I want mostly a video streaming device. The blue ray and games the PS3 has is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my eye on the decoding abilities of current PS3 models.



captavs - thanks for doing such a nice job on this thread and the firmware thread. Both provided terrific information that helped me get my 3808 up & running today (replacing a 3803).


Your comment above struck a chord with me. I have been chasing this media server thing for 5-6- weeks. I want to store/play music, pictures and video on my 58" plasma and use my 5.1 sound system as well. I have boiled my choice down to an HTPC, PS3 or the DirecTv HR-20 I currently have.


Tomorrow is network day and I may take a run at the HR-20 and Tversity to see what it looks like, although it is limited to music and pictures.


The PS3 is in the lead for a long term solution because it does everything I want AND I can play BluRay DVDs, surf the net and use a remote.


Anyhow - the point of this post is to share a thread at Home Theater Shack with you. Wonderfully detailed information on using the PS3 for what we want. Here it is: http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...tup-tests.html


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray**W* /forum/post/13242775
> 
> 
> captavs - thanks for doing such a nice job on this thread and the firmware thread. Both provided terrific information that helped me get my 3808 up & running today (replacing a 3803).
> 
> 
> Your comment above struck a chord with me. I have been chasing this media server thing for 5-6- weeks. I want to store/play music, pictures and video on my 58" plasma and use my 5.1 sound system as well. I have boiled my choice down to an HTPC, PS3 or the DirecTv HR-20 I currently have.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is network day and I may take a run at the HR-20 and Tversity to see what it looks like, although it is limited to music and pictures.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is in the lead for a long term solution because it does everything I want AND I can play BluRay DVDs, surf the net and use a remote.
> 
> 
> Anyhow - the point of this post is to share a thread at Home Theater Shack with you. Wonderfully detailed information on using the PS3 for what we want. Here it is: http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...tup-tests.html



Hey thanks very much. I have put much time and effort into the firmware tracking thread. Appreciate the link! I agree the PS3 is very enticing. BTW I upgraded from a 3600 so it was really night and day going to a 3808


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray**W* /forum/post/13242775
> 
> 
> captavs - thanks for doing such a nice job on this thread and the firmware thread. Both provided terrific information that helped me get my 3808 up & running today (replacing a 3803).
> 
> 
> Your comment above struck a chord with me. I have been chasing this media server thing for 5-6- weeks. I want to store/play music, pictures and video on my 58" plasma and use my 5.1 sound system as well. I have boiled my choice down to an HTPC, PS3 or the DirecTv HR-20 I currently have.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is network day and I may take a run at the HR-20 and Tversity to see what it looks like, although it is limited to music and pictures.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is in the lead for a long term solution because it does everything I want AND I can play BluRay DVDs, surf the net and use a remote.
> 
> 
> Anyhow - the point of this post is to share a thread at Home Theater Shack with you. Wonderfully detailed information on using the PS3 for what we want. Here it is: http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...tup-tests.html



Thanks for the link. I read over it and I'll give it a try tomorrow while I'm home. Seems very simple and I see no reason why it wouldn't work. Though I'm not using an external USB drive, just my desktop via WIFI to the PS3. Seems like 1TB internal hard drives are only about $250 on new egg and that's only going to get cheaper over time. Either way I'll post my findings. Thanks again.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13240346
> 
> 
> I am curious, what do most people think about allowing the 3808 to upscale? Do most of your prefer to just pass-through the video or let the unit upscale?



I have found no benefit in upscaling with the 3808, pass thru works great and I get a beautiful picture... Of course I have a new LCD TV that seems to do the display just fine so maybe the scaler would be useful for some displays, just not mine.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13240118
> 
> 
> Great, I'm actually quite curious now as to what the actual output resolution is. Not that I would every hook it up to my main system, my son has his own tv for it. I look forward to what you can find out.



My composite to svideo adapter came today. As expected that didn't do anything... Guess I'm going to have to put the VSMILE aside and buy a PS3. Bummer.


----------



## electronleaker

kpdillon


Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you on the Vsmile front. I was thinking good thoughts for you. Though I guess it worked out for you on a different front, you get to upgrade to a PS3 now, what an upgrade that's gonna be!!


----------



## kpdillon

Thanks for pulling for me electronleaker. It seriously is not a big deal but it would be nice to know the technical reason it doesn't work. I suspect that it would be the same on the Yamaha 3800 (comparable model and others). When I had that unit before I switched to the Denon I noticed that FF on the VCR wouldn't display there either... So that leaves me suspect that it's technically challenging to convert a certain analog signal over to component/HDMI.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13243537
> 
> 
> Thanks for pulling for me electronleaker. It seriously is not a big deal but it would be nice to know the technical reason it doesn't work. I suspect that it would be the same on the Yamaha 3800 (comparable model and others). When I had that unit before I switched to the Denon I noticed that FF on the VCR wouldn't display there either... So that leaves me suspect that it's technically challenging to convert a certain analog signal over to component/HDMI.



Interesting about the Yamaha having same issue with FF on the VCR. I suppose all the video conversion goes through either the ABT1010 on the Yamaha or the Faroudja DCDi on the Denon:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=973812 


A technical challenge as you say... for either one of these video processing chips.


Probably one of those standalone video converters works better







Then again perhaps there are more expensive video processing chips that will.


Thanks for the insight kpdillon


Do you get your on screen VCR menu to display through the Denon? Mine appears for a moment and screen goes blank.


----------



## AP997S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toolatecrew* /forum/post/13242498
> 
> 
> I would like to do the same thing. My 3808 is sitting in a box waiting for the room to be finished. How do you check the IP address ? From the front display somehow? Thanks



You simply 'log' on to router using it's IP address and then look at either it's log or status for the IP address assigned to the 3808. You'll spot it easily since it'll have the associative MAC (Media Access Control) address of your 3808. Your MAC address is on a label on the back panel and on the box.


The only thing you need to do is connect the 3808 to a router port and power it (3808) up. Once it's up you enter the 3808 IP adddress into Internet Explorer and you'll get a pretty user friendly GUI on your PC screen. If I recall the F/W update routine is in Manual Setup under Option 3 .


The 3808 FL panel provides the status and time remaining of the F/W update.


Good Luck!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13243595
> 
> 
> Do you get your on screen VCR menu to display through the Denon? Mine appears for a moment and screen goes blank.



Yes, surprisingly enough the VCR OSD works, and it is an older model VCR with only composite out. If I recall, the VCR menu is just white text with a solid blue background (Sonly) that fills up the whole screen (nothing fancy)... The only thing the OSD lets me do is set the time and I think it allows me to set some VCR+ numbers but that's like having a screen door on a submarine (useless).


It had been about a week since I listened to any music on my Denon... So last night I switched over to net/usb and played a few mp3's off of my computer... It sounded so good! So very clean! This is not the first time it has surprised me like this either... I just love this Denon! I love the fact that I can go a few days without listening to it, then come back to it and be wow'd by it as if I'm listening to it for the first time!


Cheers to my fellow Denon 3808 owners, we have a darn nice AVR!


----------



## AP997S

Correct me if I'm wrong . . .


On the 3808, running in 5.1 mode, you only have a single (2 channel) amp that's available as Zone 2 (or Zone 3) via the 'Surround Back Speaker Jacks'. The speaker jacks labeled 'Surround B' aren't assignable to any other zone other than 'Main'.


Is this correct?


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13243595
> 
> 
> Do you get your on screen VCR menu to display through the Denon? Mine appears for a moment and screen goes blank.



Is your VCR's OSD predominantly black? Or perhaps white?


If so this is probably the s-video dropout issue I've reported.


Could you add the issue to your firmware tracking list?


What I'm seeing is that when fairly often when the screen goes to black during commercials the entire a/v processing for a source drops out and has to re-sync. So not only do you hear a nasty pop if you're watching via S-Video or Composite, but there's an even nastier re-sync period that occurs on the HDMI or Component outputs for the source.


Simply disconnecting the S-Video cable eliminates the issue. Changing processing options, however, does not help. It doesn't happen with every fade to black transition, and the screen does not have to be strictly all black.


It would make sense that the issue also occurs with composite.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonW747* /forum/post/13246630
> 
> 
> Is your VCR's OSD predominantly black? Or perhaps white?
> 
> 
> If so this is probably the s-video dropout issue I've reported.
> 
> 
> Could you add the issue to your firmware tracking list?
> 
> 
> What I'm seeing is that when fairly often when the screen goes to black during commercials the entire a/v processing for a source drops out and has to re-sync. So not only do you hear a nasty pop if you're watching via S-Video or Composite, but there's an even nastier re-sync period that occurs on the HDMI or Component outputs for the source.
> 
> 
> Simply disconnecting the S-Video cable eliminates the issue. Changing processing options, however, does not help. It doesn't happen with every fade to black transition, and the screen does not have to be strictly all black.
> 
> 
> It would make sense that the issue also occurs with composite.



From what I could tell the brief moment my VCR on screen menu displays it shows white on blue and a low res image. VCR output is to main zone. In the Denon users manual it mentions non standard signals the conversion won't work. The receiver is apparently seeing the signal as non standard when doing a FF or trying to display my VCR on screen menu.


Have you asked Denon about the Zone2 video sync dropout issue your experiencing?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13244689
> 
> 
> Yes, surprisingly enough the VCR OSD works, and it is an older model VCR with only composite out. If I recall, the VCR menu is just white text with a solid blue background (Sonly) that fills up the whole screen (nothing fancy)... The only thing the OSD lets me do is set the time and I think it allows me to set some VCR+ numbers but that's like having a screen door on a submarine (useless).
> 
> 
> It had been about a week since I listened to any music on my Denon... So last night I switched over to net/usb and played a few mp3's off of my computer... It sounded so good! So very clean! This is not the first time it has surprised me like this either... I just love this Denon! I love the fact that I can go a few days without listening to it, then come back to it and be wow'd by it as if I'm listening to it for the first time!
> 
> 
> Cheers to my fellow Denon 3808 owners, we have a darn nice AVR!



I agree. I don't even bother with CD's much anymore.


----------



## tvmack

I just received my Denon 3808 ci yesterday. What is the process for watching cable TV through the Denon. I read through the manual and dont see a "select source" for the monitor?


I dont have a cable box its going straight through the cable wire to the tv cant seem to figure it out.


Thanks!


----------



## Bmfr79

Well, I received my 3808CI today from 6ave and had to send it back. The receiver was actually leaning to one side in the box b/c the styrofoam packing in the Denon box was crushed all the way down to the bottom of the box. When I removed the receiver from the box and unwrapped the thin foam wrapping one of the feet was compeltely broken off of the bottom of the receiver.







The receiver WAS double boxed and packed with packing peanuts also. Imagine how hard this must have been dropped to crush the foam and break the foot off.







Hopefully they get it right the 2nd time. Now I have to wait for them to receive the other receiver back BEFORE they will send the replacement.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bmfr79* /forum/post/13247979
> 
> 
> Well, I received my 3808CI today from 6ave and had to send it back. The receiver was actually leaning to one side in the box b/c the styrofoam packing in the Denon box was crushed all the way down to the bottom of the box. When I removed the receiver from the box and unwrapped the thin foam wrapping one of the feet was compeltely broken off of the bottom of the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The receiver WAS double boxed and packed with packing peanuts also. Imagine how hard this must have been dropped to crush the foam and break the foot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they get it right the 2nd time. Now I have to wait for them to receive the other receiver back BEFORE they will send the replacement.



Sorry to hear this Bmfr,


I ordered mine (3808ci) from 6th Ave. as well it arrived yesterday in perfect condition. They gave me a deal of a lifetime so I was very pleased with their service. The receiver itself is going to take some time getting used to for this newbie. Far more advanced than what im used to.


----------



## Bmfr79

I'm glad to hear yours was fine. Good luck setting it up.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13247724
> 
> 
> I just received my Denon 3808 ci yesterday. What is the process for watching cable TV through the Denon. I read through the manual and dont see a "select source" for the monitor?
> 
> 
> I dont have a cable box its going straight through the cable wire to the tv cant seem to figure it out.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Would the answer to this be to have the cable TV line going through the cable/TV hdmi slot instead of the "monitor" hdmi ?


Anyone have this problem before?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13248184
> 
> 
> Would the answer to this be to have the cable TV line going through the cable/TV hdmi slot instead of the "monitor" hdmi ?
> 
> 
> Anyone have this problem before?




Yes, the HDMI Monitor is for the output from the Denon AVR to your "Monitor" or HDTV. Note the "OUT" to upper right of the MONITOR?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13248254
> 
> 
> Yes, the HDMI Monitor is for the output from the Denon AVR to your "Monitor" or HDTV. Note the "OUT" to upper right of the MONITOR?



Thanks BW this is how I have it hooked up now. Would you know how I can listen through my denon while watching cable TV directly hooked up to my TV without a cable box?


I dont see a source select for monitor to use with the denon receiver?


----------



## bwclark

"how I can listen through my denon while watching cable TV directly".....


You will select the source that you wish to listen to, ie AM/FM; XM tuner; NET radio, etc. There is no "monitor" to listen to your TV if your cable is connected directly to the TV. If you output from the TV to the Denon with a component cable then your source select will be that input ie Cable/TV Left, Right, etc.


----------



## JonW747




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13247684
> 
> 
> Have you asked Denon about the Zone2 video sync dropout issue your experiencing?



I brought it up in the DenonJeff thread, but I haven't actually called it in.


btw, it's not just Zone2, it just tends to happen when using Zone2 since you have to hook up s-video or composite inputs to use Zone2.


----------



## normand

So after reading for quite awhile, if it were to do over again, would you buy the 3808ci. What weaknesses do you find it has if any, compered to the Yamaha rxv-3800?

Thanks all.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ray**W* /forum/post/13242775
> 
> 
> captavs - thanks for doing such a nice job on this thread and the firmware thread. Both provided terrific information that helped me get my 3808 up & running today (replacing a 3803).
> 
> 
> Your comment above struck a chord with me. I have been chasing this media server thing for 5-6- weeks. I want to store/play music, pictures and video on my 58" plasma and use my 5.1 sound system as well. I have boiled my choice down to an HTPC, PS3 or the DirecTv HR-20 I currently have.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is network day and I may take a run at the HR-20 and Tversity to see what it looks like, although it is limited to music and pictures.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is in the lead for a long term solution because it does everything I want AND I can play BluRay DVDs, surf the net and use a remote.
> 
> 
> Anyhow - the point of this post is to share a thread at Home Theater Shack with you. Wonderfully detailed information on using the PS3 for what we want. Here it is: http://www.hometheatershack.com/foru...tup-tests.html



Ok, I've gotten this to work. It's actually quite easy. Takes about 10 minutes to get the movie onto my computer and about 1 minute to change the file type. Very quite and easy. Figuring out the commands to use in the command prompt was the hard part.


To actually change the file type, I had to make a new folder in the directory that my command prompt opened to by default. I didn't know how to navigate directories in command prompt. So made a "Movies" file in my c:documents and settings\\Aaron folder. That way when I opened the command prompt the "Movies" folder would show upon opening by default. Then:


1)type "cd Movies" to get into the Movies file to view the .vob files

2)type "ren movie1 movie2" to rename the file. ie "ren VTS_01_1.VOB TheDeparted.mpeg


That's it. Then I open a window for "my computer" and one for "my documents" to cut and paste the movie from my renaming folder to my video folder to be seen and played in WMP11 and so my PS3 will see the movie. The movies play just fine.


Now I just need to get a couple 1TB hard drives or wait till they double the current size to 2TB in one hard drive so I can hold my 600+ movie collection on my computer. This is some pretty cool stuff.


Some links to help navigate the command prompt:

http://www.c3scripts.com/tutorials/msdos/ 

http://commandwindows.com/command1.htm


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok this is a unique question I have of a problem. Every time I try to play the movie The Abyss I can only play it in either Pro Logic II or DTS neo. Those are my only two choices I'm given.

Ok a little info:I'm of course using my 3808 player is Toshiba's HD DVDA35, I have all the settings right that I know of(3808 on Auto detect,player is Auto also). I want to say that the 1st time I played it it was in DD but to tell you the truth I don't remember,now when the movie 1st starts the DD theme that comes on plays in DD but once the movie comes on it goes back to pro logicII or Neo (depending what I left it on last).

I'm posting it on here because I think it's the 3808(why I don't know) I've played over SD movies and they play fine.Just hoping someone can help me out finding out who the culprit is


----------



## ThePrisoner

I believe you have to bring up the menu on The Abyss and select the Dolby 5.1 track. I own The Abyss, the earlier DVD's always defaulted to Dolby 2.0 even though the studio logos & menus use 5.1


----------



## SpankyInChicago

For those using Command3808, just an FYI that I released another "unofficial" version. This fixes the NET/USB bug and I wanted to get it out right away so I haven't done a lot of testing.


It is not in the first post of the thread like the normal releases. Instead, it is attached to my most recent post in the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post13246247


----------



## stephenscott

I just purchased the 3808 and an just starting to work through setup etc.


I have the network hooked up to my computer can play my mp3 music, provided Media Player 11 is installed and it works ok.


Does anyone know if I can access Video from the Windows Media Player?


I do not have Windows Media Center installed on the computer.


Thanks


Stephen


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stephenscott* /forum/post/13250558
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 3808 and an just starting to work through setup etc.
> 
> 
> I have the network hooked up to my computer can play my mp3 music, provided Media Player 11 is installed and it works ok.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can access Video from the Windows Media Player?
> 
> 
> I do not have Windows Media Center installed on the computer.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Stephen



The 3808 does not stream video or display album art via Ethernet


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13249643
> 
> 
> I believe you have to bring up the menu on The Abyss and select the Dolby 5.1 track. I own The Abyss, the earlier DVD's always defaulted to Dolby 2.0 even though the studio logos & menus use 5.1



Ok thought so but on mine I only have the option of dolby surround in english or french!


----------



## indianrider

Bought my 3808. I am getting it tommorrow. Can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bmfr79* /forum/post/13247979
> 
> 
> Well, I received my 3808CI today from 6ave and had to send it back. The receiver was actually leaning to one side in the box b/c the styrofoam packing in the Denon box was crushed all the way down to the bottom of the box. When I removed the receiver from the box and unwrapped the thin foam wrapping one of the feet was compeltely broken off of the bottom of the receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The receiver WAS double boxed and packed with packing peanuts also. Imagine how hard this must have been dropped to crush the foam and break the foot off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they get it right the 2nd time. Now I have to wait for them to receive the other receiver back BEFORE they will send the replacement.



Sorry to hear about your problem. It may have been the one they originally sent me although I never pulled the receiver out of the box so didn't notice if the foot was broken. The styro was pretty much crushed and split down one side. Decided not to take a chance and sent it back. Took about a week to get another one shipped (they ran out of stock for a few days at the time.), but it eventually came and has been running fine. Even all of the firmware upgrades have goe well. Good luck.


----------



## stephenscott

Thanks, Does the 4306 ?


----------



## Adam_G




> Quote:
> So after reading for quite awhile, if it were to do over again, would you buy the 3808ci. What weaknesses do you find it has if any, compered to the Yamaha rxv-3800?
> 
> Thanks all.



Yes. In fact I did. I bought a second one to replace my 3805 in the bedroom. I haven't listened/played with the Yamaha so I can't comment.


----------



## tvmack

When watching HD channels I am noticing the Dolby Digital settings are "stuttering" during play. They will cut out and on every couple seconds. I was just watching "Lost" in HD and it started happening so I switched to other HD channels and same thing. Channels not in HD programming seem fine.


Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## ArthurL

It's the feed from the TV station, not the receiver.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ArthurL* /forum/post/13251656
> 
> 
> It's the feed from the TV station, not the receiver.



Hi Arthur,


Its happening on several local HD stations ? Has this been touched upon before with the 3808ci?


Thanks!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13251714
> 
> 
> When watching HD channels I am noticing the Dolby Digital settings are "stuttering" during play. They will cut out and on every couple seconds. I was just watching "Lost" in HD and it started happening so I switched to other HD channels and same thing. Channels not in HD programming seem fine.



- I'd bet any amount of money that it is the HD station and not the Denon. I had a Marantz SR7400 for 3 years before upgrading to the Denon 3808ci. Same exact issues. I have a DVR, so the stuttering is repeatable.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13251886
> 
> 
> - I'd bet any amount of money that it is the HD station and not the Denon. I had a Marantz SR7400 for 3 years before upgrading to the Denon 3808ci. Same exact issues. I have a DVR, so the stuttering is repeatable.



This is only happening with HD channels very odd. Standard format channels are fine with no problems. Are there any settings I might have wrong?


This is happening with several local HD stations. I know I remember some kind of stuttering problem a couple months ago in Dolby Digital sound, but that was supposed to be fixed with a firmware upgrade. I have up to 1.69 firmware.


----------



## tokerblue

What setting do you have the Denon on? Standard, Dolby Pro Logic IIx?


----------



## Nickff

I am trying to hook my 3808 up to my network via a slinglink powerline ethernet bridge. I get an IP address, but always get "connection failed." If I hardwire my 3808 directly to my router (25 ft. cord way in another room) it works fine.


----------



## drtoronto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13252116
> 
> 
> This is only happening with HD channels very odd. Standard format channels are fine with no problems. Are there any settings I might have wrong?
> 
> 
> This is happening with several local HD stations. I know I remember some kind of stuttering problem a couple months ago in Dolby Digital sound, but that was supposed to be fixed with a firmware upgrade. I have up to 1.69 firmware.





It was doing it to me as well only on hd chanels and im on bell expressvu also this never happened with my pioneer 94 our sony 5300 so this is something new for 3808 not the hd providers

jeff


ps i have mine on Dolby Pro Logic IIx


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13251564
> 
> 
> When watching HD channels I am noticing the Dolby Digital settings are "stuttering" during play. They will cut out and on every couple seconds. I was just watching "Lost" in HD and it started happening so I switched to other HD channels and same thing. Channels not in HD programming seem fine.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this problem?



Here's a couple ways to verify the problem isn't your Denon.


1. Record some HD broadcasts on a DVR if you have one so you can measure the cut out times and see if they're repeating at specific times.


2. Slap a DVD in that has DTS 5.1 and verify that doesn't cut in or out. If no, temperarily put that DVD player in your input that is currently taking your cable/sat/ota (whatever your receiving now) to verify it isn't the input itself on the Denon.


3. Slap a DVD in that has DD/DD+ 5.1 (different codec than DTS) and verify that doesn't cut in or out. If no, follow same example as step 2 to verify it isn't a codec issue and/or an input issue.


These steps should narrow down your problem to your set top box or 3808ci. I would put my money on your set top box. More than one HD channel cuting in and out but it all comes through one provider/set top box so that would explain all the HD channels cutting in and out.


Let us know what you come up with. Curious minds and future people with the same problem would like to know.


Good luck hunting.


----------



## kyle454

*well, I was watching the Spurs vs. Mavs game, and out of the blue...I Lost my On screen Display!









I have no volume display and no on screen menu display, everything else works fine...I checked and the text in the GUI menu is set to on and I tried the NTSC and PAL settings too, nada...any ideas or suggestions?










should I update my fw? I haven't yet...my unit is 2 months old








*


----------



## drtoronto

Kyle do the update eh


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13248945
> 
> 
> So after reading for quite awhile, if it were to do over again, would you buy the 3808ci. What weaknesses do you find it has if any, compered to the Yamaha rxv-3800?
> 
> Thanks all.



Yes, I would buy the 3808 again. The 2nd part of your post is... how should I say it nicely .... not well thought out. In other words, it is not likely that people would have purchased both of these AVRs so that they could answer your question with any merit. Think about it...


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13248368
> 
> 
> Would you know how I can listen through my denon while watching cable TV directly hooked up to my TV without a cable box?



Pick an unused music source, like XM, and connect the fixed line out from the TV to that L/R jack pair. Then configure that source on the 3808 to use the analog inputs, disabling all the digital choices. Finally, rename the source "TV Audio" or some such - this is just for display purposes on the front display.


Then, to watch TV, switch the TV to the tuner and press the corresponding source button on the 3808's remote (like XM if you chose that source).


If your TV has a digital audio out you can use that instead if you wish. I don't think analog cable has any surround features? So probably no benefit in doing that.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drtoronto* /forum/post/13252551
> 
> 
> It was doing it to me as well only on hd chanels and im on bell expressvu also this never happened with my pioneer 94 our sony 5300 so this is something new for 3808 not the hd providers
> 
> jeff
> 
> 
> ps i have mine on Dolby Pro Logic IIx



I have mine set on Pro logic as well.


Electron- I dont have a box for my cable it is wired direct to my TV.


I will check with it once I get home today and follow up. If anyone else has this stutter with HD channels please follow up on any corrections/settings to fix this if you would.


----------



## ArthurL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13251714
> 
> 
> Hi Arthur,
> 
> 
> Its happening on several local HD stations ? Has this been touched upon before with the 3808ci?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My 3808 isn't connected to my HD STB







and throughout the telecast of Lost the audio and video signal just kept stuttering.


----------



## Neurorad

I've had trouble the last week with 'stuttering' of video and audio, from the Comcast DVR.


However, my Denon isn't yet hooked up, so I'm pretty sure it's not the Denon. I blame Comcast.


----------



## Todd Scott

I'm exchanging my Onkyo 805 for a Denon 3808ci on Saturday. I've had two major failures with the 805 and I'm not about to try a third. I absolutely love the sound from the 805. I have read conflicting posts about which sounds better the 805 or the 3808. I sure hope I'm making a wise decision to ditch the 805 for the 3808 after 4 months of use. Is the power rating of the Denon with all channels driven? The input power rating is only 864W and 7 channels at 130W each is 910W.


----------



## JonW747

The power drops off with 7 channels driven, but it's still going to be decent with the 3808 (over 100W). Go search around for the S&V review. They spec'd out either the 3808 or the 4308. The 4308 has just 10 additional watts.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/13252957
> 
> *well, I was watching the Spurs vs. Mavs game, and out of the blue...I Lost my On screen Display!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no volume display and no on screen menu display, everything else works fine...I checked and the text in the GUI menu is set to on and I tried the NTSC and PAL settings too, nada...any ideas or suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should I update my fw? I haven't yet...my unit is 2 months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kyle454, mine has done this atleast once, just out of the blu. Try turning 'Standby' off and then back on. If no luck. Turn the Master switch off, wait a little and then back on. This Denon and my previous Denon can be quirky at times. It seems once you turn it on, it acts like a computer, resetting, initializing etc.


btw, i have yet to update to 1.69, so this has happened to me on 1.57 too.


----------



## drtoronto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13254226
> 
> 
> I have mine set on Pro logic as well.
> 
> 
> Electron- I dont have a box for my cable it is wired direct to my TV.
> 
> 
> I will check with it once I get home today and follow up. If anyone else has this stutter with HD channels please follow up on any corrections/settings to fix this if you would.



I think ill try a new post and see if anyone elses avr is doing this that should let us no if its our denons

jeff


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13255718
> 
> 
> I'm exchanging my Onkyo 805 for a Denon 3808ci on Saturday. I've had two major failures with the 805 and I'm not about to try a third. I absolutely love the sound from the 805. I have read conflicting posts about which sounds better the 805 or the 3808. I sure hope I'm making a wise decision to ditch the 805 for the 3808 after 4 months of use. Is the power rating of the Denon with all channels driven? The input power rating is only 864W and 7 channels at 130W each is 910W.



Welcome to the Denon club! I'm a former 905 owner, and I'm happy with my 3808! Certainly a worthwhile trade for me!


----------



## iknown

Hi,


I was an owner of Yamaha 3800 and now I bought a Denon 3808CI (I sold my Yamaha to my cousin). I always wanted to buy Denon but at that time somehow ended by buying Yamaha. Initially when I heard Denon 3808, I thought it was a little bit thin on the lower end. I think those issues are fixed with the firmware patches. Now I got the Denon and I am going to set up it in this weekend. I have some questions


1) I have a cable connection which outputs 1080i signals (through HDMI), someone mentioned that Denon's upscaling of 1080i to 1080P is having some problems. If that is the case, I would like to set the Denon to do a 'pass-thru'. Is that possible?


2) I do have other inputs (one DVD player which inputs 480P over component video, a satellite receiver which outputs 480i over S-Video). I would like to upscale these signals and just leave the 1080i from my cable (or anything using HDMI) as just 'pass-thru'. Is that possible? In Yamaha I was able to do that (Yamaha won't touch any HDMI inputs).


Thanking you in advance..


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13254673
> 
> 
> I've had trouble the last week with 'stuttering' of video and audio, from the Comcast DVR.
> 
> 
> However, my Denon isn't yet hooked up, so I'm pretty sure it's not the Denon. I blame Comcast.



Try resetting the DVR.

I keep mine [DVR] on all the time. Recently I was having an HDMI handshake issue when the TV & Denon were turned on. I reset the DVR and its working fine.

First try just turning off the DVR, if you are doing that now, then unplug the DVR, wait 30 seconds, and plug back in.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Does anybody use the Audessy feature? This is my second denon and though it sounds better than it did on the 2707 I still prefer it off. This adjust the individual sound curves for room enviroment right?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13256607
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Denon club! I'm a former 905 owner, and I'm happy with my 3808! Certainly a worthwhile trade for me!



Since you had the Onkyo model one up from me and you are happy with the 3808, it affirms my decision will be a smart move.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13257132
> 
> 
> Does anybody use the Audessy feature? This is my second denon and though it sounds better than it did on the 2707 I still prefer it off. This adjust the individual sound curves for room enviroment right?




Yes. I use Audessy Flat and think my system sounds great.


----------



## Dizzy49

I just upgraded from my Onkyo TX-NR901 to the Denon 3808ci. The PS3 sounds fantastic and looks great on my new Sammy 61" LED DLP.


I have a bit of an issue though. I have some old consoles (SNES and N64) and I have them hooked up via composite right now. I can hear the audio just fine, but I cannot get the video to display. I'm outputting video via HDMI to my Sammy. I went into the Denon menu and set the input (DVR) with the following:

Assign:

HDMI: NONE

Digital: NONE

Component: NONE

iPod Dock: NONE

Input Mode: Analog


I've got some cables on the way that will let me use S-Video, but I'm not confident that it will work either. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13256666
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was an owner of Yamaha 3800 and now I bought a Denon 3808CI (I sold my Yamaha to my cousin). I always wanted to buy Denon but at that time somehow ended by buying Yamaha. Initially when I heard Denon 3808, I thought it was a little bit thin on the lower end. I think those issues are fixed with the firmware patches. Now I got the Denon and I am going to set up it in this weekend. I have some questions
> 
> 
> 1) I have a cable connection which outputs 1080i signals (through HDMI), someone mentioned that Denon's upscaling of 1080i to 1080P is having some problems. If that is the case, I would like to set the Denon to do a 'pass-thru'. Is that possible?
> 
> 
> 2) I do have other inputs (one DVD player which inputs 480P over component video, a satellite receiver which outputs 480i over S-Video). I would like to upscale these signals and just leave the 1080i from my cable (or anything using HDMI) as just 'pass-thru'. Is that possible? In Yamaha I was able to do that (Yamaha won't touch any HDMI inputs).
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance..



iknown, welcome aboard. I think I recognize your name from the Yamaha 3800 thread because I started out with one of those units myself and ended up switching to the Denon 3808 before my 30 days was up. I am so glad I did!


#1, yes.


#2, Yes, you turn on the upscale feature then goto each input and specify if you want it processed or not. Sorry, I am not at my Denon so I can't give you the exact steps, but it is possible.


BTW, I didn't think the Yamaha 3800 was a bad unit, I just hadn't realized what I was missing until I tried out the 3808. Having compared the sound on both of them in detail, I think both sound great but the Denon is clearer on the sound and you definetly hear more detail!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13260498
> 
> 
> BTW, I didn't think the Yamaha 3800 was a bad unit, I just hadn't realized what I was missing until I tried out the 3808. Having compared the sound on both of them in detail, I think both sound great but the Denon is clearer on the sound and you definetly hear more detail!
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard!



I'm glad you mentioned this! I was also looking at the Yamaha 3800, but went with the 3808 as well. A co-worker has the Yahama 1800, and I guess he's happy with it. But its nice to hear someone with hands-on likes the 3808 better. I'm quite pleased myself!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy49* /forum/post/13260475
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from my Onkyo TX-NR901 to the Denon 3808ci. The PS3 sounds fantastic and looks great on my new Sammy 61" LED DLP.
> 
> 
> I have a bit of an issue though. I have some old consoles (SNES and N64) and I have them hooked up via composite right now. I can hear the audio just fine, but I cannot get the video to display. I'm outputting video via HDMI to my Sammy. I went into the Denon menu and set the input (DVR) with the following:
> 
> Assign:
> 
> HDMI: NONE
> 
> Digital: NONE
> 
> Component: NONE
> 
> iPod Dock: NONE
> 
> Input Mode: Analog
> 
> 
> I've got some cables on the way that will let me use S-Video, but I'm not confident that it will work either. Any help is appreciated!



Dizzy, we were discussing this earlier in this thread (maybe 2-3 pages back). A few of us were trying to get a VTECH VSMILE educational game system working through the Denon (input composite) output HDMI or component. Unfortunately this does not appear to be possible. So you will either have to connect directly to the TV or run a composite out cable from your Denon to the TV. While the Denon can convert a VCR play signal from composite to HDMI or component, we've noticed that it will blank out the screen during Frame fast forward and won't display the On screen menu on certain VCR's. We also believe this is not specific to the Denon, but of the technology itself. As I experienced the same behavior with the Yamaha 3800. Hope that helps. Best of luck.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13260522
> 
> 
> I'm glad you mentioned this! I was also looking at the Yamaha 3800, but went with the 3808 as well. A co-worker has the Yahama 1800, and I guess he's happy with it. But its nice to hear someone with hands-on likes the 3808 better. I'm quite pleased myself!



As long as you don't show your co-worker your Denon 3808, he will be very pleased with his Yamaha 1800.







You absolutely made the right choice.


----------



## Dizzy49




> Quote:
> Dizzy, we were discussing this earlier in this thread (maybe 2-3 pages back). A few of us were trying to get a VTECH VSMILE educational game system working through the Denon (input composite) output HDMI or component. Unfortunately this does not appear to be possible. So you will either have to connect directly to the TV or run a composite out cable from your Denon to the TV. While the Denon can convert a VCR play signal from composite to HDMI or component, we've noticed that it will blank out the screen during Frame fast forward and won't display the On screen menu on certain VCR's. We also believe this is not specific to the Denon, but of the technology itself. As I experienced the same behavior with the Yamaha 3800. Hope that helps. Best of luck.



Thanks for the reply. I tried to search the thread, but "upconvert" and "output" brings up quite a few results.


Well that really sucks that it won't upconvert the composite signal, even through it says it will







I wonder if I'll have better luck with S-Video. Has anyone tried that? If not, I'm expecting the cables next week and I'll give it a try and report.


Right now I've got it plugged directly into the TV, wow does it look bad, lol. What do you expect from a 16bit video source though.


----------



## kpdillon

I tried a composite to svideo converter that I purchased for $2.50 + shipping from moniprice.com. No love with that either. Sorry.


----------



## tvmack

So im going through the surround mode menu (3808ci) in the GUI and the "standard" option is no longer displayed as an option for some reason. I see the Dolby PLIIx isnt there either. Could be the dolby PLIIx isnt there b/c I dont have my back surround speakers hooked up, but what about the "standard" mode? Why wouldnt this be displayed in the menu?


I know it was there when I first started setting my playback sources when I first received it two days ago.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy49* /forum/post/13260475
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from my Onkyo TX-NR901 to the Denon 3808ci. The PS3 sounds fantastic and looks great on my new Sammy 61" LED DLP.
> 
> 
> I have a bit of an issue though. I have some old consoles (SNES and N64) and I have them hooked up via composite right now. I can hear the audio just fine, but I cannot get the video to display. I'm outputting video via HDMI to my Sammy. I went into the Denon menu and set the input (DVR) with the following:
> 
> Assign:
> 
> HDMI: NONE
> 
> Digital: NONE
> 
> Component: NONE
> 
> iPod Dock: NONE
> 
> Input Mode: Analog
> 
> 
> I've got some cables on the way that will let me use S-Video, but I'm not confident that it will work either. Any help is appreciated!



Just make sure you have "Video Convert" to ON for each source that you wish to convert from composite to HDMI. Should work. Some have had problems in the past, and had this set to on only to find by resetting it again it then worked properly!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13260686
> 
> 
> So im going through the surround mode menu (3808ci) in the GUI and the "standard" option is no longer displayed as an option for some reason. I see the Dolby PLIIx isnt there either. Could be the dolby PLIIx isnt there b/c I dont have my back surround speakers hooked up, but what about the "standard" mode? Why wouldnt this be displayed in the menu?
> 
> 
> I know it was there when I first started setting my playback sources when I first received it two days ago.



If it is not a Dolby audio source (ie station broadcast) then there will not be any STANDARD showing.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13260736
> 
> 
> If it is not a Dolby audio source (ie station broadcast) then there will not be any STANDARD showing.



Thanks BW,


If it was a station broadcast in dolby digital would it just override my mode anyway or would I have to have it set to standard? The reason why I ask is I was watching a DD broadcast last night and was getting a lot of "stuttering" from my 3808ci maybe b/c I had it set to dolby PLII ?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13260775
> 
> 
> Thanks BW,
> 
> 
> If it was a station broadcast in dolby digital would it just override my mode anyway or would I have to have it set to standard? The reason why I ask is I was watching a DD broadcast last night and was getting a lot of "stuttering" from my 3808ci maybe b/c I had it set to dolby PLII ?



Sure you can select any surround mode you wish...default is STANDARD for a Dolby signal.


The Denon will remember that surround mode you pick for the type of audio signal. So, once you select STANDARD for a dolby source it will repeat that mode again. ( PARAMETERS>AUDIO>SURR.PARAMETERS>AFDM>ON).


----------



## tjdmax

Just order a Denon 3808CI tonight should be here next week. I'm new to the site and it looks like there is a lot of good info on this unit. I just replaced our Tv with a new Sony 52" LCD and had to upgrade my old Denon AV receiver since it did not have any HDMI connections. I'm sure I'll be able to find the info I need on the site setting up the new equipment.


----------



## MikeFCS

Hey, got an Epik Conquest sub delivered today and what a beast !!!!!!


Have a quick question on connection..... The conquest has a left and right input (RCA). I am connecting it to a Denon 3808CI that according to the manual has a single RCA for the output to the sub. Do I need at 2 to 1 Y cable at the Denon end or is there a second RCA on it that I don't see listed.


Anyone have this setup?


Can NOT wait to hear this.


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## tokerblue

You don't need a Y cable. You can choose to use whichever input you want on the sub.


----------



## electronleaker

Your sub should have come with a manual. My Klipsch sub did and it said to hook up a single rca type line to the left rca connector on the sub. You can also get a y connector if you want, I've heard it makes no difference though.


----------



## Dizzy49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13260699
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have "Video Convert" to ON for each source that you wish to convert from composite to HDMI. Should work. Some have had problems in the past, and had this set to on only to find by resetting it again it then worked properly!



Yup, Video Convert is on, still no go










Tried setting it OFF, and back ON, and that didn't work either


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy49* /forum/post/13260475
> 
> 
> I just upgraded from my Onkyo TX-NR901 to the Denon 3808ci. The PS3 sounds fantastic and looks great on my new Sammy 61" LED DLP.
> 
> 
> I have a bit of an issue though. I have some old consoles (SNES and N64) and I have them hooked up via composite right now. I can hear the audio just fine, but I cannot get the video to display. I'm outputting video via HDMI to my Sammy. I went into the Denon menu and set the input (DVR) with the following:
> 
> Assign:
> 
> HDMI: NONE
> 
> Digital: NONE
> 
> Component: NONE
> 
> iPod Dock: NONE
> 
> Input Mode: Analog
> 
> 
> I've got some cables on the way that will let me use S-Video, but I'm not confident that it will work either. Any help is appreciated!




You should try to get it to work with your N64. That would have a higher resolution output than the Vsmile we were trying to get to work.


If that doesn't work then I think we have a valid issue to raise with Denon and maybe get resolved via a future firmware. The manual DOES say the 3808ci is capable of this action of upconverting signals from composite/component to HDMI for output. If they say the 3808ci can do it, I want that function then! I paid for it damn it.


So please do try to get your N64 to output from your Denon to the tv when you get everything up and running. Let us know what you find out one way or the other.


----------



## Dizzy49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13261242
> 
> 
> You should try to get it to work with your N64. That would have a higher resolution output than the Vsmile we were trying to get to work.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work then I think we have a valid issue to raise with Denon and maybe get resolved via a future firmware. The manual DOES say the 3808ci is capable of this action of upconverting signals from composite/component to HDMI for output. If they say the 3808ci can do it, I want that function then! I paid for it damn it.
> 
> 
> So please do try to get your N64 to output from your Denon to the tv when you get everything up and running. Let us know what you find out one way or the other.



Well the N64 and SNES use the same cable for output. I tried hooking up the N64, reset all the settings, and same result. Audio, no video.


Isn't there a Denon rep checking in on the forums? Maybe we can bring this up with him.


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13256318
> 
> 
> kyle454, mine has done this atleast once, just out of the blu. Try turning 'Standby' off and then back on. If no luck. Turn the Master switch off, wait a little and then back on. This Denon and my previous Denon can be quirky at times. It seems once you turn it on, it acts like a computer, resetting, initializing etc.
> 
> 
> btw, i have yet to update to 1.69, so this has happened to me on 1.57 too.



McGoogan, thanks! it worked

I turned off the Master switch , waited a little while and then turned it back on.

Presto!


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy49* /forum/post/13261294
> 
> 
> Well the N64 and SNES use the same cable for output. I tried hooking up the N64, reset all the settings, and same result. Audio, no video.
> 
> 
> Isn't there a Denon rep checking in on the forums? Maybe we can bring this up with him.



Yes, in a sticky at the top of the amps,receivers, and processors. DenonJeff is the rep in there. A call to denon themselves by all of use individually may be a better way to go about it though. Thanks for checking and reporting back. I'll put a call into Denon on Monday about my Vsmile not working this way. I would ask anyone else that has this issue with anything else, console or vcr, to place a call into Denon and make a formal complaint the 3808ci isn't working as per the manual. The more complaints they receive, the better chance they'll fix this issue in a firmware update.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13260529
> 
> 
> Dizzy, we were discussing this earlier in this thread (maybe 2-3 pages back). A few of us were trying to get a VTECH VSMILE educational game system working through the Denon (input composite) output HDMI or component. Unfortunately this does not appear to be possible. So you will either have to connect directly to the TV or run a composite out cable from your Denon to the TV. While the Denon can convert a VCR play signal from composite to HDMI or component, we've noticed that it will blank out the screen during Frame fast forward and won't display the On screen menu on certain VCR's. We also believe this is not specific to the Denon, but of the technology itself. As I experienced the same behavior with the Yamaha 3800. Hope that helps. Best of luck.



Yep, and interesting read:

http://members.aol.com/ajaynejr/vidscale.htm 


"*Video Synchronizing Signals*

Every once in awhile two pieces of equipment, for example a DVD player and a TV set, don't work together when one would suppose they should work together. Often the problem has to do with what happens after the end of one scan line and before the start of the next. In that interval, called the horizontal retrace interval, there are synchronizing pulses and a reference for what is considered black (the back porch)..



The video sync. from an external scaler must match the TV requirements with accuracy to about five milliseconds for standard definition TV and perhaps two milliseconds for HDTV. Scaler manufacturers have had to second guess these requirements and it can be confusing to the user. Sometimes the scaler has selectable sync. choices, sometimes not."


----------



## hxcmusic

Is there anyway on the 3808CI to normalize audio so all inputs are balanced. For some reason my dvd player is quite a bit louder that my DTV receiver, I was hoping to fix this on my receiver if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hxcmusic* /forum/post/13261890
> 
> 
> Is there anyway on the 3808CI to normalize audio so all inputs are balanced. For some reason my dvd player is quite a bit louder that my DTV receiver, I was hoping to fix this on my receiver if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



I don't see how that would be possible, because different audio inputs utilize different audio settings (stereo, pro logic II, etc.). For example, when watching an SD channel on my DTV receiver, switching between stereo and pro logic cinema causes differences in volume.


----------



## terzaghi

Actually I am pretty sure that you can do that.... I just don't know how.


Check the manual.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjdmax* /forum/post/13261019
> 
> 
> Just order a Denon 3808CI tonight should be here next week. I'm new to the site and it looks like there is a lot of good info on this unit. I just replaced our Tv with a new Sony 52" LCD and had to upgrade my old Denon AV receiver since it did not have any HDMI connections. I'm sure I'll be able to find the info I need on the site setting up the new equipment.



The Denon 3808ci and KDL52XBR4 is a great combination!


----------



## drtoronto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13262447
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808ci and KDL52XBR4 is a great combination!



ill second that if ya need any help just pm me i have that same setup

jeff


----------



## SC430man

Perhaps someone could assist me on this. The manual seems to be a bit ambiguous to me.


I connected my 3808 to my 5.1 speakers and yet seem to be having difficulties with the surround setup. I went through the Auto setup twice now to no avail.


When in Direct or Pure Direct the sound is great but there is no surround or center. When I put it in one of the surround modes the sound is very hallow. Voices come across as a echo and are terrible.


I realize that this is perhaps a newbie question but perhaps someone can lead me into the right direction as so far the HK AVR 4 series it replaced sounds considerably better than this 3808. Granted , perhaps it is in the settings.

thanks


----------



## carrera1

Works great w/3808 for wireless connection. PM me for details


----------



## Digital-HT

just wanted to post up in here, I just purchased the 3808 2 days ago and im loving it so far. it replaced a harman kardon avr-245. I have been working a lot since i got it so haven't had too much time to play with it so far but im sure I will have some type of question eventually =) I purchased a mx-3000 remote as well at the same time so ive been getting that setup first. Now time for the Denon, CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hxcmusic* /forum/post/13261890
> 
> 
> Is there anyway on the 3808CI to normalize audio so all inputs are balanced. For some reason my dvd player is quite a bit louder that my DTV receiver, I was hoping to fix this on my receiver if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Perhaps this is what you are seeking?


SOURCE>OTHER>SOURCE LEVEL


Adjust this level to obtain the same output for all sources.


----------



## iknown

I just finished configuring my newly purchased Denon 3808. The first thing I did after opening the box is to update the firmware. I connected the ethernet cable to my broadband router. It took almost 45 minutes to upgrade the firmware 1.69 version. I ran Audessey and everything is good to go. The following are my observations


1) Denon fixed their lack of good bass problem. I personally experienced this in mid-november when I first tried Denon 3808 at a dealer demo. I believe the firmware version for that is probably old (may be the first ones) and with later firmware versions Denon fixed that problem. Now I feel clean crisp sound with real good bass. I am using KEF iQ7 as my front left and right and KEF iQ6C as the center channel. For rears and subwoofer, I am using my KEF 3005's satellite and sub.


2) For processing 2 channel sources (to make it work good on surround), I think Denon is a little bit behind of Yamaha 3800 (I was using Yamaha 3800 before). May be I have not tweked all the settings completely. I will try again and see the results.


3) For video upscaling (480i/p to 1080P) is good. In fact it is better than Yamaha 3800's upscaling. For HDMI sources (my cable - 1080i), I am leaving the signal alone. I don't see the extra row of pixel problems reported by some people.


Overall I feel the sound is better than Yamaha 3800 and Pioneer 94. I will update my findings later.


----------



## Dizzy49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13266124
> 
> 
> I just finished configuring my newly purchased Denon 3808. The first thing I did after opening the box is to update the firmware. I connected the ethernet cable to my broadband router. It took almost 45 minutes to upgrade the firmware 1.69 version. I ran Audessey and everything is good to go. The following are my observations
> 
> 
> 3) For video upscaling (480i/p to 1080P) is good. In fact it is better than Yamaha 3800's upscaling. For HDMI sources (my cable - 1080i), I am leaving the signal alone. I don't see the extra row of pixel problems reported by some people.



Have you by any chance tried upscaling from a composite source?


I'm wondering if I should upgrade my firmware and see if that helps.


----------



## normand

Hi guys'


To all Denon 3808ci owners, is there a way tu hook up optical audio using a DVD Player? Can't seem to find an optical audio plug for conecting my Denon dvd2900. Do i have to use coaxial?


Thanks


----------



## drtoronto

theres three opticals on the top right of the back eh you can use one and change the imput name to match


----------



## normand

Thank you


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dizzy49* /forum/post/13266494
> 
> 
> Have you by any chance tried upscaling from a composite source?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I should upgrade my firmware and see if that helps.



My satellite box is giving S-Video (480i) and digital co-axial audio. I would say Denon's upscaling of that to 1080P is better than Yamaha 3800's upscaling. I think the Faroudja is doing a better job than the Anchor Bay chip (ABT 1010) used in Yamaha 3800.


How do you feel about Denon's processing on 2-Channel sources? (I mean converting it to surround).


----------



## tvmack

Is there a way (button) on the main remote to see the "status" of the Denon while watching DVD on the television screen without looking at the GUI on the denon.


I know it pops up when you first put the DVD in, but I couldnt find a button on the "main remote" to display this while watching DVD.


Thanks!


----------



## ironman06dz

I'm trying to choose between the Denon 3808 and the Sony 5300es. Right now I'm moving more towards the 3808 because I hear it has better sound quality... is this even true?


But my real question for you guys is I want to run just one HDMI cable from my reciever to my television and I read that "The AVR-3808CI can only output 1080p component video signals over the component video output and cannot upconvert 1080p component video signals to the HDMI output. What that said does this mean that I wont be able to hook my Wii up to the receiver via component and have it go to my television via HDMI. To my knowledge I should be able too because the Wii isnt 1080p, can someone just confirm this for me please


Thanks


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironman06dz* /forum/post/13269909
> 
> 
> I'm trying to choose between the Denon 3808 and the Sony 5300es. Right now I'm moving more towards the 3808 because I hear it has better sound quality... is this even true?
> 
> 
> But my real question for you guys is I want to run just one HDMI cable from my reciever to my television and I read that "The AVR-3808CI can only output 1080p component video signals over the component video output and cannot upconvert 1080p component video signals to the HDMI output. What that said does this mean that I wont be able to hook my Wii up to the receiver via component and have it go to my television via HDMI. To my knowledge I should be able too because the Wii isnt 1080p, can someone just confirm this for me please
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have my Wii going into my 3808ci through component video and out to my lcd via HDMI, works perfectly. The 3808 far outweighs ANY sony in my mind, for what that's worth coming from a Denon owner. I only own two things sony, an alarm clock and the PS3. Everything else is overpriced crap, though that's just my opinion.


----------



## DenonDude

Here's a question for you guys:


I have been trying to get Dolby True HD on my Denon 3808 through my PS3.


From what I can tell from researching the internet, the PS3 can decode True HD and send it LPCM.


So then why is it when I view the "Audio Input Signal" in the Information menu it only registers as 48Khz? Shouldn't it read at least 96Khz?


I am using both Spiderman 3 and Led Zeppelin "The Song Remains The Same" on Blu Ray as my test discs.


FYI: I checked out the Audio Signal menu for SACD: Registered as 176.4 khz


DTS 96/24: 96Khz.


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## pulse

Anyone know of an HDMI to Component converter that will work with this reciever to resolve the issues i'm getting with snow via an HD fury/VGA input on my crt projector?Iv'e no problems until i add the 3808 into the chain then all i get picturewise is snow so looking for a converter that works with the 3808.



Regards

Brian


----------



## normand

Hi again,


Just purchased my 3808ci and i'm seting up everything.


I can display my cable box via component, but i can't display my xbox 360 or my ps3 either?


I assigned my xbox360 via hdmi in the dvr slot but it won't display onscreen?

I also assigned my ps3 via component in the hdp slot and it won't display either?


How did you guys ( or girls, sorry ) plug in your game consoles? step by step please.


Thanks


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13270382
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> 
> Just purchased my 3808ci and i'm seting up everything.
> 
> 
> I can display my cable box via component, but i can't display my xbox 360 or my ps3 either?
> 
> 
> I assigned my xbox360 via hdmi in the dvr slot but it won't display onscreen?
> 
> I also assigned my ps3 via component in the hdp slot and it won't display either?
> 
> 
> How did you guys ( or girls, sorry ) plug in your game consoles? step by step please.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I plugged my 360 into the HDP hdmi port on the back of the 3808. Then I ran an HDMI cable from the monitor out port to my TV (input 7 for me). Then, I turned on the TV and 3808 and opened the 3808's menu. I went to select sources and chose HDP. Then, I assigned HDMI 2 to it. I also renamed it to Xbox360. Hope that helps. Make sure you have selected the correct input on your TV also (for me, input 7).


If you are positive you have done everything correctly, then I would try different HDMI cables.


----------



## normand

Hi Nickff,


I'm using an Optoma HD70 projector for viewing, via ( component monitor out ) to the projector. Trying to use DVR in ( HDMI from xbox360 ). Assigning HDMI 4, still no image from projector. Same for PS3, HDP component in, assigning component 2. WHAT GIVES?


ANYONE know what's wrong?


My SETUP

DVD - Component #1 in

Satalite - Component #3 in

HD70 - Monitor #1 Component


HELP! HELP!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13271209
> 
> 
> Hi Nickff,
> 
> 
> I'm using an Optoma HD70 projector for viewing, via ( component monitor out ) to the projector. Trying to use DVR in ( HDMI from xbox360 ). Assigning HDMI 4, still no image from projector. Same for PS3, HDP component in, assigning component 2. WHAT GIVES?
> 
> 
> ANYONE know what's wrong?
> 
> 
> My SETUP
> 
> DVD - Component #1 in
> 
> Satalite - Component #3 in
> 
> HD70 - Monitor #1 Component
> 
> 
> HELP! HELP!



HDMI can not be down converted by the 3808/4308


Page 8 users manual:

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf


----------



## normand

Then why isn't my PS3 showing an image on the screen than? It's a component input going into my projectors component input? ( From HDP Component #2 ).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13271475
> 
> 
> Then why isn't my PS3 showing an image on the screen than? It's a component input going into my projectors component input? ( From HDP Component #2 ).



Verify wire connections from receiver to the PS3. Verify receiver configuration for source input PS3 plugged into. Try a different wire. Try a different source input.


----------



## Sunin

So there was a lot of talk in the beginning of the thread of 3808 vs 875, what was the verdict in the end? I just had my Integra 939 go and may or may not be able to get it repaired and am eyeing this and 875. Thoughts?


----------



## El Guero

When shopping for a receiver, I wasn't aware of the web server feature of the 3808CI. I sure am now.


Yes, the TV GUI is OK if you are sitting in front of the TV, but what about last night when we were all sitting around the dinner table (Zone 2) and I wanted to adjust the music to the mood. How do I browse through my iPod playlists, Internet Radio favorites, XM favorites, etc. without leaving the room? I could make the sizeable investment in the 2-way Denon RF remote/transciever, but based on the crummy remotes supplied with the 3808CI, I don't have a lot of confidence that is a wise move.


So I pointed my WiFi enabled PDA (iPhone) to the IP address of the receiver and I was able to unobtrusively select whatever song I wanted from any source. Yes, the Denon server interface is pretty primitive and needs a lot of work, but that didn't stop me from doing what I wanted. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## mtsag

I've got a quick question for all the other 3808 users here. I have the 3808 connected to a Samsung 32" LCD via HDMI. Whenever I turn off the scaler, I also lose GUI, with the LCD giving a 'not supported' error. I know that the Samsung doesnt support a 480i input over HDMI and I'm assuming that this is what the 3808 is giving out when the scaler is disabled. Is this correct? Is there any workaround?


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Guero* /forum/post/13271592
> 
> 
> When shopping for a receiver, I wasn't aware of the web server feature of the 3808CI. I sure am now.
> 
> 
> Yes, the TV GUI is OK if you are sitting in front of the TV, but what about last night when we were all sitting around the dinner table (Zone 2) and I wanted to adjust the music to the mood. How do I browse through my iPod playlists, Internet Radio favorites, XM favorites, etc. without leaving the room? I could make the sizeable investment in the 2-way Denon RF remote/transciever, but based on the crummy remotes supplied with the 3808CI, I don't have a lot of confidence that is a wise move.
> 
> 
> So I pointed my WiFi enabled PDA (iPhone) to the IP address of the receiver and I was able to unobtrusively select whatever song I wanted from any source. Yes, the Denon server interface is pretty primitive and needs a lot of work, but that didn't stop me from doing what I wanted. I was very pleasantly surprised.



VERY cool.


I just got my 3808 hooked up yesterday. Wow this receiver blows away the Onkyo 805 I had to return to the store. The 805 was nice but the 3808 just does everything so much better except for one area... the users manual. The 3808 might as well have not come with a users manual. It's basically a re-hash of what you get with the GUI screen without any decent explanation of the effects or reasons for each feature and what they do. So I've been stumbling around the GUI and just playing.


I still don't know how to assign audio to a video source. From what I have experimented with it appears you have to assign the video inputs to the audio inputs and can't do it the other way around. Is there any way to change the input selector icons? I have a CD player I want to connect to a optical input but the input labeled "CD" is a coaxial. So If I plug my CD optical out into say the VCR optical in, then I have to select the VCR source in the GUI. I can relabel the text, but it's confusing that the VIDEO TAPE symbol is actually my CD player.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulse* /forum/post/13270367
> 
> 
> Anyone know of an HDMI to Component converter that will work with this reciever to resolve the issues i'm getting with snow via an HD fury/VGA input on my crt projector?Iv'e no problems until i add the 3808 into the chain then all i get picturewise is snow so looking for a converter that works with the 3808.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Brian



Can you please explain in a little more detail what equipment your using and how it's all connected to each other? That would help a lot with usefull answers to your issue.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13272026
> 
> 
> I've got a quick question for all the other 3808 users here. I have the 3808 connected to a Samsung 32" LCD via HDMI. Whenever I turn off the scaler, I also lose GUI, with the LCD giving a 'not supported' error. I know that the Samsung doesnt support a 480i input over HDMI and I'm assuming that this is what the 3808 is giving out when the scaler is disabled. Is this correct? Is there any workaround?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



With my old 2807 I believe the OSD is output via 480i. I am unsure about this model though. I do know that it was "overlaid" onto what ever signal your sending to your tv, thus not a true 480i signal but a higher resolution one with a 480i "piggy backed" signal on top of it. So, if the GUI were the only signal going to your set, your set would only see the 480i signal and thus reject it. Again, I'm unsure of the GUI's resolution with scaler off but that could very well be the issue your having. I would say just leave the scaler on and be done with it.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13271475
> 
> 
> Then why isn't my PS3 showing an image on the screen than? It's a component input going into my projectors component input? ( From HDP Component #2 ).



Can your projector accept a 1080p signal via component? Do you have another tv you can hook the output of your 3808 to, to verify your output is working correctly?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13272302
> 
> 
> VERY cool.
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 hooked up yesterday. Wow this receiver blows away the Onkyo 805 I had to return to the store. The 805 was nice but the 3808 just does everything so much better except for one area... the users manual. The 3808 might as well have not come with a users manual. It's basically a re-hash of what you get with the GUI screen without any decent explanation of the effects or reasons for each feature and what they do. So I've been stumbling around the GUI and just playing.



My thoughts exactly! It was a good trade from my Onkyo 905, but I thought the 3808 manual stinks. I read through it, and it gave little to NO explanation of what the features actually do. I thought great..I know what features it has but tells me almost nothing about what they actually do. Its like they didn't engage the engineering department in the writing so they could put useful information in it that wasn't on the OSD.


----------



## bswiftly

My Setup:

Denon 3808ci

Sharp LC-52SE94u

Def Tech: BP7004's, C/L/R 2002, BP 1.2x

Cable HD PVR


I'm having problems using the Audyssey auto calibration.


It says I have a problem with my fronts. They are about 6" outside of my tv which is on a stand for now. The center speaker is on the floor and slightly to the left so its not blocking my receiver.


The speakers are definitely a temporary setup, but why can't this thing figure out my front left and right?


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13272434
> 
> 
> With my old 2807 I believe the OSD is output via 480i. I am unsure about this model though. I do know that it was "overlaid" onto what ever signal your sending to your tv, thus not a true 480i signal but a higher resolution one with a 480i "piggy backed" signal on top of it. So, if the GUI were the only signal going to your set, your set would only see the 480i signal and thus reject it. Again, I'm unsure of the GUI's resolution with scaler off but that could very well be the issue your having. I would say just leave the scaler on and be done with it.



Thanks for your reply. I'll probably end up doing exactly what you suggest. I am having a few macroblocking issues with the Faroudja chip and was trying other altervatives. Curiously, the macroblocking is worse (comparing with the same scenes) when my DVD player outputs over HDMI rather than component video. Its just that the scaling and deinterlacing capabilites of the Faroudja chip are quite good so its tempting to use it and just put up with some macroblocking.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drtoronto* /forum/post/13262653
> 
> 
> ill second that if ya need any help just pm me i have that same setup
> 
> jeff





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/13262447
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808ci and KDL52XBR4 is a great combination!



kpdillon & drtoronto -


I also have a KDL52XBR4 and 3808CI. There have been several posts (starting in about December) re: possible HDCP handshake problems causing dropouts in viewing HD (Blu Ray I think) discs. I have not yet gotten into HD (waiting for one of the formats to drop out).


My questions are: do you feed HDCP protected streams through the 3808CI to your XBR and if so, have you had any problems?


TIA


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

I decided to try to get the usb function working this weekend.


1. I try the 160 gig hard drive with my music to work, no go, it displayed volumes 1-4 but no access. Find it was not Fat 32 so I deleted a partition and create aFat 32 partition. Plug in again and it shows Volume 1-4 again and when I select the right one it plays.


2. Discover there is a limit of 32gig on Fat32 so create another partition and able to select the right volume can access both partitions. I it is a pain but if I can chop up the drive in to 32gig partitions I should be able to fit my collection.


3. Buy an inclusure for an old 120 gig interal drive I have. I create 32gig Primary partitions and trasfer some music over. It will only play one partition. No problem I transfer my collection over to the new drive to use the old one that showed volumes on the Denon. Get that done and format 3 primary 32gig Fat 32partitions onto it (would only allow three using xp). No go it doesn't show the volumes like before just plays partition. Find if I mark different volumes as "active" I can change which is found by the Denon


I am now extremely fustrated. Networking is not an option for me right now. How have others used the USB function for access large music collections. I will buy a new drive that works or preferably a way to get the ones I have to work. I run windows XP pro if that helps.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13269520
> 
> 
> Is there a way (button) on the main remote to see the "status" of the Denon while watching DVD on the television screen without looking at the GUI on the denon.
> 
> 
> I know it pops up when you first put the DVD in, but I couldnt find a button on the "main remote" to display this while watching DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Wanted to bump this up for the evening crowd.


So what about it guys any "button" on the main remote to view the "status" of the surround sound on screen when watching DVD without looking at the GUI? I have been through the manual a couple times with no mention just wanted to see if you knew something I might not have caught.


----------



## CrazyBolas

I bought a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver late last year and set it up. Today was the first day that I figured out that I could update the firmware automatically over the web. So I updated it... waited an hour.. looks like it finished fine. But now there is no picture, no sound, no on-screen display, nothing. I scrolled through the LCD display menus and checked firmware status and it indicated my firmware was up to date.


I didn't change any cables or any settings on any other gear. It was working prior to the firmware update.


I have a Sharp Aquos 52C92U LCD television, Time Warner cable with a DVR cable box, a Panasonic DVD-XP30 to play dvd's, a Harmon-Kardon HK3485 2-channel amp to power zones 2 and 3, Electrovoice EVID 4.2 speakers, Klipsch Synergy SUB-12 subwoofer, and a HP Pavilion dv9260nr media center laptop.


When I hit status, it showed (serial and mac blanked out for obvious reasons):


Serial #: 705????????

Main 01.69

Sub 00.78

DSP1 Ver36.56

DSP2 Ver39.45

Ethernet IMG I200801290406

Ethernet BL B200707020733

Ethernet CNE C20080129

Ethernet Web W200801290410

Ethernet Mac 0005cd??????

GUI FPGA Config A070629B

GUI PRG 00007621

GUI DAT 37750008

DGTL PLD 00.50


Any idea why I no longer have picture on my tv or sound on my speakers? I've tried DVD, TV, tuner, NET/USB and no sound or picture on any of them. In case it was just overheated, I turned it off for an hour and unplugged it... still no luck.


Any ideas?!? PLEASE HELP!! My wife will kill me if she gets back from her trip and she can't watch tv.


thanks!


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

I believe there is a "hard reset" procedure on the first page of the firmware update thread.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyBolas* /forum/post/13274317
> 
> 
> [snip: did FW update and now has no picture]
> 
> 
> Any idea why I no longer have picture on my tv or sound on my speakers? I've tried DVD, TV, tuner, NET/USB and no sound or picture on any of them. In case it was just overheated, I turned it off for an hour and unplugged it... still no luck.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?!? PLEASE HELP!! My wife will kill me if she gets back from her trip and she can't watch tv.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Sorry, can't help you with the FW issue as I don't have the unit yet. As to your wife problem, that's easy. Have her turn on the TV and when it doesn't come on, do a "HONEY!! What did you do!!!!!!"


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13273929
> 
> 
> I decided to try to get the usb function working this weekend.
> 
> 
> 1. I try the 160 gig hard drive with my music to work, no go, it displayed volumes 1-4 but no access. Find it was not Fat 32 so I deleted a partition and create aFat 32 partition. Plug in again and it shows Volume 1-4 again and when I select the right one it plays.
> 
> 
> 2. Discover there is a limit of 32gig on Fat32 so create another partition and able to select the right volume can access both partitions. I it is a pain but if I can chop up the drive in to 32gig partitions I should be able to fit my collection.
> 
> 
> 3. Buy an inclusure for an old 120 gig interal drive I have. I create 32gig Primary partitions and trasfer some music over. It will only play one partition. No problem I transfer my collection over to the new drive to use the old one that showed volumes on the Denon. Get that done and format 3 primary 32gig Fat 32partitions onto it (would only allow three using xp). No go it doesn't show the volumes like before just plays partition. Find if I mark different volumes as "active" I can change which is found by the Denon
> 
> 
> I am now extremely fustrated. Networking is not an option for me right now. How have others used the USB function for access large music collections. I will buy a new drive that works or preferably a way to get the ones I have to work. I run windows XP pro if that helps.



Try a different formatting program:
http://www.allensmith.net/Storage/HDDlimit/FAT32.htm


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13273929
> 
> 
> I decided to try to get the usb function working this weekend.
> 
> 
> 1. I try the 160 gig hard drive with my music to work, no go, it displayed volumes 1-4 but no access. Find it was not Fat 32 so I deleted a partition and create aFat 32 partition. Plug in again and it shows Volume 1-4 again and when I select the right one it plays.
> 
> 
> 2. Discover there is a limit of 32gig on Fat32 so create another partition and able to select the right volume can access both partitions. I it is a pain but if I can chop up the drive in to 32gig partitions I should be able to fit my collection.
> 
> 
> 3. Buy an inclusure for an old 120 gig interal drive I have. I create 32gig Primary partitions and trasfer some music over. It will only play one partition. No problem I transfer my collection over to the new drive to use the old one that showed volumes on the Denon. Get that done and format 3 primary 32gig Fat 32partitions onto it (would only allow three using xp). No go it doesn't show the volumes like before just plays partition. Find if I mark different volumes as "active" I can change which is found by the Denon
> 
> 
> I am now extremely fustrated. Networking is not an option for me right now. How have others used the USB function for access large music collections. I will buy a new drive that works or preferably a way to get the ones I have to work. I run windows XP pro if that helps.



Maybe try a FAT32 format utility that creates larger partitions. You would have to see if the 3808 can deal with the partition created using the FAT32 format utility. File access can become very slow with large FAT32 partitions.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyBolas* /forum/post/13274317
> 
> 
> I
> 
> Any ideas?!? PLEASE HELP!! My wife will kill me if she gets back from her trip and she can't watch tv.
> 
> 
> thanks!



Perhaps some of the assignments got changed. Re-check all current settings for each SOURCE to verify they are correct. If still no video, etc. then do the reset and try again.


----------



## CrazyBolas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13274486
> 
> 
> I believe there is a "hard reset" procedure on the first page of the firmware update thread.



Yep it was the hard reset after the firmware update. I didn't see the firmware update page at usa.denon.com because I did the firmware update from the receiver itself.


Hard reset fixed everything, it's back to normal. Now I'm trying to get the auto-setup to work properly. It finds out of phase speakers (not a big deal) and doesn't seem to hear my subwoofer at all even though I hear it just fine both during test tones and auto-setup. Hmm. Maybe too much ambient noise, guess I'll wait for laundry to finish and run it again.


Thanks for the tip CalgaryCowboy, you had the solution dead on correct.


-Bolas


----------



## CrazyBolas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13274574
> 
> 
> Sorry, can't help you with the FW issue as I don't have the unit yet. As to your wife problem, that's easy. Have her turn on the TV and when it doesn't come on, do a "HONEY!! What did you do!!!!!!"



I'll try that!


----------



## JackStraw2

ok, i have a problem, on my list of surround modes dolby, dts neo:6, and neural are no longer listed. what has happened?


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyBolas* /forum/post/13275182
> 
> 
> Yep it was the hard reset after the firmware update. I didn't see the firmware update page at usa.denon.com because I did the firmware update from the receiver itself.
> 
> 
> Hard reset fixed everything, it's back to normal. Now I'm trying to get the auto-setup to work properly. It finds out of phase speakers (not a big deal) and doesn't seem to hear my subwoofer at all even though I hear it just fine both during test tones and auto-setup. Hmm. Maybe too much ambient noise, guess I'll wait for laundry to finish and run it again.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip CalgaryCowboy, you had the solution dead on correct.
> 
> 
> -Bolas



No problem. It was just a guess. Actually now that you checked the update page could you tell me if hard reset is needed? I updated mine over the net too and had no issues so did not reset. Not sure what it did as mine is brand new.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13275001
> 
> 
> Try a different formatting program:
> http://www.allensmith.net/Storage/HDDlimit/FAT32.htm



Success!!!! I now have a 160gb fat 32 drive!!! I was low on space so had to keep shifting files between my 160gb and 120gb drive. I think I leave the 160gb for for the Denon and get a new one for the PC.


For those with the same issue the above link was very help full I used the procedure described here
http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/ind...at32format.htm 


it took 30sec to complete.


BTW I am impressed how the 3808 does the DAC on these files. I had ripped my colection to WMA but kept the cds out because they sounded better than my MP3 player sounded when contected to the AVR by ananlog.


----------



## DenonDude

Still curious about the "Audio Signal Information" on the 3808.


Does anyone have a PS3 and a Blu Ray player , and a Blu Ray disc with Dolby True HD?


Just wondering what your signal information would be.


As I said in my previous post, my signal information says the True HD track is only outputting 48khz, where as it should be at least 96khz.


Has anyone had 100% success using a PS3 to decode and send a True HD signal to the 3808 via LPCM?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Guero* /forum/post/13271592
> 
> 
> When shopping for a receiver, I wasn't aware of the web server feature of the 3808CI. I sure am now.
> 
> 
> Yes, the TV GUI is OK if you are sitting in front of the TV, but what about last night when we were all sitting around the dinner table (Zone 2) and I wanted to adjust the music to the mood. How do I browse through my iPod playlists, Internet Radio favorites, XM favorites, etc. without leaving the room? I could make the sizeable investment in the 2-way Denon RF remote/transciever, but based on the crummy remotes supplied with the 3808CI, I don't have a lot of confidence that is a wise move.
> 
> 
> So I pointed my WiFi enabled PDA (iPhone) to the IP address of the receiver and I was able to unobtrusively select whatever song I wanted from any source. Yes, the Denon server interface is pretty primitive and needs a lot of work, but that didn't stop me from doing what I wanted. I was very pleasantly surprised.



Great post!!


----------



## AP997S

My new 3808 is LAN connected. I can go out and download F/W, play Internet Radio and interact via the web interface via the 3808 IP address but for the life of me I can't figure out how to stream MP3's from my PC which is connected to the same router. The instruction manual is really lame when it comes to LAN connected music server operation. It mentions something about selecting your PC but the procedure is so vague. I thought you do it from the NET/USB source but can't figure out how.


Anybody out there know how to do this?


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## DenonDude

Ap99


You need a DNLA server such as Twonky.


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonDude* /forum/post/13275969
> 
> 
> As I said in my previous post, my signal information says the True HD track is only outputting 48khz, where as it should be at least 96khz.



Modern films are mastered with 48kHz, not 96kHz.


With perhaps one exception, all TrueHD movies are 16/48, 20/48, or 24/48. There are one or two concert / music titles with 24/96.


----------



## DenonDude

ok .....interesting..... so I guess I'm at a lost as to whats so great about TrueHD.


I was under the assumption it rivalled DVD audio in terms of quality. (DVD A is 96/24)


Thank you very much for the reply, looks like I need to do some more research into True HD


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonDude* /forum/post/13277274
> 
> 
> ok .....interesting..... so I guess I'm at a lost as to whats so great about TrueHD.
> 
> 
> I was under the assumption it rivalled DVD audio in terms of quality. (DVD A is 96/24)



TrueHD is based on MLP, just like DVD Audio. It is losslessly compressed LPCM. You can think of TrueHD as a zip file for LPCM.


The benefit of TrueHD is efficiency. TrueHD can provide a 24/48 track in about the same space on disk as an uncompressed 16/48 LPCM track. It also makes 24/96 surround audio a reality for music titles.


That's an improvement over lossy compression like Dolby Digital which provided audio fidelity more comparable to a 160Kbps MP3.


----------



## Classico

I got my 3808 on Thursday, but could not do anything until Sunday. B4 making ANY connections, I ran the update that got me to 1.69. I connected via ethernet (50ft. cord from upstairs). The update ran without incident for approx. 67 min.


After making all my connections, I started it up, did the assignments in the GUI. It took a while, but I finally figured how to get the rear center channel working. In doing the level test, it cycles through all my speakers and the surround Back is heard in the pink noise test. I am running 6.2.


However, when playing movies, the center back is SILENT. I am using a Samsung 1400. The 3808 shows either TrueHD or DTS Master,(depending on the movie) but there is NO sound in the CENTER REAR. With my older 3801, I was able to set the unit for a Matrixed REAR CENTER, if there was not one available. Has any one run into this problem? There must be a setting I am missing here. I have done the AMP assign, set up the speakers, and it DOES test correctly, just SILENCE on the movies.


BUT, when a standard DVD with DTS ES or Dolby EX is played the CENTER REAR is active, but when a regular DVD with DD 5.1 is played the 3808 does not matrix the CENTER REAR as it did with my 3801. Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13277551
> 
> 
> I got my 3808 on Thursday, but could not do anything until Sunday. B4 making ANY connections, I ran the update that got me to 1.69. I connected via ethernet (50ft. cord from upstairs). The update ran without incident for approx. 67 min.
> 
> 
> After making all my connections, I started it up, did the assignments in the GUI. It took a while, but I finally figured how to get the rear center channel working. In doing the level test, it cycles through all my speakers and the surround Back is heard in the pink noise test. I am running 6.2.
> 
> 
> However, when playing movies, the center back is SILENT. I am using a Samsung 1400. The 3808 shows either TrueHD or DTS Master,(depending on the movie) but there is NO sound in the CENTER REAR. With my older 3801, I was able to set the unit for a Matrixed REAR CENTER, if there was not one available. Has any one run into this problem? There must be a setting I am missing here. I have done the AMP assign, set up the speakers, and it DOES test correctly, just SILENCE on the movies.
> 
> 
> BUT, when a standard DVD with DTS ES or Dolby EX is played the CENTER REAR is active, but when a regular DVD with DD 5.1 is played the 3808 does not matrix the CENTER REAR as it did with my 3801. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Classico



You have to set your SB to ON and mode to use. I don't have my remote at hand but if you hit the little button on the far left below the centre cursor buttons it will take you to the audio and video setting you can find the setting here. If you goto menu you can also find the same adjustment.


Edit-It is "PARA" parameter button you need.


----------



## Todd Scott

Is it possible to have a powered zone2 and a 7.1 main zone?

I'd like to have a set of powered zone2 speakers connected to the 3808 and have my main zone switch to 5.1 when zone2 is active. Any way to do this?


How do you switch between A and B surrounds, or even turn on B? In the cluster of speakers on the right of the display it shows an A for the surrounds, where in the setup menus can you turn on B?


----------



## Attila da_hun

Hello, could someone please clarify something for me regarding the AVR-3808CI? Does this unit accept uncompressed 7.1 ch. LPCM audio via HDMI input, or is it just 5.1 ch.? The best I can get so far is 7.1 matrixed or non matrixed output ie: Dolby digital + plIIx or one of the other simulated modes to get output from my surround back speakers ( I've tried both settings with the AFDM on and off resulting in no difference: this is the same result I got out of my Yamaha RX-V2600 7 channel receiver which only accepted5.1 LPCM from what I've read online: hence the reason for this upgrade to Denon. I am feeding 7.1 PCM material (the movie 3:10 to Yuma on Blue-Ray disk) from my Sony PS3 player which clearly shows that the signal is sending out 7.1 ch., yet I do not get any sound from the surround back speakers unless I use one of the settings I've mentioned. Having just bought this unit, I have confirmed that the firmware on it has the first update and not the second yet. Any help in sorting this out would be greatly appreciated.










Thanks, Attila


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13277692
> 
> 
> You have to set your SB to ON and mode to use. I don't have my remote at hand but if you hit the little button on the far left below the centre cursor buttons it will take you to the audio and video setting you can find the setting here. If you goto menu you can also find the same adjustment.
> 
> 
> Edit-It is "PARA" parameter button you need.



CalgaryCowboy,


How did I miss that. I must have gone through my GUI a hundred times. I now have my center channel rear working. Have not yet done any balancing or run Audyssey. That will be later today or tonight. Thanks again.


Classico


----------



## Classico

Somehow over night I lost my HDMI setting for my DVD. It went back to NONE and of course I had NO sound.


I attempted to talk to my Denon through my laptop yesterday. I connected them via the ethernet and then put in the IP address in my Explorer address window. I got taken to a window from Google and never got connected. Is there some magic here, or do I need to set the 3808 in a certain way so we can talk all neighborly and I can SAVE my settings? They get pretty complex as you who have done this already know.


Thanks for all you gurus out there.


Classico


----------



## Digital-HT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13280694
> 
> 
> Somehow over night I lost my HDMI setting for my DVD. It went back to NONE and of course I had NO sound.
> 
> 
> I attempted to talk to my Denon through my laptop yesterday. I connected them via the ethernet and then put in the IP address in my Explorer address window. I got taken to a window from Google and never got connected. Is there some magic here, or do I need to set the 3808 in a certain way so we can talk all neighborly and I can SAVE my settings? They get pretty complex as you who have done this already know.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all you gurus out there.
> 
> 
> Classico



have you done this yet?


To use the web control function, set the GUI menu "Manual Setup" - "Network Setup" - "Other" - "Power Saving" setting to "OFF"


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital-HT* /forum/post/13281161
> 
> 
> have you done this yet?
> 
> 
> To use the web control function, set the GUI menu "Manual Setup" - "Network Setup" - "Other" - "Power Saving" setting to "OFF"



Funny, Digital-HT, I just made sure that the "Power Saving" setting was set to ON. Can you tell my why OFF makes a difference? In the meantime, I will make that change and try it again.


Thanks,


Classico


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13281709
> 
> 
> Funny, Digital-HT, I just made sure that the "Power Saving" setting was set to ON. Can you tell my why OFF makes a difference? In the meantime, I will make that change and try it again.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Classico



If power save mode is ON, then if the AVR is in stand-by the network port is turned off and you can't remotely turn on. By disabling the power saver mode, the network port stays active and you can control it via the network. I found this out by accident the other day.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13281728
> 
> 
> If power save mode is ON, then if the AVR is in stand-by the network port is turned off and you can't remotely turn on. By disabling the power saver mode, the network port stays active and you can control it via the network. I found this out by accident the other day.



How much extra power does it consume if power save is set to off?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13260699
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have "Video Convert" to ON for each source that you wish to convert from composite to HDMI. Should work. Some have had problems in the past, and had this set to on only to find by resetting it again it then worked properly!



Can't say as to whether resetting it (Video Convert setting) again will make it work w/ the OP's SNES/N64 consoles, but I can tell you that it didn't work for my Vsmile.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hxcmusic* /forum/post/13261890
> 
> 
> Is there anyway on the 3808CI to normalize audio so all inputs are balanced. For some reason my dvd player is quite a bit louder that my DTV receiver, I was hoping to fix this on my receiver if possible. Any suggestions would be appreciated.



Not automatically, but it is possible:


Source Select -> (Source Input Name--e.g., DVD) -> Other -> Source Level (Analog or Digital, depending on which input source is being utilized)--source level adjustable between -12dB and +12dB, in 1dB steps.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonDude* /forum/post/13270249
> 
> 
> Here's a question for you guys:
> 
> 
> I have been trying to get Dolby True HD on my Denon 3808 through my PS3.
> 
> 
> From what I can tell from researching the internet, the PS3 can decode True HD and send it LPCM.
> 
> 
> So then why is it when I view the "Audio Input Signal" in the Information menu it only registers as 48Khz? Shouldn't it read at least 96Khz?
> 
> 
> I am using both Spiderman 3 and Led Zeppelin "The Song Remains The Same" on Blu Ray as my test discs.



IIRC I believe the Spidey 3 soundtrack is 48KHz, so the 3808 will report the audio input signal as being that...not unless you're insinuating that the PS3 is capable of internally decoding a TrueHD soundtrack into a *96KHz* PCM audio signal to be sent to an AVR?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13273929
> 
> 
> 2. Discover there is a limit of 32gig on Fat32 so create another partition and able to select the right volume can access both partitions. I it is a pain but if I can chop up the drive in to 32gig partitions I should be able to fit my collection.
> 
> 
> I am now extremely fustrated. Networking is not an option for me right now. How have others used the USB function for access large music collections. I will buy a new drive that works or preferably a way to get the ones I have to work. I run windows XP pro if that helps.



32GB limitation is (mostly, if not solely) a Windows issue--the built-in XP formatting utility will not allow you to create FAT32 partitions larger than 32 GB; you need to use a third-party FAT32 formatting utility. I have a 120GB 2.5" USB hard drive that is not multi-partitioned at all; my 3808 has no problems accessing any and all music files I have stored on it.


Now, getting the 3808's GUI interface to smoothly scroll through thousands of songs w/o any lag when viewing your song library is a different story...


Update/edit--I see someone beat me to the solution, and see that you're up and running!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13281728
> 
> 
> If power save mode is ON, then if the AVR is in stand-by the network port is turned off and you can't remotely turn on. By disabling the power saver mode, the network port stays active and you can control it via the network. I found this out by accident the other day.




yngdiego,


Is there a procedure for saving your configuration outside of using the laptop, since I STILL have not been able to do that yet?


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## Attila da_hun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Attila da_hun* /forum/post/13279366
> 
> 
> Hello, could someone please clarify something for me regarding the AVR-3808CI? Does this unit accept uncompressed 7.1 ch. LPCM audio via HDMI input, or is it just 5.1 ch.? The best I can get so far is 7.1 matrixed or non matrixed output ie: Dolby digital + plIIx or one of the other simulated modes to get output from my surround back speakers ( I've tried both settings with the AFDM on and off resulting in no difference: this is the same result I got out of my Yamaha RX-V2600 7 channel receiver which only accepted5.1 LPCM from what I've read online: hence the reason for this upgrade to Denon. I am feeding 7.1 PCM material (the movie 3:10 to Yuma on Blue-Ray disk) from my Sony PS3 player which clearly shows that the signal is sending out 7.1 ch., yet I do not get any sound from the surround back speakers unless I use one of the settings I've mentioned. Having just bought this unit, I have confirmed that the firmware on it has the first update and not the second yet. Any help in sorting this out would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Attila



I am now a happy camper. Problem solved. As it turns out it was the Denon that was in need of the latest FW update. Display on the Denon now shows MULTI Ch IN 7.1 and all is well with the world







I posted this in case any other new 3808CI purchasers run into this same problem.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13282660
> 
> 
> yngdiego,
> 
> 
> Is there a procedure for saving your configuration outside of using the laptop, since I STILL have not been able to do that yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Classico



I'm not sure what you mean. The web interface has a 'save' option that appears to download the configuration to your computer. I haven't done it myself, since I'm still tweaking the settings.


----------



## Behrens77

I will be picking up my Denon tomorrow from DHL and I had a question about hookups. I currently have my 360 going into my Samsung 1080p via vga cable so I can do 1080p HD DVD. When I hookup my new Denon should I switch back to component and run it through the Denon and have it go out through my HDMI cable? I read through the manual and there was something about not upconverting from component but will it just pass that signal through?


----------



## SNAPE15

Hi peoples, wondering if anyone can help with an issue i have since connecting up my avr3808 (aussie rls) via ethernet and router with vista running media player/centre. I added all 300gb of music i have on a 500gb external HDD to windows media layers library. I thought i could then use the denon to access that music, but when i select Music in the Net/USB section it wont load anthing, just refreshed to show Music and Playlists options again. I then discovered that if i put a folder with music in my Public Music Folder i could acess it via Playlists option. Is there a way for me to access the external 500gb hdd i have attached to pc instead of having to move folders to the Public folders? And will it have issues with large amounts of songs/folders?


hope that makes sense? lol


----------



## CrazyBolas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13276702
> 
> 
> My new 3808 is LAN connected. I can go out and download F/W, play Internet Radio and interact via the web interface via the 3808 IP address but for the life of me I can't figure out how to stream MP3's from my PC which is connected to the same router. The instruction manual is really lame when it comes to LAN connected music server operation. It mentions something about selecting your PC but the procedure is so vague. I thought you do it from the NET/USB source but can't figure out how.
> 
> 
> Anybody out there know how to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



I was able to do this by adding tunes to my Windows Media Player library and setting the "share" function on the library. Both my laptop and the Denon 3808 are on the same network, so it's able to see the files and browse them and play them.


1. Open Windows Media Player.


2. Click on "Library" across the top.


3. Click on "Media Sharing..."


4. Click on the Denon icon and click "allow"


5. Click on "Customize" and specify which songs you want the Denon to have access to... for example, songs rated 2 stars or better only (the default), or all songs, etc.


Note that I'm running Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit and not sure which version of Windows Media Player, but presumably the current one.


Hope that helps.


-Bolas


----------



## CrazyBolas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrazyBolas* /forum/post/13285033
> 
> 
> I was able to do this by adding tunes to my Windows Media Player library and setting the "share" function on the library. Both my laptop and the Denon 3808 are on the same network, so it's able to see the files and browse them and play them.
> 
> 
> 1. Open Windows Media Player.
> 
> 
> 2. Click on "Library" across the top.
> 
> 
> 3. Click on "Media Sharing..."
> 
> 
> 4. Click on the Denon icon and click "allow"
> 
> 
> 5. Click on "Customize" and specify which songs you want the Denon to have access to... for example, songs rated 2 stars or better only (the default), or all songs, etc.
> 
> 
> Note that I'm running Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit and not sure which version of Windows Media Player, but presumably the current one.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> -Bolas



Also... you need to select the "NET/USB" source on your Denon, then you'll see a folder show up there titled something like "Computername:foldername" click on that and then you'll be able to play the shared stuff in your windows media library. It's pretty nice really... it does a lot of sorting for you from within the library so that you can browse by numerous different categories.


Let me know if you're able to get this to work or not.


-Bolas


----------



## Todd Scott

I'm getting a "connection down" when trying to connect to internet radio. It was working yesterday. Could this be an issue with Upnp? I am able to control the 3808 with the web interface without a problem.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13285325
> 
> 
> I'm getting a "connection down" when trying to connect to internet radio. It was working yesterday. Could this be an issue with Upnp? I am able to control the 3808 with the web interface without a problem.



Todd,

Exactly HOW does one control the 3808 with the web interface. I have tried several times using Internet Explorer and the IP address without success.


Thanks,


Classico


----------



## marcroz

Have seen numerous posts about Steve at EE and wanted to throw in my 2 cents worth. He gave me an excellent price and extended warranty, as noted by other members. I received the 3808 double boxed and in excellent condition. I did, however, have a problem when the machine went into protection mode. I called Denon and the said to return it to EE, which seems to dispel any issues about them not being authorized dealers (which I've seen posted as an issue). Steve was extremely helpful and took the unit back and got me out another one right away.

Ask for him directly @ 973-808-5198 x 130.


----------



## electronleaker

^^^Hmmm...is that you steve^^^


----------



## yngdiego

Lord, more spam for EE!


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13285762
> 
> 
> Todd,
> 
> Exactly HOW does one control the 3808 with the web interface. I have tried several times using Internet Explorer and the IP address without success.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Classico



I'm having the same problem, I've used the web interface many times but all of the sudden I can't open the page anymore.

All I get is the problem loading page box.


I also can't get all my internet radio stations, I can only bring them up by going to the recently played tab.


It will stream my albums off my computer though.


I am on the latest (1.69) firmware.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13285325
> 
> 
> I'm getting a "connection down" when trying to connect to internet radio.



Working fine here. Maybe the station you're trying to connect to is down?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13285762
> 
> 
> Todd,
> 
> Exactly HOW does one control the 3808 with the web interface.



Assuming your avr3808 is on ip address 192.168.1.100, you'd connect to it with http://192.168.1.100 with your web browser. You get a menu that looks like:


DENON Web Controler


Main Zone Control

Multi Zone2 Control

Multi Zone3 Control

Setup Menu

Zone Rename

PDA Menu



Then you click on the zone (Main, Zone2) you want to control, and kinda follow along from there.


Are you not getting this far, or are you having some other problem?


----------



## gjl148

Ap99:


I have experienced the same difficulty (could not stream MP3 from PC) until I did the followings with the help from this forum and Denon support:


* put yr music files in the folder "My Music" (WMP does this automatically)

* make the folder "shared" w/ WMP

* disable UPnP on yr router

* connect yr PC directly to the router (not wireless)


Hope these help.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13286864
> 
> 
> Working fine here. Maybe the station you're trying to connect to is down?



Internet radio started working immediately after I manually changed the input to NET/USB on the receiver itself. I was trying access the NET/USB screen through the web browser. I also shut of Upnp on my router. Maybe that fixed it. All is working again.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13287005
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> Still loving this 3808CI, but I have a question about the Web GUI Volume setting.
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I use the Web GUI the volume page always has the "Limit -20db" checkbox selected (checked). If I uncheck the box, no problem. But if I refresh the page, the box is checked again. And again.
> 
> 
> - Does anyone know how to remove this permanently (in the Web GUI)?
> 
> - Do I need to uncheck this?
> 
> - Does anyone know where to uncheck this in the On-Screen Display menu?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is possibly a safety feature so a custom installer cannot remotely blow-out someones speakers by turning the volume too loud.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjl148* /forum/post/13287793
> 
> 
> Ap99:
> 
> 
> I have experienced the same difficulty (could not stream MP3 from PC) until I did the followings with the help from this forum and Denon support:
> 
> 
> * put yr music files in the folder "My Music" (WMP does this automatically)
> 
> * make the folder "shared" w/ WMP
> 
> * disable UPnP on yr router
> 
> * connect yr PC directly to the router (not wireless)
> 
> 
> Hope these help.



How about getting songs from one's iTunes library to play via WMP? I don't see why that shouldn't be possible insofar as the songs are already paid for.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13288172
> 
> 
> This is possibly a safety feature so a custom installer cannot remotely blow-out someones speakers by turning the volume too loud.




This is what I've always had my denon receivers set too. Although if I put the volume up to -20dB it is still extremely loud.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13288213
> 
> 
> How about getting songs from one's iTunes library to play via WMP? I don't see why that shouldn't be possible insofar as the songs are already paid for.




I doubt that will happen if they are DRM, ie protected:


----------



## comus

I keep losing my HDMI signal. I am not sure why. It seems that if I 'jiggle' the HDMI cable that goes to my projector, it will sometimes reset and come back to life. Anyone else have this problem? Does it sound like my cable isnt fitting snugly enough? Any help is greatly appreciated as it gets annoying having to get up every few minutes to try and fix it.


It is a monoprice 22g 25ft HDMI1.3 cable going to my Epson Home 1080 projector.


----------



## Todd Scott

I set up a static IP address for my dynamic DSL ip using www.no-ip.com to remotely access my 3808 when away from home. When I get a connect, the receiver is prompting me for a username and password. Is there a default? I never set them.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcroz* /forum/post/13286104
> 
> 
> Have seen numerous posts about Steve at EE and wanted to throw in my 2 cents worth. He gave me an excellent price and extended warranty, as noted by other members. I received the 3808 double boxed and in excellent condition. I did, however, have a problem when the machine went into protection mode. I called Denon and the said to return it to EE, which seems to dispel any issues about them not being authorized dealers (which I've seen posted as an issue). Steve was extremely helpful and took the unit back and got me out another one right away.
> 
> Ask for him directly @ 973-808-5198 x 130.




what i like about these post is the _blatant obviousness_. i mean, could you at least try and camouflage the *shilling*........just a bit







?


later.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13286655
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem, I've used the web interface many times but all of the sudden I can't open the page anymore.
> 
> All I get is the problem loading page box.
> 
> 
> I also can't get all my internet radio stations, I can only bring them up by going to the recently played tab.
> 
> 
> It will stream my albums off my computer though.
> 
> 
> I am on the latest (1.69) firmware.




I have had problems in the past using the web interface or command 3808 and it has always been because I reset my router and the router gave the Denon a new address. My advice is to check your network settings and see if the address has changed. Also last night I had to manually power it down because zone 1 wasn't acting right via web. That was the first time I had to do this.


When it comes to WMP I gave up and got TVersity. Denon sees it just fine.


----------



## Todd Scott

Anyone noticed the "ADD NEW FEATURE" to the OPTION SETUP menu? There's an addendum to the manual on Denon's site USER MANUAL ADDENDUM .


It appears we will be able to "buy" new features for our receivers and install them once Denon has them ready for purchase. Pretty cool. Any idea as to what we will be able to add feature-wise?


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marcroz* /forum/post/13286104
> 
> 
> Have seen numerous posts about Steve at EE and wanted to throw in my 2 cents worth. He gave me an excellent price and extended warranty, as noted by other members. I received the 3808 double boxed and in excellent condition. I did, however, have a problem when the machine went into protection mode. I called Denon and the said to return it to EE, which seems to dispel any issues about them not being authorized dealers (which I've seen posted as an issue). Steve was extremely helpful and took the unit back and got me out another one right away.
> 
> Ask for him directly @ 973-808-5198 x 130.



I bought from steve too. But this is way too much.


Regarding my experience, My purchase was good and the product came in 4 days. The negative - No email after the purchase until I called him to get it. After that, no tracking #. So, I had to call the customer service to get it. But in the end, he delivered surprisingly. BTW, i am not steve. Just wanted to add some negatives about the purchase from him. Steve, if you are reading this, do a better job on that.










EDIT:

I purchased the extended warranty but I did not see any warranty papers. I need to call him on that.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13288698
> 
> 
> Anyone noticed the "ADD NEW FEATURE" to the OPTION SETUP menu? There's an addendum to the manual on Denon's site USER MANUAL ADDENDUM .
> 
> 
> It appears we will be able to "buy" new features for our receivers and install them once Denon has them ready for purchase. Pretty cool. Any idea as to what we will be able to add feature-wise?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...e#post12874915


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13288839
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...e#post12874915



Ok, so I'm not the first to discover this. That post doesn't really say what we can expect.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13288913
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm not the first to discover this. That post doesn't really say what we can expect.



Right, as the poster says, don't really know.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13288928
> 
> 
> Right, as the poster says, don't really know.



I found a post by DenonJeff that they plan on releasing an update and new feature this spring. We'll have to watch for it.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13287005
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> For some reason, when I use the Web GUI the volume page always has the "Limit -20db" checkbox selected (checked). If I uncheck the box, no problem. But if I refresh the page, the box is checked again. And again.
> 
> 
> - Does anyone know how to remove this permanently (in the Web GUI)?
> 
> - Do I need to uncheck this?
> 
> - Does anyone know where to uncheck this in the On-Screen Display menu?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


mb9-I believe you can turn the Limit off. No comment on advantage/disadvantage to doing this, but I have seen this option. Try

Manual Setup ->Option Setup ->Volume Limit. your choices will be:

OFF, -20db, -10db, 0db


You also have this option in Z2, Z3.


Hope this is what you were looking for. Good luck and watch the volume.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13289106
> 
> 
> I found a post by DenonJeff that they plan on releasing an update and new feature this spring. We'll have to watch for it.



I think Jeff Talmadge mentioned maybe Rhapsody support for some models.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13288686
> 
> 
> I have had problems in the past using the web interface or command 3808 and it has always been because I reset my router and the router gave the Denon a new address. My advice is to check your network settings and see if the address has changed. Also last night I had to manually power it down because zone 1 wasn't acting right via web. That was the first time I had to do this.
> 
> 
> When it comes to WMP I gave up and got TVersity. Denon sees it just fine.



Yea that's what happened.

I didn't know it could change the address by just being reset.

We had some big thunderstorms & when the power went out it must have reset.


----------



## Mikey7614

First of all, I'm really big fun of Internet Radio and all that Denon receiver offers. I;ve noticed that since the last firmware update (1.69) the radio stations are displaying all the information about the track that is playing but for some reason the info does not change when next track comes up. You can see the info of the track only when you press the back arrow on your remote and the Internet Radio page displays again. Is this gonna be fixed in the next update?


----------



## Bmfr79

Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for 6ave to process the return BEFORE they will send a replacement for the defective 3808CI that I received that had clearly been dropped (see previous post). According to them even though they can confirm via DHL the damaged item arrived at their dock yesterday it could take another 24-48 hours to "process" the return to send out a replacement. To date, this is some of the worst customer service I have ever experienced.







I will not be buying from them in the future and I would caution all of you to look elsewhere before purchase.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13286877
> 
> 
> Assuming your avr3808 is on ip address 192.168.1.100, you'd connect to it with http://192.168.1.100 with your web browser. You get a menu that looks like:
> 
> 
> DENON Web Controler
> 
> 
> Main Zone Control
> 
> Multi Zone2 Control
> 
> Multi Zone3 Control
> 
> Setup Menu
> 
> Zone Rename
> 
> PDA Menu
> 
> 
> 
> Then you click on the zone (Main, Zone2) you want to control, and kinda follow along from there.
> 
> 
> Are you not getting this far, or are you having some other problem?



dgersic,

No, I haven't gotten that far. My IP address shows up as 192.168.000.001 with DHCP OFF. When I put that in my browser (with or without the http://) Explorer "cannot display page". I am getting my IP address info from the GUI "Network Setup" screen. I had NO problem connecting (via ethernet) getting the FW update. And I work with computers all the time. If everyone else is doing this with no problems, I must really be doing (or missing) something really simple.


Any suggestions about the forest I am missing because of the trees would be appreciated.


Classico


I have just gone into the "properties" setting and noticed that information is being exchanged (sent and received) from the Denon, so there IS a connection, but NO web as described above.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Behrens77* /forum/post/13284722
> 
> 
> I will be picking up my Denon tomorrow from DHL and I had a question about hookups. I currently have my 360 going into my Samsung 1080p via vga cable so I can do 1080p HD DVD. When I hookup my new Denon should I switch back to component and run it through the Denon and have it go out through my HDMI cable? I read through the manual and there was something about not upconverting from component but will it just pass that signal through?



If you still want 1080p from your 360, then ideally it's best to leave it hooked up directly to your Sammy via VGA...not unless someone else offers that the Denon's upscaler (for going from 1080i to 1080p) is better than the scaler chip in the 360.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13290865
> 
> 
> dgersic,
> 
> No, I haven't gotten that far. My IP address shows up as 192.168.000.001 with DHCP OFF. When I put that in my browser (with or without the http://) Explorer "cannot display page". I am getting my IP address info from the GUI "Network Setup" screen. I had NO problem connecting (via ethernet) getting the FW update. And I work with computers all the time. If everyone else is doing this with no problems, I must really be doing (or missing) something really simple.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions about the forest I am missing because of the trees would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Classico



Given that DHCP is set to "OFF" in your setup, you need to ensure that all required network entries (IP address, subnet mask, default gateway, primary/secondary DNS) are correct. With DHCP off, any entries present for those settings may or may not be the correct ones applicable to your home network--i.e., unless you know for a fact that the entries are indeed valid, you cannot assume that, just because those entries are filled out, they must be the right values.


If you believe that the IP address you stated is indeed the correct one for the 3808, then see if you can ping it from your PC--if you can't ping it, then either your 3808 is having issues connecting to the network or the IP address isn't the one you think it's supposed to be.


192.168.0.1 is a somewhat-odd IP address to be assigned to the 3808, as it is a "gateway"-like IP address more commonly assigned to say, a home router/switch or DSL/cable modem; this is not to say that it is not possible to assign the 3808 such an address, but such an address wouldn't be a good first choice. I would suggest turning on DHCP on your 3808, then log onto your router and see what address is being assigned to the 3808; if the 3808 is connecting to the router wirelessly, then make sure you either have MAC address filtering off or ensure that the 3808's MAC address is listed as being allowed to connect to your router. I assume you've checked the uPnP setting on your router already...


----------



## pameredith

This may be taboo, but does anyone know if Best Buy will match either AVS or 6ave pricing from the DC area. I really want this rx but also want the 2 years 0% and not pay MSRP for it. Perhaps I wish for too much. I could drive to NYC...


----------



## bases1616

I was working with Denon on the no DTS-HD HR off of the HD DVD imports after updating to 1.69 and it is now confirmed. Sean one of the tech reps at Denon emailed me back and said the new firmware no longer supports DTS-HD HR off of imported HD DVD's. I think this is crap because some of the better sounding HD DVD's out there are from imports. Quite a few have DTS-HD HR.


----------



## aham23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pameredith* /forum/post/13291636
> 
> 
> This may be taboo, but does anyone know if Best Buy will match either AVS or 6ave pricing from the DC area. I really want this rx but also want the 2 years 0% and not pay MSRP for it. Perhaps I wish for too much. I could drive to NYC...




their price match policy is to match local brick and motar stores. they never match online only vendors. later.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13291147
> 
> 
> Given that DHCP is set to "OFF" in your setup, you need to ensure that all required network entries (IP address, subnet mask, default gateway, primary/secondary DNS) are correct. With DHCP off, any entries present for those settings may or may not be the correct ones applicable to your home network--i.e., unless you know for a fact that the entries are indeed valid, you cannot assume that, just because those entries are filled out, they must be the right values.
> 
> 
> If you believe that the IP address you stated is indeed the correct one for the 3808, then see if you can ping it from your PC--if you can't ping it, then either your 3808 is having issues connecting to the network or the IP address isn't the one you think it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 192.168.0.1 is a somewhat-odd IP address to be assigned to the 3808, as it is a "gateway"-like IP address more commonly assigned to say, a home router/switch or DSL/cable modem; this is not to say that it is not possible to assign the 3808 such an address, but such an address wouldn't be a good first choice. I would suggest turning on DHCP on your 3808, then log onto your router and see what address is being assigned to the 3808; if the 3808 is connecting to the router wirelessly, then make sure you either have MAC address filtering off or ensure that the 3808's MAC address is listed as being allowed to connect to your router. I assume you've checked the uPnP setting on your router already...



toneman,


Your post assumes that I am connecting to the 3808 THRU my router. If that is necessary that is cetainly my problem. I understood that I could connect DIRECTLY from my laptop ethernet port. So if that is not the case then I need to install a device that will get my 3808 connected thru my router. I did buy a Belkin device for that, but have not yet installed it. And then of course, as you suggested, turn on DHCP. This is NOT what I wanted to hear. Thanks for your help.


Classico


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pameredith* /forum/post/13291636
> 
> 
> This may be taboo, but does anyone know if Best Buy will match either AVS or 6ave pricing from the DC area. I really want this rx but also want the 2 years 0% and not pay MSRP for it. Perhaps I wish for too much. I could drive to NYC...



pameredith,


I'm in California. My local BB Magnolia Theater matched within $49 of the price I got from EE. I was absolutely willing to go with them--UNTIL they then ADDED sales tax to the price. That killed the deal and I went with EE. From NJ to CA took 5 days. I DID NOT buy their extended warranty, since EE is 3000 miles away.


Drive safely,


Classico


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pameredith* /forum/post/13291636
> 
> 
> This may be taboo, but does anyone know if Best Buy will match either AVS or 6ave pricing from the DC area. I really want this rx but also want the 2 years 0% and not pay MSRP for it. Perhaps I wish for too much. I could drive to NYC...



BestBuy usually don't match the price from the internet retailers. If those stores have branches nearby, BestBuy matches with the store price.


I bought my Denon 3808 from Electronics Expo and I live in NJ. The local 6AVE store didn't match the price which I got got from 6AVE.COM over the phone. It seems the stores and the web site has two modes of operation.


The Electronics Expo store gave me a good price (just $50 more than the 6AVE.COM price which I got over the phone).


If you live in DC area, you can try either Electonics-Expo or 6AVE through online and you will get the unit within 3 days. The good thing is that you don't need to pay taxes and both these stores offer free shiping to you.


----------



## groggrog

Hi - while still struggling with getting my brand new 3808 to update firmware using Comcast, still on version .28, I turned the unit off and now it won't come back on. I turned it off so I could do the up/down arrow reset trick in preparation for an attempt to update firmware using a verizon aircard. When I turned it off with the master on/off switch, turning it back on simply turns the standby switch to steady red, but nothing else happens. When I press the standby button nothing happens. I waited about ten minutes but still nothing. Also unplugged and replugged. Did I fry my new receiver???


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *groggrog* /forum/post/13293915
> 
> 
> Hi - while still struggling with getting my brand new 3808 to update firmware using Comcast, still on version .28, I turned the unit off and now it won't come back on. I turned it off so I could do the up/down arrow reset trick in preparation for an attempt to update firmware using a verizon aircard. When I turned it off with the master on/off switch, turning it back on simply turns the standby switch to steady red, but nothing else happens. When I press the standby button nothing happens. I waited about ten minutes but still nothing. Also unplugged and replugged. Did I fry my new receiver???
> 
> 
> Thanks



Aw bummer. Check connections having been tinkering. Try hard reset (not the up and down arrow, see firmware tracking for posted instruction). Hope you get it booted again.


----------



## groggrog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13293963
> 
> 
> Aw bummer. Check connections having been tinkering. Try hard reset (not the up and down arrow, see firmware tracking for posted instruction). Hope you get it booted again.



Are you referring to the Status/Return method? Tried it.










Argh...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *groggrog* /forum/post/13293996
> 
> 
> Are you referring to the Status/Return method? Tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argh...



Yes, uhh... maybe a bad connection or short after tinkering?


----------



## gorreskime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *comus* /forum/post/13288547
> 
> 
> I keep losing my HDMI signal. I am not sure why. It seems that if I 'jiggle' the HDMI cable that goes to my projector, it will sometimes reset and come back to life. Anyone else have this problem? Does it sound like my cable isnt fitting snugly enough? Any help is greatly appreciated as it gets annoying having to get up every few minutes to try and fix it.
> 
> 
> It is a monoprice 22g 25ft HDMI1.3 cable going to my Epson Home 1080 projector.



I had the same problem. It was with the HDMI cable connection on my Epson 1080. The connector on my HDMI cable was wider than the recess on the projector connection so it didn't seat all the way into the projector. I had to modify the cable to make it a bit thinner (just removed some of the connector with a dremel tool).


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13292371
> 
> 
> toneman,
> 
> 
> Your post assumes that I am connecting to the 3808 THRU my router. If that is necessary that is cetainly my problem. I understood that I could connect DIRECTLY from my laptop ethernet port.



You can connect directly, but you would use a crossover cable as opposed to a "normal" Ethernet cable. You would also need to ensure the IP configurations match in terms of subnets, masks etc.


----------



## groggrog

At this point I give up. Spent WAY too much time on this thing already and now I can't even get it to turn on. Tomorrow I will exchange it for a new one and hope for better luck. No time to keep messing with it so I'm gonna just cut my losses.


Thanks for everybody's help...I'll check in with the new one!


Greg


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *groggrog* /forum/post/13294162
> 
> 
> At this point I give up. Spent WAY too much time on this thing already and now I can't even get it to turn on. Tomorrow I will exchange it for a new one and hope for better luck. No time to keep messing with it so I'm gonna just cut my losses.
> 
> 
> Thanks for everybody's help...I'll check in with the new one!
> 
> 
> Greg



Alright, well hope things go better with the new unit!


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13294161
> 
> 
> You can connect directly, but you would use a crossover cable as opposed to a "normal" Ethernet cable. You would also need to ensure the IP configurations match in terms of subnets, masks etc.



Or he can get a cheap 4 port hub if he can't find a crossover cable.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13294161
> 
> 
> You can connect directly, but you would use a crossover cable as opposed to a "normal" Ethernet cable. You would also need to ensure the IP configurations match in terms of subnets, masks etc.



David James,


Thanks loads for your insight. Have you used the direct method? I eventually will connect via the internet, but that could be a real challenge. I am hoping that the Belkin Wireless G Gaming Adapter will get past my WEP security and allow for easy access to the 3808. But for now I will try the direct mode again after finding my crossover cable.


Thanks again,


Classico


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13290865
> 
> 
> dgersic,
> 
> No, I haven't gotten that far.



Ah, ok, so that would explain your confusion.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13290865
> 
> 
> My IP address shows up as 192.168.000.001 with DHCP OFF.



DHCP on is the default. Assuming something on your home network supports DHCP, that's usually easier. But static address assignment should work fine too.


What's the IP address of your workstation? Is there a router involved? If so, what's its IP address?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13290865
> 
> 
> When I put that in my browser (with or without the http://) Explorer "cannot display page".



Which, unfortunately, doesn't tell you a whole lot.


Can you ping 192.168.000.001 from your workstation?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13292371
> 
> 
> Your post assumes that I am connecting to the 3808 THRU my router. If that is necessary that is cetainly my problem. I understood that I could connect DIRECTLY from my laptop ethernet port.



Directly? As in plug one end of the cable in to the avr and the other end in to your laptop? If so, you're missing something: you'd need a crossover cable to do that.


----------



## Nurn

I just bought a 3808, and have hooked up equipment, but I am confused about the notes in the manual about hooking up a DVR. On page 15, it says that "when recording to a digital video recorder it is necessary that the type of cable used with the playback source equipment be the same type that is connected to the 3808 DVR OUT connector".


My Daytek DVR has component video out, composite video out, and S-video out. However, it only has a choice between S-video and composite video in.


My plan:


Hook up composite video out from my shaw digital cable box to the composite video in on the DVR. Hook up component video out from the DVR to the "DVD" component video in on the 3808. Audio will be digital optical out of the DVR into the #2 digital audio in of the 3808. Audio will be fed into the DVR from the shaw cable box using an analogue stereo connector (thats the only choice I have for audio out on the cable box).


I am getting a new Panasonic 42" 720P plasma TV in a couple of days, and at that time I will connect the 3808 to the TV with an HDMI cable. Until then, I am simply feeding video into my old CRT TV from the 3808 using composite. All I get is the DENON GUI on my TV, but maybe that's because I haven't made the settings at GUI menu "Source select - DVR- Assign - Component" yet?


Question... should the above DVR setup work, with Component Video feeding the 3808 from the DVR, and HDMI feeding the TV from the 3808?


----------



## DASBEAN

Hey all,


Just hooked up my 3808CI and have a question ... More than likely I'm just dumb, but anyways.


When I go to Surround options, I do not see Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby TrueHD, DTS Digital, DTS-HD, DTS-HD Master, DTS-ES Discrete, DTS-ES Matrix.


Am I doing something wrong here? This is via HDMI from a PS3, Xbox360, and a cable box. The best of the available options would be Dolby Pro Logic II as all the others sound like the noise is echoing from a tin can.


Also, how the heck do I change the audio input source for a device using a composite video? I looked everywhere through the menu's and couldn't find it ...


Please help ...


Thanks


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13295139
> 
> 
> David James,
> 
> 
> Thanks loads for your insight. Have you used the direct method? I eventually will connect via the internet, but that could be a real challenge. I am hoping that the Belkin Wireless G Gaming Adapter will get past my WEP security and allow for easy access to the 3808. But for now I will try the direct mode again after finding my crossover cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Classico




Ethernet and IP are dumb. They don't know if they are connected to a router, to a hub etc. So all you really need to do is (assuming you don't have a cable modem router acting as a dhcp server)


a) hard code the IP on your laptop (192.168.1.1 for example)

b) hard code another IP on your Denon (192.168.1.2 for example)

c) use a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0

d) GW is not required, but if it's a must, use 192.168.1.5


You may or may not need a crossover cable. Try a normal one first. See if you get a link light. If you get a link like, from your PC, open a dos prompt and type in "ping 192.168.1.2" See if you get a reply. If you do, the browser based menu should be accessible.


If your laptop/PC or the Denon has auto-MDI capability, it will turn a normal cable into a crossover cable. For example, all copper GigE connections have auto MDI by default. Therefore, you never need a cross over cable in the GigE world.


----------



## myrison

Hi all,


I'm considering how I wire my Zone 2 video and see that the Denon can only officially output to Zone 2 over composite or S-Video. However, if I just want Zone 2 to be a mirror of what's playing in Zone 1 (over HDMI), can I hook up component (zone 2) and HDMI (zone 1) at the same time and have the Denon output to both?


Thanks for the info.


Jason


----------



## electronleaker

myrison, HDMI can't be down rez'd to component, even as a duel output thing.


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13297001
> 
> 
> myrison, HDMI can't be down rez'd to component, even as a duel output thing.



Thanks for the info. Just out of curiosity, with that limitation, what do people use Zone 2 for? (or do they use it at all?)










It seems pretty limited if it can't pass any source with an HDMI output. I'm just doing my cable runs now (about 75') to another room and am debating whether the S-video run to Zone 2 is even worth it.


----------



## AP997S

I recently set up my 3808 and successfully connected and stream from my PC (Media Player).


I have a few 'play lists' that have mp3 files @ 320 kbs rates. I find that those files aren't 'accepted' by the 3808 (ie. don't show up on the 3808 play list menu) whereas the 192 kbs files do. I thought I read in the manual that in NET/USB source mode the 3808 will accept up to 320 kps files.


I suspect I can convert them to 192 but I rather not go through that process. Anybody have an idea if I can run 320 kps files and if so how I can get them on the 3808?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13298669
> 
> 
> I recently set up my 3808 and successfully connected and stream from my PC (Media Player).
> 
> 
> I have a few 'play lists' that have mp3 files @ 320 kbs rates. I find that those files aren't 'accepted' by the 3808 (ie. don't show up on the 3808 play list menu) whereas the 192 kbs files do. I thought I read in the manual that in NET/USB source mode the 3808 will accept up to 320 kps files.
> 
> 
> I suspect I can convert them to 192 but I rather not go through that process. Anybody have an idea if I can run 320 kps files and if so how I can get them on the 3808?



I have no problem playing 320kps mp3 files with WMP 11 being the server.


----------



## AP997S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13298862
> 
> 
> I have no problem playing 320kps mp3 files with WMP 11 being the server.



Hmmmmm . . . . . . I'll have to look into my WMP and/or 3808 set up. My net connection is via 'power line' NetGear HDX101's but I don't believe that's the problem since it's operating in the 35 mbps transfer/receive range.


I have both TwonkyMedia and WMP as servers; both exhibit the same when 'serving up' the MP3 files.


Need to put my 'thinking' cap back on.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP997S* /forum/post/13298993
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm . . . . . . I'll have to look into my WMP and/or 3808 set up. My net connection is via 'power line' NetGear HDX101's but I don't believe that's the problem since it's operating in the 35 mbps transfer/receive range.
> 
> 
> I have both TwonkyMedia and WMP as servers; both exhibit the same when 'serving up' the MP3 files.
> 
> 
> Need to put my 'thinking' cap back on.



The 320k MP3 files that work for me using WMP11 as the server were created using WMP from a CD.


----------



## AP997S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13299023
> 
> 
> The 320k MP3 files that work for me using WMP11 as the server were created using WMP from a CD.



Most of my library was also created from CD as well but converted to MP3 using an Olive Media device. I then put them on a portable USB hard drive and loaded them on my PC.


I think I'm going to experiment and down convert a few 320 files to 192 to see if that helps.


----------



## catapult




> Quote:
> My IP address shows up as 192.168.000.001 with DHCP OFF. When I put that in my browser (with or without the http://) Explorer "cannot display page"



IE doesn't seem to like those extra zeros very well. If I access my router with http://192.168.1.1 it works fine but I get an error if I try http://192.168.001.001 . On the other hand, either way works to access my cable modem. Assuming you get the proper crossover cable try http://192.168.0.1 without the extra zeros.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phipp01* /forum/post/13008987
> 
> 
> And for all you people shilling for this "great" deal at Electronics Expo read the reviews at resellerratings.com. Terrible horrible company by what I have read there. heres a link
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Electronics_Expo
> 
> 
> 1.67 rating out of 10, yeah I'd buy something from there in a heartbeat NOT!!!! Oh and by the way every post I see shilling for this company I report as advertising so I hope all you people get banned



Completley Agree, bought A35 through Amazon (new)they were the supplier (ELECTRONIC's EXPO). What I got was *OPEN BOX* player. They swore that was the way Toshiba supplied them. Batteries already in remote, dvd's just thrown in box. Don't think so.

But Amazon came through and made up diff. between NEW and OPEN BOX. I'd be very carefull when buying from EE.


mark


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13296267
> 
> 
> Ethernet and IP are dumb. They don't know if they are connected to a router, to a hub etc. So all you really need to do is (assuming you don't have a cable modem router acting as a dhcp server)
> 
> 
> a) hard code the IP on your laptop (192.168.1.1 for example)
> 
> b) hard code another IP on your Denon (192.168.1.2 for example)
> 
> c) use a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0
> 
> d) GW is not required, but if it's a must, use 192.168.1.5
> 
> 
> You may or may not need a crossover cable. Try a normal one first. See if you get a link light. If you get a link like, from your PC, open a dos prompt and type in "ping 192.168.1.2" See if you get a reply. If you do, the browser based menu should be accessible.
> 
> 
> If your laptop/PC or the Denon has auto-MDI capability, it will turn a normal cable into a crossover cable. For example, all copper GigE connections have auto MDI by default. Therefore, you never need a cross over cable in the GigE world.



hansangb, et al


Thanks for your input. I finally got my laptop to interface with the 3808. I used a standard ethernet cable, with DHCP off and fixing my laptop to the IP suggested and the Denon to the .2. When I saved it the 3808 shutdown and said "SAVING" and never left that screen for over 10 min. I manually turned it back on and it seems to be OK. It will take me some time to get comfortable with the format, but at least (I hope) I have saved my configuration to my laptop.


Thanks again to ALL who got me through this "ordeal".


Classico


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/13298443
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Just out of curiosity, with that limitation, what do people use Zone 2 for? (or do they use it at all?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems pretty limited if it can't pass any source with an HDMI output. I'm just doing my cable runs now (about 75') to another room and am debating whether the S-video run to Zone 2 is even worth it.



I would guess most use zone 2&3 for music. A few probably for video also but that would have to be done with an input into the Denon from a less than HDMI connector. Maybe people with 2 dvd players or cable box without HDMI repeater ability (like mine). For the most part, I won't be utilizing any zone 2 or 3 parts of the Denon for quite some time if ever. Don't need to and I rent so I can't really run wires through walls to where I need them.


So, I would suspect the others zones are widely being used for music only. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## tvmack

I have my cable line directly attached to my TV. (no cable box).


How do I run my cable line to my 3808ci receiver to upscale the analog cable signal? The cable line is the screw in type plug is there an adaptor I need to plug into the receiver?


I currently have an hdmi cable running from the "monitor" out to the TV for my blu ray player.


Thanks!


----------



## electronleaker

tvmack, good question. I can't think of anything (cheap fix anyway) that would do what your asking. I guess it would be a good time to get a cable box and/or dvr. You can look around monoprice and see if they have anything that may help.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/13298443
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Just out of curiosity, with that limitation, what do people use Zone 2 for? (or do they use it at all?)



I'm using it for music (o.t.a. radio, internet radio, cd, etc.) in the rest of the house. zone2 support was one of the reasons I selected the 3808.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13305231
> 
> 
> I have my cable line directly attached to my TV. (no cable box).
> 
> 
> How do I run my cable line to my 3808ci receiver to upscale the analog cable signal? The cable line is the screw in type plug is there an adaptor I need to plug into the receiver?
> 
> 
> I currently have an hdmi cable running from the "monitor" out to the TV for my blu ray player.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You'll need a cable box/DVR or a digital TV tuner depending on your cable service to decode the incoming RF cable signal and output the analog and video to an input on the 3808. No other way to do this as the receiver doesn't have a built in TV tuner.


----------



## Classico

OK, I have done the prelimainary Audyssey setup (only 2 positions for now).

I would never have believed the incredible difference. Sound to die for. Music (SACD and DVD-A) and movies with "Lossless" audio is so immersive. Detail that is just--as my son would say..."off the hook". And it's not even "broken in" yet.


I am currently running a 6.2 surround. What I am looking for is anyone that has gone to 7.1 from 6.1. Is there another level of detail and immersion, or is it not worth making the jump.


Thanks in advance for your input.


Classico


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13305741
> 
> 
> You'll need a cable box/DVR or a digital TV tuner depending on your cable service to decode the incoming RF cable signal and output the analog and video to an input on the 3808. No other way to do this as the receiver doesn't have a built in TV tuner.



Thanks for the feedback. Could you recommend a digital TV (w/hdmi) tuner or recorder that will work with my Comcast cable?


So I would run the cable into the tuner, tuner into denon receiver, and just keep the "monitor" out going to the TV correct? I would set the denon to control analog up scaling (from TV tuner) only since I have my blu ray scaling the digital signals from my dvd's (?)


Maybe I should let the denon control both analog and digital up scaling which one has a better processor chip the denon or bd30?


----------



## walkoflea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13307290
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Could you recommend a digital TV (w/hdmi) tuner or recorder that will work with my Comcast cable?
> 
> 
> So I would run the cable into the tuner, tuner into denon receiver, and just keep the "monitor" out going to the TV correct? I would set the denon to control analog up scaling (from TV tuner) only since I have my blu ray scaling the digital signals from my dvd's (?)
> 
> 
> Maybe I should let the denon control both analog and digital up scaling which one has a better processor chip the denon or bd30?



It sounds like tvmack, you are running an analog cable signal from COX directly into your TV. If that is the case you would have to "upgrade" to digital TV to get a digital TV box and if you want HD that would require a HD digital box. Of course COX will charge you more per month. The only way to connect if you keep your analog signal is to pull the audio off the back of the TV and run it through the Denon. I looked at doing that as I am still analog but was concerned with the audio being out of sync with the picture.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13306677
> 
> 
> I am currently running a 6.2 surround. What I am looking for is anyone that has gone to 7.1 from 6.1. Is there another level of detail and immersion, or is it not worth making the jump.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> 
> Classico



I asked the same question awhile back, when I was fishing cables for my current 6.1 system. I was told the extra back speaker did not make much of a difference at all. The sound behind you is not pin point localized, so being directly behind you or off to one side slightly will not make any real difference.


Now, a 5.1 to a 6.1 or 7.1 makes a difference. The sound stage existing behind you is an added depth of enjoyment.


----------



## Psolar

"I have my cable line directly attached to my TV. (no cable box).


How do I run my cable line to my 3808ci receiver to upscale the analog cable signal? The cable line is the screw in type plug is there an adaptor I need to plug into the receiver?"


You have 2 options here.... The best option would be to upgrade to DVR and spend the extra hours of time playing, or the cheap option... get a $5 vcr on craigslist and use the video converter in that.


----------



## Classico

After setting up and getting the incredible sound,







I have run into an anomaly. On several movies, when there is a sudden very LOUD sound (explosion, etc.) the 3808 goes "out" for several seconds and then comes back in. I then go back to replay that same sequence and everything is OK. This has happened using LPCM, TrueHD, and DTS HD MA on various movies. It appears that the suddeness of the "LOUD" sound takes the Denon out.


Has anyone else experienced this?







These same movies DID NOT have this issue with with my 3801, which of course did NOT have HDMI. Anyone with a suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

_Edited: I am running with 1.69 FW_


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## dloose

Does anyone know what URL the Denon uses for accessing internet radio?

Secondly - if I turn off "ip scaling" the internet radio video is not displayed. Took me awhile to figure out why it was not displaying; this would fall under the "glitch" category to me.


----------



## datavortex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markom911* /forum/post/13100426
> 
> 
> I've searched this tread to no avail so here goes...
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy an universal RF remote to use with my 3808 but I have a few reservations. The Denon rc7001 has a feature that I need my next remote to have and that feature is being able to pull up music tracks on my pc using the lcd display on the remote. This would allow me to be in my back yard, glance through my songs and pick one without having to select it from my pc or through my tv. The problem I'm having is that I've had Harmony remote for years and really enjoy them. Does anyone know if the Harmony 1000, ONE, or 890 be able to perform this function? Any info would be much appreciated.



I have basically the same question as the person above (which was asked a few months back, but the only answer I found suggested a Pronto remote instead, which does not appeal to me).


I am currently using a Harmony One remote with my beloved 3808. It works alright except for the inter-device trigger delays that other people have discussed previously in this thread. It is, however, an infrared remote with no RF capability. This is affecting me in two ways - I can't use it to control the lighting and ceiling fans in my living room, and I can't use the 3808's awesome bidirectional RF capabilities (to view things like radio station names, ID3 tags from MP3s, etc, on the remote itself). The former is bothersome but not enough to make me switch. The latter would be awesome enough to make the leap, if it worked on the 890.


So, my question: Does the 2-way RF capability of the 3808 work with the Harmony 890? Does it work with any Harmony remotes? I am not too happy with the form factor on the Harmony 1000, but curious to know if there's any compatibility here at all. In my ideal universe, my remote is a bidirectional, RF version of the Harmony One. Is there anything vaguely like this that exists today or is scheduled for release in the future?


Thanks for your help, AVSers!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *datavortex* /forum/post/13310515
> 
> 
> So, my question: Does the 2-way RF capability of the 3808 work with the Harmony 890? Does it work with any Harmony remotes? I am not too happy with the form factor on the Harmony 1000, but curious to know if there's any compatibility here at all. In my ideal universe, my remote is a bidirectional, RF version of the Harmony One. Is there anything vaguely like this that exists today or is scheduled for release in the future?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, AVSers!



datavortex,


I don't have your answer, but www.remotecentral.com is the be all end all about remotes. Give them a try. They have multiple forums and loads of information about any remote on the planet. It's not like you're asking for the moon, sun and stars,







but if you find it, please let us know.


Good luck,

Classico


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13307290
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Could you recommend a digital TV (w/hdmi) tuner or recorder that will work with my Comcast cable?
> 
> 
> So I would run the cable into the tuner, tuner into denon receiver, and just keep the "monitor" out going to the TV correct? I would set the denon to control analog up scaling (from TV tuner) only since I have my blu ray scaling the digital signals from my dvd's (?)
> 
> 
> Maybe I should let the denon control both analog and digital up scaling which one has a better processor chip the denon or bd30?




Does this answer from Denon customer service below make any sense to you? As I understand I have to have a tuner to be able to run the signal through the denon to upscale (?) They are saying to run video out from the TV to the denon (?) Now im really confused









*Denon customer service answer*:


Response (Lisa Vanaria) - 03/06/2008 12:14 PM

Charles -


You need to run either analog or digital out from your TV into an input on the receiver. We don’t have an input for RG-6 (the screw in plug your talking about). So it would be ANALOG OR DIGITAL “OUT” from TV “IN” receiver

*My question to Denon customer service*:


Customer (charles mccracken) - 03/05/2008 09:07 PM

I just purchased a 3808ci receiver. I have my cable line directly attached to my TV. (no cable box).


How do I run my cable line to my Denon receiver to upscale the analog cable signal? The cable line is the screw in type plug is there an adaptor I need to plug into the receiver?


I currently have an hdmi cable running from the "monitor" out to the TV for my blu ray player.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13310979
> 
> 
> 
> You need to run either analog or digital out from your TV into an input on the receiver. We don’t have an input for RG-6 (the screw in plug your talking about). So it would be ANALOG OR DIGITAL “OUT” from TV “IN” receiver



Your Panny 58pz700u has a composite video output that can be connected to the Denon composite input under TV/Cbl. Once connected you need to go to SOURCE>TV/Cbl>OTHER>VIDEO CONNECT = ON. This will then convert your analog composite TV input to the HDMI output going to your HDMI TV input. You may turn on or off video scaling to see what looks the best. I prefer to leave all scaling to be done on my Panny 65" 1080p Pro HDTV.


Also make sure you have either the digital optical or analog audio cables connected to the Denon.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13310644
> 
> 
> datavortex,
> 
> 
> I don't have your answer, but www.remotecentral.com is the be all end all about remotes. Give them a try. They have multiple forums and loads of information about any remote on the planet. It's not like you're asking for the moon, sun and stars,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if you find it, please let us know.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Classico



Nobody on remotecentral.com has had any info on the 7000/7001.










You can see my posts there.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13310979
> 
> 
> Does this answer from Denon customer service below make any sense to you? As I understand I have to have a tuner to be able to run the signal through the denon to upscale (?) They are saying to run video out from the TV to the denon (?) Now im really confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Denon customer service answer*:
> 
> 
> Response (Lisa Vanaria) - 03/06/2008 12:14 PM
> 
> Charles -
> 
> 
> You need to run either analog or digital out from your TV into an input on the receiver. We don’t have an input for RG-6 (the screw in plug your talking about). So it would be ANALOG OR DIGITAL “OUT” from TV “IN” receiver
> 
> *My question to Denon customer service*:
> 
> 
> Customer (charles mccracken) - 03/05/2008 09:07 PM
> 
> I just purchased a 3808ci receiver. I have my cable line directly attached to my TV. (no cable box).
> 
> 
> How do I run my cable line to my Denon receiver to upscale the analog cable signal? The cable line is the screw in type plug is there an adaptor I need to plug into the receiver?
> 
> 
> I currently have an hdmi cable running from the "monitor" out to the TV for my blu ray player.




The response from denon is not working.


Here is what I have so far:


(cable line is going directly to TV no cable box) I have an RCA line going from my TV Prog (out) to my Denon composite yellow "in". I have the i/p set to analog "auto" on the denon. As mentioned I have a hdmi cable also going from the "monitor" out on the denon to my tv to use with my blu ray.


I am still getting the 480i status on my TV so its not being scaled. Even when I switch the scaler to the 1080i on the denon its still showing 480i resolution on my TV when I hit status.


My TV is a 58pz700u.


As related prior in this post I understand I may need a seperate tuner to connect my cable wire to and run the tuner through my denon for it to scale my analog cable channels (?) This is even though my 58pz700u has a digital tuner built in. Since the cable wire is attached directly to my TV the signal is being sent directly to the TV before the composite video"out" to the denon can convert the signal is this accurate?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13313265
> 
> *I have the i/p set to analog "auto" on the denon.*



I have posted a graphic of the i/p scaling menu. I don't see this "analog auto" that you mention. What settings do you have in this menu for scaling and resolutiion?


----------



## rynberg

tvmack, if you aren't going to listen to people, why bother asking a question? You were told several posts ago that you will need an outboard tuner/decoder to do what you want. This means a cable box/DVR or using a VCR. That's the only way it will work. Period. Personally I wouldn't bother, the upscaling isn't going to help much with a grungy analog cable signal.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13313691
> 
> 
> tvmack, if you aren't going to listen to people, why bother asking a question? You were told several posts ago that you will need an outboard tuner/decoder to do what you want. This means a cable box/DVR or using a VCR. That's the only way it will work. Period. Personally I wouldn't bother, the upscaling isn't going to help much with a grungy analog cable signal.



I would have to agree a tuner needed to accomplish. Unless of course I am flamed to a crisp.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rynberg* /forum/post/13313691
> 
> 
> tvmack, if you aren't going to listen to people, why bother asking a question? You were told several posts ago that you will need an outboard tuner/decoder to do what you want. This means a cable box/DVR or using a VCR. That's the only way it will work. Period. Personally I wouldn't bother, the upscaling isn't going to help much with a grungy analog cable signal.



Ryn thanks for your feedback.


Did you see the response from Denon customer support? Thats why im here to interact with those that share my interest and of course im open to all feedback. The MFG. of the equipment didnt mention a tuner thats why im sharing it with you. The response they gave me doesnt seem to be working however, so its a matter of trial and error.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13313600
> 
> 
> I have posted a graphic of the i/p scaling menu. I don't see this "analog auto" that you mention. What settings do you have in this menu for scaling and resolutiion?



Oh yeah BW the "auto" was for the resolution I had the i/p set to analog for the cable feed. I was going to let my blu ray scale digital output.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13313946
> 
> 
> Oh yeah BW the "auto" was for the resolution I had the i/p set to analog for the cable feed. I was going to let my blu ray scale digital output.



Ok, for clarity I would set the i/p to A to H and H to H; resolution to 1080p.


Your BD30 will not be touched as it is sending 1080p via the Denon.


----------



## nethomas

If anyone is interested, my AVP A1HD is at my dealers so I am going to sell the 3808 I have been using the last 3 months. PM me for a great deal on this unit.


----------



## electronleaker

TVMACK,


Are you sure you can input your cable to your tv via twist on coax, output via your component/composite output, run that through your denon and back to your tv with your tv on the "Denon's" input? I ask this very strange question because of this. "Normally" a tv will USE the input it's set to, if it's not set to your "tv's" input it may not be using the tv's signal and outputting it to your denon if your tv is set to the input the Denon's on. I know, it's a little hard to understand at first but to test it out try something for me.


If you have another tv (smaller one hopefully) set it next to your main tv. Run your cable to your main tv and a cable from your tv's output to your other tv. See if, when your main tv is set to your cable input, you get signal to the second tv for display. If so, change the input on your main tv to your Denon's input and see if you STILL get signal to your second tv. This will verify your main tv will take in a signal on say input #1 and spit it out your output while on say input #2.


If you try this and it doesn't work, you need a cable box and/or dvr to make it work. Bypassing the tv all together.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> I'd be very carefull when buying from EE.



My experience was pretty good. Like others on this thread, I bought my 3808CI from Steve. As someone else already posted, I didn't receive an order number nor did I receive any extended warranty information; however, I'm sure it will be sent once I notify Steve that I didn't receive the warranty information with the shipment.


----------



## TheMoose

Has anyone used the Maintenance mode of the Denon?

I know dealers are supposed to be able to access my AVR online to check on any problems & I did get mine from a custom install dealer but have not needed to have them access it yet & was wondering if anyone else has.


Also what do you guys that bought it online or from a Best Buy or other place that won't give you this service do about it, will or can Denon do it if you call them?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13310392
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what URL the Denon uses for accessing internet radio?
> 
> Secondly - if I turn off "ip scaling" the internet radio video is not displayed. Took me awhile to figure out why it was not displaying; this would fall under the "glitch" category to me.



If by "internet radio video" you mean the GUI status screen that shows the radio channel/artist/title info and other stuff--well I have i/p scaling turned off on mine and I am able to view the GUI status screen for Internet Radio on my display just fine; if not...then you lost me there.


----------



## Ray**W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *datavortex* /forum/post/13310515
> 
> 
> I have basically the same question as the person above (which was asked a few months back, but the only answer I found suggested a Pronto remote instead, which does not appeal to me).
> 
> 
> I am currently using a Harmony One remote with my beloved 3808. It works alright except for the inter-device trigger delays that other people have discussed previously in this thread. It is, however, an infrared remote with no RF capability. This is affecting me in two ways - I can't use it to control the lighting and ceiling fans in my living room, and I can't use the 3808's awesome bidirectional RF capabilities (to view things like radio station names, ID3 tags from MP3s, etc, on the remote itself). The former is bothersome but not enough to make me switch. The latter would be awesome enough to make the leap, if it worked on the 890.
> 
> 
> So, my question: Does the 2-way RF capability of the 3808 work with the Harmony 890? Does it work with any Harmony remotes? I am not too happy with the form factor on the Harmony 1000, but curious to know if there's any compatibility here at all. In my ideal universe, my remote is a bidirectional, RF version of the Harmony One. Is there anything vaguely like this that exists today or is scheduled for release in the future?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, AVSers!



I don't think you folks are going to have much luck trying to use a universal remote to scroll through your music in the same manner as the Denon remote that was designed to accomplish that piece.


Having said that, if you are going to be wandering around your property and trying to do the scrolling thing, why not simply use the Denon remote as your "traveling" remote? Your universal remote would appear to be the multi-component device you would want in the room, while the Denon remote would handle all of the commands you need for receiver related items from anywhere.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *datavortex* /forum/post/13310515
> 
> 
> ...and I can't use the 3808's awesome bidirectional RF capabilities (to view things like radio station names, ID3 tags from MP3s, etc, on the remote itself). So, my question: Does the 2-way RF capability of the 3808 work with the Harmony 890?



I didn't know that the remote for the AVR 3808CI was RF capable.







How do you activate it?


----------



## myrison

they sell an optional RF remote... it's not the same one that the unit ships with.


----------



## Infominister

Oh. Is it altogether different and how much does it cost?


----------



## Todd Scott

I'm having an issue with my 3808 ignoring commands from my MX-900 RF controlled remote when white screens are displayed on my plasma TV. Like the Wii main menu. The IR noise from the plasma is being picked up by the IR window on the 3808 and is jamming the IR signal jack on the rear of the 3808. If I place my hand over the IR pickup window on the front of the 3808 the remote/base station is able to send commands into the rear jack. My 3808 sits in a corner in a built-in rack facing the TV which is about 3 ft away from the 3808. I have the output of the IR output of the base station cranked all the way to try and override the plasma noise but it doesn't work. Ironically the Denon remotes work perfectly. I'd hate to have to put black tape over the 3808 IR window or use IR only on the MX-900 because I need to be able to control my receiver from other rooms. Moving the receiver or TV is not an option because they are wall mounted.


----------



## martles24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13277692
> 
> 
> You have to set your SB to ON and mode to use. I don't have my remote at hand but if you hit the little button on the far left below the centre cursor buttons it will take you to the audio and video setting you can find the setting here. If you goto menu you can also find the same adjustment.
> 
> 
> Edit-It is "PARA" parameter button you need.



Hi guys, I've been lurking on this thread for a while and just bought the 3808 based on the input I've seen here. So far, it's been great, but I do have a question to those of you hooking up a PS3 for video games.


I have a 6.1 setup and my SB channel is also silent during video games. Obviously I'm aware that they're only encoded w/DD 5.1, most of them at least. I tried following the suggestion above, but when you go there, to SB options, it's grayed out and only shows one option: "DSCRT ON". I used to be able to have that surround back channel matrixed as well, for video games and movies. Does anybody know how to accomplish this, or if it's even possible? I'm running HDMI w/all PCM and DD format enabled on the PS3.


With movies in any form of 5.1 this setting change DOES work to bring that channel to life... just not on video games...


Any thoughts? Any help is appreciated.


PS - just thought I'd throw in my two cents about the diff btw DD and Uncompressed formats... all I can say is WOW. I had no idea what I was missing out on. For even my fiancee to notice, it's pretty impressive.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martles24* /forum/post/13326617
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I've been lurking on this thread for a while and just bought the 3808 based on the input I've seen here. So far, it's been great, but I do have a question to those of you hooking up a PS3 for video games.
> 
> 
> I have a 6.1 setup and my SB channel is also silent during video games. Obviously I'm aware that they're only encoded w/DD 5.1, most of them at least. I tried following the suggestion above, but when you go there, to SB options, it's grayed out and only shows one option: "DSCRT ON". I used to be able to have that surround back channel matrixed as well, for video games and movies. Does anybody know how to accomplish this, or if it's even possible? I'm running HDMI w/all PCM and DD format enabled on the PS3.
> 
> 
> With movies in any form of 5.1 this setting change DOES work to bring that channel to life... just not on video games...
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> PS - just thought I'd throw in my two cents about the diff btw DD and Uncompressed formats... all I can say is WOW. I had no idea what I was missing out on. For even my fiancee to notice, it's pretty impressive.



When your 3808 is set to the PS3 input, bring up the 3808 GUI and go to the SURROUND MODE (icon is a music note) and make sure you are using Dolby. Then goto the PARAMETERS menu (green icon that looks like an EQ). From there select AUDIO and SURROUND PARAMETERS, and SB CH Out. (this is your rear surround back channel). Set it to MATRIX. This "should" work.


----------



## kplex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martles24* /forum/post/13326617
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I've been lurking on this thread for a while and just bought the 3808 based on the input I've seen here. So far, it's been great, but I do have a question to those of you hooking up a PS3 for video games.
> 
> 
> I have a 6.1 setup and my SB channel is also silent during video games. Obviously I'm aware that they're only encoded w/DD 5.1, most of them at least. I tried following the suggestion above, but when you go there, to SB options, it's grayed out and only shows one option: "DSCRT ON". I used to be able to have that surround back channel matrixed as well, for video games and movies. Does anybody know how to accomplish this, or if it's even possible? I'm running HDMI w/all PCM and DD format enabled on the PS3.
> 
> 
> With movies in any form of 5.1 this setting change DOES work to bring that channel to life... just not on video games...
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> PS - just thought I'd throw in my two cents about the diff btw DD and Uncompressed formats... all I can say is WOW. I had no idea what I was missing out on. For even my fiancee to notice, it's pretty impressive.



I'm not real familiar with the 3808, but I think you're probably receiving a 7.1 signal from your ps3 when playing games, even if the games are 5.1. Check the received signal signal indicators on your receiver to verify this. Obviously if you're receiving 7.1, even if the back channels aren't actually active, you can't matrix the signal.


----------



## Infominister

Can anyone explain the difference between using "Bi-Amp" mode in a 5.1 configuration in which I'm using a separate amp' for Zone 2 power and the "2 Channel" mode? According to the typically vague and confusing Denon manual, both use the SB speaker terminals to double the power for the FL and FR speakers, which is what I want, but I don't understand what the different choice provides.


----------



## El Guero




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13321859
> 
> 
> Oh. Is it altogether different and how much does it cost?



The Denon RF base and remote together cost around $500. I found a less expensive solution that I posted about a few pages back that didn't cost me a penny since my home has WiFi and I have a WiFi enabled PDA (iPhone). I simply point the browser in the PDA to the IP address of the 3808CI's ethernet port and am able to use the full web interface to control all zones, view playlists, Internet radio favorites, etc.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *El Guero* /forum/post/13327298
> 
> 
> The Denon RF base and remote together cost around $500. I found a less expensive solution that I posted about a few pages back that didn't cost me a penny since my home has WiFi and I have a WiFi enabled PDA (iPhone). I simply point the browser in the PDA to the IP address of the 3808CI's ethernet port and am able to use the full web interface to control all zones, view playlists, Internet radio favorites, etc.



I did the same thing with my 32G iPod Touch.

I can control my Denon anywhere in my house with it.


----------



## martles24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kplex* /forum/post/13327085
> 
> 
> I'm not real familiar with the 3808, but I think you're probably receiving a 7.1 signal from your ps3 when playing games, even if the games are 5.1. Check the received signal signal indicators on your receiver to verify this. Obviously if you're receiving 7.1, even if the back channels aren't actually active, you can't matrix the signal.



Thank you both for your answers.


On the first one, when I go to surround options, dolby digital is not an option. The only options are the DSP settings like 7ch stereo, Game, Matrix, Arena, etc. So I leave this on standard as I want to leave the signal un processed as it comes from the PS3. This is actually how it was


Although I do not like it, on the answer I quoted, I'm leaning toward this being correct. I went and checked what type of signal is being received by the 3808 from the PS3 and it is in fact PCM 7.1 3/4/.1. I can see how if that is the signal being sent that the Denon would not try to Matrix the rear channel, as it believes there is 7.1 coming to it.


So, now, the question becomes, and may be slightly irrelevant to this thread, but is the PS3 capable of sending only 5.1 when playing video games so that the receiver would be able to matrix the SB channel?


Thanks again


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13324282
> 
> 
> I'm having an issue with my 3808 ignoring commands from my MX-900 RF controlled remote when white screens are displayed on my plasma TV. Like the Wii main menu. The IR noise from the plasma is being picked up by the IR window on the 3808 and is jamming the IR signal jack on the rear of the 3808. If I place my hand over the IR pickup window on the front of the 3808 the remote/base station is able to send commands into the rear jack. My 3808 sits in a corner in a built-in rack facing the TV which is about 3 ft away from the 3808. I have the output of the IR output of the base station cranked all the way to try and override the plasma noise but it doesn't work. Ironically the Denon remotes work perfectly. I'd hate to have to put black tape over the 3808 IR window or use IR only on the MX-900 because I need to be able to control my receiver from other rooms. Moving the receiver or TV is not an option because they are wall mounted.



Which base station do you have? MRF-250? 200? or 350?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13330324
> 
> 
> Which base station do you have? MRF-250? 200? or 350?



I have the MRF-300. It's awesome. It's not a problem with RF interference. I'm looking for a nice gloss black sticker to place over the IR window on the 3808. Not too happy about it but I don't want to open the 3808 to block the IR sensor with the unit being only 1 week old. It would be cool if I could disable the sensor from the setup menu.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13327608
> 
> 
> I did the same thing with my 32G iPod Touch.
> 
> I can control my Denon anywhere in my house with it.



That's cool. How do you select those tiny radio buttons on the touch's screen? Do you use a stylus?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13330619
> 
> 
> That's cool. How do you select those tiny radio buttons on the touch's screen? Do you use a stylus?



No it doesn't need a stylus, you can zoom in on what ever you want to control, I was just showing the whole screen in that pic, here it is zoomed in.


----------



## asemev

Hi all,


I have a quick question: On radiodenon, you can create folders which will appear under 'favorites' in the receiver GUI, so you can organize your favorite stations by genre, etc. Is there any way to delete or rename these folders after they're created? I cant seem to find any way to do it!


thanks.

asemev.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13320167
> 
> 
> If by "internet radio video" you mean the GUI status screen that shows the radio channel/artist/title info and other stuff--well I have i/p scaling turned off on mine and I am able to view the GUI status screen for Internet Radio on my display just fine; if not...then you lost me there.



Yes, that's exactly what I mean. I'm using HDMI to a Samsung HT-5687S which upconverts everything except 480i to 1080p for display. If I turn A to H scaling off in the 3808 , the GUI disappears immediately and not just internet radio but "tuner" and setup as well. I'm using 1.69 firmware.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13333318
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I mean. I'm using HDMI to a Samsung HT-5687S which upconverts everything except 480i to 1080p for display. If I turn A to H scaling off in the 3808 , the GUI disappears immediately and not just internet radio but "tuner" and setup as well. I'm using 1.69 firmware.




Under SOURCE>NET/USB, etc for each source >OTHER>Video Select

then select TV/Cbl or SAT depending upon your video source. Do NOT select SOURCE!


----------



## wolla

I just got the 3808 and I am using it together with my DVDO VP50pro and Toshiba HD-DVD.


How do I ensure that the video is only "passed-through" the 3808 so that the 3808 does not interfere with the video? (which is processed by the DVDO VP50).


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wolla* /forum/post/13333722
> 
> 
> I just got the 3808 and I am using it together with my DVDO VP50pro and Toshiba HD-DVD.
> 
> 
> How do I ensure that the video is only "passed-through" the 3808 so that the 3808 does not interfere with the video? (which is processed by the DVDO VP50).



MANUAL SETUP>HDMI>I/P> OFF


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13331786
> 
> 
> No it doesn't need a stylus, you can zoom in on what ever you want to control, I was just showing the whole screen in that pic, here it is zoomed in.



I see. That ipod touch is one slick looking device.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13333750
> 
> 
> MANUAL SETUP>HDMI>I/P> OFF



If you leave the IP selection "On" for purposes of scaling just one of your sources, can't you also set it to "off" on all the other individual sources that you _don't_ want to scale? In other words, are you still getting native (untouched) pass-through on all the individual sources for which you've _deselected_ upconversion?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13334563
> 
> 
> If you leave the IP selection "On" for purposes of scaling just one of your sources, can't you also set it to "off" on all the other individual sources that you _don't_ want to scale? In other words, are you still getting native (untouched) pass-through on all the individual sources for which you've _deselected_ upconversion?




Scaling applies to all sources, not individually. Converting Analog to Digital (HDMI) can be selected individually via SOURCE>>OTHER>VIDEO CONVERT


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13334766
> 
> 
> Scaling applies to all sources, not individually. Converting Analog to Digital (HDMI) can be selected individually via SOURCE>>OTHER>VIDEO CONVERT



Hmm, didn't know that. I'll have to try turning it off tonight. thanks


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13334766
> 
> 
> Scaling applies to all sources, not individually. Converting Analog to Digital (HDMI) can be selected individually via SOURCE>>OTHER>VIDEO CONVERT



What would happen in my situation?


My DVD player is hooked up via component to the 3808. All other sources are HDMI. For my i/p scaler setting, I only have it set to "A to H". If I didn't select "A to H & H to H", are the HDMI sources also scaled? When I check the signal info, it seems to pass correctly.


----------



## 1fastz28

hi all, got my 3808 a few days ago and i'm completely baffled trying to get it to talk to my computer, and radiodenon.com is borderline worthless, i can't even create an account


----------



## fpp777

Looking for some information for a friend and I really did not find an exact answer in search...


Does the 3808 use RF for remote functions and does it ship with an RF remote?


Thanks.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fpp777* /forum/post/13337495
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 use RF for remote functions and does it ship with an RF remote?
> 
> Thanks.



Not included in the box, no. Denon do have an optional RF remote with base-station available, but the included remotes are IR.


----------



## mks100

I just lost my GUI??? I updated the firmware two weeks ago? Any ideas??? I did the hard reset after I updated the firmware, but for some reason it just went away this past week??? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mks100* /forum/post/13337845
> 
> 
> I just lost my GUI??? I updated the firmware two weeks ago? Any ideas??? I did the hard reset after I updated the firmware, but for some reason it just went away this past week??? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!



- This happened to me a while back. Completely power down the unit with the power button and turn it back on and see if that restores the GUI.


----------



## blairy

Picked up my 3808 on Saturday (now Monday night here) and so far, this has been a most frustrating experience. First up the Denon wouldn't output any video (via HDMI), making menus very hard to setup. Hooked up a component cable and was able to view menus although these flashed constantly making the whole setup process a nightmare. Hooked up laptop and accessed via network which made some things easier, but the network interface doesn't include all menus option. Tried firmware update but it tells me I have latest version.


Major difficulty is trying to get an image to display (Denon OSD/Menu was near impossible) via HDMI.


Obviously it may be that I've set something totally wrong...on this basis I reset the DSP microprocessor and went through setup all over again (Sunday afternoon) - religiously following the manual (this time - although I had used it first time around too - just not religiously). Following are issues I still cannot resolve.




· I can get an image (Denon menu) via HDMI but only if turn off i/p scaling. Believe I need this on for upscaling of video.


· Foxtel video via component cannot be upscaled (actually it is not even output)


· I can play standard DVD on Oppo, but only if output is set to 567i/p. Anything higher than this and I lose both sound and image.


· DVD Audio on Oppo works well (with Oppo resolution 576i/p)


· CD is also OK, however constantly have to reset this to Direct (although I know there is setting to keep this in place - it's kind of not that critical in the overall scheme right now).


· SACD is a debacle, although it is not clear whether this is the Oppo or the Denon. Only comes through as stereo; DSD comes to AVR as PCM and if it does come as DSD I get nasty pops from speakers and then sound like a $20 Chinese trannie radio. (I've now been told that SACD only works with oppo in 720p mode - can't check as I lose sound and video in this mode)


· Toshiba EX HD-DVD I cannot get any image or sound from for neither DVD nor HD-DVD. Unlike the Oppo this is output at 1080i (DVD) or 1080p (HDDVD)


· PS3 same as Toshiba - no image nor sound


· Xbox360, sound but no image. (Based on these last three it seems my AVR cannot accept resolutions greater than 576p?)



Panel is a Sharp LC52D83X which has HDMI 1.3a as does all the above equipment apart from Oppo (1.2)and Foxtel. Panel only installed recently. All of the above gear has been hooked up direct to panel and works brilliantly.


I've tried disconnecting all hdmi cables from receiver, left all day today and reconnected. Apparently this resets the hdcp and gets a handshake going, however not for me it doesn't.


I've reassigned inputs so that standard labels for hdmi are being used for hdmi sources (eg DVD/HDP/VCR-PVR/TV)...no change


What am I doing wrong or do i have a faulty AVR?


Any advice appreciated.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13339403
> 
> 
> Picked up my 3808 on Saturday...........
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong or do i have a faulty AVR?
> 
> 
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> blairy



Judging by all these problems, I would go back and exchange the unit for another one!


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13338436
> 
> 
> - This happened to me a while back. Completely power down the unit with the power button and turn it back on and see if that restores the GUI.



do you know what those updates are for?


----------



## Bmfr79

Finally received the 3808CI on Thursday and the 2nd one from 6ave is not damaged.







I set it up that night and have been enjoying it since. The original firmware was 1.57 and I updated the firmware to 1.69 via a crossover cable to my wireless router and had no problems. So far so good, I'm just hanging out until the new speakers come in, I'm afraid to blow the old ones. The only thing that is strange is that I feel like I am turning the Denon to a higher volume than I would have with the old receiver. Although there is no way to validate this as the old receive just had a volume knob and no display of Db to measure. I wonder if it could be that the old speakers just can't handle the Denon and I have to turn it up more, hmm.........


----------



## RedBaron420

Despite all the problems, the 3808 is looking better and better to me. (Once I pair it up with the new Gefen TV Scaler Pro that is coming out soon). My other choice was the Onkyo 875 but with all the issues I'm not sure I want to go that route.


My question:


Setup: I turn off all the scaling options in the 3808 and just have it pass everything through, then output to the Gefen scaler I mentioned above, and finally to the TV. If I feed the 3808 a 480i signal through HDMI, then pass it through to the scalar, does the 3808 automatically change it to 480p when outputting through HDMI (like the Onkyo 8xx does) or will it leave it alone and pass it out of HDMI at the original 480i?


Thanks!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedBaron420* /forum/post/13341606
> 
> 
> My question:
> 
> 
> Setup: I turn off all the scaling options in the 3808 and just have it pass everything through, then output to the Gefen scaler I mentioned above, and finally to the TV. If I feed the 3808 a 480i signal through HDMI, then pass it through to the scalar, does the 3808 automatically change it to 480p when outputting through HDMI (like the Onkyo 8xx does) or will it leave it alone and pass it out of HDMI at the original 480i?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Scaler OFF: 480i -> 480i


I have both component and HDMI going to my HDTV (monitor). The HDMI>DVI on my HDTV will not accept 480i, so when I check with a 480i station input, the STATUS on the Denon shows 480i output, AND it will show a picture on my Component input but NOT on the HDMI input of the HDTV!


----------



## RedBaron420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13341783
> 
> 
> Scaler OFF: 480i -> 480i
> 
> 
> I have both component and HDMI going to my HDTV (monitor). The HDMI>DVI on my HDTV will not accept 480i, so when I check with a 480i station input, the STATUS on the Denon shows 480i output, AND it will show a picture on my Component input but NOT on the HDMI input of the HDTV!



Perfect. Unless I can find a huge reason why it would be a bad idea, it looks like my final setup will be the 3808 with a new Gefen Scaler Pro doing all the heavy lifting AFTER the AVR.


Thanks


----------



## myrison

All -


I'm pretty sure the answer to this is no, but I'd like to set up a 7.1 system in my main room with 2 powered speakers in zone 2. I know that the receiver can't do all 9 speakers at the same time, but some other receivers I've had would automatically convert from 7.1 to 5.1 whenever the Zone 2 speakers were engaged (like an A/B switch).


Can the A& B surrounds be used in any way to do this? (Just as an aside, I was surprised to see that the Denon allows you to put in 4 side surrounds... for a total of 9 speakers with the back 2 + front 3 + 4 side surrounds)


Is an A/B type setup possible with this receiver, or once you have 7.1 is the only option to run pre-outs to Zone 2 for sound?


Thanks.


----------



## blairy

Thanks. My dealer was at a Denon function last night and hopes to have answers today. If not I'll be returning it.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13333318
> 
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what I mean. I'm using HDMI to a Samsung HT-5687S which upconverts everything except 480i to 1080p for display. If I turn A to H scaling off in the 3808 , the GUI disappears immediately and not just internet radio but "tuner" and setup as well. I'm using 1.69 firmware.



Hmmm...I'm running 1.57 f/w on mine; like I said, i/p Scaler is turned off yet I can still see the GUI when source is set to Internet Radio...however, I can't say that I've tried to turn off i/p Scaler while the source is currently set to Internet Radio to see what happens to the GUI at that point...but in any case w/ i/p set to off I can still see (i.e., pull up) the GUI when I select/switch to Internet Radio.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13333484
> 
> 
> Under SOURCE>NET/USB, etc for each source >OTHER>Video Select
> 
> then select TV/Cbl or SAT depending upon your video source. Do NOT select SOURCE!



I'll have to double-check my settings but I don't recall having done this on my 3808 in order to get the GUI to display when listening to the Internet Radio source and i/p Scaler set to off...


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13336889
> 
> 
> What would happen in my situation?
> 
> 
> My DVD player is hooked up via component to the 3808. All other sources are HDMI. For my i/p scaler setting, I only have it set to "A to H". If I didn't select "A to H & H to H", are the HDMI sources also scaled? When I check the signal info, it seems to pass correctly.



No...although one might wonder if the HDMI signal isn't being affected in some other way; after all--how is the 3808 otherwise able to overlay the GUI on top of a HDMI signal such that you are able to view it on your HDMI-connected display?


The "purist" would probably just leave i/p set to off...otherwise, an acceptable compromise would be to set it for "A to H" only...not unless your HDMI-connected source devices don't perform too well in the scaling department (i.e., it turns out that the Denon scaler is better than that in your source device and/or your display).


----------



## toneman

Sorry if this was touched upon earlier in this thread, but...can someone please explain whether the following is either a paradox or an issue where I just need to RTFM a bit more closely:


On my 3808, the max volume setting when I crank the volume to max (using the volume +/- button on the remote--it didn't occur to me to try cranking it using the volume knob on the receiver itself but then why should the result be any different) is +13dB; however, in the GUI if you drill down to "Manual Setup -> Volume Control -> Power On Level" it is possible to set the power-on volume to "Last", "---", or a value between -80dB and *+18dB*...on my 3808, this setting is set to "Last". If I'm interpreting the function of this setting correctly, I surely do not want to set it to +18dB...but in any case, the fact that it is possible to set it to +18dB implies that max volume can be cranked that high...yet I have found that it is not possible to do so w/ the main volume control.


Is there something I'm just overlooking?


----------



## cip4465

toneman,


Depending on what happened with either your manual channel level setup....or Audigys...the maximum volume will be adjusted. I think +18 might be factory default (and would be the maximum if all 8 channels were set to 0 in the channel level menu). But, once you start adjusting...say increase surround to +3db...then I "think" the +18 drops by 3 to -15. My guess is if all the channels were changed to something other than 0....then the largest +## number out there is basically what the +18 gets reduced by (haven't verified this much, but I would guess thats how it works).


----------



## RichNY

So I havent been able to take the 10 day Denon 3808 Sys Admin class yet.. so here are some questions appreciate help on


Cant figure out what are the menu breadcrumbs to change the output associated with zone 2. As a matter of fact, cant figure out how this got optioned to dvd in the first place.

Now I'm hoping that I have zone 2 correctly optioned so that this is for the stereo set of speakers in my dining room

All I really want to do is to have the source that I am using on main speakers (gee, I mean Zone 1 in Denonspeak) be the source for my remote set of speakers (ok, zone 2).


----------



## Don't h8

took the plunge










picked up a 3808 today to "try it out". i'm coming from an older (8+ yr old) yamaha that I was never happy with the sound quality. anywho, I also demoed an onkyo 805 for about 3 weeks. I really like the receiver and power it put out because it brought my old speakers to life, but it had an issue with powering off during movies when a heavy sound/action scene was being played.


this receiver will be mainly used for HT as it is going in my gameroom.


so, before I attempt to set this thing up, I have a couple questions...do I need to update the firmware if it doesn't have the latest version installed on it?


If so, should I do this before I set it up and run the auto speaker calibration?


Also, how does this do with power output? I currently have older JBL S312s (250 watts), JBL S Center and generic JBL surrounds (the onkyo 805 brought them to life, but see above for issue)...I will shortly be upgrading the speakers likely to a Definitive Technology bi-polar system.


Thanks!


----------



## mks100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13338436
> 
> 
> - This happened to me a while back. Completely power down the unit with the power button and turn it back on and see if that restores the GUI.



Fixed! Thanks! I went through the save configuration feature and completely powered down the unit and my GUI returned. First time I've had an issue with my Receiver (Purchased August 2007).


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13345884
> 
> 
> so, before I attempt to set this thing up, I have a couple questions...do I need to update the firmware if it doesn't have the latest version installed on it?
> 
> 
> If so, should I do this before I set it up and run the auto speaker calibration?



- It doesn't hurt to update to the latest firmware. I would run the auto speaker calibration after you run the firmware update.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I'm returning my Onkyo 805 tomorrow, I picked up a 3808 today from my dealer. I did auto set-up with Audyssey, excellant sounding. I just finished updating firmware to 1.69, looks like I'll have to set-up all over again tomorrow. At least now I can save the info, right?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13347253
> 
> 
> I'm returning my Onkyo 805 tomorrow, I picked up a 3808 today from my dealer. I did auto set-up with Audyssey, excellant sounding. I just finished updating firmware to 1.69, looks like I'll have to set-up all over again tomorrow. At least now I can save the info, right?



Another Ex-Onkyo customer...welcome to the 3808 family!


----------



## schernov

Hi.

Just received a 3808ci in the mail from Dakmart. Refirb one.


Started to set it up. Everything works well so far, except I cannot get it on my network. I am a computer engineer myself and just spent 4 hours screwing around with it.


I can get a DHCP address on my laptop, no problem. However, the receiver will not pick up DHCP. Even if I hard code it, still does not connect either with or without a reservation in the DHCP scope.

I use a straight cat 5 cable to the wall, as any PC would use.


I tried 2 different routers (Belkin and Dlink).


Please help.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13345072
> 
> 
> Cant figure out what are the menu breadcrumbs to change the output associated with zone 2.



Easy way: Grab the second remote (the one without the screen). Push the Zone button on the top until the LED lands on Zone 2. Select your source for Zone 2 with the buttons.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13345072
> 
> 
> Now I'm hoping that I have zone 2 correctly optioned so that this is for the stereo set of speakers in my dining room



That's just a matter of wiring.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13345072
> 
> 
> All I really want to do is to have the source that I am using on main speakers (gee, I mean Zone 1 in Denonspeak) be the source for my remote set of speakers (ok, zone 2).



You'll have to select the same source for both zones. You can do this with either remote, or using both of them, or the web interface.


I can't think of a way to automagically select the same source for both zones.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey guys,


I have a Sony VHS VCR I'm trying to hook up to my AVR-3808CI. No, I don't use it very often, just once in a blue moon







. Anyways, has anyone gotten a VCR to work with this thing? I have it plugged in via RCA L/R/V and the AVR goes to the TV by HDMI alone. If the VCR is stopped, I can see its gray screen and I can see its menus correctly, but as soon as I try to play the tape, the HDMI goes "No Signal" on my TV. The VCR and tape play perfectly if I hook it up to my old Sony 27" Trinitron. I tried turning off the i/p scaler thinking it couldn't handle the VCR signal, but then I couldn't get a signal at all... I'm thinking the TV doesn't accept 480i over HDMI.


What to do? What to do?


I'm not interested in buying a DVD / VCR combo as I have a very good DVD player, and I'm not interested in investing another dime in either obsolete technology (DVDs and VCRs).


Considering I paid all this money for an AVR that was supposed to scale analog sources, you'd think it would work







.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COEX-Pilot* /forum/post/13339678
> 
> 
> Judging by all these problems, I would go back and exchange the unit for another one!



This morning before going to work I disconnected all hdmi cables. This arvo (sorry that's aussie for afternoon) I reconnected one by one.


First up avr to panel - brilliant gui and fm screen in 1080p/50 as it should be. Left it for a few minutes as I've had this before and then it disappeared.


Reconnected fox via component. Woohoo got an image for the first time and it stayed for quite a few minutes. Only 576i though. Into the menu. Change the i/p scaler setting (and this function for foxtel is one of the reasons i bought this receiver) from off and bugger...image disappears.


Reconnected and tried all hdmi sources to no effect.


John from hifi shop came around and checked some settings and connections. Played around with the i/p scaler setting (and a couple of others) and put avr in a box and took it away. Will have a play with it tomorrow in his shop but will be ordering a new one.


If i/p scaler is not set to off; image disappears


In the meantime back to basics....all video and sound thru TV


Thanks


blairy


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13347646
> 
> 
> Another Ex-Onkyo customer...welcome to the 3808 family!



I couldn't resist, the price for the 3808 was great


----------



## deepcut

All,


I'm new to the forum areas so please bear with me. I did a firmware update last night and it was going to take a while so I decided to go to bed. When I woke up, the 3808 was on. When I tried to go to any of my inputs there was no picture and sound. So I thought maybe the firmware update didn't go through. I went back to the firmware update area and it said I had the latest. I still don't have picture and sound. Is there a reset I can try or do I have to take it back to get it repaired. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schernov* /forum/post/13347971
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Just received a 3808ci in the mail from Dakmart. Refirb one.
> 
> 
> Started to set it up. Everything works well so far, except I cannot get it on my network. I am a computer engineer myself and just spent 4 hours screwing around with it.
> 
> 
> I can get a DHCP address on my laptop, no problem. However, the receiver will not pick up DHCP. Even if I hard code it, still does not connect either with or without a reservation in the DHCP scope.
> 
> I use a straight cat 5 cable to the wall, as any PC would use.
> 
> 
> I tried 2 different routers (Belkin and Dlink).
> 
> 
> Please help.



I had trouble with 'generic' ethernet cables for FW updates, through the modem and router. Yesterday, I had success with a CROSSOVER Cat6 cable (7', $20, Best Buy). Someone else mentioned a crossover ethernet cable yesterday morning, in this thread.


I think 'Auto MDI/MDI-X' may not have been functional on my unit, perhaps because of an early build/1.28 FW (I'm now at FW 1.69, up to date).


I'll check for FW updates again using the other 'generic' cables, to see if it was the FW.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deepcut* /forum/post/13348933
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I'm new to the forum areas so please bear with me. I did a firmware update last night and it was going to take a while so I decided to go to bed. When I woke up, the 3808 was on. When I tried to go to any of my inputs there was no picture and sound. So I thought maybe the firmware update didn't go through. I went back to the firmware update area and it said I had the latest. I still don't have picture and sound. Is there a reset I can try or do I have to take it back to get it repaired. Any help would be appreciated.



This happens with the latest firmware update in certain cases. The only solution appears to be a Master Reset which means you have to redo all your options.


----------



## BH13

I'm hoping that someone can help me with this question, as I can't find anything on Denon's website or in this thread through the search function.


My laptop crashed last week, and I've done a full sytem reinstall. It appears that the hard drive is fried as the issues continue. Not such a bad thing because the wife approve buying a new toy







. I've been thinking about getting a mac instead of a pc, but of course want to be sure it will mesh with all of my other stuff.


Is the 3808 compatible with macs as far as streaming music through the net/usb input? Do I need to have Window Media Player 11 running for this function to work? When I got the 3808 a couple of months ago, I simply went to the net/usb input, and it automatically recoginized all of the music on my laptop.


Anyone using a mac to stream music? Don't want to buy a $1500 computer if I can't stream my music files.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedBaron420* /forum/post/13342049
> 
> 
> Perfect. Unless I can find a huge reason why it would be a bad idea, it looks like my final setup will be the 3808 with a new Gefen Scaler Pro doing all the heavy lifting AFTER the AVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I use the 3808 scaler for my DISH signal and it works great. I cannot tell the difference between having my Samsung 5271 doing the upscaling or the Denon. I don't run test patterns but in my opinion the upscaling on the 3808 gets a bad rap. All of my other sources are 1080p.


----------



## myrison

I totally agree... I was very pleasantly surprised with the upscaling after all of the talk about how it is inferior. (and it probably is, but I guess without having seen the direct comparison I feel more than happy with the 3808's abilities.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13348361
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I have a Sony VHS VCR I'm trying to hook up to my AVR-3808CI. No, I don't use it very often, just once in a blue moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, has anyone gotten a VCR to work with this thing? I have it plugged in via RCA L/R/V and the AVR goes to the TV by HDMI alone. If the VCR is stopped, I can see its gray screen and I can see its menus correctly, but as soon as I try to play the tape, the HDMI goes "No Signal" on my TV. The VCR and tape play perfectly if I hook it up to my old Sony 27" Trinitron. I tried turning off the i/p scaler thinking it couldn't handle the VCR signal, but then I couldn't get a signal at all... I'm thinking the TV doesn't accept 480i over HDMI.
> 
> 
> What to do? What to do?
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in buying a DVD / VCR combo as I have a very good DVD player, and I'm not interested in investing another dime in either obsolete technology (DVDs and VCRs).
> 
> 
> Considering I paid all this money for an AVR that was supposed to scale analog sources, you'd think it would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have the Sony SLV-N750 vcr (3 years old) hooked up the same way to my 3808ci and then to my Sony KD-36XS955 via HDMI. The picture displays 480i just fine, the vcr menu won't display. My HR20-700S DirecTV HD+DVR is set to pass the picture through HDMI without any scaling and 480i displays fine. I seldom use my vcr as well and generally don't check to see what my display is recieving, so I'll have to check my facts tonight, but I'm sure there's no problem with 480i.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13348361
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I have a Sony VHS VCR I'm trying to hook up to my AVR-3808CI. No, I don't use it very often, just once in a blue moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, has anyone gotten a VCR to work with this thing? I have it plugged in via RCA L/R/V and the AVR goes to the TV by HDMI alone. If the VCR is stopped, I can see its gray screen and I can see its menus correctly, but as soon as I try to play the tape, the HDMI goes "No Signal" on my TV. The VCR and tape play perfectly if I hook it up to my old Sony 27" Trinitron. I tried turning off the i/p scaler thinking it couldn't handle the VCR signal, but then I couldn't get a signal at all... I'm thinking the TV doesn't accept 480i over HDMI.
> 
> 
> What to do? What to do?
> 
> 
> I'm not interested in buying a DVD / VCR combo as I have a very good DVD player, and I'm not interested in investing another dime in either obsolete technology (DVDs and VCRs).
> 
> 
> Considering I paid all this money for an AVR that was supposed to scale analog sources, you'd think it would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




What kind of TV is the 3808 plugged in to? Some tvs won't accept 480i over HDMI...case in point: my 42" Sammy plasma will not accept 480i over HDMI, however my 60" pio will accept it.


As for scaling analog sources, is the i/p scaler set to "on"? If it is not, then it is just pass-through and you are likely getting 480i in and 480i out. If you use the scaler, then the tv is not getting a 480i signal and I've been of absolutely no help.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13348168
> 
> 
> Easy way: Grab the second remote (the one without the screen). Push the Zone button on the top until the LED lands on Zone 2. Select your source for Zone 2 with the buttons.
> 
> 
> That's just a matter of wiring.
> 
> 
> You'll have to select the same source for both zones. You can do this with either remote, or using both of them, or the web interface.
> 
> 
> I can't think of a way to automagically select the same source for both zones.



Much Thanks.

This receiver requires a different mindset when using Zones

Now I have a virtual remote control anywhere in the house for music using Command 3808


----------



## lrstevens421

Does anyone know what DSD decoding chip is used in the 3808 and/or how it compares to the chip used in the Yamaha 3800.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/13352452
> 
> 
> I have the Sony SLV-N750 vcr (3 years old) hooked up the same way to my 3808ci and then to my Sony KD-36XS955 via HDMI. The picture displays 480i just fine, the vcr menu won't display. My HR20-700S DirecTV HD+DVR is set to pass the picture through HDMI without any scaling and 480i displays fine. I seldom use my vcr as well and generally don't check to see what my display is recieving, so I'll have to check my facts tonight, but I'm sure there's no problem with 480i.



I have a Panasonic TH-50PF9UK (the 50" 1080p model from last year). It actually has a DVI-D input (only way to get 1080p into it). So I'm going from the AVR-3808CI to the Panasonic through a HDMI -> DVI-D cable.


I think it is an issue with the scaler in the AVR-3808CI, because I hear the audio going. If I turn the scaling off completely, I get "No Signal" on my TV. If I turn it on, I just get the blank screen.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13352598
> 
> 
> What kind of TV is the 3808 plugged in to? Some tvs won't accept 480i over HDMI...case in point: my 42" Sammy plasma will not accept 480i over HDMI, however my 60" pio will accept it.
> 
> 
> As for scaling analog sources, is the i/p scaler set to "on"? If it is not, then it is just pass-through and you are likely getting 480i in and 480i out. If you use the scaler, then the tv is not getting a 480i signal and I've been of absolutely no help.



Its a Panny 50" 1080p... I don't think it'll take 480i over the HDMI -> DVI input. I tried setting the scaler to 480p and 1080i... same thing... audio, and video only when I'm stopped.


I used to have a cheap external scaler, and it was kind of flaky with the VCR as well... it would often "crash" when FFing or Rewinding, but the 3808 doesn't play at all.


----------



## Psolar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bmfr79* /forum/post/13340088
> 
> 
> Finally received the 3808CI on Thursday and the 2nd one from 6ave is not damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it up that night and have been enjoying it since. The original firmware was 1.57 and I updated the firmware to 1.69 via a crossover cable to my wireless router and had no problems. So far so good, I'm just hanging out until the new speakers come in, I'm afraid to blow the old ones. The only thing that is strange is that I feel like I am turning the Denon to a higher volume than I would have with the old receiver. Although there is no way to validate this as the old receive just had a volume knob and no display of Db to measure. I wonder if it could be that the old speakers just can't handle the Denon and I have to turn it up more, hmm.........



I had the same issue but thought it was a positive. Distortion free means clearer sound that doesnt "sound loud"


Could it be that I was listening to clearer sound and could turn it louder without distortion and the speakers weren't working as hard? Yes it could


----------



## RedBaron420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/13352122
> 
> 
> I totally agree... I was very pleasantly surprised with the upscaling after all of the talk about how it is inferior. (and it probably is, but I guess without having seen the direct comparison I feel more than happy with the 3808's abilities.



Well I'm sure it's fine in most aspects. However, I was reading up on how the Faroudja chips introduce macroblocking artifacts on some DLP sets. I plan on buying one of the new 2008 Samsung DLP LED models that are coming out in a month or so and want to map out my purchase path to avoid running into this issue completely.


Are any of you guys using the 3808's built in Faroudja scaler with DLP sets, particularly Samsung? If so, are you running into this problem?


----------



## technik

Anybody notice on page 36 of the addendum sheet, the "Add new feature" section has now added " New functions (payment required) which can be purchased for downloading to the AVR-3808CI and upgrade?!? Seems Denon is going to be looking for other revenue streams from us huh. Interesting


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *technik* /forum/post/13353365
> 
> 
> Anybody notice on page 36 of the addendum sheet, the "Add new feature" section has now added " New functions (payment required) which can be purchased for downloading to the AVR-3808CI and upgrade?!? Seems Denon is going to be looking for other revenue streams from us huh. Interesting



Yep. A few of us have noticed. Denon said there was a spring/summer update with a feature download coming. It'll be interesting to see what they offer.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13355468
> 
> 
> Yep. A few of us have noticed. Denon said there was a spring/summer update with a feature download coming. It'll be interesting to see what they offer.




Netflix downloads! *now* that would be pretty slick.


----------



## schernov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schernov* /forum/post/13347971
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Just received a 3808ci in the mail from Dakmart. Refirb one.
> 
> 
> Started to set it up. Everything works well so far, except I cannot get it on my network. I am a computer engineer myself and just spent 4 hours screwing around with it.
> 
> 
> I can get a DHCP address on my laptop, no problem. However, the receiver will not pick up DHCP. Even if I hard code it, still does not connect either with or without a reservation in the DHCP scope.
> 
> I use a straight cat 5 cable to the wall, as any PC would use.
> 
> 
> I tried 2 different routers (Belkin and Dlink).
> 
> 
> Please help.




Well, I got the issue resolved. I found a 8 year old router that I thought I threw away. Plugged into my other router did another DHCP scope and plugged the AVR into it. Bingo DHCP worked!

Now doing the FW update. It has gone through all motions, shut itself off and turned back on. Now it has been saying " Please Wait" on the receiver display......for about 20 min now. Is that normal?


----------



## deepcut

Quote:

Originally Posted by deepcut

All,


I'm new to the forum areas so please bear with me. I did a firmware update last night and it was going to take a while so I decided to go to bed. When I woke up, the 3808 was on. When I tried to go to any of my inputs there was no picture and sound. So I thought maybe the firmware update didn't go through. I went back to the firmware update area and it said I had the latest. I still don't have picture and sound. Is there a reset I can try or do I have to take it back to get it repaired. Any help would be appreciated.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/13349660
> 
> 
> This happens with the latest firmware update in certain cases. The only solution appears to be a Master Reset which means you have to redo all your options.



Thanks jmonier this worked.


----------



## Tom C

Quote:

Originally Posted by Tom C

I have the Sony SLV-N750 vcr (3 years old) hooked up the same way to my 3808ci and then to my Sony KD-36XS955 via HDMI. The picture displays 480i just fine, the vcr menu won't display. My HR20-700S DirecTV HD+DVR is set to pass the picture through HDMI without any scaling and 480i displays fine. I seldom use my vcr as well and generally don't check to see what my display is recieving, so I'll have to check my facts tonight, but I'm sure there's no problem with 480i.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13353083
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic TH-50PF9UK (the 50" 1080p model from last year). It actually has a DVI-D input (only way to get 1080p into it). So I'm going from the AVR-3808CI to the Panasonic through a HDMI -> DVI-D cable.
> 
> 
> I think it is an issue with the scaler in the AVR-3808CI, because I hear the audio going. If I turn the scaling off completely, I get "No Signal" on my TV. If I turn it on, I just get the blank screen.



I checked my vcr, DirecTV and my Pioneer CLD-3090 laser disk player and 480i comes through ok. I never had to use a DVI connection before so I'm not familiar with any problems that there might be with a HDMI to DVI connection.


----------



## RichNY

So now that I'm getting the hang of this device I'm really liking it; complex but a lot of functionality.

In trying to directly select an internet radio station off the web interface; firefox launches the open/save dialog box rather than launching the station.

Any ideas on this problem...

Edit; Ooops - I just launched a podcast inside Firefox - I guess this application doesnt use the 3808 but plays inside the browser.


----------



## ruarmani

I like 3808, first of all, it is a great receiver. Secondly, I have a question. Is it possible to turn i/p scaler off only for one input source? For example, what if I want DVD player not to be upscaled, but other sources be upscaled. So far I could only turn the scaler off for all inputs.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I was wondering the same thing. As you described, I belive it has to on or off for all inputs. I wanted to use the scaler for my Wii.


----------



## gamedog44

I have just joined the forum and want to say hello to everybody.The information from this forum has really helped me.I am very pleased with my 3808ci.I am using a Sony bravia XBR4 lcd monitor,Sony up-convert dvd player and also run my cable through the 3808 all via Monster 1000 HDMI cables.I think the video is exellent.The audio is played through 6 JBL Studio L series speakers.L890's up front,LC2 center,L820's surround and L8400P 600 watt subwoofer.I have not the time to buy and compare the Onkyo 805 or 875 but I can tell you this: At -10db the Denon 3808 has my house shaking !!


----------



## Neurorad

I'm betting one of the downloadable upgrades will be to allow reception of Sirius, and for HD Radio reception of FM digital.


Check out the usa.denon.com product updates page for a peak at what other components can get.

_________________________________


Anyone have experience with the ASD-3W Denon iPod/Networking Client Dock with WiFi? Is WEP encryption a problem? Did you update the ASD-3W Firmware (instructions at usa.denon.com)?


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamedog44* /forum/post/13358221
> 
> 
> I have just joined the forum and want to say hello to everybody.The information from this forum has really helped me.I am very pleased with my 3808ci.I am using a Sony bravia XBR4 lcd monitor,Sony up-convert dvd player and also run my cable through the 3808 all via Monster 1000 HDMI cables.I think the video is exellent.The audio is played through 6 JBL Studio L series speakers.L890's up front,LC2 center,L820's surround and L8400P 600 watt subwoofer.I have not the time to buy and compare the Onkyo 805 or 875 but I can tell you this: At -10db the Denon 3808 has my house shaking !!



Welcome gamedog44. My setup is very similar to yours and everything just works and sounds so nicely together and most of it is all tied together with the 3808! This AVR just rocks!


- Denon 3808

- KDL52XBR4 Sony LCD

- Tivo HD

- Wii

- Sony DVD Upconverter with HDMI out

- PS3 (soon)

- Logitech Harmony 720

- Orb Audio Mod2 Speakers

- Home built MythTV box (used as a movie server)

- Sony VCR

- Lutron IR Lights


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13358487
> 
> 
> I'm betting one of the downloadable upgrades will be to allow reception of Sirius, and for HD Radio reception of FM digital.
> 
> 
> Check out the usa.denon.com product updates page for a peak at what other components can get.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with the ASD-3W Denon iPod/Networking Client Dock with WiFi? Is WEP encryption a problem? Did you update the ASD-3W Firmware (instructions at usa.denon.com)?




Someone mentioned streaming On Demand from Rhapsody.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13357656
> 
> 
> I like 3808, first of all, it is a great receiver. Secondly, I have a question. Is it possible to turn i/p scaler off only for one input source? For example, what if I want DVD player not to be upscaled, but other sources be upscaled. So far I could only turn the scaler off for all inputs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13358012
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. As you described, I belive it has to on or off for all inputs. I wanted to use the scaler for my Wii.



Yes. You can enable/disable scaling for each video input. I forget how, off-hand. (I'm 6000 miles from home.) But, if you look through the menu/setup screens, you will find it. (HDMI maybe??? Video???)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13359251
> 
> 
> Yes. You can enable/disable scaling for each video input. I forget how, off-hand. (I'm 6000 miles from home.) But, if you look through the menu/setup screens, you will find it. (HDMI maybe??? Video???)




No, you cannot....you can only disable Video Convert, ie composite to component; component to HDMI, etc. If disabled, then component will go to component and not be converted to HDMI. The scaling is separate and is not selectable for each input.


You could have i/p on, but select A to H then only analog to HDMI will be scaled, while HDMI to HDMI will not.


Got that


----------



## Rolfie

I use Linux on my music/photo server, but I think I recall reading that the Mac follows the same path: you have to purchase Twonkyvision. There's was a discount coupon for this in the AVR-3808CI box. I think it was about $30. With the latest version, mine seems to be working fine. I only wish I could store playlists as presets on the 3808; individual track presets don't cut it.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolfie* /forum/post/13360176
> 
> 
> I use Linux on my music/photo server, but I think I recall reading that the Mac follows the same path: you have to purchase Twonkyvision. There's was a discount coupon for this in the AVR-3808CI box. I think it was about $30. With the latest version, mine seems to be working fine. I only wish I could store playlists as presets on the 3808; individual track presets don't cut it.



I'm not sure why you need Twonky. I enabled file sharing for my music folder and I can access all my music MP3's and WMA files except itunes DRM protected audio, through the 3808 (couldn't get Twonky to access the itunes DRM audio either). Twonky will not automatically restart after the computer has been shut off and for me that was a deal breaker. Although leaving my computer on is not too convenient either, I've been looking at the QNAP TS-109 to use as a media file server and backup unit for all my computers in the house. Uses about 7 watts in standby and Twonky is built in as well.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13360542
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you need Twonky. I enabled file sharing for my music folder and I can access all my music MP3's and WMA files except itunes DRM protected audio, through the 3808 (couldn't get Twonky to access the itunes DRM audio either). Twonky will not automatically restart after the computer has been shut off and for me that was a deal breaker. Although leaving my computer on is not too convenient either, I've been looking at the QNAP TS-109 to use as a media file server and backup unit for all my computers in the house. Uses about 7 watts in standby and Twonky is built in as well.



Todd Scott,


Thanks for the replies regarding streaming with a Mac. Just so I am sure I understand, you are saying you have no problem doing this with the mac OS? Which program do you use to allow file sharing, QuickTime? Forgive me if I'm way off base, but I have little to no experience with the Mac OS. I just like the idea that they are a lot less vulnerable to viruses, etc., and that they're computers are just way cooler than PCs.


It looks like I may have to purchase a program like parallels or VM Fusion because I need access to the Philips Pronto software that is Windows compatible only, at least from what I can find. All in all, I'm trying to figure out how to make a Mac compatible with a PS3 media streaming, the 3808, and the ProntoPro Software. I also plan to use SqueezeCenter from LogiTech to talk to the remote through a pronto application that will allow me to control music streams through the remote (and show all album art etc. on the remote, pretty cool!).


The tough thing has been finding out if I can make all this work with a Mac. If I could buy one for a month risk free and give it a shot, that would be great. But I don't think they're going to let me do that







.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13360900
> 
> 
> Todd Scott,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies regarding streaming with a Mac. Just so I am sure I understand, you are saying you have no problem doing this with the mac OS? Which program do you use to allow file sharing, QuickTime? Forgive me if I'm way off base, but I have little to no experience with the Mac OS. I just like the idea that they are a lot less vulnerable to viruses, etc., and that they're computers are just way cooler than PCs.
> 
> 
> It looks like I may have to purchase a program like parallels or VM Fusion because I need access to the Philips Pronto software that is Windows compatible only, at least from what I can find. All in all, I'm trying to figure out how to make a Mac compatible with a PS3 media streaming, the 3808, and the ProntoPro Software. I also plan to use SqueezeCenter from LogiTech to talk to the remote through a pronto application that will allow me to control music streams through the remote (and show all album art etc. on the remote, pretty cool!).
> 
> 
> The tough thing has been finding out if I can make all this work with a Mac. If I could buy one for a month risk free and give it a shot, that would be great. But I don't think they're going to let me do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm sorry if I had you believing that I am using a Mac, I was adding my $.02 about Twonky. I have only PC's running Windows XP in my house. My "media server" only has file sharing enabled for my music folder. No streaming media software is running on this PC. It does have Windows Media Player 11 on it though. That's all I did to be able to have the Denon connect to it. Do you know anyone with a Mac Book that could bring it to your house for a test?


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13360542
> 
> 
> Twonky will not automatically restart after the computer has been shut off and for me that was a deal breaker.



On my system Twonky restarts fine.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13361667
> 
> 
> On my system Twonky restarts fine.



I must have set it up incorrectly twice. Because I installed it on two different machines to test. I also tried it using the Twonky service application install. Neither one would restart the Twonky server even though the application was running, after a re-boot so I gave up on it. It turn out I don't need it for audio streaming which is all I really need right now.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13359413
> 
> 
> No, you cannot....you can only disable Video Convert, ie composite to component; component to HDMI, etc. If disabled, then component will go to component and not be converted to HDMI. The scaling is separate and is not selectable for each input.
> 
> 
> You could have i/p on, but select A to H then only analog to HDMI will be scaled, while HDMI to HDMI will not.
> 
> 
> Got that?



I'm still confused about this, too. Say, for instance, I wanted to let my Denon DVD 3930CI player do its own upconversion because it's so good at it, and I also wanted my DirecTV DVR and my BluRay player to pass through their native 1080 signals untouched. BUT, from my fourth HDMI input, I wanted to let the AVR 3808CI handle upconversion from 480p to 1080I for my HDMI-connected DVD recorder. Wouldn't I turn the main IP scalar "On" but then go into the "Sources" menu and turn "Video Convert" for each source _except_ the DVD Recorder to the "Off" setting? I certainly don't want to do more scaling than I have to, especially where a component such as the '3930CI does such a better job of it.


----------



## gamedog44

I currently have my 3808 connected to my PC and I am getting all the internet radio stations but it will not let me access my music files in windows media player 11.

I went into the media sharing window and saw that it had recognized the reciever with a "denon network audio" icon but only the internet radio works.

I read in the manual about needing a windows media player network sharing service or a windows media DRM 10.

Any suggestions ??


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/13356270
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Tom C
> 
> I have the Sony SLV-N750 vcr (3 years old) hooked up the same way to my 3808ci and then to my Sony KD-36XS955 via HDMI. The picture displays 480i just fine, the vcr menu won't display. My HR20-700S DirecTV HD+DVR is set to pass the picture through HDMI without any scaling and 480i displays fine. I seldom use my vcr as well and generally don't check to see what my display is recieving, so I'll have to check my facts tonight, but I'm sure there's no problem with 480i.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my vcr, DirecTV and my Pioneer CLD-3090 laser disk player and 480i comes through ok. I never had to use a DVI connection before so I'm not familiar with any problems that there might be with a HDMI to DVI connection.



On my TV, I don't think the DVI-D (HDMI) input can take 480i... so I get "No Signal"... And when I do *any* type of scaling of the VCR signal through the AVR-3808CI, it chokes on it.


So let me get this straight... the AVR-3808CI will scale analog sources up to HDMI... except it won't really







.


I just got off the phone with Denon tech support and they were *adamant* that none of the AVRs will scale VCRs (even though 2 of you claim to have it working and the AVR claims to be able to scale analog sources).


Nice to know I wasted $1200 on this "upconverting" POS... I think this is the last Denon I ever buy. I bought this and the DVD-3930CI and have had nothing but problems.


I had a clean HDMI wallplate / in-wall solution going to my TV running perfectly at 1080p with an $60 HDMI switchbox and a $60 composite to HDMI box...


The AVR-3808CI couldn't go through the wall plates / in-wall solution without sparkles... well, because according to Denon that was *my* setup. I explain to them that the $120 worth of cheap taiwan switchboxes / scalers worked like a charm and the $1200 3808 didn't... they didn't want to hear it. The 3808 is perfect they say.


Those same $120 worth of cheap tawan switchboxes / scalers allowed me to use my VCR on the TV as well over the HDMI / DVI-D connection... I explain that to Denon and they didn't want to hear it. Because, of course, the 3808 is perfect they say.


NICE





















.


Too bad I sold my scaler box on eBay... looks like I'll have to buy another one and use that to do the VCR since apperently Tawainese engineers can accomplish what Japanese engineers can not (and at 1/10th the cost).


Two high end Denon devices and both are flaky. Very nice indeed.


I know to some of you the 3808 / 3900 *are* perfect...







... well, I guess if you use them in the very narrow configuration that Denon designs the products for, then you are good to go.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13363076
> 
> 
> On my TV, I don't think the DVI-D (HDMI) input can take 480i... so I get "No Signal"... And when I do *any* type of scaling of the VCR signal through the AVR-3808CI, it chokes on it.



Seriously, what on earth are you doing using a VCR these days? SD-DVD quality is bad enough (compared to HD), IMHO, and I can't even imagine looking at VHS tapes.


If you have some precious tapes you love to watch over and over, transfer them to DVD. DVDs will last much longer, then you can dump your VCR.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gamedog44* /forum/post/13362958
> 
> 
> I currently have my 3808 connected to my PC and I am getting all the internet radio stations but it will not let me access my music files in windows media player 11.
> 
> I went into the media sharing window and saw that it had recognized the reciever with a "denon network audio" icon but only the internet radio works.
> 
> I read in the manual about needing a windows media player network sharing service or a windows media DRM 10.
> 
> Any suggestions ??




Since you have the Denon in WMP11, you may need to try turning off some other interferring programs. First place, firewall may be preventing access, ie zone alarm, etc. Antivirus also. Several have found interferrences with other security programs, so experiment with some off.


If nothing works then try Twonky Media Player...many have had the same issue to see the problem vanish with an alternative media server.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13362704
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about this, too. Say, for instance, I wanted to let my Denon DVD 3930CI player do its own upconversion because it's so good at it, and I also wanted my DirecTV DVR and my BluRay player to pass through their native 1080 signals untouched. BUT, from my fourth HDMI input, I wanted to let the AVR 3808CI handle upconversion from 480p to 1080I for my HDMI-connected DVD recorder. Wouldn't I turn the main IP scalar "On" but then go into the "Sources" menu and turn "Video Convert" for each source _except_ the DVD Recorder to the "Off" setting? I certainly don't want to do more scaling than I have to, especially where a component such as the '3930CI does such a better job of it.



Scaling and conversion are two different issues. Scaling changes the resolution and when you set the scaler, i/p ON then you must set the resolution also. These settings in the meu affect all sources.


Conversion occurs when you convert analog to digital, ie component to HDMI....nothing to do with scaling. So, you can have conversion without scaling....you will get the same resolution in/out.


Therefore, with several HDMI>HDMI sources you need no Video Convert(sion), just either scaling or no scaling. If you want scaling then set A to H and H to H, which will scale all sources.


Keep thinking...


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13363076
> 
> 
> On my TV, I don't think the DVI-D (HDMI) input can take 480i... so I get "No Signal"... And when I do *any* type of scaling of the VCR signal through the AVR-3808CI, it chokes on it.
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight... the AVR-3808CI will scale analog sources up to HDMI... except it won't really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your Denon will scale your 480i VCR composite signal to HDMI>DVI input on your HDTV. Why........I am doing it!










Setup: i/p scaler: A to H; resolution: your choice, pick same native resolution as your HDTV.

Source: vcr> other> video convert>ON This will convert the composite signal into HDMI and then it will be scaled.


I have a Panny monitor with a DVI input and an HDMI>DVI cable connected to it and my vcr will show up just fine. Perhaps if this does not work then it is your DVI input connection that has been an issue on some HDTV.


Good luck!


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13363222
> 
> 
> Seriously, what on earth are you doing using a VCR these days? SD-DVD quality is bad enough (compared to HD), IMHO, and I can't even imagine looking at VHS tapes.
> 
> 
> If you have some precious tapes you love to watch over and over, transfer them to DVD. DVDs will last much longer, then you can dump your VCR.



Like I said earlier in the thread, I use my VCR once in a blue moon (maybe once every 2 or 3 blue moons). Yeah the quality sucks.


Regardless of how much I use or don't use my VCR, Denon claimed to be able to upconvert it to HDMI... and they can't. And I paid for upconversion.


The reason I am so angry is not because I can't watch a tape once every few months, its because this is another mark against the "almighty Denon" for me. Its not the first "flaky" or "half functioning" feature I've run into on the AVR-3808CI and the DVD-3930CI:


1) DVD-3930CI (before I got the AVR): sparkles at 1080p when running through wall plates, so I upgraded the wall plates to expensive powered ones and 1080p was working again (through the switch box) -- STRIKE 1. I called Denon about the original problem, they tell me to go screw myself... not their problem. The DVD-3930CI is perfect.


2) AVR-3808CI: So the DVD-3930CI was finally working at 1080p with no sparkles through the $70 switchbox... I drop in the $1200 AVR and I get HDMI handshake errors all over the place. In fact, not only can it not run the DVD-3930CI at 1080p through the wall plates, it can't even run my HR10-250 @ 1080i through the wall plates. -- STRIKE 2. Again, I call Denon and again they tell me the DVD-3930CI and the AVR-3808CI are perfect... no problems reported.


3) So I have enough and rip out the wall plates and just use one of those pass through ports (essentially a hole in the wall) to run the HDMI cable to the TV... now the DVD-3930CI is working @ 1080p and the DirecTV HR10-250 is working @ 1080i... oops... spoke too soon... every time I turn on the AVR, it decides to reset the HR10-250 to 480p... funny, the switchbox didn't do that. Really annoying to have to reset the resolution everytime I turn on the TV. Again, I call Denon and again they tell me the DVD-3930CI and the AVR-3808CI are perfect... no problems reported. They even had the nerve to blame it on the TV.


Bottom line is... I've called Denon about 4 or 5 issues between these 2 devices and they have had ZERO interest in hearing about them, much less fixing them. I'd kind of expect that for lower end equipment, but not $2400 worth of equipment.


I'm not exagerating either... EVERY SINGLE time I called up Denon tech support, I got the same attitude: Our stuff is perfect, look somewhere else for the problem.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13363422
> 
> 
> Your Denon will scale your 480i VCR composite signal to HDMI>DVI input on your HDTV. Why........I am doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup: i/p scaler: A to H; resolution: your choice, pick same native resolution as your HDTV.
> 
> Source: vcr> other> video convert>ON This will convert the composite signal into HDMI and then it will be scaled.
> 
> 
> I have a Panny monitor with a DVI input and an HDMI>DVI cable connected to it and my vcr will show up just fine. Perhaps if this does not work then it is your DVI input connection that has been an issue on some HDTV.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks... that is how I had it set up







...


A&H @ 1080p (or was it 1080i?)... I've tried every resolution. If I completely disable the scaling for the VCR input or run it at 480i, the TV won't accept it. Might have to try to snake an RCA cable up through the wall... Ugh... I bought this thing to avoid multiple cables to the TV and switching inputs on the TV.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13359413
> 
> 
> No, you cannot....you can only disable Video Convert, ie composite to component; component to HDMI, etc. If disabled, then component will go to component and not be converted to HDMI. The scaling is separate and is not selectable for each input.
> 
> 
> You could have i/p on, but select A to H then only analog to HDMI will be scaled, while HDMI to HDMI will not.
> 
> 
> Got that



Not really. I will have to double check when I get home.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13363337
> 
> 
> Scaling and conversion are two different issues. Scaling changes the resolution and when you set the scaler, i/p ON then you must set the resolution also. These settings in the meu affect all sources.
> 
> 
> Conversion occurs when you convert analog to digital, ie component to HDMI....nothing to do with scaling. So, you can have conversion without scaling....you will get the same resolution in/out.
> 
> 
> Therefore, with several HDMI>HDMI sources you need no Video Convert(sion), just either scaling or no scaling. If you want scaling then set A to H and H to H, which will scale all sources.
> 
> 
> Keep thinking...




Gary read the above, perhaps it will help some?


----------



## garypen

I'm sure it will when I get home and check it out.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13364197
> 
> 
> I'm sure it will when I get home and check it out.




Here is what the manual says on Video Convert... not much help, but read to understand "format" and not scaling..two different things.


----------



## 1fastz28

getting this thing to talk to my pc is proving extremely difficult


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1fastz28* /forum/post/13364490
> 
> 
> getting this thing to talk to my pc is proving extremely difficult



If you are going thru a router to the PC, it really is then about getting to get thru the router and then communicate with Windows Media Player or some other media server. You do NOT need to setup alot of networking on the PC to see the Denon...it is in WMP11 via Library, Media Sharing, and Network Audio should show up.


Page 20 in the manual is the basic setup to follow.


----------



## rynberg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13362704
> 
> 
> I'm still confused about this, too. Say, for instance, I wanted to let my Denon DVD 3930CI player do its own upconversion because it's so good at it, and I also wanted my DirecTV DVR and my BluRay player to pass through their native 1080 signals untouched. BUT, from my fourth HDMI input, I wanted to let the AVR 3808CI handle upconversion from 480p to 1080I for my HDMI-connected DVD recorder. Wouldn't I turn the main IP scalar "On" but then go into the "Sources" menu and turn "Video Convert" for each source _except_ the DVD Recorder to the "Off" setting? I certainly don't want to do more scaling than I have to, especially where a component such as the '3930CI does such a better job of it.



Set it to upscale to 1080i. The Denon won't touch the sources that are already 1080i (or 720p for that matter).


----------



## agent_kith

Hi, I connect my HTPC (DVI->HDMI) to my 3808, and then HDMI->DVI to my LCD-TV (non -HDCP).. My HTPC is running Linux.


My problem is: When the HTPC is booted on, the text screen isn't displayed (e.g. I can't see the BIOS screen). The HDMI light is off... After a few seconds, my HTPC will load the GUI (set at 1280x720), and then the HDMI comes on and I see the screen..


Is there any way I can get the text screen back? Sometimes I can get the text screen back if I rebooted my machine or switch the video input of the 3808 a number of times. But I can never figure out a sure-fire way to do that.


Will appreciate if any can help me with this.


----------



## jasin

I'm trying to figure out why I have to crank the volume on the 3808 to -20.0dB to get even close to a normal listening level, kids are watching "over the hedge" at this now and it seems to be lacking.I watched "no country for old men" last night (great movie) same thing, first I played it in the Denon DVD 2930 then I tried the PS3, no change. I have 5 speakers, Klipsch RF 83's, RC 64, RS 35's (no sub) all set to small (I tried setting all to large also, sub on sub off) I have ran the audyssey auto setup twice ,tried some tweaks after. I keep thinking I have night mode on or I will magically hit a button and it will come to life.

I took back my Yamaha 1800 because I bought a Denon 2930 dvd player and I was so impressed at how good it made my system sound I thought that the 3808 would make it even better.

The GUI is awesome, way better than the 1800. I just need to get the sound dialed


----------



## ironfoot995

Yee Haw! Ordered the 3808 from Scott at 6th Ave last Thursday (got the same pricing I've seen reported here), DHL delivered it yesterday. Unfortunately, had a meeting last evening that lasted until after 9:00, so didn't have time to completely set it up. Unpacked it, connected it to my NetGear wireless router, and went into the menus on the front of the 3808. Found where to download the firmware and started it downloading (I thought). It sat on updating main firm (1/14) all night. This morning performed the three-button reset and changed the Denon properties on my network connections to allow other network user to connect through this computer's Internet connection. Viola! That allowed the 3808 to begin the firmware download. Left for work during the download, but came home for lunch and it had finished. Ran the firmware download again to see if I needed another download and it said Finished. Had to go back to work.


Came home this evening, connected my Panny 1080P 50" plasma, Panny BD30 Blu-ray, and Directv HR20-700 up with HDMI, and everything works. Went into the GUI to do the final setups and decided to see what some Blu-ray disks showed on the display for sound. I got Dolby True HD and DTS MA to display, as well as Multi-channel to display for a PCM source. I'm a very happy man!


All this without having time to do the Auto setup. This thing rocks! The sound is very impressive, and the video is not bad, either.


Sorry for the long post, but I just had to tell someone.

John


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasin* /forum/post/13365797
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why I have to crank the volume on the 3808 to -20.0dB to get even close to a normal listening level, kids are watching "over the hedge" at this now and it seems to be lacking.I watched "no country for old men" last night (great movie) same thing, first I played it in the Denon DVD 2930 then I tried the PS3, no change. I have 5 speakers, Klipsch RF 83's, RC 64, RS 35's (no sub) all set to small (I tried setting all to large also, sub on sub off) I have ran the audyssey auto setup twice ,tried some tweaks after. I keep thinking I have night mode on or I will magically hit a button and it will come to life.
> 
> I took back my Yamaha 1800 because I bought a Denon 2930 dvd player and I was so impressed at how good it made my system sound I thought that the 3808 would make it even better.
> 
> The GUI is awesome, way better than the 1800. I just need to get the sound dialed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazzzione* /forum/post/12208287
> 
> *Dreamworlds,*
> 
> 
> I understand exactly what you are talking about. I had the same impression until someone explained the part about *the ability to adjust the sound for each SOURCE*. You need to go to the the source section in GUI and set the volume for the DVD, TV etc to a higher level.
> 
> 
> 
> For example:
> 
> *Source=>Other=>Src Level (Digital)
> 
> 
> A bar will show up and you can change.
> 
> 
> I think default is set to zero, I put it at +12db.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. It was an obvious difference after I adjusted the source in how loud the system is now compared to the default settings.





Jasin,


Look at the post I qouted right below where I qoute you. This worked for me. I actually just did this today and I noticed an immediate marked improvement. I didn't test it extensively with any dvds, but definately made the audio from Directv MUCH better and I didn't have to crank it.


I also just got the 3808. I came from an onkyo 805. From a pure power standpoint, the 805 ROCKED but had a little too thin of a sound. My 805 also randomly shut off during movies with heavy action scenes. In my quest to find something else or try another 805 (which I would have done except I couldn't find one locally for a reasonable price), I picked up the 3808 based on my research on here. At first, I thought it sounded good but I really need to crank it. So, I searched the thread today and found the qouted post and it seems to work. I am actually much happier now and the sound is a lot fuller (if that is even a word).


Don't take it lightly that when a lot of reviews said it is a process to set up to how you like it, but when you do, this thing is a BEAST!


----------



## jasin

Thanks h8,


I will be doing this tonight, I hope it's more than just turning up the dB's though.


I originally wanted the Integra 7.8 (I'm not sure if it's the same as the 805 or not) I only listened to it in the store and to me it sounded tinney, like tin, and crossed it off my list.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasin* /forum/post/13365797
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why I have to crank the volume on the 3808 to -20.0dB to get even close to a normal listening level, kids are watching "over the hedge" at this now and it seems to be lacking.



As I understand it, if you run Audyssey and leave the trims dialed in, "0" on the volume is reference level (95dB). I normally run "-10" dB for Blu-Ray and -12 to -15 for broadcast material.


But I don't think it really matters too much where you have the volume dial at, since it's relative anyway. Unless you are cranking it up to +15 or whatever the max is, I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I was watching No Country For Old Men in Uncompressed PCM last night at -10db, it was pretty loud.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasin* /forum/post/13366423
> 
> 
> Thanks h8,
> 
> 
> I will be doing this tonight, I hope it's more than just turning up the dB's though.
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Integra 7.8 (I'm not sure if it's the same as the 805 or not) I only listened to it in the store and to me it sounded tinney, like tin, and crossed it off my list.



Make sure you have NightMode = OFF as this can reduce volume.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasin* /forum/post/13366423
> 
> 
> Thanks h8,
> 
> 
> I will be doing this tonight, I hope it's more than just turning up the dB's though.
> 
> 
> I originally wanted the Integra 7.8 (I'm not sure if it's the same as the 805 or not) I only listened to it in the store and to me it sounded tinney, like tin, and crossed it off my list.



The integra 7.8 is equivalent to the 805 in terms of specs and power output. there may be other subtle differences, and it may not have the quirks the 805 has, but it is equivalent. i would probably equate (albeit probably wrong) to a 50" pioneer plasma and its equivalent 50" pioneer elite plasma. actually, a local dealer here tried to get me to buy the integra 7.8 but I really didn't like the looks (yes, I know...I'm shallow).


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13364287
> 
> 
> Here is what the manual says on Video Convert... not much help, but read to understand "format" and not scaling..two different things.



You're correct. Like most text in Denon manuals, it's unclear and not much help. When it says, "Automatically convert video input signal to monitor output format," is it talking about the TV's own output, or resolution, capability, or the selected "Monitor Out" setting/feed of the AVR's HDMI output?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13368604
> 
> 
> You're correct. Like most text in Denon manuals, it's unclear and not much help. When it says, "Automatically convert video input signal to monitor output format," is it talking about the TV's own output, or resolution, capability, or the selected "Monitor Out" setting/feed of the AVR's HDMI output?



Format is referring to signal type, ie component, HDMI format. So video convert set to ON will allow composite>component or >HDMI, that is a change from the input to the output going to the monitor. Really has nothing to do with scaling of the signal.


When you have the i/p scaler ON and set to A to H then this will allow any the conversion any analog inputs to HDMI out to the monitor.


rynberg is correct in that if you select i/p with A to H and H to H and a resolution of 1080i then 480i analog signals will be scaled to 1080i and sent out of the HDMI to the monitor. Any HDMI signals of 1080i or 1080p will be untouched by the Denon....no scaling of conversion of the signal required.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13363522
> 
> 
> 2) AVR-3808CI: So the DVD-3930CI was finally working at 1080p with no sparkles through the $70 switchbox... I drop in the $1200 AVR and I get HDMI handshake errors all over the place. In fact, not only can it not run the DVD-3930CI at 1080p through the wall plates, it can't even run my HR10-250 @ 1080i through the wall plates. -- STRIKE 2. Again, I call Denon and again they tell me the DVD-3930CI and the AVR-3808CI are perfect... no problems reported.
> 
> 
> 3) So I have enough and rip out the wall plates and just use one of those pass through ports (essentially a hole in the wall) to run the HDMI cable to the TV... now the DVD-3930CI is working @ 1080p and the DirecTV HR10-250 is working @ 1080i... oops... spoke too soon... every time I turn on the AVR, it decides to reset the HR10-250 to 480p... funny, the switch box didn't do that. Really annoying to have to reset the resolution every time I turn on the TV. Again, I call Denon and again they tell me the DVD-3930CI and the AVR-3808CI are perfect... no problems reported. They even had the nerve to blame it on the TV.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is... I've called Denon about 4 or 5 issues between these 2 devices and they have had ZERO interest in hearing about them, much less fixing them. I'd kind of expect that for lower end equipment, but not $2400 worth of equipment.
> 
> 
> I'm not exaggerating either... EVERY SINGLE time I called up Denon tech support, I got the same attitude: Our stuff is perfect, look somewhere else for the problem.



I understand your frustrations with the ability of your HR10-250 and the Denon AVR to work together as I experienced them too, even to the point of exchanging my Denon AVR 3806 twice. I also refused to believe that Denon couldn't be at all complicit in not being able to pass HDMI video signals from the DVR through the receiver and out to the TV.

However..., once I upgraded my HR10-250 to the current HR20/21 DirecTV DVRs, everything has been fine with both my prior AVR 3806 and my current AVR 3808CI. So, I can't speak to what's going on with your DVD 3930CI, which I also own and whose HDMI output I've always been able to pass through both Denon AVRs, but I did come to see that there's a problem with using the HR10-250 with a number of AVRs across the brand spectrum.

My advice, fwiw, is to upgrade your DirecTV DVR. Then, everything will work fine together and you'll also get all the new MPEG4 HDTV channels that DirecTV is now providing.

The one thing I'll say about the DVD3930CI, besides the fact that when working properly it produces superb audio and video, is that once I did a series of firmware upgrades to the current Version 7, it's worked flawlessly.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I updated the firmware to 1.69 without problems but have one question. In my surround mode menu (GUI) the surround formats still don't line up correctly. I thought this was fixed. Should I have done a hard reset after the update?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13368744
> 
> 
> Format is referring to signal type, ie component, HDMI format. So video convert set to ON will allow composite>component or >HDMI, that is a change from the input to the output going to the monitor. Really has nothing to do with scaling of the signal.
> 
> 
> When you have the i/p scaler ON and set to A to H then this will allow any the conversion any analog inputs to HDMI out to the monitor.
> 
> 
> rynberg is correct in that if you select i/p with A to H and H to H and a resolution of 1080i then 480i analog signals will be scaled to 1080i and sent out of the HDMI to the monitor. Any HDMI signals of 1080i or 1080p will be untouched by the Denon....no scaling of conversion of the signal required.



Thanks, but that brings me back to my original question pertaining to a group of four HDMI video sources (no analog video connections anywhere) in which I don't want my AVR to upscale or even touch any of them _except_ the one for my DVD recorder/VCR combo. For that combo player, I'd like to set the player's own HDMI menu setting to 480p and let the Denon upscale that signal to 1080i, which is the maximum my TV can handle. (Please excuse my mental slowness if I didn't understand your suggestions the first time.)


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13368908
> 
> 
> Thanks, but that brings me back to my original question pertaining to a group of four HDMI video sources (no analog video connections anywhere) in which I don't want my AVR to upscale or even touch any of them _except_ the one for my DVD recorder/VCR combo. For that combo player, I'd like to set the player's own HDMI menu setting to 480p and let the Denon upscale that signal to 1080i, which is the maximum my TV can handle. (Please excuse my mental slowness if I didn't understand your suggestions the first time.)



If you set the i/p to A to H & H to H and resolution to 1080i then Denon will scale the DVD combo from 480p>1080i. If the other HDMI sources output 1080i or 1080p they will not be touched by the Denon since they have no need for scaling. However, if one of them outputs 480i/p then it will be upscaled to 1080i. Since you are using HDMI to your HDTV and all inputs are HDMI then Video Convert has no value, as no format conversion is needed.


----------



## Infominister

Got it (finally)







. Thanks.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13368778
> 
> 
> I understand your frustrations with the ability of your HR10-250 and the Denon AVR to work together as I experienced them too, even to the point of exchanging my Denon AVR 3806 twice. I also refused to believe that Denon couldn't be at all complicit in not being able to pass HDMI video signals from the DVR through the receiver and out to the TV.
> 
> However..., once I upgraded my HR10-250 to the current HR20/21 DirecTV DVRs, everything has been fine with both my prior AVR 3806 and my current AVR 3808CI. So, I can't speak to what's going on with your DVD 3930CI, which I also own and whose HDMI output I've always been able to pass through both Denon AVRs, but I did come to see that there's a problem with using the HR10-250 with a number of AVRs across the brand spectrum.
> 
> My advice, fwiw, is to upgrade your DirecTV DVR. Then, everything will work fine together and you'll also get all the new MPEG4 HDTV channels that DirecTV is now providing.
> 
> The one thing I'll say about the DVD3930CI, besides the fact that when working properly it produces superb audio and video, is that once I did a series of firmware upgrades to the current Version 7, it's worked flawlessly.



Well, yeah...


I have the Panny TH-50PF9UK via HDMI -> DVI-D...


Using a $70 HDMI switchbox + 2 wall plates, the DVD-3930CI worked. Using a $1200 HDMI AVR + 2 wall plates *DID NOT work*. Hmm... the $70 switchbox worked, and the only piece that was swapped out was the $70 HDMI switchbox for the $1200 AVR and suddenly things stopped working.


Yes, getting rid of the 2 wall plates allowed the $1200 AVR to work, so of course Denon blames the wall plates. Umm... they worked before the AVR. Sounds to me like the AVR is a lot more sensitive then the switchbox. That sounds like a design problem in the AVR to me. Yes, maybe the wall plates degraded the signal, but the switchbox didn't seem to have a problem with it.


As for the HR10-250, again, the switchbox never caused it to reset to 480p. Once I introduced the AVR, it did it all the time. Sounds to me like the AVR was sending some kind of resync signal it shouldn't. The switchbox didn't send this resync signal. Yeah, none of my other equipment resets with the AVR running things, but... my HR10-250 worked before the AVR and didn't after... so there you go







. Anyways, the HR10-250 is long gone (well, gone for a couple of months) for the HR20-100. Yeah, no more resolution resets.


My VCR works flawlessly when connected to a 10yr old Sony TV. Of course its not HD quality picture there either. It also worked when I had it hooked up through the switchbox / scaler, I got a picture that only died when I FF'ed or rewinded. The AVR can't even hold the picture when I'm playing at normal speed.


Just so sick of Denon and their "Its not our fault" attitude *every* time I have called the tech support. When it clearly IS their fault.


If stuff worked before the AVR, but didn't after... thats clearly a problem with the AVR any way you slice it or dice it or puree it or whatever.


I certainly won't be dropping $2k on the BluRay player after this. I already see the attitude they have regarding that device "We know its not fully implemented and we don't care... we want your money NOW, not in 2yrs!".


This has also shown me that there is absolutely no point in spending more money on "authorized" Denon dealers, because Denon doesn't support their products either way.


No, they are not "horrible" products, but they are certainly not "good" or "great".


The network audio sharing is still horribly broken to the point of it being unusable.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13369287
> 
> 
> Got it (finally)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks.



Excellent!










Here is a picture that explains it all...page 8 of the manual!


----------



## ruarmani

After reading all this I am thinking may be I should return Denon and get Yamaha 1800, cheaper, has four HDMI and for price difference I can buy Oppo 983 which is great in upscaling. The reason I got Denon was Faroudja (which I realize does not make the image look better than my projector can on its own), four HDMI inputs, may be GUI and updates possibility. Now hearing about Denon's customer service, that is bad. I am a little confused if I made the right decision. May be I am just not aware yet of the advantages I have with Denon?


----------



## rockets97

Just order my 3808 from JR and would like to have couple question. Currently, I have Sony 52"XBR, Toshiba A35, HD Dishnetwork receiver and regular DVD player. If I connect all 3 devices to 3808 and have 1 HDMI to TV, does the receiver has to on all the time? I am worry about the heat that 3808 will generated since it will be inside the cabinet and I don't want to turn on the 3808 every time that my kids are watching their cartoon through regular DVD player or through Satellite. Is there a way to run parallel that I still can watch TV when the 3808 is off and still have option to turn on 3808 when I want the surround sound?

I really appreciated for any information, try to read the whole thread but with 200+ pages it will take me a while.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13369382
> 
> 
> Well, yeah...
> 
> 
> I have the Panny TH-50PF9UK via HDMI -> DVI-D...
> 
> 
> Using a $70 HDMI switchbox + 2 wall plates, the DVD-3930CI worked. Using a $1200 HDMI AVR + 2 wall plates *DID NOT work*. Hmm... the $70 switchbox worked, and the only piece that was swapped out was the $70 HDMI switchbox for the $1200 AVR and suddenly things stopped working.
> 
> 
> Yes, getting rid of the 2 wall plates allowed the $1200 AVR to work, so of course Denon blames the wall plates. Umm... they worked before the AVR. Sounds to me like the AVR is a lot more sensitive then the switchbox. That sounds like a design problem in the AVR to me. Yes, maybe the wall plates degraded the signal, but the switchbox didn't seem to have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> As for the HR10-250, again, the switchbox never caused it to reset to 480p. Once I introduced the AVR, it did it all the time. Sounds to me like the AVR was sending some kind of resync signal it shouldn't. The switchbox didn't send this resync signal. Yeah, none of my other equipment resets with the AVR running things, but... my HR10-250 worked before the AVR and didn't after... so there you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways, the HR10-250 is long gone (well, gone for a couple of months) for the HR20-100. Yeah, no more resolution resets.
> 
> 
> My VCR works flawlessly when connected to a 10yr old Sony TV. Of course its not HD quality picture there either. It also worked when I had it hooked up through the switchbox / scaler, I got a picture that only died when I FF'ed or rewinded. The AVR can't even hold the picture when I'm playing at normal speed.
> 
> 
> Just so sick of Denon and their "Its not our fault" attitude *every* time I have called the tech support. When it clearly IS their fault.
> 
> 
> If stuff worked before the AVR, but didn't after... thats clearly a problem with the AVR any way you slice it or dice it or puree it or whatever.
> 
> 
> I certainly won't be dropping $2k on the BluRay player after this. I already see the attitude they have regarding that device "We know its not fully implemented and we don't care... we want your money NOW, not in 2yrs!".
> 
> 
> This has also shown me that there is absolutely no point in spending more money on "authorized" Denon dealers, because Denon doesn't support their products either way.
> 
> 
> No, they are not "horrible" products, but they are certainly not "good" or "great".
> 
> 
> The network audio sharing is still horribly broken to the point of it being unusable.


SH-

Sorry to hear about all dilemma. It is super frustrating when things are not what they seem once you get them home. Believe me all of us PS3 owners,

feel the same was as we were short sold on the Version 1.3 HDMI that does not support full HD codec. So we all hear you.


As a side note, and this is only my opinion. I've had multiple Denon AVR's, fortunately no problems like you have had. None of the units have been perfect, however they are truly one of the better receivers out there. I have chatted with a couple forum members off line who have some very

impressive components AND they utilze the 3808 for the heart of their

systems. I'm rather certain, your luck with other brands would not be

a lot different.


Not sure if returning your 3808 for another 3808 is possible or feasible in your

situation. I returned my first 3808, and at this point it was the best hassle I could have gone through.


BTW- I agree the customer service is horrible, I've waited 45min to speak to someone for 5min - both times I've called in. However, as hard as it may be - possibly try a different approach, you may get further.


----------



## McGoogan

To all,


I posted ablurb a while back about movies that had good sound. A couple of you said Black Hawk Down had a cool 'fly over' scene. Checked it out and it was pretty cool.


I am not the most current on my Netflix queue, but I tossed in 'Surfs Up' and found that it had an Uncompressed track and a *Dolby TrueHD* track. So for those of you that aren't bound by the PS3's inability to bitstream, that might be a good movie to check out on your BD player.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13366688
> 
> 
> .... I normally run "-10" dB for Blu-Ray and -12 to -15 for broadcast material.



I had it set to -12 when we were watching my first Blu-Ray, Ratatoullie. When they were on the roof and got hit by lighting, everyone jumped out of their seats, and my 4 year old daughter started crying.


Normally have Broadcast at between -25 to -20 except Fox-HD, a couple db higher.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13370150
> 
> 
> Just order my 3808 from JR and would like to have couple question. Currently, I have Sony 52"XBR, Toshiba A35, HD Dishnetwork receiver and regular DVD player. If I connect all 3 devices to 3808 and have 1 HDMI to TV, does the receiver has to on all the time? I am worry about the heat that 3808 will generated since it will be inside the cabinet and I don't want to turn on the 3808 every time that my kids are watching their cartoon through regular DVD player or through Satellite. Is there a way to run parallel that I still can watch TV when the 3808 is off and still have option to turn on 3808 when I want the surround sound?
> 
> I really appreciated for any information, try to read the whole thread but with 200+ pages it will take me a while.



You'll need two HDMI inputs on your TV and an external HDMI splitter. Run the HDMI from the Dishnet receiver to the HDMI splitter. Run one HDMI from the splitter to the Denon and the other HDMI to the TV. Select the appropriate input on the TV when you want to bypass the Denon.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13370327
> 
> SH-
> 
> Sorry to hear about all dilemma. It is super frustrating when things are not what they seem once you get them home. Believe me all of us PS3 owners,
> 
> feel the same was as we were short sold on the Version 1.3 HDMI that does not support full HD codec. So we all hear you.
> 
> 
> As a side note, and this is only my opinion. I've had multiple Denon AVR's, fortunately no problems like you have had. None of the units have been perfect, however they are truly one of the better receivers out there. I have chatted with a couple forum members off line who have some very
> 
> impressive components AND they utilze the 3808 for the heart of their
> 
> systems. I'm rather certain, your luck with other brands would not be
> 
> a lot different.
> 
> 
> Not sure if returning your 3808 for another 3808 is possible or feasible in your
> 
> situation. I returned my first 3808, and at this point it was the best hassle I could have gone through.
> 
> 
> BTW- I agree the customer service is horrible, I've waited 45min to speak to someone for 5min - both times I've called in. However, as hard as it may be - possibly try a different approach, you may get further.



Wow, this was hard on my eyes to read this blue text







.


Yeah, Denon service is horrible. I want to make it clear that I *don't* think the units are POS's, I just think they are buggy and that Denon doesn't give a damn as a long as they sell units. And obviously they do. Denon products all seem to be engineered the same way: They are intended to be used one way and one way only, and are designed 100% "by the book" spec wise. Unfortunately, in the real world, if the spec says -100 to +100, and you engineer to exactly that, your product will blow up in use with such low tolerance. Also, in the real world, people rarely use products exactly how you anticipate. Thats where Denon products fall apart. I'm not sure if Yamahas or Pioneers work any better as the only other AVRs I've had have been Sony.


But I know how the corporate world works: If it ain't gonna bring in cash, we don't want to spend a single second on it. If we loose the customer, oh well.


Just sucks to be on that side of things


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13369983
> 
> 
> After reading all this I am thinking may be I should return Denon and get Yamaha 1800, cheaper, has four HDMI and for price difference I can buy Oppo 983 which is great in upscaling. The reason I got Denon was Faroudja (which I realize does not make the image look better than my projector can on its own), four HDMI inputs, may be GUI and updates possibility. Now hearing about Denon's customer service, that is bad. I am a little confused if I made the right decision. May be I am just not aware yet of the advantages I have with Denon?



I owned a Yamaha 1800, a Yamaha 3800 and now a Denon 3808. I think I can tell the difference between them (based on my experience in the last 4 months). I returned the Yamaha 1800 because I could get a Yamaha 3800 for only $100 more. I liked both Yamaha 1800 and 3800 (though I liked 3800 better than the 1800). They are really good and offers a lot of features.


When I first listened Denon 3808 in November, I found it was a little bit thin on the lower ends and thats why I selected Yamaha. I always wanted to buy Denon, but bought Yamaha. 3 weeks back I was able to sell my Yamaha 3800 to my cousin and bought Denon 3808. After the lastest firmware updates, I found that it is no longer having the 'thin' issues. Also I feel Denon 3808 is gives more clean sound (though Yamaha is not far behind). If sound is your primary concern, I would say Denon beats Yamaha by a very narrow margin.


Yamaha's video scaling is based on ABT chip and Denon uses the Faroudja. Yamaha 1800 and 3800 uses the same ABT chip (1010) and it offers a decent upscaling. Though someone said that the faroudja used in Denon is not that great, I found it better than the ABT used in Yamaha. All my scalings are for 480i/p content and I didn't try scaling the HD sources in Denon where as in Yamaha that feature was not avaialble.


Both Faroudja and ABT used in Denon and Yamaha does an decent job in upscaling. Do not expect any miracles on the SD content. I heard that the Reon chip used in Onkyo offers the best scaling but Onkyo got other problems like lip-sync issue, over heating etc.


Yamaha's GUI is not good (1800 didn't have a good GUI and 3800 has a basic decent GUI). Denon's GUI is much better than them and also Yamaha does not have OSD for HDMI sources.


My personal opinion is to keep the Denon 3808 and do not think about Yamaha 1800 or 3800. They are NOT bad receivers, but I feel Denon 3808 is better than them.


----------



## blairy

Picked up replacement AVR Thursday arvo (Aust time)..


Hooked up all sources, turned on 3808 and there is OSD in 1080p via HDMI just like I expected…don’t mind admitting I left the room for a few minutes because I’d seen this with previous 3808 only for it to mysteriously disappear…not this time though. First setting checked was i/p scaler – out of the box it was set to scale a to h. Changed this to a to h and h to h. No problems…this was a drama with returned 3808.


Video upscaling is even better than expected...networking features a real bonus (not just a gimmick) and so many other features it's hard to believe.


Every sound format known to mankind via one cable brilliant. Every video format too.


Of course what should not be overlooked is , in spite of the 3808 being able to do so much, is that its sound quality is its most important feature… and wow does that stack up. Oppo 980 outputting DSD from SACD via HDMI is phantasgamorical .


One question though, how do you find the firmware version? Mine jsut tells me I have the latest.


Cheers


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13372598
> 
> 
> One question though, how do you find the firmware version? Mine jsut tells me I have the latest.



Check here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...24&postcount=1


----------



## BuckNaked

So I've had my unit for about 4 months, and it's performed just fine. Tonight, I was using it as always with one input or another, and I noticed that the volume overlay GUI had disappeared.


I didn't do anything out of the ordinary, I wasn't in any of the set-up menus, so I can't figure out what the hell happened......any ideas?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/13373829
> 
> 
> So I've had my unit for about 4 months, and it's performed just fine. Tonight, I was using it as always with one input or another, and I noticed that the volume overlay GUI had disappeared.
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything out of the ordinary, I wasn't in any of the set-up menus, so I can't figure out what the hell happened......any ideas?



- Completely power down the unit and turn it back on (not the standby). The GUI should come back.


----------



## ironfoot995




> Quote:
> Just order my 3808 from JR and would like to have couple question. Currently, I have Sony 52"XBR, Toshiba A35, HD Dishnetwork receiver and regular DVD player. If I connect all 3 devices to 3808 and have 1 HDMI to TV, does the receiver has to on all the time? I am worry about the heat that 3808 will generated since it will be inside the cabinet and I don't want to turn on the 3808 every time that my kids are watching their cartoon through regular DVD player or through Satellite. Is there a way to run parallel that I still can watch TV when the 3808 is off and still have option to turn on 3808 when I want the surround sound?
> 
> I really appreciated for any information, try to read the whole thread but with 200+ pages it will take me a while.



Rockets97, another way is to just hook up your Dish box to the tv with component cables and a couple of red/white audio cables. Leave the 3808 off and use the tv sound.


John


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13369983
> 
> 
> Now hearing about Denon's customer service, that is bad. I am a little confused if I made the right decision. May be I am just not aware yet of the advantages I have with Denon?



I wouldn't let one malcontent make up your mind for you.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13370150
> 
> 
> I am worry about the heat that 3808 will generated since it will be inside the cabinet and I don't want to turn on the 3808 every time that my kids are watching their cartoon through regular DVD player or through Satellite.



Compared to my previous Harmon Kardon, the Denon doesn't produce much heat at all. But, since I had my HK in an enclosed cabinet, I cut a hole in the back and added a temperature controlled 6" fan. That took care of any heat buildup problems.


----------



## blairy

Thanks. Confirmed I have current version


----------



## freebird2003

hello guys.


after about one month the denon service center return my 3808. i was excited and i have to do a re-setup. so before i did any settings, i did a firmware update. it mention that there is a firmware avaliable and i did the update.


after 30 mins of update, i did all the speaker setting again and tested a blu-ray on my ps3. all seem fine until i notice that there was no sound from surround L / R. i checked my connection all seems fine. i did the speaker test for each speaker (shhhh sound) all my speakers produced the test tone.


the strange thing is , on the 3808, front dispay all the 5.1 speakers are lighted on both input side and the output side. when i position my self at the surround speaker, i could not hear a single sound.


i played with all the surround modes. i found out that when i switch to 5ch stereo the surround L / R produce sound.


what is happening here ??


could anyone please advice me. is there somthing i did not do or it is a problem with the set/ or a firmware issue ??



My Firmware version


main 1.70


thanks alot


----------



## bwclark

Probably a movie that doesn't have much surround. Try ESPN HD and make sure Surround mode is STANDARD then check again. Maybe not a good choice as mine right now is dead on the surrounds, but keep checking with other sources.


Also, Manual Setup>Option Setup>Amp Assign> 5.1 ?


----------



## pernilleib

Your 3808 is probably ok.


I guess that you have selected the stereo channel on your blue-ray dvd.

The PS3 outputs default HDMI multichannel. In case of a stereo signal you will just have silent but active surround channels.


For your second test: 5 ch stereo on the Denon is one of the simulated modes (like "dolby pro logic", "Jazz" and so on). It is the simplest simulated mode and just means that the front channels are duplicated to the surround channels. So what you hear there is also ok.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13377049
> 
> 
> hello guys.
> 
> 
> after about one month the denon service center return my 3808. i was excited and i have to do a re-setup. so before i did any settings, i did a firmware update. it mention that there is a firmware avaliable and i did the update.
> 
> 
> after 30 mins of update, i did all the speaker setting again and tested a blu-ray on my ps3. all seem fine until i notice that there was no sound from surround L / R. i checked my connection all seems fine. i did the speaker test for each speaker (shhhh sound) all my speakers produced the test tone.
> 
> 
> the strange thing is , on the 3808, front dispay all the 5.1 speakers are lighted on both input side and the output side. when i position my self at the surround speaker, i could not hear a single sound.
> 
> 
> i played with all the surround modes. i found out that when i switch to 5ch stereo the surround L / R produce sound.
> 
> 
> what is happening here ??
> 
> 
> could anyone please advice me. is there somthing i did not do or it is a problem with the set/ or a firmware issue ??
> 
> 
> thanks alot


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pernilleib* /forum/post/13377526
> 
> 
> Your 3808 is probably ok.
> 
> 
> I guess that you have selected the stereo channel on your blue-ray dvd.
> 
> The PS3 outputs default HDMI multichannel. In case of a stereo signal you will just have silent but active surround channels.
> 
> 
> For your second test: 5 ch stereo on the Denon is one of the simulated modes (like "dolby pro logic", "Jazz" and so on). It is the simplest simulated mode and just means that the front channels are duplicated to the surround channels. So what you hear there is also ok.



thanks for ur quick reply. i did not select stereo sound. i was testing pearl habour with pcm 5.1 uncompress audio. i could not hear any sound from my surround.


it is even with my HTPC. under my nvidia soundstorm audio control, i select dolby digital encode mode , it display dolby digital on the 3808 but when i test the sound from the nvidia, it when from front left, center, front right, my surround L/R was blank and the my sw made a test tone sound.


what could be the issue here. thanks alot please advice.


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/13371647
> 
> 
> I had it set to -12 when we were watching my first Blu-Ray, Ratatoullie. When they were on the roof and got hit by lighting, everyone jumped out of their seats, and my 4 year old daughter started crying.
> 
> 
> Normally have Broadcast at between -25 to -20 except Fox-HD, a couple db higher.




Compared to Yamaha 3800, I noticed that Denon 3808 has a little bit lower volume (Though I feel Denon is a bit more clean/clear). With Yamaha 3800, I used to watch my TV (Cablevision HD box) at -35db to -30db range. Now I watch them probably around -30 to -25db range (with Denon 3808). For watching DVDs also I see a similar difference. I don't have a blue-ray player, so I don't know the difference there.


Note: - When I was talking to a sales person in 6AVE, he was mentioning that compared to Denon, Marantz (7002 and 8002) doesn't need to turn the volume higher.


----------



## doitynan

The volume button on the main remote did not work when control third patty device. I have sony TV xbr2 and samsung bluray dvd need to control from 3808ci remote. Others button functions seem OK except volume button.


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13372532
> 
> 
> I owned a Yamaha 1800, a Yamaha 3800 and now a Denon 3808. I think I can tell the difference between them (based on my experience in the last 4 months). I returned the Yamaha 1800 because I could get a Yamaha 3800 for only $100 more. I liked both Yamaha 1800 and 3800 (though I liked 3800 better than the 1800). They are really good and offers a lot of features.
> 
> 
> When I first listened Denon 3808 in November, I found it was a little bit thin on the lower ends and thats why I selected Yamaha. I always wanted to buy Denon, but bought Yamaha. 3 weeks back I was able to sell my Yamaha 3800 to my cousin and bought Denon 3808. After the lastest firmware updates, I found that it is no longer having the 'thin' issues. Also I feel Denon 3808 is gives more clean sound (though Yamaha is not far behind). If sound is your primary concern, I would say Denon beats Yamaha by a very narrow margin.
> 
> 
> Yamaha's video scaling is based on ABT chip and Denon uses the Faroudja. Yamaha 1800 and 3800 uses the same ABT chip (1010) and it offers a decent upscaling. Though someone said that the faroudja used in Denon is not that great, I found it better than the ABT used in Yamaha. All my scalings are for 480i/p content and I didn't try scaling the HD sources in Denon where as in Yamaha that feature was not avaialble.
> 
> 
> Both Faroudja and ABT used in Denon and Yamaha does an decent job in upscaling. Do not expect any miracles on the SD content. I heard that the Reon chip used in Onkyo offers the best scaling but Onkyo got other problems like lip-sync issue, over heating etc.
> 
> 
> Yamaha's GUI is not good (1800 didn't have a good GUI and 3800 has a basic decent GUI). Denon's GUI is much better than them and also Yamaha does not have OSD for HDMI sources.
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is to keep the Denon 3808 and do not think about Yamaha 1800 or 3800. They are NOT bad receivers, but I feel Denon 3808 is better than them.



iKnown thank you very much! This is an exact response I was looking for. You answered all the questions I had. I think I will keep Denon. I thought about customer service and I am not sure Yahama or Onkyo or any other customer service is going to be better. I hope not to use it anyways. Plus, I have found out that I would only save about $100-150 going for Yamaha - not worth it.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13378380
> 
> 
> iKnown thank you very much! This is an exact response I was looking for. You answered all the questions I had. I think I will keep Denon. I thought about customer service and I am not sure Yahama or Onkyo or any other customer service is going to be better. I hope not to use it anyways. Plus, I have found out that I would only save about $100-150 going for Yamaha - not worth it.



I don't know about Yamaha, but after waiting a long time on hold with Denon, you speak with someone who knows the product well, and is pretty helpful (usually).


I'm not a big fan of Denon's 9-5 EST tech support hours, though. They couldn't stagger a single tech's hours? I guess he'd get hammered in the evenings.


----------



## kmfdm515

2 quick questions that i couldn't find answers to in the manual:


1) how do i find what firmware version i have currently? in the firmware section i see the option to update, but it doesn't tell me what version i currently have. i would hit 'start' to see if that tells me before i update, but i'm more worried about:


2) will i lose all my settings when updating the firmware? if so, is there any way to save them? possibly through the browser interface?


thanks...


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmfdm515* /forum/post/13378601
> 
> 
> 2 quick questions that i couldn't find answers to in the manual:
> 
> 
> 1) how do i find what firmware version i have currently? in the firmware section i see the option to update, but it doesn't tell me what version i currently have. i would hit 'start' to see if that tells me before i update, but i'm more worried about:
> 
> 
> 2) will i lose all my settings when updating the firmware? if so, is there any way to save them? possibly through the browser interface?
> 
> 
> thanks...



Details here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## kmfdm515

ah, i didn't see that thread.


thanks!


----------



## jconinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13380416
> 
> 
> I'd like to mention that this is only one person's experience with Denon's customer service and while it is unfortunate that it happened, his depiction of Denon's products is only speculation and opinion. It is clear that Sledgehammer is very disappointed in how he was treated by Denon, but the AVR-3808CI is an excellent product in my opinion.
> 
> 
> If anyone is considering the AVR-3808CI (as well as other receivers), you might want to glance through the other posts on this thread and read other individuals' opinions as well. I am more than happy with the performance and quality of the 3808CI, and would be happy to recommend it to anyone.
> 
> 
> @Sledgehammer - I know that you experienced problems with your wall-mounted HDMI plates, but it's inaccurate to deride the AVR-3808CI for not working with optional 3rd-party items when the unit works fine without it. I don't have HDMI wall-plates so I cannot confirm what you are saying, but to say what you have about Denon is highly opinionated and not happening to everyone who owns the unit.
> 
> *I'm sorry that you've had issues with the 3808CI, but to imply that the manufacturer's products are problematic is not only inaccurate but unfair to others who might be happy with the products.*
> 
> 
> *disclaimer: I do not work for any manufacturer, distributor or retailer of anything. I am only a satisfied Denon customer citing his opinion as well.



I agree - my 3808 works great and I am completely satisfied with it.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jconinc* /forum/post/13381061
> 
> 
> I agree - my 3808 works great and I am completely satisfied with it.



+1. As a former unhappy Onkyo 905 owner, my 3808CI is serving me wonderfully and I couldn't be any more pleased with it. Kudos to Denon!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13380416
> 
> 
> I'd like to mention that this is only one person's experience with Denon's customer service and while it is unfortunate that it happened, his depiction of Denon's products is only speculation and opinion. It is clear that Sledgehammer is very disappointed in how he was treated by Denon, but the AVR-3808CI is an excellent product in my opinion.
> 
> 
> If anyone is considering the AVR-3808CI (as well as other receivers), you might want to glance through the other posts on this thread and read other individuals' opinions as well. I am more than happy with the performance and quality of the 3808CI, and would be happy to recommend it to anyone.
> 
> 
> @Sledgehammer - I know that you experienced problems with your wall-mounted HDMI plates, but it's inaccurate to deride the AVR-3808CI for not working with optional 3rd-party items when the unit works fine without it. I don't have HDMI wall-plates so I cannot confirm what you are saying, but to say what you have about Denon is highly opinionated and not happening to everyone who owns the unit.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you've had issues with the 3808CI, but to imply that the manufacturer's products are problematic is not only inaccurate but unfair to others who might be happy with the products.
> 
> 
> *disclaimer: I do not work for any manufacturer, distributor or retailer of anything. I am only a satisfied Denon customer citing his opinion as well.



Quite pleased with my 3808ci and my 3600 purchased many moons ago.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13380416
> 
> 
> I'd like to mention that this is only one person's experience with Denon's customer service and while it is unfortunate that it happened, his depiction of Denon's products is only speculation and opinion. It is clear that Sledgehammer is very disappointed in how he was treated by Denon, but the AVR-3808CI is an excellent product in my opinion.



My comments on Denons poor customer support were supported by others in this thread in response to my original post.


Have you ever called Denon support? *I have*. And EVERYTIME its been the same response (our products are perfect, so look elsewhere):


1) I bought my DVD-3930CI right after the TV, but before the AVR (I was running the switchbox at the time). 1080i worked fine, 1080p caused sparkles.

*Denons response: The DVD-3930CI is fine. The problem is with the wall plates and/or the switchbox and/or your cables.*


RESULT: I bought very expensive wall plates, and the 1080p worked fine through them using the switchbox.


2) I bought the AVR-3808CI and replaced the switch box. Everything else (wall plates, wiring, etc) remained exactly the same. Suddenly the DVD-3930CI could not get a picture to the TV * AT ALL AT ANY RESOLUTION *. Neither could my DirecTV HR10-250. I called Denon again.

*Denons response: The DVD-3930CI is fine. The AVR-3808CI is fine. The problem is with your TV and/or cables.*


My response: It all works fine with the $70 HDMI switchbox.

*Denons response: Never the less, you don't have a picture, the problem is with your TV. Call Panasonic for service.*


My response: feeling like an idiot (because there was no way in hell the problem was with the TV), I did what he asked and called Panasonic anyways. They agreed that if it worked straight through and through the switchbox, there was no way the TV could have a problem.

*Denons response: I know you called Panasonic and they said the problem is with us... but none the less, I am TELLING you its a problem with the TV.*


Same scenario calling about the HR10-250 resetting everytime I turned on the AVR.


Same scenario calling about the VCR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13380416
> 
> 
> If anyone is considering the AVR-3808CI (as well as other receivers), you might want to glance through the other posts on this thread and read other individuals' opinions as well. I am more than happy with the performance and quality of the 3808CI, and would be happy to recommend it to anyone.



Well, briefly explain how you have it hooked up. Are you using HDMI everywhere? Are you using analog inputs?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13380416
> 
> 
> @Sledgehammer - I know that you experienced problems with your wall-mounted HDMI plates, but it's inaccurate to deride the AVR-3808CI for not working with optional 3rd-party items when the unit works fine without it. I don't have HDMI wall-plates so I cannot confirm what you are saying, but to say what you have about Denon is highly opinionated and not happening to everyone who owns the unit.



Did the wall plates work with the $70 HDMI switchbox? Yes

Did the wall plates work with the $1200 AVR-3808CI? No


Who deserves the blame? The Sun God Ra?


Your statement that Denon AVRs don't need to work with 3rd party stuff is absurd. I can't use Sony equipment with a Denon AVR? I can't use Panasonic equipment with a Denon AVR?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13380416
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you've had issues with the 3808CI, but to imply that the manufacturer's products are problematic is not only inaccurate but unfair to others who might be happy with the products.



You should try reading my posts a little bit closer.


First of all, this thread is for people to post their experiences with the AVR-3808CI, and that is what I have done. For you to bash someone because of the experience they had... well, 'nuff said.


Second of all, I didn't say the products were POS's. I said they were buggy (and if you don't think the AVR-3808CI is buggy, you've been hitting the bong a bit too much







). Have you tried using the networking? Have you tried using analog sources?


You seem to share Denons attitude of "well, it works for me, so its all good".


P.S. I removed the wall plates after I got the AVR because it was incapable of going through them...


Did that solve the "no picture" problem? Yes (so blame the wall plates if it makes you feel better about yourself, then try to explain why the $70 switchbox would run them).

Did that solve the HR10-250 resetting on every power up? No

Did that solve the VCR not playing? No


The AVR-3808CI is not buggy to the point of being unusable in general use with a simple setup. Try to get more complicated or use it "outside the box".... good luck







.


----------



## mpgxsvcd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13381123
> 
> 
> Quite pleased with my 3808ci and my 3600 purchased many moons ago.



This is a BAD post!







Just kidding. Look at your post number!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=6666


----------



## TVAddict

SledgeHammer, I'm by no means an expert of HDMI or receivers but do you think it's theoretically possible that the signal coming out of the 3808 has some kind of different bandwidth that your plates don't support? And your simple $70 switch just passes signal as-is, which is why it works? Things might get complicated with HDMI. I don't think it's denon's fault. Rather HDMI standard itself is not completely done evolving and is pretty new. I don't see how it's Denon's fault. Is Denon buggy? Sure. Is it to be expected for a receiver with so many new features? Sure. Could denon's support be more, well, supportive? Perhaps but they don't have your plates and can't easily test something like that nor it's economically viable nor you can really expect them to. If it works bypassing the plates, they won't go any further. I don't know the manufacturer that will.


As far as VCR goes, I'm not quite sure what the problem is. I do have a VCR connected and I believe it works fine but I'll come home and double check.


I, personally, have an issue with 3808 loosing picture and sound for a couple of seconds once every week or two. Other than that, it works perfectly with HDMI, component 1080p pass-through, coax audio, toslink audio. Everything plays and displays properly. Haven't played to much with networking but whatever I have, worked fine too.


----------



## JonW747

Exactly, just because product A works with product B, but product C does not ... does not imply that product C is buggy. It may mean that product B is not to spec, and product A simply does not care.


That doesn't mean the Denon doesn't have problems or that it's compatibility with other products couldn't be improved. I personally have a dropout issue with the Denon when feeding it S-Video from my HR20. Is it something unique about the HR20? Perhaps. I know of two other people who've had the same problem with the HR20, but haven't heard about it from other users.


But HDMI is very complex and there have been tons of compatibility issues between all sorts of different devices.


Oh and fwiw, my VCR works fine. Even the menus (which some people have problems with) but I have it fed in to my DVD recorder and then in to the Denon. The video may be getting re-processed sufficiently to over come any issues.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13381576
> 
> 
> SledgeHammer, I'm by no means an expert of HDMI or receivers but do you think it's theoretically possible that the signal coming out of the 3808 has some kind of different bandwidth that your plates don't support? And your simple $70 switch just passes signal as-is, which is why it works? Things might get complicated with HDMI. I don't think it's denon's fault. Rather HDMI standard itself is not completely done evolving and is pretty new. I don't see how it's Denon's fault. Is Denon buggy? Sure. Is it to be expected for a receiver with so many new features? Sure. Could denon's support be more, well, supportive? Perhaps but they don't have your plates and can't easily test something like that nor it's economically viable nor you can really expect them to. If it works bypassing the plates, they won't go any further. I don't know the manufacturer that will.
> 
> 
> As far as VCR goes, I'm not quite sure what the problem is. I do have a VCR connected and I believe it works fine but I'll come home and double check.
> 
> 
> I, personally, have an issue with 3808 loosing picture and sound for a couple of seconds once every week or two. Other than that, it works perfectly with HDMI, component 1080p pass-through, coax audio, toslink audio. Everything plays and displays properly. Haven't played to much with networking but whatever I have, worked fine too.



I don't expect them to test every single combination out there of course







.


I'm just saying it all worked before the AVR and doesn't after the AVR... so there you go







.

*Also, please note that with the exception of the VCR, I was giving the AVR a 1080p signal from the DVD-3930CI and a 1080i singal from the HR10-250... AS CONFIGURED that SHOULD be pass-through.*


So its not really pass-through if it doesn't work with scaling / upconversion turned off







.


The fact is, even with the scalar / upconversion turned OFF, the AVR is not pass-through and thats a fact. It regenerates the signal even then to give you the OSD.


The AVR-3808CI does NOT have a true HDMI pass-through.


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *freebird2003* /forum/post/13377635
> 
> 
> thanks for ur quick reply. i did not select stereo sound. i was testing pearl habour with pcm 5.1 uncompress audio. i could not hear any sound from my surround.
> 
> 
> it is even with my HTPC. under my nvidia soundstorm audio control, i select dolby digital encode mode , it display dolby digital on the 3808 but when i test the sound from the nvidia, it when from front left, center, front right, my surround L/R was blank and the my sw made a test tone sound.
> 
> 
> what could be the issue here. thanks alot please advice.



please advice thanks


----------



## giddyup69

hi everyone. new here. just purchased my 3808 and set it up. having a problem (or i think it's a problem). when running audio through hdmi my volume seems to be very low. i find myself going over 0db especially when viewing televised shows from my satellite. meanwhile audio through other inputs plays normally.. i rarely go over -20.


is this normal? i've run a search on the forums.. i found a couple posts in this thread... this one being one:

avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12413075#post12413075 


but there really wasn't much debate/solutions regarding it.


this person comments on boosting the audio level of a specific device hooked up to the receiver:

avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12413676#post12413676 


but i have no clue where these settings are .. or if they even exist (i'm assuming it's not the speaker level adjustments that he's talking about).


just want to thank you for your time. i hope i didn't come off too noobish. thanks for listening.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13361539
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I had you believing that I am using a Mac, I was adding my $.02 about Twonky. I have only PC's running Windows XP in my house. My "media server" only has file sharing enabled for my music folder. No streaming media software is running on this PC. It does have Windows Media Player 11 on it though. That's all I did to be able to have the Denon connect to it. Do you know anyone with a Mac Book that could bring it to your house for a test?



Is anyone out there using a Mac to media share with the 3808. I am trying to find one to test out before I make a purchase, but thought for sure somebody around these forums has to be using a Mac?


I guess I may have to play it safe and buy a PC.


----------



## videophiles09

Is it okay to split the Subwoofer pre-out into 2 so i can connect 2 powered subwoofers? thanks.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giddyup69* /forum/post/13383492
> 
> 
> hi everyone. new here. just purchased my 3808 and set it up. having a problem (or i think it's a problem). when running audio through hdmi my volume seems to be very low. i find myself going over 0db especially when viewing televised shows from my satellite. meanwhile audio through other inputs plays normally.. i rarely go over -20.
> 
> 
> is this normal? i've run a search on the forums.. i found a couple posts in this thread... this one being one:
> 
> avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12413075#post12413075
> 
> 
> but there really wasn't much debate/solutions regarding it.
> 
> 
> this person comments on boosting the audio level of a specific device hooked up to the receiver:
> 
> avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=12413676#post12413676
> 
> 
> but i have no clue where these settings are .. or if they even exist (i'm assuming it's not the speaker level adjustments that he's talking about).
> 
> 
> just want to thank you for your time. i hope i didn't come off too noobish. thanks for listening.



Check your audio set up in your satellite box. If you don't know how to do this, call up your provider and ask them how to get to it. I'm sure one of your settings are incorrect. As with my cable box, if set to matrix sound, it was very low. If that doesn't help or work, try a different HDMI input on the Denon to verify the Denon isn't at fault. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13383697
> 
> 
> Is it okay to split the Subwoofer pre-out into 2 so i can connect 2 powered subwoofers? thanks.



Sure, your not going to "overload" the Denon cause it's not a speaker, just a preout. Go for it.


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13383705
> 
> 
> Sure, your not going to "overload" the Denon cause it's not a speaker, just a preout. Go for it.



great! i'm using 2 Bose modules with subwoofer input. Hope this is going to be okay.


----------



## giddyup69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13383699
> 
> 
> Check your audio set up in your satellite box. If you don't know how to do this, call up your provider and ask them how to get to it. I'm sure one of your settings are incorrect. As with my cable box, if set to matrix sound, it was very low. If that doesn't help or work, try a different HDMI input on the Denon to verify the Denon isn't at fault. Let us know what you find out.



hi .. thanks for the info. i actually finally found the individual device digital volume settings... and i ended up raising my sat and ps3 by +10. now it's pretty much equal to my other inputs. i've been getting lost in the menu settings all night long. time for a beer


----------



## doitynan

Can this 3808ci drive Polk rti12?


----------



## homerhitter

DAMMIT, I've done everything but I can't get my 3808 to acknowledge my sub! What do I do?! If it matters, its a Quad L-ite Sub, and everytime I run Audyssey, it tells me I don't have a sub connected, although I clearly do. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tokerblue

If Audyssey doesn't recognize that you have a sub, simply go into the setup menu and set the subwoofer to "Yes". Then set the crossover where you want it.


Manual Setup > Speaker Setup > Speaker Config. > Subwoofer = Yes


----------



## homerhitter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13384912
> 
> 
> If Audyssey doesn't recognize that you have a sub, simply go into the setup menu and set the subwoofer to "Yes". Then set the crossover where you want it.
> 
> 
> Manual Setup > Speaker Setup > Speaker Config. > Subwoofer = Yes



Yeah, I tried that, but still nothing is coming out of the sub. Thank you though.


----------



## cybrsage

I have a Denon 3808CI and I have the cheap wall plates from monoprice.com.


I have no problems.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13381166
> 
> 
> My comments on Denons poor customer support were supported by others in this thread in response to my original post.
> 
> 
> Have you ever called Denon support? *I have*. And EVERYTIME its been the same response (our products are perfect, so look elsewhere):



I'm not trying to trivialize your problems, but what you've described applies to any customer service center I've ever called for any company. Be it Linksys, Sony, Toshiba, Logitech, Microsoft, etc etc etc.


Still, no matter who it is, I can relate to the level of frustration you go through when you know the whereabouts of the problem yet have to jump through all kind of hoops to get them to acknowledge it.


Brandon


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerhitter* /forum/post/13385034
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried that, but still nothing is coming out of the sub. Thank you though.



A friend of mine just set up his sub and it wasn't doing anything either. He's running a 2308 though. Come to find out he didn't have his gain on the sub up, it was all the way down, thus no sound out of the sub and the Denon didn't see it.


Smallest things first shall we. Is it self powered? Is is plugged in and turning on? Is there an indication showing it's on, ie power LED or such? Are you plugging it from the Denon SW preout to the PROPER sub input on the sub, sub's users manual can help a lot with that one? Is your gain on the sub at least 3/4 of full volume? Is your sub crossover set at it's highest point?


I know all of these questions seem very trivial but they must be asked. Sometimes the smallest things will bit us in the butt.


If none of that solves the issue, are there any other switches on the sub? As in line filter switches or anything at all. Is there any possible way you can hook up your sub to another receiver to verify its working or a known working sub to your Denon to verify it's not the Denon?


Again, please don't take offense to these simple questions, help us help you.


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13381967
> 
> *Also, please note that with the exception of the VCR, I was giving the AVR a 1080p signal from the DVD-3930CI and a 1080i singal from the HR10-250... AS CONFIGURED that SHOULD be pass-through.*
> 
> 
> So its not really pass-through if it doesn't work with scaling / upconversion turned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> The fact is, even with the scalar / upconversion turned OFF, the AVR is not pass-through and thats a fact. It regenerates the signal even then to give you the OSD.
> 
> 
> The AVR-3808CI does NOT have a true HDMI pass-through.



You might very well have a point there. I really do not expect it to have a true circuit pass-through. I'm sure it does something to the signal. I think it does pass-through for 1080p component but I'm not sure about anything else.


One question though - when you say it works without the plates, do you use the same actual cable? Or do you have a different cable? Have you tried another cable? One thing about HDMI - I don't think it works the same as ethernet, for instance, which has error correction and such, and it either works or it doesn't. HDMI could be sensitive to signal strength. So if your simple switch didn't erode the signal, the receiver might make it just a tiny bit weaker. In combination with your plates, which also make it weaker, it might be just enough to put the signal strength below threshold.


Have you tried perhaps better cable? One of the thicker or shorter cables from monoprice? Or maybe signal booster? They have plates that boost the signal.


I remember reading an article about testing monoprice cables against monster cables and 50 ft monoprice cables wouldn't work with a particular blu-ray player in 1080p but would work with all other setups. They've replaced the cable with an identical model and couldn't reproduce it. So, basically, it's not cut and dry. And very hard to figure out without an expensive digital signal analyzer. Or experiments, that you'll most likely have to do.


BTW, I've turned on the VCR this morning - turns out I have never tested it since I've set up the receiver. Worked fine. The picture with my old home made tape looked like I've been drinking absinthe for 5 hours straight, but it's hardly the receiver's fault.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13385286
> 
> 
> - I didn't introduce a number of additional points of failure to warrant your level of performance from the receiver. Why should this be my problem?
> 
> 
> - Nor did I have to contact Denon customer service. Again, why should this be my problem?
> 
> 
> - I have an SA8300HD STB/DVR connected by component video and toslink to my 3808CI. I also have a PS3 attached by HDMI to the 3808CI. I also have a Roku SoundBridge connected by toslink. All. Work. Great.
> 
> 
> - I've read your posts and saw you ***** at Denon for every little thing. I can't relate because to this because I haven't experienced any of the bugs that you claim I should. I have NO PROBLEMS. In fact, I dare say that I love the unit.
> 
> 
> At this point, do us all a favor and simply sell off your 3808CI. Perhaps Onkyo or Yamaha would treat you better.



Let's try to keep in mind this isn't a bashing thread by any means. Let's try to keep it clean and helpfull to all that come here looking for help. After all, that's why were here right? Simply telling someone with multiple issues with the Denon, issues we all know to be working properly for us, to get a replacement would have served a little better than getting into this verbal debate.


I've seen this type of nit picking before with, I think it was, TVSmack. He was having an issue with getting his OTA through his Denon for upscaling. He came to us for help and got shot down. I helped him as much as I could through pm's but that shouldn't have been. Others with his issue could have searched this thread for answers and FOUND them had we on this thread actually tried to help him ON THIS THREAD instead of me through pm's.


So, with that said, what say you? Can we keep this thread going for it's rightfull purpose, helping others that need it and providing insight on the 3808ci to those that are thinking of getting one? Bashing one another over views of the receiver and/or service from Denon is better left elsewhere IMHO.


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13383599
> 
> 
> Is anyone out there using a Mac to media share with the 3808. I am trying to find one to test out before I make a purchase, but thought for sure somebody around these forums has to be using a Mac?
> 
> 
> I guess I may have to play it safe and buy a PC.



I use Mac but haven't tried media sharing. If you point me to an information about the setup, I can try it. I don't want to waste too much time with it but if I can do it in a reasonable amount of time, I'll definitely give it a shot.


BTW, windows emulation in VMWare is excellent but I'm not sure it would work for media sharing since it would require networking. You might be able to do it but I'm not sure it would be too simple.


----------



## piccirilli

This is my first post here. First, I'd like to thank EVERYONE here for providing great info. I'm a newbie in home theater, so these posts have been invaluable in helping me enjoy using my 3808. I also agree with those posts saying the Denon 3808 is a winner for the money. Fortunately I'm technically oriented and enjoy the flexibility this receiver offers, but I can see how it could be a challenge for those who don't have much experience in computer, networking, and video setup. Even so, that shouldn’t be a big deal for anyone providing there is great customer support, ongoing updated information readily available to owners, and perhaps an OEM supported forum which supports user input. Unfortunately Denon does not support any of these notions.


That being said, I agree with some of the previous posts about Denon customer service. I have called Denon a few times and after waiting an hour, I was given poor information at best, leaving me feel like a complete dumb a**, only to find better solutions in this forum. Not confidence inspiring for Denon Tech support. I’ve concluded Denon prefers having their support techs waste tons of man-hours getting burned out due to the continuous bombardment of needless calls. Under those conditions, who could expect someone to provide helpful advice and solutions?


One would think that a company that has been around a long time would have better customer service and offer more efficient ways to get owners up to speed and stay updated on a software driven product like the 3808. It’s not a problem with the product. It’s about the poor quality and delivery in the way Denon provides information. That should be a no brainer for a manufacturer to provide. Alternatively, if Denon offered a well organized, tech supported forum or perhaps improved owners manual that was frequently updated on their website, there would be less phone calls and happier owners. Other manufacturers do this, why not Denon? Perhaps if enough people email Denon demanding an improvement in customer support and written documentation, something will get done about it.


----------



## dloose

I split my 3808CI subout with a Y-connector to 2 Definitive 2002's LFE's in and it works fine. Audssey equalization works fine - if anything there might be a little too much base but I'm still dialing it in.


----------



## Browninggold

I did a quick search but did not see a answer. I have a outside fm antenna and ran a wire (coaxil) to the fm hookup in back of Denon 3808. I hit the tuner button (I use the second remote) and the fm selection comes up but no sound. What elese do I have to do. I also have a ethernet for internet radio and when I hit net/usb the internet radio plays but I cannot get the tuner fm to work. Thanks


----------



## k3fallout

Question regarding my Xbox 360. Is it possible to plug the component cables to my TV, but the digital optical to my receiver for sound?


----------



## Don't h8

yes...you don't need to have the video go through the receiver


----------



## ruarmani

What gauge speaker wires do you use? After some reading I ordered 10 gauge from Amazon, but I have been to the store today and looked at 12 gauge and it was thick, I imagined what 10 is going to look like. The guys said I should have bought 14-16. Please advice. I am going to buy Monitor Audio RS1 or B&W 686.


----------



## Browninggold

I used 12ga. just because I have a couple of runs over 30 feet. If you have short runs 14-16 ga. would be fine...10ga. is too large I would return and get smaller ga., just my opinio it would be hard to work with.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/13387557
> 
> 
> I did a quick search but did not see a answer. I have a outside fm antenna and ran a wire (coaxil) to the fm hookup in back of Denon 3808. I hit the tuner button (I use the second remote) and the fm selection comes up but no sound. What elese do I have to do. I also have a ethernet for internet radio and when I hit net/usb the internet radio plays but I cannot get the tuner fm to work. Thanks



bump


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/13388792
> 
> 
> I used 12ga. just because I have a couple of runs over 30 feet. If you have short runs 14-16 ga. would be fine...10ga. is too large I would return and get smaller ga., just my opinio it would be hard to work with.



What do you mean hard to work with? The return is a hassle as I bought it from Amazon, has not arrived yet, I would need to send it back. The price was good, $40 for 100ft. Is it going to affect the performance? I was confused when I heard the thicker the wire is better for sound. This is my first serious system and I have never dealt with speaker wires. Sorry, but what does it mean when people 10 gauge is overkill, do they simply mean it is too much or they mean it would affect the system?


----------



## k3fallout

Alright thanks. Another question. When it comes to my comcast cable box and the optical cable, should it go to optical in or out. Again, sorry for the incompetence..


----------



## HuskerHarley

 ALL YOU NEED 


HH


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13389040
> 
> 
> However, if the cables are too large to work with, then a compromise must be made. If you have the room to work the cables (e.g. in a cabinet), then try them out. If the gauge of the cables looks too large when you get them, don't open the package and opt for a slimmer gauge.



It does not really bother me how cables are going to look. What worries me is if such thick cable will affect the system. If not, then I would probably use 10, in fact it was cheaper than 12.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/13388800
> 
> 
> bump



Have you run the auto preset to 'tune in' your local stations?


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13389095
> 
> 
> It does not really bother me how cables are going to look. What worries me is if such thick cable will affect the system. If not, then I would probably use 10, in fact it was cheaper than 12.



Technically, the thicker the better. You certainly don't need 10 but it will not be worse in any way. If you will be able to pull it and bend it, you will be fine. You can use 000 if you want


----------



## Joe Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *W3bbY* /forum/post/13206643
> 
> 
> I just got this unit and have the newest firmware (did the flash yesterday) and I ran AUDYSSEY.
> 
> 
> I had some issues with AUDYSSEY and am wondering what to do. It is telling me that everything is out of phase. None of the polarity are wrong on the speakers. OK so I choose to ignore that warning like the manual says and run the calibration. At the end of it it gives me speaker distances of like .01 and .03 etc. Clearly the speakers are not that close. They are like 14, 13 and 13 feet away.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Lee



I just got this Receiver as an upgrade from the 987 and I am having the same exact problem.

The 987 calibrated just fine but not this 3808.


All are showing out of phase and the distances are around .9 feet.


How can it say that they are ALL out of phase? If that were true then they would all be in phase because out of phase is the cone moving in the opposite direction of the others.


I tried all the suggestions and my room is dead quiet.

*Not ready to do a firmware upgrade yet so did you ever get a resolution to your problem?*


I think I will just use my Sound Meter to get this correct because I wanted to watch a new blu ray dvd I got and NOT fool with this thing.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13388428
> 
> 
> I apologize to all for my snippy response to SH, as I realize that this forum is meant to provide assistance for all current and future Denon 3808CI owners. Again, I have had no problems with my 3808CI and the performance is excellent. I would recommend it to anyone who is looking to purchase an A/V receiver.
> 
> 
> But what Sledgehammer has experienced is not common to that of your typical 3808CI owner. SH's issues are definitely unique, and I think that should be acknowledged.



Well, I will apologize as well on my side if my response was harsh. But a few things are clear from your responses:


1) you have never called Denon support

2) you don't use the networking functionality

3) you don't have a DVD-3930CI

4) you don't have a HR10-250 or a HR20-100

5) you "barely" use the HDMI side of things (you have one device and don't use the upconversion on it)

6) you don't have a VCR hooked up


So, to say stuff that you have never used "works great", is well... a bit odd. Please stop trivializing others peoples issues because you don't have any.


To call my setup "unique" is absurd. The AVR-3808CI / DVD-3930CI combo is one of the most popular combos out there. Anybody with DirecTV will have hooked a HR10-250 or HR20-xxx to the AVR as well.


Yes, using the wall plates was "unique", and they have been removed. Removing them certainly didn't fix issues with the HR10-250 or my VCR.


If the 3808CI / 3930CI combo is as popular as I say above, why am I the only one have problems with it? Well, I'm not. Many people have complained of weirdness with the HR10-250. Also, many people just use the AVR to drive audio only, so they wouldn't experience any video issues.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13387330
> 
> 
> I use Mac but haven't tried media sharing. If you point me to an information about the setup, I can try it. I don't want to waste too much time with it but if I can do it in a reasonable amount of time, I'll definitely give it a shot.
> 
> 
> BTW, windows emulation in VMWare is excellent but I'm not sure it would work for media sharing since it would require networking. You might be able to do it but I'm not sure it would be too simple.



TVAddict,


If you don't mind trying this for me, I would truly appreciate it. Shouldn't take more than five minutes, if that, to test it.


Here are the steps to follow in WMP11. I'm hoping that you have it installed. If not, don't worry about it.


1. Click the arrow below the Library tab, and then click Media Sharing.


2. In the Media Sharing dialog box, select the Share my media to check box.


3. In the list of devices below the Share my media to check box, select a device (the Denon Logo should show up as a Device, allow this Device). I guess I'm also assuming that you have the Denon hooked up to your network through an ethernet cable; if not, this definitely won't work.


4. If you want to share your media with the computer or device you have selected, click Allow.


This setup assumes that you have some sort of music in your My Music folder. It won't work with iTunes music files, at least m4a files. It requires some sort of mp3 or wmp format. It doesn't really matter if you don't have any mp3s in the file, for this purpose I just need to see if the computer shows up as an option in the Denon (see next paragraph).


From there, select the Net/USB input on the Denon. Your computer name (whatever you named it in Windows) should show up as an selection in addition to Internet Radio, Recently Played, Favorites. If it shows up on the Denon, it is set up for sharing.


If you get a chance to test, let me know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CRH07xx

Did some searching, but can't seem to find the answers I need. Hopefully you guys can help me...


(1) I cannot get my 3808 to display anything but 'Multi Ch In' when sending Bitstream or PCM from my Tosh A20. As an example, with the Bourne Ultimatum HD-DVD, I have tried setting the A20 to Bitstream and PCM. The 3808 always displays Multi Ch In. When I access the 3808 menu to select a surround mode, TrueHD does not appear, nor does it appear when I access the information tab and go to Audio Input SGNL - it shows Multi CH In PCM (even tho I have the A20 set to Bitstream). I have the surround mode set to Standard as it is noted to output the decoded input signal.


All of that being said, when I click on the display option for the A20, it shows the audio signal is, in fact, TrueHD. How can I be sure what type of audio is being processed by the 3808 with the B.U. HD-DVD or any other dvd for that matter when it only displays Multi CH IN. I have also tried this with Batman Begins, Transformers and a number of other HD discs.


It should be noted that the soundtrack does sound amazing and when I change the audio output on the B.U. disc to DD+, I can certainly here a downgrade in quality - it doesn't quite have the same impact. I just want to make sure I have things setup to process properly and find it odd that the receiver is not displaying the different sound format options.


(2) Is it better to have the A20 SPDIF set to Bitstream or PCM? I have it set to Bitstream currently and I have the Digital Out HDMI set to Auto.


(3) I recently picked up the Panny BD30 and noticed that it does not decode TrueHD or DTS-MA but can pass it over Bitstream to the receiver. Will the 3808 recognize this signal from the BD30 and decode it?


Thanks for your help guys. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all this bitstream and pcm stuff and just want to make sure I am getting the most out of my investment. I am usually a pretty technical guy, but this stuff is confusing the hell out of me : )


----------



## DMRSX

I just ordered my Denon 3808. I'm very excited.


I've had a Denon 3802, that I "upgraded" to a 2307 to tide me over with PCM HDMI support. I've been using an Onkyo 805 for the past couple of weeks. It's on loan from a friend while he convinces his finance that he should own it. While I've been using the 805 I sold my 2307.


Let me state for the record that the Onkyo 805 is the absolute worst POS pile of EXPLETIVE I have ever used. I was curious how Onkyo could pack so many features into such a low price. Well now I know. The quality of the 805 is beyond terrible. Scroll through the Onkyo thread and you'll quickly see people complaing of audible "pops", out of sync audio, overheating and even sparks and fire!


So long story short, I'm extremely excited to get my 3808. I hate to be a Denon fanboy, but after 2 great experiences with Denon and my short affair with Onkyo, I'm back to being completely monogamous with Denon. My only regret is that I couldn't order my 3808 on Valentine's day.


----------



## videophiles09

anyone's using Surround Back or/and Speaker B?


is it worth it?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/13390685
> 
> 
> Did some searching, but can't seem to find the answers I need. Hopefully you guys can help me...
> 
> 
> (1) I cannot get my 3808 to display anything but 'Multi Ch In' when sending Bitstream or PCM from my Tosh A20. As an example, with the Bourne Ultimatum HD-DVD, I have tried setting the A20 to Bitstream and PCM. The 3808 always displays Multi Ch In. When I access the 3808 menu to select a surround mode, TrueHD does not appear, nor does it appear when I access the information tab and go to Audio Input SGNL - it shows Multi CH In PCM (even tho I have the A20 set to Bitstream). I have the surround mode set to Standard as it is noted to output the decoded input signal.
> 
> 
> All of that being said, when I click on the display option for the A20, it shows the audio signal is, in fact, TrueHD. How can I be sure what type of audio is being processed by the 3808 with the B.U. HD-DVD or any other dvd for that matter when it only displays Multi CH IN. I have also tried this with Batman Begins, Transformers and a number of other HD discs.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that the soundtrack does sound amazing and when I change the audio output on the B.U. disc to DD+, I can certainly here a downgrade in quality - it doesn't quite have the same impact. I just want to make sure I have things setup to process properly and find it odd that the receiver is not displaying the different sound format options.
> 
> 
> (2) Is it better to have the A20 SPDIF set to Bitstream or PCM? I have it set to Bitstream currently and I have the Digital Out HDMI set to Auto.
> 
> 
> (3) I recently picked up the Panny BD30 and noticed that it does not decode TrueHD or DTS-MA but can pass it over Bitstream to the receiver. Will the 3808 recognize this signal from the BD30 and decode it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help guys. I'm still trying to wrap my head around all this bitstream and pcm stuff and just want to make sure I am getting the most out of my investment. I am usually a pretty technical guy, but this stuff is confusing the hell out of me : )



I have the HD-A2. I was under the understanding that only the HD-35 and XA2 could bitstream HD audio tracks in full 7.1. I believe the A20 can't do what your asking of it. I also understand the BD30 will do what your asking. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## electronleaker

Mindbender9/SledgeHammer


Can you two please take your display of bantering into pm?


This "he bashed on Denon" and "he doesn't understand my problems" back and forth is getting old and childish.


Sledge, if your having issues, I'm sure myself and others would be more than willing to try to help you work through them.


Mindbender, lets just move on shall we.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13390891
> 
> 
> I have the HD-A2. I was under the understanding that only the HD-35 and XA2 could bitstream HD audio tracks in full 7.1. I believe the A20 can't do what your asking of it. I also understand the BD30 will do what your asking. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.



this is correct. only xa2 and a35 for HD-DVD players can bitstream trueHD and DTS-HD MA to a receiver capable of decoding it...whether 7.1 or 5.1 depends on the sound track but I don't think there are any 7.1 tracks out there on HD-DVD except Pan's Labyrnith. the person is getting trueHD but it is being decoded in his player and being sent PCM to the receiver. it is subjective on whether there is an actual difference.


the BD-30 will send bitstream audio to the receiver to allow the receiver to decode


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13390914
> 
> 
> If your having issues, I'm sure myself and others would be more than willing to try to help you work through them.



Thanks,


A few kind folks hooked up VCRs and let me know its working for them, so I'm at a loss here. When I hooked up the VCR to a CRT TV to test the VCR and tape, the PQ was about as good as you'd get on VHS.


I can't turn off the scaling completely, since my TV doesn't take 480i over HDMI.


I guess my only other option is to run a composite cable up to the TV, but I hate to introduce switching at the TV.


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13390824
> 
> 
> anyone's using Surround Back or/and Speaker B?
> 
> is it worth it?



I just hooked up my surround backs this week to get to 7.1... I really enjoy the envelopment of a 7.1 sound stage. "Is it worth it?" To me, yes... I think it depends on your room a lot. If you have a long room and want to fill in the surround details directly behind you, it's a nice addition. However, a lot of people think that adding the two back channels gives you the least 'bang for the buck' in terms of possible upgrades to the system. YMMV, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## Joe Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/13390685
> 
> 
> 
> (1) I cannot get my 3808 to display anything but 'Multi Ch In' when sending Bitstream or PCM from my Tosh A20....
> 
> 
> (2) Is it better to have the A20 SPDIF set to Bitstream or PCM? I have it set to Bitstream currently and I have the Digital Out HDMI set to Auto.
> 
> 
> (3) I recently picked up the Panny BD30 and noticed that it does not decode TrueHD or DTS-MA but can pass it over Bitstream to the receiver. Will the 3808 recognize this signal from the BD30 and decode it?




I own an A20 that I am selling on Ebay right now so I do know this player pretty well. The following should help you figure out the best way to set this up:


From CNET's Review of the A20:

_"

Reviewed by: Matthew Moskovciak

Edited by: David Katzmaier

Reviewed on 8/8/07


It has onboard decoding for standard Dolby Digital and DTS surround soundtracks and also has onboard decoding for the two new, high-resolution Dolby formats: Dolby Digital Plus and Dolby TrueHD.

In other words, it can send those new soundtracks to a compatible AV receiver or processor via HDMI as a PCM stream that most HDMI-equipped receivers can handle.

There is no onboard decoding for DTS-HD Master or DTS-HD High Resolution, but the HD-A20 can extract the "core" soundtrack from those formats, the result of which can be slightly better than a standard DTS soundtrack.


Like all current high-definition disc players, the HD-A20 is unable to send any of the high-resolution soundtracks to brand-new TrueHD- and DTS-HD-compatible receivers in bit stream format"_


The bottom line is that you want to set the A20 to PCM



To answer #3, I have the Panasonic BD30 and it DOES pass the High Res soundtracks in Bitstream. I watched my first DVD with it last night and the 3808 DOES decode the bitstream. It displayed TRUEHD


----------



## daeagles

What does everyone put the settings on when watching a movie?


I use DTS Neo Cinema


And use 5ch stereo for tv as well as video games.


Does anyone like anything different or that the standard


----------



## daeagles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Q* /forum/post/13391737
> 
> 
> 
> To answer #3, I have the Panasonic BD30 and it DOES pass the High Res soundtracks in Bitstream. I watched my first DVD with it last night and the 3808 DOES decode the bitstream. It displayed TRUEHD




See if you can help me with this as well. I'm guessing that the PS3 does not decode and play it in TrueHD. Watched 300 in BluRay the other day and couldnt get the feature to work with TRUEHD so am I doing something wrong or just doesnt work.


Thanks


----------



## normand

Hi all,


I was just wondering if the Denon 3808ci was a good match-up with the Klipsch RF-82 Theater System:


2- RF-82's

1- RC 62

2- RS 52's

1- RW12D


Thanks


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> See if you can help me with this as well. I'm guessing that the PS3 does not decode and play it in TrueHD. Watched 300 in BluRay the other day and couldnt get the feature to work with TRUEHD so am I doing something wrong or just doesnt work.



You are correct. The PS3 will output the signal as PCM and your reciever will show the signal as "multi channel input."


The BD30 has the "additional" ability to output TRUEHD signal as "bitstream" and the TRUHD screen will show on the 3808.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13389171
> 
> 
> Have you run the auto preset to 'tune in' your local stations?



Yes I did a auto preset and it did not catch anything, the last time I used the outside antenna was a couple of years ago with a kenwood receiver. It worked then...maybe the cable went bad or something? I was just wondering if I had to do something else inside the 3808 settings.


----------



## daeagles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/13392073
> 
> 
> You are correct. The PS3 will output the signal as PCM and your reciever will show the signal as "multi channel input."
> 
> 
> The BD30 has the "additional" ability to output TRUEHD signal as "bitstream" and the TRUHD screen will show on the 3808.



Thanks for the quick reply.. The g/f would kill me if I got a BluRay player right now wait about 6 month. Thanks again


----------



## Joe Q

I am not making this story up and I am still saying 'What the F**!'


In my rather long life, this is the most amazing (and disastrous) example of Murphys law that I have ever had. This is no BS.


Over 2 hours ago, I decided to update the firmware on my 2 day old 3808.


I checked on it about 15 minutes or so and watched it go through the list of updates as shown in the update pdf from Denon.


I got busy with some other stuff and forgot about it so about a 1/2 hour ago, I checked the Receiver and it was sitting in the power on state displaying 'Blu Ray' on the front as that was the last thing I used it for.

*I am NOT getting any picture on my TV or sound from the speakers so I tried the Staus/Return/Poweron firmware check but the thing will not turn on.



So I went to see if this was posted about in avsforum and I found that my entire broadband connection to Verizon Fios was DOWN.

I have not lost my internet connection in at least 3 months but Murphy decided to pay me a visit.*



You can see a post by me earlier this morning and that was during the time that the firmware update was happening.

Sometime during the firmware upgrade process, my broadband connection went down!!

Obviosly, it is up now but I know that it was definetly down at 10:06 this morning because I just got a Vonage voicemail email and I never heard the phone ring



At this point I am not sure what to do.

How in the h** can a network that has not been down for over 3 months decide to go down during a very critical time ie. Updateing firmware.


----------



## Joe Q

Per my previous post, I am stuck. The stupid network went down during firmware update


I have NO picture on my TV and it is connected via HDMI.


The technique for checking firmware version does not work. The receiver will not power on while pushing the Staus/return buttons so I can not tell what firmware is in the thing.


I can log onto the receiver via the web browser and can use that command3808 program and can fiddle with the front panel buttons.


Any ideas of what to try?



This sucks


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13392015
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if the Denon 3808ci was a good match-up with the Klipsch RF-82 Theater System:
> 
> 
> 2- RF-82's
> 
> 1- RC 62
> 
> 2- RS 52's
> 
> 1- RW12D
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have this same setup, but with a different subwoofer. I love it.


----------



## Joe Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Q* /forum/post/13392320
> 
> 
> Per my previous post, I am stuck. The stupid network went down during firmware update
> 
> 
> I have NO picture on my TV and it is connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The technique for checking firmware version does not work. The receiver will not power on while pushing the Staus/return buttons so I can not tell what firmware is in the thing.
> 
> 
> I can log onto the receiver via the web browser and can use that command3808 program and can fiddle with the front panel buttons.
> 
> 
> Any ideas of what to try?
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks



I was able to get the firmware info by using the remote to power on the thing.


It shows

1.69

.78

36.56

39.45

.50



What is it supposed to be??


I tried to flash it again but it says tghat I have the latest


----------



## pierrebnh

try the full system reset instructions in the manual


----------



## Joe Q

Already tried that. No lights blink light the instructions say


----------



## maverikm

I had to do a hard reset after I updated the firmware last time. You may need to do that.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13391339
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> A few kind folks hooked up VCRs and let me know its working for them, so I'm at a loss here. When I hooked up the VCR to a CRT TV to test the VCR and tape, the PQ was about as good as you'd get on VHS.
> 
> 
> I can't turn off the scaling completely, since my TV doesn't take 480i over HDMI.
> 
> 
> I guess my only other option is to run a composite cable up to the TV, but I hate to introduce switching at the TV.



It's sounds like you may have the only solution already. Do you have a universal remote like the Harmony series? I have the 880 and it's a one touch solution to switching everything. If not, what do you use for a remote/s.


Sorry to say, I don't have a vcr to test your issue out. I wish the Denon had individual input scaling, that would help out a lot. I was one of the testers on this thread for the Vsmile game console issue. It's got a non standard and possibly varying resolution that the Denon cann't accept. I beleive it to be a below 480i output. Not thats what your vcr is doing. Seems the Denon has some issues with 480i inputs, particularily with fast forwarding and such. Though that even seems odd when I can ff a show I have on my dvr just fine at 480i. I'm not sure why a vcr would be any different.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13392015
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if the Denon 3808ci was a good match-up with the Klipsch RF-82 Theater System:
> 
> 
> 2- RF-82's
> 
> 1- RC 62
> 
> 2- RS 52's
> 
> 1- RW12D
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, it does match-up well, IMHO. I have the 82's, 62, RW12D and 2 52's. Exact set up. Sounds great to me! Very solid setup.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Q* /forum/post/13392320
> 
> 
> Per my previous post, I am stuck. The stupid network went down during firmware update
> 
> 
> I have NO picture on my TV and it is connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The technique for checking firmware version does not work. The receiver will not power on while pushing the Staus/return buttons so I can not tell what firmware is in the thing.
> 
> 
> I can log onto the receiver via the web browser and can use that command3808 program and can fiddle with the front panel buttons.
> 
> 
> Any ideas of what to try?
> 
> 
> 
> This sucks



I know this maybe a little hard for you to take right now, after what just happened. Try to do a system update again. If that doesn't work out, check the manual for the microprocesser reset and give that a try. If all else fails, you can call Denon on monday. Also, hit up captavs in the firmware update thread. He's full of knowledge on this subject, he actually started and keeps up that thread.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13393635
> 
> 
> It's sounds like you may have the only solution already. Do you have a universal remote like the Harmony series? I have the 880 and it's a one touch solution to switching everything. If not, what do you use for a remote/s.
> 
> 
> Sorry to say, I don't have a vcr to test your issue out. I wish the Denon had individual input scaling, that would help out a lot. I was one of the testers on this thread for the Vsmile game console issue. It's got a non standard and possibly varying resolution that the Denon cann't accept. I beleive it to be a below 480i output. Not thats what your vcr is doing. Seems the Denon has some issues with 480i inputs, particularily with fast forwarding and such. Though that even seems odd when I can ff a show I have on my dvr just fine at 480i. I'm not sure why a vcr would be any different.



Even the external scaler box that I had working in play mode would die in anything but normal 1x play mode. FF, rewind, slow mo and even pause would sometimes "blue screen" it.


I always thought "its just RCA output" no matter what speed or direction its playing, but apperently its not







.


I did a little google research and it seems that the scaler chip would have to support "Time Based Correction" for a VCR to work. Apperently, when you FF, rewind, etc. the sync signal gets out of wack.


Thats all well and good, but it doesn't explain why it doesn't even work in 1x play mode







.


Also, I've never tested it since its hard to get to the input ports on my TV, but why would the scaler in the TV work any better if I gave it an RCA input?


----------



## SledgeHammer

Strange though, Denon support says "VCRs aren't supported", but my AVR-3808CI manual has instructions on how to hook one up and my unit has VCR inputs







.


----------



## GelatinousFury

I just ordered a 3808ci and am expecting delivery by late next week. I currently have a 5.1ch setup consisting of:


Harman Kardon AVR-230 Receiver

Rotel RMB-1075 5ch Amplifier

Polk LSiC Center Channel Speaker

Polk LSi9 Front Speakers

Polk LSi/FX Surround Speakers

Velodyne SPL-1500R Powered Subwoofer


Note that all 5 Polk LSi speakers are 4ohm speakers. I've read in this thread that the Denon reportedly has no issues with 4ohm speakers, so here are my two options:


1. Use the Denon 3808ci as the preamp and let the Rotel 5ch amp power the Polk LSi speakers to keep my 5.1ch setup


OR


2. Buy two more Polk LSi/FX speakers to have a full 7.1ch setup. Run all 7 Polk LSi speakers (all at 4ohm loads) off the Denon's built-in amp. Sell the Rotel 5ch amp.


I'm at a loss as to what route to take on this. I currently don't have the funds to purchase a dedicated 7ch amplifier.


----------



## youngguns27

I just ordered my 3808ci from 6th Ave 1-877-684-2831 from Home Theater Peter ext 8620 for $1099.00 no tax and free ground shipping whoooohoooo.










My set-up is - my fronts are 2 Polk's RT800i towers

my rears are 2 Polk's RT15i bookshelves

my sub is a Polk PSW12

my center is a Polk CS245i

my AV reciever *was* an Onkyo 805 but now is a Denon 3808ci


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/13390685
> 
> 
> Did some searching, but can't seem to find the answers I need. Hopefully you guys can help me...
> 
> 
> (1) I cannot get my 3808 to display anything but 'Multi Ch In' when sending Bitstream or PCM from my Tosh A20. As an example, with the Bourne Ultimatum HD-DVD, I have tried setting the A20 to Bitstream and PCM. The 3808 always displays Multi Ch In. When I access the 3808 menu to select a surround mode, TrueHD does not appear, nor does it appear when I access the information tab and go to Audio Input SGNL - it shows Multi CH In PCM (even tho I have the A20 set to Bitstream). I have the surround mode set to Standard as it is noted to output the decoded input signal.
> 
> 
> All of that being said, when I click on the display option for the A20, it shows the audio signal is, in fact, TrueHD. How can I be sure what type of audio is being processed by the 3808 with the B.U. HD-DVD or any other dvd for that matter when it only displays Multi CH IN. I have also tried this with Batman Begins, Transformers and a number of other HD discs.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that the soundtrack does sound amazing and when I change the audio output on the B.U. disc to DD+, I can certainly here a downgrade in quality - it doesn't quite have the same impact. I just want to make sure I have things setup to process properly and find it odd that the receiver is not displaying the different sound format options.
> 
> 
> (2) Is it better to have the A20 SPDIF set to Bitstream or PCM? I have it set to Bitstream currently and I have the Digital Out HDMI set to Auto.
> 
> 
> : )



I went through this when I got my A2. After reading a number of posts on this, the consensus is that you set to bitstream for SPDIF and auto for HDMI when using HDMI.


This should help explain much better than I ever could:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12520481


----------



## youngguns27

I know about the snake oil when it comes to cables, but I was looking at the site called buyextras for hdmi cables. Does it make a difference about the hdmi 1.3a cert with the Denon to the hdmi cables offered on this site that says hdmi 1.3b???


----------



## davejustdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Q* /forum/post/13392786
> 
> 
> Already tried that. No lights blink light the instructions say



I had the exact same thing happen just now. I did a hard reset by holding the up and down keys on the reciever and powering off the master power. Came back up and had to set EVERYTHING back up but the amp works great.


Hope this helps...


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/13391339
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> A few kind folks hooked up VCRs and let me know its working for them, so I'm at a loss here. When I hooked up the VCR to a CRT TV to test the VCR and tape, the PQ was about as good as you'd get on VHS.
> 
> 
> I can't turn off the scaling completely, since my TV doesn't take 480i over HDMI.
> 
> 
> I guess my only other option is to run a composite cable up to the TV, but I hate to introduce switching at the TV.



For some reason, I have a gut feeling it might be your TV that doesn't accept the signal. Of course, I assume changing TV is not an option. If at all possible, I would try to get a small TV (maybe you have some other TV with HDMI in another room?) and test it by connecting it directly, bypassing plates. It won't make much of a difference to you but at least you will know.


Personally, I don't care much for VCR but I wouldn't want something not working anyway. I'd suggest to try exchanging your receiver just in case if you haven't done so already. If you have and it still doesn't work, then you basically have 3 options - being without VCR, running an extra cable and getting a different brand receiver.


Out of 3, I'd probably suggest running a cable - a single RCA is not a big deal. I ran a separate component to a TV 'cause I wanted 1080p from xbox and denon will not send 1080p component to HDMI.


My number one concern is sound quality and I think denon excels there. Do whatever is you think is right, of course, but if I were you, I'd work around VCR and plates situation and stick with denon.


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13390153
> 
> 
> TVAddict,
> 
> 
> If you don't mind trying this for me, I would truly appreciate it. Shouldn't take more than five minutes, if that, to test it.
> 
> 
> Here are the steps to follow in WMP11. I'm hoping that you have it installed. If not, don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> 1. Click the arrow below the Library tab, and then click Media Sharing.
> 
> 
> 2. In the Media Sharing dialog box, select the Share my media to check box.



Sorry, no luck. There is no WMP11 for os x - there is only 9 and it's basically just a player, no sharing options of any kind. So if Denon absolutely requires WMP11, I'd say it won't work. Of course, you can dual-boot and boot mac into windows but I'd say it kinda defeats the purpose.


I, myself, would never go back to windows but if this denon sharing is so important to you, you might have to stick with windows. If I ever find a way, I'll PM you.


----------



## fickle

within the Share my Media box, you should see the Denon AV for optoin to allow sharing to. if that device does not show up there, then the Denon cannot see your Windows PC (as it is the case now).. maybe firewall?


----------



## DMRSX

This thread is starting to make me wonder if VHS is the next big format. What's going on here? I haven't used a VHS in 10 years.


----------



## mtsag

Hi everyone,


I'm thoroughly enjoying my new AVR-3808!


I've got a question regarding 5.1 speakers for the other 3808 owners. Due to space limitations, I ordered a sub/sat set, specifically the KEF-3005 SE. Does anyone have any expereince with this speaker set? How do they match with the 3808? Would the B&W MT-20 be a better match?


Thanks in advance,

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## DenonDude

Hi Michael


Welcome to the Land of Denon.


I would highly recommend geting larger speakers, and just adding subs and centre channels, or surrounds when your budget permits.


However, if that's not an option, no matter what---stick with B&W spekaers.


I highly recommend them, I have had a B&W and Denon pairing for over a decade.


B&W are the speaker of choice for many recording studios, including Abbey Road, because they reproduce a warm, open, natural sound.


My setup: Denon 3808, Denon DVD 2900, B&W 602 S2 Fronts, B&W LCR6 S2 Centre Channel, B&W 602 S1 Rears.


Just thinking Michael.....you may be able to pick up my speakers or similar B&W used for the close to the same price you would spend on new MT 20's.


B&W's are great, except I'm having trouble deciding LFE or LFE+ Main.which leads me to my next post.......


----------



## DenonDude

I have been struggling to find the proper bass setup with my B&W's


Should I set them to small or large, LFE only or LFE+Main?


For your analysis here are the specs of my speakers: B&W Dm 602 S2's


Frequency Range: -6dB at 43Hz and 30kHz



Frequency Response: 52Hz - 20kHz ±3dB on reference axis


Crossover Frequency : 4khz (not sure what this means)


Any ideas?


I ran Audyssey, and the results were ok, except it cut the bass, which I understand it does.


However I noticed that even my "EXT.IN" bass was cut. I thought Audyssey left that alone, but it didn't.


I'm thinking about starting from scratch, with a stereo source, to determine the best setting at my sub's control knobs, and my 3808.


Any advice from you guys (and gals) would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks again


----------



## pierrebnh

Set them to 'small' with a crossover of 100Hz. I would also recommend 'LFE Only'.


Also, read this post on Audyssey calibration to familiarize yourself with the procedure and its results.


----------



## Bmfr79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/13392547
> 
> 
> I have this same setup, but with a different subwoofer. I love it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13393651
> 
> 
> Yes, it does match-up well, IMHO. I have the 82's, 62, RW12D and 2 52's. Exact set up. Sounds great to me! Very solid setup.



I will be taking delivery of these speakers this week and pairing them with my 3808. What kind of settings do you use for crossover, etc?


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13396738
> 
> 
> Sorry, no luck. There is no WMP11 for os x - there is only 9 and it's basically just a player, no sharing options of any kind. So if Denon absolutely requires WMP11, I'd say it won't work. Of course, you can dual-boot and boot mac into windows but I'd say it kinda defeats the purpose.
> 
> 
> I, myself, would never go back to windows but if this denon sharing is so important to you, you might have to stick with windows. If I ever find a way, I'll PM you.



TV Addict,


Thanks for giving this a shot. I guess what I was hoping that you would test for me is using wmp 11 in a windows virtual machine using fusion. I'm pretty sure all of this will work if I use bootcamp to start the machine in windows, but as you say, that kind of defeats the purpose.


What I would really like to be able to do is run a windows virtual machine in Fusion or Parallels, and share from wmp 11 within this windows virtual machine. Sorry if I didn't explain well enough.


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13398669
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving this a shot. I guess what I was hoping that you would test for me is using wmp 11 in a windows virtual machine using fusion. I'm pretty sure all of this will work if I use bootcamp to start the machine in windows, but as you say, that kind of defeats the purpose.



I'll try it when I get home.


----------



## rec head

I just can't get this figured out: In WMP I never get the option to share with the 3808. All the software on the computer is up to date. The 3808 is still running v1.57. I can use the web interface, Command 3808, web radio, and tversity. I have been through Microsoft's site looking for help. Any ideas why WMP doesn't see the 3808?


Thanks


----------



## solanno1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13394794
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 3808ci from 6th Ave 1-877-684-2831 from Home Theater Peter ext 8620 for $1099.00 no tax and free ground shipping whoooohoooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set-up is - my fronts are 2 Polk's RT800i towers
> 
> my rears are 2 Polk's RT15i bookshelves
> 
> my sub is a Polk PSW12
> 
> my center is a Polk CS245i
> 
> my AV reciever *was* an Onkyo 805 but now is a Denon 3808ci



Please refrain from advertising prices on the board....it is against the Forum rules.


----------



## Joe Q




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonDude* /forum/post/13397855
> 
> 
> I have been struggling to find the proper bass setup with my B&W's
> 
> 
> Should I set them to small or large, LFE only or LFE+Main?
> 
> 
> For your analysis here are the specs of my speakers: B&W Dm 602 S2's



I use a pair of 602's as my side surround speakers (7.1 setup).

In the Denon, set them to Small and put the crossover at 80 Hz.


Unless your fronts are truly LARGE, then you want to use LFE only.


My fronts, Polk LSi15 , are set to Large and I use LFE only.

I did not like the sound of LFE+Main because when the bass is sent to the fronts, it sounded muddy


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13399402
> 
> 
> I just can't get this figured out: In WMP I never get the option to share with the 3808. All the software on the computer is up to date. The 3808 is still running v1.57. I can use the web interface, Command 3808, web radio, and tversity. I have been through Microsoft's site looking for help. Any ideas why WMP doesn't see the 3808?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Have you enabled file sharing for your media folder on your computer? This should be all you need to do.


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13394794
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 3808ci from 6th Ave 1-877-684-2831 from Home Theater Peter ext 8620 for $1099.00 no tax and free ground shipping whoooohoooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My set-up is - my fronts are 2 Polk's RT800i towers
> 
> my rears are 2 Polk's RT15i bookshelves
> 
> my sub is a Polk PSW12
> 
> my center is a Polk CS245i
> 
> my AV reciever *was* an Onkyo 805 but now is a Denon 3808ci



your 3808 must be one of those B-stocks


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13397791
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying my new AVR-3808!
> 
> 
> I've got a question regarding 5.1 speakers for the other 3808 owners. Due to space limitations, I ordered a sub/sat set, specifically the KEF-3005 SE. Does anyone have any expereince with this speaker set? How do they match with the 3808? Would the B&W MT-20 be a better match?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Michael-

Due to space/location/appearance, I also elected to go the non-tower approach. I am running a Boston Acoustic sub/sat set and have been very happy with the sound when paired with the 3808. I also used these this set of a previous Denon AVR.


Sounds like DenonDude is recommending the B&W's or larger speakers, but my 2cents is given your limitations, I think you could be very happy with a sub/sat set of speakers. I am still surprised my 4" BA's, as the volume gets closer to 0db. About the hightest I've briefly experienced was -15 to -10dbs, and it seemed to just get more crisp, clear and tight. Whether this 3808 is just that much better, or I have it dialed in that much better, I'm still very happy with my set up. I'm sure the new codecs (uncompressed, etc) dont hurt either. Maybe you could return if not happy with.


----------



## phipp01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13400666
> 
> 
> your 3808 must be one of those B-stocks



No the B stocks are even cheaper







. And IIRC 6th Ave is an authorized Denon dealer so it would be A stock. DakMart is the B stock dealer.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13400414
> 
> 
> Have you enabled file sharing for your media folder on your computer? This should be all you need to do.




The folder is shared. In WMP when I go to Library -> Media Sharing and check the Share My Media box I get the hourglass for about 10 seconds then the box is unchecked and nothing is different.


----------



## maverikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13399402
> 
> 
> I just can't get this figured out: In WMP I never get the option to share with the 3808. All the software on the computer is up to date. The 3808 is still running v1.57. I can use the web interface, Command 3808, web radio, and tversity. I have been through Microsoft's site looking for help. Any ideas why WMP doesn't see the 3808?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Have you gone into WMP > Library > Media Sharing and allowed the Denon?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/13401984
> 
> 
> Have you gone into WMP > Library > Media Sharing and allowed the Denon?



That's assuming that WMP11 on his PC is even seeing the Denon--OP pondered as to why his WMP wasn't seeing his 3808.


rec head--does WMP11 on your PC even list your 3808 as one of the devices? If so, then is your 3808 connected to your network wirelessly? If so, then log onto your wireless router and see if UPnP is enabled on it...uncheck/disable it if it is, then try again. Also temporarily disable any firewall you might have running on your PC and see if that helps--if your 3808 can see your PC then you're pretty much home-free...unless of course your media files aren't stored in the default folders...in which case you'll have to tell WMP11 where to find them.


Not to insult your intelligence, but I assume that your PC is indeed running WMP11...


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13393635
> 
> 
> I wish the Denon had individual input scaling, that would help out a lot.



It does: you can turn conversion on/off for each input. Or are you thinking of more fine-grained control?


----------



## Infominister

As I understand it, the video conversion selector pertains to analog to HDMI, not I/P scaling, and that the only way to disable scaling is to set the resolution to the same format as the source component, e.g., 1080i to 1080i. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## YellowLight

Has anyone figured out the difference between interlace modes "Video 1" and "Video 2"? I assume "auto" switches between the two automatically, or does it do something else entirely? The manual isn't terribly helpful here.


Also, has anyone used the trigger sockets - what do they do electrically? Do they close a contact, or output a level, or inverse output polarity when they trigger? (Or, it just occured to me, are they INPUTS?)


And what are the "Quick Selects" for?


I wish Denon would hire a technical writer...


(And run their web ui through a spell checker, for that matter. "INFOMATION"?)


----------



## David James

Has anyone here purchased their 3808 as a "refurb", if so where? I see on the Denon site that Dakmart has them but their price isn't very attractive and and eCost seems to sell them but I've never seen them in stock.


----------



## aaronwt

The refurb prices I have seen are so close to the price of a new one that you might as well get the new 3808 and have a 2 year warranty


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13400666
> 
> 
> your 3808 must be one of those B-stocks



That's the price 6Ave sells new, a-stock 3808's for, if you call and speak to a salesperson. I'm pretty sure Electronis Expo and J&R do the same.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13399063
> 
> 
> I'll try it when I get home.



Appreciate your time helping with this. I have searched the web high and low, and I can't find an answer. I guess I'm the only one in the world trying to do this, but it's kind of important to me since I have my entire music library streaming through wmp 11 right now.


Anyway, thanks again for the support. Look forward to your response.


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13403368
> 
> 
> That's the price 6Ave sells new, a-stock 3808's for, if you call and speak to a salesperson. I'm pretty sure Electronis Expo and J&R do the same.



how can they afford to sell $500 below msrp? BB has $1600 sticker-price.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13404291
> 
> 
> how can they afford to sell $500 below msrp? BB has $1600 sticker-price.



Because BB jacks the consumer and many are too stupid to research. Unless there is a sale on a particular model, everything there is MSRP. Occasionally, you can negotiate a 10% discount (or if you have a 10% discount coupon), but that is it at BB.


Have you ever called one of the forum sponsors for a tv price? It is under MSRP and usually a GREAT price...it is the same thing as 6th ave, JR, etc.


Would you buy a car MSRP? How about furniture?


MSRP does not equal street price.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> Thanks for the quick reply.. The g/f would kill me if I got a BluRay player right now wait about 6 month. Thanks again



Take my advice and keep the PS3. I can't tell the difference between listening via PCM from my PS3 and listing via bitstream from my BDP-30K.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13404291
> 
> 
> how can they afford to sell $500 below msrp? BB has $1600 sticker-price.




I know the rules so I won't say where I purchased,,, I paid the same price for "A/NEW STOCK" from a very reputable on line site.


Do your home work and you might save yourself some $$$$...











HH


----------



## johnevison

DenonJeff, (hopefully he is around and as informative as ever)

I have just purchased a Denon 3808ci Serial # 7121519433 which I am about to relocate to a remote location with no connection to the Internet.

Before I take itthere, should I connect it through my PC here and download any of the available firmware, or is this firmware already loaded on this unit?

If some firmware download is desirable, how is this accomplished? - I am cable-connected through the Shaw network in Canada.

Many thanks for your help in advance

John


----------



## ruarmani

May be a little bit of off top. I have received my speaker wire from Amazon and I am confused if it is normal or not. Look at the picture, the wire is copper and silver (?) or whatever it is. I thought the wire should be copper?







I am not an expert, it might be normal. What do you say?


----------



## Spiff69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Q* /forum/post/13400387
> 
> 
> I use a pair of 602's as my side surround speakers (7.1 setup).
> 
> In the Denon, set them to Small and put the crossover at 80 Hz.
> 
> 
> Unless your fronts are truly LARGE, then you want to use LFE only.
> 
> 
> My fronts, Polk LSi15 , are set to Large and I use LFE only.
> 
> I did not like the sound of LFE+Main because when the bass is sent to the fronts, it sounded muddy



I assume you fixed your problem? What happened?


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13400666
> 
> 
> your 3808 must be one of those B-stocks



I got the same deal back in early November. No "B" stock.... brand new from an authorized dealer. This deal has been around for quite some time. My 3808 has been great.


----------



## DenonDude

Spiff-


Joe was helping me with my 602's and their setup. (whether to set to large or LFE only, etc, posted last page.)


I am still playing around. I wish I could find a graph with speaker frequencies and what crossovers to use!!!


I find it frustrating because I am always havinng to adjust the knob on my subwoofer, and I'm trying to get away from that.


I suppose it's because I listen to many different sources, well....all of them ..(DVD Audio , SACD, DTS 96/24, Dolby Digital, Dolby True HD, Stereo)


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13405848
> 
> 
> I got the same deal back in early November. No "B" stock.... brand new from an authorized dealer. This deal has been around for quite some time. My 3808 has been great.



how can you tell A- from B-stocks?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13405848
> 
> 
> I got the same deal back in early November. No "B" stock.... brand new from an authorized dealer. This deal has been around for quite some time. My 3808 has been great.



Ditto from 6th Ave. Great price almost couldn't believe it and it arrived 2 days later with free shipping. Talk to a salesperson so you can get the deal. Nice!


----------



## phipp01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13405064
> 
> 
> May be a little bit of off top. I have received my speaker wire from Amazon and I am confused if it is normal or not. Look at the picture, the wire is copper and silver (?) or whatever it is. I thought the wire should be copper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an expert, it might be normal. What do you say?



Its normal.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnevison* /forum/post/13404904
> 
> 
> DenonJeff, (hopefully he is around and as informative as ever)
> 
> I have just purchased a Denon 3808ci Serial # 7121519433 which I am about to relocate to a remote location with no connection to the Internet.
> 
> Before I take itthere, should I connect it through my PC here and download any of the available firmware, or is this firmware already loaded on this unit?
> 
> If some firmware download is desirable, how is this accomplished? - I am cable-connected through the Shaw network in Canada.
> 
> Many thanks for your help in advance
> 
> John


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13402167
> 
> 
> That's assuming that WMP11 on his PC is even seeing the Denon--OP pondered as to why his WMP wasn't seeing his 3808.
> 
> 
> rec head--does WMP11 on your PC even list your 3808 as one of the devices? If so, then is your 3808 connected to your network wirelessly? If so, then log onto your wireless router and see if UPnP is enabled on it...uncheck/disable it if it is, then try again. Also temporarily disable any firewall you might have running on your PC and see if that helps--if your 3808 can see your PC then you're pretty much home-free...unless of course your media files aren't stored in the default folders...in which case you'll have to tell WMP11 where to find them.
> 
> 
> Not to insult your intelligence, but I assume that your PC is indeed running WMP11...



I am using WMP11 and just checked for updates. Mine is current. UPnP is disabled on the router. The 3808 can see Tversity and it can see the Sony laptop we have as well. The 3808 does not show up in any way in WMP sharing. I have checked sharing on the folders I want to share. Turning off the firewall does not help.


Thanks for the responses.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YellowLight* /forum/post/13402777
> 
> 
> (And run their web ui through a spell checker, for that matter. "INFOMATION"?)



They must have been using an Ebonics dictionary/spell-checker...


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/13404392
> 
> 
> Take my advice and keep the PS3. I can't tell the difference between listening via PCM from my PS3 and listing via bitstream from my BDP-30K.



So what happens if he chooses to pop in a BD movie whose only high-def soundtrack is DTS-HD MA (and yes such discs are slowly becoming more commonplace)? Unless the PS3 receives that rumored DTS-HD MA firmware update, there will most definitely be a difference in audio quality between the PS3 and the BD30 if playing a DTS-HD MA soundtrack.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13409557
> 
> 
> So what happens if he chooses to pop in a BD movie whose only high-def soundtrack is DTS-HD MA (and yes such discs are slowly becoming more commonplace)? Unless the PS3 receives that rumored DTS-HD MA firmware update, there will most definitely be a difference in audio quality between the PS3 and the BD30 if playing a DTS-HD MA soundtrack.



The best course of action would be to wait a couple of months for the BD50.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13406646
> 
> 
> how can you tell A- from B-stocks?



B-Stock are mostly refurbished units sold at specific B-stock-authorized dealers like Ecost. Both "new" and 'b-stock" dealers are listed on Denon's website.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13408111
> 
> 
> I am using WMP11 and just checked for updates. Mine is current. UPnP is disabled on the router. The 3808 can see Tversity and it can see the Sony laptop we have as well. The 3808 does not show up in any way in WMP sharing. I have checked sharing on the folders I want to share. Turning off the firewall does not help.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses.



Is Tversity running on the same PC you have WMP11 on? If so, then obviously the Denon can see your PC but can't recognize it as a WMP11 server (I'm assuming that your PC not listed at all by the Denon when you select NET/USB); did you try completely uninstalling WMP11 and then reinstalling it? Also, I think there is a WMP11-related service that needs to be running in order for WMP11 to perform its remote media sharing features; dunno if you checked to see if it's running (it should be running by default but you never know); I can't remember the exact name of the service but its name is pretty much intuitive.


----------



## dssturbo1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13404291
> 
> 
> how can they afford to sell $500 below msrp? BB has $1600 sticker-price.



ummm, because most people know that electronics avrs/speakers/plasmas etc have huge markups/margins. 6th ave and others selling at those prices are not losing money..........bb sticker price is Denons msrp but that is just a suggested retail price with search and better info you can usually find much better deals


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13402167
> 
> 
> That's assuming that WMP11 on his PC is even seeing the Denon--OP pondered as to why his WMP wasn't seeing his 3808.
> 
> 
> rec head--does WMP11 on your PC even list your 3808 as one of the devices? If so, then is your 3808 connected to your network wirelessly? If so, then log onto your wireless router and see if UPnP is enabled on it...uncheck/disable it if it is, then try again. Also temporarily disable any firewall you might have running on your PC and see if that helps--if your 3808 can see your PC then you're pretty much home-free...unless of course your media files aren't stored in the default folders...in which case you'll have to tell WMP11 where to find them.
> 
> 
> Not to insult your intelligence, but I assume that your PC is indeed running WMP11...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13409734
> 
> 
> Is Tversity running on the same PC you have WMP11 on? If so, then obviously the Denon can see your PC but can't recognize it as a WMP11 server (I'm assuming that your PC not listed at all by the Denon when you select NET/USB); did you try completely uninstalling WMP11 and then reinstalling it? Also, I think there is a WMP11-related service that needs to be running in order for WMP11 to perform its remote media sharing features; dunno if you checked to see if it's running (it should be running by default but you never know); I can't remember the exact name of the service but its name is pretty much intuitive.



Tversity is on the same computer and the Denon does see the tversity server. If anyone knows what the WMP service I may be missing is it would help. I don't have any services unchecked. I guess I could try just un/reinstalling WMP.


I forgot to answer before but I am using a wired connection.


----------



## dloose

I thought I'd summarize what networking components are working with my 3808CI to serve flac lossless audio files.

I have DSL and a Dlink DL-724U wireless router. My theatre gets ethernet via a Squeezebox with bridging enabled. The 3808 is connected to the Squeeezebox. The Denon had no trouble getting an IP via DHCP and Internet radio through the router. I configured WMA v11 as described in this forum to share media and used a flac DirectShow codec from http://www.illiminable.com/ogg/ and the WMP Tag support extender from http://wmptagext.sourceforge.net/ following these instructions:
http://www.losslessaudioblog.com/wmpmce-lossless-guide/ . This allows you to add .flac files to your WMP 11 media library and serve them up to the Denon. Pretty straightforward.The Denon could see my media computer but I got a "Not Authorized" error and had to change the router's firewall setting to allow access from the Denon to my server. Power cycled the Denon and the router and Bingo!! works like a charm, ~ 300 cds available. I don't know if I like the Denon's flac decoding or the SqueezeBox decoding better - they both sound awesome.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13410191
> 
> 
> Tversity is on the same computer and the Denon does see the tversity server. If anyone knows what the WMP service I may be missing is it would help. I don't have any services unchecked. I guess I could try just un/reinstalling WMP.
> 
> 
> I forgot to answer before but I am using a wired connection.



Check to see is your Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service is running:


Control Panel>Admin Tools>Services>WMP Net Serv.

If not, start with a right click.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13406646
> 
> 
> how can you tell A- from B-stocks?



They cannot legally sell a refurbished (B stock) product as new (A stock). There are many people on this thread (not sure if they are here any more) who got the same deal as I did. Also, my vendor is an authorized Denon dealer and I registered the warranty with Denon.


----------



## gjl148




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13404332
> 
> 
> Because BB jacks the consumer and many are too stupid to research. Unless there is a sale on a particular model, everything there is MSRP. Occasionally, you can negotiate a 10% discount (or if you have a 10% discount coupon), but that is it at BB.
> 
> 
> Have you ever called one of the forum sponsors for a tv price? It is under MSRP and usually a GREAT price...it is the same thing as 6th ave, JR, etc.
> 
> 
> Would you buy a car MSRP? How about furniture?
> 
> 
> MSRP does not equal street price.



Do they sell speakers at such deep discount? Or other reputable stores that you know of?


----------



## aqua_marino

Just placed an order with "Home Theatre Pete" @ 6th Ave. Received the same great deal that has been mentioned several times here. Very nice guy and courteous. There phone number is 877-684-2831 and Pete's ext. #8618. And be sure and ask for Pete.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aqua_marino* /forum/post/13412816
> 
> 
> Just placed an order with "Home Theatre Pete" @ 6th Ave. Received the same great deal that has been mentioned several times here. Very nice guy and courteous. There phone number is 877-684-2831 and Pete's ext. #8618. And be sure and ask for Pete.



So how many user accounts does this guy "Pete" have?


----------



## garypen

Personally, I wish I called 6ave before I bought mine from One Call. I thought I was getting a great deal from One Call at $300 off. But, I coulda saved another $200 from 6Ave.


I just ordered a Panasonic plasma from 6ave, tho. The web price was so good, I didn't even bother to call. (used a 5% coupon too!) They're gonna be one of my main vendors from now on.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjl148* /forum/post/13412779
> 
> 
> Do they sell speakers at such deep discount? Or other reputable stores that you know of?



call and find out. i have a local audio shop that is no-pressure, carries the brands I'm interested in and gives me pretty good deals on speakers (usually around 20% off), so I just give them my business.


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gjl148* /forum/post/13412779
> 
> 
> Do they sell speakers at such deep discount? Or other reputable stores that you know of?



They were selling KEF 5005 series for $1299 (MSRP $1999) and 3005 series for $998 (MSRP $1500). I bought KEF 3005 series from them earlier. I don't know other speakers or even about KEF's other models. When I bought KEF iQ7, I bought it from another local retailer.


FYI - I live in NJ and I don't work for 6AVE or have any other relationship with them. Based on my personal experience with them (while buying items), I found that they are very reasonable. Similarly Electronics-Expo is also a good store which gives good price.


----------



## aqua_marino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13412997
> 
> 
> So how many user accounts does this guy "Pete" have?



Sorry Todd, but I am not "Pete". Just passing along info if anyone is interested. I for one am glad to hear when there is a good deal to be had. And 6th Ave. came through for me.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13406646
> 
> 
> how can you tell A- from B-stocks?



It's also listed on the back of the receiver that it is refurbished or "B" stock. Not sure exactly since my refurb 3806 is boxed up in my closet. I need to get around to selling it sometime.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13410688
> 
> 
> I thought I'd summarize what networking components are working with my 3808CI to serve flac lossless audio files.
> 
> I have DSL and a Dlink DL-724U wireless router. My theatre gets ethernet via a Squeezebox with bridging enabled. The 3808 is connected to the Squeeezebox. The Denon had no trouble getting an IP via DHCP and Internet radio through the router. I configured WMA v11 as described in this forum to share media and used a flac DirectShow codec from http://www.illiminable.com/ogg/ and the WMP Tag support extender from http://wmptagext.sourceforge.net/ following these instructions:
> http://www.losslessaudioblog.com/wmpmce-lossless-guide/ . This allows you to add .flac files to your WMP 11 media library and serve them up to the Denon. Pretty straightforward.The Denon could see my media computer but I got a "Not Authorized" error and had to change the router's firewall setting to allow access from the Denon to my server. Power cycled the Denon and the router and Bingo!! works like a charm, ~ 300 cds available. I don't know if I like the Denon's flac decoding or the SqueezeBox decoding better - they both sound awesome.



I tried this, got WMP 11 to play FLAC files and it supports the Tags (although some of the track numbers are just not there) but the tracks show up on my Denon media list with no music note icon beside them. When I select one of the tracks without the note icon, it just ignores the command to play it. Very strange. Gotta play with this some more.


Edit: I used winamp to create the FLAC files. My XBOX will not recognize the audio files either.


----------



## Bugg77

I have a PS3 for my blu-ray player and I wanted to know if the 3808 will allow post processing (i.e. applying sound fields) of the PCM sent from the PS3?


How about the next step down from the 3808?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13411294
> 
> 
> Check to see is your Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service is running:
> 
> 
> Control Panel>Admin Tools>Services>WMP Net Serv.
> 
> If not, start with a right click.



bw - thanks. I did as instructed. I changed the service from manual to automatic, restarted the computer and nothing changed.


Maybe I should just reinstall. In add/remove programs I have a "Windows Media Format 11 Runtime" and "Windows Media Player 11" they are both the same size. Should I uninstall both? I guess I'll have to reinstall the codecs to play flacs? They stream fine from Tversity now.


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13414459
> 
> 
> bw - thanks. I did as instructed. I changed the service from manual to automatic, restarted the computer and nothing changed.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should just reinstall. In add/remove programs I have a "Windows Media Format 11 Runtime" and "Windows Media Player 11" they are both the same size. Should I uninstall both? I guess I'll have to reinstall the codecs to play flacs? They stream fine from Tversity now.



Uninstalling WMP11 doesn't do anything other than remove the icons for them. In addition to making sure the service is running you also have to go into the Network and Sharing center / WMP Sharing and make sure that you allow the correct devices to access the library. It's usually easier to just allow all. If you have any third party firewall (McAfee/Norton/etc) disable or get rid of it and just use the Windows Firewall. It should already have the Network Media Sharing exception added correctly. FLAC can be redone using methods previously described.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

When I go into networking on my computer running vista ultimate I see an icon that says network audio. I click on it and it opens up media player. Then a box comes up and says on the top line that says media sharing. It has the sharing settings of: Find media that others are sharing and Share my media to:

Other users of this PC and Network Audio (which is the Denon). Then it has the lower section for networking. Is this normal for it to always pop up.

I am just getting started with this and have a lot more reading to do. Please let me know if there is anything else I need to do. Thanks.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I am trying to get my Denon to see my computer. I will continue to look through the manual to see what I need to do but in the meantime while I am reading maybe someone on here could help me out. Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13411294
> 
> 
> Check to see is your Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service is running:
> 
> 
> Control Panel>Admin Tools>Services>WMP Net Serv.
> 
> If not, start with a right click.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/13415573
> 
> 
> Uninstalling WMP11 doesn't do anything other than remove the icons for them. In addition to making sure the service is running you also have to go into the Network and Sharing center / WMP Sharing and make sure that you allow the correct devices to access the library. It's usually easier to just allow all. If you have any third party firewall (McAfee/Norton/etc) disable or get rid of it and just use the Windows Firewall. It should already have the Network Media Sharing exception added correctly. FLAC can be redone using methods previously described.



OK, so I won't worry about reinstalling. The problem I am having is that WMP doesn't see the 3808. If I go to WMP Devices it shows the monitor, internal speakers and DVD drive. When I try to "share my media" in WMP the computer thinks about it for a few seconds and then nothing happens. I do not use 3rd party firewall and have tried turning windows firewall off.


I just updated our other computer to WMP11. Went to sharing and it found the 3808 instantly. I would say that the problem has to be on my computer. I just can't for the life of me figure out what it is.


----------



## pierrebnh

Check Control Panel/Network Sharing Center and make sure you have Media Sharing On.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

If you are talking to me all is on except for password protected sharing.

I just don't know how to get it to see my computer. What steps do I need to do to get that to happen? I am still reading.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13416999
> 
> 
> If you are talking to me all is on except for password protected sharing.
> 
> I just don't know how to get it to see my computer. What steps do I need to do to get that to happen? I am still reading.



You don't have to do anything to the 3808 for it to see your computer out of the box, assuming they're on the same IP network.


If you see a Denon icon from the computer, then the only thing that remains to do is to define the library location in WMP if you somehow aren't using the default. You also need compatible files, of course.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

All my files are mp3 or wma files. How do I define the library location?


----------



## CRH07xx

Thanks for the fast response guys regarding the A20 and the BD30. I don't know if I'm still missing something, but even when I set the A20 to PCM the 3808 does not display TrueHD or any format other than Multi CH. Again, when switching audio tracks on the A20 I can clearly hear the differences, but the display never changes on the 3808.


I'll be hooking up the BD30 tonight, hopefully the 3808 will confirm the audio formats. If not, I'll be making a call to my home theater buddy or checking back in here.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/13417314
> 
> 
> Thanks for the fast response guys regarding the A20 and the BD30. I don't know if I'm still missing something, but even when I set the A20 to PCM the 3808 does not display TrueHD or any format other than Multi CH. Again, when switching audio tracks on the A20 I can clearly hear the differences, but the display never changes on the 3808.
> 
> 
> I'll be hooking up the BD30 tonight, hopefully the 3808 will confirm the audio formats. If not, I'll be making a call to my home theater buddy or checking back in here.



the A20 will not bitstream TrueHD to the 3808 (or any receiver) for the 3808 to decode. The TrueHD or DTS-HD MA only lights up if the receiver is doing the decoding. The only HD-DVD players that will bitstream the advanced audio codecs are the A35 and the XA2. From the A20, all you will get is Multi CH PCM because the player is doing the decoding (that is assuming the A20 can decode TrueHD, etc.).


You will get the TrueHD to light up on the 3808 from the BD30 because it will bitstream TrueHD and DTS-HD.


The receiver will only "show" something if it is doing the decoding.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13416835
> 
> 
> I am trying to get my Denon to see my computer. I will continue to look through the manual to see what I need to do but in the meantime while I am reading maybe someone on here could help me out. Thanks.



Make sure the ethernet cable is in the correct port, the Denon Link port is the same as the ethernet port & if it's in the wrong one it won't work.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13417291
> 
> 
> All my files are mp3 or wma files. How do I define the library location?



in WMP, under Options/Library/Monitor Folders.


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13397791
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying my new AVR-3808!
> 
> 
> I've got a question regarding 5.1 speakers for the other 3808 owners. Due to space limitations, I ordered a sub/sat set, specifically the KEF-3005 SE. Does anyone have any expereince with this speaker set? How do they match with the 3808? Would the B&W MT-20 be a better match?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Michael, I have the KEF 2005.2 speaker system hooked up to the Denon, so your 3005 system will be superior to my setup. After running audysey, I found the sound to be very bright, with too much emphasis on the high end and not enough on the low end frequencies. I adjusted the bass and treble manually, and the crossover frequency to the subwoofer to 80 hz, and now it sounds absolutely fantastic. Just be prepared to do some tweaking to suit your ears.


By the way, yesterday I hooked up the Denon to my router, and I am blown away by the network streaming capabilities. I set the restorer to HQ and listened to a couple of Yes albums in MP3 format... it was far better than I had expected.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13416842
> 
> 
> OK, so I won't worry about reinstalling. The problem I am having is that WMP doesn't see the 3808. If I go to WMP Devices it shows the monitor, internal speakers and DVD drive. When I try to "share my media" in WMP the computer thinks about it for a few seconds and then nothing happens. I do not use 3rd party firewall and have tried turning windows firewall off.
> 
> 
> I just updated our other computer to WMP11. Went to sharing and it found the 3808 instantly. I would say that the problem has to be on my computer. I just can't for the life of me figure out what it is.



I was having the same problem when I switched computers a couple of weeks ago. The old computer with WMP 11 would see the Denon and Xbox 360 however the new one wouldn't. I don't know how many hours I spent on this problem. Finally, I unistalled WMP 11 (actually it rolls you back to WMP 10), downloaded WMP 11 from the Microsoft website and reinstalled with the firewall turned off. Fired it up, set it to media sharing and it worked! No problems since then. In my case there was something amiss with the WMP 11 install. Wouldn't hurt for you to uninstall then reinstall. Worse case scenario is your back where you are now... Also, I am running XP Profesional.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13397791
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying my new AVR-3808!
> 
> 
> I've got a question regarding 5.1 speakers for the other 3808 owners. Due to space limitations, I ordered a sub/sat set, specifically the KEF-3005 SE. Does anyone have any expereince with this speaker set? How do they match with the 3808? Would the B&W MT-20 be a better match?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



I have the 3005 setup and it rocks with the 3808. Great for HT and music. The sound when listining to lossless HD tracks from my BD30 is very, very impressive. The bass fills the room (couchs rumbling) and the sound is very clear. I can't comment on the B&W but I would definitely recommend the 3005s. When we finish our latest remodel this year I will be adding two more surrounds so I'll have a 7.1 setup. An added bonus is that the speakers look great with the piano black finish and eggshell shape. Definitely looks better (IMO) than the traditional box shaped speakers. I agree with Nurn's comment about doing some manual tweaking.


----------



## zoro

can you use denon with tversity


----------



## Nurn

OK, as long as we're talking about streaming over the network with WMP11, I have a few questions.


Before I set up the Denon, I used Foobar2000 on my PC to create my MP3 playlists, and listen to MP3/FLAC music. After I set up the Denon, I installed WMP11, and tried to add my massive library to WMP11. My MP3's and FLAC's are stored in a Folder I created on my desktop called Foobarmusic. Within that folder, there are apx 100 other folders, with a variety of files and folders within them. For example, my directory structure looks like Desktop>Foobarmusic>Yes>Fragile>MP3musicfile. Another example would be Desktop>Foobarmusic>MyFavorite500songs>MP3musicfile.


When I set up WMP11 for the first time, I went to "Add files/folders to Library" and identified Desktop>Foobarmusic as the folder to monitor. WMP11 ran through the folder, but added nothing to the library. I tried drilling down a little lower into the folder/file structure, for example by identifying Desktop>Foobarmusic>Yes>Fragile as the folder to monitor, and no problem... WMP11 added the ten or so associated MP3 files and album to the library. Is this normal.... shouldn't WMP11 grab all the 1000's of MP3 files in the Foobarmusic directory without me having to point out and identify all the (more than 100) subfolders?


Also, let's say I finally get all my MP3's into WMP11. It organizes them by artist/genre/album. So using my "Myfavorite500songs" folder from above as an example, WMP11 organizes and sorts all those MP3's by artist/genre/album. I do have a Foobar2000 playlist with those 500 songs... anybody know whether there is a way to convert a Foobar2000 playlist into a WMP11 playlist, so that I don't have to go through the painful exercise of creating a duplicate WMP11 playlist song-by-song?


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13418197
> 
> 
> I have the 3005 setup and it rocks with the 3808. Great for HT and music. The sound when listining to lossless HD tracks from my BD30 is very, very impressive. The bass fills the room (couchs rumbling) and the sound is very clear. I can't comment on the B&W but I would definitely recommend the 3005s. When we finish our latest remodel this year I will be adding two more surrounds so I'll have a 7.1 setup. An added bonus is that the speakers look great with the piano black finish and eggshell shape. Definitely looks better (IMO) than the traditional box shaped speakers. I agree with Nurn's comment about doing some manual tweaking.



I was helping my friend to calibrate his recently purchased Denon 3808 with KEF 3005. I used to own the KEF 3005 (still own parts of it - rear speakers) but never played Denon 3808 with full KEF 3005. I now have KEf IQ series for my fronts. Overall I feel KEF speakers are great (through a little bit 'bass shy')


What I have observed in my friend's setup is that even though the sound is crisp and clear, the bass is weak with KEF 3005 series. Though the sub is rated 30Hz-250Hz, I don't think it is going that low. The cross-over frequency which we tried were 120 and 150 and still lacks the 'punch'. Web even increased the bass output by +6dB (using the switch at the subwoofer). This weekend we are going to tweak a bit more to see whether it improves the bass. Right now it is sitting front close to one of the speaker (left speaker). We were even thinking of returning this KEF 3005 and get another one from the dealer or change the sub to something like PSW2500 or PSW3500.


Could you tell me which cross over frequency you have set for KEF 3005 in Denon 3808? Did you set the cross-over for each speakers or same for all?. You mentioned that you could get the 'couch rumpling' kind of bass and that is what lacking my friend's setup. Could you also tell me the level of the subwoofer?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/13418409
> 
> 
> shouldn't WMP11 grab all the 1000's of MP3 files in the Foobarmusic directory without me having to point out and identify all the (more than 100) subfolders?




Try: C:\\Foobarmusic instead of Desktop>Foobarmusic, etc.


Use a drive letter:\\folder to id the location. That should work.


----------



## jmct12345




nicholas said:


> When playing stereo sources in Direct Mode the LF, RF and SW indicators are all on - even though the subwoofer is not used in Direct Mode with 2 channels sources (p. 41 of the manual "The sound is output to the same channels as the input signal).QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Is it true that the Subwoofer is not used in direct mode? Why would that be? I think the overall Direct mode sounds the best, but it seems short on bass sometimes. I have noticed that the sub-woofer was not on, but thought I had something wrong on my setup.
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the subwoofer to work in direct mode?


----------



## Todd Scott




jmct12345 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicholas* /forum/post/13179927
> 
> 
> When playing stereo sources in Direct Mode the LF, RF and SW indicators are all on - even though the subwoofer is not used in Direct Mode with 2 channels sources (p. 41 of the manual "The sound is output to the same channels as the input signal).QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Is it true that the Subwoofer is not used in direct mode? Why would that be? I think the overall Direct mode sounds the best, but it seems short on bass sometimes. I have noticed that the sub-woofer was not on, but thought I had something wrong on my setup.
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to get the subwoofer to work in direct mode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. For 2 channel stereo in direct mode set the main speakers to large and select LFE+MAINS and set the crossover at your main speakers roll-off frequency. In my case the PSB Stratus Silvers play down to 35hz so I set the crossover to 40Hz. Sounds absolutely amazing.
Click to expand...


----------



## jeffwine

I have 2 issues.

I tried to plug a Ethernet cable into my receiver and I am getting network problem. The green and yellow light beside the receiver that is near the Ethernet input blinks. It seems that it not getting a good connection. (I plug my laptop into the same connection with no issues). I then bought the wireless doc for the ipod, When I enter my web key. I am unable to get it to be saved. I click the next button on the remote and the select button, but no response.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffwine* /forum/post/13421967
> 
> 
> I have 2 issues.
> 
> I tried to plug a Ethernet cable into my receiver and I am getting network problem. The green and yellow light beside the receiver that is near the Ethernet input blinks. It seems that it not getting a good connection. (I plug my laptop into the same connection with no issues). I then bought the wireless doc for the ipod, When I enter my web key. I am unable to get it to be saved. I click the next button on the remote and the select button, but no response.



Make sure DHCP is enabled on your router.


----------



## jeffwine

Thanks Todd

I have never had a issue connecting my WII, PS3, or Tivo to my wireless network. I not sure if they would of required a enabled DHCP


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/13415573
> 
> 
> Uninstalling WMP11 doesn't do anything other than remove the icons for them.



Maybe on your computer(s)...otherwise, your statement is pretty much FUD, given another poster's own experience w/ uninstalling and then reinstalling WMP11 on his computer.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffwine* /forum/post/13422026
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd
> 
> I have never had a issue connecting my WII, PS3, or Tivo to my wireless network. I not sure if they would of required a enabled DHCP



You would know if you weren't using (or, had enabled) DHCP on those devices since in order to have those devices access your network w/o having been configured for DHCP, you would have had to manually assign a unique IP address not already assigned to another device and/or reserved for DHCP use. Quite a few devices like the ones you mentioned above are usually by default configured to use DHCP, thus requiring very little network configuration for the device on your part...hence why you might not even be aware that they are using DHCP.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13419296
> 
> 
> Try: C:\\Foobarmusic instead of Desktop>Foobarmusic, etc.
> 
> 
> Use a drive letter:\\folder to id the location. That should work.



I think he listed it out that way so as to describe the directory path; I reckon he probably did specify the drive letter since if my memory serves me correctly, I don't think it is even possible to type it in as "Desktop>Foobar>etc." in the dialog box. Me--I just expand and drill down until I see the folder I want shared out, then double-click it; the entire path--including drive letter--is then automatically shown in the list of folders WMP11 should look in.


I could be wrong, but don't you still need to explicitly give permission for remote access to the folders--i.e., either in My Computer or in Explorer, if you right-click on a folder, one of the options listed is "Sharing and Security" (at least that's what's shown in XP...dunno what it's listed as in Vista)?


----------



## nvision

After page-hopping this thread for the last 3 days, I have just placed an order with Pete at 6th Ave. (877-684-2831, ext. #8618). Nice guy, very knowledgeable and easy to deal with. Thanks to everyone here for the great tips and leads. Can't wait to finally get my HDMI switching, but my old Yamaha V1 will be dearly missed.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13422480
> 
> 
> I think he listed it out that way so as to describe the directory path; I reckon he probably did specify the drive letter since if my memory serves me correctly, I don't think it is even possible to type it in as "Desktop>Foobar>etc." in the dialog box. Me--I just expand and drill down until I see the folder I want shared out, then double-click it; the entire path--including drive letter--is then automatically shown in the list of folders WMP11 should look in.
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but don't you still need to explicitly give permission for remote access to the folders--i.e., either in My Computer or in Explorer, if you right-click on a folder, one of the options listed is "Sharing and Security" (at least that's what's shown in XP...dunno what it's listed as in Vista)?




I didn't understand why he specified "Desktop" in his directory info. It should be listed as a drive letter first. No need to specify sharing of the folder. I have My Music in a Drive E:\\My Music and I don't have sharing ON for that folder. However, I see Denon in WMP and can specify E:\\My Music.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

What would be the best hook up when I use my new 3808 for my theater but then use my older 4802 to run two speakers up stairs? I know 3808 preout fr-fl but where is the best if there is any to attach my interconnects to the 4802 from the 3808? Thanks.


----------



## adrianblakey

Does this thing have a switching power supply?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adrianblakey* /forum/post/13423275
> 
> 
> Does this thing have a switching power supply?



pardon my ignorance. can someone tell me what a switching power supply does?


----------



## ppasteur

I am half afraid I will be laughed at for this one. I just got my 3808Ci. Tonight I was trying to set up the AM/FM tuner. I ran through the auto search for stations. It picked up a bunch of stations, but not all that I can get. It did not add any AM stations at all. Maybe it only searches for FM?

It also added one station about six times, I don't know what that is all about.

So I decided to try to add some sations manually. The only problem is, when I used the up and down arrows on the remote to try to manually tune when in the tuner input mode (this is what I guessed I should do based upon the GUI), absolutely nothing happens. Then I tried both of the remotes, still nothing.


I was able to connect to the web interface with my laptop and select a couple of stations manually and assign them to presets. I suppose that I could go through and setup all of my stations that way, but it would be pretty tedious.


The questions is then, am I missing something. Is there some secret key sequence or setting to enable manual tuning.


The owners manual is no help. It says if auto search does not add a staion you want that you should tune it manually and add it that way (of course they never even specify how manual tuning is suposed to be accomplished)... a catch 22 here. No manual tuning available.


BTW, I did search the thread and it seems that this one may not have been discussed previously.


Thanks,

Phil


----------



## youngguns27

Have you always used KEF's?? I just heard the Energy LC-50's and they sound great.


----------



## Ingeborgdot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13423171
> 
> 
> What would be the best hook up when I use my new 3808 for my theater but then use my older 4802 to run two speakers up stairs? I know 3808 preout fr-fl but where is the best if there is any to attach my interconnects to the 4802 from the 3808? Thanks.



Anyone? I don't think this is too hard is it?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/13424135
> 
> 
> I am half afraid I will be laughed at for this one. I just got my 3808Ci. Tonight I was trying to set up the AM/FM tuner. I ran through the auto search for stations. It picked up a bunch of stations, but not all that I can get. It did not add any AM stations at all. Maybe it only searches for FM?
> 
> It also added one station about six times, I don't know what that is all about.
> 
> So I decided to try to add some sations manually. The only problem is, when I used the up and down arrows on the remote to try to manually tune when in the tuner input mode (this is what I guessed I should do based upon the GUI), absolutely nothing happens. Then I tried both of the remotes, still nothing.
> 
> 
> I was able to connect to the web interface with my laptop and select a couple of stations manually and assign them to presets. I suppose that I could go through and setup all of my stations that way, but it would be pretty tedious.
> 
> 
> The questions is then, am I missing something. Is there some secret key sequence or setting to enable manual tuning.
> 
> 
> The owners manual is no help. It says if auto search does not add a staion you want that you should tune it manually and add it that way (of course they never even specify how manual tuning is suposed to be accomplished)... a catch 22 here. No manual tuning available.
> 
> 
> BTW, I did search the thread and it seems that this one may not have been discussed previously.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil



I use the web interface and go to Setup/Source Select and pick the Tuner. Then I pick Preset Name and starting with Preset Name 'A' I assign the stations I want to A1-A8.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13424361
> 
> 
> Anyone? I don't think this is too hard is it?



Actually I don't understand your question myself...


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13418925
> 
> 
> I was helping my friend to calibrate his recently purchased Denon 3808 with KEF 3005. I used to own the KEF 3005 (still own parts of it - rear speakers) but never played Denon 3808 with full KEF 3005. I now have KEf IQ series for my fronts. Overall I feel KEF speakers are great (through a little bit 'bass shy')
> 
> 
> What I have observed in my friend's setup is that even though the sound is crisp and clear, the bass is weak with KEF 3005 series. Though the sub is rated 30Hz-250Hz, I don't think it is going that low. The cross-over frequency which we tried were 120 and 150 and still lacks the 'punch'. Web even increased the bass output by +6dB (using the switch at the subwoofer). This weekend we are going to tweak a bit more to see whether it improves the bass. Right now it is sitting front close to one of the speaker (left speaker). We were even thinking of returning this KEF 3005 and get another one from the dealer or change the sub to something like PSW2500 or PSW3500.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me which cross over frequency you have set for KEF 3005 in Denon 3808? Did you set the cross-over for each speakers or same for all?. You mentioned that you could get the 'couch rumpling' kind of bass and that is what lacking my friend's setup. Could you also tell me the level of the subwoofer?



I'll check my settings tomorrow evening and post them.


----------



## Spiff69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13424361
> 
> 
> Anyone? I don't think this is too hard is it?



Can't you just use the zone 2 or zone 3 output? Then you can get a different source going in the other room.


----------



## Nexus6

I'm having a problem getting any video from my SMS-1 through the RCA or S-video. My display is plugged into the 3080 via HDMI. Component video seems to make the transition just fine but I can't seem to get ye old regular video to scale. Am I missing something basic in the input or upscaling settings?


----------



## ppasteur

Thanks for that. I can do that preset assignment through the web interface, though it seems clumsy and tedious at best. I just have to think that A, there should be a way to do this from the remote and B, there should be a way to manually tune stations. Maybe I rambled too much in my original question. The bottom line is that I can not use the up and down arrows on the remote to tune any radio stations. If I am correctly interpreting the icon in the Tuner section of the OSD, one should be able to manually tune stations using the up and down arrows.


Phil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13424473
> 
> 
> I use the web interface and go to Setup/Source Select and pick the Tuner. Then I pick Preset Name and starting with Preset Name 'A' I assign the stations I want to A1-A8.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13418925
> 
> 
> I was helping my friend to calibrate his recently purchased Denon 3808 with KEF 3005. I used to own the KEF 3005 (still own parts of it - rear speakers) but never played Denon 3808 with full KEF 3005. I now have KEf IQ series for my fronts. Overall I feel KEF speakers are great (through a little bit 'bass shy')
> 
> 
> What I have observed in my friend's setup is that even though the sound is crisp and clear, the bass is weak with KEF 3005 series. Though the sub is rated 30Hz-250Hz, I don't think it is going that low. The cross-over frequency which we tried were 120 and 150 and still lacks the 'punch'. Web even increased the bass output by +6dB (using the switch at the subwoofer). This weekend we are going to tweak a bit more to see whether it improves the bass. Right now it is sitting front close to one of the speaker (left speaker). We were even thinking of returning this KEF 3005 and get another one from the dealer or change the sub to something like PSW2500 or PSW3500.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me which cross over frequency you have set for KEF 3005 in Denon 3808? Did you set the cross-over for each speakers or same for all?. You mentioned that you could get the 'couch rumpling' kind of bass and that is what lacking my friend's setup. Could you also tell me the level of the subwoofer?



Weak midbass is the minus of the 3808.


----------



## indianrider

For guyz who are new to this forum, I know that you want to read the whole thread. To do so, the easiest way is to click on Thread Tools->Download this thread. It spits the whole thread into a .txt format. I just did that. It is so useful. Now I can just search for anything that I want so easily. FYI, I converted the .txt to a .doc format. And found out that it came to 2331 pages (8.3MB) of information. WOW. There is a wealth of info here. Enjoy your 3808.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/13425592
> 
> 
> Weak midbass is the minus of the 3808.



huh?


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13422958
> 
> 
> I didn't understand why he specified "Desktop" in his directory info. It should be listed as a drive letter first. No need to specify sharing of the folder. I have My Music in a Drive E:\\My Music and I don't have sharing ON for that folder. However, I see Denon in WMP and can specify E:\\My Music.



Thanks for responding guys. When you select "Add to Library" in WMP11, you simply browse around to select the folders you want, you don't actually need to type the directory path manually. I browsed to my Foobarmusic folder (which is on my desktop), and identified that folder to be monitored; however, WMP11 scanned through my "monitored folders", and did not catch any of my songs, which are buried in subfolders. So I ended up having to go through the repetitious task of adding each individual subfolder (and in many cases, sub-subfolders) to the "monitored folders" list in WMP11.


To add to my confusion, my son has the same basic kind of music setup on his PC as I do, and yet he was able to add all of his music files in one fell swoop, simply by adding his "Sonsmusicfolder" (his equivalent of my "Foobarmusic" folder) to the monitored folders list. I guess I could do an uninstall and reinstall of WMP11, but I have basically got it up and running using my tedious "add individual folders to library" routine.


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/13425592
> 
> 
> Weak midbass is the minus of the 3808.



I don't think that is an accurate statement. I think after the firmware updates, 3808 no longer have those issues.


My personal experience might be different from yours, so I am not denying your opinion. For the past 5 months, I tried Sony 4300ES, Yamaha 1800/3800 and now Denon 3808 and I would say Denon is by far the best one (though the difference between Denon 3808 and Yamaha 3800 is very minimal).


I think generally KEF speakers got less bass. They got excellent mid and high ranges, but they are a little bit shy on bass.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13426126
> 
> 
> I think generally KEF speakers got less bass. They got excellent mid and high ranges, but they are a little bit shy on bass.



I havent taken delivery of the 3005 yet, but after reading up on them quite a bit it seems that sub placement is more sensitive and crucial to the KEF's than on other systems. FWIW, someone suggested placing the sub in a corner.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## gatorman

Ingeborgdot: I use a Marantz integrated amp for outdoor speakers. The 3808 preout goes to a prein connection on the amp. Works fine except the volume is controlled by going into the 3808 GUI menu and setting the output level. Have you tried using any of the available rca inputs on the 4802? Zone 2 or 3 doesn't work for me because I have to change the amp assign from 7.1 to 5.1 too often.


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13426254
> 
> 
> I havent taken delivery of the 3005 yet, but after reading up on them quite a bit it seems that sub placement is more sensitive and crucial to the KEF's than on other systems. FWIW, someone suggested placing the sub in a corner.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



The KEF eggs are wonderful little speakers, that really provide a rich 5.1 surround sound experience with the proper tweaking of your equalizer settings and crossover. You need to remember that the eggs typically have a frequency range of about 75Hz to 55kHz (for your 3005's), so your SW is handling all the low end below 75Hz. For pure stereo music listening, the KEF's aren't as good as a couple of good floor standing 3-way speakers, so I personally am looking at supplementing my KEF 5.1 system with a good set of stereo speakers hooked up to Zone 2. Also, FWIW I have my sub set up to the right of my front right satellite, nowhere near any corner, and it cranks out more than enough bass to shake the house. You can play with the rotary controls on the back of the SW to suit your personal taste.


----------



## mtsag

BTW, I was streaming some FLAC files today from my PC to my 3808 and it got me thinking. With regard to sound fidelity, would streaming a (lossless) digital file be preferable to using an external CD player?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13426955
> 
> 
> BTW, I was streaming some FLAC files today from my PC to my 3808 and it got me thinking. With regard to sound fidelity, would streaming a (lossless) digital file be preferable to using an external CD player?



How are you creating the FLAC files? What are you using to stream them? I gave up trying to use Winamp and the FLAC encoder plugin. It says it is ripping, creates a folder and when it's done there are no files in the album folder.


Is there any advantage to using FLAC over lossless WMA? I started ripping my CD's using WMP 11 and it's doing a great job. I can't really hear much of a difference between the LL WMA files and the original CD.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13427108
> 
> 
> How are you creating the FLAC files? What are you using to stream them? I gave up trying to use Winamp and the FLAC encoder plugin. It says it is ripping, creates a folder and when it's done there are no files in the album folder.
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to using FLAC over lossless WMA? I started ripping my CD's using WMP 11 and it's doing a great job. I can't really hear much of a difference between the LL WMA files and the original CD.



Todd,


There are a number of programs that can be used to rip CDs or convert files to FLAC. You can find a list of them is here: http://flac.sourceforge.net/documentation_tasks.html 


I'm using Twonky Media Server to stream them and I must say that it works great!


With regard to LLWMA, theoretically there shouldnt be any difference between any of the lossless audio formats or the original CD, else the format isnt lossless










Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I have a question. I thought that the 3808 would convert component to hdmi and hdmi to component. I have hdmi from my sat to my receiver and component to my pj as my pj is not hdmi yet. I will keep reading.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13426126
> 
> 
> I don't think that is an accurate statement. I think after the firmware updates, 3808 no longer have those issues.
> 
> 
> My personal experience might be different from yours, so I am not denying your opinion. For the past 5 months, I tried Sony 4300ES, Yamaha 1800/3800 and now Denon 3808 and I would say Denon is by far the best one (though the difference between Denon 3808 and Yamaha 3800 is very minimal).
> 
> 
> I think generally KEF speakers got less bass. They got excellent mid and high ranges, but they are a little bit shy on bass.



I have had three 3808 with the latest firmware updates and I don't see any improvement on this . If you read some reviews like *Home Cinema Choice* and HI-FI magazine you can read about this. I had two Onkyo 905 and a 885 and have much better bass but I prefer the sound clarity of the Denon 3808 . I have had Yamaha, Onkyo and Parasound before and had much better midbass than the 3808 but don't had the same midrange dialogue quality of the 3808.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13427501
> 
> 
> I have a question. I thought that the 3808 would convert component to hdmi and hdmi to component. I have hdmi from my sat to my receiver and component to my pj as my pj is not hdmi yet. I will keep reading.



Everything gets upconverted to HDMI...the unit does not Downconvert...take a look at the picture on page 8 of the AVR-3808 manual for a graphical example.


Later

RayJr


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13427328
> 
> 
> Todd,
> 
> 
> There are a number of programs that can be used to rip CDs or convert files to FLAC. You can find a list of them is here: http://flac.sourceforge.net/documentation_tasks.html
> 
> 
> I'm using Twonky Media Server to stream them and I must say that it works great!
> 
> 
> With regard to LLWMA, theoretically there shouldnt be any difference between any of the lossless audio formats or the original CD, else the format isnt lossless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Right. But why is FLAC such a popular format? Does it create smaller file sizes? If I stick with WMA, I don't need to purchase the Twonky media server.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13427774
> 
> 
> Right. But why is FLAC such a popular format? Does it create smaller file sizes? If I stick with WMA, I don't need to purchase the Twonky media server.



Probably because FLAC is free and open source. If WMA lossless with WMP 11 work for you them by all means stick with that!


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/13427560
> 
> 
> I have had three 3808 with the latest firmware updates and I don't see any improvement on this . If you read some reviews like *Home Cinema Choice* and HI-FI magazine you can read about this. I had two Onkyo 905 and a 885 and have much better bass but I prefer the sound clarity of the Denon 3808 . I have had Yamaha, Onkyo and Parasound before and had much better midbass than the 3808 but don't had the same midrange dialogue quality.



Obviously all amps are voiced differently, but surely you can boost the lower bass ranges to your liking in the Audyssey manual EQ curve?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13427945
> 
> 
> Probably because FLAC is free and open source. If WMA lossless with WMP 11 work for you them by all means stick with that!



Thanks for your advice.


----------



## jeffwine

I went into my router Administration, DHCP is enable. I tried to enter a IP address but my router would not take it. It still does not allow me to enter a WEB key and save it on the Wireless IPOD adapter.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Ok, another question for all the experts. I have my 3808 and am using the 4802 I have to run speakers upstairs. The problem is when I run the remote for the 3808 it changes all the things on the 4802. What can I do about that? Is there a setting on the remote to change the freq? Thanks again.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13422958
> 
> 
> I didn't understand why he specified "Desktop" in his directory info. It should be listed as a drive letter first. No need to specify sharing of the folder. I have My Music in a Drive E:\\My Music and I don't have sharing ON for that folder. However, I see Denon in WMP and can specify E:\\My Music.



Off-topic, but I believe if you open up Windows Explorer the root tree lists "Desktop" at the very top...w/ "My Documents", "My Computer" (includes any drive letters), and "My Network Places" (among any other folders that might be listed) displayed as subfolders underneath "Desktop". IOW--as far as MS Windows folder hierarchy goes, nothing is above "Desktop". But yes, when specifying a folder to share, it should be specified/listed in drive letter format...


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13427501
> 
> 
> I have a question. I thought that the 3808 would convert component to hdmi and hdmi to component. I have hdmi from my sat to my receiver and component to my pj as my pj is not hdmi yet. I will keep reading.



The 3808 will not convert incoming HDMI (video) signals into analog video signals (which component would be) for output...doing so would mean that the 3808 would thus be allowing HDCP content to be output over component...and that's a no-no.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/13427560
> 
> 
> I have had three 3808 with the latest firmware updates and I don't see any improvement on this . If you read some reviews like *Home Cinema Choice* and HI-FI magazine you can read about this. I had two Onkyo 905 and a 885 and have much better bass but I prefer the sound clarity of the Denon 3808 . I have had Yamaha, Onkyo and Parasound before and had much better midbass than the 3808 but don't had the same midrange dialogue quality.
> 
> [...]



I'll take accuracy over bloated any day. That's the only reason I even considered Denon this time around. At least the writer is honest.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13428711
> 
> 
> Ok, another question for all the experts. I have my 3808 and am using the 4802 I have to run speakers upstairs. The problem is when I run the remote for the 3808 it changes all the things on the 4802. What can I do about that? Is there a setting on the remote to change the freq? Thanks again.



I think page 62 of the 3808 owner's manual might have the answer for you; you can select/change the remote ID (once you follow the steps on page 62) as follows:


Manual Setup -> Option Setup -> Remote ID -> (select 1/2/3/4, 1 is default for the 3808)


----------



## lrstevens421

I've spent a great deal of time with the AVR-3808 as of late and I must say it is an excellent receiver. I've compared it directly to an Onkyo TX-SR875, both are excellent, both has its advantages and disadvantages. In my opinion, Denon has engineered an excellent machine. Firmware updates are straight forward, Audyssey implementation is great and the video processing is pretty good. The video processing part really surprised me, I think the faroudja 2310 gets a bad rap because it looks excellent going into a Sony KDL-52XBR4 (which is not prone to macroblocking). The Denon may have trouble deinterlacing 1080i to 1080p but it does an excellent job of scaling from 480i to 1080p. If there is one thing I would've like to have seen included, it would be a noise reduction feature.


BTW, my 480i scaling was done from a Oppo 980H. I am yet to attach any other 480i sources so these results are preliminary.


I know every receiver has it ups and downs but the Denon has many strengths. Well done.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

There is a probem with a loud noise, really LOUD noise, with some disk and receivers and dts hd ma audio. We are trying to find out if anyone with a Denon is having this problem. Please see here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13398669
> 
> 
> TV Addict,
> 
> 
> Thanks for giving this a shot. I guess what I was hoping that you would test for me is using wmp 11 in a windows virtual machine using fusion. I'm pretty sure all of this will work if I use bootcamp to start the machine in windows, but as you say, that kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> 
> What I would really like to be able to do is run a windows virtual machine in Fusion or Parallels, and share from wmp 11 within this windows virtual machine. Sorry if I didn't explain well enough.



Hey, BH13, I haven't forgotten about you, just ran into some trouble and took a while a figure it out. The short question is - I got it to work and it works fine.


Longer answer is - I didn't want to mess up my installation with WMP11 so I just copied virtual machine and started the copy - that was the easy part.


At first I had a problem installing WMP for the reasons that are specific to my installation (and not os x), which I don't want to get into










The default networking mode in Fusion is NAT, which just uses host's internet connection but outside world can't see virtual machine. I have changed it to Bridged mode and lost connectivity. Turns out there is a bug that prevents DHCP address assignment over Wi-Fi. Rather than plug ethernet cable, I chose to assign manual address. Once that was done, XP networking came up and Denon recognized my library, WMP found Denon and once I authorized device, I could play my mp3 files on Denon. So everything is peachy.


If any of the above scares you, I've heard parallels is better with this kind of networking. However, parallels wasn't as good as fusion when it came to certain hardware interaction. 3d graphics, for instance. Unless the latest version of parallels changed that.


Good luck. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## blairy

I have my 3808 connected to my network via an ethernet switcher. All is working fine. Also connected via same switcher are PS3, Xbox360 Elite and Toshiba XE1.


When the other three are turned off the lights on the switcher go out.


When the 3808 is turned off, the light on the switcher stays on. Is this normal?


cheers

blairy


----------



## krburrell

Count me in as well!!!! I also just placed an order with Pete at 6th Ave. (877-684-2831, ext. #8618). I got the same deal mentioned earlier in this thread. I can't wait to start playing with my new toy.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13431747
> 
> 
> There is a probem with a loud noise, really LOUD noise, with some disk and receivers and dts hd ma audio. We are trying to find out if anyone with a Denon is having this problem. Please see here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620



No problems for me with Denon 2500 to Denon 3808. I have watched a few DTS-MA movies, but none that people are reporting the 'pop' with. I'm frankly not too anxious to test it out with one of the known 'pop' movies!


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/13433246
> 
> 
> No problems for me with Denon 2500 to Denon 3808. I have watched a few DTS-MA movies, but none that people are reporting the 'pop' with. I'm frankly not too anxious to test it out with one of the known 'pop' movies!



Same here, no issues with a 3808/2500 combo. There were no issues with the Onkyo 875 either. From the post above the problem seems to be related to specific titles.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13426254
> 
> 
> I havent taken delivery of the 3005 yet, but after reading up on them quite a bit it seems that sub placement is more sensitive and crucial to the KEF's than on other systems. FWIW, someone suggested placing the sub in a corner.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Mine is in a corner that reflects out to the rest of the room (i.e listening positions)


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13431747
> 
> 
> There is a probem with a loud noise, really LOUD noise, with some disk and receivers and dts hd ma audio. We are trying to find out if anyone with a Denon is having this problem. Please see here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620



Not me, and I have a BD30


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13418925
> 
> 
> I was helping my friend to calibrate his recently purchased Denon 3808 with KEF 3005. I used to own the KEF 3005 (still own parts of it - rear speakers) but never played Denon 3808 with full KEF 3005. I now have KEf IQ series for my fronts. Overall I feel KEF speakers are great (through a little bit 'bass shy')
> 
> 
> What I have observed in my friend's setup is that even though the sound is crisp and clear, the bass is weak with KEF 3005 series. Though the sub is rated 30Hz-250Hz, I don't think it is going that low. The cross-over frequency which we tried were 120 and 150 and still lacks the 'punch'. Web even increased the bass output by +6dB (using the switch at the subwoofer). This weekend we are going to tweak a bit more to see whether it improves the bass. Right now it is sitting front close to one of the speaker (left speaker). We were even thinking of returning this KEF 3005 and get another one from the dealer or change the sub to something like PSW2500 or PSW3500.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me which cross over frequency you have set for KEF 3005 in Denon 3808? Did you set the cross-over for each speakers or same for all?. You mentioned that you could get the 'couch rumpling' kind of bass and that is what lacking my friend's setup. Could you also tell me the level of the subwoofer?



Here's my setup for my BD30:


- LFE crossover is set to 110, everything else is 90.


- The sub is in a corner that faces all listening positions.


- Sub is set to +8db on the 3808 for the DVD source


- Phase is set to 0 on the Sub


- Boost on the Sub is set to +6



Hope this helps. There is no shortage of bass here and everything else is crystal clear. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## snajafi

I have my 3808 connected to an ATI 3650 graphics card through an HDMI connection on both ends. I get a picture fine, but the problem is that Catalyst CC indicates that my display is DVI instead of HDMI. Also in 1280x768mode picture is too big for my plasma tv and there is no scaling option availables. I have tried two other ATI cards, 2400, and 2600 with the same results. I have tried all the settings in 3808 with no luck.


Any help is deeply appriciated.


----------



## lrstevens421

Does anyone know how to get the 3808 to decode DSD? What setting must be activated in the menu. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13434084
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the 3808 to decode DSD? What setting must be activated in the menu. Thanks in advance.



Looks like you just select the HDMI input connected to your player, set input mode to Auto, and that's it - see p. 55 of the manual.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13432743
> 
> 
> I have my 3808 connected to my network via an ethernet switcher. All is working fine. Also connected via same switcher are PS3, Xbox360 Elite and Toshiba XE1.
> 
> 
> When the other three are turned off the lights on the switcher go out.
> 
> 
> When the 3808 is turned off, the light on the switcher stays on. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> blairy



Yes. This way you can wake the AVR from the web interface.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Ok, here is my setup. I have the 3808 as my main receiver running my 7.1 speakers. I have no more amps on the 3808 to run any other speakers. I have some speakers that I have upstair and have been listening using another much smaller and inferior receiver. I want to use my 4802 to power the upstairs speakers. I have an optical cable running from my 3808 (vcr out optical connection) to my 4802 optical in. I have it set to cd on the 4802. I don't know if there is a better or easier way than this but this is what is working right now. The problem I am having though is that the remote I use to run the 3808 also runs the 4802 so when I make changes or run something on one it changes the other. It really screws things up. Is there any way I can change the settings on the 3808's remote to fix this or am I screwed?? Thanks.

Is this easier to understand?


----------



## videophiles09

anyone tried to use a wireless adapter with the ethernet? is there such a thing i can use without running wire from my router to 3808?


----------



## pierrebnh

Use a wireless bridge.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13435422
> 
> 
> anyone tried to use a wireless adapter with the ethernet? is there such a thing i can use without running wire from my router to 3808?



I purchased a very inexpensive wireless access point and configured it to work as a client. It does the exact same thing as dedicated bridge except that here (in Greece) it costs 40% less.


Works like a charm!


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carrera1* /forum/post/13433891
> 
> 
> Here's my setup for my BD30:
> 
> 
> - LFE crossover is set to 110, everything else is 90.
> 
> 
> - The sub is in a corner that faces all listening positions.
> 
> 
> - Sub is set to +8db on the 3808 for the DVD source
> 
> 
> - Phase is set to 0 on the Sub
> 
> 
> - Boost on the Sub is set to +6
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. There is no shortage of bass here and everything else is crystal clear. Let me know if you have any questions.



Thank you very much. Let me try the same setup over the weekend and I will let you know the results.


One question: Is +8dB for the subwoofer is normal? That number seems to be too high..I don't know what level most people are running their subwoofer while using Denon 3808?


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13435556
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Let me try the same setup over the weekend and I will let you know the results.
> 
> 
> One question: Is +8dB for the subwoofer is normal? That number seems to be too high..I don't know what level most people are running their subwoofer while using Denon 3808?



The 3808 is very similar to the 4308 and if you read the Sound & Vision review http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/rec...-receiver.html they recommend sub-trim down from 0 the subwoofer due the distortion of the LFE output on this receiver.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/13434366
> 
> 
> Looks like you just select the HDMI input connected to your player, set input mode to Auto, and that's it - see p. 55 of the manual.



I still get no sound when connected to the Oppo 980, PCM works fine.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13427108
> 
> 
> How are you creating the FLAC files? What are you using to stream them? I gave up trying to use Winamp and the FLAC encoder plugin. It says it is ripping, creates a folder and when it's done there are no files in the album folder.
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to using FLAC over lossless WMA? I started ripping my CD's using WMP 11 and it's doing a great job. I can't really hear much of a difference between the LL WMA files and the original CD.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13427774
> 
> 
> Right. But why is FLAC such a popular format? Does it create smaller file sizes? If I stick with WMA, I don't need to purchase the Twonky media server.



I tried using .flac files just to see how it would sound and loved it. I have almost finished re-ripping my whole cd catalog to flac. I use EAC to rip. http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index....e=EAC_and_FLAC 


I didn't try WMA lossless because I was planning on keeping all the music on a USB HD connected to the 3808. That way I wouldn't have to stream it and have a computer serving it all the time. I haven't gotten this far yet.


You can get WMP to play flac. You should be able to find instructions with a search. Tversity streams flacs as well.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13435351
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my setup. I have the 3808 as my main receiver running my 7.1 speakers. I have no more amps on the 3808 to run any other speakers. I have some speakers that I have upstair and have been listening using another much smaller and inferior receiver. I want to use my 4802 to power the upstairs speakers. I have an optical cable running from my 3808 (vcr out optical connection) to my 4802 optical in. I have it set to cd on the 4802. I don't know if there is a better or easier way than this but this is what is working right now. The problem I am having though is that the remote I use to run the 3808 also runs the 4802 so when I make changes or run something on one it changes the other. It really screws things up. Is there any way I can change the settings on the 3808's remote to fix this or am I screwed?? Thanks.
> 
> Is this easier to understand?



I think you need to change the remote address on the 4802 so that when you use that remote it won't affect the the 3808. Instructions for that are on page 62 of the 3808 manual. Something similar should be in your 4802 manual, although I didn't see those instructions in my 4800 manual. Another option might be to change the amp remote address/id for the 3808 and leave the 4802 alone.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13435556
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Let me try the same setup over the weekend and I will let you know the results.
> 
> 
> One question: Is +8dB for the subwoofer is normal? That number seems to be too high..I don't know what level most people are running their subwoofer while using Denon 3808?



Don't know if the +8db is normal but it produces the desired result in my case. Also, I am using lossless audio tracks such as True HD, LPCM, DTS-MA so that may give things more of a punch.


----------



## videophiles09




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13435501
> 
> 
> I purchased a very inexpensive wireless access point and configured it to work as a client. It does the exact same thing as dedicated bridge except that here (in Greece) it costs 40% less.
> 
> 
> Works like a charm!



how to config wireless access point/base as a client???


----------



## nick72

Hi Everyone!


I've been reading the various threads here at AVS to help decide what to get..


I am looking at purchasing a Denon 3808CI here in Canada.


However, I was wondering if anyone knows if Audyssey MultEQ Pro Custom Installation and Audyssey Dynamic EQ are available in the Canadian version of the Denon 3808CI?


I might be one of the only people here to be looking forward to enabling Audyssey's Dynamic EQ feature at some point in the future in this receiver. Living in a condo, I can't always play stuff at reference levels...


But the Denon Canada web site does not mention either feature, while the Denon USA web site specifically indicates these features.


This makes me worry that this feature might not be available in non-US versions of this receiver...


Does anyone here know if Audyssey MultEQ Pro and Dyamic EQ are available in the Canadian version of the Denon 3808CI?

Has anyone had their MultEQ Pro feature enabled in their 3808CI in Canada by a custom installer?


Any help would be greatful..


Thanks!


Nick


----------



## Ingeborgdot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13436054
> 
> 
> I think you need to change the remote address on the 4802 so that when you use that remote it won't affect the the 3808. Instructions for that are on page 62 of the 3808 manual. Something similar should be in your 4802 manual, although I didn't see those instructions in my 4800 manual. Another option might be to change the amp remote address/id for the 3808 and leave the 4802 alone.



I will look in 4802 manual but if there is no way to change it on the 4802 I guess I will change it on the 3808. Will there be any problems with changing the address of the 3808??


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13437291
> 
> 
> how to config wireless access point/base as a client???



It depend on the specific access point that you're using. Its quite easy, though. If you should decide on a specific model, then I can help you further.


IMPORTANT: Make sure that whatever you get supports client mode (also known as Station Infrastructure mode). Also make sure that it supports MAC address cloning when in these modes.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13432743
> 
> 
> I have my 3808 connected to my network via an ethernet switcher. All is working fine. Also connected via same switcher are PS3, Xbox360 Elite and Toshiba XE1.
> 
> 
> When the other three are turned off the lights on the switcher go out.
> 
> 
> When the 3808 is turned off, the light on the switcher stays on. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> blairy



Yes, if you're turning it off using the "ON/STANDBY" button on the receiver or the "POWER OFF" button on the remote...


----------



## SOWK

Question:


Using Multi-Channel LPCM Uncompressed via HDMI input, I know the receiver will do


Simple Processing

- Level trimming (volume balancing)

- Distance adjustment

- Bass management



But will it still do these things if you then put it into pure-direct mode?


Or is it taking the setting only from the source then?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/13435653
> 
> 
> The 3808 is very similar to the 4308 and if you read the Sound & Vision review http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/rec...-receiver.html they recommend sub-trim down from 0 the subwoofer due the distortion of the LFE output on this receiver.



Agreed; I'm running an SVS 25-31 PC-Plus sub, and w/ more than a few TrueHD and DTS-HD MA soundtracks I find that there's no way I can set the subwoofer level on my 3808 higher than -4dB w/o getting intermittent clipping on some of the more-intense LFE passages (master volume at -16dB)...and that's w/ the sub volume knob on my SVS cranked to just 1/3 of max adjustment.


FWIW--Audyssey set the subwoofer level to -12dB (lowest setting possible) in my listening environment; although I cranked it up a few ticks to suit my personal tastes, I can see why it initially set it that low.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13437291
> 
> 
> how to config wireless access point/base as a client???



dd-wrt.com; see if your router is listed as being compatible...


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/13438242
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> Using Multi-Channel LPCM Uncompressed via HDMI input, I know the receiver will do
> 
> 
> Simple Processing
> 
> - Level trimming (volume balancing)
> 
> - Distance adjustment
> 
> - Bass management
> 
> 
> 
> But will it still do these things if you then put it into pure-direct mode?
> 
> 
> Or is it taking the setting only from the source then?



Page 41 of the manual states:

_The channel level and surround parameters in the PURE DIRECT mode are the same as in the DIRECT mode._


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13438389
> 
> 
> dd-wrt.com; see if your router is listed as being compatible...



Initailly, I was also thinking of getting a a second linksys router and flashing it with the dd-wrt firmware. However, since most modern access point support client mode natively, its ultimately a cleaner solution.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13435736
> 
> 
> I still get no sound when connected to the Oppo 980, PCM works fine.



3808 input set to auto and sound mode to direct. On the 980, for dsd to work you have to set video output at 720p or above. There's also a number of oppo sound settings to make this work


good luck

blairy


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13438835
> 
> 
> 3808 input set to auto and sound mode to direct. On the 980, for dsd to work you have to set video output at 720p or above. There's also a number of oppo sound settings to make this work
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> blairy



Ahh, I forgot about that. I have the Oppo set to 480i. Thanks for the tip







.


For DSD does the 3808 remain in the digital domain or does it do some sort of conversion like the Onkyo units?


----------



## blairy

In the menu there is a function that allows you to lock the setup. Once this is done however it prevents access to any menu function (eg information, source select) unless you unlock the setup as well. I don't even seem to be able to unlock thsi from the web interface (but can via the remote).


Is this a standard feature or am I doing something wrong.


I'd like to lock out the setup functions but have the non-setup functions available on screen. Is that possible?


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13438604
> 
> 
> Page 41 of the manual states:
> 
> _The channel level and surround parameters in the PURE DIRECT mode are the same as in the DIRECT mode._



OK... So what are they in Direct mode then?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK* /forum/post/13438925
> 
> 
> OK... So what are they in Direct mode then?



The same as all the other modes, except without tone control.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13432699
> 
> 
> Hey, BH13, I haven't forgotten about you, just ran into some trouble and took a while a figure it out. The short question is - I got it to work and it works fine.
> 
> 
> Longer answer is - I didn't want to mess up my installation with WMP11 so I just copied virtual machine and started the copy - that was the easy part.
> 
> 
> At first I had a problem installing WMP for the reasons that are specific to my installation (and not os x), which I don't want to get into
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The default networking mode in Fusion is NAT, which just uses host's internet connection but outside world can't see virtual machine. I have changed it to Bridged mode and lost connectivity. Turns out there is a bug that prevents DHCP address assignment over Wi-Fi. Rather than plug ethernet cable, I chose to assign manual address. Once that was done, XP networking came up and Denon recognized my library, WMP found Denon and once I authorized device, I could play my mp3 files on Denon. So everything is peachy.
> 
> 
> If any of the above scares you, I've heard parallels is better with this kind of networking. However, parallels wasn't as good as fusion when it came to certain hardware interaction. 3d graphics, for instance. Unless the latest version of parallels changed that.
> 
> 
> Good luck. Let me know if you have any questions.




TV Addict,


Thanks for all your work. I'm glad to hear that it works, even if there is a little bit of fidgeting with the network settings to make it do so.


Which version of fusion are you currently using? I've read a lot about bridged network problems with versions 1.0 and 1.1 in wifi environments. It looks like people are having success with bridged wifi in version 1.1.1, which I think is fairly new. Looks like it's a free upgrade, so you may want to give it a try.


I really think I like the look of Fusion, but I'll do a little more research into the issue to see if parallels makes more sense.


It's just reassuring to know that it will work. Off to buy my new mac!


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13438882
> 
> 
> For DSD does the 3808 remain in the digital domain or does it do some sort of conversion like the Onkyo units?



Not quite sure what you mean by "some sort of conversion", but in direct and pure direct modes, the DSD is converted directly to analog, and in other modes, it is converted to PCM in order to undergo the usual DSP processing before being converted to analog. RTFM, p. 55 - the manual is your friend.


----------



## lrstevens421

thanks for your help fyzziks.


----------



## cathpah

I'm sure this is a silly question, but I can't seem to find the answer very easily, and searching for it is tricky because the terms are the same with millions of different issues.


I was messing around with the receiver while trying to get everything hooked up and inputs set up correctly. Somehow, when I am on HDP (which i have my xbox 360 hooked up to via hdmi), the display on the receiver will show it when I switch to it (HDP), but a second later the display on the receiver then turns off. Still shows the picture fine on the tv, and when I switch to other inputs it works without problem. I'm sure this is just a feature to be able to keep lights/extra displays to a minimum so as not to distract from the tv, but I don't know how i did it, and more importantly I can't shut the feature off and have it so the display on the receiver stays on when on that input.


can any shed a little light on this problem of mine? thanks ahead of time.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13438882
> 
> 
> Ahh, I forgot about that. I have the Oppo set to 480i. Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> For DSD does the 3808 remain in the digital domain or does it do some sort of conversion like the Onkyo units?



My understanding is that if you're in direct/pure direct modes it stays in teh digital domain


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13441442
> 
> 
> My understanding is that if you're in direct/pure direct modes it stays in teh digital domain



Thanks Blairy







.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

dd-wrt.com


I prefer Tomato and am using it on my Linksys and Buffalo routers.


----------



## CRH07xx

To anyone who can help....


A few pages back I posted some questions regarding the A20 and the sound decoding displayed with the 3808, got that figured out. However, one of the questions I posted was related to the Panny BD30 I just purchased and if it would in fact display the sound format on the 3808 (unlike the A20 which only displays 'multi ch in'). I was told if I bitstream the sound over from the BD30 to the 3808, it will decode and display the correct format.


Well, tonight I hooked up the BD30, in audio setup I selected 'bitstream' for all sound formats under 'digital audio output' and turned the secondary audio 'off'. I have dynamic range compression set to 'off' and PCM down conversion set to 'off'. I still only get 'multi ch in' to display on the 3808.


I have tried a number of different settings in the 3808 menu and can't get it to display a sound format other than 'Multi Ch In' during movie play. I have looked at the audio input signal under the 'Information' tab, and it says the signal is PCM/48kHz - shouldn't it say Bitstream/96kHz? And if so, how is the signal getting switched if I have the BD30 set to bitstream? Under 'Surround Mode' none of the uncompressed sound formats appear as an option to be selected (fyi - I have it set to 'standard'). Also, I have the Downmix Option set to 'off'.


On each DVD I have tried (Curse of the Black Pearl, Cars, Hellboy), I made sure to go into the disc audio menu and select the uncompressed format. I also shut down the BD30 a few times and made sure it was still set to bitstream, it was.


I am not sure if I am missing something or have a setting screwed up. I can't seem to figure this out. It should also be noted that I have not performed any firmware updates since I purchased either device (got the 3808 early December and the BD30 last weekend).


Any help is appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/13442274
> 
> 
> To anyone who can help....
> 
> 
> A few pages back I posted some questions regarding the A20 and the sound decoding displayed with the 3808, got that figured out. However, one of the questions I posted was related to the Panny BD30 I just purchased and if it would in fact display the sound format on the 3808 (unlike the A20 which only displays 'multi ch in'). I was told if I bitstream the sound over from the BD30 to the 3808, it will decode and display the correct format.
> 
> 
> Well, tonight I hooked up the BD30, in audio setup I selected 'bitstream' for all sound formats under 'digital audio output' and turned the secondary audio 'off'. I have dynamic range compression set to 'off' and PCM down conversion set to 'off'. I still only get 'multi ch in' to display on the 3808.
> 
> 
> I have tried a number of different settings in the 3808 menu and can't get it to display a sound format other than 'Multi Ch In' during movie play. I have looked at the audio input signal under the 'Information' tab, and it says the signal is PCM/48kHz - shouldn't it say Bitstream/96kHz? And if so, how is the signal getting switched if I have the BD30 set to bitstream? Under 'Surround Mode' none of the uncompressed sound formats appear as an option to be selected (fyi - I have it set to 'standard'). Also, I have the Downmix Option set to 'off'.
> 
> 
> On each DVD I have tried (Curse of the Black Pearl, Cars, Hellboy), I made sure to go into the disc audio menu and select the uncompressed format. I also shut down the BD30 a few times and made sure it was still set to bitstream, it was.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I am missing something or have a setting screwed up. I can't seem to figure this out. It should also be noted that I have not performed any firmware updates since I purchased either device (got the 3808 early December and the BD30 last weekend).
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks guys!



Are you using HDMI

Are they Blu ray (you said dvd)?

Titles like Pirates are only PCM and the display will say Multi ch in. (try a title that has TruHD or DTS master)


----------



## CRH07xx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13442450
> 
> 
> Are you using HDMI
> 
> Are they Blu ray (you said dvd)?
> 
> Titles like Pirates are only PCM and the display will say Multi ch in. (try a title that has TruHD or DTS master)



1. Yep - using HDMI

2. Yep - they are all Blu Ray discs (sorry, forgot that the BD player plays standard DVDs as well, der)

3. Gotchya, I guess I need a freakin tutorial or something. ; ) I figured the uncompressed note on the disc meant it would default to TrueHD or DTS-MA. No reason for my conclusion really, just don't have a clue I guess. I'll go pick up some TrueHD discs to check it out.


I found this link in case any one else is interested: http://www.blu-raystats.com/stats.php?OrderBy=Audio


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CRH07xx* /forum/post/13442552
> 
> 
> 1. Yep - using HDMI
> 
> 2. Yep - they are all Blu Ray discs (sorry, forgot that the BD player plays standard DVDs as well, der)
> 
> 3. Gotchya, I guess I need a freakin tutorial or something. ; ) I figured the uncompressed note on the disc meant it would default to TrueHD or DTS-MA. No reason for my conclusion really, just don't have a clue I guess. I'll go pick up some TrueHD discs to check it out.
> 
> 
> I found this link in case any one else is interested: http://www.blu-raystats.com/stats.php?OrderBy=Audio



PCM will be displayed as multi ch in, so it sounds like you just need to test another movie.


You should really update your player and receiver though.


----------



## markopapa

Hy , I need a help how to conect my speakers on 3808. I want connect 6.1 speakers on main zone and 2 speakers on Zone 2. What about surround B connectors use for zone 2 speakers . I cant find any solution in manual. Thanks


----------



## ruarmani

Can I simply connect iPod through USB input without using iPod Dock? If not, can I use other dock brands?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cathpah* /forum/post/13441145
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is a silly question, but I can't seem to find the answer very easily, and searching for it is tricky because the terms are the same with millions of different issues.
> 
> 
> I was messing around with the receiver while trying to get everything hooked up and inputs set up correctly. Somehow, when I am on HDP (which i have my xbox 360 hooked up to via hdmi), the display on the receiver will show it when I switch to it (HDP), but a second later the display on the receiver then turns off. Still shows the picture fine on the tv, and when I switch to other inputs it works without problem. I'm sure this is just a feature to be able to keep lights/extra displays to a minimum so as not to distract from the tv, but I don't know how i did it, and more importantly I can't shut the feature off and have it so the display on the receiver stays on when on that input.
> 
> 
> can any shed a little light on this problem of mine? thanks ahead of time.



It sounds like you have that input set to default to the PURE DIRECT sound mode. In Pure Direct, the display is turned off, as that mode is designed to use only the minimal circuitry required to produce audio. All extraneous processing is turned off, as not to color the sound in any way.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13437749
> 
> 
> I will look in 4802 manual but if there is no way to change it on the 4802 I guess I will change it on the 3808. Will there be any problems with changing the address of the 3808??



Well, I looked in a DVD2910 manual and on Denon's web site and found nothing. I guess yuo'll have to change the address on the 3808.


I can't think of a problem because once changed the addresses will be differerent. I've done this multiple times with satellite receiver remotes. I do suggest that you make sure the 4802 is turned off when you make the change or you may end up changing both addresses at the same time. It's probably a good idea to unplug the 4802 since both receivers are close together and may receive the same signal. Good luck, let me know what happens.


Edit: It may turn out that by changing the 3808 you may also have to have the remote relearn any other components you are having the remote control because the remote will now recognize a new address.


----------



## kriktsemaj99

I'd like to know if the 3808 (or any other other new Denons) passes all video levels (0-255) over HDMI. This is important for seeing blacker-than-black test patterns from calibration disks, but also for anyone wanting to use a PC or game console that's outputting full range RGB signals.


I don't want standard video levels expanded to full range on output (which seems to be what the "RGB Range" menu setting allows), I just want the HDMI output to be an exact copy of the HDMI input (all levels, 0-255).


Surprisingly some new receivers are not passing values outside the range 16-235, and it would be great to know that before buying. There's also a poll here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1010178 for anyone who would like to voice their opinion on the importance of passing all video levels unmodified over HDMI.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Hey krik. I'm looking at the 3808 as well. I'm wondering on the network connection if there is WEP or WPA. The manual says nothing about it.


The dts error does not seem to be present.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13445043
> 
> 
> Hey krik. I'm looking at the 3808 as well. I'm wondering on the network connection if there is WEP or WPA. The manual says nothing about it.
> 
> 
> The dts error does not seem to be present.



Hi JS! The 3808 doesn't have wireless networking, so WEP or WPA won't apply. There's no security on wired ethernet.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13445043
> 
> 
> Hey krik. I'm looking at the 3808 as well. I'm wondering on the network connection if there is WEP or WPA. The manual says nothing about it.



AFAIK, WEP and WPA are only for wireless and only the 4308 has built in wireless. There is certainly no setup for WEP or WPA in the 3808.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks. I don't know what I was thinking..... Its WIRED......


----------



## selfster

Anyone have a amp probe/meter to give an accurate estimate of the typical power usage the AVR-3808 has for movie watching, tv watching, video gaming, music listening?


I was curious for setups powering a 5.1 speaker system and passing/upscaling 1080p on HDMI. I have particular interest in standby (or power off), power on idle (nothing being input), and a power on normal usage situation quoted above.


Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13413951
> 
> 
> I tried this, got WMP 11 to play FLAC files and it supports the Tags (although some of the track numbers are just not there) but the tracks show up on my Denon media list with no music note icon beside them. When I select one of the tracks without the note icon, it just ignores the command to play it. Very strange. Gotta play with this some more.
> 
> 
> Edit: I used winamp to create the FLAC files. My XBOX will not recognize the audio files either.



I just added several folders of FLAC files to WMP11 and saw this behavior - that is the music note icon is missing - even from files that the Denon could play just fine before - but now won't play. It would seem to be a bug in Flac-enabled WMP11; mp3 files are OK. Maybe somthing with folder naming; blank spaces have been an issue in some setups. I used either Winamp or Media Monkey to encode the FLAC files - they seem to behave the same way. More work needed.


----------



## cathpah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13444645
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have that input set to default to the PURE DIRECT sound mode. In Pure Direct, the display is turned off, as that mode is designed to use only the minimal circuitry required to produce audio. All extraneous processing is turned off, as not to color the sound in any way.



gary,

thanks so much. that was right on the money and I never would've guessed that.


again, i really appreciate the help.


----------



## tunner777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11893899
> 
> 
> Here is a link to someone that is using the Samsung BD player and is getting DOLBY TrueHD to show up!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1389



I have Toshiba HD-XE1ky Toshiba dose not support TRUE HD ,or DTSMaster


----------



## lipko

I have read various posts on this thread but still didn't manage to resolve my problem.


I'm using a Pani BD30 hooked up to the Denon (3808CI) through a HDMI cable. On the player side I followed the instructions (setup->audio->Digital Audio Output->everything set to Bistream and secondary audio off), then I went into the pop-up menu while the disk plays and chose TrueHD.


The Denon refuses to show TrueHD but rather shows "Dolby Digital" when I press the "STD" on the remote. I made sure the input is set to Auto (or HDMI) and everything else is pretty much the default.


I did see once TrueHD when using a different player in the past (Sony BDP-S500).


Any suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt

Have you tried replacing the HDMI cable to rule it out? I had a cable that was bad before which prevented bitstreaming properly yet multichannel pcm worked fine. Although that cable was with an HD DVD player and not my BD30. But the same result.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tunner777* /forum/post/13449057
> 
> 
> I have Toshiba HD-XE1ky Toshiba dose not support TRUE HD ,or DTSMaster



Toshiba Xe1 (in Australia) dose TrueHD. Don't know that I've tried DTS Master but I recall manual says it can bitstream it too.


----------



## baddlord777

Hello, im having some problems with my Denon 3808CI. I have a PS3, and when I play this, the screen is always square, not 'fullscreen' as I want it to be. I tried changing some of the settings, this however, didn't work. This same problem is happening with our XBox, it's square, missing the edges, and also with the video output on the receiver itself. Is there a reason for this?

-Thanks


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baddlord777* /forum/post/13450130
> 
> 
> Hello, im having some problems with my Denon 3808CI. I have a PS3, and when I play this, the screen is always square, not 'fullscreen' as I want it to be. I tried changing some of the settings, this however, didn't work. This same problem is happening with our XBox, it's square, missing the edges, and also with the video output on the receiver itself. Is there a reason for this?
> 
> -Thanks



Which settings did you try to change? There is an HDMI setting for the '3808 that enables you to choose "Normal" or "Full." Make sure your source is set that way, too. Finally, is the software you're playing actually wide-screen? Some games are not.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lipko* /forum/post/13449289
> 
> 
> I have read various posts on this thread but still didn't manage to resolve my problem.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Pani BD30 hooked up to the Denon (3808CI) through a HDMI cable. On the player side I followed the instructions (setup->audio->Digital Audio Output->everything set to Bistream and secondary audio off), then I went into the pop-up menu while the disk plays and chose TrueHD.
> 
> 
> The Denon refuses to show TrueHD but rather shows "Dolby Digital" when I press the "STD" on the remote. I made sure the input is set to Auto (or HDMI) and everything else is pretty much the default.
> 
> 
> I did see once TrueHD when using a different player in the past (Sony BDP-S500).
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?




This may sound stupid but are you selecting the TrueHD track on the Blu-ray Disc menu or by pressing audio on the BD-30 to change audio tracks? Some titles default to Dolby Digital. Warner Bros. comes to mind.


----------



## Durnik

I'm finally making the move to HD and the 3808Ci is my current choice for an AVR (given the tradeoff of features versus price). With Denon's normal product release cycle, would you wait to see what the new models bring or jump now and get the 3808Ci on the low side of the price curve?


----------



## aaronwt

In the past it's been almost 2 years for a replacement to arrive. The 3808 hasn't been out a year yet.


----------



## bplewis24

Can some Denon owners please post in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1010178 


Brandon


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/13450937
> 
> 
> Can some Denon owners please post in this thread:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1010178
> 
> 
> Brandon



I'm confused....Why would you ask Denon owners? Do you think some 3808's behave differently then others? What did Denon say when you asked them?


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13451407
> 
> 
> I'm confused....Why would you ask Denon owners? Do you think some 3808's behave differently then others? What did Denon say when you asked them?



I expect all 3808's to behave the same, but I haven't seen a post reporting definitively that this receiver passes blacker-than-black from an HDMI source (or full range RGB either).


It's a simple test to do, and that would produce a more reliable answer than asking Denon (when the answer is not on the spec sheet, the support people don't always test it themselves).


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/13451727
> 
> 
> I expect all 3808's to behave the same, but I haven't seen a post reporting definitively that this receiver passes blacker-than-black from an HDMI source (or full range RGB either).
> 
> 
> It's a simple test to do, and that would produce a more reliable answer than asking Denon (when the answer is not on the spec sheet, the support people don't always test it themselves).



ok, I always find it interesting when people prefer to rely on anonymous internet posters rather then actually talk directly to the original sources. I guess I'm old fashion.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/13451727
> 
> 
> I expect all 3808's to behave the same, but I haven't seen a post reporting definitively that this receiver passes blacker-than-black from an HDMI source (or full range RGB either).
> 
> 
> It's a simple test to do, and that would produce a more reliable answer than asking Denon (when the answer is not on the spec sheet, the support people don't always test it themselves).



Why don't you test it yourself if it's so easy?


----------



## baddlord777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13450402
> 
> 
> Which settings did you try to change? There is an HDMI setting for the '3808 that enables you to choose "Normal" or "Full." Make sure your source is set that way, too. Finally, is the software you're playing actually wide-screen? Some games are not.



I don't fully understand. HDMI settings are set to full. Before i hooked-up the receiver, i could easily change aspect on my 42 vega. Now i cant i beleive because the receiver is controlling functions now. before i could use the cable remote. You mentioned source should be the same. can u be more specific ? Currently, my dvr button on the remote is set for the P3, when i hit the button, everything switchs fine, sound and all. But no full screen. 1/3 of screen is wasted. When i switch back to cable, tv goes back fine, full screen on hd, if its not full hd, it change the aspect on my remote and it's done. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have been reading the giu menus and the book over and over.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13451935
> 
> 
> Why don't you test it yourself if it's so easy?



I don't own the 3808







.


I have a Yamaha RX-V1800 and was surprised to find it didn't pass BTB over HDMI. So I'm trying to compile a list of which receivers do and which don't.


----------



## videophiles09

off topic, can PS3 output TrueHD/DTS-HD bitstreams via HDMI that 3808 can decode?


----------



## ATHicks

I had a problem with my 3808 earlier today, in which the GUI stopped displaying for no apparent reason. The video output is over HDMI to my monitor and has worked fine for 3 months now until today. I tried everything - looking over the manual again, reading this thread, etc., to no avail. I first noticed it when the volume level display wouldn't come on and then when I tried accessing the GUI menu I got nothing.


Finally, I decided I would submit a post here to see if anyone could help. In the process of checking the firmware version I was holding down the "Return" and "Status" buttons (behind the front panel) and then pushed in the small "Power" button to ON, and the receiver started up and lo and behold the GUI was working again! Unfortunately, I don't know exactly what I did to make this happen so I thought I would post this to see if anyone else has had a similar experience. If nothing else, perhaps it will help someone else who has this problem with the GUI.


----------



## bwclark

Yes, this is a bug in early FW versions. Which FW ver do you have?

You might want to upgrade if prior to 1.57. The current is 1.69.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13446687
> 
> 
> I just added several folders of FLAC files to WMP11 and saw this behavior - that is the music note icon is missing - even from files that the Denon could play just fine before - but now won't play. It would seem to be a bug in Flac-enabled WMP11; mp3 files are OK. Maybe somthing with folder naming; blank spaces have been an issue in some setups. I used either Winamp or Media Monkey to encode the FLAC files - they seem to behave the same way. More work needed.



I figured it was WMP11 digital rights management not allowing the FLAC files to play. I encoded some FLAC files with EAC and using Twonky I can get the FLAC files to play on the Denon but not with WMP11. So I think I may be purchasing Twonky.


----------



## Todd Scott

Anyone know how to get the network audio functions to play tracks in the order they appear on a CD? The 3808 seems to put them in alphabetic order. I want them ordered by track number.


----------



## ATHicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13452782
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a bug in early FW versions. Which FW ver do you have?
> 
> You might want to upgrade if prior to 1.57. The current is 1.69.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566



bwclark

If you were responding to my post above, then I am at 1.69.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13452828
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get the network audio functions to play tracks in the order they appear on a CD? The 3808 seems to put them in alphabetic order. I want them ordered by track number.



When using WMP11:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12848521


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13453909
> 
> 
> When using WMP11:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post12848521



Thanks but "FOLDERS" doesn't play tracks in order. ALBUMS does though, found out through trial and error.


----------



## texasboy1022

Hello everyone, I am new on this forum and have really enjoyed everyone's input. I just came home with a 3808 yesterday and began setting it up today. I am replacing an Onkyo 805, had some heat problems, lip sync problems that wouldn't go away. This receiver was highly recommeded by a home theater store owner. So I went to exchange the 805 after 3 weeks. Got everything hooked up and began setting the unit up. Thats where I got hung up. The GUI will not allow me to scroll down through the sub menus. For instance, I can push the right arrow to go into the Manual Settings menu, then try to push up and down, and it controls the main menu. I have searched all over every forum and can't find a fix. If this has been published previously, my apologies, couldn't find any help on the subject. May have to wait till the Denon customer service dept opens tomorrow. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13452441
> 
> 
> I'm confused as how to perform this test. Do we need to have a calibration DVD of some sort in order to capture the results?
> 
> 
> If so, which DVD's/Blu-Ray's would suffice? Thanks.



Yes, you need a disk with special test patterns. If you don't have the DVE (Digital Video Essentials) calibration disk, look for a DVD movie that includes the "THX Optimizer" (it's on at least some of the Star Wars DVDs, and I think also on Finding Nemo).


On Blu-ray, many Sony disks have hidden test patterns that you can access by pressing numbers 7669 on your DVD remote while at the menu. One pattern that contains blacker-than-black is the SMPTE colour bars, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMPTE_color_bars 


Also on the Cars and Ratatouille Blu-rays, there are test patterns accessible from the menu.


----------



## PeterUbers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasboy1022* /forum/post/13454361
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I am new on this forum and have really enjoyed everyone's input. I just came home with a 3808 yesterday and began setting it up today. I am replacing an Onkyo 805, had some heat problems, lip sync problems that wouldn't go away. This receiver was highly recommeded by a home theater store owner. So I went to exchange the 805 after 3 weeks. Got everything hooked up and began setting the unit up. Thats where I got hung up. The GUI will not allow me to scroll down through the sub menus. For instance, I can push the right arrow to go into the Manual Settings menu, then try to push up and down, and it controls the main menu. I have searched all over every forum and can't find a fix. If this has been published previously, my apologies, couldn't find any help on the subject. May have to wait till the Denon customer service dept opens tomorrow. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



What happens if you press ---> and then press ---> again to get into the first selction in the "Manual setting" menu? Does it perform the function?


I take it you're trying to update the firmware right off the bat, eh? That's a good idea, but obviously you can't do that if you can't get down to firmware update since the up/down isn't working in the submenu. Try hard resetting the unit (press the ON/OFF on the machine (the latched switch on the front, not the standby button) leave off for 60 seconds, then re power up.


btw: i too just got rid of an 805 for overheating and lip sync issues -- oh, and speaker popping issues. Great receiver (the 805) if the bugs were worked out.


----------



## texasboy1022

Thanks Peter I am trying that now. I was actually trying to setup my inputs for everything so that I can watch video and have sound through the 3808. UPDATE... Tried the reset and no fix. What it is doing, if I go into menu, and go to Manual setup, I can't scroll down to HDMI setup or Audio Setup, it just goes up or down in the main menu categories, Auto Setup, Information, etc. Doesn't do it when I do it directly on the unit. I am completely stumped.


I had the speaker popping too, hated it. I think this unit should be a clear winner once I get the thing set up. The Onkyo is much easier to use out of the box I think.


----------



## gte747e

I'm still loving my 3808 which I purchased when they first came out. I have a question about one of the accessories. I have the Denon D-Dock for my iPod (3rd or 4th gen? - black and white) and I am considering upgrading to either the iTouch or the iPhone. I assume the D Dock is not compatible. Does Denon make a product for these? What is my best solution?

Would the iPhone even work with the Denon?


Thanks.


----------



## dgersic

If you start a streaming internet radio station playing, and switch away to some other source, the avr3808 keeps streaming that station. It also keeps streaming the station when the receiver is turned off. This may seem like a minor thing, but I'd like it to stop streaming if I'm not listening to it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13454001
> 
> 
> Thanks but "FOLDERS" doesn't play tracks in order. ALBUMS does though, find out through trial and error.



When using WMP11 the folders view under music server shows tracks in order on mine. Albums view is alphabetical. Others have experienced the same. Perhaps there is a WMP11 setting that changes the view ordering. If you use Twonky the views are much more controllable.


----------



## k3fallout

A question that probably doesn't relate to any of what you guys are talking about right now. Alright so I'm dying to set up my speakers and this receiver. The situation right now is, I intend to wall mount my rear speakers but still waiting for the mounts. If I were to just set the rear speakers on the floor behind my couch and set everything up then later mount them on the wall, would I have to recalibrate everything(as in the whole audessey mic setup)


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasboy1022* /forum/post/13454590
> 
> 
> Thanks Peter I am trying that now. I was actually trying to setup my inputs for everything so that I can watch video and have sound through the 3808. UPDATE... Tried the reset and no fix. What it is doing, if I go into menu, and go to Manual setup, I can't scroll down to HDMI setup or Audio Setup, it just goes up or down in the main menu categories, Auto Setup, Information, etc. Doesn't do it when I do it directly on the unit. I am completely stumped.
> 
> 
> I had the speaker popping too, hated it. I think this unit should be a clear winner once I get the thing set up. The Onkyo is much easier to use out of the box I think.



Hey I just bought the same unit too. I had major headaches trying to make it work last night,I just couldn't, but today with a clear head I managed to get everything working. When you get to the Manual Setup option, remember to press "Enter" and it'll let you access HDMI o Audio Options. I hope it helps


----------



## GuyClinch

Okay I have an older SACD/DVD-Audio player with analog output. Will this reciever do any bass management on the analog input? I own hardly any SACDs but maybe i would get some if this worked..


Pete


----------



## caupina

Pete: I think if your connection is analog, bass management has to be done in the player if it has that feature. The only way to have the receiver do it is if is connected digitally.


----------



## KMO

Only the 5308 and upwards do bass management (or anything apart from levels) on the multichannel input.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13455284
> 
> 
> When using WMP11 the folders view under music server shows tracks in order on mine. Albums view is alphabetical. Others have experienced the same. Perhaps there is a WMP11 setting that changes the view ordering. If you use Twonky the views are much more controllable.



I'm now using Twonky and I rolled back my install of WMP11. It was causing issues with Twonky and DRM. Now I can play my FLAC files perfectly and in the order they appear on the CD. Thank-you!










Now all I need to do is decide if I am going to buy a NAS with Twonky built in or if I'm going to buy the Twonky application and run it from a network machine. Decicions, decisions.... oh and more money out of pocket of course.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13455386
> 
> 
> A question that probably doesn't relate to any of what you guys are talking about right now. Alright so I'm dying to set up my speakers and this receiver. The situation right now is, I intend to wall mount my rear speakers but still waiting for the mounts. If I were to just set the rear speakers on the floor behind my couch and set everything up then later mount them on the wall, would I have to recalibrate everything(as in the whole audessey mic setup)



If you move ANY speakers, you will need to run Audessey again for best results.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasboy1022* /forum/post/13454590
> 
> 
> Thanks Peter I am trying that now. I was actually trying to setup my inputs for everything so that I can watch video and have sound through the 3808. UPDATE... Tried the reset and no fix. What it is doing, if I go into menu, and go to Manual setup, I can't scroll down to HDMI setup or Audio Setup, it just goes up or down in the main menu categories, Auto Setup, Information, etc. Doesn't do it when I do it directly on the unit. I am completely stumped.
> 
> 
> I had the speaker popping too, hated it. I think this unit should be a clear winner once I get the thing set up. The Onkyo is much easier to use out of the box I think.



Great to see another Onkyo 805 user jump ship to the Denon. Once you live with the 805 for a while, you realize the old saying is true "you get what you pay for".


I had the exact same trouble with the GUI you did. I assure you there is nothing wrong with your GUI. The navigation is a little tricky until you figure out how to drill down through the menus. Once you scroll to the right to get into a menu, you are now in that list of options that was previously displayed. The icons on the left are now replaced with icons from the list of options. You then scroll up or down to access the other options. Clear as mud huh?


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13455240
> 
> 
> If you start a streaming internet radio station playing, and switch away to some other source, the avr3808 keeps streaming that station. *It also keeps streaming the station when the receiver is turned off.* This may seem like a minor thing, but I'd like it to stop streaming if I'm not listening to it.



If you turn off the AVR it will stop streaming. Now if you just want to stop streaming while listening, press and hold down the SELECT/ENTER key for about 3 seconds and it will stop streaming.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13455240
> 
> 
> If you start a streaming internet radio station playing, and switch away to some other source, the avr3808 keeps streaming that station. It also keeps streaming the station when the receiver is turned off. This may seem like a minor thing, but I'd like it to stop streaming if I'm not listening to it.



Just curious...what difference does it make if the receiver continues to receive the stream if you're not listening to it? Is there some sort of interference with other functions that we should know about?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GuyClinch* /forum/post/13455561
> 
> 
> Okay I have an older SACD/DVD-Audio player with analog output. Will this reciever do any bass management on the analog input?



Not to contradict another poster, but the '3808 will do some minor bass management by enabling you to select LFE&Main and by giving you the option to boost bass by either 5db, 10db or 15db. With the latter, you've got to be careful since your player probably gives you similar options as well.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13456720
> 
> 
> Just curious...what difference does it make if the receiver continues to receive the stream if you're not listening to it? Is there some sort of interference with other functions that we should know about?



Well, it uses network bandwidth for one.


----------



## DMRSX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13456402
> 
> 
> Great to see another Onkyo 805 user jump ship to the Denon. Once you live with the 805 for a while, you realize the old saying is true "you get what you pay for".
> 
> 
> I had the exact same trouble with the GUI you did. I assure you there is nothing wrong with your GUI. The navigation is a little tricky until you figure out how to drill down through the menus. Once you scroll to the right to get into a menu, you are now in that list of options that was previously displayed. The icons on the left are now replaced with icons from the list of options. You then scroll up or down to access the other options. Clear as mud huh?



Amen to that.


The 805 is absolute trash.


My 3808 arrives today! I can't wait! This is the first time I'm actually excited to disassemble my entire system and put it back together.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/13451407
> 
> 
> I'm confused....Why would you ask Denon owners? Do you think some 3808's behave differently then others? What did Denon say when you asked them?



I don't have the 3808 to test and as of the time I posted I didn't see a 3808 owner--or any Denon owners for that matter--post in that thread yet. They are just trying to nail the problem down to the AVRs that can't pass BTB over HDMI so the more feedback received the better. And since a 3808 is on my radar I am trying to help out.


Brandon


----------



## lipko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ATHicks* /forum/post/13452747
> 
> 
> I had a problem with my 3808 earlier today, in which the GUI stopped displaying for no apparent reason. The video output is over HDMI to my monitor and has worked fine for 3 months now until today. I tried everything - looking over the manual again, reading this thread, etc., to no avail. I first noticed it when the volume level display wouldn't come on and then when I tried accessing the GUI menu I got nothing.
> 
> 
> Finally, I decided I would submit a post here to see if anyone could help. In the process of checking the firmware version I was holding down the "Return" and "Status" buttons (behind the front panel) and then pushed in the small "Power" button to ON, and the receiver started up and lo and behold the GUI was working again! Unfortunately, I don't know exactly what I did to make this happen so I thought I would post this to see if anyone else has had a similar experience. If nothing else, perhaps it will help someone else who has this problem with the GUI.



Strangely enough I had the exact same problem on Saturday. I have no idea what triggered it, but it happened while I was trying to watch "I Am Legend" and mess with the settings in order to get TrueHD working. Nothing that I did should've been related to the GUI, but at some point it just vanished and I had to use the Unit menus which are very limited. I was able to resolve it by upgrading to the latest firmware. I doubt the new code has anything to do with fixing the problem, but rather the necessary reboot that probably restored things to normal.


It did occur to me after the fact, that I should have just unplugged the unit maybe you'd get the same effect.


----------



## lipko




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13450449
> 
> 
> This may sound stupid but are you selecting the TrueHD track on the Blu-ray Disc menu or by pressing audio on the BD-30 to change audio tracks? Some titles default to Dolby Digital. Warner Bros. comes to mind.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GVLBob* /forum/post/13449962
> 
> 
> Do you have the AVR set to send sound to the TV?



In addition I played with the Audio settings using the 'audio' button on the remote (opposed to pop-up menu) and it made no difference. When I used the 'status' button the player claimed it sends TrueHD.

I have a separate 5.1 speaker system.


I did try replacing the cable and using different HDMI ports on the Denon but I was still unable to see TrueHD on the receiver's display.


I also realized that I Am Legend TrueHD is 48kpbs, which is what the Denon was showing both in DolbyDigital as well as TrueHD.


When I switched the player to emit PCM, I got 'Multi Channel In" on the Denon.


Was anyone actually able to see the Denon displaying 'TrueHD' with this specific disk?


Is there some sort of a handshake between the Player and the Receiver before sending the signal? if so is it possible that the Pani doesn't like my Denon and hence sends regular Dolby Digital?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lipko* /forum/post/13458777
> 
> 
> In addition I played with the Audio settings using the 'audio' button on the remote (opposed to pop-up menu) and it made no difference. When I used the 'status' button the player claimed it sends TrueHD.
> 
> I have a separate 5.1 speaker system.
> 
> 
> I did try replacing the cable and using different HDMI ports on the Denon but I was still unable to see TrueHD on the receiver's display.
> 
> 
> I also realized that I Am Legend TrueHD is 48kpbs, which is what the Denon was showing both in DolbyDigital as well as TrueHD.
> 
> 
> When I switched the player to emit PCM, I got 'Multi Channel In" on the Denon.
> 
> 
> Was anyone actually able to see the Denon displaying 'TrueHD' with this specific disk?
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of a handshake between the Player and the Receiver before sending the signal? if so is it possible that the Pani doesn't like my Denon and hence sends regular Dolby Digital?



I watched it on Friday night. It defaults to Dolby Digital. I went to the popup menu and selected Dolby TrueHD. Dolby TrueHD displyed on my reciever and there were no audio drop outs.


I'm using a Panny BD-30 going HDMI to a Denon 3808.


----------



## indianrider

Finally, just wanted to review the 3808 after setting it up last week. Awesome sound, nice bass. Love the internet radio streaming.


After audyssey setup, I notied an issue. It was storing for a long time. About 30 minutes. I just gave up and cancelled the storing. How much time should it take to store the setup?


Lastly, the remote is the crappiest. Other than that, I love the 3808.


----------



## Don't h8

after going through the different audyssey listening positions (i think I did 6), it only took about 5 minutes to store and calibrate the data.


+1 on the remote. it is the most non-intuitive remote I've ever come across. I've gotten the basics down with it so I know what I want to do, but I can't wait to set up the denon on my harmony 880 and toss the denon remote in the drawer and never pull it out again.


----------



## 4i2fly

Has anyone been able to stream video over the internet from a pc to AVR-3808CI? Is it possible? I appreciate your input.


----------



## cybrsage

I asked in the HTPC forum, but will ask here as well.


It is known the new Denon receivers do not play nice with Intel motherboards. Denon blames Intel and Intel says Denon has an incorrect EDID something or other (it is beyond me).


I am wondering if any of you are using the new ATI motherboards (780G) with the Denon.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/13461001
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to stream video over the internet from a pc to AVR-3808CI? Is it possible? I appreciate your input.



The 3808 not able to stream video. A separate device such as a PS3 can be used along with Twonky or TVersity.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13461224
> 
> 
> The 3808 not able to stream video. A separate device such as a PS3 can be used along with Twonky or TVersity.



Thank you!


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13456720
> 
> 
> Just curious...what difference does it make if the receiver continues to receive the stream if you're not listening to it? Is there some sort of interference with other functions that we should know about?



Perhaps not quite the proper analogy, but that's like saying "What difference does it make if the engine continues to run (i.e., idling) even though you're not driving?" I dunno how much computing overhead the 3808 consumes while receiving and decoding the network audio stream but I would imagine shutting off the stream will reduce the overhead somewhat. Also, letting the stream run also takes away any available network bandwidth that could be allocated elsewhere on your network--i.e., shared network resources.


----------



## lrstevens421

I posted this in the firmware tracking thread as well.....


Ok, I consider myself to be pretty techno-savy but for some reason I cannot get my notebook PC (Windows XP) and 3808 to talk to each other. I have the 3808 wired to my buffalo router, I disabled the wireless connection on my notebook and wired it into my router as well. I then typed the IP address of my receiver into IE and nothing happens







. What am I doing wrong here? I've read the manual (pg's 20 & 32) and I don't see what I'm missing, then again I'm not certain of some of the info on page 20. I've disabled my firewall, turned off "power saving", still nothing. I'll admit that PC networking is not my strength. Please be gentle







. I can build a PC from scratch but I can't configure a network, how embarrassing







.


----------



## srobinson

I connect my PS3 and XBox 360 Elite to my Denon 3808ci via HDMI cable. I then connect my Denon 3808ci to my Sony KDS-50A2000 (1080p) via HDMI cable. Should I set the upscale option on the video sources to on or off for my PS3 and XBox 360 Elite? Thanks.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srobinson* /forum/post/13462564
> 
> 
> I connect my PS3 and XBox 360 Elite to my Denon 3808ci via HDMI cable. I then connect my Denon 3808ci to my Sony KDS-50A2000 (1080p) via HDMI cable. Should I set the upscale option on the video sources to on or off for my PS3 and XBox 360 Elite? Thanks.



Will the upscaling be for games or sd-dvd's? For gaming I probably wouldn't bother, especially if the game is mastered in 1080i, the faroudja chipset in the 3808 is not so great at deinterlacing 1080i content to 1080p, unless the processing in the A2000 is even worst. For sd-dvd's the faroudja does an excellent job of upscaling 480i dvd's. Another option would be to expirement with each configuration and see which one you like best.


----------



## srobinson

Thank you. It would be for games only.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *srobinson* /forum/post/13462655
> 
> 
> Thank you. It would be for games only.



Then I wouldn't bother, I would just let them play in their native resolution. Hope this helps







.


----------



## BH13

Last night, I switched my 3808 to Net USB to stream some music, and I lost video on the display. My Samsung reads, "Weak or No Signal". Tried the following:


1) Reloaded an old config. file. No help.

2) Hard Reset. No help.

3) Hard Reset + Load old conf. file. No help.

4) Several different HDMI cables from the Monitor Out to the Monitor HDMI 1 input. No help.

5) Disconnected everything, hard reset, attached HDMI cable from monitor out to HDMI 1. No help. No GUI.

6) I connected my individual components to the monitor directly through HDMI, and all of them work fine to HDMI 1 on monitor.


I think I might have a very expensive paper weight on my hands. Anyone have anything that I haven't thought of? This is absolutely killing me.


Edited: I have audio from all sources. Just no video.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13456720
> 
> 
> Just curious...what difference does it make if the receiver continues to receive the stream if you're not listening to it?



The bandwidth it's using isn't free. Somebody's paying for that server, and the bandwidth it's using. It seems wasteful to me to leave it sucking down data that's just being thrown away.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13456499
> 
> 
> If you turn off the AVR it will stop streaming.



If you disable the avr's power saver, so you can use the web server to control it, then turning it "off" does not stop the streaming.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13456499
> 
> 
> Now if you just want to stop streaming while listening, press and hold down the SELECT/ENTER key for about 3 seconds and it will stop streaming.



Yes, I've figured out how to make it stop. That wasn't my point.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13455240
> 
> 
> If you start a streaming internet radio station playing, and switch away to some other source, the avr3808 keeps streaming that station. It also keeps streaming the station when the receiver is turned off. This may seem like a minor thing, but I'd like it to stop streaming if I'm not listening to it.



The 3808 can play music server and Internet radio to Zone 2 or Zone 3 not just the main zone. The stop stream button is used if not playing in any zone.


----------



## DMRSX

Well it looks like I got a fubared 3808.


It powers on, it shows that it's getting an HDMI signal, and that's about it.


I get no audio from any source. I get no GUI or video from any source. I've tried multiple HDMI cables on multiple HDMI inputs. Powered everything on and off in different orders. I've tried to update the firmware, of which I apparently have the "latest". I've tried a master reset, twice.


This is pretty frustrating. After that POS Onkyo to come to this...ugg. This will be my 3rd Denon. My other two were flawless.


I'll call Denon tomorrow, if I get home in time. Any suggestions would be great, but I think this thing is toast.


----------



## drtoronto

did you try doing a hard reset?? its in the manual try that and if no go then yea shes toast

jeff



14.1) Unplug the Ethernet cable.

14.2) Turn off the main power.

14.3) Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")

14.4) Turn on the main power

14.5) After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

14.6) After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

14.7) Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)

14.Cool Turn on the main power

14.9) After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

14.10) Re-connect the Ethernet cable

14.11) After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13426126
> 
> 
> I don't think that is an accurate statement. I think after the firmware updates, 3808 no longer have those issues.
> 
> 
> My personal experience might be different from yours, so I am not denying your opinion. For the past 5 months, I tried Sony 4300ES, Yamaha 1800/3800 and now Denon 3808 and I would say Denon is by far the best one (though the difference between Denon 3808 and Yamaha 3800 is very minimal).
> 
> 
> I think generally KEF speakers got less bass. They got excellent mid and high ranges, but they are a little bit shy on bass.



My apologies, I exchanged last month my 3808 for a Onkyo 905 bacause I was wanted better midbass but this and the others 3808 that I tested had the firmware 1.57 . I came back to the 3808 this week because I don't like the sound of the 905 . Itn't sounds natural in my opinion. I like more the sound of the 38080. Is very clean and natural. My new receiver came with the firmware 1.03 . I was happy with the sound after some tweaking . I made the firmware upgrade to the 1.69 and now it have a stronger bass . But in my opinion it sounded more natural before the update . I would like revert this update. But I think that this not will be possible.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13459691
> 
> 
> Thank you for this info. I didn't know about the hidden test patterns on some of the Sony BD's. Will start looking for this after work.



You could also go here , download the zip file, unpack it and burn it to a blank DVD using imgburn and use it on a BD player. There are some compatibility issues with some players but the AVCHD file works for the PS3. It's a free calibration disc basically, but meant for semi-professional and professional calibrations. I only use the simple and basic test patters, such as BTB, etc.


Brandon


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/13465038
> 
> 
> My apologies, I exchanged last month my 3808 for a Onkyo 905 bacause I was wanted better midbass but this and the others 3808 that I tested had the firmware 1.57 . I came back to the 3808 this week because I don't like the sound of the 905 . Itn't sounds natural in my opinion. I like more the sound of the 38080. Is very clean and natural. My new receiver came with the firmware 1.03 . I was happy with the sound after some tweaking . I made the firmware upgrade to the 1.69 and now it have a stronger bass . But in my opinion it sounded more natural before the update . I would like revert this update. But I think that this not will be possible.



It is good to hear that you liked the Denon 3808 compared to Onkyo 905. I have never tried Onkyo, so I cannot comment on that. Based on opinions from my freinds, Onkyo is not giving the clean sound.


We tried tweaking the Denon 3808 with KEF 3005 series at my friend's place. If we put the sub level as +8dB (a suggestion by the AVS forum member), it gives decent bass. But I feel +8dB sub level is too high. I think KEF is a little 'bass shy' (lesss boomy).


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I don't seem to be able to find any way to change the remote address of the 4802 that I have to be able to use it in unison with the 3808. If I change the 3808 remote address does anyone know if I will have to make any changes to the remote control buttons itself? Also on my harmony 880 will I have to make it learn the new stuff or what? Thanks.


----------



## bwclark

Quote:

Originally Posted by bwclark

If you turn off the AVR it will stop streaming.


If you disable the avr's power saver, so you can use the web server to control it, then turning it "off" does not stop the streaming.



Quote:

Originally Posted by bwclark

Now if you just want to stop streaming while listening, press and hold down the SELECT/ENTER key for about 3 seconds and it will stop streaming.


Yes, I've figured out how to make it stop. That wasn't my point.


---------------------------


Well, I certainly missed the point.


Continuous streaming either in the NET internet radio or XM radio (yes it also continuously streams) is necessary when switching from one input to another. ie If I switch from NET to my FM tuner and then back to NET, I want to be able to listen to the station that was being streamed without having to restart the streaming! Same with XM. When I go to an XM station that was being streamed and I select another input and then back to XM, it will still be streaming that same station.


So, streaming is an important feature that allows one to switch inputs for different listening without having to restart the streaming process all over(which would be very inconvient). Of course, if the streaming needs to be stop, as pointed out above that can be accomplished.


----------



## Erock1

I have a question regarding the Audyssey program on the 3808ci.


I run Audyssey and save the profile. I then go into the speaker configuration settings and change speaker size, crossover and each speaker's db level according to my SPL. I then apply Audyssey. When watching a DVD or cable TV program, the Audyssey light is lit on the 3808ci's display which shows Audyssey is on.


My question is, is my 3808ci only using the original EQ & speaker profile that Audyssey calculated when I first ran the program, or is Audyssey using the EQ profile along with the speaker settings I manually input?


The reason I'm not sure of how Audyssey is working is on my old Denon AVR-987 (same as the AVR-2087) after running Audyssey, the Audyssey indicator light would be on. Then after changing speaker settings, like above, there was a "little red light" that would go on to indicate the Audyssey profile was changed. My 3808ci doesn't seem to use this or indicate a change in the profile.


Anyone know about this?


TIA,

Eric


----------



## pierrebnh

It uses the EQ profile along with the speaker settings you input.


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13466524
> 
> 
> It uses the EQ profile along with the speaker settings you input.



Just curious how you determined this? Thanks.


----------



## bwclark

The Manual setup will override the auto setup:


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/13465339
> 
> 
> You could also go here , download the zip file, unpack it and burn it to a blank DVD using imgburn and use it on a BD player. There are some compatibility issues with some players but the AVCHD file works for the PS3. It's a free calibration disc basically, but meant for semi-professional and professional calibrations. I only use the simple and basic test patters, such as BTB, etc.
> 
> 
> Brandon



I got one report of the 3808 passing BTB here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post13457896 


But we really need more details and/or other reports before concluding anything. So if anyone else can do the test it would be appreciated.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COEX-Pilot* /forum/post/13466581
> 
> 
> Just curious how you determined this? Thanks.



Read this thread , especially post #28 on page #1.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13466620
> 
> 
> The Manual setup will override the auto setup:



For distance and level, yes.


----------



## rockets97

Last night, I try to connect HDMI splitter (bought from Monoprice, product ID: 2522) from my Satellite receiver so I can send HDMI audio/ video to Denon 3808 and TV at the same time. The problem is when I turn the 3808 off, I can not get any audio/ video to the TV but when I have the 3808 on then both inputs to the TV is working fine (one from 3808 to TV, and one from the HDMI splitter to TV). From the HDMI splitter, if I disconnect the output to 3808 then audio/ video working fine on TV but as soon as I reconnect the output from splitter to 3808 then I lost audio/ video to TV. Is there anything that I have to chance in 3808 to allow this configuration to work or this will not work at all for this setup? The reason I want to use the splitter is I don't want to have 3808 on all the time when my kid are watching their regular cartoon and it will be hard to run another components cable from the satellite to the TV since I had the TV wall mount. Any idea, help really appreciated.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13466998
> 
> 
> Last night, I try to connect HDMI splitter (bought from Monoprice, product ID: 2522) from my Satellite receiver so I can send HDMI audio/ video to Denon 3808 and TV at the same time. The problem is when I turn the 3808 off, I can not get any audio/ video to the TV but when I have the 3808 on then both inputs to the TV is working fine (one from 3808 to TV, and one from the HDMI splitter to TV). From the HDMI splitter, if I disconnect the output to 3808 then audio/ video working fine on TV but as soon as I reconnect the output from splitter to 3808 then I lost audio/ video to TV. Is there anything that I have to chance in 3808 to allow this configuration to work or this will not work at all for this setup? The reason I want to use the splitter is I don't want to have 3808 on all the time when my kid are watching their regular cartoon and it will be hard to run another components cable from the satellite to the TV since I had the TV wall mount. Any idea, help really appreciated.




You may not need to run HDMI from your satellite to your tv and 3808. If you use HDMI for audio and video to the tv, then all you should need is another audio connection from the satellite receiver to the 3808. If the satellite receiver has a fiber optic or coax digital audio output you can connect that to the 3808 and get up to 5.1 sound.


----------



## luth2000

It's been a while since I visited this forum, but read quite a few of the latest pages which inspired me to try a few changes for improved sound quality. The two that made a remarkable change were:


1) updating to 1.69 firmware

2) reducing the recommended +15db subwoofer level to 0, and boosting the sub level on the sub itself. Cleaner and more accurate bass was the result.


I made a few other minor adjustments, but those tips were worth repeating to others. I ditched all the Audessey settings and set EQ to flat and the soundscape was much more even with a superior bottom end than before the above changes.


----------



## rockets97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13467602
> 
> 
> You may not need to run HDMI from your satellite to your tv and 3808. If you use HDMI for audio and video to the tv, then all you should need is another audio connection from the satellite receiver to the 3808. If the satellite receiver has a fiber optic or coax digital audio output you can connect that to the 3808 and get up to 5.1 sound.



You are right, I don't gain much if I connect my Satellite receiver to 3808 since Satellite don't provide Dolby True HD,DTS-HD or Master Audio and no benefit in up scaling with the 3808 since my TV (XBR5) do the display just fine. Sometime the solution is simple but we just want to make it more complicate. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## JediMaster109




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luth2000* /forum/post/13469090
> 
> 
> 2) reducing the recommended +15db subwoofer level to 0, and boosting the sub level on the sub itself. Cleaner and more accurate bass was the result.




Is this setting you are talking about under the Ext-in menu?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13470922
> 
> 
> You are right, I don't gain much if I connect my Satellite receiver to 3808 since Satellite don't provide Dolby True HD,DTS-HD or Master Audio and no benefit in up scaling with the 3808 since my TV (XBR5) do the display just fine. Sometime the solution is simple but we just want to make it more complicate. Thanks for the advice.



After you make a digital audio connection, go into the GUI menu and set that input so that it reads SAT and then you can use the remote to go to the satellite input when you want surround sound. Glad I could help.


----------



## stevekaden

Okay, I just can not ready 234 pages of commentary. I've been a Denon receiver guy for a while, 2805, 3805, and now considering 3808. I have an HD-XA2, Panny DMP ?30 BluRay on the way, Mythos ST based speakers, pair of Infinity SWs - and love good audio. Also have external xm receiver (a portable), Laser disc, SACD via a Denon 3910. DISH DVR receiver, Sony SXRD RPTV, Harmony 880 remote.


I know this is a silly question to ask in this particular forum...but is there any reason I shouldn't get the 3808 and consider something else? (oh, can't be any taller than the 3808). And, any comments on buying from DakMart?


----------



## pierrebnh

It's a winner. It's a lot less Denon-sounding though, so you might miss the traditional low-end bloat.


----------



## youngguns27

This is my first Denon. I just have one question does everyone use the Denon for their everyday tv viewing as well. My old receivers I only used to turn on when playing movies or music. I also did it on occasion for football games, but with the HDMI connections my Denon is on all the time???


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13464505
> 
> 
> The 3808 can play music server and Internet radio to Zone 2 or Zone 3 not just the main zone.



As I'm currently sitting in Zone2, I'm aware of that feature, yes.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13464505
> 
> 
> The stop stream button is used if not playing in any zone.



And if all three zones are off, as they are when the unit is in off (standby), there's no good reason for it to keep streaming data from any source. Yet it does.


Even if a zone is powered on, if no zone has the streaming source selected, it would be nice if the avr3808 were smart enough to recognize this and stop streaming the data just to throw it away.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13466433
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by bwclark
> 
> If you turn off the AVR it will stop streaming.
> 
> 
> If you disable the avr's power saver, so you can use the web server to control it, then turning it "off" does not stop the streaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by bwclark
> 
> Now if you just want to stop streaming while listening, press and hold down the SELECT/ENTER key for about 3 seconds and it will stop streaming.
> 
> 
> Yes, I've figured out how to make it stop. That wasn't my point.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly missed the point.
> 
> 
> Continuous streaming either in the NET internet radio or XM radio (yes it also continuously streams) is necessary when switching from one input to another. ie If I switch from NET to my FM tuner and then back to NET, I want to be able to listen to the station that was being streamed without having to restart the streaming! Same with XM. When I go to an XM station that was being streamed and I select another input and then back to XM, it will still be streaming that same station.
> 
> 
> So, streaming is an important feature that allows one to switch inputs for different listening without having to restart the streaming process all over(which would be very inconvient). Of course, if the streaming needs to be stop, as pointed out above that can be accomplished.



I agree bwclark. "I want to be able to listen to the station that was being streamed without having to restart the streaming!" The stop button works just fine to stop streaming.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13473236
> 
> 
> As I'm currently sitting in Zone2, I'm aware of that feature, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if all three zones are off, as they are when the unit is in off (standby), there's no good reason for it to keep streaming data from any source. Yet it does.
> 
> 
> Even if a zone is powered on, if no zone has the streaming source selected, it would be nice if the avr3808 were smart enough to recognize this and stop streaming the data just to throw it away.



I can't think of any reason the receiver needs to continue stream in off (standby).


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13466433
> 
> 
> Well, I certainly missed the point.



Ok, my fault there then. I thought it was clear. I understand how it's working. I don't like how it's working. If I've switched away from the internet radio net/usb source, I would like it to stop streaming data for that source.


I haven't used the avr3808 with the local streaming media support, as I don't have any Windows boxes here at home and don't have any interest in using that right now. If I were using it, I'd probably want it to stop there, too, but I'd be less concerned about it because I'd only be wasting my own bandwidth.


I don't have an XM receiver either, for that matter, but in that case I guess I'd treat it more like a traditional radio receiver, in that it's not costing the sending side anything extra, whether one receiver or one thousand receivers are tuned in to any particular channel. That's where it's different from "internet radio" reception, though.


In the case of internet radio reception, the sending side *is* paying, in terms of bandwidth, and in terms of the number of active "streams" that the server they're using supports. Some of the stations I like are small time operations, and I don't like the idea of using a limited resource, for which they are paying, when the receiver is not actually doing anything with the data.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13466433
> 
> 
> Continuous streaming either in the NET internet radio or XM radio (yes it also continuously streams) is necessary when switching from one input to another. ie If I switch from NET to my FM tuner and then back to NET, I want to be able to listen to the station that was being streamed without having to restart the streaming!



I see your point here, but I disagree with it. If you are switching from net to tuner and back to net, would waiting a couple of seconds for the receiver to (re)start the streaming media really be that bad? If I switch from net to tuner right now, I don't get an immediate change, it takes a second for the new source to start up.


For that matter, if you have a number of internet radio stations defined, it doesn't simultaneously stream all of them, so if you're switching from one to the next, there's a short pause while it stops one stream and starts the next. But that's not especially inconvenient or annoying, is it?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13473331
> 
> 
> I can't think of any reason the receiver needs to continue stream in off (standby).



Neither could I.







Yet it does...


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevekaden* /forum/post/13472854
> 
> 
> I know this is a silly question to ask in this particular forum...but is there any reason I shouldn't get the 3808 and consider something else?



Yep, silly question. Only you can really make the decision. But no, I can't think of any reason you should buy something else. The 3808 is a nice AVR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevekaden* /forum/post/13472854
> 
> 
> And, any comments on buying from DakMart?



Haven't tried them, don't know much about them. But for the price, you might want to try one of the other vendors that get mentioned here a *lot*. I bought mine from 6th Ave. and am happy with the price, service, and shipping.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13463590
> 
> 
> Last night, I switched my 3808 to Net USB to stream some music, and I lost video on the display. My Samsung reads, "Weak or No Signal". Tried the following:
> 
> 
> 1) Reloaded an old config. file. No help.
> 
> 2) Hard Reset. No help.
> 
> 3) Hard Reset + Load old conf. file. No help.
> 
> 4) Several different HDMI cables from the Monitor Out to the Monitor HDMI 1 input. No help.
> 
> 5) Disconnected everything, hard reset, attached HDMI cable from monitor out to HDMI 1. No help. No GUI.
> 
> 6) I connected my individual components to the monitor directly through HDMI, and all of them work fine to HDMI 1 on monitor.
> 
> 
> I think I might have a very expensive paper weight on my hands. Anyone have anything that I haven't thought of? This is absolutely killing me.
> 
> 
> Edited: I have audio from all sources. Just no video.



Just to update everyone on my issues, I called Denon and they want me to send the 3808 back for repair.


Am I wrong in thinking a $1600 receiver that is less than 2 months old should not have issues like this? I am worried that I might have a lemon on my hands.


Anybody have any experience with sending one of these in for repair? I'd almost like to demand a brand new one, but I don't think they'll go for that. To top it all off, they want me to pay shipping to get the 40 pound monster up to them in NJ. Seems a bit ridiculous to me; buy an expensive receiver 2 months ago and then I pay to ship it back when it doesn't work? Crazy in my opinion.


Hoping somebody out there has something good to say about sending one in for repair. They suggested that I next day it to make sure it is safe. Looking at blowing $60 to send it back.


Needed to vent; feel much better now.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13473518
> 
> 
> Just to update everyone on my issues, I called Denon and they want me to send the 3808 back for repair.
> 
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking a $1600 receiver that is less than 2 months old should not have issues like this? I am worried that I might have a lemon on my hands.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any experience with sending one of these in for repair? I'd almost like to demand a brand new one, but I don't think they'll go for that. To top it all off, they want me to pay shipping to get the 40 pound monster up to them in NJ. Seems a bit ridiculous to me; buy an expensive receiver 2 months ago and then I pay to ship it back when it doesn't work? Crazy in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Hoping somebody out there has something good to say about sending one in for repair. They suggested that I next day it to make sure it is safe. Looking at blowing $60 to send it back.
> 
> 
> Needed to vent; feel much better now.



Nope your not wrong, a $1600 should hold up way longer. My 3600 is about 10 years old and only had to send to Denon for repair once after I fried the unit with continues extremely loud play many years ago.










It may take a while for Denon to repair.


I had a $50 deep fryer burn out in 3 months. Manufacturer sending a replacement no shipping charges with call tags for the burnt one. I was quite surprised since the warranty for the fryer says the customer must pay both way shipping charges for repair under warranty (didn't even ask, Jarden/Rival offered). Big difference though for a multi million dollar manufacturer to send a $50 replacement fryer and pay for shipping both ways versus a retail $1600 receiver.


Suppose I should hunt down the deep fryer forum now










Good luck!


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13473518
> 
> 
> Just to update everyone on my issues, I called Denon and they want me to send the 3808 back for repair.
> 
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking a $1600 receiver that is less than 2 months old should not have issues like this? I am worried that I might have a lemon on my hands.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any experience with sending one of these in for repair? I'd almost like to demand a brand new one, but I don't think they'll go for that. To top it all off, they want me to pay shipping to get the 40 pound monster up to them in NJ. Seems a bit ridiculous to me; buy an expensive receiver 2 months ago and then I pay to ship it back when it doesn't work? Crazy in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Hoping somebody out there has something good to say about sending one in for repair. They suggested that I next day it to make sure it is safe. Looking at blowing $60 to send it back.
> 
> 
> Needed to vent; feel much better now.



Well first off anything electronic has a certain fail rate, if yours is bad it's just the luck of the draw.










Now where did you buy it from?

The 3808ci has an online diagnostic feature, I got mine from a custom installer & they can go online & do remote maintenance over the internet & they can probably fix it so you don't have to send it in if it's something small.


However if you got it from a big box store or online you most likley can't get that service.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13473646
> 
> 
> Well first off anything electronic has a certain fail rate, if yours is bad it's just the luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did you buy it from?
> 
> The 3808ci has an online diagnostic feature, I got mine from a custom installer & they can go online & do remote maintenance over the internet & they can probably fix it so you don't have to send it in if it's something small.
> 
> 
> However if you got it from a big box store or online you most likley can't get that service.



Ah, that's a good question Moose. Will Denon do any remote diagnostic?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13473673
> 
> 
> Ah, that's a good question Moose. Will Denon do any remote diagnostic?



The way I understand it is it's setup for the dealers to do the remote maintenance not the factory.


That's the reason I paid a bit more for mine & got it from a high end Custom Install dealer (hence the "CI" in 3808ci) that has the ability to do the remote maintenance.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13473707
> 
> 
> The way I understand it is it's setup for the dealers to do the remote maintenance not the factory.
> 
> 
> That's the reason I paid a bit more for mine & got it from a high end Custom Install dealer (hence the "CI" in 3808ci) that has the ability to do the remote maintenance.



Oh well. The Denon "Custom Installers" in my area were not even setup to perform Audyssey Pro configuration let alone remote maintenance when I purchased mine (Dec 07). No value for me, better option was save the money and purchase online.


I suspect not much can be done via remote maintenance anyway.


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473163
> 
> 
> This is my first Denon. I just have one question does everyone use the Denon for their everyday tv viewing as well. My old receivers I only used to turn on when playing movies or music. I also did it on occasion for football games, but with the HDMI connections my Denon is on all the time???



Hey Guys sorry for the interruption but I was wondering do you have your AVR's







3808ci on all the time or just for movies and music??


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13473646
> 
> 
> Well first off anything electronic has a certain fail rate, if yours is bad it's just the luck of the draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where did you buy it from?
> 
> The 3808ci has an online diagnostic feature, I got mine from a custom installer & they can go online & do remote maintenance over the internet & they can probably fix it so you don't have to send it in if it's something small.
> 
> 
> However if you got it from a big box store or online you most likley can't get that service.



Moose,


Unfortunately, I did buy it from a big box store, 6th ave., just like a lot of others on this forum. I called them today hoping that they would replace the unit, but I am around 20 days past the 30 day return policy. The claimed that if they took it back, they wouldn't be able to return to Denon for credit. They would have to repair it on their own, and sell it as refurbished.


They gave me their return policy up front, so I can't blame 6th ave. I have the name of the CEO of D&M holdings, the company that owns Denon, Marantz, etc., and I plan on writing him a letter. Don't know that it will do any good, but I'm going to give it a shot. Hoping I can get credit for the shipping, a new 3808, or something.


I had seen something in the manual about them being able to look at my unit through the internet. Does Denon do this, or only Custom Installers? I explained my issue to the lady at Denon, and she was very quick to say just send it back. Didn't even offer a suggestion to try. Maybe I've already tried everything they can do over the phone. At first she said that it was a firmware issue, but I told her that I updated to the most recent fw 3 weeks ago, and everything was fine until a couple of days ago. She said send it to NJ.


I guess I'll suck it up and send it back, but the CEO of D&M will continue to hear from me until I at least get my $60 back. I know it's only $60, but to me it's the principle of the thing.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473772
> 
> 
> Hey Guys sorry for the interruption but I was wondering do you have your AVR's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3808ci on all the time or just for movies and music??



Everything goes through the Denon







On for all device listening/viewing.


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13473786
> 
> 
> Everything goes through the Denon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On for all device listening/viewing.



Thanks I thought for a second I was crazy. My friend was telling me I was going to burn up my receiver using it for everything including tv viewing.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13473780
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I did buy it from a big box store, 6th ave., just like a lot of others on this forum. I called them today hoping that they would replace the unit, but I am around 20 days past the 30 day return policy. The claimed that if they took it back, they wouldn't be able to return to Denon for credit. They would have to repair it on their own, and sell it as refurbished.



After 2 months some brick and mortar dealers might just replace or send the unit back to Denon for repair and give you some sort of loaner. Years ago when I toasted my 3600 still under warranty the brick and mortar dealer offered a loaner (not a Denon) and I think they paid the shipping. However I paid full retail for the 3600.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevekaden* /forum/post/13472854
> 
> 
> Okay, I just can not ready 234 pages of commentary. I've been a Denon receiver guy for a while, 2805, 3805, and now considering 3808. I have an HD-XA2, Panny DMP ?30 BluRay on the way, Mythos ST based speakers, pair of Infinity SWs - and love good audio. Also have external xm receiver (a portable), Laser disc, SACD via a Denon 3910. DISH DVR receiver, Sony SXRD RPTV, Harmony 880 remote.
> 
> 
> I know this is a silly question to ask in this particular forum...but is there any reason I shouldn't get the 3808 and consider something else? (oh, can't be any taller than the 3808). And, any comments on buying from DakMart?



Marantz should be on your short list as well. But it's a little taller than the 3808, so if that's important, you're out of luck.


Denon has better Audyssey, but overall, I think Marantz has a *slight* edge in terms of sound quality.


But you can't update Marantz by yourself. In this age of HDMI, that was a deal breaker for me. Having owned 8001, bought 8002, then returned it for 3808, the ability to update FW is way up there.


Denon is tweakable to the nth degree. Marantz, no so much.


I also have Pioneer 82TX and it's OK, but I prefer Denon/Marantz over the Pioneer gear.


But do yourself a favor and ditch the 880 for URC's MX900 line. I can't STAND those silly button layout on the 880!!!


All in all, I don't think you'll go wrong with 3808 (or Marantz if FW update and size is not a big issue for you)


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473828
> 
> 
> Thanks I thought for a second I was crazy. My friend was telling me I was going to burn up my receiver using it for everything including tv viewing.



Obviously missing the point of AVR


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13473780
> 
> 
> Moose,
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I did buy it from a big box store, 6th ave., just like a lot of others on this forum. I called them today hoping that they would replace the unit, but I am around 20 days past the 30 day return policy. The claimed that if they took it back, they wouldn't be able to return to Denon for credit. They would have to repair it on their own, and sell it as refurbished.
> 
> 
> They gave me their return policy up front, so I can't blame 6th ave. I have the name of the CEO of D&M holdings, the company that owns Denon, Marantz, etc., and I plan on writing him a letter. Don't know that it will do any good, but I'm going to give it a shot. Hoping I can get credit for the shipping, a new 3808, or something.
> 
> 
> I had seen something in the manual about them being able to look at my unit through the internet. Does Denon do this, or only Custom Installers? I explained my issue to the lady at Denon, and she was very quick to say just send it back. Didn't even offer a suggestion to try. Maybe I've already tried everything they can do over the phone. At first she said that it was a firmware issue, but I told her that I updated to the most recent fw 3 weeks ago, and everything was fine until a couple of days ago. She said send it to NJ.
> 
> 
> I guess I'll suck it up and send it back, but the CEO of D&M will continue to hear from me until I at least get my $60 back. I know it's only $60, but to me it's the principle of the thing.



I too bought my Denon from 6th ave. If I was having problems I probably would push for the $60.00 as well just like you said it's the principle of the matter. They should stand by their product without having to fork out more money for a product that should last at least 8-10 years (of course that has been the combined number of years in my past two receivers both Onkyo's which is why I switched).


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473828
> 
> 
> Thanks I thought for a second I was crazy. My friend was telling me I was going to burn up my receiver using it for everything including tv viewing.



these days, I don't think it will matter if you leave it on 24hours a day. But I do have a laptop cooler running under my SA8300HD DVR and I have a "almost silent" PC fan running on top of the Denon.


No matter the specs, electronic equipment will last longer if you can help lower the operating temperature.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13473947
> 
> 
> these days, I don't think it will matter if you leave it on 24hours a day. But I do have a laptop cooler running under my SA8300HD DVR and I have a "almost silent" PC fan running on top of the Denon.
> 
> 
> No matter the specs, electronic equipment will last longer if you can help lower the operating temperature.



I have the same. A whisper quiet fan top of the receiver. Although the 3808 runs cooler then my 3600.


Using one of these on the 3808:

http://www.buyextras.com/cacofankit1o.html 


along with a temp sensor reporting changes 24/7 to a home automation controller which turns the fan on and off.


The fan a good idea having the receiver in a cabinet with 4-5 inch clearence top of the receiver.


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13473960
> 
> 
> I have the same. A whisper quiet fan top of the receiver. Although the 3808 runs cooler then my 3600.
> 
> 
> Using one of these on the 3808:
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/cacofankit1o.html
> 
> 
> along with a temp sensor reporting changes 24/7 to a home automation controller which turns the fan on and off.
> 
> 
> The fan a good idea having the receiver in a cabinet with 4-5 inch clearence top of the receiver.



I am in the midst of adding two Scythe 120mm fans to my cabinet. I also have a Tivo Series 3 in the same side of a closed cabinet. I keep the front door of the cabinet open until I add the fans. I was wondering if that product from buyextra really worked so thanks for that.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13474055
> 
> 
> I am in the midst of adding two Scythe 120mm fans to my cabinet. I was wondering if that product from buyextra really worked so thanks for that.



Someone posted the buyextra fan on some forum and I was wondering the same thing







Works good so far. I didn't feel like messing with the cabinet for now. Had a rather large A/C electronic cooling fan top of my 3600 in the same cabinet. It was loud when it turned on!


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13474093
> 
> 
> Someone posted the buyextra fan on some forum and I was wondering the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works good so far. I didn't feel like messing with the cabinet for now. Had a rather large A/C electronic cooling fan top of my 3600 in the same cabinet. It was loud when it turned on!



Here is the link to my cabinet and we bought it not for the functional value but because my wife thinks it's pretty. So now i get to put holes in it to keep my AV equipment cool.

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=994&f=12147 


I was also looking at this product on buyextra

http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13474161
> 
> 
> Here is the link to my cabinet and we bought it not for the functional value but because my wife thinks it's pretty. So now i get to put holes in it to keep my AV equipment cool.
> 
> http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=994&f=12147
> 
> 
> I was also looking at this product on buyextra
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html



Actually thought I bought this fan your looking at from buyextra but got the other.


My cabinet is custom built, large and not easily movable to install fans in the back. Probably a better solution to install exhaust fans in the cabinet. Or use both fan top of the receiver and cabinet exhaust fans.


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473163
> 
> 
> This is my first Denon. I just have one question does everyone use the Denon for their everyday tv viewing as well. My old receivers I only used to turn on when playing movies or music. I also did it on occasion for football games, but with the HDMI connections my Denon is on all the time???




Well, I am not everyone but I do use my 3808 for regular TV view via HDMI to a Samsung 5271


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473163
> 
> 
> This is my first Denon. I just have one question does everyone use the Denon for their everyday tv viewing as well. My old receivers I only used to turn on when playing movies or music. I also did it on occasion for football games, but with the HDMI connections my Denon is on all the time???



There's not a lot of shows (at least what I watch) with audio good enough to make it worth firing up my system. So I have the HDMI from my DirecTV HD-DVR going to my 3808 for shows with good sound and I have the component and analog audio going directly to my Sony 36XS955 for everything else. Either way I get HD picture. Also, it makes it easier on the technically challenged wife.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Great link guys on the cooling fans..


What are the Dimensions in inches 130 x 101 x 17.8mm ?


HH


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13476475
> 
> 
> Great link guys on the cooling fans..
> 
> 
> What are the Dimensions in inches 130 x 101 x 17.8mm ?
> 
> 
> HH



This converts to:


5.12 inches x 3.97 inches x .7 inches


----------



## Talons55

You guys should take a look at Active Thermal Management http://www.activethermal.com/ . They make cooling solutions for A/V gear and since discovering them at CEDIA 3 years ago, we use them on any of our installs that require a cooling/ventilating solution. They may bit a bit pricey, but they have some interesting solutions.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talons55* /forum/post/13476927
> 
> 
> You guys should take a look at Active Thermal Management http://www.activethermal.com/ . They make cooling solutions for A/V gear and since discovering them at CEDIA 3 years ago, we use them on any of our installs that require a cooling/ventilating solution. They may bit a bit pricey, but they have some interesting solutions.



I had checked these out. Wanted to draw air through the receiver with fan on top. Didn't see one of those available from activethermal. They do make some interesting products.


----------



## Talons55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13476966
> 
> 
> I had checked these out. Wanted to draw air through the receiver with fan on top. Didn't see one of those available from activethermal. They do make some interesting products.



The Cool-It II wouldn't do the trick for you? I think it blows as opposed to draws air but I'm not sure if it's reversible. Also, the Cool-Plate blows air up through the receiver.


----------



## RichNY

I have been comparing the pq on my Samsung 6187 with an SA 8300hd connected via hdmi to my 3808 via hdmi to the sammy, vs the 8300hd via component directly to the sammy (I switch the inputs on the sammy to compare).

There is a noticable difference in picture quality - is it better/worse, maybe not, just different.

There seems to be a color saturation and brightness difference (8300 via component to sammy is more saturated/bright.

I have the pq settings on the 3808 set at neutral. Since both signals emanate from the 8300hd - there is no difference there. Of course, the other variable is that the 8300 is hooked up via component to the sammy.

Of course, the other possibility is that the sammy handles inputs from hdmi differently than component.

The only other test that I can try (havent gotten around to it) is to output my PS3 via component to the Sammy vs. the HDMI which also goes through the 3808.

It seems that the 3808 impacts the video signal.; have there been any tests of signal input/output via hdmi/3808, benchmarks, etc.

Comments?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/13475779
> 
> 
> There's not a lot of shows (at least what I watch) with audio good enough to make it worth firing up my system. So I have the HDMI from my DirecTV HD-DVR going to my 3808 for shows with good sound and I have the component and analog audio going directly to my Sony 36XS955 for everything else. Either way I get HD picture. Also, it makes it easier on the technically challenged wife.



Yeah, but then don't you have to keep the TV sound activated, in which case you'll be getting two audio sources at the same time when you choose to get sound from the AVR? Also, don't you have to flip inputs on the TV?


----------



## ecstasteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13473518
> 
> 
> Just to update everyone on my issues, I called Denon and they want me to send the 3808 back for repair.
> 
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking a $1600 receiver that is less than 2 months old should not have issues like this? I am worried that I might have a lemon on my hands.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any experience with sending one of these in for repair? I'd almost like to demand a brand new one, but I don't think they'll go for that. To top it all off, they want me to pay shipping to get the 40 pound monster up to them in NJ. Seems a bit ridiculous to me; buy an expensive receiver 2 months ago and then I pay to ship it back when it doesn't work? Crazy in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Hoping somebody out there has something good to say about sending one in for repair. They suggested that I next day it to make sure it is safe. Looking at blowing $60 to send it back.
> 
> 
> Needed to vent; feel much better now.




Urg I just set my 3808ci up on monday (from 6ave). Everything worked great Monday but Tuesday night after a few hours it started having problems displaying video when switching sources. hitting the same source button again would sometimes kick it into displaying re-seating the hdmi out would sometimes work. Same problem on restart.


The unit was not hot as it has good ventilation.

Connected via HDMI are an xbox elite and PS3

Connected via component & optical is a moxi cable box


outputting to my 2 or 3 year old panasonic plasma 50" 7UK (if i remember right) ... the 720p one.


YARGH!!!! it was so sweet Monday & the thought of sending it back just makes me cry







if it keeps screwing up I'll probably just return it and buy one locally.. damn shame.. saved a ton at 6ave. I suppose i shouldn't put the cart before the horse though.. finger crossed a software update that "fixes" it!


----------



## aaronwt

Try different cables to see if that helps.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13477175
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then don't you have to keep the TV sound activated, in which case you'll be getting two audio sources at the same time when you choose to get sound from the AVR? Also, don't you have to flip inputs on the TV?



Yes, but I don't mind. The HDMI goes from the 3808 to video 7 and the component from the DirecTV box goes to video 6. The other inputs are set to none or off (I don't remember what Sony calls it) so I don't have to scroll through all 7 inputs.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473925
> 
> 
> I too bought my Denon from 6th ave. If I was having problems I probably would push for the $60.00 as well just like you said it's the principle of the matter. They should stand by their product without having to fork out more money for a product that should last at least 8-10 years (of course that has been the combined number of years in my past two receivers both Onkyo's which is why I switched).



YG,


I sent the receiver back today, next day air through FedEx. $65.00 was the charge. I also sent a letter, next day, to the Chairman of the Board / CEO of D&M holdings asking for a new receiver rather than them repairing my defective unit. I know he probably won't even read the letter (people at that level generally have people to read their mail for them), I'm hoping that it at least finds the hands of one of their VPs who can do something. I told them that my old Yamaha receiver lasted for eight years, and probably could have kept kicking for a while longer had I not retired it.


At this point, I'm willing to let them respond appropriately. I may be stupid, but I am optimistic that if my letter gets in the right hands, they will make this issue right for me.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Talons55* /forum/post/13477104
> 
> 
> The Cool-It II wouldn't do the trick for you? I think it blows as opposed to draws air but I'm not sure if it's reversible. Also, the Cool-Plate blows air up through the receiver.



Looks intriguing. Perhaps I'll give them a shout when the buyextras fan stops working.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13479362
> 
> 
> I know he probably won't even read the letter (people at that level generally have people to read their mail for them), I'm hoping that it at least finds the hands of one of their VPs who can do something.



Maybe the CEO's executive secretary will have mercy on your soul


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecstasteve* /forum/post/13478364
> 
> 
> Urg I just set my 3808ci up on monday (from 6ave). Everything worked great Monday but Tuesday night after a few hours it started having problems displaying video when switching sources. hitting the same source button again would sometimes kick it into displaying re-seating the hdmi out would sometimes work. Same problem on restart.
> 
> 
> The unit was not hot as it has good ventilation.
> 
> Connected via HDMI are an xbox elite and PS3
> 
> Connected via component & optical is a moxi cable box
> 
> 
> outputting to my 2 or 3 year old panasonic plasma 50" 7UK (if i remember right) ... the 720p one.
> 
> 
> YARGH!!!! it was so sweet Monday & the thought of sending it back just makes me cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it keeps screwing up I'll probably just return it and buy one locally.. damn shame.. saved a ton at 6ave. I suppose i shouldn't put the cart before the horse though.. finger crossed a software update that "fixes" it!



I would think your problem may be different than mine, but who knows. My advice is send the thing back as quick as you can. Check the cables first as was suggested, but if it's not perfect, get a new one.


I was a little bit past the 30 day return period, so there's nothing they will do at 6th ave. Don't wait around; consider yourself lucky that it's happening in the first 30 days. Mine was perfect for the first month and a half, and then it stopped displaying video at all.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13479541
> 
> 
> Maybe the CEO's executive secretary will have mercy on your soul



Let's hope!


You find out a lot about a company when things go wrong. Some do anything to insure your business in the future, and some do anything they can to make things difficult. In the end, they (CEOs) are all looking to make the bottom line strong, and having unhappy customers will kill the financials in the long run. Unhappy customers tend to frequent sites like this, and negative word of mouth can cost them sales in the future.


As I said, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt until proven wrong. Let's see how Denon responds when things go wrong.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13464505
> 
> 
> The 3808 can play music server and Internet radio to Zone 2 or Zone 3 not just the main zone. The stop stream button is used if not playing in any zone.



Hey Captavs-

I thought the Z2 & Z3 had limitations of only analog input/output, but it sounds like that is not the case. I'm only running 5.1 in the main area and was hoping to use the last 2 amps for patio speakers AND enjoy the internet radio & media sharing outside. So this is possible?


----------



## McGoogan

I have yet to update my firmware, still on 1.57.

Is there anyone who has made this update still regretting the update to 1.69??


I've seen it posted that the bass sounds more full or natural and the web interface might be faster. Just hate to re-tweak everything and lose the internet radio presets. Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13480526
> 
> 
> Hey Captavs-
> 
> I thought the Z2 & Z3 had limitations of only analog input/output, but it sounds like that is not the case. I'm only running 5.1 in the main area and was hoping to use the last 2 amps for patio speakers AND enjoy the internet radio & media sharing outside. So this is possible?



Yes, I have 5.1 setup and have speakers wired to zone 2 terminals on my patio and the NET/USB plays fine. I can also play CD's from my Denon 5 disk CD changer connected via digital coax PCM signal. Don't really use the CD changer much anymore having the music server.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13480820
> 
> 
> I have yet to update my firmware, still on 1.57.
> 
> Is there anyone who has made this update still regretting the update to 1.69??
> 
> 
> I've seen it posted that the bass sounds more full or natural and the web interface might be faster. Just hate to re-tweak everything and lose the internet radio presets. Thanks



I don't regret updating to 1.69 firmware at all. Still bugs to be fixed though as noted in the firmware tracking thread. There were more things fixed once you get through the update process and re-tweak.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH13* /forum/post/13479912
> 
> 
> Let's hope!
> 
> 
> You find out a lot about a company when things go wrong. Some do anything to insure your business in the future, and some do anything they can to make things difficult. In the end, they (CEOs) are all looking to make the bottom line strong, and having unhappy customers will kill the financials in the long run. Unhappy customers tend to frequent sites like this, and negative word of mouth can cost them sales in the future.
> 
> 
> As I said, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt until proven wrong. Let's see how Denon responds when things go wrong.



Very true.


I was surprised recently upon contacting Comcast's corporate office how responsive and accommodating they were resolving a problem.


----------



## Dan P.

Has anyone experienced the DTS-MA bitstream "bomb" in this thread?...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620 


I want to pair up the 3808 with a 3800 and bitstream DTS-MA. I'm getting ready to buy the gear and would really like to know for sure that Denon is not affected as the issue seems to indicate (apparently only Onyko and Yamaha are affected). Thanks.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/13481440
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced the DTS-MA bitstream "bomb" in this thread?...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620
> 
> 
> I want to pair up the 3808 with a 3800 and bitstream DTS-MA. I'm getting ready to buy the gear and would really like to know for sure that Denon is not affected as the issue seems to indicate (apparently only Onyko and Yamaha are affected). Thanks.



Denon AVR's are not effected by this.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13480526
> 
> 
> Hey Captavs-
> 
> I thought the Z2 & Z3 had limitations of only analog input/output, but it sounds like that is not the case. I'm only running 5.1 in the main area and was hoping to use the last 2 amps for patio speakers AND enjoy the internet radio & media sharing outside. So this is possible?



I think the analog-only limit for Zone2/3 is in the video, not the audio. Zone2 (don't have a Zone3 here) definitly plays the internet radio and CD sources just fine.


----------



## ErnieW

3808 won't accept HDMI from 3910:

I've just bought a 3808, and was hoping to use it with my 3910 and 2500 via HDMI.

The HDMI from the 2500 works great through the 3808, but the 3808 refuses to recognize HDMI from my 3910, no matter if it is 480p or 1080i.

Has anyone else had this problem, and is there a solution?

Thanks.

--Ernie


----------



## scientest

I'm another person who's using the 3808 for regular TV viewing. My wife wonders why I have the Den set up to default to complete surround sound since the majority of the use is the kids watching cartoons (constantly) and the system she uses most in the living room defaults to not using the surround sound set upin that room (cheaper, older Yamaha). I told her cartoons sound great in surround sound, I didn't see much use for Oprah in surround sound. I'm still living.










For those who may have missed it there's a post some on cooling solutions here Add Cooling Fan to A/V Cabinet that goes over many of the issues discussed here. Among other things, the SilenX IXA-FCEX is discussed there, it's basically a cheap (price and quality wise) fan controller with a wall wart that controls up to four 12 volt PC type fans that lets you build DIY solutions pretty easily.


----------



## k3fallout

*EDIT 2(Refer to this part of post)*: Alright I guess I got dramatic over nothing. Seems that I got worked over nothing. I was playing the music in mp3 format forgot to realize it was compressed so that could've been why I was hearing what I was hearing. After tuning into Internet radio, THEN I heard what I was looking for so it throws my first paragraph out of the question.


So instead, let me revamp. Generally, how do you guys play your mp3's? I upload all of them on my PS3 but for some reason I can't get Restorer to work, but i think it only works on net/usb.


*original post*

Hey guys. Wonder if any could help with my problem. My set up right now is the 3808 and Onix Rocket 850's,250's,and RSC200. I read that there was some lack of bass because of the receiver's room EQ. I currently set it as OFF and while it helped a little I'm still not getting that 'punchy' bass that I was hoping for. I feel it a bit while watching movies but I'm not getting anything when watching music. I do not have a sub, but supposedly the 850's are supposed to have them built in. Can anyone help me out? I'm not exactly the audiophile or a basshead so even if a novice like me can complain about it then it doesn't seem right. Thanks.


----------



## tyvias

Is it possible to render the 3808's Amplifier to an off state. I'll be using it primarily as a preamp to my outlaw audio multichannel amp. The manual is not horribly clear on this. Thanks.


----------



## pierrebnh

doesn't using the preouts accomplish this?


not sure I understand your question...


----------



## mjovic

Does anybody know if the rear AC outlets cut off when the receiver is turned off? I would like to use it to power a fan, but would only want the fan running when the unit is turned on. Thanks!


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjovic* /forum/post/13486867
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the rear AC outlets cut off when the receiver is turned off? I would like to use it to power a fan, but would only want the fan running when the unit is turned on. Thanks!



At least one of them does. I do exactly this...


----------



## _Noah_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13487007
> 
> 
> At least one of them does. I do exactly this...



Do you have it in an enclosed stand? My PS3 runs warmer than my Denon, I wouldn't think it would even need a fan.


----------



## mjovic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Noah_* /forum/post/13487043
> 
> 
> Do you have it in an enclosed stand? My PS3 runs warmer than my Denon, I wouldn't think it would even need a fan.



Yes it is in the top shelf of an enclosed entertainment console with only a narrow slit cut out of the rear to accept cabling. The unit indeed gets extremely hot after only a couple hours of use to the point where I can feel the top of the cabinet get warm and it's 1-1/4" thick solid quartersawn white oak! I found a fan online that will work beautifully albeit a bit pricey.

http://www.hometheatercooling.com/purchase.html


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Noah_* /forum/post/13487043
> 
> 
> Do you have it in an enclosed stand? My PS3 runs warmer than my Denon, I wouldn't think it would even need a fan.



It's in a pretty tight space, maybe 2" of clearance above the unit. I actually run it with two 120mm Zalman fans on top sucking air out. I've got a third fan on the DVR since that's the other thing that seems to get hot. The Denon wasn't getting real hot without the fans, but I prefer to play it safe.


See my post about 7 previous for the fan controller I use. The wall wart on it is plugged straight into the back of the Denon, the controller is accessible near the back of the Denon if need be, the LED's on it are bright so I try to keep it hidden away a little.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13480820
> 
> 
> I have yet to update my firmware, still on 1.57.
> 
> Is there anyone who has made this update still regretting the update to 1.69??
> 
> 
> I've seen it posted that the bass sounds more full or natural and the web interface might be faster. Just hate to re-tweak everything and lose the internet radio presets. Thanks



Hmm. I didn't have to re-tweak. I didn't check every setting. But, a number of the ones that I noticed while scrolling through the menu looked unchanged to me.


Does a FW update usually wipe out all user settings?


----------



## outlikealight

I would not take anymore audio advice from that friend. Everything goes through my 3808. My 3805 had everything run through it for 4 years and never had a hiccup.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13473828
> 
> 
> Thanks I thought for a second I was crazy. My friend was telling me I was going to burn up my receiver using it for everything including tv viewing.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjovic* /forum/post/13486867
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the rear AC outlets cut off when the receiver is turned off? I would like to use it to power a fan, but would only want the fan running when the unit is turned on. Thanks!



Yes, it does.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjovic* /forum/post/13486867
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the rear AC outlets cut off when the receiver is turned off? I would like to use it to power a fan, but would only want the fan running when the unit is turned on. Thanks!




Yes they do. I use one outlet to turn a couple of fans on and off with the receiver. One fan is for my 3808 and the other is for my VP50pro.


----------



## mtsag

Hi everyone,


I need urgent speaker advice! I have to opportunity to get the B&W 685 Theater System, consisting of two B&W 685 fronts, two 686 surrounds, an HTM62 center and an ASW608 sub, for 100 euros more that the KEF 3005 SE that I currently have on order. Should I go for it? Are the B&W's a good match for the 3808? Unfortunately, where I live (Crete, Greece) there's no option to audition the speakers, so I'm relying on user and magazine reviews. Please help!!


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## cydog3

I just picked up the Denon 2500BTCI and was wondering if its ok to put it on top of my 3808CI or is that would cause heat problems.


I have space next to my AVR but just like how it looks on top of it.


Thanks in advance


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/13489842
> 
> 
> I just picked up the Denon 2500BTCI and was wondering if its ok to put it on top of my 3808CI or is that would cause heat problems.
> 
> 
> I have space next to my AVR but just like how it looks on top of it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



The 3808 doesn't get very hot but I still would not recommend placing the 2500 on top of it. The 2500 is a substantial piece and could hinder the airflow of the 3808. Insufficient ventilation could shorten the lifespan of your AVR.


Just my .02


----------



## cydog3

lrstevens421

Thanks that what I thought which is why I figured to ask. What about the 3808 on top of the 2500? Ventilation on the 2500 is on the sides not the top


or I can stop being so damn picky and leave it beside it lol


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/13490046
> 
> 
> lrstevens421
> 
> Thanks that what I thought which is why I figured to ask. What about the 3808 on top of the 2500? Ventilation on the 2500 is on the sides not the top
> 
> 
> or I can stop being so damn picky and leave it beside it lol



I would probably just leave it side by side. The 3808 weighs 39 lbs, the chasis on the 2500 is very strong but who knows how it will react/bend over time.


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13490222
> 
> 
> I would probably just leave it side by side. The 3808 weighs 39 lbs, the chasis on the 2500 is very strong but who knows how it will react/bend over time.



Thanks again for your time


----------



## ThePlungerMan

This was three days ago in the 2808 htread


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13473804
> 
> 
> I just returned my 705 today and swapped it for a 988. Other than the more money i had to spend i'm thrilled at no lip sync, probably why CC is selling them at 650 a 150 drop in price.
> 
> I asked the gal at CC if she could squeeze the manager for a discount. He took off 100. After that i asked her, do i still get the 75 dollar gift card CC is offering on there site. She said yes.
> 
> So got a deal of some sort off the 1199 list. I was to scared to buy from Amazon. No returns,,, send back defected in 7 days. 15 25 percent restocking fees. ouch.
> 
> Hooked it up and played several scenes and some music that i used on the 705. Noticeable improvement. Better sounding, more juice,,, clear and much louder,,, AND NO LIP SYNC ISSUES. Set up was kinda easy because of just having to set up the other one.
> 
> I could notice a marked improvement on the video upscale of my tivo feed. Not an OMG, but a happy enough feeling for the extra money spent.
> 
> All in all, with the choices and price points we are dealing with here,, and all the research on receivers i did here on this great site,, with great posters,,,,, i 'm happy with this purchase. AGAIN,,,NO LIP SYNC ISSUES. YEAH!!!!!
> 
> I cant believe i almost decided to put up with that, after three weeks it seemed OK but last night i was like man sounds are late, it was bugging me, only had a few days left to return. glad i did for the 988.



Then today, this...

After more in depth research on the Denon and knowing i wanted to keep it,, i came across the 3808 for 500 off msrp at 6ave, the 2808 was 3hundred off. i decided, maybe to quickly, to go for the 3808. They (6ave) get a lot of good talk around here. Just a FYI for a noob like me.

Thanks for everything


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/13490768
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your time



No problem







, I can understand what you're going through, they would look cool stacked







.


----------



## tyvias

got my answer in another forum, supposedly using the preouts does not entirely cut the amp out. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Browninggold

I have a Klipsch 12" sub connected to my 3808 through the SW pre-out and the sub is always showing it is on. Blue light on SW is on. With previous set-up SW would show the red indicator light which would be off. What can I do to have the sub turn off, do I need to shut down the A/V, currently I just leave it in standby mode. I was just wondering if this would hurt the SW at all with it on all the time. Curious about over heating the SW. Thanks


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13481091
> 
> 
> Yes, I have 5.1 setup and have speakers wired to zone 2 terminals on my patio and the NET/USB plays fine. I can also play CD's from my Denon 5 disk CD changer connected via digital coax PCM signal. Don't really use the CD changer much anymore having the music server.



Very happy to hear that. Prior to my 3808 was using a speaker splitter off the 'fronts' on an older Denon for our patio dining. Could definately hear the volume drop when the patio speakers were turned on. Now I'll have 260W and Internet Radio. Love this receiver. Cant imagine what my next Denon will be like in about 10 years.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13487252
> 
> 
> Hmm. I didn't have to re-tweak. I didn't check every setting. But, a number of the ones that I noticed while scrolling through the menu looked unchanged to me.
> 
> 
> Does a FW update usually wipe out all user settings?



I read on this thread and the fw thread that some have had that issue.

Those could have been exceptions, cause dont think that is normally the

case. I will most likely update this weekend, incase I need to set back

up. Thanks for your post.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13495282
> 
> 
> Very happy to hear that. Prior to my 3808 was using a speaker splitter off the 'fronts' on an older Denon for our patio dining. Could definately hear the volume drop when the patio speakers were turned on. Now I'll have 260W and Internet Radio. Love this receiver. Cant imagine what my next Denon will be like in about 10 years.



I was doing the same thing with a splitter off the fronts using my older Denon. I to am quite pleased with the new features and sound quality. Perhaps in years to come the HDMI 'copy protection' will be scraped.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13489429
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I need urgent speaker advice! I have to opportunity to get the B&W 685 Theater System, consisting of two B&W 685 fronts, two 686 surrounds, an HTM62 center and an ASW608 sub, for 100 euros more that the KEF 3005 SE that I currently have on order. Should I go for it? Are the B&W's a good match for the 3808? Unfortunately, where I live (Crete, Greece) there's no option to audition the speakers, so I'm relying on user and magazine reviews. Please help!!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Anyone? Please?


----------



## LeeDempsey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13489429
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I need urgent speaker advice! I have to opportunity to get the B&W 685 Theater System, consisting of two B&W 685 fronts, two 686 surrounds, an HTM62 center and an ASW608 sub, for 100 euros more that the KEF 3005 SE that I currently have on order. Should I go for it? Are the B&W's a good match for the 3808? Unfortunately, where I live (Crete, Greece) there's no option to audition the speakers, so I'm relying on user and magazine reviews. Please help!!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Yiasou Mikalis!


I can't speak directly to the 685's, but I have B&W DM603S3's as my front speakers with my 3808. I feel that the B&W 6- series speakers mate very well with the 3808 (although the B&W owner's group would say that they mate better with Rotel equipment). Since I'm only using the receiver in a 5.1 setup I've biamped the 603's using the 3808's assignable amp channels, using Analysis Plus Clear Oval cables. The speakers are about 10 feet apart, with about a 15 degree toe-in. The imaging is amazing, with a very wide soundstage that extends at least 3 feet beyond the speakers. In Pure Direct mode with Audyssey turned OFF the midrange is just a little bit recessed; vocals in the center appear to come from behind the speaker plane, but with Audyssey turned ON vocals really jump out and appear to be coming from about a foot in front of the speaker plane. The center imaging is so precise that when my system is in 2-channel mode my friends can't believe that the center channel speaker is not turned on!


Prior to buying my 3808 I had the 603's paired with a Denon 2805 (which is still going strong in my second system). The sound of that combination was a little darker, but still very pleasing.


So I would definitely recommend the pairing of B&W speakers and the Denon AVRs. Hope this helps.


Regards,


Lee

Denon AVR-3808ci

Denon DVD-3910

Denon AVR-2805

Denon AH-D1000 headphones


----------



## Infominister

I can't say that Paradigm Reference or Signature speakers are the _best_ possible match with the AVR 3808CI, but that's my combo' and I'm very pleased with it. They happen to be in the same price category as B&W. Also, I believe Stereophile magazine did a review not too long ago that involved Denon equipment paired with Paradigm speakers and it was very favorable.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13497984
> 
> 
> I was doing the same thing with a splitter off the fronts using my older Denon. I to am quite pleased with the new features and sound quality. Perhaps in years to come the HDMI 'copy protection' will be scraped.



Good point, cause then maybe we could still utilize the benefits of HDMI hook-up and not loose Video Select.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/13494430
> 
> 
> I have a Klipsch 12" sub connected to my 3808 through the SW pre-out and the sub is always showing it is on. Blue light on SW is on. With previous set-up SW would show the red indicator light which would be off. What can I do to have the sub turn off, do I need to shut down the A/V, currently I just leave it in standby mode. I was just wondering if this would hurt the SW at all with it on all the time. Curious about over heating the SW. Thanks



bump


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13499441
> 
> 
> I can't say that Paradigm Reference or Signature speakers are the _best_ possible match with the AVR 3808CI, but that's my combo' and I'm very pleased with it. They happen to be in the same price category as B&W. Also, I believe Stereophile magazine did a review not too long ago that involved Denon equipment paired with Paradigm speakers and it was very favorable.



- I have Paradigm Studio 60v.3, 40v.3 and CC-470 paired with the 3808ci and I haven't had any issues with this combo. I was previously using the Marantz SR-7400 and the 3808ci is a definite increase in sound quality over the Marantz.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/13494430
> 
> 
> I have a Klipsch 12" sub connected to my 3808 through the SW pre-out and the sub is always showing it is on. Blue light on SW is on. With previous set-up SW would show the red indicator light which would be off. What can I do to have the sub turn off, do I need to shut down the A/V, currently I just leave it in standby mode. I was just wondering if this would hurt the SW at all with it on all the time. Curious about over heating the SW. Thanks



- The subwoofer should be fine. Does it have an auto-on function that is not working? I have a SVS 20-39PCi that turns off when there is no LFE. I never turn off my 3808ci and my SVS will always go into "OFF" when there is no LFE for a few minutes.


----------



## Snausy

I have a new question for you fellow 3808ci owners. I got mine about a month ago and LOVE it! I've been running 5.1 great til now but I just added two more speakers on the back wall for 7.1...


I've configured them for 7.1 in "amp" settings and they are plugged into "back speakers/zone2"...they configure correctly with audyssey, going through the test tones etc, but I can't get them to play any sounds at all with any source.


Is putting them in the "back speakers" plugs and setting the amp to run 7.1 correct?


I noticed that you can have surround A and B...should I be just using them in surround B for the back wall? Does 5.1 content play anything on the back wall speakers in a 7.1 setup?


If you have surround A and B...AND back wall surrounds wouldn't this be 9.1?


Bottom line is this: How do I get the back wall speakers setup correctly? Should they be set as "back wall" or "surround B"...I have them setup to "back surrounds" in the amp instead of zone2 but they won't play anything...even in multi channel bluray content from my PS3.


I need a little help please, I'm a total noob when it comes to setting up 7.1. I'm assuming that if I select "surround B" that they would play the exact same content as the Surround A speakers. But at least then they'd play SOMETHING...as it is(back surround) they play nothing at all nomatter what I do. Audyssey set them up right but other than audyssey I've never heard anything come out of them.


----------



## Browninggold

On the GUI go to the briefcase looking i-con and select 7.1 for amp assign. That should do it.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13500092
> 
> 
> - The subwoofer should be fine. Does it have an auto-on function that is not working? I have a SVS 20-39PCi that turns off when there is no LFE. I never turn off my 3808ci and my SVS will always go into "OFF" when there is no LFE for a few minutes.



Yes it has auto on/off but stays on...if it will not hurt the sub I will not worry about it. Don't know why it quit working though. Thanks tokerblue


----------



## Snausy

7.1 works with Dolby PL II cinema and Neo but NOT "Dolby Digital" content.


The back surrounds are plugged into "back surround/Zone 2 connections". They fire up just fine when it's not getting DOLBY DIGITAL content but that sucks because most of what I watch is DOLBY DIGITAL.


Would the backs get content in DOLBY DIGITAL content if I had them plugged into surround B instead of back suround aka zone 2?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13502998
> 
> 
> 7.1 works with Dolby PL II cinema and Neo but NOT "Dolby Digital" content.
> 
> 
> The back surrounds are plugged into "back surround/Zone 2 connections". They fire up just fine when it's not getting DOLBY DIGITAL content but that sucks because most of what I watch is DOLBY DIGITAL.
> 
> 
> Would the backs get content in DOLBY DIGITAL content if I had them plugged into surround B instead of back suround aka zone 2?



Surround B is for something else... you want Back surround.

Denon remembers what you were playing, so while playing something with Dolby Digital, go into the menu under surround back and switch it to IIx.


----------



## Snausy

Thanks Shamus...


Sorry I seem so new but I almost got it!










I found "SB channel out"...finally.


EDIT: AHA, ok I see what's going on now. Is "Dolby D + PL IIx" or "Dolby Digital EX" preferable for 5.1 content decoded to 7.1?


I can set it to matrix(dolby digital ex) as well as PL IIx...wonder if that's what I want? Thought that PL IIx is for 2 channel content.


----------



## aaronwt

I use PLIIx cinema for almost everything with my 3808. And it definitely works great with Broadcast DD 2.0 and DD 5.1.

It also works great with 5.1 from DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD and DTS-MA bitstreamed from my HD DVD and BD titles.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13503393
> 
> 
> I use PLIIx cinema for almost everything with my 3808. And it definitely works great with Broadcast DD 2.0 and DD 5.1.
> 
> It also works great with 5.1 from DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD and DTS-MA bitstreamed from my HD DVD and BD titles.



With DD+, TrueHD, etc. what is the PLIIX Cinemode actually doing? Is it just creating matrixed audio for the back surrounds or is it doing a conversion of all the channels to the PLIIX format?


fafner


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/13503801
> 
> 
> With DD+, TrueHD, etc. what is the PLIIX Cinemode actually doing? Is it just creating matrixed audio for the back surrounds or is it doing a conversion of all the channels to the PLIIX format?
> 
> 
> fafner



Good question, was wondering that myself.


----------



## knoxtn

If I plug my Playstation 3 into this via HDMI and then play an SACD - what will happen ?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13505057
> 
> 
> The PS3 sends SACD DSD, the Denon will accept DSD over hdmi and play it.



Most definitely *NOT*. The PS3 converts SACD to *PCM* and then sends it to the Denon.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13505176
> 
> 
> Most definitely *NOT*. The PS3 converts SACD to *PCM* and then sends it to the Denon.



Oops. I have no experience with the PS3 directly so I assumed it sent DSD via HDMI being a hdmi 1.3 device. I stand corrected.


So instead....The PS3 sends SACD via PCM. The PS3 accepts PCM over HDMI and plays it







.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knoxtn* /forum/post/13505044
> 
> 
> If I plug my Playstation 3 into this via HDMI and then play an SACD - what will happen ?



You'll hear music, but the SACD/DSD will be converted to PCM for playback.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13505806
> 
> 
> You'll hear music, but the SACD/DSD will be converted to PCM for playback.



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13506160
> 
> 
> Is that a bad thing?



I don't think it's a bad thing at all. I can't speak for the PS3's PCM conversion but I prefer the sound of my Oppo 980 converting SACD to PCM than letting the Denon decode the DSD signal, granted I'm still early in the expiremental process







.


From what I've read from other forum members the PS3 is an excellent SACD player, it should be a great match for the Denon. YMMV.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13506241
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a bad thing at all. I can't speak for the PS3's PCM conversion but I prefer the sound of my Oppo 980 converting SACD to PCM than letting the Denon decode the DSD signal, granted I'm still early in the expiremental process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> From what I've read from other forum members the PS3 is an excellent SACD player, it should be a great match for the Denon. YMMV.



I have my eye on the Oppo 983 for this purpose...does your Oppo 980 also convert DVDA to PCM over HDMI?


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13506330
> 
> 
> I have my eye on the Oppo 983 for this purpose...does your Oppo 980 also convert DVDA to PCM over HDMI?



I haven't tried any DVD-Audio discs yet, I only have two in my collection. I'll give it a shot tonight and report back.


----------



## knoxtn

I think the Playstation is the only Blu Ray player that also plays an SACD - but it outputs to HDMI 1.3


I don't have an HDMI receiver - but the SACD sound comes out of my plasma speakers.


There is also a digital out from my TV - I'll hook that up to my conventional receiver and see if I get multi-channel.


I asked the Best Buy "geek" if the Denon would play the Playstation as multi-channel and he was lost in space (didn't know what I was talking about).


----------



## Albertane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13506160
> 
> 
> Is that a bad thing?



Hrm. I wish I could explain the difference between DSD and PCM. I'm really hoping someone here can.


In short though, yes, that's a bad thing.


Odds are though, that your source material originated or was converted to PCM at some point already so it won't matter. You're also probably not using Direct or Pure Direct mode, so it will be converted to PCM anyway.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albertane* /forum/post/13509675
> 
> 
> Hrm. I wish I could explain the difference between DSD and PCM. I'm really hoping someone here can.
> 
> 
> In short though, yes, that's a bad thing.
> 
> 
> Odds are though, that your source material originated or was converted to PCM at some point already so it won't matter. You're also probably not using Direct or Pure Direct mode, so it will be converted to PCM anyway.



The short answer is that DSD has inherently more resolution than PCM and thus a conversion implies loss.


Whether it's significant -even assuming preservation from recording session to distribution- is up for debate.


----------



## shokhead

I was wondering because the Yamaha C961 DVD changer plays SACD through the HDMI and its PCM.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Stream_Digital


----------



## knoxtn

It is definately PCM


THere's actually a web site for this


http://www.ps3sacd.com/faq.html


----------



## dloose

The recording outputs on the 3808 are a bit crippled IMHO. I have a DISH PVR622 connected to the 3808 via HDMI. From the Denon to a DVR I've tried composite and S-video out from the "DVR Out" jacks and no video. Audio is OK. This is because there is no downconversion from HDMI to S-Video; in fact on page 83 the manual indicates that for recording the input and output connections must match. Pretty easy to set up PVR to DVR directly, but it's too bad the Denon can't do this switching. Other than the main remote, this is a terrific AVR.


----------



## jsbtn

I finally decided to take the embrace BD and purchased a PS3 40gb to go along with my 3808ci and HP 5880n HDTV. However, I've had difficulty with the setup. Obviously, I would prefer to connect the PS3 to the 3808ci via HDMI which is then connected via HDMI to my TV. This would allow 1080p video and the best audio.


The problem is that when I connect the PS3 through the 3808ci, my TV cannot resolve the 1080p signal. I only get a flashing red screen. This is true whether I have the 3808's upscaling turned on or off. If I connect the PS3 directly to my TV via HDMI, it handles the 1080p signal from the PS3 without issue.


What is happening inside the 3808ci that is creating a 1080p signal that my TV cannot handle?


----------



## dgersic

Some people were trying to get some other kids' game working, and came up empty, so I'm not hopeful here, but I'm trying to get a Konami "My First Dance Dance Revolution" working with the AVR3808. This thing has two RCA plug connectors on it, one white (audio) and one yellow (video).


I'm using S-Video out from the 3808 to the TV.


I was hoping, initially, to just use the V.Aux inputs on the front. No dice. I get sound, but no video; just grey static.


My second attempt was routing it through the VCR. The VCR itself works fine, and is connected via component to the AVR3808. It has a set of external component inputs. Again, doesn't work, got sound, but no video.


So has anybody else figured out what to plug one of these video game things in to that will generate a signal that the 3808 can handle?


----------



## 4i2fly

Is it possible to play songs and/or playlist from Tversity GUI on the computer rather than working it through the NET/SUB menu from 3808? I appreciate your feedbck...

Thanks


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsbtn* /forum/post/13513395
> 
> 
> I finally decided to take the embrace BD and purchased a PS3 40gb to go along with my 3808ci and HP 5880n HDTV. However, I've had difficulty with the setup. Obviously, I would prefer to connect the PS3 to the 3808ci via HDMI which is then connected via HDMI to my TV. This would allow 1080p video and the best audio.
> 
> 
> The problem is that when I connect the PS3 through the 3808ci, my TV cannot resolve the 1080p signal. I only get a flashing red screen. This is true whether I have the 3808's upscaling turned on or off. If I connect the PS3 directly to my TV via HDMI, it handles the 1080p signal from the PS3 without issue.
> 
> 
> What is happening inside the 3808ci that is creating a 1080p signal that my TV cannot handle?



I have a PS3 connected to my 3808 and the output is to a Mitsubishi HC4900 projector. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## normand

Hi all,


I plugged my WII into component HDP in back of my 3808, but i just can't seem to get audio when plugging into the analog audio red and white HDP. Why? what do i have to do in order to get audio playback from 3808?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13513818
> 
> 
> Some people were trying to get some other kids' game working, and came up empty, so I'm not hopeful here, but I'm trying to get a Konami "My First Dance Dance Revolution" working with the AVR3808. This thing has two RCA plug connectors on it, one white (audio) and one yellow (video).
> 
> 
> I'm using S-Video out from the 3808 to the TV.
> 
> 
> I was hoping, initially, to just use the V.Aux inputs on the front. No dice. I get sound, but no video; just grey static.
> 
> 
> My second attempt was routing it through the VCR. The VCR itself works fine, and is connected via component to the AVR3808. It has a set of external component inputs. Again, doesn't work, got sound, but no video.
> 
> 
> So has anybody else figured out what to plug one of these video game things in to that will generate a signal that the 3808 can handle?




I have some of those lying around (pacman's etc) I'll give it a shot when I get back home. I guess the question is, can it take composite video signal and convert it out via hdmi. I would think if you enable conversion from Analog to HDMI (A-H), it should work.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13515094
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I plugged my WII into component HDP in back of my 3808, but i just can't seem to get audio when plugging into the analog audio red and white HDP. Why? what do i have to do in order to get audio playback from 3808?



Change the input selection for that mode to analog.


----------



## normand

How?


Only option is Digital or Optical.

How can i assign analog?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13515642
> 
> 
> I have some of those lying around (pacman's etc) I'll give it a shot when I get back home.



Thanks, I'm curious to see if you can get it to work somehow.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13515642
> 
> 
> I guess the question is, can it take composite video signal and convert it out via hdmi. I would think if you enable conversion from Analog to HDMI (A-H), it should work.



I don't yet have any HDMI in use here.


----------



## GreenOnyx

I'm using media sharing to stream music, most of the time it's pretty decent but larger wav's or even basic mp3's seem to cut out and the song restarts quite a bit.


Has anyone else seen this? Maybe there's a buffer setting that I'm not aware of on the receiver?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Just picked up 3808 today. Have lot to learn. Updated firmware with no problems. Have noticed that in the surround modes, direct, standard, etc., the GUI display is one line off from the front of the AVR's display.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Finally got around to hooking up my other rooms speakes that are wired in the wall. My old 2807 had a front B speaker terminal (any all other recievers I have ever owned) but none here just Surrond B. I am I missing some thing or has this feature been dropped for an extra suround terminal.


Any work around?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx* /forum/post/13516225
> 
> 
> I'm using media sharing to stream music, most of the time it's pretty decent but larger wav's or even basic mp3's seem to cut out and the song restarts quite a bit.



What firmware version are you using?


----------



## normand

Hi Again,

I plugged my WII into component HDP in back of my 3808, but i just can't seem to get audio when plugging into the analog audio red and white HDP. Why? what do i have to do in order to get audio playback from 3808?


The only options available are Digital & Optical. What about Analog?


What settings do i change so i can hear Analog audio?

Thanks


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/13516824
> 
> 
> Finally got around to hooking up my other rooms speakes that are wired in the wall. My old 2807 had a front B speaker terminal (any all other recievers I have ever owned) but none here just Surrond B. I am I missing some thing or has this feature been dropped for an extra suround terminal.
> 
> 
> Any work around?



If you're not running 7.1 then two of the amplifiers can be assigned to "Zone 2". It's covered pretty well in the manual...


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *normand* /forum/post/13515824
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> Only option is Digital or Optical.
> 
> How can i assign analog?



Just toggle either the input button on the remote or the little button behind the door on the unit to analog. It will stay there until the next time you change it.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13501633
> 
> 
> 
> If you have surround A and B...AND back wall surrounds wouldn't this be 9.1?
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this: How do I get the back wall speakers setup correctly? Should they be set as "back wall" or "surround B"...I have them setup to "back surrounds" in the amp instead of zone2 but they won't play anything...even in multi channel bluray content from my PS3.
> 
> 
> I need a little help please, I'm a total noob when it comes to setting up 7.1. I'm assuming that if I select "surround B" that they would play the exact same content as the Surround A speakers. But at least then they'd play SOMETHING...as it is(back surround) they play nothing at all nomatter what I do. Audyssey set them up right but other than audyssey I've never heard anything come out of them.



Snausy,


This was confusing to me initially. And this has been discussed earlier in this thread, possibly stated better than me too.


It appears the 3808 would be a 9.1 system, and actually it can be. The Surr A & B can be used at the same time, and would produce the same delay effect. If both are used 2 amps would be running 4 speakers (65W x4). Just remember the 3808 only has 7 amps. I think this could be used in a longer room, to help fill in the surround.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/13514544
> 
> 
> Is it possible to play songs and/or playlist from Tversity GUI on the computer rather than working it through the NET/SUB menu from 3808? I appreciate your feedbck...
> 
> Thanks



I don't think so. It would be great so if you can figure out how to do it please let us know.


----------



## rec head

Does anybody know if Sony has any plans to ship bitstreaming PS3s? I want to see those lights on my 3808


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13518830
> 
> 
> I don't think so. It would be great so if you can figure out how to do it please let us know.



You can select songs to play from the 3808's web GUI. That's the only way I've found.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Will the 3808 work with a Zune or should I say will my Zune work connected some way to the 3808CI?


HH


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13519184
> 
> 
> Will the 3808 work with a Zune or should I say will my Zune work connected some way to the 3808CI?
> 
> 
> HH



Not 100% sure on Zune, but it'll play almost anything from a USB-connected HDD, so chances are good it'll work.


----------



## normand

Thanks Guys


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13518887
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if Sony has any plans to ship bitstreaming PS3s? I want to see those lights on my 3808



Amen to that. The lights and display (ie, Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD MA) gives that 'feel good'. I have not heard for sure if the inability to send bitstreaming is hardware or software related. My guess would be that this generation PS3 is lacks the hardware. The PS forum is weak on info.


----------



## rockets97

Can streaming music work if 3808 and the computer both on wireless? Or the computer have to wire to the router and 3808 on wireless. Thanks.


----------



## pierrebnh

I have it all on Wi-fi with no issues other than occasional song restarts. I don't think those are unique to wi-fi though.


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx* /forum/post/13516225
> 
> 
> I'm using media sharing to stream music, most of the time it's pretty decent but larger wav's or even basic mp3's seem to cut out and the song restarts quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this? Maybe there's a buffer setting that I'm not aware of on the receiver?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13516834
> 
> 
> What firmware version are you using?



1.69


----------



## joehifi

From what I have read, it appears that the PS3 will never bitstream because of the chip that is used. It looks good that it will internally decode DTS MA signal in the near future.


----------



## JediMaster109

Anyone know for certian with:


LPCM Multichannel input (HDMI)


and when you set the receiver to direct or pure direct mode, are the speaker delays/crossovers settings still done in the receiver, or by the player?


I know in standard mode the receiver will do it.


But doesn't direct and pure direct turn off all processing for Cleanest sound quality, aka speaker settings?


----------



## captavs

Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx*  
_I'm using media sharing to stream music, most of the time it's pretty decent but larger wav's or even basic mp3's seem to cut out and the song restarts quite a bit.


Has anyone else seen this? Maybe there's a buffer setting that I'm not aware of on the receiver?_

Quote:

Originally Posted by *dgersic*  
_What firmware version are you using?_


1.69


This should not be happening with firmware 1.69 or 1.57 for that matter. No buffer setting I am aware. Check network connections. Are you connected wireless? I am hard wired and never have songs restart on their own.


----------



## videophiles09

i play Hot Rod with TrueHD bitstream via HDMI, but 3808 only shows Multichannel input??? why doesn't TrueHD light up???


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videophiles09* /forum/post/13522448
> 
> 
> i play Hot Rod with TrueHD bitstream via HDMI, but 3808 only shows Multichannel input??? why doesn't TrueHD light up???



Your player is not setup to output bitstream.


What player do you have?


Your player is decoding it to LPCM first.


----------



## SOWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediMaster109* /forum/post/13521523
> 
> 
> Anyone know for certian with:
> 
> 
> LPCM Multichannel input (HDMI)
> 
> 
> and when you set the receiver to direct or pure direct mode, are the speaker delays/crossovers settings still done in the receiver, or by the player?
> 
> 
> I know in standard mode the receiver will do it.
> 
> 
> But doesn't direct and pure direct turn off all processing for Cleanest sound quality, aka speaker settings?



Great question: Anyone?


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13522256
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx*
> _I'm using media sharing to stream music, most of the time it's pretty decent but larger wav's or even basic mp3's seem to cut out and the song restarts quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this? Maybe there's a buffer setting that I'm not aware of on the receiver?_
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *dgersic*
> _What firmware version are you using?_
> 
> 
> 1.69
> 
> 
> This should not be happening with firmware 1.69 or 1.57 for that matter. No buffer setting I am aware. Check network connections. Are you connected wireless? I am hard wired and never have songs restart on their own.



PC is wireless, Receiver wired. I made sure that there wasn't any other traffic, but I'll wire the PC tonight/tomorrow and test just to be safe. The main tests have been on larger wav files, DTS/DD type wav files, but still seems like it should stream fine.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JediMaster109* /forum/post/13521523
> 
> 
> Anyone know for certian with:
> 
> 
> LPCM Multichannel input (HDMI)
> 
> 
> and when you set the receiver to direct or pure direct mode, are the speaker delays/crossovers settings still done in the receiver, or by the player?
> 
> 
> I know in standard mode the receiver will do it.
> 
> 
> But doesn't direct and pure direct turn off all processing for Cleanest sound quality, aka speaker settings?



Pure/Direct mode bypasses video circuitry. Denon's speaker and crossover settings still apply.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13524811
> 
> 
> Pure/Direct mode bypasses video circuitry. Denon's speaker and crossover settings still apply.



I thought they did bypass all that.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13524920
> 
> 
> I thought they did bypass all that.



I wasn't too sure about this either, so I posed the question to Denon tech support a few weeks back.


We can always test and find out for sure


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13524994
> 
> 
> I wasn't too sure about this either, so I posed the question to Denon tech support a few weeks back.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post13185149 


Perhaps the speaker and cross over settings still used when Audyssey is enabled with direct mode?


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13525043
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post13185149
> 
> 
> Perhaps the speaker and cross over settings still used when Audyssey is enabled with direct mode?



That makes sense. I was pleased that Denon gave the option to apply Audyssey to this mode.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13525058
> 
> 
> That makes sense. I was pleased that Denon gave the option to apply Audyssey to this mode.



I agree, didn't know until reading that post and checking it out. Missed that in the manual


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Getting to know the 3808. Setup getting close. One thing I had to do is STOP using the web interface. While its cool, it was getting me confused as I was trying to figure out the point of view of it, going to the gui menu stuff (likes it been for some time with this stuff) and back to web interface. When going with just the receiver's gui and the remote, was much easier to get my mindset off Pioneer/Yamaha and into the Denon way of thinking.


I like the options to turn off sources so you don't cycle through unused stuff.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13513818
> 
> 
> Some people were trying to get some other kids' game working, and came up empty, so I'm not hopeful here, but I'm trying to get a Konami "My First Dance Dance Revolution" working with the AVR3808. This thing has two RCA plug connectors on it, one white (audio) and one yellow (video).
> 
> 
> I'm using S-Video out from the 3808 to the TV.
> 
> 
> I was hoping, initially, to just use the V.Aux inputs on the front. No dice. I get sound, but no video; just grey static.
> 
> 
> My second attempt was routing it through the VCR. The VCR itself works fine, and is connected via component to the AVR3808. It has a set of external component inputs. Again, doesn't work, got sound, but no video.
> 
> 
> So has anybody else figured out what to plug one of these video game things in to that will generate a signal that the 3808 can handle?



Connect it directly to the TV, skip the 3808. Who cares if the kids' games are 5.1?


The problem, I believe, is a non-standard video output resolution of the game.


However, you should keep trying, and tell me how when you have a solution.


----------



## doitynan

What mode do i need to set when listen to music from CD or DVD? Stereo, Dolby Pro Logic: Music, or Neo:Music mode?


I tried all, but seem like stereo is the best for music listening


----------



## Chrisinvermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doitynan* /forum/post/13528315
> 
> 
> What mode do i need to set when listen to music from CD or DVD? Stereo, Dolby Pro Logic: Music, or Neo:Music mode?
> 
> 
> I tried all, but seem like stereo is the best for music listening



I personally like 5.1 stereo for music for FM, streaming, and for the music channels on cable. For DVD's that are music I utilize either the Dolby or DTS depending on what it was recorded in.


chris


----------



## PLincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doitynan* /forum/post/13528315
> 
> 
> What mode do i need to set when listen to music from CD or DVD? Stereo, Dolby Pro Logic: Music, or Neo:Music mode?
> 
> 
> I tried all, but seem like stereo is the best for music listening



Set it to whatever you think sounds best to you...


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx* /forum/post/13516225
> 
> 
> I'm using media sharing to stream music, most of the time it's pretty decent but larger wav's or even basic mp3's seem to cut out and the song restarts quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this? Maybe there's a buffer setting that I'm not aware of on the receiver?



I have seen this episodically with the Denon streaming FLAC files via a wireless connection. A Squeezebox playing data from the same Music Library does not drop out at all. I will try and run a hardwire and see if the problem persists - I suspect WPM11 not the network.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13513818
> 
> 
> Some people were trying to get some other kids' game working, and came up empty, so I'm not hopeful here, but I'm trying to get a Konami "My First Dance Dance Revolution" working with the AVR3808. This thing has two RCA plug connectors on it, one white (audio) and one yellow (video).
> 
> 
> I'm using S-Video out from the 3808 to the TV.
> 
> 
> I was hoping, initially, to just use the V.Aux inputs on the front. No dice. I get sound, but no video; just grey static.
> 
> 
> My second attempt was routing it through the VCR. The VCR itself works fine, and is connected via component to the AVR3808. It has a set of external component inputs. Again, doesn't work, got sound, but no video.
> 
> 
> So has anybody else figured out what to plug one of these video game things in to that will generate a signal that the 3808 can handle?



Sounds like it has the same issue like the one where another poster was attempting to connect a V-Smile game console to it (which I was able to personally duplicate, as I have one myself)...apparently it's putting out a video signal that the 3808 can't quite know what to do with.


----------



## indianrider

How do I enable the web interface? I have my 3808 connected to a switch. I can get streaming music etc. I can ping the ip address but i cannot open http:// from my computer. It is not working. Any ideas on enabling this feature?


Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13532522
> 
> 
> How do I enable the web interface? I have my 3808 connected to a switch. I can get streaming music etc. I can ping the ip address but i cannot open http:// from my computer. It is not working. Any ideas on enabling this feature?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Make sure power saver is turned off on the receiver under GUI setup options. You can also verify the IP address of the receiver under networking in the GUI menu.


Try using https://'receiver ip' 

This should work for connecting as well to the web interface of the receiver.


Note: the 's' after http


----------



## indianrider

Thanks. The web UI works now.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13526697
> 
> 
> Connect it directly to the TV



Can't. TV doesn't have any inputs for it. And having to go behind the TV to disconnect the 3808, connect the game, then disconnect the game and reconnect the 3808 isn't exactly meeting with a high degree of enthusiasm.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13530552
> 
> 
> Sounds like it has the same issue like the one where another poster was attempting to connect a V-Smile game console to it



Right, that's the one I was remembering, even though I haven't a clue what a "V-Smile" is. I was hoping that running the signal through the VCR, which works fine otherwise, might help, but no such luck.


Any other ideas?


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harrellnukeem* /forum/post/11312702
> 
> 
> 5.1 uses the surrounds and 7.1 uses the surround backs. 5.1 doesn't use SB. The more confusing thing is getting through the audio options to specify use of the SB in 7.1 (it defaults to OFF!)



I thought i would post this question.


How do i get through the audio options to specify use of the SB in 7.1?


For more time then I'd like to admit, i haven't found out how to do this yet. While i keep trying hopefully someones up late and can help me. Thanks


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13535897
> 
> 
> I thought i would post this question.
> 
> 
> How do i get through the audio options to specify use of the SB in 7.1?
> 
> 
> For more time then I'd like to admit, i haven't found out how to do this yet. While i keep trying hopefully someones up late and can help me. Thanks



Hey dude how's it going?

Here's how to do it.


main menu > parameters

parameters > audio

audio > surr. parameters

surr. parameters > SB CH Out

SB CH Out then select your choice, boom sound,


But wait theres more,

Do you know what to do if you want PL11x *MUSIC* INSTEAD OF PL11x *CINEMA* Then what, do i have to dig deep every time to change it?


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13535941
> 
> 
> Hey dude how's it going?
> 
> Here's how to do it.
> 
> 
> main menu > parameters
> 
> parameters > audio
> 
> audio > surr. parameters
> 
> surr. parameters > SB CH Out
> 
> SB CH Out then select your choice, boom sound,
> 
> 
> But wait theres more,
> 
> Do you know what to do if you want PL11x *MUSIC* INSTEAD OF PL11x *CINEMA* Then what, do i have to dig deep every time to change it?



Sorry don't know. Maybe someone here can help you(me) Hahaha


----------



## MadRay

Hi There,


I have recently bought the Denon 3808 and am very pleased with it. My previous Amp was a Harman Kardon AVR 445. And I really hated the EZSet/EQ because of what it did to the bass of my system.


Now the Denon has Audessy what does the same for bass, it removes it







I love this amp because of the manual EQ possibility. I have a question although:

- I ran the audessy setup. the speaker sizes and distances are very accurate.

- I copied the curve to the manual EQ and adjusted the EQ for F/L.


I am happy with the sound but the question is my fronts are recommended as large but when I do the check under parameterr menu, I'll see a crossover of 40 for my mains, and can not adjust it, when I go to the manual audio settings, no crossover is present!??!? I really do not want to have a crossover defined for my mains because they easily go below 30 Hz +/- 3 dB.


If I listen to stereo music, how can I be sure that no crossover is active for my mains?


Thanks for reading


----------



## ThePlungerMan

I'm sorry, I tried I really did.

BUT I cant get the Denon ipod dock to turn on or off from the main remote.

I can however, AFTER i use the little job that comes with the dock to turn it on,, i can THEN use the main remote for all search, play, pause, FF etc commands but then cant turn it off without the little job. Thanks so much for your expert advice *i hope is coming*.

Thanks again.


----------



## KMO




> Quote:
> If I listen to stereo music, how can I be sure that no crossover is active for my mains?



Set them to LARGE. The manual speaker setup screens control what's actually happening. The "Auto Setup Check" (?) screens show what Audyssey detected, and what it recommends you should set. They don't directly affect the system.


Alternatively, use DIRECT mode, which overrides any speaker settings/crossovers etc.


----------



## MadRay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KMO* /forum/post/13536245
> 
> 
> Set them to LARGE. The manual speaker setup screens control what's actually happening. The "Auto Setup Check" (?) screens show what Audyssey detected, and what it recommends you should set. They don't directly affect the system.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, use DIRECT mode, which overrides any speaker settings/crossovers etc.



Ok I understand that, however it is strange that Audessy did recognize my fronts as Large. The menu where I found the crossover was: Auto Setup - Parameter - Crossover Check


If I have the SUB at LFE +Main mode will it then send the complete frequency spectrum to my Mains?


Sorry for asking, but it is confusing


----------



## KMO

Audyssey determines an optimum crossover point - this is shown in the auto setup parameter check.


Denon then sets up the system based on what Audyssey reports. If the reported crossover is low enough (and what "low enough" means is up to Denon), then Denon sets the speakers to LARGE, so doesn't actually use a crossover.


If you set the sub to LFE+MAIN, then the sub gets a copy of the bass from LARGE speakers below their "crossover" point. But the LARGE speakers still get full-range info. So you're doubling the bass output, at least in the frequency range from the "crossover" to the bottom extension of the mains.


----------



## pierrebnh

Please read this post from Audyssey with the correct information on Auto Setup and *what to do with the results afterwards*.


----------



## MadRay

Thanks for that info


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I have just come from a Yamaha 1800 to the Denon 3808. As one would expect at these price points really not a ton of difference. One of the things that surprised me though was the way the Denon reproduces sounds more clearly, cleanly. In Enchanted as they are finishing the "How do you know..." song, by the fountain and the main dude's blackberry goes off. With the Yamaha, his blackberry rings. Yep. Answer the blackberry dude. With the Denon, I looked for MY blackberry. I though my blackberry was ringing.


That improvment over detail and clarity caught me by surprise. Did not expect that much differenct at these very similiar price points. Good job Denon.


----------



## MadRay

Well,


other question. Is anyone using the Bi-Amping functionality of the Amp? I have 2 Infinity Beta 50's bi-amped to the Surround back and front outputs.


I have read many articles about it, some say it is good, some dont. But what I am doin is passive Bi-Amping with one amp. Most people say that it has no use. So I gave it a try today and removed the extra cable, enabled the jumpers and changed the amp setting to 7.1


I was terrified about the sound:

- Less bass

- very much reduction in the mid area

- very amplifiied high frequency area

- 'Choking' sound


An unplesant sound... I directly re-enabled the bi-amping again and it is great. So for me it works, the only thing I am worried about is if I will damage my Beta 50's by Bi-Amping. I read something about killing the tweeters with passive bi-amping.. Help?


Anyone else has it connected via Bi-Amping the single 3808 amp?


Many thanks in advance.


btw: I am a BI-AMP noob, please have mercy


----------



## Nickff

When listening to an internet radio station should the song info displayed change when a new song starts?


If not, is there a way to have it update the song information?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13538271
> 
> 
> When listening to an internet radio station should the song info displayed change when a new song starts?
> 
> 
> If not, is there a way to have it update the song information?



No. I think it's a bug that needs to be addressed. See the firmware thread for more info, I think someone else brought it up.


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13536196
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I tried I really did.
> 
> BUT I cant get the Denon ipod dock to turn on or off from the main remote.
> 
> I can however, AFTER i use the little job that comes with the dock to turn it on,, i can THEN use the main remote for all search, play, pause, FF etc commands but then cant turn it off without the little job. Thanks so much for your expert advice *i hope is coming*.
> 
> Thanks again.



Sorry forgot to specify what dock i have.

ASD-3N


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadRay* /forum/post/13536495
> 
> 
> Ok I understand that, however it is strange that Audessy did recognize my fronts as Large. The menu where I found the crossover was: Auto Setup - Parameter - Crossover Check
> 
> 
> If I have the SUB at LFE +Main mode will it then send the complete frequency spectrum to my Mains?
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking, but it is confusing



I have an idea for all of you having an issue with Audessey. Don't use it.


You can get better, more accurate sound by simply not using it, or disabling it in the EQ settings. It may take you a while to get everything set up just right to your liking. But, it would take just as long to futz with the settings that Audessey made to get them to sound decent, as well.


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13538589
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot to specify what dock i have.
> 
> ASD-3N



OK, so i called Denon and asked them. I cant turn on and off my dock through my main remote for the 38008, how can this be done? She said cant it isn't an IR emit device or something like that. So i asked her to help me learn a control. Short story, didn't go well, got another guy who wasn't real pleasant either. I'm not extremely dumb, i just need it spelled out. Finally learned how to learn a source. PG 62.

So i tried to learn the on-off for the dock, using the 'source on'(SRC on) on the touch screen of the 3808 remote. It responded to the command but the screen flickered off then came back on. A few more attempts through and it with the main remote now turns my ASD-3N on and off.

Funny how things work out sometimes.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys it is so confusing on what receiver i need to go with... either 3808ci or 2808ci... I know i will be getting extra hdmi ports and Ethernet and usb connection and 130 watts with 3808ci...is there anything else i will benefit with from 3808ci.


As 3808 came in june and 2808 came in october does that mean that 2808 has never stuff than 3808....


Currently i own a PS3 so i am not worried about Ethernet and streaming stuff....Please help me in deciding the receiver...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13539147
> 
> 
> I have an idea for all of you having an issue with Audessey. Don't use it.
> 
> 
> You can get better, more accurate sound by simply not using it, or disabling it in the EQ settings. It may take you a while to get everything set up just right to your liking. But, it would take just as long to futz with the settings that Audessey made to get them to sound decent, as well.



It worked perfectly fine for me. I did 5 locations and when it was done calculating, it got all of the distances and sizes just fine. It boosted my base some, but I like that - it now rumbles much nicer.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Rock...


My advice is the 3808CI. One of the positive side effects of the network connection is firmware updates. This is priceless in my humble opinion. It is one of the things that drove me to the 3808CI as a replacement for my Yamaha 1800. Even if you never use the internet radio, media server stuff, the ability to easily stay current, and let's face it with this technology it is unrealistic to assume there will be no need to fix bugs and implement new features via firmware, the web connection puts you in a position to avoid a great deal of frustration.


So instead of asking yourself will I use the advanced features the network connection gives me me over the 2808, I suggest you ask yourself in terms of maintenance issues which gives you the greatest flexibility. That alone leaves the 3808CI as the last man standing.


While the internet configuration implementation is far from superior to the old fashion setup implementation (remote on screen gui), the 3808 is positioned to get better in this regard. When you look at now and compare the 2808 to the 3808 you will reach a particular conclusion. But in a year from now, what will it be like then? Which is positioned to be the rock bed/foundation of your entertainment system for 5 years?


Again to me with the easy updating potential the 3808 comes out ahead and in a year from now you will be glad you purchased a product that has some open endedness to it regarding staying up-to-date.


Nothing is totally future proof. But products like the 3808 at least position itself and its owners to give it a good shot at being so.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I have an idea for all of you having an issue with Audessey. Don't use it."


Right now I am not expert enough using it to feel like I'm getting the system dialed in. It was, for me, easier to use the manual settings, eq, etc., and a Radio Shack spl, to get things where I like them. Does not mean they are perfect mind you. And that does not mean I have given up on Audessey. Its just that I agree that Audessey has some work to do in ease of implementation and results. It appears to be very powerful and I probably will at some point be on board with it. But only after tackling its learning curve and reading the tweaks/how to use Audessey threads, etc.


I think its safe to say that it is suppose to be "setup the microphone, run the program, and things will be set as they need to be" application. For me, that has proven to not be the case. It for me does not accomplish that goal.


Does not mean it isn't a good thing. Just that it is not a "plug n play" kind of thing.


----------



## 007james

I've been Bi-Amping my Paradigm Studio 40's since I purchased the 3808 last August, not a real big sound change but I have had no Issues as well



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadRay* /forum/post/13538256
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> other question. Is anyone using the Bi-Amping functionality of the Amp? I have 2 Infinity Beta 50's bi-amped to the Surround back and front outputs.
> 
> 
> I have read many articles about it, some say it is good, some dont. But what I am doin is passive Bi-Amping with one amp. Most people say that it has no use. So I gave it a try today and removed the extra cable, enabled the jumpers and changed the amp setting to 7.1
> 
> 
> I was terrified about the sound:
> 
> - Less bass
> 
> - very much reduction in the mid area
> 
> - very amplifiied high frequency area
> 
> - 'Choking' sound
> 
> 
> An unplesant sound... I directly re-enabled the bi-amping again and it is great. So for me it works, the only thing I am worried about is if I will damage my Beta 50's by Bi-Amping. I read something about killing the tweeters with passive bi-amping.. Help?
> 
> 
> Anyone else has it connected via Bi-Amping the single 3808 amp?
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> btw: I am a BI-AMP noob, please have mercy


----------



## rocksarkar

Thanks for ur suggestion... as far as updates go how along do u think that denon is going to support this receiver and equipment wise which was has better stuff 3808 or 2808 as 2808 was released later in year and its new........


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rock...


I have no way of knowing how long Denon will support the 3808CI. I can say that the investment in the internet radio and web stuff at least implies the ability of the 3808CI is not a flash in the pan and will be around for awhile.


----------



## rocksarkar

Can someone please tell me best price and place to buy...srry if i am not allowed to ask.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Rock...


You want to at least start with 6th Ave. There are some links, information about who to ask for etc, around. AVS Forum folks and 6th Ave folks play well together.


----------



## blackssr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13540540
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me best price and place to buy...srry if i am not allowed to ask.



Call Wendy or Robert at Value Electronics. They are forum venders and are Denon Authorized. Ph: 914-723-3344. I purchased a 5308CI and a 3808CI from them. Fast shipping and doubled box.


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13540858
> 
> 
> Rock...
> 
> 
> You want to at least start with 6th Ave. There are some links, information about who to ask for etc, around. AVS Forum folks and 6th Ave folks play well together.



Bump that. Got mine there. Came yesterday. Double box with the dock. Search _price_ in this thread. Hundreds off MSRP.


----------



## NDRugby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13542070
> 
> 
> Bump that. Got mine there. Came yesterday. Double box with the dock. Search _price_ in this thread. Hundreds off MSRP.



Me too. Call and ask (not web)


----------



## Newjack

I got my 3808 at J&R Music World. Got a good deal and they're an authorized dealer.


----------



## rocksarkar

But what is the price u got from JR... I will call them


----------



## gatorman

HDDVD,BD from HDMI to 3808 then to tv through HDMI. DVR from component to 3808 then HDMI to tv. One output HDMI connection. All connections are good and 1.3 cables. Turned the receiver on and no input signal. No output either. Couldn't use the GUI menu although the menu would display on the unit. No recognition of any other audio input including the tuner. I tried turning the power off multiple times, including the small button and disconnecting the power source. No effect. Did a microprocessor reset, no effect. Turned the power on and off a couple of times. Now, unit recognizes the satellite digital audio input and outputs that sound.Doesn't recognize anything else, which is not surprising now that I have to reprogram everything.


After leaving it off for awhile, got the tuner back and it will at least recognize one of the input HDMI sources, but there is still no GUI and I can't reset. Menu will now show on the unit although it did disappear for some time. Any ideas on what happened and what I can do to fix this. Last firmware update was 2/17/08 and I've had no problems other than having to reset everything after the update. Thanks.


----------



## Snausy

Rock,


If you have a PS3 then you know perfectly well the value of an internet connection to update firmware.


The PS3 came out with that big update last week to make it 2.0 and support BD-Live...without the ethernet connection our PS3 would be just as obsolete as most stand-alones at this point. I LOVE my ethernet connection.


Also, I use internet radio all the time now. I have the sound dialed in finally after some adjustments AFTER audyssey completed and the internet radio sounds GREAT. I've been using winamp for years on my computer with all my favorite stations...well all those stations are available on the Denon as well.


I'm assuming Denon would support the 3808 for a long time as far as FW updates...


Anyway, as suggested before, the internet connection is priceless imho. You can't put a value on that and it's well worth the extra cash in the long run.


----------



## rocksarkar

Snausy,

I agree the value of internet and i made up my mind for 3808ci..just need to find the good price and place to get it....I am buying two units....


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13535941
> 
> 
> Hey dude how's it going?
> 
> Here's how to do it.
> 
> 
> main menu > parameters
> 
> parameters > audio
> 
> audio > surr. parameters
> 
> surr. parameters > SB CH Out
> 
> SB CH Out then select your choice, boom sound,
> 
> 
> But wait theres more,
> 
> Do you know what to do if you want PL11x *MUSIC* INSTEAD OF PL11x *CINEMA* Then what, do i have to dig deep every time to change it?



You are one dumb dude.

menu> surround mode then pick










Also if you have it in stereo you wont have the choice to set surround backs. I learned that tonight.


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13544928
> 
> 
> You are one dumb dude.
> 
> menu> surround mode then pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have it in stereo you wont have the choice to set surround backs. I learned that tonight.



Hey man you hurt my feelings.









I had an Onkyo 705 and everything i did from the remote. So there was where i got stuck. The GUI of 3808 and the overlay on source being watched is cool.

Thanks for letting me share, i feel better and sorry for being overly sensitive.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13524994
> 
> 
> I wasn't too sure about this either, so I posed the question to Denon tech support a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> We can always test and find out for sure



Got around to testing it.... NO redirected bass in direct or pure direct mode when using more than 2 channels.


So dont use this boys and girls unless you have full range speakers. You can use it in stereo mode but make sure you make the proper settings under "2ch direct/stereo".


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePlungerMan* /forum/post/13544959
> 
> 
> Hey man you hurt my feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an Onkyo 705 and everything i did from the remote. So there was where i got stuck. The GUI of 3808 and the overlay on source being watched is cool.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share, i feel better and sorry for being overly sensitive.



You got issues!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13545223
> 
> 
> You got issues!



LOL


----------



## ThePlungerMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13545223
> 
> 
> You got issues!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13545311
> 
> 
> LOL


----------



## MadRay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13539147
> 
> 
> I have an idea for all of you having an issue with Audessey. Don't use it.
> 
> 
> You can get better, more accurate sound by simply not using it, or disabling it in the EQ settings. It may take you a while to get everything set up just right to your liking. But, it would take just as long to futz with the settings that Audessey made to get them to sound decent, as well.




I did. I basically only use Audessey for initial set up like: Distances, levels and crossovers.


The EQ is not good for my system, so I just copy the EQ curve into manual and start to tweak the settings a little (basically move the EQ close to flat)


But that is always personal


----------



## Durnik

To all,


I just unpacked and installed the 3808 last night. However, I'm wondering if I may have received a used instead of new unit. There's sticker residue on the front, but no sticker was on the unit or with it in the box or packing material.


My thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durnik* /forum/post/13546184
> 
> 
> To all,
> 
> 
> I just unpacked and installed the 3808 last night. However, I'm wondering if I may have received a used instead of new unit. There's sticker residue on the front, but no sticker was on the unit or with it in the box or packing material.
> 
> 
> My thanks



You can see what the front should look like at Denon's web site:

http://usa.denon.com


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Plunger....


At least you listened to yourself.....


I'm wondering if there are discrete codes for this or easier to setup little sequence for my Harmony and have buttons that label the soundfields?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durnik* /forum/post/13546184
> 
> 
> There's sticker residue on the front, but no sticker was on the unit or with it in the box or packing material.



Most dealers wouldn't bother to pull the sticker off for demo/show room purposes so it does sound like you got at least a customer return. Probably no reason to worry if it came from an authorized Denon dealer?; you'll still have the full warranty.


----------



## thsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13544356
> 
> 
> Rock,
> 
> 
> If you have a PS3 then you know perfectly well the value of an internet connection to update firmware.
> 
> 
> The PS3 came out with that big update last week to make it 2.0 and support BD-Live...without the ethernet connection our PS3 would be just as obsolete as most stand-alones at this point. I LOVE my ethernet connection.
> 
> 
> Also, I use internet radio all the time now. I have the sound dialed in finally after some adjustments AFTER audyssey completed and the internet radio sounds GREAT. I've been using winamp for years on my computer with all my favorite stations...well all those stations are available on the Denon as well.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming Denon would support the 3808 for a long time as far as FW updates...
> 
> 
> Anyway, as suggested before, the internet connection is priceless imho. You can't put a value on that and it's well worth the extra cash in the long run.




I have posted this on the 2808 thread but it looks like some answers can be gained here as well on the 2808. According to Denon CSR the 2808 with network iPod can stream music from PC, access interneyt radio and get F/W updates.


Can anyone confirm this is true for the 2808 ? Has anyone actually tried it?


Thanks,


----------



## Durnik

Captavs, Scientest,


Thanks for the input, I'm working through the issue with the vendor (whom I won't reveal). While I'm not happy, this could have been an honest mistake and it's not worth trashing a dealer's reputation over a screwup.


Thanks.


----------



## yngdiego

I got some interesting information from Chris at Audyssey regarding the DynamicEQ feature of the 3808/4308. For these two models the feature can only be enabled by an expensive (~$500) Audyssey Pro calibration installer. I wondered why this was so and his response is at:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13544941 


If you don't know what DynamicEQ is, more info is at:
http://audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html 


A consumer grade mic, the one that ships with the 5308, is accurate enough for DynamicEQ measurements.


All Denon would have to do is issue a firmware update for us 3808/4308 owners and let us buy the 5308 Audyssey mic. The firmware update would need the new calibration curve for the mic and then enable the DynamicEQ feature. I would think $50 to $75 for the mic would be reasonable.


I would suggest everyone that is interested in the technology but not willing to pay a large chunk of the cost of your receiver to enable it write to Denon and express your excitement about the DynamicEQ feature and a willingness to pay a reasonable amount for the new mic.


I went to: http://usa.denon.com/Contactus.asp 


Then clicked on "For Equipment Operational Help" and submitted an incident with them.


----------



## thsmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/13546942
> 
> 
> I have posted this on the 2808 thread but it looks like some answers can be gained here as well on the 2808. According to Denon CSR the 2808 with network iPod can stream music from PC, access interneyt radio and get F/W updates.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is true for the 2808 ? Has anyone actually tried it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



bump


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thsmith* /forum/post/13546942
> 
> 
> I have posted this on the 2808 thread but it looks like some answers can be gained here as well on the 2808. According to Denon CSR the 2808 with network iPod can stream music from PC, access interneyt radio and get F/W updates.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is true for the 2808 ? Has anyone actually tried it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



I believe that it is correct EXCEPT for F/W upgrades. There is only an audio/video connection to the receiver so there is no way to get the F/W into the receiver. This is true for the 2808, 3808 and 4308. Of course the latter two have their own network connection for F/W (among other things).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/13548646
> 
> 
> I believe that it is correct EXCEPT for F/W upgrades. There is only an audio/video connection to the receiver so there is no way to get the F/W into the receiver. This is true for the 2808, 3808 and 4308. Of course the latter two have their own network connection for F/W (among other things).



The Network IPOD dock firmware can be upgraded from the Internet but not the receivers firmware using the Network IPOD dock.


----------



## thsmith

Thanks


----------



## NDRugby

Has anyone successfully accessed the Receiver from a browser outside your home network without using VPN? Everytime I get to it, I get asked for a username and password.


I'm not quite sure why I woudl want to do this, but in case I do, I would like to figure it out.


----------



## craigaureguy

I cannot get the Denon ASD 3N Ipod Dock to work with my 3808. Is it necessary to make the Ethernet connection or should it work fine without?


When I dock the Ipod the Ipod screen says Denon and OK to disconnect. When I put receiver to Ipod/VCR nothing works. When I try to operate Ipod directly it says it is playing on the Ipod screen but I get nothing on the TV or any sound.


Help please!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NDRugby* /forum/post/13549494
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully accessed the Receiver from a browser outside your home network without using VPN? Everytime I get to it, I get asked for a username and password.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure why I woudl want to do this, but in case I do, I would like to figure it out.













Um for security reasons, I would *never* allow anonymous access to any internal asset on my network. That is just asking to get hacked. Your router/firewall may allow you setup some type secure remote access.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng...


Good find but I'd like to know what additional capabilities the Pro version offers. In other words what is its value to typical user?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13550244
> 
> 
> yng...
> 
> 
> Good find but I'd like to know what additional capabilities the Pro version offers. In other words what is its value to typical user?


 http://audyssey.com/technology/multEQPro.html 


I'm not an Audyssey expert, so my knowledge of Pro is limited to what I've read. My take on it is that the results are more accurate than what you can do yourself via MultiEQ and the Pro calibrator can tweak the settings and customize the EQ to a certain extent. They also use an individually calibrated mic and pre-amp for more accurate results.


Whether that is worth $500 (typically) to the average person is the million dollar question. Personally, I don't think it is worth it. Why? Room acoustics can change easily. New drapes, changing primary listening position, acoustical treatments, new speakers, different sofa, etc. Very dynamic and changing any one thing could throw off the calibration.


Personally I'm keeping my eye on the Trinnov room EQ from Sherwood Newcastle since that should have the tweakability of Audyssey Pro but lets the end user do it. Then we can recalibrate as often as needed at no extra cost.


Until then I keep my eye on the Audyssey thread for tips and tricks on how to improve the regular MultiEQ measurments.


----------



## cybrsage

Anyone know how to make my center channel, and three rear channels (I have a 6.1 system) louder?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NDRugby* /forum/post/13549494
> 
> 
> Has anyone successfully accessed the Receiver from a browser outside your home network without using VPN? Everytime I get to it, I get asked for a username and password.
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure why I woudl want to do this, but in case I do, I would like to figure it out.



I haven't been able to figure this out either. I get a prompt for a username and password for "GoAhead" when I try to connect from the outside world. GoAhead is a company that provides hardware/software to create ethernet enabled devices. Obviously Denon is using their technology.


----------



## PLincoln

can the audyssey setup on the 3808 be run without a display hooked up?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13544868
> 
> 
> Snausy,
> 
> I agree the value of internet and i made up my mind for 3808ci..just need to find the good price and place to get it....I am buying two units....



I got mine at 6ave.com and paid just over 1k. They are an official licensed dealer or whatever you call it so the warranty is good and the unit got to me in perfect condition. I recommend them, you might even talk them down further if you can come up with some competing prices.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLincoln* /forum/post/13550734
> 
> 
> can the audyssey setup on the 3808 be run without a display hooked up?



Yes, you just have to read the small display on the front of the unit.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13550555
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to make my center channel, and three rear channels (I have a 6.1 system) louder?



Hit "channel select"(middle button) and change the volume? I've found 8pt position calibration from Audyssey sets all my channel volumes perfectly.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13550698
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to figure this out either. I get a prompt for a username and password for "GoAhead" when I try to connect from the outside world. GoAhead is a company that provides hardware/software to create ethernet enabled devices. Obviously Denon is using their technology.



And I, for one, am glad they do because who knows how many idiots out there are using IP scanners just so they can try to hack into your stuff.


Go ahead, spend a couple hours trying to guess my PW...it'll NEVER happen! Muhahahaha










If it is yours, you KNOW your username and PW and can get in just fine. I know mine... Those who don't know the username/pw shouldn't get in anyway. Makes me wonder about you guys...I think you are hackers trying to figure out how to get in!


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13550698
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to figure this out either. I get a prompt for a username and password for "GoAhead" when I try to connect from the outside world. GoAhead is a company that provides hardware/software to create ethernet enabled devices. Obviously Denon is using their technology.



curious, have you tried putting in the router username / password into that box that pops up when you try to get into the denon web interface?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13550698
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to figure this out either. I get a prompt for a username and password for "GoAhead" when I try to connect from the outside world. GoAhead is a company that provides hardware/software to create ethernet enabled devices. Obviously Denon is using their technology.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13551568
> 
> 
> And I, for one, am glad they do because who knows how many idiots out there are using IP scanners just so they can try to hack into your stuff.
> 
> 
> Go ahead, spend a couple hours trying to guess my PW...it'll NEVER happen! Muhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is yours, you KNOW your username and PW and can get in just fine. I know mine... Those who don't know the username/pw shouldn't get in anyway. Makes me wonder about you guys...I think you are hackers trying to figure out how to get in!



from what i can tell, at least the first poster, stated he was able to VPN into the network therefor he is already inside.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13548007
> 
> 
> I got some interesting information from Chris at Audyssey regarding the DynamicEQ feature of the 3808/4308. For these two models the feature can only be enabled by an expensive (~$500) Audyssey Pro calibration installer. I wondered why this was so and his response is at:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post13544941
> 
> 
> If you don't know what DynamicEQ is, more info is at:
> http://audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html
> 
> 
> A consumer grade mic, the one that ships with the 5308, is accurate enough for DynamicEQ measurements.
> 
> 
> All Denon would have to do is issue a firmware update for us 3808/4308 owners and let us buy the 5308 Audyssey mic. The firmware update would need the new calibration curve for the mic and then enable the DynamicEQ feature. I would think $50 to $75 for the mic would be reasonable.
> 
> 
> I would suggest everyone that is interested in the technology but not willing to pay a large chunk of the cost of your receiver to enable it write to Denon and express your excitement about the DynamicEQ feature and a willingness to pay a reasonable amount for the new mic.
> 
> 
> I went to: http://usa.denon.com/Contactus.asp
> 
> 
> Then clicked on "For Equipment Operational Help" and submitted an incident with them.



First of all I'd like to ask if anyone has done an Audessey Pro Calibration? How is it?


Second I was under the impression when I bought my receiver that the Audessey Pro required more processing power than an AVR has. Part of the reason is that it doubles the number of measurements taken. This may be all coming out my arse so please if anybody has gone through the setup please enlighten us


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13552542
> 
> 
> Second I was under the impression when I bought my receiver that the Audessey Pro required more processing power than an AVR has. Part of the reason is that it doubles the number of measurements taken. This may be all coming out my arse so please if anybody has gone through the setup please enlighten us



The computer that runs the Audyssey Pro software does a lot of the up front computation power of the filters and additional mic position information. The results are then uploaded to the AVR where the internal DSPs apply the settings. The AVR has enough DSP horsepower to apply the boiled down results from the external computer to the audio streams.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So the 3808 can store the information handed to it by an external source but it isn't powerful enough to do all the computations the Pro Audessey does. That makes sense.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13552542
> 
> 
> First of all I'd like to ask if anyone has done an Audessey Pro Calibration? How is it?
> 
> 
> Second I was under the impression when I bought my receiver that the Audessey Pro required more processing power than an AVR has. Part of the reason is that it doubles the number of measurements taken. This may be all coming out my arse so please if anybody has gone through the setup please enlighten us



Answer for the first question: I have done 2 Denon AVR3808's....the thing that the customers have noticed the most was the Dynamic EQ feature when enabled....next thing that was notices in both setups..was the extra wide front sound stage...like the walls were removed or pushed out.


Answer for the second question: you have to use the laptop cause it has a lot more number crunching power then the AVR for creating filter...but the AVR has the power to use the filters.


RayJr


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/13553035
> 
> 
> ....the thing that the customers have noticed the most was the Dynamic EQ feature when enabled....



Which is exactly why I hope Denon will sell us the mic that comes with the 5308 and update the firmware to use the new mic and enable DynamicEQ for everyone.


Please..everyone send Denon an e-mail requesting this update for us 3808 and 4308 owners. Given the 5308 already has the calibration curve it should be a very simple firmware update for them to put together. Heck, they might make a bit off the mics so it's a win-win for everyone.


----------



## Rayjr

yngdiego,

I have a question for you...what would you say if they did offer a better mic.....but it cost $150 just for the mic?...that is not an unfair price for a calibrated mic.


RayJr


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13553126
> 
> 
> 
> Please..everyone send Denon an e-mail requesting this update for us 3808 and 4308 owners.....



I think this may be going a little too far. I rather Denon focus their firmware updates on glitches and bugs.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/13553166
> 
> 
> yngdiego,
> 
> I have a question for you...what would you say if they did offer a better mic.....but it cost $150 just for the mic?...that is not an unfair price for a calibrated mic.
> 
> 
> RayJr



Given that we could use it over and over, that would help justify the price. If it could be easily adapted for laptop use with REW (and calibration curve) then I'd say it's a no brainer and I'd snap one up for $150. If it was solely limited Audyssey calibration, the sub $100 price point would be more attractive.


The real question is if Denon will do the required firmware updates to support the new mic calibration curves and unlock DynamicEQ for us regular folk. Selling the 5308 mic should be cake, but it's useless without corresponding firmware enhancements.


BTW, what would it take to get the 5308 mic to work with REW? Assuming one could get a calibration curve for it.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13553189
> 
> 
> I think this may be going a little too far. I rather Denon focus their firmware updates on glitches and bugs.



How so? From the people that have heard DynamicEQ, the input was very positive. I haven't heard it myself, but the logic seems sound and personally if it can make a noticeable difference in SQ for us non-reference level people then I could live with the network bugs hands down.


It shouldn't be a big development effort since the xx08s already have DynamicEQ in the firmware. Seems to me the OSD just needs to be updated to let you pick which mic you have, an option to turn DynamicEQ off or on, and build in the known calibration curve for the mic that's in the 5308.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13553232
> 
> 
> How so? From the people that have heard DynamicEQ, the input was very positive. I haven't heard it myself, but the logic seems sound and personally if it can make a noticeable difference in SQ for us non-reference level people then I could live with the network bugs hands down.
> 
> 
> It shouldn't be a big development effort since the xx08s already have DynamicEQ in the firmware. Seems to me the OSD just needs to be updated to let you pick which mic you have, an option to turn DynamicEQ off or on, and build in the known calibration curve for the mic that's in the 5308.



I don't think it's a matter of just getting the mic. Am I mistaken in thinking that you need Audessey software to do all the heavy crunching?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13553309
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a matter of just getting the mic. Am I mistaken in thinking that you need Audessey software to do all the heavy crunching?



Not for DynamicEQ. Per Chris from Audyssey, the 5308 does DynamicEQ out of the box because the included mic is much more accurate for SPL levels. The Pro software is needed for the additional mic positions (up to 32 I think) and the additional filters it can compute. DynamicEQ can function with the built-in DSP resources but the mic Denon shipped with the 3808/4308 was not accurate enough.


Check out my link above for the response from Chris at Audyssey that explained why the 3808/4308 doesn't have it enabled out of the box.


----------



## rec head

So tonight has been the first time I have had a chance to mess around with the 3808 in a while. Here's what happened I'm sitting there listening to some streaming flacs and decide to play around with the EQ. So I'm doing all sorts of ridiculous EQ and not hearing the change I'm expecting. Well after looking around and looking around I find that I have Night-mode on. Turned that blasted thing off and wow everything starts sounding right. The lesson: check your night-mode setting before trying to make any audio adjustments. I'm not even sure why it was on. It would be nice to be able to set it per input.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13553358
> 
> 
> So tonight has been the first time I have had a chance to mess around with the 3808 in a while. Here's what happened I'm sitting there listening to some streaming flacs and decide to play around with the EQ. So I'm doing all sorts of ridiculous EQ and not hearing the change I'm expecting. Well after looking around and looking around I find that I have Night-mode on. Turned that blasted thing off and wow everything starts sounding right. The lesson: check your night-mode setting before trying to make any audio adjustments. I'm not even sure why it was on. It would be nice to be able to set it per input.



How do you like the fact that they put test on the remote right below the night mode. Thats great so late at night when you dont want to wake anybody up you accidently press test instead of night mode. That will make the wife happy at 1 AM


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng...


So what you are saying is what the current Audessey implementation could be better but not be the full pro? The better mic and the existing capability of the 3808 would provide some of the Pro functions even if not all?


----------



## dc9pilot

does the 3808 decode true dolby hd, and dts ma. I have this avr and a pio 95 blu. My player sends out bitstream I was just not sure if the 3808 decodes it. Thanks


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc9pilot* /forum/post/13553875
> 
> 
> does the 3808 decode true dolby hd, and dts ma. I have this avr and a pio 95 blu. My player sends out bitstream I was just not sure if the 3808 decodes it. Thanks



The 3808 does decode these formats. Happy listening







.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Just listened to and watched Juno with dts hd ma bitstreamed from a BD30 to the 3808. Worked perfectly. Better movie than i thought it was going to be.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13553604
> 
> 
> yng...
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is what the current Audessey implementation could be better but not be the full pro? The better mic and the existing capability of the 3808 would provide some of the Pro functions even if not all?



The better mic and enabling of the Audyssey DynamicEQ feature would likely be an improvement over what is available now if you listen at less than reference levels. This is separate from the Pro calibration that uses more listening positions and can process more filters to provide a more accurate EQ.


In the 5308 the DynamicEQ feature and Pro calibration are independent, and I"m just asking for the same thing in the 3808/4308 since all of the required pieces already exist and it's just a matter of Denon making them available at a reasonable price.


----------



## [email protected]

is there a way to get zone 2 volume control on the zone 2 preouts on a 3808ci? i need a variable line level output on my zone 2 preouts. is there a way to make that happen with serial control? do any denons have this capability if not the 3808ci? if it says preout, shouldn't the signal be running through an attenuator? if not, then it should be called a line out, shouldn't it?


thanks


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13554250
> 
> 
> The better mic and enabling of the Audyssey DynamicEQ feature would likely be an improvement over what is available now if you listen at less than reference levels. This is separate from the Pro calibration that uses more listening positions and can process more filters to provide a more accurate EQ.
> 
> 
> In the 5308 the DynamicEQ feature and Pro calibration are independent, and I"m just asking for the same thing in the 3808/4308 since all of the required pieces already exist and it's just a matter of Denon making them available at a reasonable price.



I can see your logic on the subject. I like the way your talking and I'm all for what your saying. I do have one slight change of view you may want to consider in your attempts to get mass e-mails to Denon's front door. They reserved this DynamicEQ feature for their "then" top of the line AVR. There's not a whole hell of a lot of reasons to upgrade from one model to the next higher from the 3808ci and up. Each step on the ladder gives you a couple more features and that's about it. So, your going to have to be a little more flexible in how you get this done and here's a great way to be just that:


Why not "suggest" denon sell the 5308ci's mic at a small premium to us 3808ci/4308ci pep's for the purpose of DynamicEQ AND instead of asking for a "free" upgrade in the firmware why not ask them to make it one of those features you can pay to download? I can't remember off the top of my head what it is Denon calls that damn downloading of future features thing but you know what I'm talking about. That IMHO would strike a better cord with them than asking/demanding a free firmware upgrade to use a feature others are paying out the nose to use.


Remember, Denon isn't in the "give it away for free" buisness. It's already a feature WELL paid for by people more than willing to spread the coin on the table. We should expect to do nothing less than the same for the same or watered down feature.


----------



## dc9pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13553883
> 
> 
> The 3808 does decode these formats. Happy listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks


----------



## MadRay

I am very happy with this 3808, but now it appears that I have a really really bass issue in my room. I have ran the Audessey multiple times and the results are continuous the same: It lowers the 60 - 100 Hz area with -5 to -10 dB..


Thats a lot! So It seems I have room issues there. I live in a very empty living room, with wooden floor, glass wall doors and I am a minimalist (Less is more) And my wife wont appreciate when I change the lay out pure for listening behaviour..  I guess I am not the only one with that. I am having a set of infinity Beta 50's that wont do my interior any good. They have heavy sound.


Because I dont like what the audessey does for the bass and high area, the bass is too low, the high is too much trebble. I copied the curve and started adjusting:


63Hz -4 dB, 125 Hz -2 dB, 250 0dB, 500 0 dB, 1K 0dB, 2K 0dB, 4K +0.5dB, 8K +2dB, 16K +3dB Which is except the low and high pretty flat.


However, I do miss some fullness in the sound, that is probably because if the -4 an -2 on the low regions. But when raising these values, the bass is resonant. I am trying all different kind of things. I have no Sub, and currently no budget to buy a descent one.


Does anyone has some tips how I can solve my 'problems' Getting a more full sound (like in direct mode) without getting a boomy bass?


For the record, I mainly listen to music all kind of genres.


Thanks!


----------



## tvmack

Where do you find the LPF (Low Pass Frequency) adjustment on the 3808ci GUI menu? I see where in advanced you can change the Crossover, but have had no luck tracking down where to view/adjust the LPF?


Thanks!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13554587
> 
> 
> They reserved this DynamicEQ feature for their "then" top of the line AVR. There's not a whole hell of a lot of reasons to upgrade from one model to the next higher from the 3808ci and up.



The 3808/4308 already have DynamicEQ in the firmware. The issue is that its only unlocked by an Audyssey Pro calibration (~$500). Denon doesn't make anything off the Pro calibration, although Audyssey does. So I'm not asking them to add a feature from the 5308 to the 3808/4308, just allow the end user to activate it.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng...


I think it is an important piece in your argument that to be able to use these locked features you at the same do not need to have the external computer doing the number crunching. To enjoy ALL of the advanced features of the "Pro" stuff yes. But there are aspects to Audessey that can be utilized with the 3808 as it is with the right microphone and having the features unlocked in firmware.


I would like to be able to use all of what the 3808 can do as is with the better microphone. I probably would never pay 500 dollars for ALL the features however. Would it be worth less than 100 dollars for the microphone and the key to unlock the firmware so that I could use the additional features the 3808 is currently capable of? For me, probably yes. Sorta a Pro-lite idea?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13556031
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to use all of what the 3808 can do as is with the better microphone. I probably would never pay 500 dollars for ALL the features however. Would it be worth less than 100 dollars for the microphone and the key to unlock the firmware so that I could use the additional features the 3808 is currently capable of? For me, probably yes. Sorta a Pro-lite idea?



Exactly, but DynamicEQ is a completely separate feature from Pro calibration. So I would not call it pro-lite, since it's not related to Pro in any way and could confuse people.


Denon would just need to market it as a DynamicEQ upgrade, say for $100. The firmware update would be packaged in one of their regular updates for everyone, then it would only require purchasing the new mic from Denon and viola! DynamicEQ for anyone that wants it, for a reasonable fee. Win-win for Denon, Audyssey and the consumer.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng....


Makes good sense to me. Seems like a no-brainer actually. Aren't there some real live Audessey folks in the Audessey thread? Seems like you might stand a better chance of success by getting to them, then them to Denon, instead of us to Denon.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13556931
> 
> 
> yng....
> 
> 
> Makes good sense to me. Seems like a no-brainer actually. Aren't there some real live Audessey folks in the Audessey thread? Seems like you might stand a better chance of success by getting to them, then them to Denon, instead of us to Denon.



Chris from Audyssey said that it's up to Denon. I suggested that Audyssey let Denon know that users would be interested in this product. Denon has all the pieces to make it happen, so its really in their court to make it happen for us.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13551751
> 
> 
> curious, have you tried putting in the router username / password into that box that pops up when you try to get into the denon web interface?



Yeah. I tried it, that's not the username and password to get into the 3808. They must be able to allow external access for Custom Installers. Heck it's even advertised as a feature on these ethernet AVR's but they don't tell you how to get past the "GoAhead" firewall.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

What about in the network setup stuff where the port information stuff is?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm getting ready to tackle setting up Internet Radio. Any suggestions?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Chris from Audyssey said that it's up to Denon."


yng...


Well that is probably true as far as it goes. Yet at the same time Audyssey could easily put together a package to demonstrate it to Denon as a aftermarket add on/sales/marketing thing. So Denon instead of having to figure out what it would look like based on the words we are using to describe it, Denon could simplify that and actually show Denon something concrete. That usually makes this kind of stuff MUCH easier. The "here's what it looks like" piece if one can handle it, touch it, use it, goes a long way in selling it. And THAT Audyssey can do. At least they can try to do.


Something we will never be able to do.


Let me ask it this way. If Audyssey thought it could make a bazillion billion million bucks with such a thing, do you think anyone would be having to convince them to find a way to demo it to Denon? Probably not. In other words there has to be a way for Audyssey to do something more than redirect us to Denon. Not that Denon is not in the loop. Just that Audyssey is not necessarily out of the loop.


----------



## cybrsage

I found something odd:


I used Audyssey to calibrate automatically. I noticed yesterday that the center channel seemed weak, hard to hear people talking.


I went into the Denon and found a setting which allow me to boost that. VERY much louder now!


I also noticed it did not turn on the Audyssey as the EQ. After running the Audyssey setup (tones and such), do we have to also then manually tell it to use what we just calibrated?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13557694
> 
> 
> After running the Audyssey setup (tones and such), do we have to also then manually tell it to use what we just calibrated?



I've heard reports that you do. I didn't have to, defaulted to the "Audyssey" EQ when previously I had no EQ at all applied. Perhaps it depends on the firmware revision when you run Audyssey?


----------



## JackStraw2

i finally got around to messing with the internet radio function with 3808 after owning for almost 2 months, and i have to say its pretty neat. i have a couple of questions. 1. are there any stations that play mostly grateful dead or led zeppelin. 2. do most of you guys that have your receiver hooked up to the internet, leave it hooked up all the time, or just plug in when needed? i didnt know if leaving it plugged in all the time would make the receiver try to update itself alot.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13557871
> 
> 
> I've heard reports that you do. I didn't have to, defaulted to the "Audyssey" EQ when previously I had no EQ at all applied. Perhaps it depends on the firmware revision when you run Audyssey?



Probably a firmware version issue. I think I first ran Audyssey on 1.57, then again on 1.69...due to getting new furniture.


Who knows.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackStraw2* /forum/post/13558484
> 
> 
> i finally got around to messing with the internet radio function with 3808 after owning for almost 2 months, and i have to say its pretty neat. i have a couple of questions. 1. are there any stations that play mostly grateful dead or led zeppelin. 2. do most of you guys that have your receiver hooked up to the internet, leave it hooked up all the time, or just plug in when needed? i didnt know if leaving it plugged in all the time would make the receiver try to update itself alot.



There is "Radioio - Dead" and "Get The Led Out" with Carol Miller......


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackStraw2* /forum/post/13558484
> 
> 
> i finally got around to messing with the internet radio function with 3808 after owning for almost 2 months, and i have to say its pretty neat. i have a couple of questions. 1. are there any stations that play mostly grateful dead or led zeppelin. 2. do most of you guys that have your receiver hooked up to the internet, leave it hooked up all the time, or just plug in when needed? i didnt know if leaving it plugged in all the time would make the receiver try to update itself alot.



The receiver will not update itself. You have to go into the GUI menu and tell it to look for an update. So have no fear of leaving it plugged into your network. Just make sure you hit "stop" when you're done listening to streaming internet radio, otherwise it continues to stream into the receiver even after it's in standby or switched to another source.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13559798
> 
> 
> The receiver will not update itself. You have to go into the GUI menu and tell it to look for an update. So have no fear of leaving it plugged into your network. Just make sure you hit "stop" when you're done listening to streaming internet radio, otherwise it continues to stream into the receiver even after it's in standby or switched to another source.



Which "Stop" button do you hit when you're done with Internet radio streaming?


----------



## SushiBill

I have a different understanding of bi-amp.


From what I understand, passive is when you are using the same channel from the same amp and running two sets of wires from the same output terminal on the amp to two separate terminals on the speakers.


Bi-amping is when two separate amplification modes are used, whether it is separate amps or separate channels within the same amp. When you use the bi-amping function on the 3808, you are using 2 different sources of 130 watts of power.


When I first changed mine, it sounded horrible. So, instead of scrapping it, I played around with placement, and when to a manual eq (got rid of audessey).


Then I did some quick testing with two other people listening. All of us noticed a distinct difference with the bi-amping. A richer sound. The other two individuals had no clue what I was changing....no idea what bi-amping is. In fact, I didn't tell them. I just said listen!!


I haven't considered going back.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadRay* /forum/post/13538256
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> other question. Is anyone using the Bi-Amping functionality of the Amp? I have 2 Infinity Beta 50's bi-amped to the Surround back and front outputs.
> 
> 
> I have read many articles about it, some say it is good, some dont. But what I am doin is passive Bi-Amping with one amp. Most people say that it has no use. So I gave it a try today and removed the extra cable, enabled the jumpers and changed the amp setting to 7.1
> 
> 
> I was terrified about the sound:
> 
> - Less bass
> 
> - very much reduction in the mid area
> 
> - very amplifiied high frequency area
> 
> - 'Choking' sound
> 
> 
> An unplesant sound... I directly re-enabled the bi-amping again and it is great. So for me it works, the only thing I am worried about is if I will damage my Beta 50's by Bi-Amping. I read something about killing the tweeters with passive bi-amping.. Help?
> 
> 
> Anyone else has it connected via Bi-Amping the single 3808 amp?
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> btw: I am a BI-AMP noob, please have mercy


----------



## SushiBill

Also, make sure you truly have the connection right. Red to red, black to black, surround b to bi-amp and bi-amp turned on.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MadRay* /forum/post/13538256
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> other question. Is anyone using the Bi-Amping functionality of the Amp? I have 2 Infinity Beta 50's bi-amped to the Surround back and front outputs.
> 
> 
> I have read many articles about it, some say it is good, some dont. But what I am doin is passive Bi-Amping with one amp. Most people say that it has no use. So I gave it a try today and removed the extra cable, enabled the jumpers and changed the amp setting to 7.1
> 
> 
> I was terrified about the sound:
> 
> - Less bass
> 
> - very much reduction in the mid area
> 
> - very amplifiied high frequency area
> 
> - 'Choking' sound
> 
> 
> An unplesant sound... I directly re-enabled the bi-amping again and it is great. So for me it works, the only thing I am worried about is if I will damage my Beta 50's by Bi-Amping. I read something about killing the tweeters with passive bi-amping.. Help?
> 
> 
> Anyone else has it connected via Bi-Amping the single 3808 amp?
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> btw: I am a BI-AMP noob, please have mercy


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Playing with Internet Radio now. Very cool. Has anyone programmed a Harmony with the presets? If so how did you do it? SO many choices of stations!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Note to Denon. Internet radio while cool, it needs help.....


Lockups common? I've had three already and I'm just getting started.


Edit: Had to reset/boot. It was clearly locked up.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Harmony and internet radio.


Ok, here's what I have so far. The database for Harmony InputTunerA, etc., is wrong. Or empty. I had to learn the A-G commands. Also the 0-9 commands are empty. Had to learn those. Gee whiz Logitech! Have at this point created a couple of sequences using the tuner group/preset group command and then a number for that preset. I've only done a couple as I want to test it before I get too far. But with 3, yes 3 whole whopping internet radio presets, it works. Will keep on but there are so many stations hard to triage them all.


No lockups since first ones and a full reboot. I tried main power off cycle but that did not clear the lockup. Full reboot/reset did. Glad I had config file saved!


So I have buttons that have the internet radio station name on them, then behind the button is a sequence, InputTunerA, 1. InputTunerA, 2, etc.


I can read the stations sorta on the front of the AVR but much easier on the remote afterall.


----------



## SushiBill

You are screwed. I would NEVER, EVER buy speaker based on a review of any sort. No matter how accomplished of a listener I am, your ear may...and probably will be totally different than mine.


Find some locals that have good systems and listen to what they have.


...or....take a chance at spending a lot of cash and being disappointed.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13489429
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I need urgent speaker advice! I have to opportunity to get the B&W 685 Theater System, consisting of two B&W 685 fronts, two 686 surrounds, an HTM62 center and an ASW608 sub, for 100 euros more that the KEF 3005 SE that I currently have on order. Should I go for it? Are the B&W's a good match for the 3808? Unfortunately, where I live (Crete, Greece) there's no option to audition the speakers, so I'm relying on user and magazine reviews. Please help!!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13561278
> 
> 
> Note to Denon. Internet radio while cool, it needs help.....
> 
> 
> Lockups common? I've had three already and I'm just getting started.
> 
> 
> Edit: Had to reset/boot. It was clearly locked up.



Contact Denon support by email and ask them to checkout the 3808/4308/5308 firmware tracking thread. Internet radio does need some work. I think Jeff Talmadge "DenonJeff" might already be checking out the thread. One can only hope.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Ok. Right now just getting it configured. Making mistakes, etc. Will contact Denon. Right now I can't get the remote away from my dtr who is fascinated with the internet radio. So far we've listened to Aruba, Russia, Poland, Sri Lanka, Kenya and Ireland.


I'm getting quite confused.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13561278
> 
> 
> Note to Denon. Internet radio while cool, it needs help.....
> 
> 
> Lockups common? I've had three already and I'm just getting started.
> 
> 
> Edit: Had to reset/boot. It was clearly locked up.



I've been listening to internet radio for a couple weeks all day long, constantly changing stations while working on my computer and I've NEVER locked up. Every now and then the station won't "tune in" but if you just change to another it works fine.


I'm thinking this issue is either your unit/FW or your internet. Mine has never locked up making me power off and I've listened to internet radio like mad.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

No lock ups since full reboot/reset. Had not done one since updating firmware. So its proably not a bad idea.


Right now we're rocking out to France Le Funk Boat. Something about cherie session.


Quite fun.


----------



## tvmack

I have a 7.1 (B) setup 10 speakers including sub. I understand you can get the 3808ci to reproduce the 7.1 sound even though most DVD's are 5.1 how do you do this with the 3808ci?


Is this done automatically im watching "300" blu ray and it doesnt seem to be producing 7.1 out of the receiver only 5.1?


Any feedback? I checked and its says its on 7.1, but definately not producing sound out of the left or right *B* surround sound.


I did get the back speakers to work by switching the Parameter's to PLx output for tha back speakers


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13562574
> 
> 
> I have a 7.1 (B) setup 10 speakers including sub. I understand you can get the 3808ci to reproduce the 7.1 sound even though most DVD's are 5.1 how do you do this with the 3808ci?
> 
> 
> Is this done automatically im watching "300" blu ray and it doesnt seem to be producing 7.1 out of the receiver only 5.1?
> 
> 
> Any feedback? I checked and its says its on 7.1, but definately not producing sound out of the left or right *B* surround sound.
> 
> 
> I did get the back speakers to work by switching the Parameter's to PLx output for tha back speakers



are you connected to the B speakers or BACK speakers?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Amp set to 7.1 so is it set to use the A and B speakers what have you set there, A, A+B, B, etc.


I'm not experienced enough to take you to the place in the menu tree other than that the options exist. Will get there.....


How about speaker config? B turned off by mistake? I had my back surround set to 1 by mistake myself.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13562601
> 
> 
> are you connected to the B speakers or BACK speakers?



All speakers are connected and hooked up confirmed through Audyssey setup so I know everything is working (dialed in) correctly. They all (10 speakers) work great when listening to music or CD.


While playing my blu ray 5.1 movies at first I got no sound at all from my rear surround sound or back (zone 2) speakers which I amp assigned to zone 1. (I did confirm its showing 7.1 on the GUI)


I changed the surround parameters for my back (zone 2) speakers to output Plx and they started working. Now the only speakers not working are my rear surround sound right/left.


Any ideas?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Why we're in this area, I used the option for surround back, not surround B. So my 7.1 setup is surround A, surround back. But you can set it up to leave the ext amp to zone 2, etc., and use the surround B for the 7.1... Yes? Any advantage or is it about the same either way?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

My dtr won't give me the remote as she is stuck in internet radio land.


The web interface is at the Manual, Audio setup, a, b, a+b. Also at the manual, speaker setup, toward bottom of page. Can select which of the a or b or both that are used in the dolby playback modes.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13562657
> 
> 
> Amp set to 7.1 so is it set to use the A and B speakers what have you set there, A, A+B, B, etc.
> 
> 
> I'm not experienced enough to take you to the place in the menu tree other than that the options exist. Will get there.....
> 
> 
> How about speaker config? B turned off by mistake? I had my back surround set to 1 by mistake myself.



JS bingo







What it was in each playback mode they had the option which surround sound speakers to use (A, B, or A+B). All of them were set to(A) by default. I went down and changed the playback modes I use to (A+B) and bingo 7.1 surround sound heaven!


Ok now where is my rewind button


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13562760
> 
> 
> JS bingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What it was in each playback mode they had the option which surround sound speakers to use (A, B, or A+B). All of them were set to(A) by default. I went down and changed the playback modes I use to (A+B) and bingo 7.1 surround sound heaven!
> 
> 
> Ok now where is my rewind button



You got it!

Gotta love all these hidden menus.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Hey, I have crossed the line from noob clinging for help to helping someone. Wow. I'm so proud....


I did not find the same a+b stuff in the display gui. Finally wrestled remote away from dtr. It is very easy to set in the web interface.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So can we get back to MY needs now? So which is the better way to go with 7.1? Surround back with amp assigned to them or surround B? How does the 3808 process the signal to use them?


----------



## gte747e

Is the 3808 compatible with the new iTouch and iPhone? If so, how does it connect? I have the Denon iDock with my current iPod, I am considering upgrading, and I assume neither will fit in that. Any suggestions?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13562809
> 
> 
> So can we get back to MY needs now? So which is the better way to go with 7.1? Surround back with amp assigned to them or surround B? How does the 3808 process the signal to use them?



B simply reproduces whatever is in side surround A. If you only use 1 pair of side surrounds, use A.


The original idea for this was to use A for a dipole speaker playing a movie, and than switching to B, connected to a direct speaker for multi channel music.

Some genius at Denon came up with the idea to let them both be used and is ideal for people with long theaters and wanting more than one side surround.


This is not to be confused with the back surround, which is used in a traditional 7.1 system.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So back surround it is.


----------



## shamus

Also... A and B share the same amp and should only be used with 8ohm speakers (the ones sharing the amp).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Have a moment. If the B speakers just replicate the A speakers, why would you use A+B in a normal size room? It wouldn't be 7.1 yes?


The GUI icon for speaker placement makes it look like a 7.1 setup when using B.


----------



## Snausy

Hey guys I have a problem I hoped someone could help me with.


I'm using my ps3 and have Superbad going which is TrueHD...


I have the ps3 set to multichannel and it says "multichannel 7.1" on the Denon when I'm playing the movie. The problem is that I don't think it's playing in TrueHD and there is no "TrueHD" icon lit up on the Denon display.


What am I doing wrong? The "PCM" icon is lit up but I see no TrueHD anywhere...when I hit "input" it says "Multi-in - PLII cinema".


Will it say "TrueHD" anywhere if I'm running it properly? "PCM" and "DIG" are lite up...


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13563715
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have a problem I hoped someone could help me with.
> 
> 
> I'm using my ps3 and have Superbad going which is TrueHD...
> 
> 
> I have the ps3 set to multichannel and it says "multichannel 7.1" on the Denon when I'm playing the movie. The problem is that I don't think it's playing in TrueHD and there is no "TrueHD" icon lit up on the Denon display.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? The "PCM" icon is lit up but I see no TrueHD anywhere...when I hit "input" it says "Multi-in - PLII cinema".
> 
> 
> Will it say "TrueHD" anywhere if I'm running it properly? "PCM" and "DIG" are lite up...




The PS3 can NOT send TrueHD or DTS-HD Master encoded audio to your Denon. The PS3 can only decode TrueHD (not DTS-HD Master) and send it as PCM audio. You would need a BD player that supports bitstreaming, such as the Panny BD30, to get the TrueHD and DTS-HD Master lights to kick in on the receiver.


Technically the PS3 converting TrueHD to PCM should be the same as the receiver doing it, so I wouldn't get too worked up over that little light on the 3808.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/13562124
> 
> 
> You are screwed. I would NEVER, EVER buy speaker based on a review of any sort. No matter how accomplished of a listener I am, your ear may...and probably will be totally different than mine.
> 
> 
> Find some locals that have good systems and listen to what they have.
> 
> 
> ...or....take a chance at spending a lot of cash and being disappointed.



lol, I guess I'm just lucky then... I got the B&W set and it just flat out ROCKS!


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13564310
> 
> 
> Well, yngdiego already answered your question. But if you want to see what the PS3 is outputting, simply click on the display button on the remote and look at the top right section to see both the video AND sound being output to your receiver.
> 
> 
> If your PS3 is set to TrueHD, then it'll display it as such.



Ok thanks guys...I see now that it is decoded on the ps3 then sent as multichannel so the denon doesn't know exactly what it is as it isn't doing the decoding.


I knew that the ps3 could get TrueHD to the 3808ci I just didn't understand how. The only thing it can't do is the DTS-MA.


It sounded pretty dang good, just didn't see any indicator like I've heard about.


----------



## mtsag

Okay, I've got a speaker setup question for you all:


After running Audyssey, my B&W 685 fronts were detected as large, my HTM62 center was also detected as large and my 686 surrounds were detected as small with a 40Hz crossover.


So here's my dilemma: should I leave the speaker configuration as is and set the subwoofer to output LFE+Main, or should I set everything to small and set the sub to output LFE. If I set everything to small, what crossover frequencies should I select? I experimented a bit with music and found that setting the front crossover to anything over 40Hz resulted in too much low bass. However, this has to do with accuracy in music reproduction, particularly with the kick drum thud. Perhaps sound for movies should be set up differently?


Advice? Anyone?


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13564397
> 
> 
> Okay, I've got a speaker setup question for you all:
> 
> 
> After running Audyssey, my B&W 685 fronts were detected as large, my HTM62 center was also detected as large and my 686 surrounds were detected as small with a 40Hz crossover.
> 
> 
> So here's my dilemma: should I leave the speaker configuration as is and set the subwoofer to output LFE+Main, or should I set everything to small and set the sub to output LFE. If I set everything to small, what crossover frequencies should I select? I experimented a bit with music and found that setting the front crossover to anything over 40Hz resulted in too much low bass. However, this has to do with accuracy in music reproduction, particularly with the kick drum thud. Perhaps sound for movies should be set up differently?
> 
> 
> Advice? Anyone?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421 


Post #28, page 1.


----------



## shokhead

80 is pretty standard x over so you need to redo something. As many times as i've done my 2805 with the mic i always go back and use my meter and tape measure.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13564767
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421
> 
> 
> Post #28, page 1.



Thanks for the link. However, even after reading it, I'm not sure that I have an answer to my question. I guess I didnt phrase it properly, so I'll try again.


Let's suppose I set the speakers to small. According to the B&W specs, the low point of the frequency response (+-3 dB) of the fronts is 49Hz, for the surrounds 55Hz and for the center speaker 55Hz. I've read that you should set the crossover at about double this value. So that would give me 100Hz for the fronts and 110Hz for the surrounds and the center speaker. Correct?


However, given that conventional wisdom seems to be to set the crossovers at 80Hz, dont these values seem a bit high? Also, as I posted before when setting the crossovers at anything over 40 for the fronts the kick drum is ridiculously loud when listening to music.


Help


----------



## pierrebnh

Set them all to small and to 80Hz.


Do you have a subwoofer? Did you do the calibration with its volume defeated or at 50%? What were your channel level and distance results after the calibration?


Set LFE to 120Hz and don't use LFE+Main.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Getting to know the 3808 and have seen some very credible sources say the same with all to small/xover at 80/lfe at 120. And I'm sure I'm not the only one that looks at my very substantial mains and have a hard time setting them to "small". Seems almost insulting to them. "Small, oh yeah? We are NOT small there buddy!" Anyway what is it that happens so that small/80/120 is the a good recommendation?


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13566178
> 
> 
> Set them all to small and to 80Hz.
> 
> 
> Do you have a subwoofer? Did you do the calibration with its volume defeated or at 50%? What were your channel level and distance results after the calibration?
> 
> 
> Set LFE to 120Hz and don't use LFE+Main.



Thanks for your reply. Yes, I have a sub and I did the calibration with the volume at 50% (there's no option to defeat the volume). The results of the calibration set the sub at about -8db, and the center and surrounds at +2 and +3 db respectively, which is normal considering that they have a lower sensitivity than the main L and R speakers. The distances were correct, about 3m in all directions


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cap...


No problems with using internet radio since full reset/reboot. It does have some issues though. Problem is right now I'm so focused on setting it up, tackling learning curve, actually listening to the station to see if I want to save it, I'm not thinking about the particular steps I went through which demonstrate an "issue". So even if I notice something, I'm have no idea how to describe what I did to get there and duplicating it impossible. Its still a new toy after all.


Have you thought about a seperate thread on just the internet radio?


The combination of the vTuner site and the 3808 works up to a point.


Denon needs to get a delete for presets. The over writing thing while working is goofed.


I can not find easy way to back out of a particular screen in the setup area for the

radio stations. Just have to wait until the current pop-up closes itself out.


Would be nice to have a setting for the scrolling on the AVR's display so its not scrolling all the time.


Seems like the reacquire the network connection has "issues". Folks reporting connection issues after using it for awhile. I noticed last night when I dropped the connection for no fault of the Denon, the Denon had lost its mind as well. I had to turn it off, reboot router so that it would refresh the dhcp assignments, turn the 3808 back on. No problem since. There do seem to be some network issues.


The web based internet radio software is cumbersome. Since it is internet radio one would thing that web based connection/setup would work a little better. It works but is not intuitive.


Then there's the remote......


Stuff like that is where I've gotten to. In other words nothing major. But I've only just begun to smile... white lace and promises....a kiss for luck..... no wait, wrong thing. I've only just begun to look into it so I'm sure I'll find stuff. Might be nice to have some place where we can focus on just the internet radio.


Did I mention the remote?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13566282
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Yes, I have a sub and I did the calibration with the volume at 50% (there's no option to defeat the volume). The results of the calibration set the sub at about -8db, and the center and surrounds at +2 and +3 db respectively, which is normal considering that they have a lower sensitivity than the main L and R speakers. The distances were correct, about 3m in all directions
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



My answer is to adjust resulting SW level to taste after you set the xovers as I recommended. The good news is the setting can vary per audio codec and per input. Just push the CH Sel/Enter button on your remote and adjust.


You'll also want to use Audyssey Flat for most music.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13566247
> 
> 
> [...]Anyway what is it that happens so that small/80/120 is the a good recommendation?



xovers are not brick walls, but they're intended to keep your speakers within spec and away from damage.


A full range speaker is considered one that can reproduce without distortion and/or damage any frequency between 20Hz and 20khz.


In a speaker rated down to 40Hz (+/-3dB), setting a crossover at 40Hz would allow frequencies below 40Hz to still be sent to the speaker, albeit at a reduced SPL. Most AVRs have a 12dB/octave slope. Thus, if you're playing something at 100dB and a frequency of 20Hz is passed on to your speakers set to 40hz crossover, the sound will be allowed, but attenuated by 12dB down to 88dB...this attenuation is not only insufficient to prevent detectable distortion, but has a high potential of damaging your speaker.


OTOH, your subwoofer being designed specifically for these low frequencies, is more than capable of handling this work. Since low frequencies are not easily locatable in your typical HT room, there's no issue re-routing those from your mains to the subwoofer, adding them to the dedicated LFE track and outputting them at any SPL you can tolerate.


Hope that helps...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

May seem like a small matter these days but some of us do listen to AM radio. We have several sports teams here in Phoenix and sometimes you just want to turn the game on while you do other things. It has always been frustrating as to why a 19.99 walkman can receive decent am signals but my many times more expensive home receivers despite antennas, etc., choke on am signals.


Well kudos to Denon and at least the 3808. Its AM section locked into all the required stations and did so very well. Have simple am loop anteanna as well. Thanks DENON.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

pie....


Thanks but not quite what I was asking. I understand 6db/12/etc. roll off for xovers. How xover points do not mean freq above or below those xover points are not getting into drivers themselves. It has to be more than the settings will keep very low bass off your mains to preserve the life of your mains. While that is nice, if the small/80/120 made the system sound like crap, we wouldn't care about the settings despite what is or isn't happening to our woofer cones/voice coils and speaker surround material.


Can't say I have great mains. But they are pretty good. Custom made, local high end speaker place, designed around my needs. Each with 2 10 inch woofer drivers, d'appolito array. They can handle themselves. Setting the xover so that everything sounds great but I'm protecting them, that is fine with me. Good idea as you noted and I agree 100 percent. If I can protect them, I'd be stupid not to. But there has to be more to it than that.


I think mt is asking the same sort of question. Not exactly the same of course. But I think our questions are in the same general vicinity.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/13554415
> 
> 
> is there a way to get zone 2 volume control on the zone 2 preouts on a 3808ci? i need a variable line level output on my zone 2 preouts. is there a way to make that happen with serial control? do any denons have this capability if not the 3808ci? if it says preout, shouldn't the signal be running through an attenuator? if not, then it should be called a line out, shouldn't it?
> 
> 
> thanks



I'm not sure that I completely understand your question, regarding serial control. That being said, if you are connecting the zone two preout to a prein on another amp, go into the GUI setup menu for zone 2 and set the volume to variable. On the main unit make sure zone 2 is set to on. Press the small zone 2/3 rec out button so that zone 2 is displayed. Then, while zone 2 is displayed, adjust the volume with the main volume knob. Hope this is what you were asking.


----------



## tully214

Is there a way to stream music from my computer to the 3808 but watch like cable instead of seeing the gui from net/usb input?


Thanks

Gish


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tully214* /forum/post/13567359
> 
> 
> Is there a way to stream music from my computer to the 3808 but watch like cable instead of seeing the gui from net/usb input?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gish



Yup, just pick a different video source. I use the web menu/setup menu/source select/video select.


----------



## tully214

Thanks but when I do that the screen just flashes then keeps the streaming gui. Hmm. I am trying to go to my cable box which is connected by hdmi and audio is going over hdmi.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tully214* /forum/post/13567675
> 
> 
> Thanks but when I do that the screen just flashes then keeps the streaming gui. Hmm. I am trying to go to my cable box which is connected by hdmi and audio is going over hdmi.



That's a good point, I haven't tried with an HDMI source for the video.


----------



## Infominister

You would have to have an analogue video source. When I want to listen to music and watch a football game without the sound, I run a component video cable from my DirecTV STB. I can either feed it directly to the TV on another input, or run it through the receiver and map the component input I'm using to an unused source. Frankly, the easiest thing is to run a video cable of whatever kind to an unused input on your TV.


----------



## tully214

Cool thanks guys. I have a projector but I will use the compononet also for video. Sometimes these comcast cable boxes and my porjector act up.


----------



## transco

I have a very strange problem... If I go into the gui setup menu, source select, I can setup any device except the VCR/iPod. When I select it, the gui simply shows the Denon logo on the TV and the front panel display goes black. As far as I know, it only happens when trying to setup the VCR/iPod. Only thing left I can think of is to do a reset, and start from scratch, but I really hate to do that unless absolutely necessary. Suggestions?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/13568130
> 
> 
> I have a very strange problem... If I go into the gui setup menu, source select, I can setup any device except the VCR/iPod. When I select it, the gui simply shows the Denon logo on the TV and the front panel display goes black. As far as I know, it only happens when trying to setup the VCR/iPod. Only thing left I can think of is to do a reset, and start from scratch, but I really hate to do that unless absolutely necessary. Suggestions?



Did you accidentally put it in pure direct mode?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Can you get to it via the web/network interface and bypass the on screen GUI.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13563216
> 
> 
> Have a moment. If the B speakers just replicate the A speakers, why would you use A+B in a normal size room? It wouldn't be 7.1 yes?
> 
> 
> The GUI icon for speaker placement makes it look like a 7.1 setup when using B.



My understanding is that you wouldn't use A + B in a normal size room. You'd use A and Back. I believe your are correct; if you use A + B, your not actually getting 7.1 (instead you're getting a version of 5.1).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks scien...


You'd think they'd put the extra amp on the speakers mose likely not used, "B". Although I can see having a dedicated amp for the rear surrounds.


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13568260
> 
> 
> Did you accidentally put it in pure direct mode?










Yes, that was it. I don't know how it got into direct mode, but I doubt I would have found that on my own. Many thanks!


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13560143
> 
> 
> Which "Stop" button do you hit when you're done with Internet radio streaming?



Via the web interface, there's a big "stop" button under the Net Audio link.


On the front panel, the button surrounded by arrow buttons is the "stop" button, push and hold it for a few seconds to stop the stream.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackStraw2* /forum/post/13558484
> 
> 
> i finally got around to messing with the internet radio function with 3808 after owning for almost 2 months, and i have to say its pretty neat. i have a couple of questions. 1. are there any stations that play mostly grateful dead or led zeppelin. 2. do most of you guys that have your receiver hooked up to the internet, leave it hooked up all the time, or just plug in when needed? i didnt know if leaving it plugged in all the time would make the receiver try to update itself alot.



Someone mentioned radioio dead, also try radioio jam (jam bands including GD)


Are you from Wichita, Jack Straw?







Wake up to find out that you are the eyes of the world.


----------



## youngguns27

My Denon shuts down when it gets to the audyssesy set up on my left rear channel. Any ideas???


----------



## carrera1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/13571478
> 
> 
> My Denon shuts down when it gets to the audyssesy set up on my left rear channel. Any ideas???



Sounds like a short. Check the speaker wires/connections to the speakers. I had the same problem.


----------



## rocksarkar

I am new owner of 3808ci and bad luck hdmi connection on my tv broke and cant use HDMI connection instead i am using component in of the tv.. My question is if i connect ps3 with HDMI to the receiver(dvd hdmi), can i still use component out on receiver to the tv and if so is there any settings i need to change..Coz i tried and didnt work i am getting denon logo only....


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13571878
> 
> 
> I am new owner of 3808ci and bad luck hdmi connection on my tv broke and cant use HDMI connection instead i am using component in of the tv.. My question is if i connect ps3 with HDMI to the receiver(dvd hdmi), can i still use component out on receiver to the tv and if so is there any settings i need to change..Coz i tried and didnt work i am getting denon logo only....



Short answer is "no" it won't work.


Everything gets upconverted to HDMI...the unit does not Downconvert...take a look at the picture on page 8 of the AVR-3808 manual for a graphical example.


Later

RayJr


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Continuing the quest to program my Harmony for the 3808. Still have a long way to go to add everything. At this point I'm just adding enough of a particular thing to make it work and learn how its done. So have a few internet radio stations done, need to do a lot more.


Have moved on to the FM/AM Tuner piece.


First really appreciate the way Denon has done the presets so you don't have to change the tuner to go between fm/am stations. Makes it much easier. With the Yamaha 1800 I had to create a little macro to switch the tuner first to make sure what the starting point was, fm or am. Not so with the Denon. So again, thank you DENON.


However the remote and the remote commands are as already well established a bit cumbersome. The "A" command that is sent for the "A" category for internet radio is not the same "A" for the radio. You'd think A would be A and how it is interpretted by the 3808 would be driven by the source selected. Doesn't seem to be the case. Easy work around of course as I just learned the InternetRadioA and learned the RadioA categories. Also found out its the same for the numbers. The number 1 is not the same as the number 1 for Radio Tuner as the source on the Denon remote. So "1" is not always "1". With the radio it sorta makes sense as it looks like the remote designers wanted the numbers when radio source selected to act as pure presets. Makes it easy to cycle through presets.


So after learning all the commands (again gee Logitech update your dbase!) I have programmed buttons on the Harmony with Group and Preset number and then labeled each button with the Radio Station call sign. Can go to any preset directly, FM or AM, quite easily.


----------



## daron73m

Anyone with a PS 3 with this dennon reciever what do you set the audio setting to: the linear pcm or bitstream...I really dont get the concept of the two but one must be better than the other???


thanks for any advice!!


daron


----------



## rizzxx7

lpcm


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/13574246
> 
> 
> Anyone with a PS 3 with this dennon reciever what do you set the audio setting to: the linear pcm or bitstream...I really dont get the concept of the two but one must be better than the other???



- If you want the new resolution audio formats like Dolby TrueHD from BluRay, then set the PS3 on PCM. The PS3 is not capable of sending TrueHD as bitstream.


----------



## CTMom

I have a DVR box for our Cable. I was rewinding a show and when I pressed play, I had no sound. I clicked to 'live' tv, still no sound. I turned it off etc...nothing. We can play music on our television and a PS3, but when we try to watch television through cable, we get nothing. I'm sure it's a simple solution, but we can't figure it out, can anyone help??


----------



## jsmiddleton4

CT


Sounds like its lost track of what input the sound is coming in from. So the Denon doesn't know its on optical/coax/hdmi/analog?


Can you set the input source and make it the default instead of "Auto" detection?


Also did the output choice for the DVR get changed?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTMom* /forum/post/13575608
> 
> 
> I have a DVR box for our Cable. I was rewinding a show and when I pressed play, I had no sound. I clicked to 'live' tv, still no sound. I turned it off etc...nothing. We can play music on our television and a PS3, but when we try to watch television through cable, we get nothing. I'm sure it's a simple solution, but we can't figure it out, can anyone help??



Assuming this is via HDMI? I've had to unplug the HDMI cable on my Comcast DVR the couple of times this happened. Maybe even a power cycle once or twice as well.


Nothing that says _Comcast_ or _Motorola_ on it should be considered reliable.


----------



## CTMom

Thank you both for your replies. I took the card out of the cable box to reset it, put it back in, it re-booted and we have SOUND!! I knew it had to be something simple. Thanks again!!


----------



## ErnieW

Michael, you and I have the same systems (B&W speakers), so it was interesting to me that Audyssey showed ALL of my speakers as small, and crossover at 40Hz.

I have a disc that I made of test tones, and I know that the 685 fronts put out lots of tone at 40Hz, but almost nothing at 30Hz. So, to make sure I have enough bass at 30Hz from my subwoofer, I simply boosted the sub a bit above the 50% level (where it was when Audyssey did the calibration) to about 65% to get good 30Hz response. And I set my sub to LFE+Main to make sure I don't miss anything.

--Ernie


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ErnieW* /forum/post/13576458
> 
> 
> Michael, you and I have the same systems (B&W speakers), so it was interesting to me that Audyssey showed ALL of my speakers as small, and crossover at 40Hz.
> 
> I have a disc that I made of test tones, and I know that the 685 fronts put out lots of tone at 40Hz, but almost nothing at 30Hz. So, to make sure I have enough bass at 30Hz from my subwoofer, I simply boosted the sub a bit above the 50% level (where it was when Audyssey did the calibration) to about 65% to get good 30Hz response. And I set my sub to LFE+Main to make sure I don't miss anything.
> 
> --Ernie



Ernie, thanks for your reply.


I ran Audyssey again last night and this time it set ALL the speakers to large, lol. I assume that this has to do with room characteristics, and I realize that my placement isnt ideal (all the speakers are close to walls and the fronts and center are also close to a corner). I also found that it cut the mid bass by very large amounts. Unfortunately, there's nothing I can do about that in my present home, although I have plugged the port on the surround speakers. I'll try re-running Audyssey again after plugging the fronts and center too, in case that makes a difference.


----------



## liwc_michael

Hi all 3808 users,

I'm new and hope you guys can educate me for the following issue. I hooked my 2930 with 3808 by Denon Link. When I play the SACD, the 3808 display only shown "Multi Ch" and a small "DSD" on left side. According to the manual, it should be shown a large "DSD Mutli ch" or "DSD Direct".

Thanks


----------



## JakiChan

I hooked up my 3808 this weekend and I am thrilled. I was worried that there would be some issues since I was trying to use an HDMI->DVI cable from the 3808 to my Hitachi 50V500 - some users had reported DVI issues.


I am please to say everything works GREAT. My Xbox 360 and Comcast box both are working well via DVI, as did my friends PS3. (Even though it's only a 720p display, BluRay looks BEAUTIFUL.) It even handled the wonky resolution I was sending from my Mac Mini via yet another DVI-HDMI cable. I was convinced none of this would work and I'd still be using component cables. Now I have a bunch of component and toslink cables and nothing for them to do!


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liwc_michael* /forum/post/13576979
> 
> 
> Hi all 3808 users,
> 
> I'm new and hope you guys can educate me for the following issue. I hooked my 2930 with 3808 by Denon Link. When I play the SACD, the 3808 display only shown "Multi Ch" and a small "DSD" on left side. According to the manual, it should be shown a large "DSD Mutli ch" or "DSD Direct".
> 
> Thanks



I play SACD's thru an Oppo 980, HDMI Bitstream and I see the same display as you....someone in the forum said that was correct, I never checked the manual


----------



## indianrider

Any way I can change the GUI background image? Thanks.


----------



## RichNY

A while back for my old pioneer elite 92tx, I had an installer run wire for 2 remote pairs of speakers (each 8-ohm) for different rooms and he ran 2 pair rather then 4 pair.

So, I think that running both sets this way led to intermittment output outages of my 8 year old 92tx - but, hey this led to updating my system with the 3808.

So, am I correct that this was a no-no?

As I dont want to blow out the 3808 what is my best course of action for running both sets off the 2 pair; I would prefer to not run another 2 pair (hassle) but will if necessary.

Right now I only have 1 set of the remote speakers attached (capped the other leads)... but its getting warm out here on Long Island and want to connect the deck speakers.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/13574246
> 
> 
> Anyone with a PS 3 with this denon reciever what do you set the audio setting to: the linear pcm or bitstream...I really dont get the concept of the two but one must be better than the other???
> 
> 
> thanks for any advice!!
> 
> 
> daron



This has become a personal preference, and much debate on one of the other threads... -don't remember which one.


If set to PCM, then you won't have to change anything, and everything will be sent to your Denon as Multi-Channel.


If set to bitstream, then the lossy codecs will be sent to your Denon (and display on the Denon, i.e Dolby Digital, DTS, etc). LPCM will be sent correctly, and show up on Denon as Multi-Channel. The issue is Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD:MA will only be sent as 2 channel. -The work around is to change those on the fly, (Triangle, A/V Setting, Audio Output: PCM).


Some have posted that by using bitstream for DVD's and DD5.1, DTS, that it sounds better letting the Denon decode. Best thing is to try it both ways and see if you can tell a difference, if not, then leave at PCM.










Right now, since I have only 1 Blu-Ray that has True-HD, but it also has PCM, I switched mine to Bitstream.


----------



## myrison

Personally, I go back and forth... Bitstream for everything except TrueHD and DTS-HD (here I use the triangle| A/V Setting | switch to change it on the fly... If you don't want to change back and forth, I'd leave it on PCM as I think the lossy formats sound great through PCM as well. I can't actually hear a difference, I just like to see the Denon confirming the audio format that's coming through on the regular Dolby & DTS materials.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTMom* /forum/post/13575608
> 
> 
> I have a DVR box for our Cable. I was rewinding a show and when I pressed play, I had no sound. I clicked to 'live' tv, still no sound. I turned it off etc...nothing. We can play music on our television and a PS3, but when we try to watch television through cable, we get nothing. I'm sure it's a simple solution, but we can't figure it out, can anyone help??





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13575761
> 
> 
> Assuming this is via HDMI? I've had to unplug the HDMI cable on my Comcast DVR the couple of times this happened. Maybe even a power cycle once or twice as well.
> 
> 
> Nothing that says _Comcast_ or _Motorola_ on it should be considered reliable.



I have a [maybe] related issue. This happens randomly.

When I turn my system on (Harmony) The Denon, and TV will turn on, I keep the DVR on all the time, I will hear the audio, and see a picture, but then it will go black, and then lose auido. This will happen 1 to 5 times when I turn it on. It has also happened several times after I've been watching for a while... This has happened while watching Live or time shifted... I know its not the signal, because I can rewind back and once it "settles down" I can watch the program. I don't think I had this issue when the Comcast DVR was attached directly to the TV.

I'm hoping this is an HDMI Handshaking issue between the DVR & the Denon, because I don't have this issue between PS3 & Denon, or DVD & Denon. I replaced the cable between the Denon & DVR, and thought it solved the issue, but it didn't. I'm scheduled to switch to FiOS next week, hopefully, I won't have the issue.


----------



## SOCCERrebel5

I am in the market for a new receiver and I have a few questions for owners.


1. I'd like to connect a large external hard drive to a USB input and be able to select and listen to music in this way. Has anybody done this? How well does it work? Is the navigation simple and straightforward? Any complaints/issues/annoyances?


2. If the 3808 is hardwired to a wireless router with a home network setup (and the computer is wirelessly connected), will the 3808 be able to stream music from the computer?


3. Does the 3808 have any kind of "auto volume leveler" that will keep the volume relatively constant when listening to mp3's or watching TV?


4. I will be pairing this receiver with Def Tech supertowers and matching speakers. Any 3808 owner that has a similar setup and auditioned other receivers as well (the Pioneer 94 particularly) I'd really like to hear your experiences.


Thank you for your input!


----------



## Don't h8

finally got a chance to run audyssy on my set-up (Def Tech 7004s mains and 2002 center, and jbl surrounds until i figure out which surrounds to get) and the first couple times I ran it, i kept getting the error messege "PHASE" for my front left speaker (7004). The receiver (Denon 3808) owner's manual said this means the polarity is reversed on the speaker OR some speakers just display this message even when connected properly. Well, the speaker is connected properly.


Has anyone else had this come up when running Audyssey?


I did end up "skipping" the error message and when I looked at the EQ graph after the calibration, both front speakers look pretty good and "equal."


Thoughts?!?! I did post this in the Audyssy thread as well.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOCCERrebel5* /forum/post/13578527
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a new receiver and I have a few questions for owners.
> 
> 
> 1. I'd like to connect a large external hard drive to a USB input and be able to select and listen to music in this way. Has anybody done this? How well does it work? Is the navigation simple and straightforward? Any complaints/issues/annoyances?
> 
> 
> --I actually do this with a large hard drive and the 3808 is the best solution that I have found after fooling with a lot of other solutions; indeed it was one of the reasons that I chose the denon and this model. The 3808 has a surprisingly good navigation interface. with my volume of music (well above 100gb) it takes approx 30 secs for the initial navigation each time I log on, but it has an excellent (imho) search interface.
> 
> Now there are no favorites/playlists for USB music, that I have been able to figure out although this is listed on the menu structure for the usb music - if you are heavily dependent on these, that is is the advantage of the streaming method. Also, I didnt want to fool around with solving the vexing sharing issues that other people have mentioned.
> 
> Also if/when you set this up remember to set the usb music to all not favorites.
> 
> 
> 2. If the 3808 is hardwired to a wireless router with a home network setup (and the computer is wirelessly connected), will the 3808 be able to stream music from the computer?
> 
> -- The answer is yes; but once again you will need to naviagate the sharing issues that others have posted about.
> 
> I bought a Belkin Gaming adapter so that I could use the internet music (doesnt require drivers and is setup via your PC) and although not a Belkin fan it was heavily discounted and it works. BTW - the internet music and its execution is a real plus (another denon advantage imho)
> 
> 
> 3. Does the 3808 have any kind of "auto volume leveler" that will keep the volume relatively constant when listening to mp3's or watching TV?
> 
> --not sure - taking a break at the office - but dont think so.
> 
> 
> 4. I will be pairing this receiver with Def Tech supertowers and matching speakers. Any 3808 owner that has a similar setup and auditioned other receivers as well (the Pioneer 94 particularly) I'd really like to hear your experiences.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input!



answers above


----------



## gte747e

I have not had any succes in trying to find out if the new ITouch and iPhone will work with the 3808 and the Denon iDock. Does anyone have either of these devices. If so, what is the setup?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13578542
> 
> 
> finally got a chance to run audyssy on my set-up (Def Tech 7004s mains and 2002 center, and jbl surrounds until i figure out which surrounds to get) and the first couple times I ran it, i kept getting the error messege "PHASE" for my front left speaker (7004). The receiver (Denon 3808) owner's manual said this means the polarity is reversed on the speaker OR some speakers just display this message even when connected properly. Well, the speaker is connected properly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this come up when running Audyssey?
> 
> 
> I did end up "skipping" the error message and when I looked at the EQ graph after the calibration, both front speakers look pretty good and "equal."
> 
> 
> Thoughts?!?! I did post this in the Audyssy thread as well.



You got an answer from Chris @ Audyssey in the other thread, but yes it's common, and yes it's safe to ignore if you're confident everything is wired properly.


----------



## aeh10

hey all,


I wanted current 3808CI owners to help me out with my situation, any advice would be welcome:


Currently running an AVR-2807 as my receiver, I think I bought it too soon in not waiting for the 3808CI and its cabalities. I am thinking of selling my 1 year old receiver and upgrading to the 3808CI.


Couple of concerns before upgrading:


"The Denon would not display HDCP protected or analog upscaled content via my HDCP compliant DVI-D display device. All I got was colored snow. This is uh, "kinda" a big deal obviously" - has this been addressed?


If I wanted to upscale digital content from DirecTV DVR will it do it successfully or have users seen problems in scaling?


With my AVR 2807 when playing my PS3 I cant access sound fields such as DOLBY or DTS, I see MultiChannel Out on my display I believe it is because of decoding Linear PCM signals, how does the 3808CI handle this function?


In the end I want to be able to upscale 480p content to 1080x (i/p) and have access to soundfileds while playing PS3 to mention DOLBY and DTS HD fields-would the 3808CI be a good upgrade from my 2807?


Thanks


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13579665
> 
> 
> You got an answer from Chris @ Audyssey in the other thread, but yes it's common, and yes it's safe to ignore if you're confident everything is wired properly.



thanks for the response. I just saw Chris's answer in the Audyssey thread. make sense. I was just a bit concerned. Everything is wired correctly...I checked, double checked and then rechecked everything.


----------



## rick325

I am close to buying a 3808CI and had a few questions before I fork over $1k+ on a receiver. I tried to read the manual, but wow, Denon does such a poor job!


1. Does the OSD overlay on top of the 1080p HDMI output signal?

2. Will this accept and then send 1080p/24?

3. Is there some sort of Matrix mode for sound? I.e. If I have a 7.1 setup and a 5.1 signal (or even just stereo), I want to make sure my surround L/R are used heavily (even if the rears are ignored / used sparingly). Guess where I spent my money









4. Any input good/bad/indifferent on the scaler? The scaler in my projector sucks, so I'd just as soon feed it 1080p from the Denon.

5. Since the firmware is web upgradable, does that imply that new codecs can/will be added?

6. The other receiver I was comparing it to were the Yamaha RX-V863 and Onkyo 875. My number one consideration is clean power into 6ohm speakers for the fronts/LR surrounds. Number 2 is the video scaler. Any advice either way?


Any/all answers are appreciated!


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick325* /forum/post/13580487
> 
> 
> I am close to buying a 3808CI and had a few questions before I fork over $1k+ on a receiver. I tried to read the manual, but wow, Denon does such a poor job!
> 
> 
> 1. Does the OSD overlay on top of the 1080p HDMI output signal?
> 
> 2. Will this accept and then send 1080p/24?
> 
> 3. Is there some sort of Matrix mode for sound? I.e. If I have a 7.1 setup and a 5.1 signal (or even just stereo), I want to make sure my surround L/R are used heavily (even if the rears are ignored / used sparingly). Guess where I spent my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Any input good/bad/indifferent on the scaler? The scaler in my projector sucks, so I'd just as soon feed it 1080p from the Denon.
> 
> 5. Since the firmware is web upgradable, does that imply that new codecs can/will be added?
> 
> 6. The other receiver I was comparing it to were the Yamaha RX-V863 and Onkyo 875. My number one consideration is clean power into 6ohm speakers for the fronts/LR surrounds. Number 2 is the video scaler. Any advice either way?
> 
> 
> Any/all answers are appreciated!



1. Yes

2. Yes

3. Yes

4. Good scaler, not so good deinterlacer

5. What new codecs are you referring to?

6. The 3808 has plenty of clean power for all channels


----------



## tosci

I just hooked up my Denon 3808 this weekend, and when I ran the auto setup I got the phase error for multiple speakers. I would reverse the wiring on the speakers and rerun the auto setup, but I would still get either a phase error for that speaker or I would get a phase error for another speaker. I know the manual says to ignore this warning if you think the wiring is correct, but what if I don't know if the wiring is correct? There is no indication on some of speaker wires telling me which one is positive and negative. How can I know for sure that the wires are connected normally and the polarity is correct? On certain settings (stadium surround sound, and others) voices appear to echo, so I think my wiring may not be correct.


----------



## rick325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13580516
> 
> 
> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> 3. Yes
> 
> 4. Good scaler, not so good deinterlacer
> 
> 5. What new codecs are you referring to?
> 
> 6. The 3808 has plenty of clean power for all channels



Thanks!


On #4: What does this mean? 1080i signals will look worse potentially than 720p when upconverted to 1080p (and yes, I know most of us humans can't tell!)? Or are you specifically referring to 480i broadcast?


On #5: Codec may have been the wrong word. But when (if?) new Audio formats become available (lossless stuff, better stuff on blue ray than DTS, etc.) will the 3808 be "upgradeable"?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tosci* /forum/post/13580527
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my Denon 3808 this weekend, and when I ran the auto setup I got the phase error for multiple speakers. I would reverse the wiring on the speakers and rerun the auto setup, but I would still get either a phase error for that speaker or I would get a phase error for another speaker. I know the manual says to ignore this warning if you think the wiring is correct, but what if I don't know if the wiring is correct? There is no indication on some of speaker wires telling me which one is positive and negative. How can I know for sure that the wires are connected normally and the polarity is correct? On certain settings (stadium surround sound, and others) voices appear to echo, so I think my wiring may not be correct.



Really, you can't tell the two wires apart at all? All you have to do is match up the red-red and black-black, it doesn't have to say '+' or anything special...


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick325* /forum/post/13580600
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> On #5: Codec may have been the wrong word. But when (if?) new Audio formats become available (lossless stuff, better stuff on blue ray than DTS, etc.) will the 3808 be "upgradeable"?



Blu-Ray already supports 3 lossless audio offerings. I doubt there will be more, but if it happens, you'll want to buy a player that decodes them and sends them PCM via HDMI, which the Denon will happily accept.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13580443
> 
> 
> thanks for the response. I just saw Chris's answer in the Audyssey thread. make sense. I was just a bit concerned. Everything is wired correctly...I checked, double checked and then rechecked everything.



It is possible the speaker manufacturer wired them up wrong internally. At least two people that have had UMR perform audio calibrations on their systems have mentioned he discovered these internal wiring errors.


So while it might be an erroneous message, the speaker still may be at fault.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick325* /forum/post/13580600
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> On #4: What does this mean? 1080i signals will look worse potentially than 720p when upconverted to 1080p (and yes, I know most of us humans can't tell!)? Or are you specifically referring to 480i broadcast?
> 
> 
> On #5: Codec may have been the wrong word. But when (if?) new Audio formats become available (lossless stuff, better stuff on blue ray than DTS, etc.) will the 3808 be "upgradeable"?



If you have a 1080p display the 3808 will do a fine job of scaling content to the displays native resolution. If you have a 1080i source that needs to be deinterlaced to 1080p the Denon will not do such a good joob.


In regards to future audio codecs and formats, I doubt if these types of upgrades will be made available via firmware. A lot of DSP horsepower is normally required in conjuction with new hardware. Besides I don't think we'll see any new audio formats for a looooong time.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13580680
> 
> 
> It is possible the speaker manufacturer wired them up wrong internally. At least two people that have had UMR perform audio calibrations on their systems have mentioned he discovered these internal wiring errors.
> 
> 
> So while it might be an erroneous message, the speaker still may be at fault.



Some are also done on purpose...


----------



## tosci




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13580635
> 
> 
> Really, you can't tell the two wires apart at all? All you have to do is match up the red-red and black-black, it doesn't have to say '+' or anything special...



The wires are white, they are not color-coded. They had a removable red band at the end when I received them, but they must have fallen off when the wires were run through the walls.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tully214* /forum/post/13567675
> 
> 
> Thanks but when I do that the screen just flashes then keeps the streaming gui. Hmm. I am trying to go to my cable box which is connected by hdmi and audio is going over hdmi.



It won't work if your video source is connected via HDMI (pg. 38 of 3808 owner's manual).


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13580997
> 
> 
> It won't work if your video source is connected via HDMI (pg. 38 of 3808 owner's manual).



I just ran into this today and can confirm it's correct. I was using my tuner and wanted to put the radio broadcast on for a baseball game I wanted to watch.


This is a very annoying limitation, what good is selecting a video source if you can't select one of your main hdmi inputs. I reduced cables via hdmi, and now would have to run three more just to have video with the radio.


----------



## crohit

Zone2 / Zone 2 : No sound when trying to play from Net/USB. I am using 5.1 for main zone. Connected the last 2 outputs to 2 more speakers for Zone2. But I am not able to direct Net/USB source or any other source to Zone2. Please help.


Also, I do not see the menu on tv screen (hdmi connected in main zone) for Zone2. Do I need another screen for Zone2? What am I missing? I have assigned Amp for Zone2 in the menu settings.


I have latest firmware available.


----------



## GuyClinch

So what are the best ways to get itunes onto this thing? Is there any way short of a home computer to send it DIGITAL information about the itunes songs with just an ipod? Or does an ipod and ipod doc only output analog sound?


I mean with analog all that Audessy stuff and all doesn't work right? All those expensive DAC's go to waste..


Or should I strip all the DRM off my itunes stuff and run some software and stream it?


Pete


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"It won't work if your video source is connected via HDMI (pg. 38 of 3808 owner's manual)."


Wonder if that can be changed via firmware or if its a hardware limitation due to the way the video conversion hardware/path is designed?


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeh10* /forum/post/13580149
> 
> 
> "The Denon would not display HDCP protected or analog upscaled content via my HDCP compliant DVI-D display device. All I got was colored snow. This is uh, "kinda" a big deal obviously" - has this been addressed?



Well, I guess it depends on your set. I was worried about exactly that issue but it works great on my Hitachi 50V500 (which has a single DVI-D input).


I didn't try scaling too much stuff, but the PS3 could play BD stuff and the 360 upscaled DVDs just fine, which requires HDCP.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeh10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With my AVR 2807 when playing my PS3 I cant access sound fields such as DOLBY or DTS, I see MultiChannel Out on my display I believe it is because of decoding Linear PCM signals, how does the 3808CI handle this function?



The same way. The limitation is in the PS3 - it won't do bitstream. Advanced codecs will always be decoded in the PS3 and sent to the receiver as PCM.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeh10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the end I want to be able to upscale 480p content to 1080x (i/p) and have access to soundfileds while playing PS3 to mention DOLBY and DTS HD fields-would the 3808CI be a good upgrade from my 2807?



You have a 1080p set with only DVI in? Odd.


Anyway, probably not a good upgrade. You wouldn't get any features. The reason you can do soundfields with your PS3 is due to the PS3, not your receiver.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GuyClinch* /forum/post/13581934
> 
> 
> So what are the best ways to get itunes onto this thing? Is there any way short of a home computer to send it DIGITAL information about the itunes songs with just an ipod? Or does an ipod and ipod doc only output analog sound?
> 
> 
> I mean with analog all that Audessy stuff and all doesn't work right? All those expensive DAC's go to waste..
> 
> 
> Or should I strip all the DRM off my itunes stuff and run some software and stream it?
> 
> 
> Pete



ipod doc would be your best alternative, however, you could do what i have done and purchased a NAS box on the network that has an iTunes server on it. all my music & movies are streamed from this NAS to my 3808 and my XB360


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GuyClinch* /forum/post/13581934
> 
> 
> Or should I strip all the DRM off my itunes stuff and run some software and stream it?



Well, of course doing so would be illegal, but DRM does get in the way of listening to your own music at times, doesn't it?


----------



## GuyClinch

If it's "illegal" how come Itunes lets you do it by making an audio CD and ripping it back?  It doesn't feel very "illegal" to me.. that's for sure. I will take my chances telling the judge I played a $1 for each song and just wanted to stream them to my new amplifier..


Pete


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GuyClinch* /forum/post/13585464
> 
> 
> If it's "illegal" how come Itunes lets you do it by making an audio CD and ripping it back?  It doesn't feel very "illegal" to me..



Well, yeah, *that* is legal. It just results in a considerable loss in quality.


Now using a program that actually removes the DRM from the file (that you legally paid for) so that you can play it is a bit more of grey area. But in theory you'd lose no quality.


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys...

I have definitive bipolar speakers bp 2006tl for front right and left channel and clr 2003 for center channel all three speakers have built in powered subs.

Can anyone please tell me whether i need to use LFE connection of the speakers and how do i connect to the recevier...

Should i use y adapter or connect them directly to the receiver and if so how?


My setup:

3808ci receiver

wd52725 TV

bp2006 tl front channels

clr 2300 center channel

Bp2x rear channel

supercube 2 subwoofer( connected via preout of the receiver)


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13585704
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, *that* is legal. It just results in a considerable loss in quality.
> 
> 
> Now using a program that actually removes the DRM from the file (that you legally paid for) so that you can play it is a bit more of grey area. But in theory you'd lose no quality.



For best quality, don't buy on iTunes...










Buy the actual CD and rip your own high-quality DRM-free music.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13586229
> 
> 
> For best quality, don't buy on iTunes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy the actual CD and rip your own high-quality DRM-free music.



2007 was the last year I bought music on Physical media. All my music now is purchased from the ZUne marketplace. Granted it won't be available to me in Windows lossless audio like all my CDs I purchased between 1985 and 2007 but the music is in WMA 192kbs which sounds good enough now to my older ears since it's more difficult for me to hear the difference now. Plsu I don't have to do two rips any more.. I used to do one lossless rip to play and home and one 128kbs rip for my portable music.


----------



## CiaFlux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13586220
> 
> 
> Guys...
> 
> I have definitive bipolar speakers bp 2006tl for front right and left channel and clr 2003 for center channel all three speakers have built in powered subs.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me whether i need to use LFE connection of the speakers and how do i connect to the recevier...
> 
> Should i use y adapter or connect them directly to the receiver and if so how?
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> 3808ci receiver
> 
> wd52725 TV
> 
> bp2006 tl front channels
> 
> clr 2300 center channel
> 
> Bp2x rear channel
> 
> supercube 2 subwoofer( connected via preout of the receiver)



You dont need an LFE. Leave the jumpers in place and set the 2006s and 2300 to large.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13586220
> 
> 
> Guys...
> 
> I have definitive bipolar speakers bp 2006tl for front right and left channel and clr 2003 for center channel all three speakers have built in powered subs.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me whether i need to use LFE connection of the speakers and how do i connect to the recevier...
> 
> Should i use y adapter or connect them directly to the receiver and if so how?
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> 3808ci receiver
> 
> wd52725 TV
> 
> bp2006 tl front channels
> 
> clr 2300 center channel
> 
> Bp2x rear channel
> 
> supercube 2 subwoofer( connected via preout of the receiver)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CiaFlux* /forum/post/13587505
> 
> 
> You dont need an LFE. Leave the jumpers in place and set the 2006s and 2300 to large.



What CiaFlux said...also use 12 gauge speaker wire


----------



## rocksarkar

u guys rock... Thanks for the advise...


Few more questions what should i set for subwoofer crossover frequency in the receiver and why... trying to understand...srry....


What should be i set on subwoofer i have four controls...

subwoofer level

Variable low pass crossover

Variable phase ailgnment

variable high pass crossover


----------



## evetsmd

I have a Denon 3808ci home theater receiver. Via my network it looks at my workstation machine (XP Pro SP2 & Win Media Player 11) and gives me access and plays from my music folders and playlist.


I want to setup a computer that uses Windows Home Server software but to avoid having more than one machine running 24/7 I need to understand if the WHS machine can load an have running Windows Media Player 11. I believe that just having the mp3 files on WHS is not enough for the Denon receiver, it needs to also see Media Player.


Does anyone have any experience with this? Can I do this.


Thanks for all help and suggestions.


----------



## CiaFlux

@rocksarkar


I dont have a sub on my system (BP7001, CLR3000, BP2X, Denon 3808) so I cant help on the sub question.


But you might be able to find some info on the Def Tech Owners thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=625807


----------



## corego

FWIW, there is DRM free content on the Zune Marketplace which is 320K MP3.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13586544
> 
> 
> 2007 was the last year I bought music on Physical media. All my music now is purchased from the ZUne marketplace. Granted it won't be available to me in Windows lossless audio like all my CDs I purchased between 1985 and 2007 but the music is in WMA 192kbs which sounds good enough now to my older ears since it's more difficult for me to hear the difference now. Plsu I don't have to do two rips any more.. I used to do one lossless rip to play and home and one 128kbs rip for my portable music.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13583295
> 
> 
> ipod doc would be your best alternative, however, you could do what i have done and purchased a NAS box on the network that has an iTunes server on it. all my music & movies are streamed from this NAS to my 3808 and my XB360



I use the Apple Airport connected to the 3808 via optical. I'm not crazy about it but the Denon streaming interface blows. I only use the Denon streaming capabilities when I really want to listen to music. I am almost done ripping my entire cd library into flacs. I love listening to the flacs but getting to them feels like a chore. I spend most of the day listening to podcasts anyway so the airport works fine. There are lots of reasons why I don't care for the Apple stuff and have only bought one song from them but they do have a nice interface. If I could control the Denon from something like Songbird I would never open itunes again.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13591065
> 
> 
> I use the Apple Airport connected to the 3808 via optical. I'm not crazy about it but the Denon streaming interface blows. I only use the Denon streaming capabilities when I really want to listen to music. I am almost done ripping my entire cd library into flacs. I love listening to the flacs but getting to them feels like a chore. I spend most of the day listening to podcasts anyway so the airport works fine. There are lots of reasons why I don't care for the Apple stuff and have only bought one song from them but they do have a nice interface. If I could control the Denon from something like Songbird I would never open itunes again.



i SOOOOOOOO agree that the 3808 can use a revamp in respect to streaming media. though i will use a different term, it does blow goats


----------



## KenMediaToo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13578542
> 
> 
> finally got a chance to run audyssy on my set-up (Def Tech 7004s mains and 2002 center, and jbl surrounds until i figure out which surrounds to get) and the first couple times I ran it, i kept getting the error messege "PHASE" for my front left speaker (7004). The receiver (Denon 3808) owner's manual said this means the polarity is reversed on the speaker OR some speakers just display this message even when connected properly. Well, the speaker is connected properly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this come up when running Audyssey?
> 
> 
> I did end up "skipping" the error message and when I looked at the EQ graph after the calibration, both front speakers look pretty good and "equal."
> 
> 
> Thoughts?!?! I did post this in the Audyssy thread as well.



I also have deftechs. However, for me the center channel often reported the audyssey phase error. I chalked it up to phasing problems between the sub and mid drivers in the center speaker. I turned off the center sub amp, and phasing issues went away. (Of course it raised the crossover frequency that audyssey reported).

My left and right defs work great, but they are the unpowered towers. They do not not need sub/mid crossover coordination within the speaker itself, as well to a separate sub. Overall, I am a fan of the audyssey system (and my deftechs).

Perhaps you can adjust the sub gain on the left/right speakers to better match the overall response for your room conditions, and eliminate the phase issue.


----------



## JakiChan

What would be awesome would be if Denon built a SlimServer client into the 3808. That would rule all. In the mean time the Internet radio works very well and I haven't tried MP3s yet - that's what my Mac Mini is for.


----------



## Snausy

Ok one more time:


For 5.1 digital content on your 7.1 SB speakers... do you like Dolby Digital EX(matrix) or Dolby Digital + PLIIx cinema? What is the difference exactly? What is being sent to the SB speakers in each case? I'm not clear on this.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13596300
> 
> 
> Ok one more time:
> 
> 
> For 5.1 digital content on your 7.1 SB speakers... do you like Dolby Digital EX(matrix) or Dolby Digital + PLIIx cinema? What is the difference exactly? What is being sent to the SB speakers in each case? I'm not clear on this.



EX would be mono in the rears. IIx is stereo. Use IIx.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

PLIIx cinema


----------



## Dr. GT

First post Newb here,

I've had the 3808 since Nov. and have been very pleased. Lately however it's been having an issue. For the past couple of months occasionally when it's turned on it makes a loud snap/pop and no more sound will come from the speakers. I've been able to "fix" it by unplugging it for a minute or so and restarting. It then works fine for days or weeks. This week it has become much more consistent and unplugging has not fixed its latest episode. Before I send it in for service is there anything else I should try? A hard reset? New firmware? It does this no matter what the audio source is. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dr. G.....


I suggest a service visit for the 3808. Something clearly wrong, its telling you such, and you are risking something more by not having it checked out.


My humble opinion of course.


----------



## Dr. GT

Thanks,

I'll be sending it off.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13601323
> 
> 
> Dr. G.....
> 
> 
> I suggest a service visit for the 3808. Something clearly wrong, its telling you such, and you are risking something more by not having it checked out.
> 
> 
> My humble opinion of course.



Agreed. With those symptoms, the last thing you want to do is damage your speakers with the pop or risk further damage to the receiver.


----------



## larjen

Newbie question: Have 5.1 speaker setup in main zone (Front L and R; Center; Surround A, L and R; SubW) for all my equipment audio. Also have a pair of stereo speakers in kitchen connected to "Surround Back/Amp Assign" for zone 2. Zone 2 speakers used for listening to streaming audio mainly from internet and a pc media player. My problem is that I would like to connect another pair of speakers (zone 3?)out on patio and be able to stream music independent of the zone 2 speakers in kitchen. Can this be done? Where do you connect the speakers for zone3?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larjen* /forum/post/13602984
> 
> 
> Where do you connect the speakers for zone3?



Unfortunately, the answer is "to a separate amp that is hooked up to the Zone 3 low level outputs".


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *larjen* /forum/post/13602984
> 
> 
> Newbie question: Have 5.1 speaker setup in main zone (Front L and R; Center; Surround A, L and R; SubW) for all my equipment audio. Also have a pair of stereo speakers in kitchen connected to "Surround Back/Amp Assign" for zone 2. Zone 2 speakers used for listening to streaming audio mainly from internet and a pc media player. My problem is that I would like to connect another pair of speakers (zone 3?)out on patio and be able to stream music independent of the zone 2 speakers in kitchen. Can this be done? Where do you connect the speakers for zone3?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13603255
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the answer is "to a separate amp that is hooked up to the Zone 3 low level outputs".



You don't have to drop $500-1000 for a separate amp. Use any old AVR to provide power to pre-outs; use the old AVR CD-in line, from the 3808 pre-out. Crutchfield.com's learning center has a pretty good description of how to use a 2nd receiver as an amp. I'm running my whole-house 2nd zone through an old Denon AVR (AVR 2000); 6 speaker pairs would be too much for the 3808 zone 2.


If you don't have any old AVR, ask friends, try Craigslist, or check eBay. What happens to all the old AVR's, anyway? I have 2 unused receivers in my bedroom closet.


----------



## Lostwarriorram

I ordered 3808CI through Scott (8632) of 6Ave.com yesterday. He dropped the price as soon as I mentioned about AVSForum (similar price as others but definitely very less than other dealers). I didn't even have to haggle around. I highly recommend 6Ave.


Hopefully, it should be shipped today. I might need lots of help from you guys while I setup this beast.


----------



## Nurn

There have been lots of posts in this thread regarding PS3 and its audio capabilities. There is a thread on the AVS Forums with more discussion, but I thought many of us 3808 owners might be interested in a summary:


New Firmware 2.30 for PS3... excerpt from http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/...e-walkthrough/ 


"Hey Everyone! We know you're all patiently waiting for the next PS3 firmware update, ver. 2.30, which includes the revamped PLAYSTATION Store. The good news is that it's coming soon, and you can now see how the new user interface will look in this video demo featuring Grace Chen.


I have more good news to report today - the system software update will also add DTS-HD Master Audio output for Blu-ray videos, which means the high-definition visuals of Blu-ray will now be matched with the highest quality audio for the ultimate movie-watching experience on PS3.


DTS-HD Master Audio is literally bit-for-bit identical to the studio master recording and makes movie soundtracks and sound effects truly come to life. The technology delivers audio at the incredibly high rate of 24.5 mega-bits per second (Mbps) on Blu-ray disc, which is significantly higher than standard DVDs. DTS-HD Master Audio also offers 7.1 audio channels at 96k sampling frequency/24 bit depths, so you'll be totally immersed in the sound. The firmware update will add DTS-HD High Resolution Audio as well, which is a similar output technology that requires less disc space. You can read more about both codecs here.


A lot of you, particularly the home theatre enthusiasts and audiophiles out there, have been asking us for this capability, and we can't wait until you have an opportunity to pop in a compatible Blu-ray video to test it out for yourself."


----------



## Infominister

That's great, but it doesn't say whether it can be bitstreamed to our 3808's (keeping it relevant







), nor anything about DolbyTruHD.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13607656
> 
> 
> That's great, but it doesn't say whether it can be bitstreamed to our 3808's (keeping it relevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), nor anything about DolbyTruHD.



It can't bitstream HD audio at all. It's hardware won't let it. Do any PS3 + 3808 owners notice a difference between the PS3 pcm and HD audio bitstreamed from another BD player?


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13608502
> 
> 
> It can't bitstream HD audio at all. It's hardware won't let it. Do any PS3 + 3808 owners notice a difference between the PS3 pcm and HD audio bitstreamed from another BD player?



I would really like to meet someone who claims they can hear the difference between LPCM from a PS3 and bitstream from another player.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13608502
> 
> 
> It can't bitstream HD audio at all. It's hardware won't let it. Do any PS3 + 3808 owners notice a difference between the PS3 pcm and HD audio bitstreamed from another BD player?



So, then...if I understand correctly, this new improvement to the PS3 regarding DTS HD MA is simply the capability to convert that format to uncompressed PCM for output by either analog or HDMI connection to the AVR 3808CI? And what about DolbyTruHD?


----------



## CiaFlux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13608711
> 
> 
> And what about DolbyTruHD?



Its had Dolby TrueHD


----------



## ballenjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13608711
> 
> 
> So, then...if I understand correctly, this new improvement to the PS3 regarding DTS HD MA is simply the capability to convert that format to uncompressed PCM for output by either analog or HDMI connection to the AVR 3808CI? And what about DolbyTruHD?



Yes, you are correct.

Although I don't think the PS3 will output multichannel audio via analog. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## tokerblue

Just looking for some opinions/experience with External Hard Drives. I'm in the process of ripping my entire CD collection with EAC (FLAC) to my laptop's HDD. I'm looking to buy an external HDD to backup my collection and also to use with the 3808.


In particular, I'm looking at the 320GB Western Digital My Passport and also the larger Western Digital My Book USB drives. Since the My Passport drives are USB powered, I'm assuming they are quieter than the power plug My Book drives. Any impressions or other HDD suggestions?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballenjr* /forum/post/13608822
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> Although I don't think the PS3 will output multichannel audio via analog. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.



- The PS3 only has stereo analog outputs.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13608691
> 
> 
> I would really like to meet someone who claims they can hear the difference between LPCM from a PS3 and bitstream from another player.



It should sound the same but the difference probably comes from how the receiver handles PCM and the internally decoded codecs. I know I apply DPLIIx to everything. And after adjusting the sound levels, the bitstreamed audio from my 3808 sounds better than pcm. Now if I turn off that processing and do pure Direct(which I never use) the results might be different. But since I don't use that mode it really doesn't matter in my personal comparisons..


----------



## jalf

Hi guys!


i've been browsing this excellent forum about the great 3808 that i bought 1 week ago, and this is my first post.


i have a panasonic DMP-BD10 and my 3808 is set to 6.1. my problem is that i can't hear Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD!


do i need speakers for 7.1 ? is it the panny's hdmi (1.1) ?


other issue: does anybody uses the logitech harmony 1000? does it works alright with the 3808?


thanks in advance

jalf


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13613044
> 
> 
> I know I apply DPLIIx to everything.



You apply DPLIIX to a TrueHD bitstream? Why? I wonder if any downsampling happens if you do that...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13613231
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> i've been browsing this excellent forum about the great 3808 that i bought 1 week ago, and this is my first post.
> 
> 
> i have a panasonic DMP-BD10 and my 3808 is set to 6.1. my problem is that i can't hear Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD!
> 
> 
> do i need speakers for 7.1 ? is it the panny's hdmi (1.1) ?
> 
> 
> other issue: does anybody uses the logitech harmony 1000? does it works alright with the 3808?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> jalf



True HD does not need 7.1 channels. I don't think your player bitstreams. You can only get True HD through PCM. Manufacturers don't make this very clear.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"You can only get True HD through PCM."


Sorry but that is not the case. If your receiver can decode Dobly TrueHD you can bitstream it just find from a player that will bitstream the hd audio codecs via hdmi.


And Dolby TrueHD can indeed use 7.1 channels. "Need" 7.1? No. But 7.1 and Dolby TrueHD play just fine together.


----------



## jalf

thank you, rec head and jsmiddleton4.


my panasonic DMP-BD10 manual says it can bitstream Dolby trueHD and DTS-HD! but my 3808 shows Dolby Digital...


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13614788
> 
> 
> thank you, rec head and jsmiddleton4.
> 
> 
> my panasonic DMP-BD10 manual says it can bitstream Dolby trueHD and DTS-HD! but my 3808 shows Dolby Digital...



Are you sure you've got the High-Res audio soundtracks selected on the disk?


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13615135
> 
> 
> Are you sure you've got the High-Res audio soundtracks selected on the disk?



yes....


----------



## Boushh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. GT* /forum/post/13600628
> 
> 
> First post Newb here,
> 
> I've had the 3808 since Nov. and have been very pleased. Lately however it's been having an issue. For the past couple of months occasionally when it's turned on it makes a loud snap/pop and no more sound will come from the speakers. I've been able to "fix" it by unplugging it for a minute or so and restarting. It then works fine for days or weeks. This week it has become much more consistent and unplugging has not fixed its latest episode. Before I send it in for service is there anything else I should try? A hard reset? New firmware? It does this no matter what the audio source is. Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



I recall something about this behaviour in the DenonJeff thread. It has something to do with the receiver becomming to hot. So before sending it off you may want to check if the receiver can breath enough and that it's not sitting in a closed environment, or surrounded by other hot devices. Also, using 4 Ohm speakers at high volume requires more effort and thus will lead to higher temps.


The shut down is to prevent the receiver from getting damaged.


You may want to check out the DenonJeff Audio thread to be sure. It should be in the first 50 pages (look only for DenonJeff answers)...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13614664
> 
> 
> "You can only get True HD through PCM."
> 
> 
> Sorry but that is not the case. If your receiver can decode Dobly TrueHD you can bitstream it just find from a player that will bitstream the hd audio codecs via hdmi.
> 
> 
> And Dolby TrueHD can indeed use 7.1 channels. "Need" 7.1? No. But 7.1 and Dolby TrueHD play just fine together.



jsmiddleton - My response was directed to Jalf and his BD10 specifically I didn't mean "you" in general. I didn't say anything about True HD not supporting 7.1, it works fine on my system in 5.1.


Back to Jalf, I got this from the DMP-BD10 manual at the Panasonic site:

-If the audio track of the disc was recorded with Dolby TrueHD, it will be output as Dolby Digital audio.

-If the audio track of the disc was recorded with DTS-HD, it will be output as DTS audio.


The reviews I read of this player state that it is HDMI 1.2 That means it will not bitstream HD audio. You (I mean Jalf not everybody) must send your audio PCM to get the HD formats.

http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-31813551.html


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13616013
> 
> 
> jsmiddleton - My response was directed to Jalf and his BD10 specifically I didn't mean "you" in general. I didn't say anything about True HD not supporting 7.1, it works fine on my system in 5.1.
> 
> 
> Back to Jalf, I got this from the DMP-BD10 manual at the Panasonic site:
> 
> -If the audio track of the disc was recorded with Dolby TrueHD, it will be output as Dolby Digital audio.
> 
> -If the audio track of the disc was recorded with DTS-HD, it will be output as DTS audio.
> 
> 
> The reviews I read of this player state that it is HDMI 1.2 That means it will not bitstream HD audio. You (I mean Jalf not everybody) must send your audio PCM to get the HD formats.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-31813551.html




Correct... leave the BD10 set to PCM.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

jalf....


You connected via hdmi?


I have friend with BD10. He listens to Dobly TrueHD regularly. We've talked about the audio drops with Enchanted in fact. As far as I know he is set at PCM. Because he hasn't had any drops and when we tried to figure out why his BD10 is internally decoding, PCM out, the Dobly TrueHD signal.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rec....


Just WHO do you think you are gently correcting us like that! I mean gee, someone might consider you to have manners. And THAT we can't have around here.











Sorry, didn't pay attention as closely as I should have.


Jim


----------



## McGoogan




lrstevens421 said:


> If you have a 1080p display the 3808 will do a fine job of scaling content to the displays native resolution. If you have a 1080i source that needs to be deinterlaced to 1080p the Denon will not do such a good joob.
> 
> 
> lrstevens421 - I have not really understood 'deinterlaced', could you explain a little more? I have our SD Tivo running through the 3808 via S-vid to a 1080i display. The picture doesnt seem any better than connected directly to the TV. (3808 output is HDMI to TV) Is this why?


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13612803
> 
> 
> Just looking for some opinions/experience with External Hard Drives. I'm in the process of ripping my entire CD collection with EAC (FLAC) to my laptop's HDD. I'm looking to buy an external HDD to backup my collection and also to use with the 3808.
> 
> 
> In particular, I'm looking at the 320GB Western Digital My Passport and also the larger Western Digital My Book USB drives. Since the My Passport drives are USB powered, I'm assuming they are quieter than the power plug My Book drives. Any impressions or other HDD suggestions?



The partition must be formated in FAT32, i don't know if 320gb can be formatted in FAT32. I got a 120gig hooked up at the rear in FAT32 and it work great..


----------



## aaronwt

FAT32 is good up to 2TB.


----------



## kuffalot

I apologize if this has already been answered previously but I have spent some time searching this forum and can't seem to find the answer to my issue. I currently have all 4 HDMI inputs connected to devices and am outputting everything via the HDMI output to my TV. All of these are working without any issues. Now I am trying to hook up an additional device to the component input and I would like to output it the same way as everything else, via the HDMI output. From what I have gathered, the 3808 can output component video via the HDMI output (is this incorrect?). I have been unable to get any video on my TV with the device connected to any of the component inputs. I've tried assigning non used inputs such as SAT and V.AUX to HDMI = NONE and component = component1, 2, 3. Nothing has worked so far.


I am running the latest firmware version. Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## FenderGallagher

what device is this ? if it's one of the few devices that can go up to 1080*p*, you won't get anything with the hdmi output. Strangely, Denon supports component 1080p on component in and component out, but converting component to hdmi can be done only for 1080i input and below...


----------



## lrstevens421




McGoogan said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13580684
> 
> 
> If you have a 1080p display the 3808 will do a fine job of scaling content to the displays native resolution. If you have a 1080i source that needs to be deinterlaced to 1080p the Denon will not do such a good joob.
> 
> 
> lrstevens421 - I have not really understood 'deinterlaced', could you explain a little more? I have our SD Tivo running through the 3808 via S-vid to a 1080i display. The picture doesnt seem any better than connected directly to the TV. (3808 output is HDMI to TV) Is this why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deinterlacing is the processing of turning an interlaced signal into a progressive one (1080i -> 1080p), which the 3808 can do, it just doesn't do it very well. HD displays can only display in their native resolution so all incoming signals have to be converted to the native resolution of your display. Some displays have excellent internal processors for the conversion but many don't. Here's a great article on the subject: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/featu...concerned.html
Click to expand...


----------



## rizzxx7

so you're pretty much saying to let the tv do the work instead of the avr? do i do this for sources with 1080i or everything ie 480,720 ? i own a sony xbr3 and i dont really know if u should just have the tv do all the work. thanks in advance


----------



## crimsoninja

In my setup I am running the zone 2 video/audio preamp outs to a channel modulator (analog audio/composite video). Everything works great when I am adjusting the volume or selecting the source, but as soon as the receivers LCD screen changes back to the normal display(a few seconds after I stop doing one of the above mentioned tasks) the sound / video in zone 2 disappears. If I adjust the volume or source again it comes back for a few seconds and then goes off again, and so on and so forth. Any ideas? I have no problem with zone 3 in my setup up which uses the receivers amp to run my porch speakers. This is driving me crazy. Thank you in advance, please help.

-Murray


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/13622842
> 
> 
> so you're pretty much saying to let the tv do the work instead of the avr? do i do this for sources with 1080i or everything ie 480,720 ? i own a sony xbr3 and i dont really know if u should just have the tv do all the work. thanks in advance



It depends on your display, some display have excellent processing, take the Pioneer Kuro's for example. In my case I use a Sony XBR4 which does not have stellar upscaling but has good deinterlacing (with enhancements disengaged). I let the faroudja in the AVR upscale to 1080p (from 480i DVD's) but I let the display de-interlace 1080i content from my HD cable-box.


----------



## rizzxx7

ok so upscale everything that's not 1080i and leave 1080i for the tv to deinterlace


----------



## big louie

Does anyone know where the DIMMER button is on main remote for the Denon 3808ci? In the manual it says there is a dimmer button on the remote but i've tried every menu screen on the main remote and can't find it.


i can find it through the setup but that takes a bunch of options which is a hassle.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/13623108
> 
> 
> ok so upscale everything that's not 1080i and leave 1080i for the tv to deinterlace



If your display deinterlaces correctly (not sure about the xbr3) then yes.


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13623156
> 
> 
> If your display deinterlaces correctly (not sure about the xbr3) then yes.



So do you turn off the scaler when watching a 1080I source then turn back on the scaler when you change the channel to another source?


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/13623409
> 
> 
> So do you turn off the scaler when watching a 1080I source then turn back on the scaler when you change the channel to another source?



Actually the only 1080i source I have is my timewarner cable box, I don't run it through the receiver at all. Keeps me from having to go into setup menus everytime







. I don't care much about upscaling 480i SD content, I watch as little SD as possible.


----------



## crimsoninja

If I take the cable I have connected to the zone 2 monitor out jack and put it in the main zone composite monitor out jack on the receiver, audio works like a champ in zone two, however, the video in zone 2 is obviously incorrect. Do I have some sort of internal problem, or is this some kind of setup or setting problem. I'm truly at a loss. Thanks again.

-Murray


----------



## jsmiddleton4

big...


Where in the manual does it say the remote has a dimmer button?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Internet Radio?


I get a message sometimes that IF I was a premium member I could listen now, otherwise all free access is currently saturated. Is that correct? Do we through Internet radio also have to pay for premium channels?


----------



## kuffalot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FenderGallagher* /forum/post/13622171
> 
> 
> what device is this ? if it's one of the few devices that can go up to 1080*p*, you won't get anything with the hdmi output. Strangely, Denon supports component 1080p on component in and component out, but converting component to hdmi can be done only for 1080i input and below...



I'm trying to connect my Wii to the 3808 via the component input. I believe it is outputting at 480p.


----------



## kuffalot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuffalot* /forum/post/13621999
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already been answered previously but I have spent some time searching this forum and can't seem to find the answer to my issue. I currently have all 4 HDMI inputs connected to devices and am outputting everything via the HDMI output to my TV. All of these are working without any issues. Now I am trying to hook up an additional device to the component input and I would like to output it the same way as everything else, via the HDMI output. From what I have gathered, the 3808 can output component video via the HDMI output (is this incorrect?). I have been unable to get any video on my TV with the device connected to any of the component inputs. I've tried assigning non used inputs such as SAT and V.AUX to HDMI = NONE and component = component1, 2, 3. Nothing has worked so far.
> 
> 
> I am running the latest firmware version. Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?




OK... I finally got it working. I had to turn video convert to ON and i/p scaler to off. All other combinations of these two settings do not display the video from my component connection (Wii).


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kuffalot* /forum/post/13624338
> 
> 
> OK... I finally got it working. I had to turn video convert to ON and i/p scaler to off. All other combinations of these two settings do not display the video from my component connection (Wii).



Theres a setting called A to H and H to H (meaning analog to HDMI and HDMI to HDMI). Try that.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

kuf....


I have same setup, a Wii going through the 3808 via component to my display.


1. Make sure you have the correct component inputs assigned to the source you have used for the Wii. (For me this is one are in which the web interface is easier)

2. If you are going component to hdmi than as sham... noted you have to to the a-h conversion option.


Works fine by the way. Looks good too.


I have both component and HDMI going to my TV and I keep the Wii on the component out. That has nothing to do with the 3808 but my TV. I want to be able to leave "Game Mode" on for my TV and it assigns settings to input sources. To avoid having to change modes on the TV I use multiple inputs to it. I looked at the Wii games on the HDMI in just for kicks, didn't see any difference. It is a Wii after all and not a blue ray!


Edit: Sorry had an interuption and didn't see you have it worked. This setting "I had to turn video convert to ON and i/p scaler to off" on mine is video convert to on and i/p scaler to A-H, not off.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

big....


I can find nothing about any button on the remote doing the display dimming. The RTN button is the Display button. But it doesn't dim anything. IF you have the display set to "Off", hit the RTN button, the display will appear for a shortwhile and then go blank again. Not a dimmer of course. I don't see any discrete code for dimming in the Logitech database either. Thinking there maybe one and you could learn it somehow. Don't see it though.


Just wanted to take a moment here to add this. Because its been a couple of pages since this has been posted and need to correct that. The remote sucks. Ok, now back to regular programming.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Internet Radio?


Yes, still playing with internet radio. Its very cool. Anyway to make the stream stop when switching out to other sources? I can tell I'm streaming in the backround when on my laptop. I can tell the bandwidth is getting competition. Soon as I go stop internet radio stream, lap top internet connection zippy again.


Denon does need to seperate Internet Radio from USB stuff. Should be seperate input source.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big louie* /forum/post/13623147
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where the DIMMER button is on main remote for the Denon 3808ci? In the manual it says there is a dimmer button on the remote but i've tried every menu screen on the main remote and can't find it.
> 
> 
> i can find it through the setup but that takes a bunch of options which is a hassle.



Don't see a dimmer 'button' on the main remote. One way is to learn codes from an older Denon remote such as the RC-832. I did this for the 'status' button which also seems to be missing from the main 3808 remote. The RC-832 has the 'status' button called 'panel' and also has the 'dimmer' button. Both of these RC-832 button codes work with the 3808. Some of the 'universal remotes' may have these codes with or without default 'dimmer' button assignments or the Denon remote hex codes can be programmed.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cap....


Ok so if with a Logitech remotes we can maybe make this work. Which Denon device uses the RC-832 remote by default?


This looks like the hex codes for it.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin.../avr-2400-2600


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13625338
> 
> 
> cap....
> 
> 
> Ok so if with a Logitech remotes we can maybe make this work. Which Denon device uses the RC-832 remote by default?



The RC-832 I think works for several older Denon receivers. The one I have came with my 3600.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Looking now at Logitech. Will let you know in a moment. If Logitech has that remote assigned to the 3600, this could be fairly straight foward.


The remote codes for the AVR-3600 do list a "Dimmer" by default in the additional buttons. I can't tell which remote Logitech thinks came with the AVR-3600. Going to upload it and see as an experiment.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13625375
> 
> 
> Looking now at Logitech. Will let you know in a moment. If Logitech has that remote assigned to the 3600, this could be fairly straight foward.



Also check out interesting discussion at remote central:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?4709


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I explain the process of interpreting the Denon documentation in this post..."


Now that's funny!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dimmer works!


Selected the AVR-3600. With the Logitech I can map the button easily. If someone is using the Denon's 3808 remote, they could "borrow" a Harmony, teach it the code, send it back to the learning aspect of the 3808's remote. I have to think this through for how I'm going to do it. Probably just add the device in "other" devices for the Harmony and selective pick the codes I want to assign to a button. Could learn it twice, to the 3808's remote, back to the Logitech.


Logitech will add codes. They are good about that. If I tell them the remote code for "Dimmer" from the 3600 works they might just add it to the 3808's dbase.


I'm going to see what else works in terms of on the AVR-3600 remote and not on the 3808's remote. So far EQ does, input mode, dolby surround, panel does as you noticed. What does Panel do? Looks like the individual speaker volume up/down work too.


These maybe on the 3808's remote too but haven't found them yet.


Also I have a learning remote in the drawer! This could be fun.


All the stuff I read on rcforum is about hex codes/pronto remotes/etc. Doesn't really help with Harmony's or getting the code into a learning remote. I'm going to check my learning remote as it does have alot of presets. It might have the older denon's already in it. The discussion about Denon changing code format from the Sharp to something else was interesting.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13625425
> 
> 
> Dimmer works!
> 
> 
> Selected the AVR-3600. With the Logitech I can map the button easily. If someone is using the Denon's 3808 remote, they could "borrow" a Harmony, teach it the code, send it back to the learning aspect of the 3808's remote. I have to think this through for how I'm going to do it. Probably just add the device in "other" devices for the Harmony and selective pick the codes I want to assign to a button. Could learn it twice, to the 3808's remote, back to the Logitech.
> 
> 
> Logitech will add codes. They are good about that. If I tell them the remote code for "Dimmer" from the 3600 works they might just add it to the 3808's dbase.
> 
> 
> I'm going to see what else works in terms of on the AVR-3600 remote and not on the 3808's remote. So far EQ does, input mode, dolby surround, panel does as you noticed. What does Panel do?



Panel is the equivalent to Status button behind front of receiver door.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

My urc810 does have some of the presets in its internal database for the older denon codes. Playing with it now. Some of its commands work.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13624802
> 
> 
> I can find nothing about any button on the remote doing the display dimming. The RTN button is the Display button. But it doesn't dim anything. IF you have the display set to "Off", hit the RTN button, the display will appear for a shortwhile and then go blank again. Not a dimmer of course. I don't see any discrete code for dimming in the Logitech database either. Thinking there maybe one and you could learn it somehow. Don't see it though.



- I don't use the original remote, but the Logitech database for the 3808ci has always had the Dimmer command... labeled as "Dimmer".


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13625430
> 
> 
> Dumb question: Does anyone know how to display the "status" onscreen with the 3808CI?
> 
> 
> I can only do this by switching from one input back to another and then back. But does anyone know how to display the onscreen status from the Denon remote?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I hit the menu button on either remote, then go to where status is listed and you pick Main ZOne or Zone2/3 to see the info.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13625613
> 
> 
> - I don't use the original remote, but the Logitech database for the 3808ci has always had the Dimmer command... labeled as "Dimmer".



Yea it's in the database & it has 4 levels from off to high.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Yes, found the dimmer command looking at device mode in the Logitech software. Trying to find equivalent commands already on the 3808 remote, which ones aren't.


Being able to go directly to a particular speaker's volume setting is a nice thing. Problem is as I get the Harmony 880 setup, each time it keeps increasing the distance between it being setup as the kind of remote that should come with a receiver in the 3808's price range and the remote that actual comes with it.


Trying to figure out how to help folks with just the Denon remote add stuff like Dimmer. It can learn.


----------



## mtsag

Due to the room constraints, the surround speakers in my system are better positioned for listening to music, compared to the fronts. So far, the only way I've been able to listen to a stereo source thought the surrounds is to select the 7-channel surround mode and turn down the volume on the fronts and center speaker. However, this doesnt mute them completely (just turns them down to 12db) and is basically a workaround.


So, I was wondering if anyone knows any other way to route the stereo signal to the surround speakers instead of the fronts.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## Beacheshome

I have a powerfull media center PC hard wired via ethernet to my 3808 receiver. My media collection contains around 5,000 songs and I have really struggled with the latency, (slow response), between the 3808 and the media center PC. I've organized my library into multiple windows explorer folders, (improvement), but still the on screen Music Library interface "freezes" frequently and I've not found any solution for navigating the 7 lines per screen of Artists or Songs that the 3808 interface provides. Is the "page up / page down" feature the only option? The Net/USB "search" function has never worked. Neither has the "random play" option. (I am up to date with the most current firmware as of date of this post). I like the receiver a lot but there must be better ways of interfacing a PC to this receiver! Is there something I'm not aware of? I would be happy to pay for a good third party software application that handles this interface well. Thoughts, ideas or suggestions anyone??


----------



## jsmiddleton4

mt...


Thinking out loud here. Can you connect them to the Zone 2 terminals and config them to be Zone 2?


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13630128
> 
> 
> mt...
> 
> 
> Thinking out loud here. Can you connect them to the Zone 2 terminals and config them to be Zone 2?



I guess so, but wouldnt I lose them as surround speakers then? I want to be able to watch movies with my 5.1 setup as is, but listen to music with the surrounds becuase they're better positioned.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13630899
> 
> 
> I guess so, but wouldnt I lose them as surround speakers then? I want to be able to watch movies with my 5.1 setup as is, but listen to music with the surrounds becuase they're better positioned.



What about using a switch? Wire the surrounds and the zone 2 to the switch? I really don't know what kind of switch to use or if it's even feasible. Just a thought.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beacheshome* /forum/post/13630066
> 
> 
> I have a powerfull media center PC hard wired via ethernet to my 3808 receiver. My media collection contains around 5,000 songs and I have really struggled with the latency, (slow response), between the 3808 and the media center PC. I've organized my library into multiple windows explorer folders, (improvement), but still the on screen Music Library interface "freezes" frequently and I've not found any solution for navigating the 7 lines per screen of Artists or Songs that the 3808 interface provides. Is the "page up / page down" feature the only option? The Net/USB "search" function has never worked. Neither has the "random play" option. (I am up to date with the most current firmware as of date of this post). I like the receiver a lot but there must be better ways of interfacing a PC to this receiver! Is there something I'm not aware of? I would be happy to pay for a good third party software application that handles this interface well. Thoughts, ideas or suggestions anyone??




I'm not aware of anything you can do. The interface has been much complained about. It seems really cool at first then you realize it sucks. If you make any discoveries please let me know.


----------



## Browninggold

+1 Denon interface with the pc does not work decent-slow....freezes, so does the internet radio 50/50 ratio. I have a X-Box 360 elite I ended up using to stream music from my PC, much better...maybe Denon will read this thread and fix with a update-


----------



## clockmeister

Can I configure the 3808 as a 7.1 system and still have a zone 2 for speakers in other parts of the house, like outside, my living room, etc? Or must I stay with a 5.1 system in my home theater to have this flexibility with the 3808?


Your help is appreciated.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beacheshome* /forum/post/13630066
> 
> 
> I like the receiver a lot but there must be better ways of interfacing a PC to this receiver! Is there something I'm not aware of?



So far I have only used the 3808 for streaming internet radio and that has worked flawlessly.


That being said - if you really want to use your monster music collection I'd suggest one of three things:


1) Get some sort of approved Windows media extender. An xbox 360 works well for this, although I wish I knew how to make it play music in just stereo.


2) Use a dedicated music device like a Squeezebox. That works really well (I have one in my bedroom).


3) Use a HTPC. I have a mac mini hooked up to my 3808 for playing video and mp3s and that works exceptionally well.


----------



## daddygrant

I second that.


I have a Sqeezebox hooked up to my 3808 and it handles my music perfectly.


Cheers


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/13633270
> 
> 
> I second that.
> 
> 
> I have a Sqeezebox hooked up to my 3808 and it handles my music perfectly.
> 
> 
> Cheers



+1


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clockmeister* /forum/post/13632355
> 
> 
> Can I configure the 3808 as a 7.1 system and still have a zone 2 for speakers in other parts of the house, like outside, my living room, etc? Or must I stay with a 5.1 system in my home theater to have this flexibility with the 3808?
> 
> 
> Your help is appreciated.



You can still use zones 2 and 3 but you need external amps. As it was said recently in the thread just use your old receiver.


----------



## shamus

Im reposting this from the 5308 thread to see if anyone else can test this.

Thanks!


> Quote:
> I got done running a few more audio tests today and I think the 5308 is boosting LFE by roughly +5 dec.
> 
> I've been having a feeling it was for sometime (even started another thread thinking it was DTS).
> 
> 
> I don't have the best test material:
> 
> -AVIA (can't use that cause its just redirected bass and not a dedicated LFE track).
> 
> -BD DVE (cant trust them since they have been wrong in the past with their LFE levels).
> 
> -Ratatouille audio set up (again, not sure if its accurate).
> 
> 
> BD DVE and Ratatouille both showed LFE +5.
> 
> 
> If anyone has accurate tests, please check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is (if it is boosting it), there is a setting under Parameters >Audio>Surround Parameters>LFE that lets you drop it (you have to be playing a 5.1 track to see it). You will have to do it for each source and power cycle the receiver for it to take effect.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is, with all the BD players out there that have the LFE bug, this would be the perfect receiver (Denon happens to be one that has those players and I wonder if they used it to set this???)
> 
> 
> Again, Im not certain, but dropping it -5 blended it much better.
> 
> 
> I did disable Audyssey, Dynamic EQ etc.


----------



## jalf

how can i control bass and treble? my central speaker does not have bass...










thanks


----------



## aaronwt









Adjust the treble and bass controls on the receiver.


----------



## dlechner

Hi gents! First post so please be gentle. I have a question regarding manual setting changes after using Audyssey on the 3808. I would like to bump up my left surround just a smidge for my preferences. Audyssey did a great job this time! Thanks to this thread and the Official Audyssey thread. I tried changing it through the manual setting mode where the pink noise cycles through each speaker. But when I went back in and checked the settings, it was still at -2db? Nothing changed. I looked through the threads, but it is difficult to find 2 hours to read through all of the posts. I have read through the manual, but as you all know it isn't the best.


Any help would be greatly appreciated! This thread is VERY informative!


Thanks,


Dave


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13634566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adjust the treble and bass controls on the receiver.



yes, but where? on parameters, on audio, on speakers? where?


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daddygrant* /forum/post/13633270
> 
> 
> I second that.
> 
> 
> I have a Sqeezebox hooked up to my 3808 and it handles my music perfectly.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Not the duet, correct?

Also - if the duet, now another remote to get that great display. There's no Harmony (same company) that integrates the experience, is there?


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/13635081
> 
> 
> Thanks to this thread and the Official Audyssey thread. I tried changing it through the manual setting mode where the pink noise cycles through each speaker. But when I went back in and checked the settings, it was still at -2db? Nothing changed. I looked through the threads, but it is difficult to find 2 hours to read through all of the posts. I have read through the manual, but as you all know it isn't the best.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! This thread is VERY informative!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Dave



Here is a tip. Go to thread tools and download this thread into a text file and search Audyssey. That is the easiest way to search this thread.


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13635124
> 
> 
> yes, but where? on parameters, on audio, on speakers? where?



you don't have to set-up nothing, the avr does it for you when you during auto setup.


----------



## pfelx

Anyone have any problems with Dolby Digital EX? I've tried two movies (Star Wars-Phantom Menace and Lord of the Rings-Return of the King) and both only display Dolby Digital not Dolby Digital EX. I saw there was some reference to changing the AFDM setting under audio parameters but that setting doesn't exist for me. My audio input signal /status display dolby digital as well.


Thanks...


----------



## scottwin

I know there was some discussion/frustration getting this to work in this thread so hopefully my success in getting it to work will help others and I didn't have to pay for any additional software (ie. Twonky). Note that I couldn't get this to work by just using Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service. I could see the FLAC files but they didn't have the green icon in the Denon OSD and nothing happens when you try to play them. This has only been tested using WinXP so not sure if Vista is the same.


Required:

Denon 3808 connected to your home network.

TVersity - I used the latest version for download at http://www.tversity.com .

Windows Media Player 11 - you need to update it first so you can play FLAC files in it.


Steps:

1) First update Windows Media Player 11 so you can play FLAC files on your PC. However, first ensure Windows Media Player is working and you're able to play some music (mp3, wav, etc). Then read this thread for the instructions http://www.losslessaudioblog.com/wmpmce-lossless-guide/ . Then download the 2 files identified in the thread - [1] flac DirectShow codec from http://www.illiminable.com/ogg/ and [2] WMP Tag support extender from http://wmptagext.sourceforge.net/ 

Install them according to the instructions in that thread. However, the setup of the plugin inside Windows Media Player was slightly different on my PC. The plug-in was already set-up and it was in a different part of the menu then as described.

Re-boot PC (perhaps not necessary but I usually do).

Run Windows Media Player 11 and try and play a FLAC file.

If you can play a FLAC file go to step 2, if not review step 1 and make sure you did all the steps correctly. If you can't even play mp3 files, was it able to play before you loaded the plugin?


2) Install TVersity. During the install I was able to follow the step by step instructions they provided and it worked like a charm, see http://tversity.com/support/quickstart/ . I didn't have to change any settings, except I think I just made sure that the "Never" box was checked on the transcoding tab. [Note for PS3 owners: You need to select "always" or "when required" or FLAC won't play on the PS3. I had limited success using the PS3, it worked beautiful after I first tested it, but I got bad playback the second time I tested it (it would play for 5 sec, pause, continue to play for 5 sec, pause etc etc).]

Start small and add one FLAC folder to the library for testing (takes longer to update a larger library).

Start the sharing service.

Check: Can you see the service running on your PC? Go to Control Panel > Admin Tools > Services > look for "Tversity" (or something ?)

If you're running a firewall on your PC you'll need to ensure the executable MediaServer.exe located under the installation folder of the software (c:\\Program Files\\TVersity\\Media Server by default) is allowed to accept incoming connections on the port used by the media server (which is by default port 41952). Otherwise your other devices (including the Denon) on the home network won't be able to access the TVersity server.

Before testing using the 3808, first see if you can access the server from your PC. You can access the server anywhere on your home network by going to http://iport/ where ip is the IP address of the machine running TVersity and port is the port on which the server is configured to listen (41952 by default and it worked for me).

If you can navigate through the GUI and see your files, try the same on the Denon. Hit the Net/USB input on the Denon, navigate through the menu and look for a TVersity device to select. Navigate through the menus and see if you can play FLAC.

Success? Go back to TVersity and add your whole library. Refresh your library. Not sure if its necessary but I also restarted the TVersity server whenever I added/changed the library.


That's it, hopefully you're as happy as I was once I figured this all out. Any questions?


Cheers,

Scott


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thank you Scott. Great post. That's my next thing to tackle.


riz....


"you don't have to set-up nothing"


Well almost nothing. There are a few things one has to do even with Auto setup.


----------



## dlechner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13635189
> 
> 
> Here is a tip. Go to thread tools and download this thread into a text file and search Audyssey. That is the easiest way to search this thread.



Thank you. That is a GREAT way to search. Problem is, I didn't see anywhere that mentioned this. I searched the Audyssey and this thread. I tried many different key words as well.


So does anyone know how to change the speaker level settings after running Audyssey?


----------



## electronleaker

Hey guys, just got a quick WIFI adapter thing to put out. I searched for one in this thread and only found one hit on the Linksys WGA600N. It seemed like the perfect adapter for me, for my WRT54G and future upgradablity to N WIFI. One person said it worked just fine for him so I picked one up and it sure does work just fine. Plugged it in to my computer, set it up for my WIFI network and plugged it into my 3808CI. Worked and still works perfectly without any problems. Just wanted to say that incase anyone else was searching for a WIFI adapter and/or was searching for the WGA600N specifically.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big louie* /forum/post/13623147
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where the DIMMER button is on main remote for the Denon 3808ci? In the manual it says there is a dimmer button on the remote but i've tried every menu screen on the main remote and can't find it.
> 
> 
> i can find it through the setup but that takes a bunch of options which is a hassle.



--I dont think there is a dedicated button on the remote. There is a dimmer button on the unit itself, behind the door. Otherwise you can use the GUI to adjust the dimmer.


There is an adjustment you can make on the remote for the backlight dimmer on the main remote, which is listed on page 66.


----------



## rec head

thanks for putting it all together scottwin. I have had no luck with WMP11 but tversity has been working fine for a couple months. What we still need is an interface worth using. Command 3808 is great for everything else but it still relies on the 3808 interface for streaming.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13632917
> 
> 
> 1) Get some sort of approved Windows media extender. An xbox 360 works well for this, although I wish I knew how to make it play music in just stereo.



Off-topic, but isn't there a setting on the 360 where you can specify what to output the audio as (e.g., DD--I forget what the other choices are)?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfelx* /forum/post/13635270
> 
> 
> Anyone have any problems with Dolby Digital EX? I've tried two movies (Star Wars-Phantom Menace and Lord of the Rings-Return of the King) and both only display Dolby Digital not Dolby Digital EX. I saw there was some reference to changing the AFDM setting under audio parameters but that setting doesn't exist for me. My audio input signal /status display dolby digital as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters -> SB CH Out -> MTRX ON for DD-EX soundtracks; my 3808 would not explicitly acknowledge (i.e., indicate on the audio input status display/screen) that it was receiving/decoding an EX soundtrack until I had set it as just described.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/13635891
> 
> 
> Thank you. That is a GREAT way to search. Problem is, I didn't see anywhere that mentioned this. I searched the Audyssey and this thread. I tried many different key words as well.
> 
> 
> So does anyone know how to change the speaker level settings after running Audyssey?



While in a particular source (e.g., DVD) press the CH SELECT button on the main remote, then use up/down/left/right arrow buttons to switch between channels/adjust channel levels. Settings are retained for any given surround mode when adjusted in this manner, or so I've read (vs. adjusting channel level via the GUI menu, which IIRC retains adjustments across all surround modes--someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here).


Also--IIRC the settings that are displayed when you check the Audyssey results (Auto Setup -> Parameter -> Speaker/Distance/Channel Level/Crossover Check) are the Audyssey config results, which don't change regardless if you manually adjust the channel levels via the CH SELECT button as described earlier...unless of course you rerun Audyssey and get different results.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

McG....


"I dont think there is a dedicated button on the remote."


We figured out the dimmer button on previous models, models whose remote has a dimmer button, works for the 3808 and the existing default dbase for Logitech Harmony remotes has the dimmer button. Problem is trying to figure out how someone like big louie can get that code learned to his existing 3808 remote.


Easiest way I can think of is IF his local dealer has one of the Denon products whose remote has a dimmer button and they will let him, take his 3808 remote in with the directions on how to use its learning function and teach his 3808 the dimmer ir code.


Other way is to go ahead and get a Logitech Harmony and be done with it.


One way free. Other way not so free....


----------



## dlechner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13639005
> 
> 
> While in a particular source (e.g., DVD) press the CH SELECT button on the main remote, then use up/down/left/right arrow buttons to switch between channels/adjust channel levels. Settings are retained for any given surround mode when adjusted in this manner, or so I've read (vs. adjusting channel level via the GUI menu, which IIRC retains adjustments across all surround modes--someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here).
> 
> 
> Also--IIRC the settings that are displayed when you check the Audyssey results (Auto Setup -> Parameter -> Speaker/Distance/Channel Level/Crossover Check) are the Audyssey config results, which don't change regardless if you manually adjust the channel levels via the CH SELECT button as described earlier...unless of course you rerun Audyssey and get different results.



Thank you Sir! I knew there was a way, just couldn't remember!


----------



## kullervo

I'm trying to get an audio signal from TopField TF5100PVR-receiver to Denon 3808 by using an optical audio cable.


I also had this same arrangement with my previous amplifier which played audio from Topfield just fine.


The optical cable is placed into Denon's Optical 1 (SAT) input, but it's not working. I haven't tried to change any settings from the SAT's Source Select screen yet, since there are some options which are unknown to me. I only chose SAT as an audio source but I guess that wasn't enough.


Could someone tell me which settings has to be modified or/and which procedures has to be executed in order to get this optical audio connection working?


----------



## JakiChan

Ok, I have one complaint so far.


When listening to music from my Mac Mini via toslink I'm finding the bass is kind of low. I have LFE+Main selected (and the speakers were set to "small" already). I'm comparing it to the sound I got from the same speaker setup and same source with an Onkyo TX-SR601.


Is there some way to boost the subwoofer gain for this source only?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Jaki...


I think you can. Through the web interface you can select all sorts of things assigned to particular sources under audio parameters, etc. Boost LFE, etc. Did you look at "Restore" for this input?


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13640501
> 
> 
> Through the web interface you can select all sorts of things assigned to particular sources under audio parameters, etc. Boost LFE, etc. Did you look at "Restore" for this input?



Looking at the Web UI I don't see audio options for individual inputs.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Jaki...


Under Setup Menu, Parameter, Audio for one place.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13641020
> 
> 
> Jaki...
> 
> 
> Under Setup Menu, Parameter, Audio for one place.



Oh, so those are per input? Cool.


Now while I can't adjust the sub level in the 5 channel stereo mode I found the problem, I think - night mode was on "hi". Shouldn't night mode reset when you turn the power off?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfelx* /forum/post/13635270
> 
> 
> Anyone have any problems with Dolby Digital EX? I've tried two movies (Star Wars-Phantom Menace and Lord of the Rings-Return of the King) and both only display Dolby Digital not Dolby Digital EX. I saw there was some reference to changing the AFDM setting under audio parameters but that setting doesn't exist for me. My audio input signal /status display dolby digital as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Assuming you have at least a 6.1 speaker setup you can get EX to work by doing the following: Go read the section in the manual on AFDM on page 43. To set Dolby Digital EX mode, you need to turn off AFDM and set SB Ch Out to MTRX ON. Go into the GUI and choose Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters ->. If AFDM is ON and the 3808 can't detect the EX flag from the source it will apply PLIIx processing. Sometimes the EX flag is not encoded on the DVD. The EX setting WILL NOT WORK if you have your Surround Back speakers set to NONE.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13638747
> 
> 
> Off-topic, but isn't there a setting on the 360 where you can specify what to output the audio as (e.g., DD--I forget what the other choices are)?



Yeah, I just wish I didn't have to go all the way in there to set it and then unset it. It'd be way cooler if I could say something like "DD for games, stereo for music".


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Shouldn't night mode reset....


Not sure about should, it doesn't it seems. You aren't the first one to have this happen by the way.


----------



## kullervo

I managed to get the optical audio connection working between TopField TF5100PVR-receiver and Denon 3808. The connection is created with optical audio cable which is set into Denon's Optical 1(SAT) input. Only problem is that now the audio from TopField is presented in Dolby Pro Logic by Denon.


Currently I only have two speakers, so it would be nice to have the audio presented in stereo. The sound from Topfield disappears as I put the direct stereo mode on from Denon.


Is switching the direct stereo mode on the proper way to get the stereo mode working?


What should I do in order to get the sound played in stereo instead of Dolby Pro Logic?


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13641345
> 
> 
> Shouldn't night mode reset....
> 
> 
> Not sure about should, it doesn't it seems. You aren't the first one to have this happen by the way.




It would be really nice if Night Mode did default to off after a power off because I always forget and wonder why the next day the music sounds "less than dynamic". Thats the one thing I missed about the Onkyo 875, it reset night mode to off after a power cycle......


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Could you create a "Night Mode" that is not THE Night Mode and assign all of the settings that equal a night mode effect to one of the memory keys? So you set night mode "manually" but then the next time you power off, power on, go back to that source input the Default settings kick in and your Night Mode is no longer inplay?


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys i am trying to setup Internet radio(NET/DTU) activity on my harmony 880 remote..but i dont get any options of it in harmony software...does that mean that i have to learn the remotes.


----------



## thendral

Go for SVSOUND


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Rock,


I have several internet radio stations configured in my Harmony remote and assigned as the "extra" buttons under an Activity "Web Radio". The activity selects the Internet/Web connection, when you start configuring this is when you find yourself in agreement with those who would like to see Denon seperate out the Internet/USB stuff by the way, and I think it defaults to the last web broadcast. Then the "extra" buttons I had to teach them the category, A-G, did so with my own labels, InternetA, InternetB, etc., so I at least didn't get confused with RadioTunerA, RadioTunerB, etc., AND I also had to teach the Harmony the number keys from the Denon remote for the internet device mode for the Denon's remote. You select the Internet icon on the goofy little display on the Denon's remote. I found the numbers both were not pre-programmed and that the "1" when in Internet Radio is not the same as the "1" for a generic "1", same for all the numbers. Goofy but for me that's what I figured out works best.


So once I taught the Harmony the InternetA-G groups, the Internet1-0 numbers, I then assigned internet stations to the presets in the Denon. Using the web interface seemed to be easiest for this by the way although the GUI interface is also quite straightfoward.


There are so many radio stations that I also found that the most practical way for me to figure out what I wanted to preset was to go to vTuner. Listen there, save the desired stations to "groups" on vTuner. Then let it upload that information to the Denon. Works very well. Quite amazed and impressed.


Once internet radio stations are assigned to presets, I then made simple sequences for the Harmony to tune those in, assigned those sequences to the "extra" button, named the button the call letters of the internet radio station.


I hit the activity that says "Internet Radio". Then look up at the extra buttons, if I want to listen to WUMB, I hit the button that says WUMB. The WUMB "sequence" is InternetA, Internet1. That selects group A from the presets and the 1st preset. Next station is group A, number 2, etc. If I want to listen to Rush Limbaugh, I hit the button that says RUSH. I went through his web site and made a list of the radio stations that carry his program, double checked vTuner for those, found which ones do, programmed those stations as presets, now can listen to Rush Limbaugh without worrying about any am radio static.


As I'm reading this it is way more complicated sounding than it actually is when doing it. And once you get everything learned, you can assign any number of stations to presets, to sequences. If you run out of sequences, you could just make seperate activities, like Internet Radio Europe, Internet Radio Sports, etc. You could program hundreds of radio stations.


Edit: The other thing in RAW mode you can teach the Harmony more than one command to one new command. So if you are quick you might be able to hit the Group A and then the 1 button on the Denon and teach one command in the harmony a 2 step command. If you follow that.


----------



## rocksarkar

Jsmiddleton4 dood awesome information thxs...when i try to set activity i dont have option for Internet/Web so is this some thing i need to teach the remote....and than do teh rest of the steps u said


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rock...


There is no activity "Internet" to select. You make that activity yourself. Just walk though the normal setup wizard. Once you have that activity created, then you can do the rest.


Once you get your radio stations selected, and if you are like myself and my family THAT is the hardest part, and memorized to the Denon's presets, the rest flows on its own and just kind "clicks" into place.


I haven't tried the using RAW mode and see I can hit the Denon's remote quick enough to create a Harmony command GroupAPreset1. That would avoid sequences. It can be done in RAW BUT your timing has to be precise and quick on the original remote. Probably harder than just making a simple sequence of multiple commands.


Are you looking at Devices? FORGET devices. The whole reason you have a Harmony remote is to get away from devices and to ACTIVITIES.


Setup all your devices and then don't look back. Move to Activities. That is where you will live with the Harmony.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Rock,


I even have an activity called "Denon 3808 Setup". I got tired of having to find one remote to turn on the TV and switch it to the hdmi input, then turn on the receiver and use its remote to configure the receiver.


I created the "Denon 3808 Setup", turns on TV, sets it to HMDI1, turns on the receiver, hits the "Menu" button so the TV knows there is a signal on the HDMI input, and the controls for the Harmony are the same as for the Denon remote. I only use the Harmony even to configure the 3808.


----------



## rocksarkar

With the new DTS-HD Master Audio from ps3(2.30) what settings should i set on ps3 bitstream or pcm and what is the difference and will i notice it....


----------



## lrstevens421

Set the PS3 to PCM, this is the only way the PS3 can output lossless audio. The difference is improved SQ.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13641098
> 
> 
> Oh, so those are per input? Cool.
> 
> 
> Now while I can't adjust the sub level in the 5 channel stereo mode I found the problem, I think - night mode was on "hi". Shouldn't night mode reset when you turn the power off?



I'm guessing that if:


Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> Auto Surround Mode -> ON, then that may be why night mode remains on "HIGH" setting (or whatever it was set to prior to turning off the receiver); setting Auto Surround Mode to "ON" will make the receiver memorize the various surround mode-related settings for any given input signal. This may or may not be a valid explanation for what you're getting, but it's a plausible theory...


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13641255
> 
> 
> Assuming you have at least a 6.1 speaker setup you can get EX to work by doing the following: Go read the section in the manual on AFDM on page 43. To set Dolby Digital EX mode, you need to turn off AFDM and set SB Ch Out to MTRX ON. Go into the GUI and choose Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters ->. If AFDM is ON and the 3808 can't detect the EX flag from the source it will apply PLIIx processing. Sometimes the EX flag is not encoded on the DVD. The EX setting WILL NOT WORK if you have your Surround Back speakers set to NONE.



IIRC, the DD-EX soundtracks on the various Star Wars DVDs are either missing the EX flag or the flag is set improperly; in the case of SW-TPM I found that I did not need to set AFDM to "OFF", but did need to set SB CH Out to "MTRX ON" for my 3808 to report that it was receiving/decoding the DD-EX soundtrack. Also of note is that it was not applying PLIIx processing to the EX soundtrack...or at least my 3808 wasn't reporting that it was doing so.


Edit/update--even when playing a regular (i.e., non-EX) DD 5.1 soundtrack w/ SB CH Out set to MTRX ON, the 3808 display status will show Dolby Digital EX and all 7.1 speaker channel output indicators are lit.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Rock....


Getting finished with work here. If you need any more help let me know. Probably need to move it to pm's though. With the Harmony once your mind starts thinking from an "Activity" point of view, the Harmony's possibilities become endless. I don't think I could go back to a device oriented remote.


----------



## rocksarkar

jsmiddleton4,

Definitely i need help settings up the presets or the favorite channels on the remote. I was able to get the activity learned to the remote.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rock...


You will want to go here:

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...rmony/list.cgi 


Also on Logitech's site there is big "How to" section here:

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re...s/372&cl=us,en 


While it may seem a bit confusing at first, its actually pretty simple once you get a few things figured out.


When you say presets are you talking about how to set the presets on the Denon? If so we can talk about that here. Otherwise I'll pm you.


----------



## Digital_View




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13647905
> 
> 
> With the new DTS-HD Master Audio from ps3(2.30) what settings should i set on ps3 bitstream or pcm and what is the difference and will i notice it....



What lrstevens421 said.


And also don't forget to set it in the blu-ray movie menu. Sometimes it doesn't default to HD audio.


----------



## garypen

A couple weeks I posted that one can enable/disable upconversion on each input individually. Someone said that it doesn't work that way on the 3808. Well, they were wrong. I was right. I just finally got around to testing it out.


Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13632917
> 
> 
> So far I have only used the 3808 for streaming internet radio and that has worked flawlessly.
> 
> 
> That being said - if you really want to use your monster music collection I'd suggest one of three things:
> 
> 
> 1) Get some sort of approved Windows media extender. An xbox 360 works well for this, although I wish I knew how to make it play music in just stereo.
> 
> 
> 2) Use a dedicated....
> 
> 
> 3) Use a HTPC...



Under xbox system settings change the audio output to stereo...of course you'll need to chnage this every time you play cd, stream music and then go abck to games/dvd/hddvd...


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13652468
> 
> 
> A couple weeks I posted that one can enable/disable upconversion on each input individually. Someone said that it doesn't work that way on the 3808. Well, they were wrong. I was right. I just finally got around to testing it out.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it.



This has been a matter of some confusion, even in some of the professional reviews of the 3808/4308CI. As I understand it -- and I'm sure someone will tell me if I'm wrong -- IP scaling/upconversion is activated universally in the receiver, but if you wanted the AVR to pass the native or selected resolution of a particular source component within your system, then you'd match the input resolution within the receiver to the same resolution that the player or STB is outputting. The thing I'm still confused about is whether setting the input resolution for a particular source in the receiver menu to "Auto" rather than matching it to whatever's coming out of the player, e.g., 1080I >1080I makes any difference.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rock...


I am in and out today. Let me know if you need any more help. I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13653883
> 
> 
> This has been a matter of some confusion, even in some of the professional reviews of the 3808/4308CI. As I understand it -- and I'm sure someone will tell me if I'm wrong -- IP scaling/upconversion is activated universally in the receiver, but if you wanted the AVR to pass the native or selected resolution of a particular source component within your system, then you'd match the input resolution within the receiver to the same resolution that the player or STB is outputting. The thing I'm still confused about is whether setting the input resolution for a particular source in the receiver menu to "Auto" rather than matching it to whatever's coming out of the player, e.g., 1080I >1080I makes any difference.



I'm not talking about choosing the output rez for each individual input. I'm saying you can enable/disable it individually.


----------



## JKR1963

Has anyone here had the little door to their units optical input(s) break off from use.


I had the Denon 988 and one of the optical input doors on the back of the unit was found on the floor......this after plugging a source in once and unplugging the cable a few weeks later?????


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13664867
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about choosing the output rez for each individual input. I'm saying you can enable/disable it individually.



How?


----------



## ecstasteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ecstasteve* /forum/post/13478364
> 
> 
> Urg I just set my 3808ci up on monday (from 6ave). Everything worked great Monday but Tuesday night after a few hours it started having problems displaying video when switching sources. hitting the same source button again would sometimes kick it into displaying re-seating the hdmi out would sometimes work. Same problem on restart.
> 
> 
> The unit was not hot as it has good ventilation.
> 
> Connected via HDMI are an xbox elite and PS3
> 
> Connected via component & optical is a moxi cable box
> 
> 
> outputting to my 2 or 3 year old panasonic plasma 50" 7UK (if i remember right) ... the 720p one.
> 
> 
> YARGH!!!! it was so sweet Monday & the thought of sending it back just makes me cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it keeps screwing up I'll probably just return it and buy one locally.. damn shame.. saved a ton at 6ave. I suppose i shouldn't put the cart before the horse though.. finger crossed a software update that "fixes" it!



Just thought I'd follow up in case anyone else has similar issues.


Turns out the Denon was fine. The problem was with the HDMI card in my Panny 50ph8uk could not communicate properly with the Denon. After trying another friends 3808 and having the same problem I went down to the AV shop and my sales guy said he had run into that before and it was the panny's HDMI card was not HDCP compliant. Well that sounds reasonable and the new 85z Viera sitting here has no problems at all talking to the Denon!










LOVING the receiver now (and the new tv hhaha!)


----------



## jstraw97

After trying to get Audyssey to work on my 3808 after numerous tries, all following the correct instructions (mic on a tripod pointed at the ceiling, etc), I've finally been able to get accurate readings! Before now, the distances on the speakers were coming out at around 0.1 feet, when in fact they were approximately 9 feet away. Turns out the culprit that was throwing things off was the hum of my refrigerator! I unplugged it and ran Audyssey again and the results were spot on for the speaker distances. It's amazing how little background noise can throw this thing off.


The only things I'm not sure about is the speaker configuration settings and crossover settings it found.


I'm running a 5.1 system, and for the fronts and center it chose large. Granted, these things are huge (my two fronts are RTi150's, and the center is a CSi5, with the surrounds being RTi4's), but I've read on these very forums that it's better to choose "small" for your speaker setting. *Is this true as far as using the 3808 for my AVR goes?*


For the crossover, it left the default setting of 40 Hz for my fronts and center, and it set the crossover of my rear surrounds to 80 Hz. I have all the documentation for these speakers, so *how do I determine the correct crossover for the speakers to confirm the Audyssey settings?* My center has an overall frequency response of 45 Hz to 27 kHz, so 40 Hz in particular for this speaker doesn't seem right. The crossover settings for the fronts and surrounds are right where I would expect them to be considering their frequency response range.


----------



## aaronwt

I use 80hz for everything with my SVS subwoofer.


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13669481
> 
> 
> I use 80hz for everything with my SVS subwoofer.



Thanks for the response. I checked the below link to the Audyssey thread and found most of the information I needed to know, however one thing I still don't understand is the trend to set all speakers to an 80Hz crossover. I know the 3808 sets my front and center to large and thus does not assign a crossover after Audyssey is run, so after changing them to the small configuration I adjust the crossover on each manually. But according to the manufacturer specs for these speakers, the fronts should be set around 40Hz and the center around 60 Hz - exactly what advantage does setting all speakers to 80Hz provide?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421


----------



## electronleaker

Advantage=A buffer for the crossover curve. From what I understand, I may be off or flat out wrong, the crossover is where the receiver will START to lower the db's of the signal to next to nothing. I only glanced over this once or twice in passing but this means you'd still be letting a signal with a decent amount of db just under the crossover and lessen the db's the lower the signal got in frequency.


This is the just of it, someone can explain in more detail than I. This is why I think the 80Hz is a rule of thumb. That and the inability to localize freq's under, I think, about 80Hz.


----------



## mauiguy100

Does anyone know if I can output audio through HDMI when the source (mac mini) is sending video into 3808 with hdmi but audio into 3808 via optical?


----------



## thepmac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13669481
> 
> 
> I use 80hz for everything with my SVS subwoofer.



Just took a peek at your setup. Nice I see lots of names near and dear to me 











Denon 3808, PS3, XBOX 360 (Elite? or a special edition?) looks grey like a MGS or something but it could be the lighting







, SamsungTV, SVS Sub









I fully approve of it all, especially since you have more stuff


----------



## thepmac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mauiguy100* /forum/post/13670337
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can output audio through HDMI when the source (mac mini) is sending video into 3808 with hdmi but audio into 3808 via optical?



I believe you can by setting the TV as the sound I dont use the TV for sound but there is an option TV or AMP for audio somewhere.I assume it will shoot the audio to the TV is you set to TV.

Go to Manual Setup / HDMI Setup / Audio, then Select "TV" and that should be all you need. I just tested it and it works fine.


Edit: I should clarify, I dont use optical, but I dont see that being an issue, give it a shot see how it works.


----------



## thepmac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/13668670
> 
> 
> After trying to get Audyssey to work on my 3808 after numerous tries, all following the correct instructions (mic on a tripod pointed at the ceiling, etc), I've finally been able to get accurate readings! Before now, the distances on the speakers were coming out at around 0.1 feet, when in fact they were approximately 9 feet away. Turns out the culprit that was throwing things off was the hum of my refrigerator! I unplugged it and ran Audyssey again and the results were spot on for the speaker distances. It's amazing how little background noise can throw this thing off.
> 
> 
> The only things I'm not sure about is the speaker configuration settings and crossover settings it found.
> 
> 
> I'm running a 5.1 system, and for the fronts and center it chose large. Granted, these things are huge (my two fronts are RTi150's, and the center is a CSi5, with the surrounds being RTi4's), but I've read on these very forums that it's better to choose "small" for your speaker setting. *Is this true as far as using the 3808 for my AVR goes?*
> 
> 
> For the crossover, it left the default setting of 40 Hz for my fronts and center, and it set the crossover of my rear surrounds to 80 Hz. I have all the documentation for these speakers, so *how do I determine the correct crossover for the speakers to confirm the Audyssey settings?* My center has an overall frequency response of 45 Hz to 27 kHz, so 40 Hz in particular for this speaker doesn't seem right. The crossover settings for the fronts and surrounds are right where I would expect them to be considering their frequency response range.



I believe the primary difference for the Small/Large has to do with what is passed to the sub if you have one. just LFE (Large) or LFE+Main (small). But others more experienced please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13665788
> 
> 
> How?



You turn it on/off globally via the HDMI setup. (As well as choosing the output resolution.)


To enable/disable conversion for each individual input, you go to "Source Select" menu, select the desired input, then "Other", then "Video Convert", then on or off.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13653883
> 
> 
> This has been a matter of some confusion, even in some of the professional reviews of the 3808/4308CI. As I understand it -- and I'm sure someone will tell me if I'm wrong -- IP scaling/upconversion is activated universally in the receiver, but if you wanted the AVR to pass the native or selected resolution of a particular source component within your system, then you'd match the input resolution within the receiver to the same resolution that the player or STB is outputting. The thing I'm still confused about is whether setting the input resolution for a particular source in the receiver menu to "Auto" rather than matching it to whatever's coming out of the player, e.g., 1080I >1080I makes any difference.



You are not selecting input resolution, you are selecting output resolution. And, when you slect "auto, you are telling the 3808 to auto-detect the display's native resolution.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13670808
> 
> 
> You turn it on/off globally via the HDMI setup. (As well as choosing the output resolution.)
> 
> 
> To enable/disable conversion for each individual input, you go to "Source Select" menu, select the desired input, then "Other", then "Video Convert", then on or off.



He's right, I just tested this. The output upscaled resolution is a global setting, but setting video conversion to OFF turns off the upscaling for that specific input. Essentially it acts as a per input HDMI passthough control, so that you can disable scaling for whatever sources have better scalers.


----------



## cybrsage

If I want to raise the volume of my 3 rear speakers (6.1 setup), how would I go about doing that?


I thought I found it, but was mistaken.


----------



## Plumsicle

I've been combing this thread but have been unable to find my answer. Does this receiver allow me to output all audio coming into it to the toslink optical port? I plan to upgrade to 5.1/7.1 system but currently I only have Logitech computer surround sound system to use.


Thanks in advance,

Plums.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plumsicle* /forum/post/13673467
> 
> 
> I've been combing this thread but have been unable to find my answer. Does this receiver allow me to output all audio coming into it to the toslink optical port? I plan to upgrade to 5.1/7.1 system but currently I only have Logitech computer surround sound system to use.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Plums.



It will not output HDMI to toslink or coax. It's part of the HDCP built into HDMI.


----------



## _Noah_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13673155
> 
> 
> If I want to raise the volume of my 3 rear speakers (6.1 setup), how would I go about doing that?
> 
> 
> I thought I found it, but was mistaken.



Hit "Home" on the remote, then hit the "Ch Sel/Enter" button located in the center of the remote. This should bring up a "channel level" screen that will let you add a few db's to your rears.


Note- It will remember those settings for each input, so you will have to repeat it for each input.


----------



## Bluelude1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13406691
> 
> 
> Ditto from 6th Ave. Great price almost couldn’t believe it and it arrived 2 days later with free shipping. Talk to a salesperson so you can get the deal. Nice!



Just ordered mine from Richard (ext 8612) @ 6ave.com ... super easy to deal with ... & great deal for an authorized Denon retailer. Just tell them your with the avsforum . Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jstraw97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13670808
> 
> 
> You turn it on/off globally via the HDMI setup. (As well as choosing the output resolution.)
> 
> 
> To enable/disable conversion for each individual input, you go to "Source Select" menu, select the desired input, then "Other", then "Video Convert", then on or off.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13673015
> 
> 
> He's right, I just tested this. The output upscaled resolution is a global setting, but setting video conversion to OFF turns off the upscaling for that specific input. Essentially it acts as a per input HDMI passthough control, so that you can disable scaling for whatever sources have better scalers.



These posts actually bring up a question I have. I've got a Denon 2930CI player and a PS3 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI - *would it be better to allow my 3808 to do the upscaling to 1080p for DVD's playing from these two units, or would I be better off disabling the global upconversion within the 3808 and allow both the 2930 and the PS3 to do the upscaling?* I don't know enough about the upscalers in each of the three units to determine which will do the job best. My display is a Sammy 4671.


----------



## lrstevens421

^^^ The Denon 2930 uses the HQV Reon VX-50, it is superior to the Faroudja processing used in the 3808. Let the 2930 do the heavy lifting.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/13676789
> 
> 
> These posts actually bring up a question I have. I've got a Denon 2930CI player and a PS3 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI - *would it be better to allow my 3808 to do the upscaling to 1080p for DVD's playing from these two units, or would I be better off disabling the global upconversion within the 3808 and allow both the 2930 and the PS3 to do the upscaling?* I don't know enough about the upscalers in each of the three units to determine which will do the job best. My display is a Sammy 4671.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13676807
> 
> 
> ^^^ The Denon 2930 uses the HQV Reon VX-50, it is superior to the Faroudja processing used in the 3808. Let the 2930 do the heavy lifting.



I agree. But, I suggest you leave upscaling on globally, but turn it off for the 2930's input only. You should do an eyeball A/B comparison as far as the PS3 goes.


The Reon in the 2930 may be superior. But, the Faroudja processing in the 3808 is still pretty damn good, and may just be better than the PS3's internal ability.


----------



## thepmac

I often wonder if anyone actually uses the Big remote witht the LCD screen to control the 3808? I couldnt stand it and havent used it since day 2. Just curious. Perhaps Denon will fix the next version and come out with a universal instead of 2 seperate remotes.


----------



## shokhead

Just unpacked my 3808 last night. Hooked up everything{very sore knees}. Plug it in and push the button. ZERO Nothing. The on/off isn't lit and the remotes don't turn it on. Checked to make sure the outlet in the belkin was working and it was. Made sure i had pushed it in far enough in the back of the receiver and it was. It just isn't working.


----------



## jeffbook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13679907
> 
> 
> Just unpacked my 3808 last night. Hooked up everything{very sore knees}. Plug it in and push the button. ZERO Nothing. The on/off isn't lit and the remotes don't turn it on. Checked to make sure the outlet in the belkin was working and it was. Made sure i had pushed it in far enough in the back of the receiver and it was. It just isn't working.



Just one quick question. Did you push the small "On/Off" button or the large "On/Standy" button?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13623738
> 
> 
> Internet Radio?
> 
> 
> I get a message sometimes that IF I was a premium member I could listen now, otherwise all free access is currently saturated. Is that correct? Do we through Internet radio also have to pay for premium channels?



Sounds like something specific to the station you're listening to.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13624829
> 
> 
> Internet Radio?
> 
> 
> Yes, still playing with internet radio. Its very cool. Anyway to make the stream stop when switching out to other sources?



From the web interface, go to the net/usb page and click on "stop".


From the main remote, press and hold the big round button.


From the front panel, press and hold the round button that's behind the door.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clockmeister* /forum/post/13632355
> 
> 
> Can I configure the 3808 as a 7.1 system and still have a zone 2 for speakers in other parts of the house



The 3808 has a total of 7 amplifiers in it. You can configure it to be a 7.1 system _or_ a 5.1 + two amps used to drive a second zone.


To have 7.1 and another zone, you need to add an external amplifier to drive the other zone.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepmac* /forum/post/13679145
> 
> 
> I often wonder if anyone actually uses the Big remote witht the LCD screen to control the 3808?



I've been using it. It's not great, but I can't say that I hate it as much as others here seem to.


----------



## Fezmid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13680430
> 
> 
> I've been using it. It's not great, but I can't say that I hate it as much as others here seem to.



I used it too, until I was able to program my MX-700.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepmac* /forum/post/13679145
> 
> 
> I often wonder if anyone actually uses the Big remote witht the LCD screen to control the 3808? I couldnt stand it and havent used it since day 2. Just curious. Perhaps Denon will fix the next version and come out with a universal instead of 2 seperate remotes.



I use my Harmony 880 remote but I am dissapointed in the design of the LCD remote, the 2nd remote is easier o se than the main remote.


----------



## SushiBill

1. Works perfectly. Navigation shows on the front of the receiver and the video screen, no matter what mode you are in. very cool!

2.I hooked a wireless gaming adapter to the Denon and it talks to my wireless router. No need to hard wire. As a result, I no longer keep my 500gig media drive hooked to the Denon directly through USB. I stream the media from my PC via wireless. All you need is the wireless set up mentioned above and some server software. WMP11 will work but wont stream .flac files. TVersity is free and will stream .flac (which I prefer).


3.yes and no....not like a tv (my sony has something I think is called steady sound or something like that....but...there are several functions that work similar. Night mode works for me very well and there are a couple of other settings that equalize highs and lows.


I had some DefTech bi-polars. They didn't work in my house. I wasn 't happy with the set up but it was neither deftechs or denons fault.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOCCERrebel5* /forum/post/13578527
> 
> 
> I am in the market for a new receiver and I have a few questions for owners.
> 
> 
> 1. I'd like to connect a large external hard drive to a USB input and be able to select and listen to music in this way. Has anybody done this? How well does it work? Is the navigation simple and straightforward? Any complaints/issues/annoyances?
> 
> 
> 2. If the 3808 is hardwired to a wireless router with a home network setup (and the computer is wirelessly connected), will the 3808 be able to stream music from the computer?
> 
> 
> 3. Does the 3808 have any kind of "auto volume leveler" that will keep the volume relatively constant when listening to mp3's or watching TV?
> 
> 
> 4. I will be pairing this receiver with Def Tech supertowers and matching speakers. Any 3808 owner that has a similar setup and auditioned other receivers as well (the Pioneer 94 particularly) I'd really like to hear your experiences.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input!


----------



## SushiBill

It;s my understanding that some maufacturers configure crossovers that will give this reading. If you've checked the wires and all is good, ignore it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13578542
> 
> 
> finally got a chance to run audyssy on my set-up (Def Tech 7004s mains and 2002 center, and jbl surrounds until i figure out which surrounds to get) and the first couple times I ran it, i kept getting the error messege "PHASE" for my front left speaker (7004). The receiver (Denon 3808) owner's manual said this means the polarity is reversed on the speaker OR some speakers just display this message even when connected properly. Well, the speaker is connected properly.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this come up when running Audyssey?
> 
> 
> I did end up "skipping" the error message and when I looked at the EQ graph after the calibration, both front speakers look pretty good and "equal."
> 
> 
> Thoughts?!?! I did post this in the Audyssy thread as well.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13578824
> 
> 
> 1. I'd like to connect a large external hard drive to a USB input and be able to select and listen to music in this way. Has anybody done this? How well does it work? Is the navigation simple and straightforward? Any complaints/issues/annoyances?
> 
> 
> --I actually do this with a large hard drive and the 3808 is the best solution that I have found after fooling with a lot of other solutions; indeed it was one of the reasons that I chose the denon and this model. The 3808 has a surprisingly good navigation interface. with my volume of music (well above 100gb) it takes approx 30 secs for the initial navigation each time I log on, but it has an excellent (imho) search interface.
> 
> Now there are no favorites/playlists for USB music, that I have been able to figure out although this is listed on the menu structure for the usb music - if you are heavily dependent on these, that is is the advantage of the streaming method. Also, I didnt want to fool around with solving the vexing sharing issues that other people have mentioned.
> 
> Also if/when you set this up remember to set the usb music to all not favorites.
> 
> 
> 2. If the 3808 is hardwired to a wireless router with a home network setup (and the computer is wirelessly connected), will the 3808 be able to stream music from the computer?
> 
> -- The answer is yes; but once again you will need to naviagate the sharing issues that others have posted about.
> 
> I bought a Belkin Gaming adapter so that I could use the internet music (doesnt require drivers and is setup via your PC) and although not a Belkin fan it was heavily discounted and it works. BTW - the internet music and its execution is a real plus (another denon advantage imho)



Actually, the reason I removed my 500 gig media drive from the USB is to get the extra features such as playlists, artists, album, etc... selection.


THe ethernet connection is not just for Internet Radio. You can totally control the unit from a web interface and...when hooked up to a media server, like TVersity, you can stream audio (no pic files though) to the 3808 and browse by playlists, genre, artist, album, etc.... All with a GREAT navigational viewing setup


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffbook* /forum/post/13679935
> 
> 
> Just one quick question. Did you push the small "On/Off" button or the large "On/Standy" button?



Yep, both.


Went to best buy to have them try the cord just for the heck of it. Didn't work. The gave me a cord from a Denon and they said they would just send mine back for an exchange. Never have had a bad cord from a new product ever.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

dg...


"From the main remote, press and hold the big round button."


Thanks. So holding down the enter key, the big round button, stops the internet play when in the internet source? As in sending that command when changing from it to a different source will stop the internet streaming?


----------



## darita

Just got my 3808 and I'm looking for a good match with speakers. I have a Pioneer 150FD display, but I want to keep the speakers pretty low key. I'm considering Monitor Audio RS6RN for a set. Any others to consider that are at least that low key? Help please. I'm not very knowledgeable in the audio department. The RS6RN sound great, but even they are a bit obtrusive.


----------



## rockets97

Hello,

Can the 3808 handle 4 ohms speaker? I look through the manual and only saw 6 and 8 ohms audio output. If I want to add additional amps to the 3808 to drive only 2 front speakers, can the 3808 do that? And if adding additional amps is possible then when I play music in the Pure Direct mode, does the 3808 play with the additional amps or just the power from within the 3808? Sorry for all the newbie question, I don't known much about amps and how they are corporate together with the 3808, all I known is if I add additional amps it's will make the sound better.

Really appreciate any information.


----------



## joesv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepmac* /forum/post/13679145
> 
> 
> I often wonder if anyone actually uses the Big remote witht the LCD screen to control the 3808? I couldnt stand it and havent used it since day 2. Just curious. Perhaps Denon will fix the next version and come out with a universal instead of 2 seperate remotes.



I know the second remote is for a second zone but I think they put it in knowing people would get frustrated with the touch screen remote. I have not used the touch screen remote at all. when i first set up my 3808 I looked at the touch screen and then the other remote and decided to get going with the simpler one and learn the touch screen later. since the small remote will control all functions just fine, I have never gotten around to using the touch screen . I leave it sitting out cause it looks nice.


----------



## ryoohki

Anyone knows what is mean, when i click on HDMI SIGNAL INFORMATION



I assure is SOURCE ---- DESTINATION


before with my Z4 projector my 3808 reported that from my BD30 Blu-ray Player


4:2:0 ---- 4:2:0

8 bits ---- 8 bits


now with my new Z2000 it's like that


4:4:4 ---- 4:4:4

12 bits --- 12 bits


I understand that Bits help the banding on LCD technology and i do experience wayyyyyyyyyyyy less then before, before the intro of Harry Potter was unwatchable (Haloing like madness) now it's just grainy... so i guess it helped with that.. alot...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/13680545
> 
> 
> Actually, the reason I removed my 500 gig media drive from the USB is to get the extra features such as playlists, artists, album, etc... selection.
> 
> 
> THe ethernet connection is not just for Internet Radio. You can totally control the unit from a web interface and...when hooked up to a media server, like TVersity, you can stream audio (no pic files though) to the 3808 and browse by playlists, genre, artist, album, etc.... All with a GREAT navigational viewing setup



So are you using TVersity's interface to control the 3808? I have TVersity running can stream to the 3808 but I have to control it from the 3808. I would love to use a different interface. Please tell me how you set it up.


----------



## dlechner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13679907
> 
> 
> Just unpacked my 3808 last night. Hooked up everything{very sore knees}. Plug it in and push the button. ZERO Nothing. The on/off isn't lit and the remotes don't turn it on. Checked to make sure the outlet in the belkin was working and it was. Made sure i had pushed it in far enough in the back of the receiver and it was. It just isn't working.



Did you turn on the main power button next to the on/stanby button. I had the same problem at first!


----------



## csrini1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13681846
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can the 3808 handle 4 ohms speaker? I look through the manual and only saw 6 and 8 ohms audio output. If I want to add additional amps to the 3808 to drive only 2 front speakers, can the 3808 do that? And if adding additional amps is possible then when I play music in the Pure Direct mode, does the 3808 play with the additional amps or just the power from within the 3808? Sorry for all the newbie question, I don't known much about amps and how they are corporate together with the 3808, all I known is if I add additional amps it's will make the sound better.
> 
> Really appreciate any information.



This is from onkyo 705 manual,may be same for denon too.


North American models: Only connect speakers

with an impedance of 6 ohms or higher. If you use

speakers with a lower impedance, and use the amplifier

at high volume levels for a long period of time, the

built-in protection circuit may be activated.

Other models: You can connect speakers with an

impedance of between 4 and 16 ohms. If the impedance

of any of the connected speakers is 4 ohms or

more, but less than 6 ohms, be sure to set the minimum

speaker impedance to 4 ohms (see page 46). If you

use speakers with a lower impedance, and use the

amplifier at high volume levels for a long period of

time, the built-in protection circuit may be activated.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13681846
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can the 3808 handle 4 ohms speaker? I look through the manual and only saw 6 and 8 ohms audio output. If I want to add additional amps to the 3808 to drive only 2 front speakers, can the 3808 do that? And if adding additional amps is possible then when I play music in the Pure Direct mode, does the 3808 play with the additional amps or just the power from within the 3808? Sorry for all the newbie question, I don't known much about amps and how they are corporate together with the 3808, all I known is if I add additional amps it's will make the sound better.
> 
> Really appreciate any information.




I don't crank up my Axiom M80's too high but they are 4ohm speakers. I've never had any issues with my 3808.


----------



## LawTalkingGuy

Hi guys, I hope some one can help with this problem. I have a 3808CI and a set of 600 series B&W speakers, the sub is a AWS608.


I have had this system for just about a month now and up until today everything worked just fine. Today I decided it was about time to use the Audyessy auto set up (heard lots of good things about Audyessey).


Anyway, when I ran the Audyessey set up it did not detect the sub. I continued on not thinking this would really be a problem. While everything did sound better afterward, I no longer had any output from the sub.


I checked by Denon manual and it appeared that I could simply override what the auto set up did by using the Manual Setup>Speaker Setup>Speaker Config and then turn the sub back.


I did this, set the sub to Yes (was at No). But still no output from the sub. I checked the Auto Setup>Parameter Check>Speaker Config Check and the sub was still shown as No. This suprised me as I expected it would be set to Yes.


I really don't know what to do next. I was even thinking of resting the entire 3808 system, but not sure how to do this or even if I can.


Thanks


----------



## gte747e

If I have not done a Firmware Update in 2008, will I need to re-run Auddyssey setup with the microphone if I update it this week? Been out of town for too long - and away from my beloved 3808.


Thanks!


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawTalkingGuy* /forum/post/13684801
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I hope some one can help with this problem. I have a 3808CI and a set of 600 series B&W speakers, the sub is a AWS608.
> 
> 
> I have had this system for just about a month now and up until today everything worked just fine. Today I decided it was about time to use the Audyessy auto set up (heard lots of good things about Audyessey).
> 
> 
> Anyway, when I ran the Audyessey set up it did not detect the sub. I continued on not thinking this would really be a problem. While everything did sound better afterward, I no longer had any output from the sub.
> 
> 
> I checked by Denon manual and it appeared that I could simply override what the auto set up did by using the Manual Setup>Speaker Setup>Speaker Config and then turn the sub back.
> 
> 
> I did this, set the sub to Yes (was at No). But still no output from the sub. I checked the Auto Setup>Parameter Check>Speaker Config Check and the sub was still shown as No. This suprised me as I expected it would be set to Yes.
> 
> 
> I really don't know what to do next. I was even thinking of resting the entire 3808 system, but not sure how to do this or even if I can.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I've got the same system and sub. Did you check that the sub is set to 'on', and not 'auto' when running Audyssey. The reason is that setting the sub to auto will often trip up auto-setup routines because of the slight delay that exists between the time that the sub gets the signal to wake up and the moment sound is actually output. Try setting the sub to 'on' when running Audyssey and then seting it back to auto (if that is your configuration). Or, you can simply use the 12V trigger on the Denon to get the sub to power up and power down with together the amp (with the 'standby' setting on the sub).


If this doesnt help post back here. You can do a hard reset on the Denon, BTW.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## LawTalkingGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13684994
> 
> 
> I've got the same system and sub. Did you check that the sub is set to 'on', and not 'auto' when running Audyssey. The reason is that setting the sub to auto will often trip up auto-setup routines because of the slight delay that exists between the time that the sub gets the signal to wake up and the moment sound is actually output. Try setting the sub to 'on' when running Audyssey and then seting it back to auto (if that is your configuration). Or, you can simply use the 12V trigger on the Denon to get the sub to power up and power down with together the amp (with the 'standby' setting on the sub).
> 
> 
> If this doesnt help post back here. You can do a hard reset on the Denon, BTW.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Michael



Hi Michael -


Thank you for the response. Although I have messed with pretty much every setting now trying to get the sub working again I'm very sure that at the time I ran Audyessey I had the sub in the 'on' setting.


The Audyessey set up still lists the sub as 'no', but the manual set up lists 'yes' for the sub.


How do you do the hard reset?


Thanks


----------



## LawTalkingGuy

Found the reset on Page 58.


Any other suggestions are very much welcomed though.


Really miss my sub.


----------



## uforia

I've finally gotton round to connect my devices to my Denon 3808 for video as well as audio....so i have the component in for my satelite and component out to tv...does the 3808 upconvert component or only hdmi? I noticed the settings for the scaler are only under the HDMI section? but can select scaler on or off for the component video source...


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawTalkingGuy* /forum/post/13685099
> 
> 
> Found the reset on Page 58.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions are very much welcomed though.
> 
> 
> Really miss my sub.



Ok, you probably have done this allready, but just to be thorough, go to manual speaker config and set your fronts to small. Then set the sub to on, select a crossover point and it *should* work. By doing this you are in essence overriding the Audyssey config. The parameter check in the auto setup menu simply restates what Audyssey found. Even after you make changes manually it still stays the same.


So, if you go to the speaker config menu and manually set the sub to on, fronts to small, a crossover point of, say, 80Hz, and the sub still isnt outputting sound, then the problem is most likely in your connections or the sub itself. Make sure that the led on the back of the sub is lit green. Also make sure that the LFE filter on the sub is defeated.


Finally, are you testing with a stereo source or with a movie? The reason I ask is that for a stereo source to use the sub you have to make sure that the setting under Manual Setup --> Audio setup --> 2ch Direct/Stereo is set to a 'front small/sub yes' configuration.


Cheers,

Michael


----------



## LawTalkingGuy

Hi Michael -


Thank you for the info. I have every setting as you suggested, but now noticed something I think I overlooked! The light on the back is not green, instead it is orange! I am searching the manual for the sub to see what this means. My best guess, given the timing of the lost being right when Audyessey first tried to dectect the sub is that something blew out (fuse, maybe, but still has power).


Thanks.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Internet Radio Problem


Can connect to radio station, it begins to play, shows 100 percent but the timer is 00:01 and goes no further and the 3808 is locked up. Playing the radio station. But its stuck and no input is recognized either from remote or front of unit. I have to do full power cycle, little power button, to reset the 3808. Doesn't seem to matter which radio station I choose. All behave the same. Start to play just fine, says 100 percent, timer at 00:01, locked up.


LAN playback from media server works fine by the way.


Edit: It used to work also. This just started today.


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawTalkingGuy* /forum/post/13686748
> 
> 
> Hi Michael -
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. I have every setting as you suggested, but now noticed something I think I overlooked! The light on the back is not green, instead it is orange! I am searching the manual for the sub to see what this means. My best guess, given the timing of the lost being right when Audyessey first tried to dectect the sub is that something blew out (fuse, maybe, but still has power).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry to hear that... I hope you get it sorted soon.


Cheers!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Tried several different radio stations. Same thing. Gets to 00:01, playing, stuck though.


I have added some presets for files on my media server. They play fine. Not sure how that would impact my internet radio.


Is there something about the Denon media web server that could be doing this?


----------



## thorzeen

Hi


I'v been a 3808 owner for 3 months and have been happy with it


today i turn it on and i have a very low signal going to both my SW's


i'v done a master reset and it's still low


is it possible that the SW output on the denon broke down?


i have all the updates


lFE+main on

SW on

Night mode off


I'm useing this as a pre/pro


what am i overlooking???


thanks

Bill


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I did full microprocessor reset, stated from blank slate/defaults. Went to Net/USB and tried one station. If it worked I figured I must have something wrong. I did do backup so I would not need to do full re-setup.


Did not make any difference. Internet radio station plays, timer goes to 00:01, radio station continues to play but the receiver is locked up. I can change to different source input and the AVR is fine for other sources. Just the web radio is stuck for lack of a better term.



Edit: Am playing same radio stations back on vTuner's site. No problem other than stream getting rebuffered periodically.


----------



## LawTalkingGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/13687080
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that... I hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Well, my local dealer cleared up one point, the orange light means the sub is in a protective mode. Most likely this was caused by overdriving the sub. What I still do not know is how to reset it back to a normal mode. I have unplugged it and after a few hours I'll try again with the input settings very low to start.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Law....


I had similiar problem long time ago when SW's were getting main stream for home theater. It was the driver/subwoofer it self. I had seperate amp for it and it kept going into protection mode. It was one of the early NHT SW's.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

If someone is in the western US and could check their internet radio that would be helpful. I've already spoken with electronics store salesman and if I continue to have "issues" we'll swap the unit for a new one this week.


Would rather not if its not really broken. However the internet radio section which was working fine has now lost its mind.


----------



## dagid

Everything in the manual indicates I can output to three speaker zones. But I can see no clear directions for connecting 3rd zone speaker output. Anyone here know the answer?


Thanks in advance.


Dave


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dave...


I think for Zone 3 you need an external amp. So the 3808 connects line level to the 3rd zone's amp, you 3rd zone speakers connect to the 3rd zone amp.


----------



## SilentHylian82

Hey guys, I tried searching the threads for this problem, but it was to no avail. Since setting up my receiver, I have been able to view all menus, volume controls and the DENON picture wallpaper when nothing was turned on via the HDMI input of my TV.


Well, I haven't changed any settings at all and now am unable to view any text or controls in the GUI, yet I am still able to receive a video signal when a component, say my PS3, is selected and turned on via HDMI. When nothing is turned on, instead of the DENON wallpaper, I now get a gray screen despite having "Picture" selected in the "Wall Paper" menu under the GUI settings. I have tried changing the wallpaper settings via the front display to black or blue, but the wall paper remains gray.


I also turned off the Direct Mode as the troubleshooting guide states the Pure Direct mode disables the GUI screen, but that was unsuccessful as well. (Speaking of which, is Direct Mode the same thing as Pure Direct? I have never seen "Pure Direct" as a selectable option under the GUI.)


Any ideas?


----------



## aaronwt

I know my 3805, 2807 and 3806 also had a pure direct mode.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

silent....


Try doing full power cycle, not a reset, turn off the little power button, leave it off for a few and then turn the small power button back on. Also IF you have a display that won't turn on the HDMI port without a signal make sure you hit the menu button for the 3808 after you are connected and looking at a blank screen. On my display I have to also reselect the hdmi1 input.


----------



## SilentHylian82




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13689994
> 
> 
> silent....
> 
> 
> Try doing full power cycle, not a reset, turn off the little power button, leave it off for a few and then turn the small power button back on. Also IF you have a display that won't turn on the HDMI port without a signal make sure you hit the menu button for the 3808 after you are connected and looking at a blank screen. On my display I have to also reselect the hdmi1 input.



Huh...well, that did it! Thank you so much, jsmiddleton!


----------



## rick325

My center, fronts, and surround L/R are all 6ohm speakers. My surround rears are 8ohm speakers.


1. Everything seems to work, but wanted to make sure that this is an "allowed" configuration.


2. This is my first Denon receiver--do i have to tell it the impdenence of the speakers? My old Yammy, I'd have to set it to 6ohm's, but can't find the equiv. setting on my 3808 (never made sense to me why Yammy asked, but...).


Ty,

-R


----------



## jalf

can anyone tell me how can i play music files from my pc? i have wmp 11 but i can't find any instructions in the manual


thanks

jalf


----------



## Alukan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13681846
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can the 3808 handle 4 ohms speaker? I look through the manual and only saw 6 and 8 ohms audio output. If I want to add additional amps to the 3808 to drive only 2 front speakers, can the 3808 do that? And if adding additional amps is possible then when I play music in the Pure Direct mode, does the 3808 play with the additional amps or just the power from within the 3808? Sorry for all the newbie question, I don't known much about amps and how they are corporate together with the 3808, all I known is if I add additional amps it's will make the sound better.
> 
> Really appreciate any information.



As others have mentioned, there shouldn't be any problem with running the 4 ohm speakers. The Denon has plenty of power










My setup is a 5.1 with Polk LSi9s in front and LSiC for center and they are all 4 ohm. Surrounds RTiA3s and a Sub are all 8 ohm. Now to be honest I dont crank the music outrageously loud but certainly plenty loud for my wife and I


----------



## Charles J P

I'm sure its been discussed but with this thread being 250 pages long, can someone positively confirm (preferably an actual owner) that this unit can OVERLAY the OSD over an ACTIVE HDMI signal? I.e. I'm watching an HD-DVD or BD via either 720p OR 1080i and I bump the volume up. Can it be configured so that the volume bar or numbers appear on the screen over the image? Same thing if I change surround modes or want to call up informational data about what mode I'm in.


Thanks!


----------



## rick325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charles J P* /forum/post/13691616
> 
> 
> I'm sure its been discussed but with this thread being 250 pages long, can someone positively confirm (preferably an actual owner) that this unit can OVERLAY the OSD over an ACTIVE HDMI signal? I.e. I'm watching an HD-DVD or BD via either 720p OR 1080i and I bump the volume up. Can it be configured so that the volume bar or numbers appear on the screen over the image? Same thing if I change surround modes or want to call up informational data about what mode I'm in.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it does, and if I remember correctly this is the default setting.


I looked long and hard and this was the only receiver I could find that did so.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Double checked internet radio this morning. Made sure receiver was cool just in case the symptom I was having is heat related. It did work fine since I purchased it so I'm just shooting in the dark regarding heat. Anyway, same behavior this morning. Internet radio station plays but timer sticks at 00:01 and the radio thing is stuck. Can not change stations, can not memorize stations, etc. Can switch to different source and the new source is fine. Go back to internet radio and the station on which it is stuck, is still playing and the receiver is stuck.


This seems like either a firmware bug or the pieces that program/inteface with the internet source, some piece of that is snarfed like an eeprom needs to be reflashed, is fried, etc. That is if I'm the only one having this. That is why I wish someone would check theirs to see if this is something about the Denon internet radio server/program/etc.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Charles,


Yes it does as posted. The volume display is very nice.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

ja....


You have to set WMP11 up to share files with the Denon. I'd look at the help file for WMP11. Its pretty easy/step by step.


Then when streaming your audio files to the Denon as a device, it needs to be set on the internet/web connection for music.


I looked at Tversity but found it a bit more complicated than I needed. Just wanted simply process and using WMP11 is straightfoward.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13691844
> 
> 
> Double checked internet radio this morning. Made sure receiver was cool just in case the symptom I was having is heat related. It did work fine since I purchased it so I'm just shooting in the dark regarding heat. Anyway, same behavior this morning. Internet radio station plays but timer sticks at 00:01 and the radio thing is stuck. Can not change stations, can not memorize stations, etc. Can switch to different source and the new source is fine. Go back to internet radio and the station on which it is stuck, is still playing and the receiver is stuck.
> 
> 
> This seems like either a firmware bug or the pieces that program/inteface with the internet source, some piece of that is snarfed like an eeprom needs to be reflashed, is fried, etc. That is if I'm the only one having this. That is why I wish someone would check theirs to see if this is something about the Denon internet radio server/program/etc.



js,


Just checked mine this morning, and everything seems fine. I wonder if this is an internet connection issue?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

RS....


Connection is fine. Streamed the same audio files for those radio stations from vTuner to my laptop and it worked perfectly. I added some presets to the 3808 for some audio files on my network media server. Once I did that, those worked by the way, the internet radio started doing the 00:01 thing. I did clean reset, full microprocessor reset, didn't fix it. I think something is wrong in the firmware that showed up once I started memorized audio files on the media server. But I can't get it, whatever it is, to fully clear. Probably needs a reflash. I'm still under 30 days and I'm not sending it in for a reflash when I can exchange it and it can be handled internally via retail/service channels.


Just boxed it up to do so. Kinda a drag but not going to play with the possibility of a bigger issue and let it run past the 30 day mark.


I'm one of those that will take the features to the max. Takes me awhile to do so but will eventually try everything the receiver can do. That means I tend to find little things like this as well.


In fact when I talked to the sales rep he said I was the first one that had even talked to him about the internet radio and he has sold a ton of the 3808's.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Noah_* /forum/post/13674760
> 
> 
> Hit "Home" on the remote, then hit the "Ch Sel/Enter" button located in the center of the remote. This should bring up a "channel level" screen that will let you add a few db's to your rears.
> 
> 
> Note- It will remember those settings for each input, so you will have to repeat it for each input.



Thank you, you are the man!


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13691986
> 
> 
> ja....
> 
> 
> You have to set WMP11 up to share files with the Denon. I'd look at the help file for WMP11. Its pretty easy/step by step.
> 
> 
> Then when streaming your audio files to the Denon as a device, it needs to be set on the internet/web connection for music.
> 
> 
> I looked at Tversity but found it a bit more complicated than I needed. Just wanted simply process and using WMP11 is straightfoward.



thanks jsmiddleton, i will do so when i get back from work! by the way my

internet radio works fine.. hope you can fix your problems with this beauty!










jalf


----------



## jsmiddleton4

RS....


My apologies. Forgot to say thanks for checking. My bad. Your checking is all I needed to know to confidently pack it up and exchange it. So thanks.


Jim


Thanks ja for checking as well. Will f/u later today when I connect a new 3808.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13692678
> 
> 
> RS....
> 
> 
> My apologies. Forgot to say thanks for checking. My bad. Your checking is all I needed to know to confidently pack it up and exchange it. So thanks.
> 
> 
> Jim
> 
> 
> Thanks ja for checking as well. Will f/u later today when I connect a new 3808.



Glad to help. Hope the new one works out better for you.


----------



## liquidmetal

I got some old boston acoustics VR-30 towers and a VR-10 center. Never had a sub. Cheap surrounds.

Going to upgrade to this denon. What would be your suggestion on which way to go:


1) move VR-30 to rear and get new mains (BAs?) and sub?

or

2) keep VR-30 mains (I do like them) and center, but add new surrounds and sub.


If #2, could you give me some recommendations (top 3 to look at)?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So the internet radio locking up story is almost to an end I hope.


Took unit in, Ultimate Electronics in Glendale, AZ who is very helpful by the way, and when we selected the Net/USB source, the "Please wait...." message came up, stayed at the "Please wait..." forever..... Didn't even get to the option for the Internet Radio.


Am updating firmware on new one now.


I also noticed something else. You get used to how fast a computer runs, network connection's speed is, etc., and can tell when something is hogging bandwidth, taking CPU cycles, etc., slowing computer down. So when you are rendering some big honking divx file to email to someone, your email client runs a little slower, etc.


The Denon's computer interface has a particular speed. Fast enough. Not blazing of course. But gets the job done. Yesterday the Denon's interface, whether the display GUI or the web interface, was slower to respond than normal. Like it was busy doing something in the backround. So I'm wondering if somehow the parts of the 3808 that are dedicated to the internet radio, one of the internet radio stations was "locked in place" and was running all the time? One was "in there" all the time? Or maybe one of the media server audio files since the symptom I was having started after adding some presets for files on my media server. So the media server audio file was "in there", I could switch to a radio station, it would start to play, but then matters got crowded. I could have one radio station start to play but could do nothing like re-memorize it, switch to a different station, etc. With the GUI slowing down as well, I'm just making educated guess that something seemed to be bogging down the cpu/memory/system utilization.


Or maybe simply it was broken?


----------



## LawTalkingGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13688717
> 
> 
> Law....
> 
> 
> I had similiar problem long time ago when SW's were getting main stream for home theater. It was the driver/subwoofer it self. I had seperate amp for it and it kept going into protection mode. It was one of the early NHT SW's.



Well the end result appears that running Audyessy (the first time with the new 3808) had the effect of killing my new sub. I have no idea why this happened, but I really hope B&W will fix it under the warranty (not sure if they have to). As you can guess I'm rather upset and will avoid running Audyessey in the future.


----------



## Charles J P

Thank you for the responses about the OSD guys! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

That's a drag law. Sorry.


----------



## bnsnake

just wondering if someone can PM me a price and where they bought it from.


i live in vancouver, bc...and all the retailers here want 1700 CND plus tax







....


----------



## vmark

Am seriously considering this receiver as it seems to do everything ever. But I have one question I'm hoping someone here can answer. I have a Popcorn Hour ( http://www.popcornhour.com/ ) and some of the videos I have are encoded with AAC 5.1 for audio. I know that the 3808 does AAC audio from the network or USB, but I am trying to determine if it will decode it over SPDIF.


Is there anyone here that can confirm or deny that?


Mark


----------



## jsmiddleton4

New receiver working perfectly. Ran Audyssey and the calculations were faster than the last time I rean Audyssey on the unit I just took back. Didn't time it with the old one or this new one but it did finish quicker just now.


The GUI and web based interface are noticably faster. Things like changing source names happened very quickly and popped back to the input screen quickly.


I know its not rocket science to conclude something was amiss with the one I just took back/exchanged. Not exactly sure what but something in the brains was obviously not firing on all cylinders.


Glad it happened before 30 days up!


----------



## dloose

I've been working for awhile trying to get flac files to stream to the Denon properly. I have a Slimbox acting as a wireless bridge to the Denon and am trying TVersity as the server to the Denon. It works OK but I get frequent (once is too many) dropouts - the "buffer" indicator drops to 50-30-0 and signal is lost. Has anyone used wireless reliably to stream flac files - and specificially via a Slimbox?

Secondly how do you get the GUI on the Denon on NET/USB to stay on. For me it goes off after about a minute - most aggrevating. I've tried various source-video configurations without any luck.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Few pages back I asked a question about stopping internet radio playback. When I leave internet radio I don't want the station to continue to stream. Tried the "Enter" command but that did nothing. There is a "Stop" on the web interface. Did not see any "Stop" command on the 3808's remote. Starting searching in my Logitech's 880 database and there is a "Stop" command. Tried it. Works perfectly. So now have added sending a "Stop" command when exiting the "Internet Radio" activity and the streaming is stopped.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

dl....


Setting in one of the "Option" areas. You can turn it off, set how long it displays in seconds, turn it on permanently.


----------



## Dan_d_Glassman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepmac* /forum/post/13679145
> 
> 
> I often wonder if anyone actually uses the Big remote witht the LCD screen to control the 3808? I couldnt stand it and havent used it since day 2. Just curious. Perhaps Denon will fix the next version and come out with a universal instead of 2 seperate remotes.



I've gotten used to it. Mainly because of the 1-2-3 quick select buttons. Only other buttons I use are power, volume, and mute. If it weren't for the quick select buttons, I'd be in trouble with the family:

1=cable

2=oppo dvd

3=ps3


----------



## tokerblue

At long last, I have started the process of ripping all of my CD's to FLAC. I decided to do it for two reasons. First, to have a lossless backup of all of my music (especially some costly imports). Second, to have quick access to all of my music without leaving a CPU running all day. Plus, FLAC cuts the file size by 30%-40%.


I decided to build my own HDD using an external enclosure. I already own a Western Digital MyBook 160GB and it runs a little loud for my tastes. I was going to get a Western Digital MyPassport, but the biggest drive they have is 320GB.


To rip my CD's, I'm using Exact Audio Copy, which is free software. It will rip the CD and turn it into FLAC.


I bought the Vantec Nexstar 3.5" enclosure since it had very good reviews. I bought the SATA version, not the IDE version. I've never put a HDD enclosure together before, but it's monkey simple. You just snap the SATA HDD in the enclosure's tray caddy and hook up the LED light.
http://www.vantecusa.com/p_nst360su.html 


I bought a Western Digital Caviar GP WD5000AACS 500GB HDD. You do have to make sure that you format the drive to FAT32. You can download the utility to do this from Western Digital's website. If you buy another brand, you should be able to do the same.


I connected to the rear USB of the 3808ci (make sure you assign the rear USB) and played a few songs. Sounds just like the CD, just more convenient. Ripped about 25 CD's so far out of almost 500.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13697443
> 
> 
> dl....
> 
> 
> Setting in one of the "Option" areas. You can turn it off, set how long it displays in seconds, turn it on permanently.



AHH - Options-GUI-net/usb: 10s, 30s, off, always. Thanks js

Trying flac hardwired - no dropouts for 10 min. Guess I don't have enough wireless bandwidth - but I've played flac to the Slimbox for hours with no dropouts - kinda strange.


----------



## Dan_d_Glassman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13690860
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how can i play music files from my pc? i have wmp 11 but i can't find any instructions in the manual
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> jalf



Not sure if others were as fortunate as I, but I have XP media center edition and my hard drive with all my tunes is shared across the network. The first day I hooked up the denon, I couldn't see anything on the network. The next morning I had a message on my task bar asking if I wanted to add the denon to the network. I selected yes and then all of my mp3 files were available to the denon.


I haven't had time how to figure out how, or if, I can form a playlist. Internet radio worked well since then too.


----------



## shokhead

I've just about got most of the receiver figured out for the basic stuff . Question-What do i set in the menu so the receiver auto switches to the audio that it's getting like from my Directv HR21. I've got the HDMI to the Denon. I don't want it switching to any of the DSP modes as i dislike most of them. If it's getting a 2.1, 5.1 or stereo then that's what i want.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13697577
> 
> 
> Ripped about 25 CD's so far out of almost 500.



One suggestion: get a second enclosure and another 500GB drive. Copy everything from the one drive to another. Take your 2nd drive off site (to work or some such place) where it will be safe. A good backup is worth the price of the extra hardware...


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13698106
> 
> 
> What do i set in the menu so the receiver auto switches to the audio that it's getting like from my Directv HR21. I've got the HDMI to the Denon. I don't want it switching to any of the DSP modes as i dislike most of them. If it's getting a 2.1, 5.1 or stereo then that's what i want.



- If you leave the Denon on Stereo, it should automatically switch between Stereo and Dolby Digital depending on what the HR21 is outputting. I don't like any of the Denon DSP modes, but I find that Dolby Pro Logic IIx (Cinema) works very well in my setup using the HR20.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13698269
> 
> 
> One suggestion: get a second enclosure and another 500GB drive. Copy everything from the one drive to another. Take your 2nd drive off site (to work or some such place) where it will be safe. A good backup is worth the price of the extra hardware...



- Thanks for the advice. That was my next step after ripping everything. I was either going to burn everything to several DVD's or was going to get a 750GB or larger drive to backup everything on my computers. I'm not sure how long optical media is supposed to last for though. 10 years?


----------



## aaronwt

It's much cheaper, easier, and faster to get a hard drive. A 500GB hardrive is only $95. Plus 500 CDs don't take up very much space. I have over 700 Cds taking up only 200GB with the WMA lossless format. Plus I also have them all at WMA 128kbs for portable players which takes up much less space.. This doesn't even come close to putting a dent in the over 15TB of storage I have. Of which over 8TB is on my media server with the capability to expand to 16TB for just that server alone.

Audio files take up very little space compared to video.


----------



## mntwister

Ok everyone, 255 pages is alot to absorb. Here's my story(I'll make it short). I purchased a Yamaha rx-v1800 receiver. Then I found out about the DTS popping sound, which they have fixed with firmware. Then I found out that they are clipping the RBG signal (hdmi) to disclude blacker than black and whiter than white (clipping at 16-235 instead of passing the entire range of0-255). Two days ago, I stopped getting any signal through the HDMI jacks. I have my PS3, Denon 3930 dvd player and DISH dvr hooked up, and no HDMI signal.


Needless to say, I have had it. Can anyone give me their impression of the 3808 after having owned it for awhile? I am sure much has been said here and I have read some of the pages but with my mom in hospital and working overtime, little time to read. Any comments would be most helpful, privates are ok. Thanks. I am using an Epson 1080 home cinema projector.


----------



## lrstevens421

^^ I think JS is best fit to answer your question. He went from a RX-V1800 to a 3808 and appears to be happy with the switch.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

mn and I have been pm'ing lrs. The 3808 is quite the step up from the 1800. Its a fairer comparison to go 3800-3808. Since I have the 3808 my opinion is probably obvious.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13690860
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how can i play music files from my pc? i have wmp 11 but i can't find any instructions in the manual
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> jalf



Make sure that you can see the Denon on your PC (power it on and the network) - the easiest way is to enter the IP address of the Denon directly into your web browser, e.g., if the Denon is at 192.168.16.10, then enter that address and you should be able to access the web control of the receiver. Alternatively, open My Network Places and click on show icons for UPNP devices and the Denon should show up (note that leaving the show icons for UPNP devices can cause your taskbar icons to disappear).


Start WMP 11, the click on library and go down to the Media Sharing option. Hopefully, the Denon will show (as Network Audio), then check the settings to ensure it has access to your audio files. Then make sure that the files that you want to share are located in a shared directory (otherwise just add the directory!)


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13698279
> 
> 
> I was either going to burn everything to several DVD's or was going to get a 750GB or larger drive to backup everything on my computers.



Get the drive. One thing you'll find is that you want to occasionally update the meta data on your collection; add album covers, fix spelling mistakes, add composer info, recording dates etc. If you use DVDs it becomes a real pain to figure out which is the most current copy of what and manage everything. With an external drive you just dump everything. I actually use a portable drive to move between work and home with an extra 500GB drive in the machine at work, "just in case"....


BTW, forgot to mention; you're doing the right thing. Totally agree with the FLAC and EAC combo as the best way to go...


----------



## ppasteur




scientest said:


> Get the drive. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Maybe do both, optical and HDD. Once everything is ripped, it doesn't take long to burn the DVDs. Most manufacturers rate their optical media to last 50 to 200 years. This may be an exageration, but I think 25 years would be reasonable to expect with proper handling and storage.
> 
> 
> I work in IT for a medium size company. We use fault tolerant storage (RAID of different flavors) using multiple drives on all of our systems. We still backup everything to tape and store it offsite. Hard Drives are electromechanical devices. As good as they are, they die with alarming regularity. Normally, if you get three to five years out of a HDD with regular use, you are doing real good. If you drag them around in a portable enclosure, you will likely decrease that. Compare that to 25 years for optical.
> 
> 
> HDD is definitely more convenient and faster. For archiving long term, optical is better.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Wondering if you have looked at the media server/hard drive thing from one of the forums sponsors? You could be doing many things at once with it.

http://www.mvixusa.com/


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/13700275
> 
> 
> Normally, if you get three to five years out of a HDD with regular use, you are doing real good. If you drag them around in a portable enclosure, you will likely decrease that. Compare that to 25 years for optical.



That's why i use a separate drive in my work machine for the backup copy. The portable is just to move things between home and work.


I'll note that I've seen R/W CDs fail after only 4 or 5 years. This is even after they've been kept in a dark cupboard with no high temps. I'd hope R/W DVD will do better, but I wouldn't bet my entire backup strategy on it.


----------



## Neurorad

Sorry, somewhat OT for the 3808, but oh well.


What do you use to rip FLAC?


I've used FLAC Front End intermittently for about 2 years, which I think is an interface for EAC. Very powerful, but not user friendly for the noob (many technical options I'm not familiar with). With my current method, it takes about 7 minutes to rip a CD.


Any suggestions for ripping FLAC? I've heard MediaMonkey, JRiver, and dbPowerAmp can do it. Any experience with these? I just need software to rip FLAC. I'll continue to use WMP11 for network streaming. Although Microsoft reminds me of WalMart, WMP appears to be a good product.


Twonky, Tversity, and WMP11, I understand, are media players, and can be used to stream to the 3808. Is this correct?


Thanks for enlightening a noob.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13697432
> 
> 
> Few pages back I asked a question about stopping internet radio playback. When I leave internet radio I don't want the station to continue to stream. Tried the "Enter" command but that did nothing. There is a "Stop" on the web interface. Did not see any "Stop" command on the 3808's remote. Starting searching in my Logitech's 880 database and there is a "Stop" command. Tried it. Works perfectly. So now have added sending a "Stop" command when exiting the "Internet Radio" activity and the streaming is stopped.



I believe you have to press and hold the Enter button until the channel stops streaming (i.e., audio stops playing)...and even then there may be a lag in response...but otherwise doing so does indeed stop the streaming.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13697432
> 
> 
> Few pages back I asked a question about stopping internet radio playback. When I leave internet radio I don't want the station to continue to stream. Tried the "Enter" command but that did nothing. There is a "Stop" on the web interface. Did not see any "Stop" command on the 3808's remote. Starting searching in my Logitech's 880 database and there is a "Stop" command. Tried it. Works perfectly. So now have added sending a "Stop" command when exiting the "Internet Radio" activity and the streaming is stopped.



JS - Ok, ok, I give up. Exactly where did you find a "Stop" command in the 880 database? I can't find anything called stop. I'm assuming it wasn't a "learned" command. BTW, holding down the "Enter" button on the Harmony has always worked for me to halt Internet radio (or music server) streaming. That is when I remember to do it, of course. Thanks.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13701319
> 
> 
> Sorry, somewhat OT for the 3808, but oh well.
> 
> 
> What do you use to rip FLAC?
> 
> 
> I've used FLAC Front End intermittently for about 2 years, which I think is an interface for EAC. Very powerful, but not user friendly for the noob (many technical options I'm not familiar with). With my current method, it takes about 7 minutes to rip a CD.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for ripping FLAC? I've heard MediaMonkey, JRiver, and dbPowerAmp can do it. Any experience with these? I just need software to rip FLAC. I'll continue to use WMP11 for network streaming. Although Microsoft reminds me of WalMart, WMP appears to be a good product.
> 
> 
> Twonky, Tversity, and WMP11, I understand, are media players, and can be used to stream to the 3808. Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Thanks for enlightening a noob.



I use MediaMonkey for ripping to FLAC; WinAmp works well too but I like the additional information on the MediaMonkey interface. WMP11 has some issues with streaming FLAC files and you probably want to avoid ripping with WMP11 because it can do weird things with DRM, even from your own CD's. TVersity seems to work pretty well to stream.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13697432
> 
> 
> Few pages back I asked a question about stopping internet radio playback. When I leave internet radio I don't want the station to continue to stream. *Tried the "Enter" command but that did nothing.*




If you press the Enter/Select button and hold for about 3 seconds it will in fact stop the streaming.

This fact is actually in the manual.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

dave....


Not a learned command. It was in the database for the 3808. I didn't do anything special. Just started scrolling through the commands and found it. I'm trying to have it send the stop command when leaving the internet radio as an activity.


Edit: I just checked again and the Stop is there.



bw...


Enter/Select button...


Thanks but that is not going to work for the Harmony. Tried learning it but I can't get the signal pulses into the Harmony. Too long, too something.


----------



## davelr

js..


Well, ok, I'll go back and look again, but haven't found a stop so far. Re: bw's message, the enter button didn't have to be programmed on the Harmony, it just works with the standard button setup for the 3808. Are we somehow talking about different things?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

dave....


Not sure if we are talking about different things. I'm talking about trying to get the Harmony to learn a particular set of combination of keys being held down for an extended period of time. Even in RAW mode where I can and have taught the Harmony 2 commands, it wouldn't take the signal from the holding down the keys for a longer time than normal signal.


The STOP command works perfectly.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Quick question about what the norm is for the Denon power cable. I'm used to what is more like a computer style cable/plug 3 prong, beefy end, that goes on and stays on. The one for the 3808 goes on, etc., but seems to easily come out. No feel or sense that it firmly clips into place. Is that normal for these Denons? This is my first Denon and not sure what their standard is.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13704482
> 
> 
> Quick question about what the norm is for the Denon power cable. I'm used to what is more like a computer style cable/plug 3 prong, beefy end, that goes on and stays on. The one for the 3808 goes on, etc., but seems to easily come out. No feel or sense that it firmly clips into place. Is that normal for these Denons? This is my first Denon and not sure what their standard is.



that's the experience I had with my 3808. the onkyo 805 i had for a couple weeks was also exactly like that.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thepmac* /forum/post/13679145
> 
> 
> I often wonder if anyone actually uses the Big remote witht the LCD screen to control the 3808? I couldnt stand it and havent used it since day 2. Just curious. Perhaps Denon will fix the next version and come out with a universal instead of 2 seperate remotes.



I use my remote like mad...it's awesome imho. Maybe a harmony is better but I want RF not just IR. The big remote that came with the 3808ci does absolutely everything I want it to. Works my projector, my DISHNetwork AVR and everything else very well. It took about two days to understand how it works but once you get it I think it does the job just fine. I was going to get a Harmony One or something but to be honest I haven't needed it.


----------



## JakiChan

What is the minimum safe clearance you'd allow above the 3808? I have about 6 inches right now but I may need to drop that to 1 or 2. Is that just not safe? It's in a Sanus PFPL:











so the front and back are completely open.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks do....


Is there a work around? 3rd party power cable? I called Denon and they said they'd swap out my power cable BUT I had to send mine in first. They'd swap it no problem once they received mine in the mail. Which means I have no power cord for several weeks. Mentioned that to the CSR and he apologized but indicated that the swap thing is policy and I can either mail it in, wait for new one, not use the receiver for how ever long it takes, live with it, take it back to store and see if a new one has better power cord.


Don't want to do any of those things. Want Denon to send me a power cord that stays firmly in place. Apparently they don't have one.


I'm thinking with the creative folks out there that someone must've come up with some alternative. I'd really rather not worry about it falling out every time I move my receiver.


Edit: I was surprised to see it was 2 prong, not the regular 3 prong iec kinda cable.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Maybe a harmony is better but I want RF not just IR."


sna...


I am a Harmony user and love mine. However I wouldn't say its "better". The Harmony is different. With the "Activity" mindset once you start to think in "Activities" going to a "Device" type remote seems awkward. I'm sure the 3808's remote would make sense if I used it until it did.


The Harmony 890 is RF by the way.


For my family and I being able to pick up one remote, hit the button that says "Watch Blue ray" and everything is automatic is easier for all of us. Of course one of us, that would be me, does all the work to program and create activities.


It does seem that the 3808's remote is quite capable, quite programmable. Just does not seem very intuitive.


----------



## rec head

So I finally got WMP11 to see the 3808. It had to do with UPnP being disabled. Even though I thought I had re-enabled it I guess it wasn't. Anyway, now that I have it running I have some questions because I have never really used any version of WMP.


Can you control the 3808 from WMP? Can I hit PLAY on WMP and have it stream my FLACs to the 3808. I do have FLACs running on WMP. Or is WMP just acting as a server and I have to keep using Denon's super awesome interface?


Like I said I'm very new to WMP but the 3808 doesn't see FLACs in playlists. I have noticed this with Cidero as well. With Cidero I can control the 3808 but only with MP3s. I can access my FLACs through the 3808 interface with TVersity as the server.


Thanks


----------



## Koop714

I've recently updated to the 3808 from an old Technics and I'm having a bit of an issue. Heck it might not be an issue, that is if the 3808 cant do it but dont see why not.


I have an older dvd player hooked up with a single video line and for audio I'm using left/right channels. I have both cables hooked up into DVD1 (audio/video respectivly) and then output thru HDMI to the tv. I see the video signal with no problems, but why am I not hearing any sound? At current I have no speakers hooked up, was just going to use the tv speakers till I install my wall speakers. I've even tried switching from amp to tv, but that doesnt seem to work. I've also tried using the aux1 on the front panel, but no go.


Thoughts?


THanks


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koop714* /forum/post/13707324
> 
> 
> I have an older dvd player hooked up with a single video line and for audio I'm using left/right channels. I have both cables hooked up into DVD1 (audio/video respectivly) and then output thru HDMI to the tv. I see the video signal with no problems, but why am I not hearing any sound?



Have you checked to make sure that the input (presumably DVD) is actually configured to use the DVD1 analog input? Each source can be separately configured to use different video and audio input and it may not be shipped configured the way you expect.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Checked sizes, prongs, etc., to make absolutely certain the 2 prong plug/molded end is the same as the three prong "computer" type plug minus the grounding plug. It is. Exactly the same. Tried a computer type power cord. Works perfectly. Fits snuggly. Seems to actually clip in tighter on the male prongs on the 3808's power fitting.


I will call Denon again now and swap the original one. Don't know if mine is bad or if the spring loaded/tension loaded female end is not strong enough to hold tightly.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

davelr...


Find the "Stop" command?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13705348
> 
> 
> "Maybe a harmony is better but I want RF not just IR."
> 
> 
> sna...
> 
> 
> I am a Harmony user and love mine. However I wouldn't say its "better". The Harmony is different. With the "Activity" mindset once you start to think in "Activities" going to a "Device" type remote seems awkward. I'm sure the 3808's remote would make sense if I used it until it did.
> 
> 
> The Harmony 890 is RF by the way.
> 
> 
> For my family and I being able to pick up one remote, hit the button that says "Watch Blue ray" and everything is automatic is easier for all of us. Of course one of us, that would be me, does all the work to program and create activities.
> 
> 
> It does seem that the 3808's remote is quite capable, quite programmable. Just does not seem very intuitive.




Oh I absolutely agree. I'm very good with electronics and remotes usually but I was completely lost with the new remote for the first couple days. That was a first for me.


However now I totally "get it" and I really like the remote. I understand the concept of "activities" but I don't get how it's so different from hitting "DVD" button or "TV/CBL" button on my remote. It saves all the settings from the last time you used it and starts up perfectly everytime. The buttons from my DISHNetwork reciever are almost the same as the original remote. Maybe it's easy because I use a projector so there isn't anything to change there. Both my projector and sat box are a matter or on/off and that's it. Programming the remote to control the sat box was simple and the buttons are the same basically. Neither remote is going to control my PS3 so that's not an issue.


I suppose I'd have to have a Harmony to appreciate how well it works but the one that comes with the Denon is NOT overly complicated once you understand what to do. The use of the LCD section to control other equipment is quite good imho. At least compared to my old AVR 3300 remote. I love the "source on/off" for sat/cbl and TV sections. It just took awhile to understand when to use the LCD section and when to use the hard buttons.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13680314
> 
> 
> The 3808 has a total of 7 amplifiers in it. You can configure it to be a 7.1 system _or_ a 5.1 + two amps used to drive a second zone.
> 
> 
> To have 7.1 and another zone, you need to add an external amplifier to drive the other zone.




So the answer is yes, but you need an amplifier.


A second receiver works well as an amplifier, using the CD input of the 2nd AVR. Check Crutchfield.com for how-to.


----------



## garypen

Does anybody know if the 3808 will play Sirius' web radio, if one has a subscription? That would be nice. No need for another piece of HW, and save a few dollars per month.


----------



## NDRugby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13709538
> 
> 
> So the answer is yes, but you need an amplifier.
> 
> 
> A second receiver works well as an amplifier, using the CD input of the 2nd AVR. Check Crutchfield.com for how-to.



I plan on doing this, just a question, do you control the volume on the Denon or the 2nd receiver? I'd like all controls to be on the Denon, so that I can continue to use the web interface for Zone 2 with a 7.1 in Zone 1.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NDRugby* /forum/post/13709876
> 
> 
> I plan on doing this, just a question, do you control the volume on the Denon or the 2nd receiver? I'd like all controls to be on the Denon, so that I can continue to use the web interface for Zone 2 with a 7.1 in Zone 1.



I don't know, but I think so.


My zone 2 is output to an old Denon AVR. I control the volume of the whole-house audio with in-wall volume controls, in each room.


However, when I adjust the volume on the 2nd AVR, the whole-house audio volume increases.


I would think that an increase in the zone 2 output volume would increase the line-level 'in' on the second AVR, thus increasing the volume.


In effect, I should be able to control the volume at 4 places - in-wall VC's, 2nd AVR, 3808 master volume, and the web interface. I never thought about it.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13709811
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the 3808 will play Sirius' web radio, if one has a subscription? That would be nice. No need for another piece of HW, and save a few dollars per month.



Currently, to play Sirius, you need a Sirius receiver ($$), with another subscription, wired as an additional source. The 3808 is not 'Sirius-ready'.


However, I believe a portable Sirius player may be configured as another source. Check the individual portable Sirius player .pdf manuals for specs on outputs.


DenonJeff, a Denon rep, stated on AVSForums that Sirius-ready capability may be a feature added in future upgrades (which would be available as an ethernet download), but you'd still have to pay for the 2nd subscription.


----------



## Infominister

...unless XM and Sirius merge, which is awaiting expected final approval.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13710022
> 
> 
> DenonJeff, a Denon rep, stated on AVSForums that Sirius-ready capability may be a feature added in future upgrades (which would be available as an ethernet download), but you'd still have to pay for the 2nd subscription.



from the DenonJeff thread, I was under the impression that to enable Sirius capability, just a firmware would be required rather than an "upgrade" package that denon does with older model receivers. I hope that to be the case, or I hope that through the XM/Sirius merger, XM receivers will get the best of both worlds (vice versa for Sirius receivers).


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13705305
> 
> 
> Edit: I was surprised to see it was 2 prong, not the regular 3 prong iec kinda cable.



I'm no CE/electrician expert, but I believe it's 2-prong so as to reduce/prevent grounding loop issues that may arise...or something like that. My older Sony DA4ES AVR and SVS sub both use 2-prong plugs also.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

tone...


Thanks. Just got off phone with Denon to send mine in, get new one. Sounded as if the csr was already aware that on some of the power cables the female sprongy gizmo things inside the molded head can get loose. He knew right away what I was talking about. When that happens that is usually a good indication I am not the first one to call in about it.


I am wondering as I have checked 3rd party power cables, man some unbelievably expensive, IF using one of the higher end heads would be snug. It seems like two things as I have checked with my computer cable. The molded end is just a tad bigger so if fits tighter in the male housing on the receiver and the prongs inside the molded housing are tighter to they clamp tighter on the male ends in the ac power fitting.


From the looks of some of the IEC add it yourself plug ends, they maybe tighter in terms of the prongs inside their molded head but they look to be a little smaller over all. Hard to tell. Am wondering if anyone has tried any of them with their Denons?


----------



## jasin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13704977
> 
> 
> What is the minimum safe clearance you'd allow above the 3808? I have about 6 inches right now but I may need to drop that to 1 or 2. Is that just not safe? It's in a Sanus PFPL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the front and back are completely open.



I have a 2" clearance and it's open at the back and it barely gets warm. We have been doing interior reno's and have been listening to music and concert dvd's up to 14 hours a day.


----------



## billybob0405

Hi Folks


Been following this post a long time, had to - to read it all, but a first time poster.


I'm researching for a new HT (might be a few months) and just for background, I'm looking at:


Pany 50" 85U or 800U

Denon 3808CI

Pany DMP-BD50K Blue Ray (recently announced)


I have a Dish HD receiver w/HDMI and a Rotel RCC945 CD player and Rotel line conditioner.


Some of the new equip is vaporware as of yet, so still need to see some reviews before final decision. I could really use a 58" Pany, but the Pany 850 I think will be outside my financial reach.


I drifted back and forth on the Denon 3808 and the Onkyo 875 as did many others but have pretty much settled on the Denon. This was a really tough choice.


None of this has anything to do with my real question, so I guess I should get on with it. I will have to set up a wireless Network during all of this. I plan on using LinkSys w/ WRT54G router and a WMP54G adapter for the desktop. What is the best adapter for the 3808? I see most are using the game adapter which has a nice Ethernet connection. It's about all I see for the Ethernet. There must be another option. There was a lot of information over these pages and maybe I missed it if the answer has already been given. If so, I apologize.


Thanks for all the valuable information in this thread and for any replies you choose to make to this question.


Bill


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13710862
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a long-winded way to do it using the web-enabled capability from Sirius to stream it to your 3808CI from your PC using a program called uSirius .



Thanks man! That's the kind of thing I was talking about.


Do you use this with your online Sirius subscription? (The one you get for free along with a paid subscription for a HW receiver.)


----------



## Koop714




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13708882
> 
> 
> Have you checked to make sure that the input (presumably DVD) is actually configured to use the DVD1 analog input? Each source can be separately configured to use different video and audio input and it may not be shipped configured the way you expect.



I made sure that the input was infact picking up an analog source. I went to the "audio input signal" status screen and it shows: Surround mode-stero Signal-Analog. I even tried changing the auto funtion to directly analog and no go. Even tried switching over to HDP channel, but to no avail.


Anyone? Thoughts

thx


----------



## tonynz

This has probably been covered but I can't find it (or the question is so stupid it does not need to be covered).

I have my 3808 set up with 7.1 speakers. HDD dvd, Blu ray, standard DVD all going through HDMI.

The only way I can get sound from all the speakers is it I set it through the DSP simulation.

I have set the audio to 7.1 in the menu.

I know that the discs are 5.1, but how do you set it to get sound through the rear speakers,(even if it is the same as the side speakers or matrixed?)

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonynz* /forum/post/13713553
> 
> 
> This has probably been covered but I can't find it (or the question is so stupid it does not need to be covered).
> 
> I have my 3808 set up with 7.1 speakers. HDD dvd, Blu ray, standard DVD all going through HDMI.
> 
> The only way I can get sound from all the speakers is it I set it through the DSP simulation.
> 
> I have set the audio to 7.1 in the menu.
> 
> I know that the discs are 5.1, but how do you set it to get sound through the rear speakers,(even if it is the same as the side speakers or matrixed?)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony



Setup>Surr. Parameters>SB Channel Out


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonynz* /forum/post/13713553
> 
> 
> This has probably been covered but I can't find it (or the question is so stupid it does not need to be covered).
> 
> I have my 3808 set up with 7.1 speakers. HDD dvd, Blu ray, standard DVD all going through HDMI.
> 
> The only way I can get sound from all the speakers is it I set it through the DSP simulation.
> 
> I have set the audio to 7.1 in the menu.
> 
> I know that the discs are 5.1, but how do you set it to get sound through the rear speakers,(even if it is the same as the side speakers or matrixed?)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony



You have to use the DSP to automagically transform a 5.1 source into 7.1 output.


----------



## Stoner51

Yesterday out of the blue my OSD will no longer come up. the Volume is no longer shown on the screen either. Anybody have any suggestions? No recent upgrades been plugging along fine and then no OSD no changes in the 3808 I added a PS3 but that shouldnt effect it. Yes I get picture sound and everything else, I can change the settings through the front display still.

steve


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Stoner,


If you haven't done a power recycle, I suggest that at least. Not full reset, just small power button, leave it off for a few and then back on. Edit: Not the standby button. The little power button.


You could need full reset. If so backup your config file so you can restore it.


----------



## Koop714

I'm officially stumped.

As stated in a previous post. I've recently purchased a 3808 and running an older dvd player to the receiver via optical and svideo (tried analog and line video) to the tv via a HDMI cable. With all configurations of cables I have yet to hear any sound. thru the tv. I'm only running the tv because the speakers arent here yet and i need to test out the functionality of the unit. I've swapped HDMI cables as well.

My front panel display is

PCM/DIG(with FL and FR)

AL24

Monitor(SW/FL/FR)


I do have the dvd digital source set as optical and audio out thru HDMI to the tv set.


What other configuration if any am I missing? Yes the volumn is up










Thanks


-MiKE


----------



## jsmiddleton4

koop,


Are you sure the 3808 will put audio on the hdmi out to the monitor?


----------



## Koop714

It has the option for it. If you goto page 30 of the manual, section 8. It says:

Audio: Selet HDMI audio output device [AMP] or [TV].


Even in the troubleshooting section it refers to doing this. I'm about to hook up an old speaker just to make sure I get sound.


----------



## Koop714

Just hooked up one speaker and I get sound.

Are any of you other guys able to get audio out thru the hdmi to the tv?


Thanks


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koop714* /forum/post/13713341
> 
> 
> I made sure that the input was infact picking up an analog source. I went to the "audio input signal" status screen and it shows: Surround mode-stero Signal-Analog. I even tried changing the auto funtion to directly analog and no go. Even tried switching over to HDP channel, but to no avail.



Just to be clear, you should have tried:


Source Select -> DVD -> Input mode


It should either be "Auto" or "Analog"


The "surround mode" is a separate setting, though it sounds like you checked the right things.


Could your DVD player be screwed up? You might check if some other component playing though the same inputs will work. You can also try bypassing the Denon altogether and see if the TV will work with the DVD player on it's own.


Edit: just saw you last post; yeah, when I originally set my system up I checked the sound out to the TV via HDMI; worked fine, though at the time I was using DVI or component with optical from the DVD player.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stoner51* /forum/post/13714785
> 
> 
> Yesterday out of the blue my OSD will no longer come up. the Volume is no longer shown on the screen either. Anybody have any suggestions? No recent upgrades been plugging along fine and then no OSD no changes in the 3808 I added a PS3 but that shouldnt effect it. Yes I get picture sound and everything else, I can change the settings through the front display still.
> 
> steve



What firmware version? Try power cycling the receiver (small power button).


----------



## Koop714

Yea I tried just analog, every setting I've used I got no sound from the receiver to the tv thru hdmi. I haven't used component, but that wouldn't change things much. I can see video just fine. The upconversion is great. My player has: Video - Line, Svideo, Component. Audi - analog, optical and coaxial. I havent tried coaxial yet, its my last test and of course I dont have a cable. I'll have to get one in the morn or barrow from a friend.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koop714* /forum/post/13715452
> 
> 
> I havent tried coaxial yet, its my last test and of course I dont have a cable. I'll have to get one in the morn or barrow from a friend.



You could temporarily borrow one channel of the analog audio cables...


----------



## Koop714

I thought of that, but didnt know how that would work. I'll try it in the morning and report out. Doubt it'll change much, but worth a shot.


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koop714* /forum/post/13715260
> 
> 
> It has the option for it. If you goto page 30 of the manual, section 8. It says:
> 
> Audio: Selet HDMI audio output device [AMP] or [TV].
> 
> 
> Even in the troubleshooting section it refers to doing this. I'm about to hook up an old speaker just to make sure I get sound.



Page 39 of the manual on the left side has a note:


"The audio signals input from the analog, digital, and EXT. IN connectors are not output to the monitor."


Maybe it's not designed to do what you're trying to do...


----------



## ApolloCreed

As of 3 weeks ago, I became a member of the club. Although I'm undecided on whether I prefer Audyssey or not, the OSD itself makes this purchase well worth it (coming from a 3803 that couldn't overlay the menu over component signals). And even though the remote does suck, I only needed it for a day so I could learn the commands into my Pronto. Problem solved.


Oh yeah, almost forgot to mention the multitude of cables that I was able to remove from my system. My fiance and I are pumped over the new, infinitely cleaner look of my AV rack.


----------



## ApolloCreed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fyzziks* /forum/post/13716104
> 
> 
> Page 39 of the manual on the left side has a note:
> 
> 
> "The audio signals input from the analog, digital, and EXT. IN connectors are not output to the monitor."
> 
> 
> Maybe it's not designed to do what you're trying to do...




Correct. I'm sure they are assuming that after spending this much on a receiver, you wouldn't be listening to music or watching movies through your TV speakers.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"My fiance and I are pumped over the new, infinitely cleaner look of my AV rack."


Then clearly you both need to get out a bit more......


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NDRugby* /forum/post/13709876
> 
> 
> I plan on doing this, just a question, do you control the volume on the Denon or the 2nd receiver? I'd like all controls to be on the Denon, so that I can continue to use the web interface for Zone 2 with a 7.1 in Zone 1.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13709955
> 
> 
> I don't know, but I think so.
> 
> 
> My zone 2 is output to an old Denon AVR. I control the volume of the whole-house audio with in-wall volume controls, in each room.
> 
> 
> However, when I adjust the volume on the 2nd AVR, the whole-house audio volume increases.
> 
> 
> I would think that an increase in the zone 2 output volume would increase the line-level 'in' on the second AVR, thus increasing the volume.
> 
> 
> In effect, I should be able to control the volume at 4 places - in-wall VC's, 2nd AVR, 3808 master volume, and the web interface. I never thought about it.



I've confirmed that adjusting the master volume on the 3808 adjusts the output sound from the 2nd AVR. Haven't tried the web interface as I'm not connected to the wirless network currently.


----------



## NDRugby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13718426
> 
> 
> I've confirmed that adjusting the master volume on the 3808 adjusts the output sound from the 2nd AVR. Haven't tried the web interface as I'm not connected to the wirless network currently.



Awesome. Thanks. The web interface just controls the volume on the AVR, so that should work the same as changing it directly on the AVR.


----------



## ApolloCreed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13717864
> 
> 
> "My fiance and I are pumped over the new, infinitely cleaner look of my AV rack."
> 
> 
> Then clearly you both need to get out a bit more......




Perhaps "pumped" was somewhat of an exaggeration. Maybe a better word would be ecstatic.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApolloCreed* /forum/post/13719852
> 
> 
> Perhaps "pumped" was somewhat of an exaggeration. Maybe a better word would be ecstatic.



Then you guys *seriously* need to get a life.


----------



## cidsou

I have been reading and tweaking, reading and tweaking, but I am a little confused with all the different audio options (Dolby, TrueHD etc.)

I have a PS3 for BluRay

Toshiba A35 for HDDVD

7.1 setup in a HT


So:

I set the PS3 to PCM

The A35 to Bitstream


What should the Denon be set to. Does it auto detect or do I have to change it each time. Does each input need to be set


A brief explanation of what/why to set the Denon to would really help. Thanks in advance. I spent 4 hours searching and reading but did not quite get it yet.


----------



## indianrider

PS3 setup question. I loaded the latest firmware a week ago. The one that added the DTS HD decoder. When I set the PS3 to PCM, I get Multi Chan In on my Denon. When I set it to Bitstream, I got Dolby Digital. This was with Spiderman Blu ray DVD. So, Shouldn't the PS3 be actually set to Bitstream and not PCM???


----------



## pierrebnh

PS3 doesn't bitstream the HD audio, only secondary legacy codec versions of it. Go with PCM all the time every time.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

3808's power cable....


I know this is not a big deal but I did want to follow-up on it. My power cable never did clip in tightly, fell out easily. Not the kind of thing that warranted a full exchange and in fact didn't want to do that to the store where I guy my stereo equipment.


I called Denon and while very helpful on the first call indicated I would need to send my loose one in for an exchange. Would not hot swap them so to speak. So I needed to arrange plan b for the time the power cable would be in transit.


Made the arrangements. Called Denon again. Spoke with Ean. VERY helpful. All handled in a straight-forward manner. No questions asked. (Makes one wonder if other folks have already called about a loose power cable.) Direct contact inforrmation given if any issues would arise. General time frame given for the whole process to complete.


This is the kind of thing some other companies need to get a sense of. I did not have to "prove" anything. No loop de loops to jump through. If I said the power cord was loose, that was all I needed to tell them. I didn't have to take it anywhere to have some one verify the thing had some kind of problem. While I would have preferred to have it hot swapped the solution Denon offered is certainly quite acceptable and understandable.


All communication/transactions handled with respect and not once did I feel like the csr folks had a great job IF only folks like me would quit calling them. Again something Samsung and Yamaha need to get a grip on.


Found this and thought of my experience with Yamaha immeadiately.....


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cidsou* /forum/post/13720059
> 
> 
> I have been reading and tweaking, reading and tweaking, but I am a little confused with all the different audio options (Dolby, TrueHD etc.)
> 
> I have a PS3 for BluRay
> 
> Toshiba A35 for HDDVD
> 
> 7.1 setup in a HT
> 
> 
> So:
> 
> I set the PS3 to PCM
> 
> The A35 to Bitstream
> 
> 
> What should the Denon be set to. Does it auto detect or do I have to change it each time. Does each input need to be set
> 
> 
> A brief explanation of what/why to set the Denon to would really help. Thanks in advance. I spent 4 hours searching and reading but did not quite get it yet.



If not checked/set already, then in the GUI:


Source Select ->
-> Input Mode -> Auto or HDMI


Source Select -> -> Decode Mode -> Auto


The above assumes you have both PS3 and A35 connected to the 3808 via HDMI for audio as well as video, and you have assigned the correct input connector (HDMI1/HDMI2/etc.) for each individual source input on the 3808 (again, via the GUI).


----------



## tonynz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tonynz* /forum/post/13713553
> 
> 
> This has probably been covered but I can't find it (or the question is so stupid it does not need to be covered).
> 
> I have my 3808 set up with 7.1 speakers. HDD dvd, Blu ray, standard DVD all going through HDMI.
> 
> The only way I can get sound from all the speakers is it I set it through the DSP simulation.
> 
> I have set the audio to 7.1 in the menu.
> 
> I know that the discs are 5.1, but how do you set it to get sound through the rear speakers,(even if it is the same as the side speakers or matrixed?)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony



Thanks for info info, I now have it sorted.


----------



## shokhead

I just found you can set what you want the volume to be set at when the receiver is turned on, very cool way not to wreck your speakers and you can also set it how loud it will go. I set mine to -10db.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13723281
> 
> 
> I just found you can set what you want the volume to be set at when the receiver is turned on, very cool way not to wreck your speakers and you can also set it how loud it will go. I set mine to -10db.




I would be half deaf if I turned mine up that loud. -30 and usually everything is shaking from the SVS. Especially if it's from a BD. I'm usually at -40 to -45 for a BD.


----------



## shokhead

I am half deaf .


----------



## _Noah_

I started out only going up to -20db, but now I watch all my blu-rays at about -10db. My house feels like its coming off it's foundation, but that's how I like it.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13724677
> 
> 
> Has anyone updated their firmware with the latest version? Out right now at 11pm PST...
> 
> 
> I'm updating now...



Anyone know what it does?


----------



## Koop714

Wow this is the response I received from Denon support regarding no audio on the tv.


"That is because the source would need to be connected with HDMI for audio to pass to the TV from the receiver over HDMI."


So basically they are saying I need a dvd player with HDMI out to receive audio out on the tv.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13706732
> 
> 
> So I finally got WMP11 to see the 3808. It had to do with UPnP being disabled. Even though I thought I had re-enabled it I guess it wasn't. Anyway, now that I have it running I have some questions because I have never really used any version of WMP.
> 
> 
> Can you control the 3808 from WMP? Can I hit PLAY on WMP and have it stream my FLACs to the 3808. I do have FLACs running on WMP. Or is WMP just acting as a server and I have to keep using Denon's super awesome interface?
> 
> 
> Like I said I'm very new to WMP but the 3808 doesn't see FLACs in playlists. I have noticed this with Cidero as well. With Cidero I can control the 3808 but only with MP3s. I can access my FLACs through the 3808 interface with TVersity as the server.
> 
> 
> Thanks



bump


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koop714* /forum/post/13725978
> 
> 
> Wow this is the response I received from Denon support regarding no audio on the tv.
> 
> 
> "That is because the source would need to be connected with HDMI for audio to pass to the TV from the receiver over HDMI."
> 
> 
> So basically they are saying I need a dvd player with HDMI out to receive audio out on the tv.



I believe it says that in the manual too.


If you want HDMI audio output, you have to have HDMI audio input. It doesn't convert analog, or even optical digital, to HDMI output.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Updated firmware on my 3808. Seemed like a minor update, only 9 minutes. It did wipe out my internet radio presets. Since the internet radio can be "sensitive" wonder if this update addresses it hence my presets wiped out?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13723738
> 
> 
> I would be half deaf if I turned mine up that loud. -30 and usually everything is shaking from the SVS. Especially if it's from a BD. I'm usually at -40 to -45 for a BD.



I have mine set to always start up at -40, for safety's sake. But, I generally run it at -25 for DVD's.


Of course, average level will be different for everybody, depending on the type/make/model of source device, and, of course, the individual input levels set in the Denon setup menu.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13726062
> 
> 
> bump



No you cannot control the 3808 from WMP. It's the other way around, you control WMP through the 3808. You can though use your PC's internet browser to control the 3808 by inputting your Denon's IP address in the address box.


You should search this forum for my name, I put up a how-to stream FLAC files post a couple weeks ago. WMP doesn't play very well with FLAC files so I used TVersity very successfully.


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13726326
> 
> 
> Updated firmware on my 3808. Seemed like a minor update, only 9 minutes. It did wipe out my internet radio presets. Since the internet radio can be "sensitive" wonder if this update addresses it hence my presets wiped out?




Mine also says 9 minute update available. Did you notice the Firmware Revision number after the update? Wonder what this update does?? Thanks.


----------



## McGoogan




jsmiddleton4 said:


> 3808's power cable....
> 
> 
> Made the arrangements. Called Denon again. Spoke with Ean. VERY helpful. All handled in a straight-forward manner. No questions asked. (Makes one wonder if other folks have already called about a loose power cable.) Direct contact inforrmation given if any issues would arise. General time frame given for the whole process to complete.
> 
> 
> jsmiddleton4-
> 
> So what were the arrangements? Denon sending a new power cord?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

McG...


Denon sending new cord. Using PC power cord in meantime. The IEC female plug works fine. There is no 3rd ground plug but it works fine. Actually fits more snuggly then the Denon one I had.


I would say anyone having an issue with loose power cable should call. I'm guessing most of us have a spare computer iec power cable kinda thing laying around. If not they are like 2 bucks at Fry's.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Coex...


"Did you notice the Firmware Revision..."


No time this morning. Had to get to meeting. There now in fact. On-line waiting for it to start at 8:30.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/13726523
> 
> 
> No you cannot control the 3808 from WMP. It's the other way around, you control WMP through the 3808. You can though use your PC's internet browser to control the 3808 by inputting your Denon's IP address in the address box.
> 
> 
> You should search this forum for my name, I put up a how-to stream FLAC files post a couple weeks ago. WMP doesn't play very well with FLAC files so I used TVersity very successfully.



Thanks. Reading someone else's post made me think that WMP was controlling the 3808. I have been using TVersity for months without a problem. I just don't like the 3808 webpage interface for streaming.


I have you tried Cidero? That won't see my flacs otherwise it would be pretty nice.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13726807
> 
> 
> McG...
> 
> 
> Denon sending new cord. Using PC power cord in meantime. The IEC female plug works fine. There is no 3rd ground plug but it works fine. Actually fits more snuggly then the Denon one I had.
> 
> 
> I would say anyone having an issue with loose power cable should call. I'm guessing most of us have a spare computer iec power cable kinda thing laying around. If not they are like 2 bucks at Fry's.



I take it they will only send a new one once they receive yours? Thought plan B might have been more consumer friendly.


----------



## indianrider

OK. HELP NEEDED WITH 3808 and PS3 SETTING.


I have the latest firmware on both. PS3 is connected to my 3808 via HDMI. I have PS3 audio + blu ray audio set to LPCM. When I play any movie, Denon always shows it as MULTI Chan IN. Why am I not getting DTS HD or DTS-ES anything like that? Thanks a bunch, guyz.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13726807
> 
> 
> McG...
> 
> 
> Denon sending new cord. Using PC power cord in meantime. The IEC female plug works fine. There is no 3rd ground plug but it works fine. Actually fits more snuggly then the Denon one I had.
> 
> 
> I would say anyone having an issue with loose power cable should call. I'm guessing most of us have a spare computer iec power cable kinda thing laying around. If not they are like 2 bucks at Fry's.










OMG don't you realize that $2 cord is totally ruining the sound quality!! Don't use anything less than this $349 one http://www.jpslabs.com/powercord.shtml#dac


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13727507
> 
> 
> OK. HELP NEEDED WITH 3808 and PS3 SETTING.
> 
> 
> I have the latest firmware on both. PS3 is connected to my 3808 via HDMI. I have PS3 audio + blu ray audio set to LPCM. When I play any movie, Denon always shows it as MULTI Chan IN. Why am I not getting DTS HD or DTS-ES anything like that? Thanks a bunch, guyz.



Exactly. You have multi-channel LPCM coming in not DTS HD bitstream. You are set up correctly. The PS3 does all processing not the 3808.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13727306
> 
> 
> Thanks. Reading someone else's post made me think that WMP was controlling the 3808. I have been using TVersity for months without a problem. I just don't like the 3808 webpage interface for streaming.
> 
> 
> I have you tried Cidero? That won't see my flacs otherwise it would be pretty nice.



I have only been able to get FLAC playback on the Denon using EAC to rip the tracks and Twonky Media to stream them. Right now I'm using a 1 Terabyte NAS by QNAP with it's built-in Twonky server to stream FLAC files to the Denon. The Denon interface is pretty sluggish though. My XBOX 360 has a much better interface and it's very fast scrolling through songs but it will not play FLAC files. So I've compromised for now using WMA VBR (best quality the xbox can handle without using WMP media extender) using the XBOX 360 as a media player for the Denon. I have a plasma TV and I have noticed the Denon has not blanked out the song info OSD on occasion (bad image retention as a result) so I like the XBOX for it's psychedelic visualization feature. In the future I plan on building a media center PC or modding an old XBOX with XBMC.


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/13727778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG don't you realize that $2 cord is totally ruining the sound quality!! Don't use anything less than this $349 one http://www.jpslabs.com/powercord.shtml#dac




this power cord, some "M" cables, and a super, duper power conditioner will I even need a receiver and speakers?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

krik...


That's nothing. I found some power cables that were more than a grand. Couldn't believe it.


McG....


I would have preferred hot swapping process but I can understand wanting to make sure they get the bad one back.


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13727789
> 
> 
> Exactly. You have multi-channel LPCM coming in not DTS HD bitstream. You are set up correctly. The PS3 does all processing not the 3808.



Thanks.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13728440
> 
> 
> I would have preferred hot swapping process but I can understand wanting to make sure they get the bad one back.



For a power cable, it seems pretty obsurd to me they would not send you one before getting the old one back. It can cost more than $5. If they were that paranoid, then get a CC number from you and charge your card if they don't get it back within 21 days or something.


I can see this policy for an entire receiver, or some expensive component, but a power cord? No, that doesn't seem reasonable to me. In fact, I bet you could go to any local electronics store and get a new power cord yourself.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng....


Yes. Tried to get them to do it differently but they wouldn't. Its ok. I'm ok with the process. You'd think for what it cost after they verified my ownership, serial number, etc., they'd just send me one without any kind of exchange.


----------



## beachboy779




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13715396
> 
> 
> Absolutely! If you have a paid subscription, then you get internet access to the channels for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions for the setup, but this works well with the 3808CI. Enjoy!



How did you set this up ?


thanks


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13715396
> 
> 
> Absolutely! If you have a paid subscription, then you get internet access to the channels for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions for the setup, but this works well with the 3808CI. Enjoy!



Do you know if there is a similar way to do it with XM? As it turns out, I'll probably be dropping Sirius, and getting XM.


----------



## cidsou

I was able to get my A35 to be set up perfectly, outputting TrueHD and displaying as such on the Denon with all speakers lit up. Moved on the PS3...I set the PS3 to LPCM. On the Denon Display, it was just saying stereo with three speakers lit in the display??. I thought I had everything set the same for both. What settings do I need on the Denon. I have a 7.1 setup and have the SB Output on.


Is this something from Surround parameters? Which one should I chose to get the best sound. Direct, 7.1???.


Is there another setting I am missing. I went through the menus 10x but could not figure out the difference in setup between the A35 and the PS3.


Thanks.


Nevermind....I found the answer. There were some settings on the PS3 I missed. It was only set to 2 speaker out.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13732871
> 
> 
> No, I don't. I've heard that XM also offers a web service as well, but I'm not sure of the details.
> 
> 
> Who knows? It might turn out that you won't need to switch if the merger goes through.



I'm installing a new head unit in the car. My current Sirius tuner module is incompatible with the new HU, and its "subscription" isn't transferable to the new unit. So, as I prefer XM anyway, and there are better deals on XM subscriptions, I've decided to go with XM. (And, like you say, it'll all be one big company soon, anyway.)


BTW, the guy who makes uSirius also makes uXM!!! I'm setting it up now with a trial subscrption, and will try it on the 3808 shortly. Thanks again for the tip!!!



EDIT: It works!!! You da man!


----------



## garypen

I don't have a traditional Sirius subscription, so no online Sirius access for me. (I bought a used Kenwood tuner module a dew years ago, and it just works. But, Sirius doesn't have its ESN in their database. Lucky me. I will be selling it soon, btw.)


XM sounds fine though. I find that Denon's "Restorer" works well in medium mode for MP3/WMA.


One thing I did notice is that after I closed uXM, the channels I set up in the 3808 would no longer work. So, I assume I have to remain logged in with uXM for those URL's to remain valid. (I hope the URL's don't change from session to session!)


EDIT: Weird. It appears that the URL's do change from session to session. (The last part, the "R" parameter, is different.) But, the channels I added last night work again, now that I've opened uXM. It must have something to do with uXM logging into my account. But, I wonder why the last part of the URL is different, and why it works with the old URL.


----------



## mstanleybrown

Hi Guys. I'm new to the forum. I'm building an A/V system with the Denon AVR-3808CI as the backbone of the system. When I connect all of the components to the receiver and connect the Aperion Audio speakers to the receiver and initiate the auto-setup process, the receiver shuts down and the red light on the power display flashes. This happened to me with the first Denon 3808 I bought, so I returned it and just got a brand new replacement unit. However, this unit is doing the exact same thing! I checked the speaker connections to see if there was a possible short circuit that was triggering the receiver to power off, but all the speaker connections to the back of the receiver and between the speaker cable and the speakers themselves appear clean - no wires touching. Could this be a power problem in my apartment (I live in a 1970's era apartment in San Francisco)? Any other ideas why the auto-setup process would cause my receiver to shut off? Thanks for your thoughts/suggestions!


mstanleybrown


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstanleybrown* /forum/post/13734668
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. I'm new to the forum. I'm building an A/V system with the Denon AVR-3808CI as the backbone of the system. When I connect all of the components to the receiver and connect the Aperion Audio speakers to the receiver and initiate the auto-setup process, the receiver shuts down and the red light on the power display flashes. This happened to me with the first Denon 3808 I bought, so I returned it and just got a brand new replacement unit. However, this unit is doing the exact same thing! I checked the speaker connections to see if there was a possible short circuit that was triggering the receiver to power off, but all the speaker connections to the back of the receiver and between the speaker cable and the speakers themselves appear clean - no wires touching. Could this be a power problem in my apartment (I live in a 1970's era apartment in San Francisco)? Any other ideas why the auto-setup process would cause my receiver to shut off? Thanks for your thoughts/suggestions!
> 
> 
> mstanleybrown



Does this only happen with auto setup? Can you watch TV or a DVD through the 3808?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

ms....


If you have a set of headphones I'd unplug everything, all sources, speakers, etc., use the headphones, the fm antenna so you can get a local station and see if the unit works for FM radio.


I also wonder what the ohm load of those speakers are. It sounds like either something is shorted or something about their load is causing the unit to go into protection mode.


Also I would not hook up all source devices at once to trouble shoot. You have too many variables.


First make sure the thing is working with nothing attached. If it does, hook up your speakers. Try it. If it doesn't work then at least its something with your speakers.


----------



## mstanleybrown

I haven't tried. I have only tried the auto-setup where the microphone is connected to the receiver and the speakers play noises to calibrate the room acoustics. During this calibration process the receiver shuts down and the power light flashes red.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mstanleybrown* /forum/post/13734668
> 
> 
> I checked the speaker connections to see if there was a possible short circuit that was triggering the receiver to power off, but all the speaker connections to the back of the receiver and between the speaker cable and the speakers themselves appear clean - no wires touching.



- I know tht you said that all of the speaker wire connections look clean, but if this is happening on both receivers, I would unplug all of the speaker wires and try connecting them again. Both on the receiver and on the speakers. You might have missed a stray strand somewhere.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13680766
> 
> 
> dg...
> 
> 
> "From the main remote, press and hold the big round button."
> 
> 
> Thanks. So holding down the enter key, the big round button, stops the internet play when in the internet source?



Right.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13681846
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Can the 3808 handle 4 ohms speaker?



Not recommended, but they work fine. The lower impedance could damage the amp if you run them at high volume.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13681846
> 
> 
> If I want to add additional amps to the 3808 to drive only 2 front speakers, can the 3808 do that?



I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish here, or why, but with 7 amplifiers already in the box, I also can't see a need to add more of them. But no, you can't add more.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockets97* /forum/post/13681846
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the newbie question, I don’t known much about amps and how they are corporate together with the 3808, all I known is if I add additional amps it’s will make the sound better.



More amps won't make anything sound better, or worse for that matter.


----------



## big louie

Does anyone have the problem that when playing music or anything non-home theater, sound doesn't output to the subwoofer? the sub volume is all the way up to 12db and it works fine w/ home theater but i just don't understand why it won't work with 5ch stereo or any other setting. my old denon the sub worked w/ 5 channel stereo and 2 ch stereo.


How do i fix this, so i can listen to my L/R speaker and a SUB while playing music?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big louie* /forum/post/13737987
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the problem that when playing music or anything non-home theater sound doesn't output to the subwoofer?
> 
> 
> How do i fix this, so i can listen to my L/R speaker and a sub while playing music?



What are your settings for the sub in the 3808 menu?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

big...


Actually it might be in another place and not the sw settings. What do you mean by playing anything non-home theater? Are you listening in direct or pure mode? If so there is a setting for using the sub or not using the sub, etc., in direct mode. Sounds like IF you are doing so that the sw is set to off for that mode.


Its in the Manual Setup under Audio Setup. You tell the 3808 to use the sub, xover settings, etc., for Direct Mode.


----------



## uforia

Just some questions regarding the 3808 video upscale..


I currently have my cable connected to my 3808 via component and have the HDMI out from the 3808 to my tv. Will the settings in IP scaller still work for this setup if only for analog? As I do not want to upscale my digital connections...i assume this is a global setting?


Under each source setting on the 3808 there is Video Convert...is this the individual setting to upscale?


----------



## big louie

i have my sub set to yes in every mode. my settings for audyssey are as follows: front,center,surround = large @ crossover of 250hz. sub = yes @ 80hz


i've tried in both direct/pure modes on a bass CD that plays only bass. doesn't work. i also downloaded the most updated fireware this week


and here are my manual settings...

AUDIO SETUP


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

EXT.IN Setup

Surr.A

SW Level +15dB


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2ch Direct/Stereo

Setting Custom

Front Large

Subwoofer Yes

Subwoofer Mode LFE

Crossover 60Hz

Distance FL ft

Distance FR ft


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Downmix Option

OFF


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auto Surround Mode

ON


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big louie* /forum/post/13738638
> 
> 
> i have my sub set to yes in every mode. my settings for audyssey are as follows: front,center,surround = large @ crossover of 250hz. sub = yes @ 80hz
> 
> 
> i've tried in both direct/pure modes on a bass CD that plays only bass. doesn't work. i also downloaded the most updated fireware this week
> 
> 
> and here are my manual settings...
> 
> AUDIO SETUP
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> EXT.IN Setup
> 
> Surr.A
> 
> SW Level +15dB
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2ch Direct/Stereo
> 
> Setting Custom
> 
> Front Large
> 
> Subwoofer Yes
> 
> Subwoofer Mode LFE
> 
> Crossover 60Hz
> 
> Distance FL ft
> 
> Distance FR ft
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Downmix Option
> 
> OFF
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Auto Surround Mode
> 
> ON



Set your sub to LFE+Main.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uforia* /forum/post/13738568
> 
> 
> Just some questions regarding the 3808 video upscale..
> 
> 
> I currently have my cable connected to my 3808 via component and have the HDMI out from the 3808 to my tv. Will the settings in IP scaller still work for this setup if only for analog? As I do not want to upscale my digital connections...i assume this is a global setting?
> 
> 
> Under each source setting on the 3808 there is Video Convert...is this the individual setting to upscale?



You must go into HDMI settings under i/p. then set A to H (analog to HDMI), or A/H to H to turn on scaling for analog inputs.


I believe the video convert section under each source can then be used to turn off scaling for individual sources if you want.


----------



## amill94

Hey guys I have two questions for you...for right now anyway.


I picked up a 3808 to replace my 3805. I took it out of the box and the exterior case has a small dent in the left side directly above the Denon Power Transformer. Other than that it's ok. I hooked it up after calling the store. They said they can either discount this one decently (won't know details until Monday) or I can exchange it for a new one. The functionality seems fine and it's inside a stand so all you see is the front. Do you think it'll be alright or do you think I should just exchange it?


My other question. I have a PS3 hooked through hdmi and have the audio settings set to hdmi on the ps3. When I play a move it says multi channel input...and the ps3 info banner says its 6.9mbps, but the frequency is only 48khz. Shouldn't it be higher than 48khz? Do I have to adjust any other settings on the ps3? I was using an optical with my old receiver and had the audio set to bitstream....mabye I have to change it to pcm ?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amill94* /forum/post/13738960
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have two questions for you...for right now anyway.
> 
> 
> I picked up a 3808 to replace my 3805. I took it out of the box and the exterior case has a small dent in the left side directly above the Denon Power Transformer. Other than that it's ok. I hooked it up after calling the store. They said they can either discount this one decently (won't know details until Monday) or I can exchange it for a new one. The functionality seems fine and it's inside a stand so all you see is the front. Do you think it'll be alright or do you think I should just exchange it?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Wait and see what type of discount they offer. Also, do exactly what you are doing...hook it up and check out how it does. If it functions like intended and they offer a very nice discount, I'd consider keeping it as you still have the denon 2 yr warranty. If there wasn't much of a price difference, I'd exchange it.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13737931
> 
> 
> Not recommended, but they work fine. The lower impedance could damage the amp if you run them at high volume.



Not recommended by whom?


The only written warning I saw is when using both Surround A and Surround B simultaneously, there is a 6 ohm limitation.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13738711
> 
> 
> Set your sub to LFE+Main.



Won't that also send non-LFE signals to the sub when watching movies?


I have found that setting the front speakers to small will solve the problem of no signal to the sub in Stereo mode. (That was the OP's complaint, that he wasn't getting sub action in "non home theater" use.)


Then, after setting the fronts to small, the crossover point can still be set in the manual speaker setup. (Audessey screws all that crap up, and it most likely needs to be manually set, anyway.)


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Set your sub to LFE+Main."


big,


Did that fix it?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *big louie* /forum/post/13738638
> 
> 
> i have my sub set to yes in every mode. my settings for audyssey are as follows: front,center,surround = large @ crossover of 250hz. sub = yes @ 80hz
> 
> 
> i've tried in both direct/pure modes on a bass CD that plays only bass. doesn't work. i also downloaded the most updated fireware this week
> 
> 
> and here are my manual settings...
> 
> AUDIO SETUP
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> EXT.IN Setup
> 
> Surr.A
> 
> SW Level +15dB
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2ch Direct/Stereo
> 
> Setting Custom
> 
> Front Large
> 
> Subwoofer Yes
> 
> Subwoofer Mode LFE
> 
> Crossover 60Hz
> 
> Distance FL ft
> 
> Distance FR ft
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Downmix Option
> 
> OFF
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Auto Surround Mode
> 
> ON




Why do you want your subs to work if you are using large speakers?

If your not using large speakers then set them to small.


----------



## jorgerod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amill94* /forum/post/13738960
> 
> 
> Hey guys I have two questions for you...for right now anyway.
> 
> 
> I picked up a 3808 to replace my 3805. I took it out of the box and the exterior case has a small dent in the left side directly above the Denon Power Transformer. Other than that it's ok. I hooked it up after calling the store. They said they can either discount this one decently (won't know details until Monday) or I can exchange it for a new one. The functionality seems fine and it's inside a stand so all you see is the front. Do you think it'll be alright or do you think I should just exchange it?
> 
> 
> My other question. I have a PS3 hooked through hdmi and have the audio settings set to hdmi on the ps3. When I play a move it says multi channel input...and the ps3 info banner says its 6.9mbps, but the frequency is only 48khz. Shouldn't it be higher than 48khz? Do I have to adjust any other settings on the ps3? I was using an optical with my old receiver and had the audio set to bitstream....mabye I have to change it to pcm ?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Leave it on all day and night today with a cd on repeat, check it everyonce in a while. If something is wrong it will show after it's been on and running "hot" for a while.


Jorge


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13727306
> 
> 
> Thanks. Reading someone else's post made me think that WMP was controlling the 3808. I have been using TVersity for months without a problem. I just don't like the 3808 webpage interface for streaming.
> 
> 
> I have you tried Cidero? That won't see my flacs otherwise it would be pretty nice.



Yes, the 3808 webpage interface for streaming could be a lot better, even if I was able to FF/REW would be cool. However it is a little more convenient than getting my *** out of my Lay-z-boy to pick out one of my favorite CD's to crank and relax to










I like the PS3 interface for streaming but it doesn't accept FLAC natively, so no go.


I have not tried Cidero, is it free?


----------



## tokerblue

Is there a way to FF or REW tracks from the USB input at all? I'm using a Harmony 880 and I haven't touched the original remote, so I couldn't find any such command.


----------



## Snausy

I have a PS3 set to PCM...when playing movies with TrueHD content the reciever displays "multi in + PLII x Cinema" like it should...all 7.1 speakers are lit up. It sounds great.


My problem is that when hitting "display" button on the PS3 it just shows "dolby digital" 5.1 48kHz 640 kbps...22 MBps.


Is that right? Are those numbers in line with TrueHD output? Would the PS3 actually show "TrueHD" in the PS3 display?


Thanks for any info...


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13742355
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 set to PCM...when playing movies with TrueHD content the reciever displays "multi channel" like it should...all 7.1 speakers are lit up. It sounds great.
> 
> 
> My problem is that when hitting "display" button on the PS3 it just shows "dolby digital" 5.1 48kHz 640 kbps...22 MBps.
> 
> 
> Is that right? Why doesn't it show "TrueHD" in the PS3 display?



You may well need to change the audio track of the disc. Many times discs won't default to TrueHD. When I had my PS3 it would clearly show TrueHD and a much higher bitrate on discs that had such a track. But often I had to cycle through the available tracks to find it.


----------



## amill94




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13739509
> 
> 
> Wait and see what type of discount they offer. Also, do exactly what you are doing...hook it up and check out how it does. If it functions like intended and they offer a very nice discount, I'd consider keeping it as you still have the denon 2 yr warranty. If there wasn't much of a price difference, I'd exchange it.



Well it was working fine last night for the 15 minutes I played with it before I went to sleep. I just got back from visiting my parents and turned it on and the tv shows a green line, and the audio comes on for a second, then goes off. I thought it might be the cable box, so I tried the PS3 and the same thing happens. The cable box is run through hdmi plus optical for audio, the ps3 is hdmi for a/v. Same problem on both inputs, so the receiver is done. I'm pretty pissed since there isn't another one in stock, now I'll have to wait. I have my stuff plugged into the tv and using optical now and it works fine as a temporary receiver until I get a replacement. What a pita.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13742355
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 set to PCM...when playing movies with TrueHD content the reciever displays "multi in + PLII x Cinema" like it should...all 7.1 speakers are lit up. It sounds great.
> 
> 
> My problem is that when hitting "display" button on the PS3 it just shows "dolby digital" 5.1 48kHz 640 kbps...22 MBps.
> 
> 
> Is that right? Are those numbers in line with TrueHD output? Would the PS3 actually show "TrueHD" in the PS3 display?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any info...



If it shows Dolby Digital 640kbs, you are not listening to the TrueHD track. It will show up on the PS3 as TrueHD when listening to it. Plus there is a huge difference between the DD tracks and the TrueHD tracks. You should easily be able to hear a difference. (the 22mbs would be the video bitrate)


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13739756
> 
> 
> Won't that also send non-LFE signals to the sub when watching movies?
> 
> 
> I have found that setting the front speakers to small will solve the problem of no signal to the sub in Stereo mode. (That was the OP's complaint, that he wasn't getting sub action in "non home theater" use.)
> 
> 
> Then, after setting the fronts to small, the crossover point can still be set in the manual speaker setup. (Audessey screws all that crap up, and it most likely needs to be manually set, anyway.)




I have mine set to only LFE but all my speakers are set to small with an 80hz crossover. I'm using an SVS sub and with that you want it to handle all low frequencies.

It works perfectly with anything I listen to, from 1.0 to 7.1 audio.


----------



## mrlogs

Can someone tell me how to turn back "on" the volume bar display that show's up when you change volume? (As you change volume, it show's the increase/decrease in dB)..My Wife must've been messing with it..now the volume changes..but no volume bar display. I didn't see it in the manual..must've missed it....









Thanks! Tom


----------



## jsmiddleton4

mr...


On the web interface there is an area where you tell the display what to display and how long. Its under manual setup/options.


----------



## mrlogs

Using remote..volume, etc, everything works..but not showing up display-wise on the Sony XBR5???..Nothing I do (display-wise) show's up..It all work's..but doesn't show up on the screen?...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You have to be running the video signal through the 3808, one of the upconvert options selected, like a to h in the manual setup hdmi section and the items you want displayed selected in the Setup Manual Option screens.


However sometimes and for some unknown reason, the display stuff to the display gets goofed and a reset of the small power switch fixes it.


Other than those suggestions I'm not sure what other things you need to check.


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlogs* /forum/post/13742754
> 
> 
> Using remote..volume, etc, everything works..but not showing up display-wise on the Sony XBR5???..Nothing I do (display-wise) show's up..It all work's..but doesn't show up on the screen?...



Go to Manual Setup...Option Setup...GUI...Master Volume and turn it back on


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amill94* /forum/post/13742370
> 
> 
> Well it was working fine last night for the 15 minutes I played with it before I went to sleep. I just got back from visiting my parents and turned it on and the tv shows a green line, and the audio comes on for a second, then goes off. I thought it might be the cable box, so I tried the PS3 and the same thing happens. The cable box is run through hdmi plus optical for audio, the ps3 is hdmi for a/v. Same problem on both inputs, so the receiver is done. I'm pretty pissed since there isn't another one in stock, now I'll have to wait. I have my stuff plugged into the tv and using optical now and it works fine as a temporary receiver until I get a replacement. What a pita.



that stinks...at least the store will take care you hopefully


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13739731
> 
> 
> Not recommended by whom?



Denon. The Friendly Manual, page 13 has a Note:


Use speakers with an impedance of 6 to 16 ohms. When using surround A and B speakers simultaneously, use speakers with an impedance of 8 to 16 ohms.


and in the box labled "Protection Circuit" it goes on to say:

If speakers with an impedance lower than specified (for example 4 ohms speakers) are used for an extended period of time with the volume turned up high, the temperature may rise, activating the protection circuit.
Now, like I said, they'll work fine, but you're outside what Denon recommends using and there's the potential to at least activate the protection circuit, or to damage the amp.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13742428
> 
> 
> I have mine set to only LFE but all my speakers are set to small with an 80hz crossover. I'm using an SVS sub and with that you want it to handle all low frequencies.
> 
> It works perfectly with anything I listen to, from 1.0 to 7.1 audio.



Then, you are agreeing with me. (in that it is preferable to set it to LFE only.)


BTW, my fronts are set to the same parameters as yours.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/13742963
> 
> 
> Denon. The Friendly Manual, page 13 has a Note:
> 
> 
> Use speakers with an impedance of 6 to 16 ohms. When using surround A and B speakers simultaneously, use speakers with an impedance of 8 to 16 ohms.
> 
> 
> and in the box labled "Protection Circuit" it goes on to say:
> 
> If speakers with an impedance lower than specified (for example 4 ohms speakers) are used for an extended period of time with the volume turned up high, the temperature may rise, activating the protection circuit.
> Now, like I said, they'll work fine, but you're outside what Denon recommends using and there's the potential to at least activate the protection circuit, or to damage the amp.



Actually, it's page 10.


But, I see what you mean. I had misread the paragraph about surround speakers. It does indeed recommend a minimum of 6ohms.


However, the one about the protection circuit is poorly written, and could be taken to mean the 4ohm speakers are the minimum recommended.


The technical translators at Denon are obviously not native English writers.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13743155
> 
> 
> Actually, it's page 10.
> 
> 
> But, I see what you mean. I had misread the paragraph about surround speakers. It does indeed recommend a minimum of 6ohms.
> 
> 
> However, the one about the protection circuit is poorly written, and could be taken to mean the 4ohm speakers are the minimum recommended.
> 
> 
> The technical translators at Denon are obviously not native English writers.



Yes you can run 4ohm speakers. DenonJeff addressed here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12989575 


But as dgersic pointed out you could cook the receiver and not recommended.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13742366
> 
> 
> You may well need to change the audio track of the disc. Many times discs won't default to TrueHD. When I had my PS3 it would clearly show TrueHD and a much higher bitrate on discs that had such a track. But often I had to cycle through the available tracks to find it.



I thought about this and went to every menu I could find on the DVD. There were zero "soundtrack" or any setup options that I could find.


I've changed audio in the setup for many different DVDs before but I just can't seem to find them on this bluray or the 300 disc either. I wonder how to enable the sound menu on these discs...it just seems to pick one and not let me change it.


EDIT: oh snap I found it. LOL believe it or not you just press the "audio" button on the ps3 remote and it cycles through the various tracks. 3 english, 3 french, etc etc. I don't know how you would do it if you didn't have the PS3 remote...and WOW what a difference.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13742804
> 
> 
> You have to be running the video signal through the 3808, one of the upconvert options selected, like a to h in the manual setup hdmi section and the items you want displayed selected in the Setup Manual Option screens.
> 
> 
> However sometimes and for some unknown reason, the display stuff to the display gets goofed and a reset of the small power switch fixes it.
> 
> 
> Other than those suggestions I'm not sure what other things you need to check.



Will I have to re-run Audissey, etc?


----------



## mrlogs

Do you mean just turn the small power switch off & back on?

Thanks...Tom


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/13741623
> 
> 
> Yes, the 3808 webpage interface for streaming could be a lot better, even if I was able to FF/REW would be cool. However it is a little more convenient than getting my *** out of my Lay-z-boy to pick out one of my favorite CD's to crank and relax to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the PS3 interface for streaming but it doesn't accept FLAC natively, so no go.
> 
> 
> I have not tried Cidero, is it free?



Cidero is free. I have not spent much time with it but it seems like it could be cool.

http://www.cidero.com/ 


If you try it let me know what you think.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yes mr log... Small switch off and on. Its not a full reset but it does more in terms of resetting things than the standby switch off and on.


----------



## mrlogs

Thank you!..I'll give it a try when I get home from work..

...Tom


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13743408
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh snap I found it. LOL believe it or not you just press the "audio" button on the ps3 remote and it cycles through the various tracks. 3 english, 3 french, etc etc. I don't know how you would do it if you didn't have the PS3 remote...and WOW what a difference.



If you use the display button first, it will display some more info, so you can see PCM, TrueHD, DD5.1, etc. and watch the bit-rate change for the higher bit rates.


----------



## SOCCERrebel5

I have my new receiver narrowed down to a few and this is one of them. The only remaining factor is the price I can get them for.


Can people please PM me some reliable places to get a 3808 with quoted prices and shipping?


Obviously authorized dealers with a reasonable return/exchange policy and fast turnaround time are preferred.


Thanks!


----------



## slybacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13743408
> 
> 
> I thought about this and went to every menu I could find on the DVD. There were zero "soundtrack" or any setup options that I could find.
> 
> 
> I've changed audio in the setup for many different DVDs before but I just can't seem to find them on this bluray or the 300 disc either. I wonder how to enable the sound menu on these discs...it just seems to pick one and not let me change it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh snap I found it. LOL believe it or not you just press the "audio" button on the ps3 remote and it cycles through the various tracks. 3 english, 3 french, etc etc. I don't know how you would do it if you didn't have the PS3 remote...and WOW what a difference.



You can also usually set the audio track from the pop-up menu (by hitting the 'pop-up menu' button on the ps3 remote at any time while the movie is playing).


----------



## ThePrisoner

I've been reading this thread for the greater part of the day about scaling/deinterlacing. Very good info in here and I'm starting to understand it better. I'm finally happy with my BD30 playing SD DVD's. I hooked up my component cables for 480i (no 480i HDMI) output which goes into my Denon 3808 and is than upconverted to 1080i and output to my Sony KDS-R50XBR1 which deinterlaces it for 1080p. This saved me from buying a DVD player that outputs 480i via HDMI.


I use HDMI for audio/video when playing Blu-ray's and have the scaler turned off in the 3808.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Did you use a seperate input source for the DVD vs the blue ray so you select video input port, digital in, etc., for the DVD and then HDMI, etc., for HDMI.


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13743108
> 
> 
> Then, you are agreeing with me. (in that it is preferable to set it to LFE only.)
> 
> 
> BTW, my fronts are set to the same parameters as yours.



i've switched mine to lfe only and now the avr wont send bass to my sub, in order for me to get any bass I have to set it to lfe+main. Am I missing something here or is my avr fubar?


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13749383
> 
> 
> Did you use a seperate input source for the DVD vs the blue ray so you select video input port, digital in, etc., for the DVD and then HDMI, etc., for HDMI.




Yes I did. I also had to run an optical cable for SD DVD playback. I'm using the DVD & HDP input.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I think you are on to something here....


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/13749650
> 
> 
> i've switched mine to lfe only and now the avr wont send bass to my sub, in order for me to get any bass I have to set it to lfe+main. Am I missing something here or is my avr fubar?



Did you also set speaker size to small?


----------



## Richthoffen1

I apologize for the basic question, (I'm new to the forum and higher end electronics in general), but was wondering if someone could help. I have recently had a home theater installed with the 3808 as the receiver, PS3 as the bluray player, Time Warner HD-DVR as the cable box and a JVC DLA-HD1 projector. The PS3 and cable box are connected via HDMI cables to the 3808, which is then connected via HDMI to the projector. It is a 7.1 system however, the 3808 never seemed to output sound to all 7 (or even 5) speakers, even when programs supported those formats. I assumed the receiver would automatically select the optimum method to output? I changed an option to "7 channel stereo", and the receiver does not output sound to all 7 speakers, however I'm not sure that's really the same as truly intelligent 7.1 surround? Plus, now that is all it does. Should I be using a different setting somewhere?

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## aaronwt

You have to enable the surround backs in the setup menu. You also can't be using zone 2 with a 7.1 system since those 2 channels are for the surround backs.

Anyway I believe it's all in the setup menus.


----------



## mntwister

HELP!! Today I got my new 3808 and I just love it so far, was doing alot of setting up. I went to do the firmware update, and the connection went ok, and it said "please wait", so I waited and pressed nothing. After 3 minutes the receiver shut off. Now I can't get it back on. After an hour of what seemed like a dead machine with no signal to the tv or window display or anything except for the red iluminated light (behind the "stand-by" button) next to the small power button I hit the main power button (the small one) and then the larger one (with the red illumination to the left of the small on/off switch)on the front panel) lights up, but NOTHING in the display windows and no clicking of power on. It seems like it is dead except for the red power light on the bigger front panel button on the very left.


I am totally depressed about this, I waited a week for this to come and if this has indeed gone bad I will have to send it back and await a new one, unfortunately I just sold my Yamaha rx-v1800, which I bought before this and the HDMI switching didn't work on that so I went for the Denon... so now I will have no sound to go with my projector (and that's the only tv I have). I do not live near any dealers, so any units I buy have to be shipped, I can't walk in and exchange or return.


I will try calling Denon in the morning, but I have a real bad feeling.


Is there a way to reset the unit? Has this happened to anyone else? Is this how delicate equipment is now that if something happens during firmware upgrade, your whole unit needs to be sent in? Sorry for my panic, just my first day with it and here I sit with a dead unit. I had thought updating the firmware would be a real plus with the unit's ethernet, now I am not so sure if this can so easily happen. Why isn't there a safety guard for this?


----------



## uforia

I will be getting a PS3 to connect to my Denon 3808 and understand as the PS3 can't send bitstream DTS-HD etc that it will be sent as PCM via HDMI?


Is there any difference sound quality wise if the PS3 does the sound decoding and sends as PCM or if I sent it via bistream to my Denon to decode (if it could do this)?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13751962
> 
> 
> HELP!! Today I got my new 3808 and I just love it so far, was doing alot of setting up. I went to do the firmware update, and the connection went ok, and it said "please wait", so I waited and pressed nothing. After 3 minutes the receiver shut off. Now I can't get it back on. After an hour of what seemed like a dead machine with no signal to the tv or window display or anything except for the red iluminated light (behind the "stand-by" button) next to the small power button I hit the main power button (the small one) and then the larger one (with the red illumination to the left of the small on/off switch)on the front panel) lights up, but NOTHING in the display windows and no clicking of power on. It seems like it is dead except for the red power light on the bigger front panel button on the very left.
> 
> 
> I am totally depressed about this, I waited a week for this to come and if this has indeed gone bad I will have to send it back and await a new one, unfortunately I just sold my Yamaha rx-v1800, which I bought before this and the HDMI switching didn't work on that so I went for the Denon... so now I will have no sound to go with my projector (and that's the only tv I have). I do not live near any dealers, so any units I buy have to be shipped, I can't walk in and exchange or return.
> 
> 
> I will try calling Denon in the morning, but I have a real bad feeling.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to reset the unit? Has this happened to anyone else? Is this how delicate equipment is now that if something happens during firmware upgrade, your whole unit needs to be sent in? Sorry for my panic, just my first day with it and here I sit with a dead unit. I had thought updating the firmware would be a real plus with the unit's ethernet, now I am not so sure if this can so easily happen. Why isn't there a safety guard for this?



Be very careful when updating firmware:


- Unplug the Ethernet cable.

- Turn off the main power.

- Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

- After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

- Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

- Re-connect the Ethernet cable

- After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


Definitely call Denon.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uforia* /forum/post/13752084
> 
> 
> I will be getting a PS3 to connect to my Denon 3808 and understand as the PS3 can't send bitstream DTS-HD etc that it will be sent as PCM via HDMI?
> 
> 
> Is there any difference sound quality wise if the PS3 does the sound decoding and sends as PCM or if I sent it via bistream to my Denon to decode (if it could do this)?



You'll find many that say they can't hear a difference and many that prefer bitsteaming. I prefer bitstreaming to my 3808. You would have to be the judge.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13752280
> 
> 
> Be very careful when updating firmware:
> 
> 
> - Unplug the Ethernet cable.
> 
> - Turn off the main power.
> 
> - Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons
> 
> - After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power
> 
> - Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.
> 
> - Re-connect the Ethernet cable
> 
> - After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.
> 
> 
> Definitely call Denon.



Thanks NickFF, I just tried this, nothing happens at all. No power, no sound of the machine even doing anything, no display window. The only thing I see is the stand-by button red light turn on when I hit the power. I will call Denon in the morning. How depressing, after 2 hours with my new receiver whioch I cannot even exchange locally. I did everything right, it just shut itself off after it got to the "please wait", the first step of the update, now the receiver seems dead. Since I can't sleep (because this is such a major downer) I am just waiting for suggestions here until Denon opens in the morning and I can call. I have the feeling I will need to send it back.


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13750106
> 
> 
> Did you also set speaker size to small?



yes, all the speakers are set to small. This only happens during direct mode which is my normal setting. The sub is showing on the avr but there is no signal being sent to the sub.


----------



## mrlogs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13745133
> 
> 
> yes mr log... Small switch off and on. Its not a full reset but it does more in terms of resetting things than the standby switch off and on.






Worked like a charm..Thanks!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

mrlogs


Glad it worked. Other time I noticed this is necessary is if the GUI is suddenly gray. It sorta displays, display switches to the right input, etc., as if a signal is there. But its just a gray screen. The power switch toggle fixes that too.


----------



## cybrsage

I have an odd situation:


I have a HTPC, which has only 1 output to the Denon, which is HDMI. Due to current constraints, I am sending 2 channel out to the Denon.


When I play DVDs, I get sound out of all my speakers. When I play cable TV, I only get sound out of my center channel. No changes made to anything.


AVR is set to PLIIx


Any thoughts?


Not sure if this was happening before the latest update or not...I only noticed it because I checked after the latest firmware update was complete.


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone else running 2 Denon receivers in the same room?


Manual describes how to 'ignore' the other, older receiver, but not well.


----------



## mntwister

For those of you who read of my firmware update problem with my 2 hour old 3808 several posts back, here are the results this morning. I called Denon and they said I was doing the update right. I had the ethernet connected directly, it went into "please wait" mode and the machine shut off by itself. This means that something happened with the firmware update making an error and it shut the machine down and it will not turn back on, even with a processor-reset, which he tried to have me do.


They (Dakmart) are sending me another unit and having this bad one picked up here at the house. This was a refurbished unit, but Dakmart is a Denon authorized refurbished center and the only one with a one year warranty on these. The unit looks brand new and all of the accessories including the manual were brand new. Dakmart is listed on Denon's site as one of only 2 authorized refurbished sales centers. I am 300 miles away from any store or I might have considered a new one but it would have been almost 600.00 more and I just can't afford the additional monthly payments that would have added. I bought my 3930 Denon dvd player refurbished from Dakmart and that has worked beautifully.


I had the choice of sending this one to NY to get fixed, 2 to 3 weeks, or having this one picked up and a new one sent, in which case I am responsible for the 60.00 shipping. After going through a bad Yamaha 1800 before this, I've had it so I paid the 60 bucks and will have a new one Friday!!


I have to say-I am thinking I may not update the firmware, I am now going to be living in fear, so to speak, of doing it again. Thanks for anyone who answered. I was up all night, very upsetting because I had spent 2 hours looking through the manual and on-screen settings for the 3808 and I absolutely loved it compared to the rx-v1800 Yamaha. So you can imagine my downward mood when after one minute into the firmware upgrade where it said "please wait", hearing the machine just shut off. Since I only have an Epson 1080 projector and no other tv or amp or stereo, this is my onlysource of sound for television or blu-ray or dvd.


So all I can say is be extremely careful with the firmware thing. I did nothing wrong...according to Denon I did it right but he said this can happen. What surprises me is why these expensive units can't be designed to come out of a failure better than they do.


----------



## ApolloCreed

Twister, out of curiosity, where do you live in MN. You are 300 miles away from a Best Buy or an Ultimate Electronics? Man, I thought Bemidji was in the middle of nowhere.







Good luck with your dilemma. Hopefully you'll be up and runnin for the weekend.


----------



## TripleTapper

I just pulled the trigger on the 3808 and am eagerly awaiting its arrival.


btw, I happen to live in Bloomington MN


----------



## rec head

twister- I say do the update right away. Otherwise you will be living in fear. Get it done before you hook everything up. At some point they may release something really helpful and you'll still be afraid.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13752983
> 
> 
> Anyone else running 2 Denon receivers in the same room?
> 
> 
> Manual describes how to 'ignore' the other, older receiver, but not well.



What do you mean "ignore"? Are you referring to remote control commands? If so, you need to set _one_ of the receivers, and its remote(s), to address 2.


For the 3808, you would do it in the setup menu, as mentioned on p.35 for the receiver, and p.62 and 67 for the two remotes.


For the other receiver, you'll need that model's manual.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/13752649
> 
> 
> yes, all the speakers are set to small. This only happens during direct mode which is my normal setting. The sub is showing on the avr but there is no signal being sent to the sub.



Direct Mode removes almost all signal processing. As such, it probably has an effect on the SW processor. Try LFE+Main, and see if that restores SW output in Direct Mode. If it does, you'll have to decide which SW mode you prefer. If it doesn't, perhaps Direct Mode disables sub out in certain audio input formats such as stereo?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13754894
> 
> 
> Direct Mode removes almost all signal processing. As such, it probably has an effect on the SW processor. Try LFE+Main, and see if that restores SW output in Direct Mode. If it does, you'll have to decide which SW mode you prefer. If it doesn't, perhaps Direct Mode disables sub out in certain audio input formats such as stereo?



Correct, do NOT use direct mode. LFE + SUB is not very accurate... use the other one.

Only people with ALL full range speakers should be using any of those settings.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApolloCreed* /forum/post/13754213
> 
> 
> Twister, out of curiosity, where do you live in MN. You are 300 miles away from a Best Buy or an Ultimate Electronics? Man, I thought Bemidji was in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your dilemma. Hopefully you'll be up and runnin for the weekend.



Apollo, I did live in Minneapolis but I moved home with my family as they are not well, so to help for a while, so now I am in northern MN on the "iron Range" in Eveleth, Minnesota, that is 60 miles north of Duluth. There is a Best Buy in Duluth, but I could not afford this receiver at $1599 (and that store is not one that carries the higher end anyway). I ordered mine from Dakmart, which is the authorized seller of refurbished Denon equipment. It came flawless and looks brand new and all accessories including the book are new. I got it for $999 from them, that's the most I could afford. I have a few friends that ordered Denon reconditioned products from Dakmart and they have a full one year warranty through Denon, as well as I got my 3930 Denon dvd player there in March. . Just got word my new one will be here Friday and they are issuing a pick up for the bad one. That's decent service to get it here from Florida in 3 days.


Recheld: I will think about it. I wish I had someone here who has done an update. Denon said I did it right but I will have to see how brave I can be. The salesman at Dakmart said they got these units (the one he is sending me now for Friday) in directly from Denon last Friday and all re-conditioned units will have the latest firmware. He said the fact that the one I got that broke down didn't have the latest is a very rare situation, Denon updates everything before they go out, so I should be up to date.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13754018
> 
> 
> For those of you who read of my firmware update problem with my 2 hour old 3808 several posts back, here are the results this morning. I called Denon and they said I was doing the update right. I had the ethernet connected directly, it went into "please wait" mode and the machine shut off by itself. This means that something happened with the firmware update making an error and it shut the machine down and it will not turn back on, even with a processor-reset, which he tried to have me do.
> 
> 
> They (Dakmart) are sending me another unit and having this bad one picked up here at the house. This was a refurbished unit, but Dakmart is a Denon authorized refurbished center and the only one with a one year warranty on these. The unit looks brand new and all of the accessories including the manual were brand new. Dakmart is listed on Denon's site as one of only 2 authorized refurbished sales centers. I am 300 miles away from any store or I might have considered a new one but it would have been almost 600.00 more and I just can't afford the additional monthly payments that would have added. I bought my 3930 Denon dvd player refurbished from Dakmart and that has worked beautifully.
> 
> 
> I had the choice of sending this one to NY to get fixed, 2 to 3 weeks, or having this one picked up and a new one sent, in which case I am responsible for the 60.00 shipping. After going through a bad Yamaha 1800 before this, I've had it so I paid the 60 bucks and will have a new one Friday!!
> 
> 
> I have to say-I am thinking I may not update the firmware, I am now going to be living in fear, so to speak, of doing it again. Thanks for anyone who answered. I was up all night, very upsetting because I had spent 2 hours looking through the manual and on-screen settings for the 3808 and I absolutely loved it compared to the rx-v1800 Yamaha. So you can imagine my downward mood when after one minute into the firmware upgrade where it said "please wait", hearing the machine just shut off. Since I only have an Epson 1080 projector and no other tv or amp or stereo, this is my onlysource of sound for television or blu-ray or dvd.
> 
> 
> So all I can say is be extremely careful with the firmware thing. I did nothing wrong...according to Denon I did it right but he said this can happen. What surprises me is why these expensive units can't be designed to come out of a failure better than they do.



hey mntwister, hope you'll have a "good" one now, because when you get used to it, you love it!

hopefully in europe we have 2 years of warranty!


bye to you and hope you sleep well this time....


----------



## ApolloCreed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13755215
> 
> 
> Apollo, I did live in Minneapolis but I moved home with my family as they are not well, so to help for a while, so now I am in northern MN on the "iron Range" in Eveleth, Minnesota, that is 60 miles north of Duluth. There is a Best Buy in Duluth, but I could not afford this receiver at $1599 (and that store is not one that carries the higher end anyway). I ordered mine from Dakmart, which is the authorized seller of refurbished Denon equipment. It came flawless and looks brand new and all accessories including the book are new. I got it for $999 from them, that's the most I could afford. I have a few friends that ordered Denon reconditioned products from Dakmart and they have a full one year warranty through Denon, as well as I got my 3930 Denon dvd player there in March. . Just got word my new one will be here Friday and they are issuing a pick up for the bad one. That's decent service to get it here from Florida in 3 days.
> 
> 
> Recheld: I will think about it. I wish I had someone here who has done an update. Denon said I did it right but I will have to see how brave I can be. The salesman at Dakmart said they got these units (the one he is sending me now for Friday) in directly from Denon last Friday and all re-conditioned units will have the latest firmware. He said the fact that the one I got that broke down didn't have the latest is a very rare situation, Denon updates everything before they go out, so I should be up to date.



The Iron Range huh? I graduated in Hibbing so you could say that I'm familiar with the area. How did you like the 2 feet of snow last weekend?










Anyway, good luck with Dakmart and I hope you get things straightened out. I'm off to wire my workout room for Zone 3.


----------



## rick325

Hi all. I have my Wii hooked up to my 3808Ci using component inputs. The Wii is set to output 480p.


The 3808Ci doesn't seem to zoom the Wii picture enough to fill my projector screen. There is space above, below, left, and right on the projected image.


I do know that the 3808Ci is sending a full width image to the projector, however. I know this because if I hit "menu", the grey Denon bar goes all the way across the screen (i.e. wider than the Wii picture).


My settings on the 3808Ci are:


A->H upscaling

Auto resolution (it does it even if I peg it at 1080p)

Connected to the projector via HDMI


Is there a way to get the image full screen? Am I making any sense? Is something happening "by design" that I don't understand?


Please advise.


Thanks!


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApolloCreed* /forum/post/13757147
> 
> 
> The Iron Range huh? I graduated in Hibbing so you could say that I'm familiar with the area. How did you like the 2 feet of snow last weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, good luck with Dakmart and I hope you get things straightened out. I'm off to wire my workout room for Zone 3.



Yeah the snow was awful, it's still cold, even in Hibbing lol. Good luck on the 3rd zone wiring Apollo. I plan to just use one zone for now but that room is fully equipped for 7.1.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick325* /forum/post/13757205
> 
> 
> The 3808Ci doesn't seem to zoom the Wii picture enough to fill my projector screen. There is space above, below, left, and right on the projected image.
> 
> 
> I do know that the 3808Ci is sending a full width image to the projector, however. I know this because if I hit "menu", the grey Denon bar goes all the way across the screen (i.e. wider than the Wii picture).



- Can you clarify a bit more or take a picture of your issue? The Wii doesn't send an anamorphic flag, so you manually have to set your projector or the Denon 3808ci to Full. So if you are seeing a 4:3 image, then this is most likely your issue.


If you are seeing tiny black bars, then it's most likely that the game itself has a little underscan to compensate for the overscan present in most TV's.


----------



## cohara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick325* /forum/post/13757205
> 
> 
> Hi all. I have my Wii hooked up to my 3808Ci using component inputs. The Wii is set to output 480p.
> 
> 
> The 3808Ci doesn't seem to zoom the Wii picture enough to fill my projector screen. There is space above, below, left, and right on the projected image.
> 
> 
> I do know that the 3808Ci is sending a full width image to the projector, however. I know this because if I hit "menu", the grey Denon bar goes all the way across the screen (i.e. wider than the Wii picture).
> 
> 
> My settings on the 3808Ci are:
> 
> 
> A->H upscaling
> 
> Auto resolution (it does it even if I peg it at 1080p)
> 
> Connected to the projector via HDMI
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get the image full screen? Am I making any sense? Is something happening "by design" that I don't understand?
> 
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I have the same thing with my Wii. Same basic configuration - component in from the Wii and HDMI to the monitor with upscaling analog to digital.


Your side bars have to do with the aspect ratio that is configured. Normal gives side bars and full gives the full screen.


Unfortunately aspect ratio is a global setting, and not a per input setting so everytime you want to play full screen you need to change the setting.


Another pisser is that I know of no way to setup a macro to change this on a universal remote since you won't always be at the same place when you press the menu button to change the aspect ratio...


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13754018
> 
> 
> I have to say-I am thinking I may not update the firmware, I am now going to be living in fear, so to speak, of doing it again. Thanks for anyone who answered. I was up all night, very upsetting because I had spent 2 hours looking through the manual and on-screen settings for the 3808 and I absolutely loved it compared to the rx-v1800 Yamaha..



Don't feel bad, it happened to me too!! New unit, tried to update firmware and the unit died. In my case I got the screen back after awhile but no sound. Replaced it with a new unit and since then no problems. Updated the firmware 2x so far with no troubles........and I do it via the wireless connection I set up! (I know.... I know







)


----------



## erikk

OK so I just got a Denon 3808 to replace an aged 2805 and had a couple quick questions. I apologize in advance if they've been answered 20 times already but in 100+ pages I can't sort through the chaff to find them if they have.


I have a TiVo Series 3, cable box, dvd changer and PS3 hooked up to it via HDMI for both audio and video. I have a Pioneer SE-DIR800C Dolby Digital 5.1 Wireless Headphones set that I used to connect to the 2805 to the optical output. I am getting no sound through the headphones now connected to either the VCR or DVR optical outputs. Do I need to do something special to connect the SE-DIR800C to those optical outputs? Does audio from HDMI not output out the optical outputs? I believe that the audio from HDMI will not output to the extra zones but that's just recollection from reading these threads right when the xx08 models came out, so I'm not even sure about that. If HDMI audio will not output through the optical outputs are my only options:
use the headphones to hook them up via analog and lose the dolby sound through them. Not the end of the world, the dolby simulated surround from the headphones isn't all that. Where do I plug them in if I do this? Does the 3808 have it's own simulated surround headphone mode that I can use instead then?
hook up all my components via optical/digital coax and HDMI for audio instead of using just the HDMI audio. Assuming the source can output both (I believe the PS3 and Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can't).
hook up all my components via optical/digital coax for audio instead of using the HDMI audio.


Any help much appreciated.


Oh and BTW is there any way to turn off the muting notice on the screen? For use when using the headphones mentioned above.


----------



## droopy2

Hello All.


New to the forum, I have been reading and watching for a few weeks now some really good advice here thanks.


I have had my 3808 for a few days now I have connected my Toshiba HD-E1 Via HDMI to the receiver and The Reciever Via HDMI to the telly. Ran through the firmware update no problems. I am very impressed with it so far.


I sat doing a bit of tweeking and stuck in a Dolby Digital + HD Dvd and the front of the amp says Multi Channel Input and does not dispaly the Dolby Logo on the receiver display. (Sould it seeing as the Toshiba is doing the decoding?)


In the setup menu of the Todhiba I have set it to HDMI - PCM the other choice is downgraded PCM.


So I switched to the optical out on the Toshiba and set it to bitstream and changed the input on the Denon to optical. I feel the sound quality is better this way.


Have I done the right thing or should I be using the HDMI cable for the audio??? I feel that the Denon is doing a better job of the decoding though.


Thanks in advance I hope I have explaned what I am doing correctly.


Wayne


----------



## bases1616

Looks like the newer New Line titles have the problem fixed for the 7.1. The Golden Compass and The Orphanage are both showing 7.1 input on my Denon 3808. It is just the older New Line titles like Pan's Labyrinth, Shoot em up, and Rush Hour 3 that have the problem. Alright guys here you go: Just talked to another Denon rep. It is a Sony issue and not a receiver issue. Still does not make total sense to me because the Onkyo receivers receive the 7.1 LPCM from Rush Hour 3, Pan's Labyrinth, and Shoot em up, but the Denon receivers cannot. He is saying the Onkyo receiver can decode the feed coming from the PS3, but it is still a New Line issue because not all the receivers can fix the problem with there decoders. Apparently, New Line has fixed this problem because The Golden Compass and The Orphanage are showing up on my Denon 3808 with 7.1 input. The temp fix is still to uncheck all the 5.1 LPCM options and force the PS3 to send out the 7.1 LPCM. Hopefully, Sony will work with New Line and whatever other studio titles out there to fix the problem.


----------



## ApolloCreed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/13760030
> 
> 
> OK so I just got a Denon 3808 to replace an aged 2805 and had a couple quick questions. I apologize in advance if they've been answered 20 times already but in 100+ pages I can't sort through the chaff to find them if they have.
> 
> 
> I have a TiVo Series 3, cable box, dvd changer and PS3 hooked up to it via HDMI for both audio and video. I have a Pioneer SE-DIR800C Dolby Digital 5.1 Wireless Headphones set that I used to connect to the 2805 to the optical output. I am getting no sound through the headphones now connected to either the VCR or DVR optical outputs. Do I need to do something special to connect the SE-DIR800C to those optical outputs? Does audio from HDMI not output out the optical outputs? I believe that the audio from HDMI will not output to the extra zones but that's just recollection from reading these threads right when the xx08 models came out, so I'm not even sure about that. If HDMI audio will not output through the optical outputs are my only options:
> use the headphones to hook them up via analog and lose the dolby sound through them. Not the end of the world, the dolby simulated surround from the headphones isn't all that. Where do I plug them in if I do this? Does the 3808 have it's own simulated surround headphone mode that I can use instead then?
> hook up all my components via optical/digital coax and HDMI for audio instead of using just the HDMI audio. Assuming the source can output both (I believe the PS3 and Scientific Atlanta 8300HD can't).
> hook up all my components via optical/digital coax for audio instead of using the HDMI audio.
> 
> 
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW is there any way to turn off the muting notice on the screen? For use when using the headphones mentioned above.



I will try to help you here since you are an SV guy (I am several products deep in your subwoofer lineup). Not sure about the muting situation, but I do know that you cannot output HDMI through the optical/coaxial outputs. To remedy the situation, I would try to run an additional optical cable from your sources that are using HDMI. This should do the trick as a workaround for the HDMI limitations. Just make the adjustments in your setup menu. I has a similar issue when I tried to listen to music while watching Directv. With HDMI you cannot select a separate audio source simultaneously, so I had to run an additional component cable from my Directv receiver to my Denon and then made the appropriate adjustments in the setup menu. It works like a charm now, but I lose a bit in the picture quality when listening to music due to using component rather than HDMI. I hope this helps and I surely hope that I didn't give you false info. Good luck and keep churning out subs over there. In fact, if this works for you, maybe you could shoot me an employee discount on the PB13.


----------



## ApolloCreed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13757206
> 
> 
> Yeah the snow was awful, it's still cold, even in Hibbing lol. Good luck on the 3rd zone wiring Apollo. I plan to just use one zone for now but that room is fully equipped for 7.1.



Yeah I'm running 7.1 in my main room also. I had to run some ridiculously long rca cables to the receivers in my other zones.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohara* /forum/post/13759864
> 
> 
> I have the same thing with my Wii. Same basic configuration - component in from the Wii and HDMI to the monitor with upscaling analog to digital.
> 
> 
> Your side bars have to do with the aspect ratio that is configured. Normal gives side bars and full gives the full screen.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately aspect ratio is a global setting, and not a per input setting so everytime you want to play full screen you need to change the setting.
> 
> 
> Another pisser is that I know of no way to setup a macro to change this on a universal remote since you won't always be at the same place when you press the menu button to change the aspect ratio...



FWIW--I also have a Wii connected to the 3808, and am utilizing both HDMI and component outs from the 3808 to my Panny 768p plasma; I find that when I enable A->H and select the HDMI input on my Panny, the Wii picture exhibits very tiny black bars left and right...almost as if it's exhibiting a bit of underscan. However, with A->H enabled and I switch to component input on the Panny--no bars (i.e., picture fills the entire screen). Finally, when I turn off i/p Scaler--the Wii picture fills the entire screen on both HDMI and component inputs.


Note that the above is w/ rev. 1.57 on the 3808 (I've yet to upgrade to 1.69 so I don't know if this issue exists at that rev).


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droopy2* /forum/post/13760212
> 
> 
> Hello All.
> 
> 
> New to the forum, I have been reading and watching for a few weeks now some really good advice here thanks.
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for a few days now I have connected my Toshiba HD-E1 Via HDMI to the receiver and The Reciever Via HDMI to the telly. Ran through the firmware update no problems. I am very impressed with it so far.
> 
> 
> I sat doing a bit of tweeking and stuck in a Dolby Digital + HD Dvd and the front of the amp says Multi Channel Input and does not dispaly the Dolby Logo on the receiver display. (Sould it seeing as the Toshiba is doing the decoding?)
> 
> 
> In the setup menu of the Todhiba I have set it to HDMI - PCM the other choice is downgraded PCM.
> 
> 
> So I switched to the optical out on the Toshiba and set it to bitstream and changed the input on the Denon to optical. I feel the sound quality is better this way.
> 
> 
> Have I done the right thing or should I be using the HDMI cable for the audio??? I feel that the Denon is doing a better job of the decoding though.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance I hope I have explaned what I am doing correctly.
> 
> 
> Wayne



If the E1 is anything like the A2 (I believe it is the U.S. model equivalent to the E1), it is not capable of bitstreaming the advanced HD audio codecs via HDMI; it can internally decode Dolby Digital Plus and TrueHD and then output it as PCM to the 3808, which will display the incoming signal as multichannel, as you discovered.


Also--if using HDMI for audio out, you may want to verify in the E1 setup menu that "Digital Out SPDIF" is set to Bitstream (yes I know SPDIF is supposed to be for optical out but for whatever reason it affects HDMI audio output), and "Digital Out HDMI" is set to Auto.


----------



## droopy2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13763516
> 
> 
> If the E1 is anything like the A2 (I believe it is the U.S. model equivalent to the E1), it is not capable of bitstreaming the advanced HD audio codecs via HDMI; it can internally decode Dolby Digital Plus and TrueHD and then output it as PCM to the 3808, which will display the incoming signal as multichannel, as you discovered.
> 
> 
> Also--if using HDMI for audio out, you may want to verify in the E1 setup menu that "Digital Out SPDIF" is set to Bitstream (yes I know SPDIF is supposed to be for optical out but for whatever reason it affects HDMI audio output), and "Digital Out HDMI" is set to Auto.



Hi Tony


Thanks for the clarification. I have the settings as you mentioned. I'll use the optical for audio until I get a BD player.


Wayne


----------



## erikk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ApolloCreed* /forum/post/13761484
> 
> 
> I will try to help you here since you are an SV guy (I am several products deep in your subwoofer lineup). Not sure about the muting situation, but I do know that you cannot output HDMI through the optical/coaxial outputs. To remedy the situation, I would try to run an additional optical cable from your sources that are using HDMI. This should do the trick as a workaround for the HDMI limitations. Just make the adjustments in your setup menu. I has a similar issue when I tried to listen to music while watching Directv. With HDMI you cannot select a separate audio source simultaneously, so I had to run an additional component cable from my Directv receiver to my Denon and then made the appropriate adjustments in the setup menu. It works like a charm now, but I lose a bit in the picture quality when listening to music due to using component rather than HDMI. I hope this helps and I surely hope that I didn't give you false info. Good luck and keep churning out subs over there. In fact, if this works for you, maybe you could shoot me an employee discount on the PB13.



Yeah I was afraid of that. Unfortunately the PS3 and the 8300HD don't allow simultaneous output over HDMI and digital. So I guess my only option is to hook them up via only digital or connect to the headphone out. Gotta figure out how the headphone output works (kills sound or not, etc).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I have a Panasonic BD30 for blue ray playback. A Sony DVP-NS77 for sd-dvd playback, had it for some time, and a Samsung LED RPTV 6189S display. I have been playing with all the different options to get to the best sd-dvd playback my equipment will allow. What I have found is component out of the Sony DVP-NS77 with "Progressive" off, the output is 480i, and let the Denon 3808 Faroudja DCDi do its thing to go from 480i to 1080p looks pretty dang good. Quite impressed actually. Yes I know there are issues with the Faroudja DCDi chipset and some better solutions out there now. But I was looking to maximize my current equipment and not spend any more money. Took a little playing around but I've settled in on this combo. If you can do the same with your equipment and you haven't experimented with getting a 480i signal to the 3808 and letting it do the heavy lifting I encourage you to at least try it.


----------



## aaronwt

You might also want to make sure it is connected to a UPS while updating the firmware. A power surge or outage could have a bad effect during a firmware update. I have all my electronics connected to a UPS to avoid any problems.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13754018
> 
> 
> For those of you who read of my firmware update problem with my 2 hour old 3808 several posts back, here are the results this morning. I called Denon and they said I was doing the update right. I had the ethernet connected directly, it went into "please wait" mode and the machine shut off by itself. This means that something happened with the firmware update making an error and it shut the machine down and it will not turn back on, even with a processor-reset, which he tried to have me do.
> 
> 
> They (Dakmart) are sending me another unit and having this bad one picked up here at the house. This was a refurbished unit, but Dakmart is a Denon authorized refurbished center and the only one with a one year warranty on these. The unit looks brand new and all of the accessories including the manual were brand new. Dakmart is listed on Denon's site as one of only 2 authorized refurbished sales centers. I am 300 miles away from any store or I might have considered a new one but it would have been almost 600.00 more and I just can't afford the additional monthly payments that would have added. I bought my 3930 Denon dvd player refurbished from Dakmart and that has worked beautifully.
> 
> 
> I had the choice of sending this one to NY to get fixed, 2 to 3 weeks, or having this one picked up and a new one sent, in which case I am responsible for the 60.00 shipping. After going through a bad Yamaha 1800 before this, I've had it so I paid the 60 bucks and will have a new one Friday!!
> 
> 
> I have to say-I am thinking I may not update the firmware, I am now going to be living in fear, so to speak, of doing it again. Thanks for anyone who answered. I was up all night, very upsetting because I had spent 2 hours looking through the manual and on-screen settings for the 3808 and I absolutely loved it compared to the rx-v1800 Yamaha. So you can imagine my downward mood when after one minute into the firmware upgrade where it said "please wait", hearing the machine just shut off. Since I only have an Epson 1080 projector and no other tv or amp or stereo, this is my onlysource of sound for television or blu-ray or dvd.
> 
> 
> So all I can say is be extremely careful with the firmware thing. I did nothing wrong...according to Denon I did it right but he said this can happen. What surprises me is why these expensive units can't be designed to come out of a failure better than they do.


----------



## seplant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *erikk* /forum/post/13760030
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW is there any way to turn off the muting notice on the screen? For use when using the headphones mentioned above.



I would like to know the answer to this also. Anyone know?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13766060
> 
> 
> You might also want to make sure it is connected to a UPS while updating the firmware. A power surge or outage could have a bad effect during a firmware update. I have all my electronics connected to a UPS to avoid any problems.



- What UPS are you using for the 3808ci? I have two Tripp Lite UPS units, but I didn't hook up the 3808ci because I was afraid that in the event of a power outage, the 3808ci would overload the UPS and shut it off.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13766561
> 
> 
> - What UPS are you using for the 3808ci? I have two Tripp Lite UPS units, but I didn't hook up the 3808ci because I was afraid that in the event of a power outage, the 3808ci would overload the UPS and shut it off.



I use an APC Back-UPS XS 1500. It's a 1500 Volt Amp UPS. It handles around 1000watts. The receiver doesn't come close to 1000 watts at least when I've checked the current draw at normal volume levels.


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13765879
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic BD30 for blue ray playback. A Sony DVP-NS77 for sd-dvd playback, had it for some time, and a Samsung LED RPTV 6189S display. I have been playing with all the different options to get to the best sd-dvd playback my equipment will allow. What I have found is component out of the Sony DVP-NS77 with "Progressive" off, the output is 480i, and let the Denon 3808 Faroudja DCDi do its thing to go from 480i to 1080p looks pretty dang good. Quite impressed actually. Yes I know there are issues with the Faroudja DCDi chipset and some better solutions out there now. But I was looking to maximize my current equipment and not spend any more money. Took a little playing around but I've settled in on this combo. If you can do the same with your equipment and you haven't experimented with getting a 480i signal to the 3808 and letting it do the heavy lifting I encourage you to at least try it.



Why not just play your sd DVDs in the Panny?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13767975
> 
> 
> Why not just play your sd DVDs in the Panny?



I think one reason is that the BD30 will NOT output 480i. It will output 480P, but that's a manual menu change that's a PITA to remember to do for each SD DVD if you watch a variety of media types.


The BD30 doesn't do the world's best job on SD DVDs, and given that it can't output 480i you can't take full advantage of the 3808's scaler or any other one for that matter.


If Panny added a 480i output option and had discrete IR command for flipping between 480i and "auto" then it would be a better solution.


----------



## RedCell99

Hello!


Does anyone have this combination (Denon 3808CI with Mirage Nanosats)? Does this make any sense? Reason...we need small and attractive speakers in our apartment...otherwise it's a Bose lifestyle 48 system.


Red Cell.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13768088
> 
> 
> I think one reason is that the BD30 will NOT output 480i. It will output 480P, but that's a manual menu change that's a PITA to remember to do for each SD DVD if you watch a variety of media types.
> 
> 
> The BD30 doesn't do the world's best job on SD DVDs, and given that it can't output 480i you can't take full advantage of the 3808's scaler or any other one for that matter.
> 
> 
> If Panny added a 480i output option and had discrete IR command for flipping between 480i and "auto" then it would be a better solution.



The panny doesn't need to scale it, just deinterlace the 480i from the disc. Then the 3808 can scale it.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13767097
> 
> 
> I use an APC Back-UPS XS 1500. It's a 1500 Volt Amp UPS. It handles around 1000watts. The receiver doesn't come close to 1000 watts at least when I've checked the current draw at normal volume levels.



I use a APC SmartUPS 1500 for the same reason, as well as having a plasma TV and HTPC connected to it. I can have it shut down the HTPC for me prior to the UPS running out of power.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/13768635
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this combination (Denon 3808CI with Mirage Nanosats)? Does this make any sense? Reason...we need small and attractive speakers in our apartment...otherwise it's a Bose lifestyle 48 system.
> 
> 
> Red Cell.



You might have better luck asking about the Nanostats in the speaker forum; any one with a half decent amplifier that has looked at the Nanostats will have faced the same issues you are. If you do that it will help to post the room size, layout, any room treatments (or rug, drapes, heavy furniture), and what you like to listen to and how loud.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13769058
> 
> 
> The panny doesn't need to scale it, just deinterlace the 480i from the disc. Then the 3808 can scale it.



True, but I'm not sure the deinterlacer in the BD30 is on par with the 3808 or other video processing devices such as the Reon or Realta. Personally I'm a HD snob and will only stoop to SD DVD for something that I'm absolutely dying to watch. Out of the 120+ movies I've watched since Christmas, I think two were SD DVD and the rest were Blu-Ray or HD DVD.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

yng...


BD30 will do 480i via component. Since we're talking about sd-dvd setting component to 480i, use digital for audio portion, you can use your receiver's input source to switch between blue ray and sd-dvd. No need to have it in the BD30. However the BD30 at this point as some problem with cadence, not sure what the right word is, and even if you take the scaler/upconverter out of the equation there is still an issue with sd-dvd playback. So far have only been able to get one real example of it to forward to Panasonic. But it is a problem. I would still use a regular dvd for sd-dvd playback, component out (most sd-dvd's today don't do 480i via hdmi either) and let the 3808 do the heavy lifting. I'm very impressed with the pq having the 3808 do the work. Quite impressed....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Why not just play your sd DVDs in the Panny?"


gavin....


Because it has a problem with being locked in film mode, locked in video mode, something like that but what you see in the real world is a frame skipping/cadence problem. Best example so far is on Star Wars, A New Hope, beginning sequences with the scrolling story line, when it finishes and the shot pans down to a couple of planets, the planets jump, skip, hop, etc. You can see the frames skipping. If Panasonic would fix that, then I'd be using the BD30 for sd-dvd playback, component, digital out, still letting the 3808 DCDi chipset do the heavy lifting.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13770214
> 
> 
> yng...
> 
> 
> BD30 will do 480i via component.



Yes, sorry, I was assuming HDMI. I forgot people still use analog connections.


----------



## cybrsage

Reposting question, since I have more information:


I have an odd situation:


I have a HTPC, which has only 1 output to the Denon, which is HDMI. Due to current constraints, I am sending 2 channel PCM out to the Denon.


When I play DVDs, I get sound out of all my speakers. When I play cable TV, I only get sound out of my center channel. No changes made to anything.


AVR is set to PLIIx


Any thoughts?


Just to restate:


One input to the AVR, HDMI. This input is 2 channel PCM. (2 lights on front of Denon confirm this). The speaker side shows the 6.1 speakers lit. When I play a DVD, I get sound from all my speakers. When I play TV, I only get sound out of the center channel. From the point of view of the Denon, nothing should have changed.


The only way to get sound from all the speakers with the TV is to do 7 channel stereo...but that makes movies sound crappy.


Any ideas?


I might just do a system reset and see if it works. Out of other ideas.


----------



## thorzeen

When i turn off i/p Scaler i get a double screen on my OSD


only way to correct it is to turn it back on


is this normal?


sorry if this is a noob question


----------



## Naklistner

I bought one and assembled mine last night. I still have a lot of work to do as I am finding that you need to tweak it finely to get the best sound, which I haven't heard yet. I've read almost all the Denon 3808CI threads over the last few months, but now that I have to tune it, I can't seem to find what I am looking for. I am using the 3808CI with my PS3 and Paradigm Studio 20's using my Samsung 50" 720p plasma. Here are my questions:


1. I am streaming music using my PS3 and not my Denon (haven't been able to get there yet) and I want to use the restorer feature, but can't seem to get it working. I press the restorer button on my remote and on the receiver and nothing happens. The frequency rate is at 48HZ. What should I be doing?


2. I am not sure which device has the better upscaling feature (PS3 or 3808CI). How do I turn off the upscaling on the 3808CI?


Thanks.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"How do I turn off the upscaling on the 3808CI?"


Generally you set the source to send just 480i to the hardware piece that you want to use to upscale/upconvert. I think in the PS3 there are setup options for display parameters. I'm not sure if over hdmi the PS3 will do 480i or just 480p. You will want to play and see which is best combo. The PS3 does a pretty good job all by itself so it maybe a non-issue.


----------



## Naklistner

Thanks jsmiddleton4. I'll have to play around.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naklistner* /forum/post/13772847
> 
> 
> How do I turn off the upscaling on the 3808CI?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



In the HDMI section of the setup menu there's a choice of; A to H, A to H & H to H and off. You can disable scaling for HDMI sources by selecting either "A to H" or "off".


A to H - Analog to HDMI

A to H & H to H - Analog to HDMI and HDMI to HDMI

Off - No conversion


----------



## JayTalbott

When using the remote to change the volume on the 3808, a single button press only changes the volume by .5 dB, which is pretty subtle. On the other hand, if you hold down the button until it starts changing continuously, it all of a sudden starts changing very rapidly, and by the time I can let go of the button, it's changed by 10-20 dB. My old Sony STR-DA777ES (which the 3808 replaced) would change the volume at a much more reasonable rate when the volume button was held down on the remote.


Is there a way on the 3808 to set how fast the volume changes when a volume button is held down? I looked at the owner's manual and didn't find anything, although I'll admit that I might have missed something given the size of the manual.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayTalbott* /forum/post/13773503
> 
> 
> When using the remote to change the volume on the 3808, a single button press only changes the volume by .5 dB, which is pretty subtle. On the other hand, if you hold down the button until it starts changing continuously, it all of a sudden starts changing very rapidly, and by the time I can let go of the button, it's changed by 10-20 dB. My old Sony STR-DA777ES (which the 3808 replaced) would change the volume at a much more reasonable rate when the volume button was held down on the remote.
> 
> 
> Is there a way on the 3808 to set how fast the volume changes when a volume button is held down? I looked at the owner's manual and didn't find anything, although I'll admit that I might have missed something given the size of the manual.



Yes. You just need quicker reaction times


----------



## Naklistner

lrstevens421 - Thanks, that worked.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Naklistner* /forum/post/13774241
> 
> 
> lrstevens421 - Thanks, that worked.



Glad to hear it







.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayTalbott* /forum/post/13773503
> 
> 
> When using the remote to change the volume on the 3808, a single button press only changes the volume by .5 dB, which is pretty subtle. On the other hand, if you hold down the button until it starts changing continuously, it all of a sudden starts changing very rapidly, and by the time I can let go of the button, it's changed by 10-20 dB. My old Sony STR-DA777ES (which the 3808 replaced) would change the volume at a much more reasonable rate when the volume button was held down on the remote.
> 
> 
> Is there a way on the 3808 to set how fast the volume changes when a volume button is held down? I looked at the owner's manual and didn't find anything, although I'll admit that I might have missed something given the size of the manual.



This is how all the Denon receivers I've owned has worked for the volume control. It just takes getting used to it.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Nak...


I'm sorry for misreading your question. As lrs noted you do it in the hdmi section but you can also disable it for individual sources in the source select setup section via the web interface. You can turn video conversion on or off for each source. Quite configurable that way so I can use the 3808 to take my 480i dvd players input and send it up to 1080p but for the blue ray input I have video conversion off for that source.


----------



## Naklistner

Thanks jsmiddleton4. I haven't reached the eb interface phase yet. Still crawling to get everything set up. Any idea on how to get the restorer working?


----------



## smoothavs

Does anyone know if there is a setting to normalize volume levels? The issues is I will be watching a digital cable show and when it goes to commercial it will almost blow me out of the room.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/13775327
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a setting to normalize volume levels? The issues is I will be watching a digital cable show and when it goes to commercial it will almost blow me out of the room.



This is a cable provider problem. I recall a thread on AVS somewhere where this was discussed in detail. I called TWC and complained...went through a few levels of tech support and was treated with "must be your receiver"


But then a while later, it stopped.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Nak...


That's a simple setup switch you select Restorer plus what level of restoring you want, HQ, etc., I think there are 4 options, 3 levels and off.


Its in the setup, parameter, audio section of the web interface. For this kind of thing I find its easier to use the web interface.


smooth,


In the web interface its under the Source Select screen and you can add or subtract db's from either digital or analog input.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/13775327
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a setting to normalize volume levels? The issues is I will be watching a digital cable show and when it goes to commercial it will almost blow me out of the room.



Audyssey coming out with Dynamic Volume which Denon may offer as a firmware add feature:

http://audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13775478
> 
> 
> Audyssey coming out with Dynamic Volume which Denon may offer as a firmware add feature:
> 
> http://audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html



Where did you hear Denon may add Audyssey Dynamic Volume?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13775494
> 
> 
> Where did you hear Denon may add Audyssey Dynamic Volume?



The little birdies...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post13660362 


Audyssey states that "Audyssey Dynamic Volume includes Audyssey Dynamic EQ...". If Denon does offer firmware add feature Dynamic EQ then you would get Dynamic Volume. Actually the other way around I suppose.


----------



## smoothavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13775448
> 
> 
> smooth,
> 
> 
> In the web interface its under the Source Select screen and you can add or subtract db's from either digital or analog input.



Most commercials are dolby digital during hd broadcast so that doesn't help me. With what people are saying about "Dynamic Volume" lets just hope it gets added into the firmware soon so I don't keep jumping out of my chair because of sneaky loud commercials.


----------



## smoothavs

Found here:
http://audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html 

-Raising the volume to hear dialogue nuances, and then readjusting when sound effects become too loud.

-Immediately reducing volume when loud, overbearing commercials start after a program break.


Please Denon/Audyssey give me some of that on my 3808ci


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/13775971
> 
> 
> Found here:
> http://audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html
> 
> -Raising the volume to hear dialogue nuances, and then readjusting when sound effects become too loud.
> 
> -Immediately reducing volume when loud, overbearing commercials start after a program break.
> 
> 
> Please Denon/Audyssey give me some of that on my 3808ci



If Denon offers this via firmware add feature it would be for a paid fee. Denon is not going to give it to you.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13776016
> 
> 
> If Denon offers this via firmware add feature it would be for a paid fee. Denon is not going to give it to you.



- I'm not doubting you, but how would Denon enforce this? Wouldn't they have to create a billing interface in the receiver? Unless it's an update you have to send the receiver in for...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13776154
> 
> 
> - I'm not doubting you, but how would Denon enforce this? Wouldn't they have to create a billing interface in the receiver? Unless it's an update you have to send the receiver in for...



My guess is a license key tied to the receiver MAC address through web registration and payment. The 'add new feature' is found in the GUI menu under 'manual setup', 'option setup'. In the owners manual addendum Denon says the 'add new feature' is for paid add ons.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13776383
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already, but has anyone determined what changes were introduced with the latest firmware? I haven't been able to locate any sort of changelog.
> 
> 
> thanks.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13138624


----------



## Naklistner

I am now in the web interface in the following menu:


Set-up Menu > Parameter > Audio:


The restorer has ***** and I can't make any changes. Is it controlled somewhere else? I can't seem to get restorer working when playing music through my PS3.


Thanks.


----------



## smoothavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13776016
> 
> 
> If Denon offers this via firmware add feature it would be for a paid fee. Denon is not going to give it to you.



Fine by me. Anyone know of any other possible features they will have?


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys...

Quick question.. for audio I set pcm on ps3 and i see multich in on receiver display, should i select direct or standard on receiver, I see this two options(standard, direct) on my remote.. what is the difference....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Nak,


The Denon allows/disallows options based on other variables like sound field, decoder, speaker setup, input source, etc. It sounds like you have some combination of options set that would by design not consider restorer function to be required.


----------



## rec head

I'm having a nightmare trying to share playlists through either WMP or TVersity. I have reripped all my cds to flac and would like to take advantage of it.


If I make a flac playlist in WMP the 3808 will see the playlist but not the songs. If I import the playlist from something like MediaMonkey the 3808 doesn't see the playlist at all.


I still can't figure out how to create a playlist in TVersity. I have shared them but they don't show up in "playlists" in TVersity's library.


I think what I would like to do is create the lists in monkey and share them with tversity. I would settle for using the piece of crap known as WMP just to get things going.


PS I can play flacs from any of these applications. And the 3808 will see flacs I just can't figure out playlists


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Denon is not going to give it to you."


Fine with me as well. I don't mind paying for added value/features. I too wonder what they would be. Maybe paid subscription to some of the internet stations so you have full access and no voice over stuff?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rec...


I share your pain. I looked at TVersity as well and just didn't get it. I have a network hard drive that also includes a built in media server. I turned on the option for the media server and it and the 3808 found eachother and I could cycle endlessly through songs at the 3808 as well as the playlists my dtr had already made in WMP that are on the network drive. I tried to make some playlists and I'm still confused.


Looks like I'll be asking my dtr how to do playlists in wmp.


----------



## TVAddict

I've had a weirdest problem with Golden Compass blu-ray playing on BD30. When the movie actually started, the sound was really weird - extremely high level on surround speakers and very very low on the main speakers. So it basically sounded like a lot of background noise and the voices almost impossible to hear. I've never had a problem with DTS-MA until now. I've switched it to DIRECT mode from STANDARD and it seemed to have worked. Has anybody else experienced something like this?


Both, BD30 and 3808 have the latest firmware. I'd try to reset to default but I no longer have the disk to test. I guess if I ever experience it in the future, I'll try it then.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

TV....


I think some have reported setting the receiver to 7.1 even if you only have 5.1 to fix the weird sound issue on Golden Compass. I could be wrong but there is some fix for this.


----------



## JKR1963

Remember that Denon Jeff (still alive I hope) said that there would be a some surprise value added upgrades for the 3808 and up in the spring. This is probably what he was referring to.......how can firmware updates that correct basic functionality errors be considered upgrades......this might be it. I hope this system can recognize giant volume changes when changing sat channels.


----------



## goldielox




> Quote:
> I've had a weirdest problem with Golden Compass blu-ray playing on BD30. When the movie actually started, the sound was really weird - extremely high level on surround speakers and very very low on the main speakers. So it basically sounded like a lot of background noise and the voices almost impossible to hear. I've never had a problem with DTS-MA until now. I've switched it to DIRECT mode from STANDARD and it seemed to have worked. Has anybody else experienced something like this?
> 
> 
> Both, BD30 and 3808 have the latest firmware. I'd try to reset to default but I no longer have the disk to test. I guess if I ever experience it in the future, I'll try it then.



I have the same equipment and the same problem! I also experienced this condition on "The Orphanage!"


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goldielox* /forum/post/13780630
> 
> 
> I have the same equipment and the same problem! I also experienced this condition on "The Orphanage!"



Same problem here with the Orphanage. Surrounds speakers were blaring and voices hard to here out of the Center. Currently I only have 5.1 setup, I will try to set the Denon at 7.1 to see if it helps but I don't feel that is the right thing to do, I will repost results. I should have my 7.1 hookup by the end of next week, curious to hear results with Denon set to Standard with 7.1


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13778919
> 
> 
> TV....
> 
> 
> I think some have reported setting the receiver to 7.1 even if you only have 5.1 to fix the weird sound issue on Golden Compass. I could be wrong but there is some fix for this.



Thanks. I've found the posts in BD30 thread using 4308. I guess I'll have to try it with Orphanage.


Is there a downside to using 7.1 setting with 5.1 speakers? I assume if you set it to 5.1 the receiver will reroute some of rear channels to the side speakers. Or are they simply not used?


----------



## McGoogan

mntwister -


I have to agree with rechead on firmware. 'Just do it'. Although you do not want to go through this again, having the same problem in the initial 30 days leaves you with more options. My goal was to use every option within the first 30 days, so I would not experience problems later. BTW, I sent my first one back too, could do fw update but no streaming.


Chances are you wont have fw problems with the next receiver, but if you do - you might try that luck with the lotto too....


----------



## TheMoose

I went to do some adjustments using the online controller & the IP address had changed from xxx.xxx.1.100 to xxx.xxx.1.101 all by itself, how did that happen?


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *COEX-Pilot* /forum/post/13760007
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad, it happened to me too!! New unit, tried to update firmware and the unit died. In my case I got the screen back after awhile but no sound. Replaced it with a new unit and since then no problems. Updated the firmware 2x so far with no troubles........and I do it via the wireless connection I set up! (I know.... I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I am sorry to hear about that. I know the feeling, mine died during the update and I only used the receiver for 2 hours, talk about a bummer, my big bummer was having to mail it back and wait for a new one. I just got my replacement this afternoon and I have decided not to update the firmware at this time. I'll be darned if I am not going to have at least a smooth week with this thing without any problems caused by a firmware update. Since my unit is factory refurbished (sold through Dakmart, the only authorized Denon reconditioned seller), I was told by both Denon and Dakmart they just received these units and they should be completely updated at Denon. I am surprised how good these look, these look brand new, books, remotes, packaging and all. I talked to Denon who told me they run through every test and guarantee they are in "new" condition as a new model would be.


Plus, because of my firmware problem with the first model, Dakmart gave me a 2nd year warranty, so just like a new one. Now that's something you don't find happen often. So I am happy today and looking forward to hooking up this beauty tonight!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13782126
> 
> 
> I went to do some adjustments using the online controller & the IP address had changed from xxx.xxx.1.100 to xxx.xxx.1.101 all by itself, how did that happen?



Is the receiver configured to use DHCP? When the receiver configured to use DHCP the IP address doesn't usually change but it can.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13782126
> 
> 
> I went to do some adjustments using the online controller & the IP address had changed from xxx.xxx.1.100 to xxx.xxx.1.101 all by itself, how did that happen?




Every time I reset my router or unplug ethernet from the 3808 and plug it back in I get a new address.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13777956
> 
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Quick question.. for audio I set pcm on ps3 and i see multich in on receiver display, should i select direct or standard on receiver, I see this two options(standard, direct) on my remote.. what is the difference....



Selecting Direct bypasses any tone control circuitry, so given those two choices you should normally select Standard.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13778374
> 
> 
> "Denon is not going to give it to you."
> 
> 
> Fine with me as well. I don't mind paying for added value/features. I too wonder what they would be. Maybe paid subscription to some of the internet stations so you have full access and no voice over stuff?




Fine by me also


----------



## ggking3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13781221
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've found the posts in BD30 thread using 4308. I guess I'll have to try it with Orphanage.
> 
> 
> Is there a downside to using 7.1 setting with 5.1 speakers? I assume if you set it to 5.1 the receiver will reroute some of rear channels to the side speakers. Or are they simply not used?



I have this issue on a BD30 / 3808 combo with 5.1 speakers on The Orphanage. Configuring the 3808 as 7.1 didn't fix it for me - I had to eliminate the surrounds altogether to fix it, which is disappointing.


----------



## rgobantes3

I've had my 3808ci for a couple of months now but I did not use it much. Now that I have more time I've started watching my 60 HD DVDs using my HD-A35. Looks good and sounds great but I've noticed that while watching a movie my 3808 will switch (you can see on the display and hear it), video and audio shuts off and after about 10 seconds they both come back. It has become annoying since I have to rewind the movie most of the time. Has anyone encountered this problem with their 3808ci?


----------



## Alfonso

I´m using the 3808 as a pre (Rotel Amp drives the 5.1 setup). I really have to turn the volume dial to -10 db to have good sound, not loud but good. I had a H/K Avr as a pre before the Denon and sometimes got to -15 db and the doors were shaking. Does somebody knows if this is normal or if there is a way or setting to avoid this ? I think i´m missing something here. This happens to all inputs, DVD, SAT, XBOX 360....

Thank you guys !


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alfonso* /forum/post/13783827
> 
> 
> I´m using the 3808 as a pre (Rotel Amp drives the 5.1 setup). I really have to turn the volume dial to -10 db to have good sound, not loud but good. I had a H/K Avr as a pre before the Denon and sometimes got to -15 db and the doors were shaking. Does somebody knows if this is normal or if there is a way or setting to avoid this ? I think i´m missing something here. This happens to all inputs, DVD, SAT, XBOX 360....
> 
> Thank you guys !



Master volume control settings are all relative and have no fixed reference point. If you run Audyssey on the 3808 and keep the levels it determines, then "0" on the master volume would be reference level. If you set the levels on your H/K receiver so that 0 was also at reference levels, then both should sound approximately the same for the same master volume levels.


But in reality, it doesn't matter. Unless you've wildly altered your speaker level settings in the 3808, just let Audyssey determine what they should be. Plus, programming content will vary widly in levels as well. Music, movies and broadcast TV have no common standard. Movies generally have more consistent mixing levels, but music and TV can be all over the map. Sometimes I need to make 10dB changes for various TV programs and stations.


If you don't hear clipping, distortion or excessive noise, its not something to worry about. Let Audyssey do its thing and call it a day.


----------



## droopy2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13782212
> 
> 
> Every time I reset my router or unplug ethernet from the 3808 and plug it back in I get a new address.



This is because your Denon is set to DHCP you can set a static ip address which would resolve the issue.


----------



## piperpilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alfonso* /forum/post/13783827
> 
> 
> I´m using the 3808 as a pre (Rotel Amp drives the 5.1 setup). I really have to turn the volume dial to -10 db to have good sound, not loud but good. I had a H/K Avr as a pre before the Denon and sometimes got to -15 db and the doors were shaking. Does somebody knows if this is normal or if there is a way or setting to avoid this ? I think i´m missing something here. This happens to all inputs, DVD, SAT, XBOX 360....
> 
> Thank you guys !



Same here. I have the 3808 acting as a preamp for a Rotel RMB-1095 amp. Most of the time I'm watching movies at about -15db or so (somtimes louder sometimes quieter). TV sources vary widely - sometimes the volume is at -22db, sometimes its at -15db


I used Audyssey to set my speaker levels. Like yngdiego says, I wouldn't worry about it if you aren't hearing clipping or distortion or noise....


Cheers!


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13782201
> 
> 
> Is the receiver configured to use DHCP? When the receiver configured to use DHCP the IP address doesn't usually change but it can.



I just checked & the DHCP is on.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droopy2* /forum/post/13784872
> 
> 
> This is because your Denon is set to DHCP you can set a static ip address which would resolve the issue.



I turned the DHCP to off, is it now static?


----------



## jasin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alfonso* /forum/post/13783827
> 
> 
> I´m using the 3808 as a pre (Rotel Amp drives the 5.1 setup). I really have to turn the volume dial to -10 db to have good sound, not loud but good. I had a H/K Avr as a pre before the Denon and sometimes got to -15 db and the doors were shaking. Does somebody knows if this is normal or if there is a way or setting to avoid this ? I think i´m missing something here. This happens to all inputs, DVD, SAT, XBOX 360....
> 
> Thank you guys !



You can adjust the volume for each source to - 12 or +12 dB ,factory setting is 0. In your GUI select source then Other- SRC Level Digital then adjust the dB's to where you want it, I went to +12 dB.

I know it's just a number but it sure seemed to help with my sound.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rgo...


"video and audio shuts off and after about 10 seconds"


Could this be heat related?

Also do you have the 3808 configured to be "Auto" for sensing the inputs or have you told it which input to use? (Auto, HDMI, Digital, etc.)


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Moose,


I suggest you read the link at the beginning of the thread on home networked. If you turn dhcp off, yes it will be looking for static but you have to set the static IP you want to use and if you want to access it from a particular home network you will usually have to make sure the IP address its using is from a set of addresses you share with it so your in the same network group so to speak.


If you are using a router usually you can let the 3808 do dhcp, tell the router to save certain dhcp addresses as static, it will assign the same IP to individual MAC addresses of networked devices, and then the 3808's address doesn't change but it still uses dhcp.

http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/h...menetguide.htm


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13786093
> 
> 
> I turned the DHCP to off, is it now static?



Best to either leave receiver DHCP turned on or configure the receiver static IP based on router configuration. Just turning DHCP off on the receiver does not make the IP static. Easiest is to leave DHCP turned on the receiver and if the IP changes then just use the new IP assignment.


----------



## Bluelude1

Anyone know why I would only be able to get audio and no video out the AVR-3808ci I am in the middle of hooking up ? I have the audio and video sources both set to my PS3 but for whatever reason all I get is the "Denon" screen


----------



## dms15316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/13775971
> 
> 
> 
> -Raising the volume to hear dialogue nuances, and then readjusting when sound effects become too loud.
> 
> -Immediately reducing volume when loud, overbearing commercials start after a program break.
> 
> 
> Please Denon/Audyssey give me some of that on my 3808ci



This is not exactly a new idea. I have an old Magnavox tv that will keep volume levels even. Don't know why they couldn't build it into all tv's and receivers to begin with.


It was the selling point for me to get the Magnavox. I wouldn't think it would be that expensive to do. Can't figure why it never caught on.


This is listed on the Magnavox web site with all of their other innovations:


1992SMART SOUND...also known as "automatic volume control", this feature eliminated annoying increases in TV volume (usually found in commercials).


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13786770
> 
> 
> Best to either leave receiver DHCP turned on or configure the receiver static IP based on router configuration. Just turning DHCP off on the receiver does not make the IP static. Easiest is to leave DHCP turned on the receiver and if the IP changes then just use the new IP assignment.



OK I Turned it back on.

It hasn't really been a problem except for the first time it happened, now when it happens I know what to do.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rgobantes3* /forum/post/13783014
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808ci for a couple of months now but I did not use it much. Now that I have more time I've started watching my 60 HD DVDs using my HD-A35. Looks good and sounds great but I've noticed that while watching a movie my 3808 will switch (you can see on the display and hear it), video and audio shuts off and after about 10 seconds they both come back. It has become annoying since I have to rewind the movie most of the time. Has anyone encountered this problem with their 3808ci?



Yes I have as have a number of other people in posts over several months. In my case I'm not using HD sources, but this does happen with my upscaling DVD player (HDMI connection) and my satellite box (Dish SD DVR unit) connected over S-Video.


With the DVD the drops are fairly random (sometimes none, usually 1 to 2 per play, max of 6 per play). The video and audio drop out (input indicators on the Denon go out) for perhaps 2-3 seconds and then come back. Reversing over the spot always plays correctly.


On the Satellite box, the drops are quite rapid, perhaps half a second or so. Never have caught the input indicators on these. This may happen not at all in an evening or maybe 2 or 3 times in an evening.


Our TV is a 52" Sony XBR4 about 6 months old and all the input is through the Denon HDMI output. There was some speculation later last year that this might be a Denon/Sony HDMI handshake issue. I suspect a Denon issue, but haven't heard anything definitive from anyone.


----------



## big louie

yes it my sub now works... thanks


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluelude1* /forum/post/13787240
> 
> 
> Anyone know why I would only be able to get audio and no video out the AVR-3808ci I am in the middle of hooking up ? I have the audio and video sources both set to my PS3 but for whatever reason all I get is the "Denon" screen



Are you connecting via HDMI or some other way? No matter how you connect, you will need to assign the inputs to your source.


good luck

blairy


----------



## rec head

I'm having a nightmare trying to share playlists through either WMP or TVersity. I have reripped all my cds to flac and would like to take advantage of it.


If I make a flac playlist in WMP the 3808 will see the playlist but not the songs. If I import the playlist from something like MediaMonkey the 3808 doesn't see the playlist at all.


I still can't figure out how to create a playlist in TVersity. I have shared them but they don't show up in "playlists" in TVersity's library.


I think what I would like to do is create the lists in monkey and share them with tversity. I would settle for using the piece of crap known as WMP just to get things going.


PS I can play flacs from any of these applications. And the 3808 will see flacs I just can't figure out playlists[/quote]




So is anybody using playlists when they stream flacs?


----------



## corego

I just did the last 9 minute firmware update. Previous my 50K track music server powered by WMP11 in Vista caused the receiver to time out and fail. Since doing the update, the Network Media Sharing now works correctly. About time










It's still slower than my Roku radio browsing and searching for music. The Roku really does rock. However I'm hoping that now I might actually be able to get away with not turning on the TV to just listen to my 50K track collection.


----------



## jconinc

When I tune into the Midnight Blues Cafe on the Internet Radio, instead of music, I get Houston Mission Control talking to Apollo 11 as they prepare for liftoff!


Am I in a time warp or do you get it too??


----------



## thorzeen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13788257
> 
> 
> Yes I have as have a number of other people in posts over several months. In my case I'm not using HD sources, but this does happen with my upscaling DVD player (HDMI connection) and my satellite box (Dish SD DVR unit) connected over S-Video.
> 
> 
> With the DVD the drops are fairly random (sometimes none, usually 1 to 2 per play, max of 6 per play). The video and audio drop out (input indicators on the Denon go out) for perhaps 2-3 seconds and then come back. Reversing over the spot always plays correctly.
> 
> 
> On the Satellite box, the drops are quite rapid, perhaps half a second or so. Never have caught the input indicators on these. This may happen not at all in an evening or maybe 2 or 3 times in an evening.
> 
> 
> Our TV is a 52" Sony XBR4 about 6 months old and all the input is through the Denon HDMI output. There was some speculation later last year that this might be a Denon/Sony HDMI handshake issue. I suspect a Denon issue, but haven't heard anything definitive from anyone.



I have a projector EP739 with DVI-I out


i use a DVI-D to HDMI adapter to the 3808 and i get a random drop in audio/video lasting a second or two


i only get this random drop out when using the 3808 in the signal chain


it's very annoying.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorzeen* /forum/post/13791162
> 
> 
> I have a projector EP739 with DVI-I out
> 
> 
> i use a DVI-D to HDMI adapter to the 3808 and i get a random drop in audio/video lasting a second or two
> 
> 
> i only get this random drop out when using the 3808 in the signal chain
> 
> 
> it's very annoying.



Some have luck doing specific power on sequence to resolve random drop. Check out this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12326585 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12356423


----------



## mntwister

Well I spent the day hooking up my new 3808 and I love it! Boy what a difference from the Yamaha rx-v1800. I am so happy I switched!


I have a question. I am using a PS3 for blu-ray play, a Denon 3930 dvd player too (for dvd of course)...and have the receiver surround set to Dolby PL2x. Got the rear surrounds working and all the volumes of each speaker set. Am I correct in thinking that the receiver is picking up the PCM from the PS3 (have the PS3 set to PCM) and the 5.1 from the Denon dvd player and is keeping entirely in-tact the original 5.1 channels but it is also extracting additional back surrounds from 5.1 sources? That's what I want it to do anyway. I want to be sure the PCM tracks from the PS3 or the 5.1 tracks from the Denon dvd player are not changed when doing this. Also, if I play a blu-ray with 7.1 like Golden Compass, what is happening then? Does it disable the PL2 and just send directly the 7.1 DTS Master audio encoded on the disc? Thanks.


Set-up of the receiver went well. No firmware upgrade yet, I will do it next week, even if I have to reset everything after the upgrade I am going to use this baby for a short time first. I like the on-screen menu system, once I figured how it was laid out, very easy. I like the smaller remote included, very lightweight and has most of the needed buttons until I can spend some time with the larger one, which looks to be a very good remote once I learn how to use it properly. I like the back-lit touch screen idea, my home theater is always completely dark and I noticed right away that it is already set to control the Denon 3930 dvd player without re-programming it.


----------



## cydog3

How do I reset my 3808ci back to factory defaults ? Some reason I can't remember or find the info


Thanks


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13786308
> 
> 
> rgo...
> 
> 
> "video and audio shuts off and after about 10 seconds"
> 
> 
> Could this be heat related?
> 
> Also do you have the 3808 configured to be "Auto" for sensing the inputs or have you told it which input to use? (Auto, HDMI, Digital, etc.)



No, its not hot at all. I also have a glass and metal rack that is pretty open. The system is switching and not shutting off. I could see the sound mode changing from the display. I can only think of the hdmi cables but I have 1.3 certified hdmi cables. The 3808 is configured to be auto. What is the difference between having it on auto and hdmi?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cydog3* /forum/post/13791697
> 
> 
> How do I reset my 3808ci back to factory defaults ? Some reason I can't remember or find the info
> 
> 
> Thanks



Page 58 users manual:

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13791541
> 
> 
> Well I spent the day hooking up my new 3808 and I love it! Boy what a difference from the Yamaha rx-v1800. I am so happy I switched!
> 
> 
> I have a question. I am using a PS3 for blu-ray play, a Denon 3930 dvd player too (for dvd of course)...and have the receiver surround set to Dolby PL2x. Got the rear surrounds working and all the volumes of each speaker set. Am I correct in thinking that the receiver is picking up the PCM from the PS3 (have the PS3 set to PCM) and the 5.1 from the Denon dvd player and is keeping entirely in-tact the original 5.1 channels but it is also extracting additional back surrounds from 5.1 sources? That's what I want it to do anyway. I want to be sure the PCM tracks from the PS3 or the 5.1 tracks from the Denon dvd player are not changed when doing this. Also, if I play a blu-ray with 7.1 like Golden Compass, what is happening then? Does it disable the PL2 and just send directly the 7.1 DTS Master audio encoded on the disc? Thanks.



Thats the correct setting (just make sure you enable IIx for each source and codec... it will remeber it after that).

IIX is going to change 5.1 slightly by taking out some info from the sides and putting it in the back. If you want it untouched turn it off, but IMO it does the best job if you have a 7.1 set-up.

It will be disabled with 7.1 (in fact it probably doesn't even have that setting when playing).


----------



## cydog3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13791868
> 
> 
> Page 58 users manual:
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf



Thanks I even searched the manual for factory defaults but didnt find it. Makes sense as its resetting microprocessor


Thanks again


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13788257
> 
> 
> Our TV is a 52" Sony XBR4 about 6 months old and all the input is through the Denon HDMI output. There was some speculation later last year that this might be a Denon/Sony HDMI handshake issue. I suspect a Denon issue, but haven't heard anything definitive from anyone.



I've been seeing this from my cable box source and figured it was the cable box's problem, but evidently not if others are seeing it to. I don't believe it started until I put my 3808 in the chain either. My drop outs are only that source, so far, and last 2-4 seconds. My TV is a Sony SXRD 55".


Has anyone contacted Denon about this? Seems like it's a larger issue since it's not isolated.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13791938
> 
> 
> Thats the correct setting (just make sure you enable IIx for each source and codec... it will remeber it after that).
> 
> IIX is going to change 5.1 slightly by taking out some info from the sides and putting it in the back. If you want it untouched turn it off, but IMO it does the best job if you have a 7.1 set-up.
> 
> It will be disabled with 7.1 (in fact it probably doesn't even have that setting when playing).



Shamus thanks, good to know I am set as far as that goes. I watched a few movies last night with PLIIx decoding of the PCM soundtrack (Passage to India blu-ray was one) and the surround was awesome.


----------



## corego

I was thinking of buying a Pro-Ject Debut III or a Debut III USB with the built in phono pre-amp.


I was wondering though, does anyone know what the Phono input audio path is like on the 3808? I'm curious exactly how much, if any, Analog-Digital-Analog conversion is going on.


----------



## joehifi

I have been looking through this thread and have not found an answer to my problem and I am hoping you guys can help. I just go my Denon a week ago and love it. It sounds clearer than my previous receiver. The only problem that I have is with my Wii. I am using the v.aux setting and have assigned it to the proper component setting and am getting a picture, but i am not sure how to get the sound. I have the audio plugged into the composite input under DVR. I cannot figure out how to set this so I get sound. I have looked over the manual and I can find where it talks about coaxial and optical, but I can't see anything for the composite. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

joe,


I'm confused as to how you are connecting your Wii. V. aux is the front jacks. So to get audio you'd have to plug it in the front analog jacks for r/l. I have a Wii hooked up just fine. I use its component adapter and I use the vcr/iPod connection/source. Have the component assigned to and in on Component 2 and audio set to analog on the VCR/iPod analog inputs.


Edit: I wanted to double check before I suggested this. Since you have the Wii on the dvr components, plug the Wii's audio into the DVR analog, rename the DVR input Wii, in its source setup assign the video to the component input you are using, analog as audio source and you should be good to go.


----------



## joehifi

I did turn it on to VCR and set the assign to component 1 and have the picture. I still can't figure out how to get the sound.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

joe,


You have the analog in on the wrong port. Guessing there. What input source are you using and what analog in ports do you have the analog jacks from the Wii adapter plugged into?


If you have the input source as VCR you need to plug the analog audio into audio l/r ports labeled vcr/iPod and set the input source to analog in the setup menu.


The analog ports are not assignable in terms of customizing them. They are fixed to input selection. What you can do with assigned digital inputs and video inputs you can't do with analog in. You have to use the analog in for audio that is set to the input selection source.


----------



## joehifi

I got it. I plugged in the audio plug to vcr and it worked. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

joe...


Great. Glad you got it. I have continued to use component out as well for my game consoles and do not do hdmi conversion to the tv. That is because of my tv. It has a game mode but the tv stores "modes" based on input. If I used the one hdmi input I'd have to cycle "modes" on the TV. By using hdmi for my blue ray/dvd and component for the game consoles I can leave the component input for the TV set to game mode and its a lot easier as I don't have to change any modes on the TV. Same thing with my cable dvr. I have one hdmi in but 2 components in on the TV. The hdmi is reserved for my bd/dvd, one component for games, one component for hdtv via my cable box.


I did not notice any improvement in the games, especially the Wii, by using hdmi anyway so its not only easier, it looks good too. Wii is a blast. Bomberman biggest hit here with bowling taking a close second.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rgo...


"What is the difference between having it on auto and hdmi?"


By setting it to the actual input it bypasses the logic the receiver uses to determine what input is actually in use. It doesn't look for the signal in selecting the input. It just goes to the predetermined input.


I know this is brillant but something is wrong. Could be service time? Hate to say that but something isn't right. Clearly a contact Denon issue as already noted.


----------



## Poodles

Hi,

I've got the avr-3808 since november and i like it a lot. However, since today, it stopped working properly.


I've got the following on the receiver:

Sharp 1080p TV with HDMI

Samsung HD DVB-C decoder with HDMI

Marantz DVD player with HDMI

PS3 with HDMI

Xbox 360 with component and tos-link

Wii with component and stereo

Phonograph with stereo


Now the problem is, nothing is working. The receiver itself can go on and off, and I can go into the menu on the receiver's own lcd screen, but there's nothing on the TV screen. The GUI doesn't work. Also, the receiver doesn't output any sound. Not even from the record player. So I can't do anything at the moment, because I can't hear or see anything.


Any help on what the problem could be? thanks.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

poodles,


I would try turning off the small power button, give it few seconds, push it back in. That is sorta a reset but not a full reset. If that doesn't clear it you will want to do a full microprocessor reset. You'll lose all your settings with the full reset. The directions are in the manual.


----------



## thorzeen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13791467
> 
> 
> Some have luck doing specific power on sequence to resolve random drop. Check out this post:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post12326585
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12356423



Thanks Captavs


----------



## Poodles

i just tried the small power button reset, didn't change anything. I'll try to do a full reset, going to be a lot of work, but hopefully is works


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Good luck poodles.


----------



## Poodles

Bad luck, microprocessor reset didn't change anything but reset all the values. Is there anything else I can try, or should I just go back to the store with it?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13793837
> 
> 
> Bad luck, microprocessor reset didn't change anything but reset all the values. Is there anything else I can try, or should I just go back to the store with it?



What firmware version release are you running Poodles?


----------



## Poodles

I'm not sure, but I never updated it, but I got one of the first 3808's that arrived in Holland. Tried to update it a few times, but it always says conection failed. It does work with streaming with my pc, and never had any problems before, so never really saw a need to update it. But this problem just came overnight.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13794222
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but I never updated it, but I got one of the first 3808's that arrived in Holland. Tried to update it a few times, but it always says conection failed. It does work with streaming with my pc, and never had any problems before, so never really saw a need to update it. But this problem just came overnight.



Maybe best to get a replacement then with newer firmware.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

poodles,


If a microprocessor reset didn't fix it and you can still exchange it, I'd exchange it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13794222
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but I never updated it, but I got one of the first 3808's that arrived in Holland. Tried to update it a few times, but it always says conection failed. It does work with streaming with my pc, and never had any problems before, so never really saw a need to update it. But this problem just came overnight.



Some of those very first firmware releases I think may have had problems updating. You can visit the firmware tracking thread for details how to check version.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13138624


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thorzeen* /forum/post/13793754
> 
> 
> Thanks Captavs



Sure, also if your not already you might update to the latest firmware release:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13138624


----------



## Poodles

Thanks for the help guys, I'll try and take it back to the store on tuesday, it's less than a year old so they should take it back probably and give me a good one, or have it fixed.


The bad news is that my TV doesn't have speakers, so even setting my PS3 directly on it doesn't give my GTA4 any sound, nor does my TV decoder. So hopefully it will all be solved soon.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13794674
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, I'll try and take it back to the store on tuesday, it's less than a year old so they should take it back probably and give me a good one, or have it fixed.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that my TV doesn't have speakers, so even setting my PS3 directly on it doesn't give my GTA4 any sound, nor does my TV decoder. So hopefully it will all be solved soon.



Bummer, good luck on the replacement/repair.


----------



## aaronwt

PLIIx is only applied to 5.1 and lower. It is not applied to 6.1 or 7.1



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13791541
> 
> 
> Well I spent the day hooking up my new 3808 and I love it! Boy what a difference from the Yamaha rx-v1800. I am so happy I switched!
> 
> 
> I have a question. I am using a PS3 for blu-ray play, a Denon 3930 dvd player too (for dvd of course)...and have the receiver surround set to Dolby PL2x. Got the rear surrounds working and all the volumes of each speaker set. Am I correct in thinking that the receiver is picking up the PCM from the PS3 (have the PS3 set to PCM) and the 5.1 from the Denon dvd player and is keeping entirely in-tact the original 5.1 channels but it is also extracting additional back surrounds from 5.1 sources? That's what I want it to do anyway. I want to be sure the PCM tracks from the PS3 or the 5.1 tracks from the Denon dvd player are not changed when doing this. Also, if I play a blu-ray with 7.1 like Golden Compass, what is happening then? Does it disable the PL2 and just send directly the 7.1 DTS Master audio encoded on the disc? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Set-up of the receiver went well. No firmware upgrade yet, I will do it next week, even if I have to reset everything after the upgrade I am going to use this baby for a short time first. I like the on-screen menu system, once I figured how it was laid out, very easy. I like the smaller remote included, very lightweight and has most of the needed buttons until I can spend some time with the larger one, which looks to be a very good remote once I learn how to use it properly. I like the back-lit touch screen idea, my home theater is always completely dark and I noticed right away that it is already set to control the Denon 3930 dvd player without re-programming it.


----------



## Poodles

I just checked my firmware version, it's Main 1.05 and Sub 0.00. I looked at that other thread you suggested captavs, and tried this other procedure to do a firmware update, and it's updating right now! Just had to hold the up and down arrow while powering the system on, and then do the firmware update option. I hope this will have some effect, but if not, at least I tried everything.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13794820
> 
> 
> I just checked my firmware version, it's Main 1.05 and Sub 0.00. I looked at that other thread you suggested captavs, and tried this other procedure to do a firmware update, and it's updating right now! Just had to hold the up and down arrow while powering the system on, and then do the firmware update option. I hope this will have some effect, but if not, at least I tried everything.



Hope the firmware update loads and everything works then. Never heard of sub module 0.00







Firmware main module 1.05 is one of the first. Sounds you are following "procedure #1" the Denon posted update instruction in firmware tracking thread. Let me know the results.


----------



## rgobantes3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13793659
> 
> 
> rgo...
> 
> 
> "What is the difference between having it on auto and hdmi?"
> 
> 
> By setting it to the actual input it bypasses the logic the receiver uses to determine what input is actually in use. It doesn't look for the signal in selecting the input. It just goes to the predetermined input.
> 
> 
> I know this is brillant but something is wrong. Could be service time? Hate to say that but something isn't right. Clearly a contact Denon issue as already noted.



If you have an HDMI connection, should it matter if it is set on Auto or HDMI? What is the preferred setting?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

rgo...


I don't think what you are having is a setting issue. This seems like an hdmi handshake issue. For me I always set the receiver to the input I am using and not auto. Also with this hdmi stuff it may be the display not the receiver that is the source of the problem.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13794820
> 
> 
> I just checked my firmware version, it's Main 1.05 and Sub 0.00. I looked at that other thread you suggested captavs, and tried this other procedure to do a firmware update, and it's updating right now! Just had to hold the up and down arrow while powering the system on, and then do the firmware update option. I hope this will have some effect, but if not, at least I tried everything.



Poodles Poodles Poodles... are you there? I think we lost Poodles...


----------



## DMRSX

I just got my 3808. Everything is going well, but....


My Xbox 360 doesn't show Dolby Digital via HDMI. If I go into my 360 dashboard and change the audio output from Dolby Digital to Stereo, back to Dolby Digital it will show up.


I noticed in the firmware notes about the Dolby Digital flag being accepted properly. However, I am running firmware 1.69.


Any thoughts? Thanks.


UPDATE: I updated my firmware to 1.69 82 and now my 3808 consistently displays Dolby Digital from my Xbox 360 connected via HDMI.


UPDATE #2: Ok, that didn't fix it. My 3808 doesn't show Dolby Digital when using my Xbox 360 unless I go into the dashboard settings on the 360 and change from Dolby Digital to stereo, and back to Dolby Digital. I tried different HDMI cables, and different inputs on my 3808. The input is set to auto, but even changing it to only HDMI makes no difference.


----------



## Poodles

I'm back! Just had to sleep, cause the update said it would take 78 minutes, and it was already 3 am









However, it's still saying 78 minutes now. The main update worked just fine like it should, but it gets stuck on the sub update. It begins with 79 minutes, goes to 78 minutes and then stops. Also the flashing light on the ethernet port stops. I tried to power off and on, and for some reason the sound from my record player works now. Still no GUI though. And no sound from the DVD player through hdmi. And most frustrating, it immediately starts to update again, getting stuck at the Sub update. Tried to do another microprocessor reset, but after that it still starts the update again immediately. And getting stuck.

I really don't know what to do now. I did read the update was only for US and canadian models, but still, it shouldn't be that different would it?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13796466
> 
> 
> I'm back! Just had to sleep, cause the update said it would take 78 minutes, and it was already 3 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it's still saying 78 minutes now. The main update worked just fine like it should, but it gets stuck on the sub update. It begins with 79 minutes, goes to 78 minutes and then stops. Also the flashing light on the ethernet port stops. I tried to power off and on, and for some reason the sound from my record player works now. Still no GUI though. And no sound from the DVD player through hdmi. And most frustrating, it immediately starts to update again, getting stuck at the Sub update. Tried to do another microprocessor reset, but after that it still starts the update again immediately. And getting stuck.
> 
> I really don't know what to do now. I did read the update was only for US and canadian models, but still, it shouldn't be that different would it?



Hi Poodles, try doing this:


- Unplug the Ethernet cable.

- Turn off the main power.

- Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (_note: microprocessor reset "hard reset"_)

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

- After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

- Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (_note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57_)

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

- Re-connect the Ethernet cable

- After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


and see if the update will complete then. The update is not for only US and Canadian.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMRSX* /forum/post/13796197
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808. Everything is going well, but....
> 
> 
> My Xbox 360 doesn't show Dolby Digital via HDMI. If I go into my 360 dashboard and change the audio output from Dolby Digital to Stereo, back to Dolby Digital it will show up.
> 
> 
> I noticed in the firmware notes about the Dolby Digital flag being accepted properly. However, I am running firmware 1.69.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I updated my firmware to 1.69 82 and now my 3808 consistently displays Dolby Digital from my Xbox 360 connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> UPDATE #2: Ok, that didn't fix it. My 3808 doesn't show Dolby Digital when using my Xbox 360 unless I go into the dashboard settings on the 360 and change from Dolby Digital to stereo, and back to Dolby Digital. I tried different HDMI cables, and different inputs on my 3808. The input is set to auto, but even changing it to only HDMI makes no difference.



I think something else going on here. Many have the Xbox and far as I know not having this problem. Perhaps an Xbox owner can chime in.


----------



## Poodles

Hi captavs,


I tried what you said, but it's still not working. It takes a while to start the updating, then it says:


Sub Firm 79min

Updating


Then it goes to 78min, and then it stays there. And the flashing of the ethernet port stops as well. It does that every time.


And is an IP address the same as a MAC address? Because I could only find the latter.


Any other things I can try?


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13796779
> 
> 
> Hi captavs,
> 
> 
> I tried what you said, but it's still not working. It takes a while to start the updating, then it says:
> 
> 
> Sub Firm 79min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> Then it goes to 78min, and then it stays there. And the flashing of the ethernet port stops as well. It does that every time.
> 
> 
> And is an IP address the same as a MAC address? Because I could only find the latter.
> 
> 
> Any other things I can try?



I don't have my 3808 yet (shipped from AVS today), but I can answer the last part of your question.


An IP Address will be like 192.168.0.1

A MAC address will be like 00-B0-D0-86-BB-F7


Good luck with your update.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13796779
> 
> 
> Hi captavs,
> 
> 
> I tried what you said, but it's still not working. It takes a while to start the updating, then it says:
> 
> 
> Sub Firm 79min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> Then it goes to 78min, and then it stays there. And the flashing of the ethernet port stops as well. It does that every time.
> 
> 
> And is an IP address the same as a MAC address? Because I could only find the latter.
> 
> 
> Any other things I can try?



In the GUI (which you can access via the front panel) there is a 'network information' menu option. That should show the IP address. IP address is tied to MAC address but not the same. You mentioned the sub version being 0.00 for main 1.05 before the update. Don't think the sub version should have been showing 0.00. I was hoping the firmware update would complete but could be the firmware chip failed and will not take the update.


----------



## Poodles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13796809
> 
> 
> In the GUI (which you can access via the front panel) there is a 'network information' menu option. That should show the IP address. IP address is tied to MAC address but not the same. You mentioned the sub version being 0.00 for main 1.05 before the update. Don't think the sub version should have been showing 0.00. I was hoping the firmware update would complete but could be the firmware chip failed and will not take the update.



I tried it again, only says MAC address at the Network Information. But it did update the Main Firm so I should assume the connection isn't the problem.


And it did say Sub 0.00, so maybe you're right and it's a hardware defect







. I'll take it to the store tomorrow. Today is a national holiday in Holland (liberation day, from ze germans) so it's got to wait. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for the help.


cheers


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/13796891
> 
> 
> I tried it again, only says MAC address at the Network Information. But it did update the Main Firm so I should assume the connection isn't the problem.
> 
> 
> And it did say Sub 0.00, so maybe you're right and it's a hardware defect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll take it to the store tomorrow. Today is a national holiday in Holland (liberation day, from ze germans) so it's got to wait. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> cheers



It was worth a try. Best!


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Hi all.


Sorry if these questions have already been asked, but will the 3808 definitely:


1. Support 1080 24p from the PS3 or an HDDVD player?


and


2. Convert 5.1 LPCM tracks to 7.1 (using either ProLogic IIx, THX or some other mode)?


I was thinking of getting the NAD T175 pre-pro, but Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo and Integra are also options.

(TrueHD and DTS-MA decoding will be done in the PS3.)


Thanks in advance...


----------



## pierrebnh

1. Yes as long as your display does it properly as well.


2. Yes, via PL IIx. No THX.


----------



## nvision

anyone have their 3808ci unit switch off while playing a blu-ray movie with the PS3? i have had several instances when showing iRobot and Fantastic4 2 when the amp would shut off at certain scenes. i first thought it was a safety feature to prevent volume overload but some scenes were not that loud. this happens only when the amp was running at -14db or louder. any thoughts?


----------



## pierrebnh

I know it's all relative, but -14dB is quite loud on my system.


what speakers and how many of them?


----------



## nvision

running 5.1 with NHT Classics all around. the Classic 4 towers are 6 ohms and bi-amped with the denon. center: Classic 3c, surrounds: Classic 2s.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/13801298
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> 
> Sorry if these questions have already been asked, but will the 3808 definitely:
> 
> 
> 1. Support 1080 24p from the PS3 or an HDDVD player?
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 2. Convert 5.1 LPCM tracks to 7.1 (using either ProLogic IIx, THX or some other mode)?
> 
> 
> I was thinking of getting the NAD T175 pre-pro, but Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo and Integra are also options.
> 
> (TrueHD and DTS-MA decoding will be done in the PS3.)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Even my 3806 did both 1 and 2.


----------



## rhyme

I just got my denon 3808CI installed and connected to the net.


I kicked off the firmware update process and now its hung at:


Sflash Firm29min

Updating


Its been frozen like this for several hours now. Any suggestions?


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nvision* /forum/post/13801488
> 
> 
> running 5.1 with NHT Classics all around. the Classic 4 towers are 6 ohms and bi-amped with the denon. center: Classic 3c, surrounds: Classic 2s.



I run 4 x ST4s + 1 x SB3 at the moment, but I use external 200W each for LCR.


Kill the bi-amping and see what happens, check all the cabling.


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMRSX* /forum/post/13796197
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808. Everything is going well, but....
> 
> 
> My Xbox 360 doesn't show Dolby Digital via HDMI. If I go into my 360 dashboard and change the audio output from Dolby Digital to Stereo, back to Dolby Digital it will show up.
> 
> 
> I noticed in the firmware notes about the Dolby Digital flag being accepted properly. However, I am running firmware 1.69.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I updated my firmware to 1.69 82 and now my 3808 consistently displays Dolby Digital from my Xbox 360 connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> UPDATE #2: Ok, that didn't fix it. My 3808 doesn't show Dolby Digital when using my Xbox 360 unless I go into the dashboard settings on the 360 and change from Dolby Digital to stereo, and back to Dolby Digital. I tried different HDMI cables, and different inputs on my 3808. The input is set to auto, but even changing it to only HDMI makes no difference.



I have my 360 hooked up HDMI to my 3808 and when I play movies or Halo 3, I get Dolby Digital displayed on the 3808. I have my 360 set for 1080P and Dolby Digital. I never have to go back and switch it like you are having to do.


OK my turn now...


I really like the Internet Radio but trying to find stations is a PAIN. I tried the 3808 Internet Radio Service and put my MAC address in and really like the interface....BUT when I click on a station, it wants to play it in a Windows Media Player session on my laptop and doesn't stream it to my 3808....any ideas on that one?


Finally on my PS3. I think everything is setup correctly but I just wanted to verify that I should have the PS3 set to PCM and the 3808 displays Multi-channel when playing a BD. I assume the PS3 is doing the TrueHD work and then outputting it to the 3808?


Thanks


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13803138
> 
> 
> Finally on my PS3. I think everything is setup correctly but I just wanted to verify that I should have the PS3 set to PCM and the 3808 displays Multi-channel when playing a BD. I assume the PS3 is doing the TrueHD work and then outputting it to the 3808?



- The PS3 can't send Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD MA as bitstream. It will decode both formats and send them as Multi-Channel PCM to your receiver. Leave it as LPCM and you'll hear lossless audio. Make sure you pick the lossless track when playing the movie.


----------



## broosky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13803138
> 
> 
> OK my turn now...
> 
> 
> I really like the Internet Radio but trying to find stations is a PAIN. I tried the 3808 Internet Radio Service and put my MAC address in and really like the interface....BUT when I click on a station, it wants to play it in a Windows Media Player session on my laptop and doesn't stream it to my 3808....any ideas on that one?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Using the radiodenon web site is not for controlling your receiver - it's simply a place for you to peruse all the stations, demo them with media player, and add them as favorites, etc. Once that step is complete, you can then access all the same stations and newly created favorites from the receiver using either the remote, or the web interface... find the IP address of your receiver and punch it into internet explorer. That will allow you to control your receiver the way you're expecting to... another utility is the Command3808 program written by another avsforum user. Do a forum search for it. It's pretty cool.


Good luck.


----------



## TripleTapper

tokerblue,

I hate to say this but I don't think I selected lossless track from my spiderman BD disk! I'll have to go check that out. I am wondering if the Spidey BD plays the lossless by default. When I check the PS3 status it does say TrueHD. Another thing....why does everybody say LPCM but the setting in the PS3 is PCM?


broosky,

Thank you so much for straightening me out. I was wondering how the heck to use that. The manual for the 3808 is useless. Good thing we have these forums.


Thanks to both of you for your quick replies.


----------



## ZebraCables




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13751962
> 
> 
> HELP!! Today I got my new 3808 and I just love it so far, was doing alot of setting up. I went to do the firmware update, and the connection went ok, and it said "please wait", so I waited and pressed nothing. After 3 minutes the receiver shut off. Now I can't get it back on. After an hour of what seemed like a dead machine with no signal to the tv or window display or anything except for the red iluminated light (behind the "stand-by" button) next to the small power button I hit the main power button (the small one) and then the larger one (with the red illumination to the left of the small on/off switch)on the front panel) lights up, but NOTHING in the display windows and no clicking of power on. It seems like it is dead except for the red power light on the bigger front panel button on the very left.
> 
> 
> I am totally depressed about this, I waited a week for this to come and if this has indeed gone bad I will have to send it back and await a new one, unfortunately I just sold my Yamaha rx-v1800, which I bought before this and the HDMI switching didn't work on that so I went for the Denon... so now I will have no sound to go with my projector (and that's the only tv I have). I do not live near any dealers, so any units I buy have to be shipped, I can't walk in and exchange or return.
> 
> 
> I will try calling Denon in the morning, but I have a real bad feeling.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to reset the unit? Has this happened to anyone else? Is this how delicate equipment is now that if something happens during firmware upgrade, your whole unit needs to be sent in? Sorry for my panic, just my first day with it and here I sit with a dead unit. I had thought updating the firmware would be a real plus with the unit's ethernet, now I am not so sure if this can so easily happen. Why isn't there a safety guard for this?




Yep, just happened to me within 90 minutes of being out of the box. Also, posted this issue in the bugs/firmware update section.













Regards,

Scott


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZebraCables* /forum/post/13803445
> 
> 
> Yep, just happened to me within 90 minutes of being out of the box. Also, posted this issue in the bugs/firmware update section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Scott



Likely a faulty unit.


----------



## nvision




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13803088
> 
> 
> I run 4 x ST4s + 1 x SB3 at the moment, but I use external 200W each for LCR.
> 
> 
> Kill the bi-amping and see what happens, check all the cabling.



thx, will try that. yeah -14db is quite loud but some tracks just demand to be heard.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

triple....


Also the vTuner web site is a great web radio web all by itself. What you described, it just launches Windows Media player, is what you can use it for as well. It is a great way to have web radio on any computer you are working on and you don't have to use the Denon. Since it is a restricted log on kinda site, you have to have a MAC address to get in, once you are in you can access it anywhere in the world. So at work I can listen to my favorite radio stations via the web.


Works very well for that.


----------



## RBO

I tried connecting my Denon 3808 to a Denon ASD-1r iPod dock yesterday with no success. I made the connections with the supplied cable for the dock control input, the to RCA audio connectors and the S-Video connector to the VCR/iPod inputs and the power to a working UPS power supply. I tried default settings and I tried to assign the iPod Dock settings. I also tried selecting the digital coax options even though the RCA connectors are for analog audio. Lastly, I tried assigning iPod dock to other inputs all of which did nothing as far as providing any audio or any screen display on my Pioneer !50fd plasma.


I am using two different iPods a 30g and an 80g classic. I bought the ASD-1r dock before seeing the comments on AVS Forum that seem to indicate the dock will not work with my iPods and am now thinking this was a mistake and I should just return it. Any other thoughts before I take that step?


tia


----------



## jmct12345

On the TwonkyMedia website, they have a FAQ related to Denon and streaming JPGs. Does anyone know if the fix they talk about in the next release will work for the 3808?


"Denon streaming JPEG


This will be fixed in the next release. In the meantime, please go to the server configuration page and select Clients/Security from the menu on the left.


For the entry that represents your Denon device select "Generic Media Player" from the drop down list instead of "Denon"."


----------



## funk74

Just wanted to ask if anyone is using thier Denon 3808CI with Paradigm Studio 100 speakers and what our opinions are about that.


thanks


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funk74* /forum/post/13805230
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if anyone is using thier Denon 3808CI with Paradigm Studio 100 speakers and what our opinions are about that.
> 
> 
> thanks



Yes, and they are a GODAWFUL pairing. Like fingernails on chalkboard. Honestly, it's like a sonic enema every time that set-up groans to life.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/13805566
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's like a sonic enema every time that set-up groans to life.



I've often been tempted to just reply completely sarcastically to many of the questions here. So far I've resisted the temptation. Can I ask, did something finally drive you over the edge?


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13805609
> 
> 
> I've often been tempted to just reply completely sarcastically to many of the questions here. So far I've resisted the temptation. Can I ask, did something finally drive you over the edge?



Nope. Actually, it's a pretty nice day here. No complaints










But man, isn't that a loaded question? There is NO good answer- it's way too subjective. So I hereby offer the following:


1) Those speakers are good


2) The Denon is good


1) + 2) = ergo


3) You should be in pretty good shape.


----------



## RBO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RBO* /forum/post/13804808
> 
> 
> I tried connecting my Denon 3808 to a Denon ASD-1r iPod dock yesterday with no success.



Well, I guess perseverance pays off. I kept messing with the dock and the settings. Then I realized that the power adapter prongs for the AC socket can slide off in order to put on other types of prongs for other countries. After playing with it for a few minutes and putting it back together then plugging it in, suddenly the dock had proper power and I had not only OSD for the iPod on my plasma screen but also audio via the Denon 3808 finally. I am now happy. I have no photos on my iPod yet but will try that to see how that works out through the AVR and plasma and will post if I get good results.


----------



## tebling

Does anyone have experience taking their US 3808CI overseas where the standard AC voltage is 220-240V? I may be relocating to New Zealand and am wondering if I can use it there without dealing with bulky and expensive transformers.


Thanks!


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tebling* /forum/post/13807101
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience taking their US 3808CI overseas where the standard AC voltage is 220-240V? I may be relocating to New Zealand and am wondering if I can use it there without dealing with bulky and expensive transformers.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You should contact Denon for power supply replacement. They sell the 3808 in UK etc with the 220-240v power supply. Or else, you have to use a nice step down transformer. Try contacting Denon first.


----------



## tebling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13807164
> 
> 
> You should contact Denon for power supply replacement. They sell the 3808 in UK etc with the 220-240v power supply. Or else, you have to use a nice step down transformer. Try contacting Denon first.



The obvious answer, but somehow it didn't even cross my mind. Thanks, I'll give that a whirl


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tebling* /forum/post/13807244
> 
> 
> The obvious answer, but somehow it didn't even cross my mind. Thanks, I'll give that a whirl



It is a possibility but I also see an issue there. I believe Denon has multiple power supplies, not just one like the onkyo's. Possibly a stumbling block there but good luck.


----------



## tebling

Denon's answer, unsurprisingly, is that they don't officially support products that move outside their intended region. He suggested that a transformer would be my only route.


The manual states that the unit can use 7.2 amps, which at 220V means about 1600W. Looks like I'm looking at quite a large (3000W) transformer to be safe.


----------



## Egnix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funk74* /forum/post/13805230
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if anyone is using thier Denon 3808CI with Paradigm Studio 100 speakers and what our opinions are about that.
> 
> 
> thanks



I've wondered the same. There are folks in the "paradigm owners" thread in the speakers forum that make it sound like you need to use separates in order to properly power the 100s. I don't believe it, but I'm not able to find anyone to substantiate either claim.


----------



## rick240

When does Denon do the new model year?


Just wondering when 3808's will become "on sale"?


----------



## RedCell99

Hey video/audiophiles;


Does anyone know if a 6.1 configuration would work well with this Denon? I'm asking because I'm debating just getting rid of one speaker and stay with a 5.1 (Nano sat's) or go 7.1 (would have to purchase another speaker and wife resisting...not $$...just clutter and I'd have to agree).


Thanks to everyone who replies.


Red Cell.


----------



## BillW

I installed a 3808ci a couple months ago and today got a call that on verizon they get video on all channels but audio only on some channels( we are using component for the video and dig coax for the audio. With the DVD player (using HDMI) he gets video but no audio. Anyone have any ideas?


Now I've called Denon and they had me do a reboot which of course lost all the settings, but I did not regain any audio.


Anyone been thru this of have any ideas?


Thanks!!!


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *funk74* /forum/post/13805230
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask if anyone is using thier Denon 3808CI with Paradigm Studio 100 speakers and what our opinions are about that.



- I don't have a direct answer... but it may answer your question.










My father has a Denon 3806 and has no problems driving his Studio 100's. They sound really good and can play above reference levels without audible distortion. He is using Studio 40's as surrounds.


I have a 3808ci and am using Studio 60's for fronts and Studio 40's for surrounds. It drives them with no problems. Since the 3808ci is basically a newer/upgraded version of the 3806, it should be a good match.


----------



## Snausy

I absolutely love the new FW update. Having the radio station information change to the new artist and title five seconds before the song changes ROCKS!


This new age of FW updating is really something...my PS3 keeps getting better and better and now the Denon gets better as well. I'm so used to it being what it is...if you want something else you have to buy a new one. This is great...


Lovin' it!


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/13809639
> 
> 
> Hey video/audiophiles;
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if a 6.1 configuration would work well with this Denon? I'm asking because I'm debating just getting rid of one speaker and stay with a 5.1 (Nano sat's) or go 7.1 (would have to purchase another speaker and wife resisting...not $$...just clutter and I'd have to agree).
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who replies.
> 
> 
> Red Cell.



i have a 6.1 configuration and it works well


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rick240* /forum/post/13809209
> 
> 
> When does Denon do the new model year?
> 
> 
> Just wondering when 3808's will become "on sale"?





there are already authorized dealers that have them "on sale"


----------



## cbolton

Hello,


I am very close to pulling the trigger on the 3808CI but I am debating if I really need it over the 2808CI. I was leaning towards the 3808CI due to the number of HDMI inputs, however, my in wall speakers in the family room are ok but not ones that would appreciate the full capabiltities from the 3808 so the 2808 is probably a better fit. I am building a new HD setup in the family room with:


LG BH200

Samsung 40" 650 Series LCD

Denon 3808CI?

Sonance in wall speakers (5.1 setup installed by previous owner 5 years ago)


I have a media room upstairs with an older Samsung DLP, PS3, HDDVD and a non HDMI Yamaha receiver with a Klipsch 5.1 speaker setup. That's probably the room that could use the power of the 3808 but that's not what I am buying this particular receiver for nor am I planning on upgrading the speakers in the family room anytime soon










I own a slimdevices squeezebox so the media streaming features of the 380CI are not a real driver for me in particular. I wish the 2808CI had 3 HDMI in as what would make this a much easier choice. The other thing I have noticed is that the 3808CI is being discounted pretty well at the moment so I can get one at or below the MSRP of the 2808CI.


Any guidance would be greatly appreciated!


Craig


----------



## Koop714

Does anyone have the MX900 Genesis file for the Denon 3808?

I went to Remote central and found one claiming to be it, but it gives a load error. Thanks

-MiKE


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Koop714* /forum/post/13815373
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the MX900 Genesis file for the Denon 3808?
> 
> I went to Remote central and found one claiming to be it, but it gives a load error. Thanks
> 
> -MiKE



I have a code for the MX-850, not 100% sure if it will work.


----------



## gavin1021

I assume you can use just a regular extension for the Audyssey mic if it doesn't reach the seating area? Mono or stereo or does it even matter? Tried to do a search for this and found nothing. Thanks.


----------



## Koop714

I got it figured out now thx Irstevens421. Now I have to figure out some macro's to turn certain things on when say DVD was hit. So it turns on dvd/receiver/tv...

Also different combos to disable tv sound and such.. but I have the basics down and things are working. Now to test RF.


----------



## iknown

I have decided to buy PS3 for Blu-Ray movie watching. I know that PS3 internally decodes all the new audio formats and send as multi-channel PCM (through HDMI). Is there any limitations with this approach? I heard that, with Yamaha 3800, the multichannel PCM requires the receiver to be on pure-direct mode and it will only pass audio (no video can be passed through). Is there any such limitations to Denon 3808?


I assume that the decoding of the new audio format by PS3 is as good as Denon ....otherwise, I am considering buying Panasonic BD-30 or BD-50 any thoughts on this?


----------



## jbrinegar

I have a ps3 decoding everything to the 3808, and a denon 2500 BD player bitstreaming everything to the 3808, and I really cant tell much of a difference. They both sound great.


I probaby use the 2500 bitstreaming more just bc I like to see the "DTS HD MA" or "Dolby True HD" light up, but thats hardly an argument to get the 2500 over the ps3.


----------



## funk74

Thanks tokerblue,


more of the type of answer I was looking for from people who actually had experience using that equipment.


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13815646
> 
> 
> I assume you can use just a regular extension for the Audyssey mic if it doesn't reach the seating area? Mono or stereo or does it even matter? Tried to do a search for this and found nothing. Thanks.



Really? How far are you? My cable reached my sofa easily 15' away and had slack for more. Try asking in the official Audyssey thread though.


----------



## Jay_WJ

I have a question for knowledgeable users here.


There was a known bug in the old 3806:


When front L/R speakers are set to "Small" and subwoofer to "Yes," the receiver does not bass manage (i.e., no sub output) in *2-CH Pure Direct* mode. According to the 3806 manual, it *should*.


How about the 3808CI? According to the table in its manual (page 75), the subwoofer has output in Pure Direct mode depending on the speaker configuration setting, which means if L/R fronts are set to "Small," there should be sub output. In fact, this same information was in a table in the old 3806 manual.


Can anyone confirm that the 3808 does this correctly now? That is, does it bass manages in 2-CH Pure Direct mode when L/R fronts are set to small?


-jAy


----------



## jrh

I'm about to pull the trigger on a 3808, but first I have to ask: is there any news on new Denon models and when they might be released?


----------



## Guru

not till the fall.


----------



## droopy2

Hi All


I have a weird problem and I hope I am posting in the correct thread. I have had my 3808 for 1.5 weeks now and have a strange problem. I have a hum from my sub, so I immediately thought it was the sub cable as when I unplug it the hum goes away. I had a new cable made and the same thing. So I started doing some investigation I removed the 3808 from the cabinet with all the HD DVD etc and start going through the connections 1 by 1 and found that removing the HDMI cable from the TV to the 3808 resolved the hum so I tried another HDMI cable and the same thing.


I then removed the HDMI cable again and tried the component connection and the same thing. It would seem as if my TV is the culprit but how do I resolve it. The TV is only 2 yrs old a Samsung LE74 series LCD. I really do not want to go out and buy another TV.


Thanks in advance.


Wayne


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay_WJ* /forum/post/13819510
> 
> 
> I have a question for knowledgeable users here.
> 
> 
> There was a known bug in the old 3806:
> 
> 
> When front L/R speakers are set to "Small" and subwoofer to "Yes," the receiver does not bass manage (i.e., no sub output) in *2-CH Pure Direct* mode. According to the 3806 manual, it *should*.
> 
> 
> How about the 3808CI? According to the table in its manual (page 75), the subwoofer has output in Pure Direct mode depending on the speaker configuration setting, which means if L/R fronts are set to "Small," there should be sub output. In fact, this same information was in a table in the old 3806 manual.
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the 3808 does this correctly now? That is, does it bass manages in 2-CH Pure Direct mode when L/R fronts are set to small?
> 
> 
> -jAy





You can have it set to small or large, as long as you have LFE + Main selected you will have your sub working. Mine is set at, custom, small, LFE + Main, crossover at 80Hz.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13819461
> 
> 
> Really? How far are you? My cable reached my sofa easily 15' away and had slack for more. Try asking in the official Audyssey thread though.



I actually have the same issue... my 3808 will be in a HT closet that is more than 15' away from the seating positions.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *droopy2* /forum/post/13820070
> 
> 
> I have a hum from my sub, so I immediately thought it was the sub cable as when I unplug it the hum goes away.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> It would seem as if my TV is the culprit but how do I resolve it.



You've very likely got a ground loop. First check to see if disconnecting the cable from the TV also solves the problem? (Do you also run the cable elsewhere?) Either way, search on the forums for the solution ("ground loop") or ask again in a more appropriate thread...


----------



## RichNY

In troubleshooting this issue, I turned to customer support - It turns out that Zone2/3 cannot accept audio/video from an HDMI source (yes - this is not in the manual). For zone2/3 video/audio cannot be downconverted

The (typically skimpy) reference to these issues (but only from a video perspective) are on pg8 under notes.


----------



## droopy2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13820941
> 
> 
> You've very likely got a ground loop. First check to see if disconnecting the cable from the TV also solves the problem? (Do you also run the cable elsewhere?) Either way, search on the forums for the solution ("ground loop") or ask again in a more appropriate thread...



Thanks Scientest.


Just to clarify yes disconnecting the cable from the tv does also stop the hum.


I'll do some research thanks for the info.


WD


----------



## Jay_WJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/13820326
> 
> 
> You can have it set to small or large, as long as you have LFE + Main selected you will have your sub working. Mine is set at, custom, small, LFE + Main, crossover at 80Hz.



Thanks for the reply. It seems that they corrected the bug. In the 3806, the only way to make the sub working in Pure Direct mode was to have the 2-ch Direct/Stereo setting at custom, large, LFE+Main. But did you check to see if your front L/R speakers are bass managed? They may still generate full range signals in Pure Direct mode.


This is good news if it works. In theory, however, this kind of setting is still confusing though it may work. The sub mode option should be defeated if the main speakers are set to small, because the sub should produce the low freq signal of the main speakers anyway. Am I right?


-jAy


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13821368
> 
> 
> In troubleshooting this issue, I turned to customer support - It turns out that Zone2/3 cannot accept audio/video from an HDMI source (yes - this is not in the manual). For zone2/3 video/audio cannot be downconverted.
> 
> The (typically skimpy) reference to these issues (but only from a video perspective) are on pg8 under notes.



This is true, but fwiw, you can play Net/USB and Sat Radio, in Zone 2, as well as the audio from any source for which you _also_ have an analog output connected.


----------



## jrh

Does anyone know of a USA source for the 3808 in silver? I saw a photo of a silver one on a UK review site. TIA.


Jim


----------



## indianrider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrh* /forum/post/13821610
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a USA source for the 3808 in silver? I saw a photo of a silver one on a UK review site. TIA.
> 
> 
> Jim



No, The US versions is black only and euro version is silver.


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/13815646
> 
> 
> I assume you can use just a regular extension for the Audyssey mic if it doesn't reach the seating area? Mono or stereo or does it even matter? Tried to do a search for this and found nothing. Thanks.



I've had the same issue - my receiver is in the basement while the tv and speakers in the living room. I have a regular stereo extension cable and it worked fine.


----------



## David6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrh* /forum/post/13821610
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a USA source for the 3808 in silver? I saw a photo of a silver one on a UK review site. TIA.
> 
> 
> Jim



there is no silver units available for US they were only manufactured in black


----------



## TripleTapper

Quick question. My PS3 is hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. I would like to pass the video portion straight through my reciever and past its scaling chip? How the heck do I do that? I looked through the manual and it is not clear at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated. These forums are great, but sometimes ignorance is bliss


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13823763
> 
> 
> Quick question. My PS3 is hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. I would like to pass the video portion straight through my reciever and past its scaling chip? How the heck do I do that? I looked through the manual and it is not clear at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated. These forums are great, but sometimes ignorance is bliss



In the GUI, turn off i/p Scaler as follows:


Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> i/p Scaler -> OFF


----------



## jsmiddleton4

That might turn off the volume control and stuff for the gui at the same time. I'm not sure but I think it does. What you can do is turn off video conversion for the input that the PS3 is using in the source select section. That will also accomplish what you are looking to do.


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13824725
> 
> 
> In the GUI, turn off i/p Scaler as follows:
> 
> 
> Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> i/p Scaler -> OFF




Thanks toneman/jsmiddleton!


I am getting just a bit of lag from my games and hoping this will be the ticket!


----------



## Don't h8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13823763
> 
> 
> Quick question. My PS3 is hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI. I would like to pass the video portion straight through my reciever and past its scaling chip? How the heck do I do that? I looked through the manual and it is not clear at all. Any help would be greatly appreciated. These forums are great, but sometimes ignorance is bliss



pg. 30 of the manual. access the GUI and go to "Manual Setup" and then into "HDMI Setup." Under "HDMI Setup" is "i/p scaler." Turn "i/p scaler" to OFF. Then go to "resolution" in the "HDMI Setup" menu and set it to Auto.



EDIT: toneman and jsmiddleton beat me to it...that's what I get for getting distracted before typing my answer. LOL.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *indianrider* /forum/post/13821654
> 
> 
> No, The US versions is black only and euro version is silver.




correction: in Europe you can choose silver or black


----------



## jsmiddleton4

triple,


I use components for game connections. I do so because of the way my tv works. It assigns "modes" based on input so if I want to leave one input on "Game" mode I have to use seperate inputs. I use the component in for all games, Wii, 360, PS3 when we hook it up. I have left the hdmi stuff to convert but turned off the video conversion for the inputs for the source selected for each game input. The Denon does nothing to those signals.


I want hdmi conversion on as I use it for my sd-dvd player as I output 480i from it and let the Denon's DCDi chipset to the upconverting. Makes my sd-dvd's look pretty good.


One of the nice things about the 3808 is the ability to turn on/off video conversion for each input.


----------



## mgamon

I've hooked my 3808CI up to the internet, and get the radio stations. Seems to work OK. Do any of the internet stations show artitst, song title, etc. type information? Is there something I need to do to set that up, or is it just not available?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgamon* /forum/post/13825215
> 
> 
> I've hooked my 3808CI up to the internet, and get the radio stations. Seems to work OK. Do any of the internet stations show artitst, song title, etc. type information? Is there something I need to do to set that up, or is it just not available?



You will need the latest firmware 1.69 USA or firmware 1.70 European update released April 24th for the 3808 for song title displayed and updated. See firmware tracking thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Some stations broadcast the song title some don't.


----------



## dms15316

how does everyone like it?


I keep seeing people having the same problems over and over, mostly it seems to be networking issues. Not really life or death for me. Some problems I assume are because of a lack of understanding of how things work. (That would be my issue if I buy one.)


Of course some have had bad units. That is to be expected of anything mass produced IMO. I'm also sure that some of them have not actually been defective, since some have replaced them only to still have the same problem. Again, I believe some of that goes back to the lack of understanding.


Anyway, I guess what I'm asking is,


1. Does it seem to be dependable? (Once the wrinkles are ironed out)

2. What about sound quality?

3. Will I be tickled to death I have it?

4. And the most important question of all,

Would you reccomend it to your Mom?










I just want to be sure that I am doing the right thing if I buy one. It's a lot of money to spend on something like this, but I've always wanted a quality receiver once before I croak. Just trying to justify the cost to myself before I jump in.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## captavs

Answers below



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dms15316* /forum/post/13826761
> 
> 
> how does everyone like it?
> 
> 
> I keep seeing people having the same problems over and over, mostly it seems to be networking issues. Not really life or death for me. Some problems I assume are because of a lack of understanding of how things work. (That would be my issue if I buy one.)
> 
> 
> Of course some have had bad units. That is to be expected of anything mass produced IMO. I'm also sure that some of them have not actually been defective, since some have replaced them only to still have the same problem. Again, I believe some of that goes back to the lack of understanding.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm asking is,
> 
> 
> 1. Does it seem to be dependable? (Once the wrinkles are ironed out)
> 
> Answer> Yup
> 
> 
> 2. What about sound quality?
> 
> Answer> Excellent
> 
> 
> 3. Will I be tickled to death I have it?
> 
> Answer> You will have to see for yourself
> 
> 
> 4. And the most important question of all,
> 
> Would you reccomend it to your Mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer> No, to much receiver for Mom
> 
> 
> I just want to be sure that I am doing the right thing if I buy one. It's a lot of money to spend on something like this, but I've always wanted a quality receiver once before I croak. Just trying to justify the cost to myself before I jump in.
> 
> Answer> I owned (and still do) a Denon 3600 for over a decade and didn't croak yet so I bought another Denon 3808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dms15316* /forum/post/13826761
> 
> 
> how does everyone like it?
> 
> 
> I keep seeing people having the same problems over and over, mostly it seems to be networking issues. Not really life or death for me. Some problems I assume are because of a lack of understanding of how things work. (That would be my issue if I buy one.)
> 
> 
> Of course some have had bad units. That is to be expected of anything mass produced IMO. I'm also sure that some of them have not actually been defective, since some have replaced them only to still have the same problem. Again, I believe some of that goes back to the lack of understanding.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I guess what I'm asking is,
> 
> 
> 1. Does it seem to be dependable? (Once the wrinkles are ironed out)
> 
> 2. What about sound quality?
> 
> 3. Will I be tickled to death I have it?
> 
> 4. And the most important question of all,
> 
> Would you reccomend it to your Mom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to be sure that I am doing the right thing if I buy one. It's a lot of money to spend on something like this, but I've always wanted a quality receiver once before I croak. Just trying to justify the cost to myself before I jump in.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



My 3rd Denon and each one was an upgrade. Each was great and i've never had one serviced or had a problem.{except for trying to figure out the manual.







}


----------



## dms15316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/13826861
> 
> 
> My 3rd Denon and each one was an upgrade. Each was great and i've never had one serviced or had a problem.{except for trying to figure out the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> }



Thanks for the replys guys.

This machine will be a whole other world to me. The last one I bought was 15 years ago, a Radio Shack Optimus with Dolby Pro-Logic. Simple to use , no settings or other adjusments. Just plug it in, hook up some speakers and enjoy.


Kind of looking forward to the challenge of the Denon.


----------



## BillW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillW* /forum/post/13809703
> 
> 
> I installed a 3808ci a couple months ago and today got a call that on verizon they get video on all channels but audio only on some channels( we are using component for the video and dig coax for the audio. With the DVD player (using HDMI) he gets video but no audio. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Now I've called Denon and they had me do a reboot which of course lost all the settings, but I did not regain any audio.
> 
> 
> Anyone been thru this of have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Anyone have any tricks to getting a good Denon support rep?


----------



## aaronwt

you can save all of the 3808 settings to restore them later. That's one of the features I really like with the 3808.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dms15316* /forum/post/13827139
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replys guys.
> 
> This machine will be a whole other world to me. The last one I bought was 15 years ago, a Radio Shack Optimus with Dolby Pro-Logic. Simple to use , no settings or other adjusments. Just plug it in, hook up some speakers and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Kind of looking forward to the challenge of the Denon.



I'm with you. This is my first Denon and I'm upgrading from a 10 yr old Sony DA555ES. I almost bought the Onkyo 606 because that would satisfy my "needs"... but the 3808 satisfies all my "needs" and "wants"!


It's being delivered today and as soon as I get my proposal signed off, I'm going home to play with it!


----------



## TripleTapper

Just wanted to thank everybody on here for thier help. I replaced my old but trusty Denon 3300 with a 3808. And I think I finally have all the setting ironed out.


I was getting a bit of lag from my 360/PS3 and wasn't happy with the sound. I ran the Audigy setup and was amazed. The BD movie that I saw blew me away, but when I tested a standard DVD and realized that I was only getting two channel Dolby. I even tried adjusting the speaker levels but to no avail. I finally got fed up and grabbed my PS3 remote and low and behold, a menu came up. In the audio settings I switched from PCM back to Bitstream and my room came alive. My Denon read Dolby Digital and showed my 5.1 setup in the little speaker representation on the front. I find it a bit strange that I have to manually set PCM or Bitstream on the PS3, but I am happy I am getting the sound I was hoping for.


As far as the lag goes, my TV (Samsung LN52A650) supports a game mode just like jsmiddleton but I am going HDMI straight to the reciever. From the reciever I am going to the TV via HDMI and can manually turn on/off gamemode for that input. I turned off the i/p scaler (thanks toneman & don't h8) and hope that will be the fix (haven't tested it out fully yet)


I had no troubles at all setting up the network stuff and am amazed at the Net Radio features and web interface (not the graphics but the functionality) What a great reciever!


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13824782
> 
> 
> That might turn off the volume control and stuff for the gui at the same time. I'm not sure but I think it does. What you can do is turn off video conversion for the input that the PS3 is using in the source select section. That will also accomplish what you are looking to do.



js--were you referring/responding to my post about turning off i/p Scaler? If so, then turning it off does not adversely affect or disable any GUI-related graphics...and doing so definitely does not prevent/disable the volume control from appearing on-screen. I have i/p off and the GUI and volume control display show up on-screen (on the HDMI input) just fine...


The video conversion ("Video Convert") setting is for--among other things--converting analog video signals (e.g., component) to digital so that it can be output via the HDMI out on the 3808. I know this is the case because I have a Wii connected to the 3808 via component, and if I set Video Convert to Off on the Wii source input there is no Wii picture on my plasma when I select the HDMI input--I have to switch to the component input on my display (I also have component cables running from the 3808 to my plasma) in order to view the Wii screen.


I don't know, from a technical aspect, as to what the effect is of turning Video Convert on or off for a source input connected to the 3808 via HDMI (e.g., Blu-ray player) and i/p Scaler is set to Off...anyone know?


----------



## TripleTapper

Toneman,


I turned off i/p scaler last night and watched a PS3 SD and BD movie with no adverse effects.


----------



## BillW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13828505
> 
> 
> you can save all of the 3808 settings to restore them later. That's one of the features I really like with the 3808.




Well it turns out the unit needs to go back to be repaired, even after rebooting, there was no audio out, even FM radio. I loaned them an demo Anthem D2 and amp







. I wonder if I'll get it back. I've lost 3.5 hrs so far, but the Denon tech guy was pretty good I must say. And I don't hold it against Denon, all manufacture's have some units fail.


----------



## jalf

Bugg77:


yes, it's a great machine....lol


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dms15316* /forum/post/13827139
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replys guys.
> 
> This machine will be a whole other world to me. The last one I bought was 15 years ago, a Radio Shack Optimus with Dolby Pro-Logic. Simple to use , no settings or other adjusments. Just plug it in, hook up some speakers and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Kind of looking forward to the challenge of the Denon.



DMS...if the last receiver you owned was the Radio Shack Optimus (a friend of mine still has his), you are going to be in audio/video heaven and won't have to upgrade for years and years with the 3808. This is my 3rd Denon (last was about 6 years old) and I've had my 3808 for over a week now and I am SO happy this is the model I finally purchased. A word of caution, if you update the firmware, follow instructions edxactly and don't be afraid to ask questions here, people in this thread and the corresponding firmware thread for this model are so friendly and helpful it's been fantastic to have these people available. It's like instant tech support from fellow owners and provides a good deal of relief when frustrated. I found setting the unit up very easy, I found the new menu system easy to navigate and I am getting to like the new style remote, once you really study how it works, though I do find myself using the smaller one alot, it's so lightweight and provides most instant functions you need.


Enjoy


----------



## jsmiddleton4

tone...


I get a bit lost with the settings but when I fed the Denon 480i from my dvd player to let the Denon's DCDi chipset to the converting I have to keep video conversion on, IP scaler to "auto" or "1080p" and hdmi a-h,h-h, on. Otherwise I get no picture.


My TV doesn't support 480i.


For my setup having the Denon do the upscaling/upconverting looks best.


----------



## rafal72

When I reboot my PC my links from 3808 under favorite list gets corrupted. Denon shows favorite songs but it can not find tracks on my PC. I suspect it has something to do with WMP and security. Does anyone experience something similar and are there any workarounds? I hate to preset my favorites each time I reboot my PC. And yes I can still access my PC songs by selecting my PC and then song but all the song preset in the past are not accessible.


----------



## dms15316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13828587
> 
> 
> I'm with you. This is my first Denon and I'm upgrading from a 10 yr old Sony DA555ES. I almost bought the Onkyo 606 because that would satisfy my "needs"... but the 3808 satisfies all my "needs" and "wants"!
> 
> 
> It's being delivered today and as soon as I get my proposal signed off, I'm going home to play with it!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13834117
> 
> 
> DMS...if the last receiver you owned was the Radio Shack Optimus (a friend of mine still has his), you are going to be in audio/video heaven and won't have to upgrade for years and years with the 3808. This is my 3rd Denon (last was about 6 years old) and I've had my 3808 for over a week now and I am SO happy this is the model I finally purchased. A word of caution, if you update the firmware, follow instructions edxactly and don't be afraid to ask questions here, people in this thread and the corresponding firmware thread for this model are so friendly and helpful it's been fantastic to have these people available. It's like instant tech support from fellow owners and provides a good deal of relief when frustrated. I found setting the unit up very easy, I found the new menu system easy to navigate and I am getting to like the new style remote, once you really study how it works, though I do find myself using the smaller one alot, it's so lightweight and provides most instant functions you need.
> 
> 
> Enjoy




Bugg77,

I'll be interested to know how it goes.


mntwister,

I still have my Optimus also. Works good. I'm using it out in my shop right now.


I've pretty much decided to get the 3808, and I'm sure I will be asking for advice here at some point. I downloaded the manual a while back to look at and get somewhat familiar with it.


Audio/video heaven huh? I'll hold you to it.


----------



## Lostwarriorram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/13251564
> 
> 
> When watching HD channels I am noticing the Dolby Digital settings are "stuttering" during play. They will cut out and on every couple seconds. I was just watching "Lost" in HD and it started happening so I switched to other HD channels and same thing. Channels not in HD programming seem fine.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this problem?



Does anyone else have the same problem? Its annoying me a lot lately. Is this coz of my Cox explorer 4250 HDC or my 3808CI. Should I call Cox or Denon?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lostwarriorram* /forum/post/13836311
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have the same problem? Its annoying me a lot lately. Is this coz of my Cox explorer 4250 HDC or my 3808CI. Should I call Cox or Denon?



This does not happen to me from FIOS, Comcast or OTA.

Just a continuous audio stream.


----------



## Bugg77

Well my 3808 arrived yesterday and I've hit my first obstacle... my Harmony 890 remote. For whatever reason, I can not get the up/down directional buttons to work, so I can't work my way through the GUI. Has anybody else had problems with this?


I'm in device mode (which is basically the Harmony testing mode) and I can get the menu up and move left/right, but not up/down. The select button works too. I even tried to teach the commands and it succeeded but the commands still aren't registering with the 3808. Any advice?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13836357
> 
> 
> I'm in device mode (which is basically the Harmony testing mode) and I can get the menu up and move left/right, but not up/down. The select button works too. I even tried to teach the commands and it succeeded but the commands still aren't registering with the 3808. Any advice?



- I have the 880 and haven't had any problems with it. What do you have for the various delay settings and repeats?


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13836791
> 
> 
> - I have the 880 and haven't had any problems with it. What do you have for the various delay settings and repeats?



Everything is set up as default. When you set it up with the Harmony did you put it in as an AVR-3808CI?


The strange thing is all the other buttons seem to work fine.


----------



## Lostwarriorram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13836327
> 
> 
> This does not happen to me from FIOS, Comcast or OTA.
> 
> Just a continuous audio stream.



hmm... I am very much confused coz, this never happens to be when I watch / play from PS3, stream internet Radio, USB music or SD channels from same set top box. This just happens only on HD channels.


----------



## dloose

The main (touchscreen) remote that came with my 3808 requires that I push a button several times to get a response - for instance to scroll through Dolby-neo6-neural I have to push the STD button about 12 times. The "real" buttons work fine. Anyone else experience this? The Harmony 880 works great with the 3808 but sometimes I'm extrodinarily lazy and grab a different remote (or the Harmony has walked off again LOL) and hate it when the main remote doesn't work right.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Denon needs to toss their remote and ask URC or Logitech to do a remote for them.


----------



## DMorsch

Hi everyone, just took ownership of a 3808CI and have the same question that's been asked all over the forum -- I can't believe I'm still gonna ask again cuz I simply can't filter the terminology down for my little brain.


For non-huge-bass towers, the settings for 5.1 listening should be:


Sub output set to LFE (not LFE + Main)

All speakers set to SMALL

80 Hz as a starting point (I'll tweak later)


Is that the starting point (before I dive into the Audissey stuff later)?


Towers are Paradigm Studio 60s, and Studio CC / ADPs for the rest. Sub is temporarily a Velodyne VRP-1000 (no flaming please).


Thanks in advance for tolerating the same question again!


Dan


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dan,


When you run Audyssey it doesn't matter what you set your receiver/speakers to. Audyssey ignores that stuff when it runs.


It is after Audyssey runs that we tweak those settings.


----------



## DMorsch

Thanks for the reply. So I take it there isn't a single correct answer to the LEF/LFE+Main and Small/Large settings -- aside from the Audyssey calibration?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13836357
> 
> 
> I'm in device mode (which is basically the Harmony testing mode) and I can get the menu up and move left/right, but not up/down. The select button works too. I even tried to teach the commands and it succeeded but the commands still aren't registering with the 3808. Any advice?



The up/down commands are in the database, I have them setup on my 880 & they work fine in all my activities.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dm....


There is a preferred setting after you run Audyssey. Audyssey may set your speakers to large, etc. So after you run Audyssey, go back and look. It seems that as a general rule setting the LFE to 120, sub output to LFE only, crossovers to 80 hz, is the platform from which to start to see how your system sounds. The explanation as to why is in this thread.


If what you are saying is that there is no single setting that is right for every one, yes that is true. For me I'm at 60hz for fronts, I have 2 8 inch woofers in each speaker, and 80 for my center/surrounds. But still have LFE at 120. I have a 10 inch Klipsch sw. Bass set to LFE only, not lfe+mains.


All I was saying/answering your question is whatever you have the receiver set to when you run Audyssey, Audyssey ignores. So going into Audyssey, which you said you were doing, your settings don't matter.


Its after you run Audyssey you tweak to what sounds best in your setting. Audyssey may nail it, it does a good job, and you may need to do nothing.


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13838649
> 
> 
> Dm....
> 
> 
> There is a preferred setting after you run Audyssey. Audyssey may set your speakers to large, etc. So after you run Audyssey, go back and look. It seems that as a general rule setting the LFE to 120, sub output to LFE only, crossovers to 80 hz, is the platform from which to start to see how your system sounds. The explanation as to why is in this thread.
> 
> 
> If what you are saying is that there is no single setting that is right for every one, yes that is true. For me I'm at 60hz for fronts, I have 2 8 inch woofers in each speaker, and 80 for my center/surrounds. But still have LFE at 120. I have a 10 inch Klipsch sw. Bass set to LFE only, not lfe+mains.
> 
> 
> All I was saying/answering your question is whatever you have the receiver set to when you run Audyssey, Audyssey ignores. So going into Audyssey, which you said you were doing, your settings don't matter.
> 
> 
> Its after you run Audyssey you tweak to what sounds best in your setting. Audyssey may nail it, it does a good job, and you may need to do nothing.



Thanks JSMiddleton, I appreciate the info. Audyssey just ran and set the fronts and center to large, so I'll read thru this thread and try to find some good explanations of the bass management on the Denon and what each setting actually does.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

No problem Dan. We've all been there. The learning curve seems steep but once you get a few Audyssey measurement sessions under your belt, its not all that bad. The Audyssey thread while long is a great source of information.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13838430
> 
> 
> The up/down commands are in the database, I have them setup on my 880 & they work fine in all my activities.



Moose, do they work in device mode? I haven't tried them in an activity yet, but I would think they'd work in device mode too.


----------



## wischr

I am getting a bit frustrated with the GUI and I don't know what I've done to lose it. I have a monitor connection via HDMI to my TV. Works perfectly as I have 3 HDMI sources (HD-DVD player, Bell ExpressVu PVR and PS3) all hooked in and working nicely. Additionally, I have the iPod dock and XM Tuner.


The problem I am experiencing is that ever since I hooked up the PS3 (and that just may be when I noticed it), I no longer get the GUI on-screen, nor the volume control etc. When I go to any of the sources with video, I just get the video itself. When I go to any of the sources without video (say the iPod and XM Tuner) I simply get a big ugly grey screen. I have no idea what the problem is.


I realized at first when I got the receiver that some care had to be taken in which order the components were turned on for HDMI handshaking - usually repowering the receiver would do the trick. The same grey screen I get for the menu is what I sometimes got I couldn't originally see a video source.


Anyone else have this odd problem? I've turned off Pure Direct as per the manual.


----------



## wischr

I feel stupid already on my first post... I actually tried a complete power down (not just standby) and that seemed to restore the GUI. Sorry guys... lame first post.


----------



## metal83

I'm thinking about buying this receiver. My choices were the Onkyo 606 (because of price and features), and the Yamaha 863 and 1800. For some reason i just worry that the Onkyo 606 might not be good enough, and the yamaha's seem to clip BTB and WTW over HDMI.


Is this Denon really worth the money over the lower end models?

Will i have to upgrade its FW when i get it?

This will be my first receiver, to be honest i hardly know anything about audio. Will this receiver be way over my head?

And will this receiver be overkill for someone currently living in an apt?


Any and all of your input will be greatly appreciated, i have been racking my brain trying to pick a receiver. I just want something with a lot of features, somewhat future proof, and something that can last many many years.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13839137
> 
> 
> Moose, do they work in device mode? I haven't tried them in an activity yet, but I would think they'd work in device mode too.



Yes they do.

they work on the rocker button that are around the OK button.


I had to add them to the activities pages myself.


----------



## sean71

Hi guys,

I am new to the avs forum and so far have been blown away with the depth of knowledge found within. My question is that I am going to purchase the 3808ci this week and through all that I have read, there seems to be quite a bit to do to get it going. Now, I am replacing a denon 2802 that I bought about 4yrs ago and although it performed well, I actually don't think I got as much out of it as I could, however that could have been down to mating it with some jbl s310's, which were'nt the best musically. If someone could tell me exactly what I need to do first as like the initial set-up. I have been reading a lot about the firmware upgrade and was wondering if that is essential to top overall performance or can I wait and do it later. If I do need to do the upgrade, I'm wondering how it's going to be possible with my set-up. I only have one computer hooked up to hi-speed and it's not a wireless connection, so how do I do the upgrade if I can't hook up the reciever to a tv screen to see what's going on. Anyway, as you can see, I am confused as hell and I have'nt even gotten the reciever yet. Please help as I need some direction on this.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metal83* /forum/post/13839354
> 
> 
> Is this Denon really worth the money over the lower end models?
> 
> Will i have to upgrade its FW when i get it?
> 
> This will be my first receiver, to be honest i hardly know anything about audio. Will this receiver be way over my head?
> 
> And will this receiver be overkill for someone currently living in an apt?



- I believe that the 3808ci is the lowest model Denon receiver with 4 HDMI inputs. It also has network capability so you can listen to internet radio or music from a server. You can also update firmware, which I think is very important nowadays.


Is it overkill for your apartment? Maybe. What speakers do you currently have?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/13839646
> 
> 
> If someone could tell me exactly what I need to do first as like the initial set-up. I have been reading a lot about the firmware upgrade and was wondering if that is essential to top overall performance or can I wait and do it later.



- You don't have to update the firmware right away, but I would. Right now, the firmware updates have simply fixed bugs here and there. You can also run an update at a later time, but some people have lost their settings.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/13839646
> 
> 
> If I do need to do the upgrade, I'm wondering how it's going to be possible with my set-up. I only have one computer hooked up to hi-speed and it's not a wireless connection, so how do I do the upgrade if I can't hook up the reciever to a tv screen to see what's going on.



- Unplug the network cable from your PC and plug it into the Denon. You can then do a firmware update and connect it back to the PC. You don't need a constant network connection unless you plan on playing internet radio or playing music from your server. My suggestion is to buy a router. That will give you multiple connections. As for the lack of a TV, you can do everything from the front panel display, but a TV would make the setup 100x easier.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

metal,


Yes. Worth every penny. Its the entry into the features on the much higher end Denon's but not at the price points of those Denons. For its price point it simply can't be beat.


----------



## metal83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13840056
> 
> 
> - I believe that the 3808ci is the lowest model Denon receiver with 4 HDMI inputs. It also has network capability so you can listen to internet radio or music from a server. You can also update firmware, which I think is very important nowadays.
> 
> 
> Is it overkill for your apartment? Maybe. What speakers do you currently have?



I currently have Polk RM6880 satellite speakers. But i am planning on getting Polk Monitor 60's (maybe 70's). Or i just drop the idea of getting the Denon, go with the Cheap Onkyo 606 and keep my Polk RM6880. I mean i already know i cant get full use out of whatever i get because i do not own my own house. I have an upstairs neighbor which happens to be my landlord. He's a cool guy but i still dont want to disturb him to much lol. Luckily he's not home a lot.


Another thing i wonder. Would it be pointless to get the 3808 if i end up sticking with the Polk RM6880 set?


----------



## k3fallout

Ok- I have to break down and ask this question because even after searching I've yet to fix my problem. I'm trying to stream music from my pc upstairs to the denon downstairs and so far I can't with no avail. I've tried moving my music files from My Documents to C:\\, putting the saved WMP playlist in multiple places hoping it would be detected somewhere and so far, nothing.


Yes, I've turned on DHCP, and allowed file sharing to the Denon on my pc and added the right folders. FWIW, I have the denon hooked up with an ethernet cable and my pc upstairs is wireless.


----------



## Carcandeck

Good day everyone,


Have a question about how the 3808ci connects to a media server. I have a HP MV2010 media server and when the 3808 is connected to my home network the 3808 discovers the MV2010 on the net and allows me to browse the shared music files on the server but I can not play any of the files. Does WMP need to be present, when I turn on my PC I can stream off the PC with no problems. The store where I bought the unit from advised me that the 3808 will work directly with the MV2010.


----------



## deckerm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13841712
> 
> 
> Ok- I have to break down and ask this question because even after searching I've yet to fix my problem. I'm trying to stream music from my pc upstairs to the denon downstairs and so far I can't with no avail. I've tried moving my music files from My Documents to C:\\, putting the saved WMP playlist in multiple places hoping it would be detected somewhere and so far, nothing.
> 
> 
> Yes, I've turned on DHCP, and allowed file sharing to the Denon on my pc and added the right folders. FWIW, I have the denon hooked up with an ethernet cable and my pc upstairs is wireless.



I gave up on the Microsoft angle and went Media Monkey with ripping to FLAC and syncing to ipod as MP3 (tool does it automatically) with Twonky sitting on a Buffalo NAS server streaming to my 3808. I cannot put in words how much i love having lossless music streamed to my theater room, and now i dont even need my computer on to do it with the NAS server.


----------



## deckerm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carcandeck* /forum/post/13842441
> 
> 
> Good day everyone,
> 
> 
> Have a question about how the 3808ci connects to a media server. I have a HP MV2010 media server and when the 3808 is connected to my home network the 3808 discovers the MV2010 on the net and allows me to browse the shared music files on the server but I can not play any of the files. Does WMP need to be present, when I turn on my PC I can stream off the PC with no problems. The store where I bought the unit from advised me that the 3808 will work directly with the MV2010.



what type of files are they? If they are apple lossless, Denon does not currently support that format.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13841712
> 
> 
> Ok- I have to break down and ask this question because even after searching I've yet to fix my problem. I'm trying to stream music from my pc upstairs to the denon downstairs and so far I can't with no avail. I've tried moving my music files from My Documents to C:\\, putting the saved WMP playlist in multiple places hoping it would be detected somewhere and so far, nothing.
> 
> 
> Yes, I've turned on DHCP, and allowed file sharing to the Denon on my pc and added the right folders. FWIW, I have the denon hooked up with an ethernet cable and my pc upstairs is wireless.



I tried a million things including reinstalling WMP to get it to work with the 3808. My problem ended up being that I had disabled some part of UPnP. Other UPnP apps worked but not WMP. Try this to check your UPnP status http://www.grc.com/unpnp/unpnp.htm


----------



## rec head

I asked this before and have been working on it since but I can't figure it out. I cannot play flacs from a playlist in WMP. I can play MP3s in the playlist and I can play the flacs on my computer but the 3808 doesn't see the flacs. Any ideas?


----------



## Carcandeck

Thanks for the reply,


Audio files on the server are all MP3's no Apple or WMA's


----------



## k3fallout

Mmm. I'm pretty new to FLAC files. Does the song file have to natively be FLAC or can you get some fancy software upconverter of some sort? Sorry for the silly question.



EDIT: Oh yeah the other question. What are you guys using for a Room EQ? Last I saw, it seemed the best idea was to leave it off because it left my speakers lacking bass.


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys...

I maybe having a problem with usb port of my receiver. I am trying to listen music from usb and looks like the usb in front is working but usb port in the back is not recognizing any usb flash drivers.. Can someone please help...Is there a port i need to enable in setup menu...

Note: I am trying to use only one port at time(front port recognizing and plays music.......)

I should say lucky or unlucky..... I bought this receiver on 4/8 and was delivered on 4/11 and today happens to be exact one month according to deliver date and I called the retailer(salesperson spoke to me) and he said that I should contact the manufacture for warranty repairs..... costumers department was closed so I will try to call them again tomorrow and argue or request them for return.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/13844741
> 
> 
> Guys...
> 
> I maybe having a problem with usb port of my receiver. I am trying to listen music from usb and looks like the usb in front is working but usb port in the back is not recognizing any usb flash drivers.. Can someone please help...Is there a port i need to enable in setup menu...
> 
> Note: I am trying to use only one port at time(front port recognizing and plays music.......)



As you may have already discovered by now--on the 3808 only one of the two USB ports can be made active at any one time; you can select which one (front or rear) is to be active via the GUI menu setting. IOW--if the front is designated as active, then the rear is inactive/disabled...and vice-versa.


Or did I misunderstand and you did enable the rear USB port (instead of the front) and it won't recognize any USB devices you've attempted to connect to it?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13844106
> 
> 
> Mmm. I'm pretty new to FLAC files. Does the song file have to natively be FLAC or can you get some fancy software upconverter of some sort? Sorry for the silly question.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah the other question. What are you guys using for a Room EQ? Last I saw, it seemed the best idea was to leave it off because it left my speakers lacking bass.



You can probably convert a file from .WAV to flac and maybe the lossless codecs but to go from a lossy format to a lossless just doesn't make much sense. I know I'm not the only one that has re-ripped his entire cd collection to flac.


As for room EQ I use the Audessy settings. They sound great in my room. EQ is a whatever works scenario for me.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13842795
> 
> 
> I asked this before and have been working on it since but I can't figure it out. I cannot play flacs from a play list in WMP. I can play MP3s in the playlist and I can play the flacs on my computer but the 3808 doesn't see the flacs. Any ideas?



I can successfully play FLACS in a playlist (.m3u file). Here's how I did it. First set up TVersity, see my post here for the details http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13635340 .

I then used Winamp to create a playlist from the flac files that are in the server folder for TVersity. I saved the playlist to the server folder as well. I only tried using Winamp because its my standard for audio playback for the PC, other software should work but I'm not positive. All the software I used was free so anyone can do this with no investment required. What I liked about my solution and the fact that the Denon amp CANNOT play songs from a media server RANDOMLY, was Winamp has the feature to randomize your playlist when you are done adding all the files you want. So I put a bunch of files in the playlist, hit the SORT>Random menu at the bottom of the playlist, checked out the randomness of it, moved some songs around that I wanted to hear first and reorganized some of them so they would play back to back etc, then saved the playlist to the server folder. Go into TVersity and hit the library refresh button. Go to the Denon and set input to NET/USB and select the Tversity server in the Denon, select audio and one of the menus has PLAYLISTS, select it, find the playlist you just created on your PC and hit play. Enjoy your favorite tunes in a somewhat random, somewhat programmed way in glorious lossless audio.


Any questions?


Cheers


----------



## k3fallout

damn, looks like i'll have no luck with that since the majority of my music is .mp3


----------



## jalf

i have my adsl modem in my son's room linked to his desktop. from this modem i have a rj45 cable that connects to a router in my living room. i have my vaio and the denon 3808 connected to this router. all went ok for a few days, but suddenly this connection went stopping now and then (sometimes 2' 12", sometimes more). if i connect the rj45 cable to my vaio the net is ok, if connected to the router it hangs up from time to time..

i'm sorry for my english..

hope someone can help me


thanks


ps: i notice this when i listen to net radio


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/13846946
> 
> 
> damn, looks like i'll have no luck with that since the majority of my music is .mp3



What do you mean by "no luck"? Sorry if I confused you but my solution works for both FLAC and MP3's. You don't have to have the files in FLAC format, it works fine for MP3's as well. In fact I'm streaming both, its just my instructions centered around the FLAC solution as they were trickier to get streaming to the Denon.


If all you want to do is stream MP3's, I believe all you have to do is set WMP for sharing and create a library in WMP. It was working fine for me, I just needed a different solution in order to play FLAC files. The TVersity program is free and I find it easier and more robust to work with than WMP, so you may want to check it out if you have the time.


Scott


----------



## bapenguin

Question - I found 2 extra speakers this weekend and figured I'd hook up 7.1. Problem is, I can't figure out how to utilize it.


So here are my questions


1) Which connection should they be hooked up to? Surround Speakers B or Surround Back?

2) If I have a 5.1 source, how do I use Dolby PrologicX or whatever to utilize all 7 speakers?

3) What should the Amp Assign be on? 7.1?


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bapenguin* /forum/post/13848008
> 
> 
> Question - I found 2 extra speakers this weekend and figured I'd hook up 7.1. Problem is, I can't figure out how to utilize it.
> 
> 
> So here are my questions
> 
> 
> 1) Which connection should they be hooked up to? Surround Speakers B or Surround Back?
> 
> 2) If I have a 5.1 source, how do I use Dolby PrologicX or whatever to utilize all 7 speakers?
> 
> 3) What should the Amp Assign be on? 7.1?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



1) surround back


2) Just turn on IIx while playing the 5.1 track (you have to be playing the track to see this option) in the menu.


3) 7.1


----------



## DMorsch

After running the Audyssey calibration, I've downloaded a couple surround sound demo DVDs and listened to a bunch of popular test scenes. I'm really, really impressed with the timing/level calibration. The sound transition from each of the main 5 channels was soooo much more seamless than my attempts before running Audyssey. The jungle demos with mosquitos flying around, rain-drops, helicopters flying by, etc. had a shocking amount of spatial clarity versus just setting the distance from a tape measure and calibrating channel level by ear and then SPL meter.


Bass management is a whole other issue that I've yet to fully comprehend regarding large/small and LFE/LFE+Main, so I'll add another post for those questions on how Denon handles the settings.


Thanks


----------



## DMorsch

First, if anyone has a link to another thread or post that defines how Denon defines these terms, I appreciate it. I couldn't find it searching this monster thread, and the manual isn't worthy of toilet paper for defining these issues.


1) Speaker *Large* setting -- these channels do the full range regardless of any cross-over settings, correct?


After switching my front L/R and center to Small -- the 3808 is my only amp, hence it's a no brainer for me (and most people in this thread I take it) -- I adjusted the crossovers for the center and towers with a rough guess based on their frequency curves (80 and 60Hz respectively).


2) If I set the sub channel set to LFE (not LFE + Main), am I losing the data below the crossovers in the 5 channels? LFE is ONLY the .1 signal on surround soundtracks, right? If so, then anything below 60Hz intended for the towers is lost if the sound engineer on the film didn't throw that into the LFE .1 channel as well (since the fronts are set to small)?


3) If the sub channel is set to LFE + Main, and the fronts are set to Small, is the "+ Main" portion going to add anything -- or is it only going to add the low-frequencies from those of the 5 channels set to Large? An Onkyo friend said his receiver defined it as "double-bass".


4) If I set the LFE crossover to something relatively high like 120Hz, will the sub *typically* still only work below 80Hz given I'm guessing most soundtracks follow that setpoint? Kind of an aside, I guess.


5) A question for a different section of the forum to be sure: I played some internet radio / dance category music to get some repetitious bass thumping away, and was surprised that the bass was kind of dead from the front wall (where my sub is located) until maybe 13ft back, then there was roughly 10ft of depth where it was hitting hard, then roughly 5ft to the back wall where it was dead again. It's a 25-30ft deep room since the kitchen/dining/living room make an L shape. Is that a standing wave issue, a phase issue, etc? I'm temporarily using a very inexpensive front-firing/rear-ported Velodyne VRP-10 sitting directly under the TV maybe 6-8" from the wall, FWIW. I'm stuck with it for at least a few months before an upgrade.


Fronts are Paradigm Studio 60 towers, center is Studio CC, surrounds are Studio ADPs mounted in the side/rear corners (sides aren't available).


Thanks very much to anyone who wants to explain this stuff to a noob.


Dan


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13847428
> 
> 
> i have my adsl modem in my son's room linked to his desktop. from this modem i have a rj45 cable that connects to a router in my living room. i have my vaio and the denon 3808 connected to this router. all went ok for a few days, but suddenly this connection went stopping now and then (sometimes 2' 12", sometimes more). if i connect the rj45 cable to my vaio the net is ok, if connected to the router it hangs up from time to time..
> 
> i'm sorry for my english..
> 
> hope someone can help me
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> ps: i notice this when i listen to net radio



Sorry if I'm speaking the obvious, but it would seem that the issue may be w/ your router; did you power-cycle the router (and even the 3808--use the smaller power button to power-cycle it) to see if that resolves the issue? Also, you didn't mention what model router you're using but see if there is a UPnP-related setting in the router configuration (refer to the router manual for instructions on how to access it); if so, then see if it's disabled...if it's not disabled/off, then disable it and see if that makes things better.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMorsch* /forum/post/13849947
> 
> 
> First, if anyone has a link to another thread or post that defines how Denon defines these terms, I appreciate it. I couldn't find it searching this monster thread, and the manual isn't worthy of toilet paper for defining these issues.
> 
> 
> 1) Speaker *Large* setting -- these channels do the full range regardless of any cross-over settings, correct?
> 
> 
> After switching my front L/R and center to Small -- the 3808 is my only amp, hence it's a no brainer for me (and most people in this thread I take it) -- I adjusted the crossovers for the center and towers with a rough guess based on their frequency curves (80 and 60Hz respectively).
> 
> 
> 2) If I set the sub channel set to LFE (not LFE + Main), am I losing the data below the crossovers in the 5 channels? LFE is ONLY the .1 signal on surround soundtracks, right? If so, then anything below 60Hz intended for the towers is lost if the sound engineer on the film didn't throw that into the LFE .1 channel as well (since the fronts are set to small)?
> 
> 
> 3) If the sub channel is set to LFE + Main, and the fronts are set to Small, is the "+ Main" portion going to add anything -- or is it only going to add the low-frequencies from those of the 5 channels set to Large? An Onkyo friend said his receiver defined it as "double-bass".
> 
> 
> 4) If I set the LFE crossover to something relatively high like 120Hz, will the sub *typically* still only work below 80Hz given I'm guessing most soundtracks follow that setpoint? Kind of an aside, I guess.
> 
> 
> 5) A question for a different section of the forum to be sure: I played some internet radio / dance category music to get some repetitious bass thumping away, and was surprised that the bass was kind of dead from the front wall (where my sub is located) until maybe 13ft back, then there was roughly 10ft of depth where it was hitting hard, then roughly 5ft to the back wall where it was dead again. It's a 25-30ft deep room since the kitchen/dining/living room make an L shape. Is that a standing wave issue, a phase issue, etc? I'm temporarily using a very inexpensive front-firing/rear-ported Velodyne VRP-10 sitting directly under the TV maybe 6-8" from the wall, FWIW. I'm stuck with it for at least a few months before an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Fronts are Paradigm Studio 60 towers, center is Studio CC, surrounds are Studio ADPs mounted in the side/rear corners (sides aren't available).
> 
> 
> Thanks very much to anyone who wants to explain this stuff to a noob.
> 
> 
> Dan



1. Yes, Large speakers get the full range, except for maybe the LFE channel, which I believe goes directly to the sub if you've got one.


2. If you set the sub to LFE, it will get LFE plus frequencies below the crossover level for your small speakers.


3. LFE+Main will not add anything if all your speakers are set to small. If you have some of your speakers set to large, then BOTH the large speakers and the subwoofer will get frequencies below the set crossover, thus the "double bass".


4. The LFE level most people say should be set to 120Hz. If you set it to 80Hz, for example, you will LOSE anything in the LFE channel (and only this channel) that is above 80Hz. Since the specifications for LFE mandate that it does not contain anything above 120Hz, that is the best setting.


5. I believe that is a 'null' situation, which I have in my room as well. I got around this by using the LFE+main setting, setting my front speakers to large, and setting their crossover at 60Hz. This took care of my null, which only occurred at 50 & 60 Hz, as those frequencies are now sent to my front mains as well as to the sub. I think your Paradigms can get down pretty low, so you could probably do this without difficulty.


I'm pretty sure the above is accurate, but someone will no doubt correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## DMorsch

jalf, make sure you're doing what your ISP has asked regarding PPPoE. most DSL services used to require that you have the username/password and maybe the service name in your router configuration. i'm not sure if that's the case with yours, but intermittent drop-outs is a symptom of not setting that up.


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/13850483
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, Large speakers get the full range, except for maybe the LFE channel, which I believe goes directly to the sub if you've got one.
> 
> 
> 2. If you set the sub to LFE, it will get LFE plus frequencies below the crossover level for your small speakers.
> 
> 
> 3. LFE+Main will not add anything if all your speakers are set to small. If you have some of your speakers set to large, then BOTH the large speakers and the subwoofer will get frequencies below the set crossover, thus the "double bass".
> 
> 
> 4. The LFE level most people say should be set to 120Hz. If you set it to 80Hz, for example, you will LOSE anything in the LFE channel (and only this channel) that is above 80Hz. Since the specifications for LFE mandate that it does not contain anything above 120Hz, that is the best setting.
> 
> 
> 5. I believe that is a 'null' situation, which I have in my room as well. I got around this by using the LFE+main setting, setting my front speakers to large, and setting their crossover at 60Hz. This took care of my null, which only occurred at 50 & 60 Hz, as those frequencies are now sent to my front mains as well as to the sub. I think your Paradigms can get down pretty low, so you could probably do this without difficulty.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the above is accurate, but someone will no doubt correct me if I'm wrong



Thanks for the info. That answers all of my "how it works" questions -- glad to hear your #2 answer, now I just need to tweak for a dozen or so hours.


----------



## beachboy779




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMorsch* /forum/post/13849813
> 
> 
> After running the Audyssey calibration, I've downloaded a couple surround sound demo DVDs and listened to a bunch of popular test scenes. I'm really, really impressed with the timing/level calibration. The sound transition from each of the main 5 channels was soooo much more seamless than my attempts before running Audyssey. The jungle demos with mosquitos flying around, rain-drops, helicopters flying by, etc. had a shocking amount of spatial clarity versus just setting the distance from a tape measure and calibrating channel level by ear and then SPL meter.
> 
> 
> Bass management is a whole other issue that I've yet to fully comprehend regarding large/small and LFE/LFE+Main, so I'll add another post for those questions on how Denon handles the settings.
> 
> 
> Thanks



what demo dvd's did you use ?

and where di you obtain them ?


thanks


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachboy779* /forum/post/13850717
> 
> 
> what demo dvd's did you use ?
> 
> and where di you obtain them ?
> 
> 
> thanks



i searched the web for "DTS Dolby THX demo torrent" or something along those lines and downloaded / burned them. i'm at the office now so i can't verify file names but you should be able to find a couple. they're really big files, of course, so it takes a few hours to download.


hope that helps


----------



## Nurn

Rec Head, I had the same problem with FLAC. Even after I installed the codec, and got WMP to play FLAC on my computer, it didn't work when streaming through the Denon. I eventually decided to install TVersity on my PC, and use TVersity for all my FLAC's, and WMP for all my MP3's.


----------



## DMorsch

Has anyone compared the sound quality streaming network MP3s (having the 3808 do the decoding/decompression) versus using a DVD player / CD player that's MP3-capable and playing the same file(s) conventionally?


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok looking for a little help. I recently upgraded my Speakers to Monitor Audio GS10's and subwoofer to Epik Caliber







. I set it all up and to make a long story short I ran the Audyssey and came up with this: Distance; front L-6.5ft,front R-6.6ft,center-6.3ft and sub-7.8ft.....Levels; front L & R- +7.0,center- +5.0 and sub- -12.0.......Crossover;center- 40HZ and Surround- 40HZ. My fronts were set at large and the center and surrounds to small.

Ok a little info: The sub is hooked up thru the 3808's sub out to the LFE input on the sub(not left or right line level inputs). The sub settings are set: phase at 180 degrees, volume is around 1-2 o'clock, freq is at all the way over(150 degree). My left and right front are bi-wired.

Now before I used the Audyssey I tried fooling around with the sub and got it to the best placed it sounded the best. I was told that if I used the LFE input on the sub I did not need to worry about the freq knob and was told just to place it all the way over(150 degree).

The sub is alot lower than it did before I used Audyssey but everything else sounds good.

I'm trying to find out some questions: Why isn't the distance & levels for the surrounds not displayed after using Audyssey? Is it suppose to? The crossovers at 40HZ for center & surrounds? Why not the fronts shown? I always thought it should be 80HZ?

My 1st concern is the sub,it sounds really low and not the same thump it had before.

Should I lower the volume on the sub and reuse Audyssey? Just turn up the sub volume to where I like it? Before we used the Audyssey I think the sub level was at -3.0.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jalf

Toneman and DMorsch: thank you very much for your help! i was able to fix the problem with my ISP.


thanks again


great forum...










jalf


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13851539
> 
> 
> Why isn't the distance & levels for the surrounds not displayed after using Audyssey? Is it suppose to?



I can answer the easy one: It's on the next page. Cursor down when you're on the screen showing the other distances. I just did the same thing.


----------



## rch6776

I have a simple question and I can't seem to find the answer anywhere. Forgive my ignorance......I am trying to set up a 5.1 system and there is not a 5.1 setting for the amp assign. ...... how should I set that up? 2 channel?.......


----------



## tebling

Apologies if this has already been asked, but I couldn't find an answer by searching (doh!).


Assuming all my video inputs are analog, does the 3808 output over component and HDMI (upconverted) simultaneously?


I have a TV for daytime viewing and a projector for low light level viewing and would like to leave them both hooked up simultaneously without resorting to switchboxes if possible.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beachboy779* /forum/post/13850717
> 
> 
> what demo dvd's did you use ?
> 
> and where di you obtain them ?
> 
> 
> thanks



Look for the "HT Demo Disc" thread here on AVS

Or you can look at http://www.sr.se/cgi-bin/mall/artike...Artikel=740607 


Or you can buy some from http://www.aixrecords.com/catalog/sampler3.html


----------



## hpx

I've searched for this, but either I've lost my touch or no one's asked. Is it possible to disable the OSD on select inputs? I like adjusting sound on DVDs on occasion, and would prefer if the big volume display did not show up. Is it at all possible to prevent the OSD from displaying?


thank you for any guidance. So far, great amp!


----------



## pierrebnh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13851539
> 
> 
> Ok looking for a little help. I recently upgraded my Speakers to Monitor Audio GS10's and subwoofer to Epik Caliber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I set it all up and to make a long story short I ran the Audyssey and came up with this: Distance; front L-6.5ft,front R-6.6ft,center-6.3ft and sub-7.8ft.....Levels; front L & R- +7.0,center- +5.0 and sub- -12.0.......Crossover;center- 40HZ and Surround- 40HZ. My fronts were set at large and the center and surrounds to small.
> 
> Ok a little info: The sub is hooked up thru the 3808's sub out to the LFE input on the sub(not left or right line level inputs). The sub settings are set: phase at 180 degrees, volume is around 1-2 o'clock, freq is at all the way over(150 degree). My left and right front are bi-wired.
> 
> Now before I used the Audyssey I tried fooling around with the sub and got it to the best placed it sounded the best. I was told that if I used the LFE input on the sub I did not need to worry about the freq knob and was told just to place it all the way over(150 degree).
> 
> The sub is alot lower than it did before I used Audyssey but everything else sounds good.
> 
> I'm trying to find out some questions: Why isn't the distance & levels for the surrounds not displayed after using Audyssey? Is it suppose to? The crossovers at 40HZ for center & surrounds? Why not the fronts shown? I always thought it should be 80HZ?
> 
> My 1st concern is the sub,it sounds really low and not the same thump it had before.
> 
> Should I lower the volume on the sub and reuse Audyssey? Just turn up the sub volume to where I like it? Before we used the Audyssey I think the sub level was at -3.0.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 read this


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/13850483
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, Large speakers get the full range, except for maybe the LFE channel, which I believe goes directly to the sub if you've got one.
> ...and if you're not using a sub? All five of my speakers go down to 20Hz so (at this stage) I've not bothered with a sub (and seriously don't think I ever will). Does the cross over setting matter or is it ignored when not using a sub?
> 
> 2. If you set the sub to LFE, it will get LFE plus frequencies below the crossover level for your small speakers.
> 
> 
> 3. LFE+Main will not add anything if all your speakers are set to small. If you have some of your speakers set to large, then BOTH the large speakers and the subwoofer will get frequencies below the set crossover, thus the "double bass".
> 
> 
> 4. The LFE level most people say should be set to 120Hz. If you set it to 80Hz, for example, you will LOSE anything in the LFE channel (and only this channel) that is above 80Hz. Since the specifications for LFE mandate that it does not contain anything above 120Hz, that is the best setting.


Again, are points 2 - 4 applicable to those not using a sub?

cheers

blairy


----------



## sean71

Does anyone know where I can buy the 3808 for less than retail and still get the manufacture's warranty or is that impossible?


----------



## beachboy779




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMorsch* /forum/post/13850807
> 
> 
> i searched the web for "DTS Dolby THX demo torrent" or something along those lines and downloaded / burned them. i'm at the office now so i can't verify file names but you should be able to find a couple. they're really big files, of course, so it takes a few hours to download.
> 
> 
> hope that helps



thanks for the help DMorsch - quick google search turned up many hits

Ill give them a try


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/13855202
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the 3808 for less than retail and still get the manufacture's warranty or is that impossible?



CALL 6th Ave Electronics, and mention this thread.


Confirm that they are an authorized internet dealer for Denon on the Denon website; you can look for other authorized web retailers there, too. Call them all, and attempt to price match.


If you want 'support' (and convenience) from a local brick and mortar shop, though, you should pay the extra; the local dealer may come down in price, but not that much. It may be worth it to you.


----------



## aaronwt

You can use a 12% off coupon at Bestbuy and get it for less than retail.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/13839530
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
> 
> they work on the rocker button that are around the OK button.
> 
> 
> I had to add them to the activities pages myself.



Well it took a call to Logitech, but I got it figured out... my version of the software for the 890 Pro is different than what I had with the 880. The problem was that in device mode, I couldn't find the screen to map the buttons. Once I got into that screen I was able to see that nearly every hard button was set up to control the tuner. It was an easy fix once I found that dang screen!


Now I can install my last two speakers, update the firmware, and run the setup. I can't wait!


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/13855193
> 
> Again, are points 2 - 4 applicable to those not using a sub?
> 
> cheers
> 
> blairy



Sorry, I'm not sure on this one whether the LFE channel is lost or mixed into the large mains.


EDIT: There was one post on the "Audyssey" thread implying that the LFE is sent to large mains IF subwoofer is set to "No". You might search in that thread for more info.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tebling* /forum/post/13852689
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has already been asked, but I couldn't find an answer by searching (doh!).
> 
> 
> Assuming all my video inputs are analog, does the 3808 output over component and HDMI (upconverted) simultaneously?
> 
> 
> I have a TV for daytime viewing and a projector for low light level viewing and would like to leave them both hooked up simultaneously without resorting to switchboxes if possible.



Yes, as long as you have the "Video Convert" set to "ON" for your analog input source(s) in the 3808 GUI setup menu.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpx* /forum/post/13854374
> 
> 
> I've searched for this, but either I've lost my touch or no one's asked. Is it possible to disable the OSD on select inputs? I like adjusting sound on DVDs on occasion, and would prefer if the big volume display did not show up. Is it at all possible to prevent the OSD from displaying?
> 
> 
> thank you for any guidance. So far, great amp!



In the GUI, turn off Master Volume display:


Manual Setup -> GUI -> Master Volume -> OFF


It is not possible to disable OSD on select inputs--it's either on or off for all inputs.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/13855664
> 
> 
> CALL 6th Ave Electronics, and mention this thread.
> 
> 
> Confirm that they are an authorized internet dealer for Denon on the Denon website; you can look for other authorized web retailers there, too. Call them all, and attempt to price match.
> 
> 
> If you want 'support' (and convenience) from a local brick and mortar shop, though, you should pay the extra; the local dealer may come down in price, but not that much. It may be worth it to you.



Yes I agree with this. We were able to get a local store to come within $175 of 6th ave's price.We didn't expect them to price match but if they came close would be good. For $175 it was worth it for the piece of mind and less hassel.

If they didnt go that low, we would have bought it from 6th ave.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/13856685
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure on this one whether the LFE channel is lost or mixed into the large mains.
> 
> 
> EDIT: There was one post on the "Audyssey" thread implying that the LFE is sent to large mains IF subwoofer is set to "No". You might search in that thread for more info.



LFE is sent to the front L/R speakers if you have no sub.


If the setting is still there for LFE crossover after you have set it to no sub, make sure its set to 120.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/13856685
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not sure on this one whether the LFE channel is lost or mixed into the large mains.
> 
> 
> EDIT: There was one post on the "Audyssey" thread implying that the LFE is sent to large mains IF subwoofer is set to "No". You might search in that thread for more info.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13859788
> 
> 
> LFE is sent to the front L/R speakers if you have no sub.
> 
> 
> If the setting is still there for LFE crossover after you have set it to no sub, make sure its set to 120.



Thanks guys and yes I will read that Audyssey thread too.


blairy


----------



## beachboy779

I know this sounds trivial but I cant get my settings for zone 2 to be saved.

I just got zone 2 setup and working and am able to play either the tuner or the satellite ( I have my xmradio plugged into that input) - everything works fine .

However when I shut off the power to zone 2 the input setting reverts to phono (the shipping default) . It looks like the last volume seeting was saved but not the input setting

My main zone settings are saved fine - whatever was set last is what it uses on power up .

I was also able to get zone 3 to save the input setting that I set it to - dont ask me what I did - it no longer comes up with the default phono setting


Can someone show me the error of my ways ?


thanks


----------



## bapenguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13848888
> 
> 
> 1) surround back
> 
> 
> 2) Just turn on IIx while playing the 5.1 track (you have to be playing the track to see this option) in the menu.
> 
> 
> 3) 7.1



Thanks, worked like a charm.


----------



## RedCell99

Hey gang!


Just purchased my 3808CI "after" returning the Bose 48 Lifestyle system. Did not like the Bose for too many reasons to discuss (had it 2 days).


I saw the light and here I am. I'm learning the 3808 as we speak but I have a few questions.


1) I'll keep playing with the Audessey (sp?) but the sound has yet to meet the effect of the bose. I know it's me but if there are any suggestions, I'm all ears (kept the Mariage Nanosats under a 5.1 system...lacking bass now and not hearing the sounds behind me...R/R about 2 feet away directly behind me and L/R about 6 feet away directly to left. Everything else {incl sub} about 9 feet away).


2) Can I get the 3808 to show 480I as it now shows 480P on my analog channels. Reasons being, 480I looks better than the 480P for those few occasions when I do watch. If I can change some formats, how would you suggest I go about it?


Thanks to all and so far so good (not to mention some serious $$$ saved over the Bose Lifestyle...about $3K-no joke).


Red Cell.


(Using now HDMI from Cable box to Denon and then another HDMI to the TV)


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pierrebnh* /forum/post/13854456
> 
> read this



Thanks I will check there


----------



## sean71

I've looked everywhere online to find a better deal but all of the authorized dealers are selling it for retail. Does anyone think that I should go with an unauthorized dealer and hope I get a rock solid unit or just buy it from a local b&m store. I really don't want to have to pay for all of the extra stuff from the store i.e. taxes,extended warranty. I was really just trying to go the least expensive from the best place but after reading this forum and some of the issues, I'm not so sure. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## cybrsage

Do not do unauthorized. You have no idea where it has been, what has been done to it, and no warranty if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/13863380
> 
> 
> I've looked everywhere online to find a better deal but all of the authorized dealers are selling it for retail. Does anyone think that I should go with an unauthorized dealer and hope I get a rock solid unit or just buy it from a local b&m store. I really don't want to have to pay for all of the extra stuff from the store i.e. taxes,extended warranty. I was really just trying to go the least expensive from the best place but after reading this forum and some of the issues, I'm not so sure. Please advise. Thanks



The marketing agreements with the manufacturers prohibit them from advertising lower prices. Discounts seem to be running 30-35%. Just call several of them.


Good luck.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/13863380
> 
> 
> I've looked everywhere online to find a better deal but all of the authorized dealers are selling it for retail. Does anyone think that I should go with an unauthorized dealer and hope I get a rock solid unit or just buy it from a local b&m store. I really don't want to have to pay for all of the extra stuff from the store i.e. taxes,extended warranty. I was really just trying to go the least expensive from the best place but after reading this forum and some of the issues, I'm not so sure. Please advise. Thanks



I second what Iamhoosier said... you have to call the authorized internet dealers. I bought from 6ave.com for around 30% off.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metal83* /forum/post/13839354
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this receiver. My choices were the Onkyo 606 (because of price and features), and the Yamaha 863 and 1800. For some reason i just worry that the Onkyo 606 might not be good enough, and the yamaha's seem to clip BTB and WTW over HDMI.
> 
> 
> Is this Denon really worth the money over the lower end models?
> 
> Will i have to upgrade its FW when i get it?
> 
> This will be my first receiver, to be honest i hardly know anything about audio. Will this receiver be way over my head?
> 
> And will this receiver be overkill for someone currently living in an apt?
> 
> 
> Any and all of your input will be greatly appreciated, i have been racking my brain trying to pick a receiver. I just want something with a lot of features, somewhat future proof, and something that can last many many years.




I picked the Denon over the lower priced Onkyo models because I have had three denons and they are always solid. I trust them. I've heard bad things about "popping" and heat issues with the Onkyo but they definately are a nice price for the feature set. I'm VERY happy with my 3808ci though.


It won't be overkill for your apt because you can always keep the volume down low. If you move you will have a nice AVR to turn up if you can.


It is pretty complicated as far as recievers go but I found the learning fun and it's great to have such an advanced AVR imho. Once you get it, you get it.


It updates FW with ethernet port and will be a great AVR for many years for sure.


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13864559
> 
> 
> I picked the Denon over the lower priced Onkyo models because I have had three denons and they are always solid. I trust them. I've heard bad things about "popping" and heat issues with the Onkyo but they definately are a nice price for the feature set. I'm VERY happy with my 3808ci though.
> 
> 
> It won't be overkill for your apt because you can always keep the volume down low. If you move you will have a nice AVR to turn up if you can.
> 
> 
> It is pretty complicated as far as recievers go but I found the learning fun and it's great to have such an advanced AVR imho. Once you get it, you get it.
> 
> 
> It updates FW with ethernet port and will be a great AVR for many years for sure.



I've been looking at both Onkyo and Denon also. My reasons for eliminating Onkyo are the same as yours with the exception I've never owned one before, plus the following:


1. The firmware update is much more difficult IMHO.


2. Too many horror stories on customer service. Granted, most times we never have to deal with them, but when you do, you want them to be there at least to some level. These are electronic devices, and if the service centers can't get parts from the manufacturer, you might be out of service for an extended period of time. I haven't heard anyone rave about any manufacturers customer service, but Onkyo appears to be at the bottome of the list.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13867568
> 
> 
> When did 6th ave start selling them for that price? That is a good price.



If you guys paid for the AVS membership you would have access to the "hidden deals thread" and seen the 6ave deal months ago. Ive saved at least 10X what the membership cost. (30% off the 5308ci).


AVS also offers incredible deals... give them a call.


----------



## dmharper

I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmharper* /forum/post/13868581
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?




I use a 7.1 setup with polk RTi speakers from Crutchfield-Im pleased with the performance so far.


----------



## scarey1999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmharper* /forum/post/13868581
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?



Once my order arrives from 6th Ave, I'll be using:


Def Tech Pro Center 1000

(2) Def Tech Pro Mon 1000 - fronts

(2) Def Tech Pro Mon 800 - rear surround

Velodyne DLS-3750R


Should sound pretty nice in my 16x14 theatre room. Anyone else have the same configuration?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmharper* /forum/post/13868581
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?



I use the Klipsch Reference series 82's with mine. They sound great to me and don't look half bad either.


You're just going to have to get out there and listen to what's out there. I'm sure everyone here uses different speakers and to everyone, they sound great. It's your tastes you have to find out. So get out there and start listening to some demo setups. Good luck.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/13868632
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with them after getting my unit for $XXX shipped, "unfreakinbelievable" plus the guy who sold it to me (richard x8612) told me about the extended warranty which was an additional three yrs.



- I know you're excited about your deal, but you can't discuss prices other than MSRP on this site.


----------



## yngdiego

I've experienced *MAJOR* problems with my 3808CI trying to decode DTS-HD Master 7.1 titles, namely the Orphanage and Golden Compass. I have a BD30 player and bitstream via HDMI to my 3808 which has the latest firmware.


On both titles the channel levels are *extremely high*. Generally I listen at -8, and I have to turn it down to -35 or it would blow my speakers. Even at -35 the rear surround levels way over power the LRC channels.


I have a 5.1 speaker setup. I also hear a lot of static, like the channels are being over driven.


Ideas? Known issue?


----------



## Snausy

I'm using 7.1 with:


2 MBQuart Q1002 fronts

MBQuart "CTR" center channel

4 MBQuart "Balcony" side and back channels


Not many people have MBQuart(from across the pond) and I got mine BEFORE Rockford fosgate bought the company so they are VERY high quality. I thought about upgrading a few times and looked at many high end speakers but in the end my Quarts were so good that I couldn't justify spending thousands more on new speakers. To upgrade from the Quarts you'd literally have to spend 5k imho.


The balcony speakers are white and look great, virtually dissappearing when mounted on the white walls with white cables. People don't even see them at first but the sounds sure is there. Then they start looking around and see them.


very happy...the 3808ci sounds WAY WAY better than my old Denon AVR 3300 through the same speakers. It's not even close. I can actually hear the dialogue perfectly now through the center. Before I had to turn the center way up and it seemed very unbalanced.


Love Audyssey, it works so well.


Sorry that this post won't help you find new speakers like mine but MBQuart bought back the company and is once again making very nice speakers. Rockford Fosgate really dropped the ball on build quality apparently. I have a pair of Alexxa B-One bookshelves that I bought a month ago and they are excellent.


If you want some great new speakers that don't cost too much go check out Aperion. http://www.aperionaudio.com/home.aspx 


People seem to really love them and they let you try them out for free for 30 days. I have my eye on some Aperion 6 series speakers for my new HT upstairs but "management" hasn't given me the go-ahead yet. Apparently they rival the sound of speakers 2-3x the price. Axiom would be another possiblity for low cost high end speakers. It's all subjective though and up to your personal ears/tastes in the end.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmharper* /forum/post/13868581
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?



Mains: Paradigm Reference Esprits (bipolar)

Center: Paradigm Reference CC-450

Rears: Atlantic Technology 454 SR THX Ultra

Sub: Velodyne ULD-15II


I couldn't be happier. After running Audyssey everything blended with incredible soundstaging. If you take your time calibrating with Audyssey it will give you great results.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13870997
> 
> 
> I've experienced *MAJOR* problems with my 3808CI trying to decode DTS-HD Master 7.1 titles, namely the Orphanage and Golden Compass. I have a BD30 player and bitstream via HDMI to my 3808 which has the latest firmware.On both titles the channel levels are *extremely high*. Generally I listen at -8, and I have to turn it down to -35 or it would blow my speakers. Even at -35 the rear surround levels way over power the LRC channels. I have a 5.1 speaker setup. I also hear a lot of static, like the channels are being over driven. Ideas? Known issue?



This is a known issue. I too had trouble with those same titles from New Line. Pans Labyrinth on the other hand plays fine. You can set your Denon up for 7.1, even though you may not have back speakers the titles will than play fine. This is what I did, I only run 5.1 though so I assigned my amp from Zone 2 to 7.1 and than went in to the speaker configuration menu and turned on the back speakers. The Orpanage & Golden Compass played fine. I believe there is a thread around here addressing the issue and the work around I described.


----------



## Kysersose

Please keep the pricing and where to buy off the forum.


Thanks,


Kyser


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kysersose* /forum/post/13872216
> 
> 
> Please keep the pricing and where to buy off the forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Kyser



Or at least keep it generic, such as "great deal can be had from AVS sponsor XYZ, click the link at the top of the page".


That way, AVSForum gets the click throughs and the sponsors get the business. We get great pricing, so everyone wins. I have also received better service from the forum sponsors when they know I am part of this forum. They want to take care of us.


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13868067
> 
> 
> If you guys paid for the AVS membership you would have access to the "hidden deals thread" and seen the 6ave deal months ago. Ive saved at least 10X what the membership cost. (30% off the 5308ci).
> 
> 
> AVS also offers incredible deals... give them a call.



I am far from being a computer geek or a surfing geek but I just went to the home page and did a cursory "look around" for anything about a special membership and did not see it. Is it hidden? I'm not saying that it is not there, but it is not apparent to me. I don't want to be a freeloader.


----------



## FF2Skip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13871066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very happy...the 3808ci sounds WAY WAY better than my old Denon AVR 3300 through the same speakers. It's not even close. I can actually hear the dialogue perfectly now through the center. Before I had to turn the center way up and it seemed very unbalanced.



I've read this several times throughout the thread. I looked at receivers just before Christmas, but then put a purchase on hold. I'm looking again to replace my 3300, a faithful employee over the past 6-7 yrs(honestly do not remember when I purchased it). Should I pull the trigger this weekend, I'll be scouring the thread once again for tweaks.


Thanks to everyone for patiently answering some of the repetitive questions. :thumbup:


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kysersose* /forum/post/13872216
> 
> 
> Please keep the pricing and where to buy off the forum.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Kyser



Sorry about my post about pricing (which I think was removed). I saw someone who had only so much money and was trying to help him find a price like I got..I didn't realize I wasn't allowed to discuss pricing.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13873487
> 
> 
> Sorry about my post about pricing (which I think was removed). I saw someone who had only so much money and was trying to help him find a price like I got..I didn't realize I wasn't allowed to discuss pricing.



I've been guilty of it as well... I will now send a PM to the person so they know who to call.


It's a bit frustrating that many of the best prices aren't advertised on the website and that you have to know to call them.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/12370176
> 
> 
> i have a harmony, and i'd like a direct way to toggle MANUAL SETUP -> HDMI SETUP -> ASPECT [FULL/NORMAL].
> 
> 
> i've gone through everything that seems remotely applicable in the harmony configuration preselects with no dice.
> 
> 
> i also tried learning the code from my denon remote, but as expected it only sends an ENTER to the menu system.
> 
> 
> there is a method in harmony programming to execute a series of commands, but menu position it looks like i can only navigate by UP/DOWN/LEFT/RIGHT and my position will be relative. if i'm always in the same place it will work, but as soon as i walk the menu manually the command sequence should break.
> 
> 
> does anybody know of a discrete code for a toggle or individual FULL/NORMAL aspect commands?



Hey, I just got the 3808. How did you get your Harmony to toggle "up/down" just like in the "Menu" screen? My Harmony will only permit me to go "L-R" and Vis-Versa.

Red Cell.


----------



## DMorsch

I threw a price out there, too. Sorry about that -- noob mistake. Won't happen again.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/13873715
> 
> 
> Hey, I just got the 3808. How did you get your Harmony to toggle "up/down" just like in the "Menu" screen? My Harmony will only permit me to go "L-R" and Vis-Versa.
> 
> Red Cell.



Since I went through the same thing this week, I'll happily help you out here. In the Harmony program, select the 3808 in the devices menu and then choose the "customize buttons behavior" option. I'm not sure of the exact wording of that option, but you'll find it. Once you get into that menu, you'll need to reassign all of the device buttons to the correct commands.


For some reason, the default button mapping has every up/down command mapped to changing the tuner channel. It is really dumb but at least we can change it.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iamhoosier* /forum/post/13872394
> 
> 
> I am far from being a computer geek or a surfing geek but I just went to the home page and did a cursory "look around" for anything about a special membership and did not see it. Is it hidden? I'm not saying that it is not there, but it is not apparent to me. I don't want to be a freeloader.



Click on one of the threads that says private or members only. It should give you a link to how to be a paid member. (I agree that its not very easy to find)


----------



## darita

What is meant by "RF Remote Ready", on the feature list?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmharper* /forum/post/13868581
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?



We just upgraded our speaker system:

Monitor Audio GS10's for fronts and rears the the matching GSLCR. To got with that we went with a Epik Caliber! We auditioned many speakers and Monitor Audio was just hands down the best for the price. Did we hear better speakers,yes but we would have to at least double our budget and the difference was not that big. Just our two cents










Here is a pic of our modest set up:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2487898532
​


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Did anyone read the "round-up"article in June issue of Home Theater Magazine regarding six different AVR's one being the 3808? What was your take on it? I'm wondering if any of "fails" affect me? I have Mit's 57732 DLP/1080P,Toshiba's A35, Dish's VIP722 HD receiver and XBOX 360 Elite. All three are going thru the 3808 with HDMI then to the Mit's. Should I have them all just bypass? What the correct setting?


ps I did the FW update when I 1st bought the receiver back in November, has there been a new update since? If so,should I update again?


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13874006
> 
> 
> Click on one of the threads that says private or members only. It should give you a link to how to be a paid member. (I agree that its not very easy to find)



nt


----------



## darita

Didn't see the HTM article. Exactly how did the 3808 do, when compared to what?


----------



## cducati

Does anyone mave them?

In the manual it lists TV/DVD combos and TV/DVD/VCR and a ton of VCRs but I can't find codes for Sony DVD players in order to program the remote to operate my dvd player.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darita* /forum/post/13874898
> 
> 
> Didn't see the HTM article. Exactly how did the 3808 do, when compared to what?



The article is comparing the video processing in the AVR's for Digital & Analog signals. They were rated on 3:2HD,2:2HD,3:2SD,2:2SD,Motion Adaptive,overscan,Video clipping,luma & chroma resolution and scaling. It was a pass or fail other than scaling(excellent,good,poor).


The six AVR's are: Denon's 3808Ci & 5308Ci,Onkyo's TX-SR875,Sony's STR-DA4300ES,Yamaha's RX-V3800 & RX-Z11.


The 3808 "failed" on: 3:2HD,2:2HD,2:2SD. Luma & Chroma were rated "borderline" on the analog side. On the Scaling portion :"Excellent" on Digital side and "poor" on the analog side.


----------



## [unique]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMorsch* /forum/post/13850881
> 
> 
> Has anyone compared the sound quality streaming network MP3s (having the 3808 do the decoding/decompression) versus using a DVD player / CD player that's MP3-capable and playing the same file(s) conventionally?



Good question, also can i browse shared folders manually and open m3u's?

Or do i NEED to use that crappy winblows media player ****?


Basic windows filesharing/samba should work no?


----------



## jrg6771




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmharper* /forum/post/13868581
> 
> 
> I am looking for a new surround setup and curious as to what everyone else uses. What speakers do you use with your 3808 and how do you like them?



I'm using


L + R - Def Tech BP2000's

Center - Def Tech CLR2000

Surrounds - Def Tech BPX's

Back Surrounds - BP-30's

Subwoofer 1 - Definitive Powerfield 15"

Subwoofer 2 - Atlantic Technology 452 PBM


I am also using my 3808ci to power the surrounds only.

I use two ADCOM GFA-555 amplifiers to power the front

and a DBX subharmonic synthesizer to shake my houses foundation.


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13875434
> 
> 
> The article is comparing the video processing in the AVR's for Digital & Analog signals. They were rated on 3:2HD,2:2HD,3:2SD,2:2SD,Motion Adaptive,overscan,Video clipping,luma & chroma resolution and scaling. It was a pass or fail other than scaling(excellent,good,poor).
> 
> 
> The six AVR's are: Denon's 3808Ci & 5308Ci,Onkyo's TX-SR875,Sony's STR-DA4300ES,Yamaha's RX-V3800 & RX-Z11.
> 
> 
> The 3808 "failed" on: 3:2HD,2:2HD,2:2SD. Luma & Chroma were rated "borderline" on the analog side. On the Scaling portion :"Excellent" on Digital side and "poor" on the analog side.




I have a sub to the mag but have not got this issue.....does the negative test information in any way effect a Blu-ray/HDDVD/DVD signal sent from my LG BH-200 through the 3808 to my tv. I am going to set the Denon receiver to not process the BH-200 HDMI input at all......pass through to the tv as the BH-200 video processing will be superior in every format.


I have my Denon 3808 sitting on my table brand new in the box as I just bought it 2 days ago and have not had time to install yet.


----------



## sean71

I am terribly sorry about putting the prices in my post, it was totally a mistake and will never happen again. I would not want to do anything to disrespect this great site. Again, I apologize to all of the members and mods!!!


----------



## g_flash

Hi,

I have connected via HDMI the Toshiba HD-EP30-K-TE.

But when I choose in the movie Dolby True HD, I can not see it on the DENON display.

The same is when on Dolby Digital. I get only Multi Channel In in the display.

What I am doing wrong.

many thanks,


----------



## lrstevens421

I don't believe the EP30 bitstreams TrueHD, therefore the Denon recognizes it as Multi Channel PCM. The Denon will not read "TrueHD" on the front panel, your HD-DVD player is doing all the decoding.


----------



## Teris

Hi everbody. My wife just surprised me with this Denon AVR and a PS3. I hooked it up (correctly, I think), but I'm having some problems. I read the first 73 pages of this thread and there were no answers to my questions.


First off, I'm using HMDI for my TV to AVR and AVR to Cable/DVR. My equipment besides my 3808CI and PS3 is: Pioneer 6070HD, Definitive Technologies speakers (BP20 fronts, Celsius rears and C/L/R/ 1000 center), Velodyne HGS10 sub and Motorola DCT 3416 DVR (Time Warner cable).


Problems I'm having:


1. When I shut off the TV, the audio goes away for 2-3 seconds. Not sure why, given that the audio comes through the AVR.


2. Audio diseappers for a 1-2 seconds when un-pause from DVR.


3. Video flashes black 2 or 3 times (and audio goes out, too) when I switch from DVD (or any other use) over to TV/Cable AND every time I turn on the TV. Not good at all.


I called Denon and they had two suggestions. One, shut off CEC control on my TV. I looked and don't have CEC on my TV. Secondly, they told me to call TW and ask if they have a "repeater flag firmware update" for the cable box. TW is sending out a technician, who I guarantee will not have any idea what that is or how to fix my problems. Any and all suggestions are appreciated on how I can fix these things. Thanks very much!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/13876555
> 
> 
> I have a sub to the mag but have not got this issue.....does the negative test information in any way effect a Blu-ray/HDDVD/DVD signal sent from my LG BH-200 through the 3808 to my tv. I am going to set the Denon receiver to not process the BH-200 HDMI input at all......pass through to the tv as the BH-200 video processing will be superior in every format.
> 
> 
> I have my Denon 3808 sitting on my table brand new in the box as I just bought it 2 days ago and have not had time to install yet.



well as far as I can tell(but I'm a Layman at this) I think if you bypass HD thru the 3808 you should be ok. I hope I have mine set up to bypass







? What would be the settings for this(to bypass)?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13877304
> 
> 
> 1. When I shut off the TV, the audio goes away for 2-3 seconds. Not sure why, given that the audio comes through the AVR.



Pretty sure that's just a lovely side-effect of HDMI. When you turn the TV on or off, the other HDMI devices know it and may pause to renegotiate. Complain to the HDMI folks about it, as I'm pretty sure it's not a Denon problem. If your TV has a way to disable HDMI audio, that might help.


----------



## fickle

is there a way to "create a new input" for the 3808? eg, i have an xbox 360 under HDP input via component (i think.. cant really recall) and now a PS3 via HDMI but wanted to use the same input just different connection.. so can i virtually create an input using different cable inputs w/assignments?


i know you can "remove" an input... but can it do the opposite?


i hope that made sense .. i almost lost myself on that .. sorry


----------



## zarono

Running my cable box thru HDMI to my TV, I tried to set the i/p scaler setting to H & H and A & H to H and when I change the resolution settings my TV still reports it is recieving 480i. I've tried setting it to 480p, 720p, and 1080i and yet still the TV says it is recieving 480i. What's going on here?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

zar.....


Do yo have video conversion turned off for that inputs source? Under setup, input source?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13878053
> 
> 
> i know you can "remove" an input... but can it do the opposite?



Sorta; pick an unused input and rename it.


----------



## zarono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13878237
> 
> 
> zar.....
> 
> 
> Do yo have video conversion turned off for that inputs source? Under setup, input source?




Ah, that did the trick. Thanks much.


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/13875673
> 
> 
> Good question, also can i browse shared folders manually and open m3u's?



I'm still trying to figure out if it's possible to navigate folders within the Windows Media Player shared file structure. My XBox allows folder browsing using a similar technology -- WMP 11 or Windows Media Share.


----------



## Anthony A.

sorry if this has been asked before, but if i use a 7 channel external amp to power my 7.1 ht, can i then use another say 5 channels from the 3808 and use it for zone 2 speakers around the house? if this is possible, is there anything i must do in terms of connections other than the obvious audio l/r input. thanks.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13877304
> 
> 
> Hi everbody. My wife just surprised me with this Denon AVR and a PS3. I hooked it up (correctly, I think), but I'm having some problems. I read the first 73 pages of this thread and there were no answers to my questions.
> 
> 
> First off, I'm using HMDI for my TV to AVR and AVR to Cable/DVR. My equipment besides my 3808CI and PS3 is: Pioneer 6070HD, Definitive Technologies speakers (BP20 fronts, Celsius rears and C/L/R/ 1000 center), Velodyne HGS10 sub and Motorola DCT 3416 DVR (Time Warner cable).
> 
> 
> Problems I'm having:
> 
> 
> 1. When I shut off the TV, the audio goes away for 2-3 seconds. Not sure why, given that the audio comes through the AVR.
> 
> 
> 2. Audio diseappers for a 1-2 seconds when un-pause from DVR.
> 
> 
> 3. Video flashes black 2 or 3 times (and audio goes out, too) when I switch from DVD (or any other use) over to TV/Cable AND every time I turn on the TV. Not good at all.
> 
> 
> I called Denon and they had two suggestions. One, shut off CEC control on my TV. I looked and don't have CEC on my TV. Secondly, they told me to call TW and ask if they have a "repeater flag firmware update" for the cable box. TW is sending out a technician, who I guarantee will not have any idea what that is or how to fix my problems. Any and all suggestions are appreciated on how I can fix these things. Thanks very much!



Wow, awesome wife! What did she do wrong I wonder...lol, jk.


Anyway, it sounds like the HDMI handshake thing.


When I turn on my 3808ci, then the TV and the cable box or the ps3, it will play audio for a second from the cable box with no picture. Then the audio will dissappear, the screen will white in warmup...the audio comes back on, then the audio dissappears again when the screen finally recieves the picture and the audio turns on at the same time all synching up finally.


It's all the devices handshaking HDMI and synching up. It was weird at first for me but I've gotten used to it and know that it will be perfect in about 20 seconds from startup(my projector has to warm up) so I just wait and enjoy when it's finally rolling.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13878440
> 
> 
> Sorta; pick an unused input and rename it.



that wouldnt work though in my case. eg, i have more component / RCA cable devices than i do HDMI (ps3) and all standard input's are used. i only have one spare port available which the PS3 is now on which is DVR (only input left). hense why i was wondering if i could create a 2'nd HDP input and use both, component for one device, and use the HDMI input for another (eg the 2nd HDP input)


cheers


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13877304
> 
> 
> Hi everbody. My wife just surprised me with this Denon AVR and a PS3. I hooked it up (correctly, I think), but I'm having some problems. I read the first 73 pages of this thread and there were no answers to my questions.
> 
> 
> First off, I'm using HMDI for my TV to AVR and AVR to Cable/DVR. My equipment besides my 3808CI and PS3 is: Pioneer 6070HD, Definitive Technologies speakers (BP20 fronts, Celsius rears and C/L/R/ 1000 center), Velodyne HGS10 sub and Motorola DCT 3416 DVR (Time Warner cable).
> 
> 
> Problems I'm having:
> 
> 
> 1. When I shut off the TV, the audio goes away for 2-3 seconds. Not sure why, given that the audio comes through the AVR.
> 
> 
> 2. Audio diseappers for a 1-2 seconds when un-pause from DVR.
> 
> 
> 3. Video flashes black 2 or 3 times (and audio goes out, too) when I switch from DVD (or any other use) over to TV/Cable AND every time I turn on the TV. Not good at all.
> 
> 
> I called Denon and they had two suggestions. One, shut off CEC control on my TV. I looked and don't have CEC on my TV. Secondly, they told me to call TW and ask if they have a "repeater flag firmware update" for the cable box. TW is sending out a technician, who I guarantee will not have any idea what that is or how to fix my problems. Any and all suggestions are appreciated on how I can fix these things. Thanks very much!



Do you have your Denon manually set to the inputs, or do you have it at the default "auto". If at auto, you are seeing expected behaviour as the Denon renegotiates settings following a change.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13879334
> 
> 
> that wouldnt work though in my case. eg, i have more component / RCA cable devices than i do HDMI (ps3) and all standard input's are used. i only have one spare port available which the PS3 is now on which is DVR (only input left). hense why i was wondering if i could create a 2'nd HDP input and use both, component for one device, and use the HDMI input for another (eg the 2nd HDP input)



You can assign the inputs that are used for a given source ona source by source basis. Thus, if you want to use component on a the HDP source you can go to setup and set it to do so. You can then go to another source and assign the HDMI input to it (and rename that source if you want). If you've used up _all_ the sources you're have a problem. One solution would be an external switcher. You could switch between the HDMI and component on the signal source as needed, but the remote sequence required to do so is a little cumbersome. A programmable remote might be able to handle it, but if the command sequence got only partially executed the results might be confusing for someone who didn't know what was going on (ie. you significant other).


----------



## Teris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13880144
> 
> 
> Do you have your Denon manually set to the inputs, or do you have it at the default "auto". If at auto, you are seeing expected behaviour as the Denon renegotiates settings following a change.



Thanks cybersage. Yes, the Denon tech told me to put everything on Auto because I'm not tech-savvy (at all!). If I take it off Auto, you anticipate the issues going away? What should I use instead of Auto? Thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## McGoogan

I just hooked up the patio speakers to Z2 and have audio.


However changing the source output to Z2 seems to be more work then I thought. Is there a trick or setting for changing sources on Zone 2?


I thought it was only playing the same as main zone, but when I changed the main source to a different source, Z2 remained the same.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

I upgraded mine back in November I think. Is there a new upgrade since and if so should I upgrade?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13882772
> 
> 
> However changing the source output to Z2 seems to be more work then I thought. Is there a trick or setting for changing sources on Zone 2?
> 
> 
> I thought it was only playing the same as main zone, but when I changed the main source to a different source, Z2 remained the same.



That's the whole point; each "zone" is independent. One "trick" (if you want to call it that) is to use the second remote, set it to Zone 2 and pick your source.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13877367
> 
> 
> well as far as I can tell(but I'm a Layman at this) I think if you bypass HD thru the 3808 you should be ok. I hope I have mine set up to bypass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? What would be the settings for this(to bypass)?



Set "i/p Scaler" setting to OFF


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13878053
> 
> 
> is there a way to "create a new input" for the 3808? eg, i have an xbox 360 under HDP input via component (i think.. cant really recall) and now a PS3 via HDMI but wanted to use the same input just different connection.. so can i virtually create an input using different cable inputs w/assignments?
> 
> 
> i know you can "remove" an input... but can it do the opposite?
> 
> 
> i hope that made sense .. i almost lost myself on that .. sorry



If I interpreted your request correctly, am I correct in saying that you want to have two devices (X360 and PS3) assigned to the same source input (HDP)? If so, then yes it can be done--more than one input device can be assigned to any given 3808 input source label (e.g., HDP, DVD, SAT). What you need to do is configure the following in the GUI (the following assumes you have chosen to use the input source on the 3808 labeled "HDP", and you haven't already renamed the label to something else):


Source Select -> HDP -> Assign -> HDMI -> (whichever HDMI input connector your PS3 is connected to on the back of the 3808--e.g., HDMI1)


Source Select -> HDP -> Assign -> Component -> (whichever component input connector your 360 is connected to on the back of the 3808--e.g., Component 1)


Assuming that you're using optical out for your 360 audio and HDMI for your PS3 audio, you will probably need to verify/set the following:


Source Select -> HDP -> Input Mode -> Auto


Source Select -> HDP -> Assign -> Digital -> (whichever optical input connector your 360 optical cable is connected to on the back of the 3808--e.g., Optical 1)


Obviously, if you have both the 360 and PS3 assigned to the same input source (HDP), it is not possible to view both devices at the same time since the 3808 can process only one active input device per input source at any given time...so if for whatever reason you need both consoles on at the same time--the above method will not do the trick.


I have a 360 and a Toshiba XA2 HD DVD player assigned to the DVD input source on my 3808 via component and HDMI respectively, and the 3808 can correctly determine which device is active when I select the DVD source input (basically, whichever device's signal the 3808 detects first). Very nice feature to have, especially when you have more video input devices than available video input source selections on the 3808 (6, or 7 if you count the V.AUX input found in the front of the unit).


----------



## qwickdraw4

I am seriously considering getting this unit when I get my tax rebate check in June. A couple of questions.

My current system consists of an older 55 inch Samsung HD RPTV with 1080i component inputs. I also have an older Yamaha receiver I purchased at the same time along with a complement of JBL speakers from BB.


I just purchased a sharp bluray player as the first step to upgrade the whole lot.


My next step is to get a receiver in preparation for an late 2008 or early 2009 purchase of a 65 inch plasma.


Question1....

I really have no plans on a 7.1 setup for now.

Will this receiver be compatible with my current 5.1 system without degrading any surround effects?


Question 2....

can I run HDMI to the dennon receiver from bluray and my cable box and have it output 1080i over component to my current HDTV until I get my plasma or does the whole circuit have to be complete HDMI?

And will I have to worry about lip sink issues if it is setup this way?


Question 3...

I was also considering the Yamaha RX-V3800BL and I believe I read its auto speaker setup besides correcting for phase, distance and db also corrects for

frequency response. Does the Audyssey setup on the Dennon also correct for frequency response ?


Thx for any help you can offer


----------



## Princess Aurora

I searched for a good 30 minutes and couldn't seem to find what I was looking for (and I'm not about to read all 273+ pages!), so I apologize if this has been asked before.


I have a 3808 and a 7.1 setup. My question concerns what happens (or what my options are) when a bitstream a 5.1 TrueHD or DTS-HD MA track to the receiver. I called Denon customer support, but wasn't satisfied with my answer (my representative went back to check with someone else, and had trouble understanding my question, which makes me think her answer is a little shaky).


For ordinary 5.1 Dolby Digital, DTS, and LPCM, I have several options in Surround Parameter. For SB CH OUT, I can pick PLIIx (cinema or music), Neo:6, or Matrix. Matrix reproduces the contents of the SR and SL channels in SBR and SBL, PLIIx creates two new channels from the existing 5.1 and then doesn't touch the original 5.1, and Neo:6 does the same except that it only makes one new channel and plays the SB as a mono channel.


When I choose Matrix On, for 5.1 Dolby Digital tracks, the display reads "Dolby Digital EX." If I choose PLIIx, it reads "Dolby D + PLIIx c." Neo:6 gives me "Dolby D + Neo:6." The display is really the same for DTS and LPCM, with something like "DTS + PLIIx c" or "Multi In + PLIIx."


So what I want to know is what kind of options I get when I bitstream 5.1 TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. Can I choose PLIIx or whatever for the rear surround channels? That is, do I get the same choices under Surround Parameter -> SB CH OUT for TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as I do for DTS and Dolby Digital? Does the display read "Dolby TrueHD + PLIIx c," for instance?


Maybe someone with a bitstreaming Blu-ray or HD DVD player (BD30, Samsung 1400, A35, XA2, et al.) and a 7.1 setup can tell me what happens a little better from experience.


I'm trying to decide on a new Blu-ray player and want to know whether I should opt for one that internally decodes TrueHD and DTS-HD MA. I don't want to be stuck with silence in my SB channels. If I decode the 5.1 TrueHD or DTS-HD MA internally and pass it as LPCM, I already know I can get choose whatever for the SB channels.


I thank everyone who helps in advance.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/13846708
> 
> 
> I can successfully play FLACS in a playlist (.m3u file). Here's how I did it. First set up TVersity, see my post here for the details http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post13635340 .
> 
> I then used Winamp to create a playlist from the flac files that are in the server folder for TVersity. I saved the playlist to the server folder as well. I only tried using Winamp because its my standard for audio playback for the PC, other software should work but I'm not positive. All the software I used was free so anyone can do this with no investment required. What I liked about my solution and the fact that the Denon amp CANNOT play songs from a media server RANDOMLY, was Winamp has the feature to randomize your playlist when you are done adding all the files you want. So I put a bunch of files in the playlist, hit the SORT>Random menu at the bottom of the playlist, checked out the randomness of it, moved some songs around that I wanted to hear first and reorganized some of them so they would play back to back etc, then saved the playlist to the server folder. Go into TVersity and hit the library refresh button. Go to the Denon and set input to NET/USB and select the Tversity server in the Denon, select audio and one of the menus has PLAYLISTS, select it, find the playlist you just created on your PC and hit play. Enjoy your favorite tunes in a somewhat random, somewhat programmed way in glorious lossless audio.
> 
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 
> Cheers



But, I can't get TVersity to see the new playlists. It is picking up all my other ones. What folder are you putting the newly created playlists in???


----------



## [unique]

Mmm so much work for a simple thing, even on my satbox i can just browse the network and play any supported file (mp3 etc).


Cant you just open \\\\server\\mp3s or something and open the files?

Since these receivers decode about anything why do we even need wmp sharing service?? Seems pretty useless to me...


----------



## RedCell99

Hello!


I'm using my Harmony 890 and "trying" to have the GUI from the main remote work the "same way" as far as it relates to the "toggle." Specifically, I can pull up the menu on the 890 ("Enter" seems to work as well) and toggle from L-R and R-L. However, I cannot toggle Up/Down or vis-a-vis.


So far, the fine folks at Harmony have been unable to assist. Has anyone had this issue or have a suggestion?


Thanks-Red Cell.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13873974
> 
> 
> Since I went through the same thing this week, I'll happily help you out here. In the Harmony program, select the 3808 in the devices menu and then choose the "customize buttons behavior" option. I'm not sure of the exact wording of that option, but you'll find it. Once you get into that menu, you'll need to reassign all of the device buttons to the correct commands.
> 
> 
> For some reason, the default button mapping has every up/down command mapped to changing the tuner channel. It is really dumb but at least we can change it.



Thanks...just read this...I'll give it a try--Thx! Red Cell.


----------



## Princess Aurora

I found a way to answer my own question.


You get the same choices for SB CH OUT for 5.1 TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as you do for Dolby Digital, DTS, and PCM. It displays as "Dolby HD + PLIIx c" (when PLIIx is chosen) and "Dolby HD EX" when matrix is chosen. DTS-HD MA always displays as "DTS-HD MSTR" regardless of the setting for SB CH OUT.


Customer support was wrong. They told me that you have to use Widescreen or Matrix DSP Simulation to get all 7 speakers working if you input TrueHD or DTS-HD MA.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/13885446
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> I'm using my Harmony 890 and "trying" to have the GUI from the main remote work the "same way" as far as it relates to the "toggle." Specifically, I can pull up the menu on the 890 ("Enter" seems to work as well) and toggle from L-R and R-L. However, I cannot toggle Up/Down or vis-a-vis.
> 
> 
> So far, the fine folks at Harmony have been unable to assist. Has anyone had this issue or have a suggestion?
> 
> 
> Thanks-Red Cell.



You can map all the buttons using the Harmony software. You just go to "Customize buttons" for the activity and map the arrow keys to the Receiver.


The trouble is that if you're in an activity that needs the direction buttons--any DVD player, DVR, etc--you can't have the remote remap the buttons like that. You can't have the arrow keys work the Receiver GUI at the same time as whatever they currently go to. That is, you can't have the directions apply to the DVD player, then hit "Menu" for the 3808 and have the remote's direction keys work for the 3808, then go back working for the DVD player after you exit the GUI.


If you remap the direction keys to the 3808 during DVD playback, you'll be unable to navigate the DVD menus, and you won't actually be able to watch the movie unless it starts there by default.










Your best bet is to just use the included remote when you want to access the Receiver's GUI. That's how I do it. I know it's nice to eliminate every remote, but since you don't access the 3808's GUI all that often (since the Harmony will change the sources for you), it's not so bad.


----------



## RedCell99

Thanks....I may have some explaining to do with the lovely wife...



Red Cell.


----------



## rec head

OK so I'm ready to give up on streaming flac. I can't think of anything else to try. Thanks to those who have tried to help. I have followed the instructions and tried many different things. My biggest concern has been getting the 3808 to see flacs in playlists and it won't. I was ready to just get a HDD to hookup but the manual only makes mention of being able to play playlists via NET. Is anybody playing playlists from a USB drive hooked up directly to the 3808? I realize that I will not be able to edit the playlists from my computer when the HDD is connected to the 3808 but with all the time I've wasted trying to get this working moving the HDD to make a new playlist would be nothing.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/13885563
> 
> 
> I found a way to answer my own question.
> 
> 
> You get the same choices for SB CH OUT for 5.1 TrueHD and DTS-HD MA as you do for Dolby Digital, DTS, and PCM. It displays as "Dolby HD + PLIIx c" (when PLIIx is chosen) and "Dolby HD EX" when matrix is chosen. DTS-HD MA always displays as "DTS-HD MSTR" regardless of the setting for SB CH OUT.
> 
> 
> Customer support was wrong. They told me that you have to use Widescreen or Matrix DSP Simulation to get all 7 speakers working if you input TrueHD or DTS-HD MA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can map all the buttons using the Harmony software. You just go to "Customize buttons" for the activity and map the arrow keys to the Receiver.
> 
> 
> The trouble is that if you're in an activity that needs the direction buttons--any DVD player, DVR, etc--you can't have the remote remap the buttons like that. You can't have the arrow keys work the Receiver GUI at the same time as whatever they currently go to. That is, you can't have the directions apply to the DVD player, then hit "Menu" for the 3808 and have the remote's direction keys work for the 3808, then go back working for the DVD player after you exit the GUI.
> 
> 
> If you remap the direction keys to the 3808 during DVD playback, you'll be unable to navigate the DVD menus, and you won't actually be able to watch the movie unless it starts there by default.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to just use the included remote when you want to access the Receiver's GUI. That's how I do it. I know it's nice to eliminate every remote, but since you don't access the 3808's GUI all that often (since the Harmony will change the sources for you), it's not so bad.



Just hit the device menu with the Harmony and you can control the Denon receiver. Thats better than keeping another remote around. I rarely need to go into the Denon menu so this works out well for me.


And for the DTS-MA and DTHD I have the same results with mine. I thought all of that was listed in the manual, at least that's where I remember looking back when I got my 3808.


----------



## cbolton

Hello,


I completed the speaker autosetup and saved the calibration settings (sub was adjusted down by -10Db). It seems to me that the subwoofer settings are not right and I am trying to figure out what the problem is, I have it configured to LFE only (not LFE+Main) in the settings. Compared to when I had the same speakers attached to my old Denon 2505 it feels like I have made a step backwards.


When playing HD movies on the LG BH200 - the sub is definitely firing but it seems to barely be used. When I access channels from Cox Cable it's worse - HD content with Dolby Digital tracks don't seem to use the subwoofer at all. Finally, when playing music from my SlimDevices Squeezebox I also don't get any action out of the subwoofer.


It would seem the my crossover setting of 80 isn't either enough or the auto calibration has configured my speakers wrong. I have spent almost three hours trying to figure this out and so far no luck. Any ideas on what I can try?


Craig


----------



## cbolton

Ok, I tried a different search pattern in this thread and found this from user jsmiddleton4:


"There is a preferred setting after you run Audyssey. Audyssey may set your speakers to large, etc. So after you run Audyssey, go back and look. It seems that as a general rule setting the LFE to 120, sub output to LFE only, crossovers to 80 hz, is the platform from which to start to see how your system sounds. The explanation as to why is in this thread.


If what you are saying is that there is no single setting that is right for every one, yes that is true. For me I'm at 60hz for fronts, I have 2 8 inch woofers in each speaker, and 80 for my center/surrounds. But still have LFE at 120. I have a 10 inch Klipsch sw. Bass set to LFE only, not lfe+mains."


What does it mean when he says LFE at 120 and Crossover at 80? I get the 80 Crossover but what does LFE120 mean?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbolton* /forum/post/13886836
> 
> 
> Ok, I tried a different search pattern in this thread and found this from user jsmiddleton4:
> 
> 
> "There is a preferred setting after you run Audyssey. Audyssey may set your speakers to large, etc. So after you run Audyssey, go back and look. It seems that as a general rule setting the LFE to 120, sub output to LFE only, crossovers to 80 hz, is the platform from which to start to see how your system sounds. The explanation as to why is in this thread.
> 
> 
> If what you are saying is that there is no single setting that is right for every one, yes that is true. For me I'm at 60hz for fronts, I have 2 8 inch woofers in each speaker, and 80 for my center/surrounds. But still have LFE at 120. I have a 10 inch Klipsch sw. Bass set to LFE only, not lfe+mains."
> 
> 
> What does it mean when he says LFE at 120 and Crossover at 80? I get the 80 Crossover but what does LFE120 mean?



Are your speakers set to large or small?


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13886494
> 
> 
> And for the DTS-MA and DTHD I have the same results with mine. I thought all of that was listed in the manual, at least that's where I remember looking back when I got my 3808.



Not quite in the manual. On page 40, there's a little chart that talks about what will be displayed in Standard mode. Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA say that they will always display "Dolby TrueHD" and "DTS-HD MSTR," but this is not correct.


The big chart on page 77 that talks about all the various options for every input signal is conspicuously lacking TrueHD and DTS-HD MA completely.


I called customer service and the answer they gave me was wrong. They said that to get 7.1 playback out of a 5.1 TrueHD or DTS MA track, you need to use Widescreen or Matrix DSP Simulation. They said that you cannot do "Dolby HD + PLIIx c" like you actually can.


I didn't have a bitstreaming player to check out for myself, but I found a way to "borrow" one for a little while to see.


----------



## cbolton

They front was originally set to "large" now I have them at small. Better sub response but not like before. On the back of the sub should I have the lowpass freq at 120 which is what I had before, not sure if that makes any difference now.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbolton* /forum/post/13886904
> 
> 
> They front was originally set to "large" now I have them at small. Better sub response but not like before. On the back of the sub should I have the lowpass freq at 120 which is what I had before, not sure if that makes any difference now.



The setting on the sub should be bypassed, if yours has that option, or turned to its highest freq so it doesnt interfer with the receivers crossover. The other poster was referring to the sub crossover in the the speaker set up menu under crossovers. Set the subs to 120 (this setting has nothing to do with your other speaker crossovers but is a max limit put on the LFE channel.)


----------



## shamus

Dont forget to actually turn Audyssey on.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbolton* /forum/post/13886904
> 
> 
> They front was originally set to "large" now I have them at small. Better sub response but not like before. On the back of the sub should I have the lowpass freq at 120 which is what I had before, not sure if that makes any difference now.



Basic. All speakers set to small and the x-over at 80. This is basic setup 101. Now you can play around.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13886494
> 
> 
> Just hit the device menu with the Harmony and you can control the Denon receiver. Thats better than keeping another remote around. I rarely need to go into the Denon menu so this works out well for me.
> 
> 
> And for the DTS-MA and DTHD I have the same results with mine. I thought all of that was listed in the manual, at least that's where I remember looking back when I got my 3808.



You can hit the Device menu and control the receiver-to a point. That's my toggle problem...I'll try maping it out per above and let everyone know how that's working (or not).


Red Cell.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You can map the arrow keys of any device to the extra buttons section of any activity. So you have Denon Down, Denon Up, etc., as buttons in the lcd display. Or whichever device you want to put in them. It sounds like something is getting overly complicated. Sorry and don't mean to be negative about it but something just seems to be being made too difficult.


As an example for my Blue ray activity, I have the 880's Menu button is the blue ray player's menu, arrows are blue ray player arrows, etc., then under the extra buttons I have one page that is the TV's menu, its arrow, enter, etc., keys, then one page is the Denon's menu, arrow, enter, left, up, down keys, etc. So when I need to address something in any of the device's menu setting that are assigned to that activity I just cycle the page keys on the 880 to that devices menu/arrow/enter/etc., buttons. All the while the 880's menu key is the blue ray players menu function. I don't have to cycle through devices.


Jim


----------



## RedCell99

Issue fixed.


I can now use my Harmony pretty close to the remote from the Denon. I just wanted to thank everyone who provided their input. This is a great forum and I look forward to "slowly" becoming an audio and videophile.


As some may recall, I purchased the Bose 48 Lifestyle system, set it up and essentially was disappointed with it (audio was good but the video left something to be desired). Hence, I returned it (great customer service with the Bose retailer here in Vancouver, but then again, I did spend $5K) to purchase this Denon 3808CI-of which I'm very happy with. I had reservations as I knew little about connecting this and that and then telling the Denon about what I did so the darn thing would just work. I guess what I'm saying is that it's not as difficult as I thought it was going to be. I set it up (at least the way I think I want it...lol) the first time and so far so good. What I didn't know, I learned from the forum.


One more point...I know I'm a recent member here (so don't flame me), but there seems to be a lot of price talk which really should not be in this particular thread...my $.02.


Thanks again.


Red Cell.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/13883042
> 
> 
> Set "i/p Scaler" setting to OFF



Toneman thanks for the response. What you happen to know if there has been a new FW upgrade since last November? If so is it a good FW upgrade?


----------



## maverikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13888618
> 
> 
> Toneman thanks for the response. What you happen to know if there has been a new FW upgrade since last November? If so is it a good FW upgrade?



Have you checked the Denon firmware thread? Last update was last month IIRC
Denon Firmware Thread


----------



## RichNY

I just set up a new sqeezebox duet.

The wireless setup to my squeezecenter is fine (SC, duet, pc/server can all see each other.

The 3808 doesnt see my squeezebox although (as of the moment at least) the 3808 is connected to the same wifi network and is successfully playing internet music via the 3808 interface.

I thought that I would see the Squeezebox under net/usb - is this correct, and if so why wouldnt I be seeing this.

As an aside I am only using squeezecenter and using a usb drive connected to my pc/server. No itunes or anything else for the "player" sw.


Also in general - my 3808 consistently does get disconnected from my network.

I am using a belkin game adapter (with a wep 64k password programmed in). I turned dhcp off as my experience/understanding is that with dhcp on I will keep getting new ip addresses for the 3808 everytime I turn out off (not standby) and therefore will constantly need to update my bookmark for the web interface, as well as command 3808.

Suggestions??


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13889101
> 
> 
> I just set up a new sqeezebox duet.
> 
> The wireless setup to my squeezecenter is fine (SC, duet, pc/server can all see each other.
> 
> The 3808 doesnt see my squeezebox although (as of the moment at least) the 3808 is connected to the same wifi network and is successfully playing internet music via the 3808 interface.
> 
> I thought that I would see the Squeezebox under net/usb - is this correct, and if so why wouldnt I be seeing this.
> 
> As an aside I am only using squeezecenter and using a usb drive connected to my pc/server. No itunes or anything else for the "player" sw.
> 
> 
> Also in general - my 3808 consistently does get disconnected from my network.
> 
> I am using a belkin game adapter (with a wep 64k password programmed in). I turned dhcp off as my experience/understanding is that with dhcp on I will keep getting new ip addresses for the 3808 everytime I turn out off (not standby) and therefore will constantly need to update my bookmark for the web interface, as well as command 3808.
> 
> Suggestions??



I can't help much but I don't get a new IP everytime I use the small button. Granted I have only been using it to reset. I don't use it to turn off the 3808 for any length of time. I do end up with a new address when I reset the router.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I assign the IP address for my Denon a static IP address in my router. It is still dhcp its just that by assigning it by MAC address my router gives the Denon the same IP address each time I either turn on the Denon or reboot the router.


----------



## xradman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/13876702
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity, what were the ratings of the other receivers? Because if the magazine rated the Sony or Yamaha higher, I'll call bs on that. The Yamaha doesnt compare to the 3808CI, and I've seen that firsthand.
> 
> 
> For my money's worth, the 3808CI is a terrific purchase. There is some talk on this thread about the 1080i -> 1080p upscaling issue, but I don't ever upscale anything higher than 720p anyhow.
> 
> 
> The Denon is a great investment, and I wouldn't consider others on the market with the exception of the Integra or Rotel. It might be a good idea to read through the other receivers' threads on AVS (especially Onkyo) to see users' opinions and experiences with their respective receivers.



I read this issue. Only receiver which passed with flying colors was Denon 5308. Onkyo passed the HD deinterlacing tests due to its use of the Reon processor. Both Yamaha receivers flunked all the tests. Way I use my 3808 receiver, the only thing that I need to change is to turn off 1080i to 1080p conversion for analog/digital sources and let my projector handle the deinterlacing.


----------



## TripleTapper

Quick question to you 3808 gurus out there. I have a 360 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI and then HDMI to my TV. When I initially installed the 3808 and played Halo (which supports Dolby Digital) it read Dolby Digital on the front screen and showed my 5.1 setup just as I would expect it would. I don't know what changed, but I only get a 2.1 setup now. Dolby Digital no longer shows on the the screen and my only options are Dolby PLII or DTS NEO. Any ideas?


----------



## Franin

In regards og the Golden Compass issue speaking to Denon, it's a different flagging scheme used by New Line so they are working on a firmware update to correct it.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/13891621
> 
> 
> In regards og the Golden Compass issue speaking to Denon, it's a different flagging scheme used by New Line so they are working on a firmware update to correct it.



Excellent. I look forward to a firmware update to fix the issue.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13891626
> 
> 
> Excellent. I look forward to a firmware update to fix the issue.



Ive sent another message asking when would we expect to see the update.Im still waiting for a reply.I hope they get a fix on it soon.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm sure impressed with Denon's updating and staying current. Glad I bought the 3808.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13892031
> 
> 
> I'm sure impressed with Denon's updating and staying current. Glad I bought the 3808.



well hope not too long.


----------



## JKR1963

Can someone please answer a very important question for me....( it may affect a purchase tommorrow ). When you have your tv on (connected to the 3808 via it's HDMI monitor out) and you are listening to a source.....say a cd......does the cd (or other source) audio cut out if the tv is shut off? I must know the answer to this question. I had the Denon 988 and it was doing this very thing........rediculous!


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13889577
> 
> 
> I assign the IP address for my Denon a static IP address in my router. It is still dhcp its just that by assigning it by MAC address my router gives the Denon the same IP address each time I either turn on the Denon or reboot the router.



thanks - I'll try that


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/13892230
> 
> 
> Can someone please answer a very important question for me....( it may affect a purchase tommorrow ). When you have your tv on (connected to the 3808 via it's HDMI monitor out) and you are listening to a source.....say a cd......does the cd (or other source) audio cut out if the tv is shut off? I must know the answer to this question. I had the Denon 988 and it was doing this very thing........rediculous!




well i did this and it doesn't happen...

i am listening to netradio, turn off tv (connected via HDMI) and the sound was not cut out...


it's my experience...and i hope you have a good purchase


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/13892230
> 
> 
> Can someone please answer a very important question for me....( it may affect a purchase tommorrow ). When you have your tv on (connected to the 3808 via it's HDMI monitor out) and you are listening to a source.....say a cd......does the cd (or other source) audio cut out if the tv is shut off? I must know the answer to this question. I had the Denon 988 and it was doing this very thing........rediculous!



No!.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/13892230
> 
> 
> Can someone please answer a very important question for me....( it may affect a purchase tommorrow ). When you have your tv on (connected to the 3808 via it's HDMI monitor out) and you are listening to a source.....say a cd......does the cd (or other source) audio cut out if the tv is shut off? I must know the answer to this question. I had the Denon 988 and it was doing this very thing........rediculous!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13892630
> 
> 
> well i did this and it doesn't happen...
> 
> i am listening to netradio, turn off tv (connected via HDMI) and the sound was not cut out...



What if the source is connected to the receiver via HDMI -- e.g. a PS3 or DVD player playing music? In some receivers the audio will cut out briefly when the HDMI display is turned off because some kind of HDMI handshake takes place. It's different if the source is not connected via HDMI.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/13892752
> 
> 
> What if the source is connected to the receiver via HDMI -- e.g. a PS3 or DVD player playing music? In some receivers the audio will cut out briefly when the HDMI display is turned off because some kind of HDMI handshake takes place. It's different if the source is not connected via HDMI.



yes, in this case the sound cuts out for about 1 sec!


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/13882772
> 
> 
> I just hooked up the patio speakers to Z2 and have audio.
> 
> 
> However changing the source output to Z2 seems to be more work then I thought. Is there a trick or setting for changing sources on Zone 2?
> 
> 
> I thought it was only playing the same as main zone, but when I changed the main source to a different source, Z2 remained the same.



If you press the zone2/3/rec out button on the receiver and then turn the source select knob you can change the source that is output to zone 2. Set it for RECOUT Source and it should output whatever is being sent to the main zone and will change the zone 2 source whenever you change the main zone.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/13888918
> 
> 
> Have you checked the Denon firmware thread? Last update was last month IIRC
> Denon Firmware Thread



Thanks for the info


----------



## Plex

Really need some help!! i'm torn between the 3808 & 2808. I have a few questions


I want to know why you got the 3808 over the 2808 (if those were your choices), i've listened to the 3808 and i'm sold on the denon sound!!


1). Does the 3808 sound any different comaped to the 2808 (all settings the same), i know one is rated at 130W and the other is 110W.


2). Are the feature differences enough to warrant the extra cost, are firmware updates easier the 3808. I went the the Denon site and did the side-by-side comparison and there was only a small handle of differences


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Plex,

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...highlight=2808 


What are you still looking for? Somehow you didn't get the answer you are looking for to something?


The answer has been "yes" several times. The "numbers" don't tell the whole story.


----------



## caupina

Plex: I'd say convenience is one feature the 3808 has over the 2808. Denonlink is a very useful option if you happen to have one of Denon SACD/DVDA players like the 2930 or 3930, it leaves more inputs available and less cables to use. Being able to update the receiver's firmware is another one I can think of.


----------



## pj121391

4 HDMI inputs vs. 2


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13891572
> 
> 
> Quick question to you 3808 gurus out there. I have a 360 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI and then HDMI to my TV. When I initially installed the 3808 and played Halo (which supports Dolby Digital) it read Dolby Digital on the front screen and showed my 5.1 setup just as I would expect it would. I don't know what changed, but I only get a 2.1 setup now. Dolby Digital no longer shows on the the screen and my only options are Dolby PLII or DTS NEO. Any ideas?



I have a update to my issue. I put in a SD movie that has Dolby Digital and the reciever showed Dolby Digital. I put Halo 3 back in and the reciever now works the way it should. Any ideas as to whats going on?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13894155
> 
> 
> I have a update to my issue. I put in a SD movie that has Dolby Digital and the reciever showed Dolby Digital. I put Halo 3 back in and the reciever now works the way it should. Any ideas as to whats going on?



You may have hit the stereo button on the Denon and it downconverted it.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

mind...


Its in the manual setup/hdmi section. You tell it to only upconvert to 1080i. Its probably set to auto or 1080p. Or tell your cable box to, turn off any video conversion for it as a source then it just passes through as is.


----------



## rkotemp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13889101
> 
> 
> I just set up a new sqeezebox duet.
> 
> The wireless setup to my squeezecenter is fine (SC, duet, pc/server can all see each other.
> 
> The 3808 doesnt see my squeezebox although (as of the moment at least) the 3808 is connected to the same wifi network and is successfully playing internet music via the 3808 interface.
> 
> I thought that I would see the Squeezebox under net/usb - is this correct, and if so why wouldnt I be seeing this.
> 
> As an aside I am only using squeezecenter and using a usb drive connected to my pc/server. No itunes or anything else for the "player" sw.



The 3808 works using DLNA/UPnP. Most media servers and media players works with this standard (twonky, tversity, windows media player).

But Slimserver/squeezecenter is using its own protocol. This server works only with the squeezebox.

If you want to use squeezecenter you need to connect a squeezebox to the 3808.

If you want to use the 3808 you need to install a UPnP server (you can have installed both on the same server and use the same audio files)


Rob


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13880682
> 
> 
> You can assign the inputs that are used for a given source ona source by source basis. Thus, if you want to use component on a the HDP source you can go to setup and set it to do so. You can then go to another source and assign the HDMI input to it (and rename that source if you want). If you've used up _all_ the sources you're have a problem. One solution would be an external switcher. You could switch between the HDMI and component on the signal source as needed, but the remote sequence required to do so is a little cumbersome. A programmable remote might be able to handle it, but if the command sequence got only partially executed the results might be confusing for someone who didn't know what was going on (ie. you significant other).



i figured that would be the case but had to ask first. cheers for that


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/13893257
> 
> 
> Really need some help!! i'm torn between the 3808 & 2808. I have a few questions
> 
> 
> I want to know why you got the 3808 over the 2808 (if those were your choices), i've listened to the 3808 and i'm sold on the denon sound!!
> 
> 
> 1). Does the 3808 sound any different comaped to the 2808 (all settings the same), i know one is rated at 130W and the other is 110W.
> 
> 
> 2). Are the feature differences enough to warrant the extra cost, are firmware updates easier the 3808. I went the the Denon site and did the side-by-side comparison and there was only a small handle of differences



I did it for one reason...the GUI. That alone is worth the extra money (IMO). I'm not sure about the wireless thing...if/when it's set up, I think I would use it.


Question: Can I get firmware updates without having to go wireless (ie...will they mail me something, etc?)...and yes, I'll try the wireless route first.


Red Cell.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13895473
> 
> 
> i figured that would be the case but had to ask first. cheers for that



Did you see the response that said to try using them both with the input set to auto?


----------



## mntwister

Can anyone tell me why, when playing blu-rays on my PS3, the 3808 shows "multi channel in.. PL2X" instead of PCM? I have the PS3 set to PCM output, just wondering if I have something set wrong or if that's what it is supposed to read on the 3808 display window? (not concerned about the PL2x because I have it set for that).


----------



## Anthony A.

sorry if this has been asked before, but if i use a 7 channel external amp to power my 7.1 ht, can i then use another say 5 channels from the 3808 and use it for zone 2 speakers around the house? if this is possible, is there anything i must do in terms of connections other than the obvious audio l/r input. thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13897474
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why, when playing blu-rays on my PS3, the 3808 shows "multi channel in.. PL2X" instead of PCM? I have the PS3 set to PCM output, just wondering if I have something set wrong or if that's what it is supposed to read on the 3808 display window? (not concerned about the PL2x because I have it set for that).



It's inputting multichannel PCM and you have it set for DPLIIx. And since the PS3 can't bitstream the advanced codecs, multichannel pcm is the only way you are going to get the advanced audio to the receiver.


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13897474
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why, when playing blu-rays on my PS3, the 3808 shows "multi channel in.. PL2X" instead of PCM? I have the PS3 set to PCM output, just wondering if I have something set wrong or if that's what it is supposed to read on the 3808 display window? (not concerned about the PL2x because I have it set for that).



"Multi Ch In" is how the 3808 displays PCM inputs. If you look at the little words above the channels present in the input on the left half of the display, you can find "Digital" and "PCM" somewhere in small letters.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/13897530
> 
> 
> "Multi Ch In" is how the 3808 displays PCM inputs. If you look at the little words above the channels present in the input on the left half of the display, you can find "Digital" and "PCM" somewhere in small letters.



Thanks Aurora, I was wondering why it didn't say PCM but now I see it does in the other area. I just wanted to be sure that was the correct display. I hope to get a stand-alone blu-ray player when Sony's 350 comes out and it will bitstream the new audio codecs, only reason I am doing that is I have the 60gb PS3 that plays all my ps2 games and want as little wear on the out-of-production 60gb PS3 model as possible, since the other PS3's (80gb) do not play all PS2 games.


----------



## chlang76

I picked up a 3808 on the weekend, with one of my first usages being to play FLAC and MP3 from USB thumbdrive.


The 3808 has no trouble "seeing" the thumbdrive (have tried both front and rear ports). When I play the FLAC or MP3 files, sometimes they play ok, but regularly they are failing mid-song.


Can someone please tell me what the % displayed means, and why I might be having issues playing FLAC or MP3 files? When they are failing mid-song this % is dropping from 100% to 0%, then regularly cycling.


----------



## meta

i'm in the process of buying a 3808, and have a question:


i know 3808 won't do video digital -> analog conversion - but what about audio?


Q: if i input an audio/video signal to the 3808 via HDMI, will analog stereo audio be available on any of the analog audio outputs of the 3808?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/13896573
> 
> 
> Question: Can I get firmware updates without having to go wireless (ie...will they mail me something, etc?)...and yes, I'll try the wireless route first.
> 
> 
> Red Cell.



No, you have to do it via the Internet. It is then controlled via serial number and physical location.


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13891572
> 
> 
> Quick question to you 3808 gurus out there. I have a 360 hooked up to my 3808 via HDMI and then HDMI to my TV. When I initially installed the 3808 and played Halo (which supports Dolby Digital) it read Dolby Digital on the front screen and showed my 5.1 setup just as I would expect it would. I don't know what changed, but I only get a 2.1 setup now. Dolby Digital no longer shows on the the screen and my only options are Dolby PLII or DTS NEO. Any ideas?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13894155
> 
> 
> I have a update to my issue. I put in a SD movie that has Dolby Digital and the reciever showed Dolby Digital. I put Halo 3 back in and the reciever now works the way it should. Any ideas as to whats going on?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13894265
> 
> 
> You may have hit the stereo button on the Denon and it downconverted it.



Thanks for the suggestion Shamus, but its not that. I had it happen to me again, but this time turning the 360 on/off fixed it. The only thing I can think of is that my 360 is not sending the proper signal to the 3808 sometimes and it needs to be reset to fix itself.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rkotemp* /forum/post/13895436
> 
> 
> The 3808 works using DLNA/UPnP. Most media servers and media players works with this standard (twonky, tversity, windows media player).
> 
> But Slimserver/squeezecenter is using its own protocol. This server works only with the squeezebox.
> 
> If you want to use squeezecenter you need to connect a squeezebox to the 3808.
> 
> If you want to use the 3808 you need to install a UPnP server (you can have installed both on the same server and use the same audio files)
> 
> 
> Rob



Thanks for this insight that the DLNA/UPnp protocol is the issue. I am going to start a thread just on this topic. I imagine that this is not an issue just for the 3808.


----------



## rec head





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chlang76* /forum/post/13897821
> 
> 
> I picked up a 3808 on the weekend, with one of my first usages being to play FLAC and MP3 from USB thumbdrive.
> 
> 
> The 3808 has no trouble "seeing" the thumbdrive (have tried both front and rear ports). When I play the FLAC or MP3 files, sometimes they play ok, but regularly they are failing mid-song.
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the % displayed means, and why I might be having issues playing FLAC or MP3 files? When they are failing mid-song this % is dropping from 100% to 0%, then regularly cycling.



The % shows buffering. It should go up to 100% quickly when using the USB port. Net radio and streaming can take longer. I don't know why yours is failing half way through. Have you tried another drive with the same files? I'd also try checking to see if the firmware is up to date. The firmware shouldn't matter but it's worth a try. There is a thread dedicated to 3808 firmware that has instructions and a list of the most current versions. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/13898533
> 
> 
> Thanks for this insight that the DLNA/UPnp protocol is the issue. I am going to start a thread just on this topic. I imagine that this is not an issue just for the 3808.



Please post the link here if you do.


----------



## Bugg77

I'm trying to control my 3808 via the room to room remote control in port, but I'm having some difficulties.


I'm using a stereo mini plug from my Harmony RF Extender. It seems like I'm getting multiple commands when pressing the up/down directional buttons. I've tried slowing the Harmony timing, but that just makes the 3808 slower to respond with multiple commands.


I'm thinking that maybe I'm using the wrong type of stereo mini plug. Is anyone else having any luck with controlling the 3808 this way? If so, what type (and how many rings) of stereo mini plug are you using?


Also, for you Harmony owners, what are your timing settings for the 3808?


----------



## Erock1

Did anyone read the review article, "Putting the "V" in your AVR", by Kris Deering in the June issue of HT Magazine?

The review is 100% video processing, no audio. Via analog (component video converted to HDMI) & digital (HDMI input source)


Digital:

3:2 HD fail, 2:2 HD fail, 3:2 SD pass, 2:2 SD fail; Motion Adaptive pass; Overscan pass; Video Clipping pass; Luma Rez pass Chroma Rez pass; Scaling excellent


Analog:

3:2 HD fail, 2:2 HD fail, 3:2 SD pass, 2:2 SD fail; Motion Adaptiove pass; Video Clipping pass; Luma Rez borderline, Chroma Rez borderline; Scaling poor


----------



## TVAddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13898667
> 
> 
> I'm trying to control my 3808 via the room to room remote control in port, but I'm having some difficulties.
> 
> 
> I'm using a stereo mini plug from my Harmony RF Extender. It seems like I'm getting multiple commands when pressing the up/down directional buttons. I've tried slowing the Harmony timing, but that just makes the 3808 slower to respond with multiple commands.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I'm using the wrong type of stereo mini plug. Is anyone else having any luck with controlling the 3808 this way? If so, what type (and how many rings) of stereo mini plug are you using?
> 
> 
> Also, for you Harmony owners, what are your timing settings for the 3808?



I've had a similar problem - volume key was sending like 5 - 6 key presses. I've tried tons of different options with harmony, including a different remote.


The problem for me turned out to be signal strength. My IR module has boost mode, once I turned it on, it started to work perfectly with default settings. Most of my devices work perfectly fine without IR signal amplification.


----------



## HyperM3

Im having update issues and I dont know why.


Just picked up a new 50' ethernet cable so I can run from my computer to my theater instead of investing in a wifi setup.


Regardless, my 3808 refuses to find the connection. My cable was found by both my desktop computer and my Samy BD player. However, the denon cant get a connection. Not only that, but I apparently reset everything back to before the first update I did(which worked when I took it out of the box) and now I lost all my settings.


Anyone else have an idea of what to do to get it to see my connection?


----------



## RedCell99

Question(s):


1) Why is it that when I turn my I/P scaler to "Off", I will lose some of my GUI when I delve further into the Menu. I'm uncertain if anyone else has experienced this problem, but it was a $%#@ to try and set up my inputs for my DVD "after" playing with the scaler. Once I figured out that I needed the scaler set *back* to A-H, I could access the entire Menu (GUI).


2) I have a DVD player that upscales. I know the Denon does this too. Could I expect degradation if I let both "do their thing"? What suggestion would you make to have the best image possible with a regular up-converting DVD player (Blu-Ray next month when the new models will be released).


Thank-you.


Red Cell.


----------



## PLincoln




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13898667
> 
> 
> I'm trying to control my 3808 via the room to room remote control in port, but I'm having some difficulties.
> 
> 
> I'm using a stereo mini plug from my Harmony RF Extender. It seems like I'm getting multiple commands when pressing the up/down directional buttons. I've tried slowing the Harmony timing, but that just makes the 3808 slower to respond with multiple commands.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I'm using the wrong type of stereo mini plug. Is anyone else having any luck with controlling the 3808 this way? If so, what type (and how many rings) of stereo mini plug are you using?
> 
> 
> Also, for you Harmony owners, what are your timing settings for the 3808?



I had issues when I used a stereo cable. a mono cable worked for me.


----------



## HyperM3

Forget about my update problem. Now I cant get any sound from my blu-ray player. I have no idea what happened but I seriously need a machine to just sit around and kick me in my ass anytime I get the stupid idea to update something. This goes for gps units, cell phones, computers...


(sitting at desk with head in hands)


EDIT: It seems that(again using Ratatuille) when I put the settings in the menu to play PCM, I get no sound for the movie. I do when I have it set to DD. Anyone have an idea what I have set wrong on the unit?


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/13884152
> 
> 
> Mmm so much work for a simple thing, even on my satbox i can just browse the network and play any supported file (mp3 etc).
> 
> 
> Cant you just open \\\\server\\mp3s or something and open the files?
> 
> Since these receivers decode about anything why do we even need wmp sharing service?? Seems pretty useless to me...



Because w/ the 3808 you can browse/search via artist, album title, song title, and genre if using WMP11...if you choose to access your MP3s via a hard drive directly attached to your 3808 via USB, you are not given that luxury.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVAddict* /forum/post/13900232
> 
> 
> I've had a similar problem - volume key was sending like 5 - 6 key presses. I've tried tons of different options with harmony, including a different remote.
> 
> 
> The problem for me turned out to be signal strength. My IR module has boost mode, once I turned it on, it started to work perfectly with default settings. Most of my devices work perfectly fine without IR signal amplification.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PLincoln* /forum/post/13901454
> 
> 
> I had issues when I used a stereo cable. a mono cable worked for me.



Thanks you two... I'll pick up a mono cable this week and give it a shot.


I think I'm okay on the signal strength and I already have my "boost" turned up.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13897102
> 
> 
> Did you see the response that said to try using them both with the input set to auto?



i think i missed that post but your idea would work as well. cheers for that


----------



## ckelly33

Does anyone know how to convert the codes found on Denon's website to a HEX format?? http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf 


In the summers & fall I run a second zone outside with a projector and I have to go into the menu system of the Denon and change the speakers from AMP to TV for the period I am running the outdoor projector. I'd love to find the command for this and use it to save a few steps.


----------



## shokhead

I have my 2930 with the HDMI to my TV and the DL to my 3808. I put on a cd and i can't get stereo to come up on the receiver. One of the surround modes comes up. I had this problem at first and figured out how to fix it but now that it's doing it again i'll be dammed if i can't remember what to do. I just got the 2930 back because the drawer wouldn't close with the remote or panel button. I just unplugged it and set it back. Now this again. It is tough getting old.


----------



## b11051973

Just ordered one from 6ave.com.







I also plan on picking up a 60" Pioneer Kuro next month.


----------



## iknown

I am about to purchase PS3 for viewing Blue-Ray movies and would like to know whether any issues have reported for working with Denon 3808? I have a 5.1 setup with Denon 3808 and my primary purpose of PS3 is to watch Blue-Ray movies.


I was told by many people that the PS3 decoding the HD tracks and sending to the receiver as multi-channel PCM (using HDMI) is no different than sending the audio tracks as bitstream (some other Blue-Ray players do that - PS3 cannot do this) and let Denon decodes it. I presume that is correct.


My question is, what will happen to 7.1 tracks? If PS3 sends 7.1 tracks as PCM, will Denon convert it to 5.1 (I have only 5.1 setup) or will I lose some channels?


Thanking you in advance..

IKNOWN


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13907162
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase PS3 for viewing Blue-Ray movies and would like to know whether any issues have reported for working with Denon 3808? I have a 5.1 setup with Denon 3808 and my primary purpose of PS3 is to watch Blue-Ray movies.
> 
> 
> I was told by many people that the PS3 decoding the HD tracks and sending to the receiver as multi-channel PCM (using HDMI) is no different than sending the audio tracks as bitstream (some other Blue-Ray players do that - PS3 cannot do this) and let Denon decodes it. I presume that is correct.
> 
> 
> My question is, what will happen to 7.1 tracks? If PS3 sends 7.1 tracks as PCM, will Denon convert it to 5.1 or will I lose some channels?
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance..
> 
> IKNOWN



I love the combination of my PS3 with my 3808. Last night I watched The Golden Compass which has a DTS MA 7.1 track...and the receiver read 7.1, so no problems here with the receiver picking up the 7.1 track. And it sounded great!


----------



## TripleTapper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13907201
> 
> 
> I love the combination of my PS3 with my 3808. Last night I watched The Golden Compass which has a DTS MA 7.1 track...and the receiver read 7.1, so no problems here with the receiver picking up the 7.1 track. And it sounded great!



I also use a PS3 soley for playing BD with my 3808. Just remember, don't freak out when your reciever reads Multi Channel In or something to that effect instead of DolbyHD or DTS-MA. Its because its recieving the decoded signals from the PS3 via PCM. As Twister said, you will still see the 7.1 speaker setup on the reciever, just not the words. You can press the button to the left of the center PS3 button on the PS3 controller to see Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA depending on what the BD movie you are watching supports.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TripleTapper* /forum/post/13907375
> 
> 
> I also use a PS3 soley for playing BD with my 3808. Just remember, don't freak out when your reciever reads Multi Channel In or something to that effect instead of DolbyHD or DTS-MA. Its because its recieving the decoded signals from the PS3 via PCM. As Twister said, you will still see the 7.1 speaker setup on the reciever, just not the words. You can press the button to the left of the center PS3 button on the PS3 controller to see Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA depending on what the BD movie you are watching supports.



Or on the blu-ray remote just hit "display" and you will see which signal the PS3 is sending. Just be sure to set your new PS3 to PCM output. It doesn't bother me at all that the receiver isn't showing DTS MA or Dolby True , the sound you will be getting is the same as if the receiver is decoding it. Now that the PS3 does DTS MA, I've been listening to some awesome soundtracks that are decoded over 4 mbps, they are stunning sound quality.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13907162
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase PS3 for viewing Blue-Ray movies and would like to know whether any issues have reported for working with Denon 3808? I have a 5.1 setup with Denon 3808 and my primary purpose of PS3 is to watch Blue-Ray movies.
> 
> 
> I was told by many people that the PS3 decoding the HD tracks and sending to the receiver as multi-channel PCM (using HDMI) is no different than sending the audio tracks as bitstream (some other Blue-Ray players do that - PS3 cannot do this) and let Denon decodes it. I presume that is correct.
> 
> 
> My question is, what will happen to 7.1 tracks? If PS3 sends 7.1 tracks as PCM, will Denon convert it to 5.1 (I have only 5.1 setup) or will I lose some channels?
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance..
> 
> IKNOWN



iknown wants to know what happens to 7.1 sources on a 5.1 setup.


I think the 3808 is smart enough to mix the surround back channels into the surround channels. Unfortunately, I don't have any 7.1 material to test this out with. I could be totally wrong here.


You could also set the PS3 to output everything except 7.1 which should force the PS3 to mix the 2 back channels into the 2 surround channels.


----------



## iknown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13907547
> 
> 
> I think the 3808 is smart enough to mix the surround back channels into the surround channels. Unfortunately, I don't have any 7.1 material to test this out with. I could be totally wrong here.



I hope that is case there (3808 is smart enough to mix the surround back channels to surround channels). Did anyone experience this?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13907547
> 
> 
> You could also set the PS3 to output everything except 7.1 which should force the PS3 to mix the 2 back channels into the 2 surround channels.



Is that true? Can PS3 do that(mix 2 back channels into the 2 surround channels while processing HD audio and send it to the receiver as multi-channel PCM). A friend of mine told me that it is not be possible with PS3.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iknown* /forum/post/13907872
> 
> 
> I hope that is case there (3808 is smart enough to mix the surround back channels to surround channels). Did anyone experience this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true? Can PS3 do that(mix 2 back channels into the 2 surround channels while processing HD audio and send it to the receiver as multi-channel PCM). A friend of mine told me that it is not be possible with PS3.



A poster in the PS3 as Blu-Ray Player thread posted that he thinks the PS3 still sends 7.1 but with 2 "empty" channels. I'm not sure what to believe now... I'm going to have to run out and buy something 7.1 so I can test for myself.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/13884096
> 
> 
> But, I can't get TVersity to see the new playlists. It is picking up all my other ones. What folder are you putting the newly created playlists in???



Sorry, haven't been on here for a couple days (May Two-Four weekend!) and this is in response to a post from May 16 ....


I don't think it matters as long as the file is saved in the tree within your served folder. I saved it in the root of the folder, so if my flacs are all stored in the folder

c:\\lossless_audio\\

I saved the playlist in c:\\lossless_audio\\

Remember to always refresh your library in TVersity app whenever you add files to your served folders, so this includes playlist files.


When I was playing with the Denon before I discovered this would work, I noticed that I had a bunch of oddly named playlists already set up in a bunch of the folders under c:\\lossless_audio\\

So a trick I used was to put "00" in the front of my created playlist name so it would appear at the top of the playlist list in Tversity and I wouldn't have to search for it. For example I would name it something like "00 Party Tunes May 3"


Scott


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13886392
> 
> 
> OK so I'm ready to give up on streaming flac. I can't think of anything else to try. Thanks to those who have tried to help. I have followed the instructions and tried many different things. My biggest concern has been getting the 3808 to see flacs in playlists and it won't.



Odd, what are you using to create playlists? I used Winamp and it is free so you may want to give that a whirl if you haven't already.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13886392
> 
> 
> I was ready to just get a HDD to hookup but the manual only makes mention of being able to play playlists via NET. Is anybody playing playlists from a USB drive hooked up directly to the 3808?



Yes I've done this as well. However, when I hook the external HDD to the Denon USB port, the Denon doesn't recognize my playlist. I was using this same HDD in my TVersity application and it played the playlist fine so I know the structure is sound. FYI, I wanted to hook this HDD directly becuase it has been very buggy and I can't boot up my PC with it turned on and it keeps making the TVersity server crash. It's a WD My Book from Costco, avoid it like the plaque. I've tried it on 2 of my machines at home and it is buggy on both.


Scott


----------



## rtisovec

Make sure the ethernet cable is in the ethernet connection and not the DenonLink plug, because they're both the same size.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/13902422
> 
> 
> Forget about my update problem. Now I cant get any sound from my blu-ray player. I have no idea what happened but I seriously need a machine to just sit around and kick me in my ass anytime I get the stupid idea to update something. This goes for gps units, cell phones, computers...
> 
> 
> (sitting at desk with head in hands)
> 
> 
> EDIT: It seems that(again using Ratatuille) when I put the settings in the menu to play PCM, I get no sound for the movie. I do when I have it set to DD. Anyone have an idea what I have set wrong on the unit?



What kind of player and what kind of connection? If it is able to bitstream vs decoding in the player makes a difference.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13908387
> 
> 
> A poster in the PS3 as Blu-Ray Player thread posted that he thinks the PS3 still sends 7.1 but with 2 "empty" channels. I'm not sure what to believe now... I'm going to have to run out and buy something 7.1 so I can test for myself.



- I played the Golden Compass last weekend and the Denon reported 7.1 from the PS3 and 5.1 for the Denon's output. I'm assuming it matrixed the 7.1 to 5.1 correctly. The movie sounded fine to me.


----------



## Bugg77

Argh! I'm getting frustrated now. I can't seem to get my Harmony to control the Denon properly. When I pull up the GUI, the up/down keys move two spaces with each button press.


I've tried it with a mini mono cable and a mini stereo cable as well as the IR emitters. This is the first time I've had any trouble with my Harmony 890.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/13910730
> 
> 
> What kind of player and what kind of connection? If it is able to bitstream vs decoding in the player makes a difference.



I dont know what I did but I got it working again. Thanks for the suggestions though. Unfortunately, I still cant update my machine. I think my internet connection is extremely slow right now as it is, that could be why the 3808 cant connect.


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/13909218
> 
> 
> Sorry, haven't been on here for a couple days (May Two-Four weekend!) and this is in response to a post from May 16 ....
> 
> 
> I don't think it matters as long as the file is saved in the tree within your served folder. I saved it in the root of the folder, so if my flacs are all stored in the folder
> 
> c:\\lossless_audio\\
> 
> I saved the playlist in c:\\lossless_audio\\
> 
> Remember to always refresh your library in TVersity app whenever you add files to your served folders, so this includes playlist files.
> 
> 
> When I was playing with the Denon before I discovered this would work, I noticed that I had a bunch of oddly named playlists already set up in a bunch of the folders under c:\\lossless_audio\\
> 
> So a trick I used was to put "00" in the front of my created playlist name so it would appear at the top of the playlist list in Tversity and I wouldn't have to search for it. For example I would name it something like "00 Party Tunes May 3"
> 
> 
> Scott



curious, what playlist format are you using? id love to create a playlist that twonky can support and be used. i have yet to find said playlist format.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13911708
> 
> 
> Argh! I'm getting frustrated now. I can't seem to get my Harmony to control the Denon properly. When I pull up the GUI, the up/down keys move two spaces with each button press.
> 
> 
> I've tried it with a mini mono cable and a mini stereo cable as well as the IR emitters. This is the first time I've had any trouble with my Harmony 890.



- I have the 880 and don't have any issues.


Power On: 1500

Interkey: 0

Input Delay: 200

Interdevice: 200


Repeats: 1


----------



## Bugg77

Ok, I think I've got the Harmony problem straightened out... or at least I'm on my way to having it straightened out.


I'm having another problem. I can't seem to figure out how to get my surround back speakers recognized. I have them connected to the L/R surround back terminals and I went to Amp Assign-> 7.1. But when I go to run Audessy I can only do 5.1 and PLIIx isn't available in the surround modes options. Any ideas what I'm not doing?


EDIT: After doing the amp assign, I went back into Audessy and it finally let me run for a 7.1 setup. Then I did some more digging and realized that the PLII(x) is available under Param->Surround. It took me forever to find that because I thought it would just be under the surround modes option.


----------



## seplant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bugg77* /forum/post/13912180
> 
> 
> Ok, I think I've got the Harmony problem straightened out... or at least I'm on my way to having it straightened out.



What did you do to straighten out your Harmony problem?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/13909367
> 
> 
> Odd, what are you using to create playlists? I used Winamp and it is free so you may want to give that a whirl if you haven't already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I've done this as well. However, when I hook the external HDD to the Denon USB port, the Denon doesn't recognize my playlist. I was using this same HDD in my TVersity application and it played the playlist fine so I know the structure is sound. FYI, I wanted to hook this HDD directly becuase it has been very buggy and I can't boot up my PC with it turned on and it keeps making the TVersity server crash. It's a WD My Book from Costco, avoid it like the plaque. I've tried it on 2 of my machines at home and it is buggy on both.
> 
> 
> Scott



Scott I appreciate the help. I have tried so many things that I'm afraid that my machine might be overrun by codecs and server programs. I wanted to restore to a backup and for some reason Norton won't see the drive but that's a whole other problem. I was using media monkey which I really like to make playlists in M3U to share with Tversity. Tversity doesn't see any playlists. I even tried making them in the same directory as the music files. I also tried in WMP: the 3808 sees those playlists but it doesn't see any FLAC.


I've thought about just using a big USB drive hooked to the 3808 with multiple copies of songs in different folders instead of playlists. Not very efficient but I only have 110gigs of flacs.


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seplant* /forum/post/13912481
> 
> 
> What did you do to straighten out your Harmony problem?



I've been working my way down the repeat settings. It actually seems to be a signal strength issue going to the RF Extender. I already have signal boost turned on, but it apparently doesn't help that much because if I stand outside my HT closet it gets no duplicate commands. But if I am seated in the viewing area it registers duplicate up/down commands around 30% of the time.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/13911864
> 
> 
> curious, what playlist format are you using? id love to create a playlist that twonky can support and be used. i have yet to find said playlist format.



I've been faithfully using Winamp on all my PC's for years, so its the only one I tried and it worked. I should also point out something I just thought of. I've been playing flacs inside Winamp for a while now, and I may have had to instal a flac filter within winamp first. Perhaps you need to have this flac filter installed in Winamp to get a playlist to work. See if you can play the flac file in Winamp, if you can already than I guess that isn't the problem.


Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13912570
> 
> 
> I was using media monkey which I really like to make playlists in M3U to share with Tversity. Tversity doesn't see any playlists. I even tried making them in the same directory as the music files. I also tried in WMP: the 3808 sees those playlists but it doesn't see any FLAC.



Not sure if this matters but you may have a problem if your application running inside the computer doesn't support flac. Can you play the flac files in media monkey, Winamp and WindowsMediaPlayer? Perhaps the computer creates an invalid playlist if your application doesn't support the flac codec.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13912570
> 
> 
> I've thought about just using a big USB drive hooked to the 3808 with multiple copies of songs in different folders instead of playlists. Not very efficient but I only have 110gigs of flacs.



Couple observations regarding using a big HDD directly to USB.


When I had the external HDD plugged into the Denon USB I found the performance sluggish compared to using the TVersity media server. Scrolling through folders, changing songs etc. all took a little longer and I often found myself overshooting because I assumed the Denon didn't get the IR signal. For instance I would hit the left direction button during a song to go back and choose another folder, but because of the pause in recognizing the command I ended up hitting the button again and would eventually end up back in the main Net/USB menu and would have to scroll (or use the alpha search) all the way back to where I was. This grew pretty frustrating if you have 100's of albums on your HDD. I only had about 100 GB of music on my HDD.


However, like I said I've been using a crappy WD My Book (1TB version) so this performance may not reflective of all external HDD's connected to USB.


The other thing you lose is the ability to scroll through your music using the tags attached to the flac files. For instance you can't scroll by genre, artist, year, etc. All you can do is scroll by folder title.


However, I never tried it, but the one thing you gain is the ability to play all of your files consecutively because it will go through each of your folders if they are only one level deep. The only way to do this if you're using TVersity is by selecting the "play all" option but then it will only play all the files alphabetically by song title.


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/13900192
> 
> 
> Did anyone read the review article, "Putting the "V" in your AVR", by Kris Deering in the June issue of HT Magazine?
> 
> The review is 100% video processing, no audio. Via analog (component video converted to HDMI) & digital (HDMI input source)
> 
> 
> Digital:
> 
> 3:2 HD fail, 2:2 HD fail, 3:2 SD pass, 2:2 SD fail; Motion Adaptive pass; Overscan pass; Video Clipping pass; Luma Rez pass Chroma Rez pass; Scaling excellent
> 
> 
> Analog:
> 
> 3:2 HD fail, 2:2 HD fail, 3:2 SD pass, 2:2 SD fail; Motion Adaptiove pass; Video Clipping pass; Luma Rez borderline, Chroma Rez borderline; Scaling poor



Yes I have read it, and I am kind of concerned as I have a new 3808 sitting unopened in the box on my table.


One of the big things that the article did not mention........ if you are using the component or hdmi out (1080i) from your sat system and just want to pass it through the 3808........are there any artifacts from pass through only and letting your 1080p tv (Sony KDS-60A2020 in my case) do the deinterlacing? The reason I am worried about this is because I read somewhere online.......maybe even in this thread that the 3808 was adding artifacts when switching...........


Have any 3808 owners checked for this with the HQV Blu or HDDVD disc or some other form of testing?


----------



## Snausy

Has anyone been using the newer WINAMP REMOTE?


This is a new program that comes with winamp now and it says it acts as a remote server for PS3.


Anyone played around with it yet? My PS3 recognizes it but I don't have any music ripped yet as I just had to format.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/13914900
> 
> 
> Yes I have read it, and I am kind of concerned as I have a new 3808 sitting unopened in the box on my table.
> 
> 
> One of the big things that the article did not mention........ if you are using the component or hdmi out (1080i) from your sat system and just want to pass it through the 3808........are there any artifacts from pass through only and letting your 1080p tv (Sony KDS-60A2020 in my case) do the deinterlacing? The reason I am worried about this is because I read somewhere online.......maybe even in this thread that the 3808 was adding artifacts when switching...........
> 
> 
> Have any 3808 owners checked for this with the HQV Blu or HDDVD disc or some other form of testing?



While I haven't done any formal testing, I'm not using my 3808 to process any video.

I'm just transcoding component (Cable STB) in to HDMI out. I'm also just passing 1080p from my Tosh HD-XA2 to the 3808 via HDMI. My display is a new Sammy DLP, HL61A750. I've got my Cable STB set to output 1080i so I'm letting my display do the deinterlacing to 1080p.


I tried having the 3808 deinterlace the STB's 1080i signal and then compared it to having my display do the work. My conclusion was I like how my Sammy deinterlaced better than the 3808. To get right to an answer, I do not see any artifacting from my 3808 just using it to transcode & pass.


----------



## baronzemo78

How come they announced 10 new Denon receivers today but no 3809CI? I would love to see the Audyssey Dynamic Volume, on a new receiver but I don't know what stepping down to a 2809CI would mean.


----------



## lakaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baronzemo78* /forum/post/13917671
> 
> 
> How come they announced 10 new Denon receivers today but no 3809CI? I would love to see the Audyssey Dynamic Volume, on a new receiver but I don't know what stepping down to a 2809CI would mean.



Link? I'll be in the market for a new Denon soon.


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baronzemo78* /forum/post/13917671
> 
> 
> How come they announced 10 new Denon receivers today but no 3809CI? I would love to see the Audyssey Dynamic Volume, on a new receiver but I don't know what stepping down to a 2809CI would mean.



still posting, he stated that 3808 and 4308 were already ahead of the competition and that they would not be replaced for some period of time. Also, the ability to do upgrades over the net extends their "shelf life".


My guess is, probably late this year at the earliest. Would not surprise me if it was next spring. Again, this is just my guess.


----------



## lakaw

Is there some sort of Denon chat going on? Or conference call of some sort?


----------



## glozano

Hello everyone. I am new to this site and to AV receivers. I essentially need some advice and recommendations regarding the above receivers. I have a 50-inch Panasonic TH50PX600U Plasma TV, a Motorola DCH3416 HDDVR from Time Warner Cable, a PS3, and a Wii, all of which I intend on connecting to my system. I have old crappy speakers (but no subwoofer) that I intend to use until I save up to buy a decent set from Definitive Technology.


For many months I was struggling between purchasing either the Denon 2808 or the Yamaha 1800BL, both of which appear to have similar features and were equally priced at $1,199 at my local Best Buy. I chose Best Buy because I already had $500 in Best Buy gift cards that were given to me. Ten days ago I purchase the 2808, mostly because the price had just been reduced to $999, while the Yamaha was $1,149. While I am enjoying the 2808, I am now second-guessing my decision and am wondering whether I should have bought the higher-end Denon 3808 (for $1,599) or the Yamaha. I have 20 days within which to return the 2808 and upgrade to the 3808 for another $600, or switch to the Yamaha.


Is the 3808 worth another $600? Because we use Apple computers at home, I am not very interested in the networking features of the 3808. But the 3808's new GUI, the HDMI to HDMI upconversion capability, and ability to get future firmware upgrades seems valuable. Also, what are the strengths, if any, of the Yamaha over 2808, other than getting another 20 watts per channel?


Whichever receiver I keep or get, I intend on keeping it for many years. Therefore, I want to make a wise decision. Because I only have 20 days to decide, I really appreciate your advice and recommendations as soon as possible. Thanks so much.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakaw* /forum/post/13917703
> 
> 
> Link? I'll be in the market for a new Denon soon.


 http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...receivers/C157


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glozano* /forum/post/13919153
> 
> 
> Is the 3808 worth another $600? Because we use Apple computers at home, I am not very interested in the networking features of the 3808. But the 3808's new GUI, the HDMI to HDMI upconversion capability, and ability to get future firmware upgrades seems valuable. Also, what are the strengths, if any, of the Yamaha over 2808, other than getting another 20 watts per channel?
> 
> 
> Whichever receiver I keep or get, I intend on keeping it for many years. Therefore, I want to make a wise decision. Because I only have 20 days to decide, I really appreciate your advice and recommendations as soon as possible. Thanks so much.



- You listed most of the reasons to buy the 3808 over the 2808. It also has 4 HDMI inputs compared to 2 HDMI inputs. IMO, firmware updates are invaluable. Since you bought it at Best Buy, there are a lot of 10-12% coupons in the mail right now, so you should be able to get the 3808 for a little less.


----------



## glozano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13920088
> 
> 
> - You listed most of the reasons to buy the 3808 over the 2808. It also has 4 HDMI inputs compared to 2 HDMI inputs. IMO, firmware updates are invaluable. Since you bought it at Best Buy, there are a lot of 10-12% coupons in the mail right now, so you should be able to get the 3808 for a little less.



tokerblue:


Thanks for your response. Where can if find these Best Buy coupons? I live in southern California.


----------



## aaronwt

I know the 3806 sounded better than the 2807. I don't know if the 3808 sounds better thatn the 2808. If they still use the same DACS as the 2807 and 3806 then get the 3808. I had a 3805 aqnd upgraded to the 2807 but it didn't sound the same. It seemed like a step down audio wise. So after only a few weeks with the 2807 I sold it and got a 3806. Earlier this year I got a 3808. The firmware upgrade over the network is nice as well. I also had a $500 credit at Bestbuy which is why I got my 3808 from there. Plus I got 12% off and 3 years no interest financing from BestBuy so it turned out to be a nice deal.(I also purchased the 4 year extended warranty. I figure it should help the reasasle value when I upgrade again in 2009 or 2010.)


----------



## Teris

Guys, PLEASE help or my 3808 is heading back to 6th Ave. I'm having some additional problems with my 3808 (beyond what I posted at post #8168 in this thread). The new problems are:


1. Once in a while, I get audio and video black outs in the middle of shows for a full 10-20 seconds.

2. Audio periodically drops out while watching a show from the DVR. I have to stop and restart the show to get it back.

3. Random pink lines show up on screen when I turn the system on. (Rare, but has happened twice.)

4. Standard def shows display smaller than they usually are or should be.


If you have any suggestions on how to fix this stuff, please let me know. Unless I get some way to fix these problems soon, I'm going to have to get a different receiver. I previously had a 10 year old Harmon Kardon with no problems, but my wife got my a PS3 and this receiver to really enjoy my Pio 6070HD. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glozano* /forum/post/13920430
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. Where can if find these Best Buy coupons? I live in southern California.



- Do you normally get Best Buy coupons? If you do, it will come in the mail or possibly your email address.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13920688
> 
> 
> Guys, PLEASE help or my 3808 is heading back to 6th Ave. I'm having some additional problems with my 3808 (beyoind what I posted at post #81^8 in this thread). The new problems are:
> 
> 
> 1. Once in a while, I get audio and video black outs in the middle of shows for a full 10-20 seconds.
> 
> 2. Audio periodically drops out while watching a show from the DVR. I have to stop and restart the show to get it back.
> 
> 3. Random pink lines show up on screen when I turn the system on. (Rare, but has happened twice.)
> 
> 4. Standard def shows display smaller than they usually are or should be.



1. This sounds like a HDMI handshaking issue. It didn't happen with your other receiver?

2. Possible HDMI issue too.

3. I've never seen this.

4. Sounds like a scaler setting issue. Do you have the scaler set to Auto or 1080p? Try each one and see if it is corrected.


----------



## Teris

Thanks for the reply, tokerblue. My last receiver didn't have any of these issues, but it wasn't HDMI and for some reason the output to the right speakers stopped working. So my wife surprised me and bought this receiver for me. Unfortunately, it's been nothing but a headache so far. I assume most of the problems are HDMI-related. Is that just with this receiver or would it be with any HDMI receiver? Is there such thing as a receiver without these HDMI handshake issues? Or might it be the cable I'm using? I got it at monprice. I have another cable from monoprice that I'll try tomorrow to see if there's any difference. I think the scaler is set to Auto, but I'll double check that. Thanks very much for your help in any event.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13920688
> 
> 
> Guys, PLEASE help or my 3808 is heading back to 6th Ave. I'm having some additional problems with my 3808 (beyoind what I posted at post #81^8 in this thread). The new problems are:
> 
> 
> 1. Once in a while, I get audio and video black outs in the middle of shows for a full 10-20 seconds.
> 
> 2. Audio periodically drops out while watching a show from the DVR. I have to stop and restart the show to get it back.
> 
> 3. Random pink lines show up on screen when I turn the system on. (Rare, but has happened twice.)
> 
> 4. Standard def shows display smaller than they usually are or should be.
> 
> 
> If you have any suggestions on how to fix this stuff, please let me know. Unless I get some way to fix these problems soon, I'm going to have to get a different receiver. I previously had a 10 year old Harmon Kardon with no problems, but my wife got my a PS3 and this receiver to really enjoy my Pio 6070HD. Thanks for your help in advance.



I'm sorry that I can't give you the answers to fix your problems but I will say this.


The handshaking issue usually only happens when you first switch to a new source. NOT in the middle of watching a program. Something funky going on there.


I use my DVR all the time and NEVER get audio drops.


I never get pink lines...it could be the just a quick thing while it's ramping up the picture?


I too wonder if you have the scaling set incorrectly or if it's changed on you.


Bottom line is that most of us have 3808s that work perfectly fine(mine does and it's from 6th ave too). Don't give up on the make and model. It's possible that you just have a bad one? I am biased but I really don't think you can get a better AVR for the money. I love my 3808ci and wouldn't trade it for anything in it's pricerange. If I had your issues I'd be talking about returning it for another one is all.


Did this just start happening after a FW update or something?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glozano* /forum/post/13919153
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I am new to this site and to AV receivers. I essentially need some advice and recommendations regarding the above receivers. I have a 50-inch Panasonic TH50PX600U Plasma TV, a Motorola DCH3416 HDDVR from Time Warner Cable, a PS3, and a Wii, all of which I intend on connecting to my system. I have old crappy speakers (but no subwoofer) that I intend to use until I save up to buy a decent set from Definitive Technology.
> 
> 
> For many months I was struggling between purchasing either the Denon 2808 or the Yamaha 1800BL, both of which appear to have similar features and were equally priced at $1,199 at my local Best Buy. I chose Best Buy because I already had $500 in Best Buy gift cards that were given to me. Ten days ago I purchase the 2808, mostly because the price had just been reduced to $999, while the Yamaha was $1,149. While I am enjoying the 2808, I am now second-guessing my decision and am wondering whether I should have bought the higher-end Denon 3808 (for $1,599) or the Yamaha. I have 20 days within which to return the 2808 and upgrade to the 3808 for another $600, or switch to the Yamaha.
> 
> 
> Is the 3808 worth another $600? Because we use Apple computers at home, I am not very interested in the networking features of the 3808. But the 3808's new GUI, the HDMI to HDMI upconversion capability, and ability to get future firmware upgrades seems valuable. Also, what are the strengths, if any, of the Yamaha over 2808, other than getting another 20 watts per channel?
> 
> 
> Whichever receiver I keep or get, I intend on keeping it for many years. Therefore, I want to make a wise decision. Because I only have 20 days to decide, I really appreciate your advice and recommendations as soon as possible. Thanks so much.




If I was you and you could still return it for a full refund I'd just return it. Then I'd call 6th ave electronics and get a new 3808ci from an authorized dealer for about $500 cheaper than BB has it listed. Then I'd take those $500worth of coupons and use them at BB to buy a PS3 for bluray and a bunch of bluray movies and games.










But that's how I roll...maybe you LIKE spending so much more for the same thing.


----------



## rizzxx7

no so cal tax too so im with him


----------



## Snausy

Can someone please recommend me a good wireless bridge for my D-link DIR-655 connecting my Denon 3808. I'm setting up the garage as a movie theater and running a cat-6 cable from the router is no longer an option.


Thanks


----------



## aaronwt

You can always try powerline Ethernet. It will be faster than a wireless bridge.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baronzemo78* /forum/post/13917671
> 
> 
> How come they announced 10 new Denon receivers today but no 3809CI? I would love to see the Audyssey Dynamic Volume, on a new receiver but I don't know what stepping down to a 2809CI would mean.



Where did they announce these? I was going to purchase the 3808 in june. Now you have me curious


----------



## Infominister

Denon has a very broad receiver line from top to bottom. There are more than a dozen different models with prices ranging from the low hundreds to almost five figures at the flagship level. This looks like a new product roll-out for the low to mid end. The models on the upper end seem to get updated every two years, which means we'll probably see replacements for the '3808 and '4308 in the summer or fall of 2009, at the earliest.


----------



## gtrplyr

I seem to be having HDMI handshake issue.


I have my Comcast STB, my Tivo, and my Blu-Ray player all connected via HDMI into my receiver.


My HDTV is also connected to the receiveer via HDMI.


Quite often when I switch between units (Comcast to Tivo or DVD to Comcast, etc) I will get a black screen on my TV...it will say "no input" or something similar. I may or may not hear the audio.


Even sometimes when I am watching something on On Demand and switch to live TV, the video drops.


I am forced to turn off the TV and turn it back on in order to get the HDMI to handshake again and get my picture back.


Any ideas how I might remedy this?


----------



## Teris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13921460
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that I can't give you the answers to fix your problems but I will say this.
> 
> 
> The handshaking issue usually only happens when you first switch to a new source. NOT in the middle of watching a program. Something funky going on there.
> 
> 
> I use my DVR all the time and NEVER get audio drops.
> 
> 
> I never get pink lines...it could be the just a quick thing while it's ramping up the picture?
> 
> 
> I too wonder if you have the scaling set incorrectly or if it's changed on you.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is that most of us have 3808s that work perfectly fine(mine does and it's from 6th ave too). Don't give up on the make and model. It's possible that you just have a bad one? I am biased but I really don't think you can get a better AVR for the money. I love my 3808ci and wouldn't trade it for anything in it's pricerange. If I had your issues I'd be talking about returning it for another one is all.
> 
> 
> Did this just start happening after a FW update or something?



Thanks for the reply, Snausy. I have not done a firmware update, but 6th ave told me that it had the latest firmware. I will check the scaling today and post what I find. Thanks again.


----------



## glozano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13921465
> 
> 
> If I was you and you could still return it for a full refund I'd just return it. Then I'd call 6th ave electronics and get a new 3808ci from an authorized dealer for about $500 cheaper than BB has it listed. Then I'd take those $500worth of coupons and use them at BB to buy a PS3 for bluray and a bunch of bluray movies and games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's how I roll...maybe you LIKE spending so much more for the same thing.



Snausy:


Thanks for your response. I checked the 6th Avenue Electronics web site and their listed price for the Denon 3808ci is $1,599, the same as Best Buy.


I went with Best Buy because I had the $500 in gift cards and did not want to be out of pocket more than $500-$1000 for a receiver. I already have a PS3 and still need to buy decent speakers for my system, although this will be in the future. I am basically stuck with Best Buy and just need to decide whether returning my 2808ci and spending another $600 (minus $72 with the Best Buy coupons recommended on this thread) is worth it for the few extra features in the 3808ci when compared to the 2808ci. Am I better off putting that money into speakers?


Also, someone told me on another thread that the 3808ci does not upconvert/upscale from HDMI to HDMI. He said you have to step up to the 5308 for that. Is that true?


----------



## cybrsage

Does the 3808CI keep a log of firmare updates? If it does, is it accessable by us?


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/13922922
> 
> 
> Denon has a very broad receiver line from top to bottom. There are more than a dozen different models with prices ranging from the low hundreds to almost five figures at the flagship level. This looks like a new product roll-out for the low to mid end. The models on the upper end seem to get updated every two years, which means we'll probably see replacements for the '3808 and '4308 in the summer or fall of 2009, at the earliest.



replacements have been announced.


I am not sure if 2809 will still have older user interface or newer? Any news on 3809 or 4809?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/13923540
> 
> 
> replacements have been announced.
> 
> 
> I am not sure if 2809 will still have older user interface or newer? Any news on 3809 or 4809?



From what I have read, Denon will not replace the 3808 and 4808. They are going to stay and just have the new features purchasable via the ethernet port.


----------



## plutoprime

Hi, I bought the 3808 for my console gaming, music listening, and Home theater PC. For TV watching I use the AIR Antenna and my samsung A52650 atsc tuner.


Is it possible for me to feed the antenna through the receiver?


The only way I can get my audio through the receiver right now is by hooking up the Antenna to the TV, and the TVs optical Audio out to the receivers optical input. But obviously I lose the GUI volume control and other stuff from this method.


Any advice is appreciated! I really dislike remote control juggling


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/13923612
> 
> 
> From what I have read, Denon will not replace the 3808 and 4808. They are going to stay and just have the new features purchasable via the ethernet port.



Here's hoping that any of the software differences in the 09's will be given for free on the 08's. I'd personally like to see all the the Audyssey features added to the 3808. I'm not sure how they'd do the purchases or if that's something that would even be considered.


Fingers crossed for the audio normalization though. If it works well it'd be a nice bonus.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glozano* /forum/post/13923229
> 
> 
> Snausy:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. I checked the 6th Avenue Electronics web site and their listed price for the Denon 3808ci is $1,599, the same as Best Buy.
> 
> 
> I went with Best Buy because I had the $500 in gift cards and did not want to be out of pocket more than $500-$1000 for a receiver. I already have a PS3 and still need to buy decent speakers for my system, although this will be in the future. I am basically stuck with Best Buy and just need to decide whether returning my 2808ci and spending another $600 (minus $72 with the Best Buy coupons recommended on this thread) is worth it for the few extra features in the 3808ci when compared to the 2808ci. Am I better off putting that money into speakers?
> 
> 
> Also, someone told me on another thread that the 3808ci does not upconvert/upscale from HDMI to HDMI. He said you have to step up to the 5308 for that. Is that true?




I don't know how much I can say without getting into trouble but you don't have to pay that price at 6th ave. They just have to advertise it like that on the webpage. Just call them up and talk to them about it and say you want a price more in line with what you are hearing on the avs forum....I'll say no more. I got mine there so I know what I'm talking about...*wink wink* I paid a ton less than the advertised price myself as well as many people in this thread from them.


I hope you haven't done it yet. Just CALL them and talk about getting a much better price. You have to actually talk to the guys there, they will hook you up...you might be surprised at what you can accomplish that way. 500 bucks at bb buys a lot of extra goodies. Of course you can do what you want but you don't always have to pay whats on the sticker. Think of it like a car-dealership. They just want profits...


I didn't state a price to not get in trouble with the mods here but just remember the savings I stated earlier and go from there. Hope it works out...I'd hate for you to actually pay 1600 for it. Especially if you need better speakers.










As for if the 3808 is worth it, I'd say the ethernet FW updating is invaluable...you can't put a price on that.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/13924928
> 
> 
> Here's hoping that any of the software differences in the 09's will be given for free on the 08's. I'd personally like to see all the the Audyssey features added to the 3808. I'm not sure how they'd do the purchases or if that's something that would even be considered.
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for the audio normalization though. If it works well it'd be a nice bonus.



As I understand it, that is what that feature update portion is for. I do not know how it will work, but you should be able to add features through it. My best guess is they will sell you the feature on the main Denon website, you will buy it and put in your receiver serial numbe when you do, then it will appear in the add features portion (that currently useles section next to the firmware update section).


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13922020
> 
> 
> You can always try powerline Ethernet. It will be faster than a wireless bridge.



Awesome idea actually...IF you make sure to use newer Intellon technology. 14mbs works for me!


Funny I've never heard of powerline before you suggested it and I googled it. I consider myself rather computer savvy.










One thing I wonder about though, from the setups I've seen they seem to be built for computers. I see a PCI card that you put in your computer. Of course I wouldn't be able to use a PCI enet card in my denon. So I ask you to help me with which powerline setup to use. Is there one that just has an ethernet port and a powercord? I could plug in the cat-6 to the denon and the power cord to the outlet, BAM done...I just can't seem to find one that doesn't have a pci card for the computer. I want to link with my router and not use my computer to connect the denon.


I'll keep researching.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13921751
> 
> 
> Can someone please recommend me a good wireless bridge for my D-link DIR-655 connecting my Denon 3808. I'm setting up the garage as a movie theater and running a cat-6 cable from the router is no longer an option.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I use a 802.11N Linksys bridge with my DIR-655 and it works great. It does seem to need an ethernet hub between the receiver (or any device) and the bridge.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13925374
> 
> 
> I use a 802.11N Linksys bridge with my DIR-655 and it works great. It does seem to need an ethernet hub between the receiver (or any device) and the bridge.



Ok that's great because the more I read about the powerline, the more I don't want it. I was looking at some Dlink powerline solutions on ***egg and people are saying that they fail and are so hot that they can cook an egg. Apparently that tech has a way to go yet.


It's not cheaper either...plus i have an old netgear hub layin around so that would be fine.


Is a wireless access point the same as a wireless bridge? The one I'm looking at has a LAN port so I figure I'd just hook up the denon with that.


Thanks again.


----------



## Teris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtrplyr* /forum/post/13922930
> 
> 
> I seem to be having HDMI handshake issue.
> 
> 
> I have my Comcast STB, my Tivo, and my Blu-Ray player all connected via HDMI into my receiver.
> 
> 
> My HDTV is also connected to the receiveer via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Quite often when I switch between units (Comcast to Tivo or DVD to Comcast, etc) I will get a black screen on my TV...it will say "no input" or something similar. I may or may not hear the audio.
> 
> 
> Even sometimes when I am watching something on On Demand and switch to live TV, the video drops.
> 
> 
> I am forced to turn off the TV and turn it back on in order to get the HDMI to handshake again and get my picture back.
> 
> 
> Any ideas how I might remedy this?



gtrplyr, you should check out my posts and the responses to them - I'm having very similar problems. Looks like my 3808 is going back...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13925512
> 
> 
> Ok that's great because the more I read about the powerline, the more I don't want it. I was looking at some Dlink powerline solutions on ***egg and people are saying that they fail and are so hot that they can cook an egg. Apparently that tech has a way to go yet.
> 
> 
> It's not cheaper either...plus i have an old netgear hub layin around so that would be fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



There are different brands and different solutions. Some work great and some don't. It was just another option. I personally prefer a wired solution. I've been running a gigabit network, on cat5E, at home for 7 years now. No wireless solution can come anywhere close to the speeds I get.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13925692
> 
> 
> There are different brands and different solutions. Some work great and some don't. It was just another option. I personally prefer a wired solution. I've been running a gigabit network, on cat5E, at home for 7 years now. No wireless solution can come anywhere close to the speeds I get.



Oh I certainly hear you there. Currently I have my Denon hooked up through Cat-6 50ft from the router. However the new house I'm moving into I'll be setting up the movie theater in the finished garage and wired from the router just isn't really an option anymore. Believe me, I wish it was.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13927749
> 
> 
> Oh I certainly hear you there. Currently I have my Denon hooked up through Cat-6 50ft from the router. However the new house I'm moving into I'll be setting up the movie theater in the finished garage and wired from the router just isn't really an option anymore. Believe me, I wish it was.



I have have been using this http://www.dabs.com/productview.aspx?quicklinx=3XB9 


and this http://www.radiolabs.com/products/wi...ess-router.php 


with no issues whatsoever. You can hook up four devices to the wireless converter. I currently have my DirecTv DVR, 3808, and X360 hooked up. Of course with the injunction on Buffalo you will have to buy on eBay.


----------



## aaronwt

Isn't there an injunction against Buffalo to sell wireless products in the USA?


----------



## Spiderr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13929843
> 
> 
> Isn't there an injunction against Buffalo to sell wireless products in the USA?





Here is the story http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/ 

but this was last year. I can't find what happened since then.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/13931777
> 
> 
> Here is the story http://www.buffalotech.com/products/wireless/
> 
> but this was last year. I can't find what happened since then.




The injuction must still be in place since the page pops up if you try to access any of the wireless device pages.


----------



## azuniga

I have a Denon 3808 some questions related to Zone 2 remote control:


1) If I set up Speakers in patio (or other room) to zone 2 output is there a way for me to remotely control say the CD disc changer from the Patio to select songs?


2) Can I remotely change the source of Zone 2?


3) How can I control the volume of zone 2 speakers?


4) should I just get Squeezebox and forget using the Denon to sharing audio outside?


----------



## Briss929

Hi, i am a beginner and i would like to know how can i reduce manually the ''high-pitched'' sound on my system. When i increase the volume over -30db the high-pitched sounds are to strong.


Someone can help me?


Thank's


----------



## aaronwt

lower the treble in the treble/bass settings.


----------



## Briss929




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13934467
> 
> 
> lower the treble in the treble/bass settings.



I can't see any treble or bass setting in my receiver menu. Only frequency, distance, auto setup etc...


----------



## jarhead77

AVS'ers


I just recently purchased Bee movie on bluray, and on the box and on the disc menus it says the movie is encoded with dolby true hd. When i play the disc i select dolby true hd but my Denon 3808 days dolby digital, not true HD. I have everything set to bit stream. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## intelonetwo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Briss929* /forum/post/13934556
> 
> 
> I can't see any treble or bass setting in my receiver menu. Only frequency, distance, auto setup etc...



You probably have the "Tone Defeat" setting to on. If you want control over bass and treble, it should be set to "off".


----------



## intelonetwo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jarhead77* /forum/post/13934844
> 
> 
> AVS'ers
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased Bee movie on bluray, and on the box and on the disc menus it says the movie is encoded with dolby true hd. When i play the disc i select dolby true hd but my Denon 3808 days dolby digital, not true HD. I have everything set to bit stream. Anyone else notice this?



To get all the high def surround sound formats: HDMI use LPCM, Toslink use Bitstream.



> Quote:
> Posted by Steve Schauer in the Blu-Ray section, post called "AVS Sony PS3 FAQ (PS3 used as a Blu-ray player)
> 
> The PS3 will not bitstream advanced audio formats to your receiver. It will not send advanced multi-channel formats over optical. It will decode all but DTS-HD and convert them to LPCM and pass that to your receiver via HDMI. It is rumored that DTS-HD MA support will be added in a future firmware update. In the interim, a 1.5mbps DTS track will be extracted from the DTS-HD MA source over optical or HDMI.


----------



## jarhead77

Gents


I am pretty sure everything set up correctly, I put in "enchanted" (Panasonic DMP-30) which has dolby true HD and the receiver decodes it properly. All of my HD DVDs are decoded correctly (HD-A35)(bitstream) All of my DTS HD is decoded properly. This disc is the only one I have an issue with, maybe because its new? I have not updated my FW in a while. Does anyone else have this disc?(Bee Movie)


----------



## bearcatfan1976

hey guys, I have had my Onkyo 805 for about two weeks and while I love the sound the lip sync issues are absolutely killing me. Most of my HD channels with direct are spot on, but there are two or three that are unwatchable. I feel like I'm watching old Bruce Lee movies.


So...my question to you Denon owners. Are there any major bugs that I would have to deal with if I sent my Onkyo back and picked up the Denon? The thing that appeals to me the most is the ability to update via the ethernet port. The current update that is supposed to be available for the Onkyo is a joke. You have to use a serial port, stand on your head, say the pledge 9 times and eat a pickle to get it to work.


In short (I know, too late) could you proud Denon owners convince me the the time and effort to send my Onkyo back will be worth it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearcatfan1976* /forum/post/13935786
> 
> 
> hey guys, I have had my Onkyo 805 for about two weeks and while I love the sound the lip sync issues are absolutely killing me. Most of my HD channels with direct are spot on, but there are two or three that are unwatchable. I feel like I'm watching old Bruce Lee movies.
> 
> 
> So...my question to you Denon owners. Are there any major bugs that I would have to deal with if I sent my Onkyo back and picked up the Denon?...



You're not expecting the Denon to fix your lip sync issues are you? If you only have some problem channels then it's the fault of the source, not the receiver.


----------



## bearcatfan1976

which is what I thought too, but when I plug my HDMI into my tv and not through the onkyo I have no issues at all. Now as to why the onkyo would only affect certain channels and not all....I have no clue.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearcatfan1976* /forum/post/13935786
> 
> 
> hey guys, I have had my Onkyo 805 for about two weeks and while I love the sound the lip sync issues are absolutely killing me. Most of my HD channels with direct are spot on, but there are two or three that are unwatchable. I feel like I'm watching old Bruce Lee movies.
> 
> 
> So...my question to you Denon owners. Are there any major bugs that I would have to deal with if I sent my Onkyo back and picked up the Denon? The thing that appeals to me the most is the ability to update via the ethernet port. The current update that is supposed to be available for the Onkyo is a joke. You have to use a serial port, stand on your head, say the pledge 9 times and eat a pickle to get it to work.
> 
> 
> In short (I know, too late) could you proud Denon owners convince me the the time and effort to send my Onkyo back will be worth it? Thanks in advance.



Yes, updating via the Internet one reason I upgraded from my previous Denon (which could not be updated via the Internet).


I once noticed a lip sync issue but wasn't the 3808 it was the station which the broadcaster subsequently fixed.


You could still stand on your head, say a pledge and eat pickles while updating a 3808 if you want but you won't have to use a serial port










I have updated three times with no problems. On occasion someone will have a problem updating. Most of the time updating works fine. One thing to be aware with the Denon there is no serial updating so if for some reason the update fails miserably you would have to send the receiver to Denon for repair.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearcatfan1976* /forum/post/13935786
> 
> 
> hey guys, I have had my Onkyo 805 for about two weeks and while I love the sound the lip sync issues are absolutely killing me. Most of my HD channels with direct are spot on, but there are two or three that are unwatchable. I feel like I'm watching old Bruce Lee movies.
> 
> 
> So...my question to you Denon owners. Are there any major bugs that I would have to deal with if I sent my Onkyo back and picked up the Denon? The thing that appeals to me the most is the ability to update via the ethernet port. The current update that is supposed to be available for the Onkyo is a joke. You have to use a serial port, stand on your head, say the pledge 9 times and eat a pickle to get it to work.
> 
> 
> In short (I know, too late) could you proud Denon owners convince me the the time and effort to send my Onkyo back will be worth it? Thanks in advance.



Yes it is worth it. I made the same mistake you did and when I got the Denon, I was utterly delighted.


fafner


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearcatfan1976* /forum/post/13935786
> 
> 
> hey guys, I have had my Onkyo 805 for about two weeks and while I love the sound the lip sync issues are absolutely killing me. Most of my HD channels with direct are spot on, but there are two or three that are unwatchable. I feel like I'm watching old Bruce Lee movies.
> 
> 
> So...my question to you Denon owners. Are there any major bugs that I would have to deal with if I sent my Onkyo back and picked up the Denon? The thing that appeals to me the most is the ability to update via the ethernet port. The current update that is supposed to be available for the Onkyo is a joke. You have to use a serial port, stand on your head, say the pledge 9 times and eat a pickle to get it to work.
> 
> 
> In short (I know, too late) could you proud Denon owners convince me the the time and effort to send my Onkyo back will be worth it? Thanks in advance.



I've owned an Onkyo 805 an 875 and now a Denon 3808. All 3 are excellent receivers and all 3 sound great. The Denon is a "tweakers" receiver, thus it fits my needs better. It is extremely customizable which is a necessity in my home theater. On the flip side, the Denon has a steeper learning curve but is still not overlly difficult to operate, with a few days practice







.


Larone


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/13935925
> 
> 
> You're not expecting the Denon to fix your lip sync issues are you? If you only have some problem channels then it's the fault of the source, not the receiver.



Agreed, TNT-HD is the biggest offender in my area. It needs it's own lip-sync adjustment







. Checking the source should be the first step in diagnosing the issue.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13937094
> 
> 
> I've owned an Onkyo 805 an 875 and now a Denon 3808. All 3 are excellent receivers and all 3 sound great. The Denon is a "tweakers" receiver, thus it fits my needs better. It is extremely customizable which is a necessity in my home theater. On the flip side, the Denon has a steeper learning curve but is still not overlly difficult to operate, with a few days practice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Larone



If Denon is a "tweakers" receiver, how wolud you classify Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha? I also hear the highs more so in the Denons and in the Yamaha's with the mids in the Onkyo's, but thats my ear.


----------



## dloose

If the 3908 is unplugged does it lose all its settings? I know I can save them but I'm just curious (before I swap out a surge protector).


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/13937254
> 
> 
> If Denon is a "tweakers" receiver, how wolud you classify Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha? I also hear the highs more so in the Denons and in the Yamaha's with the mids in the Onkyo's, but thats my ear.



To be honest, I've never owned a Pioneer receiver so I can't comment there. In terms of customization the Yamahas are pretty flexible but in my opinion Denon is still the winner. It's firmware update process, web interface, and input customizing for both audio and video are all top notch. The Onkyo is the most user-friendly of the bunch, that's a fact







.


In terms of SQ it's all subjective, I'm currently using the 3808 as a preamp but I did spend some time with the AVR on its own. I will say the Onkyo 805/875/905 have the most dynamic amplifiers I've ever heard in an AVR. Dynamic doesn't always mean better and may not suit one's listening tastes.


Larone


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13937355
> 
> 
> If the 3908 is unplugged does it lose all its settings? I know I can save them but I'm just curious (before I swap out a surge protector).



You're safe. For the future, you may want to back-up your settings using the web interface. Easy to save, easy to recall







.


Larone


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/13937355
> 
> 
> If the 3908 is unplugged does it lose all its settings? I know I can save them but I'm just curious (before I swap out a surge protector).



I was egregiously lazy - the answer is no according to the manual there is about a weeks worth of non-volatile memory


----------



## bearcatfan1976

When I plug the HDMI into my tv rather than my Onkyo I get no lip sync issues at all. It only occurs when I run it through the 805. I was looking at getting the 3808 anyway and picked the Onkyo because it was much cheaper. Now I'm to the point where I have had enough and I'm thinking about boxing up this 60lb. monster and sending it back.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Briss929* /forum/post/13934556
> 
> 
> I can't see any treble or bass setting in my receiver menu. Only frequency, distance, auto setup etc...



I asked this initially also. They are there, you have to turn them on though. Most people just calibrate with Audyssey and that's that. Treble and bass are there but you have to turn them on and I don't remember how. I think you have to turn on "tone defeat"...then the options show up.


Someone will correct me I'm sure but I just wanted you to know that they are indeed there, just not as easy to use.


One of the reasons people call this a "tweakers" AVR. You have to learn a lot.


----------



## lrstevens421

Tone defeat is the correct option that must be engaged to control bass and treble.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13938154
> 
> 
> One of the reasons people call this a "tweakers" AVR. You have to learn a lot.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"You have to learn a lot."


True but it may not be about the Denon. I think its fairly straight-foward after an initial learning curve. However when you try to do things like stream audio to the 3808 and have to learn TVersity or how to use WMP to create play lists, etc., then you really have to figure some odd stuff out. I've spent way more time trying to figure out the media servers than I ever did on the 3808.


----------



## bearcatfan1976

Thanks for all of your help from a FORMER Onkyo owner. I'm sending my 805 back to Crutchfield. I know we can't talk about price specifics, but has anyone gotten theirs recently and can recommend a place with a good deal?


----------



## lrstevens421

I know a place







.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

bear....


Any of the forum sponsors will work with you on price. Last few posts seemed to have 6th Ave with the best price. But I'd check any of the sponsors and see what deals they will make with you.


----------



## lrstevens421

There are a few places that will match 6ave and other authorized dealers (Sorry, the Sales Manager in me couldn't resisit







).


----------



## bearcatfan1976

Thanks again. When I get back from lunch I will begin the quest for the 3808. You may see me on here quite a bit in the next few days when I finally get one. But if I have lip sync problems with the Denon I'm going to hit my self in the head with a snow shovel and go buy a black and white 13" tv and be done with it.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

No lipsynch issues with mine.


----------



## Teris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearcatfan1976* /forum/post/13938565
> 
> 
> Thanks again. When I get back from lunch I will begin the quest for the 3808. You may see me on here quite a bit in the next few days when I finally get one. But if I have lip sync problems with the Denon I'm going to hit my self in the head with a snow shovel and go buy a black and white 13" tv and be done with it.



Bearcat, I seem to be in the minority, but I have had all kinds of problems with my 3808 and it's going back. I went thorough all of my problems in earlier posts, but there were no answers that solved the problems. I think I just got a bum receiver.


----------



## mntwister

I have a question....I am about 4 weeks with my 3808 and just loving it.....today I was looking at all of the settings and noticed I had the HDMI under the HDMI setup color range selection to be YcBcr. I changed it to RGB and I noticed a slightly sharper picture (using my PS3 and a blu-ray disc). I can't figure what they are telling me in the manual, but which one should this be set on? I have the rgb range on the PS3 and Denon set to normal, not extended, which should be right, but I am confused about the RGB or YcBcr issue and which to use. Where should that be set on my PS3 and the Denon?


Maybe it's just me but it looks sharper set to RGB on the receiver.


I am using an Epson Powerlite 1080 (full high def) projector.


Thanks for your help , hope you are all having a good holiday weekend.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13939494
> 
> 
> today I was looking at all of the settings and noticed I had the HDMI under the HDMI setup color range selection to be YcBcr. I changed it to RGB and I noticed a slightly sharper picture (using my PS3 and a blu-ray disc). I can't figure what they are telling me in the manual, but which one should this be set on? I have the rgb range on the PS3 and Denon set to normal, not extended, which should be right, but I am confused about the RGB or YcBcr issue and which to use. Where should that be set on my PS3 and the Denon?
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me but it looks sharper set to RGB on the receiver.
> 
> 
> I am using an Epson Powerlite 1080 (full high def) projector.



- That is the colorspace setting. In general, you should set it to YCbCr (Limited) if you have a TV and RGB (Full) if you have a monitor. The color gamut of YCbCr is 16-235 while RGB is 0-255. It has nothing to do with sharpness. I'm not sure if your projector supports RGB, but if it doesn't and you set the Denon or PS3 to RGB, then you're going to crush blacks.


Here's a good read.
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/ca...vels-xvycc-rgb


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/13935208
> 
> 
> To get all the high def surround sound formats: HDMI use LPCM, Toslink use Bitstream.




No no no no no!


You cannot use Toslink (coax/fiber) for high def audio. It does not have the bandwidth to carry the information.


You *have* to use HDMI to enjoy all the high def codecs (PCM or bitstream)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glozano* /forum/post/13923229
> 
> 
> Snausy:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. I checked the 6th Avenue Electronics web site and their listed price for the Denon 3808ci is $1,599, the same as Best Buy.
> 
> [snip]




I know you're stuck with BB, but as a future reference you need to *call* them directly and mention that you are an AVS Forum member. AVS also carries these boxes at a very attractive price.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/13937372
> 
> 
> To be honest, I've never owned a Pioneer receiver so I can't comment there. In terms of customization the Yamahas are pretty flexible but in my opinion Denon is still the winner. It's firmware update process, web interface, and input customizing for both audio and video are all top notch. The Onkyo is the most user-friendly of the bunch, that's a fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> In terms of SQ it's all subjective, I'm currently using the 3808 as a preamp but I did spend some time with the AVR on its own. I will say the Onkyo 805/875/905 have the most dynamic amplifiers I've ever heard in an AVR. Dynamic doesn't always mean better and may not suit one's listening tastes.
> 
> 
> Larone



Thanks for you input, it's good that the Denon has a strong high end, my room is packed the overstuffed chairs and sofa's. I suppose that's why a like the Yamaha sound and i'm every happy the denon will also follow those same lines but packed with so many things to play with. All I have to do is sell my Wii and i'll have the last bit of cash i need.


I have read that the main remote is not very good, i was thinking of also upgrading to a better remote, any ideas. A new remote has a WAF = 11, she wasn't thrilled with another recevier in the house, but when I told her that the new remote would only come if I got this 3808 she gave full administrative clearance for the buy.


----------



## Teris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13939889
> 
> 
> I know you're stuck with BB, but as a future reference you need to *call* them directly and mention that you are an AVS Forum member. AVS also carries these boxes at a very attractive price.



Hansang, I read with interest your posts on the Marantz thread about the7002/8002 vs the 3808CI. I am considering that receiver as a replacement for my 3808CI (you can see the problems I'm having at posts 8168 and 8300).


I listened to the Marantz this morning compared to the 3808 and preferred the sound of the Marantz (it was close but I noticed more clarity on the high end with the 7002). I really only use the receiver for TV watching and Blu-Ray (i.e., not for music). I may have just received a defective 3808 unit. Having compared the two products, what are your thoughts on which would be better as a home theater receiver? Thanks a lot.


----------



## RickGavin

Hi All,

Sorry if I mist a post about this already. When ever I turn the 3808 on and switch to iPod, Net Radio, or Tuner, my audio will keep cutting out every couple seconds until I also turn my TV on. Once I turn the TV on, the audio becomes solid and I can then Turn the TV back off.


Before I turn the TV on, the "monitor" light on the Denon blinks, about at the same frequency with the audio dropouts. I assume this has something to do with the video upconversion options. But was just wondering what the "correct" way to fix this.. or if there is something wrong with my 3808.


Denon 3808 (latest US firmware) to Samsung 46" LCD via HDMI


thanks for any info...


----------



## tbuddha

I was getting my new 3808 set up, and was delighted with the way the iPod dock ASD-1R functioned. I loved it. Alas, the second day, all of a sudden I lost the display information for the iPod on my plasma. The remote seemed to still be controlling the iPod, but that's pretty useless unless you can sit back and see what is going on by looking at the TV. I tried all kinds of trouble shooting; reassigning it to other inputs, replacing the s-video cable with my own, etc., etc. I finally returned it to the store as a defective unit. The folks there agreed that's what the problem sounded like.


Got the replacement home, and I still had the same problem. Now I was starting to get worried that the new Denon 3808 was itself defective. To cut to the punch line, after a lot of exploration I discovered if you press and hold the "SEARCH" button on the sub-remote while in iPod mode, it changes over to something called "Remote Mode Switching" (see chart on p. 66 of the manual). Apparently that causes the screen to go dead, and the function to become useless. I had been teaching my learning remote that day, and I guess I held the SEARCH button too long. So I pressed and held one more time, and all is restored.


----------



## jeffwine

Suddenly today, zone 2 is playing the DVR1 from zone 1. It play over all sources from zone 2. Any help to fix this would be helpful


----------



## mikejsc

Please help. I just replaced my venerable 3600 with a new 3808CI and am having problems accessing internet radio. I've been able to stream music stored on my local computer over my LAN, but when I try internet radio I don't get any "stations" listed. When I put my receiver's MAC code into radiodenon.com, I get an ID not found message. Also, I tried selecting the check for firmware updates menu item and got a server denied connection error, if that gives anyone any clues as to what's not set up properly on my network. Finally, does anyone have any experience serving music files to the receiver from an external USB/Firewire hard drive? I have the folders shared properly in WMP, but the Denon doesn't see them for some reason. Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejsc* /forum/post/13941563
> 
> 
> Please help. I just replaced my venerable 3600 with a new 3808CI and am having problems accessing internet radio. I've been able to stream music stored on my local computer over my LAN, but when I try internet radio I don't get any "stations" listed. When I put my receiver's MAC code into radiodenon.com, I get an ID not found message. Also, I tried selecting the check for firmware updates menu item and got a server denied connection error, if that gives anyone any clues as to what's not set up properly on my network. Finally, does anyone have any experience serving music files to the receiver from an external USB/Firewire hard drive? I have the folders shared properly in WMP, but the Denon doesn't see them for some reason. Thanks in advance for any help and advice.



Did you setup your internet radio online at radio Denon first?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/13941233
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry if I mist a post about this already. When ever I turn the 3808 on and switch to iPod, Net Radio, or Tuner, my audio will keep cutting out every couple seconds until I also turn my TV on. Once I turn the TV on, the audio becomes solid and I can then Turn the TV back off.
> 
> 
> Before I turn the TV on, the "monitor" light on the Denon blinks, about at the same frequency with the audio dropouts. I assume this has something to do with the video upconversion options. But was just wondering what the "correct" way to fix this.. or if there is something wrong with my 3808.
> 
> 
> Denon 3808 (latest US firmware) to Samsung 46" LCD via HDMI
> 
> 
> thanks for any info...



Sounds like it may be an HDMI handshake issue. Try a different cable and see if your TV is up to date with it's firmware. I have a Samsung TV and haven't had any of those problems and I have played with lots of video conversion settings.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Briss929* /forum/post/13934306
> 
> 
> Hi, i am a beginner and i would like to know how can i reduce manually the ''high-pitched'' sound on my system. When i increase the volume over -30db the high-pitched sounds are to strong.
> 
> 
> Someone can help me?
> 
> 
> Thank's



You can also manually adjust the room EQ graph. It may give you finer adjustment. When you try adjusting any EQ settings make sure "night mode" is off. Have you run Audessey?


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejsc* /forum/post/13941563
> 
> 
> Please help. I just replaced my venerable 3600 with a new 3808CI and am having problems accessing internet radio. I've been able to stream music stored on my local computer over my LAN, but when I try internet radio I don't get any "stations" listed. When I put my receiver's MAC code into radiodenon.com, I get an ID not found message. Also, I tried selecting the check for firmware updates menu item and got a server denied connection error, if that gives anyone any clues as to what's not set up properly on my network. Finally, does anyone have any experience serving music files to the receiver from an external USB/Firewire hard drive? I have the folders shared properly in WMP, but the Denon doesn't see them for some reason. Thanks in advance for any help and advice.



Where did you buy you're unit. I know that Denon refuse Gray Market unit for FW update. Not saying that you're is but with the seller name that would say something..


----------



## mikejsc

Thanks for the reply, but as I said in my post the MAC address of my receiver at radiodenon.com gives me an ID not found error. I'm under the impression that the MAC address is the ID they want. If that's wrong, what number do they want there?


----------



## mikejsc

The reseller I bought this at is on Denon's dealer list.


----------



## mikejsc

Originally Posted by mikejsc

Please help. I just replaced my venerable 3600 with a new 3808CI and am having problems accessing internet radio. ....see post 8371 for the details.


Did you setup your internet radio online at radio Denon first?



Thanks for the reply, but as I said in my post the MAC address of my receiver at radiodenon.com gives me an ID not found error. I'm under the impression that the MAC address is the ID they want. If that's wrong, what number do they want there?[


----------



## jsmiddleton4

mike....


You do not have to setup the radio stations in order to have the internet interface work with the Denon. Can you access the denon from a computer? Access the firmware update site/process?


In other words is the Denon connected to the web/network? You need to verify first that everything is connected and data is able to flow from the "web" to the Denon in the first place.


The Denon radio site is looking for the id for the receiver and that is the number/letters in the NAME of the unit. It is not the MAC address that a router assigns. It is the MAC address minus the ":" in it. At least on mine it is.


The radio web site accepting the id of the unit has nothing to do with the unit being on-line. Those are 2 different things. Your unit receiving the information as favorites/listed radio stations with the information the web site sends to your receiver, sure. You have to be on-line for that. But the web site taking the ID information and letting you select, listen to stations, etc., and your receiver being on-line are 2 different things.


If you've entered the id address for your receiver correctly, the receiver is legit, and the vTuner site isn't taking it I'd call Denon. Something is off somewhere.


If your receiver is not connected to the "web" and you have set it up via lan/router/whatever to be connected then you have a different issue.


----------



## mikejsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13943308
> 
> 
> mike....
> 
> 
> You do not have to setup the radio stations in order to have the internet interface work with the Denon. Can you access the denon from a computer? Access the firmware update site/process?
> 
> 
> In other words is the Denon connected to the web/network? You need to verify first that everything is connected and data is able to flow from the "web" to the Denon in the first place.
> 
> 
> The Denon radio site is looking for the id for the receiver and that is the number/letters in the NAME of the unit. It is not the MAC address that a router assigns. It is the MAC address minus the ":" in it. At least on mine it is.
> 
> 
> The radio web site accepting the id of the unit has nothing to do with the unit being on-line. Those are 2 different things. Your unit receiving the information as favorites/listed radio stations with the information the web site sends to your receiver, sure. You have to be on-line for that. But the web site taking the ID information and letting you select, listen to stations, etc., and your receiver being on-line are 2 different things.
> 
> 
> If you've entered the id address for your receiver correctly, the receiver is legit, and the vTuner site isn't taking it I'd call Denon. Something is off somewhere.
> 
> 
> If your receiver is not connected to the "web" and you have set it up via lan/router/whatever to be connected then you have a different issue.



Thanks for the info. No I can't access the update site. I get a "server denied connection" error. I believe you're correct that the receiver is not accessing the internet properly for some reason. I am able to play music stored on my LAN, and when I ping the IP address from a computer on my LAN, there's no problem. The receiver is connected to the router all my other network devices are attached to, and I have no issues with anything else. I run Windows XP service pack 3. I will try pinging the receiver from another network, when I can get to work or a neighbor. I will also lug one of my desktops down and plug it into the ethernet port the Denon is using to ensure something can see the internet from that connection. If there are any other ideas, I'll be happy to try them. This is starting to get more than a little frustrating. I specifically chose this model for its internet music/upgrade/update capability.


Thanks agian,


Mike


----------



## rec head

Thank the maker! I don't know what I did but I have a playlist streaming right now with TVersity. I only have one album folder shared but it's working. I have no idea what I did. Wish me luck getting the whole library working.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13942626
> 
> 
> Sounds like it may be an HDMI handshake issue. Try a different cable and see if your TV is up to date with it's firmware. I have a Samsung TV and haven't had any of those problems and I have played with lots of video conversion settings.



I think you missed what I was saying, when the tv is on, i have no issues. the Point is, I shouldn't have to turn my TV on to listen to the Radio. If I just turn the 3808 on, set it to tuner, ipod, or net. The sound blinks on and off until i turn the tv on. the 3808 seems to REQUIRE me to have my TV on. Does this not happen to everyone?


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/13944095
> 
> 
> the 3808 seems to REQUIRE me to have my TV on. Does this not happen to everyone?



Nope. I listen to Internet radio all the time without the TV on.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/13944114
> 
> 
> Nope. I listen to Internet radio all the time without the TV on.



do you have HDMI for your monitor out? or do you have analogs? or a combo of both? If a single HDMI out for your monitor, what type of TV do you got. And do you get the info on your screen for the net radio if you have your tv on? thanks for the info.


As Note, i can listen to ipod/net/tuner with the tv off.. but I have to turn it on first, to get it to stop doing the audio "blinking", then i can turn it back off and its fine.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/13944095
> 
> 
> I think you missed what I was saying, when the tv is on, i have no issues. the Point is, I shouldn't have to turn my TV on to listen to the Radio. If I just turn the 3808 on, set it to tuner, ipod, or net. The sound blinks on and off until i turn the tv on. the 3808 seems to REQUIRE me to have my TV on. Does this not happen to everyone?



I got your point but HDMI is all about copy protection I think passing signal is secondary. What you have sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. Try unplugging your tv from the 3808 and see if it still happens, it probably won't. Then try plugging it back in but unplug the tv's power cord. Many devices (including the 3808) aren't all the way off when you turn them off. That is why it might be an HDMI handshake issue. Many people have reported odd things with HDMI cables, even expensive ones. Then they swap it out and the problem is gone. Again if you can update firmware on the tv it might be worth a try.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"server denied connection"


Mike,


The Denon is most likely not connecting to the web. I'm not sure how you would connect to the Denon from a different network? Do you have VPN or something like that that allows you to get in to your own network?


I'd suggest going back to basics starting with the Denon as that the easiest. Make sure DHCP is ON and save it and then I'd turn off the Denon with the small power switch and leave it off. Are you connecting via wired or through a wireless bridge/WDS to the main gateway router?


If wired make sure the router is config as a dhcp server and you have enough range on the ip's it can hand out to include all devices connected. Most security stuff is wireless and very little for wired connection but make sure you don't have some filter, deny access to, etc., setting in the router that are blocking the Denon. Save everything and then boot the router. Once its back up then I'd turn on the Denon and let it get an ip from the router. Can you see a device list in the router to see if the Denon has picked up an IP address from the router?


Edit: My internet radio features have become our mainstay for listening to music. It works very well by the way.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Rick,


My TV does not have to be on. I have Samsung 6189s led rptv connected by both hdmi and component to my 3808.


Do you have something set in the Denon to show on the display like in the gui settings for the ipod/internet radio? Or for those input sources have video conversion turned on so that the 3808 is trying to send a video signal to the display?


----------



## catman2

hi,


i see from the manual that the denon uses 500W power, but i am guessing that

is only when you are running it 7 speakers full power...has anyone observed power consumption during modes like playback/streaming at more normal volumes?


my whole house is solar powered, so I gotta watch those watts are not being wasted. The Onkyo seemed to be running hot, and I dont need another heater....i'm hoping the denon is a little more efficient.


thanks.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/13944891
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> 
> i see from the manual that the denon uses 500W power, but i am guessing that
> 
> is only when you are running it 7 speakers full power...has anyone observed power consumption during modes like playback/streaming at more normal volumes?
> 
> 
> my whole house is solar powered, so I gotta watch those watts are not being wasted. The Onkyo seemed to be running hot, and I dont need another heater....i'm hoping the denon is a little more efficient.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I would invest in a Watts-up type meter that shows you actual power usage. My 3808 runs MUCH cooler than my Onkyo 905.


----------



## BigTez

I just ordered the 3808 from BB, along with a PS3 and a Samsung LN46A750!!


I can't wait!! The initial post on this thread is very well done!! A very good resource!!


Thanks in advance to everyone, as I'm sure I'll have a ton of questions when I start getting everything set up!! I've never owned an AVR worth mentioning...so this will be quite the learning experience.


Let me know the post number or date if there's any real good posts in this thread that deal with the initial set-up.


----------



## mikejsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13944198
> 
> 
> "server denied connection"
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> The Denon is most likely not connecting to the web. I'm not sure how you would connect to the Denon from a different network? Do you have VPN or something like that that allows you to get in to your own network?
> 
> 
> I'd suggest going back to basics starting with the Denon as that the easiest. Make sure DHCP is ON and save it and then I'd turn off the Denon with the small power switch and leave it off. Are you connecting via wired or through a wireless bridge/WDS to the main gateway router?
> 
> 
> If wired make sure the router is config as a dhcp server and you have enough range on the ip's it can hand out to include all devices connected. Most security stuff is wireless and very little for wired connection but make sure you don't have some filter, deny access to, etc., setting in the router that are blocking the Denon. Save everything and then boot the router. Once its back up then I'd turn on the Denon and let it get an ip from the router. Can you see a device list in the router to see if the Denon has picked up an IP address from the router?
> 
> 
> Edit: My internet radio features have become our mainstay for listening to music. It works very well by the way.



JS,


Thanks for all the advice. Unfortunately, nothing has worked.


Just to answer your questions though, I have a wired connection. My router doesn't support wireless. I am and have always been getting a good IP address to the receiver.


I have tried everything you suggested, and everything I can think of with my router. I deleted every filter, restructured my firewalls, opened all ports and protocols to the IP for the Denon. I even connected the line for the Denon to a different port on my router.


I'm able to stream music stored on my home network (LAN), but anything from the internet fails. This time, when I select "check for updates" I get a "connection refused" error. I get the error IMMEDIATELY. It's as if the receiver doesn't even try to look to the internet. When I select Internet Radio, nothing happens. Occassionally, the menu freezes and I have to select another source, before I can do anything. Sometimes it will let me back up in the menu tree to select music on my LAN. I will have to give Denon a call, probably Tuesday with the holiday tomorrow. Thanks again for trying to help.


Mike


----------



## studlygoorite

I hope someone can help, I feel I am very close but am missing something simple.


I just bought out door speakers and am trying to get them hooked up under zone 2. I have the speaker wires tapped into the surround back inputs on the back of my 3808. I have the SB speakers turned off in the setup and have made sure when I turn on zone 2 that the volume is up but I do not get any sound. Amp assign is on Zone 2. What the heck?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejsc* /forum/post/13945792
> 
> 
> JS,
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the advice. Unfortunately, nothing has worked.



If you understand TCP/IP at all, run Wireshark on a computer and see what the Denon is doing over the network. May give some good clues as to what is wrong.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/13945960
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help, I feel I am very close but am missing something simple.
> 
> 
> I just bought out door speakers and am trying to get them hooked up under zone 2. I have the speaker wires tapped into the surround back inputs on the back of my 3808. I have the SB speakers turned off in the setup and have made sure when I turn on zone 2 that the volume is up but I do not get any sound. Amp assign is on Zone 2. What the heck?




I just found that if I change Amp Assign to 7.1 instead of zone 2 and turn back speakers on, I get sound......even though the zone 2 is turned off.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/13945960
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help, I feel I am very close but am missing something simple.
> 
> 
> I just bought out door speakers and am trying to get them hooked up under zone 2. I have the speaker wires tapped into the surround back inputs on the back of my 3808. I have the SB speakers turned off in the setup and have made sure when I turn on zone 2 that the volume is up but I do not get any sound. Amp assign is on Zone 2. What the heck?



Have you selected a source that is currently playing something for Zone 2? It won't necessarily play the same source as is currently selected in Zone 1...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Mike,


The Denon won't do anything with the Internet Radio selected if it can't get through to the web. You can select it; it will do nothing. So that is normal.


From the router how are you connected to the web? The router is an internet gateway with a WAN port, etc., and you are connecting it to a modem of some sort? So the "router" is the gateway doing NAT and DNS giving out and keeping track of for your network?


When you say the Denon is getting a good ip address, how do you know? What are you looking at to tell?


Having a local network where you can see devices on the network is not the same as getting all devices on your network connected to the web.


It could be something about the Denon of course but this sounds more like a network problem. Something isn't configured correctly. I didn't mean to have you redo the setup but maybe just turn all that stuff off? Can you hook the Denon directly to the modem and bypass the router? Usually that means you have to turn off the modem, plug in the Denon. Turn the modem on. Turn the Denon on. See if you can connect with the router out of the system.


Edit: Did you get signed on the denon radio vTuner web site?


----------



## Classico

Because my router is soooo far away, I am considering using a Power Wire Ethernet device to bring a "hardwired" connection to all of my equipment. There are several out there but here is my question: Is there ANY noise introduced into ANY part of the system by these radio waves going through the lines? I know that manuacturers (the good ones anyway) expend a lot of technology in shielding their units from RF interference. Some of us spend money on electric power conditioners to keep the power line clean and stable. This sending an ethernet signal through the power lines must have some effect. I know the frequency is extremely high, but someone with golden ears out there will have heard something, if there is something to hear.


Thanks,


Classico


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/13946024
> 
> 
> I just found that if I change Amp Assign to 7.1 instead of zone 2 and turn back speakers on, I get sound......even though the zone 2 is turned off.




Is it possible to have the SB speakers set up to play on 7.1 for movies and such and have the patio speakers on zone 2 for music from my computer on my network?


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13946203
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Edit: Did you get signed on the denon radio vTuner web site?



can you explain what the vTunder website is? never heard of it before


cheers


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13940008
> 
> 
> Hansang, I read with interest your posts on the Marantz thread about the7002/8002 vs the 3808CI. I am considering that receiver as a replacement for my 3808CI (you can see the problems I'm having at posts 8168 and 8300).
> 
> 
> I listened to the Marantz this morning compared to the 3808 and preferred the sound of the Marantz (it was close but I noticed more clarity on the high end with the 7002). I really only use the receiver for TV watching and Blu-Ray (i.e., not for music). I may have just received a defective 3808 unit. Having compared the two products, what are your thoughts on which would be better as a home theater receiver? Thanks a lot.




With my 8300HD DVR, I found that Marantz had fewer issues than Denon. Neither was bad enough for me to complain about, but I had less issues with Marantz. Possibly, it's because Marantz doesn't upscale or upconvert (besides the 480I to P). Did you try turning off all the upscaling/unconversion from your cable source? That may help you.


My biggest beef with Marantz was not being able to upgrade the FW. If that *ONE* option was available, I would have stuck with the Marantz.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13946692
> 
> 
> My biggest beef with Marantz was not being able to upgrade the FW. If that *ONE* option was available, I would have stuck with the Marantz.



Yes, that and the 1960s GUI totally turned me off and so I got the 3808. Haven't looked back!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13946709
> 
> 
> Yes, that and the 1960s GUI totally turned me off and so I got the 3808. Haven't looked back!



True, the GUI is not in the same league, but Marantz's menu isn't too bad. It's not as tweakable and there are glaring omissions, but it's not *that* bad.


----------



## mikejsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13946203
> 
> 
> Mike,
> 
> 
> The Denon won't do anything with the Internet Radio selected if it can't get through to the web. You can select it; it will do nothing. So that is normal.
> 
> 
> From the router how are you connected to the web? The router is an internet gateway with a WAN port, etc., and you are connecting it to a modem of some sort? So the "router" is the gateway doing NAT and DNS giving out and keeping track of for your network?
> 
> 
> When you say the Denon is getting a good ip address, how do you know? What are you looking at to tell?
> 
> 
> Having a local network where you can see devices on the network is not the same as getting all devices on your network connected to the web.
> 
> 
> It could be something about the Denon of course but this sounds more like a network problem. Something isn't configured correctly. I didn't mean to have you redo the setup but maybe just turn all that stuff off? Can you hook the Denon directly to the modem and bypass the router? Usually that means you have to turn off the modem, plug in the Denon. Turn the modem on. Turn the Denon on. See if you can connect with the router out of the system.
> 
> 
> Edit: Did you get signed on the denon radio vTuner web site?



JS,


To tell that's its getting a good IP address, I looked at the DHCP list in the router, and of course the network information in the Denon. I agree that it sounds like a network set up problem, but here's the rub. I also had the idea of hooking the receiver up directly to the cable modem. According to the network information, DHCP established a good IP address, different from the one my router was assigning. The results were still no internet radio, and when trying "check or updates," I get the same "connection failed" error. With my router out of the picture, my LAN/router set up is irrelevant.


Mike


----------



## mikejsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13945962
> 
> 
> If you understand TCP/IP at all, run Wireshark on a computer and see what the Denon is doing over the network. May give some good clues as to what is wrong.



I can't say I know much at all about TCP/IP, but I did try Wireshark. The only thing I notice is that there are a lot of checksum errors when the computer controlling the Denon via the html interface is communicating with the receiver. I don't know enough to gauge the impact of that.


I did try connecting the denon directly to my cable modem, and it did not solve any problems. I still had no internet radio and when I try "check for updates," I still get the "connection refused" error.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13925512
> 
> 
> Ok that's great because the more I read about the powerline, the more I don't want it. I was looking at some Dlink powerline solutions on ***egg and people are saying that they fail and are so hot that they can cook an egg. Apparently that tech has a way to go yet.
> 
> 
> It's not cheaper either...plus i have an old netgear hub layin around so that would be fine.
> 
> 
> Is a wireless access point the same as a wireless bridge? The one I'm looking at has a LAN port so I figure I'd just hook up the denon with that.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I have my 3808 wirelessly connected to my Netgear wireless router via a Linksys WRT54G 4-port wireless router ($40) functioning as a wireless bridge using DD-WRT; works like a charm, plus I get the added bonus of being able to connect my other A/V network-capable devices (e.g.--HD DVD player, HD DVR) to my wireless network by connecting them to the Linksys.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejsc* /forum/post/13947296
> 
> 
> I can't say I know much at all about TCP/IP, but I did try Wireshark. The only thing I notice is that there are a lot of checksum errors when the computer controlling the Denon via the html interface is communicating with the receiver. I don't know enough to gauge the impact of that.



Checksum errors can usually be ignored..I see them all the time as well in many situations.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikejsc* /forum/post/13947254
> 
> 
> JS,
> 
> 
> To tell that's its getting a good IP address, I looked at the DHCP list in the router, and of course the network information in the Denon. I agree that it sounds like a network set up problem, but here's the rub. I also had the idea of hooking the receiver up directly to the cable modem. According to the network information, DHCP established a good IP address, different from the one my router was assigning. The results were still no internet radio, and when trying "check or updates," I get the same "connection failed" error. With my router out of the picture, my LAN/router set up is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Mike



IIRC--some folks have reported connection issues w/ certain ISP providers; if possible, see if you have a buddy w/ a different ISP and see if your receiver can connect successfully at his place. Also--see if doing a complete microprocessor reset of your receiver might help (you might want to make a backup of your settings first since complete reset will clear all of your customized settings). I was gonna suggest that you see if UPnP is enabled on your router (for whatever reason, the 3808 doesn't like it enabled) but you said you were still getting connection refused errors when you connected your AVR directly to your cable modem, so that's probably not it.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Mike,


"According to the network information, DHCP established a good IP address, different from the one my router was assigning."


That is normal. It should hand out a different ip/dns than your router. And the Denon showed the different/new ip? In other words the Denon is picking up all the correct information....


Not sure what is next other than Tone's suggestion to try a different ISP. Pain in the butt as this thing is not light but other than that not sure what it could be. A full microprocessor reset is probably not a bad idea either. Either the Denon has some information "stuck" in terms of dns, gateway, something, or your isp is having an issue. The other thing is to manually set the Denon up for ip, subnet, gateway and dns.


Go back to being connected to router and look at what ip's its handing out. So if your router is 192.168.1.1 you'll want to assign an ip in the denon in the 192.168.1.x range. I'd use something like .80. In the Denon its .080 by the way. Then the gateway, dns are the router. So they'd be 192.168.1.1. See if setting those things manually works. I'd do that before a full reset.


If you plug a laptop into the same cable that is in the back of the Denon, connected to the same port on the router, etc., everything the same, does the laptop get through and to the web?


Are we missing something obvious? Go back and tell us how you are setup. DSL, cable? You are going from modem (DSL or Cable) broadband to a router? What router?


My setup is similiar to tone.... I have 3 routers. Main router is the gateway and it is connected to the web via cable modem. It hands out all ip's. It is in wds mode to access router 2 which is in the front room and is in the entertainment center. It is also in wds mode but also as an access point as most of the time laptops are used in the front room. As the one I'm typing on now. So frontroom/entertainment center is in wds+ap mode. The Denon is connected to it. Then in the back of the house I have wired lan access and have connected a router in pure AP mode in the back of the house. It has a networked media sharing hard drive that is also used for network back up connected to it and when my family takes their laptops to their rooms, kids to do homework etc., they connect through it as a pure AP. My main router/gateway router connects to the front room router wirelessly. Has always worked fine.


The Denon works fine as long as I don't turn on some things like reduced packet size, which used to work with previous firmware, in my router. UPnP works fine by the way and its how media servers can detect the 3808 for streaming.


I'm listening to the internet radio solo piano station as I'm typing as well.


The point is the 3808 works even in some extended network environments. So either your 3808 is broken, which it can be, your setup isn't dialed in quite yet or everything is ok but your isp is having an issue. Connecting it to the modem directly and the 3808 being given an IP from your modem and the 3808 still didn't get through is telling me that either the Denon needs a cleaning with a full reset as something is not clearing in memory for gateway or dns server or something, its broken, or your isp is having an issue with the network interface in the Denon.


I do think the ethernet interface of the Denon is not 100% complaint. I have little issues with the latest firmware, others have reported network little issues. I can't prove it but I think the ethernet firmware needs some attention. It could be your isp doesn't like something about it as well. However I think its too soon to tell. Hard coding the ip information will eliminate the variable or doing a reset will for the 3808.


Edit: I was thinking about this when at the store and if you can connect a laptop to the network cable that is connected to the back of the Denon AND the laptop gets an IP/etc., and can get on line that would certainly eliminate a lot of variables.


----------



## BigTez

I have a question about the 3808CI's video upconversion capabilities. In C-Net's review of the 3808CI, at the beginning of the "Video Performance" section, it states:

"We started off testing the extensive video upconversion capabilities of the AVR-3808CI by looking at standard-def upconverted to the HDMI output, using the S-Video output of the Oppo DV-980H to the receiver, which was set to output at 1080p."


What confuses me, is that I thought the 3808CI could only upconvert HDMI inputs to the HDMI output, and component inputs to the component outputs. Not component inputs to the HDMI output.


I'm assuming I'm showing my ignorance here, and there's a very 'simple' explanation. So....please explain! Thanks!!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

It will convert analog to hdmi. It is user selectable.


Also my experience is the 3808 DCDi does a pretty good job. I've tried experimenting with 2 dvd players, one a Sony 77 the other a new Pioneer DV-410. Also have played with the component out of my Panasonic BD30 blue ray player using sd-dvd playback. What I experimented with is seeing what combination ends up with the best sd-dvd playback pq for my equipment. TV is a Samsung led 6189S. So I tested all devices in the chain letting each do the upscaling/upconverting. Hardware wise the Sony 77 and the Pioneer 410 are about the same.


For me the Denon doing the upscaling is the best. The difference between the new Pioneer and its latest implementation of the Mediatek chipset was pretty close in terms of pq. Component upscaled through the HDMI looks great too.


For me the upscaling capability of the 3808 its one of its capabilities that doesn't get a lot of attention. There is a review/test of it that indicates it fails something here, something there, but I don't see any issues with my equipment.


Where I ended up is for sd-dvd and tv show playback I use the Pioneer 410 set to 480i out via hdmi to the Denon and let it upscale to 1080p to the Samsung TV. Looks the best by sd-dvd playback has ever looked.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13944171
> 
> 
> I got your point but HDMI is all about copy protection I think passing signal is secondary. What you have sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. Try unplugging your tv from the 3808 and see if it still happens, it probably won't. Then try plugging it back in but unplug the tv's power cord. Many devices (including the 3808) aren't all the way off when you turn them off. That is why it might be an HDMI handshake issue. Many people have reported odd things with HDMI cables, even expensive ones. Then they swap it out and the problem is gone. Again if you can update firmware on the tv it might be worth a try.



I agree it is a handshake issue, was just stating that i have no issues with the TV on. I did test unplugging the HDMI cable and of course, the 3808 doesn't try to do a handshake and the audio stays constant. So I may pick up a new cable, and hope that its not just the way the TV is. There are no FW updates for it, and if there were, at least on my model, Samsung doesn't authorize end users to do it themselves. If a cable doesn't fix it, I guess I could try talking to Denon to see if its anything they can handle in a FW update. but doubt they would care much.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13944316
> 
> 
> Rick,
> 
> 
> My TV does not have to be on. I have Samsung 6189s led rptv connected by both hdmi and component to my 3808.
> 
> 
> Do you have something set in the Denon to show on the display like in the gui settings for the ipod/internet radio? Or for those input sources have video conversion turned on so that the 3808 is trying to send a video signal to the display?



All inputs, at least that I have tried, have info that displays on the Denon GUI. I think I tried it with video conversion off for the iPod source but need to check again, but obviously having the conversion off would stop video playback from the ipod, unless i switched to a different input.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffwine* /forum/post/13941445
> 
> 
> Suddenly today, zone 2 is playing the DVR1 from zone 1. It play over all sources from zone 2. Any help to fix this would be helpful



I'm not sure I understand your question. Are you trying to listen to different sources in zone 1 and zone 2 and zone 2 is playing whatever is on in zone 1? If so, look at my post on page 275 and try that.


----------



## litzdog911

Under the "Parameter" -> "Audio" -> "Surround Paramaters", there are settings for "Center Image" and "Center Width". The description on p.42 of the manuals seems to indicate they do the same thing ....


Center Image: Assign center channel signal to front and left channels for wider sound. [Variable range: 0.0 ~ 0.3 ~1.0]


Center Width: Assign center channel signal to front and left channels for wider sound. [Variable range: 0 ~ 3 ~7]


Can someone explain what they really do? Are they different?


Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

It sounds like they both do the same thing, but Center width can expand it much farther so you could hear the center channel across the front sound stage. Which I would think would sound kind of weird.


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/13363337
> 
> 
> Scaling and conversion are two different issues. Scaling changes the resolution and when you set the scaler, i/p ON then you must set the resolution also. These settings in the meu affect all sources.
> 
> 
> Conversion occurs when you convert analog to digital, ie component to HDMI....nothing to do with scaling. So, you can have conversion without scaling....you will get the same resolution in/out.
> 
> 
> Therefore, with several HDMI>HDMI sources you need no Video Convert(sion), just either scaling or no scaling. If you want scaling then set A to H and H to H, which will scale all sources.
> 
> 
> Keep thinking...



I have just bought Oppo 980 thinking that 3808 would do the upscaling. I was very surprised that I can not get H-H upscaling to work. For example I set the resolution on 980 or satellite to 480i. When I check my projector info it says 720x480, when I go to Denon menu - info- hdmi info- it says 480i-480i, if I change res to 480p, it says 480p-480p and so on. Even though 3808 output set to 720p. It does A-H upscaling just fine, I can see that. I hope I am just doing something wrong and I am scared to think I have problem with 3808. Please advice. Thank you.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

ru...


I do hdmi upscaling just fine. You have to make sure video conversion is turned on at the input source setup screen for the relevant input source and that a to h AND h to h is selected under hdmi setup.


----------



## mntwister

Can anyone tell me how you get the bass to pass into the subwoofer AND the front left and right channels, rather than just the subwoofer? I have it set at LFE + Main, and crossover 80. Does this mean that the bass is going to both the subwoofer and the front left and right channels? That's what I want it to do. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

Mkae sure the front speakers are set to large. IF they are set to small, the bass will be redirected. And LFE+Main will send the bass from teh mains to the subwoofer too if I remember correctly.


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13951627
> 
> 
> ru...
> 
> 
> I do hdmi upscaling just fine. You have to make sure video conversion is turned on at the input source setup screen for the relevant input source and that a to h AND h to h is selected under hdmi setup.



Yes, it is all turned on. That is why I am so frustrated. Video conversion is on as well as i/p scaling? I tried all kinds of combinations and it did not work. I am afraid I have a problem with my receiver.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/13952134
> 
> 
> Mkae sure the front speakers are set to large. IF they are set to small, the bass will be redirected. And LFE+Main will send the bass from teh mains to the subwoofer too if I remember correctly.



Thanks Aaron that's what I wanted. I have corner Klipschorns, but cannot put them directly in the corner, therefor the design of the speaker does not allow the bass to travel the walls as well, so that's why I have the Klipsch subwoofer too. I have the left and right main set to large, and the subwoofer setting is set to LFE + main, so that must mean both are getting the low end. Thanks


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/13952206
> 
> 
> Thanks Aaron that's what I wanted. I have corner Klipschorns, but cannot put them directly in the corner, therefor the design of the speaker does not allow the bass to travel the walls as well, so that's why I have the Klipsch subwoofer too. I have the left and right main set to large, and the subwoofer setting is set to LFE + main, so that must mean both are getting the low end. Thanks



One thing I did is went into the crossover section and then ADVANCED. I chose 100 for the LFE. This made a huge difference. I have large, floor standing Klipsch Reference speakers but....can't position them to get the bass out of them that I should. Plus, I have a large room. I left all the other settings at 80 but gave the sub some more room. Blends perfectly!


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/13952339
> 
> 
> One thing I did is went into the crossover section and then ADVANCED. I chose 100 for the LFE. This made a huge difference. I have large, floor standing Klipsch Reference speakers but....can't position them to get the bass out of them that I should. Plus, I have a large room. I left all the other settings at 80 but gave the sub some more room. Blends perfectly!



Thanks, I will give that a try tomorrow. My room is large too at about 22 x 34, 3 cement walls.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/13952339
> 
> 
> One thing I did is went into the crossover section and then ADVANCED. I chose 100 for the LFE. This made a huge difference. I have large, floor standing Klipsch Reference speakers but....can't position them to get the bass out of them that I should. Plus, I have a large room. I left all the other settings at 80 but gave the sub some more room. Blends perfectly!



Okay now I am a bit confused. I never saw the advanced options in the crossover section. So here is what I have it set at:


FRONT 40hz

center 80hz

Surround A 80hz

Surround back 80hz

LFE + main 80hz


So here is my question: Does this mean that anything with a signal, for instance, down to 40hz is going to go through the front (left and right) speakers, so in this case should I not select LFT + MAIN, so I can set them separately? I am a bit confused as to how this works. I would like, since I have high quality Klipsch left and right speakers, for the bass to go to those 2 speakers all the way down to the lowest bass, as well as to the subwoofer, so the subs and left and right are getting the bass as low as the signal allows. Are these the right settings for that? Not sure about setting the FRONT to 40hz when I have the selection of LFE + Main set at 80, what should that be? help I am confused. All receivers I have owned before this never gave so many options to set the bass (I love it).


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[unique]* /forum/post/13875673
> 
> 
> Good question, also can i browse shared folders manually and open m3u's?
> 
> Or do i NEED to use that crappy winblows media player ****?
> 
> 
> Basic windows filesharing/samba should work no?



if you play the same mp3 recording. The Denon takes the information into a buffer and plays it as though it was a hard drive within the unit.


What makes a difference is the bit rate of the file (190 vs 320) and the encoding method...mp3 vs flac. FLAC is the bomb!


Also, the RESTORER feature on the Denon is really, really good!!!


----------



## kriktsemaj99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *litzdog911* /forum/post/13951196
> 
> 
> Under the "Parameter" -> "Audio" -> "Surround Paramaters", there are settings for "Center Image" and "Center Width". The description on p.42 of the manuals seems to indicate they do the same thing ....



I think you'll find that "Center Width" applies to PLIIx Music (or PLII Music on a 5.1 system), while "Center Image" applies to DTS:Neo 6 Music (the manual is a bit short on details, but the table on page 76 confirms this, and that's how they normally work).


For PLIIx with a stereo source I found the default width of 3 a bit narrow, and 4 sounds better. But it could depend on your speaker spacing and other factors.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chlang76* /forum/post/13897821
> 
> 
> I picked up a 3808 on the weekend, with one of my first usages being to play FLAC and MP3 from USB thumbdrive.
> 
> 
> The 3808 has no trouble "seeing" the thumbdrive (have tried both front and rear ports). When I play the FLAC or MP3 files, sometimes they play ok, but regularly they are failing mid-song.
> 
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the % displayed means, and why I might be having issues playing FLAC or MP3 files? When they are failing mid-song this % is dropping from 100% to 0%, then regularly cycling.



That should fix it.


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kriktsemaj99* /forum/post/13952448
> 
> 
> I think you'll find that "Center Width" applies to PLIIx Music (or PLII Music on a 5.1 system), while "Center Image" applies to DTS:Neo 6 Music (the manual is a bit short on details, but the table on page 76 confirms this, and that's how they normally work).
> 
> 
> For PLIIx with a stereo source I found the default width of 3 a bit narrow, and 4 sounds better. But it could depend on your speaker spacing and other factors.



Thanks! I overlooked the table on p. 76.


----------



## poddie

Hello, I have had the 3808 since last December and it has always functioned perfectly, up until last night. The last time I updated firmware was a couple weeks ago, and all had been working fine since that.


Every component in my system (Sony S1 blu-Ray, Sony DVP-S77 DVD, Xbox 360, Denon 3808, Sony KDS-60A300 TV) is wired using HDMI. I have a Harmony remote that powers the whole thing up at once (there is a slight delay between powering up each component, but it is close).


Last night upon initially turning on my system, I received audio fine but the video from every source just resulted in a blue screen. None of the components typically generates a blue screen at all. Switching inputs caused the display to blank and re sync, but it just came back to the blue screen. No display output from the 3808, but the TV would overlay it's signal info OSD. I shut it off and used the remote to power everything up at once again with the same result.


I figured this was a handshake issue, so I powered everything off again and powered each component on one at a time (TV, Receiver, then Source). This worked, but I am still not getting the OSD from the 3808. No volume level, no setup menus.


I have since used the Harmony to turn everything on at once and get the same result. No more blue screen, but no displays from the receiver. I especially miss the on screen volume display.


Any ideas? There were no configuration changes or anything to prompt this. Help!!


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bearcatfan1976* /forum/post/13938565
> 
> 
> Thanks again. When I get back from lunch I will begin the quest for the 3808. You may see me on here quite a bit in the next few days when I finally get one. But if I have lip sync problems with the Denon I'm going to hit my self in the head with a snow shovel and go buy a black and white 13" tv and be done with it.



I guarantee you won't have any lip-sync issues with the Denon. I had an 805 and it bugged me soo much. Fortunately I was able to exchange it for a 3808. On the 3808 I have actually had to manually add an audio delay to most of my sources. On the Onkyo, I couldn't get the audio delay low enough. Do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## bearcatfan1976

I was in fact able to return mine to Crutchfield and got my 3808 this morning from David at 6th Ave. I can't wait to get it and get cranking.


----------



## mntwister

Does anyone have any feedback for me on my post 8423? Thanks everyone, just unsure of how those settings work, I never had a receiver that gave this many options.


----------



## Joe Q

The addition of a WII to my Denon has finally forced me to get all my sources organized so that I can program my MX700 to properly select the correct source.


Currently, I have to use the front panel input source knob on the Denon to select the correct device. From there, my MX700 does control each device as it should.


I realized that I have 2 devices connected to #4 button on the Denon Remote (Blu Ray DVD/HTPC) such that you have to hit it tiwce to get to the HTPC.


I need to change that so I am trying to find a free Video/Audio source.

*What is the #3 - DTV button on the Remote for?

When I press it, nothing happens and there is nothing in the manual that discusses this particular button.*


Googling on "Denon DTV button" is a BAD idea because DTV gets a LOT of hits









*So, can someone please explain what the DTV button on the Remote is supposd to do?*


Thanks


----------



## zoro

Would we get Audyssey volume upgrade with firmware on 3808?


----------



## steppedup

Hi all,


After reading probably a 1000 pages of forums on the Denon 3808-CI, Onkyo 805, marantz sr4002, I finally pulled the trigger and bought the Denon 3808-CI from Electronics-Expo .


I'm extremely happy with it - and there was only minor complaint that will probably just turn out to my inexperience with the unit.


Here's the context:
5.1 configuration of Aperion Audio 633 Towers, 6B Bookshelves, 634 Center, and 12" subwoofer (all bought at the factory sale they just had . Essentially, the hybrid HT system for $1800).

PS3 for Blue-Ray, DVD, occasional gaming, and ripped music and DVD access via TVersity off my wireless G network.

 Denon 3808-CI for FM tuner, internet radio stations, and HDMI switching.

 HDMI cables from Monoprice.com.

 RG-6 cable .

 100 feet of 12 Gauge speaker wire

 Banana plugs .


Why you will love the Denon 3808-CI:
*Sound quality* is absolutely amazing. I know, I know - it's a combination of all of the above factors - 12 gauge wires, sweet speakers. But that includes the Denon. I really liked all the various configurations you can do with it...DTS, PURE, etc, etc. Still trying to find my favorite, but it's great having the large number of choices.

*Volume* is ...well, let's just say that I'm going to have to get ear plugs before I can test how loud they go. Which I imagine translates into how well the Denon powers the speakers. I forget the measurements now, but the Denon 3808-CI easily handled the power requirements of the Aperion speakers.

*Convenience* - Configuring the Denon was a piece of cake via the Audyssey tweaking system. I'd recommend doing all 8 measurements to really get the best quality. Something else - the 3 quick set buttons on the remote may be the single best thing according to my fiancee. She loves being able to hit one button and have the cable turn on - or the tuner - or the DVD. Very, very nice.

*HDMI switching* - saved a couple of hundred dollars with the built-in 1.3a HDMI switching.

*Internet radio* - radiodenon.com must be caching their internet radio stations, because when you switch stations in the Denon, there is very little waiting time for buffering. There is some...but much less compared to other internet radio stations I've used (various sound bridges, Linksys products, etc). Word to the wise - definitely log onto radiodenon.com and set your favorites there. MUCH faster than via the native GUI.

*Tuner* - excellent reception. I just couldn't be happier with the reception it's getting. Although with the Internet radio, I can avoid that altogether.

*Night subwoofer mode* - much appreciated by the fiancee because it automatically sets the subwoofer lower at night. Which I kept forgetting and ended up shaking her out of bed.

*Remote Controls* - main remote is very easy to use.

*Firmware Update* - huge, huge - HUGE advantage to the Denon here. Once I plugged it into my router, it was about 2 clicks to update the firmware via the internet. To me, this is a huge convenience factor. Thank you Denon for this!

*Streaming my mp3's via TVersity from my computer* is very nice. The PS3 will pick them up as well, but the PS3's writing is so doggone small on my TV when set to 1080i, that it's essentially useless. So, having the 3808 be able to do it instead with readable text is very nice. A couple words of wisdom....make sure you set in TVersity in settings set the Media Playback to Auto. No other router configuration should be needed. From a usability perspective, with the mp3 screen up, on the main remote you can hit the SRCH button and use the Page Up/ Down to blast down through your folders. Another side benefit of streaming - this keeps your computer out of the living room, removing one more heat source. My computer is an over-clocked beast.

*Price* Very reasonable for what you get. Per the AVR FAQ, I'm not going to quote a price, but it's about 400 bucks below MSRP if you find the guy from Electronics Expo's contact information. Make sure to request double-box shipping (he was totally cool with that).


Complaints:
Occasionally, the main remote seems to get 'hung' and won't allow the Tuner (or NET/DTU, etc, menu to work. Not quite sure if that's a lUser issue. I find it's easy to reset it though...simply click on AMP on the main remote, then click on whatever other menu option I want (like TU or NET/DTU) and it starts working again.


WishList:
If the 3808ci could stream videos...that would be sweet. But since I have the PS3 primarily purchased for Blue-Ray DVD capabilities, it seems only natural that I play ripped videos with it via TVersity.


----------



## catman2

what do we think about dynamic eq from audessy in the new Denon range of recievers....do you think it'll come as an update for us?


also, what are the extra features the manual mentions that you can purchase?


----------



## wbree

I'm the owner of the 3808 for a few days now. I have one problem that I can't find the answer for. Maybe one of you guys can help me.


I have a cable settop box connected directly to my screen. And I have the 3808 also connected to the same TV by monitor out.

When i'm looking TV and have the input from my settopbox selected it change automaticly to the input of the receiver when it is turned on. And because de receiver keeps sending a signal it stays on that source.

With the 3805 (my old receiver) it cut off the signal after a few seconds so the screen will change to the input from the cable again.

Can you still follow me? English is not my first language.










Is there a way to setup the monitor out so that it stops giving a signal when the OSD is functional not in use instead of the screensaver?


Wilco


----------



## Todd Scott

If anyone wants my Twonky Media coupon code that I got with my 3808 they can have it. I was going to use it but I bought a NAS that has Twonky built in. First person to PM me can have it. There's no mention of expiry date but the coupon does say it can end any time.


CODE has been claimed by: CAPTAVS


----------



## BRAC

Good news...


I just contacted Denon Canada by email to ask about the possible addition of Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume via update and here is the quoted response.



> Quote:
> Good Day Sir,
> 
> 
> We will be offering Dynamic Volume and EQ as part of an optional "pay-for" upgrade to AVR-3808CI this fall (pricing is not yet fixed).
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Denon Canada



I also contacted Denon USA, but I haven't received a response from them yet. I wonder what else will be part of this upgrade and what kind of pricing we can expect??? Hmmm...


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> We will be offering Dynamic Volume and EQ as part of an optional "pay-for" upgrade to AVR-3808CI this fall (pricing is not yet fixed).



The milking has begun...










Should be free upgrade, IMO...


HH


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13956754
> 
> 
> The milking has begun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be free upgrade, IMO...
> 
> 
> HH



$10 is fair


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/13946055
> 
> 
> Have you selected a source that is currently playing something for Zone 2? It won't necessarily play the same source as is currently selected in Zone 1...



Sorry I missed your reply, yes I believe I have, I have tried everything and I think I will try running a second amp in the garage for the patio speakers because I have spent way too many hours on this. I need the 7.1 in my rec room anyway and like the back surround speakers with my movies. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

Greetings all. This is a question for those who've heard Dynamic EQ anywhere (not on the 3808, I guess!)


I'm looking to upgrade my pre-amp, and was considering a receiver like the Denon 3808, primarily because it has Dynamic EQ. My original choice - the NAD T175 - has Audyssey, but not Dynamic.


Can those who've heard Dynamic EQ please help... what sort of improvement does it _really_ make?


I listen at below-reference levels. (My guide is that the dialogue should be around the same volume as a person talking in the room.)

It's a fairly small, 4x4.5 metre room in an apartment that's reasonably well padded out, but isn't quite as "dead" as it could be.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/13957356
> 
> 
> Greetings all. This is a question for those who've heard Dynamic EQ anywhere (not on the 3808, I guess!)
> 
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my pre-amp, and was considering a receiver like the Denon 3808, primarily because it has Dynamic EQ. My original choice - the NAD T175 - has Audyssey, but not Dynamic.
> 
> 
> Can those who've heard Dynamic EQ please help... what sort of improvement does it _really_ make?
> 
> 
> I listen at below-reference levels. (My guide is that the dialogue should be around the same volume as a person talking in the room.)
> 
> It's a fairly small, 4x4.5 metre room in an apartment that's reasonably well padded out, but isn't quite as "dead" as it could be.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



As of now, Dynamic EQ is not available on the 3808 without having paid for an Audyssey Pro calibration so probably none of us can tell you. This is supposed to be coming as an extra $ update this summer or fall.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/13958072
> 
> 
> As of now, Dynamic EQ is not available on the 3808 without having paid for an Audyssey Pro calibration so probably none of us can tell you. This is supposed to be coming as an extra $ update this summer or fall.



In the Audyssey thread I think a couple people mentioned getting the pro calibration on a 3808. Don't remember who.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13956539
> 
> 
> If anyone wants my Twonky Media coupon code that I got with my 3808 they can have it. I was going to use it but I bought a NAS that has Twonky built in. First person to PM me can have it. There's no mention of expiry date but the coupon does say it can end any time.
> 
> 
> CODE has been claimed by: CAPTAVS



Thanks Todd! The code worked. $8 savings.


Hey, how does the track sorting work with your NAS running Twonky?


I updated to Twonky 4.4.4 and the music tree 'album' sorts correctly by track but the 'folder' sort alphabetical. Interesting since when using WMP11 as the music server the 'album' sorts alphabetically and the 'folder' sorts correct by track.


When using Twonky beta 5 doesn't sort correctly by track for 'album' or 'folder' in the tree on the Denon.


----------



## BRAC

Further to my above post, Denon Canada has also informed me that CEC(control protocol for HDMI), Sirius satellite radio and Rhapsody support should also be part of the fall update for the 3808.


Denon USA also sent me a reply to my inquiry regarding Audyssey. They said nothing has been published stating Audyssey features "Dynamic EQ" & "Dynamic Volume" would become available to the 3808 via update. But they did say an announcement would likely be made in the next 2 to 3 months if such features were to become available. Sounds like they are planning a late summer or fall update but aren't ready to make any official announcements yet, which has basically already been confirmed to me by Denon Canada.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13958508
> 
> 
> Further to my above post, Denon Canada has also informed me that CEC(control protocol for HDMI), Sirius satellite radio and Rhapsody support should also be part of the fall update for the 3808.
> 
> 
> Denon USA also sent me a reply to my inquiry regarding Audyssey. They said nothing has been published stating Audyssey features "Dynamic EQ" & "Dynamic Volume" would become available to the 3808 via update. But they did say an announcement would likely be made in the next 2 to 3 months if such features were to become available. Sounds like they are planning a late summer or fall update but aren't ready to make any official announcements yet, which has basically already been confirmed to me by Denon Canada.



I would expect the CEC, Sirius and Rhapsody to be part of on-going updates and as you said the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume a pay option. In fact Denon USA posted latest HDMI specs for all receivers showing the 3808 and 4308 having CEC with the spring firmware update.

http://usa.denon.com/AVR_CI_HDMI_Cap...08xx_v0408.pdf


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/13956754
> 
> 
> The milking has begun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be free upgrade, IMO...
> 
> 
> HH



Why should it be free? Why should an upgrade to an existing system be free?


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruarmani* /forum/post/13952185
> 
> 
> Yes, it is all turned on. That is why I am so frustrated. Video conversion is on as well as i/p scaling? I tried all kinds of combinations and it did not work. I am afraid I have a problem with my receiver.



ruarmani,


Ensure that your OPPO HDMI setting is on 1080i. It is easy to miss. Just hit the HDMI button until it shows 1080i, otherwise you will ONLY get the audio/video output level that is set by that button.


Classico


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/13957356
> 
> 
> Greetings all. This is a question for those who've heard Dynamic EQ anywhere (not on the 3808, I guess!)
> 
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my pre-amp, and was considering a receiver like the Denon 3808, primarily because it has Dynamic EQ. My original choice - the NAD T175 - has Audyssey, but not Dynamic.
> 
> 
> Can those who've heard Dynamic EQ please help... what sort of improvement does it _really_ make?
> 
> 
> I listen at below-reference levels. (My guide is that the dialogue should be around the same volume as a person talking in the room.)
> 
> It's a fairly small, 4x4.5 metre room in an apartment that's reasonably well padded out, but isn't quite as "dead" as it could be.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have done a few Denon 3808, and can tell you that the Dynamic EQ really helps the body of the sound at less the Ref level. When I do the Pro calibration and am hooked up to the unit..I have the ability to turn it on and off from my laptop...and that is when you really hear the big difference....there is more body and fullness to the sound.


Hope this helps.


RayJr


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13811161
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the new FW update. Having the radio station information change to the new artist and title five seconds before the song changes ROCKS!
> 
> 
> This new age of FW updating is really something...my PS3 keeps getting better and better and now the Denon gets better as well. I'm so used to it being what it is...if you want something else you have to buy a new one. This is great...
> 
> 
> Lovin' it!



I did a FW update about 6 weeks ago. Do I need to do another one now? How often do I need to do these updates?


----------



## BRAC

Rayjr,


That sounds great... Dynamic EQ is the feature that has me foaming at the mouth, and I can't wait to add it to my 3808. Dynamic volume will also be welcome, but I can live without it.


----------



## crohit

My 3808 with current firmware and everything was working fine.

I was playing MP3 thru USB, Internet radio, MP3 from my Desktop etc.


Suddenly yesterday the AVR is not able to connect to the network.

I can see that it gets a IP address from my router (DHCP=ON).

But when I change source to Net/USB, it just hangs on "Please Wait".

I tried disconnecting Ethernet cable to see it just the USB will work,

but it does not list the regular list "Internet Radio, USB, Favs" in the Net/USB source.


I tried the Hard Reset but it did not help either.

Only change I can think of I made to the device connections is:

1. HDMI in from DVD player

2. Component in from Cable box (to watch Cable thru AVR)

3. HDMI out to TV

4. HDMI out from cable box to TV (to watch cable directly from TV and leave AVR off).

Everything else works but the Net/USB.


Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crohit* /forum/post/13959545
> 
> 
> My 3808 with current firmware and everything was working fine.
> 
> I was playing MP3 thru USB, Internet radio, MP3 from my Desktop etc.
> 
> 
> Suddenly yesterday the AVR is not able to connect to the network.
> 
> I can see that it gets a IP address from my router (DHCP=ON).
> 
> But when I change source to Net/USB, it just hangs on "Please Wait".
> 
> I tried disconnecting Ethernet cable to see it just the USB will work,
> 
> but it does not list the regular list "Internet Radio, USB, Favs" in the Net/USB source.
> 
> 
> I tried the Hard Reset but it did not help either.
> 
> Only change I can think of I made to the device connections is:
> 
> 1. HDMI in from DVD player
> 
> 2. Component in from Cable box (to watch Cable thru AVR)
> 
> 3. HDMI out to TV
> 
> 4. HDMI out from cable box to TV (to watch cable directly from TV and leave AVR off).
> 
> Everything else works but the Net/USB.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Since you were moving cables around perhaps try a different network cable.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/13958862
> 
> 
> I did a FW update about 6 weeks ago. Do I need to do another one now? How often do I need to do these updates?



Check here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


for the latest firmware with release dates.


----------



## rwetzel

I have a new D-Link DP-G310 AirPlus G 802.11g Wireless Print Server laying around. Could I configure this as my 3808 Wireless Ethernet Connection, if so how.


Thanks


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13959263
> 
> 
> Rayjr,
> 
> 
> That sounds great... Dynamic EQ is the feature that has me foaming at the mouth, and I can't wait to add it to my 3808. Dynamic volume will also be welcome, but I can live without it.



If you can wait, then I would hold off on a pro calibration. Denon is supposed to come out with a kit/upgrade whatever you want to call it that will allow xx08 owners to unlock DynamicEQ themselves. I suspect it will include a new mic as well, and a firmware update. No idea on cost, but rumor is this summer it will be released.


Of course other pro features such as improved filter resolution and other tweaks will not be unlocked. But DynamicEQ will be in reach for the average Joe, which is great news.


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/13958808
> 
> 
> ruarmani,
> 
> 
> Ensure that your OPPO HDMI setting is on 1080i. It is easy to miss. Just hit the HDMI button until it shows 1080i, otherwise you will ONLY get the audio/video output level that is set by that button.
> 
> 
> Classico



It is not just the case with Oppo. I did check Oppo first and it was set 480i. This is what Oppo says it should be set for external upscaling. BUT, I called Denon tech support. I have to say it was quick. And the guy asked right away if I had speakers connected to my receiver. No, I have no speakers connected yet, I am still looking for speakers and I use my stereo system for sound, so 3808 audio output is set to TV or something like that. He also said that if I updated 3808 firmware it would gray the H to H option and so I would not be able to turn this option on at all. I had not idea H-H upscaling would have something to do with audio. I guess I will have to test it when I buy speakers and it won't happen until October, as I am leaving for a whole summer, great that I will still have the warranty.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Why does my SAT(Dish) sound,sound different than my HD DVD sound? I set everything using Audyssey but I have to do it for SAT(Dish) also? If so how do I do that? Can someone help out or point me in the right direction?


BTW it Dish's HD VIP-722 DVR Receiver and Toshiba's A35 HD DVD player


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13956711
> 
> 
> I just contacted Denon Canada by email to ask about the possible addition of Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume via update and here is the quoted response.



Sorry for beeing stupid - but what is Dynamic Volume exactly?


Also what all will come with Dynamic EQ?

Adjustable Hz, dB & Q factors - how many? On what range can they applied?

For all 7 channels the same or? (What is there for the sub available)
(Denon could take a look at Yamaha amps - like RX-V3800. The EQ there is pretty nice. Even my old RX-V2600 had a more flexible EQ than this current Denon 3808 amp has.)


----------



## crohit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13959571
> 
> 
> Since you were moving cables around perhaps try a different network cable.



Thanks. I did check the ethernet cable and it is fine.

Any other leads?

Anything to do with HDMI & Copy protection (just a guess)?

Any configuration settings issue on AVR?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

ru...


"And the guy asked right away if I had speakers connected to my receiver. No, I have no speakers connected yet"


I'm glad you called. I don't think we'd have figured that out as I don't recall anyone having this issue and sharing that information. Now its in the collective archive of tid bits so in the future we'll know to ask that when folks are having the same problem. Interesting.... Who would have thought having speakers connected impacts h to h?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cro...


How are you connected? If with a router I'd turn off the Denon, reboot the router, let it synch up and then turn on the Denon.


If you haven't already.


----------



## BRAC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeje2* /forum/post/13960369
> 
> 
> Sorry for beeing stupid - but what is Dynamic Volume exactly?
> 
> 
> Also what all will come with Dynamic EQ?
> 
> Adjustable Hz, dB & Q factors - how many? On what range can they applied?
> 
> For all 7 channels the same or? (What is there for the sub available)
> (Denon could take a look at Yamaha amps - like RX-V3800. The EQ there is pretty nice. Even my old RX-V2600 had a more flexible EQ than this current Denon 3808 amp has.)



Basically, the way I understand it, Dynamic Volume is an auto adjustment made by the avr when switching between different sources to keep the volume level consistent.


If you do a quick search in this thread or the official Audyssey thread you will find plenty of info regarding these features. Also, google the official Audyssey website, I hear it's a great source for info about all things Audyssey.


----------



## armstrr

anyone know how much a pro audyssey calibration is? it seems a shame to pay a premium for this receiver over the 2808 and not get the use of its upgrades.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crohit* /forum/post/13959545
> 
> 
> My 3808 with current firmware and everything was working fine.
> 
> I was playing MP3 thru USB, Internet radio, MP3 from my Desktop etc.
> 
> 
> Suddenly yesterday the AVR is not able to connect to the network.
> 
> I can see that it gets a IP address from my router (DHCP=ON).
> 
> But when I change source to Net/USB, it just hangs on "Please Wait".
> 
> I tried disconnecting Ethernet cable to see it just the USB will work,
> 
> but it does not list the regular list "Internet Radio, USB, Favs" in the Net/USB source.
> 
> 
> I tried the Hard Reset but it did not help either.
> 
> Only change I can think of I made to the device connections is:
> 
> 1. HDMI in from DVD player
> 
> 2. Component in from Cable box (to watch Cable thru AVR)
> 
> 3. HDMI out to TV
> 
> 4. HDMI out from cable box to TV (to watch cable directly from TV and leave AVR off).
> 
> Everything else works but the Net/USB.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Without having the Ethernet cable connected you should still get the Net/USB menu having the option to play MP3's via the USB port. How did you do the hard reset? Check the users manual page 58 for hard reset instruction:

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf 


You might also unplug other source connection changes you made and see if the Net/USB menu appears. Also check the settings under Net/USB source configuration.


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13961398
> 
> 
> Basically, the way I understand it, Dynamic Volume is an auto adjustment made by the avr when switching between different sources to keep the volume level consistent.



OK - nice...



> Quote:
> If you do a quick search in this thread or the official Audyssey thread you will find plenty of info regarding these features. Also, google the official Audyssey website, I hear it's a great source for info about all things Audyssey.



Audyssey









I've understood that Audyssey is the tool for auto calibration and that in normal day-to-day use it's not utilized. Am I wrong?


----------



## BRAC

Jeje2,


Yes, you are wrong. Although Audyssey is a tool used for auto calibration, its uses extend beyond just that. Dynamic EQ & Dynamic Volume are both features of Audyssey. Like I said, just try a search on Audyssey...


----------



## jim94025

Are any reputable dealers selling this unit for a sig. discount off the MSRP?

It seems that all the "authorized" dealers listed on the Denon USA website are selling for straight retail. I was told at ******* that if one purchases outside of these "Authorized one line" dealers, that Denon will not support their warrenty. True or BS??

Jim


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim94025* /forum/post/13962537
> 
> 
> Are any reputable dealers selling this unit for a sig. discount off the MSRP?
> 
> It seems that all the "authorized" dealers listed on the Denon USA website are selling for straight retail. I was told at ******* that if one purchases outside of these "Authorized one line" dealers, that Denon will not support their warrenty. True or BS??
> 
> Jim



You have to call around and ask the listed dealers for pricing. Best to purchase from one of the listed dealers:

http://usa.denon.com/Warranty.asp


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim94025* /forum/post/13962537
> 
> 
> Are any reputable dealers selling this unit for a sig. discount off the MSRP?
> 
> It seems that all the "authorized" dealers listed on the Denon USA website are selling for straight retail. I was told at ******* that if one purchases outside of these "Authorized one line" dealers, that Denon will not support their warrenty. True or BS??
> 
> Jim



If you don't buy it from an authorized dealer,Denon will not honor their warranty. Get ahold of 6ave by phone and let them know you were referred to them by this site for a good deal on this receiver


----------



## BRAC

Does anyone know why the official Audyssey website states that Dynamic EQ is already a "consumer-ready" feature on the 3808CI? Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13963398
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why the official Audyssey website states that Dynamic EQ is already a "consumer-ready" feature on the 3808CI? Thanks.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post13660454


----------



## BRAC

captavs,


Thankyou kindly for that link Sir... I thought for a second I might be able to activate Dynamic EQ without an Audyssey Pro applicaton. Oh well, back to waiting.


----------



## b11051973

I got my 3808 last night from 6th Ave. It had a very good discount with my AVS mention.


I got it all setup and I love it. My only problem so far is the main remote. I can't get that thing to do anything. After 30 minutes of trying, I switched over to the smaller remote. Tonight I'll be programming my Harmony. After that, both remotes will be going in a drawer.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13958223
> 
> 
> Thanks Todd! The code worked. $8 savings.
> 
> 
> Hey, how does the track sorting work with your NAS running Twonky?
> 
> 
> I updated to Twonky 4.4.4 and the music tree 'album' sorts correctly by track but the 'folder' sort alphabetical. Interesting since when using WMP11 as the music server the 'album' sorts alphabetically and the 'folder' sorts correct by track.
> 
> 
> When using Twonky beta 5 doesn't sort correctly by track for 'album' or 'folder' in the tree on the Denon.



Sorting problem resolved with Twonky windows server install. In the Twonky clients.db file found under the Twonky program 'resources' folder install on Windows for the Denon listed client the line XM:IGNORESORT can be added using notepad. With this line added the song sorting is always listed by track on the Denon display even for 'folder'


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13964058
> 
> 
> captavs,
> 
> 
> Thankyou kindly for that link Sir... I thought for a second I might be able to activate Dynamic EQ without an Audyssey Pro applicaton. Oh well, back to waiting.



BRAC, Based on what Denon Canada is telling you we will get Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume without having an Audyssey Pro calibration. Thank you for the insight


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *b11051973* /forum/post/13964129
> 
> 
> I got my 3808 last night from 6th Ave. It had a very good discount with my AVS mention.
> 
> 
> I got it all setup and I love it. My only problem so far is the main remote. I can't get that thing to do anything. After 30 minutes of trying, I switched over to the smaller remote. Tonight I'll be programming my Harmony. After that, both remotes will be going in a drawer.



how much of a discount did you get from the authorized dealer?


----------



## Bugg77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/13964663
> 
> 
> how much of a discount did you get from the authorized dealer?



Price discussion is against the rules, but I highly recommend that you *call* any of the AVS Sponsors that are Authorized Denon dealers and they will likely give you a discount against the MSRP.


----------



## BRAC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13964661
> 
> 
> BRAC, Based on what Denon Canada is telling you we will get Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume without having an Audyssey Pro calibration. Thank you for the insight



Yes, I understand that. I was just hoping to get it now...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/13965154
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that. I was just hoping to get it now...



Yep, sorry to be redundant, I hear ya


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13964616
> 
> 
> Sorting problem resolved with Twonky windows server install. In the Twonky clients.db file found under the Twonky program 'resources' folder install on Windows for the Denon listed client the line XM:IGNORESORT can be added using notepad. With this line added the song sorting is always listed by track on the Denon display even for 'folder'



Your welcome. I'm glad to just be able to pass on the savings to someone.

I no longer use the Twonky feature on my NAS since I got an xbox with xbmc on it.


You seem to have figured it all out though.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/13965804
> 
> 
> Your welcome. I'm glad to just be able to pass on the savings to someone.
> 
> I no longer use the Twonky feature on my NAS since I got an xbox with xbmc on it.
> 
> 
> You seem to have figured it all out though.



I'll tinker with it for a while







Eventually looking to get a dedicated streaming client. Possibly a PS3 for this.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cap.....


I picked up an external networked hard drive that has a built in media server. Mine is from Maxtor/Seagate, who ever they are now, and it works very well. I noticed a post that someone has one with other clients built in and is using it. I'm not a big music streamer mind you so its not like its the mainstay of my music listening, the internet radio has become that for me with the 3808, but I do use it some, save memory presets in the 3808 for songs on the media server, etc. The 3808 found the media server in the drive just fine too. Very easy to setup and not all that expensive.


I have the 500mb one.

http://www.maxstore.com/searchresults.asp?search_id=10


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Todd....


What NAS did you buy that has Twonky built in?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13966110
> 
> 
> cap.....
> 
> 
> I picked up an external networked hard drive that has a built in media server. Mine is from Maxtor/Seagate, who ever they are now, and it works very well. I noticed a post that someone has one with other clients built in and is using it. I'm not a big music streamer mind you so its not like its the mainstay of my music listening, the internet radio has become that for me with the 3808, but I do use it some, save memory presets in the 3808 for songs on the media server, etc. The 3808 found the media server in the drive just fine too. Very easy to setup and not all that expensive.
> 
> 
> I have the 500mb one.
> 
> http://www.maxstore.com/searchresults.asp?search_id=10



That's a good way to add server storage. Twonky is server software. The 3808 is the client/renderer.


You might check out Cidero UPnP A/V controller if you haven't already:

http://www.cidero.com/


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Cap....


My drive has the media server software built-in. Its not that great but it works. No computer has to be on just the drive.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13966333
> 
> 
> Cap....
> 
> 
> My drive has the media server software built-in. Its not that great but it works. No computer has to be on just the drive.



I understand, what DLNA/UPnP server software?


At this time I don't need additional storage and my servers and workstations run 24/7. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm not 100 percent sure whose it is. Its built in to the software. Looks to be linux based. Its quite simple but works well in that all the songs, etc., are listed through the Denon and you can select what you want with the remote including playlists. Its much easier to master than some of the others I've looked at. You can create folders and manage songs that way too. WMP compatible but its not WMP.


So far my problem with Tversity, etc., is they are so complicated and all I want is to send songs to the Denon. The one on this drive that is all it does, makes the songs available to the Denon and the Denon does all the work.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Here is the link for the software. Really non-descript. But I noticed they are moving folks over to Central Axis.

http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.js...00f5ee0a0aRCRD 


The media server is actually in the firmware here:
http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.js...00dd04090aRCRD 


Edit: Also its open source code. You'd think for those folks who are good at such things this would be a good platform on which to tweak, etc., features. They make the code available as they should with open source.


----------



## samandnoah

How do I push my favorites selected on radiodenon.com to my 3808? I'm sure it's easy/obvious, but it is escaping me.


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Its automatic. They'll show up in your setup for the internet radio under one of the favorites/internet radio. That is once you save them to a playlist/heading on the radio web site. That's why the radio web site uses your mac address for registration. That's how it knows where to send your choices.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13966603
> 
> 
> Here is the link for the software. Really non-descript. But I noticed they are moving folks over to Central Axis.
> 
> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.js...00f5ee0a0aRCRD
> 
> 
> The media server is actually in the firmware here:
> http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.js...00dd04090aRCRD
> 
> 
> Edit: Also its open source code. You'd think for those folks who are good at such things this would be a good platform on which to tweak, etc., features. They make the code available as they should with open source.



Not particularly fast but a pretty slick low wattage storage server device for streaming music to the Denon.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

And with the open source firmware could be a source of tweaking for open source folks. Its fast enough for streaming audio. I used it quite a bit for music. Didn't hammer it as I'm not a power user for streaming. I bet it has a lot of potential. I just want the server to hand songs to the Denon. For that, this drive does a good job. Its never going to be one of those Nvix server gizmos but its enough for me. Also I have it connected to wireless ap so it can be accessed via the lan or wireless clients. Anyway just an option and while not all that one can do with a media server, it may just be enough for what most folks need for the Denon and streaming over a network.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13967349
> 
> 
> And with the open source firmware could be a source of tweaking for open source folks. Its fast enough for streaming audio. I used it quite a bit for music. Didn't hammer it as I'm not a power user for streaming. I bet it has a lot of potential. I just want the server to hand songs to the Denon. For that, this drive does a good job. Its never going to be one of those Nvix server gizmos but its enough for me. Also I have it connected to wireless ap so it can be accessed via the lan or wireless clients. Anyway just an option and while not all that one can do with a media server, it may just be enough for what most folks need for the Denon and streaming over a network.



No doubt more then enough for streaming music to the Denon and much more.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm not an open source dude either but looks like everything is there for enterprising folks, the code, the recompiler, etc. Not sure how much memory the thing has. When I look at the other options like Tversity, Twonky, etc., I'm not sure why I need all the things they can do. Great programs no doubt. But talk about overkill for the simple task of taking files from a storage device and making them available to the 3808. And while folks such as yourself that have some kind of server up all the time, well its fine to have software that is running on the server. But I don't want a computer running 24/7. I don't want to have to remember to turn on a computer to stream music. And I don't want to go back to school to learn how to configure server programs so that I can push a button and listen to a 3 Dog Night.mp3. I bet I'm not alone.


The 3808 has enough capability to manage the song files as long as something can say to the 3808, "Hey, I'm on this hard drive over here...." I don't need media servers on top of media servers. The whole thing seems too complicated for mass adoption. A simple drive like the one I linked to seems to be a happy medium. I am interested in what Todd found and is using. Most of the devices I've found with Twonky built in are basically small pc's.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13967404
> 
> 
> I'm not an open source dude either but looks like everything is there for enterprising folks, the code, the recompiler, etc. Not sure how much memory the thing has. When I look at the other options like Tversity, Twonky, etc., I'm not sure why I need all the things they can do. Great programs no doubt. But talk about overkill for the simple task of taking files from a storage device and making them available to the 3808. And while folks such as yourself that have some kind of server up all the time, well its fine to have software that is running on the server. But I don't want a computer running 24/7. I don't want to have to remember to turn on a computer to stream music. And I don't want to go back to school to learn how to configure server programs so that I can push a button and listen to a 3 Dog Night.mp3. I bet I'm not alone.
> 
> 
> The 3808 has enough capability to manage the song files as long as something can say to the 3808, "Hey, I'm on this hard drive over here...." I don't need media servers on top of media servers. The whole thing seems too complicated for mass adoption. A simple drive like the one I linked to seems to be a happy medium. I am interested in what Todd found and is using. Most of the devices I've found with Twonky built in are basically small pc's.



All what you need







Yes, my servers must be up 24/7 anyway. Twonky works pretty good and is embedded in several NAS devices similar to the Maxtor Shared Storage II.


I found TVersity to be clunky it's current incarnation.


----------



## lionelhutz627

Other than using the web interface for the netradio functions, is there a better way to scroll with the remote? Am I missing a PgUP/Dn button? The web interface seemed unresponsive at times so I'm almost better using the remote. I just wish the interface wasn't as cumbersome for scrolling.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13959998
> 
> 
> Why does my SAT(Dish) sound,sound different than my HD DVD sound? I set everything using Audyssey but I have to do it for SAT(Dish) also? If so how do I do that? Can someone help out or point me in the right direction?
> 
> 
> BTW it Dish's HD VIP-722 DVR Receiver and Toshiba's A35 HD DVD player



I'm not sure what you mean. When you say "different" what exactly are you referring to?


I have the DISH VIP-722 and a PS3 and "audyssey" is "audyssey"...the Denon remembers your setup for each source so you have to set it up for both and then you should be ok.


You also have to setup the BS(back surround) speakers for each source and then they will be remembered by the Denon as well.


I get great sound from both sources and it seems that the audyssey setting stays the same across all sources as long as you select it.


Could you elaborate on what you mean by "different"? One thing to remember is each channel coming through the sat box has it's own sound. Some are digital dolby, some are 5.1 some are 2.1 etc etc. You have to setup what your denon does with each signal as well. I have my digital dolby pairing with PL IIx for the backs...the 2 channel digital just running through PL IIx for 7.1...etc etc.


Maybe I'm missing your point entirely but if you set up your denon to produce sound in each source correctly for your speaker setup you should enjoy it. Not sure it will all sound the same but it will be "right".


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cap...


I emailed Twonky just to see if they had any advice/software for these Maxtor NAS devices and by golly they do. No longer supported but they have a complete package for installing on these devices to run stand alone. Just d/l it so I'm not quite up to speed on it, will need to move data off it before I mess with it so as not to lose anything but could be a good combination, Twonky and one of these Maxtor devices. Reasonably priced and powerful enough for using with the Denon.


----------



## ruarmani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13961324
> 
> 
> ru...
> 
> 
> "And the guy asked right away if I had speakers connected to my receiver. No, I have no speakers connected yet"
> 
> 
> I'm glad you called. I don't think we'd have figured that out as I don't recall anyone having this issue and sharing that information. Now its in the collective archive of tid bits so in the future we'll know to ask that when folks are having the same problem. Interesting.... Who would have thought having speakers connected impacts h to h?



Totally agree with you.I would never have thought it would be related. It has something to do with HDMI passing the sound. When I don't pass the sound through HDMI it disable the scaling as well. Weird though....may be I am just not smart enough to understand this. The way Denon guy responded sounded like he had these kind of calls before.


----------



## billybob0405

I'm looking for a little advice. I currently have a 60" Hitachi (8 yrs old - 1080i, no HDMI), Rotel component (9 yrs old, but my processor seems to have gone pooh pooh), B&W speakers (9 yrs old - 5.1). I am planning upgrading in the next year, receiver, tv and a blue ray player. Should I go ahead and get the 3808 now? Will I be able to take advantage of the BD with my current setup? The tv will come much later, either Panny 58" 800u or Pio 6020.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13969695
> 
> 
> cap...
> 
> 
> I emailed Twonky just to see if they had any advice/software for these Maxtor NAS devices and by golly they do. No longer supported but they have a complete package for installing on these devices to run stand alone. Just d/l it so I'm not quite up to speed on it, will need to move data off it before I mess with it so as not to lose anything but could be a good combination, Twonky and one of these Maxtor devices. Reasonably priced and powerful enough for using with the Denon.



Here's the unofficial Twonky discussion forum:

http://www.twonkyforum.com/


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13967404
> 
> 
> I am interested in what Todd found and is using. Most of the devices I've found with Twonky built in are basically small pc's.



I'm using this: QNAP TS-101 paired with a 1 terabyte Western Digital Caviar RE2 (WD1000FYPS) Sata drive. This combination is amazing. Nearly dead silent and hardly uses any power. Not the cheapest solution but I'm completely happy with it.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13969165
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean. When you say "different" what exactly are you referring to?
> 
> 
> I have the DISH VIP-722 and a PS3 and "audyssey" is "audyssey"...the Denon remembers your setup for each source so you have to set it up for both and then you should be ok.
> 
> 
> You also have to setup the BS(back surround) speakers for each source and then they will be remembered by the Denon as well.
> 
> 
> I get great sound from both sources and it seems that the audyssey setting stays the same across all sources as long as you select it.
> 
> 
> Could you elaborate on what you mean by "different"? One thing to remember is each channel coming through the sat box has it's own sound. Some are digital dolby, some are 5.1 some are 2.1 etc etc. You have to setup what your denon does with each signal as well. I have my digital dolby pairing with PL IIx for the backs...the 2 channel digital just running through PL IIx for 7.1...etc etc.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing your point entirely but if you set up your denon to produce sound in each source correctly for your speaker setup you should enjoy it. Not sure it will all sound the same but it will be "right".



Well I guess the best way I can put it is the sub sounds off,I mean it's lower and doesnt have the same thump. The dialog is muddier and the rest doesnt sound like it matched up,like before I set speakers up with Audyssey. I have it set up on Auto so if it's DD it will play that way but if not it will go thru PL II(i think ).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks Todd. Looks like even their ts-100 might be a good option.


----------



## steppedup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lionelhutz627* /forum/post/13968588
> 
> 
> Other than using the web interface for the netradio functions, is there a better way to scroll with the remote? Am I missing a PgUP/Dn button? The web interface seemed unresponsive at times so I'm almost better using the remote. I just wish the interface wasn't as cumbersome for scrolling.



On the remote, click the Srch button. then use the buttons to page up and down. Very fast and convenient.


----------



## FF2Skip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FF2Skip* /forum/post/13872807
> 
> 
> I've read this several times throughout the thread. I looked at receivers just before Christmas, but then put a purchase on hold. I'm looking again to replace my 3300, a faithful employee over the past 6-7 yrs(honestly do not remember when I purchased it). Should I pull the trigger this weekend, I'll be scouring the thread once again for tweaks.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for patiently answering some of the repetitive questions. :thumbup:



Finally pulled the trigger... 3808, Harmony 890, and iPod docking station for the kids. Should have the goods next week(from 6th Ave.).


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FF2Skip* /forum/post/13973541
> 
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger... 3808, Harmony 890, and iPod docking station for the kids. Should have the goods next week(from 6th Ave.).




You should *SERIOUSLY* think about returning the Harmony for the URC line of remotes (MX900 for example). Or at the very least, the newer Harmony remotes.


880/890 probably has the world's worst layout of buttons. The buttons are tiny, hard to locate, and hard to press. I really don't know what they were thinking when they made this. It may look nice, but those stupid keys along the side are beyond idiotic.


----------



## FF2Skip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13974491
> 
> 
> You should *SERIOUSLY* think about returning the Harmony for the URC line of remotes (MX900 for example). Or at the very least, the newer Harmony remotes.



I had a hard enough time justifying the price for the 890.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FF2Skip* /forum/post/13974681
> 
> 
> I had a hard enough time justifying the price for the 890.



If you shop around, (6th Ave - make sure you call them to let them know you are an AVS member; AVS store; other online remote sellers) you will find that MX900 has a very attractive pricing.


My wife balked at the remote too, until she started using it! Now my 4 and 5 year old boys know how to turn everything on. For me, the remote is a *key* piece of any home theater setup.


I have both the MX900 and the 890. It's not even close call.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I love my harmony 880 with the 3808. So much so I've picked up a second one. There's nothing wrong with the 880/890. If you prefer a different remote you can do so without dissing the options.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13974806
> 
> 
> I love my harmony 880 with the 3808. So much so I've picked up a second one. There's nothing wrong with the 880/890. If you prefer a different remote you can do so without dissing the options.



I had a 880 and it was absolutely horrific. The button layout was absolutely the world's worst. Get a Harmony one for two ben franklins and call it a day.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13974491
> 
> 
> You should *SERIOUSLY* think about returning the Harmony for the URC line of remotes (MX900 for example). Or at the very least, the newer Harmony remotes.
> 
> 
> 880/890 probably has the world's worst layout of buttons. The buttons are tiny, hard to locate, and hard to press. I really don't know what they were thinking when they made this. It may look nice, but those stupid keys along the side are beyond idiotic.



While you can have your opinion I can say it's not what most people say about the Harmony's!

I've had an 880 for over a year & a half & it is hands down the best remote I've ever owned, it's better than remotes costing many times it's price!

Easy to use & easy to set up.

I bought one for my parents & they don't have a clue about computers or home theater & they don't have any problems with it!


----------



## FF2Skip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/13975047
> 
> 
> I had a 880 and it was absolutely horrific. The button layout was absolutely the world's worst. Get a Harmony one for two ben franklins and call it a day.



That remote is not an RF model.


----------



## Electric_Haggis

It's now starting to look pretty _damn_ silly, having the new Audyssey DYNAMIC EQ locked out of the 3808 unless you pay extra and have a pro installer come round.


The new Onkyo receivers - including the budget TX-SR606 - have it good-to-go out of the box!

(I've heard it makes a huge difference.)


----------



## Snausy

Well if they make us pay for Dynamic EQ when the cheaper Onkyos have it built-in already out of the box, it better not be too expensive.


I'm thinking 20 bucks for a big update that includes it and a few other things that Onkyo DOESN'T have.


Maybe that's why they are being so hush hush about it. They know that Onkyo has it already and are arguing in the boardroom about what to charge and what to get in the upgrade package?


----------



## The Big Bad

Re: sales prices for this unit, it seems that to get a discount off of MSRP from an authorized dealer, you need to call them. Is that true? Any suggestions on which dealer is the best to call in this regard?


----------



## FF2Skip

Pricing cannot be discussed openly... please amend your post.


My care package arrived today!


----------



## myrison

Big Bad, to answer your question without mentioning the price, yes, that is current.


----------



## jake51

I just got the 3808

Is there any way to activate tone defeat for one input while deactivating it for another?

So you wouldn't have to turn it on/off repeatedly when switching inputs

Thanks

Jakob


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13974806
> 
> 
> I love my harmony 880 with the 3808. So much so I've picked up a second one. There's nothing wrong with the 880/890. If you prefer a different remote you can do so without dissing the options.



I own both (890 and mx900) so I was opining. For me, I can't see how anyone can like the activity buttons along the side of the window. Or the lack of buttons "3D'ness" For me, the buttons are just hard to press.


From a functional standpoint, it's fine. It's a blessing if you need a remote that's simple to program and can track ON/OFF (TOADs) state. But with the simplicity, you get locked out of doing complex macros. Plus for some is a drawback for others.


Having owned and used both, for me, MX900 is orders of magnitude better than 880/890.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Electric_Haggis* /forum/post/13975701
> 
> 
> It's now starting to look pretty _damn_ silly, having the new Audyssey DYNAMIC EQ locked out of the 3808 unless you pay extra and have a pro installer come round.
> 
> 
> The new Onkyo receivers - including the budget TX-SR606 - have it good-to-go out of the box!
> 
> (I've heard it makes a huge difference.)




But why can't Denon charge extra? I don't think it was part of the original specs (I don't know so I'm asking).


I have no issues with vendors charging market price. If enough people get annoyed, they will rethink it. On the other hand, if people pony up the money, they created a new revenue stream.


----------



## Chrisinvermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13978711
> 
> 
> But why can't Denon charge extra? I don't think it was part of the original specs (I don't know so I'm asking).



Hansang,


I am in agreement with you on this. When I was looking for a new AVR last fall I found this great forum. I posted a question about volume leveling and I was told right away by other members here that if it was a must have feature that I should wait a few months to get a new reciever that will have it. I didn't want to wait so I pulled the trigger on a 3808CI and I have been very pleased with the unit. I bought on the assumption that it would never have the volume leveling and I was fine with that. Now that I hear that I may be able to get the feature, I won't mind paying to upgrade provided it is a fair and reasonable amount. Until I find out what the cost and process will be (from Denon and not the internets) I will reserve judgment on whether it is reasonable.


Chris


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisinvermont* /forum/post/13978978
> 
> 
> ...I bought on the assumption that it would never have the volume leveling and I was fine with that. Now that I hear that I may be able to get the feature, I won't mind paying to upgrade provided it is a fair and reasonable amount.



And how do you know that you may be able to get the feature? Has there been anything more than speculation about this?


----------



## BRAC

s2silber,


Actually, it has been pretty much confirmed already. Look back a couple pages and you will find a response I received directly from Denon Canada that confirms an upgrade for this feature and many others is scheduled for this fall. And, I'm sure if Denon Canada has plans for it, so does Denon USA.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

If it the case as some have posted that Onkyo is putting this in its receivers for "free", Denon may have to provide it as an update as well just to stay competitive with Onkyo in those side by side pro's/con's comparison charts we all love to check.


I"m not opposed to paying for it but free is ok with me too....


----------



## j_dumas

Hi all:


I had accepted that I would have to step up to the 4308CI because my primary requirement is to support a 1080p HDMI output to both a projector and a plasma panel in the same room. (I would use one or the other at a time, not both, but both will be in the same room). The 4308CI supports dual outputs and the 3808CI doesn't...but there isn't much else different. Ok, wireless support and a few extra watts, but not important to me given the significant price difference.


Is anybody else using the 3808CI with two displays and how is it working for you? I know I could use a splitter, but I'm worried about handshake issues, picture quality, etc.


Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## steppedup

Will the volume leveling work with mp3's, do you think?


I've got a ton of mp3's that I stream and haven't had the chance to smooth out the volume...


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j_dumas* /forum/post/13979782
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> 
> I had accepted that I would have to step up to the 4308CI because my primary requirement is to support a 1080p HDMI output to both a projector and a plasma panel in the same room. (I would use one or the other at a time, not both, but both will be in the same room). The 4308CI supports dual outputs and the 3808CI doesn't...but there isn't much else different. Ok, wireless support and a few extra watts, but not important to me given the significant price difference.
> 
> 
> Is anybody else using the 3808CI with two displays and how is it working for you? I know I could use a splitter, but I'm worried about handshake issues, picture quality, etc.
> 
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.




I don't need a splitter so I can't directly address the question, but... You could get a splitter and try it. If there are no problems keep it, if so take/send it back and try another brand or switch receivers. I would think a splitter that works would be much more cost effective than a new receiver.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13979540
> 
> 
> If it the case as some have posted that Onkyo is putting this in its receivers for "free", Denon may have to provide it as an update as well just to stay competitive with Onkyo in those side by side pro's/con's comparison charts we all love to check.
> 
> 
> I"m not opposed to paying for it but free is ok with me too....



$10 bucks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13978675
> 
> 
> I own both (890 and mx900) so I was opining. For me, I can't see how anyone can like the activity buttons along the side of the window. Or the lack of buttons "3D'ness" For me, the buttons are just hard to press.
> 
> 
> From a functional standpoint, it's fine. It's a blessing if you need a remote that's simple to program and can track ON/OFF (TOADs) state. But with the simplicity, you get locked out of doing complex macros. Plus for some is a drawback for others.
> 
> 
> Having owned and used both, for me, MX900 is orders of magnitude better than 880/890.



I be an MX fan myself. I currently own the MX500







But hey it works great. Would I consider Logitec, maybe. If an upgrade was in order I would probably look first to MX at http://www.universalremote.com/ 


When I was looking to upgrade from my Denon 3600 I never considered other brands having been pleased with Denon. Thus it was a 3808. Once again I am pleased.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/13970933
> 
> 
> Well I guess the best way I can put it is the sub sounds off,I mean it's lower and doesnt have the same thump. The dialog is muddier and the rest doesnt sound like it matched up,like before I set speakers up with Audyssey. I have it set up on Auto so if it's DD it will play that way but if not it will go thru PL II(i think ).



Snausy is correct about each satellite channel sounding different. I think that while the receiver display might show 5.1, on some channels the sound is markedly different to the point that sometimes it sounds like there is no rear or LFE information in the signal. When that happens I get out of DD or DTS and use one of the AVR's modes like 7 channel. The best comparison is the premium channels to everything else. For example, I always thought Rave had terrific sound but if I switched to something else you could hear a major difference even if the program was supposedly in 5.1. I've always thought the satellite .1 channel doesn't have as much information as another source.


I don't know enough of the science to back this up, but I think the necessary satellite signal compression has an effect. Thus, if you are comparing satellite to cd, dvd, bd or hddvd(not to overlook sacd or dvda) those sources will always sound better than satellite.


My workaround is to set the volume levels based on the satellite(Rave) then adjust as necessary with another source like bd. That usually entails reducing the volume somewhat on the sub on the sub control, not on the receiver.


I think Snausy is saying that the Audyssey settings are universal to all sources/inputs. If so, I agree. If we are wrong, I hope someone will correct us. Do make sure that your back speakers are turned on for each input source and set to music or cinema.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13980341
> 
> 
> Snausy is correct about each satellite channel sounding different. I think that while the receiver display might show 5.1, on some channels the sound is markedly different to the point that sometimes it sounds like there is no rear or LFE information in the signal. When that happens I get out of DD or DTS and use one of the AVR's modes like 7 channel. The best comparison is the premium channels to everything else. For example, I always thought Rave had terrific sound but if I switched to something else you could hear a major difference even if the program was supposedly in 5.1. I've always thought the satellite .1 channel doesn't have as much information as another source.
> 
> 
> I don't know enough of the science to back this up, but I think the necessary satellite signal compression has an effect. Thus, if you are comparing satellite to cd, dvd, bd or hddvd(not to overlook sacd or dvda) those sources will always sound better than satellite.
> 
> 
> My workaround is to set the volume levels based on the satellite(Rave) then adjust as necessary with another source like bd. That usually entails reducing the volume somewhat on the sub on the sub control, not on the receiver.
> 
> 
> I think Snausy is saying that the Audyssey settings are universal to all sources/inputs. If so, I agree. If we are wrong, I hope someone will correct us. Do make sure that your back speakers are turned on for each input source and set to music or cinema.




yep, that's basically what I was saying. I think audyssey calibrates the speakers for the room you are in and then it feeds each channel the same "audyssey calibrated info" for every source as long as you have it set to "audyssey".


The difference in sound you hear from a CD/BD player to a Sat box is source-related rather than a Denon audyssey issue. While this isn't an exact comparison it's like saying your phonograph sounds different than your CD or your Bluray decoded in TrueHD. Of course they are going to sound different.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13980341
> 
> 
> Snausy is correct about each satellite channel sounding different. I think that while the receiver display might show 5.1, on some channels the sound is markedly different to the point that sometimes it sounds like there is no rear or LFE information in the signal. When that happens I get out of DD or DTS and use one of the AVR's modes like 7 channel. The best comparison is the premium channels to everything else. For example, I always thought Rave had terrific sound but if I switched to something else you could hear a major difference even if the program was supposedly in 5.1. I've always thought the satellite .1 channel doesn't have as much information as another source.
> 
> 
> I don't know enough of the science to back this up, but I think the necessary satellite signal compression has an effect. Thus, if you are comparing satellite to cd, dvd, bd or hddvd(not to overlook sacd or dvda) those sources will always sound better than satellite.
> 
> 
> My workaround is to set the volume levels based on the satellite(Rave) then adjust as necessary with another source like bd. That usually entails reducing the volume somewhat on the sub on the sub control, not on the receiver.
> 
> 
> I think Snausy is saying that the Audyssey settings are universal to all sources/inputs. If so, I agree. If we are wrong, I hope someone will correct us. Do make sure that your back speakers are turned on for each input source and set to music or cinema.




yep, that's basically what I was saying. I think audyssey calibrates the speakers for the room you are in physically and then it feeds each channel the same "audyssey calibrated info" for every source as long as you have it set to "audyssey".


The difference in sound you hear from a CD/BD player to a Sat box is source-related rather than a Denon audyssey issue. While this isn't an exact comparison it's like saying your phonograph sounds different than your CD or your Bluray decoded in TrueHD. Of course they are going to sound different.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/13981071
> 
> 
> yep, that's basically what I was saying. I think audyssey calibrates the speakers for the room you are in physically and then it feeds each channel the same "audyssey calibrated info" for every source as long as you have it set to "audyssey".
> 
> 
> The difference in sound you hear from a CD/BD player to a Sat box is source-related rather than a Denon audyssey issue. While this isn't an exact comparison it's like saying your phonograph sounds different than your CD or your Bluray decoded in TrueHD. Of course they are going to sound different.



In looking at the menus, you may be able to set the EQ for each input source. I haven't tried that but someone may be able to enlighten us. If so, I'm not sure I'll do it. While I'm somewhat av saavy, I'm an idiot when it comes to computers. I don't know how to save my settings on the computer and it already takes about three hours to reset everything if I have to do a microprocesser reset.


That being said, depending on the source, sometimes Audyssey Flat sounds better than the room EQ settings.


For what it's worth, I don't know wahat the terms "warmer", more "involving", etc., mean, but vinyl rocks(except for sacd and dvd-a).


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Thanks guys I'll try to fool around with it. I finally got everything close to where it should be(just upgraded our speakers and sub







) Man it's sounding really,really good







. I'm wondering what this new Dynamic EQ that might be able to be upgraded to the 3808 do or help with all this?


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13974491
> 
> 
> You should *SERIOUSLY* think about returning the Harmony for the URC line of remotes (MX900 for example). Or at the very least, the newer Harmony remotes.
> 
> 
> 880/890 probably has the world's worst layout of buttons. The buttons are tiny, hard to locate, and hard to press. I really don't know what they were thinking when they made this. It may look nice, but those stupid keys along the side are beyond idiotic.



I have an 890.


I rather like it.


Red Cell.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13978675
> 
> 
> I own both (890 and mx900) so I was opining. For me, I can't see how anyone can like the activity buttons along the side of the window. Or the lack of buttons "3D'ness" For me, the buttons are just hard to press.
> 
> 
> From a functional standpoint, it's fine. It's a blessing if you need a remote that's simple to program and can track ON/OFF (TOADs) state. But with the simplicity, you get locked out of doing complex macros. Plus for some is a drawback for others.
> 
> 
> Having owned and used both, for me, MX900 is orders of magnitude better than 880/890.



Correct me if I'm wrong please but, looking at the MX-980, your mx900's big brother?, has what appears to be "activity buttons along the side of the window. I'm an 880 user and am only biased toward harmony because I own one. Just thought I might point that out.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13981734
> 
> 
> In looking at the menus, you may be able to set the EQ for each input source. I haven't tried that but someone may be able to enlighten us. If so, I'm not sure I'll do it. While I'm somewhat av saavy, I'm an idiot when it comes to computers. I don't know how to save my settings on the computer and it already takes about three hours to reset everything if I have to do a microprocesser reset.
> 
> 
> That being said, depending on the source, sometimes Audyssey Flat sounds better than the room EQ settings.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't know wahat the terms "warmer", more "involving", etc., mean, but vinyl rocks(except for sacd and dvd-a).



If you can get on this message board you can save your settings.


Go to Network Info and find your 3808's address. (ex. 192.168.xxx.xxx)

Type that into your browser

Click on Setup Menu

On the left side is Save and Load. Hit Save. It will take a few minutes.

you can also check out captavs's post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## kgveteran

I can't seem to engage PrologicIIx with Dolby Digital sources.I've done the firmware update and use the "standard" button on the remote and on the face of the receiver.


KG


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I have a question on hooking up an external usb hard drive. What format of music will it play? I have WMP, Itunes, and Winamp for my players. Will any of their formats work?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13984070
> 
> 
> I have a question on hooking up an external usb hard drive. What format of music will it play? I have WMP, Itunes, and Winamp for my players. Will any of their formats work?



Page 51 owners manual:

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/13984058
> 
> 
> I can't seem to engage PrologicIIx with Dolby Digital sources.I've done the firmware update and use the "standard" button on the remote and on the face of the receiver.
> 
> 
> KG



Page 77 owners manual available modes depending on input:

http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf


----------



## samandnoah

How do I know when I'm setting a "universal" setting vs an input specific setting? I know that must sound so inane, but when I'm in the menus I'm not always sure if I'm setting something specific to that input or not. Is there a list somewhere that shows what are universal settings vs input specific ones?


Thanks,

Rich


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13984070
> 
> 
> I have a question on hooking up an external usb hard drive. What format of music will it play? I have WMP, Itunes, and Winamp for my players. Will any of their formats work?



Don't forget that you need the drive to be formatted in FAT32.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/13984116
> 
> 
> Page 77 owners manual available modes depending on input:
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf



Seems it should do it


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/13984792
> 
> 
> Seems it should do it



The receiver will automatically show the available surround modes based on signal being received and speaker configuration.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13983833
> 
> 
> If you can get on this message board you can save your settings.
> 
> 
> Go to Network Info and find your 3808's address. (ex. 192.168.xxx.xxx)
> 
> Type that into your browser
> 
> Click on Setup Menu
> 
> On the left side is Save and Load. Hit Save. It will take a few minutes.
> 
> you can also check out captavs's post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566



Thanks rec head, I've got that basic idea but I have questions. I know you'll laugh but I'm a computer idiot. When you say type into the browser, I assume you mean in the address bar at the top? I also use a laptop. To upgrade firmware I temporarily connect a cable between the AVR and the router. Do I do that to save the settings, and if so, how do I connect the laptop to the computer. Wait for it, I'm not done. If I don't have to connect the devices and can get to the settings simply by typing the 3808 address into the computer, when I need to transfer the saved settings back to the 3808, how do I do that? I really appreciate any help and I know I'll have to wait awhile until the laughter subsides. Feel free to share my idiocy with your friends.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I have had one heck of a time getting my layout to work. I have the 3808 as my main rec. I have a 4802 hooked up to it to run some speakers upstairs. What output should I use on the 3808 and what input should I use on the 4802 to make it the easiest to use? Are there any special settings I need to use? Thanks.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samandnoah* /forum/post/13984441
> 
> 
> How do I know when I'm setting a "universal" setting vs an input specific setting? I know that must sound so inane, but when I'm in the menus I'm not always sure if I'm setting something specific to that input or not. Is there a list somewhere that shows what are universal settings vs input specific ones?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rich



If I'm wrong about this, someone please correct me. I think when you go into the source select menu, such as DVD, any settings made there are specific to that source. Such as, video upconvert or assigning a digital audio input. I think everything else is universal, like whether or not to use the amp section to power the surround back speakers or zone 2.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/13984058
> 
> 
> I can't seem to engage PrologicIIx with Dolby Digital sources.I've done the firmware update and use the "standard" button on the remote and on the face of the receiver.
> 
> 
> KG



Make sure your actually playing the track while making the settings. If your not, you wont see the options.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13985204
> 
> 
> I have had one heck of a time getting my layout to work. I have the 3808 as my main rec. I have a 4802 hooked up to it to run some speakers upstairs. What output should I use on the 3808 and what input should I use on the 4802 to make it the easiest to use? Are there any special settings I need to use? Thanks.



I use the zone2 preout to a prein in an integrated amp for outside speakers. That way I keep the 7.1 setting for the main room and don't have to change it. You then have to go into the menus and set the volume out control to variable. On the unit itself you can use the zone2/3 record out button to turn on zone 2 and you can make volume and source adjustments for zone2 from the main unit. You may also have to change the remote id/address for one of the remotes to get them to work independently. Several weeks ago, I remember posting more in-depth answers to those questions in this thread.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13985138
> 
> 
> Thanks rec head, I've got that basic idea but I have questions. I know you'll laugh but I'm a computer idiot. When you say type into the browser, I assume you mean in the address bar at the top? I also use a laptop. To upgrade firmware I temporarily connect a cable between the AVR and the router. Do I do that to save the settings, and if so, how do I connect the laptop to the computer. Wait for it, I'm not done. If I don't have to connect the devices and can get to the settings simply by typing the 3808 address into the computer, when I need to transfer the saved settings back to the 3808, how do I do that? I really appreciate any help and I know I'll have to wait awhile until the laughter subsides. Feel free to share my idiocy with your friends.



Sorry, I forget that everybody doesn't have it permanently connected.


Yes, the address bar at the top.

Yes, connect the 3808 as you would for a firmware update.

As long as they are both connected to the same router, the laptop can be wireless, you can access it with your browser as stated above.

Navigating the 3808 via computer is like using a web page. The interface isn't fancy but it is easy to follow. When you get to the Main page click on 'Setup' then you will see the Save/Load options. When you click 'Save' the instructions will come up. It's easy. To Load your settings everything is the same but click Load instead.


I hope I make sense and it works for you.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13985291
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget that everybody doesn't have it permanently connected.
> 
> 
> Yes, the address bar at the top.
> 
> Yes, connect the 3808 as you would for a firmware update.
> 
> As long as they are both connected to the same router, the laptop can be wireless, you can access it with your browser as stated above.
> 
> Navigating the 3808 via computer is like using a web page. The interface isn't fancy but it is easy to follow. When you get to the Main page click on 'Setup' then you will see the Save/Load options. When you click 'Save' the instructions will come up. It's easy. To Load your settings everything is the same but click Load instead.
> 
> 
> I hope I make sense and it works for you.



Thanks, it makes perfect sense and I'll give it a try. Hope you didn't choke on your drink while you were laughing.


----------



## Ingeborgdot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13985274
> 
> 
> I use the zone2 preout to a prein in an integrated amp for outside speakers. That way I keep the 7.1 setting for the main room and don't have to change it. You then have to go into the menus and set the volume out control to variable. On the unit itself you can use the zone2/3 record out button to turn on zone 2 and you can make volume and source adjustments for zone2 from the main unit. You may also have to change the remote id/address for one of the remotes to get them to work independently. Several weeks ago, I remember posting more in-depth answers to those questions in this thread.



Are you familiar with denon 4802? What prein would you use? I have tried numerous ways. I will keep trying. Thanks for your response.

Do I also have to turn zone 2 on?


----------



## jalf

can we assign different sound levels for each activity?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/13985619
> 
> 
> can we assign different sound levels for each activity?



- Yes, you can adjust the volume for each mode.


----------



## tokerblue

I just read up a little on Dynamic EQ and am I'm not sure If I understand everything correctly.
http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html 


Is Dynamic EQ different than volume compression modes like "Night Mode"? Because I really dislike Night Mode.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13985657
> 
> 
> - Yes, you can adjust the volume for each mode.




how? i can't find out...


----------



## tokerblue

Menu > Source Select > Input > Other > Src Level (Analog) or Src Level (Digital)


You can adjust the decibels there.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13985867
> 
> 
> Menu > Source Select > Input > Other > Src Level (Analog) or Src Level (Digital)
> 
> 
> You can adjust the decibels there.



Many thanks tokerblue! This forum is so amazing as the 3808!


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13985249
> 
> 
> Make sure your actually playing the track while making the settings. If your not, you wont see the options.



Thats when i try to switch to PLIIx w/ DD......somethings amiss.


----------



## jkraebel

I have had the 3808 for about 9 months now and was working fine hooked up to Toshiba DLP passing Blu-ray and HD-DVD and outputting via the Denon HDMI monitor out. Recently I purchased a new Mitsubishi WD-65735 TV and now nothing is outputted from the Denon through HDMI. Anyone have any issues like this or have any ideas? Could the HDMI output have gone bad? I've tried the same cable hooked directly from the BR player to the TV and it worked fine.


----------



## jkraebel

Scratch that!!


It was actually a bad cable after all. I thought i had tried a different cable but i guess i didn't. This is like the 3rd or 4th cable that's gone bad and they are not cheap cables either. all is well now.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jkraebel* /forum/post/13986259
> 
> 
> I have had the 3808 for about 9 months now and was working fine hooked up to Toshiba DLP passing Blu-ray and HD-DVD and outputting via the Denon HDMI monitor out. Recently I purchased a new Mitsubishi WD-65735 TV and now nothing is outputted from the Denon through HDMI. Anyone have any issues like this or have any ideas? Could the HDMI output have gone bad? I've tried the same cable hooked directly from the BR player to the TV and it worked fine.



I just gave you a couple ideas in your other thread. I have a 65833 set so the electronics should be similar.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13985573
> 
> 
> Are you familiar with denon 4802? What prein would you use? I have tried numerous ways. I will keep trying. Thanks for your response.
> 
> Do I also have to turn zone 2 on?



Yes, you have to turn zone 2 on. It the sends a line-level signal out to the zone2 preouts. Turn on some source so you hear it in the main room. Press the small zone2/3 rec out button, use the source select knob on the 3808 to set it to source. The zone2 preout is now receiving the same signal as is being putput through the mains. You do have to make the settings fairly quickly.


The integrated amp that I use has short bars between the amp section and the preins so I can remove them and go directly to the prein. Easy for me.


That being said, I do have a 4800 that I put upstairs. In looking at the schematics, there is a 8 channel external prein, primarily used for dvd-a and sacd. I imagine the 4802 is very similar. Try connecting the 3808 preouts to the 4802 front l/r preins. I think that should work.


Hope this helps. Ward


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/13982644
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong please but, looking at the MX-980, your mx900's big brother?, has what appears to be "activity buttons along the side of the window. I'm an 880 user and am only biased toward harmony because I own one. Just thought I might point that out.




I have no issues with the concept of "activity" buttons. What I complained about was the size and button shape on the 880/890. I really have no issues with people liking the Harmony remotes. But as an owner of both, I just prefer the URC line (by a lot)


If you get the chance, pick up a MX900 see if you agree with me. Since I don't have the MX980, I can't speak for it.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/13987393
> 
> 
> I have no issues with the concept of "activity" buttons. What I complained about was the size and button shape on the 880/890



Agree 100%, which is why I got the Harmony One. It solves all the button problems of the older versions. I can't really imagine anything better, button wise, than the H1. I programmed it for my 3808 very easily, and love it.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

That does not work. It is quite a screwy deal to get it to work. This is way to complicated for an average user, that's for sure. I will have to spend some more time trying to figure this dang thing out. I have spent over 5 hours today just trying to fix what I screwed up with settings.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13987860
> 
> 
> That does not work. It is quite a screwy deal to get it to work. This is way to complicated for an average user, that's for sure. I will have to spend some more time trying to figure this dang thing out. I have spent over 5 hours today just trying to fix what I screwed up with settings.



If you'll detail your connections and settings, I'll try to help. One thought does come to mind. If you connect to the 4802 prein, you probably have to turn on the external in source on the 4802. My 4800 has a 6ch/8ch ext. in button on the receiver and an ext. in button on the remote. Yours should be similar. Make sure that is on.


I understand this is a PITA, it took me quite awhile to get it set. One thing I don't know is if a receiver can be used in the same way as a second amp. You could call Denon and ask for some tech support.


There is another possibility that depends on the connection that you are making from the source component to the 3808. I don't believe that the 3808 allows you to transfer a signal received by the receiver via HDMI to a second amp through an analog connection. I solved that problem by connecting a source component to the 3808 with a digital or fiber optic cable as well as HDMI.


If none of this works, you can make a second set of connections directly to the 4802 and not use the 3808's preout. Both receivers will then be completely independent.


We'll figure this out.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I will be getting whole house audio in the next month or two, so I hope with the whole house receiver connected it should solve the problem. For now, I need to get a fix so my wife can listen to music. She listens to it all day when she is home so I try to make her happy.

I have the 3808 and the 4802 from Denon as you already know. I have a directv receiver which she listens to most of the time. I have worked out all the kinks to get that to work as all she has to do for right now is hit one button on the harmony remote and it all comes on for her. I have the DTV hooked up via HDMI. To get the music upstairs though, I have plugged an optical out of the vcr optical out to the optical in on the 4802. It has worked great for a long time now but I want to use the usb port and hook up an external hard drive with music on it. I hooked it up yesterday and got it to work but then the settings would screw up on using the DTV music. It took me over an hour trying to figure out how to get the DTV music back on. When I was listening to the music on my ext. hard drive yesterday I had it hooked up to zone pre out 2 and I would also try 3. I tried it with the zone on and off and it did not make a difference if it was on or not. It still worked. Then I would have to mess around with the settings to try to get it back to the DTV music and the correct settings. I really don't know where to start. I can do it but I don't want my wife to have to mess with any settings. I don't know what else to say or how to explain it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/13986062
> 
> 
> Thats when i try to switch to PLIIx w/ DD......somethings amiss.



Your probably in the wrong section. Try this: (while playing the track)


menu>Parameters>surround parameter>sb channel out


If thats not working than you must have the backs set to zone 2 or something.


----------



## DMorsch

Hi guys and gals, does the 3808 have a subwoofer manual EQ as the Onkyo AVRs do?


I can't find anything beyond the Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> Manual EQ -> Adjust Channel -> Each.


This adjustment allows for front L/R, center, Surround A and Surround B -- but no subwoofer.


Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## Nickff

Quick question:


I will be moving into a new house in November and plan on having the TV in the basement professionally calibrated.


Should I run all video through the 3808 and then to the TV or try and run as much video through the TV (Sony 52XBR3) as possible and just let the 3808 handle audio only ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZenFly

Wow. I decided to listen to some Porcupine Tree from my Napster account this morning "The Sky Moves Sideways" SE ...from my PC into the 3808 and remembered that there was a "restorer" option...WOW what a difference. It makes mp3's sound pretty darn good. Wider stereo field, more base, more articulation.


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13989722
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> I will be moving into a new house in November and plan on having the TV in the basement professionally calibrated.
> 
> 
> Should I run all video through the 3808 and then to the TV or try and run as much video through the TV (Sony 52XBR3) as possible and just let the 3808 handle audio only ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I run everything through the AVR. Seems to sync better that way.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZenFly* /forum/post/13989802
> 
> 
> I run everything through the AVR. Seems to sync better that way.



Would only one input be calibrated in that scenario?


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13989722
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> I will be moving into a new house in November and plan on having the TV in the basement professionally calibrated.
> 
> 
> Should I run all video through the 3808 and then to the TV or try and run as much video through the TV (Sony 52XBR3) as possible and just let the 3808 handle audio only ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You could always try both ways -- especially comparing the up-conversion of the Denon versus the Sony from a 480p DVD player -- then decide from there.


I believe that you'll calibrate for each TV input that you use, as each has it's own parameter set.


Hope that helps.


----------



## samandnoah

My favorites @ radiodenon are still not showing up in my 3808. It has the right MAC address. What am I doing wrong? Or what else do I need to do? It's been several days.


Thanks.

Rich


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13989285
> 
> 
> If you'll detail your connections and settings, I'll try to help. One thought does come to mind. If you connect to the 4802 prein, you probably have to turn on the external in source on the 4802. My 4800 has a 6ch/8ch ext. in button on the receiver and an ext. in button on the remote. Yours should be similar. Make sure that is on.
> 
> 
> I understand this is a PITA, it took me quite awhile to get it set. One thing I don't know is if a receiver can be used in the same way as a second amp. You could call Denon and ask for some tech support.
> 
> 
> There is another possibility that depends on the connection that you are making from the source component to the 3808. I don't believe that the 3808 allows you to transfer a signal received by the receiver via HDMI to a second amp through an analog connection. I solved that problem by connecting a source component to the 3808 with a digital or fiber optic cable as well as HDMI.
> 
> 
> If none of this works, you can make a second set of connections directly to the 4802 and not use the 3808's preout. Both receivers will then be completely independent.
> 
> 
> We'll figure this out.




I too have been stuck on this for a week now. I tried using to SB speakers for an assignable amp to my garage and could not get it to work. I just bought an old JVC receiver and have it hooked up from the pre out zone 2 and I still can't get any sound. I want to get my mp3s from my computer to play at the pool. This I know, The RCAs from the zone 2 preout go into my JVC's Tape1 lets say. I use my second remote, turn zone2 on and assign the Net input where my computer MP3s can be played from and they do in the main zone. As I change the input to Net I also turn up the volume for zone2 and still get no sound even though I know it is working because I can hear it in the main zone. WTF, am I that much of a Dufous? Am I missing something simple or is my Denon 3808 defective?


----------



## JKR1963

If you are listening to an HDMI source, say a Blu ray movie, and you adjust your subwoofer volume does the performance of this adjustment cause the audio and or video to cut out or does it stay on?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

sam....


Did you save it to a group on radiodenon? And your receiver is on line? You can check for firmware releases successfully, etc.?


Also in the receiver and somewhat confusing to me is that there are two different places that I find a "Favorites". One of them does not list the internet radio stations and is under a different heading in the internet radio stuff. One of the "Favorites" does list the internet radio stations I saved to groups on radiodeneon. Also I found it easier to navigate to find all those saved stations via the web interface, not the gui. Also to memorize internet radio to presents via the web interface not the gui is easier to me.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/13989512
> 
> 
> Your probably in the wrong section. Try this: (while playing the track)
> 
> 
> menu>Parameters>surround parameter>sb channel out
> 
> 
> If thats not working than you must have the backs set to zone 2 or something.



Ok, I'll try that later.I did the autosetup without a hitch (one surround was out of phase).It recognized all the speakers , so i'll give it a try thanx.


KG


BTW, I love the way the GUI over lays the video on the screen.Very cool, and through the HDMI !


----------



## billybob0405

Can't find a forum or thread that really fits this question, so I'll ask it here, it's kinda on topic. Isn't there alot of duplication of technology in all of the newest components, specifically BD and AVR? Because of the primary purpose of sound quality, it would seem logical to invest in the best AVR you can afford. Wouldn't it be sensible to downsize al little on the BD since the AVR can do the work, saving a few bucks? Or is it just AVR for best sound and BD for picture?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/13991216
> 
> 
> Can't find a forum or thread that really fits this question, so I'll ask it here, it's kinda on topic. Isn't there alot of duplication of technology in all of the newest components, specifically BD and AVR? Because of the primary purpose of sound quality, it would seem logical to invest in the best AVR you can afford. Wouldn't it be sensible to downsize al little on the BD since the AVR can do the work, saving a few bucks? Or is it just AVR for best sound and BD for picture?



Check out AVR FAQ sticky thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=968859 


You might ask there.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/13990270
> 
> 
> I too have been stuck on this for a week now. I tried using to SB speakers for an assignable amp to my garage and could not get it to work. I just bought an old JVC receiver and have it hooked up from the pre out zone 2 and I still can't get any sound. I want to get my mp3s from my computer to play at the pool. This I know, The RCAs from the zone 2 preout go into my JVC's Tape1 lets say. I use my second remote, turn zone2 on and assign the Net input where my computer MP3s can be played from and they do in the main zone. As I change the input to Net I also turn up the volume for zone2 and still get no sound even though I know it is working because I can hear it in the main zone. WTF, am I that much of a Dufous? Am I missing something simple or is my Denon 3808 defective?



Studly - have you checked your audio status? It will tell you what is playing in which zone.


----------



## ZenFly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13989845
> 
> 
> Would only one input be calibrated in that scenario?



One input on the tv is calibrated. There are tweaks for the video on the Denon, but mine are pretty much untouched.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/13991513
> 
> 
> Studly - have you checked your audio status? It will tell you what is playing in which zone.




Yes, under status and zone 2/3 it states that Power is On, Selected Source is Net/Usb, Volume is 0db and then it shows zone 3's status.

Under audio input signal it just shows the info. for my main zone. I have tried different RCAs running from my 3808 to my second receiver to no avail. Thought about the HDMI thing, where you can't get sound in zones 2 & 3 while using it, but I think that should not affect cat 5 running from my computer to my hub where my 3808 is also connected. I use the second remote to turn zone 2 on and off and to select a source. I notice that when I use the front panel and press the zone 2/3 rec select button and turn the source select knob there is a recout source on the display that is selectable, not sure what that is, if I select it then I cannot use my remote to select a source. Thanks for the reply, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13989356
> 
> 
> I will be getting whole house audio in the next month or two, so I hope with the whole house receiver connected it should solve the problem. For now, I need to get a fix so my wife can listen to music. She listens to it all day when she is home so I try to make her happy.
> 
> I have the 3808 and the 4802 from Denon as you already know. I have a directv receiver which she listens to most of the time. I have worked out all the kinks to get that to work as all she has to do for right now is hit one button on the harmony remote and it all comes on for her. I have the DTV hooked up via HDMI. To get the music upstairs though, I have plugged an optical out of the vcr optical out to the optical in on the 4802. It has worked great for a long time now but I want to use the usb port and hook up an external hard drive with music on it. I hooked it up yesterday and got it to work but then the settings would screw up on using the DTV music. It took me over an hour trying to figure out how to get the DTV music back on. When I was listening to the music on my ext. hard drive yesterday I had it hooked up to zone pre out 2 and I would also try 3. I tried it with the zone on and off and it did not make a difference if it was on or not. It still worked. Then I would have to mess around with the settings to try to get it back to the DTV music and the correct settings. I really don't know where to start. I can do it but I don't want my wife to have to mess with any settings. I don't know what else to say or how to explain it. Thanks for your help.



Holy s*** Batman, we're not in Kansas anymore. ( I know, it should really be Toto.) This is getting complicated. I'll have to think about it and get back to you tomorrow. It's late here at the beach. What input connection do you have the ext hd plugged into? Whatever it is, you should be able to set zone 2 or 3 to output the signal from the input on the 3808 that you have chosen for the hd. However, I don't know if you can input a usb signal and have it output to zone 2. That being said, if you press the zone2/3 rec select button and then use the source select knob, there is a net/usb option. Have you tried that? Do you have another connection option? BTW, I understand how important it is to keep the wife acceptance/useability factor high.


----------



## kgveteran

SB menu did it.


KG


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/13992522
> 
> 
> Yes, under status and zone 2/3 it states that Power is On, Selected Source is Net/Usb, Volume is 0db and then it shows zone 3's status.
> 
> Under audio input signal it just shows the info. for my main zone. I have tried different RCAs running from my 3808 to my second receiver to no avail. Thought about the HDMI thing, where you can't get sound in zones 2 & 3 while using it, but I think that should not affect cat 5 running from my computer to my hub where my 3808 is also connected. I use the second remote to turn zone 2 on and off and to select a source. I notice that when I use the front panel and press the zone 2/3 rec select button and turn the source select knob there is a recout source on the display that is selectable, not sure what that is, if I select it then I cannot use my remote to select a source. Thanks for the reply, this is driving me nuts.



The source select knob when you use the zone 2/3 rec select function lets you select the source that will be output to the zone 2/3 preouts. If you set source select to source, it will send the same signal to zone 2/3 as is playing in the main room. If you select a different source, say dvd and the main source is satellite, dvd will go to zone 2/3 and the main room will be satellite. As far as I have figured out, we have to use the controls on the receiver to change the signal to the secondary receiver/amp. I'm a computer idiot, but I assume your cat5 connection is the same as usb. If so, the source select option of net/usb should send that signal to zone 2/3.


Volume control is an issue that I haven't completely resolved. I do know that you have to go into the menus and set it to variable and then when you press the zone 2/3 rec out button on the receiver and quickly turn the main volume knob, you can adjust the secondary volume.


If I remember correctly, I think I tried to connect the zone2 preout to a line level input such as cd on the second amp and it didn't work. The preout to a prein did, although that may have been before I figured out how to make some of the other adjusments/settings.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/13989722
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> I will be moving into a new house in November and plan on having the TV in the basement professionally calibrated.
> 
> 
> Should I run all video through the 3808 and then to the TV or try and run as much video through the TV (Sony 52XBR3) as possible and just let the 3808 handle audio only ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I recommend having all the inputs, including ota, calibrated. You can connect everything to the 3808 by HDMI and have it do a direct passthrough for the video signal with no processing by the receiver. Personally, with satellite, I do HDMI to the tv and digital sound to the receiver. That way, I have the option of watching something without having to turn on the receiver. With BD and HDDVD I send everything to the 3808 by HDMI and don't have the receiver scale or upconvert. The video signal is passed through, but the receiver decodes the audio. Because satellite, cable and ota don't use any of the new sound formats that require an HDMI connection, a digital audio connection is fine.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13992949
> 
> 
> I recommend having all the inputs, including ota, calibrated. You can connect everything to the 3808 by HDMI and have it do a direct passthrough for the video signal with no processing by the receiver. Personally, with satellite, I do HDMI to the tv and digital sound to the receiver. That way, I have the option of watching something without having to turn on the receiver. With BD and HDDVD I send everything to the 3808 by HDMI and don't have the receiver scale or upconvert. The video signal is passed through, but the receiver decodes the audio. Because satellite, cable and ota don't use any of the new sound formats that require an HDMI connection, a digital audio connection is fine.



How do I get it to passthrough ? I have my DVD set to 720p and my HD DVR set to 720p to pass it all on to my 720p PJ.


It's doing it now because the PJ tells me at start up, it would nice to go to that page and double check.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teris* /forum/post/13881659
> 
> 
> Thanks cybersage. Yes, the Denon tech told me to put everything on Auto because I'm not tech-savvy (at all!). If I take it off Auto, you anticipate the issues going away? What should I use instead of Auto? Thanks very much for your reply.



Sorry for the late reply!


For the video, enter they type of connection you have (HDMI, Component, etc) instead of auto.


For the audio, you have to know what you are sending to the recevier, and it has to be the same every time. Since I send different types of sound (5.1 compressed, decoded PCM, etc), I leave the audio to auto.


----------



## scottwin

studlygoorite and Ingeborgdot, try these suggestions that have helped me over the years:

- Get your setup working by first using the 3808's Tuner input. It's the only one that you can't screw around with and have a wrong setting on. Zone 2 will only be able to play analog audio so its the easiest way to make sure you have an anolog signal going to Zone 2. Both the DTV and the Net/USB inputs could be playing a digital signal, trust me I've had this happen to me.

- Are either of you using the Denon Link port on the back of your 3808? If so I read a long time ago on this thread that you'll have some issues if you try to use zone 2. Try disconnecting/disabling Denon Link if this applies and see if you can play the tuner in zone 2.

- I have my 3808 as one of the sources in my whole home audio system and all I do is connect the 3808 zone 2 pre-out to one of my whole home audio amp's RCA analog inputs. In this case check the other amp and ensure its working by playing another input source (like Tuner if available) so you know that the speakers are connected and turned on, the volume is turned up and mute isn't on, if you suspect it may be the speakers plug some headphones into it and see if you get sound, also ensure you've selected the correct audio input and make sure the input setting is set for analog (if its a newer amp, the old ones didn't even have that option).


----------



## miller8b

Recent purchaser of a 3808. I'm upgrading my entire system starting with the avr and ending with a new television. My problem for now is that my Samsung 56" only has a DVI input. I use an HDMI to DVI cable but as everyone knows, DVI doesn't do audio. Everything plays through the avr fine but occasionally I just want sound from my television from what ever I'm viewing through the HDMI connections. Is there a way to hook an analog sound out from avr, using an unused selection like dvr or whatever and assign that analog audio source to each HDMI source so I can turn down the sound on my avr and still have sound through the television? Any help much appreciated.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/13989356
> 
> 
> I will be getting whole house audio in the next month or two, so I hope with the whole house receiver connected it should solve the problem. For now, I need to get a fix so my wife can listen to music. She listens to it all day when she is home so I try to make her happy.
> 
> I have the 3808 and the 4802 from Denon as you already know. I have a directv receiver which she listens to most of the time. I have worked out all the kinks to get that to work as all she has to do for right now is hit one button on the harmony remote and it all comes on for her. I have the DTV hooked up via HDMI. To get the music upstairs though, I have plugged an optical out of the vcr optical out to the optical in on the 4802. It has worked great for a long time now but I want to use the usb port and hook up an external hard drive with music on it. I hooked it up yesterday and got it to work but then the settings would screw up on using the DTV music. It took me over an hour trying to figure out how to get the DTV music back on. When I was listening to the music on my ext. hard drive yesterday I had it hooked up to zone pre out 2 and I would also try 3. I tried it with the zone on and off and it did not make a difference if it was on or not. It still worked. Then I would have to mess around with the settings to try to get it back to the DTV music and the correct settings. I really don't know where to start. I can do it but I don't want my wife to have to mess with any settings. I don't know what else to say or how to explain it. Thanks for your help.



You have a couple of things going on here that are complicating things. Your optical connection to the 4802 isn't the normal way to implement a zone 2, but it is a great way to get digital audio to zone 2.


First, you shouldn't be able to output the HDMI digital audio from your directv receiver from the optical audio outs, so you must have used a digital (optical or coax) audio cable out from your directv. In all of your playing around you may have inadvertently turned your Audio setings for DTV to HDMI and this would explain why it doesn't work anymore in zone 2/3. However, you'd still get sound in your main area which could be leading to the confusion. Verify this and re-set your audio input for directv back to the correct digital input (OPT-1,OPT-2, etc).


As for the hard drive music, I'm confused if this is actually working in zone 2 or not. If its working and you're using the same optical cable you're using to connect to the 4802, then this would explain why your toggling the power for zone 2/3 off doesn't affect the sound. As I said above, hooking up your 4802 in this way isn't using the zone 2 pre-outs, so you won't be able to control the power and/or volume levels for zone2/3 using the extra remote. All you can do is change the zone 2 (or REC OUT in your case) input. The reason that there is some confusion for you is because zone 2 & REC OUT will always be playing the same source, I believe zone 3 can be different (but I'm not positive). When you hook up a device to the audio outputs jacks (not the zone 2/3 pre-outs) you are really connecting them to the REC OUT jacks like the way we used to record onto tape decks in the old days. You're implementing zone 2 like an old tape deck connected to the audio out (or monitor) jacks on your old amp. The only way to control the audio in zone 2 is using the remote for the 4802 for power and volume.


Hope this helps a little, if not give me more details on your setup, what you're doing that is working and what you want to do.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/13991216
> 
> 
> Can't find a forum or thread that really fits this question, so I'll ask it here, it's kinda on topic. Isn't there alot of duplication of technology in all of the newest components, specifically BD and AVR? Because of the primary purpose of sound quality, it would seem logical to invest in the best AVR you can afford. Wouldn't it be sensible to downsize al little on the BD since the AVR can do the work, saving a few bucks? Or is it just AVR for best sound and BD for picture?



Yes, there is some duplication, as you say, and I just went through that decision process. I arrived at an AVR 3808 and and a 3800 BDCI blu-ray disc player. I wanted excellent up-conversion for standard DVDs, so I wanted the Realta, and, I wanted a Denon BD player because they are built solid (like my 2910).


In this particular case, the mix I chose is actually cheaper than an AVR 5308 and a 2500 BTCI combination, which is another way to get a Realta in the architecture (the 5308 wouldn't fit in the space I have anyhow).


----------



## Plex

When using the "Restore" function of 3808 does it only work for USB music files inputs or will it help my PS3 stored MP3 files also?


----------



## steppedup

Anywhere stored MP3's as well.


To confirm - just toggle the various settings of Restore while playing an MP3.


----------



## Thebarnman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intelonetwo* /forum/post/13935208
> 
> 
> To get all the high def surround sound formats: HDMI use LPCM, Toslink use Bitstream.




Does anyone know if the 3808 will decode SACD and DVD-Audio via HDMI (set to LPCM) when using the (not released yet) new Pioneer Blu-ray player that is capable of outputting that signal via HDMI?


----------



## Thebarnman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don't h8* /forum/post/13824831
> 
> 
> pg. 30 of the manual. access the GUI and go to "Manual Setup" and then into "HDMI Setup." Under "HDMI Setup" is "i/p scaler." Turn "i/p scaler" to OFF. Then go to "resolution" in the "HDMI Setup" menu and set it to Auto.



Auto? Auto what? I thought the idea of turning the scaler off was so that the digital video can be passed through without any alterations to the digital video signal.



What does Auto do?


Someone mentioned "when you select" auto, you are telling the 3808 to auto-detect the display's native resolution."



Here's my main goal. I want the Denon 3808 to take all the native signals and pass them through to my new display unaltered such as 480i as 480i, 720p as 720p, 1080i as 1080i, and 1080p as 1080p. I don't think that the 3808 needs to know the "display's native resolution". I just want it to pass the signal through unaltered.


----------



## bearcatfan1976

I just got my 3808 this weekend and I'm loving it. I sent my 805 back last week. It did not have the LFE+Main feature for the sub, so I'm not sure how to set it.


I have Polk RTi8's for my fronts and have them set to 80Hz (although I believe I could set them to 60Hz). I have a Polk CSiA6 for my center and Polk FXi300's for my surrounds (also both set to 80Hz). My Sub is a Velodyne CHT-10.


I set my Onkyo sub crossover to 120Hz, but with this LFE+Main I am confused. If I set it at 120Hz does that mean that no bass below 120Hz will go to my main speakers? That the sub will handle everything below 120Hz?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thebarnman* /forum/post/13997218
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 3808 will decode SACD and DVD-Audio via HDMI (set to LPCM) when using the (not released yet) new Pioneer Blu-ray player that is capable of outputting that signal via HDMI?




the 3808 works with DSD over HDMI for SACD. I use it with my Oppo for that. The OPPO also converts DVD-A to PCM for transport over HDMI which also works fine.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/13995410
> 
> 
> studlygoorite and Ingeborgdot, try these suggestions that have helped me over the years:
> 
> - Get your setup working by first using the 3808's Tuner input. It's the only one that you can't screw around with and have a wrong setting on. Zone 2 will only be able to play analog audio so its the easiest way to make sure you have an anolog signal going to Zone 2. Both the DTV and the Net/USB inputs could be playing a digital signal, trust me I've had this happen to me.
> 
> - Are either of you using the Denon Link port on the back of your 3808? If so I read a long time ago on this thread that you'll have some issues if you try to use zone 2. Try disconnecting/disabling Denon Link if this applies and see if you can play the tuner in zone 2.
> 
> - I have my 3808 as one of the sources in my whole home audio system and all I do is connect the 3808 zone 2 pre-out to one of my whole home audio amp's RCA analog inputs. In this case check the other amp and ensure its working by playing another input source (like Tuner if available) so you know that the speakers are connected and turned on, the volume is turned up and mute isn't on, if you suspect it may be the speakers plug some headphones into it and see if you get sound, also ensure you've selected the correct audio input and make sure the input setting is set for analog (if its a newer amp, the old ones didn't even have that option).




And there we have it, thanks scottwin, I tried it with the tuner and voila. At least I know it works now but the whole idea was to be able to play all my mp3s from my computer, through the Denon and out to my pool. So the Denon must be reading the mp3s from the computer as digital, I wonder if there is a work around for this? And even if you cannot help me any further I thank you and others that took the interest in my problem.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/13995749
> 
> 
> Recent purchaser of a 3808. I'm upgrading my entire system starting with the avr and ending with a new television. My problem for now is that my Samsung 56" only has a DVI input. I use an HDMI to DVI cable but as everyone knows, DVI doesn't do audio. Everything plays through the avr fine but occasionally I just want sound from my television from what ever I'm viewing through the HDMI connections. Is there a way to hook an analog sound out from avr, using an unused selection like dvr or whatever and assign that analog audio source to each HDMI source so I can turn down the sound on my avr and still have sound through the television? Any help much appreciated.



My understanding, I could be wrong, is that the 3808 won't let you convert an input HDMI audio signal to analog although it appears that you can send an input HDMI audio signal to either the amp or the tv, but not both at the same time. There may be two optons for now. First, you can make a secondary audio-analog and video-component connection from the source device to a tv input and bypass the receiver entirely. You might also be able to make a second audio connection to the 3808 from the source and then use an analog out to the tv. However, it seems to me if you do that you'll lose the HDMI video to the tv. If so, you could also make a component video connection to the receiver an use it as a switcher. With my last tv that only had a DVI input, I found it easier to make second alternate connections to the tv.


----------



## gatorman

Good job Scottwin. I knew I was lost as soon as you guys started discussing computer signals.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/13992949
> 
> 
> I recommend having all the inputs, including ota, calibrated. You can connect everything to the 3808 by HDMI and have it do a direct passthrough for the video signal with no processing by the receiver. Personally, with satellite, I do HDMI to the tv and digital sound to the receiver. That way, I have the option of watching something without having to turn on the receiver. With BD and HDDVD I send everything to the 3808 by HDMI and don't have the receiver scale or upconvert. The video signal is passed through, but the receiver decodes the audio. Because satellite, cable and ota don't use any of the new sound formats that require an HDMI connection, a digital audio connection is fine.



OK...can you (anyone for that matter) help me out here?


I'm trying to "not" have my DENON do any upconversion from a regular upscaling DVD player. As it is hooked up now, everything (Cable box/DVD player) are going through the Denon via their own separate HDMI cables. The third HDMI is connected directly to my TV set from the Denon.


The image from my DVD "appears" fine. I have everything set to "auto" and I have not messed around with "assinging" Inputs. I can't tell if the image is upconverted.


My DVD player is hooked up into Input 1 (DVD) and as you can tell by my question, I'm a novice.


So, again, how do I know my Denon is NOT upscaling my image? If it is, will there be a problem if it's set to "auto"..ie..both the DVD player and Denon upscaling at the same time?


Red Cell.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thebarnman* /forum/post/13997314
> 
> 
> Auto? Auto what? I thought the idea of turning the scaler off was so that the digital video can be passed through without any alterations to the digital video signal.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Auto do?
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned "when you select" auto, you are telling the 3808 to auto-detect the display's native resolution."
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my main goal. I want the Denon 3808 to take all the native signals and pass them through to my new display unaltered such as 480i as 480i, 720p as 720p, 1080i as 1080i, and 1080p as 1080p. I don't think that the 3808 needs to know the "display's native resolution". I just want it to pass the signal through unaltered.



My understanding is that the i/p scaler and the resolution settings are interactive. See the comment on page 30 of the manual. If you don't turn on the scaler, you can't select an output resolution. Thus, the signal is passed through unaltered. The auto setting should have no effect.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/13999983
> 
> 
> OK...can you (anyone for that matter) help me out here?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to "not" have my DENON do any upconversion from a regular upscaling DVD player. As it is hooked up now, everything (Cable box/DVD player) are going through the Denon via their own separate HDMI cables. The third HDMI is connected directly to my TV set from the Denon.
> 
> 
> The image from my DVD "appears" fine. I have everything set to "auto" and I have not messed around with "assinging" Inputs. I can't tell if the image is upconverted.
> 
> 
> My DVD player is hooked up into Input 1 (DVD) and as you can tell by my question, I'm a novice.
> 
> 
> So, again, how do I know my Denon is NOT upscaling my image? If it is, will there be a problem if it's set to "auto"..ie..both the DVD player and Denon upscaling at the same time?
> 
> 
> Red Cell.



Red Cell: My previous post will answer part of your question. You can set each input source to automatically convert to the monitor out format. Turn it on or off for each individual input source. I think the i/p scaler is universal, but the indiviual input source option lets us decide whether or not to use it on a source by source basis. Because you are using HDMI cables, turn the source convert function off and the i/p scaler off and the signal will be passed through unaltered.


----------



## bpadar

Ok, i'm somewhat new to this AVR. I recently purchased the 3808ci. I have front speakers, center, sub, and 2 pairs of surround speakers. Can someone please tell me the best way to hook these up and what Amp Assign I should set it to. Should I connect them to Surround A & B or Surround A and Surround Back? I don't have a blu-ray player. I use the Oppo hdmi dvd player, Samsung 52" 1080p hdmi LCD. I can't seem to get the back speakers to work with when watching dvd's. I know they're connected properly though, because I can here them when I run the auto speaker test.

thanks,
[email protected]


----------



## David James

I've tried, I really have, but I can't get my head around what Audyssey really provides in the 3808.


Does it do more then, set the speaker distance, phase, delay and crossover?

Does it do equalization, out of the box?


The website doesn't have any Audyssey lines checked except "Audyssey Mult EQ Pro CalibrationCompatible/Installer Ready" but then it says, Y/*with Dynamic EQ using optional software*


So what all does it do?


----------



## kpdillon

Here's a non-technical, no descriptive answer. It makes my Denon sound better. I do notice a significant difference before and after.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/14000781
> 
> 
> Does it do more then, set the speaker distance, phase, delay and crossover?
> 
> Does it do equalization, out of the box?



Yes and yes.


----------



## TheMoose

Do an A/B test, watch a movie with great audio without Audyssey & then run Audyssey & watch it again, you will be able to tell the difference, I sure did!


----------



## samandnoah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/13990891
> 
> 
> One of the "Favorites" does list the internet radio stations I saved to groups on radiodeneon.



That was the ticket. It wasn't in the favorites at the top level, but one level in there was another favorites folder, and there they were.


Thanks.

Rich


----------



## mumble

Howdy brilliant people!


Anyone here using the 3808 with a HTPC and trying to passthru 1080P over HDMI?

I'm very new to the 3808, but already I've hit a bit of a nasty problem trying to do just that!


I got my Denon AVR-3808 and Paradigm Monitor 11's and ADP-390's delivered on the weekend (just waiting on the CC-390 centre and the DSP-3200 sub - the neighbours must be looking on in fear).


Hooked up the 3808 via a HDMI 1.3 cable to my Samsung LA48F81BDX, and via another HDMI 1.3 cable to a media centre PC built around AMD's 780G chipset (Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H).


Now, here's my problem. I've had the media centre PC hooking up to the Samsung F81 like a dream. [email protected] looking absolutely fantastic for a few months now. I've tried to setup the Denon simply to pass the signal from the media centre through to the TV, and all I ever get is "Mode Not Supported" on the Samy! ARGH! I've turned off the IP Scaler in the 3808 for the media centre's input (DVR), but nothing's changed.


Anyone tried something like this and found a solution? This one's got me scratching my head a bit.


Thanks a trillion,

mumble


----------



## azuniga

I finally toiled to get my Zone 2 speakers mounted and wired into the patio area. Pain in the ass but I did it right. The primary purpose, other than to listen to CDs when kids are indoors playing Wii is to watch the TV, Lakers/Dodger games, while I am outside on the BBQ! I have a perfect view of Plasma from outside but can't hear.


So what happens after 2-3 hours of installing? ...Zone 2 does not play TV/CBL!!!??!!!


Someone please tell me that this is not true. The Denon has to be able to play TV/CBL source to Zone 2, why else would they have a Zone 2 Video output also.


BTW, I am using the HDMI output of the CBL Box to the HDMI TV/CBL input on the Denon 3808. Is that why I can not send TV/CBL to Zone 2.


Also, CD to zone 2 works fine...


----------



## Jeff Whitford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azuniga* /forum/post/14001555
> 
> 
> I finally toiled to get my Zone 2 speakers mounted and wired into the patio area. Pain in the ass but I did it right. The primary purpose, other than to listen to CDs when kids are indoors playing Wii is to watch the TV, Lakers/Dodger games, while I am outside on the BBQ! I have a perfect view of Plasma from outside but can't hear.
> 
> 
> So what happens after 2-3 hours of installing? ...Zone 2 does not play TV/CBL!!!??!!!
> 
> 
> Someone please tell me that this is not true. The Denon has to be able to play TV/CBL source to Zone 2, why else would they have a Zone 2 Video output also.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am using the HDMI output of the CBL Box to the HDMI TV/CBL input on the Denon 3808. Is that why I can not send TV/CBL to Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Also, CD to zone 2 works fine...



Do you have the analog cables hooked up(yellow,white & red)hooked up as well from your cable box? I think by doing that it will solve your problem.


----------



## Jeff Whitford

Ok i've gotten my music to stream and play from my computer (ethernet)but is there anyway to get it to play in a random/shuffle mode? The random button on the remote only seems to work with USB. Please help.


----------



## Thebarnman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumble* /forum/post/14001474
> 
> 
> Howdy brilliant people!
> 
> 
> Anyone here using the 3808 with a HTPC and trying to passthru 1080P over HDMI?
> 
> I'm very new to the 3808, but already I've hit a bit of a nasty problem trying to do just that!
> 
> 
> Now, here's my problem. I've had the media centre PC hooking up to the Samsung F81 like a dream. [email protected] looking absolutely fantastic for a few months now. I've tried to setup the Denon simply to pass the signal from the media centre through to the TV, and all I ever get is "Mode Not Supported" on the Samy! ARGH! I've turned off the IP Scaler in the 3808 for the media centre's input (DVR), but nothing's changed.
> 
> 
> Thanks a trillion,
> 
> mumble




Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think [email protected] is a HDTV format. I'm pretty sure that [email protected] is a HDTV format.


I think that [email protected] is a HDTV format.


----------



## mumble

Hi Thebarnman, sorry, I should have been more specific. I've been running at [email protected] according to the Samsung F81.


Cheers,

mumble


----------



## Thebarnman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumble* /forum/post/14001871
> 
> 
> Hi Thebarnman, sorry, I should have been more specific. I've been running at [email protected] according to the Samsung F81.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> mumble



I think that [email protected] may be a up converted 1080i/30Hz signal. Another words, I think it's the TV that's doing the conversion to [email protected]


I'm not the expert, but I think the Denon should be able to pass through a 1080p/24 and a 1080p/30 signal as they are HDTV formats. Anything higher than that such as a 1080p/60 (not an HDTV standard) would probably not be supported by the Denon.


----------



## azuniga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Whitford* /forum/post/14001758
> 
> 
> Do you have the analog cables hooked up(yellow,white & red)hooked up as well from your cable box? I think by doing that it will solve your problem.



Thanks Jeff, I thought about doing that but was not sure if I would degrade my video picture in the main room by doing this. I will try it.


Cheers


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpadar* /forum/post/14000479
> 
> 
> Ok, i'm somewhat new to this AVR. I recently purchased the 3808ci. I have front speakers, center, sub, and 2 pairs of surround speakers. Can someone please tell me the best way to hook these up and what Amp Assign I should set it to. Should I connect them to Surround A & B or Surround A and Surround Back? I don't have a blu-ray player. I use the Oppo hdmi dvd player, Samsung 52" 1080p hdmi LCD. I can't seem to get the back speakers to work with when watching dvd's. I know they're connected properly though, because I can here them when I run the auto speaker test.
> 
> thanks,
> [email protected]



I have mine hooked up to surround A and surround Back, surround B is just the same signal as A, I have my amp assign set to 7.1. If your back speakers do not work with DVDs be sure to set them on at the speaker configure screen.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thebarnman* /forum/post/14002021
> 
> 
> I think that [email protected] may be a up converted 1080i/30Hz signal. Another words, I think it's the TV that's doing the conversion to [email protected]
> 
> 
> I'm not the expert, but I think the Denon should be able to pass through a 1080p/24 and a 1080p/30 signal as they are HDTV formats. Anything higher than that such as a 1080p/60 (not an HDTV standard) would probably not be supported by the Denon.



I pass 1080p/60 from my HTPC to my Denon. It has no problem with it. The Denon then sends it to my Panasonic, which accepts 1080p/60.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hometheatermag.com* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The pair of plasmas (50" and 42" PZ700U) will accept 1080p/60 over HDMI but not over component.


 http://www.hometheatermag.com/plasma...s/907pana700u/


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Whitford* /forum/post/14001768
> 
> 
> Ok i've gotten my music to stream and play from my computer (ethernet)but is there anyway to get it to play in a random/shuffle mode? The random button on the remote only seems to work with USB. Please help.



Jeff, you can't do random on the streamed music. It's on the desired feature list on that thread. The work around is to randomize your playlists. I'm using Media Monkey and it has the feature available. Randomize then save. I know that other programs do it too. I've also read here that Cidero will do it too.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azuniga* /forum/post/14001555
> 
> 
> I finally toiled to get my Zone 2 speakers mounted and wired into the patio area. Pain in the ass but I did it right. The primary purpose, other than to listen to CDs when kids are indoors playing Wii is to watch the TV, Lakers/Dodger games, while I am outside on the BBQ! I have a perfect view of Plasma from outside but can't hear.
> 
> 
> So what happens after 2-3 hours of installing? ...Zone 2 does not play TV/CBL!!!??!!!
> 
> 
> Someone please tell me that this is not true. The Denon has to be able to play TV/CBL source to Zone 2, why else would they have a Zone 2 Video output also.
> 
> 
> BTW, I am using the HDMI output of the CBL Box to the HDMI TV/CBL input on the Denon 3808. Is that why I can not send TV/CBL to Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Also, CD to zone 2 works fine...



HDMI can't go to an analog out. I think that it's HDMI's fault not Denon's. I'm sure there are several ways to get around the problem. This may be the easiest way if your cable box outputs multiple formats (HDMI and analog) simultaneously. Simply run that analog output to another input on the 3808. Then select that as your zone 2 source. HDMI was supposed to be a great solution for everybody but it's kind of a pain.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14002688
> 
> 
> HDMI can't go to an analog out. I think that it's HDMI's fault not Denon's. I'm sure there are several ways to get around the problem. This may be the easiest way if your cable box outputs multiple formats (HDMI and analog) simultaneously. Simply run that analog output to another input on the 3808. Then select that as your zone 2 source. HDMI was supposed to be a great solution for everybody but it's kind of a pain.



Is it just HDMI or anything digital?

I'm planning to put some Zone2 speakers on the deck. I have my cable box connected HDMI & Coax (digital) -for 2 channel (music channels).

Would I be able to send digital (coax) to Zone 2? or will I have to run yet another set of cables from STB to Denon?

-Thanks.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/13999710
> 
> 
> the whole idea was to be able to play all my mp3s from my computer, through the Denon and out to my pool. So the Denon must be reading the mp3s from the computer as digital



How is your computer connected to the 3808?

You must be using a digital audio cable from your PC to the 3808. If I understand your set up correctly I think all you need to do is connect your PC to the 3808 using an available analog input connection. Then use this input for your zone 2 source.


If you are streaming over a home network using the Net/USB input, I'm puzzled why this doesn't work as that is what I'm doing without any problems. I'm streaming audio from a PC to my 3808 using the Net/USB input and then sending that to my zone 2 amp that runs my whole home audio. The only time I have a problem is when my TVersity is streaming a dts encoded file, in which case the 3808 automatically sees it as a digital signal and won't output the signal through the zone 2 pre-outs. Again, I'm not sure why playing MP3's wouldn't work for you. Are you able to play the PC music in your main room? Sorry if you already indicated that.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumble* /forum/post/14001474
> 
> 
> Anyone here using the 3808 with a HTPC and trying to passthru 1080P over HDMI?



I am, but it took a while to figure it out. Sometimes you have to re-boot the machine in order for the HDMI handshake to work. It usually takes a long time (about 10 seconds) for the signal to come through so you have to be patient








Also, I think you have to have the conversion setting turned on for some reason. I recall playing with that, ie. tried turning it off and on to see what would work so you may want to try that.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumble* /forum/post/14001474
> 
> 
> I got my ... Paradigm Monitor 11's and ADP-390's delivered on the weekend (just waiting on the CC-390 centre and the DSP-3200 sub



Nice, I have the same speaker series in the 2001-02 vintage and love the way they play with my 3808.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mumble* /forum/post/14001474
> 
> 
> I've tried to setup the Denon simply to pass the signal from the media centre through to the TV, and all I ever get is "Mode Not Supported" on the Samy! " ARGH! I've turned off the IP Scaler in the 3808 for the media centre's input (DVR), but nothing's changed.



As indicated above, try toggling this off, but be patient because it takes a while for the handshake to occur. Plus you may have to re-boot the PC. I can't recall how many times it took me, its frustrating but keep at it as it is possible.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14002890
> 
> 
> Is it just HDMI or anything digital?
> 
> I'm planning to put some Zone2 speakers on the deck. I have my cable box connected HDMI & Coax (digital) -for 2 channel (music channels).
> 
> Would I be able to send digital (coax) to Zone 2? or will I have to run yet another set of cables from STB to Denon?
> 
> -Thanks.



You may have to run 2 RCA's but I didn't. I only use a digital optical cable to connect my cable box to the 3808, I don't even use an HDMI. Not sure what cable box you have but I have a setting on mine (scientific Atlanta) that I have to toggle sometimes to get audio to play through zone 2. In the settings menu for my cable box there is an "audio output" setting, and I have 3 choices:

- HDMI

- Dolby digital

- other (I think)

If I choose other it will play digital signals as analog and the audio will pass through to my zone 2. If I keep it set as Dolby digital sometimes the channels audio won't go through when the program is broadcast in Dolby digital. I can't recall if I had to change this setting if I wanted to play the digital music channels. Its kind of a PITA, to have to toggle it back to Dolby digital if I want to get 5.1 again in the main theater.


IMHO, after saying all that, I think if I used my cable box to play in my zone 2 more than I do I'd prefer to run a set of RCA's to an open input on my 3808 and change that to the source for zone 2. I mostly use the Net/USB input to output streamed music to zone 2.


----------



## zoro

Does 3808 CI has built in wireless?


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14003945
> 
> 
> Does 3808 CI has built in wireless?



Finally a question that I could answer(and understand)!!


----------



## bwclark

And of course it can be hard wired to a wireless Ethernet bridge for very little $.


----------



## mgamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14002890
> 
> 
> Is it just HDMI or anything digital?
> 
> I'm planning to put some Zone2 speakers on the deck. I have my cable box connected HDMI & Coax (digital) -for 2 channel (music channels).
> 
> Would I be able to send digital (coax) to Zone 2? or will I have to run yet another set of cables from STB to Denon?
> 
> -Thanks.



Zone 2 will play digital sources, just not HDMI sources. I use both HDMI and optical digital audio out of my DirecTV box (HR21), both going to the Denon. For Zone 2 I use the digital audio input (for listening to XM stations on DirecTV). I also find using the 2nd remote control as a dedicated remote for Zone 2 works nicely.


Max


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/14004026
> 
> 
> And of course it can be hard wired to a wireless Ethernet bridge for very little $.



What do you consider very little $ ?

Can you make some suggestions for equipment?


Thanks,


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14003107
> 
> 
> How is your computer connected to the 3808?
> 
> You must be using a digital audio cable from your PC to the 3808. If I understand your set up correctly I think all you need to do is connect your PC to the 3808 using an available analog input connection. Then use this input for your zone 2 source.
> 
> 
> If you are streaming over a home network using the Net/USB input, I'm puzzled why this doesn't work as that is what I'm doing without any problems. I'm streaming audio from a PC to my 3808 using the Net/USB input and then sending that to my zone 2 amp that runs my whole home audio. The only time I have a problem is when my TVersity is streaming a dts encoded file, in which case the 3808 automatically sees it as a digital signal and won't output the signal through the zone 2 pre-outs. Again, I'm not sure why playing MP3's wouldn't work for you. Are you able to play the PC music in your main room? Sorry if you already indicated that.



I have cat 5 running out of my router upstairs down to a hub downstairs that I have my Denon, Xbox 360 and PS3 connected to. Yes I can play my pc music in the main zone. When I get home from work tonight I will monkey with it yet again. Thanks.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/14004390
> 
> 
> When I get home from work tonight I will monkey with it yet again. Thanks.



If you're just streaming MP3's I'm at a loss what's wrong.

If you get to playing around, try playing an internet radio station and see if it works in zone 2, making sure it first plays in zone 1.

It might be your PC streaming application, try copying an MP3 file you know doesn't work onto a USB flash drive, put it in your USB port in the 3808 and see if it plays in zones 1&2.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14002890
> 
> 
> Is it just HDMI or anything digital?
> 
> I'm planning to put some Zone2 speakers on the deck. I have my cable box connected HDMI & Coax (digital) -for 2 channel (music channels).
> 
> Would I be able to send digital (coax) to Zone 2? or will I have to run yet another set of cables from STB to Denon?
> 
> -Thanks.



As explained to me by Denon support - amp assign is only analog - no digital input will work.

Also - either zone 2 or 3 can only accept analog inputs.

I originally couldnt pass digital inputs through zone 2/amp assign and zone 3/audio source 100 watt power amp.

I had to change my source outputs to analog and then they both worked.

This was done by Denon to save cost in the 3808.

As an FYI - my Main Zone is 5.1.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/14007649
> 
> 
> As explained to me by Denon support - amp assign is only analog - no digital input will work.
> 
> Also - either zone 2 or 3 can only accept analog inputs.
> 
> I originally couldnt pass digital inputs through zone 2/amp assign and zone 3/audio source 100 watt power amp.
> 
> I had to change my source outputs to analog and then they both worked.
> 
> This was done by Denon to save cost in the 3808.
> 
> As an FYI - my Main Zone is 5.1.



Well thats just Great... one of the reasons I upgraded to the 3808 was to go all digital...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14008512
> 
> 
> Well thats just Great... one of the reasons I upgraded to the 3808 was to go all digital...



I have my zone 2 SB amp assigned to zone 2 and NET/USB works fine. I also have an apple airport hooked up via optical and it works fine. I haven't tried using the zone 2/3 RCA outs so I can't help with that. I just thought you should know that digital does work with the other zones. Just not HDMI.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14005401
> 
> 
> If you're just streaming MP3's I'm at a loss what's wrong.
> 
> If you get to playing around, try playing an internet radio station and see if it works in zone 2, making sure it first plays in zone 1.
> 
> It might be your PC streaming application, try copying an MP3 file you know doesn't work onto a USB flash drive, put it in your USB port in the 3808 and see if it plays in zones 1&2.




I have monkeyed with it and have finally figured out my problem. One of my Sources that I wasn't using was set to "DENON LINK". (As seen under "Source Select", %SOURCE%, "ASSIGN", "DIGITAL")


This was the cause of all my frustration. Even though I wasn't using it, having any source set to "DENON LINK" disables the ability to output 2 Channel PCM Audio (Stream MP3s, Internet Radio) to Zone 2 and 3.


So anyone having this issue: Check all sources and make sure none are set to "DENON LINK".


Thanks to all who helped, especially scottwin.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Whitford* /forum/post/14001768
> 
> 
> Ok i've gotten my music to stream and play from my computer (ethernet)but is there anyway to get it to play in a random/shuffle mode? The random button on the remote only seems to work with USB. Please help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14002641
> 
> 
> Jeff, you can't do random on the streamed music. It's on the desired feature list on that thread. The work around is to randomize your playlists. I'm using Media Monkey and it has the feature available. Randomize then save. I know that other programs do it too. I've also read here that Cidero will do it too.



Sorry to be contrary, but you can play streamed audio from your pc in random order. In my manual (australian version) it's detailed on page 56. Press RANDOM on the sub-remote and effectively follow the prompts....


EDIT: well I'll retract that contrary statement...I certainly could before the last couple of firmware upgrades though and the manual says you should be bale to do this too. Apologies for any confusion


good luck

blairy


----------



## cybrsage

I noticed something about my Denon, which I am sure is the same with all the 3808CIs. When I pass send it 6 channel PCM (5.1), it will not send sound to my rear speaker (I have a 6.1 system).


How do I make it always use my rear speaker? I tried setting PLIIx, but when the input changes to 6 channel PCM, the output stops showing the rear speaker and no sound comes from it.


If I send in 2 channel, it sends sound to all my speakers.


Obviously, I do not want to gimp my input by forcing 2 channel sound...


----------



## DMorsch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14008778
> 
> 
> I have my zone 2 SB amp assigned to zone 2 and NET/USB works fine. I also have an apple airport hooked up via optical and it works fine. I haven't tried using the zone 2/3 RCA outs so I can't help with that. I just thought you should know that digital does work with the other zones. Just not HDMI.



Yep, that's what I'm thinking. I could see the 3808 not converting digital input data to analog line-level outs for zone 2, but of course it can play digitally decoded data to the 2 amp assign channels. we wouldn't be able to bi-amp, etc. otherwise.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14008778
> 
> 
> I have my zone 2 SB amp assigned to zone 2 and NET/USB works fine. I also have an apple airport hooked up via optical and it works fine. I haven't tried using the zone 2/3 RCA outs so I can't help with that. I just thought you should know that digital does work with the other zones. Just not HDMI.



I agree with rec head. I use the zone 2 preout for satellite and cd. In addition to HDMI there is a digital connection. There are no problems outputting the signal to the zone 2 amp.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/14008905
> 
> 
> This was the cause of all my frustration. Even though I wasn't using it, having any source set to "DENON LINK" disables the ability to output 2 Channel PCM Audio (Stream MP3s, Internet Radio) to Zone 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> So anyone having this issue: Check all sources and make sure none are set to "DENON LINK".



Awesome, glad you figured it out.


I think you bring up a good point that in order to play anything in zones 2&3 it must be in 2 channel PCM audio format. It doesn't seem to matter how its delivered (optical audio, RCA analog, or from a computer file) as long as its delivered to the 3808 in PCM format. I know that I can play a Dolby Digital DVD in zone 2 as long as I change the setup in my DVD player to decode the dolby digital and send it to the amp in PCM format (via an optical audio cable). Does anyone know if you can do the same with a DVD player connected via an HDMI cable. I currently only use an HDMI for my PS3 and I'll have to play around with its settings and see if I can play anything in zone 2 from the PS3.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DMorsch* /forum/post/14010924
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what I'm thinking. I could see the 3808 not converting digital input data to analog line-level outs for zone 2, but of course it can play digitally decoded data to the 2 amp assign channels. we wouldn't be able to bi-amp, etc. otherwise.



When all else fails, RTFM... (pg 71) _This is meant for me... not others on the thread_.


It looks like you can use digital inputs (Optical/Coax -not HDMI) for audio as long as they are PCM.


-When the input source to which the digital input connections (OPTICAL/COAXIAL) are assigned is selected in ZONE2 or ZONE3, playback is only possible if the digital signal being input is in PCM (2-channel) format.

-Digital audio signals input from the DENON LINK or HDMI connectors cannot be played in multi-zone.

-When "DENON LINK" is assigned at the GUI menu Assign setting, the PCM signals, network audio signals (Internet Radio, music server and USB), XM signals input from the digital input connectors cannon be output from the ZONE2 and ZONE3 audio output connectors.


----------



## RichNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14008778
> 
> 
> I have my zone 2 SB amp assigned to zone 2 and NET/USB works fine. I also have an apple airport hooked up via optical and it works fine. I haven't tried using the zone 2/3 RCA outs so I can't help with that. I just thought you should know that digital does work with the other zones. Just not HDMI.



Thx for the clarification - didnt mean to pass partially incorrect info (which I got from Denon support).


----------



## kgveteran

Anyone ever lose the side surround during DD+PLIIx. It was during some HDTV watching.Deadliest catch


----------



## miller8b

I'm a new member here. This is only my second post but I find ALOT of useful info here. I purchased a 3808 last week and am now looking for new speakers. I have been looking at RTi A7 for fronts and either CSi A6 or CSi A4 for centers. When I look at the specs sometimes I see "watts 20 to 300" or "20 to 200". I currently have Atlantic Technology surround setup (5 speakers all same size, small 100watts) that I plan to use for surround l and r and surround back. I'm wondering if the 3808 (130 watts) is powerful enough to drive speakers such as the Polk Audios mentioned above and if so is it reasonable to use the Atlantic Technologies for surround or should they just "go away"? I don't have a large budget but I can probably go $1500 to $2000 for fronts and center. Any other speaker suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14004297
> 
> 
> What do you consider very little $ ?
> 
> Can you make some suggestions for equipment?
> 
> 
> Thanks,



You might be able to find a Buffalo wireless bridge for around $30 or so on Ebay; Linksys gaming adapter will work too but list price for it is definitely not "very little money". If you can find one on sale or for cheap elsewhere (e.g., Ebay), a better alternative would be to purchase a Linksys WRT54G 4-port wireless-G router (older firmware preferably) and install DD-WRT on it to make it function as a multi-port wireless bridge--good if you have more than one A/V device that needs to be networked but can't be hardwired due to location. I use one (paid $40 at Best Buy a while back) to connect my 3808, Toshiba XA2 HD DVD player, and DirecTV HD DVR to my wireless network--thus eliminating the need to purchase and install individual wireless bridges for each device.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/14013369
> 
> 
> You might be able to find a Buffalo wireless bridge for around $30 or so on Ebay; Linksys gaming adapter will work too but list price for it is definitely not "very little money". If you can find one on sale or for cheap elsewhere (e.g., Ebay), a better alternative would be to purchase a Linksys WRT54G 4-port wireless-G router (older firmware preferably) and install DD-WRT on it to make it function as a multi-port wireless bridge--good if you have more than one A/V device that needs to be networked but can't be hardwired due to location. I use one (paid $40 at Best Buy a while back) to connect my 3808, Toshiba XA2 HD DVD player, and DirecTV HD DVR to my wireless network--thus eliminating the need to purchase and install individual wireless bridges for each device.



Thanks, I was planning to do that (DD-WRT) with my WRT54G when I got FiOS installed, but I have an issue with some applications going through (VPN) the Actiontech router. No issue using Linksys connected to Actiontech. -can't figure that one out...

I'd like to run a CAT-5, but not sure where to run cable from crawl space to attic (above 2nd floor)


Was it difficult to load the DD-WRT firmware?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14014035
> 
> 
> I'd like to run a CAT-5, but not sure where to run cable from crawl space to attic (above 2nd floor)



Our last house had an elevator in it, I was able to use the elevator shaft to get from the basement to the attic.  More practically, I've done this in the past using closets at one of the front inside corners. Just drilled through the floor and up through the ceiling and ran the cable directly against the wall. Gave it a coat of paint the same as the walls. For normal closets, no one ever steps that far into the closet to be able to see what you've done and even if they do who cares?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/14012085
> 
> 
> Anyone ever lose the side surround during DD+PLIIx. It was during some HDTV watching.Deadliest catch



Are you using the right speaker outputs? Surround A (for sides) and back surrounds (for rears). Not surround B.


----------



## qwickdraw4

I will be buying this unit in 2 weeks mostly in preparation for a new plasma in the fall because my current HDTV is an older 55 inch RPTV. As a 1st step out of the stone age I just purchased the sharp BD-HP20U Blu-Ray Player a couple of moths ago. Other components include a yamaha HTR-5550 receiver,

JBL studio series speakers. Fronts are S312II's, center S-centerII, surrounds S-34II and the sub is a S120PII. In general I am very happy with the sound quality.

My question is should I be able to detect a difference in sound quality with the new denon compared to my old yamaha receiver given all things the same. I have adjusted my speakers for distance and db using a meter.

I am excited and I dont want to be disapointed if it doesn't meet my expectations so any opinions on what I may be able to expect are appreciated.


----------



## catman2

Hi,


Just bought the 3808 last week and all going well..it's great for 2 channel, as well as fantastic for the whole 5.1 thing !


Shock ,horror ,surprise ,delight i loved what the audyssey did, and i'm a record producer by trade, so i've spent 30 years in the studio .


my question is : I'd like to add some bass to the audyssey EQ, I am not using a Sub on it's own LFE output , as I have 2 canton passive S-10 stereo Subs that go down to 20hz....so i want to drive them a little harder (they are part of the front L/R speaker tower). Whats the best way to add a little more weight to the eq...can i copy it and tweak it, or can i use a tone control on top of audyssey ?


it's a great gadget...remote a bit complex for first few hours,instruction book not great, takes a few hours to really start to sound good. Going to try bi-amp next and a firmware upgrade.


I have a few macs streaming and a ps3 and it loved twonkyvision and the ps3 setup..both were easy.scrolling a bit slow, but i have heard it's changed. I have 30,000 mp3 files to wade through.


thanks


catman2


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14012664
> 
> 
> I'm a new member here. This is only my second post but I find ALOT of useful info here. I purchased a 3808 last week and am now looking for new speakers. I have been looking at RTi A7 for fronts and either CSi A6 or CSi A4 for centers. When I look at the specs sometimes I see "watts 20 to 300" or "20 to 200". I currently have Atlantic Technology surround setup (5 speakers all same size, small 100watts) that I plan to use for surround l and r and surround back. I'm wondering if the 3808 (130 watts) is powerful enough to drive speakers such as the Polk Audios mentioned above and if so is it reasonable to use the Atlantic Technologies for surround or should they just "go away"? I don't have a large budget but I can probably go $1500 to $2000 for fronts and center. Any other speaker suggestions? Thanks.



i have 4 polk rti 10s,and a csi5 that have the same power ratings, but in reality the max power is 150. i have a pioneer vsx56txi with 110 wpc. they are a perfect match. i went to a yamaha zx9 170 wpc. the polks were screaming, and i blew the center (csi5) tweeter. i now have the 4308, and they sound great. wide open with much more detail. they handle the 140 wpc just fine. you should be fine


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14014968
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just bought the 3808 last week and all going well..it's great for 2 channel, as well as fantastic for the whole 5.1 thing !
> 
> 
> Shock ,horror ,surprise ,delight i loved what the audyssey did, and i'm a record producer by trade, so i've spent 30 years in the studio .
> 
> 
> my question is : I'd like to add some bass to the audyssey EQ, I am not using a Sub on it's own LFE output , as I have 2 canton passive S-10 stereo Subs that go down to 20hz....so i want to drive them a little harder (they are part of the front L/R speaker tower). Whats the best way to add a little more weight to the eq...can i copy it and tweak it, or can i use a tone control on top of audyssey ?



I'd use the tone control for that. If you use the manual EQ, you are not running Audyssey, which you seem to like...


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14014968
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Shock ,horror ,surprise ,delight i loved what the audyssey did, and i'm a record producer by trade, so i've spent 30 years in the studio .




Business must really be slow. I haven't bought a record in 20 years


----------



## jhf

newb, so bear with me. just got the 3808 and from what I read on various threads there seem to be mixed opinions on whether updating the firmware is a good idea. What is the general consensus--should I leave it alone out of the box? Also, I thought I read about a specific thread on the topic of 3808 firmware but can't find it. If someone could point me... Thanks.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhf* /forum/post/14015887
> 
> 
> newb, so bear with me. just got the 3808 and from what I read on various threads there seem to be mixed opinions on whether updating the firmware is a good idea. What is the general consensus--should I leave it alone out of the box? Also, I thought I read about a specific thread on the topic of 3808 firmware but can't find it. If someone could point me... Thanks.



http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


I wonder if I should update mine too.


----------



## jhf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/14016251
> 
> 
> I wonder if I should update mine too.



That firmware thread reads like a list of disasters. Aside from some reports that the surround appeared to "sound better", there were some major problems reported. I don't even use internet radio. Right now my 3808 works pretty right out of the box. If someone has a good reason to upgrade the firmware, I'm listening. Otherwise...


----------



## catman2

i updated it, and it sounds better than ever to me. no problems, no loss of setup at all, took about 40 minutes max.


The whole manual eq/room eq/tone control/audio setup is a bit long winded though ..there seem to be too many options in different places.


hey qwickdraw4....I am writing you this message from my own island in the caribbean, so don't worry about me too much ;-)


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14012664
> 
> 
> I'm a new member here. This is only my second post but I find ALOT of useful info here. I purchased a 3808 last week and am now looking for new speakers. I have been looking at RTi A7 for fronts and either CSi A6 or CSi A4 for centers. When I look at the specs sometimes I see "watts 20 to 300" or "20 to 200". I currently have Atlantic Technology surround setup (5 speakers all same size, small 100watts) that I plan to use for surround l and r and surround back. I'm wondering if the 3808 (130 watts) is powerful enough to drive speakers such as the Polk Audios mentioned above and if so is it reasonable to use the Atlantic Technologies for surround or should they just "go away"? I don't have a large budget but I can probably go $1500 to $2000 for fronts and center. Any other speaker suggestions? Thanks.



Well we have the 3808 matched up with Monitor Audio GS10's and a Epic Caliber sub and it does a fine job running those. If you can for your price range I would suggest auditioning Monitor Audio's Silver line. I would suggest the RS6's they are not the the Gold line but for the money MAN they are nice!......just my .02 cents


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14016531
> 
> 
> hey qwickdraw4....I am writing you this message from my own island in the caribbean, so don't worry about me too much ;-)



Very nice indeed.

So I assume catman is short for Catamaran man?


How do you get an internet connection?


And one last question... can my wife and I come to visit?


----------



## cybrsage

Asking again, hoping my previous post was just overlooked...




I noticed something about my Denon, which I am sure is the same with all the 3808CIs. When I pass send it 6 channel PCM (5.1), it will not send sound to my rear speaker (I have a 6.1 system).


How do I make it always use my rear speaker? I tried setting PLIIx, but when the input changes to 6 channel PCM, the output stops showing the rear speaker and no sound comes from it.


If I send in 2 channel, it sends sound to all my speakers.


Obviously, I do not want to gimp my input by forcing 2 channel sound...


----------



## catman2

it's a satellite internet connection , and i have solar power. I try to convince my self that my audio components sound better on my nice pure electric feed ! optoma HD 72PJ,denon 3808 and a Ps3....but best of all NO NEIGHBORS !!! it's nice to put on a record and go for a swim while you listen!


----------



## lionelhutz627




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lionelhutz627* /forum/post/13968588
> 
> 
> Other than using the web interface for the netradio functions, is there a better way to scroll with the remote? Am I missing a PgUP/Dn button? The web interface seemed unresponsive at times so I'm almost better using the remote. I just wish the interface wasn't as cumbersome for scrolling.



In addition, with the web interface does anyone experience lag? Sometimes the web controls are very unresponsive. Is there anything I need to check?Thanks.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14018897
> 
> 
> it's a satellite internet connection , and i have solar power. I try to convince my self that my audio components sound better on my nice pure electric feed ! optoma HD 72PJ,denon 3808 and a Ps3....but best of all NO NEIGHBORS !!! it's nice to put on a record and go for a swim while you listen!



You most likely have a backup generator also?

sounds like a good life. how long does it take you to get to the main island by boat and which island is closest? I have been to st. thomas one time but I cant imagine having my own island.


----------



## The Big Bad

With the new Denons being announced, any predictions on when the 3808 might get clearanced?


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lionelhutz627* /forum/post/13968588
> 
> 
> Other than using the web interface for the netradio functions, is there a better way to scroll with the remote? Am I missing a PgUP/Dn button? The web interface seemed unresponsive at times so I'm almost better using the remote. I just wish the interface wasn't as cumbersome for scrolling.




Once you are viewing your Internet Radio on TV and you are at a list of stations you can hit the Net button in the top display of your main remote and then hit the search button 2/3 down on the left side. Push once and you will get your PG Down/ PB Up options.


----------



## tboo

Vilmall.com is selling the 3808 dirt cheap & they are supposedly new(not refurbs). Ive nerver heard of Vilmall before, though, & they only take Paypal


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Big Bad* /forum/post/14019661
> 
> 
> With the new Denons being announced, any predictions on when the 3808 might get clearanced?



Unless I missed something I didn't see a 3808ci replacement in that list!


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboo* /forum/post/14019847
> 
> 
> Vilmall.com is selling the 3808 dirt cheap & they are supposedly new(not refurbs). Ive nerver heard of Vilmall before, though, & they only take Paypal



Hokey Smoke, way to cheap.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/14019998
> 
> 
> Hokey Smoke, way to cheap.



OMG! Beware they are not authorized. And if the price seems to good to be true, it probably is. I wouldn't buy from them. No CC protection, not authorized, and too cheap to be legit, IMHO.


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14020331
> 
> 
> OMG! Beware they are not authorized. And if the price seems to good to be true, it probably is. I wouldn't buy from them. No CC protection, not authorized, and too cheap to be legit, IMHO.



Yeah, but I can get an Apple iTouch for $79










Yeah, I'm with ya - seems a little brazen to be a scam, but I agree with you.


----------



## tboo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14020331
> 
> 
> OMG! Beware they are not authorized. And if the price seems to good to be true, it probably is. I wouldn't buy from them. No CC protection, not authorized, and too cheap to be legit, IMHO.



What do you mean but "not authorized". If you mean they are not an authorized Denon delaer then thats no surprise.


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboo* /forum/post/14020384
> 
> 
> What do you mean but "not authorized". If you mean they are not an authorized Denon delaer then thats no surprise.



Not authorized means "no warranty" whatsoever.


----------



## tboo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/14020415
> 
> 
> Not authorized means "no warranty" whatsoever.



For that price, thats a given.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboo* /forum/post/14020384
> 
> 
> What do you mean but "not authorized". If you mean they are not an authorized Denon delaer then thats no surprise.



Oh yes, and their domain name was just registered on 5-29-2008...so they have NO track record and sound like they are fly-by-night.


Edit: The phone number they have on their web site has been disconnected.


Anyone buying from them is ASKING to be ripped off.


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Big Bad* /forum/post/14019661
> 
> 
> With the new Denons being announced, any predictions on when the 3808 might get clearanced?



Another year at least. Denon supports their product lines, for usually at least 2 years. The new units are not replacements for the 3808ci, 4308ci, or 5308ci.


It's one of the things I personally like about them.


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14016868
> 
> 
> Well we have the 3808 matched up with Monitor Audio GS10's and a Epic Caliber sub and it does a fine job running those. If you can for your price range I would suggest auditioning Monitor Audio's Silver line. I would suggest the RS6's they are not the the Gold line but for the money MAN they are nice!......just my .02 cents



Thanks for the recommendation. Been looking the Monitor Audios over since last night. The RS6 you recommend have glowing reviews. Do the Gold series sound that much better? If so I would even consider the GS20s if I thought my 3808 would drive them sufficiently. I did notice that the RS6 is 6 ohm while the GS10 you have is rated 8 ohm. Is that a big difference maker? Sorry for all the lame questions but I haven't followed the progess of audio standards and equipment for many years. Thanks.


----------



## Scott_lb

I am in need of a new receiver and have decided to purchase either a Denon 3808 or a Denon 2809. Given the new technologies which will be available in the 2809 (in addition to the 4 HDMI inputs), are their any real advantages in the 3808 aside from the small increase in power? I'll be using it primarily movies, games, and TV in a standard living room-type of environment. Right now, my plan is to eventually use the Denon as a processor and pick up some seperate amplifiers for a dedicated theater. Thoughts?


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/14008905
> 
> 
> I have monkeyed with it and have finally figured out my problem. One of my Sources that I wasn't using was set to "DENON LINK". (As seen under "Source Select", %SOURCE%, "ASSIGN", "DIGITAL")
> 
> 
> This was the cause of all my frustration. Even though I wasn't using it, having any source set to "DENON LINK" disables the ability to output 2 Channel PCM Audio (Stream MP3s, Internet Radio) to Zone 2 and 3.
> 
> 
> So anyone having this issue: Check all sources and make sure none are set to "DENON LINK".
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who helped, especially scottwin.



Good grief, that is bizarre. How did you ever even figure that might be the cause? Did you find a reference in the manual?


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/14021958
> 
> 
> Good grief, that is bizarre. How did you ever even figure that might be the cause? Did you find a reference in the manual?




My brother is very knowledgable in this sort of stuff and was stumped too. When scottwin stated that he had his hooked up similarly my brother came over and was determind to get it going. 3 hours later he kept saying this bloody Denon Link probably has something to do with it. I told him I didn't have anything set on Denon Link but he went through every source and found the one that I wasn't even using was set on it. When he switched it off we heard the thud, thud of my speakers outside. We just looked at each other and simultaniously gave a loud shreik of startled, gratifying amazement. Then he said with a shrug, the Denon chipset must have a limitation when Denon Link is enabled, the 2 channel pcm pathway must be open. - Manual revision material! And then we had beer.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite* /forum/post/14023884
> 
> 
> And then we had beer.



Ahhhh, a typical beautiful ending to a truly Canadian story









Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## armstrr

where did you fellow Canuks purchase your 3808s?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott_lb* /forum/post/14021824
> 
> 
> I am in need of a new receiver and have decided to purchase either a Denon 3808 or a Denon 2809. Given the new technologies which will be available in the 2809 (in addition to the 4 HDMI inputs), are their any real advantages in the 3808 aside from the small increase in power? I'll be using it primarily movies, games, and TV in a standard living room-type of environment. Right now, my plan is to eventually use the Denon as a processor and pick up some seperate amplifiers for a dedicated theater. Thoughts?



I think you mean the "2808"? If you go to the Denon site you can check a "Compare Item" box for each AVR and get a side by side detailed comparison of the differences btw the 3808 and the 2808, or any other models...

http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AVReceivers.asp


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrr* /forum/post/14026269
> 
> 
> where did you fellow Canuks purchase your 3808s?



I've been dealing with Bill Brady from the Power Station in London for years. Pretty good prices and he knows his AV s**t. Plus they're the only distributor in town selling Paradigms. It took a while for me to actually get the 3808 this time around, I ordered it mid-March and it took about a month. That's the longest it ever took to get anything from them.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrr* /forum/post/14026269
> 
> 
> where did you fellow Canuks purchase your 3808s?





East Hamilton Radio


----------



## Scott_lb

Dan P. - No, I'm talking about the upcoming 2809 (the new model which is expected mid-summer 2008).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14027276
> 
> 
> I think you mean the "2808"? If you go to the Denon site you can check a "Compare Item" box for each AVR and get a side by side detailed comparison of the differences btw the 3808 and the 2808, or any other models...
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AVReceivers.asp




The 2809 will be for sale shortly.

Denon's 2008-09 Receivers Announced


----------



## JKR1963

Can you Canadian owners PM me with the pre tax price you paid for your 3808.......I want to find out if I overpaid.......


----------



## armstrr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14027306
> 
> 
> I've been dealing with Bill Brady from the Power Station in London for years. Pretty good prices and he knows his AV s**t. Plus they're the only distributor in town selling Paradigms. It took a while for me to actually get the 3808 this time around, I ordered it mid-March and it took about a month. That's the longest it ever took to get anything from them.




ahh, london audio. i remember heading to the galleria about 10 years ago when they rented it and had some high end gear set up with a pile of reps available. think i saw a 40" pioneer plasma retailing for....$80 000.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14021308
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. Been looking the Monitor Audios over since last night. The RS6 you recommend have glowing reviews. Do the Gold series sound that much better? If so I would even consider the GS20s if I thought my 3808 would drive them sufficiently. I did notice that the RS6 is 6 ohm while the GS10 you have is rated 8 ohm. Is that a big difference maker? Sorry for all the lame questions but I haven't followed the progess of audio standards and equipment for many years. Thanks.



Well between the Silver and Gold lines I think it is a pretty good(big) difference. We were going to go with the RS6's but we heard the GS10's next to them and we just couldn't justify going with the RS line anymore. I can't answer if the 3808 can run the the GS20's sufficiently but I can tell you it drives it's baby brother the GS10's very well


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrr* /forum/post/14026269
> 
> 
> where did you fellow Canuks purchase your 3808s?



Sound Hounds in Victoria.


----------



## Poodles

Hi,


I was here a while back, because my 3808 stopped working. I brought it back to the store, and they sent it to Denon. It's fixed now, they've replaced the hdmi and power modules and updated the software. I just installed it and it's all working brilliantly again.

This was my original problem 


Luckily it's just in time for Euro 08!







Which I can receive in HD










Hopefully I won't have any problems again.


cheers!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14020511
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and their domain name was just registered on 5-29-2008...so they have NO track record and sound like they are fly-by-night.
> 
> 
> Edit: The phone number they have on their web site has been disconnected.
> 
> 
> Anyone buying from them is ASKING to be ripped off.



Just to follow up on this web site. For grins, I tried to order the $75 32GB iPod touch. The paypal link fails, so I e-mailed customer support. They replied today and gave a BS answer that they can't accept credit cards or paypal for their low prices. They wanted me to send them a moneygram or western union transfer them the money.


Clearly, the owners are nothing but scam artists and anyone sending them cash deserves to be taken to the cleaners. Stay away at all costs, and I'd gladly report them if I could.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poodles* /forum/post/14029451
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was here a while back, because my 3808 stopped working. I brought it back to the store, and they sent it to Denon. It's fixed now, they've replaced the hdmi and power modules and updated the software. I just installed it and it's all working brilliantly again.
> 
> This was my original problem
> 
> 
> Luckily it's just in time for Euro 08!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I can receive in HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I won't have any problems again.
> 
> 
> cheers!



Congrats Poodles!


----------



## B&W700guy

Check out the 3808CI info-price. Wow!

deleted


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14032056
> 
> 
> Yes, if you would read my posts in the last two days you would see they are a 100% scam web site waiting to take your money. Please don't encourage people to buy from scammers by posting a link.



Please explain


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14032079
> 
> 
> Please explain



I have..in this thread. Please read over the posts from yesterday and today and you will see. In fact, my post is on the same page as this one...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14031997
> 
> 
> Check out the 3808CI info-price. Wow!




If it looks to good to be true....


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14032093
> 
> 
> I have..in this thread. Please read over the posts from yesterday and today and you will see. In fact, my post is on the same page as this one...



Not my job WV. Just trying to help.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14032133
> 
> 
> Not my job WV. Just trying to help.



Help? The site has scam written all over it.







A quick search of the thread would have shown it was already talked about. Doesn't do anyone good to re-post about something that's been discussed in the last 24 hours and shown to be a fraud/scam.


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14032180
> 
> 
> Help? The site has scam written all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick search of the thread would have shown it was already talked about. Doesn't do anyone good to re-post about something that's been discussed in the last 24 hours and shown to be a fraud/scam.



Sorry, found this on a BBB Search.

Dont believe them. it is not a reliable website

7 hours ago

0 Rating: Good Answer 0 Rating: Bad Answer Report It

by corncob Member since:

June 06, 2008

Total points:

103 (Level 1)

Add to My Contacts



CHECK WITH THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU LOCATED IN LUBBOCK. JUST TODAY A LUBBOCK RESIDENT WENT TO THE ADDRESS SHOWN IN A MALL AND FOUND IT WAS A EDDIE BAUER STORE. THE MANAGER KNEW NOTHING ABOUT VILMALL AND WAS GETTING IN TOUCH WITH CORPORATE OFFICES. THE PHONE NUMBER IS A DEAD NUMBER FROM COLORADO CONSTRUCTION FIRM.UNKNOWN IF STILL IN BUSINESS.ACCORDING TO BBB. CHECK FURTHER WITH BBB THEY JUST BECAME AWARE OF THIS ENQUIRY.TODAY

3 hours ago

Source(s):

BBB.LUBBOCK TX.


Hey..WV,


It is not like I am on the 3808 website every day, I don't own one. Not my cup of nirvana. Saw the price and forwarded it... don't be a d*ck.


I will pass it on...not that you are a d*ck, but the website


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14032116
> 
> 
> If it looks to good to be true....



You should remove the link


----------



## razorz

I purchased an AVR-3808Ci last night to start off my new home theater setup. I am still using my old Philips 1080i rear projection TV however and with component out, the TV does not get sync. I hooked up my TiVo Series 3 HD via component to the TV/Cable in and, after bootup of the TiVo, the unit gets sync and I can view the menu.. however any other channel such as XM, Radio, etc are all out of sync. I tried playing with the settings but it seems as if all of the video options are releated to HDMI. I am not using HDMI at this point as my current TV does not support it.


Any ideas? I tried messing with all of the HDMI settings and resolutions to no avail.


As stated, my TV does support 1080i, 480p and 480i via component.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B&W700guy* /forum/post/14032206
> 
> 
> Sorry, found this on a BBB Search.
> 
> Dont believe them. it is not a reliable website
> 
> 7 hours ago
> 
> 0 Rating: Good Answer 0 Rating: Bad Answer Report It
> 
> by corncob Member since:
> 
> June 06, 2008
> 
> Total points:
> 
> 103 (Level 1)
> 
> Add to My Contacts
> 
> 
> 
> CHECK WITH THE BETTER BUSINESS BUREAU LOCATED IN LUBBOCK. JUST TODAY A LUBBOCK RESIDENT WENT TO THE ADDRESS SHOWN IN A MALL AND FOUND IT WAS A EDDIE BAUER STORE. THE MANAGER KNEW NOTHING ABOUT VILMALL AND WAS GETTING IN TOUCH WITH CORPORATE OFFICES. THE PHONE NUMBER IS A DEAD NUMBER FROM COLORADO CONSTRUCTION FIRM.UNKNOWN IF STILL IN BUSINESS.ACCORDING TO BBB. CHECK FURTHER WITH BBB THEY JUST BECAME AWARE OF THIS ENQUIRY.TODAY
> 
> 3 hours ago
> 
> Source(s):
> 
> BBB.LUBBOCK TX.
> 
> 
> Hey..WV,
> 
> 
> It is not like I am on the 3808 website every day, I don't own one. Not my cup of nirvana. Saw the price and forwarded it... don't be a d*ck.
> 
> 
> I will pass it on...not that you are a d*ck, but the website



What do mean by "not my cup of neirvana"? What don't you like about the 3808, please explain.


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14033198
> 
> 
> What do mean by "not my cup of neirvana"? What don't you like about the 3808, please explain.



I think the 3808 is a nice receiver. I just went into a different direction that meets my needs. I am not going to be like WV and spew BS on an official website. The only reason I posted, I had hoped it would help other AVS people. When I checked the BBB, I found that it was not a legitimate website and pulled the info.


Cheers


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *razorz* /forum/post/14033178
> 
> 
> I purchased an AVR-3808Ci last night to start off my new home theater setup. I am still using my old Philips 1080i rear projection TV however and with component out, the TV does not get sync. I hooked up my TiVo Series 3 HD via component to the TV/Cable in and, after bootup of the TiVo, the unit gets sync and I can view the menu.. however any other channel such as XM, Radio, etc are all out of sync. I tried playing with the settings but it seems as if all of the video options are releated to HDMI. I am not using HDMI at this point as my current TV does not support it.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I tried messing with all of the HDMI settings and resolutions to no avail.
> 
> 
> As stated, my TV does support 1080i, 480p and 480i via component.



I have an older HD tv that has a DVI input instead of HDMI. I use a HDMI to DVI cable and although that doesn't carry audio everything else seems to be ok. I can view the screen with any source selected. If your tv has a DVI port you might try that. Good luck.


----------



## kgveteran

I get the on screen menu on the HDTV input, but not on the DVD input...weird.The Denon shows the menu, bit not on screen.


----------



## FF2Skip

Maybe I missed something(very possible). I've only had my 3808 for two weekends now. Master & Commander(BD) sounded incredible. Ratatouille(sp?)(BD) was excellent. When I watched Cloverfield(BD), I was not blown away. Either I couldn't get past how slow the movie starts or I'm missing something in my setup. I hesitate to think the latter because the other titles sounded excellent. With everyone claiming Clover is reference material, I want to be sure I am giving it the best possible representation.


I did notice that the Buttkickers were less intrusive/overwhelming during the playback of M&C(BD) than the SD version using my Toshiba A3 and Denon 3300. I have fronts set to small and used the Audysses for calibration. Thoughts?


Thanks,

Skip


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FF2Skip* /forum/post/14037099
> 
> 
> When I watched Cloverfield(BD), I was not blown away. Either I couldn't get past how slow the movie starts or I'm missing something in my setup.



That has got to be the worst movie ever. I can't believe people watch it. If you really want to be blown away, watch Mr. Books. The gunshots are the most realistic I've heard. About 3/4 way into the movie in the stairwell gunshot scene my jaw was dropping because the percussion of the gunshots was so visceral.


----------



## jappleboy

I have a 7.1 setup two front, center, sub, two sides, and two in back. This is what i do not understand. What is the best setup 7.1 or 7.1 b.I do know you have to set your speakers to assn amp to get 7.1. If you are setup on B Sides, and back work as one. I think







Has any played a movie on both if so which one is better. Thank you


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jappleboy* /forum/post/14038950
> 
> 
> I have a 7.1 setup two front, center, sub, two sides, and two in back. This is what i do not understand. What is the best setup 7.1 or 7.1 b.I do know you have to set your speakers to assn amp to get 7.1. If you are setup on B Sides, and back work as one. I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any played a movie on both if so which one is better. Thank you



Take a look at page 9 of the man....you want to use surround A and backs for 7.1


hope this answers your question.


RayJr


----------



## loknload

I upgraded from an AVR-3300 to the 3808 yesterday. I've been reading this thread and playing with my setup until I'm blue in the face and can't figure something out. I have a Sony BDP-S300 hooked up via HDMI and then the HDMI monitor out going to my Mits DLP (I also have a Directv HR20 hooked up via HDMI). I have both surround and back speakers and have those hooked up to surround A and surround back. I ran the auto setup and it correctly identified the surround A speakers as small (wall mounted dipole) and the back surrounds as large (bipole towers). Amp assign is set to 7.1 and SB channel out is set to PLIIxCinema.


On the BDP-S300, I went into the audio setup and set the HDMI output to PCM. It used to be on auto with my 3300.


So, I start playing around with Flight of the Phoenix which has a DTS-HD soundtrack. With everything set as I have it, the display on the 3808 says "Multi In +PL II Cinema". It shows that both sets of surrounds are working and I can hear sound out of both sets of speakers. The "DTS" indicator on the display is not lit. The DVD player indicates that the soundtrack being played is the DTS-HD soundtrack. The 3808 manual says that the display should read "DTS-HD MSTR".


So, I go in to the DVD player and put the HDMI output to auto (this is the only other setting besides PCM). Fire up the movie again and now the DTS indicator is lit on the 3808, but it indicates that the back surrounds are not being used and the display says "DTS Surround", which the manual indicates is DTS 5.1 and 6.1.


Don't get me wrong, the sound is way more dynamic than my 3300 so I can tell that it must be the lossless soundtrack, but I'm wondering about the display on the 3808 and the DTS indicator not being lit.


I also tried Superbad which has the Dolby True HD soundtrack. I selected the True HD soundtrack in the DVD menu and I get the same display (Multi In +PL II Cinema). Again, I can tell that all speakers are working and sound is great but the manual says it should display "Dolby TrueHD" when playing that soundtrack.


So, my question is, what settings do I have wrong or are they all right? I'm only running audio through HDMI and it should work correctly that way so I wouldn't think that I would need to hook up the optical cable like I did with my 3300. Can somebody help me out?


I love the receiver and it's cool to be able to hook it up to my network and play streaming audio. I've been waiting for several years to upgrade and I looked at this vs the Yamaha RXV-3800. In the end, Denon has always been good to me.


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loknload* /forum/post/14039213
> 
> 
> I upgraded from an AVR-3300 to the 3808 yesterday. I've been reading this thread and playing with my setup until I'm blue in the face and can't figure something out. I have a Sony BDP-S300 hooked up via HDMI and then the HDMI monitor out going to my Mits DLP (I also have a Directv HR20 hooked up via HDMI). I have both surround and back speakers and have those hooked up to surround A and surround back. I ran the auto setup and it correctly identified the surround A speakers as small (wall mounted dipole) and the back surrounds as large (bipole towers). Amp assign is set to 7.1 and SB channel out is set to PLIIxCinema.
> 
> 
> On the BDP-S300, I went into the audio setup and set the HDMI output to PCM. It used to be on auto with my 3300.
> 
> 
> So, I start playing around with Flight of the Phoenix which has a DTS-HD soundtrack. With everything set as I have it, the display on the 3808 says "Multi In +PL II Cinema". It shows that both sets of surrounds are working and I can hear sound out of both sets of speakers. The "DTS" indicator on the display is not lit. The DVD player indicates that the soundtrack being played is the DTS-HD soundtrack. The 3808 manual says that the display should read "DTS-HD MSTR".
> 
> 
> So, I go in to the DVD player and put the HDMI output to auto (this is the only other setting besides PCM). Fire up the movie again and now the DTS indicator is lit on the 3808, but it indicates that the back surrounds are not being used and the display says "DTS Surround", which the manual indicates is DTS 5.1 and 6.1.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the sound is way more dynamic than my 3300 so I can tell that it must be the lossless soundtrack, but I'm wondering about the display on the 3808 and the DTS indicator not being lit.
> 
> 
> I also tried Superbad which has the Dolby True HD soundtrack. I selected the True HD soundtrack in the DVD menu and I get the same display (Multi In +PL II Cinema). Again, I can tell that all speakers are working and sound is great but the manual says it should display "Dolby TrueHD" when playing that soundtrack.
> 
> 
> So, my question is, what settings do I have wrong or are they all right? I'm only running audio through HDMI and it should work correctly that way so I wouldn't think that I would need to hook up the optical cable like I did with my 3300. Can somebody help me out?
> 
> 
> I love the receiver and it's cool to be able to hook it up to my network and play streaming audio. I've been waiting for several years to upgrade and I looked at this vs the Yamaha RXV-3800. In the end, Denon has always been good to me.



I am not sure is you realize that your Sony BDP-S300 does not output or decode DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD...the only thing that you get out of it in auto mode it the legacy format..DTS and DD.


RayJr


----------



## daron73m

Helpp...lost my picture but have sound...all hdmi cords havent been moved...my dumb azz friend might have pushed some buttons but I have tried to trouble shoot and get no picture only sound??? Is it possible that if it overheats it will shut video down??

Any one have any suggestions? thank you


----------



## loknload




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14039347
> 
> 
> I am not sure is you realize that your Sony BDP-S300 does not output or decode DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD...the only thing that you get out of it in auto mode is the legacy format..DTS and DD.
> 
> 
> RayJr



Hmmm...I see by reading further in the BDP-S300 manual that is correct, with the auto setting t will only pass a 5.1 or stndard DTS or Dolby Digital signal. However, with the HDMI out set to PCM, I would think that it would pass the DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD signal unmolested. The manual still says that with the PCM setting for HDMI on the DVD player, the signal is still 5.1 ch LPCM. I thought that was what I needed to get the DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD soundtracks. Apperently not since the 3808 only recognizes it as a multi channel in. So, what's a good BluRay player to go with the 3808 cause it looks like I'll need a new one if I want to get full use of the receiver.


BTW, I played with it some more and got the problem ironed out with the back surround channels wih a 5.1 signal so that is all cured. Now all I need is to be able to use the DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD soundtracks


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/14036733
> 
> 
> I get the on screen menu on the HDTV input, but not on the DVD input...weird.The Denon shows the menu, bit not on screen.



Anyone ???


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loknload* /forum/post/14039595
> 
> 
> Hmmm...I see by reading further in the BDP-S300 manual that is correct, with the auto setting t will only pass a 5.1 or stndard DTS or Dolby Digital signal. However, with the HDMI out set to PCM, I would think that it would pass the DTS-MA or Dolby TrueHD signal unmolested. The manual still says that with the PCM setting for HDMI on the DVD player, the signal is still 5.1 ch LPCM. I thought that was what I needed to get the DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD soundtracks. Apperently not since the 3808 only recognizes it as a multi channel in. So, what's a good BluRay player to go with the 3808 cause it looks like I'll need a new one if I want to get full use of the receiver.
> 
> 
> BTW, I played with it some more and got the problem ironed out with the back surround channels wih a 5.1 signal so that is all cured. Now all I need is to be able to use the DTS-MA and Dolby TrueHD soundtracks



For your application I would look a the panasonic BD30..it will bitstream out all of the highres audio formats.


RayJr


----------



## catman2

does audyssey understand when you have bi-amping assigned..?


thought i might give it a try.


great amp sonically BTW..i was a bit nervous about the sound but it really does sound good. especially on movies, the wife could finally hear the dialog clearly, even though I have the center speaker much too close to a floor, mixing in all kinds of unwanted resonances and reflections.


Audyssey won't make a bad room sound great if you have done something dumb, but if you are halfway there it sure helps !


----------



## Digital2004

hi

friend has a 3808 and denon 3910

he can't get the image on his projector. the 3910 hdmi directly to the pj image is there

but not if hdmi is hdm1/DVD in the 3808.

GUI monitor out of the 3808 works fine


any idea ?

thanks


----------



## Digital2004

tip for everybody who is not aware of it: the audissey is just good at equalizing.

you then have to correctly set the levels with a sonometer, as the audissey drops the db way too much.

also size of speakers often is not correct nor crossovers. do that manuallt, AFTER having launched the audissey at 3 or more positions.

other wise indeed you end up with lower dynamics for instance.

also if you launch the audissey say in a zone where bass is already increased (rear wall for instance) then you end up with front bass lowered too much.

ideally limit yourself







to take measures at row 1 closer to middle of the room were bass are lower usually. even though the AUDISSEY does not equalize the sub on the 3808


----------



## jappleboy

Rayjr look like you know what you are talking about so here is one more for you . I have the Deon 2500BTCI Transport for the best sound do i set my 3808 to Direct mode. Thank you


----------



## catman2




Digital2004 said:


> tip for everybody who is not aware of it: the audissey is just good at equalizing.
> 
> you then have to correctly set the levels with a sonometer, as the audissey drops the db way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> hi digital,
> 
> 
> i notice that my overall volume is much lower after audyssey.you suggesting i reset levels for each channel after the audyssey, so i dont end up with -4 db cuts on my fronts etc etc...? I think thats what you mean..just want to check..I have a db meter here!
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital2004* /forum/post/14040290
> 
> 
> tip for everybody who is not aware of it: the audissey is just good at equalizing.
> 
> you then have to correctly set the levels with a sonometer, as the audissey drops the db way too much.
> 
> also size of speakers often is not correct nor crossovers. do that manuallt, AFTER having launched the audissey at 3 or more positions.
> 
> other wise indeed you end up with lower dynamics for instance.
> 
> also if you launch the audissey say in a zone where bass is already increased (rear wall for instance) then you end up with front bass lowered too much. ideally limit yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to take measures at row 1 closer to middle of the room were bass are lower usually.



Good advice here, in general. But do try to measure at 8 positions, because the more Audyssey knows about your room, the better it will work for you. The relative levels of the channels are generally accurate, but the overall level can be a few dB off the reference level. I don't worry about that, since I don't set my levels by the numbers on the AVR - I just turn it up until I like the level.


> Quote:
> even though the AUDISSEY does not equalize the sub on the 3808



Oops, wrong on this one. Of course Audyssey constructs a filter for your sub EQ; it's one of the most important functions and where it can make the most difference in your sound. Perhaps you meant something different?


----------



## BigTez

I got my new AVR-3808CI hooked up this weekend. I love it so far!!


I'm a beginner at this stuff... Quick question: When I'm listening to the radio through the 3808, I have the volume at around -37.0 and it's plenty loud. But when I turn on a BlueRay Disc through my PS3, I have to turn the volume to around -20.0 to get it loud enough to sound good.


I have the PS3 connected to the 3808 via HDMI, and the 3808 connected to the tv via HDMI.


I'm sure there's an easy explanation...or fix...let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jappleboy* /forum/post/14040437
> 
> 
> Rayjr look like you know what you are talking about so here is one more for you . I have the Deon 2500BTCI Transport for the best sound do i set my 3808 to Direct mode. Thank you



I have a very basic answer for you...what sounds best to you?

That is the mode that I would use.


RayJr


----------



## RedCell99

Hello;


(3808 user and loving it...sort of...)


Here is my issue: I cannot get my IPOD (latest generation 160 GB) to work with the Denon ASD W3. It's not hooked up wi-fi and it's directly into the unit (my preference).


I have a Sony DVD player (regular) hooked up to my Denon via HDMI. I also have my Cable Box hooked up to my Denon via HDMI. Of course, my Denon is hooked up to my Sharp TV via HDMI.


I've loaded my songs and photos onto my new IPOD (confirmed it works properly). I know I've hooked up my W3 correctly.


My problem, I believe, is with assigning Inputs. I'm a novice and could someone tell me "exactly" what I should be trying to get the dam #$#$ to work. Even the remote does not work (that comes with the W3).


Help.


Red Cell.


----------



## hesaidshesaid

hello to all. i hope everyone is well. new to register, but i have been trolling the forum for quite awhile. i have gotten about half way through this thread, and decided to post. I have several problems i need help with, but i will start with one to keep it simple for now. i have had the 3808 for about 2 weeks now, been playing with it everyday for about 2 hrs a day, and still need some help. my main problem is with my cable box, Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HDC. When switching from a SD channel to HD the screen in HD sometimes becomes only about 1/4 of the size it should be, and it is in the upper right hand corner of the screen. to fix this, i will have to go to a SD channel and go back to a HD channel. What is going on here? How can i correct this? I never had problems before when i ran my cable straight to my tv. I have the cable box hooked to the reciever by HDMI, and HDMI out to the TV. I prefer to view my SD channels in 4x3 format, and obviously the HD in 16x9. I have the cable box set on 16x9, and i have tried the setting on 4x3 which makes the situation worse. It makes the SD channels go 16x9 sometimes, and the HD channels are fine, sometimes they go back to 1/4 size in the corner like i mentioned before. Please advise. My TV set is Sony W-Series 52 inch lcd. thanks.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigTez* /forum/post/14041332
> 
> 
> When I'm listening to the radio through the 3808, I have the volume at around -37.0 and it's plenty loud. But when I turn on a BlueRay Disc through my PS3, I have to turn the volume to around -20.0 to get it loud enough to sound good.
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 connected to the 3808 via HDMI, and the 3808 connected to the tv via HDMI.



- Different devices simply have different volume levels. My PS3 also sounds lower than my other devices, but it's also dependent on material. You can match the volume with the Denon.


Menu > Source Select > Input > Other > Src Level (Analog) or Src Level (Digital)


----------



## Digital2004




catman2 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital2004* /forum/post/14040290
> 
> 
> tip for everybody who is not aware of it: the audissey is just good at equalizing.
> 
> you then have to correctly set the levels with a sonometer, as the audissey drops the db way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> hi digital,
> 
> 
> i notice that my overall volume is much lower after audyssey.you suggesting i reset levels for each channel after the audyssey, so i dont end up with -4 db cuts on my fronts etc etc...? I think thats what you mean..just want to check..I have a db meter here!
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> yes indeed
Click to expand...


----------



## Digital2004

anyone has an idea why a friend can't get his image nor sound by connection hdmi from his 3910 player to the 3808 , hdmi 1 (dvd)? GUI works fine in hdmi

he tried both hdmi Cb Cr etc and hdmi RGB


----------



## Digital2004

problem solved: bad (new ! undamaged) hdmi cable. not the first time i see problems with hdmi cables....


----------



## loknload

After playing with my 3808 a little more, the net radio has stopped working. I am pretty much computer illiterate as far as streaming audio and networking. I have qwest DSL (only cable internet is from a private local company and doesn't work that well). The modem and my Linsys WRT54G router are in the entertainment center with the DirecTV HR20 and the 3808 hooked up via ethernet cable directly to the router and the router connected directly to the modem. When I first hooked up the 3808 I somehow managed to update to the latest firmware. I tested the internet radio and it worked fine. I then tried it yesterday and I get the on screen display for internet radio, favorites, and playlists but then I get stuck. I can't select anything out of that menu and the cursor won't move at all. I know that the network is recognizing the 3808 because I can type the ip address into my computer and switch the 3808 to net/usb from the computer but then it freezes. I can switch back to any other input and it works just fine, it just won't let m navigate in the net/usb menu. Any idea?


Also, one of the reasons I bought this receiver was to stream audio from my computer. Like I said, I'm pretty computer illiterate when it comes to this. I use itunes for my ipod and I also have WMP 11 on my computer. What do I need to do to stream audio to the 3808?


----------



## nruffell

I have several HD PVR's, a PS3 and a HD DVD player hooked up with HDMI, a Toshiba HDD/DVD hooked up via component and optical and a Sony CD player hooked up with RCA cables. I have had this setup running perfectly for about 5 months when all of a sudden yesterday the sound levels varied by channel with some channels being OK, some very loud and some very low. The sound level did not change when I changed the master volume so I turned off the unit to try a reset and when I powered it back on I had no sound at all. Nothing via HDMI, RCA, or Optical. Even the Tone Test doesn't generate a sound. I downloaded the latest firmware to see if that worked but still no sound.


The sound all seems to be going to the 3808 because front panel displays the correct sound type, 5.1, stereo etc when I change the source but I still get no sound from any source. And yes I have tried to Mute button. The picture is still great


----------



## guest68

Deleted...wrong thread.


----------



## loknload




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loknload* /forum/post/14045901
> 
> 
> After playing with my 3808 a little more, the net radio has stopped working. I am pretty much computer illiterate as far as streaming audio and networking. I have qwest DSL (only cable internet is from a private local company and doesn't work that well). The modem and my Linsys WRT54G router are in the entertainment center with the DirecTV HR20 and the 3808 hooked up via ethernet cable directly to the router and the router connected directly to the modem. When I first hooked up the 3808 I somehow managed to update to the latest firmware. I tested the internet radio and it worked fine. I then tried it yesterday and I get the on screen display for internet radio, favorites, and playlists but then I get stuck. I can't select anything out of that menu and the cursor won't move at all. I know that the network is recognizing the 3808 because I can type the ip address into my computer and switch the 3808 to net/usb from the computer but then it freezes. I can switch back to any other input and it works just fine, it just won't let m navigate in the net/usb menu. Any idea?
> 
> 
> Also, one of the reasons I bought this receiver was to stream audio from my computer. Like I said, I'm pretty computer illiterate when it comes to this. I use itunes for my ipod and I also have WMP 11 on my computer. What do I need to do to stream audio to the 3808?



I got the net radio working again...don't know how cause the only thing I did was move the ethernet cable to a different port on my router and she fired right up.


Now, how do I stream music files from my computer to the 3808?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nruffell* /forum/post/14046279
> 
> 
> I have several HD PVR's, a PS3 and a HD DVD player hooked up with HDMI, a Toshiba HDD/DVD hooked up via component and optical and a Sony CD player hooked up with RCA cables. I have had this setup running perfectly for about 5 months when all of a sudden yesterday the sound levels varied by channel with some channels being OK, some very loud and some very low. The sound level did not change when I changed the master volume so I turned off the unit to try a reset and when I powered it back on I had no sound at all. Nothing via HDMI, RCA, or Optical. Even the Tone Test doesn't generate a sound. I downloaded the latest firmware to see if that worked but still no sound.
> 
> 
> The sound all seems to be going to the 3808 because front panel displays the correct sound type, 5.1, stereo etc when I change the source but I still get no sound from any source. And yes I have tried to Mute button. The picture is still great



Did you use the big button or little button to turn it off? Did you do a hard reset or just try the off/on? If you are going to do a hard reset don't forget that you can save your setup from the browser interface.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loknload* /forum/post/14046680
> 
> 
> I got the net radio working again...don't know how cause the only thing I did was move the ethernet cable to a different port on my router and she fired right up.
> 
> 
> Now, how do I stream music files from my computer to the 3808?



Downloading and searching the thread is a good idea, much has been said on sharing. If you are lucky you can just open WMP go to Library -> Sharing. If you see the Denon just "allow" it and you're done.


----------



## catman2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digital2004* /forum/post/14045705
> 
> 
> problem solved: bad (new ! undamaged) hdmi cable. not the first time i see problems with hdmi cables....




returned a brand new cable yesterday. Sales lady said 'did you know you have to turn your devices on?' i said that i was familiar with the concept of 'power on' buttons but she still insisted on testing it in front of everyone . She seemed suprised that it really was a dud ! she asked me if i wanted to swap it, but i took the money and went to shop next door !!


----------



## nruffell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14046718
> 
> 
> Did you use the big button or little button to turn it off? Did you do a hard reset or just try the off/on? If you are going to do a hard reset don't forget that you can save your setup from the browser interface.



I did the small button, the big button, the remote, unplug it and plug it back in again, not to mention the reboot when I did the firmware upgrade as well.


----------



## loknload




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14046754
> 
> 
> Downloading and searching the thread is a good idea, much has been said on sharing. If you are lucky you can just open WMP go to Library -> Sharing. If you see the Denon just "allow" it and you're done.



That's what I was missing. I got it to work. Thank you.


----------



## billybob0405

If I go with the 3808 and a pany BD30, won't I be able to handle all of the hd formats? I was waiting on reviews of the new pio's, but my component processor is dead and I sure would like to have the HT sound back. I currently have an 8 yr old Hitachi 60" 1080i tv, no hdmi 4:3 format. I will upgrade to pio's 6020 or pany's 58 800 or 850 later.


----------



## miller8b

Ok, after some suggestions here and a lot of research I have narrowed down my speaker selection but have a few additional questions. I'm updating my entire a/v system and started with the Denon 3808. Next speakers, then TV and DVD last.

After looking into a few speakers that people are using and suggestions, here is what I'm thinking about, at least for the fronts.


Monitor Audio RS6...frq. 38Hz to 30KHz, 6 ohms, 40 to 120 watts, sens. 91db, $399 ea.

Monitor Audio GS10.frq. 40Hz to 43KHz, 8 ohms, 40 to 100 watts, sens. 88db, $570 ea.

Polk Audio RTi A7....frq. 20Hz to 27KHz, 8 ohms, 20 to 300 watts, sens. 89db, $500 ea.

Polk Audio RTi A5.... rq. 30Hz to 27KHz, 8 ohms, 20 to 250 watts, sens. 90db, $399 ea.


My room isn't very big. The seating area is only about 7 feet from the front speakers so I'm kinda worried about getting too much speaker. All the speakers I've listed have very good reviews. I currently have a Def Tec sub and Atlantic Tec System 920s for front, center and surround. Would it make sense to add a pair of speakers mentioned above along with a good matching center and use the Atl Tecs for surround and backs or does one need to try a go with all the same brand of speakers.


Any feedback appreciated and more speaker suggestions are welcome. I need to stay under $2000 for fronts and centers and closer to $1500 would be better for me at this time.


----------



## billybob0405

There's a whole forum on speakers that would probably be able to give you the input you are looking for.

Speakers 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14047625
> 
> 
> Ok, after some suggestions here and a lot of research I have narrowed down my speaker selection but have a few additional questions. I'm updating my entire a/v system and started with the Denon 3808. Next speakers, then TV and DVD last.
> 
> After looking into a few speakers that people are using and suggestions, here is what I'm thinking about, at least for the fronts.
> 
> 
> Monitor Audio RS6...frq. 38Hz to 30KHz, 6 ohms, 40 to 120 watts, sens. 91db, $399 ea.
> 
> Monitor Audio GS10.frq. 40Hz to 43KHz, 8 ohms, 40 to 100 watts, sens. 88db, $570 ea.
> 
> Polk Audio RTi A7....frq. 20Hz to 27KHz, 8 ohms, 20 to 300 watts, sens. 89db, $500 ea.
> 
> Polk Audio RTi A5.... rq. 30Hz to 27KHz, 8 ohms, 20 to 250 watts, sens. 90db, $399 ea.
> 
> 
> My room isn't very big. The seating area is only about 7 feet from the front speakers so I'm kinda worried about getting too much speaker. All the speakers I've listed have very good reviews. I currently have a Def Tec sub and Atlantic Tec System 920s for front, center and surround. Would it make sense to add a pair of speakers mentioned above along with a good matching center and use the Atl Tecs for surround and backs or does one need to try a go with all the same brand of speakers.
> 
> 
> Any feedback appreciated and more speaker suggestions are welcome. I need to stay under $2000 for fronts and centers and closer to $1500 would be better for me at this time.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nruffell* /forum/post/14046935
> 
> 
> I did the small button, the big button, the remote, unplug it and plug it back in again, not to mention the reboot when I did the firmware upgrade as well.



then I wasn't much help. Have you tried the headphones just to see if they are getting sound? If you are within your return period you may want to consider it.


----------



## sparky7

Hi, anyone here with Samsung BD-P1500. Can not get to output Bitstream (Audiophile) or Bitstream (RE-ENCODE) on 3808. All it does is *5CH STEREO* when you select PCM it does MULTI CH IN. I've got Toshiba A35 and it works fine when you select TRUE HD thats what it says. DTS-HD MASTER (german Cradle of Life unfortunatly german soundtrack) readout on Denon says that. Only using HDMI. Dont know what I'm doing wrong less its *broke*. Anyone have any thoughts on it. Thanks


mark


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14047693
> 
> 
> There's a whole forum on speakers that would probably be able to give you the input you are looking for.
> 
> Speakers



Thanks billybob0405 I'll check out that link. You can probably tell by my number of posts that I'm new to this site.

I was actully hoping that the speaker suggestion would be from the point of view of someone using the same avr as me, the 3808.


Thanks again.


----------



## billybob0405

No problem, just trying to direct you to the folks with the best input. Those folks know speakers, these folks know receivers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14047973
> 
> 
> Thanks billybob0405 I'll check out that link. You can probably tell by my number of posts that I'm new to this site.
> 
> I was actully hoping that the speaker suggestion would be from the point of view of someone using the same avr as me, the 3808.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## nruffell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14047830
> 
> 
> then I wasn't much help. Have you tried the headphones just to see if they are getting sound? If you are within your return period you may want to consider it.



I don't have headphones but I already have an email into my dealer but they are only open Tuesday to Saturday. I was just hoping that somebody had an option that I could try that I haven't thought of. I even changed the power on default volume to max rather than last to see if that fixed it. I think for tonight I will just have to hook up the centre channel and some RCA jacks from my PVR to a cheap spare receiver to at least get enough sound to watch the news and Euro 08.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/14047922
> 
> 
> Hi, anyone here with Samsung BD-P1500. Can not get to output Bitstream (Audiophile) or Bitstream (RE-ENCODE) on 3808. All it does is *5CH STEREO* when you select PCM it does MULTI CH IN. I've got Toshiba A35 and it works fine when you select TRUE HD thats what it says. DTS-HD MASTER (german Cradle of Life unfortunatly german soundtrack) readout on Denon says that. Only using HDMI. Dont know what I'm doing wrong less its *broke*. Anyone have any thoughts on it. Thanks
> 
> 
> mark



Nevermind thanks to Mike on 1500 thread who has 4308 he told me to try pressing the Standard or Video Select button. And that did it.


mark


----------



## socaler

I've got a tough one for you guys. I dug through the search but couldn't find anything.


I can connect to internet radio, but get a connection error when trying to do firmware updates. DHCP is on.


thanks in advance gents.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/14048810
> 
> 
> I've got a tough one for you guys. I dug through the search but couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> I can connect to internet radio, but get a connection error when trying to do firmware updates. DHCP is on.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance gents.



Many people have had ISP problems with the firmware updates.


Here's the Firmware Tracking Thread for more help
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14046718
> 
> 
> Did you use the big button or little button to turn it off? Did you do a hard reset or just try the off/on? If you are going to do a hard reset don't forget that you can save your setup from the browser interface.



Are you saying that if there is a power outage this thing does not save the settings? Does the PC have to have to have an internet connection to accomplish the save or just a network connection form a PC to the dennon?


----------



## rizzxx7

no, its just for backup


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14014035
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was planning to do that (DD-WRT) with my WRT54G when I got FiOS installed, but I have an issue with some applications going through (VPN) the Actiontech router. No issue using Linksys connected to Actiontech. -can't figure that one out...
> 
> I'd like to run a CAT-5, but not sure where to run cable from crawl space to attic (above 2nd floor)
> 
> 
> Was it difficult to load the DD-WRT firmware?



Sorry for the late response--nope, wasn't difficult to install at all; I was a bit hesitant at first--after all, it is possible to brick the router if not done right, but after reading the instructions carefully (twice)...piece of cake.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/14048810
> 
> 
> I've got a tough one for you guys. I dug through the search but couldn't find anything.
> 
> 
> I can connect to internet radio, but get a connection error when trying to do firmware updates. DHCP is on.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance gents.



I had the same problem. I ended up directly connecting my 3808 to my cable modem and it worked just fine. For some reason, bypassing my router and wireless extender solved the problem.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14052430
> 
> 
> Are you saying that if there is a power outage this thing does not save the settings? Does the PC have to have to have an internet connection to accomplish the save or just a network connection form a PC to the dennon?



I don't know how long the 3808 saves settings without power but I know it's a while. You should do a Save before doing the hard reset because that will wipe your settings. To do it you only need to be able to connect to the 3808 from the computer.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14053581
> 
> 
> I don't know how long the 3808 saves settings without power but I know it's a while.



Two Weeks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14054469
> 
> 
> Two Weeks.




Just use a UPS. i have all my electronics connected to a UPs so I don't have to worry about any power problems. although my 3808 gets it's own dedicated UPS and my SVS subwoofer also has it's own dedicated UPS. All my other 20+ components in my main viewing area share two more UPSs.


----------



## arefog

I've tried a search and I've contacted Denon Customer Service, but to no avail. On my recently acquired 3808 I can't figure out how to apply Dolby PLIIx processing to an incoming 5.1 channel signal. I have blu-ray, hd-dvd and std. players, all hooked up via HDMI. I have surround and back speakers, and the receiver indicates it "knows" that. A DTS input defaults to DTS surround when I hit the "standard" button, which makes sense.

I can hit "widescreen" and get 7 channel output, but I believe that is a relatively unsophisticated format compared to the PLIIx processing. The chart on page 77 of the owner's manual shows DTS + PLIIx" or "Dolby Digital + PLIIx" as "selectable modes", but how in the heck do you go about selecting them? The manual either doesn't spell it out or I am a dunderhead (orboth!). Thanks in advance for the help.


Dick Fogg


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arefog* /forum/post/14055540
> 
> 
> I've tried a search and I've contacted Denon Customer Service, but to no avail. On my recently acquired 3808 I can't figure out how to apply Dolby PLIIx processing to an incoming 5.1 channel signal. I have blu-ray, hd-dvd and std. players, all hooked up via HDMI. I have surround and back speakers, and the receiver indicates it "knows" that. A DTS input defaults to DTS surround when I hit the "standard" button, which makes sense.
> 
> I can hit "widescreen" and get 7 channel output, but I believe that is a relatively unsophisticated format compared to the PLIIx processing. The chart on page 77 of the owner's manual shows DTS + PLIIx" or "Dolby Digital + PLIIx" as "selectable modes", but how in the heck do you go about selecting them? The manual either doesn't spell it out or I am a dunderhead (orboth!). Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> 
> Dick Fogg




I know it's there in one of the on screen menus, but I'm at work now so i couldn't tell you which one. But the menu allows you to choose, matrix, EX, PLIIx etc.


----------



## jappleboy

HI all,, I have seen some were one this site that some guy sent his Denon 3808 out for an upgrade it cost him $700 to do it. Can anyone tell what this upgrade is.


----------



## arefog

Aaron, thanks to your encouragement I went back to the manual and found out that I am a dunderhead - although the manual is pretty poorly written and laid out. ( I mean, it can't be just MY fault, right?) I'm coming from an Onkyo 805, and if you tell it you have a 7.1 setup, feed it a 5.1 signal, and select PLIIx it gives you, ta da, a 7.1 output. With the 3808 I found that you have to go to the "surround back channel out" and once again select "PLIIx" to get 7 channels. I shouldn't have assumed it would be as straightforward as the Onkyo. I really do enjoy this stuff, but I kinda miss a red for the right channel, white for the left, and a bass, treble, and volume knob. Ah, the good old days, when the only handshake you worried about was the one with your local salesman.


Dick Fogg


----------



## armstrr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14055495
> 
> 
> Just use a UPS. i have all my electronics connected to a UPs so I don't have to worry about any power problems. although my 3808 gets it's own dedicated UPS and my SVS subwoofer also has it's own dedicated UPS. All my other 20+ components in my main viewing area share two more UPSs.



i hope this isn't considered hijaking. if there is much response, I'll start a new thread.


What UPSs do you recommend?


----------



## cybrsage

Just wanted everyone to know that is has been confirmed, Denon fixed the EDID audio bug on the 3808 (maybe others, do not know).


----------



## SOWK

Can Denon fix the damn 1080P output Right Most Vertical Pixel BUG?


----------



## rizzxx7

was this EDID fix on a firmware update? which update was it on if it was done this way?


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Hoping someone can help me out. I no longer get the display on my tv whenever I try to adjust anything.It comes up on the AVR screen but nothing on the tv,even like the volume doesnt show any longer. I havent adjusted anything and I checked all the wires and all is fine. Been like this since yesterday. Has anyone had this problem? Anyone have a solution? thanks in advance for any help


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14060771
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out. I no longer get the display on my tv whenever I try to adjust anything.It comes up on the AVR screen but nothing on the tv,even like the volume doesnt show any longer. I havent adjusted anything and I checked all the wires and all is fine. Been like this since yesterday. Has anyone had this problem? Anyone have a solution? thanks in advance for any help



Have you tried a different cable from the avr to tv?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14060798
> 
> 
> Have you tried a different cable from the avr to tv?



YES! so there is no setting I need to change? ( I havent found one)


----------



## jbrinegar

same thing happened to me. I just unplugged mine for a minute, then plugged it back in and everything fixed itself Worth a try!


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14060771
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out. I no longer get the display on my tv whenever I try to adjust anything.It comes up on the AVR screen but nothing on the tv,even like the volume doesnt show any longer. I havent adjusted anything and I checked all the wires and all is fine. Been like this since yesterday. Has anyone had this problem? Anyone have a solution? thanks in advance for any help



Try cycling the AV button on the remote to put you back in main zone.


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14061178
> 
> 
> YES! so there is no setting I need to change? ( I havent found one)



There are more competent people on this thread to help with your problem. But first, you'll need to give a little more info. Equipment, connection type etc. I only responded because many issues are caused by a bad HDMI cable.


Bill


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14063080
> 
> 
> There are more competent people on this thread to help with your problem. But first, you'll need to give a little more info. Equipment, connection type etc. I only responded because many issues are caused by a bad HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Bill



Oh yes well have everything going thru the 3808. A35 with HDMI,Dish HD DVR(VIP722) with HDMI,XboxElite with HDMI,Wii with component and then HDMI from AVR to a Mit's 57732 DLP. All the HDMIcable I got from Monoprice.

I hope this is what you meant


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14063189
> 
> 
> Oh yes well have everything going thru the 3808. A35 with HDMI,Dish HD DVR(VIP722) with HDMI,XboxElite with HDMI,Wii with component and then HDMI from AVR to a Mit's 57732 DLP. All the HDMIcable I got from Monoprice.
> 
> I hope this is what you meant



Did you try hitting the AV button (or whatever its called) on the remote????


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/14039480
> 
> 
> Helpp...lost my picture but have sound...all hdmi cords havent been moved...my dumb azz friend might have pushed some buttons but I have tried to trouble shoot and get no picture only sound??? Is it possible that if it overheats it will shut video down??
> 
> Any one have any suggestions? thank you



Is it in "Pure direct" mode.

Press the D/ST button on the remote.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Hi guys, I have a question. I currently have a Yamaha rx-v1800 that I want to replace. I've always had Denons, and i foolishly went with the Yammy for a different flavor. It's a great receiver, just isn't for me. I know it's hard to ask this here, but do you think I should go with the 3808ci, or a Pioneer 94thx? I am seriously leaning torwards the 3808, and quite frankly, I think I've already made up my mind heh. I skimmed through some of these pages, but it's kinda sick to sift through so many. Are there any issues that are prevelant that I should look out for? Specific SKU? Also, what kind of amps should I couple with the 3808? I'm running a 6.1 setup with all Definitive Technology Mythos 10s and 2's for rears.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## steev

Anyone know how to tell what firmware version I have, and what is the latest version? I would prefer not to connect my Denon to the router unless I have to download the firmware.


I searched the thread but could not find the answer to this question.


TIA!


----------



## blairy

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Link to firmware thread


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14055495
> 
> 
> Just use a UPS. i have all my electronics connected to a UPs so I don't have to worry about any power problems. although my 3808 gets it's own dedicated UPS and my SVS subwoofer also has it's own dedicated UPS. All my other 20+ components in my main viewing area share two more UPSs.










Yep. I have the Denon and a few small items on a APC SmartUPS 1500 and my Plasma and my HTPC on a APC SmartUPS 750.


Worth the peace of mind.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/14060269
> 
> 
> was this EDID fix on a firmware update? which update was it on if it was done this way?



Not sure yet. They have been discussing it in the HTPC forum, in this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=938473 


If you do a search for Denon EDID, you will find it.


I PM'd the guy who noticed it first, asking for his firmware version. He posted an EDID capture and it proves they changed their EDID to the standared format.


This is the main reason I wanted an Internet upgradable AVR.


----------



## vince900ss

I recently bought a 3808ci, along with an SVS tower/surround and sub set, and am very happy with the overall performance. But, I am not a techie...and as many seem to agree, I find the manual almost impossible to understand! I would like to simply connect a set of remote speakers in another room that I can switch on and off independent from the home theater room. Just two fronts...no surround. And no separate amp. From what I can understand, I need to be using Zone 2...but I cannot figure out the settings. Any help out there with this would be much appreciated! I have tried searching, but have not found what I am looking for.

Thanks so much.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vince900ss* /forum/post/14067090
> 
> 
> I recently bought a 3808ci, along with an SVS tower/surround and sub set, and am very happy with the overall performance. But, I am not a techie...and as many seem to agree, I find the manual almost impossible to understand! I would like to simply connect a set of remote speakers in another room that I can switch on and off independent from the home theater room. Just two fronts...no surround. And no separate amp. From what I can understand, I need to be using Zone 2...but I cannot figure out the settings. Any help out there with this would be much appreciated! I have tried searching, but have not found what I am looking for.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Amp assign -> zone 2

hook the speakers up to the zone 2\\surround back speaker connectors

I don't really use the main remote but on the 2nd remote you just select (power on) zone 2 and the source you want. You can also access this from the web interface.


----------



## Guru

Love my 3808 and using all HDMI in my theater. Thinking of outputting a regular non HDMI signal out from the receiver to another LCD monitor outside the room with the same picture and audio as the main room. Can the 3808 output the HDMI signal AND say a component and RCA signal at the same time?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14063644
> 
> 
> Did you try hitting the AV button (or whatever its called) on the remote????





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14064111
> 
> 
> Is it in "Pure direct" mode.
> 
> Press the D/ST button on the remote.



Yes tried the AV button and not on Pure Direct. I unplugged it for a minute and then plugged it back in and that worked!







thanks for the help guys(and girls)


----------



## vince900ss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14067362
> 
> 
> Amp assign -> zone 2
> 
> hook the speakers up to the zone 2\\surround back speaker connectors
> 
> I don't really use the main remote but on the 2nd remote you just select (power on) zone 2 and the source you want. You can also access this from the web interface.



rec head...

Thanks very much. So easy when you know how! You saved me a bunch of time. Much appreciated. It'll be nice when I have this thing all figured out...

I love the sound though...

Vince


----------



## flacfan

Has anyone tried playing 24-bit 96khz FLAC's via USB?

I downloaded NIN's last album The Slip which is available in 24-96 FLAC among other choices. Copied the files to a FAT32 formatted HDD and hooked it up to the 3808. I get an error about the format of the file when I try to play them.


Has anyone tried something like this? Is there a known issue? The Manual (p. 51) mentions 32/44.1/48 Khz as playable formats. Doesn't list bit rate though.


BTW, I created a DVD-Video with the 24-96 WAV's and that plays fine on PS3 which outputs (over HDMI) the 24-96 signal and the 3808 confirms the signal as 24-96.


Thanx


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14065078
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question. I currently have a Yamaha rx-v1800 that I want to replace. I've always had Denons, and i foolishly went with the Yammy for a different flavor. It's a great receiver, just isn't for me. I know it's hard to ask this here, but do you think I should go with the 3808ci, or a Pioneer 94thx? I am seriously leaning torwards the 3808, and quite frankly, I think I've already made up my mind heh. I skimmed through some of these pages, but it's kinda sick to sift through so many. Are there any issues that are prevelant that I should look out for? Specific SKU? Also, what kind of amps should I couple with the 3808? I'm running a 6.1 setup with all Definitive Technology Mythos 10s and 2's for rears.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can upgrade the Pio94 via Internet? My Pio82 couldn't. Since Pioneers had the LFE bug etc, being able to upgrade the FW would be pretty high on my list of "must have.."


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14071405
> 
> 
> Can upgrade the Pio94 via Internet? My Pio82 couldn't. Since Pioneers had the LFE bug etc, being able to upgrade the FW would be pretty high on my list of "must have.."



Pioneer has stated that current policy requires all firmware updates be made by service center. I have the email from customer service to confirm.


However, there have been very few firmware updates required by pioneer in the last couple of years.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14071550
> 
> 
> Pioneer has stated that current policy requires all firmware updates be made by service center. I have the email from customer service to confirm.
> 
> 
> However, there have been very few firmware updates required by pioneer in the last couple of years.



I don't know about that. My Pio82 had HDMI hand shake issues and the LFE bug. Granted, it's not like it needed three or four a year, but it's still a major hassle. It's something to consider.


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14071605
> 
> 
> I don't know about that. My Pio82 had HDMI hand shake issues and the LFE bug. Granted, it's not like it needed three or four a year, but it's still a major hassle. It's something to consider.



I certainly agree.


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14065078
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question. I currently have a Yamaha rx-v1800 that I want to replace. I've always had Denons, and i foolishly went with the Yammy for a different flavor. It's a great receiver, just isn't for me. I know it's hard to ask this here, but do you think I should go with the 3808ci, or a Pioneer 94thx? I am seriously leaning torwards the 3808, and quite frankly, I think I've already made up my mind heh. I skimmed through some of these pages, but it's kinda sick to sift through so many. Are there any issues that are prevelant that I should look out for? Specific SKU? Also, what kind of amps should I couple with the 3808? I'm running a 6.1 setup with all Definitive Technology Mythos 10s and 2's for rears.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I was in your boat for a short time also. It came down to the Pio not having the capability to do "in-house" firmware updates and the fact that it will not do volume overlap on whatever your watching, unless your using a kuro tv. I also ended up paying about $200 more for the Denon than I could get the Pio for, yes I got mine at the earlier mentioned discounted prices through the well talked about authorized on-line dealers. For the price, I'm absolutely sure without a doubt in my mind I made the right choice and won't be upgrading my AVR for quite some time.


I grow up on Pio, so this was a very tough choice but features won out in the end.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Yes, I've made up my mind, I'm going back to Denon. Now I just need an amp







. I'm looking to get the Rotel RMB-1095. Anyone here have any experience with this amplifier? Should I consider something else?


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14073311
> 
> 
> Yes, I've made up my mind, I'm going back to Denon. Now I just need an amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm looking to get the Rotel RMB-1095. Anyone here have any experience with this amplifier? Should I consider something else?



Or skip the amp and move up to the 5308...


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14073311
> 
> 
> Yes, I've made up my mind, I'm going back to Denon. Now I just need an amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm looking to get the Rotel RMB-1095. Anyone here have any experience with this amplifier? Should I consider something else?



yes, look at the D-Sonic ICEpower amps. There's a thread about them on AVS. Or if you have more $$, the Wyred4Sound are similar but with some custom tweaks.


----------



## teacher1066

I made the evil mistake of buying a Sony 5300 which is their "flagship" model. Trust me that ship sank. It has cost me quite a bit to discover that the unit would not send a digital signal if there were a DVI/HDMI adaptor in the cable going to my InFocus 7210 projector. Anyone have a similar handshake problem with the Denon? I fit into the elderly fixed-income category and can't afford any more $200 restocking fees.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14073468
> 
> 
> yes, look at the D-Sonic ICEpower amps. There's a thread about them on AVS. Or if you have more $$, the Wyred4Sound are similar but with some custom tweaks.



Awesome yngdiego, I'll look into the Wyred4.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14073442
> 
> 
> Or skip the amp and move up to the 5308...



Always an option, but at this juncture I think I prefer the versatility that seperates provide. Not to mention I am thinking of going with a Martin Logan setup in the near future for a basement home theater setup which I can always implement the amps if I go with preamp setup. Considering M&L's demand a boat load of umph to drive them.


----------



## gonzalc3

I have my Denon 3808 connected with a router to my PC. I am able to get the music that I have in my PC, however, I read that there was a way on getting the Cover art as well. Does any one know how can you set up this?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gonzalc3* /forum/post/14078007
> 
> 
> I have my Denon 3808 connected with a router to my PC. I am able to get the music that I have in my PC, however, I read that there was a way on getting the Cover art as well. Does any one know how can you set up this?



I don't think the 3808 will do album art... the 4308 has that capability.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14078065
> 
> 
> I don't think the 3808 will do album art... the 4308 has that capability.



Will it do anything besides stream Internet radio stations or play WMP files from a remote computer? I tried to use the USB input on the front panel to look at photos on an SD card and it didn't do anything.


----------



## bigtourist

I posted this in another thread, but I realized Im probably much more likely to get a response here.


Im building a standard rail rack into my wall (into a closet-- well ventilated), and all of the generic shelves are only 14.5in deep, while the 3808 is 17in deep.


Does anyone have any experience placing one of these into a standard rack? Will that shelf be deep enough to support the feet of the unit? (I dont actually have the 3808 yet)


Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

The feet are not on the back or front edges so it should fit on the shelf as long as it doesn't have a raised edge on the back.

The back edge of the back feet are 2 to 2.5 inches from the back. And the round feet are very large.


----------



## catman2

just tried Bi-amping, and so far it seems to have more natural sound.


Now when i engage pure direct, it sounds better, more open, less hardness /cloying in the upper mids, and slightly better stereo image...a lot more expensive really. back about a db at 2k, but smoother also This is listening to tracks I recorded, so I have a real idea from actually mixing them and mastering them in studios.


previously pure direct didn't sound nearly as good !


i'm still having to add 3 db to the bass of the audyessy curve to get it where i like.


i have to admit that restorer is actually quite neat too ! don't like any of those 'stadium' style dsp effects....only DTS neo6 seems useable for music.


it's a great amp.complicated,but repays time spent.


----------



## Maramp

Just wondering if there is someone out there that can help me. I do apologize if this is repeating a previous post by someone else asking for assistance. I just purchased this lovely 3808 and need some assistance. I am new to denons.

I used the audyssey calibration mic and everything went fine with a couple of exceptions though. I do realise this system does like to alter the sub levels and front speaker size (sets them to large) when I viewed earlier posts. All other measurements were almost spot on.

How can I make adjustments to the audyssey sub level and speaker size(setting the fronts to small). I did store the measurements once all 8 calibrations were done, as they were set, but it does not allow me to alter anything from the auto set up. It only allows me to view the parameters only. In the manual set up I can freely alter the what I like. If I alter the manual set up parameters the auto set up parameters ( for audyssey eq) remain as they were calibrated, unaltered. But if I want to play movies using the audyssey eq setting ,which I really do, how can I alter the parameters.


Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## shamus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maramp* /forum/post/14081323
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is someone out there that can help me. I do apologize if this is repeating a previous post by someone else asking for assistance. I just purchased this lovely 3808 and need some assistance. I am new to denons.
> 
> I used the audyssey calibration mic and everything went fine with a couple of exceptions though. I do realise this system does like to alter the sub levels and front speaker size (sets them to large) when I viewed earlier posts. All other measurements were almost spot on.
> 
> How can I make adjustments to the audyssey sub level and speaker size(setting the fronts to small). I did store the measurements once all 8 calibrations were done, as they were set, but it does not allow me to alter anything from the auto set up. It only allows me to view the parameters only. In the manual set up I can freely alter the what I like. If I alter the manual set up parameters the auto set up parameters ( for audyssey eq) remain as they were calibrated, unaltered. But if I want to play movies using the audyssey eq setting ,which I really do, how can I alter the parameters.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.



When you make the changes in the speaker/manual setup, you are making the changes. The parameter screen just shows you what Audyssey originally set.


----------



## raezzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14073311
> 
> 
> Yes, I've made up my mind, I'm going back to Denon. Now I just need an amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm looking to get the Rotel RMB-1095. Anyone here have any experience with this amplifier? Should I consider something else?



Gday


I run the 3808 as a pre with an RMB-1095 and love the sound.

Very good amp for the price, but its not for everyone.


Rae


----------



## catman2

is there a way to get zone 2 audio just to mirror zone 1 audio out?


i have zone 2 connected, but really all i want it to do is the same as zone 1, not a different thing?


thanks


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raezzy* /forum/post/14081772
> 
> 
> Gday
> 
> 
> I run the 3808 as a pre with an RMB-1095 and love the sound.
> 
> Very good amp for the price, but its not for everyone.
> 
> 
> Rae



Went with Outlaw monoblock 2200s.


----------



## BigTez

What is the best surround mode to set my PS3 for BluRay Discs?


And what is the best surround mode to set my DirecTV HD Receiver??


neural?? DTS?? Dolby PL??



Thanks!


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14082251
> 
> 
> is there a way to get zone 2 audio just to mirror zone 1 audio out?
> 
> 
> i have zone 2 connected, but really all i want it to do is the same as zone 1, not a different thing?
> 
> 
> thanks



Press the small zone2/3 rec out button on the main unit and then turn the source knob to select source. Zone 1 and 2 will then output the same input signal. Move quickly, the receiver doesn't give you much time to select the input source.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigTez* /forum/post/14083681
> 
> 
> What is the best surround mode to set my PS3 for BluRay Discs?
> 
> 
> And what is the best surround mode to set my DirecTV HD Receiver??
> 
> 
> neural?? DTS?? Dolby PL??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Personally, I just set everything to PLIIx.


----------



## mntwister

I hope somebody can help me, I am very confused by the crossover options on the 3808 in the advanced section of the crossover setup. It gives these options:


Front

Center

Surround A

surround back

LFE


I am not sure how to set these, and also what LFE+main is. Here is what I want:


I want all bass down to 20hz to go to both my left and right main speakers, which are klipschorns, and also want the same bass to go to the subwoofer, so spread to all 3. Can someone tell me how to set this? When I set LFE+MAIN in the first crossover setup screen and then go to advanced, you have the option of changing the "front" settings (on my list above) but only down to 40hz not 20hz. If I just set it to LFE, then the screen is greyed out for FRONT in the advanced setup.


How do I set this so that the entire low end signal is going to the left, right and subwoofer?


The manual does not describe this well at all. Thanks for your help.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14084360
> 
> 
> Personally, I just set everything to PLIIx.



+1


----------



## catman2

thanks gatorman, sounds easy now you explained it to me ! doh!


----------



## Maramp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14081385
> 
> 
> When you make the changes in the speaker/manual setup, you are making the changes. The parameter screen just shows you what Audyssey originally set.



Thanks shamus for the info. That sorts that out. I was a little confused that the auto set up said one thing and the manual set up said another after I adjusted it. If I wanted to redo the audyssey cal again do I press restore and redo the cal or does it over ride the previous settings. Maramp


----------



## kgveteran

Can I go back to the original Audyssey calibration if I messed with the results ? If so, how ?


Thanx KG


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14079425
> 
> 
> just tried Bi-amping, and so far it seems to have more natural sound.
> 
> 
> Now when i engage pure direct, it sounds better, more open, less hardness /cloying in the upper mids, and slightly better stereo image...a lot more expensive really. back about a db at 2k, but smoother also This is listening to tracks I recorded, so I have a real idea from actually mixing them and mastering them in studios.
> 
> 
> previously pure direct didn't sound nearly as good !
> 
> 
> i'm still having to add 3 db to the bass of the audyessy curve to get it where i like.
> 
> 
> i have to admit that restorer is actually quite neat too ! don't like any of those 'stadium' style dsp effects....only DTS neo6 seems useable for music.
> 
> 
> it's a great amp.complicated,but repays time spent.




I am currently bi-wired . If I wanted to Bi-amp would I need 2 sets of speaker cables?


----------



## corego

So I'm moving into a new house, yay







...


Right now I've got my 5.1 home theater in the living room, soon it'll be moved into the larger spare bedroom up stairs. I'll continue to use the Denon 3808 but I'm planning on having just a stereo setup down in the living room at the new place.


Right now things consist of 4 Boston VR3's front and rear, VRC center, XB6 sub, and a ButtKicker. I've got a pair of VRX surrounds sitting in a box.


The plan will be to drop 2 of the VR3's into the living room of the new place. Then in the HT room use the VRX's as the surrounds.


So my issue is that I'm not wanting to wire up the multi-zone stuff to use the Denon downstairs and in the HT room. Because of this I need to figure out the processor and amp to use down stairs. I was kind of thinking of getting some Rotel seperates, was also thinking of this little guy:

http://www.rotel.com/NA/products/Pro...12&Tab=2&Pic=1 


I'm curious though, in terms of specs, does the 3808 really compete? When I listened to the 1062 at DefinitiveAudio in Bellevue it powered the BW 703's beautifully even when it was only turned up to the 9pm position. I think I normally have to turn the Denon up to about -25dB to get the same results. Anyway, just looking for opinions on the compare.


I'm inclined to go with a better 2 channel Rotel setup for stereo listening, and be happy with the Denon up stairs.


There'll be a Roku for music, Pro-ject turntable, Xbox 360 as a Media Center Extender (TV, DVD). I was thinking realistically just using line inputs would be fine from the 3 sources, it really shouldn't matter, though 2 SPDIF would be ideal to me. I don't think I'll need video processing as the only video source will be the component from the 360.


So just looking for opinions.


----------



## BigTez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14084360
> 
> 
> Personally, I just set everything to PLIIx.



Now I'm really going to show my ignorance... What is "PLIIx"?? Is that Dolby PL Pro Logic??


Thanks again!!


----------



## qwickdraw4

Getting the 3808 next week !!!

cant wait.

government rebate check gone in one purchase


----------



## RichNY

I've been using the Net radio alot - but havent figured out how to add streams that I cant find - such as GDradio or ratdogradio.

How do you add a stream that isnt somewhere in the oh too granular stream index (or cant be found).


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigTez* /forum/post/14086244
> 
> 
> Now I'm really going to show my ignorance... What is "PLIIx"?? Is that Dolby PL Pro Logic??
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!


 http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...logic_IIx.html 


"...Pro Logic IIx is the first and only technology to expand any existing stereo- or 5.1-channel audio for a 6.1- or 7.1- channel playback, creating a seamless, natural surround soundfield that immerses you in the entertainment experience...."


----------



## quadgirl

Hi, all.

Strange thing happened. Big storm, but no power outtage. Did lose directv (2 receivers connected into denon 3808ci) for about 30 hours - perhaps water got into cabling (2 inches of rain pretty fast). But, when I finally got the receivers working again the next day, I could only get video from the 10-250 hd-dvr. After messing with everything, decided to switch hdmi jacks and lo and behold, the hdmi jack on the back of the denon would only pass through video. Luckily, I had a spare one to use for the time being, but the jack is obviously damaged. I use good surge protection (brick thing), so just don't know how this happened, but we were having thunder and lightening. Anyone else lose functioning of an hdmi jack? It was the one labeled "dvr," by the way. Thanks.


----------



## mgamon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichNY* /forum/post/14087019
> 
> 
> I've been using the Net radio alot - but havent figured out how to add streams that I cant find - such as GDradio or ratdogradio.
> 
> How do you add a stream that isnt somewhere in the oh too granular stream index (or cant be found).



Have you been using radiodenon.com? If not, go to that web site and register your receiver. On that site, you can set up your favorite stations and add new stations as long as you know the web address for it. All your setups are downloaded to your individual receiver. Pretty cool.


Max


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14084465
> 
> 
> +1



-1


----------



## BigTez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14087183
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...logic_IIx.html
> 
> 
> "...Pro Logic IIx is the first and only technology to expand any existing stereo- or 5.1-channel audio for a 6.1- or 7.1- channel playback, creating a seamless, natural surround soundfield that immerses you in the entertainment experience...."



I only have a 5.1 set-up...so is that why Pro Logic IIx is not even an option for me? Is Dolby PL Pro Logic better than neural and DTS?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14087183
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...logic_IIx.html
> 
> 
> "...Pro Logic IIx is the first and only technology to expand any existing stereo- or 5.1-channel audio for a 6.1- or 7.1- channel playback, creating a seamless, natural surround soundfield that immerses you in the entertainment experience...."



I have to call this Dolby quote for what it is.....a LIE







...sorry

Lexicon has been doing the exact same thing with Logic 7 processing 8 years before PLIIx came out.


Sorry


RayJr


----------



## mntwister

I hope this doesn't bother anyone that I ask to go back to a former post, but if anyone can help with post 8820 I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## B&W700guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14088421
> 
> 
> I have to call this Dolby quote for what it is.....a LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry
> 
> Lexicon has been doing the exact same thing with Logic 7 processing 8 years before PLIIx came out.
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> RayJr



Ray, you beat me to it


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/14088709
> 
> 
> I hope this doesn't bother anyone that I ask to go back to a former post, but if anyone can help with post 8820 I would really appreciate it. Thanks



check your PM box


----------



## BigTez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14088421
> 
> 
> I have to call this Dolby quote for what it is.....a LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry
> 
> Lexicon has been doing the exact same thing with Logic 7 processing 8 years before PLIIx came out.
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> RayJr



So RayJr...what would you suggest I set my 3808 to get the best surround sound for BluRay and DirecTV?


----------



## mark956101957

Best price for authorized 3808CI please PM me. thanks


----------



## CamJones

Has anyone heard anything on a replacement to 3808 a la the Onkyo 876? They were introduced about the same time I think. I like the Denon's a lot, but there are a few things I'd like to see, maybe in a new model. Plus it's always nice to get the latest and greatest.


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CamJones* /forum/post/14091811
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything on a replacement to 3808 a la the Onkyo 876? They were introduced about the same time I think. I like the Denon's a lot, but there are a few things I'd like to see, maybe in a new model. Plus it's always nice to get the latest and greatest.



I'm not sure, but I seem to remember someone saying they upgrade every two years and the 3808 is still in it's first year.


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong. I sometimes have a memory fa*t.


----------



## Maramp

I need some assistance on how to update the firmware on the 3808, in the simpliest form. I am an Aussie and very new to this receiver and I am confused how to do the updates. The manual is not much help at all. I do have a switcheable wireless router with ethernet ports and I am on broadband. How can I do the updates safely without losing any of the Audyssey calibration settings or other settings that are in the receiver. Also how does one know what update version is on the receiver and how do you know whatthe latest updates are. Is there a specific denon website to check what are the latest. As I said our aussie 3808 manuals are not very concise when it comes to the updating of firmware.


Any help would be grateful. I am sure someone out there has done this many times over.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maramp* /forum/post/14092057
> 
> 
> I need some assistance on how to update the firmware on the 3808, in the simpliest form. I am an Aussie and very new to this receiver and I am confused how to do the updates. The manual is not much help at all. I do have a switcheable wireless router with ethernet ports and I am on broadband. How can I do the updates safely without losing any of the Audyssey calibration settings or other settings that are in the receiver. Also how does one know what update version is on the receiver and how do you know whatthe latest updates are. Is there a specific denon website to check what are the latest. As I said our aussie 3808 manuals are not very concise when it comes to the updating of firmware.
> 
> 
> Any help would be grateful. I am sure someone out there has done this many times over.



this should answer some questions
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigTez* /forum/post/14088404
> 
> 
> I only have a 5.1 set-up...so is that why Pro Logic IIx is not even an option for me? Is Dolby PL Pro Logic better than neural and DTS?



I would guess that is why you cannot use PLIIx, since it would serve no purpose for you.


As for neural and DTS, got me. I am sure Dolby says it is better.


----------



## Nickff

Quick question:


I am moving to a new abode and am setting up my home theater in the basement. What type of surround backs do you recommend for use with the 3808: large floor speakers or small wall mounted speakers?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14094312
> 
> 
> I am moving to a new abode and am setting up my home theater in the basement. What type of surround backs do you recommend for use with the 3808: large floor speakers or small wall mounted speakers?



The 3808 doesn't care....










The best speakers to use are going be dependent on your room and your listening position. Ask in the speakers forum and to post details about the room and your physical set up.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14088421
> 
> 
> I have to call this Dolby quote for what it is.....a LIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry
> 
> Lexicon has been doing the exact same thing with Logic 7 processing 8 years before PLIIx came out.
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> RayJr



That's on Dolby. I just know I've been using PLIIx for years. Prior to that I used PLII and it was a big improvement when I went from II to IIx. I've been running a 7.1 system for seven years now.


with PLIIx I use it with all my video sources and does an excellent job creating a 7.1 sound field from a 2.0 to 5.1 source.


----------



## tylerdca

Hi All,


Just got the 3808 tonight, and have it pretty well setup. I have run into a snag though and am looking for some advice.


When running


(cable box) component 3808 receiver


with the IP/Scaler in either setting I get very noticeable flicker on the screen.


Almost like for a split second part of the screen is being redrawn on another part. With IP/Scaler off the problem is gone.


Is there something that I am missing?


Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## catman2

hzw50


..bi-amp means extra set of speaker cables . sounds niiice!


----------



## mntwister

Rayjr, I just want to thank you for going beyond posting with my problem and offering to help me with several issues with my Denon 3808 and for letting me contact you by phone and for spending so much time helping me to understand how the LFE settings and LFE advanced settings work. It's people like you that make this forum exceptional who go out of their way to try to help a fellow receiver owner. I also learned quite a bit today and really appreciate your time and efforts and I was very impressed by your experience and ability to answer all of my questions, and you really are a very friendly guy to boot. And by the way, my system has never sounded so good after our adjustments. Now all 7.1 channels sound completely balanced and like a theater. LFE channel is now perfectly set. Thanks again


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/14087220
> 
> 
> Hi, all.
> 
> Strange thing happened. Big storm, but no power outtage. Did lose directv (2 receivers connected into denon 3808ci) for about 30 hours - perhaps water got into cabling (2 inches of rain pretty fast). But, when I finally got the receivers working again the next day, I could only get video from the 10-250 hd-dvr. After messing with everything, decided to switch hdmi jacks and lo and behold, the hdmi jack on the back of the denon would only pass through video. Luckily, I had a spare one to use for the time being, but the jack is obviously damaged. I use good surge protection (brick thing), so just don't know how this happened, but we were having thunder and lightening. Anyone else lose functioning of an hdmi jack? It was the one labeled "dvr," by the way. Thanks.




During the last storm that blew through here, I lost three ports on my ethernet switch, one ethernet port on my router, and the motherboard for my computer. I wasn't home at the time, but my assumption is that it was lightning damage. Wasn't a surge on the power lines, though. This is the second time it's happened here (my "8 port" switch is down to 4 ports that work).


So, IMHO, the HDMI port on your AVR is probably damaged.


----------



## dloose

I've been using the 3808 for about 4 months and really like it. I have a pair of Definitive Technology BP2002TLs up front with a matching CLR 1000 in the center and BP1X's as the surrounds. I have always run the system (previous setups) with preamp LR outs to the low level inputs, a separate LFE wire to each 2002TL from SW output (Y-connector), and LR power amp outputs to mid range and treble. With the Denon 3808 CI (with LFE+Main for subwoofer control) this can produce a tremendous amount of bass. Audessy definitely smoothed the room out. Music is very sweet and detailed. I was just wondering what other configurations people had tested. I could bi-amp the mid and treble since my room can't handle 7.1, but 4 wire pairs per speaker??


----------



## samandnoah

I know it's somewhere here, but couldn't find it.


How do I set the 3808 for video passthrough? Would like to do that for my Cable box and PS3, both via HDMI. So is it set by input? Or is it a universal setting?


Thanks!

Rich


----------



## dgersic

I've been using my AVR3808 for some time now, and it had been working fine. Lately, the last three weeks or so, the Internet Radio feature has started acting really flakey.


The main symptom is that it just hangs. It'll be streaming along, playing fine, then it stops receiving data. The buffer display goes from 100% down to 30%, then the playback stops. At that point, it just sits there.


I can "stop" the stream (remote, web interface, or front panel) and restart it, and it'll play ok again for a while. Then it'll hang again.


This is happening on multiple stations, so it's not just one station with a bad server. But it seems really likely to happen within minutes on the KCSM ( www.kcsm.org ) Jazz station. I used to be able to listen to this one for hours without problems, now it usually lasts only a few minutes before it dies.


I'm pretty sure the problem isn't on the other side. I used ettercap to capture the traffic between my router and the receiver, and the other side keeps sending data for several packets after the stream stops. It looks like the receiver is just wedging and stops acknowledging the incoming data in the stream for some reason.


The other problem is that it randomly changes stations. I can be listening to a particular station from my radiodennon.com favourites list, say "181 FM The Eagle" and without warning I'll suddenly find that it has switched to the next station in the list.


This is less common than the random hang, but almost as annoying.


I've read this entire thread, all 296 pages of it, without seeing anybody mention either of these symptoms. I'm on the latest firmware, though I just upgraded a couple of nights ago and it was doing this on the previous version as well. I tried a microprocessor reset and went through and set the receiver up again. I'm out of good ideas.


Anybody seen anything like this before? Or do I need to call Denon?


----------



## dgersic

After a microprocessor reset last night, I was going through the GUI with the remote and setting everything up again. I got to this screen, and I don't think this is what it's supposed to be showing:

http://www.zaccaria-pinball.com/temp...n-Presets2.jpg 


The same thing shows up in the web interface, just easier to read:

http://www.zaccaria-pinball.com/temp...on-Presets.jpg 


I'm starting to think my receiver might have a problem. The streaming internet radio problem combined with this weird (corruption in memory?) display is making me think I might have to use the warranty.











Anybody else seen anything like this on their receiver?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14106118
> 
> 
> After a microprocessor reset last night, I was going through the GUI with the remote and setting everything up again. I got to this screen, and I don't think this is what it's supposed to be showing:
> 
> http://www.zaccaria-pinball.com/temp...n-Presets2.jpg
> 
> 
> The same thing shows up in the web interface, just easier to read:
> 
> http://www.zaccaria-pinball.com/temp...on-Presets.jpg
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think my receiver might have a problem. The streaming internet radio problem combined with this weird (corruption in memory?) display is making me think I might have to use the warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else seen anything like this on their receiver?



This shows in these presets after a firmware update. Nothing to be concerned just clear the preset.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14106043
> 
> 
> I've been using my AVR3808 for some time now, and it had been working fine. Lately, the last three weeks or so, the Internet Radio feature has started acting really flakey.
> 
> 
> The main symptom is that it just hangs. It'll be streaming along, playing fine, then it stops receiving data. The buffer display goes from 100% down to 30%, then the playback stops. At that point, it just sits there.
> 
> 
> I can "stop" the stream (remote, web interface, or front panel) and restart it, and it'll play ok again for a while. Then it'll hang again.
> 
> 
> This is happening on multiple stations, so it's not just one station with a bad server. But it seems really likely to happen within minutes on the KCSM ( www.kcsm.org ) Jazz station. I used to be able to listen to this one for hours without problems, now it usually lasts only a few minutes before it dies.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the problem isn't on the other side. I used ettercap to capture the traffic between my router and the receiver, and the other side keeps sending data for several packets after the stream stops. It looks like the receiver is just wedging and stops acknowledging the incoming data in the stream for some reason.
> 
> 
> The other problem is that it randomly changes stations. I can be listening to a particular station from my radiodennon.com favourites list, say "181 FM The Eagle" and without warning I'll suddenly find that it has switched to the next station in the list.
> 
> 
> This is less common than the random hang, but almost as annoying.
> 
> 
> I've read this entire thread, all 296 pages of it, without seeing anybody mention either of these symptoms. I'm on the latest firmware, though I just upgraded a couple of nights ago and it was doing this on the previous version as well. I tried a microprocessor reset and went through and set the receiver up again. I'm out of good ideas.
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything like this before? Or do I need to call Denon?



Check your connections, reset the IP configuration on the receiver, etc. Could also be an ISP routing or throughput problem.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samandnoah* /forum/post/14105809
> 
> 
> I know it's somewhere here, but couldn't find it.
> 
> How do I set the 3808 for video passthrough? Would like to do that for my Cable box and PS3, both via HDMI. So is it set by input? Or is it a universal setting?
> 
> Rich



Page 30 of the manual, or at least the PDF of the manual.

Manual Setup -> HDMI -> i/p Scaler.. set to "A to H"

that will then only upconvert analog to HDMI, but won't do scaling on HDMI sources...


there is also a setting to disable/enable for each input if you drill down into the menus from the sources list.. but the i/p scaler setting is all you should need.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14106247
> 
> 
> Check your connections, reset the IP configuration on the receiver, etc. Could also be an ISP routing or throughput problem.



Did all that. Nothing at the ISP should cause the receiver to skip from station "A" to station "B".


----------



## codog24

I'm trying to set up my new AVR-3808CI with my Mac Mini and a Pioneer Pro 1150HD, and am running into problems with screen resolution. Depending on the resolution set on the Mini, I've either got two thin grey horizontal lines spanning the 1150 screen, dividing the picture into thirds, or I get a series of horizontal bands made up of thin lines that appear and disappear over time. These bands are about 25% of the screen height. In any case, The Mac menu bar is off the top of the plasma screen, which is less than ideal.


I have the Mini connected to the 3808 via a monoprice DVI to HDMI cable with ferrite core, and then a single HDMI cable runs from the 3808 to the Plasma, which is in a different room from the receiver and computer.


Any thoughts?


Thanks,


Adam


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/14087220
> 
> 
> Hi, all.
> 
> Strange thing happened. Big storm, but no power outtage. Did lose directv (2 receivers connected into denon 3808ci) for about 30 hours - perhaps water got into cabling (2 inches of rain pretty fast). But, when I finally got the receivers working again the next day, I could only get video from the 10-250 hd-dvr. After messing with everything, decided to switch hdmi jacks and lo and behold, the hdmi jack on the back of the denon would only pass through video. Luckily, I had a spare one to use for the time being, but the jack is obviously damaged. I use good surge protection (brick thing), so just don't know how this happened, but we were having thunder and lightening. Anyone else lose functioning of an hdmi jack? It was the one labeled "dvr," by the way. Thanks.



It never hurts to try a reset, then go through all of your settings, especially if you plan on returning the unit


----------



## djhodges33

Hello, just got a Denon 3808CI and I'm a bit overwhelmed. After being out of it for a few years a TON of things have changed. The current thing that's driving me nuts is this


I should be able to play a blu ray movie in 7.1 surround and have my ipod playing in zone 2 correct? If this is the case I don't understand where to hook the surround back speakers to? I only get 7.1 surround when they are connected to the amp assign/surr.back point. Then zone 2 is in surround b and it never plays. However, if I hook zone B into the amp assign/surr.back my back channels show up in zone B,(as expected). Please help I obviously don't get it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djhodges33* /forum/post/14108895
> 
> 
> Hello, just got a Denon 3808CI and I'm a bit overwhelmed. After being out of it for a few years a TON of things have changed. The current thing that's driving me nuts is this
> 
> 
> I should be able to play a blu ray movie in 7.1 surround and have my ipod playing in zone 2 correct? If this is the case I don't understand where to hook the surround back speakers to? I only get 7.1 surround when they are connected to the amp assign/surr.back point. Then zone 2 is in surround b and it never plays. However, if I hook zone B into the amp assign/surr.back my back channels show up in zone B,(as expected). Please help I obviously don't get it.



Sorry to say that everything is working the way it's supposed to. Surround B are for large rooms that can use 2 sets of side speakers. The surround back/zone 2 is assignable and can only do either one of those at a time. If you have an old receiver or amp around you can hook that to the zone 2 pre-outs (RCAs) and then use both 7.1 and zone 2. Keep in mind that you can't send any HDMI signal to zone 2 no matter the hookup.


----------



## djhodges33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14109175
> 
> 
> Sorry to say that everything is working the way it's supposed to. Surround B are for large rooms that can use 2 sets of side speakers. The surround back/zone 2 is assignable and can only do either one of those at a time. If you have an old receiver or amp around you can hook that to the zone 2 pre-outs (RCAs) and then use both 7.1 and zone 2. Keep in mind that you can't send any HDMI signal to zone 2 no matter the hookup.



Thanks, good to know. Then, is it possible to run 5.1 in the main zone and amp the other 2 zones and then go back to 7.1 in the main zone WITHOUT switching speaker assignments in the back? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djhodges33* /forum/post/14109236
> 
> 
> Thanks, good to know. Then, is it possible to run 5.1 in the main zone and amp the other 2 zones and then go back to 7.1 in the main zone WITHOUT switching speaker assignments in the back? Thanks so much for your help.



Not really. You can only power zone 2 from the 3808, zone 3 is a pre-out only. There is no good way to have both surround rear and zone 2 hooked up at the same time. You could probably could get a speaker switch and change that each time too. You would still have to go into 'amp assign' each time.


As for running 5.1 and zone 2 --- works like a charm


----------



## djhodges33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14109283
> 
> 
> Not really. You can only power zone 2 from the 3808, zone 3 is a pre-out only. There is no good way to have both surround rear and zone 2 hooked up at the same time. You could probably could get a speaker switch and change that each time too. You would still have to go into 'amp assign' each time.
> 
> 
> As for running 5.1 and zone 2 --- works like a charm



Thanks rec head, I'll just have to dust off my old reciever.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14078194
> 
> 
> Will it do anything besides stream Internet radio stations or play WMP files from a remote computer? I tried to use the USB input on the front panel to look at photos on an SD card and it didn't do anything.



No photo-viewing capability via streaming from a PC or reading off a drive connected via USB (photo/video viewing possible w/ iPod connected via Denon iPod dock IIRC)...at least not w/ the 3808.


----------



## emerald97

Hi All,


My 3808 arrives tomorrow, and I have a few questions:


1) My current setup has my satellite receiver connected to my TV via HDMI for video (my current receiver does not have HDMI), and an optical audio connection to my receiver for audio. This allows me to play the TV audio throughout my house using my current receiver's "zone 2" outputs. I have a separate amp that feeds a number of speaker sets throughout my house, and outside on my deck. I know that I will not be able to play the TV audio in zone 2 if I connect the TV via HDMI to the 3808. Can I run an additional optical cable from my satellite receiver to the 3808, and use that to feed zone 2? I can always connect it the way I have it now, but I wanted to connect to the 3808 to see if there may be any video upscaling benefits.


2) I currently use my DVD player as a CD player and would like to connect this to the 3808 via HDMI. It is currently connected to my TV via HDMI with an optical audio cable connected to my receiver. I would like be able to send this audio to zone 2 as well. Can I run an additional optical audio cable from the DVD player to the 3808 to feed zone 2?


Thanks!


----------



## hzw50

catman2

Thank you, that is what I thought


----------



## gte747e

Yes, Emerald you can. I've thought about doing optical for my Zone 2 (covered porch), and I may if I ever add a TV.

You are going to love the 3808 once you get it setup. Don't forget you can always use the Zone 2 remote for easier setup. I find the main remote too confusing.

Good luck!


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14106043
> 
> 
> I've been using my AVR3808 for some time now, and it had been working fine. Lately, the last three weeks or so, the Internet Radio feature has started acting really flakey.
> 
> 
> The main symptom is that it just hangs. It'll be streaming along, playing fine, then it stops receiving data. The buffer display goes from 100% down to 30%, then the playback stops. At that point, it just sits there.
> 
> 
> I can "stop" the stream (remote, web interface, or front panel) and restart it, and it'll play ok again for a while. Then it'll hang again.
> 
> 
> This is happening on multiple stations, so it's not just one station with a bad server. But it seems really likely to happen within minutes on the KCSM ( www.kcsm.org ) Jazz station. I used to be able to listen to this one for hours without problems, now it usually lasts only a few minutes before it dies.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the problem isn't on the other side. I used ettercap to capture the traffic between my router and the receiver, and the other side keeps sending data for several packets after the stream stops. It looks like the receiver is just wedging and stops acknowledging the incoming data in the stream for some reason.
> 
> 
> The other problem is that it randomly changes stations. I can be listening to a particular station from my radiodennon.com favourites list, say "181 FM The Eagle" and without warning I'll suddenly find that it has switched to the next station in the list.
> 
> 
> This is less common than the random hang, but almost as annoying.
> 
> 
> I've read this entire thread, all 296 pages of it, without seeing anybody mention either of these symptoms. I'm on the latest firmware, though I just upgraded a couple of nights ago and it was doing this on the previous version as well. I tried a microprocessor reset and went through and set the receiver up again. I'm out of good ideas.
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything like this before? Or do I need to call Denon?



I haven't had random changes of the station, but any internet radio station that has a high encoding rate quickly runs down the buffer in the Denon - the easiest way to try this out is to log onto radio denon (on your PC) and find stations with high encoding rates. Access these stations on your Denon and see how quickly the buffer reduces - low encoding rate stations seem to play fine. My download speed is 10MB/s and an upload of 4MB/s, so I doubt that it is related to connection speeds (my Denon is routed through a 1GB switch on CAT 6 cable to an Apple Airport Extreme along with a host of other gear including XBox 360, Nintendo Wii and PS3)


----------



## nydennis

I have this Denon with 7.1 setup and the Panasonic BD30 Bluray player. Currently I have the Panasonic set to bitstream the Movies to the Denon and that works fine. Watching Blu-ray movies I can get the receiver to show TrueHD, HD Master, etc. The Denon is set to Auto Surround mode.


If I want to use PLIIx I have to turn off the Auto Surround mode to set it that way? Now if I have movies set to PLIIx and the blu-ray disk has the high def 5.1 audio settings would that work with the PLIIx and on the receiver I just wouldn't see the words TrueHD, etc?


And if I go to watch a 7.1 movie would I have to turn Auto Surround on again?


Or am I missing something.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emerald97* /forum/post/14113306
> 
> 
> Can I run an additional optical cable from my satellite receiver to the 3808, and use that to feed zone 2?
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Can I run an additional optical audio cable from the DVD player to the 3808 to feed zone 2?



The Denon will support it just fine, it doesn't care where the signal came from and you can in fact use the same physical input as the source for multiple logical devices. However, some source devices won't send signals through other outputs if HDMI is enabled and with cable boxes and satellite receivers it might depend on which revision of the firmware you are running. You might want to check on the forums for the specific devices you have and ask if they will support what you want.


----------



## Gussboy

I have a just ordered a Pioneer Kuro 6020 plasma (still waiting on arrival) and have a PS3 and Nintendo Wii. I am thinking about getting a Denon 3808 receiver but I am wondering about how video resolutions and scaling will work with this setup.


I have read that it is recommended to turn off the hdmi video scaling options on the 3808. So what happens when for example I play a PS3 game that is 720p only. Will my plasma receive the 720p signal and upconvert it to 1080p? Another example would be when playing a Nintendo Wii game (480p res) which would be connected to the 3808 via component video cables. Would the 3808 output the 480p signal over HDMI to my plasma which would upconvert the signal to 1080p or would I also need to run a seperate component cable from my 3808 to the plasma?


I am just trying to get a clear picture of the connectivity required for this setup and how video scaling will work with it. If I understand correctly I do not want the 3808 doing any scaling in this scenario but rather have my plasma do the scaling, right?


----------



## bozzaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gussboy* /forum/post/14115696
> 
> 
> I have read that it is recommended to turn off the hdmi video scaling options on the 3808. So what happens when for example I play a PS3 game that is 720p only. Will my plasma receive the 720p signal and upconvert it to 1080p? Another example would be when playing a Nintendo Wii game (480p res) which would be connected to the 3808 via component video cables. Would the 3808 output the 480p signal over HDMI to my plasma which would upconvert the signal to 1080p or would I also need to run a seperate component cable from my 3808 to the plasma?



I just recently purchased my 3808ci and have all three current game systems - PS3, Xbox360 (non HDMI) and Wii.


You can turn on/off video convert for each input. For any of my HDMI connections (PS3, DirecTV, etc), I've turned off Vdeo Convert. If I turn it off for any of the other non-HDMI connections, video will only output according to type - Wii and Xbox360 are both Component, so I have to have component connected to my TV.


Personally, I've kept Video Convert on for the Xbox360 and Wii and they work just fine.


BTW - I ended up getting my 3808 from Richard (x8612) at 6ave (one of the authorized dealers). I highly recommend them if you are looking at purchasing this receiver. Excellent price and I had the unit within 3 business days.


----------



## David James

Getting real close to pulling the trigger on a 3808. I'm considering three options.


1. Refurb from authorized dealer

2. Unauthorized dealer - about $100 above refurb

3. $ave - About $100 above Unauthorized dealer.


I know many here have purchased from $ave and are happy. I haven't seen to many comments from people using the other options.


At this point I'm leaning towards option 1. I'm hesitant about #2 for obvious reasons. I'm curious if others have gone the unauthorized route and what experiences they had.


The safe option is $ave.


Thoughts.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/14116181
> 
> 
> The safe option is $ave.



Don't assume a refurb will be cheaper than $ave, it might not be...


----------



## David James




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/14116270
> 
> 
> Don't assume a refurb will be cheaper than $ave, it might not be...



That would be nice, but from what I've seen and read, a refurb doesn't have a comma in the price while ordering from $ave does


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David James* /forum/post/14116481
> 
> 
> That would be nice, but from what I've seen and read, a refurb doesn't have a comma in the price while ordering from $ave does



Could be, hasn't always been the case...


----------



## wischr

I searched the thread and couldn't find what I was looking for. I am happy with the remotes provided by Denon, however now that I am going to be using Zone 2 from the backyard, I need an remote extender.


What should I be buying? I assume it plus in to the Room-to-Room port with a mini-stereo plug.


----------



## malcolmp6

Posting here after having earlier posted in firmware thread.


Received my new 3808ci today. It came with firmware version 1.57. Update to 1.69 took about 30 minutes and went very smoothly.

I notice that the bass effect is not so much. My sub hardly vibrates when playing CDs. I haven't yet tried movies. I have my speaker settings to Front -Large and LFE to both with crossover at 60hz.

I tried making Fronts small and LFE to sub but no difference.

I use Polk Rti10s for the front and a Martin Logan dynamo sub.

Anybody else having issue with LFE effects.


----------



## tjenkins95

I have had the 3808CI for several months now and like it very much. I have recently been thinking about upgrading to the 5308CI because it has 2 HDMI out connections and the intelligence to switch automatically depending on the input source. I have a Pioneer PRO-150FD plasma screen and the SONY VPL-VW60 projector. Currently I manually swap the HDMI cables when I want to switch between the TV and the projector. Does anybody have an HDMI switcher connected to their 3808CI HDMI out? If so, what brand do you use and are you happy with it?

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## catman2

tjenkins , I use the octava switcher.

http://www.octavainc.com/HDMI%20dist...02%20port.html 


, splits signal to two hdmi outputs and also neatly splits off the audio to an optical output as a bonus.


They even wrote a custom firmware chip for me, because i wanted an extra feature, so customer support was exemplary..there's lots of info about them on AV's.


I use a toshiba 28" hdtv in kitchen and a HD72 pJ in the home theatre form the one denon hdmi output at same time. I use a ps3 as my blu-ray/games player. Because my tv is 100ft away from denon amp I also use an octava extender to boost signal.


hope it helps. there are other switchers that are cheaper..make sure you are talking about a splitter, not a switcher that switches inputs.


I pass 720p,1080p no problems at all.


----------



## tjenkins95

catman2, thanks for the info. I don't believe I am looking for a splitter though. Both the TV and the projector are in the same media room. I only want to be able to watch one or the other - not both at the same time. I have only one HDMI output from the 3808 and I want to send this signal to either the TV or the projector.


----------



## mark956101957

Hi, I can get a good price on line for the 3808CI. My only concern is not having an authorized repair center for warrantied repairs if needed. From what I can find on the Denon site I would have to travel to the Bay area for any kind of authorized warranty repair. Anyone in my area know of a authorized repair shop in Sacramento or close by?


----------



## jsm88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/14116585
> 
> 
> Could be, hasn't always been the case...



I'm sorry, am I missing something here, $ave has always had this at the same high price every other new retailer has had it at. For that matter, authorized new reseller has just increased the price by a couple of hundred.


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm88* /forum/post/14120425
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, am I missing something here, $ave has always had this at the same high price every other new retailer has had it at. For that matter, authorized new reseller has just increased the price by a couple of hundred.



You have to call and identify as avs forum member. Then see what price they give you.


----------



## jsm88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14120531
> 
> 
> You have to call and identify as avs forum member. Then see what price they give you.



ah, thanks for the advice, I had heard folks mention this before, didn't think it applied to the online dealers (just avs advertisers)


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14114516
> 
> 
> I haven't had random changes of the station, but any internet radio station that has a high encoding rate quickly runs down the buffer in the Denon



Interesting, thanks. But these are stations I've been listening to, without problems, for months. As far as I can tell from radiodenon, the encoding rate hasn't changed. And I'm having the same problems with stations with various encoding rates, not just the higher end ones.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14114516
> 
> 
> any internet radio station that has a high encoding rate quickly runs down the buffer in the Denon



Oh, and it's not that it can't keep up with the stream, the buffer normally stays full or just about full (100%, maybe a 90% every now and then), so the receiver isn't having bandwidth problems. Just suddenly it'll go 100%...70%...30% and stop there. It's always 30%, and that's when the audio stops.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wischr* /forum/post/14117746
> 
> 
> I searched the thread and couldn't find what I was looking for. I am happy with the remotes provided by Denon, however now that I am going to be using Zone 2 from the backyard, I need an remote extender.
> 
> 
> What should I be buying? I assume it plus in to the Room-to-Room port with a mini-stereo plug.




Wow, you like Denon's remote? For me, I went with URC's MX900 and MRF350. *fantastic* remote!!!


----------



## mark956101957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboo* /forum/post/14019847
> 
> 
> Vilmall.com is selling the 3808 dirt cheap & they are supposedly new(not refurbs). Ive nerver heard of Vilmall before, though, & they only take Paypal



If they are NOT on the Denon authorized dealer list Forget them!


----------



## mtsag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/14117857
> 
> 
> Posting here after having earlier posted in firmware thread.
> 
> 
> Received my new 3808ci today. It came with firmware version 1.57. Update to 1.69 took about 30 minutes and went very smoothly.
> 
> I notice that the bass effect is not so much. My sub hardly vibrates when playing CDs. I haven't yet tried movies. I have my speaker settings to Front -Large and LFE to both with crossover at 60hz.
> 
> I tried making Fronts small and LFE to sub but no difference.
> 
> I use Polk Rti10s for the front and a Martin Logan dynamo sub.
> 
> Anybody else having issue with LFE effects.



I think that maybe you're expecting too much from audio CDs. Keep in mind that CDs have no LFE effects. When I listen to music on my 3808, the sub just reproduces the lower frequencies and everything sounds nice and balanced, as it should, with a good firm bass. That should be your goal, too.


Your sub will rumble when you put on a movie, trust me!


----------



## aaronwt

Your sub will also rumble with bass heavy music too.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14106043
> 
> 
> I've been using my AVR3808 for some time now, and it had been working fine. Lately, the last three weeks or so, the Internet Radio feature has started acting really flakey.
> 
> 
> The main symptom is that it just hangs. It'll be streaming along, playing fine, then it stops receiving data. The buffer display goes from 100% down to 30%, then the playback stops. At that point, it just sits there.
> 
> 
> I can "stop" the stream (remote, web interface, or front panel) and restart it, and it'll play ok again for a while. Then it'll hang again.
> 
> 
> This is happening on multiple stations, so it's not just one station with a bad server. But it seems really likely to happen within minutes on the KCSM ( www.kcsm.org ) Jazz station. I used to be able to listen to this one for hours without problems, now it usually lasts only a few minutes before it dies.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the problem isn't on the other side. I used ettercap to capture the traffic between my router and the receiver, and the other side keeps sending data for several packets after the stream stops. It looks like the receiver is just wedging and stops acknowledging the incoming data in the stream for some reason.
> 
> 
> The other problem is that it randomly changes stations. I can be listening to a particular station from my radiodennon.com favourites list, say "181 FM The Eagle" and without warning I'll suddenly find that it has switched to the next station in the list.
> 
> 
> This is less common than the random hang, but almost as annoying.
> 
> 
> I've read this entire thread, all 296 pages of it, without seeing anybody mention either of these symptoms. I'm on the latest firmware, though I just upgraded a couple of nights ago and it was doing this on the previous version as well. I tried a microprocessor reset and went through and set the receiver up again. I'm out of good ideas.
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything like this before? Or do I need to call Denon?



i had that problem when using utorrent last version. switched to another version and never happened again!

so, if it is not the case, probably another program you're running....?


hope this helps


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtsag* /forum/post/14121788
> 
> 
> I think that maybe you're expecting too much from audio CDs. Keep in mind that CDs have no LFE effects. When I listen to music on my 3808, the sub just reproduces the lower frequencies and everything sounds nice and balanced, as it should, with a good firm bass. That should be your goal, too.
> 
> 
> Your sub will rumble when you put on a movie, trust me!



You are right. I re watched Flight of the Phoenix yesterday thru my PS3 and man the effects were good. The sub was in full show.

This is one of the best receivers out there. I have tried everything Integra 8.8, yamaha 663 and this one is the best. The features offered for the price is unbeatable. The OSD overlap is so cool. I hope Denon continues to support this model for years to come.

The only problem is that I am not able to preset tuner stations. The main remote does nothing when I try to set a preset. Is this a known bug?


----------



## Plex

Can I use this (Linksys WUSB54G USB 2.0 Wireless Network Adapter)

with the 3808 to connect to the internet or must I hardwire a cat5 cable the the 3808?Other systems are using the home wireless setup now with no problems (PS3, laptop, desk top)


----------



## rommy

can someone tell me how to get the zone 2 left and right pre outs to work? i want to send a sound to a reciever in another room so that i can use a ps3. right now i'm using the main pre outs that the lfe plugs into, but that's variable, and i have to turn up the main volume control to get it to output. nothing is being sent out of the zone 2 or 3 output. again this is the l/r output. is there a setting i'm missing?


----------



## blairy

You need to setup zone2/3 in the menu, think it's under options.


----------



## blairy

Had my 3808 for some months now and loving it...the things this can do










Anyway, now looking to have a go with zone 2/3. If i want to use zone two pre-outs for audio and video, what's the maximum cable length one should go to for stereo audio and (probably more relevant to my question) composite video? At this stage quality is not of paramount importance. Young boys bedroom with small old TV and mostly doing to this coz I can










thx

blairy


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14129269
> 
> 
> You need to setup zone2/3 in the menu, think it's under options.



i know,i've been playing with that menu for days, can't get it to work.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14106043
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything like this before? Or do I need to call Denon?



Called Denon yesterday, and they've never heard of these symptoms either. Recommended a microprocessor reset (already tried, didn't help) and latest firmware (already done). No other good ideas, so recommending I bring it in for warranty service.


I'll post a followup when I get it back.


----------



## RGrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tjenkins95* /forum/post/14118015
> 
> 
> I have had the 3808CI for several months now and like it very much. I have recently been thinking about upgrading to the 5308CI because it has 2 HDMI out connections and the intelligence to switch automatically depending on the input source. I have a Pioneer PRO-150FD plasma screen and the SONY VPL-VW60 projector. Currently I manually swap the HDMI cables when I want to switch between the TV and the projector. Does anybody have an HDMI switcher connected to their 3808CI HDMI out? If so, what brand do you use and are you happy with it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tom



Why not look into a Monoprice switch. I know at one time I'm pretty sure they carried a switch that would allow one HDMI cable in, and two HDMI cables out. Worth a shot.


Rob


----------



## diverdra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14060771
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out. I no longer get the display on my tv whenever I try to adjust anything.It comes up on the AVR screen but nothing on the tv,even like the volume doesnt show any longer. I havent adjusted anything and I checked all the wires and all is fine. Been like this since yesterday. Has anyone had this problem? Anyone have a solution? thanks in advance for any help



I had same problem (i.e., no OSD on TV). I checked settings, cables, updated firmware, hard resets, etc. After two trips to service center over 4 weeks, they replaced the main board. Fixed it and no problems for 4 months.


----------



## sanwizard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Citivas* /forum/post/12317830
> 
> 
> 6 Ave is set up with a totally indepedent group of "online" sales guys on commission that have nothing to do with the stores or the general online customer service #'s. They operate out of a different location.
> 
> 
> Call: 1-877-684-2831
> 
> 
> I spoke to Scott again just now and got him right away. His extension is Scott x 8632
> 
> 
> The stores know nothing about these guys special pricing and their online site doesn'tacknowledge them either. But they do have the power topull inventory from the stores as well as their warehouse.
> 
> 
> (I haven't read the rules lately. If passing on the phone # is against the rules in the public forum let me know and Iwill edit it out of the message. I have answered about 2 dozen PM's since Friday and am happy to keep doing so.)
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Just ordered a Samsung LN52A650 and a Denon 3808CI from 6ave from kevin at:

1-877-684-2831 x 8625. Both for 3800 including NY tax and shipping. great price, great friendly service, awesome deal.


----------



## oachalon

malcomp i was having the same problems, no lfe when using cd or 2 channel but plenty during a movie. I noticed that in the menu under manual setup and then audio setup they have a 2ch direct/stereo option if you go in there and take it off of basic and go to advanced and use the settings 2 channel sounds so much better plus the lfe output is much better. Give it a try.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/14130934
> 
> 
> Why not look into a Monoprice switch. I know at one time I'm pretty sure they carried a switch that would allow one HDMI cable in, and two HDMI cables out. Worth a shot.
> 
> 
> Rob



I use a 1x4 HDMI 1.3 splitter on the output of my 3808. Those four outputs feed my four VP50pro inputs. The 1x4 HDMI splitter works very well. An excellent deal for only $150.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14132368
> 
> 
> I use a 1x4 HDMI 1.3 splitter on the output of my 3808. Those four outputs feed my four VP50pro inputs. The 1x4 HDMI splitter works very well. An excellent deal for only $150.



Just curious---> Why not run straight to VP50pro?


----------



## RedCell99

Hello;


I have the ASD 3W;


I finally have my IPOD working properly. I can listen to all of my music (160 GB IPOD version) and see all of my photos. However, I'm having a serious problem "trying" to view my videos. Infact, I cannot even get videos into my IPOD.


Can anyone suggest to me (step by step) how this is done?


Thank-you.


Red Cell.


----------



## Plex

Ordered my 3808 on friday from 6th, great price, should be here later this week. already moving things around to fit it in to the cabinet.


----------



## kweegi

Hi all,


Just got my 3808 but don't have speakers to connect to it (yet!) so I'm using my plasma's speakers in the meantime. Question regarding getting audio from my DirecTV receiver, which is connected using S-video and optical (or RCA), to my plasma, which is connected using HDMI. Though I'm able to get the video feed, so far I have not been able to get the audio out to my plasma's speakers. I've tried using other audio inputs, made sure that my HDMI audio setting is set to TV rather than AMP, and tried setting the input mode to both digital and analog. No success. My other components, a PS3 and dvd player, both connected with HDMI, work fine.


Is there something simple I'm missing? Or is it that the source must be connected using HDMI to get its audio to the monitor's speakers? I tried doing a search with no luck so any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14132368
> 
> 
> I use a 1x4 HDMI 1.3 splitter on the output of my 3808. Those four outputs feed my four VP50pro inputs. The 1x4 HDMI splitter works very well. An excellent deal for only $150.



Can you give more details about your splitter?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rommy* /forum/post/14128571
> 
> 
> can someone tell me how to get the zone 2 left and right pre outs to work? i want to send a sound to a reciever in another room so that i can use a ps3. right now i'm using the main pre outs that the lfe plugs into, but that's variable, and i have to turn up the main volume control to get it to output. nothing is being sent out of the zone 2 or 3 output. again this is the l/r output. is there a setting i'm missing?



What is the zone 2 preout connected to on your other receiver and what settings have you made in the menu?


----------



## hesaidshesaid

hey guys, needed alittle help with the 3808 and PS3. i have read through some posts and searched this thread, but i still don't think i have everything setup right, but you tell me. i am trying to get 7.1 audio (Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD). i have a 7.1 setup and have the PS3 outputing in PCM on my blu-ray discs. i have read this is the way to go vs. bitstream. i check the display button on the PS3 (select button) and my movies are being output 7.1 (test movie is Condemed-7.1 DTS-HD). i know from what i read that the 3808 might not DISPLAY (the actual words) this on its screen, but should still show the 7.1 setup on the screen. my question is, are you all refering to the speaker setup on the right or left facing the unit? i have the 3808 set to standard (Dolby PXII) and the display only shows FL and FR on the left side. I was under the assumption that it should show 7.1 ??? Please help!!!! thanks for all of your input.....


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14136123
> 
> 
> hey guys, needed alittle help with the 3808 and PS3. i have read through some posts and searched this thread, but i still don't think i have everything setup right, but you tell me. i am trying to get 7.1 audio (Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD). i have a 7.1 setup and have the PS3 outputing in PCM on my blu-ray discs. i have read this is the way to go vs. bitstream. i check the display button on the PS3 (select button) and my movies are being output 7.1 (test movie is Condemed-7.1 DTS-HD). i know from what i read that the 3808 might not DISPLAY (the actual words) this on its screen, but should still show the 7.1 setup on the screen. my question is, are you all refering to the speaker setup on the right or left facing the unit? i have the 3808 set to standard (Dolby PXII) and the display only shows FL and FR on the left side. I was under the assumption that it should show 7.1 ??? Please help!!!! thanks for all of your input.....



The 3808 should be showing 7 Speaker lights on both sides and say "Multichannel in 7.1" or something to that effect.


----------



## tjenkins95




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RGrim* /forum/post/14130934
> 
> 
> Why not look into a Monoprice switch. I know at one time I'm pretty sure they carried a switch that would allow one HDMI cable in, and two HDMI cables out. Worth a shot.
> 
> 
> Rob



I have checked the Monoprice site and can only find splitters. I am looking to connect the 3808ci HDMI OUT to a 1 x 2 HDMI switcher so I can either watch a movie on the TV or watch the movie on my big screen via my SONY projector. I have no intentions of sending the movie to both at the same time.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## hesaidshesaid

Originally Posted by hesaidshesaid

hey guys, needed alittle help with the 3808 and PS3. i have read through some posts and searched this thread, but i still don't think i have everything setup right, but you tell me. i am trying to get 7.1 audio (Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD). i have a 7.1 setup and have the PS3 outputing in PCM on my blu-ray discs. i have read this is the way to go vs. bitstream. i check the display button on the PS3 (select button) and my movies are being output 7.1 (test movie is Condemed-7.1 DTS-HD). i know from what i read that the 3808 might not DISPLAY (the actual words) this on its screen, but should still show the 7.1 setup on the screen. my question is, are you all refering to the speaker setup on the right or left facing the unit? i have the 3808 set to standard (Dolby PXII) and the display only shows FL and FR on the left side. I was under the assumption that it should show 7.1 ??? Please help!!!! thanks for all of your input.....


The 3808 should be showing 7 Speaker lights on both sides and say "Multichannel in 7.1" or something to that effect




it is not displaying either....that is what i am asking.....what do you think i am doing wrong here??? thanks....


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14138259
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by hesaidshesaid
> 
> hey guys, needed alittle help with the 3808 and PS3. i have read through some posts and searched this thread, but i still don't think i have everything setup right, but you tell me. i am trying to get 7.1 audio (Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD). i have a 7.1 setup and have the PS3 outputing in PCM on my blu-ray discs. i have read this is the way to go vs. bitstream. i check the display button on the PS3 (select button) and my movies are being output 7.1 (test movie is Condemed-7.1 DTS-HD). i know from what i read that the 3808 might not DISPLAY (the actual words) this on its screen, but should still show the 7.1 setup on the screen. my question is, are you all refering to the speaker setup on the right or left facing the unit? i have the 3808 set to standard (Dolby PXII) and the display only shows FL and FR on the left side. I was under the assumption that it should show 7.1 ??? Please help!!!! thanks for all of your input.....
> 
> 
> The 3808 should be showing 7 Speaker lights on both sides and say "Multichannel in 7.1" or something to that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not displaying either....that is what i am asking.....what do you think i am doing wrong here??? thanks....



Did you turn your surround backs on? I think you have to go into the menu---> parameters, audio, surr. parameters or something like that and turn on the surround backs. Here is a link to a guy that just set up his 7.1 system: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post14089803 


Post #2487


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14135649
> 
> 
> What is the zone 2 preout connected to on your other receiver and what settings have you made in the menu?



i have it connected to cd in on an older reciever(pro logic). it works with the pre out section where the sub is connected, but it's variable. i have to turn up the main volume. i get nothing when i connect to zone 2 or 3 pre outs which are left and right only. as far as settings, iv'e tried everything there is, as far as setting zones 2 and 3. when i switch zones i get nothing.


----------



## imarkup

I would like to have my DVD player and PS3 set to apply Dolby Prologic IIx Cinema for all 5.1 sources.


I also want to have my SACD player input apply Dolby Prologic IIx Music to 5.1 and 2 channel sources.


I can do this manually each time I change sources, but how do I set the 3808 to "remember" the DPL IIx mode based on the input? Right now it seems to apply the last DPL IIx mode selected (via Parameters->Audio->Surround->SB) to all inputs on the receiver. Is it simply remembering this mode for all HDMI 5.1 sources regardless of what input?


Is there a better way to do this?


Thanks!


----------



## BAMAVADER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14134544
> 
> 
> Ordered my 3808 on friday from 6th, great price, should be here later this week.



Would you please PM me the price you got at 6th avenue?


I would appreciate it very much.


Sincerely.


----------



## kgveteran

Why doesn't the GUI work with my OPPO DVD 971 (set to 720p).It works with my DVR (set to 720p).


Its gotta be something simple.....right....







Help!!!!!


----------



## slybacon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gussboy* /forum/post/14115696
> 
> 
> I have a just ordered a Pioneer Kuro 6020 plasma (still waiting on arrival) and have a PS3 and Nintendo Wii. I am thinking about getting a Denon 3808 receiver but I am wondering about how video resolutions and scaling will work with this setup.
> 
> 
> I have read that it is recommended to turn off the hdmi video scaling options on the 3808. So what happens when for example I play a PS3 game that is 720p only. Will my plasma receive the 720p signal and upconvert it to 1080p?
> 
> I am just trying to get a clear picture of the connectivity required for this setup and how video scaling will work with it. If I understand correctly I do not want the 3808 doing any scaling in this scenario but rather have my plasma do the scaling, right?



I would say leave it to the kuro to do the scaling







- my pio plasma is pre-kuro (it's a 5070) but it does a fine job on scaling (and deinterlacing 1080i too); I leave the 3808's scaling off


the only thing that bugs me is the fact that this TV doesn't accept 1080p/60... which means for games/XMB the PS3 sends 1080i or 720p, whereas movies go through at 1080p/24 (which the pio screen does support)


----------



## fergraz

A new review of the Denon AVR-3808CI is on the July issue of the Home Theater magazzine.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fergraz* /forum/post/14139232
> 
> 
> A new review of the Denon AVR-3808CI is on the July issue of the Home Theater magazzine.



Is there an online version or do I have to go read it at the newstands?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14139284
> 
> 
> Is there an online version or do I have to go read it at the newstands?



Go HERE and subscribe to the digital version.


You have to pay for it, but at least you do not leave your home.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slybacon* /forum/post/14138836
> 
> 
> I would say leave it to the kuro to do the scaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - my pio plasma is pre-kuro (it's a 5070) but it does a fine job on scaling (and deinterlacing 1080i too); I leave the 3808's scaling off



Slybacon,


I have some of the same equipment as you (Denon 3808 & Pioneer 5070). What cable box do you use and do you have it connected via HDMI to the Denon?

The reason I ask, is that sometimes I have what I think is an HDMI handshaking issue between (Verizon) Motorola HD-DVR to Denon 3808 to Pio 5070. It doesn't do this all the time, but sometimes it will have picture, then sound, then no picture, then no sound, then I see the input flash on the Pio, then get sound, then picture, then no pic, then no sound and so on, and so on... sometimes this will cycle 5 or more times...


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/14141714
> 
> 
> Slybacon,
> 
> 
> I have some of the same equipment as you (Denon 3808 & Pioneer 5070). What cable box do you use and do you have it connected via HDMI to the Denon?
> 
> The reason I ask, is that sometimes I have what I think is an HDMI handshaking issue between (Verizon) Motorola HD-DVR to Denon 3808 to Pio 5070. It doesn't do this all the time, but sometimes it will have picture, then sound, then no picture, then no sound, then I see the input flash on the Pio, then get sound, then picture, then no pic, then no sound and so on, and so on... sometimes this will cycle 5 or more times...



Robert from **************** post:


"Other than with BD and HD DVD players I would never use HDMI. Cable, Verizon and Satellite is best when connected via component video connections.


-Robert"


Others have also suggested connecting direct to tv and bypass the avr. Just some things I've read, I don't have my equipment yet.


----------



## rjcarr

So I spend about an hour yesterday creating a post explaining my experience with my new 3808. Walked through some of the issues I had and how I overcame them. Also gave some impressions.


Entire post deleted.


I never talked about price. I thought it was an excellent post that could help some people. I can see it being moved possibly, but I couldn't find it with a search.


Anyone care to explain why my post was deleted? Maybe the moderator can chime in?


Thanks.


----------



## jesyjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcarr* /forum/post/14142115
> 
> 
> So I spend about an hour yesterday creating a post explaining my experience with my new 3808. Walked through some of the issues I had and how I overcame them. Also gave some impressions.
> 
> 
> Entire post deleted.
> 
> 
> I never talked about price. I thought it was an excellent post that could help some people. I can see it being moved possibly, but I couldn't find it with a search.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to explain why my post was deleted? Maybe the moderator can chime in?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I believe your post is found in this thread.. it's easy to get confused with so many threads: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...801887&page=83


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rommy* /forum/post/14138365
> 
> 
> i have it connected to cd in on an older reciever(pro logic). it works with the pre out section where the sub is connected, but it's variable. i have to turn up the main volume. i get nothing when i connect to zone 2 or 3 pre outs which are left and right only. as far as settings, iv'e tried everything there is, as far as setting zones 2 and 3. when i switch zones i get nothing.



I don't think it will work connected to a line level input like cd. It needs to go to a prein. If you have that type of input on your second receiver, the connection should work there. I assume you have turned on the zone 2 output by using the zone2/3 rec out button on the main unit.


----------



## rjcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesyjames* /forum/post/14142487
> 
> 
> I believe your post is found in this thread.. it's easy to get confused with so many threads: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...801887&page=83



How the heck did it get over there? lol. Thanks! Searching didn't show it earlier. Maybe it wasn't indexed yet? Seeing as it belongs over here, any idea how I move it here? Just repost it?


Thanks for finding it! I appreciate it.


----------



## rjcarr

I just got my 3808 Friday and have spent most of the weekend messing around with it. Since a lot of people read this thread to try to figure out if they should buy it or not, I thought I'd share my experience, and impressions.


I previously had a Yamaha 5.1 receiver (6-7 years old) and never really felt like it performed up to my expectations. So when I went shopping for a new receiver, I read a lot and determined that the Denon 3808CI was right for me. It has 4 HDMI ports, and the Internet Radio was nice. I also didn't want to buy another one for a while, so I bought a little more than I needed.


After opening the box, the first thing I did was update the firmware for the unit. It didn't work the first time, staying stuck on "Please Wait..." forever, but I restarted it and it worked fine the second time. Took about an hour. Really not that difficult, but you need to pay attention to the serial number you have, as it impacts the update procedure a bit.


Wiring up the receiver wasn't too much trouble, considering all my devices are HDMI. I did make a mistake at first by connecting my Directv DVR to the DVR port on the back of the receiver. The problem is that the button on the remote for DVR is also the VCR, so it acts as a toggle. Click it once, it goes to VCR mode. Click again, it goes to DVR. I kept losing the video after a few minutes. I moved it to the TV/Cable port to solve the problem. Pretty easy so far.


Unfortunately, this was right about when I started feeling pretty lost with this unit. As most already know, the manual is not very helpful. Think of the manual as more of a reference as to where options are at, and include some technical details. But it won't help you figure out what is wrong, or HOW you should set up your system. In reality, this is not too unexpected IMO. This is a higher end receiver. There is an assumption that you are a bit more sophisticated than the average Joe. However, I do think Denon can do a much better job on documentation. But figuring everything out the hard way is almost a right of passage with this thing. By the time you are done, you will know this stuff pretty well. If they made it too easy you wouldn't have the same level of understanding. JMHO.


Thankfully, you'll have this site as a great reference to help you out. The amount of knowledge by members of this site never ceases to amaze me. There are some really bright people that always seem ready to help you. Just ask.


Alright, after firing everything up (including the DVD, Directv, PS3) I decided to look around at the menus. This Denon has a ****load of features. This is why new users have problems. If you are not familiar with a lot of this AV stuff, it is going to take some time. You cannot expect to figure the entire system out in a few hours, or a few days. It is a process. The good news is that it gets easier. It took me about a day to get my system working well, and maybe you can use some of the details from this post to shorten your time.


One really cool thing about this system is the Audyssey setup wizard. Plug the supplied microphone into the front panel and up pops an on-screen wizard. The idea is to let the system figure out the best levels so you get great sound. A couple of issues here. First, since I have a 7.1 system, I needed to configure it first, as the system showed 5.1 by default. But before I could change the system to 7.1 I had to go into Amp Assign. I didn't realize this until after I did it once. I guess I figured it would detect it, but I was wrong. I picked 7.1, and then I was able to change the Configure option on the first screen to 7.1. Then it is just a matter of putting the mic in the right place. I would recommend that you put the mic in at least 6 positions, even in spots you are less inclined to sit at. Evidently it gives the system more data to optimize with. I must say that after I was done it sounded pretty damn good.


One of the first troubles I had was figuring out the surround modes. A lot of options here. After messing around a lot, I did the following. I started with Directv. I went to a channel that was broadcast in DD. I set the surround mode to "Standard". I think this tells the receiver to use the decoding format that is sent. You don't want Wide Screen, which I did first. It really doesn't let the receiver shine, as it is simulated surround (I think). Once I did this, the receiver showed Dolby Digital on the front panel. I thought...wow this was easy! Then I noticed my back surrounds didn't work.


It took a while, but I found the option to turn them on. You need to go to the Parameter option, and select Audio. Then there is an option called Surround Parameters. The key thing to change is SB CH Out. I set mine to PLIIx Cinema. This tells the system what to use on the back surrounds. Boy what a difference. I also set the mode to Cinema and turned on Cinema EQ.


Then I went to a non DD channel. Standard isn't available because it isn't getting more than stereo (2 channel). In this case I selected Dolby PLIIx. Then I went to the same SB CH Out and set it to On.


For my PS3, I set the BD/DVD to Linear PCM for both options. Then I went into the surround modes, made sure it was Standard (it was) and then went to Parameters and set the SB CH Out. It was already on DSCRT on. Then I put in a BD that had DD 5.1. I selected 5.1 on the BD menu and fired it up. Then I looked at the receiver menu. It was set to Standard so I went to the Parameters for Audio. SB CH Out was off. Set it to PLIIx Cinema and that was that. One thing I had an issue with was the audio outputs on the PS3. I had a bunch of 7.1 checkboxes on the audio setup on the PS3 and for some reason this caused the back surrounds to output nothing. Did a search here and found the solution. Basically I needed to uncheck the 7.1 options. It worked, but I need to do more research on this issue. It could be a problem if I try to play real 7.1 sources.


Then I tackled my DVD player. Basically the same thing. I made sure I tried to play as many different formats as possible.


The things I did I believe made this as painless a process as possible. Keep in mind that based on your specific setup you may need to tweak things differently. For me these were the trouble areas. The next thing I am going to focus on are the remotes. My opinion at this point is the remote is going to be too difficult for the wife and kids. I have an older Pronto, but it may be time to upgrade.


So what is my impression of this receiver? I really like it. I watched Live Free or Die Hard on Blu-Ray and holy smokes this thing is incredible. This is theater sound. I also watched The Orphanage. I cannot imagine sound being better than this. Really made a huge difference. The sound coming out of the Denon is clean and ultra clear. I cannot recommend this receiver strongly enough. If you stick with it, you will be very impressed. Just keep in mind that if it doesn't sound too good, something isn't configured right. This baby takes some time, but I think you will find it is well worth the effort. And there are lots of really talented people here to help you figure it all out.


I hope some of you find this post useful. Also, if you see that I've done something wrong don't worry about hurting my feelings! Speak up. I am no expert.


----------



## fergraz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14139284
> 
> 
> Is there an online version or do I have to go read it at the newstands?



Home Theater Digital Version
https://store.primediamags.com/subsc...al/9579/I6MBHT


----------



## rjcarr

FYI, I deleted the other post.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcarr* /forum/post/14142913
> 
> 
> Wiring up the receiver wasn't too much trouble, considering all my devices are HDMI. I did make a mistake at first by connecting my Directv DVR to the DVR port on the back of the receiver. The problem is that the button on the remote for DVR is also the VCR, so it acts as a toggle. Click it once, it goes to VCR mode. Click again, it goes to DVR. I kept losing the video after a few minutes. I moved it to the TV/Cable port to solve the problem. Pretty easy so far.



If I am running the DVR and my Pioneer 9G kuro through my 3808CI with HDMI, am I going to have this VCR toggle issue?


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14142687
> 
> 
> I don't think it will work connected to a line level input like cd. It needs to go to a prein. If you have that type of input on your second receiver, the connection should work there. I assume you have turned on the zone 2 output by using the zone2/3 rec out button on the main unit.



got it! i was going to zone 2 using the second remote, becouse the main remote drives me nuts. didn't think it made a difference. thanks!


----------



## rommy

hey gatorman i have another problem...zone 2 L/R out will only output if the signal is two channels. i'm trying to play call of duty (7 ch.) i get no output. is there a way to downmix to 2 ch? or do i have to stay with the 7 ch pre out?


----------



## rjcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14143073
> 
> 
> If I am running the DVR and my Pioneer 9G kuro through my 3808CI with HDMI, am I going to have this VCR toggle issue?



Not sure, but this is how it works. I plugged my Directv HDMI cable into DVR/VCR to start. On the remote I had to press the button twice to select it. It you plug the HDMI cable into TV/CBL there isn't a toggle on that input.


Not sure if this answers your question.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rommy* /forum/post/14143730
> 
> 
> hey gatorman i have another problem...zone 2 L/R out will only output if the signal is two channels. i'm trying to play call of duty (7 ch.) i get no output. is there a way to downmix to 2 ch? or do i have to stay with the 7 ch pre out?



What's the output device and how is that connected to the 3808? The receiver is not going to let you take an HDMI signal and downconvert it to analog 2 channel out. You can make a second audio connection from the device to the 3808 and then have that signal sent to zone 2.


----------



## Cobra5wood

How are "unauthorized" e-tailors able to offer a continual supply of products such as the Denon 3808? Many will mislead you into believing that you will get a valid Denon warranty with the product. Any theories or first hand knowledge would be enlightening.


----------



## hesaidshesaid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14138327
> 
> 
> Did you turn your surround backs on? I think you have to go into the menu---> parameters, audio, surr. parameters or something like that and turn on the surround backs. Here is a link to a guy that just set up his 7.1 system: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post14089803
> 
> 
> Post #2487




yes, i have my 2 back channels on. when playing The Condemned, i have the option of 5.1 DD EX or 7.1 DTS HD. I can output bitstream on the PS3 and the 3808 reads its (and displays) it correctly (when the 5.1 DD EX is chosen in the BD menu). WHen i change the output to LPCM on the PS3 and 7.1 in the BD menu, i only get 2 channel lights (FR and FL). i am not understanding what i am doing wrong. i do appreciate the help and links so far, but i still need assistance. thanks......


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcarr* /forum/post/14144095
> 
> 
> Not sure, but this is how it works. I plugged my Directv HDMI cable into DVR/VCR to start. On the remote I had to press the button twice to select it. It you plug the HDMI cable into TV/CBL there isn't a toggle on that input.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this answers your question.



Thanks, But won't my Pioneer plasma's hdmi cable be plugged into the tv/cbl slot?


----------



## blairy

You need to change settings within PS3. Bitstream will work fine for lowrez DD and DTS, you cannot bitstream hirez or uncompressed sound. FOr LPCM, DTS MA and DD+ and DDTrue you need to output as Linear PCM via HDMI. Setting for BD/DVD audio and also under Sound Settings. Denon will then display multi channel input on panel and PS3 will be doing the encoding.


blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14144873
> 
> 
> Thanks, But won't my Pioneer plasma's hdmi cable be plugged into the tv/cbl slot?



The TV/CBL HDMI slot is an input slot. Your panel needs to be connected to the HDMI output on the back of the denon and an HDMI input on your panel.


----------



## catman2

nice post ! maybe we should start a thread for denon 3808 and ps3 users !


Rommy, I am playing Call of duty on PS3 also, I switched my PS3 to stereo out to get stereo sound (even if it goes direct, so it's not really a denon issue), with surround movies my second tv only gets the FL and FR channel and not the dialog if i don't switch.


----------



## mark956101957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/14144479
> 
> 
> How are "unauthorized" e-tailors able to offer a continual supply of products such as the Denon 3808? Many will mislead you into believing that you will get a valid Denon warranty with the product. Any theories or first hand knowledge would be enlightening.



Don't buy from non authorized dealers. If you go to Denons homepage they have a list of Authorized etailers that are authorized to sell there products.


----------



## rjcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14144873
> 
> 
> Thanks, But won't my Pioneer plasma's hdmi cable be plugged into the tv/cbl slot?



No, there is a Monitor Out port for that.


----------



## rjcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14144682
> 
> 
> yes, i have my 2 back channels on. when playing The Condemned, i have the option of 5.1 DD EX or 7.1 DTS HD. I can output bitstream on the PS3 and the 3808 reads its (and displays) it correctly (when the 5.1 DD EX is chosen in the BD menu). WHen i change the output to LPCM on the PS3 and 7.1 in the BD menu, i only get 2 channel lights (FR and FL). i am not understanding what i am doing wrong. i do appreciate the help and links so far, but i still need assistance. thanks......



I think I ran across something about this being a bug, and that you need to uncheck the 7.1. options on the PS3 for LPCM. Do a search on this as it is here somewhere.


----------



## rjcarr

BTW guys, what is a good Subwoofer for this 3808? Now I have a 60w Infinity that is probably 5-6 years old. Any recommendations for size, power, brand?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14142019
> 
> 
> Robert from **************** post:
> 
> 
> "Other than with BD and HD DVD players I would never use HDMI. Cable, Verizon and Satellite is best when connected via component video connections.
> 
> 
> -Robert"
> 
> 
> Others have also suggested connecting direct to tv and bypass the avr. Just some things I've read, I don't have my equipment yet.



Can some others comment on this? I have DishNetwork connected to my projector via HDMI through the 3808ci and it seems to be just fine. Why would I want to run component cable over this setup? I actually do have the component cables to get there from previous AVR that didn't have HDMI but I "upgraded" when I got the new AVR.


Is there any valid reason to go back to component straight to the projector with optical sound over a single HDMI through the Denon to the projector?


Is this subjective or is there any real evidence for either case?


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcarr* /forum/post/14142913
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 Friday and have spent most of the weekend messing around with it. Since a lot of people read this thread to try to figure out if they should buy it or not, I thought I'd share my experience, and impressions.
> 
> 
> I previously had a Yamaha 5.1 receiver (6-7 years old) and never really felt like it performed up to my expectations. So when I went shopping for a new receiver, I read a lot and determined that the Denon 3808CI was right for me. It has 4 HDMI ports, and the Internet Radio was nice. I also didn't want to buy another one for a while, so I bought a little more than I needed.
> 
> 
> After opening the box, the first thing I did was update the firmware for the unit. It didn't work the first time, staying stuck on "Please Wait..." forever, but I restarted it and it worked fine the second time. Took about an hour. Really not that difficult, but you need to pay attention to the serial number you have, as it impacts the update procedure a bit.
> 
> 
> Wiring up the receiver wasn't too much trouble, considering all my devices are HDMI. I did make a mistake at first by connecting my Directv DVR to the DVR port on the back of the receiver. The problem is that the button on the remote for DVR is also the VCR, so it acts as a toggle. Click it once, it goes to VCR mode. Click again, it goes to DVR. I kept losing the video after a few minutes. I moved it to the TV/Cable port to solve the problem. Pretty easy so far.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this was right about when I started feeling pretty lost with this unit. As most already know, the manual is not very helpful. Think of the manual as more of a reference as to where options are at, and include some technical details. But it won't help you figure out what is wrong, or HOW you should set up your system. In reality, this is not too unexpected IMO. This is a higher end receiver. There is an assumption that you are a bit more sophisticated than the average Joe. However, I do think Denon can do a much better job on documentation. But figuring everything out the hard way is almost a right of passage with this thing. By the time you are done, you will know this stuff pretty well. If they made it too easy you wouldn't have the same level of understanding. JMHO.
> 
> 
> Thankfully, you'll have this site as a great reference to help you out. The amount of knowledge by members of this site never ceases to amaze me. There are some really bright people that always seem ready to help you. Just ask.
> 
> 
> Alright, after firing everything up (including the DVD, Directv, PS3) I decided to look around at the menus. This Denon has a ****load of features. This is why new users have problems. If you are not familiar with a lot of this AV stuff, it is going to take some time. You cannot expect to figure the entire system out in a few hours, or a few days. It is a process. The good news is that it gets easier. It took me about a day to get my system working well, and maybe you can use some of the details from this post to shorten your time.
> 
> 
> One really cool thing about this system is the Audyssey setup wizard. Plug the supplied microphone into the front panel and up pops an on-screen wizard. The idea is to let the system figure out the best levels so you get great sound. A couple of issues here. First, since I have a 7.1 system, I needed to configure it first, as the system showed 5.1 by default. But before I could change the system to 7.1 I had to go into Amp Assign. I didn't realize this until after I did it once. I guess I figured it would detect it, but I was wrong. I picked 7.1, and then I was able to change the Configure option on the first screen to 7.1. Then it is just a matter of putting the mic in the right place. I would recommend that you put the mic in at least 6 positions, even in spots you are less inclined to sit at. Evidently it gives the system more data to optimize with. I must say that after I was done it sounded pretty damn good.
> 
> 
> One of the first troubles I had was figuring out the surround modes. A lot of options here. After messing around a lot, I did the following. I started with Directv. I went to a channel that was broadcast in DD. I set the surround mode to "Standard". I think this tells the receiver to use the decoding format that is sent. You don't want Wide Screen, which I did first. It really doesn't let the receiver shine, as it is simulated surround (I think). Once I did this, the receiver showed Dolby Digital on the front panel. I thought...wow this was easy! Then I noticed my back surrounds didn't work.
> 
> 
> It took a while, but I found the option to turn them on. You need to go to the Parameter option, and select Audio. Then there is an option called Surround Parameters. The key thing to change is SB CH Out. I set mine to PLIIx Cinema. This tells the system what to use on the back surrounds. Boy what a difference. I also set the mode to Cinema and turned on Cinema EQ.
> 
> 
> Then I went to a non DD channel. Standard isn't available because it isn't getting more than stereo (2 channel). In this case I selected Dolby PLIIx. Then I went to the same SB CH Out and set it to On.
> 
> 
> For my PS3, I set the BD/DVD to Linear PCM for both options. Then I went into the surround modes, made sure it was Standard (it was) and then went to Parameters and set the SB CH Out. It was already on DSCRT on. Then I put in a BD that had DD 5.1. I selected 5.1 on the BD menu and fired it up. Then I looked at the receiver menu. It was set to Standard so I went to the Parameters for Audio. SB CH Out was off. Set it to PLIIx Cinema and that was that. One thing I had an issue with was the audio outputs on the PS3. I had a bunch of 7.1 checkboxes on the audio setup on the PS3 and for some reason this caused the back surrounds to output nothing. Did a search here and found the solution. Basically I needed to uncheck the 7.1 options. It worked, but I need to do more research on this issue. It could be a problem if I try to play real 7.1 sources.
> 
> 
> Then I tackled my DVD player. Basically the same thing. I made sure I tried to play as many different formats as possible.
> 
> 
> The things I did I believe made this as painless a process as possible. Keep in mind that based on your specific setup you may need to tweak things differently. For me these were the trouble areas. The next thing I am going to focus on are the remotes. My opinion at this point is the remote is going to be too difficult for the wife and kids. I have an older Pronto, but it may be time to upgrade.
> 
> 
> So what is my impression of this receiver? I really like it. I watched Live Free or Die Hard on Blu-Ray and holy smokes this thing is incredible. This is theater sound. I also watched The Orphanage. I cannot imagine sound being better than this. Really made a huge difference. The sound coming out of the Denon is clean and ultra clear. I cannot recommend this receiver strongly enough. If you stick with it, you will be very impressed. Just keep in mind that if it doesn't sound too good, something isn't configured right. This baby takes some time, but I think you will find it is well worth the effort. And there are lots of really talented people here to help you figure it all out.
> 
> 
> I hope some of you find this post useful. Also, if you see that I've done something wrong don't worry about hurting my feelings! Speak up. I am no expert.



Thanks for the tips mine will be here Thursday. plan to print this and a few others to use as a guide. My setup should be a breeze since I'm just hooking up a PS3 and TV optical out to the 3808, i don't have a STB since I have a Cable Card. But i have screwed up easier things, we'll just have to see.


Thanks for the review, can you tell me what speakers and sub your using. Also did you notice a difference in sub output after running Audyssey?


----------



## Snausy

One other thing I wanted opinions on. I have moved and while my previous HT room had good dimensions for 7.1 my new room seems more suited for 5.1 with bi-wired fronts and surround on the rear walls because of a garage door on one side of the room.


In retrospect I'm not sure if I really noticed the difference when I set up the 7.1 with PLIIx. Is it really that much more immersive or is it just a bit more than 5.1?


I'm thinking of just setting up the 5.1 and putting the surrounds on the back wall(fire up at ceiling and to the sides so they are indirect) and use the other surrounds for the second TV/Denon AVR. Currently the second AVR only has stereo setup.


What would you guys do? Is 7.1 that important to you or is 5.1 almost as good especially considering that I could then bi-wire the fronts and then have surrounds in the living-room?


I just want some opinions...I've had both and really didn't notice that much of a difference from 5.1 to 7.1. Maybe that's just my bad memory though, it's been about a month. I wish I had compared the two before.


The new room dimensions are 25' X 19' with the projection screen on the long wall. The problem with 7.1 there is one of the side walls is a garage door making the side speaker placement in 7.1 difficult. Would 5.1 with surrounds on the back wall be good enough or would you guys set up 7.1 and find a way to mount the sides?


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## rjcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14145673
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips mine will be here Thursday. plan to print this and a few others to use as a guide. My setup should be a breeze since I'm just hooking up a PS3 and TV optical out to the 3808, i don't have a STB since I have a Cable Card. But i have screwed up easier things, we'll just have to see.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review, can you tell me what speakers and sub your using. Also did you notice a difference in sub output after running Audyssey?



Glad to hear you found my post helpful. Yeah I am pretty good at screwing up the easy stuff too. But you will dig this receiver. Unbelievable sound.


I have Infinity speakers. I bought them 5-6 years ago. Nothing fancy. I have a 60w Infinity Sub (I need a bigger one!). Pretty much everything is Infinity. Mine are Entra Two, Beta 2 and Reference. The Beta 2 I got not too long ago. I also have an Infinity center speaker. They actually sound really good to me, but eventually I want to upgrade them. But for now I may just get a new Sub. Looking at Epik Knights but hoping for some tips here. But even with my 60w the bass sounds great in movies.


I think the next speakers I get are going to be financially painful if you know what I mean. Going to get something to make this Denon shine. Maybe another rebate check coming? lol


This is where the last one went.


Good luck. If you get stuck on something let me know.


----------



## hesaidshesaid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14145397
> 
> 
> You need to change settings within PS3. Bitstream will work fine for lowrez DD and DTS, you cannot bitstream hirez or uncompressed sound. FOr LPCM, DTS MA and DD+ and DDTrue you need to output as Linear PCM via HDMI. Setting for BD/DVD audio and also under Sound Settings. Denon will then display multi channel input on panel and PS3 will be doing the encoding.
> 
> 
> blairy



blairy, i have changed from bitstream to LPCM in the PS3 setting, and still nothing. it DOES NOT display multi channel input on the panel, only FL and FR lights come on, and it still reads Dolby PXII cinema. i can't figure out what is wrong unless my unit is defective. i have the PS3 hooked up via HDMI. thanks for any other ideas.....


----------



## mark956101957

I have had similiar problems in the past with my PS3 until I went into the PS3's menu and checked all the correct boxes. Chances are great you are missing something in the PS3.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcarr* /forum/post/14146015
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you found my post helpful. Yeah I am pretty good at screwing up the easy stuff too. But you will dig this receiver. Unbelievable sound.
> 
> 
> I have Infinity speakers. I bought them 5-6 years ago. Nothing fancy. I have a 60w Infinity Sub (I need a bigger one!). Pretty much everything is Infinity. Mine are Entra Two, Beta 2 and Reference. The Beta 2 I got not too long ago. I also have an Infinity center speaker. They actually sound really good to me, but eventually I want to upgrade them. But for now I may just get a new Sub. Looking at Epik Knights but hoping for some tips here. But even with my 60w the bass sounds great in movies.
> 
> 
> I think the next speakers I get are going to be financially painful if you know what I mean. Going to get something to make this Denon shine. Maybe another rebate check coming? lol
> 
> 
> This is where the last one went.
> 
> 
> Good luck. If you get stuck on something let me know.



Thanks again, and i will get back to you if i get stuck. Have you looked at the MWF-15 a friends just got his and he said he almost **** himself when that bass kicked in, I think they are going for ~$650, not sure what the knights go for. Keep posting as you learn more please.


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14146166
> 
> 
> blairy, i have changed from bitstream to LPCM in the PS3 setting, and still nothing. it DOES NOT display multi channel input on the panel, only FL and FR lights come on, and it still reads Dolby PXII cinema. i can't figure out what is wrong unless my unit is defective. i have the PS3 hooked up via HDMI. thanks for any other ideas.....



Is your "Surround Mode" in the 3808 set to standard?


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14144299
> 
> 
> What's the output device and how is that connected to the 3808? The receiver is not going to let you take an HDMI signal and downconvert it to analog 2 channel out. You can make a second audio connection from the device to the 3808 and then have that signal sent to zone 2.



that's what i was thinking. it's a playstation 3. i have an optical, and hdmi connection to 3808. i can set the ps3 to output optical. if not there's a av cable included. i'm sure that will work.


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14145549
> 
> 
> nice post ! maybe we should start a thread for denon 3808 and ps3 users !
> 
> 
> Rommy, I am playing Call of duty on PS3 also, I switched my PS3 to stereo out to get stereo sound (even if it goes direct, so it's not really a denon issue), with surround movies my second tv only gets the FL and FR channel and not the dialog if i don't switch.



what type of cable are you using to connect to 3808 from the ps3?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14146166
> 
> 
> blairy, i have changed from bitstream to LPCM in the PS3 setting, and still nothing. it DOES NOT display multi channel input on the panel, only FL and FR lights come on, and it still reads Dolby PXII cinema. i can't figure out what is wrong unless my unit is defective. i have the PS3 hooked up via HDMI. thanks for any other ideas.....



There's two settings you need to check.


Under BD/DVD you need to select PCM (not bitstream) which you seem to have done.


There is also sound settings. Mine is set to HDMI and then auto which then gives the longest list of sound formats I've seen, bulk of them being LPCM.


If you've got that right try switching the receiver via the menu between standard and direct.


Hope that helps

blairy


----------



## qwickdraw4

Picked this unit up from BB last night.

Made preliminary setups with my BR player, Comcast and CD.

performed the audio setup although when it was on RF speaker a loud jet flew by low and slow and I am sure it affected the results. I will do the calibration again. I was surprised that after I did the calibration I found I had to go into the menu and turn on Audyssey. This was late in the evening and I didnt want to do another test by that time. My question is after I did the calibration I played an audio DVD. It sounded great but was I not hearing the calibrated mode unless I had Audyssey turned on?

Tonight I hope to get the network connection setup and program my Harmony remote for the new 3808.


----------



## rommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14144299
> 
> 
> What's the output device and how is that connected to the 3808? The receiver is not going to let you take an HDMI signal and downconvert it to analog 2 channel out. You can make a second audio connection from the device to the 3808 and then have that signal sent to zone 2.



i got it this morning. hooked up the av output to the ps3, straight to my old reciever, changed the output setting on ps


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14148426
> 
> 
> Picked this unit up from BB last night.
> 
> Made preliminary setups with my BR player, Comcast and CD.
> 
> performed the audio setup although when it was on RF speaker a loud jet flew by low and slow and I am sure it affected the results. I will do the calibration again. I was surprised that after I did the calibration I found I had to go into the menu and turn on Audyssey. This was late in the evening and I didnt want to do another test by that time. My question is after I did the calibration I played an audio DVD. It sounded great but was I not hearing the calibrated mode unless I had Audyssey turned on?
> 
> Tonight I hope to get the network connection setup and program my Harmony remote for the new 3808.



Audyssey should have been on by Default.

Your "Room EQ" was actually set to off?

Resetting up my Harmony One took a lot less time that I thought it would. I had the Denon plugged in all my activities within minutes.


----------



## mangoldm

Will the 3808 support feeding signals to two separate TVs? I'll have the 3808 in a media closet, and I'd like to connect two DVRs to it, then have the great room TV and the media room projection screen utilize either DVR.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14148666
> 
> 
> Audyssey should have been on by Default.
> 
> Your "Room EQ" was actually set to off?
> 
> Resetting up my Harmony One took a lot less time that I thought it would. I had the Denon plugged in all my activities within minutes.



My Room EQ was set to off by default also.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14149254
> 
> 
> My Room EQ was set to off by default also.



Glad to hear that. I was starting to 2nd guess myself.

I also will try a firmware upgrade if I get my network working tonight.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14148666
> 
> 
> Audyssey should have been on by Default.
> 
> Your "Room EQ" was actually set to off?
> 
> Resetting up my Harmony One took a lot less time that I thought it would. I had the Denon plugged in all my activities within minutes.




I just checked the manual. "off" is the default for room EQ


----------



## viperdk

I'm having a strange issue with my Denon 3808CI receiver. I'm outputting anamorphic widescreen movies from my Panasonic DVD player via HDMI at 480i resolution. I have the Denon 3808CI receiver set to upscale it to 720P with the aspect in the HDMI settings set to "Normal." The end result that I get is a squished 720P image that has black pillar boxes added to the sides. It will fill the screen horizontally (not squishing it) if I change the Denon Aspect setting to "Full," but then that just stretches the already compressed image so that distortion occurs. When I have the DVD player output as 720P so the Denon just passes through, the DVD player properly scales it to fill the screen horizontally. I have encountered this while outputting DVD's via 480i/p from a Panasonic, Sony, and PS3 player. The DVD's I'm testing are Gladiator and Transporter 2, both of which are Anamorphic Widescreen. Any ideas?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14138259
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by hesaidshesaid
> 
> hey guys, needed alittle help with the 3808 and PS3. i have read through some posts and searched this thread, but i still don't think i have everything setup right, but you tell me. i am trying to get 7.1 audio (Dolby TrueHD, and DTS-HD). i have a 7.1 setup and have the PS3 outputing in PCM on my blu-ray discs. i have read this is the way to go vs. bitstream. i check the display button on the PS3 (select button) and my movies are being output 7.1 (test movie is Condemed-7.1 DTS-HD). i know from what i read that the 3808 might not DISPLAY (the actual words) this on its screen, but should still show the 7.1 setup on the screen. my question is, are you all refering to the speaker setup on the right or left facing the unit? i have the 3808 set to standard (Dolby PXII) and the display only shows FL and FR on the left side. I was under the assumption that it should show 7.1 ??? Please help!!!! thanks for all of your input.....
> 
> 
> The 3808 should be showing 7 Speaker lights on both sides and say "Multichannel in 7.1" or something to that effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not displaying either....that is what i am asking.....what do you think i am doing wrong here??? thanks....



You said your test movie is DTS-HD MA. Have you tried any tests with DD TrueHD?


The PS3 requires a firmware update to decode DTS-HD MA. Do you have that update (2.30, I believe)?


----------



## rjcarr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14146749
> 
> 
> Thanks again, and i will get back to you if i get stuck. Have you looked at the MWF-15 a friends just got his and he said he almost **** himself when that bass kicked in, I think they are going for ~$650, not sure what the knights go for. Keep posting as you learn more please.



I just started my sub research, but I may just leave it as is for now. I watched Live Free or Die Hard and it was amazing. The sound is so good right now (to my ears) that I think I'll wait until it gets a little old and then go for the sub. But I will definitely check out the MWF-15.


I figured out how to program the main remote. Took a few tries but now I have a button to turn on the receiver, TV, switch to TV/Cab mode, and then operate the Directv box. Almost wife proof! I have another button to turn everything off. Not bad, but it isn't as good as my old Pronto. It would be nice to disable the other zones, since this screws them up every time. Digging.


FYI, the second remote cannot operate any other devices besides the receiver, which makes it pretty useless for me (I only have one zone).


One more thing. Be careful about heat. When I first hooked mine up I put it in a somewhat restrictive environment. It got pretty warm. Had to redo my setup to give the thing a lot more air. It will get pretty hot unless you have space around it. I had like 1-2 inches on the top, which was no where near enough. Now I have 6-8 inches on all sides and it runs fine.


BTW, when I was messing around with Directv I wasn't getting Dolby Digital on some stations that showed DD on the banner. I dug around and found an option (Audio Signal Input - I think) that shows you exactly what is being broadcast. It showed 2/0/0 on some DD channels and 3/2/.1 on others. So before I started getting crazy figuring out why I didn't get 5.1 I went to this option first and verified what I was getting. Nice first step to figure out what you got. Can't remember where I found it but look for Audio Signal something and you'll see it.


I also have seen some strange stuff with my Directv box. It seems to lose the video if I am on another source (DVD, PS3) for a while and then switch back. At first the only way I was able to get it to get the video back was to turn off the box, but I found that changing the video resolution on the remote gets it back. So somewhat painless to get video if you lose it.


Hope you find this stuff helpful.


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14149430
> 
> 
> I'm having a strange issue with my Denon 3808CI receiver. I'm outputting anamorphic widescreen movies from my Panasonic DVD player via HDMI at 480i resolution. I have the Denon 3808CI receiver set to upscale it to 720P with the aspect in the HDMI settings set to "Normal." The end result that I get is a squished 720P image that has black pillar boxes added to the sides. It will fill the screen horizontally (not squishing it) if I change the Denon Aspect setting to "Full," but then that just stretches the already compressed image so that distortion occurs. When I have the DVD player output as 720P so the Denon just passes through, the DVD player properly scales it to fill the screen horizontally. I have encountered this while outputting DVD's via 480i/p from a Panasonic, Sony, and PS3 player. The DVD's I'm testing are Gladiator and Transporter 2, both of which are Anamorphic Widescreen. Any ideas?



Wow!!! So I just did another massive search of this thread and found close to a half dozen instances dating back to launch where others encountered this same problem and were seeking advice. Problem is, a solution was never presented. It appears that the same issue is also happening when a Wii is hooked up and scaled. So I guess maybe I'll restructure my question to ask if anyone has found a work around to this problem. Or a better question yet, would be: is anyone able to output 480i from their DVD player and have the 3808 upscale it without a 4:3 window box? If so, what model/brand player are you using?


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14149369
> 
> 
> I just checked the manual. "off" is the default for room EQ



Thats weird, after doing the auto setup, mine was already set to audyssey. I assumed that was the default setting. If I turned it on some how, I was definitely not aware of it.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14124935
> 
> 
> Can I use this (Linksys WUSB54G USB 2.0 Wireless Network Adapter)
> 
> with the 3808 to connect to the internet or must I hardwire a cat5 cable the the 3808?Other systems are using the home wireless setup now with no problems (PS3, laptop, desk top)



That product won't work since the 3808's USB port (apparently) does not support connection of USB network devices. You will either need to connect the cable directly to your router, or connect a cable to a wireless ethernet bridge (or alternately, to a wireless router that can be configured to function as a bridge).


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14145664
> 
> 
> Can some others comment on this? I have DishNetwork connected to my projector via HDMI through the 3808ci and it seems to be just fine. Why would I want to run component cable over this setup? I actually do have the component cables to get there from previous AVR that didn't have HDMI but I "upgraded" when I got the new AVR.
> 
> 
> Is there any valid reason to go back to component straight to the projector with optical sound over a single HDMI through the Denon to the projector?
> 
> 
> Is this subjective or is there any real evidence for either case?



Some folks have complained about HDMI handshake and/or lipsync issues when connecting their satellite receivers using HDMI; probability of connection-related handshake and lipsync issues are greatly reduced--if not completely eliminated--when using component and digital optical (or analog) connections.


FWIW--I haven't experienced any issues w/ my D* HD DVR connected via HDMI; not to discount the reasons given for using component rather than HDMI, but I chose to use HDMI primarily to reduce cable clutter--1 HDMI cable is a lot neater than going the component cable route, which requires 4 (including optical/coax audio--or 5, if using 2-channel RCA audio) cables.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mangoldm* /forum/post/14148868
> 
> 
> Will the 3808 support feeding signals to two separate TVs? I'll have the 3808 in a media closet, and I'd like to connect two DVRs to it, then have the great room TV and the media room projection screen utilize either DVR.



Dunno if this is the answer you're looking for but...assuming you realize that the 3808 cannot output a signal from both DVRs at the same time, I'm guessing that you're looking to output a signal from either DVR to both TVs at the same time...in which case it can be done, as long as you have both DVRs connected to the 3808 via component video cables. The reason for this is that the 3808 will not convert any video signal received via HDMI from digital to analog for output via component video out; OTOH the 3808 can output a video signal on both the HDMI and component video outs simultaneously...if the video is from a device connected to the 3808 via component or composite cable.


----------



## Makdaddy

I have been looking for a while. But I cannot find a definitive answer.

I am running I am legend on a PS3

If set to PCM it shows as Multi channel on the 3808

If set to Bitstream it shows as Dolby Digital

Both units have the latest firmware upgrades


So will the 3808 ever show the True Hd display off of a PS3?

Thanks


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Makdaddy* /forum/post/14152067
> 
> 
> So will the 3808 ever show the True Hd display off of a PS3?



No.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/14151161
> 
> 
> Some folks have complained about HDMI handshake and/or lipsync issues when connecting their satellite receivers using HDMI; probability of connection-related handshake and lipsync issues are greatly reduced--if not completely eliminated--when using component and digital optical (or analog) connections.
> 
> 
> FWIW--I haven't experienced any issues w/ my D* HD DVR connected via HDMI; not to discount the reasons given for using component rather than HDMI, but I chose to use HDMI primarily to reduce cable clutter--1 HDMI cable is a lot neater than going the component cable route, which requires 4 (including optical/coax audio--or 5, if using 2-channel RCA audio) cables.



Ok so it comes down to handshake/lipsynch issues...not picture quality issues. I have no problems with a one or two second handshake...I have no problem with my awesome picture quality. I certainly have no problem with ONE cable going to my projector on the ceiling instead of the HDMI and a big huge component combo.


I guess I'll just stay with HDMI and be happy. Until someone explains to me how there is signifigant PQ increases by switching to component over HDMI.


----------



## mangoldm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/14151262
> 
> 
> assuming you realize that the 3808 cannot output a signal from both DVRs at the same time



No, I hadn't realized that.










What I'm trying to do is allow the great room ceiling speakers to play audio from the great room TV, in addition to being capable of playing audio from the media closet 3808, all while allowing access to both media-closet DVRs. These DVRs should also be accessible from the media room, all while allowing different shows to be watched in the media/great room.


I was hoping I could accomplish this all through the 3808, but I guess I'll have to either scale back my requirements or...I dunno what.


----------



## kevlartigger

I've read through most of this thread and haven't found anything in reagrds to this so I've decided to post it now.


I'm user amp assign to zone 2 to power speaker on my rear deck/patio.


What I'd really like is a two way control so I can see the mp3's I want to play. Is that possible through the rs-232 port?


Thanks


----------



## hesaidshesaid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14149476
> 
> 
> You said your test movie is DTS-HD MA. Have you tried any tests with DD TrueHD?
> 
> 
> The PS3 requires a firmware update to decode DTS-HD MA. Do you have that update (2.30, I believe)?




Dan, hey....i have not tested any DD TrueHD on PS3. i will tommorow, i picked up 10,000 B.C. which is.....


I did however pick up a Panasonic BD Player tonight and had it hooked up. Everything worked great output at bitstream (where the manual advised me to set the BD player). The display read DD TrueHD (10,000 B.C.) and i tried Rambo, the new one (DTS-HD MA) and it displayed correctly on the 3808. All speaker lights came on as advertised.....this is of course with the new Panasonic player......i just wanted to make sure my 3808 was not defective. I am not sure why i can't get my PS3 to display multi-channel like everyone else. I have the lastest update for the PS3...i did it last week....not sure of the number off hand........


i will do more testing tommorow and report back.....







thanks for all that have read, and all that have had input........


----------



## malcolmp6

Anybody having any luck pairing the 3808ci Net/USB feature with the Harmony 890. I can only go so far as having the receiver come on in Net/USB mode but after that I am unable to perform any operations such as volume +/- and navigation. I would need to go to devices and select the receiver there to perform the volume control.


----------



## catman2

your Ps3 needs to be outputting audio over HDMI not optical for full multichannel.excuse if you know this already...surround mode on denon switched to 'standard' also.all the boxes ticked in the audio settings> select hdmi audio output on the PS3.


----------



## catman2

the NEt/USB navigation is so s-l-oooo-w compared to ps3, takes me about 2 minutes to find an album! got 35,000 mp's so need to scroll fast even with alphabetical folders.


PS3 much faster, but i don't want to waste power having them both on ....wish denon was easier and faster to navigate in net/usb mode..it still feels very unresponsive.


any hints/tips?


----------



## catman2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevlartigger* /forum/post/14153463
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd really like is a two way control so I can see the mp3's I want to play. Is that possible through the rs-232 port?
> 
> 
> Thanks



why not laptop over wi-fi to control denon? it's not too bad for controlling in that kind of scenario


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14154544
> 
> 
> the NEt/USB navigation is so s-l-oooo-w compared to ps3, takes me about 2 minutes to find an album! got 35,000 mp's so need to scroll fast even with alphabetical folders.
> 
> 
> PS3 much faster, but i don't want to waste power having them both on ....wish denon was easier and faster to navigate in net/usb mode..it still feels very unresponsive.
> 
> 
> any hints/tips?



You might try selecting the NET/USB button on the remotes screen. This gives you some additional options which might speed things up or make them easier for you.


blairy


----------



## greensonor

Hi All,


I've had my 3808 for a couple of months now and it's worked flawlessly until last night. I have a problem with devices hooked up via component that are converted to HDMI. I was playing my Xbox and noticed a weird dot crawl on my display. Checked the cable and then other sources but it's only on component sources. I went into the 3808 menu and made sure nothing had changed. I have the i/p scaler set on A to H & H to H and video conversion set to "on" for all analog video sources, which are all set to progressive scan. If I turn the i/p scaler to "off" my dot crawl issues goes away. No settings were changed but this issue just started happening. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


Thanks in advance,


Chris


----------



## viperdk

Okaaay... How about this issue. I currently have my Denon 3808CI set up with my Motorola Comcast cable box (Model DCH3416) where standard definition is being fed out of the STB at 480i and having the Denon upscale and output a 720P signal while maintaining 4:3 aspect ratio (Normal). However, when I do this, I get a vertical green line that comes up on the right side of the picture in between the frame and the right pillar box. The line is about 1/4" in length on my Panasonic 61" rear projection LCD. The input and output to the Denon is via HDMI. These are the solutions I have tried that did not work:


Updated to the most recent Firmware (as of the 1st week of June)

Reset the Cable Box

Switch HDMI Cables

Try Different HDMI input

Change Colorspace from YCbCr to RGB

Change RB Range from RGB to Enhanced

Change Resolution from 720p to 1081i

Change Progressive Mode from Auto to Video1 and Video2

Turn off all GUI settings

"Tweak" all available STB menu and user settings, including menu screen position


Note that I changed all settings back when I noticed that they had no affect. Also, my TV does not have the ability to change the horizontal/vertical width for incoming HD signals. In my attempt to narrow down the source of the problem, these are the settings that got rid of the green bar:


Output 480i from the STB via component cables and have the Denon upscale/upconvert to 720p HDMI out

Set the i/p scaling in the Denon to Off

Change the Aspect in the Denon to Full

Have the cable box upscale and output a 720p image

Watching a 4:3 or 16:9 image on a HD channel being passed through the Denon at 1080i


Given the solutions above, it seems to be that the issue lies with the Denon upscaling a 480i image incoming through HDMI from the STB. It should be important to note that the green bar changes with the channel change. If I am channel surfing, it comes up about 1 in every 3 channels on average, and is not consistant with when it comes up, meaning it might be on channel 53 right now, but if I change to 54 and then back to 53, it may be gone. I'm also thinking that it may be due to the guide overlay in the STB. I have noticed that if I bring up the guide on a channel not currently exhibiting the issue, that the green bar may come up with the guide and then remain until the channel is changed. Again, the problem is nonexistant when bypassing the Denons scaling or when inputting the 480i signal over component to be upscaled/upconverted to 720p HDMI out.


I currently am trying to decide between this model and the Onkyo TX-SR875. I have been auditioning both in my home and one of them has to go back at the end of the week. I really would prefer the Denon, but if I cannot get this issue resolved, I will have to hang on to the Onkyo instead. Any prompt assistance anyone could provide would be of great help.


----------



## Villanman

Quick Question

I'm just now getting familiar with the Dolby THD

Watched 10,000 BC last night and it has only a True HD 5.1 Soundtrack.

Is there a way to have the rear back Speakers operate with a it? Or is this just a PS3 issue. (Meaning will other Blu-Ray players that let the Receiver decode allow the SB Ch to work with True HD 5.1)

Bitstream gives me DD+PLIIX 7.1 which of course I know will not pass the HD signals, and PCM gives me only DTHD 5.1 cutting off my back speakers. I have to admit THD 5.1 sounded much better than the DD 7.1. But it's kind of hard to let my rear backs sit around and do nothing







.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14156370
> 
> 
> Quick Question
> 
> I'm just now getting familiar with the Dolby THD
> 
> Watched 10,000 BC last night and it has only a True HD 5.1 Soundtrack.
> 
> Is there a way to have the rear back Speakers operate with a it? Or is this just a PS3 issue. (Meaning will other Blu-Ray players that let the Receiver decode allow the SB Ch to work with True HD 5.1)
> 
> Bitstream gives me DD+PLIIX 7.1 which of course I know will not pass the HD signals, and PCM gives me only DTHD 5.1 cutting off my back speakers. I have to admit THD 5.1 sounded much better than the DD 7.1. But it's kind of hard to let my rear backs sit around and do nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The 3808 will display "DD-HD + EX" when it's sent DD THD bitstream from a BD. It will display "Dobly Digital EX" when sent DD bitstream from a DVD. The "EX" is always in the display for DD bitreamed audio when you have "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON".


I know what you mean about the backs, I don't like those speakers sitting there with nothing to do. I don't recall if those backs were on when I was using my PS3. Make sure "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON" in the 3808, that may be all you need.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14157263
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the backs, I don't like those speakers sitting there with nothing to do. I don't recall if those backs were on when I was using my PS3. Make sure "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON" in the 3808, that may be all you need.



Where do you set this?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14157403
> 
> 
> Where do you set this?



In "Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters". Set this while actually playing the source material so the 3808 is detecting the input.


----------



## DocT

Hi All,

Well, I finally took the plunge and bought a 3808CI after reading a great deal of your posts. I have a few questions. My current setup:


PS3 via HDMI to 3808

Toshiba A20 via HDMI to 3808

Tivo Series 3 via HDMI to 3808

Wii via component to 3808

3808 to Mits Y65 via HDMI


1. When I run auto setup, my config is listed as 5.1, but I have a 7.1 setup. I went to manual setup and chose 7.1 instead of zone 2 or 3. Any suggestions? In auto setup I cannot select "AMp Assign."


2. Any idea if I should have the Tivo Series 3 output to native and have the 3808 upscale/deinterlace to 1080 p or set the Tivo to native and let my Mits y65 take care of every thing or what?


Any advice would be appreciated!


Thanks,


DocT


PS - Is there a specific guide for settings for RGB enhanced versus normal and the other options?


Thanks again


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocT* /forum/post/14157556
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Well, I finally took the plunge and bought a 3808CI after reading a great deal of your posts. I have a few questions. My current setup:
> 
> 
> PS3 via HDMI to 3808
> 
> Toshiba A20 via HDMI to 3808
> 
> Tivo Series 3 via HDMI to 3808
> 
> Wii via component to 3808
> 
> 3808 to Mits Y65 via HDMI
> 
> 
> 1. When I run auto setup, my config is listed as 5.1, but I have a 7.1 setup. I went to manual setup and chose 7.1 instead of zone 2 or 3. Any suggestions? In auto setup I cannot select "AMp Assign."
> 
> 
> 2. Any idea if I should have the Tivo Series 3 output to native and have the 3808 upscale/deinterlace to 1080 p or set the Tivo to native and let my Mits y65 take care of every thing or what?
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> DocT
> 
> 
> PS - Is there a specific guide for settings for RGB enhanced versus normal and the other options?
> 
> 
> Thanks again



1. If you already went to Manual Setup-->Option Setup--> Amp Assign and changed from Zone2 to 7.1, that should be all you need. Then when you go back into Audyssey, change the Configuration setting from 5.1 to 7.1 (or 7.1B if using side surrounds). This setting is not automatically detected, you need to change it yourself. Then run Audyssey as normal and it should detect all 8 (or 10) speakers.


2. Wheather you should let the TV or the AVR do the scaling depends on how good of a scaler you have in your Mits. For my Panasonic, if I change the i/p to "Off" so that the TV is doing the scaling, it get a much worse picture than having the setting at A to H and H to H so the Denon is performing it. But every TV is different. Most likely, the Faroudja chip in the Denon will do a better job than your TV, but try both ways just to be sure.


RE: ps. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the RGB Range only applies if you are connecting the AVR to a computer monitor or via a DVI cable. I don't think this setting will have any affect if you're just using component or HDMI, in which case you would want the Color Space set to YCbCr as opposed to RGB.


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14157263
> 
> 
> The 3808 will display "DD-HD + EX" when it's sent DD THD bitstream from a BD. It will display "Dobly Digital EX" when sent DD bitstream from a DVD. The "EX" is always in the display for DD bitreamed audio when you have "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON".
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the backs, I don't like those speakers sitting there with nothing to do. I don't recall if those backs were on when I was using my PS3. Make sure "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON" in the 3808, that may be all you need.




Thanks... I never thought to check it during playback, because it is turned on when the PS3 is set to bitstream, but for some reason is not on when the PS3 is set to PCM. It also would not let me turn it on until playback of the Disc actually started.

What is the preferred, Dolby True HD 5.1 with Matrix or Dolby PLIIx in the SB Ch ?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14157765
> 
> 
> Thanks... I never thought to check it during playback, because it is turned on when the PS3 is set to bitstream, but for some reason is not on when the PS3 is set to PCM. It also would not let me turn it on until playback of the Disc actually started.
> 
> What is the preferred, Dolby True HD 5.1 with Matrix or Dolby PLIIx in the SB Ch ?



The PS3 converts the advanced codecs to multichannel PCM. With a 7.1 track the Denon will show 8 speakers lit up on the left which is the input, and if you are setup for 7.1 it will show 8 speakers on the right of the display for your output. The PS3 cannot bitstream the advanced codecs(DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, DTS-MA)

It can bitstream the legacy codecs(DD and DTS).

The only way you will see TrueHD, DTS-MA, etc on the 3808 is for those codecs to be bitstreamed which the PS3 cannot do. The PS3 will send the multichannel PCM to the 3808 after decoding.

Personally I like the audio bitstreamed from my BD30 better than the PCM sent from the PS3. I think it sounds slightly better with the 3808 from the BD30. But I would think this has to do with whatever post processing is done in the Denon that makes the bitstreamed audio sound better than he PCM from the PS3.


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14157948
> 
> 
> The PS3 converts the advanced codecs to multichannel PCM. With a 7.1 track the Denon will show 8 speakers lit up on the left which is the input, and if you are setup for 7.1 it will show 8 speakers on the right of the display for your output. The PS3 cannot bitstream the advanced codecs(DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD, DTS-MA)
> 
> It can bitstream the legacy codecs(DD and DTS).
> 
> The only way you will see TrueHD, DTS-MA, etc on the 3808 is for those codecs to be bitstreamed which the PS3 cannot do. The PS3 will send the multichannel PCM to the 3808 after decoding.
> 
> Personally I like the audio bitstreamed from my BD30 better than the PCM sent from the PS3. I think it sounds slightly better with the 3808 from the BD30. But I would think this has to do with whatever post processing is done in the Denon that makes the bitstreamed audio sound better than he PCM from the PS3.




Thanks, I was actually aware of that part. My issue was with the True HD 5.1(not 7.1) Soundtracks coming in multichannel and my SB CH being turned off for some reason when it is actually set to on when that same input source is bitstreamed. Apparently there are 2 different SB Ch settings for PCM and Bitstream.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14157765
> 
> 
> Thanks... I never thought to check it during playback, because it is turned on when the PS3 is set to bitstream, but for some reason is not on when the PS3 is set to PCM. It also would not let me turn it on until playback of the Disc actually started.
> 
> What is the preferred, Dolby True HD 5.1 with Matrix or Dolby PLIIx in the SB Ch ?



That's right, the 3808 associates the surround parameter you choose for each input signal. Take a look at page 77 in the manual. When you have PCM as the input you should see "MULTI CH IN". Then, if you set SB CH Out to "PLIIx Cinema" you should get "MULTI IN + PLIIx Cinema". They need to add the hi-def codecs to that chart.


Since the chart says PLIIx C is not available for no back speakers and not available for just one back speaker (which means it's only available for 2 back speakers, also mentioned on pg 42), then perhaps that mode offers a matrixed stereo image in the backs. I seem to recall seeing that mentioned somewhere. If so, then PLIIxC may be the best way to go.


----------



## LTCJack

2 questions:


1) I read that the 3808 does not do a terrific job of deinerlacing 1080i (I think I read this on CNET) If I wish to let my Pioneer Kuro 6020 handle this, what setting do I need?

Also, if I am running all video connections (DVD, Directv, and Pioneer 6020) directly from source to 3808 with HDMI can I still let the TV do all of the upscaling?


2) I have 2 zones: 5 speakers + sub in zone 1; 2 speakers in zone 2. Does this mean Dolby PLIIx is not available because I do not have a 7.1 setup?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14157263
> 
> 
> The 3808 will display "DD-HD + EX" when it's sent DD THD bitstream from a BD. It will display "Dobly Digital EX" when sent DD bitstream from a DVD. The "EX" is always in the display for DD bitreamed audio when you have "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON".
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about the backs, I don't like those speakers sitting there with nothing to do. I don't recall if those backs were on when I was using my PS3. Make sure "SB CH Out" set to "MTRX ON" in the 3808, that may be all you need.



It is my understanding that setting it to EX puts the back speakers in MONO...it is designed for a 6.1 system. Setting the backs to PLIIx puts them in stereo like two speakers should be.


I asked about this long ago and it was answered pretty definitively. Your input should read "DOLBY D + PLIIx cinema" for correct 7.1. Not EX...


----------



## qwickdraw4

Anybody have an idea why radiodenon.com will not except my 12 digit MAC address for the ID I got from network info in the menu?


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14160394
> 
> 
> Anybody have an idea why radiodenon.com will not except my 12 digit MAC address for the ID I got from network info in the menu?



Found the answer in this thread

I was inputting mac address as it appeared in the network info menu showing 12 continuous characters like so 00B0D086BBF7

I had to add dashes every 2nd character like so 00-B0-D0-86-BB-F7

For such an awesome receiver they sure did put out a piece of crap manual.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14160241
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that setting it to EX puts the back speakers in MONO...it is designed for a 6.1 system. Setting the backs to PLIIx puts them in stereo like two speakers should be.
> 
> 
> I asked about this long ago and it was answered pretty definitively. Your input should read "DOLBY D + PLIIx cinema" for correct 7.1. Not EX...



The item in question is what do you do with the back speakers when you have no back channel information. There are only 3 DVD formats that carry an encoded back channel: Dolby Digital EX, DTS-ES 6.1 Discrete, and DTS-ES 6.1 Matrix. They carrry a center mono back channel. These formats should be played back as such ( http://www.dolby.com/consumer/technology/dolby_ex.html ).


If all you have is a 5.1 audio track (the most common) then you have a choice to add extra processing to synthesize a back channel, either as mono or stereo. In that respect there is no "correct 7.1" here, becuase the audio track doesn't contain 6.1, let alone 7.1.


A purist would insist that a 5.1 track should be played with no back channels. But, if you want to create sound from the back with 5.1 audio, it's basically your choice of what kind of processing you want to do, there's no definitive answer for that.


----------



## DocT

thanks to those who helped me earlier!


----------



## DocT

Ok, I have another question. I have my tivo series 3, ps3, and Tosh A20 all hooked up via HDMI. My Wii is hooked up via component. I set HDMI upconvert to A to H&H to H with resolution at 1080p. I have a mits y65 capable of 1080p 60/24. Yet the tv still says that a 480i is displayed at 480i. I go to signal info under the hdmi information under the information menu. There it says resolution is 480i to 480i. Color space is YCbCr 4:4:4 to YCbCr 4:4:4. Pixel depth is 8 bits to 8 bits. Does this mean that my upscaler is not working or am I doing something wrong?


Thanks,


Doc T


----------



## jsmiddleton4

LT...


It gets a little confusing because there are more than one setting that impacts the upconversion/upscaling thing. You turn on/off video conversion in the setup screen for source select. Setting the resolution in the 3808 does nott automatically force the upconversion.


However, don't rush to judgment on the 3808's capability. For sd-dvd I use it for upconversion/upscaling and while the DCDi chipset takes a beating by some, it looks pretty good to me. I don't have a Kuro to tell you exactly what to expect. I encourage you to test it by using each device in your display chain that can do the upconverting/upscaling and see what works best.


For me the sd-dvd is set to 480i, the 3808 does the upconverting/upscaling to 1080p and passes it to my Samsung 61 inch RPTV.


There is an information area that tells you what is happening via hdmi, audio, etc. Its in the setup screens as well. Easier for you just to walk through the menus then for me to describe it. But it is there.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14160939
> 
> 
> The item in question is what do you do with the back speakers when you have no back channel information. There are only 3 DVD formats that carry an encoded back channel: Dolby Digital EX, DTS-ES 6.1 Discrete, and DTS-ES 6.1 Matrix. They carrry a center mono back channel. These formats should be played back as such ( http://www.dolby.com/consumer/technology/dolby_ex.html ).
> 
> 
> If all you have is a 5.1 audio track (the most common) then you have a choice to add extra processing to synthesize a back channel, either as mono or stereo. In that respect there is no "correct 7.1" here, becuase the audio track doesn't contain 6.1, let alone 7.1.
> 
> 
> A purist would insist that a 5.1 track should be played with no back channels. But, if you want to create sound from the back with 5.1 audio, it's basically your choice of what kind of processing you want to do, there's no definitive answer for that.



While I get your point, what I'm trying to say is that if you have TWO back speakers...you might as well get a stereo signal sent to them with PLIIx cinema rather than a mono signal sent to them with EX.


If you only have one back speaker then ok, mono is all you get anyway so EX then.


My definition of "correct 7.1" is obviously different than yours. I'm talking about playback of various sources...not the source itself.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14150992
> 
> 
> Wow!!! So I just did another massive search of this thread and found close to a half dozen instances dating back to launch where others encountered this same problem and were seeking advice. Problem is, a solution was never presented. It appears that the same issue is also happening when a Wii is hooked up and scaled. So I guess maybe I'll restructure my question to ask if anyone has found a work around to this problem. Or a better question yet, would be: is anyone able to output 480i from their DVD player and have the 3808 upscale it without a 4:3 window box? If so, what model/brand player are you using?



I've got an Oppo DV-980H connected to the 3808 by HDMI with upscaling set to 720p (that's because my Sony LCD TV and Panasonic projector will only handle up to 1080i, but I prefer 720p). The Oppo is set to output 480i (being the native resolution of standard DVD). In both cases (TV or Projector - connected through an HDMI switch from the Denon - one in, two out - can both be on together if desired), the Denon is upscaling correctly without any form of side bars. This is true playing the DVE disk patterns as well. For comparison sakes, I have switched the Denon's upscaling off and set the Oppo to 720p - I can't notice any difference between the Oppo or the Denon (that is, with the Denon passing the 720p signal compared to the Denon upscaling the 480i signal). I will state that with the Denon set to YCbCr, the blacker than black bars on the test patterns can't be seen on the LCD TV - setting the Denon and Oppo to RGB (normal) brings these bars back.Probably not much help! WRT to the Wii, I've also got that connected by component and it is upscaling correctly through the projector to 720p without any side bars.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greensonor* /forum/post/14155561
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for a couple of months now and it's worked flawlessly until last night. I have a problem with devices hooked up via component that are converted to HDMI. I was playing my Xbox and noticed a weird dot crawl on my display. Checked the cable and then other sources but it's only on component sources. I went into the 3808 menu and made sure nothing had changed. I have the i/p scaler set on A to H & H to H and video conversion set to "on" for all analog video sources, which are all set to progressive scan. If I turn the i/p scaler to "off" my dot crawl issues goes away. No settings were changed but this issue just started happening. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> Chris



My original 3808 had i/p scaler issues out of the box. No sound nor video unless i/p scaler set to off.Retailer swapped it straight away. Might be worth trying a power down (tunr off using small button). If that doesn't work try a processor reset. Otherwise I would suggest you may have to contact denon.


blairy


----------



## blairy

Under HDMI setup you need to set the resolution to be covnerted to - or select auto. Each input you need to turn on (or off) video scaling.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14149430
> 
> 
> I'm having a strange issue with my Denon 3808CI receiver. I'm outputting anamorphic widescreen movies from my Panasonic DVD player via HDMI at 480i resolution. I have the Denon 3808CI receiver set to upscale it to 720P with the aspect in the HDMI settings set to "Normal." The end result that I get is a squished 720P image that has black pillar boxes added to the sides. It will fill the screen horizontally (not squishing it) if I change the Denon Aspect setting to "Full," but then that just stretches the already compressed image so that distortion occurs. When I have the DVD player output as 720P so the Denon just passes through, the DVD player properly scales it to fill the screen horizontally. I have encountered this while outputting DVD's via 480i/p from a Panasonic, Sony, and PS3 player. The DVD's I'm testing are Gladiator and Transporter 2, both of which are Anamorphic Widescreen. Any ideas?




Sorry for delayed response. Tried this out...using dvd Eragon (which I'm presuming is anamorphic) set my oppo to output at 480i/576i and let denon do the scaling to 1080p. Image was as it should be.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14157507
> 
> 
> In "Parameter -> Audio -> Surround Parameters". Set this while actually playing the source material so the 3808 is detecting the input.



Ah, did not know I had to be sending material to setup the sound parameters.


Personally, I find that stupid. I should be able to setup whatever I want without the system having to see the input. Output, sure, if I do not have speakers I cannot setup those speakers, but input?


Thank you for the info!


----------



## greensonor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14163079
> 
> 
> My original 3808 had i/p scaler issues out of the box. No sound nor video unless i/p scaler set to off.Retailer swapped it straight away. Might be worth trying a power down (tunr off using small button). If that doesn't work try a processor reset. Otherwise I would suggest you may have to contact denon.
> 
> 
> blairy



Thank you!!


Chris


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14163339
> 
> 
> Ah, did not know I had to be sending material to setup the sound parameters.
> 
> 
> Personally, I find that stupid. I should be able to setup whatever I want without the system having to see the input. Output, sure, if I do not have speakers I cannot setup those speakers, but input?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info!



I agree. It is stupid to go in on every movie you watch to set up the PLIIx setting. Denon goofed up on this setting. This should be a pre-defined setting.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14158123
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was actually aware of that part. My issue was with the True HD 5.1(not 7.1) Soundtracks coming in multichannel and my SB CH being turned off for some reason when it is actually set to on when that same input source is bitstreamed. Apparently there are 2 different SB Ch settings for PCM and Bitstream.



I use PLIIx for everything. Although PLIIx is only applied to 5.1 and lower.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/14163350
> 
> 
> I agree. It is stupid to go in on every movie you watch to set up the PLIIx setting. Denon goofed up on this setting. This should be a pre-defined setting.



It's each _input signal_, not each movie. There's a default setting (chart on page 77) for each input signal. It just might not be the default that you want.


Go to your shelf and pick a movie with DD 5.1, DTS 5.1, DTS Discrete 6.1, etc. Play back a little bit of each one, and set the surround parameter. The next time you put in any other movie with that signal, the parameter you set for it is used.


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14163696
> 
> 
> It's each _input signal_, not each movie. There's a default setting (chart on page 77) for each input signal. It just might not be the default that you want.
> 
> 
> Go to your shelf and pick a movie with DD 5.1, DTS 5.1, DTS Discrete 6.1, etc. Play back a little bit of each one, and set the surround parameter. The next time you put in any other movie with that signal, the parameter you set for it is used.



I didn't know that. Let me try it out.


----------



## armstrr

next post answered my question....thats what you get for not reading!!


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14163108
> 
> 
> Sorry for delayed response. Tried this out...using dvd Eragon (which I'm presuming is anamorphic) set my oppo to output at 480i/576i and let denon do the scaling to 1080p. Image was as it should be.



Blairy- thank you for your response. What model Oppo are you using? Can you confirm that it displays the image as it should be with the Denon aspect set to "Normal?" Thanks.


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14162965
> 
> 
> I've got an Oppo DV-980H connected to the 3808 by HDMI with upscaling set to 720p (that's because my Sony LCD TV and Panasonic projector will only handle up to 1080i, but I prefer 720p). The Oppo is set to output 480i (being the native resolution of standard DVD). In both cases (TV or Projector - connected through an HDMI switch from the Denon - one in, two out - can both be on together if desired), the Denon is upscaling correctly without any form of side bars. This is true playing the DVE disk patterns as well. For comparison sakes, I have switched the Denon's upscaling off and set the Oppo to 720p - I can't notice any difference between the Oppo or the Denon (that is, with the Denon passing the 720p signal compared to the Denon upscaling the 480i signal). I will state that with the Denon set to YCbCr, the blacker than black bars on the test patterns can't be seen on the LCD TV - setting the Denon and Oppo to RGB (normal) brings these bars back.Probably not much help! WRT to the Wii, I've also got that connected by component and it is upscaling correctly through the projector to 720p without any side bars.



Hotshotnz- with your Oppo outputting a 480i signal for the Denon to upscale to 720P, can you confirm that the "Aspect" in the Denon is set at "Normal" and not "Full" so as to not have to stretch the already compressed/squished image? You're the second to mention Oppo. So if you are able to get a 16:9 480i image output without Pillar boxes using the Oppo, that may be the way for me to go. I've tried Sony, Panasonic, and Pioneer thus far and they all output a 480i signal in "squished" 4:3 format regardless of what I tell it my screen size is. Thanks.


----------



## dban

I'm not much on networking, but I'm having a problem with my 3808 recognizing my PC which is running XP. Downloaded Windows Media Player v.11 and service pack 2 as manual states. Hard wired thru a wireless router which is working because I'm receiving Internet radio and my laptop running Vista will recognize the 3808 which leaves me to believe it's an XP setting. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/14163800
> 
> 
> I didn't know that. Let me try it out.



Be aware of how AFDM (automatic flag detection mode?) "ON" effects what you can select. The double-circle dot on page 77 that says "Mode is fixed when AFDM is ON" is true. When AFDM is on and I play "Terminator 2 JD Extreme ed" DVD, which has a flagged EX track, my display says "DD + PLIIx C", and I cannot change SB CH Out in the parameters menu.


Likewise, any DTS-ES 6.1 Discrete DVDs I play ("Stargate Ultimate ed") cannot be changed while AFDM is on. If you turn off AFDM, you could apply PLIIxC to a DTS-ES 6.1 Discrete input (I prefer not to do that).


When I play "I, Robot" (BD) DTS-HD MA input it says DTS-HD MSTR on the 3808 panel, but SB CH Out is set to "ES MTRX", and I cannot change it. It's apparently flagged as having a sixth channel matrixed in and I get plenty of outstanding sound from the backs. Perhaps all DTS-HD MA BDs labeled as having DTS-HD MA 5.1 are actually 6.1? (I need to try this again tonight and pay attention to the back channel input indicator.)


Can't wait to try MA 7.1.


No. DTS-HD MA is indeed 5.1. The one BD I have with 6.1 is Stargate (yeah, I got it on BD too), which is DTS High Resolution ES.


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/14165032
> 
> 
> I'm not much on networking, but I'm having a problem with my 3808 recognizing my PC which is running XP. Downloaded Windows Media Player v.11 and service pack 2 as manual states. Hard wired thru a wireless router which is working because I'm receiving Internet radio and my laptop running Vista will recognize the 3808 which leaves me to believe it's an XP setting. Anyone have any suggestions?



Did you set up the Media Player option to "allow" sharing with the Denon?


----------



## dban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14165632
> 
> 
> Did you set up the Media Player option to "allow" sharing with the Denon?



Yes, on Vista the Denon icon appears to be accepted. On XP, nothing.


----------



## qwickdraw4

Ok, I give.

I searched the quasi-manual and this thread. I believe I read that you can perform a configuration backup to a PC. I now have my 3808 networked and getting internet radio. I believe I can try a firmware upgrade but before I attempt that I wanted to backup my settings. Just how is that accomplished? is it done automatically during a firmware update?


----------



## qwickdraw4

Another setup question, sorry

While I have a source playing the menu looks normal when I call for it but when I go to network, tuner or other sources that do no require a video output my rear projection TV screen is formatted wrong. My Tv is connected via component to the 1080i input.

I would appreciate any help that can be offered.


----------



## Plex

Got my 3808 today !!!!!!!! cables still with UPS should have been here today, i'm not a happy camper, its unpacked sitting on the dinning room table, I am so sad.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14167984
> 
> 
> Ok, I give.
> 
> I searched the quasi-manual and this thread. I believe I read that you can perform a configuration backup to a PC. I now have my 3808 networked and getting internet radio. I believe I can try a firmware upgrade but before I attempt that I wanted to backup my settings. Just how is that accomplished? is it done automatically during a firmware update?



No it's not automatic. You need to manually initiate the backup. It is a nice feature and I backup my setup anytime I make a change.


----------



## hesaidshesaid

to Dan P., Blairy, and anyone that lended a hand in the setup on my PS3 and 3808....i really do appreciate it..... i was having issues getting my 3808 to display multi channel in and the speaker lights coming on for the new audio formats. (DD THD and DTS-HD). i now have the issue resolved....it was the PS3 afterall (i even went out and got the Panny BD player to make sure it wasn't my reciever). It was in the audio section of the PS3 settings under HDMI output...i thought i had already set that up, but i had not. i had to accept the settings..... so needless to say it is a relief. I now have the lights and multi channel in come on for me.....but i have a problem with my original test BD (The Condemned)..it is DTS-HD. the display reads mult-channel in, but only shows a 5.1 system, not 7.1.????? i do have the BD set to 7.1 DTS-HD. i tried the new Rambo (DTS-HD MA) and everything is fine with it. these were immediately back to back, so no changes in the settings were made. I'm still lost on that one.....please advise.


On another note, the Panny BD might stay with me even though i have the PS3 working as it should. I think someone said that they thought bitstream sounded better, i have to agree......overall slightly i think it DOES sound better. It is cool to see the DTS-HD MSTR come up on the display screen too!!!!! It was pricey (the only reason i might take it back, and the fact it has no ethernet port/USB drive for easy firmware updates). if anyone else has this unit (BD-30), chime in with your thoughts if you don't mind. Anyways, sorry for the long read....and THANKS AGAIN for the help!!!!!


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hesaidshesaid* /forum/post/14168855
> 
> 
> to Dan P., Blairy, and anyone that lended a hand in the setup on my PS3 and 3808....i really do appreciate it..... i was having issues getting my 3808 to display multi channel in and the speaker lights coming on for the new audio formats. (DD THD and DTS-HD). i now have the issue resolved....it was the PS3 afterall (i even went out and got the Panny BD player to make sure it wasn't my reciever). It was in the audio section of the PS3 settings under HDMI output...i thought i had already set that up, but i had not. i had to accept the settings..... so needless to say it is a relief. I now have the lights and multi channel in come on for me.....but i have a problem with my original test BD (The Condemned)..it is DTS-HD. the display reads mult-channel in, but only shows a 5.1 system, not 7.1.????? i do have the BD set to 7.1 DTS-HD. i tried the new Rambo (DTS-HD MA) and everything is fine with it. these were immediately back to back, so no changes in the settings were made. I'm still lost on that one.....please advise.
> 
> 
> On another note, the Panny BD might stay with me even though i have the PS3 working as it should. I think someone said that they thought bitstream sounded better, i have to agree......overall slightly i think it DOES sound better. It is cool to see the DTS-HD MSTR come up on the display screen too!!!!! It was pricey (the only reason i might take it back, and the fact it has no ethernet port/USB drive for easy firmware updates). if anyone else has this unit (BD-30), chime in with your thoughts if you don't mind. Anyways, sorry for the long read....and THANKS AGAIN for the help!!!!!



Looks like it might be a PS3 issue...
http://www.highdefforum.com/showthread.php?t=70606


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14168501
> 
> 
> Got my 3808 today !!!!!!!! cables still with UPS should have been here today, i'm not a happy camper, its unpacked sitting on the dinning room table, I am so sad.



The sadness will soon be forgotten. Its an awsome machine... gratz


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14168798
> 
> 
> No it's not automatic. You need to manually initiate the backup. It is a nice feature and I backup my setup anytime I make a change.



Ok, but I dont see where the backup is initiated from. Is it in the menu somewhere?


----------



## Robert LG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14168501
> 
> 
> Got my 3808 today !!!!!!!! cables still with UPS should have been here today, i'm not a happy camper, its unpacked sitting on the dinning room table, I am so sad.



I am in the exact same boat. It was my fault on the cables though. Still tough to sit around staring at the 3808 sitting on a desk in my case. I am anxious to get the firmware update done because I am an idiot in that department(Do not have a LAN setup or anything and I hear of problems with Comcast







). I think everything else should be exciting to set up. Be patient and enjoy!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14164395
> 
> 
> Blairy- thank you for your response. What model Oppo are you using? Can you confirm that it displays the image as it should be with the Denon aspect set to "Normal?" Thanks.



Oppo 980h.


Sorry I had aspect ratio in full (not normal). When switched to normal I get the black bars and effectively a wide screen image shrunk to a 4:3 image.


Normal mode however takes a 16:9 image and shrinks it to 4:3. My reading of the description in the menu (haven't checked manual) is that these settings are intended to reflect the type of tv/panel being used. Invariably this is set in source hardweare and can be left at full (I think).


cheers

blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14169352
> 
> 
> Ok, but I dont see where the backup is initiated from. Is it in the menu somewhere?



You need to access it from your pc. From your web browser enter the denon's ip address and pretty much follow the bouncing ball.


----------



## channad

quick question. I may need to pick up this receiver after all...I was wondering about online retailers. Are they reliable? Are there ones that are better than others? Should I bite the bullet and just pick it up at BB for the retail price?


I'm kinda bummed out, I picked up a sammy 52" 650, and a Denon 2500 Blu-Ray. I was going to go from HDMI on the blue ray to the TV, then optical to my current AVR 2105. Turns out the TV does not pass 5.1 audio through that port. So, I have to either get rid of the 2500 blu-ray, or upgrade the receiver...LAME!


----------



## Gussboy

I have been playing with my new 3808 and I cannot seem to get my speakers configured optimally either manually or with Audyssey.


My setup consists of the following:


Denon AVR-3808 receiver

Martin Logan Requests (large floor standing electostat mains)

Martin Logan Theater (electrostat center)

Martin Logan Scripts (electrostat rears)

Velodyne HGS-18 (large 18" powered sub)


My question is in regards to what speaker settings should I be using on my receiver? I just recently upgraded receivers to the Denon 3808 from a much older Denon 4800 that was about 8 years old. On the old receiver I had my main speakers defined as large and everything else was small. I had the subwoofer setting on "LFE+main" (don't know what this means) and had my subwoofers onboard knobs set for an active crossover on the sub at 80Hz. Life was really good and I was very happy with the 5.1 performance in movies wiht these settings.


However I have recently been reading some things to the opposite on avsforum about setting my mains to small and also setting my sub to just "LFE" mode. People have also advised me to turn off the subs onboard crossover and let the receiver handle crossing over the channels. The new Denon 3808 does allow a per channel crossover setting to be defined when the main and center channel speaks are defined as small.


However even after playing with these new settings on the 3808 I still find that it does not sound as good in movies as it did with my old config. Do you have any general advice on which way I should go with the speaker config on my setup. I am really confused and any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14169352
> 
> 
> Ok, but I dont see where the backup is initiated from. Is it in the menu somewhere?



First go to the 3808 and look under network and find your IP address (192.168.xxx.xxx) and type that into your browser. This should take you to the main 3808 screen. Click Setup and then Save then follow the directions. It takes a few minutes. After you do this you may want to make a directory for backups and move the config.dat file there so you always know where to find it. You can do multiple backups if you want to try different settings.


----------



## armstrr

i have a champagne pallet and beer budget. i was thinking about picking up a 3808ci refurb to save some bucks. can anyone tell me if there is an online source for after market extended warranties? the refurb is only 90 parts/labor and from the sound of some of the posts here, this receiver has had more repair issues than usual.


thanks


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gussboy* /forum/post/14171317
> 
> 
> I have been playing with my new 3808 and I cannot seem to get my speakers configured optimally either manually or with Audyssey.
> 
> 
> However even after playing with these new settings on the 3808 I still find that it does not sound as good in movies as it did with my old config. Do you have any general advice on which way I should go with the speaker config on my setup. I am really confused and any advice is greatly appreciated.



See, that's the kind of question that baffles me. If your old speaker config sounds better to you....why do you need to use the "new" settings?


----------



## Gussboy

Because my old config was not configured properly (speaker sizes, crossover levels) so I want to make sure my new 3808 does get configred right.


Of course I want what sounds best to me in the end.. but I at least want to give proper calibration of my speakers a try before going back to my old configuration.


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrr* /forum/post/14171595
> 
> 
> i have a champagne pallet and beer budget. i was thinking about picking up a 3808ci refurb to save some bucks. can anyone tell me if there is an online source for after market extended warranties? the refurb is only 90 parts/labor and from the sound of some of the posts here, this receiver has had more repair issues than usual.
> 
> 
> thanks



There is this:
http://tapeworkstexas.com/mack_warra...e_theater.html 


They are an AVSForum sponsor.


Unfortunately, I'm unsure of the details of this particular warranty and whether it can be used to cover refurbished receivers or not.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrr* /forum/post/14171595
> 
> 
> i have a champagne pallet and beer budget. i was thinking about picking up a 3808ci refurb to save some bucks. can anyone tell me if there is an online source for after market extended warranties? the refurb is only 90 parts/labor and from the sound of some of the posts here, this receiver has had more repair issues than usual.
> 
> 
> thanks



I would call http://www.6ave.com/shop/home.aspx 

tell them you are an AVS member and are interested in the special pricing for members.

I think you will be very pleased. I would have bought from them but I have no patients when I want something I go buy it. I ended up getting the unit from BB with a 4 year plan but a nice discount was given.


----------



## armstrr

does anyone have any late breaking info regarding denon making the latest Audyssey technologies available for an upgrade for the 3808 and how much?


also, can the pro installation be done by the consumer if the correct equipment is available?


the 3808 seems like such a great piece, but i don't really need the networking and streaming features, but without all of what audyssey has to offer, it seems that denon's $700-1100 xx09 series coming out in a few weeks (that will have the audyssey goodies) would be the better buy. but if denon will upgrade the 3808 for cheap and if the pro calibration can be done by the owner....(again, for a reasonable price!) I'm all in!


thanks


----------



## JayBird3993

Just a quick question. I'm somewhat new about AV Receivers. I was looking at Denon 3803 and it's so far I'm leaning towards buying it. Just a general question, if I put a HDMI cable in HDMI Input One (DVD) does that mean Component Input One (DVD) is unavaliable? I'm looking for a receiver that can connect to the following:


HDMI:

Playstation 3

XBOX 360

(The last two HDMI Inputs are reserve for future components)


Component:

Nintendo Wii

Cable Box (Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD DVR)

Home Theater Computer


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayBird3993* /forum/post/14173861
> 
> 
> Just a general question, if I put a HDMI cable in HDMI Input One (DVD) does that mean Component Input One (DVD) is unavaliable?



Nope, you can use all the inputs. You assign which input connector(s) is/are attached to each source name. For instance I have a source I renamed PS3: I assign the PS3 audio out to HDMI Input 1, and the PS3 video out to Component Input 1 (my TV is old component HDTV).



I have my own general question, really minor but was curious: when you call up the 3808 onscreen menu, do you get video "junk" while it's changing from the source you're viewing to the menu screen? None of my previous AVRs did that, they had a smooth transition. Of course, with all the 3808 setup options I may have forgotten something... I have i/p scaling/processing turned off, if that matters. And I'm only using the component video connectors. Thanks.


Edit: to clarify, the 3808 is only getting component video inputs and is passing them straight through in the source format. The "junk" I see may be the TV's fault if nobody else gets it, could be it trying to re-sync to the new input format. I don't know what the menu video output format is, but looks like hi res to me. Still get the "junk" when calling up the menu when viewing a 1080i BD though. This is not a functional problem, but it looks "cheap" IMO. Thanks again.


Edit again: LOL, further *careful* reading seems to indicate this is an old bug. Of course the others didn't explain the issue nearly as technically as I did ("junk") but it does sound like the same thing, some kind of (totally unnecessary) re-synching issue. To me it makes sense to make the AVR menu match the video output format so no several seconds of garbage on the screen. Anyway, if somebody thinks it's something else, have at it with your $0.02 I am firmware 1.69


----------



## JayBird3993




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14173955
> 
> 
> Nope, you can use all the inputs. You assign which input connector(s) is/are attached to each source name. For instance I have a source I renamed PS3: I assign the PS3 audio out to HDMI Input 1, and the PS3 video out to Component Input 1 (my TV is old component HDTV).



Many thanks! You've saved me a whole lot of time and stress, lol.


----------



## Shape

I am interested in purchasing the 3808, but I have a question. When you are streaming music to the 3808, can you control the songs that the receiver is playing via the web interface or via the front panel display?


Basically, I'd like to be able to play streamed music on the receiver without having the television turned on. Possible?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/14174893
> 
> 
> I am interested in purchasing the 3808, but I have a question. When you are streaming music to the 3808, can you control the songs that the receiver is playing via the web interface or via the front panel display?
> 
> 
> Basically, I'd like to be able to play streamed music on the receiver without having the television turned on. Possible?



Yes from either web controller interface or front panel without the TV turned on.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14171453
> 
> 
> First go to the 3808 and look under network and find your IP address (192.168.xxx.xxx) and type that into your browser. This should take you to the main 3808 screen. Click Setup and then Save then follow the directions. It takes a few minutes. After you do this you may want to make a directory for backups and move the config.dat file there so you always know where to find it. You can do multiple backups if you want to try different settings.



If that is your IP address range. I've been using 221.xxx.xx.xxx for over 10 years on my home network.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14171453
> 
> 
> First go to the 3808 and look under network and find your IP address (192.168.xxx.xxx) and type that into your browser. This should take you to the main 3808 screen. Click Setup and then Save then follow the directions. It takes a few minutes. After you do this you may want to make a directory for backups and move the config.dat file there so you always know where to find it. You can do multiple backups if you want to try different settings.



Something is wrong.

when I go to the Ip address I get to what is the main menu. Then I go to Setup Menu

and my only two choices in there are source select and firmware update. I do not see a save. Am I doing something wrong? no save option in the explorer setup menu.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14175199
> 
> 
> Something is wrong.
> 
> when I go to the Ip address I get to what is the main menu. Then I go to Setup Menu
> 
> and my only two choices in there are source select and firmware update. I do not see a save. Am I doing something wrong? no save option in the explorer setup menu.



Strange. Do you have the most current firmware? I hate to say that a hard reset may be in order because that will erase your settings.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14175722
> 
> 
> Strange. Do you have the most current firmware? I hate to say that a hard reset may be in order because that will erase your settings.




firmware version 1.28 and I have included a screen capture of the setup menu. A big reason I wanted to do a save was so I can do a firmware update and not worry. I hope I dont need to do a hard reset. Any other ideas?


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14175722
> 
> 
> Strange. Do you have the most current firmware? I hate to say that a hard reset may be in order because that will erase your settings.




holy cow !!!!

I just read in the firmware thread this...


"BEFORE UPDATING OR HARD RESET BE SURE TO SAVE YOUR CURRENT CONFIGURATION USING THE WEB INTERFACE (OPTION AVAILABLE SINCE 1.57 on 3808/4308). "


and I am at frimware verion 1.28???

how does that happen with a brand new unit from BB?

so I assume I will have to set the whole thing up again grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14176021
> 
> 
> holy cow !!!!
> 
> I just read in the firmware thread this...
> 
> 
> "BEFORE UPDATING OR HARD RESET BE SURE TO SAVE YOUR CURRENT CONFIGURATION USING THE WEB INTERFACE (OPTION AVAILABLE SINCE 1.57 on 3808/4308). "
> 
> 
> and I am at frimware verion 1.28???
> 
> how does that happen with a brand new unit from BB?
> 
> so I assume I will have to set the whole thing up again grrrrrrrrrr



You won't necessarily lose our settings quickdraw...I've updated my firmware twice (maybe three times now) and never lost settings. I think the bulk of people updating firmware are in the same boat too.


Good luck and hey, it's great fun setting it all up too










blairy


----------



## rocksarkar

lads...I had 3808ci for almost two months now and really enjoying but need suggestion for zone2. I am interested in setting up zone2 for my workout(gym) in my basement and planing to get in-ceiling speakers( 4 speakers to cover the basement).. i see that zone 2 has only connection for two speakers, so how do i connect four speakers and ....will the subwoofer function when i play zone 2 or what should i do to get the subwoofer support.... Any suggestion for resonable priced in-ceiling speakers.


----------



## corego

I might suggest Klipsch or BostonAcoustics for the speakers.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/14177003
> 
> 
> lads...I had 3808ci for almost two months now and really enjoying but need suggestion for zone2. I am interested in setting up zone2 for my workout(gym) in my basement and planing to get in-ceiling speakers( 4 speakers to cover the basement).. i see that zone 2 has only connection for two speakers, so how do i connect four speakers and ....will the subwoofer function when i play zone 2 or what should i do to get the subwoofer support.... Any suggestion for resonable priced in-ceiling speakers.



Are you talking about getting a second sub too? The main zone sub does not function when you are using zone 2 unless you have the main zone on at the same time and same source. You should use an old receiver fed by the zone 2 pre out to drive 4 speakers and a sub.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14176657
> 
> 
> You won't necessarily lose our settings quickdraw...I've updated my firmware twice (maybe three times now) and never lost settings. I think the bulk of people updating firmware are in the same boat too.
> 
> 
> Good luck and hey, it's great fun setting it all up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blairy



You are right.

No settings were lost and I am now able to do a config save.

I am liking this unit more and more every day. Its all being run through component and optical connections for now until I can get a plasma sometime early 2009. The only problem I am now having is figuring out how to make my harmony 880 turn on internet radio and the TV.


----------



## rafal72

I am looking for a Twonky coupon that apparently came with 3808 receiver. I checked my original box and I do not have it. Since I bought one of the first boxes I am not sure if this was part of the package. if anyone have it handy please share it or PM me. Thanks in advance


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14178053
> 
> 
> Are you talking about getting a second sub too? The main zone sub does not function when you are using zone 2 unless you have the main zone on at the same time and same source. You should use an old receiver fed by the zone 2 pre out to drive 4 speakers and a sub.



A second receiver or amp is the only way to do it.


----------



## muzz

Forgive my ignorance, but I searched this thread and didn't see a DEFINITE answer.


I have an External 7 channel amp, that I would prefer to use, but I would also like to bitstream from a BD player.


Can the 3808 take the single HDMI out from the BD player, send the video out via HDMI to my PJ, AND output via analog out to my External amp at the same time?


Or do I have to get some type of splitter/transcoder to put before the 3808.


Thanks for any assistance.


m


----------



## Villanman

Lately , every once in a while, the Video seems to glitch. It would turn green and the picture would roll for few seconds. It isn't the source because it has happened on four different inputs with four different sources.

Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## rocksarkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14178053
> 
> 
> Are you talking about getting a second sub too? The main zone sub does not function when you are using zone 2 unless you have the main zone on at the same time and same source. You should use an old receiver fed by the zone 2 pre out to drive 4 speakers and a sub.



Thanks ....I have an extra sub too which i am not using right now. how do i use second sub.. I have another old receiver(onkyo) too but don't want to have any extra equipment in the basement other than in ceiling speakers....


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *muzz* /forum/post/14179250
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 take the single HDMI out from the BD player, send the video out via HDMI to my PJ, AND output via analog out to my External amp at the same time?



Yes. This is using the 3808 as a pre-pro, quite a few are already doing just what you want to do.


It is kinda weird how Denon restricts some audio output, like doesn't allow certain analog output on the "recording" outputs. e.g. you could not record the resulting analog audio out from a BD HDMI-connected source on the DVR/VCR analog jacks. Yet it all comes out the preamp outputs.


----------



## muzz

That's what I figured myself, I mean I would be using it exactly as you say, and a PP would allow this.

The reason I asked, is because during my search in this thread for that answer, someone said they thought that it wouldn't, and that didn't make any sense to me.


I may actually pick up a used one of these as a PP then.


Thanks


m


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14164471
> 
> 
> Hotshotnz- with your Oppo outputting a 480i signal for the Denon to upscale to 720P, can you confirm that the "Aspect" in the Denon is set at "Normal" and not "Full" so as to not have to stretch the already compressed/squished image? You're the second to mention Oppo. So if you are able to get a 16:9 480i image output without Pillar boxes using the Oppo, that may be the way for me to go. I've tried Sony, Panasonic, and Pioneer thus far and they all output a 480i signal in "squished" 4:3 format regardless of what I tell it my screen size is. Thanks.



You are correct, Viperdk. The denon was set to Full (16:9) and if set to Normal (4:3), then the output is 4:3 with sidebars. If I set the Denon to A to H scaling only, and set the Oppo to upscale to 720p (that is, pass through the signal), then with the Denon set to Normal, the image is full screen (no bars). However, with this setting, the Wii image is not full screen through the projector. I've looked at the images from the Oppo at 480i throught the Denon with scaling to 720p (on Full) and compared it to the Oppo scaling to 720p (with Denon on Normal) and can't see any difference. So, yes the Oppo through the Denon on Normal does exactly as you'd described above - but isn't this exactly what the Denon is stating - normal (4:3) or Full (16:9)?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14180480
> 
> 
> Yes. This is using the 3808 as a pre-pro, quite a few are already doing just what you want to do.
> 
> 
> It is kinda weird how Denon restricts some audio output, like doesn't allow certain analog output on the "recording" outputs. e.g. you could not record the resulting analog audio out from a BD HDMI-connected source on the DVR/VCR analog jacks. Yet it all comes out the preamp outputs.



I think the restrictions have to do with the HDMI spec than Denon's choosing.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14179301
> 
> 
> Lately , every once in a while, the Video seems to glitch. It would turn green and the picture would roll for few seconds. It isn't the source because it has happened on four different inputs with four different sources.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this?




If you are using a plasma look up green in the plasma threads. I believe there is a green "smear" issue on some plasmas because of different response times of colors. Just a hunch


----------



## Villanman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14183222
> 
> 
> If you are using a plasma look up green in the plasma threads. I believe there is a green "smear" issue on some plasmas because of different response times of colors. Just a hunch



Nope, not a plasma

It's a Sony LCDRP 60" XBR950 with a DVI connection.

It's weird, every thing has been trouble free since I posted the problem.

Not sure what the deal is/was.

I did actually turn off the receiver and unplug it for a few.

but this problem isn't a smear, the entire screen was actually flipping like an old TV when you messed with the horizontal hold except everything is tinted green. That particular issue has happened 2-3 times, and I had 2-3 other times that the video/colors would scramble in an odd and strange way with one glitch looking nothing like the other. It is really hard to describe. But it is purely random and would last only for a second or two.


----------



## dloose

Similar to what was reported above, when I switch HDMI sources on the Denon, I get a second of a full-screen monochromatic color (HDMI from Denon to Samsung HLT-5687S. Sometimes a remarkable pink, sometimes a pucky green, sometimes a purple. I've had the Denon for about 6 months and it did not do this until about 2 months ago. It MIGHT have started when I updated the firmware on the Sammy. (OMG need to start a logfile of updates LOL) I'm at 1.69 on the Denon. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14167984
> 
> 
> Ok, I give.
> 
> I searched the quasi-manual and this thread. I believe I read that you can perform a configuration backup to a PC. I now have my 3808 networked and getting internet radio. I believe I can try a firmware upgrade but before I attempt that I wanted to backup my settings. Just how is that accomplished? is it done automatically during a firmware update?



Web browser -> your receiver

Setup Menu

Save


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14170785
> 
> 
> quick question. I may need to pick up this receiver after all...I was wondering about online retailers. Are they reliable? Are there ones that are better than others? Should I bite the bullet and just pick it up at BB for the retail price?



Bought mine from 6th Ave. with no problems. Takes a couple of days for DHL shipping to get it. I guess you could pay retail at Best Buy, but I can't think of a reason to do so.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/14177003
> 
> 
> lads...I had 3808ci for almost two months now and really enjoying but need suggestion for zone2. I am interested in setting up zone2 for my workout(gym) in my basement and planing to get in-ceiling speakers( 4 speakers to cover the basement).. i see that zone 2 has only connection for two speakers, so how do i connect four speakers and ....will the subwoofer function when i play zone 2 or what should i do to get the subwoofer support.... Any suggestion for resonable priced in-ceiling speakers.



I'm not doing exactly what you want, but maybe these will give you some ideas. I'm wiring multiple rooms to zone 2, with a set of speakers in each.


Wiring it up, I used one of these:
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/50-2204 

to split the signals to multiple sets of speakers in Zone 2. This also allowed me to run just one set of wires out of the receiver to a more convenient place to split off the signals to the speaker pairs, and saves a bit on wire.


Then in each room, I installed:
http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/50-7880 

impedance matching volume controls, so that the receiver only sees an 8ohm load, regardless of the number of speakers it's actually driving.


MCM has other options for various setups. If you don't need more than two pair of speakers, you might be able to do this without needing the distribution strip. I can't remember (and don't feel like pulling the knob out of the wall plate to find out) if the volume knob can handle two pair of speakers by itself or not. Basically, though, the principle is that you need to add in some kind of impedance matching as you divide the signal so that the receiver sees an 8ohm load. Local volume control is nice, unless you have some other way to do that in your remote zone.


----------



## hzw50

Hello all I was just playing around with network setup on my computer. I was able to turn on and play internet radio. however I went in and changed my audio parms (on the browser) to Pure Direct Mode.

Now I get this message

Pure Direct Mode is Selected !!

Please change the Surround Mode.

ex. Standard(Dolby)...

::::and I can not get out of loop from my browser I am going to try using the GUI.


Is this a bug or did I break a rule lol?


I needed to reset power on the receiver to get out of this, the GUI was also hosed.


----------



## nick72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Villanman* /forum/post/14165632
> 
> 
> Did you set up the Media Player option to "allow" sharing with the Denon?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/14165714
> 
> 
> Yes, on Vista the Denon icon appears to be accepted. On XP, nothing.



I feel your pain. There isn't much troubleshooting info around on this. I spent a lot of time trying to get this to work on my XP PC. I got it to work in the end.


From my ordeal, I figured I'd weigh in here with some tips..


- In WMP11, when you enable Media Sharing, does the Denon icon show up? If not.....

- Under Start -> Run -> services.msc - Verify that the service "Windows Media Player Network Sharing" is started

- Under Start -> Run -> eventvwr.msc - Check your computer's System Event Viewer for errors. In particular errors with the service "WMPNetworkSvc"

- Check your PCs firewall.

- If the Denon icon does show up, make sure that particular device has been allowed to access your media (i.e.: it has a green check mark in it)


If you are getting errors in the Event Logs with regard to "WMPNetworkSvc", I was only able to fix it by uninstalling all the WMP11 components and then re-installing WMP11.


I hope this helps somewhat..


----------



## piccirilli

Has anyone out there figured out how to stream music to the 3808 from pandora.com website?


----------



## Stiege

Has anyone had any luck with getting their 880 to control xm? I just picked up a 2808ci, and posted in that thread, but there seem to be way more 3808 owners and I'm hoping they're set up the same way.


Thanks in advance,


Jason


----------



## catman2

i got some great polk audios off ebay, not the cheap model.. were about 200 bucks each i think.PM me if you want a reference. i found them nice and flat in response, but did not auditon other models.


BTW. the graphic display for zone 2 is very old school and clunky, not the nice menu of zone 1...it's more like moon landing computer graphics !


----------



## Hotshotnz

Here's an interesting website with links to information in PDFs about various features of the Denon 3808 - simply click on the hyperlink of any feature you wish to find out more about.









http://www.audioproducts.co.nz/Produ...?pid=AVR3808BK


----------



## malcolmp6

Anybody have any luck in using their denon 3808 ci remote to control a Sony XBR4 TV?

I followed the instructions in the manual and used all the preset codes for Sony TVs but my TV just won't turn on using the denon remote.


----------



## catman2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14183447
> 
> 
> Similar to what was reported above, when I switch HDMI sources on the Denon, I get a second of a full-screen monochromatic color (HDMI from Denon to Samsung HLT-5687S. Sometimes a remarkable pink, sometimes a pucky green, sometimes a purple. I've had the Denon for about 6 months and it did not do this until about 2 months ago. It MIGHT have started when I updated the firmware on the Sammy. (OMG need to start a logfile of updates LOL) I'm at 1.69 on the Denon. Anyone else experience this?



I use 3808 with PS3 and HD72 projector. It takes about 2 seconds while it syncs to new source, during which HD72 gives me its generic blue screen. If I switch amp on while a source is playing it gives me ashort burst of sound, then resyncs and starts playing again about 2 seconds later. Not a problem for me.


----------



## Plex

I got my 3808 this past Friday and played with it all weekend. Kinda like the remote everyone hates and i probably over bought since I'm only plugging in a PS3 (so far).


I do have a silly question, how do i see the OSD from the 3808 when my PS3 is not on, right now i have to have it on to see 3808 menu's.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14189884
> 
> 
> I got my 3808 this past Friday and played with it all weekend. Kinda like the remote everyone hates and i probably over bought since I'm only plugging in a PS3 (so far).
> 
> 
> I do have a silly question, how do i see the OSD from the 3808 when my PS3 is not on, right now i have to have it on to see 3808 menu's.



It depends on how you have run the connections. I run all video to the 3808 first and then one HDMI out from the 3808 to the TV (input 7). As long as I have input 7 selected, I can see the 3808's OSD.


How do you have the PS3, 3808, and TV connected?


----------



## catman2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14180480
> 
> 
> 
> It is kinda weird how Denon restricts some audio output, like doesn't allow certain analog output on the "recording" outputs. e.g. you could not record the resulting analog audio out from a BD HDMI-connected source on the DVR/VCR analog jacks. Yet it all comes out the preamp outputs.




that sounds interesting, does that mean I could use my pre-amp outs to feed the hdmi audio to zone 2 as normally it's unavailable. I wonder....


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14190623
> 
> 
> It depends on how you have run the connections. I run all video to the 3808 first and then one HDMI out from the 3808 to the TV (input 7). As long as I have input 7 selected, I can see the 3808's OSD.
> 
> 
> How do you have the PS3, 3808, and TV connected?



I fall into a special category for my TV, I have a Cable Card so i don't have a box, the cable goes right into the TV. I currently have my PS3 going to the 3808 by HDMI and out to my TV, I have an optical out from the TV to the Sat (1) input. I think i need to have a video out to the TV


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14191451
> 
> 
> I fall into a special category for my TV, I have a Cable Card so i don't have a box, the cable goes right into the TV. I currently have my PS3 going to the 3808 by HDMI and out to my TV, I have an optical out from the TV to the Sat (1) input. I think i need to have a video out to the TV



Yes, to see the 3808's OSD you will need to select a video input on your TV that is coming from a video output on your 3808.


For me that was HDMI out from 3808 to input 7 on my TV.


----------



## jsm88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14191732
> 
> 
> Yes, to see the 3808's OSD you will need to select a video input on your TV that is coming from a video output on your 3808.
> 
> 
> For me that was HDMI out from 3808 to input 7 on my TV.



If I wanted to use one of the surplus s-video or component outs to send the OSD to an old lcd monitor (using the appropriate adapter) could I have it feeding the osd at all times? I'd like to have the mp3 source and web radio features available at will from the couch or kitchen, but without having the pj running (the main video output.)


----------



## viperdk

So, I've been vigorously auditioning both the Denon AVR-3808CI and Onkyo TX-SR875 over the past 30 days and have finally come to a decision as to which one to keep. I thought my decision and rationale may come in handy to someone looking at the same options. Note that both are really great receivers, but one of them just seemed to suit my needs better. This is a lot of information, so I will try and organize this review as best I can for those looking for a specific feature.

*Objective*

Find an A/V receiver that will noticeably improve standard definition image quality while maximizing sound performance in a 9.1 surround system with 2 pairs of side surrounds.

*Equipment Tested*

61" Panasonic PT-61LCX Rear Projection LCD @ 720p native

Klipsch Reference 10 Series speakers (RF-10, RC-10, SW-10, RS-10, RB-10)

Motorola DCH3414 DVR/Cable Box outputting SD @ 480i and HD 1080i (HDMI)

Pioneer DV-410-V-K DVD Player outputting 480i (HDMI)

Playstation 3 outputting 720p (HDMI)

*Sound Quality*

My home theater room is fairly large/open room. Additionally, my speakers, though Klipsch Reference, are entry level and I do not want to upgrade them as of yet. So getting a "full" heavy sound out of what I have to work with was important to me. The Audyssey setup for 8 listening positions on both units did not provide this. The sound was left hollow and weak with not enough surround while testing "expanded" 6.1 sources bitstreamed from DVD's and Blu-Rays in DTS and Dolby Digital. While leaving the Audyssey EQ setting untouched, I played around with the remaining settings of both units (tone controls, crossovers, distance, output levels, etc.) and got the Denon up to producing the sound I was looking for. I was about ready to declare the Denon the obvious winner for this round, until I spent some extra time with the Onkyo. In the end, I am equally satisfied with the sound quality of both units, with the Onkyo still seeming to place a tad bit more of an emphasis on the highs. What does this mean? Basically, the sound quality for the units would not factor in to my end decision, but if I had to choose one based on SQ alone, I would select the Denon as it was the easiest to obtain the desired sound.


I only did some minor testing with CD Audio, since my setup will mainly be used for home theater. Both systems were comparable in quality for 2 channel CD sources. The sound was good whether processing 2-channel, 2.1, or using Pro Logic for surround. They didn't blow me away, but then I would need to upgrade my fronts to get that effect. The receiver can only do so much with the tools at hand. It should be important to note that the Denon had more customizable features for 2 channel sources and seemed to have more useful simulated surround modes than did the Onkyo.

*Video Processing*

Before I start talking about picture quality, I want to point out that I did calibrate my TV first using DVE. The calibration was done via the TV settings with the Denon scaling a 480i DVD image to 720p. I then re-ran the calibration with the Onkyo scaling the image, and used the picture control settings on the Onkyo to compensate for any discrepancies between the two receivers.


Knowing that the Onkyo's Reon HQV video chip was supposed to be superior Denon's Faroudja DCDI, I was still optimistic for the Denon since the DCDI chip is used in some of the more higher end upscaling DVD players. So I began with comparing DVD quality. I used Gladiator as my test movie as it has a great combination of light and dark scenes and a good mix of zoomed out/close up shots. Without getting into too much detail, the Denon's picture was slightly better than my $100.00 DVD player doing the upscaling. The picture seemed smoother, but not necessarily clearer. The Onkyo, on the other hand, was much sharper/cleaner and the colors were definitely more brilliant. Minor jaggies and noise that were still there with the Denon were virtually nonexistent with the Onkyo. The level of clean detail was incredible. In fact, to the non AV enthusiast, I would go as far as to say that it could be mistaken for pure high definition without a side by side comparison. Where the Denon seemed to gloss over some of the zoomed out battle scenes earlier in the movie, I could make out each individual soldier in shocking clarity with the Onkyo. Just for the heck of it, I decided to compare them both to the upscaling feature in my PS3, which I had not utilized prior due to HDMI constraints. I was shocked to find that the PS3 scaling of DVD's to 720p was noticeably improved from the Denon with a quality almost matching the Onkyo. But minor imperfections still remained when looking for them, such as PQ noise and the occasional 3:2 pull down issue. If I wasn't so concerned with burning out the PS3 (as many did with their PS2s), I would be hard pressed to consider using it as my primary DVD player and having it do the scaling. But then, what would be the point of having a $1,000+ AVR if I'm not utilizing it's scaling?


Comparing TV video processing was not so cut and dry. Despite what CNET says about my TV, I've never had an issue with it's deinterlacing/downscaling of 1080i to 720p. Additionally, the Denon doesn't touch 1080i signals. So does the Onkyo converting 1080i-->720p do a better job than my TV? Sure... I guess... maybe??? I didn't notice much of a difference. Like a Blu-ray source, true HDTV just simply looks good. I guess I could say that the Onkyo seemed to handle the conversion of HD signals that are not natively HD (say, an old episode of MASH broadcasted over an HD channel) more smoothly than the TV. But differences are subtle. So that leaves scaling and processing of standard definition TV. In comparing the four, here's the quick and dirty: The Panasonic TV does a less than average job of scaling/processing with pictures tending to look soft and blurry, the Motorola STB does a terrible job leaving images filled with noise and framerate problems, and the Denon AVR does a slightly above average job displaying a picture that is sharper than the TV processing but with a few noticeable 3:2 failures. Though not as bad as the TV, the Denon generated a picture that was still pretty dull. Then there's the Onkyo... the Reon chip only outputs images in full 16:9 aspect, meaning it stretches all 4:3 480i incoming signals creating what is known as "Fat TV." For some, this could be compensated by the TV, but my television does not allow changing the aspect ratio for incoming HD signals. So unless I get a new TV or STB that has that feature, I'm stuck with the stretching. At first I hated this, but I was intrigued when I noticed how much better the Onkyo's stretched image was than the Denon's stretched image (which is obtained by setting aspect to "Full"). So I did some additional calibration and noise reduction/edge enhancement tweaking. In the end, I was able to make a "quality" standard definition signal look shockingly good, even when stretched. In fact, the detail and color clarity was so good, that I actually preferred watching the upscaled/stretched SD programming of Psych on TBS over the TBS HD programming. Although this was definitely the exception in my testing. And it's important to note that while still better, channels with a poor signal (ie. BBC America) are still hard to watch even with Reon processing. But for a good SD signal, the difference is incredible.


I am not going to discuss Blu-rays in this section since I am having the PS3 handle all of the video processing. But for the record, the PQ just as fantastic whether going through the Denon or the Onkyo.

*Features Unique to the Denon*

Ability to change the aspect ratio of 4:3 images from "Normal" 4:3 to "Full" stretched

Separate terminals for A/B Side Sourrounds (sharing 1 amp)

Beautiful and easy to use overscreen GUI

Larger display on unit/inclusion of incoming & outgoing channel info

Easier to use more customizable remote (I know I'm in the minority with this one)

Network made updating the firmware a REALLY easy 10 min. process

Ability to reset the Audyssey settings without re-running it

*Features Unique to the Onkyo*

Ability to deinterlace/downscale 1080i to 720p (Denon will not)

Video Processing controls for noise/block reduction and edge enhancement of SD sources

THX Processing Modes (They seem to brighten the sound too much, so I keep them off)

*Bugs*

I only encountered one bug with the Denon, but it was a big one. When the Denon takes a 480i image output via HDMI from my Motorola STB and upscales it to 720p in "Normal" aspect so it's not stretched, the picture is displayed with a green bar at the edge of the picture (1/4" thick on my 61" screen). This does not occur when using component cables (which is noticeably lower quality), nor when I have my STB or the TV perform the scaling. In talking with Denon, they told me that the problem lies with the Motorola STB not having the most recent repeater flag firmware update, which is for HDMI communications. Meanwhile, Comcast claims that their boxes have the most recent firmware, but also pointed out that they do not support HDMI issues. This leads me to believe that even if there was a firmware update for the repeater flag, that they wouldn't necessarily issue it out. After trying three different cable boxes from Comcast and adjusting every relevant setting I could find in the Denon and STB, I gave up on troubleshooting this issue.


The Onkyo on the other hand had a few more bugs associated with it, though they were minor. I did experience the famous "speaker popping" issue with the PS3, though it never occurred in Blu-Ray/DVD movie playback. Just on rare occasions when bringing up menus and what not. There are some minor lip sync issues that the Denon did not have when using the AVR at a very low volume or in night mode. However, it only seemed to be actually noticeable via the cable box and even then only on a few select channels. More tweaking with speaker distances may fix this, but I don't usually listen at that low of volume anyway. There were a couple of times when I got the "No Signal" error with HDMI switching. This seemed to be unique to when a component would be in transition during the switch (say, changing the channel while switching to cable or powering up the DVD player while switching to DVD). Finally, the volume up button on the remote sticks.

*Features Not Tested*

HD audio output (DTSHD MA, Dolby True HD)

Network audio streaming in the Denon

Zonal control

Video/Sound Processing Games

Firmware updating on the Onkyo (it was at ver. 1.07)

*Verdict*

In the end, I decided on the Onkyo. It was difficult decision because I really liked many of the features on the Denon that the Onkyo lacked. So I had to go back to my original objective as listed above- and the amazing video processing of Reon chip outweighed everything else that was pulling me towards the Denon. The only thing that was really holding me back at first was the fact that I would have to stretch SDTV with the Onkyo. However, the green bar issue would force me to have to stretch the Denon picture anyway. And the stretched 4:3 Denon picture was vastly inferior to the Onkyo's. After making the decision, I hosted a movie party where we watched 13 hours of DVD's straight. The Onkyo never skipped a beat, and was no hotter after 13 hours than it was after 1. It had my guests looking all over the room from the Dolby Digital Ex surround processing and I even had some people ducking at ship explosions. There was actually had one technically inclined guest that thought I was running Blu-rays on a 61" 1080p plasma when I was really playing DVD's on a 720p rear projection LCD with the Reon chip handling the video processing. Yea... for my setup at least, the Onkyo TX-SR875 is THAT GOOD.


----------



## Vexeus

Quick question that I cannot seem to find the answer to:


I store all of my music on a music server so that any laptop or computer on my network can play the music. Will I be able to navigate to the music on this server through the OSD on the Denon or is another computer required? I'm getting the impression that another computer is required (one with WMP 11).


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm88* /forum/post/14192149
> 
> 
> If I wanted to use one of the surplus s-video or component outs to send the OSD to an old lcd monitor (using the appropriate adapter) could I have it feeding the osd at all times? I'd like to have the mp3 source and web radio features available at will from the couch or kitchen, but without having the pj running (the main video output.)



Don't see why you couldn't have hdmi to your PJ and use either component/svideo/composite out to a second LCD. Video would be the same for all outputs.


Alternatively you could use zone two composite out to your lcd.


blairy


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14192631
> 
> 
> So, I've been vigorously auditioning both the Denon AVR-3808CI and Onkyo TX-SR875 over the past 30 days and have finally come to a decision as to which one to keep. I thought my decision and rationale may come in handy to someone looking at the same options. Note that both are really great receivers, but one of them just seemed to suit my needs better. This is a lot of information, so I will try and organize this review as best I can for those looking for a specific feature.....



Makes me want to puke when people take units home to audition. the B&M store takes a loss on the returns and the rest of us pay for it in higher prices.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14193877
> 
> 
> Makes me want to puke when people take units home to audition. the B&M store takes a loss on the returns and the rest of us pay for it in higher prices.



That's because you assume he bought 2 units at a B&M & is going to return one.

He very well may have done just that but at high end shops they will loan you a couple of their demo units to audition, it's very common to also audition high end speakers the same way.


So next time before you puke you may want to get the whole story!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Vexus...


Yes. And you can create put links to the files on the media server into the memory presets of the 3808. I've done this myself so I know it works. My network server has windows media player built-in so it was easy.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14193877
> 
> 
> Makes me want to puke when people take units home to audition. the B&M store takes a loss on the returns and the rest of us pay for it in higher prices.




When the people at the B&M store tell you to buy it and try it out, and to return it if you don't like it, then what are you supposed to do? I got my 3808 from BestBuy. They told me if I didn't like it for any reason to just return it, but take it home and try it out. I could have purchased two or three receivers to try them out from what they were telling me. If they tell me I can do it, then there certainly isn't a problem in doing that. If they take a loss then it would be their fault for telling me to try them out.


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14194222
> 
> 
> When the people at the B&M store tell you to buy it and try it out, and to return it if you don't like it, then what are you supposed to do? I got my 3808 from BestBuy. They told me if I didn't like it for any reason to just return it, but take it home and try it out. I could have purchased two or three receivers to try them out from what they were telling me. If they tell me I can do it, then there certainly isn't a problem in doing that. If they take a loss then it would be their fault for telling me to try them out.



aaronwt is correct. I was told to take them home and try them out. I had done a lot of research prior to walking in the store, but as the salesman said, every receiver sounds different depending on your setup. Receiver A may sound better than B in the store, but the opposite may be true with your own system at home. I see no problem with doing so if that is what the sales folk recommend.


----------



## sean71

Hi guys, I have a quick question on the latest fw update. I just recently purchased my 3808 from 6ave about 6 weeks ago, I checked to see when it was manufactured but don't actually know where to find that info so I went to the denon site to check for update but saw that it says you do not need to update if your serial# is higher than 17xxx, my serial number is 23xxx, so I am assuming that means that my 3808 is already at 1.69 and I can just plug it up and go. Please help me if I have misunderstood something that I read or let me know if I really do need to do an update. I'm kind of new to this and want to make sure that everything goes smoothly. Thanks, Sean


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14194843
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a quick question on the latest fw update. I just recently purchased my 3808 from 6ave about 6 weeks ago, I checked to see when it was manufactured but don't actually know where to find that info so I went to the denon site to check for update but saw that it says you do not need to update if your serial# is higher than 17xxx, my serial number is 23xxx, so I am assuming that means that my 3808 is already at 1.69 and I can just plug it up and go. Please help me if I have misunderstood something that I read or let me know if I really do need to do an update. I'm kind of new to this and want to make sure that everything goes smoothly. Thanks, Sean



Check the 3808/4308/5308 firmware tracking thread for more info:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## sean71

So I see that were up to ver.1.70. I guess I'll just do the firmware check as described in the tracking guide. Thanks for pointing that out to me. I'm really scared to do the update because I've read so many bad reports from people after doing it. I have not even hooked mine up yet, so I don't want to screw it up before I even get a chance to listen to it. I guess we'll see.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14195015
> 
> 
> So I see that were up to ver.1.70. I guess I'll just do the firmware check as described in the tracking guide. Thanks for pointing that out to me. I'm really scared to do the update because I've read so many bad reports from people after doing it. I have not even hooked mine up yet, so I don't want to screw it up before I even get a chance to listen to it. I guess we'll see.



The firmware 1.70 is for European 3808 receivers. Latest firmware 1.69 is for USA. Check first post firmware tracking thread in detail. Many update their receivers firmware right after plugging in new. I did so it was up to date before configuring. Updated twice since.


Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck


----------



## kokobucks

New to the thread.


I just want to see if I understand this right. I have had the 3808 for a few months, but recently got a new TV.


My TivoHD and ComcastHD box are both connected to the 3808 via HDMI. My Wii and DVD player are connected via component (DVD using coax for sound).


I can bypass processing for the TivoHD and ComcastHD box just fine, but when I try to shut off processing for the Wii, I get no signal.


Is that normal? Or do I have to shut off the i/p scaler?


Technically there is no real reason to bypass the Denon processing, but I like to know.


Anyway, the short of it is can I shut off processing from an analog input (namely the Wii and DVD player) and pass it via HDMI to the TV?


I'm sure it has been answered in the thread before, but I did a search and had a little trouble figuring out what the answer was, so I figured I'd ask.


Thanks.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14195513
> 
> 
> Anyway, the short of it is can I shut off processing from an analog input (namely the Wii and DVD player) and pass it via HDMI to the TV?.



No, you can NOT pass a 480i signal over HDMI. it has to be converted to at least 480p to work. Is your Wii set to widescreen and ETV (480p) mode?


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/14195639
> 
> 
> No, you can NOT pass a 480i signal over HDMI. it has to be converted to at least 480p to work. Is your Wii set to widescreen and ETV (480p) mode?



Yes on the Wii. It is set to ETV.


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/14195639
> 
> 
> No, you can NOT pass a 480i signal over HDMI. it has to be converted to at least 480p to work. Is your Wii set to widescreen and ETV (480p) mode?



You actually can pass a 480i signal over HDMI. It's just that not too many upscaling DVD players allow this. Three models that I know of that do are the Panasonic DVD-S54K ($89), Pioneer Dv-410V-K ($99), and the Oppo DV-980H ($169). If you are going to utilize the AVR for it's scaling of a standard definition source, it's almost always best to send it a raw 480i signal. Otherwsie you end up scaling the signal twice, with the upscaling dvd player doing the deinterlacing. Going on the assumption that the Faroudja DCDI is a better scaler/deinterlacer than your HDMI DVD player or your TV has, it's best to let the Denon do all the heavy lifting.


----------



## channad

I purchased an AVR-2808CI. Then, I found an amazing deal on a 3808CI. So I returned the 2808 and got the 3808.


WOW! What an amazing machine...


Setup was a breeze, and it's been cool just having HDMI to plug in and out of the receiver. I can't wait for my Denon 2500 Blu-Ray player arrives, to get all that juicy HD audio. Not to mention my Sammy 650.


So far, the 3808 has made me smile, and I'm very fortunate to have gotten such a great deal. Just wanted to say what's up!


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14196015
> 
> 
> I purchased an AVR-2808CI. Then, I found an amazing deal on a 3808CI. So I returned the 2808 and got the 3808.
> 
> 
> WOW! What an amazing machine...
> 
> 
> Setup was a breeze, and it's been cool just having HDMI to plug in and out of the receiver. I can't wait for my Denon 2500 Blu-Ray player arrives, to get all that juicy HD audio. Not to mention my Sammy 650.
> 
> 
> So far, the 3808 has made me smile, and I'm very fortunate to have gotten such a great deal. Just wanted to say what's up!



yeah, it's an amazing machine! welcome to the club!


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14193877
> 
> 
> Makes me want to puke when people take units home to audition. the B&M store takes a loss on the returns and the rest of us pay for it in higher prices.



The price you pay is less decided by the store and more decided by the MSRP of the item.


Just like tips for a waiter/waitress. Tips are not based on good or bad service, as they aught to be. Tips are based on the price of your meal. A high priced meal with poor service and a 5% tip will earn far more than a low priced mean with outstanding service at a 20% tip.


So I actually think you are bulimic and are seeking excuses to use in your purgings Please see a doctor!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

viper....


I have Pioneer 410 and do precisely that. I pass 480i to the 3808 and let the 3808 do the upconverting. I tried all the different upconverting options, player-tv-3808, and this combination works best.


The DCDi chipset does a fine job this way.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

chan....


Yes, the 3808 at its price/features is one major value. Quite amazing actually.


----------



## jsm88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14194156
> 
> 
> Vexus...
> 
> 
> Yes. And you can create put links to the files on the media server into the memory presets of the 3808. I've done this myself so I know it works. My network server has windows media player built-in so it was easy.



how well does the web interface handle large libraries, like say, 30,000







mp3s and flac (can it handle flac?)


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14196330
> 
> 
> The price you pay is less decided by the store and more decided by the MSRP of the item.
> 
> 
> Just like tips for a waiter/waitress. Tips are not based on good or bad service, as they aught to be. Tips are based on the price of your meal. A high priced meal with poor service and a 5% tip will earn far more than a low priced mean with outstanding service at a 20% tip.
> 
> 
> So I actually think you are bulimic and are seeking excuses to use in your purgings Please see a doctor!



Amazing. You want to compare a B&M store taking a hit on returns with tips?

I think what you may have been doing is making a feeble attempt at describing what most people in business simply call margin.

A loss is a loss anyway you look at it. For a business to stay solvent it is necessary for that business to either raise prices to allow for such practices like shoplifting/returns or go in the red and fold. Which do you think they do? You wouldn't stay in business for long if everything you sold was an open box item. If it was agreed up front that a home audition was going to take place I have no problem with that but I know too many people never even mention already have plans to return one. I remember reading a post in AVS from some guy who brought home 3 different HDTV's without upfront knowledge to the store and he was proud of it. Anyways, nuff said


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14195701
> 
> 
> You actually can pass a 480i signal over HDMI. It's just that not too many upscaling DVD players allow this. Three models that I know of that do are the Panasonic DVD-S54K ($89), Pioneer Dv-410V-K ($99), and the Oppo DV-980H ($169). If you are going to utilize the AVR for it's scaling of a standard definition source, it's almost always best to send it a raw 480i signal. Otherwsie you end up scaling the signal twice, with the upscaling dvd player doing the deinterlacing. Going on the assumption that the Faroudja DCDI is a better scaler/deinterlacer than your HDMI DVD player or your TV has, it's best to let the Denon do all the heavy lifting.



Well the DVD player is progressive scan and the Wii is set for ETV (so a 480p). I just get 'No Signal' when I try to bypass the processing/upscaling of the video on those two devices.


I just didn't know if the 3808 didn't allow the passing of 480p via component to the receiver out via HDMI. But it sounds like it does.


I'll have to play around a bit more and see if I'm missing something.


And yes I understand the Faroudja should be a better job at upconverting, but I like to have options.







The TV is relatively high end, so the upscaling is fine with that too.


And before I hooked everything up to the receiver I did try direct connects to the TV, just to see how well it did. To me it seems both are relatively similar in that regard.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

how well does the web interface handle large librarie



I don't know jsm. Didn't try that many. Don't know if I even have that many stored on my web server. I'm pretty sure you'd have to setup categories to even come close to managing that many songs. There might be a limit of entries. I've not looked at those specs. However I do know there is a limit of presets. Its actually quite a few in terms of groups/numbers but clearly not that many.


----------



## gswfaninaz

I've just upgraded to a 3808. In my theater I have two sets of surround speakers positioned for my two primary seating areas.

In my previous Denon install, I connected the surrounds to the A and B and then selected A + B for movies and B for music. With the 3808 I have a choice between hooking the rear speakers to suround B or Suround Back.


I'm interperting that if I want to do any kind of 7.1 that I have to connect the speakers to Suround Back since the auto setup didn't recognize the speakers connected to Suround B. The disadvantage for me is that when they're connected to Suround Back I don't seem to have a way to activate them for 5.1 Surround modes.


I prefer having the ability to use A + B for movies and B for music but I don't want to miss out on the ability do 7.1 and auto setup for all speakers. Do I seem to have the correct understanding of my limits. (Sorry in advance if I haven't been very elegant in my posting).


BTW, the GUI is an incredible improvement as an interface.


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gswfaninaz* /forum/post/14198920
> 
> 
> I've just upgraded to a 3808. In my theater I have two sets of surround speakers positioned for my two primary seating areas.
> 
> In my previous Denon install, I connected the surrounds to the A and B and then selected A + B for movies and B for music. With the 3808 I have a choice between hooking the rear speakers to suround B or Suround Back.
> 
> 
> I'm interperting that if I want to do any kind of 7.1 that I have to connect the speakers to Suround Back since the auto setup didn't recognize the speakers connected to Suround B. The disadvantage for me is that when they're connected to Suround Back I don't seem to have a way to activate them for 5.1 Surround modes.
> 
> 
> I prefer having the ability to use A + B for movies and B for music but I don't want to miss out on the ability do 7.1 and auto setup for all speakers. Do I seem to have the correct understanding of my limits. (Sorry in advance if I haven't been very elegant in my posting).
> 
> 
> BTW, the GUI is an incredible improvement as an interface.



You should be able to do what you want. The surround back speakers share an amp assignment the zonal speakers. not the surround B. By default, the amp assign assumes that these are zone speakers, so you just need to change the amp assign setting to 7.1 to activate them for surround backs. Then when you run Audyssey, select 7.1B and it will measure all 10 speakers. For the two pairs of side surrounds, it will measure the A's by themselves, the B's by themselves, and then A+B together. Then you just select which set (A, B, or A+B) you want to use in the settings for each input source.


----------



## gswfaninaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14199333
> 
> 
> You should be able to do what you want. The surround back speakers share an amp assignment the zonal speakers. not the surround B. By default, the amp assign assumes that these are zone speakers, so you just need to change the amp assign setting to 7.1 to activate them for surround backs. Then when you run Audyssey, select 7.1B and it will measure all 10 speakers. For the two pairs of side surrounds, it will measure the A's by themselves, the B's by themselves, and then A+B together. Then you just select which set (A, B, or A+B) you want to use in the settings for each input source.



Thanks so much for the response. So just to be clear, I connect the back speakers to the Surround Back terminals but I can control them with the A, B, A+B settings?


----------



## QZ1

To expound on what someone else mentioned, sometimes a dealer has a second demo AVR available just for in-home auditions. Therefore, they only have one more non-factory sealed AVR to sell, when it is discontinued.


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gswfaninaz* /forum/post/14199407
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the response. So just to be clear, I connect the back speakers to the Surround Back terminals but I can control them with the A, B, A+B settings?



Hmm… perhaps I’m misinterpreting what you’re asking. I’m going on the thought that you are looking to have two sets of side surrounds (an A and a B) in addition to one set of rear surrounds. So 6 surround speakers total, with the A and B speakers both outputting the same signal. Is this correct? If so, the back speakers are independant from the A/B switch. The only way to shut them off would be to change the amp assign to 5.1. The A/B will only control your two sets of side surrounds. Note that these both (A and B) share the same amp.


----------



## gswfaninaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14199873
> 
> 
> Hmm… perhaps I’m misinterpreting what you’re asking. I’m going on the thought that you are looking to have two sets of side surrounds (an A and a B) in addition to one set of rear surrounds. So 6 surround speakers total, with the A and B speakers both outputting the same signal. Is this correct? If so, the back speakers are independant from the A/B switch. The only way to shut them off would be to change the amp assign to 5.1. The A/B will only control your two sets of side surrounds. Note that these both (A and B) share the same amp.



Actually it's different. I have 4 total surround speakers, so in 5.1 I want the same from a + b, and in 7.1 I would want a and b unique. Is that possible?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gswfaninaz* /forum/post/14200789
> 
> 
> Actually it's different. I have 4 total surround speakers, so in 5.1 I want the same from a + b, and in 7.1 I would want a and b unique. Is that possible?



-For 5.1 use surround A

-For 7.1 use surround A and surround Back (SB). You must go to amp assign and set it for surround back instead of zone 2

-Surround B is designed for long rooms that need 2 sets of side speakers to cover the whole room. Surround B channels are not discrete, as it was said they share the same amps as surround A. Surround A and B will always have the same output coming out of them.


----------



## QZ1

The exact full depth (from volume knob to binding posts) of the Denon 3808ci is critical to me.


I have read Denon's finalized spec. for this, but then someone's measurement of this AVR varied slightly. Just in case of an error by Denon, or that one owner, I want to get a second measurement on this AVR.


Would someone, maybe if you just have this AVR on a rack shelf (for easy access) measure the full depth, to at least the nearest 1/16"?

I would say, to place a book vertically at the volume knob, and and another at the binding posts, to get an accurate reading.


The listed & measured specs. are borderline, so I have been agonizing over it, in relation to the curvature of my speaker cables. I hope someone will help me out. Thanks.


----------



## jems

I must have inadvertently changed a setting on my 3808. I can't get the gui to show up on screen. I don't see an option to turn it back on. Any advice?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jems* /forum/post/14201699
> 
> 
> I must have inadvertently changed a setting on my 3808. I can't get the gui to show up on screen. I don't see an option to turn it back on. Any advice?



Small power button off and on reboot


----------



## xandra

Just purchased a Denon AVR-3808ci - since bought from Crutchfield I've got 30 days to test.


Are there any owners here of this (or similar) have any setup advice...


Firstly: is it vital that run all the updates before doing anything else (not sure where my 100' enet cable is lurking)


ALSO:

Are there are any gotcha's, counter-intuitive settings, or options to look out for. (I'm already comfortable with Audysses setup - assuming similar to Onk's)


should it matter, will be connecting to: 2 dvd players (one does SACD), a panny recorder, TWCable box, Sony LCD, wii, iPod, And Parasound Amplifier


----------



## twatkins521

I purchased a new Denon AVR3808CI a few days ago. I am using the reciever as a pre-pro only driving my two McIntosh amps. The 3808 IS NOT installed in a cabinet. It sits on a open shelf.


The Denon gets really hot when driving the MACs. It has shut itself off once. The situation is magnified when using upgraded power cords. My suspicion is that more current is being delivered to the Denon with the upgraded power cords, but that is only a guess right now. Since I am not using the amps in the Denon and they cannot be turned off, the current has to go somewhere and in my case, the unit becomes a great sounding space heater. I think this is why the Denon is getting so hot.


Denon customer support says the amp is operating normal but I find this hard to believe.


Has anyone else experienced this or have have any ideas? (other than returning the unit to the dealer).


Thanks


----------



## jsmiddleton4

tw......


I'm confused, why can't the amps in the Denon be turned off?


----------



## twatkins521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14201810
> 
> 
> tw......
> 
> 
> I'm confused, why can't the amps in the Denon be turned off?



Denon customer support told me they cannot be turned off without powering off the unit. No Power, no sound.










I'm more confused than you. I just want to disengage the internal amps as use it as a pre/pro only.


It's been on for approx. one hour this evening at the temp on top on the unit above the front panel display is 110 degrees and rising. The MAC amps are outputting less than 3 watts per channel and are ice cold to the touch.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twatkins521* /forum/post/14201787
> 
> 
> I purchased a new Denon AVR3808CI a few days ago. I am using the reciever as a pre-pro only driving my two McIntosh amps. The 3808 IS NOT installed in a cabinet. It sits on a open shelf.
> 
> 
> The Denon gets really hot when driving the MACs. It has shut itself off once. The situation is magnified when using upgraded power cords. My suspicion is that more current is being delivered to the Denon with the upgraded power cords, but that is only a guess right now. Since I am not using the amps in the Denon and they cannot be turned off, the current has to go somewhere and in my case, the unit becomes a great sounding space heater. I think this is why the Denon is getting so hot.
> 
> 
> Denon customer support says the amp is operating normal but I find this hard to believe.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this or have have any ideas? (other than returning the unit to the dealer).
> 
> 
> Thanks



I am using mine as a PP too. Yes, it does get very warm. It has plenty of ventilation on all sides. I am guessing, based on past amps I've owned, that Denon sets the idle current higher than some = heat even with no load. Plus the tons of digital stuff of course. There is little heat around the main amp transformer (left side).


I have two other similarly powerful AVRs of older vintage and they get at least as warm when idling. They've been running fine for years, heat hasn't hurt them. So I'd have to say the temp of this Denon is not at all unusual.


BTW I'm using an upgraded power cord on my 3808 too. I did it by habit. I'm not sure it's doing so much. If you want I could measure the AC idle current, and the temp too.


----------



## twatkins521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14201986
> 
> 
> I am using mine as a PP too. Yes, it does get very warm. It has plenty of ventilation on all sides. I am guessing, based on past amps I've owned, that Denon sets the idle current higher than some = heat even with no load. Plus the tons of digital stuff of course. There is little heat around the main amp transformer (left side).
> 
> 
> I have two other similarly powerful AVRs of older vintage and they get at least as warm when idling. They've been running fine for years, heat hasn't hurt them. So I'd have to say the temp of this Denon is not at all unusual.
> 
> 
> BTW I'm using an upgraded power cord on my 3808 too. I did it by habit. I'm not sure it's doing so much. If you want I could measure the AC idle current, and the temp too.



If it is not too much trouble, I'ld love to know what your AC idle current and temps are. I am using a temperature probe that is designed to go up to 475 degrees. Just laying the probe on top of the Denon about 3 inches from the front panel in the center, I get a reading now of 116 degees after just over 1.5hrs of operation. I cannot measure the AC idle current.


I notice that the temp of the units drops about 5 degrees when I use the stock power cord but does not sound as good to me. I have tried an Analysis Plus Power Oval, Signal Cable MagicPower Digital Reference, and a Signal Cable MagicPower Cord all with similar results.


Its a really great sounding unit for a reciever. However, I do not wish to upgrade the Air Conditioning System in my theatre to keep the room cool.


----------



## cfraser

^ It's no problem for me to measure, I have all the gizmos handy. In fact, I keep a record of idle currents but haven't done the 3808 yet so need to know anyway. From the idle current I decide what can stay on 24/7 and what can't...even though I already know the 3808 can't as it's obviously sucking more than a little juice, just do it for the record. I will measure the 3808 temp for the best situation I can think of the 3808 doing nothing (i.e. not HDMI AV processing) just sitting there, it's been on for ~12 hours now.


I have Bryston amps. They have never got as hot at "full tilt" as the 3808 does idling, LOL. So I know what you mean re the Macs. That is weird re the power cords...I have several types and should test that too. IMO 116° isn't that hot...for gear.


I get temps from ~85-122°F at various places on top of the case. That place you mentioned seems to be about the hottest, probably because no vents there... Room temp is 78.


----------



## aaronwt

I have a whisper quiet(8db) fan on top of my 3808 that comes on with the receiver to increase the airflow. I"m sure it doesn't need it but I bought two fans and only needed one for my VP50pro so I just put the extra one on top of the 3808.


----------



## cfraser

OK, idle current was ~800mA @ 121.3VAC, so in the ballpark of 100W. That's a fair bit less than the PS3 (was also on my list)!


Yeah, I have a Whisper Fan too. I don't really need it, so far. But it cools that sucker down to practically room temp in a couple minutes, kinda impressive for such a small fan. It may be called "Whisper", but it's noticeably louder than the PS3 which is otherwise by far the noisiest thing in that room.


I should mention I have some stand-alone audio DACs. You go in there to touch the chips and you can't really, you hear/feel your finger sizzle. Everybody likes these particular DACs running boiling hot...not good for the chips, but most agree they sound better. Not saying all do of course, but you have to figure there's a lot of DACs and even more complex large chips in this box and they're bound to be pretty hot. I'm sure the crystals are running and they're cooking along even in idle for the most part...


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14202819
> 
> 
> I have a whisper quiet(8db) fan on top of my 3808 that comes on with the receiver to increase the airflow. I"m sure it doesn't need it but I bought two fans and only needed one for my VP50pro so I just put the extra one on top of the 3808.



Do you have a link to the fan you use?


Thanks.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14201115
> 
> 
> The exact full depth (from volume knob to binding posts) of the Denon 3808ci is critical to me.
> 
> 
> I have read Denon's finalized spec. for this, but then someone's measurement of this AVR varied slightly. Just in case of an error by Denon, or that one owner, I want to get a second measurement on this AVR.
> 
> 
> Would someone, maybe if you just have this AVR on a rack shelf (for easy access) measure the full depth, to at least the nearest 1/16"?
> 
> I would say, to place a book vertically at the volume knob, and and another at the binding posts, to get an accurate reading.
> 
> 
> The listed & measured specs. are borderline, so I have been agonizing over it, in relation to the curvature of my speaker cables. I hope someone will help me out. Thanks.




QZ,

I measure 16 5/8" from front of volume knob to back of posts.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Depth Measurement Needs Verification...
> 
> The exact full depth (from volume knob to binding posts) of the Denon 3808ci is critical to me.



I haven't received my AVR yet so can't tell you TRUE exact depth. The manual lists it as 16 17/32 (just a hair deeper) than 16 1/2.


However: Crutchfield MANUALLY measures it's components (guess they've been burnt enuf) and they list is as 16-15/16"D (just shy of 17").


And yes half-Inch descrepency is a difference that can matter. (easily could be that Crutch IS including volume knob.


Anyway, I've assumed 16 15/16 is the correct figure (will post if diff once I get it) - so you better have 17" BARE min depth in your cabinet. By the time you include cabling - bet you'll want 22-23" min space.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

tw.....


So what happens if you actually use the internal amps? Does the temp drop? Like put a load on them somehow? Mega resistor across speaker terminals, something like that?


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14205028
> 
> 
> tw.....
> 
> 
> So what happens if you actually use the internal amps? Does the temp drop? Like put a load on them somehow? Mega resistor across speaker terminals, something like that?



Is there a 4ohm mode?, as in most receivers the 4 ohm mode reduces the current to the rails, this would result in cooler running ....


----------



## Chrisinvermont




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsm88* /forum/post/14196837
> 
> 
> how well does the web interface handle large libraries, like say, 30,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mp3s and flac (can it handle flac?)




I believe that it can handle FLAC, but I don't have any FLAC files so I can't confirm. As for the size of the library, I only have about 6,500 titles and it was Sloooowwww on the 3808. It worked but it took a long time to scroll and the jump search function only sort of works. I chose the 3808 over the 4808 (which was what I was orginally looking at) because with the cost savings I could get a Sonos system. I used just the 3808 for a few months and now have the Sonos and it is an amazing system.


As for the earlier question regarding the media server, only files that have no write protection on them are readable by the 3808 without a computer on. I have Napter to Go so I have alot of files with DRM. They will only play when the computer is on. With only the media server on I could play all non DRM files fine.


Chris


----------



## crohit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crohit* /forum/post/13959545
> 
> 
> My 3808 with current firmware and everything was working fine.
> 
> I was playing MP3 thru USB, Internet radio, MP3 from my Desktop etc.
> 
> 
> Suddenly yesterday the AVR is not able to connect to the network.
> 
> I can see that it gets a IP address from my router (DHCP=ON).
> 
> But when I change source to Net/USB, it just hangs on "Please Wait".
> 
> I tried disconnecting Ethernet cable to see it just the USB will work,
> 
> but it does not list the regular list "Internet Radio, USB, Favs" in the Net/USB source.
> 
> 
> I tried the Hard Reset but it did not help either.
> 
> Only change I can think of I made to the device connections is:
> 
> 1. HDMI in from DVD player
> 
> 2. Component in from Cable box (to watch Cable thru AVR)
> 
> 3. HDMI out to TV
> 
> 4. HDMI out from cable box to TV (to watch cable directly from TV and leave AVR off).
> 
> Everything else works but the Net/USB.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Ok, finally got my AVR3808 repaired from Denon. They replaced a major part HDMI PWB 1U-3799E (not sure what that is) but it looks like it is a costly part (did google for it).

Anyone had this part replaced from Denon?

Just want to see if this part had issues for others.

Thanks


----------



## armstrr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crohit* /forum/post/14205859
> 
> 
> Ok, finally got my AVR3808 repaired from Denon. They replaced a major part HDMI PWB 1U-3799E (not sure what that is) but it looks like it is a costly part (did google for it).
> 
> Anyone had this part replaced from Denon?
> 
> Just want to see if this part had issues for others.
> 
> Thanks



YEEEEEEOCH:
http://www.vancebaldwin.com/products/?1U-3799E


----------



## channad

I am currently running my scaler in the off position. Is this common? I notice the picture fills the screen, but I'm not sure I like the conversion of the SD stuff to 1080p. Almost would rather watch it normally, than scaled. Am I alone?


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14206634
> 
> 
> I am currently running my scaler in the off position. Is this common? I notice the picture fills the screen, but I'm not sure I like the conversion of the SD stuff to 1080p. Almost would rather watch it normally, than scaled. Am I alone?



The benefits of the scaling all depend on how good of a job your display already does with it. If your display has a pretty good scaler, chances are you won't notice much of a benefit from allowing the receiver do it. Especially in the case of the 3808CI, where the video processing chip used is really one of Faroudja's older/lower end models. However, in my case, my 3 year old 720p RPLCD had a pretty poor scaler in it, so I had a fairly noticeable improvement when allowing the 3808 to video process for me. It all depends on your setup


----------



## julesfriedman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14203330
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the fan you use?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Try this link. I have one of these fans and it really is quiet
http://coolerguys.com/sff21.html


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julesfriedman* /forum/post/14206832
> 
> 
> Try this link. I have one of these fans and it really is quiet
> http://coolerguys.com/sff21.html



Really? This looks like a fan I would put in my PC. How do I hook it up to the AC plug on the amp so it comes on with the amp? Also, if you put this on top of your amp, wouldn't it rattle around on top and potentially add to the noise?


Actually, I see they have this Thermal Fan Controller http://coolerguys.com/840556086611.html on that site as well, do you have something similar to convert the 4-pin plug to a home AC plug?


Hey cfraser, seeing as I'm about 2 hours from you, where do you shop for stuff like these fans? I've had some sporadic problems with shipments coming from the US.


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14207414
> 
> 
> Really? This looks like a fan I would put in my PC. How do I hook it up to the AC plug on the amp so it comes on with the amp? Also, if you put this on top of your amp, wouldn't it rattle around on top and potentially add to the noise?
> 
> 
> Actually, I see they have this Thermal Fan Controller http://coolerguys.com/840556086611.html on that site as well, do you have something similar to convert the 4-pin plug to a home AC plug?
> 
> 
> Hey cfraser, seeing as I'm about 2 hours from you, where do you shop for stuff like these fans? I've had some sporadic problems with shipments coming from the US.



Here's another option, specifically for amp/receivers:

http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chrisinvermont* /forum/post/14205425
> 
> 
> I believe that it can handle FLAC, but I don't have any FLAC files so I can't confirm. As for the size of the library, I only have about 6,500 titles and it was Sloooowwww on the 3808. It worked but it took a long time to scroll and the jump search function only sort of works.



Yes it plays FLAC files just fine.

As for the size of the library, I don't think there is a limit. I don't have 30,000 songs, but I have approx the following streaming from 2 seperate PC's on my home network:

300 albums in FLAC

300 albums in MP3

I kept them seperate becuase I couldn't play FLAC through my PS3, but wanted to play my MP3's at least through the PS3. I may change this, I haven't decided yet.

Anyways, I agree the speed of the interface is slow, but it isn't due to the size of my library. I intitially only had about 10 albums on the FLAC server, and haven't noticed any real slow down in paging up/down the list or going from track to track while playing. Using the alphabet search was slow for the list to get updated, but so is the PS3. I think the speed and ability to scroll your 30,000 songs will also be impacted by your network connection and whether it is wired or wireless.


Just my $.02.


----------



## corego

The network media feature on the receiver is useless. It didn't work at all for me for a while until the latest firmware update actually made it work.


I'm probably going to resort to just buying a Roku which works flawlessly upstairs or a Squeezebox or a Sonos.


Shame Denon can't get this one right, I've got more than 50K tracks and it's totally ridiculous to use so I don't bother. Would be really nice to play back music over the network without having to turn on the TV... Oh and for the $1000+ receiver to work as advertised


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I was able to play my MP3s from my PC out of my box on my 3808. All I had to do was tell WMP11 to give access to the Denon and it was up and streaming right away. What I like even better is using my laptop to control the receiver when I stream music. I hate leaving the TV on to did through the menu, but now I can do that on my laptop which I think is a nice feature.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14207414
> 
> 
> Hey cfraser, seeing as I'm about 2 hours from you, where do you shop for stuff like these fans? I've had some sporadic problems with shipments coming from the US.



I've never had trouble getting stuff from the U.S., but digi-key and electro-sonic ship from Canada, in reality for electro-sonic and effectively for digi-key. Both of those should have some adequate AC fans. You often (always??) have to buy the AC cord part separately, so watch for that, but you can usually use an old cord cut off something and solder it on.


In case I made it sound like the Whisper Fan I mentioned was LOUD: it's not. But except when the PS3 is on, all my gear is dead quiet so I notice all sounds. The PS3 isn't even that loud, but I can still hear it. The way I see it is I only put the fan on when I'm running continuously loud, so I can't hear it anyway when I need it. I actually have the Whisper Fan connected to an X10 thingy so I can turn it on/off without getting up...thermal would be better, but I'd need adjustable thermal because on temp is tricky when fan not an integral part of the gear. This fan blows a LOT of air for its size, it is kind of a "premium" product so not really that cheap compared to some.


----------



## channad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14206769
> 
> 
> The benefits of the scaling all depend on how good of a job your display already does with it. If your display has a pretty good scaler, chances are you won't notice much of a benefit from allowing the receiver do it. Especially in the case of the 3808CI, where the video processing chip used is really one of Faroudja's older/lower end models. However, in my case, my 3 year old 720p RPLCD had a pretty poor scaler in it, so I had a fairly noticeable improvement when allowing the 3808 to video process for me. It all depends on your setup



I see. Well, I just bought a Samsung 52" 650 series LCD with 120Hz. Denon DVD 2500 Blu-ray player, and the Denon 3808. I'm not sure if the Sammy has an internal scaler. I do know that 1080i stuff with 120Hz on looked awesome at the store. That was coming through Component as well. We'll see what happens. The tv and the blu-ray are being delivered in 20 minutes!!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14208378
> 
> 
> I see. Well, I just bought a Samsung 52" 650 series LCD with 120Hz. Denon DVD 2500 Blu-ray player, and the Denon 3808. I'm not sure if the Sammy has an internal scaler. I do know that 1080i stuff with 120Hz on looked awesome at the store. That was coming through Component as well. We'll see what happens. The tv and the blu-ray are being delivered in 20 minutes!!! Woot Woot!!!



CNET reviewed your TV and gave it a great score. They had some very positive things to say about the scaling/video processing of SD images. Check it out via the following link:

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...tag=prod.txt.1 


Looks like you have a nice TV coming. I would try both ways just to be sure, but there's a pretty good chance that you won't notice much of a difference between having the TV scaling vs. the Denon.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14207577
> 
> 
> Yes it plays FLAC files just fine.
> 
> As for the size of the library, I don't think there is a limit. I don't have 30,000 songs, but I have approx the following streaming from 2 seperate PC's on my home network:
> 
> 300 albums in FLAC
> 
> 300 albums in MP3
> 
> I kept them seperate becuase I couldn't play FLAC through my PS3, but wanted to play my MP3's at least through the PS3. I may change this, I haven't decided yet.
> 
> Anyways, I agree the speed of the interface is slow, but it isn't due to the size of my library. I intitially only had about 10 albums on the FLAC server, and haven't noticed any real slow down in paging up/down the list or going from track to track while playing. Using the alphabet search was slow for the list to get updated, but so is the PS3. I think the speed and ability to scroll your 30,000 songs will also be impacted by your network connection and whether it is wired or wireless.
> 
> 
> Just my $.02.



The interface is slow. I use TVersity to share and that is where I get problems. It really likes to crash when I refresh the library. It has not crashed while actually streaming. I tried splitting the library into multiple folders which didn't help. I ended up with 8 music folders (apx 5000 FLACs) plus a 9th for playlists. I use Media Monkey to manage my files and pretty much only play from the playlists so navigating isn't really a big deal if you simplify and reduce how much navigating you need to do.


----------



## scottwin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/14207787
> 
> 
> The network media feature on the receiver is useless.



Come on, its not that bad! It's not perfect, I agree, but it was definitely an added bonus for me to be able to stream FLAC files from my PC. For me it is definitely working as advertised.


There was a learning curve for sure (made easier if you were PC/network literate), but it's not rocket science if you've read some of the posts in this thread (do a search for my posts). I've now converted all my favorite CD's to FLAC, and although the interface is a little awkward, it still beats getting up out of my seat, finding the CD (hoping someone hasn't moved it on me), plopping it in the CD player, and returning it when I'm done. This is especially true when I'm outside on my deck, since I can cue up any of my favorite CD's simply using my laptop.


----------



## espenv

I just bought a KEF 3005 SE set (due to positive reviews and high WAF), and need to buy a receiver to go with it. I had planned to buy a DENON, but in several stores they have adviced me to prefer Pioneer, NAD or Yamaha, because the sound of DENON and the sound of the KEF do not go well togther (bot have a warm sound, that in combination would be too warm ...). I have also been adviced to buy a quite powerful receiver since the KEF 3005 are quite hard to drive.

Anybody has some good advice on this?

I would appreciate the Dynamic Volume function of the new DENON receivers (e.g. the 2809 or the 1909), which I understand I could probably get by an upgrade on a 3808, and which I understand I won't get with Pioneer (I consider LX51 or LX70) or Yamaha (I consider 883), but the prioity is nice sound, including for music.


I have bought a Squeezebox duet, so I don't need Ethernet/Wifi for streaming from my PC or Internet radio.


For practical reasons I will not be able to listen to different receivers myself.


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14208606
> 
> 
> Come on, its not that bad! It's not perfect, I agree, but it was definitely an added bonus for me to be able to stream FLAC files from my PC. For me it is definitely working as advertised.
> 
> 
> There was a learning curve for sure (made easier if you were PC/network literate), but it's not rocket science if you've read some of the posts in this thread (do a search for my posts). I've now converted all my favorite CD's to FLAC, and although the interface is a little awkward, it still beats getting up out of my seat, finding the CD (hoping someone hasn't moved it on me), plopping it in the CD player, and returning it when I'm done. This is especially true when I'm outside on my deck, since I can cue up any of my favorite CD's simply using my laptop.



Never had problems with Twonky and Internet Radio. It work like a charm. Would like a RANDOM trought all Server title tought, it's not there yet..


----------



## BuckNaked

I have my PS3 going to my 3808 over HDMi, and I frequently stream downloaded video to it using WMP11.


The audio output always seems to be 2.0. Does anyone known if it's possible to get 5.1 sound this way, or at least engage the PLIIx?


Thanks.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoohki* /forum/post/14209332
> 
> 
> Never had problems with Twonky and Internet Radio. It work like a charm. Would like a RANDOM trought all Server title tought, it's not there yet..



I like that idea of a random all through the server. I guess the next best thing is to make a random play list and just have it play through that. Having the 3808 stream the music is still nicer then having to use my 360 or PS3 for that.


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14207555
> 
> 
> Here's another option, specifically for amp/receivers:
> 
> http://www.buyextras.com/evavcoblfanf.html



Thanks. This looks decent. I can plug it into the outlet on the receiver to have it powered by that. . .


The link billybob0405 set seems good too.


julesfriedman linked a nice small fan, but like mentioned would need to get an AC adapter to get it to work.


Thanks guys.


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14208378
> 
> 
> I see. Well, I just bought a Samsung 52" 650 series LCD with 120Hz. Denon DVD 2500 Blu-ray player, and the Denon 3808. I'm not sure if the Sammy has an internal scaler. I do know that 1080i stuff with 120Hz on looked awesome at the store. That was coming through Component as well. We'll see what happens. The tv and the blu-ray are being delivered in 20 minutes!!! Woot Woot!!!



I have the 750 and I haven't noticed much a difference between the scaling between my 3808 and the 750. The processors between the 650 and the 750 should be the same.


So it's up to you and don't think you could go wrong with either one doing the scaling.


----------



## rlstjohn

I'm hoping someone can help me with this as I'm a bit of a newb. I have the 3808CI set up in my basement and all is well. I recently installed outdoor speakers on my deck. My only issue is controlling the receiver from the deck. For the remote to work at all I need to hit a very small space in one of my basement windows. It appears that I need some type of IR repeater? Could someone recommend something that is fairly simple to install and work? I was hoping to maybe run some type of repeater or whatever is needed to the window sill so hopefully it will pick up the remote signal.


I appreciate the help and will be hanging out here to learn all the tips and tricks for my new receiver.


Robert


----------



## armstrr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julesfriedman* /forum/post/14206832
> 
> 
> Try this link. I have one of these fans and it really is quiet
> http://coolerguys.com/sff21.html



how do you power these if they aren't in a computer case?


thanks, hope this isn't a silly question!


----------



## catman2

jsm88



i have about 30,000 songs. i run twonky vision on an apple mac, so i list artists/album alphabetically(one folder each letter of alphabet). Compared to the PS3 the scroll time is very slow,say one song every 2 seconds to scroll, as opposed to one song every 0.1 seconds on ps3....i often give up and play artists near the start of the alphabet just to save time! So not recommended for big libraries, although you can do it just from amp window (no gui on monitor).i use it to save power as turning on ps3 amp and tv is too greedy for my solar!


I would like to see scrolling speed fixed!


when you pause a song the interface goes all buggy and unresponsive...you have to stop a track to be able to navigate. rather strangely there doesn't seem to be any onscreen interface for pause/stop/play.


if you're hanging out at home it's OK, but do not attempt to DJ in a dating scenario ,or you potential partner will fall asleep and you'll end up playing A-HA, Abba, Aerosmith instead of scrolling down to the mighty Al Green !


anyone wanna lobby for this feature to be enhanced/fixed?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlstjohn* /forum/post/14210125
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this as I'm a bit of a newb. I have the 3808CI set up in my basement and all is well. I recently installed outdoor speakers on my deck. My only issue is controlling the receiver from the deck. For the remote to work at all I need to hit a very small space in one of my basement windows. It appears that I need some type of IR repeater? Could someone recommend something that is fairly simple to install and work? I was hoping to maybe run some type of repeater or whatever is needed to the window sill so hopefully it will pick up the remote signal.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help and will be hanging out here to learn all the tips and tricks for my new receiver.
> 
> 
> Robert



Another option is to use your internet connection and laptop (if you have one). You can control your 3808 that way. Just a suggestion.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlstjohn* /forum/post/14210125
> 
> 
> It appears that I need some type of IR repeater? Could someone recommend something that is fairly simple to install and work?



Search the forums on "IR repeater", or search Parts Express....


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14195513
> 
> 
> New to the thread.
> 
> 
> I just want to see if I understand this right. I have had the 3808 for a few months, but recently got a new TV.
> 
> 
> My TivoHD and ComcastHD box are both connected to the 3808 via HDMI. My Wii and DVD player are connected via component (DVD using coax for sound).
> 
> 
> I can bypass processing for the TivoHD and ComcastHD box just fine, but when I try to shut off processing for the Wii, I get no signal.
> 
> 
> Is that normal? Or do I have to shut off the i/p scaler?
> 
> 
> Technically there is no real reason to bypass the Denon processing, but I like to know.
> 
> 
> Anyway, the short of it is can I shut off processing from an analog input (namely the Wii and DVD player) and pass it via HDMI to the TV?
> 
> 
> I'm sure it has been answered in the thread before, but I did a search and had a little trouble figuring out what the answer was, so I figured I'd ask.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Bring this up again. . .


So if my Wii is set to ETV (supposedly 480p) and my DVD player is set to progressive (again supposedly 480p) then shouldn't I be able to turn Video Convert Off and the signal from the two component connected devices still pass via HDMI to the TV?


I even tried to shut off the i/p scaler, but I can't get the 3808 to pass a component connected device via HDMI to the TV with conversion off.


Any advice?


----------



## cfraser

Turn conversion on. The signal *is* being converted, from analog whatever to digital HDMI...that counts.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14204954
> 
> 
> I haven't received my AVR yet so can't tell you TRUE exact depth. The manual lists it as 16 17/32 (just a hair deeper) than 16 1/2.



I read that.


> Quote:
> However: Crutchfield MANUALLY measures it's components (guess they've been burnt enuf) and they list is as 16-15/16"D (just shy of 17").



I used to think so, as part of their hands on research, but I don't think they do so always, if ever, after I read of verified discrepencies.


They even told me once that they used pre-release dimensions, and would change them when they got the product, but never did. This is what appears to have happened with the 3808, as 16-15/16" was the pre-release depth, taken from the 3806, (many vendors have this, along with the old weight that was subsequently increased for 3808.)


> Quote:
> And yes half-Inch descrepency is a difference that can matter. (easily could be that Crutch IS including volume knob.



I saw a dimensions diagram, and Denon includes knob and terminals in the 16-17/32" reading.


> Quote:
> Anyway, I've assumed 16 15/16 is the correct figure (will post if diff once I get it) - so you better have 17" BARE min depth in your cabinet. By the time you include cabling - bet you'll want 22-23" min space.



17" is a no go, who uses an AVR without cables?









Anyway, I know almost exactly the space needed for my speaker cables. And HDMI and power cord has more room, as they are flush to the chassis.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14203971
> 
> 
> QZ,
> 
> I measure 16 5/8" from front of volume knob to back of posts.



Hmm...someone else got 16-3/4", you got 16-5/8", and Denon's dimensions diagram shows 16-17/32" as the full depth. They removed all AVR diagrams just recently.







But, I was told recently that they don't change physical design of their AVRs in productions.


Could I trouble you to measure the knob, chassis, and terminals depths separately, to see what you get this time?


The fractions each should have according to Denon to get the 16-17/32" total:


Knob- XX/32"

Chassis- XX/16"

Terminals- XX/16"


I have to order this AVR today (3 July), as the deal is expires at 11PM ET.


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14211056
> 
> 
> Turn conversion on. The signal *is* being converted, from analog whatever to digital HDMI...that counts.



So the "conversion on" in the input 'other' menu isn't processing the resolution (to say 1080p), it is just changing analog to digital? That is if I have scaler off or not?


Sorry about the noob questions, just trying to understand it a bit better.


Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14211616
> 
> 
> So the "conversion on" in the input 'other' menu isn't processing the resolution (to say 1080p), it is just changing analog to digital? That is if I have scaler off or not?
> 
> 
> Sorry about the noob questions, just trying to understand it a bit better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply though.



Yes you seem to have nailed it. i/p Scaler upscales the resolution (to auto or 1080p or whatever you set it to). You should be able to set this as you please - even off if you wish.


Conversion takes an analogue signal (component, svideo or composite) and converts it to hdmi. You'll need this set to on for your setup.


good luck

blairy


----------



## corego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottwin* /forum/post/14208606
> 
> 
> Come on, its not that bad! It's not perfect, I agree, but it was definitely an added bonus for me to be able to stream FLAC files from my PC. For me it is definitely working as advertised.



Frankly yes, it is that bad.


The network media sharing stuff, whether it's WMP11, Twonky, TVersity, or iTunes it's all pretty much the same thing as it's an agreed upon UPnP DLNA standard. The origins of which stem from the first network media sharing done by Microsoft with Windows Media Connect: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Media_Connect .


For a lot of reasons, I use WMP11. I dislike the idea of having multiple media libraries storing the same information about 46,000+ MP3's. I have absolutely zero issues browsing, searching, playing back any of the content from my Roku Radio, Roku Soundbridge, 360, PS3, other PC's on the network using WMP11.


However, with the latest firmware for the 3808 I go to the media server then press the right arrow button to go to Music and I get nothing, no response, no sense it is doing anything, for a full 19 seconds. Browsing through Artists and Albums is painfully slow as well, imagine scrolling through a list of 900 artists with it going that slow. Search is quite awkward and no where near as intuitive as the Roku or Squeezebox.


To top it all off, the Roku Radio I have up stairs is connected via 802.11b and somehow it manages to work flawlessly and take less than a second to pull up the same initial menu. I can jump all the way from an artist beginning with A to an artist starting with S in under 3 seconds. It just works.


I praise the receiver for it's a thing of magic, but the Web UI is something I could write up in Notepad in an hour and for the cost of the receiver vs. a cheap Roku the performance of the network playback is not acceptable.


Back when it didn't work at all before Denon updated the firmware I did some testing with only 1500 tracks shared, it worked perfectly, the UI was even fast, search still sucked, but the receiver was usable. Clearly Denon just has some problems with scalability and perf combined with a total lack of an ability to make a decent website for a device. I realize they're limited to the amount of available memory they have, but geez, if Linksys and D-Link can make a decent router management site, so can Denon







.


Because these two things aren't really usable I don't use them, and because of that, I really can't complain too much and certainly would still recommend the receiver to anyone as it's probably the best all around receiver out there.


Though... I wouldn't mind using Onkyo's or Pioneer's network media features, I'm curious if they're more solid... just a thought. Also my guess is that Denon has probably unified the code base for their receivers to make servicing the various components easier. As such it's highly likely the network media features of the 3808 would be the same as the 4308, 5308, and heck even the AVP-A1HDCI. All I know is that I'm annoyed now, but if I bought that A1HDCI and the network media worked like this I'd be seriously pissed off that my tiny $129 wireless Roku can deliver a knock out blow in under 19 seconds.


----------



## catman2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/14209779
> 
> 
> I have my PS3 going to my 3808 over HDMi, and I frequently stream downloaded video to it using WMP11.
> 
> 
> The audio output always seems to be 2.0. Does anyone known if it's possible to get 5.1 sound this way, or at least engage the PLIIx?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



i stream to my ps3 5.1 audio/Vob files ripped from DVD's and it works well.


make sure PS3 sound settings are set to output all formats in XMB

make sure Denon is in Standard mode for surround and 3808 will read 'multi-ch' on the front. If the file you are streaming is stereo, then you can engage a different mode like Neo 6 or PLII form Denon mneu>surround mode.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14210885
> 
> 
> Bring this up again. . .
> 
> 
> So if my Wii is set to ETV (supposedly 480p) and my DVD player is set to progressive (again supposedly 480p) then shouldn't I be able to turn Video Convert Off and the signal from the two component connected devices still pass via HDMI to the TV?
> 
> 
> I even tried to shut off the i/p scaler, but I can't get the 3808 to pass a component connected device via HDMI to the TV with conversion off.
> 
> 
> Any advice?



in order for the wii to pass ETV you need the optional component cables, is that what you are using?. The ones I have went bad plugging them in to a new AVR (somewhat cheap construction) and I was unable to get them to work(even direct to tv), so I'm back to the original composite connection until I get a new set of cables


----------



## dban

Tried your suggestions

Checked the service.msc WMP11 was not started and I got an error when I tried to start it.

Checked the eventvwr.msc and had no errors in the WMPNetworkSvr

Uninstalled WMP11 and reinstalled it. Still no luck.


----------



## dban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nick72* /forum/post/14184045
> 
> 
> I feel your pain. There isn't much troubleshooting info around on this. I spent a lot of time trying to get this to work on my XP PC. I got it to work in the end.
> 
> 
> From my ordeal, I figured I'd weigh in here with some tips..
> 
> 
> - In WMP11, when you enable Media Sharing, does the Denon icon show up? If not.....
> 
> - Under Start -> Run -> services.msc - Verify that the service "Windows Media Player Network Sharing" is started
> 
> - Under Start -> Run -> eventvwr.msc - Check your computer's System Event Viewer for errors. In particular errors with the service "WMPNetworkSvc"
> 
> - Check your PCs firewall.
> 
> - If the Denon icon does show up, make sure that particular device has been allowed to access your media (i.e.: it has a green check mark in it)
> 
> 
> If you are getting errors in the Event Logs with regard to "WMPNetworkSvc", I was only able to fix it by uninstalling all the WMP11 components and then re-installing WMP11.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps somewhat..



Sorry forgot the Quote


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14212137
> 
> 
> in order for the wii to pass ETV you need the optional component cables, is that what you are using?. The ones I have went bad plugging them in to a new AVR (somewhat cheap construction) and I was unable to get them to work(even direct to tv), so I'm back to the original composite connection until I get a new set of cables



I do have the component cables. They seem to work fine. I forgot which ones I got though.


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14211710
> 
> 
> Yes you seem to have nailed it. i/p Scaler upscales the resolution (to auto or 1080p or whatever you set it to). You should be able to set this as you please - even off if you wish.
> 
> 
> Conversion takes an analogue signal (component, svideo or composite) and converts it to hdmi. You'll need this set to on for your setup.
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> blairy



Thanks.


I'll play around with it later tonight.


so upconverting the resolution is a global change, not something that can be done via input type. Not a big deal.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/14214096
> 
> 
> Tried your suggestions
> 
> Checked the service.msc WMP11 was not started and I got an error when I tried to start it.
> 
> Checked the eventvwr.msc and had no errors in the WMPNetworkSvr
> 
> Uninstalled WMP11 and reinstalled it. Still no luck.



I had a terrible time getting WMP 11 to work. I found out I had turned off UPnP with this program: http://www.grc.com/unpnp/unpnp.htm . I reran the program and enabled UPnP and it WMP could finally see the 3808.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14210613
> 
> 
> jsm88
> 
> 
> 
> i have about 30,000 songs.



WOW! That is a LOT of songs! You spent a small fortune on them, to be sure.


Even at only 10 cents a song, you spent about $3000!


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14211505
> 
> 
> Hmm...someone else got 16-3/4", you got 16-5/8", and Denon's dimensions diagram shows 16-17/32" as the full depth. They removed all AVR diagrams just recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I was told recently that they don't change physical design of their AVRs in productions.
> 
> 
> Could I trouble you to measure the knob, chassis, and terminals depths separately, to see what you get this time?
> 
> 
> The fractions each should have according to Denon to get the 16-17/32" total:
> 
> 
> Knob- XX/32"
> 
> Chassis- XX/16"
> 
> Terminals- XX/16"
> 
> 
> I have to order this AVR today (3 July), as the deal is expires at 11PM ET.



Use the Denon 17-17/32 figure. I was a little conservative in my measure and thought it might have been ~1/16" smaller putting it very close to the denon figure. You must be very close to not having room in a cabinet?


----------



## scottyb

My 3808 doesn't have "Standard" as choice in the audio setup.

Any idea why not?


Scott


----------



## jsm88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14214268
> 
> 
> WOW! That is a LOT of songs! You spent a small fortune on them, to be sure.
> 
> 
> Even at only 10 cents a song, you spent about $3000!



over a thousand cds (legacy of a mis-spent youth and a good car detailing business - ah the '80s), the russians, and the odd pick up here and there - it adds up.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/14215433
> 
> 
> My 3808 doesn't have "Standard" as choice in the audio setup.
> 
> Any idea why not?
> 
> 
> Scott



Put in a DVD or bluray and you should then see the choice of standard.


----------



## rlstjohn

Thank you! I never thought about that!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14210679
> 
> 
> Another option is to use your internet connection and laptop (if you have one). You can control your 3808 that way. Just a suggestion.


----------



## GizmoSD

Set up question. I have my 3808 running my pdp 6010, Vandersteens front & back & other toys and we are loving it. Now my wife would like to power speakers in another room with just music, separate from the main room: is that possible? We also would be happy to run the main room stereo (i.e., music not 5.1 video) at the same time, but we don't want the "back room" speakers always on when we are running the main system. We have looked at the manual and come away less than enlightened, and are hoping one of the 50 pound brains on the forum can assist. Thanks!


----------



## Nurn

In response to espenv - I have the Denon 3808 and KEF 2005.2 speakers, which are an earlier version of the 3005's (the small satellites in particular are virtually identical, but the 3005's center speaker is a definite improvement... not sure about that sub, though). I definitely would not call the result overly warm. I consider the KEF's to be on the bright side, and a great match to the Denon for 5.1 surround. The 3808 may be overkill for you, particularly if you are not interested in the networking features of the 3808 which I am particularly fond of. Movies and 5.1 audio are exceptional, great soundstage, good dialogue clarity, but remember, these are indeed satellite speakers, and for pure stereo music, I must admit that I yearn for a good pair of large volume full range floor standing speakers - something like the Axiom MV80's.


Both the 3808 and the 2808 will make the KEF's sing. They are exceptional - for their size.


----------



## channad

Thanks for the replies you guys.

I can't say how much I love my new setup. The 3808 is awesome, especially the DTS-HD MA from the blu-rays. With my Denon blu-ray 2500 and sammy 650, the setup is pretty much flawless.


I ended up buying a coupld Blu-Rays, and upped my Netflix to 5 movies out. Now I just have to find a way to add more hours in the day to watch all the blu-ray goodness!


Funny thing is, my regular DVDs look great on my tv as well. I have an old Sony DVD that upscales to 1080i, and it's just marvelous!


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/14218907
> 
> 
> Any news on what the latest firmware update does? I'm updating now.



What is the new firmware supposed to do/fix?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/14218907
> 
> 
> Any news on what the latest firmware update does? I'm updating now.



Nope, this one just became available apparently.


----------



## cinci

With the 3808 will it pass On Screen Display from the Denon on HDMI pass through..... So do you basically get a volume indicator on screen.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinci* /forum/post/14219040
> 
> 
> With the 3808 will it pass On Screen Display from the Denon on HDMI pass through..... So do you basically get a volume indicator on screen.



Yes OSD is available via HDMI


----------



## qwickdraw4

My sharp bluray player has 5.1 channel analog outs. I presently use the optical outputs. I just read in the sharp thread that DolbyTrueHD can be output on the analog outs. I thought DolbyTrueHD had to be over HDMI which I do not have. Would I be better off using the analog outs from my sharp to the 3808?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/14214096
> 
> 
> Tried your suggestions
> 
> Checked the service.msc WMP11 was not started and I got an error when I tried to start it.



What error message did you get?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoSD* /forum/post/14216301
> 
> 
> Now my wife would like to power speakers in another room with just music, separate from the main room: is that possible? We also would be happy to run the main room stereo (i.e., music not 5.1 video) at the same time, but we don't want the "back room" speakers always on when we are running the main system.



That would be setting up Zone 2.


Yes, it's possible. Zone 1 (your main room) will be a 5.1 setup, doing whatever you've selected for the source in Zone 1. Could be music, movies, whatever.


Then, in Zone 2 (your second room), you will have a 2 speaker setup and you can select any audio source to play over there. Could be the same as what's playing in Zone 1, or could be different.


----------



## GizmoSD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14220200
> 
> 
> That would be setting up Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's possible. Zone 1 (your main room) will be a 5.1 setup, doing whatever you've selected for the source in Zone 1. Could be music, movies, whatever.
> 
> 
> Then, in Zone 2 (your second room), you will have a 2 speaker setup and you can select any audio source to play over there. Could be the same as what's playing in Zone 1, or could be different.



Thanks for the reply - now I will continue the saga. After I posted the message, myself and a buddy spent hours and tried just about everything possible to make that very scenario happen and had zero luck - nada! We tried setting the various zones up as directed by the manual and were never able to get any source to play thru the back speakers; the speakers are operational because we set up a second receiver and tested them, all zones read as turned on, sources are supposedly correct - nada. Is there some special setting (or trick) to getting the surround back/amp assign jacks to work, or works as a separate zone? BTW, we are both engineers and my wife the english teacher thinks this is hilarious.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoSD* /forum/post/14221097
> 
> 
> We tried setting the various zones up as directed by the manual and were never able to get any source to play thru the back speakers; the speakers are operational because we set up a second receiver and tested them, all zones read as turned on, sources are supposedly correct - nada. Is there some special setting (or trick) to getting the surround back/amp assign jacks to work, or works as a separate zone? BTW, we are both engineers and my wife the english teacher thinks this is hilarious.



Ok, so I won't assume anything here. In your setup, you should have the Amp Assign settings so that you have a 5.1 system in Zone 1 (if you have it set up as 7.1, then you've assigned the Zone 2 amps to Zone 1 and will have to re-think what you're trying to do here). That's the default, as the reciever came out of the box. If you haven't changed it, then they should still be set up correctly.


Your Zone 2 speakers (not back) should be wired to the right-most set of speaker terminals, labled as "Surr. Back / Amp Assign" on the back of the 3808.


Turn on Zone 2, either using the little button inside the front door, or with one of the remotes. If the reciever was off, it should now be on. Zone 1 need not be on.


Select a source for Zone 2. You can do this with one of the remotes, or by pushing the Zone 2 source select button on the front of the unit, and turning the select knob. I think it's easier with the remote.


For the remotes, use the smaller one, not the touchscreen one. Push the button on the top right corner to tell it you want it to control Zone 2 functions. Then the power off / power on buttons work Zone 2, and the source select buttons do as well.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GizmoSD* /forum/post/14221097
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply - now I will continue the saga. After I posted the message, myself and a buddy spent hours and tried just about everything possible to make that very scenario happen and had zero luck - nada! We tried setting the various zones up as directed by the manual and were never able to get any source to play thru the back speakers; the speakers are operational because we set up a second receiver and tested them, all zones read as turned on, sources are supposedly correct - nada. Is there some special setting (or trick) to getting the surround back/amp assign jacks to work, or works as a separate zone? BTW, we are both engineers and my wife the english teacher thinks this is hilarious.



We all think engineers are hilarious.


Something to keep in mind: HDMI will NOT output to zone 2. Best bet is to use the tuner as you try and set it up.


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/14211865
> 
> 
> ...I praise the receiver for it's a thing of magic, but the Web UI is something I could write up in Notepad in an hour...



To be honest I didn't even know about the net/usb control via the web interface, but I definitely agree that it's pretty weak. I did notice that the url it's using appears to be a straight asp page as opposed to something compiled ( could be wrong though). I assume no one's found a way to get at those files and customize the web interface?


If not it's too bad, allowing the users to improve the web interface would be an amazing feature. Not to mention the users willing to share would basically develop denon's future web front end for them.


----------



## cohara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14106043
> 
> 
> I've been using my AVR3808 for some time now, and it had been working fine. Lately, the last three weeks or so, the Internet Radio feature has started acting really flakey.
> 
> 
> The main symptom is that it just hangs. It'll be streaming along, playing fine, then it stops receiving data. The buffer display goes from 100% down to 30%, then the playback stops. At that point, it just sits there.
> 
> 
> I can "stop" the stream (remote, web interface, or front panel) and restart it, and it'll play ok again for a while. Then it'll hang again.
> 
> 
> This is happening on multiple stations, so it's not just one station with a bad server. But it seems really likely to happen within minutes on the KCSM ( www.kcsm.org ) Jazz station. I used to be able to listen to this one for hours without problems, now it usually lasts only a few minutes before it dies.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the problem isn't on the other side. I used ettercap to capture the traffic between my router and the receiver, and the other side keeps sending data for several packets after the stream stops. It looks like the receiver is just wedging and stops acknowledging the incoming data in the stream for some reason.
> 
> 
> The other problem is that it randomly changes stations. I can be listening to a particular station from my radiodennon.com favourites list, say "181 FM The Eagle" and without warning I'll suddenly find that it has switched to the next station in the list.
> 
> 
> This is less common than the random hang, but almost as annoying.
> 
> 
> I've read this entire thread, all 296 pages of it, without seeing anybody mention either of these symptoms. I'm on the latest firmware, though I just upgraded a couple of nights ago and it was doing this on the previous version as well. I tried a microprocessor reset and went through and set the receiver up again. I'm out of good ideas.
> 
> 
> Anybody seen anything like this before? Or do I need to call Denon?



I never had this problem on my 3808 until I replaced my old D-Link router with a new Apple airport extreme on Tuesday. It seems to happen frequently when I have the airport utility open, but I don't think I've seen it die when the utility is closed. The logs on the router are useless. The link w/ the ISP doesn't drop, it's just the stream. I changed the IP setting on the Denon to be static but unfortunately that doesn't resolve the problem.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14219487
> 
> 
> My sharp bluray player has 5.1 channel analog outs. I presently use the optical outputs. I just read in the sharp thread that DolbyTrueHD can be output on the analog outs. I thought DolbyTrueHD had to be over HDMI which I do not have. Would I be better off using the analog outs from my sharp to the 3808?



Through optical you're only getting standard DD or DTS. Using the analogue outs, the player will decode DolbyTrueHD and pass it to the receiver. Again, through HDMI the player will decode and pass to receiver as multi channel.


Analogue or HDMI will both sound better than optical IMO.


blairy


----------



## rlstjohn

I added a few radio stations to the tuner via radiodenon.com. It says I need to do a "manual update" to get these to show up immediately? Anyone know how to do this? Thank you


Robert


----------



## catman2

@cbyrsage



>"i have about 30,000 songs.

WOW! That is a LOT of songs! You spent a small fortune on them, to be sure.


Even at only 10 cents a song, you spent about $3000!"


----------



## Hammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlstjohn* /forum/post/14210125
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this as I'm a bit of a newb. I have the 3808CI set up in my basement and all is well. I recently installed outdoor speakers on my deck. My only issue is controlling the receiver from the deck. For the remote to work at all I need to hit a very small space in one of my basement windows. It appears that I need some type of IR repeater? Could someone recommend something that is fairly simple to install and work? I was hoping to maybe run some type of repeater or whatever is needed to the window sill so hopefully it will pick up the remote signal.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help and will be hanging out here to learn all the tips and tricks for my new receiver.
> 
> 
> Robert



You can use a laptop with wireless connection.


EDIT: I did not read ahead enough and saw the same suggestion was given.


----------



## hzw50

I need some advice. When changing the GUI to net, the GUI goes away, and the receiver display goes blank. if I use the remote to change sources I get back the GUI. Anyone knows why and how to fix this behavior? OBTW I can manage the net radio from my Mac using my browser just not the GUI.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14223376
> 
> 
> You can use a laptop with wireless connection.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did not read ahead enough and saw the same suggestion was given.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlstjohn* /forum/post/14210125
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this as I'm a bit of a newb. I have the 3808CI set up in my basement and all is well. I recently installed outdoor speakers on my deck. My only issue is controlling the receiver from the deck. For the remote to work at all I need to hit a very small space in one of my basement windows. It appears that I need some type of IR repeater? Could someone recommend something that is fairly simple to install and work? I was hoping to maybe run some type of repeater or whatever is needed to the window sill so hopefully it will pick up the remote signal.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help and will be hanging out here to learn all the tips and tricks for my new receiver.
> 
> 
> Robert



Smarthome carries a lot of IR stuff, this might be what you want...

http://www.smarthome.com/8210.html


----------



## qwickdraw4

Yesterday I reconfigured my sharp bluray to use the analog outputs instead of the optical so I could pass trueHD. My question is does the Denon 3808 now ignore all of the Audyssey settings? My sharp bluray has its own setup for speakers if using analog outs. I just set them up to what Audyssey had already determined.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14225207
> 
> 
> Yesterday I reconfigured my sharp bluray to use the analog outputs instead of the optical so I could pass trueHD. My question is does the Denon 3808 now ignore all of the Audyssey settings? My sharp bluray has its own setup for speakers if using analog outs. I just set them up to what Audyssey had already determined.




I may be missing something but I thought the only way to pass trueHD or any of the other new formats is by using HDMI outputs and having your BR player decode or bitstreem the lossless audio.


----------



## beachboy779

Im trying to connect my denon 3808 to my windows XP setup to use as a music server and am having some problems. Ive created a windows workgroup while the Denon was also plugged into my router - router is serving as dhcp and I can see both my computer and the Denon in the router software . Im also running windows xp SP2 and winodes media player 11. I can see the Denon in my network places on my computer and can access the denon setup via the browser - however when I try to connect to my computer all I can see is my user area - nono of the sahred meai direcories on my computer - can someone tell me what I amy have done wrong ? or not done ?

thanks


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14225244
> 
> 
> I may be missing something but I thought the only way to pass trueHD or any of the other new formats is by using HDMI outputs and having your BR player decode or bitstreem the lossless audio.




Thats also what I thought but maybe I was wrong. It seems my blueray player can decode the format and the Dennon just passes easch channel through the analog connections. I assume the Audyssey has no affect on the sound field at that point?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14222588
> 
> 
> Through optical you're only getting standard DD or DTS. Using the analogue outs, the player will decode DolbyTrueHD and pass it to the receiver. Again, through HDMI the player will decode and pass to receiver as multi channel.
> 
> 
> Analogue or HDMI will both sound better than optical IMO.
> 
> 
> blairy


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlstjohn* /forum/post/14210125
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help me with this as I'm a bit of a newb. I have the 3808CI set up in my basement and all is well. I recently installed outdoor speakers on my deck. My only issue is controlling the receiver from the deck. For the remote to work at all I need to hit a very small space in one of my basement windows. It appears that I need some type of IR repeater? Could someone recommend something that is fairly simple to install and work? I was hoping to maybe run some type of repeater or whatever is needed to the window sill so hopefully it will pick up the remote signal.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the help and will be hanging out here to learn all the tips and tricks for my new receiver.
> 
> 
> Robert



I just got myself URC's MX900 and MRF350. It's the best combo out there IMHO.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohara* /forum/post/14222212
> 
> 
> I never had this problem on my 3808 until I replaced my old D-Link router with a new Apple airport extreme on Tuesday.



Put the D-Link back in and see if it gets better?


I hauled my 3808 in to my office, and didn't have any problems with it there. So now I'm back to suspecting something on my home network. I've eliminated the ethernet switch, and next up is replacing the router.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14225889
> 
> 
> Thats also what I thought but maybe I was wrong. It seems my blueray player can decode the format and the Dennon just passes easch channel through the analog connections. I assume the Audyssey has no affect on the sound field at that point?



Isn't Audyssey basically room treatment? It affects your speaker settings so I would think it would be active for every source. I would leave the BR player settings alone and keep using the Audyssey. I'll look in the manual when I get a chance.


----------



## cohara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14229646
> 
> 
> Put the D-Link back in and see if it gets better?
> 
> 
> I hauled my 3808 in to my office, and didn't have any problems with it there. So now I'm back to suspecting something on my home network. I've eliminated the ethernet switch, and next up is replacing the router.



Don't know that I need to. The only thing that changed was the router, so I'm fairly certain that is the problem. the apple is a decent router, but it's too bad the interface is so dumbed down for ease of use. I can understand why they do that, but there is a good deal of advanced capabilities that are missing from it and it would be nice to have them available if you wanted them


If I still had some ethernet hubs, i would wireshark the links and see what I can find, but they're long gone. I'll keep playing with it and see if I can characterize the problem better.


----------



## billybob0405

I am seriously considering th 3808 as my next upgrade along with a pio 51FD BD. My problem is, I have read all 9217 posts in this thread and for the life of me, I can't keep up with reported problems and fixes. Can anyone summarize the known outstanding problems? Wished there was a thread that just did that, list problems and fixes - outstanding and resoved.


----------



## ThePrisoner

To be honest I don't think there are any outstanding problems. I have had mine since March, I have a Panny BD30, Sony PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, Denon Ipod dock, and my HD DVR all hooked up along with internet radio. My display is a Sony KDS-R50XBR1. I couldn't be happier with its performance and have done every firmware update. Give one a shot, buy from a dealer that has a 30 day return policy.


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14231499
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering th 3808 as my next upgrade along with a pio 51FD BD. My problem is, I have read all 9217 posts in this thread and for the life of me, I can't keep up with reported problems and fixes. Can anyone summarize the known outstanding problems? Wished there was a thread that just did that, list problems and fixes - outstanding and resoved.



Ive had zero problems with mine, and Ive got alot of things hooked up to. Ive always kept up with the latest firmware too.


I currently have a xbox 360, PS3, wii, onkyo 805 hd dvd player, denon 2500 blu-ray plyr, and my twc hd dvr hooked up to the rcvr going to my sammy hls7178 and it has performed flawlessly.


For what its worth, youd have my strongest recommendation.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14231499
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering th 3808 as my next upgrade along with a pio 51FD BD. My problem is, I have read all 9217 posts in this thread and for the life of me, I can't keep up with reported problems and fixes. Can anyone summarize the known outstanding problems? Wished there was a thread that just did that, list problems and fixes - outstanding and resoved.



billybob, you can take a peak at the firmware tracking thread. The firmware tracking thread is for Denon 3808/4308 and 5308 owners to report their firmware updates. I maintain first post with the latest.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


I have updated 4 times without any problem. The 3808 runs great! Very satisfied.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14231499
> 
> 
> I am seriously considering th 3808 as my next upgrade along with a pio 51FD BD. My problem is, I have read all 9217 posts in this thread and for the life of me, I can't keep up with reported problems and fixes. Can anyone summarize the known outstanding problems? Wished there was a thread that just did that, list problems and fixes - outstanding and resoved.



Have had my 3808 since early december...no problems. I have everything running with HDMI cables. Denon 2500 blu-ray player, Toshiba HD-A35 player, DirectTV HD, and X-Box eleite 360. Everything runs great with a 7.1 Aperion speakers.


----------



## billybob0405

Thank you all for your responses. It's great that the 3808 is performing so well. I'm subscribed to 11 threads for a complete system (minus my speakers) upgrade later this year. Sometimes the data starts to run together and I just wanted to make sure I was uptodate. Right now, my selections would be Panny 58" 800, 3808 and the 51FD. I'm still reading, but I don't foresee any changes. This is a great forum with an enormous amount of information for those of us that are searching. The only problem is that it is somewhat addictive. Thanks to all.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohara* /forum/post/14230932
> 
> 
> Don't know that I need to. The only thing that changed was the router, so I'm fairly certain that is the problem. the apple is a decent router, but it's too bad the interface is so dumbed down for ease of use. I can understand why they do that, but there is a good deal of advanced capabilities that are missing from it and it would be nice to have them available if you wanted them
> 
> 
> If I still had some ethernet hubs, i would wireshark the links and see what I can find, but they're long gone. I'll keep playing with it and see if I can characterize the problem better.



Cohara - I have exactly the same issue with respect to the signal going down from 100% to 0 on some stations. I have the 3808 connected in the lounge through a wired ethernet connection (by way of a switch) back to an Apple Airport Extreme. I haven't experienced random station changes. There was a post earlier that I responded to on exactly the same issues (I thought it may be to do with the encoding rate). I updated the airport extreme firmware yesterday, but haven't checked if it made any difference. I used to have a Netgear router and had the same problem - I suspect it's the Dlink switch I am using because downloads on the PS3 are sometimes very slow - a power cycle on the ethernet switch fixes that. I'll have to do some tests!


----------



## captavs

Jeff Talmadge director product development Denon USA announces in the following pod cast interview " TechCast #1: Denon Separates & Their Magical D.Link Cable" the 3808/4308 will have available in the fall a firmware upgrade (upgrades are not free) including 5 new features. The upgrade he said will cost around $100. The upgrade will be down loadable via the Internet like firmware updates (which are free). I am guessing the 5 new features included in this firmware upgrade are Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume, Sirius radio, Rhapsody, and CEC.


Click the above link and check out the podcast (around 15:40 on the counter is the announcement).


----------



## aaronwt

$100 isn't too bad for five features that didn't exist in the receiver previously. Although I'm not sure if I'll need any of those features.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14234496
> 
> 
> $100 isn't too bad for five features that didn't exist in the receiver previously. Although I'm not sure if I'll need any of those features.



The two features I'm looking to try are the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume










Here is the official press release from Denon Germany on the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume:

http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...Upgrade_EN.pdf


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14234501
> 
> 
> The two features I'm looking to try are the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume




Same here! I will be looking forward to this.


Like Aaronwt said, $100 isn't bad for new features.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14234534
> 
> 
> Same here! I will be looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> Like Aaronwt said, $100 isn't bad for new features.



I agree $100 isn't bad for the upgrade. Surely some will complain the new features should be free for the 3808/4308 but hey didn't pay for those the original purchase of the receiver.







The 5308 will get the Dynamic Volume as a firmware update (being no charge) but it already had the Dynamic EQ and costs significantly more then a 3808/4308.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14234534
> 
> 
> Same here! I will be looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> Like Aaronwt said, $100 isn't bad for new features.



the link says "The targetted

price for this huge feature upgrade will be EUR 100,- for each model."


which converts to about $157 US if I am not mistaken.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14234451
> 
> 
> Jeff Talmadge director product development Denon USA announces in the following pod cast interview " TechCast #1: Denon Separates & Their Magical D.Link Cable" the 3808/4308 will have available in the fall a firmware upgrade (upgrades are not free) including 5 new features. The upgrade he said will cost around $100. The upgrade will be down loadable via the Internet like firmware updates (which are free). I am guessing the 5 new features included in this firmware upgrade are Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume, Sirius radio, Rhapsody, and CEC.
> 
> 
> Click the above link and check out the podcast (around 15:40 on the counter is the announcement).



Maybe I am wrong but the announcement seems to be for Europe...


"Large feature upgrade for AVR-3808, AVR-4308, AVC- & AVP-A1HD - DENON boosts existing top class A/V receivers with world's exclusive Audyssey Dynamic Volume (Europe) "


As other announcments are slated for the states...


"DENON EXPANDS LINE OF ADVANCED AUDIO/VIDEO RECEIVERS (US) "



It stands to reason that US owners should also be offered this upgrade but right now I dont see it as a given. Anybody want to chime in?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14235667
> 
> 
> Maybe I am wrong but the announcement seems to be for Europe...
> 
> 
> "Large feature upgrade for AVR-3808, AVR-4308, AVC- & AVP-A1HD - DENON boosts existing top class A/V receivers with world's exclusive Audyssey Dynamic Volume (Europe) "
> 
> 
> As other announcments are slated for the states...
> 
> 
> "DENON EXPANDS LINE OF ADVANCED AUDIO/VIDEO RECEIVERS (US) "
> 
> 
> 
> It stands to reason that US owners should also be offered this upgrade but right now I dont see it as a given. Anybody want to chime in?



Yes it's a given. Listen to the pod cast.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14234451


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/14238354
> 
> 
> Are you saying that US owners will not get the upgrade opportunity?
> 
> 
> I'd pay. Gladly.
> 
> 
> I love my 3808CI, but do Onkyo receivers have the ability to apply firmware updates/upgrades yet? It seems that everyone loves their video rendering, but have the new models allowed for firmware changes? Thanks.



Read the previous post and listen to the pod cast. Yes, USA owners should have this firmware upgrade available sometime in the fall.


Check out the The Onkyo/Integra direct firmware updates thread for Onkyo available firmware updates.


----------



## dban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14220168
> 
> 
> What error message did you get?



error 1068
http://www.winhelponline.com/article...l-service.html


----------



## wes k

Will the features be unlocked? I can't find an Audyssey dealer in my area to have an installer to come out.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/14239665
> 
> 
> Will the features be unlocked? I can't find an Audyssey dealer in my area to have an installer to come out.



If your referring to the anticipated firmware upgrade in the fall these are not Audyssey Pro. Audyssey Pro calibration will still require an installer.


----------



## cohara




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14233598
> 
> 
> Cohara - I have exactly the same issue with respect to the signal going down from 100% to 0 on some stations. I have the 3808 connected in the lounge through a wired ethernet connection (by way of a switch) back to an Apple Airport Extreme. I haven't experienced random station changes. There was a post earlier that I responded to on exactly the same issues (I thought it may be to do with the encoding rate). I updated the airport extreme firmware yesterday, but haven't checked if it made any difference. I used to have a Netgear router and had the same problem - I suspect it's the Dlink switch I am using because downloads on the PS3 are sometimes very slow - a power cycle on the ethernet switch fixes that. I'll have to do some tests!



Interesting that you had the problem with the netgear too. I'm plugged directly into the airport.


I'm running into the problem on the same exact streams that ran without problem across the DLink. Not sure about the data rate with this in mind.


I also upgraded the airport and the denon to the latest available firmware and still seeing the problem.


----------



## dc9pilot

Is there a way I can bypass the 3808ci video processing and let my tivo, blue ray and plasma do the work?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc9pilot* /forum/post/14240097
> 
> 
> Is there a way I can bypass the 3808ci video processing and let my tivo, blue ray and plasma do the work?



Just turn off the scaling in the setup menu.


----------



## dc9pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14240120
> 
> 
> Just turn off the scaling in the setup menu.



Thanks


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohara* /forum/post/14230932
> 
> 
> Don't know that I need to. The only thing that changed was the router, so I'm fairly certain that is the problem.




I'm mostly just curious. I swapped my router tonight for a new one, and the problem remains, so it's not that here. That leaves the DSL modem. I guess I'll try that next.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohara* /forum/post/14230932
> 
> 
> If I still had some ethernet hubs, i would wireshark the links and see what I can find, but they're long gone. I'll keep playing with it and see if I can characterize the problem better.



ettercap is your friend if you want to sniff the traffic. Just do a man-in-the-middle against it. Worked fine here. What I found was that the receiver just stops asking for more data. The other side keeps sending for a few more packets, then stops, probably waiting for the receiver to ack what it has already received.


----------



## schmoppa

Hi all, I am leaning toward purchasing the 3808ci (over the Onkyo 875, despite the 875's Reon), and as a receiver newb I have a couple questions:


1. With a 5.0 surround speaker system (front two are large speakers with low-end power) inside and 2 all weather speakers outside wired to the rear surround channel outputs, will the following scenarios work?


a. Normal movie viewing - just the 5 inside speakers.

b. Inside music mode over just 2 front stereo speakers

c. Inside music mode over all 5 inside speakers (is this even advisable if I have 2 good front stereo speakers?)

d. Inside/outside bbq mode - all 7 speakers playing from the same source


2. I have not read anything about audio lag / lip synch issues unlike the Onkyo 875 has (or had, given the latest firmware update?). Is this for sure not an issue with the Denon?


I know this is a bit of a holy-war topic (and I swear I am not trolling!), but if the 875's lip synch issues have been fixed (and I don't know for sure that they have), might it now be a good idea to get the Onkyo 875 over the Denon?


My audio / video sources are: a PS3 for movies and games, a home-built HTPC for home movies and other video, an HD cable box (Comcast), and eventually, maybe a Roku-like thing that plays networked music.


Thanks! I am _this_ close to pulling the trigger!


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14241749
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am leaning toward purchasing the 3808ci (over the Onkyo 875, despite the 875's Reon), and as a receiver newb I have a couple questions:
> 
> 
> 1. With a 5.0 surround speaker system (front two are large speakers with low-end power) inside and 2 all weather speakers outside wired to the rear surround channel outputs, will the following scenarios work?
> 
> 
> a. Normal movie viewing - just the 5 inside speakers.
> 
> b. Inside music mode over just 2 front stereo speakers
> 
> c. Inside music mode over all 5 inside speakers (is this even advisable if I have 2 good front stereo speakers?)
> 
> d. Inside/outside bbq mode - all 7 speakers playing from the same source
> 
> 
> 2. I have not read anything about audio lag / lip synch issues unlike the Onkyo 875 has (or had, given the latest firmware update?). Is this for sure not an issue with the Denon?
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit of a holy-war topic (and I swear I am not trolling!), but if the 875's lip synch issues have been fixed (and I don't know for sure that they have), might it now be a good idea to get the Onkyo 875 over the Denon?
> 
> 
> My audio / video sources are: a PS3 for movies and games, a home-built HTPC for home movies and other video, an HD cable box (Comcast), and eventually, maybe a Roku-like thing that plays networked music.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am _this_ close to pulling the trigger!



If you do decied to go with the 3808 give 6th Ave electroincs a call, very good price on the 3808, PM me and i'll tell you my cost.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14241749
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am leaning toward purchasing the 3808ci (over the Onkyo 875, despite the 875's Reon), and as a receiver newb I have a couple questions:
> 
> 
> 1. With a 5.0 surround speaker system (front two are large speakers with low-end power) inside and 2 all weather speakers outside wired to the rear surround channel outputs, will the following scenarios work?
> 
> 
> a. Normal movie viewing - just the 5 inside speakers.
> 
> b. Inside music mode over just 2 front stereo speakers
> 
> c. Inside music mode over all 5 inside speakers (is this even advisable if I have 2 good front stereo speakers?)
> 
> d. Inside/outside bbq mode - all 7 speakers playing from the same source
> 
> 
> 2. I have not read anything about audio lag / lip synch issues unlike the Onkyo 875 has (or had, given the latest firmware update?). Is this for sure not an issue with the Denon?
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit of a holy-war topic (and I swear I am not trolling!), but if the 875's lip synch issues have been fixed (and I don't know for sure that they have), might it now be a good idea to get the Onkyo 875 over the Denon?
> 
> 
> My audio / video sources are: a PS3 for movies and games, a home-built HTPC for home movies and other video, an HD cable box (Comcast), and eventually, maybe a Roku-like thing that plays networked music.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am _this_ close to pulling the trigger!



Question 1 a-d: yes that is all possible and easy to do. I find that I really like the 5.1 music, much more than I would have guessed.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14241749
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am leaning toward purchasing the 3808ci (over the Onkyo 875, despite the 875's Reon), and as a receiver newb I have a couple questions:
> 
> 
> 1. With a 5.0 surround speaker system (front two are large speakers with low-end power) inside and 2 all weather speakers outside wired to the rear surround channel outputs, will the following scenarios work?
> 
> 
> a. Normal movie viewing - just the 5 inside speakers.
> 
> b. Inside music mode over just 2 front stereo speakers
> 
> c. Inside music mode over all 5 inside speakers (is this even advisable if I have 2 good front stereo speakers?)
> 
> d. Inside/outside bbq mode - all 7 speakers playing from the same source
> 
> 
> 2. I have not read anything about audio lag / lip synch issues unlike the Onkyo 875 has (or had, given the latest firmware update?). Is this for sure not an issue with the Denon?
> 
> 
> I know this is a bit of a holy-war topic (and I swear I am not trolling!), but if the 875's lip synch issues have been fixed (and I don't know for sure that they have), might it now be a good idea to get the Onkyo 875 over the Denon?
> 
> 
> My audio / video sources are: a PS3 for movies and games, a home-built HTPC for home movies and other video, an HD cable box (Comcast), and eventually, maybe a Roku-like thing that plays networked music.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am _this_ close to pulling the trigger!



Regarding the lip sync... I had an 805 and the internal audio delay was quite an annoyance. I highly doubt Onkyo has fixed this issue in the 875.

After returning the 805 and exchanging it for the Denon 3808, I was pleasantly surprised how fast the DSP's are in the Denon. After swapping in the 3808 I actually had audio leading video whereas the 805 had the video leading the audio and I could not adjust it any farther. So with the 3808 I was able to sync it up using the Denon's delay settings. The 3808 is such a great reciever that I could never suggest Onkyo to anyone.


----------



## twatkins521




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14205028
> 
> 
> tw.....
> 
> 
> So what happens if you actually use the internal amps? Does the temp drop? Like put a load on them somehow? Mega resistor across speaker terminals, something like that?



Sorry for the delay in replying but the holiday...


Anyway, I did try running two of my subs off the internal amps and the unit did run a bit cooler. The heat issue was because I WAS NOT running my speakers off the Denon since I was using it as a pre-pro only.


I guess if you are looking for a receiver, the 3808 is a fine product. Unfortunately, I was not looking for a receiver, I was looking for a pre-pro. The 3808 was returned and I got the new Marantz AV8003.


The Marantz sounds much better in my setup but it also has its issues.


----------



## armstrr

has anyone bought one from 6ave in the last couple of days? just wondering if they still are "on special"


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14243063
> 
> 
> Regarding the lip sync... I had an 805 and the internal audio delay was quite an annoyance. I highly doubt Onkyo has fixed this issue in the 875.
> 
> After returning the 805 and exchanging it for the Denon 3808, I was pleasantly surprised how fast the DSP's are in the Denon. After swapping in the 3808 I actually had audio leading video whereas the 805 had the video leading the audio and I could not adjust it any farther. So with the 3808 I was able to sync it up using the Denon's delay settings. The 3808 is such a great reciever that I could never suggest Onkyo to anyone.



Thanks Todd and Rec Head for your responses!


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14243063
> 
> 
> Regarding the lip sync... I had an 805 and the internal audio delay was quite an annoyance. I highly doubt Onkyo has fixed this issue in the 875.
> 
> After returning the 805 and exchanging it for the Denon 3808, I was pleasantly surprised how fast the DSP's are in the Denon. After swapping in the 3808 I actually had audio leading video whereas the 805 had the video leading the audio and I could not adjust it any farther. So with the 3808 I was able to sync it up using the Denon's delay settings. The 3808 is such a great reciever that I could never suggest Onkyo to anyone.



Actually, I'm wondering if you tried updating the Onkyo's firmware and retested the lip synch issue? Though, I know that compared to Denon's firmware update process, the Onkyo is a bit of a pain...


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14244141
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm wondering if you tried updating the Onkyo's firmware and retested the lip synch issue? Though, I know that compared to Denon's firmware update process, the Onkyo is a bit of a pain...



I was following the whole firmware update in the 805 thread when it became available through unofficial sources. The consensus was that it did nothing to help the lip sync issue. So I never bothered. Email from Onkyo confirmed it's hardware related, too many DSP's in the signal path and each one adds it's own delay. Unfortunately no firmware update could ever fix that. If you've really got your heart set on the 875 then buy it where you can exchange it for the 3808 if things go awry.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14244487
> 
> 
> I was following the whole firmware update in the 805 thread when it became available through unofficial sources. The consensus was that it did nothing to help the lip sync issue. So I never bothered. Email from Onkyo confirmed it's hardware related, too many DSP's in the signal path and each one adds it's own delay. Unfortunately no firmware update could ever fix that. If you've really got your heart set on the 875 then buy it where you can exchange it for the 3808 if things go awry.



OK - I misunderstood the Onkyo firmware threads.


I definitely don't have my heart set on the Onkyo at all, just wondering if that issue had been improved.


----------



## elohkb

armstrr, I purchased the 3808 from 6ave on Thursday, July 3. I received confirmation this morning that it has shipped. I am not sure what the "special" price was, but I did receive a very good deal. PM me and I will be happy to share. I purchased my unit from Dave with 6ave: 877-684-2831 x 8474.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elohkb* /forum/post/14244659
> 
> 
> armstrr, I purchased the 3808 from 6ave on Thursday, July 3. I received confirmation this morning that it has shipped. I am not sure what the "special" price was, but I did receive a very good deal. PM me and I will be happy to share. I purchased my unit from Dave with 6ave: 877-684-2831 x 8474.




Gratz on the purchase. You will love the 3808.

6th ave is definitely the way to go if you can wait...I couldn't









BB did me a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## neo_jedi

Hello... I've had a 3808 up and running for about a week. My big issue right now is Dolby TrueHD support. I have a 5.1 speaker setup and a PS3 BD player, but I can only get stereo sound from that type of BDs. I've read a lot of this thread, plus other internet info, and the response from Denon support is mystifying. Let me post up the info so people can review:


PS3 set to HDMI+auto, BD audio output LPCM, and is hooked up with an HDMI cable. Hitting select while a Dolby TrueHD BD is playing brings up the following: "Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Ch. 48 kHz 2.2 Mbps AVC 24.2 Mbps". 3808 autosetup detects and correctly tests the entire 5.1 setup. Surround mode is set to STANDARD. Under this mode, sound is sent to only the FL and FR speakers, nothing else. 3808's audio input info reads "Surround Mode MULTI CHI IN, Signal PCM, fs 48 kHz, Format 3/2/.1".


Now, here is the strange part: Denon tech support claims (as of 5pm-ish Monday) that the PS3 is lying about the PCM decoded signal for Dolby TrueHD being 7.1, and that it is only sending 2 channels. The tech support person said that this is a PS3 firmware issue and will occur even using the correct audio setup. He also said that using a PS3, the only way to get 5.1 channels from Dolby TrueHD is to simulate it by setting the 3808's surround mode to "7CH STEREO". This mode does send sound to the 5.1 setup, but of course it is just distributing 2 channels to do it.


The support response goes against about everything I've read in this thread or elsewhere, which would indicate that the PS3 can decode Dolby TrueHD to 7.1 CH PCM and that the 3808 can read the 7.1 channel info from the PCM stream. Has anyone else run into this issue or can give me a 2nd opinion on what Denon support told me? As of now I have a fingerpointing contest between Denon and Sony, and I can hardly believe that the PS3 is only decoding 2 channels for Dolby TrueHD, if that was true there should be an outcry all over the internet about that and there isn't.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo_jedi* /forum/post/14245965
> 
> 
> Hello... I've had a 3808 up and running for about a week. My big issue right now is Dolby TrueHD support. I have a 5.1 speaker setup and a PS3 BD player, but I can only get stereo sound from that type of BDs. I've read a lot of this thread, plus other internet info, and the response from Denon support is mystifying. Let me post up the info so people can review:
> 
> 
> PS3 set to HDMI+auto, BD audio output LPCM, and is hooked up with an HDMI cable. Hitting select while a Dolby TrueHD BD is playing brings up the following: "Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Ch. 48 kHz 2.2 Mbps AVC 24.2 Mbps". 3808 autosetup detects and correctly tests the entire 5.1 setup. Surround mode is set to STANDARD. Under this mode, sound is sent to only the FL and FR speakers, nothing else. 3808's audio input info reads "Surround Mode MULTI CHI IN, Signal PCM, fs 48 kHz, Format 3/2/.1".
> 
> 
> Now, here is the strange part: Denon tech support claims (as of 5pm-ish Monday) that the PS3 is lying about the PCM decoded signal for Dolby TrueHD being 7.1, and that it is only sending 2 channels. The tech support person said that this is a PS3 firmware issue and will occur even using the correct audio setup. He also said that using a PS3, the only way to get 5.1 channels from Dolby TrueHD is to simulate it by setting the 3808's surround mode to "7CH STEREO". This mode does send sound to the 5.1 setup, but of course it is just distributing 2 channels to do it.
> 
> 
> The support response goes against about everything I've read in this thread or elsewhere, which would indicate that the PS3 can decode Dolby TrueHD to 7.1 CH PCM and that the 3808 can read the 7.1 channel info from the PCM stream. Has anyone else run into this issue or can give me a 2nd opinion on what Denon support told me? As of now I have a fingerpointing contest between Denon and Sony, and I can hardly believe that the PS3 is only decoding 2 channels for Dolby TrueHD, if that was true there should be an outcry all over the internet about that and there isn't.



is your PS3 firmware 2.35 and above, otherwise you may get 2 channel pcm


----------



## Pratts91

Todd Scott

What sonic differences did you notice between the Onkyo 805 and the 3808? I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a 3808...Oh and by the way, I have noticed the lip sync issue with the 805 even after the firmware update. Thanks for any info on the sound of the Denon compared to the Onkyo.


----------



## sterryo

the ave has raised their price for the 3808, anyone shopped these at an authorized dealer lately, if so can you please PM with the price

thx


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14223794
> 
> 
> I need some advice. When changing the GUI to net, the GUI goes away, and the receiver display goes blank. if I use the remote to change sources I get back the GUI. Anyone knows why and how to fix this behavior? OBTW I can manage the net radio from my Mac using my browser just not the GUI.



I have the same problem that my GUI goes away and the receiver display goes blank when I use press NET/USB. It will play songs and the display will come to life on the front of the receiver for 5 seconds and then disappears. I have set it in the option menu to let the gui remain on always. This worked fine before I updated the firmware. I tried to hard reset but I must be doing it wrong because i can't get the hard reset to do anything like any of the posts say or like pg 58 in the owners manual says as well. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/14248482
> 
> 
> I have the same problem that my GUI goes away and the receiver display goes blank when I use press NET/USB. It will play songs and the display will come to life on the front of the receiver for 5 seconds and then disappears. I have set it in the option menu to let the gui remain on always. This worked fine before I updated the firmware. I tried to hard reset but I must be doing it wrong because i can't get the hard reset to do anything like any of the posts say or like pg 58 in the owners manual says as well. Any help would be appreciated.



Under option setup GUI settings what is NET/USB setting? What is the Screensaver setting?


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14248525
> 
> 
> Under option setup GUI settings what is NET/USB setting? What is the Screensaver setting?



Gui settings for NET/USB is set to always

My screensaver setting is set to on.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/14248556
> 
> 
> Gui settings for NET/USB is set to always
> 
> My screensaver setting is set to on.



Turn screensaver off


----------



## youngguns27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14248525
> 
> 
> Under option setup GUI settings what is NET/USB setting? What is the Screensaver setting?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14248570
> 
> 
> Turn screensaver off



Okay done do I need to power it off because it still is doing the same thing.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youngguns27* /forum/post/14248592
> 
> 
> Okay done do I need to power it off because it still is doing the same thing.



No let me check it on mine... brb


With settings:


Gui settings for NET/USB is set to always

My screensaver setting is set to off.


My netradio continues to display. No blanking. I have video select found under other in source NET/USB configured for cable. That way I can watch TV while listening to NET music. I would not think this should matter. Give it a try.


Another thing to try configure as above and power cycle (small power button) the receiver. I didn't have to power cycle for the settings to take effect but perhaps it will work for you. I normally leave screensaver on and NET/USB GUI settings set to 30 seconds.


Still no joy? Try hard reset "Microprocessor reset" instructions. Be sure to use the small power button. You might want to backup the receiver settings before hard reset since they will be cleared.


----------



## catman2




neo_jedi said:


> Hello... I've had a 3808 up and running for about a week. My big issue right now is Dolby TrueHD support. I have a 5.1 speaker setup and a PS3 BD player, but I can only get stereo sound from that type of BDs. I've read a lot of this thread, plus other internet info, and the response from Denon support is mystifying. Let me post up the info so people can review:
> 
> 
> PS3 set to HDMI+auto, BD audio output LPCM, and is hooked up with an HDMI cable. Hitting select while a Dolby TrueHD BD is playing brings up the following: "Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Ch. 48 kHz 2.2 Mbps AVC 24.2 Mbps". 3808 autosetup detects and correctly tests the entire 5.1 setup. Surround mode is set to STANDARD. Under this mode, sound is sent to only the FL and FR speakers, nothing else. 3808's audio input info reads "Surround Mode MULTI CHI IN, Signal PCM, fs 48 kHz, Format 3/2/.1".
> 
> 
> Hello Neo-jedi.
> 
> 
> Blu-rays work just fine in 5.1 format as you would expect...i am wondering about the dolby true HD format ..are you watching a documentary rather than a movie? ....things like BBC's blue planet are in stereo sometimes, but a casino royale kind of movie will have a full 5.1 soundtrack,but both might say 'multi ch' on denon.
> 
> 
> the support response sounds like someone on minimum wage reading from an outdated script !
> 
> 
> All your settings seem correct. i get 'multi-channel' lit up on 3808 when outputting from ps3. I am not quite clear form your post why you have a 5.1 setup, but seem to be discussing a 7.1 problem.
> 
> 
> you can double check the audio output settings in the ps3 XMB, to make sure sound is going out via HDMI and all boxes are ticked. Make sure the denon is gettig the ps3 sound via hdmi not optical cable.
> 
> 
> the ps3forums.net also have a good home theatre section there.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14225207
> 
> 
> Yesterday I reconfigured my sharp bluray to use the analog outputs instead of the optical so I could pass trueHD. My question is does the Denon 3808 now ignore all of the Audyssey settings? My sharp bluray has its own setup for speakers if using analog outs. I just set them up to what Audyssey had already determined.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14225244
> 
> 
> I may be missing something but I thought the only way to pass trueHD or any of the other new formats is by using HDMI outputs and having your BR player decode or bitstreem the lossless audio.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14225889
> 
> 
> Thats also what I thought but maybe I was wrong. It seems my blueray player can decode the format and the Dennon just passes easch channel through the analog connections. I assume the Audyssey has no affect on the sound field at that point?




You're using the denon's EXT IN inputs. Check P .30 of manual for setup instructions. You'll be passing a PCM Multi Channel input to the receiver. The Denon should be in Direct mode - see P. 41 of manual.


The Sharp BD player can pass uncompressed LPCM and decode and pass Dolby True HD via analogue (or HDMI). It cannot decode nor pass nor bit stream DTS HD MA.


good luck

blairy


----------



## qwickdraw4

Was there a price increase on the 3808 in the denon site and BB? I thought the price used to be $100 less than what is now posted. maybe I am still not awake.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14250636
> 
> 
> Was there a price increase on the 3808 in the denon site and BB? I thought the price used to be $100 less than what is now posted. maybe I am still not awake.



Yes. It used to be $100 less! PLus last week BB increased all of their service protection plans by around 8.5%


----------



## cybrsage

I know this has been posted before, but it is so important (and the post was many pages ago) that I felt the need to post it again.


Each "type" of audio input has its own "manipulation" settings.


What I mean by this is:


Assume you are playing a 5.1 PCM source and you setup the receiver to use SB Out and Audyssey. Next time you play a 5.1 PCM source the settings will still be there.


Now, assume you then play a 2.1 PCM source. The SB Out and Audyssey will NOT be on. You need to turn them on for that "type" of audio input. Next time you play a 2.1 PCM source the settings will still be there.


Continue for each type of sound input.


Also take note that if you use the quick select buttons (the three on the front), they will change your settings back to the way they were when you programmed the button. If you make any changes, make sure you press and hold the quick select button until the display flashes. That means you reprogrammed it with your new settings.


----------



## MagnumMan

Hello,


I got a 3808Ci as the foundation for my entertainment system upgrade (free, with AMEX points....) Right now I have an older DVD player (component out only), a really old CD turntable (stereo rca jacks old!), standard definition DirecTV, and a Panny PT-47WX42F (1080i, CRT projection), again old. Speakers are Bose Acoustimass 15 (at least 7 years old) and I am not happy with them - music in TV or DVD is really loud and dialogue is very soft. I'm planning on upgrading to some Infinity speakers (Cascade, perhaps...), I was wondering about the video capabilities here... will the 3808Ci take a 480p component signal and covert it to 1080i, and then output it to the TV? I see a lot of info about 1080p, but my TV is 1080i only. I've only ever used it in 480p or S-video mode however. I'm trying to avoid paying the $2500 or so for a Panny 50" plasma right now as I will hopefully be building a larger room on the house in the next couple of years at which time I would get a 58" or 65" plasma instead.


So if the 3808Ci cannot output 1080i, can I buy something that'll convert the HDMI output to 1080i component, just so I can keep my TV for another year or two?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnumMan* /forum/post/14251470
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I got a 3808Ci as the foundation for my entertainment system upgrade (free, with AMEX points....) Right now I have an older DVD player (component out only), a really old CD turntable (stereo rca jacks old!), standard definition DirecTV, and a Panny PT-47WX42F (1080i, CRT projection), again old. Speakers are Bose Acoustimass 15 (at least 7 years old) and I am not happy with them - music in TV or DVD is really loud and dialogue is very soft. I'm planning on upgrading to some Infinity speakers (Cascade, perhaps...), I was wondering about the video capabilities here... will the 3808Ci take a 480p component signal and covert it to 1080i, and then output it to the TV? I see a lot of info about 1080p, but my TV is 1080i only. I've only ever used it in 480p or S-video mode however. I'm trying to avoid paying the $2500 or so for a Panny 50" plasma right now as I will hopefully be building a larger room on the house in the next couple of years at which time I would get a 58" or 65" plasma instead.
> 
> 
> So if the 3808Ci cannot output 1080i, can I buy something that'll convert the HDMI output to 1080i component, just so I can keep my TV for another year or two?



The 3808 will output 1080i through component. I don't think you can output 1080i component from an HDMI source which you don't have now anyway.


----------



## MagnumMan

Thanks I will give it a try. I heard the 1080i -> 1080p conversion was awful in reviews, it is possible that firmware updates fixed that? As I understand it I cannot plug in a HDMI 1080p and expect it to go down to 1080i on the component video on this tuner, is that right?


----------



## neo_jedi

Thanks for the responses.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14246340
> 
> 
> is your PS3 firmware 2.35 and above, otherwise you may get 2 channel pcm



Yes... barring the XMB update with Sony pulled, both PS3 and 3808 are at the latest available level as of Monday.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14249080
> 
> 
> are you watching a documentary rather than a movie?



No, I've tested True HD with Men in Black and Spiderwick so far.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14249080
> 
> 
> All your settings seem correct. i get 'multi-channel' lit up on 3808 when outputting from ps3. I am not quite clear form your post why you have a 5.1 setup, but seem to be discussing a 7.1 problem.



Well, the PCM is supposed to have 7.1 channels in it, but I'm expecting the receiver to output the 7.1 signal to a 5.1 setup (downgrading it as necessary). The source of the problem would be that the receiver is getting 2 channels from the PCM signal and not 7.1, so the conversion from a 7.1 signal to the 5.1 speakers is not relevant at this point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14249080
> 
> 
> You can double check the audio output settings in the ps3 XMB, to make sure sound is going out via HDMI and all boxes are ticked. Make sure the denon is gettig the ps3 sound via hdmi not optical cable.



I don't even use an optical cable, so no problem there. I can try the XMB settings, but again Sony pulled the 2.40 update while they debug it, so I'll have to wait for them to reissue it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neo_jedi* /forum/post/14252586
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... barring the XMB update with Sony pulled, both PS3 and 3808 are at the latest available level as of Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've tested True HD with Men in Black and Spiderwick so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the PCM is supposed to have 7.1 channels in it, but I'm expecting the receiver to output the 7.1 signal to a 5.1 setup (downgrading it as necessary). The source of the problem would be that the receiver is getting 2 channels from the PCM signal and not 7.1, so the conversion from a 7.1 signal to the 5.1 speakers is not relevant at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even use an optical cable, so no problem there. I can try the XMB settings, but again Sony pulled the 2.40 update while they debug it, so I'll have to wait for them to reissue it.



It still sounds like a setting on the PS3. Not that I'm much help fixing it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnumMan* /forum/post/14252535
> 
> 
> Thanks I will give it a try. I heard the 1080i -> 1080p conversion was awful in reviews, it is possible that firmware updates fixed that? As I understand it I cannot plug in a HDMI 1080p and expect it to go down to 1080i on the component video on this tuner, is that right?



I don't think any tuner will pass an HD signal over HDMI to a component output. It's part of the HDMI spec not the tuner's fault.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14253209
> 
> 
> I don't think any tuner will pass an HD signal over HDMI to a component output. It's part of the HDMI spec not the tuner's fault.



With HDCP it should will not pass it to an analog output.


----------



## bombtrack

>>Thanks I will give it a try. I heard the 1080i -> 1080p conversion was awful in reviews, it is possible that firmware updates fixed that? As I understand it I cannot plug in a HDMI 1080p and expect it to go down to 1080i on the component video on this tuner, is that right?


I was just about to post the same question. I am close to pulling the trigger on a lightly used 3808ci and am concerned about the poor 1080i deinterlacing (quoted from cnet). Is this firmware updateable/fixable? Or is it all hardware? Also, if signals are coming in at 720p, how is the upconversion to 1080p? Better than it is with 1080i?


----------



## channad

I'm sure someone may have already posted this, but Denon recently upped the price of this unit $100. Just FYI...


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14255867
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone may have already posted this, but Denon recently upped the price of this unit $100. Just FYI...



Well crap!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/14256112
> 
> 
> Well crap!



Not here please


----------



## channad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/14256112
> 
> 
> Well crap!



yeah, I thought the salesman was trying to mess with me. He said the price will go up on the 1st of July. I was in that store on the 30th of June. Turns out they didn't change the price for a few days. I noticed the price difference on the 10th of July. I'm still glad I picked mine up that day.


Happy hunting dude!


----------



## FreddyW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14250636
> 
> 
> Was there a price increase on the 3808 in the denon site and BB? I thought the price used to be $100 less than what is now posted. maybe I am still not awake.



Dollar in the toilet


Denon built overseas


Do the math


----------



## Jay O'Brien

I want to access the paid version of Solo Piano Radio, called Whisperings purestream. They say that other Denon 3808ci users have accessed their programming. They gave me a temporary URL they gave me to test with that will work until July 11.


I can play the url by accessing it in my browser, so I know what I want to hear is available.


How do I do this on the 3808ci? I have many internet radio selections including Solo Piano Radio that work fine in the Denon Internet radio menu, all selected via radiodenon. How do I add the stream on the url provided by Wisperings?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14257723
> 
> 
> How do I do this on the 3808ci? I have many internet radio selections including Solo Piano Radio that work fine in the Denon Internet radio menu, all selected via radiodenon. How do I add the stream on the url provided by Wisperings?



In the radiodenon.com site, you can add your own URLs for stations / streams / etc.. Once added there, it'll show up on your receiver as an available stream.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14257903
> 
> 
> In the radiodenon.com site, you can add your own URLs for stations / streams / etc.. Once added there, it'll show up on your receiver as an available stream.



Thank you, that works great. I searched the radiodenon site, looking for a place to enter a URL and didn't find it. I didn't try to add a station. Once I selected that, as you suggested, it gave me the opportunity to input a URL, as you said it would. Much appreciated!


----------



## catman2

neo-jedi


what happens if you select a 5.1 soundtrack rather than a 7.1 soundtrack? is this possible on the Blu-ray menu?


i am running the same setup 3808 and ps3 so we should be able to figure this !


----------



## RedCell99

Does anyone have a new Sony Z4100 series matched with the 3808?


If so, any thoughts or problems encountered?


Red Cell.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14257215
> 
> 
> yeah, I thought the salesman was trying to mess with me. He said the price will go up on the 1st of July. I was in that store on the 30th of June. Turns out they didn't change the price for a few days. I noticed the price difference on the 10th of July. I'm still glad I picked mine up that day.



The vendor 'Listen Up' mentioned the price increase ahead of time; I read it ~2 weeks before, it may have been mentioned before that, though.


As far as authorized online dealers, some increased the price on 1 July. Then a few days later others increased, along with Denon finally showing the new MSRP. Another few days, and the rest increased; I believe it was the 7 or 8 of July for the latest vendor.


Nobody mentioned the price increase on this thread, AFAIK. I wasn't even planning on getting a Denon until the last day, otherwise I would have mentioned it.


----------



## armstrr

so i just went through denon's comparison chart to see what differences there are between the 4308 and the 3808. all i see is a differenent audyssey mic (better?) component video out for zone 2 and 10 watts per channel and a little more than 2lbs in weight. is there something else that can justify the price differential?


thanks!!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *armstrr* /forum/post/14264425
> 
> 
> so i just went through denon's comparison chart to see what differences there are between the 4308 and the 3808. all i see is a differenent audyssey mic (better?) component video out for zone 2 and 10 watts per channel and a little more than 2lbs in weight. is there something else that can justify the price differential?
> 
> 
> thanks!!




The 4308 has wireless access, and also has Advanced AL24 on all channels, while the 3808 only has Al24+ on the FL and FR and AL on the other channels.

Advanced AL24 is above what the 3808 has.

I decided to go with the 3808 even though I wanted the Advanced AL24, but I didn't think it was worth the price difference.

If the DACs on the 4308 had been better than the 3808 that would have pushed me to get the 4308, but the DACs are the same in both models.


I don't see the point in the wireless since you need a hardwired connection when doing firmware updates anyway so it makes sense to always have the unit hardwired. This makes the wi-fi feature of the 4308 worthless to me. I really don't see how the few features the 4308 has over the 3808 can justify a $1K retail price difference.


edit: I also forgot, the 4308 also has two HDMI outputs while the 3808 only has one HDMI output. But i use a 1x4 HDMI splitter on the output of my 3808 anyway to create 4 HDMI outputs.(the 1x4 splitter was under $150)


----------



## Rando Pando




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14264495
> 
> 
> I don't see the point in the wireless since you need a hardwired connection when doing firmware updates anyway so it makes sense to always have the unit hardwired. This makes the wi-fi feature of the 4308 worthless to me. I really don't see how the few features the 4308 has over the 3808 can justify a $1K retail price difference.



For what its worth, wireless works just fine on the 3808 for firmware updates. I've done it several times.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rando Pando* /forum/post/14264548
> 
> 
> For what its worth, wireless works just fine on the 3808 for firmware updates. I've done it several times.



I know it will work, but firmware update should never be done over wireless to have the least amount of problems with an update.. Denon specifically states not to use wireless for firmware updates.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Is the 3808 capable of passing through a color gamut of 0-255?


----------



## Sr20kidD

i just recently updated the firmware on my 3808ci to the 1.76... where can i find info and bug fixes.. i couldnt find it on the dell website...


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sr20kidD* /forum/post/14265736
> 
> 
> i just recently updated the firmware on my 3808ci to the 1.76... where can i find info and bug fixes.. i couldnt find it on the dell website...




Thats because Dell doesnt keep track of Denon firmware revisions










go to this thread and scroll down on the first post looking for the red highlighted titles.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## Weyland Yutani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14266252
> 
> 
> Thats because Dell doesnt keep track of Denon firmware revisions



True, but that doesn't explain why the _Denon_ website doesn't have readily available info on AVR-3808CI firmware updates.







If you go to Denon's Support=> Product Updates and Upgrades page , the 3808 isn't even listed as an option to search. Why should we _have_ to come to AVS for this information? I have to admit to being disappointed in Denon's customer service on this point.


Just my 2¢


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14265343
> 
> 
> Is the 3808 capable of passing through a color gamut of 0-255?



It has both RGB and Y/Pb/Pr. If you select RGB, you can then also select Expanded. Expanded pushes it out to 0-255.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14264495
> 
> 
> edit: I also forgot, the 4308 also has two HDMI outputs while the 3808 only has one HDMI output. But i use a 1x4 HDMI splitter on the output of my 3808 anyway to create 4 HDMI outputs.(the 1x4 splitter was under $150)



What [HDMI] devices do you have connected to the 3808, and what HDMI devices do you have on the 1x4 splitter?


The reason I'm asking is I've been thinking about getting a projector and using a 1x2 splitter from the Denon to Pioneer display and projector, but I'm having what I think is a HDMI handskake issue between Motorola DVR (Verizon), through Denon to Pioneer display, and would think a splitter would make that even worse.


----------



## jmct12345

Has anyone had their music drop out in the middle of the song? When am using Net/USB, once every few songs the song will stop playing. Then about 5 seconds later begin at the beginning of the song.


I have been using the Net/USB function for about 6 months with no problems. This began about a month ago and is geting very annoying.


I have not seen any patern. Sometimes it can be every song. other times it can happen once per hour.


I am using Twonky media to serve music from an Vista Desktop. Most music is MP3 at 320 bit rate. The total music library is about 75GB.


Anyone see this or have suggestions?


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weyland Yutani* /forum/post/14266266
> 
> 
> True, but that doesn't explain why the _Denon_ website doesn't have readily available info on AVR-3808CI firmware updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to Denon's Support=> Product Updates and Upgrades page , the 3808 isn't even listed as an option to search. Why should we _have_ to come to AVS for this information? I have to admit to being disappointed in Denon's customer service on this point.
> 
> 
> Just my 2¢




Maybe Denon is thinking as long as there are credible websites like this one to search they don't feel the necessity to duplicate efforts that cost $. I don't really know but at least give us some good base information with comprehensive user manual which the 3808 does not have.


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14267824
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their music drop out in the middle of the song? When am using Net/USB, once every few songs the song will stop playing. Then about 5 seconds later begin at the beginning of the song.



I have this problem quite a bit, especially if I'm streaming larger files (flac, ac3, dts wav's, etc.). So far I haven't found a solution. I think we're going to have to contact denon's support so it gets fixed, it doesn't seem to be getting better with the last couple firmware updates.


Are you running wireless anywhere? I haven't tried hardwiring my PC yet, but I should have plenty of bandwidth on my wireless, and my 360 doesn't have any problems (although it's only streaming mp3's).


If anyone's found a fix for this or has any support recommendations I'd really appreciate the info.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14267824
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their music drop out in the middle of the song? When am using Net/USB, once every few songs the song will stop playing. Then about 5 seconds later begin at the beginning of the song.
> 
> 
> I have been using the Net/USB function for about 6 months with no problems. This began about a month ago and is geting very annoying.
> 
> 
> I have not seen any patern. Sometimes it can be every song. other times it can happen once per hour.
> 
> 
> I am using Twonky media to serve music from an Vista Desktop. Most music is MP3 at 320 bit rate. The total music library is about 75GB.
> 
> 
> Anyone see this or have suggestions?



I never experience audio drops streaming from music server MP3's high 320 bit rate or FLAC. Using hard wired connections and Twonkymedia 4.4.4


----------



## mdski

I notice that UBID has the AVR-3808CI for 848.00. It's a Manufacturer Refurbished by Denon to like-new condition and fully loaded...whatever that means.


----------



## fanon

I also posted this in the denon 3808 owners thread - hope I didn't violate any rules ... if so, sri ... this threas seemed to be more appropriate .. .anyway:


Have some serious problems with my 3808. The sound from zone 1 (5.1 speaker config) died on me last night. Did some testing this morning and found that zone 2 in study (2 speaker config) is still working perfectly (tuner, cd, ...) Checked main speakers for short circuit and all are okay. Did reset of AVR, no result. Did CPU master reset still nok. (re-configed the avr - inputs & assigns - again afterwards) Also found that the HDMI sources (got 4) are all working fine - picture is properly routed to and displayed on my Pioneer. Finally tried to redo the audessy setup to set if any testtone would come out of my speakers but the setup procedure hangs during step 1 while it is looking for the speakers. Have access to the config menu's both via lan as well via remote. (Headphone is not switched on, first thing I looked for).

Who can help me - what do I overlook ...?!

thanks in anticipation


----------



## aaronwt

Call Denon and have it fixed under warranty.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14267824
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their music drop out in the middle of the song? When am using Net/USB, once every few songs the song will stop playing. Then about 5 seconds later begin at the beginning of the song.
> 
> 
> I have been using the Net/USB function for about 6 months with no problems. This began about a month ago and is geting very annoying.
> 
> 
> I have not seen any patern. Sometimes it can be every song. other times it can happen once per hour.
> 
> 
> I am using Twonky media to serve music from an Vista Desktop. Most music is MP3 at 320 bit rate. The total music library is about 75GB.
> 
> 
> Anyone see this or have suggestions?



I have not had that problem with my 3808 but every so often it happens with my airport. I reset the router and everything is back to normal. I don't know if it will help you but it's easy to try.


----------



## jmct12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14273462
> 
> 
> I have not had that problem with my 3808 but every so often it happens with my airport. I reset the router and everything is back to normal. I don't know if it will help you but it's easy to try.



I will try that. I do have my computer hooked to my wireless router, and then from the router hard wired to the receiver.


The router is at least 3 years old, so maybe its time for a new router.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fanon* /forum/post/14273064
> 
> 
> I also posted this in the denon 3808 owners thread - hope I didn't violate any rules ... if so, sri ... this threas seemed to be more appropriate .. .anyway:
> 
> 
> Have some serious problems with my 3808. The sound from zone 1 (5.1 speaker config) died on me last night. Did some testing this morning and found that zone 2 in study (2 speaker config) is still working perfectly (tuner, cd, ...) Checked main speakers for short circuit and all are okay. Did reset of AVR, no result. Did CPU master reset still nok. (re-configed the avr - inputs & assigns - again afterwards) Also found that the HDMI sources (got 4) are all working fine - picture is properly routed to and displayed on my Pioneer. Finally tried to redo the audessy setup to set if any testtone would come out of my speakers but the setup procedure hangs during step 1 while it is looking for the speakers. Have access to the config menu's both via lan as well via remote. (Headphone is not switched on, first thing I looked for).
> 
> Who can help me - what do I overlook ...?!
> 
> thanks in anticipation



Try turning it off and on multiple times with both the large and small buttons. If that doesn't work, unplug it and leave it for an hour or so. Both of those actions have brought it back for me.


----------



## RickGavin

Hi all, anyone get the Night Mode remote code for their Harmony? Being that the main remote is not IR or doesn't seem to be, i don't seem to be able to "learn" the command on my harmony, and its not in the downloaded set of codes. I didn't see the Night option on the secondary Denon Remote.


Also, is there a way to have the Night mode turn off after the receiver is restarted. My old Yamaha RX-1700 had that and was very handy.


----------



## corego

The main 3808 remote has two IR emitters hidden behind the front plastic piece. You can see them if you point a digital camera at the front of the remote while pressing a button.


At any rate, there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to have the Harmony learn a specific command from the remote, I've got night working just fine.


----------



## jesyjames

If you go into the crossover section, specifically "advanced," what exactly are you setting where the subwoofer is listed there? It seems defaulted to 80 hz. Should I leave it there? It seems a little redundant to have a crossover for the subwoofer itself listed when you have specific crossover settings for all of the other speakers as well. Any ideas?


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corego* /forum/post/14275377
> 
> 
> The main 3808 remote has two IR emitters hidden behind the front plastic piece. You can see them if you point a digital camera at the front of the remote while pressing a button.
> 
> 
> At any rate, there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to to the Harmony a specific command from the remote, I've got night working just fine.



Right you are, I just tried it again and it worked fine, not sure what the issue was last time I tried it. thanks again.


----------



## RedCell99

Anyone have this combination?


Thought's on the matter and suggestions?


I'm trying to decide between the Panny Plasma 800 and Sony LCD Z4100.


All comments VERY much appreciated.


Thanks gang.


Red Cell.


----------



## QZ1

I don't have a router, and I assume I need one to update the firmware, correct?.


If so, I am aware of some good brands, but I don't know what specs. to look for; which ones are key?


Which router are you using?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14267824
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their music drop out in the middle of the song? When am using Net/USB, once every few songs the song will stop playing. Then about 5 seconds later begin at the beginning of the song.
> 
> 
> I have been using the Net/USB function for about 6 months with no problems. This began about a month ago and is geting very annoying.
> 
> 
> I have not seen any patern. Sometimes it can be every song. other times it can happen once per hour.
> 
> 
> I am using Twonky media to serve music from an Vista Desktop. Most music is MP3 at 320 bit rate. The total music library is about 75GB.
> 
> 
> Anyone see this or have suggestions?



Heck yeah, this happens to me all the time. My entire music library is 320kbps; the dropouts are even worse when I use higher bit-rate files. It seems to be a bandwidth issue, and I'm using all wireless connections (wireless bridge between computer and router, wireless bridge between router and Denon). What I don't understand is why the Denon just doesn't buffer the streaming audio. That would prevent network glitches from creating the issues they do. As it is now, when I stream a 320kbps song, I see a constant 320kbps data stream over my network until the song is done. If the Denon would just buffer the music a little, I bet we wouldn't see nearly as many audio dropouts.


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14277404
> 
> 
> I don't have a router, and I assume I need one to update the firmware, correct?.
> 
> 
> If so, I am aware of some good brands, but I don't know what specs. to look for; which ones are key?
> 
> 
> Which router are you using?



Best to go with Linksys , they come with good documentation and easy to install software.


----------



## Plex

Is it possible to listen to the neternet radio while I surf the net from my PS3? Right now I listen to the music on the PS3 while surfing but I would really like to use the 3808 net radio instead.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14277734
> 
> 
> Is it possible to listen to the neternet radio while I surf the net from my PS3? Right now I listen to the music on the PS3 while surfing but I would really like to use the 3808 net radio instead.



Set source video input for NET/USB to the PS3.


GUI menu, SOURCE SELECT>Net/USB>Other>Video Select


----------



## fanon

gatorman,

Thanks for responding - anyway guess it's too late now - thought to be wise and see if a s/w update would bring it back to life ... it now hangs in the download loop - no way to get it out, what ever I try. I ll bring it back to denon tomorrow for repair

rgds

Fanon


----------



## Sr20kidD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14277404
> 
> 
> I don't have a router, and I assume I need one to update the firmware, correct?.
> 
> 
> If so, I am aware of some good brands, but I don't know what specs. to look for; which ones are key?
> 
> 
> Which router are you using?



i am using the dlink 108g gaming router. works flawlessly.


----------



## catman2

linksys wrt54g


....had to disable upnp..works good for net streaming with twonkyvision on a mac.


----------



## jmct12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14277643
> 
> 
> Heck yeah, this happens to me all the time. My entire music library is 320kbps; the dropouts are even worse when I use higher bit-rate files. It seems to be a bandwidth issue, and I'm using all wireless connections (wireless bridge between computer and router, wireless bridge between router and Denon). What I don't understand is why the Denon just doesn't buffer the streaming audio. That would prevent network glitches from creating the issues they do. As it is now, when I stream a 320kbps song, I see a constant 320kbps data stream over my network until the song is done. If the Denon would just buffer the music a little, I bet we wouldn't see nearly as many audio dropouts.



Well it seems like at least a few of us are having their streamed music drop at times. I just ordered a new router (D-Link DIR-655 Extreme N Wireless Router). If this is bandwidth related, the new router should stop the droped music.


I will let everyone know if the new router helps.


For those that are not having music drop when streaming large files, what router are you using?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14277404
> 
> 
> I don't have a router, and I assume I need one to update the firmware, correct?.
> 
> 
> If so, I am aware of some good brands, but I don't know what specs. to look for; which ones are key?
> 
> 
> Which router are you using?



If you just want to update the firmware and nothing else, then you do not need a router. You can just directly hardwire your 3808 to the cable/dsl modem. If you want to stream music or listen to internet radio then you will need a router to have multiple items hooked up to your network at the same time. I have owned several linksys and dlink routers and found them all to be sup-par. They crapped out after about a year. I have been using Buffalo for a while now and have had zero problems (not even a blip on the radar). Since they are being sued you will have to buy from eBay.


Router: Buffalo WHR-HP-G54

Wireless Converter: Buffalo WLI-TX4-G54HP


----------



## cfraser

Just my opinion, but the Linksys routers are actually very good, and even more so when used with third-party firmware (the WRT54GL is especially flexible). What *isn't* very good about them is the included wall-warts. I strongly suspect that people who complain about their Linksys routers dying every six months or so have some power issues: use a good surge protection system, or even better switch to a quality wart. Why I say it's probably power issues is because it's the same people who continually blow their routers at their location, yet others using the same models never do and get years out of them, so I suggest it's not the routers themselves.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rando Pando* /forum/post/14264548
> 
> 
> For what its worth, wireless works just fine on the 3808 for firmware updates. I've done it several times.



I have also done all my updates over wifi with no problems. OBTW There is a 3 min update today (took about 6 min to complete.) However I do not see any changes in FW revisions. Anyone know what I just updated?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14278952
> 
> 
> Well it seems like at least a few of us are having their streamed music drop at times. I just ordered a new router (D-Link DIR-655 Extreme N Wireless Router). If this is bandwidth related, the new router should stop the droped music.
> 
> 
> I will let everyone know if the new router helps.
> 
> 
> For those that are not having music drop when streaming large files, what router are you using?



Good luck with that...that's the exact router I'm using and I still get dropped music. That router's enhanced range and speed features only benefit you if you have compatible draft-N clients anyway, so if the wireless client on the receiver or server side is G or B, you won't see much (if any) benefit from the new router.


Obviously, the router's not the only variable in the equation. If the wireless clients are far away or in otherwise poor positions relative to the router, that could also be causing network issues. You could try higher-gain antennas or signal repeaters which might be more effective than a different router...unless, of course, everything is hard-wired in your system, in which case bandwidth shouldn't be an issue at all.


----------



## QZ1

Thanks to everyone for the recommendations for routers; more would be welcomed.










Eventually, I want to listen to Internet radio, so I will buy a router soon; no hurry, as I have much port and sound testing to do, in additon to configuration.


For now, I just want to update the firmware, and that will, of course, test the Ethernet port; I thought it may be possible w/o a router.


So, is a '350MHz UTP Cat5e RJ45 Network Cable', the right one?


Do I hook up the AVR to my modem, and the AVR acts as a PC, and downloads and installs the update from the Internet?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14279680
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the recommendations for routers; more would be welcomed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually, I want to listen to Internet radio, so I will buy a router soon; no hurry, as I have much port and sound testing to do, in additon to configuration.
> 
> 
> For now, I just want to update the firmware, and that will, of course, test the Ethernet port; I thought it may be possible w/o a router.
> 
> 
> So, is a '350MHz UTP Cat5e RJ45 Network Cable', the right one?
> 
> 
> Do I hook up the AVR to my modem, and the AVR acts as a PC, and downloads and installs the update from the Internet?



A cat5 cable is fine. You do not need a router to update the firmware. Just run a cat5 cable from the 3808 to the modem (I usually do this to make the firmware update smoother anyway even though I have a router). Just remember to prep the 3808 for a firmware update before you do one. Also, save your 3808's configuration via the web browser function.


Here is a link for how to do so: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Here is the "prep" that I do and have had no problems:

- Unplug the Ethernet cable.

- Turn off the main power.

- Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

- After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

- Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

- Re-connect the Ethernet cable

- After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


Not everyone has to do this. I tried updating when I first got my 3808 and it wouldn't work. Followed these steps and haven't had a problem since.


Good luck!


----------



## qwickdraw4

deleted


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14277751
> 
> 
> Set source video input for NET/USB to the PS3.
> 
> 
> GUI menu, SOURCE SELECT>Net/USB>Other>Video Select



God, I love this receiver, I never even thought i could just tell NET/USB to use the video in from the PS3. Thanks for to help, I'll get back to you after I play around with these settings.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14279756
> 
> 
> I tried updating when I first got my 3808 and it wouldn't work. Followed these steps and haven't had a problem since.
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14000091
> 
> 
> My understanding is that the i/p scaler and the resolution settings are interactive. See the comment on page 30 of the manual. If you don't turn on the scaler, you can't select an output resolution. Thus, the signal is passed through unaltered. The auto setting should have no effect.



I have the same question. I have a Directv DVR, a Pioneer 6020 and a Panasonic S97 cd player all connected to the 3808 through HDMI. I want the 6020 to do all the processing. I understand its video processing is better than the 3808. How do I set everything up within the 3808 to pass the signals through unaltered? Are there any settings i need to also implement on the satellite box or the cd player/


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thebarnman* /forum/post/13997314
> 
> 
> Auto? Auto what? I thought the idea of turning the scaler off was so that the digital video can be passed through without any alterations to the digital video signal.
> 
> 
> 
> What does Auto do?
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned "when you select" auto, you are telling the 3808 to auto-detect the display's native resolution."
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my main goal. I want the Denon 3808 to take all the native signals and pass them through to my new display unaltered such as 480i as 480i, 720p as 720p, 1080i as 1080i, and 1080p as 1080p. I don't think that the 3808 needs to know the "display's native resolution". I just want it to pass the signal through unaltered.



I want my Pioneer 6020 to do the same thing. Please advise.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14214463
> 
> 
> Use the Denon 17-17/32 figure. I was a little conservative in my measure and thought it might have been ~1/16" smaller putting it very close to the denon figure. You must be very close to not having room in a cabinet?



Yes, and I e-mailed Denon just to try to be sure. They looked in their service manual, as well as, they claimed to measure the AVR, and they said it was 420mm/16.54". I ordered the AVR that day.


I had plenty of time over July 4 weekend to look at the AVR diagram, and I was seeing that while one of each cable would be fine in the cabinet, there are several speaker cables, (and others), that would be used at once, of course; and with the AVR panel layout, it was going be difficult to arrange the cables to take the minimum space, each time I moved the AVR.


So, I looked at the cabinet, the problem with taking the back panel off, with no room for a regular screwdriver. (I couldn't find that particular screwdriver in a short version, but it may exist.) After some thought, I was able to cobble to together a screwdriver bit with just a screwdriver extension, the latter provided enough torque to loosen the screws, and now there is plenty of room for the AVR.










Thanks for your help, anyway, otherwise, I might not have ordered this AVR before the MSRP change; and I got a great discount deal, that has since expired. I also just wanted to answer that I found a successful resolution.


It does appear from a quick measurement that the AVR is indeed 16-17/32", as they say. This spec., as well as the weight, which is, according to Denon, 39.25 lbs., should be corrected in the first post.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14280711
> 
> 
> Yes, and I e-mailed Denon just to try to be sure. They looked in their service manual, as well as, they claimed to measure the AVR, and they said it was 420mm/16.54". I ordered the AVR that day.
> 
> 
> I had plenty of time over July 4 weekend to look at the AVR diagram, and I was seeing that while one of each cable would be fine in the cabinet, there are several speaker cables, (and others), that would be used at once, of course; and with the AVR panel layout, it was going be difficult to arrange the cables to take the minimum space, each time I moved the AVR.
> 
> 
> So, I looked at the cabinet, the problem with taking the back panel off, with no room for a regular screwdriver. (I couldn't find that particular screwdriver in a short version, but it may exist.) After some thought, I was able to cobble to together a screwdriver bit with just a screwdriver extension, the latter provided enough torque to loosen the screws, and now there is plenty of room for the AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, anyway, otherwise, I might not have ordered this AVR before the MSRP change; and I got a great discount deal, that has since expired. I also just wanted to answer that I found a successful resolution.
> 
> 
> It does appear from a quick measurement that the AVR is indeed 16-17/32", as they say. This spec., as well as the weight, which is, according to Denon, 39.25 lbs., should be corrected in the first post.



My 3808 is around 17" in depth when measured from the front most point(the volume knob) to the back most point(the speaker connection posts)


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14277643
> 
> 
> Heck yeah, this happens to me all the time. My entire music library is 320kbps; the dropouts are even worse when I use higher bit-rate files. It seems to be a bandwidth issue, and I'm using all wireless connections (wireless bridge between computer and router, wireless bridge between router and Denon). What I don't understand is why the Denon just doesn't buffer the streaming audio. That would prevent network glitches from creating the issues they do. As it is now, when I stream a 320kbps song, I see a constant 320kbps data stream over my network until the song is done. If the Denon would just buffer the music a little, I bet we wouldn't see nearly as many audio dropouts.



The buffering is what I think the problem is also. As long as the router used isn't ancient, there's no way it should have a problem. An increased, or fixed, buffer on the denon is likely the only solution. I'd be shocked if changing the router does anything, I max my line and lan all the time and the denon is the only item that has an issue.


I'm going to try hardwiring my pc tomorrow as it's the only wireless device involved (it's 2 feet from the router right now though so I doubt it's the issue). After that I'll likely contact denon, not sure if it'll help, but if enough people complain maybe they'll look at the issue.


----------



## whotony

i have to keep re-doing the speaker setting to recog ize that i'm using a+b in all sound sections.


manual setup>speaker setup>surround speaker>multi ch mode/widescreen/dolby game..etc.>a+b.


it seems to always default back to "a" whenever i turn the 3808 back on.

i want it to stay on a+b


----------



## cfraser

^ Likewise, mine keeps "forgetting" I have 2 back speakers and want them to always be used matrixed when in a DD/dts 5.1 mode. It seems to stick when stored to a Quick Select, but only so many of those...



I have noticed that everything done through the Net connector is slow, much slower than you'd expect for a "direct" connection. I have no facts and don't know the 3808's guts, but I have seen similar where a DSP chip normally used for audio processing is appropriated for occasional use as a network interface. It is not really designed/optimised for this task, not even as good as a $10 NIC really. Similarly, the DSP chip is also incredibly slow when doing some of the "computational" functions a regular CPU might normally do. Just guessing here...


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14277751
> 
> 
> Set source video input for NET/USB to the PS3.
> 
> 
> GUI menu, SOURCE SELECT>Net/USB>Other>Video Select



I think i got happy to soon. I selected SOURCE SELECT> NET/USB>OTHER>Video Select> and choose PS3. The screen flashed and the internet radio starts to play but the GUI menu is still there and the background is just black.


Let me tell you how I have 3808 setup and maybe this will answer the issue.


PS3>HDMI>3808

3808>HDMI>HDTV

HDTV>Optical>3808(SAT input)


Nothing else hooked to the 3808 my TV uses a CC so I don't have a STb for a Video input to the 3808.


Any help, this can't be that hard, I'm using new HDMI's 1.3a (monoprice) from thPS3 to 3808 and onto the TV


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx* /forum/post/14282429
> 
> 
> The buffering is what I think the problem is also. As long as the router used isn't ancient, there's no way it should have a problem. An increased, or fixed, buffer on the denon is likely the only solution. I'd be shocked if changing the router does anything, I max my line and lan all the time and the denon is the only item that has an issue.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try hardwiring my pc tomorrow as it's the only wireless device involved (it's 2 feet from the router right now though so I doubt it's the issue). After that I'll likely contact denon, not sure if it'll help, but if enough people complain maybe they'll look at the issue.



Curiously enough, I used the Net/USB function today on my 3808 for several hours and didn't have one hiccup. Of course, my LAN wasn't dealing with any other network traffic, so it probably was providing the cleanest data flow to the Denon that it's yet seen.


I stream music over my LAN to my Onkyo TX-NR905 frequently too and rarely have problems. However, the Onkyo is hard-wired to the router, so I suspect that helps. On the other hand, I have a Logitech Squeezebox that's also wirelessly connected to my network and that thing NEVER gives me trouble.


----------



## doubrown

I own a 4308 and am extremely satisfied. I am thinking of getting a 3808 for another room in the house. However, I cannot easily run ethernet to that room. Is there an easy and inexpensive way to add wireless capability to the 3808? Could I simply buy another wireless routher and connect it via ethernet to the 3808? What about wireless usb dongles?


----------



## cfraser

You need a wireless bridge. Cheapest way is to get a suitable wireless router (~$40) and flash it to be capable of being a bridge (and better in many ways than the cheap bridges). Or you can just buy the bridge, but they usually cost 2+ X as much as the flashable router.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubrown* /forum/post/14283190
> 
> 
> I own a 4308 and am extremely satisfied. I am thinking of getting a 3808 for another room in the house. However, I cannot easily run ethernet to that room. Is there an easy and inexpensive way to add wireless capability to the 3808? Could I simply buy another wireless routher and connect it via ethernet to the 3808? What about wireless usb dongles?



The cheapest way to do what you're looking to do is to buy a Linksys WRT54G router (one of the legacy blue ones) for around $40 (I just saw one at Target yesterday for $44). Download and install the appropriate third-party firmware from dd-wrt.com (instructions for specific WRT54G versions here ). Once dd-wrt is installed, follow these instructions to configure the router as a wireless bridge, then plug your Denon AVR-3808 into the router, and you'll be up and running. I have three WRT54G's throughout my home configured as wireless bridges and they work great.


Alternately, you can buy a "real" wireless bridge here . However, two nice things about reconfiguring a WRT54G router as a wireless bridge:


-it's considerably cheaper than a "real" wireless bridge

-you get four Ethernet ports on the WRT54G versus only one on the "real" bridge, so you can put a WRT54G in your equipment rack and connect up to four Ethernet clients to it. I do this in my theater room with my Onkyo receiver, my Onkyo HD DVD player, my LG combo player, and my Dish Network box...all are connected to the Internet through my WRT54G.


All this of course assumes you already have a wireless router configured in your home that you're using to access the internet.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14283289
> 
> 
> You need a wireless bridge. Cheapest way is to get a suitable wireless router (~$40) and flash it to be capable of being a bridge (and better in many ways than the cheap bridges). Or you can just buy the bridge, but they usually cost 2+ X as much as the flashable router.



Just saw this after I hit "Submit Reply" on my post, but yep, that's exactly what I was suggesting.


----------



## doubrown




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14283294
> 
> 
> The cheapest way to do what you're looking to do is to buy a Linksys WRT54G router (one of the legacy blue ones) for around $40 (I just saw one at Target yesterday for $44). Download and install the appropriate third-party firmware from dd-wrt.com (instructions for specific WRT54G versions here ). Once dd-wrt is installed, follow these instructions to configure the router as a wireless bridge, then plug your Denon AVR-3808 into the router, and you'll be up and running. I have three WRT54G's throughout my home configured as wireless bridges and they work great.
> 
> 
> Alternately, you can buy a "real" wireless bridge here . However, two nice things about reconfiguring a WRT54G router as a wireless bridge:
> 
> 
> -it's considerably cheaper than a "real" wireless bridge
> 
> -you get four Ethernet ports on the WRT54G versus only one on the "real" bridge, so you can put a WRT54G in your equipment rack and connect up to four Ethernet clients to it. I do this in my theater room with my Onkyo receiver, my Onkyo HD DVD player, my LG combo player, and my Dish Network box...all are connected to the Internet through my WRT54G.
> 
> 
> All this of course assumes you already have a wireless router configured in your home that you're using to access the internet.



Great thanks for the advice. Do you know of any 802.11n routers that can be flashed into wireless bridges?


----------



## LTCJack

Set up my Audyssey yesterday. After setup, I noticed my Fronts (B&W CM1's) which are bookshelf speakers and my rear surrounds (B&W CWM 650's) were characterized as "large." I think of these speakers as small. Is there a way to override these settings in Audyssey?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubrown* /forum/post/14284070
> 
> 
> Great thanks for the advice. Do you know of any 802.11n routers that can be flashed into wireless bridges?



I don't know of any, but that doesn't mean they're not out there. You can check out the dd-wrt site to find out for sure. If it were me though, I wouldn't fuss with a draft-N router until the spec becomes final. In fact, my main router is a D-Link "Extreme N" model (DIR-655) and, even with a wireless-N NIC in one of my computers (Linksys WMP-300N), I've seen no appreciable speed gains. In fact, I pulled the N card out of my PC and went with a wireless-G bridge instead because the N card was giving me audio issues, go figure. Bottom line...wireless-N, IMO, just isn't quite ready for prime-time. Besides, if the only N device you have is the router you're going to connect to the 3808, you'll see no benefit.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I just got this amp and I'm not by any means a guru on any of this stuff. I need some help with the settings with my Sony BDP-S1 and Denon 3808ci. I have the Sony BDP-S1 set to hdmi pcm. I think that is correct..is it? I'm running HDMI from my Sony to the Denon. This might sound stupid...I'm not sure, when it's on True Dolby, on how to find where it says that or what should I look for, to inform me if it is True Dolby? Is there anyone here who has the same setup as I do, that could help me out with the correct settings? I've read quite a bit but don't really understand much of this at all. The tough part of me is how can you tell what's true DD and what's not. I'm running 7.1 Definitive Technology speakers.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14284121
> 
> 
> Set up my Audyssey yesterday. After setup, I noticed my Fronts (B&W CM1's) which are bookshelf speakers and my rear surrounds (B&W CWM 650's) were characterized as "large." I think of these speakers as small. Is there a way to override these settings in Audyssey?



Go to "manual setup->speaker setup" and override anything you want to. See page 28 in the guide.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/14284356
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just got this amp and I'm not by any means a guru on any of this stuff. I need some help with the settings with my Sony BDP-S1 and Denon 3808ci. I have the Sony BDP-S1 set to hdmi pcm. I think that is correct..is it? I'm running HDMI from my Sony to the Denon. This might sound stupid...I'm not sure, when it's on True Dolby, on how to find where it says that or what should I look for, to inform me if it is True Dolby? Is there anyone here who has the same setup as I do, that could help me out with the correct settings? I've read quite a bit but don't really understand much of this at all. The tough part of me is how can you tell what's true DD and what's not. I'm running 7.1 Definitive Technology speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



Page 4 of the manual shows a display key with area 16 description being..

16) Decoder indicators

These light when the respective decoders are operating.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07*  /forum/post/14284356
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just got this amp and I'm not by any means a guru on any of this stuff. I need some help with the settings with my Sony BDP-S1 and Denon 3808ci. I have the Sony BDP-S1 set to hdmi pcm. I think that is correct..is it? I'm running HDMI from my Sony to the Denon. This might sound stupid...I'm not sure, when it's on True Dolby, on how to find where it says that or what should I look for, to inform me if it is True Dolby? Is there anyone here who has the same setup as I do, that could help me out with the correct settings? I've read quite a bit but don't really understand much of this at all. The tough part of me is how can you tell what's true DD and what's not. I'm running 7.1 Definitive Technology speakers.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



There are three ways to get full hi-def audio from your BD player to your AVR:


Analog - the player does the decoding.

PCM over HDMI - the player does the decoding.

Bitstream over HDMI - the AVR does the decoding.


Only in the last case will the AVR display "Dolby True HD" or "DTS HD MSTR", or variations of that, becuase that's where it is identified as such. However, when the player does the decoding it is unknown to the AVR what it what was that was decoded, so the AVR will display "MULTI CH IN", or variations of that.


So you have to check the BD player's display (indicator lights, OSD, etc.) to indentify which sound track you are decoding when decoding with the player.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14281651
> 
> 
> My 3808 is around 17" in depth when measured from the front most point(the volume knob) to the back most point(the speaker connection posts)



' Around 17" ' as the depth for the AVR, wouldn't have helped me determine feasibility.














I needed a precise measurement. However, I have the AVR, so, at this point it doesn't matter, unless someone else inquires about it.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14284124
> 
> 
> I don't know of any, but that doesn't mean they're not out there. You can check out the dd-wrt site to find out for sure. If it were me though, I wouldn't fuss with a draft-N router until the spec becomes final. In fact, my main router is a D-Link "Extreme N" model (DIR-655) and, even with a wireless-N NIC in one of my computers (Linksys WMP-300N), I've seen no appreciable speed gains. In fact, I pulled the N card out of my PC and went with a wireless-G bridge instead because the N card was giving me audio issues, go figure. Bottom line...wireless-N, IMO, just isn't quite ready for prime-time. Besides, if the only N device you have is the router you're going to connect to the 3808, you'll see no benefit.



Following on from what Schwa said, sort of, you'll likely find a good wireless G router flashed with 3rd-party SW and set up well will give you more throughput than a current *stock* wireless N router. The N stuff offers future promise, but isn't delivering just yet.


You could likely get an upgradeable Linksys WRT54G and WRT54GL (my pref for overall flexibility) for about half what a similar-quality N router costs. Your system will be limited by the slowest speed devices, and that for sure will be the 3808 and 4308, wired or wireless. For a $40 item you won't find them a waste, and they have some uses (when upgraded) that are beyond the scope of this thread that makes them gold for certain web access.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14285566
> 
> 
> There are three ways to get full hi-def audio from your BD player to your AVR:
> 
> 
> Analog - the player does the decoding.
> 
> PCM over HDMI - the player does the decoding.
> 
> Bitstream over HDMI - the AVR does the decoding.
> 
> 
> Only in the last case will the AVR display "Dolby True HD" or "DTS HD MSTR", or variations of that, becuase that's where it is identified as such. However, when the player does the decoding it is unknown to the AVR what it what was that was decoded, so the AVR will display "MULTI CH IN", or variations of that.
> 
> 
> So you have to check the BD player's display (indicator lights, OSD, etc.) to indentify which sound track you are decoding when decoding with the player.



Hi,


Thanks for getting back to me. I will try these and let you know. My buddy is helping me with this and I'll show him what you said. Mine is showing

MULTI CH IN but it's now showing all 7 channels light up. Is this correct? The movie I'm watching National Treasure 2 and it says in setup True DD, though it doesn't light up all 7 channels.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/14285944
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I will try these and let you know. My buddy is helping me with this and I'll show him what you said. Mine is showing
> 
> MULTI CH IN but it's now showing all 7 channels light up. Is this correct? The movie I'm watching National Treasure 2 and it says in setup True DD, though it doesn't light up all 7 channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



On the 3808 front panel the input channels are on the left, and the output channels are on the right. For 5.1 material you will get 5 channels on the left. For 6.1, six channels, for 7.1, seven channels, etc. I think only New Line has 7.1 channel stuff, and I think thats DTS MA anyhow.


If you have a 7.1 speaker configuration and you want to enable 7.1 for 5.1 input you will need to make sure amp assign is set up for 7.1 and your surround parameters are set. Once that's all done correctly you will get "MULTI CH + PLIIx C", or some variation of that. There's plenty of discussion on setting that up not too far back in this thread.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubrown* /forum/post/14284070
> 
> 
> Great thanks for the advice. Do you know of any 802.11n routers that can be flashed into wireless bridges?



not sure about routers being flash to work as a bridge.. but I have a D-Link DAP-1555, which is an N wireless bridge. there are single device bridges, but this also has a hub in it.. for which i use to connect my hi-def player and my 3808. As others have stated though, the unit wasn't exactly cheap, but it has worked fine for me (internet radio and Firmware updates).


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14285566
> 
> 
> There are three ways to get full hi-def audio from your BD player to your AVR:
> 
> 
> Analog - the player does the decoding.
> 
> PCM over HDMI - the player does the decoding.
> 
> Bitstream over HDMI - the AVR does the decoding.
> 
> 
> Only in the last case will the AVR display "Dolby True HD" or "DTS HD MSTR", or variations of that, becuase that's where it is identified as such. However, when the player does the decoding it is unknown to the AVR what it what was that was decoded, so the AVR will display "MULTI CH IN", or variations of that.
> 
> 
> So you have to check the BD player's display (indicator lights, OSD, etc.) to indentify which sound track you are decoding when decoding with the player.



Dan,


I've been checking this forum now for hours. Not sure if this is right...The amp is set for 7.1 speakers. In the surround parameters it was set to standard...is this correct or should it be set to 7.1? If so, in your opinion which should sound better....standard or 7.1?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## LTCJack

I connected the trigger out of the 3808CI to the trigger in of my rotel amp and turned the switch on the rotel amp to "on" I thought this would automatically turn on/off the rotel amp whenever the denon was turned on/off? did not work. Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14289721
> 
> 
> I connected the trigger out of the 3808CI to the trigger in of my rotel amp and turned the switch on the rotel amp to "on" I thought this would automatically turn on/off the rotel amp whenever the denon was turned on/off? did not work. Am I doing anything wrong?



my Rotel amps had a micro switch on the back to tell whether it was to use the 12v socket or not...........


----------



## COEX-Pilot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubrown* /forum/post/14283190
> 
> 
> I own a 4308 and am extremely satisfied. I am thinking of getting a 3808 for another room in the house. However, I cannot easily run ethernet to that room. Is there an easy and inexpensive way to add wireless capability to the 3808? Could I simply buy another wireless routher and connect it via ethernet to the 3808? What about wireless usb dongles?



D-Link DWL-G820 Wireless Gaming Adapter, 802.11g, 108Mb, makes my 3808 wireless and works perfectly!!


----------



## DanTheManFromCT

Hi Guys,

After running the Auto Setup, my mains and rear speakers were detected as Large. I prefer the Mains to be set as small, so I may apply a crossover at 80Hz or 60Hz. I could be wrong, but in my understanding, the crossover only applies to speakers set as "small", so after setting the Room Eq to Audisy, I change my speaker setup.


I recently noticed that my Room Eq settings were set to OFF and I only have an option of Off or Manual. Unless I am suffering from an early onset of Altzheimers... I DID set Room EQ to Audisy. So, my question is this: Was the Audisy option removed from my Room EQ list because I altered the speaker setup, in which case, you CAN NOT alter the settings from whatever the Audisy software decides it should be... or, did some other unexplained event cause the Audisy settings to be lost?


BTW. I have noticed that the 3808's remotes also seem to work on the 3805!


----------



## AHN1975

Hi there!


I'm using a Buffalo DLNA Linkstation Live connected by Ethernet to my Denon 3808.


I made a tree with all letters from the alphabet and put all my CD as WAV-files in these folders. The Denon is able to scroll through the letter-folders in alphabetical order. However if I open a folder, it displays the Albums which are put in there in order of timestamp. Does anybody have a clou on how to get these in alphabetical order too. I never tested it with other formats, since I don't want to compress stuff.


To me it looks likes the problem is in the Denon, if I use the windows explorer on the PC everything is in alphabetical order!


Anybody got a good idea?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/14289699
> 
> 
> Dan,
> 
> 
> I've been checking this forum now for hours. Not sure if this is right...The amp is set for 7.1 speakers. In the surround parameters it was set to standard...is this correct or should it be set to 7.1? If so, in your opinion which should sound better....standard or 7.1?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



During playback, go to "parameter->audio->surround parameters" (Para button on remote) and then go to "SB CH Out". The most popular choice in this thread is to use the "PLIIx Cinema" option for the back speakers.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14293396
> 
> 
> During playback, go to "parameter->audio->surround parameters" (Para button on remote) and then go to "SB CH Out". The most popular choice in this thread is to use the "PLIIx Cinema" option for the back speakers.



Thank you for all your help! I'll check this out, when i get home.

Jerry


----------



## channad

Does anyone here have anything plugged into the Denon, power wise?


I have the Denon 2500 blu-ray player connected to the 3808's switched power in the back. Is this a bad thing, or is it okay to run like this?


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14295091
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have anything plugged into the Denon, power wise?
> 
> 
> I have the Denon 2500 blu-ray player connected to the 3808's switched power in the back. Is this a bad thing, or is it okay to run like this?



Hmm... I wouldn't necessarily recommend it. Page 22 of the manual says to not use this outlet for anything other than "audio devices." That being said, I had a powered sub hooked up to mine without any complications. But I would still consider that an audio device.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14295091
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have anything plugged into the Denon, power wise?
> 
> 
> I have the Denon 2500 blu-ray player connected to the 3808's switched power in the back. Is this a bad thing, or is it okay to run like this?



don't exceed the recommended power watts listed either on the back or in the manual. A sub-woofer was posted is not a safe item even though it is audio device


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14295202
> 
> 
> don't exceed the recommended power watts listed either on the back or in the manual. A sub-woofer was posted is not a safe item even though it is audio device



According to the manual, audio equipment with a total power consumption of 120 Watts can be connected to this port on the 3808CI. Not quite sure what the power consumption is of my Klipsch RW-10 sub. The website does not have this in it's specifications.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14295449
> 
> 
> According to the manual, audio equipment with a total power consumption of 120 Watts can be connected to this port on the 3808CI. Not quite sure what the power consumption is of my Klipsch RW-10 sub. The website does not have this in it's specifications.



my 250 watt hsu mkii sub requires 300 watts and it has a smaller amp......


----------



## viperdk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14295661
> 
> 
> my 250 watt hsu mkii sub requires 300 watts and it has a smaller amp......



Good to know. Maybe that's why I'm getting such a weak bass sound and poor Audyssey results. You may have just solved a big problem for me. Thanks! Too bad plugging it in separately means I'll have to use the sub auto on feature which I hate since it has a delay and requires a high enough volume to wake up! Maybe I'll just leave the thing powered on all the time instead


----------



## jsvickers

Hi all,


I have a blu-ray DVD player, HD cable box, and a Popcorn Hour hooked to my 3808 via HDMI and then an HDMI cable connecting my 3808 to the TV.


When I am watching one of the HDMI sources and turn off my TV, the receiver stops playing the audio. If I leave the TV off and switch sources, the audio comes back on. Sometimes all I have to do is hit the menu button twice on the remote and it comes back on (this works for my DVD player but not the cable box).


Am I missing a setting somewhere that will fix this? Is it even an issue with the 3808?


I got the new TV, DVD player, receiver, and Popcorn Hour all in the last week and I'm a little overwhelmed working through all the setup issues. I've about got everything working like I want but this issue bugs me.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsvickers* /forum/post/14296054
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have a blu-ray DVD player, HD cable box, and a Popcorn Hour hooked to my 3808 via HDMI and then an HDMI cable connecting my 3808 to the TV.
> 
> 
> When I am watching one of the HDMI sources and turn off my TV, the receiver stops playing the audio. If I leave the TV off and switch sources, the audio comes back on. Sometimes all I have to do is hit the menu button twice on the remote and it comes back on (this works for my DVD player but not the cable box).
> 
> 
> Am I missing a setting somewhere that will fix this? Is it even an issue with the 3808?
> 
> 
> I got the new TV, DVD player, receiver, and Popcorn Hour all in the last week and I'm a little overwhelmed working through all the setup issues. I've about got everything working like I want but this issue bugs me.



not an issue with 3808, it is an issue with HDMI


----------



## SUPERMANROB

I just checked for a FW update and it showed a 50 min one. Anyone know what it's about? I did a FW update approximately a Month ago. It's in the process now I will let you know which one it is? Just wondering if anyone knew about this at all?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/14296971
> 
> 
> I just checked for a FW update and it showed a 50 min one. Anyone know what it's about? I did a FW update approximately a Month ago. It's in the process now I will let you know which one it is? Just wondering if anyone knew about this at all?



Check the firmware tracking thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


The latest firmware update reported July 4th for the 3808/4308 and takes approx 50 min.


----------



## danny6869

Wow...what a great receiver, but how could they make the little flaps that cover the optical ins so cheap? I'm only a few months into owning the 3808, and one of those stupid little flaps broke off, and now my toslink cable barely sits in there, and any little nudge makes it fall out!


I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


It looks like I'll have to get it repaired under warranty...grr


----------



## Classico

I play a lot of 2 channel SACD and CD using PLIIx. I know that PLIIx supports 6.1 & 7.1. I get the 6 but I am missing the .1. I have gone through the settings over and over but cannot get the sub connected. In all other modes it works like gangbusters. I have tried Mains alone AND LFE+mains. My LR are set to large. What am I missing?


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## LTCJack

I have my connections as follows;


Directv>Denon 3808>Pioneer6020


How do I get the best picture/


Within the Denon 3808 HDMI setup do I select "Off" under I/P scaler?


If I do not set it to "off", do I select A to H and H to H? If so, what do I also select for resolution, progressive mode, & aspect?


Thanks.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14299558
> 
> 
> I have my connections as follows;
> 
> 
> Directv>Denon 3808>Pioneer6020
> 
> 
> How do I get the best picture/
> 
> 
> Within the Denon 3808 HDMI setup do I select "Off" under I/P scaler?
> 
> 
> If I do not set it to "off", do I select A to H and H to H? If so, what do I also select for resolution, progressive mode, & aspect?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



How is your DirectV to your 3808? HDMI or Component? All my Analog stuff is set to A to H.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Finally have my 3808ci! After experiencing this thing, makes me wonder why I ever went with the Yamaha. Nice to be back with Denon nonetheless.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14299211
> 
> 
> I play a lot of 2 channel SACD and CD using PLIIx. I know that PLIIx supports 6.1 & 7.1. I get the 6 but I am missing the .1. I have gone through the settings over and over but cannot get the sub connected. In all other modes it works like gangbusters. I have tried Mains alone AND LFE+mains. My LR are set to large. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Classico



You won't get the .1 unless there's an LFE channel, which there isn't in stereo sources. You can use the sub if it has L/R inputs as well as an LFE input...I always hook both up. May require some manual futzing...


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14299211
> 
> 
> I play a lot of 2 channel SACD and CD using PLIIx. I know that PLIIx supports 6.1 & 7.1. I get the 6 but I am missing the .1. I have gone through the settings over and over but cannot get the sub connected. In all other modes it works like gangbusters. I have tried Mains alone AND LFE+mains. My LR are set to large. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Classico



Classico,

if you are using "Direct" or "Pure Direct", the 3808 has a little quirky behaviour when it comes to the LFE channel. You will not get any output to the sub unless you have the LFE mode in "Manual Setup/Audio Setup/2Ch Direct/Stereo" set to "Main+LFE".


With PLIIx there should be at least a little rumble depending on your crossover freq. Remeber that from a two channel source information is extracted and directed to the other speakers. Low frequencies should be directed to the LFE channel. You can increase the sub's active participation by increasing your cross-over frequence to 60Hz or 80Hz.


regards

DB


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14299788
> 
> 
> Finally have my 3808ci! After experiencing this thing, makes me wonder why I ever went with the Yamaha. Nice to be back with Denon nonetheless.



Gratz !!!!

welcome aboard


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/14299754
> 
> 
> How is your DirectV to your 3808? HDMI or Component? All my Analog stuff is set to A to H.



It is connected with HDMI. I think I read that the Pioneer TV has better video processing then the Denon 3808. Don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14301325
> 
> 
> It is connected with HDMI. I think I read that the Pioneer TV has better video processing then the Denon 3808. Don't know if this is true or not.



If the direcTv is the only thing on that input, then I would leave it off. I believe the A to H is converting the Analog to HDMI and it would pass through your other HDMI signals.


----------



## LTCJack

I am about to ask the dumbest newbie question of all time, but I am not experienced with wireless/internet/tech stuff.


When I ran my firmware update, I connected my 3808 with an ethernet cable to a router (I believe) located in my office.


With the firmware update completed, I unhooked the 3808 and carried it down to my basement and connected my stereo equipment to it.


If I should ever need to do another firmware update, do I need to unhook all the cables and carry the 3808 back to my office where the internet stuff is all located?? This would be a pain in the butt? Is there a way to run a firmware update without ever unhooking the 3808?


2nd question...along the same lines...how do I get internet Radio Denon setup without ever unhooking the 3808?


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/14301876
> 
> 
> If the direcTv is the only thing on that input, then I would leave it off. I believe the A to H is converting the Analog to HDMI and it would pass through your other HDMI signals.



I guess it is the only source on the input. Does not each individual source (CD/DVD/Directv) have its own input??


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14301951
> 
> 
> I am about to ask the dumbest newbie question of all time, but I am not experienced with wireless/internet/tech stuff.
> 
> 
> When I ran my firmware update, I connected my 3808 with an ethernet cable to a router (I believe) located in my office.
> 
> 
> With the firmware update completed, I unhooked the 3808 and carried it down to my basement and connected my stereo equipment to it.
> 
> 
> If I should ever need to do another firmware update, do I need to unhook all the cables and carry the 3808 back to my office where the internet stuff is all located?? This would be a pain in the butt? Is there a way to run a firmware update without ever unhooking the 3808?
> 
> 
> 2nd question...along the same lines...how do I get internet Radio Denon setup without ever unhooking the 3808?



Sounds like you need a wireless adapter. If your router is a wireless router, you can buy a wireless adapter for the 3808 and it will be connected to your network at all times without moving it. Here is a link to a previous post that lists what I use. People use many different brands and products. You just need to find one that suits your needs and budget:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14279260


----------



## LTCJack

Do I connect the wireless adapter to the 3808? If so, where is it connected?


----------



## cybrsage

I am having a strange problem. Did not happen until after the most recent firmware upgrade.


At times, I am not getting the voice channel in movies. I hear the other items, but not voice (via HDMI). The fix is to turn the Denon off, wait about 2 seconds, then turn it back on.


It is also happening with the Wii (component). I cannot hear the Wii Fit's voice (or the sounds it makes when it is "talking" - aka writing on the screen and a noice happens to mimic it saying a lot).


Does not happen all the time...in fact, it is pretty rare, but enough to irritate me.


Anyone else see this?


I am going to do a hard off tonight and see if it fixes it.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14300121
> 
> 
> Classico,
> 
> if you are using "Direct" or "Pure Direct", the 3808 has a little quirky behaviour when it comes to the LFE channel. You will not get any output to the sub unless you have the LFE mode in "Manual Setup/Audio Setup/2Ch Direct/Stereo" set to "Main+LFE".
> 
> 
> With PLIIx there should be at least a little rumble depending on your crossover freq. Remeber that from a two channel source information is extracted and directed to the other speakers. Low frequencies should be directed to the LFE channel. You can increase the sub's active participation by increasing your cross-over frequence to 60Hz or 80Hz.
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> DB



Yes, you are correct there! I *do* get a tiny bit of rumble on stereo sources...I thought it was from my stereo connection to the sub. I guess how much "rumble" depends on your speaker/XO/etc. setup.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14302292
> 
> 
> Do I connect the wireless adapter to the 3808? If so, where is it connected?



You cannot use a regular wireless "adapter" like for a PC. Something "smart" has to be in the equation, and the 3808 is not network "smart". The cheapest device is a firmware-modded (to be a bridge) router, this works very well. A wireless bridge or a (smart) gaming adapter are more expensive options that may be easier for you to set up.


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14301951
> 
> 
> 2nd question...along the same lines...how do I get internet Radio Denon setup without ever unhooking the 3808?



LTCJack,

There are many ways to skin a cat










A good wireless hub or switch will do the trick, try Netgear or NSC. A four port should cost you about $90 or less. The Denon connects via a ethernet cable to the hub and your PC connects to the hub wirlessly. This is of course assuming that your PC has a wireless network card.


How do you connect to the internet? Via a modem on your PC or an external router? There are some neat things you can do with your Denon if properly configured. If you have Vista, Windows Media center or Media player version 9 or later you can use your PC as a media server, i.e. play music stored on your PC from your Denon. You can even control you receiver from a PC.


Another question, is your PC connected to a network?


regards

DB


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14299558
> 
> 
> I have my connections as follows;
> 
> 
> Directv>Denon 3808>Pioneer6020
> 
> 
> How do I get the best picture/
> 
> 
> Within the Denon 3808 HDMI setup do I select "Off" under I/P scaler?
> 
> 
> If I do not set it to "off", do I select A to H and H to H? If so, what do I also select for resolution, progressive mode, & aspect?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



If I understand your posts, it seems that you don't have any analog connected that you need to convert to hdmi and you don't want the 3808 to scale anything. Set scaler to off. A to h and h to h will not apply. I suggest that you then set everything else to best match your display.


----------



## apsloan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danny6869* /forum/post/14298802
> 
> 
> Wow...what a great receiver, but how could they make the little flaps that cover the optical ins so cheap? I'm only a few months into owning the 3808, and one of those stupid little flaps broke off, and now my toslink cable barely sits in there, and any little nudge makes it fall out!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this?
> 
> 
> It looks like I'll have to get it repaired under warranty...grr



Just got mine back from repair with the same problem. It wasn't covered under warranty. $15 materials / $120 labor


----------



## rahull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viperdk* /forum/post/14296016
> 
> 
> Good to know. Maybe that's why I'm getting such a weak bass sound and poor Audyssey results. You may have just solved a big problem for me. Thanks! Too bad plugging it in separately means I'll have to use the sub auto on feature which I hate since it has a delay and requires a high enough volume to wake up! Maybe I'll just leave the thing powered on all the time instead



I turned the level control down allowing more drive from the amp and turning it on right away. Level control must be after power on circuit.


----------



## Gussboy

On my Denon 3808 should the "RGB Range" setting be set to *Normal* (default) or *Enhanced*? I am connecting my PS3 through the 3808 and out to my Pioneer Kuro plasma via HDMI.


I have the PS3 set to *RGB limited* because many people have recommended limiting the color gamut on the PS3 for movies since the Blu-ray format is limited to 16-235 color gamut anyways. The PS3 is also set to its default setting of "auto" in regards to its YCbCr/RGB setting. As I understand it, all DVD and Blu-rays are always output as YCbCr.


Is there any definitive answer to the Denon "RGB Range" setting or Normal vs. Enhanced?


----------



## kokobucks

For the DLNA people, the Denon doesn't support random for music playing does it? I couldn't find it.


If I want to play my entire library do I have to create a playlist, randomize that, and then play it? Or is there a way to play an entire folder structure in a random fashion?


Thanks.


----------



## MasterKeef

Does anybody have recommendations/thoughts on where they purchased their 3808? Any luck with Dakmart or eCost? I know 6th Ave had a SWEET deal but according to earlier posts it's not as sweet anymore.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14305442
> 
> 
> For the DLNA people, the Denon doesn't support random for music playing does it? I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> If I want to play my entire library do I have to create a playlist, randomize that, and then play it? Or is there a way to play an entire folder structure in a random fashion?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



You have to go the playlist route.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14304044
> 
> 
> LTCJack,
> 
> There are many ways to skin a cat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good wireless hub or switch will do the trick, try Netgear or NSC. A four port should cost you about $90 or less. The Denon connects via a ethernet cable to the hub and your PC connects to the hub wirlessly. This is of course assuming that your PC has a wireless network card.
> 
> 
> How do you connect to the internet? Via a modem on your PC or an external router? There are some neat things you can do with your Denon if properly configured. If you have Vista, Windows Media center or Media player version 9 or later you can use your PC as a media server, i.e. play music stored on your PC from your Denon. You can even control you receiver from a PC.
> 
> 
> Another question, is your PC connected to a network?
> 
> regards
> 
> DB



Thanks. I have to admit I don't understand a thing you said though. time to call the Geek Squad, or somebody and let them read your post and look at my setup.. Of course if anyone is near Alpharetta GA and wants to hook all this up for a few bucks PM me


----------



## rec head

After getting fed up with using my computer as the server I bought the Qnap ts101 NAS. I saw that people here were using it and thought I'd give it a shot. So far it's working really well. I wish I had done it months ago.


Using Command 3808 browsing through the shared files is pretty responsive. Well I think it's better than before but it's not like the PS3 or anything.


A great feature that I just found that many here may really like is that Twonky Media (included on the 101) has a feature to randomize a m3u playlist each time. I haven't played with it too much, I just found it.


Anyway if you are having a hard time getting sharing to work this is a nice solution.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14300245
> 
> 
> Gratz !!!!
> 
> welcome aboard



Nice to be back!


Now I have a question







. I actually posted this in the Def Tech forum, but apparently, if there is a question that is of anything other than what is currently being discussed, it is considered completely transparent.


This was the post:


Originally Posted by Fanaticalism

Hello everyone.


I was wondering if maybe I could receive some suggestions.


I recently purchased a Denon 3808ci, and it allows me to set the frequency for each speaker. I have no clue where to begin.


Here is what I am working with:


All Mythos


Fronts 10's

Center 3

Rear 2's

RCenter Gem XL

SW Supercube II


Denon 3808ci

2 Outlaw Monoblock M2200's powering my FLR


Thanks again.


P.S. I have my sub set to LFE+Main, and speakers set to small.


I must say, that this receiver is truly a dream to work with. My initial impressions of the GUI were nothing short of amazed with it's ease of use and tweaking functionality.


My last Denon was about 8-9 years old. It was the first THX Ultra certified receiver, the 5000 I believe? Nonetheless, it has been passed down to a good friend, and still going strong!


Also one more thing, in the manual it says that standard is basically PCM, but in the GUI, when I have the PS3 set to bitstream, standard is not present in the GUI. Is there a reason as to why?


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14306849
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have to admit I don't understand a thing you said though. time to call the Geek Squad, or somebody and let them read your post and look at my setup.. Of course if anyone is near Alpharetta GA and wants to hook all this up for a few bucks PM me



Basically, do you have a laptop? If so, the laptop should have a wireless lan. If you have a router, but it is not in the same location of your receiver, you can purchase something like a linksys gaming adapter to connect to your receiver. This will allow your receiver to access the internet from the main router. So you will basically be able to stream mpeg music files to your receiver via wireless connection. Since the receiver, and the laptop will be on the same network, you can pass information, and control the receiver from your laptop, as long as the laptop is set to "share".


If I am wrong about any of this, please correct me. But I think that is the jist of it.


----------



## Bill_H

_Originally Posted by danny6869

Wow...what a great receiver, but how could they make the little flaps that cover the optical ins so cheap? I'm only a few months into owning the 3808, and one of those stupid little flaps broke off, and now my toslink cable barely sits in there, and any little nudge makes it fall out!


I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this?


It looks like I'll have to get it repaired under warranty...grr_


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apsloan* /forum/post/14304916
> 
> 
> Just got mine back from repair with the same problem. It wasn't covered under warranty. $15 materials / $120 labor



Replacement toslink flaps are discussed here. They are easy to pop into place and only cost a few dollars. I fixed 2 of mine with no problems.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=14076067


----------



## BanieBarnardo

LTCJack,







Are you willing to pay for a return ticket to Cape Town, SA?


I've done a few 3808 installations and I'm currently developing automation software that allows you to control the 3808 from a PC. In my limited experience, Fanaticalism has the easiest solution. If you are not concerned with controling the Denon from your PC, the setup should be straight forward... almost as easy as plug in and go.


regards

DB


----------



## kokobucks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14305723
> 
> 
> You have to go the playlist route.



Thanks. I didn't see anything to randomize a library, so figured that is how it worked.


Oh well. . .


----------



## jsvickers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14306849
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have to admit I don't understand a thing you said though. time to call the Geek Squad, or somebody and let them read your post and look at my setup.. Of course if anyone is near Alpharetta GA and wants to hook all this up for a few bucks PM me



I don't remember if your original post mentioned that you have a wireless router or not. If you use a cable modem, you could hook the modem up to an outlet near your receiver and then hook the router up to the modem. Then you can run an ethernet cable from the router to your receiver and get a wireless network card or USB adapter for your computer.


If you want to keep your modem/router near your computer instead, you can get something like this bridge: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=663 


You hook up the wireless bridge by your receiver and run an ethernet cable from the bridge to your receiver.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gussboy* /forum/post/14305284
> 
> 
> On my Denon 3808 should the "RGB Range" setting be set to *Normal* (default) or *Enhanced*? I am connecting my PS3 through the 3808 and out to my Pioneer Kuro plasma via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 set to *RGB limited* because many people have recommended limiting the color gamut on the PS3 for movies since the Blu-ray format is limited to 16-235 color gamut anyways. The PS3 is also set to its default setting of "auto" in regards to its YCbCr/RGB setting. As I understand it, all DVD and Blu-rays are always output as YCbCr.
> 
> 
> Is there any definitive answer to the Denon "RGB Range" setting or Normal vs. Enhanced?



If the source is limited, the Denon should be limited also. Basically, enhanced passes 0-256. If you are sending 16-235, then there is no need for the enhanced.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsvickers* /forum/post/14309030
> 
> 
> I don't remember if your original post mentioned that you have a wireless router or not. If you use a cable modem, you could hook the modem up to an outlet near your receiver and then hook the router up to the modem. Then you can run an ethernet cable from the router to your receiver and get a wireless network card or USB adapter for your computer.
> 
> 
> If you want to keep your modem/router near your computer instead, you can get something like this bridge: http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=663
> 
> 
> You hook up the wireless bridge by your receiver and run an ethernet cable from the bridge to your receiver.



He is better off getting the gaming adapter from linksys. It's cheaper!


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14308130
> 
> 
> Nice to be back!
> 
> 
> Now I have a question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually posted this in the Def Tech forum, but apparently, if there is a question that is of anything other than what is currently being discussed, it is considered completely transparent.
> 
> 
> This was the post:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Fanaticalism
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if maybe I could receive some suggestions.
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Denon 3808ci, and it allows me to set the frequency for each speaker. I have no clue where to begin...



Why not let Audyssey begin for you? Do the calibration and see how it sets your crossovers. Chances are it will do a pretty good job, and you can always adjust it afterwards.


----------



## catman2




cybrsage said:


> I am having a strange problem. Did not happen until after the most recent firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> At times, I am not getting the voice channel in movies. I hear the other items, but not voice (via HDMI). The fix is to turn the Denon off, wait about 2 seconds, then turn it back on.
> 
> 
> It is also happening with the Wii (component). I cannot hear the Wii Fit's voice (or the sounds it makes when it is "talking" - aka writing on the screen and a noice happens to mimic it saying a lot).
> 
> 
> Does not happen all the time...in fact, it is pretty rare, but enough to irritate me.
> 
> 
> Cybrsage..i've had this happen once or twice ...my ps3 does it sometimes, even when not connected through 3808


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14310430
> 
> 
> Why not let Audyssey begin for you? Do the calibration and see how it sets your crossovers. Chances are it will do a pretty good job, and you can always adjust it afterwards.



Hmm, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Snausy

Audyssey does a great job for the most part but for me it always sets the front and center crossovers to 40...and many times it sees them as "large" when there is no way that my center handles 20-40 well enough for full range. Sometimes it sees the fronts as large and the center at small. It's pretty random actually. The only constant is the 40mhz crossover for them.


After reading an article about it and mucho testing, I find that it sounds much better when I set everything to small and let the M&K sub handle the low frequency. They are very nice large MBQuart speakers in front(from before rockford fosgate bought them) but I set them to 80mhz anyway because the soundfield seems to open up and the sounds are much more precise because the speakers handle it easily. The lows are handled well by my sub so there is no need to push the fronts/center.


Anyone else just set them all to 80mhz even though you have larger(not satellite or bookshelf) speakers in front...even though audyssey sets them at a lower frequency?


----------



## ~Ohdee~

Ok,


I'm currently running a Denon 3808ci, Bryston 9b SST, Playstation 3. Basically I'm sending the signal to the Denon via LPCM then using the receiver as a preamp to the Bryston amp then off to my 5.1 surround system. (paradigm studio)


I want to pick up a new set of rear (adp 590) speakers so I can take advantage of 7.1.


My question is will this work?


Can I use the receiver as a preamp for the 5 of the 7 channels? Can I use the 3808ci for the rear affect channel only and still use the Bryston for the rest?


Hope you can help!


----------



## seejeffgo

Continental Airlines has the 3808 for a good price $989 plus 100 miles in their Onepass Miles Program.

https://onepass.brainstormlog.com/Co...talog/Cart.asp 


Their model # is Denon (03-1630)


PS. The 4308 is $1,537.50 Model # Denon (16-346)


----------



## jeffbook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *~Ohdee~* /forum/post/14313024
> 
> 
> Ok,
> 
> 
> I'm currently running a Denon 3808ci, Bryston 9b SST, Playstation 3. Basically I'm sending the signal to the Denon via LPCM then using the receiver as a preamp to the Bryston amp then off to my 5.1 surround system. (paradigm studio)
> 
> 
> I want to pick up a new set of rear (adp 590) speakers so I can take advantage of 7.1.
> 
> 
> My question is will this work?
> 
> 
> Can I use the receiver as a preamp for the 5 of the 7 channels? Can I use the 3808ci for the rear affect channel only and still use the Bryston for the rest?
> 
> 
> Hope you can help!



Yes, as i answered in the PS3 thread. This is what I am doing with my PS3/3808. Just one more piece of advice. Use the Audussey auto setup to set your speaker levels. This will take into account any difference in amplifier gain between the Bryston and the amp section of the 3808.


This should make for an excellent setup.


----------



## QZ1

To update the firmware, could I just bring my modem to the HT room, and hook it up to the cable, and then I could run a short cat5e to from modem to AVR?

IOW, I don't need a PC?


----------



## 0db

Sorry to break in with a lame question, but have any of you 3808 owners bought refurb from Dakmart?


I've purchased loads of refurb electronics with no problems (at least no more problems than I've had with new products) so it doesn't worry me too much. But I am sort of curious how well they handle warranty service for the first year.


Anyway, I'm coming from a Marantz SR7200 I've been using for the past 5-6 years and it's time to move on up. Any regrets from the owners? I'm seeing nothing but positives and it looks like a lot of owners have ended up with 3808s after trying my other possible choices (Onkyo 805, Yamaha 3800, etc).


----------



## bashton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14221153
> 
> 
> Ok, so I won't assume anything here. In your setup, you should have the Amp Assign settings so that you have a 5.1 system in Zone 1 (if you have it set up as 7.1, then you've assigned the Zone 2 amps to Zone 1 and will have to re-think what you're trying to do here). That's the default, as the reciever came out of the box. If you haven't changed it, then they should still be set up correctly.
> 
> 
> Your Zone 2 speakers (not back) should be wired to the right-most set of speaker terminals, labled as "Surr. Back / Amp Assign" on the back of the 3808.
> 
> 
> Turn on Zone 2, either using the little button inside the front door, or with one of the remotes. If the reciever was off, it should now be on. Zone 1 need not be on.
> 
> 
> Select a source for Zone 2. You can do this with one of the remotes, or by pushing the Zone 2 source select button on the front of the unit, and turning the select knob. I think it's easier with the remote.
> 
> 
> For the remotes, use the smaller one, not the touchscreen one. Push the button on the top right corner to tell it you want it to control Zone 2 functions. Then the power off / power on buttons work Zone 2, and the source select buttons do as well.



dgersic,


Quick question on this -- I thought from the diagram, the Denon had an extra set of speaker terminals (traditional 'B') that could be connected (not driven I guess) at the same time as a 7.1 setup.


So, can I have 7.1 for my main setup and have my outdoors connected to Speaker B? (I'm planning on another amp / low end receiver to use for my living room and kitchen zones



bashton


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14314249
> 
> 
> To update the firmware, could I just bring my modem to the HT room, and hook it up to the cable, and then I could run a short cat5e to from modem to AVR?
> 
> IOW, I don't need a PC?



Correct...

You do not have to have a PC. An internet connection from the cable modem to the 3808 will work. I am not sure but you may need a crossover connection and not a straight. Anybody know?


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gussboy* /forum/post/14305284
> 
> 
> On my Denon 3808 should the "RGB Range" setting be set to *Normal* (default) or *Enhanced*? I am connecting my PS3 through the 3808 and out to my Pioneer Kuro plasma via HDMI.
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 set to *RGB limited* because many people have recommended limiting the color gamut on the PS3 for movies since the Blu-ray format is limited to 16-235 color gamut anyways. The PS3 is also set to its default setting of "auto" in regards to its YCbCr/RGB setting. As I understand it, all DVD and Blu-rays are always output as YCbCr.
> 
> 
> Is there any definitive answer to the Denon "RGB Range" setting or Normal vs. Enhanced?



Try this link - it's quite informative. http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/ca...vels-xvycc-rgb 


I've used the Digital Video Essentials calibration disk to check black levels (blacker than black) and the only setting that allowed this properly was RGB normal. Enhanced RGB is only there for PC connections (DVI).


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14316162
> 
> 
> Correct...
> 
> You do not have to have a PC. An internet connection from the cable modem to the 3808 will work. I am not sure but you may need a crossover connection and not a straight. Anybody know?



Straight should do the trick.


----------



## gatorman

Bashton: If you are going to use a second receiver or amp for zone2, you can use the preout from the 3808 to the second receiver and make the speaker connections on that unit.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14311925
> 
> 
> Audyssey does a great job for the most part but for me it always sets the front and center crossovers to 40...and many times it sees them as "large" when there is no way that my center handles 20-40 well enough for full range. Sometimes it sees the fronts as large and the center at small. It's pretty random actually. The only constant is the 40mhz crossover for them.
> 
> 
> After reading an article about it and mucho testing, I find that it sounds much better when I set everything to small and let the M&K sub handle the low frequency. They are very nice large MBQuart speakers in front(from before rockford fosgate bought them) but I set them to 80mhz anyway because the soundfield seems to open up and the sounds are much more precise because the speakers handle it easily. The lows are handled well by my sub so there is no need to push the fronts/center.
> 
> 
> Anyone else just set them all to 80mhz even though you have larger(not satellite or bookshelf) speakers in front...even though audyssey sets them at a lower frequency?



Even Audyssey suggests that additional adjustments may be necessary...


"...In situations where the speakers do not play significantly below 80 Hz, an additional step must be taken to make sure that there is no loss of bass information. The user must set the speaker to Small manually so that bass management is performed properly..."

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...40#post9648740 


After I ran Audyssey I also set all my speakers to "small" like you did, even though Aud set the fronts to large (...MultEQ will designate as Large any speaker that has a -3 dB point below 80 Hz...). And I also set the sub to LFE+Mains. There's a lot of articles that advocate doing that.


My speakers are now living a second life! Bass is much smoother and pronounced. Surrounds are fantastic. Dialog is clear. Everything is balanced. It would be a mystery to me why you would buy a 3808 and not use this feature.


----------



## bashton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14310311
> 
> 
> He is better off getting the gaming adapter from linksys. It's cheaper!





Good info, I'm glad I have an ethernet drop in my family room where all my gear is, not CAT6, so may not be able to push video when that time comes, but should work for my future AVR, PS3, etc.


As an aside, wouldn't a really long CAT5 cable be an ok (if ugly) solution for just doing firmware updates?




bashton


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14308059
> 
> 
> After getting fed up with using my computer as the server I bought the Qnap ts101 NAS. I saw that people here were using it and thought I'd give it a shot. So far it's working really well. I wish I had done it months ago.
> 
> 
> Using Command 3808 browsing through the shared files is pretty responsive. Well I think it's better than before but it's not like the PS3 or anything.
> 
> 
> A great feature that I just found that many here may really like is that Twonky Media (included on the 101) has a feature to randomize a m3u playlist each time. I haven't played with it too much, I just found it.
> 
> 
> Anyway if you are having a hard time getting sharing to work this is a nice solution.



Welcome to the QNAP TS-101/Denon 3808 combo club!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kokobucks* /forum/post/14305442
> 
> 
> For the DLNA people, the Denon doesn't support random for music playing does it? I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> If I want to play my entire library do I have to create a playlist, randomize that, and then play it? Or is there a way to play an entire folder structure in a random fashion?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Twonkymedia can be used for randomized play list. Check out this post I made a while back how:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1439


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bashton* /forum/post/14318330
> 
> 
> Good info, I'm glad I have an ethernet drop in my family room where all my gear is, not CAT6, so may not be able to push video when that time comes, but should work for my future AVR, PS3, etc.
> 
> 
> As an aside, wouldn't a really long CAT5 cable be an ok (if ugly) solution for just doing firmware updates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bashton



I've been running a cat5e gigabit network at home since 2001 for transferring my HD recordings. As long as you have Cat5e and not Cat5 you shouldn't have any problems running gigabit.(some Cat5 was made to higher specs so it might be ok)


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/14301951
> 
> 
> If I should ever need to do another firmware update, do I need to unhook all the cables and carry the 3808 back to my office where the internet stuff is all located?? This would be a pain in the butt? Is there a way to run a firmware update without ever unhooking the 3808?
> 
> 
> 2nd question...along the same lines...how do I get internet Radio Denon setup without ever unhooking the 3808?



For firmware updates, you'll either need to carry the receiver to where the network is (your office), or bring the network to the receiver. You can do that with a (long) cable, or having your other room wired up, or with a wireless network adapter if your router supports wireless connectivity.


For internet radio, you'll need to have network connectivity to your receiver.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bashton* /forum/post/14315905
> 
> 
> So, can I have 7.1 for my main setup and have my outdoors connected to Speaker B? (I'm planning on another amp / low end receiver to use for my living room and kitchen zones



I don't quite understand your configuration, but you should be able to do 7.1 in Zone 1, while using the preamp out to feed a secondary amp for Zone 2 (living room) and preamp out for Zone 3 (kitchen) if that's what you're asking.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14308277
> 
> 
> LTCJack,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you willing to pay for a return ticket to Cape Town, SA?
> 
> 
> I've done a few 3808 installations and I'm currently developing automation software that allows you to control the 3808 from a PC. In my limited experience, Fanaticalism has the easiest solution. If you are not concerned with controling the Denon from your PC, the setup should be straight forward... almost as easy as plug in and go.
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> DB



How about you come to Atlanta, and we can discuss the return ticket over some pork bangers and boerewors









Maybe you will grow accustomed to some down home southern BBQ, grits and biscuits and never want to return home!


----------



## El Guero

I am using TwonkyMedia to serve my iTunes Library (on a Mac) to my 3808CI over the net. Everything seems to be working OK, except I can't see any of my Playlists on the Denon. Albums, Artists, Genre's etc. are seen just fine. Is there a way I can play my tracks by Playlist?


----------



## ryoohki

I got a 7.1 system, with PLiiX C enable with all Codec...


Since the FW 1.73, the HDMI SIGNAL INFO for AUDIO show DTS HD MA as signal.


With previous FW it showed DTS HD MA + PLiiX C.


Altought it's not on the GUI anymore, the Output in front of the AVR still show SOURCE 5.1 , Output 7.1 so i guess it's enable.


It's still show TrueHD + PLiiX C and PCM + PLiiX C


So my question is... Is the DTS HD MA 5.1 to 7.1 broken??? I saw that while watching MAD MAN S1 on Blu-ray, it have a DTS HD MA 5.1 track and since it's a 'Dialog' tv show there's not much activity in the surround. I didn't have the chance to try anything else since i'am doing some Renovation to the house..


----------



## scofow

Hi,


I have a question about the use of the 2nd remote that was included. How can i use the remote in another room? The 3808 is just on the other side of the wall.


Is the room to room remote control input for this purpose? Can i just buy a IR cable with a mini plug on one end?


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## tivodoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danny6869* /forum/post/14298802
> 
> 
> Wow...what a great receiver, but how could they make the little flaps that cover the optical ins so cheap? I'm only a few months into owning the 3808, and one of those stupid little flaps broke off, and now my toslink cable barely sits in there, and any little nudge makes it fall out!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this?
> 
> 
> It looks like I'll have to get it repaired under warranty...grr



Same thing happened to mine, but fortunately I was able to return it to the retailer. I actually had two of the flaps break off. Fantastic receiver, but I agree those optical jacks are terrible. You have to be very careful about pushing the cable in and taking it out.


----------



## liquidmetal

Should be getting this thing this week. Anyone got a quick start guide recommendation?


My plan is:


1. Update FW.

2. Run Audessy.

3. Enjoy.


Any other quick start steps??


----------



## jesyjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14327190
> 
> 
> Should be getting this thing this week. Anyone got a quick start guide recommendation?
> 
> 
> My plan is:
> 
> 
> 1. Update FW.
> 
> 2. Run Audessy.
> 
> 3. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Any other quick start steps??



I'd put 2a. as adjust crossover settings for speakers once Audyssey finishes.


----------



## mrossi2

Help:


i just replaced my 4806CI with this 3808CI. i have a 7.1 speaker set up but. the only setting that seem to use the rear speakers are the 7 channel stereo setting.


what is the correct way to set this thing when i use my blue ray dvd with videos that say they are DTS 5.1?


the 4806CI seemed to make most things sound right w/ all 7.1 speakers doing something interesting. the 3808 seems flat like i don;t have it set up right and the rears are only used in 7 channel stereo mode. short of having to read the manual is there something easy to try?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesyjames* /forum/post/14327945
> 
> 
> I'd put 2a. as adjust crossover settings for speakers once Audyssey finishes.



Check out the Audyssey thread. A guy from Audyssey posts quite frequently, he recommends not changing the crossover point.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14328202
> 
> 
> Help:
> 
> 
> i just replaced my 4806CI with this 3808CI. i have a 7.1 speaker set up but. the only setting that seem to use the rear speakers are the 7 channel stereo setting.
> 
> 
> what is the correct way to set this thing when i use my blue ray dvd with videos that say they are DTS 5.1?
> 
> 
> the 4806CI seemed to make most things sound right w/ all 7.1 speakers doing something interesting. the 3808 seems flat like i don;t have it set up right and the rears are only used in 7 channel stereo mode. short of having to read the manual is there something easy to try?



You have to go into the gui and turn them on, or run the audyssey


----------



## jesyjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14328726
> 
> 
> Check out the Audyssey thread. A guy from Audyssey posts quite frequently, he recommends not changing the crossover point.



It was my understanding he does recommend changing it since it's the manufacturers who decide the crossover point based on what Audysssey reports. I've read through that entire thread and that was the general consensus, can you show me what you are referring to?


----------



## Nickff

Before running Audyssey, what should I set the crossover to on the back of my subwoofer? It goes from 50 Hz to 150 Hz. It is a JBL Northridge E Series.


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14329456
> 
> 
> Before running Audyssey, what should I set the crossover to on the back of my subwoofer? It goes from 50 Hz to 150 Hz. It is a JBL Northridge E Series.



The manual suggest :


1- if you have a Crossover Bypass on the SW, use it

2- if not, put the Sub at MAX hz (150hz in you're case

3 - put the volume at Mid Level


Audyssey will put the sub HZ in the Receiver at 80hz and level the volume accordingly.


It will also correct delay. Some sub have DSP in them and this cause Audyssey to detect the lag. Some people report Audyssey setting the Distance about twice has the real thing, but that's because audyssey detected a lag in the sound and it put more distance to compensate, thus do not touch it..


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/14329116
> 
> 
> You have to go into the gui and turn them on, or run the audyssey




yep ran that alrady it knows all the speakers are there and i think has them set up properly i guess i might be expecting to much.


5.1 DTS blue ray dvds come through great they just use 5.1 speakers. is their some setting that coverts or mimicks 7.1 surround sound on 5.1 sources?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14329726
> 
> 
> yep ran that alrady it knows all the speakers are there and i think has them set up properly i guess i might be expecting to much.
> 
> 
> 5.1 DTS blue ray dvds come through great they just use 5.1 speakers. is their some setting that coverts or mimicks 7.1 surround sound on 5.1 sources?



enable PLIIx..that will give you 7 channel output.


RayJr


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14329726
> 
> 
> yep ran that alrady it knows all the speakers are there and i think has them set up properly i guess i might be expecting to much.
> 
> 
> 5.1 DTS blue ray dvds come through great they just use 5.1 speakers. is their some setting that coverts or mimicks 7.1 surround sound on 5.1 sources?





I think the answer here has something or other to do with DPLIIx which i'm going to go read about right now.


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14329786
> 
> 
> enable PLIIx..that will give you 7 channel output.
> 
> 
> RayJr



ahhh good man. i as typing a 2nd post on this and you beat me to it.. thanks i am going to go figure out how to engage that feature.


thx


----------



## mrossi2

OK that fixed that. PLII setting is giving the xbox and the blue ray nice sound on 7.1 speakers.


Now on to some fine tuning. I ran the auto setup but I would like a little more power to the SUB. I have a few questions I think you guys may know right off the top of your head. I will demonstrate my ignorance - some questions are just FYIs


#1 curiosity - Why is the volume displayed as a negative number? why is -30db louder than -40db - I'm sure someone here is going to have a laugh at my expense. but this bugs me... I'm a genX generation and everyone knows from the movie Spinal Tap that 11 is better than 10 on an AMP


#2 when using a sub with an external AMP - how to you increase volume?


#3 I went through some menues and found what seemed like a sub volume adjustment that gave me a few choices like +10db +15db and +0db but I was confused since


A) changes were not really noticable and

B) because I see what appear to be negative #s for db setting on volume so I wasn't sure if +10b was an increase or a decrease.



I might have it set up wrong but I think my Sub AMP is connected to the Pre-output properly. his AMP has a crossover setting i put on 80 and a big volume dial. spinning both of these seems to do nothing - i get "normal" i guess sounding SUB output but don't seem to have much control of the sound.


How do I punch up the base on my POLK CSW 155 Sub w/ its 500W SWA500 dedicated AMP - I was expecting a little more punch.


I'm sure have something hosed up. Sound is "normal" but i was hoping to experiment a little and see what "11" sounded like.


----------



## aaronwt

-2 is a lower number than -1.


-2, -1, 0, 1, 2 etc.


----------



## Snausy

Once you are all set up you can hit the "enter" key(big round button in middle) and it will show you all your speaker levels. You can adjust the sub output there.


Whoever said that the guy in the Audyssey thread is saying to leave crossovers where they are isn't correct imho. From what I've read the contrary is true. Keeping your fronts at "large" when they can't handle the very lows well is counter-productive.


Could you please elaborate or at least link us to where he's saying these things. You are confusing people.


----------



## bashton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14321695
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand your configuration, but you should be able to do 7.1 in Zone 1, while using the preamp out to feed a secondary amp for Zone 2 (living room) and preamp out for Zone 3 (kitchen) if that's what you're asking.



Hey dgersic,


In looking at the 3808 back panel, I see Surr A, Surr B and Surr Back / Amp Assign. Am I right in assuming that the same amp drives Surr A & B and it's the same signal? Is it just for sound field, like Yamaha and Presence? Can you only enable / disable in the menu? I don't see that Denon does a Spkr A / B.



Thanks,


bashton


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bashton* /forum/post/14331190
> 
> 
> Hey dgersic,
> 
> 
> In looking at the 3808 back panel, I see Surr A, Surr B and Surr Back / Amp Assign. Am I right in assuming that the same amp drives Surr A & B and it's the same signal? Is it just for sound field, like Yamaha and Presence? Can you only enable / disable in the menu? I don't see that Denon does a Spkr A / B.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> bashton



Surround a & b are driven by the same amp. originally they were designed to have either a movie surround(dipole) or a music surround monopole. This started when DVD-A and SACD were big and would allow you a best of both worlds configuration. my 5300 hundred had that and it may have been Denon's first implementation of the concept. also if your room is very long you can use 2 sets of side surrounds using surround a+b (you would want 8 ohm speakers for this)


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14331049
> 
> 
> -2 is a lower number than -1.
> 
> 
> -2, -1, 0, 1, 2 etc.



yeah i got that part - was good at math - minored in it at UofM. RayJr gave me a call and walked me through the thinking of 0 being the reference level.


That was helpful thanks Ray. Also debugged a few other things. I punched up the sub level which was set to -12 from Auto setup while everything else was +3 or more.


I'm going to run it again later tonight when the kids are down and check it again. See if it does the same thing. Anyway i can now see how to adjust it.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14330236
> 
> 
> #1 curiosity - Why is the volume displayed as a negative number? why is -30db louder than -40db


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_pressure 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibel


----------



## silentcutting

Hi Everyone, Nice to meet ya all wonderful folks out there and proud owners of Denon 3808 CI.

I am a newbie here and not so techo-philic...so please bear with me.Please be patient while reading my views on Denon as i have got a lot to share and also ask. Feel free to help me out here.Yes u r right..i got some problems.

I have been following AVS forum on Denon for a long time.Based on inputs and feedback, i ended up getting Denon 3808 CI. I wanted to share my experience with Denon and also some typical problems associated with it.Its been almost 8 months of trying Denon reciever with my Polk audio ( Monitor 70 floor standing towers, CS2 center, Polk PSW125 sub and Monitor 40 rear speakers all from Polk". I am using a Sony Upconverting DVD player to go with it.


First things first..

Denon is a Great reciever. No doubt about it.It has got all the great features and some of them probably i wont even use em ( like XM radio and stuff).No comparision with my RCA reciever that i had previously.Here is what i observed with Denon


1) SOUND is clean and just perfect.

2)DVD movies are a treat to watch.The best was "lord of the rings-1" especially the first 10 min and "Matrix".I have thoroughly enjoyed watching the movie "300". The decision to buy polk audio was made when the circuit city fella played a scene from the movie "Hero". Oh my.....what an impact.....and guess what he used as a reciever denon AVR 988.

3) I even Hooked up the ethernet connection and performed firmware upgrades with minimal problems ( spent just 12 hours of my life on that sucker)..and finally enjoyed lossless sound.. a win-win situation here too..

4) I did the audyssey set up atleast 20 times so far....and also tried various speaker positions.For some reason the audyssey set up did some good and some bad to my sound. I dont know if its Denon or the speakers from Polk.The volume is too low ( tv programs) and i usually use volume -40 db. I did a lil more research on this subject as well and decided that its the way the Denons are made and the volume has to be around -30db to -35db in order to quench my thirst. I dont get this?? There is no sound at all till -57db although the manual says -80 to +18 or something like that.


So i went to best buy and got these vantage point bookshelf speaker stands and did run a final audyssey set up. Guess what happened? The volume is now even lower.All my previous config is messed up.I wonder why this low volume problem. And i dont see a "gain" function in Denon to boost up the volume.


Time for some questions now...


Do you think its my speakers or Denon thats doing it? The impedance on all speakers is around 8 ohms. I mean they are not bad speakers either.The dist between towers and my main seating position is only 8 feet. Room size is average.



I see a newly added menu listing in Denon " add a feature" Does that mean we can upgrade it to next highest level in Denon?? what kinda features can we add.


How do i know that i have the latest firmware ? I always use remote and select the "check for update" and it comes up as "latest" . Is that the only way?


How come i Get better sound only when i select "7 channel stereo" for sound output and not others ( virtual,stereo,standard etc etc). Is that the best after audyssey?


When u do audyssey set up do u have to select crossovers for all speakers to maximum as mentioned in the manual or is it just for the subwoofer??


Is there any firmware upgrade available to enhance HDMI switching? that kinda sucks with Denon.


Is there any way we can hook up a network drive to Denon. Network drive has 1 USB and 1 ethernet connectivity (the Jack to connect a cable wire) thats all..I have a Lacie 250gb network drive which is also wired. Or Can we have Windows media player recognize network drive and have Denon Play Music? Pardon me if this is a stupid question.


Does Denon have a cooling fan inside? Do u recommend one?? just like a laptop cooling fan? Wait i got more questions....


How can i add my own "podcast" URL to Denon radio? I cannot even log into denonradio.com and i have contacted them to give me access. I cannot access "preferences" or station list in that site after i successfully connected and played internet radio. Works great.


DO banana plugs and expensive speaker wire improve sound quality? or is it just bunch of B.


How come i cannot see "Dolby prologic - cinema,music" sound output? am i doing something wrong?



I know i asked too many questions...But Please help. Any inputs will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bashton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14331278
> 
> 
> Surround a & b are driven by the same amp. originally they were designed to have either a movie surround(dipole) or a music surround monopole. This started when DVD-A and SACD were big and would allow you a best of both worlds configuration. my 5300 hundred had that and it may have been Denon's first implementation of the concept. also if your room is very long you can use 2 sets of side surrounds using surround a+b (you would want 8 ohm speakers for this)




Thanks, making sense now, much appreciated.



bashton


----------



## mrossi2

Why is the PLII mode missing from my list of surround mode options sometime?

Sometimes I find it there and sometimes I don't.


I'm trying to turn PLII on for a DVD and I only see

Stereo

Direct

Standard

7CH Stereo

Wide Screen

Super Stereo

Jazz etc...


all of these useless modes except PLII

and I know I've seen it before on here when I was setting up the kids xbox.


MR


----------



## zia_bhatti

I have really enjoyed this receiver over the last few months with 4 HDMI switched to a DVI based front projector. I am building an exercise area and decided to use the existing setup to feed a Samsung LCD via an HDMI 2x1 splitter. I will be using a single display at any given time. I believe video switching finally works (more testing needed) but directing audio to the second TV continues to be a problem. I have tried two approaches:


1. Simple HDMI split between two displays. Could not get anything even with HDMI configured to direct audio to TV instead of Amp.


2. HDMI split between two displays as (1) AND analog L/R out from receiver to TV. This seem to work in some cases with DISH DVR but not in all cases.


I sent an email to Denon support and got a lame answer telling me the support guy did not even read my message. I have searched and read many of the posts here but honestly I could not spend the time going through all of the 300+ pages of this thread.


----------



## Hotshotnz

Silentcutting (wouldn't allow me to quote for some reason!)


Let's answer a few:

1). Check the levels of your input device. Select what you want to listen to then press the enter key on your remote. If the levels are too low, increase them. Next, bring up the menu then select the input device on screen - go to source select then other then SRC level. Increase the dB for either analogue or digital as required.

2).Search the firmware thread regarding upgrades - http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 

3).Same as for answer 2 - refer to the first page of the thread.

4).Probably because all your speakers are playing the source it sounds louder. Remember that you need to set up each input (CD, DVD, DVR, Xbox, etc) individually for input levels, front L/R, Rear L/R, Sub, etc (enter key on remote again).

5).Subwoofer only - I suggest that you read this thread (#143): http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...45#post7969145 

6).See earlier.

7).Not sure about this, but you can always connect your PC, etc by ethernet and stream music, so depending on the connection to your router, you should be able to do the same. Have a search through this thread.

8).No - but others have made recommendations. Again, search the thread. However, I run my Denon for many hours on end at high volume (DVD viewing sessions) and its only the plastic cover over the top of the heatsink (power transistors) that gets hot - make sure you have good ventilation all round.

9).Not sure.

10).Good quality speaker wire makes a huge difference as does good quality interconnects. Banana plugs are great if it's a bit tight around the back (also good if you bi-wire your speakers as it makes it a lot easier to get two sets of wires in there. Just remember to remove the little black plugs in the speaker posts as they aren't obvious!).

11).Make sure that you have set the surround options for each source - e.g., for my PS2 and Wii, they are both set to PLII Game. My DVR is set to PLII Cinema, etc. Check auto surround settings as well.

9).


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14332694
> 
> 
> Why is the PLII mode missing from my list of surround mode options sometime?
> 
> Sometimes I find it there and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to turn PLII on for a DVD and I only see
> 
> Stereo
> 
> Direct
> 
> Standard
> 
> 7CH Stereo
> 
> Wide Screen
> 
> Super Stereo
> 
> Jazz etc...
> 
> 
> all of these useless modes except PLII
> 
> and I know I've seen it before on here when I was setting up the kids xbox.
> 
> 
> MR



Have you made sure that your current surround mode isn't set to Pro Logic as this will automatically drop off the PLII options


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesyjames* /forum/post/14329308
> 
> 
> It was my understanding he does recommend changing it since it's the manufacturers who decide the crossover point based on what Audysssey reports. I've read through that entire thread and that was the general consensus, can you show me what you are referring to?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14331181
> 
> 
> Whoever said that the guy in the Audyssey thread is saying to leave crossovers where they are isn't correct imho. From what I've read the contrary is true. Keeping your fronts at "large" when they can't handle the very lows well is counter-productive.
> 
> 
> Could you please elaborate or at least link us to where he's saying these things. You are confusing people.



I was half right. He said you can raise the crossover frequency, but not to lower it at all:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audyssey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Changing the crossover is not a problem if you change it to a value higher than what was found. If you change it to a value lower than what was found you start to run out of filter correction power as you move away from the reported frequency. This is done in order to prevent the MultEQ filters from boosting below the measured -3 dB point.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5165


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14333788
> 
> 
> Have you made sure that your current surround mode isn't set to Pro Logic as this will automatically drop off the PLII options



Hmm that s anew one to me i thought this setting WAS the way that the surround mode was set?? i'll have to crack the manual if you're telling me that the surround mode could somehow be set to Pro Logic someplace else??


This system is a little more confusing than i thought. I simply have a sony bdp s500 connected to the denon 3808 and a 7.1 system.


somehow when the sony plays a dts 5.1 dvd i want the system to do the right thing which i think is to run PLII,


So far The receier seems to say PLII when the DVD starts and then i look at it 10min later and its switched itself to 7CH Stereo and I go to the menu and the options for PLII and a few others are now missing.


Im doing something wrong.


----------



## cormoran

Hi,


I'm new here, and I'm sorry for my bad english, but I hope that you will understand what is my problem. Like owner of Denon 3808 CI, I was so proud and happy til last night, and now I'm so sad, because, of course, now I have problem. My receiver can't read more mp3 from USB flash device. I tried everything, from replacing USB flash with newone, several times format (FAT16, FAT32), changing playmode front/rear, to the master reset, and nothing. The Denon can't find any file on my USB. After I plug in my USB with MP3 music in rear USB port, now, I only can read "Please wait...." message on display, but at the end of loading process (sometimes very rarely) displays message "network problem". More often, displays absolutely nothing! Have anybody heard about this problem ever before? Can it be solved with firmware update maybe, or is it a HW malfunction? For me it looks like that because i can't start this functionality even after Hard reset, and it worked before. Please help, thanks


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apsloan* /forum/post/14304916
> 
> 
> Just got mine back from repair with the same problem. It wasn't covered under warranty. $15 materials / $120 labor



hum, seems like a job for a $0.15 piece of duct tape.


----------



## Nickff

Can anyone explain why my SB light is on (on the left-hand side of the display) when I only have a 5.1 system wired up? It seems that the 3808 is mixing the SB sound into my surround A speakers. I have looked everywhere in the menu for a way to turn "off" the SB channel and can't find it anywhere. Thanks.


EDIT: Now I have noticed it is not always lit up. It lights up for LOTR, Pirate of the Carr., and Finding Nemo. It does not light up for Halo 3 and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Two of those are THX. POC is DTS ES. The others are DD. I must be missing something.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14335275
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why my SB light is on (on the left-hand side of the display) when I only have a 5.1 system wired up? It seems that the 3808 is mixing the SB sound into my surround A speakers. I have looked everywhere in the menu for a way to turn "off" the SB channel and can't find it anywhere. Thanks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now I have noticed it is not always lit up. It lights up for LOTR, Pirate of the Carr., and Finding Nemo. It does not light up for Halo 3 and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Two of those are THX. POC is DTS ES. The others are DD. I must be missing something.



See page 33. Go to "Manual Setup -> Option Setup -> Amp Assign". Make sure you do _not_ have "7.1 CH" selected. Select "Zone2".


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14335487
> 
> 
> See page 33. Go to "Manual Setup -> Option Setup -> Amp Assign". Make sure you do _not_ have "7.1 CH" selected. Select anything other than "7.1 CH".



ZONE 2 was selected.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14335275
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain why my SB light is on (on the left-hand side of the display) when I only have a 5.1 system wired up? It seems that the 3808 is mixing the SB sound into my surround A speakers. I have looked everywhere in the menu for a way to turn "off" the SB channel and can't find it anywhere. Thanks.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now I have noticed it is not always lit up. It lights up for LOTR, Pirate of the Carr., and Finding Nemo. It does not light up for Halo 3 and Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. Two of those are THX. POC is DTS ES. The others are DD. I must be missing something.



After reading this again I now realized you said the "left" side. That's the input signal. The right side is the output. The right side should just have your 5 channels. The left side will vary depending on the input.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14335579
> 
> 
> After reading this again I now realized you said the "left" side. That's the input signal. The right side is the output. The right side should just have your 5 channels. The left side will vary depending on the input.



So, in other words, some DVDs are inputting a 6.1 track and the 3808 is mixing it into and outputting a 5.1 track?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cormoran* /forum/post/14334839
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm new here, and I'm sorry for my bad english, but I hope that you will understand what is my problem. Like owner of Denon 3808 CI, I was so proud and happy til last night, and now I'm so sad, because, of course, now I have problem. My receiver can't read more mp3 from USB flash device. I tried everything, from replacing USB flash with newone, several times format (FAT16, FAT32), changing playmode front/rear, to the master reset, and nothing. The Denon can't find any file on my USB. After I plug in my USB with MP3 music in rear USB port, now, I only can read "Please wait...." message on display, but at the end of loading process (sometimes very rarely) displays message "network problem". More often, displays absolutely nothing! Have anybody heard about this problem ever before? Can it be solved with firmware update maybe, or is it a HW malfunction? For me it looks like that because i can't start this functionality even after Hard reset, and it worked before. Please help, thanks



Do you have the USB port you are trying to use activated? You can only use 1 at a time. See page 39 of the manual.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14335741
> 
> 
> So, in other words, some DVDs are inputting a 6.1 track and the 3808 is mixing it into and outputting a 5.1 track?



Since you don't have any back speakers, you will never see any more than LFE, FL, C, FR, SL, and SR on the right side. So yes, 6.1 and 7.1 will be down-mixed to 5.1.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14335888
> 
> 
> Since you don't have any back speakers, you will never see any more than LFE, FL, C, FR, SL, and SR on the right side. So yes, 6.1 and 7.1 will be down-mixed to 5.1.



Thanks!


----------



## cormoran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14335809
> 
> 
> Do you have the USB port you are trying to use activated? You can only use 1 at a time. See page 39 of the manual.



Thanks, I know that, and I tried to change and activate USB port several times (1 at a time), but without result.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14333788
> 
> 
> Have you made sure that your current surround mode isn't set to Pro Logic as this will automatically drop off the PLII options



I have the same problem, since i'm still a newish owner (20 days) can you tell me go to find out if i have Pro logic selected and how do i change it


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14332694
> 
> 
> Why is the PLII mode missing from my list of surround mode options sometime?
> 
> Sometimes I find it there and sometimes I don't.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to turn PLII on for a DVD and I only see
> 
> Stereo
> 
> Direct
> 
> Standard
> 
> 7CH Stereo
> 
> Wide Screen
> 
> Super Stereo
> 
> Jazz etc...
> 
> 
> all of these useless modes except PLII
> 
> and I know I've seen it before on here when I was setting up the kids xbox.
> 
> 
> MR



PLII is not available when recieving a Dolby Digital 5.1 signal


----------



## teppy









Hi guys,

I guess you could say this is what I am because this is my first Home theatre set up. I have been researching this for quite some time. Because I decided that I did not want a Bose or a HTIB, I decided, 'yes, you can put this together yourself'. Ahhh, it gets so confusing!


I ordered the Denon 2808CI and the wifi ipod dock to go with it so that I could access the home network to retrieve music. I started thinking about it last night after I went to bed and realized that for a few hundred more $$$'s I could have the 3808CI without having to purchase the sererate ipod dock. So, I will refuse the first shipment and have placed my order for the 3808 through J&R.


I have a set of axiom outdoor speakers coming too. I will invest in 5.1 speakers later.


I was set and all ready after all of research here on this forum and after reading the owners manual and thought I knew how to make my connections. Now, I might have to start over again. I could really use some help here to make sure that I'm on the right track.


I own and wish to connect:

*HD DVD/VCR combo

*direct tv HD DVR

*Sony XBR4 tv


the main zone will be my living room of course. I don't want to watch tv in 5.1 all of the time. I would prefer for the tv's speaker to work for daytime viewing most of the time. We will use the 5.1 speakers for movies and for music in this zone.


in my second zone, I will have my two outdoor speakers on my patio. I know that I can use the zone 2 surround back speakers connections to connect these. I don't think I have any questions here.


Here is the information on making these connections that I got off of the 'official denon 2808' thread.


Direct tv HD DVR>HDMI>Sony Bravia

Direct tv HD DVR>optical cable>2808

HD DVD/VCR>HDMI>2808>HDMI>Sony Bravia


is this right? I used 2808 in the above, because that was the setup for that reciever. Should this 3808 be any different? Is this how the 3808 should be setup too? I know this is not how the owners manual says to set up, but this is what a poster to the 2808 thread said to do so that I don't use 5.1 for everyday tv viewing. I just really don't know if this is right. Please advise. Anyone. I think I am getting more and more confused the more that I think about this. I need help.


----------



## mrossi2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/14339366
> 
> 
> PLII is not available when recieving a Dolby Digital 5.1 signal




highly confusing. i thought the purpose of PLII was to take a 5.1 signal and spread it around for a 7.1 system.


How to I make sure i get the best sound out of a 7.1 speaker system with my DVDs on my sony bdp s500? 'll settle for all 7.1 speakers being used not 7Ch Stereo


As far as I can tell most of the new movie DVDs are DTS 5.1 sound tracks aren't they? This should be a pretty common config for everyone in this forum 7.1 denon 3808 with a sony blue ray...


So far i THINK i told the blue ray to stop downmixing things and send the denon what it has... (although i saw no bitstreaming option and read along here assuming that was a f* up by sony and its missing)


i have no idea what the 3808 is doing - I keep going into menues that look like they change change from one visit to the next...


Anyone know where on this unit is the "DO THE RIGHT THING SWITCH" for taking in DTS 5.1 sound and spreading it around to a 7.1 system. Richt now I seem to get one of 2 things... either I get 7CH Stereo or I get 5.1 with the back 2 speakers silent.


I'll go back to the manuals tonight and see if i can at least look on the units LCD and determine what it thinks its getting and what its says its doing with it.


----------



## maverikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14339833
> 
> 
> highly confusing. i thought the purpose of PLII was to take a 5.1 signal and spread it around for a 7.1 system.
> 
> 
> How to I make sure i get the best sound out of a 7.1 speaker system with my DVDs on my sony bdp s500? 'll settle for all 7.1 speakers being used not 7Ch Stereo
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell most of the new movie DVDs are DTS 5.1 sound tracks aren't they? This should be a pretty common config for everyone in this forum 7.1 denon 3808 with a sony blue ray...
> 
> 
> So far i THINK i told the blue ray to stop downmixing things and send the denon what it has... (although i saw no bitstreaming option and read along here assuming that was a f* up by sony and its missing)
> 
> 
> i have no idea what the 3808 is doing - I keep going into menues that look like they change change from one visit to the next...
> 
> 
> Anyone know where on this unit is the "DO THE RIGHT THING SWITCH" for taking in DTS 5.1 sound and spreading it around to a 7.1 system. Richt now I seem to get one of 2 things... either I get 7CH Stereo or I get 5.1 with the back 2 speakers silent.
> 
> 
> I'll go back to the manuals tonight and see if i can at least look on the units LCD and determine what it thinks its getting and what its says its doing with it.



I just setup the system for 7.1yesterday.

You do not need to go into the surround menu at all, I think this is where a lot of people screw up.


What you need to do is make sure you have gone into the Denon menu and selected *Manual Setup--> Option Setup--> Amp Assign -->7.1 CH*


Then select your source (DVD, Blu Ray etc.,) Start up the DVD or Blu ray and select an audio format (lets say Dolby Digital) in the Dvds menu, once themain movie starts bring up the Denon menu up and select:

*Parameters --> Audio--> Surr. Parameters--> SB CH Out --> PLIIx Cinema*


do this for all of your cources AND audio formats (Dobly Digital 5.1, DTS, LPCM, TrueHD, DTS MA etc.,) once that's all set for all sources and audio formats that you want to apply PLIIX to the reciever will store your settings in memory. If you've done it correctly when you playback the movie it will read on the reciever Dobly Digital + PLIIXc, or whatever audio format you chose. You will also see the 5.1 speaker lights on the left hand side lit up for input and the 7.1 speaker lights lit up on the right hand side on the reciever's display.


Sorry if it seems long-winded but I wanted to be as detailed as possible and it was still fresh in my memory from setting everything up for 7.1 this past weekend.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14339833
> 
> 
> highly confusing. i thought the purpose of PLII was to take a 5.1 signal and spread it around for a 7.1 system.



That's what PLIIx is for. I use PLIIx with all my sources. It works for everything except 6.1 and 7.1 sources.


I don't have a display in the room with my 3808 right now(I'm waiting for the Sasmung LED DLP) so I can't check the menu. But there is a sub menu where you choose DPLIIx and also you pick how you want the back surrounds.


----------



## maverikm

I hope my explanation didn't become too convoluted.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/14340168
> 
> 
> I hope my explanation didn't become too convoluted.



nope


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bashton* /forum/post/14331190
> 
> 
> Hey dgersic,
> 
> 
> In looking at the 3808 back panel, I see Surr A, Surr B and Surr Back / Amp Assign. Am I right in assuming that the same amp drives Surr A & B and it's the same signal?



Surround A and Surround B are the same. Surround Back / Amp Assign is the difference between having a 7.1 system in Zone 1 (using all 7 amps in Zone 1) or having a 5.1 system in Zone 1 and two amps to assign to Zone 2. How you configure that pair of amps is in the setup menus.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bashton* /forum/post/14331190
> 
> 
> Is it just for sound field, like Yamaha and Presence?




Sorry, no clue. I don't have a Yamaha and am not familiar with their receivers.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14332265
> 
> 
> I see a newly added menu listing in Denon " add a feature" Does that mean we can upgrade it to next highest level in Denon?? what kinda features can we add.



So far, no new paid-for add-a-feature features have been released, but there has been some talk of them coming out with one or more in the fall.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14332265
> 
> 
> How do i know that i have the latest firmware ? I always use remote and select the "check for update" and it comes up as "latest" . Is that the only way?



That's the only way that I know of.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14332265
> 
> 
> Is there any way we can hook up a network drive to Denon. Network drive has 1 USB and 1 ethernet connectivity (the Jack to connect a cable wire) thats all..I have a Lacie 250gb network drive which is also wired.



Your receiver has a USB port on it, you could try it that way. Or, if this device allows for streaming audio to be played off of it, you might be able to use it over the network.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14332265
> 
> 
> Does Denon have a cooling fan inside? Do u recommend one??



The receiver does not have a fan. Whether you need one depends on where you have the receiver. Mine is in an enclosed cabinet, so I have an exhaust fan on the cabinet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14332265
> 
> 
> How can i add my own "podcast" URL to Denon radio? I cannot even log into denonradio.com



You need to add the URL via denonradio.com.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14332265
> 
> 
> DO banana plugs and expensive speaker wire improve sound quality? or is it just bunch of B.



Decent quality wire is good. But most of the wire and connectors market is just snake oil salesmen separating people from their money.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/14339366
> 
> 
> PLII is not available when recieving a Dolby Digital 5.1 signal



This is not correct if I understand what you are trying to say.


For 7.1 I will get "DOLBY D + PLII Cinema" as input for my dolby d 5.1 sources. It adds PLII cinema to the Dolby Digital 5.1 to run the surround backs.


Sorry if this was already answered...


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/14340110
> 
> 
> I just setup the system for 7.1yesterday.
> 
> You do not need to go into the surround menu at all, I think this is where a lot of people screw up.
> 
> 
> What you need to do is make sure you have gone into the Denon menu and selected *Manual Setup--> Option Setup--> Amp Assign -->7.1 CH*
> 
> 
> Then select your source (DVD, Blu Ray etc.,) Start up the DVD or Blu ray and select an audio format (lets say Dolby Digital) in the Dvds menu, once themain movie starts bring up the Denon menu up and select:
> 
> *Parameters --> Audio--> Surr. Parameters--> SB CH Out --> PLIIx Cinema*
> 
> 
> do this for all of your cources AND audio formats (Dobly Digital 5.1, DTS, LPCM, TrueHD, DTS MA etc.,) once that's all set for all sources and audio formats that you want to apply PLIIX to the reciever will store your settings in memory. If you've done it correctly when you playback the movie it will read on the reciever Dobly Digital + PLIIXc, or whatever audio format you chose. You will also see the 5.1 speaker lights on the left hand side lit up for input and the 7.1 speaker lights lit up on the right hand side on the reciever's display.
> 
> 
> Sorry if it seems long-winded but I wanted to be as detailed as possible and it was still fresh in my memory from setting everything up for 7.1 this past weekend.



Exactly right...make sure you add the PLII Cinema for your surround backs for every source...the Denon saves each one seperately.


----------



## mrossi2

hey thanks for this. i also found a switch on the front left of the unit that needed to be set to "Normal" - which i did and i'm having some results.

although i don;t know how this got set to something else in the first place since i don;t see any on screen menu that adjust it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/14340110
> 
> 
> I just setup the system for 7.1yesterday.
> 
> You do not need to go into the surround menu at all, I think this is where a lot of people screw up.
> 
> 
> What you need to do is make sure you have gone into the Denon menu and selected *Manual Setup--> Option Setup--> Amp Assign -->7.1 CH*
> 
> 
> Then select your source (DVD, Blu Ray etc.,) Start up the DVD or Blu ray and select an audio format (lets say Dolby Digital) in the Dvds menu, once themain movie starts bring up the Denon menu up and select:
> 
> *Parameters --> Audio--> Surr. Parameters--> SB CH Out --> PLIIx Cinema*
> 
> 
> do this for all of your cources AND audio formats (Dobly Digital 5.1, DTS, LPCM, TrueHD, DTS MA etc.,) once that's all set for all sources and audio formats that you want to apply PLIIX to the reciever will store your settings in memory. If you've done it correctly when you playback the movie it will read on the reciever Dobly Digital + PLIIXc, or whatever audio format you chose. You will also see the 5.1 speaker lights on the left hand side lit up for input and the 7.1 speaker lights lit up on the right hand side on the reciever's display.
> 
> 
> Sorry if it seems long-winded but I wanted to be as detailed as possible and it was still fresh in my memory from setting everything up for 7.1 this past weekend.


----------



## bashton




dgersic said:


> Surround A and Surround B are the same. Surround Back / Amp Assign is the difference between having a 7.1 system in Zone 1 (using all 7 amps in Zone 1) or having a 5.1 system in Zone 1 and two amps to assign to Zone 2. How you configure that pair of amps is in the setup menus.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I get it -- it's only for 5.1 + 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> bashtonsj


----------



## Classico

Originally Posted by silentcutting

How do i know that i have the latest firmware ? I always use remote and select the "check for update" and it comes up as "latest" . Is that the only way?


The url below will give you MORE info on f/w updates than you might want to know, INCLUDING how to get and read your f/w status.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Classico


----------



## bonscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrossi2* /forum/post/14339833
> 
> 
> highly confusing. i thought the purpose of PLII was to take a 5.1 signal and spread it around for a 7.1 system.
> 
> 
> How to I make sure i get the best sound out of a 7.1 speaker system with my DVDs on my sony bdp s500? 'll settle for all 7.1 speakers being used not 7Ch Stereo
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell most of the new movie DVDs are DTS 5.1 sound tracks aren't they? This should be a pretty common config for everyone in this forum 7.1 denon 3808 with a sony blue ray...
> 
> 
> So far i THINK i told the blue ray to stop downmixing things and send the denon what it has... (although i saw no bitstreaming option and read along here assuming that was a f* up by sony and its missing)
> 
> 
> i have no idea what the 3808 is doing - I keep going into menues that look like they change change from one visit to the next...
> 
> 
> Anyone know where on this unit is the "DO THE RIGHT THING SWITCH" for taking in DTS 5.1 sound and spreading it around to a 7.1 system. Richt now I seem to get one of 2 things... either I get 7CH Stereo or I get 5.1 with the back 2 speakers silent.
> 
> 
> I'll go back to the manuals tonight and see if i can at least look on the units LCD and determine what it thinks its getting and what its says its doing with it.



PLII converts 2.0 channel to simulate 5.1. It has nothing to do with converting 5.1 to 7.1


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bonscott* /forum/post/14341087
> 
> 
> PLII converts 2.0 channel to simulate 5.1. It has nothing to do with converting 5.1 to 7.1



Yep PLII does this.


PLIIx is the improvement which does that and it converts 5.1 to 7.1



> Quote:
> Dolby® Pro Logic® II technology processes any high quality stereo (two-channel) movie and music audio into five playback channels of full-bandwidth surround sound. A matrix surround decoding technology,


 http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...ologic_II.html 



> Quote:
> Pro Logic IIx is the first and only technology to expand any existing stereo- or 5.1-channel audio for a 6.1- or 7.1- channel playback, creating a seamless, natural surround soundfield that immerses you in the entertainment experience.


 http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...logic_IIx.html


----------



## Dan P.

Does anyone have the "Batman Begins" BD and can bitstream the DD True HD track to the 3808? I've heard reports that this movie is not showing up on receivers as "True HD", but just as "Dolby Digital".


If you have a BD copy of Batman Begins, and you have a BD player that can bitstream HD audio to the 3808 (HDMI), I'd like to know how it registers on the 3808's display panel and what is reported on the "Information -> Audio Input Signal" menu page.


Thanks.


----------



## George 0831

Does anyone know if the 3808CI has the ability to convert VGA-type RGBHV video sources to Component Video or HDMI?


The Request IQ media server has a new interface that can be sourced to your HDTV, but they recommend that you purchase a VGA to Component Video Adapter. I was hoping I could run it through the Denon. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14342758
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the "Batman Begins" BD and can bitstream the DD True HD track to the 3808? I've heard reports that this movie is not showing up on receivers as "True HD", but just as "Dolby Digital".
> 
> 
> If you have a BD copy of Batman Begins, and you have a BD player that can bitstream HD audio to the 3808 (HDMI), I'd like to know how it registers on the 3808's display panel and what is reported on the "Information -> Audio Input Signal" menu page.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Batman Begins has powerful audio, great surrounds and deep bass and shows as "Dolby HD Ex" on my 3808 display.


Classico


----------



## efjay

I currently have a Denon 988 and am happy with it but in the never-ending quest for better sound was wondering if upgrading to the 3808 is a worthwhile move, especially if it does receive a firmware upgrade to add Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ? Or should I go with a 2809? Thanks


----------



## silentcutting




Hotshotnz said:


> Silentcutting (wouldn't allow me to quote for some reason!)
> 
> 
> Let's answer a few:
> 
> 1). Check the levels of your input device. Select what you want to listen to then press the enter key on your remote. If the levels are too low, increase them. Next, bring up the menu then select the input device on screen - go to source select then other then SRC level. Increase the dB for either analogue or digital as required.]................
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there HotshotNZ,
> 
> 
> I really appreciate ur answers. I did follow all the links and suggestions and guess what they worked pretty good. I mean theres some improvement in sound quality, epsecially the center channel.
> 
> The link for Audyssey set up ( Written by Chris - man God bless him)..given by you was Great. I really really thank you for that. I think everyone reading my post should look at the link provided by you in your last post and make audyssey set up accordingly.( page 316- tried to quote your post but i cannot post any URLS here bcoz this is my second post)
> 
> 
> I have to try out others like network set up and logging onto denonradio.com.There's no link to add your email id to access your preferences and station list and thereby add your own podcast URL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton my friend.
> 
> Gb


----------



## silentcutting

Hi Dgersic,


Thank you for your reply Bro. I will try the USB to connect my network device to Denon.


Thanks again


----------



## silentcutting

Thanks to Classico,

I have already gone thru the link and it helped me a lot. Iam sure there is lot of info on avs forum....it just takes time to dig everything.


I guess the easiest way is to just ask... 


Thanks again buddy


gb


----------



## Jhya

Not sure if this has been answered before.


I have a Dish ViP-722 receiver and a PS3 hooked up to the 3808CI, and I let the 3808CI up convert the ViP-722 from 1080i to 1080p.


When I switch to the PS3, does the 3808CI also use it's own up scaler to process the 1080p signal from the PS3? Or would the 3808CI see that the PS3 is already in 1080p, and let the signal pass through?


----------



## T( )( )L

UPGRADE NEWS FOR 3808/4308


Link: http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...Upgrade_EN.pdf 




Nick


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/14345256
> 
> 
> UPGRADE NEWS FOR 3808/4308
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...Upgrade_EN.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick



Old news: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14234451


----------



## T( )( )L




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14345344
> 
> 
> Old news: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14234451





OOOOpss










Nick


----------



## teppy

I am getting so confused the more I read. Please someone, give me a hint on how to make my connections..


I have a sony xbr4 tv

A direct tv HR-20 DVR

An LG HD DVD/VCR combo


All of these devices have an HDMI connection available or component connections.


I have read the 3808 owners manual and threads here. I have written down so many connection configurations that I have lost track.


In the 3808 owner manual, it lists a satellite reciever and a DVR as two seperate components. Well, mine are together. And it doesn't say anything about making an HDMI connection with either one.


I know that HDMI is best.


I would like to be able to watch tv without always having to use the 3808 since I don't always want audio with the external speakers. The tv's speaker output is just fine for me most of the time. But, if it simplifies things to get started, I will take instructions on how to just set this thing up using the 3808's audio output for now.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14349375
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to watch tv without always having to use the 3808 since I don't always want audio with the external speakers. The tv's speaker output is just fine for me most of the time. But, if it simplifies things to get started, I will take instructions on how to just set this thing up using the 3808's audio output for now.



My wife and kids like watching tv that way also. So I connect both ways out of my satellite box, both hdmi and component. I would run a hdmi cable direct to your tv from your sat box and component and optical cables to your Denon. When the manual talks about dvr the are talking about the standalone dvr boxes (not those incorporated into sat boxes). The SAT section is designed for both regular sat boxes and the sat/dvr boxes. Hope this helps


----------



## gatorman

Teppy: I do what you want with my satellite. I connect the satellite receiver to the tv with HDMI. I also connected the satellite receiver audio to the 3808 by fiber optic or coax digital. Satellite video always goes to the tv and audio is selectable.


There is no real audio benefit to connecting satellite to the 3808 by HDMI. At best, you are only going to get DD 5.1 from satellite and a digital connection is fine. If you connect the sat receiver directly to the tv, then you lose any video conversion/processing by the 3808, but your tv should handle those functions.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14349481
> 
> 
> My wife and kids like watching tv that way also. So I connect both ways out of my satellite box, both hdmi and component. I would run a hdmi cable direct to your tv from your sat box and component and optical cables to your Denon. When the manual talks about dvr the are talking about the standalone dvr boxes (not those incorporated into sat boxes). The SAT section is designed for both regular sat boxes and the sat/dvr boxes. Hope this helps



thanks, and yes that does help. I have been trying to picture this with a flow chart that I drew up.


Here's what I have:


Sony>HDMI>HR-20(this is the same as what you suggest)

3808>HDMI>sony

3808>HDMI>LG DVD/VCR


Thats good that I had the right idea about the direct connection from my Sony to the HR-20. Am I wrong to make another HDMI connection from the Sony to the 3808 also? This is where you told me to use a component and optical from the Sony to the 3808. Why not use another HDMI? I figured that when I wanted surround sound while watching satellite, all I would have to do would be to turn on the 3808 also. When I only want sound from the tv, just turn on the sony and HR-20. Is it some kind of conflict to use and HDMI connection both ways?


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14349536
> 
> 
> Teppy: I do what you want with my satellite. I connect the satellite receiver to the tv with HDMI. I also connected the satellite receiver audio to the 3808 by fiber optic or coax digital. Satellite video always goes to the tv and audio is selectable.
> 
> 
> There is no real audio benefit to connecting satellite to the 3808 by HDMI. At best, you are only going to get DD 5.1 from satellite and a digital connection is fine. If you connect the sat receiver directly to the tv, then you lose any video conversion/processing by the 3808, but your tv should handle those functions.



thanks gatorman, you just answered my question about making another HDMI connection from the sony back to the 3808. It won't hurt anything, but it won't be of benefit either. I will use whatever cables I have then? I should have enough HDMI cables, and I just bought an optical cable(just in case after reading posts here). that thing was around $60 I think. Its unopened so I can bring it back if I don't need it. I have component cables too. If I have enough HDMI, I can return that audio cable.


I totally understand the speaker setup and network setup to my router. I have a pair of outdoor axioms ordered. I will use a pair of old 20 year old Bose speakers for now in my living room until I can invest in a 5.1 speaker setup. I guess I will have to run a manual setup here since I only have two speakers inside for now. I think that read that the auto can only be run for 7.1 or 5.1. I think I can handle that, I hope. The manual is really kind of confusing to me.










thanks so very much for the help so far. I was about to give up posting on this thread as I did not get any response before. I was starting to think that this was an all boys club and no girls were allowed.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14349603
> 
> 
> thanks, and yes that does help. I have been trying to picture this with a flow chart that I drew up.
> 
> 
> Here's what I have:
> 
> 
> Sony>HDMI>HR-20(this is the same as what you suggest)
> 
> 3808>HDMI>sony
> 
> 3808>HDMI>LG DVD/VCR
> 
> 
> Thats good that I had the right idea about the direct connection from my Sony to the HR-20. Am I wrong to make another HDMI connection from the Sony to the 3808 also? This is where you told me to use a component and optical from the Sony to the 3808. Why not use another HDMI? I figured that when I wanted surround sound while watching satellite, all I would have to do would be to turn on the 3808 also. When I only want sound from the tv, just turn on the sony and HR-20. Is it some kind of conflict to use and HDMI connection both ways?



I should have been clearer, the component cables input into the Denon and from Denon to Sony a HDMI cable ( i am assuming the Sony has more than one HDMI port so you wouldn't need a HDMI switch).

Does the LG have HDMI? and does it also pass the VCR out from the HDMI ?


----------



## rded

Hi all! Does this receiver have the capablity to drive 4 ohm speakers and if so, do you know how may watts/channel it outputs?


----------



## teppy

the LG does have HDMI. I'm not sure what it does with VCR, I never watch VCR anymore. I believe that my Sony has 3 HDMI's, so this is not a problem. I won't need a switch. OK, is this correct?


HR-20> HDMI>Sony(out from HR-20 and in to Sony)

HR-20>component&optical>3808(out from HR-20 and in to 3808)

3808>HDMI>Sony(out from 3808 and in to Sony)

LG>HDMI>3808(out from LG and in to 3808)


I hope that I have got it this time. Sometimes it seem so simple, but then I start thinking about it too much and my mind starts spinning.


----------



## teppy

3808>HDMI>Sony(out from 3808 and in to Sony)



Or, should this be:


Sony>HDMI>3808(out from Sony and in to 3808)??


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14350419
> 
> 
> the LG does have HDMI. I'm not sure what it does with VCR, I never watch VCR anymore. I believe that my Sony has 3 HDMI's, so this is not a problem. I won't need a switch. OK, is this correct?
> 
> 
> HR-20> HDMI>Sony(out from HR-20 and in to Sony)
> 
> HR-20>component&optical>3808(out from HR-20 and in to 3808)
> 
> 3808>HDMI>Sony(out from 3808 and in to Sony)
> 
> LG>HDMI>3808(out from LG and in to 3808)
> 
> 
> I hope that I have got it this time. Sometimes it seem so simple, but then I start thinking about it too much and my mind starts spinning.



this should be the best way, HDMI is not bi-directional in that the SOny's signal from one of it's inputs cannot pass video back to the 3808.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T( )( )L* /forum/post/14345256
> 
> 
> UPGRADE NEWS FOR 3808/4308
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...Upgrade_EN.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick



I am reading about all the excitement regarding these upgrades. One thing I know I DON'T want is some "feature" that mucks around with my "dynamic" range. I was at CES and went through Dolby's demo of their version of that feature (volume leveling) and was NOT impressed. Sirius Radio upgrade may be moot with the Sirius/XM merger.


I guess my questions are--does anyone here have REAL WORLD experience with these features? Are they gimmicks OR do they REALLY enhance the listening experience without compromising *ANY* performance? If there is a compromise what exactly is lost? Leveling out the sound for TV commercials is a good idea, but NOT when I'm watching a movie. I know what they SAY it does, but just how much gets lost in the manipulation? Is there a point at which DynamicEQ automatically turns off because you have your volume up beyond the threshold where DynamicEQ is useful?


The folks at Audyssey are not stupid. They have a great product, but I am not sure if this is a useful enhancement or just one of those features, once installed, gets turned off. If I am missing something here PLEASE enlighten me.


And finally--if one gets THIS upgrade and another comes along that you *REALLY* want, have I used up upgrade space? There certainly is NOT unlimited room for upgrades. One would hate to pay for an upgrade only to lose it when another is made available.


I am not being cynical, and I'm fairly certain that there must be others asking the same or similar questions. The serious 3808 owner really wants to know!


Thanks,


Classico


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14345344
> 
> 
> Old news: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14234451



Thank you for the link ..... Sounds good.Will have to wait till october to get this upgrade.


gb


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14351662
> 
> 
> I am reading about all the excitement regarding these upgrades. One thing I know I DON'T want is some "feature" that mucks around with my "dynamic" range. I was at CES and went through Dolby's demo of their version of that feature (volume leveling) and was NOT impressed. Sirius Radio upgrade may be moot with the Sirius/XM merger.
> 
> 
> I guess my questions are--does anyone here have REAL WORLD experience with these features? Are they gimmicks OR do they REALLY enhance the listening experience without compromising *ANY* performance? If there is a compromise what exactly is lost? Leveling out the sound for TV commercials is a good idea, but NOT when I'm watching a movie. I know what they SAY it does, but just how much gets lost in the manipulation? Is there a point at which DynamicEQ automatically turns off because you have your volume up beyond the threshold where DynamicEQ is useful?
> 
> 
> Answer> Dynamic EQ is effective up to reference level
> 
> 
> 
> The folks at Audyssey are not stupid. They have a great product, but I am not sure if this is a useful enhancement or just one of those features, once installed, gets turned off. If I am missing something here PLEASE enlighten me.
> 
> 
> And finally--if one gets THIS upgrade and another comes along that you *REALLY* want, have I used up upgrade space? There certainly is NOT unlimited room for upgrades. One would hate to pay for an upgrade only to lose it when another is made available.
> 
> 
> Answer> Don't know about space limitations for future upgrades. Perhaps Denon can shed some light. I doubt Denon will introduce future upgrade options that would require removing an already installed upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not being cynical, and I'm fairly certain that there must be others asking the same or similar questions. The serious 3808 owner really wants to know!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Classico



Guy who started the Denon 1909 thread seems to like Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050097


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14351708
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link ..... Sounds good.Will have to wait till october to get this upgrade.
> 
> 
> gb



Hopefully sooner. Maybe in September shortly after the announcement.


----------



## 0db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14351662
> 
> 
> Leveling out the sound for TV commercials is a good idea, but NOT when I'm watching a movie. I know what they SAY it does, but just how much gets lost in the manipulation? Is there a point at which DynamicEQ automatically turns off because you have your volume up beyond the threshold where DynamicEQ is useful?




I completely understand the desire for purity in the signal path and preserving the dynamic differences between a whisper and an explosion. But that doesn't change the fact that if there's a remote within 2 meters of my wife when we're watching a movie, she WILL crank the volume up when someone is whispering and then be furious that it's too loud when the gunfire starts up 5 seconds later. If this solves that problem, I'm on board, even if I have to turn in my audiophile card for shredding.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14351662
> 
> 
> I guess my questions are--does anyone here have REAL WORLD experience with these features? Are they gimmicks OR do they REALLY enhance the listening experience without compromising *ANY* performance?



All you have to do is visit the Audyssey thread where the Audyssey founder himself is a frequent contributer.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0db* /forum/post/14351775
> 
> 
> If this solves that problem, I'm on board, even if I have to turn in my audiophile card for shredding.



Since the feature can be turned on and off keep your audiophile card and just use Dvol when wife is listening


----------



## hcarman

Just got time to connect up my new avr-3808ci. Hopefully I will have more time to play and get familiar with it soon. This thread is great.


Thanks to this thread, I used the AVS member deal from 6ave. And Kevin x-8625 is easy to work with.


----------



## MasterKeef

Ditto to what hcarman said, I am now a proud owner myself. Got my 3808 hooked up last night and tonight I'm inviting the girlfriend over to check out Batman Begins on Blu Ray.


I'm in heaven!


----------



## Hotshotnz

Has anybody encountered random switching of inputs on their 3808?


Twice we have been watching video through our DVR and the 3808 has switched to our PS3 input (both are connected by HDMI to the same ports that they always have). I recently re-ran the audyssey setup after performing a reset of the receiver to clear all the settings. Other than that, it's on the latest firmware. I wondered if it could be the remote sending a random signal, but this seems very unlikely. The signal from the DVR is not the culprit either as it is entirely random when the switch between inputs has occurred.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14351662
> 
> 
> If there is a compromise what exactly is lost? Leveling out the sound for TV commercials is a good idea, but NOT when I'm watching a movie. I know what they SAY it does, but just how much gets lost in the manipulation? Is there a point at which DynamicEQ automatically turns off because you have your volume up beyond the threshold where DynamicEQ is useful?




I have the same concerns as Classico. One thing I hate is when watching a movie and a commercial comes on I can almost promise you my wife will say the infamous "turn it down its too loud". At which point I usually do because I am tired of explaining to her it's only a commercial and it will soon be over. So I look forward to this upgrade to solve that issue but my fears are that when there is supposed to be loud noise like explosions and gunfire in a movie I want them to be LOUD !!! Is that not going to be what I get with Dvol turned on? Will things that are supposed to rock the house be subdued?


----------



## Gary J

Again, check the Audyssey thread where the inventor explains it all.


----------



## uforia

Just a question about the 3808 crossover settings...I have run Audyssey which detects my speakers as large and 60hz crossover...i have changed my speakers to small but the crossover section i'm not too sure about. When it says 60hz is this accurate from audyssey? does this apply 60hz to all speakers, what is the LFE setting?


Or should i be setting the crossover in advanced for each speaker manually regardless of audyssey?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14350419
> 
> 
> the LG does have HDMI. I'm not sure what it does with VCR, I never watch VCR anymore. I believe that my Sony has 3 HDMI's, so this is not a problem. I won't need a switch. OK, is this correct?
> 
> 
> HR-20> HDMI>Sony(out from HR-20 and in to Sony)
> 
> HR-20>component&optical>3808(out from HR-20 and in to 3808)
> 
> 3808>HDMI>Sony(out from 3808 and in to Sony)
> 
> LG>HDMI>3808(out from LG and in to 3808)
> 
> 
> I hope that I have got it this time. Sometimes it seem so simple, but then I start thinking about it too much and my mind starts spinning.



Teppy: Why are you making a component video connection to the 3808 from sat when you have an HDMI connection from sat to tv ? Without that extra connection, when you watch sat and want sound from the 3808, you just turn it on and set it for the sat source. If you add the component connection, you won't see the video output from the 3808 unless you change the tv to display the video input from the 3808.


I assume your dvd player is not a bluray or hddvd. If not, you may want to connect it the same way as satellite. That way you can watch a dvd or tape and not be required to use the 3808. When you get bluray, and you will, that needs to be connected to the 3808 by hdmi in order to to use the new sound formats. Again, one of the considerations is whether you want the 3808 to do the video processing/upconversion or whether you want the tv or player to do it. You might try both connections to see what looks best.


Another option for the dvd is to make connection by component an analog to the tv as well as hdmi to the receiver. That way, you can also watch something from the player without having to use the 3808.


----------



## teppy




gatorman said:


> Teppy: Why are you making a component video connection to the 3808 from sat when you have an HDMI connection from sat to tv ? Without that extra connection, when you watch sat and want sound from the 3808, you just turn it on and set it for the sat source. If you add the component connection, you won't see the video output from the 3808 unless you change the tv to display the video input from the 3808.
> 
> I see what you mean here. Thanks!
> 
> 
> I assume your dvd player is not a bluray or hddvd. If not, you may want to connect it the same way as satellite. That way you can watch a dvd or tape and not be required to use the 3808. When you get bluray, and you will, that needs to be connected to the 3808 by hdmi in order to to use the new sound formats. Again, one of the considerations is whether you want the 3808 to do the video processing/upconversion or whether you want the tv or player to do it. You might try both connections to see what looks best.
> 
> My DVD is High def., or alteast it says so. But, you are so right, I am getting a blu ray very soon. I may even go swipe my sons new PS3 from his room. He has too much anyway, xbox 360, playstation, playstation 3, gamecube. how much can one 16 year old need? Kidding, i will get my own player. I will probably keep it HDMI. I don't mind using the 3808 with the DVD player.
> 
> 
> I did not get my 3808 in yet. It will be here tomorrow. I know for sure that I will most likely be back for help. I really do appreciate the help and suggestions so far. Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## fhlh

Debated between the Integra DTR 8.8 and the 3808.

Ordered the 3808 with the ASD-3W Ipod Dock.

Will have it tomorrow... needless to say I'm very excited!


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fhlh* /forum/post/14359661
> 
> 
> Debated between the Integra DTR 8.8 and the 3808.
> 
> Ordered the 3808 with the ASD-3W Ipod Dock.
> 
> Will have it tomorrow... needless to say I'm very excited!



Why t_that_ ipod dock? the 3808 can network by itself. I ask because I originally ordered the 2808 and the ASD-3W so that I could access my home network, but then I decided to just spend the extra few hundred and get the 3808 because it does that. If you want an ipod dock, they make a less expensive one. You really don't even need to do that though because when you connect the 3808 or the ASD-3W to you home network, you already have all of your itunes music without even bothering with docking the ipod.


----------



## Hammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14356709
> 
> 
> Has anybody encountered random switching of inputs on their 3808?
> 
> 
> Twice we have been watching video through our DVR and the 3808 has switched to our PS3 input (both are connected by HDMI to the same ports that they always have). I recently re-ran the audyssey setup after performing a reset of the receiver to clear all the settings. Other than that, it's on the latest firmware. I wondered if it could be the remote sending a random signal, but this seems very unlikely. The signal from the DVR is not the culprit either as it is entirely random when the switch between inputs has occurred.



Make sure you don't have the second remote stuck in between couch cushions. It can happen.


----------



## RedCell99

: Cut and Paste from Z4100S forum:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/14339015
> 
> 
> When I have my cable input (motorola HD-DVR) on full pixel, there are a couple of HD stations that, when broadcasting a native 4:3 non-HD show, will show that line at the top. I took that input to normal to eliminate it but the HDMI input with the BR DVD is on full pixel and there are no problems. The consensus is that the flaw is a coming from the station and that there may be encoded audio information that full pixel mapping reveals.



Yes..that did it. No more lines.


Did I say I love this set? Unreal. Talk about "pop" with the colours.


It was a tough decision beteen the Panasonic 800U and this one. I chose the Z4100S in the end due to the glare on the Panny and that I didn't want to "babysit" my sit (image retention, break-in period, watch for tickers, etc etc). I'm sure the Panny can show movies marginally better, but the Z4100 does that exceptionally well too.


Never, ever seen a sparkle, but I'm using high quality HDMI cables (Monster).


I do have one question if anyone knows. I've also hook up my Motorolla to my Denon 3808 via component cables (in case there should ever be a handshaking issue and, well, just because (to see what, if any difference it would make to the picture). So I have it hooked up via HDMI 1 and Component at the same time. My problem is that my set will not permit me to chose any component inputs. The way I currently have it, is that everything goes through the Denon via HDMI and of course to my Z4100S. It's under HDMI 1. Now, I know I've connected my Motorolla correctly to the Denon, but why no possibility of choosing Component 1 or 2, etc (they are all grayed-out). This may be a question better suited for the Denon forum, but if anyone knew here, I'm all ears.


Thx-Red Cell.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14359951
> 
> 
> Why t_that_ ipod dock? the 3808 can network by itself. I ask because I originally ordered the 2808 and the ASD-3W so that I could access my home network, but then I decided to just spend the extra few hundred and get the 3808 because it does that. If you want an ipod dock, they make a less expensive one. You really don't even need to do that though because when you connect the 3808 or the ASD-3W to you home network, you already have all of your itunes music without even bothering with docking the ipod.



I did the same thing...if you have any questions...hopefully I can answer them...not the easiest to set up...but once you do, you'll love it...esp the photo and movie feature (music is only a small part of it). Totally rocks!


Red Cell.


----------



## Fanaticalism

Thought I'd post an update by saying...I love my 3808!










I am having umr coming on the 13th of August to calibrate my A/V setup, excited to say the least.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/14360198
> 
> 
> I did the same thing...if you have any questions...hopefully I can answer them...not the easiest to set up...but once you do, you'll love it...esp the photo and movie feature (music is only a small part of it). Totally rocks!
> 
> 
> Red Cell.



whats not easy to set up, adding the reciever to the network?


----------



## fhlh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14359951
> 
> 
> Why t_that_ ipod dock? the 3808 can network by itself. I ask because I originally ordered the 2808 and the ASD-3W so that I could access my home network, but then I decided to just spend the extra few hundred and get the 3808 because it does that. If you want an ipod dock, they make a less expensive one. You really don't even need to do that though because when you connect the 3808 or the ASD-3W to you home network, you already have all of your itunes music without even bothering with docking the ipod.



It's simply a band-aid for now untill I can run cat-6 to the location where the receiver will be so I figured i'd kill two birds with one stone... add wireless capability and ipod docking... yes, I have a huge collection of mp3's on a server, but I also have plenty of friends that have ipods that can use the dock to share some new tunes from time to time....

*Edit: been thinking about his more... I could simply get a wireless bridge instead!*


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fhlh* /forum/post/14360475
> 
> 
> It's simply a band-aid for now untill I can run cat-6 to the location where the receiver will be so I figured i'd kill two birds with one stone... add wireless capability and ipod docking... yes, I have a huge collection of mp3's on a server, but I also have plenty of friends that have ipods that can use the dock to share some new tunes from time to time....
> 
> *Edit: been thinking about his more... I could simply get a wireless bridge instead!*



I've even heard some people say that they use a wireless gaming adapter to make it wireless to the network. couldn't you then just use some kind of auxillary cable to connect the ipod or zune?


----------



## Gary J

I use the Linksys WGA600N wireless adapter (about $80) on several devices with no issues. Great for making wired only stuff wireless.


----------



## gatorman

Teppy: If your dvd player isn't bluray(BD) or HDDVD it is not hd. It is probably an upconverting player that was marketed as hd. Liars!


As you can imagine, there are a lot of debates on the "best" BD player. From what I've read, the professional reviews seem to say the PS3 is the "best".


That being said, I have a Samsung BD player and a Toshiba HDDVD player because both use a Silicon Optics Reon chipset that is absolutely wonderful with the upconversion and processing of standard dvds. Much better than the chip in the 3808. The Realta chip is supposed to be even better.


When you do get a BD player, you may want to set the 3808 to do a direct passthrough with no processing/upconversion.


With the BD discussion, we're off-topic here. If you want to continue this, pm me and I'll be more than happy to talk.


Glad I can help. Ward.


----------



## Jhya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/14360198
> 
> 
> I did the same thing...if you have any questions...hopefully I can answer them...not the easiest to set up...but once you do, you'll love it...esp the photo and movie feature (music is only a small part of it). Totally rocks!
> 
> 
> Red Cell.



How do you setup the 3808CI to stream videos? I thought it only supports streaming music?


----------



## Jhya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14361870
> 
> 
> Teppy: If your dvd player isn't bluray(BD) or HDDVD it is not hd. It is probably an upconverting player that was marketed as hd. Liars!
> 
> 
> As you can imagine, there are a lot of debates on the "best" BD player. From what I've read, the professional reviews seem to say the PS3 is the "best".
> 
> 
> That being said, I have a Samsung BD player and a Toshiba HDDVD player because both use a Silicon Optics Reon chipset that is absolutely wonderful with the upconversion and processing of standard dvds. Much better than the chip in the 3808. The Realta chip is supposed to be even better.
> 
> 
> When you do get a BD player, you may want to set the 3808 to do a direct passthrough with no processing/upconversion.
> 
> 
> With the BD discussion, we're off-topic here. If you want to continue this, pm me and I'll be more than happy to talk.
> 
> 
> Glad I can help. Ward.



Gatorman, so if the BD player already outputs in 1080p, and you setup the 3808CI to upconvert all video signals, the receiver would not recognize the signal as 1080p already and do a direct passthrough?


Thanks for your answer.


----------



## domain

Well I finally bit the bullet and replaced my aging (but rock solid) Denon 2801 with the 3808CI







Firmware update went without a hitch, setup was fairly easy (though the menus are confusing at first glance), and even the remote is an improvement (well at least compared to the 2801







)


Now that everything is setup, I'm left with a single question regarding this receiver's FLAC support that hopefully somebody might be able to answer: Will the receiver play directly of a external USB HD (some say yes, answer isn't clear), and will it properly read single "CD-image" FLAC files with it's pseudo-embedded cue sheets (seeing as FLAC doesn't actually store the entire thing)? I'm not really hot on the ideal of converting 500GB or more of Wavpack encoded files unless I know it works ahead of time










I'm desperately trying to downsize the number of electronic devices running at one time in the house... if I can get the above to work then hopefully I can retire yet another computer in the house.


Sorry if this information has already been covered, but my search-foo appears to be weak today.


----------



## fhlh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14361376
> 
> 
> I've even heard some people say that they use a wireless gaming adapter to make it wireless to the network. couldn't you then just use some kind of auxillary cable to connect the ipod or zune?



I'm thinking the linksys gaming adapter should work just fine.


I currently have a DLO connected via RCA stereo to my old Sony 5.1. I'm sure I could connect it to the 3808ci via Aux RCA input, but I'd rather have the Denon ipod dock (ASD-1RBK) for the 3803...


The DLO will end up in the garage apt. with the old sony.


----------



## AdamWL

Well, after having an Onkyo TX-NR905 for the last 30-days and experiencing HDMI output video delays when switching source resolutions, my dealer is giving me an opportunity to swap the receiver for an AVR-3808.


I had thoroughly researched the spec and feature comparison between the two products, along with reading both user and "expert" reviews. After months of looking, I decided to go for the Onkyo. My decision had been based upon the HQV Reon video processor and its THX and Neural Surround sound processing.


Well, to me, the Onkyo sounds great and with the Reon enabled, and I'm watching a given source at a given resolution, the video looks beautiful on my Samsung 67" LED DLP.


However, whenever I change source devices OR the source content changes resolution (from the same device) I lose my HDMI output signal going to my TV for between 11 and 45 seconds. 11-seconds when the frequency stays the same (60Hz or 24Hz), but upwards of 45-seconds when the frequency changes from 24Hz to 60Hz and visa versa. This obviously would be the case when watching a BD or HD DVD that has content encoded at both frequencies (main feature and "extras").


This 45-second delay has pretty much caused me to turn the Reon video processor OFF and set the HDMI to "pass-through". I was very much hoping to use the Reon VP for deinterlacing my 1080i source coming from an HD satellite receiver, since it appears to do a better job than my TV does. I also wanted to use it for upscaling streaming video coming in from an AppleTV or Netflix Roku set-top box.


I have some questions about the 3808 that I was just not able to find specific answers to. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


1. Does everyone feel the the 3808 does a decent job of deinterlacing 1080i? According to an "expert" review, "The AVR-3808CI failed both the Video Resolution Loss test and the Film Resolution Loss Test, failing to deliver full 1080p resolution and instead displaying a strobelike effect on the most detailed parts of the image. On the second part of the Film Resolution Loss Test, the panning shot across Raymond James Stadium looked significantly softer than when the 1080i deinterlacing is properly implemented." Has this been fixed in a subsequent firmware update?


2. Does it upscale digital content from HDMI inputs well enough or do most people simply let their TV perform any non-1080 resolution upscaling?


3. Does the 3808 do a really good job processing sub 7.1 digital audio sources into 7.1 channel output? I've been using the various THX Ultra 2 and THX Neural Surround 7.1 processing, which sounds great on the Onkyo. Does the Denon provide an equivalent sound post-precessing? Can it apply Neural Surround to sources outside of XMHD?


4. Are there any HDMI output signal delays when switching source devices or source resolutions?


5. Has anyone directly compared the Onkyo NR905 to the Denon AVR-3808 and have and objective sound and image comparison?


I need to decide over the next 48-hours whether I'm going to keep the NR905 or move over to the AVR-3808. And yes, the upcoming Audyssey features, via the paid firmware update is definitely a plus for the 3808.


Any insight at all to help me make this decision will be GREATLY appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## blairy

No idea what I've done, but as I type this I'm listening to my collection of wav lossless files via ethernet....PLAYING RANDOMLY which is functionality I seemed to lose a couple of firmware updates ago










Tunred on using harmony and then picked up denon second remote and must have fudged some buttoms somehow.


Anyway good news, just need to work out what I did


cheers

blairy

*EDIT:* worked it out, I'd pressed the search button which simply plays all songs in alphabetical order...apologies for the false alarm


----------



## uforia

Is there a reason why after I run Audyssey which appears to do it correctly that when I check under Paramater Check/Crossover Check...it only has the following?


Front (blank)

Center (blank)

Surround A 60hz



thats it? no subwoofer also?


----------



## cormoran

Hi again,


There's my case,


Denon AVR-3808 with FW version

Main 01.05

Sub 00.24

(not even one of the basic versions 1.28/00.32 regarding to AVR-3808CIFirmwareUpdate-Web1128.pdf manual)


Is it possible? Maybe I have some kind of prehistoric demo unit?







Any ideas?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cormoran* /forum/post/14364930
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> 
> There's my case,
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808 with FW version
> 
> Main 01.05
> 
> Sub 00.24
> 
> (not even one of the basic versions 1.28/00.32 regarding to AVR-3808CIFirmwareUpdate-Web1128.pdf manual)
> 
> 
> Is it possible? Maybe I have some kind of prehistoric demo unit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Yes, try following the update instructions anyway Procedure #1.


----------



## ErnieW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14342758
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the "Batman Begins" BD and can bitstream the DD True HD track to the 3808? I've heard reports that this movie is not showing up on receivers as "True HD", but just as "Dolby Digital".
> 
> 
> If you have a BD copy of Batman Begins, and you have a BD player that can bitstream HD audio to the 3808 (HDMI), I'd like to know how it registers on the 3808's display panel and what is reported on the "Information -> Audio Input Signal" menu page.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I watched Bat Begins 2 nights ago:

Language was "English Dolby TrueHD" from its menu...

Audio was "Dolby Lossless" from its menu...


My 3808 displayed "Dolby Digital".

I never checked the "Info" page on the 3808.


I'd like to know how Classico got it to display anything different.


--Ernie


----------



## ErnieW

I forgot to mention I was using the Denon 2500 player, HDMI input to the 3808. The 2500 was set to "HD Audio Output" so there was no downmixing in my 2500 as far as I know.


Strange. But the sound **was** very good, so I have no complaints.


--Ernie


----------



## cormoran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14365023
> 
> 
> Yes, try following the update instructions anyway Procedure #1.



Thanks captavs, I will, and I feel much better now


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uforia* /forum/post/14364548
> 
> 
> Is there a reason why after I run Audyssey which appears to do it correctly that when I check under Paramater Check/Crossover Check...it only has the following?
> 
> 
> Front (blank)
> 
> Center (blank)
> 
> Surround A 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> thats it? no subwoofer also?



Sounds like you don't have the subwoofer enabled? Does it show in the setup? Hate to ask this, but.... Is it turned on?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jhya* /forum/post/14362001
> 
> 
> Gatorman, so if the BD player already outputs in 1080p, and you setup the 3808CI to upconvert all video signals, the receiver would not recognize the signal as 1080p already and do a direct passthrough?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answer.



If BD is already outputting 1080p I can't see a reason to let the 3808 do anything to the signal. If the scaling is on, I don't know what it actually does to a 1080p incoming signal. What I've done is to only allow a to h conversion and scaling. Anything that comes in on HDMI is not processed. You can also decide what to do on each input. We discussed this several weeks ago in this thread.


----------



## sting17

Hi all,


So I have 2 I-beam Transducers that I got used. I have never installed or calibrated transducers so I'm kind of in the dark here. They are 4 ohm and need between 100 and 300 watts of power... I think. My current configuration includes a 5.1 setup using Atlantic Technology 2200s and a Velodyne SPL10 II. I am wanting to use the amplified Zone 2 out to power each of the transducers. I am thinking about running a split signal out of the sub woofer out on the receiver, looping it to an analog input also on the receiver. In theory I will be able to grab the analog input and pump it to the I-Beam's as if they were speakers in a second zone. I will probability use the zone on and off feature as a power button for the transducers and activate them when wanted. I am also thinking the Zone 2 volume will assist me in calibrating them. Do I have the right Idea? Is there any way I could accidentally let the smoke out. Should I just get a second amp? any help would be great.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sting17* /forum/post/14365729
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So I have 2 I-beam Transducers that I got used. I have never installed or calibrated transducers so I'm kind of in the dark here. They are 4 ohm and need between 100 and 300 watts of power... I think. My current configuration includes a 5.1 setup using Atlantic Technology 2200s and a Velodyne SPL10 II. I am wanting to use the amplified Zone 2 out to power each of the transducers. I am thinking about running a split signal out of the sub woofer out on the receiver, looping it to an analog input also on the receiver. In theory I will be able to grab the analog input and pump it to the I-Beam's as if they were speakers in a second zone. I will probability use the zone on and off feature as a power button for the transducers and activate them when wanted. I am also thinking the Zone 2 volume will assist me in calibrating them. Do I have the right Idea? Is there any way I could accidentally let the smoke out. Should I just get a second amp? any help would be great.



Would you have a problem with volume or can you tie zone 2 output to the master volume control?


----------



## sting17

I thought I would just set the volume to like 80% and hope the volume is controlled by the sub out preamp. Same principal as the volume control of a sub... right? The sub is powered and its amp is set at "X" and the preamp adjusts with the master volume of the receiver raising and lowering the volume at line level.... right?


----------



## mustangv8

Folks,

First, I want to thank contributors to this forum. Reading about 50 pages about the 3808ci really prepared me to set up mine today. Well, first I did the firware upgrade and connected my BD-UP5000 throught HDMI and Direct TV HD200, etc. (UP5000>3808>Samsung 52A550, DTV HD200>Samsung).


Well, everything was working great, and I decided to program my harmony 880. The is no HDP option on the Harmony for the Denon, so I selected the DVD input. Suddenly, no sound from the receiver (only base). What's wierd is I put in a True HD Movie (Fear and Loathing in Las vagas) and although the display says True HD there is no sound ... only base. There's obviously something that I need to switch back on. Any ideas? Mute is not on. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.









Jim Eash


----------



## iresq

Sting, I think you are correct. There really is no difference in setting up as you suggest vs. running a separate amp. The volume should be controlled by the sub signal.


Mustang - it's bass not base. Did you reassign your HDP to DVD? Probably easiest done with the factory remote.


----------



## Dan P.

Somebody was asking for exact dimensions a little while ago. For anyone still looking for that information, here it is.

 

AVR-3808CI_Dimensions.pdf 188.9638671875k . file


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14369773
> 
> 
> Somebody was asking for exact dimensions a little while ago. For anyone still looking for that information, here it is.



That was me, and I actually had read the dimensions diagram already, when I had asked about it. I had asked for someone to measure the AVR, and they did, as did Denon CS.


Last I looked, they have since removed the links for all of their dimensions diagrams, but the files are still on their site. Some of the AVRs' diagrams don't load correctly with Adobe Acrobat, but the 3808 does.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14360396
> 
> 
> whats not easy to set up, adding the reciever to the network?



The instructions (to me) were not clear. This is not set up via any network but directly to the port. I experienced a few issues with "remote" functions when activated with the W3 remote (only for photos and my own movies...Mp3 is straight forward). I figured it out but it did take some time.


Red Cell.


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jhya* /forum/post/14361984
> 
> 
> How do you setup the 3808CI to stream videos? I thought it only supports streaming music?



My friend, the 3808 will show all your photos and personal videos as well...but not streamed...this is why I purchased the AW3 "and" IPOD that is capable of showing them.


My only issue with the photos/videos is the "aspect ratio"...but I'm working on it....when time ever permits. You can even have music playing in the backgound (truth be told, I don't know how that worked...but it's my own MP3 tunes).


Red Cell.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14364371
> 
> 
> I need to decide over the next 48-hours whether I'm going to keep the NR905 or move over to the AVR-3808. And yes, the upcoming Audyssey features, via the paid firmware update is definitely a plus for the 3808.
> 
> 
> Any insight at all to help me make this decision will be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



WOW, you guys are a tough bunch. Nobody even gave me the time of day for my request of advice. Maybe I should stick with the 905? The guys over on that list seem just a tad more friendly...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14370318
> 
> 
> WOW, you guys are a tough bunch. Nobody even gave me the time of day for my request of advise. Maybe I should stick with the 905. The guys over on that list seem just a tad more friendly...



Nah, go with the 3808


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14370354
> 
> 
> Nah, go with the 3808



That's an easy answer. Any objective reason for why the 3808 would sound/perform better?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14370374
> 
> 
> That's an easy answer. Any objective reason for why the 3808 would sound/perform better?



Nope, always owned Denon










Frankly you would probably be happy with either depending your needs.


I have been quite pleased with my 3808. It sounds excellent teamed with Paradigm mini monitors, matching center and sub.


Having firmware updates via the Internet has worked very well. And as you know an upgrade is on the way.


I have read that some shops let people take the receivers home for trial. You might check into doing that so you can decide after trying each.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14370318
> 
> 
> WOW, you guys are a tough bunch. Nobody even gave me the time of day for my request of advice. Maybe I should stick with the 905? The guys over on that list seem just a tad more friendly...



I had a 905 and Onkyo bought it back after numerous problems with it. This was before the spring firmware update which fixed some of the major problems.


I much prefer the Denon GUI, and I think it's easier to use. Internet firmware updates are AWESOME!


So I'd say go with the 3808 and don't look back! Onkyo service sucks big time.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14370422
> 
> 
> Nope, always owned Denon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly you would probably be happy with either depending your needs.
> 
> 
> I have been quite pleased with my 3808. It sounds excellent teamed with Paradigm mini monitors, matching center and sub.
> 
> 
> Having firmware updates via the Internet has worked very well. And as you know an upgrade is on the way.
> 
> 
> I have read that some shops let people take the receivers home for trial. You might check into doing that so you can decide after trying each.



Yeah, I got the Onkyo 905 from Crutchfield and they offered to exchange it for the 3808 and have both side-by-side before sending back one.


How well the 3808 post-process sub 7-channel sound into 7.1? The Onkyo had scads of THX and Neural Surround 7.1 processing. Does the Denon have really good logic for creating 7.1 from less?


Does anyone use the Faroudja DCDI VP for deinterlacing 1080i or upscaling sub-1080? Does it work well enough?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14370453
> 
> 
> I had a 905 and Onkyo bought it back after numerous problems with it. This was before the spring firmware update which fixed some of the major problems.
> 
> 
> I much prefer the Denon GUI, and I think it's easier to use. Internet firmware updates are AWESOME!
> 
> 
> So I'd say go with the 3808 and don't look back! Onkyo service sucks big time.



I agree the GUI on the 905 is a joke. It's like looking at video graphics from out of the 80's.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14370318
> 
> 
> WOW, you guys are a tough bunch. Nobody even gave me the time of day for my request of advice. Maybe I should stick with the 905? The guys over on that list seem just a tad more friendly...



I've listened to the 875 compared to 3808 and feel that the 3808 gave a better sound stage (deeper) and the clearer mids and highs. Now this will all depend on your speakers, I used Polks (can't remember which) but it was towers. The 3808 has given my DT's a new life, never thought they would sound so much better.


----------



## mustangv8

Mustang - it's bass not base. Did you reassign your HDP to DVD? Probably easiest done with the factory remote.



Iresq, ah yes, bass. The plot thickens as sound gradually came on! Now today no dice. I wondering about possibly doing a reset (not happy about this as my settings would be lost)...or, possibly reinstalling the firmware. Has anyone else had intermittent sound problems?









Jim


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14372097
> 
> 
> Mustang - it's bass not base. Did you reassign your HDP to DVD? Probably easiest done with the factory remote.
> 
> 
> 
> Iresq, ah yes, bass. The plot thickens as sound gradually came on! Now today no dice. I wondering about possibly doing a reset (not happy about this as my settings would be lost)...or, possibly reinstalling the firmware. Has anyone else had intermittent sound problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



I've had sound problems on occasion. Do the input lights on the left side of the unit show anything coming in, or are they off when you have the problem? What is the input source and is it properly set to send all the channels? What type of connection cable are you using?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domain* /forum/post/14362185
> 
> 
> Well I finally bit the bullet and replaced my aging (but rock solid) Denon 2801 with the 3808CI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware update went without a hitch, setup was fairly easy (though the menus are confusing at first glance), and even the remote is an improvement (well at least compared to the 2801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Now that everything is setup, I'm left with a single question regarding this receiver's FLAC support that hopefully somebody might be able to answer: Will the receiver play directly of a external USB HD (some say yes, answer isn't clear), and will it properly read single "CD-image" FLAC files with it's pseudo-embedded cue sheets (seeing as FLAC doesn't actually store the entire thing)? I'm not really hot on the ideal of converting 500GB or more of Wavpack encoded files unless I know it works ahead of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm desperately trying to downsize the number of electronic devices running at one time in the house... if I can get the above to work then hopefully I can retire yet another computer in the house.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this information has already been covered, but my search-foo appears to be weak today.



I'm not sure what you mean by CD-image FLAC files. I rip cds with Media Monkey to FLAC or copy LPs with Audition to PCM to FLAC with dbConvert. All of the tracks are heavily meta tagged. These files will play directly off a USB harddrive on the 3808. However, as the number of tracks on that drive goes up, the navigation performance of the GUI goes down. I just tested a library of about 30 GB of FLAC files and moving around was very slow. And after pausing a track, the GUI went haywire -there was no display at all on NET/USB (even menu failed to display); other sources were OK but NET was dead. Took a soft reset (small power button) to restore the display. I think this will require some firmware work. I find streaming to the Denon via Tversity to work much better.


----------



## Hammie

Has anyone had their Net Radio freeze up on them and cannot navigate away from the GUI?


I'm stuck here. I mean I can go to other sources and everything is fine, its just that it is stuck on a radio station that I programmed on radiodenon.com.


Any suggestions?


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14372097
> 
> 
> Mustang - it's bass not base.



Is it 'Large-mouth base or bass'...










HH


----------



## AdamWL

Can the Neural Surround processing be used on any source audio (from analog or HDMI inputs) or is it ONLY available for XMHD audio processing? If it does work for digital audio coming in from an HDMI input, does it output the source as interpreted 7.1 channel audio?


Does the JPEG slideshow feature work only from a USB attached drive and iPod or does it also work through DLNA PC streaming via the Ethernet connection?


Thanks!!


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14373897
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by CD-image FLAC files.



Ah, I suppose question wasn't quite as clear as I had hoped... too little sleep over the last week










Basically when I mean CD-Image, there are no individual tracks... the CD is initially extracted as a single image (one wave file containing all the information on the CD), and is then "tagged" by utilizing a cue sheet (which in-turn details where tracks/gaps begin/end). The result is a single compressed FLAC file that contains the entire CD and the means to interpret that CD as it's individual tracks.


However, based on your description of the performance for a even a considerable small amount of FLAC data (and assuming the 3808 can even properly interpret the above method), it sounds like this isn't going to be a solution without some major work to improve performance on their end. Even if I went through all the trouble of "splitting" the current files into individual tracks, the minimum amount of tracks I would be looking at to have available for playback is somewhere on the order of 15,000 to 20,000.


Oh well... looks like i'll just have to try to consolidate a few PC's together into a HTPC, as there is always some technical limitation that prevents me from getting rid of them all


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domain* /forum/post/14376720
> 
> 
> Ah, I suppose question wasn't quite as clear as I had hoped... too little sleep over the last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically when I mean CD-Image, there are no individual tracks... the CD is initially extracted as a single image (one wave file containing all the information on the CD), and is then "tagged" by utilizing a cue sheet (which in-turn details where tracks/gaps begin/end). The result is a single compressed FLAC file that contains the entire CD and the means to interpret that CD as it's individual tracks.
> 
> 
> However, based on your description of the performance for a even a considerable small amount of FLAC data (and assuming the 3808 can even properly interpret the above method), it sounds like this isn't going to be a solution without some major work to improve performance on their end. Even if I went through all the trouble of "splitting" the current files into individual tracks, the minimum amount of tracks I would be looking at to have available for playback is somewhere on the order of 15,000 to 20,000.
> 
> 
> Oh well... looks like i'll just have to try to consolidate a few PC's together into a HTPC, as there is always some technical limitation that prevents me from getting rid of them all



I think that the USB drive option is great to throw some songs on a memory key and plug it in. The media streaming seems to be the way to go once your library gets bigger than that. I have tried a lot of options and find a stand alone server to be the best and easiest. I don't want to sound like a commercial but the QNAP 101 has been awesome.


----------



## rec head

Does the JPEG slideshow feature work only from a USB attached drive and iPod or does it also work through DLNA PC streaming via the Ethernet connection?


Thanks!![/quote]


You cannot stream pics to the 3808


----------



## mustangv8

Gatorman, first I want to thank you for your contributions to this forum. You continually impress me with your detailed replies and insights into setting up the 3808.


Well, in my case the issue was in assigning the amp. I orgionally set this to 7.1 since I thought this was necessary to calibrate speakers for my 7.1 setup. Things worked fine initially as the first disk i played was Rambo (7.1 HD Master). Next, I played a True HD 5.1 disk and no sound. Well, now the amp is assigned to Zone 2 and everthing works great. Just played the Last Waltz and things are SWEET.







Thanks again.

Jim


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14377346
> 
> 
> Gatorman, first I want to thank you for your contributions to this forum. You continually impress me with your detailed replies and insights into setting up the 3808.
> 
> 
> Well, in my case the issue was in assigning the amp. I orgionally set this to 7.1 since I thought this was necessary to calibrate speakers for my 7.1 setup. Things worked fine initially as the first disk i played was Rambo (7.1 HD Master). Next, I played a True HD 5.1 disk and no sound. Well, now the amp is assigned to Zone 2 and everthing works great. Just played the Last Waltz and things are SWEET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Jim



Jim: Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it. If you want to keep the 7.1 output, you can connect the zone 2 preout to a second receiver or amp for sound in the second zone. That way, you don't have to change the wiring for 7.1 and you can use the rear surrounds with PLX II turned on even with a 5.1 source. Ward


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14376859
> 
> 
> You cannot stream pics to the 3808



Thanks for the confirmation. Can you say whether you can select Neural Surround processing to any audio source OTHER than XMHD? If so, does it process the source as interpreted 7.1 channel output?


Thanks!


----------



## miller8b

Denon 3808 crossovers:










I have all speakers set to small and sub as LFE only not LFE+Mains.


This shot is old I actually have center set to 100Hz.


I was thinking the front crossover is where everything below 60Hz is routed to the sub but I'm not sure what the LFE crossover does. Does that route the .1 channel below 80Hz to the sub? If so wonder why 80 is the lowest setting and it goes up to 250Hz.


Thanks.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14378638
> 
> 
> I was thinking the front crossover is where everything below 60Hz is routed to the sub but I'm not sure what the LFE crossover does. Does that route the .1 channel below 80Hz to the sub? If so wonder why 80 is the lowest setting and it goes up to 250Hz.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



the lfe xover is the cutoff frequency, where everything above is discarded, so if set to 80Hz every frequency above 80Hz on the lfe channel is NOT used, there can be information on the lfe channel that is higher than just the lowest subwoofer frequecies albeit very little so if you want your subwoofer to reproduce those sounds you would raise the setting above 80


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14378872
> 
> 
> the lfe xover is the cutoff frequency, where everything above is discarded, so if set to 80Hz every frequency above 80Hz on the lfe channel is NOT used, there can be information on the lfe channel that is higher than just the lowest subwoofer frequecies albeit very little so if you want your subwoofer to reproduce those sounds you would raise the setting above 80



Thanks for the info. The Denon 3808 manual, at least to me, is not very informative. I will be receiving the HSU ULS-15 this week and the spec on it is +/-1 dB 15 - 200 Hz. If I understand correctly there may be freq above 80Hz in the LFE channel and if you don't allow them to play through the sub then they are just discarded. With the specs listed above should I set the LFE xover higher since the sub will play to 200 and if so I may get some sound that I'm otherwise missing?


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14379106
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. The Denon 3808 manual, at least to me, is not very informative. I will be receiving the HSU ULS-15 this week and the spec on it is +/-1 dB 15 - 200 Hz. If I understand correctly there may be freq above 80Hz in the LFE channel and if you don't allow them to play through the sub then they are just discarded. With the specs listed above should I set the LFE xover higher since the sub will play to 200 and if so I may get some sound that I'm otherwise missing?



I have had several Hsu sub's and loved them all,currently use a vtf-2 mkii. I envy your ability to get the HSU ULS-15. The lfe can easily be raised for this beast, remember the higher frequencies will be localized and not omni-directional


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14379517
> 
> 
> I have had several Hsu sub's and loved them all,currently use a vtf-2 mkii. I envy your ability to get the HSU ULS-15. The lfe can easily be raised for this beast, remember the higher frequencies will be localized and not omni-directional



I understand. Above what freq do they start to get localized? I'm excited about getting the new ULS-15. I've never had a really good sub and with the 30 day trial period you can't go wrong but if all the reviews I see on the ULS-15 as well as all the other HSUs including your input I think I will enjoy it










Thanks again for the help


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14379559
> 
> 
> I understand. Above what freq do they start to get localized? I'm excited about getting the new ULS-15. I've never had a really good sub and with the 30 day trial period you can't go wrong but if all the reviews I see on the ULS-15 as well as all the other HSUs including your input I think I will enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the help



that would be somewhat subjective and will depend on your hearing and the room acoustic properties. I believe that you should start hearing it above 100Hz.


----------



## Gary J

Except there is very little in LFE above 100Hz. In fact Audyssey recommends setting this crossover all the way up.


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14379797
> 
> 
> Except there is very little in LFE above 100Hz. In fact Audyssey recommends setting this crossover all the way up.



I think my Denon goes up to 250Hz. Are you saying just max it out because there won't be much in the upper range on LFE anyway?


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14357774
> 
> 
> Teppy: Why are you making a component video connection to the 3808 from sat when you have an HDMI connection from sat to tv ? Without that extra connection, when you watch sat and want sound from the 3808, you just turn it on and set it for the sat source. If you add the component connection, you won't see the video output from the 3808 unless you change the tv to display the video input from the 3808.
> 
> 
> I assume your dvd player is not a bluray or hddvd. If not, you may want to connect it the same way as satellite. That way you can watch a dvd or tape and not be required to use the 3808. When you get bluray, and you will, that needs to be connected to the 3808 by hdmi in order to to use the new sound formats. Again, one of the considerations is whether you want the 3808 to do the video processing/upconversion or whether you want the tv or player to do it. You might try both connections to see what looks best.
> 
> 
> Another option for the dvd is to make connection by component an analog to the tv as well as hdmi to the receiver. That way, you can also watch something from the player without having to use the 3808.




THis is how I set up:


HR-20>HDMI>Sony

3808>HDMI>Sony

LG DVD>HDMI>Sony(I will do something with this later)


I also ran an audio optical cable from the HR-20 to the 3808.


Everything is going pretty good as far as connections for now-or atleast everything works. This can really be quite overwhelming, but I will get it I'm sure.


Here is where I'm having an issue right now. When I want to listen to internet radio or access music on my home network, in order to see what I'm doing, I have to switch to the HDMI that the 3808 is connected to on my tv, which is HDMI3. For watching the satellite, I have to switch it back on HDMI1, which is the HDMI that the satellite is connected to on the tv. Is there something that I'm missing here? Is this just a drawback to setting up like this? I did it this way so that I could choose to have audio from the tv if I wanted to without turning on the 3808. Maybe I just need to go on and run everything through the 3808?


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14379941
> 
> 
> I think my Denon goes up to 250Hz. Are you saying just max it out because there won't be much in the upper range on LFE anyway?



A few other threads have mentioned that a "correctly" made DVD will limit the LFE channel to below 120 Hz.


Also, note that these cutoff frequencies are where the receiver starts to fade out the signal - these are not "brick wall" filters.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14380249
> 
> 
> THis is how I set up:
> 
> 
> HR-20>HDMI>Sony
> 
> 3808>HDMI>Sony
> 
> LG DVD>HDMI>Sony(I will do something with this later)
> 
> 
> I also ran an audio optical cable from the HR-20 to the 3808.
> 
> 
> Everything is going pretty good as far as connections for now-or atleast everything works. This can really be quite overwhelming, but I will get it I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Here is where I'm having an issue right now. When I want to listen to internet radio or access music on my home network, in order to see what I'm doing, I have to switch to the HDMI that the 3808 is connected to on my tv, which is HDMI3. For watching the satellite, I have to switch it back on HDMI1, which is the HDMI that the satellite is connected to on the tv. Is there something that I'm missing here? Is this just a drawback to setting up like this? I did it this way so that I could choose to have audio from the tv if I wanted to without turning on the 3808. Maybe I just need to go on and run everything through the 3808?



It has to do with your setup. I'm afraid to give specific advice because I'm not familiar with your devices but you need outputs going to the TV and 3808.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14374995
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their Net Radio freeze up on them and cannot navigate away from the GUI?



Nothing I couldn't stop from the remote (centre round button) or front panel. If that doesn't work, power cycle (small power button) the receiver.


----------



## Hammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14380966
> 
> 
> Nothing I couldn't stop from the remote (centre round button) or front panel. If that doesn't work, power cycle (small power button) the receiver.



Thanks. I think the power cycle would have worked since its back to normal after we had a power outage this evening.


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14381028
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think the power cycle would have worked since its back to normal after we had a power outage this evening.



I found that a lot of times I can just turn the Denon off with the remote and then when I go back to Net/USB I can control it. Sometimes just going to TV or something else and waiting a while does it too.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14379941
> 
> 
> I think my Denon goes up to 250Hz. Are you saying just max it out because there won't be much in the upper range on LFE anyway?



More importantly, Audyssey is saying that.


----------



## gatorman

Teppy: That is working properly. Remember, you sent the sat video directly to the tv. When you want to watch sat you will go to that input on the tv. Anything else through the 3808 will go to that particular input on the tv. If you run everything through the 3808, you will have to turn it on every time you want to watch anything. If you leave it the way you have it set up now, it will become second nature very quickly to select what you want to watch. To make it a little easier, you should be able to rename the inputs on your tv so that HDMI 1 becomes sat and 3 becomes DVR or something similar.


----------



## B612

Hello,


First post here. I have been a long time guest and have learned alot from this forum. So I finally became a member. I have searched this thread and haven't found all the answers I am looking for so I'll ask it here.


I finally upgraded from a Denon 2801 to the 3808CI. The house is wired for audio in two other rooms (which is why I wanted to get the 3808 for the two zones, not to mention all the other features).


I have the speakers wired for mono operation and have set the amp operation for zone2/3 (mono). Also, the main room is set up for 5.1 operation. What I would like to do is have all three zones playing from the same source, that way I have the same music in all the rooms.


So far in trouble shooting searching on here and, last resort, reading the manual and have found out that I can't use HDMI for the audio signal (wanting to listen to XM jazz station from the cable box) for the two other zones and it need to be hooked up via digitally or use the analog RCA's.


If I hooked up the cable box via a TosLink cable and set the audio options to digital for the PCM 2-channel, will this operate in 5.1 if I am watching a movie? Do I have to manually switch the input or will it do it automatically?


Right now I am only getting either zone 2 or zone 3 to work (trying from the tuner input), but not both of them together and I have checked to make sure thay are in mono mode.


Any help on this issue would be great!



Thanks,

Scott


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14382597
> 
> 
> Teppy: That is working properly. Remember, you sent the sat video directly to the tv. When you want to watch sat you will go to that input on the tv. Anything else through the 3808 will go to that particular input on the tv. If you run everything through the 3808, you will have to turn it on every time you want to watch anything. If you leave it the way you have it set up now, it will become second nature very quickly to select what you want to watch. To make it a little easier, you should be able to rename the inputs on your tv so that HDMI 1 becomes sat and 3 becomes DVR or something similar.



gatorman,

thanks again. It was so funny after I set everything up, with the help of my assistant(my husband), I took a deep breath and thought to myself, 'now what'? It took me awhile to realize that I had to change my input on my tv to access the GUI on the 3808. Once I did that and played around a little bit with it, I have been trying to figure out another way to have access to the GUI iwthout switching the input on my tv. I guess I had it right to begin with. So, if someone is watching a really good movie in the living room(main zone), and I want to switch from internet radio to music on my home network in zone2, I have to disturb the movie in zone 1 by switching the input on the tv to be able to see what I'm doing in zone2? I wish that the remote control would let me see what the tuner is set on, or let me see which songs I'm selecting from my music on my network. Thats the only gripe now that I have an issue with. I do have a harmony 890 that I need to program. I wonder if it will let me see what I'm doing from zone2 to select my music? If not, do you know if the denon rc remote shows that info? So many options, selections, ways to connect, formats, etc...this thing will keep me thinking for awhile.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14383225
> 
> 
> gatorman,
> 
> thanks again. It was so funny after I set everything up, with the help of my assistant(my husband), I took a deep breath and thought to myself, 'now what'? It took me awhile to realize that I had to change my input on my tv to access the GUI on the 3808. Once I did that and played around a little bit with it, I have been trying to figure out another way to have access to the GUI iwthout switching the input on my tv. I guess I had it right to begin with. So, if someone is watching a really good movie in the living room(main zone), and I want to switch from internet radio to music on my home network in zone2, I have to disturb the movie in zone 1 by switching the input on the tv to be able to see what I'm doing in zone2? I wish that the remote control would let me see what the tuner is set on, or let me see which songs I'm selecting from my music on my network. Thats the only gripe now that I have an issue with. I do have a harmony 890 that I need to program. I wonder if it will let me see what I'm doing from zone2 to select my music? If not, do you know if the denon rc remote shows that info? So many options, selections, ways to connect, formats, etc...this thing will keep me thinking for awhile.



A few things you can do (that I know of). Use a laptop or home computer and log into the 3808. You can control the NET/USB playback function of zone2 without disturbing the main zone. Use the two-way remote that Denon sells. LINK It's not cheap at $299 but it will let you see the volume level and meta data of any network track you are listening to because of the 3808 actually talks to the remote. One more way is to use an i-phone or palm device to access the 3808 built in web-server over a wi-fi network. I am going to test this one out when my wife get's her ipod touch.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14384072
> 
> 
> A few things you can do (that I know of). Use a laptop or home computer and log into the 3808. You can control the NET/USB playback function of zone2 without disturbing the main zone. Use the two-way remote that Denon sells. LINK It's not cheap at $299 but it will let you see the volume level and meta data of any network track you are listening to because of the 3808 actually talks to the remote. One more way is to use an i-phone or palm device to access the 3808 built in web-server over a wi-fi network. I am going to test this one out when my wife get's her ipod touch.



Good tips and suggestions. I will try some. I was actually really wanting that denon remote. i know its expensive. I didn't get to check out the capabilities of the harmony 890 yet to see if it show me whats going on. I have an iphone. tell me what to do with this. this might be my answer and not have to depend on any remotes.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14385220
> 
> 
> Good tips and suggestions. I will try some. I was actually really wanting that denon remote. i know its expensive. I didn't get to check out the capabilities of the harmony 890 yet to see if it show me whats going on. I have an iphone. tell me what to do with this. this might be my answer and not have to depend on any remotes.



ughh, call me being thick, but how do I log into the 3808?


----------



## hcarman

teppy,


On the main remote, each press of AMP will cycle through the zone it's controlling. I don't have multi-zone setup. Give that a try see if that allow to pick source for Zone2.


To manage 3808 from a computer on the same network, just point your browser to 3808 ip address, such as http://192.x.x.x


----------



## teppy




hcarman said:


> teppy,
> 
> 
> On the main remote, each press of AMP will cycle through the zone it's controlling. I don't have multi-zone setup. Give that a try see if that allow to pick source for Zone2.
> 
> 
> yes, I know that pressing AMP will go through each zone, but you can only pull up the GUI from the main zone. i can adjust the volume, tuner, select sources, etc.., but I cannot see what each source is actually being set on. For instance, i can scroll up or down on the tuner to change radio stations, but I can't tell which station I'm tuned to.


----------



## cfraser

Is this me or the 3808? I can't get component video (the only type I have here) to display at the same time as when audio from another source is playing. i.e. I want to listen to the radio (TUNER source) while watching the PS3 video (HDP source). Didn't work with video from the DVD source either. Thanks.


----------



## bombtrack

I may be missing something really simple here, but I have not been able to get my receiver to output in Stereo, Direct, or Pure Direct. I am listening to a CD and if I switch the mode to Neo6 or Pro Logic I get sound from my speakers, but if I simply want to listen in stereo there is no sound to be heard with the exception of a light thumping from my sub. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bombtrack* /forum/post/14389006
> 
> 
> I may be missing something really simple here, but I have not been able to get my receiver to output in Stereo, Direct, or Pure Direct. I am listening to a CD and if I switch the mode to Neo6 or Pro Logic I get sound from my speakers, but if I simply want to listen in stereo there is no sound to be heard with the exception of a light thumping from my sub. Any help is appreciated.



If everything is hooked up correctly I'd suggest turning the 3808 off with the small button to reset it. Hopefully it's as simple as that.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14385220
> 
> 
> Good tips and suggestions. I will try some. I was actually really wanting that denon remote. i know its expensive. I didn't get to check out the capabilities of the harmony 890 yet to see if it show me whats going on. I have an iphone. tell me what to do with this. this might be my answer and not have to depend on any remotes.



The Harmony 890 will not get status info from the 3808 so would be used "blind" with no feedback. You won't be able to see what track is playing or what source you have selected. I'll post my ipod touch setup step-by-step once I'm able to try it out (haven't got the ipod yet). Do you have a wireless network at home with your 3808 connected to that network?


----------



## zone555

Hello,


Is it possible to tune the brightness of an HDMI input? I know the brightness setting doesn't apply to HDMI inputs. This is the situation: HDMI 1 has an Xbox 360, HDMI 2 has a blu-ray player. Games on the Xbox 360 are much too dark, but movies on the blu-ray are just about right in terms of brightness.


Alternatively, would it be advisable to output only the sound (via Toslink) to the 3808 and then run HDMI directly to the TV for video on the Xbox? This way I can tune the brightness individually, as there is currently only one HDMI input being used on my TV (the 3808 is my HDMI switcher).


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14388383
> 
> 
> yes, I know that pressing AMP will go through each zone, but you can only pull up the GUI from the main zone. i can adjust the volume, tuner, select sources, etc.., but I cannot see what each source is actually being set on. For instance, i can scroll up or down on the tuner to change radio stations, but I can't tell which station I'm tuned to.



I believe you are correct.... the GUI only works on the main zone display device. To be able to control the 3808 without disturbing the main zone display, you need to log into your 3808 by typing it's IP address into your web browser. From there you can see every setting, source, volume level etc. and make changes to the other zones without affecting the main zone. Give it a try. You can get your 3808's IP address from the network settings screen.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zone555* /forum/post/14391252
> 
> 
> Games on the Xbox 360 are much too dark.



Don't all the games have brightness control in them?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zone555* /forum/post/14391252
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Is it possible to tune the brightness of an HDMI input? I know the brightness setting doesn't apply to HDMI inputs. This is the situation: HDMI 1 has an Xbox 360, HDMI 2 has a blu-ray player. Games on the Xbox 360 are much too dark, but movies on the blu-ray are just about right in terms of brightness.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, would it be advisable to output only the sound (via Toslink) to the 3808 and then run HDMI directly to the TV for video on the Xbox? This way I can tune the brightness individually, as there is currently only one HDMI input being used on my TV (the 3808 is my HDMI switcher).
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Go to the GUI and scroll to the PARAMETER icon (looks like a graphic EQ). Then choose PICTURE SETTING and adjust to your liking. I would suggest using a DVD with test patterns on it for accurate picture settings. Oh, another thing to check are the settings on the XBOX itself. I believe there is a menu that you can adjust something.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14391301
> 
> 
> I believe you are correct.... the GUI only works on the main zone display device. To be able to control the 3808 without disturbing the main zone display, you need to log into your 3808 by typing it's IP address into your web browser. From there you can see every setting, source, volume level etc. and make changes to the other zones without affecting the main zone. Give it a try. You can get your 3808's IP address from the network settings screen.



Nope, I tried that last night. I knew that when i heard yelling from the living room that I had disturbed what they(husband and son) watching.









Even from my pc, you can only access the GUI from the main zone. Denon needs to do a firmware update maybe to correct this. How good are they about updates? This kind of sucks for me considering that I am a "musicholic' and have to have music everywhere I am. I love to jump around from the radio, to my itunes, etc..which calls for alot of switching of sources. I can see it now, I will be disturbing alot of southpark and family guy eipsodes.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14391556
> 
> 
> Nope, I tried that last night. I knew that when i heard yelling from the living room that I had disturbed what they(husband and son) watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even from my pc, you can only access the GUI from the main zone. Denon needs to do a firmware update maybe to correct this. How good are they about updates? This kind of sucks for me considering that I am a "musicholic' and have to have music everywhere I am. I love to jump around from the radio, to my itunes, etc..which calls for alot of switching of sources. I can see it now, I will be disturbing alot of southpark and family guy eipsodes.



When you log in, do not click on the "MAIN ZONE" link. Choose ZONE2 or ZONE3. You have a second zone setup right? Changes you make to Zone2,3 will not affect the main zone.


----------



## Todd Scott

Teppy, here's a post showing another forum member using an ipod touch to control the 3808. This screen looks similar on a PC with the different links for all the zones. LINK


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14391247
> 
> 
> The Harmony 890 will not get status info from the 3808 so would be used "blind" with no feedback. You won't be able to see what track is playing or what source you have selected. I'll post my ipod touch setup step-by-step once I'm able to try it out (haven't got the ipod yet). Do you have a wireless network at home with your 3808 connected to that network?




I do have my 3808 wired into my home network via my wireless router. I know that I can access the 3808 from my pc or with my iphone, thanks to a few members here reminded me how to do this. The only problem is that you have to make changes from the main zone when using the remote on the tv or when accessing from a computer online. This disturbs any movie or whatever is going on in the main zone to be able to see what changes are being made in zone 2. I need to call denon tech support and ask if I could control zone 2 without going through the main zone by using the new RC remote.


----------



## gatorman

Teppy: Now that you guys are into the 3808 interface with a computer, I'm lost. However, I can see the problem and its solution. It is time to get a new assistant, he's no help and is only creating problems.


----------



## gatorman

Scott: Have you checked to make sure that zone 2 and 3 are both turned on and set to output the same input source or sources that are active?


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14391646
> 
> 
> I do have my 3808 wired into my home network via my wireless router. I know that I can access the 3808 from my pc or with my iphone, thanks to a few members here reminded me how to do this. The only problem is that you have to make changes from the main zone when using the remote on the tv or when accessing from a computer online. This disturbs any movie or whatever is going on in the main zone to be able to see what changes are being made in zone 2. I need to call denon tech support and ask if I could control zone 2 without going through the main zone by using the new RC remote.



Ok, with the main zone playing something, log into the 3808 using your PC and don't click any of the zones. What happens to the the audio/video in the main zone?


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Todd Scott* /forum/post/14391594
> 
> 
> When you log in, do not click on the "MAIN ZONE" link. Choose ZONE2 or ZONE3. You have a second zone setup right? Changes you make to Zone2,3 will not affect the main zone.



Todd, you are so right! OMG! I logged in last night, but must have been too hasty in doing it. I love it when something finally works. Why couldn't they do this using the remote? Anyway, thanks and thanks again!


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14391668
> 
> 
> Teppy: Now that you guys are into the 3808 interface with a computer, I'm lost. However, I can see the problem and its solution. It is time to get a new assistant, he's no help and is only creating problems.



gatorman, I did fire my assistant. I figured out why he really didn't want to help. He hates all of the disturbances during his favorite shows. No, seriously he has his own toys in his playhouse. He has big speakers and amps for his guitar stuff. this is my project. Girls like this stuff too.


----------



## teppy

I just have to say thanks again to all of you who have helped me. You guys are great. I will not need the expensive RC remote from Denon. I am so happy that I bought this reciever even if it is a 'big bite' for me. I am getting more familiar and comfortable wth it everyday. And, it is the only one that really suited my needs as far as being able to acces my music through my home network and multi zones. Now, having another use for my ipone, which I've had a year now, just makes me love it even more. These iphones probably are one the greatest inventions of all times. What can they not do? I'm sure I will be back with more issues later, before 'yall even have time to miss me bugging you.


----------



## Todd Scott

Excellent! Glad to help out. Now where's my wife's ipod touch....


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14391827
> 
> 
> gatorman, I did fire my assistant. I figured out why he really didn't want to help. He hates all of the disturbances during his favorite shows. No, seriously he has his own toys in his playhouse. He has big speakers and amps for his guitar stuff. this is my project. Girls like this stuff too.



Sounds like your assistant and mine have exactly the same bad attitude, " I don't care what you are doing, just make it perfect and don't bother me. And, I want to watch something NOW!" Heaven forbid the satellite should go out.


Seriously, from what I've seen , in this thread everyone seems to be willing to help and contribute what s/he can with a lack of sarcastic sniping and complaining that seems to go on in some of the other forums.


Glad I can help when possible.


----------



## B612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14391696
> 
> 
> Scott: Have you checked to make sure that zone 2 and 3 are both turned on and set to output the same input source or sources that are active?



Yes, but I will double check anyway. Also, I double checked the amp assign mode to make sure it was set to Zone 2/3 (Mono).


Going to try inputting the audio from the SAT/Cable box and DVD player innto the analog inputs on the reciever to see if that works. I'm not sure about/how the digital inputs and PCM(2 channel mode) will effect movie watching w.5.1 surround sound.



Thanks,

Scott


----------



## jhu01

I just setup my AVR-3808CI. I noticed that the PS3 scaler provides a better picture quality on DVD playback than the 3808's built-in scaler. I also tried using my Sharp LC-65SE94U's built-in scaler and the picture quality is also better if the up-conversion is done through the TV. PS3 is a little better than the Sharp. The 3808 is noticeablly worse. Has anyone had the same experience or am I doing something incorrect?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhu01* /forum/post/14394041
> 
> 
> I just setup my AVR-3808CI. I noticed that the PS3 scaler provides a better picture quality on DVD playback than the 3808's built-in scaler. I also tried using my Sharp LC-65SE94U's built-in scaler and the picture quality is also better if the up-conversion is done through the TV. PS3 is a little better than the Sharp. The 3808 is noticeablly worse. Has anyone had the same experience or am I doing something incorrect?



You are on the right track. It all depends on the quality/differences among the devices. Some chips are better than others and you should the best combination for each source.


----------



## cfraser

Need help with Internet Radio. Can see all the radio stations, just can't get them to play... Everything else on the net works now (FW update, WMP streaming, 3808 menus). IR used to work, but changed internet connection method to DSL a few days ago. The 3808 is wired through a router for the web access. Is there something else I need to know? It could be pretty basic... Thanks.


Edit: Important note, and it really should be stickied somewhere (too bad you can't do that WITHIN a [long] thread). UPnP must be disabled in your router for firmware updates and IR to work properly. Now, I disabled it originally, but likely enabled it again for my PS3. Lots of people with 3808s have a PS3...I can live with it disabled, not that I have a choice now...


----------



## THESNAP

I thought I saw a post on how to keep the display on the 705 constant........that is I'd like to keep the audio codec display on all the time. Does anyone know how to do this??........THX


----------



## stevensm925

All,


I recently purchased a 3808ci (which I love), but for some reason, I cannot get my Polk Audio PSW-111 subwoofer to work. All other speakers work fine. I have executed the automatic speaker set up and tried the manual, however no joy. During the auto set up, the 3808 just doesn't recognize it. During manual, I tell the receiver that the speaker is there and even turn up the gain, but nothing happens.


I know the speaker works as it played fine on the HK AVR-247 that I replaced with the 3808ci. Just to be sure, I also replaced the old RCA cable I was using to connect it to the receiver with a new off-brand of "monster" cable. Still no joy.


Between both the 3808 and PSW-111 manuals, I believe that I have all the settings on the SW as correct as possible.


Do I need to return/exchange my 3808? (this would mean a 2.5 hour drive to KC) Or, am I doing something wrong?


Any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevensm925* /forum/post/14395664
> 
> 
> All,
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a 3808ci (which I love), but for some reason, I cannot get my Polk Audio PSW-111 subwoofer to work. All other speakers work fine. I have executed the automatic speaker set up and tried the manual, however no joy. During the auto set up, the 3808 just doesn't recognize it. During manual, I tell the receiver that the speaker is there and even turn up the gain, but nothing happens.
> 
> 
> I know the speaker works as it played fine on the HK AVR-247 that I replaced with the 3808ci. Just to be sure, I also replaced the old RCA cable I was using to connect it to the receiver with a new off-brand of "monster" cable. Still no joy.
> 
> 
> Between both the 3808 and PSW-111 manuals, I believe that I have all the settings on the SW as correct as possible.
> 
> 
> Do I need to return/exchange my 3808? (this would mean a 2.5 hour drive to KC) Or, am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Any advice or assistance would be greatly appreciated!



Which output do you have the subwoofer connected to?


----------



## fhlh

Installed my new 3808ci over the weekend and have been auditioning the AVR in pure direct mode with my "new to me" PSB Stratus Golds for the past 3 hours.... my old cd and record collection never sounded so good...









oh, I've viewed some DVD's as well and it's an amazing AVR!!!


Working on NET/USB/Net Radio

I'm having good results with the Linksys PLK200 Home Plug Network.... tried the wireless gaming adaptor, no dice in my thick walled old house...


more grins to come, I hope.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14396076
> 
> 
> Which output do you have the subwoofer connected to?



I was thinking (and did) the same thing. There are two outputs labeled SW.


----------



## Jerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14396662
> 
> 
> I was thinking (and did) the same thing. There are two outputs labeled SW.




Just got mine today but didn't notice two SW outputs... went by page 9 of the manual (SW is clearly shown). I'm really diggin' the amp; quite an upgrade from the avr2700... if I only can get my two RF-82's... that would make my world complete... Friday seems to be a ways off.


----------



## JKR1963

outputs and inputs are not the same thing..........the 3808 has 1 pre out to a powered subwoofer.


----------



## Hammie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14396662
> 
> 
> I was thinking (and did) the same thing. There are two outputs labeled SW.



The two SW plugs are for the EXT IN (not what you want to use) and PRE OUT (the one you want to use).


----------



## bombtrack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14389924
> 
> 
> If everything is hooked up correctly I'd suggest turning the 3808 off with the small button to reset it. Hopefully it's as simple as that.



I tried turning in all the way off (small button) and back on but I'm still having the same issues. I can listen to everything--using every speaker--except stereo, direct and pure direct. I guess if no one else has any ideas or experience with this I'll have to call Denon ...


----------



## fhlh

check your settings... I have my sub set to turn OFF in Stereo, Direct and Pure...


----------



## stevensm925




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14396076
> 
> 
> Which output do you have the subwoofer connected to?



Oh, sorry... Should have mentioned that. Its hooked up to the Pre Out subwoofer jack. Have tried it in Ext.In as well. Again, no joy.


----------



## Hakka

Does anyone know if backing up the settings with the web browser includes the audyssey eq curves? Maybe a way to revert to a previous setup if it does.


----------



## blairy

What are your cross over settings? Have you tried different source materials and which ones?


----------



## Spiky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhu01* /forum/post/14394041
> 
> 
> I just setup my AVR-3808CI. I noticed that the PS3 scaler provides a better picture quality on DVD playback than the 3808's built-in scaler. I also tried using my Sharp LC-65SE94U's built-in scaler and the picture quality is also better if the up-conversion is done through the TV. PS3 is a little better than the Sharp. The 3808 is noticeablly worse. Has anyone had the same experience or am I doing something incorrect?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/14394700
> 
> 
> You are on the right track. It all depends on the quality/differences among the devices. Some chips are better than others and you should the best combination for each source.



Doesn't the 3808 have the Realta chip? That ought to be superior to everything else mentioned, no?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/14397924
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if backing up the settings with the web browser includes the audyssey eq curves? Maybe a way to revert to a previous setup if it does.



Yes, it does.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiky* /forum/post/14398086
> 
> 
> Doesn't the 3808 have the Realta chip? That ought to be superior to everything else mentioned, no?



No, it has faroudja dcdi.


----------



## Spiky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/14398194
> 
> 
> No, it has faroudja dcdi.



Yeah, I see that, now. Don't know why I thought it was HQV. Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bombtrack* /forum/post/14397060
> 
> 
> I tried turning in all the way off (small button) and back on but I'm still having the same issues. I can listen to everything--using every speaker--except stereo, direct and pure direct. I guess if no one else has any ideas or experience with this I'll have to call Denon ...



There is still the option of the hard reset.


Have you played with the source's output settings?


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I'm aussming I can't just use the wireless router alone, unless I use the cat5 cable from pc to the Denon?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Gary J

An adapter like the Linksys WGA600N will make any wired device wireless.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/14400551
> 
> 
> An adapter like the Linksys WGA600N will make any wired device wireless.



I have this very device, and it's rock solid. However, I needed to connect an ethernet hub between the Denon and the adaptor. I'd get a link light w/o the hub but the Denon couldn't access the network. I needed a hub for my other devices, so it wasn't a big deal.


But if you do get the adaptor, don't use a hub, and have connectivity issues try throwing a hub in the middle.


I would have liked to get a multi-port bridge so I didn't need a hub, but I didn't see any 802.11n bridges that I could put that DWRT (?) build on at the time.


----------



## Gary J

Did you give the adapter a static IP without the hub?


----------



## billybob0405




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/14400473
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I'm aussming I can't just use the wireless router alone, unless I use the cat5 cable from pc to the Denon?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



You can also get a linksys router wrt54G (cheaper) and load it with 3rd party firmware dd-wrt. Then configure it as a wireless bridge. This method gives you 4 ports to hook up more equipment.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevensm925* /forum/post/14397885
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry... Should have mentioned that. Its hooked up to the Pre Out subwoofer jack. Have tried it in Ext.In as well. Again, no joy.



What happens when you activate the receiver's test tones?


Double check to make sure that the sw cable from the preout on the 3808 is connected to the correct input on the sw, just in case it got switched when you changed cables. Assuming that is correct as are all the settings on the sw and the 3808 is properly set to out put the sw signal, it seems to me that there is either a problem with the cable or the receiver. Have you tried the old cable that worked fine? If that isn't it, you might try the hard reset/reinitialize. If you do that, you will lose all of your personal settings. If nothing works, I'd call tech support before a long drive.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *billybob0405* /forum/post/14401323
> 
> 
> You can also get a linksys router wrt54G (cheaper) and load it with 3rd party firmware dd-wrt. Then configure it as a wireless bridge. This method gives you 4 ports to hook up more equipment.



Yes, but depends if you want "N" and if your primary WAP is "N". In my case I want to be 100% "N" so I went the adaptor + hub route. If there was a comparable "N" router that I could load DD-WRT on then I would have gone that route.


----------



## eulaersi

The cable provided with the micro is too short for my setup. Can I extend it with a regular male-female phone plug? I would like to extend it with about 8 meters. That would be 2 extension cables of 5 meters (the local shop only has maximum 5 meters extension).


Will this work?


Tx


Ivan


----------



## Hakka

That should work fine.


----------



## BanieBarnardo

Hi Guys!

I have a Denon 1940 connected via HDMI to the 3808. I have noticed that CD playback via analog sounds a bit less involving than using HDMI. I am about to spend some bucks on either SACD or DVD-A titles, unfortunetly, the 1940 does not output SACD over any digital connection (not HDMI, coaxel or optical) and I will be forced to use the analogs if I go SACD.


I see that the 3808 can decode DSD for SACD's if a digital connection is used. Has anyone played around with SACD playback on the 3808 or ... does anyone here have any experience with high def playback on the 1940 combined with the 3808?


regards


----------



## gurkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eulaersi* /forum/post/14402095
> 
> 
> The cable provided with the micro is too short for my setup. Can I extend it with a regular male-female phone plug? I would like to extend it with about 8 meters. That would be 2 extension cables of 5 meters (the local shop only has maximum 5 meters extension).
> 
> 
> Will this work?
> 
> 
> Tx
> 
> 
> Ivan



Might be problematic because the higher frequencies will be attenuated because of increased capacitive load etc.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14405809
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> I have a Denon 1940 connected via HDMI to the 3808. I have noticed that CD playback via analog sounds a bit less involving than using HDMI. I am about to spend some bucks on either SACD or DVD-A titles, unfortunetly, the 1940 does not output SACD over any digital connection (not HDMI, coaxel or optical) and I will be forced to use the analogs if I go SACD.
> 
> 
> I see that the 3808 can decode DSD for SACD's if a digital connection is used. Has anyone played around with SACD playback on the 3808 or ... does anyone here have any experience with high def playback on the 1940 combined with the 3808?
> 
> 
> regards



To get dsd into the avr 3808, you'll need a suitable universal player. Pioneer do one (can't remember model number) and the Oppo 980 is another. I'm using the oppo and it's fantastic. SACD via HDMI as DSD to AVR 3808 is excellent.


good luck

blairy


----------



## AdamWL

Well, it's up and running, replacing an Onkyo NR905. I think overall, it's a better fit for me. I can not say enough about how great Denon's Ethernet implementation is. The VTuner functionality itself is worth the price of admission. The browser setup and control is also a plus. It does seem like they could have streamlined the GUI somewhat, there's a lot of digging in different areas to get where you want to go. No complaints about the firmware update functionality, probably the best of any manufacturer.


Some of the don't likes... Yes, the manual sucks and the remote is awkward. I can get past that (can you say Harmony?). The 1080i deinterlacer really is quite useless. I think the cheapest HDTV out there would do a better job. So much for using Denons deinterlacer. It's a pain that you can't have two different inputs use the same video source inputs. I wish you could select a different audio input while still watching your previously chosen video source. If there's a way, I sure couldn't figure it out. Some options look like you should be able to select a "video source", but I'll be damned if I could get it to make a difference.


If anyone has any work-arounds or solutions to any of the above issues, please chime in. I'd love to work through this small handful of quirks. Other than that, I'm a pretty happy 3808 owner.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurkey* /forum/post/14405831
> 
> 
> Might be problematic because the higher frequencies will be attenuated because of increased capacitive load etc.



Wow, you're everywhere! You're like an omnipresent poster!


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14405876
> 
> 
> To get dsd into the avr 3808, you'll need a suitable universal player. Pioneer...and the Oppo 980 is another. I'm using the Oppo and it's fantastic. SACD via HDMI as DSD to AVR 3808 is excellent.blairy



I thought the Oppo' converts DSD to PCM?


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14406176
> 
> 
> Well, it's up and running, replacing an Onkyo NR905. I think overall, it's a better fit for me. I can not say enough about how great Denon's Ethernet implementation is. The VTuner functionality itself is worth the price of admission. The browser setup and control is also a plus. It does seem like they could have streamlined the GUI somewhat, there's a lot of digging in different areas to get where you want to go. No complaints about the firmware update functionality, probably the best of any manufacturer.
> 
> 
> Some of the don't likes... Yes, the manual sucks and the remote is awkward. I can get past that (can you say Harmony?). The 1080i deinterlacer really is quite useless. I think the cheapest HDTV out there would do a better job. So much for using Denons deinterlacer. It's a pain that you can't have two different inputs use the same video source inputs. I wish you could select a different audio input while still watching your previously chosen video source. If there's a way, I sure couldn't figure it out. Some options look like you should be able to select a "video source", but I'll be damned if I could get it to make a difference.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any work-arounds or solutions to any of the above issues, please chime in. I'd love to work through this small handful of quirks. Other than that, I'm a pretty happy 3808 owner.



Video select does not work with HDMI sources....analog in only....


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14406176
> 
> 
> Well, it's up and running, replacing an Onkyo NR905. I think overall, it's a better fit for me. ... I'm a pretty happy 3808 owner.



Yes, I'm a former 905 owner and really couldn't be happier with my 3808. I use the Harmony One and love it. Never will buy Onkyo again!


----------



## rahull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gurkey* /forum/post/14405831
> 
> 
> Might be problematic because the higher frequencies will be attenuated because of increased capacitive load etc.



Not too likely at audio frequencies. Should work fine.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14407105
> 
> 
> I thought the Oppo' converts DSD to PCM?



no the 980 can bitstream the SACD over HDMI, it can also convert to PCM over HDMI if your receiver cannot decode DSD, which the 3808 can


also they are very inexpensive msrp


----------



## Nickff

I am in the process of re-ripping my cds to apple lossless for my iPod. I would like to be able to stream these to the 3808 also. Does the 3808 support this file type? The manual lists .m4a as an acceptable file format, but I can't get it to recognize them. My guess is that apple lossless is not supported. Just looking for verification.


----------



## catman2

good question ! i know that the Denon supports full bit rate.wav files, so i wonder if doing that instead might be an option if apple lossless doesn't behave. i would have to check with new ipod to make sure they are compatible too.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/14407126
> 
> 
> Video select does not work with HDMI sources....analog in only....



Another quirk of this is you must disable the GUI display for the audio source, least for the ones I tried (tuner and net/USB). I asked about this a few pages back, no response, figured it out by trial and error (a lot of that with the 3808 LOL). It may not be true for all alternate analog video source selections though; unfortunately, it was for the only sources I wanted to use (i.e. listen to internet radio or the tuner while watching the PS3).


----------



## zoro

wats diff between 3808 and avr 988


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14412954
> 
> 
> wats diff between 3808 and avr 988



Quite a bit, look here:

http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/...mageField.y=20


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14413732
> 
> 
> Quite a bit, look here:
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/...mageField.y=20



Why does that page say that neither products supports Dolby TrueHD and Dolby Digital+?


----------



## Mike-in-TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14405876
> 
> 
> To get dsd into the avr 3808, you'll need a suitable universal player. Pioneer do one (can't remember model number) and the Oppo 980 is another. I'm using the oppo and it's fantastic. SACD via HDMI as DSD to AVR 3808 is excellent.
> 
> 
> good luck
> 
> blairy



blairy... I just ordered the same combo (3808 + 980). In my current set up with SACD/DVD-A using analog inputs, I've connected the surrounds to my "rear surronds" rather than my "side surrounds" (I prefer the sound given my speaker placements). I assume that with the HDMI connection from the 980, the surrounds will be routed to the side surrounds and I won't be able to change that. Can you confirm. Also, it appears that I will be able to turn on Dolby Prologic IIx to engage the rear surrounds. Have you tried this, do you like the effect... Mike


----------



## B612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14408819
> 
> 
> I am in the process of re-ripping my cds to apple lossless for my iPod. I would like to be able to stream these to the 3808 also. Does the 3808 support this file type? The manual lists .m4a as an acceptable file format, but I can't get it to recognize them. My guess is that apple lossless is not supported. Just looking for verification.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14410665
> 
> 
> good question ! i know that the Denon supports full bit rate.wav files, so i wonder if doing that instead might be an option if apple lossless doesn't behave. i would have to check with new ipod to make sure they are compatible too.





The Denon will only play lossless in .flac extension. For the .mp3, .aac, .m4a, .mp4 it will only play up to 320kbps.


I know, I did the same thing. Found out about the 3808 could play music from my music files on the computer. I began ripping in .wma lossles only to find out it won't play at that bit rate...











Regards,

Scott


----------



## B612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B612* /forum/post/14393869
> 
> 
> Yes, but I will double check anyway. Also, I double checked the amp assign mode to make sure it was set to Zone 2/3 (Mono).
> 
> 
> Going to try inputting the audio from the SAT/Cable box and DVD player innto the analog inputs on the reciever to see if that works. I'm not sure about/how the digital inputs and PCM(2 channel mode) will effect movie watching w.5.1 surround sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott




Ok, I got all three zones to work with the tuner input. I will be switching arund some stuff in a few days so I am holding off until then before I switch the audio over to the digital inputs and try PCM for the other two zones.



Scott


----------



## ab2ab

Forgive me if this has been asked, but where can I get my hands on a silver 3808?


Thanks!


----------



## eulaersi

I just got a new AVR-3808, and because this is my first AV receiver, I don't understand much.


I have a "digicorder", which is a TV tuner and hard disc recorder. It has only a SCART out. The SCART out supports RGB, S-VIDEO and composite.


I have bought a component cable and an Oehlbach EUROAV adapter ( http://www.oehlbach.de/CMS/product-d...kelnummer=4515 ).


But I'm not able to view the TV on through my AVR-3808 on a projector (AVR and projector are connected through HDMI).


I've modified the settings "Source Select | TV/CBL | Assign" and selected "Composite 3".But no display. Music is working cause I've selected the correct "OPTICAL IN" channel.


Do I have to change any other settings, or do I have the wrong type of cables?


Tx


Ivan


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab2ab* /forum/post/14415072
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been asked, but where can I get my hands on a silver 3808?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's Europe only if I remember right


----------



## BanieBarnardo

How many of you guys have your 3808 connected to your PC's? The reason I'm asking is because I need a volunteer










I'm developing a windows based GUI for the 3808 and one of it's main features is that it can (should) detect the Denon 3808 on any network with no setup required.


Pm me if anyone is interested in helping.


----------



## QZ1

In order to update the firmware with an AVR to PC direct connection, I was told, I may need to statically fix the IP addresses of the 3808 and LAN card; how do I do fix the IPs?


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14416752
> 
> 
> In order to update the firmware with an AVR to PC direct connection, I was told, I may need to statically fix the IP addresses of the 3808 and LAN card; how do I do fix the IPs?



Hmmm... This sounds like interesting advice. Before I fly into the details, am I correct in my assumption that your PC is connected to the net via a modem and you're connecing the 3808 directly to your PC?



regards

Danie Barnardo


----------



## teppy

Actually, connecting to my home network was the easiest part of setup for me. that was the one thing that i didn't need to think about before getting my reciever. i just ran a cat 6 cable from my router to the denon ethernet port and voila, i was there accessing all of my music on my computers.


----------



## BanieBarnardo

My setup was a little more complex since I dont have a router. I use my PC to connect to the net and have to access the internet via internet connection sharing. Loads of fun getting it working.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14416965
> 
> 
> My setup was a little more complex since I dont have a router. I use my PC to connect to the net and have to access the internet via internet connection sharing. Loads of fun getting it working.



oooo, i've been there before, no its not a good time. can't you just get a router? it makes it soooo simple.


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14416997
> 
> 
> oooo, i've been there before, no its not a good time. can't you just get a router? it makes it soooo simple.



Would if I could










I'm accessing the internet via an HSDPA modem from my laptop. My home network (denon and other equipment) is connect via a wireless network hub to my laptop.


From QZ1's question, it is likely that he might have a similar setup. The only reason I can think of why he was told to define a static IP for his PC is if he needs to define a gateway through his PC... But, we'll wait for his reply and see.


----------



## AdamWL

I've been enjoying the network streaming feature of both PC based and Internet channel audio, however after a typical 20 some-odd minutes of listening it just stops. The buffer indicator says "30%" and a few moments later it says "Connection Down". I can still see router activity going to the 3808 (the port light is rapidly flickering). The only way I can restore streaming is by turning the 3808 OFF and back ON again. Then going back into the channel/stream source I was listening to. I can also unplug the Ethernet cable and plug it back in again. Both fixes are a pain. To make things more interesting, the connection doesn't always go down and has stayed up for at least an hour of listening. Whatever it is, its appears intermittent.


The 3808 is connected to a 100-baseT router that's in turn connected to an Ethernet to 802.11b bridge, which is in turn connected to an 802.11g wireless access point connected to a 15Mb/sec cable modem. Has anyone else been having sporadic disruptions with streamed audio content? Any known fixes? Do I need to give my 3808 Viagra to get at least 4-hours of uninterrupted streaming?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14417400
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying the network streaming feature of both PC based and Internet channel audio, however after a typical 20 some-odd minutes of listening it just stops. The buffer indicator says "30%" and a few moments later it says "Connection Down". I can still see router activity going to the 3808 (the port light is rapidly flickering). The only way I can restore streaming is by turning the 3808 OFF and back ON again. Then going back into the channel/stream source I was listening to. I can also unplug the Ethernet cable and plug it back in again. Both fixes are a pain. To make things more interesting, the connection doesn't always go down and has stayed up for at least an hour of listening. Whatever it is, its appears intermittent.
> 
> 
> The 3808 is connected to a 100-baseT router that's in turn connected to an Ethernet to 802.11b bridge, which is in turn connected to an 802.11g wireless access point connected to a 15Mb/sec cable modem. Has anyone else been having sporadic disruptions with streamed audio content? Any known fixes? Do I need to give my 3808 Viagra to get at least 4-hours of uninterrupted streaming?



If possible try a hard wired connection from the receiver to a switch the cable modem is plugged into and see if the same problem exists. Wireless connectivity is not always reliable for streaming.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14417482
> 
> 
> If possible try a hard wired connection from the receiver to a switch the cable modem is plugged into and see if the same problem exists. Wireless connectivity is not always reliable for streaming.



I thought about that. I just seems odd that the network activity light for the router port that the 3808 is connected to remains flickering after the "Connection Down" message is displayed on the 3808. It also seems odd that unplugging the Ethernet patch cord from the router going to the 3808 and re-plugging reestablishes the connection. As I write this my connection has been up for 44-minutes. So, it's definitely intermittent. Have you ever had intermittent connection drops with your set-up?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14417597
> 
> 
> I thought about that. I just seems odd that the network activity light for the router port that the 3808 is connected to remains flickering after the "Connection Down" message is displayed on the 3808. It also seems odd that unplugging the Ethernet patch cord from the router going to the 3808 and re-plugging reestablishes the connection. As I write this my connection has been up for 44-minutes. So, it's definitely intermittent. Have you ever had intermittent connection drops with your set-up?



Yes, I've had 'connection down' with the hard wired connection but not very often. I suspect from a transient network problem or the station server went down. With older firmware I sometimes had to reboot the receiver to stream again after getting a 'connection down'


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14417597
> 
> 
> I thought about that. I just seems odd that the network activity light for the router port that the 3808 is connected to remains flickering after the "Connection Down" message is displayed on the 3808. It also seems odd that unplugging the Ethernet patch cord from the router going to the 3808 and re-plugging reestablishes the connection. As I write this my connection has been up for 44-minutes. So, it's definitely intermittent. Have you ever had intermittent connection drops with your set-up?



I have read somewhere that the 3808 does not stop streaming even after you stop the playback and switch to a different source. Do you listen to many different streams?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14417037
> 
> 
> Would if I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm accessing the internet via an HSDPA modem from my laptop. My home network (denon and other equipment) is connect via a wireless network hub to my laptop.
> 
> 
> From QZ1's question, it is likely that he might have a similar setup. The only reason I can think of why he was told to define a static IP for his PC is if he needs to define a gateway through his PC... But, we'll wait for his reply and see.



That was me who said that to QZ1 in another thread. I did use the term "may" because I normally go through a router, and as others have said this is nice. But his circumstances, for asking that particular question, were: he wanted to backup his config to his PC before doing a firmware update JIC. I told him a direct PC/3808 connection works, and I had done a quick test of it by giving a static IP address to my LAN card; that way I didn't have to screw around with my normal router settings and could test by just running the cable. My 3808 has a statically fixed DHCP address (in router) anyway "so I always know where it is" LOL. And why not, this is a small home network.


He may *not* have to do what I said about static addresses because his PC is likely a DHCP server already (my PC isn't). In that case he could choose DHCP "on" for the 3808 and just cable the 3808 and PC. This is harmless to do and fool with, so I recommend he "just do it".


ICS is just a horrible thing to have to use. But yes, it does work, and if you have a minimum of equipment and requirements it is "free" except for the pain sometimes of getting it working smoothly. QZ1 doesn't need it for this particular app.


IIRC QZ1's additional circumstance was he was having an issue with a few things, and wanted to see if newer firmware helped. He is evaluating the 3808 and has a limited time to decide, not enough time IIRC to acquire new net gear. And because of that, he does not want to screw up the 3808, wants to minimise the possibility during the eval.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14417673
> 
> 
> I have read somewhere that the 3808 does not stop streaming even after you stop the playback and switch to a different source. Do you listen to many different streams?



That is true. The easy way to stop streaming is to press the "Select" (round middle button on the "cursor pad") for a short while. Can you believe that someone was so lacking in foresight as to not design in a proper way to stop streaming...? Like a net/usb GUI menu option. Oh well, if they haven't added that by now in the updates they likely won't, it seems such a glaring ommission to me. Or maybe the workaround is the "proper" way, though undocumented, and not very slick...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14417743
> 
> 
> That is true. The easy way to stop streaming is to press the "Select" (round middle button on the "cursor pad") for a short while. Can you believe that someone was so lacking in foresight as to not design in a proper way to stop streaming...? Like a net/usb GUI menu option. Oh well, if they haven't added that by now in the updates they likely won't, it seems such a glaring ommission to me. Or maybe the workaround is the "proper" way, though undocumented, and not very slick...



It depends what your streaming. If streaming Internet radio the way to stop is holding down the remotes round middle button. If streaming from a local music server switching inputs also stops the stream.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14417673
> 
> 
> I have read somewhere that the 3808 does not stop streaming even after you stop the playback and switch to a different source. Do you listen to many different streams?



Well that explains the constant network activity light going after you're no longer listening to a stream. Odd that even after it says "Network Down" that it still has network activity going in/out of it.


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14417743
> 
> 
> ...Can you believe that someone was so lacking in foresight as to not design in a proper way to stop streaming...? ...



Geez, I've been a Denon fan for awhile and this is not what you'd expect from a Denon product... so I can only conclude that they got the tea-girl to write the nework code









*QZ1:*

Network setup is always "fun"... if you're a masochist. You could try the following.


*PC Network Setup*

1 On the PC connected to the network, open Start, Control Panel, Network Connections and Right Click on Local Area Network. Select "Properties"


2 Select Internet Protocol TCP/IP4 and click Properties.


3 From the Properties Dialog, Select "Use the following IP" and enter an IP address, e.g. 192.168.0.1. The Subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0

*Denon Network Setup*

1 From the main menu, go to Manual Setup/Network Setup


2 Turn off DHCP


3 Enter an IP Address. This IP Address needs to be unique on your network. The first three segments should be the same as the address you entered for your PC with only the last segment being different. E.g. if your PC's IP Address was 192.168.0.1, you would enter 192.168.0.2.


4 Enter your PCs IP Address as the gateway


----------



## AdamWL

I wonder if Denon will be offering an updated (and hopefully redesigned) remote control, which goes along with the Dynamic EQ and Volume functions. It appears that they updated the remote on the 1909 to include a dedicated Dynamic Volume button. http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/...ater+Receiver# 


It would be damn cool it they included a new remote with the paid "Feature Update"! But, I'd more likely wake up in the morning and see gas at $1.45/g than they give us a new remote with the Feature Update purchase. Hell, I'd consider buying one (unless the Harmony remotes get the updated codes)!


And yes, after a 1 hour 20 minutes, my Internet radio "Connection Down" message made its infamous return... and the network activity lights to the 3803 are flashing away.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14417719
> 
> 
> That was me who said that to QZ1 in another thread. I did use the term "may" because I normally go through a router, and as others have said this is nice. But his circumstances, for asking that particular question, were: he wanted to backup his config to his PC before doing a firmware update JIC.



Right, in my question in this thread, I said 'update firmware' when I was thinking 'save config.' However, does fixing an IP apply to updating the firmware, as well?



> Quote:
> I told him a direct PC/3808 connection works, and I had done a quick test of it by giving a static IP address to my LAN card; that way I didn't have to screw around with my normal router settings and could test by just running the cable. My 3808 has a statically fixed DHCP address (in router) anyway "so I always know where it is" LOL. And why not, this is a small home network.
> 
> 
> He may *not* have to do what I said about static addresses because his PC is likely a DHCP server already (my PC isn't). In that case he could choose DHCP "on" for the 3808 and just cable the 3808 and PC. This is harmless to do and fool with, so I recommend he "just do it".
> 
> 
> ICS is just a horrible thing to have to use. But yes, it does work, and if you have a minimum of equipment and requirements it is "free" except for the pain sometimes of getting it working smoothly. QZ1 doesn't need it for this particular app.



I just looked at my Motorola SB5100 modem's diagnostic 'config.' page, and it says this:

_DHCP Server Enabled

The SURFboard cable modem can be used as a gateway to the Internet by a maximum of 32 users on a Local Area Network (LAN). When the Cable Modem is disconnected from the Internet, users on the LAN can be dynamically assigned IP Addresses by the Cable Modem DHCP Server. These addresses are assigned from an address pool which begins with ---- and ends with -----. Statically assigned IP addresses for other devices on the LAN should be chosen from outside of this range._


How does this relate to the firmware update (AVR to modem) and config. save (AVR to PC), respectively?



> Quote:
> IIRC QZ1's additional circumstance was he was having an issue with a few things, and wanted to see if newer firmware helped. He is evaluating the 3808 and has a limited time to decide, not enough time IIRC to acquire new net gear. And because of that, he does not want to screw up the 3808, wants to minimise the possibility during the eval.



Well, not exactly, no issues yet, but I haven't tested nearly every function. I am simply testing for defects, and the vendor has 30 day defective exchange policy, and I am running out of time.


If I am going to buy a router, I have to order it this weekend, so I get it, and test the AVR in time. I prefer to make it easier, and not rush my decision, and moreover, to have yet another component to configure.


I don't want the 3808 disabled whether it be now or in the future. Of course, if it were now, I could get it replaced, although it would be a big hassle, anyway.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14417994
> 
> 
> I wonder if Denon will be offering an updated (and hopefully redesigned) remote control, which goes along with the Dynamic EQ and Volume functions. It appears that they updated the remote on the 1909 to include a dedicated Dynamic Volume button. http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/...ater+Receiver#
> 
> 
> It would be damn cool it they included a new remote with the paid "Feature Update"! But, I'd more likely wake up in the morning and see gas at $1.45/g than they give us a new remote with the Feature Update purchase. Hell, I'd consider buying one (unless the Harmony remotes get the updated codes)!



Personally I'd be happy being able to add a dedicated Dynamic Volume button to my Harmony remote.


----------



## cfraser

QZ1: Sorry I didn't get it all right, but close...that's my memory for ya!


What BanieBarnardo said just above is exactly what I would do (and did!) for a quickie test or config backup. The reason you fix the 3808 IP address is so you can easily type it in your browser to get the 3808 web menu. But any other way is fine too, as long as you can get that web menu up. You can probably find out what address your modem has assigned to the 3808 by clicking on "My Network Places" and then clicking on the properties of the "network audio" device. Or maybe typing "ipconfig" in a "command prompt" window. i.e. you either have to fix the 3808 address (several ways to do it), or find out what it is if you don't. Once you have that, you're off...


As for the firmware update, you should be able to just connect your 3808 up to the modem without doing anything else...I think we confirmed that, no??


The thing is, you won't hurt anything by fooling around with this. Just note how network settings were before you change them. It is pretty easy to do for just config backup and firmware update.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14418007
> 
> 
> Personally I'd be happy being able to add a dedicated Dynamic Volume button to my Harmony remote.



That would work for me. Now if only I can just sell Denon back their remote control.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14417834
> 
> 
> It depends what your streaming. If streaming Internet radio the way to stop is holding down the remotes round middle button. If streaming from a local music server switching inputs also stops the stream.



Yes, I should have been more specific, I meant "internet streaming".


I stream both ways, via WMP too, and that is just fine. But OTOH, I don't have to pay for that, so I don't really care if it stops LOL. It's the other way I care about, the way Denon seems to have overlooked. But it's no problem. Funny thing is I found out how to stop the internet radio streaming by trial and error, pushing all the remote buttons and shouting LOL. Sometimes that method works...


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14418178
> 
> 
> QZ1:
> 
> ... But any other way is fine too, as long as you can get that web menu up. ...



There is another way to quickly get your Denon's IP address if you have DHCP enabled. Remember that DHCP will alter the address everytime it is reconnected. My control software, Deamon 3808 should find your Denon on your network regardless of what IP it's assigned. If all works correctly, the app should initialize and say "Conecting to IP:...." The application is still in beta stage, but at least it should resolve your IP quickly.


----------



## cfraser

I like it, the "Demon 3808", not just a typo anymore...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14418249
> 
> 
> Yes, I should have been more specific, I meant "internet streaming".
> 
> 
> I stream both ways, via WMP too, and that is just fine. But OTOH, I don't have to pay for that, so I don't really care if it stops LOL. It's the other way I care about, the way Denon seems to have overlooked. But it's no problem. Funny thing is I found out how to stop the internet radio streaming by trial and error, pushing all the buttons and shouting LOL. Sometimes it works...



I know what you mean...







Perhaps Denon will make changes this behavior so Internet streaming works the same and stops when switching to another input source.


----------



## teppy

i know, i like it, DEAMON. It is a deamon on a reciever. it is the 'baddest' one out there! i am downloading it, but before i use it, will it do anything negative to the way that i log in now to the user menu with my pc or iphone? i have aleady become very dependent on this because i use it to control my music with my iphone when i'm outside. i love it because its saved me the $500 that I would have spent by now on that expensive RC remote control. if its Ok, i will beta test it and give you feedback.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14417877
> 
> 
> Geez, I've been a Denon fan for awhile and this is not what you'd expect from a Denon product... so I can only conclude that they got the tea-girl to write the nework code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *QZ1:*
> 
> Network setup is always "fun"... if you're a masochist. You could try the following.
> 
> 
> *PC Network Setup*
> 
> 1 On the PC connected to the network, open Start, Control Panel, Network Connections and Right Click on Local Area Network. Select "Properties"
> 
> 
> 2 Select Internet Protocol TCP/IP4 and click Properties.
> 
> 
> 3 From the Properties Dialog, Select "Use the following IP" and enter an IP address, e.g. 192.168.0.1. The Subnet mask should be 255.255.255.0



In PC's LAN Properties I guess I keep 'Default Gateway' blank?



> Quote:
> *Denon Network Setup*
> 
> 1 From the main menu, go to Manual Setup/Network Setup
> 
> 
> 2 Turn off DHCP
> 
> 
> 3 Enter an IP Address. This IP Address needs to be unique on your network. The first three segments should be the same as the address you entered for your PC with only the last segment being different. E.g. if your PC's IP Address was 192.168.0.1, you would enter 192.168.0.2.
> 
> 
> 4 Enter your PCs IP Address as the gateway





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14418178
> 
> 
> QZ1: Sorry I didn't get it all right, but close...that's my memory for ya!
> 
> 
> What BanieBarnardo said just above is exactly what I would do (and did!) for a quickie test or config backup. The reason you fix the 3808 IP address is so you can easily type it in your browser to get the 3808 web menu. But any other way is fine too, as long as you can get that web menu up. You can probably find out what address your *modem* has assigned to the 3808 by clicking on "My Network Places" and then clicking on the properties of the "network audio" device. Or maybe typing "ipconfig" in a "command prompt" window. i.e. you either have to fix the 3808 address (several ways to do it), or find out what it is if you don't. Once you have that, you're off...



Don't you mean PC/LAN it would connected to the AVR w/o a modem, since you are talking about config. save?



> Quote:
> As for the firmware update, you should be able to just connect your 3808 up to the modem without doing anything else...I think we confirmed that, no??



Well, I knew it worked, but I wasn't clear that it was plug 'n' play, now I know.



> Quote:
> The thing is, you won't hurt anything by fooling around with this. Just note how network settings were before you change them. It is pretty easy to do for just config backup and firmware update.



I had to read it several times, but in theory, I think I get it, I will try to save the config. and at least check for update tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14418374
> 
> 
> i know, i like it, DEAMON. It is a deamon on a reciever. it is the 'baddest' one out there! i am downloading it, but before i use it, will it do anything negative to the way that i log in now to the user menu with my pc or iphone? i have aleady become very dependent on this because i use it to control my music with my iphone when i'm outside. i love it because its saved me the $500 that I would have spent by now on that expensive RC remote control. if its Ok, i will beta test it and give you feedback.



For now it should be quite harmless







I dont alter any network or pc settings. Currently, Deamon 3808 only perform the most basic functions, selecting source, surround mode, volume and a few others. The main thing I need tested right now is the auto detection of the receiver on any network. And the user interface, of course.


----------



## cfraser

QZ1: I think I was getting mixed up about your equipment that will be connected for the firmware update vs the config save. See BB's description of the basic setup, that's essentially what I did yesterday to check config backup by direct connection for you (required the least screwing around with my normal net settings).


When you do initiate the config save, don't be put off that it looks "hung up". The hourglass will spin for ~5 minutes and then it will ask you about the file name etc. The 3808 display/power button will indicate something's happening too.


----------



## channad

I just started listening to internet radio through the 3808. I have to say, it's pretty cool. Now I do have some questions. I went ahead and placed some channels in my favorites. The Denon asks if the station is registered. I don't know what that means. I clicked OK regardless. Those stations saved just fine.


After about 10 minutes of jumping around stations. I get no sound. The buffer % stays at 0. I tried the channels I had previously favorited, but they also have the same effect. Anybody have a clue of what's happening?


----------



## cfraser

^ Do you have a router? If so, or elsewhere, do you have UPnP enabled? What you described is what happened to me when I had UPnP enabled in my main router (for my PS3) just before the web connection. Just saying it's one possibility among many. With UPnP enabled the internet connection will work for a short time, often quite a long "short time", then stop as far as streaming (I don't think "disconnect" is the right word, because it still looks connected)...


As for "registered" you can create an account (free) at radiodenon.com and do some stuff there, which your 3808 will see...


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14418717
> 
> 
> ^ Do you have a router? If so, or elsewhere, do you have UPnP enabled? What you described is what happened to me when I had UPnP enabled in my main router (for my PS3) just before the web connection. Just saying it's one possibility among many. With UPnP enabled the internet connection will work for a short time, often quite a long "short time", then disconnect...



Huh, I wonder if that's what causing my unit to intermittently get the "Connection Down" message, requiring to exit from and reenter the Internet Radio selection. I have "UPNP Settings" enabled on my router. Maybe I'll try turning it OFF.


----------



## cfraser

^ That'll do it, it's all I had to change. Once you find out what the "problem" is, typically by trial and error like for me, it is then easy to find out captav's warning about this in one of his threads...LOL.


Since owning both a 3808 and a PS3 is quite common, I can see this issue coming up fairly regularly. I don't game so UPnP doesn't do much for me anyway, but for others... And UPnP enabled was the default in my routers (it's only the first one before the web where you have to disable UPnP). If you are gaming etc. and need it on, it's pretty quick to access the router from the PS3 and flip it back, since you likely won't be streaming IR at the same time so no prob.


----------



## channad

so that's a setting on my router, and not on the Denon? So if I am gaming, I need UPnP enabled?


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14418826
> 
> 
> Since owning both a 3808 and a PS3 is quite common, I can see this issue coming up fairly regularly. I don't game so UPnP doesn't do much for me anyway, but for others... And UPnP enabled was the default in my routers (it's only the first one before the web where you have to disable UPnP). If you are gaming etc. and need it on, it's pretty quick to access the router from the PS3 and flip it back, since you likely won't be streaming IR at the same time so no prob.



I don't have a PS3 or do any gaming, but I did have a Slingbox connected to my AV setup. Slingbox also uses UPnP for automatically connecting to your router and accessing the required ports. I'm not using my Slingbox right now, so no need for UPnP for me! It will take a few hours to test if my connection stays up after turning it OFF, but I'll post my results. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14418835
> 
> 
> so that's a setting on my router, and not on the Denon? So if I am gaming, I need UPnP enabled?



Yes, it's on the router typically, certainly not the Denon since net options are very limited there. I don't think you *have* to have UPnP enabled for gaming, it depends what and how you want to do it. But I'm not the right person to say for sure. The thing is, for IR (and firmware updates!!) you want UPnP OFF. For other purposes you might want it on, so just be aware of it. Once you know, you'll figure out a scheme that suits your needs. It's a bit annoying really, like Denon "forgetting" to put a slick/documented/obvious way of stopping internet streaming, but not an insurmountable or killer issue.


----------



## AdamWL

Is there any way to tell the bit rate of an Internet channel's stream? I can see where it tells you the type of stream, e.g. wma, mp3; but not the bit rate of the stream. Obviously, you can hear which "sound" better than others, but it would be nice to see at a glance which are 128Kbs, versus 64Kbs junk.


----------



## cfraser

^ I asked the same question to myself, and I don't think there is (besides the ears). However, you can go to radiodenon and find out. Or, perhaps your router has a display that makes it obvious (mine does)... Still, as you say, no slick method from the 3808 GUI or panel. It would be NICE if the 3808 IR GUI interface gave this info... OTOH, it's not *that* useful, the stream is what it is, so accept it or reject it by your audio tolerance level...


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14419091
> 
> 
> OTOH, it's not *that* useful, the stream is what it is, so accept it or reject it by your audio tolerance level...



It would have been nice if the bit rate info was in the guide pages (next to each channel's name), so you can see BEFORE you select it and "sample" it yourself. This is sort of like putting your hand into a grab-bag... It would be nice to be able to narrow down the number of channels to go through.


----------



## cfraser

^ Yes, it would be nice to know, since a lot of the IR I thought I'd like to hear has a really low bitrate. The best I can suggest is go to radiodenon, select a bunch of stuff you think you might like (you can see the bitrate there first), put them in your favorites, and then delete them after listening if not to your taste. Actually, the 3808 web interface, though crude, is convenient enough to pick and choose and add to your favorites, with radiodenon running in another window (so you can see the bitrate first)...


P.S. The "stop" button on the web interface does stop the streaming, but I realise not everybody has a PC (or in my case the PS3) connected up while doing or setting up IR. It shouldn't be necessary, but you do what you have to do to make it easiest... If you think we're hogging or ruining this thread, you can PM me if you want to share/discuss IR tidbits etc.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14417743
> 
> 
> That is true. The easy way to stop streaming is to press the "Select" (round middle button on the "cursor pad") for a short while. Can you believe that someone was so lacking in foresight as to not design in a proper way to stop streaming...? Like a net/usb GUI menu option. Oh well, if they haven't added that by now in the updates they likely won't, it seems such a glaring ommission to me. Or maybe the workaround is the "proper" way, though undocumented, and not very slick...



Are you sure this is true? With my 3808, once I switch from the NET/USB input to another input, streaming stops (the activity lights on my router stop flashing). I thought the problem was perhaps only with the internal Wi-Fi NIC in the 4308.


----------



## cfraser

^ Well, I can't speak for everybody else with the 3808, but many have reported it doesn't stop for them, nor does it stop for me. I have the latest firmware set. I can watch the IR stream bitrate (and we are talking internet streaming here, not some other local type) over the WAN on my router. It has to be stopped with deadly force on the round button, or via the web interface. I'm sure there are other methods...


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14407105
> 
> 
> I thought the Oppo' converts DSD to PCM?



The 980 will do dsd via hdmi...the other oppo models convert dsd to pcm (as you say).


blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike-in-TX* /forum/post/14414196
> 
> 
> blairy... I just ordered the same combo (3808 + 980). In my current set up with SACD/DVD-A using analog inputs, I've connected the surrounds to my "rear surronds" rather than my "side surrounds" (I prefer the sound given my speaker placements). I assume that with the HDMI connection from the 980, the surrounds will be routed to the side surrounds and I won't be able to change that. Can you confirm. Also, it appears that I will be able to turn on Dolby Prologic IIx to engage the rear surrounds. Have you tried this, do you like the effect... Mike




Mike in my setup I'm only running a five speaker setup (not 7.1). What you're calling"side surrounds" and "rear surrounds" are (on 3808) referred to as surrounds and surround back. Using HDMI for SACD/DVDA yes the 3808 will utilise the surround speakers (side surrounds) and I cannot see how you would change that.


Many other posts on this forum re using Dolby Prologic IIx to to engage surround back/rear surround speakers. With only five speakers i haven't tried it...might borrow my son's speakers and give it a go....one day.


good luck, you'll love your new gear

blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B612* /forum/post/14414760
> 
> 
> The Denon will only play lossless in .flac extension. For the .mp3, .aac, .m4a, .mp4 it will only play up to 320kbps.
> 
> 
> I know, I did the same thing. Found out about the 3808 could play music from my music files on the computer. I began ripping in .wma lossles only to find out it won't play at that bit rate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Scott



I'm using wav lossless ripped at 1411.2kbps


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eulaersi* /forum/post/14415426
> 
> 
> I just got a new AVR-3808, and because this is my first AV receiver, I don't understand much.
> 
> 
> I have a "digicorder", which is a TV tuner and hard disc recorder. It has only a SCART out. The SCART out supports RGB, S-VIDEO and composite.
> 
> 
> I have bought a component cable and an Oehlbach EUROAV adapter ( http://www.oehlbach.de/CMS/product-d...kelnummer=4515 ).
> 
> 
> But I'm not able to view the TV on through my AVR-3808 on a projector (AVR and projector are connected through HDMI).
> 
> 
> I've modified the settings "Source Select | TV/CBL | Assign" and selected "Composite 3".But no display. Music is working cause I've selected the correct "OPTICAL IN" channel.
> 
> 
> Do I have to change any other settings, or do I have the wrong type of cables?
> 
> 
> Tx
> 
> 
> Ivan



First you need to make sure that your digicorder can output component. if it can, chancesa re you'll need to change a setting on the digicorder setup menu to make this happen.


Secondly, you'll need to tell the AVR to convert component signal to hdmi. This under manual settings; HDMI; you'll need (at least) A to H


good luck


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old post;* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have been searching this thread and forum for an answer perhaps I am not using the correct verbiage but here is my request for help. I have an LG Scarlet with the only input being my HDMI monitor out from the 3808CI. I have a PS3 hooked to DVD and HD Satellite on HDP input. I have my 360 hooked up to Tv/Cabl via component. I have assigned that input to component 3 but I still get no 360 picture. the 360 is set to 1080P and I have tried 720p also still no luck. I'm pretty sure I am missing something easy because if I remember correctly the 3808ci will take a component signal and send it over the HDMI out?
> 
> ---End Quote---
> 
> The cable that M$ supplies with the 360 has a SD/HD selecter, are you sure it's on HD? The 3808 cant upsample component to hdmi 1080p. You might want to drop the output to 720p to see if it helps.
> 
> 
> DB



....


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14420729
> 
> 
> The cable that M$ supplies with the 360 has a SD/HD selecter, are you sure it's on HD? The 3808 cant upsample component to hdmi 1080p. You might want to drop the output to 720p to see if it helps.



I read that the 3808 can't upsample component 1080p to hdmi 1080p, but what about component 1080i?


I'm thinking specifically cable TV. Will I be able to use my cable box via component with my 3808ci and get 1080i output via HDMI to my TV?


----------



## bhall11

Anyone having problems with their Internet Radio function on the 3808 this past weekend? I just recently hard wired the 3808 to my cable internet router to do the lastest firmware update which went fine. Up until that point I wasn't using the Internet radio at all because I have a HTPC hooked to it for that. Just out of curiosity I set the 3808 up as needed for the Internet radio and liked it better than my HTPC (more stable connection). The HTPC is on a wireless network which probably had something to do with the dropouts I was experiencing. Anyway, it worked great the first time I used it late last week, but over the weekend I could not access Internet Radio. I got an error message, something to the affect- Server Disconnected. I believe in the Denon manual it says this service could be discontinued at anytime. I thought maybe something went wrong with the router so I tried hooking the 3808 directly to the cable modem but still had no luck.


Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## mike.conway

Looks like 4 or 5 pages of this thread vanished since this morning. I'll try posting this question again.


Currently my 3808 is not connected to the internet. I've been meaning to pick up a wireless adapter such as a WGA54G to connect to my WRT54GL with DD-WRT firmware. In the meantime I've connected a 500GB external drive to the AVR with my MP3/FLAC collection, but find the USB functionality of the AVR lacking. This got me looking at a Squeezebox Duet to stream my music wirelessly from my PC. Is it possible to then use the wired ethernet port on the Squeezebox receiver as a bridge to connect the 3808 to the internet? There are references to doing this but the information is pretty vague. If this is possible I could kill two birds with one stone. TIA.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike.conway* /forum/post/14421287
> 
> 
> Looks like 4 or 5 pages of this thread vanished since this morning. I'll try posting this question again.
> 
> 
> Currently my 3808 is not connected to the internet. I've been meaning to pick up a wireless adapter such as a WGA54G to connect to my WRT54GL with DD-WRT firmware. In the meantime I've connected a 500GB external drive to the AVR with my MP3/FLAC collection, but find the USB functionality of the AVR lacking. This got me looking at a Squeezebox Duet to stream my music wirelessly from my PC. Is it possible to then use the wired ethernet port on the Squeezebox receiver as a bridge to connect the 3808 to the internet? There are references to doing this but the information is pretty vague. If this is possible I could kill two birds with one stone. TIA.



I don't know for sure about Squeezebox, but usually these devices only allow one of wireless or wired connections. So I don't think you can use it by itself to bridge the 3808. Since you have a WRT54GL already, why not just get another one? With Tomato, that router can be a bridge or just about whatever else you might need for home networking. I think DD-WRT will do it too, but since Tomato does pretty much everything, it makes it easier for me to just use that on everything now...that could be DD-WRT for you.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhall11* /forum/post/14420985
> 
> 
> Anyone having problems with their Internet Radio function on the 3808 this past weekend? I just recently hard wired the 3808 to my cable internet router to do the lastest firmware update which went fine. Up until that point I wasn't using the Internet radio at all because I have a HTPC hooked to it for that. Just out of curiosity I set the 3808 up as needed for the Internet radio and liked it better than my HTPC (more stable connection). The HTPC is on a wireless network which probably had something to do with the dropouts I was experiencing. Anyway, it worked great the first time I used it late last week, but over the weekend I could not access Internet Radio. I got an error message, something to the affect- Server Disconnected. I believe in the Denon manual it says this service could be discontinued at anytime. I thought maybe something went wrong with the router so I tried hooking the 3808 directly to the cable modem but still had no luck.
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.



Too bad we lost the last several pages, was discussion on this. Anyway, I had the same thing happen, IR would work for a varying short time then quit. Disabling UPnP on my main (before WAN) router solved it. I don't know why a direct connection to your modem didn't work, unless it also does routing stuff and uses UPnP.


----------



## mike.conway

cfaser, that's an interesting idea. I never though of using a second router as a bridge. That might be the ideal situation as I'll be in need of another ehternet connection when I add my BDP-S350. Time to do some reading


----------



## bhall11




> Quote:
> Too bad we lost the last several pages, was discussion on this. Anyway, I had the same thing happen, IR would work for a varying short time then quit. Disabling UPnP on my main (before WAN) router solved it. I don't know why a direct connection to your modem didn't work, unless it also does routing stuff and uses UPnP.



Thanks for the info cfraser.

I'll look into the UPnP issue, although I can't understand why IR didn't work when hooked directly to the cable modem. More investigation required.


----------



## cfraser

^ It depends how you have your modem hooked up and set up. I know my "simple" little modem can be set up to route or with a firewall etc. and when UPnP is then enabled on it, the 3808 won't handle it properly. That way, sometimes IR can work for hours, other times 10 minutes, sometimes nada... That isn't the way I normally use my modem, was just a desperate attempt to get IR working properly. Normally the modem is set up as a "bridge" and connected to the WAN port of a router.


That UPnP thing was just a suggestion, many possibilities but it *sounds* like what I saw so a worthwhile thing to check into.


----------



## tvmack

The volume indicator on my flat panel TV is not showing anymore for my receiver. How do I get the volume indicator to show back up on my TV when I change the volume on my 3808CI receiver ?


It used to be when I changed the volume on my 3808CI receiver a bright yellow box would appear on my TV letting me know the volume on my receiver when I changed it, this is not showing anymore. How do I get this to show again?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/14422770
> 
> 
> It used to be when I changed the volume on my 3808CI receiver a bright yellow box would appear on my TV letting me know the volume on my receiver when I changed it, this is not showing anymore. How do I get this to show again?



Really?? You had that? I have read a few whiffs that that might occur, but wasn't sure. Now I want it too!


IMO the lamest part of the 3808 is its tiny and dull (not to mention cheap) display. I think a cool thing Denon could do is make a "magnified" pretty view of it that comes up on your display when you change something on the 3808 via the remote (it would be optional). Hey, some of us are older, seeing that tiny monochromatic fl display at 10'+ is *tough*...


----------



## jb1677

Question to 3808 owners. I see there are A + B terminals for surround speakers, are thes reassignable to be used for A + B front speakers? The 280X models offer this feature and it is something i am interested in.


I would like to be able (from time to time) run 2 sets of "front" speakers simultaniously to play music in more than one room. I understand the multizone feature allows this but my ultimate goal would be to use the 3808 to power 3 pairs of speakers (front A + B) and powered zone 2.


Again, the 280X series can do this, is the 3808 configurable to do this? (I could not find anything in the manual)


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14422995
> 
> 
> Really?? You had that? I have read a few whiffs that that might occur, but wasn't sure. Now I want it too!
> 
> 
> IMO the lamest part of the 3808 is its tiny and dull (not to mention cheap) display. I think a cool thing Denon could do is make a "magnified" pretty view of it that comes up on your display when you change something on the 3808 via the remote (it would be optional). Hey, some of us are older, seeing that tiny monochromatic fl display at 10'+ is *tough*...



The volume on screen is in setup menu. I think it's under Options at the bottom of one of the menus.


Scott


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/14423045
> 
> 
> The volume on screen is in setup menu. I think it's under Options at the bottom of one of the menus.
> 
> 
> Scott



Thanks. Do you mean Master Volume ON? That never worked for me, except when I actually had the GUI displayed. Or is it another option? Perhaps it doesn't work because I'm using component (but all of it goes through the 3808)??


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/14423045
> 
> 
> The volume on screen is in setup menu. I think it's under Options at the bottom of one of the menus.
> 
> 
> Scott



There is a master volume option on/off in the option menu for audio that shows up on the GUI, but it doesnt show on the TV screen. The really odd thing is it was there one day and the next it was gone. Im thinking I must have changed a setting, but cant for the life of me remember where it was. I have been through the GUI menu 20 times looking for it, but no luck.


Anyone know where this is?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/14423197
> 
> 
> There is a master volume option on/off in the option menu for audio that shows up on the GUI, but it doesnt show on the TV screen. The really odd thing is it was there one day and the next it was gone. Im thinking I must have changed a setting, but cant for the life of me remember where it was. I have been through the GUI menu 20 times looking for it, but no luck.
> 
> 
> Anyone know where this is?



My volume shows up on the Tv screen but I'm also using HDMI for everything.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/14423197
> 
> 
> There is a master volume option on/off in the option menu for audio that shows up on the GUI, but it doesnt show on the TV screen. The really odd thing is it was there one day and the next it was gone. Im thinking I must have changed a setting, but cant for the life of me remember where it was. I have been through the GUI menu 20 times looking for it, but no luck.
> 
> 
> Anyone know where this is?



It appears under Manual Setup > Option Setup > GUI. See "Master Volume" on page 34 of the manual.


Just received my new AVR-3808CI, and got it set up over the weekend. My volume shows up fine via HDMI output to the tv.


----------



## cfraser

^ Must be a bug when using component then. Probably in the bug thread already. I didn't clue on it because I didn't know how it was *supposed* to work.


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14423285
> 
> 
> Mine volume shows up on the Tv screen but I'm also using HDMI for everything.



Hmm very odd. Im using hdmi for everything as well and know exactly the master volume you are talking about. When I turn it off it doesnt show on the GUI, but when on it shows up on the GUI. As mentioned one day the on screen (TV) volume for the receiver just quit showing up. I unplugged the hdmi and plugged them back up with the TV off, but still no volume display. I can see this is going to eat at me until I find out why


----------



## Blindamood

Video scaling question:


I just got my AVR-3808CI set up, and one of my HDMI inputs is the Roku Netflix Player, which allows you to stream shows/movies from your Netflix account. Since the Roku currently only provides 480p output, I tried scaling to 720p, which is the native resolution of my monitor.


In order to do so, I set 'i/p Scaler' to "A to H & H to H", assuming this meant that the HDMI inputs can be scaled, as well as the analog inputs(?). For 'Aspect' I selected FULL. The resulting picture was definitely improved over the original, but the FULL setting not only widened the image, but also pushed some off the bottom of the screen.


So, does anyone know if there is any way to fine tune this scaling so that it doesn't expand the picture beyond the height/width of the screen? Has anyone used a Roku Player specifically with the 3808?


----------



## tvmack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/14423404
> 
> 
> Hmm very odd. Im using hdmi for everything as well and know exactly the master volume you are talking about. When I turn it off it doesnt show on the GUI, but when on it shows up on the GUI. As mentioned one day the on screen (TV) volume for the receiver just quit showing up. I unplugged the hdmi and plugged them back up with the TV off, but still no volume display. I can see this is going to eat at me until I find out why



Ok got my sound display back when watching my DVD I had it assigned to the wrong output.


Now I have my sound running off my optical "out" from the TV to the Denon which controls the sound through the receiver. The comcast cable connection is attached directly to the back of the TV.


So I guess the question is should the sound bar be present for the receiver when running an optical out from the TV? Im going to say no becuase optical only controls the "sound" and not both picture & sound like hdmi.


----------



## mustangv8

Folks,

Overall I'm very pleased with the 1080 but purplexed by the 7.1 output. I have a 7.1 setup and only use the main zone. My samung BD UP5000 is connected to the 1080 VIA HDMI. All the assignments are correct and everything is terrific in 5.1 (DVD Input). However, when I change to 7.1 and go to audio parameters and select SB (e.g. matrix) to add to DD (to produce DD EX) sometimes I get 7.1 other times just bass. This is even after going to the disk set-up menu and selecting DD, for example. The front display lights even indicates digital input and 5.1 being converted to 7.1. If for example, an hour into the movie I change the amp asignment to 7.1...it suddenly works! This inconsistency seems to indicate a problem....should I redo the firmware update? Has anyone experience anything similar? Would appreciate any advice.







Jim


----------



## audionut101

hello,


i tried doing a search on this thread for 6.1, but I guess that isn't a long enough search string.


Can I set up this receiver for 6.1? Looking at the speaker selector it says either surround back on or off- so 5.1 or 7.1, but not 6.1. In my configuration, I have two side surrounds and 1 back surround speaker (my room is diamond shaped and I could not get 2 rear back speakers in there).


how would I set up 6.1 with this unit? thanks in advance.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/14424257
> 
> 
> So I guess the question is should the sound bar be present for the receiver when running an optical out from the TV? Im going to say no becuase optical only controls the "sound" and not both picture & sound like hdmi.



If there is no video running from the receiver to the tv, then there is no way to display the sound bar. I have my tv configured the same way -- the volume meter only appears when playing dvd or blu-ray through the receiver to the tv.


----------



## neonflx

i just setup the 3808 and updated to the latest firmware, one issue i'm having is not subwoofer sound i am navigating thru the GUI since is the first time dealing with a DENON is there anything i'm missing how come i get no sub sound? thanks




never mind i figured it out, thx anyway


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionut101* /forum/post/14425058
> 
> 
> hello,
> 
> 
> i tried doing a search on this thread for 6.1, but I guess that isn't a long enough search string.
> 
> 
> Can I set up this receiver for 6.1? Looking at the speaker selector it says either surround back on or off- so 5.1 or 7.1, but not 6.1. In my configuration, I have two side surrounds and 1 back surround speaker (my room is diamond shaped and I could not get 2 rear back speakers in there).
> 
> 
> how would I set up 6.1 with this unit? thanks in advance.



If you are talking about running Audissey, set it to 7.1 prior to running it. When it gets to the back pair it will notice you only have one. After the first run through, it changes the picture to a 6.1 setup and processes everything properly.


I have a 6.1 system and have run this many times.







Just make sure you use the left channel for the rear speaker.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tvmack* /forum/post/14423197
> 
> 
> There is a master volume option on/off in the option menu for audio that shows up on the GUI, but it doesnt show on the TV screen. The really odd thing is it was there one day and the next it was gone. Im thinking I must have changed a setting, but cant for the life of me remember where it was. I have been through the GUI menu 20 times looking for it, but no luck.
> 
> 
> Anyone know where this is?



If it suddenly stopped working and you didn't change anything try turning the 3808 off with the small power button to reset it. If that doesn't work you can use the web interface to save your configuration and then do a hard reset.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14423013
> 
> 
> Question to 3808 owners. I see there are A + B terminals for surround speakers, are thes reassignable to be used for A + B front speakers? The 280X models offer this feature and it is something i am interested in.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able (from time to time) run 2 sets of "front" speakers simultaniously to play music in more than one room. I understand the multizone feature allows this but my ultimate goal would be to use the 3808 to power 3 pairs of speakers (front A + B) and powered zone 2.
> 
> 
> Again, the 280X series can do this, is the 3808 configurable to do this? (I could not find anything in the manual)



The side surrounds are not assignable. There are pre-outs to do more than one extra zone.


----------



## Larry M

Hey guys,


I joined the Denon 3808 family about 2 weeks back and I am loving this thing. It is hooked up to Def Tech Mythos supertowers, Mythos Gem XL surrounds, and a Supercuber Reference. (Mythos 10 center speaker should be here the end of the month)


I do have a question though, when hooked up to my cable box it shows "Dolby Digital", but when it is hooked up to my PS3 is shows "multi channel in" and does not switch if I put a blu-ray movie in, a PS3 game, or a regular DVD. Isn't it supposed to switch to the best audio format? I've tried changing it manually with my Harmony 1 remote, but it just stays on "multi channel in".


Another question I have and maybe this is better for the PS3 section of the forum, but I have XM radio online, can I access it through the Denon? The PS3 doesn't have the plug in to play music through XM online, is there something I can do about it?


Thank in advance!


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M* /forum/post/14427908
> 
> 
> I do have a question though, when hooked up to my cable box it shows "Dolby Digital", but when it is hooked up to my PS3 is shows "multi channel in" and does not switch if I put a blu-ray movie in, a PS3 game, or a regular DVD. Isn't it supposed to switch to the best audio format? I've tried changing it manually with my Harmony 1 remote, but it just stays on "multi channel in".



I assume the PS3 is connected via HDMI (not using optical for audio), then by default for the PS3 signal is Linear PCM. While you can change this option to 'Bitstream' in the settings menu, it is my understanding that the PS3 will not pass TrueHD/DTS-HD in this mode (decodes these internally before sending them). So, the output you are getting is fine, its just that the PS3 is doing the heavy lifting prior to the signal getting to the receiver.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14424830
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> Overall I'm very pleased with the 1080 but purplexed by the 7.1 output. I have a 7.1 setup and only use the main zone. My samung BD UP5000 is connected to the 1080 VIA HDMI. All the assignments are correct and everything is terrific in 5.1 (DVD Input). However, when I change to 7.1 and go to audio parameters and select SB (e.g. matrix) to add to DD (to produce DD EX) sometimes I get 7.1 other times just bass. This is even after going to the disk set-up menu and selecting DD, for example. The front display lights even indicates digital input and 5.1 being converted to 7.1. If for example, an hour into the movie I change the amp asignment to 7.1...it suddenly works! This inconsistency seems to indicate a problem....should I redo the firmware update? Has anyone experience anything similar? Would appreciate any advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim, are you in the correct thread? I assume you mean 3808 when you say "1080".


When you say "If for example, an hour into the movie I change the amp asignment to 7.1...it suddenly works!" does that mean you are changing amp assign? The "Amp Assign" (page 33 in manual) should be set to "7.1" and be kept there permanently if you are running 7.1 speakers.


Then, during playback of DD and DTS, you should go to "SB CH Out" and select "PLIIx Cinema" to assure 5.1 material is matrixed to the back speaker(s).


----------



## liquidmetal

Hi, new owner, upgraded from a 10 year old dolby pro logic only receiver.


1. Page 37, Source Select -> * -> Input Mode

Is this for Audio, Video, or Audio and Video?

How does this differ from Source Select -> * -> Other -> Video Select?

How does this differ from Source Select -> * -> Assign?


2. Page 39, Source Select -> * -> Assign

Is this for Audio, Video, or Audio and Video?

Source Select -> * -> Assign -> Digital is obviously just audio, but how's this relate to #1 above?

Source Select -> * -> Assign -> Component is obviously just video, but how's this relate to #1 above and Source Select -> * -> Other -> Video Select?


Can anyone help explain these gui options to me?


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14429032
> 
> 
> Jim, are you in the correct thread? I assume you mean 3808 when you say "1080".
> 
> 
> When you say "If for example, an hour into the movie I change the amp asignment to 7.1...it suddenly works!" does that mean you are changing amp assign? The "Amp Assign" (page 33 in manual) should be set to "7.1" and be kept there permanently if you are running 7.1 speakers.
> 
> 
> Then, during playback of DD and DTS, you should go to "SB CH Out" and select "PLIIx Cinema" to assure 5.1 material is matrixed to the back speaker(s).



Dan - Sorry yes I did mean 3808. In order to get consistent sound, I need to switch to 5.1 in the amp assign. What I meant is if I leave the "SB Ch out" on matrix and if I start the movie at 5.1 (because 7.1 doesn't work) and later switch amp asign to 7.1...everything works. Are you suggesting that I should try sticking with "PLIIx Cinema"? I upgrated from a Dennon 3803 and never had a similar problem. Thanks for the correction and your comments.









Jim


----------



## jb1677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14427725
> 
> 
> The side surrounds are not assignable. There are pre-outs to do more than one extra zone.



Thanks, kinda what I figured. I suppose I can use an external amp when I want to go above 2 powered zones - or I step down to the 280x series to get the ability to power 3 pairs of speakers (Front A+B and powered zone 2).


Decisions decisions


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14429597
> 
> 
> Dan - Sorry yes I did mean 3808. In order to get consistent sound, I need to switch to 5.1 in the amp assign. What I meant is if I leave the "SB Ch out" on matrix and if I start the movie at 5.1 (because 7.1 doesn't work) and later switch amp asign to 7.1...everything works. Are you suggesting that I should try sticking with "PLIIx Cinema"? I upgrated from a Dennon 3803 and never had a similar problem. Thanks for the correction and your comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



Don't switch Amp Assign back and forth from "7.1" to "Zone2", keep it always on "7.1", because you are driving 7.1 speakers. If you are like me, you always want sound coming from the rear speakers, even if the native format is 5.1, which often it is.


Now, gather up some DVDs for all the 5.1 audio formats you typically play: which is basically Dolby Digital and DTS. Play each one. While the DVD is playing, go to "SB CH Out" and choose "PLIIx Cinema". There are other matrix options, but that is the most recommended.


Once you do that, you will always get audio from the rear speakers when playing those audio formats.


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14430188
> 
> 
> Don't switch Amp Assign back and forth from "7.1" to "Zone2", keep it always on "7.1", because you are driving 7.1 speakers. If you are like me, you always want sound coming from the rear speakers, even if the native format is 5.1, which often it is.
> 
> 
> Now, gather up some DVDs for all the 5.1 audio formats you typically play: which is basically Dolby Digital and DTS. Play each one. While the DVD is playing, go to "SB CH Out" and choose "PLIIx Cinema". There are other matrix options, but that is the most recommended.
> 
> 
> Once you do that, you will always get audio from the rear speakers when playing those audio formats.



Dan- Thanks I'll give this a shot. Actually, I read your reply to someone else and tried something similar. I think the problem may be my duo (BD HP5000) that plays blue ray, HD and standard disks. I have this set mainly at the audophile setting that sends the audo through HDMI and decoding is done throgh the player. I wonder if I switch audio output through the optical output this will make a difference for standard disks (and I can use 7.1. ). Can you also use 7.1 (with SBs) for blue ray disks? We'll see what happens...may have to call Denon. Thanks again!


----------



## silentcutting

Among the sounds that Denon 3808 ci offers, which one do you guys mostly use?? i guess i am doing something wrong here.


I am satisfied with 7 channel stereo " sound output only, as this is the only sound output that makes me feel that i bought an expensive equipment. Others are total crap (stereo,DTS,neural,Prologic, wide screen etc etc)...Am i doing something wrong here?? Does anyone use any other sound output option other than 7 channel stereo. I am just using 5.1 set up here.


I have done the set up perfectly to my knowledge,channel levels are good,cross overs are fine (80 hz for all, speakers set to small).


Is " 7 channel stereo" sound out put the choice of Denon By default or what??? This is the only output that gives a fuller sound.


Any comments? I would really appreciate if users can post their system config as well (like 5.1 or 7.1 system ,crossovers set,speaker size,and their choice of sound output for TV,DVD etc.)


Thank you


Gb


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14432862
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I am satisfied with 7 channel stereo " sound output only, as this is the only sound output that makes me feel that i bought an expensive equipment. ...



- what do you mean by this? if you can define it, people might have some input for you.


- speakers?


- speaker setup?


something isn't right if you think ALL the other modes sound like crap... not sure what it might be without a lot more input though...


----------



## aaronwt

PLIIx. 7 channel stereo is what sounds like crap to me. PLIIx does a great job of turning 2.0 to 5.1 audio into 7.1 audio.


----------



## prim8

I am building my first "serious" HT and I am considering the 3808CI as a pre/pro. I have always liked the sound of Denon products so I took a stroll on over to my local Magnolia store to just kind of get a look and kick the tires.


I was very surprised and disappointed by two things:


1) The weight was surprisingly light which may not be a huge deal as has been discussed here already but more importantly...

2) The damn thing has PLASTIC knobs!!! $1,600 for plastic knobs?


Call me old fashioned, call me a purist, call me a whiner but I think aluminum knobs are a sign of durability, at least aesthetically. To me it says something about the price point that Denon is trying to hit and the corners they are willing to cut to make that price. It makes we wonder what other corners were cut; now the weight question comes back into play. I of course could not open up the unit in the store so can anyone attest to the quality of the internal components?


I realize it may not have anything to do with the performance of the receiver but it IS a sign of compromised manufacturing and perhaps quality.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## schmoppa

hi all, new 3808 owner here.


I'm freaking out a bit regarding using my cable box with the receiver. I get 1080i signal via component or DVI->HDMI cables, which works fine direct from the cable box to the TV, but when I try to run through the receiver, a couple things happen:


blackness for a couple seconds, then the full 1080 picture flashes for less than a second, then blackness again, and that's it. I also can't get the video GUI to show up while on that input, but I can get the gui when I switch to a source that is turned off. As soon as I switch back to the Cable input, the GUI goes away.


I have the cable box hooked up via the DVI->HDMI cable to the TV/Cable hdmi input. I also tried hooking up the component cables to component 3 input, and via the readout on the receiver itself I tried selecting the component input 3. I haven't tried just component input without the hdmi input, yet.


how do I get this to work?


EDIT: I am running hdmi from the receiver to a 1080p Sharp Aquos.


----------



## Jerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prim8* /forum/post/14433472
> 
> 
> ...I was very surprised and disappointed by two things:
> 
> 
> 1) The weight was surprisingly light which may not be a huge deal as has been discussed here already but more importantly...
> 
> 2) The damn thing has PLASTIC knobs!!! $1,600 for plastic knobs?
> 
> 
> Call me old fashioned, call me a purist, call me a whiner but I think aluminum knobs are a sign of durability, at least aesthetically.



Light??? It sure is a LOT heavier than my previous denon receiver (AVR-2700) and to be honest I never realized this beast had plastic knobs until you mentioned it... however, the AVR-2700 that is more than ten years old has a plastic knob too...


----------



## prim8




> Quote:
> ... however, the AVR-2700 that is more than ten years old has a plastic knob too...



Haha! Jerz, once again I am showing my ignorance.


----------



## valkyrie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prim8* /forum/post/14433472
> 
> 
> 2) The damn thing has PLASTIC knobs!!! $1,600 for plastic knobs?



The plastic knobs bug you, but the PoS remote isn't a problem?!







I'm sorry, the biggest "corner" Denon cut was with that damn remote. Sucks big-time.


----------



## T2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14420561
> 
> 
> I'm using wav lossless ripped at 1411.2kbps



Hmm - aren't CDs 150kB/s...?


----------



## fyzziks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T2k* /forum/post/14434455
> 
> 
> Hmm - aren't CDs 150kB/s...?



Nope, he's right. 16bits*2channels*44100samples/sec = 1411.2 kbits/sec or 176.4 kBytes/sec. Not including any extra overhead due to error correction, if there is any.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14432862
> 
> 
> Among the sounds that Denon 3808 ci offers, which one do you guys mostly use?? i guess i am doing something wrong here.
> 
> 
> I am satisfied with 7 channel stereo " sound output only, as this is the only sound output that makes me feel that i bought an expensive equipment. Others are total crap (stereo,DTS,neural,Prologic, wide screen etc etc)...Am i doing something wrong here?? Does anyone use any other sound output option other than 7 channel stereo. I am just using 5.1 set up here.
> 
> 
> I have done the set up perfectly to my knowledge,channel levels are good,cross overs are fine (80 hz for all, speakers set to small).
> 
> 
> Is " 7 channel stereo" sound out put the choice of Denon By default or what??? This is the only output that gives a fuller sound.
> 
> 
> Any comments? I would really appreciate if users can post their system config as well (like 5.1 or 7.1 system ,crossovers set,speaker size,and their choice of sound output for TV,DVD etc.)
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Gb



What kind of material are you talking about? If you are just talking about stereo music, then I agree that the 7.1 stereo is nice. I think it spoils you against regular 2ch stereo but I like direct as well. If you are comparing 2ch and 5.1 don't forget you have to change the volume to compensate.


For movies I go direct and think it sounds great especially the HD audio.


My setup is 5.1. Large fronts small sides.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14433513
> 
> 
> hi all, new 3808 owner here.
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out a bit regarding using my cable box with the receiver. I get 1080i signal via component or DVI->HDMI cables, which works fine direct from the cable box to the TV, but when I try to run through the receiver, a couple things happen:
> 
> 
> blackness for a couple seconds, then the full 1080 picture flashes for less than a second, then blackness again, and that's it. I also can't get the video GUI to show up while on that input, but I can get the gui when I switch to a source that is turned off. As soon as I switch back to the Cable input, the GUI goes away.
> 
> 
> I have the cable box hooked up via the DVI->HDMI cable to the TV/Cable hdmi input. I also tried hooking up the component cables to component 3 input, and via the readout on the receiver itself I tried selecting the component input 3. I haven't tried just component input without the hdmi input, yet.
> 
> 
> how do I get this to work?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I am running hdmi from the receiver to a 1080p Sharp Aquos.



OK - no one seems to have an answer for me. How about this question:


SHOULD I expect a 1080i source over component to work with the 3808? The instructions say "1080p component input video signals cannot be output to anything other than component video connectors", but I'm working with 1080i, so this shouldn't apply, correct?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14432449
> 
> 
> Dan- Thanks I'll give this a shot. Actually, I read your reply to someone else and tried something similar. I think the problem may be my duo (BD HP5000) that plays blue ray, HD and standard disks. I have this set mainly at the audophile setting that sends the audo through HDMI and decoding is done throgh the player. I wonder if I switch audio output through the optical output this will make a difference for standard disks (and I can use 7.1. ). Can you also use 7.1 (with SBs) for blue ray disks? We'll see what happens...may have to call Denon. Thanks again!



You should send audio from your BD player as bitstream over HDMI and let the 3808 do the decoding. You only need to decode in the BD player if the BD player cannot send bitstream (e.g. PS3). Throw away that optical cable.


However, none of this has anything to do with the 3808 expanding 5.1 audio input to 7.1 output. The 3808 can do that regardless of how it gets the signal.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/14435742
> 
> 
> SHOULD I expect a 1080i source over component to work with the 3808? The instructions say "1080p component input video signals cannot be output to anything other than component video connectors", but I'm working with 1080i, so this shouldn't apply, correct?



Yes. That's how I have an Xbox 360 connected to my 3808. Component 1080i in, HDMI out. Everything works as expected including deinterlacing, on-screen display, etc. No issues.


I was sorry to have to settle for 1080i but not entirely surprised. I could always replace the Xbox 360 with an HDMI-equipped model and I expect every piece of equipment I get from here on out will support HDMI.


----------



## liquidmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14429345
> 
> 
> Hi, new owner, upgraded from a 10 year old dolby pro logic only receiver.
> 
> 
> 1. Page 37, Source Select -> * -> Input Mode
> 
> Is this for Audio, Video, or Audio and Video?
> 
> How does this differ from Source Select -> * -> Other -> Video Select?
> 
> How does this differ from Source Select -> * -> Assign?
> 
> 
> 2. Page 39, Source Select -> * -> Assign
> 
> Is this for Audio, Video, or Audio and Video?
> 
> Source Select -> * -> Assign -> Digital is obviously just audio, but how's this relate to #1 above?
> 
> Source Select -> * -> Assign -> Component is obviously just video, but how's this relate to #1 above and Source Select -> * -> Other -> Video Select?
> 
> 
> Can anyone help explain these gui options to me?



I guess no one knows.


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14436449
> 
> 
> You should send audio from your BD player as bitstream over HDMI and let the 3808 do the decoding. You only need to decode in the BD player if the BD player cannot send bitstream (e.g. PS3). Throw away that optical cable.
> 
> 
> However, none of this has anything to do with the 3808 expanding 5.1 audio input to 7.1 output. The 3808 can do that regardless of how it gets the signal.



Dan-Thanks. The UP-5000 can send bitstream via HDMI or optical cable, but the setup may be impossible or at least cumbursome. I'll try your suggestions this weekend. Here's to hoping for consistent expansion from 5.1 to 7.1.







Jim


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/14436643
> 
> 
> Yes. That's how I have an Xbox 360 connected to my 3808. Component 1080i in, HDMI out. Everything works as expected including deinterlacing, on-screen display, etc. No issues.
> 
> 
> I was sorry to have to settle for 1080i but not entirely surprised. I could always replace the Xbox 360 with an HDMI-equipped model and I expect every piece of equipment I get from here on out will support HDMI.



ok, so my original question still applies: what had I set wrong to make the picture flash for a second, then nothing? I'm guessing that it's the HDMI->DVI cable that I originally tried. I'll need to set the input to component and try the component cables to see if that makes a difference.


Would be nice if I could use the HDMI->DVI cable + optical audio cables for connecting to the receiver and use the component cables to connect to a HD-PVR for recording.


Or can I re-output the component signal via other component cables, in addition to outputting via HDMI?


EDIT: thanks for your help, DarkAdept!


----------



## LowellG

I have a question for the 3808 owners. I have a 7.1 setup with a PS3 for Blu-Ray. Most Blu-Rays are still 5.1. Will the 3808 matrix a PCM 5.1 to a 7.1 setup?


I was comparing the 3808 to the new 2809. It looks like the 2809 will do it. The only other feature the 2809 has is the dynamic volume, which I understand will be available as an upgrade on the 3808.


----------



## odr

New to the forum and thought I could get some help with a little problem I am having. Have a 3808 connected to a Panasonic LCD, wii, blue ray, set top box, and an Ipod with the Denon link. Everything has worked fine for the last 6 mos. but over the last week have not been able to get audio in t.v. mode. Audio for everything else is unchanged. Can only guess kids pressed something playing the wii (last time they did that it took an hour and a half with Apple Care to trouble shoot). Any help/ideas would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG* /forum/post/14438131
> 
> 
> I have a question for the 3808 owners. I have a 7.1 setup with a PS3 for Blu-Ray. Most Blu-Rays are still 5.1. Will the 3808 matrix a PCM 5.1 to a 7.1 setup?
> 
> 
> .




Yes it will. My 3806 did it too.


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14432952
> 
> 
> - what do you mean by this? if you can define it, people might have some input for you.
> 
> 
> - speakers?
> 
> 
> - speaker setup?
> 
> 
> something isn't right if you think ALL the other modes sound like crap... not sure what it might be without a lot more input though...



Hi I kinda thought my post was not presented properly..


Ok here we go again...I am sure you are familiar with the Denon Menu that shows audio output options namely - 7 channel stero,Neural,Direct, standard,widescreen,superstadium,rock arena,jazz club, classic concert" . Got it?


Now i have been using "7 channel stereo" option as that sound sounds complete.However Denon wouldnt give other options if they are totally useless. But i have not used any others ever since i bought Denon, bcoz the volume levels are way too low or the sound is just not full with any of the others listed above.


I wanted to make sure if i am not doing something wrong.


I only have Sony upconversion DVD player and so i was wondering if i can still use "Direct" mode like user "rec head " has suggested?


Please let me know what do you guys use? and also mention sources ( like for Dvd what do u use? and for TV which one is the best one, and so on).


Thank you


gb


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14435567
> 
> 
> What kind of material are you talking about? If you are just talking about stereo music, then I agree that the 7.1 stereo is nice. I think it spoils you against regular 2ch stereo but I like direct as well. If you are comparing 2ch and 5.1 don't forget you have to change the volume to compensate.
> 
> 
> For movies I go direct and think it sounds great especially the HD audio.
> 
> 
> My setup is 5.1. Large fronts small sides.



I use a sony upcoversion DVD player to play DVD's, TV programs ofcourse and Net audio ( which sounds excellent in stereo and 7 channel stereo modes). However all others sound like crap.


i understand the volume levels need to be adjusted. But man...there is lot of difference in sound output.its just not a fuller sound.(also please refer to my very last post).


thank yu again.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14439914
> 
> 
> i understand the volume levels need to be adjusted. But man...there is lot of difference in sound output.its just not a fuller sound.(also please refer to my very last post).
> 
> 
> thank yu again.



methinks i understand now...










you are focusing on the loudness and considering that to be "what an expensive avr should sound like".... you are missing the point... the idea isn't to get "loud"... it's to get "good"...


if it sounds good to you in 7-channel, do yourself a favor... really try to listen to it in just 2-channel for awhile to get yourself "used to it" and concentrate on listening to the music, rather than it just being loud... just try it for an extended period with an open mind...


and if after that it still doesn't sound better to you in 2-channel, then just listen to it in 7-channel... it's your equipment and your ears, it only has to sound good to you...


----------



## kpdillon

Hey, those of you who are having random HDMI dropouts with our Denon (mostly users that also own Sony TV's) - do you think the HDMI CEC upgrade in the fall coming from Denon in a firmware release will fix this issue?


----------



## jb1677

Page 3 of the online PDF manual says:

"For proper heat dispersal, do not install this unit in a confined space, such as a bookcase or similar enclosure."


It also shows a small picture of the receiver with lines to measure distance and a "* Note" yet nowhere in the notes does it mention a distance.


Anyone have any idea's? Denon is less than prompt on replying. I checked all the manuals I could find (for various models) and they all have this error.


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/14440232
> 
> 
> methinks i understand now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are focusing on the loudness and considering that to be "what an expensive avr should sound like".... you are missing the point... the idea isn't to get "loud"... it's to get "good"...
> 
> 
> if it sounds good to you in 7-channel, do yourself a favor... really try to listen to it in just 2-channel for awhile to get yourself "used to it" and concentrate on listening to the music, rather than it just being loud... just try it for an extended period with an open mind...
> 
> 
> and if after that it still doesn't sound better to you in 2-channel, then just listen to it in 7-channel... it's your equipment and your ears, it only has to sound good to you...



hmmmm....May be i am expecting a lil bit of "Gain" in volume, but I am not really into loudness.







For example when i play lord of the rings dvd i can hear the soldiers foot steps...clearly in a 7 channel stereo ...or per say gandolf humming a song when he is first introduced to screen...these sounds are gone when other sound formats are chosen or may not sound as clear and crisp as a 7 channel stereo sound.We are not talking loudness here bcoz the volume can be increased to neutralize that feeling. I know for sure Denon is not a "loud" reciever. It is meant for quality sound.


But thanks anyways for your inputs..I shall try 2-channel mode for few days and see if i feel any better. Like you said its probably my "ears"


----------



## ccotenj

wait a second, i thought you were talking about listening to music...










if you are watching movies, and 7-channel sounds better than dolby, something is wrong without a doubt...


----------



## aaronwt

Yes, 7 channel stereo should pale in comparison to DPLIIx.


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14440912
> 
> 
> Yes, 7 channel stereo should pale in comparison to DPLIIx.



Hahaaa..i dont always see the DPLIIx option? I see it at the start of the movie and it disappears suddenly...I am not joking.This is one other thing i wanted to ask. I think someone else in this forum had a similar problem.


I want to try that option ( DPLII) music or movie etc.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14440912
> 
> 
> Yes, 7 channel stereo should pale in comparison to DPLIIx.



DPLIIx collapses a lot of soundtracks to (mostly) the center. That's my biggest problem with it. However, I do agree it usually sounds better to my ear, but sometimes you want "more sound" in a room for whatever reason with Dolby or regular stereo/mono tracks so the 7-channel "stereo" may be preferred. Especially with music, but I guess we're talking movies. At least you have the option...


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally posted by aaronwt:
> 
> Yes it will. My 3806 did it too.



Thanks, under what mode will it matrix 5.1 to 7.1; Dolby EX, IIx, NEO?


----------



## BanieBarnardo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14441174
> 
> 
> Hahaaa..i dont always see the DPLIIx option? I see it at the start of the movie and it disappears suddenly...I am not joking.This is one other thing i wanted to ask. I think someone else in this forum had a similar problem.
> 
> 
> I want to try that option ( DPLII) music or movie etc.



As it should










The menu's are usually stereo, so Prologic II will be used if Standard option is selected. Once the movie starts, a Dolby Digital sountrack kicks in and it should switch to Dolby Digital (for 5.1) or Dolby Digital + PLIIxC etc etc.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14429345
> 
> 
> Hi, new owner, upgraded from a 10 year old dolby pro logic only receiver.
> 
> 
> 1. Page 37, Source Select -> * -> Input Mode
> 
> Is this for Audio, Video, or Audio and Video?
> 
> How does this differ from Source Select -> * -> Other -> Video Select?
> 
> How does this differ from Source Select -> * -> Assign?
> 
> 
> 2. Page 39, Source Select -> * -> Assign
> 
> Is this for Audio, Video, or Audio and Video?
> 
> Source Select -> * -> Assign -> Digital is obviously just audio, but how's this relate to #1 above?
> 
> Source Select -> * -> Assign -> Component is obviously just video, but how's this relate to #1 above and Source Select -> * -> Other -> Video Select?
> 
> 
> Can anyone help explain these gui options to me?



Input Mode relates to audio and/or video. Auto should work well for nearly everything.


Source Select > Other > Video Select allows you to listen one input whilst watching another; eg listen to radio while watching satellite TV.


Assign is where you tell the receiver what equipment you have plugged into the various inputs.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## cybrsage

If I have a 6.1 sound system, should I use the NEO:6 or the PLIIx?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14441425
> 
> 
> DPLIIx collapses a lot of soundtracks to (mostly) the center. That's my biggest problem with it. However, I do agree it usually sounds better to my ear, but sometimes you want "more sound" in a room for whatever reason with Dolby or regular stereo/mono tracks so the 7-channel "stereo" may be preferred. Especially with music, but I guess we're talking movies. At least you have the option...




I can't say I've ever had PLIIx collapse the sound. When comparing Direct mode to PLIIx mode it actually widens what you hear in the back. The fronts basically sound the same. I've been using PLIIx for years and it's never sounded like it collapsed the audio to the center channel. Are you sure you aren't talking about PLII?

PLIIx was a big improvement over PLII. Although it's been a long time since I've used PLII. My first 7.1 receiver had it in 2001, and I just remember a big difference when I got my first receiver with PLIIx.


Here is Dolbys page on PLIIx

http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno...logic_IIx.html 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG* /forum/post/14441675
> 
> 
> Thanks, under what mode will it matrix 5.1 to 7.1; Dolby EX, IIx, NEO?



PLIIx is designed to create 7.1 sound from 2.0 to 5.1 audio. It has done an excellent job at it for the several years I've been using it.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14442664
> 
> 
> I can't say I've ever had PLIIx collapse the sound. When comparing Direct mode to PLIIx mode it actually widens what you hear in the back. The fronts basically sound the same. I've been using PLIIx for years and it's never sounded like it collapsed the audio to the center channel. Are you sure you aren't talking about PLII?
> 
> PLIIx was a big improvement over PLII. Although it's been a long time since I've used PLII. My first 7.1 receiver had it in 2001, and I just remember a big difference when I got my first receiver with PLIIx.



It might be the mode of PLIIx you're using. If you're using the 'cinema' mode, then yes, the sound will be focused more on the center channel. Try changing to 'music' mode (even for tv or movies), and I think this will do what you're looking for. The 'music' mode allows you to modify additional parameters (Panorama, Dimension, Center Width) that allow you to tailor how the sound is spread among your speakers.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14442932
> 
> 
> It might be the mode of PLIIx you're using. If you're using the 'cinema' mode, then yes, the sound will be focused more on the center channel. Try changing to 'music' mode (even for tv or movies), and I think this will do what you're looking for. The 'music' mode allows you to modify additional parameters (Panorama, Dimension, Center Width) that allow you to tailor how the sound is spread among your speakers.



Somehow, I'm not getting the PLIIx "Music" mode option anymore. What could I have done to disable it?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14442484
> 
> 
> If I have a 6.1 sound system, should I use the NEO:6 or the PLIIx?



After following aaronwt's link, I found this info:



> Quote:
> What are the key differences between Dolby Pro Logic IIx and other existing 6.1- and 7.1-channel offering?
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx is the only technology package that covers both 6.1 and 7.1 speaker configurations.
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx maintains the sonic clarity of Dolby Pro Logic II across all sources and output modes, ensuring unmatched aesthetic consistency and purity.
> 
> 
> Dolby Pro Logic IIx introduces no artificial coloration during playback. It remains true to the artist's intent


 http://www.dolby.com/consumer/techno..._faq_1.html#q5 


Good stuff.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prim8* /forum/post/14433472
> 
> 
> I was very surprised and disappointed by two things:
> 
> 
> 1) The weight was surprisingly light which may not be a huge deal as has been discussed here already but more importantly...



Did you lift it, or are you going by the specs. here? It sounds like the former, but if not, the actual weight is 39.25 lbs. from Denon's site. Specs. listied here were preliminary.



> Quote:
> 2) The damn thing has PLASTIC knobs!!! $1,600 for plastic knobs?



It is now $1700 MSRP, as of first week of July.


----------



## QZ1

I am using an IR extender system. I looked for the IR eye on the AVR with a flashlight, but I can't find it; where is it?


----------



## liquidmetal

Anyone using the


HSU VTF-2 MK 3 Subwoofer with this Denon? How does it do?


Any other recommendations in same price range?


Thanks!


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14445172
> 
> 
> Anyone using the
> 
> 
> HSU VTF-2 MK 3 Subwoofer with this Denon? How does it do?
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations in same price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Well we have a Epik Caliber and it's great with the 3808 and MA10's


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14445172
> 
> 
> Anyone using the
> 
> 
> HSU VTF-2 MK 3 Subwoofer with this Denon? How does it do?
> 
> 
> Any other recommendations in same price range?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I use the VTF-2 MK 2 sub and it works great


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14445007
> 
> 
> I am using an IR extender system. I looked for the IR eye on the AVR with a flashlight, but I can't find it; where is it?



Check out page 4 of the manual. The image shows it at the bottom left-hand side of the display.


----------



## rk69611

A few months ago, I bought a new 3808ci that I was able to take out of the box and get set up yesterday. I'm having problems in getting it to output bass to the front mains in any mode, and the sub will only work when the receiver is in PL II cinema mode. To put it another way, it sounds to me that anything under 80Hz isn't making it out of there speakers (or receiver). Just really want to get it working properly in 2 channel stereo for next couple of days.


I presume I'm doing something wrong but not sure what and Denon tech support wasn't particularly helpful. Would anyone mind sharing their setup?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silentcutting* /forum/post/14441174
> 
> 
> Hahaaa..i dont always see the DPLIIx option? I see it at the start of the movie and it disappears suddenly...I am not joking.This is one other thing i wanted to ask. I think someone else in this forum had a similar problem.
> 
> 
> I want to try that option ( DPLII) music or movie etc.



I should have said that I agree that most sound modes (stadium) are garbage. I can only guess these were added to AVRs years ago simply because they could. I was very surprised to find how much I like the 7ch stereo for music.


If you are listening to movies and your player bitstreams then try just using that and the 5.1 track that the movie has. The DPLIIx is only to expand 5.1 to 6 or 7. I haven't listened to any movies in 7ch stereo but I do find that 5.1 mixes often don't have much going on in the surrounds. After I first got the new setup I felt pretty cheated by the mixes, not my setup. Now I'm used to it.


----------



## liquidmetal

Does the Denon have RDS for the Tuner? How do you turn that on? (Radio data service)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crysmalion* /forum/post/12295245
> 
> 
> Doing the FW update has also improved the 2-way RF interaction with the RC7000 remote. I now get the RDS info from the tuner on the rmote as well (didn't when I had FW V1.05)
> 
> I'm loving this unit more and more every day!!


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14440335
> 
> 
> Hey, those of you who are having random HDMI dropouts with our Denon (mostly users that also own Sony TV's) - do you think the HDMI CEC upgrade in the fall coming from Denon in a firmware release will fix this issue?



Hi i have a Sony XBR bravia..I do face the HDMI switching problem. Its too slow.I had the same question. I am sure all Denon owners do










I hope someone like chris can answer that question??


But do u think this switching problem is worse with Sony???


gb


----------



## gwishon

I am, and was stunned by the difference between it and my old Infinity 1100 series sub. I have it sitting next to a sofa -- I don't need buttkickers in this sofa!


Paired with Klipsh reference series front center and front, with Klipsch ceiling mounts in a 7.1 configuration.


----------



## fhlh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rk69611* /forum/post/14446104
> 
> 
> A few months ago, I bought a new 3808ci that I was able to take out of the box and get set up yesterday. I'm having problems in getting it to output bass to the front mains in any mode, and the sub will only work when the receiver is in PL II cinema mode. To put it another way, it sounds to me that anything under 80Hz isn't making it out of there speakers (or receiver). Just really want to get it working properly in 2 channel stereo for next couple of days.
> 
> 
> I presume I'm doing something wrong but not sure what and Denon tech support wasn't particularly helpful. Would anyone mind sharing their setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



in two channel audio mode, select PURE. This should send everything to the FR/FL mains only. If the bass response is from your mains sounds right... this is a start.


Next... go into the on screen GUI and go to Manual Setup > Audio Setup > 2ch Direct/Stereo

make sure subwoofer is in use.

Set Subwoofer Mode to LFE+Main

Play around in this menu and you'll get it sounding like you want with 2 audio + sub.


----------



## neonflx

is it possible to pass 1080p/24 thru the 3808, i have my PS3 directly connected to a toshiba XF550 and doing 1080p/24 is not problem


i have an onkyo 805 hd dv connected thru the 3808 set up to output 1080p/24 with firmware 2.8 but i'm only getting 1080p any suggestions thx


----------



## liquidmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/14449939
> 
> 
> I am, and was stunned by the difference between it and my old Infinity 1100 series sub. I have it sitting next to a sofa -- I don't need buttkickers in this sofa!
> 
> 
> Paired with Klipsh reference series front center and front, with Klipsch ceiling mounts in a 7.1 configuration.



Which sub are you referring to?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neonflx* /forum/post/14451438
> 
> 
> is it possible to pass 1080p/24 thru the 3808, i have my PS3 directly connected to a toshiba XF550 and doing 1080p/24 is not problem
> 
> 
> i have an onkyo 805 hd dv connected thru the 3808 set up to output 1080p/24 with firmware 2.8 but i'm only getting 1080p any suggestions thx



Try turning off the I/P scaler in HDMI Setup so the video is passed straight through.


----------



## rk69611

Thank you for the reply - I'll give it a shot this evening


----------



## rspaight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14440335
> 
> 
> Hey, those of you who are having random HDMI dropouts with our Denon (mostly users that also own Sony TV's) - do you think the HDMI CEC upgrade in the fall coming from Denon in a firmware release will fix this issue?



I get infrequent brief (subsecond) dropouts on my KDS-50A2000. Black screen, but audio is uninterrupted. It usually happens once within 15 minutes after powering up and that's it. It didn't happen when the 3808 wasn't in the chain, so I'm sure the Denon is the culprit. (The PS3 would do it early on, but that got fixed in a firmware update at some point.)


I hope it's fixed in a firmware update, but I don't know that my TV even uses CEC, so it may well be unrelated to that. If the glass is half-full, perhaps tweaking the code for CEC will fix the dropouts as a side effect. (And maybe the check's in the mail.)


----------



## liquidmetal

I haven't seen this happen with my 60A3000. Only had my denon for a week though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rspaight* /forum/post/14452117
> 
> 
> I get infrequent brief (subsecond) dropouts on my KDS-50A2000. Black screen, but audio is uninterrupted. It usually happens once within 15 minutes after powering up and that's it. It didn't happen when the 3808 wasn't in the chain, so I'm sure the Denon is the culprit. (The PS3 would do it early on, but that got fixed in a firmware update at some point.)
> 
> 
> I hope it's fixed in a firmware update, but I don't know that my TV even uses CEC, so it may well be unrelated to that. If the glass is half-full, perhaps tweaking the code for CEC will fix the dropouts as a side effect. (And maybe the check's in the mail.)


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rspaight* /forum/post/14452117
> 
> 
> I get infrequent brief (subsecond) dropouts on my KDS-50A2000. Black screen, but audio is uninterrupted. It usually happens once within 15 minutes after powering up and that's it. It didn't happen when the 3808 wasn't in the chain, so I'm sure the Denon is the culprit. (The PS3 would do it early on, but that got fixed in a firmware update at some point.)
> 
> 
> I hope it's fixed in a firmware update, but I don't know that my TV even uses CEC, so it may well be unrelated to that. If the glass is half-full, perhaps tweaking the code for CEC will fix the dropouts as a side effect. (And maybe the check's in the mail.)



I get this on my 55A2000 also. Before I had my 3808 I would always see it on my PS3. Now that I have the 3808 I still get it. It only seems to blink once when I first turn it on and after that everything is fine. I can live with that, but it would be nice if it gets fixed. I do think that the set is to blame too though and I am not convinced that the 3808 is the only thing causing it.


----------



## rlstjohn

Could someone tell me how to force a "manual update"? I've added some Internet Radio stations via the vTuner, but they aren't showing up under my favorites in the GUI? Thank you


Robert


----------



## TMG

Is there a way for the 3808CI to access my iTunes library without a direct connection to an iPod? What's the best way to do this?


Thanks,

TMG


----------



## GDZ

Are there better alternatives (current or on the horizon) to this avr for playing music from an external hard drive storing an entire CD library via USB? Based on searches in this thread, it seems the functionality of the player in the AVR is weak, and I do not want to stream from my computer using options of that nature. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## B612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMG* /forum/post/14456211
> 
> 
> Is there a way for the 3808CI to access my iTunes library without a direct connection to an iPod? What's the best way to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TMG



Where are your iTunes stored?


If your tunes are on a computer and you have a network, connect the 3808 to the network.


If you do not have a network, I think you should be able to use a cross cable to connect directly to your PC.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TMG* /forum/post/14456211
> 
> 
> Is there a way for the 3808CI to access my iTunes library without a direct connection to an iPod? What's the best way to do this?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TMG



The Denon network AVRs are only able to stream from Windows Media Player 11 or through a DLNA media server. If you're on a Mac, you will need to download a DLNA compliant media server, such as TwonkyVision's TwonkyMedia. You can download a 30-day trial at http://www.twonkyvision.com/ 


Once you install the media server, it will serve all or select audio files on your Mac, including your iTunes music library. You can then see your Mac when you select the Net/USB input. It works as advertised.


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14447278
> 
> 
> Does the Denon have RDS for the Tuner? How do you turn that on? (Radio data service)



I don't know about the RC7000 remote (when used with the 3808), but only the Denon AVR-5308 has a built-in RDS display.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by rk69611
> _...I'm having problems in getting it to output bass to the front mains in any mode, and the sub will only work when the receiver is in PL II cinema mode. To put it another way, it sounds to me that anything under 80Hz isn't making it out of there speakers (or receiver). [SNIP]
> 
> I presume I'm doing something wrong but not sure what and Denon tech support wasn't particularly helpful. Would anyone mind sharing their setup?_
> 
> 
> REPLY by fhlh:
> _in two channel audio mode, select PURE. This should send everything to the FR/FL mains only. If the bass response is from your mains sounds right... this is a start.
> 
> Next... go into the on screen GUI and go to Manual Setup > Audio Setup > 2ch Direct/Stereo
> 
> make sure subwoofer is in use.
> 
> Set Subwoofer Mode to LFE+Main
> 
> Play around in this menu and you'll get it sounding like you want with 2 audio + sub_



rk69611: IF I understand you I seem to be having the REVERSE issue:

I'm TRYING to get 80hz and below sent to my subwoofer.

This works with most of my inputs, but I'm having issues with my NAD T585 (universal/SACD player)**


Specifically, while playing standard CD's NO sound is output from my sub.

(this while using HDMI or Analog outputs with Denon surround set to Stereo)

I have my 2Ch Direct/Stereo settings as suggested above - with Front crossover set to 80.


Now here's the *weirdest part:* If I FIRST play a 2ch SACD, my sub gets activated. AFTER THIS if I insert a CD, (while Denon input set to Analog or HDMI) the sub continues to work -- as if it first needed to be woken up. A few other Denon seemingly unrelated MENU changes (messing with HDMI scaling for ex) have accomplished same (but much less reliably)


**Other info -- In case it should matter:
NAD connected the HDMI 4 (labeled "DVR"), EXT IN, and Analog.

With hopes that ignoring HDMI would help, I also added an RCA vid cable between the 2 devices, and tried use vid select to choose this analog cable.

Note that the NAD performs it's own bass management while using EXT IN for SACD and Dolby Dig. But not so for CD's. The NAD doesn't convert DSD to PCM, and does NOT output SACD via HDMI.


----------



## rahull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14456833
> 
> 
> rk69611: IF I understand you I seem to be having the REVERSE issue:
> 
> I'm TRYING to get 80hz and below sent to my subwoofer.
> 
> This works with most of my inputs, but I'm having issues with my NAD T585 (universal/SACD player)**
> 
> 
> Specifically, while playing standard CD's NO sound is output from my sub.
> 
> (this while using HDMI or Analog outputs with Denon surround set to Stereo)
> 
> I have my 2Ch Direct/Stereo settings as suggested above - with Front crossover set to 80.
> 
> 
> Now here's the *weirdest part:* If I FIRST play a 2ch SACD, my sub gets activated. AFTER THIS if I insert a CD, (while Denon input set to Analog or HDMI) the sub continues to work -- as if it first needed to be woken up. A few other Denon seemingly unrelated MENU changes (messing with HDMI scaling for ex) have accomplished same (but much less reliably)
> 
> 
> **Other info -- In case it should matter:
> NAD connected the HDMI 4 (labeled "DVR"), EXT IN, and Analog.
> 
> With hopes that ignoring HDMI would help, I also added an RCA vid cable between the 2 devices, and tried use vid select to choose this analog cable.
> 
> Note that the NAD performs it's own bass management while using EXT IN for SACD and Dolby Dig. But not so for CD's. The NAD doesn't convert DSD to PCM, and does NOT output SACD via HDMI.



Are you using AUTO-ON ? If so you may not be hitting the auto-on hard enough. Turn down the sub level (so it gets more volume from the amp) and recalibrate the system. Most subs have a power on lamp that indicates if they are on or not.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rahull* /forum/post/14457179
> 
> 
> Are you using AUTO-ON ? If so you may not be hitting the auto-on hard enough. Turn down the sub level (so it gets more volume from the amp) and recalibrate the system. Most subs have a power on lamp that indicates if they are on or not.



You might also want to try a Y-splitter cable to your sub (if you're not already). This allows the sub to be more sensitive to an incoming signal when using the auto-on function.


----------



## neonflx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14451555
> 
> 
> Try turning off the I/P scaler in HDMI Setup so the video is passed straight through.



i been playing around with the settings without any luck , i will connect the player directly to the tv and see if in fact i can get 1080p/24 it could be the player and buggy firmware thx


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> _Are you using AUTO-ON ? If so you may not be hitting the auto-on hard enough. ...[snip] Most subs have a power on lamp that indicates if they are on or not._



Yes, using Auto-On. and Yes, aware of lamp (that's how I first noticed it wasn't being activated) hadn't missed the bass since it was coming from my speakers.



> Quote:
> _Turn down the sub level (so it gets more volume from the amp) and recalibrate the system._



Hmm? would've thought the opposite - I've actually got it set considerably lower than audysses. But hey - will give it a try. Could Phase or slope setting have any effect?



> Quote:
> You might also want to try a Y-splitter cable to your sub (if you're not already). This allows the sub to be more sensitive to an incoming signal when using the auto-on function.



Seems worth a try.

*Also wondering if possibly related:* My Amp is set to activate based on audio signal (rather than 12v to avoid sudden spike) - could this be confusing the works? It does often mean Amp doesn't activate till first few notes have played. Doesn't seem to interfere with other inputs...


----------



## silentcutting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rlstjohn* /forum/post/14456176
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me how to force a "manual update"? I've added some Internet Radio stations via the vTuner, but they aren't showing up under my favorites in the GUI? Thank you
> 
> 
> Robert



Hello there !! Are you using the Remote control to add the favourites? or using the internet??


Try one or the other..


1) Go to www.denonradio.com , login to site using email id and pass,choose your fav.net radio and click the "love symbol" to add to a 'Group' named by you. All the fav. channels therefore will be listed under the group.


However when u want to look up your favourites in the list..do the following


Click Net/usb ON remote ok? Now you will see 3 or 4 listings namely


internet radio,favourites,recently played. correct?


To see your favourites added via internet - click internet radio, then favourites which is a submenu under internet radio. YOU SHOULD SEE IT..


2) Option 2 - Using Remote control to add a fav channel..


Play your fav. channel first...Now u use remote control's LCD SCREEN - click Net/usb on remote controls "LCD screen" dont click the remote button that says Net/usb. ok?? Once u do that..you will see a "memo" icon on the LCD screen way to the bottom....click that and a pop up window shows up..select yes...


Now click Net/USB on denon remote...(the actual button)..to see the menu listing...


This time you should find the fav. channel under the main menu that says "favourites". Not under the sub menu favourites under "internet radio"



Good luck.


----------



## rspaight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14456781
> 
> 
> The Denon network AVRs are only able to stream from Windows Media Player 11 or through a DLNA media server. If you're on a Mac, you will need to download a DLNA compliant media server, such as TwonkyVision's TwonkyMedia. You can download a 30-day trial at http://www.twonkyvision.com/
> 
> 
> Once you install the media server, it will serve all or select audio files on your Mac, including your iTunes music library. You can then see your Mac when you select the Net/USB input. It works as advertised.



For what it's worth, you can also use Nullriver's Media Link. It's sold as a Mac-to-PS3 product, but also works with the 3808 (at least for iTunes music libraries).

http://www.nullriver.com/products/medialink 


I haven't tried Twonky, so I don't know how it measures up, but Media Link is cheaper...


----------



## AdamWL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rspaight* /forum/post/14461104
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, you can also use Nullriver's Media Link. It's sold as a Mac-to-PS3 product, but also works with the 3808 (at least for iTunes music libraries).
> 
> http://www.nullriver.com/products/medialink
> 
> 
> I haven't tried Twonky, so I don't know how it measures up, but Media Link is cheaper...



TwonkyMedia actually works on the honor system for payment. They give you a renewable 30-day trial, everytime you restart the server (or restart your computer). If you use it beyond the 30-day trial, you "should" pay for it.


----------



## rahull

"Hmm? would've thought the opposite - I've actually got it set considerably lower than audysses. But hey - will give it a try. Could Phase or slope setting have any effect?"


The auto-on circuits should be before the sub's volume control. Turning down the sub's level will cause the amplifier to send a higher level to maintain proper balance and should turn on the sub if low level was the problem.


----------



## miller8b

I have an audio playback question. The Denon 3808 manual states that it supports FLAC files but when I go to a folder that contains FLAC files it just says ----empty-----, it doesn't display them at all. I can see mp3 and wav files but no FLAC










Any help appreciated


----------



## pikespeakhiker

I apologize in advance if this is answered somewhere and I missed it, but I have spent half a day googling this site and others to find the answers.


1. I have a Harmony One and am trying to find out how to reliably program a sequence that includes navigating the OSD menu. An example would be to Manual Setup->HDMI->Change from Amp to TV for sound. Given that the menu is always relative, I don't see how this could be done. And I haven't seen any manual codes that can access everything nested this far down. Any way to accomplish this?


2. I have somewhat variable audio-video sync issues inter-source (difference between sources - BlueRay vs DirecTV HR21) and intra-source (different programs on single source - HR21). I am running with default auto lip sync enabled and then also manually set the audio delay. I see consensus that the variation I described is pretty consistent with others. But I am wondering if anyone has found whether it is better to run with lip sync enabled or disabled?


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pikespeakhiker* /forum/post/14463787
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance if this is answered somewhere and I missed it, but I have spent half a day googling this site and others to find the answer.
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony One and am trying to find out how to reliably program a sequence that includes navigating the OSD menu. An example would be to Manual Setup->HDMI->Change from Amp to TV for sound. Given that the menu is always relative, I don't see how this could be done. And I haven't seen any manual codes that can access everything nested this far down.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the answer?



Not sure if this helps, but on my Harmony 880, the menu button always started on "Parameters->Audio". In fact, I recently had the Harmony learn the Menu code from the Denon remote so it would re-start where I left off from after exiting the GUI. So there must be a remote code out there that goes to this "home" position in the menu. I don't know how to get this code if it isn't being downloaded from Logitech, though.


----------



## Canyonlands

I'm happy to have this AVR coming to me and intend on leaving it hard-wired to my D-Link Xtreme N Gigabit Router . My internet is fiber optic and I've used Cat 6 for everything so far. I assume I can with the AVR-3808 but thought I'd poll the board prior to placing my cable order at monoprice.


----------



## EnergyOwner

I am considering getting the 3808 from Costco. I am aware they are an unauthorized dealer and I can live with that given their generous return policy. Is there any other issue I should be aware of? I gather (hope) the receiver still receives software updates (both free and paid).


----------



## mst8ken

Guys. might need your help....


I've bought my 3808 just end of June and first problem im having with it now is the INPUT SIGNAL CHANNEL on the left hand side... aint showing up now.


Usually when i plug my ps3 or a dvd player through the amp, it'll show up some icons on the left hand side.


I took it back to the place where i bought it from...and they tested it with all different cables, HDMI, COAXIL, and even just the normal video cable...and it didnt work.


No sound is coming from the amp, no image is coming through it.


I plug my PS3 directly to the TV without going through the amp and it works perfectly. So the cables im using aren't damaged or anything.


The place where i bought the AVR 3808 is going to call up DENON today to see if they want the amp back or if they want to do more testing before it gets sent back.


Any suggestions i can do would be greatly appreciated.


ALSO i've RESET the amp once at home...and reset the machine again at the store. It still wont show up anything on the left hand side of the amp.


I've reset it by pressing the power button, then holding the standard and DSP stimulation button...and then pressing the power button again to turn it back on. It flashes 5 times at 1 second intervals.... so i think i've done it right.


Does anyone else thing i've blown something? I mean if i've blown the fuse i dont think the amp will turn on right? Also if something is burnt inside i think i'd be able to smell it too..... LOL but i dont smell anything there.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14465070
> 
> 
> I'm happy to have this AVR coming to me and intend on leaving it hard-wired to my D-Link Xtreme N Gigabit Router . My internet is fiber optic and I've used Cat 6 for everything so far. I assume I can with the AVR-3808 but thought I'd poll the board prior to placing my cable order at monoprice.



Yes, cat6 twisted pair will work fine.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14463707
> 
> 
> I have an audio playback question. The Denon 3808 manual states that it supports FLAC files but when I go to a folder that contains FLAC files it just says ----empty-----, it doesn't display them at all. I can see mp3 and wav files but no FLAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated



Try using twonkymedia server.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14465672
> 
> 
> I am considering getting the 3808 from Costco. I am aware they are an unauthorized dealer and I can live with that given their generous return policy. Is there any other issue I should be aware of? I gather (hope) the receiver still receives software updates (both free and paid).



You might review the Denon warranty statement on their web site.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mst8ken* /forum/post/14465841
> 
> 
> Guys. might need your help....
> 
> 
> I've bought my 3808 just end of June and first problem im having with it now is the INPUT SIGNAL CHANNEL on the left hand side... aint showing up now.
> 
> 
> Usually when i plug my ps3 or a dvd player through the amp, it'll show up some icons on the left hand side.
> 
> 
> I took it back to the place where i bought it from...and they tested it with all different cables, HDMI, COAXIL, and even just the normal video cable...and it didnt work.
> 
> 
> No sound is coming from the amp, no image is coming through it.
> 
> 
> I plug my PS3 directly to the TV without going through the amp and it works perfectly. So the cables im using aren't damaged or anything.
> 
> 
> The place where i bought the AVR 3808 is going to call up DENON today to see if they want the amp back or if they want to do more testing before it gets sent back.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions i can do would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> ALSO i've RESET the amp once at home...and reset the machine again at the store. It still wont show up anything on the left hand side of the amp.
> 
> 
> I've reset it by pressing the power button, then holding the standard and DSP stimulation button...and then pressing the power button again to turn it back on. It flashes 5 times at 1 second intervals.... so i think i've done it right.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else thing i've blown something? I mean if i've blown the fuse i dont think the amp will turn on right? Also if something is burnt inside i think i'd be able to smell it too..... LOL but i dont smell anything there.



Sounds like a hardware failure and will need repair.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14465909
> 
> 
> You might review the Denon warranty statement on their web site.



I looked at the statement and I can live without the warranty. If it goes belly up within 2 years, Costco will refund my money. The only thing I can think of against going this route is the online upgrades. Anyone purchased from an unauthorized dealer and had no problems with firmware upgrades?


As an aside, I would have loved to purchase from my local dealer (the only one within two hours of my house) but when I asked for a demo, he said "You know, I can't remember the last time I demoed a receiver. The demo room is being used as a stock room." If Denon (and others) want to go the dealer-only route, fine. Just make sure your dealers are providing the pre-sales support you think they are. I am not going to pay the premium if I am not going to receive the service.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14466018
> 
> 
> I looked at the statement and I can live without the warranty. If it goes belly up within 2 years, Costco will refund my money. The only thing I can think of against going this route is the online upgrades. Anyone purchased from an unauthorized dealer and had no problems with firmware upgrades?
> 
> 
> As an aside, I would have loved to purchase from my local dealer (the only one within two hours of my house) but when I asked for a demo, he said "You know, I can't remember the last time I demoed a receiver. The demo room is being used as a stock room." If Denon (and others) want to go the dealer-only route, fine. Just make sure your dealers are providing the pre-sales support you think they are. I am not going to pay the premium if I am not going to receive the service.



Just to be clear there has not been any firmware upgrades yet for the 3808ci but there has been a few updates.

The first firmware upgrade is going to be this Fall when they have the Audyssey dynamic volume upgrade that we can purchase.

I'm not sure how the upgrade is going to be handled but my dealer will let me know what he finds out at CEDIA.

The big question that I've never got an answer to is what about remote maintenance (which could very well be tied in to the upgrades) I know Best Buy won't be doing them so what about people who didn't buy the 3808ci from a custom installer & want an upgrade or need remote maintenance?


Demo room as a stock room??

Doesn't sound like much of a dealer to me!!

Best Buy also sells Denon & Magnolia has it set up for a demo but you still won't get any support.


----------



## Canyonlands

EnergyOwner:


It's a coincidence that you posted directly under my first reply to this thread, because I just ordered my 3808 from Costco online last night. I live in the mountains, over 100 miles from an authorized service center, but have a Costco not far from me. Also, the price was the best I saw in relation to sources that I'd consider to be reputable. That said, the few Denon products shown on Costco's web site look iffy because the photos aren't like any of their other merchandise images. It looks like someone put the receiver on a dresser in their bedroom and photographed it with a P&S camera. Odd.


Never-the-less I placed my order last night but just a few minutes ago I received notification that my order had been *canceled*. No reason was given and I've emailed them to get an answer.


In the mean time, I've found an authorized dealer that is listing the 3808 for just $100 more than the Costco price so I may go that route instead.


I'm personally not too worried about the upgrades that have been slated for the fall. If the upgrade is an easy process that's not overpriced then I'll consider it.


Good luck with Costco if you go that route. I'll report back as to why my order was canceled.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14466018
> 
> 
> I looked at the statement and I can live without the warranty. If it goes belly up within 2 years, Costco will refund my money. The only thing I can think of against going this route is the online upgrades. Anyone purchased from an unauthorized dealer and had no problems with firmware upgrades?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14466527
> 
> 
> Demo room as a stock room??
> 
> Doesn't sound like much of a dealer to me!!
> 
> Best Buy also sells Denon & Magnolia has it set up for a demo but you still won't get any support.



Yeah... I found out he's not into demo's, just sales. Won't even budge on the MSRP. Ticks me off big time.







If I want that level of service I would go to a big box store. At least they have some receivers set up to demo.


I think I have found another authorized dealer about an hour away so I may give him a shot at it around Labour Day and see if he can come within $100 or so of the Costco price.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14466806
> 
> 
> Good luck with Costco if you go that route. I'll report back as to why my order was canceled.



Very interesting. Please do report back. I did notice the pictures on the US site looked dodgy. The Canadian ones look like Denon stock photos.


----------



## Dan P.

Has anyone encountered this?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post14468694


----------



## jb1677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14440472
> 
> 
> Page 3 of the online PDF manual says:
> 
> "For proper heat dispersal, do not install this unit in a confined space, such as a bookcase or similar enclosure."
> 
> 
> It also shows a small picture of the receiver with lines to measure distance and a "* Note" yet nowhere in the notes does it mention a distance.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea's? Denon is less than prompt on replying. I checked all the manuals I could find (for various models) and they all have this error.



Anyone have any ideas here?


----------



## liquidmetal

Anyone seen this?

http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf 


I was programming my Pronto this weekend. A guy on remote central

has this filled out for the Pronto, so all I had to do was reference his

IR codes.


But, I couldn't figure out which one of these is the Return button? Anyone know?


Also, anyone know what these codes do: Page 3, RT, RDS, PTY.


I was hoping I could do repeat or random for internet folders with one button, but no go

so far.


----------



## zoro

Do we need to send in our 3808s for audyssey firmware upcoming upgrade, and for how much?


----------



## QZ1

Quote: Originally Posted by jb1677

_Page 3 of the online PDF manual says:


"For proper heat dispersal, do not install this unit in a confined space, such as a bookcase or similar enclosure."


It also shows a small picture of the receiver with lines to measure distance and a "* Note" yet nowhere in the notes does it mention a distance.


Anyone have any idea's? Denon is less than prompt on replying. I checked all the manuals I could find (for various models) and they all have this error._



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14468771
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas here?



It is not an error. Denon has had that installation diagram used for several years at least. If you scale the diagram, it works out to ~4" space, IIRC, which is what people generally advise on this forum. Denon should answer you, and may say something different.


In an HT cabinet, though, 1-2" on the sides is fairly typical. Try to have 4" at the back of AVR, and the same or more above the AVR.


It really depends one's entire ventilation system, as to how much space is needed. It depends on, if any sides are open, if there is air flow from front to back, if there are any fans. IOW, Denon or AVS readers can only provide a general guideline.


It is a good idea, once the AVR is installed, to monitor the temp., and, if necessary, add fans. In some cases, people have to change the housing, but that isn't practical in many cases.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14469375
> 
> 
> Do we need to send in our 3808s for audyssey firmware upcoming upgrade, and for how much?



I haven't heard that. In fact, IIRC, it will be a customer firmware upgrade, just like the firmware updates.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14465672
> 
> 
> I am considering getting the 3808 from Costco. I am aware they are an unauthorized dealer and I can live with that given their generous return policy. Is there any other issue I should be aware of? I gather (hope) the receiver still receives software updates (both free and paid).



I have an 'unauthorized' 3808 and have had no trouble with firmware updates. Hope to have no trouble with upgrade...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14469588
> 
> 
> I have an 'unauthorized' 3808 and have had no trouble with firmware updates. Hope to have no trouble with upgrade...



Thanks for the reassurances. If an authorized dealer can't give me a good deal around Labour Day, I will wait to hear what happens at CEDIA.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rspaight* /forum/post/14461104
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, you can also use Nullriver's Media Link. It's sold as a Mac-to-PS3 product, but also works with the 3808 (at least for iTunes music libraries).



The only issue with MediaLink is that it won't stream FLAC. That's because a) iTunes doesn't do FLAC and b) neither does the PS3. Otherwise it does work great with the 3808.


But due to the lack of FLAC I've been using Twonky.


Now if you have a PS3 and an Xbox 360, you can just use Twonky for both (although MediaLink is a UPnP server it doesn't allow the Xbox), and that *is* cheaper than MediaLink + Connect360, although not quite as pretty. (But more functional with FLAC support.)


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14465070
> 
> 
> I'm happy to have this AVR coming to me and intend on leaving it hard-wired to my D-Link Xtreme N Gigabit Router . My internet is fiber optic and I've used Cat 6 for everything so far. I assume I can with the AVR-3808 but thought I'd poll the board prior to placing my cable order at monoprice.



The Ethernet on the 3808 is just 100Mbit. You don't even need Cat 5e for that.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14469588
> 
> 
> I have an 'unauthorized' 3808 and have had no trouble with firmware updates. Hope to have no trouble with upgrade...



Of course, because there isn't a registration pre-requisite in order to update the firmware.


----------



## yexel

I just got a 3808ci and tried to do 7.1 but it won't work. I am a newb and Denon tech support is useless so I was wondering if I can get any help. I set Amp Assignment to 7.1 but Audyssey doesn't give me a 7.1 choice, only 5.1.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/14470460
> 
> 
> The Ethernet on the 3808 is just 100Mbit. You don't even need Cat 5e for that.



You don't need Cat6 for Gigabit either. I've been running a gigabit network at home since 2001 on Cat5e.


----------



## Canyonlands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14473042
> 
> 
> You don't need Cat6 for Gigabit either. I've been running a gigabit network at home since 2001 on Cat5e.



In my case, my recorded test speeds more than doubled when I switched to a Cat 6 network cable from my fiber optic drop, to my wireless router.


I guess there's no use for anything beyond Cat 5e for the link between the router and 3808 due to its networking speed.


So how well does the 3808 keep up with streaming tasks?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14472233
> 
> 
> Of course, because there isn't a registration pre-requisite in order to update the firmware.



Does anyone know how Denon handled the 4806/5805 upgrades? Did they require product registration?


----------



## schmoppa

I want to record from my cable box with a Hauppauge HD-PVR, which requires component video and optical audio inputs (I'm sure most of you have heard of it).


My cable box has both a DVI output (and optical audio toslink output), as well as component and RCA stereo output.


I was hoping to output to my 3808ci from cable box via a DVI->HDMI cable and optical audio cable, and output to the HD-PVR via component and rca cable, but it seems as though the Denon does not like the signal from the DVI output, though my TV, a Sharp Aquous, accepts the signal. The Denon displays a full-res 1080i image for a split second, then goes blank, when using the DVI -> HDMI cable, so I assume that somehow the Denon is very strict with the HDCP protection (which is somehow ignored by the Aquos.


I'm now wondering if I can output simultaneously from the Denon to the TV via HDMI and to the HD-PVR via component and optical toslink? This would allow me to record and watch a show at the same time, though I'd still prefer to be able to output successfully 2 ways direct from the cable box so I don't have to worry about keeping the receiver on AND on the cable input in order to record to my HTPC / HD-PVR.


Note that I don't have a HD-PVR yet, and that I have a second DVI->HDMI cable that connects the HTPC to the Denon successfully!


Stupid DRM!


EDIT: I just realized that the Hauppauge has both component/toslink inputs and outputs, passing through the audio and video signals, so theoretically I wouldn't have to worry about outputting from the cable box via 2 methods (DVI and component), OR output just via component/optical to Denon and then output both via HDMI to TV and component/optical to HD-PVR.


I'd still like to know if that's possible, however.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/14474406
> 
> 
> I am assuming that your cable box doesn't have an HDMI output, only DVI. But if you use the component video out from your cable box straight to the HD-PVR, you should be fine. Some users have encountered difficulties with the optical audio from their cable boxes, so YMMV. Otherwise, use the analog RCA audio out from your cable box, but be advised that the HD-PVR RCA audio jacks are reversed (you would have to switch the audio sides to be correct).
> 
> 
> I have a 3808CI, SA8300HD cable box and the HD-PVR. This is how I have it hooked up:
> 
> 
> - SA8300HD cable box straight to LCD TV via HDMI.
> 
> - SA8300HD component video out to HD-PVR.
> 
> - SA8300HD toslink/optical out to HD-PVR. My cable box must have audio set to "Other" in menu for toslink audio to be recognized by the HD-PVR as 2-ch PCM audio.
> 
> - HD-PVR component video out to 3808CI.
> 
> - HD-PVR toslink/optical out to 3808CI.
> 
> - 3808CI HDMI out to TV.
> 
> - HD-PVR USB out to PC.
> 
> 
> The HD-PVR is a great product, but it is still in need of refinement. I am able to record 1080i at 13.5Mbps quality without issues, but it will fill up your hard drive quickly. Hopefully, the 5.1 optical audio update will be available soon.
> 
> 
> Problems:
> 
> - TV must be on and set to TV input same as 3808CI HDMI cable. The 3808CI can be off, but the TV must always be on (probably due to direct HDMI to TV connection).
> 
> - TV, cable box and HD-PVR must all be on and running before connecting to PC. The provided capture software is finicky (ArcSoft Total Media Studio / Capture) and everything must be ready before my PC will recognize the .ts stream coming from the HD-PVR.
> 
> 
> You might want to check the following AVS threads regarding the HD-PVR:
> 
> Hauppauge WinTV HD PVR (H.264) screenshot
> 
> Reload this Page
> 
> Hauppauge HDPVR-1212 Owner's Thread



Thank you for your detailed and informative post!


I was already subscribed to the 'Hauppauge WinTV HD PVR (H.264) screenshot' thread - frankly, I'm barely skimming, waiting for the dust to settle and issues to be solved.










So, using the HD-PVR, I must keep the TV on but it's ok to have the Denon 3808 off? Makes no sense(!) (stupid DRM!); TV (connected via HDCP-protected link) must be on in order for me to be able to record via analog inputs that I'm legally allowed to?


In my case, I'd want to connect directly: cable box -> HD PVR (via component and optical toslink) -> (passthrough) 3808ci -> (via HDMI) TV.


Would this work?


----------



## cybrsage

The upgrades to the Denon should be able to be done by the user. They should come via the puchase area in the AVR's gui.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14473378
> 
> 
> In my case, my recorded test speeds more than doubled when I switched to a Cat 6 network cable from my fiber optic drop, to my wireless router.
> 
> 
> I guess there's no use for anything beyond Cat 5e for the link between the router and 3808 due to its networking speed.
> 
> 
> So how well does the 3808 keep up with streaming tasks?



You either had Cat3 or a bad cable if they doubled. My Fiber drop has 50mbs Internet which even Cat5 can handle at 100mbs and of course with Cat5E I've measured over 700mbs throughput on my Network back in the early 2000's when I used to measure it.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Has anybody drawn up a complete/partial recommended setup settings for the 3808?


HH


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill_H* /forum/post/14464397
> 
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but on my Harmony 880, the menu button always started on "Parameters->Audio". In fact, I recently had the Harmony learn the Menu code from the Denon remote so it would re-start where I left off from after exiting the GUI. So there must be a remote code out there that goes to this "home" position in the menu. I don't know how to get this code if it isn't being downloaded from Logitech, though.



Quote:

Originally Posted by pikespeakhiker



> Quote:
> I have a Harmony One and am trying to find out how to reliably program a sequence that includes navigating the OSD menu. An example would be to Manual Setup->HDMI->Change from Amp to TV for sound. Given that the menu is always relative, I don't see how this could be done. And I haven't seen any manual codes that can access everything nested this far down.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the answer?
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but on my Harmony 880, the menu button always started on "Parameters->Audio". In fact, I recently had the Harmony learn the Menu code from the Denon remote so it would re-start where I left off from after exiting the GUI. So there must be a remote code out there that goes to this "home" position in the menu. I don't know how to get this code if it isn't being downloaded from Logitech, though.



Love to tell you otherwise, but the only work-around I could find was to start all Menu based Macro's by starting with Parameters Button. As far as I can tell, pressing Menu always goes to last displayed submenu (thus rendering it useless to begin a Macro.


With Harmony Remotes this means in most cases you'll have MINIMALLY a 2 part Macro (since Harmony remotes's have max of 5 steps).


The Macro step limit is the prime reason I (also) use Universal Remote brand products. I use the Harmony primarily for Vistors.

*PLEASE: Someone Else Pipe-In If you've found a better solution*


RANT: Both Denon and Logitech should be shot for creating this dilemma.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14475391
> 
> 
> The upgrades to the Denon should be able to be done by the user. They should come via the puchase area in the AVR's gui.



Thanks.


----------



## ironk4699

I have searched this entire thread and can't find any solutions to my problem.


I am trying to hook up my 3808 to my network so that I can access mp3 files on my computer. I am able to receive internet radio stations, and also am able to control the receiver through my computer/internet. My computer recognizes the Denon and I have "Allowed" it to share my media files in Windows Media Player, however there is no folder or computer for me to select to browse through the files when I select the Net/USB function.


Please help, why can't I see the computer on the menu screen after I select the source to Net/USB...my only options are Favorties, Recently Played and Internet Radio.


----------



## sterryo

Moved my 3808 into a new rack Monday. After plugging everything back in I started to test. No problems except IR which errors out with "Server Disconnected".

I have tried to reset AVR with small button several times.

I have verified the connection as I can see the receiver through my browser and command3808

I have done a hard reset (per manual pg. 58)


Still no luck. I have searched the thread and found no other suggestions, anyone have an idea of where to go from here.


thx


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironk4699* /forum/post/14478438
> 
> 
> My computer recognizes the Denon and I have "Allowed" it to share my media files in Windows Media Player, however there is no folder or computer for me to select to browse through the files when I select the Net/USB function.
> 
> 
> Please help, why can't I see the computer on the menu screen after I select the source to Net/USB...my only options are Favorties, Recently Played and Internet Radio.



what version of Windows Media player are you running?


----------



## ironk4699

I have Windows Media Player version 11


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironk4699* /forum/post/14479113
> 
> 
> I have Windows Media Player version 11



are you running a AntiVirus program that may be limiting access to that PC


----------



## Mysteriouskk

Is there an authorized dealer where i can get this for a discount?


----------



## talen316

Anyone pairing the *3808* with a *Sony Bravia* and *not* experiencing the HDMI handshake issues that many seem to be encountering?


I'm trying to decide whether or not to go with the 3808, but I have a Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500 and the problems that Sony Bravia XBR owners seem to be having is concerning... Hard to tell if these are isolated incidents with a few users or if it is affecting the majority of owners who are using this pair of devices together...


Thanks


----------



## ironk4699

STERRYO - YOU ARE THE MAN!!! It works now...thanks so much...greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## teacher1066

I've spent quite a while saving up for the 3808 and I installed it today. Unfortunately, I don't have the brains to get the unit to decode DTS Master Audio and Dolby HD. I've assigned the amp to the rear back speakers, I've set the surround on "standard" and expected that the amp would automatically defer to the proper setting. It does not. I am feeding it with a PS3 with a DTS demo so I know that the signal is accurate. Sony tells me that the PS3 is outputting DTS 7.1.

I called Denon and spoke with an incompetent tech guy who could not help me but promised to return my call after he had done research. He didn't, of course, do that.

The manual is a nightmare for me. I am embarrassed that I can't work my way throiugh this problem. Thank you to anyone willing to help. Tim


----------



## yexel

^You are not alone. I am not sure how to set up my 3808 either and the manual and tech support are no help.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teacher1066* /forum/post/14479567
> 
> 
> I've spent quite a while saving up for the 3808 and I installed it today. Unfortunately, I don't have the brains to get the unit to decode DTS Master Audio and Dolby HD. I've assigned the amp to the rear back speakers, I've set the surround on "standard" and expected that the amp would automatically defer to the proper setting. It does not. I am feeding it with a PS3 with a DTS demo so I know that the signal is accurate. Sony tells me that the PS3 is outputting DTS 7.1.
> 
> I called Denon and spoke with an incompetent tech guy who could not help me but promised to return my call after he had done research. He didn't, of course, do that.
> 
> The manual is a nightmare for me. I am embarrassed that I can't work my way throiugh this problem. Thank you to anyone willing to help. Tim



your PS3 decodes the DTS Master & Dolby HD and passes it over as LPCM multichannel. The PS3 is incapable of passing the High Def info as a bitstream which is required for the 3808 to decode. Bottom line is you are getting the High Def audio and are enjoying the sound .....


----------



## Mike-in-TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yexel* /forum/post/14472317
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808ci and tried to do 7.1 but it won't work. I am a newb and Denon tech support is useless so I was wondering if I can get any help. I set Amp Assignment to 7.1 but Audyssey doesn't give me a 7.1 choice, only 5.1.



I had the same issue and had to change it from 5.1 to 7.1 in the menu that displayed on my projector after plugging in the mic (then turned projector off and used the unit display/controls to run the measurements).


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talen316* /forum/post/14479452
> 
> 
> Anyone pairing the *3808* with a *Sony Bravia* and *not* experiencing the HDMI handshake issues that many seem to be encountering?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to go with the 3808, but I have a Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500 and the problems that Sony Bravia XBR owners seem to be having is concerning... Hard to tell if these are isolated incidents with a few users or if it is affecting the majority of owners who are using this pair of devices together...
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have a sony bravia xbr4 and have not noticed anything. I'm not sure of the exact definition of 'handshake', but if its any kind of delay or stutter of some kind, I have not noticed it. I've had my 3808 now for about a month.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14478715
> 
> 
> moved my 3808 into a new rack monday. After plugging everything back in i started to test. No problems except ir which errors out with "server disconnected".
> 
> I have tried to reset avr with small button several times.
> 
> I have verified the connection as i can see the receiver through my browser and command3808
> 
> i have done a hard reset (per manual pg. 58)
> 
> 
> still no luck. I have searched the thread and found no other suggestions, anyone have an idea of where to go from here.
> 
> 
> Thx



bump


----------



## MrDRC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mysteriouskk* /forum/post/14479345
> 
> 
> Is there an authorized dealer where i can get this for a discount?



Call 6th Ave Electronics and tell them you are an AVS member. You will be VERY happy.


----------



## teacher1066




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14479702
> 
> 
> your PS3 decodes the DTS Master & Dolby HD and passes it over as LPCM multichannel. The PS3 is incapable of passing the High Def info as a bitstream which is required for the 3808 to decode. Bottom line is you are getting the High Def audio and are enjoying the sound .....



Thanks for taking the time to pass along that info. I take it then that I should set the PS3 to bitstream not LPCM. This is certainly disappointing in light of spending so much money to see the words DTS Master Audio magically appear on the readout of the 3808. Do you perhaps know of any plans for Sony to upgrade the PS3 to accurately decode these codecs? Thanks again, Tim


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teacher1066* /forum/post/14482520
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to pass along that info. I take it then that I should set the PS3 to bitstream not LPCM. This is certainly disappointing in light of spending so much money to see the words DTS Master Audio magically appear on the readout of the 3808. Do you perhaps know of any plans for Sony to upgrade the PS3 to accurately decode these codecs? Thanks again, Tim



Tim,

Set the PS3 to LPCM so you can get the HD audio otherwise if you set it to bitstream you will only get core DTS and Dolby and lose all HD benefits in sound. With the PS3 decoding the audio you get exactly the same results(sound) as you would if you had a standalone Bluray player bitstreaming the audio to the AVR..... Enjoy


----------



## teppy

I've got all of my polk speakers now connected to my 3808 and everything is set up like its supposed to be. I have my reciever on 'auto'. I notice though that on some stations that it will display dolby cinema, but sound only comes out of the center channel speaker. is this how its supposed to work? It seems like it would use all 5.1 speakers. On some stations it displays dolby 'music', and I hear sound from all of the speakers. I thought that the 'cinema' would give sound from all of my speakers like a movie theatre.


I was worried at first about have such 'large' sound for everyday viewing if I connected my 3808 reciever directly to my satellite reciever, but it only plays from the center speaker and sounds no different than what my tv speaker was sounding like before. I have to manually select 'music' to get sound from all speakers when watching some stations.


I would love to hear how people here have thier settings as far as 'auto', 'dolby', 'DTS', etc... I'm just not getting all of this yet and what exactly I should have mine set on.


----------



## rspaight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talen316* /forum/post/14479452
> 
> 
> Anyone pairing the *3808* with a *Sony Bravia* and *not* experiencing the HDMI handshake issues that many seem to be encountering?
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether or not to go with the 3808, but I have a Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500 and the problems that Sony Bravia XBR owners seem to be having is concerning... Hard to tell if these are isolated incidents with a few users or if it is affecting the majority of owners who are using this pair of devices together...
> 
> 
> Thanks



The dropouts seem to vary based on the source component as well. My PS3 and Xbox 360 will reliably drop out (once per power up), but I haven't seen one yet on the Toshiba HD-A2. The jury's still out on the Dish VIP-622 -- I've seen screen blanking on OTA HD but it could very well have been signal issues (it didn't "look like" the HDMI dropouts from the game consoles).


However, my set's not an XBR, it's the 50A2000.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14480596
> 
> 
> moved my 3808 into a new rack monday. After plugging everything back in i started to test. No problems except ir which errors out with "server disconnected".
> 
> I have tried to reset avr with small button several times.
> 
> I have verified the connection as i can see the receiver through my browser and command3808
> 
> i have done a hard reset (per manual pg. 58)
> 
> 
> still no luck. I have searched the thread and found no other suggestions, anyone have an idea of where to go from here.
> 
> 
> Thx



Did you have connection before the move?


If no, then try it at a friend's house.


If yes, then make sure you did not accidently plug the ethernet cable into the Denon Link port. Denon Link uses the same RJ-45 connector as the Ethernet port, and it is VERY easy to do it. I did it once.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14482860
> 
> 
> I've got all of my polk speakers now connected to my 3808 and everything is set up like its supposed to be. I have my reciever on 'auto'. I notice though that on some stations that it will display dolby cinema, but sound only comes out of the center channel speaker. is this how its supposed to work? It seems like it would use all 5.1 speakers. On some stations it displays dolby 'music', and I hear sound from all of the speakers. I thought that the 'cinema' would give sound from all of my speakers like a movie theatre.
> 
> 
> I was worried at first about have such 'large' sound for everyday viewing if I connected my 3808 reciever directly to my satellite reciever, but it only plays from the center speaker and sounds no different than what my tv speaker was sounding like before. I have to manually select 'music' to get sound from all speakers when watching some stations.
> 
> 
> I would love to hear how people here have thier settings as far as 'auto', 'dolby', 'DTS', etc... I'm just not getting all of this yet and what exactly I should have mine set on.



I've been using Dolby ProLogic IIx for several years for everything with video. It does an excellent job converting between 2.0 and 5.1 to 7.1.


Many channels will be in either pcm stereo or DD 2.0 which will steer the voices to the center channel, or are in 1.0 which will also be coming from teh center channel.


This was also the case back in the 90s when I used Dolby prologic and early 2000's when I used Dolby prologic II.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14482989
> 
> 
> I've been using Dolby ProLogic IIx for several years for everything with video. It does an excellent job converting between 2.0 and 5.1 to 7.1.
> 
> 
> Many channels will be in either pcm stereo or DD 2.0 which will steer the voices to the center channel, or are in 1.0 which will also be coming from teh center channel.
> 
> 
> This was also the case back in the 90s when I used Dolby prologic and early 2000's when I used Dolby prologic II.



So, this is how its supposed to work and my setup is working properly?


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14482980
> 
> 
> Did you have connection before the move?
> 
> 
> If no, then try it at a friend's house.
> 
> 
> If yes, then make sure you did not accidently plug the ethernet cable into the Denon Link port. Denon Link uses the same RJ-45 connector as the Ethernet port, and it is VERY easy to do it. I did it once.



worked great before putting it into the new rack. would the Denon link allow me to see the and control the unit from a browser? I didn't check the Denon Link as the internet control function worked (also was able to read mp3's from my pc).

thx, any other possibilities I could have overlooked?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrDRC* /forum/post/14481423
> 
> 
> Call 6th Ave Electronics and tell them you are an AVS member. You will be VERY happy.



Amen to that -- I just did that a couple of weeks ago, and I'm thoroughly enjoying my new 3808!


----------



## LowellG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by teacher1066
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to pass along that info. I take it then that I should set the PS3 to bitstream not LPCM. This is certainly disappointing in light of spending so much money to see the words DTS Master Audio magically appear on the readout of the 3808. Do you perhaps know of any plans for Sony to upgrade the PS3 to accurately decode these codecs? Thanks again, Tim



I am not quite sure of what you mean when you say "upgrade the PS3 to accurately decode these codecs". It already does that, the CPU in the PS3 is quite capable, it just passes them by LCPM. If you mean pass bitstream so your receiver can decode, it's physically impossible. Maybe in a future revsion of the PS3 and the HDMI port, but not with any currently on the market.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LowellG* /forum/post/14484201
> 
> 
> I am not quite sure of what you mean when you say "upgrade the PS3 to accurately decode these codecs". It already does that, the CPU in the PS3 is quite capable, it just passes them by LCPM. If you mean pass bitstream so your receiver can decode, it's physically impossible. Maybe in a future revsion of the PS3 and the HDMI port, but not with any currently on the market.



I don't think he understood that the PS3 does all the hard work and produces the same result the receiver would.


Only difference is the receiver doesn't say HD Master Audio or whatever


----------



## cbkonczak

I just purchased this boat anchor (3808ci), and have an issue with the network streaming. The Denon sees my router, and aquires an IP address-- my computer is listed on the GUI, but it looks like this:


Chris_XPS_720 (Not Authorized)


I can see the Denon from my router. I am running Vista. I searched this thread and found mention of this but didn't see a resolution. Please advise. I suppose worst case scenario I can ask someone at the Denon booth at CEDIA in a couple of weeks...but I'd really like to use the feature now.


----------



## cbkonczak

One more issue with the 3808ci...it doesn't seem to feed my sub much signal. I've gained the sub via th GUI to +15.0db, and have the Sub's physical gain about 75%...it just doesn't have the punch I used to have with my old Stereo Denon. Any suggestions?


----------



## bozzaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbkonczak* /forum/post/14486477
> 
> 
> I just purchased this boat anchor (3808ci), and have an issue with the network streaming. The Denon sees my router, and aquires an IP address-- my computer is listed on the GUI, but it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Chris_XPS_720 (Not Authorized)
> 
> 
> I can see the Denon from my router. I am running Vista. I searched this thread and found mention of this but didn't see a resolution. Please advise. I suppose worst case scenario I can ask someone at the Denon booth at CEDIA in a couple of weeks...but I'd really like to use the feature now.



Have you authorized media sharing for the Denon on your Vista Machine? Try opening Windows Media Player, right-clicking on the top area and choosing Tools - Options. Go to the Library Tab and click Configure Sharing. Make sure the Denon is authorized to share from your computer.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbkonczak* /forum/post/14486503
> 
> 
> One more issue with the 3808ci...it doesn't seem to feed my sub much signal. I've gained the sub via th GUI to +15.0db, and have the Sub's physical gain about 75%...it just doesn't have the punch I used to have with my old Stereo Denon. Any suggestions?




Are you sure the sub is playing at all?

There is a separate menu for your 2 channel subwoofer settings.

Manual setup=>>Audio Setup+>>2 channel Direct/Stereo


My subs thump.



I feel your pain with the streaming though. My computer used to recongnize my Denon but wouldn't stream and now I messed it up to where it won't even recognize the Denon now. Probably have to reformat.


----------



## cbkonczak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bozzaj* /forum/post/14486520
> 
> 
> Have you authorized media sharing for the Denon on your Vista Machine? Try opening Windows Media Player, right-clicking on the top area and choosing Tools - Options. Go to the Library Tab and click Configure Sharing. Make sure the Denon is authorized to share from your computer.




That fixed the issue! Thank you for your help.


----------



## cbkonczak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/14487148
> 
> 
> Are you sure the sub is playing at all?
> 
> There is a separate menu for your 2 channel subwoofer settings.
> 
> Manual setup=>>Audio Setup+>>2 channel Direct/Stereo
> 
> 
> My subs thump.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel your pain with the streaming though. My computer used to recongnize my Denon but wouldn't stream and now I messed it up to where it won't even recognize the Denon now. Probably have to reformat.



It is on...I went to the menu you suggested above and adjusted the crossover to 80Hz...helped a bit. I don;t like it overbearing-- but sometimes with music I want "thump"...the output on the preamp just doesn;t seem to put out as much signal as I would like...


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbkonczak* /forum/post/14486477
> 
> 
> I just purchased this boat anchor (3808ci), and have an issue with the network streaming. The Denon sees my router, and aquires an IP address-- my computer is listed on the GUI, but it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Chris_XPS_720 (Not Authorized)
> 
> 
> I can see the Denon from my router. I am running Vista. I searched this thread and found mention of this but didn't see a resolution. Please advise. I suppose worst case scenario I can ask someone at the Denon booth at CEDIA in a couple of weeks...but I'd really like to use the feature now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bozzaj* /forum/post/14486520
> 
> 
> Have you authorized media sharing for the Denon on your Vista Machine? Try opening Windows Media Player, right-clicking on the top area and choosing Tools - Options. Go to the Library Tab and click Configure Sharing. Make sure the Denon is authorized to share from your computer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbkonczak* /forum/post/14487635
> 
> 
> That fixed the issue! Thank you for your help.




You sure were fast to blame the 3808ci for your problems now weren't you.









Operator problems are much more of a problem with some things!


----------



## fhlh

yeah... was the "Boat Anchors" fault


----------



## fhlh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbkonczak* /forum/post/14487654
> 
> 
> It is on...I went to the menu you suggested above and adjusted the crossover to 80Hz...helped a bit. I don;t like it overbearing-- but sometimes with music I want "thump"...the output on the preamp just doesn;t seem to put out as much signal as I would like...




1v is the spec on the pre-outs for the 3808ci at least.... that sucks IMHO....

give me at least 2v out for a AVR that cost 1600.00... mmmmk, thanks.


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbkonczak* /forum/post/14487654
> 
> 
> It is on...I went to the menu you suggested above and adjusted the crossover to 80Hz...helped a bit. I don;t like it overbearing-- but sometimes with music I want "thump"...the output on the preamp just doesn;t seem to put out as much signal as I would like...



Somethings not right because if you have it set to like +12db with the sub gain set to 7 or 8 it should blow your hair back.

Is the Sub. Mode set to LFE+Main on the two channel if your speakers are set to Large?

It should be if your speakers are set to Large.


----------



## teacher1066




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14482764
> 
> 
> Tim,
> 
> Set the PS3 to LPCM so you can get the HD audio otherwise if you set it to bitstream you will only get core DTS and Dolby and lose all HD benefits in sound. With the PS3 decoding the audio you get exactly the same results(sound) as you would if you had a standalone Bluray player bitstreaming the audio to the AVR..... Enjoy



Interestingly enough, when I use the LPCM option on the PS3, the 3808 drops the Surround Back chhannels. Indeed, films like "I am Legend" sound "better" when the surround back channels are engaged via bitstream. Unless I am missing some option on the 3808 to open up the back channels while feeding it LPCM, I am going to keep it on the core DTS output. Of course, I'll do this while mentally kicking myself for upgrading from my last Denon receiver to the 3808 without much improvement.

Thanks again to all of you who have lent input. I really appreciate it--especially considering the dismal, and sometimes dimwhitted, response from the Denon tech support people.


----------



## nilsp

This might have been mentioned before, but while talking to my local Denon supplier he mentioned that now is a good time to get the 3808 (at no discount, of course). The *3808A* is just around the corner, which is just the 3808 with the software upgrade. In Norway the 3808A will be $300 more than the 3808. Thus the software upgrade will probably not be $49.99... Once the 3808A hits, the 3808 is no more. So he said get it now, then choose later if you want the software upgrade or not...


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teacher1066* /forum/post/14490116
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, when I use the LPCM option on the PS3, the 3808 drops the Surround Back chhannels. Indeed, films like "I am Legend" sound "better" when the surround back channels are engaged via bitstream. Unless I am missing some option on the 3808 to open up the back channels while feeding it LPCM, I am going to keep it on the core DTS output. Of course, I'll do this while mentally kicking myself for upgrading from my last Denon receiver to the 3808 without much improvement.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who have lent input. I really appreciate it--especially considering the dismal, and sometimes dimwhitted, response from the Denon tech support people.



I am at work so this is from memory, however I believe there is a way to engage Dolby ProIIx with multichannel in, this will give you the 7.1. Also I am not sure about the PS3 but there are tons of posts on AVS that talk about PS3 and it's multichannel capabilities. Again there is a setting on the 3808 where you associate a surround mode to the type of input (look around you'll find it)


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nilsp* /forum/post/14490197
> 
> 
> This might have been mentioned before, but while talking to my local Denon supplier he mentioned that now is a good time to get the 3808 (at no discount, of course). The *3808A* is just around the corner, which is just the 3808 with the software upgrade. In Norway the 3808A will be $300 more than the 3808. Thus the software upgrade will probably not be $49.99... Once the 3808A hits, the 3808 is no more. So he said get it now, then choose later if you want the software upgrade or not...



Sounds like he just wants to empty his inventory and make you buy one at full price - only to be upset later when you need to spend more to get the new features.


I bet if you wait until the A comes out, you will get a great price on the original model.


----------



## greenlock

My guess is that the 3808 will be the same as the 3808A-100 euro for the upgrade. Makes sense as the 3808 and 3808A is the same model. Here in sweden we'll be getting the upgrade at 30 euro through our local dealer and the 3808A will be 30 euro more expensive than 3808 so it evens out in the end.


----------



## yexel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14490265
> 
> 
> I am at work so this is from memory, however I believe there is a way to engage Dolby ProIIx with multichannel in, this will give you the 7.1. Also I am not sure about the PS3 but there are tons of posts on AVS that talk about PS3 and it's multichannel capabilities. Again there is a setting on the 3808 where you associate a surround mode to the type of input (look around you'll find it)



I was wondering about this too.

Anyone's help would be appreciated.

I just set up my 3808 with 7.1 and it sounds great with 7.1 Blu Ray, and when you have a stereo input like SD TV it automatically goes to Dolby ProIIX and uses all 7.1 speakers. But whenever I have a 5.1 input like HD TV or a 5.1 Blu Ray then the back speakers are completely turned off.


I am new to this, so is it "better" to just leave the back speakers off (kind of a waste it seems) to keep the original 5.1 soundtrack on 5.1 speakers? I am not sure how to engage ProIIx with a 7.1 signal, I didn't see a choice for it, and would that sound better than just ignoring the back speakers?


What do you guys who have 7.1 do?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yexel* /forum/post/14491599
> 
> 
> I was wondering about this too.
> 
> Anyone's help would be appreciated.
> 
> I just set up my 3808 with 7.1 and it sounds great with 7.1 Blu Ray, and when you have a stereo input like SD TV it automatically goes to Dolby ProIIX and uses all 7.1 speakers. But whenever I have a 5.1 input like HD TV or a 5.1 Blu Ray then the back speakers are completely turned off.
> 
> 
> I am new to this, so is it "better" to just leave the back speakers off (kind of a waste it seems) to keep the original 5.1 soundtrack on 5.1 speakers? I am not sure how to engage ProIIx with a 7.1 signal, I didn't see a choice for it, and would that sound better than just ignoring the back speakers?
> 
> 
> What do you guys who have 7.1 do?



If you have back speakers, use them. Otherwise they sit there doing nothing most of the time.


While playing the source material where the back speakers are off (the 5.1 BD, for example), press "PARA" on the remote, go to "SB CH Out", and choose "PLIIx Cinema". You should now get sound from the back speakers. Repeat this for any other input signals where you have this issue.


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yexel* /forum/post/14491599
> 
> 
> I was wondering about this too.
> 
> Anyone's help would be appreciated.
> 
> I just set up my 3808 with 7.1 and it sounds great with 7.1 Blu Ray, and when you have a stereo input like SD TV it automatically goes to Dolby ProIIX and uses all 7.1 speakers. But whenever I have a 5.1 input like HD TV or a 5.1 Blu Ray then the back speakers are completely turned off.
> 
> 
> I am new to this, so is it "better" to just leave the back speakers off (kind of a waste it seems) to keep the original 5.1 soundtrack on 5.1 speakers? I am not sure how to engage ProIIx with a 7.1 signal, I didn't see a choice for it, and would that sound better than just ignoring the back speakers?
> 
> 
> What do you guys who have 7.1 do?



Part of it is personal choice. Some like to maintain the true 5.1 aspect. I prefer to do ProIIx for my 7.1 setup. Id try both and see which one you prefer.


Whevever you have your blu ray going, go into your gui and go to sb out (I think), and select pro Logic IIx cinema. If you did it correctly, the rcvr should say :dolby true hd + PLIIx or something like that.


----------



## yexel

Thanks guys, that helps.


----------



## cbkonczak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/14488959
> 
> 
> Somethings not right because if you have it set to like +12db with the sub gain set to 7 or 8 it should blow your hair back.
> 
> Is the Sub. Mode set to LFE+Main on the two channel if your speakers are set to Large?
> 
> It should be if your speakers are set to Large.



That is an improvement for sure.


----------



## darita

I truly don't wish to insult anyone, however I want to learn. I'm a new 3808 owner, but not an audiophile and would love to learn about all the different audio options that are available in this piece of equipment. I would like to know if there is a tutorial that explains DTS, Dolby Pro Logic, etc.? I know the 3808 has a lot of potential and I'd like to know that I am getting as much as I can out of it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## iresq

I'm insulted










Try this for Dolby

and this for DTS


----------



## Digi247

Hi Guy's


I have a slight problem with my 3808 in that if i connect my Panasonic EZ27 DVDR player and try to output 576i via HDMI the option in the Panny's menu is greyed out. Now heres the deal if i get the same player and connect via HDMI to my pioneer plasma 428x the 576i option now becomes available via the HDMI connection What Gives.


Anyone any idea, Is there a certain HDMI input on the back of the 3808 i have to plug the panny into to get the 576i option.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Blindamood

I'm a fairly new owner of the 3808 (which I'm loving so far), but I have a couple of questions that I haven't been able to answer via the manual.


First, is there a way to set the Sub to a different level, based on surround mode in use (i.e., Dolby vs. DTS vs. PCM)?


Second, is there a way to set a different crossover value for fronts / center / rears? It seems even when using Audyssey that the same value is set for all.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digi247* /forum/post/14494208
> 
> 
> Hi Guy's
> 
> 
> I have a slight problem with my 3808 in that if i connect my Panasonic EZ27 DVDR player and try to output 576i via HDMI the option in the Panny's menu is greyed out. Now heres the deal if i get the same player and connect via HDMI to my pioneer plasma 428x the 576i option now becomes available via the HDMI connection What Gives.
> 
> 
> Anyone any idea, Is there a certain HDMI input on the back of the 3808 i have to plug the panny into to get the 576i option.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I'm not so sure whether I can follow you. Why would you want to explicitly set the output to such a low video resolution. But I did encounter a quite similar problem the other day - just vice versa, so to speak. My fault was, then, to leave the DVD-player connected to my TVset via Scart while having HDMI through the Denon. I could not select other resolutions than 576i. Source of problem was: TVset switched automatically to Scart-Input. That's why the DVDplayer showed the ONLY possible resolution of 576i. When manually selecting HDMI-Input on the TVset, all options reappeared.

So maybe you happen to have a similar wiring constellation and your DVDR thinks that there are no options to chose from?


----------



## Digi247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/14494870
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure whether I can follow you. Why would you want to explicitly set the output to such a low video resolution. But I did encounter a quite similar problem the other day - just vice versa, so to speak. My fault was, then, to leave the DVD-player connected to my TVset via Scart while having HDMI through the Denon. I could not select other resolutions than 576i. Source of problem was: TVset switched automatically to Scart-Input. That's why the DVDplayer showed the ONLY possible resolution of 576i. When manually selecting HDMI-Input on the TVset, all options reappeared.
> 
> So maybe you happen to have a similar wiring constellation and your DVDR thinks that there are no options to chose from?




Hi,


Not quite the reason why i want to select 576i from the panny going into the 3808 via HDMI is so i can test whether or not the Upscaling from the 3808 ie 576i to 1080p is better than the panny ez27 upscaling to 1080p.


The other reason is my 3808 is connected to my Optoma HD80 Projector and not to the pioneer plasma this is in another room.


Again i cannot understand why this option on the player to output 576i is GREYED out when connected to the 3808 but is not greyed out when connected to my pioneer plasma, Both useing HDMI


----------



## sterryo

I've had it with the rc-1068 remote....









I've decided to go the universal route.....

budget is 100-150

which model should be best and why?

also can it do everything the 1068 and more?????


thx


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14497817
> 
> 
> I've had it with the rc-1068 remote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to go the universal route.....
> 
> budget is 100-150
> 
> which model should be best and why?
> 
> also can it do everything the 1068 and more?????
> 
> 
> thx



The Logitech Harmony is really good and it falls in your price range. Unlike other remotes, it is "activity based". The remote has buttons like "watch TV", "Watch a DVD", etc. When you hit one of those buttons, it turns on the proper components, and sets the inputs on the receiver and the TV, etc. Then, when you're done, the "off" button turns everything off with one press. There is also a "device" mode that lets you control each component individually.


As far as cons go:

You have to flip through lots of menu pages to get to some of the less common functions. I think the Denon has 16 pages of commands on the remote's LCD screen! However, I find that I rarely use these commands at all, especially since the Harmony has no problem with navigating the Denon GUI. I also had to teach it a few commands from the Denon remote, since some of the commands from Logitech weren't working (wasn't hard to do). Also, the software used to program it doesn't seem to work on one of my computers.


----------



## jbrinegar

I have a harmony 890 and I really like it. With its activity buttons it makes the whole thing pretty easy, even my wife can now turn everything on with the push of one button. I have no experience with any of the other brands so I cant comment, but I like the harmony just fine


----------



## iresq

Riding the Harmony Express - I have the 880 (which can be had for $125). Good remote. Also activity based like the 890 (rf) and One. There have been some issues with recharging but mine works fine. I will be upgrading the One just because.


----------



## csd

A Harmony is definitely the thing to get in that price range. Everyone I know with one loves them.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14497817
> 
> 
> I've had it with the rc-1068 remote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to go the universal route.....
> 
> budget is 100-150
> 
> which model should be best and why?
> 
> also can it do everything the 1068 and more?????
> 
> 
> thx



In that price range your best bets are:

Universal Remote MX-350 ($90-150), or RF-20 ($45-90)

Harmony Remote 880 ($100 - 250) but mostly $150


And yes they can do everything, and considerably more.

Both allow you to program individual buttons/menu items for anything not covered by their database - which means you're totally covered. The BIG plus is that they include quite a few commands that are not possible with 1 button push from denon's remote -- for example "Ext In")


Each has it's pro's and cons:

*Harmony: PRO's:
* offers more auto-entered commands.

It's SLIGHTLY easier to set up "Activities" Ex: turn on Cable, Turn On Receiver, set Receiver to Cable".

The Prime advantage over UR MX-350 is that it remembers your last "Activity" so if you have devices without seperate on's/offs things don't get screwed up (ASSUMING you didn't dare do anything manually.)

It allows longer names for menu items.

Has more buttons

Good Backlighting, clear BUT much like the denon goes dark way to quickly, so your stuck constantly hitting the "glow" button

Pretty good phone support (at least during odd hours)
*Harmony Cons:
* Requires logging on to their website to make any changes. (Not a big deal for major setup, but what a pain for a simple change)

Extremely limited Macros:

Max of 5 steps for macros (this especially annoying for Denon, since so much requires mor than that)

Macro's are only available for Activities (not devices) so that you have to manually add for each activitiy


UNIVERSAL REMOTE
*Universal Remote Pro's*

Excellent Macro support (damn near unlimited steps)

Bigger buttons

Extremely easy to program a simple button or menu item

"Punch Thru" feature allows you to easily mix/match devices (Example: set all volume controls for all devices to Denon)

No Outlet required

battery lasts real long & retains settings up to a month

better signal

*Universal Remote Cons*

the biggest is a 5 letter limit on menu item names (somewhat offset by use of symbols)

Less available commands per device (I think limited to 50)

(this can be offset by setting up as 2 devices: example Device 1 might Be "Denon" Device 2: could be "Tuner" where you add only Tuner and basic denon commands.) This technique also useful to avoid having to page thru many screens.)

You can't just move menu items around - you essentially have to overwrite existing commands to reorder. -- (With the Harmony: You CAN move menu items around but it's a real pain)

As near as I can tell there's no way to EDIT macro's, you need to rewrite from start.

the quality of the central area (up,down, enter etc) was poor on the last one I purchased.

Backlighting sucks... But you only need it in the dark.

*SUMMARY:
* The Prime advantage over UR MX-350 is that it remembers your last "Activity" so if you have devices without seperate on's/offs things don't get screwed up (ASSUMING you didn't dare do anything manually.)

It's possibly a better choice for other users. Also, the database is frequently updated.


The Prime Advantage to the Universal ( RF20 or MX-350/650) is it's flexibility. I've never found anything I couldn't do with it. Also it's much easier to make/test on the spot changes.


For myself I own and use both: I hand the Harmony to my visitors but find I that I tend to use the Universal once stuff is on. -

I use the Harmony primarily to access additional commands then teach them to my Universal. And frankly: I still find myself with 2 remotes in hand... (but at least not 10)


LASTLY: I think you'll find more folks favoring the Harmony, in part cuz its prettier. just about any programmable remote is better than the RC-1080.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14497817
> 
> 
> I've had it with the rc-1068 remote....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to go the universal route.....
> 
> budget is 100-150
> 
> which model should be best and why?
> 
> also can it do everything the 1068 and more?????
> 
> 
> thx



Big Thank you for all your responses, will be looking for bargains now......


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14494449
> 
> 
> I'm a fairly new owner of the 3808 (which I'm loving so far),....is there a way to set a different crossover value for fronts / center / rears? It seems even when using Audyssey that the same value is set for all.



That one had me stumped too. you need to select "Advanced" in the Crossover Frequency sub-menu. (may not appear till you've backed out of menu or changed something seemingly unrelated)

Unfortunately only in 20Hz increments under 80Hz.


----------



## dgbarar

I am one of the unfortunate owners of a Sony XBR4 television that is experiancing video/audio dropout problems with my 3808CI receiver. These drop outs happen with a frequency of 1-2 per evening and are of a duration of about 5 seconds.


There are a number of XBR4 owners that are claiming to have this problem. Is there anyone on this thread that uses their XBR4 TV with their 3808CI receiver that does *not experience* these drop outs?


----------



## RanmaChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrDRC* /forum/post/14481423
> 
> 
> Call 6th Ave Electronics and tell them you are an AVS member. You will be VERY happy.



Denon's site lists 6ave.com as an authorized online reseller. So I took your advice and called 6th Ave Electronics, with no intention of actually buying today.







I just got a confirmation email!










So I recommend you take MrDRC's advice and call 6ave.com. Ask for Roberto at extension 8609, tell him you are an avs forum member and he will indeed make you happy!


----------



## mrhtn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RanmaChan* /forum/post/14501707
> 
> 
> Denon's site lists 6ave.com as an authorized online reseller. So I took your advice and called 6th Ave Electronics, with no intention of actually buying today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a confirmation email!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I recommend you take MrDRC's advice and call 6ave.com. Ask for Roberto at extension 8609, tell him you are an avs forum member and he will indeed make you happy!



I second that! I just called and was surprised to find it cheaper than all the unauthorized dealers out there. I talked to Richard at x8612 and he was very helpful.


Can't wait to finally have a receiver. I've been using an old stereo so 7.1 surround sound is going to be a HUGE upgrade.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14500175
> 
> 
> That one had me stumped too. you need to select "Advanced" in the Crossover Frequency sub-menu. (may not appear till you've backed out of menu or changed something seemingly unrelated)
> 
> Unfortunately only in 20Hz increments under 80Hz.



Ah, I see it in there now -- thanks. I think the problem is that when you first access that area via the GUI, the "Advanced" function is not on-screen. You have to scroll to get to it.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/14502107
> 
> 
> Can someone post the URL for the 3808CI firmware update notes again? I just discovered a new update last night and updated without knowing what's changed or improved.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 Denon 3808/4308/5308 Firmware Tracking Thread


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teacher1066* /forum/post/14490116
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, when I use the LPCM option on the PS3, the 3808 drops the Surround Back chhannels. Indeed, films like "I am Legend" sound "better" when the surround back channels are engaged via bitstream. Unless I am missing some option on the 3808 to open up the back channels while feeding it LPCM, I am going to keep it on the core DTS output. Of course, I'll do this while mentally kicking myself for upgrading from my last Denon receiver to the 3808 without much improvement.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who have lent input. I really appreciate it--especially considering the dismal, and sometimes dimwhitted, response from the Denon tech support people.



It's not that the 3808 "dropped" the back channels. You switched from DTS input to muti-channel input. Now you have to configure SB CH Out for multi-channel. While playing the source material press "PARA" on the remote, go to "SB CH Out", and choose "PLIIx Cinema" to associate that setting with the multi-channel input. This machine is very configurable, you can configure each input signal to be handled differently. I consider that a strength, but it seems to throw a lot of people.


I also upgraded from a previous Denon AVR. My previous AVR didn't have HDMI, didn't have Audyssey, and had a lot less power. I got a Denon 3800 at the same time as the 3808. My HT is now HDMI front to back and my speakers sound a lot better with the calibration. Problem now is my 768p panny plasma is looking a bit long in the tooth!


----------



## teppy

Help please! I thought that something was wrong with my DVD player, but now I'm rethinking that. I am having problems with my player freezing up when playing some DVD's. I looked at the properties of one of the DVD's in question and see that it is 720x480. This is a 480 i DVD right? I have everything connected with HDMI cables to my Denon, my Sony XBR4, my direct TV DVR, and my LG VCR. I think i read somewhere that 480i cannot be upconverted with HDMI? I'm not sure. Please someone tell me how to re-connect this to be able to play this type of DVD. These are my workout DVD's that I use everyday and really need. I have lots of cables. Can I keep the HDMI connection and use another type at the same time? Please help....


----------



## c722




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digi247* /forum/post/14495043
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Again i cannot understand why this option on the player to output 576i is GREYED out when connected to the 3808 but is not greyed out when connected to my pioneer plasma, Both useing HDMI



it seems the Denon's HDMI cannot take 576i/480i as an input. This is not uncommon, as the 480i/576i HDMI transmission is a little special (they are below the minimum transmission speed so needs blanking), although I'd had expected a fairly recent models like a 3808 should be able.


On the other hand, very few source devices can be forced to output 480i/576i through HDMI. They normally read EDID info from the HDMI sink. The pioneer correctly reports all resolution. I guess the Denon only reports 480p and above, therefore ur player do no see 576i as a possible acceptible resolution to output. Maybe u can try changing the Denon's HDMI mode from receiver to repeater and see if it helps.


----------



## aaronwt

My 3808 has no problem with 480i over HDMI. It takes 480i from the Oppo and any of my TiVos over HDMi with no problems. The 3808 even lists 480i under modes supported for the monitor.


----------



## dloose

Does anyone know what audio formats the 3808 supports off the USB connection? I downloaded some 24/96 sample audio files from www.itrax.com (uncompressed PCM with a .wav extension, both 2.0 and 5.1 are available) but the Denon reports "Unsupported format". Bummer


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14506124
> 
> 
> Help please! I thought that something was wrong with my DVD player, but now I'm rethinking that. I am having problems with my player freezing up when playing some DVD's. I looked at the properties of one of the DVD's in question and see that it is 720x480. This is a 480 i DVD right? I have everything connected with HDMI cables to my Denon, my Sony XBR4, my direct TV DVR, and my LG VCR. I think i read somewhere that 480i cannot be upconverted with HDMI? I'm not sure. Please someone tell me how to re-connect this to be able to play this type of DVD. These are my workout DVD's that I use everyday and really need. I have lots of cables. Can I keep the HDMI connection and use another type at the same time? Please help....



I dont think 480i is an issue for the 3800. Before I had component cables, I had my wii hooked up via composite cables at 480i, then output to tv via hdmi and it worked fine. Maybe you could call denon support and ask them what settings need to be adjusted on the 3800 to get it to display?


----------



## jones2416

Can anyone help out there.. Of cource Denon is only on Monday through Friday.. I have a 3808CI. did a firmware update.. I went to check on it and it was on about 50% so I let it be. I came back and blue screen. Turned off the unit...... Blue Screen.. I get NO AUDIO... NO VIDEO.. On any source not even tuner... I tried to load the firmware again and nothing.. Any ideas?


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jones2416* /forum/post/14507503
> 
> 
> Can anyone help out there.. Of cource Denon is only on Monday through Friday.. I have a 3808CI. did a firmware update.. I went to check on it and it was on about 50% so I let it be. I came back and blue screen. Turned off the unit...... Blue Screen.. I get NO AUDIO... NO VIDEO.. On any source not even tuner... I tried to load the firmware again and nothing.. Any ideas?



Did you try a reset yet? See pg 58 of the manual.


----------



## catman2

Hi,


My net/usb works fine for streaming, but all the podcasts i have subscribed to at radiodenon now no longer play. i've been back to radiodenon and added a few new podcasts to my list, but they show up on the denon fine, but dont play..anyone got any clues about this? it used to work fine til i upgraded firmware about 4 weeks ago....i have upnp disabled on a WRT54G router, and all used to be OK....


THANKS


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/14506822
> 
> 
> I dont think 480i is an issue for the 3800. Before I had component cables, I had my wii hooked up via composite cables at 480i, then output to tv via hdmi and it worked fine. Maybe you could call denon support and ask them what settings need to be adjusted on the 3800 to get it to display?



thanks, and you are right. it is my LG DVD/VCR combo. I played my DVD in question on an older DVD player in my bedroom on another tv. it played fine. I brought that same older DVD player into the living room and connected it to my Denon 3808, it plays fine there too. Its definitley the LG player. I will need a new player. i will get blu ray this time. I'm just having a difficult time deciding which one. I know that this is not the forum for discussing blu ray, but if I could find out which ones people here who have my same 3808 are using, that would be a big help. I want/need to upconvert older DVD's that I use everyday to work out with in the mornings and I would like to play audio CD's too. I looked at the Denon's, but wow they are expensive. If there is any major advantages to them though, I will consider them.


----------



## djap2

Just ordered a 3808ci from 6th ave. Roberto was great (and so was price)!


I can't wait to get it in.


I'm going from Onkyo 805 to 3808ci, so hope I'm not giving anything up.


Anyone have experience with 'cross-grade' (hopefully 'upgrade')?


I tried Denon 988 but had defective unit so it went back, plus I must say I didn't think it was as good as the 805...hopefully 3808ci will impress.


I have a lot of reading to do now.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14509162
> 
> 
> Just ordered a 3808ci from 6th ave. Roberto was great (and so was price)!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get it in.
> 
> 
> I'm going from Onkyo 805 to 3808ci, so hope I'm not giving anything up.
> 
> 
> Anyone have experience with 'cross-grade' (hopefully 'upgrade')?
> 
> 
> I tried Denon 988 but had defective unit so it went back, plus I must say I didn't think it was as good as the 805...hopefully 3808ci will impress.
> 
> 
> I have a lot of reading to do now.



I went from the 805 to the 3808 about 2 mos. ago...I don't feel it was in any way a downgrade. I liked the feature set better than the 805 and I am really wanting to get the Audyssey EQ and Loudness features which will never happen with Onkyo's. The ability to update firmware over the internet is really a nice feature that you will appreciate right away. I had a version 1.0 loader on my 805 and since I was a first day available purchaser I paid full MSRP Which was $1100 back then







and refused to invest more into to it to get it fixed....

The 3808 is by far a more complicated (feature rich) receiver over the 805 so there will be a learning curve ( the manual is not consumer friendly ). You should be able to appreciate the added tweaking features available to you, I really like being able to choose the different Audyssey settings (flat is my favorite).....

Their LCD remote is not in par with the rest of the AVR. I have already upgraded to a Harmony 880 so be prepared to make some changes there. Another quirk is the second remote is very basic ( no learning capabilities ) and half of its buttons are non functional in controlling the 3808 (only a few very basic buttons work see manual).

I feel that the 805 had a slightly better AQ, however when the Audyssey upgrade is added then I will definitively feel the Denon will suit my needs better. I have Dynamic EQ on an Onkyo 506 in my Family room and I know how well it works( I don't like listenening to reference level volume any more). When watching a HD movie on satelite I hate the blaring commercials and I look forward to taming them with Dynamic Volume.

Bottom line for me is that I will never go back to Onkyo, they make a feature packed AVR for the money but knowing how their lack of customer support is and their hesitancy to fix problems is a complete deal breaker for me..... anyone want to trade a Onkyo 506 for a Denon XXX9 or XX9?


----------



## Digi247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c722* /forum/post/14506382
> 
> 
> it seems the Denon's HDMI cannot take 576i/480i as an input. This is not uncommon, as the 480i/576i HDMI transmission is a little special (they are below the minimum transmission speed so needs blanking), although I'd had expected a fairly recent models like a 3808 should be able.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, very few source devices can be forced to output 480i/576i through HDMI. They normally read EDID info from the HDMI sink. The pioneer correctly reports all resolution. I guess the Denon only reports 480p and above, therefore ur player do no see 576i as a possible acceptible resolution to output. Maybe u can try changing the Denon's HDMI mode from receiver to repeater and see if it helps.



Thanks for the help but i am not too sure on the settings for the 3808 for HDMI to change from receiver to repeater, I have been through all the menu options and still cannot see anything to change.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14506569
> 
> 
> My 3808 has no problem with 480i over HDMI. It takes 480i from the Oppo and any of my TiVos over HDMi with no problems. The 3808 even lists 480i under modes supported for the monitor.


*aaronwt* would it be possible for you to post your settings in the 3808 that allows you to set 480i from the oppo to the 3808 and which HDMI input you use as this would be very helpful.


Thanks Guy's


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill_H* /forum/post/14499592
> 
> 
> The Logitech Harmony is really good and it falls in your price range. Unlike other remotes, it is "activity based". The remote has buttons like "watch TV", "Watch a DVD", etc. When you hit one of those buttons, it turns on the proper components, and sets the inputs on the receiver and the TV, etc. Then, when you're done, the "off" button turns everything off with one press. There is also a "device" mode that lets you control each component individually.
> 
> 
> As far as cons go:
> 
> You have to flip through lots of menu pages to get to some of the less common functions. I think the Denon has 16 pages of commands on the remote's LCD screen! However, I find that I rarely use these commands at all, especially since the Harmony has no problem with navigating the Denon GUI. I also had to teach it a few commands from the Denon remote, since some of the commands from Logitech weren't working (wasn't hard to do). Also, the software used to program it doesn't seem to work on one of my computers.




You can delete those less commonly used commands and stream line everything or even relocate the important ones to the first page If need be get out the remote that came with the 3808 every now and again.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Digi247* /forum/post/14510220
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help but i am not too sure on the settings for the 3808 for HDMI to change from receiver to repeater, I have been through all the menu options and still cannot see anything to change.
> 
> 
> 
> *aaronwt* would it be possible for you to post your settings in the 3808 that allows you to set 480i from the oppo to the 3808 and which HDMI input you use as this would be very helpful.
> 
> 
> Thanks Guy's



There are no settings. I just connect the player and I can cycle through all the resolutions the OPPO offers, one being 480i and I just stop on that resolution and the 3808 shows that is the resolution it is receiving.

Now I also don't use any of the 3808 so called scaling features. I don't know if that has anything to do with it. But otherwise there are no settings I need to mess with.


----------



## jlaavenger

How much does it cost to unlock or set up the Audyssey Mult EQ Pro CalibrationCompatible/Installer Ready? If I buy the 3808 from an authorized on-line dealer how or where would I find a Denon Custom Installer? Can umr do this?


What will be included in the up-grade next month besides Audyssey Volume?

Will Audyssey MultEQ XT be included? Anything else?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14511054
> 
> 
> How much does it cost to unlock or set up the Audyssey Mult EQ Pro CalibrationCompatible/Installer Ready? If I buy the 3808 from an authorized on-line dealer how or where would I find a Denon Custom Installer? Can umr do this?
> 
> 
> What will be included in the up-grade next month besides Audyssey Volume?
> 
> Will Audyssey MultEQ XT be included? Anything else?




I tried several times to purchase this and their resellers could not execute the sale. I can setup your audio, but would not use this feature at this time unless than can sell it to me.


----------



## g_flash

Hi,

I ahve a problem from the beginning when I got my DENON 3808.

I have connected to it:

- Toshiba HD DVD Player

- PS3

- normal DVD Player with HDMI

- Popcorn Hour A100


and ... my TV Sony KDF E42A11E (which can only HDMI A)


On the Denon 3808 is the latest firmware.


Problem:

It happens time to time that the synch between the TV and the DENON gets lost, but just for a second or two, then it is back.

But the synch to the device like the PS3, or HD DVD is still present, because I have no issues with the sound at this time.


Work done:

changed the HDMI cable between TV and DENON, changed the place of my denon, had it in a rack now it is free and gets enough fresh air.


Has anybody an idea ?

is there a defect on the DENON or synch issues general with my TV (HDMI A)

thanks

g_flash


----------



## rded

Is it possible disengage the dial horn on DD true hd? If so Is there an audible difference without it? Thanks.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AdamWL* /forum/post/14417400
> 
> 
> I've been enjoying the network streaming feature of both PC based and Internet channel audio, however after a typical 20 some-odd minutes of listening it just stops. The buffer indicator says "30%" and a few moments later it says "Connection Down".



Yeah, I've been having that problem since about June. Worked great before that. I've pretty much proven that the problem with mine is that Verizon's DSL service is wonky, so I'm working on getting them to fix my line.


I moved my avr3808 to my office at work, and it streamed audio fine for 2+ days without a problem. I've replaced the router, the switch, and moved the dsl modem to the network interface on the back of the house, all to no effect.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BanieBarnardo* /forum/post/14417673
> 
> 
> I have read somewhere that the 3808 does not stop streaming even after you stop the playback and switch to a different source.



Not quite right. The 3808 does not stop streaming if you switch to a different source, nor does it stop if you turn the receiver "off" in to power save mode (full off does stop the stream). But it does stop if you stop it from the remote, the front panel button, or the web interface.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14417743
> 
> 
> That is true. The easy way to stop streaming is to press the "Select" (round middle button on the "cursor pad") for a short while. Can you believe that someone was so lacking in foresight as to not design in a proper way to stop streaming...? Like a net/usb GUI menu option.



There's a big honkin' "stop" button on the web interface for the net/usb streaming feature. Is that not what you're looking for?


Yes, the remote big round button works, as does the button on the front panel.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14523486
> 
> 
> Not quite right. The 3808 does not stop streaming if you switch to a different source, nor does it stop if you turn the receiver "off" in to power save mode (full off does stop the stream). But it does stop if you stop it from the remote, the front panel button, or the web interface.



The 3808 does stop streaming from a local music server when switching inputs







However it does continue to stream from Internet radio when switching inputs.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14423358
> 
> 
> ^ Must be a bug when using component then. Probably in the bug thread already. I didn't clue on it because I didn't know how it was *supposed* to work.



On screen volume bar, and on screen GUI stuff, all working fine here with component video.


----------



## djap2

I'm hoping to get my 3808ci this week.


Quick question:


Do most people route their video through the 3808?


I'm using all HDMI except for the Wii which is component. I have a PS3, Comcast Moto 3412 DVR. Pretty simple setup...(oh, and as of today hope to be displaying on a 55" LED/LCD Samsung LN55A950 - from a 50" Panny Plasma).


Thanks!


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14502486
> 
> 
> It's not that the 3808 "dropped" the back channels. You switched from DTS input to muti-channel input. Now you have to configure SB CH Out for multi-channel. While playing the source material press "PARA" on the remote, go to "SB CH Out", and choose "PLIIx Cinema" to associate that setting with the multi-channel input. This machine is very configurable, you can configure each input signal to be handled differently. I consider that a strength, but it seems to throw a lot of people.
> 
> 
> I also upgraded from a previous Denon AVR. My previous AVR didn't have HDMI, didn't have Audyssey, and had a lot less power. I got a Denon 3800 at the same time as the 3808. My HT is now HDMI front to back and my speakers sound a lot better with the calibration. Problem now is my 768p panny plasma is looking a bit long in the tooth!



This is a great feature, but I want to be able to set a "default", which is applied to everything. I can then change it if I wish.


It kinda sucks having to change the settings for every different kind of input source material...


----------



## Jerz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14524318
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get my 3808ci this week.
> 
> 
> Quick question:
> 
> 
> Do most people route their video through the 3808?
> 
> 
> I'm using all HDMI except for the Wii which is component. I have a PS3, Comcast Moto 3412 DVR. Pretty simple setup...(oh, and as of today hope to be displaying on a 55" LED/LCD Samsung LN55A950 - from a 50" Panny Plasma).
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I route eveything (HD cable box & PS3) through the 3808 except my computer which I route directly to the televsion via hdmi/dvi.


----------



## aaronwt

I route my video through my 3808 so I can see the on screen graphics from the 3808. I don't use any of the scaling provided by the 3808 and it do anything to the image when the scaler/deinterlacer is turned off.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14524472
> 
> 
> This is a great feature, but I want to be able to set a "default", which is applied to everything. I can then change it if I wish.
> 
> 
> It kinda sucks having to change the settings for every different kind of input source material...



You set it up once and the 3808 remembers it. I use PLIIx for everything. I never need to play with those settings. It will apply PLIIX to 2.0 to 5.1 signals and for 6.1 and 7.1 it plays them correctly.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_flash* /forum/post/14516056
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I ahve a problem from the beginning when I got my DENON 3808.
> 
> I have connected to it:
> 
> - Toshiba HD DVD Player
> 
> - PS3
> 
> - normal DVD Player with HDMI
> 
> - Popcorn Hour A100
> 
> 
> and ... my TV Sony KDF E42A11E (which can only HDMI A)
> 
> 
> On the Denon 3808 is the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Problem:
> 
> It happens time to time that the synch between the TV and the DENON gets lost, but just for a second or two, then it is back.
> 
> But the synch to the device like the PS3, or HD DVD is still present, because I have no issues with the sound at this time.
> 
> 
> Work done:
> 
> changed the HDMI cable between TV and DENON, changed the place of my denon, had it in a rack now it is free and gets enough fresh air.
> 
> 
> Has anybody an idea ?
> 
> is there a defect on the DENON or synch issues general with my TV (HDMI A)
> 
> thanks
> 
> g_flash





Go over to the Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs, Undesired features... forum and read through the last 4 or 5 pages. Many people with Sony TV's (me included) are seeing dropout problems on HDMI from 3808's (and I suppose 4308's). Problems seem to vary in intensity. It sounds as if Denon (at least one person) may be finally acknowledging that there's an issue, but no there's no info about if or when fixes may be available.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14502486
> 
> 
> It's not that the 3808 "dropped" the back channels. You switched from DTS input to muti-channel input. Now you have to configure SB CH Out for multi-channel. While playing the source material press "PARA" on the remote, go to "SB CH Out", and choose "PLIIx Cinema" to associate that setting with the multi-channel input. This machine is very configurable, you can configure each input signal to be handled differently. I consider that a strength, but it seems to throw a lot of people.
> 
> 
> I also upgraded from a previous Denon AVR. My previous AVR didn't have HDMI, didn't have Audyssey, and had a lot less power. I got a Denon 3800 at the same time as the 3808. My HT is now HDMI front to back and my speakers sound a lot better with the calibration. Problem now is my 768p panny plasma is looking a bit long in the tooth!



I have a 5.1 setup. When watching source material (Tivo) that is broadcasting in dolby digital I rarely hear much coming from the rear speakers. I assumed this is because they are not sending anything to these speakers. Should I and "can I" set PLIIx with a 5.1 config with a Dolby Digital source from the Tivo? Or does this only apply to BlueRay and HDDVD as a source...?


----------



## djap2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14524711
> 
> 
> I route my video through my 3808 so I can see the on screen graphics from the 3808. I don't use any of the scaling provided by the 3808 and it do anything to the image when the scaler/deinterlacer is turned off.



Great point....I'll have to turn that off (if it is on by default).


Thanks (to all) for the response(s)!


----------



## AudioBear

Dumb question. It amazes me that the new Denon receivers are internet connected but don't appear to have an alarm clock function. How hard would that be to implement in software? Be that as it may, my wife asks if the 3808 can be rigged to replace our lo-fi alarm clock. She is ready to buy an iPod alarm clock dock. But I said to her, wait, the team down at the AVS forums has solved this problem. Right?


How do you set up your 3808 to work as an alarm clock?


Thanks


----------



## FrancWest

Hi,


has anyone the Denon 3808 and Vista x64 working using mediasharing ? With Vista 32-bit it was working perfectly, but with x64 I can't get it to work. Vista recognizes the Denon as a Network audio device and I allowed it for mediasharing, but my Vista machine doesn't appear in the selection list on the Denon receiver. Any ideas ?


Franc.


----------



## g_flash

thanks davelr,

will go into this treat and check, hope they will work on this bug.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14526385
> 
> 
> Dumb question. It amazes me that the new Denon receivers are internet connected but don't appear to have an alarm clock function. How hard would that be to implement in software? Be that as it may, my wife asks if the 3808 can be rigged to replace our lo-fi alarm clock. She is ready to buy an iPod alarm clock dock. But I said to her, wait, the team down at the AVS forums has solved this problem. Right?
> 
> 
> How do you set up your 3808 to work as an alarm clock?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have several devices that attach to the internet that do not have an alarm clock. Are you trying to turn in on at a certain time? There are remotes that will do this. Or, if you are connected to your computer, leave it on and write a script to turn up the volume at a certain time.


----------



## AudioBear

I am trying to use the system as an alarm clock that sounds a whole lot better than a beeper or a clock radio.


Which remotes? I have an old Rotel remote that is a bear to program but it will do the job. Point me in the right direction and I'll find a remote,


That said, my wife points out that clock radios have great big numbers on them that tell you what time it is and A/V systems don't. Good point. Just goes to show what lousy integration we really have. The Denon is connected via wireless to a computer and also has a video out. In the best of all possible worlds the computer would turn on the Denon and the Denon would make pleasant sounds and display a clock on the monitor screen.....but it aint gonna happen.


----------



## Canyonlands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14530017
> 
> 
> I am trying to use the system as an alarm clock that sounds a whole lot better than a beeper or a clock radio.




I have a cell phone that can wake me up with any sound I can convert to mp3, which is just about any sound there is, and that makes sense to me.


I can't, and wouldn't fault Denon for focusing the 3808CI on home theater and listening room applications.


Good luck in your quest.


----------



## kevivoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14530209
> 
> 
> I have a cell phone that can wake me up with any sound I can convert to mp3, which is just about any sound there is.
> 
> 
> I can't fault Denon for focusing the 3808CI on home theater and listening room applications.
> 
> 
> Good luck in your quest.



Yea and besides the 3808CI is much heavier to hook to your belt on the road too!


----------



## AudioBear

I wasn't singling out Denon for criticism at all. I like the sound and just think it makes a better alarm clock. The fact is that it is hard to bring different functions of separate devices together. That's all I was saying. Denon actually is at the cutting edge with their internet interface and connectivity.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14530320
> 
> 
> I wasn't singling out Denon for criticism at all. I like the sound and just think it makes a better alarm clock. The fact is that it is hard to bring different functions of separate devices together. That's all I was saying. Denon actually is at the cutting edge with their internet interface and connectivity.



I guess if you had an iPod dock, you could set the iPod to wake up at a certain time and just leave the amp on and set to the iPod input.


----------



## AudioBear

I have the dock and thought of doing that but it is not an elegant or green solution. Would work though.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14530450
> 
> 
> I have the dock and thought of doing that but it is not an elegant or green solution. Would work though.



Yep. Neither elegant nor green. Its too bad that the 3808 can't be programmed to "wake up" on signal input.


----------



## AudioBear

it looks like the RS-232 port can receive a turn on signal but I have nothing that will feed it and no knowledge of how to do that. A 12V trigger input is absent--too bad because I figured out how to use an alarm clock with a nice bright display to switch a 12V trigger output.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14530017
> 
> 
> I am trying to use the system as an alarm clock that sounds a whole lot better than a beeper or a clock radio.



using command3808 and a cron program with your pc you should be able to wake the receiver up and use it as a alarm clock


----------



## AudioBear

Good point, worth exploring....


----------



## affeking

Wondering if anyone is using this receiver with a Sanyo Z3 or one of its close models as a display.


Right now, I switch HDMI to that display with a stand-alone switch, and I'm never able to switch from my Tosh HD-A2 over to another device without the screen going tinted or black. I think the same would be true with any other HDCP device, and I have some in my future. I'm considering a new receiver (3808 is prime candidate) in small part to avoid this issue. I'm curious to know if I'm barking up the right tree, or if its possible that my projector is the entire problem.


Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Jhya




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14524814
> 
> 
> You set it up once and the 3808 remembers it. I use PLIIx for everything. I never need to play with those settings. It will apply PLIIX to 2.0 to 5.1 signals and for 6.1 and 7.1 it plays them correctly.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only setting on the 3808 is Dolby Pro Logic II, does that equate to IIx since it replaces the older standard?


Also, under that sub menu there are various settings like Cinema, Music, Pro Logic, etc...


Should I use Pro Logic instead of Cinema for better sound? Which one is the best?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/14525187
> 
> 
> Go over to the Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs, Undesired features... forum and read through the last 4 or 5 pages. Many people with Sony TV's (me included) are seeing dropout problems on HDMI from 3808's (and I suppose 4308's). Problems seem to vary in intensity. It sounds as if Denon (at least one person) may be finally acknowledging that there's an issue, but no there's no info about if or when fixes may be available.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g_flash* /forum/post/14528344
> 
> 
> thanks davelr,
> 
> will go into this treat and check, hope they will work on this bug.



It appears someone may have solved the issue of Sony drop outs by disabling CEC on the Sony TV.


This makes sense, since the Denons will not gain CEC support until October.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AudioBear* /forum/post/14526385
> 
> 
> ...How do you set up your 3808 to work as an alarm clock?



1. Buy an alarm clock.

2. Attach it to the 3808 with duct tape (be careful not to obstruct too many of the vents).


----------



## liquidmetal

Alarm clock? I just wanted Radio Data Service. Hard to believe they didnt want to support that when

my wifes civic supports it just fine.


----------



## jb1677

Seriously, RDS and HD radio should be ahead of the alarm clock feature


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14524814
> 
> 
> You set it up once and the 3808 remembers it. I use PLIIx for everything. I never need to play with those settings. It will apply PLIIX to 2.0 to 5.1 signals and for 6.1 and 7.1 it plays them correctly.



Are you using PLIIx for DTS HD Master Lossless or Dolby TrueHD? That would seem to defeat the purpose. PLIIx matrixes 2 channel sound to make it surround. How does it handle TrueHD or DTS HD MA? I may be all wrong about this (help me if I am) but it seems that you are "dumbing down" the advanced codecs. What am I missing here?


Classico


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14535155
> 
> 
> Are you using PLIIx for DTS HD Master Lossless or Dolby TrueHD? That would seem to defeat the purpose. PLIIx matrixes 2 channel sound to make it surround. How does it handle TrueHD or DTS HD MA? I may be all wrong about this (help me if I am) but it seems that you are "dumbing down" the advanced codecs. What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> Classico



I use it for both DD THD and DTS MA. Keep in mind that after anything is decoded (lossy or lossless) there are N channels as the result. If there are 5.1 channels as the result, you can use PLIIx to expand it to 7.1 channels. It does not "degrade" or "dumb down" the quality of the decoded audio. You are simply creating additional channel information that is not discretely encoded in the source sound track.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14534232
> 
> 
> Seriously, RDS and HD radio should be ahead of the alarm clock feature



That is for sure in my book, but the wife asked for an alarm clock that would play the iPod. I could buy one of those and be done with it but it seems so strange with a receiver that is internet connected and has an iPod dock to buy a standalone.


But I have decided to just go buy an iPod alarm clock. I suppose I could buy an FM tuner with RDS and HD while I'm shopping.


----------



## amadeus00

I don't think this is possible but I want to ask. Is it possible to set one of your inputs to receive video thru component and audio thru HDMI? My TV does not have HDMI so I have to use component for the video source. As for the audio, I use an HTPC that is capable of HDMI audio.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/14535970
> 
> 
> I use it for both DD THD and DTS MA. Keep in mind that after anything is decoded (lossy or lossless) there are N channels as the result. If there are 5.1 channels as the result, you can use PLIIx to expand it to 7.1 channels. It does not "degrade" or "dumb down" the quality of the decoded audio. You are simply creating additional channel information that is not discretely encoded in the source sound track.



Thanks for clearing that up. I am getting the SAME result by setting my 3808 "rear" to matrix, without introducing PLIIx. I get 6.1 from any 5.1 source. If I am playing stereo SACD THEN I use PLIIx to get 6.1.


I am not entirely convinced that the PLIIx is ONLY manipulating the rear channels when there is a 5.1 source. Are you using "cinema" or "music" mode? They ARE different, which leads to my healthy skepticism. I did not pay for DD THD or DTS HD MA to have my FRONT & SW speakers, somehow "improved". I know the 3808 rear "matrix" setting ony messes with ONE channel, my center back. Are you absolutely certain that PLIIx does the same? Inquiring minds need to know.


Thanks again for your input & response,


A skeptical Classico


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14537308
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. I am getting the SAME result by setting my 3808 "rear" to matrix, without introducing PLIIx. I get 6.1 from any 5.1 source. If I am playing stereo SACD THEN I use PLIIx to get 6.1.
> 
> 
> I am not entirely convinced that the PLIIx is ONLY manipulating the rear channels when there is a 5.1 source. Are you using "cinema" or "music" mode? They ARE different, which leads to my healthy skepticism. I did not pay for DD THD or DTS HD MA to have my FRONT & SW speakers, somehow "improved". I know the 3808 rear "matrix" setting ony messes with ONE channel, my center back. Are you absolutely certain that PLIIx does the same? Inquiring minds need to know.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your input & response,
> 
> 
> A skeptical Classico



I think its debatable. I seem to recall some posters preferring to listen to 5.1 when the source is 5.1 and not matrixing anything, and lots of others who use the pro logic to get 7.1.


I greatly prefer PLIIx for my 7.1 system. Some dont.


Just use your own ears and do it the way you think it sounds the best to you.


----------



## EnergyOwner

Could someone explain to me the purpose of the surround B channels. It looks like its a way to add a different pair of speakers to the same signal (surround A) that will probably be used for music (i.e. ear level). Is that its purpose or is there something else?


----------



## Canyonlands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14538252
> 
> 
> Could someone explain to me the purpose of the surround B channels. It looks like its a way to add a different pair of speakers to the same signal (surround A) that will probably be used for music (i.e. ear level). Is that its purpose or is there something else?



They are primarily there for 7.1 HT movie surround effects. They normally are set to the far back of the viewing area.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14538377
> 
> 
> They are primarily there for 7.1 HT movie surround effects. They normally are set to the far back of the viewing area.



Thanks. Are they a separate channel from surround A (that would make it 9.1 along with the two back channels) or are they the same signal?


I guess what I'm asking is if the Surround B is just to make a more "full" surround effect for larger rooms or is there new information there. I'm guessing the former.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14538395
> 
> 
> Thanks. Are they a separate channel from surround A (that would make it 9.1 along with the two back channels) or are they the same signal?
> 
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is if the Surround B is just to make a more "full" surround effect for larger rooms or is there new information there. I'm guessing the former.



your first guess was right. Either channel A for HT and B for music or vice versa, also if you have an extra long room you can add channel B and use 4 surround speakers on the sides instead of 2.

On my set up I have channel A being dipole surrounds a 90 degrees and 2 additional towers (same as fronts) on channel B at 110 degrees for use in multichannel music.

A great feature of the 3808 is that once you set your surround preference for an input type ie multichannel, Dolby cinema, etc. the receiver remembers your preferences and automatically switches to the correct channel A or B or AB


----------



## Canyonlands

Not 9.1. You're looking at your Zone 2 posts.


You have:


7.1 which uses Surround A for side speakers and Surround B for two rears.


6.1 which uses Surround A and the left set of posts from your Zone 2 to drive a single rear surround speaker. (aside from the fronts and sub)


5.1 using just Surround A (aside from the fronts and sub)


As far as I know, when running in 7.1 or 6.1 your rear surround are given some different signal depending on the content. If you are running 5.1 then all of that content is divided among your two Surround As.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14538515
> 
> 
> your first guess was right. Either channel A for HT and B for music or vice versa, also if you have an extra long room you can add channel B and use 4 surround speakers on the sides instead of 2.
> 
> On my set up I have channel A being dipole surrounds a 90 degrees and 2 additional towers (same as fronts) on channel B at 110 degrees for use in multichannel music.
> 
> A great feature of the 3808 is that once you set your surround preference for an input type ie multichannel, Dolby cinema, etc. the receiver remembers your preferences and automatically switches to the correct channel A or B or AB



Thanks sterryo, as I thought. So either more surround speakers for a bigger room or separate speakers for multichannel music.


----------



## djap2

Just got my 3808ci from 6th Ave (Thanks Roberto, you rock!).


I did firmware update: Is it supposed to take over an hour?


In a 5.1 bi-amp config, can I use Surround B for my rear speakers or does it have to be A? I don't have zone 2 or 3 in use. I can't get wires in with A, but will have to make it work if B can't be configured...


Can't wait to setup the rest but getting late...


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14538603
> 
> 
> Thanks sterryo, as I thought. So either more surround speakers for a bigger room or separate speakers for multichannel music.



exactly


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14538644
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808ci from 6th Ave (Thanks Roberto, you rock!).
> 
> 
> I did firmware update: Is it supposed to take over an hour?
> 
> 
> In a 5.1 bi-amp config, can I use Surround B for my rear speakers or does it have to be A? I don't have zone 2 or 3 in use. I can't get wires in with A, but will have to make it work if B can't be configured...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to setup the rest but getting late...



just need to choose b or a and your all set to go..... Audyssey has a setup choice for b 5.1b instead of 5.1


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14538584
> 
> 
> Not 9.1. You're looking at your Zone 2 posts.
> 
> 
> You have:
> 
> 
> 7.1 which uses Surround A for side speakers and Surround B for two rears.
> 
> 
> 6.1 which uses Surround A and the left set of posts from your Zone 2 to drive a single rear surround speaker. (aside from the fronts and sub)
> 
> 
> 5.1 using just Surround A (aside from the fronts and sub)
> 
> 
> As far as I know, when running in 7.1 or 6.1 your rear surround are given some different signal depending on the content. If you are running 5.1 then all of that content is divided among your two Surround As.




surround BACK/Amp Assign for rears. surround B is the same signal as surround A.


----------



## penngray




> Quote:
> I don't think this is possible but I want to ask. Is it possible to set one of your inputs to receive video thru component and audio thru HDMI? My TV does not have HDMI so I have to use component for the video source. As for the audio, I use an HTPC that is capable of HDMI audio.



You could run all HDMI to your AVR then run HDMI out to a HDMI "stripper" device like the HDFury then if your TV has a RGB or VGA PC connection you are fine.


HDFury cards (around $150) take digital HDMI in and sents out analog over RGB or VGA, great for anyone that wants to get around the whole HDMI (HDCP) crap.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14538644
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808ci from 6th Ave (Thanks Roberto, you rock!).
> 
> 
> I did firmware update: Is it supposed to take over an hour?
> 
> 
> In a 5.1 bi-amp config, can I use Surround B for my rear speakers or does it have to be A? I don't have zone 2 or 3 in use. I can't get wires in with A, but will have to make it work if B can't be configured...
> 
> 
> Can't wait to setup the rest but getting late...



Yes, it sometimes takes a LONG time. Once you are fully updated, most updates after that will only be 15 mins or so.


----------



## dlechner

First post in this thread! Please don't kill me if this has been asked. I did a search and it didn't come up with much.


When will Dynamic EQ be available either through an update or to purchase for the 3808? I want to get the full potential of Audessey correction without having to turn it up to 0db and pissing off neighbors and loosing my hearing.


Thanks in advance!!


Dave


----------



## greenlock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/14541488
> 
> 
> First post in this thread! Please don't kill me if this has been asked. I did a search and it didn't come up with much.
> 
> 
> When will Dynamic EQ be available either through an update or to purchase for the 3808? I want to get the full potential of Audessey correction without having to turn it up to 0db and pissing off neighbors and loosing my hearing.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> Dave



October in Europe as far as I know.


----------



## sledge75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amadeus00* /forum/post/14537204
> 
> 
> I don't think this is possible but I want to ask. Is it possible to set one of your inputs to receive video thru component and audio thru HDMI? My TV does not have HDMI so I have to use component for the video source. As for the audio, I use an HTPC that is capable of HDMI audio.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penngray* /forum/post/14540964
> 
> 
> You could run all HDMI to your AVR then run HDMI out to a HDMI "stripper" device like the HDFury then if your TV has a RGB or VGA PC connection you are fine.
> 
> 
> HDFury cards (around $150) take digital HDMI in and sents out analog over RGB or VGA, great for anyone that wants to get around the whole HDMI (HDCP) crap.




I have the same question but I am not very clear on the answer. I have been searching the forums and looking through manuals to no avail. Let me be specific. I am looking to upgrade to the 3808 and will hopefully also be getting a Sony S350 Blu-ray player. My TV is an excellent display (Mits Diamond series 65907) but it does not have HDMI inputs and I do not plan on upgrading until it dies.


From the sony manual it appears that I can set the BR player to output video over component and audio over hdmi (to take advantage of lossless formats etc). My question is: can the Denon receive video via component and audio via HDMI at the same time? I.e. can I select a single "input" type on the receiver and have it pull the video from component but the audio from hdmi? My old Denon receiver can mix and match audio/video inputs but it is pre-HDMI/HDCP and I haven't found a clear answer for these new receivers. I find it hard to believe that such a full featured receiver cannot do this, but it seems most people are not in this situation.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenlock* /forum/post/14541561
> 
> 
> October in Europe as far as I know.



Have there been any official announcements that the update will be available for North America?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14541750
> 
> 
> Have there been any official announcements that the update will be available for North America?



The official announcement is expected at CEDIA


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/14541488
> 
> 
> First post in this thread! Please don't kill me if this has been asked. I did a search and it didn't come up with much.
> 
> 
> When will Dynamic EQ be available either through an update or to purchase for the 3808? I want to get the full potential of Audessey correction without having to turn it up to 0db and pissing off neighbors and loosing my hearing.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> Dave


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14234451


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14541789
> 
> 
> The official announcement is expected at CEDIA



I actually just placed an order for my new 3808CI. Before placing the order I called Denon and asked about the pending upgrade and was told that it was going to be available for North American customers in October for $100. That was good enough for me.


By the way, I got a fantastic price from 6th Ave. If you're ordering from them mention that you're a member of AVS. I called Jacques at J&R before calling 6th Ave and even after negotiating he didn't even come close to the immediate price offer I got from 6th Ave.


This will be my first Denon purchase ever and for the first time since 1995 I will not have an Onkyo receiver in my home. This will also be the first time that I will have a non-THX certified receiver since 1995. My only concern is that I will miss the THX processing but I have spent many, many hours over the past couple of months researching and I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amadeus00* /forum/post/14537204
> 
> 
> I don't think this is possible but I want to ask. Is it possible to set one of your inputs to receive video thru component and audio thru HDMI? My TV does not have HDMI so I have to use component for the video source. As for the audio, I use an HTPC that is capable of HDMI audio.



I am using my 3808 just like that. My HDTV is NOT HDMI. I am running component OUT from my BD to the Denon and HDMI out for the sound. Just assign the inputs for the device like that. All done thru the GUI interface.


Classico


----------



## djap2

Is there a way to bi-amp the center channel?


I have a Boston Acoustics vr14 and it can be bi-amp'd.


Also, would it be recommended to set Front Mains and Centers to 'Large' or 'Small'?


Fronts: BA VR40

Center: BA VR14

Rear: BA VRS (maybe)

Sub: SVS PB12-NSD (going to MFW-15 next week)

Receiver: 3808ci


----------



## amadeus00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14542301
> 
> 
> I am using my 3808 just like that. My HDTV is NOT HDMI. I am running component OUT from my BD to the Denon and HDMI out for the sound. Just assign the inputs for the device like that. All done thru the GUI interface.
> 
> 
> Classico



Great! That's one confirmed. I just need to know if it was possible on the AVR to accept component video and HDMI audio. Now I can mess with the HTPC to output in that fashion knowing the AVR can receive it. Time for tinkering!


----------



## CiaFlux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14542379
> 
> 
> Is there a way to bi-amp the center channel?
> 
> 
> I have a Boston Acoustics vr14 and it can be bi-amp'd.
> 
> 
> Also, would it be recommended to set Front Mains and Centers to 'Large' or 'Small'?
> 
> 
> Fronts: BA VR40
> 
> Center: BA VR14
> 
> Rear: BA VRS (maybe)
> 
> Sub: SVS PB12-NSD (going to MFW-15 next week)
> 
> Receiver: 3808ci




I dont know about bi-amping your center.

But I would set the fronts and center to small.


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amadeus00* /forum/post/14542462
> 
> 
> Great! That's one confirmed. I just need to know if it was possible on the AVR to accept component video and HDMI audio. Now I can mess with the HTPC to output in that fashion knowing the AVR can receive it. Time for tinkering!



Amadeus, I think you can do what youre asking. But Im a little confused, if you can run hdmi to your rcvr for audio, why not use the hdmi for audio and video, why do you have to run component to your rcvr also?


----------



## amadeus00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14542379
> 
> 
> Is there a way to bi-amp the center channel?
> 
> 
> I have a Boston Acoustics vr14 and it can be bi-amp'd.
> 
> 
> Also, would it be recommended to set Front Mains and Centers to 'Large' or 'Small'?
> 
> 
> Fronts: BA VR40
> 
> Center: BA VR14
> 
> Rear: BA VRS (maybe)
> 
> Sub: SVS PB12-NSD (going to MFW-15 next week)
> 
> Receiver: 3808ci



You have a very similar setup like mine:

Fronts: BA VR3

Center: BA VR14

Rear: BA P442

Sub: SVS PB12-Plus/2

Receiver: 3808ci


I have never found the need to bi-amp the center. The mains maybe but not with the SVS I have. I set the mains at "large" and cross over at 80Hz. If your VR40 are like the VR3, they can get pretty low but that's why I have a sub for.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14542379
> 
> 
> Is there a way to bi-amp the center channel?
> 
> 
> I have a Boston Acoustics vr14 and it can be bi-amp'd.



I looked into that too and I don't think its possible from the 3808. You would need a separate bi-ampable power amp and run the center pre-out through that.


----------



## amadeus00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/14542509
> 
> 
> Amadeus, I think you can do what youre asking. But Im a little confused, if you can run hdmi to your rcvr for audio, why not use the hdmi for audio and video, why do you have to run component to your rcvr also?



The receiver will not down convert to component from HDMI for video.


----------



## dlechner

Cool, I will be at CEDIA on Sunday.


October for $100!! SOLD!


----------



## Poirot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrhtn* /forum/post/14502097
> 
> 
> I second that! I just called and was surprised to find it cheaper than all the unauthorized dealers out there. I talked to Richard at x8612 and he was very helpful.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to finally have a receiver. I've been using an old stereo so 7.1 surround sound is going to be a HUGE upgrade.



OMG







I just called up 6ave to see what the prices were, and like everybody mentioned, I just had to order one on the spot. FYI, I spoke with Kevin at x8625, Richard was tied up and handed me off. Can't wait to replace my old Sony DA4ES.


Thanks to all those that said call 6ave.



Poirot


----------



## djap2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CiaFlux* /forum/post/14542465
> 
> 
> I dont know about bi-amping your center.
> 
> But I would set the fronts and center to small.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amadeus00* /forum/post/14542599
> 
> 
> You have a very similar setup like mine:
> 
> Fronts: BA VR3
> 
> Center: BA VR14
> 
> Rear: BA P442
> 
> Sub: SVS PB12-Plus/2
> 
> Receiver: 3808ci
> 
> 
> I have never found the need to bi-amp the center. The mains maybe but not with the SVS I have. I set the mains at "large" and cross over at 80Hz. If your VR40 are like the VR3, they can get pretty low but that's why I have a sub for.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14542602
> 
> 
> I looked into that too and I don't think its possible from the 3808. You would need a separate bi-ampable power amp and run the center pre-out through that.



I figured on the center channel, thanks for the input. Wasn't necessary but figured if it was there...why not try.


I have the fronts bi-amp'd.


It seems a shame to set the speakers to small...but I will try it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14542300
> 
> 
> I actually just placed an order for my new 3808CI. Before placing the order I called Denon and asked about the pending upgrade and was told that it was going to be available for North American customers in October for $100. That was good enough for me.
> 
> 
> By the way, I got a fantastic price from 6th Ave. If you're ordering from them mention that you're a member of AVS. I called Jacques at J&R before calling 6th Ave and even after negotiating he didn't even come close to the immediate price offer I got from 6th Ave.
> 
> 
> This will be my first Denon purchase ever and for the first time since 1995 I will not have an Onkyo receiver in my home. This will also be the first time that I will have a non-THX certified receiver since 1995. My only concern is that I will miss the THX processing but I have spent many, many hours over the past couple of months researching and I think I made the right decision.



Got mine from 6ave as well back in December! Well based on what Jeff Talmadge director product development Denon USA said in recent podcast "Upgrade will cost about $100 for 3808/4308 owners" and now Denon support telling you today the upgrade will cost $100 sounds like it will be $100


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amadeus00* /forum/post/14542610
> 
> 
> The receiver will not down convert to component from HDMI for video.



I got you, my bad. I mistakenly thought the "H to A" feature might allow for it


----------



## parvinbriggs

Hello all. I know this is the 3808ci thread. I just bought the AVR5308ci. However, I haven't been able to get any answers and am hoping someone can help. My 5308ci sounds great but simply refuses to connect to the internet. I can see it on my router and my LAN but I cannot stream audio from the internet. I have a linksys wireless router and Time Warner Cable service. I have disabled all firewall functions on the router and Upnp as well. I have allowed DCHP from the router to set the reciever's ip. I have set a static ip on the reciever as well. I have power cycled router and modem countless times. I have also emailed Denon several times. The upshot of that contact is that the problem is with Time Warner and I need to pay 120.00 a month for business class service so that I can get a static ip address. blah blah blah. I have eight other pieces of equipment that connect through the same router and modem automatically with no problem. How could it be a problem with Time Warner?


----------



## Canyonlands

parvinbriggs:


Is your network management software displaying your 5308 IP address?

So your network management software is displaying an IP address for the receiver. Are you accessing that address directly through the net, in the following format... http://xxx.xxx.x.xxx (with the receiver on)?


I simply plugged my receiver into my router without disabling my firewalls or changing any configurations. My D-Link software immediately connected and registered with the new unit.


----------



## affeking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14542300
> 
> 
> I actually just placed an order for my new 3808CI. Before placing the order I called Denon and asked about the pending upgrade and was told that it was going to be available for North American customers in October for $100. That was good enough for me.



Just to add a bit more precision to this...I got a note back from Denon today confirming it is $100 and will be released via the internet upgrades on October 1st.


What they didn't answer, which I'm curious about, is whether or not 3808CIs purchased after that date will already include the update. Secondly, will said receivers cost $100 more? I get the feeling they are going to continue to ship with the existing firmware and give you the option to upgrade if you want. Is that the general thought?


I haven't bought mine yet, and I'm trying to decide if its worth waiting. (yeah I have SOME self restraint)


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *affeking* /forum/post/14547608
> 
> 
> Just to add a bit more precision to this...I got a note back from Denon today confirming it is $100 and will be released via the internet upgrades on October 1st.
> 
> 
> What they didn't answer, which I'm curious about, is whether or not 3808CIs purchased after that date will already include the update. Secondly, will said receivers cost $100 more? I get the feeling they are going to continue to ship with the existing firmware and give you the option to upgrade if you want. Is that the general thought?
> 
> 
> I haven't bought mine yet, and I'm trying to decide if its worth waiting. (yeah I have SOME self restraint)



I suspect Denon will maintain the upgrade as an option for the 3808 versus including until the new 3810 comes out sometime in 2009.


----------



## Adam_G

People buying after October first will get a certificate to upgrade for free. At some point they may start shipping the units with the upgrade, but I'm not sure when that will be.


----------



## mpstan

A rookie could use some help....


We are picking out a new home theatre; the only thing I'm starting with are my Klipsch speakers. We have settled on:


Samsung LN52A750 (newer 52" LCD)

Denon BluRay


I found a local installation guy who would nearly match these prices who is a Denon and Samsung dealer, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to use him to set this up. In his quote, rather than using a 3808ci receiver, he put in an AVR 3806 for $1199 instead. I would rather have the newer unit (3808), especially if he will install it even though I purchase it elsewhere? What are the essential differences between these two?


I have a hard wired internet line from my router available. I'm running XP pro which has Itunes; is there a practical way to play music on the 3808 as I've described?


Thanks!


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpstan* /forum/post/14548385
> 
> 
> A rookie could use some help....
> 
> 
> We are picking out a new home theatre; the only thing I'm starting with are my Klipsch speakers. We have settled on:
> 
> 
> Samsung LN52A750 (newer 52" LCD)
> 
> Denon BluRay
> 
> 
> I found a local installation guy who would nearly match these prices who is a Denon and Samsung dealer, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to use him to set this up. In his quote, rather than using a 3808ci receiver, he put in an AVR 3806 for $1199 instead. I would rather have the newer unit (3808), especially if he will install it even though I purchase it elsewhere? What are the essential differences between these two?
> 
> 
> I have a hard wired internet line from my router available. I'm running XP pro which has Itunes; is there a practical way to play music on the 3808 as I've described?
> 
> Thanks!



Perhaps that is only a mistake, as the 3808 has been available since July 2007. The only 3806 I see around are in-store demo units as the 3806 is no longer sold. See this 3806 link for details. See this 3808 link to compare. Via the network port on the 3808 you can play files stored on your computer, or tune in internet radio stations on the 3808 directly connected to your router. (see pages 51 thru 55 in 3808 owners manual ) Note the 3808 cannot play AAC files (Itunes), however you could use a Ipod adapter directly to the receiver, or convert the AAC files to windows media format.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14548618
> 
> 
> Perhaps that is only a mistake, as the 3808 has been available since July 2007. The only 3806 I see around are in-store demo units as the 3806 is no longer sold. See this 3806 link for details. See this 3808 link to compare. Via the network port on the 3808 you can play files stored on your computer, or tune in internet radio stations on the 3808 directly connected to your router. (see pages 51 thru 55 in 3808 owners manual ) Note the 3808 cannot play AAC files (Itunes), however you could use a Ipod adapter directly to the receiver, or convert the AAC files to windows media format.



Also important is the 3806 has only 2 HDMI ports (v1.1) whereas the 3808 has 4 v1.3 ports and the 3808 can decode the high definition codecs (not sure if the blu-ray player you picked can decode them internally)


----------



## penngray




> Quote:
> People buying after October first will get a certificate to upgrade for free. At some point they may start shipping the units with the upgrade, but I'm not sure when that will be.



Thats good to know, I wonder if the price will go up in October or continue to move downwards.


----------



## affeking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_G* /forum/post/14547719
> 
> 
> People buying after October first will get a certificate to upgrade for free. At some point they may start shipping the units with the upgrade, but I'm not sure when that will be.



Is this a guess, or do you have some source? I will definitely hang on until October if this is the case...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14548618
> 
> 
> Perhaps that is only a mistake, as the 3808 has been available since July 2007. The only 3806 I see around are in-store demo units as the 3806 is no longer sold. See this 3806 link for details. See this 3808 link to compare. Via the network port on the 3808 you can play files stored on your computer, or tune in internet radio stations on the 3808 directly connected to your router. (see pages 51 thru 55 in 3808 owners manual ) Note the 3808 cannot play AAC files (Itunes), however you could use a Ipod adapter directly to the receiver, or convert the AAC files to windows media format.



Some 3808 owners are using Twonkymedia to stream Itunes (AAC files) without an Ipod adapter:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14324311 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14359951 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14456781


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *penngray* /forum/post/14549478
> 
> 
> Thats good to know, I wonder if the price will go up in October or continue to move downwards.



The MSRP went up $100, since first week of July, $1600 to $1700. I would think the discounted price is somewhat higher ($100 - % discount or thereabouts) than before at 6ave and similar retailers.


I don't know what will happen with the price of the 3808, as it is sold now, but I would not expect it to be less or more, as they just raised the price. If they add a certificate and/or make a 3808A (with upgrade), it may be the same, but can easily be another $100.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Adam_G* /forum/post/14547719
> 
> 
> People buying after October first will get a certificate to upgrade for free. At some point they may start shipping the units with the upgrade, but I'm not sure when that will be.



Did Denon tell you this or did you read it in an article quoting Denon?


If this is true, then those who bought/buy in July (except some vendors that took day(s) to increase price during first week), Aug., and Sept. get a poor deal; they pay more, but don't get the upgrade.


I was surprised they raised the MSRP before offering the upgrade. If one buys in October, one is probably not paying $100 more in discounted price, but getting $100 upgrade. Assuming this is all true.










If they ship with the upgrades eventually, that would support what someone in a Nordic country said, about there being a 3808A. Of course, different regions can get different products.


----------



## parvinbriggs

Canyonlands;


I can see the reciever in the router management software. I can ping it from my pc. I can set up a media share folder as detailed in the manual and the reciever can stream media from my pc (that's pretty slick by the way). I have gone over and over the ip address setup. I have even set a static ip at 192.168.1.120. Tonight, I am going to try plugging the reciever directly into the cable modem to see if it can connect that way


----------



## zone555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14551361
> 
> 
> Canyonlands;
> 
> 
> I can see the reciever in the router management software. I can ping it from my pc. I can set up a media share folder as detailed in the manual and the reciever can stream media from my pc (that's pretty slick by the way). I have gone over and over the ip address setup. I have even set a static ip at 192.168.1.120. Tonight, I am going to try plugging the reciever directly into the cable modem to see if it can connect that way



1. Run "ipconfig /all" from your PC in a command prompt window

2. Make note of the subnet mask, default gateway and DNS server

3. Confirm that all these values are configured the same on your receiver


When you connect within your own LAN, you won't need a default gateway, subnet mask or DNS. That's why you're able to stream from your PC, but once you connect to something beyond your LAN (ie, the internet) you'll need everything else configured.


Let us know how you progress.


----------



## drewski310

Long time lurker here. Whomever worked out the AVS forum deal with 6th Ave, I just wanted to extend my THANKS! I spoke to Richard at x8612 and like the others have done, purchased on the spot once I heard the pricing. Anyone who is considering a receiver purchase in this price range would really do themselves a favor and at least call to hear their pricing...


and no i don't have any affiliation with any vendor or manufacturer.


Thanks AVS Forum!


----------



## xradman

I just discovered a potential problem with bass management on AVR-3808. I had a 7.1 setup in the AVR with main speakers set to "Small", crossover at 80Hz and bass output to "LFE".


I wasn't getting any perceptible bass during the "Shockwave" scene in Transformers HD DVD, even though bass during the rest of the movie was fine. According to one of the members in the other thread, the bass for the Shockwave was only encoded onto the main channels and not the LFE channel.


I changed the bass output to "LFE + Main" and now I do get good rumble during the "Shockwave" scene. My understanding of how bass management works with this receiver was


- LFE + Main means low frequency signal is sent to the sub from the conventional channels as well as 0.1 LFE channel regardless of how the conventional channel speakers are set.


- LFE means only 0.1 LFE channel and any low frequency sound from main speakers that are set to small are sent to the subwoofer. If you set your main speakers to large, then only the 0.1 LFE channel signals are sent to the sub.


Since I had main speakers set to "Small" shouldn't I have gotten the same bass sent to my subwoofer with bass management set to "LFE"? Is this a known bug? I know people were having problems with similar issues with stereo inputs, but this is the first time I've heard of this with multichannel 5.1 source.


----------



## kgveteran

Why is the frequency response different for my center channel output than for the L&R main ?



I run TrueRta through my mains and the center looks like crap.Rolled off, huge dip centered all over the mid bass, mid range and it rolls off the highs too.


FYI: I've checked the amps,speakers and interconnects.They all measure out fine....it's the center output.The L&R combined with the mains are flat ( at the listening position ) from 10hz to about 10khz where it begins to roll off.

If you could instruct me on how to get a screen shot from TrueRta I'd post it to show you.



Kg


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/14554538
> 
> 
> Why is the frequency response different for my center channel output than for the L&R main ?
> 
> 
> 
> I run TrueRta through my mains and the center looks like crap.Rolled off, huge dip centered all over the mid bass, mid range and it rolls off the highs too.
> 
> 
> FYI: I've checked the amps,speakers and interconnects.They all measure out fine....it's the center output.The L&R combined with the mains are flat ( at the listening position ) from 10hz to about 10khz where it begins to roll off.
> 
> If you could instruct me on how to get a screen shot from TrueRta I'd post it to show you.
> 
> 
> 
> Kg



The room can affect the speaker freq. response. Did you run the Audyssey setup? I'd be curious if Audyssey's freq response plots were similar to the ones from TrueRta. Ideally, Audyssey will equalize all the speakers so they are flat, and it will show a graph of the "problem" it is fixing.


P.S. the "print screen" key will take a screen shot if you are using windows. Go to the paint program and click paste to see it.


----------



## kgveteran

Here are the screen shots.




















I'll try to run Audyssey again later.


----------



## DigiPete

Just an idea for newbies, and me: add a link to the firmware thead in the first post.


Pete


----------



## TonyL222

Hello all. I'm trying to setup my 3808CI for 7.1 speaker config. Speakers are setup as follows:

_Front, Center, Surround A, ans Surround Back x2, LFE_


Under Manual Setup, in Option 1 I have Amp Assign set to 7.1. UNder Auto Setup I have Room Eq set to Assign.


When I try to do the automatice calibration it always skips the Surround Back speakers. Yet when I playback, the Surround Backs are there. Shouldn't the calibration include the SurrBacks? What am I doing wrong.


Also, I have a Planar PD8150 projector. With a Blu-Ray DVD the upscales to 1080P, an AV receiver that upscales, and a projector that upscales; where is the best place to upscale? Should I pass every signal through as is and let the Projector upscale or maybe the Denon?


Thanks


----------



## pj121391

Did you select 7.1 when you began the Audussey Calibration from the Drop Down Box??


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/14557279
> 
> 
> Also, I have a Planar PD8150 projector. With a Blu-Ray DVD the upscales to 1080P, an AV receiver that upscales, and a projector that upscales; where is the best place to upscale? Should I pass every signal through as is and let the Projector upscale or maybe the Denon?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would have thought either the BD player or the projector. The 3808 isn't the greatest 1080p de-interlacer and the projector will, in all likelihood, be better.


----------



## xandra

Is there anyway to setup Zone 2 to Automatically play the same source as the Main Zone.


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14557689
> 
> 
> I would have thought either the BD player or the projector. The 3808 isn't the greatest 1080p de-interlacer and the projector will, in all likelihood, be better.



The Planar 8150 has the latest Gennum chip implementation and is supposed to be very good for a FP. I would try the projector first. The 3808 isn't as bad as the badmouths here say but it is no match for Gennum, Reon, Realta and the new Anchor Bay chips.


----------



## Issac

Can any one post or PM me with price paid at 6ave? I would like to have an idea on prices before calling.


I have purchased my Yamaha from 6ave and it's time to upgrade.


----------



## Canyonlands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Issac* /forum/post/14559511
> 
> 
> Can any one post or PM me with price paid at 6ave? I would like to have an idea on prices before calling.




I paid $1,300 at costco.com and therefore have a lifetime return policy, no questions asked. The 6Ave price is $250ish less but I don't have one of those right down the street.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14559560
> 
> 
> I paid $1,300 at costco.com and therefore have a lifetime return policy, no questions asked. The 6Ave price is $250ish less but I don't have one of those right down the street.



Just got RC Wiley to price match Costco price of XX99, got 12 months no interest and my unit is in my hot little hands







. 6th Ave slightly under XX00 but RC Wiley just up the street, friend hooked me up with 5 year waranty.










cautions on installation I have a custom made oak cabinet with the following dimensions


20W X 8H X 27 D middle shelf

20W X 8.5 to 9.5H (depending how far back unit is) X 27D Top shelf.

Denon 3808CI approx dimensions 17W X 6.4H X 17D


I prefer not to place unit on top of cabinet but if I have to I will for better air flow but if the unit will be fine in the cabinet I rather place it there.



Will I encounter heating issues? How much space is required around the unit? I know in the manual it recommends not to install the unit in a confined space but I wanted to know what owner's are experiencing if their unit is in a cabinet.

Suggestions and/or recommendations


----------



## mark956101957

I have a Logitech Squeezebox Duet with optical audio output to my Denon 3808 CI and I want to zone 2 out to another receiver in my bedroom since my main listening area is 7.1. Will the Denon output the RCA pre outs to my second amp in my bedroom in zone2 with a optical audio input from my Squeezebox? Thanks for your help


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14559560
> 
> 
> I paid $1,300 at costco.com and therefore have a lifetime return policy, no questions asked. The 6Ave price is $250ish less but I don't have one of those right down the street.



Costco no longer has a lifetime return policy on electronics. Only 90 days now. Should have gone with 6ave...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/14559914
> 
> 
> Costco no longer has a lifetime return policy on electronics. Only 90 days now. Should have gone with 6ave...



This was discussed in another thread. The lifetime warranty does apply in this case (since Denon won't honor the warranty).

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1057673


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14559980
> 
> 
> This was discussed in another thread. The lifetime warranty does apply in this case (since Denon won't honor the warranty).
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1057673



Very interesting! Doesn't really makes sense, but hey sounds like a good deal.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mark956101957* /forum/post/14559792
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Squeezebox Duet with optical audio output to my Denon 3808 CI and I want to zone 2 out to another receiver in my bedroom since my main listening area is 7.1. Will the Denon output the RCA pre outs to my second amp in my bedroom in zone2 with a optical audio input from my Squeezebox? Thanks for your help



Everything should be passed through the pre-outs except HDMI. Your setup should work fine.


----------



## 1MaNArmY

I have an DirecTV HR21 set top box with the HD package, can the Denon 3808 be set to upscale only the 480i programs or will the Denon also attempt to upscale the HD-Lite programs 720P/1080i once the HDMI device is set to upscale? My display is a Hitachi 57S 700 RPTV that does 1080i and I'm not sure what video processor is in since it's 4 years old.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14559715
> 
> 
> I have a custom made oak cabinet with the following dimensions
> 
> 
> 20W X 8H X 27 D middle shelf
> 
> 20W X 8.5 to 9.5H (depending how far back unit is) X 27D Top shelf.
> 
> Denon 3808CI approx dimensions 17W X 6.4H X 17D
> 
> 
> I prefer not to place unit on top of cabinet but if I have to I will for better air flow but if the unit will be fine in the cabinet I rather place it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Will I encounter heating issues? How much space is required around the unit? I know in the manual it recommends not to install the unit in a confined space but I wanted to know what owner's are experiencing if their unit is in a cabinet.
> 
> Suggestions and/or recommendations



Personally I wouldnt consider anything less than 4 1/2 to 5" above unit (ideally more). sounds like you'd only have room for 2" above. Although that might not cause immediate failure, likely create enuf heat to shorten life.... So it sounds like you'll need to put on top.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14561635
> 
> 
> Personally I wouldnt consider anything less than 4 1/2 to 5" above unit (ideally more). sounds like you'd only have room for 2" above. Although that might not cause immediate failure, likely create enuf heat to shorten life.... So it sounds like you'll need to put on top.



Thanks for your reply, I went with the Denon because it was known to handle heat well compared to the Onkyo's so I thought I would be able to get away with placing it in the cabinet. I currently have a Kenwood V500 in the cabinet now and it does well, it's only warm to the touch after being on all day so I will keep an eye on the Denon if it get's hot I'll move it to the top.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14561163
> 
> 
> Everything should be passed through the pre-outs except HDMI. Your setup should work fine.



Zone 2 and 3 are restricted in several ways. As indicated here you can't use HDMI inputs, nor can you route DenonLink to zone 2/3, and it won't downmix surround signals from any digital input. The original poster's optical inputs will work just fine so long as they're sending 2-channel PCM.


----------



## rtisovec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14561478
> 
> 
> I have an DirecTV HR21 set top box with the HD package, can the Denon 3808 be set to upscale only the 480i programs or will the Denon also attempt to upscale the HD-Lite programs 720P/1080i once the HDMI device is set to upscale? My display is a Hitachi 57S 700 RPTV that does 1080i and I'm not sure what video processor is in since it's 4 years old.



Set your box to only output 480i and 1080i. All of the 720p will be upscaled by the box to 1080i. Then have the Denon set for h-h or a-h and h-h if using component. The Denon ought to then upscale the 480i to 1080i and pass through the others. I have a similar setup with a Toshiba RPTV-about 6 years old. I actually find that using the component outputs and letting the tv handle the conversion of 480i to 540p (it only does 540p or 1080i) actually looks best. The 1080i over component isn't that much different from the HDMI ( or in my case, DVI). A lot depends on what does the better job, the box, the Denon, or the TV. In my case, there is less "flicker" in 540p and this looks better to me, and the 480i on component doesn't seem as "sharp" which actually covers up how bad the picture is a little bit.


All this doesn't really apply to those of you without CRT based RPTV's, but there are a few of us early adopters who are still happy with our "old" equipment.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14557937
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to setup Zone 2 to Automatically play the same source as the Main Zone.



Press the zone2/3 rec select button on the receiver then turn the source select knob until the display reads recout source.


----------



## mark956101957




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/14561868
> 
> 
> Zone 2 and 3 are restricted in several ways. As indicated here you can't use HDMI inputs, nor can you route DenonLink to zone 2/3, and it won't downmix surround signals from any digital input. The original poster's optical inputs will work just fine so long as they're sending 2-channel PCM.



Hi Guys, thanks for your advice and help. I will hook my preouts up tonight into my second amp for some great streamed music from my comp through the Squeezebot Duet into both my living room and bedroom. Sounds great going through my Denon.


----------



## tbuddha

I have an older 40GB iPod connected to my 3808 through a Denon ASD-1R. I get a sound drop-out, very much like an old vinyl record "skipping", every 21 seconds, on every track I play. Needless to say, it is unlistenable.


Does anyone have any ideas how to cure this? I'm hoping I have some setting wrong, but I can't for the life of me think what it might be.


----------



## captavs

The new Onkyo... as posted in the Onkyo/Integra firmware update request thread... lol











http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post14560509


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbuddha* /forum/post/14565667
> 
> 
> I have an older 40GB iPod connected to my 3808 through a Denon ASD-1R. I get a sound drop-out, very much like an old vinyl record "skipping", every 21 seconds, on every track I play. Needless to say, it is unlistenable.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to cure this? I'm hoping I have some setting wrong, but I can't for the life of me think what it might be.



Have you check for a firmware update available for the ASD-1R on Denon website? I know some of the iPod docking stations have firmware updates.


----------



## MatrixVideo

Guys - constant stalker - not many posts


I got a 3808CI around two months ago and initially it was a real joy to setup but I managed my way thru and had a component xbox 360, a ps3 (hdmi), a wii (component), a karoke system (component), HD-DVD (hdmi), cable (hdmi) all workign properly via the denon --


Just a few days ago (I am on latest firmware) I noticed the wii would not disply -- now it seems that all component inputs are not recognized (audio works fine) --


If I unhook and hook to tv they display fine --


Am I missing something or is it a potential problem with the unit - I have just fought with it for a few hours to no avail --


All hdmi sources work just fine ---


Any help would be great --


----------



## domain

*Looks up*... Matrix why does your problem seem familiar










At any rate, while we are on setup issues... am I losing my mind or can this unit not display menus unless the source in question is actively outputting a signal? Its not exactly a huge issue, but it certainly prevents changing any source settings without having something actually sending video data at the same time.


The text menus on the front display are all fine and dandy... but it would be nice to see what I'm doing without having to sit in front of the receiver.


----------



## MatrixVideo

My menus show without an active source - my friend has the same unit but his will not show unless he has an active source.


The only difference is the TV's.. from what I can tell...


He was actually over for a party and gave up with the darn component setup issue as well.. He only uses hdmi on his - so he was not much help..


It would be interesting to test them side by side but neither one of us wants to lug the thing over...


Tomorrow I will try to figure it out again...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MatrixVideo* /forum/post/14565971
> 
> 
> My menus show without an active source - my friend has the same unit but his will not show unless he has an active source.
> 
> 
> The only difference is the TV's.. from what I can tell...
> 
> 
> He was actually over for a party and gave up with the darn component setup issue as well.. He only uses hdmi on his - so he was not much help..
> 
> 
> It would be interesting to test them side by side but neither one of us wants to lug the thing over...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I will try to figure it out again...



Have you tried the small power button? What about a hard reset?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domain* /forum/post/14565958
> 
> 
> *Looks up*... Matrix why does your problem seem familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, while we are on setup issues... am I losing my mind or can this unit not display menus unless the source in question is actively outputting a signal? Its not exactly a huge issue, but it certainly prevents changing any source settings without having something actually sending video data at the same time.
> 
> 
> The text menus on the front display are all fine and dandy... but it would be nice to see what I'm doing without having to sit in front of the receiver.



Mine will show without an active source, when I had a Toshiba DLP and now also with a Samsung LED DLP.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtisovec* /forum/post/14562912
> 
> 
> Set your box to only output 480i and 1080i. All of the 720p will be upscaled by the box to 1080i. Then have the Denon set for h-h or a-h and h-h if using component. The Denon ought to then upscale the 480i to 1080i and pass through the others. I have a similar setup with a Toshiba RPTV-about 6 years old. I actually find that using the component outputs and letting the tv handle the conversion of 480i to 540p (it only does 540p or 1080i) actually looks best. The 1080i over component isn't that much different from the HDMI ( or in my case, DVI). A lot depends on what does the better job, the box, the Denon, or the TV. In my case, there is less "flicker" in 540p and this looks better to me, and the 480i on component doesn't seem as "sharp" which actually covers up how bad the picture is a little bit.
> 
> 
> All this doesn't really apply to those of you without CRT based RPTV's, but there are a few of us early adopters who are still happy with our "old" equipment.




Thanks, I will be using an DVI to HMDI cable from the Hitachi RPTV to the Denon and then everything else is HDMI to HDMI (D* HR21,Toshibia HD-A1, and PS3) Oh yeah XBOX 360 component to component and then a Wii RCA to RCA?).

shouldn't the scaler in the Denon perform better than the scaler in the D*? Right now I have the D* box set to native and then my Hitachi upscales but it's 5 years old and I don't know what type of scaler it is.


----------



## radiowildcat1999

Hi all, I am ready to pull the plug today in a 3808 but I have not been able to find if the receiver can play my music collection located in the Network Storage (NAS) unit that I have. Can the receiver freely play files from a NAS unit? Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## rtisovec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14566643
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will be using an DVI to HMDI cable from the Hitachi RPTV to the Denon and then everything else is HDMI to HDMI (D* HR21,Toshibia HD-A1, and PS3) Oh yeah XBOX 360 component to component and then a Wii RCA to RCA?).
> 
> shouldn't the scaler in the Denon perform better than the scaler in the D*? Right now I have the D* box set to native and then my Hitachi upscales but it's 5 years old and I don't know what type of scaler it is.



It depends. If your tv, like mine, upconverts to a slightly higher resolution, but progressive, that seemed to work for me. You could always try having the box output 480p for non hd sources and letting the TV do the rest. In my case, leaving the box at 480i and letting the tv do the work looked best. Might be that the artifacts are less if only unit does the processing, as I said, all nonhd goes to 540p, and 1080i, regardless of the box settings, introduces flicker. For me, having a dvd player (a blu ray) upconvert sd to 1080i did the best job. Prior to having an HD type player, 480p output over component looked the best-->540p.


You'll have to play with it a bit to see which you like the best.


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14566411
> 
> 
> Mine will show without an active source, when I had a Toshiba DLP and now also with a Samsung LED DLP.



Hmm very odd, I have a Samsung LED DLP (HLT5089SX/XAA), and all the video connections are HDMI (PS3/360 IN, Display OUT). Unfortunately I am only able to get menu's when I am on one of the configured sources for the two input devices AND the device is actually on. Otherwise the TV either sits around "Scanning for Signals", or in some cases complains about "Unsupported Mode".


Of course... #%*($


Bah, as I'm typing this message I went back through my settings... it appears the solution is to turn the IP scalar to something other then "off"







... now the menus are working without a source being on.


Oh well, live and learn










[Ninja Edit]


Hmmm looking at the HDMI signal info when the background source is not on, the menus are outputting in 480i, but the HDMI monitor settings indicate the display is unable to output in this mode. (480p/720p/1080i/1080p) only.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/14557666
> 
> 
> Did you select 7.1 when you began the Audussey Calibration from the Drop Down Box??



Ah, thanks. I hadn't seen that menu since Iwas trying to perform the calibration just looking at the front display on the receiver. My projector is almost over the main viewing location and I had read that the 3808 mic is so sensitive that the projector noise would throw off the distance calcs.


I went back and left the projector on until just before the start of the calibration and I saw the 5.1/7.1 drop down you are referring to. Selected 7.1 then turned off the projector. Calibration of all eight speakers wen fine.


Thanks!!!


----------



## tbuddha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14565817
> 
> 
> Have you check for a firmware update available for the ASD-1R on Denon website? I know some of the iPod docking stations have firmware updates.



Thanks for your idea. I actually updated my iPod software, and so far that seems to have done the trick!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14559980
> 
> 
> This was discussed in another thread. The lifetime warranty does apply in this case (since Denon won't honor the warranty).
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1057673



Since Denon knows your s/n when you get a f/w update online, will that be an issue? What about buying the new Audyssey DynamicEQ software? I was just wondering if buying from non-authorized resellers will impact these or other support issues that aren't related to the unit needing repair.


Classico


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14568859
> 
> 
> Since Denon knows your s/n when you get a f/w update online, will that be an issue? What about buying the new Audyssey DynamicEQ software? I was just wondering if buying from non-authorized resellers will impact these or other support issues that aren't related to the unit needing repair.
> 
> 
> Classico



The updates seem to be no problem. Whether the October pay for upgrade will be an issue or not no one but Denon knows. If it can't work for non-autorized units and I still want it, I can at least return mine for a full refund to Costco and look for an auth. dealer.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14569267
> 
> 
> The updates seem to be no problem. Whether the October pay for upgrade will be an issue or not no one but Denon knows. If it can't work for non-autorized units and I still want it, I can at least return mine for a full refund to Costco and look for an auth. dealer.



My guess is that Denon will sell the firmware upgrade to whoever wants it with a valid serial #. Denon may however get picky about factory service for units purchased from unauthorized sellers.


----------



## Toolatecrew




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14545493
> 
> 
> Hello all. I know this is the 3808ci thread. I just bought the AVR5308ci. However, I haven't been able to get any answers and am hoping someone can help. My 5308ci sounds great but simply refuses to connect to the internet. I can see it on my router and my LAN but I cannot stream audio from the internet. I have a linksys wireless router and Time Warner Cable service. I have disabled all firewall functions on the router and Upnp as well. I have allowed DCHP from the router to set the reciever's ip. I have set a static ip on the reciever as well. I have power cycled router and modem countless times. I have also emailed Denon several times. The upshot of that contact is that the problem is with Time Warner and I need to pay 120.00 a month for business class service so that I can get a static ip address. blah blah blah. I have eight other pieces of equipment that connect through the same router and modem automatically with no problem. How could it be a problem with Time Warner?



Are you connecting the 5308 through wireless. A recent test of 5308 confirmed that if you have spaces in your network ID name that it will cause issues. Removing the spaces resloved the issue in the review.


----------



## Nickff

Does anyone know if I will be able to utilize the BDP 51's ability to send 480i for SD DVDs when connected to my 3808? If I just turn the scaling off, will that pass the 480i through to my TV for scaling?


----------



## bwb134




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14569277
> 
> 
> My guess is that Denon will sell the firmware upgrade to whoever wants it with a valid serial #. Denon may however get picky about factory service for units purchased from unauthorized sellers.



I've been checking in to this because I'm seriously thinking of buying from Costco and paying about 200 more than the price at 6th Ave.com.You can get all the firmware updates as well as tech support by registering the unit and leaving out the place of purchase which is not required.

The only issue will be getting it repaired by Denon.You need a copy of your original receipt. If it comes to that you're covered by costco's return policy.Don't forget Denons warranty is for 2 years and 30 day money back Costcos is for lifetime money back. After all the problems many of us just went through with Sony's 4300ES and 5300ES the Costco deal is very appealing


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwb134* /forum/post/14569478
> 
> 
> I've been checking in to this because I'm seriously thinking of buying from Costco and paying about 200 more than the price at 6th Ave.com.You can get all the firmware updates as well as tech support by registering the unit and leaving out the place of purchase which is not required.
> 
> The only issue will be getting it repaired by Denon.You need a copy of your original receipt. If it comes to that you're covered by costco's return policy.Don't forget Denons warranty is for 2 years and Costcos is for life.



Perhaps an issue obtaining factory service from Denon for units purchased from unauthorized sellers.


I prefer being backed by Denon warranty without question versus a 3rd party and $200 savings is good










Updates and Upgrades I suspect are no problem with a valid serial #.


----------



## Canyonlands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14569522
> 
> 
> I prefer being backed by Denon warranty without question versus a 3rd party and $200 savings is good



All depends on how you look at it I suppose.


For one, I'd rather be able to drive 5 minutes down the road for a full refund, *without question*, of my original purchase price, any taxes and remarkably shipping costs as well, ...rather than have to send my receiver back to be serviced for an unknown period of time. (Not that I've ever had trouble with a Denon receiver)


As to paying a bit more than the going rate through the cheapest authorized Denon dealer:

If I wanted to take full advantage of the warranty Costco has put in place, in X years I could go get all of that money back because I'm no longer satisfied in any way, shape or form with the 3808. How does that compare? The "3rd party" in question has long track record of superb business practices (paying local taxes, good employee care etc.), so I don't mind some extra cost.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Canyonlands* /forum/post/14570133
> 
> 
> All depends on how you look at it I suppose.



No doubt


----------



## parvinbriggs

Thanks for the tips all. I still cannot connect to the internet. I posted earlier concerning internet connection problems. I am using a hardwired connection from a cable modem to wireless router. I have a cable going from the reciever to a port on the router. The reciever software shows a 'wired' connection. I have double checked the gateway and dns server addresses and they are the same as the other pieces of equipment that auto connect. Further, I have tried: DCHP addressing, entering a static ip, disabling all firewall functions at the router, disabling Upnp, plugging directly into the cable modem, have power cycled the router and cable modem many many times, bought a dlink router and had same issues with it. I can see the reciever from the router and stream media from my laptop on the LAN. Denon email service claims I have to have a static ip and blames Time Warner. Seems a bit crazy to me. Does anyone else need a static ip to connect? Pretty much at a loss here


----------



## jmct12345

To begin, I want to say that I think the Denon 3808 is a good receiver. However, I am getting annoyed at what seems like never ending upgrades to get streaming music to work.


The first thing that was annoying was how painfully slow the Net/USB interface was when browsing a medium sized library (about 50 GB). Many on this thread suggested Twonkymedia so I downloaded it. It worked great to speed up browsing. Not bad for ~$35 but annoying that it seemed to be required to have decent browsing speed.


Next I was getting constant drop-out of the music. A song would be part way through and would just drop. 10 seconds later the same song would begin again. Very Annoying! I had an old wireless router so I was hoping an upgrade would fix this problem. No luck. Another $100 spent and the streaming music feature still did not work consistently.


I have upgraded firmware, read all I can to try to find out why the drop out occurs and have found nothing that helps. Since I listen to music as much as I watch TV/Movies this has become a major annoyance.


Finally, I have decided that Denon's implementation will just not work for me, so I ordered a Squeezebox Duo. From the reviews I am sure this will solve the problem, but is another $350.


So after spending a fair amount for the receiver I have spent an additional $485 so that I could get a feature to work that was supposed to be part of what I bought!

Looking back, I wish I had purchased a lower end Denon or Onkyo receiver and used that money to get the Squeezebox from the start. Its really a pity that Denon could not get this right.


----------



## Issac

Is there a link for the upcoming software upgrade?


----------



## snoel134

I have the 3808 and want to use all of its features. Run a network cable is out of the question for me. So my only option is wireless. I am currently connected to ATT DSL 6.0 DSL. What do i n eed to get and how do i need to set it up so i can access the 3808 from my PC for firmware updates, internet radio and audio streaming? What is my best option here?


Thanks


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14572760
> 
> 
> Next I was getting constant drop-out of the music. A song would be part way through and would just drop. 10 seconds later the same song would begin again. Very Annoying! I had an old wireless router so I was hoping an upgrade would fix this problem. No luck. Another $100 spent and the streaming music feature still did not work consistently.
> 
> 
> I have upgraded firmware, read all I can to try to find out why the drop out occurs and have found nothing that helps. Since I listen to music as much as I watch TV/Movies this has become a major annoyance.



Even with a good high speed internet connection to your ISP there is no guarantee that the streaming server isn't maxed out on the # of connections. Also many types of network activity can cause disruptions that will interrupt streaming music. In the user manual it states "_The music or audio signals being streamed may be interupted_" on page 52.


IMHO Denon probably needs to provide better documentation on this known internet trait so new users to internet radio will know what they are getting into, rather then bury it inside the users manual.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14571850
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips all. I still cannot connect to the internet. I posted earlier concerning internet connection problems. I am using a hardwired connection from a cable modem to wireless router. I have a cable going from the reciever to a port on the router. The reciever software shows a 'wired' connection. I have double checked the gateway and dns server addresses and they are the same as the other pieces of equipment that auto connect. Further, I have tried: DCHP addressing, entering a static ip, disabling all firewall functions at the router, disabling Upnp, plugging directly into the cable modem, have power cycled the router and cable modem many many times, bought a dlink router and had same issues with it. I can see the reciever from the router and stream media from my laptop on the LAN. Denon email service claims I have to have a static ip and blames Time Warner. Seems a bit crazy to me. Does anyone else need a static ip to connect? Pretty much at a loss here




I have a D-Link router and use DHCP. Once the router assigned an IP to the Denon, I enabled the feature in my router to assign this same IP to the Denon (linked to the MAC address) each time. Can you go to the Status menu and see the assinged IP? Of so, can you go to your computer's web browser and bring up the web interface to the Denon?


If you can do all of that, then the issue is likely with your service provider.


----------



## allabouttl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/14572760
> 
> 
> To begin, I want to say that I think the Denon 3808 is a good receiver. However, I am getting annoyed at what seems like never ending upgrades to get streaming music to work.
> 
> 
> So after spending a fair amount for the receiver I have spent an additional $485 so that I could get a feature to work that was supposed to be part of what I bought!
> 
> Looking back, I wish I had purchased a lower end Denon or Onkyo receiver and used that money to get the Squeezebox from the start. Its really a pity that Denon could not get this right
> 
> 
> Next I was getting constant drop-out of the music. A song would be part way through and would just drop. 10 seconds later the same song would begin again. Very Annoying! I had an old wireless router so I was hoping an upgrade would fix this problem. No luck. Another $100 spent and the streaming music feature still did not work consistently.



Your dropouts are almost certainly 'wireless' related, not 3808 related. I've been so disgusted with wireless, I wired all my connections. No more complaints from the kids when on-line gaming, no more lousy signal from basement to upstairs. My 3808 works flawlwssly wired...never drops out.


Try a test by running a cat5 cable from your modem to the 3808....


Jack in Ohio


----------



## jasonjm

i just ordered one from roberto at 6th ave now


took 120 seconds total


----------



## zone555




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14571850
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips all. I still cannot connect to the internet. I posted earlier concerning internet connection problems. I am using a hardwired connection from a cable modem to wireless router. I have a cable going from the reciever to a port on the router. The reciever software shows a 'wired' connection. I have double checked the gateway and dns server addresses and they are the same as the other pieces of equipment that auto connect. Further, I have tried: DCHP addressing, entering a static ip, disabling all firewall functions at the router, disabling Upnp, plugging directly into the cable modem, have power cycled the router and cable modem many many times, bought a dlink router and had same issues with it. I can see the reciever from the router and stream media from my laptop on the LAN. Denon email service claims I have to have a static ip and blames Time Warner. Seems a bit crazy to me. Does anyone else need a static ip to connect? Pretty much at a loss here



Have you tried retrieving the latest firmware for your receiver (ie, check for updates)? Is it able to connect to the update server?


I'm just trying to see if your problem is isolated to the streaming audio functionality.


----------



## jmct12345

Seems I was far from clear on my prior post. Below are some clarifications.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *allabouttl* /forum/post/14573530
> 
> 
> Your dropouts are almost certainly 'wireless' related, not 3808 related. I've been so disgusted with wireless, I wired all my connections. No more complaints from the kids when on-line gaming, no more lousy signal from basement to upstairs. My 3808 works flawlwssly wired...never drops out.
> 
> 
> Try a test by running a cat5 cable from your modem to the 3808....
> 
> 
> Jack in Ohio



I have a wireless router for laptop use. However, my computer is connected to the wireless router using cat5, and from the wireless router to receiver using cat5. So no wirless use for streaming of the music.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14573008
> 
> 
> Even with a good high speed internet connection to your ISP there is no guarantee that the streaming server isn't maxed out on the # of connections. Also many types of network activity can cause disruptions that will interrupt streaming music. In the user manual it states "_The music or audio signals being streamed may be interupted_" on page 52.
> 
> 
> IMHO Denon probably needs to provide better documentation on this known internet trait so new users to internet radio will know what they are getting into, rather then bury it inside the users manual.



The music I am streaming is MP3s from my computer, not internet radio. If it was internet radio I would agree. However, from my computer, to my router, to the receiver, should not drop off. Its rare I can get through a full CD without a drop-out happening. Often it is every couple of songs.


----------



## parvinbriggs

I have not been able to update the reciever at all. No internet functions operate.

I wasnt aware that there was a web interface how do I access it.

I have been told that I must get a static ip address by Denon service. This would entail changing my service provider or spending $110 more per month for business class service. Given that I have eight pieces of equipment that connect automatically using the same service provider the idea that it is Time Warner Cables problem seems farfetched.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14575310
> 
> 
> I have not been able to update the reciever at all. No internet functions operate.
> 
> I wasnt aware that there was a web interface how do I access it.
> 
> I have been told that I must get a static ip address by Denon service. This would entail changing my service provider or spending $110 more per month for business class service. Given that I have eight pieces of equipment that connect automatically using the same service provider the idea that it is Time Warner Cables problem seems farfetched.



Are you sure they don't mean a static IP address on your network?

I give a static IP to my network devices based on their MAC addresses. My WAN IP address from FIOS sometimes will change several times a week and my 3808 has no problem with internet access.


You access the 3808 web interface by going to the IP address assigned to the 3808 on your network. And of course the 3808 needs to be turned on.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14575379
> 
> 
> You access the 3808 web interface by going to the IP address assigned to the 3808 on your network. And of course the 3808 needs to be turned on.




Assuming your router is assigning an IP address, you go to your web browsers and type the ip in the following format, http://(ip address).


Should look something like this:

http://192.168.0.xxx 


(with xxx being replaced by the actual numbers assigned)


----------



## tivodoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radiowildcat1999* /forum/post/14567108
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am ready to pull the plug today in a 3808 but I have not been able to find if the receiver can play my music collection located in the Network Storage (NAS) unit that I have. Can the receiver freely play files from a NAS unit? Thank you in advance for your help



I have a ZyXEL NSA 220 that the 3808 streams music from perfectly.


----------



## JohnAV

Just a FYI but the firmware upgrade info is now seen on this ecoustics link .

_"Beginning October 1, the upgrade will be available for $100 via Denon®’s website to owners of the company’s AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI. It will include Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Audyssey Dynamic EQ, HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) One Touch Play, Sirius radio ready capability and Rhapsody streaming capability. In addition, owners of Denon’s flagship AVR-5308CI receiver and AVP-A1HDCI Ultra-Reference 12 Channel A/V Home Theater/MultiMedia Preamplifier can receive a firmware upgrade free of charge that includes Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Sirius Radio readiness."_


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14576296
> 
> 
> Just a FYI but the firmware upgrade info is now seen on this ecoustics link .
> 
> _"Beginning October 1, the upgrade will be available for $100 via Denon®’s website to owners of the company’s AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI. It will include Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Audyssey Dynamic EQ, HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) One Touch Play, Sirius radio ready capability and Rhapsody streaming capability. In addition, owners of Denon’s flagship AVR-5308CI receiver and AVP-A1HDCI Ultra-Reference 12 Channel A/V Home Theater/MultiMedia Preamplifier can receive a firmware upgrade free of charge that includes Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Sirius Radio readiness."_



Comcast high speed Internet subscribers get a free limited Rhapsody subscription:

http://www.listen.com/disty/index.jsp?from=comcast 


Here is Rhapsody unlimited subscription:

http://learn.rhapsody.com/plans/unlimited


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14571850
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips all. I still cannot connect to the internet. I posted earlier concerning internet connection problems. I am using a hardwired connection from a cable modem to wireless router. I have a cable going from the reciever to a port on the router. The reciever software shows a 'wired' connection. I have double checked the gateway and dns server addresses and they are the same as the other pieces of equipment that auto connect. Further, I have tried: DCHP addressing, entering a static ip, disabling all firewall functions at the router, disabling Upnp, plugging directly into the cable modem, have power cycled the router and cable modem many many times, bought a dlink router and had same issues with it. I can see the reciever from the router and stream media from my laptop on the LAN. Denon email service claims I have to have a static ip and blames Time Warner. Seems a bit crazy to me. Does anyone else need a static ip to connect? Pretty much at a loss here




You absolutely do not require static IP from your cable provider. I'm sure the ill-informed CSR meant for you to use static IP on your home network.


here's how you should tackle this. Assign an IP manually and set the the GW and subnet mask as your other working PC.


Then from your PC, open up a dos prompt (assuming Windows) and ping the IP that you assigned to the receiver. If you don't get a reply, something is wrong with your setup.


*OR*


you stuck the cable into the DENON LINK and not the Ethernet port.


Double check the latter VERY CAREFULLY!


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14576296
> 
> 
> Just a FYI but the firmware upgrade info is now seen on this ecoustics link .
> 
> _"Beginning October 1, the upgrade will be available for $100 via Denon®'s website to owners of the company's AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI. It will include Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Audyssey Dynamic EQ, HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) One Touch Play, Sirius radio ready capability and Rhapsody streaming capability. In addition, owners of Denon's flagship AVR-5308CI receiver and AVP-A1HDCI Ultra-Reference 12 Channel A/V Home Theater/MultiMedia Preamplifier can receive a firmware upgrade free of charge that includes Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Sirius Radio readiness."_



Sweet!! Only $100. I was afraid it might cost more.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14559715
> 
> 
> I prefer not to place unit on top of cabinet but if I have to I will for better air flow but if the unit will be fine in the cabinet I rather place it there.
> 
> 
> 
> Will I encounter heating issues? How much space is required around the unit? I know in the manual it recommends not to install the unit in a confined space but I wanted to know what owner's are experiencing if their unit is in a cabinet.
> 
> Suggestions and/or recommendations



I have mine in a closed cabinet. It runs hot. But so did my prior Harman Kardon, so my cabinet is fitted with a temperature controlled 120mm exhaust fan to keep the temperature down. With the fan on, the interior temperature of the cabinet is only a few degrees above ambient room temp.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14571850
> 
> 
> Denon email service claims I have to have a static ip and blames Time Warner. Seems a bit crazy to me. Does anyone else need a static ip to connect? Pretty much at a loss here



Whoever told you that was wrong. You do not need a static ip address, nor do you need T/W "business" service.


Not sure what your problem is, but I am sure that it's not these two items.


----------



## liquidmetal

I am torn between the av123 mfw-15 and the hsu vtf2-mk3 for my new denon.

Never owned a sub before.


There is about $200 difference between the two. Is it worth the extra $200 to

go with the mfw-15?


Any owners comments would be especially helpful.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xradman* /forum/post/14553851
> 
> 
> I just discovered a potential problem with bass management on AVR-3808. I had a 7.1 setup in the AVR with main speakers set to "Small", crossover at 80Hz and bass output to "LFE".
> 
> 
> I wasn't getting any perceptible bass during the "Shockwave" scene in Transformers HD DVD, even though bass during the rest of the movie was fine. According to one of the members in the other thread, the bass for the Shockwave was only encoded onto the main channels and not the LFE channel.
> 
> 
> I changed the bass output to "LFE + Main" and now I do get good rumble during the "Shockwave" scene. My understanding of how bass management works with this receiver was
> 
> 
> - LFE + Main means low frequency signal is sent to the sub from the conventional channels as well as 0.1 LFE channel regardless of how the conventional channel speakers are set.
> 
> 
> - LFE means only 0.1 LFE channel and any low frequency sound from main speakers that are set to small are sent to the subwoofer. If you set your main speakers to large, then only the 0.1 LFE channel signals are sent to the sub.
> 
> 
> Since I had main speakers set to "Small" shouldn't I have gotten the same bass sent to my subwoofer with bass management set to "LFE"? Is this a known bug? I know people were having problems with similar issues with stereo inputs, but this is the first time I've heard of this with multichannel 5.1 source.



I have all my speakers set to small, crossovers are...


Fr - 40Hz

Ctr - 60Hz

All surrounds - 100Hz


Originally Audyssey set my fronts to Large, but I reset them to Small and left them at 40Hz.


I was switching back and forth between LFE and LFE+Main while playing "Bass Management Test" on DVD Essentials. I could not hear any difference with that test. I'll have to try some other material.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14580323
> 
> 
> I am torn between the av123 mfw-15 and the hsu vtf2-mk3 for my new denon.
> 
> Never owned a sub before.
> 
> 
> There is about $200 difference between the two. Is it worth the extra $200 to
> 
> go with the mfw-15?
> 
> 
> Any owners comments would be especially helpful.



See this for comparisons.


Might try sub woofer forum for more info.


----------



## hzw50

I have a question what is the difference between Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dolby Volume, They seem to do the same thing as I can see is there more to the fact that they both maintain system playback volume at the same preferred level across all sources? I just read that Harman Kardon AVR 7550HD

and The Arcam FMJ AVR600 are coming out with Dolby Volume and looks like we are ahead of the curve.


Thanks


----------



## parvinbriggs

Thanks for the reply concerning the CSR for Denon response:

Response (Ean Levy) - 08/22/2008 02:36 PM

You will need to contact Time Warner and request a static IP address. The issue is with them not with the receiver.

I have setup at static ip within my LAN after disabling DHCP at the reciever. I can ping it but still not WAN connection.

Your comment about checking that I hadn't plugged into the Denon link outlet gave me brief hope; however, no I have plugged the cable into the ethernet port. I can now get no response from Denon via phone or email. sigh


----------



## jb1677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14581962
> 
> 
> I have a question what is the difference between Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dolby Volume, They seem to do the same thing as I can see is there more to the fact that they both maintain system playback volume at the same preferred level across all sources? I just read that Harman Kardon AVR 7550HD
> 
> and The Arcam FMJ AVR600 are coming out with Dolby Volume and looks like we are ahead of the curve.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Audyssey Dynamic EQ attempts to maintain the same balance, bass and overall tone as the volume is increased or decreased.


Audyssey Dynamic Volume automatically adjusts the volume to bring everything closer to the same level. With the help of Dynamic EQ is can do this without sacrificing quality.


Dolby Volume is their version of Audyssey Dynamic VOlume and similar to old sound control modes on many receivers, I can not comment on its quality.


There is also THX Loudness Plus which is THX's version of Dynamic EQ (but not dynamic volume).


I think all the technologies are similar, but the Audyssey technologies compliment each other and (I beleive) are the first to work across the entire spectrum of audio types including HD.


----------



## jb1677

Does anyone have experience from previous upgrades on how new features are implimented? Obviously there will be no physical button for the Dynamic Vol/EQ settings nor will there be remote buttons. Do they just put it in menus's? Do they offer discrete codes to program a remote to make the change?


After the fact feature enhancements like this always worry me a bit, especially ones that were implimented in the newer (but lesser) models with some physical updates as well (buttons and remote).


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14576429
> 
> 
> Comcast high speed Internet subscribers get a free limited Rhapsody subscription:
> 
> http://www.listen.com/disty/index.jsp?from=comcast
> 
> 
> Here is Rhapsody unlimited subscription:
> 
> http://learn.rhapsody.com/plans/unlimited



Wow, news to me. I will have to take advantage of this once I get my 3808up and running.


thankx


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14568859
> 
> 
> Since Denon knows your s/n when you get a f/w update online, will that be an issue? What about buying the new Audyssey DynamicEQ software? I was just wondering if buying from non-authorized resellers will impact these or other support issues that aren't related to the unit needing repair.
> 
> 
> Classico



I really dont think Denon will want to miss out on a $100 sale just because it is bought from a non-authorized dealer. Just my opinion


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14582349
> 
> 
> Wow, news to me. I will have to take advantage of this once I get my 3808up and running.
> 
> 
> thankx



You will need the $100 upgrade in October to use Rhapsody from the Denon GUI.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14582177
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience from previous upgrades on how new features are implimented? Obviously there will be no physical button for the Dynamic Vol/EQ settings nor will there be remote buttons. Do they just put it in menus's? Do they offer discrete codes to program a remote to make the change?
> 
> 
> After the fact feature enhancements like this always worry me a bit, especially ones that were implimented in the newer (but lesser) models with some physical updates as well (buttons and remote).



This will be the first 'upgrade' so we will have to see or maybe someone can ask Denon.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14581962
> 
> 
> I have a question what is the difference between Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dolby Volume, They seem to do the same thing as I can see is there more to the fact that they both maintain system playback volume at the same preferred level across all sources? I just read that Harman Kardon AVR 7550HD
> 
> and The Arcam FMJ AVR600 are coming out with Dolby Volume and looks like we are ahead of the curve.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check out the Audyssey site: http://www.audyssey.com/ 


They are different things but work together.


----------



## liquidmetal

I guess I am in the minority in thinking $100 for a firmware update to enable these features is poor

judgement on denon's part? Since they are writing this new code for their new receivers anyways,

sure would have been great customer service to provide these features free of charge for existing

owners as a way of saying thanks for purchasing this $1700 receiver from denon.


I guess Sony should have charged $100 for divx support? Plenty of people seem willing to pay

for software enhancements.


I am sure I will be flamed now.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14583544
> 
> 
> I guess I am in the minority in thinking $100 for a firmware update to enable these features is poor
> 
> judgement on denon's part? Since they are writing this new code for their new receivers anyways,
> 
> sure would have been great customer service to provide these features free of charge for existing
> 
> owners as a way of saying thanks for purchasing this $1700 receiver from denon.
> 
> 
> I guess Sony should have charged $100 for divx support? Plenty of people seem willing to pay
> 
> for software enhancements.
> 
> 
> I am sure I will be flamed now.



Better to have a $100 upgrade fee for newer technology then just tough luck


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14583544
> 
> 
> I guess I am in the minority in thinking $100 for a firmware update to enable these features is poor
> 
> judgement on denon's part? Since they are writing this new code for their new receivers anyways,
> 
> sure would have been great customer service to provide these features free of charge for existing
> 
> owners as a way of saying thanks for purchasing this $1700 receiver from denon.
> 
> 
> I guess Sony should have charged $100 for divx support? Plenty of people seem willing to pay
> 
> for software enhancements.
> 
> 
> I am sure I will be flamed now.



Sure, it would be nice. However, they could have not offered it at all. I am sure owner's of Onkyo's 875 and 905 would love to even have the option to pay $100 for Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume. I think working to provide new features on a product that has been on the market for over a year, even for a cost, shows pretty good CS.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14583616
> 
> 
> Sure, it would be nice. However, they could have not offered it at all. I am sure owner's of Onkyo's 875 and 905 would love to even have the option to pay $100 for Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume. I think working to provide new features on a product that has been on the market for over a year, even for a cost, shows pretty good CS.



Shows real good CS! Denon knows what the competition offers


----------



## Keith_G

Anyone switch from a THX certified receiver to the 3808 by chance? If so, do you regret losing the THX processing?


I am supposed to receive my 3808 tomorrow and I feel like I made the right choice but the one thing that keeps bothering me is losing the THX processing. I am upgrading from an Onkyo 898 and before that I had an Onkyo 919, both THX receivers so I have been using THX processing since ~1995. I just played around a little bit with my 898 running just Dolby Digital, with THX processing off and I really feel the THX Cinema processing sounds much better.


I do have THX certified speakers also, Atlantic Technology 350 system. May be on the upgrade list in the next couple of years.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14584271
> 
> 
> Anyone switch from a THX certified receiver to the 3808 by chance? If so, do you regret losing the THX processing?
> 
> 
> I am supposed to receive my 3808 tomorrow and I feel like I made the right choice but the one thing that keeps bothering me is losing the THX processing. I am upgrading from an Onkyo 898 and before that I had an Onkyo 919, both THX receivers so I have been using THX processing since ~1995. I just played around a little bit with my 898 running just Dolby Digital, with THX processing off and I really feel the THX Cinema processing sounds much better.
> 
> 
> I do have THX certified speakers also, Atlantic Technology 350 system. May be on the upgrade list in the next couple of years.



I have never owned a THX certified receiver. However, from what I understand THX certified is largely irrelevant. THX sound modes is personal preference.


----------



## iresq

I switched from a 4802 and don't really miss it.


----------



## DarkAdept




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14583544
> 
> 
> I guess I am in the minority in thinking $100 for a firmware update to enable these features is poor judgement on denon's part? Since they are writing this new code for their new receivers anyways, sure would have been great customer service to provide these features free of charge for existing owners as a way of saying thanks for purchasing this $1700 receiver from denon.



Believe it or not, the accounting laws in the US frown on this kind of thing. You can argue that Denon wasn't delivering the complete product on day one so they need to defer some of the revenue they received until they deliver everything. Charging $100 for the update makes the situation clear and allows them to recognize all the receiver revenue up front.


... and before you say "you're full of it" you should know that this is actually something a lot of companies worry about. Apple accounts for iPhone and Apple TV revenue over a 2-year period to account for updates, and for products where they don't do that (like the iPod Touch) they charge for firmware upgrades that add new features.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/14584466
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, the accounting laws in the US frown on this kind of thing. You can argue that Denon wasn't delivering the complete product on day one so they need to defer some of the revenue they received until they deliver everything. Charging $100 for the update makes the situation clear and allows them to recognize all the receiver revenue up front.
> 
> 
> ... and before you say "you're full of it" you should know that this is actually something a lot of companies worry about. Apple accounts for iPhone and Apple TV revenue over a 2-year period to account for updates, and for products where they don't do that (like the iPod Touch) they charge for firmware upgrades that add new features.



Ah yes, 1$ then


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14584421
> 
> 
> I have never owned a THX certified receiver. However, from what I understand THX certified is largely irrelevant. THX sound modes is personal preference.



I'm not really concerned about the certification from specifications standpoint. I have confidence that the 3808 is a fine piece of hardware, regardless of whether it would pass all the certification tests. I am concerned I am going to miss the processing though. However, I am hoping that the addition of the Audyssey features outweigh the lack of THX processing.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14584271
> 
> 
> Anyone switch from a THX certified receiver to the 3808 by chance? If so, do you regret losing the THX processing?



I came from the Onkyo 805 THX Ultra 2 and I really don't care about the THX modes, the3808 has enough processing to suit my tastes...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14584271
> 
> 
> Anyone switch from a THX certified receiver to the 3808 by chance? If so, do you regret losing the THX processing?
> 
> 
> I am supposed to receive my 3808 tomorrow and I feel like I made the right choice but the one thing that keeps bothering me is losing the THX processing. I am upgrading from an Onkyo 898 and before that I had an Onkyo 919, both THX receivers so I have been using THX processing since ~1995. I just played around a little bit with my 898 running just Dolby Digital, with THX processing off and I really feel the THX Cinema processing sounds much better.
> 
> 
> I do have THX certified speakers also, Atlantic Technology 350 system. May be on the upgrade list in the next couple of years.



Have you tried Dolby Prologic IIx? I use it on everything, but I've never owned a THX receiver so I can't compare it to THX post processing. I do know I can't stand listening to straight DD5.1 or lower anymore without using DPLIIx to create a 7.1 field.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14583362
> 
> 
> You will need the $100 upgrade in October to use Rhapsody from the Denon GUI.



don't worry the upgrade is well worth it, I'll be getting it the first week in October


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14585140
> 
> 
> don't worry the upgrade is well worth it, I'll be getting it the first week in October



I'm not worried


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14582160
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply concerning the CSR for Denon response:
> 
> Response (Ean Levy) - 08/22/2008 02:36 PM
> 
> You will need to contact Time Warner and request a static IP address. The issue is with them not with the receiver.
> 
> I have setup at static ip within my LAN after disabling DHCP at the reciever. I can ping it but still not WAN connection.
> 
> Your comment about checking that I hadn't plugged into the Denon link outlet gave me brief hope; however, no I have plugged the cable into the ethernet port. I can now get no response from Denon via phone or email. sigh




OK, so you can ping the Denon from your PC correct? And you've made *SURE* that the subnet and Gateway as well as DNS are setup properly?


If that's the case, and your cable modem router has a "DMZ", "GAME HOST" mode, try setting up the DENON's IP as the DMZ host. Then go somewhere else (friend's house etc.) and ping the ISP address of your cablemodem. This will prove that the denon can talk to the outside world.


The reason why I mentioned the subnet and GW is because you can ping local hosts w/o using the gateway. Also, if the DNS setting is not correct, you will not able to resolve Denon's server's (not your Denon) IP address.


Finally, reboot your cable modem after assigning the IP address on the Denon. There's a slim chance that you used the IP before on another box and your cable modem router cached the MAC address. In fact, I would try the rebooting first before doing anything else.


One last thing....did you try a different cable? Are you positive it's a known good cable?


----------



## 007james

Does anyone know of an independent, non-biased report/test of Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ in the real world, I mean other then Audyssey telling us how good it is........Thanks


----------



## ThePrisoner

Count me in as waiting for October 1st. I wonder how long the update will take.


----------



## jb1677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/14587167
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of an independent, non-biased report/test of Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ in the real world, I mean other then Audyssey telling us how good it is........Thanks



Read through the 1909, 2309 and 2809 threads for real world experiences. So far most are favorable, some are neutral (people who dont really need the features) and non that I have seen have been negative.


----------



## valkyrie

Now here's a question - as I assume Denon will still be producing new 3808ci units after October 1, will those units have the new firmware installed, or will you still be required to pay for the upgrade?


It seems silly to sell/produce new units with old firmware, but I wouldn't put it past Denon to do so.


----------



## greenlock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valkyrie* /forum/post/14587986
> 
> 
> Now here's a question - as I assume Denon will still be producing new 3808ci units after October 1, will those units have the new firmware installed, or will you still be required to pay for the upgrade?
> 
> 
> It seems silly to sell/produce new units with old firmware, but I wouldn't put it past Denon to do so.



Here in sweden there will be a 3808A available from octoberish and onward that's a bit more expensive than the current 3808CI and comes with the upgrade already installed.


----------



## cybrsage

I am happy Denon is allowing us to upgrade our AVRs. Most companies want to sell you a new AVR with the feature added.


Rather than force us to buy a new AVR if we want these two new features, Denon is only charging us $100 for them.


Pretty nice.


----------



## Shape

That would mean that they would have raised the price on this receiver twice within a few months in the US.


If they get too close to the new $2000 HD video streaming Sony receiver, I'm not sure the Denon would be the one to pick.


Perhaps the $100 price increase in July was done in advance for this upgrade?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14582160
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply concerning the CSR for Denon response:
> 
> Response (Ean Levy) - 08/22/2008 02:36 PM
> 
> You will need to contact Time Warner and request a static IP address. The issue is with them not with the receiver.
> 
> I have setup at static ip within my LAN after disabling DHCP at the reciever. I can ping it but still not WAN connection.
> 
> Your comment about checking that I hadn't plugged into the Denon link outlet gave me brief hope; however, no I have plugged the cable into the ethernet port. I can now get no response from Denon via phone or email. sigh




Since you put in a static IP and turned DHCP off, did you also put in a default gateway IP and subnet mask? You haven't said whether or not you were able to bring up the web interface in your browser. If you can't do that then there's something not configured right or a H/W issue on your end.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14585076
> 
> 
> Have you tried Dolby Prologic IIx? I use it on everything, but I've never owned a THX receiver so I can't compare it to THX post processing. I do know I can't stand listening to straight DD5.1 or lower anymore without using DPLIIx to create a 7.1 field.



Unfortunately I am only using a 5.1 speaker system right now. I am don't have room for the rear speakers where I live now so I have to get some inwalls.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/14588240
> 
> 
> That would mean that they would have raised the price on this receiver twice within a few months in the US.
> 
> 
> If they get too close to the new $2000 HD video streaming Sony receiver, I'm not sure the Denon would be the one to pick.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the $100 price increase in July was done in advance for this upgrade?



Perhaps, but it doesn't make sense, as people that pay new MSRP (or discount based on new MSRP) have been/will be getting nothing for the extra $100 in July, Aug., and Sept.; except those who buy from a few vendors that have maintained their discounted price.


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14589179
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but it doesn't make sense, as people that pay new MSRP (or discount based on new MSRP) have been/will be getting nothing for the extra $100 in July, Aug., and Sept.; except those who buy from a few vendors that have maintained their discounted price.



I agree, doesn't make a lot of sense. But neither do two price _increases_ within a few months of each other for a device in a class of devices that normally see price drops over the course of their lives on the market.


----------



## Infominister

So, when is it coming out, anyway?


----------



## Hammie

I'm at a loss here. I thought sound used to come out of the sub, but I just recently noticed that it is no longer outputting to the sub with audio.


Movies, HDTV, and DTS encoded audio is no problem. I am just having issues with music.


I have tried multiple audio devices and they are varying in how they perform.


- TVersity --> PS3 --HDMI--> Denon = No sub.

- TVersity --> D-Link DSM-320 --Optical--> Denon = No sub

- PS3 CD --HDMI--> Denon = No sub

- iPod --> Denon = Sub

- Oppo CD --Optical--> Denon = Sub


As I type this, it looks that it may be a TVersity issue, but I have not changed anything. The only thing that boggles me is that 5.1 DTS WAV files stream just fine. Its just burned CDs that are streamed to be the issue.


Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/14589207
> 
> 
> I agree, doesn't make a lot of sense. But neither do two price _increases_ within a few months of each other for a device in a class of devices that normally see price drops over the course of their lives on the market.



No, it wouldn't make sense, and I don't think they will. But, if they did, the second increase is for an upgrade, not for the devalued $, of course.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14589467
> 
> 
> So, when is it coming out, anyway?



The upgrade? It is 1 Oct. for $100.


A '3808A' that has the upgrade? It is unknown, if ever.


Another option is to include a certificate for a free upgrade. That is also unknown, if ever.


----------



## xandra




> _Quote:_
> _Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14589730
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss here. I thought sound used to come out of the sub, but I just recently noticed that it is no longer outputting to the sub with audio.
> 
> 
> Movies, HDTV, and DTS encoded audio is no problem. I am just having issues with music.
> 
> 
> I have tried multiple audio devices and they are varying in how they perform.
> 
> 
> - TVersity --> PS3 --HDMI--> Denon = No sub.
> 
> - TVersity --> D-Link DSM-320 --Optical--> Denon = No sub
> 
> - PS3 CD --HDMI--> Denon = No sub
> 
> - iPod --> Denon = Sub
> 
> - Oppo CD --Optical--> Denon = Sub
> 
> 
> As I type this, it looks that it may be a TVersity issue, but I have not changed anything. The only thing that boggles me is that 5.1 DTS WAV files stream just fine. Its just burned CDs that are streamed to be the issue.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?_


_
_

---

First I'll assume you've got your fronts set to small, and Subwoofer output set to LFE + Main.


I had the same problem with some of my sources also. The only way I was able to correct was to Up the subwoofer level while playing the particular source (this won't work if you have "Direct" selected for surround mode)


so, while playing your TVersity, hit the ChannelSelect button. then up the subwoofer level. It may may also help to increase volume.

If you find you're now getting too much bass for your taste, you can use the sub's volume button. Not elegant but it works. (at least it did for me)


For whatever reason, denon doesn't seem to send out enough of a subwoofer signal to activate a sub, unless you've got reasonably heavy output from bass... I had to do this from several of my sources.


----------



## mustangv8

Folks,

I previously reported intermittent 7.1 sound issues with my 3808ci.







After checking and rechecking settings and getting fine advice from this forum, I contacted cutomer support. Today I was told that my 1 month old receiver had a 'service issue' and provided a link to service centers. I was not given a return authorization, etc. I suspect I'll have to pay for shipping.


What has been your experience? Did you pay for shipping for a pratically brand new receiver? What was the turn around?


5.1 works great and I mainly use the Denon for movies. Thanks in advance for any suggestions you may have.


----------



## parvinbriggs

TonyL222 thanks for the response,

I have a lot more info now. I can ping the reciever; however, i cannot connect to it via http://192.168.0.199 . I get this error: 192.168.0.199 is not setup to establish a connection on port world wide web service (HTTP) with this computer.


Further, I called time warner and the tech talked me through connecting the reciever directly to the cable modem. I sat and watched it acquire and IP address, subnet mask, gateway address, and primary and secondary DNS server addresses. the tech could see the reciever at his end. so this thing is communicating some info but not freely. There is not firewall in the modem itself so the tech told me that I should talk to Denon again and tell him the problem is with the reciever.


----------



## rtisovec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14591344
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> First I'll assume you've got your fronts set to small, and Subwoofer output set to LFE + Main.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with some of my sources also. The only way I was able to correct was to Up the subwoofer level while playing the particular source (this won't work if you have "Direct" selected for surround mode)
> 
> 
> so, while playing your TVersity, hit the ChannelSelect button. then up the subwoofer level. It may may also help to increase volume.
> 
> If you find you're now getting too much bass for your taste, you can use the sub's volume button. Not elegant but it works. (at least it did for me)
> 
> 
> For whatever reason, denon doesn't seem to send out enough of a subwoofer signal to activate a sub, unless you've got reasonably heavy output from bass... I had to do this from several of my sources.



I have had to do this as well. The problem was the signal being sent out the SW port wasn't enough to trigger my sub, so setting the volume on the sub low, turning it up on the receiver or redoing the audissey with the sub volume low would essentially allow a louder signal to come down the sw cable that the sub would "see" and then turn it on.


----------



## Keith_G

Got my 3808 today. I managed to hook it up and have played with it for an hour or so. So far so good. My biggest surprise so far is how good Internet Radio sounds. My expectations were extrememly low but even so, I am impressed. I thought it'd be a novelty but I can see myself listening to Internet radio stations on a regular basis.


I haven't used Audyssey setup yet and I am sure it's too early to make any real judgements but so far from the channel surfing I have done I like what I hear.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14589758
> 
> 
> The upgrade? It is 1 Oct. for $100.
> 
> 
> A '3808A' that has the upgrade? It is unknown, if ever.
> 
> 
> Another option is to include a certificate for a free upgrade. That is also unknown, if ever.



Great so how will we be able to order it? Do we have to contact Denon or will we be able to just do it like a FW update? What do the two updates(for$100) do(advantages)?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14592680
> 
> 
> Got my 3808 today. I managed to hook it up and have played with it for an hour or so. So far so good. My biggest surprise so far is how good Internet Radio sounds. My expectations were extrememly low but even so, I am impressed. I thought it'd be a novelty but I can see myself listening to Internet radio stations on a regular basis.



Ditto on the Internet Radio. I hooked up the tuner to my cable line but I think I won't bother with it now. I too though it would be one of my less used features and I find myself using it more than TV.


----------



## bdunkle

Looking for anyone that can possibly help -- after being on for awhile, my new 3808ci stops responding to all remote control commands.


I have it hooked up through the rear IR port (Monster AVL 300 RF remote with translation to IR) and it works just fine for awhile. However, after some time being on (haven't nailed down how long...) it no longer responds to any remote commands. Not through the rear IR in port and not through the front IR sensor using the Denon remote.


Any ideas??


----------



## Canyonlands

Internet radio is what sold me on the 3808CI. I had already purchased the Denon AVR-988 as a perfectly good upgrade over my AVR-2803 that I sold with my old house when relocating. However, while waiting for it to arrive I was killing time on the Denon site when I read about the network capabilities of the 3808. Once I realized that I’d have access to over 6,000 streaming radio stations (it’s actually over 11,000) with the 3808, I knew I wouldn’t even be cracking the box open on the 988.


I’ve had my 3808 up and running for a couple of weeks now and thought I’d highlight some of the basics of this feature that drew me in and keeps me absolutely pleased with my purchase.


Internet Radio with the Denon 3808CI










We’ll start with where you log/register your receiver. IMAGE 1 shows the vTuner log-in screen. This service was arranged for you by Denon and one cool aspect of this is that you can log into vTuner anywhere with any net connection and play through iTunes or WinAmp. Once you’ve logged your receiver for the first time, log-ins are based on your email and password.


IMAGE 2 

OK we’re logged in now and you can see on the right side that there are 11,213 stations available to you! Incredible and you can add any station not already on the list, if the station streams. Also you see the favorite groupings that I’ve set in place thus far. These folders are built very easily here, as shown in image 6 and they automatically come up on your HT Display through the Net/USB input selection, under Internet Radio: Favorites. We’ll see that in another image.


IMAGE 3 

Now I’ve simply scrolled down the page below the favorites area, to the Station Selections and Search Area. Remember, if 7 Celtic stations aren’t enough for you, ad as many more as you wish.

Next I’m going to click on the Oldies Link and take a look there.


IMAGE 4 

This is where the real fun begins and with nearly 500 stations under this heading, it’s nice to have some sorting ability. I’ve captured the sort selections for you to see.

I’ll be clicking on the “Play” button for one of these stations next.


IMAGE 5 

vTuner requires either iTunes or WinAmp to play on a computer. I have both the free version of WinAmp and iTunes, and have WinAmp set up as my default. Clicking play, down the list is the quick way to find stations that you like. When you hit one that you’d like to add, select the blue heart/plus button, which we’ll see next.


IMAGE 6 

When you choose to add a station to your favorites, the window shown in IMAGE 6 comes up and you can either choose a folder you’ve already created, or simply type in a new folder name and it’s automatically created with your new station in it. That folder will then be available from the drop down menu the next time you add a station.


All of this work you’re doing here is going to be accessible beyond the vTuner pages through both the online Denon receiver control page or via the receiver and remote control interface.


IMAGE 7 

Here we are online controlling our receiver and if I select Net/USB input, the receiver automatically starts playing the last internet station I was playing. From online you can click on that “NetAudio” link which will open a separate window and give you access to your other station selections.

Now let’s see how this looks on a HT Display.


IMAGE 8 

Here we are after I’ve selected Net/USB and navigated to my self-defined favorite folders. Getting around in here is quick and works like the rest of the 3808 GUI interface, like arrowing to the right to get deeper into a selection area.

I’m going to enter “Jazz” next and find that station that I’ve just added.


IMAGE 9 

Now in the Jazz folder I’ve scrolled down to the new station. (It’s panning across which has blurred it) Once you’ve moved to the station you want to play you just arrow to the right.



The last image shows my new station playing. With most stations, the current song will be scrolling on the top line with the station info listed on the second line. Not all stations display song data though and this is one such example.











Hopefully this helps a few folks out and pushes a few more to take that step into the world of internet radio. The selection is vast, the quality is high and it’s mostly free, as it should be.










Cheers.


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14589758
> 
> 
> The upgrade? It is 1 Oct. for $100.
> 
> 
> A '3808A' that has the upgrade? It is unknown, if ever.
> 
> 
> Another option is to include a certificate for a free upgrade. That is also unknown, if ever.



From Twice : _"For the $1,699-suggested AVR-3808 and $2,699-suggested AVR-4308, Denon is offering a package of five upgrades at $100 to existing owners and free to consumers who buy the AVRs beginning Oct. 1, said senior sales and marketing VP Joseph Stinziano."_ Why would anyone buy a 3808 or 4308 now, if the update is free after Oct 1st?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14594225
> 
> 
> From Twice : _"For the $1,699-suggested AVR-3808 and $2,699-suggested AVR-4308, Denon is offering a package of five upgrades at $100 to existing owners and free to consumers who buy the AVRs beginning Oct. 1, said senior sales and marketing VP Joseph Stinziano."_ Why would anyone buy a 3808 or 4308 now, if the update if free after Oct 1st?



Because the marketing department never heard about a company called "Osborne Computer Corp!"







Back in the day, the company.....ah screw it - just Google it.


----------



## bdunkle

Bump for help?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdunkle* /forum/post/14593574
> 
> 
> Looking for anyone that can possibly help -- after being on for awhile, my new 3808ci stops responding to all remote control commands.
> 
> 
> I have it hooked up through the rear IR port (Monster AVL 300 RF remote with translation to IR) and it works just fine for awhile. However, after some time being on (haven't nailed down how long...) it no longer responds to any remote commands. Not through the rear IR in port and not through the front IR sensor using the Denon remote.
> 
> 
> Any ideas??


----------



## dreamstate

Hey canyonlands, what is the highest average bitrate that the stations use? Does the audio sound better streamed to the avr via ethernet cable or from pc via optical or are they both the same?


----------



## Canyonlands




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamstate* /forum/post/14595000
> 
> 
> Hey canyonlands, what is the highest average bitrate that the stations use? Does the audio sound better streamed to the avr via ethernet cable or from pc via optical or are they both the same?



I haven't had any trouble with stream rates over the 25' Cat6 network cable I'm using. The quality is so good that I've not looked to change my setup. Perhaps someone else tuned in has streamed over both optical and via a network and can chime in here.


----------



## djap2

Anyone have problems with Denon 3808ci and Comcast DVR with 4:3 Stetch setting not staying?


If the Denon is on and then the TV (Samsung LN55A950) turns on, the Comcast DVR (motorola) resets to the factor defaults of 4:3 override to 'OFF' (from 'Stetch'). Leaving me with black vertical bars.


I think it resets all of the DVR 'special' menu settings, but that is the only one I care about because I want 'Stretch' on all the time for SD Stations.


I called Comcast, they sent a new box out: Same Problem.

Changed all HDMI Cables to Monoprice 1.3a Cables (10' from TV to receiver, 6' from receiver to comcast DVR).


I called Samsung, they said it wasn't them.

I called Denon, they said it was comcast.


It doesn't occur if TV is directly plugged into the Comcast.

I set Anynet+ HDMI (cec) to 'Off' on the TV.


It does not occur if the Denon is off before the TV turns on (TV needs a few seconds to turn on, then the Denon can turn on).


I am surprised by the reactions of the support. Who knew Comcast would be the most helpful and not point fingers. Yes, it could be them, but both samsung and denon just said 'not our problem'...for over 5K of hardware.


It is a pain, any help appreciated.


----------



## jlaavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14594225
> 
> 
> From Twice : _"For the $1,699-suggested AVR-3808 and $2,699-suggested AVR-4308, Denon is offering a package of five upgrades at $100 to existing owners and free to consumers who buy the AVRs beginning Oct. 1, said senior sales and marketing VP Joseph Stinziano."_ Why would anyone buy a 3808 or 4308 now, if the update is free after Oct 1st?



I was told if I bought it now I would get the free up-grade but that I'd have to send it in to a Denon Service center to be up-graded.


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamstate* /forum/post/14595000
> 
> 
> Hey canyonlands, what is the highest average bitrate that the stations use? Does the audio sound better streamed to the avr via ethernet cable or from pc via optical or are they both the same?



For what it's worth, it should come down to the quality of the decoder. If using optical output, the PC will decode the MP3 file and send the data to the receiver. If using the ethernet cable, the receiver should decode the MP3 file. From what I've seen, the 3808 decoder is supposed to be very nice.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


----------



## hzw50

So can someone tell me when I preform the upgrade, how HDMI CEC will now interact with the Denon remote and 3808, what will change?

Has any one compared Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ. with Dolby Volume.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14595537
> 
> 
> Anyone have problems with Denon 3808ci and Comcast DVR with 4:3 Stetch setting not staying?
> 
> 
> If the Denon is on and then the TV (Samsung LN55A950) turns on, the Comcast DVR (motorola) resets to the factor defaults of 4:3 override to 'OFF' (from 'Stetch'). Leaving me with black vertical bars.
> 
> 
> I think it resets all of the DVR 'special' menu settings, but that is the only one I care about because I want 'Stretch' on all the time for SD Stations.
> 
> 
> I called Comcast, they sent a new box out: Same Problem.
> 
> Changed all HDMI Cables to Monoprice 1.3a Cables (10' from TV to receiver, 6' from receiver to comcast DVR).
> 
> 
> I called Samsung, they said it wasn't them.
> 
> I called Denon, they said it was comcast.
> 
> 
> It doesn't occur if TV is directly plugged into the Comcast.
> 
> I set Anynet+ HDMI (cec) to 'Off' on the TV.
> 
> 
> It does not occur if the Denon is off before the TV turns on (TV needs a few seconds to turn on, then the Denon can turn on).
> 
> 
> I am surprised by the reactions of the support. Who knew Comcast would be the most helpful and not point fingers. Yes, it could be them, but both samsung and denon just said 'not our problem'...for over 5K of hardware.
> 
> 
> It is a pain, any help appreciated.



I have the same problem. I have a Motorola DCT-6416 PVR (same as your Comcast one I believe) and mine will not hold the stretch either. Sometimes it moves the output resolution to 720p (from 1080i). I have it connected to an LG plasma. Thinking it was an HDMI handshake issue, I tried running component cables instead but for some reason get no signal at all. No one seems to want to take responsibility for this issue as far as I can tell.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14595594
> 
> 
> I was told if I bought it now I woul;d get the free up-grade but that I'd have to send it in to a Denon Service center to be up-graded.



$100 is RIP OFF!


----------



## akrosdabay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14594225
> 
> 
> From Twice : _"For the $1,699-suggested AVR-3808 and $2,699-suggested AVR-4308, Denon is offering a package of five upgrades at $100 to existing owners and free to consumers who buy the AVRs beginning Oct. 1, said senior sales and marketing VP Joseph Stinziano."_ Why would anyone buy a 3808 or 4308 now, if the update is free after Oct 1st?



Gah! I just ordered it two days ago and it's on its way... I could have waited if I had known.


----------



## metman2003

I just bought a 3808 and have tried to hook into my "old" optoma H77 projector thru HDMI/DVI cable, all I get is snow, When I check my HDMI montior info on the GUI it reports all is fine and the projector is capable of 1080i, searched the thread for answers but only a few unanswered questions appeared from February, When I connect my PS3 and A3 HDDVD direct into the projector they work fine....so it is the 3808


Any help or is the 3808 just not compatible with DVI on the H77/H79 from Optoma?


----------



## bw1605

i have a denon 3808 and trying to record old home movies to my dvd+r. how do i get the signal to the dvd+r thru the receiver from the vcr. i cant figure this out and the manuel doesnt help at all.


----------



## parvinbriggs

I can ping the reciever but cannot call up its web page. it tells me the reciever is not setup to recieve info from port world wide web (HTTP).


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akrosdabay* /forum/post/14597306
> 
> 
> Gah! I just ordered it two days ago and it's on its way... I could have waited if I had known.



It depends on what you paid for it. If you bought it from 6th Ave for the price that they were giving to AVS members you might be better off having purchased it now. The best price I could negotiate from another popular reseller was more than $100 above than the 6th Ave price and there is no telling that price will be offered in October, if it still even is.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14596336
> 
> 
> $100 is RIP OFF!



Yes, they should have just applied the firmware to the current models, slapped a 3809 sticker on it and sold it for $1600. You don't see Onkyo 875/905 customers having to pay $100 for an upgrade!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bw1605* /forum/post/14598864
> 
> 
> i have a denon 3808 and trying to record old home movies to my dvd+r. how do i get the signal to the dvd+r thru the receiver from the vcr. i cant figure this out and the manuel doesnt help at all.



Under the HDMI output is both a composite and an s-video output. Use either one and connect it up to the corresponding input on you dvd+r. Note that anything coming in on HDMI cannot be converted to either composite or s-video. Also anything coming in on component that is greater than 480i cannot be converted either (i.e. any HD signal) (not that any of that applies to your VCR).


Of course you will also have to hook up the VCR to one of the other source inputs and then select that source from the front panel.


----------



## akrosdabay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14599234
> 
> 
> It depends on what you paid for it. If you bought it from 6th Ave for the price that they were giving to AVS members you might be better off having purchased it now. The best price I could negotiate from another popular reseller was more than $100 above than the 6th Ave price and there is no telling that price will be offered in October, if it still even is.



That is quite true. I did get it from 6th ave. It doesn't matter. I think i'll still enjoy it just as much.


It is replacing a 3801.


One thing I haven't seen much mention of is if the DCDi chip causes macro block enhance bugs on certain sets. My JVC was prone to it on my Panny S97. I wonder if I'll be affected by it much.


Most of my sources are digital and I can just pass the 720p signal through the 3808.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14596335
> 
> 
> I have the same problem. I have a Motorola DCT-6416 PVR (same as your Comcast one I believe) and mine will not hold the stretch either. Sometimes it moves the output resolution to 720p (from 1080i). I have it connected to an LG plasma. Thinking it was an HDMI handshake issue, I tried running component cables instead but for some reason get no signal at all. No one seems to want to take responsibility for this issue as far as I can tell.



Just to add to this I think the problem lies with the 3808 as my Mac mini also resets its output from 1024X768 to 1280X720. Its connected via dvi-hdmi to the Denon. Oddly enough on my LG the 1280X720 appears overscanned and the 1024X768 is fine as a streched "SD" format.


----------



## metman2003

The magic firmware update method, took an hour to update ....went from version 1.69 to the latest 1.73 with .88 sub and my problem is solved...no snow just a beautiful picture and sound now.


Same snow/no video problom on the 988 could not be fixed, returned it to amazon....the 3808 firmware updates are worth it...now to see what $100 will bring me in Oct.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14596336
> 
> 
> $100 is RIP OFF!



I think $100 is a good price. OF course I'd rather pay less, but $100 is a reasonable price for what you get. Besides I was thinking it might be higher so $100 is a welcome surprise.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metman2003* /forum/post/14599599
> 
> 
> The magic firmware update method, took an hour to update ....went from version 1.69 to the latest 1.73 with .88 sub and my problem is solved...no snow just a beautiful picture and sound now.
> 
> 
> Same snow/no video problom on the 988 could not be fixed, returned it to amazon....the 3808 firmware updates are worth it...now to see what $100 will bring me in Oct.



There was actually firmware main 1.69 and firmware 1.69 with .82 sub. The Denon Japan change log does mention "Some of the projector when connected to work better" since firmware main 1.69. There have been other HDMI improvments made as well up to the latest firmware 1.73 with .88 sub for the USA 3808.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14599705
> 
> 
> I think $100 is a good price. OF course I'd rather pay less, but $100 is a reasonable price for what you get. Besides I was thinking it might be higher so $100 is a welcome surprise.



Having paid a Cleveland and a Franklin for my 3808 I think the $100 upgrade is fair.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14599705
> 
> 
> I think $100 is a good price. OF course I'd rather pay less, but $100 is a reasonable price for what you get. Besides I was thinking it might be higher so $100 is a welcome surprise.



I can sell mine and buy new one lol


----------



## jlaavenger

I've read on the Plasma forums that the 3808 diminishes pictures quality when used as an HDMI switcher. Anyone know if the big update will address this?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14599842
> 
> 
> I can sell mine and buy new one lol



This could be a nightmare for Costco with their return policy


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14599864
> 
> 
> I've read on the Plasma forums that the 3808 diminishes pictures quality when used as an HDMI switcher. Anyone know if the big update will address this?



The October Upgrade adds features. Updates are fixes/improvements (which are free).


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14599864
> 
> 
> I've read on the Plasma forums that the 3808 diminishes pictures quality when used as an HDMI switcher. Anyone know if the big update will address this?



I haven't seen any diminished picture quality with my plasma and the 3808 using hdmi. If you are using the 3808 to convert signals to 1080p, then I would agree that the signal is diminished but if you have a 1080p capable plasma, then you should let it do the upconversion anyways.


----------



## djap2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14599499
> 
> 
> Just to add to this I think the problem lies with the 3808 as my Mac mini also resets its output from 1024X768 to 1280X720. Its connected via dvi-hdmi to the Denon. Oddly enough on my LG the 1280X720 appears overscanned and the 1024X768 is fine as a streched "SD" format.



Now we have THREE different things connected to Denon 3808ci and causing comcast DVR to reset. How can they so rudely dismiss this and say it has NOTHING to do with them?


Does the Denon have a CEC setting? If it does, turning it off could help. But I can't find it...


My 55" LED Samsung LCD TV has it and it is off... Going direct is an option but I lose my OSD...


Is anyone else besides us hooking up comcast dvr through hdmi and then hdmi to tv? I would think so, but maybe people go direct to tv and optical/coax to receiver?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djap2* /forum/post/14599988
> 
> 
> Now we have THREE different things connected to Denon 3808ci and causing comcast DVR to reset. How can they so rudely dismiss this and say it has NOTHING to do with them?
> 
> 
> Does the Denon have a CEC setting? If it does, turning it off could help. But I can't find it...
> 
> 
> My 55" LED Samsung LCD TV has it and it is off... Going direct is an option but I lose my OSD...
> 
> 
> Is anyone else besides us hooking up comcast dvr through hdmi and then hdmi to tv? I would think so, but maybe people go direct to tv and optical/coax to receiver?



The 3808 won't have CEC until the optional October upgrade. Its very annoying but, unlike what some people would like to tell you, HDMI is still a very unstable standard and things are all over the shop at the moment.


I wouldn't hold out for a firmware upgrade from Motorola. They seem rather bored with their DCT equipment lately and I haven't had a firmware upgrade since early this year. More likely is that Denon will eventually fix it in an update but I wouldn't hold my breath for that either.


----------



## jlaavenger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14599940
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any diminished picture quality with my plasma and the 3808 using hdmi. If you are using the 3808 to convert signals to 1080p, then I would agree that the signal is diminished but if you have a 1080p capable plasma, then you should let it do the upconversion anyways.




I plan on getting the Pioneer 111fd this month and was looking at getting the 3808CI and connecting everything (Oppo 983H, Dish 722 and PS3) via HDMI to the receiver and then the receiver to the Kuro. I would not be having the AVR doing any up-scaling or up-converting though, I'd leave that to the PS3, the Oppo and the TV respectively. I asked on the Kuro forums if there were any compatibilty issues because I'd read of problems with the 3808 and Sony XBR panels.


Here's the link. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=#post14574278 


Anyway Jinx said _"No issues with connectivity between the Kuro and 4308 or 5308. I have had both (plus Onk 905). FYI, If you are planning on HDMI switching through the AVR I was not happy with the PQ of the 4308 which was why I tried the 905 and ultimately purchsed the 5308. Even with upscaling and conversion disabled in the 4308. I was unhappy with the PQ. Denon stated that even with all disabled, HDMI was affected by going through the 4308 (probably the fact of the GUI).


My recommendation, if you are looking for ultimate PQ you might not be satisfied with 3808 or 4308 switching HDMI throgh the AVR. Fortunately the 5308 with its Realta processor does not have this problem. FYI the 905 PQ was better but has other issues including audio dropouts when changing surround formats. Check the 905 thread. This was supposed to be fixed in firmware updates.


Audio: the 4308 and I assume the 3808 are terrific. I preferred their sound to the Onk with DefTech speakers. Hope this helps."_


Do you have a Kuro? Would the 2809CI have this issue?


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14595975
> 
> 
> So can someone tell me when I preform the upgrade, how HDMI CEC will now interact with the Denon remote and 3808, what will change?
> 
> Has any one compared Audyssey Dynamic Volume / Audyssey Dynamic EQ. with Dolby Volume.



Is there any info on this?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14600819
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Do you have a Kuro? Would the 2809CI have this issue?



Well the Kuro certainly is a great plasma. No I don't own a Kuro but on my LG plasma, I don't notice any signal degradation. I would be surprised if there is any as the signal is digital and with no upscaling/conversion, the Faroudja (in the 3808) and Realta (in the 5308) shouldn't be affecting the signal. But if there is, the Pio will show it if any panel can. I doubt the 2809 would be any different as it has pretty well the same video circuitry as the 3808. Maybe the text display vs the GUI might make a diff but again, I doubt it.


----------



## hzw50

Just celebrated my one year anniversary with my 3808







And it keeps getting better Looking forward to new updates and features..... This has been an excellent AV investment..


----------



## freebird2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14601581
> 
> 
> Just celebrated my one year anniversary with my 3808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it keeps getting better Looking forward to new updates and features..... This has been an excellent AV investment..



same here, although had few problem. but all fine now. no regrets. loving it.


thanks


----------



## hclarkx

In various posts I see discussion of the 3808 playing music from a USB hard drive and from a PC or NAS via a network. WMA lossless is mentioned in many cases. But, try as I might, I can't get the 3808 to play WMA lossless from a USB hard drive. It plays other formats fine. Am I doing something wrong? Should this work?


Also, the manual talks about USB connected devices needing to be MTP compliant. I see no mention of MTP compliance on any USB hard drives. In fact, many USB players work with Windows Media Player but have no mention of MTP compatibility in their sales literature. Am I missing something?


Help.


Thanks,

Harrison


----------



## dreamstate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jlaavenger* /forum/post/14600819
> 
> 
> Even with upscaling and conversion disabled in the 4308. I was unhappy with the PQ. Denon stated that even with all disabled, HDMI was affected by going through the 4308 (probably the fact of the GUI).
> 
> 
> My recommendation, if you are looking for ultimate PQ you might not be satisfied with 3808 or 4308 switching HDMI throgh the AVR. Fortunately the 5308 with its Realta processor does not have this problem"[/i]
> 
> 
> Do you have a Kuro? Would the 2809CI have this issue?



WHAT? Well I "was" all set to get the 3808 this week. Now I'm back to square one. Two months of research down the toilet.


Anyone know of a decent AVR that doesn't mess with HDMI video if it's passed through? I crossed off Yamaha and a few others because of alleged BTB and WTW issues.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *parvinbriggs* /forum/post/14598983
> 
> 
> I can ping the reciever but cannot call up its web page. it tells me the reciever is not setup to recieve info from port world wide web (HTTP).



Is your subnet mask 255.255.255.0?

Is your Default gateway 192.168.0.1 (which should be the IP of your router)?


If the answer to both is yes, then it's time for a call to Denon Tech support.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamstate* /forum/post/14602199
> 
> 
> WHAT? Well I "was" all set to get the 3808 this week. Now I'm back to square one. Two months of research down the toilet.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a decent AVR that doesn't mess with HDMI video if it's passed through? I crossed off Yamaha and a few others because of alleged BTB and WTW issues.



I have only had mine a couple days but I haven't noticed any degredation in PQ at all. I don't have a Kuro though, I have a Philips 47PFL97/32. I haven't used the scaler yet, it's disabled.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamstate* /forum/post/14602199
> 
> 
> WHAT? Well I "was" all set to get the 3808 this week. Now I'm back to square one. Two months of research down the toilet.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a decent AVR that doesn't mess with HDMI video if it's passed through? I crossed off Yamaha and a few others because of alleged BTB and WTW issues.




I have no problems with my signal going through my 3808 with the scaling set to off. The test patterns look the same whether the 3808 is in the chain or not. Mine doesn't seem to mess with the video at all. My components go into my VP50 pro>3808>LED DLP.


My TV was professionally calibrated with the signal going through the 3808. I've never seen HD look as good as it does right now on this LED DLP since the colors are so accurate post calibration.


----------



## csd

I've had a 3808 for a year now and a Pioneer 6020 for a week, and I can't see any PQ difference when switching HDMI through the 3808. The US Open tennis I'm watching looks great either way.


----------



## dreamstate

Well that's good to know. I've been instructed to ignore all opinion on this matter unless it's been proven with proper testing, although I wouldn't have any idea what the proper tests would be...


So, I'll just assume that the 3808 has no issues with passing HDMI video when all processing and scaling are turned off and ask a function question about the 3808.


I have at present a 5 speaker set up, no sub as all my speakers (2 pair of Infinity IL50 and a IL36C Center with 10 inch sub attached) have 10" powered subs in them and my AVR sounded better when I selected no sub and "diverted" my sub signal to my mains. I just took my sub and attached it to my center and got better low end for my center.


Does the Denon 3808 have an option like this as well? If so where can it send the sub signal If I set it to no sub in the menu?


I'd like to purchase some Infinity di poles instead of a sub if I can.


Thanks.


----------



## 1MaNArmY

Can the 3808 be set just to scale my D* HR21? I have a total of 3 HDMI sources, I don't want the 3808 to scale the HD-A1 or PS3. When I turned the scaler on it did not give an option to scale the HR21. With it on will it attempt to scale all HDMI source?


What does A to H and A to H & H to H selectable items mean? What is each setting doing the manual does not address this.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14603651
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 be set just to scale my D* HR21? I have a total of 3 HDMI sources, I don't want the 3808 to scale the HD-A1 or PS3. When I turned the scaler on it did not give an option to scale the HR21. With it on will it attempt to scale all HDMI source?
> 
> 
> What does A to H and A to H & H to H selectable items mean? What is each setting doing the manual does not address this.



A to H is analogue to HDMI.

A to H and H to H is analogue to HDMI and HDMI to HDMI meaning that both analogue and digital sources are scaled.


You can switch off scaling for each HDMI input separately.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14603793
> 
> 
> A to H is analogue to HDMI.
> 
> A to H and H to H is analogue to HDMI and HDMI to HDMI meaning that both analogue and digital sources are scaled.
> 
> 
> You can switch off scaling for each HDMI input separately.



that's what I thought A - H was analogue to digital


so if I set the scaler on under the HDMI GUI then proceed to the actual inputs which I have renamed

HDMI 1 = DirecTV

HDMI 2 = HD-A1

HDMI 3 = Sony PS3

where do I switch off scaling for each input?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14603842
> 
> 
> where do I switch off scaling for each input?



Switch to your source that you want scaling switched off for. Turn on the GUI (Menu). Go to (if not already there) Source Select (film strip with note) -> Source -> Other -> Video Convert -> Off (Pages 37 and 38 of the manual).


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14599831
> 
> 
> Having paid a Cleveland and a Franklin for my 3808 I think the $100 upgrade is fair.



I paid a Cleveland and almost a Grant for the 3808, so another Franklin for the upgrade is indeed worthwhile.


----------



## Schwa

For those of you having problems getting the Denon 3808 to "see" a PC running Windows Media Player using the Net/USB function, I stumbled upon something that worked for me.


Whenever you change a major component in your PC, Windows thinks that you've taken your hard drive and placed it into another computer, presumably with the purpose of stealing all that DRM-protected content you bought. So, Windows will lock down media sharing until you reset all of your DRM settings. Usually when this "lock down" happens, you'll get a message telling you that your media sharing service has stopped running. You won't be told why, but you'll at least get a clue.


Well, I recently plopped a Core 2 Quad Q9650 processor (sweet) in one of my PCs and, after this, neither my Onkyo receiver nor my Denon receiver could see that PC when they'd been able to in the past. Unfortunately, I didn't notice this for a few days, so it wasn't immediately obvious that changing out the processor had caused the problem. On top of that, what was particularly weird in this case was that I didn't get any messages from Windows telling me that something was amiss. WMP worked like it always had, and when I went into the Media Sharing setup dialog within WMP, all of my uPNP devices were present and accounted for. I had no clue that something was wrong except for the fact that my Denon and my Onkyo couldn't see the PC.


Anyway, long story short, visit this Microsoft KB article for instructions on how to reset your DRM cache (pay attention to steps #3 through #5 in particular). If you've changed out a computer component recently and now you can't get your WMP sharing to work, I'd bet dollars-to-donuts that this will fix it.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14603881
> 
> 
> Switch to your source that you want scaling switched off for. Turn on the GUI (Menu). Go to (if not already there) Source Select (film strip with note) -> Source -> Other -> Video Convert -> Off (Pages 37 and 38 of the manual).



thanks I had it set up correctly it's just that the manual never referred to the scaler being on/off and the only other option was convert video so I turned it on only for the HR-21. The resolutions for the D* box are 480P, 720P and 1080i and I have it set to native.


The picture seems to be slightly better with Denon doing the scaling rather than my Hitachi 57S 700 (5 year old RPTV)


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14606160
> 
> 
> The picture seems to be slightly better with Denon doing the scaling rather than my Hitachi 57S 700 (5 year old RPTV)



That is not entirely surprising. 5 years is a lifetime in technology.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dreamstate* /forum/post/14602199
> 
> 
> WHAT? Well I "was" all set to get the 3808 this week. Now I'm back to square one. Two months of research down the toilet.
> 
> 
> Anyone know of a decent AVR that doesn't mess with HDMI video if it's passed through? I crossed off Yamaha and a few others because of alleged BTB and WTW issues.



Marantz does nothing with the video. The problem is that FW updates have to be done by a service center. That's why I sent my 8002 for the 3808. In terms of picture quality, I don't know that Denon does anything to muck with the PQ. My Toshiba XA2 and Samsung 1400 BD player look fantastic.


If someone is that concerned with PQ, I would recommend plunking down $500+USD for the EDGE from Anchor Bay.


----------



## highliner01

Any word about any feature apgrades for European 3808?


It would be appreciated, if the moderator could forward this question to Denon...


----------



## ashwilli

Just got my 3808 a few weeks back and finally getting around to trying to customize the internet radio stations.


Everything in the manual says to user vTuner site via www. denonradio. com, however it looks like that domain is down or is not the right site. Has this been decommissioned?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *highliner01* /forum/post/14608363
> 
> 
> Any word about any feature apgrades for European 3808?
> 
> 
> It would be appreciated, if the moderator could forward this question to Denon...



I think you're going to have to ask Denon yourself. I'm pretty sure the mods aren't in the business of acting as customer service go-betweens.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashwilli* /forum/post/14609656
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 a few weeks back and finally getting around to trying to customize the internet radio stations.
> 
> 
> Everything in the manual says to user vTuner site via www. denonradio. com, however it looks like that domain is down or is not the right site. Has this been decommissioned?



radiodenon.com, not denonradio.


----------



## Keith_G

After having the 3808 for a few days now and playing with it over the weekend I thought I would post my impressions so far. I am always a little afraid to give a lot of praise to something so early on for fear that I will jinx myself and find something I hate about it afterwards. That said, I am VERY happy with my purchase so far.


My fears of switching from a THX certified receiver to a non-THX certified receiver were completely unfounded. Even before running Audyssey I was surprised at how good it sounded. I played the initial Qatar scene from Transformers several times and it sounded noticeably better. After running Audyssey it's even better still. I was thinking of upgrading my speakers (AT 350s) in the next few years before hooking up the 3808 but right now I feel like I will be very content with them for the foreseeable future. As of right now I don't think I will miss the THX processing at all.


The Audyssey setup was a little flakey but I definitely like the results overall. My intital run gave me a phase error on my left surround speaker. Without changing anything I ran it again (hit retry) and it passed. Not sure what that was about. The other thing that bothers me is that it set the crossover at 150 hz for my LRs and surrounds and 90 for my center channel. They all have identical drivers. Some content is ever so slightly boomy and I think that may be because of the slightly higher frequencies being sent to the sub. I'm not sure though. I haven't changed it because I like the results overall.


One other thing I noticed is that dialogue seems cleaner and more intelligible. The one exception is I watched Shooter last night at about -12 db and had some trouble understanding some of the dialogue. I think that may be that particular move though.


I haven't used the scaler yet except for from my Wii. My Dish and my PS3 are just passed through untouched and they look fantastic. My Wii looks noticeably blurry though. I even turned off scaling and it still looked blurry. This isn't a major concern for me because I figured if I need to I could just hook up a component out to the TV, assuming that will just pass it through untouched. I haven't tried to fix the issue yet either so maybe there is a solution I am overlooking.


As I said earlier, the Internet radio stations sound a lot better than I had imagined they would. I haven't yet found a station that I really like yet but I am sure I will. I am looking for something similar to Sirius' Octane if anyone has any suggestions. I really like having this feature built in though, not to mention the ability to update firmware/features online.


There is a still a lot I haven't gotten into too far yet but so far I couldn't be happier that I went with this unit over the Onkyo 806/876, which is where I was looking initially.


----------



## highliner01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14609724
> 
> 
> I think you're going to have to ask Denon yourself. I'm pretty sure the mods aren't in the business of acting as customer service go-betweens.



Here is a LINK for those from across the Big Pond with info about the upgrade (not very specific though on how it will take place, at what fee, if any...)


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14609748
> 
> 
> radiodenon.com, not denonradio.



Any recommendations on radio stations? I listen to everything rock,R&B, jazz,80's ........


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14609774
> 
> 
> The Audyssey setup was a little flakey but I definitely like the results overall. My intital run gave me a phase error on my left surround speaker. Without changing anything I ran it again (hit retry) and it passed. Not sure what that was about. The other thing that bothers me is that it set the crossover at 150 hz for my LRs and surrounds and 90 for my center channel. They all have identical drivers. Some content is ever so slightly boomy and I think that may be because of the slightly higher frequencies being sent to the sub. I'm not sure though. I haven't changed it because I like the results overall.
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that dialogue seems cleaner and more intelligible. The one exception is I watched Shooter last night at about -12 db and had some trouble understanding some of the dialogue. I think that may be that particular move though.



There is a thread on Audyssey setup that will cover your Audyssey issues. However, room characteristics and speaker placement have as much or more to do with speaker crossover settings than the speakers themselves. Your results are not unusual. You can look at the filters generated by Audyssey in your display and maybe determine that you won't lose much with a lower L/R crossover and maybe reduce sub localization a bit. But, if sub localization isn't a problem, I don't think there's much to be gained.


Boominess is usually below 100 Hz and so probably is not related to your higher crossover frequencies. Measuring a smaller "listening bubble" may reduce boominess within that bubble. Blocking the port of a vented sub and letting Audyssey EQ reduce the low-end roll-off that that creates can greatly reduce boominess caused by the sub itself.


The transient phase error was probably extraneous noise or some sound reflector too close to the mic, or you remaining too close to the mic. Nothing to worry about.


The speech clarity is especially welcome to older ears like mine. Oldsters don't extract voices from backround noise as well as youngsters do.


Harrison


----------



## jasonjm

hey all, my amp arrived


Its in a shelf that is not enclosed, the sides and the front of the shelves are open (so 3 sides completely open) but there is only 1.5 inches above the unit, where the next shelf above it is


will this thing overheat or that is OK?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonjm* /forum/post/14613031
> 
> 
> hey all, my amp arrived
> 
> 
> Its in a shelf that is not enclosed, the sides and the front of the shelves are open (so 3 sides completely open) but there is only 1.5 inches above the unit, where the next shelf above it is
> 
> 
> will this thing overheat or that is OK?




You can get a PC fan for about $30/40. That's what I have on my Marantz and my Denon.


I grabbed one of this: http://www.pctoys.com/840556029977.html 


and added a silent fan. Works just fine.


----------



## EnergyOwner

You could also use a USB powered fan plugged into the rear USB port. Costs about $10-$15.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14609774
> 
> 
> After having the 3808 for a few days now and playing with it over the weekend I thought I would post my impressions so far. I am always a little afraid to give a lot of praise to something so early on for fear that I will jinx myself and find something I hate about it afterwards. That said, I am VERY happy with my purchase so far.
> 
> 
> My fears of switching from a THX certified receiver to a non-THX certified receiver were completely unfounded. Even before running Audyssey I was surprised at how good it sounded. I played the initial Qatar scene from Transformers several times and it sounded noticeably better. After running Audyssey it's even better still. I was thinking of upgrading my speakers (AT 350s) in the next few years before hooking up the 3808 but right now I feel like I will be very content with them for the foreseeable future. As of right now I don't think I will miss the THX processing at all.
> 
> 
> The Audyssey setup was a little flakey but I definitely like the results overall. My intital run gave me a phase error on my left surround speaker. Without changing anything I ran it again (hit retry) and it passed. Not sure what that was about. The other thing that bothers me is that it set the crossover at 150 hz for my LRs and surrounds and 90 for my center channel. They all have identical drivers. Some content is ever so slightly boomy and I think that may be because of the slightly higher frequencies being sent to the sub. I'm not sure though. I haven't changed it because I like the results overall.
> 
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that dialogue seems cleaner and more intelligible. The one exception is I watched Shooter last night at about -12 db and had some trouble understanding some of the dialogue. I think that may be that particular move though.
> 
> 
> I haven't used the scaler yet except for from my Wii. My Dish and my PS3 are just passed through untouched and they look fantastic. My Wii looks noticeably blurry though. I even turned off scaling and it still looked blurry. This isn't a major concern for me because I figured if I need to I could just hook up a component out to the TV, assuming that will just pass it through untouched. I haven't tried to fix the issue yet either so maybe there is a solution I am overlooking.
> 
> 
> As I said earlier, the Internet radio stations sound a lot better than I had imagined they would. I haven't yet found a station that I really like yet but I am sure I will. I am looking for something similar to Sirius' Octane if anyone has any suggestions. I really like having this feature built in though, not to mention the ability to update firmware/features online.
> 
> 
> There is a still a lot I haven't gotten into too far yet but so far I couldn't be happier that I went with this unit over the Onkyo 806/876, which is where I was looking initially.



congrats, we all welcome you to the land of believers!


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonjm* /forum/post/14613031
> 
> 
> hey all, my amp arrived
> 
> 
> Its in a shelf that is not enclosed, the sides and the front of the shelves are open (so 3 sides completely open) but there is only 1.5 inches above the unit, where the next shelf above it is
> 
> 
> will this thing overheat or that is OK?



Fine suggestions so far. Here is another. Set it up without fans. After a few hours and regular/heavy use, feel it. Mine gets warm but not hot. If yours is running OK, don't sweat the extra cooling.


----------



## DragonI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14613747
> 
> 
> You could also use a USB powered fan plugged into the rear USB port. Costs about $10-$15.



EnergyOwner, where can you get a USB powered fan?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14610897
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on radio stations? I listen to everything rock,R&B, jazz,80's ........



There are soooo many stations I wouldn't know where to begin. I would suggest starting with stations within your country and find out which ones have the fewest dropouts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonI* /forum/post/14615737
> 
> 
> EnergyOwner, where can you get a USB powered fan?



Just about anywhere. Radio Shack, eBay, Circuit City...


----------



## DragonI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14615816
> 
> 
> There are soooo many stations I wouldn't know where to begin. I would suggest starting with stations within your country and find out which ones have the fewest dropouts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about anywhere. Radio Shack, eBay, Circuit City...



Cool Thanks







Forgot about Radio Shack


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jasonjm* /forum/post/14613031
> 
> 
> hey all, my amp arrived
> 
> 
> Its in a shelf that is not enclosed, the sides and the front of the shelves are open (so 3 sides completely open) but there is only 1.5 inches above the unit, where the next shelf above it is
> 
> 
> will this thing overheat or that is OK?



Look here for their Home Theater cooling solutions:

http://www.coolerguys.com/cabinetcooling.html 


This one looks particulary promising for your situation. Look at the last pic:
http://www.coolerguys.com/ccstandk.html 


If nothing else, extra cooling will prolong the life.


----------



## bigtourist

does anyone have any idea what will happen to the pricing of the 3808 on Oct 1? i was intending on buying one in the next 2 weeks, as my theater will finally be useable after 8 months of construction.


do you know if the bottom line prices to dealers is expected to go up $100 to compensate for the firmware upgrade? thanks.


----------



## highliner01

Is there a back-up battery in the main Remote Control or would it have to be fully reprogrammed after replacement of the batteries&


----------



## tkhater

Quick question for all of you 3808ci people.


Just got a new 3808ci, and updated its firmware without issue. However, I would like to do something with it, and I cannot figure out how by reading the manual.


I have one room with a 7.1 setup, and a room nextdoor with a stereo setup. I would like to use the 3808ci to drive both rooms, but in reading the manual, it seems I cannot set the "amp assign" outputs to zone 2 while holding on to zone 1 being 7.1. Anyone else have any advice?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14618466
> 
> 
> Quick question for all of you 3808ci people.
> 
> 
> Just got a new 3808ci, and updated its firmware without issue. However, I would like to do something with it, and I cannot figure out how by reading the manual.
> 
> 
> I have one room with a 7.1 setup, and a room nextdoor with a stereo setup. I would like to use the 3808ci to drive both rooms, but in reading the manual, it seems I cannot set the "amp assign" outputs to zone 2 while holding on to zone 1 being 7.1. Anyone else have any advice?




I thought it was an either/or affair. e.g. if you use 7.1, then you can't use dual zone.


----------



## talen316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14609774
> 
> 
> I haven't used the scaler yet except for from my Wii. My Dish and my PS3 are just passed through untouched and they look fantastic. My Wii looks noticeably blurry though. I even turned off scaling and it still looked blurry. This isn't a major concern for me because I figured if I need to I could just hook up a component out to the TV, assuming that will just pass it through untouched. I haven't tried to fix the issue yet either so maybe there is a solution I am overlooking.



I'm having the same blurriness with the Wii connected via analog to the 3808 with scaling on or off. Like you, I'm figuring I'll have to run analog or component back out to TV since it doesn't appear to pass through HDMI as clearly unless I'm missing something as well.


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14618609
> 
> 
> I thought it was an either/or affair. e.g. if you use 7.1, then you can't use dual zone.



I think you are right. It looks like I will need another amp to run "B" speakers with 7.1 on this amp. Bummer. Also it seems I will need to run RCAs from my sources to use Zone 2 as it is unable to use zone 1 digital (except possibly PCM)


TK


----------



## stevn8r

Howdy all,

I want to be able to watch something on the projection screen and listen to a different source. i.e. football game from cable box and cd from ps3, or bluray from ps3 and tuner ect...I have not tried iPod yet. I am using the 3808 for video switching and I have HDMI out from ps3, cable box, and an off-air converter and into the 3808, and HDMI out from the 3808 to the projector. Do I have to run component cables or can I run a separate audio out from the ps3? Or any other configuration y'all can think of. I know I can use zone 2 but that is just my surrounds and I want MUSIC from 5 ch surround.


Also, another newbie question...is there a wireless antenna available that I can hook up to the ethernet connection and use my existing wireless router in my home, or do I need to run cables?


Thanks in advance


----------



## talen316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevn8r* /forum/post/14618806
> 
> 
> Howdy all,
> 
> I want to be able to watch something on the projection screen and listen to a different source. i.e. football game from cable box and cd from ps3, or bluray from ps3 and tuner ect...I have not tried iPod yet. I am using the 3808 for video switching and I have HDMI out from ps3, cable box, and an off-air converter and into the 3808, and HDMI out from the 3808 to the projector. Do I have to run component cables or can I run a separate audio out from the ps3? Or any other configuration y'all can think of. I know I can use zone 2 but that is just my surrounds and I want MUSIC from 5 ch surround.
> 
> 
> Also, another newbie question...is there a wireless antenna available that I can hook up to the ethernet connection and use my existing wireless router in my home, or do I need to run cables?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I recently hooked up my 3808 and had a similar situation this past weekend as I wanted to listen to an FM broadcast while watching TV. Don't know if this was the most efficient way to solve the issue, but I ran a seperate component out from my satellite receiver to the AVR which worked fine after properly configuring within the Tuner source setup. I'd be curious to know if there is a better suggestion as well...


As far as wireless connectivity is concerned, you can use a "wireless bridge" to link to your wireless router. If you have multiple devices in your HT setup (or think you may in the future) that you want to connect to your router, you can buy a multi-port wireless bridge and save the space of having to add a seperate ethernet switch. I have both my DTV HR20 and 3808 devices connected to my wireless router via ethernet bridge. While Denon recommends a wired connection for highest reliability/performance, my wireless connection has performed very well so far. If you go this route, you may want to disable the "UPnP" (Universal Plug-n-Play) setting in your wireless router. Doing so may eliminate a well documented internet connectivity issue that many (including myself) had experienced when initially introducing the 3808 into a home network.


----------



## TheMoose

Anyone know the power consumption of the 3808 in watts?

I'm trying to add everything up for a new UPS but it's not listed on the back of the receiver & I'm not seeing it in the manual.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14619660
> 
> 
> Anyone know the power consumption of the 3808 in watts?
> 
> I'm trying to add everything up for a new UPS but it's not listed on the back of the receiver & I'm not seeing it in the manual.



Check this link:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post11697613


----------



## drtoronto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talen316* /forum/post/14618618
> 
> 
> I'm having the same blurriness with the Wii connected via analog to the 3808 with scaling on or off. Like you, I'm figuring I'll have to run analog or component back out to TV since it doesn't appear to pass through HDMI as clearly unless I'm missing something as well.



im running the wii with the component adapter to the 3808 and it looks pretty nice for 480p not blurry at all

jeff


----------



## kennyboy

Help! Help! When I purchased my 3808 back in late December, I executed the old double firmware update. A couple of months later, I was able to successfully update my Denon firmware directly thru the GUI without losing my settings. This week-end, I received repeated messages of connection failed when I attempted the same procedure. So I resorted to the pressing of the cursor buttons and main power button on the main panel. And then I proceeded to the GUI, whereupon I successfully updated my firmware. So far so good, right? Much to my dismay, after the firmware update, my Denon defaulted to its initial settings and I spent hours restoring my settings. I will probably be tweaking it for weeks as I probably screwed something up.


After the first update, I was under the impression that I should be able to update the firmware without losing my settings. I was successful a few months ago. What did I do wrong this time? No doubt, I did something dumb. I don't want to repeat this. If there is no fail safe way to update the firmware without risk of re-initializing the receiver, how difficult is it to back up the settings on my PC and then transfer them back to my receiver? I am reasonably computer literate but my knowledge of home networking is fairly lacking.


----------



## EnergyOwner

The receiver has a built-in web server. From any browser, connect to the receiver by typing its IP address in the URL bar and from there you can save the configuration. Then, in the future, if things go wrong, you can just reload it through the browser.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14619994
> 
> 
> Help! Help! When I purchased my 3808 back in late December, I executed the old double firmware update. A couple of months later, I was able to successfully update my Denon firmware directly thru the GUI without losing my settings. This week-end, I received repeated messages of connection failed when I attempted the same procedure. So I resorted to the pressing of the cursor buttons and main power button on the main panel. And then I proceeded to the GUI, whereupon I successfully updated my firmware. So far so good, right? Much to my dismay, after the firmware update, my Denon defaulted to its initial settings and I spent hours restoring my settings. I will probably be tweaking it for weeks as I probably screwed something up.
> 
> 
> After the first update, I was under the impression that I should be able to update the firmware without losing my settings. I was successful a few months ago. What did I do wrong this time? No doubt, I did something dumb. I don't want to repeat this. If there is no fail safe way to update the firmware without risk of re-initializing the receiver, how difficult is it to back up the settings on my PC and then transfer them back to my receiver? I am reasonably computer literate but my knowledge of home networking is fairly lacking.



See firmware tracking thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


There are no guarantees even when saving the configuration a restore can be done after firmware update and settings are lost under some circumstances but always good practice. Usually configuration settings are retained when updating from recent firmware versions.


----------



## AP-123

'so if I set the scaler on under the HDMI GUI then proceed to the actual inputs which I have renamed

HDMI 1 = DirecTV

HDMI 2 = HD-A1

HDMI 3 = Sony PS3

where do I switch off scaling for each input?"



How did you rename HDMI inputs?


----------



## kennyboy

I thank both of you for the prompt replies. I will attempt to save settings to my PC. I must admit that I am still confused about the proper firmware update procedure, per se. I did, indeed, follow the instructions from Denon. By pressing the master power and up/down cursor buttons simultaneously, did this cause me to lose my settings? I could swear that I updated my receiver a few months ago directly from the GUI without pressing the buttons on the front of the receiver. This time around, I could only connect to the server by pressing the buttons and then proceeding to the GUI.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP-123* /forum/post/14620499
> 
> 
> How did you rename HDMI inputs?



check the owners manual.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14620560
> 
> 
> I thank both of you for the prompt replies. I will attempt to save settings to my PC. I must admit that I am still confused about the proper firmware update procedure, per se. I did, indeed, follow the instructions from Denon. By pressing the master power and up/down cursor buttons simultaneously, did this cause me to lose my settings? I could swear that I updated my receiver a few months ago directly from the GUI without pressing the buttons on the front of the receiver. This time around, I could only connect to the server by pressing the buttons and then proceeding to the GUI.



Check first post the firmware tracking thread and over time things will become more clear.


----------



## tsp2mjf

Evening. I am in the market for a new receiver. I have not upgraded my receiver in at least 10 years. On an old Sony 895. I have about $1500 that I want to spend and seriously considering the 3808 but the one issue that I am reading a lot about is the lackluster video processing. I have a Pioneer 5080 (720P/1080i) tv. Got a fantastic deal so I couldn't pass it up although it is 720P (TV looks fantastic better then many 1080P but that is another topic). I plan on having my Scientific Altanta TW cable box connected to the receiver via HDMI. I have read that this results in some video quality loss even with the passthrough enabled and all processing turned off. Has this been the case for the 3808 owners here and if so is it that noticable?


Thanks for any input.


----------



## talen316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drtoronto* /forum/post/14619752
> 
> 
> im running the wii with the component adapter to the 3808 and it looks pretty nice for 480p not blurry at all
> 
> jeff



Hmmm. Thanks. I may have to give the Wii component adapter a try to see if improves the clarity over the analog.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsp2mjf* /forum/post/14620663
> 
> 
> Evening. I am in the market for a new receiver. I have not upgraded my receiver in at least 10 years. On an old Sony 895. I have about $1500 that I want to spend and seriously considering the 3808 but the one issue that I am reading a lot about is the lackluster video processing. I have a Pioneer 5080 (720P/1080i) tv. Got a fantastic deal so I couldn't pass it up although it is 720P (TV looks fantastic better then many 1080P but that is another topic). I plan on having my Scientific Altanta TW cable box connected to the receiver via HDMI. I have read that this results in some video quality loss even with the passthrough enabled and all processing turned off. Has this been the case for the 3808 owners here and if so is it that noticable?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



I have not noticed any video problems or degradation with processing on or off. The only noticeable problems are with 1080p processing on 1080p panels. I haven't seen ANY evidence (other than someone's subjective opinion) that hdmi passthrough in any way alters the signal to a significant degree that it is noticeable. Maybe some people have faulty AVRs.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/11697613
> 
> 
> 10-4 Good Buddy!
> 
> 
> The 1.1 amps is with the amp volume set at about -43 db. If I go to -35 db then the amps rise to 1.3 x 120 watts/amp = 156 watts.
> 
> 
> But not processing, ie no speaker output then 1.1 amps or about 120 watts is a good power consumption approximation.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14619700
> 
> 
> Check this link:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post11697613



So since the manual shows power consumption at 7.2a I do 7.2 x 120 & get 864.

That means max power usage is 846 watts?


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drtoronto* /forum/post/14619752
> 
> 
> im running the wii with the component adapter to the 3808 and it looks pretty nice for 480p not blurry at all
> 
> jeff



I am running component in as well but mine is in fact blurry. With or without the scaling turned on. I still haven't looked into it further though so maybe there is a solution but it looked fine previously going from component in and component out to the TV via my old Onkyo.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14621455
> 
> 
> So since the manual shows power consumption at 7.2a I do 7.2 x 120 & get 864.
> 
> That means max power usage is 846 watts?



The 7.2a might be max spec. I run a APC 1000 smart UPS 670 watt http://www.apcc.com/resource/include...total_watts=50 with several devices including the 3808 plugged into a Monster power conditioner which is plugged into the smart UPS with no problem (with this setup my APC smart UPS 1000 max usage meter shows about half)


The APC 1000 doesn't last long with the devices I have plugged into it all powered up and running in the event of a power outage but gives me enough time to bring online a generator


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14621544
> 
> 
> The 7.2a might be max spec. I run a APC 1000 smart UPS 670 watt http://www.apcc.com/resource/include...total_watts=50 with several devices including the 3808 plugged into a Monster power conditioner which is plugged into the smart UPS with no problem.
> 
> 
> The APC 1000 doesn't last long with the devices I have plugged into it all powered up and running in the event of a power outage but gives me enough time to bring online a generator



That's how mine will be hooked up, everything plugged into the Monster power center & the Monster plugged into the UPS.

The 1500va that BB has on sale should work just fine for me then, Thanks!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14621578
> 
> 
> That's how mine will be hooked up, everything plugged into the Monster power center & the Monster plugged into the UPS.
> 
> The 1500va that BB has on sale should work just fine for me then, Thanks!



Yep







Your new UPS:

http://www.apcc.com/resource/include...total_watts=50


----------



## talen316

Looking for a sanity check on my current configuration as I'm still new to the 3808 and trying to figure out how to optimize some of the settings.


Source is a DTV HR20 HD STB assigned as "SAT" and HDMI into the 3808 and HDMI back out to display which is a Sony Bravia KDL-46V2500. Theoretically, given the source and display in use, does it make more sense to turn off all scaling and converting on the 3808 which I currently have set as below...


HDMI setup -> i/p Scaler set to "Off".

Source Select -> SAT -> Other -> Video Convert set to "Off".


I've played around with turning these on and off and I don't really think I can tell an appreciable difference in PQ either way, but I'm still wondering what the recommended settings would be. Although, with the scaler turned "on", it does seem as if the lag time in picture display when changing channels is considerably longer than when turned to "off".


Thanks


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14610897
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on radio stations? I listen to everything rock,R&B, jazz,80's ........



Rock: 181 FM The Eagle

Jazz: KCSM


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14618466
> 
> 
> I have one room with a 7.1 setup, and a room nextdoor with a stereo setup. I would like to use the 3808ci to drive both rooms, but in reading the manual, it seems I cannot set the "amp assign" outputs to zone 2 while holding on to zone 1 being 7.1. Anyone else have any advice?



That's correct. The way to set this up is that you'd need an external 2ch amp to drive your Zone2 speakers.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14620560
> 
> 
> By pressing the master power and up/down cursor buttons simultaneously, did this cause me to lose my settings?



Yes.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14622201
> 
> 
> rock: 181 fm the eagle



+1


----------



## kennyboy

At the risk of appearing foolish, I have checked the firmware thread and still don't know what I did wrong. Bottom line question is whether I was supposed to hit the up and down cursor and master power buttons before atttempting to execute the update thru the GUI. This was my fourth update and should not have erased my settings. If I followed the correct procedure, then I can chalk up losing my settings to bad luck.


----------



## djap2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14621606
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your new UPS:
> 
> http://www.apcc.com/resource/include...total_watts=50



I have the TV going to a Belkin PF60 then the Beklin PF60 to an APC Smart UPS 1500.

I have the Denon 3808ci going to an APC H15 then the APC H15 going to another APC Smart UPS 1500.


Why, you ask....just because









(But seriously, I started off the same way with one Smart UPS 1000, then moved that to computer system and got one 1500 and Belkin, then bought Onkyo 805 and needed to spearate them because plugs didn't reach)


Needed, probably not...


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsp2mjf* /forum/post/14620663
> 
> 
> Evening. I am in the market for a new receiver. I have not upgraded my receiver in at least 10 years. On an old Sony 895. I have about $1500 that I want to spend and seriously considering the 3808 but the one issue that I am reading a lot about is the lackluster video processing. I have a Pioneer 5080 (720P/1080i) tv. Got a fantastic deal so I couldn't pass it up although it is 720P (TV looks fantastic better then many 1080P but that is another topic). I plan on having my Scientific Altanta TW cable box connected to the receiver via HDMI. I have read that this results in some video quality loss even with the passthrough enabled and all processing turned off. Has this been the case for the 3808 owners here and if so is it that noticable?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



I pass through via HDMI and did not notice any PQ difference.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsp2mjf* /forum/post/14620663
> 
> 
> I plan on having my Scientific Altanta TW cable box connected to the receiver via HDMI. I have read that this results in some video quality loss even with the passthrough enabled and all processing turned off. Has this been the case for the 3808 owners here and if so is it that noticable?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



HDMI is digital so there cannot be "some" video quality loss (at least that would not be very noticeable). With a really bad connection you get quickly (and quite suddenly) to the point where many individual pixels would be lost or greatly altered but with any halfway decent connection you get out just what you put in.


Of course, whatever processing is done will affect things but that's a different story.


----------



## Spiderr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14622867
> 
> 
> At the risk of appearing foolish, I have checked the firmware thread and still don't know what I did wrong. Bottom line question is whether I was supposed to hit the up and down cursor and master power buttons before atttempting to execute the update thru the GUI. This was my fourth update and should not have erased my settings. If I followed the correct procedure, then I can chalk up losing my settings to bad luck.



You might have checked the firmware thread but you did not read the firmware thread otherwise you would not be asking the question.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevn8r* /forum/post/14618806
> 
> 
> Howdy all,
> 
> I want to be able to watch something on the projection screen and listen to a different source. i.e. football game from cable box and cd from ps3, or bluray from ps3 and tuner ect...I have not tried iPod yet. I am using the 3808 for video switching and I have HDMI out from ps3, cable box, and an off-air converter and into the 3808, and HDMI out from the 3808 to the projector. Do I have to run component cables or can I run a separate audio out from the ps3? Or any other configuration y'all can think of. I know I can use zone 2 but that is just my surrounds and I want MUSIC from 5 ch surround.
> 
> 
> Also, another newbie question...is there a wireless antenna available that I can hook up to the ethernet connection and use my existing wireless router in my home, or do I need to run cables?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



In response to your second question: you need a network bridge. If you search on bridge in here you will find quite a lot of discussion. I use a D-Link DAP-1522 bridge to the Denon from a D-Link 724U wireless router and it works great for audio streaming and internet radio, and gives me 3 more ports for other gear in my theatre setup.


----------



## easycure299

Has anyone set up a Sony BDP-300 Blu-ray player to the 3808CI? I've got my Blu-ray player set to PCM vs auto via HDMI. I also have two surround speakers and two back speakers for a 7.1 setup. The display for the number of speakers on the right is correct showing all of them, but for the speaker display on the left of the receiver never shows all 7.1 speakers. It doesn't light up the display for the back speakers. For the receiver settings for the Blu-ray player, I am using dolby PLIIx for the back speakers vs matrix, non-matrix, etc.


So, the output signal channel indicators and the surround speaker indicators on the right are always lit up, but the input signal channel indicators on the left are never lit to indicate my left and right back speakers.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talen316* /forum/post/14620675
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Thanks. I may have to give the Wii component adapter a try to see if improves the clarity over the analog.




I use the Wii component adapter also, and I have no problem with the picture.


I have it set to widescreen as well, looks great.


----------



## liquidmetal

There is a discrete remote command called video select. When on any Source, you can hit that button on your remote to rotate through video from other sources. You can also do this through the menu, although it is more cumbersome. You should not have to add

connections to the reciever to do this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talen316* /forum/post/14619096
> 
> 
> I recently hooked up my 3808 and had a similar situation this past weekend as I wanted to listen to an FM broadcast while watching TV. Don't know if this was the most efficient way to solve the issue, but I ran a seperate component out from my satellite receiver to the AVR which worked fine after properly configuring within the Tuner source setup. I'd be curious to know if there is a better suggestion as well...
> 
> 
> As far as wireless connectivity is concerned, you can use a "wireless bridge" to link to your wireless router. If you have multiple devices in your HT setup (or think you may in the future) that you want to connect to your router, you can buy a multi-port wireless bridge and save the space of having to add a seperate ethernet switch. I have both my DTV HR20 and 3808 devices connected to my wireless router via ethernet bridge. While Denon recommends a wired connection for highest reliability/performance, my wireless connection has performed very well so far. If you go this route, you may want to disable the "UPnP" (Universal Plug-n-Play) setting in your wireless router. Doing so may eliminate a well documented internet connectivity issue that many (including myself) had experienced when initially introducing the 3808 into a home network.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14621544
> 
> 
> I run a APC 1000 smart UPS 670 watt http://www.apcc.com/resource/include...total_watts=50 with several devices including the 3808 plugged into a Monster power conditioner which is plugged into the smart UPS with no problem (with this setup my APC smart UPS 1000 max usage meter shows about half)



That is a nice UPS.









What other devices do you have on the UPS?

If it includes a TV, please mention the brand/model.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14626694
> 
> 
> That is a nice UPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other devices do you have on the UPS?
> 
> If it includes a TV, please mention the brand/model.



I just have a few other devices plugged into the UPS. They don't take much juice


----------



## lk10

I bought my 3808 last summer with firmware update #1 apparently already installed. After running Audyssey at that time, I ended up changing several of the speaker settings to get more bass from my Paradigm Ultracube 10 sub. These included changing the front and center speakers from "large" to "small", increasing the bass level, and increasing the front crossovers to 80Hz. I just installed the latest firmware update (without any problems) and have run Audyssey. I'm wondering if the updates have improved Audyssey. It seems that the speakers are sounding good so far (tested on Casino Royale BD)...I haven't really had time to extensively test yet. I have noticed that the new settings have set my Paradigm Monitor 7 front speakers to "large" again. However the crossover is set to 80Hz. I'm just wondering if others are finding that running Audyssey after the latest firmware updates is improved and requiring less manual adjustments. Thanks


----------



## TheMoose

I picked up This UPS from BB. 

With all of my stuff plugged in it shows 76% capacity & has a 5 min power back up time.

Plenty good for my needs.


----------



## akrosdabay

I just got my 3808. Hooked it all up. I get static from my TV speakers when the denon is connected to it via HDMI. I have a JVC LCoS RPTV.


I my HD DVD player works fine. Just playing a TrueHD track. I am using the same HDMI cables on the sources and to the TV. Any ideas?


----------



## talen316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14626655
> 
> 
> There is a discrete remote command called video select. When on any Source, you can hit that button on your remote to rotate through video from other sources. You can also do this through the menu, although it is more cumbersome. You should not have to add
> 
> connections to the reciever to do this.



Thanks... I attempted to do what you described, not via the remote command, but through the GUI using the "video select" function as desc on pg 38 of the manual. However, the manual states that it is not possible to select HDMI input sources in this capacity. Once I added the composite in parallel to my HDMI in, I was able to view the SAT source while listening to the FM tuner.


----------



## kennyboy

I have read the firmware instructions from Denon multiple times and it would appear that I am supposed to be able to execute the update directly from the GUI. I was able to do so a few months ago. This time, I tried this repeatedly (over a dozen attempts at different times) but received a connection failed every time. I was only able to connect after doing the front panel button thing. I am just a lay person trying to get some help. I am trying to get an answer from Denon as well but so far have had no success in resolving my issue.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akrosdabay* /forum/post/14627849
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808. Hooked it all up. I get static from my TV speakers when the denon is connected to it via HDMI. I have a JVC LCoS RPTV.
> 
> 
> I my HD DVD player works fine. Just playing a TrueHD track. I am using the same HDMI cables on the sources and to the TV. Any ideas?



GUI->HDMI Setup->Audio->Amp (Page 30 of the manual)


Might also try turning off the JVC's speakers from its setup menu.


----------



## hansangb

OK, I just looked at the trace of 3808 doing a FW update check.


The IP stack actually starts out with a TTL (time to live) of 30. So here's how you can tell if your Denon update will work or not.


If you traceroute to 202.218.213.57 (the address in the packet trace) and you are more than 30 hops away, you will not be able to perform the update.


One more thing, they use a tcp window size of 8192. That's pretty small. Granted it's an AVR but still! The couldn't devote 16K to TCP so the update can happen twice as fast?



UPdate: I just tried to perform a traceroute. Some idiot ISP decided to block ICMP messages so you won't get that far. Oh well. But it does get you close enough to see how much wiggle room you have. When I did the traceroute, I got up to 23 hops. Since my update works, the denon's server's IP can't be more the 6 hops away from the the idiot ISP blocking the ICMPs.


----------



## akrosdabay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14628280
> 
> 
> GUI->HDMI Setup->Audio->Amp (Page 30 of the manual)
> 
> 
> Might also try turning off the JVC's speakers from its setup menu.



Fixed it. Had to set digital audio-in to analog on the JVC. Thanks.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14628145
> 
> 
> I have read the firmware instructions from Denon multiple times and it would appear that I am supposed to be able to execute the update directly from the GUI. I was able to do so a few months ago. This time, I tried this repeatedly (over a dozen attempts at different times) but received a connection failed every time. I was only able to connect after doing the front panel button thing.



Your problem isn't / wasn't the firmware update. Your problem is / was the "front panel button thing". That's a hard reset, and returns the reciever to factory default settings.


----------



## kennyboy

Thanks much for the direct answer. Do you have any clue why I couldn't connect to the server directly from the GUI without resorting to the button thing? I must of tried like 20 times between Sat night and Sunday morning and always got connection failed.


----------



## mtrot

Anybody: After what seems like endless reading and research into receiver/pre-pro options, I've just about settled on going with a used or close-out 3808ci to replace my Sony DA4ES. This would allow me to either use it as a pre-pro with my Sherbourn power amp, or possibly by itself and sell the Sherbourn. It will be connected to Suddenlink cable box(HDMI), RCA HDDVD player(HDMI), Oppo universal player for digital transmission of DVD-A and dsd of SACD or possibly the new Oppo BD player(HDMI), turntable.


Question: How is the 3808ci on things like lip synch using HDMI and picking back up the audio after pausing playback or switching digital sources. I did look at a Onkyo 806 at CC the other day, and there was obvious slight lip synch problem.


Thanks much for any help.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14615816
> 
> 
> There are soooo many stations I wouldn't know where to begin. I would suggest starting with stations within your country and find out which ones have the fewest dropouts.




thanks found a few but I was looking for some 80's rock, they don't seem to refer to it as that on radiodenon.com Softrock, maybe?


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14626507
> 
> 
> I use the Wii component adapter also, and I have no problem with the picture.
> 
> 
> I have it set to widescreen as well, looks great.



found a Wii component cable at monoprice


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14630982
> 
> 
> Thanks much for the direct answer. Do you have any clue why I couldn't connect to the server directly from the GUI without resorting to the button thing? I must of tried like 20 times between Sat night and Sunday morning and always got connection failed.



I assume you are connecting directly to a cable modem? If so, while connected to the AVR reboot the cable modem and wait 5 minutes or so and then you should be able to update via GUI. At least this is what worked for me when my router crashed after upgrading to the new comcast speeds.


----------



## xandra

Keith G wrote regarding wii connection:


> Quote:
> I am running component in as well but mine is in fact blurry. With or without the scaling turned on. I still haven't looked into it further though so maybe there is a solution but it looked fine previously going from component in and component out to the TV via my old Onkyo.



Keith: ditto for me (looked fine on Onk - awful with Denon) I gave up, ran directly to TV


----------



## Artaq

I'm fairly new to the threads, so please bear with me







My experience here so far has been good, so I feel comfortable in asking this question.


I just purchased the 2809CI, but as I rifle through the corresponding 3808/2809 threads (comparison thread off the map?) I'm questioning whether or not I shouldn't have waited and spent a little more on the 3808 model. My main concern is future-proofness, or the lack thereof on the 2809... I see the firmware is upgradable on the 3808, so does this mean as new tech/codecs/whatever come out, this unit will be upgradable with a nominal fee, as opposed to purchasing an entirely new receiver (barring any input updates naturally)? I see that a firmware update is coming out in October to address several features not present in the 3808, so I could only assume as time goes on, features emerge, these will be integrated into the unit...


Any help/suggestion from someone a bit more knowledgeable would be appreciated. I just want to be able to spend all the money upfront now, instead of having to upgrade every 3-5 years. Thanks.


----------



## Issac

I doubt we will see anymore firmware updates once the next hardware version is released in about a year or so.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artaq* /forum/post/14633882
> 
> 
> I'm fairly new to the threads, so please bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience here so far has been good, so I feel comfortable in asking this question.
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 2809CI, but as I rifle through the corresponding 3808/2809 threads (comparison thread off the map?) I'm questioning whether or not I shouldn't have waited and spent a little more on the 3808 model. My main concern is future-proofness, or the lack thereof on the 2809... I see the firmware is upgradable on the 3808, so does this mean as new tech/codecs/whatever come out, this unit will be upgradable with a nominal fee, as opposed to purchasing an entirely new receiver (barring any input updates naturally)? I see that a firmware update is coming out in October to address several features not present in the 3808, so I could only assume as time goes on, features emerge, these will be integrated into the unit...
> 
> 
> Any help/suggestion from someone a bit more knowledgeable would be appreciated. I just want to be able to spend all the money upfront now, instead of having to upgrade every 3-5 years. Thanks.



Denon in the past has offered upgrades on previous upper model receivers but the receiver had to be sent to the factory. I would expect with Denon's new model of updating and upgrading via the Internet it's much more likely updates and new feature upgrades would be made available well into the future. Being able to offer upgrades that load over the Internet is a revenue source for Denon.


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14634461
> 
> 
> Denon in the past has offered upgrades on previous upper model receivers but the receiver had to be sent to the factory. I would expect with Denon's new model of updating and upgrading via the Internet it's much more likely updates and new feature upgrades would be made available well into the future. Being able to offer upgrades that load over the Internet is a revenue source for Denon.



I kinda side with Issac, when a actual replacement of the 3808 comes out Denon will probably ignore their previous models as all other vendors do and concentrate on supporting current line models only. What upgrade could Denon possibly offer after this one that would derive further revenue against this model? IMHO when the feature set of new hardware becomes attractive enough, we all move to the next generation of gear.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14634818
> 
> 
> I kinda side with Issac, when a actual replacement of the 3808 comes out Denon will probably ignore their previous models as all other vendors do and concentrate on supporting current line models only. What upgrade could Denon possibly offer after this one that would derive further revenue against this model? IMHO when the feature set of new hardware becomes attractive enough, we all move to the next generation of gear.



No doubt since your 2809 is not firmware upgradeable via the Internet.







Denon only offers firmware upgrades on 3808 and up.


No not everyone is interested replacing their receiver every 1-3 years (or even longer). The 2808 folks would like Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume. Had I listened to you when buying my 3808 and instead purchased a 2808 I personally would be very unhappy not being able to get the new Audyssey stuff.


Eventually hardware changes may necessitate replacing even a higher end model. In the mean time Denon has the ability to offer new feature upgrades on their upper level recievers.







And of course updates to fix any problems. Time will tell what new features Denon may offer. Point is they can and very well may offer new feature upgrades just as they have the Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume, Sirus radio, CEC and Rhapsody upgrade for the 3808/4308 due in October.


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artaq* /forum/post/14633882
> 
> 
> I'm fairly new to the threads, so please bear with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience here so far has been good, so I feel comfortable in asking this question.
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 2809CI, but as I rifle through the corresponding 3808/2809 threads (comparison thread off the map?) I'm questioning whether or not I shouldn't have waited and spent a little more on the 3808 model. My main concern is future-proofness, or the lack thereof on the 2809... I see the firmware is upgradable on the 3808, so does this mean as new tech/codecs/whatever come out, this unit will be upgradable with a nominal fee, as opposed to purchasing an entirely new receiver (barring any input updates naturally)? I see that a firmware update is coming out in October to address several features not present in the 3808, so I could only assume as time goes on, features emerge, these will be integrated into the unit...
> 
> 
> Any help/suggestion from someone a bit more knowledgeable would be appreciated. I just want to be able to spend all the money upfront now, instead of having to upgrade every 3-5 years. Thanks.



I wouldn't worry, the October update for the 3808 just brings several features that the 2809 has already. I think people get way too concerned about these updates in the first place. Most users walk into a audio store buy their receiver, use it as is, and only look for updates if they encounter a problem, or read on the Denon site they can gain new functionality by applying a update.


Worrying about where technology will be 3 to 5 years from now is a waste of time. Perhaps you need a 1440P display, perhaps that 10 terabyte video server won't work out. Life goes on.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14635133
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry, the October update for the 3808 just brings several features that the 2809 has already. I think people get way too concerned about these updates in the first place. Most users walk into a audio store buy their receiver, use it as is, and only look for updates if they encounter a problem, or read on the Denon site they can gain new functionality by applying a update.
> 
> 
> Worrying about where technology 3 to 5 years from now is a waste of time.



New functionality is added by paid firmware upgrades not updates.


I would agree worrying about where technology will be 3 to 5 years is a waste of time







Heck, had my Denon 3600 in my main listening area for 10 years. But having the ability to get firmware upgrades sure is nice


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14635047
> 
> 
> No doubt since your 2809 is not firmware upgradeable via the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon only offers firmware upgrades on 3808 and up.



Who cares when you can apply firmware revisions also by RS-232 port.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14635233
> 
> 
> Who cares when you can apply firmware revisions also by RS-232 port.



As previously discussed the frequency and availability of firmware updates is not even close to that of the 3808 and up for lower end models without networking built in.


Listen, the 2809 is a fine receiver but it's no 3808.


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14635047
> 
> 
> Had I listened to you when buying my 3808 and instead purchased a 2808 I personally would be very unhappy not being able to get the new Audyssey stuff.



And now you are a firmware junky! Jheeze what a awful habit!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14635316
> 
> 
> And now you are a firmware junky!



A Denon firmware junky







It's a good habit. Firmware updates been good. Looking forward to the upgrade in October


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14635180
> 
> 
> New functionality is added by paid firmware upgrades not updates.



The new functional ability to download a firmware upgrade was added as an update


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14635324
> 
> 
> A Denon firmware junky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good habit. Firmware updates been good. Looking forward to the upgrade in October



Hopefully its fully debugged, otherwise more updates!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14635404
> 
> 
> The new functional ability to download a firmware upgrade was added as an update



LOL very true







A free bee so Denon can sell us upgrades.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14635409
> 
> 
> Hopefully its fully debugged, otherwise more updates!



Hopefully







Denon's track record thus far with the updates has been outstanding.


----------



## Artaq

Thanks for the input guys, yeah I'm pretty comfortable keeping a receiver for extended periods of time, my current Yamaha is over 7 years old! I'm just now getting into the mid/higher end range of components so I just wanted to ensure my decision was future proof in the near-term. Ideally yes, I think I would rather pickup a 3808, but unfortunately I'm buying it through brick and mortar (bestbuy) on credit, and it retails for a ridiculous price. If I could find another local area store that sells it cheaper I could price match it but otherwise it's the 2809. Thanks again!


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artaq* /forum/post/14636160
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, yeah I'm pretty comfortable keeping a receiver for extended periods of time, my current Yamaha is over 7 years old! I'm just now getting into the mid/higher end range of components so I just wanted to ensure my decision was future proof in the near-term. Ideally yes, I think I would rather pickup a 3808, but unfortunately I'm buying it through brick and mortar (bestbuy) on credit, and it retails for a ridiculous price. If I could find another local area store that sells it cheaper I could price match it but otherwise it's the 2809. Thanks again!



what state are you in? I was able to score an 3808CI from RC Wiley an authourized Denon retailer but only found in ID, Las Vegas NV, and UT. Also some people have purchased from Costco online. They are not authorized retailers but have offered a lifetime waranty if unsatisified with the product.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14631899
> 
> 
> thanks found a few but I was looking for some 80's rock, they don't seem to refer to it as that on radiodenon.com Softrock, maybe?



Try out the pirate in my signature line?


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14636324
> 
> 
> what state are you in? I was able to score an 3808CI from RC Wiley an authourized Denon retailer but only found in ID, Las Vegas NV, and UT. Also some people have purchased from Costco online. They are not authorized retailers but have offered a lifetime waranty if unsatisified with the product.



Doesn't unauthorized retailer (Costco) present a problem for firmware update?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14636555
> 
> 
> Doesn't unauthorized retailer (Costco) present a problem for firmware update?



Folks that have purchased 3808's from Costco are able to perform firmware updates.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnAV* /forum/post/14636600
> 
> 
> What about the October deal?



This was discussed many posts back this thread. Since Costco buyers are able to register Denon's main web site their receivers with valid serial #'s it should not be a problem for those owners to purchase firmware upgrades.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/14630982
> 
> 
> Thanks much for the direct answer. Do you have any clue why I couldn't connect to the server directly from the GUI without resorting to the button thing?



Sorry, no, no idea.


----------



## talen316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talen316* /forum/post/14618618
> 
> 
> I'm having the same blurriness with the Wii connected via analog to the 3808 with scaling on or off. Like you, I'm figuring I'll have to run analog or component back out to TV since it doesn't appear to pass through HDMI as clearly unless I'm missing something as well.



Update - I replaced the composite cable with a component cable running from Wii into the 3808 and it solved the blurriness problem I had been experiencing. In this case, the component cable made a significant improvement in the Wii PQ.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14636642
> 
> 
> This was discussed many posts back this thread. Since Costco buyers are able to register Denon's main web site their receivers with valid serial #'s it should not be a problem for those owners to purchase firmware upgrades.



I certainly hope so and if not, back it goes for a full refund (including shipping) and I will pick up a 3808 from an authorized dealer with the upgrade paid for by Denon.







Unfortunately Costco is now sold out. Folks should call 6ave and tell them you are an AVS member.


----------



## rnewste

For AVS members, what is the 6-Ave price for the 3808? I assume this is an AVS sanctioned transaction and should not object to posting a member cost.


Ray


----------



## JohnAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnewste* /forum/post/14637317
> 
> 
> For AVS members, what is the 6-Ave price for the 3808? I assume this is an AVS sanctioned transaction and should not object to posting a member cost.
> 
> 
> Ray



see this post . JR doesn't go as low anymore. In the past 6-ave coupons showed the same price.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnewste* /forum/post/14637317
> 
> 
> For AVS members, what is the 6-Ave price for the 3808? I assume this is an AVS sanctioned transaction and should not object to posting a member cost.
> 
> 
> Ray



You have to call 6-ave and mention AVS and they will give you a deal no coupon needed. I got an exceptional price back in Dec 07. I will PM you what I paid.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14636365
> 
> 
> Try out the pirate in my signature line?



I added a pirate station via radiodenon.com but I'm not sure it's the one in your signature. I'll add the url the next time I'm on.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14637196
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so and if not, back it goes for a full refund (including shipping) and I will pick up a 3808 from an authorized dealer with the upgrade paid for by Denon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Costco is now sold out. Folks should call 6ave and tell them you are an AVS member.



When I called 6ave a couple of weeks ago they gave me the AVS price without even mentioning that I was an AVS member. I decided to pay a little extra from my local RC Wiley as they price matched costco's price and if encounter any issues it's only I can take it in no need for me to ship it anywhere (peace of mind)


----------



## liquidmetal

I have a sports radio station I listen to, and on saturday's I listen to college football

streams from yahoo on my pc. How do I find the link to put in radiodenon?


I have emailed web masters for help, but got no response.


It seems like they dont want to give out the actual stream link.


----------



## jb1677

Can the 3808 overlay volume and display menus over HDMI even if the receiver is simply doing passthrough (that is no upscaling?)


Jason


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnewste* /forum/post/14637317
> 
> 
> For AVS members, what is the 6-Ave price for the 3808? I assume this is an *AVS sanctioned transaction* and should not object to posting a member cost.



AFAIK, no it isn't.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14641713
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 overlay volume and display menus over HDMI even if the receiver is simply doing passthrough (that is no upscaling?)
> 
> 
> Jason



Yes it can. I have scaling disabled on my 3808 and it overlays volume and menu options just fine







.


----------



## tkhater

Does anyone know if there is a workaround to the fact that the Denon has no sleep timer? I need to get a receiver for my bedroom, but need a sleep timer on it. I think I may have to get an Onkyo 806, but I know it has a worse amp than the Denon. Perhaps the 10/01 update will address this, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## jb1677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/14642008
> 
> 
> Yes it can. I have scaling disabled on my 3808 and it overlays volume and menu options just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks! Unless the 2809 takes a nosedive in price I see a 3808 on its way real soon.


----------



## jb1677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14642247
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a workaround to the fact that the Denon has no sleep timer? I need to get a receiver for my bedroom, but need a sleep timer on it. I think I may have to get an Onkyo 806, but I know it has a worse amp than the Denon. Perhaps the 10/01 update will address this, but I won't hold my breath.



What about a timer that you can plug things like lamps into? Just set it for however long you want it to stay on for. You oculd use it as an alarm clock this way too!!!


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jb1677* /forum/post/14642934
> 
> 
> What about a timer that you can plug things like lamps into? Just set it for however long you want it to stay on for. You oculd use it as an alarm clock this way too!!!



While that seems like an excellent workaround to the sleep timer issue, I was hoping for a more elegant solution, like tying a string from the power switch to one of those windup tick tock alarm clocks.










Seriously though, I found this: http://www.oneforall-na.com/remote.php?type=URC%208910 

but the last thing I want is yet another remote control for my kids to lose.


C'mon Denon, how hard could it be to program in a stupid sleep timer????


----------



## Nedtsc

I have 2 question and hope you guys can help me: (wired)

I set DHCP to off because auto assign does not work for some reason and using my router info I copy the IP add, subnet etc to Denon. But everytime I turned the master power off, I loose all my setting. What do I do?


Even with my internet radio working my Firmware upgrade status is still connection fail. What gives?


Thanks.


Brighthouse Tampabay


----------



## lakebum431

Can anyone verify that the 3808 can do 1080p/24 (either via passthrough or otherwise)? I'm trying to get the new Dish 1080p VOD to work, but it only works with 1080p/24 components. Well my TV obviously is since it is a Pioneer 6020, and the Denon should pass the signal so what the heck am i doing wrong?


----------



## Splashman24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/14646041
> 
> 
> Can anyone verify that the 3808 can do 1080p/24 (either via passthrough or otherwise)? I'm trying to get the new Dish 1080p VOD to work, but it only works with 1080p/24 components. Well my TV obviously is since it is a Pioneer 6020, and the Denon should pass the signal so what the heck am i doing wrong?



I am outputing 1080P/24 from my HD-DVD and BLU-Ray players with pass-thru to my Sony projector. The Denon has no problem passing 1080P/24.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14637196
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so and if not, back it goes for a full refund (including shipping) and I will pick up a 3808 from an authorized dealer with the upgrade paid for by Denon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Costco is now sold out. Folks should call 6ave and tell them you are an AVS member.



Here's the press release by D&M for the USA October 1st firmware upgrade availability:

http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...rade.Final.pdf 


The announcement simply says the upgrade will be available to owners of these receivers.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Splashman24* /forum/post/14646926
> 
> 
> I am outputing 1080P/24 from my HD-DVD and BLU-Ray players with pass-thru to my Sony projector. The Denon has no problem passing 1080P/24.



Thank you! I thought as much, but wanted to make sure before concluding it was a Dish problem.


----------



## rnewste

Great news! So for the mechanics, just how will the user upgrade his 3808? Will you send Denon $100 and they will send you a CD (or other media) to personally install, or will this be done by direct connect via the Ethernet port? What about those who do not have Internet connectivity? How will they be upgraded?


Also, I am in the market to replace my Onkyo 805 with a Denon 3808. If I wait to purchase until October 1 from an authorized dealer, will the unit in stock have the upgrade installed already? (Probably will take a while for new Denon manufactured units to come from the Factory upgraded). So if I buy a 3808 today, I would likely have to pay $100. If I wait until October 1, what happens???


Ray


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnewste* /forum/post/14648603
> 
> 
> Great news! So for the mechanics, just how will the user upgrade his 3808? Will you send Denon $100 and they will send you a CD (or other media) to personally install, or will this be done by direct connect via the Ethernet port? What about those who do not have Internet connectivity? How will they be upgraded?
> 
> 
> Also, I am in the market to replace my Onkyo 805 with a Denon 3808. If I wait to purchase until October 1 from an authorized dealer, will the unit in stock have the upgrade installed already? (Probably will take a while for new Denon manufactured units to come from the Factory upgraded). So if I buy a 3808 today, I would likely have to pay $100. If I wait until October 1, what happens???
> 
> 
> Ray



Based on the press release http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...rade.Final.pdf the October 1st upgrade will be purchased on Denon's website. For the 3808 and 4308 the upgrade will be applied via GUI menu firmware upgrade option. The receiver would be sent to the factory for upgrade for those without Internet connectivity.


At Cedia I think Denon said for folks purchasing the 3808 after October 1st the upgrade would be free. Don't know if Denon will eventually ship the 3808 and 4308 with the upgrade already installed. You can call Denon to confirm.


----------



## rnewste

Thanks captavs,


I was hoping I could download the upgrade to my laptop PC, then take the PC to my entertainment center and copy the file over to the 3808CI via the Ethernet or USB port. I think I'll wait until Oct 1 to make my purchase to see how this upgrade sorts out.


Ray


----------



## yngdiego

I also think a new mic is part of the package. Chris from Audyssey said the existing mic didn't meet the requirements for Dynamic EQ measurements. So I think it will be a combination of firmware/hardware.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnewste* /forum/post/14648766
> 
> 
> Thanks captavs,
> 
> 
> I was hoping I could download the upgrade to my laptop PC, then take the PC to my entertainment center and copy the file over to the 3808CI via the Ethernet or USB port. I think I'll wait until Oct 1 to make my purchase to see how this upgrade sorts out.
> 
> 
> Ray



Sure... firmware updates and upgrades for the 3808, 4308, 5308 and AVP are done via the Internet unless you want to send into the factory. Perhaps a Denon installer can do firmware updates and upgrades but I hav'nt ever heard of that except for Audyssey Pro stuff. Ask Denon they will tell you.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14648800
> 
> 
> I also think a new mic is part of the package. Chris from Audyssey said the existing mic didn't meet the requirements for Dynamic EQ measurements. So I think it will be a combination of firmware/hardware.



Well if there going to send a new mic then I would not mind getting a new remote as well










Are you sure the mic requirements are tied to Dynamic EQ and not Audyssey Pro? I suppose a question for Chris or Denon if it hasn't already been answered in the Audyssey thread.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14648800
> 
> 
> I also think a new mic is part of the package. Chris from Audyssey said the existing mic didn't meet the requirements for Dynamic EQ measurements. So I think it will be a combination of firmware/hardware.



Do you mean included with 3808 new stock sold from 1 Oct. forward, or included as part of the Paid 'Feature Upgrade', or both?


----------



## Blindamood

I'm not sure I understand how Denon can add "Sirius radio ready capability" via a firmware update? Generally, a receiver would need to have an input on the back that allows the connection of a Sirius adaptor...maybe this is just adding the ability to play Sirius stations via the existing XM connection, planning for when Sirius/XM release an adaptor that can receive both...?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14650383
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how Denon can add "Sirius radio ready capability" via a firmware update? Generally, a receiver would need to have an input on the back that allows the connection of a Sirius adaptor...maybe this is just adding the ability to play Sirius stations via the existing XM connection, planning for when Sirius/XM release an adaptor that can receive both...?



Good points. I read somewhere the Sirius will work through the rs-232 port via an adapter.


----------



## hzw50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14650383
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how Denon can add "Sirius radio ready capability" via a firmware update? Generally, a receiver would need to have an input on the back that allows the connection of a Sirius adaptor...maybe this is just adding the ability to play Sirius stations via the existing XM connection, planning for when Sirius/XM release an adaptor that can receive both...?



Perhaps you will streem it from the internet if you have a Sirius subscription


----------



## Nedtsc

Why wouldn't my 4808CI auto config (DHCP on) with my Linksys router. It's a pain to manually configure it each time the master power is switched off.


Denon CSR is of no help. (Their response is it should work)


Any response would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## Artaq

I know this isn't the forum to discuss deals, but has anyone caught wind if there will be a price increase after the 1st of October on the 3808? I now have my 2809 (loving it btw), but I'm still curious if I could get one of these guys for around the same price... i paid a tad bit more than 1k btw at BB. Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14651433
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't my 4808CI auto config (DHCP on) with my Linksys router. It's a pain to manually configure it each time the master power is switched off.
> 
> 
> Denon CSR is of no help. (Their response is it should work)
> 
> 
> Any response would be deeply appreciated.



Is DHCP turned on the Linksys router? With DHCP turned on the router the receiver should configure with IP info.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14651615
> 
> 
> Is DHCP turned on the Linksys router? With DHCP turned on the router the receiver should configure with IP info.



I check again and yes it is. I've 2 pc connected wirelessly with no problem.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14652116
> 
> 
> I check again and yes it is.



Set the receiver to DHCP ON. Then unplug the network cable from the receiver. Power down the receiver using small power button. Next plug the network cable back into the receiver making sure it's in the 'Ethernet' port not the Denon Link port. Power the receiver back up using small power button then large power button. Check IP info listed in the GUI and report back.


----------



## jstraw97

I've searched this thread and the official one for the Harmony One but can't find an answer to my question. Has anyone else using the AVR-3808 with the ASD-1R iPod dock had a problem getting their Harmony One remote to set the AVR-3808 to the iPod setting using the "Play digital music" activity? Everytime I try out my settings for this activity everything else turns on fine and goes to the correct input except for the 3808. It turns on fine, but it always sets itself to DVD. I have not listed the ASD-1R dock as a device with the remote since it does not appear in the device list in the Harmony One software. Can anyone shed some light on my problem?


----------



## davidurban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jstraw97* /forum/post/14652458
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread and the official one for the Harmony One but can't find an answer to my question. Has anyone else using the AVR-3808 with the ASD-1R iPod dock had a problem getting their Harmony One remote to set the AVR-3808 to the iPod setting using the "Play digital music" activity? Everytime I try out my settings for this activity everything else turns on fine and goes to the correct input except for the 3808. It turns on fine, but it always sets itself to DVD. I have not listed the ASD-1R dock as a device with the remote since it does not appear in the device list in the Harmony One software. Can anyone shed some light on my problem?



I am not sure about the Harmony One. I have the 880 and when I turn the world on to watch a BD Movie the 3808 wants to always put the input on the DVD. I even tell it twice to switch to the BD setting. Is there something that would make the 3808 change?


David


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14652155
> 
> 
> Set the receiver to DHCP ON. Then unplug the network cable from the receiver. Power down the receiver using small power button. Next plug the network cable back into the receiver making sure it's in the 'Ethernet' port not the Denon Link port. Power the receiver back up using small power button then large power button. Check IP info listed in the GUI and report back.



IP shows 169.254.72.11. But no connection.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14652594
> 
> 
> IP shows 169.254.72.11. But no connection.



Your receiver is registering a IP that is automatic private IP address(APIPA), meaning the receiver is not seeing the DHCP server (you confirmed is turned on the router). You already suspected this










How is the Denon plugged into your local network? You mentioned wireless a few back.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14652643
> 
> 
> Your receiver is registering a IP that is automatic private IP address(APIPA), meaning the receiver is not seeing the DHCP server (you confirmed is turned on the router). You already suspected this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Denon plugged into your local network? You mentioned wireless a few back.



Thanks Captavs for all your response. It is connected to my linksys router with ethernet cable. I've tried straight cable modem with same result.


I confirmed DHCP enabled on my router.


----------



## pcfallon

I have searched this thread and can't seem to find an answer to this question.


Will the 3808ci pass the volume GUI and input selection GUI over an HDMI cable to a 1080p TV? I bought a Yamaha RXV-3800 and it will not support this. I am returning it and looking at the 3808 as an alternative.


Thanks,

Paul


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14652753
> 
> 
> Thanks Captavs for all your response. It is connected to my linksys router with ethernet cable. I've tried straight cable modem with same result.



Hmm.. Have you tried a different network wire between the router and the receiver? If that doesn't cut it then try doing a hard reset "Microprocessor Reset" the receiver (all configuration settings are lost doing hard reset). See firmware tracking thread first post for info how to hard reset: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Note: when changing network connections to the receiver should be power cycled using small power button.

*Good so DHCP server is enabled on the router.


Report back how this goes.


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcfallon* /forum/post/14652764
> 
> 
> Will the 3808ci pass the volume GUI and input selection GUI over an HDMI cable to a 1080p TV?
> 
> Paul



Simple answer Yes.


Long answer Yes, but if your TV refuses 480i over HDMI like mine, and you do not have the source active, you may need to turn on the IP Scalar (Scalar A-H, Video Convert On)


----------



## pcfallon

Thanks a lot domain.

Looks like a 3808 is in my future. Now to find one at a good price and still be elligible for the firmware upgrade.


Paul


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14652789
> 
> 
> Hmm.. Have you tried a different network wire between the router and the receiver? If that doesn't cut it then try doing a hard reset "Microprocessor Reset" the receiver (all configuration settings are lost doing hard reset). See firmware tracking thread first post for info how to hard reset: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566
> 
> 
> Note: when changing network connections to the receiver should be power cycled using small power button.
> 
> *Good so DHCP server is enabled on the router.
> 
> 
> Report back how this goes.




Thanks a lot for keeping up with my situation. I've done what you said and still no go. The problem with manually configuring it is that the settings are lost with master power off or black outs.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14652910
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for keeping up with my situation. I've done what you said and still no go. The problem with manually configuring it is that the settings are lost with master power off or black outs.



Oh, unfortunately it does seem the receiver will need factory service then. The receiver should not be losing settings when power cycling (small power button). The receiver should be able to be left off for several days conservatively without losing settings. Very best. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14648356
> 
> 
> Here's the press release by D&M for the USA October 1st firmware upgrade availability:
> 
> http://www.dm-holdings.com/brandnews...rade.Final.pdf
> 
> 
> The announcement simply says the upgrade will be available to owners of these receivers.



Will the upgrade be available by Ethernet download?


----------



## CMadDog

Today my Denon AVR-3808CI suddenly stopped displaying the onscreen menus, volume control, everything, and I have no idea why. Anyhelp out there that could let me know what to do so that I can repair this, is there a way to deactivate it that my little ones may have figured out? Thanks.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14653027
> 
> 
> Oh, unfortunately it does seem the receiver will need factory service then. The receiver should not be losing settings when power cycling (small power button). The receiver should be able to be left off for several days conservatively without losing settings. Very best. Let me know how it goes.



Denon CSR confirmed that the IP setting will be lost as the software is designed to search for new available (wired/wireless) signal whenever power cycling is done.


Maybe time to get a new draft-n router.


----------



## highliner01

hi guys!


a question about the web interface: is there an option of managing 3808 via computer during playing music from a USB? I mean seeing the list of songs, being able to make a selection...


I have searched and have not found it, although something similar to choosing the Internet radio stations seems to would have been resonable here...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14654191
> 
> 
> Denon CSR confirmed that the IP setting will be lost as the software is designed to search for new available (wired/wireless) signal whenever power cycling is done.
> 
> 
> Maybe time to get a new draft-n router.



Yes IP setting when using DHCP but no system configuration settings








Good luck.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14653105
> 
> 
> Will the upgrade be available by Ethernet download?



Yes


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14648800
> 
> 
> I also think a new mic is part of the package. Chris from Audyssey said the existing mic didn't meet the requirements for Dynamic EQ measurements. So I think it will be a combination of firmware/hardware.



Chris from Audyssey confirms the existing 3808 Audyssey mic does meet the requirements for Dynamic EQ measurements and the mic is the same as the new 09 models mic that already have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14655000


----------



## lrstevens421

^^That's fantastic news. Right on.


----------



## Rayjr

I spoke to a crediable source in the Denon both at CEDIA....and he told me that it would be a firmware update....no hardware.


RayJr


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655161
> 
> 
> I spoke to a crediable source in the Denon both at CEDIA....and he told me that it would be a firmware update....no hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RayJr



Why the frown Rayjr?


----------



## Rayjr

Just think that is going to upset some people.....thats why.

It doesn't effect me a bit


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655206
> 
> 
> Just think that is going to upset some people.....thats why.
> 
> It doesn't effect me a bit



Can you elaborate? If no additional hardware is needed and the 3808 and 4308 mic is the same as the 09 models that already have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume why would some people be upset


----------



## Rayjr

Because if you read the post above.....there at least 3 or 4 post that are making claims of new hardware needed...and as we all know...everything that is posted here on AVS is considered "FACT" even if it is wrong. People may start saying..."hey I was told that a new mic was Included" just because of these post.


Thats how you will get the unhappy upgraders.


Just my .02

RayJr


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655263
> 
> 
> Because if you read the post above.....there at least 3 or 4 post that are making claims of new hardware needed...and as we all know...everything that is posted here on AVS is considered "FACT" even if it is wrong. People may start saying..."hey I was told that a new mic was Included" just because of these post.
> 
> 
> Thats how you will get the unhappy upgraders.
> 
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> RayJr



Ah, that is another subject matter.














Fact is a new mic is not needed and I took the time to verify with Chris at Audyssey and posted a link his response several posts back. You have verified a new mic is not included with the October upgrade (which is obviously not needed since 3808 and 4308 owners already have the same mic as new 09 models that already have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume)


----------



## Rayjr

I am not saying that it is not needed.....I am just saying that the DENON PDF makes no claim of a new mic....just firmware. What is actually needed..and what Denon is offering it 2 different things.


RayJr


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655329
> 
> 
> I am not saying that it is not needed.....I am just saying that the DENON PDF makes no claim of a new mic....just firmware. What is actually needed..and what Denon is offering it 2 different things.
> 
> 
> RayJr



Mute point. As I stated and clarified above posts since Chris at Audyssey the maker of Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume has clearly stated the 3808 has the same mic as the new 09 models that already have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume.


----------



## Rayjr

I agree....

Just wait till the post start coming..from users that "think" it came with a mic..because of some of the statements here.


and to think...this all started because of a "







"


RayJr


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655385
> 
> 
> I agree....
> 
> Just wait till the post start coming..from users that "think" it came with a mic..because of some of the statements here.
> 
> 
> and to think...this all started because of a "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> 
> RayJr



LOL Yes, so you can answer the concerned citizens then







I'll have the factual link ready just in case your not around and I happen to be







Now cheer up!


----------



## Rayjr












I love it when the discussion is 2 people agreeing on the same thing.


Later

RayJr


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when the discussion is 2 people agreeing on the same thing.
> 
> 
> Later
> 
> RayJr



Later Ray


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rayjr* /forum/post/14655161
> 
> 
> I spoke to a crediable source in the Denon both at CEDIA....and he told me that it would be a firmware update....no hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RayJr



Why would it be a hardware update? We knew it was a software update. For $100 you are not going to get a mic anyway, not with the update.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14655441
> 
> 
> Why would it be a hardware update? We knew it was a software update.



Ray was just causing trouble


----------



## shamus

In case you guys missed it, Ralph Potts discovered that the new Iron Man triggers the DRC (dynamic range compression??) feature which will downgrade the sound on TruHD tracks. The Denons are set to auto by default and you must be playing a TruHD track to see this option and disable it (set it to off). It will remain off once you set it.

There's also reports that other tracks may have tripped it.


You can find the info here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1043146&page=6 


Starting at post #178


He uses the 5308, but I suspect it affects you guys too.


----------



## lrstevens421

^^Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try this evening.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shamus* /forum/post/14655452
> 
> 
> In case you guys missed it, Ralph Potts discovered that the new Iron Man triggers the DRC (dynamic range compression??) feature which will downgrade the sound on TruHD tracks. The Denons are set to auto by default and you must be playing a TruHD track to see this option and disable it (set it to off). It will remain off once you set it.
> 
> There's also reports that other tracks may have tripped it.
> 
> 
> You can find the info here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1043146&page=6
> 
> 
> Starting at post #178
> 
> 
> He uses the 5308, but I suspect it affects you guys too.



Interesting... sounds like a disk encoding issue.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14655441
> 
> 
> Why would it be a hardware update? We knew it was a software update. For $100 you are not going to get a mic anyway, not with the update.



You already have the correct mic:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post14655023


----------



## 1MaNArmY

I just purchased an Wii component cable from monoprice and the picture is a little fuzzy. I know the Wii is an analog game system but I've been trying to troubleshoot the issue and thought I would ask for some assistance. I have 3 HDMI devices (HR21,HD-A1, and PS3) component XBOX 360 and the Wii.


I was able to go into the wii settings and change the resolution from 480i to 480P or EDTV so that was a good start but my Hitachi 57S 700 RPTV says the wii is being upscaled to 1080i.

I have the Wii on the Denon 3808 HDP input shared with my Tosh HD-A1 and I had to turn video convert on in order to get a display of the wii. I believe the HDP input is assigned as HDMI 1 (HD-A1) and Component 2 (Wii). The input is set to auto so the analog and HDMI can be picked up depending on the device in use.

My IP scaler is set to A to H and H to H and the Resolution is set to auto. What am I doing wrong? I didn't play any games I just left it on the initial screen but it did appear fuzzy to me. The only thing I want the Denon upscaling is DirecTV non-HD programs and the Wii .


Suggestions?


----------



## aaronwt

Crap! I had no idea Monoprice had these. They look exactly like the ones I paid $16 each for(I bought two) from Amazon, and those were good prices. I also see they have the Wii charging station adn other things. I could have saved alot by getting them from Monoprice. I really wish I knew they sold those items.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14655720
> 
> 
> I just purchased an Wii component cable from monoprice and the picture is a little fuzzy. I know the Wii is an analog game system but I've been trying to troubleshoot the issue and thought I would ask for some assistance. I have 3 HDMI devices (HR21,HD-A1, and PS3) component XBOX 360 and the Wii.
> 
> 
> I was able to go into the wii settings and change the resolution from 480i to 480P or EDTV so that was a good start but my Hitachi 57S 700 RPTV says the wii is being upscaled to 1080i.
> 
> I have the Wii on the Denon 3808 HDP input shared with my Tosh HD-A1 and I had to turn video convert on in order to get a display of the wii. I believe the HDP input is assigned as HDMI 1 (HD-A1) and Component 2 (Wii). The input is set to auto so the analog and HDMI can be picked up depending on the device in use.
> 
> My IP scaler is set to A to H and H to H and the Resolution is set to auto. What am I doing wrong? I didn't play any games I just left it on the initial screen but it did appear fuzzy to me. The only thing I want the Denon upscaling is DirecTV non-HD programs and the Wii .
> 
> 
> Suggestions?


----------



## jamieuk147

cool.........


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcfallon* /forum/post/14652883
> 
> 
> Now to find one at a good price and still be elligible for the firmware upgrade.



If you buy from an unauthorized dealer, it has been confirmed that you can still register, and therefore be eligible for the upgrade, but you won't have a warranty.


----------



## lrstevens421

The warranty may come in handy, I've seen reports of users who needed service due to updating/firmware issues.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14655755
> 
> 
> Crap! I had no idea Monoprice had these. They look exactly like the ones I paid $16 each for(I bought two) from Amazon, and those were good prices. I also see they have the Wii charging station adn other things. I could have saved alot by getting them from Monoprice. I really wish I knew they sold those items.



Yeah can't beat 4.70 for a quality cable, I had to go with the standard shipping so it wouldn't cost more than the cable







I received it in 2 days anyway do you have any suggestion on the picture I'm getting from the Wii component cable?


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CMadDog* /forum/post/14654057
> 
> 
> Today my Denon AVR-3808CI suddenly stopped displaying the onscreen menus, volume control, everything, and I have no idea why. Anyhelp out there that could let me know what to do so that I can repair this, is there a way to deactivate it that my little ones may have figured out? Thanks.



That happened to my 3808 once, and a power cycle (small button) fixed it; try that, if you haven't. If it doesn't work, next, try a microprocessor reset. Procedure is in the Instructions; you will lose settings.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14655822
> 
> 
> Yeah can't beat 4.70 for a quality cable, I had to go with the standard shipping so it wouldn't cost more than the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received it in 2 days anyway do you have any suggestion on the picture I'm getting from the Wii component cable?




No idea. With the Wii, this is the first time I've used an analog cable with any of my current TVs. Mine seems fine, but it's low resolution graphics anyway so I'm not sure what is good and what is bad.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/14655815
> 
> 
> The warranty may come in handy, I've seen reports of users who needed service due to updating/firmware issues.



A % of electronics, (with Denon it seems to be a very small %), will always fail, regardless if the firmware is upgraded or not; so it always wise to have a warranty. One can buy a third party warranty instead, how good it is depends on the company.


BTW, firmware success tracked in the relevant thread is 98.25%, darn good, but not perfect, nothing is.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14655830
> 
> 
> That happened to my 3808 once, and a power cycle (small button) fixed it; try that, if you haven't. If it doesn't work, next, try a microprocessor reset. Procedure is in the Instructions; you will lose settings.



Try multiple small power button resets. If that doesn't work, before you do a microprocesser reset and lose your settings, unplug the 3808 for 30 minutes or so and then use the small button to turn it on.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14656026
> 
> 
> A % of electronics, (with Denon it seems to be a very small %), will always fail, regardless if the firmware is upgraded or not; so it always wise to have a warranty. One can buy a third party warranty instead, how good it is depends on the company.
> 
> 
> BTW, firmware success tracked in the relevant thread is 98.25%, darn good, but not perfect, nothing is.



As a sales manager for a Denon Dealer I know this all too well. Third party warranties can be good, but in my experience direct warranty from Denon has been excellent. I've contacted them on behalf of our customers on several occasions, each time they were great. Just my .02.


----------



## _Noah_

So now I feel like an idiot. I was having trouble getting the firmware updates and internet radio features to work on my 3808. I read hundreds of posts on hear, searched other boards, and tried out about every combination of network configuration possible.


Well today I solved my problem. I was looking on the back of the receiver for the 12v triggers when I noticed an empty ethernet port because my router was plugged into the D-Link port on the back instead.










This leads me to my question. What are the 12v triggers used for on the back of the AVR? Can anyone give me a few examples? Thanks.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Noah_* /forum/post/14658745
> 
> 
> So now I feel like an idiot. I was having trouble getting the firmware updates and internet radio features to work on my 3808. I read hundreds of posts on hear, searched other boards, and tried out about every combination of network configuration possible.
> 
> 
> Well today I solved my problem. I was looking on the back of the receiver for the 12v triggers when I noticed an empty ethernet port because my router was plugged into the D-Link port on the back instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leads me to my question. What are the 12v triggers used for on the back of the AVR? Can anyone give me a few examples? Thanks.



To power on/off external equipment, like amps.


----------



## mcb61

I use the 12v trigger on my 3808 to turn my power amp on and off. i.e. when the 3808 goes on the trigger turns the power amp on and when the 3808 goes off, the power amp goes off. I understand they can also be used to lower projector screens and/or turn on projectors.


----------



## Gouty

Hey everyone,


I just purchased the 3808 and have yet to hook up the unit as I'm waiting on a few HDMI cables in the mail. I've heard a lot of horror stories concerning updating the firmware and problems with Sony displays. I own a KDS-R50XBR1 and was wondering if I'd just be better off not upgrading the firmware at all. I'd also appreciate any other tips for a newcomer, I know these receivers can be a bit of a headache. As for me and my level of knowledge, no piece of information is too obvious not to share. Thank you!


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/14659387
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 3808 and have yet to hook up the unit as I'm waiting on a few HDMI cables in the mail. I've heard a lot of horror stories concerning updating the firmware and problems with Sony displays. I own a KDS-R50XBR1 and was wondering if I'd just be better off not upgrading the firmware at all. I'd also appreciate any other tips for a newcomer, I know these receivers can be a bit of a headache. As for me and my level of knowledge, no piece of information is too obvious not to share. Thank you!



When performing updates do use a wired internet connection. There is a dedicated thread here at AVS all about firmware updates for the Denon models. I also own a KDS-R50XBR1, great display!


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14655720
> 
> 
> I just purchased an Wii component cable from monoprice and the picture is a little fuzzy. I know the Wii is an analog game system but I've been trying to troubleshoot the issue and thought I would ask for some assistance. I have 3 HDMI devices (HR21,HD-A1, and PS3) component XBOX 360 and the Wii.
> 
> 
> I was able to go into the wii settings and change the resolution from 480i to 480P or EDTV so that was a good start but my Hitachi 57S 700 RPTV says the wii is being upscaled to 1080i.
> 
> I have the Wii on the Denon 3808 HDP input shared with my Tosh HD-A1 and I had to turn video convert on in order to get a display of the wii. I believe the HDP input is assigned as HDMI 1 (HD-A1) and Component 2 (Wii). The input is set to auto so the analog and HDMI can be picked up depending on the device in use.
> 
> My IP scaler is set to A to H and H to H and the Resolution is set to auto. What am I doing wrong? I didn't play any games I just left it on the initial screen but it did appear fuzzy to me. The only thing I want the Denon upscaling is DirecTV non-HD programs and the Wii .
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



Using the Webinterface of the Denon go to Setup>Manual Setup>HDMI Setup. There you'd set the output video resolution. If, on the other hand, you have set your Hitachi to upscale to 1080i from resolutions lower than that, you might need to check the Hitachi's settings. (Only guessing here because I have a completely different setting.


----------



## cfraser

Why can't you use Audyssey when playing a DVD-A through the analog inputs? Some "legal" reason, or a technical reason, or an omission? Can you use it when playing a DVD-A through the HDMI inputs (which I can't do right now)? Thanks.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcb61* /forum/post/14658777
> 
> 
> I use the 12v trigger on my 3808 to turn my power amp on and off. i.e. when the 3808 goes on the trigger turns the power amp on and when the 3808 goes off, the power amp goes off. I understand they can also be used to lower projector screens and/or turn on projectors.



Is there a built-in delay in the 12v trigger for powering on the amp?

I don't have an amp yet. I am going to change my surge protector, one of the two I am considering has a delay.

However, I don't know how to determine for which amps is a delay necessary?

Do you use a 12v trigger for the subwoofer? Is a delay ever necessary?


----------



## tkhater

OK. My 3808ci is in a new installation, but it is doing something rather weird???


If I play something on the "Phono" input, the music cuts in and out about every 2-3 seconds unless I turn the projector on. Also, the "MONITOR" indicator on the receiver front panel flashes if the projector is off, but not if the projector is on. Then, when I shut off the projector while playing a phono source, the "MONITOR" indicator will restart flashing, but the music will stay on without cutting in and out again. Very strange.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/14660925
> 
> 
> Why can't you use Audyssey when playing a DVD-A through the analog inputs? Some "legal" reason, or a technical reason, or an omission? Can you use it when playing a DVD-A through the HDMI inputs (which I can't do right now)? Thanks.



Because the 3808 does not digitize any analog input. Basically all DSP functions, including Audyssey, are bypassed. Higher end Denon models such as the 5xxx series I think digitize analog inputs for DSP processing.


If you can pass DVD-A through HDMI, then Audyssey and all DSP functions could be applied.


----------



## Gouty

Hey Prisoner, are you by chance having any of the drop out issues with your Sony?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14661085
> 
> 
> Because the 3808 does not digitize any analog input. Basically all DSP functions, including Audyssey, are bypassed. Higher end Denon models such as the 5xxx series I think digitize analog inputs for DSP processing.
> 
> 
> If you can pass DVD-A through HDMI, then Audyssey and all DSP functions could be applied.



Thanks, that's what I suspected. I noticed you can hardly adjust anything audio-wise when using Ext. In. Though I have had my 3808 for quite a while, I only played a DVD-A yesterday and thus used Ext In for the first time because my only DVD-A player was acting wonky...the light application of a hammer fixed that (really!).


You know, I really shouldn't complain. I used to complain because so many of the (expensive!) AVRs digitized analog inputs...I would rather have it non-digitized. Now to check if all my speaker levels are screwed up because they were (very slightly) adjusted by Audyssey, and revert back to non-Audyssey levels when it's off (I really don't know this as I've always had the Audyssey on since I liked what it did).


Edit: I may have poorly worded what I was going to check for, but it was essentially whether you could save different speaker levels for different sources. Yes you can! This never was an issue before, because with Audyssey always enabled for the other sources (i.e. except Ext In) I always wanted the same Audyssey-calibrated levels.


----------



## alecela

Finally made up my mind and picked up the silver 3808 today. After spending hours of hooking it up, I hear a rather loud noise when I switch on & off the receiver. It almost sound like something burnt that just popped? Is that normal or there's something I've done wrong?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alecela* /forum/post/14662012
> 
> 
> Finally made up my mind and picked up the silver 3808 today. After spending hours of hooking it up, I hear a rather loud noise when I switch on & off the receiver. It almost sound like something burnt that just popped? Is that normal or there's something I've done wrong?



You will hear a clicking sound when turning the receiver on/off using large power button.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/14655720
> 
> 
> I just purchased an Wii component cable from monoprice and the picture is a little fuzzy. I ....
> 
> 
> I was able to go into the wii settings and change the resolution from 480i to 480P or EDTV so that was a good start but my Hitachi 57S 700 RPTV says the wii is being upscaled to 1080i.... and I had to turn video convert on in order to get a display of the wii. I ... The input is set to auto so the analog and HDMI can be picked up depending on the device in use.
> 
> My IP scaler is set to A to H and H to H and the Resolution is set to auto. What am I doing wrong? I didn't play any games I just left it on the initial screen but it did appear fuzzy to me. The only thing I want the Denon upscaling is DirecTV non-HD programs and the Wii .
> 
> 
> Suggestions?



If your Hitachi is telling you that you're getting 1080i, the Denon IS upscaling it. Personally, I got a much better picture from the Wii by connecting directly to my TV. My TV is only 27", so YMMV. I've not been impressed by denon's upscaling, but bear in mind that upscaling video is much like enlarging a photo, the scaler has to add pixels where none existed. So results will never be as good something created at full rez, and sometimes an upscaled image is actually worse.


That said, you might try specifically setting the Rez to 720 (which wouldn't involve as great an enlargement as the 1080) -- unfortunately it also means you'd want to return to the hdmi menu when you switched sources. So it's not an elegant solution. Of course You can always, just attach the Wii to your TV, and run TV audio to Denon.


Don't forget the Wii is NOT an HD source, it will never have as fine a detail as HD.


I should also note that despite what the Denon manual says, I had same prob as you... No picture at all if video convert was set to off. (which I personally think would look best).


----------



## lk10

I have set the surround mode on my AVR-3808CI to "standard". This is for BD and DVD output from a PS3 via LPCM over HDMI. When I look at the surround mode in the recever settings is indicates "multi channel in". Is this correct?


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lk10* /forum/post/14662370
> 
> 
> When I look at the surround mode in the recever settings is indicates "multi channel in". Is this correct?



Yes, if you have PS3 set to LPCM it will display Multi Ch In.. with the exception of DD Stereo tracks, then it will likely switch to ProLogic IIx (or whatever version its on now.. I can't remember off the top of my head).


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14661062
> 
> 
> OK. My 3808ci is in a new installation, but it is doing something rather weird???
> 
> 
> If I play something on the "Phono" input, the music cuts in and out about every 2-3 seconds unless I turn the projector on. Also, the "MONITOR" indicator on the receiver front panel flashes if the projector is off, but not if the projector is on. Then, when I shut off the projector while playing a phono source, the "MONITOR" indicator will restart flashing, but the music will stay on without cutting in and out again. Very strange.



Also, today, I tried to listen to Sirius through the Dish Network Receiver. Same story - It would not play any sound unless the projector was on. Any way to disable this "feature"??


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lk10* /forum/post/14662370
> 
> 
> I have set the surround mode on my AVR-3808CI to "standard". This is for BD and DVD output from a PS3 via LPCM over HDMI. When I look at the surround mode in the recever settings is indicates "multi channel in". Is this correct?



Yes that is correct and that is all you will ever see when sending PCM to the Denon because the PS3 is doing all the decoding for the sound format. If the PS3 was able to pass advanced sound formats by bitstream then the Denon would show the various advanced settings as it would be doing the decoding.


Suggest having a look at this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058533


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


Once I upgrade to any new firmware, it says all settings will be set back to default. Does this mean everytime I do an upgrade, I would have to go through the Audyssey settings again also? On my Sony Blu-Ray it says the same thing, but I have never had to mess with me settings after I did an upgrade.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## ragingd

Where can I find the best price for the denon avr3808CI? Thanks for any help.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/14665404
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Once I upgrade to any new firmware, it says all settings will be set back to default. Does this mean everytime I do an upgrade, I would have to go through the Audyssey settings again also? On my Sony Blu-Ray it says the same thing, but I have never had to mess with me settings after I did an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



I always save my settings before doing an update. Just go to the web interface and you can back up the configuration settngs. It does take a few minutes but it does work. Then if the update resets everything, just load the config file and everything will be back to how it was.


----------



## Lyons07

Great, thanks for your help. I not sure where the web interface is, but I'll check it out when I get home.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Avliner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14661062
> 
> 
> ...If I play something on the "Phono" input, the music cuts in and out about every 2-3 seconds...



This may sound a bit dumb, but...


... I believe you know that the PHONO INPUT is exclusively dedicated to the TURNTABLE and nothing else should be plugged in, therefore re-check your connections again, just in case










Regards, Chuck


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Avliner* /forum/post/14667397
> 
> 
> This may sound a bit dumb, but...
> 
> 
> ... I believe you know that the PHONO INPUT is exclusively dedicated to the TURNTABLE and nothing else should be plugged in, therefore re-check your connections again, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Chuck



Thanks but, my turntable is connected to the phono input. It seems that any audio - either analog (phono input) or digital (HDMI on Dish 722) will not play out of the speakers unless the projector is on (Optoma H77 connected via HDMI/DVI cable).


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragingd* /forum/post/14666340
> 
> 
> Where can I find the best price for the denon avr3808CI? Thanks for any help.



try 6ave but call for the best price







let them know you found them from here


----------



## Beerstalker

I just called 6Ave, and it is a great price.


I have one reservation though. With the upcoming firmware update will 6Ave be raising their price? If they aren't going to raise their price wouldn't I be better off waiting until Oct 1st to buy, or will they give me the update for free since I'm buying so close to the update?


----------



## whatisk

I've tried doing a search and haven't had much luck...

Is it possible to do a firmware update without a monitor/TV connected to the amp?

My wired network is upstairs and I only have wireless downstairs where the amp will be.

I also don't have a TV upstairs that I can connect to it and there's no way I lugging a 50" plasma either.


Cheers.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whatisk* /forum/post/14669627
> 
> 
> I've tried doing a search and haven't had much luck...
> 
> Is it possible to do a firmware update without a monitor/TV connected to the amp?
> 
> My wired network is upstairs and I only have wireless downstairs where the amp will be.
> 
> I also don't have a TV upstairs that I can connect to it and there's no way I lugging a 50" plasma either.
> 
> 
> Cheers.




You can kick off the update from the web interface.


----------



## bw1605

i am trying to disaable the drc on my 3808 and i cannot find the setting. i got a movie in playing a trueHD track and the setting doesnt show up. I have a PS3 so i dont know if that has anything to do with it. I am in the menu, under parameters, then audio, then surround parameters, then no DRC option. Please help


----------



## aaronwt

The PS3 is putting out pcm which is probably why the option isn't there. You need to go into the PS3 menu to change it since the PS3 is the one doing the decoding.


I know it shows up on my 3808 when it is doing the decoding.


----------



## hdg360

Hi all,

I am watching Monday night Football and can only get sound through my center channel...

its says Dolby Digital and auto above it and all I am just trying to figure out what I did. I had it all right the other day but I guess I pushed something. If I plug in a movie I get all 5 speakers going and if a movie in cable it is just the front left and right ?


I am new to all this... how about the update stuff should I be looking into it , I just got my receiver a couple days ago and the place I got it received it about a month ago.


Thanks


New Guy


----------



## mcb61




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14660995
> 
> 
> Is there a built-in delay in the 12v trigger for powering on the amp?
> 
> I don't have an amp yet. I am going to change my surge protector, one of the two I am considering has a delay.
> 
> However, I don't know how to determine for which amps is a delay necessary?
> 
> Do you use a 12v trigger for the subwoofer? Is a delay ever necessary?



Apologies for the delay in responding.


I have noticed a small delay between turning on the Denon and the power light first iluminating on the power amp. I do not know if this is due to the Denon or the powe amp.


With regard to the sub, I use the auto on feature on my sub (SVS).


----------



## whatisk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14670055
> 
> 
> You can kick off the update from the web interface.



Thanks. I plugged the amp into a wired connection and got to it okay.

I went through the menus and selected 'Start Update'.

The right window then went to 'Firmware Update Start' and didn't change from that. Also the display on the amp didn't change either.

There also didn't appear to be any activity on the router.


Does this mean it's not working?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14668958
> 
> 
> Thanks but, my turntable is connected to the phono input. It seems that any audio - either analog (phono input) or digital (HDMI on Dish 722) will not play out of the speakers unless the projector is on (Optoma H77 connected via HDMI/DVI cable).



Each input has a video selection source...this allows you to listen to say the tuner and watch another input on your projector. Make sure this video selection is set to 'Source' for your phono/dish722.


If you've got that setting correct, try disconnecting the projector and see if you get sound.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## bigtourist

I just called and asked if they thought the price would be going up 100 for them on Oct 1, and I got a "yeah, probably", but I dont think that was an informed statement at all, b/c he was being very short with me. Granted, maybe I shouldnt have called at noon, maybe he was eating lunch.


Anyone with dealer knowledge happen to know if the dealer cost is expected to rise come Oct 1?


I would like to order it now and have it when the carpet gets installed, but if I can save $100 I should prob just hold out for a couple more weeks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14669585
> 
> 
> I just called 6Ave, and it is a great price.
> 
> 
> I have one reservation though. With the upcoming firmware update will 6Ave be raising their price? If they aren't going to raise their price wouldn't I be better off waiting until Oct 1st to buy, or will they give me the update for free since I'm buying so close to the update?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bw1605* /forum/post/14670412
> 
> 
> i am trying to disaable the drc on my 3808 and i cannot find the setting. i got a movie in playing a trueHD track and the setting doesnt show up. I have a PS3 so i dont know if that has anything to do with it. I am in the menu, under parameters, then audio, then surround parameters, then no DRC option. Please help





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14670453
> 
> 
> The PS3 is putting out pcm which is probably why the option isn't there. You need to go into the PS3 menu to change it since the PS3 is the one doing the decoding.
> 
> 
> I know it shows up on my 3808 when it is doing the decoding.



Since the PS3 cannot bitstream trueHD, you will not have the DRC option. If you DO select bitstream, the PS3 will probably send the Dolby 5.1 core (depends on the disk), but it won't be trueHD.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigtourist* /forum/post/14673638
> 
> 
> I just called and asked if they thought the price would be going up 100 for them on Oct 1, and I got a "yeah, probably", but I dont think that was an informed statement at all, b/c he was being very short with me. Granted, maybe I shouldnt have called at noon, maybe he was eating lunch.
> 
> 
> Anyone with dealer knowledge happen to know if the dealer cost is expected to rise come Oct 1?
> 
> 
> I would like to order it now and have it when the carpet gets installed, but if I can save $100 I should prob just hold out for a couple more weeks.



I was gonna call today and ask too, guess I don't need to now. The guy I talked to yesterday seemed kind of annoyed too. Is there a specific salesperson you guys recommend I deal with that might not be so grumpy?


I've also got another thing holding me up from buying. I swung by my local Denon dealer last night and the guy told me he could sell me the 3808 for about $250 more than 6ave after taxes. I'm going to try to get hold of my usual salesperson and see if he can do any better than that. I normally prefer to buy big items like this locally in case I need to get them serviced. It would be much easier for me to drop this receiver off at the store than to mail it in for service. I'm not too sure how much that convenience would be worth here. What do you guys think? How much more would you be willing to pay to get the 3808 locally?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14673950
> 
> 
> Since the PS3 cannot bitstream trueHD, you will not have the DRC option. If you DO select bitstream, the PS3 will probably send the Dolby 5.1 core (depends on the disk), but it won't be trueHD.



There should be a DRC option in the PS3 settings menu since the PS3 is doing the decoding. If I think about I will check my PS3 tonight but I rarely use my PS3 anymore for BD.


----------



## talen316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14674844
> 
> 
> I was gonna call today and ask too, guess I don't need to now. The guy I talked to yesterday seemed kind of annoyed too. Is there a specific salesperson you guys recommend I deal with that might not be so grumpy?
> 
> 
> I've also got another thing holding me up from buying. I swung by my local Denon dealer last night and the guy told me he could sell me the 3808 for about $250 more than 6ave after taxes. I'm going to try to get hold of my usual salesperson and see if he can do any better than that. I normally prefer to buy big items like this locally in case I need to get them serviced. It would be much easier for me to drop this receiver off at the store than to mail it in for service. I'm not too sure how much that convenience would be worth here. What do you guys think? How much more would you be willing to pay to get the 3808 locally?



By my calcs, you're talking about ~20% higher price to buy locally.


However, is the dealer providing other value-add services that might justify the higher cost? Will they come to your house to install and calibrate the AVR? Will they provide tech support to help you with issues that may come up? Are there other value-adds they can offer to help justify the 20% cost delta aside from the convenience of being able to return/exchange the unit shortly after initial purchase and what is the likelihood of having to return it in the first place? Will you be much more comfortable buying locally?


Aside from the convenience of potentially needing to return the unit or exchange for some reason shortly after initial purchase, are you sure that the local dealer can service the unit or would you still have to send it off to the nearest service center should it be in need of repair? Perhaps they will take care of sending it off for service for you?


I'm in favor of buying locally when it makes sense. I like to support the business people in my community. However, 20% on a big ticket item is a significant cost difference and unless I felt strong justification to buying locally, personally I would probably go for the better deal.


I think if you go back a couple weeks in this thread, you'll find some posts from AVS'ers that named a few reps at 6th Ave that they liked. Like you, when I called 6th Ave the person I spoke to seemed to have a bit of an attitude. I ended up ordering from another authorized dealer for a few bucks more since 6th Ave did not have in stock at the time.


----------



## Snausy

Got mine at 6th Ave about 6 months ago and love it. Updated FW several times WIRELESSLY with no issues and got a great deal to boot.


I'm not positive but I think my guy was named Richard...could be wrong.


I too usually like to deal with people in person as things tend to get done more efficiently or I can get something done that wouldn't get done over the phone(I'm 6'3" 290lbs...lol) but in this case the price difference was just too great. I was looking at 500 more for the brick and mortar...that's too much for me.


I was worried, I was skeptical....but in the end it was an awesome buy from an online retailer that 6 months later hasn't given me one problem(knock on wood).


----------



## rjtw

I'm considering a purchase of a 3808 (or potentially 2809) and would want to connect it to my existing 2-channel system for the front L/R. This will be my first A/V processor. The best way appears to be to hook up the 3808's pre-outs on front L/R to the pre-ins on my existing amp, a Denon PMA-2000.


Questions:

- Is it OK to mix & match by hooking up the other channels (rears in future) to the 3808's amplified outputs? I assume you have the free choice of using pre-out or amp stage on any channel but want to confirm. I also plan on adding a sub (and the Audyssey EQ, at least on the sub, is a big sales point for me).


- More important is the issue of which unit controls volume (the 3808 has to be in control). The PMA-2000 has a special mode where you can de-activate its own volume control and then volume is based on its pre-input levels. Is this going to work properly when connected to the 3808 pre-outs?


- For playing music, has anyone noticed a difference (at least in 2-channel or 2.1-channel mode) when inserting the 3808 in between the source and the external amp? The 3808 audio specs look pretty good but, assuming analog input, even in direct or pure direct mode I assume there's an additional A/D and then D/A conversion going on.


Thanks!


----------



## kawzx7

Back again to the forums......been stalking for awhile, but since I had no issues, not real big reason to post.


I updated to what appears to bet the latest version of the firmware in August(verified through status/return procedure). Now, even when I do "Check for Update" I get Connection Failed. I have had my internet service, Sprint Wireless Air Card EVDO yada yada yada, for over a year, and this receiver has been using it without issue until right now. I made no changes to my account, so for the computer experts, do you think it may have been a Sprint change or a Denon change that is causing my problem, and if so, how to counter it? I am content now since I have the latest version, but I will have ants in my pants as soon as a new version comes out. At the very least, I would get "Latest" when checking for new firmware...............










Any guidance/sympathy is appreciated.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/14679505
> 
> 
> Back again to the forums......been stalking for awhile, but since I had no issues, not real big reason to post.
> 
> 
> I updated to what appears to bet the latest version of the firmware in August(verified through status/return procedure). Now, even when I do "Check for Update" I get Connection Failed. I have had my internet service, Sprint Wireless Air Card EVDO yada yada yada, for over a year, and this receiver has been using it without issue until right now. I made no changes to my account, so for the computer experts, do you think it may have been a Sprint change or a Denon change that is causing my problem, and if so, how to counter it? I am content now since I have the latest version, but I will have ants in my pants as soon as a new version comes out. At the very least, I would get "Latest" when checking for new firmware...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guidance/sympathy is appreciated.



Denon just added a new firmware update. It is most likely that you were trying while they had their update servers down or that they are simply busy with so many people updating their firmware.


Try again.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14679822
> 
> 
> Denon just added a new firmware update. It is most likely that you were trying while they had their update servers down or that they are simply busy with so many people updating their firmware.
> 
> 
> Try again.



Will do! *Fingers crossed*


Thanks.


----------



## rded

Does anybody experience a complete 3-4 sec AV drop out/blackout during bd/dvd playback with their Denon 3808ci? I initially thought its was my Bh200 crapping out on me but I just realized that this happens with the PS3 as well.


----------



## kawzx7

Are you talking about during switching? I get that too. Seemed normal as far as I can figure.


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/14680369
> 
> 
> Are you talking about during switching? I get that too. Seemed normal as far as I can figure.



Sorry for not being clear, but the screen balckouts for 3-4secs during dvd/bd playback even while surfing the net with the ps3.


----------



## Beerstalker

What kind of TV do you have?


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14680413
> 
> 
> What kind of TV do you have?




I have a 52" xbr4. I never had this happen to me while I had the onkyo 605 although I had audio drop outs with the Bh200 with previous f/ws. Do you have this problem?


----------



## rded

I just installed the new firmware lastnight and didnt have a chance to test it out.Is anybody else experiencing a complete 3-4 sec AV drop out/blackout during bd/dvd playback?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/14680502
> 
> 
> I just installed the new firmware lastnight and didnt have a chance to test it out.Is anybody else experiencing a complete 3-4 sec AV drop out/blackout during bd/dvd playback?



No problem with my BH200 and my 3808. No dropouts.


----------



## Beerstalker

That's what I figured. Check out the firmware thread. A lot of people seem to be getting HDMI dropouts on Sony XBRs.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...887746&page=30


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14680554
> 
> 
> That's what I figured. Check out the firmware thread. A lot of people seem to be getting HDMI dropouts on Sony XBRs.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...887746&page=30




Thanks for the link! I browsed through it but didn't see anything on xbrs and drop outs. I'll read more closely when I have the chance....


----------



## Beerstalker

The very first post on the page I linked to (post #1741) should have been a post by davelr about HDMI dropouts with his 3808 and XBR4.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14679822
> 
> 
> Denon just added a new firmware update. It is most likely that you were trying while they had their update servers down or that they are simply busy with so many people updating their firmware.
> 
> 
> Try again.



Server must be super hosed!! I tried for an hour at lunch, and nothing yet.......must be popular at the moment!


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/14681023
> 
> 
> Server must be super hosed!! I tried for an hour at lunch, and nothing yet.......must be popular at the moment!



I tried mine at 12am earlier today. didnt had a chance to test it out. Hopefully this fixes the AV dropout bug.....


----------



## Beerstalker

The update does not fix your dropout bug. That is talked about in the link I posted.


kawzx7, you may want to check out some of the threads about bugs and firmware updates also. I have read a few posts about people having trouble getting their units to update and they have to change a bunch of network settings to get them to work again.


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14680764
> 
> 
> The very first post on the page I linked to (post #1741) should have been a post by davelr about HDMI dropouts with his 3808 and XBR4.



Thanks dude! I PMed Dave to see if he had any success on fixing the AV dropout bug with the xbr. I appreciate all you guys' input on the situation.


----------



## bookat

Im interested in buying the 3808 too. I tried 6ave which a member here recommended the price was $1699. Then i tried dbuys the price was $600 cheaper. how much markup do dealers get??????????why the $600 difference????????? has anybody purchased anything from dbuys or do you have any better recommendations?

for my budget this a lot of money that im spending so i want to make extra, extra sure that im getting a good product for good value.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Beerstalker

Bookat, you need to call 6Ave and tell them you are a member here looking for the special member pricing. I think you will be happier with the price then.


I have never heard of dbuys before. They have decent ratings if you do a google search. I looked at their website, and a few things would concern me about them. All receiver sales are final, they don't allow any returns. Also, I don't think they are an authorized Denon dealer.


----------



## jsvickers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookat* /forum/post/14681487
> 
> 
> Im interested in buying the 3808 too. I tried 6ave which a member here recommended the price was $1699. Then i tried dbuys the price was $600 cheaper. how much markup do dealers get??????????why the $600 difference????????? has anybody purchased anything from dbuys or do you have any better recommendations?
> 
> for my budget this a lot of money that im spending so i want to make extra, extra sure that im getting a good product for good value.
> 
> thanks in advance.



It's not uncommon for resellers of electronics to get their goods from grey-market sources and significantly undercut the authorized dealers.


Denon specifically states in a faq on their website that they will not honor the warranty on items that aren't bought from authorized dealers. You can always buy a third-party warranty, so it's up to you to decide the risk vs cost.


----------



## FrostyMelon

I am thinking of picking up the Denon 3808...but have questions...


What is the difference between current 3808 and models after Oct. 1st - just new firmware? If so - can't you d/l new firmware if you bought before Oct. 1st?


Overall, would most deem this a 'solid' receiver from Denon?


Do you have the option for pass-through or conversion via HDMI, or is it an 'auto-detect' depending on the source?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/14681023
> 
> 
> Server must be super hosed!! I tried for an hour at lunch, and nothing yet.......must be popular at the moment!



traceroute to 202.218.213.57 and see how you far you get. At one point, you'll get * * *. At what hop does that happen?


----------



## lk10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/14680502
> 
> 
> I just installed the new firmware lastnight and didnt have a chance to test it out.Is anybody else experiencing a complete 3-4 sec AV drop out/blackout during bd/dvd playback?



Installed the firmware last week and have seen no dropouts or any other problem.


----------



## Gouty

I'm well aware that the PS3 can't bit stream the lossless codecs and in what fashion that data reaches the receiver. What I want to know is, has anyone mentioned the lights on the front panel matching the actual codec before being converted to PCM with some sort of update? I could have swore I read this somewhere, though I may have just been dreaming. Please don't confuse my question with the same old how come it only says multichan in on the front, cause I understand that completely.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FrostyMelon* /forum/post/14683330
> 
> 
> I am thinking of picking up the Denon 3808...but have questions...
> 
> 
> What is the difference between current 3808 and models after Oct. 1st - just new firmware? If so - can't you d/l new firmware if you bought before Oct. 1st?
> 
> 
> Overall, would most deem this a 'solid' receiver from Denon?
> 
> 
> Do you have the option for pass-through or conversion via HDMI, or is it an 'auto-detect' depending on the source?



After Oct 1, the 3808 will come with the firmware upgrade "free of charge". The upgrade will cost $100 otherwise. Unlike an update, you need to pay for the upgrade before you can download it.


Its a solid receiver, no doubt about it. You can set conversion off or on on a per source basis.


PS: For those of us North of the border, Costco.ca (non-authorized dealer) has them back in stock.


----------



## affeking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14685458
> 
> 
> After Oct 1, the 3808 will come with the firmware upgrade "free of charge". The upgrade will cost $100 otherwise..



I've been told by Denon that the upgrade is actually free for purchases made after 9/1 (though they cannot get it until 10/1). 6ave confirmed that the shipments made after 9/1 contain some type of voucher, although they couldn't confirm for me exactly what it was. I ordered one, so here's hoping its what I think it is.


----------



## Beerstalker

affeking, do you know when you are supposed to get yours? This is the big thing that is keeping me from purchasing one right now. If you could confirm or deny if the voucher is included that would seal the deal.


----------



## affeking

Supposed to be Monday. I'll let you all know...


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/14684648
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the PS3 can't bit stream the lossless codecs and in what fashion that data reaches the receiver. What I want to know is, has anyone mentioned the lights on the front panel matching the actual codec before being converted to PCM with some sort of update? I could have swore I read this somewhere, though I may have just been dreaming. Please don't confuse my question with the same old how come it only says multichan in on the front, cause I understand that completely.



What do you mean??


How could the *3808* possibly know what the data was before the *PS3* converted it to LPCM? And why would the 3808 need to know what format the data *used to be* before it even got it? I guess you're implying there might be some sort of original data format codec info embedded in the LPCM data stream, that the 3808 could extract and use to turn on its format indicator icons.


Unfortunately there isn't, but if that's what you were implying, I do think it wouldn't have been a bad idea to include in the data format design. Perhaps not that practically useful with typical (lossless) audio sources though, since the source knows the original data format and has its own display method.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14683437
> 
> 
> traceroute to 202.218.213.57 and see how you far you get. At one point, you'll get * * *. At what hop does that happen?



I have NO idea how to do that! Where/how can I go about that?


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Davo52

Quick question for you 3808CI owners with "normal" eyes:


What color are the display characters? I am somewhat colorblind and the official 3808CI pics seem to show that the characters are off-white (?) but the pic in the HT review:
http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/708denon3808/ 

seems to show that the characters are blue.


Trivial I imagine for most people, but us "color-challenged" types need help. Thanks in advance.


David


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davo52* /forum/post/14686565
> 
> 
> Quick question for you 3808CI owners with "normal" eyes:
> 
> 
> What color are the display characters? I am somewhat colorblind and the official 3808CI pics seem to show that the characters are off-white (?) but the pic in the HT review:
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/708denon3808/
> 
> seems to show that the characters are blue.
> 
> 
> Trivial I imagine for most people, but us "color-challenged" types need help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> David



I just turned mine on to look.

It is probably closest to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azure_(color)#Sky_blue


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/14686389
> 
> 
> I have NO idea how to do that! Where/how can I go about that?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



If you have a Windows PC on your network, do a Windows-r keystroke combo (press the windows key which is next to the ctrl key and, while holding it, press the r key - much like doing the ctrl-alt-del keystroke combo, only with the windows key).


This will bring up the run command box. Type cmd and press enter.


You will now be in a small black window with a C:>\\something\\ prompt.


Type in tracert 202.218.213.57 and hit enter.


It will take a moment, then you will see it showing something like this:


C:\\>tracert 202.218.213.57


Tracing route to firmware.denon.jp [202.218.213.57]

over a maximum of 30 hops:


1


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qwickdraw4* /forum/post/14686835
> 
> 
> I just turned mine on to look.
> 
> It is probably closest to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azure_(color)#Sky_blue




I would call mine Azure as well. It seesm mostly white with a touch of blue.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bookat* /forum/post/14681487
> 
> 
> Im interested in buying the 3808 too. I tried 6ave which a member here recommended the price was $1699. Then i tried dbuys the price was $600 cheaper. how much markup do dealers get??????????why the $600 difference????????? has anybody purchased anything from dbuys or do you have any better recommendations?
> 
> for my budget this a lot of money that im spending so i want to make extra, extra sure that im getting a good product for good value.
> 
> thanks in advance.



the online price is $1699.00, call them you may should get a better deal


----------



## roar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14685458
> 
> 
> After Oct 1, the 3808 will come with the firmware upgrade "free of charge". The upgrade will cost $100 otherwise. Unlike an update, you need to pay for the upgrade before you can download it.
> 
> 
> Its a solid receiver, no doubt about it. You can set conversion off or on on a per source basis.
> 
> 
> PS: For those of us North of the border, Costco.ca (non-authorized dealer) has them back in stock.



Did you order one from Costco? I sent them an email the other day and haven't heard back. I'd like to know how long their warranty is on the unit, if you have any other info I'm all ears.


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14671908
> 
> 
> Each input has a video selection source...this allows you to listen to say the tuner and watch another input on your projector. Make sure this video selection is set to 'Source' for your phono/dish722.
> 
> 
> If you've got that setting correct, try disconnecting the projector and see if you get sound.
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> blairy




Yeah it is set to "source". Problem goes away when the projector is disconnected. It will play normally off of the cassette deck (no cutting in/out) which is connected to the VCR input. Very strange.


----------



## Gouty

Thanks cfraser, that was exactly what I wanted to know. I knew it wasn't likely but for the life of me I can't remember where I heard it.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14687174
> 
> 
> If you have a Windows PC on your network, do a Windows-r keystroke combo (press the windows key which is next to the ctrl key and, while holding it, press the r key - much like doing the ctrl-alt-del keystroke combo, only with the windows key).
> 
> 
> This will bring up the run command box. Type cmd and press enter.
> 
> 
> You will now be in a small black window with a C:>\\something\\ prompt.
> 
> 
> Type in tracert 202.218.213.57 and hit enter.
> 
> 
> It will take a moment, then you will see it showing something like this:
> 
> 
> C:\\>tracert 202.218.213.57
> 
> 
> Tracing route to firmware.denon.jp [202.218.213.57]
> 
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 
> 1


----------



## regular guy

Question to Denon 3808Ci users:


If you could drop $1500 or so on a receiver, would you buy the Denon 3808Ci?


I am about to buy a new receiver and this one gets high marks. I am interested primarily in quality sound - and the new and improved sound formats (DTS-HD, etc...).


Not interested in syching problems or troublesome installation or constant firmware fixes.


Appreciate your advice! And thanks for your honesty!


----------



## sszudzik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/14690277
> 
> 
> Question to Denon 3808Ci users:
> 
> 
> If you could drop $1500 or so on a receiver, would you buy the Denon 3808Ci?
> 
> 
> I am about to buy a new receiver and this one gets high marks. I am interested primarily in quality sound - and the new and improved sound formats (DTS-HD, etc...).
> 
> 
> Not interested in syching problems or troublesome installation or constant firmware fixes.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your advice! And thanks for your honesty!



I've only had mine for a little over a month now and I wouldn't hesitate to get this unit if I had to do it over again. It took just a little bit of learning how to get things setup but once I did I really started loving it.


I just hooked up a new BluRay to this over the weekend and last night was my wifes first time watching and listenting to "the full experience". She doesn't really get into the geeky stuff and was happy with our old 35" Sony Trinitron. But she was suitably blown away with the audio and video last night. I think she gets it now










I've done two firmware updates since I got it, once the day I got it and once last night. Not because I needed them but just because they were there. Being able to do those straight from the receiver is great and doesn't really take that much time.


I'm absolutely loving this receiver.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/14690277
> 
> 
> Question to Denon 3808Ci users:
> 
> 
> If you could drop $1500 or so on a receiver, would you buy the Denon 3808Ci?



No, but I'd drop about $1200 on a Denon 3808Ci (again)...


----------



## liquidmetal

Ok, I am getting my first ever sub next week (vtf2-mk3)!


As far as I can tell from read 3808ci manual and sub manual is:


1. Set crossover on sub to maximum setting and leave it there, since the

receiver handles the crossovers. Correct?


2. Should I set the sub volume setting to 12 oclock as 3808ci manual says?

Or should I set it to 9-10 oclock since some people had problems with sub

auto turning on? I assume I should never adjust volume on sub once audyssey

has been run?


3. Set sub to Main+LFE. ?


I was going to use manual setup first in 3808ci, then go through auto setup next.

Sound right?


THANKS!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roar* /forum/post/14688349
> 
> 
> Did you order one from Costco? I sent them an email the other day and haven't heard back. I'd like to know how long their warranty is on the unit, if you have any other info I'm all ears.



Yes I did. The warranty is at least two years but there has been some mention of no specified time limit (i.e. basically unlimited). I think Canyonlands knows more about the Costco warranty process regarding these receivers than anyone here and he is under the impression that it is virtually unlimited. I think you are safe for at least two years for a full refund of the original price should something go wrong.


----------



## FrostyMelon

Thanks for the feedback on the receiver, guys.


----------



## bwb134




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/14691646
> 
> 
> Yes I did. The warranty is at least two years but there has been some mention of no specified time limit (i.e. basically unlimited). I think Canyonlands knows more about the Costco warranty process regarding these receivers than anyone here and he is under the impression that it is virtually unlimited. I think you are safe for at least two years for a full refund of the original price should something go wrong.



The costco policy is if you are not satisfied with your purchase you can return your item anytime for a full refund. You can return it to costco.com or any costco warehouse worldwide.You don't even need your receipt. They can check the transaction through your membership number.There is a short list of electronic items that have a 90 day return policy, but receivers are not one of them. There is no time limit on the return and is virtually forever. I have confirmed this with costco membership as well as a friend that works for costco.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14691536
> 
> 
> Ok, I am getting my first ever sub next week (vtf2-mk3)!
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell from read 3808ci manual and sub manual is:
> 
> 
> 1. Set crossover on sub to maximum setting and leave it there, since the
> 
> receiver handles the crossovers. Correct?
> 
> 
> 2. Should I set the sub volume setting to 12 oclock as 3808ci manual says?
> 
> Or should I set it to 9-10 oclock since some people had problems with sub
> 
> auto turning on? I assume I should never adjust volume on sub once audyssey
> 
> has been run?
> 
> 
> 3. Set sub to Main+LFE. ?
> 
> 
> I was going to use manual setup first in 3808ci, then go through auto setup next.
> 
> Sound right?
> 
> 
> THANKS!



I have the VTF3Mk3/Turbo - I switch my crossover OFF. Vol at 12

As far as Main+LFE you will get MANY who say yes & just as many NO. And there those with LARGE fronts who insist the ONLY way to go is setting them to small.

Go for the manual setup 1st to get the feel of the GUI, but in the end the Audyssey works wonders in my room. (at least 3 or more positions)


Finally, check the crossover point when Audyssey finishes. Mine set at 60, I adjusted it to 80. Still tweaking, and I might just kick in my crossover, so that I can choose somewhere in between 60-80. But the Hsu handles 80 fast & clean.


Good luck,


Classico


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regular guy* /forum/post/14690277
> 
> 
> Question to Denon 3808Ci users:
> 
> 
> If you could drop $1500 or so on a receiver, would you buy the Denon 3808Ci?
> 
> 
> I am about to buy a new receiver and this one gets high marks. I am interested primarily in quality sound - and the new and improved sound formats (DTS-HD, etc...).
> 
> 
> Not interested in syching problems or troublesome installation or constant firmware fixes.
> 
> 
> Appreciate your advice! And thanks for your honesty!




Why would you *not* care about FW upgrades? Every AVR that I own (Pioneer, Marantz, Denon) required FW to fix issues.


If you don't care about FW upgrade, then my nod goes to Marantz 8002. I think it sounded a *tad* better than the 3808.


However, if you rely on Audyssey for calibration, 3808's MultEQ XT is *MUCH* more capable than Marantzs MultEQ (no XT).


You should care about FW though. Think long and hard before deciding FW upgrades are not on your list of things to consider.


----------



## aaronwt

I would not want to buy any product without the capability to upgrade the firmware. That is a positve for the 3808. Easy firmware upgrades, unlike the previous versions and models below the 3808.


----------



## sunrisex

Applied latest firmware version yesterday and after the update there is no sound from the speakers and no picture. I checked all the inputs and they all seem to be as they were before. Can somebody help me troubleshoot the issue?


Applied atleast three or four updates previously to my 3808CI and never had this issue.


Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunrisex* /forum/post/14692606
> 
> 
> Applied latest firmware version yesterday and after the update there is no sound from the speakers and no picture. I checked all the inputs and they all seem to be as they were before. Can somebody help me troubleshoot the issue?
> 
> 
> Applied atleast three or four updates previously to my 3808CI and never had this issue.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



Try power cycling the receiver (small power button). If still a problem then you might try a microprocessor reset (page 58 in the manual).


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwb134* /forum/post/14691952
> 
> 
> The costco policy is if you are not satisfied with your purchase you can return your item anytime for a full refund. You can return it to costco.com or any costco warehouse worldwide.You don't even need your receipt. They can check the transaction through your membership number.There is a short list of electronic items that have a 90 day return policy, but receivers are not one of them. There is no time limit on the return and is virtually forever. I have confirmed this with costco membership as well as a friend that works for costco.



So there you go. I knew it was something along those lines. It would be a bit cheeky to return it after 5 years and say you are no longer satisfied and want your money back but at least you know that if it breaks, you are covered.


----------



## liquidmetal

Thanks for the response! I do not believe the vtf2-mk3 has a OFF for the crossover.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14692125
> 
> 
> I have the VTF3Mk3/Turbo - I switch my crossover OFF. Vol at 12
> 
> As far as Main+LFE you will get MANY who say yes & just as many NO. And there those with LARGE fronts who insist the ONLY way to go is setting them to small.
> 
> Go for the manual setup 1st to get the feel of the GUI, but in the end the Audyssey works wonders in my room. (at least 3 or more positions)
> 
> 
> Finally, check the crossover point when Audyssey finishes. Mine set at 60, I adjusted it to 80. Still tweaking, and I might just kick in my crossover, so that I can choose somewhere in between 60-80. But the Hsu handles 80 fast & clean.
> 
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> 
> Classico


----------



## sunrisex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14692651
> 
> 
> Try power cycling the receiver (small power button). If still a problem then you might try a microprocessor reset (page 58 in the manual).



Your solution worked and now I can see the picture and hear the sound...Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14692663
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! I do not believe the vtf2-mk3 has a OFF for the crossover.



If you want to use it the vtf2 has a crossover in/out switch. Dr. Hsu wouldn't let you out into the sub world without one.


Classico


----------



## liquidmetal

IN/OUT, what does that mean?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14693642
> 
> 
> IN/OUT, what does that mean?


 http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...=in-out+in-out


----------



## liquidmetal

Funny!! But seriously...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14693719
> 
> 
> Funny!! But seriously...


 http://www.in-n-out.com/


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14693719
> 
> 
> Funny!! But seriously...



LOL... where are you seeing IN/OUT prompting the question? Generally speaking (concerning audio/video equipment of course







) IN means input and OUT means output.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14693642
> 
> 
> IN/OUT, what does that mean?



In this case in/out refers to the crossover in the HSU sub, there is a switch on the back marked in/out.

In means crossover is utilized, OUT means crossover is by-passed


----------



## kirkusinnc

After upgrading my 3808CI to 1.95 this morning, the Add new Feature function displays a couple of new panels. Panels show the upgrade package contents, registration information, ID number, and a button to check the status to the Denon server.


----------



## liquidmetal

Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14694441
> 
> 
> In this case in/out refers to the crossover in the HSU sub, there is a switch on the back marked in/out.
> 
> In means crossover is utilized, OUT means crossover is by-passed


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkusinnc* /forum/post/14695796
> 
> 
> After upgrading my 3808CI to 1.95 this morning, the Add new Feature function displays a couple of new panels. Panels show the upgrade package contents, registration information, ID number, and a button to check the status to the Denon server.



Saw that too. Depends on the cost though, eh?


Rhapsody = never used it, anyone?

Sirius = Sound quality is TERRIBLE, thank goodness I have XM on Directv, anyway the Net Radio blows Sirius away, Howard Stern never panned out like the hype. Cancelled my sub earlier this year.

HDMI Control = useful

Audyssey options = now we're talking, any info on those either?


Chris


----------



## kawzx7

Just called Denon, they have NO info on this upgrade. Now, to contact Service Center as I was directed.............


----------



## Beerstalker

I called Denon yesterday asking about the Audyssey Volume Upgrade that is to be released on October 1st. I had told them that I read on here that receivers bought after October 1st would include a voucher to get the upgrade for free. I asked him if there was a way to check a serial number or production date or anything like that to make sure I got one with the voucher. The cstomer service person said he was not sure and placed me on hold for a few minutes. He came back and said that he was familiar with the Oct 1st upgrade but nobody there knew when or if it would be included with new receiver purchases. He promised to look into it further and call me back.


Well, he just called me back and informed me that the voucher thing is not true. Anyone who purchases the 3808 after October 1st will still have to pay the $100 fee to get the upgrade.


I suppose he very well could be wrong, but after hearing him say this I am probably going to take his word on it and just buy now. Hope this info is helpful to some of you guys.


----------



## catman2

beerstalker, the thing sounds pretty damn fine, and is loaded with bells and whistles, so don't sweat it with the upgrades. Once you can run music or movies in 3 zones, 7:1 blu-ray movies, internet streaming from all over the planet, all your mp3's, control it all from a laptop,etc etc, the upgrade will seem like small potatoes on a mountain of delicious fries !


I got mine from J and R in NY, picked it up myself for about 1200. Price tag on display was 1499. i think 6ave might be cheaper but i live in another country, so shipping was not an option.


----------



## Issac

It seems every time someone talks to Denon they get a different story. I was told (after being placed on hold for five minutes) if I purchased now I will be entitled to the upgrade at no charge.


I guess time will tell.


----------



## Beerstalker

Yeah, I'm really leaning towards getting one. Tonight I finally got to mess around with one a bit while my buddy was seeing what he could do for me on the price. He got me down to within $100 of 6Ave, but after taxes that still ends up being $200 more to buy local.


He found out they have 2 display models, so he is going to ask his boss if he can sell me one of the display models and match 6Ave. If he can do that what do you guys think about me picking up a display model? He said it will still have the full manufacturer warranty. I might even pick up an extended service plan for it ($65 for 5 years I think).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Issac* /forum/post/14699368
> 
> 
> It seems every time someone talks to Denon they get a different story. I was told (after being placed on hold for five minutes) if I purchased now I will be entitled to the upgrade at no charge.
> 
> 
> I guess time will tell.



Yeah hopefully affeking will be able to let us know on Monday.


----------



## Issac

For less than 10% discount I would never purchase a display model. I have purchased from 6ave many times in the past and was always happy with my purchases.


----------



## kawzx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/14698935
> 
> 
> I called Denon yesterday asking about the Audyssey Volume Upgrade that is to be released on October 1st. I had told them that I read on here that receivers bought after October 1st would include a voucher to get the upgrade for free. I asked him if there was a way to check a serial number or production date or anything like that to make sure I got one with the voucher. The cstomer service person said he was not sure and placed me on hold for a few minutes. He came back and said that he was familiar with the Oct 1st upgrade but nobody there knew when or if it would be included with new receiver purchases. He promised to look into it further and call me back.
> 
> 
> Well, he just called me back and informed me that the voucher thing is not true. Anyone who purchases the 3808 after October 1st will still have to pay the $100 fee to get the upgrade.
> 
> 
> I suppose he very well could be wrong, but after hearing him say this I am probably going to take his word on it and just buy now. Hope this info is helpful to some of you guys.



Well, on the screen it showed the upgrade PACKAGE of 5 items, two of which were the Audyssey Volume and Dynamic EQ. I hope the whole package is only $100.


----------



## davidurban

When I start a BD or DVD and the audio stream switches to the main features stream (THD or DTS etc) for a second the 3808 flashes "offset -4db" Does anyone know what this is. It seems that I have to have the volume up closer to reference than if I am just listening to the TV. Is this part of the Audyssey?


----------



## ctcohen889

Largely based on reading this forum for weeks, I ordered a 3808 from 6th Ave which was out for delivery....DHL driver took it back to the local facility claiming he could not find my house...Oh well, now it's wait until Monday. It did give me time to flash an old Linksys wireless router as a client bridge, but still kind of frustrating. I really suspect that either the driver is really not too bright, or more likely, they had no other deliveries too close to me. With gas still near $4 per gallon, saves money to consolidate deliveries the next day. I was hoping to be able to shed some light on the upcoming upgrade - voucher or other indication it might be free for recent purchases. Sounds like it is very much up in the air.


----------



## nazareth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14661062
> 
> 
> OK. My 3808ci is in a new installation, but it is doing something rather weird???
> 
> 
> If I play something on the "Phono" input, the music cuts in and out about every 2-3 seconds unless I turn the projector on. Also, the "MONITOR" indicator on the receiver front panel flashes if the projector is off, but not if the projector is on. Then, when I shut off the projector while playing a phono source, the "MONITOR" indicator will restart flashing, but the music will stay on without cutting in and out again. Very strange.



I saw something similar when I setup my sister's 3808 connected to a PIONEER PRO-110FD via HDMI. If both TV & AMP were off for a long time (say overnight), we could turn on the AMP (leave the TV OFF) and play any analog source. However, if the TV was turned OFF, or TURNED ON & OFF after the analog source started playing, the audio would start cutting in and out every few seconds with the MONITOR light flashing. We saw the issue with any non-HDMI source input (FM radio/DVD via optical input/VCR/DirectTV). I can't remember for sure, but I don't think we saw it on Oppo DVD connected via HDMI. I couldn't figure out how long the DENON needed to be off before it would "reset" and start working correctly w/o the TV powered on, but it was longer than 5 minutes.


I did some trials and even had PIONEER come out and replace the HDMI interface board but had no improvement. The cutting in and out stopped as soon as the HDMI cable was disconnected OR if we set the TV to another HDMI input prior to turning it off. I did report this problem to DENON but I'm not sure if they are doing any work with it.


In my sister's case, I did find a work around... Turned out that the HDMI inputs on the TV were not all equal. If I connect the DENON to Pioneer input HDMI5/6/7 the problem doesn't happen. It only happens when connected to HDMI input 4 (first HDMI input).


So, if you have any, you may wish to try other HDMI inputs on your projector to see if the problem goes away.


Sean


----------



## nazareth

My sister has a 3808 unit connected to a Pioneer PRO-110FD. Whenever she is watching a video source (TV is on), and she hits the MUTE button, the OSD shows a "muting message" on the display. This message is persistent until the MUTE function is turned off. My sister is very concerned about potential burn-in/image retention on her plasma. Is it possible to make the OSD fade after some interval so burn-in/image retention can be avoided?


Thanks,


Sean


----------



## Issac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctcohen889* /forum/post/14700405
> 
> 
> Largely based on reading this forum for weeks, I ordered a 3808 from 6th Ave which was out for delivery....DHL driver took it back to the local facility claiming he could not find my house...Oh well, now it's wait until Monday. It did give me time to flash an old Linksys wireless router as a client bridge, but still kind of frustrating. I really suspect that either the driver is really not too bright, or more likely, they had no other deliveries too close to me. With gas still near $4 per gallon, saves money to consolidate deliveries the next day. I was hoping to be able to shed some light on the upcoming upgrade - voucher or other indication it might be free for recent purchases. Sounds like it is very much up in the air.



Sound like something FedEx Ground has been doing for awhile. Lazy drivers IMO.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctcohen889* /forum/post/14700405
> 
> 
> Largely based on reading this forum for weeks, I ordered a 3808 from 6th Ave which was out for delivery....DHL driver took it back to the local facility claiming he could not find my house...Oh well, now it's wait until Monday. It did give me time to flash an old Linksys wireless router as a client bridge, but still kind of frustrating. I really suspect that either the driver is really not too bright, or more likely, they had no other deliveries too close to me. With gas still near $4 per gallon, saves money to consolidate deliveries the next day. I was hoping to be able to shed some light on the upcoming upgrade - voucher or other indication it might be free for recent purchases. Sounds like it is very much up in the air.



If they used FEDEX Home Delivery, they only deliver Tuesday through Saturday, so they would try again today.


----------



## DocT

I have had a 3808ci for several months now after lurking in this thread, and I love it. The problem is I know nothing about the terminology, etc. People talk about crossover levels, settings for sub, and DRC and all that stuff. I obviously have the manual, but I am not even sure where to go to learn about all this stuff in general. I have no idea what a crossover frequency is or what it should be set to(or even how to do it, LOL). Any suggestions for a "primer" on audio settings/technology?


Thanks!


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DocT* /forum/post/14701655
> 
> 
> I have had a 3808ci for several months now after lurking in this thread, and I love it. The problem is I know nothing about the terminology, etc. People talk about crossover levels, settings for sub, and DRC and all that stuff. I obviously have the manual, but I am not even sure where to go to learn about all this stuff in general. I have no idea what a crossover frequency is or what it should be set to(or even how to do it, LOL). Any suggestions for a "primer" on audio settings/technology?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If you google "crossovers" you can get some really good info but the bottom line is crossovers are circuits that filter sound frequency(lows to highs) for your speakers.


If you have smaller speakers that can't handle the deep lows then you use crossovers to filter the lows out and send that signal to your subwoofer instead. This allows your speakers to work more efficiently, not trying to do something they can't. Sending smaller speakers a full-range signal not using crossovers usually makes them sound "muddy".


After running audyssey, go to your "manual speaker setup" in your GUI menus and change all your speakers to "small" .... then go to the "crossover" section and set your fronts and center to 80mhz to start...this works great for most cases. You can play with them a little and try 60 or 40mhz if you have really big fronts that handle lows well but setting them to small instead of large "activates" the crossovers so they don't get a full-range signal and you can manipulate what signal they get to make them sound the best that they can.


For instance, Audyssey sees my fronts as "large" and sets them that way. However they are not truly full-range speakers(most are not regardless of how expensive/good) and sending the lows to them makes them less "bright" and more "muddy".


My M&K subwoofer is much more suited to handle these lows so I send the lows(20-60mhz) to it rather than the fronts/center using the crossover cicuits. This lets my fronts/center handle the mids and highs only, which sounds much clearer and brighter overall and dialogue is much clearer for me. The lows are still played and no signal is lost, but it plays those low-frequency signals through my sub rather than taxing my fronts/center speakers in ways they cannot handle.


I have very expensive large front speakers but I still cross them at 80mhz and that sounds the best for my setup.


I'm no expert and you can get some really good information about this stuff. Audioholics has a really good article about using the crossovers and setting your speakers to "small" somewhere that I read but I'm just too lazy to find it for you. Maybe some kind people here will link you to some good info in the meantime.


Hope I helped a bit, I gave the layman's version(my version as I understand it anyway) because I'm definately a layman.


----------



## Keith Roberts

Anybody got the link to the "PC software controller app" for the 3808.

it was posted on here a while back and was very useful.


Cheers !


----------



## just_visiting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14661062
> 
> 
> OK. My 3808ci is in a new installation, but it is doing something rather weird???
> 
> 
> If I play something on the "Phono" input, the music cuts in and out about every 2-3 seconds unless I turn the projector on. Also, the "MONITOR" indicator on the receiver front panel flashes if the projector is off, but not if the projector is on. Then, when I shut off the projector while playing a phono source, the "MONITOR" indicator will restart flashing, but the music will stay on without cutting in and out again. Very strange.



This might do the trick for u. Go into the Setup GUI > Source Select > Phono > Other > Video Select

now choose "SOURCE".


----------



## JudoJoey

Hi all, this is my first time posting in AVS. Just purchased my 3808 yesterday and worked furiously to set up my speakers, xbox 360 and an older sony dvd player (DVP-C675D), along with my Sammy 4665f (via HDMI into the "Monitor" HDMI slot).


Unfortunately, I dont know nearly enough about home audio setup and I have run into a snag with the DVD audio. All the speakers are working perfectly as I tested them with the audio mic setup and I have fully functional surround sound when I play my 360 (connected via HDMI).


I have the DVD player connected using component cables for video and a digital coax cable for audio, but no sound comes from the speakers. The cable is running from the only digital coax out port I have on the DVD player into the first Digital coax port marked "DVD" on the receiver. I also went into "Menu - Source Select - DVD - Assign - Digital - Coax 1" as that is the jack I plugged the digital coax into via the receiver, still no sound. I just purchased the cable yesterday.


*EDIT* I also just checked the DVD player's menu settings and ensured that the "Digital Out" option was turned "on" - Still no sound. (thanks for the quick replay anyway tho YellowLight!)


I have since instead plugged in a red/white RCA connection from DVD to the 3808 for at least some sound, and only get stereo sound. If anyone can help me figure out how to get the digital coax to work so that I can have surround I would be very grateful! Thanks very much in advance.




****FIXED****!!!!!


Thanks very much to just_visiting for the help! I had "DTS" selected in the Decode Imput, when it should have been "Auto". Working like magic now!! Thanks again for the quick responses!


****FIXED****!!!!!


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JudoJoey* /forum/post/14703688
> 
> 
> I also went into "Menu - Source Select - DVD - Assign - Digital - Coax 1" as that is the jack I plugged the digital coax into via the receiver, still no sound.



Perhaps you need to set the DVD player to output audio on the coax?


----------



## just_visiting




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JudoJoey* /forum/post/14703688
> 
> 
> Hi all, this is my first time posting in AVS. Just purchased my 3808 yesterday and worked furiously to set up my speakers, xbox 360 and an older sony dvd player, along with my Sammy 4665f (via HDMI into the "Monitor" HDMI slot).
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I dont know nearly enough about home audio setup and I have run into a snag with the DVD audio. All the speakers are working perfectly as I tested them with the audio mic setup and I have fully functional surround sound when I play my 360 (connected via HDMI).
> 
> 
> I have the DVD player connected using component cables for video and a digital coax cable for audio, but no sound comes from the speakers. The cable is running from the only digital coax out port I have on the DVD player into the first Digital coax port marked "DVD" on the receiver. I also went into "Menu - Source Select - DVD - Assign - Digital - Coax 1" as that is the jack I plugged the digital coax into via the receiver, still no sound. I just purchased the cable yesterday.
> 
> 
> I have since instead plugged in a red/white RCA connection from DVD to the 3808 for at least some sound, and only get stereo sound. If anyone can help me figure out how to get the digital coax to work so that I can have surround I would be very grateful! Thanks very much in advance.



Connect ur digital cable again. Now try pressing the "auto" button on the front flip-down panel to let the Denon detect the input signal. Also do u have ur DVD bitstreaming?


----------



## Beerstalker

Well guys I went ahead and bought the display model. He was able to match 6Ave's price, so after taxes and the 5 year extended warranty I spent about $160 more than if I would have ordered it. In the end I think it will bework it though as I won't have to worry about mailing it in if it ever needs serviced, and Ididn't have to wait for it to get shipped here.


I do have one question I'm hoping someone can help me out on. We weren't sure what Audyssey microphone it should have come with (model isn't listed in the manual that I can find). He gave me the DM-A409 microphone, is that the right one?


----------



## godfa7h3r

Well, I've owned my 3808 for four days now. I've been experiencing a problem with some of the upconvert/transcoding features such as turning a 1080i component input to 1080p HDMI or a 1080i HDMI to 1080p HDMI.


On my cable box and my original Xbox, I have been experiencing a few random picture glitches or almost a flicker. It isn't very common on my cable box, but it seems to be happening a lot on my Xbox. I have updated to FW 1.95 for the Denon. It's very noticeable and I've actually had guests comment on it already. Needless to say, I'm having some understandable buyers remorse because of these issues.


I'm also not overly impressed with the sound quality. I upgrade from a Sony 6.1 receiver that was nearly six years old so I was expecting quite to improvement. However, to be honest, it hardly sounds any better regardless of source. Even when I was listening to DTS HD Master tracks or TrueHD tracks, it doesn't sound that great. I have Def Tech ProMonitor 1000s for F/L/SR/SL and a Def Tech C/L/R 2002 for my center so they aren't terrible speakers.


My question then is, what are your thoughts? Did I maybe just get a bad apple somehow? Should I exchange it for a different one? Does anyone else have upconvert/transcoding issues when changing singnals to HDMI?


Thank you in advance for any and all insight.


----------



## dloose

Watching the Ryder cup through a Dish VIP622 connected by HDMI to the 3808. The Dish is outputting DD. But, during commercials, the 3808 goes into "Dolby Digital" mode, during the regular programming it switches to Dolby Digital PLII. During commercials, most dialog is coming out of the L and R with a little in the center, during regualr programming dialog is nearly exclusively through the C. I've experienced this on other broadcasts and the switching of modes and hence where dialog is coming from is very aggrevating. I'd like to "lock" in one mode or the other but that doesn't seem possible. Yeah, I could lock it into Stereo but that would be suboptimal. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cowboy21

How do I make the Denon work with Vista or twonkymedia. I can't seem to get them to work together. I'm using a Linksys wired router and internet radio is working properly on the denon3808ci. I have no problem using the webrowser to set up the denon but can't get it to see eye to eye with twonky media or vista to stream music.


Thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith Roberts* /forum/post/14703611
> 
> 
> Anybody got the link to the "PC software controller app" for the 3808.
> 
> it was posted on here a while back and was very useful.
> 
> 
> Cheers !



here's the thread
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14704025
> 
> 
> Watching the Ryder cup through a Dish VIP622 connected by HDMI to the 3808. The Dish is outputting DD. But, during commercials, the 3808 goes into "Dolby Digital" mode, during the regular programming it switches to Dolby Digital PLII. During commercials, most dialog is coming out of the L and R with a little in the center, during regualr programming dialog is nearly exclusively through the C. I've experienced this on other broadcasts and the switching of modes and hence where dialog is coming from is very aggrevating. I'd like to "lock" in one mode or the other but that doesn't seem possible. Yeah, I could lock it into Stereo but that would be suboptimal. Anyone have any ideas?



if its saying PLII, then it would seem they are broadcasting only in stereo, so the receiver, using prologic2, matrix the sound into correct channels.


If you are saying the receiver lights up as dolby digital, then its a digital signal with distinct channels, what channels does it say its getting. (the channel dots on the left of the display).. if its only coming in as Left and Right, you are only going to get left and right output (because thats what they are explicitly sending, correct or not) it sounds more like an issue with the station's broadcast. My wife watches horse racing on TVG and they output a Dolby Digital signal with just the Center channel, which sounds like what that thing you are watching should be doing.


If you want to try and have the receiver "correct" it, when it says dolby digital, you can go into the receiver menu , under surround mode, and select one of the other options besides standard. but this will effect "correct" dolby digital sources as well.


----------



## amburan

Hi Fellow Denon 3808CI users,


My TV is SONY XS955 and I have connected Denon 3808CI to Sony via HDMI. Until yesterday, I have all the GUI displayed correctly in the TV. Suddenly today, I cannot see any display, but all TV, DVD images are being displayed fine.


I have not done any firmware update.... Any insight will be helpful.


Notes :


Source is set to TV/CBL, IPScaler ON, other have been set to Auto.


****************FIXED *********************


Guess What !!!! I did a power recycle as mentioned in earlier post (pressed the smaller power button)... displays working fine


*************** Fixed **********************


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowboy21* /forum/post/14704352
> 
> 
> How do I make the Denon work with Vista or twonkymedia. I can't seem to get them to work together. I'm using a Linksys wired router and internet radio is working properly on the denon3808ci. I have no problem using the webrowser to set up the denon but can't get it to see eye to eye with twonky media or vista to stream music.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Probably a router or operating system firewall problem. Try turning off UPNP in your router. This is router/bridge dependent, some connections to the 3808 work with UPNP on, some don't. I swapped bridges from a Squeezebox to a D-Link DAP-1522 and had to turn UPNP off for the D-Link. You may want to turn off firewalls in Windows temporarily. Some have had to either grant access to the Denon by MAC address or by putting the Denon in the DMZ of your router. Make sure you have sharing turned on in WMP - it's on option in WMP "Library". I use XP but it's probably the same in Vista. I use tversity instead of twonky but plenty here use the latter.


----------



## DocT

THanks, Snausy. I have B&W's LM1s for my fronts atm, so I assume they are considered small.


----------



## hdg360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14704025
> 
> 
> Watching the Ryder cup through a Dish VIP622 connected by HDMI to the 3808. The Dish is outputting DD. But, during commercials, the 3808 goes into "Dolby Digital" mode, during the regular programming it switches to Dolby Digital PLII. During commercials, most dialog is coming out of the L and R with a little in the center, during regualr programming dialog is nearly exclusively through the C. I've experienced this on other broadcasts and the switching of modes and hence where dialog is coming from is very aggrevating. I'd like to "lock" in one mode or the other but that doesn't seem possible. Yeah, I could lock it into Stereo but that would be suboptimal. Anyone have any ideas?




I have the same issue with my cable Box....90-95% of the stuff comes through the same as you...

It seems that even if the caption has the Dolby Digital sign that it may have been sent that way originally but however the cable company or sat company send it is another story...at least that's what I was told. So most of the things I see on cable are either PLII or just through the Center unless I switch it manually to something else.


Although the two or 3 HD channels that our cable co offers does come through correctly so it just depends on the channel


----------



## hdg360

So I just got my 3808 not to long ago and love it ....Any pointers or set-up stuff I can learn . I have just a reg ol Cable box .. a PS3 ...gonna get a WII for the family for x-mas and that should be all for now....I am running Def techs for the speakers and so far I really am enjoying it all.


Also how do I know that I have the latest update and all that stuff? Is there somewhere I can look to see it and if so what should I see?


Thanks


----------



## dloose




RickGavin said:


> if its saying PLII, then it would seem they are broadcasting only in stereo, so the receiver, using prologic2, matrix the sound into correct channels.
> 
> 
> This is a Dish broadcasting issue. They are broadcasting 3/2/.1 Dolby most of the time but whenever they broadcast a moving caption (which we are getting a lot of here in Houston compliments of IKE) this drops to 2/0/0 and interestingly the 3808 steers this to only the center channel. I don't know if the 3808 would do this with 2/0/0 from another source and I don't know if this is the correct surround behavior with this odd signal. The 3808 DOES report exactly what's going on.


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14707854
> 
> 
> I don't know if the 3808 would do this with 2/0/0 from another source and I don't know if this is the correct surround behavior with this odd signal. The 3808 DOES report exactly what's going on.



I could be wrong here, but this is my understanding of how it is "supposed" to work, at least in the case when you have PLII and your set to cinema mode... the receiver is attempting to determine how to "split" the stereo signal into multiple channels, and in "cinema" mode the bias for dialogue is the center channel (unless it receives some very big directional "hints"). This behavior is consistent for other sources (particularly stereo mix DVD's).


If you find this behavior not to your liking, you might take a stab at setting PLII mode to "music", which allows you modify some of the parameters for how the signal is "split" (panorama / dimension / center width).


----------



## marvod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerryray* /forum/post/12644555
> 
> 
> If I hit Mute, then hit volume up the sound comes back on but muste stays on my screen?
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this strange feature?



I'm getting this now. I upgraded last night to 1.95. I don't remember seeing this with 1.73.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nazareth* /forum/post/14701174
> 
> 
> My sister has a 3808 unit connected to a Pioneer PRO-110FD. Whenever she is watching a video source (TV is on), and she hits the MUTE button, the OSD shows a "muting message" on the display. This message is persistent until the MUTE function is turned off. My sister is very concerned about potential burn-in/image retention on her plasma. Is it possible to make the OSD fade after some interval so burn-in/image retention can be avoided?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Sean



Unless she is planning on keeping it muted for hours at a time, there should not be a problem.


----------



## Spiderr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marvod* /forum/post/14712882
> 
> 
> I'm getting this now. I upgraded last night to 1.95. I don't remember seeing this with 1.73.



So that was a problem with the last update. I had this come up also this weekend and didn't remember if this had ever occurred before since I rarely use Mute and actually it was an accident this weekend.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/14714948
> 
> 
> So that was a problem with the last update. I had this come up also this weekend and didn't remember if this had ever occurred before since I rarely use Mute and actually it was an accident this weekend.



Spiderr, have you tried power cycling the receiver or hard reset? What video connections are you using?


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marvod* /forum/post/14712882
> 
> 
> I'm getting this now. I upgraded last night to 1.95. I don't remember seeing this with 1.73.



I'm on the latest 3808 firmware and haven't seen this at all. I use mute all the time thoughout the day since I work from home. As someone else suggested, I'd try a hard reset.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenonyx* /forum/post/14715852
> 
> 
> i'm on the latest 3808 firmware and haven't seen this at all. I use mute all the time thoughout the day since i work from home. As someone else suggested, i'd try a hard reset.



+1


----------



## affeking

Here is my promised update on the update voucher question. I got my shipment from 6ave today, but it doesn't include any kind of coupon or voucher. I confirmed that it would about 3 times on my call with Kevin, so I'm not sure what the deal is. I have a call into him, but he's not in until tomorrow afternoon. Will let you guys know what I find, but right now I'm thinking I got screwed.


----------



## Issac

I have placed my order today with Roberto @ 6ave. There is no voucher of any kind. He had no knowledge of when the new firmware will be included.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by jerryray
> 
> If I hit Mute, then hit volume up the sound comes back on but mute stays on my screen?
> 
> 
> Anyone else see this strange feature?



Mine has been doing it from day one...very annoying


HH


----------



## teppy

Is there any way to speed up the process of accessing my home network? Somtimes when trying to selct playlist from windows media or just songs can take forever. I have my 3808 connected via ethernet cable directly to my dlink dir-655. I know that a wireless connection might be slower, so thats why I took the time and effort to run a cable through so that it could be wired. Once I get a playlist selected, it seems to play fine, its just getting there that is painful.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14717667
> 
> 
> Is there any way to speed up the process of accessing my home network? Somtimes when trying to selct playlist from windows media or just songs can take forever. I have my 3808 connected via ethernet cable directly to my dlink dir-655. I know that a wireless connection might be slower, so thats why I took the time and effort to run a cable through so that it could be wired. Once I get a playlist selected, it seems to play fine, its just getting there that is painful.



I have a DIR-655 also and used a long cat-6 cable for awhile. Recently I got this Dlink client bridge because I moved the HT into the living room and didn't want the cable cluttering things up:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127053 


It works awesome and it's tiny, just a bit larger than a credit card. Comes with it's own little ribbon cat-6 cable and it detected the wi-fi immediately and didn't require any changing from the wired connection setup.


I stream music and do FW updates without any issues with this little guy. It's so small that it dissappears in the back of the cabinet. I've heard of some people having internet radio drops and FW update problems with wi-fi but I have had zero problems(no drops using radio and two successful FW updates) with this unit and I'm very happy I got it. It can be used as client bridge, router or AP.


----------



## oz390gta

For some reason the OSD display of my 3808 no longer works. I first noticed it when the volume slider disappear from my TV screen. I figured it was some sort of preference getting screwed up so I got out the remote and now when I hit "Menu" the control panel on the 3808 display comes on but still nothing on the TV. The amp is still displaying the TV signal no problem.


Any ideas?


oz390gta


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14717982
> 
> 
> I have a DIR-655 also and used a long cat-6 cable for awhile. Recently I got this Dlink client bridge because I moved the HT into the living room and didn't want the cable cluttering things up:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127053
> 
> 
> It works awesome and it's tiny, just a bit larger than a credit card. Comes with it's own little ribbon cat-6 cable and it detected the wi-fi immediately and didn't require any changing from the wired connection setup.
> 
> 
> I stream music and do FW updates without any issues with this little guy. It's so small that it dissappears in the back of the cabinet. I've heard of some people having internet radio drops and FW update problems with wi-fi but I have had zero problems(no drops using radio and two successful FW updates) with this unit and I'm very happy I got it. It can be used as client bridge, router or AP.



but, does it actually work faster than the wired connection? I don't need wireless , I just need it to be faster.


edit:what I meant was that I don't need for my reciever to be wireless. Does this unit actually work better for you than a wired connection????


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oz390gta* /forum/post/14718264
> 
> 
> For some reason the OSD display of my 3808 no longer works. I first noticed it when the volume slider disappear from my TV screen. I figured it was some sort of preference getting screwed up so I got out the remote and now when I hit "Menu" the control panel on the 3808 display comes on but still nothing on the TV. The amp is still displaying the TV signal no problem.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> oz390gta



Power cycle the receiver using small power button.


----------



## teppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14717982
> 
> 
> I have a DIR-655 also and used a long cat-6 cable for awhile. Recently I got this Dlink client bridge because I moved the HT into the living room and didn't want the cable cluttering things up:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127053
> 
> 
> It works awesome and it's tiny, just a bit larger than a credit card. Comes with it's own little ribbon cat-6 cable and it detected the wi-fi immediately and didn't require any changing from the wired connection setup.
> 
> 
> I stream music and do FW updates without any issues with this little guy. It's so small that it dissappears in the back of the cabinet. I've heard of some people having internet radio drops and FW update problems with wi-fi but I have had zero problems(no drops using radio and two successful FW updates) with this unit and I'm very happy I got it. It can be used as client bridge, router or AP.




I actually just tonight ordered this: http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=663 


I wanted/needed to expand my wireless range. Its supposed to work like a repeater in bridge mode. I will see how it works.


----------



## Classico

I've just struggled through f/w update 1.95. For most it was a snap, but this time I snapped. Anyhow, has anyone noticed that the DolbyTrue HD has more articulation, especially in the rear and SB? And the DTS HD MA has a little tighter bass. Maybe it's just me--but I REALLY am liking what I'm hearing. If it's all in my mind--let me have my illusion.


Classico


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davidurban* /forum/post/14700240
> 
> 
> When I start a BD or DVD and the audio stream switches to the main features stream (THD or DTS etc) for a second the 3808 flashes "offset -4db" Does anyone know what this is. It seems that I have to have the volume up closer to reference than if I am just listening to the TV. Is this part of the Audyssey?



If I remember correctly this was a question that I had asked and it is part of the DVD specification. I basically increased the input level for the DVD input to compensate - if you search this forum for "low centre speaker volume" or "low speech", you'll find it is a recurring theme with users complaining of low speech levels when watching DVDs (some seem to switch to 5-channel or 7-channel simulated because of the issues).


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14718286
> 
> 
> Power cycle the receiver using small power button.



Do you lose any settings and is it just a matter of pushing the small button off then on or should I wait for X minutes before turning back on?


HH


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14720265
> 
> 
> Do you lose any settings and is it just a matter of pushing the small button off then on or should I wait for X minutes before turning back on?
> 
> 
> HH



You don't lose settings by power cycling using small power button. If you do the hard reset settings are lost.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14720369
> 
> 
> You don't lose settings by power cycling using small power button. If you do the hard reset settings are lost.



Please refresh my memory, how do you do a hard rest and it's intended purpose?


So the power cycling is nothing more than a simple push off and then push on?


My problem is the MUTE staying displayed on if you do volume + or - to return to last volume before muting.


HH


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14720409
> 
> 
> Please refresh my memory, how do you do a hard rest and it's intended purpose?
> 
> 
> So the power cycling is nothing more than a simple push off and then push on?
> 
> 
> My problem is the MUTE staying displayed on if you do volume + or - to return to last volume before muting.
> 
> 
> HH



Hard reset instruction in the owners manual page 58 (settings lost): http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf 


Yes, power cycling is simply turning off the power of the receiver using small power button and then turning the receiver back on. No settings lost.


I'm not seeing your MUTE problem at all on my 3808.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14720483
> 
> 
> i'm not seeing your mute problem at all on my 3808.



+1


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14720483
> 
> 
> Hard reset instruction in the owners manual page 58 (settings lost): http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf
> 
> 
> Yes, power cycling is simply turning off the power of the receiver using small power button and then turning the receiver back on. No settings lost.
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing your MUTE problem at all on my 3808.



I tried the power cycling, when I push the mute button it displays 'Muting : ON' and will stay displayed when I push volume up or down, I have to hit the muting button twice to get it to disappear.


HH


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14719572
> 
> 
> I've just struggled through f/w update 1.95. For most it was a snap, but this time I snapped. Anyhow, has anyone noticed that the DolbyTrue HD has more articulation, especially in the rear and SB? And the DTS HD MA has a little tighter bass. Maybe it's just me--but I REALLY am liking what I'm hearing. If it's all in my mind--let me have my illusion.
> 
> 
> Classico



me too, I thoght it was the cable that somehow improved. It is more open and detailed or am I crasy too.


----------



## cybrsage

I have my on screen display turned off. I do not want a big bar appearing whenever I change the volume. Until we get the volume normalizer stuff, I have to do it each time commerials come and go.


Without the on screen display, I also do not see MUTE.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14721955
> 
> 
> me too, I thoght it was the cable that somehow improved. It is more open and detailed or am I crasy too.



I found the greater improvement in the Dolby. I have only listened to one section of one movie, (one for Dolby & one for DTS) but they are ones I am very familiar with. I am trying to determine if some of the apparent Dolby improvement is a slight gain in volume. I will do more comparisons today, but if there are any other "illusionists" out there please chime in.


Classico


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14718271
> 
> 
> but, does it actually work faster than the wired connection? I don't need wireless , I just need it to be faster.
> 
> 
> edit:what I meant was that I don't need for my reciever to be wireless. Does this unit actually work better for you than a wired connection????



Well I wouldn't say "better" because what could be better than a wired connection? I would just say that I haven't noticed a difference when I changed to wireless and from what I hear around here that's pretty dang good.


The Denon still thinks it's wired...it's just using the wireless bridge to be wired.


No performance difference that I can tell. But if I wanted wired I'd have to drill a hole in the ceiling and run a cat-6 from the router on the 2nd level hanging down to the floor in my downstairs living-room. This is way cleaner and works great.


I'm sure the wired probably performs better(a bit faster) but for me it's not noticable. No stream drops and the FW update is fast without a hitch and that was the major problem some people have had with wireless. I don't know many people with computers in their home-theater room unless it's an HTPC. Wireless bridge is the obvious answer and I'm here to tell you that it CAN work great with the right setup.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/14717667
> 
> 
> Is there any way to speed up the process of accessing my home network? Somtimes when trying to selct playlist from windows media or just songs can take forever. I have my 3808 connected via ethernet cable directly to my dlink dir-655. I know that a wireless connection might be slower, so thats why I took the time and effort to run a cable through so that it could be wired. Once I get a playlist selected, it seems to play fine, its just getting there that is painful.



The 3808 wired to a DIR-655 can run at most as fast ethernet (100Mbps). The pocket router the other gentleman referred to is 802.11g at 54 Mbps. While it's a little slower, this isn't what's causing your playlist access slowness, it's the Denon interface.


I didn't try Windows Media Player much, and am using Tversity. Scrolling playlists is not fast, but it's doable. It'll never be like scrolling through on an iPod or media player.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/14723546
> 
> 
> The 3808 wired to a DIR-655 can run at most as fast ethernet (100Mbps). The pocket router the other gentleman referred to is 802.11g at 54 Mbps. While it's a little slower, this isn't what's causing your playlist access slowness, it's the Denon interface.
> 
> 
> I didn't try Windows Media Player much, and am using Tversity. Scrolling playlists is not fast, but it's doable. It'll never be like scrolling through on an iPod or media player.



About scrolling in NET/USB, if you guys haven't tried already:


Press the 'search' button once on the second Denon remote while in the music folder and then use left and right arrow to page up/down







Then down arrow to cancel the page up and down mode.


You will also find that the two 'tuning' left/right arrow buttons bottom second remote scroll a bit faster line by line then does the up/down arrows.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14720409
> 
> 
> Please refresh my memory, how do you do a hard rest and it's intended purpose?
> 
> 
> So the power cycling is nothing more than a simple push off and then push on?
> 
> 
> My problem is the MUTE staying displayed on if you do volume + or - to return to last volume before muting.
> 
> 
> HH



With text display turned on I don't see this issue on mine. If I do + or - volume control while muted the muted display bar goes away. What video connections are you using? i.e. HDMI, Component

Perhaps others can chime in if they see this happening with text display turned on and what video connections they are using.


I am using component video to the TV and component on all source inputs.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14723042
> 
> 
> I found the greater improvement in the Dolby. I have only listened to one section of one movie, (one for Dolby & one for DTS) but they are ones I am very familiar with. I am trying to determine if some of the apparent Dolby improvement is a slight gain in volume. I will do more comparisons today, but if there are any other "illusionists" out there please chime in.
> 
> 
> Classico



I'll drink the cool aid







Always sounds better to me though after an update


----------



## Spiderr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14714970
> 
> 
> Spiderr, have you tried power cycling the receiver or hard reset? What video connections are you using?



Sorry for the delay in responding. I did power cycle the receiver (small power button but not full reset) and I'm using HDMI for most of my connections. At the time it happened, I turned the unit off and back on and the Mute display was gone. Didn't thing much of it till reading it here as a potential bug.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/14724162
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding. I did power cycle the receiver (small power button but not full reset) and I'm using HDMI for most of my connections. At the time it happened, I turned the unit off and back on and the Mute display was gone. Didn't thing much of it till reading it here as a potential bug.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14723872
> 
> 
> With text display turned on I don't see this issue on mine. If I do + or - volume control while muted the muted display bar goes away. What video connections are you using? i.e. HDMI, Component
> 
> Perhaps others can chime in if they see this happening with text display turned on and what video connections they are using.
> 
> 
> I am using component video to the TV and component on all source inputs.



Thanks Spiderr, others?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/14723546
> 
> 
> The 3808 wired to a DIR-655 can run at most as fast ethernet (100Mbps). The pocket router the other gentleman referred to is 802.11g at 54 Mbps. While it's a little slower, this isn't what's causing your playlist access slowness, it's the Denon interface.
> 
> 
> I didn't try Windows Media Player much, and am using Tversity. Scrolling playlists is not fast, but it's doable. It'll never be like scrolling through on an iPod or media player.



I may be crazy but I'm pretty sure browsing sped up when I got my qnap 101 running twonky. It's a pretty nice little box.


----------



## BkmDano

Hello all


350+ pages and I think I read them all, don't tell the boss










I would like to add a second set of in-wall side surrounds to my room. Has anyone tried the A+B setup on the 3808 to run a second set of side surrounds? If so did it work OK?


Thanks!

Dano


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14724119
> 
> 
> I'll drink the cool aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always sounds better to me though after an update



Is that the KoolAid, a mind game, or simply because of expectation?

I wasn't looking for anything. I just wanted to make sure everything worked after my update drama. What I heard was totally unexpected--but a real pleasant surprise. I only hope further updates don't reverse the trend.


IMO good sound design that sounds great is 75% of the BD Hdef experience.


Classico


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14724179
> 
> 
> Thanks Spiderr, others?



I don't have this issue on my 3808. I use HDMI for everything.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14723872
> 
> 
> With text display turned on I don't see this issue on mine. If I do + or - volume control while muted the muted display bar goes away. What video connections are you using? i.e. HDMI, Component
> 
> Perhaps others can chime in if they see this happening with text display turned on and what video connections they are using.
> 
> 
> I am using component video to the TV and component on all source inputs.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/14724162
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay in responding. I did power cycle the receiver (small power button but not full reset) and I'm using HDMI for most of my connections. At the time it happened, I turned the unit off and back on and the Mute display was gone. Didn't thing much of it till reading it here as a potential bug.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14725947
> 
> 
> I don't have this issue on my 3808. I use HDMI for everything.



Thanks Schwa, others?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14725933
> 
> 
> Is that the KoolAid, a mind game, or simply because of expectation?
> 
> I wasn't looking for anything. I just wanted to make sure everything worked after my update drama. What I heard was totally unexpected--but a real pleasant surprise. I only hope further updates don't reverse the trend.
> 
> 
> IMO good sound design that sounds great is 75% of the BD Hdef experience.
> 
> 
> Classico



What ever you want it to be







The 3808 always sounds great to me.


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nazareth* /forum/post/14701153
> 
> 
> I saw something similar when I setup my sister's 3808 connected to a PIONEER PRO-110FD via HDMI. If both TV & AMP were off for a long time (say overnight), we could turn on the AMP (leave the TV OFF) and play any analog source. However, if the TV was turned OFF, or TURNED ON & OFF after the analog source started playing, the audio would start cutting in and out every few seconds with the MONITOR light flashing. We saw the issue with any non-HDMI source input (FM radio/DVD via optical input/VCR/DirectTV). I can't remember for sure, but I don't think we saw it on Oppo DVD connected via HDMI. I couldn't figure out how long the DENON needed to be off before it would "reset" and start working correctly w/o the TV powered on, but it was longer than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> I did some trials and even had PIONEER come out and replace the HDMI interface board but had no improvement. The cutting in and out stopped as soon as the HDMI cable was disconnected OR if we set the TV to another HDMI input prior to turning it off. I did report this problem to DENON but I'm not sure if they are doing any work with it.
> 
> 
> In my sister's case, I did find a work around... Turned out that the HDMI inputs on the TV were not all equal. If I connect the DENON to Pioneer input HDMI5/6/7 the problem doesn't happen. It only happens when connected to HDMI input 4 (first HDMI input).
> 
> 
> So, if you have any, you may wish to try other HDMI inputs on your projector to see if the problem goes away.
> 
> 
> Sean



My projector has a single lone DVI connector, which is connected to the Denon via a DVI/HDMI cable. I wish I had another option, but I will probably be stuck with this for a while until I upgrade the projector.


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *just_visiting* /forum/post/14703652
> 
> 
> This might do the trick for u. Go into the Setup GUI > Source Select > Phono > Other > Video Select
> 
> now choose "SOURCE".



That is exactly how it is, but it still cuts the sound in/out.


----------



## endersgame

I have searched this thread and also the SamsungLNXXA650 thread to see if anybody has asked which will do a better job of scaling and I have not found anything about it. Would anyone here have an opinion?


----------



## Spiderr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkmDano* /forum/post/14725347
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> 350+ pages and I think I read them all, don't tell the boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to add a second set of in-wall side surrounds to my room. Has anyone tried the A+B setup on the 3808 to run a second set of side surrounds? If so did it work OK?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dano



Works out great for me with four Klipsch RS52 on the side of my rather long room.


----------



## BkmDano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/14731577
> 
> 
> Works out great for me with four Klipsch RS52 on the side of my rather long room.



Thanks Spiderr!!! That's great news the A+B functionality works, especially since I cut the drywall for my in-walls


----------



## jimduffett

Before I go through the process of sending my receiver back, I thought I would see if anyone here could point me to something I have missed.


Two days ago I was watching TV and the volume suddenly went away, as if muted, but no sound at all. Changing inputs still would not yield sound at all.


I powered down and back and lost the video as well. No on screen display or any source. I tried HDMI and component out. Nothing.


Did a hard reset, which worked since I can see the unit display, but no change. Still no sound and no video. This is one of the very early units shipped and I have had it for a year+.


Anything I am not thinking of?


Sources I have and tried:

Tivo HD - HDMI

Panny Blu Ray - HDMI

Toshiba HD-XA2 - HDMI

Wii - Component


Even hooked up a vcr via RCA cable and no sound or video, though the unit does power on...


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rdlm

Is there a way to wake up (access) the system via the Ethernet/web interface if it is powered down? I found this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3556 from back in December that says you can do this, but I can't get any response over the network unless it's powered on.


I know some computers can do this...


----------



## LowellG

Where do people find the great deals on these that I read about every so often? I am debating between this and the 2809, or Onkyo 806/876. I can find good deals on all but the 3808. I can only find retail price on the 3808.


----------



## aaronwt

Make a phone call to get the best deals from authorized sellers.


----------



## cybrsage

You can call 6ave and tell them you are a AVSForum member.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14734593
> 
> 
> Is there a way to wake up (access) the system via the Ethernet/web interface if it is powered down? I found this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3556 from back in December that says you can do this, but I can't get any response over the network unless it's powered on.
> 
> 
> I know some computers can do this...



You have to set the Power Save option to Off. That's covered in the manual.


----------



## Erock1

Does anyone know if I would have to update my firmware to 1.95 to be able to purchase and utilize the Oct. 1 upgrades?


I only updated my 3808 firmware after purchase so it presently has the 1.57 firmware version. Works OK for my use, no need of Internet radio or browsing at this time.

TIA,

Eric


----------



## Infominister

...And does anyone know how the purchase of the Oct. 1 feature upgrade will be transacted...do you pay for it on the Denon website and then do an Ethernet download, or what?


----------



## nazareth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14726167
> 
> 
> My projector has a single lone DVI connector, which is connected to the Denon via a DVI/HDMI cable. I wish I had another option, but I will probably be stuck with this for a while until I upgrade the projector.



Did you ever try setting your projector to another input prior to turning it off. As I indicated, doing this made the Denon stop "pulsing" the audio on-and-off. Alternatively, maybe if you loop your HDMI signal thru an HDMI repeater/switch, on which you could select another source input, and maybe the DENON would detect HDMI disconnected and also avoid this audio issue. As I was able to "fix" the problem by using an alternate HDMI input to the TV, I did not try this solution. Monoprice has a ~$30-40 HDMI switch w/remote that may work for this purpose.


Sean


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/14736917
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I would have to update my firmware to 1.95 to be able to purchase and utilize the Oct. 1 upgrades?



This question has been asked, and no one knows for sure. I speculated that, since previous firmware updates have been cumulative, that on 1 Oct., it would see what you have, and whatever is not up to date, would be updated first, then apply the upgrade. Otherwise, it would just add the feature upgrades to any firmware.



> Quote:
> I only updated my 3808 firmware after purchase so it presently has the 1.57 firmware version. Works OK for my use, no need of Internet radio or browsing at this time.



I also only updated the AVR, when I bought it, but I have 1.73.


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/14736917
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I would have to update my firmware to 1.95 to be able to purchase and utilize the Oct. 1 upgrades?
> 
> 
> I only updated my 3808 firmware after purchase so it presently has the 1.57 firmware version. Works OK for my use, no need of Internet radio or browsing at this time.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Eric



You will need to update your firmware before you can get the upgrade...


cheers


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14737099
> 
> 
> ...And does anyone know how the purchase of the Oct. 1 feature upgrade will be transacted...do you pay for it on the Denon website and then do an Ethernet download, or what?



Yes.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/14738134
> 
> 
> You will need to update your firmware before you can get the upgrade...



On the menu, by choosing 'upgrade', will it seamlessly update and then upgrade, or does one have choose 'update', and when it ends, one chooses 'upgrade'?

Any word on how much time the upgrade takes?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14734593
> 
> 
> Is there a way to wake up (access) the system via the Ethernet/web interface if it is powered down? I found this post: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=3556 from back in December that says you can do this, but I can't get any response over the network unless it's powered on.
> 
> 
> I know some computers can do this...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/14735515
> 
> 
> You have to set the Power Save option to Off.



This is 100% correct...it was one of the things that was covered in the Denon CI training that I attended yesterday


RayJr


----------



## Jay O'Brien

*Subject: How to store and access music on a home computer network?
*

Dear Denon 3808CI enthuiasts,


I've been a 3808CI owner now for a year. Most of my use is for the 3808CI to feed two channel audio from FM radio, from internet radio or from my Sony 400 disc CD changer to my living room stereo speakers in the ceiling. This works fine except for the need to reboot the 3808CI about once a week with the small power switch to restore the internet radio.


I have an extensive wired LAN in my home and I control the 3808CI from a computer remote from the 3808CI. I select inputs, select internet radio streams, change volume and mute the receiver from the remote computer. I also have R5 universal remotes I use via a Russound IR repeater to control the 3808CI and the CD changer.


I've learned a lot from lurking here, and I appreciate the effort that you all put into helping people who bring issues to this forum. Perhaps my quest for information may help others in the future. I do understand that there are several ways to go, and I'm prepared to sort out any answers I may receive.


I'm finally ready to commit my record and CD collection to computer files. I would appreciate recommendations from this forum on exactly how to do that.

*Here are my requirements:*


1. Audio files to be stored on a Network Attached Storage (NAS) device accessible over the LAN by remote computers and the 3808CI. I prefer to not dedicate a full-time computer to this storage task; I will buy the appropriate NAS device.


2. The 3808CI must be able to play the selections from the files as directed from the remote computer. The remote computer is not to be involved with the audio itself when being played by the 3808CI; the remote computer merely tells the 3808CI what to do and then goes away while the 3808CI works from play lists of some kind. A random play selection is not necessary but would be nice.


3. Remote computer will build, rip or copy audio files and store them for the 3808CI to play, or for a remote computer to play directly without the 3808CI. Files to be created on the remote computer will be made either directly from audio files on CDs, downloaded audio files, or from other audio sources such as CDs played in the computer, a cassette player or turntable.

*My questions:*


1. What file format or formats should I use? I suspect that several could be used, decided by the "quality" of the original audio. Some formats are WAV, FLAC, MP3, and WMA, perhaps more. Can they be mixed and still played on the 3808CI?


2. What program should I use to create the files? My computers run XP Pro.


3. What file and directory (folder) structure should I use on the NAS device?


4. What NAS device is best, expecting that it will also be used to store non-entertainment backup and shared data for the computers on the LAN?


5. I don't presently own an iPod, MP3 player, or equivalent, but I might get one in the future. Is this a consideration as to which file format(s) to choose?


6. Where should I go to avail myself of on-line audio, perhaps avoiding the need to convert some of my vinyl recordings and CDs to an audio file format? I understand selections are available for purchase at Amazon and the like; which sites have you found are best?


7. Is there already a source on-line that will answer these questions? Or perhaps a post here that I've overlooked? Please remember that my first requirement is that the files are playable directly by the 3808CI.


Jay O'Brien

Folsom, California


----------



## gte747e

I posted this in another thread, but I'd greatly appreciate some advice from some Denon folks. I am trying to decide on the Panasonic DMP-BD35K to add to my Denon 3808.

I have a 1080p/24fps TV and a Denon 3808.

I'd like to be able to bitstream all of the audio codecs via HDMI.

I don't want the analog inputs, so is the Panasonic BD55K (vs BD35K) overkill for me? Are analog outputs the only difference between the 55K and the 35K?


I have a PS3 but I'd like better IR integration (i know there are workarounds, i have one), and mine is in a Home theater cabinet, so it gets hot (and thus noisy).


Another question...

I have 3 HDMI inputs on my Denon receiver.

My current components via HDMI are DirecTV HR21, PS3, and HD DVD A35. Which would be best for me to change to component (and optical) - the HR21 or the A35? I only have 10 HD DVDs and I rarely watch them, but I'm not sure HDMI has any advantages for the DirecTV DVR.


I greatly appreciate any advice.


----------



## aaronwt

Just get an HDMI switch. I use several and have no problems using them with my 3808. FOr bitstreaming(advanced codecs) components I use an HDMI 1.3 3x1 HDMI switch. It works perfectly. I have over a dozen components all using HDMI going through my 3808. HDMI is the easiest since one cable supplies audio and video. I can't imagine ever going back to analog cables for video or optical/coaxial cables for audio.


----------



## Waidian

Hi I was hoping someone could help me out. Should I run all components (Comcast dvr and PS3) through the 3808? I seem to recall reading a post about running the cable box via hdmi to the tv and then running cables to the 3808 for my 7.1. Or would it just be simpler to run everything through the 3808 and use a single hdmi cable up to the tv. Sorry for being a newb but I've been searching for the past 4 hours trying to find the answers in this thread.


----------



## aaronwt

One cable is always easier. One cable from the 3808 to the TV. And one cable from each component to the 3808.


HDMI carries audio and video so with the one cable it makes for an easier and neater install.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waidian* /forum/post/14741425
> 
> 
> Hi I was hoping someone could help me out. Should I run all components (Comcast dvr and PS3) through the 3808? I seem to recall reading a post about running the cable box via hdmi to the tv and then running cables to the 3808 for my 7.1. Or would it just be simpler to run everything through the 3808 and use a single hdmi cable up to the tv. Sorry for being a newb but I've been searching for the past 4 hours trying to find the answers in this thread.



For ease of use, run one cable from the AVR to the TV and run everything to the AVR.


Some people say they do not want any chance of the AVR molesting the video stream, so they run the video to the TV and the audio to the AVR. This means you need to change two inputs instead of one.


Neither is better, it is really just up to you.


I personally like the ease of use of changing only the AVR. It has a higher WAF.


----------



## aaronwt

The 3808 does not do anything to the video signal if you have the video processing off.


----------



## schek

Hi, all,


I've read many posts in this thread concerning Dolby PLIIx. However most posters have a 7.1 system. My set up is a 5.1 speaker system with Dish Sat (HDMI) and a Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD player (HDMI) coming in going to a Sony XBR RPTV.


For most of the higher quality sound sources, I get great surround sound to my 5.1 setup. What I'd like to do is to get PLIIx surround for my lower quality (stereo) sources.


My questions:

1. Can I invoke PLIIx with my 5.1 setup? (I've kind of faked it out by saying I have a SB set of speakers (but I don't).

2. If I have to say that I have a 7.1 setup, will Audyssey recognize what I really have?

3. I assume from the posts that I've read that to set PLIIx, I have to be playing each particular codec to make the setting?


This thread has been an intimidating task to read, but I've learned a lot from it. Still trying to digest the tips I've read and get everything performing well. I'm really impressed with the 3808 so far, coming from an old 3802.


Thanks.

Steve


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14741030
> 
> *Subject: How to store and access music on a home computer network?
> *
> 
> Dear Denon 3808CI enthuiasts,
> 
> 
> I've been a 3808CI owner now for a year. Most of my use is for the 3808CI to feed two channel audio from FM radio, from internet radio or from my Sony 400 disc CD changer to my living room stereo speakers in the ceiling. This works fine except for the need to reboot the 3808CI about once a week with the small power switch to restore the internet radio.
> 
> 
> I have an extensive wired LAN in my home and I control the 3808CI from a computer remote from the 3808CI. I select inputs, select internet radio streams, change volume and mute the receiver from the remote computer. I also have R5 universal remotes I use via a Russound IR repeater to control the 3808CI and the CD changer.
> 
> 
> I've learned a lot from lurking here, and I appreciate the effort that you all put into helping people who bring issues to this forum. Perhaps my quest for information may help others in the future. I do understand that there are several ways to go, and I'm prepared to sort out any answers I may receive.
> 
> 
> I'm finally ready to commit my record and CD collection to computer files. I would appreciate recommendations from this forum on exactly how to do that.
> 
> *Here are my requirements:*
> 
> 
> 1. Audio files to be stored on a Network Attached Storage (NAS) device accessible over the LAN by remote computers and the 3808CI. I prefer to not dedicate a full-time computer to this storage task; I will buy the appropriate NAS device.
> 
> 
> 2. The 3808CI must be able to play the selections from the files as directed from the remote computer. The remote computer is not to be involved with the audio itself when being played by the 3808CI; the remote computer merely tells the 3808CI what to do and then goes away while the 3808CI works from play lists of some kind. A random play selection is not necessary but would be nice.
> 
> 
> 3. Remote computer will build, rip or copy audio files and store them for the 3808CI to play, or for a remote computer to play directly without the 3808CI. Files to be created on the remote computer will be made either directly from audio files on CDs, downloaded audio files, or from other audio sources such as CDs played in the computer, a cassette player or turntable.
> 
> *My questions:*
> 
> 
> 1. What file format or formats should I use? I suspect that several could be used, decided by the "quality" of the original audio. Some formats are WAV, FLAC, MP3, and WMA, perhaps more. Can they be mixed and still played on the 3808CI?
> 
> 
> 2. What program should I use to create the files? My computers run XP Pro.
> 
> 
> 3. What file and directory (folder) structure should I use on the NAS device?
> 
> 
> 4. What NAS device is best, expecting that it will also be used to store non-entertainment backup and shared data for the computers on the LAN?
> 
> 
> 5. I don't presently own an iPod, MP3 player, or equivalent, but I might get one in the future. Is this a consideration as to which file format(s) to choose?
> 
> 
> 6. Where should I go to avail myself of on-line audio, perhaps avoiding the need to convert some of my vinyl recordings and CDs to an audio file format? I understand selections are available for purchase at Amazon and the like; which sites have you found are best?
> 
> 
> 7. Is there already a source on-line that will answer these questions? Or perhaps a post here that I've overlooked? Please remember that my first requirement is that the files are playable directly by the 3808CI.
> 
> 
> Jay O'Brien
> 
> Folsom, California



I hope this helps.

I only have one computer and it's an old laptop running XP. I used Exact Audio Copy to rip all my cds to FLAC. I use Media Monkey to manage the library and make playlists. Finally it's all stored on a QNAP 101. I had tried many different computer based server options and was not happy with any of them. The Qnap has been great. I think the browsing is faster using it than the PC software. I use command 3808 most of the time to control the AVR from my pc.


I have been very happy with flac. You will have to read up on how to get Exact Audio Copy to rip flac but it is easy. After you rip the tracks then import to Media Monkey. You can make playlists and convert tracks to MP3 for use on a player. This will give you multiple copies of tracks but drive space is cheap and it doesn't really bother me. The Qnap comes without a drive so you can put whatever you want in it (up to a terabyte I think.) I have over 5000 flacs and 6500 mp3s. Plus pics and backups on the drive and I'm not even half full on my 750GB drive. You can also hook more drives to it either USB or esata.


Good luck


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14743561
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> I only have one computer and it's an old laptop running XP. I used Exact Audio Copy to rip all my cds to FLAC. I use Media Monkey to manage the library and make playlists. Finally it's all stored on a QNAP 101. I had tried many different computer based server options and was not happy with any of them. The Qnap has been great. I think the browsing is faster using it than the PC software. I use command 3808 most of the time to control the AVR from my pc.
> 
> 
> I have been very happy with flac. You will have to read up on how to get Exact Audio Copy to rip flac but it is easy. After you rip the tracks then import to Media Monkey. You can make playlists and convert tracks to MP3 for use on a player. This will give you multiple copies of tracks but drive space is cheap and it doesn't really bother me. The Qnap comes without a drive so you can put whatever you want in it (up to a terabyte I think.) I have over 5000 flacs and 6500 mp3s. Plus pics and backups on the drive and I'm not even half full on my 750GB drive. You can also hook more drives to it either USB or esata.
> 
> 
> Good luck



Bit off topic but:

I also use FLAC files for my audio and Media Monkey for maintaining the library - but I do the CD ripping into FLAC with MediaMonkey. I use Adobe Audition for digitizing LP's and a SB Audigy2 soundboard. Don't skimp on the sound board. Directory structure is personal preference but since the 3808 doesn't have much of a search feature I have settled on:

Music/AlphabeticalLetter[A-Z]/Artist/album. This works well so far for about 7000 tracks. As a mediaserver I use tversity. Be sure you buy 2 drives 'cuz you'll need a backup; after about 2 years of ripping and digitizing and metagging, that library is the most valuable toy I own.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schek* /forum/post/14742708
> 
> 
> Hi, all,
> 
> 
> I've read many posts in this thread concerning Dolby PLIIx. However most posters have a 7.1 system. My set up is a 5.1 speaker system with Dish Sat (HDMI) and a Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD player (HDMI) coming in going to a Sony XBR RPTV.
> 
> 
> For most of the higher quality sound sources, I get great surround sound to my 5.1 setup. What I'd like to do is to get PLIIx surround for my lower quality (stereo) sources.
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1. Can I invoke PLIIx with my 5.1 setup? (I've kind of faked it out by saying I have a SB set of speakers (but I don't).
> 
> 2. If I have to say that I have a 7.1 setup, will Audyssey recognize what I really have?
> 
> 3. I assume from the posts that I've read that to set PLIIx, I have to be playing each particular codec to make the setting?
> 
> 
> This thread has been an intimidating task to read, but I've learned a lot from it. Still trying to digest the tips I've read and get everything performing well. I'm really impressed with the 3808 so far, coming from an old 3802.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Steve



Steve, you don't need PLIIx...all you need is PLII for a 5.1 setup. I have a 5.1 setup as well, and use PLII for all two-channel audio sources. When you use PLII, you have the option of 'cinema' or 'music'. For tv, I go with 'cinema' with excellent results.


For more information on PLII try here:

Dolby Technologies - PLII 


If you want to know more about PLIIx (for 7.1) try here:

Dolby Technologies - PLIIx


----------



## schek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14745648
> 
> 
> Steve, you don't need PLIIx...all you need is PLII for a 5.1 setup. I have a 5.1 setup as well, and use PLII for all two-channel audio sources. When you use PLII, you have the option of 'cinema' or 'music'. For tv, I go with 'cinema' with excellent results.
> 
> 
> For more information on PLII try here:
> 
> Dolby Technologies - PLII
> 
> 
> If you want to know more about PLIIx (for 7.1) try here:
> 
> Dolby Technologies - PLIIx




Thanks for your answer, Brad. Am I correct in saying that I must be playing each individual codec to set up PLII? No way to do it en masse?


----------



## tboe77

Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Earlier this year (about April) I made the leap, after months of research, into high(er) end audio. I replaced my Sony HTIB with the Denon 3808ci, Paradigm Monitor Series speakers, and an SVS sub. I am in audio heaven! Loving the 3808.


Here is my issue. I establishing a wired ethernet connection to my 3808 just doesn't seem practical in my home. My PC and modem are on the main floor and my home theater setup is in the basement. I don't want to start drilling holes and I don't want to string up 50' of cable everytime I want to do a firmware update. (I know, I know, it's supposed to be done via a hardwired connection, but as Dirty Harry says, "You gotta ask yourself a question. Do I feel lucky?" I guess I do.)


Anyhow, I don't know much about networking, so I'm not sure of the best way to accomplish this. I do have wireless access. The modem/router supplied by my ISP is a 2wire Gateway 2700. I am able to access the internet wirelessly through it with my Nintendo wii, which is also located in the basement. My question is (finally!!!): What device do I need to buy that will provide access to the wireless network and to which I can connect the 3808ci, and possibly other devices (like, a blu-ray player), using ethernet cable?


I'd appreciate any help, not only on suggestions for the necessary hardware, but also with instructions on setup/installation. Thanks very much.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/14747244
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Earlier this year (about April) I made the leap, after months of research, into high(er) end audio. I replaced my Sony HTIB with the Denon 3808ci, Paradigm Monitor Series speakers, and an SVS sub. I am in audio heaven! Loving the 3808.
> 
> 
> Here is my issue. I establishing a wired ethernet connection to my 3808 just doesn't seem practical in my home. My PC and modem are on the main floor and my home theater setup is in the basement. I don't want to start drilling holes and I don't want to string up 50' of cable everytime I want to do a firmware update. (I know, I know, it's supposed to be done via a hardwired connection, but as Dirty Harry says, "You gotta ask yourself a question. Do I feel lucky?" I guess I do.)
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know much about networking, so I'm not sure of the best way to accomplish this. I do have wireless access. The modem/router supplied by my ISP is a 2wire Gateway 2700. I am able to access the internet wirelessly through it with my Nintendo wii, which is also located in the basement. My question is (finally!!!): What device do I need to buy that will provide access to the wireless network and to which I can connect the 3808ci, and possibly other devices (like, a blu-ray player), using ethernet cable?
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any help, not only on suggestions for the necessary hardware, but also with instructions on setup/installation. Thanks very much.



you need a wireless bridge. I don't know much about them but if you download and search this thread you'll find lot's of suggestions.


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/14747244
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Earlier this year (about April) I made the leap, after months of research, into high(er) end audio. I replaced my Sony HTIB with the Denon 3808ci, Paradigm Monitor Series speakers, and an SVS sub. I am in audio heaven! Loving the 3808.
> 
> 
> Here is my issue. I establishing a wired ethernet connection to my 3808 just doesn't seem practical in my home. My PC and modem are on the main floor and my home theater setup is in the basement. I don't want to start drilling holes and I don't want to string up 50' of cable everytime I want to do a firmware update. (I know, I know, it's supposed to be done via a hardwired connection, but as Dirty Harry says, "You gotta ask yourself a question. Do I feel lucky?" I guess I do.)
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know much about networking, so I'm not sure of the best way to accomplish this. I do have wireless access. The modem/router supplied by my ISP is a 2wire Gateway 2700. I am able to access the internet wirelessly through it with my Nintendo wii, which is also located in the basement. My question is (finally!!!): What device do I need to buy that will provide access to the wireless network and to which I can connect the 3808ci, and possibly other devices (like, a blu-ray player), using ethernet cable?
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any help, not only on suggestions for the necessary hardware, but also with instructions on setup/installation. Thanks very much.



This may be a long shot but I see the wii uses a wifi usb adaptor which would mean it also has an open ethernet port. It may be possible to connect from that open port to your 3808 using the wii for a bridge. I may be all wet but it wont hurt anything to try.


----------



## amburan

Try resetting the power button on the front of the 3808 (small one). It reset mine and it is working fine for me..


This is for the guy who lost his OSD display.....


----------



## amburan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oz390gta* /forum/post/14718264
> 
> 
> For some reason the OSD display of my 3808 no longer works. I first noticed it when the volume slider disappear from my TV screen. I figured it was some sort of preference getting screwed up so I got out the remote and now when I hit "Menu" the control panel on the 3808 display comes on but still nothing on the TV. The amp is still displaying the TV signal no problem.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> oz390gta



Pl see my earlier reply


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/14747244
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Earlier this year (about April) I made the leap, after months of research, into high(er) end audio. I replaced my Sony HTIB with the Denon 3808ci, Paradigm Monitor Series speakers, and an SVS sub. I am in audio heaven! Loving the 3808.
> 
> 
> Here is my issue. I establishing a wired ethernet connection to my 3808 just doesn't seem practical in my home. My PC and modem are on the main floor and my home theater setup is in the basement. I don't want to start drilling holes and I don't want to string up 50' of cable everytime I want to do a firmware update. (I know, I know, it's supposed to be done via a hardwired connection, but as Dirty Harry says, "You gotta ask yourself a question. Do I feel lucky?" I guess I do.)
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know much about networking, so I'm not sure of the best way to accomplish this. I do have wireless access. The modem/router supplied by my ISP is a 2wire Gateway 2700. I am able to access the internet wirelessly through it with my Nintendo wii, which is also located in the basement. My question is (finally!!!): What device do I need to buy that will provide access to the wireless network and to which I can connect the 3808ci, and possibly other devices (like, a blu-ray player), using ethernet cable?
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any help, not only on suggestions for the necessary hardware, but also with instructions on setup/installation. Thanks very much.




You don't have to use cabled connection. Wireless is fine. The upgrade happens via TCP so it will guarantee delivery of packets. You can search for any Wireless Ethernet bridge and you should be fine.


----------



## Makdaddy

Ok

I am really at my wits end.

I finally got around to moving a direct TV receiver into the new room with the 3808. The remote worked intermittently. I tried moving the box on the floor. That didn’t work, it wasn’t till I turned off the 3808, that the remote started to work. I even brought in a new receiver that I just got from my in-laws, it was doing the same thing. I put new batteries in the remote. Still only works when I turn off the 3808. Anyone else see this happen?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/14747244
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Long time lurker, first time poster. Earlier this year (about April) I made the leap, after months of research, into high(er) end audio. I replaced my Sony HTIB with the Denon 3808ci, Paradigm Monitor Series speakers, and an SVS sub. I am in audio heaven! Loving the 3808.
> 
> 
> Here is my issue. I establishing a wired ethernet connection to my 3808 just doesn't seem practical in my home. My PC and modem are on the main floor and my home theater setup is in the basement. I don't want to start drilling holes and I don't want to string up 50' of cable everytime I want to do a firmware update. (I know, I know, it's supposed to be done via a hardwired connection, but as Dirty Harry says, "You gotta ask yourself a question. Do I feel lucky?" I guess I do.)
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I don't know much about networking, so I'm not sure of the best way to accomplish this. I do have wireless access. The modem/router supplied by my ISP is a 2wire Gateway 2700. I am able to access the internet wirelessly through it with my Nintendo wii, which is also located in the basement. My question is (finally!!!): What device do I need to buy that will provide access to the wireless network and to which I can connect the 3808ci, and possibly other devices (like, a blu-ray player), using ethernet cable?
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any help, not only on suggestions for the necessary hardware, but also with instructions on setup/installation. Thanks very much.



I have this and it works great:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833127053 


It's really just plug n play if you have a wireless router set up. Set it to "client" and plug it in to the Denon. Boom you are connected. It's tiny and comes with a little cat-6 ribbon cable.


----------



## c722

Hi I have an audio problem connecting the 3808 to a Pio 607CMX monitor (via DVI). Source is a dvd player through HDMI. In the dvd player I set the HDMI Audio output to "Auto" (it has Auto/Off/2 CH PCM). The Pio's DVI in is connected to the 3808 HDMI out. I have no problem receiving the video, but I have totally no sound. If I switch off the Pio, the 3808 immediately receive the full bitstream DD or DTS from the dvd player. The moment I switch on the TV, all audio disappeared. If I force the dvd player's HDMI audio output to 2 Ch PCM, I can get the 2 channel sound, but obviously this is not the way to use 3808 right ? ( In the 3808 I already set the HDMI mode to be AMP. )


Has anyone experienced something similar ? You help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## highliner01

hi everyone.

can you please help to make a set up, so that I can see some video input on TV, while listening to Internet Radio?


in particular, I have PS3 connected to HDMI 1 input of 3808 and PS3 is programmed on DVD selection of the Remote Control. Then, while 3808 is set to Net/USB, via GUI I try to select DVD as Video Input for Net/USB and it does get selected, but nothing happens on TV...


it seems logical to be able to select HDMI 1 for Video Input in this case, but such option is not available.


anyone with experience of playing with this? my thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## hdmi4ever

Does the 3808 now have Dynamic EQ available out of the box? I don't have time to read through this entire incredibly long thread, but some posts I found on it dated a few months back suggested it was necessary to pay a professional installer. Is that still the case? If it's not already there straight out of the box, is it available as an inexpensive owner-upgradable feature?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdmi4ever* /forum/post/14756654
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 now have Dynamic EQ available out of the box? I don't have time to read through this entire incredibly long thread, but some posts I found on it dated a few months back suggested it was necessary to pay a professional installer. Is that still the case? If it's not already there straight out of the box, is it available as an inexpensive owner-upgradable feature?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1065934


----------



## hdmi4ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14756672
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1065934



Thanks! I'll wait and see what their experience is like with installing and using it.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14741030
> 
> *Subject: How to store and access music on a home computer network?*
> 
> 
> (snip)
> 
> *My questions:*
> 
> 
> 1. What file format or formats should I use? I suspect that several could be used, decided by the "quality" of the original audio. Some formats are WAV, FLAC, MP3, and WMA, perhaps more. Can they be mixed and still played on the 3808CI?
> 
> 
> 2. What program should I use to create the files? My computers run XP Pro.
> 
> 
> 3. What file and directory (folder) structure should I use on the NAS device?
> 
> 
> 4. What NAS device is best, expecting that it will also be used to store non-entertainment backup and shared data for the computers on the LAN?
> 
> 
> 5. I don't presently own an iPod, MP3 player, or equivalent, but I might get one in the future. Is this a consideration as to which file format(s) to choose?
> 
> 
> 6. Where should I go to avail myself of on-line audio, perhaps avoiding the need to convert some of my vinyl recordings and CDs to an audio file format? I understand selections are available for purchase at Amazon and the like; which sites have you found are best?
> 
> 
> 7. Is there already a source on-line that will answer these questions? Or perhaps a post here that I've overlooked? Please remember that my first requirement is that the files are playable directly by the 3808CI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14743561
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> I only have one computer and it's an old laptop running XP. I used Exact Audio Copy to rip all my cds to FLAC. I use Media Monkey to manage the library and make playlists. Finally it's all stored on a QNAP 101. I had tried many different computer based server options and was not happy with any of them. The Qnap has been great. I think the browsing is faster using it than the PC software. I use command 3808 most of the time to control the AVR from my pc.
> 
> 
> I have been very happy with flac. You will have to read up on how to get Exact Audio Copy to rip flac but it is easy. After you rip the tracks then import to Media Monkey. You can make playlists and convert tracks to MP3 for use on a player. This will give you multiple copies of tracks but drive space is cheap and it doesn't really bother me. The Qnap comes without a drive so you can put whatever you want in it (up to a terabyte I think.) I have over 5000 flacs and 6500 mp3s. Plus pics and backups on the drive and I'm not even half full on my 750GB drive. You can also hook more drives to it either USB or esata.
> 
> 
> Good luck





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14744286
> 
> 
> Bit off topic but:
> 
> I also use FLAC files for my audio and Media Monkey for maintaining the library - but I do the CD ripping into FLAC with MediaMonkey. I use Adobe Audition for digitizing LP's and a SB Audigy2 soundboard. Don't skimp on the sound board. Directory structure is personal preference but since the 3808 doesn't have much of a search feature I have settled on:
> 
> Music/AlphabeticalLetter[A-Z]/Artist/album. This works well so far for about 7000 tracks. As a mediaserver I use tversity. Be sure you buy 2 drives 'cuz you'll need a backup; after about 2 years of ripping and digitizing and metagging, that library is the most valuable toy I own.


*To Rec head and dloose,*


Thanks for your replies. Perhaps others will weigh in following my recap of your comments.


It sounds like FLAC is the answer to what file format to use.


I'll look into Exact Audio Copy and Media Monkey as selections for ripping and Adobe Audition for copying from LPs. I hadn't considered the need for a soundboard other than what is native to my computer; I'll review the SB Audigy2.


The suggested file structure looks usable; I do have questions, however. Will media monkey or tversity allow me to have several play lists that may reference the same selection? That is, can I point the Denon to a prepared play list that will in turn tell the Denon what to play? And, can I have another play list that has some different selections but duplicates the first play list for some? If there are two play lists that include the same selection, do I only have to store that selection once? (An example would be helpful)


I'll research the QNAP 101 for storage. A quick look says it certainly will fit my needs.


A new question: Will the Denon play different file structures in the same play list, such as FLAC and WMA?

*Jay O'Brien

Folsom, California*


----------



## Darvan

Hi,


Quick question concerning the Video Convert should I disable it when runniing my PS3 or Xbox 360 through it? My thought was it would add lag since it's converting it. My PS3 is running HDMI and the Xbox 360 is running compoent


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14757620
> 
> *To Rec head and dloose,*
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies. Perhaps others will weigh in following my recap of your comments.
> 
> 
> It sounds like FLAC is the answer to what file format to use.
> 
> 
> I'll look into Exact Audio Copy and Media Monkey as selections for ripping and Adobe Audition for copying from LPs. I hadn't considered the need for a soundboard other than what is native to my computer; I'll review the SB Audigy2.
> 
> 
> The suggested file structure looks usable; I do have questions, however. Will media monkey or tversity allow me to have several play lists that may reference the same selection? That is, can I point the Denon to a prepared play list that will in turn tell the Denon what to play? And, can I have another play list that has some different selections but duplicates the first play list for some? If there are two play lists that include the same selection, do I only have to store that selection once? (An example would be helpful)
> 
> 
> I'll research the QNAP 101 for storage. A quick look says it certainly will fit my needs.
> 
> 
> A new question: Will the Denon play different file structures in the same play list, such as FLAC and WMA?
> 
> *Jay O'Brien
> 
> Folsom, California*



Media Monkey will create playlists but you need them to be saved in the m3u format. The playlists can contain any song you want as many times as you want. Tversity is really just for sharing. I find creating playlists to navigate much easier than trying to scroll through the interface to find something. I am almost positive that the 3808 will play multi-format playlists. If it does not I will post after I check.


If you think you are going to get the qnap or another server I personally wouldn't bother trying to get tversity up and running. I liked it when it was working but found it to be a pain.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darvan* /forum/post/14757628
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Quick question concerning the Video Convert should I disable it when runniing my PS3 or Xbox 360 through it? My thought was it would add lag since it's converting it. My PS3 is running HDMI and the Xbox 360 is running compoent



I have my 360 being up converted (non HDMI Model) and I do not notice any lag. My PS3 is not being upconverted since it is already passing 1080P for the games that do. My WII I also upconvert since it is running Component like my 360. If you got the time just sit down and play a couple of levels of a game and see if you noticed any difference if you up convert or not.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14734593
> 
> 
> Is there a way to wake up (access) the system via the Ethernet/web interface if it is powered down?



If you disable the power saver, then the unit stays powered on and you can access it via the web to turn on zone1 or zone2. By default, the power saver is active, so when you turn it off, it's off.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/14734593
> 
> 
> I know some computers can do this...




The 3808 does not support Wake On LAN. Some computer do.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14741030
> 
> 
> I'm finally ready to commit my record and CD collection to computer files. I would appreciate recommendations from this forum on exactly how to do that.



CDs are easy, since they are already digital data. Just rip them. Personally, I'd rip them to a lossless format (WAV, FLAC). If, later on, you want to put them on an iPod, it's easy to mass convert lossless formats to lossy (MP3).


For vinyl, I just finished recording about 6' of albums here using Audacity ( http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ ). It stores them in its own format as a recording. Then you edit the recording to let it know where the tracks are and what to name them. It has features for audio editing, and hiss and pop removal. Once the recording is edited and tagged, Audacity can produce individual files for each of the tracks you marked.


I've done tapes, as well. Since the source media isn't very high quality, the results are not perfect, but they're ok.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14741030
> 
> 
> 1. Audio files to be stored on a Network Attached Storage (NAS) device accessible over the LAN by remote computers and the 3808CI. I prefer to not dedicate a full-time computer to this storage task; I will buy the appropriate NAS device.



Look for DLNA support. The 3808 should be able to find and stream audio from anything supporting DLNA.


----------



## gte747e

If I change my curren setup from:

1. DirecTV HR-21 (HDMI to Denon 3808)

2. PS3 via HDMI to Denon 3808

3. HD DVD A35 via HDMI to Denon 3808


To

1. DirecTV HR-21 (Component to Denon 3808)

2. PS3 via HDMI to Denon 3808

3. HD DVD A35 via HDMI to Denon 3808

4. Panasonic BD-35K or Sony A350....via HDMI to Denon 3808


Will the DVR output via component to AVR then go out to my TV via the HDMI cable from my AVR? Do I need an optical cable from the DirecTV or is this part of Component? Sorry, I am not familiar with component cables at all.


Thanks.


----------



## ziptone

I'm thinking about picking up the 3808...I was wondering if anyone has heard of anything new coming in the Denon "Pipeline" in that price point? The 3808 has everything I need "now" but if there is a newer option just over the horizon...I would wait.....thanks...I'll hang up and listen for my response....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14759794
> 
> 
> If I change my curren setup from:
> 
> 1. DirecTV HR-21 (HDMI to Denon 3808)
> 
> 2. PS3 via HDMI to Denon 3808
> 
> 3. HD DVD A35 via HDMI to Denon 3808
> 
> 
> To
> 
> 1. DirecTV HR-21 (Component to Denon 3808)
> 
> 2. PS3 via HDMI to Denon 3808
> 
> 3. HD DVD A35 via HDMI to Denon 3808
> 
> 4. Panasonic BD-35K or Sony A350....via HDMI to Denon 3808
> 
> 
> Will the DVR output via component to AVR then go out to my TV via the HDMI cable from my AVR? Do I need an optical cable from the DirecTV or is this part of Component? Sorry, I am not familiar with component cables at all.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Yes, you need to enable the A-to-H conversion on the source (analog to HDMI). Whatever source you have DirecTV connected to is the one you want to change. If you do this, your DirecTV will come into Denon via component, but go out to to your TV via HDMI. OR you can use the component monitor output on your Denon. Doesn't really make a difference. If you have spare cables, I do recommend hooking up the Component outs though. Every once in while, when your mucking around with settings, the HDMI sync can get lost. And you may become blind/have to use the front panel/use web only interface. If you have the component/monitor-out hooked up, you can just switch the source on the TV and you get your menu back.


Finally, component video Y/B/R only carry video. So you can use RCA (left and right) audio cables or optical.


----------



## ziptone

Just heard from a Techie @ Denon that they should be coming out with the 3809 in about a month...I checked with 6th Ave. and they knew nothing about this.....anyone heard anything? Denon said the 2809 has been released and it's working up the model chain with 3809 being next......thanks


----------



## aaronwt

Denon has not announced anything about a 3809. I expect a 3809/3810 next Summer.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14761402
> 
> 
> Just heard from a Techie @ Denon that they should be coming out with the 3809 in about a month...I checked with 6th Ave. and they knew nothing about this.....anyone heard anything? Denon said the 2809 has been released and it's working up the model chain with 3809 being next......thanks



My dealer talked to Denon at CEDIA & said they would not be replacing the upper end models this year (3808, 4308, 5308 & the separates) but they would be getting downloadable updates (Audessy)


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14761402
> 
> 
> Just heard from a Techie @ Denon that they should be coming out with the 3809 in about a month...I checked with 6th Ave. and they knew nothing about this.....anyone heard anything? Denon said the 2809 has been released and it's working up the model chain with 3809 being next......thanks



Ha...totally false....


----------



## ziptone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/14761482
> 
> 
> Ha...totally false....



which part false? Denon bit? or 6th Ave?....


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/14761482
> 
> 
> Ha...totally false....



So, we should HOLD OFF to $100 FW UPGRADES? I guess!


----------



## bwb134




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14760390
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up the 3808...I was wondering if anyone has heard of anything new coming in the Denon "Pipeline" in that price point? The 3808 has everything I need "now" but if there is a newer option just over the horizon...I would wait.....thanks...I'll hang up and listen for my response....



About a month ago I wrote an email to Denon public relations asking that question and this is what I got back .I purchased the 3808CI. Hope this helps.


Hello.


The highest of the '09 series is actually the AVR-2809CI, so I recommend staying with the AVR-3808CI. I am actually part of the public relations team that represents Denon. As far as I know, no plans are in the making for an AVR-3809CI.


Regards,

Lisa Cazzola

DBA Public Relations


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14762266
> 
> 
> So, we should HOLD OFF to $100 FW UPGRADES? I guess!



You would rather replace a $1600 receiver every year?


----------



## darthpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14761669
> 
> 
> which part false? Denon bit? or 6th Ave?....



The Denon part...


----------



## TheMoose

I just went to the Denon website & a page came up saying,

_*Click on either of the Denon AVR's to purchase your firmware upgrade.*_










FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-3808CI

FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-3808CI $100.00

Add FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-3808CI to Cart










FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-4308CI

FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-4308CI $100.00

Add FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-4308CI to Cart


I'm guessing this means the upgrade is now available, I'm holding off because I'm selling my 3808ci to my brother in law & getting a 4308ci so someone else is going to have to be the first to download the upgrade.


----------



## ziptone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthpaul* /forum/post/14762580
> 
> 
> The Denon part...



yes...I spoke to another dude at Denon..He said with the upgradeablities of the 3808 no immediate plans are in the offing for a replacement... The firmware update will be ready Oct 1st...no details yet...although he said a promotion offered by Denon offered free upgrades if purchased after Sept 1st....6th Avenue (Scott x-8632) offers great price....


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14762649
> 
> 
> I just went to the Denon website & a page came up saying,
> 
> _*Click on either of the Denon AVR's to purchase your firmware upgrade.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-3808CI
> 
> FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-3808CI $100.00
> 
> Add FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-3808CI to Cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-4308CI
> 
> FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-4308CI $100.00
> 
> Add FirmWare Upgrade - AVR-4308CI to Cart
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this means the upgrade is now available, I'm holding off because I'm selling my 3808ci to my brother in law & getting a 4308ci so someone else is going to have to be the first to download the upgrade.



I guess you need to be on your home network with your 3800 powered on,as it seemed to check for the unit's MAC address. I tried to get on an purchased from work and it failed.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/14763411
> 
> 
> I guess you need to be on your home network with your 3800 powered on,as it seemed to check for the unit's MAC address. I tried to get on an purchased from work and it failed.



Nope, the upgrade is still not ready for sale, I get as far as entering credit card info then it fails while processing. I called Denon, they said October 1st.....


----------



## gte747e

Why is there a charge for this Firmware update?


----------



## Issac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14764127
> 
> 
> Why is there a charge for this Firmware update?



It's not a Firmware update, it's a feature upgrade.


----------



## davelr

Has anyone actually ever re-loaded a config file successfully? I had a problem today that required a micro processor reset. I saved the config prior to the reset. The reset cleared the problem, but the load of the saved config file terminates with:


File not reloaded.

config.dat file wrong version (or something to that effect)


I've also tried reloading my last config save (prior to 1.95 fw update). It seemed to run, but never actually terminated. After forcing it to stop, I'd gotten some of my configuration back, but, surprize, no audio. Had to do another reset to clear. Reloading the recent config.dat had same problem, no reload and am trying the earlier one again, but it's still not finished.


I've opened a call with Denon about this and they've escalated it (1st level can't help) which I hope will come up with some type of fix.


In any event, if you've some sage advice, I'd appreciate it.


Thanks


----------



## ashwilli

I'm not even getting that popup option to buy the firmware update for the new features. I'm registered on the owner's club and don't see this anywhere...I'm at home and my Denon is connected. How did you guys even get as far as the credit card entry? I'm not seeing that at all...wondering if I'll be out of luck when it really is available on 10/1...


----------



## Challkhmc

I hope this isn't a dumb question or one frequently answered, but if I install the latest version of firmware, will it cover all previous versions or do I have to install them in order?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashwilli* /forum/post/14764814
> 
> 
> I'm not even getting that popup option to buy the firmware update for the new features. I'm registered on the owner's club and don't see this anywhere...I'm at home and my Denon is connected. How did you guys even get as far as the credit card entry? I'm not seeing that at all...wondering if I'll be out of luck when it really is available on 10/1...



Try this link,
http://usa.denon.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=1


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/14764875
> 
> 
> I hope this isn't a dumb question or one frequently answered, but if I install the latest version of firmware, will it cover all previous versions or do I have to install them in order?



the old versions aren't available. you go straight to the most recent.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/14762266
> 
> 
> So, we should HOLD OFF to $100 FW UPGRADES? I guess!



Hold off and sale me your crappy AVR when you upgrade next year


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashwilli* /forum/post/14764814
> 
> 
> I'm not even getting that popup option to buy the firmware update for the new features. I'm registered on the owner's club and don't see this anywhere...I'm at home and my Denon is connected. How did you guys even get as far as the credit card entry? I'm not seeing that at all...wondering if I'll be out of luck when it really is available on 10/1...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14764899
> 
> 
> Try this link,
> http://usa.denon.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=1



I don't see the popup or page either, and that direct link won't work due to scripting. How did you browse to find that? What menu's, sections of the site?


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14764899
> 
> 
> Try this link,
> http://usa.denon.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=1



My 3808 is on and connected right now. When I click on add to cart I get this message: The state information is invalid for this page and might be corrupted.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GreenOnyx* /forum/post/14765600
> 
> 
> I don't see the popup or page either, and that direct link won't work due to scripting. How did you browse to find that? What menu's, sections of the site?



All I did was go to usa.denon.com & that was the page that came up.

The only thing I can think of is since I registered my 3808 at usa.denon.com & had setup radio Denon & have my 3808 networked that the site recognized I had a receiver that it had an update for & automatically sent me to that page.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14765672
> 
> 
> My 3808 is on and connected right now. When I click on add to cart I get this message: The state information is invalid for this page and might be corrupted.



I think they may have jumped the gun on the web site since the upgrade is not supposed to be available until Oct 1st.


----------



## macaronia

Feature upgrade? hmmm. Anyone think we'll be able to get Sirius/XM data directly on the receiver? I remember the Denon guy saying that would be an upgrade in spring of '08, maybe it's finally ready...at least I hope so.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashwilli* /forum/post/14764814
> 
> 
> I'm not even getting that popup option to buy the firmware update for the new features. I'm registered on the owner's club and don't see this anywhere...I'm at home and my Denon is connected. How did you guys even get as far as the credit card entry? I'm not seeing that at all...wondering if I'll be out of luck when it really is available on 10/1...



I didn't get the credit card entry page. I only go the page in the original post and then get an error when I click on the purchase.


----------



## ShakeMan

I got the error in Internet Explorer but not in Firefox. It still wouldn't let me complete the purchase, though.


----------



## gte747e

I'd also like to know what the upgradeable features are.


----------



## Jeff Peake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gte747e* /forum/post/14766729
> 
> 
> I'd also like to know what the upgradeable features are.


 http://usa.denon.com/FirmWare-Upgrad...808CI-P43.aspx


----------



## zoro

kool, guys give us ur account how did it go?


----------



## DarkAdept

The site isn't processing orders yet. You can get as far as putting in credit information and then it fails with a server-side error when you try to submit payment. Presumably they aren't charging my card each time I try - but their web developers need to learn about staging areas for this kind of thing. It shouldn't be customer-facing until they're ready to start processing orders.


I would assume everything will go live on October 1st as originally promised.


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/14767347
> 
> 
> The site isn't processing orders yet. You can get as far as putting in credit information and then it fails with a server-side error when you try to submit payment. Presumably they aren't charging my card each time I try - but their web developers need to learn about staging areas for this kind of thing. It shouldn't be customer-facing until they're ready to start processing orders.
> 
> 
> I would assume everything will go live on October 1st as originally promised.



that October 1, means October 1.


----------



## rec head

Does anybody know if the Dynamic Volume will be set per source like the surround options? It would kinda suck to have to switch it on and off per source.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm thinking that waiting for a few firmware cycles on this new feature stuff is a good idea. I'm going to do it. But probably wait until the 3rd release. Who knows what unintended outcomes there will be and I'd rather let some of the "issues" settle before moving to install it.


----------



## audionut101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DarkAdept* /forum/post/14767347
> 
> 
> The site isn't processing orders yet. You can get as far as putting in credit information and then it fails with a server-side error when you try to submit payment. Presumably they aren't charging my card each time I try - but their web developers need to learn about staging areas for this kind of thing. It shouldn't be customer-facing until they're ready to start processing orders.
> 
> 
> I would assume everything will go live on October 1st as originally promised.



Well, I entered my credit card and I have order #87 and order #88. I know my card was charged, but I am unclear of what to do next? the page with the order instructions isn't resolving yet and I get an error. I guess I really have to wait another day?


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionut101* /forum/post/14768562
> 
> 
> Well, I entered my credit card and I have order #87 and order #88. I know my card was charged, but I am unclear of what to do next? the page with the order instructions isn't resolving yet and I get an error. I guess I really have to wait another day?



If you go to "add new feature" on your receiver what do you see? I did that last night and it stated that I hadn't paid for an upgrade yet and there were some grayed out options. I am assuming you used your serial number or paid after being logged in, if so, maybe the feature will be available on your receiver now. Just a guess.


----------



## audionut101

when I went to pay for the unit, it didn't ask for my serial number or my mac address or my ID.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Peake* /forum/post/14766927
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/FirmWare-Upgrad...808CI-P43.aspx




I don't find a way to get to this url from the Support Menu. What menu/items allows one to get to this site?

I am a registered Denon 3808CI owner from 8/07!


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionut101* /forum/post/14768562
> 
> 
> Well, I entered my credit card and I have order #87 and order #88. I know my card was charged, but I am unclear of what to do next? the page with the order instructions isn't resolving yet and I get an error. I guess I really have to wait another day?



I have the same experience..no serial, no MAC, no anything....but it took my CC #.


----------



## flacfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14757620
> 
> *To Rec head and dloose,*
> 
> 
> Thanks for your replies. Perhaps others will weigh in following my recap of your comments.
> 
> 
> It sounds like FLAC is the answer to what file format to use.
> 
> 
> I'll look into Exact Audio Copy and Media Monkey as selections for ripping and Adobe Audition for copying from LPs. I hadn't considered the need for a soundboard other than what is native to my computer; I'll review the SB Audigy2.
> 
> 
> The suggested file structure looks usable; I do have questions, however. Will media monkey or tversity allow me to have several play lists that may reference the same selection? That is, can I point the Denon to a prepared play list that will in turn tell the Denon what to play? And, can I have another play list that has some different selections but duplicates the first play list for some? If there are two play lists that include the same selection, do I only have to store that selection once? (An example would be helpful)
> 
> 
> I'll research the QNAP 101 for storage. A quick look says it certainly will fit my needs.
> 
> 
> A new question: Will the Denon play different file structures in the same play list, such as FLAC and WMA?
> 
> *Jay O'Brien
> 
> Folsom, California*



I also vote for FLAC and using EAC to rip CD's. Make sure you also have AccurateRip enabled in EAC. This way you would know if your rip matches that of other people. It's a good way to have confidence in a rip without listening to it.

Having a good CD-ROM such as Plextor helps. Setting up EAC initially requires a little more work than other rippers but then you have confidence in the rips. EAC can read and verify sectors and depending on your CD-ROM, correct certain errors.


----------



## verxion

I just bought a Denon 3808 and am coming from a Pioneer VSX-92TXH. From page 28 of the Pioneer Elite manual, it has "The following modes provide basic surround sound for stereo and multichannel sources.", then includes a variety of modes, the one I am interested in being "Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movie".


Now I am new to the Denon, and I am PRAYING that this is just user error, but in reading page 40 of the 3808 manual, I see this:


"The display when the STANDARD mode is selected depends on the input signal and surrround back output playback mode.", and sure seems to imply that the INPUT is what determines the surround mode; that it isn't user selectable...


Hitting the "Standard" button on my Denon 3808 remote does nothing, whereas on the Pioneer Elite, I could switch among modes and eventually put it to "Dolby Pro Logix IIx Movie".


Is the Denon just incapable of doing this, or am I (hopefully) missing something here?


Thanks so very much for your help.


-Verxion


----------



## Mr. Abulia

I've been thinking of getting the 3808... does anyone know if new ones will come with the updated features (units manufactured after October 1, obviously)? I'd love to know if Denon is following the model of selling the same computer with a new OS at the same price (like Apple when the intro'd Leopard) or whether Denon is going to have two seperate firmware streams for the 3808...


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14769188
> 
> 
> I have the same experience..no serial, no MAC, no anything....but it took my CC #.



i tried to order a couple times today and it would error out. now i finally completed the order and looking at order history i now have 4 completed orders... yikes


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *verxion* /forum/post/14769496
> 
> 
> the one I am interested in being "Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movie".
> 
> 
> Now I am new to the Denon, and I am PRAYING that this is just user error, but in reading page 40 of the 3808 manual, I see this:
> 
> 
> "The display when the STANDARD mode is selected depends on the input signal and surrround back output playback mode.", and sure seems to imply that the INPUT is what determines the surround mode; that it isn't user selectable...
> 
> 
> Hitting the "Standard" button on my Denon 3808 remote does nothing, whereas on the Pioneer Elite, I could switch among modes and eventually put it to "Dolby Pro Logix IIx Movie".
> 
> 
> Is the Denon just incapable of doing this, or am I (hopefully) missing something here?



With the Denon you can set the mode on a per input basis. This includes PL IIx Movie. Don't know about the remote, but there's a button you can hit on the front panel; choose your source, then choose the mode and that mode will be retained for that source until you select something new.


----------



## IRJ

It will be interesting to see if this page changes tomorrow to allow for those purchasing units on or after Octopber 1st 2008.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14770860
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if this page changes tomorrow to allow for those purchasing units on or after Octopber 1st 2008.


*As a valued Denon customer, we would like to offer you this feature package today at a promotional price of $100!*


I bet the price will go up...










HH


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/14763411
> 
> 
> I guess you need to be on your home network with your 3800 powered on,as it seemed to check for the unit's MAC address. I tried to get on an purchased from work and it failed.



I hope that was just a coincidence, because I don't have a router. When I bought the AVR, I did an update with a direct link to the modem. I would think the SN would be enough; it is not like they are paying you.. You are paying them, so, if you want to pay for someone elses upgrade, who would complain.







Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/14768731
> 
> 
> I don't find a way to get to this url from the Support Menu. What menu/items allows one to get to this site?
> 
> I am a registered Denon 3808CI owner from 8/07!



I totally agree. Don't understand why the update is not yet readily available through the support/upgrade tab or the 'owners club' on the Denon site. What tabs on the sight are folks using to get to the upgrade? I won't provide a CC # until this is clear (probably tomorrow).

Jim


----------



## sszudzik




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/14772208
> 
> 
> I totally agree. Don't understand why the update is not yet readily available through the support/upgrade tab or the 'owners club' on the Denon site. What tabs on the sight are folks using to get to the upgrade? I won't provide a CC # until this is clear (probably tomorrow).
> 
> Jim



Well, they did say it wouldn't be available until October and it's not October yet. Most likely it's a bug with the website that's allowing people to try to access that page in the first place.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *verxion* /forum/post/14769496
> 
> 
> I just bought a Denon 3808 and am coming from a Pioneer VSX-92TXH. From page 28 of the Pioneer Elite manual, it has "The following modes provide basic surround sound for stereo and multichannel sources.", then includes a variety of modes, the one I am interested in being "Dolby Pro Logic IIx Movie".
> 
> 
> Now I am new to the Denon, and I am PRAYING that this is just user error, but in reading page 40 of the 3808 manual, I see this:
> 
> 
> "The display when the STANDARD mode is selected depends on the input signal and surrround back output playback mode.", and sure seems to imply that the INPUT is what determines the surround mode; that it isn't user selectable...
> 
> 
> Hitting the "Standard" button on my Denon 3808 remote does nothing, whereas on the Pioneer Elite, I could switch among modes and eventually put it to "Dolby Pro Logix IIx Movie".
> 
> 
> Is the Denon just incapable of doing this, or am I (hopefully) missing something here?
> 
> 
> Thanks so very much for your help.
> 
> 
> -Verxion



Each distinct input type (5.1, 6.1, DD, DTS, etc) will need to have its mode selected. Once selected, it remembers it forever.


Just remember to go in and change your setting the first time you play a different type of input. Sounds like a pain, but it allows you to have different effects mapped to different sound type inputs on the same physical input source.


----------



## verxion




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14772877
> 
> 
> Each distinct input type (5.1, 6.1, DD, DTS, etc) will need to have its mode selected. Once selected, it remembers it forever.
> 
> 
> Just remember to go in and change your setting the first time you play a different type of input. Sounds like a pain, but it allows you to have different effects mapped to different sound type inputs on the same physical input source.



I think perhaps you missed my whole question there.


I would -*LOVE*- to do as you suggest and select a mode.


Tell me how. Cuz right now, I have no way to do so.


-Verxion


----------



## catman2

looking at denon website firmware details ,i notice it says


"xpand your Digital Media Connectivity! Rhapsody

Connect to this digital music service that lets you listen to whatever you want, wherever you are"


so far "wherever you are" seems to mean "as long as that's america" , as service is not available elsewhere. Sounds like the sort of service ~George Bush might enjoy. strictly local.No World-Wide Web for use more like U.S.Wide. bummer. What if I have a US credit card but go abroad, will my IP be rejected I wonder?


however I wait to hear from you early adopters about the dynamic volume upgrade. Please review it for us.!


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *verxion* /forum/post/14772982
> 
> 
> I would -*LOVE*- to do as you suggest and select a mode.
> 
> -Verxion



I just checked my 3808, as I know the option is there.... however as counter-productive as it seems, it appears you cannot change this option until you are passing a signal that would require this (i.e. it won't give the option to change modes if your getting DD 5.1, but it will if your getting DD 2.0), or you aren't passing a signal at all...


Once you have met the above conditions, you will find the options available in Menu -> Surround Mode.


[Edit+1]


When I say "this" I mean, Prologic IIx, DTS Neo:6, etc etc.


Also, after you change the source, you can check the following settings: Menu -> Information -> Auto Surround Mode -and- (should be on) Menu -> Manual Setup -> Audio Setup -> Auto Surround Mode


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14773499
> 
> 
> however I wait to hear from you early adopters about the dynamic volume upgrade. Please review it for us.!



I already tired to buy the darn thing (ending in a back-end application error on their end), though unlike some of the others my credit card didn't get charged... I'm sure the minute this is out i'll be ready credit card in hand










Though I suspect this will do little for me, as my entire setup is devoted to DVD / Blu-Ray...


----------



## PC cobra

Can the reciever handle 4 ohm speakers


----------



## Fanaticalism

Has anyone ever had issues with their eport on their 3808? For some reason, it completely locks up my network via my router.


What am I missing?


----------



## hdmi4ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c722* /forum/post/14755320
> 
> 
> Hi I have an audio problem connecting the 3808 to a Pio 607CMX monitor (via DVI). Source is a dvd player through HDMI. In the dvd player I set the HDMI Audio output to "Auto" (it has Auto/Off/2 CH PCM). The Pio's DVI in is connected to the 3808 HDMI out. I have no problem receiving the video, but I have totally no sound. If I switch off the Pio, the 3808 immediately receive the full bitstream DD or DTS from the dvd player. The moment I switch on the TV, all audio disappeared. If I force the dvd player's HDMI audio output to 2 Ch PCM, I can get the 2 channel sound, but obviously this is not the way to use 3808 right ? ( In the 3808 I already set the HDMI mode to be AMP. )



How many speakers do you have? 2.1? Or the full 5.1 or 7.1?


Edited to add: Try searching/asking in the Denon 3808 bug thread .


----------



## PC cobra

5.1 setup with PSB Tower for the front and center channel - Mininum 4 Ohms speakers


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mindbender9* /forum/post/14775273
> 
> 
> So who else paid $100 and spent an hour for this upgrade and saw nothing different? Am I the only one?
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm doing something wrong... but I think I've done the upgrade correctly. And I have a receipt for the purchase as well.
> 
> 
> So how do I find the Sirius radio capability? Or the Audessey Dynamic Volume or EQ? Where are the instructions?
> 
> 
> Anyone?



On your Denon, did you select "Upgrade Firmware" or "Add New Feature?" If it's the former, then you shouldn't see the update yet. To enable the new capabilities, you'll have to select "Add New Feature," but as I type this message (it's 6:15 a.m. EDT), there's nothing new on the Denon website about the upgrade, so I don't think it's been released yet.


In other words, I suspect you bought and paid for the upgrade, but the process that took you an hour was the firmware update that was released last week. One didn't have anything to do with the other.


----------



## cybrsage

The upgrade does not yet appear in the list of available upgrades on the Denon website.


This page is where you would enter your serial number, so I am not sure what will happen if you by pass that site and go directly to the purchase page.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I'm also waiting for the upgrade to appear under the Support tab on Denon's site before I enter any credit card info. Instructions will also be posted on their site. I'm counting down


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14775454
> 
> 
> I'm also waiting for the upgrade to appear under the Support tab on Denon's site before I enter any credit card info. Instructions will also be posted on their site. I'm counting down




Where is this page for entering creditcard info? On the website on from the 3808?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14775780
> 
> 
> Where is this page for entering creditcard info? On the website on from the 3808?



There is a link to it in this thread somewhere. I would not use it until the upgrade appears here, though:

http://usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp 


This is the spot where you provide your serial number so it can link your purchase to your AVR to let you download the upgrade.


Until it is there, I cannot see how they would link the upgrade to your AVR.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I'm thinking of calling Denon.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14776007
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of calling Denon.



Let us know what they say.


----------



## bradley34

I just called Denon Support and they asked me how I even got the link to pay for the download. He stated that the link will be up sometime today but would not elaborate on when or why it was not up yet. The only other information he could give me was that the feature would be available for download through my add new feature section on the 3808ci itself.


----------



## _Dan_

The feature pack upgrades will be free if you purchsed your Denon 3808ci or 4308ci after September 1 2008 and before December 31 2008.

http://usa.denon.com/upgrade/


----------



## kawzx7

Got it. I used usa.denon.com/upgrade 


Then after entering info, got my receipt, went to the receiver, it was authorized. Took about 20 minutes or so to download(said 13, but it took longer). Got it set up, listening now. All features downloaded as far as I can tell. Rhapsody, Sirius, and Audyssey. Not using HDMI yet.


----------



## bradley34




_Dan_ said:


> The feature pack upgrades will be free if you purchsed your Denon 3808ci or 4308ci after September 1 2008 and before December 31 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will be free after the mail in rebate, correct?


----------



## npvp

Can anybody recommend a Denon 3808 AVS forum seller in San Jose, CA? Thanks a lot!


----------



## aaronwt

I'll need to purchase the upgrade when I get home tonight.


----------



## jesyjames

I also got the payed upgrade, and it worked fine, using the link a few posts above. You do have to rerun Audyssey. I will post some impressions once I get more of a chance to listen.


----------



## bradley34

I just called home and had my wife perform the upgrade. She said it is installing now. I will have to say the instructions supplied by Denon are first Class. I could tell her where to go and what the screen would say at every step. I can't wait to get home tonight, recalibrate Audyssey and watch Heroes from monday night.


----------



## kawzx7

One word: PHENOMENAL.


Listening to Rhapsody free trial right now, with Dynamic EQ enabled, in Midnight mode, and the impact!! Amazing, well worth the $100.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Still can not verify my Product ID number.


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradley34* /forum/post/14778299
> 
> 
> I just called home and had my wife perform the upgrade. She said it is installing now. I will have to say the instructions supplied by Denon are first Class. I could tell her where to go and what the screen would say at every step. I can't wait to get home tonight, recalibrate Audyssey and watch Heroes from monday night.



You are funny


----------



## bradley34




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14778312
> 
> 
> Still can not verify my Product ID number.



Make sure your Product Upgrade ID is all in caps. I tried 3 times before trying that and it went through.


----------



## kawzx7

All:


Mine is officially upgraded and set up. This is a cross post, but PARA button will control turning Dynamic EQ/Dynamic Volume on and off. Your Choices are: Both on, Dynamic EQ on, Both off. Please add to notes wherever they might go to aid users. Rhapsody login free trial was tricky. It asks for a login/password, but if you back out with left arrow, it should give you a dialogue to add trial, no CC required! Enjoy fellas! I am SO PUMPED!!


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradley34* /forum/post/14778373
> 
> 
> Make sure your Product Upgrade ID is all in caps. I tried 3 times before trying that and it went through.



They are. When I called Denon I was told there are still problems being worked out.


----------



## Mysteriouskk

Should I get this receiver or the new Yamaha RX-V1900?


----------



## FrancWest

Any news about the upgrade for European users ? The page from the link supplied above specifically states that it's for US models only.


Franc.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Is the upgrade worth it?


----------



## JNelsonDT

I've got a line in on a really great deal on a Denon AVR-3808 and I just wanted to get general impressions. I'm going to be upscaling a 480P signal from a Wii to 1080P, pretty much everything else will be passed through at 1080P. 60% of the use will be for watching movies, 20% will be for playing games, and 20% will be for listening to SACD's and DVD-A. I'd just like some general impressions before I make the plunge. Any major issues that might come with my setup? Is the AVR-4308 worth the extra money?


If you don't want to get off topic here on the forums, please feel free to PM me  It'd be a major help.


----------



## jesyjames

I thought I'd post some listening impressions of Dynamic EQ(sorry for the cross post but it seems people are discussing the same things in several spots).


I did a quick Audyssey run, using all 8 spots. Running Audyssey in the day is an adventure in frustration, anxiety, and patience. You never know how loud the world is until you need it be quiet. That said, it was fairly quiet. I only redid one measurement because of an airplane flying by. I semi-intend to more painstakingly run it tonight when the world falls asleep.


I started off with the Forbidden Kingdom Blu-Ray, mostly because that was what I had from Netflix in the player. I usually listen to about -10db on the dial. I am not that familiar with the sound track, but the first thing I noticed was impact. Bass thuds sounded appropriately impactful, with a hint towards "boom" but never overwhelmingly so. Like I said, I am not familiar with the soundtrack enough to know if that is how things are supposed to sound or not. Surround effects were more noticeable, but not in a bad way. They simply had more presence.


Encouraged, I popped in the uncompressed soundtrack on Signs. This is a soundtrack I am very familiar with. The opening orchestration was deep, and penetrating. Whatever hint of "boom" I got from Forbidden Kingdom was gone. Low notes sounded "just right." Aside from the Star Wars opening credits, the opening credits in Signs really make you excited to watch the movie (whether that enthusiasm maintains itself is a subject of debate, I personally love the movie).


I then watched the opening scene where they first discover the crop circles. It's really a strange experience to hear new things. Especially when you have already heard new things with the combination of uncompressed audio and Audyssey. But, here I was hearing new things again. It might just be me listening for them, but I noticed subtle effects that I had never heard before, or at least never noticed-- doors opening and closing, creeks on the stair case, feet shuffling, etc. The swirling dog barks were great, that dream of a 360 degree sound field never seemed so close.


I then switched to the scene were Mel's character takes a walk through the corn field at night. It was the best I have ever heard it sound-- and I already was impressed with the way it sounded. The one thing I noticed most was how much "texture" the surrounds seemed to have. While I had heard effects before, they never had this sort of definition. It wasn't a night and day difference, but it was a difference of "that sounds really, really good" to.. "oh wow." It's kind of like going from DVD to Blu-Ray in regards to picture quality. You can see a person is wearing a sweater on the DVD, but when you switch to blu-ray you can see the actual texture of the sweater. I was noticing the texture of the surround effects.


So, yes, so far impressed. It has to be noted some of what I am hearing could just be an improvement in Audyssey calibration, placebo effect, or the fact that I haven't eaten today. I will need to do some on/off comparisons to make my opinion more valid, but I am happy enough with the sound that I might actually resist my obsessive compulsive tendencies and not rerun Audyssey tonight. I will certainly keep this config backed up, if I do.


I think it's worth noting that for people who are used to running their subs "hot," that may no longer be necessary since a lot of what is getting boosted at the lower volumes is bass.


----------



## BH13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kawzx7* /forum/post/14778424
> 
> 
> All:
> 
> 
> Mine is officially upgraded and set up. This is a cross post, but PARA button will control turning Dynamic EQ/Dynamic Volume on and off. Your Choices are: Both on, Dynamic EQ on, Both off. Please add to notes wherever they might go to aid users. Rhapsody login free trial was tricky. It asks for a login/password, but if you back out with left arrow, it should give you a dialogue to add trial, no CC required! Enjoy fellas! I am SO PUMPED!!



kawzx7,


Thanks for the update on your upgrade. I see that you can turn on/off Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume using the PARA button, but I was wondering if you could tell me if any discrete remote codes were included with the update instructions? I'm wondering what my options will be with my Pronto remote if I decide to upgrade. It would be great if they include discretes for these functions.


----------



## kawzx7

Unfortunately, everything I found out was luck. No instructions were given anywhere that I could see. Poor rollout.........but I love the product!


----------



## MagnumMan

Unfortunately although I have the most recent firmware, when I enter my ID code into Denon's web site it comes back that it cannot validate the code. I guess I am going to have to call their 800 number for help. I triple-checked the ID code and serial... waited on hold for 30 minutes to some nice muzak, but I hung up. I can't sit and wait around forever for help. I guess I will try my code again tomorrow and if it fails I will call them again.


Hopefully the Logitech Harmony One profile will be updated for this as well.


----------



## Jeff Peake

...post deleted.


Never mind I just had to RTFM


Jeff


----------



## Mr. Abulia

Does anyone know if this upgrade is available in Canada? I just had a look at the free upgrade offer for receivers purchased between Sept and Dec (since I want to get one







), but the US site seems geared to US only. The Canadian site seems to have no mention of upgrades being available at all... for free or for purchase!


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *_Dan_* /forum/post/14777397
> 
> 
> The feature pack upgrades will be free if you purchsed your Denon 3808ci or 4308ci after September 1 2008 and before December 31 2008.
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/upgrade/



Can you believe I bought and registered my 3803 on 8/29


----------



## ctcohen889

I was getting this error, not able to verify my upgrade ID. At first thought it was just a bug in the rollout. Finally decided to call Denon. Took one of their IT guys involved with this upgtrade to fix it, the first rep, also nice guy did not have the proper access or knowledge to fix it. He was smart enough to get the problem turned over to the right person. IT rep called back and at his end made sure it would go through. The cool thing for me was I never had to enter any cc info. When I told him that he told me not to worry about it. I would have gotten a rebate as my purchase was after 9/1. Now I don't have to go through that process. So in my case, got lucky in the fact that my upgrade ID was somehow not recognized.


Upgrade went thru (wireless) without a hitch. Did the calibration for EQ and now have all the features of Audessey available.


Glas to see the post about the para button function. Not sure why Denon failed to have instructions for using or accessing the new features.


Terry


----------



## ThePrisoner

Downloading now, just got off the phone with an IT guy, I did the purchase over the phone. My ID woudn't verify for me.


----------



## IRJ

OK I have finally done the deal on the 3808


Purchased by phone with 6Ave. Good price. 2 year warrantly and was offered a 3rd year for $75 but my AXP card extends coverage separately so no need.


I should get the unit early next week around Tuesday so could well be back asking set up advice etc b4 next weekend










Denon's a good name and I like the way they are continually updating firmware and features. It will make a nice replacement of my HK AVR320 for the home theater in the familyroom.


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnumMan* /forum/post/14778940
> 
> 
> Unfortunately although I have the most recent firmware, when I enter my ID code into Denon's web site it comes back that it cannot validate the code. I guess I am going to have to call their 800 number for help. I triple-checked the ID code and serial... waited on hold for 30 minutes to some nice muzak, but I hung up. I can't sit and wait around forever for help. I guess I will try my code again tomorrow and if it fails I will call them again.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the Logitech Harmony One profile will be updated for this as well.



The parameter button will work to turn EQ/Volume on/off. Just customize your buttons and add it to the screen with the name you want, you should be good to go. I just did it to mine about an hour ago.


Definitely call them, and if they don't get you fixed up pretty quick, call again.


----------



## iresq

Nevermind, Im a boob.


----------



## iresq

By the way, I can confirm that the upgrade works on 'grey' market purchases.


----------



## liquidmetal

What's the process if you purchased after 9/1 ? Is it a hassle?


Do you have to mail something in as proof of purchase date?


----------



## sequoia02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *npvp* /forum/post/14778124
> 
> 
> Can anybody recommend a Denon 3808 AVS forum seller in San Jose, CA? Thanks a lot!



I bought at Digital City on Jan/2008 less than $1200, 3561 El Camino Real

Santa Clara, CA 95051

(408) 615-8188


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Does anyone know if the upgrade is worth it? I don't want to spend 100 bucks and it not be worth it.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sequoia02* /forum/post/14780835
> 
> 
> I bought at Digital City on Jan/2008 less than $1200, 3561 El Camino Real
> 
> Santa Clara, CA 95051
> 
> (408) 615-8188



6 Ave would be your best bet, the guy who told me about his deal was in LA and got the same delivered price i did in PA, they most likely have warehouse across the US.


----------



## rocksarkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/14781096
> 
> 
> 6 Ave would be your best bet, the guy who told me about his deal was in LA and got the same delivered price i did in PA, they most likely have warehouse across the US.



JandR is the best place to get...they will price match 6ave price and give you free shipping and no tax


----------



## Jeff Peake

Ok I upgraded my 3808 today. Re-ran the calibration and have turned on Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ (Using the "Evening" setting).


Twice since hte upgrade, my volume output has gone up suddenly by about 40db! Normally I watch most sources at a setting of -20 or -25db on the volume meter. When this jump in volume occurs, I have to turn the volume down to -60. My ears have almost exploded this is so loud.


Luckily I had the remote in my hand both times and quickly dialed it down.


It just happened now on the Iron Man menu. I was adjusting the volume, and suddenly BAM.


If I power cycle the receiver I can set the volume back to -25db and it is at the normal level....


If this happens when my wife is trying to watch Ellen there is gonna be hell to pay!


Anyone have a suggestion? Should I try a factory reset?


Jeff


----------



## kevivoe

hummmm, looks like I will wait to spend the $100. I wonder why I need this feature anyway?


----------



## Artaq

Not being a 3808 owner, I'm not entirely sure how the OSD works, but after the upgrade are there any visual indicators that state whether or not Dynamic EQ and volume are activated? I've heard that volume is displayed on screen if changed, didn't know if this was the same for other features. On the 2809 I currently have there are led's that change color based on what Audyssey features are active.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PC cobra* /forum/post/14774550
> 
> 
> Can the reciever handle 4 ohm speakers



I don't play my Axiom M80's (4 ohm) at insane levels, but so far no issues whatsoever!


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Peake* /forum/post/14781365
> 
> 
> Ok I upgraded my 3808 today. Re-ran the calibration and have turned on Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ (Using the "Evening" setting).
> 
> 
> Twice since hte upgrade, my volume output has gone up suddenly by about 40db! Normally I watch most sources at a setting of -20 or -25db on the volume meter. When this jump in volume occurs, I have to turn the volume down to -60. My ears have almost exploded this is so loud.
> 
> 
> Luckily I had the remote in my hand both times and quickly dialed it down.
> 
> 
> It just happened now on the Iron Man menu. I was adjusting the volume, and suddenly BAM.
> 
> 
> If I power cycle the receiver I can set the volume back to -25db and it is at the normal level....
> 
> 
> If this happens when my wife is trying to watch Ellen there is gonna be hell to pay!
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion? Should I try a factory reset?
> 
> 
> Jeff



Yikes! I would definitely give Denon a call.


----------



## sszudzik

Looks like Denon took the update off the website. Denon.com\\Upgrade now just says that the update is temporarily unavailable.. I was looking forward to getting this done tonight too... oh well..


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sszudzik* /forum/post/14782232
> 
> 
> Looks like Denon took the update off the website. Denon.com\\Upgrade now just says that the update is temporarily unavailable.. I was looking forward to getting this done tonight too... oh well..



Well you wouldn't be missing much right now... I payed for the upgrade a few hours ago, finally got the "Upgrade" button, and immediately after hitting it, it went to "Authenticating" followed by a few seconds then straight back to the menu. Now the "Upgrade" button is gone


----------



## yngdiego

I was able to apply the update, but now I have a problem with my Harmony One. Previously I had mapped the hard Menu button to open the Denon setup menu. Now when I press the Menu button I get a on-screen pop-up that toggles DynamicEQ, Dynamic Volume on and off.


Anyone know what button now brings up the configuration menu? I have to initiate the menu from a button in the flip-down panel of the receiver.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/14781311
> 
> 
> JandR is the best place to get...they will price match 6ave price and give you free shipping and no tax



My price did include shipping and no tax, but that was a few months ago.


----------



## Jeff Peake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14782486
> 
> 
> I was able to apply the update, but now I have a problem with my Harmony One. Previously I had mapped the hard Menu button to open the Denon setup menu. Now when I press the Menu button I get a on-screen pop-up that toggles DynamicEQ, Dynamic Volume on and off.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what button now brings up the configuration menu? I have to initiate the menu from a button in the flip-down panel of the receiver.



I had the same issue. I had learn the IR codes for 'menu', 'return' and 'parameter' buttons. Working fine now.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

*Subject: How to store and access music on a home computer network?
*
*My questions posted 9/25/08:*


1. What file format or formats should I use?


2. What program should I use to create the files?


3. What file and directory (folder) structure should I use on the NAS device?


4. What NAS device is best, expecting that it will also be used to store non-entertainment backup and shared data for the computers on the LAN?

*Answers:*


Thanks to rec head, dloose, dgersic, and flacfan, I have my work cut out for me. Here's what I have learned from their responses:


Use FLAC as preferred audio format.


Use Exact Audio Copy (EAC) or MediaMonkey to rip CDs to FLAC.


Use Media Monkey to manage the library and make playlists.


Use a QNAP 101 for storage.


Use command 3808 to control the AVR.


Use Adobe Audition or Audacity for digitizing LP's.


Use a Audigy2 soundboard.


For Directory structure: Music/AlphabeticalLetter[A-Z]/Artist/album.

_Now to learn about these recommendations! Any further suggestions will be welcomed._

*Jay O'Brien

Folsom, California
*


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Peake* /forum/post/14782672
> 
> 
> I had the same issue. I had learn the IR codes for 'menu', 'return' and 'parameter' buttons. Working fine now.



Given I didn't know what IR code was bring up Audyssey, I learned a new command called mainmenu from the original remote menu button. I then assigned the old Menu command to a soft "Audyssey" button. Works great now. Oh and Logitech has a v7.5 of the Harmony Software out. No idea what it fixes...looks the same to me.


----------



## Grant-Florida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtrot* /forum/post/14631696
> 
> 
> Anybody: ...I've just about settled on going with a used ....
> 
> 
> Question: How is the 3808ci on things like lip synch using HDMI and picking back up the audio after pausing playback or switching digital sources. I did look at a Onkyo 806 at CC the other day, and there was obvious slight lip synch problem. ...



I'm going separates. Want to put my budget into amp. The 3808ci looks to do what I need, and would prefer to save the $ by going resale 3808ci. Pre-pros seem to be undergoing big changes, so would be looking for perhaps 18 months before the 3808ci was recycled into the master bedroom setup. I only care about one zone; I have a Niles powering the speakers elsewhere.


For now my questions are, does the Denon 3808ci have









1. lip synch problems? Lip synch correction?

2. Dolby TrueHD? This page says it does not. 

3. user (me) operated Audyssey Mult EQ and Audyssey Dynamic EQ

4. microphone for Audyssey setup.

5. anything else I should think of regarding the 3808ci as a pre-pro ? Recommendations?


I don't really care about the video processing. My new Panasonic 58PZ800U and Opo seem to do a fine job, though I would like better SD upconversion from cable. Or, should I care. Video to a receiver/pre-pro is new to me.


Many thanks.


----------



## blairy

I'm streaming DSD from an Oppo 980...sounds great










Noticed the other day that display indicates "MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT" or "DIRECT" for two channel.


p41 of manual spells out that DSD should display "DSD MULTI DIRECT" or "DSD DIRECT" for 2CH and that the display I am getting indicates that DSD is being converted to PCM and then analogue.


Other settings are as per p57 of the manual.


I get the little DSD light on left of display.


How do I set this up so that DSD is converted direct to analogue (and bypass the PCM conversion (and display "DSD MULTI DIRECT")?


I have downloaded the thread and searched for DSD. Whilst this issue was mentioned in the early days of this thread it doesn't appear to have been answered.


Thanks


----------



## ThePrisoner

I watched Iron Man last night with Dynamic EQ engaged and was very impressed. I didn't use Dynamic Volume and my question is, how many use Dynamic Volume even when your listening at near reference level? I will use Dynamic Volume when watching HD broadcasts because I hate the loud commercials.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14783449
> 
> 
> I'm streaming DSD from an Oppo 980...sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed the other day that display indicates "MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT" or "DIRECT" for two channel.
> 
> 
> p41 of manual spells out that DSD should display "DSD MULTI DIRECT" or "DSD DIRECT" for 2CH and that the display I am getting indicates that DSD is being converted to PCM and then analogue.
> 
> 
> Other settings are as per p57 of the manual.
> 
> 
> I get the little DSD light on left of display.
> 
> 
> How do I set this up so that DSD is converted direct to analogue (and bypass the PCM conversion (and display "DSD MULTI DIRECT")?
> 
> 
> I have downloaded the thread and searched for DSD. Whilst this issue was mentioned in the early days of this thread it doesn't appear to have been answered.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You will only see "DSD MULTI DIRECT" if you turn off all Audyssey processing. Otherwise, I believe it has to convert to PCM in order to apply your Audyssey settings.


----------



## ElGringo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14782486
> 
> 
> I was able to apply the update, but now I have a problem with my Harmony One. Previously I had mapped the hard Menu button to open the Denon setup menu. Now when I press the Menu button I get a on-screen pop-up that toggles DynamicEQ, Dynamic Volume on and off.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what button now brings up the configuration menu? I have to initiate the menu from a button in the flip-down panel of the receiver.



I had the same thing happen. The weird thing is, the "Menu" button still works as before from my Denon remote. So to fix it, I went into the Harmony software and learned the IR command for the Menu button from the original remote and it is back working again.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14783464
> 
> 
> I watched Iron Man last night with Dynamic EQ engaged and was very impressed. I didn't use Dynamic Volume and my question is, how many use Dynamic Volume even when your listening at near reference level? I will use Dynamic Volume when watching HD broadcasts because I hate the loud commercials.



Same as you. No DV with movies, DV for TV. DEQ for all.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/14783010
> 
> 
> *Subject: How to store and access music on a home computer network?
> 
> 
> Thanks to rec head, dloose, dgersic, and flacfan, I have my work cut out for me. Here's what I have learned from their responses:
> 
> 
> Use FLAC as preferred audio format.
> 
> 
> Use Exact Audio Copy (EAC) or MediaMonkey to rip CDs to FLAC.
> 
> 
> Use Media Monkey to manage the library and make playlists.
> 
> 
> Use a QNAP 101 for storage.
> 
> 
> Use command 3808 to control the AVR.
> 
> 
> Use Adobe Audition or Audacity for digitizing LP's.
> 
> 
> Use a Audigy2 soundboard.
> 
> 
> For Directory structure: Music/AlphabeticalLetter[A-Z]/Artist/album.
> 
> Now to learn about these recommendations! Any further suggestions will be welcomed.
> 
> Jay O'Brien
> 
> Folsom, California
> 
> *


*


Just two comments on your plan. I use an Audigy 2 ZF soundboard - but there are other good ones out there (look at M-audio), just don't use a motherboard sound device. Any decent card will be at least 10 db quieter and have better A to D converters.

I don't know if twonky in the QNAP can transcode (maybe rechead can comment) - to for instance mp3. That's irrelevant for the 3808 since it can play FLAC directly but if you ever use a different device that can't play FLAC- I have an PS3 in the den- you'll either have to make a copy of your library or be able to transcode.*


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14785496
> 
> 
> Just two comments on your plan. I use an Audigy 2 ZF soundboard - but there are other good ones out there (look at M-audio), just don't use a motherboard sound device. Any decent card will be at least 10 db quieter and have better A to D converters.
> 
> I don't know if twonky in the QNAP can transcode (maybe rechead can comment) - to for instance mp3. That's irrelevant for the 3808 since it can play FLAC directly but if you ever use a different device that can't play FLAC- I have an PS3 in the den- you'll either have to make a copy of your library or be able to transcode.



I just found this on Twonky's site:


Content formats


* Music: MP3, WMA, WAV, 3GP, M4A, MP4, LPCM, Ogg Vorbis, FLAC, MP2, AC3, MPA, MP1, AIF, ASF

* Photo: JPEG, PNG, TIF, BMP, GIF

* Video: MPEG1, MPEG2, MPEG2-TS, MPEG4, AVI, WMV, VOB, DivX, 3GP, VDR, ASF, MPE, DVR-MS, Xvid, M1V, M4V

* Internet Radio: vTuner, Shoutcast

* Playlists: WPL, PLS, M3U

*Note: the actual formats supported depend on the individual client devices. The current version of TwonkyMedia does not provide transcoding functionality.*


I have never needed transcoding. I already had everything ripped in mp3 and keep 2 libraries.


----------



## MagnumMan

Follow-up, the Denon upgrade web site has been on and off today, I suspect they are working out bugs. I could not get it to accept my ID with IE7 on Vista 64-bit, but I could if I used Safari to make the purchase. So I paid $100 this morning and I still can't upgrade my receiver, it says I'm not registered for the new features yet. Hopefully they will iron this out soon. I've found that even with Blu-Ray movies, most recently the two "American Treasure" movies, the music is a lot louder than the dialogue. This is even with the PS3 volume leveling turned on, which really struck me funny considering I have decent speakers 2x Polk Audio VM30 FR/FL, one VM20 Center, one PSW-600 sub, and 2 VM10 RR/RL right now.


Denon just called me while I was writing this message!! They had a problem with their CC app -> upgrade server registration today. So he entered my code manually and I should be all set. I'll report this weekend on what I find with the Dynamic Volume, because I already use Audyssey EQ and it's great.


----------



## GreenOnyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14782486
> 
> 
> I was able to apply the update, but now I have a problem with my Harmony One. Previously I had mapped the hard Menu button to open the Denon setup menu. Now when I press the Menu button I get a on-screen pop-up that toggles DynamicEQ, Dynamic Volume on and off.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what button now brings up the configuration menu? I have to initiate the menu from a button in the flip-down panel of the receiver.



Strange, my harmony one didn't have an issue at all. The only change I made was to setup the parameter button on the screen so I could change the new Audyssey EQ/Volume. My menu button works fine.


----------



## liquidmetal

Question on DynamicEQ... Why would you engage this unless you are listening at lower volume

levels?


I thought the purpose was to make stuff sound good when you have to play it low?


Also, can anyone tell me what the procedure is if you purchased the receiver after 9/1?


Thanks!


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14786893
> 
> 
> Question on DynamicEQ... Why would you engage this unless you are listening at lower volume
> 
> levels?
> 
> 
> I thought the purpose was to make stuff sound good when you have to play it low?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It automatically shuts off at high (reference) volume, no need to disengage it at load volumes...


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElGringo* /forum/post/14784643
> 
> 
> I had the same thing happen. The weird thing is, the "Menu" button still works as before from my Denon remote. So to fix it, I went into the Harmony software and learned the IR command for the Menu button from the original remote and it is back working again.




Dittos.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Can someone please remind me on how to set Audyssey Flat for Direct Mode only. I like having Audyssey engaged for 5.1 sources and Flat for Stereo/Direct sources. Right now I have to change the EQ for each surround mode. I had it set-up like this before but I did the upgrade package yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## cybrsage

Just to see if I am right (and to aid in searches):


After upgrading to the feature pack, I have to rerun audyssey in order to get the new features to work, right?


I have them, but I am unable to select them. I have yet to rerun audyssey. I will post after I do.


EDIT: Yes, you must rerun audyssey in order to turn on the new features.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14787859
> 
> 
> Just to see if I am right (and to aid in searches):
> 
> 
> After upgrading to the feature pack, I have to rerun audyssey in order to get the new features to work, right?
> 
> 
> I have them, but I am unable to select them. I have yet to rerun audyssey. I will post after I do.



Yes


----------



## Artaq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Artaq* /forum/post/14781445
> 
> 
> Not being a 3808 owner, I'm not entirely sure how the OSD works, but after the upgrade are there any visual indicators that state whether or not Dynamic EQ and volume are activated? I've heard that volume is displayed on screen if changed, didn't know if this was the same for other features. On the 2809 I currently have there are led's that change color based on what Audyssey features are active.



Anybody? Bueler?










I've got a few days left on my return policy for the 2809, and am thinking of upgrading to the 3808 due to the OSD/GUI/networking capabilities... Just wanting some clarification on the above if possible.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14787819
> 
> 
> Can someone please remind me on how to set Audyssey Flat for Direct Mode only. I like having Audyssey engaged for 5.1 sources and Flat for Stereo/Direct sources. Right now I have to change the EQ for each surround mode. I had it set-up like this before but I did the upgrade package yesterday. Thanks.



You can configure Direct and Puredirect to use the room EQ in GUI AutoSetup>Option>DirectMode ON/OFF.


----------



## Snausy

Can someone please confirm for me that "product ID" and "Upgrade ID" are the same thing?


EDIT: Never mind what wasn't working last night is working fine today. I'm currently DL'ing the upgrade and excited about it.


----------



## TonyL222

Last night the site said my product (Upgrade) ID was invalid. This evening I completed the upgrade with no problem. I made the online purchase, saved my settings via the web browser, then went to my 3808 for the uprage. The process went without a hitch except it took about 25-30 minutes instead of the estimated 13. I haven't performed a calibration yet. I'll do that in a few.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sterryo* /forum/post/14787408
> 
> 
> It automatically shuts off at high (reference) volume, no need to disengage it at load volumes...



I don't know if that is right, because say I have the AVR at ref. for dialogue, but then, music/effects start blasting, and I normally need to turn it down; supposedly Dynamic volume would do this automagically, no?


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14788308
> 
> 
> Can someone please confirm for me that "product ID" and "Upgrade ID" are the same thing?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Never mind what wasn't working last night is working fine today. I'm currently DL'ing the upgrade and excited about it.



Well, is it the same thing?


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Peake* /forum/post/14781365
> 
> 
> Ok I upgraded my 3808 today. Re-ran the calibration and have turned on Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ (Using the "Evening" setting).
> 
> 
> Twice since hte upgrade, my volume output has gone up suddenly by about 40db! Normally I watch most sources at a setting of -20 or -25db on the volume meter. When this jump in volume occurs, I have to turn the volume down to -60. My ears have almost exploded this is so loud.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a suggestion? Should I try a factory reset?



I would try a factory reset. If that doesn't work you may need it repaired, unless this turns out to be a bug with the update. If the reset doesn't work, and it turns out it needs to be repaired, instead you could set a max volume level, '0' is the highest setting allowed; I don't see it being able to pass that once it is set, since the volume bar then ends at '0'.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14780792
> 
> 
> What's the process if you purchased after 9/1 ? Is it a hassle?
> 
> 
> Do you have to mail something in as proof of purchase date?



Yes, I would imagine at least your receipt, to get the rebate. Denon should have details now or soon.


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *verxion* /forum/post/14769496
> 
> 
> Hitting the "Standard" button on my Denon 3808 remote does nothing, whereas on the Pioneer Elite, I could switch among modes and eventually put it to "Dolby Pro Logix IIx Movie".
> 
> 
> Is the Denon just incapable of doing this, or am I (hopefully) missing something here?



After the Feature Update, this behavior appears to have changed... now pressing "Standard" will cycle through the modes available to the source (i.e. during DD 2.0 playback, it will cycle through Dobly Prologic IIx, DTS Neo:6, and neural)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14780792
> 
> 
> What's the process if you purchased after 9/1 ? Is it a hassle?
> 
> 
> Do you have to mail something in as proof of purchase date?



On the web site, there was a link to "fill this out to see if you qualify for a free upgrade" page. poke around denon.com and you should find it.


----------



## rnewste

Here is the link to see if you qualify. Don't know if you have to send them a physical receipt. Would be interesting to see if you don't and they take you on the "honor system".

http://usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp 


Ray


----------



## liquidmetal

I am doing it the way where you don't have to pay $100 first (free upgrade). They

want to know the product ID. What the heck is this? The serial no? Mac address?


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rnewste* /forum/post/14789383
> 
> 
> Here is the link to see if you qualify. Don't know if you have to send them a physical receipt. Would be interesting to see if you don't and they take you on the "honor system".
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp



I believe one has to pay for the update regardless. Then, one has to send in a receipt (at least), dated 1 Sept. or later, and then one receives a rebate.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14789718
> 
> 
> I am doing it the way where you don't have to pay $100 first (free upgrade). They
> 
> want to know the product ID. What the heck is this? The serial no? Mac address?



I am pretty sure it is the MAC Address. The SN would be called just that.


MAC/ID is available on the box, the back of AVR, and on the front panel of AVR, by pressing a certain sequence. I forget the sequence, but it was mentioned for checked firmware rev.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14789718
> 
> 
> I am doing it the way where you don't have to pay $100 first (free upgrade). They
> 
> want to know the product ID. What the heck is this? The serial no? Mac address?




If you go to the "add new features" section, the product/upgrade ID should be listed there.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14788635
> 
> 
> Well, is it the same thing?



Yes it is the same thing. Product ID and upgrade ID are two names for the same thing. Why they had to confuse me I'm not sure but whatever. I too was told my number was "invalid" again and again last night but today when the site went back up I was able to complete the transaction without a hitch.


Everything seems to work great. I really enjoyed Dynamic Volume + Dynamic EQ for watching TV tonight. Not once did I have a problem understanding dialogue yet I had the full surround effects at very low volume using "midnight" setting. It really does seem to work well. The commercials would come on and rather than blast me with double volume like they used to, the difference in volume was minimal if anything.


The kids were asleep...it was great. Impressive surround effects while at very low volumes. Commercial comes on for some senior citizen scooter(so you KNOW they pump the volume so the hearing aids can pick it up) and it was nice and quiet yet totally understandable.


Can someone please tell me what HDMI control does, I see I can turn it on and off. What exactly does it do?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14790279
> 
> 
> If you go to the "add new features" section, the product/upgrade ID should be listed there.



You can also get it by pressing the "status" and "right arrow" buttons together for three seconds in the front panel.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14790275
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the MAC Address. The SN would be called just that.
> 
> 
> MAC/ID is available on the box, the back of AVR, and on the front panel of AVR, by pressing a certain sequence. I forget the sequence, but it was mentioned for checked firmware rev.




It's not the MAC address.


----------



## sszudzik

Just got mine upgraded tonight. No problem registering on the web. First attempt to download got to 00% and got stuck. Recycled the receiver and tried again but the add feature page said that there were no new udpates. Went to do the "firmware" update and it said I had one waiting (10 minutes). So I applied it and this time it took and ten minutes later all was working well.


Signed up for the Rhapsody 30 day no problem. I agree with the earlier poster, navigating through there is very slow, seems lower than internet radio but it does work. Don't really have a need for that, but for 30 days I'm not going to complain.


I didn't run the EQ again (kids at home tonight, noisy ones at that) but will re-run it this weekend. I didn't expect Dynamic Volume to actually be enabled but it was. Was watching Iron Man on Blu-Ray and suddenly realized that everythign was peaking out, no extra loud explosions etc, so yes, it absolutely was working and I didn't even realize it until half way through the movie. It sounded really good personally. Still had some good "boom" sounds but never went past a certain threshold. Very nice.


Will definatley have to play more with it this weekend and see how much better the updated EQ is.


----------



## Darvan

Will the upgrade help with gaming ie. Xbox 360, PS3, Wii also sinceI just got my Denon 3808ci how do i go about getting the update without paying


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14784466
> 
> 
> You will only see "DSD MULTI DIRECT" if you turn off all Audyssey processing. Otherwise, I believe it has to convert to PCM in order to apply your Audyssey settings.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14788024
> 
> 
> You can configure Direct and Puredirect to use the room EQ in GUI AutoSetup>Option>DirectMode ON/OFF.



Tried DSD with Direct mdoe set to off...still shows MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT

Then turned Direct mode back on so I can set Audyssey to Off...still shows MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT

Then Audyssey set to off also set Direct Mode to off and still get MULTI CHANNELL DIRECT.


Anybody else got this to work as per the manual? Or is this how it's meant to be?


Thanks

blairy


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14790275
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure it is the MAC Address. The SN would be called just that.
> 
> 
> MAC/ID is available on the box, the back of AVR, and on the front panel of AVR, by pressing a certain sequence. I forget the sequence, but it was mentioned for checked firmware rev.



It's not the MAC address or the serial number. Before you can do the feature upgrade, you have to be at firmware version 1.95 (the latest). When you DL and install that version, it places a Product ID (Same as Upgrade ID) on your 3808. During the web feature purchase process, it tells you how to get this Product ID from your 3808.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14788635
> 
> 
> Well, is it the same thing?



Yes.


Product ID and Upgrade ID are the same thing.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sszudzik* /forum/post/14790714
> 
> 
> I didn't expect Dynamic Volume to actually be enabled but it was.



Ok, so I am struggling with this... Why would I pay an extra $100 or whatever it is for something the night mode feature of this unit does? I'm sure the dynamic volume uses a different algorythm but night mode accomplishes the same thing, doesn't it? Just curious, did Denon leave the night mode option for you after this purchase?


----------



## aaronwt

Night mode does not do the same thing. Far from it.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14791074
> 
> 
> Tried DSD with Direct mdoe set to off...still shows MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT
> 
> Then turned Direct mode back on so I can set Audyssey to Off...still shows MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT
> 
> Then Audyssey set to off also set Direct Mode to off and still get MULTI CHANNELL DIRECT.
> 
> 
> Anybody else got this to work as per the manual? Or is this how it's meant to be?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> blairy



Are you sure the player is set up correctly to send DSD? Make sure it's not doing the conversion to PCM before sending. I know it shows up if things are configured correctly, because I've done it with my Oppo DV-980H. I like the Audyssey effects in my room, though, so I leave it turned on.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14791533
> 
> 
> Ok, so I am struggling with this... Why would I pay an extra $100 or whatever it is for something the night mode feature of this unit does? I'm sure the dynamic volume uses a different algorythm but night mode accomplishes the same thing, doesn't it? Just curious, did Denon leave the night mode option for you after this purchase?



After firmware upgrade/update the 'night mode' is available unless Dynamic Volume is turned on. With Dynamic Volume engaged there is no need for night mode!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14791586
> 
> 
> Night mode does not do the same thing. Far from it.



Please explain.


----------



## AP-123

Upgraded successfully followed by calibration.


Moved mic from front panel to rear where it says Dock Control then setup mic in the GUI to V/Aux.


Is this the correct procedure?


----------



## bwclark

Denon 3808CI with a 7.1 speaker setup.

Have added the upgrade features with Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Volume.


While playing Rhapsody from the NET and using 7 ch stereo with Audyssey, Dynamic EQ ON, Dynamic Volume OFF.


I find that the surrounds are loud and the fronts low in volume?


Before the upgrade, the 7 ch stereo volume was equally distributed to all speakers. How do I get the fronts to have equivalent volume as the surrounds under 7 ch stereo?


Edit: In the Audyssey thread, I was told that Dynamic EQ does boost the surrounds, so the 7ch stereo will sound this way. For equal volume turn off Dynamic EQ.


----------



## ovo

Hi guys,

My Sub's LFE input has a loose connection. I'll get it fixed sometime in the future, but I was wondering if I could hook up a different way. I have low level rca inputs and high level speaker wire inputs. I was looking at my 3808 connections and I don't see the correct outputs for my fix. Any advice would be helpful. thanks


I'm thinking a Y adapter from Pre output to Low Level RCA input is my best option . ?????


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14791074
> 
> 
> Tried DSD with Direct mdoe set to off...still shows MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT
> 
> Then turned Direct mode back on so I can set Audyssey to Off...still shows MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT
> 
> Then Audyssey set to off also set Direct Mode to off and still get MULTI CHANNELL DIRECT.
> 
> 
> Anybody else got this to work as per the manual? Or is this how it's meant to be?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> blairy



One thing worth trying is to put your players HDMI video resolution to minimum 720p or 1080i. That fixed my problem with the issue and my player is Pioneer DV-600.


----------



## ShakeMan

Ok, I've got a problem. I tried to upgrade last night. Everything started out all right. My display was showing around 50% of 1/14. Then I heard a click and it reverted back to 00%. I left it on all night, and it's still at the same place. The browser interface is still unable to connect with the network.


I'm not sure what to do at this point. Everywhere I've read cautions against turning the receiver off during updates/upgrades, but I'm kind of stuck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShakeMan* /forum/post/14792339
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got a problem. I tried to upgrade last night. Everything started out all right. My display was showing around 50% of 1/14. Then I heard a click and it reverted back to 00%. I left it on all night, and it's still at the same place. The browser interface is still unable to connect with the network.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to do at this point. Everywhere I've read cautions against turning the receiver off during updates/upgrades, but I'm kind of stuck. Any help would be appreciated.



At this point you might have to try and power cycle using small power button.


----------



## schtebie

For those of you that have upgraded to the new features...


Is the Rhapsody trial automatically updated when the features are installed or do you have to activate it? I'll likely never use it and don't want to forget to cancel the trial later on. I'd like to avoid using it if at all possible.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtebie* /forum/post/14792466
> 
> 
> For those of you that have upgraded to the new features...
> 
> 
> Is the Rhapsody trial automatically updated when the features are installed or do you have to activate them? I'll likely never use it and don't want to forget to cancel the trial later on. I'd like to avoid using it if at all possible.



The Rhapsody 30 day free trial (no CC needed) is activated if you select the option.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtebie* /forum/post/14792466
> 
> 
> For those of you that have upgraded to the new features...
> 
> 
> Is the Rhapsody trial automatically updated when the features are installed or do you have to activate them? I'll likely never use it and don't want to forget to cancel the trial later on. I'd like to avoid using it if at all possible.




The Rhapsody trial is 30 days and counts down each day. I suspect when the 30 days is up the trial is over and either you subscribe or you don't.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14791904
> 
> 
> Please explain.



Well for one I listen to alot of content that isn't in a Dolby format.

http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html 

http://www.dolby.com/professional/ge...y-digital.html


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShakeMan* /forum/post/14792339
> 
> 
> Ok, I've got a problem. I tried to upgrade last night. Everything started out all right. My display was showing around 50% of 1/14. Then I heard a click and it reverted back to 00%. I left it on all night, and it's still at the same place. The browser interface is still unable to connect with the network.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to do at this point. Everywhere I've read cautions against turning the receiver off during updates/upgrades, but I'm kind of stuck. Any help would be appreciated.



Mine went to 99% then to 00% and just sat there. After a long wait, I power cycled it.


The only thing I noticed was the loss of my settings for one of my sources (my main TV one), but I loaded my saved config and got it back.


----------



## ShakeMan

Thanks to all for giving me the guts to power cycle. It worked. Now for that long, tedious, calibration.


----------



## Snausy

I for one am very pleased with the upgrade. I really like both Dynamic EQ(enhances surround sound big-time) and dynamic volume(for watching TV with loud commercials.


I'm also enjoying Rhapsody much more than I would've thought. It's like having a huge library of music at your fingertips. Anyone know what the monthly rate is once the trial period is up?


Can someone tell me what HDMI control does?


----------



## mifronte

Does dynamic volume works across sources? For example, switching from TV to DVD sources, I would have to adjust the volume since one source would be too loud for another source.


Basically, I would want to set the volume at one level and have it sound the same regardless what source I am using.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"how do i go about getting the update without paying..."


It is my humble opinion but my opinion is that kind of posting and thinking does not belong here.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mifronte* /forum/post/14793764
> 
> 
> Does dynamic volume works across sources? For example, switching from TV to DVD sources, I would have to adjust the volume since one source would be too loud for another source.
> 
> 
> Basically, I would want to set the volume at one level and have it sound the same regardless what source I am using.




There is already an adjustment for each input that does that. Check your source>Other


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14793885
> 
> 
> "how do i go about getting the update without paying..."
> 
> 
> It is my humble opinion but my opinion is that kind of posting and thinking does not belong here.



I read it that way at first, but after reading it a second time, I seperated the thoughts and saw:


"also since I just got my Denon 3808ci how do i go about getting the update without paying"


I think he means he bought his Denon after Sept 1 and should get the update for free.


From what I can tell, you have to pay upfront and then get a rebate for the $100 from them.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Fair enough.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grant-Florida* /forum/post/14783441
> 
> 
> I'm going separates. Want to put my budget into amp. The 3808ci looks to do what I need, and would prefer to save the $ by going resale 3808ci. Pre-pros seem to be undergoing big changes, so would be looking for perhaps 18 months before the 3808ci was recycled into the master bedroom setup. I only care about one zone; I have a Niles powering the speakers elsewhere.
> 
> 
> For now my questions are, does the Denon 3808ci have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. lip synch problems? Lip synch correction?
> 
> 2. Dolby TrueHD? This page says it does not.
> 
> 3. user (me) operated Audyssey Mult EQ and Audyssey Dynamic EQ
> 
> 4. microphone for Audyssey setup.
> 
> 5. anything else I should think of regarding the 3808ci as a pre-pro ? Recommendations?
> 
> 
> I don't really care about the video processing. My new Panasonic 58PZ800U and Opo seem to do a fine job, though I would like better SD upconversion from cable. Or, should I care. Video to a receiver/pre-pro is new to me.
> 
> 
> Many thanks.



On the DTS-Homepage, they themselves state that the 3808CI does DTS-HD-Master http://www.dts.com/Support/Find_a_Ma...t=AV+Receivers


----------



## BW4291

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I have read a few posts here mentioning the need to recalibrate Audyssey after having installed the new feature package. I just upgraded my firmware on my early production AVR 3808ci and apparently needed all updates. After having done this, I had an Audyssey Pro calibration. Once that was complete, I ordered the feature package and installed it. Do you really have to recalibrate the Audyssey Pro after this? I do see the EQ and Volume feature when I press the "PARA" button on the main remote and it allows me to turn them on and off. I hate to think I need to get the installer out to my house again.


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BW4291* /forum/post/14794808
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new to this forum. I have read a few posts here mentioning the need to recalibrate Audyssey after having installed the new feature package. I just upgraded my firmware on my early production AVR 3808ci and apparently needed all updates. After having done this, I had an Audyssey Pro calibration. Once that was complete, I ordered the feature package and installed it. Do you really have to recalibrate the Audyssey Pro after this? I do see the EQ and Volume feature when I press the "PARA" button on the main remote and it allows me to turn them on and off. I hate to think I need to get the installer out to my house again.
> 
> 
> Thanks



With Audyssey Pro you already had Dynamic EQ so probably you don't need Audyssey Pro calibration again after the feature pack upgrade/update. You can confirm with Chris in the Audyssey thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post14792121 His screen name is 'Audyssey'.


Edit: I think Chris did mentioning with latest Audyssey Pro the Dynamic Volume day/evening/midnight settings can be tweaked with latest Audyssey Pro calibration. Perhaps you do need to get the installer back out.


----------



## BW4291

I appreciate your help. I did go over to the other thread and asked Chris the question.


Thanks...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BW4291* /forum/post/14795215
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help. I did go over to the other thread and asked Chris the question.
> 
> 
> Thanks...










I just posted in the Audyssey thread where in GUI Dynamic Volume options day/evening/midnight.


GUI menu Paramters>Audio>Audyssey for changing Audyssey settings and Dynamic Volume midnight/evening/day settings.


----------



## BW4291




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14795234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted in the Audyssey thread where in GUI Dynamic Volume options day/evening/midnight.
> 
> 
> GUI menu Paramters>Audio>Audyssey for changing Audyssey settings and Dynamic Volume midnight/evening/day settings.





Thanks again! Will mess around with this after work!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BW4291* /forum/post/14795299
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Will mess around with this after work!



Good luck... reply back how it goes.


----------



## Grant-Florida

Thank you all for the 3808 information. From what I have read, it looks to be a good receiver, and after I save up for the amp I want, a pre-pro.


Has anyone evaluated the 3808 as a pre-pro versus the Marantz AV8008 and the Integra 9.8/9.9 The 3808 seems like a good deal.


Thanks


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14791621
> 
> 
> Are you sure the player is set up correctly to send DSD? Make sure it's not doing the conversion to PCM before sending. I know it shows up if things are configured correctly, because I've done it with my Oppo DV-980H. I like the Audyssey effects in my room, though, so I leave it turned on.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kullervo* /forum/post/14792259
> 
> 
> One thing worth trying is to put your players HDMI video resolution to minimum 720p or 1080i. That fixed my problem with the issue and my player is Pioneer DV-600.



Thanks for your input on this.


Have Oppo set as per manual with resolution 1080P (also tried 1080i).


In settings on Oppo I had sub turned off (as I don't use a sub - full range speakers all round). Have tried with sub turned to on and off in oppo. Denon is displaying DSD logo on left of display so I think I've got the Oppo set correctly.


Thinking about this, does the Denon need to convert to PCM to accommodate my 5.0 setup (no sub) and is that why I'm not getting DSD MULTI CHANNEL on the display? For two channel SACD I don't get DSD DIRECT either.


Or am I still doing something wrong?


On info screen I simply get DSD and MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT...no other info shows.


Any suggestions?


blairy


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14792553
> 
> 
> Well for one I listen to alot of content that isn't in a Dolby format.
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/professional/ge...y-digital.html



Thanks for posting these links, this was very helpful. Most of the content that I listen to these days (TV broadcasts coming through My TivoHD) and DVD mocies all seem to be dolby digital. So if my source content is mostly dolby digital would I benefit as much from this if the TV commercials are also broadcasted in dolby digital? It seems the major networks have gotten better of keeping the signal consistent.


----------



## mwardncsu

Can I use the IR In port to receive input from a remote IR receiver, or connect to an IR distribution block instead of having to place a flasher on the front?


If so, what type of cable/connector is required? Is this a 2 or 3 signal cable?


Can I use the IR out to drive an IR flasher? If so, is this always active when the receiver is in standby, or only when it is on?


----------



## tbmcisp

I have a denon avr-3806 I don't hear any audio in the dts mode?

I do here sound in pcm mode.

I have my dvd hooked up via optical and my cable via coax.

Where is the best place to post this ??

Terry ,

I have lots of questions re: avr-3806 where should I go?


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14796186
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input on this.
> 
> 
> Have Oppo set as per manual with resolution 1080P (also tried 1080i).
> 
> 
> In settings on Oppo I had sub turned off (as I don't use a sub - full range speakers all round). Have tried with sub turned to on and off in oppo. Denon is displaying DSD logo on left of display so I think I've got the Oppo set correctly.
> 
> 
> Thinking about this, does the Denon need to convert to PCM to accommodate my 5.0 setup (no sub) and is that why I'm not getting DSD MULTI CHANNEL on the display? For two channel SACD I don't get DSD DIRECT either.
> 
> 
> Or am I still doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> On info screen I simply get DSD and MULTI CHANNEL DIRECT...no other info shows.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> blairy




Well I have 5.0 system too and to get the DSD logo and the direct stream working you have to put the subwoofer to ON in Denon too. After that I think you see the right logo in Denon and your player is feeding Denon without unnessessary A-D conversions.


I think that in your OPPO there is two functions regarding SACD playback ( MultiChannel and 2 Channel) you have to

change it according to what you want to here or the recording is made (some SACD recordins are only 2 channel most are both and).


Probably the DSD function or/and the HDMI standard has something to do with this. Anyway in my case 5.1 in Denon makes it behave like told in users manual.


----------



## y2j

Can only the people that purchased the $100 upgrade comment on whether they feel it is worth the $100? Does everything work as advertised? Can you hear an improvement after the new Audyssey Dynamic EQ calibration? What improvements can you hear from that? Does the Audyssey Dynamic Volume work well? I'm always turning the volume up and down when watching television because of loud music and loud sound effects and then having difficulty hearing speech at the lower volume. So is this the feature I need to solve this problem? Is there any quality issues with the sound processing they are doing with that?


I appreciate any and all feedback from people that invested the $100 and what your thoughts are.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kullervo* /forum/post/14797934
> 
> 
> Well I have 5.0 system too and to get the DSD logo and the direct stream working you have to put the subwoofer to ON in Denon too. After that I think you see the right logo in Denon and your player is feeding Denon without unnessessary A-D conversions.
> 
> 
> I think that in your OPPO there is two functions regarding SACD playback ( MultiChannel and 2 Channel) you have to
> 
> change it according to what you want to here or the recording is made (some SACD recordins are only 2 channel most are both and).
> 
> 
> Probably the DSD function or/and the HDMI standard has something to do with this. Anyway in my case 5.1 in Denon makes it behave like told in users manual.



kullervo thank you very much. After my last post, I was guessing this might do the trick...afteryour confrimation I tried it and hey presto...DSD MULTI DIRECT...and it does sound better...not just my view...two others in household think so too (although it is of course probably preference rather than better).


Of course what I now need to work out is the impact of turning subwoofer on (when I don't have one) to other sound formats (DD, DTS, TrueHD, DTS-MA etc)


But for now DSD sounds great - cheers


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14798344
> 
> 
> kullervo thank you very much. After my last post, I was guessing this might do the trick...afteryour confrimation I tried it and hey presto...DSD MULTI DIRECT...and it does sound better...not just my view...two others in household think so too (although it is of course probably preference rather than better).
> 
> 
> Of course what I now need to work out is the impact of turning subwoofer on (when I don't have one) to other sound formats (DD, DTS, TrueHD, DTS-MA etc)
> 
> 
> But for now DSD sounds great - cheers



Ok. nice to hear that the DSD functions properly. It took me too quite a while to figure it out.


Greetings from Helsinki / Finland


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2j* /forum/post/14798100
> 
> 
> Can only the people that purchased the $100 upgrade comment on whether they feel it is worth the $100?



I purchased it. Due to their problems with IE, it was a pain in my ass.





> Quote:
> Does everything work as advertised? Can you hear an improvement after the new Audyssey Dynamic EQ calibration? What improvements can you hear from that?



I feel the sounds are richer, deeper. The bass was set too loud, so I fixed that. I also love hearing the rears more pronounced, so I raised them. That is just my personal preference, though.


Things do sound more immersive, I must say. I did on/off testing, since it is so easy to do so.



> Quote:
> Does the Audyssey Dynamic Volume work well? I'm always turning the volume up and down when watching television because of loud music and loud sound effects and then having difficulty hearing speech at the lower volume. So is this the feature I need to solve this problem? Is there any quality issues with the sound processing they are doing with that?



I have not noticed commercials being loud, so I assume this means it is working as it should. I have not had to grab the remote.


I use the power button on my Microsoft MCE remote to turn on and off the TV. Until now, I have had to then pickup the Denon remote to turn on and off the Denon. The CEC upgrade makes the TV turn the Denon on and off.


Be aware it remaps the HDMI ports. My HDMI port in use changed from 3 (where I had it set) to the default of 1. I had to change it back to make things work again. Also, be aware CEC removes the HDMI choice from the TV input. I did not use that one, so no big deal to me.


My wife LOVES having only one remote again. That alone makes the upgrade worth it.


----------



## StardustOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2j* /forum/post/14798100
> 
> 
> Can only the people that purchased the $100 upgrade comment on whether they feel it is worth the $100? Does everything work as advertised? Can you hear an improvement after the new Audyssey Dynamic EQ calibration? What improvements can you hear from that? Does the Audyssey Dynamic Volume work well? I'm always turning the volume up and down when watching television because of loud music and loud sound effects and then having difficulty hearing speech at the lower volume. So is this the feature I need to solve this problem? Is there any quality issues with the sound processing they are doing with that?
> 
> 
> I appreciate any and all feedback from people that invested the $100 and what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



100 dollars is well worth it, I guess, at least I would be happy to pay only 100 dollars for this, although I only really need the CEC features.


Here in Europe a similar update without the Sirius (ok we do not have it here) or Rhapsondy features costs a whopping 100 Euros, that is 140 dollars for less than you guys get.


And the best part is: you guys get the update for free with the purchase of a new receiver, here in Europe, people who buy the new receiver including the update have to pay 100 Euros on top of the price of the same unit without the update.


Denon is not playing it fair for all Europeans and this is totally disappointing.










Denon receivers are very expensive here in Europe, it seems they are not even expensive enough for Denon


----------



## MarkyM

Hi,

I will be upgrading to the 3808 from my trusty old 3300 (circa 2000).


As I understand it, in order to take advantage of the Audysey calibration when playing SACD/DVD-A, (now using a Denon 2200 /Outlaw ICBM combo running analog into the 3300 external ins) I cannot use the analog external inputs, correct?


So if I were to get something like the Oppo 980H player, would I then be able to listen to multi-chanel SACD and DVD Audio thru the HDMI digital connection on the 3808 with full quality and be able to take advantage of the Audyssey processing?


I have not found a definitive answer to this yet. I am concerned that only the "Denon Link" conection would work for this. The old 2200 has neither HDMI nor Denon Link.


Thanks,


--M--


----------



## tboe77

Hi everyone. I'm getting my first hi-def player today. It is the Sony BDP-S350. I know I'm one of the few who actually like the remote that came with the 3808ci. I'm wondering if there are any others out there who know if there is a remote preset code that will enable the remote to control the S350? I checked the list posted on denon's website and the list doesn't even have a section for blu-ray players. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarkyM* /forum/post/14798896
> 
> 
> So if I were to get something like the Oppo 980H player, would I then be able to listen to multi-chanel SACD and DVD Audio thru the HDMI digital connection on the 3808 with full quality and be able to take advantage of the Audyssey processing?



Absolutely! This is exactly what I (and I'm sure many others) do now, and the sound quality is fantastic.


----------



## hdmi4ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/14799297
> 
> 
> I checked the list posted on denon's website and the list doesn't even have a section for blu-ray players. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



Try looking under "DVD players", which is where they have information for their Blu-Ray players (not sure if they'll have specifically what you're looking for though).


----------



## boxker

Well fellas, I just joined the Denon 3808CI family yesterday. I ordered from Abt.com and it should be here Tuesday. I am a little confused about that though. The order confirmation that I recieved yes the delivery date is on Monday, but when I talked to the sales rep he said that it should be delivered on Tuesday. I work for FedEx and I know that per policy anything shipped in a certain mile radius is guaranteed to be delivered the next day. For example I live in Michigan anything shipped from Michigan via Fedex is guaranteed to be delivered the next day in places like Ohio, Indiana, Wisconsin, Illinois, and even parts of Pennsylvania. The place I ordered from is in the chicago area which is about 2 hours from Kzoo, MI. I think UPS has a similar policy. I am not sure wich company is doing the shipping however, If its UPS and it was shipped on Friday or Saturday, than it should be here Monday, but if it's shipped Via Fedex than it most likely will be delivered by Fedex Home Delivery, would rather have it by FedEx Ground, which means it will be delivered by Tuesday since FedEx Home Dilivery Days of operation are Tuesdays through Saturday.


Anyway, One thing that I am not sure about is the new upgrade. I don't know if the unit has the new software aready installed, I doubt it since is just at the beggining of October, or if I get a free upgrade. I guess time will tell.


I do have a question about the Remote, is it a good one, or should I look into getting a Harmony?


Last thing getting to this point was kind of long and arduous, I spent a lot of time going back and fourth Between the Pioneer Elite SC05 and this one. I had been leaning towards the Pioneer since I have owned a few Elites. In fact the Denon will be replacing a 82TX. Which I will move to the living room, which will replace an old H/K 325, which will go to my stereo museum I guess. Any the choice was made a little easier when I had to pay car repairs to the tune of 700 dollars, I was able to get the Denon for slightly less than the Pioneer. Hopefully, I have made a good choice.


----------



## MarkyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14799341
> 
> 
> Absolutely! This is exactly what I (and I'm sure many others) do now, and the sound quality is fantastic.



Cool!


Wow, 6 years has really made a difference!


--M--


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker* /forum/post/14799704
> 
> 
> Well fellas, I just joined the Denon 3808CI family yesterday. [snip]
> 
> 
> Anyway, One thing that I am not sure about is the new upgrade. I don't know if the unit has the new software aready installed, I doubt it since is just at the beggining of October, or if I get a free upgrade. I guess time will tell.
> 
> 
> I do have a question about the Remote, is it a good one, or should I look into getting a Harmony?
> 
> [snip][.



There's a link on Denon (and here - 10-30 posts back) that allows you to fill out some info to get the free feature upgrade. Don't bother with Audyssey setting until you get the feature upgrade since doing the upgrade wipes out old Audyssey settings.


Finally, I think the remote sucks. But then again, I'm very used to my MX900 URC remote. Do yourself a favor a look a the URC line long and hard before buying a Harmony remote.


----------



## YellowLight

I found a little bug in the 3808...


1. Enable on-screen text messages

2. Put up a text message, like "Muting: on"

3. Using the web interface, disable on-screen text messages


The existing text message will stay up indefinitely.


I can't find any About selection or anything like that to see what version of firmware it has, but Check Update says Update Firmware Latest. Which I think means the update server told it there's nothing newer.


----------



## FrancWest

Hi,


since I'm having lipsync issues and my TV (Philips 47pf9732d) doesn't support auto lypsinc and the audio delay of 200ms is not enough, I was trying to connect the digital out of my TV to the digital in on the receiver (AVR-3808). Since all my equipment is connected using HDMI to the denon I'm running into a problem now: it seems that a digital input on the Denon can only be assigned to one HDMI input. When I assign coaxial 2 to HDMI 1 it disappears from HDMI 2 and vice versa. Is there a way to get around this limitation ?


Franc.


----------



## joco007

where in Europe can i get it now, denon uk and de i can still register it. And for use Europeans it seems very expensive, we get less for more cash thats just stupid.


so the question is does it work for europeans to just order it in dollars on the denon usa site?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2j* /forum/post/14798100
> 
> 
> Can only the people that purchased the $100 upgrade comment on whether they feel it is worth the $100? Does everything work as advertised? Can you hear an improvement after the new Audyssey Dynamic EQ calibration? What improvements can you hear from that? Does the Audyssey Dynamic Volume work well? I'm always turning the volume up and down when watching television because of loud music and loud sound effects and then having difficulty hearing speech at the lower volume. So is this the feature I need to solve this problem? Is there any quality issues with the sound processing they are doing with that?
> 
> 
> I appreciate any and all feedback from people that invested the $100 and what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If you read back a couple pages you will see me being very happy with the purchase. Everything that you buy works great imho. The Dynamic EQ seems to make all the surround sound effects much more pronounced and I really enjoy it. My system is much more "surround sound" now. I hear all kinds of effects that I didn't before the upgrade.


As for the Dynamic volume, it works great doing EXACTLY what you seem to need it to. The effects are leveled with the dialogue and you can turn it all WAY down at night, letting people sleep and still hear all the effects and the dialogue. Not only that but you can choose from day/evening/midnight settings which changes the amount of leveling that is done. It also helps with those loud annoying commercials that come on....no longer louder than the programming.


I, for one, am very pleased with the new features. It has totally changed how my 7.1 system sounds for the better imho. I had trouble hearing my surround speakers sometimes before, now I keep finding myself looking up at them impressed at what I'm hearing.


I'm just one person but that is how I see it. It's only 100 bucks...not that much really when talking about a 1500(MSRP) AVR.


----------



## rlstjohn

I was able to listen to a bunch of Internet radio stations about a month ago. Today I tried, and no luck...nothing will play at all. Has there been some sort of change which is preventing streaming? My home network and OS has not changed. Thanks


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14802330
> 
> 
> As for the Dynamic volume, it works great doing EXACTLY what you seem to need it to. The effects are leveled with the dialogue and you can turn it all WAY down at night, letting people sleep and still hear all the effects and the dialogue. Not only that but you can choose from day/evening/midnight settings which changes the amount of leveling that is done. It also helps with those loud annoying commercials that come on....no longer louder than the programming.




Do you notice a 3-5dB drop in average sound level when you engage DV with a "day" setting? Even the Day setting to me compresses the dynamic range such that normal programming becomes pretty flat and lifeless and I have to increase the volume 5dB to bring it up to the same level.


----------



## Snausy

Midnight and evening compress it too much for my taste when I can play it loud but not day. Day seems to be ok for me just because it cuts down on the loud commercials without compressing the program material too much. Some seem to enjoy the other two..


I will use midnight or evening for just that...watching TV late at night when people are trying to sleep. No big booming effects yet dialogue you can hear. It's nice for that application as before it would be too loud during explosions etc and I'd have to keep the volume button under my finger while watching.


When watching movies and playing ps3 I turn DV off completely. Who needs it during movies? Dynamic EQ is very nice though and I keep that on.


----------



## treky11

Quick question about the upgrade. (havent bought it yet)


Can I just have the Dynamic Volume turned on and nothing else?


I don't have Audessy turned on now, I didn't like the sound it produced which is the reason I asked. I would the the Dyn Volume feature but if I have to have Audessy turned on I may not like the sound still and for me that is the only feature in the upgrade I would make use of.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Audyssey needs to be engaged for Dynamic Volume to work.


----------



## cathpah

I've got a simple question here that I just can't seem to find the answer to it. I've searched the forums (barring reading this entire thread) and still can't find the answer.


I've my my 3808 set up in 7.1 configuration in my entertainment room, and I have a small 2 channel amp for speakers in the bathroom adjacent to this room connected to in-ceiling speakers there. My hope is to send duplicate audio from my 3808 to the other receiver so that when you have to use the bathroom during a movie/music, you won't miss a beat.


As of now, I have standard RCA (red/white) going from my 3808 to the other amp, but I'm not sure which output I should plug it into on the 3808 end to make this work successfully. I've tried a few different things and just can't get it to work.


I'm sure there's a simple answer for this, but apparantly i'm too much of a goon to figure it out.


thanks in advance! you will help make my mancave complete once this question is answered.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cathpah* /forum/post/14803650
> 
> 
> I've got a simple question here that I just can't seem to find the answer to it. I've searched the forums (barring reading this entire thread) and still can't find the answer.
> 
> 
> I've my my 3808 set up in 7.1 configuration in my entertainment room, and I have a small 2 channel amp for speakers in the bathroom adjacent to this room connected to in-ceiling speakers there. My hope is to send duplicate audio from my 3808 to the other receiver so that when you have to use the bathroom during a movie/music, you won't miss a beat.
> 
> 
> As of now, I have standard RCA (red/white) going from my 3808 to the other amp, but I'm not sure which output I should plug it into on the 3808 end to make this work successfully. I've tried a few different things and just can't get it to work.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's a simple answer for this, but apparantly i'm too much of a goon to figure it out.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance! you will help make my mancave complete once this question is answered.



Well one problem is that HDMI input cannot be output over zone 2 or 3. My understanding is that it is a HDMI spec not just a 3808 thing.


If you plug the 2nd amp to zone 2 and select SOURCE for zone 2 you will get the same source as your main zone except HDMI sources.


Now this is where it gets tricky. If your HDMI sources will also simultaneously output in another format such as optical or analog you can set that to a different input on the 3808. Then choose that input for zone 2. The problem here is that if you go from Bluray to cable zone 2 won't switch but a programmable remote could probably handle that.


I hope that it makes sense and helps


----------



## cathpah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14803705
> 
> 
> Well one problem is that HDMI input cannot be output over zone 2 or 3. My understanding is that it is a HDMI spec not just a 3808 thing.
> 
> 
> If you plug the 2nd amp to zone 2 and select SOURCE for zone 2 you will get the same source as your main zone except HDMI sources.
> 
> 
> Now this is where it gets tricky. If your HDMI sources will also simultaneously output in another format such as optical or analog you can set that to a different input on the 3808. Then choose that input for zone 2. The problem here is that if you go from Bluray to cable zone 2 won't switch but a programmable remote could probably handle that.
> 
> *I hope that it makes sense and helps*



Helps a ton, but makes no sense.







not because of your lack of description, but rather because it REALLY ought to be much simpler than that given the relatively substantial cost of this receiver.


Sadly, all of my inputs are HDMI aside from my wii (and I really don't care about hearing the wii from the bathroom). I guess I'll need to look into whether I can get my other components to output audio separately (xbox 360, ps3, and cable box). Sigh...I thought i had placed my final monoprice order for a while. guess not!


thanks again for your explanation! if anyone else has any other ideas/tips/tricks to get around this...i'm _all_ ears.


----------



## Grant-Florida




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker* /forum/post/14799704
> 
> 
> Well fellas, I just joined the Denon 3808CI family yesterday. I ordered from Abt.com ...
> 
> ...



Close to doing the same



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker* /forum/post/14799704
> 
> 
> One thing that I am not sure about is the new upgrade. I don't know if the unit has the new software aready installed, I doubt it since is just at the beggining of October, or if I get a free upgrade. I guess time will tell....
> 
> ...



Please let me know about the upgrade.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker* /forum/post/14799704
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question about the Remote, is it a good one, or should I look into getting a Harmony?
> 
> 
> ...



I have a Harmony 890 using RF and it works very nicely

*question:* The Denon 3808CI has pre-outs to connect to a dedicated external amp. Is it possible (easy) to turn off the amps while leaving the other controls active?


----------



## yngdiego

I'm experiencing a problem with my 3808 since 1.95 came out. As I've mentioned a couple of posts, after upgrading to 1.95 the output volume at the same master control setting has noticeably decreased. I always listen to my BD30 Blu-Ray movies at -10 master volume, and have so for 6+ months.


Post 1.95 I'm now listening at -6dB to come close to what -10 was giving me. Normally I wouldn't care about this, but Dynamic EQ is now in the picture. At -10 dB DEQ would compensate a lot more than at -6dB which will be hardly noticeable. So I want to fix the output volume problem.


I measured the 3808 test tone SPL levels and they are 74dB for all speakers. Using the Avia DVD their 5.1 test tones should read 85dB with my master volume at "0" but read 81dB. This 4dB drop is approximately what I unscientifically observed after the 1.95 update.


Boosting the channel trims will not help DEQ since it also looks at those. I asked Chris over at Audyssey if the input trims are reported to DEQ. If they are, then I'm really in a pickle since I can't really get proper use of DEQ. If they are not reported to DEQ, I could do that adjustment.


But I think the root of the problem is something in 1.95 changed the basic digital trim levels and in a way which impacts my ability to use DEQ the way it is supposed to be used. Namely, more and more compensation as I get further way from reference level playback.


If anyone is pre 1.95 and has Avia, can you see if you get 85dB playback with the Avia test tones and 75dB with the built-in 3808 tones?


Can someone at 1.95 do the same and see if they get the same mismatch in levels that I am? If so, I'll open a case with Denon but I want more "proof".


Thanks.


----------



## suhailalikhan

hello guys, finally i have decided got my self good deal. I bought it denon avr 3808ci for $700 but i am missing microphone setup and small remote and yeah manual book soo im looking for those stuff if you guys got anything for me please let me know thanks. NOW thing is i dont know much about 3808ci as far as go like im not sure if this receiver need an update or not i dont know how to hook up this receiver with internet and with tv so please let me know if you can help me with that thanks guys


----------



## pmckelvy

I have a new Denon AVR-3808ci and a Klipsch KSW200 sub. In the past, I have typically connected the sub thru the LFE/Sub connection to the Sub pre-out on the receiver.


However, the sub does not work except in 5.1 mode with a dedicated Sub track. 2 chanel music does not have the sub. Should I coonect the LFE AND the line level inputs on the sub to get signal when 2 channel or LFE and High level speaker in puts?


What is the correct and best way to connect?


Thanks!


Paul


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14805209
> 
> 
> If anyone is pre 1.95 and has Avia, can you see if you get 85dB playback with the Avia test tones and 75dB with the built-in 3808 tones?



I am at the latest right before 1.95. I can test this and let you know my findings if you can send me some instructions.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suhailalikhan* /forum/post/14805387
> 
> 
> hello guys, finally i have decided got my self good deal. I bought it denon avr 3808ci for $700 but i am missing microphone setup and small remote and yeah manual book soo im looking for those stuff if you guys got anything for me please let me know thanks. NOW thing is i dont know much about 3808ci as far as go like im not sure if this receiver need an update or not i dont know how to hook up this receiver with internet and with tv so please let me know if you can help me with that thanks guys




If you have a universal remote, you don't need the zone2/3 remote. Manual you can download from Denon's site. But the microphone, you have to buy that from Denon.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14805902
> 
> 
> I am at the latest right before 1.95. I can test this and let you know my findings if you can send me some instructions.





Due to a discovered error with Avia authoring my test results are accurate. See my post below. No need to run the test.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14805209
> 
> 
> I'm experiencing a problem with my 3808 since 1.95 came out. As I've mentioned a couple of posts, after upgrading to 1.95 the output volume at the same master control setting has noticeably decreased. I always listen to my BD30 Blu-Ray movies at -10 master volume, and have so for 6+ months.
> 
> 
> Post 1.95 I'm now listening at -6dB to come close to what -10 was giving me. Normally I wouldn't care about this, but Dynamic EQ is now in the picture. At -10 dB DEQ would compensate a lot more than at -6dB which will be hardly noticeable. So I want to fix the output volume problem.
> 
> 
> I measured the 3808 test tone SPL levels and they are 74dB for all speakers. Using the Avia DVD their 5.1 test tones should read 85dB with my master volume at "0" but read 81dB. This 4dB drop is approximately what I unscientifically observed after the 1.95 update.
> 
> 
> Boosting the channel trims will not help DEQ since it also looks at those. I asked Chris over at Audyssey if the input trims are reported to DEQ. If they are, then I'm really in a pickle since I can't really get proper use of DEQ. If they are not reported to DEQ, I could do that adjustment.
> 
> 
> But I think the root of the problem is something in 1.95 changed the basic digital trim levels and in a way which impacts my ability to use DEQ the way it is supposed to be used. Namely, more and more compensation as I get further way from reference level playback.
> 
> 
> If anyone is pre 1.95 and has Avia, can you see if you get 85dB playback with the Avia test tones and 75dB with the built-in 3808 tones?
> 
> 
> Can someone at 1.95 do the same and see if they get the same mismatch in levels that I am? If so, I'll open a case with Denon but I want more "proof".
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Might this be something to do with the dialogue offset function - which is automatically implemented and (I think) part of the dvd standard (-4db)? If so perhaps it's not being implemented correctly after the feature update.


I'm at 1.95 but have not yet updated the features. Unscientifically I'm not getting this issue.


----------



## yngdiego

According to Chris at Audyssey the Avia disc is master incorrectly with dialog normalization set to the wrong level. So I should be seeing about 81dB with my sound meter with the Avia test. I get this value with my 3808 on 1.95 with the feature pack.


I'll play around more with the input trims and soft resets to see if I can make the problem go away. I will re-run Audyssey as well for the heck of it. I'll report back in a few days after I play more material.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmckelvy* /forum/post/14805728
> 
> 
> I have a new Denon AVR-3808ci and a Klipsch KSW200 sub. In the past, I have typically connected the sub thru the LFE/Sub connection to the Sub pre-out on the receiver.
> 
> 
> However, the sub does not work except in 5.1 mode with a dedicated Sub track. 2 chanel music does not have the sub. Should I coonect the LFE AND the line level inputs on the sub to get signal when 2 channel or LFE and High level speaker in puts?
> 
> 
> What is the correct and best way to connect?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Paul



Have you set the "direct/stereo" speaker setup incorrectly? Go to it and make sure sub is enabled.


----------



## jesyjames




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14805902
> 
> 
> I am at the latest right before 1.95. I can test this and let you know my findings if you can send me some instructions.



Don't have Avia, but I get 72 db with the internal test tones.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14803705
> 
> 
> Now this is where it gets tricky. If your HDMI sources will also simultaneously output in another format such as optical or analog you can set that to a different input on the 3808. Then choose that input for zone 2. The problem here is that if you go from Bluray to cable zone 2 won't switch but a programmable remote could probably handle that.



I've seen a couple posts that mention running analog cables to a _different_ input than your HDMI. But my observation is that while you do need to run separate analog cables, they can go to the same input source as the HDMI. In my case, I have my BluRay player wired to the same input source with both HDMI and analog. If I set Zone 2 to this input, the audio comes out in Zone 2 just fine. It appears the 3808CI is smart enough to use the HDMI source for the main zone, but know it isn't an option for Zone 2 and thus picks up the analog.


----------



## yngdiego

I just saw that Quick Select profiles now have DEQ and DV options you can turn on/off. So it appears you could turn on DV for your TV source while leaving it off for your DVD/BD players.


I haven't used Quick Selects before, but the menus were updated with the new Audyssey features. Personally I don't like DV, so I'm going to leave it off and not experiment with how the Quick Selects work.


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14805209
> 
> 
> I'm experiencing a problem with my 3808 since 1.95 came out. As I've mentioned a couple of posts, after upgrading to 1.95 the output volume at the same master control setting has noticeably decreased. I always listen to my BD30 Blu-Ray movies at -10 master volume, and have so for 6+ months.
> 
> 
> Post 1.95 I'm now listening at -6dB to come close to what -10 was giving me. Normally I wouldn't care about this, but Dynamic EQ is now in the picture. At -10 dB DEQ would compensate a lot more than at -6dB which will be hardly noticeable. So I want to fix the output volume problem.
> 
> 
> I measured the 3808 test tone SPL levels and they are 74dB for all speakers. Using the Avia DVD their 5.1 test tones should read 85dB with my master volume at "0" but read 81dB. This 4dB drop is approximately what I unscientifically observed after the 1.95 update.
> 
> 
> Boosting the channel trims will not help DEQ since it also looks at those. I asked Chris over at Audyssey if the input trims are reported to DEQ. If they are, then I'm really in a pickle since I can't really get proper use of DEQ. If they are not reported to DEQ, I could do that adjustment.
> 
> 
> But I think the root of the problem is something in 1.95 changed the basic digital trim levels and in a way which impacts my ability to use DEQ the way it is supposed to be used. Namely, more and more compensation as I get further way from reference level playback.
> 
> 
> If anyone is pre 1.95 and has Avia, can you see if you get 85dB playback with the Avia test tones and 75dB with the built-in 3808 tones?
> 
> 
> Can someone at 1.95 do the same and see if they get the same mismatch in levels that I am? If so, I'll open a case with Denon but I want more "proof".
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Can't help with your query, but we couldn't listen to our Denon 3808 at anything "less" than -25db with the PS3 or Oppo and DVDs/Blu-Ray. Normally we have it set to -30db and that is loud enough to "blow" us out of the lounge during loud peaks whilst maintaining good centre volume and surround sound. Perhaps it's down to the SPL of the Wharfedale Evo 2's of 89db with peak 112dB (these are rated at 150W continuous), but I couldn't imagine running the Denon at the levels you have stated. Are you sure that your system is running correctly?


----------



## Classico

I too have experienced the need to boost my volume. My normal reference was -17 and now it is -10 to get the SAME reference levels.


I am not certain HOW this affects DEQ. I do not normally use it with BluRay or SACD any way. But when I tried it at lower listening levels,(my wife is reading) it did create a more robust sound. But at higher levels, the bass got "flabby".


Some folks have mentioned how their surrounds were set too low. I also like my surrounds at a good level, but did not find it necessary to make any adjustments.


One issue I seem to have that NO ONE has yet mentioned is regarding TrueHD, especially Paramount. I have tried 2 copies of Iron Man and find 1)that I have to boost volume to -5 to get decent sound. And 2) there appears to be a lack of spatial dimension across the front and considerable compression when loud explosions occur resulting in less impact and dynamic range accross the board. I do not notice this with other TrueHD titles, but I am also somewhat disappointed with Transformers for the same reason as Iron Man but to a much lesser degree.


Now I did NOT have this issue B4 1.95 with Transformers. (I did not get Iron Man until AFTER the upgrade)


Since no one has said anything, I assume this is an anomaly with my system, and will just have to live with it--but am VERY disappointed since everyone else is RAVING about the Iron Man audio.


Regarding the need to raise the volume, I would like to know what the consensus is. Should I manually raise all my levels, or is there another solution?


Thanks,


Classico


UPDATE: I read an Iron Man review on The Digital Bits and Bill Hunt reported EXACTLY the same thing I was experiencing: "At first, my experience with the audio was problematic. On my first play through the movie, I had to bump the volume 7db over my normal calibrated settings, and still the sound was compressed, as if I had “midnight mode” engaged on my receiver (tinny, subdued sound). After checking that Dynamic Range Compression (DRC) was still disabled after a recent firmware update of my player (it was), I restarted the film. Shockingly, it sounded 100% better. After confirming similar observations from several other Blu-ray reviewers, Ive reached the conclusion that this track (in addition to being mastered at lower volume) has the DRC flag present in the audio stream. So those who are bit-streaming the audio will want to watch for the DRC light on their receiver, and re-disable it manually."


So I am NOT crazy just stupid. For whatever reason my 3808 DRC setting was on AUTO. How stupid. It is NOW firmly set to OFF. Now I get the same awesome sound that everyone else is getting.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suhailalikhan* /forum/post/14805387
> 
> 
> hello guys, finally i have decided got my self good deal. I bought it denon avr 3808ci for $700 but i am missing microphone setup and small remote and yeah manual book soo im looking for those stuff if you guys got anything for me please let me know thanks. NOW thing is i dont know much about 3808ci as far as go like im not sure if this receiver need an update or not i dont know how to hook up this receiver with internet and with tv so please let me know if you can help me with that thanks guys



At that price and with the missing items, it sounds like you bought a stolen 3808. You also could have purchased a pawned one.


Be careful, since the original owner most likely registered the serial number. When you use it, it could be flagged and someone could come asking you questions about it.


Not saying it IS stolen, or that you even know it if it is, but just a thought.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14808101
> 
> 
> I just saw that Quick Select profiles now have DEQ and DV options you can turn on/off. So it appears you could turn on DV for your TV source while leaving it off for your DVD/BD players.
> 
> 
> I haven't used Quick Selects before, but the menus were updated with the new Audyssey features. Personally I don't like DV, so I'm going to leave it off and not experiment with how the Quick Selects work.



I use the quick selects.


Set everything exactly how you want it. Press and hold the quick select key for a few moments and it will save your settings to that key. When you want to use those exact settings, press and quickly release the key and it wil change to them.


Do the same for the other two quick select keys.


I use my first one for the HTPC (HDMI), the second for the Wii (Component), and the third for the radio. Makes it VERY easy for the wife and I.


Make sure you save your config file after setting them up so you never have to do it again.


----------



## kpdillon

Is it possible to put the Denon into NET/USB mode and have the screen display video from the DVD player? I was having a party over the weekend and put on some music but also wanted a video playing in the background and couldn't make this work. When I changed the NET/USB video source to DVD it continued to display the NET/USB screen instead. All my hookups are HDMI.


----------



## hansangb

Can someone explain what Tone Defeat on/off does? There wasn't much in the manual and google really didn't turn up anything useful.


----------



## ziptone

This question is in regard to speaker set up and bi-amping front speakers. Apparently you can bi-amp your fronts (L & R) by using the assignable rear channels as front 2nd leg. Would that mean that your rear spkrs. and your side surrounds would be getting same audio? Or is that always the case? I'm not sure how the sound signal is broken up...I know fronts are different from center and those are different from rears but what about rears vs. side surrounds?....Thanks for any info....


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14808995
> 
> 
> Can someone explain what Tone Defeat on/off does? There wasn't much in the manual and google really didn't turn up anything useful.



I believe that tone defeat enables/disables the ability to manually set bass and treble like you always have in the past....before audyssey. If you do this however you are no longer using the audyssey settings.


My Audyssey sets my bass and treble perfectly and I have no use for tone defeat.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

kp...


Easiest way I know of is in the Source Select screen you change the video source to whatever is your source for the video. I think you may have to turn on video conversion as well. Not sure about that one. Have you display on, set to the input from the Denon. Denon set to the source. Should play audio and show the video from the different source you have chosen.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14808369
> 
> 
> So I am NOT crazy just stupid. For whatever reason my 3808 DRC setting was on AUTO. How stupid. It is NOW firmly set to OFF. Now I get the same awesome sound that everyone else is getting.



Classico, you are my hero!


I only became aware of the problem with the TrueHD track on Iron Man after I watched the movie. So with no disc in my player, and no audio track playing, I went into the GUI of my Denon 3808, but couldn't find any parameter with DRC. I found Night Mode, which many other posters in various forums had said to turn OFF, saying this was the culprit, but I tried that before and it didn't resolve the issue.


After reading your post, where you mention turning off DRC, I thought to myself, "Damn, Classico found DRC. Why can't I?" So I dug out my manual, and this time I found the DRC mode under SURROUND PARAMETERS and saw the notation at the bottom that DRC can be set in the Dolby TrueHD mode.


Turned all my components on, brought up the GUI, looked for DRC...Nothing. It was still not listed. Then I thought, "Well maybe the disc has to be in there, with the TrueHD track playing."


BINGO! There it was, DRC. I switched from AUTO to OFF, restarted the beginning of the movie and...BOOM!!! What a difference!!!










So the secret for me was having the disc and the TrueHD track playing. Otherwise you have no option for DRC.


Now I'm wondering, should I leave it to OFF for all my other discs with TrueHD. I always thought that the dynamic range was fine with them. It was only Iron Man where I had to crank the volume about 4dbs higher to hear the dialogue and still found the soundfield in my front and center speakers to be a bit weak.


Are you going to switch the DRC back to AUTO for other discs?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14811211
> 
> 
> I believe that tone defeat enables/disables the ability to manually set bass and treble like you always have in the past....before audyssey. If you do this however you are no longer using the audyssey settings.
> 
> 
> My Audyssey sets my bass and treble perfectly and I have no use for tone defeat.




I got you. It sounded like there was more to it than that!


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14811295
> 
> 
> kp...
> 
> 
> Easiest way I know of is in the Source Select screen you change the video source to whatever is your source for the video. I think you may have to turn on video conversion as well. Not sure about that one. Have you display on, set to the input from the Denon. Denon set to the source. Should play audio and show the video from the different source you have chosen.



Can you or someone try setting different video source while in NET/USB mode? It doesn't work for me and I want to know if I am doing something wrong or if it just can't be done.


----------



## VideoBoy58




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14812914
> 
> 
> Can you or someone try setting different video source while in NET/USB mode? It doesn't work for me and I want to know if I am doing something wrong or if it just can't be done.



kpdillion, You can display a video source while in NET/USB mode, but you can NOT do it via HDMI. You will need to use another type of connection to make it work.


Page 38. Item 7. Note 1 in your manual.


----------



## REDHEAD

There seems to be some confusion on Night Mode, DRC, and D.COMP. Here is what is (or is not) available on the Denon 3808ci.



On the 3808, Night Mode, D.COMP, and DRC are *three* DIFFERENT things. Their selections will appear in the menu, depending on what type of format/soundtrack/source is being sent to the 3808.



For Night Mode, go to: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> *NIGHT MODE*: _OFF, Low, Middle, High_


For D.COMP, go to: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> *D.COMP*: _OFF, Low, Middle, High_


For DRC, go to: MENU>PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> *DRC*: _OFF, Low, Middle, High, *Auto*_ (default)

**DRC* _only_ appears in the menu when bit-streaming a Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack. Night Mode and D.COMP are *not* available as a menu selection when DRC is present.

**Night Mode* is _not_ available as menu selection when Audyssey Dynamic EQ is on, and/or bit-streaming a dts, dts-HD MA, dts-HD HR, Dolby Digital Plus, and Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack.

**D.COMP* is _not_ available as a menu selection with Multi-Channel PCM (PlayStation 3, etc.), or bit-streaming a dts, dts-HD MA, dts-HD HR, and Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack.


----------



## realjh

Hello all,


I need a little help making a decision I purchased a denon 4308, but I was thinking of down grading to the denon 3808


I don't need the WiFi, Second HDMI output, and 10watts per channelI don't steam music to it, I have an apple tv for that.

What order advantage does the 4308 have over the 3808?


The speakers I'm using are the B&W 683, HTM61,685 for rear


I was thinking with the money I would save, I could but a better sub a SVS or something.


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realjh* /forum/post/14814716
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I need a little help making a decision I purchased a denon 4308, but I was thinking of down grading to the denon 3808
> 
> 
> I was thinking with the money I would save, I could but a better sub a SVS or something.



I think you've nailed the biggest differences... If those aren't important to you, it sounds like a great opportunity to save some money and apply it to a new sub. If you were thinking of SVS' flagship (PB13-Ultra), another new sub you may want to keep an eye on is the Axiom EP-800 , due to be released in the next month or so. From the specs on Audioholics, it looks like it'll go lower and louder than the SVS, and also include a DSP to further limit distortion . I'm waiting for more information on it myself.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realjh* /forum/post/14814716
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I need a little help making a decision I purchased a denon 4308, but I was thinking of down grading to the denon 3808
> 
> 
> I don't need the WiFi, Second HDMI output, and 10watts per channelI don't steam music to it, I have an apple tv for that.
> 
> What order advantage does the 4308 have over the 3808?
> 
> 
> The speakers I'm using are the B&W 683, HTM61,685 for rear
> 
> 
> I was thinking with the money I would save, I could but a better sub a SVS or something.



I'm just getting ready to do the opposite that you are, I'm going to sell my 3808ci & get the 4308ci, I do want the extra HDMI output but the main thing is the 4308's amps are much better than the 3808.

I'm also upgrading from Monitor series Paradigm speakers to the Studio series & want the better amps to drive them.


----------



## aaronwt

The amps are much better how?

Other than the 10watts what is the difference between the amps?


----------



## realjh

How are the amp's better on the 4308?

the 4308 has AL24 Processing on all channels

the 3808 has AL24 Processing on LF and RT channel

.....What does all mean I dont know...


----------



## realjh

Also the Wifi, I havent had any luck keeping a live connection more then 3 hours to the 4308....I think hard wire to my router would work 100% better


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/14814802
> 
> 
> The amps are much better how?
> 
> Other than the 10watts what is the difference between the amps?



It's not just the same amps with 10 more watts, it's higher quality amps which is why the 4308 is an inch taller & an inch & a half deeper.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/14813677
> 
> 
> There seems to be some confusion on Night Mode, DRC, and D.COMP. Here is what is (or is not) available on the Denon 3808ci.



Thanks for the informative post, REDHEAD. I'm sure I'll be re-reading it several more times until I've got it memorized.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/14811767
> 
> 
> Classico, you are my hero!
> 
> 
> I only became aware of the problem with the TrueHD track on Iron Man after I watched the movie. So with no disc in my player, and no audio track playing, I went into the GUI of my Denon 3808, but couldn't find any parameter with DRC. I found Night Mode, which many other posters in various forums had said to turn OFF, saying this was the culprit, but I tried that before and it didn't resolve the issue.
> 
> 
> After reading your post, where you mention turning off DRC, I thought to myself, "Damn, Classico found DRC. Why can't I?" So I dug out my manual, and this time I found the DRC mode under SURROUND PARAMETERS and saw the notation at the bottom that DRC can be set in the Dolby TrueHD mode.
> 
> 
> Turned all my components on, brought up the GUI, looked for DRC...Nothing. It was still not listed. Then I thought, "Well maybe the disc has to be in there, with the TrueHD track playing."
> 
> 
> BINGO! There it was, DRC. I switched from AUTO to OFF, restarted the beginning of the movie and...BOOM!!! What a difference!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the secret for me was having the disc and the TrueHD track playing. Otherwise you have no option for DRC.
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering, should I leave it to OFF for all my other discs with TrueHD. I always thought that the dynamic range was fine with them. It was only Iron Man where I had to crank the volume about 4dbs higher to hear the dialogue and still found the soundfield in my front and center speakers to be a bit weak.
> 
> 
> Are you going to switch the DRC back to AUTO for other discs?



Of course the annoying part of all this is when you're trying to find a setting to adjust and you know where it is but it's just not where it's supposed to be...


A better implementation of the GUI would be to show all settings but _grey out_ the ones that are not applicable based on current input.


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14814980
> 
> 
> It's not just the same amps with 10 more watts, it's higher quality amps which is why the 4308 is an inch taller & an inch & a half deeper.



Thanks for posting Moose - that's interesting. Can you point to some more information on what makes the amps higher quality (other than height/depth)? I hadn't heard this before and am curious what the differences are in the components.


Thanks.


----------



## akopperl

Does anyone have issues with dialog intelligibility - particularly female voices?


I just purchased the 3808 and downloaded the Dynamic Volume upgrade that night. I ran Audyssey and everything seemed to work fine. I made some minor adjustments to the crossover for the rears - Audyssey set the crossover at 40Hz and I modified it to 80Hz (small bookshelf speakers). Also, when I measured the channel levels, all channels were at 72 dB, except the center which was down about 1.5 dB. I increased the center to match the other speakers at 72 dB. The distance settings were all correct.


With my prior receiver, on on occasion I would miss some dialog, but not too often. However, since I purchased the 3808, I find myself hitting the replay button of the DVR very often. Most of my listening is done with Dynamic Volume On - Evening Mode. However, it seems to happen regardless of the Audyssey settings and with Audyssey shut off as well.


Thanks


----------



## dlechner

Hi guys. I too purchased the upgrade and so far so good. Surround effects and low output out of the sub is much better at lower volumes. I still perfer it off at -10 and above though. Audessey did set my left front at -3.0 and my right front at -1.5db. The center was definately pulled to the right. I simply changed the left to -1.5 and everything is awesome now!!!!


I have an issue with the on-screen GUI that shows the the D-EQ and D-Volume on/off during tv watching. The GUI comes up fine during movie and games, but when watching TV through my Direct TV HD reciever, the GUI does NOT come up. I have to bring up the menu and go into the appropriate menus to make sure that Dynamic Volume is on. I really hate the LOUD arse commercials during my Bears games! And YES, I did cycle the main power button on/off.


BTW, I would recommend this upgrade to ANYONE that already has a 3808 or above!!! It makes a huge difference under reference level of movie watching!


----------



## myrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akopperl* /forum/post/14816033
> 
> 
> Does anyone have issues with dialog intelligibility - particularly female voices?
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 3808 and downloaded the Dynamic Volume upgrade that night. I ran Audyssey and everything seemed to work fine. I made some minor adjustments to the crossover for the rears - Audyssey set the crossover at 40Hz and I modified it to 80Hz (small bookshelf speakers). Also, when I measured the channel levels, all channels were at 72 dB, except the center which was down about 1.5 dB. I increased the center to match the other speakers at 72 dB. The distance settings were all correct.
> 
> 
> With my prior receiver, on on occasion I would miss some dialog, but not too often. However, since I purchased the 3808, I find myself hitting the replay button of the DVR very often. Most of my listening is done with Dynamic Volume On - Evening Mode. However, it seems to happen regardless of the Audyssey settings and with Audyssey shut off as well.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It's fairly common (not just on this receiver) to set your center ~3 dB above the rest of the speakers to help with dialogue clarity. I'd try that.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/14816113
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I too purchased the upgrade and so far so good. Surround effects and low output out of the sub is much better at lower volumes. I still perfer it off at -10 and above though. Audessey did set my left front at -3.0 and my right front at -1.5db. The center was definately pulled to the right. I simply changed the left to -1.5 and everything is awesome now!!!!
> 
> 
> I have an issue with the on-screen GUI that shows the the D-EQ and D-Volume on/off during tv watching. The GUI comes up fine during movie and games, but when watching TV through my Direct TV HD reciever, the GUI does NOT come up. I have to bring up the menu and go into the appropriate menus to make sure that Dynamic Volume is on. I really hate the LOUD arse commercials during my Bears games! And YES, I did cycle the main power button on/off.
> 
> 
> BTW, I would recommend this upgrade to ANYONE that already has a 3808 or above!!! It makes a huge difference under reference level of movie watching!



Edit: For GUI display options check user manual page 38, 80, 81: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf 


Check user manual addendum for GUI menu and remote control of Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume: http://usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf


----------



## liquidmetal

True? I believe I have always had video convert off, and I still see the gui. I see volume changes as well. Will double check tonight.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/14816224
> 
> 
> For GUI menu to display video convert must be on. Check user manual page 38, 80: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14816800
> 
> 
> true? I believe i have always had video convert off, and i still see the gui. I see volume changes as well. Will double check tonight.



+1


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14816800
> 
> 
> True? I believe I have always had video convert off, and I still see the gui. I see volume changes as well. Will double check tonight.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/14817004
> 
> 
> +1



I corrected my reply. Thanks.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/14815765
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting Moose - that's interesting. Can you point to some more information on what makes the amps higher quality (other than height/depth)? I hadn't heard this before and am curious what the differences are in the components.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I don't know the specs, I'm just going off what my dealer was told by Denon at CEDIA & what I heard when I was auditioning speakers with both receivers.


----------



## Snausy

If I have vid conversion off I can't see the GUI/screen info when in NET/USB...I need it on to show that info on my 720p projector screen. I turned it to off one time because the SD picture was horrible on a local channel and later tried to use interenet radio station. Took me about ten minutes to figure out why it came up "No Signal" when listening to NET/USB.


Turn the A to H conversion on again and boom, there is the info on my screen again.


I think it depends on your gear whether you can just turn it off permanently or not.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14817189
> 
> 
> I don't know the specs, I'm just going off what my dealer was told by Denon at CEDIA & what I heard when I was auditioning speakers with both receivers.



No offense, but having some specific information to back your claim would be preferable to just spouting off general conclusions without knowing exactly why you are saying it. Especially considering that most of us in this thread own the unit that you are claiming is lacking somehow.


Sounding like a politician I'm forced to watch atm.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14815494
> 
> 
> Of course the annoying part of all this is when you're trying to find a setting to adjust and you know where it is but it's just not where it's supposed to be...
> 
> 
> A better implementation of the GUI would be to show all settings but _grey out_ the ones that are not applicable based on current input.



Absolutely agree with you. Having the setting greyed out instead of awol would have saved me some valuable time.


----------



## boxker

Well I got my new 3808 today, I hooked up everything and just turned it one for a second to make sure it turns on and to look at the GUI on My Phillips LCD tv. I guess this is my first Denon although I did have a 2807 for a couple of days before I took back for a 82tx. I guess Now I have to look into the upgrade. I like to microphone for the denon better than 82tx, I still have the run MCACC in my living room, I wonder if the Denon mic would work on the pioneer.


----------



## IRJ

I have a question re using my new 3808 (yet to be imstalled I am reading the manual)and a CableCard in my TV to the maximum advantage.


I own a Sammy HL-R6168W 1080 projection TV. Works very well with an installed CableCard and presently the sound is routed thru an older HK AVR which is being replaced by my new 3808 Denon.

I already have a CableBox, feeding my DVR in the same room, so I want to stay with the CableCard in the TV for tuning into Cable channels. i.e. less expensive and less risk of the remote controling both CBs to achieve chaos.


Question: How should I best run Video and Audio from the TV into the 3808 to gain the best picture and audio results i.e. upgrade of video and use the receivers auto Lip Sync abilities and use the new Volume enhanced control (to smooth out audio from TV programs to Ads etc).

Sammy TV has optical audio OUT and AV Out via Audio (R + L) + Video

Two HDMI Inputs also and many components IN also though neirher component Outs nor HDMI Out.


I also use a DVD Player and SLimdevices SB but these should quite easily attach directly to the 3808 so that's not an issue for me.


Has anyone any experience of such a CableCard hookup? ANy pointers or experience would be very helpful B4 I begin the installation work later this week.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14818140
> 
> 
> No offense, but having some specific information to back your claim would be preferable to just spouting off general conclusions without knowing exactly why you are saying it. Especially considering that most of us in this thread own the unit that you are claiming is lacking somehow.
> 
> 
> Sounding like a politician I'm forced to watch atm.



OK first off I never said there was anything "lacking" in the 3808, it's a great AVR & I do currently own one myself, there is a reason why the 4308 is $1000 more expensive than the 3808 & has a larger case & it's not because it has an extra HDMI out & 10 more watts, it's because it has better & larger amps also!


I want the extra HDMI output so I can run 1 to my TV & 1 to a projector with no switch in between when I build my dedicated home theater & since it's going to be a larger room with better speakers than my current Paradigm Monitors I wanted better amps also, between what my dealer has told me & what I've heard the 4308 will give me that.


If you want more specifics than that then feel free to call Denon & let us know what they have to tell you.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14815494
> 
> 
> Of course the annoying part of all this is when you're trying to find a setting to adjust and you know where it is but it's just not where it's supposed to be...
> 
> 
> A better implementation of the GUI would be to show all settings but _grey out_ the ones that are not applicable based on current input.



That would be too easy, i like being lost most of the time trying to understand this avr's ins & outs. I wish they had a class that taught 3808 or a video, i'd pay for that.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14819319
> 
> 
> OK first off I never said there was anything "lacking" in the 3808, it's a great AVR & I do currently own one myself, there is a reason why the 4308 is $1000 more expensive than the 3808 & has a larger case & it's not because it has an extra HDMI out & 10 more watts, it's because it has better & larger amps also!
> 
> 
> I want the extra HDMI output so I can run 1 to my TV & 1 to a projector with no switch in between when I build my dedicated home theater & since it's going to be a larger room with better speakers than my current Paradigm Monitors I wanted better amps also, between what my dealer has told me & what I've heard the 4308 will give me that.
> 
> 
> If you want more specifics than that then feel free to call Denon & let us know what they have to tell you.



All I got out of your post was:


1. It is bigger

2. It has 10 more watts

3. There is an unknown reason why it cost $1000 more

4. I like the second HDMI output

5. Call Denon because I will not tell you anything


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14819319
> 
> 
> OK first off I never said there was anything "lacking" in the 3808, it's a great AVR & I do currently own one myself, there is a reason why the 4308 is $1000 more expensive than the 3808 & has a larger case & it's not because it has an extra HDMI out & 10 more watts, it's because it has better & larger amps also!
> 
> 
> I want the extra HDMI output so I can run 1 to my TV & 1 to a projector with no switch in between when I build my dedicated home theater & since it's going to be a larger room with better speakers than my current Paradigm Monitors I wanted better amps also, between what my dealer has told me & what I've heard the 4308 will give me that.
> 
> 
> If you want more specifics than that then feel free to call Denon & let us know what they have to tell you.



Of course your salesman would tell you that, what other way is he going to get you to spend 2500 bucks and give him a sweet commission? If he tells you that your 3808ci would do the job perfectly, how would that get you to help him with his car payment?


What's more, if you are so gung ho to spend 1k more on an AVR without even knowing specifically why you should do that then I wish I was your salesman. Sounds easy...Most of us here would want specifics in order to induce us to trade in our 3808ci for an AVR that costs 1k more. We don't just assume that because it costs more, it is much better for what we are trying to do with it.


I have a large HT 25' x 30' and my 3808ci runs my 7.1 setup with my older(better) MBQuart speakers quite nicely. Loud as hell with zero distortion if needed.


----------



## Andargor

Hello! I have been lurking here ever since I bought my 3808CI a month ago. I registered to the forums to ask a question, because you all rock.










I've played around with the web menu when I first got the unit, and set it up to access my wireless network (I use a WET200 ethernet-Wifi bridge, fyi).


Anyway, I bring up the web interface today, and some menu options have magically disappeared. Such as the Manual Setup/Network Setup menu, the firmware upgrade menu, etc.


Is there a way to turn those back on? The on-screen menus are fine. I'm not sure of the version of firmware I'm at, but I did upgrade right after my purchase (early september)


Lastly, why does the denon server take so much time to respond to requests? And why do firmware upgrades take 75 minutes or so? My network connection has been rock-solid for years, so it's not at this end...










Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Mickey90

This has maybe been addressed earlier in the thread but if it was I missed it. I have a DISH Vip622 satellite box. When connected to the TV via HDMI, no problem. When connected to the 3808 via HDMI and then to the TV via HDMI, no picture, well there is a picture in the background, red with lots of lines flowing through it but it only shows up for a few seconds and flickers away, to be replaced by a blue screen and the HDMI light on the OSD flickers but never lights up and stays lit. This is the case whether I have the A to H or the H to H feature enabled or disabled completely. If I connect the Dish box to the 3808 via component cable and then on to the TV via HDMI, picture looks fine but a little softer than direct HDMI. Why won't my Dish ViP622 and 3808 just get along? Anybody got a proposed solution to my problem?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *realjh* /forum/post/14814826
> 
> 
> How are the amp's better on the 4308?
> 
> the 4308 has AL24 Processing on all channels
> 
> the 3808 has AL24 Processing on LF and RT channel
> 
> .....What does all mean I dont know...




I was asking about the amps not the processing.



But in relation to that the 4308 has Advanced AL24 on all channels which is better than the AL24+ the 3808 has on the FL and FR(It has the older AL24 on the other channels)

But that processing is only in use on pcm audio, not from bitstreamed audio and most of my audio is from bitstreaming.


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14820783
> 
> 
> All I got out of your post was:
> 
> 
> 1. It is bigger
> 
> 2. It has 10 more watts
> 
> 3. There is an unknown reason why it cost $1000 more
> 
> 4. I like the second HDMI output
> 
> 5. Call Denon because I will not tell you anything





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14820853
> 
> 
> Of course your salesman would tell you that, what other way is he going to get you to spend 2500 bucks and give him a sweet commission? If he tells you that your 3808ci would do the job perfectly, how would that get you to help him with his car payment?
> 
> 
> What's more, if you are so gung ho to spend 1k more on an AVR without even knowing specifically why you should do that then I wish I was your salesman. Sounds easy...Most of us here would want specifics in order to induce us to trade in our 3808ci for an AVR that costs 1k more. We don't just assume that because it costs more, it is much better for what we are trying to do with it.
> 
> 
> I have a large HT 25' x 30' and my 3808ci runs my 7.1 setup with my older(better) MBQuart speakers quite nicely. Loud as hell with zero distortion if needed.




You both conveniently ignored this part,



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14817189
> 
> 
> I don't know the specs, I'm just going off what my dealer was told by Denon at CEDIA & *what I heard when I was auditioning speakers with both receivers.*





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14819319
> 
> 
> between what my dealer has told me & *what I've heard the 4308 will give me that.*



I heard the difference between the 2 when I was auditioning speakers, I'm not an electrical engineer & I haven't seen Denons specs on the amps, I'm just telling you what my ears heard!!

I don't take the salesman at his word, that's why I made him haul both receivers in to the listening room so I could A/B them with my own material.


So instead of giving me crap for posting an opinion why don't you go listen to them or find the specs yourself!


----------



## ace_master

So I just hooked up my brand new 3808, and decided I should update the firmware, followed by installing the new upgrade package to save me having to run the Audussey setup twice. But then I ran into a problem...

I know i'm not the first person to have the issue, but I keep getting _*"Connection Failed"*_ every time I try to do the update. Even though this is a brand new unit, I tried the 'hard reset' method to see if I could get anything, but still nadda. Ive tried connecting directly to the broadband modem, as well as the router with nothing else plugged into it.


My ISP is Bell Sympatico HiSpeed, and I'm using a Speed Stream modem (provided by ISP), with a Linksys router.


----------



## bpchia

Hello,


I have the AVR-3808 and 5 speakers plus subwoofer. When I input a Dolby Digital 2.0 stream via digital coaxial from my Pioneer DVD player to the AVR-3808, the input signal on the left of the display indicates that it is receiving "FL", "FR" and "S" channels (see attached photo).


What is the "S" channel? Mono surround? But the DVD player and the DVD cover indicate the film is encoded in Dolby 2.0. I also get this with some AC3 signals from my digital set top box (Australian Digital TV) which are also supposed to be 2.0 signals.


The subwoofer input shows as "LFE" channel on the left input signal display, not as "S", so the "S" is not a LFE channel. On the right, the subwoofer output shows as "SW".


MY OTHER Q: is there a "Surround Mode" toggle remote control command or do you always have to go into the menu and use the arrow and enter buttons to do this?


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks, Ben


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace_master* /forum/post/14821881
> 
> 
> So I just hooked up my brand new 3808, and decided I should update the firmware, followed by installing the new upgrade package to save me having to run the Audussey setup twice. But then I ran into a problem...
> 
> I know i'm not the first person to have the issue, but I keep getting _*"Connection Failed"*_ every time I try to do the update. Even though this is a brand new unit, I tried the 'hard reset' method to see if I could get anything, but still nadda. Ive tried connecting directly to the broadband modem, as well as the router with nothing else plugged into it.
> 
> 
> My ISP is Bell Sympatico HiSpeed, and I'm using a Speed Stream modem (provided by ISP), with a Linksys router.



Have you tried this yet?


- Unplug the Ethernet cable.

- Turn off the main power.

- Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

- After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

- Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

- Re-connect the Ethernet cable

- After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


If that doesn't work, try taking it to a friend's house and use their internet connection.


This thread has lots of info: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpchia* /forum/post/14822512
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have the AVR-3808 and 5 speakers plus subwoofer. When I input a Dolby Digital 2.0 stream via digital coaxial from my Pioneer DVD player to the AVR-3808, the input signal on the left of the display indicates that it is receiving "FL", "FR" and "S" channels (see attached photo).
> 
> 
> What is the "S" channel? Mono surround? But the DVD player and the DVD cover indicate the film is encoded in Dolby 2.0. I also get this with some AC3 signals from my digital set top box (Australian Digital TV) which are also supposed to be 2.0 signals.
> 
> 
> The subwoofer input shows as "LFE" channel on the left input signal display, not as "S", so the "S" is not a LFE channel. On the right, the subwoofer output shows as "SW".
> 
> 
> MY OTHER Q: is there a "Surround Mode" toggle remote control command or do you always have to go into the menu and use the arrow and enter buttons to do this?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ben



With your "S" issue cannot help, but can say that I too am in Australia and with FTA stereo signal I simply see left and right on the input graphic. Is yours showing the "S" on all programs on all channels or was this just one specific program? Is there a setting on your STB that might need adjustment? ALternatively you might try the DTV Forums (in Australia).


As for surround mode toggle buttons these are on the screen on the remote. One takes you thru DTS and ProLogic modes, one thru DSP modes, one thru Direct and Stereo modes, another thru direct and pure direct and yet another does the midnight modes. I found this out quite by accident just playing with the buttons and watching the front panel/screen.


Good luck


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14820853
> 
> 
> Most of us here would want specifics in order to induce us to trade in our 3808ci for an AVR that costs 1k more. We don't just assume that because it costs more, it is much better for what we are trying to do with it.



That is because you never listed to music sent over the Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable . It is currently on sale for HALF OFF! ONLY $290 with free shipping!


Definately, spending more money on something will always give you a better experience. The reviews for that cable say it all.


----------



## Iamhoosier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14821822
> 
> 
> You both conveniently ignored this part,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the difference between the 2 when I was auditioning speakers, I'm not an electrical engineer & I haven't seen Denons specs on the amps, I'm just telling you what my ears heard!!
> 
> I don't take the salesman at his word, that's why I made him haul both receivers in to the listening room so I could A/B them with my own material.
> 
> 
> So instead of giving me crap for posting an opinion why don't you go listen to them or find the specs yourself!



(when he was posting)stated that the 3808 and 4308 had the same amps, except for the little extra power. The main difference was in the extra features on the 4308. Wifi, al+ on all channels, etc.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andargor* /forum/post/14820965
> 
> 
> Hello! I have been lurking here ever since I bought my 3808CI a month ago. I registered to the forums to ask a question, because you all rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've played around with the web menu when I first got the unit, and set it up to access my wireless network (I use a WET200 ethernet-Wifi bridge, fyi).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I bring up the web interface today, and some menu options have magically disappeared. Such as the Manual Setup/Network Setup menu, the firmware upgrade menu, etc.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to turn those back on? The on-screen menus are fine. I'm not sure of the version of firmware I'm at, but I did upgrade right after my purchase (early september)
> 
> 
> Lastly, why does the denon server take so much time to respond to requests? And why do firmware upgrades take 75 minutes or so? My network connection has been rock-solid for years, so it's not at this end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



Try a small power button cycle and see if that helps. Seems that most of the "it worked yesterday" problems are solved by that or the hard reset.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/14821114
> 
> 
> This has maybe been addressed earlier in the thread but if it was I missed it. I have a DISH Vip622 satellite box. When connected to the TV via HDMI, no problem. When connected to the 3808 via HDMI and then to the TV via HDMI, no picture, well there is a picture in the background, red with lots of lines flowing through it but it only shows up for a few seconds and flickers away, to be replaced by a blue screen and the HDMI light on the OSD flickers but never lights up and stays lit. This is the case whether I have the A to H or the H to H feature enabled or disabled completely. If I connect the Dish box to the 3808 via component cable and then on to the TV via HDMI, picture looks fine but a little softer than direct HDMI. Why won't my Dish ViP622 and 3808 just get along? Anybody got a proposed solution to my problem?



I have the same VIP622 and it behaves just fine connected to the 3808 by HDMI and 3808 to HDTV via HDMI. Your description sounds more like a bad cable than a configuration problem.


----------



## Mickey90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14823843
> 
> 
> I have the same VIP622 and it behaves just fine connected to the 3808 by HDMI and 3808 to HDTV via HDMI. Your description sounds more like a bad cable than a configuration problem.



Have you done any firmware updates to either the Dish box or the 3808? When I connect the ViP622 directly to the TV using the same cable, it works just fine. The 3808 is a month old but I have had the ViP622 for nearly 2 years. Could this be an issue?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/14824886
> 
> 
> Have you done any firmware updates to either the Dish box or the 3808? When I connect the ViP622 directly to the TV using the same cable, it works just fine. The 3808 is a month old but I have had the ViP622 for nearly 2 years. Could this be an issue?



The 622 will update itself off the stream automatically. The Denon worked with the 622 (all HDMI) with the 2 prior firmware releases (1.52 and 1.72 I think) and now with 1.95. Is the output resolution you are using from the Denon compatible with your display? If you have the Denon outputting 1080p and your display is not capable of it, you will have some serious problems.


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14823843
> 
> 
> I have the same VIP622 and it behaves just fine connected to the 3808 by HDMI and 3808 to HDTV via HDMI. Your description sounds more like a bad cable than a configuration problem.



Do any of you VIP622 owners have an issue with audio dropouts on recorded material? My FOX recordings stutter to the point of not being able to watch them. The reciever shows the dolby signal just going away and coming back...constantly and at random intervals.


Firmware 1.95 plus Feature pack.

J


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmckelvy* /forum/post/14805728
> 
> 
> I have a new Denon AVR-3808ci and a Klipsch KSW200 sub. In the past, I have typically connected the sub thru the LFE/Sub connection to the Sub pre-out on the receiver.
> 
> 
> However, the sub does not work except in 5.1 mode with a dedicated Sub track. 2 chanel music does not have the sub. Should I coonect the LFE AND the line level inputs on the sub to get signal when 2 channel or LFE and High level speaker in puts?
> 
> 
> What is the correct and best way to connect?
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Paul



You can change the LFE setting for the sub to LFE + Mains and it will send what is in the regular channels, below the crossover point and the LFE channel to the sub. Also as was mentioned make sure the 2 channel setting is set for sub on.


----------



## Jeff Peake

I am trying to finish the $100 rebate form for the recent upgrade. I bought my 3808 in early september.


It is asking for my Order number. Is there any way to find out the order number after the order has been placed and downloaded? In the 3808 gui, if I go to "Add Feature", it shows the features as purchased but gives no order number. I never got any email from Denon with the order number either...


Am I screwed?


Jeff


----------



## BRAC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace_master* /forum/post/14821881
> 
> 
> So I just hooked up my brand new 3808, and decided I should update the firmware, followed by installing the new upgrade package to save me having to run the Audussey setup twice. But then I ran into a problem...
> 
> I know i'm not the first person to have the issue, but I keep getting _*"Connection Failed"*_ every time I try to do the update. Even though this is a brand new unit, I tried the 'hard reset' method to see if I could get anything, but still nadda. Ive tried connecting directly to the broadband modem, as well as the router with nothing else plugged into it.
> 
> 
> My ISP is Bell Sympatico HiSpeed, and I'm using a Speed Stream modem (provided by ISP), with a Linksys router.



Same thing happened to me when I tried to install the new upgrades yesterday. A simple unplug and replug of my modem solved the issue... Give it a try.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeff Peake* /forum/post/14825629
> 
> 
> I am trying to finish the $100 rebate form for the recent upgrade. I bought my 3808 in early september.
> 
> 
> It is asking for my Order number. Is there any way to find out the order number after the order has been placed and downloaded? In the 3808 gui, if I go to "Add Feature", it shows the features as purchased but gives no order number. I never got any email from Denon with the order number either...
> 
> 
> Am I screwed?
> 
> 
> Jeff



what's your firmware version? I think the number came with the most recent firmware upgrade.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14821822
> 
> 
> You both conveniently ignored this part,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the difference between the 2 when I was auditioning speakers, I'm not an electrical engineer & I haven't seen Denons specs on the amps, I'm just telling you what my ears heard!!
> 
> I don't take the salesman at his word, that's why I made him haul both receivers in to the listening room so I could A/B them with my own material.
> 
> 
> So instead of giving me crap for posting an opinion why don't you go listen to them or find the specs yourself!



Could you at least try and tell us what this "difference" was that you heard? Was it louder, clearer, more defined...what? Can you take the time to define "better"?


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14822750
> 
> 
> That is because you never listed to music sent over the Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable . It is currently on sale for HALF OFF! ONLY $290 with free shipping!
> 
> 
> Definately, spending more money on something will always give you a better experience. The reviews for that cable say it all.



LOL, some very creative and funny customer reviews of this cable here:

------------------------------------------------------------------

I wish that I could give this product the full five stars. Based on its ability to enhance the musical, spatial, temporal and spiritual qualities of any recording, it is worth many multiples of the reasonable asking price. Unfortunately, Denon does not provide the necessary warning regarding the directionality of the cable. As I write this email, a small black hole is tearing through the space time fabric of my living room, consuming everything in its path (including my former pet Chihuahua, Wolfgang). A simple warning to prevent me from having reverse cabled my new joy for experimental reasons would have also spared me the horror of bidding adieu to 20 years woth of collecting (yes my cabbage patch dolls and hummel figurines are now faint memories of the past, for this dimension anyway). I bid you all adieu as I now see my walls dissolving... goodbye cruel worl


---------------------

After I took delivery of my $500 Denon AKDL1 Cat-5 uber-cable, Al Gore was mysteriously drawn to my home, where he pronounced that Global Warming had been suspended in my vicinity.


Yes, I had perfect weather: no flooding, no tornadoes, the exact amount of rain necessary, and he pronounced sea levels exactly right and that they were not going to rise within five miles of my house.


Additionally, my cars began achieving 200 mpg and I didn't even need gasoline. I was able to put three grams of cat litter into the tank and drive forever.


What's more, the atmosphere inside my home became 93% oxygen and virtually no carbon dioxide. In fact, I now exhale oxygen.


One heck of a cable.


Didn't notice any improvement in audio quality though.


The $800 Apple iCable is clearly superior.

-----------------------------------------------------------

I accidentally dropped one end of my Denon cable into a glass of Tuscan whole milk I was drinking. Later when I finished my milk (yeah, I still drank it; should I not have done that?), my right arm (lost in an accident in 1987) spontaneously grew back.


Is that normal?


-----------------------------------


and it goes on and on....clearly that is the funniest amazon customer review section ever.


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/14814792
> 
> 
> I'm just getting ready to do the opposite that you are, I'm going to sell my 3808ci & get the 4308ci, I do want the extra HDMI output but the main thing is the 4308's amps are much better than the 3808.
> 
> I'm also upgrading from Monitor series Paradigm speakers to the Studio series & want the better amps to drive them.



So why not go seperates, for the price of the 4308 you could get some mighty nice seperate components.


----------



## ace_master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14822617
> 
> 
> Have you tried this yet?
> 
> 
> - Unplug the Ethernet cable.
> 
> - Turn off the main power.
> 
> - Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons
> 
> - After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power
> 
> - Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.
> 
> - Re-connect the Ethernet cable
> 
> - After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work, try taking it to a friend's house and use their internet connection.



Thanks, I tried that method, but got nothing at all... I proceeded to take it to a friends house, hooked it up... and about 75mins of firmware updates later... I wrote down my Upgrade ID, apologized to my friend for the intrusion, and brought it home... Now I have to wait for my Upgrade ID to be put into the system so I can take it back over there and download that onto it, haha.


----------



## Mickey90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14825274
> 
> 
> The 622 will update itself off the stream automatically. The Denon worked with the 622 (all HDMI) with the 2 prior firmware releases (1.52 and 1.72 I think) and now with 1.95. Is the output resolution you are using from the Denon compatible with your display? If you have the Denon outputting 1080p and your display is not capable of it, you will have some serious problems.



That is a great question. The HDMI cable from the Denon to the TV will carry every other signal, component from my DVD player, and component from the 622. Would the input signal from the 622 carried on HDMI in to the 3808 be any different on the way out?


By the way, what the hell is an "HDMI Handshake"?


----------



## BRAC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace_master* /forum/post/14826732
> 
> 
> Thanks, I tried that method, but got nothing at all... I proceeded to take it to a friends house, hooked it up... and about 75mins of firmware updates later... I wrote down my Upgrade ID, apologized to my friend for the intrusion, and brought it home... Now I have to wait for my Upgrade ID to be put into the system so I can take it back over there and download that onto it, haha.



Shouldn't have to take it to your friends place... Like I said above, try a power off and back on again with your modem.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *REDHEAD* /forum/post/14813677
> 
> 
> There seems to be some confusion on Night Mode, DRC, and D.COMP. Here is what is (or is not) available on the Denon 3808ci.
> 
> 
> 
> On the 3808, Night Mode, D.COMP, and DRC are *three* DIFFERENT things. Their selections will appear in the menu, depending on what type of format/soundtrack/source is being sent to the 3808.
> 
> 
> 
> For Night Mode, go to: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> *NIGHT MODE*: _OFF, Low, Middle, High_
> 
> 
> For D.COMP, go to: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> *D.COMP*: _OFF, Low, Middle, High_
> 
> 
> For DRC, go to: MENU>PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> *DRC*: _OFF, Low, Middle, High, *Auto*_ (default)
> 
> **DRC* _only_ appears in the menu when bit-streaming a Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack. Night Mode and D.COMP are *not* available as a menu selection when DRC is present.
> 
> **Night Mode* is _not_ available as menu selection when Audyssey Dynamic EQ is on, and/or bit-streaming a dts, dts-HD MA, dts-HD HR, Dolby Digital Plus, and Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack.
> 
> **D.COMP* is _not_ available as a menu selection with Multi-Channel PCM (PlayStation 3, etc.), or bit-streaming a dts, dts-HD MA, dts-HD HR, and Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack.



-----------

Many thanks for very useful input. (this is precisely the kindof stuff that drives me wonkers)

I'm still confused as to whether they all (or at least DRC & 'Night Mode') at least attemp to - namely reduce the dynamic range of the source material.

If so,... wouldn't it make sense for Denon to name them same thing or at least put in same place.


----------



## ace_master




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BRAC* /forum/post/14827483
> 
> 
> Shouldn't have to take it to your friends place... Like I said above, try a power off and back on again with your modem.



I did try that, I actually unplugged and moved the modem from my PC location, to the jack nearest the AVR, and used a 3FT Ethernet cable, thinking it might have been a cable issue with my 50ft.


I was thinking I might contact my ISP and get a new modem anyways. I have had this one for about 5 years now, and everyone that I know that has recently subscribed to the same service as I do, has a much more sophisticated modem than I do... Maybe its not cut out for these new technologies somehow?


----------



## fickle

can anyone advise as to what .. new features are available under the .. add new feature menu? or is there even a list for this? maybe i am confused as to what this is atually for


cheers


----------



## fickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace_master* /forum/post/14829373
> 
> 
> I did try that, I actually unplugged and moved the modem from my PC location, to the jack nearest the AVR, and used a 3FT Ethernet cable, thinking it might have been a cable issue with my 50ft.
> 
> 
> I was thinking I might contact my ISP and get a new modem anyways. I have had this one for about 5 years now, and everyone that I know that has recently subscribed to the same service as I do, has a much more sophisticated modem than I do... Maybe its not cut out for these new technologies somehow?



this maybe a stupid question, but are you on dialup or broadband?


but my 3808 takes forever to do an update .. and my broadband is very stable . .unless an updated firmware has fixed this, but i have not done an update in like 6 months


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys...

what should i set for subwoofer crossover frequency in the receiver and why... trying to understand...srry....


What should be i set on subwoofer before i run the adussey and after it ran... i have four controls...

subwoofer level

Variable low pass crossover

Variable phase ailgnment

variable high pass crossover


My setup:

3808ci receiver(upgraded with new featuer)

wd52725 TV

bp2006 tl front channels

clr 2300 center channel

Bp2x rear channel

supercube 2 subwoofer( connected via preout of the receiver)


----------



## RZ

I have tried to follow the comments about this but...


My 3808ci will not show DRC under Parameters. I know that other selections must be chosen before the DRC will show up under the Parameters menu. But what are they?


What is the exact audio setup for the PS3 and the 3808ci for Dolby True HD audio to pass to the receiver(video is fine--setup is HDMI to HDMI)?


Could someone list the step by step method?


I have contacted Denon support--so far not much help.


Thanks in advance for your prompt replies.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace_master* /forum/post/14829373
> 
> 
> I did try that, I actually unplugged and moved the modem from my PC location, to the jack nearest the AVR, and used a 3FT Ethernet cable, thinking it might have been a cable issue with my 50ft.
> 
> 
> I was thinking I might contact my ISP and get a new modem anyways. I have had this one for about 5 years now, and everyone that I know that has recently subscribed to the same service as I do, has a much more sophisticated modem than I do... Maybe its not cut out for these new technologies somehow?



Traceroute to 202.218.213.57 from you PC. Post how far you get. You may be more than 30 hops away from the above server. In that case, you will not be able to upgrade it. You have to take it to a friends house who uses a different ISP *AND* who is not more than 30 hops away.


BTW, you're last two hops may be something like:


22 181 ms 183 ms 186 ms 158.205.188.86

23 176 ms 175 ms 176 ms 202.228.232.45



After the 202.228.232.45, it may just show * * * (timeout)


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RZ* /forum/post/14834359
> 
> 
> I have tried to follow the comments about this but...
> 
> 
> My 3808ci will not show DRC under Parameters. I know that other selections must be chosen before the DRC will show up under the Parameters menu. But what are they?
> 
> What is the exact audio setup for the PS3 and the 3808ci for Dolby True HD audio to pass to the receiver(video is fine--setup is HDMI to HDMI)?
> 
> Could someone list the step by step method?
> 
> I have contacted Denon support--so far not much help.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your prompt replies.




Like the earlier post said "*DRC only appears in the menu when bit-streaming a Dolby TrueHD Soundtrack. Night Mode and D.COMP are not available as a menu selection when DRC is present."


Since PS3 cannot bitstream Dolby TrueHD, you will not be able to see it. You have to find a player that can bitstream it. On the other hand, if you use LPCM on the PS3, then it's not bitstreaming which means Denon can't turn on DRC.


Of course, I'm not 100% sure how PS3 will do decode content with DRC flagged set.


----------



## hdmi4ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/14826910
> 
> 
> By the way, what the hell is an "HDMI Handshake"?



HDMI devices use HDCP (an encryption technology) to transmit copy-protected material, so that you can't simply attach an arbitrary device and make a digital copy. Before transmitting/receiving the audio or video content, two HDMI devices will do a "secret handshake" to exchange codes and establish that each is an authorized device and not a hacker trying to make a copy. Once that has been done and the devices "trust" each other, the audio and video is encrypted in a manner that enables the receiving device to decrypt and display it, or to transmit it again to another device.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RZ* /forum/post/14834359
> 
> 
> I have tried to follow the comments about this but...
> 
> 
> My 3808ci will not show DRC under Parameters. I know that other selections must be chosen before the DRC will show up under the Parameters menu. But what are they?
> 
> 
> What is the exact audio setup for the PS3 and the 3808ci for Dolby True HD audio to pass to the receiver(video is fine--setup is HDMI to HDMI)?
> 
> 
> Could someone list the step by step method?
> 
> 
> I have contacted Denon support--so far not much help.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your prompt replies.



There are many details in the BLU Ray forum under PS3 try the "One and only... thread.


In brief, on the PS3 in Settings - BD/DVD Audio Output - select Linear PCM

- Dynamic Range Control - Off

- Sound Settings - Audio Output Settings - - HDMI - select only the configuration your system supports -ie turn off the 7.1 selections if you don't have 7.1.

When the BD loads go into the Main Disc menu and select settings (or whatever it's called on that particular disc) and be sure audio is set to True HD. Hit Play and when the disk starts, hit triangle to bring up the PS3 menu. Select the icon that looks like a 2-bar graphic equalizer - this screen should tell you the PS3 is outputting LPCM. Hit O to go back and select the i+ icon. The info there on the top of the screen should tell you that the PS3 is decoding True HD.

The 3808 should indicate "Multi CH In" If it says "Direct Multi Ch In", turn Direct Off, otherwise bass management is off. Enjoy


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/14811767
> 
> 
> Classico, you are my hero!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering, should I leave it to OFF for all my other discs with TrueHD. I always thought that the dynamic range was fine with them. It was only Iron Man where I had to crank the volume about 4dbs higher to hear the dialogue and still found the soundfield in my front and center speakers to be a bit weak.
> 
> 
> Are you going to switch the DRC back to AUTO for other discs?



NovaKane,

I can see absolutely NO reason to EVER have DRC on. I believe the reason you were not affected by it when it was on AUTO was because no studio was stupid enough to place that DRC flag in the TrueHD audio stream in the first place. Now that I know, I will not get burned again.


Classico


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14815494
> 
> 
> Of course the annoying part of all this is when you're trying to find a setting to adjust and you know where it is but it's just not where it's supposed to be...
> 
> 
> A better implementation of the GUI would be to show all settings but _grey out_ the ones that are not applicable based on current input.



Well since we are in the "wish we could have" mode--what about noting (at the bottom of the GUI screen) where a setting IS "greyed" out, what MODE(S) would bring it ACTIVE?


I could really use that. I cannot tell you how many times I have looked for a setting I knew I had JUST USED--only to have it "disappear" because I had changed something else. It's like an "Alice in Wonderland" experience. I know I had gone down that hole before and saw a rabbit and when I go back down the same hole, the rabbit is GONE.


Classico


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace_master* /forum/post/14826732
> 
> 
> Thanks, I tried that method, but got nothing at all... I proceeded to take it to a friends house, hooked it up... and about 75mins of firmware updates later... I wrote down my Upgrade ID, apologized to my friend for the intrusion, and brought it home... Now I have to wait for my Upgrade ID to be put into the system so I can take it back over there and download that onto it, haha.



Before lugging your 3808 over to your friend's again try going to "network setup" and check your DHCP setting. If its ON set it to OFF--if its OFF set it to ON. I can tell you I don't understand WHY one or the other works, but when I started my 1.95 f/w upgrade it was OFF and worked perfectly. Towards the end, it failed (at 5 min & this was the ethernet segment of the f/w). After hours of trying just about everything I CHANGED the DHCP to ON and everything downloaded without further incident. Later I did the Audyssey upgrade with no problems.


If that doesn't work, then you may be a 30+ hopper. Denon's servers seem to time out if your link to them exceeds 30 hops from your site to theirs.


Good luck,


Classico


----------



## Andargor












*MANUAL SETUP*

* SPEAKER SETUP ** HDMI SETUP ** AUDIO SETUP ** ZONE SETUP ** OPTION(1) ** OPTION(2) ** OPTION(3) ** LANGUAGE ** SETUP MENU *
I'll check if the missing menus work. Thanks!


----------



## BW4291




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fickle* /forum/post/14829383
> 
> 
> can anyone advise as to what .. new features are available under the .. add new feature menu? or is there even a list for this? maybe i am confused as to what this is atually for
> 
> 
> cheers





If you mean the feature package, this link lists the new features that are available:

http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/


----------



## dloose

After an easy update/upgrade, I was programming a Harmony 880 with the "EQ" and "Params" buttons and while those work OK, now the MENU button, which before brought up the OSD Menu, now brings up the shortcut to params on the 3808. I've reprogrammed MENU off the Harmony database twice to the same effect. Anyone else seen this??


----------



## Keith_G

I am probably overthinking this or maybe I am just over-tired but I hope someone can help. Since I use PCM through the PS3, how should I have my back channels set up? I don't really care to have the back channels on for 5.1 tracks, I just want them to come on automatically and play the discrete information when a 7.1 soundtrack with discrete information is being played.


Right now I have them set to non-matrix but set up that way they come on regardless of whether I am playing a 5.1 movie or a 7.1 movie. If I had them set to off they didn't come on when playing 7.1. The only other options were Matrix and the PLIIx modes. Anyone have any idea what I am missing here? I found the explanations of the various back channel modes in the manual to be lacking. That coupled with the fact that if I want DTS Master or Dolby True HD with the PS3 all I see on the display is "Multi Channel in", it has me a bit confused.


It may be morning before I get back to this thread but thanks in advance.


----------



## bpchia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpchia* /forum/post/14822512
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I have the AVR-3808 and 5 speakers plus subwoofer. When I input a Dolby Digital 2.0 stream via digital coaxial from my Pioneer DVD player to the AVR-3808, the input signal on the left of the display indicates that it is receiving "FL", "FR" and "S" channels (see attached photo).
> 
> 
> What is the "S" channel? Mono surround? But the DVD player and the DVD cover indicate the film is encoded in Dolby 2.0. I also get this with some AC3 signals from my digital set top box (Australian Digital TV) which are also supposed to be 2.0 signals.
> 
> 
> The subwoofer input shows as "LFE" channel on the left input signal display, not as "S", so the "S" is not a LFE channel. On the right, the subwoofer output shows as "SW".
> 
> 
> MY OTHER Q: is there a "Surround Mode" toggle remote control command or do you always have to go into the menu and use the arrow and enter buttons to do this?
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ben





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14822646
> 
> 
> With your "S" issue cannot help, but can say that I too am in Australia and with FTA stereo signal I simply see left and right on the input graphic. Is yours showing the "S" on all programs on all channels or was this just one specific program? Is there a setting on your STB that might need adjustment? ALternatively you might try the DTV Forums (in Australia).
> 
> 
> As for surround mode toggle buttons these are on the screen on the remote. One takes you thru DTS and ProLogic modes, one thru DSP modes, one thru Direct and Stereo modes, another thru direct and pure direct and yet another does the midnight modes. I found this out quite by accident just playing with the buttons and watching the front panel/screen.
> 
> 
> Good luck



The "S" channel is showing up on a number of channels (not program specific) that use AC3 2.0 (as opposed to MPEG for which the "S" channel never shows). It is also showing up for DVDs encoded with AC3 2.0 channel.


Thanks for remote control help.


Any ideas?


----------



## RZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14834709
> 
> 
> There are many details in the BLU Ray forum under PS3 try the "One and only... thread.
> 
> 
> In brief, on the PS3 in Settings - BD/DVD Audio Output - select Linear PCM
> 
> - Dynamic Range Control - Off
> 
> - Sound Settings - Audio Output Settings - - HDMI - select only the configuration your system supports -ie turn off the 7.1 selections if you don't have 7.1.
> 
> When the BD loads go into the Main Disc menu and select settings (or whatever it's called on that particular disc) and be sure audio is set to True HD. Hit Play and when the disk starts, hit triangle to bring up the PS3 menu. Select the icon that looks like a 2-bar graphic equalizer - this screen should tell you the PS3 is outputting LPCM. Hit O to go back and select the i+ icon. The info there on the top of the screen should tell you that the PS3 is decoding True HD.
> 
> The 3808 should indicate "Multi CH In" If it says "Direct Multi Ch In", turn Direct Off, otherwise bass management is off. Enjoy



Problem is: When I go to Parameters on the 3808ci, the DRC selection does not show up. How do I get it to show up in the Parameters menu?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RZ* /forum/post/14837463
> 
> 
> Problem is: When I go to Parameters on the 3808ci, the DRC selection does not show up. How do I get it to show up in the Parameters menu?



Several post on this topic a page or so back here. DRC on the Denon WON'T show up (by design, perhaps poor) unless it's receiving a bitstream. Just turn DRC off on the PS3.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14836544
> 
> 
> I am probably overthinking this or maybe I am just over-tired but I hope someone can help. Since I use PCM through the PS3, how should I have my back channels set up? I don't really care to have the back channels on for 5.1 tracks, I just want them to come on automatically and play the discrete information when a 7.1 soundtrack with discrete information is being played.
> 
> 
> Right now I have them set to non-matrix but set up that way they come on regardless of whether I am playing a 5.1 movie or a 7.1 movie. If I had them set to off they didn't come on when playing 7.1. The only other options were Matrix and the PLIIx modes. Anyone have any idea what I am missing here? I found the explanations of the various back channel modes in the manual to be lacking. That coupled with the fact that if I want DTS Master or Dolby True HD with the PS3 all I see on the display is "Multi Channel in", it has me a bit confused.
> 
> 
> It may be morning before I get back to this thread but thanks in advance.



I can't answer your first question (I leave mine in PLIIx). As for the DTS Master or Dolby True HD, the PS3 is doing the decoding and sending the information to the 3808. So the 3808 is only seeing multi channel in.


----------



## cybrsage












*MANUAL SETUP*

* SPEAKER SETUP ** HDMI SETUP ** AUDIO SETUP ** ZONE SETUP ** OPTION(1) ** OPTION(2) ** OPTION(3) ** LANGUAGE ** NETWORK SETUP ** SETUP MENU *


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/14837788
> 
> 
> I can't answer your first question (I leave mine in PLIIx). As for the DTS Master or Dolby True HD, the PS3 is doing the decoding and sending the information to the 3808. So the 3808 is only seeing multi channel in.



Thanks for your response. I understand that the PS3 is doing the decoding. Since you only see "Multi Channel in" how do you know you are getting the correct information in the 7.1 channels? The options for Matrix, non-matrix, PLIIx, etc. are all still selectable for the SB channel for multi-channel in so how do you know you're getting the discrete information from the 7.1 channels? The Non-matrix setting makes the most sense but since you still get sound from the rear channels on a 5.1 disc it makes me think that is not correct.


What I would prefer is for the rear channels to come on only when a 7.1 soundtrack is beng played, automatically.


----------



## aaronwt

PLIIx is only applied to 5.1 and lower. It is not applied to 6.1 and 7.1 tracks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G* /forum/post/14838528
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. I understand that the PS3 is doing the decoding. Since you only see "Multi Channel in" how do you know you are getting the correct information in the 7.1 channels? The options for Matrix, non-matrix, PLIIx, etc. are all still selectable for the SB channel for multi-channel in so how do you know you're getting the discrete information from the 7.1 channels? The Non-matrix setting makes the most sense but since you still get sound from the rear channels on a 5.1 disc it makes me think that is not correct.
> 
> 
> What I would prefer is for the rear channels to come on only when a 7.1 soundtrack is beng played, automatically.



The "Information" option in the GUI and the triangle on the ps3 remote should tell you what you want to know.


----------



## fordracefan

I have had my 3808 for a little over a year and I have been reading about the new feature update on this forum. I haven't updated the firmware on my system yet, and I have a few questions.


1) I checked my receiver last night and it shows an IP address. Is there a way to verify the network connection is working properly other then just checking the IP address?

2) From reading the instructions on the firmware update, it will reset all of my current settings. Is there a way to save the way my inputs are set and reload them, or do I have to write it all down?

3) If I don't want the feature upgrade, is there a reason to do the firmware upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14834858
> 
> 
> NovaKane,
> 
> I can see absolutely NO reason to EVER have DRC on. I believe the reason you were not affected by it when it was on AUTO was because no studio was stupid enough to place that DRC flag in the TrueHD audio stream in the first place. Now that I know, I will not get burned again.



Yeah, I'm leaving DRC off permanently, as well. That will eliminate any problems that may arise in the future if another poorly flagged disc, like Iron Man, shows up.


Thanks again for your posts.


----------



## Andargor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/14837858
> 
> 
> Here is mine.
> 
> 
> http:///SETUP/04_MANUALSETUP/d_left_manual_setup.asp
> Code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> (snip)



Many thanks!


Seems the only difference is the 05_NETWORKSETUP/r_networksetup.asp link which I am missing. If I go there directly on my 3808, I get a Rhapsody Account page asking to set account info.


For you, does that go to the network setup menu?


----------



## RZ

PS3 BD Dolby True HD audio output into the 3808ci: PCM selected on PS3. True HD selected on movie. Play movie...select display on PS3 and it shows output of Dolby True HD. 3808ci shows PCM/Digital/ Multi-Channel IN and no Dolby True HD light(as expected via this forum):


Recent reply from Denon support:


Recently you requested personal assistance from our on-line support

center. Below is a summary of your request and our response.


If this issue is not resolved to your satisfaction, you may reopen it

within the next 7 days.


Thank you for allowing us to be of service to you.


Subject

---------------------------------------------------------------

no Tru-HD from a PS3 Blu-Ray



Discussion Thread

---------------------------------------------------------------

Response (Michael Jones) - 10/10/2008 12:17 PM

Hello --


Following is Denon Tech Support's response to your recent inquiry:


The PS3 only outputs PCM (pulse code modulation) signals. The receiver detects this as a Multi Channel source. You will not be able to get Dolby TruHD.


Denon Support


**Who's right? Us or them??**


----------



## OregonVForce

Ok, long time reader first time poster. I just purchesed the feature package about an hour ago but my reciever still says it's not registered. Does it take a few hours? Do you have to do it during business hours? I would call Denon but of course I ordered it after they closed as I am a west coaster. Please let me know your experences with it so I don't go crazy.


Thank you,


----------



## armaraas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RZ* /forum/post/14842149
> 
> 
> PS3 BD Dolby True HD audio output into the 3808ci:
> 
> 
> **Who's right? Us or them??**



Both?

The only way True HD is going to "display" on the receiver is if it is bitstreamed. The PS3 cannot bitstream. Instead the PS3 decodes the True HD signal and sends that information over separate channels for the receiver to play.


So you still get True HD, but since it is decoded by the PS3 the receiver will only display Multi-Channel in or PCM.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RZ* /forum/post/14842149
> 
> 
> PS3 BD Dolby True HD audio output into the 3808ci: ??**



If triangle, i+ on the PS3 says "TrueHD" and the Denon says "Multi Channel In" your config is correct and you are getting True HD decoded in the PS3. The PS3 cannot output a TrueHD bitstream (undecoded TrueHD). The Denon will only light the True HD lindicators when it is doing the decoding. You are getting TrueHD and the Denon is outputing properly if you are seeing what I stated in my first sentence. The Denon tech "will not be able to get Dolby TrueHD" is simply wrong; he must be referring to the indicators, (and decoding in the Denon) not the signal. If you want the indicators to light, buy a BD that can output a TrueHD bitstream; unnecessary IMHO.


----------



## boxker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14800422
> 
> 
> Finally, I think the remote sucks. But then again, I'm very used to my MX900 URC remote. Do yourself a favor a look a the URC line long and hard before buying a Harmony remote.



Well I have urc automator 200. It's works ok it's not upgradable though. I got it orignally got to replace my H/K 325 remote which I think my kids accidentally threw away and to try and control my old Charter Dvr. Unifortunately I couldn't ever find anything to control that Dvr.


I am slowly getting things connected on the new Denon, got other things on my plate like college and the kids rocket football and practice. Not to mention work. Yesterday I got my mono price splitter and HDMI cable and my replacement projector lamp. I connected the splitter to the Denon, LCD tv, and prjector. My hear fell into my stomack when I couldn't get an image on my projector, just only sound. I was beginning to panic when I realized that I got the Denon GUI to show up, just not when I PS3 input selected. Then I checked to see if I got an image on the TV. When I did I figured that the problem had to be with the TV. Not that it was broken, but the reason for the problem. I figured that although my tv was only 720p, it must be able to receive 1080p signals. That would mean that the PS2 automatic set up prcedure must of sensed that and set it self to output a 1080p signal, which my projector can't accept. Checking the set up of the PS3 proved me right, so I made the correct changes and then there it was an image on the projector as well as the tv.


Well back to having fun.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpchia* /forum/post/14837192
> 
> 
> The "S" channel is showing up on a number of channels (not program specific) that use AC3 2.0 (as opposed to MPEG for which the "S" channel never shows). It is also showing up for DVDs encoded with AC3 2.0 channel.
> 
> 
> Thanks for remote control help.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Can you tell me which channels broadcast in AC3 2.0 and I'll see if I can it get to happen on mine?


----------



## Andargor

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## bpchia

Hi Blairy,


It's CHANNEL 10 (always SD, sometimes HD).


Thanks for checking, Ben


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14835541
> 
> 
> After an easy update/upgrade, I was programming a Harmony 880 with the "EQ" and "Params" buttons and while those work OK, now the MENU button, which before brought up the OSD Menu, now brings up the shortcut to params on the 3808. I've reprogrammed MENU off the Harmony database twice to the same effect. Anyone else seen this??



For me the para switch has changed as well since the upgrade, it cycles through options instead of showing a menu.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14782486
> 
> 
> I was able to apply the update, but now I have a problem with my Harmony One. Previously I had mapped the hard Menu button to open the Denon setup menu. Now when I press the Menu button I get a on-screen pop-up that toggles DynamicEQ, Dynamic Volume on and off.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what button now brings up the configuration menu? I have to initiate the menu from a button in the flip-down panel of the receiver.



Same thing on a Harmony 880. Did you notice this after updating to 1.95 or only after applying the upgrade? I did them one right after the other and can't tell. Some other keys are misbehaving as well (the source HDV on the Harmony now brings up the Dynamic EQ toggle) Pretty weird that something messed with IR codes.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14844288
> 
> 
> Same thing on a Harmony 880. .



I learned the Menu command from the 2nd Denon remote and called it NewMenu (don't have two 2 Harmony commands called the same thing, it confuses the Harmony database) reloaded it into the Menu hardkey. Works fine.


----------



## divesheik

Hello all. I'm a new user to this thread but could sure use some help with my 3808CI video conversion. I'm trying to get component video from DVD player to run through my 3808CI and be upconverted for display on my LCD via the HDMI connection. So far no luck whatsoever. I've been through the manual and all the settings several times for selecting the source, setting the video conversion to on, etc. I'm planning on calling Denon but thought I would ask for some insight from all the users here. Is there some special trick to getting the video conversion to work and be output from the HDMI port on the 3808CI?


Configuration is a Panasonic DVD RA-60 feeding component input into the 3808. Denon is set for A-H & H-H conversion. Video conversion is on. I've tried the source on auto and set directly to component video. Any help would be much appreciated.


Thanks,


----------



## sean71

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used an eternet cable of this length to do their updates. The reciever is downstairs and it would be a pain to unhook it and drag it upstairs then have to hook everything back up. I was just wondering if there would be any concerns with this long of a connection. Thanks, Sean


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14844753
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used an eternet cable of this length to do their updates. The reciever is downstairs and it would be a pain to unhook it and drag it upstairs then have to hook everything back up. I was just wondering if there would be any concerns with this long of a connection. Thanks, Sean



As long as it's a CAT5 or better cable (CAT 5E, CAT 6) you will not have any problems.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fordracefan* /forum/post/14839941
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for a little over a year and I have been reading about the new feature update on this forum. I haven't updated the firmware on my system yet, and I have a few questions.
> 
> 
> 1) I checked my receiver last night and it shows an IP address. Is there a way to verify the network connection is working properly other then just checking the IP address?
> 
> 2) From reading the instructions on the firmware update, it will reset all of my current settings. Is there a way to save the way my inputs are set and reload them, or do I have to write it all down?
> 
> 3) If I don't want the feature upgrade, is there a reason to do the firmware upgrade?
> 
> Thanks




If you have an *old* version, I think a FW will reset everything. You *may* be able to bring up the AVR via your browser (just type in http://whatever_ip_you_see ) and you'll find the option to save the config.


The best thing to do is the write down everything just in case.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14844288
> 
> 
> Same thing on a Harmony 880. Did you notice this after updating to 1.95 or only after applying the upgrade? I did them one right after the other and can't tell. Some other keys are misbehaving as well (the source HDV on the Harmony now brings up the Dynamic EQ toggle) Pretty weird that something messed with IR codes.



Only after the upgrade. The menu button on the Denon remote still works correctly, so not sure what the Harmony had been sending before, but it now works like SurrPara. I just "relearned" the Menu command from the Denon remote (doesn't confuse the database as it tracks it as coming from your original remote and not the database) and then reloaded the Harmony menu button from that. It would be nice if you could actually see the command codes in the Harmony database, but whatever.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So now all of us anal retentive types are not going to sleep until we check all our Harmony Remote commands......


Thanks alot!


Will check my menu command in a moment but I recall using it since the update and mine seemed fine.


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14844753
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used an eternet cable of this length to do their updates. The reciever is downstairs and it would be a pain to unhook it and drag it upstairs then have to hook everything back up. I was just wondering if there would be any concerns with this long of a connection. Thanks, Sean



Did that with mine (used100'), had cable running up the steps through the kitchen through the den. to the 3808. did that twice but wife made me drill holes and do perment hard-wire, maybe it was the bright orange cable she didn't like


----------



## IRJ

Here's a dumb question:


What the easiest way of finding my local IP address for my Denon 3808?


----------



## IRJ

OK I found it via the GUI and the Network tab.


----------



## fordracefan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14844288
> 
> 
> Same thing on a Harmony 880. Did you notice this after updating to 1.95 or only after applying the upgrade? I did them one right after the other and can't tell. Some other keys are misbehaving as well (the source HDV on the Harmony now brings up the Dynamic EQ toggle) Pretty weird that something messed with IR codes.



I believe the button you are looking for is called ONSCREEN. I just updated, and if I go to device-receiver, there is a button called ONSCREEN. I have the 880.

When I hit the menu button that also works.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *divesheik* /forum/post/14844627
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get component video from DVD player to run through my 3808CI and be upconverted for display on my LCD via the HDMI connection. So far no luck whatsoever.



Divesheik,


If I'm not mistaken, I don't think it's possible to upconvert a regular DVD using a component connection. You need a DVD player that has HDMI to be able to upconvert to anything higher than 480p.


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *divesheik* /forum/post/14844627
> 
> 
> Hello all. I'm a new user to this thread but could sure use some help with my 3808CI video conversion. I'm trying to get component video from DVD player to run through my 3808CI and be upconverted for display on my LCD via the HDMI connection. So far no luck whatsoever. I've been through the manual and all the settings several times for selecting the source, setting the video conversion to on, etc. I'm planning on calling Denon but thought I would ask for some insight from all the users here. Is there some special trick to getting the video conversion to work and be output from the HDMI port on the 3808CI?
> 
> 
> Configuration is a Panasonic DVD RA-60 feeding component input into the 3808. Denon is set for A-H & H-H conversion. Video conversion is on. I've tried the source on auto and set directly to component video. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,



Are you getting audio and just no video?


Have you selected the correct component input for your DVD on the AVR?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bpchia* /forum/post/14844042
> 
> 
> Hi Blairy,
> 
> 
> It's CHANNEL 10 (always SD, sometimes HD).
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking, Ben



Just checked this morning...


CH10 HD is a DD stereo broadcast and brings up the 'S.' Shows being broadcast when I was watching were "Totally Wild" (a wildlife show) and "Meet The Press." Do not envisage these were originally recorded in surround and have been down mixed into stereo by the TV station.


CH7 HD and CH2 HD are also DD stereo broadcasts but don't bring up the 'S"


Checked manual and there is no explanation of this.


Email Denon and ask? Email CH10 and ask?


In the main though, if your 3808 does it and mine does it too, I'd say it's meant to happen










Blairy


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14844753
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used an eternet cable of this length to do their updates. The reciever is downstairs and it would be a pain to unhook it and drag it upstairs then have to hook everything back up. I was just wondering if there would be any concerns with this long of a connection. Thanks, Sean



Yes I have. I usually have the wireless going now but I pulled out the 50ft cat-6 cable once again to do the upgrade/update because I was worried about wifi failure.


50ft works just fine.


----------



## Cactus Jack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/14825300
> 
> 
> Do any of you VIP622 owners have an issue with audio dropouts on recorded material? My FOX recordings stutter to the point of not being able to watch them. The reciever shows the dolby signal just going away and coming back...constantly and at random intervals.
> 
> 
> Firmware 1.95 plus Feature pack.
> 
> J




On the 622 VIP hold the power button for about 10 seconds, it will go through a reboot procedure and it should work after that.


----------



## bpchia

Thanks Blairy


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Internet Radio Presets?


Anyone having trouble with internet radio presets dropping since firmware update and feature pack update?


----------



## AudioBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/14846102
> 
> 
> Divesheik,
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I don't think it's possible to upconvert a regular DVD using a component connection. You need a DVD player that has HDMI to be able to upconvert to anything higher than 480p.
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.



Page 80 of the manual says that component can be output on HDMI according to the scaler settings you set on page 30. You should be able to convert 480p to 720p, 1080i or 1080p. I have not tried this but that's what the book seems to say.


Give it a try.


----------



## hdmi4ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *divesheik* /forum/post/14844627
> 
> 
> Hello all. I'm a new user to this thread but could sure use some help with my 3808CI video conversion. I'm trying to get component video from DVD player to run through my 3808CI and be upconverted for display on my LCD via the HDMI connection. So far no luck whatsoever. I've been through the manual and all the settings several times for selecting the source, setting the video conversion to on, etc. I'm planning on calling Denon but thought I would ask for some insight from all the users here. Is there some special trick to getting the video conversion to work and be output from the HDMI port on the 3808CI?



Due to nonsensical copy-protection restrictions, the upconversion of component video from copy-protected DVDs is not allowed. The upconversion may work for your own homemade DVDs, but not protected Hollywood DVDs.


----------



## AudioBear

I thought it was the other way around. You cannot output analog from a HDMI HDCP signal.


The OP ought to try it because it is possible to set the Denon to A-H (analog to HDMI) and select scaling. See page 30 and 80. It's worth a try, the manual does not say it is copy protected.


Maybe someone else has tried this and can comment.


I hate HDCP and all copy protection, I have never posted a DVD or CD or song, have never given one away, and would never do anything but back up my software--but I can't because of the protection we are faced with. My answer: don't buy their software.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14849677
> 
> 
> Internet Radio Presets?
> 
> 
> Anyone having trouble with internet radio presets dropping since firmware update and feature pack update?



Seems it drops them everytime I do firmware and the product updates.










mark


----------



## FedeM

Hi, is it possible to disable the viedo processing on the 3808?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FedeM* /forum/post/14850905
> 
> 
> Hi, is it possible to disable the viedo processing on the 3808?



Are you referring to upscaling, or to turning off the display? Yes to both, actually. The former can be done globally, or per input. The latter is done by enabling 'Pure Audio' mode.


----------



## FedeM

Thanks, I was meaning for the upscalling. how you do it?


----------



## Andargor

Globally: manual Setup > HDMI Setup > i/p scaler OFF


Individually: Source Select > (choose source) > Other > Video Convert OFF


Just giving back some of the karma.


----------



## luth2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14844753
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used an eternet cable of this length to do their updates. The reciever is downstairs and it would be a pain to unhook it and drag it upstairs then have to hook everything back up. I was just wondering if there would be any concerns with this long of a connection. Thanks, Sean



I use a 50 ft cable no problem - have done all but the latest upgrade.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *luth2000* /forum/post/14854392
> 
> 
> I use a 50 ft cable no problem - have done all but the latest upgrade.



As I recall, the ethernet specification has a 100 meter maximum length per segment.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Even at 100 meters, 300 feet give or take, you can put in a switch and run some more. I've done that in a strip mall shopping area to connect everyone to broadband router. Works very well. Surprisingly snappy too.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14855181
> 
> 
> Even at 100 meters, 300 feet give or take, you can put in a switch and run some more. I've done that in a strip mall shopping area to connect everyone to broadband router. Works very well. Surprisingly snappy too.



Absolutely. If he needed more than 300 feet you can buy a cheapo hub/switch to put in the middle and get 600 feet. Unless the OP is in a mansion, I'd bet 300 feet would do the trick.


----------



## Browninggold

I have to say that Denon hit a home run with the latest firmware update, well worth the $100.00 for the upgrade.


----------



## dduvall

Hi,


I plan to upgrade to the 3808 and have a couple of connection questions.


My TV and (yet to purchase) Blu-ray player will be in the living room while my 3808, HTPC (mp3 audio / Rhapsody only) and DirecTV HD-DVR are in the basement, controlled by RF remote. I (think I







) plan for the Denon to have an HDMI out cable to my TV which has multiple HDMI inputs.


The Blu-ray player being in the living room is just for convenience. Should I connect the Blu-ray direct to the TV via HDMI for video only and then run the audio from the blu-ray player to the 3808 through digital coax or rca? Or should I run an HDMI carrying both audio & video from the Blu-ray to the Denon and let it send video back to the TV through its HDMI out? I'm not sure if the first approach will support all the codecs that come on blu-ray?


My (limited) htpc is running W2K server and J Rivers Media Center. The audio connection to the receiver is easy enough, but can I add an HDMI video card to the p.c. and use the Denon to route computer display output to the TV's HDMI input? Then all I need is a long range keyboard and mouse (or maybe extend the USB receiver for the k/b and mouse to the living room) and I can navigate the basement server from the living room.


Thanks,

David


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dduvall* /forum/post/14857478
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> The Blu-ray player being in the living room is just for convenience. Should I connect the Blu-ray direct to the TV via HDMI for video only and then run the audio from the blu-ray player to the 3808 through digital coax or rca? Or should I run an HDMI carrying both audio & video from the Blu-ray to the Denon and let it send video back to the TV through its HDMI out? I'm not sure if the first approach will support all the codecs that come on blu-ray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David



I take it the TV is the main viewing area and has a 5.1 or greater setup.


You are correct, HDMI is the only digital way to send the HD audio.


If your BD player decodes the HD formats and outputs them analog then you can run the BD via HDMI to the TV and analog to the 3808. IF your player lets you. I don't really know about delays or long cable runs. I'm just saying it's possible.


----------



## FedeM

Hi, anyone guess which could be the best configuration using the AVR 3808CI with:

DENON DVD2500BTCI

Toshiba HDA30

DVD Player Pioneer DV-400V

Display: LCD Samsung LN32R71B.


My concern most of all is regarding the upscalling. The audio I already figured out.

I know I have to upgrade my display

Thanks


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dduvall* /forum/post/14857478
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I plan to upgrade to the 3808 and have a couple of connection questions.
> 
> 
> My TV and (yet to purchase) Blu-ray player will be in the living room while my 3808, HTPC (mp3 audio / Rhapsody only) and DirecTV HD-DVR are in the basement, controlled by RF remote. I (think I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plan for the Denon to have an HDMI out cable to my TV which has multiple HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> The Blu-ray player being in the living room is just for convenience. Should I connect the Blu-ray direct to the TV via HDMI for video only and then run the audio from the blu-ray player to the 3808 through digital coax or rca? Or should I run an HDMI carrying both audio & video from the Blu-ray to the Denon and let it send video back to the TV through its HDMI out? I’m not sure if the first approach will support all the codecs that come on blu-ray?
> 
> 
> My (limited) htpc is running W2K server and J Rivers Media Center. The audio connection to the receiver is easy enough, but can I add an HDMI video card to the p.c. and use the Denon to route “computer display” output to the TV’s HDMI input? Then all I need is a long range keyboard and mouse (or maybe extend the USB receiver for the k/b and mouse to the living room) and I can navigate the basement server from the living room.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David



No need for an HDMI vidcard...DVI and hdmi are basically the same thing with different jacks. All you need is a DVI to HDMI cable or converter coupling to convert an HDMI to HDMI cable. It's the same signal. I have a 30ft cable that has DVI on one end for the computer and HDMI on the other to plug into my projector.


Here are some converters: http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...04&cp_id=10419 


Here are some cables: http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10231


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/14857390
> 
> 
> I have to say that Denon hit a home run with the latest firmware update, well worth the $100.00 for the upgrade.



I am (was) not considering the upgrade. What has impressed you?


----------



## rizzxx7

I want to know as well...


----------



## fordracefan

To me the, a novice, the dynamic EQ seems to make the surround sound more full. I am currently waiting the arrival of my blu-ray player to try out Iron Man.


I do seem to have an issue where the commercials are significantly quieter then the regular TV show. Although I didn't notice this Satuday (first day) or Sunday, only today.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/14858681
> 
> 
> I want to know as well...



Dynamic EQ rocks. To me the surround-sound is much more noticable and immersive yet still very balanced.


I like Dynamic Volume for quieting those loud commercials and also being able to hear the dialogue well with the volume very low when the kids are sleeping.


What's nice is it remembers the settings for each source so you can have EQ and Volume on for TV but only EQ for movies/PS3 games leaving Dynamic Volume off. Switching things on or off is the push of a button. It changes your remote "para/search" button...no longer opening GUI to audio.


I too am very happy with my spent 100 bucks. I use the new features 100% of the time and the sound is much better imho...much richer.


I'm sure you can stay happy without it...but to me it makes a pretty big difference.


Haven't heard many negatives regarding the upgrade. Most people love it if it's working correctly.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fordracefan* /forum/post/14858755
> 
> 
> To me the, a novice, the dynamic EQ seems to make the surround sound more full. I am currently waiting the arrival of my blu-ray player to try out Iron Man.
> 
> 
> I do seem to have an issue where the commercials are significantly quieter then the regular TV show. Although I didn't notice this Satuday (first day) or Sunday, only today.



Try setting the DynamicVolume to "midnight/evening/day" and check the differences. Midnight makes the most volume adjustments while day makes the least. If it's too quiet then maybe evening or day would suit you better. Personally, I wish there was a "auto mute commercials" function so having them too quiet sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## pclausen

I haven't upgraded the firmware on my 3808 for about 6 months. Due to some issues I have been having with the 3808 not locking into HDMI signals from my DirecTV HR20 and PS3 to a lesser extent, I decided to go out and download the latest firmware. What finally made me decide to do it is that my HTPC stopped being able to pass audio via HDMI to the 3808 (Intel G45 mobo).


I hadn't been on this forum for a while, so I knew nothing about this $100 upgrade.


Anyway, I downloaded the firmware (this was my 3rd time upgrading), and after it was done, I was getting no audio or video on any of my inputs. I power cycled the unit a few times, and still nothing.


All my custom input names and such are still there, and I'm also still able to point a web browser to the thing and poke around.


Using the front panel display, when I go back in and attempt to upgrade again, I get the message "Latest", so the upgrade appears to have been sucessfull.


So do I now need to call Denon and cough up 100 bucks to get this thing working again, or what?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/14861139
> 
> 
> So do I now need to call Denon and cough up 100 bucks to get this thing working again, or what?



The $100 was for the additional feature package, not for a run-of-the-mill firmware update. It sounds to me like your Denon will need to be serviced, but I can't imagine it'd cost you anything (unless you don't have a warranty).


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dduvall* /forum/post/14857478
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I plan to upgrade to the 3808 and have a couple of connection questions.
> 
> 
> My TV and (yet to purchase) Blu-ray player will be in the living room while my 3808, HTPC (mp3 audio / Rhapsody only) and DirecTV HD-DVR are in the basement, controlled by RF remote. I (think I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plan for the Denon to have an HDMI out cable to my TV which has multiple HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> The Blu-ray player being in the living room is just for convenience. Should I connect the Blu-ray direct to the TV via HDMI for video only and then run the audio from the blu-ray player to the 3808 through digital coax or rca? Or should I run an HDMI carrying both audio & video from the Blu-ray to the Denon and let it send video back to the TV through its HDMI out? I'm not sure if the first approach will support all the codecs that come on blu-ray?




I would route the HDMI to the Denon, then out from the Denon to the TV. If you do not use HDMI, you will not get the HD sound formats.




> Quote:
> My (limited) htpc is running W2K server and J Rivers Media Center. The audio connection to the receiver is easy enough, but can I add an HDMI video card to the p.c. and use the Denon to route computer display output to the TV's HDMI input? Then all I need is a long range keyboard and mouse (or maybe extend the USB receiver for the k/b and mouse to the living room) and I can navigate the basement server from the living room.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David



If you have a DVI connector on your HTPC already, you can connect a DVI-HDMI cable and get the video to the Denon. DVI does not send audio in most configurations.


If you purchase a HDMI video card, make sure you get one which is HDCP compliant (to save headaches later). You can then send both audio and video via the HDMI cable.


----------



## gwishon

I've owned my 3808CI for more than a year now and have been very pleased with it. However, I have NEVER been able to get the auto setup to properly calculate distances in my (7.1) setup. I've tried this many, many times using all the suggestions offered on this forum over the past year+. I've turned off all other sources of noise, even shut the breakers off of every other circuit in the house to prevent various appliances and the hvac system from coming on during the attempt.


After downloading the upgrade I, of course, had to run the setup again. In a last desperate attempt to get good readings, I waited until 2am to ensure the least amount of outside noise from entering the room (which is in the basement). No good -- distances to virtually all speakers are typically identical at .1-.3 feet.


This hasn't concerned me too much in the past, as I've just set the levels using an SPL meter. But now I know I have to have Audyssey turned on to take advantage of the new dynamic eq features, etc.


Should I worry about this at all? Despite the fact that the distances are severely wrong, the sound is very good, and the spl meter confirms the levels are good. But I have no idea if the curves established by Audyssey are appropriate, or can be improved.


Has anyone else had this experience? And are there any suggestions (that I haven't already tried) for getting accurate measurements?


TIA


----------



## fordracefan

I found my problem. I had to turn up the center channel for an old movie this weekend, and I didn't change it back. This was causing the commercials to be significantly quieter then the regular shows. Everything is good now, and I love the upgrade.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gwishon* /forum/post/14861554
> 
> 
> ...Should I worry about this at all? Despite the fact that the distances are severely wrong, the sound is very good, and the spl meter confirms the levels are good. But I have no idea if the curves established by Audyssey are appropriate, or can be improved.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience? And are there any suggestions (that I haven't already tried) for getting accurate measurements?
> 
> 
> TIA



You can check the "Official Audyssey" forum where I think a number of people have described the symptom you have (distances at .1 ft. or so). According to Chris the test for this is to connect the Audyssey microphone and then lightly rub your finger over the top of the mic. If you hear ANY noise from the speakers (might be quiet) it's possible you've had a corrupt firmware download.


The fix (sorry to say) seems to be that you have to send the unit to Denon to get the firmware corrected. There was one post, however, that stated that Denon is preparing a firmware fix for this problem, but so far haven't seen anything.


----------



## gwishon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/14861832
> 
> 
> You can check the "Official Audyssey" forum where I think a number of people have described the symptom you have (distances at .1 ft. or so). According to Chris the test for this is to connect the Audyssey microphone and then lightly rub your finger over the top of the mic. If you hear ANY noise from the speakers (might be quiet) it's possible you've had a corrupt firmware download.
> 
> 
> The fix (sorry to say) seems to be that you have to send the unit to Denon to get the firmware corrected. There was one post, however, that stated that Denon is preparing a firmware fix for this problem, but so far haven't seen anything.



Yes, I am able to hear a rumbling noise when I rub my finger over the mic -- in fact, I can hear some noise when simply handling the mic as I move it (or rather, move the tripod with mic) from position to position.


Thanks, I'll check the Audyssey thread.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/14861216
> 
> 
> The $100 was for the additional feature package, not for a run-of-the-mill firmware update. It sounds to me like your Denon will need to be serviced, but I can't imagine it'd cost you anything (unless you don't have a warranty).



IIRC, for Denon in-warranty service, the customer only pays to ship the AVR to Denon. Also, if in-warranty, and the $100 Upgrade fails, one doesn't have to pay for it again, until it works.







It would be the same scenario as above. For those out-of-warranty, I don't know how Denon would handle that situation. If it is clear that the Upgrade caused the problem, I would think Denon would fix it for free, since one didn't get what one paid for; otherwise, it would indeed cost some $ to repair.


----------



## pclausen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/14863744
> 
> 
> IIRC, for Denon in-warranty service, the customer only pays to ship the AVR to Denon. Also, if in-warranty, and the $100 Upgrade fails, one doesn't have to pay for it again, until it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the same scenario as above. For those out-of-warranty, I don't know how Denon would handle that situation. If it is clear that the Upgrade caused the problem, I would think Denon would fix it for free, since one didn't get what one paid for; otherwise, it would indeed cost some $ to repair.



My 3808 has always been a little tempremental when it comes to passing HDMI to my TV (Panny TH-65PF9UK) using a HDMI -> DVI cable.


Lately, the issue seems to have gotte worse and I often had to turn the unit off (not just standby) and then back on, in order to get anything but a blank screen and connecting to either my HR20, PS3 or HTPC.


After the upgrade, it just won't sync to anything any longer and no audio either. I suppose I can try dragging it down into my home theater and hook it up to my Pearl to see if it make a difference.


I suppose that last upgrade might have just made it completely incompatible with a dispaly with DVI input as the only 1080p option?


I picked this unit up locally from Crutchfield, so I suppose I can contact them to see if there is anything they can do for me.


----------



## ratomlinson

2 questions -


#1 Is it possible to preset a bunch of XM stations? If so, how is that done?


#2 Can I sync the main zone (zone1) and zone2 so that they are on the same input unless I specify otherwise? I usually want the same thing to be playing in both zones (kitchen and den but separated by a hallway) and right now the only way to change from XM to InternetRadio (that i can figure out) is to select zone1, change input selection and then select zone2 and change input selection.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ratomlinson* /forum/post/14866693
> 
> 
> 2 questions -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 Can I sync the main zone (zone1) and zone2 so that they are on the same input unless I specify otherwise? I usually want the same thing to be playing in both zones (kitchen and den but separated by a hallway) and right now the only way to change from XM to InternetRadio (that i can figure out) is to select zone1, change input selection and then select zone2 and change input selection.



Set Zone 2 to Source. It will use Zone 1 as the source but you can't get HDMI signal to Z2.


----------



## jessewallace




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rosso_Corsa* /forum/post/10774050
> 
> 
> Seems like everyone is on the same boat. One thing that's leaning me towards the Onkyo is the weight -- the Denon is only 35 lbs versus the full 50 of the Onkyo, not to mention the Ultra 2 certification and the better video processor. The 3808 feels much more like a competitor to the 805 and not the 875 and the 805 is far cheaper.
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for the gorgeous new faceplate (compared to the relatively ugly Onkyo) and the Denon badge, the choice would be very obvious...



Just pray you never have to deal with Onkyo (supposed) customer support.

Onkyo's run really hot, many have had theirs smoke, spark, and on occasion literally burst into flames.


----------



## ironfoot995

I have done the last firmware update and the new feature upgrade, one right after the other, with no problems with either. I noticed during this week's ESPN broadcast of NFL football that only a faint crackle was coming out of the surrounds, but was getting sound from the fronts, center, sub, and rears. I have it set to convert 5.1 to 7.1 with PL IIx. The 3808 was showing 5.1 being received, so was surprised that nothing was coming from the surrounds. I switched to my local Fox LIL-HD station and sound was coming through the surrounds.


I have the DirecTV HR20-700 hooked up with HDMI to Denon 3808CI, hooked up to a Panny 50PZ77 plasma. I also have a Panny BD30 Blu-Ray hooked up to the 3808 with HDMI.


Any ideas?

John


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironfoot995* /forum/post/14867064
> 
> 
> I have done the last firmware update and the new feature upgrade, one right after the other, with no problems with either. I noticed during this week's ESPN broadcast of NFL football that only a faint crackle was coming out of the surrounds, but was getting sound from the fronts, center, sub, and rears. I have it set to convert 5.1 to 7.1 with PL IIx. The 3808 was showing 5.1 being received, so was surprised that nothing was coming from the surrounds. I switched to my local Fox LIL-HD station and sound was coming through the surrounds.
> 
> 
> I have the DirecTV HR20-700 hooked up with HDMI to Denon 3808CI, hooked up to a Panny 50PZ77 plasma. I also have a Panny BD30 Blu-Ray hooked up to the 3808 with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> John



If the other channel worked then it sounds like the broadcast was at fault. Just because they were sending a 5.1 format doesn't mean they had all 5.1 channels active.


----------



## agent_kith

Hi all,


I have updated the firmware, but the denon no longer seem to pass 1920x1080 (50hz or 60hz) from my HTPC to my monitor.


Everything else seems to be fine. The HTPC is connected via a DVI->HDMI to HDMI3, and I'm using the TV/CBL input.


I'm using Mandriva with a Nvidia 6600GT card. It works when I set the card to output [email protected] (problem in both Linux and Windows btw)


After doing a reset, text mode do not show up too. So i'm getting a blue screen until X starts at 1280x720.


Any clues to what could be wrong? Nobody have any HTPC issues after the update? (I'm in Australia BTW).


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironfoot995* /forum/post/14867064
> 
> 
> I have done the last firmware update and the new feature upgrade, one right after the other, with no problems with either. I noticed during this week's ESPN broadcast of NFL football that only a faint crackle was coming out of the surrounds, but was getting sound from the fronts, center, sub, and rears. I have it set to convert 5.1 to 7.1 with PL IIx. The 3808 was showing 5.1 being received, so was surprised that nothing was coming from the surrounds. I switched to my local Fox LIL-HD station and sound was coming through the surrounds.
> 
> 
> I have the DirecTV HR20-700 hooked up with HDMI to Denon 3808CI, hooked up to a Panny 50PZ77 plasma. I also have a Panny BD30 Blu-Ray hooked up to the 3808 with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> John



Lately I've had some problems with DTV and my HR20-100. Like you, I've had some broadcasts which had crackling sounds. I mostly watch CBS, and last week one of my shows had this problem for the last 10 minutes or so. I've also had audio drops, and even video drops as well. I have a Kuro TV, 3808 with latest firmware, and BD30.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pclausen* /forum/post/14864062
> 
> 
> My 3808 has always been a little tempremental when it comes to passing HDMI to my TV (Panny TH-65PF9UK) using a HDMI -> DVI cable.
> 
> 
> Lately, the issue seems to have gotte worse and I often had to turn the unit off (not just standby) and then back on, in order to get anything but a blank screen and connecting to either my HR20, PS3 or HTPC.
> 
> 
> After the upgrade, it just won't sync to anything any longer and no audio either. I suppose I can try dragging it down into my home theater and hook it up to my Pearl to see if it make a difference.
> 
> 
> I suppose that last upgrade might have just made it completely incompatible with a dispaly with DVI input as the only 1080p option?
> 
> 
> I picked this unit up locally from Crutchfield, so I suppose I can contact them to see if there is anything they can do for me.





I have the Panny 65" 1080p monitor also as well as the 3808CI. I use an HDMI>DVI when using my Blu-Ray DVD player and have had no issues whatsoever.


Check you connections or a new HDMI>DVI cable possibly.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ironfoot995* /forum/post/14867064
> 
> 
> I have done the last firmware update and the new feature upgrade, one right after the other, with no problems with either. I noticed during this week's ESPN broadcast of NFL football that only a faint crackle was coming out of the surrounds, but was getting sound from the fronts, center, sub, and rears. I have it set to convert 5.1 to 7.1 with PL IIx. The 3808 was showing 5.1 being received, so was surprised that nothing was coming from the surrounds. I switched to my local Fox LIL-HD station and sound was coming through the surrounds.
> 
> 
> I have the DirecTV HR20-700 hooked up with HDMI to Denon 3808CI, hooked up to a Panny 50PZ77 plasma. I also have a Panny BD30 Blu-Ray hooked up to the 3808 with HDMI.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> John




Did you rerun the Audyssey calibration? Ah, there you go


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/14858511
> 
> 
> I am (was) not considering the upgrade. What has impressed you?



The dynamic eq is excellent. Before when I ran auto I went into manual to change everything with a spl meter. With the new download I ran auto and set dynamic eq and volume to on and sounds excellent. Everything has more "oomph" to the movies and tv. I cannot really explain it except it seems to be more balanced and better sounding. The dynamic volume is nice for keeping the volume the same from show to commercials. I believe you will be happy with the upgrade.


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/14869586
> 
> 
> The dynamic eq is excellent. Before when I ran auto I went into manual to change everything with a spl meter. With the new download I ran auto and set dynamic eq and volume to on and sounds excellent. Everything has more "oomph" to the movies and tv. I cannot really explain it except it seems to be more balanced and better sounding. The dynamic volume is nice for keeping the volume the same from show to commercials. I believe you will be happy with the upgrade.




Are you talking about the $100 upgrade? What are the specs of the upgrade again? And can I obtain it without paying? I ran the "check Firmware upgrade" but it told me that I have the latest F/W. This has not fixed the 3-4 secs AV drop outs that I occassionally observe. I've been told its the XBR4 and 3808 combo that does this....


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/14869704
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the $100 upgrade? What are the specs of the upgrade again? And can I obtain it without paying? I ran the "check Firmware upgrade" but it told me that I have the latest F/W. This has not fixed the 3-4 secs AV drop outs that I occassionally observe. I've been told its the XBR4 and 3808 combo that does this....




Whoever told you that its the sony and 3808 combo is telling you stories since I've never had that issue with my tv(52xbr4)


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/14869907
> 
> 
> Whoever told you that its the sony and 3808 combo is telling you stories since I've never had that issue with my tv(52xbr4)



there are other members in this forum with the same problem...


----------



## dduvall

Thanks for the feedback rec head, snausy and cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dduvall* /forum/post/14857478
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I plan to upgrade to the 3808 and have a couple of connection questions.
> 
> 
> My TV and (yet to purchase) Blu-ray player will be in the living room while my 3808, HTPC (mp3 audio / Rhapsody only) and DirecTV HD-DVR are in the basement, controlled by RF remote. I (think I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plan for the Denon to have an HDMI out cable to my TV which has multiple HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> The Blu-ray player being in the living room is just for convenience. Should I connect the Blu-ray direct to the TV via HDMI for video only and then run the audio from the blu-ray player to the 3808 through digital coax or rca? Or should I run an HDMI carrying both audio & video from the Blu-ray to the Denon and let it send video back to the TV through its HDMI out? I'm not sure if the first approach will support all the codecs that come on blu-ray?
> 
> 
> My (limited) htpc is running W2K server and J Rivers Media Center. The audio connection to the receiver is easy enough, but can I add an HDMI video card to the p.c. and use the Denon to route computer display output to the TV's HDMI input? Then all I need is a long range keyboard and mouse (or maybe extend the USB receiver for the k/b and mouse to the living room) and I can navigate the basement server from the living room.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> David


----------



## pclausen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/14869139
> 
> 
> I have the Panny 65" 1080p monitor also as well as the 3808CI. I use an HDMI>DVI when using my Blu-Ray DVD player and have had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Check you connections or a new HDMI>DVI cable possibly.



I was able to get my 3808 working again by resetting it to factory defaults (hold down ^ and v while powering on) and then redoing my HDMI mapping.


All is good and I have yet to have it not sync up when selecting from my HDMI sources.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/14869704
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the $100 upgrade? What are the specs of the upgrade again? And can I obtain it without paying? I ran the "check Firmware upgrade" but it told me that I have the latest F/W. This has not fixed the 3-4 secs AV drop outs that I occassionally observe. I've been told its the XBR4 and 3808 combo that does this....



yeah it would cost one hundred dollars-i find it was well worth the money.


----------



## Infominister

As a TV viewer who finds a way to skip most commercials via DVR, I wonder if Dynamic Volume Control is a help or hindrance to the overall audio quality? However, I do like Dynamic Equalization for all TV and movie watching. (Jury's still out on music).


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14871628
> 
> 
> As a TV viewer who finds a way to skip most commercials via DVR, I wonder if Dynamic Volume Control is a help or hindrance to the overall audio quality? However, I do like Dynamic Equalization for all TV and movie watching. (Jury's still out on music).



Even at "reference" levels, I find, when watching BD movies, the bass seems a little "bloated" with DEQ enabled. The whole texture is "thicker". That is OK for lower levels & I use it then. As far as DV goes, it is a REAL winner when switching channels where one is DOLBY and the other is stereo (which is always too loud)


Classico


----------



## ironfoot995




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/14869165
> 
> 
> Did you rerun the Audyssey calibration? Ah, there you go



Yes, I have run Audyssey twice after the upgrade.


This afternoon, I tried all "supposedly" HD DirecTV channels that I receive. I don't subscribe to any premium movie channels. All of them show 5.1 being received by my Denon, but only about half of them come out of my surrounds, and about half of them do. This is very strange. Maybe DirecTV is doing this to me to get me off the Total Choice+ subscription.










John


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/14871628
> 
> 
> As a TV viewer who finds a way to skip most commercials via DVR, I wonder if Dynamic Volume Control is a help or hindrance to the overall audio quality? However, I do like Dynamic Equalization for all TV and movie watching. (Jury's still out on music).



I turn off Dynamic EQ for music as it loads the rears too much when using 7 channel stereo. I only like Dynamic EQ and volume for video stuff.


----------



## jcdammeyer

I used to have Media Sharing turned on in Windows Media Player and then the Denon could play what I had downstairs on my PC. I hadn't made the connection for some time that doing that also started up a daemom that took as much as 35% of the CPU time even when I wasn't playing any music. It got so my system was almost unusable for CAD.


Obviously I terminated the Media Sharing. What I'd like to do now is possibly set up a RAID File Server with the music files etc. The question is, can I run something on the server so the DENON can get at the music files in the same way it did when Media Sharing was turned on?


Do I have to use something like a Windows File Server application or could I use a free Linux one?


Thanks


John


----------



## mustangv8

Folks,

I hope you don't mind my bringing up a prior issue. First, my 3808 receiver works great in 5.1. However, I have only 1 listening room and want to use all of my speakers. I've checked and rechecked settings through this forum and with Denon support. If I switch the amp asign to 7.1 when I first turn it on... I get bass, followed by front speakers (after about 30 minutes), followed by center and surround (after 15 minutes). If I start at 5.1 (assigning power to zone 2 for example) and wait about an hour I can switch to 7.1 and everything works, but not before.


Denon claims that the only fix is to send it to a service center. I'm wondering if the first firware upgrade (1.73) was corruped (I used wireless). I left the room but the receiver said 'update complete'. Subsequent updates/upgrades were 'hard wired'. My plan is to do a hard reset and the 1.97 update this weekend (hard wired) and keep my fingers crossed. *Has anyone heard of anything like this? Suggestions are welcomed and appreciated.







*Jim


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14873258
> 
> 
> Even at "reference" levels, I find, when watching BD movies, the bass seems a little "bloated" with DEQ enabled. The whole texture is "thicker". That is OK for lower levels & I use it then. As far as DV goes, it is a REAL winner when switching channels where one is DOLBY and the other is stereo (which is always too loud)
> 
> 
> Classico



Maybe I spoke a little too soon. I just finished watching 7th Voyage of Sinbad, a 50 year old movie with thin, tin outdated sound. With DEQ engaged the sound becomes very listenable. Same with Romancing the Stone. DEQ adds proper weight and manages to take a below average soundtrack and raise it a couple of notches.


Maybe this is just the trick we need to fix these older tracks. I like what it does. All this of course without DV. What a marvel of technology, bringing the sound of dead tracks back to life.


Classico


----------



## FedeM

The Dynamic EQ and volume options are only available with the firmware ugrade?

Tks


----------



## Scott6ave

Just wanted to let everyone who ordered a Denon 3808ci know that they are back in stock and were shipped either yesterday (10/15) or will be shipping today (10/16). Thank you


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FedeM* /forum/post/14875920
> 
> 
> The Dynamic EQ and volume options are only available with the firmware ugrade?
> 
> Tks



Yes, for $100 unless you purchased your Denon after Sept. 1st.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FedeM* /forum/post/14875920
> 
> 
> The Dynamic EQ and volume options are only available with the firmware ugrade?
> 
> Tks



You need firmware 1.95 before you can upgrade


----------



## jsmiddleton4

jcd...


"Do I have to use something like..."


I use a Maxtor, now Seagate, network shared drive that has a media server built in. It takes just a bit of setting up and then telling the Denon what to do with it but it works fine. I even stored presets for songs on the media server for folders, etc.


There are many options for this kind of thing though. Almost too many. Take a look in the media server thread in relevant forum.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/14873931
> 
> 
> I used to have Media Sharing turned on in Windows Media Player and then the Denon could play what I had downstairs on my PC. I hadn't made the connection for some time that doing that also started up a daemom that took as much as 35% of the CPU time even when I wasn't playing any music. It got so my system was almost unusable for CAD.
> 
> 
> Obviously I terminated the Media Sharing. What I'd like to do now is possibly set up a RAID File Server with the music files etc. The question is, can I run something on the server so the DENON can get at the music files in the same way it did when Media Sharing was turned on?
> 
> 
> Do I have to use something like a Windows File Server application or could I use a free Linux one?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> John



Anything that is DLNA should be OK.


----------



## renton007

i just got my denon about two weeks ago. should i perform the firmware upgrade? do i have to pay the $100?


I'm a little confused about the Zone 2 thing. On the receiver itself why does it show on the left and right displaying the speaker config? sorry if i sound like a moron.


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14876201
> 
> 
> You need firmware 1.95 before you can upgrade



I'm trying to get this straight. If you've purchased the 3808 before sept 1 the F/W update is free?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/14876773
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get this straight. If you've purchased the 3808 before sept 1 the F/W update is free?


 http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/ 


Go hear: http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp and click on DOWNLOADS & MANUALS


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *renton007* /forum/post/14876722
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about the Zone 2 thing. On the receiver itself why does it show on the left and right displaying the speaker config? sorry if i sound like a moron.



The left side shows the input. The right shows the output. So if you have stereo coming in and the 3808 is set to 5.1 stereo (or another matrix mode) it will show L R on the left and 5.1 on the right. It has nothing to do with zone 2. Make sense?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/14876773
> 
> 
> I'm trying to get this straight. If you've purchased the 3808 before sept 1 the F/W update is free?



Just the opposite. If you purchased before Sept 1, you must pay for it.


----------



## rded




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/14878006
> 
> 
> Just the opposite. If you purchased before Sept 1, you must pay for it.



Thanks


----------



## kpdillon

While on most inputs I can hit the "select" button which will allow me to adjust the volume on each speaker (FL, RL, C, RL, RR, SW)... However I can't do this in NET/USB mode when listenint to music where I want this feature the most! Any way do do this?


Also, I noticed if I switch to another mode and adjust the volume on each speaker, then switch back to NET/USB mode, the parameter check doesn't show the correct levels I made the adjustment to. For example, while watching the TV in 5 CH stereo mode, I cranked the base to +2. I switched back to NET/USB, did a parameter check and the Denon displayed the base as the Audessey setting at -10.


Thoughts?


----------



## tsloeza

Hi all, I having some issues with my 3808, I did the software upgrade when it first came out and tonight just did the latest update and now seem to be have some issues. First when I select net/usb so I can stream some music from my pc I get no display on my monitor I have no way to select a source (i.e. net radio or pc music folders) just a blank screen no Denon logo or anything. I can select music from the internet browser and it will play fine. It use to work fine just not sure when it stop, not sure what update caused it. I do get video from all my other sources just not sure why net/usb setting will not send any video.

My second issue is when I try to pull up the GUI menu with the remote it pops up but I can not select any of the menu items just acts like its frozen. I works fine on the internet side.

I have tried unpluging the power to the unit with no change. I though I read some where in this thread that there is a way to reboot the unit but can seem to locate that information and cant seem to find it in the manual either. Any ideas on what to do.











I found out how to do the factory reset. GUI menu now working and display is also working normally now. Now just have to set it back to the way I had it.


----------



## jalf

Hi Guys, does anyboby knows when the Audyssey upgrade will be available for european consumers?


----------



## jalf

Hey, where did you guys gone?


----------



## Snausy

*crickets*


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14886677
> 
> 
> *crickets*


----------



## CiaFlux

You might get a faster response by emailing Denon.


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CiaFlux* /forum/post/14887139
> 
> 
> You might get a faster response by emailing Denon.



I guess you're right, i thought someone here had the answer...


thanks anyway


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/14887517
> 
> 
> I guess you're right, i thought someone here had the answer...
> 
> 
> thanks anyway



On their german homepage, they state by end of october. And it seems one has to buy a kind of voucher at a retail store. Not sure whether there'll be an online purchase option…


----------



## kpdillon

Wow, For those with Harmony Remotes and TV's that support HDMI CEC, I find it amazing how well this thing integrates... I turn off my Denon and the sound automatically switches to my TV speakers... I turn the Denon back on and the sound switches back to my surround speakers... How cool is that?!?? Now I can add an acitivity on my Harmony remote called Watch TV with surround & Watch TV without surround. So, those of you with Harmony remotes that don't see the benefit of HDMI CEC, this is definetly a good one!


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/14886867



Sorry I meant that as a joke, didn't mean to be a jerk.


----------



## IRJ

I am listening to the BBC World Service over the Internet Radio function. However, when I try to change channel I get "Connection Down" every time. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## bigsales

Just started watching blue-rays with PS3 plugged into my Denon 3808 via HDMI. Any ideas on what sound fields to use for the best sound with movies? I have full 7.1, new firmware, new feature upgrade.


----------



## Wiscane

I purchased my Denon 3808ci and Sony blu-ray S550 last week . The owners manual is less then complete. I have an 2002 Mitsubishi HD1080i with only component ... no HDMI. Can I run HDMI from my Blu-ray and HD cable box to the Denon and go out to the 1080i Mitsu with component. That will allow me to have better audio into the AVR and the 7.1 That being said I have the HD cable box HDMI out to the Denon HDMI position #3 assigned HDMI. I get audio to the speakers but no video out to 1080i component Mitsubishi.

ANY ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## emptychair

AFAIK, you cannot pass video from HDMI to component out.


----------



## Wiscane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/14894216
> 
> 
> AFAIK, you cannot pass video from HDMI to component out.



Thanks! I understand that .... can I use the HDMI to pass the audio and use a component to pass the audio from the same source?


----------



## liquidmetal

I did the feature upgrade and ran audessy. If I want to bump up the sub level. Should I do it at the sub, or at the receiver? If receiver, how do you do that after audyssey calibration?


Thanks!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wiscane* /forum/post/14894288
> 
> 
> I understand that .... can I use the HDMI to pass the audio and use a component to pass the audio from the same source?



I assume you want to pass the VIDEO (not audio) via component to the 3808. I am doing that very thing with all my devices (blu ray, OPPO, and Fios) since my 6 year old HDTV still refuses to supply me with an HDMI connection. Works like a charm.


Classico


----------



## Wiscane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14894364
> 
> 
> I assume you want to pass the VIDEO (not audio) via component to the 3808. I am doing that very thing with all my devices (blu ray, OPPO, and Fios) since my 6 year old HDTV still refuses to supply me with an HDMI connection. Works like a charm.
> 
> 
> Classico



Thanks.... that's what I wanted to hear. Component from the devices out to the 3808ci and component to the HDTV. The "million dollar question" ..at the same time can you run HDMI from the devices out to the 3808ci for the audio??????????? I couldn't see how to make the connection.


Thanks Again !


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wiscane* /forum/post/14894420
> 
> 
> Thanks.... that's what I wanted to hear. Component from the devices out to the 3808ci and component to the HDTV. The "million dollar question" ..at the same time can you run HDMI from the devices out to the 3808ci for the audio??????????? I couldn't see how to make the connection.
> 
> 
> Thanks Again !



In the GUI, you can assign the AUDIO to HDMI and the VIDEO to component. You do this for each device. Example--BluRay (on your 3808 use either DVD or HDP) will connect the HDMI *Audio* from your device to HDMI #1 and the *Video* Component out from your device to Component #1 on the 3808.


If you had audio AND video going through HDMI then you would set BOTH audio AND video to HDMI #1 on the 3808. But like me you can't do that--therefore you separate them as described above.


Classico


----------



## Wiscane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14894521
> 
> 
> In the GUI, you can assign the AUDIO to HDMI and the VIDEO to component. You do this for each device. Example--BluRay (on your 3808 use either DVD or HDP) will connect the HDMI *Audio* from your device to HDMI #1 and the *Video* Component out from your device to Component #1 on the 3808.
> 
> 
> If you had audio AND video going through HDMI then you would set BOTH audio AND video to HDMI #1 on the 3808. But like me you can't do that--therefore you separate them as described above.
> 
> 
> Classico



Great !!!.... you can do it. I'll have to work with that tomorrow and see if I can get it running. The 7.1 sound is what I wanted from my Sony S550 !


----------



## hzw50

I just setup a samsung BD1500 (FW updated to BDlive 2.0) to my 3808 . I am connected via hdmi and set the Sammy to bit stream. when playing the BD Matrix disc I do not see the DOLBY TrueHD or any lossless sound displayed on the receiver. I see something that say DIG. anyone can help?


Thanks


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/14895439
> 
> 
> I just setup a samsung BD1500 (FW updated to BDlive 2.0) to my 3808 . I am connected via hdmi and set the Sammy to bit stream. when playing the BD Matrix disc I do not see the DOLBY TrueHD or any lossless sound displayed on the receiver. I see something that say DIG. anyone can help?
> 
> 
> Thanks



1) Ensure that your 1500 audio is set to "bitstream" 'audiophile' mode

2) That all compression is set to "off" on the 1500

3) That your HDMI cable is 1.3a spec or better

4) That you have set your 3808 to receive _audio_ from the HDMI input from the device (in this case the 1500) in the 3808 GUI.

5) Make sure that you have selected DolbyTrueHD from the disc's menu--sometimes it defaults to DD

6) Try a newer FOX title which is going to be in DTS HD MA by default. If DTS HD MA shows up on the 3808 display you'll know that 1-4 above is correct.


True HD displays on the 3808 as "Dolby HD" or Dolby HD +EX if you have enabled the "matrix" feature on the 3808.


DISABLE THE BD LIVE FEATURE. If you do not have at least a 1 gig USB drive ALWAYS connected, it will hang the system. It is best to disable BD Live until you solve your audio issue anyway.


If you are new to HDMI then there may be a learning curve to properly setup your 1500 the way you want.


Good luck


Classico


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14844753
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone has used an eternet cable of this length to do their updates. The reciever is downstairs and it would be a pain to unhook it and drag it upstairs then have to hook everything back up. I was just wondering if there would be any concerns with this long of a connection. Thanks, Sean



Sean: You Should be fine, I've done nearly the same thing (both on same floor) using 100' Ethernet cable (from port on my router). Personally, I trust a long wired connection over wireless any day...


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14873258
> 
> 
> Even at "reference" levels, I find, when watching BD movies, the bass seems a little "bloated" with DEQ enabled. The whole texture is "thicker". That is OK for lower levels & I use it then. As far as DV goes, it is a REAL winner when switching channels where one is DOLBY and the other is stereo (which is always too loud)
> 
> 
> Classico



Is it possible to disable the Dynamic EQ?


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14894342
> 
> 
> I did the feature upgrade and ran audessy. If I want to bump up the sub level. Should I do it at the sub, or at the receiver? If receiver, how do you do that after audyssey calibration?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Always change your sub level on the receiver, that way Audyssey knows of the changes.


----------



## ThePrisoner

I did the feature packed upgrade on Oct. 1st. Yesterday I did firmware update 1.97. Last night I decided to watch a movie and noticed some changes to my inputs. My Blu-ray & DVD player source inputs wre reversed. My TV/CBL input which is Coax 1 was Coax 2. I changed everything back, what is weird is my Audyssey settings did not change. I always save my settings before I do a firmware update. This is the first anomaly I have had doing updates.


----------



## jconinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsales* /forum/post/14893650
> 
> 
> Just started watching blue-rays with PS3 plugged into my Denon 3808 via HDMI. Any ideas on what sound fields to use for the best sound with movies? I have full 7.1, new firmware, new feature upgrade.



Make sure your PS3 is set out output LPCM as opposed to bitstream. For BD movies I just leave my 3808 set to 7.1. You can try others and let your ears be your guide.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14896052
> 
> 
> Is it possible to disable the Dynamic EQ?



With the touch of one button you can cycle between "Dynamic EQ-ON" "Dynamic EQ/Volume-ON" and "Dynamic EQ/Volume-OFF".


So the answer is yes.


----------



## miller8b

Firmware update hoses my 3808. Well I was trying to decide if I wanted the features in the $100 upgade and decided to go ahead and update to the latest firmware in anticipation of doing so. Well that was a BIG MISTAKE.


It went through the upgrade fine and finished without error but I noticed immediately that the picture on my Samsung 56" was just a small sqare in the middle of the screen and not the full screen 720P/1080i I've had with the 3808 the entire time I've owned it. I find that if I power off the denon, turn on my cable box and put it on a known hi-def channel and then start the denon I have full screen picture. I have my cable box set to output at 720p instead of 1080i because it's supposed to be a little smoother for sports, but either way I've always had edge to edge video and if I check video signal it is listed as either 720p or 1080i. If I go to the onscreen tv guide or change channels I immediately get a small 480 signal (if I go to the denon info it shows 480). As long as I never change channels then my picture signal remains hi-def but the moment I change it I lose my hi-def signal, like the denon loses it and won't reaquire. Nothing has changed, it's worked perfectly for months and the only thing I did do was let denon upgrade me to the latest free firmware.


Is this something they screwed up on purpose so one will have to go with the $100 upgrade? Either way this is unacceptable. A firmware upgrade shouldn't screw up a perfectly working system


Any suggestions to get past this would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks.


----------



## liquidmetal

Where do I make the change? In manual setup? Also, it set my fronts as large, but I want them to be small.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14896091
> 
> 
> Always change your sub level on the receiver, that way Audyssey knows of the changes.


----------



## hzw50

Thank you for the help. It was step 5 in your list which was the issue. Apparently the setup menu does not automatically pop up when you start the move. so it defaulted ro DD . After selecting the menu pop up option on the the remote I was able to set the Dolby true hd setting.













> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14895573
> 
> 
> 1) Ensure that your 1500 audio is set to "bitstream" 'audiophile' mode
> 
> 2) That all compression is set to "off" on the 1500
> 
> 3) That your HDMI cable is 1.3a spec or better
> 
> 4) That you have set your 3808 to receive _audio_ from the HDMI input from the device (in this case the 1500) in the 3808 GUI.
> 
> 5) Make sure that you have selected DolbyTrueHD from the disc's menu--sometimes it defaults to DD
> 
> 6) Try a newer FOX title which is going to be in DTS HD MA by default. If DTS HD MA shows up on the 3808 display you'll know that 1-4 above is correct.
> 
> 
> True HD displays on the 3808 as "Dolby HD" or Dolby HD +EX if you have enabled the "matrix" feature on the 3808.
> 
> 
> DISABLE THE BD LIVE FEATURE. If you do not have at least a 1 gig USB drive ALWAYS connected, it will hang the system. It is best to disable BD Live until you solve your audio issue anyway.
> 
> 
> If you are new to HDMI then there may be a learning curve to properly setup your 1500 the way you want.
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Classico


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14897657
> 
> 
> Where do I make the change? In manual setup? Also, it set my fronts as large, but I want them to be small.



GUI>Manual Set-up>Speakers


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14893533
> 
> 
> I am listening to the BBC World Service over the Internet Radio function. However, when I try to change channel I get "Connection Down" every time. Anyone else seeing this?




So nobody listens to Denon's internet radio I guess...


Anyways the problem has cleared up now so it must have been a denon internet connection via whatever service they use.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14897388
> 
> 
> Is this something they screwed up on purpose so one will have to go with the $100 upgrade?



No.


The _feature_ upgrade is $100, which gets you things unrelated to your problem. The _firmware_ may have a problem, but it'll have it whether you buy the feature upgrade or not.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14898174
> 
> 
> So nobody listens to Denon's internet radio I guess...



I do, all the time, but didn't see your question until after your problem had resolved itself.


----------



## mwardncsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *channad* /forum/post/14295091
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have anything plugged into the Denon, power wise?
> 
> 
> I have the Denon 2500 blu-ray player connected to the 3808's switched power in the back. Is this a bad thing, or is it okay to run like this?



I have a Denon 5-disc CD player (DM-290) which has a "hard" power switch - that is no remote-control / standby. At the moment I've plugged this into the outlet on the Denon, but the CD player seems to aways receive power even when the AVR3808 is in stand-by.


Is there a way to configure the 3808 to turn off this outlet when the Main, 2nd or 3rd zone are off/ in standby? The manual is not totally clear on this - sounds like they are tied to the "hard" power switch on the 3808.


thanks....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Its about the only radio I listen to. I really like the Internet Radio.


----------



## mwardncsu

I am sure this info is somewhere in the thread as I seem to remember reading something close, but I can't get search to yeild specifically what I'm looking for, so I'll ask here....


I have a 7.1 speaker setup connected to the 3808. When outputing a 5.1 track from a Sony BDP-S350 BluRay I only get output from the 5.1 channels (all but the "Back" channels). I realize the track is coded as such, but is there a way to configure the 3808 to decode the Surround L to Back L and Surround R to Back R to get audio across the full surround/rear sound stage?


thanks...


----------



## Meli man

Longtime reader, first post.


For some reason the GUI will no longer display. My 3808 is hooked to a JVC RS1X via HDMI. GUI used to display normally, but for past several days it won't display. I figured I must have turned something on or off and searched the manual for a fix but couldn't find anything. I found a similar problem in a forum post - apparently a reboot fixed it but I don't want to lose all of my settings.


Would greatly appreciate any suggestions. Thx.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwardncsu* /forum/post/14899904
> 
> 
> I am sure this info is somewhere in the thread as I seem to remember reading something close, but I can't get search to yeild specifically what I'm looking for, so I'll ask here....
> 
> 
> I have a 7.1 speaker setup connected to the 3808. When outputing a 5.1 track from a Sony BDP-S350 BluRay I only get output from the 5.1 channels (all but the "Back" channels). I realize the track is coded as such, but is there a way to configure the 3808 to decode the Surround L to Back L and Surround R to Back R to get audio across the full surround/rear sound stage?
> 
> 
> thanks...



Setup>Parameter>Audio>surr parameters>SB out


This will give you a few choices, I suggest using pl2x, but you can experiment with the other modes as well. Matrix mode will work as you described above - duplicating LS to LSB and RS to RSB.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meli man* /forum/post/14900161
> 
> 
> Longtime reader, first post.
> 
> 
> For some reason the GUI will no longer display. My 3808 is hooked to a JVC RS1X via HDMI. GUI used to display normally, but for past several days it won't display. I figured I must have turned something on or off and searched the manual for a fix but couldn't find anything. I found a similar problem in a forum post - apparently a reboot fixed it but I don't want to lose all of my settings.
> 
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any suggestions. Thx.



Try powering down using the small power button, you wont lose any settings.


----------



## Meli man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/14900308
> 
> 
> Try powering down using the small power button, you wont lose any settings.



Thanks!! Worked like a charm!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/14900290
> 
> 
> Setup>Parameter>Audio>surr parameters>SB out
> 
> 
> This will give you a few choices, I suggest using pl2x, but you can experiment with the other modes as well. Matrix mode will work as you described above - duplicating LS to LSB and RS to RSB.



I hope the "matrix" setting is NOT doing as you suggest--"_duplicating"_ one channel's identical information into another. The whole concept of "matrix" is to _DERIVE_ 'separate' information from other channels and send it to the LSB or RSB as directed by 'cues' (DD EX or DTS ES) embedded in those channel's. (even if the EX or ES cues are NOT there _specifically_, the 3808, using Dolby Logic, still derives 'separate' information to send to the back channels).


I can assure you that my system is not sending "duplicated" info into my LSB or RSB. Pans, flyovers, etc. move smoothly from side to side. In Spiderman I, where Norman Osborne confronts his alter ego in the mirror, his voice literally booms from the L/RSB and moves around the room most convincingly.


Your description of "matrix" would make for a most boring MONO soundspace in the back/rear channels.


Classico


----------



## liquidmetal

Thanks. Made the changes. Question though. When I go into


Crossovers -> advanced.


It says


FL/FR 80Hz

C 90Hz

SL/SR 120Hz


and


LFE 80Hz


What does the LFE 80Hz mean exactly? I thought the surrounds would be diverted to the sub?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThePrisoner* /forum/post/14897803
> 
> 
> GUI>Manual Set-up>Speakers


----------



## jalf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/14892265
> 
> 
> On their german homepage, they state by end of october. And it seems one has to buy a kind of voucher at a retail store. Not sure whether there'll be an online purchase option



Many thanks, eyespy39!


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14900530
> 
> 
> I hope the "matrix" setting is NOT doing as you suggest--"_duplicating"_ one channel's identical information into another. The whole concept of "matrix" is to _DERIVE_ 'separate' information from other channels and send it to the LSB or RSB as directed by 'cues' (DD EX or DTS ES) embedded in those channel's. (even if the EX or ES cues are NOT there _specifically_, the 3808, using Dolby Logic, still derives 'separate' information to send to the back channels).
> 
> 
> I can assure you that my system is not sending "duplicated" info into my LSB or RSB. Pans, flyovers, etc. move smoothly from side to side. In Spiderman I, where Norman Osborne confronts his alter ego in the mirror, his voice literally booms from the L/RSB and moves around the room most convincingly.
> 
> 
> Your description of "matrix" would make for a most boring MONO soundspace in the back/rear channels.
> 
> 
> Classico



Yeah sorry, the mode i was talking about is actually called non matrix.


Thanks for pointing that out.


Hakka.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14900628
> 
> 
> Thanks. Made the changes. Question though. When I go into
> 
> 
> Crossovers -> advanced.
> 
> 
> It says
> 
> 
> FL/FR 80Hz
> 
> C 90Hz
> 
> SL/SR 120Hz
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> LFE 80Hz
> 
> 
> What does the LFE 80Hz mean exactly? I thought the surrounds would be diverted to the sub?



LFE 80Hz means that ONLY sound at 80Hz and BELOW will be sent to your sub. This indicates that Audyssey's evaluation of your speakers measures the fact that your MAIN L/R cannot go down further than 80Hz so the sub takes over the low-end at that crossover point. It also appears that your SL/SR cannot go down below 120Hz, but it is possible that Audyssey, in measuring your sub, shows that your sub cannot produce a signal as high as 120Hz.


When you ran Audyssey, did you DISABLE your subs crossover circuit OR set the crossover to it highest point? If your sub's settings limit its output to 80Hz, then that's all Audyssey has to work with. However, most folks on this forum will tell you (and I tend to agree) that most subs don't do particularly well above 80Hz anyway.


Whatever you wish to do, you must ensure that your sub's crossover is either disabled or set to its highest position. Then you can go into the Audyssey settings and adjust the sub's crossover to a higher frequency and see how well it handles it. If you do not have a "fast" enough sub then you will probably want to either get surrounds with more range OR get a "midbass" sub for your system. (I know Hsu Research has one. See their ad at the top of this page)


Sorry for the long answer to your short question. Hope it helps.


Classico


----------



## IRJ

Where can I go to learn more on how to set up my 3808 to play MP3s stored on my PC?

Page 51 of the Owners Manual contains little useful setup information apart from the usual need for WM11 and SP2 etc.

Right now I cannot see how to make my PC and the 3808 talk to each other.


----------



## Raptor007

New owner checking in! With the Audyssey Pro included, it seemed now was the time to upgrade.










Is there a FAQ I should be aware of?


----------



## orestesdd

Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP, for $1700 is too much to pay? Thanks.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/14904271
> 
> 
> Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP? Thanks.



Yesterday Amazon.com's preferred seller was below MSRP. I took a printout of the page to Magnolia and they matched the price (since Amazon is an authorized Denon retailer). Looks like today it's back to MSRP though -- I guess Amazon was out of stock yesterday, so it temporarily reverted to their 3rd party seller?


Even without price matching though, Magnolia has it on sale for $200 less than MSRP -- at least, the one in Seattle does.


----------



## miller8b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14903479
> 
> 
> Where can I go to learn more on how to set up my 3808 to play MP3s stored on my PC?
> 
> Page 51 of the Owners Manual contains little useful setup information apart from the usual need for WM11 and SP2 etc.
> 
> Right now I cannot see how to make my PC and the 3808 talk to each other.



IRJ, if you go into your windows media player under Tools > Options you should find a tab called library. You can configure sharing and monitoring there.


----------



## hdmi4ever




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/14904271
> 
> 
> Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP, for $1700 is too much to pay? Thanks.



Check the list of authorized resellers of refurbished units on Denon's web site. They sell it for hundreds of dollars less than new units. As far as buying it *new* for below MSRP is concerned, we're not supposed to discuss that here (and I haven't found any such deal online anyway).


----------



## mansoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/14904271
> 
> 
> Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP, for $1700 is too much to pay? Thanks.



Call some of the authorized online retailers from Denon's website and mention that you got reference from avsforum and you might find a good deal on new one


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14903048
> 
> 
> LFE 80Hz means that ONLY sound at 80Hz and BELOW will be sent to your sub. This indicates that Audyssey's evaluation of your speakers measures the fact that your MAIN L/R cannot go down further than 80Hz so the sub takes over the low-end at that crossover point. It also appears that your SL/SR cannot go down below 120Hz, but it is possible that Audyssey, in measuring your sub, shows that your sub cannot produce a signal as high as 120Hz.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Classico




One correction. LFE will always be sent to the sub (if you have one, obviously). The LFE80 label on Denon is a bit of a misnomer since LFE is always sent to the sub. They mean low pass filter (anything below 80hz and *not* lfe) will be sent to the sub.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/14904271
> 
> 
> Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP, for $1700 is too much to pay? Thanks.



Try 6ave.com (you have to call to get the AVS price). Back in June I paid much, much less than MSRP w/ no tax and free shipping, and they're an authorized dealer. PM me for more details.


----------



## kpdillon

So, I am glad Denon made available Dynamic Eq and Dynamic Vol for an extra $100 for the 3808/4308 but clearly this wasn't just about being nice... It seems this was in their plan when they sold the original units because the Dynamic Eq display was there before this firmware options pack... I'll be this is just the tip if the iceberg... Since they see that people will pay for $100 upgrade for some features, just wait for the next models, I'm sure there will be a much bigger focus on selling "enhancements"...


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14906150
> 
> 
> One correction. LFE will always be sent to the sub (if you have one, obviously). The LFE80 label on Denon is a bit of a misnomer since LFE is always sent to the sub. They mean low pass filter (anything below 80hz and *not* lfe) will be sent to the sub.



Thanks for pointing that out. LFE is always sent to the sub.


Classico


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/14904271
> 
> 
> Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP



Yes. Call 6th Ave. or one of the other on-line authorized retailers and ask for their special price.


----------



## Hammie

How long did it take anyone to upgrade to FW 1.97? Mine has been sitting here for about 30 minutes and still says:


Main Firm 1/14

Updating 00%


I'm concerned I just bricked it. I have successfully updated the FW in the past and nothing has changed. Any suggestions?


EDIT: I am running a wired Gig-E between two switches and then a 100Mbps connection between the last switch and my router. This is all then connected to Comcast Cable Internet.


EDIT #2: Just got off the phone with Denon Support. They told me to power off the unit (but keep it plugged into the wall) for 5 seconds and then power back on. Once on, try to update again and it should pick up where it left off. It worked. Update is not being installed.


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14904989
> 
> 
> IRJ, if you go into your windows media player under Tools > Options you should find a tab called library. You can configure sharing and monitoring there.



Many thanks for that info


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/14904271
> 
> 
> Is anyway to buy this model for less than the MSRP, for $1700 is too much to pay? Thanks.




I bought mine from 6thAvenue by a telephone call a few weeks ago. And yes it was at an excellent price, I asked for the AVSForum members price.


----------



## mwardncsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/14900290
> 
> 
> Setup>Parameter>Audio>surr parameters>SB out
> 
> 
> This will give you a few choices, I suggest using pl2x, but you can experiment with the other modes as well. Matrix mode will work as you described above - duplicating LS to LSB and RS to RSB.




That did the trick.... thanks!


----------



## jcdammeyer

Add New Feature problems.


Up until yesterday I've had no problems updating my 3808 software. I then faxed in my form with the Denon ID number to Denon Canada and waited for the New Feature update menu to recognize that I could upload the $100 upgrade.


After following up yesterday, Paul at Denon Canada told me I was a go and that I should now be able to add the new features.


Since then I only get 'Connection Failed' messages. Contacting Paul with that information he suggested it's at my end and he asked if Net Radio works. (It does). In fact, when I ask the 3808 to update while it's playing a Net Radio station it stops the playing and moves up one menu to Favorites. Then my PC menu interface sits waiting for the connection but eventually brings up the Connection Failed message.


I've tried powering off the Denon, waiting 15 seconds and powering it up again. I'm not sure if there's anything else that I can do.


Has anyone else had this type of problem and found a solution? Anyone know the IP # of the update site that the 3808 is trying to contact so I can see if I can ping it?


Thanks


John


----------



## Nedtsc

GUI not showing on screen.


I can get my video from dvd onscreen but cant get GUI to showup. Input is not HDMI or Component.

It's not on pure direct mode.

My setup is the following Denon to Optoma h39 via hdmi and component. Neither would work.


Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kpdillon* /forum/post/14906576
> 
> 
> So, I am glad Denon made available Dynamic Eq and Dynamic Vol for an extra $100 for the 3808/4308 but clearly this wasn't just about being nice... It seems this was in their plan when they sold the original units because the Dynamic Eq display was there before this firmware options pack... I'll be this is just the tip if the iceberg... Since they see that people will pay for $100 upgrade for some features, just wait for the next models, I'm sure there will be a much bigger focus on selling "enhancements"...



Nice conspiracy theory, however, my understanding is that Dynamic EQ was a feature available in the 3808CI from the start. It was just only available after a professional calibration. Notice how there is no Dynamic Volume logo?


If they hadn't offered this upgrade for $100 there would be other people saying that they could, but they want to sell more new receivers so they won't...


----------



## MarkyM

Hi All,

The unit waiting for me at home right now is actually the second unit I received from 6th Ave.


I originally ordered through Roberto, who was a pleasure to deal with. I said the magic words "AVS Forum" and got an excellent price!


They shipped promptly and the unit was double-boxed and arrived in good physical condition via DHL Ground.


The first thing I did was the 75 minute firmware update, followed by the new feature package. Both went fine, hard-wired to my Linksys router. (Why do these firmware updates have to take so long??) I had verified that the unit was passing audio just fine on all channels but the room was kind of noisy and I had not really listened to anything yet.

Then I quieted the room down to listen. There was this continuous tone even with the volume all the way down or muted. Investigation proved that this tone was not coming from the speakers, but was coming directly from the 3808 unit itself. It seems that something in the power supply was oscillating, causing this 2-4 kHz "whine". It sounded kind of like an old-style power inverter, but cleaner. (more of a sinewave) As you moved around the room, it would come and go as it either re-inforced or cancelled out.


The next morning I called Denon and they said they had never heard of that before but it certainly was not normal. They suggested trying to exchange it for a new one through my dealer.


My next call was to 6th Ave. Customer Support and they were great! They actually ship units with a DHL return label just in case! I carefully re-packed the unit, wrote the RA number they gave me over the phone on the provided shipping label and I called DHL for a pickup.


Exactly 2 weeks later now (6th Ave. was out of stock for a short while or I'm sure it wouldn't have been that long), I am looking forward to finally hearing what this thing can do!


This time I will NOT be updating the firmware or installing the feature pack until I have had a chance to listen to the unit first with the room quiet!


----------



## liquidmetal

Why don't they send the


----------



## liquidmetal

Also, why set a crossover at 120Hz for surrounds? Wouldn't it be better to

set it to 80? They might reproduce something from 120-80, so why cut it off?


----------



## skiingj

Hello All - I'm considering the 3808 but since it has been out for over a year I was wondering if anyone knew if a new version will be out soon?

Thanks,

John


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

i have a problem.

I actually have 2808 but i know you guys can help me.

I'm outputting PCM from my computer 2ch. via toslink to my AVR and I'm trying to record that music on my MD recorder connected by toslink. however I'm getting Digital lock on my MD is like I'm not getting any signal. But when i bypass the avr and go directly to MD it records fine. are there any setting i need to change to output digital signal ?


----------



## Gouty

I've been experiencing a very small amount of lag when playing videogames through my 3808. So small that I don't think most people would even notice it, but it is there. I've made sure to turn scaling off. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/14912992
> 
> 
> Also, why set a crossover at 120Hz for surrounds? Wouldn't it be better to
> 
> set it to 80? They might reproduce something from 120-80, so why cut it off?



When I run Audyssey on my system, it outputs a series of tones that goes from low to high several times for each speaker. From these tones Audyssey can determine what the freq response for each speaker is (among a myriad of other things it measures). If that series of tones does not reproduce on your speakers below 120Hz, then Audyssey will not want to send anything lower to that (those) speakers.


I have surrounds that fall off at about 80Hz, but I also have a separate sub for my surrounds. If when I run Audyssey I have the sub engaged, it sets my surrounds to "large". If I dis-engage the sub, they're set to "small". I can fool Audyssey into "hearing" a lower freq. from my speakers and it sets them accordingly.


So, in answer to your query, Audyssey is not (or should not) be "cutting off" your speakers, it is reporting what it is "hearing" from them. If you KNOW that your surrounds go lower than 120Hz, then make sure that the mic is positioned properly and is receiving an accurate reading from those speakers. Also make sure that you have the mic raised a couple of inches ABOVE the back of your sofa, otherwise your mic will get "sofa" readings instead of room readings and frequencies.


In the end you can go into your GUI and CHANGE the crossover settings. But if your speakers cannot go that low in reality, it will not change a thing, except maybe to drive your speakers to distort.


Classico


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14911554
> 
> 
> GUI not showing on screen.
> 
> 
> I can get my video from dvd onscreen but cant get GUI to showup. Input is not HDMI or Component.
> 
> It's not on pure direct mode.
> 
> My setup is the following Denon to Optoma h39 via hdmi and component. Neither would work.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



Power cycle using the small power button. You won't lose any settings.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/14914681
> 
> 
> Hello All - I'm considering the 3808 but since it has been out for over a year I was wondering if anyone knew if a new version will be out soon?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



No there is no new model scheduled for immediate release. That's why they're doing the feature update. The 3808 has been/will be re-released with these features already installed.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14915660
> 
> 
> If you KNOW that your surrounds go lower than 120Hz, then make sure that the mic is positioned properly and is receiving an accurate reading from those speakers. Also make sure that you have the mic raised a couple of inches ABOVE the back of your sofa, otherwise your mic will get "sofa" readings instead of room readings and frequencies.
> 
> 
> In the end you can go into your GUI and CHANGE the crossover settings. But if your speakers cannot go that low in reality, it will not change a thing, except maybe to drive your speakers to distort.
> 
> 
> Classico



Interesting! My surrounds are actually the same towers as my fronts, so I was confused why it calculated the fronts as Large and the surrounds as Small (40Hz crossover). I think you've cleared it up; with the woofers obstructed by the sides of the couch, the bass from the surrounds may not have reached the mic effectively.


Then again, if my ears get the same obstruction, maybe it's best to give the sub that work? Under 40Hz shouldn't have any noticeable loss in directionality.


I'm really enjoying this Audyssey calibration; previously I had everything set to Small (with my old receiver's fixed crossover), since I knew my subwoofer level wasn't matched properly and I didn't want the center's bass output to be different from the other directions. Now I can let Audyssey match the levels and give these towers a decent workout!


----------



## treky11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/14915512
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing a very small amount of lag when playing videogames through my 3808. So small that I don't think most people would even notice it, but it is there. I've made sure to turn scaling off. Is there anything else I can do?



I noticed the same thing. I hooked the hdmi video from my xbox360 directly to my tv. I use the 3808 for video only.


----------



## frank bavaro

i successfully installed a new 3808 in my rack last night -

one problem though -

i cannot get my sub active -

what may i have done wrong ? -


sub was fine before taking apart the old reciever , sub wire in the correct jack on back of 3808 - no changes to connections on the sub itself -

when i ran audyssey , it did not detect a sub at all - yet all connections are good - including all of my 7 in-walls

something in the menus , that i missed ?


----------



## Scott6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/14914681
> 
> 
> Hello All - I'm considering the 3808 but since it has been out for over a year I was wondering if anyone knew if a new version will be out soon?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John



Thankfully, Denon will not be replacing the 3808ci this year. This model has proven to be the most future proof receiver out currently in a mid-level price range. The firmware upgrade that was just released is why a new model is not on the horizon.


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/14915512
> 
> 
> I've been experiencing a very small amount of lag when playing videogames through my 3808. So small that I don't think most people would even notice it, but it is there. I've made sure to turn scaling off. Is there anything else I can do?



Do you have Guitar Hero III or Rock Band? I was wondering if you or someone else could calibrate the game in the following situations (and post the lag in milliseconds):

1. Direct HDMI connection to your TV.

2. HDMI connection through the 3808 with scaling off.

3. HDMI connection through the 3808 with scaling on.


That way someone who is thinking of purchasing the 3808 (like me) can assess whether or not it will work for them.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Thankfully, Denon will not be replacing the 3808ci this year."


Amen to that too! Its one of the very under-looked features in the side by side comparison of similarly priced competitors models. One of the reasons I went to the 3808 is precisely this update capability. It makes its value much higher than its price would indicate.


Denon got it right on this model, features, updating and price.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frank bavaro* /forum/post/14916632
> 
> 
> i successfully installed a new 3808 in my rack last night -
> 
> one problem though -
> 
> i cannot get my sub active -
> 
> what may i have done wrong ? -
> 
> 
> sub was fine before taking apart the old reciever , sub wire in the correct jack on back of 3808 - no changes to connections on the sub itself -
> 
> when i ran audyssey , it did not detect a sub at all - yet all connections are good - including all of my 7 in-walls
> 
> something in the menus , that i missed ?



It is very easy to miss something in the GUI setup jungle. The most obvious is to make certain that you tell the 3808 you have a sub. In the GUI go to:
_manual setup>speaker setup>speaker config>R arrow then scroll down to Subwoofer--set to "YES"--press the 'return' button to exit that screen._

If that does not solve your problem then further troubleshooting is required.


To be sure that it does see your sub, then Rerun the Audyssey setup. If Audyssey does NOT see your sub you will know, because it will NOT send a test signal to your sub as its initial tests looks for all your speakers and checks proper phasing, etc. If the sub is recognized, then you obviously need to run the entire Audyssey setup again and most on this thread will recommend using at least 6 positions by placing your mic on a tripod that is raised at least a couple of inches above the back of your sofa seating.


Good luck,


Classico


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/14914681
> 
> 
> Hello All - I'm considering the 3808 but since it has been out for over a year I was wondering if anyone knew if a new version will be out soon?



Not before next August.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hammie* /forum/post/14909267
> 
> 
> EDIT #2: Just got off the phone with Denon Support. They told me to power off the unit (but keep it plugged into the wall) for 5 seconds and then power back on. Once on, try to update again and it should pick up where it left off. It worked. Update is *not* being installed.



I think you mean 'now'.









Did they tell you to cycle 'off/on' (small button) or cycle 'standby/on' (large button). I am guessing the small button. I don't know why keeping the power cord attached would matter, but I have actually heard of removing the power cord helping, go figure. Cycling in 5 seconds is bad advice by Denon, one should wait a bit more between cycles, IMHO.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14918403
> 
> 
> "Thankfully, Denon will not be replacing the 3808ci this year."
> 
> 
> Amen to that too! Its one of the very under-looked features in the side by side comparison of similarly priced competitors models. One of the reasons I went to the 3808 is precisely this update capability. It makes its value much higher than its price would indicate.
> 
> 
> Denon got it right on this model, features, updating and price.



You are so right! I had an Onkyo 905 and Onkyo would never dream of having the level of support that Denon is showing us. Hell they didn't even want to send out firmware fixing critical defects.


Between the frequent firmware and feature upgrades, it would be hard to be any happier with Denon.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/14915739
> 
> 
> Power cycle using the small power button. You won't lose any settings.



I'll try that . Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/14915833
> 
> 
> Interesting! My surrounds are actually the same towers as my fronts, so I was confused why it calculated the fronts as Large and the surrounds as Small (40Hz crossover). I think you've cleared it up; with the woofers obstructed by the sides of the couch, the bass from the surrounds may not have reached the mic effectively.
> 
> 
> Then again, if my ears get the same obstruction, maybe it's best to give the sub that work? Under 40Hz shouldn't have any noticeable loss in directionality.
> 
> 
> I'm really enjoying this Audyssey calibration; previously I had everything set to Small (with my old receiver's fixed crossover), since I knew my subwoofer level wasn't matched properly and I didn't want the center's bass output to be different from the other directions. Now I can let Audyssey match the levels and give these towers a decent workout!



I am confused. How can the system set a speaker to 'small' with a *40Hz* crossover? A speaker measuring that low means you have one powerful woofer in your speaker, which makes it a FULL range "large" speaker. If your sofa was muffling the low-end then it is VERY curious that Audyssey would set a 'small' speaker's crossover to 40hz. Something is not adding up.


Classico


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/14919913
> 
> 
> I am confused. How can the system set a speaker to 'small' with a *40Hz* crossover? A speaker measuring that low means you have one powerful woofer in your speaker, which makes it a FULL range "large" speaker. If your sofa was muffling the low-end then it is VERY curious that Audyssey would set a 'small' speaker's crossover to 40hz. Something is not adding up.
> 
> 
> Classico



When I run Audyssey, it sets ALL of my speakers (all montors) to 40Hz. They are B&W 805S, HTM4S, and SCMS, which have a pretty good range for their size, but it's still odd.


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miller8b* /forum/post/14904989
> 
> 
> IRJ, if you go into your windows media player under Tools > Options you should find a tab called library. You can configure sharing and monitoring there.



I am missing some important set I believe.


I fired up WM11 and configured under Library to all all music and video on my pc to be shared across my network.

Then I fired up the 3808 and clicked on Media Server and it says "Empty" and seemingly does not allow me to modify it in any way.


I must be missing some important but probably very obvious step like being able to tell the 3808 the IP adress of my PC or vice versa, but I can't see what next step I should take.


Any and all help gratefully accepted


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14920776
> 
> 
> I am missing some important set I believe.
> 
> 
> I fired up WM11 and configured under Library to all all music and video on my pc to be shared across my network.
> 
> Then I fired up the 3808 and clicked on Media Server and it says "Empty" and seemingly does not allow me to modify it in any way.
> 
> 
> I must be missing some important but probably very obvious step like being able to tell the 3808 the IP adress of my PC or vice versa, but I can't see what next step I should take.
> 
> 
> Any and all help gratefully accepted



Does WMP see the 3808? It took me a long time to figure out why mine wouldn't and it had to do with a universal plug and play setting on the pc. Once WMP sees the 3808 and you select it as a device to share to you should be set. The 3808 should then find it.


I don't like WMP and had a million headaches trying to get it to stream FLAC (which I was able to manage) so I tried TVersity and it crashed all the time. I swear I should be getting paid by qnap because I keep recommending the qnap 101. It was easy to set up and start sharing with the 3808 and ps3.


----------



## kokobucks

I'm wondering if anyone who has gotten the enhancements and downloaded them have noticed any tingy-ness from the sound (namely the center channel).


Before the update of the additional features, the sound was fine, but now it is a bit tingy in speech convo.


I did run the audissey setup again - as instructed to do so.


Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IRJ

Nope my WM did not register as seeing the 3808 at all. I wondered if it might pop up in the "share my media with" window, but it was blank and I could see no way of forcing it to look at a specific IP adress or hardware. The manual is absolutely useless as a guide for this! The instructions on the WM Player are equally vague. I cannot enter anything in the blank box


----------



## Nedtsc

I'm getting a strange phenomenon that if I do not turn on my monitor I get no audio. That includes dvd, cd, blu ray, internet radio.


Any fix to this? Thanks.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14921376
> 
> 
> Nope my WM did not register as seeing the 3808 at all. I wondered if it might pop up in the "share my media with" window, but it was blank and I could see no way of forcing it to look at a specific IP adress or hardware. The manual is absolutely useless as a guide for this! The instructions on the WM Player are equally vague. I cannot enter anything in the blank box



I got this working a few days ago. You need to have upnp running on the pc but disabled on the router. You also need wmp sharing service enabled. Start>run>services.msc to check them.

I used static ip on both pc and 3808.

Sometimes the denon cant see the pc, turn sharing off and on in wmp11 to fix it.


----------



## boxker

For those that are doing the "mail-in option for getting their free upgrade, how are you guys sending in a copy of the proof of purchase from the box the 3808 came in? I don't want to cut it out and I am not sure that taking a digital picture of it is acceptable.


Another question, is it possible to add DPLII2X or DTS neo processing to the multichannel LPCM from my PS3 and HDDVD player? I can't seem to get done on my setup.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker* /forum/post/14921744
> 
> 
> For those that are doing the "mail-in option for getting their free upgrade, how are you guys sending in a copy of the proof of purchase from the box the 3808 came in? I don't want to cut it out and I am not sure that taking a digital picture of it is acceptable.
> 
> 
> Another question, is it possible to add DPLII2X or DTS neo processing to the multichannel LPCM from my PS3 and HDDVD player? I can't seem to get done on my setup.



Pl2x can be added to the multi channel signal, as long as its not 7.1 on the disc.

Menu>parameter>audio>surr param>sb out


Are your speakers configured for 7.1 in setup>manual setup>speaker settings.


----------



## IRJ

Thanks Hakka.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg

I'm very close to purchasing an AVR-3808ci but wanted to double check something that I am unclear on. Will the "Quick Selects" save tweaked Audyssey room EQ settings along with everything that gets saved? I have a couple of different viewing/listening positions I use in my current HT (living room). With my current setup I have manually set up my levels optimized for each seating position and can recall them as needed. Can I do something similar with the 3808 using the "Quick Selects"?


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/14899882
> 
> 
> Its about the only radio I listen to. I really like the Internet Radio.



How's the audio quality for Internet Radio?

Can I assume these are compressed audio files?


----------



## astroglide

Huge thanks to those that mentioned turning off DRC. As I just mentioned in another thread, doing so on my Denon AVR-3808ci turned my Matrix experience from "WTF?" to "WOW". I think that TrueHD is getting a bad rap because of DRC defaulting to "auto" on so many devices.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14925303
> 
> 
> How's the audio quality for Internet Radio?
> 
> Can I assume these are compressed audio files?



Yep, streams are compressed, but compression rates vary by radio station. MP3 streams of bitrates 128kb/s and higher usually provide acceptable sound almost as good as FM. I'd advise applying the restorer HQ on the stream.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14925303
> 
> 
> How's the audio quality for Internet Radio?
> 
> Can I assume these are compressed audio files?



I think it's great. Any good station is 128 and sounds good blasting through my speakers anyway and I'm into quality sound.


----------



## netgo

I bought this receiver on Sep 3 from 6th ave..


But could not test it intensively because I sold my speaker sets and waiting for new speaker sets.


During wating, I hooked it up to tv and internet. everything looks ok.


After denon announced additional feature, I added dynamic volume feature.


Finally my speaker arrived and I hooked it up to speaker and connected everything. At small volume, working ok, but as soon as I turned up volume, I encounter red ring of death.


Used different speakers same. After reset, it works only at small volume, if I turn volume up, it shuts off itself.


Even with small volume, if I raise right channel sound, it shuts off. Left looks ok.


It was sligtly over one month, (around 10days) So I could not return to 6th ave.


So I called denon, denon recommeded to contact authorised repair center in my area.


I bring my unit to Media associates INC on 10/13 and they took it.


I checked status today and they are still diagnosising it. After they identify problem, they will need to order a part and will fix it.


So fix will take about a month. About two weeks more from today.


I know I should've tested it earlier, but I did not expect DOA.... And did not expect fix will take so long. My speaker arrived late.


I am so frustrated. My home theater system has no sound.....


Just wanted to share my experience... I've never had this kind of experience before.


This is my first denon expericence... so far bad.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/14926882
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to those that mentioned turning off DRC. As I just mentioned in another thread, doing so on my Denon AVR-3808ci turned my Matrix experience from "WTF?" to "WOW". I think that TrueHD is getting a bad rap because of DRC defaulting to "auto" on so many devices.



OK, what does DRC stand for? I had a long day and cannot figure it out..I want to check on my 3808 if it is off or on. Thanks- its' been a long day-Also where is it located on the on screen menu?


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/14928781
> 
> 
> OK, what does DRC stand for? I had a long day and cannot figure it out..I want to check on my 3808 if it is off or on. Thanks- its' been a long day-Also where is it located on the on screen menu?



Dynamic range compression.


It can be found in setup>param>audio>surr param>drc


You must have a truehd track playing to see the menu item.


Hakka.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/14929102
> 
> 
> Dynamic range compression.
> 
> 
> It can be found in setup>param>audio>surr param>drc
> 
> 
> You must have a truehd track playing to see the menu item.
> 
> 
> Hakka.



If your player doesn't bitstream (ps3) make sure DRC is turned off at the source.


----------



## RZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14931554
> 
> 
> If your player doesn't bitstream (ps3) make sure DRC is turned off at the source.



I play my BD through the PS3-DRC is set to OFF on the PS3 setup menu. Is that why DRC does not show up on the Denon setup menu, under parameters?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RZ* /forum/post/14931597
> 
> 
> I play my BD through the PS3-DRC is set to OFF on the PS3 setup menu. Is that why DRC does not show up on the Denon setup menu, under parameters?



It doesn't show up on the receiver because the PS3 does not bitstream Dolby TrueHD...this is the only way to activate it on the receiver.


----------



## kpdillon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14921455
> 
> 
> I'm getting a strange phenomenon that if I do not turn on my monitor I get no audio. That includes dvd, cd, blu ray, internet radio.
> 
> 
> Any fix to this? Thanks.



Do yu have the latest firmware and feature pack? It might be related to the HDMI CEC setting. Last night I also experienced a strange phenomenon in that the audio would not switch over to my speakers instead it used my TV speakers. The fix was to turn of HDMI CEC on the Denon and then turn it back on after some power cycles of both the TV and the Denon. I hope this doesn't become a regular occurence.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netgo* /forum/post/14928632
> 
> 
> I bought this receiver on Sep 3 from 6th ave..
> 
> 
> But could not test it intensively because I sold my speaker sets and waiting for new speaker sets.
> 
> ---
> 
> So fix will take about a month. About two weeks more from today.
> 
> 
> I know I should've tested it earlier, but I did not expect DOA.... And did not expect fix will take so long. My speaker arrived late.
> 
> 
> I am so frustrated. My home theater system has no sound.....
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience... I've never had this kind of experience before.
> 
> 
> This is my first denon expericence... so far bad.



Sorry for the bad luck. For many years I have read on AVS about Denon, and they seem to be among the most reliable AVRs, especially the 28XX and above made in Japan. The thing with electronics is one always has to expect the possibility of defects, and do all you can to test during the vendor's replacement period. I guess you thought Denon never has out-of-the-box defects. No manufacturer is perfect.


----------



## Jay7

My friend ordered this last year (around December 2007) and paid about 1K. I also saw that when it first came out you could get it for about $1200 or even less (I think I saw it under 1K at one point). I am now looking at that receiver and find the price to be around $1600 to $1700. Anyone know why the increase? Usually technology lowers prices. Is it simply supply and demand at this point?


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay7* /forum/post/14934738
> 
> 
> My friend ordered this last year (around December 2007) and paid about 1K. I also saw that when it first came out you could get it for about $1200 or even less (I think I saw it under 1K at one point). I am now looking at that receiver and find the price to be around $1600 to $1700. Anyone know why the increase? Usually technology lowers prices. Is it simply supply and demand at this point?



I'm not sure where you're looking, but consider that the Japanese Yen rising against the $dollar makes all Japanese products more expensive. Your observation about supply & demand PLUS the fact that the 3808 has built-in upgradeability, certainly makes this a unit in HIGH demand. I'm glad I got mine when I did. ($1099 in March '07) It appears that THIS technology is NOT bringing down prices, but supporting HIGHER prices.


Classico


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay7* /forum/post/14934738
> 
> 
> My friend ordered this last year (around December 2007) and paid about 1K. I also saw that when it first came out you could get it for about $1200 or even less (I think I saw it under 1K at one point). I am now looking at that receiver and find the price to be around $1600 to $1700. Anyone know why the increase? Usually technology lowers prices. Is it simply supply and demand at this point?



Nearly all prices you will see are MSRP. You have to call an authorized dealer, like 6th ave, and talk to a human to get the "real" price. March of 2008 I got the $1099 deal, shipped. I think Denon restricts less than MSRP ads or web prices.


I think more and more people are realizing what an awesome unit it is, and I'm sure demand is pretty strong. Seems like a lot of ex-Onkyo users are switching over, of which I am one.


----------



## catman2

Hi, I understand HDMI CEC is one of the features in the upgrade. Does this allow us to use our denon remotes in another room without IR repeaters etc, or what is the advantage of this feature? i have a cambridge audio dvd 89 and an optoma hd72 all hooked up on the HDMI, but which remote would I use to control these devices once cec was enabled?



BTW Linksys WRT54G...doesnt like my denon, disconnects everyone form the network if i try to connect another device. have tried static IP, and disabled UPNP, but no joy. I am confident its a router problem, just wondered if anyone else knows a solution. i tried all the devices, ps3, skype phone, 2 macs as static IP, but as soon as denon comes on, my network dies...hmm


thanks


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay7* /forum/post/14934738
> 
> 
> My friend ordered this last year (around December 2007) and paid about 1K. I also saw that when it first came out you could get it for about $1200 or even less (I think I saw it under 1K at one point). I am now looking at that receiver and find the price to be around $1600 to $1700. Anyone know why the increase? Usually technology lowers prices. Is it simply supply and demand at this point?



MSRP for a year was $1600, then the first week of July, it went to $1700. As others have said, one needs to call an authorized dealer for much better prices; the discounts have been fairly similar all along.


----------



## Rob-C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14921376
> 
> 
> Nope my WM did not register as seeing the 3808 at all. I wondered if it might pop up in the "share my media with" window, but it was blank and I could see no way of forcing it to look at a specific IP adress or hardware. The manual is absolutely useless as a guide for this! The instructions on the WM Player are equally vague. I cannot enter anything in the blank box



Hi,


I had a lot of problems to get this working too. The first mistake I made was to think that there was something to be configured on the AVR-3808 or that I needed to setup up a radio station for it (in RadioDenon). The instruction manual for the Denon is quite correct in that there is nothing to do on the Denon. All the configuration and problems are on the PC. Unfortunately, this is one area of Windows that seems very poorly documented. Clicking on help provides lists of products which support the services, but very vague on setting it up. On the Denon, just check that the IP settings are correct and that the "network / power save" is set to OFF. You probably have these correct, if you can upgrade the firmware and use the web GUI.


To configure and check the PC, you will need to check the services are running correctly. There may be some errors in the event logs. If you are not familiar with Windows troubleshooting, the easiest way to access these tools is to right-click on "My Computer" and choose the "Manage" option.


Use services to check the following are started:

SSDP Discovery Service - Enables discovery of UPnP devices on the network

Universal Plug and Play Device Host - Provides support to host UPnP devices.

Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service (But see below for more info)
If the services shows as started, you do not need to do anything. If the Services list shows the service as disabled, you should change the properties to set it to Manual or Automatic. If not started, the service should be started. If the service does not start, look into the Event Logs on the pc for further information.


This should be enough to see the Denon. You may get the Windows alert to show that a new device has been found. It will then install the Denon as a device called "Network Audio". If this does not happen, try going to network places and hitting refresh. I did find that it took a combination of powering off the Denon and rebooting the PC a few times, before I saw a connection. If you are still unlucky, there are some other things you could also try. I found all these recommened, but not sure if any of them were the problem:

Disable any firewall software on the PC. (Don't forget to re-enable when all working)

Stop the IPSEC Services on the PC. If set to Automatic, change to Manual (or Disabled) and reboot

Try using a network hub, or different network switch. You could also try a cross over CAT6 cable between the PC and Denon, but then you will need to manually set the IP addresses.
What we are looking for is a Denon icon in the Media Sharing configuration window. This is the window that pops up when clicking on the Configure Sharing button in Windows Media Player. You do need to have Windows Media Player 11. You should be able to enable this icon and set the options you require.


Now make sure that you have some audio files in the Library list. These must be files that the Denon supports. Check the Denon manual for details. Be aware that WMP keeps stuff in the library, even after the files are deleted, so test the files on the PC to be sure!


If you now go to the Denon USB/Net Audio menu, you should see your PC in the list of devices. You can then browse the files on the PC. I recommend starting with the folder view, to check that what you see on the Denon is what you expect. You should be able to click on the audio files and hear lovely music through the speakers attached to the Denon.


Unfortunately, in my case this was still not to be. I was getting "Connection Error" or "Source not found" errors on the Denon. I wasn't able to play any files, although both devices could communicate with each other. The Denon showed in Windows and the PC was visible on the Denon. When I looked at the services in Windows and the System Event Log, I found that there was an error starting WMPNetworkSVc, the Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service. Somehow, it was running, but failing when trying to establish an audio stream. Again, the Windows help and the Event Log help on the Microsoft website did not help. Searching the error, I found that my DRM (Digital Rights Management) files were corrupt. The Network Sharing Services uses DRM to decide if it can stream files which are DRM restricted. Without DRM working, it does not stream anything! This is probably quite a common problem. The Windows DRM uses hardware information about the PC hardware to detirmine if it is on the licenced PC. I had replaced my PC motherboard and processor, but kept the original hard disk and Windows installation. I didn't even have any DRM files that I wanted to stream, but Microsoft does not seem to care about this. I deleted the DRM folder, restarted the PC and all was well. :-D


The other problem that I had was that I had a lot of files which the Denon "played", but without any sound. It did this with plain mp3 files, even some which I had ripped on the same PC. I had a similar same problem initially with FLAC files, even with a FLAC codec installed. It all seemed to work after rebooting the pc, so a) seemed a problem with my original codecs and b) the network sharing service does not load new codecs properly without a reboot!


The good news is that the many, many hours to configure the PC is well worth the effort. I decided to rip all my CDs using the FLAC format, using AutoFLAC to rip. This will need a FLAC codec installed in WMP. I am very happy with the sound, it seems as good as with playing from CD directly. This means that I can choose anything from my CD collection, without needing to leave the seat.


----------



## RZ

Will there ever be support for Macs?


----------



## RGrim

I just noticed yesterday that after doing the latest FW update 1.97 and then doing the feature pack update that now when I go into the menus to see if there is a new firmware, I CAN NOT select this feature. Is is possible that beings I have the latest that it won't allow me to select this option due to already having the latest update or do I have to do a master reset? Has anyone else noticed this or is it just me? Thanks.


Rob


----------



## RGrim

Nevermind! Works this morning, maybe I just wasn't paying attention yesterday, it's all good!


Rob


----------



## ab2ab

Hello,


For those of you that upgraded your 3808 with Audyssey Dynamic EQ & Volume, did Audyssey lower your channel trims from before the upgrade? Also, how is dialogue through the center channel after the upgrade?


Thanks!


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IRJ* /forum/post/14921376
> 
> 
> Nope my WM did not register as seeing the 3808 at all. I wondered if it might pop up in the "share my media with" window, but it was blank and I could see no way of forcing it to look at a specific IP adress or hardware. The manual is absolutely useless as a guide for this! The instructions on the WM Player are equally vague. I cannot enter anything in the blank box



If Rob-C's advice above doesn't help, you might try tversity. The newer RC versions seem to work very well with the Denon, and it's free and stable (at least on Win XP Pro). You can further test your connectivity by logging onto the tversity server from a laptop or other PC on your network. I really don't like WM in large part because of it's DRM gestapo tactics.


----------



## dloose

Any other Denon forum members using Definitive Tech towers in your rigs? I have mine set up with an RCA cable (pre out) to the woofer and another for the LFE (with a splitter). The DT forum consensus is to just run a single speaker wire and set the Denon to no sub. I find this lacks bass impact and you lose independent control of LFE; but I haven't rerun Audessy with this config.


----------



## sean71

Hi guys, I've been reading the forum to try and figure out how to obtain the new feature upgrade for $100 but I'm not exactly sure of what I need to do. I went to the Denon website but it looks like I need to purchase a new receiver to get the update for free, I want to pay the $100 and download it, can someone please help me. Thanks, Sean


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ab2ab* /forum/post/14944008
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> For those of you that upgraded your 3808 with Audyssey Dynamic EQ & Volume, did Audyssey lower your channel trims from before the upgrade? Also, how is dialogue through the center channel after the upgrade?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Well it did lower them, before the upgrade it was in the +'s and now they are in the -'s As far as the dialog,it seemed lower than before the upgrade but there was a new FW after the update and that cured the dialog problem and also the "boomy" bass issue I had. All is very good now











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sean71* /forum/post/14945779
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I've been reading the forum to try and figure out how to obtain the new feature upgrade for $100 but I'm not exactly sure of what I need to do. I went to the Denon website but it looks like I need to purchase a new receiver to get the update for free, I want to pay the $100 and download it, can someone please help me. Thanks, Sean



Well Sean I will assume you have a 3808 since your posting on this thread







. Just go to this link and click on the upgrade link and follow the directions. If not just call Denon and buy the upgrade. Once you do that you should be able to go to the your GUI and download the upgrade. I hope this helps. http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/


----------



## CiaFlux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/14945239
> 
> 
> Any other Denon forum members using Definitive Tech towers in your rigs? I have mine set up with an RCA cable (pre out) to the woofer and another for the LFE (with a splitter). The DT forum consensus is to just run a single speaker wire and set the Denon to no sub. I find this lacks bass impact and you lose independent control of LFE; but I haven't rerun Audessy with this config.



I have Def Tech 7001sc bi-amped and using only speaker wire and have no issue with bass.


Remember to set your speakers to large so they are getting the full signal


----------



## apolodor

Hi .I have a big issue due trying to update.

Here are the facts:

I tried to update the denon 3808ci over the network. After 5 min my house had a power down







( .After come back the receiver it wont start its just show my the red ring around power button

I tried hard reset not working (tried with remote same s***)

Unplug it not working

No conventional function to reset it seems to work


Any ideas or should i start calling the service?


----------



## MrLobo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14939685
> 
> 
> BTW Linksys WRT54G...doesnt like my denon, disconnects everyone form the network if i try to connect another device. have tried static IP, and disabled UPNP, but no joy. I am confident its a router problem, just wondered if anyone else knows a solution.



It's a weird problem. If you have the WRT54G*L*, you can try updating your router's firmware to Tomato . It's a great upgrade for your router that adds new features and fixes a ton of bug. If you can't use Tomato try to see if you can update to an official Linksys firmware.

That could fix your problem


----------



## Schmoe

Hi! Picked up my 3808 over the weekend and it's been fun setting it up. Nice receiver!


My TV only handles 1080i input. I'd prefer to keep my BluRay player on source-direct, meaning it outputs whatever resolution is encoded on the disc (480i for DVDs, 1080p for most BluRays) so that the Denon can do any converting necessary. Trouble is, when the BD player is outputting 1080p, I see nothing on my screen. I've manually set the Denon to always output 1080i, but it doesn't seem to want to interlace my 1080p content.


Is this "by design", or am I crazy for thinking that this should actually work, or am I just missing a step?


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/14948600
> 
> 
> Hi! Picked up my 3808 over the weekend and it's been fun setting it up. Nice receiver!
> 
> 
> My TV only handles 1080i input. I'd prefer to keep my BluRay player on source-direct, meaning it outputs whatever resolution is encoded on the disc (480i for DVDs, 1080p for most BluRays) so that the Denon can do any converting necessary. Trouble is, when the BD player is outputting 1080p, I see nothing on my screen. I've manually set the Denon to always output 1080i, but it doesn't seem to want to interlace my 1080p content.
> 
> 
> Is this "by design", or am I crazy for thinking that this should actually work, or am I just missing a step?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe



You said that your TV only handles 1080i....so why would you think it could handle 1080p from the PS3? It can't...


My projector is 720p and I set my PS3 to "720p" so it runs everything at that HD resolution including upconverting 480i DVDS very nicely. Six months of no problems and it works great. They look awesome. Imho the PS3 does a very nice job converting source material.


If I was you I'd set the PS3 to 1080i and leave it. That is the highest res your TV can handle and the PS3 will output everything at that resolution. Just pass-through the Denon and leave the converting to your video components.


imho just set your Denon to "A to H" like I do(at least try it). I'd turn it "off" completely but I need the "A to H" conversion to see the Net/USB gui on my 720p screen. My Denon is for sound only.


I'm sure someone will have more ideas or explain it better...bottom line is that your TV can't run 1080p.


----------



## ziptone

I just fired up my3808 over the weekend...First of many questions...what is i/p scaling? and do I need it? I have 1080i DLP...w/ sony blu ray........thanks in advance....


----------



## mwardncsu

Last week DirecTV upgraded their HD-DVRs in order to prepare for 1080p movie downloads. This added a new item on the HD resoution screen where you can select (and test) 1080p as compatible with your TV.


When I connect the my HR22-100 (HD DVR) directly to either a Sony 40Z4100 or a Samsun 52A7250 this works fine - however, when connecting the DVR to my Denon 3808 and then to my TV the selection will fail, indicating that the mode is not compatible.


Note, as far as I can tell 1080p works fine when I connect a Sony BluRay (BDP-S350), so I am not questioning the ability of the Denon to pass 1080p.


Has anyone else seen / tried this with a DirecTV HD-DVR? I'm sure it is some type of compatibility thing - or maybe just a timing issue as it tries to test the mode.... wanted to see what other experiences might be out there before I start trying to talk with Denon & DirecTV support...


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwardncsu* /forum/post/14949147
> 
> 
> When I connect the my HR22-100 (HD DVR) directly to either a Sony 40Z4100 or a Samsun 52A7250 this works fine - however, when connecting the DVR to my Denon 3808 and then to my TV the selection will fail, indicating that the mode is not compatible.



I ran into this weekend while trying to debug an issue with my Comcast provided Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. For some reason if I set that device to output a 1080i signal and also set it to do "passthru" I get "mode not compatible" which I'm pretty sure is nonsense. I'm also pretty sure this is an issue with the SA 8300, I've had various issues with it and it needs to be replaced for other reasons. So no real advice, other than to play with the various output options on the HR22-100...


----------



## General Custer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mwardncsu* /forum/post/14949147
> 
> 
> Last week DirecTV upgraded their HD-DVRs in order to prepare for 1080p movie downloads. This added a new item on the HD resoution screen where you can select (and test) 1080p as compatible with your TV.
> 
> 
> When I connect the my HR22-100 (HD DVR) directly to either a Sony 40Z4100 or a Samsun 52A7250 this works fine - however, when connecting the DVR to my Denon 3808 and then to my TV the selection will fail, indicating that the mode is not compatible.
> 
> 
> Note, as far as I can tell 1080p works fine when I connect a Sony BluRay (BDP-S350), so I am not questioning the ability of the Denon to pass 1080p.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen / tried this with a DirecTV HD-DVR? I'm sure it is some type of compatibility thing - or maybe just a timing issue as it tries to test the mode.... wanted to see what other experiences might be out there before I start trying to talk with Denon & DirecTV support...



I had this problem with my HR20 and the 3808. If you press the info on the directv remote button during the testing phase it will tell you that 1080p is supported.


----------



## mwardncsu

I see on some of the DirecTV forums that the DTV 1080p support may only work with 1080p/24 devices - and not those that suport 1080p/60 (???) - something about potential limations of the DTV setup chipset perhaps...


The HDMI compatibility matrix for the 3808CI says it supports 1080p 24/30/60, and I don't think I'm doing any processing on this as I should just be passing this through....


----------



## mwardncsu

I'm not sure what I changed, but now when I turn off the 3808 to standby the CD player connected to the outlet on the back switches off (which is what I want). The only think I can think of that I changed was to turn off the HDMI-CEC (HDMI Control) feature - perhaps HDMI-CEC was keeping the outlets in an "on" state in case you had your TV or more likely a source component that would generate HDMI-CEC connnected?


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/14948880
> 
> 
> You said that your TV only handles 1080i....so why would you think it could handle 1080p from the PS3? It can't...
> 
> 
> My projector is 720p and I set my PS3 to "720p" so it runs everything at that HD resolution including upconverting 480i DVDS very nicely. Six months of no problems and it works great. They look awesome. Imho the PS3 does a very nice job converting source material.
> 
> 
> If I was you I'd set the PS3 to 1080i and leave it. That is the highest res your TV can handle and the PS3 will output everything at that resolution. Just pass-through the Denon and leave the converting to your video components.
> 
> 
> imho just set your Denon to "A to H" like I do(at least try it). I'd turn it "off" completely but I need the "A to H" conversion to see the Net/USB gui on my 720p screen. My Denon is for sound only.
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will have more ideas or explain it better...bottom line is that your TV can't run 1080p.



I never said I expect my TV to handle 1080p. I said I expect the Denon to convert 1080p to 1080i. It has a menu option that basically says "what do you want me to output to your TV" and 1080i is what I expect it to output regardless of what is being input. So far this has worked fine provided that the input signal is less than the output signal. Why do I want to do this? From some basic and subjective testing, I like the way the Denon scales my DVD content better than my BluRay player does. So I don't want my BD player to do the scaling. I'd prefer to leave the BD player to output in "source-direct" mode, rather than manually having to switch between 408i and 1080i depending on what disc is in the player. Make sense? It seems to me this should just work, but it doesn't.


Btw, I'm not using a PS3 - don't know where you got that impression.


----------



## Brian-HD

5 min FW update for 3808


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> My TV only handles 1080i input.



interesting. is it a CRT?


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian-HD* /forum/post/14951257
> 
> 
> 5 min FW update for 3808



No update here in Canada, with the 3808ci, without the addon


----------



## emptychair

There should be one tonight.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astroglide* /forum/post/14951415
> 
> 
> interesting. is it a CRT?



Yes. I'm using the HDFury2 to connect the Denon to the TV.


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryoohki* /forum/post/14951673
> 
> 
> No update here in Canada, with the 3808ci, without the addon



Do you have the FPU?


----------



## sean71

Just finished doing the update/feature pack and after finishing, I noticed that my gui has small lines running through it now. These lines were not present before I did the update and I'm not sure how to explain it but the lines are on the outside of the letters on the screen. If anyone has experienced this, please help! Sean


----------



## RedRedSuit

Hey... is it normal that I cannot use the Menu when the receiver is on Mute?


Somehow, I've never noticed this until my firmware upgrade today. Am I imagining things? Has it always been this way?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/14955778
> 
> 
> Hey... is it normal that I cannot use the Menu when the receiver is on Mute?
> 
> 
> Somehow, I've never noticed this until my firmware upgrade today. Am I imagining things? Has it always been this way?



Yes, unfortunately. The way Denon handles the mute is really brain dead. I mean who on earth wants a big mute banner on their screen while its on? That's my biggest pet peeve with the 3808.


----------



## GardenVariety

I've been using the PS3 for the past 6 months for all DVD and Blu Ray. Yesterday I purchased the Samsung BD-P2550. On my first Blu Ray (Shawshank Redemption) I noticed a slight clipping when bitstreaming DD 5.1 to the Denon 3808CI. The clipping only comes when there is dialogue that involves screaming/shouting in the center channel. Is the Denon 3808 failing to decode DD 5.1 properly? Has anyone else had this problem? The problem happened on several other DVD's and didn't happen when I switched back over to the PS3 to send the LPCM. Help!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GardenVariety* /forum/post/14956532
> 
> 
> I've been using the PS3 for the past 6 months for all DVD and Blu Ray. Yesterday I purchased the Samsung BD-P2550. On my first Blu Ray (Shawshank Redemption) I noticed a slight clipping when bitstreaming DD 5.1 to the Denon 3808CI. The clipping only comes when there is dialogue that involves screaming/shouting in the center channel. Is the Denon 3808 failing to decode DD 5.1 properly? Has anyone else had this problem? The problem happened on several other DVD's and didn't happen when I switched back over to the PS3 to send the LPCM. Help!



If the Samsung sends LPCM have you tried that?


----------



## jpjibberjabber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *netgo* /forum/post/14928632
> 
> 
> I bought this receiver on Sep 3 from 6th ave..
> 
> 
> But could not test it intensively because I sold my speaker sets and waiting for new speaker sets.
> 
> 
> During wating, I hooked it up to tv and internet. everything looks ok.
> 
> 
> After denon announced additional feature, I added dynamic volume feature.
> 
> 
> Finally my speaker arrived and I hooked it up to speaker and connected everything. At small volume, working ok, but as soon as I turned up volume, I encounter red ring of death.
> 
> 
> Used different speakers same. After reset, it works only at small volume, if I turn volume up, it shuts off itself.
> 
> 
> Even with small volume, if I raise right channel sound, it shuts off. Left looks ok.
> 
> 
> It was sligtly over one month, (around 10days) So I could not return to 6th ave.
> 
> 
> So I called denon, denon recommeded to contact authorised repair center in my area.
> 
> 
> I bring my unit to Media associates INC on 10/13 and they took it.
> 
> 
> I checked status today and they are still diagnosising it. After they identify problem, they will need to order a part and will fix it.
> 
> 
> So fix will take about a month. About two weeks more from today.
> 
> 
> I know I should've tested it earlier, but I did not expect DOA.... And did not expect fix will take so long. My speaker arrived late.
> 
> 
> I am so frustrated. My home theater system has no sound.....
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience... I've never had this kind of experience before.
> 
> 
> This is my first denon expericence... so far bad.



This sounds like a dealer issue, not a Denon one. Like it or not, these stories tend to originate from deals sourced online. That may sound like a broad brush statement, but normal retailers magically never seem to have these issues. And if they did, ten days out of an exchange period would be waived 9/10 times--and you would have a new piece.


I'm throwing this out there, to forestall some impression that this is a Denon problem. It's all about where you buy things.


----------



## GardenVariety

Unfortunately the Samsung will not decode DTS Master internally. Also, one of the main reasons I went with the Samsung was to bitstream and have the Denon do the decoding. I updated the firmware and bought the feature upgrade last night so I will calibrate the system today and see if that helps.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GardenVariety* /forum/post/14957501
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Samsung will not decode DTS Master internally. Also, one of the main reasons I went with the Samsung was to bitstream and have the Denon do the decoding. I updated the firmware and bought the feature upgrade last night so I will calibrate the system today and see if that helps.



Does the Samsung have any updates available? That could help too. I don't think anybody has mentioned the 3808 having problems with bitstreamed signal.


Good luck.


----------



## GardenVariety

I've already updated the Sammy to the newest firmware. I'll play with it tonight and if it doesn't help I'll just return it.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I had not listened to my 3808 for a couple of weeks but went and turned it on and listened to some music. The problem that I am having is that my sub does not seem to be putting out any bass. It is plugged in and is connected properly. I did an audy. calibration a couple of weeks ago and wonder if there is something that I need to set to make it work properly. Thanks.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/14950637
> 
> 
> I never said I expect my TV to handle 1080p. I said I expect the Denon to convert 1080p to 1080i. It has a menu option that basically says "what do you want me to output to your TV" and 1080i is what I expect it to output regardless of what is being input. So far this has worked fine provided that the input signal is less than the output signal. Why do I want to do this? From some basic and subjective testing, I like the way the Denon scales my DVD content better than my BluRay player does. So I don't want my BD player to do the scaling. I'd prefer to leave the BD player to output in "source-direct" mode, rather than manually having to switch between 408i and 1080i depending on what disc is in the player. Make sense? It seems to me this should just work, but it doesn't.
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm not using a PS3 - don't know where you got that impression.




My mistake, I have no idea why I read that to say PS3 instead of "bluray player". Of course none of what I said is applicable if your bluray doesn't work as well as the Denon.


As for the PS3 it does a great job with conversions and I suspect that is why I gave the advice I did, even though it doesn't apply to you.


----------



## RedRedSuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14956406
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately.



That's just... strange. I mean, I can just turn down the volume to get the exact same effect, so why can't the thing do it programmatically?



> Quote:
> The way Denon handles the mute is really brain dead. I mean who on earth wants a big mute banner on their screen while its on? That's my biggest pet peeve with the 3808.



Well, that at least one can get rid off by turning off the GUI mute notification (and volume notification, for that matter). They're highly visible on receiver itself, after all.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14956406
> 
> 
> Yes, unfortunately. The way Denon handles the mute is really brain dead. I mean who on earth wants a big mute banner on their screen while its on? That's my biggest pet peeve with the 3808.



AMEN to that! What a dopey design!!!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GardenVariety* /forum/post/14957501
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the Samsung will not decode DTS Master internally. Also, one of the main reasons I went with the Samsung was to bitstream and have the Denon do the decoding. I updated the firmware and bought the feature upgrade last night so I will calibrate the system today and see if that helps.




go back a few pages where all the DCOMP/DRC/etc are located and when you can disable it. It's much much more trickier than it needs to be.


nevermind, I had it in my EverNote:


From a previous post (a few pages back)


Soundtrack Feature Available Feature Not Available

Dolby Digital Night Mode

Dolby Digital Plus D. Comp Night Mode

Dolby True HD DRC Night Mode and D. Comp


DTS Night Mode, DRC, and D. Comp

DTS-HD HRA Night Mode, DRC, and D. Comp

DTS-HD MA Night Mode, DRC, and D. Comp


MPCM D. Comp


*Night Mode is not available as menu selection when Audyssey Dynamic EQ is on


To access these settings in the Denon 3803ci:


Night Mode: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> NIGHT MODE: OFF, Low, Middle, High


D.COMP: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> D.COMP: OFF, Low, Middle, High


DRC: MENU>PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> DRC: OFF, Low, Middle, High, Auto


----------



## though

I have an HD cable box that i am trying to feed to 2 different LCD's over hdmi. i have a powered hdmi splitter that the HD cable box feeds to and the 2 outputs go to the 2 tv's. if i run them directly to the tv's, it works perfect. however, if i send it to my denon 3808CI or 987, then to the tv, it does not work (audio or video). if i take out the splitter, it works perfectly with both receivers.


so, apparently, you can't split an hdmi signal before going to a denon receiver? this really sucks


anyone else run into this and find a 'fix' ???


thanks.


----------



## ziptone

pardon the really basic question but when playing DVD's or blu-rays with different audio formats do you have to preset these or is the unit able to sense the type of audio signal and switch to DTS or whatever format...?


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14939685
> 
> 
> BTW Linksys WRT54G...doesnt like my denon, disconnects everyone form the network if i try to connect another device. have tried static IP, and disabled UPNP, but no joy. I am confident its a router problem, just wondered if anyone else knows a solution. i tried all the devices, ps3, skype phone, 2 macs as static IP, but as soon as denon comes on, my network dies...hmm
> 
> 
> thanks



Sometimes a network switch has one port shared with the uplink port; you can use one or the other, but not both. Trying to use both will usually cause the local port to operate and disable the uplink port.


However, most routers don't have an uplink port, since they have a WAN port instead. But it's worth checking, especially if you're plugging the Denon into a switch that's then connected to your router via its uplink port.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/14958241
> 
> 
> I had not listened to my 3808 for a couple of weeks but went and turned it on and listened to some music. The problem that I am having is that my sub does not seem to be putting out any bass. It is plugged in and is connected properly. I did an audy. calibration a couple of weeks ago and wonder if there is something that I need to set to make it work properly. Thanks.



Did you remember to set your satellite speakers to "small" and the sub to "yes?" Denon sets all but the most feeble speakers to large when they must be set to small to make use of the sub.


Harrison


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I checked that and yes I had. I tried again yesterday and it worked. For some reason the sub was not responding. Now it is. Who knows.


----------



## Nedtsc

Has anyone have any problem with no audio from radio or any other source when the PJ/monitor is not turned on? Thanks.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14960781
> 
> 
> pardon the really basic question but when playing DVD's or blu-rays with different audio formats do you have to preset these or is the unit able to sense the type of audio signal and switch to DTS or whatever format...?



It is automatic.


Although if you have any custom settings (such as PLIIx or such) you will have to set it for each different type of source material. The receiver will remember it after that, but there is no "do this for all" setting.


I have a 6.1 sound system, so I had to enable the rear speaker for each type of source. A pain in the ass, but only had to do it once.


Then I saved my config file.


----------



## GardenVariety

Is there anyway to re-calibrate using auto setup without forcing Dynamic Eq? All my trims are now in the -'s and I have to turn up the sound 5-10db to get the same volume. Also, I am not sure that I like the new sound after Dynamic Eq. I know I can disable it, but then I will have to manually raise the db's and want to be sure I do it correctly.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14967806
> 
> 
> Has anyone have any problem with no audio from radio or any other source when the PJ/monitor is not turned on? Thanks.



Listen to Internet radio with PJ off.


mark


----------



## rizzxx7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/14973573
> 
> 
> Listen to Internet radio with PJ off.
> 
> 
> mark




I thought you were trying to be funny with this pj thing







till I read the previous post


----------



## y2j

I purchased the upgrade the first week of October and have had a problem with the new firmware update. I have dynamic EQ and volume turned on and on some channels on my satellite the features don't even show up as being available. On other channels where there do show up, as soon as I turn the volume up or down Audessey shuts itself off and my speakers start blaring super loudly. I then have to go into the menu, parameters and get to the Audessey menu and then simply exit by clicking on menu again and the Audessey features come back on. This happens about 90% of the time and it also happens on other inputs such as game systems.


Tech 1 support had no idea what it could be and never heard of this problem. I cannot speak to Tech 2 support since they are closed Mon-Fri by the time I get home from work. They are supposed to email me within 2 business days.


Does it sound like I have corrupted firmware or something along those lines? Do you think I will be able to redownload the new firmware upgrade to fix the problems. Tech 1 support wasn't sure that this could be done.


Any other suggestions? I did rerun the setup after the firmware was updated too.


Thanks.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/14973573
> 
> 
> Listen to Internet radio with PJ off.
> 
> 
> mark



I get no audio and the the word *monitor* will flash on the front panel. Is there any setting that I should do for me to listen to internet without my PJ on? Thanks.


----------



## ryaneagon

Does the avr-3808ci & 4308ci do hdmi to hdmi upscaling to 1080p. I would like to run hdmi out of my dish network receiver, ps3, and my media player for the ease of one cable, and since there are a lot of 480i programs I would like them to be upscaled to 1080p


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpjibberjabber* /forum/post/14957363
> 
> 
> This sounds like a dealer issue, not a Denon one. Like it or not, these stories tend to originate from deals sourced online. That may sound like a broad brush statement, but normal retailers magically never seem to have these issues. And if they did, ten days out of an exchange period would be waived 9/10 times--and you would have a new piece.
> 
> 
> I'm throwing this out there, to forestall some impression that this is a Denon problem. It's all about where you buy things.



First, 6ave is quite reputable. Second, if the box was still factory sealed, then 6ave could not have caused the problem, unless they (or UPS, for that matter) smashed the box greatly, as the 3808 is packed very well, and then a second box is added by 6ave (and other good vendors), and in that case it would be visible, anyway. It sounds like a Denon problem, but one problem is not necessarily an indication of pattern of problems with this AVR, as Denon has appeared to be reliable over the years.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/14960663
> 
> 
> go back a few pages where all the DCOMP/DRC/etc are located and when you can disable it. It's much much more trickier than it needs to be.
> 
> 
> nevermind, I had it in my EverNote:
> 
> 
> From a previous post (a few pages back)
> 
> 
> Soundtrack Feature Available Feature Not Available
> 
> Dolby Digital Night Mode
> 
> Dolby Digital Plus D. Comp Night Mode
> 
> Dolby True HD DRC Night Mode and D. Comp
> 
> 
> DTS Night Mode, DRC, and D. Comp
> 
> DTS-HD HRA Night Mode, DRC, and D. Comp
> 
> DTS-HD MA Night Mode, DRC, and D. Comp
> 
> 
> MPCM D. Comp
> 
> 
> *Night Mode is not available as menu selection when Audyssey Dynamic EQ is on
> 
> 
> To access these settings in the Denon 3803ci:
> 
> 
> Night Mode: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> NIGHT MODE: OFF, Low, Middle, High
> 
> 
> D.COMP: MENU> PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> D.COMP: OFF, Low, Middle, High
> 
> 
> DRC: MENU>PARAMETERS> AUDIO> Surr. Parameters> DRC: OFF, Low, Middle, High, Auto



Hmmm, I don't see any of those options on my DVD input (HDMI1). Is it because I have Dynamic EQ enabled?


----------



## uforia

I have the very latest firmware 1.97 or the one after that, and the new features added which work great. But is it just me or you can no longer set a seperate Audysset mode for surround sound and stereo.


Before I could have Stereo as AUdyssey Flat and surround as Audyssey on the same input but now it seems global?


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys,

Need suggestion for subwoofer settings before and after running audyssey calibration,

I read the instructions posted on first page of offical audyssey blog and understood that variable low pass crossover should be set at highest and phase should be set at 0 but i am not sure what should I set for variable high pass crossover before and after running audyssey calibration and what should i set low pass after running the audyssey calibration.

I had set the volume of the sub so the trim from denon is -3

Thanks in advance.....

my setup:

Front l/r: bp2006tl

center clr2300

rear bp2x

supercube 2

denon 3808ci


----------



## skuttertom

What I have, what I need and WTH is going on?


Dennon 3808CI

Oppo DV-980H

Polk RMS Series II


Samsung LN-T4081F


First I pretty much hate these speakers. The subwoofer likes to turn its self off after aprox 4 minutes when it doesn't think it is getting enough of a signal. So imagine you are watching "The Tonight Show" and the band kicks in, you have bass. Aprox 4 minutes into Jay's monologue the sub woofer will turn its self off. You hear a click noise and it is gone. You then loose the whole bottom end. You could hear the bass in his voice but for whatever reason the sub doesn't feel it is getting enough signal.










So, what i need is a new sub and or 5.1 speakers...


B/c I don't care for my center channel either. Maybe I haven't set it up properly (though i ran it through it's test with the microphone) but i only get very high tones from the center. So, my complete system just isn't sounding correct to me.










Finally one of the main reasons i bought the Oppo and the Dennon, was for HDCD decoding, but is that working correctly???? Nope. I have it running thru the HDMI, but what happens is the the HDCD goes in and out, and when it goes in it sounds like there is a hissing sound.


Any and all suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## kwase8080

Does anyone here know why, on some broadcasts, it will show 5.1 speakers on the display, but only 2 speakers on the output speakers? Even though it seems you can still hear all 5 speakers. It only does it sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryaneagon* /forum/post/14975513
> 
> 
> Does the avr-3808ci & 4308ci do hdmi to hdmi upscaling to 1080p. I would like to run hdmi out of my dish network receiver, ps3, and my media player for the ease of one cable, and since there are a lot of 480i programs I would like them to be upscaled to 1080p



yes, it does.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hclarkx* /forum/post/14966466
> 
> 
> Did you remember to set your satellite speakers to "small" and the sub to "yes?" Denon sets all but the most feeble speakers to large when they must be set to small to make use of the sub.
> 
> 
> Harrison



My speakers are set to LARGE and I have no problem with my sub. I DID have an issue because Audyssey set the crossover to 40Hz. With that setting virtually NO signal is sent to the sub (especially from CDs). When I raised the crossover to 80Hz, I got more sub sound. And as stated, it is necessary to ensure your speaker config in the GUI says "yes" to subwoofer.


Classico


----------



## jakewash

You can make use of the sub with the speakers set to large by setting the sub to LFE + Mains.


----------



## oz390gta

I think my firmware update failed and I am a little stuck. I finally got around to connecting my amp to the net. I logged in via my browser and when to the Firmware update section, I clicked the update button but nothing happened in the browser. The Power button on the amp change from Green to Red and it showed updating and a percentage the was increasing. Cool, I thought it was working, I just left it counting up, I came back a few mintues later and the it now says updating and 00% and has been that way for about 30 minutes. My browser will no longer let me intot he Firmware update section and the power button is still red.


Should I turn the amp off and on or what are my options?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rizzxx7* /forum/post/14973803
> 
> 
> i thought you were trying to be funny with this pj thing:d till i read the previous post



lol


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14975028
> 
> 
> I get no audio and the the word *monitor* will flash on the front panel. Is there any setting that I should do for me to listen to internet without my PJ on? Thanks.



You mean after you select your source you get "monitor" on the 3808 front panel and no audio? So you can't even listen to a CD? I have no idea if that is the case...double check your audio & video assignments is all I can suggest at this point.


----------



## imn80

I've read a couple of similar posts here, but nothing that has helped yet.


My HR20 plays fine through component direct to my TV. However, only since DirecTV has been updating this month, I only get audio through my 3808 via HDMI. Is this due to the updates from Directv? How do I get the video back through the receiver? No problems with my Bluray player through the 3808.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kwase8080* /forum/post/14977354
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know why, on some broadcasts, it will show 5.1 speakers on the display, but only 2 speakers on the output speakers? Even though it seems you can still hear all 5 speakers. It only does it sometimes. Thanks.



Unless, I'm misunderstanding what you mean by "it will show 5.1 speakers on the display, but only 2 speakers on the output speakers," it sounds like you're receiving a broadcast that only has 2 channels to begin with but you've set your Denon to matirx it to 5.1.


----------



## warcloudwells

Almost regret this first lame post, but I gotta start somewhere, and searching does not seem to get me there. Four-week old 3803, most features working including basic Audessey calibration, but have not tried firmware upgrades yet. A bit nervous about hitting that button. PS3 BD via linear PCM seems to work well. I upgraded from Yam V2600 just for HDMI 1.3 and new codecs - wow! Overall very pleased, still ocassionally puzzled but the menu layers, etc.


Internet/network question: It's plugged in, my PC can stream audio to the 3803, but I get no internet radio options. In fact the "connection failed" flag appears when I try to display current firmware (I believe 1.69). I've read something about manually inserting IP address, but it found one on auto, isn't that good enough? Anyway It seem my LAN reports in, but not the internet. Why is the manual so non-nstructive in this area? Oops, I'll get back to constructive comments, but can someone help me with that question....


I've got probably a dozen more questions, and I will go back and read thousands of posts (you AVS guys rock!) and gradually bring up my level of expertise. I'll be back with more, as I gradually learn this AVR functionality, playing with it today.


Thanks all

warcloudwells


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/14986376
> 
> 
> Almost regret this first lame post, but I gotta start somewhere, and searching does not seem to get me there. Four-week old 3803, most features working including basic Audessey calibration, but have not tried firmware upgrades yet. A bit nervous about hitting that button. PS3 BD via linear PCM seems to work well. I upgraded from Yam V2600 just for HDMI 1.3 and new codecs - wow! Overall very pleased, still ocassionally puzzled but the menu layers, etc.
> 
> 
> Internet/network question: It's plugged in, my PC can stream audio to the 3803, but I get no internet radio options. In fact the "connection failed" flag appears when I try to display current firmware (I believe 1.69). I've read something about manually inserting IP address, but it found one on auto, isn't that good enough? Anyway It seem my LAN reports in, but not the internet. Why is the manual so non-nstructive in this area? Oops, I'll get back to constructive comments, but can someone help me with that question....
> 
> 
> I've got probably a dozen more questions, and I will go back and read thousands of posts (you AVS guys rock!) and gradually bring up my level of expertise. I'll be back with more, as I gradually learn this AVR functionality, playing with it today.
> 
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> warcloudwells



Shooting in the dark:

UPnP should be turned off on the router.


----------



## jRickW

I am hoping that somebody can help me with this issue. Media sharing between my XP PC AND my 3808 is enabled in WMP and works just fine - _as long as_ I disable my Norton 360 Firewall. According to the help screens in WMP it is necessary to open the following ports for media sharing to work properly: 1900, 2869, 10243 and 10280 - 10284. I have attempted to create traffic rules in 360 to allow local access through these ports but NOTHING seems to work. (Norton does not include these ports in the drop-down list so I have tried adding them manually, with no effect.) Apparently Windows Firewall allows access through these ports automatically but in order to make it work with Norton some type of manual configuration is required. Of course, Norton's help menu does not include any useful information.


My firewall needs to be enabled for obvious reasons so if I can't figure out a way to tell the firewall that it should let the 3808 in, then I guess I cannot stream from my PC to the 3808.


I'm stymied. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shape

Uninstall Norton. The damn thing sucks down system resources faster than any virus could.


----------



## warcloudwells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/14986395
> 
> 
> Shooting in the dark:
> 
> UPnP should be turned off on the router.



Aack! I've just spent the last three hours off line chasing my problem between my router (but the 3808 is wired) and my laptop - I'm not sure anymore who the bad actor is in my post earlier today. Could be the new 2009 Norton I installed last week. So, I'm intersted in the jRickW responses. I'm done for the night, and will replace my totally unreliable WRG54GS router tomorrow morning. I'll leave with these aching questions.....


WHY do I have to know.....(right off the 3808 menu).

SUBNET MASK.......

DEFAULT GATEWAY.....

PRIMARY DNS.....etc ??


I will collect myself tomorrow. OUT.

warcloudwells


----------



## AMG_Roadster

I don't have a 3808 but am seriously looking at acquiring one.


As others have stated remove Norton. It creates nothing but problems, this utility has no redeeming qualities.


----------



## jonesm1

I had to go to netwoork options in Norton and add the 3808 as a trusted device. I don't if yours is the same but i worked for me.


----------



## armaraas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/14975028
> 
> 
> I get no audio and the the word *monitor* will flash on the front panel. Is there any setting that I should do for me to listen to internet without my PJ on? Thanks.



Can you turn the pj on, when the signal locks and you get audio, shut it back off then and keep the audio going?

I have a similar issue when listening to music from my pc without my tv on- the word monitor flashes and I get 1 second of audio then 3 seconds of silence. I found turning the tv on then back off would fix it. I haven't figured out what I need to change to fix that yet, especially since my pc's video goes straight to the tv not the receiver. Maybe I need to disable video for that input, your setup might be different tho so maybe it won't work for you...


----------



## jRickW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonesm1* /forum/post/14988083
> 
> 
> I had to go to netwoork options in Norton and add the 3808 as a trusted device. I don't if yours is the same but i worked for me.



Good suggestion - in fact it was the first thing I tried. Seems like it should work but it didn't.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jRickW* /forum/post/14988899
> 
> 
> Good suggestion - in fact it was the first thing I tried. Seems like it should work but it didn't.




Suggestion #1 as others have said, de-install anything made by Symantec. Pure crap! Get a much more lightweight A/V product that won't create more problems that it solves. Kaspersky A/V has worked great for me on Vista x64. Symantec corporate products are even worse, and caused major MAJOR problems at a client of mine which required Symantec and Microsoft engineers to triage and resulted in Symantec issuing software updates.



That being said, I love my 3808.


----------



## 65bit

Hi,


My a/v equipment is in a hallway away from my main viewing & listening area, and I can't see my my equipment's front panel displays from there.


I'm considering picking up a 3808 and have looked through the owner's manual, but can't quite determine if there's a nice OSD status or info snapshot that easily & concisely provides front panel informaiton. i.e. - source selected, input signal, output mode (Dolby, DTS, etc), maybe the active speakers FL, FR, C, SR, SL, SBL, etc.


The manual appears to show a nice GUI, but that appears to be more setup / config oriented rather than 1 button on the remote OSD summary information. Can anyone comment on the ease of knowing your current settings & status without seeing the 3808's front panel?


Thanks


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14939685
> 
> 
> BTW Linksys WRT54G...doesnt like my denon, disconnects everyone form the network if i try to connect another device. have tried static IP, and disabled UPNP, but no joy. I am confident its a router problem, just wondered if anyone else knows a solution. i tried all the devices, ps3, skype phone, 2 macs as static IP, but as soon as denon comes on, my network dies...hmm
> 
> 
> thanks



Sorry, not a solution, but I can report that I'm _not_ having this problem here. I have the 3808, and a WRT54GS router.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/14948600
> 
> 
> I've manually set the Denon to always output 1080i, but it doesn't seem to want to interlace my 1080p content.
> 
> 
> Is this "by design", or am I crazy for thinking that this should actually work, or am I just missing a step?



I could be wrong, but I don't think that's supposed to work. You're trying to "down scale" 1080p in to 1080i. The AVR is supposed to be able to "up scale" other resolutions from whatever to 1080p (or 1080i), but I don't think that means that it can do what you're asking it to.


----------



## y2j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2j* /forum/post/14974657
> 
> 
> I purchased the upgrade the first week of October and have had a problem with the new firmware update. I have dynamic EQ and volume turned on and on some channels on my satellite the features don't even show up as being available. On other channels where there do show up, as soon as I turn the volume up or down Audessey shuts itself off and my speakers start blaring super loudly. I then have to go into the menu, parameters and get to the Audessey menu and then simply exit by clicking on menu again and the Audessey features come back on. This happens about 90% of the time and it also happens on other inputs such as game systems.
> 
> 
> Tech 1 support had no idea what it could be and never heard of this problem. I cannot speak to Tech 2 support since they are closed Mon-Fri by the time I get home from work. They are supposed to email me within 2 business days.
> 
> 
> Does it sound like I have corrupted firmware or something along those lines? Do you think I will be able to redownload the new firmware upgrade to fix the problems. Tech 1 support wasn't sure that this could be done.
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions? I did rerun the setup after the firmware was updated too.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Can anyone please answer this? Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *65bit* /forum/post/14990061
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> My a/v equipment is in a hallway away from my main viewing & listening area, and I can't see my my equipment's front panel displays from there.
> 
> 
> I'm considering picking up a 3808 and have looked through the owner's manual, but can't quite determine if there's a nice OSD status or info snapshot that easily & concisely provides front panel informaiton. i.e. - source selected, input signal, output mode (Dolby, DTS, etc), maybe the active speakers FL, FR, C, SR, SL, SBL, etc.
> 
> 
> The manual appears to show a nice GUI, but that appears to be more setup / config oriented rather than 1 button on the remote OSD summary information. Can anyone comment on the ease of knowing your current settings & status without seeing the 3808's front panel?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I very rarely look at the 3808 front panel. I do everything from the OSD or LAN. The menu layout could be better but that's the same for the OSD or front panel.


----------



## Schmoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14990524
> 
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think that's supposed to work. You're trying to "down scale" 1080p in to 1080i. The AVR is supposed to be able to "up scale" other resolutions from whatever to 1080p (or 1080i), but I don't think that means that it can do what you're asking it to.



I think you are right. It's just not clearly called out anywhere, and the limitation doesn't really make sense. It's not like interlacing is difficult. All BluRay players must support it in order to output on component (or an HDMI set that only supports 1080i). It seems more like a bug than intentional design. I hope they can address it in a future update.


----------



## pinenuts

Is there a way to listen with headphones without the speakers being disabled? If not, can the zone 2 negative speaker terminals be connected together so I could wire up an external headphone jack? Because of my poor hearing, I would like to be able use headphones and have my wife listen with the speakers at the same time.


----------



## pinenuts

The only time I look at the front panel display is when doing a firmware update.


----------



## pjwinstalls

y2j,


Having the same problem. I need an answer too!


----------



## Hotshotnz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/14989030
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestion #1 as others have said, de-install anything made by Symantec. Pure crap! Get a much more lightweight A/V product that won't create more problems that it solves. Kaspersky A/V has worked great for me on Vista x64. Symantec corporate products are even worse, and caused major MAJOR problems at a client of mine which required Symantec and Microsoft engineers to triage and resulted in Symantec issuing software updates.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I love my 3808.



Rubbish! I was completely against any Norton firewall product because they were such resource hogs and took control of your PC. However, I now have Norton Internet Security 2009 running on all 4 of our home PCs and it is superior to Comodo, ZoneAlarm (Purchased), and others. It uses very little resources (so little in fact that you won't notice it, and startup of the PC is way way faster than with other firewalls) and it has let the Denon 3808 connect to my PC as well as the Xbox 360 and PS3. In fact you can install it without making any adjustments and it will detect the devices on the network and display them in the network security map and allow you to alter names, trust level, etc. Also, there is none of the continual asking for permission that Zonealarm, Comodo, etc request all the time.


Anybody having difficulties with network access and a firewall should consider this version of Norton. Respondents to this forum shouldn't make generalised statements such as yours without actually using the product. Considering that I have a Wii, Xbox 360, PS 3, network DVR etc all interconnected through the 3808 and all can browse any PC on our LAN (which by the way is running through an airport extreme - the Wii is on wireless). 3 of the PCs are running Windows XP SP3 (one has Tversity running) and the last is running Vista Premium. We can also stream all Denon internet channels without issue.


I suggest that if you can't access your PC to stream, try shutting down or uninstalling the firewall first then work forward from there. If you can see the PC, then it was the firewall. Make sure that in My Network Places, the "show icons for networked UPnP devices" is turned off - that is don't show them (this is under XP). Under Vista, set up the media sharing and make sure to enable it on all attached devices.


----------



## kreativeimages

I have a question on "Bi-Amping" my speakers using the Denon 3808ci. All I do is go to the "Amp Selection" menu and select "Bi-Amp" Just wondering if this is the only selection to be made? (Basically, I am assuming it is combining the power from Zone 1's FR and FL main with Zone 3' surround, giving an out put of around 180 watts per channel to the front mains)


Something off the wall, I am curious to what volume level people are using when watching movies at reference level or basically pretty loud just like the theater. Assuming you are just using the stock A/V Denon Receiver and no Pre Amp. For me -12 to -9db seems to be the norm. Also using the "Pure Direct" mode.


Thanks,

Bryan


Denon 3808ci/Canton Ergo 655 Center/Canton Chrono 509 DC Mains/PS3/ Waiting for my SVS Sub and Canton Chrono 501 Rear Surround.


----------



## daddygrant

Hello Guys,


Maybe one of you can help me out but I can't seem to bring up the web interface on my 3808. The receiver has an IP address and it can be pinged but the interface will not come up in a browser.


I have even tried resetting my receiver with no luck. Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## catman2

Hi Bryan,


that's all for Bi-amping,one control. I use it. I felt the audssey robbed a little weight from my system, and I dont use a sub, so I went the bi-amp route, as i don't want 7:1 surround. I use a Canton THX S-10 system .


I watch movies around -15db I guess..again the audyssey by reducing frequencies reduces overall gain, there are those who take audyssey settings and add gain to the whole curve to 'get back' the overall level i believe.


----------



## catman2

Daddygrant...


try different ip addresses, or get the network address from the denon front panel, something like 192.168.1.2..don't put a www. in front on the browser ! if your router has DHCP dynamic allocation it could have put a new ip on your amp, so it might now be 192.168.1.3 for example !


----------



## catman2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/14990465
> 
> 
> Sorry, not a solution, but I can report that I'm _not_ having this problem here. I have the 3808, and a WRT54GS router.



thanks for the input. are you on DHCP, or static? is the ip address lower or higher than your other gadgets!? It seems router argues with ps3 I guess about port allocation or something.


thanks


----------



## bozzaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/14994061
> 
> 
> Anybody having difficulties with network access and a firewall should consider this version of Norton. Respondents to this forum shouldn't make generalised statements such as yours without actually using the product. Considering that I have a Wii, Xbox 360, PS 3, network DVR etc all interconnected through the 3808 and all can browse any PC on our LAN (which by the way is running through an airport extreme - the Wii is on wireless). 3 of the PCs are running Windows XP SP3 (one has Tversity running) and the last is running Vista Premium. We can also stream all Denon internet channels without issue.



I second this thought! Also - If anyone has Norton Internet Security 2006 through 2008, the 2009 product is a free update and highly recommended. I felt the same way about previous versions of NIS and changed my mind with 2009.


----------



## ziptone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/14994240
> 
> 
> I have a question on "Bi-Amping" my speakers using the Denon 3808ci. All I do is go to the "Amp Selection" menu and select "Bi-Amp" Just wondering if this is the only selection to be made? (Basically, I am assuming it is combining the power from Zone 1's FR and FL main with Zone 3' surround, giving an out put of around 180 watts per channel to the front mains)
> 
> 
> Something off the wall, I am curious to what volume level people are using when watching movies at reference level or basically pretty loud just like the theater. Assuming you are just using the stock A/V Denon Receiver and no Pre Amp. For me -12 to -9db seems to be the norm. Also using the "Pure Direct" mode.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan
> 
> 
> Denon 3808ci/Canton Ergo 655 Center/Canton Chrono 509 DC Mains/PS3/ Waiting for my SVS Sub and Canton Chrono 501 Rear Surround.



I was wondering about Bi-amping as well....Would the Bi-amping always be in place or only in 2-channel? Do you need to change output levels with Bi-amping?...If you are using the surround outs. for the Bi-amp...would they be getting the same signal as your normal fronts?or a surround signal ?...last but not least...I just went to 7.1 and if there is only 5.1 source material my side surrounds are active and rears no-active..can I change that?


----------



## LVTguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/14662819
> 
> 
> Also, today, I tried to listen to Sirius through the Dish Network Receiver. Same story - It would not play any sound unless the projector was on. Any way to disable this "feature"??



To re-affirm Nazareth's suggestion in his 14701153 post, the monitor's specific HDMI input can make a difference. I had the same problem as tkhater. For my Samsung HL-61A750, HDMI2 solved the problem. Thanks Nazareth.


----------



## xandra

Can anyone tell me if you need to begin your trial month on Rhapsody immediately after applying the feature package - or can this begin at any point.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14995897
> 
> 
> I was wondering about Bi-amping as well....Would the Bi-amping always be in place or only in 2-channel? Do you need to change output levels with Bi-amping?...If you are using the surround outs. for the Bi-amp...would they be getting the same signal as your normal fronts?or a surround signal ?...last but not least...I just went to 7.1 and if there is only 5.1 source material my side surrounds are active and rears no-active..can I change that?



You can set-up the rear surrounds to 'matrix' for any non-7.1 signal. You can set them to PLII or other options. I have them at PLII for 5.1 signals and when watching 7.1 they kick into their 'own' signal.


----------



## boxker

Just wanted to comment on my new 3808CI, I've had it now for a couple of weeks and I gotta say that I really pleased with it. Not only that I am really satisfied with it. I really liked most of my receivers in the past but there was always something missing. For now I really comepletely satisfied. It works great, sounds great, even like being able to update the firmware myself. This weekened, listen to some SACDs and for the first time I felt that they sounded considerably better than cds. I'm moving up from a Elite 82tx which in a way the Denon is making me like better also. I moved it to my living room from my theater. I am now using it more tweaking things also. I can't compare the sound of SACD between the two since I never really took the time to listen to them on my 82tx. One thing in the 82's favor over the Denon is setting up video conversion from Svideo and composite. I'm using a samsung SACD/DVD audio player,840 I think, for my SACDs and DVD audio discs and I am trying to use the composite video up converted to the HDMI ouput to my monitors. I few hours of fiddiling I got the component and Svideo to work but I am still having trouble with composite.

This stuff wasn't so difficult on the Pioneer, other than that I love the thing.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14995897
> 
> 
> I was wondering about Bi-amping as well....Would the Bi-amping always be in place or only in 2-channel? Do you need to change output levels with Bi-amping?...If you are using the surround outs. for the Bi-amp...would they be getting the same signal as your normal fronts?or a surround signal ?...last but not least...I just went to 7.1 and if there is only 5.1 source material my side surrounds are active and rears no-active..can I change that?



The thing is.....you're bi-amping from the same physical amp. So how much of a benefit could you get out of that setup? It's not like the amp will keep power in reserve for the back channels or anything. It's one physical amp!


----------



## tkhater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LVTguy* /forum/post/14996118
> 
> 
> To re-affirm Nazareth's suggestion in his 14701153 post, the monitor's specific HDMI input can make a difference. I had the same problem as tkhater. For my Samsung HL-61A750, HDMI2 solved the problem. Thanks Nazareth.



Thanks for the info. Too bad my projector has a single lone DVI input, so all I can do deal with it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/14996364
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if you need to begin your trial month on Rhapsody immediately after applying the feature package - or can this begin at any point.



When you start the Rhapsody trial is when the 30 day trial begins and counts down until expired and can be started any time.


----------



## eric_boston

Hey Folks--


One of my biggest frustrations was not being able to rapidly change the Audyssey Dynamic Volume & EQ settings on my 3808 after the October firmware update, using my universal remote (Logitech Harmony One). One of the Audyssey staff hooked me up by providing the attached infrared codes (see pages 8 & 9).


While this file is technically for the 2809 model, these codes will definitely work for 3808 & 4808 models, post firmware upgrade.


I had to speak with Logitech's advanced custmer support (Level 2) before I found someone competent enough to take these codes and add them to my device profile. But I just thought I'd share this file for those of you looking to enable your universal remote to control the Dynamic EQ & Volume settings on your 3808 & 4808 models.

 

Denon_IR_CODES.pdf 424.3857421875k . file


----------



## Infominister

With the Crossover Frequency set to "Advanced" mode and the subwoofer setting "LFE & Main" selected, what is the recommended crossover for the subwoofer, itself?

Choices run from 80Hz to 250Hz, but I'm not sure I understand the effect of such settings on the subwoofer, as compared to the settings for all the other speakers, whereby you're simply sending frequencies from those speakers below 80Hz, for example, to the subwoofer.


----------



## skiingj

Hello All - Thanks for the advice I bought the 3808 and have been out of my mind the last couple days setting everything up. I have a couple questions that I have not been able to find answers for. Thanks in advance for the assistance!


1. I thought the 3808 will pass HDMI when off? I have a Tivo HR10-250 connected via HDMI and a Sony TV KDS-R50XBR1 connected to the 3808 monitor via HMDI. I make sure to shut the 3808 off with the Tivo source selected.


2. I have a 5.1 setup and am used to having a A/B switch to power two outside speakers. I'm not to sure about all this zone stuff but what is the best way if possible to have these two outside speakers work independently. I'm not sure if they get hooked up to the Surround B or Surround Back?? How do you control when they are on? Will I loose the ability to add two more inside speakers to make a 7.1 system by having the outside speakers setup?


Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## kreativeimages

Another question I have is the Audyssey MultEQ XT & MultEQ Pro calibration, what is the difference between using this and using the Avia II Calibration HD DVD with SPL meter? Is one better than the other or are they measuring different things?


I am a little confused. Because I bought the SVS sub, I thought it would be wise to buy the SPL and Avia II DVD to calibrate the sub, but the DVD also utilizes test tones for all speakers assuming you would just use the manual calibration on the Denon when conducting the test for distance and sound.


Any information would greatly be appreciated.


* Maybe somebody can post a sticky on (base) optimal Denon 3808ci settings with PS3, or stand alone Blu Ray player, 5.1 or 7.1 -etc. seems like after reading post after post there is still a lot of confusion on how people are adjusting their settings for the most powerful and clean sound during movie and/or music playback. There are so many selections it gets confusing. -Just throwing this out there.


Bryan


----------



## Cactus Jack

I updated mine last night and everything went pretty smooth, to me the upgrade was well worth the money.


Being in Canada we cannot subscribe to Rhapsody so that is the only feature we do not get.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/15001564
> 
> 
> Another question I have is the Audyssey MultEQ XT & MultEQ Pro calibration, what is the difference between using this and using the Avia II Calibration HD DVD with SPL meter? Is one better than the other or are they measuring different things?
> 
> 
> I am a little confused. Because I bought the SVS sub, I thought it would be wise to buy the SPL and Avia II DVD to calibrate the sub, but the DVD also utilizes test tones for all speakers assuming you would just use the manual calibration on the Denon when conducting the test for distance and sound.
> 
> 
> Any information would



I'm not an Audyssey expert by any means, but when you're using the SPL meter, all you can do is set the level (volume) of each channel. When you run the Audyssey auto calibration, it also configures the sound that is sent to each speaker via a (9-band?) graphic equalizer. So, you really don't need the SPL at all, except to confirm that the Audyssey is setting the level correctly, which it seems to do very well.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> 1. I thought the 3808 will pass HDMI when off? I have a Tivo HR10-250 connected via HDMI and a Sony TV KDS-R50XBR1 connected to the 3808 monitor via HMDI. I make sure to shut the 3808 off with the Tivo source selected.



This doesn't make sense to me...why would you not want the sound from the Tivo to play through your receiver? I have no idea whether or not sound is passed with the receiver turned off, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> Hello All - Thanks for the advice I bought the 3808 and have been out of my mind the last couple days setting everything up. I have a couple questions that I have not been able to find answers for. Thanks in advance for the assistance!
> 
> 
> 1. I thought the 3808 will pass HDMI when off? I have a Tivo HR10-250 connected via HDMI and a Sony TV KDS-R50XBR1 connected to the 3808 monitor via HMDI. I make sure to shut the 3808 off with the Tivo source selected.
> 
> 
> 2. I have a 5.1 setup and am used to having a A/B switch to power two outside speakers. I'm not to sure about all this zone stuff but what is the best way if possible to have these two outside speakers work independently. I'm not sure if they get hooked up to the Surround B or Surround Back?? How do you control when they are on? Will I loose the ability to add two more inside speakers to make a 7.1 system by having the outside speakers setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!!!



It does not pass HDMI when off


You will want to use zone 2. You will hook your speakers to surround BACK/zone 2. You will then need to go into the speaker setup and select zone 2. I have not really used the main remote but on the second remote you simply select which zone you want to control. You cannot send HDMI signals to zone 2.


When you upgrade to 7.1 you will need a separate amp to power zone 2. Many are using an old receiver.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/15002088
> 
> 
> When you run the Audyssey auto calibration, it also configures the sound that is sent to each speaker via a (9-band?) graphic equalizer.



It actually sets up a series of FIR (Finite Impulse Response) digital filters and does all the processing in the digital domain. You can think of it as a parametric equalizer with 100's (depending on memory) of "bands"...


----------



## lhess




> Quote:
> You will want to use zone 2. You will hook your speakers to surround BACK/zone 2. You will then need to go into the speaker setup and select zone 2. I have not really used the main remote but on the second remote you simply select which zone you want to control. You cannot send HDMI signals to zone 2.



You will also need to make sure that your sources for zone 2 i.e., iPod, cd player, satellite, are hooked up with analog rca cables. Using just a toslink or hdmi or coax will not produce sound in zone 2.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ziptone* /forum/post/14995897
> 
> 
> I was wondering about Bi-amping as well....Would the Bi-amping always be in place or only in 2-channel? Do you need to change output levels with Bi-amping?...If you are using the surround outs. for the Bi-amp...would they be getting the same signal as your normal fronts?or a surround signal ?...last but not least...I just went to 7.1 and if there is only 5.1 source material my side surrounds are active and rears no-active..can I change that?



You can use the Surround Back L and R amps to drive the backs in a 7.1, OR use them to bi-amp the FL and FR (having speakers that can be wired in a bi-amped configuration is necessary - ie two SETS of binding posts, one typically for the bass driver(s), the other for the higher frequency drivers) on each speaker. You can't do 7.1 and bi-amped simultaneously with the Denon. Setting the SB amplifiers to Bi-amp feeds the same FL and FR signal to the SBL and SBR inputs, you then run a (+/-) speaker wire from FR to one set of terminals on the FR speaker and another (+/-) speaker wire from SBR to the other set of terminals on the FR speaker. Parallel hookup for the LF speaker. This physically drives a single speaker with 2 channels of power - nominally 260 W/speaker. It is NOT the same as bridging an amp - combining the output stages of say a 2-channel amp to drive a single channel.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lhess* /forum/post/15003042
> 
> 
> You will also need to make sure that your sources for zone 2 i.e., iPod, cd player, satellite, are hooked up with analog rca cables. Using just a toslink or hdmi or coax will not produce sound in zone 2.



optical inputs can be sent to zone 2


----------



## kreativeimages

dloose,


So did I do the Bi-Amping right for my mains? I used the top post and wired the speakers as normal using the FL and FR main input on receiver. For the bottom post I wired those to the "Surround back" portion of the receiver. (I believe this is Zone 3)


I then went into the menu setup and changed the Amp assignment to "Bi-Amp"


Is this the correct way of just bi-amping the front mains?


I am only running a 5.1 setup.


Thank you,

Bryan


* I see many of you say the Audyssey calibration is good to go. I suppose the Avia II and SPL meter is more meant for the Subwoofer adjustments?


*I have the problem some of you are getting on Audyssey's distance measuring capability, sometimes it will say my sub is really far away compared to the rest of the speakers.


* Sidenote, I find reading from others post, selecting all speakers to "small" and all speakers to "80hz" seems to have the best sound quality and power.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/15003960
> 
> 
> dloose,
> 
> 
> So did I do the Bi-Amping right for my mains? I used the top post and wired the speakers as normal using the FL and FR main input on receiver. For the bottom post I wired those to the "Surround back" portion of the receiver. (I believe this is Zone 3)
> 
> 
> I then went into the menu setup and changed the Amp assignment to "Bi-Amp"
> 
> 
> Is this the correct way of just bi-amping the front mains?



As long as you've removed the jumpers that connected the the top and bottom posts on your speakers, and double check the polarity of all 4 wires, you're good to go. I would re-reun Audyssey because the behavior of the crossovers in your speakers might be different when bi-amped.


----------



## kreativeimages

Yeah I removed the connectors, I just haven't re-run the Audyssey, I am waiting for the sub and the rear surrounds to come in.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## DenonRules

I receive a PCM 2-channels signal from my STB via HDMI. But I only get sound in the left front speaker.


The OSD "Audio Input Signal" displays:

Surround Mode = STEREO

Signal = PCM

fs = 48kHz

Format = 2/0/.0


There is no problem receiving DD signals from my STB.


Any ideas?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenonRules* /forum/post/15005555
> 
> 
> I receive a PCM 2-channels signal from my STB via HDMI. But I only get sound in the left front speaker.
> 
> 
> The OSD "Audio Input Signal" displays:
> 
> Surround Mode = STEREO
> 
> Signal = PCM
> 
> fs = 48kHz
> 
> Format = 2/0/.0
> 
> 
> There is no problem receiving DD signals from my STB.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



On all TV channels or just some?


----------



## DenonRules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15005830
> 
> 
> On all TV channels or just some?



Did a reset to factory settings on the STB and now it's working just fine.


----------



## TAZMOJ

I searched the thread.. might have missed it but I have a new DMP-BD35 replacing the 30. As the 35 can format the Master HD and seems to excel at upconverting standard DVD's:


A- Do you agree I should let the DVD player decode?

B- How should I configure my 3808ci??


Thanks!!


----------



## Andargor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eric_boston* /forum/post/14999516
> 
> 
> Hey Folks--
> 
> 
> One of my biggest frustrations was not being able to rapidly change the Audyssey Dynamic Volume & EQ settings on my 3808 after the October firmware update, using my universal remote (Logitech Harmony One). One of the Audyssey staff hooked me up by providing the attached infrared codes (see pages 8 & 9).
> 
> 
> While this file is technically for the 2809 model, these codes will definitely work for 3808 & 4808 models, post firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> I had to speak with Logitech's advanced custmer support (Level 2) before I found someone competent enough to take these codes and add them to my device profile. But I just thought I'd share this file for those of you looking to enable your universal remote to control the Dynamic EQ & Volume settings on your 3808 & 4808 models.



Thanks, but maybe I am missing something... Couldn't you just have IR learned the code with your Logitech? The PARA key on the Denon remote toggles through Audyssey Dynamic Volume and EQ settings, and I believe the key is already defined as SurrPara.


----------



## tokerblue

Quick HDMI compatibility question.


I've seen on various places that the Denon 3808ci was having handshaking issues with Sony LCD's. The audio and video would intermittently cut out every once in a while. Are there any Sony LCD owners that have had this issue? In particular, I'm interested in the KDL-52XBR6.


----------



## skiingj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/15002118
> 
> 
> This doesn't make sense to me...why would you not want the sound from the Tivo to play through your receiver? I have no idea whether or not sound is passed with the receiver turned off, but I highly doubt it.



Don't need receiver sound all the time. Easier for wife as well...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15002138
> 
> 
> It does not pass HDMI when off
> 
> 
> You will want to use zone 2. You will hook your speakers to surround BACK/zone 2. You will then need to go into the speaker setup and select zone 2. I have not really used the main remote but on the second remote you simply select which zone you want to control. You cannot send HDMI signals to zone 2.
> 
> 
> When you upgrade to 7.1 you will need a separate amp to power zone 2. Many are using an old receiver.



Thanks - If I did a 7.1 setup and bought an amp, would it be connected to Zone 2 via composite cables on the back?


----------



## xbox-gamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/15007332
> 
> 
> Quick HDMI compatibility question.
> 
> 
> I've seen on various places that the Denon 3808ci was having handshaking issues with Sony LCD's. The audio and video would intermittently cut out every once in a while. Are there any Sony LCD owners that have had this issue? In particular, I'm interested in the KDL-52XBR6.



Unfortunately I ran into this issue with my KDL-52XBR4 and Denon 3808ci. I contacted Denon on October 21st to report the issue and to explain that others from this forum had encountered the same issue. They reported that I was the second customer to report this issue. I'm pretty sure I read others reporting the same response from Denon.


My case was escalated to a "product/custom installation guru" who never contacted me. After waiting two weeks I decided to return the Denon 3808ci for a Pioneer SC-05. I am very happy with the decision and have yet to experience a drop out issue.


----------



## MrYman

I'd really appreciate if anyone here can tell me if HDMI output from computer/notebook works on 3808 model?


Since my main video/audio source shall be my notebook, which has HDMI connector (I'll use optical out for audio), then it's a deciding factor for me which AV receiver to buy... I am looking into Onkyo 905/906, Denon 3808, Yamaha 3800 and Pioneer LX70. Thank you!

_(If this kind of "double post" is not acceptable, please feel free to remove it, but since 3808 and 906 are top two receivers on my buying list, I felt it's fine if I ask same questions in this 3808 thread and in the 906 thread.)_


*Update*: I've got a reply from member on 906 thread, it's:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iblumberg* /forum/post/15008572
> 
> 
> I have connected my notebook computer to my 906 using the HDMI port. It seems to work just fine. It also does pass sound, so there was no need to use the optical interface. Everything looked just fine when I set the resolution of the screen to 1920x1080.
> 
> 
> Ira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrYman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great info, thanks Ira! And what kind of audio goes out of your notebook's HDMI port, is it just stero or is it surrond (5.1, 6.1 or 7.1)?
Click to expand...


Still wondering, if Denon 3808 works with computer's HDMI port as well (both video & audio)?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15003562
> 
> 
> optical inputs can be sent to zone 2



So can coax.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Would there be any advantage(audible or otherwise) to adding an external amp's to the 3808?

FYI: 5.1 set up; two pairs of Monitor Audio GS10's with the matching center and a Epik Caliber sub







Picture if your curious








__
https://flic.kr/p/2487083841
​


----------



## Wiscane

I have looked through every thread for ideas to my problem...no luck!


I have my ipod dock connected as shown in the manual. I am using an ipod 80 Classic. It is connected Analog through the VCR-Ipod input. I have looked at the AC plug(it's on) . The monitor keeps showing "No Connection"


Any ideas where to look?? Thanks!


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/14994620
> 
> 
> thanks for the input. are you on DHCP, or static? is the ip address lower or higher than your other gadgets!? It seems router argues with ps3 I guess about port allocation or something.
> 
> 
> thanks



Everything here is using DHCP off the router. No ps3 here, though.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> 2. I have a 5.1 setup and am used to having a A/B switch to power two outside speakers. I'm not to sure about all this zone stuff but what is the best way if possible to have these two outside speakers work independently.



You can toss the a/b switch; you don't need that. The "5.1" setup you have now is "zone 1". Wire your outside speakers to the "zone 2" speaker outs on the back of the receiver. The 3808 supports having both zone 1 and zone 2 active, and each one can have its own source audio, or you can select to have both of them playing the same source.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> How do you control when they are on?



You can turn zone 2 on/off with either of the remotes, or with the zone 2 power button that's behind the front panel door. Once turned on, you can select a source with the remote, or from the left knob on the front of the receiver.


You can also do all of this from a web browser if your 3808 is connected to your home network.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> Will I loose the ability to add two more inside speakers to make a 7.1 system by having the outside speakers setup?



Sort of, yes. The 3808 has 7 amplifier channels. You can use these as a 5.1 surround + zone 2, or you can use them as a 7.1 surround setup.


You can still use zone 2 (and zone 3), however, by adding an external stereo amplifier.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> Hello All -
> 
> 
> 1. I thought the 3808 will pass HDMI when off? I have a Tivo HR10-250 connected via HDMI and a Sony TV KDS-R50XBR1 connected to the 3808 monitor via HMDI. I make sure to shut the 3808 off with the Tivo source selected.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the help!!!



Don't know if this can be done but I was under the impression that the new feature upgrade enabled this (or something very similar to it).


Check the manual addendum if you have the new features.

http://www.usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrYman* /forum/post/15008547
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate if anyone here can tell me if HDMI output from computer/notebook works on 3808 model?
> 
> 
> Since my main video/audio source shall be my notebook, which has HDMI connector (I'll use optical out for audio), then it's a deciding factor for me which AV receiver to buy... I am looking into Onkyo 905/906, Denon 3808, Yamaha 3800 and Pioneer LX70. Thank you!
> 
> _(If this kind of "double post" is not acceptable, please feel free to remove it, but since 3808 and 906 are top two receivers on my buying list, I felt it's fine if I ask same questions in this 3808 thread and in the 906 thread.)_
> 
> 
> *Update*: I've got a reply from member on 906 thread, it's:
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering, if Denon 3808 works with computer's HDMI port as well (both video & audio)?



Many people (myself included) are using the 3808 with their HTPC setup. It works.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wiscane* /forum/post/15012999
> 
> 
> I have looked through every thread for ideas to my problem...no luck!
> 
> 
> I have my ipod dock connected as shown in the manual. I am using an ipod 80 Classic. It is connected Analog through the VCR-Ipod input. I have looked at the AC plug(it's on) . The monitor keeps showing "No Connection"
> 
> 
> Any ideas where to look?? Thanks!



In manual configuration you can assign what inputs are assigned to each source. This includes the iPod dock input. So first place to check is in the manual config for whatever source you are trying to use with the iPod and make sure the iPod input is assigned to that source.


----------



## Mickey90

Have any of you had problems with the GUI disapearing? A week ago when I changed the volume or pressed the menu button, it would show up on my TV, now, nothing. I still have the information show up on the front display screen of the unit, but not on the TV. My DVD and satellite signal pass through just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## FedeM

Hi.

How can I be sure that the display is receiving a 10800p24p signal?


I have a Denon 2500BTCI and the Denon 3808 AVR. The HDMI info on the receiver reads 1080p 12 bits. The display info 1080p.


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/15019247
> 
> 
> Have any of you had problems with the GUI disapearing? A week ago when I changed the volume or pressed the menu button, it would show up on my TV, now, nothing. I still have the information show up on the front display screen of the unit, but not on the TV. My DVD and satellite signal pass through just fine. Any ideas?



Power cycle using small power button. Bring firmware update current.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/15019247
> 
> 
> Have any of you had problems with the GUI disapearing? A week ago when I changed the volume or pressed the menu button, it would show up on my TV, now, nothing. I still have the information show up on the front display screen of the unit, but not on the TV. My DVD and satellite signal pass through just fine. Any ideas?



Try a small the power button power cycle.


If that doesn't work a hard reset may be in order. You should save your config from the web interface first.


----------



## Challkhmc

Ever since I switched from Comcast to U-Verse I have had what I believe are sync problems. My plasma shows a snowy white screen for several minutes until it finally syncs up. When I bypass the AVR and connect the U-Verse box directly to the plasm, no problem. Nothing I have read says that firmware for the 3808 will address this problem. Is there an explanation for this or could it be that my U-Verse DVR box is faulty or not equiped to handle HDMI well?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15019670
> 
> 
> Ever since I switched from Comcast to U-Verse I have had what I believe are sync problems. My plasma shows a snowy white screen for several minutes until it finally syncs up. When I bypass the AVR and connect the U-Verse box directly to the plasm, no problem. Nothing I have read says that firmware for the 3808 will address this problem. Is there an explanation for this or could it be that my U-Verse DVR box is faulty or not equiped to handle HDMI well?



Sometimes certain combinations of equipment have problems with HDMI HDCP receiver repeater code...

http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...hp?p_faqid=291


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15019670
> 
> 
> Ever since I switched from Comcast to U-Verse I have had what I believe are sync problems. My plasma shows a snowy white screen for several minutes until it finally syncs up. When I bypass the AVR and connect the U-Verse box directly to the plasm, no problem. Nothing I have read says that firmware for the 3808 will address this problem. Is there an explanation for this or could it be that my U-Verse DVR box is faulty or not equiped to handle HDMI well?




I just switched from TW to ATT Uverse and my tv takes a few seconds to sync too, although its not several minutes.


One other thing about ATT Uverse: for some reason the hdmi doesnt carry dolby digital 5.1 audio. So youll have to run optical to your 3808 to get the 5.1 audio on the select hd programs that carry it. Just a heads up on that, took me a long time to figure that one out.


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15000890
> 
> 
> Hello All - Thanks for the advice I bought the 3808 and have been out of my mind the last couple days setting everything up. I have a couple questions that I have not been able to find answers for. Thanks in advance for the assistance!
> 
> 
> 1. I thought the 3808 will pass HDMI when off? I have a Tivo HR10-250 connected via HDMI and a Sony TV KDS-R50XBR1 connected to the 3808 monitor via HMDI. I make sure to shut the 3808 off with the Tivo source selected.



HDMI pass-through definitely works, as i've done it with both the PS3 and Xbox360 (though not intentionally). I believe however that this will only happen when you set:


Menu -> Manual Setup -> HDMI -> HDMI Control: On


This actually really ticks off the Xbox360 though, as it refuses to output anything but Dolby Stereo if the receiver wasn't on (or is turned off) until the Xbox is completely power cycled (sometimes more then once).


----------



## Mickey90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15019610
> 
> 
> Try a small the power button power cycle.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work a hard reset may be in order. You should save your config from the web interface first.



I was planning on doing the firmware update but since I have no GUI, I have no idea what any of the codes are to submit to get the update. When you say the small power button, do you mean simply turning it off then waiting a bit and then back on? I realize stupid question but... And as far as a hard reset, how do I do that?

Thanks for addressing my question BTW.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/15019956
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing the firmware update but since I have no GUI, I have no idea what any of the codes are to submit to get the update. When you say the small power button, do you mean simply turning it off then waiting a bit and then back on? I realize stupid question but... And as far as a hard reset, how do I do that?
> 
> Thanks for addressing my question BTW.



Yep a power cycle but instead of the standby button use the little button.


reset= power off-> hold down "standard" and "dsp simulation" and turn power on -> once the red light starts flashing release the buttons. It's all in the manual.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mickey90* /forum/post/15019956
> 
> 
> I was planning on doing the firmware update but since I have no GUI, I have no idea what any of the codes are to submit to get the update. When you say the small power button, do you mean simply turning it off then waiting a bit and then back on? I realize stupid question but... And as far as a hard reset, how do I do that?
> 
> Thanks for addressing my question BTW.



Firmware tracking... use the front panel to update...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## catman2

>HDMI pass-through definitely works, as i've done it with both the PS3 and Xbox360 (though not intentionally). I believe however that this will only happen when you set:


Menu -> Manual Setup -> HDMI -> HDMI Control: On


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


nifty trick, Im gonna try that with the ps3 ...can you get that option without the latest firmware upgrade etc....HDMI passthrough when off?


----------



## kreativeimages

Is there a sticky on base optimal settings for the Denon, asking because the book doesn't cover a lot of the terms.

EX: A-H on HDMI. etc.


Stuff like that, just curious to what other users have selected, possibly via the PS3 for Blu Ray playback.


I saw someone posted settings on the PS3 for the best playback depending on how it used, looking for something like this of the Denon 3808ci.


----------



## Mickey90




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15020275
> 
> 
> Firmware tracking... use the front panel to update...
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566



I turned the damn thing off, unplugged it, waited 5 min, powered it back up without an issue. Now on to the firmware update process, which I am sure will result in me posting more questions.


Thanks


----------



## snoel134

I have a 3808 connected to a Sammy LN52a650 and every once in awhile i lose the on screne display from the denon. I have picture and everything but my volume bar dosnt show up. Usually a power cycle resolves this problem but for some reason it is not working now. Connected into the HDMI-1..Also checked to make sure the GUI wasnt set to off and it is set to ON.


Any ideas???


Scott


----------



## insboswiz

Apologies if this question is inappropriate.


I have been doing some looking around for a 3808CI and have seen prices all over the map. Most dealers are advertising the list price, but I know that there are deals to be had.


I'm not looking for anyone to finger a particular reseller, but I'm wondering if someone could give me some guidance as to what is considered a "good" price on this AVR.


Unless someone says otherwise, I would probably prefer to buy from an authorized reseller so as to avoid problems down the road, and I have seen discounts as much as 300+ off of MSRP.


Is this in the ballpark of what people are seeing or are the better deals to be had and I should keep looking?


thanks


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insboswiz* /forum/post/15028622
> 
> 
> Unless someone says otherwise, I would probably prefer to buy from an authorized reseller so as to avoid problems down the road, and I have seen discounts as much as 300+ off of MSRP.
> 
> 
> Is this in the ballpark of what people are seeing or are the better deals to be had and I should keep looking?



You can do better...call 6th Ave. They are an authorized dealer, and have created many happy owners of the AVR-3808CI!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snoel134* /forum/post/15028266
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 connected to a Sammy LN52a650 and every once in awhile i lose the on screne display from the denon. I have picture and everything but my volume bar dosnt show up. Usually a power cycle resolves this problem but for some reason it is not working now. Connected into the HDMI-1..Also checked to make sure the GUI wasnt set to off and it is set to ON.
> 
> 
> Any ideas???
> 
> 
> Scott



Bring firmware update current: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## MikeSM

Folks, I have a harmony 880, and the Denon 3808CI profile that it gives me seems to be missing a bunch of buttons (like the number keys, etc...). Which profile are folks here using? Is there one available that has the new IR codes for dynamic volume and multiEq already loaded in it?


thanks in advance.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15029964
> 
> 
> Folks, I have a harmony 880, and the Denon 3808CI profile that it gives me seems to be missing a bunch of buttons (like the number keys, etc...). Which profile are folks here using? Is there one available that has the new IR codes for dynamic volume and multiEq already loaded in it?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



Not sure what you're missing. Not saying that there aren't missing items, but I'm able to do most everything I need with the current database.


Control of Audyssey functions can only be done through the AVR menus which CAN be accessed through the Harmony. You can also control the actual calibration process using the Harmony. So on the MultiEQ functions I'm not sure what you're missing. If you could be more explicit it would help.


Dymanic EQ is controlled using the "SurrPara" command (Harmony database name) function which is equivalent to the Denon remote "Para" button. This will cycle through Dynamic EQ on, Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Vol ON and Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Vol OFF. I've found no way to change the Dynamic Vol level using a single button on either the Harmony or Denon remotes. You need to walk through the menu to do that.


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

I'm not sure what happened but when i press Menu the OSD use to be over the video I was watching , now it goes black for few sec. and than OSD shows up with black background


----------



## crbaldwin

As I understand it the current volume level is overlayed on the HDMI video output no matter what the input or resolution. Can anyone tell me if the current audio signal information (DTS, Dolby Digital 5.1, etc.) is displayed as well? I see a "Text Information Display" setting for the GUI in the manual but I don't know what it means. Thanks.


----------



## lsdavinci

Hi. There looks to be about 185+ pages in this thread and it's hard to get an overall sense of how good this receiver is 1 year after release as compared to the ones coming out now.


So I'm looking to upgrade my Yamaha 2095 and I've come across this model. Is this one of the better models out there? I have an RS1 and I've read a post in this thread that said there's no problem so that reassuring. I will also be plugging in a samsung 5000 (HD/BD) player, xbox 360 component, dish VIP HD DVR and a computer (DVI-HDMI).


So should I get it?


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I've looked through the forum and couldn't find what I was looking for. I think I need some help how to set the correct settings on my Denon 3808ci.

My speakers 7.1 Definitive Technology fronts UIW75, center CLR2002, surrounds UIW65 and the rears are UIW BPZ/A. When watching a movie or concert in 5.1 DD my rears never come on...am I correct? If I set it to 7.1 stereo instead of 5.1 DD, what would I be losing in my sound? What is the correct setting on this to get the best sound....I think it would be 5.1 DD am I right? When playing my Sony BDP-S1 BlyRay I have it set the correct way from what I've learned on here, multi ch in/PLIIx C. Is there a way to do this just watching a movie off of cable in DD 5.1?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## JakiChan

Anyone using the 3808 with a Sony XBR6? Still having HDMI issues?


----------



## vizual

Question,


I'm close to pulling the trigger on this AV Receiver but I've been reading from a few people that the 1080p HDMI signal/picture quality appears "softer" when going through the receiver as opposed to going directly through the TV?


Is this common with this receiver? Or has it been rectified through firmware updates?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lsdavinci* /forum/post/15032944
> 
> 
> Hi. There looks to be about 185+ pages in this thread and it's hard to get an overall sense of how good this receiver is 1 year after release as compared to the ones coming out now.
> 
> 
> So I'm looking to upgrade my Yamaha 2095 and I've come across this model. Is this one of the better models out there? I have an RS1 and I've read a post in this thread that said there's no problem so that reassuring. I will also be plugging in a samsung 5000 (HD/BD) player, xbox 360 component, dish VIP HD DVR and a computer (DVI-HDMI).
> 
> 
> So should I get it?




I would. I do have some handshake issues (once/twice a week or so?) with my SA8300HD DVR but I think *everyone* I know has that issue with the 8300. My Marantz has the same problem, so I won't put on Denon.


With the easy FW upgrade path, feature upgrade path, and MultEQ XT, I would say it's well worth its money.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15035212
> 
> 
> I would. I do have some handshake issues (once/twice a week or so?) with my SA8300HD DVR but I think *everyone* I know has that issue with the 8300. ...



Huh?

Have never had probs with SciAntlantic Box:

No Probs with SA8300HD DVR and my Onk875,

also no probs with the one attached to my Denon (which is same cable box, but has DVR features disabled)


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15000239
> 
> 
> With the Crossover Frequency set to "Advanced" mode and the subwoofer setting "LFE & Main" selected, what is the recommended crossover for the subwoofer, itself?
> 
> Choices run from 80Hz to 250Hz, but I'm not sure I understand the effect of such settings on the subwoofer, as compared to the settings for all the other speakers, whereby you're simply sending frequencies from those speakers below 80Hz, for example, to the subwoofer.




I contacted Denon with this very question. Why they even give you this option, I don't know. The answer is that you want to ensure that the subwoofer setting is higher than any of the other speakers. Otherwise you'd loss frequencies in between. Just set it a 250Hz.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15031821
> 
> 
> Not sure what you're missing. Not saying that there aren't missing items, but I'm able to do most everything I need with the current database.
> 
> 
> Control of Audyssey functions can only be done through the AVR menus which CAN be accessed through the Harmony. You can also control the actual calibration process using the Harmony. So on the MultiEQ functions I'm not sure what you're missing. If you could be more explicit it would help.
> 
> 
> Dymanic EQ is controlled using the "SurrPara" command (Harmony database name) function which is equivalent to the Denon remote "Para" button. This will cycle through Dynamic EQ on, Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Vol ON and Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Vol OFF. I've found no way to change the Dynamic Vol level using a single button on either the Harmony or Denon remotes. You need to walk through the menu to do that.



Well, there was no input NET/USB button, so I had to learn that button. Thanks for the tip re: the the SurrPara button. That helped. But the harmony profile has no number keys, so I can't manually tune...


----------



## MikeSM

I am running into a problem with hooking up all my devices to my 3808ci. I have just enough if I use the phono input, but the sound via that input is highly distorted. Is it possible to use it as just a normal analog in as opposed to feeding it with a turntable? It doesn't appear to work right when being fed byu an HD Radio on the analog ins.


On my old Marantz, I could remap any input to a particular device. But on the 3808ci, it appears that if you had an extra analog in, say for the DVR which has the audio coming in via HDMI, that you can't reassign it to another source. Is there a way around this?


Thx

mike


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15021270
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> Menu -> Manual Setup -> HDMI -> HDMI Control: On
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> nifty trick, Im gonna try that with the ps3 ...can you get that option without the latest firmware upgrade etc....HDMI passthrough when off?



Best I recall, this feature will only be available to firmware version A1.94 or higher (Feature Pack Update units only).


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeSM* /forum/post/15038757
> 
> 
> I am running into a problem with hooking up all my devices to my 3808ci. I have just enough if I use the phono input, but the sound via that input is highly distorted. Is it possible to use it as just a normal analog in as opposed to feeding it with a turntable? It doesn't appear to work right when being fed byu an HD Radio on the analog ins.
> 
> 
> On my old Marantz, I could remap any input to a particular device. But on the 3808ci, it appears that if you had an extra analog in, say for the DVR which has the audio coming in via HDMI, that you can't reassign it to another source. Is there a way around this?
> 
> 
> Thx
> 
> mike



Normally Phono inputs are designed to provide much more amplification than line level inputs and also apply RIAA equalization curves to the input. This is necessary since the output of phono cartridges is a low level signal and is not "flat" due to the record cutting process. If you put a normal line level signal into the phono input I'd expect it to be highly distorted as it would overdrive the amplifier pretty badly.


The only away around this would be if the receiver allowed you to shut off the phono amplifier functions, but I don't know if the 3808 does. I've not personally seen a receiver that does.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15037791
> 
> 
> I contacted Denon with this very question. Why they even give you this option, I don't know. The answer is that you want to ensure that the subwoofer setting is higher than any of the other speakers. Otherwise you'd loss frequencies in between. Just set it a 250Hz.



Just guessing: Maybe there are subwoofers that only handle very low frequencies, e.g. lower than 100 Hertz. In that case, the system might take care for you not to set crossover frequence for any given speaker/satellite higher than that "limit"?


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nosferatu2xlc* /forum/post/15032824
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what happened but when i press Menu the OSD use to be over the video I was watching , now it goes black for few sec. and than OSD shows up with black background



I can't say for sure, but check your video conversion settings and make sure it is set to "ON" if you want the OSD displayed over the video.


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crbaldwin* /forum/post/15032903
> 
> 
> As I understand it the current volume level is overlayed on the HDMI video output no matter what the input or resolution. Can anyone tell me if the current audio signal information (DTS, Dolby Digital 5.1, etc.) is displayed as well? I see a "Text Information Display" setting for the GUI in the manual but I don't know what it means. Thanks.



Unless you can select or choose specific details to show (which I doubt) then I believe all you will get is the volume output. There is an "audio" button on the remotes of hi-def players that will display and allow you to select the different tracks but I don't think that is what you mean...


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/15033207
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I've looked through the forum and couldn't find what I was looking for. I think I need some help how to set the correct settings on my Denon 3808ci.
> 
> My speakers 7.1 Definitive Technology fronts UIW75, center CLR2002, surrounds UIW65 and the rears are UIW BPZ/A. When watching a movie or concert in 5.1 DD my rears never come on...am I correct? If I set it to 7.1 stereo instead of 5.1 DD, what would I be losing in my sound? What is the correct setting on this to get the best sound....I think it would be 5.1 DD am I right? When playing my Sony BDP-S1 BlyRay I have it set the correct way from what I've learned on here, multi ch in/PLIIx C. Is there a way to do this just watching a movie off of cable in DD 5.1?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



Just make sure in your settings that PLIIx is applied to DD streams (or all formats for that matter) and you will get sound from your rears. Make / check this setting while you the track (regardless for format) is playing.


----------



## Infominister

Would anyone care to opine or offer recommendations as to whether engaging both the "Restorer" function and Dynamic EQ provides better sound quality when listening to XM Radio or Internet Radio? Thanks.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vizual* /forum/post/15034963
> 
> 
> Question,
> 
> 
> I'm close to pulling the trigger on this AV Receiver but I've been reading from a few people that the 1080p HDMI signal/picture quality appears "softer" when going through the receiver as opposed to going directly through the TV?
> 
> 
> Is this common with this receiver? Or has it been rectified through firmware updates?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If you are speaking of a "pass-through" of a 1080P signal, then there's nothing the 3808 can do to modify the signal. It's a digital signal and consists of 1's and 0's and can't be modified unintentionally. The signal does encounter a switch, but as long as all the 1's and 0's get through, the picture will be unchanged. If the receiver drops bits (loses 1's and 0's occasionally, the result will be very obvious. I haven't heard of that happening in a properly working 3808.


If you are talking about using the 3808 to scale a 720P up to 1080P or a 1080P to 720P, then there is indeed a conversion going on that may differ from other conversion processes provided by the DVD player or by the TV. However, the chip used it the 3808 is a good one, better than many DVDs and TVs. Still, you may prefer some other scaler.


Harrison


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15040482
> 
> 
> Would anyone care to opine or offer recommendations as to whether engaging both the "Restorer" function and Dynamic EQ provides better sound quality when listening to XM Radio or Internet Radio? Thanks.



Of course, both are personal preferences, but I do not like what Restorer does to MP3s. It does try to recreate the original material by making assumptions about what compression did to the signal and filling in that lost information as it decodes the MP3. However, for some reason Restorer also arbitrarily adds bass boost, much like you would find on a pocket CD player or MP3 player. It's totally uncalled for, especially in a good sound system. This wasn't Denon's idea, it's built into the restorer technology that the licensed. On might program the Manual EQ to offset this, or use one of the DSP modes to do so. It's probably better to turn it off and use a DSP mode if you want more bass or something different from the MP3's basic decode.


DEQ also boost the base and treble and makes other small mid-band adjustments in accordance with your volume setting to offset human hearing behavior at lower volumes. But, those may be appropriate if you run the level low and want the music to sound more like it was intended. But, you may get more of this than you want, especially if the music was mixed for normal level listening, say, -20 db, and you listen to it there. DEQ does make adjustments relative to 0 db and so you will get effects at -20 db that may be undesirable. But, you can always turn DEQ off. I set the source gain down about -10 db on my music sources to reduce this effect (the master level then normally runs at about a -10 db and there is less effect from DEQ). That way I don't have to turn DEQ off when switching to music, though I may need to turn the volume up.


Obviously the 3808 has plenty of flexibility to tailor MP3's or any other source to your liking.


Harrison


----------



## mwardncsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/15033207
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I've looked through the forum and couldn't find what I was looking for. I think I need some help how to set the correct settings on my Denon 3808ci.
> 
> My speakers 7.1 Definitive Technology fronts UIW75, center CLR2002, surrounds UIW65 and the rears are UIW BPZ/A. When watching a movie or concert in 5.1 DD my rears never come on...am I correct? If I set it to 7.1 stereo instead of 5.1 DD, what would I be losing in my sound? What is the correct setting on this to get the best sound....I think it would be 5.1 DD am I right? When playing my Sony BDP-S1 BlyRay I have it set the correct way from what I've learned on here, multi ch in/PLIIx C. Is there a way to do this just watching a movie off of cable in DD 5.1?



In addition to the previous response, also check to make sure that you have assigned the amps to the Rear channels and not to Zone 2 or 3. IIRC, by default they are assigned to Zone 2.


----------



## MikeSM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15039705
> 
> 
> Normally Phono inputs are designed to provide much more amplification than line level inputs and also apply RIAA equalization curves to the input. This is necessary since the output of phono cartridges is a low level signal and is not "flat" due to the record cutting process. If you put a normal line level signal into the phono input I'd expect it to be highly distorted as it would overdrive the amplifier pretty badly.
> 
> 
> The only away around this would be if the receiver allowed you to shut off the phono amplifier functions, but I don't know if the 3808 does. I've not personally seen a receiver that does.



This makes sense and explains what I am seeing. The 3808 doesn't appear to have the ability to change this, but the good news is that it does let me reassign the ext. in jacks to this input, which may bypass that processing. So later on tonight when I get a chance to get behind the rack again I'll move the inputs to the extrenal in jacks and see if that fixes things.


If not, then I may be able to reassign the v.aux front panel inputs to the external in ports and use that instead, though I was hoping to keep that available for temporary hookups.


----------



## lk10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15037791
> 
> 
> I contacted Denon with this very question. Why they even give you this option, I don't know. The answer is that you want to ensure that the subwoofer setting is higher than any of the other speakers. Otherwise you'd loss frequencies in between. Just set it a 250Hz.



Check the Audyssey thread. I was also researching this same question a while back. Chris from Audyssey says to set the lowpass filter on the sub to 120 Hz and the sub mode set to "LFE". I've done that, with my fronts and center set to a crossover of 80 Hz (Paradigm Monitor 7's and Paradigm Milennia 30 center). I think everything sounds good so far.


----------



## lk10

I've got my AVR-3808CI set to "standard" surround mode and am playing DVD's and Blu-ray's from my PS3 via HDMI. All my movies are great...however when playing some kids DVD's like Dora and Peanuts sound comes out only from the center. I know it has to do with the redorded audio source. Any thoughts on the recommended surround mode for these shows? Thanks


----------



## Classico

Below is an excerpt from a discussion here on the AVS Forum:



My question--has anyone switched to the "Audyssey 'flat' curve" to discover any differences. I have to admit, I've seen it but thought that that setting simply "undid" the Audyssey setup. The article is an interesting read and I would appreciate any feedback, knowledge and experience that anyone might have with the "flat" curve setting. Like it says: "The problem is, you don't always know" if a home video needs that curve or not.


There is/are someone(s) out there who can wax eloquently on this--GO FOR IT!


Classico


****************

What about the DVDs and Blu-rays on the market that contain near field mixes, specifically designed for home theater?...


The high-frequency roll-off that is in the Denons and other receivers is called the Audyssey Curve. That assumes that the mix was done for theaters [and therefore mixed with increased high-frequencies to compensate for the sound passing through a large cinema screen]. *So if you have a mix that was actually done for the home, we recommend that you switch to the Audyssey Flat Curve.* The problem is, you don't always know. I wish the studios would make it clearer, who does it and who does not. It's not the majority of them, but there are someNew Line and a few otherswho do this. So we have no way of making it automatic, because we have no way of knowing whether the mix was done for theaters or for home. But if you do know you've got a near field mix, you should set it to Flat.


Click to get to complete article:
http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...mic_volume/D3/


----------



## Challkhmc

Since switching from Comcast to U-Verse I have not been able to view TV using my 3808. The plasma works great if I hook up the box directly to the plasma via HDMI. If I go through the AVR I get a flashing snowy white screen for minutes as everything appears to try and sync up. My PS3 works perfectly playing Blu-Rays through the Denon via HDMI. So is this likely a U-Verse problem or 3808 problem?


----------



## quenthal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hclarkx* /forum/post/15040855
> 
> 
> If you are speaking of a "pass-through" of a 1080P signal, then there's nothing the 3808 can do to modify the signal. It's a digital signal and consists of 1's and 0's and can't be modified unintentionally. The signal does encounter a switch, but as long as all the 1's and 0's get through, the picture will be unchanged. If the receiver drops bits (loses 1's and 0's occasionally, the result will be very obvious. I haven't heard of that happening in a properly working 3808.



Is this corrected already?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post12675194 


EDIT: It would seem it is:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post14561330


----------



## Spiderr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15033763
> 
> 
> Anyone using the 3808 with a Sony XBR6? Still having HDMI issues?




Yes, but after an some extended research and several contacts with both Sony and Denon, its the Sony display that is not completely compliant so I returned it and got a Mits. instead and it works great.


In my investigation many have commented that other manufactures have changed their firmware to accommodate the Sony arrogance and I applaud Denon for not going this route.


Why can't Sony not just use the protocol as it stands and always have to tweak things?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/15043237
> 
> 
> Yes, but after an some extended research and several contacts with both Sony and Denon, its the Sony display that is not completely compliant so I returned it and got a Mits. instead and it works great.
> 
> 
> In my investigation many have commented that other manufactures have changed their firmware to accommodate the Sony arrogance and I applaud Denon for not going this route.
> 
> 
> Why can't Sony not just use the protocol as it stands and always have to tweak things?



- Did you specifically test the XBR6 or a different Sony model?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lk10* /forum/post/15041553
> 
> 
> Check the Audyssey thread. I was also researching this same question a while back. Chris from Audyssey says to set the lowpass filter on the sub to 120 Hz and the sub mode set to "LFE". I've done that, with my fronts and center set to a crossover of 80 Hz (Paradigm Monitor 7's and Paradigm Milennia 30 center). I think everything sounds good so far.




Was his advice specific to the 3808CI? I would think you'd want to set your sub's crossover to bypass (if you have that feature) or its highest setting and let the the receiver handle crossover. I would set the sub to LFE+Main and have my mains set to small.


----------



## lk10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15044972
> 
> 
> Was his advice specific to the 3808CI? I would think you'd want to set your sub's crossover to bypass (if you have that feature) or its highest setting and let the the receiver handle crossover. I would set the sub to LFE+Main and have my mains set to small.



This advice was not specific to the 3808. Here's one of the posts from Chris...


"Quote:


Subwoofer Modes:

LFE+Main means: Speaker that are set to Large will send their bass to the both the subwoofer and to themselves.


LFE means: Only speakers set to Small will send their bass to the sub. The bass from speakers set to Large will be lost forever (unless they are truly Large and can play down to 20 Hz)


LFE Lowpass is many times incorrectly referred to as a crossover. It has nothing to do with crossovers. It is a filter that is applied only to the LFE track on DVDs and HD content. It doesn't have any effect on the crossover frequency between the satellite channels and the subwoofer. The crossover frequency between the sub and each satellite speaker is set in the crossover menu. The LFE lowpass must ALWAYS be set to 120 Hz. I never understood why manufacturers insist on making this an option. It's not.


Chris"


----------



## lk10

I just had something strange happen last night. I use my AVR-3808CI almost daily and have not had this happen before. When I turned my receiver on to watch a movie (from PS3 via HDMI) the screen was completely blue. There was nothing else...no picture at all. I then powered off and on using the "on/standby" button (the way that I usually power on and off the receiver). I had to do this two times to get the picture back to normal. However, then the volume bar at the bottom of the screen when changing volume dissappeared. At this point I performed a power off and on cycle using the small "on/off" button on the 3808. Now everything seems to be fixed. I have the latest firmware update from September and haven't had any other issues until this. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lk10* /forum/post/15047509
> 
> 
> This advice was not specific to the 3808. Here's one of the posts from Chris...
> 
> 
> "Quote:
> 
> 
> LFE Lowpass is many times incorrectly referred to as a crossover. It has nothing to do with crossovers. It is a filter that is applied only to the LFE track on DVDs and HD content. It doesn't have any effect on the crossover frequency between the satellite channels and the subwoofer. The crossover frequency between the sub and each satellite speaker is set in the crossover menu. The LFE lowpass must ALWAYS be set to 120 Hz. I never understood why manufacturers insist on making this an option. It's not.
> 
> 
> Chris"



Is he referring here to the LFE Crossover settings in the receiver's manual speaker settings menu, or to the filter on the subwoofer, itself? In other words, is this suggesting that after Audyssey calibration, when I manually adjust my crossover settings, e.g., Mains, large with 60 crossover, Surrounds, small with 80 crossover, LFE & Main for subwoofer, that I should set the subwoofer "crossover/LFE Lowpass" at 120?


----------



## SharpOne

Wow, this thread is long. When we get into 2009, this thing will span 2 years. Anyway, I'm waaaaaay back near the beginning of this thread, and plan on continuing to skim all the way into present day. I have a few questions I'm hoping someone can help me with. It might convince me to buy the receiver before I finish the thread.


1) It seems that early on in release, about the biggest complaint was the lack of ease in getting the receiver to work right with its internet capabilites, or network accessibility. Is this still the case?


2) Have there been additional firmware updates? If so, what have they changed? Was there a price involved.


3) It looks like on the Denon website they have dowloadable upgrades that appear to be free for this model through a $100 rebate or something. Anyone know the details on this. Does that mean that even newer serial number receivers don't already have the new firmware upgrades installed.


4) Is the general consensus that this is still a solid purchase? Any new problems with some of the people's receivers who bought this when it was released in 2007?


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lk10* /forum/post/15047509
> 
> 
> This advice was not specific to the 3808. Here's one of the posts from Chris...
> 
> 
> "Quote:
> 
> 
> Subwoofer Modes:
> 
> LFE+Main means: Speaker that are set to Large will send their bass to the both the subwoofer and to themselves.
> 
> 
> LFE means: Only speakers set to Small will send their bass to the sub. The bass from speakers set to Large will be lost forever (unless they are truly Large and can play down to 20 Hz)
> 
> 
> LFE Lowpass is many times incorrectly referred to as a crossover. It has nothing to do with crossovers. It is a filter that is applied only to the LFE track on DVDs and HD content. It doesn't have any effect on the crossover frequency between the satellite channels and the subwoofer. The crossover frequency between the sub and each satellite speaker is set in the crossover menu. The LFE lowpass must ALWAYS be set to 120 Hz. I never understood why manufacturers insist on making this an option. It's not.
> 
> 
> Chris"



I certainly can't question Chris' Audyssey knowledge. But I would hope Denon knows how their unit works. Below is a copy of a dialgoue I had with a denon technician (read from the bottom up). In short, he says that in the advanced mode, set LFE+Main with small mains and small sats and make sure the sub "crossover" is higher than either the mains or sats.


-----------------------

Discussion Thread

Response (Ean Levy) 09/04/2008 05:23 PM

That would all be correct.


Customer (TonyL222) 09/04/2008 04:07 PM

Thanks Ean:


Sorry, I've just never had a receiver with a crossover setting for the LFE so that was confusing. Sooo, if I have the speakers set to small and I set the LFE crossover higher than 80Hz, then I would be losing frequencies between 80 and where ever I set the LFE crossover, right? I need to set all speakers to small and make sure that the crossover for the LFE equal to or higher than the crossover set for any of the other speakers, right?




On Thu, Sep 4, 2008 at 11:42 AM, [email protected] wrote:


>

Recently you requested personal assistance from our on-line support

center. Below is a summary of your request and our response.


If this issue is not resolved to your satisfaction, you may reopen it

within the next 7 days.


Thank you for allowing us to be of service to you.


To update your question from our support site, click the following

link or paste it into your web browser.
http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1220296609 ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1220296609 ) ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1220296609 )



Subject

---------------------------------------------------------------

Denon: I'm confused about the function of the AVR 3803CI LFE Crossover freque...



Discussion Thread

---------------------------------------------------------------

Response (Ean Levy) - 09/04/2008 11:42 AM

When speaker setting is LARGE all frequencies (full range) are sent to the speaker.When speakers are set to small, only 80Hz and higher is sent to the speaker Only LFE encoded material will play from the sub (which is not present on any material other than dolby digital movies, and typically about 8-10% of the encoded material) when the sub mode is set to LFE. Plus main will "share" all the info from 80Hz down from the mains with the sub, so you get get BASS and not just LFE.


Customer (TonyL222) - 09/03/2008 04:05 PM

Thanks for the reply, but it did not really answer the question. What is the function of the crossover frequency setting for the LFE? How does it work in conjunction with the other speaker crossovers?


Response (Ean Levy) - 09/03/2008 10:04 AM

You should make sure all your speakers are set to small, sub mode set for LFE+mail and the crossover set for 80hz.


Customer (TonyL222) - 09/01/2008 03:16 PM

Denon:


I'm confused about the function of the AVR 3803CI LFE Crossover frequency settings in the Advanced speaker setting menu. What is its purpose? I've set the crossover frequency for my mains center and surrounds/ Frequencies below these settings are sent to the sub, right. If so, what is the purpose for having a low pass crossover setting for the sub? How do I sue it in conjunction with the other speaker crossonvers? should I just set it to its highest setting?


Auto-Response - 09/01/2008 03:16 PM

These Answers were automatically selected for your consideration. If your issue is addressed in our public Answers, the solution link should be listed below. If no solutions are listed or the solutions do not match your issue, there were no public Answers matching your issue.


Your request has not yet been submitted. Select "Submit Request" to submit your issue to our support staff.



Title: How do I know when to select "Large or Small" for my main speakers (Left, Center, Right) when I'm first setting up my surround sound system?

Link: http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274436 ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274436 ) ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274436 )


Title: Why do I need to balance output levels for all channels in a surround sound system and what's the best way to do it?

Link: http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274742 ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274742 ) ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274742 )


Title: What is Bi-Amping? Is it the same as Bi-Wiring?

Link: http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187275012 ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187275012 ) ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187275012 )


Title: Why does my receiver not recognize my surround speakers? I am running a 5.1 speaker system and I wired to front, center, surround back, and from the sub pre-out to my powered subwoofer.

Link: http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1192819077 ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1192819077 ) ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1192819077 )


Title: Can I use 4 ohm loudspeakers with my Denon receiver or power amplifier?

Link: http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274955 ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274955 ) ( http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1187274955 )




Question Reference #080901-000025


----------



## emptychair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/15041963
> 
> 
> Below is an excerpt from a discussion here on the AVS Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> My question--has anyone switched to the "Audyssey 'flat' curve" to discover any differences. I have to admit, I've seen it but thought that that setting simply "undid" the Audyssey setup. The article is an interesting read and I would appreciate any feedback, knowledge and experience that anyone might have with the "flat" curve setting. Like it says: "The problem is, you don't always know" if a home video needs that curve or not.
> 
> 
> There is/are someone(s) out there who can wax eloquently on this--GO FOR IT!
> 
> 
> Classico
> 
> 
> ****************
> 
> What about the DVDs and Blu-rays on the market that contain near field mixes, specifically designed for home theater?...
> 
> 
> The high-frequency roll-off that is in the Denons and other receivers is called the Audyssey Curve. That assumes that the mix was done for theaters [and therefore mixed with increased high-frequencies to compensate for the sound passing through a large cinema screen]. *So if you have a mix that was actually done for the home, we recommend that you switch to the Audyssey Flat Curve.* The problem is, you don't always know. I wish the studios would make it clearer, who does it and who does not. It's not the majority of them, but there are someNew Line and a few otherswho do this. So we have no way of making it automatic, because we have no way of knowing whether the mix was done for theaters or for home. But if you do know you've got a near field mix, you should set it to Flat.
> 
> 
> Click to get to complete article:
> http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...mic_volume/D3/



Ahh, that would expain then what I've been noticing when switching between Audyssey and Flat. I do indeed notice more of a presence of higher frequencies with Flat and wasn't sure why. At least now I know I'm not going crazy







. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emptychair* /forum/post/15049985
> 
> 
> Ahh, that would expain then what I've been noticing when switching between Audyssey and Flat. I do indeed notice more of a presence of higher frequencies with Flat and wasn't sure why. At least now I know I'm not going crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the info!



I suggest listening again to Ironman and Transformers on FLAT. I would really like to get input from other listeners, and also experiment with other titles. For example, I discovered that the Harry Potter titles run hot highs on FLAT.


Should one also be able to conclude that any 7.1 movie made for BluRay (which is obviously made for HOME systems) be set to FLAT?


Also I am still trying to figure (and test my system) to see if the Audyssey non-FLAT (standard roll-off) setting affects SACD (or any other audio) sound profile. To me this is a setting issue that has NOT been adequately explored.


Classico


----------



## tivodoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15047756
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread is long. When we get into 2009, this thing will span 2 years. Anyway, I'm waaaaaay back near the beginning of this thread, and plan on continuing to skim all the way into present day. I have a few questions I'm hoping someone can help me with. It might convince me to buy the receiver before I finish the thread.
> 
> 
> 1) It seems that early on in release, about the biggest complaint was the lack of ease in getting the receiver to work right with its internet capabilites, or network accessibility. Is this still the case?
> 
> 
> 2) Have there been additional firmware updates? If so, what have they changed? Was there a price involved.
> 
> 
> 3) It looks like on the Denon website they have dowloadable upgrades that appear to be free for this model through a $100 rebate or something. Anyone know the details on this. Does that mean that even newer serial number receivers don't already have the new firmware upgrades installed.
> 
> 
> 4) Is the general consensus that this is still a solid purchase? Any new problems with some of the people's receivers who bought this when it was released in 2007?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



1) I haven't had any problems hooking up to my network. I think the majority of problems occured with people who aren't comfortable with networking.


2) There have been many firmware upgrades. If you want to know what each one fixed there is a 3808ci firmware thread you can review.


3) You have to download the firmware upgrade on the new receivers, but you can get your $100 back by rebate until 12/30/08


4) I bought this receiver in January of 2008, and I still love the thing. The feature upgrade made it seem like a new receiver..


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tivodoctor* /forum/post/15052907
> 
> 
> 1) I haven't had any problems hooking up to my network. I think the majority of problems occured with people who aren't comfortable with networking.
> 
> 
> 2) There have been many firmware upgrades. If you want to know what each one fixed there is a 3808ci firmware thread you can review.
> 
> 
> 3) You have to download the firmware upgrade on the new receivers, but you can get your $100 back by rebate until 12/30/08
> 
> 
> 4) I bought this receiver in January of 2008, and I still love the thing. The feature upgrade made it seem like a new receiver..




Thanks for the reply Tivodoctor! It sounds like you are still very much satisfied with your purchase. Do use a Harmony remote or the Denon remote? If the Denon, does it eventually become easier to use, or is it still just as awkward as when you first got it?


That sucks about still having to download the firmware upgrade. I was hoping the new receivers already came with it, so I could skip some of those headaches. Maybe at least this way, it will force me to get this thing setup right away with its networking capability.


Any other comments from owners regarding their experience to date with this receiver?


----------



## texasveteran

So, the DTS-MA has lit up on my GUI only once. I know I didn't mess with the settings, but it won't light up with other DTS-MA movies. What are the settings so that it can decode every DTS-MA movie I play.


Set up:


Pioneer 51FD to Denon 3808CI via HDMI.


Thanks.


----------



## emptychair

What does it show for other movies? If it showed even once then it should mean you've set things correctly (ex. player to bitstream, AVR to auto detect & decode). It's possible that not all discs will default to the DTS-MA track so you may need to manually select that within the disc menu/audio settings.


----------



## antiprnt

Hey guys, i was wondering if its better for me to send truehd or dts ma signals via pcm to my 3808ci instead of bitstreaming. I noticed that AL24 is applied to my 7 channel signals when i send it via pcm. When i send it bitstream the AL24 light on the front doesnt light up. Anyone know which method would sound better or if AL24 processing is applied when its receiving a bitstreamed signal?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasveteran* /forum/post/15057108
> 
> 
> So, the DTS-MA has lit up on my GUI only once. I know I didn't mess with the settings, but it won't light up with other DTS-MA movies. What are the settings so that it can decode every DTS-MA movie I play.
> 
> 
> Set up:
> 
> 
> Pioneer 51FD to Denon 3808CI via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



In most cases, you have to tell the player to send the high def codec via bitstream. I don't know if there is anything on the Denon that would prevent it from decoding it.


----------



## tivodoctor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15055313
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Tivodoctor! It sounds like you are still very much satisfied with your purchase. Do use a Harmony remote or the Denon remote? If the Denon, does it eventually become easier to use, or is it still just as awkward as when you first got it?
> 
> 
> That sucks about still having to download the firmware upgrade. I was hoping the new receivers already came with it, so I could skip some of those headaches. Maybe at least this way, it will force me to get this thing setup right away with its networking capability.
> 
> 
> Any other comments from owners regarding their experience to date with this receiver?



I hate the Denon remote, so I don't use it. I actually have an older Home Theater Master MX-600 remote that I use and it is great. My wife uses a Harmony 880 because it's easier to use for her.


The feature upgrade in the U.S. is fairly easy to do. Pay for it on line and the upgrade process is similar to a regular firmware upgrade.


----------



## warcloudwells

OK 11 days has passed since my last question because I've I've finally upgraded my LAN/WAN to Netgear and dumped the unreliable Lynxsys box. Seem to work now and the wired 3808 seems to report in to the network as the proper IP, etc. However I have no internet radio, so it's not quite right. I switched my new router's UPnP on and off (I think, cause I'm a nube crawling thru this maddeningly complex esoterica), but no difference. When I right cursor to engage internet radio.....nothing (but my wireless PC can stream music to the 3808). Naturally, I've accomplished no software/firmware upgrades either. I know that sometimes you have to power cycle everything, so I'll try that and check back in to the forum tomorrow. But of course I'm seeking advise from you wise and connected folks. Uh, I have dozens more questions, too, and am enjoying the recent topics and slowwwly reading all the posts. Thanks.


----------



## Mike25690

Hello--

I purchased my 3808 back in July of this year.

I've searched throughout this thread, and the firmware tracking thread for some simple advice on how to update firmware, but none of the info I've found answers some questions I have, so here I go:


I've checked the receiver's current firmware numbers, and they are as follows:


Main Ver. 01.57

Sub Ver. 00.38

DSP1 Ver 36.49

DSP2 Ver 39.41

Ethernet IMG I200710301122

Ethernet BL B200707020733

Ethernet CNE C 200 710 30

Ethernet WEB W200710301101

Ethernet Mac 0005cd-163252

GUI FPGA Config: A070629B

GUI PRG: 00007621

GUI DAT: 37750008

DGTL PLD :00.50


I don't know what much of this means, other than the firmware version 1.57.


I've connected the receiver to my home network, and in the network info pane, it shows that my connection is wired, DHCP on, IP address 010.000.001.013, and *MAC Address 0005cd163252.


I'm a little hesitant to try updating the firmware, for fear of bricking the receiver; I understand that the receiver should be accessible via a web page, but I've tried typing http://010.000.001.013 into Safari (I'm using a Mac), and nothing comes up. I have read that it's possible to save the settings using this method, and I'm kind of stuck there.


My questions are: should I just go ahead and try to update the firmware? I know there might be several updates that would have to be done in succession. Is there a danger of losing all my settings? Should I write everything down in case they are lost?


And finally, can this all be done with my system on? I'll need the receiver and my TV on, of course; does everything simply stop functioning until the updates are finished, and then, hopefully, start up again?


Sorry if these are overly simple questions, but I want to be sure before I attempt this. Thanks for any help anyone who has been through this can give.


----------



## insboswiz

Hey - Wanted to thank everyone here for the advice. I started by considering a 2808CI, then was thinking about the 2809CI with the new features it added. Finally, I got talked into the 3808CI due to the upgradability.


thanks too for the advice on finding a good price. I got a much better deal than the one that I thought and got this for less than the MSRP on the 2809CI.


Now I have one silly question and probably already know the answer, but the 3808CI does not ship with the microphone for automatic room calibrations that the 2800 series does right? Given that, what would be the recommendation for properly calibrating this for my room?


----------



## captavs

Mike25690, if your receiver IP is showing on the receiver as 010.000.001.013 then try using http://10.0.1.13 in your web browser. You might also turn GUI option 'power saver' off so you can access the receiver using the browser when in standby.


Have you checked out page one the firmware tracking thread?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 There is also a link to the firmware tracking WIKI which may help. Check out 'performing the update process' and read the other pages as well which have notes and Denon update instruction links.


captavs


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insboswiz* /forum/post/15060802
> 
> 
> Hey - Wanted to thank everyone here for the advice. I started by considering a 2808CI, then was thinking about the 2809CI with the new features it added. Finally, I got talked into the 3808CI due to the upgradability.
> 
> 
> thanks too for the advice on finding a good price. I got a much better deal than the one that I thought and got this for less than the MSRP on the 2809CI.
> 
> 
> Now I have one silly question and probably already know the answer, but the 3808CI does not ship with the microphone for automatic room calibrations that the 2800 series does right? Given that, what would be the recommendation for properly calibrating this for my room?



The 3808 does come with the microphone necessary to use the Audyssey calibration features. You didn't get one?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15055313
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Tivodoctor! It sounds like you are still very much satisfied with your purchase. Do use a Harmony remote or the Denon remote? If the Denon, does it eventually become easier to use, or is it still just as awkward as when you first got it?
> 
> 
> That sucks about still having to download the firmware upgrade. I was hoping the new receivers already came with it, so I could skip some of those headaches. Maybe at least this way, it will force me to get this thing setup right away with its networking capability.
> 
> 
> Any other comments from owners regarding their experience to date with this receiver?




I have URC's MX900 (man, I *LOVE* that remote) so naturally, I hate Denon's remote. But I hated my Marantz's remote as well. Lucky for me, MX900 does everything I need.


----------



## insboswiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15060819
> 
> 
> The 3808 does come with the microphone necessary to use the Audyssey calibration features. You didn't get one?



Can't say as I have not gotten my 3808CI yet. Good to know that it does. I was just perusing the Denon web page and comparing the 2809 to the 3808. I know that a lot of people have said that the spec pages are not all that accurate, so guess I learned my lesson.


Thanks for setting my mind at ease on this. Should have it early next week.


One question that I found on the 3808 versus 2809 thread was whether or not there is a visual indicator on the 3808CI with the new firmware that lets you know if the Dynamic Volume feature is active. There apparently is a light on the 2809 that does this. Anyone know if the 3808CI has a similar feature?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insboswiz* /forum/post/15060944
> 
> 
> One question that I found on the 3808 versus 2809 thread was whether or not there is a visual indicator on the 3808CI with the new firmware that lets you know if the Dynamic Volume feature is active. There apparently is a light on the 2809 that does this. Anyone know if the 3808CI has a similar feature?



A box appears around the Dynamic EQ lighted text on the 3808 display indicating Dynamic Volume engaged.


For Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume features the 3808 must be Feature Pack Upgraded by the user or purchased that way.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insboswiz* /forum/post/15060944
> 
> 
> Can't say as I have not gotten my 3808CI yet. Good to know that it does. I was just perusing the Denon web page and comparing the 2809 to the 3808. I know that a lot of people have said that the spec pages are not all that accurate, so guess I learned my lesson.
> 
> 
> Thanks for setting my mind at ease on this. Should have it early next week.
> 
> 
> One question that I found on the 3808 versus 2809 thread was whether or not there is a visual indicator on the 3808CI with the new firmware that lets you know if the Dynamic Volume feature is active. There apparently is a light on the 2809 that does this. Anyone know if the 3808CI has a similar feature?




Since you're buying it after the feature pack was upgraded, check Denon's webiste for the free upgrade procedure.


----------



## bzemer

Hi,

I've been following this forum for quite some time now, and have eventually decided to purchase AVR-3808 (CI version is only available abroad).


I've done the Firmware upgrade and everything works just great! It's such an awesome receiver...
























I've been fiddling for awhile with the network control features, and i was wondering if anyone knows of a way to control the receiver outside of it's explorer panel.


It would be so awesome to control it's volume (and even more options) with a tray icon like feature.


What is the possibility that someone would code that little progi?










Regards,


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bzemer* /forum/post/15062286
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> What is the possibility that someone would code that little progi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Already written.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## Mike25690

Well, I'm making progress trying to get my 3808 firmware updated, thanks to captavs over in the firmware tracking forum; still one hangup, though.


I want to save my settings/configuration before updating, and can't seem to get it done.


My 3808 shows an IP address, and my network connections are fine; I'm able to get to it's web page on my laptop, and control the receiver remotely, such as changing inputs, etc.


But when I go to the SAVE page, and click the SAVE CONFIGURATION button, nothing happens. I've tried power cycling the receiver with the small button, and I have power save turned off in the network info menu.


I know that this takes some time to complete, but after hitting the button, I waited for over an hour, and absolutely nothing happened. I guess I'm waiting for the receiver front panel to show SAVING, and go into standby mode, and then automatically power up again when the config file has been downloaded to my laptop, but . . . nothing.


I'd appreciate any ideas anyone might have.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15062397
> 
> 
> Well, I'm making progress trying to get my 3808 firmware updated, thanks to captavs over in the firmware tracking forum; still one hangup, though.
> 
> 
> I want to save my settings/configuration before updating, and can't seem to get it done.
> 
> 
> My 3808 shows an IP address, and my network connections are fine; I'm able to get to it's web page on my laptop, and control the receiver remotely, such as changing inputs, etc.
> 
> 
> But when I go to the SAVE page, and click the SAVE CONFIGURATION button, nothing happens. I've tried power cycling the receiver with the small button, and I have power save turned off in the network info menu.
> 
> 
> I know that this takes some time to complete, but after hitting the button, I waited for over an hour, and absolutely nothing happened. I guess I'm waiting for the receiver front panel to show SAVING, and go into standby mode, and then automatically power up again when the config file has been downloaded to my laptop, but . . . nothing.
> 
> 
> I'd appreciate any ideas anyone might have.



Try using firefox instead of Safari on your MAC to save configuration: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...1&postcount=74 


Let me know how it goes


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15062454
> 
> 
> Try using firefox instead of Safari on your MAC to save configuration: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...1&postcount=74
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes



Excellent idea; I'll have to download it since I have a new MacBook I've just set up. FireFox has worked for me before on a few sites where Safari won't. I'll let you know.


----------



## Mike25690

Success-FireFox did the trick. Probably good to know for other mac/safari users. I've now saved the config file, (receiver powered down and up on its own, just as it's supposed to) and later today I'll attempt updating firmware.


I imagine that if the firmware update doesn't go well, I can reset the receiver and load the config file to get back where I was, anyway, so now I'm not so apprehensive about trying the update.


Thanks again for your help.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15062569
> 
> 
> Success-FireFox did the trick. Probably good to know for other mac/safari users. I've now saved the config file, (receiver powered down and up on its own, just as it's supposed to) and later today I'll attempt updating firmware.
> 
> 
> I imagine that if the firmware update doesn't go well, I can reset the receiver and load the config file to get back where I was, anyway, so now I'm not so apprehensive about trying the update.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



I updated the firmware tracking WIKI.







A configuration reload is for settings only. There is no way for the user to revert to previous firmware versions. The update must complete for normal receiver operation. Good luck... most folks update no problem.


----------



## bzemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15062381
> 
> 
> Already written.



SWEET!!!!


----------



## texasveteran

Alright, guys. It seems I must have hit something incorrectly. I had the PCM turned on my BR player. Everything works great now. Thanks!


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texasveteran* /forum/post/15065700
> 
> 
> Alright, guys. It seems I must have hit something incorrectly. I had the PCM turned on my BR player. Everything works great now. Thanks!



obviously not using a PS3 BR player.....


----------



## texasveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15065719
> 
> 
> obviously not using a PS3 BR player.....



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15062623
> 
> 
> I updated the firmware tracking WIKI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A configuration reload is for settings only. There is no way for the user to revert to previous firmware versions. The update must complete for normal receiver operation. Good luck... most folks update no problem.



Well, the firmware update went successfully; I updated from 1.57 to 1.97. All my settings were retained, no need to load the config. file. By the way, this was all done using ethernet over powerline, and everything worked fine. Estimated time to complete was 75 min., and it actually took about 90.


Now I feel confident enough to order the $100 feature upgrade.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15066796
> 
> 
> Well, the firmware update went successfully; I updated from 1.57 to 1.97. All my settings were retained, no need to load the config. file. By the way, this was all done using ethernet over powerline, and everything worked fine. Estimated time to complete was 75 min., and it actually took about 90.
> 
> 
> Now I feel confident enough to order the $100 feature upgrade.



Brave and successful







Good to hear... go ahead and post your firmware update report on the firmware tracking WIKI reporting thread or firmware tracking reporting thread here.


----------



## Syzygy

_3808CI manual, p10 (Connections):_


If speakers with an impedance lower than specified (for example, 4 ohms) are used for an extended period of time with the volume turned up high, the temperature may rise, activating the protection circuit. ... If the protection circuit is activated again [for no obvious reason] the set may be damaged. Turn the power off, then contact a Denon service center.

_3808CI manual, p86 (Specifications):_


Power amplifier rated output (each of the 7 channels):

130w (8 ohms, 20Hz ~ 20 kHz, 0.05% THD)

160w (6 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.7% THD)

Dynamic Power:

140w x 2ch (8 ohms)

210w x 2ch (4 ohms)


Is that mention of 4 ohms in the last line a mistake? It seems to be the only one in the manual. Except for that one line, the specs don't look like those for a high-current amplifier. And the manual seems to make no mention of amps/amperes.


----------



## Gouty

I read something in another thread that I found startling, help me to understand this.


If you hit the menu button and go to manual setup, audio setup, ext. in setup, and finally to sub woofer level, I believe the default setting is +15. Does this value have any effect on Digital sources? When I first got this unit I turned it down to 0 and then ran the auto set up. I figured everything was as it should be for all of my sources and movies sounded great.

I just read that it has no impact on Digital sources and that theoretically I could switch that number back and forth without screwing up my settings or even raising or lowering the bass. It only effects analogue sources, like my CD player and Wii. Is this correct? Furthermore, if that is right, what should I have it set to?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/15078955
> 
> 
> I read something in another thread that I found startling, help me to understand this.
> 
> 
> If you hit the menu button and go to manual setup, audio setup, ext. in setup, and finally to sub woofer level, I believe the default setting is +15. Does this value have any effect on Digital sources? When I first got this unit I turned it down to 0 and then ran the auto set up. I figured everything was as it should be for all of my sources and movies sounded great.
> 
> I just read that it has no impact on Digital sources and that theoretically I could switch that number back and forth without screwing up my settings or even raising or lowering the bass. It only effects analogue sources, like my CD player and Wii. Is this correct? Furthermore, if that is right, what should I have it set to?


 User manual page 30 says "select according to player in use" and "We recommend setting to "+15DB"


----------



## Gouty

Yeah I read that, it doesn't help me. My Wii and CD player didn't come with instruction on what level to set my sub in my receiver.

Does anybody know what this function is and how to know what sources the +15 should be applied to?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/15079608
> 
> 
> Yeah I read that, it doesn’t help me. My Wii and CD player didn’t come with instruction on what level to set my sub in my receiver.
> 
> Does anybody know what this function is and how to know what sources the +15 should be applied to?



The subwoofer EXT.IN setting is for EXT.IN connected devices with external decoding.


----------



## Hughmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15079726
> 
> 
> The subwoofer EXT.IN setting is for devices with external decoding.




Yes, for example I use it for my HTPC sound card, Creative labs Sound Blaster X Fi, to my Denon so I get 5.1 for gaming, DVD Audio. It is analog and the sound is excellent. What I need is a 7.1 sound card.







, since the Denon can do 7.1 analog through ext. in. Upgrades, upgrades, more money...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hughmc* /forum/post/15079785
> 
> 
> Yes, for example I use it for my HTPC sound card, Creative labs Sound Blaster X Fi, to my Denon so I get 5.1 for gaming, DVD Audio. It is analog and the sound is excellent. What I need is a 7.1 sound card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , since the Denon can do 7.1 analog through ext. in. Upgrades, upgrades, more money...



The upgrades never end and hopefully the firmware updates won't either


----------



## dlbeck

Confusion...I have the 3808 and looking to buy a Blu-Ray player. Besides all the basics, I really want my display on the 3808 to say Dolby True HD or DTS - MA. What Blu-Ray player should I get so the 3808 can display it? I've been looking at the Sony 350 or 550 or Panny BD55K. Thanks.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck* /forum/post/15082628
> 
> 
> Confusion...I have the 3808 and looking to buy a Blu-Ray player. Besides all the basics, I really want my display on the 3808 to say Dolby True HD or DTS - MA. What Blu-Ray player should I get so the 3808 can display it? I've been looking at the Sony 350 or 550 or Panny BD55K. Thanks.



- You need to find one that can Bitstream those codecs.


You do know that it will sound exactly the same whether you send Multi-channel PCM or bistream Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA HD?


----------



## Plex

OK, maybe i need a push on this, but is the Audyssey upgrades worth doing? The money is not an issue







, my concern is about the the overall sound quality and bass problems I've read about. I mostly watch BD movies and HD TV.


----------



## dlbeck

Yes, I know it sounds the same but I want to know on each disc what signal is being passed to the 3808. Plus, it looks cooler







Also, if I ready the specs for all the BR players it's confusing on which ones actually decode bitstream.


----------



## tokerblue

Sony's site lists the S350 and S550 as having the ability to bitstream HD audio. The Panasonic BD55K also lists the ability.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Syzygy* /forum/post/15069260
> 
> _3808CI manual, p10 (Connections):_
> 
> 
> If speakers with an impedance lower than specified (for example, 4 ohms)...
> 
> 
> 210w x 2ch (4 ohms)
> 
> 
> Is that mention of 4 ohms in the last line a mistake? It seems to be the only one in the manual. Except for that one line, the specs don't look like those for a high-current amplifier. And the manual seems to make no mention of amps/amperes.



Don't know if the manual has a mistake or not, but at least in my case 4 ohm speakers haven't been a problem. I've Orb Audio Mod 2's for the front three speakers. These are two 8 ohm single drivers hooked up in parallel resulting in 4 ohm effective speakers.


We don't generally run the system at very high volumes, but I have had a few sessions where I've listened to music in the -10 to -5 db range for periods of 30 to 60 minutes with no problems. Of course the input signal strength makes a big difference in actual power output, so this is difficult to compare.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/15082754
> 
> 
> Sony's site lists the S350 and S550 as having the ability to bitstream HD audio. The Panasonic BD55K also lists the ability.



I wonder if it can decode Master Audio....anyone know? the website only says "DTS High resolution"


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/15078955
> 
> 
> I read something in another thread that I found startling, help me to understand this.
> 
> 
> If you hit the menu button and go to manual setup, audio setup, ext. in setup, and finally to sub woofer level, I believe the default setting is +15. Does this value have any effect on Digital sources? When I first got this unit I turned it down to 0 and then ran the auto set up. I figured everything was as it should be for all of my sources and movies sounded great.
> 
> I just read that it has no impact on Digital sources and that theoretically I could switch that number back and forth without screwing up my settings or even raising or lowering the bass. It only effects analogue sources, like my CD player and Wii. Is this correct? Furthermore, if that is right, what should I have it set to?



This setting is only for the analog 7.1 ext. inputs, not the analog cd or vhs or dvd etc., inputs and yes it does not affect the digital input.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck* /forum/post/15082665
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it sounds the same but I want to know on each disc what signal is being passed to the 3808. Plus, it looks cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if I ready the specs for all the BR players it's confusing on which ones actually decode bitstream.



It is handy when some discs default to the dolby digital track, before I had a bitstreaming player I accidentally watched a few movies in plain old dolby digital.










Both the BD-35 and BD-55 can bitstream, the BD-55 can also decode internally - a feature which you dont seem to need. The video sections are the same in both machines. Go for the BD-35 and spend the difference on Bluray movies.


Hakka.


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Syzygy* /forum/post/15069260
> 
> _3808CI manual, p10 (Connections):_
> 
> 
> If speakers with an impedance lower than specified (for example, 4 ohms) are used for an extended period of time with the volume turned up high, the temperature may rise, activating the protection circuit. ... If the protection circuit is activated again [for no obvious reason] the set may be damaged. Turn the power off, then contact a Denon service center.
> 
> _3808CI manual, p86 (Specifications):_
> 
> 
> Power amplifier rated output (each of the 7 channels):
> 
> 130w (8 ohms, 20Hz ~ 20 kHz, 0.05% THD)
> 
> 160w (6 ohms, 1 kHz, 0.7% THD)
> 
> Dynamic Power:
> 
> 140w x 2ch (8 ohms)
> 
> 210w x 2ch (4 ohms)
> 
> 
> Is that mention of 4 ohms in the last line a mistake? It seems to be the only one in the manual. Except for that one line, the specs don't look like those for a high-current amplifier. And the manual seems to make no mention of amps/amperes.



The manual does mention amperes, you just have to derive it from the Watt formula. A lab test I read showed the 3808 stable at 227W into 4 ohms. I guess it just comes down to what you consider high current output. FWIW, I have run my 3808 into a ~2ohm load for a few hours at 85 db and no issues.


----------



## tee.edwards

This weekend I got the blu-ray disc of Dark City and had severe audio problems with my Samsung BD-P2550 and AVR-3808ci. I had heard this was a known issue for the 3808 and tried downloading firmware. I promptly lost all video through the receiver. Just for laughs I then tried purchasing the upgrade, which didn't help. I then did a factory reset and all was well (it did not wipe the firmware update nor the upgrade). I re-ran Audyssey with the new firmware and have watched a few things since (including Dark City, which worked fine and looked and sounded incredible).


Overall the upgraded receiver does sound noticeably punchier at low volumes (presumably this is Dynamic EQ at work). I have never run any sound pressure measurements and can't really provide detailed commentary on the differences - suffice it to say there is a meaningful improvement.


----------



## gatorman

Over the weekend the receiver, once again, stopped recognizing any input signals and I can not output anything. Even the internal radio tuner isn't output even though the station is tuned. I tried any number of power resets and disconnected the power cord overnight. That has always worked. Finally I reinitialized with no change and now I can't see the GUI. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## blackmax2k1

Forgive me if this has been brought up recently but I don't understand the Sirius upgrade part. The 3808 does not have a Sirius Connect connector on back of the receiver so how does that work?


----------



## Guinness77

Hi,

I was looking to get this unit and use is as a preamp. I have been reading through the thread and was wondering if there are still issues with the receiver.


I understand that if I buy it now I can get it upgraded for free to Dynamic Volume etc.. It looks like it is now comparable to the 2809 feature wise but has better GUI, upgrade port, etc..


Are there any bugs left that need to be addressed?


Thank You


----------



## tee.edwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackmax2k1* /forum/post/15089563
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been brought up recently but I don't understand the Sirius upgrade part. The 3808 does not have a Sirius Connect connector on back of the receiver so how does that work?



Good question!


What I'd like to see them do is enable Sirius internet streaming through something like the internet radio menu the receiver uses. I don't really want to pay another $6.99 per month on my subscription to add my 3808 as a second Sirius radio when the internet stream is free.


----------



## HyperM3

I posted this in the firmware forum as well but not sure how quick Ill get a response.


I just finally bought the feature pack then reran my A-EQ. Now my speakers sound like crap. My center channel is barely audible and my sub is so boomy it sounds like its going to blast off.


Was I supposed to do anything before I reran the A-EQ?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15092152
> 
> 
> I posted this in the firmware forum as well but not sure how quick Ill get a response.
> 
> 
> I just finally bought the feature pack then reran my A-EQ. Now my speakers sound like crap. My center channel is barely audible and my sub is so boomy it sounds like its going to blast off.
> 
> 
> Was I supposed to do anything before I reran the A-EQ?



Here's the definitive setup guide:


The Audyssey setup guide 


Try the advice given here.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15092389
> 
> 
> Here's the definitive setup guide:
> 
> 
> The Audyssey setup guide
> 
> 
> Can't give any better advice than this.



Wow, never saw that before. Thats awesome. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Scott211

Hello,


I just sent off my form to activate the upgrade features for my new 3808 and noticed something strange. The serial number on the back of the unit is different than the serial number shown when I turn on the unit to check the firmware version (using the status/return buttons).


I tried both when I checked the online tool to see if I got a free upgrade for the feature package - both seemed valid. I went ahead and used the one that showed on the firmware menu since I figured the upgrade tied into whatever serial number the unit thinks it has.


Has anyone heard of a different serial number being on the back than on the menu? Any potential issues you know of?


Thanks,

-Scott


----------



## yngdiego

Has anyone noticed blue sparkles in near-black areas recently? Over the last couple of weeks on my DTV HR20 I've noticed what seem to be random blue sparkles in near-black areas on a variety of TV shows. I'm trying to narrow down whether it's my 3808 or some recent HR20 firmware updates.


I don't have time right now to bypass the 3808 and go directly to my Kuro 1150HD, but that's my next step. I have the latest firmware on the 3808 + feature pack.


I've seen it on NCIS, Numbers, and other shows.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlbeck* /forum/post/15082628
> 
> 
> Confusion...I have the 3808 and looking to buy a Blu-Ray player. Besides all the basics, I really want my display on the 3808 to say Dolby True HD or DTS - MA. What Blu-Ray player should I get so the 3808 can display it? I've been looking at the Sony 350 or 550 or Panny BD55K. Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/15082644
> 
> 
> - You need to find one that can Bitstream those codecs.
> 
> 
> You do know that it will sound exactly the same whether you send Multi-channel PCM or bistream Dolby TrueHD or DTS-MA HD?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/15082754
> 
> 
> Sony's site lists the S350 and S550 as having the ability to bitstream HD audio. The Panasonic BD55K also lists the ability.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15084823
> 
> 
> I wonder if it can decode Master Audio....anyone know? the website only says "DTS High resolution"



With the 3808 you don't need either Sony's 550 or Panny's BD55k. You can go with either Sony's S350 or the Panny BD35k since they both bit stream DTS-HD/MA. That's all you need for the 3808 to display Dolby True HD or DTS - MA







. If they(S350 vs BD35) are the same price, I would got with the BD35 because IMO it's the better one. I have both for now and in the process of comparing them and so far the BD35 is the better one.

Both Sony's S550 and Panny's BD55k will decode DTS-HD/MA BTW but you don't need it if you have the 3808.


----------



## 1MaNArmY

does the Pany BD35 have an ethernet port or just the Panny BD 55K?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott211* /forum/post/15093212
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just sent off my form to activate the upgrade features for my new 3808 and noticed something strange. The serial number on the back of the unit is different than the serial number shown when I turn on the unit to check the firmware version (using the status/return buttons).
> 
> 
> I tried both when I checked the online tool to see if I got a free upgrade for the feature package - both seemed valid. I went ahead and used the one that showed on the firmware menu since I figured the upgrade tied into whatever serial number the unit thinks it has.
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of a different serial number being on the back than on the menu? Any potential issues you know of?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Scott




Are you sure what you are looking at in the status is the serial number? The signup page on the Denon site wants the date of purchase and the serial number. Internally, there was a updateID/productID that the download and installation process needed (there's also a MAC address for further confussion).


----------



## Scott6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/15096709
> 
> 
> does the Pany BD35 have an ethernet port or just the Panny BD 55K?



The Panasonic BD35 Blu Ray does have an Ethernet port.


----------



## catman2




yngdiego said:


> Has anyone noticed blue sparkles in near-black areas recently? Over the last couple of weeks on my DTV HR20 I've noticed what seem to be random blue sparkles in near-black areas on a variety of TV shows. I'm trying to narrow down whether it's my 3808 or some recent HR20 firmware updates.
> 
> 
> i used to get sparkles on my 50ft hdmi cable until i put in a powered repeater, it was basically a weak signal. when I changed to 720p instead of 1080 the sparkles reduced.
> 
> 
> so, easy solution, try a different cable, as you say go direct, expensive solution use an HDMI repeater/amplifier from Octava or similar if you have a long run.


----------



## gte747e




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott6ave* /forum/post/15097930
> 
> 
> The Panasonic BD35 Blu Ray does have an Ethernet port.



And not to quote any prices, but the BD35 is at a VERY good price at Amazon. It is within $1 of the lowest price I have seen on Amazon.


I'm trying to hold out for Black Friday and see if it goes down.


With the 3808CI myself, the 35K seems to be the best player out there.


Sony 60A3000

Denon 3808

PS3

Panasonic 35K Coming Soon...


----------



## wuench




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackmax2k1* /forum/post/15089563
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has been brought up recently but I don't understand the Sirius upgrade part. The 3808 does not have a Sirius Connect connector on back of the receiver so how does that work?



According to the manual addendum it uses the RS232 port for Sirius.


----------



## Raptor007

Hey, I have a few questions about programming the remote.


1) How do I set the remote ID to 2? I did this for the receiver but couldn't figure out how to get the remote itself switched. The manual has instructions, but they didn't work for me.


2) How do I figure out the remote codes for my Samsung 4671 and Samsung BD-UP5000? The Denon manual just has a huge list of codes under Samsung, with nothing to say which codes go to which devices.


----------



## MD11

Long thread and lots of good info! This thread cause me to cancel my 2808 which I got at $599 and fork down $1100 more for the 3808! Dang it's got some great stuff! And I didn't feel like short changing my self on the hi-definition HDMI scaling for HDTV.


Anyway, I think it's probably best I post a new thread begging the help of those that are FAR more knowledgeable to assist me in connecting everything I ordered so here goes the first thread I posted on here asking for helping optimizing this system: MY SYSTEM .


Thanks All


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15100242
> 
> 
> Long thread and lots of good info! This thread cause me to cancel my 2808 which I got at $599 and fork down $1100 more for the 3808! Dang it's got some great stuff! And I didn't feel like short changing my self on the hi-definition HDMI scaling for HDTV.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think it's probably best I post a new thread begging the help of those that are FAR more knowledgeable to assist me in connecting everything I ordered so here goes the first thread I posted on here asking for helping optimizing this system: MY SYSTEM .
> 
> 
> Thanks All



For cable box, see if component cables provide the same picture quality as HDMI. Cable boxes are NOTORIOUSLY bad when it comes to hdmi handshaking (stupid HDCP!)


One advice though is to hook up the SVIDEO monitor out. That way, you can get to the GUI output even if your HDMI wigs out.


Also, see the note about turning off the sleep function (I think that's it) to allow access to the unit via a browser. It's MUCH MUCH easier setting customer source names with the browser based setup!


Finally, go check out the Auyssey forum to learn how to properly calibrate the system. Oh, one more thing, make sure you download the new feature set for Dynamic Eq (and volume) since you just purchased the AVR. Denon's web page has explicit instructions on how to get credit for it (free upgrade) if your unit didn't come with it already.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15100490
> 
> 
> For cable box, see if component cables provide the same picture quality as HDMI. Cable boxes are NOTORIOUSLY bad when it comes to hdmi handshaking (stupid HDCP!)
> 
> 
> One advice though is to hook up the SVIDEO monitor out. That way, you can get to the GUI output even if your HDMI wigs out.
> 
> 
> Also, see the note about turning off the sleep function (I think that's it) to allow access to the unit via a browser. It's MUCH MUCH easier setting customer source names with the browser based setup!
> 
> 
> Finally, go check out the Auyssey forum to learn how to properly calibrate the system. Oh, one more thing, make sure you download the new feature set for Dynamic Eq (and volume) since you just purchased the AVR. Denon's web page has explicit instructions on how to get credit for it (free upgrade) if your unit didn't come with it already.




thanks for all that advise.. sounds like it's going to be a long day tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15047756
> 
> 
> Wow, this thread is long. When we get into 2009, this thing will span 2 years. Anyway, I'm waaaaaay back near the beginning of this thread, and plan on continuing to skim all the way into present day. I have a few questions I'm hoping someone can help me with. It might convince me to buy the receiver before I finish the thread.
> 
> 
> 1) It seems that early on in release, about the biggest complaint was the lack of ease in getting the receiver to work right with its internet capabilites, or network accessibility. Is this still the case?
> 
> 
> 2) Have there been additional firmware updates? If so, what have they changed? Was there a price involved.
> 
> 
> 3) It looks like on the Denon website they have dowloadable upgrades that appear to be free for this model through a $100 rebate or something. Anyone know the details on this. Does that mean that even newer serial number receivers don't already have the new firmware upgrades installed.
> 
> 
> 4) Is the general consensus that this is still a solid purchase? Any new problems with some of the people's receivers who bought this when it was released in 2007?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.



SharpOne-

I have been away from this thread for 3+ months so just trying to get back re-updated as I have still not purchased the upgrade package. I know you've got a little feedback, and maybe you've already made your decision but here's my .02 worth.


1. I've had mine for 12 months. I did actually have problems with my first unit. Could not get the Net capabilities to work. I sent it back and purchased another unit. Absolutely no problems now, and have really used the internet radio... Word to the wise, set your stations up via website rather than on the unit itself - so much easier.

2.Yes several upgrades, no fees involved. You can backup your setting on your desktop/laptop; but I've only had to reset my internet radio stations after a f/w update. All audio specs stay the same.

3.Think this has been answered, but sounds like if you buy now, you have to download like I will have to do. I think the diff is when you enter your s/n online, you'll get yours free, as where I will have to pay.

4. Fo sure! I love this receiver, it is awesome. This is my second Denon. When I was in the market, I was looking at separate components, but then with all the options the 3808 offered, I had to bring home another Denon. Sure there are little things that could be better, but that is just nitpicking. All in all, I love the Net radio, the video switching and plenty of room to grow. The remote is not so bad. I do not use a UR, just the 2 remotes that came with the 3808. If you have an iPhone or nice PDA with wifi, you could utilize the web control or maybe the Command3808 program that a fellow AVS user developed.


----------



## piccirilli

If anyone is using TVersity for streaming music, how did you fix the issue that prevents viewing music file? My Denon sees the TVersity media network, but there is an error message 'Not Authorized' which I haven't been able to resolve. I downloaded the current version RC4. Any suggestions from TVersity users?


----------



## joe bloe

i've posted in this and a couple other forums about my audyssey not calculating actual speaker distances - i e-mailed denon tech support ;


Customer (joseph calderaro) - 11/15/2008 05:59 PM

audyssey calibrates speaker distances @ figures like 1.3, 0.3 1.7 , - mic scratch test is positive - i've read that this could be indicative of corrupted firmware - what to do?

i've adjusted distance and level manually for now -

thanks

joe c


- and here's the response from denon:


---------------------------------------------------------------

Response (Ean Levy) - 11/18/2008 02:41 PM

What audyssey does is it takes the acoustics of the room and applies it to the receiver and speakers to give you the best sound. What you measure will be different from what audyssey measures.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe bloe* /forum/post/15103520
> 
> 
> i've posted in this and a couple other forums about my audyssey not calculating actual speaker distances - i e-mailed denon tech support ;
> 
> 
> Customer (joseph calderaro) - 11/15/2008 05:59 PM
> 
> audyssey calibrates speaker distances @ figures like 1.3, 0.3 1.7 , - mic scratch test is positive - i've read that this could be indicative of corrupted firmware - what to do?
> 
> i've adjusted distance and level manually for now -
> 
> thanks
> 
> joe c
> 
> 
> - and here's the response from denon:
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Response (Ean Levy) - 11/18/2008 02:41 PM
> 
> What audyssey does is it takes the acoustics of the room and applies it to the receiver and speakers to give you the best sound. What you measure will be different from what audyssey measures.



from what I've read in the forums is that the positive scratch test = send the unit back. If you just bought the unit return it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15103969
> 
> 
> from what I've read in the forums is that the positive scratch test = send the unit back. If you just bought the unit return it.



Exactly, people with this problem have sent the unit for repair and received back working properly then.


----------



## kpkaushik

Is there anyway I can program AVR 3808 to use one of component output connector as instead of analog composite (non-HD) connector for 2nd Zone. I know the 4308CI has this feature. I was just wondering if I hack avr3808 to achieve same thing.


----------



## Classico

For the last couple of weeks I have been living with the Audyssey in the "FLAT" setting. (that means the ReEq is OFF) I have been listening to BD movies & music. With this setting I have discovered greater detail, clarity and spatial dimensions that were missing with Audyssey in the "default" setting.


It appears that MOST recent movies for BD eliminate the need for ReEq. By applying ReEq to movies that do NOT require it, you are "rolling off" high frequencies that should be maintained "as is". Since the 3808 DEFAULTS to the ReEq setting, I thought some on this thread might experiment with the FLAT setting & hear what they've been missing.


If you encounter a DVD that sounds harsh, then go back to ReEq, but I have found that MOST BDs do not have that problem, neither do the most recent DVDs. Hope this is helpful.


Classico


----------



## stoked

HTPC users,


I'm currently using a Denon 3806 which has the EDID bug that plagued some HDMI chipsets/GPU's. But the biggest thing that bugged me was the available resolutions it presented to my video card. My PC will generally pick 1440x720 as the default resolution which my projector obviously doesn't like. I get around it by using VNC to login and change the desktop resolution to 720p or 1080p. Also, a lot of games will default to a lower resolution like 800x600 or 1024x768 which my 3806 will not pass through to my pj. Again I have to VNC in to change the rez. However, what bugs me the most is that I don't get the bios screen because of this. So my question is, what is the default resolution that a HTPC will default to when connecting to the 3808, and also does 3808 pass PC resolutions like 800x600 and 1024x768?


Thanks.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/15106586
> 
> 
> For the last couple of weeks I have been living with the Audyssey in the "FLAT" setting. (that means the ReEq is OFF) I have been listening to BD movies & music. With this setting I have discovered greater detail, clarity and spatial dimensions that were missing with Audyssey in the "default" setting.
> 
> 
> It appears that MOST recent movies for BD eliminate the need for ReEq. By applying ReEq to movies that do NOT require it, you are "rolling off" high frequencies that should be maintained "as is". Since the 3808 DEFAULTS to the ReEq setting, I thought some on this thread might experiment with the FLAT setting & hear what they've been missing.
> 
> 
> If you encounter a DVD that sounds harsh, then go back to ReEq, but I have found that MOST BDs do not have that problem, neither do the most recent DVDs. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> 
> Classico



Thanks for this handy tidbit! I had assumed the "Flat" mode meant it was attempting loudness correction without compensating for speaker characteristics, but your post (and the Audyssey FAQ) have straightened this out for me. I will switch to Flat mode and give it a try.

http://www.audyssey.com/faq/index.html#multEQcurve


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15109255
> 
> 
> Thanks for this handy tidbit! I had assumed the "Flat" mode meant it was attempting loudness correction without compensating for speaker characteristics, but your post (and the Audyssey FAQ) have straightened this out for me. I will switch to Flat mode and give it a try.
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/faq/index.html#multEQcurve



Here is another article that discusses the issue:

http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...mic_volume/D3/ 


I found this most enlightening--and I think you might as well.


Classico


----------



## catman2

*flat is a good sounding* Eq I agree, the other thing I have done is copy the flat curve to manual eq and boost the subs a bit, but i think the audyssey curve is more complicated (more bands) than the manual eq, and theoretically better sounding.(more is not always better though,look at pultec and other famed eq controls with only a treble and bass control on !!).


and while i'm at it, pure direct seems to sound fuller and warmer than stereo,although i dont like having the display switched off.any thoughts on that?


and also, i found that using a mic stand/tripod when setting up the audyessy really improved the EQ accuracy.The curve now reflected cuts in the problem areas of the frequency i was identifying at main listening position. I did fewer samples (4) of a smaller space (main sofa and just in front), and that helped. I guess otherwise you may be fixing a peak or a trough in eq that occurs say on a side sofa near the wall where the bass is boomy, where no-one is going to sit for a movie in my room !


----------



## Raptor007

I switched to Flat and I do find it more clear sounding. I'll stick with Flat. I think I need to recalibrate in the middle of the night though... I live next to a busy street and there were cars going by the whole time I calibrated.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/15109818
> 
> 
> Here is another article that discusses the issue:
> 
> http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...mic_volume/D3/
> 
> 
> I found this most enlightening--and I think you might as well.
> 
> 
> Classico



I think you copy-pasted a link that the forum had truncated... here's the full link:
http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...mic_volume/D3/ 


> Quote:
> The high-frequency roll-off that is in the Denons and other receivers is called the Audyssey Curve. That assumes that the mix was done for theaters [and therefore mixed with increased high-frequencies to compensate for the sound passing through a large cinema screen]. So if you have a mix that was actually done for the home, we recommend that you switch to the Audyssey Flat Curve. The problem is, you don't always know. I wish the studios would make it clearer, who does it and who does not. It's not the majority of them, but there are someNew Line and a few otherswho do this. So we have no way of making it automatic, because we have no way of knowing whether the mix was done for theaters or for home. But if you do know you've got a near field mix, you should set it to Flat.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoked* /forum/post/15108550
> 
> 
> HTPC users,
> 
> 
> I'm currently using a Denon 3806 which has the EDID bug that plagued some HDMI chipsets/GPU's. But the biggest thing that bugged me was the available resolutions it presented to my video card. My PC will generally pick 1440x720 as the default resolution which my projector obviously doesn't like. I get around it by using VNC to login and change the desktop resolution to 720p or 1080p. Also, a lot of games will default to a lower resolution like 800x600 or 1024x768 which my 3806 will not pass through to my pj. Again I have to VNC in to change the rez. However, what bugs me the most is that I don't get the bios screen because of this. So my question is, what is the default resolution that a HTPC will default to when connecting to the 3808, and also does 3808 pass PC resolutions like 800x600 and 1024x768?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Provided you update your firmware on the 3808, you will not have the EDID bug. The 3808 had it when it first came out, but they stealth fixed it (never admitted a problem, but the problem was fixed).


I have an ASUS G45 motherboard. The BIOS screen is only 640x480 and fills the center of my TV, sorta small, but doable if you sit close (since you rarely need the BIOS this is not too bad). The TV comes up in native 1080p, so no worries there.


----------



## dban

Just configured the Audyssey and now i get no subwoofer signal in stereo or direct modes. Works fine in all other surround modes. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/15111385
> 
> 
> Just configured the Audyssey and now i get no subwoofer signal in stereo or direct modes. Works fine in all other surround modes. What did I do wrong?



I noticed after doing the Audyssey upgrade that I had to configure the Subwoofer Mode setting to "LFE+Main" (rather than LFE) in the 2ch Direct/Stereo settings in order to get sound to my sub (indicated by the Sub lighting up on the right-hand side of the interface).


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/15111385
> 
> 
> Just configured the Audyssey and now i get no subwoofer signal in stereo or direct modes. Works fine in all other surround modes. What did I do wrong?



Assuming everything else is ok, check the following in the GUI:


Manual Setup

Audio Setup

2ch Direct/Stereo


You want to make sure Subwoofer is "Yes". The SW mode is dependent on your front speaker size and taste, but since my fronts are "small" I have the mode set to "LFE+Main". Actually if you're listening to standard music in these modes, there's probably no LFE content anyway and having the SW set to LFE only would probably result in no signal to the SW. Use what you like.


Make sure you use the return button to exit this screen or you may inadvertently change the "Setting" value. You should note what it is set to (Custom or Basic) so that you can be sure to leave it set where it was.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15110921
> 
> 
> I switched to Flat and I do find it more clear sounding. I'll stick with Flat. I think I need to recalibrate in the middle of the night though... I live next to a busy street and there were cars going by the whole time I calibrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you copy-pasted a link that the forum had truncated... here's the full link:
> http://www.electronichouse.com/artic...mic_volume/D3/



Thanks for the correction--when I copied the url it was only for the page with the quote you posted.

Just watched "Hairspray" again last night on FLAT setting. It was a revelation. Like you, I have switched to Audyssey FLAT setting permanently. If there is a title which sounds harsh or edgy I will switch back for that title, (and let the ReEq do its thing) then go back to FLAT.


What amazes me is how readily the rolled-off frequencies (for "near field" mixes) were accepted as NORMAL. Then again, I am probably one of the few on this thread who didn't realize I had the incorrect setting. Pretty much like I was probably the last one to turn off the DRC so I could hear TrueHD in all its glory.


Classico


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/15112426
> 
> 
> Then again, I am probably one of the few on this thread who didn't realize I had the incorrect setting. Pretty much like I was probably the last one to turn off the DRC so I could hear TrueHD in all its glory.



Ah, I hadn't fixed that yet, but I just went ahead and did it now. (I'm a pretty recent owner.) Do any other track types have a DRC option, or anything else I should change?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15099824
> 
> 
> Hey, I have a few questions about programming the remote.
> 
> 
> 1) How do I set the remote ID to 2? I did this for the receiver but couldn't figure out how to get the remote itself switched. The manual has instructions, but they didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 2) How do I figure out the remote codes for my Samsung 4671 and Samsung BD-UP5000? The Denon manual just has a huge list of codes under Samsung, with nothing to say which codes go to which devices.



Does anyone have any info on programming the remote? Setting up this remote seems a lot more complicated than doing the old remote that came with my AVR-3300. On the other hand, I think this new one's interface will be nicer to use once it's set up.


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15112617
> 
> 
> Ah, I hadn't fixed that yet, but I just went ahead and did it now. (I'm a pretty recent owner.) Do any other track types have a DRC option, or anything else I should change?



ONLY TrueHD is affected, and as you've probably discovered the setting can only be accessed when playing TrueHD.


As far as your remote is concerned, I suggest, if you have a complex system, to forget the 3808 remote and get yourself a universal remote. There are several--I use the Monster 100 which is like the Logitech 880, except that the ONLINE interface is better and the Monster is better built. IMO


Classico


----------



## stoked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/15111273
> 
> 
> Provided you update your firmware on the 3808, you will not have the EDID bug. The 3808 had it when it first came out, but they stealth fixed it (never admitted a problem, but the problem was fixed).
> 
> 
> I have an ASUS G45 motherboard. The BIOS screen is only 640x480 and fills the center of my TV, sorta small, but doable if you sit close (since you rarely need the BIOS this is not too bad). The TV comes up in native 1080p, so no worries there.



Thanks cybersage. I was aware the EDID sound bug was fixed on the 3808's. Good to hear that 640x480 will pass through the 3808. Would you do me a favour and see if 1024x768 and 800x600 will pass? Assuming your display will accept those resolutions.


Thanks!


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15110921
> 
> 
> I switched to Flat and I do find it more clear sounding. I'll stick with Flat. I think I need to recalibrate in the middle of the night though... I live next to a busy street and there were cars going by the whole time I calibrated.



I would guess this roll-off must be applied to all sources. Unless the Denon "knows" you are playing a BD or a DVD as opposed to a CD or or SACD, it is rolling off the top of everything. May have been better to make "Flat" the default. Good catch guys.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15115674
> 
> 
> I would guess this roll-off must be applied to all sources. Unless the Denon "knows" you are playing a BD or a DVD as opposed to a CD or or SACD, it is rolling off the top of everything. May have been better to make "Flat" the default. Good catch guys.



Well, it is stored independently for each input... which made me surprised all inputs default to the non-flat curve (even "CD")!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15116013
> 
> 
> Well, it is stored independently for each input... which made me surprised all inputs default to the non-flat curve (even "CD")!



One is forced to ask: *WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?* Or did they even consider any audio consequences? Obviously not. One good outcome--you can watch or listen to your video/audio library and hear them all over again--for the FIRST time.


I think we can be fairly certain, that with such sophisticated technology being slowly unveiled, (even as we continue to enjoy the benefits) there will be other such surprises popping up as we dig deeper into this incredible receiver. It makes this AVS forum all the more valuable.


Classico


----------



## MD11

Ok.... question for you 3808 owners..


I just connected a USB drive to the back and copied my itunes library (MP3) to the drive. The files (Songs) appear just fine, but when I select them to play, I get a "file format error"... wtf??


----------



## eckhart

I have followed the setup guide with the new Dynamic EQ/Volume update and the results have been a substantial improvement. However, I could not find the subwoofer "trim levels in the receiver / processor menu" as referenced in the document. Could anyone advise where this resides in the 3808?


----------



## SilvrDrgn

Howdy. I have a Pioneer Elite (Kuro) Pro-1150HD plasma TV with the picture auto-stretch mode turned on. That mode expands 4x3 TV content both directions sideways to fill the whole screen (no vertical black bars onthe left and right side). Recently, I upgraded from an AVR-2807 to an AVR-3808CI which I'm 100% sure is the only recent change I made to my entertainment system. Now the auto-stretch on my TV does not work. The shop I bought it from recommended the first thing I try is to turn off the "HDMI Control" functions. I have done so on both the AVR-3808CI and my TV, but no joy since auto-stretch still doesn't work. I have a feeling that it has something to do with the difference in versions of HDMI protocol supported by my old (HDMI 1.1) and new (HDMI 1.3a) receivers.


Any ideas anyone?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15117122
> 
> 
> I just connected a USB drive to the back and copied my itunes library (MP3) to the drive. The files (Songs) appear just fine, but when I select them to play, I get a "file format error"... wtf??



Did you purchase them from the iTunes store? Sounds like they are "protected" by Apple DRM...


Edit: and that was post 1000....


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15117515
> 
> 
> Did you purchase them from the iTunes store? Sounds like they are "protected" by Apple DRM...
> 
> 
> Edit: and that was post 1000....



I did indeed purchase them. So are you saying (and I don't hold you responsible). That the only MP3's that can be played are non-protected? I.E. free downloads? OR is there an alternative way to do this?


thanks


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15118054
> 
> 
> I did indeed purchase them. So are you saying (and I don't hold you responsible). That the only MP3's that can be played are non-protected? I.E. free downloads? OR is there an alternative way to do this?



Yes, it can only play unprotected iPod music files. Or protected WMA files, since it is a Plays For Sure device.


Or you can just buy your music from Amazon, which is usually cheaper than itunes, and isn't protected. Amazon just sends you an unprotected mp3.


Or you can buy CDs and rip them.


There are lots of options that don't require DRM or doing anything illegal.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stoked* /forum/post/15113627
> 
> 
> Thanks cybersage. I was aware the EDID sound bug was fixed on the 3808's. Good to hear that 640x480 will pass through the 3808. Would you do me a favour and see if 1024x768 and 800x600 will pass? Assuming your display will accept those resolutions.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I know 800 X 600 does. Before I fixed the Persistence Driver issue with the G45 motherboard, it would randomly reset to that resolution. I will check 1024 X 768 tonight (if I do not forget).


----------



## cybrsage

Do I have to recalibrate Audyssey if I switch from the Curved to the Flat setting?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/15119033
> 
> 
> Do I have to recalibrate Audyssey if I switch from the Curved to the Flat setting?



No, both settings are calibrated for you when you run the Auto setup. You can switch back-and-forth between the settings you want to use. I tried this last night, and I believe I am liking the Flat setting too.


So, which do people prefer to use for Stereo (CD) listening? I tried this last night as well, and think the Flat sounds pretty good here, too.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15103276
> 
> 
> If anyone is using TVersity for streaming music, how did you fix the issue that prevents viewing music file? My Denon sees the TVersity media network, but there is an error message 'Not Authorized' which I haven't been able to resolve. I downloaded the current version RC4. Any suggestions from TVersity users?



There are a lot of posts in here that bear on this issue. Turn UPNP off in your router. Temporarily turn off windows firewall and if it works. I use a d-link DI724 wireless router to a d-link DAP1522 bridge in my theatre. Sometimes I get a "not authorized" error for 10min while everything finds each other, then it works fine.

I just found this in the tversity forum (forum.tversity.com) I have not tested it yet:


Looking at the logs we suspect we may know what is causing it. Please try the following:


Open a file called "profiles.xml" (located in the TVersity installation folder) in a text editor (like notepad)

Look for the text "8bfdd67a-eef3-4554-8dfd-3a7f76e263a9"

Under that section look for "UPNP_AV_MediaServer_1.0.default.xml"

Change the word "default" to "allservices" so that it will be "UPNP_AV_MediaServer_1.0.allservices.xml"

Save the file

Restart TVersity and the Denon and try again.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/15118991
> 
> 
> Yes, it can only play unprotected iPod music files. Or protected WMA files, since it is a Plays For Sure device.
> 
> 
> Or you can just buy your music from Amazon, which is usually cheaper than itunes, and isn't protected. Amazon just sends you an unprotected mp3.
> 
> 
> Or you can buy CDs and rip them.
> 
> 
> There are lots of options that don't require DRM or doing anything illegal.



One thing I need to check is to see if the MP3's that I ripped from my CD's are also protected files.. Since itunes did the "ripping" for me. That's a good place to start.


----------



## HyperM3

So I reran the Audyssey a few more times. I love it now with the update. Only downside is that all my speakers are much quieter than before at the same settings. Where before they sounded good at -30, now I have to turn it down to -20 for the same volume.


Dont know why but thats my observation.


----------



## RedCell99

Hello gang!


It's been a while for me and there's "a lot" of info on this site.


I have the 3808 and the Sony 46Z4100 matched with a cheapo Sony DVD player and the Motorolla 6416(3). Everything is hooked up via HDMI going into/through the 3808. From the 3808, I have everything going into HDMI # 1 of the 46Z4100. My Harmony 890 operates everything and I'm one happy camper.


I'm going to purchase an Sony BDPS550 BR player. I'd like to keep my existing DVD player as it can play MP3's (on the rare chance I'd like to play it...as I have the Denon thing-a-ma-gig with a new IPOD playing my movies and entire mp3 collection...don't ask...I know I could have streamed it).


How would you suggest I hook it up in relation to the Harmony. Do I still use HDMI # 1? I want my BR to be the primary player.


All ears and thanks.


Red Cell.


----------



## Plex

I'm planning on getting the Audyssey add-ons today but can i download them to my computer and transfer to the 3808 via flash drive. The last two updates failed during the last 5-10 minutes due to Internet connection loose (3808 id HW to modem) (did work after_ did hard reset and restarted downloading each time) and I don't want this upgrade to have any problems. If I do loose connection again will I be able to restart and finish the upgrade?_


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15121308
> 
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Audyssey add-ons today but can i download them to my computer and transfer to the 3808 via flash drive. The last two updates failed during the last 5-10 minutes due to Internet connection loose (3808 id HW to modem) (did work after_ did hard reset and restarted downloading each time) and I don't want this upgrade to have any problems. If I do loose connection again will I be able to restart and finish the upgrade?
> _


_


I assure you if it were possible to download to a flash, most here would take that route. Denon NEEDS to verify your unit information, current f/w rev. and download DIRECTLY to your 3808. I lost my connection once and each time I turned my unit on it attempted to complete the download. After a few minutes it was DONE. If you are having issues go to the "firmware tracking thread" for the 3808 and there CaptAvs and his crew will get you through it.

Here's that url:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Good luck, Classico_


----------



## stoked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/15119025
> 
> 
> I know 800 X 600 does. Before I fixed the Persistence Driver issue with the G45 motherboard, it would randomly reset to that resolution. I will check 1024 X 768 tonight (if I do not forget).



Thanks so much cybrsage. Much appreciated.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15117262
> 
> 
> Any ideas anyone?



SilvrDrgn,


I doubt that your problem is related to the variables of HDMI 1.1 and 1.3.


Your inability to stretch a 4x3 program would seem to rest in how your video settings are configured on the 3808ci. Check out the manual (under Video Settings) and play around with the different options available.


Report back if you still are having problems. Maybe someone else on this forum can better assist you.


----------



## BuckNaked

Damn! I just ran the latest firmware which I hadn't done in about 6 months. After it finished and I powered back up, some of my setting had been changed.....several inputs which I had named to were reset to their default names, the volumes for the speakers were all different, the i/p scaler had been turned back to A to H, my speaker distances were changed, and God knows what else.


Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a way to recover your old settings without redoing everything? It's been a year since I set this thing up and finished tweaking.....I don't even remember everything I did, and I don't want to re-read 11,000 posts......help! Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/15123415
> 
> 
> Damn! I just ran the latest firmware which I hadn't done in about 6 months. After it finished and I powered back up, some of my setting had been changed.....several inputs which I had named to were reset to their default names, the volumes for the speakers were all different, the i/p scaler had been turned back to A to H, my speaker distances were changed, and God knows what else.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a way to recover your old settings without redoing everything? It's been a year since I set this thing up and finished tweaking.....I don't even remember everything I did, and I don't want to re-read 11,000 posts......help! Thanks.



You can try and restore from configuration backup (should be recent before update). Good to backup current configuration before trying this. It may be best to simply change any settings back to what they should be and save a config.


----------



## BuckNaked




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15123557
> 
> 
> You can try and restore from configuration backup (should be recent before update). Good to backup current configuration before trying this.



How do I do this? What menu, etc.?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15123557
> 
> 
> It may be best to simply change any settings back to what they should be and save a config.



I think all of my Audyssey settings are gone. I don't remember where everything was set. It's even showing a 7.1 configuration, whereas I only have 5.1.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/15124244
> 
> 
> How do I do this? What menu, etc.?
> 
> 
> I think all of my Audyssey settings are gone. I don't remember where everything was set. It's even showing a 7.1 configuration, whereas I only have 5.1.



Check firmware tracking for info's: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Report back where your at...


----------



## aaronwt

i always back up my configuration before any updates. this was one of the features that sold me on the 3808.


----------



## McGoogan

I wanted to throw a question or two out there for all you 3808 users that use the Windows Media sharing or USB storage...


I am about to buy an external hard drive for music (so I can move the CD's to the basement), other than USB is there something else I need to seek for 3808 compatibility?


Secondly, what is the best format to use when I rip/burn to the external drive?? I've noticed several formats:

WAV (Lossless)

Windows Media Audio Pro

Windows Media Audio Lossless


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15124348
> 
> 
> i always back up my configuration before any updates. this was one of the features that sold me on the 3808.



do you then just keep the most recent backup file?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15124896
> 
> 
> do you then just keep the most recent backup file?




You can keep as many as you want on your computer.


----------



## blairy

I currently have all my CD's saved as wav lossless files on the PC in my study. I stream these to the 3808. Downside of this is that there is no ability to randomise the entire playlist.


If I opt to use a HDD connected to a USB port, does the random play function then apply?


What I'm aiming to do is simply turn on internet/usb and hit a button on the remote and have all my music play randomly.


Cheers


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15119424
> 
> 
> One thing I need to check is to see if the MP3's that I ripped from my CD's are also protected files.. Since itunes did the "ripping" for me. That's a good place to start.



They shouldn't be. iTunes only "protects" the stuff you buy through them. But there's a trick. You can use iTunes to burn Audio CDs. These, by their very nature, are *not* protected. Now turn around and rip your newly created audio CD. Guess what? No protection on the ripped content either.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15124997
> 
> 
> You can keep as many as you want on your computer.



Guess I was more curious if there would be a reason to keep multiple older settings.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15126025
> 
> 
> Guess I was more curious if there would be a reason to keep multiple older settings.



I do. I label them as "Pre feature pack upgrade" "Config b4 adding PS3" "Config b4 moving Xbox to TV" etc... This way, I can quickly roll back if I need to re do something.


----------



## Mikl1984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/15119025
> 
> 
> I know 800 X 600 does. Before I fixed the Persistence Driver issue with the G45 motherboard, it would randomly reset to that resolution. I will check 1024 X 768 tonight (if I do not forget).



Please post 2 real-time moninfo EDID reports:

PC-Denon-TV

PC-TV
http://www.entechtaiwan.com/util/moninfo.shtm 

Everything will be visible


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15125338
> 
> 
> I currently have all my CD's saved as wav lossless files on the PC in my study. I stream these to the 3808. Downside of this is that there is no ability to randomise the entire playlist.
> 
> 
> If I opt to use a HDD connected to a USB port, does the random play function then apply?
> 
> 
> What I'm aiming to do is simply turn on internet/usb and hit a button on the remote and have all my music play randomly.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I'm not sure how your stuff is setup but you can kind of solve the no random streaming problem by creating playlists. Just randomize them first. It's not perfect but it works.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15124887
> 
> 
> I wanted to throw a question or two out there for all you 3808 users that use the Windows Media sharing or USB storage...
> 
> 
> I am about to buy an external hard drive for music (so I can move the CD's to the basement), other than USB is there something else I need to seek for 3808 compatibility?
> 
> 
> Secondly, what is the best format to use when I rip/burn to the external drive?? I've noticed several formats:
> 
> WAV (Lossless)
> 
> Windows Media Audio Pro
> 
> Windows Media Audio Lossless



I use MediaMonkey to manage music files in FLAC format and stream to the Denon with Tversity. The problem with USB on the Denon is that with even small libraries (say 30 GB), scrolling gets very slow. It seems the USB function was intended to play an album or two.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15125338
> 
> 
> I currently have all my CD's saved as wav lossless files on the PC in my study. I stream these to the 3808. Downside of this is that there is no ability to randomise the entire playlist.
> 
> 
> If I opt to use a HDD connected to a USB port, does the random play function then apply?
> 
> 
> What I'm aiming to do is simply turn on internet/usb and hit a button on the remote and have all my music play randomly.
> 
> 
> Cheers



As posted below, you can make a randomized playlist (*.m3u file); WinAmp or MediaMonkey can do this. Put it in your music folder and the Denon will recognize it.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15127833
> 
> 
> I use MediaMonkey to manage music files in FLAC format and stream to the Denon with Tversity. The problem with USB on the Denon is that with even small libraries (say 30 GB), scrolling gets very slow. It seems the USB function was intended to play an album or two.
> 
> 
> 
> As posted below, you can make a randomized playlist (*.m3u file); WinAmp or MediaMonkey can do this. Put it in your music folder and the Denon will recognize it.




Any Mac users on here care to weigh in on this form a mac perspective? As mentioned above I've already tried copying my itunes library of MP3's and while they are found by the 3808, when I go to play them, I get a "File format error", even when the files were ripped from a CD and not downloaded from itunes. Is there something itunes does to MP3 files that makes them anything other than MP3?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15128673
> 
> 
> Any Mac users on here care to weigh in on this form a mac perspective? As mentioned above I've already tried copying my itunes library of MP3's and while they are found by the 3808, when I go to play them, I get a "File format error", even when the files were ripped from a CD and not downloaded from itunes. Is there something itunes does to MP3 files that makes them anything other than MP3?



Only thing I can think of is the filename structure. Are your files using a DOS filename: song1.mp3, song2.mp3 etc? Tracks downloaded from iTunes, burnt to a CD and ripped onto a PC work fine (albeit crappy bit rate), so it's not the content per se.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15129029
> 
> 
> Only thing I can think of is the filename structure. Are your files using a DOS filename: song1.mp3, song2.mp3 etc? Tracks downloaded from iTunes, burnt to a CD and ripped onto a PC work fine (albeit crappy bit rate), so it's not the content per se.




Well, good question.. I did format the drive for windows, but I didn't check to see if the files are in that format.. But just to be clear, you're saying your getting songs that are ripped from a CD via itunes to work on yours?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15129094
> 
> 
> Well, good question.. I did format the drive for windows, but I didn't check to see if the files are in that format.. But just to be clear, you're saying your getting songs that are ripped from a CD via itunes to work on yours?



Yes. I rip to mp3 with MediaMonkey to track1.mp3, track2.mp3 etc and then apply tags and cover art. Works fine and gets rid of the GD DRM. Macs used to hide the filename extensions in the resource fork file, so maybe your filenames are confusing the Denon. If I delete a file extension from an mp3 or flac file, put it on a USB drive, the Denon won't even display the filename. How are you ripping to mp3? Will the files play in an mp3 player or work when burnt to a .cda file on a CD?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15127326
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how your stuff is setup but you can kind of solve the no random streaming problem by creating playlists. Just randomize them first. It's not perfect but it works.



I'm using WMP and don't think you can randomize a playlist with WMP. If this can be done I can't work it out.


Thanks


----------



## s-one

Hi All!


I'm getting ready to purchase the 3808 and have a few questions before I do.


1. A lot of the online authorized dealers are still msrp. Do you foresee the price of the 3808 coming down on Black Friday?


2. I just purchased a Samsung LN55A950 hdtv. For those of you that have the 3808 and LN55A950 are there any issues with them working together?


3. With the purchase of my new hdtv, I also bought a Samsung BD-P1500 blue ray player. Any known issues with these two working hdma 1.3a together?


4. Are you finding the network connectivity worth the extra cost compared to the non-network 2808?


Thank you much!

s-one


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s-one* /forum/post/15129748
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Are you finding the network connectivity worth the extra cost compared to the non-network 2808?
> 
> 
> Thank you much!
> 
> s-one



Network connectivity was a huge factor in my purchase decision about a year ago. I like the updates and upgrades and love the streaming and control from the pc. The PC interface could really use an overhaul but it's effective (there is Command3808 which is a little better) but I wouldn't be surprised if they saved that for the next gen.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15129360
> 
> 
> Yes. I rip to mp3 with MediaMonkey to track1.mp3, track2.mp3 etc and then apply tags and cover art. Works fine and gets rid of the GD DRM. Macs used to hide the filename extensions in the resource fork file, so maybe your filenames are confusing the Denon. If I delete a file extension from an mp3 or flac file, put it on a USB drive, the Denon won't even display the filename. How are you ripping to mp3? Will the files play in an mp3 player or work when burnt to a .cda file on a CD?



The only software I use is itunes, I don't have any 3rd party stuff. If you can recommend anything, I'm all ears. The only mp3 player I have is an Apple ipod, so I can't really tell you if they would work in a generic mp3 player.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s-one* /forum/post/15129748
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to purchase the 3808 and have a few questions before I do.
> 
> 
> 1. A lot of the online authorized dealers are still msrp. Do you foresee the price of the 3808 coming down on Black Friday?



I looked EVERYWHERE, and the best I could get is a measly $50 off.. It's a retail box. If you want a deep discount, the 2808 is going for the $600's.




> Quote:
> 2. I just purchased a Samsung LN55A950 hdtv. For those of you that have the 3808 and LN55A950 are there any issues with them working together?
> 
> 
> 3. With the purchase of my new hdtv, I also bought a Samsung BD-P1500 blue ray player. Any known issues with these two working hdma 1.3a together?



I have a Sony TV and Sony Blue Ray, so I'll pass on these except to say it's all working well.



> Quote:
> 4. Are you finding the network connectivity worth the extra cost compared to the non-network 2808?
> 
> 
> Thank you much!
> 
> s-one




I have a 2808 brand new in the box right here waiting for the UPS call tag.. I decided last minute to go with the 3808 because I love being able to keep up with the newest technology (with in reason). I was able to update the firmware and upload some new features as soon as I got it hooked up to my network with little work. Then there is the ability to go into your web browser and tweak eveything as if your laptop or desktop were a full function remote.


There are other difference I'm told under the hood, like better amp, and stuff like that but I don't know anything about that.


----------



## armaraas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s-one* /forum/post/15129748
> 
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to purchase the 3808 and have a few questions before I do.
> 
> 
> 1. A lot of the online authorized dealers are still msrp. Do you foresee the price of the 3808 coming down on Black Friday?
> 
> 
> 2. I just purchased a Samsung LN55A950 hdtv. For those of you that have the 3808 and LN55A950 are there any issues with them working together?
> 
> 
> 3. With the purchase of my new hdtv, I also bought a Samsung BD-P1500 blue ray player. Any known issues with these two working hdma 1.3a together?
> 
> 
> 4. Are you finding the network connectivity worth the extra cost compared to the non-network 2808?
> 
> 
> Thank you much!
> 
> s-one



1. They are probably only allowed to quote MSRP online even though they're authorized. You HAVE to call to get their best price (6 Ave, JR, etc), they will not even give the price over online chat, they will tell you to call. You should be able to get a decent discount of at least a few hundred off.


2. I have a newer Samsung 61A750 DLP, I have had no issues, not sure how many people you'll find with that exact tv and receiver.


3. Don't know anything about that player.


4. I went with the 3808 over a Marantz 7002, being able to do updates over the network was a big deciding factor for me personally. As far as being worth the price difference over the 2808, that will have to be your call, I personally was not considering that receiver as an option.


----------



## s-one

Thank you for the info rec head, md11 and armaraas.


----------



## catman2

MD11> I have a mac and 30,000 mp3 files that I am playing with the Denon, mostly ripped from my CD collection. I would be happy to assist if you have tech problems. I am streaming using twonkymedia, with the files hosted in an itunes folder on a Qnap pro 2, or directly from my mac. It all works fine for me, but DRM files don't play. I have mp3/wav etc.I think .m4a files don't play, and will have to check apple lossless also.


but the interface GUI is sllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww for scrolling. the ps3 ca scroll about 20 times faster.


but I love the denon overall, the networking stuff is good now, and audyssey great, and it sounds fantastic too. great amp.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15130036
> 
> 
> I looked EVERYWHERE, and the best I could get is a measly $50 off.. It's a retail box. If you want a deep discount, the 2808 is going for the $600's.
> 
> ...



Call AVS folks and/or 6th Ave. Tell them you are an AVS users and want the AVS pricing.


----------



## eyespy39

Just a suggestion: Why not connect your iPod to the Denon via USB? I understand that this was not your primary goal here but on the other hand that might deliver just what you were wanting.

When formatting your USB-drive for Windows, did you format FAT32? How did you name the volume? Volume names schould be no longer than 11 letters, file names no longer than 8 letters plus 3 for the extension, as mentioned by dloose.


----------



## Arry

Hi


Hope someone can help me. I have the Denon 3808 setup for playing music through the network.


I can play internet radio no problem however I am currently unable to play media from the pc.


I can see the files from the denon but when I go to play them it says empty?


I ripped them using EAC to FLAC format and can play them fine on the PC using windows media player.


Any ideas?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15129738
> 
> 
> I'm using WMP and don't think you can randomize a playlist with WMP. If this can be done I can't work it out.



Try MediaMonkey or WinAmp for managing your music library. Both are much more flexible than WMP, both have free versions that work fine. Both can make and export custom playlists. Neither can play all DRM protected content. My advice is to remove DRM from your files - before you end up not being able to access them at all. My personal preference is MM.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15131215
> 
> 
> MD11> I have a mac and 30,000 mp3 files that I am playing with the Denon, mostly ripped from my CD collection. I would be happy to assist if you have tech problems. I am streaming using twonkymedia, with the files hosted in an itunes folder on a Qnap pro 2, or directly from my mac. It all works fine for me, but DRM files don't play. I have mp3/wav etc.I think .m4a files don't play, and will have to check apple lossless also.
> 
> 
> but the interface GUI is sllllllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww for scrolling. the ps3 ca scroll about 20 times faster.
> 
> 
> but I love the denon overall, the networking stuff is good now, and audyssey great, and it sounds fantastic too. great amp.



An alternative to twonkyMedia is firefly http://www.fireflymediaserver.org , available for different operating systems. (Please search for the most stable nightly build.)

I can't say whether it offers faster scrolling, but it's free, so why not give it a try.


Edit:

Firefly seems not to adopt the DNLA standard or to be UPnP-compatible. Anyway it stays invisible to the Denon.


But there's yet another alternative that at least is streaming to the Denon. It's Elgato's software EyeConnect http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/main...onnect.en.html . After 30 days trial period, music streaming continues to work, only video streaming ceases, so one can consider it legally cost-free, too. Again, I can't compare it speedwise…


----------



## ricardofeitoza

Good morning!


I did the Audyssey config and the sound improved a lot. I just want to know what to do now to improve it more.

What features to turn on/off.

When i m watching movies as an example, The incredible Hulk( Blu-ray) is amazing but the Transformers Blu-ray i have to Crank it up to -8 db to have the same impact that i have at -20db with Hulk.

And with Music is even worse!!! I can t feel the power comming out of the speakers and my 2 Studio60 as front are not having any work. The center is mostly doing all the work. What do i do?

I tried to read page by page of this thread but it s to much, thousands and thousands of replies.

If anyone can send me a link of basic/advanced 3808 configuration i would really apreciate.


Thank you


Rick


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15132632
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> 
> I did the Audyssey config and the sound improved a lot. I just want to know what to do now to improve it more.
> 
> What features to turn on/off.
> 
> When i m watching movies as an example, The incredible Hulk( Blu-ray) is amazing but the Transformers Blu-ray i have to Crank it up to -8 db to have the same impact that i have at -20db with Hulk.
> 
> And with Music is even worse!!! I can t feel the power comming out of the speakers and my 2 Studio60 as front are not having any work. The center is mostly doing all the work. What do i do?
> 
> I tried to read page by page of this thread but it s to much, thousands and thousands of replies.
> 
> If anyone can send me a link of basic/advanced 3808 configuration i would really apreciate.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Rick



Movie tracks are kind of a hit or miss. Transformers for example isn't known for its soundtrack. But you definitely should read the Official Audyssey thread. There is an FAQ there for optimal setting up of Audyssey. As for music, most are 2CH so you may be better of using SOURCE DIRECT mode.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15132632
> 
> 
> And with Music is even worse!!! I can t feel the power comming out of the speakers and my 2 Studio60 as front are not having any work. The center is mostly doing all the work. What do i do?



- I would put the receiver in stereo mode for music. If you have something like Dolby Pro Logic IIx (Cinema) on, it will direct a lot of the sound to the center channel. You can also set it to Dolby Pro Logic IIx (Music).


----------



## ricardofeitoza

One more question! I plugging my Ipod via the usb port at the front ( yes i configured it to the front one) and nothing shows to me at the net/usb menu. What am i doing wrong?


thx again


Rick


----------



## codee

Good afternoon guys -


I picked up the 3808CI yesterday and I love it so far!


I have a question about trying to achieve 7.1+Bi-Amping...


-front left+right speakers are Klipsch RF-82s

-center channel is a klipsch RC-52

-4 - RS-42s for the side+rear surrounds

-2 Subs, both Klipsch, RW12d and a sub-12


I am currently running a 7.1 setup, but I'd like to bi-amp as well if possible? Is it possible to add a 2nd amp attached to a set of preouts on the denon to allow the reciever to still perform the 7.1 processing (even though the amount of movies with true 7.1 is minimal at best)? I'd love to achieve this, but not sure if its possible from the standpoint of the receiver and settings...Would something like a NAD-C272 amp do the trick? I love to listen loud, and be able to "feel" what i'm listening to...


Thanks for any insight guys, I love this receiver so far!


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codee* /forum/post/15134439
> 
> 
> Good afternoon guys -
> 
> 
> I picked up the 3808CI yesterday and I love it so far!
> 
> 
> I have a question about trying to achieve 7.1+Bi-Amping...
> 
> 
> -front left+right speakers are Klipsch RF-82s
> 
> -center channel is a klipsch RC-52
> 
> -4 - RS-42s for the side+rear surrounds
> 
> -2 Subs, both Klipsch, RW12d and a sub-12
> 
> 
> I am currently running a 7.1 setup, but I'd like to bi-amp as well if possible? Is it possible to add a 2nd amp attached to a set of preouts on the denon to allow the reciever to still perform the 7.1 processing (even though the amount of movies with true 7.1 is minimal at best)? I'd love to achieve this, but not sure if its possible from the standpoint of the receiver and settings...Would something like a NAD-C272 amp do the trick? I love to listen loud, and be able to "feel" what i'm listening to...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any insight guys, I love this receiver so far!



I have that very setup. Pre-out L/R to a second amp drives the bass on my front speakers. I also use the pre-out l/r *surround* to drive a second sub. A totally immersive 3D sound experience that you can "feel" as well as hear.


Classico


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15120499
> 
> 
> So I reran the Audyssey a few more times. I love it now with the update. Only downside is that all my speakers are much quieter than before at the same settings. Where before they sounded good at -30, now I have to turn it down to -20 for the same volume.
> 
> 
> Dont know why but thats my observation.



I noticed the same thing as well. Mine used to be at an OK listening level at about -30 to -25. Now it needs to be at -20. Plus, after running the auto-setup, Audyssey Dynamic Volume still does not seem to be doing a very good job at controlling when loud commercials come on during TV broadcast. It set up the distances to all of my speakers off by a couple of feet each. Wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/15123284
> 
> 
> SilvrDrgn,
> 
> 
> I doubt that your problem is related to the variables of HDMI 1.1 and 1.3.
> 
> 
> Your inability to stretch a 4x3 program would seem to rest in how your video settings are configured on the 3808ci. Check out the manual (under Video Settings) and play around with the different options available.
> 
> 
> Report back if you still are having problems. Maybe someone else on this forum can better assist you.



I messed with every setting I could in the video setup, but nothing has seemed to help. Still having the issue with auto-stretch not working (can still do it manually though).


----------



## joe bloe

how can i get itunes on my computer to play thru the denon in net/usb mode?


the internet radio choices show my mac id but when selected it shows--empty--


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe bloe* /forum/post/15139681
> 
> 
> how can i get itunes on my computer to play thru the denon in net/usb mode?
> 
> 
> the internet radio choices show my mac id but when selected it shows--empty--



That "Mac" ID, isn't related to Mac(intosh).. it's a network thing... I too would like to know how to access my desktop (or for that matter) laptop network itunes..


----------



## joe bloe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15139726
> 
> 
> That "Mac" ID, isn't related to Mac(intosh).. it's a network thing... I too would like to know how to access my desktop (or for that matter) laptop network itunes..



oh - thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15139726
> 
> 
> That "Mac" ID, isn't related to Mac(intosh).. it's a network thing... I too would like to know how to access my desktop (or for that matter) laptop network itunes..



You can't stream from itunes to the Denon. I don't know about DLNA servers for apples but there are a few for the pc. Tversity and Twonkymedia are two commonly used pc apps. You can search "DLNA servers" to find out more bout them.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wuench* /forum/post/15099365
> 
> 
> According to the manual addendum it uses the RS232 port for Sirius.



I, too looked this up.


The 3808 manual addendum, page 9, states that it connects to the 232C terminal, the RS-232 port.


How does one use RS232 control, with Sirius?


I'll go look on RCcentral installer's forum.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15138998
> 
> 
> I messed with every setting I could in the video setup, but nothing has seemed to help. Still having the issue with auto-stretch not working (can still do it manually though).



The good news is that at least you can still do it manually.










The only other suggestion I can offer is to try setting your Denon AVR to "No Scaling" (I believe this is found in the HDMI settings parameter). This will pass through the video resolution straight to your display without the AVR touching it.


It's possible that if you have the AVR set to 1080p scaling, or some other similar setting, it is locking in the resolution to your display, which then does not allow the auto-stretch function to work.


I'm not familiar with your previous Denon AVR, but it may have only offered a straight pass through of the video and did not have the ability to do its own scaling.


----------



## drakoff

I just got a new panasonic bluray and 3808ci at costco, connected to my Phillips 1080i plasma. I also have my DIsh HD box going into the 3808. everything is hooked up by HDMI only: bluray and dish box go through the 3808. Everything looks and sounds great. I get 1080i from the bluray and DISH box. soon, I'll brave the net setup and get a better remote. (any suggestions here?)


Yesterday I popped in my favorite old StarTrek next generation DVDs. These are in fullscreen not widescreen format. For the life of me, no matter which settings I toggle on the Bluray output or 3808, the image is stretched to fill the screen and hence distorted. I would rather keep the aspect ratio preserved, and have black bars.

My neighbor came by with HellBoyII, which he accidentally rented as fullscreen (not widescreen) same problem.


Any help here would be much appreciated!

Also, I'd like to still be able to use the 3808 to upconvert a widescreen anamorphic DVD when I watch those.


THANKS MUCH

//Dasher//


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drakoff* /forum/post/15142820
> 
> 
> I just got a new panasonic bluray and 3808ci at costco, connected to my Phillips 1080i plasma. I also have my DIsh HD box going into the 3808. everything is hooked up by HDMI only: bluray and dish box go through the 3808. Everything looks and sounds great. I get 1080i from the bluray and DISH box. soon, I'll brave the net setup and get a better remote. (any suggestions here?)
> 
> 
> Yesterday I popped in my favorite old StarTrek next generation DVDs. These are in fullscreen not widescreen format. For the life of me, no matter which settings I toggle on the Bluray output or 3808, the image is stretched to fill the screen and hence distorted. I would rather keep the aspect ratio preserved, and have black bars.
> 
> My neighbor came by with HellBoyII, which he accidentally rented as fullscreen (not widescreen) same problem.
> 
> 
> Any help here would be much appreciated!
> 
> Also, I'd like to still be able to use the 3808 to upconvert a widescreen anamorphic DVD when I watch those.
> 
> 
> THANKS MUCH
> 
> //Dasher//



In "HDMI Setup" set "Aspect" to "Normal" (rather than "Full"). If that doesn't fix it then the problem is somewhere other than the 3808.


This would have to be changed back to "Full" for widescreen anamorphic. It's often easier to make this change in your monitor or DVD player, however.


----------



## NovaKane

drakoff,


Is it possible that you might need to alter a setting on your display? I know for my Sony XBR4, my Blu-ray input is set at "FULL" (other options are "Wide Zoom", "Normal" and "Zoom").


If I use any other setting than "FULL", the picture will distort to fill the screen.


So pop in Star Trek and change the Zoom settings on your display until you get the black bars on the side. If that works, then use this setting as your default for that input. If that doesn't work...there could be a zoom function in your Panasonic that needs to be adjusted (see manual). I'm not too sure the Denon plays around with zoom functions. Maybe someone else can address that (edit: and it looks like Jmonier has).


Once you find the right setting for your display (and make it your default setting for that particular input), you should be able to view upconverted DVDs and Blu-rays in the proper aspect ratio, even if they are full screen (which would have black bars on the sides, or in some cases on the top and bottom, as well).


----------



## stevesemailbox

I just got a 3808ci and I am trying to play the Hulk 2.35 DVD on the Sony Bdps301 that is upgraded to the latest V4 firmware. I only get 16:9 and I cannot seem to get the 2.35 aspect. Do I have a setting wrong? Please help.


----------



## proctoman

I am sure this has been answered before. Anyway, is it possible to hook up four HDMI input sources and 1 or more component sources? My DVD, DirecTV, XBOX, and PS3 all occupy my HDMI slots. I want to hook up my computer which has a DVI output. So, I already have a DVI to component adapter and thus my question.


Thanks in advance


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesemailbox* /forum/post/15143746
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808ci and I am trying to play the Hulk 2.35 DVD on the Sony Bdps301 that is upgraded to the latest V4 firmware. I only get 16:9 and I cannot seem to get the 2.35 aspect. Do I have a setting wrong? Please help.



If you're talking about Ang Lee's version with Eric Bana, it is 1.85. The back cover of the case has it improperly listed as 2.35 (check out Hi-Def Digest's review if you want to verify).


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/15144401
> 
> 
> I am sure this has been answered before. Anyway, is it possible to hook up four HDMI input sources and 1 or more component sources? My DVD, DirecTV, XBOX, and PS3 all occupy my HDMI slots. I want to hook up my computer which has a DVI output. So, I already have a DVI to component adapter and thus my question.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



If this is a trick question, then I'm stumped.


On the other hand, if this is as straightforward as it seems to be, then yes, you can use up all your hdmi inputs, and I would imagine any combination of the component, composite and s-videos inputs on the Denon.


----------



## catman2

joe,


try eyeconnect or twonkyvision if you are on a mac, i think eyeconnect might be easiest for you if all you want to do is stream itunes. demos are free, I think eyeconnect is always free for music. you can also stream video if you have a client that can recieve it like an xbox/PS3 etc


----------



## proctoman

I am by no means a giant when it comes to AV. The problem seems that the component inputs are named the same as the HDMI inputs and each has to be assigned in the DENON to either component or HDMI. So, how would I use a component input when all of my HDMI inputs are occupied? By the way I output to my 65 Panny via HDMI.


Thanks again.


----------



## catman2

Just wanted to recommend the QNAP Pro 2 to felllow Denon users.it's a network hard drive (1TB)with twonkymedia built in, so it serves music and movies without a media PC /mac being left on 24 hours a day!.. I am using it with a ps3 and the denon 3808, and finally I have a DLNA client that is rocksolid with 30,000 mp3 files , 200 movies , can do bitorrent, web page serving etc, and consumes 14 watts, yes 14 ! my mac did the same thing at 350 Watts minimum.


only other thing I did was take my linksys WRT54G router and change the firmware to open source DD-WRT, finally my network works without things appearing and dissappearing, and HD streams perfectly.


Anyone else got gear that just works with our setups? speakers/zone ideas/ipods/remotes/splitters/etc


I also use a Next Gen RF remote so I can use my zone 2 remote about 60ft away from the amp itself, with no IR emitters or recievers etc, just converts your IR command into RF and back into IR at the other end.Works great with Zone 2 remote.Fits in the battery compartment,so invisible!


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/15144627
> 
> 
> I am by no means a giant when it comes to AV. The problem seems that the component inputs are named the same as the HDMI inputs and each has to be assigned in the DENON to either component or HDMI. So, how would I use a component input when all of my HDMI inputs are occupied? By the way I output to my 65 Panny via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Maybe you have to rename the inputs and then specify whether it's hdmi or component.


I know you can do it. The information you seek has to be in the manual. There's no way that you only get a set amount of hdmi/component inputs, and using some or all of one kind eliminates you from using the other.


I might be wrong, though, as I'm not an AV giant like some of the other people in this thread.


----------



## codee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/15144627
> 
> 
> I am by no means a giant when it comes to AV. The problem seems that the component inputs are named the same as the HDMI inputs and each has to be assigned in the DENON to either component or HDMI. So, how would I use a component input when all of my HDMI inputs are occupied? By the way I output to my 65 Panny via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.





I had this same exact issue/question when I got mine...It can be done, BUT best I could tell is you have to "share" inputs and set each input to auto. For example, I have PS3, Xbox360, Comcast DVR, and Dish DVR all connected using HDMI. Furthermore, I have a wii and old xbox running XBMC which both output in component format only. If you take the hdmi input labled as 1 "dvr" or whatever the back panel calls it, there is a corresponding component input as well. if the HDMI compnoent is on, the reciever defaults to that but if you turn off whatever is connected using hdmi to that input then it falls back to the component input automatically.


Example -


input 1 hdmi is comcast dvr

input 1 component is the wii


to play the wii, I have to physically turn the dvr off and then it automatically switches to the wii...naturally the dvr needs to be on sometimes so you would either have to switch it to component ONLY in that particular input setup or put the wii on a different input that doesnt need to have the primary device on most of the time (I have my xbmc tied to the same input as my 360, and the wii on the same input as the ps3)


Its a little tricker then most recievers, but it does work.


----------



## NovaKane

Proctoman,


If you look at page 39 of the 3808ci manual (Assign), the settings that are bolded are only default. It appears that you can assign your components to any of the inputs, designate whether they are hdmi or component, and then rename them to anything that suits you (for instance I have one input that I labeled as DirecTV, one Blu-Ray, one HD DVD, etc...).


----------



## stevesemailbox

Thanks , I wish I had posted this question prior to 4 hours of frustration, manual study, internet research, and firmware upgrades. UNIVERSAL POS!

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevesemailbox* /forum/post/15145009
> 
> 
> Thanks , I wish I had posted this question prior to 4 hours of frustration, manual study, internet research, and firmware upgrades. UNIVERSAL POS!
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



And or what it's worth, I found getting the ip address of the receiver and then using the internet browser to set these things is a lot easier than even the GUI menu and quicker by a good margin.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe bloe* /forum/post/15139681
> 
> 
> how can i get itunes on my computer to play thru the denon in net/usb mode?



I got Apple AirPort Extreme. It connects to iTunes via WiFi, and to your Denon via audio cables to a spare input. It integrates nicely with iTunes (you get a little pull-down in the lower right corner of iTunes where you select what speakers to route audio to: Computer speakers vs AirPort). The advantage of this method is that it allows all of your iTunes-licensed songs to play.


I know there are some similar 3rd party solutions that tap into the audio driver of the PC, but I can't find their names right now.


----------



## bombtrack

Stupid question ... I bought a Tritton surround sound headset for late night gaming. Instead of constantly switching the optic cable for either listening to the headset or listening through my speakers, I'd much rather plug the headset directly into the optic IN on the back of my 3808 and have it work that way. I did that but then I was completely lost trying to set it up within the 3808 menus.


Has anyone done this? Can you give me a simple explanation of how to do this with the 3808?


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/15144744
> 
> 
> Proctoman,
> 
> 
> If you look at page 39 of the 3808ci manual (Assign), the settings that are bolded are only default. It appears that you can assign your components to any of the inputs, designate whether they are hdmi or component, and then rename them to anything that suits you (for instance I have one input that I labeled as DirecTV, one Blu-Ray, one HD DVD, etc...).



Yeah, you can (and should) reassign the inputs for the way you actually use the unit.


For example, if you run optical from your TV to the receiver as "TV/CBL", it'll pick up the signal more quickly if you set the "TV/CBL" HDMI input to "None". Otherwise the receiver searches the HDMI for a moment before checking the optical.


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/15141491
> 
> 
> The good news is that at least you can still do it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other suggestion I can offer is to try setting your Denon AVR to "No Scaling" (I believe this is found in the HDMI settings parameter). This will pass through the video resolution straight to your display without the AVR touching it.
> 
> 
> It's possible that if you have the AVR set to 1080p scaling, or some other similar setting, it is locking in the resolution to your display, which then does not allow the auto-stretch function to work.
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with your previous Denon AVR, but it may have only offered a straight pass through of the video and did not have the ability to do its own scaling.



I don't think scaling is turned on, but I will give it a double-check later today. Thanks!


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drakoff* /forum/post/15142820
> 
> 
> and get a better remote. (any suggestions here?)



I would recommend the Logitech Harmony 880, 890 or 1000. I have the 880, and it handles every component of my system flawlessly.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/15144627
> 
> 
> I am by no means a giant when it comes to AV. The problem seems that the component inputs are named the same as the HDMI inputs and each has to be assigned in the DENON to either component or HDMI. So, how would I use a component input when all of my HDMI inputs are occupied? By the way I output to my 65 Panny via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



The HDMI and Component inputs are actually identified as 1,2,3 etc. The named designations on the back panel are only the default assignment (that's why they're in parentheses) and can be ignored. If you're using analog audio then you assign the Component or HDMI (by number) to the input (renamed or not) that the audio is connected to, otherwise you can pick almost any input and are not limited to a specific name. (Analog audio, SVHS or composite cannot be reassigned but SPDIF or Coax can be.)


You'll find everything in the setup for the particular input.


----------



## MD11

Ok, so I finally converted my MP3 files to .WAV files and attached the USB drive. The files come up just fine and even begin to play this time (rather than say invalid file format).. BUT.. there is no audio! I can't win!


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## redsanda

I'm having problems with getting my sub to work on 3808. I've gone through most of the posts but nothing seems to work. The manual is worthless in this department as well.


Audyssey can't detect it.

I have subwoofer set to "YES"

LFE + Main on


I'm a noob in the AV area so I'm probably not giving enough info.


Thanks


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsanda* /forum/post/15147466
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with getting my sub to work on 3808. I've gone through most of the posts but nothing seems to work. The manual is worthless in this department as well.
> 
> 
> Audyssey can't detect it.
> 
> I have subwoofer set to "YES"
> 
> LFE + Main on
> 
> 
> I'm a noob in the AV area so I'm probably not giving enough info.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Don't take this the wrong way if it's not the case, but I actually went as far as called Denon for tech support and while on hold, I figured out that I never turned on the Sub.. They're self powered/amplified as you might know, but being a "Speaker" we don't think of turning them on.. we just plug them in.


I turned it on and bang! it was instantly recognized in the auto-setup


if not, then also make sure you're in the correct input in the back of the 3808 as it's not very clearly labeled.


----------



## drakoff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/15143708
> 
> 
> drakoff,
> 
> 
> Is it possible that you might need to alter a setting on your display? I know for my Sony XBR4, my Blu-ray input is set at "FULL" (other options are "Wide Zoom", "Normal" and "Zoom").
> 
> 
> If I use any other setting than "FULL", the picture will distort to fill the screen.
> 
> 
> So pop in Star Trek and change the Zoom settings on your display until you get the black bars on the side. If that works, then use this setting as your default for that input. If that doesn't work...there could be a zoom function in your Panasonic that needs to be adjusted (see manual). I'm not too sure the Denon plays around with zoom functions. Maybe someone else can address that (edit: and it looks like Jmonier has).
> 
> 
> Once you find the right setting for your display (and make it your default setting for that particular input), you should be able to view upconverted DVDs and Blu-rays in the proper aspect ratio, even if they are full screen (which would have black bars on the sides, or in some cases on the top and bottom, as well).



All better now. Turns out that the BluRay itself has 2 different 16:9 output settings, one of them is just "16:9" the other is "16:9 Full". I mistakenly presumed that because I was wathcing a DVD encoded as "full screen" I shoudl set the blu ray to 16:9 full, and I was wrong. When set to 16:9 plain, the setup is fine. However, I do have gray bars, I would prefer black bars, but what can you do. THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## proctoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codee* /forum/post/15144700
> 
> 
> I had this same exact issue/question when I got mine...It can be done, BUT best I could tell is you have to "share" inputs and set each input to auto. For example, I have PS3, Xbox360, Comcast DVR, and Dish DVR all connected using HDMI. Furthermore, I have a wii and old xbox running XBMC which both output in component format only. If you take the hdmi input labled as 1 "dvr" or whatever the back panel calls it, there is a corresponding component input as well. if the HDMI compnoent is on, the reciever defaults to that but if you turn off whatever is connected using hdmi to that input then it falls back to the component input automatically.
> 
> 
> Example -
> 
> 
> input 1 hdmi is comcast dvr
> 
> input 1 component is the wii
> 
> 
> to play the wii, I have to physically turn the dvr off and then it automatically switches to the wii...naturally the dvr needs to be on sometimes so you would either have to switch it to component ONLY in that particular input setup or put the wii on a different input that doesnt need to have the primary device on most of the time (I have my xbmc tied to the same input as my 360, and the wii on the same input as the ps3)
> 
> 
> Its a little tricker then most recievers, but it does work.



This sounds like the answer I was looking for. Let me get this right. If all of my HDMI inputs are occupied, I can still make use of one of the component inputs. Right? In the Denon GUI all you have to do is change the input value to "auto". Right? The Denon then is able to determine whether to display the HDMI device or the Component device based upon which one is active. Right? If this is true, what happens if both devices are on at the same time?


Thanks for putting up with my noobness.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsanda* /forum/post/15147466
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with getting my sub to work on 3808. I've gone through most of the posts but nothing seems to work. The manual is worthless in this department as well.
> 
> 
> Audyssey can't detect it.
> 
> I have subwoofer set to "YES"
> 
> LFE + Main on
> 
> 
> I'm a noob in the AV area so I'm probably not giving enough info.
> 
> 
> Thanks



What input do you have it in the 3808? is the sub on? Where do you have the "volume" button on the sub set at?


----------



## joe bloe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15144622
> 
> 
> joe,
> 
> 
> try eyeconnect or twonkyvision if you are on a mac, i think eyeconnect might be easiest for you if all you want to do is stream itunes. demos are free, I think eyeconnect is always free for music. you can also stream video if you have a client that can recieve it like an xbox/PS3 etc



thanks everyone for all the input - so i downloaded eyeconnect, everything looked fine - my denon's ip address was recognized and my i-tunes music came up on the media server selection - however, when i selected play it showed 'server disconnected' and then showed the 'now playing' w/ song title and 0% -

i then realized i got the same results w/ internet radio now - no play --after a little stress-out i uninstalled eyeconnect and cycled the denon - internet radio is back working - i'm sure there's probably something wrong on my end, but i'm not sure i want to mess with this again - i can always plug my laptop's headphone output into the ipod input of the denon-


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drakoff* /forum/post/15148672
> 
> 
> However, I do have gray bars, I would prefer black bars, but what can you do. THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!



Glad your problem will full screen videos is resolved.










I sent you a PM in regards to the gray bars.


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15147437
> 
> 
> Ok, so I finally converted my MP3 files to .WAV files and attached the USB drive. The files come up just fine and even begin to play this time (rather than say invalid file format).. BUT.. there is no audio! I can't win!
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



Never used the usb inputs, but are you using the input that you have turned on in the NET/USB settings, if the front usb is turned on then the rear port is not used for input and vice versa.


----------



## proctoman

Just wondering if my assumptions are right or not.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/15148860
> 
> 
> This sounds like the answer I was looking for. Let me get this right. If all of my HDMI inputs are occupied, I can still make use of one of the component inputs. Right? In the Denon GUI all you have to do is change the input value to "auto". Right? The Denon then is able to determine whether to display the HDMI device or the Component device based upon which one is active. Right? If this is true, what happens if both devices are on at the same time?
> 
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my noobness.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codee* /forum/post/15144700
> 
> 
> I had this same exact issue/question when I got mine...It can be done, BUT best I could tell is you have to "share" inputs and set each input to auto. For example, I have PS3, Xbox360, Comcast DVR, and Dish DVR all connected using HDMI. Furthermore, I have a wii and old xbox running XBMC which both output in component format only. If you take the hdmi input labled as 1 "dvr" or whatever the back panel calls it, there is a corresponding component input as well. if the HDMI compnoent is on, the reciever defaults to that but if you turn off whatever is connected using hdmi to that input then it falls back to the component input automatically.
> 
> 
> Example -
> 
> 
> input 1 hdmi is comcast dvr
> 
> input 1 component is the wii
> 
> 
> to play the wii, I have to physically turn the dvr off and then it automatically switches to the wii...naturally the dvr needs to be on sometimes so you would either have to switch it to component ONLY in that particular input setup or put the wii on a different input that doesnt need to have the primary device on most of the time (I have my xbmc tied to the same input as my 360, and the wii on the same input as the ps3)
> 
> 
> Its a little tricker then most recievers, but it does work.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsanda* /forum/post/15147466
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with getting my sub to work on 3808. I've gone through most of the posts but nothing seems to work. The manual is worthless in this department as well.
> 
> 
> Audyssey can't detect it.
> 
> I have subwoofer set to "YES"
> 
> LFE + Main on
> 
> 
> I'm a noob in the AV area so I'm probably not giving enough info.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check that you have it connected to the pre out jack and not the EXT IN jack, its very easy to get the two mixed up.


Hakka.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakewash* /forum/post/15150320
> 
> 
> Never used the usb inputs, but are you using the input that you have turned on in the NET/USB settings, if the front usb is turned on then the rear port is not used for input and vice versa.



Yeah, checked that.... oddly now, one song (of some 40 I've tried) decided it wants to work.. I'm at a loss.


----------



## redsanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/15152143
> 
> 
> Check that you have it connected to the pre out jack and not the EXT IN jack, its very easy to get the two mixed up.
> 
> 
> Hakka.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15148868
> 
> 
> What input do you have it in the 3808? is the sub on? Where do you have the "volume" button on the sub set at?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15147723
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way if it's not the case, but I actually went as far as called Denon for tech support and while on hold, I figured out that I never turned on the Sub.. They're self powered/amplified as you might know, but being a "Speaker" we don't think of turning them on.. we just plug them in.
> 
> 
> I turned it on and bang! it was instantly recognized in the auto-setup
> 
> 
> if not, then also make sure you're in the correct input in the back of the 3808 as it's not very clearly labeled.



Thank you for your help but it's still not working









- I have the sub connected to the pre-out pg 5 manual (18 balloon)

-T he sub I own is Klipsch Synergy Series Sub-10

- The sub is turned on - blue light

- The sub as everything turned to highest levels (volume)

- When I turn the sub off I can hear it

- All the connections are good.

- On the channel menu I made sure the sub wasn't at -12db but 5

- I've gone though all the menu's and made sure the sub was on.


I'm really lost here. Is there a way I can test my sub to make sure it's not the problem?


Thank you again for your help


Shawn


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsanda* /forum/post/15153468
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help but it's still not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have the sub connected to the pre-out pg 5 manual (18 balloon)
> 
> -T he sub I own is Klipsch Synergy Series Sub-10
> 
> - The sub is turned on - blue light
> 
> - The sub as everything turned to highest levels (volume)
> 
> - When I turn the sub off I can hear it
> 
> - All the connections are good.
> 
> - On the channel menu I made sure the sub wasn't at -12db but 5
> 
> - I've gone though all the menu's and made sure the sub was on.
> 
> 
> I'm really lost here. Is there a way I can test my sub to make sure it's not the problem?
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help
> 
> 
> Shawn



Wow! Have you done the latest firmware update (mine took 75 min to download over the ethernet)? Also, did you try calling Denon tech support? I've found with them, it's hit and miss if you get a good knowledgeable tech who can solve a problem or not.


----------



## redsanda

No I havn't updated the firmware but I did do a reset on it. I'll try to call denon tomorrow and see what they say.


Thanks MD11


----------



## antiprnt

Hello. I just had a question about the save setting that could be used on this 3808ci. I recently saved two settings using two different speakers that was auto setuped with Audyssey. I was having an issue loading the settings. Once i hit upload, it would be running for about 10 minutes, then it would just give me the message, cannot connect to server on the IE page. Does that means it could not finish? And does saving the configuration also save all the Audyssey measurements and equalizer settings? Thanks


----------



## wes k

Whats the latest opinion on an upgraded 3808 vs 2809?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsanda* /forum/post/15153468
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help but it's still not working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I have the sub connected to the pre-out pg 5 manual (18 balloon)
> 
> -T he sub I own is Klipsch Synergy Series Sub-10
> 
> - The sub is turned on - blue light
> 
> - The sub as everything turned to highest levels (volume)
> 
> - When I turn the sub off I can hear it
> 
> - All the connections are good.
> 
> - On the channel menu I made sure the sub wasn't at -12db but 5
> 
> - I've gone though all the menu's and made sure the sub was on.
> 
> 
> I'm really lost here. Is there a way I can test my sub to make sure it's not the problem?
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help
> 
> 
> Shawn



Without wanting to sound like a smart ar5e, balloon 18 on p. 5 is the EXT IN Connectors. You need balloon 17 -pre out connectors. Of course that may just be a typo on your part.


----------



## redsanda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15154202
> 
> 
> Without wanting to sound like a smart ar5e, balloon 18 on p. 5 is the EXT IN Connectors. You need balloon 17 -pre out connectors. Of course that may just be a typo on your part.



I'm guessing we have different manuals, since balloon 17 in mine says analog audio connectors, where as 18 has Pre Out connectors. I guess I could hook up sw to zone 2 and see if it does anything.


I'll keep trying thanks.


Shawn


----------



## dban




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15112021
> 
> 
> Assuming everything else is ok, check the following in the GUI:
> 
> 
> Manual Setup
> 
> Audio Setup
> 
> 2ch Direct/Stereo
> 
> 
> You want to make sure Subwoofer is "Yes". The SW mode is dependent on your front speaker size and taste, but since my fronts are "small" I have the mode set to "LFE+Main". Actually if you're listening to standard music in these modes, there's probably no LFE content anyway and having the SW set to LFE only would probably result in no signal to the SW. Use what you like.
> 
> 
> Make sure you use the return button to exit this screen or you may inadvertently change the "Setting" value. You should note what it is set to (Custom or Basic) so that you can be sure to leave it set where it was.



Thanks, works great now.

Any recommendations on software to control WMP / Denon interface?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15153032
> 
> 
> Yeah, checked that.... oddly now, one song (of some 40 I've tried) decided it wants to work.. I'm at a loss.



Weird. Can you rip a CD to mp3 (with something other than itunes,something like TOAST, put those files on USB (track1.mp3 etc) and play them? MP3 are not DRM protected by design and that would at least eliminate itunes from your file creation loop.


----------



## MD11

I will try a 3rd pary program, or even try drag and drop of CD files onto a folder then burn that folder to disk.. this is odd, and frustrating!


thanks


----------



## mrlittlejeans

So I got a 3808CI and will set it up over the weekend. On the firmware, should mine have the most recent firmware as it is a new unit, or will I have to update it?


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlittlejeans* /forum/post/15155879
> 
> 
> So I got a 3808CI and will set it up over the weekend. On the firmware, should mine have the most recent firmware as it is a new unit, or will I have to update it?



Mine came in last week with a build date of Aug 2008 and I needed to do the update, so I would have it check for updates anyway. I also opted for the $100 upgrade in features package (which you must do after the Firmware update)..


----------



## Dustpan

Just out of curiosity are you using it for Music or Cinema? I just plugged the subwoofer into the LFE input on the back of the denon and it works fine for me.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redsanda* /forum/post/15154706
> 
> 
> I'm guessing we have different manuals, since balloon 17 in mine says analog audio connectors, where as 18 has Pre Out connectors. I guess I could hook up sw to zone 2 and see if it does anything.
> 
> 
> I'll keep trying thanks.
> 
> 
> Shawn


----------



## SushiBill

I've had my 3808 for about a year. Never an issue. About 2 weeks ago, I updated to the latest firmware and the feature package.


Everything has been great until today. I turned on the unit to watch some cable and I was getting no picture. I could see it was not syncing with my cable box (8300hd). This happens from time to time and I usually have to unplug the cable box and reboot it. I did that with no success. So, I switched over to my HD/DVD player and the same thing. No pic and no sound. Even the HD-DVD player was having sync issues. It was flashing on the screen like it was trying to sync but.....I would get about 2 secs of sound and then it would cut out for a couple of secs and then sound again...over and over. The picture would never come through.


I reset the processor and checked all the cable connections, nothing changed.


Also, I can't get the GUI up on source.


I have a 3808 attached to a Toshiba A2 HD DVD player via HDMI input 1. The 8300HD cable box connected to HDMI input 3. I checked the sources to see if they were going to the correct input and they are. My TV is a 2005 Sony LCD. I've had zero problems with drop outs, etc.....


The thing is acting like the HDMI switcher on it has gone caput. Any suggestions as to what to check? Could there be some settings that somehow changed?


Any chance the firmware software somehow scrambled after a couple weeks of use?


----------



## hermangerman

SACD LFE Level (via HDMI)?

Does anyone know if I will have problems with LFE levels if I am using an SACD player (OPPO 970) connected to my Denon 3808 via HDMI?

I see an optional boost for the LFE if I use the 3808's analog input, but not for digitally connected SACD audio. Thanks


----------



## ricardofeitoza

All the channels are set to -3db in my 3808. Is it normal to have an audible diference between the front right speaker(louder) to the front left speaker?

Both are set with the same distance.


Thanks again


Rick


----------



## ricardofeitoza

Bill


I had a few problems after the feature package installation. I called Denon and they told me to turn HDMI control Off. It s a new feature and it was messing with the receiver ports. Maybe that s the problem.

Try to get the manual of the feature package at the Denon website.


Rick



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/15159834
> 
> 
> I've had my 3808 for about a year. Never an issue. About 2 weeks ago, I updated to the latest firmware and the feature package.
> 
> 
> Everything has been great until today. I turned on the unit to watch some cable and I was getting no picture. I could see it was not syncing with my cable box (8300hd). This happens from time to time and I usually have to unplug the cable box and reboot it. I did that with no success. So, I switched over to my HD/DVD player and the same thing. No pic and no sound. Even the HD-DVD player was having sync issues. It was flashing on the screen like it was trying to sync but.....I would get about 2 secs of sound and then it would cut out for a couple of secs and then sound again...over and over. The picture would never come through.
> 
> 
> I reset the processor and checked all the cable connections, nothing changed.
> 
> 
> Also, I can't get the GUI up on source.
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 attached to a Toshiba A2 HD DVD player via HDMI input 1. The 8300HD cable box connected to HDMI input 3. I checked the sources to see if they were going to the correct input and they are. My TV is a 2005 Sony LCD. I've had zero problems with drop outs, etc.....
> 
> 
> The thing is acting like the HDMI switcher on it has gone caput. Any suggestions as to what to check? Could there be some settings that somehow changed?
> 
> 
> Any chance the firmware software somehow scrambled after a couple weeks of use?


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15160134
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> I had a few problems after the feature package installation. I called Denon and they told me to turn HDMI control Off. It s a new feature and it was messing with the receiver ports. Maybe that s the problem.
> 
> Try to get the manual of the feature package at the Denon website.
> 
> 
> Rick



What exactly does HDMI control do? and more over, how do I do it?


----------



## ricardofeitoza

I should allow you to control equipments that are connected to your receiver via HDMI i think.

Correct me please if i m talking crap!


Rick


----------



## ricardofeitoza

All the channels are set to -3db in my 3808. Is it normal to have an audible diference between the front right speaker(louder) to the front left speaker?

Both are set with the same distance.


Thanks again


Rick


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15160528
> 
> 
> I should allow you to control equipments that are connected to your receiver via HDMI i think.
> 
> Correct me please if i m talking crap!
> 
> 
> Rick



Well, I turned it on, and my Denon remote is still not controlling my Sony BD player.. I have it enabled in both the Blue Ray and the 3808, am I missing something?


----------



## tmar23

I recently purchased the Denon 3808. I tried to hook up to both internet radio & firmware updates, but have not had any luck. I admit, I know very little about networks, but I told all I need to do is make sure the receiver is set to DHCP (since that is how my network is setup). However, I cannot get the receiver to recognize either the internet radio option or the firmware updates (get message -- "connection failed". Within my network setup page, I can see that the device was recognized, but it still won't connect? I am using a wired connection. When I go to internet radio, i get the option of internet radio, but I cannot select it. (It just sits at that menu option). I have tried searching this thread for this issue, but could not find anything to help me? I have posted many messages under the plasma tv area, but I am new to this thread (and this receiver). Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 03Cobra

I was looking on Denon's website and now until Dec 31, if you buy a 3808 or 4308 they are giving you the $100 update FREE! Hmmm, makes me want the 3808 even more now


----------



## codee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *proctoman* /forum/post/15148860
> 
> 
> This sounds like the answer I was looking for. Let me get this right. If all of my HDMI inputs are occupied, I can still make use of one of the component inputs. Right? In the Denon GUI all you have to do is change the input value to "auto". Right? The Denon then is able to determine whether to display the HDMI device or the Component device based upon which one is active. Right? If this is true, what happens if both devices are on at the same time?
> 
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my noobness.



That is correct - the receiver is highly customizable whereas you can assign any optical/digital coax input to any hdmi/component input. If you have a device on the same input that is HDMI and component, it will default to the HDMI device assuming you have that input set to auto. As soon as you turn that hdmi device off it falls back to the component input. There is no way to seperate component inputs from HDMI as in my previous receiver unfortunately.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmar23* /forum/post/15160966
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the Denon 3808. I tried to hook up to both internet radio & firmware updates, but have not had any luck.



For the Internet Radio setup, have you used www.radiodenon.com to set up your stations list yet?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmar23* /forum/post/15160966
> 
> 
> I admit, I know very little about networks, but I told all I need to do is make sure the receiver is set to DHCP (since that is how my network is setup). However, I cannot get the receiver to recognize either the internet radio option or the firmware updates (get message -- "connection failed". Within my network setup page, I can see that the device was recognized, but it still won't connect?



Ok, so on the network info page in the receiver's GUI, what IP address does it have assigned?


If you use that address, from your computer, can you connect to it with your web browser?


----------



## tmar23

No, I had not have used the radiodenon.com site yet (didn't even know about it?). I just tried it and I got an error saying the ID was not found.


The IP address is 169.254...... I think this may be my problem (but I can't change it under network setup on the Denon - it is greyed out?)


I tried typing in the IP address under Network Setup into a browser, but it does not recognize that ID address in the browser window on my computer?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *codee* /forum/post/15161676
> 
> 
> There is no way to seperate component inputs from HDMI as in my previous receiver unfortunately.



I don't believe that this is correct. The component and HDMI inputs can be assigned independently.


----------



## MD11

Well, once again guys.. this Thanksgiving morning I am in need of help!


The receiver will turn on, and the standby button goes to orange.. but I cannot take it out of standby to on! I tried de-powering everything and I can't get it to work.. I'm at a loss. The thing acted up funny before hand, as it would not allow me to assign HDMI to my Cable/TV box... in the process of playing with it.. the receiver froze up. Now it wont come out of standby!


Help!


----------



## alanlock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmar23* /forum/post/15162696
> 
> 
> No, I had not have used the radiodenon.com site yet (didn't even know about it?). I just tried it and I got an error saying the ID was not found.
> 
> 
> The IP address is 169.254...... I think this may be my problem (but I can't change it under network setup on the Denon - it is greyed out?)
> 
> 
> I tried typing in the IP address under Network Setup into a browser, but it does not recognize that ID address in the browser window on my computer?



You may want to try a standard reset. ( With power off, hold down the up and down buttons while powering on.) This was the only way I could clear my network settings when it was greyed out. This was referenced several thousand posts back.

Anyone know the difference between the "standard" and "hard reset?


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alanlock* /forum/post/15162924
> 
> 
> You may want to try a standard reset. ( With power off, hold down the up and down buttons while powering on.) This was the only way I could clear my network settings when it was greyed out. This was referenced several thousand posts back.
> 
> Anyone know the difference between the "standard" and "hard reset?



Dude! you're a Godsend! I got my answer from your reply to the other guy! That brought my Receiver to life! Odd that they wouldn't put this in their on-line support! And today being a holiday I couldn't even call them!


thanks again, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tmar23

Ok, I replaced my cable and internet radio is now working! (It is awesome by the way). However, I still can't connect for the updates? Do you have to do something special for that? I am guessing if I can't do the updates, then I can't take advantage of the upgrade as well?


Anyone have any idea on how to get the firmware update to work? I obviously have a connection to the internet, since the internet radio is working?


----------



## tmar23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmar23* /forum/post/15163208
> 
> 
> Ok, I replaced my cable and internet radio is now working! (It is awesome by the way). However, I still can't connect for the updates? Do you have to do something special for that? I am guessing if I can't do the updates, then I can't take advantage of the upgrade as well?
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how to get the firmware update to work? I obviously have a connection to the internet, since the internet radio is working?



Well, I tried the firmware update again, and it is now working (must have been a delay?). It says it will take 75 minutes, so we will see what happens?


alanlock - thanks for your reply/help


----------



## alanlock

What happens when you try the update? It can take a few minutes to connect to the server.


----------



## alanlock

75 minutes sounds right. Now you should be able to get the upgrade too. Good luck.


----------



## kgveteran

Quick question. If all seven channels are set for a 100hz XO to the sub, what does the sub setting need to be.


LFE or LFE+Mains ? Kg


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craigaureguy* /forum/post/13549525
> 
> 
> I cannot get the Denon ASD 3N Ipod Dock to work with my 3808. Is it necessary to make the Ethernet connection or should it work fine without?
> 
> 
> When I dock the Ipod the Ipod screen says Denon and OK to disconnect. When I put receiver to Ipod/VCR nothing works. When I try to operate Ipod directly it says it is playing on the Ipod screen but I get nothing on the TV or any sound.
> 
> 
> Help please!



identical to my problem. 5th gen 80g Video Ipod... tried searching for a response in this thread but couldn't find anything (i am a newbie and this is a big a** thread)


tia


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15127833
> 
> 
> I use MediaMonkey to manage music files in FLAC format and stream to the Denon with Tversity. The problem with USB on the Denon is that with even small libraries (say 30 GB), scrolling gets very slow. It seems the USB function was intended to play an album or two.
> 
> 
> 
> As posted below, you can make a randomized playlist (*.m3u file); WinAmp or MediaMonkey can do this. Put it in your music folder and the Denon will recognize it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15132530
> 
> 
> Try MediaMonkey or WinAmp for managing your music library. Both are much more flexible than WMP, both have free versions that work fine. Both can make and export custom playlists. Neither can play all DRM protected content. My advice is to remove DRM from your files - before you end up not being able to access them at all. My personal preference is MM.




OK, downloaded MM, loaded WAV files into library, created test28112008.m3u playlist, randomized it and saved it in public folders where I can see it from the denon.


From my PC when I click on this playlist it opens WMP and obviously I'm using WMP to stream to the denon.

Is it possible to use MM to stream to the denon and save myself the bother of sending playlists to the public folders manually. As it stands, obviously these would need to be re-randomized and then resent preiodically.

Can MM be used for streaming or do I need Tversity (or similar)?


Thanks


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15160583
> 
> 
> Well, I turned it on, and my Denon remote is still not controlling my Sony BD player.. I have it enabled in both the Blue Ray and the 3808, am I missing something?



HDMI-CEC is still in its infancy:



> Quote:
> The holy grail of home theater simplicity is to have fewer remote controls and one-touch operation without confusing programming. HDMI CEC (Consumer Electronics Control) promises to control components that are connected via HDMI cables with just one remote. Turning components off and on and one-touch play and record are some of the first features enabled on these initial HDMI CEC home theater offerings. But they often prove to be not so easy. You must set up the HDMI CEC in each component's menu, and controlling the components can be inconsistent. Plus, each brand has its own nomenclature for menu and action items. But perhaps being forewarned will enable you to be forearmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While HDMI CEC is not yet ready for prime time, I applaud the manufacturers for moving in the direction of simplicity.


 http://www.hometheatermag.com/hookmeup/208hook/ 


I am not sure what all can be done with the Denon CEC. For me, all I use it for is power on and off. I turn on my Panasonic Plasma, the Denon turns on as well (after a 10 second or so delay). When I turn off the plasma, the Denon turns off (immediately). I don't use it for anything else.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15167490
> 
> 
> OK, downloaded MM, loaded WAV files into library, created test28112008.m3u playlist, randomized it and saved it in public folders where I can see it from the denon.
> 
> 
> From my PC when I click on this playlist it opens WMP and obviously I'm using WMP to stream to the denon.
> 
> Is it possible to use MM to stream to the denon and save myself the bother of sending playlists to the public folders manually. As it stands, obviously these would need to be re-randomized and then resent preiodically.
> 
> Can MM be used for streaming or do I need Tversity (or similar)?
> 
> 
> Thanks



It would be great if there was an easy non-WMP solution. As it is you can't stream from MM or any other library management software that I know of. I use MM and Twonky (on my qnap 101) and it sucks making a playlist then having to rescan the library to be able to share it but that was the best solution I could find.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/15165842
> 
> 
> quick question. If all seven channels are set for a 100hz xo to the sub, what does the sub setting need to be.
> 
> 
> Lfe or lfe+mains ? Kg



lfe


hh


----------



## gregt911

Hi..

Newbie and not an audiophile by any means. Trying to set up the 3808 to replace alot of old component gear and bring me into the new millenium.


I have alot of questions that I cannot seem to find in the manual, but given the size of this thread and the fact that response do not seem to be linked, I'll take it one small step at a time...


I've picked up a Harmony One which will hopefully simplify selection once things are figured out


For setting up the system I basically want to figure out how to assign and be able to change my audio sources. Here's what I'd like to be able to do


Speakers

- TV Speakers (yes I know, not HT but my wife considers anything other than this overly complex for day-to-day) - Connection is HDMI

- Stereo L&R

- Future 5.1 (given our loft, the SL&SR will need to be wireless)


Sources

- Denon Blu-ray player : both CD and DVD/Blu-ray playing : HDMI

- Comcast STB : HDMI

- DVD Multichanger Player

- Ipod (if I can ever get the Ipod ASD-3n deck to function

- 3808 Tuners

- 3808 Steaming Media


What I would like to do is use my KEFs as both the L&R Stereo and as the future FL&FR for 5.1, being able to select either Stereo or 5.1 mode.


The recommended setting in the manual (Setting 3) indicates for Stereo L&R I'd need an extra pair of speakers connected to SURR BACK/AMP ASSIGN to switch between Stereo and 5.1.


Q1) Is there a way to have only 1 set of L&R speakers that can be used for Stereo and 5.1?


I would like to have the STB and Blu-Ray be able to use either the TV or Stereo speakers (both are HDMI connected) easily selected without having to go into the menu tree and select HDMI Audio Setup... never will fly with the Mrs...


Q2) Is this possible?


I've worked in tech for 35 years and never come across sucha poorly documented product. All the capability should be there, but it's not obvious how to set it up.


TIA for assistance. I'll be in need of more help and hopefully will be able to contribute shortly


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15169080
> 
> 
> Hi..
> 
> Newbie and not an audiophile by any means. Trying to set up the 3808 to replace alot of old component gear and bring me into the new millenium.
> 
> 
> I have alot of questions that I cannot seem to find in the manual, but given the size of this thread and the fact that response do not seem to be linked, I'll take it one small step at a time...
> 
> 
> I've picked up a Harmony One which will hopefully simplify selection once things are figured out
> 
> 
> For setting up the system I basically want to figure out how to assign and be able to change my audio sources. Here's what I'd like to be able to do
> 
> 
> Speakers
> 
> - TV Speakers (yes I know, not HT but my wife considers anything other than this overly complex for day-to-day) - Connection is HDMI
> 
> - Stereo L&R
> 
> - Future 5.1 (given our loft, the SL&SR will need to be wireless)
> 
> 
> Sources
> 
> - Denon Blu-ray player : both CD and DVD/Blu-ray playing : HDMI
> 
> - Comcast STB : HDMI
> 
> - DVD Multichanger Player
> 
> - Ipod (if I can ever get the Ipod ASD-3n deck to function
> 
> - 3808 Tuners
> 
> - 3808 Steaming Media
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is use my KEFs as both the L&R Stereo and as the future FL&FR for 5.1, being able to select either Stereo or 5.1 mode.
> 
> 
> The recommended setting in the manual (Setting 3) indicates for Stereo L&R I'd need an extra pair of speakers connected to SURR BACK/AMP ASSIGN to switch between Stereo and 5.1.
> 
> 
> Q1) Is there a way to have only 1 set of L&R speakers that can be used for Stereo and 5.1?
> 
> 
> I would like to have the STB and Blu-Ray be able to use either the TV or Stereo speakers (both are HDMI connected) easily selected without having to go into the menu tree and select HDMI Audio Setup... never will fly with the Mrs...
> 
> 
> Q2) Is this possible?
> 
> 
> I've worked in tech for 35 years and never come across sucha poorly documented product. All the capability should be there, but it's not obvious how to set it up.
> 
> 
> TIA for assistance. I'll be in need of more help and hopefully will be able to contribute shortly



I don't think many here have 2 sets of front L/R speakers. The surround back/amp assign is for either surround backs, zone 2, or bi-amping the fronts. With the 3808 you assign the surround mode per input and per source codec. Example: watching a dvd you are set it to bitstream DTS and add dolby PLII the 3808 remembers this setting so next time you play a dvd with DTS sound it will play with those settings. When listening to the tuner once you set it to "stereo" it will go back to the stereo setting. It's weird at first but I really like it now.


I have never tried trying to get the 3808 to pass audio to the TV but I've read here that the FW upgrade makes it possible but don't take my word for it.


The universal remote should make turning on all components and switching inputs seamless.


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15169856
> 
> 
> I don't think many here have 2 sets of front L/R speakers. The surround back/amp assign is for either surround backs, zone 2, or bi-amping the fronts. With the 3808 you assign the surround mode per input and per source codec. Example: watching a dvd you are set it to bitstream DTS and add dolby PLII the 3808 remembers this setting so next time you play a dvd with DTS sound it will play with those settings. When listening to the tuner once you set it to "stereo" it will go back to the stereo setting. It's weird at first but I really like it now.
> 
> 
> I have never tried trying to get the 3808 to pass audio to the TV but I've read here that the FW upgrade makes it possible but don't take my word for it.
> 
> 
> The universal remote should make turning on all components and switching inputs seamless.



Thx...


I'll connect the 2 stereo speakers and see if I can get the settings to work... stay tuned


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15167784
> 
> 
> It would be great if there was an easy non-WMP solution. As it is you can't stream from MM or any other library management software that I know of. I use MM and Twonky (on my qnap 101) and it sucks making a playlist then having to rescan the library to be able to share it but that was the best solution I could find.



Thanks rechead & dloose, I now know how to do this, but need to think through whether it's really worthwhile or not.


As I may have mentioned in an earlier thread, end game is to turn on receiver, push a button and have music collection play randonly. I'd need to go to PC, start MM, select playlist, re-randomize it, save it to public folder and then go to receiver and push a button.


Not as easy as I'd hoped and probably more effort than it's worth.


Thanks for all your help, I must say I've learnt quite a bit looking into this.


Cheers


----------



## MD11

Anyone have a good code for the RC-1068 remote for my Sony Blue Ray? (S2000ES)


Thanks


----------



## phxrazdan

How often do you need to upgrade the firmware? I notice from the discussion that every time you upgrade you have to shell out $100 or so?


I think this is crazy !! if Microsoft charged me for fixing their bugs or Dell charged me for fixing their firmware bugs, i would not put up with it?


Is that standard Denon or acceptable in the receiver industry - this practice?


Thanks and but befuddled


AR


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phxrazdan* /forum/post/15174052
> 
> 
> How often do you need to upgrade the firmware? I notice from the discussion that every time you upgrade you have to shell out $100 or so?
> 
> 
> I think this is crazy !! if Microsoft charged me for fixing their bugs or Dell charged me for fixing their firmware bugs, i would not put up with it?
> 
> 
> Is that standard Denon or acceptable in the receiver industry - this practice?
> 
> 
> Thanks and but befuddled
> 
> 
> AR



Firmware updates are fairly frequent and are designed to fix identified problems and improve performance. They are free. The $100 upgrade added new features that were not originally included. The upgrade is optional.


----------



## silverfox9142




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phxrazdan* /forum/post/15174052
> 
> 
> How often do you need to upgrade the firmware? I notice from the discussion that every time you upgrade you have to shell out $100 or so?
> 
> 
> I think this is crazy !! if Microsoft charged me for fixing their bugs or Dell charged me for fixing their firmware bugs, i would not put up with it?
> 
> 
> Is that standard Denon or acceptable in the receiver industry - this practice?
> 
> 
> Thanks and but befuddled
> 
> 
> AR



I think you're getting confused between updates and upgrades. Firmware updates have all been free and have accomplished a number of positive things. Frankly, being able to do this over internet is so much nicer than the old days when firmware updates were not available. There has only been one upgrade over the past year on the 3808 and it was, in my opinion, worth the $100. Some feel it was not worth it but I think they're in the minority. All in all, the 3808 is a terrific receiver.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15169080
> 
> 
> Hi..
> 
> Newbie and not an audiophile by any means. Trying to set up the 3808 to replace alot of old component gear and bring me into the new millenium.
> 
> 
> I have alot of questions that I cannot seem to find in the manual, but given the size of this thread and the fact that response do not seem to be linked, I'll take it one small step at a time...
> 
> 
> I've picked up a Harmony One which will hopefully simplify selection once things are figured out
> 
> 
> For setting up the system I basically want to figure out how to assign and be able to change my audio sources. Here's what I'd like to be able to do
> 
> 
> Speakers
> 
> - TV Speakers (yes I know, not HT but my wife considers anything other than this overly complex for day-to-day) - Connection is HDMI
> 
> - Stereo L&R
> 
> - Future 5.1 (given our loft, the SL&SR will need to be wireless)
> 
> 
> Sources
> 
> - Denon Blu-ray player : both CD and DVD/Blu-ray playing : HDMI
> 
> - Comcast STB : HDMI
> 
> - DVD Multichanger Player
> 
> - Ipod (if I can ever get the Ipod ASD-3n deck to function
> 
> - 3808 Tuners
> 
> - 3808 Steaming Media
> 
> 
> What I would like to do is use my KEFs as both the L&R Stereo and as the future FL&FR for 5.1, being able to select either Stereo or 5.1 mode.
> 
> 
> The recommended setting in the manual (Setting 3) indicates for Stereo L&R I'd need an extra pair of speakers connected to SURR BACK/AMP ASSIGN to switch between Stereo and 5.1.
> 
> 
> Q1) Is there a way to have only 1 set of L&R speakers that can be used for Stereo and 5.1?
> 
> 
> I would like to have the STB and Blu-Ray be able to use either the TV or Stereo speakers (both are HDMI connected) easily selected without having to go into the menu tree and select HDMI Audio Setup... never will fly with the Mrs...
> 
> 
> Q2) Is this possible?
> 
> 
> I've worked in tech for 35 years and never come across sucha poorly documented product. All the capability should be there, but it's not obvious how to set it up.
> 
> 
> TIA for assistance. I'll be in need of more help and hopefully will be able to contribute shortly



I have the component video and analog audio from my DirecTV HD-DVR going to my tv for regular viewing. The HDMI out goes to my 3808 and then HDMI to my tv for those shows with good audio. This also makes it easy for my technically challenged wife to watch tv without being confused and calling me at work for help.


I'm not familiar with the Comcast STB, but would think that you maybe able to hook it this way too.


You maybe able to do this with your blu-ray player as well (I have mine only going to my 3808 so I don't know if there will be any problems here).


This dosen't exactly answer your question, but this maybe one way to make it easy for the wife to watch her shows and dvd's and then for you to use the 3808 for shows and dvd's with good audio.


----------



## phxrazdan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silverfox9142* /forum/post/15174101
> 
> 
> I think you're getting confused between updates and upgrades. Firmware updates have all been free and have accomplished a number of positive things. Frankly, being able to do this over internet is so much nicer than the old days when firmware updates were not available. There has only been one upgrade over the past year on the 3808 and it was, in my opinion, worth the $100. Some feel it was not worth it but I think they're in the minority. All in all, the 3808 is a terrific receiver.



Interesting and thanks for the clarification. I looked at the Denon site and i really care about the first two - dynamic and audessy. However, my next question is if i buy a 3808ci on the internet brand new - how do i get my free upgrade from Denon? if i have a receipt i bought before Dec 31 qualifies me?


Thanks

AR


----------



## emptychair

As long as the seller is an authorized Denon dealer then you're fine. If you aren't sure then check Denon's site for their listing of authorized dealers first.


----------



## RedCell99

Hello;


I have a quick question, the S550 claims to support DTS HD Master Audio. "When" I view a BD supporting this feature and watch it using my 3808, what "should" it say on the Denon Receiver?


When viewing "I Robot", it reads "DVD Multi Channel In". The sound is great and I did choose DTS 5.1. I just don't know if I'm getting the HD Master Audio everyone keeps chatting about.


Sorry to sound like a perpetual novice, but I am.


Thank-you.


Red Cell.


(Sony 46/Z4100S/Denon 3808/Sony BDP S550/Harmony 890: All hooked via HDMI to Motorolla DCT6416-3)


----------



## MD11

I don't know about the DTS-HD MA, since my player doesn't support it, but with my Blue Ray (Sony S2000ES) I saw with Dolby True HD, I saw a "Dolby True HD" in my display..


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/15177729
> 
> 
> Hello;
> 
> 
> I have a quick question, the S550 claims to support DTS HD Master Audio. "When" I view a BD supporting this feature and watch it using my 3808, what "should" it say on the Denon Receiver?
> 
> 
> When viewing "I Robot", it reads "DVD Multi Channel In". The sound is great and I did choose DTS 5.1. I just don't know if I'm getting the HD Master Audio everyone keeps chatting about.



If you are bitstreaming to the 3808 it will read "dts-hd mstr". If you let the 550 do the decoding and send PCM to the 3808 it will read "Multi Channel In" (or something to that effect).


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/15177729
> 
> 
> Hello;
> 
> 
> I have a quick question, the S550 claims to support DTS HD Master Audio. "When" I view a BD supporting this feature and watch it using my 3808, what "should" it say on the Denon Receiver?
> 
> 
> When viewing "I Robot", it reads "DVD Multi Channel In". The sound is great and I did choose DTS 5.1. I just don't know if I'm getting the HD Master Audio everyone keeps chatting about.
> 
> 
> Sorry to sound like a perpetual novice, but I am.
> 
> 
> Thank-you.
> 
> 
> Red Cell.
> 
> 
> (Sony 46/Z4100S/Denon 3808/Sony BDP S550/Harmony 890: All hooked via HDMI to Motorolla DCT6416-3)



You need to set the S550 to bitstream the audio.


----------



## MD11

So since we're talking about Sony Blue Ray players and 3808's here... does anyone have a good 5-digit remote code for the RC-1068 for these Sony players?


----------



## djap2

Has anyone compared the video quality of cable boxe component out vs. HDMI out to their Denon?


Probably mentioned, but just trying to figure out if I'd be giving up any real video quality on the DVR that outputs 1080i (would still use optical for audio to Denon)?


I can't use HDMI to receiver because of problem with DVR resetting each time TV is turned on (lose my ratio and output resolution on cable box), and I still want on screen menus...


Probably should just try it, but the wires...oh the wires...


----------



## joco007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/15167664
> 
> 
> I am not sure what all can be done with the Denon CEC. For me, all I use it for is power on and off. I turn on my Panasonic Plasma, the Denon turns on as well (after a 10 second or so delay). When I turn off the plasma, the Denon turns off (immediately). I don't use it for anything else.



But those things are perfectly done by a Harmony remote anyway (and much more) and i guess everybody that has more then 2 devices to control should just have a harmony anyway..


----------



## Dust~

Just got my AVR-3808CI, updated the firmware, and activated the new feature set. I re-ran the audio setup. However, I made some crossover adjustments. Everything sounds awesome and I noticed I have better bottom end at lower levels now. I'm very pleased with this new receiver and speakers.


----------



## McGoogan

Anyone using a LaCie USB hard drive for music files? My excitement about getting a 1TB hard drive has been haulted since my lovely 3808 doesnt want to read the drive (regardless of format).


I've tried FLAC, and MP3 files from Media Monkey. WAV files from W Media Player. I have a 2GB SD card with a couple albums that will play over the 3808 but not the 1TB.


Any thoughts?? Are these receivers that picky?


----------



## RedCell99

Originally Posted by RedCell99


Here is my original post followed by responses from this and the S550 forum:


Hello;


I have a quick question, the S550 claims to support DTS HD Master Audio. "When" I view a BD supporting this feature and watch it using my 3808, what "should" it say on the Denon Receiver?


When viewing "I Robot", it reads "DVD Multi Channel In". The sound is great and I did choose DTS 5.1. I just don't know if I'm getting the HD Master Audio everyone keeps chatting about.


Sorry to sound like a perpetual novice, but I am.


Thank-you.


Red Cell.


(Sony 46 Z4100S/Denon 3808/Sony BDP S550/Motorolla 6416-3 with Harmony 890).


1) If you set it to DTS 5.1, in the DVD menu, then that is all you will get. You need to choose DTS HD MA in order to get that signal. The AVR is telling you what input you are using, and the player is doing the decoding. As far as the AVR is concerned, you are getting multi channel analog inputs if you are using those inputs. If you are using optical or coax, you will not get any lossless track, they do not have the bandwidth. If you are bitstreaming then the AVR should indicate what the signal is, but I do not have this player. Regardless, my point is that to get DTS HD MA you have to set the output on the DVD menu to that track. If you select DTS 5.1, you will not get lossless audio.

............................................................ .........................

2) If you are using HDMI, change BD Audio Setting in the Sony to "Direct". (page 49 in your manual) You should then get DTS HD-MA and a pretty blue light


"I Robot" only has DTS HD 5.1 Master as an audio selection unless you want Spanish or French. This was a title FutureShop gave as a bonus, so I have the Blu-Ray in my possession. Really shows off a system!

............................................................ .........................

From the Denon Site:


3) If you are bitstreaming to the 3808 it will read "dts-hd mstr". If you let the 550 do the decoding and send PCM to the 3808 it will read "Multi Channel In" (or something to that effect).

............................................................ ........................

4) You need to set the S550 to bitstream the audio.


First of all, thanks to those whom responded.


My system if hooked up via HDMI as I wanted to take advantage of my equipment. There are no component or optical cables. I have everything running through HDMI 1 on my Sony which my Harmony operates flawlessly-well, almost...still working the Denon ASW 3 with my IPOD but that's not for this question.


When I play "I Robot", I actually do have a blue light that comes up but no matter what I've tried, I cannot get it to read "DTS HD MA."


I listened to my current set up both in Dolby Pro-Logic and Multi Channel in and they both sound the same to me (which is sopposed to sound better?).


I'm not sure if I'm missing something here. I cannot find anything that permits me to "bitstream" from the Sony S550. I'm sure I'm just missing it.


In any event, I'll try another BR movie and see if that works. Either way, I'm pleased with what I have (but is there more???).


Thx-Red Cell.


----------



## roundtuit

My Denon is connected to my wired network via a switch then going to my Netgear Router WNR854T. I do have the UPnP turned off. I can play music from the Media server on my receiver. I can also access my receiver when I type the IP address in my browser. I can not, however, update my firmware (get a connection error) nor can I play internet radio (server error). And, yes, I have signed up with radiodenon.


What do I need to do?


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roundtuit* /forum/post/15185912
> 
> 
> My Denon is connected to my wired network via a switch then going to my Netgear Router WNR854T. I do have the UPnP turned off. I can play music from the Media server on my receiver. I can also access my receiver when I type the IP address in my browser. I can not, however, update my firmware (get a connection error) nor can I play internet radio (server error). And, yes, I have signed up with radiodenon.
> 
> 
> What do I need to do?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Check your default gateway setting on the receiver.


----------



## roundtuit

My DHCP is on and my default gateway setting is my router IP address. Is that as it should be?


----------



## BDestroyer8418

Can you only stream music on this or can you do videos too. Trying to figure out if the Extra $400 is worth this over the 2809.


Also what does HD decoding and MP3 mean, do, and used for thanks. I have til this morning to change my mind and change my order before it get shipped.


I'd like to hook up a external hard drive to it and just let it play music/vids off that or a older CPU if the Ex hard drive doesnt work. Can't decide what one to get now.


thanks


----------



## rec head

I can't get my comcast box to play in zone 2 even when the source is 2 channel. I have had zone 2 hooked up since my initial setup a year ago. It uses the assignable channels. I do not have denon link and everything else that should play in z2 does. Any ideas?


Thanks


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15183404
> 
> 
> Anyone using a LaCie USB hard drive for music files? My excitement about getting a 1TB hard drive has been haulted since my lovely 3808 doesnt want to read the drive (regardless of format).
> 
> 
> I've tried FLAC, and MP3 files from Media Monkey. WAV files from W Media Player. I have a 2GB SD card with a couple albums that will play over the 3808 but not the 1TB.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?? Are these receivers that picky?



Is your drive formatted with FAT32? Some large harddrives are NTFS formatted which won't work with the 3808. I have a Fantom 500 GB drive hooked up right now and its working fine. As several have stated - with even small music libraries - 40 GB about 500 flac tracks - the 3808 scrolls slowly. It is s bit drive dependent - the Fantomi is MUCH faster than a 40 GB external, unpowered drive I took out of a laptop. You'll probably get better performance streaming to the Denon if you want to do a large music library. The 3808 cannot do any video by stream.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roundtuit* /forum/post/15185964
> 
> 
> My DHCP is on and my default gateway setting is my router IP address. Is that as it should be?



Yes that should be ok. Try configuring the receiver with a fixed IP if you haven't already. Also check your DNS server settings.


----------



## xandra

Off and on, I run into posts on this board references to problems with Sony LCD's (All?/just XBR models?).

Many of these posts indicate that there are known/given issues between the two - 'caused by Sony's following HDMI 1.3 standards'.


I'm curious because I'm thinking of purchasing the XBR KDL-32XBR6.

I currently have a KDL-26S3000 (a slightly cheaper model, thats about 1 1/2 years old) and have *NOT* had any problems.)

*For those experiencing the problems:*

What exactly is the problem?

What Model you have?

Do you have HDMI control on the SONY set to on?

*For those NOT experiencing problems..*

What model do you have?


----------



## ricardofeitoza

A quick one!!!

Can I connect my iPod directly to the denon USB port, using the same USB cable that I use to connect it to the pc?


Thanks rick


----------



## roundtuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15186828
> 
> 
> Yes that should be ok. Try configuring the receiver with a fixed IP if you haven't already. Also check your DNS server settings.



Putting it on fixed IP seems to have done the trick. Thank you! It seems to be updating now.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15187571
> 
> 
> A quick one!!!
> 
> Can I connect my iPod directly to the denon USB port, using the same USB cable that I use to connect it to the pc?
> 
> 
> Thanks rick



No. You need to use the optional iPod dock.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15102095
> 
> SharpOne-
> 
> I have been away from this thread for 3+ months so just trying to get back re-updated as I have still not purchased the upgrade package. I know you've got a little feedback, and maybe you've already made your decision but here's my .02 worth.
> 
> 
> 1. I've had mine for 12 months. I did actually have problems with my first unit. Could not get the Net capabilities to work. I sent it back and purchased another unit. Absolutely no problems now, and have really used the internet radio... Word to the wise, set your stations up via website rather than on the unit itself - so much easier.
> 
> 2.Yes several upgrades, no fees involved. You can backup your setting on your desktop/laptop; but I've only had to reset my internet radio stations after a f/w update. All audio specs stay the same.
> 
> 3.Think this has been answered, but sounds like if you buy now, you have to download like I will have to do. I think the diff is when you enter your s/n online, you'll get yours free, as where I will have to pay.
> 
> 4. Fo sure! I love this receiver, it is awesome. This is my second Denon. When I was in the market, I was looking at separate components, but then with all the options the 3808 offered, I had to bring home another Denon. Sure there are little things that could be better, but that is just nitpicking. All in all, I love the Net radio, the video switching and plenty of room to grow. The remote is not so bad. I do not use a UR, just the 2 remotes that came with the 3808. If you have an iPhone or nice PDA with wifi, you could utilize the web control or maybe the Command3808 program that a fellow AVS user developed.



McGoogan,


Thanks for the reply. Yes, I've made up my mind to get the 3808 and should have it this coming weekend. I'm also getting a 52XBR6 and plan to set everything up for 5.1 sound. Part of me is still a bit apprehensive as a common theme throughout this thread seems to be the complexity of the 3808, complicated even more by a relatively large amount of them not working right. Also, the supposed 3808 and Sony XBR incompatibility issue is worrisome.


None the less, I have decided to jump in with both feet and my wallet







Hopefully it won't be too painful and I won't be discouraged at initial setup problems. I'm sure I'll be back with questions if I can't find the answers through previous posts.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15187797
> 
> 
> No. You need to use the optional iPod dock.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15187571
> 
> 
> A quick one!!!
> 
> Can I connect my iPod directly to the denon USB port, using the same USB cable that I use to connect it to the pc?
> 
> 
> Thanks rick



You can't use the USB, but you don't HAVE to use Denon's dock. Standard connections (composite/component) or alternate non-proprietary docks work.

Your choice depends on what model iPod you have. AND

Whether or not you want to play videos (not possible w/Denon & current iPods near as I can gleam).


Near as I can tell, the prime reason to use Denon's dock is to use Denon's (awful) remote - or if for some reason you want to use D-link (which oddly still requires additional connections) ...

Look into other brand docks before deciding. I'd be very hesitant to go the Denon dock route given that there're no video demo's, or even screenshots of menus around. OR buy from a place (like crutchfield) that'll take it back if you don't like it.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/15187273
> 
> 
> Off and on, I run into posts on this board references to problems with Sony LCD's (All?/just XBR models?).
> 
> Many of these posts indicate that there are known/given issues between the two - 'caused by Sony's following HDMI 1.3 standards'.
> 
> 
> I'm curious because I'm thinking of purchasing the XBR KDL-32XBR6.
> 
> I currently have a KDL-26S3000 (a slightly cheaper model, thats about 1 1/2 years old) and have *NOT* had any problems.)
> 
> *For those experiencing the problems:*
> 
> What exactly is the problem?
> 
> What Model you have?
> 
> Do you have HDMI control on the SONY set to on?
> 
> *For those NOT experiencing problems..*
> 
> What model do you have?



The "Denon 3808/4308 bugs, etc" thread (especially the last 10 to 20 pages) has most of the information you're looking for.


No need to rehash the subject in this thread.


----------



## Whitl

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use the USB port for a wireless network adapter, the is a wireless router in the house 2 floors up but no hard wire ethernet in the basement. Baring that is it possible to download firmware updates to a notebook and download them to the 3808 via the usb port.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whitl* /forum/post/15189857
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use the USB port for a wireless network adapter, the is a wireless router in the house 2 floors up but no hard wire ethernet in the basement. Baring that is it possible to download firmware updates to a notebook and download them to the 3808 via the usb port.



That's impossible since there's neither a driver nor a software architecture aloowing for the development of such drivers.

But you might install a second wireless+wired router as a client to your WAN router such that the "client router" routes from wireless to ethernet. Of course, that depends on the router's firmware allowing such use. I guess most current WAN/WLAN routers should offer this option while older ones rarely do.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Whitl* /forum/post/15189857
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to use the USB port for a wireless network adapter, the is a wireless router in the house 2 floors up but no hard wire ethernet in the basement. Baring that is it possible to download firmware updates to a notebook and download them to the 3808 via the usb port.



As eyespy above said, no you cannot use the USB for network connection. That is what the ethernet port is for and while you cannot hardwire it, you can use a wireless bridge to connect to the wireless router in the second story...maybe depending upon strength of signal.


Google wireless bridges, I use the Buffalo 4 port Ethernet Converter with no issues linking to my Linksys wireless router.


----------



## warcloudwells

Still a nube. I think I just jumped from 1.69 to whatever is current. The 3808 appears to be performing as expected. What setups do I have re-do?


Been away from the forum for three weeks, but today discovered that a reset (power + up/down buttons) restored my internet connectivity (internet radio works for the first time). I boldly engaged the firmware update command and about 75 minutes later, functionality came back after the 3808 recycled power. I had to re-assign inputs but have not discovered what elso needs to be re-done. Audyssey?


Regret lame, but have not had much time.


----------



## RedCell99

Hello everyone!


I figured it out (through trial and error but *especially* with the help of this forum-thanks everyone!!!!!). As mentioned, I did set the BR Player to "HDMI" and then to "Direct." I still had the same problem. That is until I changed the PCM "from" the 96kHz/24bit "to" 48kHz/16bit. Only then, did "I Robot" and "Kingdom Of Heaven" change to DTS-HD Master Audio.


Whew.


OK, another question; when would I ever want to change the PCM to 96kHz anyway?


Thanks-Red Cell.


----------



## catman2

rechead...you can't get digital ie.HDMI sources to play in zone 2..is that it? forgive if stating obvious!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/15192945
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I figured it out (through trial and error but *especially* with the help of this forum-thanks everyone!!!!!). As mentioned, I did set the BR Player to "HDMI" and then to "Direct." I still had the same problem. That is until I changed the PCM "from" the 96kHz/24bit "to" 48kHz/16bit. Only then, did "I Robot" and "Kingdom Of Heaven" change to DTS-HD Master Audio.
> 
> 
> Whew.
> 
> 
> OK, another question; when would I ever want to change the PCM to 96kHz anyway?
> 
> 
> Thanks-Red Cell.



Something's odd there. *IF* you had it set for PCM, then you would have seen MULT CH IN on the display. If you bitstream it via HDMI, you should see DTS MA (or something like that). That is assuming you set the movie to use Master Audio. Some discs will only have PCM, some default to something other than master audio. Denon 3808 is capable of handling 96/24 audio so something else is screwy with your player.


----------



## ironfoot995




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15191898
> 
> 
> Still a nube. I think I just jumped from 1.69 to whatever is current. The 3808 appears to be performing as expected. What setups do I have re-do?
> 
> 
> Been away from the forum for three weeks, but today discovered that a reset (power + up/down buttons) restored my internet connectivity (internet radio works for the first time). I boldly engaged the firmware update command and about 75 minutes later, functionality came back after the 3808 recycled power. I had to re-assign inputs but have not discovered what elso needs to be re-done. Audyssey?
> 
> 
> Regret lame, but have not had much time.



You will need to rerun Audyssey.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/15190683
> 
> 
> As eyespy above said, no you cannot use the USB for network connection. That is what the ethernet port is for and while you cannot hardwire it, you can use a wireless bridge to connect to the wireless router in the second story...maybe depending upon strength of signal.
> 
> 
> Google wireless bridges, I use the Buffalo 4 port Ethernet Converter with no issues linking to my Linksys wireless router.



I also use the Buffalo Ethernet Converter with no issues. As a matter of fact it (and my Buffalo router) are two of my favorite pieces of electronics. I have used a lot of routers and bridges and these are amazing.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/15193489
> 
> 
> I also use the Buffalo Ethernet Converter with no issues. As a matter of fact it (and my Buffalo router) are two of my favorite pieces of electronics. I have used a lot of routers and bridges and these are amazing.



Ethernet over powerline is also a viable option.


----------



## ILv2Xlr8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/15189195
> 
> 
> You can't use the USB, but you don't HAVE to use Denon's dock. Standard connections (composite/component) or alternate non-proprietary docks work.
> 
> Your choice depends on what model iPod you have. AND
> 
> Whether or not you want to play videos (not possible w/Denon & current iPods near as I can gleam).
> 
> 
> Near as I can tell, the prime reason to use Denon's dock is to use Denon's (awful) remote - or if for some reason you want to use D-link (which oddly still requires additional connections) ...
> 
> Look into other brand docks before deciding. I'd be very hesitant to go the Denon dock route given that there're no video demo's, or even screenshots of menus around. OR buy from a place (like crutchfield) that'll take it back if you don't like it.



Are there any screen shots of the net interface? I assume it would be similar of the iPod dock???


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15186724
> 
> 
> I can't get my comcast box to play in zone 2 even when the source is 2 channel.



Is your comcast box connected as an analog source, or a digital one?


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15144651
> 
> 
> Just wanted to recommend the QNAP Pro 2 to felllow Denon users.it's a network hard drive (1TB)with twonkymedia built in, so it serves music and movies without a media PC /mac being left on 24 hours a day!.. I am using it with a ps3 and the denon 3808, and finally I have a DLNA client that is rocksolid with 30,000 mp3 files , 200 movies , can do bitorrent, web page serving etc, and consumes 14 watts, yes 14 !



Is your unit the TS-109 Pro II? If so, what features convinced you to buy the TS-109 Pro II instead of the TS-109 II?


----------



## joe bloe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15193715
> 
> 
> Ethernet over powerline is also a viable option.



never knew about ethernet powerline adaptors til reading about them in these forums - went to best buy and they had about 8 different types - plugged 'em in and they worked fine - my wife is pleased that i'm no longer running a 100ft cable thru the house.


----------



## dloose

Between the latest firmware and upgrade, the Denon now scrolls *reasonably" fast through large libraries mounted on USB. Previously it would take several seconds to change between directories in my library. Now its OK - about 20 sec to scroll through 27 subdirectories that contain 7000 tracks. Much better. Anyone else retested this? Note: the PS3 scrolls through the same 27 directories in 2 sec.


----------



## uabcar

I'm about to pull the trigger on the 3808- but before I do, I see if anyone has connected their AVR to the Key Digital HDMI4X1. I use this switcher/scaler to do a vertical stretch for 2.35:1 content.


The KD box does not support inputs of 1080P content- but it does scale things up to 1080P. As I see it, I have two options- either route source material through the KD box first at 720P or 1080i and have it output a 1080P signal to the 3808 and have it pass through the signal to my PJ (which currently is a 720P Sanyo Z5).


The other alternative is to send all source material through the 3808 first and output 720P signal to the KD box and then onto the PJ- at either 720P or 1080P.


I'm not sure what method would be best in terms of PQ. Also, while I've only got a 720P PJ now, I expect that I'll upgrade to 1080P sometime next year.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15193045
> 
> 
> rechead...you can't get digital ie.HDMI sources to play in zone 2..is that it? forgive if stating obvious!



You can get a digital signal to zone 2, just not through HDMI. Coax or fiber optic work.


----------



## Challkhmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15019715
> 
> 
> Sometimes certain combinations of equipment have problems with HDMI HDCP receiver repeater code...
> 
> http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...hp?p_faqid=291



I purchased new Delkin HDMI cables which at half the cost are far superior to the Monster cables they replaced. At the same time I did the firmware upgrade. The sync problem is now completely resolved. I am not sure which change did the fix, but I think it was the firmware. I don't regret replacing the cables either way.


----------



## marianas

I've been looking at the 3808ci receiver, but after reading all these problems and glitches, I'm not too sure. Are they really that problematic?


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marianas* /forum/post/15197164
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the 3808ci receiver, but after reading all these problems and glitches, I'm not too sure. Are they really that problematic?



I have had my 3808 since last December. Have done all the firmware updates and purchased the one hundred dollar upgrade. I have only had a couple of issues with internet radio where it would freeze up, but I would try again later and it worked fine. Overall very happy with the purchase.


----------



## kreativeimages

Very happy with my 3808ci., no problems here.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marianas* /forum/post/15197164
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the 3808ci receiver, but after reading all these problems and glitches, I'm not too sure. Are they really that problematic?



I've had mine for 6 months and did the firmware upgrade to 1.97 and have had no problems at all. No freezes whatsoever on the internet radio or streaming music from my PC. I do get a HDMI blink when I first turn on the Receiver and TV and an HDMI device (PS3, HD DVD, or DirectTV) but that is it and it only happens once. Very happy with the purchase and have had no problems recommending this receiver to friends looking to buy.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/15196591
> 
> 
> You can get a digital signal to zone 2, just not through HDMI. Coax or fiber optic work.



Thanks folks


I'm hooked up from the STB with coax and can't get 2 channel TV broadcasts in z2. From what I've seen in the manual i should be able to get 2ch audio just not 5.1. I will look at the settings in the STB when I get a chance.


Net/USB works, tuner works, optical works, just not the comcast.


----------



## RETNAV

Has anyone seen a better price from an authorized dealer, delivered for the 3808 than $1250??


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RETNAV* /forum/post/15199214
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a better price from an authorized dealer, delivered for the 3808 than $1250??



I got mine way below that from 6th Ave. You need to call them. Good luck.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RETNAV* /forum/post/15199214
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a better price from an authorized dealer, delivered for the 3808 than...



You might try J&R and ask for a AVS member special price. I know 6ave was sold out of the Denon 1909 as of today (I needed one for a gift). I got just about the same price 6ave was offering for a 1909 at J&R: http://www.jr.com/ with free ship. I got my 3808 from 6ave about a year ago.


----------



## RETNAV

J&R high, 6th now $1250 vice $1100 a monthago!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RETNAV* /forum/post/15201541
> 
> 
> J&R high, 6th now $1250 vice $1100 a monthago!



Sheez.. call them back and tell them no deal unless 1125 free ship.. call your local dealers requesting the same pickup or install


----------



## Raptor007

Hey, anyone know if it's possible to change the TV's picture mode via HDMI-CEC when a source is selected? Ideally it would set the TV to Dynamic for my Xbox/Wii and Standard for my Blu-ray player. I have a Samsung 4671F TV. (Don't worry, I've tamed my Dynamic and Standard modes... most of the difference now is in backlight level.)


I know the Denon AVR and Samsung TV both have HDMI-CEC, but I'm not really sure what features are supported or how to take advantage of them.


----------



## warcloudwells

Yesterday made the upgrade to 1.97, no problems, 75 minutes, smooth. Today performed the Audyssey recalibration, but have not had a moment to enjoy the new capabilities. I briefly read about the differences from 1.69 to 1.97, but not sure what to expect for new functionality (no feature pack yet). What are the practical advantages of this upgrade?


Also a question, as Audyssey was recalibrating, I noticed my Kipsch center definitely had a different "test tone sweep" than the other matched 6.1 speaker set. I believe this suggest that my center is degrading. Hmmm; Audyssey also provides good dynamic speaker test tones.


More observations over the next few days....I know you guys are way ahead of me in making the 3808 perform. It is an amazing piece of audio gear.


BTW, I read what the October feature pack is supposed to provide, but I'm not sure it is worth it. I have read that many of you like it. What's to love?


----------



## catman2

Re: QNAP Pro 2 NAS server



more powerful cpu as I wanted to bitorrent download on it, and generally positive reviews. I also use it to host all my itunes, as I have 4 macs in the house usig the itunes library as well. ~got my Qnap off ebay with a 1TB pre-installed. It was quite a lot to spend about $400, but it uses 14w where I used to use a Mac at 350w to do the same thing. Here in bermuda, electricity 38c/kwh so it soon adds up!! My bill dropped about 50 bucks next month alone.


wish denons interface was a bit more groovy for net/usb..it's a bit slow/clunky although it does work perfectly now. Kudos to Denon for continually upgrading firmware to make it stable.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15202133
> 
> 
> Yesterday made the upgrade to 1.97, no problems, 75 minutes, smooth. Today performed the Audyssey recalibration, but have not had a moment to enjoy the new capabilities. I briefly read about the differences from 1.69 to 1.97, but not sure what to expect for new functionality (no feature pack yet). What are the practical advantages of this upgrade?
> 
> 
> Also a question, as Audyssey was recalibrating, I noticed my Kipsch center definitely had a different "test tone sweep" than the other matched 6.1 speaker set. I believe this suggest that my center is degrading. Hmmm; Audyssey also provides good dynamic speaker test tones.
> 
> 
> More observations over the next few days....I know you guys are way ahead of me in making the 3808 perform. It is an amazing piece of audio gear.
> 
> 
> BTW, I read what the October feature pack is supposed to provide, but I'm not sure it is worth it. I have read that many of you like it. What's to love?



As you know the info is presented the firmware versions... there is much to love about firmware updates and upgrades.. plug in the feature pack upgrade.


----------



## catman2

>>. Now its OK - about 20 sec to scroll through 27 subdirectories that contain 7000 tracks. Much better. Anyone else retested this? Note: the PS3 scrolls through the same 27 directories in 2 sec.[/quote]


I agree with you, my ps3 and denon speed the same as yours .a bit annoying!


----------



## bswiftly

So - I hate listening to the boring announcers on Rogers Sportsnet - so when they televise a game, I'd like to listen to the hockey game on the radio - but watch it on TV at the same time.


Is there anyway to configure this? I want the tuner to be tuned to AM Radio. I would prefer not to change TV hookups or plug the TV directly into my TV Tuner - although I guess that may be an option now that I think of it... Radio on the 3808, change the TV input to another - although I guess I'd have to also change my cable box output so that may be a pain.



Any ideas? (if that garble up there didn't confuse you!)


(Just an update - I found out where you can set a video source in the source select options on the 3808 menu - but when I select TV / CBL it doesn't show anything on screen except for the TUNER menu.


Brett


----------



## RedCell99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15193247
> 
> 
> Something's odd there. *IF* you had it set for PCM, then you would have seen MULT CH IN on the display. If you bitstream it via HDMI, you should see DTS MA (or something like that). That is assuming you set the movie to use Master Audio. Some discs will only have PCM, some default to something other than master audio. Denon 3808 is capable of handling 96/24 audio so something else is screwy with your player.



Yes..."Multi Channel In" is what I originally saw on my Denon. I did choose the DTS HD Master Audio (on the BR Player/movie) and was curious why it was not displayed on the front.


I then played with the settings on my BR and during the initial set-up, I may have inadvertintly set it to 96kHz. I tried setting it to "Direct" as mentioned on this Forum, but still had the same problem.


I then changed the 96kHz to to original default setting of 48kHz and bingo, my Denon now displays what it should be doing in the first place (if properly set-up)..."DTS HD Master Audio"..or words to that effect.


I'm not sure what bitstreaming is about or even what it does, but I wonder if I have it. I purchased my Denon 3808 last June and have never tried an update.


Thoughts anyone? Am I missing the point as I was content until I viewed some responses on both this thread and that from the Sony camp.


Red Cell.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/15202752
> 
> 
> Yes..."Multi Channel In" is what I originally saw on my Denon. I did choose the DTS HD Master Audio (on the BR Player/movie) and was curious why it was not displayed on the front.
> 
> 
> I then played with the settings on my BR and during the initial set-up, I may have inadvertintly set it to 96kHz. I tried setting it to "Direct" as mentioned on this Forum, but still had the same problem.
> 
> 
> I then changed the 96kHz to to original default setting of 48kHz and bingo, my Denon now displays what it should be doing in the first place (if properly set-up)..."DTS HD Master Audio"..or words to that effect.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what bitstreaming is about or even what it does, but I wonder if I have it. I purchased my Denon 3808 last June and have never tried an update.
> 
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Am I missing the point as I was content until I viewed some responses on both this thread and that from the Sony camp.
> 
> 
> Red Cell.




It might just be a bug on the Sony unit. Think of HD audio like a MS Word file. PCM is the unzipped version. Whatever is on your HD is bit for bit identical to the one you email to your friend. Now, if your file is too big, you can zip it up and send the file to your friend. This is where Master Audio/TrueHD etc come in. They are "zipping" the file w/o losing information. So if you zip it and send it to your friend, your friend will have to unzip it before opening the Word document.


So some BD will come with PCM track or "zipped" HD codecs (master audio etc.). When you bitstream, you are asking your AVR to unzip the file. If you send it via PCM, the player is sending the native file.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15202205
> 
> 
> Re: QNAP Pro 2 NAS server
> 
> 
> 
> more powerful cpu as I wanted to bitorrent download on it, and generally positive reviews. I also use it to host all my itunes, as I have 4 macs in the house usig the itunes library as well. ~got my Qnap off ebay with a 1TB pre-installed. It was quite a lot to spend about $400, but it uses 14w where I used to use a Mac at 350w to do the same thing. Here in bermuda, electricity 38c/kwh so it soon adds up!! My bill dropped about 50 bucks next month alone.
> 
> 
> wish denons interface was a bit more groovy for net/usb..it's a bit slow/clunky although it does work perfectly now. Kudos to Denon for continually upgrading firmware to make it stable.



Thank you. Did you get the QNAP from someone with a regular ebay presence? If so, please pass it along. Also, I would appreciate any tips or guidance you may be able to provide in preparing and saving media files so that the Denon can access them.


----------



## jlaavenger

Does Dynamic Volume work better on Factory Installed Receivers?


----------



## McGoogan

Okay all, thanks for the posts regarding my apparant lack of knowledge regarding an external drive. THANKS dloose.


The more I come to understand the numerous formats, the more frustrated and confused I'm becoming. So for all of you that have elected not to stream music, what are you using? I don't have a huge music collection, but to store all my cd's on a drive that my 3808 can access sure doesnt seem like too much to ask. If the 3808 is only compatible with FAT32 and most (or atleast my drive) comes defaulted in NTFS - how do you reformat? Would partioning the drive be undesirable?


Should I dump this drive and look for an external drive that comes defaulted with FAT32 format, so I can use it with my Denon???


thanks


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bswiftly* /forum/post/15202454
> 
> 
> So - I hate listening to the boring announcers on Rogers Sportsnet - so when they televise a game, I'd like to listen to the hockey game on the radio - but watch it on TV at the same time.
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to configure this? I want the tuner to be tuned to AM Radio. I would prefer not to change TV hookups or plug the TV directly into my TV Tuner - although I guess that may be an option now that I think of it... Radio on the 3808, change the TV input to another - although I guess I'd have to also change my cable box output so that may be a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? (if that garble up there didn't confuse you!)
> 
> 
> (Just an update - I found out where you can set a video source in the source select options on the 3808 menu - but when I select TV / CBL it doesn't show anything on screen except for the TUNER menu.
> 
> 
> Brett



Silly question here, but are the TV/CBL inputs the ones you use to watch TV with? I just checked mine and it works with Menu>Source Select>Tuner>Other>Video Select> TV/CBL, but as I asked my TV input is through the analog TV/CBL hookups in the back.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hermangerman* /forum/post/15159990
> 
> 
> SACD LFE Level (via HDMI)?
> 
> Does anyone know if I will have problems with LFE levels if I am using an SACD player (OPPO 970) connected to my Denon 3808 via HDMI?
> 
> I see an optional boost for the LFE if I use the 3808's analog input, but not for digitally connected SACD audio. Thanks



I don't think the 970 supports SACD over HDMI, so bass management via that path isn't possible.


I have an Oppo 980H, and with the latest firmware update 05.00.01.07, it supports SACD over HDMI 1.2a.


However when setting the 980H SACD output to DSD and using HDMI, my 3808 doesn't seem to manage bass properly for multichannel SACD -- it sounds very weak.


When I change the 980H to PCM over HDMI, bass levels for multichannel SACD sound normal. Using an SACD pink noise calibration disk, bass levels are about right -- in that mode.


I don't know why it's weak when using DSD. 3808 display shows "multi channel in"; having DIRECT on/off doesn't make an audible difference in bass. The 3808 speaker config is all speakers "small", bass = LFE.


Running latest 3808 firmware, ver A2.01, sub Ver: 01.10, with latest feature upgrade.


----------



## mrlittlejeans

Probably a stupid question but here goes anyway.


Do I have to do anything special to get a 480i signal from a composite (the yellow rca) input to output over HDMI (scaled or not)? I ask because I was trying to hook up my velodyne SMS-1 to recalibrate the subwoofers and no matter what input on the Denon I used, I could not get video on the screen. I went into the assign inputs options and switched on i=>p and made sure the input I wanted had no component or hdmi associated with it but I still get no video.


----------



## Browninggold

I have had the 3808 for a year. I do not know a lot about the seperate Amplifiers and was wondering if I would gain a whole lot if I purchased one...what brand does everyone recommend? I have a 7.1 setup right now. 2 6T Towers from Aperion along with a 6C center and 2 532 LR and 2 632LR, along with a Klipsch 12" sub. I watch 70% movies I have the Denon 2500 Blu-Ray and a Toshiba A-35 HD player. 30% music listening. I would not want to spend more than 400 or 500 dollars if that helps. Just wondering if I would gain anything on the "clarity" side of movie soundtracks driving the towers a little harder.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15203165
> 
> 
> Okay all, thanks for the posts regarding my apparant lack of knowledge regarding an external drive. THANKS dloose.
> 
> 
> The more I come to understand the numerous formats, the more frustrated and confused I'm becoming. So for all of you that have elected not to stream music, what are you using? I don't have a huge music collection, but to store all my cd's on a drive that my 3808 can access sure doesnt seem like too much to ask. If the 3808 is only compatible with FAT32 and most (or atleast my drive) comes defaulted in NTFS - how do you reformat? Would partioning the drive be undesirable?
> 
> 
> Should I dump this drive and look for an external drive that comes defaulted with FAT32 format, so I can use it with my Denon???
> 
> 
> thanks



There's nothing really *wrong* with fat32, it can support drives up to 8TB. It's only really annoying limitation is a maximum file size of 4 Gb. That's not an issue with music files, even an uncompressed CD ripped to 1 track would have a maximum of 800 Mb; it is a problem with video files but that's a non-issue with the 3808. NTFS is proprietary, better at controlling fragmentation and security but third parties have to license it from Microsoft.

I wouldn't partition the drive, I've not experimented with this but the Denon is not a computer....


Since your USB drive is already formatted just

1) copy any files you want to save to a different location

2) open Windows Explorer and right click on the USB drive

3) select format

4) select FAT32

5) don't select quick format

6) select start and get a cup of coffee


Thought about how you're going to back up your external drive? After you put in a few hundred hours ripping and metatagging etc that library represents a lot of effort. As with all hardrives its not a question of IF it will fail, but WHEN it will fail.


----------



## SSpivey

I just picked up this receiver and I can get my Pan BD30 player to work fine but I lose all picture, including the 3808 on-screen display, when I connect my HD satellite-Motorola DSR-505. Display is same (Sanyo Z2000 FP) except now I'm switching the HDMI through the rcvr.


Display works again if I switch srcs through the Z2000, but I promised my wife we would no longer need 3 remotes to watch TV... (shelve the proj remote.)


Losing all display means I can't access any of the menus (the proj shows 'no signal' even with the rcvr still on) If I switch back to BR, I get signal again.


I don't have a set of component cables right now, but that's probably my next step to try if I can't resolve it.


TIA,Si.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15205377
> 
> 
> I have had the 3808 for a year. I do not know a lot about the seperate Amplifiers and was wondering if I would gain a whole lot if I purchased one...what brand does everyone recommend? I have a 7.1 setup right now. 2 6T Towers from Aperion along with a 6C center and 2 532 LR and 2 632LR, along with a Klipsch 12" sub. I watch 70% movies I have the Denon 2500 Blu-Ray and a Toshiba A-35 HD player. 30% music listening. I would not want to spend more than 400 or 500 dollars if that helps. Just wondering if I would gain anything on the "clarity" side of movie soundtracks driving the towers a little harder.



Don't think you'll gain anything going to a $500 amp with those speakers. I have a Bryston 4B (~$2000 when I bought it, aprox. 300 watts / channel) that I tried with my setup (PSB Stratus golds) and I could hear no advantage. The 3808 has plenty of power reserves for my needs. If you are clipping the 3808 (and somehow not destroying your speakers) then I think you'd need to be looking at spending more like $1000....


----------



## MarkyM




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15204466
> 
> 
> I have an Oppo 980H, and with the latest firmware update 05.00.01.07, it supports SACD over HDMI 1.2a.
> 
> 
> However when setting the 980H SACD output to DSD and using HDMI, my 3808 doesn't seem to manage bass properly for multichannel SACD -- it sounds very weak.
> 
> 
> When I change the 980H to PCM over HDMI, bass levels for multichannel SACD sound normal. Using an SACD pink noise calibration disk, bass levels are about right -- in that mode.
> 
> 
> I don't know why it's weak when using DSD. 3808 display shows "multi channel in"; having DIRECT on/off doesn't make an audible difference in bass. The 3808 speaker config is all speakers "small", bass = LFE.
> 
> 
> Running latest 3808 firmware, ver A2.01, sub Ver: 01.10, with latest feature upgrade.



I'm seeing exactly the same thing here as well.


In researching this a bit, it seems that there is some "ambiguity" in the SACD standard, on the mastering side, related to bass levels.


Some SACD's have been mastered with the "Dolby" standard 10dB bass cut and some have not.


I think what may be happening here is that the DSD decoder in the Oppo may be "going halves" and boosting the bass about 5 db or so, where the Denon's DSD decoder is not boosting it at all. (leading to a 10 dB bass deficiency on some SACD's)


The bottom line though for me, was to leave my Oppo set to PCM and let it do the decoding.


The *only* disadvantage to this would be if you were to use the "Pure Direct" mode in the Denon, which bypasses everything, including the Audyssey calibration. Otherwise, the Denon has to convert to PCM anyway.


I have put the subwoofer level on a direct control on my remote in case I need to tweak it a bit while playing SACD's, and am happy with this solution.


It would be nice to know for a fact what is really going on though.


--Mark--


----------



## vdea

I have a 56" Samsung DLP 1080P set which (according to my new denon 3808ci with the upgraded firmware and new feature package) has as its acceptable input formats (I think): 480i/p, 720P, and 1080i.


As (important) sources I have the following:


- A Kaleidescape movie player (one generation back) which I believe has a faroudja chipset in it and can put out just about any resolution I choose from native dvd of 480i (right?) all the way up to 1080i max.


- A Tivo Series 3 which can pass native or scale on its own right?


- Motorola comcast DVR box which I have at present set to 1080i output and am going via component directly into my samsung (just because I am out of video inputs or sources on my 3808 and because I was told at one point to let the tv do the processing because the comcast box was not good at it)


My question is (and this may be art or trial and error rather than science but)


What should I feed my 3808 and/or my Samsung TV? Since I can change just about every resolution at play here what makes the most sense for the best picture using the best scaling or processing and on which box(es)?


Thanks or any and all theory or practice recommended.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrlittlejeans* /forum/post/15204612
> 
> 
> Probably a stupid question but here goes anyway.
> 
> 
> Do I have to do anything special to get a 480i signal from a composite (the yellow rca) input to output over HDMI (scaled or not)? I ask because I was trying to hook up my velodyne SMS-1 to recalibrate the subwoofers and no matter what input on the Denon I used, I could not get video on the screen. I went into the assign inputs options and switched on i=>p and made sure the input I wanted had no component or hdmi associated with it but I still get no video.



Someone else had the same problem with a SMS-1. He wrote:


"I figured out the problem, it's a limitation of the Denon. It mentions in page 8 of the manual that older video games and computer generated images (like the menu of the SMS1) won't scale through HDMI, so I've taken to just hooking up a long RCA cable for the rare times I need to configure it."


I have a simular problem with my Sony VCR. I get video just fine, but my display blanks out when I try to go to the VCR's menu. I had to run a separate composite video so I could set the clock.


----------



## mrlittlejeans

Thanks Tom! That makes sense although it is a bit disappointing.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15205695
> 
> 
> There's nothing really *wrong* with fat32, it can support drives up to 8TB. It's only really annoying limitation is a maximum file size of 4 Gb. That's not an issue with music files, even an uncompressed CD ripped to 1 track would have a maximum of 800 Mb; it is a problem with video files but that's a non-issue with the 3808. NTFS is proprietary, better at controlling fragmentation and security but third parties have to license it from Microsoft.
> 
> I wouldn't partition the drive, I've not experimented with this but the Denon is not a computer....
> 
> 
> Since your USB drive is already formatted just
> 
> 1) copy any files you want to save to a different location
> 
> 2) open Windows Explorer and right click on the USB drive
> 
> 3) select format
> 
> 4) select FAT32
> 
> 5) don't select quick format
> 
> 6) select start and get a cup of coffee
> 
> 
> Thought about how you're going to back up your external drive? After you put in a few hundred hours ripping and metatagging etc that library represents a lot of effort. As with all hardrives its not a question of IF it will fail, but WHEN it will fail.




dloose-thanks again for the post. As far as the formatting, Vista doesnt give me the option to select FAT32. Only FATex and NTFS. And I have found that FATex isnt the same as FAT32 - already tried it. I've got quotes from $60-$140 to have formatted. So guess I didnt research well enough before my purchase. thanks


----------



## mifronte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/14764506
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually ever re-loaded a config file successfully? I had a problem today that required a micro processor reset. I saved the config prior to the reset. The reset cleared the problem, but the load of the saved config file terminates with:
> 
> 
> File not reloaded.
> 
> config.dat file wrong version (or something to that effect)
> 
> 
> I've also tried reloading my last config save (prior to 1.95 fw update). It seemed to run, but never actually terminated. After forcing it to stop, I'd gotten some of my configuration back, but, surprize, no audio. Had to do another reset to clear. Reloading the recent config.dat had same problem, no reload and am trying the earlier one again, but it's still not finished.
> 
> 
> I've opened a call with Denon about this and they've escalated it (1st level can't help) which I hope will come up with some type of fix.
> 
> 
> In any event, if you've some sage advice, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Did you ever get a resolution to not being able to load your most current config.dat after a processor reset?


Like you, I saved my configuration right before performing a processor reset. Then I received the exact same error when trying to load the saved config.dat. The error is that the config.dat file is the wrong version.


I tried loading the file using Firefox and IE, neither worked.


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15209884
> 
> 
> dloose-thanks again for the post. As far as the formatting, Vista doesnt give me the option to select FAT32. Only FATex and NTFS. And I have found that FATex isnt the same as FAT32 - already tried it. I've got quotes from $60-$140 to have formatted. So guess I didnt research well enough before my purchase. thanks



Here is a free utility that will format your hard drive for you with FAT32:
http://www.compuapps.com/Download/sw...swissknife.htm


----------



## ryoohki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/15210485
> 
> 
> Here is a free utility that will format your hard drive for you with FAT32:
> http://www.compuapps.com/Download/sw...swissknife.htm



I 2nd the use of this utility. I use a 160gig 2.5hdd (don't need a PSU so it's great) for my FLAC Files i got about 30 albums + (still 120gig free) and i formatted it in FAT32 using that


----------



## StrangeLuv

I've got an Xbox 360 hooked up with componet video and RCA sound and fiber optic sound. How to I get the receiver to use the fiberoptic input instead of the RCA?


Thanks


----------



## donm1b23ny

For everyone using TVersity, WMP11 and the Denon 3808ci to play music files from your computer, please help. I have the TVersity server started, WMP11 installed but am not sure how to get my Denon to see the TVersity server on the GUI of the receiver. Where exactly am I supposed to see the TVersity in the Net/USB input? I only see "Recently PLayed, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed on the main screen. Also, in the WMP settings, I am not sure how to enable the music for sharing. There was a post on this about a year ago from someone else with screen shots but it did not answer every question I had. Any help would be really appreciated as I am dead in the water here.


Thanks in advance


DC


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StrangeLuv* /forum/post/15210914
> 
> 
> I've got an Xbox 360 hooked up with componet video and RCA sound and fiber optic sound. How to I get the receiver to use the fiberoptic input instead of the RCA?
> 
> 
> Thanks




If you go to that INPUT in the setup screen, you can pick the digital input 1,2,3, or 4. Just pick the correct one and you're all set.


----------



## wes k

Does the $100 upgrade unlock audyssey pro?


----------



## bgermann

So, I have vinyl that I went to digitize thru the avr. (Ask your parents if you find yourself wondering what vinyl is) When recording out thru Zone 2, the right level is 25-30 dbls higher than the left channel. I have checked the left and right channel output levels of zone 2 using the menu, they are set at the same level. I sent the line signal to a computer card and an analogue tape deck, in both instances, the right channel is was fine, the left channel, not so much. I switched out cables, I confirmed that my recording equipment was operating correctly. I have not yet done a microprocessor reset. When audio is sent to the speakers in zone 1, my sound meter confirms that the test tone levels are the same. Sending a signal to the speakers in Zone 2 confirms that the signal is at the same level across both channels. Any thoughts, hints, insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgermann* /forum/post/15211930
> 
> 
> So, I have vinyl that I went to digitize thru the avr. (Ask your parents if you find yourself wondering what vinyl is) When recording out thru Zone 2, the right level is 25-30 dbls higher than the left channel. I have checked the left and right channel output levels of zone 2 using the menu, they are set at the same level. I sent the line signal to a computer card and an analogue tape deck, in both instances, the right channel is was fine, the left channel, not so much. I switched out cables, I confirmed that my recording equipment was operating correctly. I have not yet done a microprocessor reset. When audio is sent to the speakers in zone 1, my sound meter confirms that the test tone levels are the same. Sending a signal to the speakers in Zone 2 confirms that the signal is at the same level across both channels. Any thoughts, hints, insights would be greatly appreciated.



Not clear how you are set up. So you have a turntable with a MM cartridge hooked to the Phono input on the Denon, and are using the Zone 2 pre out (you don't want to use surround back amplifier outs to record from) to send analog to a computer for recording? THe channel levels are OK on the computer but -25-30 db different on what - the speakers? If the analog out is ok on a computer input (is this where you are going to record?), the problem must be either in the speakers or the amp you are using to drive those speakers in zone 2.


----------



## JetSnake

Very low sub out-put.


I did the firmware update about a month ago, just noticed the sub is barley putting anything out. I'm thinking it's been like this ever since I did the update. The sub setting in the receiver is "on", but even if I set it to "off" the sub still plays the same, very very low. I don't see any other settings that might cause this. What do I need to do to fix this?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donm1b23ny* /forum/post/15211311
> 
> 
> For everyone using TVersity, WMP11 and the Denon 3808ci to play music files from your computer, please help. I have the TVersity server started, WMP11 installed but am not sure how to get my Denon to see the TVersity server on the GUI of the receiver. Where exactly am I supposed to see the TVersity in the Net/USB input? I only see "Recently PLayed, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed on the main screen. Also, in the WMP settings, I am not sure how to enable the music for sharing. There was a post on this about a year ago from someone else with screen shots but it did not answer every question I had. Any help would be really appreciated as I am dead in the water here.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> DC



You select "Media Servers" off the NET/USB source selection. If you select that and there are no media servers available you should get an

--empty.


So is your Denon working OK on your network? Does Internet radio play OK? If it doesn't, can you log into the Denon by typing the IP address of your Denon (you can find that in SETUP -- Network - Network Info) into a browser: eg http://192.168.0.34? If those work OK then you need to open WMP, select Library from the top tabs, select media sharing, and turn media sharing on. If everything is working correctly, select Media Server from NET/USB and you should see the name of your computer. Select it and hopefully you're in business. If your Denon is not connecting properly to your network, its a router or bridge, or firewall issue. This thread has lots of advice on the topic.

I use Tversity instead of WMP. BTW there is a new version of Tversity

1.008.RC5 which has specifically resolved an annoying bug that sometimes occurred between Denon 3808 and Tversity (the "not authorized" bug). Seems to work great (2 whole days of testing).


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JetSnake* /forum/post/15215437
> 
> 
> Very low sub out-put.
> 
> 
> I did the firmware update about a month ago, just noticed the sub is barley putting anything out. I'm thinking it's been like this ever since I did the update. The sub setting in the receiver is "on", but even if I set it to "off" the sub still plays the same, very very low. I don't see any other settings that might cause this. What do I need to do to fix this?



Simplest step is probably re-run Audyssey calibration.


If that doesn't fix it, go into Manual Setup->Speaker Setup->Channel Level, output the test tones and measure with a sound meter. As a first approximation, verify subwoofer level is roughly equal to the other speakers. If you don't have an SPL meter, they are available at RadioShack and other places: http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103668


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/15209884
> 
> 
> dloose-thanks again for the post. As far as the formatting, Vista doesnt give me the option to select FAT32. Only FATex and NTFS. And I have found that FATex isnt the same as FAT32 - already tried it. I've got quotes from $60-$140 to have formatted. So guess I didnt research well enough before my purchase. thanks



Windows is dumb like that; they artificially limit FAT32 formatting to 32GB, even though it can support much larger.

But please, don't pay $60-140 for something you can do yourself really easily!


If you've got a Mac, you should be able to format a large drive to FAT32 with Disk Utility (they call the format "MS-DOS (FAT)").


I haven't tried myself, but this should work for Windows:
http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/ind...at32format.htm


----------



## mifronte

With the HDMI drop outs between the AVR3808ci and my Sony XBR4, I have decided to try using all component connections.


With this setup (all component connections), I am unable to get the volume OSD to display over component unless the menu GUI is also displayed. With HDMI connections, I was able to see the volume OSD when changing volume levels. However, with component connections, I do not see the volume OSD when changing the volume. Any suggestions?


I have tried all the settings of i/p scaler without any success.


EDIT:

I was able to get the volume OSD by turning on video convert for the source.


----------



## roundtuit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roundtuit* /forum/post/15187648
> 
> 
> Putting it on fixed IP seems to have done the trick. Thank you! It seems to be updating now.



This didn't actually fix my problem, and the firmware "updating" actually caused more problems because it hung for 5 hrs and caused the audio to stop working on my Dish. Weird.


Anyway. I called Denon tech support and they told me to do a "restore default". That fixed both my internet problem and my audio problem. I was able to successfully update my firmware and am currently listening to the net radio.


So if there are any future lurkers who have a Denon 3808ci and running it through a Netgear router. I suggest you first make sure your UPnP if off on your router, and then try "restoring defaults".


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgermann* /forum/post/15211930
> 
> 
> So, I have vinyl that I went to digitize thru the avr. (Ask your parents if you find yourself wondering what vinyl is) When recording out thru Zone 2, the right level is 25-30 dbls higher than the left channel. I have checked the left and right channel output levels of zone 2 using the menu, they are set at the same level. I sent the line signal to a computer card and an analogue tape deck, in both instances, the right channel is was fine, the left channel, not so much. I switched out cables, I confirmed that my recording equipment was operating correctly. I have not yet done a microprocessor reset. When audio is sent to the speakers in zone 1, my sound meter confirms that the test tone levels are the same. Sending a signal to the speakers in Zone 2 confirms that the signal is at the same level across both channels. Any thoughts, hints, insights would be greatly appreciated.



To me, it seems that the Problem originates from the turn-table. It may well be that your "Moving Coil Cartridge" (is that the right word? German: Tonabnehmer) is defective.


----------



## dormie1360

Sorry, having trouble finding this. For an input like a HD DVD player, with the Denon 3808ci can you use Component for video in, and a HDMI input for the the audio? Component would then be used for monitor out.


Thanks,

John


----------



## garben

This worked for me too. Thanks!!!


----------



## ulty_dude

Hi, I have my PS3 going through the receiver to my TV and it won't let me select 1080p on the dislplay settings, the screen goes black for about 20sec and then kicks me back to the selection screen. I ran it just to the TV ( Pro 110 ) and I can do it ok so I must have something set wrong on my receiver.

When I got it delivered they guys from the shop set it up so I must have accidentally changed something.

Thanks.


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ulty_dude* /forum/post/15221059
> 
> 
> Hi, I have my PS3 going through the receiver to my TV and it won't let me select 1080p on the dislplay settings, the screen goes black for about 20sec and then kicks me back to the selection screen. I ran it just to the TV ( Pro 110 ) and I can do it ok so I must have something set wrong on my receiver.
> 
> When I got it delivered they guys from the shop set it up so I must have accidentally changed something.
> 
> Thanks.



Maybe you changed the resolution setting for that specific input on your Denon.


I can't give you exact instructions on how to check it, since I don't have the manual in front of me. But you should be able to find that info under HDMI setup/resolutions. It should give you a set of resolutions (480p,720p, etc...). Just make sure the highest res compatible with your display is selected (which, according to your post, should be 1080p).


If you're unable to select a resolution, make sure your scaling (the preceding parameter) is set to anything but "off" (for example, you can use "A to H").


----------



## Supermann7

Hello everyone. Long time luker. Last night, I did the update and feature package upgrade. this makes 3808 even more love in my theater room center piece. I gave a long time to think about spending $100. But, it was worth it. I am overly impressed on the sound quality. The sound quality is richer, fuller, and the bass is more deeper. I can surrounds are more pronounced.


Quickly, I like to share to everyone what I heard after the Feature upgrade. It's probably been discussed here already. I listened on the CDs for hours last night on 7 Ch Stereo mode and noticed the surrounds and SB are a lot louder than the FL/FR/C. It is about 5db louder. Can anyone verify or noticed? Anybody notice with similar loudness on the surround speakers in 7 Ch Stereo mode...please share. Thanks.


----------



## skyflyer007

Sorry if this has already been mentioned, I am new to this thread as I just got my 3808 2 weeks ago.


I wanted to be able to stream mp3 to my receiver without using a pc, but alas the device has to be DLNA compliant. My wife was against having 3 nasty looking drives in our entertainment system. I have 3 500GB external drives that I wanted to share with the Denon and PS3. I looked all over the place for a solution that would let me connect them to my network. I found a Belkin piece that allowed it, but you had to install drivers on every piece in the system that you wanted to share music too, well you cant install drivers on the 3808 so that didnt work. Then I went to the linksys site and found my ticket. The new 610n router has usb input designed for media sharing. What I didnt know at the time is that it also has Twonky built in. The even better part is that I hooked up a usb hub to the 610n and can now share all 3 drives at the same time. If you don know, Twonky provides the DLNA compatibility part and even has a site to go to if you have the voucher that came with your Denon equipment that will save you some money to register the product. I threw all of the extra little papers in my box away before I knew what they were. Can anyone confirm that the 3808 comes with a Twonky voucher ???? This setup is working great and I have had no problems other than Linksys does not have any support information related to Twonky and I had a hard time finding the internal server for Twonky. Hope this helps someone trying to do the same thing.


----------



## markb757

I just got my 3808ci this week and I love the features so far.







I've upgraded the firmware, but I still have a weird flickering effect on my Samsung LN52A750 when the source is Tuner. When the GUI is displayed, I get flickering effects of white bands at random intervals towards the bottom of the screen. I have the Sammy connected to my 3808ci via a 50' foot HDMI cable spec'd to 1.3b. When the source is TV/CBL, there are no flickering issues with the video whatsoever. So, I've isolated this problem to video when source is Tuner. Any ideas on what this could be? This weekend I plan to try a 6 foot HDMI cable, but I don't think the cable is an issue right now since the normal video sources have no issue.


----------



## donm1b23ny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15216099
> 
> 
> You select "Media Servers" off the NET/USB source selection. If you select that and there are no media servers available you should get an
> 
> --empty.
> 
> 
> So is your Denon working OK on your network? Does Internet radio play OK? If it doesn't, can you log into the Denon by typing the IP address of your Denon (you can find that in SETUP -- Network - Network Info) into a browser: If those work OK then you need to open WMP, select Library from the top tabs, select media sharing, and turn media sharing on. If everything is working correctly, select Media Server from NET/USB and you should see the name of your computer. Select it and hopefully you're in business. If your Denon is not connecting properly to your network, its a router or bridge, or firewall issue. This thread has lots of advice on the topic.
> 
> I use Tversity instead of WMP. BTW there is a new version of Tversity
> 
> 1.008.RC5 which has specifically resolved an annoying bug that sometimes occurred between Denon 3808 and Tversity (the "not authorized" bug). Seems to work great (2 whole days of testing).



My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.


What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.


----------



## EnergyOwner

I am having problems getting my OSD working for HDMI inputs. Component and composite inputs work but I can get nothing (no volume overlays or the GUI) for HDMI. Convert is set to A to H and H to H and is set "on" for all HDMI inputs. I have the most recent firmware + upgrade and have done a CPU reset (up/down + power). Inputs are XBox 360 and HTPC (DVI to HDMI cable). Anything else I need to check?


----------



## wiseburro

Just got through ordering a 3808CI from 6ave for 1099 delivered. I haven't read through the entire thread, is that decent?


----------



## Specialized

I just got a HTM3S to finish HT setup. I have denon 3808, Rotel RB-1080 driving front 803S and CM1 as rears. I found that Denon dont drive HTM3S properly seem to be too weak







Is there possability to somehow biamp center channel on Denon? Or there is only possability just for front speakers?


Darko


----------



## wiseburro

Perhaps look at a gain increase on the center channel.


----------



## Randy Ta

New to this thread as I just purchased a 3808. Was on the fence between the Pioneer SC-05 and the Denon and after listening again today decided on the Denon. My wife and I both thought music just seems to be a little bit more full and I like being able to download firmware updates. My theater is nearly ready and now just waiting for my projector, which should be delivered before Christmas. The Denon should be delivered the middle of next week and I know that I will have some set-up questions. Will try not to ask to many dumb ones.


Randy


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15225925
> 
> 
> and I like being able to download firmware updates.



I can't even imagine owning a receiver in this day and age and not having the ability to download firmware updates (or upgrades).


And Randy, don't hesitate to post questions on this thread, no matter how "dumb" they may seem to you. This thread has some extremely knowledgeable and helpful participants (unfortunately I can only lay claim to the latter







).


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15225925
> 
> 
> New to this thread as I just purchased a 3808. Was on the fence between the Pioneer SC-05 and the Denon and after listening again today decided on the Denon. My wife and I both thought music just seems to be a little bit more full and I like being able to download firmware updates. My theater is nearly ready and now just waiting for my projector, which should be delivered before Christmas. The Denon should be delivered the middle of next week and I know that I will have some set-up questions. Will try not to ask to many dumb ones.
> 
> 
> Randy



You can also download the thread and search it, it's probably waaay too long to start from the beginning.


----------



## lmilford

Hi guys.. hope this isn't too dumb a question but I can't any info in the manual or in the forum. I want to transfer my vinyl to my pc for digitizing and am not sure what outputs to use on the 3808ci. My turntable has the MM cartridge and the rca phono out L/R cables. Do I need additional hardware? If not, how would I connect from the 3808ci to the line in on my soundcard?


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15227149
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. hope this isn't too dumb a question but I can't any info in the manual or in the forum. I want to transfer my vinyl to my pc for digitizing and am not sure what outputs to use on the 3808ci. My turntable has the MM cartridge and the rca phono out L/R cables. Do I need additional hardware? If not, how would I connect from the 3808ci to the line in on my soundcard?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.



See page 15 in the manual, I would first try the DVR or VCR outs - you want an output that is not controlled by the volume control. Get a stereo RCA to 3mm stereo pin adapter (Radio Shack) to run from the Denon to your soundcard. If your planning on using a motherboard embedded sound card, I'd stongly recommend you invest in a decent soundcard. Unless this is a casual excersize, $50-$100 will get you much better results.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15227312
> 
> 
> See page 15 in the manual, I would first try the DVR or VCR outs - you want an output that is not controlled by the volume control. Get a stereo RCA to 3mm stereo pin adapter (Radio Shack) to run from the Denon to your soundcard. If your planning on using a motherboard embedded sound card, I'd stongly recommend you invest in a decent soundcard. Unless this is a casual excersize, $50-$100 will get you much better results.



I haven't looked at sound cards in a long time but wouldn't a digital connection be a good route?


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donm1b23ny* /forum/post/15224564
> 
> 
> What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.



Make sure sharing is turned on.


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiseburro* /forum/post/15224986
> 
> 
> Just got through ordering a 3808CI from 6ave for 1099 delivered. I haven't read through the entire thread, is that decent?



This is a decent price. Besides they are an authorized Denon dealer and have good customer service. My 3808 was broken after 2 weeks of use and they sent me a shipping label so I got the bad unit shipped back free of charge and received the replacement unit after that.


----------



## skyflyer007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15227149
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. hope this isn't too dumb a question but I can't any info in the manual or in the forum. I want to transfer my vinyl to my pc for digitizing and am not sure what outputs to use on the 3808ci. My turntable has the MM cartridge and the rca phono out L/R cables. Do I need additional hardware? If not, how would I connect from the 3808ci to the line in on my soundcard?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.



why not get a usb turntable and do it that way. Seems a lot better and easier to me.


----------



## dloose





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donm1b23ny* /forum/post/15224564
> 
> 
> My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.
> 
> 
> What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.



Even with my PC and router OFF I have Media Server as a selection in NET/USB. You might want to try a hard reset. If you have another PC availble, you can see if Tversity is running properly by entering the IP address of your media server into a browser on the other computer using port 41952, eg http://192.168.0.56:41952 . You should be able to browse your whole library (you can't play directly, have to save the files) because Windows is not a UPnP client LOL.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15227418
> 
> 
> I haven't looked at sound cards in a long time but wouldn't a digital connection be a good route?



Have to check and see if the Denon do A to D conversion from Phono in.


----------



## lmilford

Thanks for the advice guys.. don't want to go USB for a couple of reasons. I've heard/read that the USB transfer isn't as good quality/wise and I've also got a pretty decent turntable so don't really want to go out and get another.


----------



## ta-kid

I currently own a 4306 denon amp.Other then the obvious 1.3 spec and the amp actually displaying a HD audio format,and upgradable over ethernet,what features does the 3808 offer over and above my 4306.Is it worth it for me to upgrade at this stage.Is the component build quality still the same?


----------



## wiseburro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsu* /forum/post/15227670
> 
> 
> This is a decent price. Besides they are an authorized Denon dealer and have good customer service. My 3808 was broken after 2 weeks of use and they sent me a shipping label so I got the bad unit shipped back free of charge and received the replacement unit after that.



Thanks for the response. That is good to hear about 6ave. I have never done business with them.


----------



## sdstarnes

Hey all, new member here. Just bought a Denon 3808CI and let's just say I am a little overwhelmed with this great piece of equipment. I have a fairly basic 5.1 system running a Blue Ray player, PC and HD cable box. Should I run HDMI for these to the Denon and run an HDMI connection to the TV or should I use seperate audio and video conections? Also, does anyone have this same setup and can share the downloadable config? I have just down loaded the feature upgrade package also.


Thanks in advance,


sd


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdstarnes* /forum/post/15230321
> 
> 
> Hey all, new member here. Just bought a Denon 3808CI and let's just say I am a little overwhelmed with this great piece of equipment. I have a fairly basic 5.1 system running a Blue Ray player, PC and HD cable box. Should I run HDMI for these to the Denon and run an HDMI connection to the TV or should I use seperate audio and video conections? Also, does anyone have this same setup and can share the downloadable config? I have just down loaded the feature upgrade package also.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> sd



HDMI all the way should be the easiest and the only way to bitstream from your BD player (if your player bitstreams.) You can get good inexpensive cables from blue jeans or monoprice.


----------



## Jay Finger

I understand that when Bi-Amping I need to run from the front l/r and the surround back l/r to the speakers. But does it matter which is connected to the speaker's bass and which to the speaker's mid-high inputs? In other words, Main to bass and SurroundBack to mid-high? Or Main to mid-high and SurroundBack to bass?


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay Finger* /forum/post/15232220
> 
> 
> I understand that when Bi-Amping I need to run from the front l/r and the surround back l/r to the speakers. But does it matter which is connected to the speaker's bass and which to the speaker's mid-high inputs? In other words, Main to bass and SurroundBack to mid-high? Or Main to mid-high and SurroundBack to bass?



Normally bass needs more power than mid-high. But the 3808 has the same power rating for all its 7 channels. And I assume they have the same design then it doesn't matter which connects to which as long as L and R are not mixed.


----------



## bgermann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15213561
> 
> 
> Not clear how you are set up. So you have a turntable with a MM cartridge hooked to the Phono input on the Denon, and are using the Zone 2 pre out (you don't want to use surround back amplifier outs to record from) to send analog to a computer for recording? THe channel levels are OK on the computer but -25-30 db different on what - the speakers? If the analog out is ok on a computer input (is this where you are going to record?), the problem must be either in the speakers or the amp you are using to drive those speakers in zone 2.



Yep, not the clearest of posts. The VU meters of the computer and the analog tape deck indicate the imbalance/lack of signal of one of the two channels. I mention this to clarify that the recording equipment is operating correctly. Under the heading of more info, is the fact that the speakers driven by the zone 2 Denon amplifier are at the same db levels. I agree that it would appear that the some aspect of the Denon is malfunctioning, I was hoping I wouldn't have to take it to the shop again. Also, when I increase the speaker volume of zone two, the line level (voltage/volume?) of zone 2 is increased, and vice versa. This is my first Denon, is this feature common/correct? I don't recall if the cartridge is mm or mc, but I am getting sufficient levels on one channel, not the other. Again, thanks for any and all help.


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgermann* /forum/post/15232612
> 
> 
> Yep, not the clearest of posts. The VU meters of the computer and the analog tape deck indicate the imbalance/lack of signal of one of the two channels. I mention this to clarify that the recording equipment is operating correctly. Under the heading of more info, is the fact that the speakers driven by the zone 2 Denon amplifier are at the same db levels. I agree that it would appear that the some aspect of the Denon is malfunctioning, I was hoping I wouldn't have to take it to the shop again. Also, when I increase the speaker volume of zone two, the line level (voltage/volume?) of zone 2 is increased, and vice versa. This is my first Denon, is this feature common/correct? I don't recall if the cartridge is mm or mc, but I am getting sufficient levels on one channel, not the other. Again, thanks for any and all help.



1. I assume it sounds right when you listen using the main zone, right? If not then the problem is mostly in the phono stage.

2. I would use the VCR Out audio output to go to the line level recording device, I think this will bypass some unneccessary sound processing functions in the receiver. And you adjust the input level in your recording device.

3. If things are still not going well, I'll do the microprocessor reset on the receiver.


Good luck.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Could be in the wrong thread. I seem to always post in the wrong thread. But where is the SW distance setting via the Internet/Web interface? Didn't we used to have a distance setting in the Web interface?


Jim


----------



## EnergyOwner

Manual setup -> Speaker setup.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Yes and thanks but my list does not show the sw. All the other speakers but. Its there on the GUI display but not via the web/internet. Seems like it used to be.


----------



## rafal72

I am having audio issue with my 3808. Whether I play Internet radio or listen music or watch movie from DVD player over HDMI after playing for while (2min or 10 min or 20 min) audio goes out. I am running 1.97 version and before this was happening on the main zone and this time it is happening on all zones. I have not reset processor yet, but I am wondering does any of you experience this and is this a know issue.

BTW I own 3808 for over a 15 month now and I never had this issues till like 2 months ago. I had no changes to speakers.. so this is not related to cabling or anything like that.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Heat related?


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/15236103
> 
> 
> I am having audio issue with my 3808. Whether I play Internet radio or listen music or watch movie from DVD player over HDMI after playing for while (2min or 10 min or 20 min) audio goes out. I am running 1.97 version and before this was happening on the main zone and this time it is happening on all zones. I have not reset processor yet, but I am wondering does any of you experience this and is this a know issue.
> 
> BTW I own 3808 for over a 15 month now and I never had this issues till like 2 months ago. I had no changes to speakers.. so this is not related to cabling or anything like that.



Just a quick possibility.

How is the temperature of the unit?

Is there good air circulation with nothing restricting it?

Maybe I am all wet here but it could be overheating.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/15236103
> 
> 
> I am having audio issue with my 3808. Whether I play Internet radio or listen music or watch movie from DVD player over HDMI after playing for while (2min or 10 min or 20 min) audio goes out. I am running 1.97 version and before this was happening on the main zone and this time it is happening on all zones. I have not reset processor yet, but I am wondering does any of you experience this and is this a know issue.
> 
> BTW I own 3808 for over a 15 month now and I never had this issues till like 2 months ago. I had no changes to speakers.. so this is not related to cabling or anything like that.



I had to install a fan to keep _HEAT_ under control.


HH


----------



## REDHEAD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15224741
> 
> 
> I am having problems getting my OSD working for HDMI inputs. Component and composite inputs work but I can get nothing (no volume overlays or the GUI) for HDMI. Convert is set to A to H and H to H and is set "on" for all HDMI inputs. I have the most recent firmware + upgrade and have done a CPU reset (up/down + power). Inputs are XBox 360 and HTPC (DVI to HDMI cable). Anything else I need to check?



You need to make sure that Video Convert is turned on for each input you use. This is separate from the HDMI Scaler (A to H, etc.). Video Convert converts the GUI to what ever resolution you are using on a per input basis.


Go to: MENU > SOURCE SELECT > (choose the source you want) > OTHER > Video Convert : ON


----------



## FJ9000

I just placed an order for a 3808ci with 6AVE Electronics.

I dealt with Peter and all I can say is, if you buy anywhere else you will be sorry. His price was great and he was a pleasure to deal with. There # is 877-684-2831 and Peter is at ext 8618. He has posted here alot under "HomeTheaterPeter". Thank Peter


----------



## rafal72

I am fairly sure it is not heat related. There is plenty of space around and above and it is all ventilated. See my set up picture .


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/15238957
> 
> 
> I am fairly sure it is not heat related. There is plenty of space around and above and it is all ventilated. See my set up picture .




I agree.


HH


----------



## jsmiddleton4

That's pretty open I agree. There are only a few things in general that would do what you are describing. A short of some kind that is maybe a few wires so that it takes some time for the amp to get to the point where its protection kicks in, something in your speakers either shorting out or some ohm load issue that is causing the amp's protection to kick in, heat build up or something needs service in your unit.


What happens if you turn off all speakers and listen with head phones?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Can someone look at their speaker distance screen via internet and see if you have SW distance please?


----------



## rafal72

I have not try headphone yet... I know I screw up Audessy set up since I started my first location in the far left corner and not at the center. This should not cause anything but my speakers set up are all wrong.... I just reset processor and I will run Audessy set up properly... Also, I will recheck my cables A-Z.


----------



## rafal72

jsmiddleton4 , I don't see anything specific to SW but I have SBL & SBR and SB


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks for checking. Now why did they remove distance for the SW from the internet/web setup? I don't remember for sure which firmware update left it off but that's goofy. I hope they add it back. Its in the GUI setup. Seems to be an over sight.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I can't imagine why Aud... setup would cause the speakers to stop working after a few minutes. Could be something about it if its WAY off but I think as you have indicated the speakers should play away just not be set right.


----------



## Ludwig77

Greetings all. So I'm new to this site and I'm not sure if any of my following questions have been answered in the previous hundred pages of posts, but I thought I'd ask anyway:


1: Whenever I connect my 3808CI to my network, (wired or wireless) I eventually lose all network connectivity on everything connected to my network. This does not occur when the 3808 is not connected.


2: I just ran two Firmware updates and it didn't resolve the issue mentioned above, however now, I have to constantly reassign my HDMI connections in the menu whenever I turn the unit back on. It doesn't remember my HDMI assignments from day to day.


3: I connected a Samsung 2500 Blu-Ray player via HDMI to my receiver and the sound input is always listed as "MULTI CH IN" instead of Dolby True HD, or DTS HD, etc. Yet when I watch on any other component, I'm always told excatly what is being decoded. Any way to fix that?


Just as an FYI to the above issues, My Denon has my Blu-Ray, DirecTV, and Xbox 360, connected via HDMI, HDMI going out to my Samsung LNT4071FX, also has a Wii connected Via Component cables, and a Bose Accoustimas 10 speaker systm. When connected to the network it's wired to a Linksys WET200 wireless G Bridge with built in 5 port switch. Other items connected to the bridge are the Xbox, DirecTV and Blu-Ray. Thanks for any and all help/suggestions.


----------



## 03Cobra

Quick question--When I get my PS3 player in few weeks, how much will I be missing out not being able to hook PS3 HDMI thru my RCVR? I have HDMI slot for my TV and one is used for my cable box at the moment?



If I get a RCVR with HDMI input (thinking Denon 3808 or 2809) will there be a Major improvement in sound/picture quality? I would be hooking up my cablebox thru the rcvr thru HDMI now that I could instead of straight to the TV.


Also what Im I giving up if I go with the 2809 vs the 3808? I know the 3808 has the wi-fi capability and the 2809 doesnt! Will I be giving up much sound/picture quality going with the lower unit?


----------



## tee.edwards




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ludwig77* /forum/post/15240450
> 
> 
> 
> 3: I connected a Samsung 2500 Blu-Ray player via HDMI to my receiver and the sound input is always listed as "MULTI CH IN" instead of Dolby True HD, or DTS HD, etc. Yet when I watch on any other component, I'm always told excatly what is being decoded. Any way to fix that?



I can deal with at least this one, as I have both a 3808 and a Samsung BD-P2550. You need to make sure the Samsung is set to output audio as Bitstream (audiophile). Sounds like yours is on PCM OUT. Your other questions are less clear, unfortunately . . .


----------



## Ludwig77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tee.edwards* /forum/post/15241074
> 
> 
> I can deal with at least this one, as I have both a 3808 and a Samsung BD-P2550. You need to make sure the Samsung is set to output audio as Bitstream (audiophile). Sounds like yours is on PCM OUT. Your other questions are less clear, unfortunately . . .



Thanks! Worked like a charm! Made a huge difference too. Sound output is much stronger and I don't have to turn my receiver nearly as loud as the other way. Many thanks!!!!!


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Am I missing something or just brain dead. I have just hooked up my computer to the hdmi on the 3808. I have the 2600Xt from ati. Will the hdmi not send audio also? I am trying to find more literature on it but can't seem to find any. I have gone into the menu of the 3808 and activated that hdmi port. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Thanks.


----------



## Ludwig77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/15242246
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or just brain dead. I have just hooked up my computer to the hdmi on the 3808. I have the 2600Xt from ati. Will the hdmi not send audio also? I am trying to find more literature on it but can't seem to find any. I have gone into the menu of the 3808 and activated that hdmi port. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Thanks.



This may be a rudimentary suggestion, but if you have a sound card in your system already and your ATI card has the ability to send sound, you may have to disable your other sound card in the Device Manager and make the ATI your defualt.


----------



## Jay Finger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ingeborgdot* /forum/post/15242246
> 
> 
> Am I missing something or just brain dead. I have just hooked up my computer to the hdmi on the 3808. I have the 2600Xt from ati. Will the hdmi not send audio also? I am trying to find more literature on it but can't seem to find any. I have gone into the menu of the 3808 and activated that hdmi port. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Thanks.



ATI's web page says this card has DVI out (DVI doesn't do audio), but that it comes with a "ATI Radeon DVI-I to HDMI2 with 5.1 audio (adapter)". I don't have this card so have no idea what that adapter looks like, but have you done anything to route your computer's audio output through this adapter?


----------



## Jay Finger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsu* /forum/post/15232329
> 
> 
> Normally bass needs more power than mid-high. But the 3808 has the same power rating for all its 7 channels. And I assume they have the same design then it doesn't matter which connects to which as long as L and R are not mixed.



Thanks! I assumed that if Denon did do anything different between channels that they would have put the better "stuff" into the main L/R. So I hooked Main to mid/high, and Bass to the Rear Surround. It sounds MUCH better now. I've got 4-ohm 86% speakers on here, so the amps in the 3808 were a little underpowered before.


----------



## Poirot

Odd occurrence. I am trying to get the Rec Out to function properly. In the past, on a Sony amp, I used the Rec Out to feed the tv as an enhanced center channel to supplement the standard center channel. For some reason, there is no signal coming out of the rec out. I bet this is going to be something very simple. Anybody got any ideas?


Thanks

Poirot


----------



## mustangv8

Folks - I'm finally sending in my 3808 to repair the 7.1 surround sound issues. Looks like the 2 closest are Pan's Audio (Vineland, NJ) or Just Audio (Baltimore, MD). Does anyone have any positive or negative experience with either one?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poirot* /forum/post/15248503
> 
> 
> Odd occurrence. I am trying to get the Rec Out to function properly. In the past, on a Sony amp, I used the Rec Out to feed the tv as an enhanced center channel to supplement the standard center channel. For some reason, there is no signal coming out of the rec out. I bet this is going to be something very simple. Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Poirot



3 questions: Do you mean the VCR or DVR ouputs? If so, are you trying the analog or the optical outputs?; and what input are to trying to output? I don't think you can output ANY HDMI input to any analog or digital outputs (copy protection issue) and the manual implies (p15) that the same kind of signal must be used for input and output (RCA -RCA, optical-optical) but there is not much info specific to audio.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I got it to work. It had more to do with the software player. It won't work on Windows media player but I had to install Power DVD. That is the only thing I have right now that works for DD.


----------



## JakiChan

I've seen the classic "set all your speakers to small" article - but if I do have large fronts is there a reason why I can't set the sub to "LFE+Main"? Then I get the best of both worlds, don't I? Or am I misunderstanding what that means?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15249667
> 
> 
> I've seen the classic "set all your speakers to small" article - but if I do have large fronts is there a reason why I can't set the sub to "LFE+Main"? Then I get the best of both worlds, don't I? Or am I misunderstanding what that means?




You may get boomy bass. Basically, you're going to be doing double bass management. You may find that it sounds better or you may not. If it sounds better to you, then that's all that matters.


One thing though is that Audyssey treats the sub more carefully then your speakers. It's filters are much more granular so you're better off using "small" for your speakers.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15250825
> 
> 
> One thing though is that Audyssey treats the sub more carefully then your speakers. It's filters are much more granular so you're better off using "small" for your speakers.



So if everyone sets their speakers to small all the time then what's the point of getting full range speakers?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15250836
> 
> 
> So if everyone sets their speakers to small all the time then what's the point of getting full range speakers?




Because a dedicate sub woofer will *ALWAYS* handle LFE/bass better than the drivers in 99.99% of "regular/full range" speakers.


That's why good subwoofers go for $1000+ in most cases.


You don't really lose anything by setting the speakers to "small" They really shouldn't have called it "small/large" as that has negative/positive connotation.


But again, it really comes down to what you find preferable.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15250878
> 
> 
> You don't really lose anything by setting the speakers to "small"



Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but if you set your speakers to small and set the X-over to 80Hz then anything below 80Hz does *not* get sent to the front speakers. Is that not the case? If it is, then again it seems like there's no point to getting full-range fronts. I've been thinking about upgrading to a pair of NHT 2.5is, but what's the point of that 10" side-firing driver if it's not gonna see anything below 80Hz?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ludwig77* /forum/post/15240450
> 
> 
> 1: Whenever I connect my 3808CI to my network, (wired or wireless) I eventually lose all network connectivity on everything connected to my network. This does not occur when the 3808 is not connected.



Turn off UPnP on your router.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15250925
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but if you set your speakers to small and set the X-over to 80Hz then anything below 80Hz does *not* get sent to the front speakers. Is that not the case? If it is, then again it seems like there's no point to getting full-range fronts. I've been thinking about upgrading to a pair of NHT 2.5is, but what's the point of that 10" side-firing driver if it's not gonna see anything below 80Hz?



Two channel music? or maybe even music in general?


----------



## 007james

Another thing, if you set all of your speakers to small then does that mean the LFE+Main has no effect???




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15254071
> 
> 
> Two channel music? or maybe even music in general?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15250925
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but if you set your speakers to small and set the X-over to 80Hz then anything below 80Hz does *not* get sent to the front speakers. Is that not the case? If it is, then again it seems like there's no point to getting full-range fronts. I've been thinking about upgrading to a pair of NHT 2.5is, but what's the point of that 10" side-firing driver if it's not gonna see anything below 80Hz?



Perhaps you're missing that you can set the x-over to a different setting for each speaker pair... I have my rears crossed at 80, my center crossed at 60, and my mains crossed at 40. My mains will go lower than that, but after some experimentation, I found the blend with the sub was better there.


I also prefer full range fronts for most 2 channel material.


----------



## eht

Anyone ever figure out the username/password the webserver wants when you try to log in from a different subnet? I tried a few obvious guesses ("Denon", mac id of the receiver, etc, etc), but no luck so far.


----------



## wiseburro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/15254554
> 
> 
> Perhaps you're missing that you can set the x-over to a different setting for each speaker pair... I have my rears crossed at 80, my center crossed at 60, and my mains crossed at 40. My mains will go lower than that, but after some experimentation, I found the blend with the sub was better there.
> 
> 
> I also prefer full range fronts for most 2 channel material.



Several years ago the inclusion of seperate crossover points for each speaker made for the best of both worlds. That is what I do too.


----------



## Poirot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15249238
> 
> 
> 3 questions: Do you mean the VCR or DVR ouputs? If so, are you trying the analog or the optical outputs?; and what input are to trying to output? I don't think you can output ANY HDMI input to any analog or digital outputs (copy protection issue) and the manual implies (p15) that the same kind of signal must be used for input and output (RCA -RCA, optical-optical) but there is not much info specific to audio.



Sorry for not being clear. The gist of it is that I am trying to get an analog L/R audio of whatever the input source is, fed to the TV analog audio inputs. First I tried the pre-outs, then I tried the rec outs, and no go. So I guess, as p15 of the wonderfully written manual implies, forgetaboutit.


Poirot


----------



## usabrian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15250925
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but if you set your speakers to small and set the X-over to 80Hz then anything below 80Hz does *not* get sent to the front speakers. Is that not the case? If it is, then again it seems like there's no point to getting full-range fronts. I've been thinking about upgrading to a pair of NHT 2.5is, but what's the point of that 10" side-firing driver if it's not gonna see anything below 80Hz?



The 80Hz crossover is not a brick wall. It just rolls off below 80. For home theater full range fronts may seem somewhat "pointless" but its going to do a better job with the range from 80-200 Hz then a smaller speaker will and teamed with a good sub its going to have a great soundstage.


Brian


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15251049
> 
> 
> Turn off UPnP on your router.



How does that help and how does it affect the network's overall performance, other than the fact that it keeps it from turning itself off?


----------



## StevieG

On the advice of others in this forum, I just placed an order for a 3808CI with 6AVE Electronics. Price was great (matched their Black Friday online special, I believe), no cost for shipping, and they are an authorized dealer. Call 877-684-2831 and talk to Peter at ext 8618.


----------



## warcloudwells

A couple observations on recent posts then a dumb question:


UPnP: I switched routers a couple weeks ago and THOUGHT I had set UPnP off on the new one (netgear WGR614). Meanwhile last week, I performed the 3808 upgrade from 1.69 to 1.97. To my surprise, I discovered the new router had UPnP ON ( I quickly switched it off), but all the upgrades had worked fine. Something I don't understand here....but no harm during upgrade process.


Feature Pack Firmware upgrade: I just mailed in all the credentials so Denon will put me on the free upgrade list. It's somewhat amusing how much info you have to pull together (including scanning the side of the original Denon box - scared my dog with wierd box handling). I mailed it in, and in about 30 days, I expect to be authorized for the big upgrade. I had seen some negative comments about resulting surround and bass levels, but I'm not afraid. Will report my findings in a few weeks.


Audessey cal and sub levels: After re-doing it a couple times (also scares dog), you should turn you sub gain below halfway during the cal, and restore it after. I had always run the sub gain about 80% span (even with previous Yam RV2700 AVR), but if you run the cal with sub up, it corrects the resulting level too far down (-13 dB in my case). The lame manual says something about lowering the sub before Audessey, but in all techinal things, you mileage may vary. The resulting Audessey corrections are just simply spectacular. The most focused clarity I have ever heard from my speakers. Hope the feature Pack Firmware upgrade also make it better, but I'm very happy now including 2 channel.


Here's the dumb question of the day: I think I have tried every combination of bitstream and PCM sent from the PS3 and received by the 3808 - all via HDMI 1.3. Plus tried DTS MA and Dolby True BDs. I have never seen Nirvana- the 3808 display tell me I'm doing it right. Holy crap - why is this so complicated? See - told ya it's dumb, but I'm frustrated. Can someone steer me through it?


By the way, in response to a recent post, my PS3 is sending perfect 1080P - confirmed by the KURO display text "36 bit" (deep color). I did something right.


Thanks all - great forum.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

As I had not updated my 3808ci for over a year, it was time to do so.


It was my intent to save my configuration, then manually record everything I could, just in case the configuration save didn't work. Using the web interface, I saved my configuration to a file on my computer. The save took almost exactly five minutes, as expected. Then, following the advice to save more than once, just in case the saved file was corrupted, I selected 'Save Configuration' again intending to save a file with a different name. The 3808 displayed "Saving", and the power LED was red, as they were during the first save. After 8 minutes, it was obvious something was wrong. Using the small power button, I power cycled the 3808ci.


When it came back on, it looked normal at the receiver. I came back upstairs to my computer and the Zone 2 speakers. Using the web interface I tried to select "Tuner" to hear an FM station. The web screens behaved strangely, when I selected TUNER, it would display TUNER then immediately switch to NET/USB. I went back downstairs to the 3808ci, and it was displaying "Sub Firm Updating 72 min". It counted down to 70 min, then said "Updating Failed". I power cycled it again.


When it came back on, it said "Please Wait Update Retry". After a minute or two, it said "Sub Firm Updating 76 min". It then went through the update procedure and completed after 97 minutes.


Recap: I tried to do a second save of the configuration, and instead it updated the receiver.


The firmware versions now agree with the latest posted on the update thread (1.97,1.09,etc.). 'Check for Update' reports "latest". Except for the need to decrease the NET/USB level 6db to match the TUNER, I don't see any problems.


The receiver works as expected, and this unexpected update saved me the time I planned to use to manually document my configuration selections.


I didn't think it was possible to kick off an update from the web interface.


Has anyone else experienced this unexpected update? Can anyone offer an explanation for what happened?


Jay O'Brien

Folsom, CA


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15257683
> 
> 
> Here's the dumb question of the day: I think I have tried every combination of bitstream and PCM sent from the PS3 and received by the 3808 - all via HDMI 1.3. Plus tried DTS MA and Dolby True BDs. I have never seen Nirvana- the 3808 display tell me I'm doing it right. Holy crap - why is this so complicated? See - told ya it's dumb, but I'm frustrated. Can someone steer me through it?



I'm not sure what sort of "Nirvana" you are expecting to see... The PS3 can pass Dolby-Digital/DTS via "bitstream", but it is unable to do so for Dolby-TruHD/DTS-MA. The "proper" way to configure this is to set the output format to "Linear PCM", then the PS3 will decode the signal internally, as pass it as LPCM over HDMI.


The display of the 3808 will report "Mutli-Ch" in this scenario, as the receiver is not doing the decoding itself.


----------



## Ludwig77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15251049
> 
> 
> Turn off UPnP on your router.



Thanks, I'll double check, but I thought it was already off. I'll let you know if this resolves the issue.


----------



## gavin1021

Recently purchased a Panny BD35K to replace my Pioneer upconvert DVD player. Just a simple unhook the old, hookup the new. Well, the BluRay screen comes up, then sort of gets a 'static' screen before turning pink, then green and dropping picture. Then a message of "Mode Not Supported"







comes up on the screen. If I wait a sec the picture will come back and maybe do the same thing....but it may hold this time and the picture seems fine from that point on. But the next time I turn off and back on the system I go through the same thing. Any idea what would be causing this? Never had an issue until I introduced the BD player. I'm assuming it is something with the 50ft HDMI, but thought I would drop a line here since it could be a setting on my Denon and one of you guys may have run across it. Most of you seem pretty knowledgable. Thanks in advance.










My setup: Denon 3808, Panny DMP-BD35k, Dish HD 722DVR, Samsung LNT4661F, 50ft HDMI from 3808 to LCD.


----------



## EnergyOwner

Did you try it with a shorter cable?


----------



## warcloudwells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *domain* /forum/post/15258479
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what sort of "Nirvana" you are expecting to see... The PS3 can pass Dolby-Digital/DTS via "bitstream", but it is unable to do so for Dolby-TruHD/DTS-MA. The "proper" way to configure this is to set the output format to "Linear PCM", then the PS3 will decode the signal internally, as pass it as LPCM over HDMI.
> 
> 
> The display of the 3808 will report "Mutli-Ch" in this scenario, as the receiver is not doing the decoding itself.



Thanks for your reply. I certainly have seen the "multi-ch" display on the 3808 many times as I have experimented with the setups. You say this means that the PS3 has done the hi-rez decoding and has passed it to 3808 and I AM enjoying the hi-rez audio? There is no assurance I'm not getting the standard 5.1 audio - the 3808 seems to say so. And the PS3 will not ever enable the 3808 to announce the lossless codecs? If so, I'm in the market for the latest (newly affordable) BD player and a gratefull family member will get the PS3. The PS3 may have fallen off it's pedestal over the last few weeks with new units hitting the market.


I thought the PS3 could bitstream at least one of the two hi-rez audios, and I though I once saw it proudly announced on the 3808 display. Now not sure.


Seeking lossless audio nirvana.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15258969
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I certainly have seen the "multi-ch" display on the 3808 many times as I have experimented with the setups. You say this means that the PS3 has done the hi-rez decoding and has passed it to 3808 and I AM enjoying the hi-rez audio? There is no assurance I'm not getting the standard 5.1 audio - the 3808 seems to say so. And the PS3 will not ever enable the 3808 to announce the lossless codecs? If so, I'm in the market for the latest (newly affordable) BD player and a gratefull family member will get the PS3. The PS3 may have fallen off it's pedestal over the last few weeks with new units hitting the market.
> 
> 
> I thought the PS3 could bitstream at least one of the two hi-rez audios, and I though I once saw it proudly announced on the 3808 display. Now not sure.
> 
> 
> Seeking lossless audio nirvana.



To make sure you are getting HD sound just make sure you choose that soundtrack in the BD's menu. To check and be sure hit dispay on the PS3.


The current PS3s have never been able to bitstream an HD codec and as far as I know never will due to the HDMI chips they use. I'm not sure what your listening room is like but you may get more benefit from room treatment than bitstreaming.


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15258969
> 
> 
> You say this means that the PS3 has done the hi-rez decoding and has passed it to 3808 and I AM enjoying the hi-rez audio? There is no assurance I'm not getting the standard 5.1 audio - the 3808 seems to say so. And the PS3 will not ever enable the 3808 to announce the lossless codecs? If so, I'm in the market for the latest (newly affordable) BD player and a gratefull family member will get the PS3. The PS3 may have fallen off it's pedestal over the last few weeks with new units hitting the market.
> 
> 
> I thought the PS3 could bitstream at least one of the two hi-rez audios, and I though I once saw it proudly announced on the 3808 display. Now not sure.



It is much as rec head has described, the understanding from Sony is that it is a hardware limitation... the PS3 is not capable of passing TrueHD/DTS-MA as a bitstream signal. That said however, since both of these are "lossless" codecs, it really makes no difference who is doing the decoding... unless one of the decoders is "broken", the results are identical (barring any strange post-processing). In case since the PS3 is doing the heavy lifting, the receiver just sees a multi-channel signal. Unless you have money burning a hole in your pocket, or the PS3 is lacking some "must have" feature, trading it for another player isn't going to get you better results.


Also keep in mind, the "HD" signals may only be recorded in 5.1... 8 channels is the current maximum defined in the Blu-Ray standard, but 8 channels are not a requirement.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/15258337
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was possible to kick off an update from the web interface.



Dunno about the rest, but this I can answer. You can start the firmware update from the web interface. It's under Setup / Manual Setup / Option (3). There's a button there to start it.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15258969
> 
> 
> If so, I'm in the market for the latest (newly affordable) BD player



The Panasonic BD35 is looking really nice. Says it'll bitstream (check to be sure). And 6th Ave. is advertising them at $222 right now.


----------



## warcloudwells

I see you guys are both right. Apparently, the PS3 will always report to the 3808 that a multichannel transfer (not to be confused with SACD/DVDA multichannel) is occuring over the HDMI connection. It MAY be lossless, if recorded that way, and the BD menu enables it. But the 3808 will not confirm the lossless codec (?) I'm still a little surprised the 3808 cannot know that, but PCM is in fact, just multichannel digital tansfer (like CD), and most hirez BD movies are 5.1. I am disappointed that there is not some glorious annoucement that you have evolved to the highest level of audio. I must admit that I am compelled to spend more money to achieve that confirmation. Do I need profesional help?


----------



## domain




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15259401
> 
> 
> But the 3808 will not confirm the lossless codec (?) I'm still a little surprised the 3808 cannot know that, but PCM is in fact, just multichannel digital tansfer (like CD), and most hirez BD movies are 5.1. I am disappointed that there is not some glorious annoucement that you have evolved to the highest level of audio. I must admit that I am compelled to spend more money to achieve that confirmation. Do I need profesional help?



The receiver has know way of knowing how the signal was originally encoded, as the PS3 has already done the processing. This is somewhat like the whole "bit-perfect" phenomenon when it comes to streaming lossless encoded audio to a receiver from a PC... so long as the source is lossless, the output software and device aren't modifying the signal (44.1->48khz sampling, etc.) you are getting out exactly what you put in... (This is all discounting the digital-jitter mumbo jumbo).


Perhaps rather then worrying about what the LED is displaying, you should just sit back and enjoy the sound


----------



## MrsGone

I have to vent ... 2 months and counting for Denon repair. I had problem with my Denon blanking out when playing DVD's, looked like a syncing or copy protection issue. Anyway the repair place has been waiting 2 months for the main logic board and still nothing. Have any of you had to actually send in your units for repair. Is this common?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrsGone* /forum/post/15259786
> 
> 
> I have to vent ... 2 months and counting for Denon repair. I had problem with my Denon blanking out when playing DVD's, looked like a syncing or copy protection issue. Anyway the repair place has been waiting 2 months for the main logic board and still nothing. Have any of you had to actually send in your units for repair. Is this common?



Nope, doesn't sound common.


----------



## tmar23

I am a new owner of the 3808. Since I just bought it, I got the free feature upgrade package included. When I went to install this upgrade, my receiver sat for 45 minutes and the display showed 1/14 80%. It sat like this for for most of the 45 minutes. So, I thought it may have "froze up" and turned the power button to standby. When I turned it back on it will not let me perform the upgrade. When I try it shows that I have ALREADY upgraded. However, I don't have all the features of the upgrade since the download never finished? Has anyone had this issue? Can anyone help? I don't know what to do to get the upgrade now?


On a completely separate topic, I don't seem to be getting much bass from my subwoofer. I have not run through the setup again since having the above issue, but I plan to after I get the upgrade working. My question is, what do you set the sub to when calibrating? The manual states to turn the volume all the way up, and leave the phase control all the way down? Does anyone have any recommendations on settings?


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15259324
> 
> 
> Dunno about the rest, but this I can answer. You can start the firmware update from the web interface. It's under Setup / Manual Setup / Option (3). There's a button there to start it.



Wow! I obviously didn't review the Options. You have explained that it is possible. That doesn't explain WHY it happened, but at least now I know that updates are intended to be possible form the web interface.


Thank you!


Jay


----------



## LTCJack

Very Frustrated right now. Bought the 3808 CI about a year ago from Best Buy. This evening, out of nowhere, when using the remote control, the GUI is not appearing on my Pioneer 6020 TV screen. Have no idea why it will not appear! Has this ever happened to anyone? The GUI is why I bought this unit. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15260075
> 
> 
> Very Frustrated right now. Bought the 3808 CI about a year ago from Best Buy. This evening, out of nowhere, when using the remote control, the GUI is not appearing on my Pioneer 6020 TV screen. Have no idea why it will not appear! Has this ever happened to anyone? The GUI is why I bought this unit. Please help. Thanks.



You might try cycling the power off/on using the small power button on the front of the unit. It seems to cure a lot of the ills when things get confused in the unit.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15260075
> 
> 
> Very Frustrated right now. Bought the 3808 CI about a year ago from Best Buy. This evening, out of nowhere, when using the remote control, the GUI is not appearing on my Pioneer 6020 TV screen. Have no idea why it will not appear! Has this ever happened to anyone? The GUI is why I bought this unit. Please help. Thanks.



OSD/GUI is an option, on/off.


Use the menus on the unit.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/15260975
> 
> 
> You might try cycling the power off/on using the small power button on the front of the unit. It seems to cure a lot of the ills when things get confused in the unit.



Tried this. Did not work, unfortunately.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/15261036
> 
> 
> OSD/GUI is an option, on/off.
> 
> 
> Use the menus on the unit.



Thanks. I did not see this as an option. I will look for it in the manual setuo..


----------



## SilvrDrgn

I'm a relatively new owner of a AVR-3808CI (bought Nov 13). Just tried out the Internet Radio feature that's built into the unit a couple nights ago. It's the one "linked" to the http://www.radiodenon.com website, not Rhapsody, and I am not streaming from any of my own server/software equipment. It works great, though the audio loudness/level is much higher than any of my other sources. Still gotta figure out how to get all the sources to output at close to the same loudness. But I digress ...


EDIT: I found the "Source Level" settings.










The problem I'm having is that Internet Radio will not stop streaming once started. There is no "Stop" button that I can find, and I am under the assumption that it should stop streaming when I switch to a different source. (Customer service rep confirmed that when I called them last night.) My 3808 continues to stream the incoming Internet Radio audio all the time no matter the source selected. Right now the only way I can get it to stop streaming is to power off the unit (standby mode). It immediately starts streaming again as soon as I turn the power back on regardless of the source that is selected. I know it's the 3808 streaming audio because I can see the activity in my switch and router, and the packets via network sniffer (I'm a network engineer, so I have all the tools). The amount of traffic is not a big deal, but I don't want the 3808 using my network/Internet bandwidth when it is not supposed to be. The customer service rep suggested disconneting the Ethernet cable. I told him that is not a viable solution because my 3808 and network equipment is in a cabinet that I cannot easily reach behind. He is escalating my issue up the chain of support, and said I should get a call from someone within 24-48 hours.


My 3808 has firmware and feature upgrade package as of November 15, when I installed it. I have not checked for or run a firmware update since then, though I am planning on checking/doing that again tonight.


Anyone else experience this unstoppable Internet Radio streaming issue or have any ideas?


Thanks!


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261553
> 
> 
> The problem I'm having is that Internet Radio will not stop streaming once started. There is no "Stop" button that I can find, and I am under the assumption that it should stop streaming when I switch to a different source. (Customer service rep confirmed that when I called them last night.) My 3808 continues to stream the incoming Internet Radio audio all the time no matter the source selected. Right now the only way I can get it to stop streaming is to power off the unit (standby mode). It immediately starts streaming again as soon as I turn the power back on regardless of the source that is selected.



I don't see anything on the factory remotes either, but there is in fact a "stop" function (along with many others) in the remote codes, as shown here:

http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf 


I have it programmed in my Pronto, and it works as expected, stopping the streaming until you hit play again. So if you have a programmable remote and want to generate the code, there is an easy workaround.


But I agree, it's pretty silly that it keeps streaming when you change sources (not unique to your unit, btw...)


Eric


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/15261687
> 
> 
> I don't see anything on the factory remotes either, but there is in fact a "stop" function (along with many others) in the remote codes, as shown here:
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf
> 
> 
> I have it programmed in my Pronto, and it works as expected, stopping the streaming until you hit play again. So if you have a programmable remote and want to generate the code, there is an easy workaround.
> 
> 
> But I agree, it's pretty silly that it keeps streaming when you change sources (not unique to your unit, btw...)
> 
> 
> Eric



I have a Logitech Harmony 880 remote. The information in that PDF (thanks!) looks extensive. Though I wonder how to use that info to program my remote ??


----------



## EnergyOwner

Press and hold Enter to stop the streaming during play or pause, I believe. Really annoying on Denon's part btw. They "fixed" this, i.e., made it the same as local network streaming, in the latest firmware, ARGGHHH!!!


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261753
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony 880 remote. The information in that PDF (thanks!) looks extensive. Though I wonder how to use that info to program my remote ??



I can post the Pronto CCF, if the 880 can import pronto hex. Alternatively, check out remotecentral.com, search the files archive for "makehex", and download the "denon pronto hex generator", "hex2ccf", and "makehex". Be prepared for a bit of a learning curve... ;-)


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261553
> 
> 
> I'm a relatively new owner of a AVR-3808CI (bought Nov 13). Just tried out the Internet Radio feature that's built into the unit a couple nights ago. It's the one "linked" to the http://www.radiodenon.com website, not Rhapsody, and I am not streaming from any of my own server/software equipment. It works great, though the audio loudness/level is much higher than any of my other sources. Still gotta figure out how to get all the sources to output at close to the same loudness. But I digress ...
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found the "Source Level" settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I'm having is that Internet Radio will not stop streaming once started. There is no "Stop" button that I can find, and I am under the assumption that it should stop streaming when I switch to a different source. (Customer service rep confirmed that when I called them last night.) My 3808 continues to stream the incoming Internet Radio audio all the time no matter the source selected. Right now the only way I can get it to stop streaming is to power off the unit (standby mode). It immediately starts streaming again as soon as I turn the power back on regardless of the source that is selected. I know it's the 3808 streaming audio because I can see the activity in my switch and router, and the packets via network sniffer (I'm a network engineer, so I have all the tools). The amount of traffic is not a big deal, but I don't want the 3808 using my network/Internet bandwidth when it is not supposed to be. The customer service rep suggested disconneting the Ethernet cable. I told him that is not a viable solution because my 3808 and network equipment is in a cabinet that I cannot easily reach behind. He is escalating my issue up the chain of support, and said I should get a call from someone within 24-48 hours.
> 
> 
> My 3808 has firmware and feature upgrade package as of November 15, when I installed it. I have not checked for or run a firmware update since then, though I am planning on checking/doing that again tonight.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this unstoppable Internet Radio streaming issue or have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I can't help you with a solution (though I'd love to hear it when you find out), but since you've identified yourself as a network engineer I thought I'd ask you a few questions, myself.










First, I'm using a pair of Powerline Adapters to connect four different home theatre components -- including the same Denon AVR 3808ci -- to my network. From the powerline adapter near my HT cabinent, I use an Ethernet switch to feed those four components. (Another desktop computer in the house and a Wii are connected to the router wirelessly.) Anyway, I was wondering what I could do to optimize that setup for speed and reliability. For example, would a premium "N" router be better than my basic "N" router?...would a certain kind of Ethernet switch help? Right now, everything seems to work fairly smoothly, but I'm wondering what kind of upgrades might make it even faster and better? Thanks for answering my questions before getting an answer to your own.


----------



## Supermann7

Hello everyone and I have 7.1 set up. Quick question. I did the firmware update and feature upgrade. Sound is much much better on the Audessey. When listening to CD in 7CH stereo. I am experiencing my surround sound is being LOUDER than the FL/C/FR. Anybody notice this. Comments? Watching movie in DDEX or DTS Surround is GREAT.

Thanks.


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15261947
> 
> 
> I can't help you with a solution (though I'd love to hear it when you find out), but since you've identified yourself as a network engineer I thought I'd ask you a few questions, myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I'm using a pair of Powerline Adapters to connect four different home theatre components -- including the same Denon AVR 3808ci -- to my network. From the powerline adapter near my HT cabinent, I use an Ethernet switch to feed those four components. (Another desktop computer in the house and a Wii are connected to the router wirelessly.) Anyway, I was wondering what I could do to optimize that setup for speed and reliability. For example, would a premium "N" router be better than my basic "N" router?...would a certain kind of Ethernet switch help? Right now, everything seems to work fairly smoothly, but I'm wondering what kind of upgrades might make it even faster and better? Thanks for answering my questions before getting an answer to your own.



Since I'm at work right now







I have to be quick. So, just the basics. First, in my own experience, I have found powerline network adapters to be unreliable at best. Others may have luck with them, but I never have. For AV purposes, I have always considered hard wired Ethernet connectivity to be the best way to go. Wireless is just too susceptible to interference. Stay away from "hubs" to connect multiple devices - always use switches. For absolute best performance, use Gigabit Ethernet. CAT5e cable will likely work, but I recommend wiring everything for Gigabit Ethernet with CAT6 cable. Your network routers and switches will all have to be Gigabit Ethernet capable as well.


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/15261928
> 
> 
> I can post the Pronto CCF, if the 880 can import pronto hex. Alternatively, check out remotecentral.com, search the files archive for "makehex", and download the "denon pronto hex generator", "hex2ccf", and "makehex". Be prepared for a bit of a learning curve... ;-)



Tonight I will check to see if there is a code already in the Harmony database that will work. If not, then I'll be looking for another way. Thanks!


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone use the main remote to control zone 2?


I think I may have to bite the bullet and review manuel








(Manuel is the Spanish engineer who interprets for me







)


----------



## counsil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261753
> 
> 
> I have a Logitech Harmony 880 remote. The information in that PDF (thanks!) looks extensive. Though I wonder how to use that info to program my remote ??



This is an easy fix, have your Harmony 880 learn the "stop" command from the 2nd remote. That is what I did for my 890. Trying to learn the stop command my holding down the enter key on the main remote would not work for me.


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *counsil* /forum/post/15263941
> 
> 
> This is an easy fix, have your Harmony 880 learn the "stop" command from the 2nd remote. That is what I did for my 890. Trying to learn the stop command my holding down the enter key on the main remote would not work for me.



Never thought of using the second remote. Sounds great, I'll give that a shot, too! Thanks!


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15264047
> 
> 
> Never thought of using the second remote. Sounds great, I'll give that a shot, too! Thanks!



I think you may have missed, someone posted earlier: Hold down the CH Sel/Enter button on the main remote, for a few seconds while in the internet radio screen, the streaming will stop.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15264047
> 
> 
> Never thought of using the second remote. Sounds great, I'll give that a shot, too! Thanks!



Command 3808 has a stop button.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Poirot* /forum/post/15255879
> 
> 
> Sorry for not being clear. The gist of it is that I am trying to get an analog L/R audio of whatever the input source is, fed to the TV analog audio inputs. First I tried the pre-outs, then I tried the rec outs, and no go. So I guess, as p15 of the wonderfully written manual implies, forgetaboutit.
> 
> 
> Poirot



This may be a stupid question, but when you tried Zone 2 was the zone turned on and the source set to source? Also, if you are trying to get a signal input by HDMI out to zone 2 that will not work. You can output anything that comes in by analog, fiberoptic or coax connections.


----------



## svalesp

To all 3808 experts!

Exactly what audio processing is available on the 3808 for the external analog inputs?

- Bass management?

- Tone controls?

- Audyssesy?

- Surround Modes?

Also any difference between stereo external inputs and multi-channel external inputs? Thanks, in advance.


----------



## ricardofeitoza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/15258337
> 
> 
> As I had not updated my 3808ci for over a year, it was time to do so.
> 
> 
> It was my intent to save my configuration, then manually record everything I could, just in case the configuration save didn't work. Using the web interface, I saved my configuration to a file on my computer. The save took almost exactly five minutes, as expected. Then, following the advice to save more than once, just in case the saved file was corrupted, I selected 'Save Configuration' again intending to save a file with a different name. The 3808 displayed "Saving", and the power LED was red, as they were during the first save. After 8 minutes, it was obvious something was wrong. Using the small power button, I power cycled the 3808ci.
> 
> 
> When it came back on, it looked normal at the receiver. I came back upstairs to my computer and the Zone 2 speakers. Using the web interface I tried to select "Tuner" to hear an FM station. The web screens behaved strangely, when I selected TUNER, it would display TUNER then immediately switch to NET/USB. I went back downstairs to the 3808ci, and it was displaying "Sub Firm Updating 72 min". It counted down to 70 min, then said "Updating Failed". I power cycled it again.
> 
> 
> When it came back on, it said "Please Wait Update Retry". After a minute or two, it said "Sub Firm Updating 76 min". It then went through the update procedure and completed after 97 minutes.
> 
> 
> Recap: I tried to do a second save of the configuration, and instead it updated the receiver.
> 
> 
> The firmware versions now agree with the latest posted on the update thread (1.97,1.09,etc.). 'Check for Update' reports "latest". Except for the need to decrease the NET/USB level 6db to match the TUNER, I don't see any problems.
> 
> 
> The receiver works as expected, and this unexpected update saved me the time I planned to use to manually document my configuration selections.
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was possible to kick off an update from the web interface.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this unexpected update? Can anyone offer an explanation for what happened?
> 
> 
> Jay O'Brien
> 
> Folsom, CA




Using this post for my questions!!


What s Web interface?

How do i use it?

How can you control your 3808 from your computer?


Thanks in Advance


Rick


----------



## TrungHieuSJ

Bought the 3808 from 6ave as well. Great pricing. Waiting for it to ship now...


----------



## warcloudwells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svalesp* /forum/post/15266393
> 
> 
> To all 3808 experts!
> 
> Exactly what audio processing is available on the 3808 for the external analog inputs?
> 
> - Bass management?
> 
> - Tone controls?
> 
> - Audyssesy?
> 
> - Surround Modes?
> 
> Also any difference between stereo external inputs and multi-channel external inputs? Thanks, in advance.



I'm not the expert, but your four questions about analog inputs - all yes. Of course, all receivers do what you are asking. Audyssey is a bonus, but when calibrated and engaged, it always tunes up frequency, amplitude and precision timing of each speaker. Even with analog 2 channel, and analog 5.1 channel (SACD and DVDA). Thats my understanding, and experience over the last couple months.


Your last question not fully understood, but analog is analog, except, if your playing SACD or DVDA, the EQ and soundfields are bypassed - like a direct mode.


Rephrase you questions, and somebody (expert) will fill in more details. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261553
> 
> 
> The problem I'm having is that Internet Radio will not stop streaming once started. There is no "Stop" button that I can find, and I am under the assumption that it should stop streaming when I switch to a different source.



I noticed the same thing, and complained about it here months ago. There *is* a stop button, it's the big round "enter" button on your remote. Push and _hold_ it for a few seconds, and the stream will stop. You can also stop it from the web interface.


I also think it should stop streaming when you switch to a different source. It seems reasonable to me that it should. Unfortunately, nobody at Denon seems to think this.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261553
> 
> 
> (Customer service rep confirmed that when I called them last night.)



Then either they don't know how it works (likely) or they're just wrong.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261553
> 
> 
> I know it's the 3808 streaming audio because I can see the activity in my switch and router, and the packets via network sniffer (I'm a network engineer, so I have all the tools). The amount of traffic is not a big deal, but I don't want the 3808 using my network/Internet bandwidth when it is not supposed to be.



Yep, me too.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15261553
> 
> 
> The customer service rep suggested disconneting the Ethernet cable.



Call 'em back. Tell them to pull the other one, it's got bells on it.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15261903
> 
> 
> They "fixed" this, i.e., made it the same as local network streaming, in the latest firmware, ARGGHHH!!!



So the local streaming (now) acts the same way? Great...


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/15263183
> 
> 
> Anyone use the main remote to control zone 2?



Occasionally, but normally if I'm in Zone2 I'm using the web interface to control the reciever since it doesn't require IR.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15266864
> 
> 
> What s Web interface?



The 3808 has a built-in web server that allows you to control pretty much all aspects of the receiver's operations from a computer with a web browser.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15266864
> 
> 
> How do i use it?



In my case, by connecting to http://192.168.1.100 .


You'll need to find the IP address of your receiver on your network, though. You can do this from the front panel or the on-screen GUI under the Information menu.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15266864
> 
> 
> How can you control your 3808 from your computer?



It's pretty obvious once you've connected to it. Click the links and buttons to do things.


----------



## A.Bell

New 3808CI owner here. I am coming from a Lexicon MC-12, but have owned a Denon AVR-3300 and Avr-4800 in the past. I recently moved into an apartment, so I am downsizing my system. I will probably have lots of questions, so thanks in advance for any future help from all of you 3808 experts.










Andy


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A.Bell* /forum/post/15268221
> 
> 
> New 3808CI owner here. I am coming from a Lexicon MC-12, but have owned a Denon AVR-3300 and Avr-4800 in the past. I recently moved into an apartment, so I am downsizing my system. I will probably have lots of questions, so thanks in advance for any future help from all of you 3808 experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



As a lex MC12HD owner...I personally think you got a very full featured receiver....I think there is a lot of "bang for the buck" in that box..as I have setup a few of them.


Enjoy


RayJr


----------



## 1MaNArmY

Just completed the upgrade feature pack and set the parameters to Dynamic EQ-on Dynamic Volume-on and set to evening.

I can see a MULTEQ XT and Dynamic EQ light on the receiver, is there supposed to be a Dynamic volume light also?


Thanks


----------



## A.Bell

RayJr,

Glad to here you think so highly of the 3808. I will miss many of the features of the Lexicon. Especially its bass management and the use of stereo subs and seperate LFE sub. I love Logic 7 also!! I had 3 Bryston amps hooked up to it and enjoyed the 6 years I used my old setup. In an apartment it would have been overkill. I know I will be happy with the 3808 and all of its features. Looking forward to getting hooked up.


Andy


----------



## ricardofeitoza

Thank you very much! I ll try it once i come back from work.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15267780
> 
> 
> The 3808 has a built-in web server that allows you to control pretty much all aspects of the receiver's operations from a computer with a web browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, by connecting to http://192.168.1.100 .
> 
> 
> You'll need to find the IP address of your receiver on your network, though. You can do this from the front panel or the on-screen GUI under the Information menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty obvious once you've connected to it. Click the links and buttons to do things.


----------



## catman2

Hey SilvrDrgn !


Maybe you could tell Denon that you are a network engineer and this needs fixing ! it's wasting bandwidth.


Also we need a clear stop button on the GUI, and one that really does mean stop !!


----------



## sledge75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY* /forum/post/15268677
> 
> 
> Just completed the upgrade feature pack and set the parameters to Dynamic EQ-on Dynamic Volume-on and set to evening.
> 
> I can see a MULTEQ XT and Dynamic EQ light on the receiver, is there supposed to be a Dynamic volume light also?
> 
> 
> Thanks



If the Dynamic EQ indicator has a box around it, it means the Dynamic Volume is active also. The Dynamic EQ indicator with no box means just Dynamic EQ.


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15270199
> 
> 
> Hey SilvrDrgn !
> 
> 
> Maybe you could tell Denon that you are a network engineer and this needs fixing ! it's wasting bandwidth.
> 
> 
> Also we need a clear stop button on the GUI, and one that really does mean stop !!



I'm planning on telling them that, and everything else that I can from the data I've gathered. Still waiting for the Denon "escalated" support person to call me.


----------



## wiseburro

Is it possible to connect to my network with a USB wireless adapter on the 3808, or does it have to be ethernet?


----------



## sledge75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiseburro* /forum/post/15270357
> 
> 
> Is it possible to connect to my network with a USB wireless adapter on the 3808, or does it have to be ethernet?



It has to be Ethernet. The information I've found indicates the the 3808 USB ports are only capable of reading data, not supporting peripherals. Another option you may want to check into is powerline Ethernet. The speeds can be greatly affected by the wiring in your house etc but I've been having decent luck with them.


----------



## wiseburro

Thanks, I will check that out.


----------



## dave_sj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15270289
> 
> 
> I'm planning on telling them that, and everything else that I can from the data I've gathered. Still waiting for the Denon "escalated" support person to call me.



I also noticed the network activity contiuing after switching from Net to some other source. I know the "sub" remote has a stop button (with a square icon) on it. I use the sub remote 99% of the time. If you look on page 66 of the owner's manual it says it stops Net and USB playing. I haven't tried this out but it is likely to work. There is a stop button on the main remote also, but it is one of the soft buttons so I don't know what it takes to enable that function.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sledge75* /forum/post/15270237
> 
> 
> If the Dynamic EQ indicator has a box around it, it means the Dynamic Volume is active also. The Dynamic EQ indicator with no box means just Dynamic EQ.



Thanks for the confirmation. I watched Vantage Point last night and saw that Dynamic Volume was on via the paramater's screen on the GUI but couldn't see a Dynamic Volume light. In hindsight the Dynamic EQ had a box around it so it's all good. Boy does this upgrade sound great!


----------



## svalesp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15267081
> 
> 
> I'm not the expert, but your four questions about analog inputs - all yes. Of course, all receivers do what you are asking. Audyssey is a bonus, but when calibrated and engaged, it always tunes up frequency, amplitude and precision timing of each speaker. Even with analog 2 channel, and analog 5.1 channel (SACD and DVDA). Thats my understanding, and experience over the last couple months.
> 
> 
> Your last question not fully understood, but analog is analog, except, if your playing SACD or DVDA, the EQ and soundfields are bypassed - like a direct mode.
> 
> 
> Rephrase you questions, and somebody (expert) will fill in more details. Welcome to the forum.



Thanks for the response.

Sorry that I wasn't clearer; I was referring to the external MULTI_CHANNEL analog inputs.


Many (most?) receivers cannot do any processing, especially bass management, on the multi-channel external analog inputs. 3808?


As for the "stereo" question, I could imagine that a receiver could do some audio processing, artificial surround for example, on the Left and Right multi-channel analog external inputs, but not on the other analog in's.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svalesp* /forum/post/15274081
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Sorry that I wasn't clearer; I was referring to the external MULTI_CHANNEL analog inputs.
> 
> 
> Many (most?) receivers cannot do any processing, especially bass management, on the multi-channel external analog inputs. 3808?
> 
> 
> As for the "stereo" question, I could imagine that a receiver could do some audio processing, artificial surround for example, on the Left and Right multi-channel analog external inputs, but not on the other analog in's.
> 
> Again, thanks for the help.



The 3808 is no exception, I'm afraid. No processing is done on the EXT. IN. inputs.


----------



## Randy Ta

Received my 3808 yesterday and did the initial setup and music played fine. Ran the audyssesy today and seemed to work fine until the check step. Went down to distance and hit enter and nothing happened. Tried several times without being able to check anything. If I skip the check step I can save it. Called tech support and they said to send it back. Now I have to wait another week for another one. Maybe I should have purchased the Pioneer SC-05. Frustrated.


Randy


----------



## RedCell99

Hello?


I believe I've read this somewhere, but has anyone experienced a very short audio "and/or" video drop-out? My unit (purchased last early summer) was doing fine until recently. I've been noticing intially just audio drop-outs of about a 1/2 second but now video as well.


I know I need to do an update, but I'd prefer to stay away from this complicated issue if possible...or at least refrain from using my modem/wireless system.


I'm just asking or is this issue completely with my DVR; Motorolla 6416(3)? I have everything hooked up via HDMI and BR has no issues.


Thanks-Red Cell.


----------



## malcolmp6

My PC doesn't show up in Net/USB. My PS3 is able to display my media server but not my denon 3808 ci. This was working fine before the feature pack upgrade. Anybody else having the same issue?


----------



## halgee

Just installed my 3808 last night. HDMI to Samsung LCD 860 and panny 35 BD. Has anyone noticed that filmed material (TV shows and BD movies) have a "taped" look to them? That did not happen with my previous Denon. Denon suggested turning off the 3808's scaling. I'll try that tonight. Any other thoughts?


----------



## wiseburro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15274294
> 
> 
> The 3808 is no exception, I'm afraid. No processing is done on the EXT. IN. inputs.



Bummer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big time.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedCell99* /forum/post/15274371
> 
> 
> I'm just asking or is this issue completely with my DVR; Motorolla 6416(3)? I have everything hooked up via HDMI and BR has no issues.
> 
> 
> Thanks-Red Cell.



Its a known issue with the 6416. Mine does that too. Could also be your cable provider.


----------



## kgveteran

Can I add PLIIx to dts sources with my 3808 ? I like rear channels


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/15276319
> 
> 
> Can I add PLIIx to dts sources with my 3808 ? I like rear channels



Yes. Either PLIIX Cinema or Music mode or NEO:6.


----------



## NefCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15274858
> 
> 
> My PC doesn't show up in Net/USB. My PS3 is able to display my media server but not my denon 3808 ci. This was working fine before the feature pack upgrade. Anybody else having the same issue?



Yep, in fact I just emailed Denon support tonight, I'll let you know what kind of response I get. Truly frustrating to lose the functionality that drew me to the unit in the first place (The internet radio was a welcome bonus)


NefCanuck


----------



## GTLyon

Our local stereo store went out of business recently. They had an online auction, and I picked up one of these babies, still in the box, for $925. I look forward to asking everyone here the many questions I'm sure I'll have.







It's nice to have a place to find answers from such intelligent people.


----------



## gongura

Just got my 3808 from Best Buy that replaced a old Yamaha (HTR series) that served me well but then I had to get HDMI and all the other goodies. Somehow I am not too happy with the sound from my Denon. I ran the Audyssey test but the Dolby Digital I get on my Dish HD channels is no where near my Yamaha. Also realized I need to update the firmware waiting to get the wired ethernet going this weekend but I doubt if the lack of rich sound has anything to do with the firmware. Appreciate any advice/input as I continue to learn the 3808. Here is my set up


TV: Panny TH-50PX60U

Denon 3808 connected to Panny via HDMI

Dish VIP 211 connected to Panny via component

Samsung DVD HD5410 connected to Panny via HDMI

Both connected to 3808 via optical cables

I switched off Video Convert for both my Dish and DVD

I do see Dolby Digital for HD channels and Dolby PLII for SD channels

Sound is rather flat and does not have the richness I used to get on my Yamaha specially on the HD channels and on DVD's. Specifically I see most of the sound from the front speakers and don't hear the rear ones like I used to on my Yamaha. When I select 5CH/7CH it seems the same sound is coming from all the speakers.


What am I doing wrong? I expected my Denon to be better than my Yam


BTW (and don't flame me for this







) I have Bose AM 10 cube speakers (3 in the front and 2 at the rear.


Help please!


----------



## Schmoe

Strange thing happened this evening. I was trying to hook up a new monitor to the 3808, and it wasn't working. Finally figured out that I had to power down the 3808 and turn things on in a specific order. I've heard of this weirdness with HDMI before so that wasn't the shocker.


What I then discovered was that all of my on-screen displays stopped working! Change volumn - nothing shows on screen. Bring up the menu - nothing shows on screen. Even changing to Tuner or NET where the only thing displayed is Denon stuff didn't work - just displayed a gray screen.


I was freaking out. I changed no settings on my Denon so this didn't make sense. I powered it down a few times. Didn't help. I then unplugged it, and that didn't help either, but apparently I didn't leave it unplugged long enough.


At some point I tried unplugging again but this time it stayed unplugged longer (about two minutes) while I was fiddling with the display, and then everything started working again. The Denon fixed itself.


Whew! Thought I was going to have to call support and be without a receiver for the holdiays. I hope this doesn't mean my Denon is on the fritz. Anyone else run into this before?


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_sj* /forum/post/15272054
> 
> 
> I also noticed the network activity contiuing after switching from Net to some other source. I know the "sub" remote has a stop button (with a square icon) on it. I use the sub remote 99% of the time. If you look on page 66 of the owner's manual it says it stops Net and USB playing. I haven't tried this out but it is likely to work. There is a stop button on the main remote also, but it is one of the soft buttons so I don't know what it takes to enable that function.



I tried the stop (square icon) button on the second remote. It does not work for me to stop the incoming streaming. Holding down the Enter button on the main remote for a few seconds did make the streaming stop. Still, it should stop on its own when I switch away from the NET/USB source.


I have also still not gotten the 24-48 hours later call from Denon "escalated" support yet. I will be calling them again tonight after work.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15278323
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 from Best Buy that replaced a old Yamaha (HTR series) that served me well but then I had to get HDMI and all the other goodies. Somehow I am not too happy with the sound from my Denon. I ran the Audyssey test but the Dolby Digital I get on my Dish HD channels is no where near my Yamaha. Also realized I need to update the firmware waiting to get the wired ethernet going this weekend but I doubt if the lack of rich sound has anything to do with the firmware. Appreciate any advice/input as I continue to learn the 3808. Here is my set up



Run the Audyssey set up with 5-8 positions and see if that helps.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15279100
> 
> 
> I tried the stop (square icon) button on the second remote. It does not work for me to stop the incoming streaming.



Really? That's odd. It worked for me when I tried it. It's the little one, down at the bottom of the remote. Round button, square "stop" icon on it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15279100
> 
> 
> Still, it should stop on its own when I switch away from the NET/USB source.



I agree with you, it should, but it doesn't. I think my comments on this even made it in to the firmware bug tracking thread.


Let us know if you convince Denon to change this, though.


To me, it seems like they are treating the streaming audio like a "radio" source. The radio tuner doesn't stop receiving signal, just because you're playing a DVD.


Oh, and before you notice it, the internet radio has another odd feature. If there's a network error while they're receiving the stream, it will jump to the next stream in the list. So you're listening to internet radio station "foo" and something happens to interrupt the stream. There'll be a period of silence, then station "bar" will start playing. They're not especially good about recovering from errors or retrying the connection. This can be disconcerting if you're not expecting it.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15278323
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808...replaced a old Yamaha (HTR series) that served me well but then I had to get HDMI...not too happy with the sound from my Denon. I ran the Audyssey test but the Dolby Digital I get on my Dish HD channels is no where near my Yamaha....Dish VIP 211...
> 
> Samsung DVD HD5410...Both connected to 3808 via optical cables...I do see Dolby Digital for HD channels and Dolby PLII for SD channels...Sound is rather flat and does not have the richness I used to get on my Yamaha specially on the HD channels and on DVD's. Specifically I see most of the sound from the front speakers and don't hear the rear ones like I used to on my Yamaha. When I select 5CH/7CH it seems the same sound is coming from all the speakers....



I replaced a Yamaha RX-V1400 with an AVR-3808CI, and the 3808 sounds fine to me, including bass and surround volume.


However setup and calibration can be quite complex, plus the Denon menu options and documentation can be confusing.


Any shortfall you year is likely due to setup or configuration, not due to a characteristic "sound" associated with Denon vs Yamaha.


Some recommendations:


(1) Using the built-in Denon test tones, verify each speaker is about the same volume. Menu is Manual Setup->Speaker Setup->Channel Level. Ideally you should have a sound meter; if not get one at RadioShack.


(2) The 5CH/7CH mode artificially distributes the sound to the surround speakers. That might be OK if you like it. However it doesn't reflect the content producer's intent about what sound goes to what speaker. Definitely don't use that mode when trying to figure out if your surround system is working OK.


(3) On the 3808 front panel, note the INPUT channel indicator lights on the left, and corresponding OUTPUT channel indicator lights on the right. For DD 5.1 material, verify you have 5.1 input channels active, AND 5.1 output channels active.


(4) When doing the Audyssey calibration, ensure you use 6-8 mic positions, don't hold the mic in your hand, don't place it on furniture, and verify mic height is above other furniture to avoid getting blocked.


(5) Turn Audyssey EQ on/off to examine if that's causing a problem. Menu option is Parameter->Audio->Room EQ.


(6) When playing DD 5.1 material, press the "STD" button on the remote to select standard surround mode.


(7) Use a music or theatrical DVD with Dolby Digital 5.1 soundtrack which is known to have surround material. Just because it's DD 5.1 doesn't mean sound comes from the rear. That's totally up to the mixing engineer. Alternatively use a level/balance test disk such as Avia or Digital Video Essentials.


(8) Verify your DVD player is configured to send Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1 out the optical connection.


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15278323
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 from Best Buy that replaced a old Yamaha (HTR series) that served me well but then I had to get HDMI and all the other goodies. Somehow I am not too happy with the sound from my Denon. I ran the Audyssey test but the Dolby Digital I get on my Dish HD channels is no where near my Yamaha. Also realized I need to update the firmware waiting to get the wired ethernet going this weekend but I doubt if the lack of rich sound has anything to do with the firmware. Appreciate any advice/input as I continue to learn the 3808.
> 
> 
> What am I doing wrong? I expected my Denon to be better than my Yam
> 
> 
> BTW (and don't flame me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I have Bose AM 10 cube speakers (3 in the front and 2 at the rear.
> 
> 
> Help please!



Yamaha sound is always dynamic and rich compared to Denon. This is more evident when it comes to surround sound. Yamaha sounds fuller.

I have had a yamaha and a denon and I have noticed this.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

Yamaha is a great receiver but it is always a brighter, less true sounding one. The Denon is much more true. I liked the sound of the Yamaha but just like the Denon so much better. You may never get used to the sound of the Denon, but all I can tell you is that I love mine.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I had both the Yamaha 1800 and the Denon 3808 for awhile. I kept the Denon. The idea that the Yamaha sounded noticeably or significantly better, fuller or otherwise, then the Denon is goofed. The both sounded great.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15279933
> 
> 
> Yamaha sound is always dynamic and rich compared to Denon. This is more evident when it comes to surround sound. Yamaha sounds fuller.
> 
> I have had a yamaha and a denon and I have noticed this.



There's a million and one different ways of setting up both units. To characterize the sounds of the two units as being instrinisically different is nonsense; it's completely dependent on how you have the units set up.


----------



## gongura

Thanks folks for the input. Will tweak the settings as I continue to play with my 3808. Any idea what the cross over freq should be for Bose AM 10? I heard these ones do not go below 125


----------



## Plex

Why can I only see OSD if my PS3 is selected (movies, games, internet). Is the a way to see OSD if I just watch the TV? It so hard to see any changes to vol for wife or EQ on/off's. I have HDMI from PS3 to 3808 to the TV, but I have a cablecard so the cable is directly hooked to the TV and not a box then to the TV?


----------



## Randy Ta

O.K. guys, I'm in need of some help. I returned my 3808 which was two days old because the Audyssey wasn't working correctly. Talked to tech support yesterday and they said to return it. Picked up a replacement today and I get the same results. This is what is happening.

I run the auto setup for Audyssey and in steps 1 & 2 it pings my speakers. Seems to work o.k. Step 3 is the calculations and that seems to work o.k. Step 4 is the Check step and this is what I'm doing. I scroll down to distance and hit enter on the remote. I expect to see the distance measurements in the display but what I see is a star next to the word distance and nothing else. Now the system seems to be locked up. I tried several times with the old denon and with this new one. Since the results are the same I'm thinking that I must be doing something wrong. If I skip the check step and go to store, that also seems to work. Please help.


Randy


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15280691
> 
> 
> Why can I only see OSD if my PS3 is selected (movies, games, internet). Is the a way to see OSD if I just watch the TV? It so hard to see any changes to vol for wife or EQ on/off's. I have HDMI from PS3 to 3808 to the TV, but I have a cablecard so the cable is directly hooked to the TV and not a box then to the TV?



If you are not using a cable box, then there is no way for the AVR to intercept the video signal to overlay the screen.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15280719
> 
> 
> ...If I skip the check step and go to store, that also seems to work. Please help...



After doing that (completing auto setup without doing check step) can you then go into the menu and check speaker distance? Do you see valid numbers then? The menu is Auto Setup->Parameter->Distance Check.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15280572
> 
> 
> Thanks folks for the input. Will tweak the settings as I continue to play with my 3808. Any idea what the cross over freq should be for Bose AM 10? I heard these ones do not go below 125



Check your Bose manual for recommendations on receiver config for the AM 10. That system isn't connected like a normal sub/satellite, and may require an atypical receiver configuration.


E.g, normally you'd set tiny little speakers like those to "small", and SUB=ON, pick a crossover or let Audyssey determine the speaker size & crossover.


It's conceivable the Bose AM module is somehow confusing the Audyssey calibration.


Depending on what the Bose manual says, try disabling Audyssey correction and simply manually configure your speakers, levels, subwoofer and crossover based on the Bose recommendations. See how that sounds.


Also consider contacting Bose technical support for configuration suggestions when the AM 10 is connected to newer auto-calibrating receivers.


----------



## Randy Ta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15280975
> 
> 
> After doing that (completing auto setup without doing check step) can you then go into the menu and check speaker distance? Do you see valid numbers then? The menu is Auto Setup->Parameter->Distance Check.



Thanks for your reply. Ran auto setup again and skipped the check step and went to store. Did what you suggested and didn't see any numbers. The only thing in the display window was *Distance. I take it you don't have any problem?


Randy


----------



## kmhowse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTLyon* /forum/post/15278117
> 
> 
> Our local stereo store went out of business recently. They had an online auction, and I picked up one of these babies, still in the box, for $925. I look forward to asking everyone here the many questions I'm sure I'll have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to have a place to find answers from such intelligent people.



I picked one up at the same auction in GR







. I also got B&W speakers, (pair of 683's an ASW 608 and a HTM61). Couldn't stomach the bidding on the DS3's...too high. So, I still need to put in some surrounds. I'll work on getting everythin' hooked up over the weekend.


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15279612
> 
> 
> Really? That's odd. It worked for me when I tried it. It's the little one, down at the bottom of the remote. Round button, square "stop" icon on it.



Yep, that's the one I used. It didn't do anything when I either pressed it quickly or held it down for a bit. I tried holding the main Enter button for a few seconds on the primary remote, and that worked.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15279612
> 
> 
> I agree with you, it should, but it doesn't. I think my comments on this even made it in to the firmware bug tracking thread.
> 
> 
> Let us know if you convince Denon to change this, though.
> 
> 
> To me, it seems like they are treating the streaming audio like a "radio" source. The radio tuner doesn't stop receiving signal, just because you're playing a DVD.
> 
> 
> Oh, and before you notice it, the internet radio has another odd feature. If there's a network error while they're receiving the stream, it will jump to the next stream in the list. So you're listening to internet radio station "foo" and something happens to interrupt the stream. There'll be a period of silence, then station "bar" will start playing. They're not especially good about recovering from errors or retrying the connection. This can be disconcerting if you're not expecting it.



I have not noticed the other odd feature you described. I supposed I could always try to reproduce it by unplugging the Ethernet cable briefly. If it happens, I'll mention that to whomever I talk to at Denon tonight. Rest assured, I will be posting the progress of my discussions with them here.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15279100
> 
> 
> I tried the stop (square icon) button on the second remote. It does not work for me to stop the incoming streaming. Holding down the Enter button on the main remote for a few seconds did make the streaming stop. Still, it should stop on its own when I switch away from the NET/USB source.
> 
> 
> I have also still not gotten the 24-48 hours later call from Denon "escalated" support yet. I will be calling them again tonight after work.



I agree it should stop when you switch away from the NET/USB source. Hopefully that can be fixed at some point later with an update.


Regarding the second remote, maybe your batteries need replacing. The stop button on the second remote works to stop the streaming on mine.


----------



## gongura

Looks like after I turned off Audyssey there was big improvement in the audio. Now the Dolby Digital sounds great on HD channels. I set my Bose cubes to Large (all of them) and set Subwoofer to Off. Cross over at 200Hz. I will be replacing Bose with Paradigm/Klipsch and also a powered sub (Hsu?) so I can take full advantage of the 3808..


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15281490
> 
> 
> ...Ran auto setup again and skipped the check step and went to store. Did what you suggested and didn't see any numbers. The only thing in the display window was *Distance. I take it you don't have any problem?...



It works fine on my 3808; I have the latest firmware, but don't know if that makes a difference.


Are you checking the values only by the front panel? Is it possible the value is there but truncated by the limited display area? Or are you using the GUI (graphical interface) ? Try using the GUI if you haven't been.


If that's not it, and if two different 3808 units have the problem, maybe there's an acoustic anomaly in your room or a procedural error. Make sure you're taking all 8 mic positions, and that each one is away from a wall, you're not hand-holding the mic, mic is oriented vertically, high enough to avoid furniture blocking it.


----------



## wiseburro

Does anyone have any remedies for anxiousness in waiting for the Big Brown truck?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiseburro* /forum/post/15282315
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any remedies for anxiousness in waiting for the Big Brown truck?



Download and read the manual?


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15280460
> 
> 
> There's a million and one different ways of setting up both units. To characterize the sounds of the two units as being instrinisically different is nonsense; it's completely dependent on how you have the units set up.



Your statement makes no sense. Its entirely possible for different manufacturer's receivers to sound different. Yamaha is known to be bright and denon to be neutral. The brightness in yamaha makes the sound to stand out.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/15280451
> 
> 
> I had both the Yamaha 1800 and the Denon 3808 for awhile. I kept the Denon. The idea that the Yamaha sounded noticeably or significantly better, fuller or otherwise, then the Denon is goofed. The both sounded great.



There is noticeable difference in the sounds of denon and yamaha. Else they would be no reason to choose one over the other. Every one has their likes/dislikes when it comes to sound characteristics.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15281962
> 
> 
> Looks like after I turned off Audyssey there was big improvement in the audio. Now the Dolby Digital sounds great on HD channels. I set my Bose cubes to Large (all of them) and set Subwoofer to Off. Cross over at 200Hz. I will be replacing Bose with Paradigm/Klipsch and also a powered sub (Hsu?) so I can take full advantage of the 3808..



A couple of other thoughts. Dish audio varies from channel to channel. I find Palladia to be pretty good to hear/check the sound.


Sometimes Audyssey Flat sounds better than Audyssey.


I also found no real benefit to connecting the Dish receiver to the 3808 by HDMI. Dish doesn't use anyyhing other than DD5.1. I connect Dish to the TV by HDMI and to the 3808 by a digital audio connection. Sounds fine when there is something other than 2.0 being received although the various channel levels may need to be boosted.


----------



## uabcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15282712
> 
> 
> Download and read the manual?



That's funny. I just got mine in the mail a couple days ago. While waiting, I downloaded the manual and feature upgrade manual- to hold me over.


----------



## Randy Ta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15282284
> 
> 
> It works fine on my 3808; I have the latest firmware, but don't know if that makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Are you checking the values only by the front panel? Is it possible the value is there but truncated by the limited display area? Or are you using the GUI (graphical interface) ? Try using the GUI if you haven't been.
> 
> 
> If that's not it, and if two different 3808 units have the problem, maybe there's an acoustic anomaly in your room or a procedural error. Make sure you're taking all 8 mic positions, and that each one is away from a wall, you're not hand-holding the mic, mic is oriented vertically, high enough to avoid furniture blocking it.



Don't have a monitor connected yet as my projector will not be delivered for a couple of weeks. The only thing I can view is the display window on the denon. I have the mike on a tripod and ping 6 locations. Don't think there are any major problems with the room. Will play more with it tomorrow. Thanks for your help.


Randy


----------



## Erock1

I have my 3808CI just under 1 year, 5.1 speaker config. Not a problem till today. When I turn on the receiver I hear a pop & hiss only from the left surround and when I change component inputs (cable to DVD, etc.) or the audio changes (5.1 to PLXII, etc.) I get a popping. Anytime the receiver output changes only this speaker pops. The pop happens when I turn the receiver off the receiver too.

I switched speakers, same problem. The speaker wires aren't near any power cords, etc. and I have a Pure/AV voltage filter/surge protector too.


Any ideas and/or suggestions?

TIA,

Erock


----------



## Tnedator

Need some help on Audyssey setup.


I just upgraded to the feature pack and reran the Audyssey setup. I really don't remember what I did last time around, in terms of whether or not I over-rode the cross over settings.


I have an infinity sub-sat system (TSS-750) 7.1 setup. The recommended crossover setting is 120.


When I run Audyssey (let it check 8 spots around the listening area), it set the following crossover values:


Front L/R 150hz

Center 200hz

Surround 50hz

back 40hz


Do I use these values it set, or over-ride it with the recommended crossover? If I over-ride it, will dynamic EQ and dynamic volume still work?


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/15286677
> 
> 
> Need some help on Audyssey setup.
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the feature pack and reran the Audyssey setup. I really don't remember what I did last time around, in terms of whether or not I over-rode the cross over settings.
> 
> 
> I have an infinity sub-sat system (TSS-750) 7.1 setup. The recommended crossover setting is 120.
> 
> 
> When I run Audyssey (let it check 8 spots around the listening area), it set the following crossover values:
> 
> 
> Front L/R 150hz
> 
> Center 200hz
> 
> Surround 50hz
> 
> back 40hz
> 
> 
> Do I use these values it set, or over-ride it with the recommended crossover? If I over-ride it, will dynamic EQ and dynamic volume still work?



Personally, I'd try running the setup again. As it stands right now, I think you are in the unfortunate situation where Audyssey wants to send only frequencies over 200hz to your center channel, and therefore has only computed a room correction filter for freq over 200hz on that channel.


However, this means that center channel frequncies under 200 are going to the sub, which according to the Infinity manual (I looked online) only goes as high as 150Hz. This will likely result in a gap in your system, where mid-bass comes out too weak.


If re-running Audyssey gives the same results, I'd try setting the crossover to 150. The frequencies between 150-200 Hz will not be room-corrected, but at least they will be there, and not supressed due to subwoofer rolloff.


You might want to try posting in the Audyssey forum, too, and see what they think.


----------



## gatorman

Sorry if this is a duplication for some. I've also posted this in the bugs thread.


I have an intermittent input problem. On occasion the receiver will not recognize any input source, audio or video, nor will it output a tuned radio station.


Sometimes disconnecting the power cord for up to 24 hours will work. The master reset has no effect nor does any combination of turning on source devices or any combination of turning the receiver off/on.


I did discover that if the receiver is accessed through the computer and while connected it is turned off then on by the main power power button, input sources return.


Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/15286677
> 
> 
> Need some help on Audyssey setup.
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the feature pack and reran the Audyssey setup. I really don't remember what I did last time around, in terms of whether or not I over-rode the cross over settings.
> 
> 
> I have an infinity sub-sat system (TSS-750) 7.1 setup. The recommended crossover setting is 120.
> 
> 
> When I run Audyssey (let it check 8 spots around the listening area), it set the following crossover values:
> 
> 
> Front L/R 150hz
> 
> Center 200hz
> 
> Surround 50hz
> 
> back 40hz
> 
> 
> Do I use these values it set, or over-ride it with the recommended crossover? If I over-ride it, will dynamic EQ and dynamic volume still work?



It seems odd to me that the center speaker (and the front ones, too) are set to so much higher cross-over frequencies compared to the surround ones. This suggests that the surround speakers would reproduce a much broader frequency range than the front speakers. Could it be that you have any errors in wiring, e.g. wrong phase? Are there any other possible reasons that your calibrating microphone didn't hear the low frequencies from your center/front speakers?


----------



## Youngneg

tried to watch batman last night...panny bd30 blu-ray...sony 52xbr4...(hand shake problem with 3808ci)all hocked up via hdmi,...denon displayed dolby digital so i check the menu on the denon an PUFF nothing.....no..sound, swiched hdmi cables....nothing....swooped imputs ...tried another hdmi input on denon and got sound....why do the think i lost that hdmi port? is this a common problem with this receiver?could it be a firmware thing? or just a smoked hdmi port? Pretty pissed


----------



## uabcar

I just got my 3808 up and running. I'm using a Harmony 880 for everything. One thing I'd like to be able to do is to turn the OSD functionality on and off via one button on the remote. Has anyone tried/done this?


----------



## uabcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/15286677
> 
> 
> Need some help on Audyssey setup.
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to the feature pack and reran the Audyssey setup. I really don't remember what I did last time around, in terms of whether or not I over-rode the cross over settings.
> 
> 
> I have an infinity sub-sat system (TSS-750) 7.1 setup. The recommended crossover setting is 120.
> 
> 
> When I run Audyssey (let it check 8 spots around the listening area), it set the following crossover values:
> 
> 
> Front L/R 150hz
> 
> Center 200hz
> 
> Surround 50hz
> 
> back 40hz
> 
> 
> Do I use these values it set, or over-ride it with the recommended crossover? If I over-ride it, will dynamic EQ and dynamic volume still work?



I just got my 3808 and ran the Audyssey setup and got similar results. I'm running Paradigm monitor 9v5's and a cc290 up front and titans in back with a SVSPB10 sub. As I recall, it set my 9's to small, and the 290 & titans to large. I think the crossovers were out of wack as well- something like 100 for the 9's and 60 for the 290/titans.


I've getting ready to re-run it with more locations and with the HVAC off (myt HVAC is just behind the screen wall and does generate a some slight noise in the room.


I'll report back with the results.


----------



## wiseburro

After getting everything hooked up and becoming comfortable with the way things worked, I have to say the front end is very sweet. It was what I expected and more. I ran the Audyssey once and was less than impressed. My room is actually very good acoustically. I will probably give it some more time down the road, but right now it seems like another headache I can do without. Overall, I couldn't be happier with the receiver. Nice piece, Denon.


----------



## Salabor

I own a Denon 3808CI, and can't figure out how to set it up to allow me to watch a football game while listening to the radio. Or, play a game on my PS3 while listening to a CD. All peripherals are connected via HDMI cables.


For what I paid for this receiver, I'd imagine that this is possible somehow -- I just can't find any information on how to do it via the manual or in online forums.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## uabcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uabcar* /forum/post/15289923
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 and ran the Audyssey setup and got similar results. I'm running Paradigm monitor 9v5's and a cc290 up front and titans in back with a SVSPB10 sub. As I recall, it set my 9's to small, and the 290 & titans to large. I think the crossovers were out of wack as well- something like 100 for the 9's and 60 for the 290/titans.
> 
> 
> I've getting ready to re-run it with more locations and with the HVAC off (myt HVAC is just behind the screen wall and does generate a some slight noise in the room.
> 
> 
> I'll report back with the results.



okay- I just finished re-running Audyssey againe (twice). The first time I shut down the HVAC and HW heater (other side of the screen wall). No change in the results. The second time I shut my PJ off. This time my results are much better. Set all my speakers to small. The dist setting for my sub was still wrong- off by about 5 feet. It also had my speaker levels all wrong- esp the sub (off by over 10db's). I re-did these items.


Question, can I save these settings with the eq settings Audyssey calc'd?


----------



## Tnedator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15289122
> 
> 
> It seems odd to me that the center speaker (and the front ones, too) are set to so much higher cross-over frequencies compared to the surround ones. This suggests that the surround speakers would reproduce a much broader frequency range than the front speakers. Could it be that you have any errors in wiring, e.g. wrong phase? Are there any other possible reasons that your calibrating microphone didn't hear the low frequencies from your center/front speakers?



I can't think of any reason. There is nothing between the front speakers and the mic. The rear/surround speakers are behind the couch on the floor, directed against the wall, with only about 8" between the speakers and the wall (not an ideal setup). I suppose it is possible this config with the couch/wall could muffle and confuse Audyssey.


The other thing I was wondering about, and then I just saw another poster mention, was my projector. I have a front projector unit directly over the couch, which makes a fairly large sound. So, the humming/fan noise could potentially be confusing the system, as in the past when I have run it with the HVAC or dish washer on I have gotten muddy sounding results (when listening to movies after the setup).


Can the entire setup be done from the front panel, or do I need to hook a monitor to it?


----------



## uabcar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tnedator* /forum/post/15291421
> 
> 
> I can't think of any reason. There is nothing between the front speakers and the mic. The rear/surround speakers are behind the couch on the floor, directed against the wall, with only about 8" between the speakers and the wall (not an ideal setup). I suppose it is possible this config with the couch/wall could muffle and confuse Audyssey.
> 
> 
> The other thing I was wondering about, and then I just saw another poster mention, was my projector. I have a front projector unit directly over the couch, which makes a fairly large sound. So, the humming/fan noise could potentially be confusing the system, as in the past when I have run it with the HVAC or dish washer on I have gotten muddy sounding results (when listening to movies after the setup).
> 
> 
> Can the entire setup be done from the front panel, or do I need to hook a monitor to it?



Yup- you can run the setup via the front panel. -just did it. My PJ is just above my seats also. The fan did seem to be most of my problem. As I noted above, I had to make a few tweaks- but nothing too big.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/15285372
> 
> 
> Don't have a monitor connected yet as my projector will not be delivered for a couple of weeks. The only thing I can view is the display window on the denon.



You said you can save the settings. What happens if you save them, then go view the results from the web interface? Look under Setup / Manual / Speaker and see what the distances reported there are.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salabor* /forum/post/15290883
> 
> 
> I own a Denon 3808CI, and can't figure out how to set it up to allow me to watch a football game while listening to the radio. Or, play a game on my PS3 while listening to a CD.



What's your input for the TV signal? Cable box? Dish? Other...?


Are you expecting to mix the TV sound with the radio sound? Or just have the TV (video) on with radio sound?


If you want two active sound sources (TV + radio, PS3 + CD), then the only way I can think of to do that is to put a pair of speakers on Zone2 in your room. That way your Zone1 source (TV, PS3) can use the main speakers while your secondary source (radio, CD) uses the zone2 speakers.


Alternately, if you just want one video source (TV) with an alternate audio source (radio), then you can do that by changing audio source assigned. It defaults to using the one that goes with the video, but you could change it.


I think, if you do this a lot, you could use one of the selections that you're not currently using (like phono or vcr), edit the displayed name to something like TV+R, and select the video and audio sources to build a custom selection. I haven't tried that, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15284432
> 
> 
> Your statement makes no sense. Its entirely possible for different manufacturer's receivers to sound different.



Sure, it's possible, but why would they sound different? Think about it...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15284432
> 
> 
> Yamaha is known to be bright and denon to be neutral. The brightness in yamaha makes the sound to stand out.



Known by who? Reviewers? Anecdotal evidence? Again, think about what give an amp it's sound: then compare that to the 1000's of various settings you have to play with on these pieces of equipment. Do you think Denons "Pure Direct Stereo" is in fact flat?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15284432
> 
> 
> There is noticeable difference in the sounds of denon and yamaha. Else they would be no reason to choose one over the other. Every one has their likes/dislikes when it comes to sound characteristics.



There's many, reasons to choose one of these pieces of equipment over the other. A characteristic sound isn't one of them. Do you really think you can't make a Denon sound bright? Do you really thing a Yamaha can never be neutral?


----------



## cgtheatre

This has probably been asked already but how do you make the front panel display on the receiver go blank. It turns on only when you manually try making any changes via the front of the receiver. I made it go out and then after moments of frustration and pressing every button I could the front panel came back on. Is this a problem or can you make the display on the front dim out.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15250925
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding things, but if you set your speakers to small and set the X-over to 80Hz then anything below 80Hz does *not* get sent to the front speakers. Is that not the case? If it is, then again it seems like there's no point to getting full-range fronts. I've been thinking about upgrading to a pair of NHT 2.5is, but what's the point of that 10" side-firing driver if it's not gonna see anything below 80Hz?




You're correct about the 80Hz crossover behavior. But the Audyssey filters for subs have eight times more resolution so let it do its magic. If you send the bass to the sub, you get more headroom for you mains. There's more to sub woofer design than driver size. For example, enclosure will have a lot to do with it (one of the reasons why the sub sizes are the way they are).


----------



## fordracefan

I have had my 3808 for about 18 months with no issues. Today when I turned it on, the volume and input no longer display on the tv. The volume and input will change but they aren't visibile on the TV. Also, I can't bring up the GUI. I haven't made any changes to the receiver, so any help getting these back would be helpful.


----------



## jayfro4

I know most people may tell me to go get a harmony, but I am trying to get the 3808 main remote to operate my devices. I have to admit the manual is one of the most confusing I have dealt with when it comes to programming remote codes. Heck, I used to have my Cox/Motorola remote running all components (including my Sony 777ES receiver) within minutes.


Anyway, does anyone have the main remote running a Cox Motorola Cable/DVR box? If so, can you provide me the exact steps to program? I press the SAT/CBL button, then hold the RC Setup button till it blinks 2 times, then hit 5 then the 5 digit code. I know I am missing something simple here.


I also can't get it to control my Samsung DVD player (standard DVD with HDMI upconvert). Tried the same, hit DVD, RC Setup, 4 then the 5 digit number and it won't control either.


I really would hate to go sink another $150 just to have a functioning remote.


Appreciate anyones help on this!


Jay Fro


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayfro4* /forum/post/15292910
> 
> 
> I know most people may tell me to go get a harmony, but I am trying to get the 3808 main remote to operate my devices. I have to admit the manual is one of the most confusing I have dealt with when it comes to programming remote codes. Heck, I used to have my Cox/Motorola remote running all components (including my Sony 777ES receiver) within minutes.
> 
> 
> Anyway, does anyone have the main remote running a Cox Motorola Cable/DVR box? If so, can you provide me the exact steps to program? I press the SAT/CBL button, then hold the RC Setup button till it blinks 2 times, then hit 5 then the 5 digit code. I know I am missing something simple here.
> 
> 
> I also can't get it to control my Samsung DVD player (standard DVD with HDMI upconvert). Tried the same, hit DVD, RC Setup, 4 then the 5 digit number and it won't control either.
> 
> 
> I really would hate to go sink another $150 just to have a functioning remote.
> 
> 
> Appreciate anyones help on this!
> 
> 
> Jay Fro



that is hecka weired and sucky remote


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15276955
> 
> 
> Yes. Either PLIIX Cinema or Music mode or NEO:6.



What processes gets PLIIx. Nothing seems to work. I hate to ask,, buy what buttons do I press


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salabor* /forum/post/15290883
> 
> 
> I own a Denon 3808CI, and can't figure out how to set it up to allow me to watch a football game while listening to the radio. Or, play a game on my PS3 while listening to a CD. All peripherals are connected via HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



You can do this but not with HDMI inputs. I have a set of component cables running from my SAT reciever to Component1 input on the Denon (svideo or composite will work too). Pick a source (I named it SatC1 in my case) and assign it to your input (component 1 in this example). Go into the menu, select the source you want the alternate video on (CD in your case, NET/USB in mine), select "other" - Video select and pick your new input (SatC1) and you're in business. For me I can watch SAT while listening to streaming audio.

I don't think this "problem" is inherent to HDMI, just the way Denon implemented it.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgtheatre* /forum/post/15292519
> 
> 
> This has probably been asked already but how do you make the front panel display on the receiver go blank.



From the web configuration interface, this is under Setup / Manual Setup / Option (3). I'm sure there's a way to get there from the GUI as well, somewhere under Manual Setup.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayfro4* /forum/post/15292910
> 
> 
> I know most people may tell me to go get a harmony, but I am trying to get the 3808 main remote to operate my devices.



I'm using the main Denon remote with all devices here. I haven't found anything yet that works with the codes in the manual, though. I've had to learn each device from its native remote.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayfro4* /forum/post/15292910
> 
> 
> I press the SAT/CBL button, then hold the RC Setup button till it blinks 2 times, then hit 5 then the 5 digit code. I know I am missing something simple here.



From memory, that's wrong. Watch the blinks to be sure, but if I recall correctly, it's:


1. Press the soft-key for the device you want to program

2. Press and hold [RC Setup] about three seconds until the double blink

3. Enter the 5 digit code - it'll double blink again to confirm


In the manual, step 3 is really badly written. It says something like "press [NUMBER] and enter the five digit code", which is not possible. There is no [NUMBER] key. They mean, I think, just to use the number keys to enter the five digit code.


But, like I said, I can't find anything that actually works with the codes, I've had to learn each remote. That, at least, does work fine.


----------



## jayfro4

That was it. I was using [NUMBER] to mean the number on the keypad that associates with the device. I now have it operating all of my devices. The manual is really poorly worded and I had tried with and without the [number] before. I had tried so many different combinations and interpretations I guess I never tried without [number] for the DVD and Cable/PVR.


Thanks for the help!


Jay Fro


----------



## gongura

To make the front display go blank..select "Pure Direct" (its on the front display behind the little door)


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fordracefan* /forum/post/15292878
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for about 18 months with no issues. Today when I turned it on, the volume and input no longer display on the tv. The volume and input will change but they aren't visibile on the TV. Also, I can't bring up the GUI. I haven't made any changes to the receiver, so any help getting these back would be helpful.



Press the On/Off button on the front of the receiver, not the On/Standby button. When the receiver comes back on, the OSD should be back.


----------



## Browninggold

What do most of you set the Restorer function to when watching blu-ray movies. Do you leave it off or 64, 96, or HQ. Just wondering what setting would be best. My guess HQ. I have the Denon 2500 blu-ray player. Also I belive it was called a Cinema EQ setting on/off-what do most set this at? Just trying to figure out the best settings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15296917
> 
> 
> What do most of you set the Restorer function to when watching blu-ray movies. Do you leave it off or 64, 96, or HQ. Just wondering what setting would be best. My guess HQ. I have the Denon 2500 blu-ray player. Also I belive it was called a Cinema EQ setting on/off-what do most set this at? Just trying to figure out the best settings. Thanks in advance.



I keep cinema eq off. I think it's like the Audyssey curve. If you're using both on a source they will both be cutting the higher frequencies


Restorer is also off. It's meant for mp3s and other lossy codecs. I'm not sure if it's more than an eq.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/15293836
> 
> 
> What processes gets PLIIx. Nothing seems to work. I hate to ask,, buy what buttons do I press



Pg 40/41 of the manual.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15297048
> 
> 
> I keep cinema eq off. I think it's like the Audyssey curve. If you're using both on a source they will both be cutting the higher frequencies
> 
> 
> Restorer is also off. It's meant for mp3s and other lossy codecs. I'm not sure if it's more than an eq.



Thanks rec head, Yeah I had restorer off, but I just noticed something. I have a x-box 360, Toshiba HD A35 player, and the Denon 2500 blu-ray all running hdmi to 3808 and out to tv with hdmi. On the set up for the blu ray it has restorer with the audyessy settings but with all the other setups it shows surround parameters in that menu. Is it how I have it connected to the Denon inputs in the back? Just curious- I stream a lot of music from the computer to the x-box, should I switch the cables of the 360 and blu-ray? I have a Harmony so If I did this I will have to set that up diffrently also for the hdmi inputs...thanks in advance.


----------



## Browninggold

Here I am answering my own post. That should'nt make a diffrence where you have it plugged in the back of the a/v receiver, but why is it diffrent from the other menus? Any suggestions?


----------



## StrangeLuv

Truly bummed out this receiver won't transmit any signals from HDMI source out component or to the other zones.


Starting to regret my decision to purchase.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StrangeLuv* /forum/post/15297543
> 
> 
> Truly bummed out this receiver won't transmit any signals from HDMI source out component or to the other zones.
> 
> 
> Starting to regret my decision to purchase.



One would have thought you would have done at least a little rudimentary investigation to confirm the receiver would meet your requirements _before_ purchasing it. Hopefully you bought it from a retailer that will allow to return/exchange it for something that will work for you.


I'd be interested to know what you find out there that will allow down conversion of video from HDMI to component.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StrangeLuv* /forum/post/15297543
> 
> 
> Truly bummed out this receiver won't transmit any signals from HDMI source out component or to the other zones.
> 
> 
> Starting to regret my decision to purchase.



It won't matter what receiver you purchase. None of them will allow you to take an HDMI source and put it out to a non-HDMI output. The reason: The HDMI specification says you're not allowed to do that.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StrangeLuv* /forum/post/15297543
> 
> 
> Truly bummed out this receiver won't transmit any signals from HDMI source out component or to the other zones.
> 
> 
> Starting to regret my decision to purchase.




Understand what you are saying...however this is not down to denon; it's part of the HDMI standard and I suspect (in part at least) dictated by movie studios.


Solution is to use multiple outputs from your sources, connect (say) your dvd player via hdmi and component/svideo/composite and then you'll have the best of both worlds.


Cheers


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15281678
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the one I used. It didn't do anything when I either pressed it quickly or held it down for a bit. I tried holding the main Enter button for a few seconds on the primary remote, and that worked.
> 
> 
> I have not noticed the other odd feature you described. I supposed I could always try to reproduce it by unplugging the Ethernet cable briefly. If it happens, I'll mention that to whomever I talk to at Denon tonight. Rest assured, I will be posting the progress of my discussions with them here.



Family emergency came up shortly after I posted the message above. As such, I was not able to contact Denon again. Will be doing so tonight after work, and reporting back here.


----------



## bent98

I will be getting a sony KDL-52W4100 LCD TV and was wondering if anyone can let me know if it is better to have the Sony upconvert all 480i/480p/720p/1080i to 1080p or let the denon do it?


No one seems to know in the sony TV thread. Also I noticed on the denon it has a color space setting, should that be left on default or switched to RGB 4:4:4?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15301290
> 
> 
> I will be getting a sony KDL-52W4100 LCD TV and was wondering if anyone can let me know if it is better to have the Sony upconvert all 480i/480p/720p/1080i to 1080p or let the denon do it?
> 
> 
> No one seems to know in the sony TV thread. Also I noticed on the denon it has a color space setting, should that be left on default or switched to RGB 4:4:4?



Let the TV do the upconversion, its bound to be better. Leave the color space setting on default, unless you have issues.


----------



## sting17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15301290
> 
> 
> I will be getting a sony KDL-52W4100 LCD TV and was wondering if anyone can let me know if it is better to have the Sony upconvert all 480i/480p/720p/1080i to 1080p or let the denon do it?
> 
> 
> No one seems to know in the sony TV thread. Also I noticed on the denon it has a color space setting, should that be left on default or switched to RGB 4:4:4?




To the best of my knowledge, the Sony will always upconvert to its native resolution. The question is, do you want the Denon to upconvert it once then have the Sony do it again, . . . I think? I once herd a Runco rep say that it was always better to have the TV scale but that was on a 10K plasma. I believe if the Sony is receiving a 1080p image it just passes it threw. I have my 3808 upconverting all my video signals to 1080p for my XBR6. I find that letting the 3808 take some of the processing load helps the XBR6 preform a bit better when using the video enhancing fetchers like in the advanced settings.


----------



## Randy Ta

JDM1 & DGERSIC, Thanks for your help. I was able to get all the numbers by a manual process and now trying to decide what to do with them. Will make some changes to speaker size and crossover and see if it sounds better.


----------



## davelr

Just noticed something that is probably a firware error, but would like to see if others see the same:


Config is a 3808 at FW level 2.01

5.1 setup


When I navigate menus to:

Auto Setup

Parameter Check

Distance check


On the first screen I get distances for Front L, Front R, Center, Surr. Back

On the second screen Surr. A L, Surr. A R


I'm pretty sure that the "Surr. Back" used to be Subwoofer.


Would appreciate it if some of you guys with similar setups could check this to see if yours is the same. Pretty sure it's just a software labelling error since everything else is ok.


TIA


----------



## Classico




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15303078
> 
> 
> Just noticed something that is probably a firware error, but would like to see if others see the same:
> 
> 
> Config is a 3808 at FW level 2.01
> 
> 5.1 setup
> 
> 
> When I navigate menus to:
> 
> Auto Setup
> 
> Parameter Check
> 
> Distance check
> 
> 
> On the first screen I get distances for Front L, Front R, Center, Surr. Back
> 
> On the second screen Surr. A L, Surr. A R
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the "Surr. Back" used to be Subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate it if some of you guys with similar setups could check this to see if yours is the same. Pretty sure it's just a software labelling error since everything else is ok.
> 
> 
> TIA



I would be VERY concerned if your "Surr. Back" was your subwoofer at ANY time. "Surr. Back" is your center rear (in a 6.1 config.) between your regular surrounds. If you have a 7.1 config. "Surr. Back" would show a l/r speaker config. for the _two_ speakers in the rear. If you have a 5.1 config, then you should not show anything for "surr back".


Your SUB has its own output and settings as long as you tell the 3808 "yes" to subwoofer in the GUI speaker setup screen.


Don't know if that's the answer you're looking for--hope it helps.


Classico


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico* /forum/post/15303961
> 
> 
> I would be VERY concerned if your "Surr. Back" was your subwoofer at ANY time. "Surr. Back" is your center rear (in a 6.1 config.) between your regular surrounds. If you have a 7.1 config. "Surr. Back" would show a l/r speaker config. for the _two_ speakers in the rear. If you have a 5.1 config, then you should not show anything for "surr back".
> 
> 
> Your SUB has its own output and settings as long as you tell the 3808 "yes" to subwoofer in the GUI speaker setup screen.
> 
> 
> Don't know if that's the answer you're looking for--hope it helps.
> 
> 
> Classico



Thanks, but I know that I don't have a surround back speaker and that this is an error. The receivers configuration is correct for 5.1 and everything runs correctly. What I was asking is if anyone else has the same error and if we can figure out which firmware version it first came up in. Sorry, should have been more clear.


----------



## s.newave

Hi,


Just got a 3808Ci and this is my first higher end avr which i am still trying to figure out. Currently i have a series 3 tivo connected by hdmi as well as a xbox 360 also connected by hdmi all output by hdmi to an epson 1080ub projector which supports 1080p. Also just running the audio in a 3.1 setup until new speakers arrive. Have a couple of issues that i would really apprecaite some input on from more experrienced avr-ers










-Should i set the tivo to output in a specific fixed format i.e 1080i or use "native" which apparently outputs whatever the native format of the video signal for that broadcast is?


-If the source is connected by hdmi does the denon do any upscaling/processing on the signal? For example if im using the "native" setting above for the tivo when a 480i signal is being sent to the denon from the tivo through hdmi will the denon upscale that to 1080p? Just trying to figure what will give me the best looking picture.


-There is a significant audio delay when using the tivo? Using an audio delay of ~30ms seems to work however after disabling the i/p scaler which i assume is the video processing i still have to use the delay which i would rather not use if possible? Is there any other processing i can turn off?


-Also noticed that the pq isnt as sharp going through the denon as it is going directly to the projector? I tried disabling the i/p scaler which doesnt seem to do much?


-Lastly, i cannot for the life of me figure out how to ouput the main zone via composite stereo to my surround sound pioneer headphones for late night viewing when my SO is sleeping? Any ideas?


thanks


----------



## MrsGone

Good luck if you have to send it in. I'm at almost 3 months waiting for parts `[email protected]#$%^


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15304165
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I know that I don't have a surround back speaker and that this is an error. The receivers configuration is correct for 5.1 and everything runs correctly. What I was asking is if anyone else has the same error and if we can figure out which firmware version it first came up in. Sorry, should have been more clear.




check out captavs' "Denon 3808/4308/5308 Firmware Tracking Thread" The first post should have the entry about this FW/cosmetic bug.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15292749
> 
> 
> You're correct about the 80Hz crossover behavior. But the Audyssey filters for subs have eight times more resolution so let it do its magic. If you send the bass to the sub, you get more headroom for you mains. There's more to sub woofer design than driver size. For example, enclosure will have a lot to do with it (one of the reasons why the sub sizes are the way they are).




Actually, there's one more thing that Chris/Audyssey just reminded me (in the Official Audyssey thread). If your mains cannot go below 40 Hz (for example) then bass below that is lost forever since there is no crossover on LARGE speakers. It won't be sent to the sub. It's lost. You won't hear it. So *IF* you mains can go as low as the sub (which is never the case if you have quality subs in the first place) then you could use the LARGE setting. Otherwise, set them to SMALL.


----------



## MD11

Guys, I need help again, I am having a problem this time with my Nintendo Wii.. I have the 5-cable component cable and have tried to connect to to the HDP component inputs, and I only get the audio, no video.. If I plug the Wii directly into the TV, it works fine.


I called Denon tech, and even talked to a supervisor and we couldn't figure out why I don't get video on my screen? Anyone have a wii connected thru component cable? If component doesn't work can you then tell me the best way to connect it via the standard cable?


thanks


----------



## MacFreibier

Hi,


I am currently struggeling with the crossover frequency of my sub.

I did Audyssey and changed all my speakers (front and center were set to large) to small. I would like to lower the LFE frequency to 60Hz but the menu only let me do 80Hz or higher? Why am I not able to choose 60Hz?


Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15310769
> 
> 
> Guys, I need help again, I am having a problem this time with my Nintendo Wii.. I have the 5-cable component cable and have tried to connect to to the HDP component inputs, and I only get the audio, no video.. If I plug the Wii directly into the TV, it works fine.
> 
> 
> I called Denon tech, and even talked to a supervisor and we couldn't figure out why I don't get video on my screen? Anyone have a wii connected thru component cable? If component doesn't work can you then tell me the best way to connect it via the standard cable?
> 
> 
> thanks



I'm running my Wii's component video connection through my '3808 without any problem. Just go into your GUI and make sure that 1) whichever of the 3808's three component video inputs you're using is assigned correctly to the input you've designated and that your label for it is matched correctly on your remote; 2) if your monitor feed from the AVR out to your TV is HDMI, make sure you've set the AVR to convert Analog to HDMI; 3) make sure "Component" is selected as your video choice for that source.

I don't think there's any technical problem; it's just a matter of the correct GUI set-up.


----------



## MD11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15310977
> 
> 
> I'm running my Wii's component video connection through my '3808 without any problem. Just go into your GUI and make sure that 1) whichever of the 3808's three component video inputs you're using is assigned correctly to the input you've designated and that your label for it is matched correctly on your remote; 2) if your monitor feed from the AVR out to your TV is HDMI, make sure you've set the AVR to convert Analog to HDMI; 3) make sure "Component" is selected as your video choice for that source.
> 
> I don't think there's any technical problem; it's just a matter of the correct GUI set-up.



thanks man, can you walk me thru where to do the later two items? I'm going to be using my HDP channel, since it's the only Component free.. but where do I set the Analog to HDMI conversion? and where do I select "Component" as teh video of choice?


----------



## sabih786

How would one compare the Onkyo 806 to the denon 3808. or perhaps even then denon 2809. I dont need all that power, but im wondering if theres something im missing out on by going with the 2809 over the 3808


----------



## MD11

ok, actually never mind the last questions.. I figured it out! BTW, THANK YOU MAN!


----------



## gte747e

Does the 3808 show Cover Art when used with the iPod dock?


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MD11* /forum/post/15311406
> 
> 
> ok, actually never mind the last questions.. I figured it out! BTW, THANK YOU MAN!



Glad to hear it. Btw, using component video cables, rather than the composite video cable that comes with the Wii, significantly improves the PQ and gaming experience. However, don't spend $25 to $50 on the Wii component video cable at your local CC or BB; get it from Monoprice for only $3.52. Also, depending on your display, using the '3808CI to upconvert the Wii content to 1080I also improves the picture.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.newave* /forum/post/15305116
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just got a 3808Ci and this is my first higher end avr which i am still trying to figure out. Currently i have a series 3 tivo connected by hdmi as well as a xbox 360 also connected by hdmi all output by hdmi to an epson 1080ub projector which supports 1080p. Also just running the audio in a 3.1 setup until new speakers arrive. Have a couple of issues that i would really apprecaite some input on from more experrienced avr-ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Should i set the tivo to output in a specific fixed format i.e 1080i or use "native" which apparently outputs whatever the native format of the video signal for that broadcast is?
> 
> 
> -If the source is connected by hdmi does the denon do any upscaling/processing on the signal? For example if im using the "native" setting above for the tivo when a 480i signal is being sent to the denon from the tivo through hdmi will the denon upscale that to 1080p? Just trying to figure what will give me the best looking picture.
> 
> 
> -There is a significant audio delay when using the tivo? Using an audio delay of ~30ms seems to work however after disabling the i/p scaler which i assume is the video processing i still have to use the delay which i would rather not use if possible? Is there any other processing i can turn off?
> 
> 
> -Also noticed that the pq isnt as sharp going through the denon as it is going directly to the projector? I tried disabling the i/p scaler which doesnt seem to do much?
> 
> 
> -Lastly, i cannot for the life of me figure out how to ouput the main zone via composite stereo to my surround sound pioneer headphones for late night viewing when my SO is sleeping? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> thanks



I don't know enough about the tivo's technical capapilities but I guess that the denon has more video processing power than the tivo (correct me if I'm wrong, please). If that turns out to be true, you would set the tivo's output to native.

You can set the Denon to do AtoH & HtoH Conversion (meaning analog to HDMI and HDMI to HDMI).

Concerning the audio delay turning "automatic lip synchronisation" on might do the job.


As I'm a newbie here, too, I cannot warrant the sense of my answers and cannot answer your remaining questions. But maybe I upped your question a bit so that more experienced users here jump in


----------



## s.newave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.newave* /forum/post/15305116
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Just got a 3808Ci and this is my first higher end avr which i am still trying to figure out. Currently i have a series 3 tivo connected by hdmi as well as a xbox 360 also connected by hdmi all output by hdmi to an epson 1080ub projector which supports 1080p. Also just running the audio in a 3.1 setup until new speakers arrive. Have a couple of issues that i would really apprecaite some input on from more experienced avr-ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Should i set the tivo to output in a specific fixed format i.e 1080i or use "native" which apparently outputs whatever the native format of the video signal for that broadcast is?
> 
> 
> -If the source is connected by hdmi does the denon do any upscaling/processing on the signal? For example if im using the "native" setting above for the tivo when a 480i signal is being sent to the denon from the tivo through hdmi will the denon upscale that to 1080p? Just trying to figure what will give me the best looking picture.
> 
> 
> -There is a significant audio delay when using the tivo? Using an audio delay of ~30ms seems to work however after disabling the i/p scaler which i assume is the video processing i still have to use the delay which i would rather not use if possible? Is there any other processing i can turn off?
> 
> 
> -Also noticed that the pq isnt as sharp going through the denon as it is going directly to the projector? I tried disabling the i/p scaler which doesnt seem to do much?
> 
> 
> -Lastly, i cannot for the life of me figure out how to ouput the main zone via composite stereo to my surround sound pioneer headphones for late night viewing when my SO is sleeping? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> thanks



I figured out that the reason i couldnt get audio out through optical/composites was due to hdcp protection







. Im trying to figure out if there is anyway to output the main zones audio to my dolby headphones which require optical input to work correctly. For example if i connect my xbox 360 to the denon using hdmi their is basically no way to output the audio to my headphones for late night gaming and thx to hdcp im SOL? ONly thing would be to connect


Arggg any ideas on the other questions?


----------



## miller8b

This may have been covered somewhere but I haven't seen it so here's my question. You know how when you are listening to cd music, movies, etc. on your 3808 and you need to adjust the levels so you just hit the big button in the center of the remote and the FL, FR, C, Sub, SL and SR as well as front to rear adjustments come on the television screen and you adjust accordingly? If you are using the Net/USB mode, which I do alot, and hit the button on the remote it actually pauses the music.


How do you adjust levels for the Net/USB setting?


Thanks.


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrsGone* /forum/post/15307892
> 
> 
> Good luck if you have to send it in. I'm at almost 3 months waiting for parts `[email protected]#$%^



Hi:

I just sent my 3808ci into D&L to repair a 7.1 surround issue. The info I received said the average repair time is 2 weeks. I purchased my receiver in July (i.e., still under warranty). Three months is unaccetable. Is your receiver under warranty? If so, have you asked for a replcement?

Jim


----------



## GTLyon

Kind of freaking out right now. I went to do a firmware upgrade, it was working fine, then I lost internet connection. I unplugged my ethernet cable, turned off my machine, now it won't turn back on. It shows the red ring around the standby button, but doesn't react to anything. I've tried unplugging it for about 5 minutes, still nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NefCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTLyon* /forum/post/15315518
> 
> 
> Kind of freaking out right now. I went to do a firmware upgrade, it was working fine, then I lost internet connection. I unplugged my ethernet cable, turned off my machine, now it won't turn back on. It shows the red ring around the standby button, but doesn't react to anything. I've tried unplugging it for about 5 minutes, still nothing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I know you tried unplugging it, but have you also tried the main power button? (The little one?) that seems to fix things when my Denon goes south (which since the Sirius upgrade has been depressingly often)


NefCanuck


----------



## GTLyon

Yes, I tried that also. I sent an email to Denon, hopefully they'll have an answer for me.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTLyon* /forum/post/15315518
> 
> 
> Kind of freaking out right now. I went to do a firmware upgrade, it was working fine, then I lost internet connection. I unplugged my ethernet cable, turned off my machine, now it won't turn back on.



Hard reset may work. Try that, first.


----------



## GTLyon

how do you do that?


----------



## bent98

p.58 of denon manual.



I had same problem and hardreset allowed me to re download firmware upgrade.


----------



## GTLyon

Thanks, but it's not working.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.newave* /forum/post/15314903
> 
> 
> I figured out that the reason i couldnt get audio out through optical/composites was due to hdcp protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im trying to figure out if there is anyway to output the main zones audio to my dolby headphones which require optical input to work correctly. For example if i connect my xbox 360 to the denon using hdmi their is basically no way to output the audio to my headphones for late night gaming and thx to hdcp im SOL? ONly thing would be to connect
> 
> 
> Arggg any ideas on the other questions?



Hmm, you headphones connect via optical connection? You can't just plug it in to the front of the unit?


Does the XBox output audio via HDMI and Optical at the same time? That would solve it. I do this on my cable box (so I can listen to games on the TV in the deck when I'm BBQ'ing)


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacFreibier* /forum/post/15310850
> 
> 
> ...struggeling with the crossover frequency of my sub. I did Audyssey and changed all my speakers (front and center were set to large) to small. I would like to lower the LFE frequency to 60Hz but the menu only let me do 80Hz or higher? Why am I not able to choose 60Hz?...



This item is very confusing and totally undocumented in the owner's manual.


If you pick "Advanced" crossover, a separate option appears for LFE crossover. However each speaker already has its own crossover frequency listed. The LFE crossover is adjustable from 80Hz up to (I think) 150Hz.


Note: if you previously selected subwoofer mode: LFE+Main, the LFE crossover freq. under "Advanced" is also so labeled.


I assume this is a user-adjustable low-pass filter on the subwoofer output channel.


I think the general principal is the LFE crossover under "Advanced" should be equal or higher than the crossover freq. set for your other speakers.


E.g, if your surround crossovers are set to 150Hz, and the LFE crossover is 80Hz, the band from 80hz to 150Hz would be lost. The solution would be raise LFE crossover and/or lower the surround crossover freq.


Audyssey detected your L/C/R speakers as large, which you changed to small. That's OK, and lets you change THEIR crossover to (say) 60Hz or whatever the lowest frequency they can adequately reproduce. The L/C/R content below 60Hz will be routed to the subwoofer. The "LFE" (more accurately: subwoofer channel)'s 80Hz high-pass filter won't interfere with this. It won't cause bass doubling, as the sub channel's bass-management signal path is after the main speakers.


I don't know this for certain, this is just supposition. Can anyone comment further?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15318899
> 
> 
> If you pick "Advanced" crossover, a separate option appears for LFE crossover. However each speaker already has its own crossover frequency listed. The LFE crossover is adjustable from 80Hz up to (I think) 150Hz.
> 
> 
> .....I think the general principal is the LFE crossover under "Advanced" should be equal or higher than the crossover freq. set for your other speakers.
> 
> 
> E.g, if your surround crossovers are set to 150Hz, and the LFE crossover is 80Hz, the band from 80hz to 150Hz would be lost. The solution would be raise LFE crossover and/or lower the surround crossover freq.
> 
> 
> Audyssey detected your L/C/R speakers as large, which you changed to small. ...
> 
> 
> I don't know this for certain, this is just supposition. Can anyone comment further?



According to a response I got from Denon Tech support, your answer about the LFE "crossover" in advanced is correct.


According to Chris in the Audyssey forum, it's the receiver that makes the large/small decission and not Audyssey - but all else you stated is correct as I understand it.


PS - the "Large/Small" designation is so misleading and causes confussion. Why don't vendors just label then "Full Range/Crossover Applied" or something like that?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s.newave* /forum/post/15314903
> 
> 
> I figured out that the reason i couldnt get audio out through optical/composites was due to hdcp protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im trying to figure out if there is anyway to output the main zones audio to my dolby headphones which require optical input to work correctly. For example if i connect my xbox 360 to the denon using hdmi their is basically no way to output the audio to my headphones for late night gaming and thx to hdcp im SOL? ONly thing would be to connect
> 
> 
> Arggg any ideas on the other questions?



That's a HDCP copy protection problem, too, which prohibits any kind of "down"-mixing or disintegrating a hdmi-signal.

You might connect the headphones to the x-box directly. On the other hand, you could try outputting from your x-box via composite and digital audio. If your x-box sends signal out over these ports (depends on the media: DVD ought to work, Blue-Ray not), the denon can upconvert them to HDMI for your TV and send digital audio via optical link.


----------



## PAL78

Hi, I would like to turn my 3808 on from outside, to warm-it up when leaving the office.


I can access its web browser from my internal network (wired, no wi-fi), but not from outside. It has a static address (192.168.1.21), and I have opened and redirected 2 ports (one UDP, one TCP as I do not know which one to user) in my router (Tecom AH4222 + Club-Intenet in France) to that address.


When I log from outside using the static internet address given by my ISP + the port (http:89.83.xx.xxx:7991 or 7992) I do not have any answer.


The 3808 is configured with a static address, and no proxy. Gateway/DNS are ok. Access from the 3808 to my NAS & internet radios works fine. Access from my PC to the Denon interface using the Denon address works fine.


Does anybody access its Denon fom outside ? Where can I be wrong ? merci, Alain


----------



## optoguy

Question about applying Dolby PLIIx to Dolby trueHD sources that are only 5.1 - do i need to be playing the disc to select it or can i add it in without a disc. I've done some searching so I can tell it is possible, just no one mentioned how! Unfortunately, i returned the Blue ray disc i was using (Dark Knight 5.1) and don't have any more Blue ray discs to try... The surround backs do work as I use Dolby Digital + Dolby PLIIx for DVDs.


Hope this makes sense as I've been reading the past 70 pages or so trying to find an answer!


Darren A.


----------



## BuckNaked

I downloaded new firmware about two weeks ago, and everything was working fine.


About one week ago, I couldn't turn on Internet Radio. The AVR connects to the network OK, but the selectable menu wont go to "Start". I can use the up/down arrow keys just fine, but the "right" arrow key has no effect. I've tried the small power off button, and unplugged the ethernet cable....nothing.


I haven't done the hard reset method, because I'll lose my settings, and I'm not going through that whole set-up again with Audyssey, etc.


Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## RedlineRonin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *optoguy* /forum/post/15329993
> 
> 
> Question about applying Dolby PLIIx to Dolby trueHD sources that are only 5.1 - do i need to be playing the disc to select it or can i add it in without a disc. I've done some searching so I can tell it is possible, just no one mentioned how! Unfortunately, i returned the Blue ray disc i was using (Dark Knight 5.1) and don't have any more Blue ray discs to try... The surround backs do work as I use Dolby Digital + Dolby PLIIx for DVDs.
> 
> 
> Hope this makes sense as I've been reading the past 70 pages or so trying to find an answer!
> 
> 
> Darren A.



Haha, i remember running into exactly the same problem when i first bought my 38. Your assumption is absolutely right. You can't go into parameters->audio->surround parameters->SB CH out unless you have a signal currently being processed. That being said once you set it it stays that way until changed again so you don't need to changed it every time you pop in a disc. Hope this helps!


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15329866
> 
> 
> When I log from outside using the static internet address given by my ISP + the port (http:89.83.xx.xxx:7991 or 7992) I do not have any answer.



You probably have your router configured wrong, or rather it can't do you what you want. You need it to map port 7991 to port 80 on the Denon. You may not have that configured properly. If you can access your Denon from inside your home network then it's not a problem with the Denon.


----------



## NefCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan* /forum/post/15333652
> 
> 
> You probably have your router configured wrong, or rather it can't do you what you want. You need it to map port 7991 to port 80 on the Denon. You may not have that configured properly. If you can access your Denon from inside your home network then it's not a problem with the Denon.



So there is something you have to do differently if you want to access the 3808 outside of either a direct physical connection to the unit by ethernet cable or wirelessly using a home router? (which is how I do it now, desktop & laptop)










I mean if I can actually get access to the Denon outside the house I'd rarely use it, but the geek in me wants to do it just because










NefCanuck


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15329866
> 
> 
> Hi, I would like to turn my 3808 on from outside, to warm-it up when leaving the office.



Doesn't work. I've gotten a connection to it from outside, but if you do that it prompts for a username and password. So far, I haven't been able to guess the default username and password that it's configured with, and there doesn't seem to be anywhere to change it.


To get that far, I had to get my router's external address, then port-map the connection. I'd connect to the external address and mapped port, which forwards the connection to the Denon. That much works, but without being able to log in, it's not very useful to do this.


----------



## PAL78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15333981
> 
> 
> To get that far, I had to get my router's external address, then port-map the connection.



Thanks dgersic. I will try anyway.... what is the port number of the Denon ? 80 as stated by JakiChan ? TCP or UDP ? Thanks


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/15315428
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> I just sent my 3808ci into D&L to repair a 7.1 surround issue. The info I received said the average repair time is 2 weeks. I purchased my receiver in July (i.e., still under warranty). Three months is unaccetable. Is your receiver under warranty? If so, have you asked for a replcement?
> 
> Jim



Jim, where is D&L? I didn't see them listed on Denon's authorized list.

If you mean Denon's Corp. HQ, D&M in Mahwah, NJ, I just had a GREAT experience with them. I carried-in my 3808 for warranty repair and it was ready the next day!!! They had to replace an A/V processor board and something else too. They also updated firmware for me.

Good luck,

E


----------



## BenSanford

I've got a basic hook-up question. I recently got my 3808, and while checking it out with a basic DVD player and HDMI cables between the DVD player -> Denon -> Display, it works fine with surround sound, etc. However, I want to try and use a HTPC with a blue-ray drive for DVD input instead of the basic DVD player.


The problem is that most HTPC video cards have DVI outputs - which lack the audio portion of the signal that the Denon HDMI input is also looking for. Is it problem to use a DVI to HDMI conversion cable to the Denon HDMI DVD input, and input the audio to the system by reassigning one of the Digital coaxial inputs (I don't see any audio inputs associated with the DVD HDMI input) - would this violate HDMI requirements?


I guess the other options would be to find some type of adapter that inputs the digital audio into the HDMI output of the HTPC - or just to use some standard Blue-ray player and drop the HTPC approach.


Any suggestions?


Ben


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15333981
> 
> 
> Doesn't work. I've gotten a connection to it from outside, but if you do that it prompts for a username and password. So far, I haven't been able to guess the default username and password that it's configured with, and there doesn't seem to be anywhere to change it.
> 
> 
> To get that far, I had to get my router's external address, then port-map the connection. I'd connect to the external address and mapped port, which forwards the connection to the Denon. That much works, but without being able to log in, it's not very useful to do this.



If you run a proxy server on the same subnet as the receiver, you can access the setup pages remotely without the authorization prompt. If you try to access them directly from a different subnet, then you get the prompt.


I haven't figured out the username/password either....


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenSanford* /forum/post/15336367
> 
> 
> I've got a basic hook-up question. I recently got my 3808, and while checking it out with a basic DVD player and HDMI cables between the DVD player -> Denon -> Display, it works fine with surround sound, etc. However, I want to try and use a HTPC with a blue-ray drive for DVD input instead of the basic DVD player.
> 
> 
> The problem is that most HTPC video cards have DVI outputs - which lack the audio portion of the signal that the Denon HDMI input is also looking for. Is it problem to use a DVI to HDMI conversion cable to the Denon HDMI DVD input, and input the audio to the system by reassigning one of the Digital coaxial inputs (I don't see any audio inputs associated with the DVD HDMI input) - would this violate HDMI requirements?
> 
> 
> I guess the other options would be to find some type of adapter that inputs the digital audio into the HDMI output of the HTPC - or just to use some standard Blue-ray player and drop the HTPC approach.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Ben



I can't say if you will encounter a problem passing video using a DVI/HDMI conversion cable between your DVD and 3808. But you can assign your 3808 to use a seperate audio feed when using an HDMI connect. See pg. 39 of the manual.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15333981
> 
> 
> Doesn't work. I've gotten a connection to it from outside, but if you do that it prompts for a username and password. So far, I haven't been able to guess the default username and password that it's configured with, and there doesn't seem to be anywhere to change it.
> 
> 
> To get that far, I had to get my router's external address, then port-map the connection. I'd connect to the external address and mapped port, which forwards the connection to the Denon. That much works, but without being able to log in, it's not very useful to do this.



From a security perspective, I would NEVER allow external access directly into any device on your network. That's just asking to get hacked and compromise your whole internal network and PCs.


If you really want to access your 3808 externally, then get some type of VPN connection to your internal network that requires strong authentication. I haven't done this myself, but I think some home routers have inbound VPN capability if you load different firmware.


Alternatively, you could use Windows Live Mesh beta, which allows you to securely remotely access your Windows computer from anywhere in the world. After you gain remote access to your home PC, then launch IE on the home PC and fiddle with your 3808.


----------



## optoguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedlineRonin* /forum/post/15333061
> 
> 
> Haha, i remember running into exactly the same problem when i first bought my 38. Your assumption is absolutely right. You can't go into parameters->audio->surround parameters->SB CH out unless you have a signal currently being processed. That being said once you set it it stays that way until changed again so you don't need to changed it every time you pop in a disc. Hope this helps!



Thanks, that does help. The 3808 is a great receiver, but has a terrible manual. I remember reading that someone described finding settings for the 3808 is like trying to find a rabbit in a rabbit hole - you know that you saw it, just can't remember which hole you saw it in!


Darren A.


----------



## BenSanford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/15336782
> 
> 
> I can't say if you will encounter a problem passing video using a DVI/HDMI conversion cable between your DVD and 3808. But you can assign your 3808 to use a seperate audio feed when using an HDMI connect. See pg. 39 of the manual.



Thanks, I see that in the manual. (The worse thing about this receiver is the manual). This whole assign thing isn't that clear. I wasn't sure if this referred to the HDMI DVD input jack or the analog video input jack just below the HDMI jack. Guess I'll just try and see.


Ben


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/15335831
> 
> 
> Jim, where is D&L? I didn't see them listed on Denon's authorized list.
> 
> If you mean Denon's Corp. HQ, D&M in Mahwah, NJ, I just had a GREAT experience with them. I carried-in my 3808 for warranty repair and it was ready the next day!!! They had to replace an A/V processor board and something else too. They also updated firmware for me.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> E



Hi- Sorry, I did mean D&M. Sent it UPS and they received it last Tuesday. Hope my experience is similar to yours (with a quick turn-around)!

Jim


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenSanford* /forum/post/15337323
> 
> 
> Thanks, I see that in the manual. (The worse thing about this receiver is the manual). This whole assign thing isn't that clear. I wasn't sure if this referred to the HDMI DVD input jack or the analog video input jack just below the HDMI jack. Guess I'll just try and see.
> 
> 
> Ben



I have my HTPC running DVI-HDMI and then an optical cable for the sound. I don't have a BD player on it but I do know that the only way to get DTS-HD into the Denon under this method (non-HDMI sound) is to let the HTPC decode, if it can, and send PCM like a PS3.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15338076
> 
> 
> I have my HTPC running DVI-HDMI and then an optical cable for the sound. I don't have a BD player on it but I do know that the only way to get DTS-HD into the Denon under this method (non-HDMI sound) is to let the HTPC decode, if it can, and send PCM like a PS3.



I'm sure someone will corect me if I'm wrong but I believe that when you send PCM audio over optical or coax, you get uncompressed PCM but are limited to 2 channels, not 5.1. The 3808 can apply ProLogic IIx which will give you a multi speaker sound.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/15338729
> 
> 
> I'm sure someone will corect me if I'm wrong but I believe that when you send PCM audio over optical or coax, you get uncompressed PCM but are limited to 2 channels, not 5.1. The 3808 can apply ProLogic IIx which will give you a multi speaker sound.



Yes, optical connections can NOT pass 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 lossless audio..the spec simply doesn't have the bandwidth. The only way to get full digital lossless audio, PCM or otherwise, is via HDMI.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15338812
> 
> 
> Yes, optical connections can NOT pass 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 lossless audio..the spec simply doesn't have the bandwidth. The only way to get full digital lossless audio, PCM or otherwise, is via HDMI.



What if you're playing a Blu-ray movie and you're using an optical or coaxial digital cable into your non-HDMI receiver? Won't you get the _core_ DolbyDigital or DTS 5.1 track, even if the movie only has one DolbyTruHD or DTS-HD MA track?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15338911
> 
> 
> What if you're playing a Blu-ray movie and you're using an optical or coaxial digital cable into your non-HDMI receiver? Won't you get the _core_ DolbyDigital or DTS 5.1 track, even if the movie only has one DolbyTruHD or DTS-HD MA track?



Yes but they aren't lossless, they are lossy.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15338950
> 
> 
> Yes but they aren't lossless, they are lossy.



Thanks. I realize that; just wanted to make sure that it would play all 5.1 channels in regular DolbyDigital.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15338812
> 
> 
> Yes, optical connections can NOT pass 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 lossless audio..the spec simply doesn't have the bandwidth. The only way to get full digital lossless audio, PCM or otherwise, is via HDMI.



Let's not forget about multi-channel analog. A six channel analog audio out/in arrangement can carry PCM


----------



## BenSanford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15338812
> 
> 
> Yes, optical connections can NOT pass 5.1, 6.1 or 7.1 lossless audio..the spec simply doesn't have the bandwidth. The only way to get full digital lossless audio, PCM or otherwise, is via HDMI.



Thanks, so I guess my question is answered. I can reassign optical (or coaxial digital) audio associated with the HDMI input - but it won't be 5.1







So I guess my solution is either to get HDMI (with sound) out of the HTPC - or to just use a standalone Blueray player.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenSanford* /forum/post/15339204
> 
> 
> Thanks, so I guess my question is answered. I can reassign optical (or coaxial digital) audio associated with the HDMI input - but it won't be 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess my solution is either to get HDMI (with sound) out of the HTPC - or to just use a standalone Blueray player.



It WILL be 5.1 but it WILL NOT be lossless.


----------



## mifronte

OK, this HDMI video and/or audio drop out between my AVR3808ci and Sony XBR 4 is getting too annoying. I have been trying to diagnosis and isolate the root cause. First I will present a hypothesis and some background information and observations to see if the hypothesis is sound.


I welcome feedback to either help me prove or disprove my hypothesis.


Please note I am not an electrical engineer and so I have really no technical expertise on the electrical components in the Denon AVR3808ci. All the following information is based strictly on observations and experimenting.


Hypothesis:

========

The root cause of the HDMI video and/or audio drop out between the Denon AVR 3808ci and Sony XBR4 is not a HDMI handshake problem, but a problem with the way the AVR's processes video and possibly the video memory buffer (if any) and Sony's stringent enforcement of HDCP via HDMI.


Background Information

================

The brief video drop or loss (with no drop in audio) is usually observed as a single video flicker, a dropped frame, or a scene change. However, this brief video drop may be enough to cause the Sony XBR4 to require re-establishing the HDMI HDCP handshake. The frequency of the video drop or loss has no pattern other than the observed fact that the longer one goes without an incidence, the higher the probability the incidence will occur. Kind of like a memory bug in software development.


I first noticed this exact same problem a couple of years ago between my Denon 2910 DVD player and Sony KDF-E50A10 RPTV hooked up via HDMI. The exact same video drop or loss with no drop in audio would occur at the same random frequency. Coincidentally, both the Denon 2910 and AVR3808ci uses the Faroudja video chip.


The simultaneous drop in audio will occur when re-establishing the HDMI handshake between the display device and the AVR causes the re-establishment of the HDMI handshake between the receiver and the source device. So in essence, if your source device is not connected via HDMI at all, then you should experience only the brief video drop out. Now whether this video drop out is enough to require re-establishing the HDMI handshake between the AVR and your display device is probably dependent on the requirements of your display device. Maybe Sony displays are more stringent on HDCP enforcement and hence the problem is more evident with Sony displays.


I have not made enough observations or perform enough experimentation to conclude if the video scaler in the AVR is the root cause, but that is my suspicion.


Observations & Experiments

===================

1.

All devices connected using HDMI will results in both video and audo drop outs which will last longer than 1 seconds. This is equivalent to switching HDMI sources on the AVR.


2.

Source devices connected via coax/optical and component, AVR connected to display via HDMI, only a brief drop in video (less then 1 second) which usually does not result in re-establishing a HDMI handshake. Observed as a single flicker or instantaneous drop in video.


3.

Running the video scaler at 1080p output increases the frequency of dropouts compared to lower output resolutions such as 1080i. This is a similar behavior when I had the Denon 2910 DVD player connected to the Sony KDF-E50A10 display. The display is native 720p and I was able to reduce the frequency of video drops by running the Denon 2910 DVD player at 420p compared to 720p output.


Side note: A memory bug or code logic bug usually occurs more frequently when more data is processed. I guess I am hinting at a video processing firmware or hardware bug?


4.

Cables are not likely the cause since the picture is usually perfect. Besides I have tried enough different cables to probably rule out cabling. Not 100% sure since I have yet to tried the Belden HDMI cable from Blue Jeans Cable.



Additional Experiments to be Performed

===========================


A.

All devices connected via HDMI with video scaler off (video pass-through).


B.

All devices connected via HDMI with video scaler at 1080p and HDMI lip sync off.


C.

Source devices connected via coax/optical and component and scaler set o A to H and resolution set to lowest (i.e. 480p).


For those that are not experiencing this video drop outs and is using a Sony display device, please chime in with your configurations and settings. Especially the scaler setting and resolution and HDMI cable make and length. Don't forget to include your source devices and how they are connected to the AVR.


Thanks.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mifronte* /forum/post/15339329
> 
> 
> The root cause of the HDMI video and/or audio drop out between the Denon AVR 3808ci and Sony XBR4 [...] Sony's stringent enforcement of HDCP via HDMI.



I suspect this really is a Sony issue, I don't see this problem at all with my Samsung. As such, I wouldn't expect there is anything Denon can do to fix it; the Sony just finds some reason to renegotiate on an ongoing basis....


----------



## mifronte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15339432
> 
> 
> I suspect this really is a Sony issue, I don't see this problem at all with my Samsung. As such, I wouldn't expect there is anything Denon can do to fix it; the Sony just finds some reason to renegotiate on an ongoing basis....



This suspicion neglect the fact that there is a video drop which may or may not result in renegotiation. When there is no renegotiation, the video is recovered quickly and the drop is registered as a blip or like when you blinked and missed a couple of video frames.


What I am curious is that you don't even experience this instantaneous video drop out. May I ask what are your sources and how they are connected? Also what is your I/P scaler set to and at what resolution (if auto, what is your display native resolution)?


If anyone is going to post that they do not experience the problem, it would be helpful to also post your system configurations, AVR HDMI settings, and HDMI cable make. This way, by analyzing the non-problematic scenarios, we may be able to isolate the problem.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mifronte* /forum/post/15339705
> 
> 
> This suspicion neglect the fact that there is a video drop which may or may not result in renegotiation. When there is no renegotiation, the video is recovered quickly and the drop is registered as a blip or like when you blinked and missed a couple of video frames.
> 
> 
> What I am curious is that you don't even experience this instantaneous video drop out. May I ask what are your sources and how they are connected. Also what is your I/P scaler set to and at what resolution (if auto, what is your display native resolution).
> 
> 
> If anyone is going to post that they do not experience the problem, it would be helpful to also post your system configurations, AVR HDMI settings, and HDMI cable make. This way, by analyzing the non-problematic scenarios, we may be able to isolate the problem.



I've used pretty much every variety of settings possible on the Denon with a variety of sources (trying to decide which looks best); Scientfic Atlanta DVR (which switches resolution every time you change a channel) via both HDMI and component (currently component), my PC (via DVI to HDMI), an Oppo DVD player via HDMI, WII via Component. Nothing gives me any problems ever. At the moment the PC and the WII go straight to the TV (so I can use different display settings for those inputs) but in the past everything has been a single HDMI to the Samsung.


My guess is that the Sony is simply to sensitive to momentary transient signal changes. Check the various Sony threads....


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/15217265
> 
> 
> Windows is dumb like that; they artificially limit FAT32 formatting to 32GB, even though it can support much larger.
> 
> But please, don't pay $60-140 for something you can do yourself really easily!
> 
> 
> If you've got a Mac, you should be able to format a large drive to FAT32 with Disk Utility (they call the format "MS-DOS (FAT)").
> 
> 
> I haven't tried myself, but this should work for Windows:
> http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/ind...at32format.htm



Thanks Raptor.

I fortunately rec'd a help desk reply from LaCie. They suggested using an application called 'Fat32Formatter'. So a google search and several cups of coffee later, my drive is now in FAT32. The software is quite simplistic, but free and did what I needed. I did not have to partion the drive either, so very happy about that.


Guess I didnt neet 1TB of storage, I won't come close to filling this drive up with music. I opt'd to use Media Monkey and chose wav files. The wav files seemed to sound much fuller and louder than flac files.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## McGoogan

I think I know the answer to this question, but don't recall for sure.


After purchasing the Dynamic Volume package, does Audyssey need to be re-ran? I've already updated to v1.97


thanks


----------



## A.Bell

Yes, you need to rerun Audyssey.


----------



## rhalabicki

quick question about audyssey. I've finally got everything setup on my unit, updated to lastest firmware (today) and ran aud setup (using 5 seating locations).


Its *so* close to perfect but the center channel is just a bit low. If I alter the center channel the Box around Audyssey MultEQ XT disappears.


What does this do?


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15274858
> 
> 
> My PC doesn't show up in Net/USB. My PS3 is able to display my media server but not my denon 3808 ci. This was working fine before the feature pack upgrade. Anybody else having the same issue?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NefCanuck* /forum/post/15278051
> 
> 
> Yep, in fact I just emailed Denon support tonight, I'll let you know what kind of response I get. Truly frustrating to lose the functionality that drew me to the unit in the first place (The internet radio was a welcome bonus)
> 
> 
> NefCanuck



Anybody else having issues with their media server showing up?

Denon tech support was not very helpful.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15336827
> 
> 
> From a security perspective, I would NEVER allow external access directly into any device on your network. That's just asking to get hacked and compromise your whole internal network and PCs.



Thanks for your concern, but that's bunk.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15335129
> 
> 
> Thanks dgersic. I will try anyway.... what is the port number of the Denon ? 80 as stated by JakiChan ? TCP or UDP ? Thanks



The AVR is listening on port 80, just like any ordinary web server. The suggestion of putting a proxy on the local network is probably the easiest way to get through this.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhalabicki* /forum/post/15340082
> 
> 
> ...ran aud setup (using 5 seating locations).
> 
> 
> Its *so* close to perfect but the center channel is just a bit low. If I alter the center channel the Box around Audyssey MultEQ XT disappears. What does this do?



My center channel was also a bit low after Audyssey calibration. Viewing channel balance with an SPL meter when playing receiver's built-in pink noise indicated center was a little low. Various calibration discs indicated likewise. I just increased center level using Manual Setup->Speaker Setup->Channel Level.


I think the box around Audyssey MultiEQ XT goes away to indicate you've modified the default auto-configure parameters.


Audyssey also identified my main speakers as LARGE, and Subwoofer Mode was LFE, which resulted in less bass output. So I changed them to SMALL, which was better.


However I'm concerned the Audyssey correction curve (which went down to 20 Hz) for the mains is not applied to the subwoofer. The curves are visible under Auto Setup->Parameter Check->EQ Check.


This implies with SMALL speakers, there's no Audyssey correction below the crossover freq. Does anybody know if this is correct? If so that implies a trade-off: better bass response with speakers=small, but you lose Audyssey correction below the crossover freq.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15342957
> 
> 
> My center channel was also a bit low after Audyssey calibration. Viewing channel balance with an SPL meter when playing receiver's built-in pink noise indicated center was a little low. Various calibration discs indicated likewise. I just increased center level using Manual Setup->Speaker Setup->Channel Level.
> 
> 
> I think the box around Audyssey MultiEQ XT goes away to indicate you've modified the default auto-configure parameters.
> 
> 
> Audyssey also identified my main speakers as LARGE, and Subwoofer Mode was LFE, which resulted in less bass output. So I changed them to SMALL, which was better.
> 
> 
> However I'm concerned the Audyssey correction curve (which went down to 20 Hz) for the mains is not applied to the subwoofer. The curves are visible under Auto Setup->Parameter Check->EQ Check.
> 
> 
> This implies with SMALL speakers, there's no Audyssey correction below the crossover freq. Does anybody know if this is correct? If so that implies a trade-off: better bass response with speakers=small, but you lose Audyssey correction below the crossover freq.



According to the Audysessy Setp Guide:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 


The "large or small" designation is determined by each manufacturers Frequency Decision Point (FDP). In order for a frequencey cutover to be applied, the speaker would have to be set to SMALL (otherwise it's full range).


Also according to this guide, you are correct about losing Audyssey calibration below the calibartaed crossover point:

_VII. After Calibration: 2. Lowering the crossover frequency from the calibrated setting is not recommended.

a. Audyssey will not provide correction to the satellite speakers lower than the frequency it measures as the -3 dB point.
_


So after calibaration set the speakers to SMALL (which could more properly be called "Crossover Applied") and ensure the crossover for the speakers is at or above the Audyssey calibrated point. At least, that's how I interpret it.


----------



## Browninggold

I have everything dialed in how I want setting wise. I tried saving using the web on my Denon site and it did not work. How and where should I save too? I used the example on the page but it did not save. Could someone post the steps they used? Thanks...did a search here and on Denons' site but really did not find a answer. I hate to try again, I do not want to mess up the setting. The other night I tried and I had to power off the receiver...


----------



## dloose

Has anyone figured out how to play high density tracks like the 96/24 tracks from HDTracks.com on the Denon? Flac files with those specs give a "file format error" via USB (and really confuse the 3808, requiring small power button reset). Tversity will stream them but the Denon gives the same error. These tracks sound great on a PC (to a decent amp and speaker combo) but I like to hear them on the Denon.


----------



## NadLover

Posted this also into another Thread:


Man. I need to buy one before the end of the year.

But there isnt ONE AV receiver that hasn' HDMI issues!


I'm not a 5.1 user, so I only use Stereo, so dont care about all the DTS formats ect.

The only thing it needs to do is sound good and do perfect 1080p hub like things.

I got a panasonic pz70 (full hd plasma) and ofcourse a PS3 and in a little while maybe a MediaTank or a new MacMini (release in Jan.) with hopefully HDMI out.


Still all my things will be using HDMI, so it will be very annoying when I have dropouts or blank screens when the ps3 switches resolution.


Is this stuff now fixed with latest firmware or still not fixed?


My other interests are Onkyo 906nr - NAD T8xx. I think the NAD sounds best (which is nice for my stereo speakers) but I also has big HDMI issues, especcially with a PS3.


I'm really going slightly mad here.

Which one to choose!


----------



## Browninggold

I have had my 3808 for one year and have a x-box 360 elite, directtv hd, toshiba hda35, and a denon 2500 all connected hdmi to receiver and hdmi out to plasma. Never had a dropout or hdmi problem.


----------



## kreativeimages

What setting do you use on the following.


Tone Defeat: On or Off

I/P Scaler: A to H?

Aspect Ratio: Full or Normal


Audio


Ext. In Setup

Sub Level 0, +15, +10, +5 (I just used 0, and calibrated the sub using the SPL meter to hit 76db) Mostly adjusting the gain level.

Downmix Option: On or Off

Manual EQ: Curve, Defalt, Adjust

Cinema EQ: On or Off.


Just curious to see what others are using in their settings, wish the manual could be more detailed on what each setting does.


I am using the PS3 as my Blu Ray player if this has anything to do with my settings.


Thank you for your time


----------



## Browninggold

I currently run a 7.1 setup with aperion speakers. I have A to H and H to H set. Aspect full, cinema eq off, sub level +15, downmix off, LFE -6. I have Dynamic Audio and volume on and set to day. I run Audyssey and then set at 85 with a spl meter. I have 2 6T Towers which I leave at Large and crossover at 40. Center 6C Large and set at 60, 2 634 surrounds set at large and 40 and 2 532 at 80 and small. Have LFE and mains set, I know should have everything set to small but to be honest the sound is great right now and I did and have done a lot of tinkering to get where I really enjoy the sound of the Denon and Aperions.


----------



## kreativeimages

Thank you for sharing your settings, can you tell me what A to H and H to H means?


So you ran Audssey first, then you did you calibrate the db levels using a SPL meter afterwards to 85db on all channels?


I ran Audssey a long time ago, just hooked up a new SVS PC12 Plus sub, didn't rerun the test, all I did is calibrate the sub using the SPL meter to match the rest of the speakers at 75db.


I like to watch my movies loud, probably around -9db. The louder the better, I tried watching great movies at the popular -15db, but that seems to quiet for my taste.


Thank you


----------



## Browninggold

A to H and H to H is a deep color signal which converts 10/12 bit ti 8 bit signal. I have everything set to auto and picture is excellent. Denon does a good job of converting. Never have had any video problems. At 85 decibal setting I run volume around -20 for blu ray and it rocks the living room, of course the Aperions have a lot to do with this. Dialogue and surround is very clear. Almost forgot, yea I did run audyessey first and tweaked at 85 decibal with meter.


----------



## nimalicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mifronte* /forum/post/15339329
> 
> 
> OK, this HDMI video and/or audio drop out between my AVR3808ci and Sony XBR 4 is getting too annoying. I have been trying to diagnosis and isolate the root cause. First I will present a hypothesis and some background information and observations to see if the hypothesis is sound....




I have this same problem.


I had previously posted that I never had this problem with my xbox360 hooked up via HDMI so it was weird to me that I was only recieving the flicker issue with my PS3, Sony DVD player, and Scientific Atlanta cable box. All 4 of these are hooked up via HDMI to my Denon 3808 which outputs one HDMI to my Sony XBR4.


I had not seen this flicker while using my xbox360 EVER until using the Netflix streaming feature on Xbox LIVE. Recently, I was watching ghostbusters streaming from Netflix on my xbox and I recieved the flicker...then when the screen came back after 2 seconds, the xbox had a popup that said HDCP link lost (similar to what it looks like when you gain an achievement). It then quickly flashed HDCP link reestablished.


Now, I am conclude, with great certainty, this is an issue with how the Sony XBR interacts with the Denon HDMI, which is what we all knew before.


----------



## peyton18

Why am I only getting the Dolby Digital track on the Dark Knight and not the TrueHD track? On the movie itself on settings I have teh language set to trueHD and on the audio setting all it says is menu button??? my avr is mated to a sony s300bdp. Any ideas or suggestions? I have updated to fw4.30 for the player which enables trueHD playback. Why is my 3808 lit up with DD and not TrueHD?


Thanks.


----------



## godfa7h3r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peyton18* /forum/post/15346800
> 
> 
> Why am I only getting the Dolby Digital track on the Dark Knight and not the TrueHD track? On the movie itself on settings I have teh language set to trueHD and on the audio setting all it says is menu button??? my avr is mated to a sony s300bdp. Any ideas or suggestions? I have updated to fw4.30 for the player which enables trueHD playback. Why is my 3808 lit up with DD and not TrueHD?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



After checking Sony's site, it looks like that player does not send the TrueHD signal via bitstream and only sends it PCM since it decodes it internally.


"Adds Dolby® TrueHD Audio and Dolby Digital Plus Audio decoding functionality."


As long as you go into the settings on the player and set the audio mode to "PCM" or something similar, you will be hearing the TrueHD soundtrack, it's just that the AVR won't actually display the logo since your BD player is doing the decoding.


----------



## kreativeimages

Question on "Subwoofer Level" for playback. pg. 30 in the instruction manual.


I re-ran Audyssey on the reciver to re-calibrate everything since I moved the sub and mains around to a better area.


Following the steps in the Audyssey thread "Step by Step" procedure.


I ran the sub test first and then saved the settings to see where the Sub Trim levels were at. On the first test, using the gain level at 12 o'clock. It calculated -6db. So I turned down the gain to around 9 o'clock and re-ran Audssey again. This time the trim level hit +4db. I left it at that and then proceeded to run the test from the beginning at all 8 positions following the "Step by Step" procedure.


After running the test, I then used a SPL meter and ran through the channel level test making sure each speaker was at 75db. The sub came in at 76-78db. I didn't need to adjust anything.


So I am curious what all of you are using in the "Subwoofer Level" for playback setting. The book states that it's recommended to set at +15db. I left it at this setting through out the whole testing. -Thought maybe it was better to change it at "0db" The choices are "0db" "+5db" "+10db" "+15db"


Will leaving it at "+15db" setting cause the sub to run too hot, what happens when you adjust these settings. Will it change the Audyssey setting?


Any info will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## wiseburro

I found the +15 to be too hot. +10 worked best for me.


----------



## xlr8r!

Ok, I'm an idiot. I have had my receiver since they hit the shelves last year (like august or september, I think...whenever they debuted), and I have never done a firmware upgrade. I did recently connect it to the internet via ethernet. Do I understand correctly that I must reset the unit before performing the first update, thereby losing all of my settings/assignments/audessy calibrations? Is it not just as simple as telling it to check for updates and then download them (IE PS3 or windows apps)? I guess the 6 page "Firmware Update Memo" that Denon posted is confusing me a little.


Thanks in advance for any help and your patience, as I'm sure that I am not the first to make this inquiry. (In my defense there are like 500 pages of threads to review)


----------



## Plex

What are people using for remotes for the 3808, I just bought the Harmony ONE (be here Friday) and I hope this will work the 3808. Any tips to make sure I get things right?


----------



## Rayjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15353380
> 
> 
> What are people using for remotes for the 3808, I just bought the Harmony ONE (be here Friday) and I hope this will work the 3808. Any tips to make sure I get things right?



I just setup a Harmony one for a customer yesterday.....worked out well...and he was very happy with it. Best part of the whole thingwas ...his wife understood the remote almost instantly..then asked him why that had not gotten one sooner










RayJr


----------



## csd

I use a Pronto and my dad uses a Harmony. Both work fine and control everything easily. Wifes also have no trouble with either.


----------



## NefCanuck

I use a Harmony 880, took a bit of hand tweaking to get things like the Internet radio functionality working the way I wanted it to, but once configured it works like a charm.


NefCanuck


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/15351926
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm an idiot. I have had my receiver since they hit the shelves last year (like august or september, I think...whenever they debuted), and I have never done a firmware upgrade. I did recently connect it to the internet via ethernet. Do I understand correctly that I must reset the unit before performing the first update, thereby losing all of my settings/assignments/audessy calibrations? Is it not just as simple as telling it to check for updates and then download them (IE PS3 or windows apps)? I guess the 6 page "Firmware Update Memo" that Denon posted is confusing me a little.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and your patience, as I'm sure that I am not the first to make this inquiry. (In my defense there are like 500 pages of threads to review)



You don't need to reset your receiver to do a firmware upgrade. However some people have experienced the avr resetting itself when they do the upgrade. To overcome this save your settings using the web interface before you upgarde.


----------



## PAL78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15336827
> 
> 
> From a security perspective, I would NEVER allow external access directly into any device on your network. That's just asking to get hacked and compromise your whole internal network and PCs.
> 
> 
> If you really want to access your 3808 externally, then get some type of VPN connection to your internal network that requires strong authentication. I haven't done this myself, but I think some home routers have inbound VPN capability if you load different firmware.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could use Windows Live Mesh beta, which allows you to securely remotely access your Windows computer from anywhere in the world. After you gain remote access to your home PC, then launch IE on the home PC and fiddle with your 3808.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15342442
> 
> 
> The AVR is listening on port 80, just like any ordinary web server. The suggestion of putting a proxy on the local network is probably the easiest way to get through this.



Thanks to all...

Security : I am aware of the risk. And that is why there is an ID/PW requested by the Denon !

VPN/Windows Live Mesh/local Proxy : that means my PC would have to be on, which is not in my intention


I am at the stage of having the GoAhead login screen. Any idea on what the password should be ?


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15353380
> 
> 
> What are people using for remotes for the 3808, I just bought the Harmony ONE (be here Friday) and I hope this will work the 3808. Any tips to make sure I get things right?



I have a 3808 and Harmony One; previously had a Home Theater Master MX-700.


The Harmony is easier to program, especially for simpler systems. Their database of components and IR codes is very good. The remote powers on automatically upon movement, which is slick. My wife likes it. The charging cradle is well-designed.


However IMO the Harmony One has significant negatives:


For complex systems it nonetheless requires a lot of manual tweaking -- custom buttons, codes, etc. The Harmony system gets you up and running fast, vs more painstaking "macro oriented" programming. However I've ultimately spent as much time tweaking the Harmony as I did with MX Editor for my MX-700 remote.


Some codes didn't work and had be be "learned" from the native remote. I you have the Denon ASD-11R iPod dock, none of those commands work.


Sluggish response: button lag for almost everything. If you're adjusting channel levels, scrolling through a Tivo alphabetic search, etc, it's quite frustrating. I have inter-key delay set to 0, but it's still slow.


Network access required to just run the programmer. If your network is down, or if the Logitech server is down, you can't run it.


The Harmony One is a noble attempt to simplify and streamline a complex task. It succeeds in some areas. However because of the sluggish, laggy feel I'll probably replace it with something like an MX-850, MX-950, etc. from Universal Remote.


----------



## bent98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/15348861
> 
> 
> Question on "Subwoofer Level" for playback. pg. 30 in the instruction manual.
> 
> 
> I re-ran Audyssey on the reciver to re-calibrate everything since I moved the sub and mains around to a better area.
> 
> 
> Following the steps in the Audyssey thread "Step by Step" procedure.
> 
> 
> I ran the sub test first and then saved the settings to see where the Sub Trim levels were at. On the first test, using the gain level at 12 o'clock. It calculated -6db. So I turned down the gain to around 9 o'clock and re-ran Audssey again. This time the trim level hit +4db. I left it at that and then proceeded to run the test from the beginning at all 8 positions following the "Step by Step" procedure.
> 
> 
> After running the test, I then used a SPL meter and ran through the channel level test making sure each speaker was at 75db. The sub came in at 76-78db. I didn't need to adjust anything.
> 
> 
> So I am curious what all of you are using in the "Subwoofer Level" for playback setting. The book states that it's recommended to set at +15db. I left it at this setting through out the whole testing. -Thought maybe it was better to change it at "0db" The choices are "0db" "+5db" "+10db" "+15db"
> 
> 
> Will leaving it at "+15db" setting cause the sub to run too hot, what happens when you adjust these settings. Will it change the Audyssey setting?
> 
> 
> Any info will greatly be appreciated.




Can you tell me where I can get an affordable SPL Meter and also how did you take the measurements?


Example did you take the Readings with the SPL Meter from the same location as the first primary listining location?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/15351926
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm an idiot. I have had my receiver since they hit the shelves last year (like august or september, I think...whenever they debuted), and I have never done a firmware upgrade. I did recently connect it to the internet via ethernet. Do I understand correctly that I must reset the unit before performing the first update, thereby losing all of my settings/assignments/audessy calibrations? Is it not just as simple as telling it to check for updates and then download them (IE PS3 or windows apps)? I guess the 6 page "Firmware Update Memo" that Denon posted is confusing me a little.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and your patience, as I'm sure that I am not the first to make this inquiry. (In my defense there are like 500 pages of threads to review)



That depends… on your current firmware version. If you have the second oldest FW version, then the setting will probably survive the upgrade.

On the other hand: It is highly recommended tu update. Maybe you want to buy the feature upgrade, too, then you have to update before. So why not just try to save your settings via web interface (Safari for Mac won't work, Firefox does for Win and Mac, IE for Win). Just be patient there, too, it may take more than 5 minutes while you may think it's frozen.

Then just try to update. Chances are that your settings may not get lost, and if they do, chances are that you might recover them from your saved file. In case you plan on buying the featrue upgrade, you have to re-run Audyssey calibration anyway, so the loss of settings won't hurt THAT much.

Good luck, Ralf


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15355266
> 
> 
> Can you tell me where I can get an affordable SPL Meter and also how did you take the measurements?
> 
> 
> Example did you take the Readings with the SPL Meter from the same location as the first primary listining location?



Prior to spending money on an SPL meter, I'd recommend reading here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 and maybe following the links and hints there. There is an advice that most of the affordable SPL meters deliver less accurate results than the contained audyssey mic or your very own ears.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15354670
> 
> 
> I am at the stage of having the GoAhead login screen. Any idea on what the password should be ?



Yeah, that's as far as I got, too. If you figure out the user/password to use, please let us know. I can't say that I'd actually use the functionality, but it'd be interesting to know what to use if I did want to do it.


----------



## bent98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15355433
> 
> 
> Prior to spending money on an SPL meter, I'd recommend reading here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 and maybe following the links and hints there. There is an advice that most of the affordable SPL meters deliver less accurate results than the contained audyssey mic or your very own ears.





Ive gone through that thread and preformed calibration. I just wanted a way to check my calibration.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/15351926
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm an idiot. I have had my receiver since they hit the shelves last year (like august or september, I think...whenever they debuted), and I have never done a firmware upgrade. I did recently connect it to the internet via ethernet. Do I understand correctly that I must reset the unit before performing the first update, thereby losing all of my settings/assignments/audessy calibrations? Is it not just as simple as telling it to check for updates and then download them (IE PS3 or windows apps)? I guess the 6 page "Firmware Update Memo" that Denon posted is confusing me a little.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help and your patience, as I'm sure that I am not the first to make this inquiry. (In my defense there are like 500 pages of threads to review)



Check 'Firmware update process' menu option the firmware tracking WIKI: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...Update+Process Links and info's there...


----------



## Plex

Thanks for the input, its going to be hard not using the 3808 main remotes, i really liked it and got use to its' quarks.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15357530
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, its going to be hard not using the 3808 main remotes, i really liked it and got use to its' quarks.



I use an H1 on my 3808 and the biggest problem for me is the soft buttons can easily be incorrectly pressed and, therefore (for me), there are not enough extra programmable hard buttons. The limit of 5 actions on a programmable sequence can also be a bit of an issue. It would help if Denon made more single key actions to get to particular menu items like DV mode for instance (Day/Evening/Midnight).


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15355816
> 
> 
> Ive gone through that thread and preformed calibration. I just wanted a way to check my calibration.



Try Radioshack for $45: http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103668 Stick with the analog model. Within their frequency specs, these are pretty good. The older, discontinued analog is a tad more accurate than the newer ones


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15354670
> 
> 
> Thanks to all...
> 
> Security : I am aware of the risk. And that is why there is an ID/PW requested by the Denon !
> 
> VPN/Windows Live Mesh/local Proxy : that means my PC would have to be on, which is not in my intention
> 
> 
> I am at the stage of having the GoAhead login screen. Any idea on what the password should be ?



Are you using your cable/dsl modem router to forward port 80 to the Denon? Are you sure the password isn't your cable modem router asking for a username/password?


----------



## kreativeimages

I used the Radio Shack Digital SPL meter, ordered it online. Trust me, I was confused like you on how to calibrate everything.


The best thing I did was to look at this link from the Audyssey Thread and follow the steps from the beginning to the end. After I completed each step, I then grabbed the SPL meter and begin to calibrate the SPL db for each speaker.


I did use a tripod and set it at the primary listening position only. Problem is, some say point the meter directly at the ceiling and others say point it straight ahead and at a 45 degree angle. I choose the straight up at the ceiling method. I used the Denon's internal test tones and manually selected each channel to adjust for the 75db. By the time I heard the sub's test tone, it was already floating around 76-78db. I just left it at that, although it could be a little on the hotside.


Just check out the link http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 and follow each step from beginning to end. It even shows you where to put the calibration mic in all eight measuring spots of the test.


The only thing I changed after the test was the crossover freq for my center channel and mains. It had set them to 40Hz. I decided to bump it up back to 80Hz. Which according to Audyssey, you are allowed to bump the crossover up but not down. It calibrated my rears at 90Hz, I left that alone. It calibrated all of my speaker distances on the money.


Hopefully, this helps, if not IM me.


Peace


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15355171
> 
> 
> However IMO the Harmony One has significant negatives:
> 
> 
> Sluggish response: button lag for almost everything. If you're adjusting channel levels, scrolling through a Tivo alphabetic search, etc, it's quite frustrating. I have inter-key delay set to 0, but it's still slow.



- An inter-key delay of 0 isn't necessarily the way to increase the responsiveness of the device. You may also have to change the number of repeats to get the Harmony to respond as fast as the original remote. I used to have a D* HD-Tivo and I had to tweak the number of repeats and inter-key delay together to get it to respond as fast as the original remote.


----------



## bent98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/15359565
> 
> 
> I used the Radio Shack Digital SPL meter, ordered it online. Trust me, I was confused like you on how to calibrate everything.
> 
> 
> The best thing I did was to look at this link from the Audyssey Thread and follow the steps from the beginning to the end. After I completed each step, I then grabbed the SPL meter and begin to calibrate the SPL db for each speaker.
> 
> 
> I did use a tripod and set it at the primary listening position only. Problem is, some say point the meter directly at the ceiling and others say point it straight ahead and at a 45 degree angle. I choose the straight up at the ceiling method. I used the Denon's internal test tones and manually selected each channel to adjust for the 75db. By the time I heard the sub's test tone, it was already floating around 76-78db. I just left it at that, although it could be a little on the hotside.
> 
> 
> Just check out the link http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 and follow each step from beginning to end. It even shows you where to put the calibration mic in all eight measuring spots of the test.
> 
> 
> The only thing I changed after the test was the crossover freq for my center channel and mains. It had set them to 40Hz. I decided to bump it up back to 80Hz. Which according to Audyssey, you are allowed to bump the crossover up but not down. It calibrated my rears at 90Hz, I left that alone. It calibrated all of my speaker distances on the money.
> 
> 
> Hopefully, this helps, if not IM me.
> 
> 
> Peace




I have a Denon 3808CI with 2.1 firmware and the Feature Upgrade pack installed.



I did a complete eight position Audyssey Setup as per the “One Step at a Time” Guide. last week with tripod and mic pointing up.


My speaker setup is a follows


Paradigm Monitor 7 Fronts

Paradigm CC-170 Center

Paradigm ADP-170 Rear Surrounds

Paradigm PS-1000 subwoofer


My Results were as follows (Distances are accurate)


FL 15.3ft +7db

FR 13ft -3.5db

C 12.2ft -.5

Sub 24.7ft -4db

Surr A L 4.7ft -5db

Surr A R 4.7ft -7db



Sub setting LFE


Audyssey EQ ON

Audyssey VOL OFF

Using Audyssey Curve and not flat since 3808 is not a THX certified reciever.



Cross over settings 40hz Fronts, 60hz rears, 120hz surround and all speakers detected as Small


Heres my confusion


Guide talks about setting LFE to 120hz. Addussey does not display that in the speaker info. If you goto manually speaker configuration in advanced you are able to tweak LFE. It was on 80hz so I changed it to 120hz.


After doing the calibration the results are night and day but there may be room for improvement.


I noticed when playing Batman dark Knight there was a lot of bass coming from my front speaker and which I noticed clipping on my fronts. I wanted to raise the crossover from 40hz to 60hz but there’s only place I can do that and its in the manual speaker setting. Does this over ride the Audyssey settings? How do up increase the crossover for my fronts???


Also it sounds better when Audyssey EQ is ON and Audyssey Volume is off, does this have any negative impact on the calibration by leaving EQ on?


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15360887
> 
> 
> 
> ...My Results were as follows (Distances are accurate)
> 
> 
> FL 15.3ft +7db
> 
> FR 13ft -3.5db
> 
> C 12.2ft -.5
> 
> Sub 24.7ft -4db
> 
> Surr A L 4.7ft -5db
> 
> Surr A R 4.7ft -7db
> 
> Paradigm PS-1000 subwoofer
> 
> ....
> 
> Cross over settings 40hz Fronts, 60hz rears, 120hz surround and all speakers detected as Small....speaker configuration in advanced you are able to tweak LFE. It was on 80hz so I changed it to 120hz.....when playing Batman dark Knight there was a lot of bass coming from my front speaker and which I noticed clipping on my fronts. I wanted to raise the crossover from 40hz to 60hz but there's only place I can do that and its in the manual speaker setting. Does this over ride the Audyssey settings? How do up increase the crossover for my fronts???....Also it sounds better when Audyssey EQ is ON and Audyssey Volume is off, does this have any negative impact on the calibration by leaving EQ on?



See my response to your question here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=9562 


You shouldn't have clipping on the fronts when driven by a 3808CI, assuming your subwoofer is setup OK. I'm concerned the large variation in channel trim between FL and FR -- a 10.5 db difference.


You have a 14 db difference between FL and Surr A R. Is there any furniture blocking the path? When you did the setup, was the mike above the furniture (it should be).


I'd definitely raise front crossover to 60 or 80Hz. Re-verify subwoofer internal crossover is disabled. On the receiver re-verify subwoofer mode is LFE, not LFE+Main, and that all speakers are SMALL.


Another suggestion: swap FL and FR speakers, then re-run Audyssey calibration. If the then-FR speaker remains 10db down, there may be a problem with the speaker.


You can also experiment with a simple (non-advanced) crossover of, say, 80Hz or 100Hz.


No, leaving Audyssey EQ on doesn't harm the calibration. I usually leave it on and Dynamic Volume off.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15360887
> 
> 
> My Results were as follows (Distances are accurate)
> 
> 
> FL 15.3ft +7db
> 
> FR 13ft -3.5db
> 
> C 12.2ft -.5
> *Sub 24.7ft -4db*
> 
> Surr A L 4.7ft -5db
> 
> Surr A R 4.7ft -7db



Is your sub Truly 25ft from the primary listening position? That must be SOME media room







With that kind of distance, are you using a projector? The projector noise could throw off the Audyssey calibrations - especially if it is mounted over the mic during calibration. You would need to turn off the projector an use the receiver's front panel display


----------



## Makdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15353380
> 
> 
> What are people using for remotes for the 3808, I just bought the Harmony ONE (be here Friday) and I hope this will work the 3808. Any tips to make sure I get things right?




I am using A URC MX-810

I am very pleased


----------



## bent98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15363797
> 
> 
> See my response to your question here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=9562
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have clipping on the fronts when driven by a 3808CI, assuming your subwoofer is setup OK. I'm concerned the large variation in channel trim between FL and FR -- a 10.5 db difference.
> 
> 
> You have a 14 db difference between FL and Surr A R. Is there any furniture blocking the path? When you did the setup, was the mike above the furniture (it should be).
> 
> 
> I'd definitely raise front crossover to 60 or 80Hz. Re-verify subwoofer internal crossover is disabled. On the receiver re-verify subwoofer mode is LFE, not LFE+Main, and that all speakers are SMALL.
> 
> 
> Another suggestion: swap FL and FR speakers, then re-run Audyssey calibration. If the then-FR speaker remains 10db down, there may be a problem with the speaker.
> 
> 
> You can also experiment with a simple (non-advanced) crossover of, say, 80Hz or 100Hz.
> 
> 
> No, leaving Audyssey EQ on doesn't harm the calibration. I usually leave it on and Dynamic Volume off.





My setup is in my living room. The couch is not directly in front of the FR and FR speakers. The couch is caddy corner and My TV and HT cabinet is kinda of caddy coner in opposite corner. Subwoofer is behind that. MEasurements are accurate for disantances and the subwoofer is at 0 degrees phase and 150hz(so its cut off). Subwoofer mode is LFE. There is a coffee table in front of the couch. Its not the best setup but it what I have to work with.


With this being said do you think there is a issue with my Front speaker? Should I invest in a Radioshack SPL Meter? Both Speakers sound fine up close.


----------



## Jay Finger

I'm using a Harmony 890 and the remote's RF extender keeps locking up on me. When it hangs I have to power-cycle the extender before it starts sending any commands. Anybody seen this?


I've had a multi-day email exchange with the Logitech support folks, and they said it appears to be problems with the number of entries in their 3808's database. That seems lame. The changed my configuration to use a Denon 3801 instead of 3808, and that fixed the problem. But as I started learning 3808-specific commands again I started having the same problems with the extender hanging.


Anybody seen this? Any solutions, other than switching to a URC remote?


----------



## audiovideogeek

I just picked one of these guys up along with a Klipsch Home Theatre. Used the Audyssey auto-calibration and it was bang on. Unfortunately, I'm now having a problem streaming network audio to the receiver. My music library has a bunch of MP3 files but only some of those files play while others do not. The files that don't play hang at 0% and I don't hear any audio and to get Network Audio working again I have to turn the receiver's main power off and restart the unit. I have tested the files on my PC (obviously) and they all play. I also checked the BitRates and Sample Rates (range from 128-320 KBPS and 44.1KHZ for sample rates which are all supported by the Denon). Any ideas on what could be causing this? Is it possible that I have to re-encode the files that don't play using LAME or has anyone else experienced this problem?


My firmware is up to date and its got the latest Audyssey Feature Pack.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15366486
> 
> 
> I just picked one of these guys up along with a Klipsch Home Theatre. Used the Audyssey auto-calibration and it was bang on. Unfortunately, I'm now having a problem streaming network audio to the receiver. My music library has a bunch of MP3 files but only some of those files play while others do not. The files that don't play hang at 0% and I don't hear any audio and to get Network Audio working again I have to turn the receiver's main power off and restart the unit. I have tested the files on my PC (obviously) and they all play. I also checked the BitRates and Sample Rates (range from 128-320 KBPS and 44.1KHZ for sample rates which are all supported by the Denon). Any ideas on what could be causing this? Is it possible that I have to re-encode the files that don't play using LAME or has anyone else experienced this problem?
> 
> 
> My firmware is up to date and its got the latest Audyssey Feature Pack.



Maybe a DRM-caused Problem? Are those not playing songs in any way protected?


----------



## audiovideogeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15366873
> 
> 
> Maybe a DRM-caused Problem? Are those not playing songs in any way protected?



Nope... All the songs in my Windows Music Library are unprotected though I do have an iTunes library (not shared through Windows Media Sharing) which contains protected files. It's also worth noting that I have an Xbox 360 which i use as a Media Center Extender and that has no problems playing files.


I also checked the length of the songs that my receiver refuses to play and they are all under 10 minutes in length so I don't think its a streaming problem. Some of the files do have comments and I deleted those comments but my receiver still doesn't play them. FWIW I also tried playing the files via a USB stick but the receiver proved just as stubborn there as well.


For now my conclusion is that my receiver is extremely selective in its audio tastes and absolutely refuses to play things that it doesn't like







Shame...


----------



## greenzellybean

I will start anew thread on this as well as this thread seems to bounce everywhere..

I bought Denon 3808 after reading/reviewing it here and some auditioning...and I am glad I bought it










after a month of enjoying it...I noticed that if I am playing a movie which has 5.1 audio track on it...I can't select some listening modes on the receiver..esp DTS, Dolby prologic etc....these sound modes do appear if the DVD has only stereo (2 channel) audio track..


btw..I have a 5.1 channel setup with all AV123 speakers..and Sub.










I am not sure if this has been discussed before, it didn't come up in my searches..


thanks for help

green


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15367153
> 
> 
> I will start anew thread on this as well as this thread seems to bounce everywhere..
> 
> I bought Denon 3808 after reading/reviewing it here and some auditioning...and I am glad I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after a month of enjoying it...I noticed that if I am playing a movie which has 5.1 audio track on it...I can't select some listening modes on the receiver..esp DTS, Dolby prologic etc....these sound modes do appear if the DVD has only stereo (2 channel) audio track..
> 
> 
> btw..I have a 5.1 channel setup with all AV123 speakers..and Sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if this has been discussed before, it didn't come up in my searches..
> 
> 
> thanks for help
> 
> green



Modes available are determined by source encoding. The manual has a chart showing what is available when.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15366987
> 
> 
> Nope... All the songs in my Windows Music Library are unprotected though I do have an iTunes library (not shared through Windows Media Sharing) which contains protected files. It's also worth noting that I have an Xbox 360 which i use as a Media Center Extender and that has no problems playing files.
> 
> 
> I also checked the length of the songs that my receiver refuses to play and they are all under 10 minutes in length so I don't think its a streaming problem. Some of the files do have comments and I deleted those comments but my receiver still doesn't play them. FWIW I also tried playing the files via a USB stick but the receiver proved just as stubborn there as well.
> 
> 
> For now my conclusion is that my receiver is extremely selective in its audio tastes and absolutely refuses to play things that it doesn't like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame...



What server software are you using to share out the music? Try a different server software (Twonky latest version seems to work well). Also, if you play Rhapsody music sometimes it can hose up the local streaming or net radio requiring a small power button power cycle to clear the condition.


----------



## greenzellybean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15367194
> 
> 
> Modes available are determined by source encoding. The manual has a chart showing what is available when.



thanks captavs,

I guess I was wondering if we can enable all these modes..irrespective of source encoding, at at least AVR are supposed to be doing decoding?


thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15367275
> 
> 
> thanks captavs,
> 
> I guess I was wondering if we can enable all these modes..irrespective of source encoding, at at least AVR are supposed to be doing decoding?
> 
> 
> thanks



No way to enable all modes for all source content encoding. The AVR decides which ones are available.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15367194
> 
> 
> Modes available are determined by source encoding. The manual has a chart showing what is available when.



Yup. Page 77.


In a manual that is a total and complete train wreck, that chart is probably the most coherent thing in there. ;-)


Brian


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/15368006
> 
> 
> Yup. Page 77.
> 
> 
> In a manual that is a total and complete train wreck, that chart is probably the most coherent thing in there. ;-)
> 
> 
> Brian



LoL.. yea the manual could use help but the charts are pretty good for end users who take the time to understand or care


----------



## audiovideogeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15367241
> 
> 
> What server software are you using to share out the music? Try a different server software (Twonky latest version seems to work well). Also, if you play Rhapsody music sometimes it can hose up the local streaming or net radio requiring a small power button power cycle to clear the condition.



I'm just using the standard Windows Media Sharing service but I guess I could take a look at Twonky. I don't think its a streaming issue though because it doesn't even play the files in question when plugged in via USB (yes the stick is FAT formatted). I guess at this point I'm just really upset that this high end AV receiver cant properly stream a file that a $99 Network streamer could do.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15368203
> 
> 
> I'm just using the standard Windows Media Sharing service but I guess I could take a look at Twonky. I don't think its a streaming issue though because it doesn't even play the files in question when plugged in via USB (yes the stick is FAT formatted). I guess at this point I'm just really upset that this high end AV receiver cant properly stream a file that a $99 Network streamer could do.



Yea that's funky.. I had a download album from Amazon with some tracks at 320k hang up but seemed to be related after playing Rhapsody and having it hang up during play at 0% sometimes. Give Twonky a go.. I have my AVR set to use DHCP should it make a difference.


Perhaps your situation is different and warrants further investigation. The 4308 guys suspect some album art a issue however the 3808 shouldn't be concerned with that.


After exhausting various possibilities you might try a hard reset of the receiver.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15365250
> 
> 
> My setup is in my living room. The couch is not directly in front of the FR and FR speakers. The couch is caddy corner and My TV and HT cabinet is kinda of caddy coner in opposite corner. Subwoofer is behind that. MEasurements are accurate for disantances and the subwoofer is at 0 degrees phase and 150hz(so its cut off). Subwoofer mode is LFE. There is a coffee table in front of the couch. Its not the best setup but it what I have to work with.
> 
> 
> With this being said do you think there is a issue with my Front speaker? Should I invest in a Radioshack SPL Meter? Both Speakers sound fine up close.



Your front speaker is probably OK. However it wouldn't hurt to swap FL/FR speakers and re-calibrate, just to see. A Radioshack SPL meter is wise to have. Even if the Audyssey auto-calibration is more accurate, you can double-check with the meter. It's good just for peace of mind and educational purposes.


You can examine the Audyssey "Tips and Tricks" post, and check your calibration procedure against that: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=5405


----------



## bent98

I have another question, not related to calibration.



It seems when watching TV through my SA83000HD cable box(Hooked up HDMI) certain HD broadcasts for example Jeopardy has an issue. My denon 3808ci detects audio as DD 5.1 but yet voice comes out of the 2 front speakers opposed to the center. This is happens on different shows and different channels. Why does this happened? If I switched to SD broadcast of Jeopardy audio detects as Dobly PL II and sound comes out of center. Again a show on ABC can work with center channel.


Is it because since its a HD show it assumes dd5.1 even if the show isn't actually broadcasting 5.1?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15369019
> 
> 
> I have another question, not related to calibration.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems when watching TV through my SA83000HD cable box(Hooked up HDMI) certain HD broadcasts for example Jeopardy has an issue. My denon 3808ci detects audio as DD 5.1 but yet voice comes out of the 2 front speakers opposed to the center. This is happens on different shows and different channels. Why does this happened? If I switched to SD broadcast of Jeopardy audio detects as Dobly PL II and sound comes out of center. Again a show on ABC can work with center channel.
> 
> 
> Is it because since its a HD show it assumes dd5.1 even if the show isn't actually broadcasting 5.1?



The show can broadcast in DD5.1 but still only use the L/R channels. Cable channels are all over the place in how they encode audio.


Your AVR doesn't "detect" Dolby PLII but applies PLII (or another surround mode of your choosing) to stereo sources. The left side of the 3808 display should show L/R while the right side shows 5.1.


----------



## bent98

Is there any way to force sound to center channel?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15369143
> 
> 
> Is there any way to force sound to center channel?



Page 40 of the manual. You can press the STANDARD button on the remote to cycle through the Dolby PLII modes.


----------



## bent98




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15369249
> 
> 
> Page 40 of the manual. You can press the STANDARD button on the remote to cycle through the Dolby PLII modes.



Yea I tried that. Pressing the standard button doesnt do anything keeps it at dd5.1 I also tried selecting Direct and Pure direct and it still broadcasts out Front speakers and no center channel sound what so ever.


----------



## gongura

Excuse me if this had already been answered. Still learning my new 3808CI. I want to connect ceiling speakers in 3 rooms to my AVR. So I connected one of them to SURR-B (I am only using one pair of surrounds ie 5.1 in my main zone) and the other two speakers to SURR BACK. I hear sound only from two of the speakers. How many speakers can I connect in Zone 2 and Zone 3? Secondly how do I change the internet radio station playing on zone 2 and 3 using the web browser. Finally can I play different internet stations in the three zones (ie main, zone 2 and zone 3).


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## onsturn

Should I be able to select STANDARD from the items listed under the Surround Mode GUI. I want the 3808 to play the input signals according to their format as mentioned on page 41 under STANDARD. Here are the surround modes I have to choose from: stereo, direct, dolby pl II, dts neo:6, neural, 7ch stereo, wide screen, super stadium, rock arena, jazz club, classic concert, mono movie, video game, matrix & virtual. The manual leads me to believe STANDARD should also be selectable. I swear I saw and selected it once but now it is gone. I see STD on the remote but believe this is something different. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Tim Benoit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15369103
> 
> 
> The show can broadcast in DD5.1 but still only use the L/R channels. Cable channels are all over the place in how they encode audio.
> 
> 
> Your AVR doesn't "detect" Dolby PLII but applies PLII (or another surround mode of your choosing) to stereo sources. The left side of the 3808 display should show L/R while the right side shows 5.1.





I have this same problem sometimes I cant select dolby or DTS ext


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15369618
> 
> 
> Excuse me if this had already been answered. Still learning my new 3808CI. I want to connect ceiling speakers in 3 rooms to my AVR. So I connected one of them to SURR-B (I am only using one pair of surrounds ie 5.1 in my main zone) and the other two speakers to SURR BACK. I hear sound only from two of the speakers. How many speakers can I connect in Zone 2 and Zone 3? Secondly how do I change the internet radio station playing on zone 2 and 3 using the web browser. Finally can I play different internet stations in the three zones (ie main, zone 2 and zone 3).
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help!



From what I can tell, Surround B is simply a convenience connection to the Surround A amp. You only have 7 amps and you are already using 5 in your main zone. That leaves 2. You can do Zone 2 and 3 in mono with one amp each or you can do Zone 2 _or_ Zone 3 in stereo but not both. You can always add an additional stereo amp and use the Zone 3 pre-outs to power your Zone 3 speakers. You will also need to use the Amp Assign function to reassign the surround rears to Zone 2.


----------



## PAL78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15359335
> 
> 
> Are you using your cable/dsl modem router to forward port 80 to the Denon? Are you sure the password isn't your cable modem router asking for a username/password?



Yes I am. Hé, did not think about that. I do not think so as the log on screen does not look the same, and states "GoAhead server", but will give a try when I will be at the office. See below the screen


Edit 29/12 : does not work. Not a surprise, as I do not see why the router should ask for its ID/PW as long as we do not access its setup pages.


Anybody working for Denon and/or GeAhead software having the answer ? Merci !


----------



## PAL78

Logon screen, see previous post...


----------



## Iamhoosier

has posted in this thread. Those who asked, those who answered and those who just commented.


Got my 3808 about two weeks ago. I even had to buy a router to hook it up in the room with the computer. Spent about a week with it just going over the interface, setting up and understanding(an hour or two at a time). Installed it last weekend and it sounds great. Still learning and taking my time.


Again, my appreciation to all. By reading this thread for the last year or so, I have only said one or two "bad" words during this endeavour. Well, maybe a few more than that but you all have made this a much better process for me.


My wife would thank you also!!! My frustration level is extremely low.


Merry Christmas


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15369019
> 
> 
> ...My denon 3808ci detects audio as DD 5.1 but yet voice comes out of the 2 front speakers opposed to the center....If I switched to SD broadcast of Jeopardy audio detects as Dobly PL II and sound comes out of center...Is it because since its a HD show it assumes dd5.1 even if the show isn't actually broadcasting 5.1?



DD 5.1 is a discrete encoding method which the receiver can detect. There are six separate main channels, and the content producer decides how to mix it. If there's nothing coming from the center or surrounds, that's an intentional choice by the content producer.


By contrast, PLII (and PLIIx) is a decoding method which can:


(1) Extract 5.1 surround sound from stereo material which started out as 5.1 and was specifically encoded into 2 channels for transmission. This is PLII "Cinema" or "Movie" mode.


(2) Synthesize 5.1 surround sound from stereo material which is non-Dolby encoded -- it started out as 2 channels and was transmitted that way. This is PLII "Music" mode. You can also apply Music mode to movies and TV shows if you want.


(3) Additionally PLIIx can decode 7.1 surround from 5.1.


You probably hear surround sound from stereo sources due to (1) or (2).


Re applying PLII or PLIIx to a DD 5.1 source, the chart on page 77 of the 3808 manual says this isn't possible if you don't have surround back speakers. The purpose of PLII(x) with a DD 5.1 source is to extract the back two channels, not to steer one 5.1 channel to another. If nothing is coming from the center or surrounds on DD 5.1 material, in theory the mixing engineer wants it that way. In actuality it could be oversight or error, but you can't tell which.


However there's another way to achieve your goal:


On page 41, DSP Simulation mode "7 CH Stereo" (or 5CH Stereo if 5.1 speaker config) can be applied to DD 5.1 sources. This forces the signal to all speakers. It's not extracting or gracefully synthesizing surround info as with PLII, but is crudely splitting and distributing the signal to all speakers. However I've listened to various material in that mode, and it sounds pretty good. Try that.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bent98* /forum/post/15369143
> 
> 
> Is there any way to force sound to center channel?



For broadcasts with that problem, try using the 7 channel option.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15369618
> 
> 
> Excuse me if this had already been answered. Still learning my new 3808CI. I want to connect ceiling speakers in 3 rooms to my AVR. So I connected one of them to SURR-B (I am only using one pair of surrounds ie 5.1 in my main zone) and the other two speakers to SURR BACK. I hear sound only from two of the speakers. How many speakers can I connect in Zone 2 and Zone 3?



Zone3 requires an external amplifier to drive the speakers. You can connect as many as you want to Zone2, but you'll need to add something to impedance match to avoid over-driving the amplifier.


My Zone2 setup uses a passive distribution block from MCM to connect speakers in multiple rooms. Each room then has a impedance matching volume control, also from MCM, so that the amplifier sees this as a single 8 ohm load, and each set of speakers (room) can control the volume locally.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15369618
> 
> 
> Secondly how do I change the internet radio station playing on zone 2 and 3 using the web browser.



Connect to http://192.168.1.100/ZONE2/f_zone2.asp with your web browser. Click on the "Net Audio" link. Select your station from there.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15369618
> 
> 
> Finally can I play different internet stations in the three zones (ie main, zone 2 and zone 3).



No. Each source (CD, DVD, Tuner, VCR, Cable Box, Internet Radio) etc. can only produce one audio source at a time. This source can be played in multiple zones, and each zone can have a separate source, but every zone using the same source gets the same sound.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15370982
> 
> 
> Yes I am. Hé, did not think about that.



It's not your router, it's the Denon.


----------



## gatorman

I guess everyone is off work today and responding to the same questions at the same time time. We should have saved it for tomorrow when company is around all day marvelling at our equipment.


Gongura, the advice you have received is correct. For your zone 2 or 3 setup you can also use a preout to the receiver you just replaced.


If you assign the rear surround amps to zone 2 and connect a seperate receiver/amp to zone 3, you can play a different source in all three zones.


Be aware of the limitation that any source input by HDMI cannot be sent to zone 2 or 3. You'll also need to make an RCA/coax/fiber optic connection from the source to the 3808.


----------



## WudChuK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15368203
> 
> 
> I'm just using the standard Windows Media Sharing service but I guess I could take a look at Twonky. I don't think its a streaming issue though because it doesn't even play the files in question when plugged in via USB (yes the stick is FAT formatted). I guess at this point I'm just really upset that this high end AV receiver cant properly stream a file that a $99 Network streamer could do.


 TVersity is a good option to look into, it will if asked convert any format and stream it as well. I have had great success with this program and its easy to setup.


----------



## gongura

Thanks dgersic. So for now since I don't have a passive distribution block, it should be OK to connect two of the room speakers to the SURR-BACK on the AVR?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15370991
> 
> 
> Logon screen, see previous post...




Ah, so I guess Denon uses GoAhead opensource web server. I guess two things are happening (both guessing)


1) Your router is not NAT'ing on the way in. So your original source IP is kept intact

2) Denon realizes your source IP is outside of local subnet and decides to prompt for a username/password.


I didn't see anything in the manual (no surprise there). Try emailing Denon for the default. (did you try the usual suspects? denon, password, "blank" etc?)


----------



## jdm1

My AVR-3808CI (latest firmware and feature upgrade) only outputs 2.1 stereo if "Direct" mode is engaged for DD 5.1, DTS 5.1, Dolby True HD or DTS-HD Master Audio sources. The output indicators show Left/Right/Sub ONLY, and it's audibly only outputting 2.1.


Going to "Standard" mode, it properly indicates the above source types, and outputs 5.1 material.


If I engage Direct mode for multi-ch SACD or DVD-A sources, it properly says "Multi-Ch Direct", plus the 5.1 output indicators light up on the front panel.


Previously I recollected it would say "Multi-Ch Direct" and output 5.1 channels for DD/DTS 5.1 and also TrueHD and DTS-HD. Did I remember that wrong?


On page 41, the manual says under Direct Playback: "The sound is output to the same channels as the input signal." That indicates I should get 5.1 output for all 5.1 input types in Direct mode, not just SACD and DVD-A.


Sony BDP-S350 and Oppo DV-980H both connected via HDMI, both running latest firmware.


Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15373398
> 
> 
> Ah, so I guess Denon uses GoAhead opensource web server. I guess two things are happening (both guessing)
> 
> 
> 1) Your router is not NAT'ing on the way in. So your original source IP is kept intact
> 
> 2) Denon realizes your source IP is outside of local subnet and decides to prompt for a username/password.
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything in the manual (no surprise there). Try emailing Denon for the default. (did you try the usual suspects? denon, password, "blank" etc?)



"NATing in" would be a bad idea concerning security because it would make your private network think that the request originated from a local, and thus secure, source. But if the router is enabled to work as a VPN-Router, it would work. German AVM "Fritz!Box" for example, can be enabled via firmware upgrade to host a VPN-router. So I guess other routers may have that feature, too.

Only when originating from a properly logged in (external) VPN-Client, the router would allow the request to be treated as if it originated from within the local network.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15372740
> 
> 
> Thanks dgersic. So for now since I don't have a passive distribution block, it should be OK to connect two of the room speakers to the SURR-BACK on the AVR?



"Safe" is relative. The amp is rated for an 8 ohm speaker load. By putting two speakers on in parallel, you're reducing the load to 4 ohm. That drives the amp harder, and at high volumes for longer periods risks damaging the amp. So if you keep the volume down, it's probably safe, but if you're intending to keep this setup you should invest in an impedance matching setup of some sort so that the amp sees an effective 8 ohm load, regardless of how many physical speakers you have installed.


----------



## skiingj

Hello and Merry Christmas!

I'm having a problem connecting my Sony HDR-SR11 HD Camcorder to the 3808 using a HDMI cable. The Camcorder and cable work fine when directly connected to the TV (Sony). Only when I route it thru the 3808 do I have a problem. I tried all the simple stuff, i.e. making sure I have the right connection and source...


Any ideas????


Thanks,

John


----------



## audiovideogeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15368256
> 
> 
> Yea that's funky.. I had a download album from Amazon with some tracks at 320k hang up but seemed to be related after playing Rhapsody and having it hang up during play at 0% sometimes. Give Twonky a go.. I have my AVR set to use DHCP should it make a difference.
> 
> 
> Perhaps your situation is different and warrants further investigation. The 4308 guys suspect some album art a issue however the 3808 shouldn't be concerned with that.
> 
> 
> After exhausting various possibilities you might try a hard reset of the receiver.



Just gave Twonky a shot but still no dice, it absolutely refuses to play some songs no matter what I try to do. Right now I'm considering a hard reset of the processor and I'll see if that works but I just can't think of anything that would be a problem.


----------



## gongura

Thanks. Plan to get a Niles speaker selector that runs off one amp as input. Hopefully this will resolve the overload issue?


----------



## axehandle44

I apologize for skipping a great deal of due diligence in searching for my answer for more than an hour.


I'm trying to determine the best configuration that will allow me to watch TV (DirecTV) and listen to an audio source (CD, Net, USB etc).


I'm connected to the 3808 via HDMI, so obviously I have to select that source to watch DTV, but I'd like to watch TV AND listen to music.


I'm interested in the configs many of you are running to accommodate this.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15379144
> 
> 
> Thanks. Plan to get a Niles speaker selector that runs off one amp as input. Hopefully this will resolve the overload issue?



A quick Google for Niles speaker selector suggests that it might. It looks like it depends on the model. Some offer impedance matching, but it doesn't look like they all do. So, do your research and see what you can find out.


----------



## solomr2

Does anyone know how to undelete a source input?


I deleted my unused source inputs as per the instructions in the manual so they don't appear in the GUI or in the Main display of the receiver when you're cycling through inputs. But now I want to use one of the deleted sources and I can't find any way to bring it back. I looked all over the owners manual, but there doesn't seem to be any instructions on how to undelete a source. I did a search here on this thread but didn't find anything related.


I could probably just do a hard reset on the entire unit, but that is a major pain in the butt because it wipes out all other setup and forces you to have to re-calibrate the speakers, reassign all the quick-select buttons, etc. There has to be a better way.


Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## solomr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solomr2* /forum/post/15382339
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to undelete a source input?



Oops... never mind, I just found the answer. Brain freeze, I guess!


For those that get themselves into this dilema, all you have to do is go to Option Setup>Source Delete> then select the source you deleted, and then just set it to 'on'.


Duh! I wish I had seen that before.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15378558
> 
> 
> "Safe" is relative. The amp is rated for an 8 ohm speaker load. By putting two speakers on in parallel, you're reducing the load to 4 ohm. That drives the amp harder, and at high volumes for longer periods risks damaging the amp. So if you keep the volume down, it's probably safe, but if you're intending to keep this setup you should invest in an impedance matching setup of some sort so that the amp sees an effective 8 ohm load, regardless of how many physical speakers you have installed.




Completely off topic, but quick question for you dgersic. You wouldn't be the same dgergic as the D. Gersic in c.s.n or c.o.n.*?


----------



## Randy Ta

I'm using the 3808 to upconvert my standard DVD's and it is converting to 1080i but the color isn't that good. Do I need to do something else besides setting video convert to ON? All other video settings are at the default.


Thanks, Randy


----------



## aaronwt

Check the setting for colorspace output.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Randy,


Also check to see what you have the source set to. I found with my SD-DVD player I have the best picture if I set the source to 480i and then let the Denon do ALL the work getting the signal to 1080p to my display. It is actually quite a good picture.


One of the reasons I like my Pioneer 410 dvd player is it will do 480i via hdmi.


Jim


----------



## dmmcgowan

Will this receiver allow me to play 2 sources in 2 different zones at the same time. As an example, can I play have my TV/DVR playing in zone 1 while my I-Pod is playing in zone 2?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmmcgowan* /forum/post/15384521
> 
> 
> Will this receiver allow me to play 2 sources in 2 different zones at the same time. As an example, can I play have my TV/DVR playing in zone 1 while my I-Pod is playing in zone 2?



Yes.


----------



## Gary J

Can this AVR be bought with the latest firmware already installed or does one still have to upgrade?


----------



## DeadmanInc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15385617
> 
> 
> Can this AVR be bought with the latest firmware already installed or does one still have to upgrade?



Picked mine up last week and it had already been updated with the latest firmware and the upgrade pack. Not sure how this affects new purchases, but the upgrade is free until December 31st, so you should hurry and get one soon.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadmanInc* /forum/post/15385692
> 
> 
> Picked mine up last week and it had already been updated with the latest firmware and the upgrade pack. Not sure how this affects new purchases, but the upgrade is free until December 31st, so you should hurry and get one soon.



Done! Really attractive on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

Well, obviously this took longer than expected, but I did finally get a callback from Denon regarding Internet Radio continuing to stream when it seemingly should not be. The response was that it is basically operating as designed. It's intended for the 3808 to keep streaming Internet Radio even if you switch sources. This is to prevent a delay in hearing audio when switching back to the NET source during the same power-on session of the receiver. The streaming will stop when you put the receiver on stand by. It should not restart streaming if the source was set to something other than NET when put into standby. Mine does restart the streaming regardless of source selected. Denon will be looking into this issue. As a workaround, the rep suggested disabling DHCP in the 3808 settings (or set some invalid values if using static IP addressing) to prevent it from restarting the streaming when powered back on. It'll work, but it's quite inconvenient.


I mentioned the concern of the receiver using bandwidth when it shouldn't be, the fact that many ISPs are considering data amount usage pay scales for the future pricing, and lawsuit happy people will have a field day with this. The Denon rep said that the bandwidth usage is so low, that any litigation will very likely not hold water.


----------



## BKB1

I just connected our new wii to our system by going through our dvd player(rca inputs) & through the reciever. It sounds okay but we have all the cables laying in front of he entertainment system. Can I connect it directly to the reciever for better sound & cleaning up the wires? How do you suggest?


Thanks, Brian


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKB1* /forum/post/15386739
> 
> 
> I just connected our new wii to our system by going through our dvd player(rca inputs) & through the reciever. It sounds okay but we have all the cables laying in front of he entertainment system. Can I connect it directly to the reciever for better sound & cleaning up the wires? How do you suggest?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Brian



My Wii is connected directly to the amp. Just choose one of the unused inputs. You can connect it either by the single yellow video cable with the two read and white audio cables or if you have the optional component video cables (red/green/blue) you can use those along with the red/white audio cables. Just makes sure you use the appropriate input.


----------



## Randy Ta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15383214
> 
> 
> Check the setting for colorspace output.



Changed my COLORSPACE to RGB and the color is much better. Thanks.


Jim, I looked for the param to change the source to 480i for my standard DVD player and have not found it. Where is it located?


Randy


----------



## greensonor

Hello all and hope everyone had a good holiday. I'm having two problems with my 3808. If I turn on the i/p scaling I see lines and dots scrolling on my display. I also have lost the ability to convert analog to hdmi for my Wii. I recently had an original Xbox connected via component and it played fine. With the Wii connected via component, I get nothing over hdmi. It's fine connected to the display or if I run a component cable to the display from the Denon as well. The only way to get it over hdmi is to turn on the scaler which is a mess as stated above. I have the video conversion turned on. Oddly, I've lost the option of "auto" for the input type. I only get "ext in" and "analog." I have it in component 3 and am using the "DVR" input. My dvd player and Xbox 360 are not affected for some reason and they are both connected via component. I've reset the unit, and have the latest firmware with feature upgrade. Any help would be appreciated and many thanks in advance.


Chris


----------



## solomr2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greensonor* /forum/post/15390427
> 
> 
> With the Wii connected via component, I get nothing over hdmi. It's fine connected to the display or if I run a component cable to the display from the Denon as well. The only way to get it over hdmi is to turn on the scaler which is a mess as stated above. I have the video conversion turned on. Oddly, I've lost the option of "auto" for the input type. I only get "ext in" and "analog." I have it in component 3 and am using the "DVR" input. My dvd player and Xbox 360 are not affected for some reason and they are both connected via component. I've reset the unit, and have the latest firmware with feature upgrade. Any help would be appreciated and many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Chris



Chris,


I'm not quite following you. I'm guessing you have your main display connected over HDMI (monitor), and you then connected your Wii to the DVR component source input. Correct?


AFAIK it doesn't matter if your source is connected via component, it should be able to output all signals to your main display (monitor) over HDMI. Have you checked your source assignments for the DVR and made sure you have that configured correctly?


Have you set your HDMI monitor to a specific resolution, or is it set to Auto? If your TV has its own scaler (most do) then you can set the denon to Auto and let the TV sort things out.


It may be a little confused. I've had to reset my denon two or three times over the past year, usually when it stops displaying the GUI (reasons unknown). I hate doing it because it loses all my settings, but Denon support couldn't offer any other suggestions.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15385096
> 
> 
> Yes.




Wait, I thought you could only send analog input to the other zones. For example, HDMI audio can't be redirected, correct? (Not sure about optical/coax digital though)


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15386472
> 
> 
> Well, obviously this took longer than expected, but I did finally get a callback from Denon regarding Internet Radio continuing to stream when it seemingly should not be. The response was that it is basically operating as designed. It's intended for the 3808 to keep streaming Internet Radio even if you switch sources. This is to prevent a delay in hearing audio when switching back to the NET source during the same power-on session of the receiver. The streaming will stop when you put the receiver on stand by. It should not restart streaming if the source was set to something other than NET when put into standby. Mine does restart the streaming regardless of source selected. Denon will be looking into this issue. As a workaround, the rep suggested disabling DHCP in the 3808 settings (or set some invalid values if using static IP addressing) to prevent it from restarting the streaming when powered back on. It'll work, but it's quite inconvenient.
> 
> 
> I mentioned the concern of the receiver using bandwidth when it shouldn't be, the fact that many ISPs are considering data amount usage pay scales for the future pricing, and lawsuit happy people will have a field day with this. The Denon rep said that the bandwidth usage is so low, that any litigation will very likely not hold water.



Whilst streaming (either internet radio or from your PC/server) press the round button in the middle of the main remote. This will pause playback. Press and hold for a couple fo seconds and this will stop playback.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solomr2* /forum/post/15391755
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> 
> ......I've had to reset my denon two or three times over the past year, usually when it stops displaying the GUI (reasons unknown). I hate doing it because it loses all my settings, but Denon support couldn't offer any other suggestions.



When the GUI disappears like this, simply perform a soft reset using the small power button.


blairy


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15391773
> 
> 
> Wait, I thought you could only send analog input to the other zones. For example, HDMI audio can't be redirected, correct? (Not sure about optical/coax digital though)



Optical/coax/analog can be sent to zone 2 or 3.


----------



## greensonor

Solomr2,


Thanks for the reply. Yes my Denon is connected via hdmi to my Samsung display. As far as I can tell, everything is set as it should be. The Denon is set to auto and the DVR settings are set to convert the component to hdmi. I guess I'll need to call Denon on Monday. It's just weirs as my old Xbox was connected just the other day and was playing fine.


Chris


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/15392118
> 
> 
> Optical/coax/analog can be sent to zone 2 or 3.




Good to hear. thanks for the confirmation. But HDCP forbids sending HDMI audio to another zone so the OP should be aware of that.


----------



## smoothavs

Anyone notice that the power outlets in the back don't turn off when you turn the receiver off? It hasn't always been that way has it? I have a fan plugged into one and now its always on. Was that changed in recent firmware or is there a setting to change it?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15394317
> 
> 
> Good to hear. thanks for the confirmation. But HDCP forbids sending HDMI audio to another zone so the OP should be aware of that.



If you use a second connection from a source, see if you can figure this out. I haven't been able to yet. I admit I haven't spent much time on it yet.


I have the satellite receiver HDMI connected directly to the TV and use a digital connection to the 3808. No point in running the satellite through the receiver since satellite only broadcasts at best DD5.1 No problem there.


Bluray, HDDVD and DVD go to the 3808 by HDMI because of the newer sound formats including SACD and DVD-A.


If I use a second digital audio connection to the receiver, I can't figure out how to assign the input in the setup menu in order to play the source in another zone. For example, if I connect a Bluray player to an unused input like optical2 and try to assign optical2 to Bluray, the receiver removes the HDMI designation from Bluray.


It may be as simple as not changing the preassigned names, i.e., make a second connection from Bluray to coax1/DVD and then set zone2 to play DVD. For sake of convenience, I'm trying to get the receiver to recognize both inputs by one name at the same time.


If you come up with any ideas, please let me know. I guess since I am unemployed come Friday, I'll have plenty of time to try and figure it out.


Thanks. Ward


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/15394815
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that the power outlets in the back don't turn off when you turn the receiver off? It hasn't always been that way has it? I have a fan plugged into one and now its always on. Was that changed in recent firmware or is there a setting to change it?



Not the case here.


I had my Apple TV connected, and wasn't sure why the damn thing was always rebooting. Obviously because the outlets are switched. Dohh!


I have only had it for a few weeks, and it is running the latest firmware.


Brian


----------



## Tom C

Quote:

Originally Posted by smoothavs

Anyone notice that the power outlets in the back don't turn off when you turn the receiver off? It hasn't always been that way has it? I have a fan plugged into one and now its always on. Was that changed in recent firmware or is there a setting to change it?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/15395663
> 
> 
> Not the case here.
> 
> 
> I had my Apple TV connected, and wasn't sure why the damn thing was always rebooting. Obviously because the outlets are switched. Dohh!
> 
> 
> I have only had it for a few weeks, and it is running the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Brian



They are switched (page 22 in the manual). I use it to turn on my Panamax 5300 surge protection unit.


----------



## smoothavs

Mine turns off when I power down the unit but not standby. When I first got it I swear it would so the fans would turn off.


----------



## pgore

I am trying to program my RC-1068 remote (packaged with denon 3808CI) to operate my Sony BDP-S550 blue ray player.


None of the denon-documented sony dvd preset codes worked. Figured a post to this thread would be faster than Denon Tech Support!


Thanks for any help


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/15394815
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that the power outlets in the back don't turn off when you turn the receiver off? It hasn't always been that way has it? I have a fan plugged into one and now its always on. Was that changed in recent firmware or is there a setting to change it?



Its the new HDMI control. I noticed that too. If you turn HDMI control off, the outlet will be switched again.


----------



## smoothavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15397010
> 
> 
> Its the new HDMI control. I noticed that too. If you turn HDMI control off, the outlet will be switched again.



Sweet, that's what I was looking for. They put it in such an odd place I would have never found it.


Thanks,


----------



## billyf2k

Is it possible to display the cover art of the album playing via the 3808ci?


----------



## cdnscg

Can someone tell me;

-What is the latest firmware, and how do you check the player

-Can the 3808 decode True Dolby from the Sony S300 and the Toshiba A30


Thanks


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/15400733
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me;
> 
> -What is the latest firmware, and how do you check the player
> 
> -Can the 3808 decode True Dolby from the Sony S300 and the Toshiba A30
> 
> 
> Thanks



For the latest firmware, look here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


The 3808 can do both Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD.


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15400837
> 
> 
> For the latest firmware, look here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566
> 
> 
> The 3808 can do both Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD.



Thanks. I know the 3808 has the ability to do both, but my question is, can it do it for the S300 and A30? If so, what should appear on the 3808 information display?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/15401222
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know the 3808 has the ability to do both, but my question is, can it do it for the S300 and A30? If so, what should appear on the 3808 information display?




If the S300 or A30 can bitstream HD audio, then yes. You'll see Dolby HD (TrueHD?) or DTS-MA. If your player decodes the audio and sends it out via PCM, you'll see MULTI CH IN


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15401244
> 
> 
> If the S300 or A30 can bitstream HD audio, then yes. You'll see Dolby HD (TrueHD?) or DTS-MA. If your player decodes the audio and sends it out via PCM, you'll see MULTI CH IN



Thanks


----------



## cajuntank

Hi all, I'm a newbie and I have read through a lot of the postings starting at the very beginning of this thread along with the Onkyo TX-NR906 thread. I am about to purchase either the Denon 3808CI or the Onkyo TX-NR906. I am back and forth on this and have seen all of the differences in specs (video chipset, firmware, THX, heat, etc...). I have a Sony 46" LCD 1080p and some Athena Technology speakers (a few years old) in a 7.1 configuration. Mostly watch TV (DirecTV HD DVR) and DVD movies; I will be getting a Sony BDP-S550 as my first blu-ray player. I know I'm asking this in the Denon thread, so I know I might get some biased responses, but I'm looking for some additional inference I can glean from ya'll. Thanks.


----------



## skiingj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/15398424
> 
> 
> Sweet, that's what I was looking for. They put it in such an odd place I would have never found it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15397010
> 
> 
> Its the new HDMI control. I noticed that too. If you turn HDMI control off, the outlet will be switched again.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smoothavs* /forum/post/15396813
> 
> 
> Mine turns off when I power down the unit but not standby. When I first got it I swear it would so the fans would turn off.




Unfortunately when turning off HDMI control, HDMI does not pass thru the receiver.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greensonor* /forum/post/15390427
> 
> 
> Hello all and hope everyone had a good holiday. I'm having two problems with my 3808. If I turn on the i/p scaling I see lines and dots scrolling on my display. I also have lost the ability to convert analog to hdmi for my Wii. I recently had an original Xbox connected via component and it played fine. With the Wii connected via component, I get nothing over hdmi. It's fine connected to the display or if I run a component cable to the display from the Denon as well. The only way to get it over hdmi is to turn on the scaler which is a mess as stated above. I have the video conversion turned on. Oddly, I've lost the option of "auto" for the input type. I only get "ext in" and "analog." I have it in component 3 and am using the "DVR" input. My dvd player and Xbox 360 are not affected for some reason and they are both connected via component. I've reset the unit, and have the latest firmware with feature upgrade. Any help would be appreciated and many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Chris



Sounds to me, if you've got everything set as per the old x-box, that a setting in the Wii needs adjusting. can you adjust the video resolution or maybe set it to auto within the wii itself?


blairy


----------



## dgersic

So far as I know, I'm the only dgersic. Yes, I used to hang out in comp.os.netware.misc and comp.os.netware.security, when those were active groups.


Do I know you from there?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15386472
> 
> 
> Well, obviously this took longer than expected, but I did finally get a callback from Denon regarding Internet Radio continuing to stream when it seemingly should not be. The response was that it is basically operating as designed.



That's kinda what I figured they were going to say, but thanks for the followup anyway.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15386472
> 
> 
> The streaming will stop when you put the receiver on stand by.



That's true, only if by "stand by" you mean "off". If you have it set up so that the network interface is active, so you can control it from a web browser, then it never stops streaming.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/15386472
> 
> 
> As a workaround, the rep suggested disabling DHCP in the 3808 settings (or set some invalid values if using static IP addressing) to prevent it from restarting the streaming when powered back on.



That's dumb.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/15396847
> 
> 
> I am trying to program my RC-1068 remote (packaged with denon 3808CI) to operate my Sony BDP-S550 blue ray player.



Follow the directions in the manual for learning the codes from your BDP-S550 remote. It'll take a few minutes, but it'll work.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15401694
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when turning off HDMI control, HDMI does not pass thru the receiver.



For some reason I cannot fathom, HDMI-CEC remaps the HDMI ports. HDMI 1 is remapped, I believe. Search the Feature Pack thread for the info.


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15401694
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when turning off HDMI control, HDMI does not pass thru the receiver.



Mine passes thru just fine with HDMI control set to OFF


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajuntank* /forum/post/15401681
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm a newbie and I have read through a lot of the postings starting at the very beginning of this thread along with the Onkyo TX-NR906 thread. I am about to purchase either the Denon 3808CI or the Onkyo TX-NR906. I am back and forth on this and have seen all of the differences in specs (video chipset, firmware, THX, heat, etc...). I have a Sony 46" LCD 1080p and some Athena Technology speakers (a few years old) in a 7.1 configuration. Mostly watch TV (DirecTV HD DVR) and DVD movies; I will be getting a Sony BDP-S550 as my first blu-ray player. I know I'm asking this in the Denon thread, so I know I might get some biased responses, but I'm looking for some additional inference I can glean from ya'll. Thanks.




If your Sony is an XBRx line, make sure you can *return* the Denon w/o penalty (if you go that route). Many people have had issues with HDMI sync'ing with Denon and Sony. On my Marantz 8001, I had issues sync'ing with XBR4 LCD so I don't think the problem is (just) with Denon.


I don't know much about Onkyo, but from what I've heard, it runs hotter (temp wise) than the Denon. As for the Denon, it's pretty flexible, in terms of the setup. The manual is wretched so I feel bad for someone who's setting up an AVR for the first time.


Two questions worth considering:


1) Does the Onkyo have MultEQ or MultEQ XT? There's a pretty big difference

2) Does Onkyo have DynEQ (and Dyn Vol to a lesser degree)? DynEQ can make a *HUGE* difference when watching movies.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15402225
> 
> 
> So far as I know, I'm the only dgersic. Yes, I used to hang out in comp.os.netware.misc and comp.os.netware.security, when those were active groups.
> 
> 
> Do I know you from there?




Yup. Was [email protected] (and [email protected]) over there. Too bad what happened to Usenet. I jumped back in after two year hiatus and it's utterly worthless now. Small world. Welcome to the Denon thread!


With all the equipment coming with IP connectivity, our background should help! Who knew!


----------



## PAL78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15377127
> 
> 
> "NATing in" would be a bad idea concerning security because it would make your private network think that the request originated from a local, and thus secure, source. But if the router is enabled to work as a VPN-Router, it would work. German AVM "Fritz!Box" for example, can be enabled via firmware upgrade to host a VPN-router. So I guess other routers may have that feature, too.
> 
> Only when originating from a properly logged in (external) VPN-Client, the router would allow the request to be treated as if it originated from within the local network.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15373398
> 
> 
> Ah, so I guess Denon uses GoAhead opensource web server. I guess two things are happening (both guessing)
> 
> 
> 1) Your router is not NAT'ing on the way in. So your original source IP is kept intact
> 
> 2) Denon realizes your source IP is outside of local subnet and decides to prompt for a username/password.
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything in the manual (no surprise there). Try emailing Denon for the default. (did you try the usual suspects? denon, password, "blank" etc?)



1 - Mail to Denon asking for ID/PW : done a week ago, no answer so far

2 - I think Hansang's option 2 is correct : the Denon realizes that is an external request, and ask for the GoAhead ID+PW

3 - I have tested the NAT of my router on another device, works fine. Then I assume the router forward correctly my 7991 port to the Denon 80 port

4 - VPN etc.... too complex for me. But I am ready to investigate with help...


Back to the question on GoAhead ID/PW !


I have tried things like admin/admin, Denon/admin, Denonadmin/denon, etc.... other ideas ? I do not think Denon should have created a complex ID/PW on that one. Maybe the GoAhead default ID/PW ?


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15397010
> 
> 
> Its the new HDMI control. I noticed that too. If you turn HDMI control off, the outlet will be switched again.



What is the 'new HDMI control'? Is it only on units produced after a certain date? Part of a firmware update?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/15404558
> 
> 
> What is the 'new HDMI control'? Is it only on units produced after a certain date? Part of a firmware update?



$100 feature pack upgrade. Personally HDMI-CEC is way more trouble that its worth, specially if you have a good universal remote.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15404572
> 
> 
> $100 feature pack upgrade. Personally HDMI-CEC is way more trouble that its worth, specially if you have a good universal remote.



Kind of suspected that. I checked the Denon site and it's in the "Additional Functions Edition" of the owners manual for the 4308 & 3808:

http://www.usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15404572
> 
> 
> $100 feature pack upgrade. Personally HDMI-CEC is way more trouble that its worth, specially if you have a good universal remote.



+1. TBH, I think it was lumped in to fill out the feature pack. It doesn't look ready to me and provides little that a good UR doesn't.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15404943
> 
> 
> +1. TBH, I think it was lumped in to fill out the feature pack. It doesn't look ready to me and provides little that a good UR doesn't.



"HDMI control" compatability varies by manufacturer and equipment. HDMI control even goes by different names depending the equipment manufacturer.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15405365
> 
> 
> "HDMI control" compatability varies by manufacturer and equipment. HDMI control even goes by different names depending the equipment manufacturer.



I'd even give it that if it wasn't acting so strange on its own, like the switched AC outlet becoming unswitched. Makes you wonder what else it might mess up. Hopefully it will flesh out a little in a future firmware update.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/15403711
> 
> 
> Mine passes thru just fine with HDMI control set to OFF




Are you both talking about the same type of "Pass through" over HDMI. I've heard it referred to in two separate ways.

Receiver is turned off, but signal is still transmitted through to TV or component, and audio comes from TV.
Receiver is turned on, but the video signal receives no processing from AVR, because it is set to allow the HDMI input to pass through the receiver.

Which one do you mean?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15405408
> 
> 
> I'd even give it that if it wasn't acting so strange on its own, like the switched AC outlet becoming unswitched. Makes you wonder what else it might mess up. Hopefully it will flesh out a little in a future firmware update.



The AC outlets staying on back of the AVR when HDMI control is turned on could be by design since HDMI control can power on/off devices (having some form of HDMI control) plugged into those outlets... ??? I don't plan on using HDMI control either. The Universal remotes work just fine.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15405408
> 
> 
> I'd even give it that if it wasn't acting so strange on its own, like the switched AC outlet becoming unswitched. Makes you wonder what else it might mess up. Hopefully it will flesh out a little in a future firmware update.



If I recall correctly you could always have the outlet switched, or unswitched?


It sorta makes sense that for CEC you'd want the outlet on; CEC can't tell the other piece of equipment what to do if it is off. However, it still should be possible to set the outlet to switched even with CEC turned on. Not all your CEC controlled equipment will necessarily be plugged into the Denon outlet!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15405613
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly you could always have the outlet switched, or unswitched?
> 
> 
> It sorta makes sense that for CEC you'd want the outlet on; CEC can't tell the other piece of equipment what to do if it is off. However, it still should be possible to set the outlet to switched even with CEC turned on. Not all your CEC controlled equipment will necessarily be plugged into the Denon outlet!



I can see the reasoning but it is based on the dubious assumption that the devices connected to the outlet are 1) connect by HDMI and 2) are controllable via CEC. TBH, I'm not even sure where the toggle is for the AC outlets. They have always been switched for me.


EDIT: Page 22 of the manual:



> Quote:
> The power supplied from these outlets turns on and off together with the set’s power switch.


----------



## cdnscg

Just programed the remote with the preset codes for my Sony tv and cable box. Is it true, that the rc-1068 cannot be used to adjust the tv's volume when not using the 3808?


----------



## Erock1

Does anyone know if the Audyssey & EQ settings you saved and are using would be effected if you change the an individual component's SRC level in options menu?


TIA,

Erock


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/15406995
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Audyssey & EQ settings you saved and are using would be effected if you change the an individual component's SRC level in options menu?
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Erock



Nah you can set the SRC level for each device input as desired. The "reference" level volume on the big dial just won't be 0.


----------



## smoothavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15401694
> 
> 
> Unfortunately when turning off HDMI control, HDMI does not pass thru the receiver.



You sure. Its working for me. I just Changed the power off control. You can see more on page 4 of the "Owners Manual Addendum - Additional Functions" found on Denons site.


----------



## skiingj

Not sure I was clear so let me try again; HDMI Does not pass when the receiver is off if Control is turned off.


----------



## skiingj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15405500
> 
> 
> Are you both talking about the same type of "Pass through" over HDMI. I've heard it referred to in two separate ways.
> 
> Receiver is turned off, but signal is still transmitted through to TV or component, and audio comes from TV.
> Receiver is turned on, but the video signal receives no processing from AVR, because it is set to allow the HDMI input to pass through the receiver.
> 
> Which one do you mean?




#1 for me.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/15408355
> 
> 
> Not sure I was clear so let me try again; HDMI Does not pass when the receiver is off if Control is turned off.



HDMI control needs to be on so the AVR video section and other circuitry is operating for pass through when the AVR in standby mode.


----------



## hpx

I've just tried playing a 4:3 DVD, and found out that the Denon's scaler doesn't recognize the DVD aspect ratio flags. I have the scaler set to 1080p (my projector's default resolution) and am upconverting to HDMI.


The epson 1080UB doesn't have any aspect ration control for 1080p content, and the Xp30 lacks aspect control as well. I can set the 3808CI's aspect to 'full', however it is a rather cumbersome process through the menus. Does anyone have a discrete IR code (I also have a pronto) to control this? Any other ideas??


thanks!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpx* /forum/post/15409957
> 
> 
> I've just tried playing a 4:3 DVD, and found out that the Denon's scaler doesn't recognize the DVD aspect ratio flags. I have the scaler set to 1080p (my projector's default resolution) and am upconverting to HDMI.
> 
> 
> The epson 1080UB doesn't have any aspect ration control for 1080p content, and the Xp30 lacks aspect control as well. I can set the 3808CI's aspect to 'full', however it is a rather cumbersome process through the menus. Does anyone have a discrete IR code (I also have a pronto) to control this? Any other ideas??
> 
> 
> thanks!



Binary IR Codes (2.41MB) (8/1/2007)
 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=11778


----------



## BKarson777

Whats up gang!! My 3808 is being delivered as we speak. Cant wait to get it. I had a older denon and ready for this. I to thought about the Onyko vs Denon. I was happy with my old denon. It lasted well over 8 years not a single problem. I am sticking with the Denon. I look forward to see what poeple have done with theres. Thanks for providing feed back.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BKarson777* /forum/post/15410167
> 
> 
> Whats up gang!! My 3808 is being delivered as we speak. Cant wait to get it. I had a older denon and ready for this. I to thought about the Onyko vs Denon. I was happy with my old denon. It lasted well over 8 years not a single problem. I am sticking with the Denon. I look forward to see what poeple have done with theres. Thanks for providing feed back.



Good to hear you stayed on the dark side







I still have my older Denon 3600. Denon rules!







Good luck with your new AVR.


----------



## romavictor

does anybody know why my denon 3808 avr goes into protection mode (crashes) when i have the audessey dynamic eq on? it never did that before i upgraded the damn thing and paid 100 bucks for it. it usually crashes during a loud bass/low frequency signal playback. when i go into the denon 3808 menu and turn the dynamic eq off. the problem goes away.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *romavictor* /forum/post/15411542
> 
> 
> does anybody know why my denon 3808 avr goes into protection mode (crashes) when i have the audessey dynamic eq on?...it usually crashes during a loud bass/low frequency signal playback...



What kind of speakers and speaker config (2-ch, 5.1, 7.1) do you have? Are they 4, 6 or 8 ohm? Do you have a subwoofer? If so, how is the 3808 configured: LFE, LFE+Main, any +/- sub channel level trim, etc.


----------



## jamis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *romavictor* /forum/post/15411542
> 
> 
> does anybody know why my denon 3808 avr goes into protection mode (crashes) when i have the audessey dynamic eq on? it never did that before i upgraded the damn thing and paid 100 bucks for it. it usually crashes during a loud bass/low frequency signal playback. when i go into the denon 3808 menu and turn the dynamic eq off. the problem goes away.



Also check that your speaker wires are all secured properly and no stray strands are touching any metal portion of the back of the receiver.


This would probably effect you in both modes, but it's still worth checking.


----------



## Gary J

My 3808 is still on the way but I notice on Amazon it is currently $332 more than I paid.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15407074
> 
> 
> Nah you can set the SRC level for each device input as desired. The "reference" level volume on the big dial just won't be 0.



Thanks captavs.

I guess what confuses me somewhat is the following:


1: I find that each component input to the 3808 has its own default audio db setting in the AVR. For example, when I select my DVD player, I find that the 3808 displays a default audio setting at -4db. I don't understand why Denon does this?


2: When using the 3808's Audyssey & EQ, the program displays that it is running with the volume set to "0" regardless of the position of the 3808's "big dial".


So if the Audyssey & EQ program run at the "0" db setting, why does it matter what the "big dial" volume knob is set to and how do I figure out at what "big dial" volume setting do I get my reference 80 or 85 db on my SPL when adjusting the individual speaker channels after running the Audyssey & EQ programs? Hope this makes sense.

TIA and best for a health & happy New Year!


Erock


----------



## bravada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *romavictor* /forum/post/15411542
> 
> 
> does anybody know why my denon 3808 avr goes into protection mode (crashes) when i have the audessey dynamic eq on? it never did that before i upgraded the damn thing and paid 100 bucks for it. it usually crashes during a loud bass/low frequency signal playback. when i go into the denon 3808 menu and turn the dynamic eq off. the problem goes away.



I just started to experience my 3808 going into protection mode just after explosions or other loud scenes during movie playback. Next time it happens I'll have to try turning off dynamic eq.


Funny thing is it didn't go into protection mode watching Iron Man full tilt however it did watching War with Jet Li, which isn't nearly as loud. I'm using banana plugs so no stray wire strands here. The 3808 doesn't go into protection mode watching TV or playing video games and does fine in movies till a loud scene.


As far as what kind of speakers and speaker config, I've got a 5.1 config with Klipsch RF-3 so no difficult to drive speakers, and they are set to small so they really should not be stressing the 3808. Subwoofers are a pair of SVS's configured LFE+Main, sub channel level trim, at -11 dB.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/15413418
> 
> 
> Thanks captavs.
> 
> I guess what confuses me somewhat is the following:
> 
> 
> 1: I find that each component input to the 3808 has its own default audio db setting in the AVR. For example, when I select my DVD player, I find that the 3808 displays a default audio setting at -4db. I don't understand why Denon does this?
> 
> 
> 2: When using the 3808's Audyssey & EQ, the program displays that it is running with the volume set to "0" regardless of the position of the 3808's "big dial".
> 
> 
> So if the Audyssey & EQ program run at the "0" db setting, why does it matter what the "big dial" volume knob is set to and how do I figure out at what "big dial" volume setting do I get my reference 80 or 85 db on my SPL when adjusting the individual speaker channels after running the Audyssey & EQ programs? Hope this makes sense.
> 
> TIA and best for a health & happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Erock



Thanks Erock1, same to you










The individual SRC device volume setting is just for balancing volume between devices so when you switch inputs the volume level can be about the same. The default SRC input settings far as I know should be 0.


The folks in the Audyssey thread can best explain why Audyssey calibration sets the speaker trim levels as it does. I leave those as Audyssey calibration sets and I don't bother with a meter. My understanding is that Audyssey with the Audyssey mic is most accurate in determining the proper levels.


Audyssey does ignore any SRC or big dial volume settings during calibration.


Try posting in the Audyssey thread. Chris from Audyssey is there along with other guys who can best explain this stuff in detail.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15403981
> 
> 
> Maybe the GoAhead default ID/PW ?



Google suggests that the default is no password.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/15406950
> 
> 
> Is it true, that the rc-1068 cannot be used to adjust the tv's volume when not using the 3808?



I'm doing it here, so it's not true. You may have to learn the volume up/down codes for your TV, though, if the preset codes don't work.


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15402273
> 
> 
> Follow the directions in the manual for learning the codes from your BDP-S550 remote. It'll take a few minutes, but it'll work.



pgore, how did this go for you? I want to teach the remote to use my S300, but according to the 3808 manual, you have to do one button at a time. I'm not sure which ones to pick, and I would guess, it would take a long time.


----------



## eht

I've received several requests for these, so for my fellow Pronto owners, here are the codes I generated for the 3808. They are based on the spec provided by Denon ( http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf ) and generated using a variety of utilities available from remotecentral.


I've included a PCF file for the NG series and an excel file mapping function IDs to the codes. You will have to do some labeling of buttons, etc., but all the info is there. I also included a set of database export files from my ProntoEditPro database (generated using PDBExport), which you can simply import into your database, ready to go. You can also manually cut and paste the codes from these export files for use with any of the pronto series.


Note that these are the Kaseikyo codes for Remote ID 2 (Remote ID 1 is a jumbled mess of Sharp/Kaseikyo codes), so you'll need to set the 3808 accordingly. You'll need to set the factory remotes as well, if you want to use them in addition to the Pronto.


Code sets for main zone, net audio, analog tuner, and xm are included. I did not generate codes for ipod control, or for zone 2/3 control, as I do not currently use either of those.

 

3808ci codes.zip 202.291015625k . file


----------



## hpx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15410019
> 
> 
> Binary IR Codes (2.41MB) (8/1/2007)
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=11778




thanks captavs,


I looked through the PDF and didn't spot any reference to 'aspect ratio change'. I'm going to play around with a few ideas tonight, however while I think about it, is it possible to turn off the scaler per-input? If I sent the 1080UB a 480p signal (which is what the panasonic xp30 puts out), then I can manage aspect ratio's through the projector control.


It would still be nice to somehow toggle aspect on the denon, as this would be the cleanest solution.


What do others do when scaling 4:3 DVDs? I bought the XP30 a few years back (when it was _the_ cutting edge player), so do most DVD players now have aspect control?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpx* /forum/post/15415214
> 
> 
> thanks captavs,
> 
> 
> I looked through the PDF and didn't spot any reference to 'aspect ratio change'. I'm going to play around with a few ideas tonight, however while I think about it, is it possible to turn off the scaler per-input? If I sent the 1080UB a 480p signal (which is what the panasonic xp30 puts out), then I can manage aspect ratio's through the projector control.
> 
> 
> It would still be nice to somehow toggle aspect on the denon, as this would be the cleanest solution.
> 
> 
> What do others do when scaling 4:3 DVDs? I bought the XP30 a few years back (when it was _the_ cutting edge player), so do most DVD players now have aspect control?



Not sure about the scaling based on input using the Denon but I think you can. Give it a try and see.


On my setup I use the Cable box to actually down convert HD to 480i







Still running a Sony Wega flat tube. I'll replace it with a new HD screen when it goes belly up. My Sony TV has a 16:9 mode which kicks in based on DVD content and the settings on the DVD player. I use component video, optical / spdif audio, all through the Denon.


From what I have read some people prefer to use the Denon to upscale 480 content and others the DVD player. Really depends on the quality of the DVD player scalling capabilities versus the Denon. As far as aspect I think most use the HD screen control but depending the cable box or DVD player might use those to control aspect.


Maybe others who do upscaling with the Denon can give you more or correct info


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15343220
> 
> 
> I have everything dialed in how I want setting wise. I tried saving using the web on my Denon site and it did not work. How and where should I save too? I used the example on the page but it did not save. Could someone post the steps they used? Thanks...did a search here and on Denons' site but really did not find a answer. I hate to try again, I do not want to mess up the setting. The other night I tried and I had to power off the receiver...



Bump-I used the example Denon had, but it did not work-any suggestions/ Thank-You


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15417383
> 
> 
> Bump-I used the example Denon had, but it did not work-any suggestions/ Thank-You



Try using Firefox to save your settings and follow the steps found in firmware tracking menu option "firmware update process" my sig has the link.


----------



## Nedtsc

Anyway to shut down the main as I'm using it as prepro?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/15417822
> 
> 
> Anyway to shut down the main as I'm using it as prepro?



Don't think so...


----------



## donm1b23ny

Originally Posted by dloose View Post

You select "Media Servers" off the NET/USB source selection. If you select that and there are no media servers available you should get an

--empty.


So is your Denon working OK on your network? Does Internet radio play OK? If it doesn't, can you log into the Denon by typing the IP address of your Denon (you can find that in SETUP -- Network - Network Info) into a browser: If those work OK then you need to open WMP, select Library from the top tabs, select media sharing, and turn media sharing on. If everything is working correctly, select Media Server from NET/USB and you should see the name of your computer. Select it and hopefully you're in business. If your Denon is not connecting properly to your network, its a router or bridge, or firewall issue. This thread has lots of advice on the topic.

I use Tversity instead of WMP. BTW there is a new version of Tversity

1.008.RC5 which has specifically resolved an annoying bug that sometimes occurred between Denon 3808 and Tversity (the "not authorized" bug). Seems to work great (2 whole days of testing).

My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.


What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.

donm1b23ny is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## donm1b23ny

Quote:

Originally Posted by donm1b23ny View Post

My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.


What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.

Even with my PC and router OFF I have Media Server as a selection in NET/USB. You might want to try a hard reset. If you have another PC availble, you can see if Tversity is running properly by entering the IP address of your media server into a browser on the other computer using port 41952, eg http://192.168.0.56:41952 . You should be able to browse your whole library (you can't play directly, have to save the files) because Windows is not a UPnP client LOL.

dloose is offline Report Post Reply With Quote



Ok, I still can't seem to get the receiver to see my media server on my computer. Would any kinf od firmware update fix the problem? I tried hard booting it to no avail and it is definately on the network because I can see network radio stations.


----------



## donm1b23ny

I apologize for the sloppy posting..I am new to posting in forums...LOL


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donm1b23ny* /forum/post/15418165
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by donm1b23ny View Post
> 
> My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.
> 
> 
> What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.
> 
> Even with my PC and router OFF I have Media Server as a selection in NET/USB. You might want to try a hard reset. If you have another PC availble, you can see if Tversity is running properly by entering the IP address of your media server into a browser on the other computer using port 41952, eg http://192.168.0.56:41952 . You should be able to browse your whole library (you can't play directly, have to save the files) because Windows is not a UPnP client LOL.
> 
> dloose is offline Report Post Reply With Quote
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I still can't seem to get the receiver to see my media server on my computer. Would any kinf od firmware update fix the problem? I tried hard booting it to no avail and it is definately on the network because I can see network radio stations.



There is something you need to do in the TVersity configuration to fix the 'not authorized' problem I think is posted in the discussion on Tversity site. Try using Twonky... works better anyway IMO


----------



## uforia

Noone knows if Audyssey and Audyssey Flat can be set on different sound modes on the 3808 on the new firmware?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uforia* /forum/post/15418232
> 
> 
> Noone knows if Audyssey and Audyssey Flat can be set on different sound modes on the 3808 on the new firmware?



Sure.. you can set Audyssey and Audyssey flat regardless of sound modes.


----------



## Nedtsc

Is there a way to use another folder /drive other than the music folder under the media server? Thanks.


----------



## hpx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15415893
> 
> 
> Not sure about the scaling based on input using the Denon but I think you can. Give it a try and see.
> 
> 
> On my setup I use the Cable box to actually down convert HD to 480i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still running a Sony Wega flat tube. I'll replace it with a new HD screen when it goes belly up. My Sony TV has a 16:9 mode which kicks in based on DVD content and the settings on the DVD player. I use component video, optical / spdif audio, all through the Denon.
> 
> 
> From what I have read some people prefer to use the Denon to upscale 480 content and others the DVD player. Really depends on the quality of the DVD player scalling capabilities versus the Denon. As far as aspect I think most use the HD screen control but depending the cable box or DVD player might use those to control aspect.
> 
> 
> Maybe others who do upscaling with the Denon can give you more or correct info




Thanks for the info. As I suspected, turning off the video convert on the DVD source doesn't send the component video through the HDMI interface (I only pulled an HDMI cable to the projector). Turning off the scaler might be an option, however as it's a global setting, then I loose scaling of other sources


----------



## uforia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15418242
> 
> 
> Sure.. you can set Audyssey and Audyssey flat regardless of sound modes.



But the 3808 doesnt seem to keep the setting for each sound mode EG. Audyssey Flat will be on stereo and dolby modes, before it wasnt global? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## BuckNaked

Can the 3808 pass video at 1080p from an Xbox 360 over the game system's supplied *component* cables?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/15419305
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 pass video at 1080p from an Xbox 360 over the game system's supplied *component* cables?



Yes, as long as the TV is connected to the component output of the 3808 and can accept 1080p. It cannot transcode to HDMI.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/15419305
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 pass video at 1080p from an Xbox 360 over the game system's supplied *component* cables?




The manual says it accepts 1080P over component. But I've never tried it personally since I've never used any of the analog connections on my 3808.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *uforia* /forum/post/15419165
> 
> 
> But the 3808 doesnt seem to keep the setting for each sound mode EG. Audyssey Flat will be on stereo and dolby modes, before it wasnt global? Am I doing something wrong?



Audyssey settings are remembered by source input.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hpx* /forum/post/15419025
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. As I suspected, turning off the video convert on the DVD source doesn't send the component video through the HDMI interface (I only pulled an HDMI cable to the projector). Turning off the scaler might be an option, however as it's a global setting, then I loose scaling of other sources



Hmm.. maybe others can chime in here?


----------



## uforia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15419878
> 
> 
> Audyssey settings are remembered by source input.



Damn, earlier firmware was based on sound modes...bit of a hassle to change audyssey each time


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15413868
> 
> 
> I just started to experience my 3808 going into protection mode just after explosions or other loud scenes during movie playback. Next time it happens I'll have to try turning off dynamic eq.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is it didn't go into protection mode watching Iron Man full tilt however it did watching War with Jet Li, which isn't nearly as loud. I'm using banana plugs so no stray wire strands here. The 3808 doesn't go into protection mode watching TV or playing video games and does fine in movies till a loud scene.
> 
> 
> As far as what kind of speakers and speaker config, I've got a 5.1 config with Klipsch RF-3 so no difficult to drive speakers, and they are set to small so they really should not be stressing the 3808. Subwoofers are a pair of SVS's configured LFE+Main, sub channel level trim, at -11 dB.



i called denon and they told me to bring it into a denon authorized technician for check up/repair. it is not supposed to do that. something must be wrong they say. if your 3808 is still under warranty, you should bring it in.


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamis* /forum/post/15412875
> 
> 
> Also check that your speaker wires are all secured properly and no stray strands are touching any metal portion of the back of the receiver.
> 
> 
> This would probably effect you in both modes, but it's still worth checking.



i use banana plugs on all of em. does that make a difference?


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15411973
> 
> 
> What kind of speakers and speaker config (2-ch, 5.1, 7.1) do you have? Are they 4, 6 or 8 ohm? Do you have a subwoofer? If so, how is the 3808 configured: LFE, LFE+Main, any +/- sub channel level trim, etc.



5.1 set up with paradigm 8 ohms speakers. studio 40's for mains.


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15411973
> 
> 
> What kind of speakers and speaker config (2-ch, 5.1, 7.1) do you have? Are they 4, 6 or 8 ohm? Do you have a subwoofer? If so, how is the 3808 configured: LFE, LFE+Main, any +/- sub channel level trim, etc.



yup have a sub and it's with LFE+main.


what is sub channel level trim?


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *romavictor* /forum/post/15420225
> 
> 
> yup have a sub and it's with LFE+main.
> 
> 
> what is sub channel level trim?



The channel level for the sub output on the receiver. It's visible by pressing the "CH SELECT" button, where you can see and adjust all the trim levels for each channel, inc'l subwoofer.


Normally the channel levels shouldn't be vastly off 0db. E,g if your sub output is -10db or +10db, something may have gone wrong in setup. Or the volume dial on the sub itself could be too high, which caused the Audyssey auto-calibration to compensate by turning down the sub too far.


My suggestions:


(1) Verify sub crossover is disabled or set to highest frequency. There are controls on the sub itself for this.


(2) Verify sub is physically connected via coax sub cable to the "SW" output jack on the Denon receiver. Don't connect with speaker wire or some other method.


(3) Set sub volume knob to about the 50% position


(4) Re-run Audyssey calibration


(5) Verify channel levels are within reason by pressing the "CH SELECT" button.


(6) In manual setup:


(a) change sub config to LFE, not LFE+main


(b) change size of all speakers to "SMALL"


(c) change crossover to fixed 80Hz (not advanced). This is just for troubleshooting.


(7) Verify Audyssey Dynamic EQ is ON, and Dynamic Volume is OFF.


(8) Play whatever material caused the previous shutdowns, and see if it recurs.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/15418867
> 
> 
> Is there a way to use another folder /drive other than the music folder under the media server? Thanks.



You can use any drive/directory you want - the Denon will see whatever directory you have specified in your media server. Maybe I don't understand your question. My music library is on a 500 Gb USB drive served by Tversity.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donm1b23ny* /forum/post/15418165
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by donm1b23ny View Post
> 
> My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.



If you cannot see an entry under USB/NET for Meda Server, somethings wrong in your Denon. I would update to the latest firmware and try again.


----------



## bravada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15421480
> 
> 
> The channel level for the sub output on the receiver. It's visible by pressing the "CH SELECT" button, where you can see and adjust all the trim levels for each channel, inc'l subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Normally the channel levels shouldn't be vastly off 0db. E,g if your sub output is -10db or +10db, something may have gone wrong in setup. Or the volume dial on the sub itself could be too high, which caused the Audyssey auto-calibration to compensate by turning down the sub too far.
> 
> 
> My suggestions:
> 
> 
> (1) Verify sub crossover is disabled or set to highest frequency. There are controls on the sub itself for this.
> 
> 
> (2) Verify sub is physically connected via coax sub cable to the "SW" output jack on the Denon receiver. Don't connect with speaker wire or some other method.
> 
> 
> (3) Set sub volume knob to about the 50% position
> 
> 
> (4) Re-run Audyssey calibration
> 
> 
> (5) Verify channel levels are within reason by pressing the "CH SELECT" button.
> 
> 
> (6) In manual setup:
> 
> 
> (a) change sub config to LFE, not LFE+main
> 
> 
> (b) change size of all speakers to "SMALL"
> 
> 
> (c) change crossover to fixed 80Hz (not advanced). This is just for troubleshooting.
> 
> 
> (7) Verify Audyssey Dynamic EQ is ON, and Dynamic Volume is OFF.
> 
> 
> (8) Play whatever material caused the previous shutdowns, and see if it recurs.



Ok, tried making adjustments as per above if they we not already, played Forbidden Kingdom and it went into protection mode on the first loud scene. Disabled dynamic EQ and replayed this scene and sure enough it played through fine.


The reason my sub output is -11db is the Audyssey auto-calibration had it at -5dB and with that setting the SVS's were trying to tear my house apart watching movies like Iron Man. I kept turning down the trim on the sub's till my vision stopped blurring.


The thing that puzzles me is that I've had the feature pack upgrade since the day or two after it was released when everyone here reported no problems downloading it, and have watched a ton of movies no problem. This shutting down into protection mode didn't start till a few days ago. I have not downloaded any new firmware since the feature pack upgrade. I suppose I'll see if there is new firmware and try resetting the microprocessor. Thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15423627
> 
> 
> Ok, tried making adjustments as per above if they we not already, played Forbidden Kingdom and it went into protection mode on the first loud scene. Disabled dynamic EQ and replayed this scene and sure enough it played through fine.
> 
> 
> The reason my sub output is -11db is the Audyssey auto-calibration had it at -5dB and with that setting the SVS's were trying to tear my house apart watching movies like Iron Man. I kept turning down the trim on the sub's till my vision stopped blurring.
> 
> 
> The thing that puzzles me is that I've had the feature pack upgrade since the day or two after it was released when everyone here reported no problems downloading it, and have watched a ton of movies no problem. This shutting down into protection mode didn't start till a few days ago. I have not downloaded any new firmware since the feature pack upgrade. I suppose I'll see if there is new firmware and try resetting the microprocessor. Thanks for the guidance.



If you did not calibrate using the *Audyssey Setup Guide* you should do that. If Dynamic EQ still makes a difference you should post this in the Audyssey thread.


----------



## audiovideogeek

I have this receiver hooked up to an SA8300HD and a TH58PZ800 display. Since a lot of the content I watch is infact SD, is there a way to get the Denon to use gray bars for letterboxing instead of black ones? (don't want to risk burn in when im watching SD TV Shows/Movies)


I have my SA8300HD set to Auto DVI/HDMI and it auto outputs the right resolution and I have my TV configured to use the "FULL" setting. I obviously can change the TV to use 4:3 but I would prefer to make as simple as possible for some users.


EDIT: I forgot to mention that I changed the settings on both the Plasma and the Cable STB to explicitly use Bright bars and not Dark ones but it seems to make no difference as the bars still appear black which leads me to believe the AVR is to blame.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15423627
> 
> 
> The thing that puzzles me is that I've had the feature pack upgrade since the day or two after it was released when everyone here reported no problems downloading it, and have watched a ton of movies no problem. This shutting down into protection mode didn't start till a few days ago.



Possible commercial power problem? Is the outlet properly grounded, and no voltage flux? What kind of power protection/conditioner do you have? A good one will indicate a proper ground and will show voltage (and/or amps) ins a window.


Something else to check before you send your Denon off to the shop.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15421839
> 
> 
> You can use any drive/directory you want - the Denon will see whatever directory you have specified in your media server. Maybe I don't understand your question. My music library is on a 500 Gb USB drive served by Tversity.



I have an external 750gb drive connected to my computer.

My denon will only see the music store under Music folder in C: drive and not any other drive or folder?? How do I set this up? Thanks.


----------



## lffisher

I have a standard def VCR/DVD combo player (JVC HR-XVC30U, no laughing) wired to the 3808 receiver via video composite. I have no problem with the picture playing either a VCR tape or a DVD. My problem is with audio.


The VCR/DVD player has two ways to output audio - standard RCA R/L and a digital audio out. If I play an old VCR tape, the JVC only sends out the RCA jacks. If I play a DVD, the JVC sends sound out the digital audio.


I ran both a digital audio out cable AND a set of RCA red and white to the DVD inputs on the 3808. If I watch a DVD, the 3808 works great and I get my digital audio and life is wonderful. If I watch a VCR, I get no sound.


The 3808 doesn't seem to be smart enough to know that the digital audio isn't being driven and to switch over and listen to the RCA red and white. If I go to the back of the 3808 and pull out the digital audio out cable, then it listens to the RCA jacks and I get VCR sound.



Is there any way to set this up so I can watch both DVD and VCR and get sound from both without pulling cables?


Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/15425933
> 
> 
> I have a standard def VCR/DVD combo player (JVC HR-XVC30U, no laughing) wired to the 3808 receiver via video composite. I have no problem with the picture playing either a VCR tape or a DVD. My problem is with audio.
> 
> 
> The VCR/DVD player has two ways to output audio - standard RCA R/L and a digital audio out. If I play an old VCR tape, the JVC only sends out the RCA jacks. If I play a DVD, the JVC sends sound out the digital audio.
> 
> 
> I ran both a digital audio out cable AND a set of RCA red and white to the DVD inputs on the 3808. If I watch a DVD, the 3808 works great and I get my digital audio and life is wonderful. If I watch a VCR, I get no sound.
> 
> 
> The 3808 doesn't seem to be smart enough to know that the digital audio isn't being driven and to switch over and listen to the RCA red and white. If I go to the back of the 3808 and pull out the digital audio out cable, then it listens to the RCA jacks and I get VCR sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to set this up so I can watch both DVD and VCR and get sound from both without pulling cables?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



If the box is always sending an active signal over optical, maybe the 3808 on auto is thinking it's getting something over optical when the DVD/VCR is only sending audio info over the analog outs.


Most DVD/VCR boxes have two sets of outputs, one for DVD/VCR and one for just the DVD. The easiest solution would be to use both sets of audio/video outputs and run them to the receiver so you would be using a separate input when you watch a DVD and another input for the VCR.


----------



## myrison

I didn't see that you mentioned what video connections you are using, but if you are using analog connections, similar to Aaron's suggestion, how about using a Y-splitter on each analog video plug to run one set of video to one set of inputs on the Denon and the other side to a separate input.


If your VCR/DVD has two sets of video outputs, that would definitely be the easiest, if not, I think you should be able to split each analog video cable to two different inputs on the Denon (each with an associated audio connection as well so that you can select the correct input depending on what you're watching).


----------



## spyork

Has there been any know issues with the ethernet ports on the 3808? I cannot get mine to retrieve an IP address via DHCP, and a static address does not work either. I have tried different cat5 wires, different switch ports, and even tested the wires and ports with a computer. I'm running out of ideas. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would appreciate your help. Thanks...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyork* /forum/post/15429295
> 
> 
> Has there been any know issues with the ethernet ports on the 3808? I cannot get mine to retrieve an IP address via DHCP, and a static address does not work either. I have tried different cat5 wires, different switch ports, and even tested the wires and ports with a computer. I'm running out of ideas. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would appreciate your help. Thanks...




Yes, there is a known/big problem, but thankfully, the workaround is pretty simple.



1) Unplug the ethernet cable from the Denon-Link jack and move it over to the Ethernet jack.










You should be all set.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15423627
> 
> 
> Ok, tried making adjustments as per above....played Forbidden Kingdom and it went into protection mode on the first loud scene. Disabled dynamic EQ and replayed this scene and sure enough it played through fine...
> 
> 
> The reason my sub output is -11db is the Audyssey auto-calibration had it at -5dB and with that setting the SVS's were trying to tear my house apart watching movies like Iron Man. I kept turning down the trim on the sub's till my vision stopped blurring....



If your sub is configured as previously described, it shouldn't be pulling ANY power from the receiver during heavy base. It's a powered sub, right?


Here's a possibility: if your sub is powerful (e.g, 700-1000+ watts) and IF it's plugged into the same AC electrical power as the receiver, heavy base could cause the sub to "brown out" the AC power, shutting down the receiver.


What if you re-ran the Forbidden Kingdom test as is, EXCEPT for turning off the sub AC power? The receiver doesn't know it's off and will send the same signals. If it's a receiver problem it will still shut down. If it doesn't, that indicates the sub is possibly disrupting the receiver, possibly via AC power contention.


Alternatively, leave the sub on but use an extension cord and plug the sub into another AC outlet you're sure isn't on the receiver's AC circuit.


If that proves the hypothesis, then it's been marginal all along and Dynamic EQ (which can increase bass) just pushed it over the limit.


Possible solutions in that case would include using an extension cord, getting a power conditioner for the receiver, having room AC circuit re-wired, for greater capacity, etc.


----------



## spyork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15429383
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a known/big problem, but thankfully, the workaround is pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Unplug the ethernet cable from the Denon-Link jack and move it over to the Ethernet jack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be all set.



The cable is already in the ethernet jack, not the Denon-Link jack. Any other ideas? I'm starting to think the receiver is just bad.


----------



## Nedtsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyork* /forum/post/15429810
> 
> 
> The cable is already in the ethernet jack, not the Denon-Link jack. Any other ideas? I'm starting to think the receiver is just bad.



You didn't mention resetting your receiver. Try that if you have not.


----------



## dcrenshaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/15429995
> 
> 
> You didn't mention resetting your receiver. Try that if you have not.



I had an issue initially as well. The ethernet cable needs an extremely firm connection within the 3808 port for it to work. I was using an ethernet cable that did not have the "thing" that enables it to stay firmly in the port and the 3808 did not recognize the cable (using this cable was not a problem with my xbox 360, fyi). So, I tried pressing the cable into the port and the 3808 recognized the cable and was able to retrieve an IP address. Subsequently, I bought an ethernet cable with the proper "connector thing" and was able to perform a firmware update because of the firm connection between the cable and the 3808 port.....so, try pressing the cable into the port as a temporary measure to see if your 3808 can at least recognize the cable and retrieve an IP address. You would at least be able to see whether it is a port problem or a general problem with your 3808...hope this helps.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15428555
> 
> 
> If the box is always sending an active signal over optical, maybe the 3808 on auto is thinking it's getting something over optical when the DVD/VCR is only sending audio info over the analog outs.
> 
> 
> Most DVD/VCR boxes have two sets of outputs, one for DVD/VCR and one for just the DVD. The easiest solution would be to use both sets of audio/video outputs and run them to the receiver so you would be using a separate input when you watch a DVD and another input for the VCR.



A suggestion: try to define two different input settings, one for video and another one for DVD playback. You can assign video and audio source freely which might allow you to combine the different audio in port to the same video port in each of the settings. You can then switch between video and DVD playback as if you had two different players connected.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/15425851
> 
> 
> I have an external 750gb drive connected to my computer.
> 
> My denon will only see the music store under Music folder in C: drive and not any other drive or folder?? How do I set this up? Thanks.



What are you using as your Media Server? If your using WPM, from the "Library" tab select "Add to Library" and add whatever drives/directories you want. On the Denon select the name of your media server, navigate to "folders" and you should see whatever you have added in WMP.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/15425933
> 
> 
> I have a standard def VCR/DVD combo player (JVC HR-XVC30U, no laughing) wired to the 3808 receiver via video composite. I have no problem with the picture playing either a VCR tape or a DVD. My problem is with audio.
> 
> 
> The VCR/DVD player has two ways to output audio - standard RCA R/L and a digital audio out. If I play an old VCR tape, the JVC only sends out the RCA jacks. If I play a DVD, the JVC sends sound out the digital audio.
> 
> 
> I ran both a digital audio out cable AND a set of RCA red and white to the DVD inputs on the 3808. If I watch a DVD, the 3808 works great and I get my digital audio and life is wonderful. If I watch a VCR, I get no sound.
> 
> 
> The 3808 doesn't seem to be smart enough to know that the digital audio isn't being driven and to switch over and listen to the RCA red and white. If I go to the back of the 3808 and pull out the digital audio out cable, then it listens to the RCA jacks and I get VCR sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to set this up so I can watch both DVD and VCR and get sound from both without pulling cables?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Why not just set up two sources, VCR and DVD? Configure video and audio as necessary for each.


----------



## spyork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nedtsc* /forum/post/15429995
> 
> 
> You didn't mention resetting your receiver. Try that if you have not.



I tried resetting it, but it didn't help.


----------



## audiovideogeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15424397
> 
> 
> I have this receiver hooked up to an SA8300HD and a TH58PZ800 display. Since a lot of the content I watch is infact SD, is there a way to get the Denon to use gray bars for letterboxing instead of black ones? (don't want to risk burn in when im watching SD TV Shows/Movies)
> 
> 
> I have my SA8300HD set to Auto DVI/HDMI and it auto outputs the right resolution and I have my TV configured to use the "FULL" setting. I obviously can change the TV to use 4:3 but I would prefer to make as simple as possible for some users.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that I changed the settings on both the Plasma and the Cable STB to explicitly use Bright bars and not Dark ones but it seems to make no difference as the bars still appear black which leads me to believe the AVR is to blame.



Anyone?


----------



## spyork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcrenshaw* /forum/post/15430136
> 
> 
> I had an issue initially as well. The ethernet cable needs an extremely firm connection within the 3808 port for it to work. I was using an ethernet cable that did not have the "thing" that enables it to stay firmly in the port and the 3808 did not recognize the cable (using this cable was not a problem with my xbox 360, fyi). So, I tried pressing the cable into the port and the 3808 recognized the cable and was able to retrieve an IP address. Subsequently, I bought an ethernet cable with the proper "connector thing" and was able to perform a firmware update because of the firm connection between the cable and the 3808 port.....so, try pressing the cable into the port as a temporary measure to see if your 3808 can at least recognize the cable and retrieve an IP address. You would at least be able to see whether it is a port problem or a general problem with your 3808...hope this helps.



I'm starting to think there is a problem with the receiver. I have tried different wires, network switches, running directly to the router, hard reset, and jiggling the wire in the port to make sure it wasn't a connection issue. It's almost like the problem you described because the link light will not stay lit. It just keeps on flashing like it's losing the connection. I've tried one of the heavy duty cat5 wires that have the metal support around the connector, so as to get a firm connection but still no go. I guess I'll try calling Denon support tomorrow before sending it back to 6th Avenue. If you have any more suggestions please let me know. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikesugar

*Denon 3808 vs Onkyo 906*


I am a long-time Onkyo lover (TX 108 from 1988) and I had been saving up for the Onkyo 906 when a family member unexpectedly got me a Denon 3808 as a gift.


Since I intend to keep my next receiver for another 10-20 years, I wanted to be sure the 3808 was an OK subsitiute for the Onkyo, so I picked up a 906, expecting to exercise the 30-day return on one of them.


I did some unscientific quick side-by side comparisons and here are my findings:


The System:

- Denon 3808 vs Onkyo 906

- Klipsch Heresy front speakers (the real ones from 1988)

- Klipsch RC 52 center channel

- Klipsch R-5650-S In Wall Rear surround speakers

- Sony PS3 source (via HDMI)

- Comcast HD DVR source (via HDMI)

- Sharp Aquous 46" 120Hz LCD


Observations:

- The video and audio from the Onkyo 906 is noticably better than the Denon 3808

- The Onkyo remote, front panel, and on screen menus are more intuitive and easier to use than the Denon.

- They were both excellent at reproducing multi-channel sources

- The Onkyo was significantly better at turning 2-channel sources into multi-channel



The Verdict: Even though the Onkyo was better in almost all respects I decided to keep the Denon and return the Onkyo for two reasons:


- The Onkyo runs hot. I know they are designed to run hot and they can handle it, but it literally heated up the room to uncomfortable levels (and this is mid winter), so in summer it would be be a significant problem unless you have a vantilation systems that can vent the heat outside.


- The Onkyo only has USB behind the front panel, whereas the Denon has front and back USB. I put an old 100GB laptop drive in a small USB enclosure so I can keep all my MP3s on it. The Denon lets me hide this drive in the back. The Onkyo requires the front panel to be open to get to the USB.


I could have lived with the Onkyo USB situation, but the heat was the deal breaker.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesugar* /forum/post/15431777
> 
> *Denon 3808 vs Onkyo 906*
> 
> 
> Observations:
> 
> - The video and audio from the Onkyo 906 is noticably better than the Denon 3808



Did you run Audyssey setup?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesugar* /forum/post/15431777
> 
> *Denon 3808 vs Onkyo 906*
> 
> 
> Observations:
> 
> - The video and audio from the Onkyo 906 is noticably better than the Denon 3808
> 
> - The Onkyo remote, front panel, and on screen menus are more intuitive and easier to use than the Denon.
> 
> - They were both excellent at reproducing multi-channel sources
> 
> - The Onkyo was significantly better at turning 2-channel sources into multi-channel



A couple of things here. First off, I don't think Owner's Threads are great places to make comparisons, as people have mostly made their purchases already and are coming here more for setup and operational advice. Secondly, many of the the observations you have made are highly subjective. "noticeably better", "more intuitive and easier" or "significantly better" tell us nothing (actually less than nothing because they bias the reader). You need to add some examples to prove your assertions although I can't see how Onkyo could make a GUI any worse than Denon (ditto for the remote), so partial concession points there. Thirdly, video processing is a given as the Onkyo uses the Reon and the Denon uses the video processing equivalent of a 10 year old Chevy. Other than that, you made the right choice.


----------



## lffisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15428555
> 
> 
> If the box is always sending an active signal over optical, maybe the 3808 on auto is thinking it's getting something over optical when the DVD/VCR is only sending audio info over the analog outs.
> 
> 
> Most DVD/VCR boxes have two sets of outputs, one for DVD/VCR and one for just the DVD. The easiest solution would be to use both sets of audio/video outputs and run them to the receiver so you would be using a separate input when you watch a DVD and another input for the VCR.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/15428601
> 
> 
> I didn't see that you mentioned what video connections you are using, but if you are using analog connections, similar to Aaron's suggestion, how about using a Y-splitter on each analog video plug to run one set of video to one set of inputs on the Denon and the other side to a separate input.
> 
> 
> If your VCR/DVD has two sets of video outputs, that would definitely be the easiest, if not, I think you should be able to split each analog video cable to two different inputs on the Denon (each with an associated audio connection as well so that you can select the correct input depending on what you're watching).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15430553
> 
> 
> Why not just set up two sources, VCR and DVD? Configure video and audio as necessary for each.





Thanks for the suggestions. I decided to take the composite out and a Y-splitter and run one composite yellow video and the digital audio out to "DVD", and the other composite yellow video and the RCA R/L and send them to the "VCR" input.


So I will use two input for one box. No biggie - it works.



BUT, I do have an issue playing VCR tapes through the 3808 though. If the composite yellow is hooked up directly to the Panasonic PZ800 TV, the video looks fine. HOWEVER, if I send the VCR tape video to the 3808, the screen cuts out and goes all black every couple of seconds. It seems the 3808 is having some sort of trouble with the VCR tape signal from the JVC - especially weird is when I hit the Set-Up menu option on the VCR, the 3808 doesn't like the blue screen menu and sends all black screen to the TV. It all works fine when the VCR is directly connected to the TV.


Note that the same exact cable setup works just fine when playing a DVD instead of VCR in that JVC VCR/DVD combo. It only swicthes to all black when the VCR is being played, not a DVD.



I can't imagine why a direct connection to the TV for playing a VCR tape works fine, but the 3808 doesn't like the incoming signal. Yet the same exact wire is used when playing a DVD in the VCR/DVD combo unit and the 3808 is OK with that.


Weird. I should not that the problem playing VCR tapes happens irrespective of using the Y splitter - it happens even without that setup.


Ideas?


Thanks.


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikesugar* /forum/post/15431777
> 
> *Denon 3808 vs Onkyo 906*
> 
> 
> I am a long-time Onkyo lover (TX 108 from 1988) and I had been saving up for the Onkyo 906 when a family member unexpectedly got me a Denon 3808 as a gift.
> 
> 
> Since I intend to keep my next receiver for another 10-20 years, I wanted to be sure the 3808 was an OK subsitiute for the Onkyo, so I picked up a 906, expecting to exercise the 30-day return on one of them.
> 
> 
> I did some unscientific quick side-by side comparisons and here are my findings:
> 
> 
> The System:
> 
> - Denon 3808 vs Onkyo 906
> 
> - Klipsch Heresy front speakers (the real ones from 1988)
> 
> - Klipsch RC 52 center channel
> 
> - Klipsch R-5650-S In Wall Rear surround speakers
> 
> - Sony PS3 source (via HDMI)
> 
> - Comcast HD DVR source (via HDMI)
> 
> - Sharp Aquous 46" 120Hz LCD
> 
> 
> Observations:
> 
> - The video and audio from the Onkyo 906 is noticably better than the Denon 3808
> 
> - The Onkyo remote, front panel, and on screen menus are more intuitive and easier to use than the Denon.
> 
> - They were both excellent at reproducing multi-channel sources
> 
> - The Onkyo was significantly better at turning 2-channel sources into multi-channel
> 
> 
> 
> The Verdict: Even though the Onkyo was better in almost all respects I decided to keep the Denon and return the Onkyo for two reasons:
> 
> 
> - The Onkyo runs hot. I know they are designed to run hot and they can handle it, but it literally heated up the room to uncomfortable levels (and this is mid winter), so in summer it would be be a significant problem unless you have a vantilation systems that can vent the heat outside.
> 
> 
> - The Onkyo only has USB behind the front panel, whereas the Denon has front and back USB. I put an old 100GB laptop drive in a small USB enclosure so I can keep all my MP3s on it. The Denon lets me hide this drive in the back. The Onkyo requires the front panel to be open to get to the USB.
> 
> 
> I could have lived with the Onkyo USB situation, but the heat was the deal breaker.



Now you are going to tell me that you connected them HDMI for audio and the Onkyo sounds better


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/15432661
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> BUT, I do have an issue playing VCR tapes through the 3808 though. If the composite yellow is hooked up directly to the Panasonic PZ800 TV, the video looks fine. HOWEVER, if I send the VCR tape video to the 3808, the screen cuts out and goes all black every couple of seconds. It seems the 3808 is having some sort of trouble with the VCR tape signal from the JVC - especially weird is when I hit the Set-Up menu option on the VCR, the 3808 doesn't like the blue screen menu and sends all black screen to the TV. It all works fine when the VCR is directly connected to the TV.
> 
> 
> Note that the same exact cable setup works just fine when playing a DVD instead of VCR in that JVC VCR/DVD combo. It only swicthes to all black when the VCR is being played, not a DVD.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Check out the last note on page 8 of the manual. It mentions something about problems with some video signals. There was a guy a while back that couldn't get his SMS-1 to display through the 3808. I have a simular problem with my Sony VCR. It plays fine. It's just that the menu won't display. The screen just goes blue. I had to run a separate composite cable directly to my TV to set the VCR clock.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15430968
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I don't think there is any way to change the aspect bars. You may have to alter your viewing habits.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15424397
> 
> 
> I have this receiver hooked up to an SA8300HD and a TH58PZ800 display. Since a lot of the content I watch is infact SD, is there a way to get the Denon to use gray bars for letterboxing instead of black ones? (don't want to risk burn in when im watching SD TV Shows/Movies)
> 
> 
> I have my SA8300HD set to Auto DVI/HDMI and it auto outputs the right resolution and I have my TV configured to use the "FULL" setting. I obviously can change the TV to use 4:3 but I would prefer to make as simple as possible for some users.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that I changed the settings on both the Plasma and the Cable STB to explicitly use Bright bars and not Dark ones but it seems to make no difference as the bars still appear black which leads me to believe the AVR is to blame.




Hmm, it sounds like you're using SARA on the 8300HD. On Passport/Mystro-ODN version, if you set your PRIMARY aspect ratio as 4:3, you can get "full/zoomed" view on SD content and 16:4 on HD content. I was surprised how "good" the SD content looked w/o the letter boxing.


Of course, the above worked on my 8300HD and 8300HDC running Passport and ODN repectively. It may not work (may not have the same option) on your box.


----------



## CiaFlux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiovideogeek* /forum/post/15430968
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I didnt see anything in the 3808 to change the bars but I set my Directv box up to use grey bars and it output grey bars on the SD channels but not the HD.


Are you sure you set up the cable box correctly? If yes does your cable box automatically put you on the HD version of a channel if available?


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyork* /forum/post/15429295
> 
> 
> Has there been any know issues with the ethernet ports on the 3808? I cannot get mine to retrieve an IP address via DHCP, and a static address does not work either. I have tried different cat5 wires, different switch ports, and even tested the wires and ports with a computer. I'm running out of ideas. Does anyone have any suggestions? I would appreciate your help. Thanks...



Sorry if this is too obvious, but make sure the DHCP setting is turned 'on'. This was my stumbling block, then all worked fine.


----------



## 4i2fly

I just updated the firmware and after going through Audyssey several times to recalibrate the system I am getting bogus distance check for all speakers. The distances are all in the range of 0.1ft...anyone have any idea what could have gone wrong?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/15432661
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I decided to take the composite out and a Y-splitter and run one composite yellow video and the digital audio out to "DVD", and the other composite yellow video and the RCA R/L and send them to the "VCR" input.
> 
> 
> So I will use two input for one box. No biggie - it works.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, I do have an issue playing VCR tapes through the 3808 though. If the composite yellow is hooked up directly to the Panasonic PZ800 TV, the video looks fine. HOWEVER, if I send the VCR tape video to the 3808, the screen cuts out and goes all black every couple of seconds. It seems the 3808 is having some sort of trouble with the VCR tape signal from the JVC - especially weird is when I hit the Set-Up menu option on the VCR, the 3808 doesn't like the blue screen menu and sends all black screen to the TV. It all works fine when the VCR is directly connected to the TV.
> 
> 
> Note that the same exact cable setup works just fine when playing a DVD instead of VCR in that JVC VCR/DVD combo. It only swicthes to all black when the VCR is being played, not a DVD.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine why a direct connection to the TV for playing a VCR tape works fine, but the 3808 doesn't like the incoming signal. Yet the same exact wire is used when playing a DVD in the VCR/DVD combo unit and the 3808 is OK with that.
> 
> 
> Weird. I should not that the problem playing VCR tapes happens irrespective of using the Y splitter - it happens even without that setup.
> 
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I'd like to repeat a suggestion made twice before (once by me and once by dloose). Instead of using two physical video inputs via your Y-split use only one input by assigning it to two different input settings. This ought to work with either cinch or composite signal, so I'd stick to composite due to higher bandwidth.

I guess your screen blanking might result from poor video-signal quality which might become too heavy to cope with vor the Denon scaler to cope with. You could check that by disabling A to H-conversion. If I'm right, the blackouts should cease. Maybe that poor analog signal quality can result in all-or-nothing errors while being converted to digital. This would be consistent to DVD playback without the problems because of better signal quality there.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15432129
> 
> 
> A couple of things here. First off, I don't think Owner's Threads are great places to make comparisons, as people have mostly made their purchases already and are coming here more for setup and operational advice. Secondly, many of the the observations you have made are highly subjective. "noticeably better", "more intuitive and easier" or "significantly better" tell us nothing (actually less than nothing because they bias the reader). You need to add some examples to prove your assertions although I can't see how Onkyo could make a GUI any worse than Denon (ditto for the remote), so partial concession points there. Thirdly, video processing is a given as the Onkyo uses the Reon and the Denon uses the video processing equivalent of a 10 year old Chevy. Other than that, you made the right choice.



Well I for one have been following this thread because I have been strongly considering the purchase of a 3808 to replace my old DD 5.1 "ready" Onkyo. I dont thnk I have noticed any posts about the video performance of the 3808 having issues. Is this a real problem with this unit? One of the main objectives is to have an AVR that all HD vid is switched through and I certainly want the best picture possible. Please tell me more about this or point me in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/15438532
> 
> 
> Well I for one have been following this thread because I have been strongly considering the purchase of a 3808 to replace my old DD 5.1 "ready" Onkyo. I dont thnk I have noticed any posts about the video performance of the 3808 having issues. Is this a real problem with this unit? One of the main objectives is to have an AVR that all HD vid is switched through and I certainly want the best picture possible. Please tell me more about this or point me in the right direction. Thanks.



Its not that the video processing is poor but that the newer units are just better at it. The only time I find the 3808 video processing is a let down is when I run 1080p. Probably best to let the amp pass everything through and let the monitor do the upscaling (or do it before the amp). As always, YMMV. One thing about the Faroudja chip used in the 3808 is that it has been around for a LONG time (technology-wise) and any and all bugs have probably been worked out.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15439496
> 
> 
> Its not that the video processing is poor but that the newer units are just better at it. The only time I find the 3808 video processing is a let down is when I run 1080p. Probably best to let the amp pass everything through and let the monitor do the upscaling (or do it before the amp). As always, YMMV. One thing about the Faroudja chip used in the 3808 is that it has been around for a LONG time (technology-wise) and any and all bugs have probably been worked out.



I have my 3808 handle all the video and audio with one HDMI running into my 73" Mitsy and I see no issues w/1080p!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15439598
> 
> 
> I have my 3808 handle all the video and audio with one HDMI running into my 73" Mitsy and I see no issues w/1080p!



The issue is 1080i deinterlacing in particular. See the cnet review: http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers...?tag=mncol;lst 



> Quote:
> Unfortunately, the 1080i deinterlacing performance of the AVR-3808CI isn't up to snuff. We used Silicon Optics HQV test suite on Blu-ray in the Panasonic DMP-BD30, outputting a 1080i signal via HDMI to the AVR-3808CI, and with HDMI-to-HDMI scaling enabled--which means the receiver was responsible for the 1080i deinterlacing. The AVR-3808CI failed both the Video Resolution Loss test and the Film Resolution Loss Test, failing to deliver full 1080p resolution and instead displaying a strobelike effect on the most detailed parts of the image. On the second part of the Film Resolution Loss Test, the panning shot across Raymond James Stadium looked significantly softer than when the 1080i deinterlacing is properly implemented.



I notice the strobe-like effect on my plasma panel occasionally. Now its not something that will stop most people from purchasing the 3808 as I see it as a small problem only because the monitor is probably the best place to deinterlace anyway. I just had to be fair in my criticism of the comparison to the Onkyo 906. The Reon is hands down the better video processor if you need 1080i deinterlacing.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15439874
> 
> 
> The issue is 1080i deinterlacing in particular. See the cnet review: http://reviews.cnet.com/av-receivers...?tag=mncol;lst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice the strobe-like effect on my plasma panel occasionally. Now its not something that will stop most people from purchasing the 3808 as I see it as a small problem only because the monitor is probably the best place to deinterlace anyway. I just had to be fair in my criticism of the comparison to the Onkyo 906. The Reon is hands down the better video processor if you need 1080i deinterlacing.



So as long as what I'm pumping in is either 1080p (Blu-Ray) or 720p (HD content on cable) there are no 'issues' with the 3808 - but, I'm surmising, anything in 1080i from HD content on cable is affected. But, it's nothing I've noticed.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15440087
> 
> 
> So as long as what I'm pumping in is either 1080p (Blu-Ray) or 720p (HD content on cable) there are no 'issues' with the 3808 - but, I'm surmising, anything in 1080i from HD content on cable is affected. But, it's nothing I've noticed.



As long as you don't let the 3808 do the deinterlacing, even 1080i is unaffected and its not noticeable all the time or on all displays so its not a problem for most.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15440445
> 
> 
> As long as you don't let the 3808 do the deinterlacing, even 1080i is unaffected and its not noticeable all the time or on all displays so its not a problem for most.



Hmm - I DO have the 3808 upscaling everything HDMI-HDMI - so I'd have to believe it's 'messing' with every video that comes through the HDMI 'in' regardless of the native resolution being sent 'in'.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15440473
> 
> 
> Hmm - I DO have the 3808 upscaling everything HDMI-HDMI - so I'd have to believe it's 'messing' with every video that comes through the HDMI 'in' regardless of the native resolution being sent 'in'.



Then you are fortunate that your display doesn't show the artifacts. As I said, not a problem to most people most of the time.


----------



## gregt911

Hey all...


I struggled through the search function on this monster of a thread and found that many of you have been able to program the Harmony One Activity to set up internet radio... unfortuantely I have not been able to figure out how to select the ethernet interface as an input or how to go to the internet radio function....


I sure would appreciate step by step instructions...


Also... how do you populate the 'favorites' list in the internet radio menu? This has me baffled. It looks like pressing a "Memory" button should do it, but I've not been able to locate a "Memory" button on any of the remotes










TIA


-cf


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15440769
> 
> 
> Hey all...
> 
> 
> I struggled through the search function on this monster of a thread and found that many of you have been able to program the Harmony One Activity to set up internet radio... unfortuantely I have not been able to figure out how to select the ethernet interface as an input or how to go to the internet radio function....
> 
> 
> I sure would appreciate step by step instructions...
> 
> 
> Also... how do you populate the 'favorites' list in the internet radio menu? This has me baffled. It looks like pressing a "Memory" button should do it, but I've not been able to locate a "Memory" button on any of the remotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> -cf



The input you want is "Net/USB". If you start with a "listen to Music" activity you can get most of what you need.


If you select net/usb on the main remote, memory is in the bottom right-hand corner of the touch screen. You can use that to program the One on a custom button but the Logitech database should have the memory button there already You just need to assign it on the activity.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/15438532
> 
> 
> I dont thnk I have noticed any posts about the video performance of the 3808 having issues. Is this a real problem with this unit?



No issues or problems, just the choice of hardware used. Look up the info on the Faroudja and Reon video chips. The Faroudja is an older design, a bit less capable than the newer Reon.


This is probably only really going to matter to you if you're up-scaling the video signals, though. If your source is 1080p and you aren't up-scaling, then the up-scaling capabilities of the AVR you choose aren't going to matter at all.


Also, if you are planning to use the up-scaling, look at your source. Will it matter that much? If you're using a 10-year-old VCR, with 12-year-old tapes, and up-scaling to 1080p to use a huge projector or something, there's no video chipset in the world that's going to make that source look as good as a BluRay disk.


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15440769
> 
> 
> Hey all...
> 
> 
> I struggled through the search function on this monster of a thread and found that many of you have been able to program the Harmony One Activity to set up internet radio... unfortuantely I have not been able to figure out how to select the ethernet interface as an input or how to go to the internet radio function....
> 
> 
> I sure would appreciate step by step instructions...
> 
> 
> Also... how do you populate the 'favorites' list in the internet radio menu? This has me baffled. It looks like pressing a "Memory" button should do it, but I've not been able to locate a "Memory" button on any of the remotes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> -cf





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15440914
> 
> 
> The input you want is "Net/USB". If you start with a "listen to Music" activity you can get most of what you need.
> 
> 
> If you select net/usb on the main remote, memory is in the bottom right-hand corner of the touch screen. You can use that to program the One on a custom button but the Logitech database should have the memory button there already You just need to assign it on the activity.



The problem is selection for "Net/USB" isn't offered as a choice. I am offered

only Phono, CD, Tuner, VDR, V.Aux, SFT TAPE, SAT, TV, VCR1, iPod, DVR, Source input is missing"


The device is listed by Harmony as "DenonAVR-3808CI" and everything else seems to work....


I tried going through the Source input is missing to set it up, but still am not offered that choice... I am stumped


----------



## scolumbo

I had to "learn" the Net/USB command from the Denon remote to my Harmony One because the Logitech database is missing "Net/USB."


Also, the "VDP" source input is the same as the "HDP" input.


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/15441292
> 
> 
> I had to "learn" the Net/USB command from the Denon remote to my Harmony One because the Logitech database is missing "Net/USB."
> 
> 
> Also, the "VDP" source input is the same as the "HDP" input.



ahhhh... that helps. once i learn the 'NET/USB' command, how is that added to the input source list?


and yes i stumbled on the 'VDP' thing....


----------



## houseloop

Hi everyone. Im currently having some problems (hopefully configuration related) with my AVR-3808. Im trying to pass from my PS3 machine LPCM signal into my receiver but so far unsuccesfully. All settings on PS3 machine are configured correctly (after looking through several posts), my receiver indicates the signal correctly (MULTI CH IN) but i get NO sound whatsoever. My speaker configuration is 5.1.

I tried all several possibilities on PS3 and on my AVR and still no change. Im beginning to think that my AVR is faulty. I also update my both machines firmware uptodate.


Today I connected a Sony BDP S350 bluray to my AVR and played a BD disc which included DTS-HD MA (movie was "Wanted"). Before playing the movie i ran through the bluray configuration and made sure that hdmi output was set to 'bitstream' since the S350 does not decode the DTS-HD MA format. When i tried to play the DTS-HD MA, there was no signal passing through my AVR. I checked the 'Audio Signal Information' on my AVR and it was indicated as "Unknown". Now im starting to really think that somethings wrong with my AVR or my HDMI cable, which i use QED HDMI.



Thank you


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15441375
> 
> 
> ahhhh... that helps. once i learn the 'NET/USB' command, how is that added to the input source list?
> 
> 
> and yes i stumbled on the 'VDP' thing....




Thx all... got it to work










Now I'll need the remainder of '09 to get all the channels set up properly ... we need a primer thread on Internet Radio / Denon. Way too many options and the built in browser is minimal at best....


Look forward to a bunch of newbie questions


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15441375
> 
> 
> ahhhh... that helps. once i learn the 'NET/USB' command, how is that added to the input source list?



Learn the Net/USB command to the Device for the 3808CI and then just add that command either to an existing Activity, or create a new Activity for Internet Radio.


I created two new Activities - Listen to Net Radio and Watch Net Radio, the difference being that Listen to Net Radio only turns on the 3808CI and switches the source input to Net/USB, while Watch Net Radio also turns on my TV. With the TV on, I can see the programming info better and it also makes it easier to go to Favorites, Media Server, etc. If I just want to listen to a station without firing up the TV, I use Listen to Net Radio.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15441638
> 
> 
> Now I'll need the remainder of '09 to get all the channels set up properly ... we need a primer thread on Internet Radio / Denon. Way too many options and the built in browser is minimal at best....



Totally agree. Since I've had my 3808CI for all of 2 weeks, I've spent countless hours already setting up my Favorites and Presets. Browsing for stations is a pain. However, I never realized how much I would use the Internet Radio function when I upgraded from my 3805.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/15441736
> 
> 
> Totally agree. Since I've had my 3808CI for all of 2 weeks, I've spent countless hours already setting up my Favorites and Presets. Browsing for stations is a pain.



From what I understand - you can use your browser to search and select favorites MUCH easier than using the Denon GUI.


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15441748
> 
> 
> From what I understand - you can use your browser to search and select favorites MUCH easier than using the Denon GUI.



please 'splain how one does this? tia


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15441761
> 
> 
> please 'splain how one does this? tia



Taken from the CNET review:


In addition to streaming files off your PC, the Ethernet connection can be used to access Internet radio stations and podcasts. When you first jump into the Internet radio section, you are likely to be overwhelmed--there are thousands of stations from all over the world and the sluggishness of the interface makes it very tedious to truly browse. Luckily, you can circumvent the process by registering online at RadioDenon, where you can browse and select your favorite Internet radio stations (and even add your own). The nice part is that after you choose your favorites your Internet-connected AVR-3808CI will download them so you can navigate a much more manageable list of your favorite Internet radio stations. The site says it will take a day to update, but it happened nearly immediately for us.


----------



## houseloop

is there anyone who could help me with the various issues i have with my AVR?


thanks


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15441783
> 
> 
> Taken from the CNET review:
> 
> 
> In addition to streaming files off your PC, the Ethernet connection can be used to access Internet radio stations and podcasts. When you first jump into the Internet radio section, you are likely to be overwhelmed--there are thousands of stations from all over the world and the sluggishness of the interface makes it very tedious to truly browse. Luckily, you can circumvent the process by registering online at RadioDenon, where you can browse and select your favorite Internet radio stations (and even add your own). The nice part is that after you choose your favorites your Internet-connected AVR-3808CI will download them so you can navigate a much more manageable list of your favorite Internet radio stations. The site says it will take a day to update, but it happened nearly immediately for us.



cool... must try - thx


----------



## scolumbo

Yes, I must try this. So I've wasted countless hours? Oh well.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15440769
> 
> 
> Also... how do you populate the 'favorites' list in the internet radio menu?



Go to http://www.radiodenon.com and set it up there. The receiver will pull your choices down from there, and you're good to go.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15441783
> 
> 
> Taken from the CNET review:
> 
> 
> In addition to streaming files off your PC, the Ethernet connection can be used to access Internet radio stations and podcasts. When you first jump into the Internet radio section, you are likely to be overwhelmed--there are thousands of stations from all over the world and the sluggishness of the interface makes it very tedious to truly browse. Luckily, you can circumvent the process by registering online at RadioDenon, where you can browse and select your favorite Internet radio stations (and even add your own). The nice part is that after you choose your favorites your Internet-connected AVR-3808CI will download them so you can navigate a much more manageable list of your favorite Internet radio stations. The site says it will take a day to update, but it happened nearly immediately for us.



lol, funny how timing is everything. I just tried this earlier today. I haven't been home yet to see if it will update. For reference, you will need your 3808 mac address to use as an "ID", then with the addition of an e-mail address you should be off to the races.


What is also nice, when you get into whatever list (by, genre, artist, or whatever) you can just add to favorites, create a new favorites category to add to, or play the radio station for a bit to see if you want to add it to your favorites. As another posted, somewhere there is an option to add a radio station that is not on any of their lists. I have not tried that. I wonder if it is possible to add one of the free Rhapsody channel radio stations as a favorite. By the way....has anyone who did the $100 upgrade utilized the free Rhapsody trial yet?


Happy streaming!







....and I don't mean as a result of drinking too much beer. New Year's is over.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *houseloop* /forum/post/15441845
> 
> 
> is there anyone who could help me with the various issues i have with my AVR?



Probably, yes. What are they?


----------



## diabolik

Hi all, just wanted to chime in, after searching this forum extensively I went and picked this up on boxing day, an upgrade from my HK AVR300. A substantial upgrade to be sure.


Config:


Denon AVR3808CI Receiver

Sharp Aquos 46D82U LCD display

Panasonic DMP-BD35 Blu Ray

Scientific Atlanta 8300HD PVR

Xbox 360 Elite


Speakers are Paradigm CC350 center, Studio ADP rears, an older sub and Nuance towers (the latter two soon to be replaced)


I wired my house for Cat6 ethernet and have a Windows 2008 Server downstairs with all my mp3s on it. It is also a VMWare server with a Vista Home Premium guest. The vista VM serves as a media extender and I also have TVersity running on it for the AVR DLNA capability.


This receiver is everything I ever wanted, I giggled like a schoolgirl when I got the music streaming going







By creating shares on the server and having TVersity access them via a mapped drive, I am able to stream my full music collection (a few hundred gigs) over to the Denon which works perfectly with playlists (.PLS format) and individual files. Being able to set it up through a web browser is something else I appreciate, and can see myself setting up zones in the future. I dabbled in Internet Radio and that works like a charm too.


The sound is fantastic, I didn't think it would have made that big a difference but even regular TV sounds much better. I knew that video switching would work without a hitch but I didn't expect the receiver to handle audio so well... Receiver seems to switch flawlessly between Dolby digital and stereo (Pro Logic) signals from the PVR depending what channel you're on, awesome!


I am still playing a lot, but so far I am loving this thing.


-J


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15441761
> 
> 
> please 'splain how one does this? tia



Go here:

http://www.radiodenon.com/setupapp/d...n.asp?Lngy=eng


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *houseloop* /forum/post/15441396
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Im currently having some problems (hopefully configuration related) with my AVR-3808. Im trying to pass from my PS3 machine LPCM signal into my receiver but so far unsuccesfully. All settings on PS3 machine are configured correctly (after looking through several posts), my receiver indicates the signal correctly (MULTI CH IN) but i get NO sound whatsoever. My speaker configuration is 5.1.
> 
> I tried all several possibilities on PS3 and on my AVR and still no change. Im beginning to think that my AVR is faulty. I also update my both machines firmware uptodate.
> 
> 
> Today I connected a Sony BDP S350 bluray to my AVR and played a BD disc which included DTS-HD MA (movie was "Wanted"). Before playing the movie i ran through the bluray configuration and made sure that hdmi output was set to 'bitstream' since the S350 does not decode the DTS-HD MA format. When i tried to play the DTS-HD MA, there was no signal passing through my AVR. I checked the 'Audio Signal Information' on my AVR and it was indicated as "Unknown". Now im starting to really think that somethings wrong with my AVR or my HDMI cable, which i use QED HDMI.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Are you getting any sound from the receiver from other sources?


----------



## spyork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/15435901
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is too obvious, but make sure the DHCP setting is turned 'on'. This was my stumbling block, then all worked fine.



Thanks for the suggestion. I've already tried both DHCP and static IP addresses.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Have had this receiver for about 6 months, an upgrade from the 3805.

It's hooked up to a ISF calibrated Samsung HLS6187W:

Samsung BD-UP5000 Blu/HD DVD player

DirectTV HR22 HD DVR

It's great to have the advanced HD audio codecs light up on the Denon's display!

Am interested in the Denon feature package, especially for the Audyssey Dynamic Volume. Any thoughts?

Also wondering about the i/p scaler built into the 3806ci, mostly to improve signal from some DirectTV broadcast. Is that introducing unneeded processing since my TV should do this as well, automatically?

Best,

James W Barron


----------



## houseloop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/15443858
> 
> 
> Are you getting any sound from the receiver from other sources?




yes i do..everything else working just fine.. Its just my receiver cannot regognized the new HD audio formats. Its really weird.. I also went to the store where i bought it and they couldnt find out what was the problem. We also compare my AVR's settings with another one (same model) and everything were the same. The only difference is that mine was firmware updated and the other one was not. But again the same problem occured before applying the firmware update( afterall that was the main reason why i updated it).


Im really confused really. Its like my AVR-3808 behaves exactly like an older model of Denon which doesnt include the HD-audio decoders. Its like the hardware that carries is from an older model and has the chassis of the new. I hope thats not it. I dont think that Denon would do such a thing.


Im also very suprised that no one on the internet has or had this problem; i read for many other problems with this AVR (which i dont have) but none of mine.


Im going to contact UK Denon about this since my Dealer here doenst have any clue about this problem. My AVR is under warranty but maybe because i update its firmware might cause my problem with the warranty but i hope not since the update was made under the Denon Option Menu.


----------



## schmoppa

I am working on a system with a 3808, a center channel speaker with a subwoofer (Definitive Technology CLR2500, frequency response 20Hz - 30KHz), front and rear surround speakers without a subwoofer, and a dedicated subwoofer.


I ran audyssey and was informed that the crossover for the center channel crossover was set to 150Hz, while the rear surround crossovers were set to 100Hz.


Should I manually set the center to closer to maybe 30Hz? Also, I can't seem to set the center speaker to "large" while keeping the front sides to small. It autochanges the entries for me...


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sledge75* /forum/post/15270237
> 
> 
> If the Dynamic EQ indicator has a box around it, it means the Dynamic Volume is active also. The Dynamic EQ indicator with no box means just Dynamic EQ.



How does one enable Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Level ? I'm at wits end sifting through manuals and menus....


TIA - advice much appreciated...


-cf


----------



## Jeje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15446720
> 
> 
> How does one enable Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Level ? I'm at wits end sifting through manuals and menus....



Menu --> Parameters --> Audio --> Audyssey Settings


----------



## chrisdogmlb

Hey all,


I am going to be looking to purchase a new receiver soon as my 3805 is out of date and am between two denons, the 3808 and the 4308. I am weighing the differences for $1000 and justifying if the later is worth the higher dollar.


I will be running a PS3 via HDMI 1.3a to the receiver to pass audio and 1080P video. The audio will be coming LPCM from the PS3. I was wondering about the AL24+ processing on the two receivers. I know Denon claims that LPCM is the trigger for AL24, but they claim only the stereo channels are affected. What about the surrounds and center channel? Also, if AL24+ is not on the surrounds would AL24 be there instead? All of the movies I have right now are only 96kHz audio, I don't have any 192kHz nor do I plan on buying any. When the audio is coming in from the PS3 at 5.1 LPCM or 7.1 LPCM would AL24 light up on both receivers or just the 4308? Anyone have this combo and seen this? I will be going to a best buy magnolia sometime soon to test this with HDMI if i could, just wondering if anyone had tried this yet.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## gregt911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeje2* /forum/post/15446742
> 
> 
> Menu --> Parameters --> Audio --> Audyssey Settings



Thx... after my wife wakes up, I'll give it a go


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregt911* /forum/post/15446795
> 
> 
> Thx... after my wife wakes up, I'll give it a go



Or you could just hit the Parameters button on the included remote.


Brian


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrisdogmlb* /forum/post/15446791
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I am going to be looking to purchase a new receiver soon as my 3805 is out of date and am between two denons, the 3808 and the 4308. I am weighing the differences for $1000 and justifying if the later is worth the higher dollar.
> 
> 
> I will be running a PS3 via HDMI 1.3a to the receiver to pass audio and 1080P video. The audio will be coming LPCM from the PS3. I was wondering about the AL24+ processing on the two receivers. I know Denon claims that LPCM is the trigger for AL24, but they claim only the stereo channels are affected. What about the surrounds and center channel? Also, if AL24+ is not on the surrounds would AL24 be there instead? All of the movies I have right now are only 96kHz audio, I don't have any 192kHz nor do I plan on buying any. When the audio is coming in from the PS3 at 5.1 LPCM or 7.1 LPCM would AL24 light up on both receivers or just the 4308? Anyone have this combo and seen this? I will be going to a best buy magnolia sometime soon to test this with HDMI if i could, just wondering if anyone had tried this yet.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



What movies are at 96khz? or do you just have the PS3 set to output 96khz? The movies are typically at 48khz.


The 4308 has Advanced AL24 on all channels.

The 3808 has AL24+ on the FL and FR and AL24 on the other channels(not sure about surround back).


I chose the 3808 because I didn't think the price premium was worth the few extra features. If the DACs in the 4308 would have been a step above the 3808 then I may have gone with the 4308 but the DACs are identicl.


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *houseloop* /forum/post/15441396
> 
> 
> ....trying to pass from my PS3 machine LPCM signal into my receiver but so far unsuccesfully. All settings on PS3 machine are configured correctly (after looking through several posts), my receiver indicates the signal correctly (MULTI CH IN) but i get NO sound whatsoever. My speaker configuration is 5.1...Today I connected a Sony BDP S350 bluray to my AVR and played a BD disc which included DTS-HD MA...When i tried to play the DTS-HD MA, there was no signal passing through my AVR. I checked the 'Audio Signal Information' on my AVR and it was indicated as "Unknown"....somethings wrong with my AVR or my HDMI cable, which i use QED HDMI...



I have a BDP-S350 connected to my AVR-3808CI via HDMI. BDP-S350 is on latest firmware 7.2.010. 3808 is also on latest firmware.


Playing a Blu-Ray DTS-HD MA disc (The Who at Kilburn: 1977), receiver front panel says "DTS-HD MSTR", and these indicators are lit: DTS, DIG., HDMI, AUTO, MAIN. The channel input lights on the left show 5.1 and the monitor output lights on the right show 5.1.


BDP-S350 config:


Setup->Audio->Audio Output Priority: HDMI

Audio (HDMI): Auto

BD Audio Setting: Direct


Receiver Audio Input Signal shows:

Surround mode: DTS-HD MSTR

Signal: DTS-HD MSTR

fs: 48 Khz

Format: 3/2/.1


Suggestions: if your Blu-Ray disc has multiple sound tracks (stereo, DD 5.1, DTS-HD) make sure DTS-HD is selected.


Verify your BDP-S350 is on the latest firmware. Version is listed under setup. Firmware updates available here: http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-do...99&mdl=BDPS350 


Verify BDP-S350 is connected to receiver via only HDMI, not optical Toslink.


Verify BDP-S350 config settings are as above.


Receiver should not say "MULTI CH IN" for a DTS-HD source.


----------



## houseloop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15447012
> 
> 
> I have a BDP-S350 connected to my AVR-3808CI via HDMI. BDP-S350 is on latest firmware 7.2.010. 3808 is also on latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Playing a Blu-Ray DTS-HD MA disc (The Who at Kilburn: 1977), receiver front panel says "DTS-HD MSTR", and these indicators are lit: DTS, DIG., HDMI, AUTO, MAIN. The channel input lights on the left show 5.1 and the monitor output lights on the right show 5.1.
> 
> 
> BDP-S350 config:
> 
> 
> Setup->Audio->Audio Output Priority: HDMI
> 
> Audio (HDMI): Auto
> 
> BD Audio Setting: Direct
> 
> 
> Receiver Audio Input Signal shows:
> 
> Surround mode: DTS-HD MSTR
> 
> Signal: DTS-HD MSTR
> 
> fs: 48 Khz
> 
> Format: 3/2/.1
> 
> 
> Suggestions: if your Blu-Ray disc has multiple sound tracks (stereo, DD 5.1, DTS-HD) make sure DTS-HD is selected.
> 
> 
> Verify your BDP-S350 is on the latest firmware. Version is listed under setup. Firmware updates available here: http://esupport.sony.com/perl/swu-do...99&mdl=BDPS350
> 
> 
> Verify BDP-S350 is connected to receiver via only HDMI, not optical Toslink.
> 
> 
> Verify BDP-S350 config settings are as above.
> 
> 
> Receiver should not say "MULTI CH IN" for a DTS-HD source.



Im afraid i did all those things u said and still no luck..

I took my AVR to my dealer and we also connected it with the 2500BT player and still my AVR couldnt recognize the HD-audio signal. Im 99% that its faulty and i also wanted to ask if by update the firmware of my AVR's do i violate any of the warranty rules?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15444769
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> Have had this receiver for about 6 months, an upgrade from the 3805.
> 
> It's hooked up to a ISF calibrated Samsung HLS6187W:
> 
> Samsung BD-UP5000 Blu/HD DVD player
> 
> DirectTV HR22 HD DVR
> 
> It's great to have the advanced HD audio codecs light up on the Denon's display!
> 
> Am interested in the Denon feature package, especially for the Audyssey Dynamic Volume. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also wondering about the i/p scaler built into the 3806ci, mostly to improve signal from some DirectTV broadcast. Is that introducing unneeded processing since my TV should do this as well, automatically?
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron



I think the feature pack upgrade is well worth it for Dynamic Volume and Eq alone. See the upgrade thread here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1065934 


As for the scaler, try it out for yourself as every monitor is different. Go with what looks best for you.


----------



## bravada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15424974
> 
> 
> Possible commercial power problem? Is the outlet properly grounded, and no voltage flux? What kind of power protection/conditioner do you have? A good one will indicate a proper ground and will show voltage (and/or amps) ins a window.
> 
> 
> Something else to check before you send your Denon off to the shop.



I've got a Panamax M7500-pro that the audio equipment is going through showing no problems on the power. I've also got a 1285 VA UPS on the TV and DVR with an LCD display showing 124 volts coming in from the utility. Given that the Panamax M7500-pro will shut down in a low voltage situation and it hasn't done so during these trips into protection mode leads me to believe there's no power issues.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15429804
> 
> 
> If your sub is configured as previously described, it shouldn't be pulling ANY power from the receiver during heavy base. It's a powered sub, right?
> 
> 
> What if you re-ran the Forbidden Kingdom test as is, EXCEPT for turning off the sub AC power? The receiver doesn't know it's off and will send the same signals. If it's a receiver problem it will still shut down. If it doesn't, that indicates the sub is possibly disrupting the receiver, possibly via AC power contention.



I re-ran the scene with sub's amp off and it still goes into protection mode so that eliminates that.


There's a new wrinkle in that it went into protection mode with dynamic EQ off last night watching Hellboy II. Despite it not sounding as good without dynamic EQ I got tired of it shutting down every 10 minutes so I went ahead and watched it with dynamic EQ off . At roughly 2/3 into the movie it went into protection mode. I turned it back on played the loud scene at a lower volume and when the scene was done turned it back up and finished the movie.


I'm even more baffled with this given all the loud scenes in Hellboy II. Even though it's a repeatable problem with loud scenes it's random as to which loud scene will trigger it. Given how the dynamic EQ takes the sound up another notch and gives it a little more umph I'll assume this extra umph is what pushed it into protection mode a little easier and made it seem like dynamic EQ was the problem.


When I get some free time I'll re-run the test disconnecting each speaker one by one and see if maybe one of the speakers has a problem when being played loud. I'm not ready to jump to the conclusion that the receiver needs repair due to the fact that my wife watches TV and plays video games all day with it on and it doesn't do this. Thanks for all the advise so far.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15447788
> 
> 
> I re-ran the scene with sub's amp off and it still goes into protection mode so that eliminates that.
> 
> 
> There's a new wrinkle in that it went into protection mode with dynamic EQ off last night watching Hellboy II.



It's got to be over heating. I've only got a couple of inches of space on each side and about 3 inches above mine so I added a couple of 12 V fans on a controller to make sure I have adequate airflow, so far so good. Did you mention what speakers you are driving (and more importantly how many ohms they are)?


----------



## Gary J

I replaced my 2807 with the 3808 and on Audyssey setup I got sp. detect and phase error on every speaker. I know the speakers are OK because everything ran well on the 2807. The 2nd through 8th, calculate and store went as normal. So I assume all is well?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15447870
> 
> 
> It's got to be over heating.



Very good point. Is the 3808 in a closed cabinet? Try opening the door - maybe even blowing a room fan at it - and test. If it runs fine, you need to get som airflow into the case/rack.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *houseloop* /forum/post/15447447
> 
> 
> I took my AVR to my dealer and we also connected it with the 2500BT player and still my AVR couldnt recognize the HD-audio signal. Im 99% that its faulty and i also wanted to ask if by update the firmware of my AVR's do i violate any of the warranty rules?



And your dealer let you walk out without solving your problem? Doesn't sound like much of a dealer to me. With that kind of support no reason not to buy on the internet.


How old is the unit? Couldn't they just swap it for a new one?


Updating the firmware should in no way invalidate your warranty. Have you tried doing a complete reset of the unit (pg 58 of the manual)? You will lose all your settings so do a backup first but it would be worth a try as a last resort.


----------



## houseloop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/15448156
> 
> 
> And your dealer let you walk out without solving your problem? Doesn't sound like much of a dealer to me. With that kind of support no reason not to buy on the internet.
> 
> 
> How old is the unit? Couldn't they just swap it for a new one?
> 
> 
> Updating the firmware should in no way invalidate your warranty. Have you tried doing a complete reset of the unit (pg 58 of the manual)? You will lose all your settings so do a backup first but it would be worth a try as a last resort.



I left it there so they can try resolve the problem. If not i guess they will replace it for me. Its 1 year old, but its warranty is 2years so Im covered.

I also did a hard reset before updating because i had that "login Failed" issue with the update but im afraid i didnt hard reset it after the update. But to tell you the truth im not sure if that will do anything since the same problem occured b4 the update.


Hopefully ill have news next week.


thanks


----------



## Beerstalker

Hey guys I've been gone a while and I was wondering if there has been any progress in fixing a couple of the issues I'm having. The first is I purchased the Audyssey upgrade and when I ran the setup my speaker distances were set weird, and the levels were all set at -12.0db. Do you still have to send the unit in for service to get this fixed?


The other problem is with the up and down arrows for moving the cursor around in the GUI menu. I'm using a Harmony One remote and the left and right buttons work fine, but the up and down buttons do not. I seem to remember someone figuring out how to fix this but I can't find it now.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15444769
> 
> 
> Am interested in the Denon feature package, especially for the Audyssey Dynamic Volume. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also wondering about the i/p scaler built into the 3806ci, mostly to improve signal from some DirectTV broadcast. Is that introducing unneeded processing since my TV should do this as well, automatically?
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron



If you watch a lot of over-the-air TV and hate having the commercials come on 10 db louder than the program content itself, Dynamic volume is a god send. I don't have cable/satellite so don't know of the loud commercial problem exists there, but if it does, ADV should work as well there. I haven't yet detected it degrading the dynamic range of the TV program content. It probably does a little, but not noticeably to my ears.


As for using the Denon or the TV to scale video resolution, the only way to be sure you have the best setup is to try it both ways. Compare it with the Denon doing the job and with the TV doing the job. Ideally you do this with a single program source so the input quality is the same.


Harrison


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/15436998
> 
> 
> I just updated the firmware and after going through Audyssey several times to recalibrate the system I am getting bogus distance check for all speakers. The distances are all in the range of 0.1ft...anyone have any idea what could have gone wrong?




Uh oh. I believe this is a FW corruption issue. If a microprocessor reset (resets EVERYTHING so back up your config) doesn't fix it, you have to call Denon.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hclarkx* /forum/post/15449826
> 
> 
> If you watch a lot of over-the-air TV and hate having the commercials come on 10 db louder than the program content itself, Dynamic volume is a god send. I don't have cable/satellite so don't know of the loud commercial problem exists there, but if it does, ADV should work as well there. I haven't yet detected it degrading the dynamic range of the TV program content. It probably does a little, but not noticeably to my ears.
> 
> 
> As for using the Denon or the TV to scale video resolution, the only way to be sure you have the best setup is to try it both ways. Compare it with the Denon doing the job and with the TV doing the job. Ideally you do this with a single program source so the input quality is the same.
> 
> 
> Harrison



Having Comcast cable- Dynamic volume does NOTHING to make the commercials quieter. And I do have the upgraded firmware.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15450719
> 
> 
> Having Comcast cable- Dynamic volume does NOTHING to make the commercials quieter. And I do have the upgraded firmware.



Make sure its on Evening or Midnight mode. Daytime does very little, IMO.


----------



## general23cmp

Would someone verify that I can perform Audyssey MultiEQ XT (8 positions) and Dynamic Volume with a Denon 3808 and without the aid of a professional/dealer? In other words, can I do all of these with the receiver, out of the box, myself?


The reason for the confusion if the lack of a "check mark" under "detailed specifications" for MultiEQ XT in 8 positions for this receiver. I dont see Dynamic Volume even listed.


Thanks.


----------



## MMonahan

I'm hoping this is how I post, as it's my first time. My HP Pavillion computer running Vista outputs HDMI to my Mitsubishi WD-65835 flawlessly. When I switch to running the HDMI output from the computer into the 3808CI with current firmware, it loads the windows screen, then eventually dies to the monitor's blue screen (meaning no input.) Windows finishes loading (according to the hard drive blinking light). It appears to be something that loads in windows and disrupts the HDMI connection. Apparently I can no longer load one driver at a time to pin it down in safe mode. When starting up in safe mode, I do not go to blue screen.


----------



## DragonI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schmoe* /forum/post/15278792
> 
> 
> Strange thing happened this evening. I was trying to hook up a new monitor to the 3808, and it wasn't working. Finally figured out that I had to power down the 3808 and turn things on in a specific order. I've heard of this weirdness with HDMI before so that wasn't the shocker.
> 
> 
> What I then discovered was that all of my on-screen displays stopped working! Change volumn - nothing shows on screen. Bring up the menu - nothing shows on screen. Even changing to Tuner or NET where the only thing displayed is Denon stuff didn't work - just displayed a gray screen.
> 
> 
> I was freaking out. I changed no settings on my Denon so this didn't make sense. I powered it down a few times. Didn't help. I then unplugged it, and that didn't help either, but apparently I didn't leave it unplugged long enough.
> 
> 
> At some point I tried unplugging again but this time it stayed unplugged longer (about two minutes) while I was fiddling with the display, and then everything started working again. The Denon fixed itself.
> 
> 
> Whew! Thought I was going to have to call support and be without a receiver for the holdiays. I hope this doesn't mean my Denon is on the fritz. Anyone else run into this before?



Thanks Schmoe!


I experienced the same thing. After following your instructions, everything is all good. The one symptom I had that was different was that my TV screen went blue like Windows blue screen of death


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15450513
> 
> 
> Uh oh. I believe this is a FW corruption issue. If a microprocessor reset (resets EVERYTHING so back up your config) doesn't fix it, you have to call Denon.



Sounds like I might have to try that too then huh (check my post #12229).


How do I go about backing up my config, and doing a microprocessor reset (bought my unit open box so I don't have a owner's guide).


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15451374
> 
> 
> Sounds like I might have to try that too then huh (check my post #12229).
> 
> 
> How do I go about backing up my config, and doing a microprocessor reset (bought my unit open box so I don't have a owner's guide).



Manual is available online at Denon.com. You need to connect via a browser from you PC to save the config.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *general23cmp* /forum/post/15451043
> 
> 
> Would someone verify that I can perform Audyssey MultiEQ XT (8 positions) and Dynamic Volume with a Denon 3808 and without the aid of a professional/dealer? In other words, can I do all of these with the receiver, out of the box, myself?
> 
> 
> The reason for the confusion if the lack of a "check mark" under "detailed specifications" for MultiEQ XT in 8 positions for this receiver. I dont see Dynamic Volume even listed.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




The Dyn EQ/VOl *may* require a FW upgrade depending on when you buy your 3808. It'll either have it or you may have to do buy the feature upgrade and then get a refund.


In terms of the 8 pos MultEQ XT, yes, you can do it yourself.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *general23cmp* /forum/post/15451043
> 
> 
> Would someone verify that I can perform Audyssey MultiEQ XT (8 positions) and Dynamic Volume with a Denon 3808 and without the aid of a professional/dealer? In other words, can I do all of these with the receiver, out of the box, myself?
> 
> 
> The reason for the confusion if the lack of a "check mark" under "detailed specifications" for MultiEQ XT in 8 positions for this receiver. I dont see Dynamic Volume even listed.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yep. 8 position MultiEQ XT. Even have the little "Audyssey MultiEQ XT" light on at the front.


----------



## mikesugar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15431860
> 
> 
> Did you run Audyssey setup?



Yes, on both.


----------



## Beerstalker

Ok, I found the manual online and see how to reset the microprocessor on page 58 (turn off the unit and press the Power, Standard, and DSP Simulation buttons at the same time and hold them down until the display starts flashing and then let them go).


I can't seem to find anything about connecting via a browser. I have my 3808 connected to my home network, and I can access files on my computer, and the internet, but I'm not sure how to access the receiver from my computer (I'm running IE 7 if that matters). If someone could point me to a page number or give me instructions I would appreciate it.


----------



## EnergyOwner

Type in the IP address of the 3808 in the url bar. You can find the IP address under Network Setup->Network information


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15451443
> 
> 
> The Dyn EQ/VOl *may* require a FW upgrade depending on when you buy your 3808. It'll either have it or you may have to do buy the feature upgrade and then get a refund.



If that's the case I may skip it altogether. Mine is in a movie-only HT and Dyn Vol is really for TV and Dyn EQ does not do much above -10dB or so.


----------



## rafal72

Does anyone experience that source setting are changing automatically without any reasion. In my case I renamed HDP to HTPC and use optical cable in between 3808 and HTPC. Under source setting I selected Auto or Digital and every time I fire up my receiver these setting are changed to Analog. I have this layout for almost 1.5 yr and I never experience this until now. Any thoughts or suggestion what my course this switching to analog?

BTW. I don't use any analog cables for any input or outputs.


Another issues that I have is that I can not save setting from my PC. Every time I have try to save I get "Save Not Complete .......Please retry again"

.. and Yes, I don't have Net/USB on when I try to do this.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/15451956
> 
> 
> Another issues that I have is that I can not save setting from my PC. Every time I have try to save I get "Save Not Complete .......Please retry again"
> 
> .. and Yes, I don't have Net/USB on when I try to do this.



Make sure power saver is off and try using Firefox.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Hello all.


A new version of Command3808 has been released.


Command3808 is free software (including source code) that allows you to control your Denon 3808CI via the telnet protocol. Some users even report that it works with the 4308CI and other versions


The new version now includes iPod control, surround sound processing control, and a handful of other new features.


Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15448807
> 
> 
> The other problem is with the up and down arrows for moving the cursor around in the GUI menu. I'm using a Harmony One remote and the left and right buttons work fine, but the up and down buttons do not. I seem to remember someone figuring out how to fix this but I can't find it now.



I have the same problem and haven't found a solution. Learning the Direction Up and Down commands from the Denon Remote doesn't help. Anyone know the fix?


----------



## Gary J

Have you tried learning the commands as "raw"?


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15454425
> 
> 
> Have you tried learning the commands as "raw"?



I'm a new user of Harmony One. How is that done?


----------



## Gary J

It is in the Harmony thread, the software Help and their web site.


----------



## warcloudwells

Finally received Denon authorization for the feature Pack upgrade - mine was free, as the 3808 purchase was late Sep. I was quite happy with the 1.69 upgraded 3808 even before my first Audyssey calibration a few weeks ago. After that cal it was an amazing transformation, and after learning and re-doing it a few times, I became a believer in the Audyssey room correction software. Folks that don't have it or have not bothered with it are really missing out on delivering a laser-sharp sound field that enhances everything. The improvements are dramatic in all movies and TV sports - I unfortunately don't get to listen to much music, but will try to evaluate Audyssey impact soon.


My 22x22 room needs corrections featuring a high ceiling sloped to 25+feet high, numerous openings, trapped volumes and intrusions.


So what about the feature pack firmware upgrade? I like it after initial evaluation. I've not yet tried switching on/off the new DV and DEQ features, but the change to the soundfield is obvious with more surround activity and the subwoofer being a bit more active (that's the effect of full range dynamic EQ, I guess). I had read that some folks found the new sub activity to be excessive. I simply rolled off a little gain (relative to previous normal position) and pushed the low pass down a bit. The result is very nice at low to medium listening levels, yet still kicks butt for hi-rez soundtracks.


I've learned that a successful Audyssey cal requires you to roll the sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal. You MUST do this (also use tripod). I leave the low pass frequency unchanged. Now, after the Feature Pack, and for the first time, I'm running lower gains on the sub, and getting very nice bass and low frequency effect. Honestly, I prefer lighter natural bass extension except for Hollywood explosions and dynamic scenes - of course. My 10 inch Monitor Audio sub has always filled the bill nicely. Now even better with Audyssey DV and DEQ. Love how it creates very natural full range enveloping sound in my large-volume listening room. Yeah, I sound like a Audyssey commercial, but my theater has never sounded better - my comparison is previous medium-high end Yamaha and Sony AVRs over last few years.


My 6.1 Audyssey Parameter Check page reveals the following:

Fronts are large; Surrounds are large, all others small. FL=-5, FR=-6, C=-7.5, SL=-7.5, SR=-6, rear surr=0, sub=+1.5 (all channels seem low, not sure why, but results are good). Crossover (F/C/S) is reported at 60 Hz (I did not force it to this level). The two Front speakers have similar 20-20KHz correction shapes, with a -10 dip at 80Hz, a +8 boost at ~200Hz, and all other frequencies below +/- 5 db. All other speakers get maximum corrections of less than +/- 5 db at various frequencies. This clearly is the Audyssey software correcting for my nasty room characteristics and tweaking response of the Klipsch Reference Series drivers. It would be neat if Audyssey could show us graphically (RTA waterfall?) how time corrections are made. They should do that in the next firmware release - we'd all enjoy it. You guys listening?


So at this point, I love the sound, love the Feature Pack (especially free). Another thing I recently discovered (in spite of reading this entire forum) is you can instantly change the Front/Rear balance for any surround source by hitting the enter button. Somehow missed that before - you can instantly bring up or push down the surrounds. You know ther's no Hollywood production consistency there, yet there's almost always something interesting in the surrounds - especially live sports.


Many, many tricks in this complex AVR - I'm still learning. Kudos to Dennon and Audyssey. And looking forward to future firmware upgrades.


----------



## Stephen1254

I installed this receiver this morning and have 2 questions on setup


1. I've run the room correction and have my mains set to "large" and my center and surrounds set to "small". I don't use a subwoofer. The bass seems seriously underwhelming. When I look at the speaker configurations it indicates the LFE is crossed over at 80 HZ (and I can't adjust it) and also shows my mains crossed over at 40 hz (and I can't adjust it either). I don't want any cross over on the mains, and I want all LFE directed to the mains. Is there any special tricks in the set-up?


2. I read on this thread that the receiver will pass the HDMI signal through the receiver and directly to the monitor when the AVR is turned off. This doesn't seem to work - the TV doesn't receive a signal when the AVR is off.


I'm impressed with what I see so far with this AVR. Its replacing a 3 week old Sony STR-DA4300ES that had boatloads of problems and was returned. I'm looking forward to getting everything up and running


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15454425
> 
> 
> Have you tried learning the commands as "raw"?



I have tried learning the commands regularly and as raw commands, neither worked.


----------



## Gary J

Pretty strange. Harmony has been known to add commands not otherwise available somehow if you call them.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15455696
> 
> 
> I have tried learning the commands regularly and as raw commands, neither worked.



Learning the Up and Down as raw commands worked for me.


Thanks, Gary J.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15455438
> 
> 
> Finally received Denon authorization for the feature Pack upgrade – mine was free, as the 3808 purchase was late Sep. I was quite happy with the 1.69 upgraded 3808 even before my first Audyssey calibration a few weeks ago. After that cal it was an amazing transformation, and after learning and re-doing it a few times, I became a believer in the Audyssey room correction software. Folks that don’t have it or have not bothered with it are really missing out on delivering a laser-sharp sound field that enhances everything. The improvements are dramatic in all movies and TV sports – I unfortunately don’t get to listen to much music, but will try to evaluate Audyssey impact soon.
> 
> 
> My 22x22 room needs corrections featuring a high ceiling sloped to 25+feet high, numerous openings, trapped volumes and intrusions.
> 
> 
> So what about the feature pack firmware upgrade? I like it after initial evaluation. I’ve not yet tried switching on/off the new DV and DEQ features, but the change to the soundfield is obvious with more surround activity and the subwoofer being a bit more active (that’s the effect of full range dynamic EQ, I guess). I had read that some folks found the new sub activity to be excessive. I simply rolled off a little gain (relative to previous normal position) and pushed the low pass down a bit. The result is very nice at low to medium listening levels, yet still kicks butt for hi-rez soundtracks.
> 
> 
> I’ve learned that a successful Audyssey cal requires you to roll the sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal. You MUST do this (also use tripod). I leave the low pass frequency unchanged. Now, after the Feature Pack, and for the first time, I’m running lower gains on the sub, and getting very nice bass and low frequency effect. Honestly, I prefer lighter natural bass extension except for Hollywood explosions and dynamic scenes – of course. My 10 inch Monitor Audio sub has always filled the bill nicely. Now even better with Audyssey DV and DEQ. Love how it creates very natural full range enveloping sound in my large-volume listening room. Yeah, I sound like a Audyssey commercial, but my theater has never sounded better - my comparison is previous medium-high end Yamaha and Sony AVRs over last few years.
> 
> 
> My 6.1 Audyssey Parameter Check page reveals the following:
> 
> Fronts are large; Surrounds are large, all others small. FL=-5, FR=-6, C=-7.5, SL=-7.5, SR=-6, rear surr=0, sub=+1.5 (all channels seem low, not sure why, but results are good). Crossover (F/C/S) is reported at 60 Hz (I did not force it to this level). The two Front speakers have similar 20-20KHz correction shapes, with a -10 dip at 80Hz, a +8 boost at ~200Hz, and all other frequencies below +/- 5 db. All other speakers get maximum corrections of less than +/- 5 db at various frequencies. This clearly is the Audyssey software correcting for my nasty room characteristics and tweaking response of the Klipsch Reference Series drivers. It would be neat if Audyssey could show us graphically (RTA waterfall?) how time corrections are made. They should do that in the next firmware release – we’d all enjoy it. You guys listening?
> 
> 
> So at this point, I love the sound, love the Feature Pack (especially free). Another thing I recently discovered (in spite of reading this entire forum) is you can instantly change the Front/Rear balance for any surround source by hitting the enter button. Somehow missed that before – you can instantly bring up or push down the surrounds. You know ther's no Hollywood production consistency there, yet there's almost always something interesting in the surrounds - especially live sports.
> 
> 
> Many, many tricks in this complex AVR – I’m still learning. Kudos to Dennon and Audyssey. And looking forward to future firmware upgrades.



Actually Audyssey Room EQ was untouched in the upgrade and you have several other mis-understandings. The low pass filter should be set to maximum. Also the part about "I’ve learned that a successful Audyssey cal requires you to roll the sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal." At calibration Audyssey ignores all settings. You have actually added 50-60% after calibration. The *Audyssey Setup Guide* .


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/15455748
> 
> 
> Learning the Up and Down as raw commands worked for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gary J.



Well I guess it get's even stranger. I also know that if you provide your Harmony setup ID (not password) others can call Harmony and request those codes be copied from your account to theirs assuming they are still having difficulty learning them.


----------



## jbwitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14720409
> 
> 
> My problem is the MUTE staying displayed on if you do volume + or - to return to last volume before muting.
> 
> 
> HH



Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same problem. I'm using component for everything: all inputs and the TV out. My brother has a 3808 also, but uses HDMI and his does not have this problem. I'll be using HDMI soon, so maybe the problem will go away.


I really wish there wasn't even a mute graphic at all. Sometimes I need to watch TV with the receiver muted and I don't need that big black square in my way.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15455550
> 
> 
> 2. I read on this thread that the receiver will pass the HDMI signal through the receiver and directly to the monitor when the AVR is turned off. This doesn't seem to work - the TV doesn't receive a signal when the AVR is off.



You need to turn on HDMI Control for that to work. Be aware that if you do that it will have unintended consequences.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/15455748
> 
> 
> Learning the Up and Down as raw commands worked for me.



Which Denon remote did you use to teach your Harmony One?


----------



## rafal72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15453438
> 
> 
> Make sure power saver is off and try using Firefox.




No go. I have power saving off and tried Firefox 2 & 3 as well IE 6 and I get the same error. I was able to save before I did Audyssey calibration. Audyssey should not have nothing to do with this but that is what I experienced.


----------



## Stephen1254




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15455978
> 
> 
> You need to turn on HDMI Control for that to work. Be aware that if you do that it will have unintended consequences.



What unitended consequences?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/15456033
> 
> 
> No go. I have power saving off and tried Firefox 2 & 3 as well IE 6 and I get the same error. I was able to save before I did Audyssey calibration. Audyssey should not have nothing to do with this but that is what I experienced.



Power cycle the AVR using small power button and check you don't have IE/Firefox downloads being blocked somehow.


----------



## Beerstalker

Ok, I just figured out my problem with the Harmony not controlling the Denon correctly. It seems that the Harmony software automatically maps the TuneUp and TuneDown commands to the up and down directional buttons instead of using the DirectionUp and DirectionDown commands. I can't believe I didn't check that before, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15450513
> 
> 
> Uh oh. I believe this is a FW corruption issue. If a microprocessor reset (resets EVERYTHING so back up your config) doesn't fix it, you have to call Denon.



I exchanged emails with Chris at Audyssey and he also confirmed that the fw must have gotten corrupted. The only remedy is to reflash the unit and for that I probably have to send the unit in...bummer!


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rafal72* /forum/post/15451956
> 
> 
> Does anyone experience that source setting are changing automatically without any reasion. In my case I renamed HDP to HTPC and use optical cable in between 3808 and HTPC. Under source setting I selected Auto or Digital and every time I fire up my receiver these setting are changed to Analog. I have this layout for almost 1.5 yr and I never experience this until now. Any thoughts or suggestion what my course this switching to analog?
> 
> BTW. I don't use any analog cables for any input or outputs.
> 
> 
> Another issues that I have is that I can not save setting from my PC. Every time I have try to save I get "Save Not Complete .......Please retry again"
> 
> .. and Yes, I don't have Net/USB on when I try to do this.



After FW update and the HDMI control some input assignments change...refer to the addendum user manual page 6.


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/15456344
> 
> 
> I exchanged emails with Chris at Audyssey and he also confirmed that the fw must have gotten corrupted. The only remedy is to reflash the unit and for that I probably have to send the unit in...bummer!



I tried the microprocessor reset, and ran Audyssey again and it still came up with strange distances and set all my speakers to -12db. So it sounds like I'm going to have to send it in huh, that sucks. Maybe American will just swap it out for a new one since I have the service plan.


I also had a problem with it giving me errors for no mic or speaker attached even though the speaker was making the noise. Is there a chance my microphone is damaged, or is this possibly caused by the messed up firmware too?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15456109
> 
> 
> What unitended consequences?



1. The AC outlets change from being switched to being unswitched.

2. When you power your receiver down, the TV will automatically power down too. If you have a universal remote that sends a power toggle signal to the TV, the TV may then turn on again.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15456491
> 
> 
> I tried the microprocessor reset, and ran Audyssey again and it still came up with strange distances and set all my speakers to -12db. So it sounds like I'm going to have to send it in huh, that sucks. Maybe American will just swap it out for a new one since I have the service plan.
> 
> 
> I also had a problem with it giving me errors for no mic or speaker attached even though the speaker was making the noise. Is there a chance my microphone is damaged, or is this possibly caused by the messed up firmware too?



In firmware tracking owner reported receiving AVR back after sending in for repair to have this problem fixed. There was no mention of sending in the mic or having it replaced. Another owner reported performing the next firmware update which fixed problem as you describe while another owner reported no fix doing subsequent firmware updates having this problem. Your best bet probably to send the AVR in for repair.


EDIT: Did Chris from Audyssey have you do the mic scratch test? Failing that test folks usually send the AVR in for repair.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15456491
> 
> 
> I tried the microprocessor reset, and ran Audyssey again and it still came up with strange distances and set all my speakers to -12db. So it sounds like I'm going to have to send it in huh, that sucks. Maybe American will just swap it out for a new one since I have the service plan.
> 
> 
> I also had a problem with it giving me errors for no mic or speaker attached even though the speaker was making the noise. Is there a chance my microphone is damaged, or is this possibly caused by the messed up firmware too?



Did you follow the *Audyssey Setup Guide* ?


----------



## Beerstalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15456650
> 
> 
> In firmware tracking owner reported receiving AVR back after sending in for repair to have this problem fixed. There was no mention of sending in the mic or having it replaced. Another owner reported performing the next firmware update which fixed problem as you describe while another owner reported no fix doing subsequent firmware updates having this problem. Your best bet probably to send the AVR in for repair.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Did Chris from Audyssey have you do the mic scratch test? Failing that test folks usually send the AVR in for repair.



I just installed the latest firmware Friday night, and it did not fix my problem.


I am not familiar with the scratch test, so I haven't done that yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15456702
> 
> 
> Did you follow the *Audyssey Setup Guide* ?



I hadn't seen this before but it is pretty much what I did. I only did 4 positions as it was taking forever and I was just trying to see if the reset/firmware update fixed the problem. One thing I noticed that might be causing me issues is the back of my couch is directly against the wall opposite my TV and other components. Could the sound bouncing off the wall be causing some of the issues?


I guess I'll go post in the Audyssey thread and see what they say in there.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15456937
> 
> 
> I just installed the latest firmware Friday night, and it did not fix my problem.
> 
> 
> I am not familiar with the scratch test, so I haven't done that yet.



If I recall correctly Chris said after the mic is plugged into the receiver lightly scratch the top of the mic and if sound comes out the speakers the test failed and needs to probably be sent in for repair/re-flash. You might ask Chris to be sure.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15456967
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly Chris said after the mic is plugged into the receiver lightly scratch the top of the mic and if sound comes out the speakers the test failed and needs to probably be sent in for repair/re-flash. You might ask Chris to be sure.



My set up stayed the same except for the fw update. All and including the same speakers and distances and the main listening location. I had successfully calibrated all speakers in one shot prior to fw update. And when I started getting phase errors and distance checks in the order of 0.1ft and levels in -12dB I knew I was screwed. The scratch test is positive and a very faint scratch sound comes through the speakers.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/15457108
> 
> 
> My set up stayed the same except for the fw update. All and including the same speakers and distances and the main listening location. I had successfully calibrated all speakers in one shot prior to fw update. And when I started getting phase errors and distance checks in the order of 0.1ft and levels in -12dB I knew I was screwed. The scratch test is positive and a very faint scratch sound comes through the speakers.



Bummer, did you send it in for repair? I have updated about 10 times (really!) no problem with calibration after. Weird problem.


As a side note getting a phase error does not necessarily indicate a problem. The guys in the Audyssey thread have details. Failing that scratch test is a problem as you know.


----------



## Beerstalker

I just plugged in the mic and scrathed the top of it and there is definitely a light scrathing noise coming out of my speakers. Looks like I'm going to be sending it in. Dang. I wonder if they can give me a loaner while it's gone so I can still watch movies.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beerstalker* /forum/post/15457219
> 
> 
> I just plugged in the mic and scrathed the top of it and there is definitely a light scrathing noise coming out of my speakers. Looks like I'm going to be sending it in. Dang. I wonder if they can give me a loaner while it's gone so I can still watch movies.



My experience has been it's up to the dealer if a loaner to be had. I had a local dealer give me a loaner years ago when my Denon 3600 was in for repairs. It wasn't the Denon 3600's fault I simply fried the thing playing at maximum volume for way to long and literally melted some of the electronics. Denon fixed it and I still have that AVR to this day. Needless to say best to have cooling fans and plenty of ventilation and careful not to over do it







The Denon tech was like what did you do... stuff is melted inside...


----------



## warcloudwells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15455834
> 
> 
> Actually Audyssey Room EQ was untouched in the upgrade and you have several other mis-understandings. The low pass filter should be set to maximum. Also the part about "I've learned that a successful Audyssey cal requires you to roll the sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal." At calibration Audyssey ignores all settings. You have actually added 50-60% after calibration. The *Audyssey Setup Guide* .



Dang, just when I was thinking I understood Audyssey (and thanks for your link), I'm surprised again. Thanks for your reply; but let's just discuss bass/LFE management for a moment. You say the Feature Pack upgrade does not affect how room EQ corrections are applied by the Audyssey re-calibration. But I sense a difference after the Feature Pack and it seems other forum users have noticed more intrusive bass. So, Im thinking this is about the audio content below 100-120 hz. This is certainly affected by the sub's low pass filter during re-cal. I like the bass extension where my low pass is currently set and (I think) and it complements the Klipsch tower bottom. Why do I have to push it up during the Audyssey re-cal?


And (comments welcome), do most folks enjoy optimized subwoofer performance after the Feature Pack re-cal? How do you now manage sub gain setting? This is an audio region (my opinion) where everyone has a differing comfort zone.


Again, thanks for reply. I've got more listening to do, and more questions later.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15455898
> 
> 
> Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same problem. I'm using component for everything: all inputs and the TV out. My brother has a 3808 also, but uses HDMI and his does not have this problem. I'll be using HDMI soon, so maybe the problem will go away.
> 
> 
> I really wish there wasn't even a mute graphic at all. Sometimes I need to watch TV with the receiver muted and I don't need that big black square in my way.




As far as I know, there's no way to get rid of the hideous *MUTE* graphic.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warcloudwells* /forum/post/15457426
> 
> 
> Dang, just when I was thinking I understood Audyssey (and thanks for your link), I'm surprised again. Thanks for your reply; but let's just discuss bass/LFE management for a moment. You say the Feature Pack upgrade does not affect how room EQ corrections are applied by the Audyssey re-calibration. But I sense a difference after the Feature Pack and it seems other forum users have noticed more intrusive bass. So, Im thinking this is about the audio content below 100-120 hz. This is certainly affected by the sub's low pass filter during re-cal. I like the bass extension where my low pass is currently set and (I think) and it complements the Klipsch tower bottom. Why do I have to push it up during the Audyssey re-cal?



Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol are addons with the Upgrade. They are addons to Audyssey EQ which in no way changed. Any differences you are hearing is the result of engaging the addons.


You said you "pushed the low pass down a bit". You have lost all bass in the sub above that level. You said you turned "sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal". My guess is you heard the loss off bass and tried to compensate. Now you how no bass above the low pass filter and boosted bass below it. You should really read the setup guide and take this to the Audyssey thread.


----------



## LawrencevilleJon

I purchased the 3808 last weekend, and installed the firmware upgrades and the feature update without any problems whatsoever. All in all, I'm very pleased with the 3808, which replaced a Sony STR-DE995. I also want to extend props to the posters on this thread who provided invaluable information that the manual somehow seemed to leave out.


WRT to subwoofer settings, I recalibrated the unit according to the Audyssey thread, and managed to set the SW to 0db from Audyssey's perspective, and I think it did improve the bass quality. I had to turn down the volume on my DefTech SW to what I estimate is 15% of normal, but the result is better than the generic instructions in the 3808 manual.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15455898
> 
> 
> Did you ever get this resolved? I'm having the same problem. I'm using component for everything: all inputs and the TV out. My brother has a 3808 also, but uses HDMI and his does not have this problem. I'll be using HDMI soon, so maybe the problem will go away.
> 
> 
> I really wish there wasn't even a mute graphic at all. Sometimes I need to watch TV with the receiver muted and I don't need that big black square in my way.



Can't you turn the volume down? The denon is superfast in raising and lowering the volume. A quick solution if you don't want to see the mute graphic.


----------



## Darvan

Hi,


I had a question concerning the upscale function on the 3808ci, being that the Playstation 3 has a couple of games that are in 720p format. I wanted to know how does the upscale function work on the 3808ci will it add input lag to games if I turn on upscale for digital connections on. I have the playstation 3 setup using HDMI and am using a Samsung LN52A750 renaming the HDMI 2 input to PC. What happens through is that renaming the input doesn't help if the input is below 1080P and since the Playstation 3 doesn't scale games from 720p to 1080p the renaming function doesn't work and the TV does it's own upscale to try and bring the game up to 1080p. So i guess the real question is has anyone tried upscaling with the playstation 3 ? what was the results.


Thanks


----------



## CiaFlux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15458711
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there's no way to get rid of the hideous *MUTE* graphic.



You can turn off the MUTE graphic


Manual Setup->GUI->Text->Off


----------



## ChrisMc73

Would this unit be considered the "modern day" version of the AVR-3805?


----------



## cdnscg




Gary J said:


> Actually Audyssey Room EQ was untouched in the upgrade and you have several other mis-understandings. The low pass filter should be set to maximum. Also the part about "I've learned that a successful Audyssey cal requires you to roll the sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal." At calibration Audyssey ignores all settings. You have actually added 50-60% after calibration. The *Audyssey Setup Guide* .[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm not clear on your points. When using a subwoofer, the manual states the
> 
> "-Low pass filter : "Off", and the "-Volume: "12"o'clock" position". These instructions appear to contradict your statements. Please clarify.


----------



## gongura

How do I select specific songs on my music server using the web? Looks like the only way is to use the main remote. I want to play songs off my PC on Zone 2 & 3 using the web interface. Appreciate any help I can get to do this


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChrisMc73* /forum/post/15459342
> 
> 
> Would this unit be considered the "modern day" version of the AVR-3805?



Yes.


----------



## gongura

OK..figured this one out. Looks like the Play button works on the web works exactly like the one seen on TV. I click on the "


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15460548
> 
> 
> OK..figured this one out. Looks like the Play button works on the web works exactly like the one seen on TV. I click on the "


----------



## PAL78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15414601
> 
> 
> Google suggests that the default is no password.



Does not work. Still no answer from Denon support, any idea from somebody on the ID/PW to control the Denon from outside ? Thanks


----------



## jbwitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15459058
> 
> 
> Can't you turn the volume down? The denon is superfast in raising and lowering the volume. A quick solution if you don't want to see the mute graphic.



Sure, but it's so fast at changing the volume that it's not very easy to get the volume level back to where it was.


----------



## TonyL222




cdnscg said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15455834
> 
> 
> Actually Audyssey Room EQ was untouched in the upgrade and you have several other mis-understandings. The low pass filter should be set to maximum. Also the part about "I've learned that a successful Audyssey cal requires you to roll the sub gain down to 50-60% of your normal listening setting, then you restore it after the cal." At calibration Audyssey ignores all settings. You have actually added 50-60% after calibration. The *Audyssey Setup Guide* .[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I'm not clear on your points. When using a subwoofer, the manual states the
> 
> "-Low pass filter : "Off", and the "-Volume: "12"o'clock" position". These instructions appear to contradict your statements. Please clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all SWs have a LPF on/off. For those that don't then you set the LPF on the SW to it's highest setting. The 12 O'clock position is a recommended starting point. As stated in the setup guide, you then run one cycle of the Audyssey setup and see what trim it has for the SW. If the trim is at the top or bottom of the receiver's trim range, you adjust the dial on the SW up or down and re-run. Ideally, you repeat this until Audyssey produces a trim of +/-3db (not necessary, but a goal).
Click to expand...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/15459349
> 
> 
> I'm not clear on your points. When using a subwoofer, the manual states the
> 
> "-Low pass filter : "Off", and the "-Volume: "12"o'clock" position". These instructions appear to contradict your statements. Please clarify.



These refer to settings (if any) on the back of the sub. The low pass filter in the 3808 for the sub should be set to maximum.


----------



## jbwitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CiaFlux* /forum/post/15459126
> 
> 
> You can turn off the MUTE graphic
> 
> 
> Manual Setup->GUI->Text->Off



What else does this selection turn off? I can't find any decent description of it anywhere. The manual barely mentions it.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15461931
> 
> 
> What else does this selection turn off? I can't find any decent description of it anywhere. The manual barely mentions it.



That's my question - I understood that to shut off ALL GUI.


----------



## gongura

Thank you captavs. However I am looking to power on/off zone 2 and 3 via my Harmony remote and right now I can use my Harmony just for the Main Zone.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15462384
> 
> 
> Thank you captavs. However I am looking to power on/off zone 2 and 3 via my Harmony remote and right now I can use my Harmony just for the Main Zone.



After pressing 'devices' on the Harmony remote look in those screens for any zone options. If you poke around in the Logitech remote setup program under custom, etc there might be a zone 2 button that can be assigned to 'activity' screens on the remote. If not you should be able to learn from the other remote. The options are there in the remote setup program which is not terribly intuitive but it does work... at least for the Harmony 880 which I recently setup for someone. They didn't have a need for zone operation.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15461931
> 
> 
> What else does this selection turn off? I can't find any decent description of it anywhere. The manual barely mentions it.



It (unfortunately) turns off everything but the Volume GUI. The other things are the Input and the audio mode (Dolby Digital, etc.) and possibly a few other minor things. The Volume can be disabled separately.


----------



## Challkhmc

I viewed BR _Ironman_ twice on my PS3. The first time it played flawlessly and, BTW, is a great example of HD video and TrueHD audio. Yesterday I played it a second time after the 3808 had been running continuously for about 6 hours. I was listening loud though not a threat to my ears or my speakers. During the explosions in the Afganistan scenes the AVR shut down. I opened the glass door but could not get through this one loud passage without a shutdown. I have 4 fairly efficient 8 0hm B&W CM-1 bookshelves a CM Centre speaker and an old Velodyne sub. I have never had this happen before and it made it through the rest of the movie. Do you think this is the blu-ray maxing out the amp or am I not getting enough ventilation?


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15461224
> 
> 
> Sure, but it's so fast at changing the volume that it's not very easy to get the volume level back to where it was.



True! It's pretty easy to overshoot from either direction. I wonder if there is a way to control that. Something similar to the way you can control your mouse speed on a computer. Anyone find anything like that deep in the menus?


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15462749
> 
> 
> I viewed BR _Ironman_ twice on my PS3. The first time it played flawlessly and, BTW, is a great example of HD video and TrueHD audio. Yesterday I played it a second time after the 3808 had been running continuously for about 6 hours. I was listening loud though not a threat to my ears or my speakers. During the explosions in the Afganistan scenes the AVR shut down. I opened the glass door but could not get through this one loud passage without a shutdown. I have 4 fairly efficient 8 0hm B&W CM-1 bookshelves a CM Centre speaker and an old Velodyne sub. I have never had this happen before and it made it through the rest of the movie. Do you think this is the blu-ray maxing out the amp or am I not getting enough ventilation?



There was someone a few pages back having similar shutdown problems on very loud movie sections. If I remember correctly, this seemed to only occur if he had the Audyssey Dynamic EQ on. If you have that feature on, see if it occurs with this turned off.


I'm not sure if there was any other resolution to the problem.


Regarding the ventilation...was the unit hot or very warm to the touch? Did you feel a lot of hot air come out when you opened the glass door the first time? Try to duplicate at same volume levels when first turning the receiver on, after it has had some time to cool down.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15442111
> 
> 
> lol, funny how timing is everything. I just tried this earlier today. I haven't been home yet to see if it will update. For reference, you will need your 3808 mac address to use as an "ID", then with the addition of an e-mail address you should be off to the races.
> 
> 
> What is also nice, when you get into whatever list (by, genre, artist, or whatever) you can just add to favorites, create a new favorites category to add to, or play the radio station for a bit to see if you want to add it to your favorites. As another posted, somewhere there is an option to add a radio station that is not on any of their lists. I have not tried that. I wonder if it is possible to add one of the free Rhapsody channel radio stations as a favorite. By the way....has anyone who did the $100 upgrade utilized the free Rhapsody trial yet?
> 
> 
> Happy streaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and I don't mean as a result of drinking too much beer. New Year's is over.



Hmmm...doesn't seem to have worked. My 3808 has not updated anything I setup on Friday. That same night, I messed around with adding a few stations manually. At some time after that it seemed like the AVR wanted to update or something, but it just locked up instead. Maybe I goofed it, when I added manually.


I just added more stations from the internet, and I will see if it will update this time, without any manual interruptions.


Perhaps there is some manual manipulation needed at Denon's end, and they are not open on weekends? Has anyone had issues with getting favorites for internet radio updated to their AVR from the internet?


----------



## bravada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15447870
> 
> 
> It's got to be over heating. I've only got a couple of inches of space on each side and about 3 inches above mine so I added a couple of 12 V fans on a controller to make sure I have adequate airflow, so far so good. Did you mention what speakers you are driving (and more importantly how many ohms they are)?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15448104
> 
> 
> Very good point. Is the 3808 in a closed cabinet? Try opening the door - maybe even blowing a room fan at it - and test. If it runs fine, you need to get some airflow into the case/rack.



I can't say for sure it's not overheating but I would hope not with 5 1/2" between the top of it and the Panamax and 12" to the nearest component below plus it's completely open to the front and back. I did post my speakers, they are Klipsch RF-3 fronts and matching center and surrounds all 8 ohm easy to drive speakers.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15462749
> 
> 
> I viewed BR _Ironman_ twice on my PS3. The first time it played flawlessly and, BTW, is a great example of HD video and TrueHD audio. Yesterday I played it a second time after the 3808 had been running continuously for about 6 hours. I was listening loud though not a threat to my ears or my speakers. During the explosions in the Afganistan scenes the AVR shut down. I opened the glass door but could not get through this one loud passage without a shutdown. I have 4 fairly efficient 8 0hm B&W CM-1 bookshelves a CM Centre speaker and an old Velodyne sub. I have never had this happen before and it made it through the rest of the movie. Do you think this is the blu-ray maxing out the amp or am I not getting enough ventilation?



Sounds to me like we're experiencing the same problem. At this point I don't believe its Dynamic EQ, just that Dynamic EQ can make the problem expose itself more readily. In my case I would hope it isn't overheating though if you have yours enclosed I wouldn't rule that out. I'm also using a PS3 as my source. I can't help but think it's something that's changed recently as I haven't had this problem very long. I'm thinking since I'm not alone with this problem and we're both using a PS3 as a source maybe one of the recent firmware updates to the PS3 may have changed something. Who knows though just guessing at this point.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15464398
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure it's not overheating but I would hope not with 5 1/2" between the top of it and the Panamax and 12" to the nearest component below plus it's completely open to the front and back. I did post my speakers, they are Klipsch RF-3 fronts and matching center and surrounds all 8 ohm easy to drive speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like we're experiencing the same problem. At this point I don't believe its Dynamic EQ, just that Dynamic EQ can make the problem expose itself more readily. In my case I would hope it isn't overheating though if you have yours enclosed I wouldn't rule that out. I'm also using a PS3 as my source. I can't help but think it's something that's changed recently as I haven't had this problem very long. I'm thinking since I'm not alone with this problem and we're both using a PS3 as a source maybe one of the recent firmware updates to the PS3 may have changed something. Who knows though just guessing at this point.



It does look like you have adequate spacing around your system. Perhaps it is your receivers protest at the mass of wires hanging behind it. Just kidding!







But in seriousness maybe the wires are tangled up too much and pulling on one wire in particular.


It seems that the last PS3 update was 2 - 4 weeks ago. Does that timing coincide with your issue. Do you have another DVD or BluRay player you could try it on?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bravada* /forum/post/15464398
> 
> 
> I can't say for sure it's not overheating but I would hope not with 5 1/2" between the top of it and the Panamax and 12" to the nearest component below plus it's completely open to the front and back. I did post my speakers, they are Klipsch RF-3 fronts and matching center and surrounds all 8 ohm easy to drive speakers.
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> I'm thinking since I'm not alone with this problem and we're both using a PS3 as a source maybe one of the recent firmware updates to the PS3 may have changed something. Who knows though just guessing at this point.



Sure doesn't look like it should be overheating. Hate to say it but it seems to me like you may have a hardware issue....


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15462945
> 
> 
> Hmmm...doesn't seem to have worked. My 3808 has not updated anything I setup on Friday. That same night, I messed around with adding a few stations manually. At some time after that it seemed like the AVR wanted to update or something, but it just locked up instead. Maybe I goofed it, when I added manually.
> 
> 
> I just added more stations from the internet, and I will see if it will update this time, without any manual interruptions.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is some manual manipulation needed at Denon's end, and they are not open on weekends? Has anyone had issues with getting favorites for internet radio updated to their AVR from the internet?



Seems I've answered my own question. Apparently there are 2 "Favorites" folders. One is located in the same location as "Internet Radio, Media Server, Recently Played, and Rhapsody" (Rhapsody shows up if you did "Feature Upgrade"). This "Favorites" has a heart next to it, and when you add favorites manually they go in this folder.


When you add favorites from the Denon Radio website they show up in the "Favorites" folder that is under "Internet Radio." This favorites folder DOES NOT have a heart next to it. Happy Streaming!


----------



## C Juergens

I just purchased the 3808 and by reading this forum I see that the only way to get the amp to do the surround processing is to "bitstream" the signal to the amp from the receiver. I am using a PS3 for a blu ray player and the amp reads "mult channel in". I'm assuming that means the PS3 is doing the processing. When navigating to selections for sound settings on the menu of the PS 3, there is a row of LPCM boxes checked, as well as Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1.


Does this mean that the PS 3 is doing the processing and if so, how do I know if I'm getting "True HD" etc. ? Is there a procedure on the PS 3 that I am missing?


Would be grateful for any help.


Thanks. Curt


----------



## C Juergens

I meant bitstream the signal to the amp from the blu ray player. Curt


----------



## jbwitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15462384
> 
> 
> Thank you captavs. However I am looking to power on/off zone 2 and 3 via my Harmony remote and right now I can use my Harmony just for the Main Zone.



I use a harmony 880 with my 3808 and had the same problem. I had to teach the harmony the zone 2/3 power on/off commands because the database didn't have those commands for some reason. On the 3808 main remote, after you press "AMP" a couple of times, the A and B buttons will change to zone to "Z2 on" and "off" respectively. So make a couple of new commands in your harmony database for those.


These weren't the only 2 commands I had to teach it. There were about a half dozen other commands (mostly related to multi-zone control) that weren't in the database either.


----------



## LawrencevilleJon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15465538
> 
> 
> I use a harmony 880 with my 3808 and had the same problem. I had to teach the harmony the zone 2/3 power on/off commands because the database didn't have those commands for some reason. On the 3808 main remote, after you press "AMP" a couple of times, the A and B buttons will change to zone to "Z2 on" and "off" respectively. So make a couple of new commands in your harmony database for those.
> 
> 
> These weren't the only 2 commands I had to teach it. There were about a half dozen other commands (mostly related to multi-zone control) that weren't in the database either.



When I configured my 890, right after I told it I wanted the 3808 in the Add Devices screen, it asked me whether I wanted it for zone 1, 2 or 3. Essentially it turned each zone into its own device. Of course that means you have to add manually programmed commands to all versions of the device separately.


----------



## gongura

Ok..added Z2 commands to my Harmony so I have Z2 on and off. I also would like to add an activity that allows me to listen to my music server on Z2 and another activity that would allow to listen to a specific internet radio station. Any idea how to do this? I added the AVR to this activity and added a command to switch on Z2 and another command to source select Net/USB but this did not work


----------



## jbwitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15466812
> 
> 
> Ok..added Z2 commands to my Harmony so I have Z2 on and off. I also would like to add an activity that allows me to listen to my music server on Z2 and another activity that would allow to listen to a specific internet radio station. Any idea how to do this? I added the AVR to this activity and added a command to switch on Z2 and another command to source select Net/USB but this did not work



I don't have an activity for other zones, but I think you can do this with the quick select function on the 3808. did you make your Net/USB command for zone 2? It's not the same source select as the main. For my 880 I had to learn all the other zone source select commands as well as on/off and volume control.


----------



## munciefan

So, I updated my 3808 the other day with the feature pack. I was panicking at first, as the 3808 froze up not once but twice during the update procedure (not wifi, but through a direct connection).


I reset the 3808 each time, and afterward, it continued downloading and updating. At the end, all seemed well.


Running the audyssey setup is interesting. Prior to the upgrade, I got very specialized settings in terms of the distances, after the setup, everything is pretty much even (and more accurate imho, as the speakers are all set up perfectly in terms of distance). the question I have is is this a normal result. For example, originally, I might have some differences between the rear speakers in terms of distance, but now, it is exactly equal in terms of distance (as I feel it should be). Before I might get something like 6.7 and 6.4 between surrounds. Now they are both 6.5 or so.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Hello all.


A new version of Command3808 has been released.


Command3808 is free software (including source code) that allows you to control your Denon 3808CI via the telnet protocol. Some users even report that it works with the 4308CI and other versions


The new version now contains a couple of small new features and a stack of bug fixes.


Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## phxrazdan

Sorry if this has been rehashed but i want to clarify something before i buy this.


If i understand it correctly from the manual and posts here that Z2/Z3 cannot be routed by any audio that comes into 3808 through HDMI. Is that correct? So if i have a blu ray player and i want to play a normal CD or ipod dock connected (or music over internet or stored on a PC/USB) - i cannot do this?

What about video that came on HDMI - can that be routed to Z2?


I find this silly if i need yet another CD player besides blu ray to send music to zone 2/3.


HELP 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Browninggold

I know this has been mentioned before but is there anyway to turn off the internet radio, so it is not streaming all the time. I had it playing yesterday and turned on today and it had 18 plus hours of continous play...Thanks


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phxrazdan* /forum/post/15470667
> 
> 
> If i understand it correctly from the manual and posts here that Z2/Z3 cannot be routed by any audio that comes into 3808 through HDMI. Is that correct? So if i have a blu ray player and i want to play a normal CD or ipod dock connected (or music over internet or stored on a PC/USB) - i cannot do this?
> 
> 
> What about video that came on HDMI - can that be routed to Z2?
> 
> 
> I find this silly if i need yet another CD player besides blu ray to send music to zone 2/3.



You can't do it via the HDMI cable. However, you can connect a second audio path (analog or digitial optical/coaxial) between the Blu/DVD player to the same input on the 3808. This is how I have mine set up.


I haven't tried, but I believe the same basic story holds true for video as well.


So you need to buy a second cable, but not a second player!


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15470806
> 
> 
> I know this has been mentioned before but is there anyway to turn off the internet radio, so it is not streaming all the time.



From the web interface, you can click the "stop" button to stop the stream.


From the main remote, you can press and hold the big round button in the centre, which will stop the stream.


From the secondary remote, you can also press and hold the round button.


----------



## rdlm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15466812
> 
> 
> Ok..added Z2 commands to my Harmony so I have Z2 on and off. I also would like to add an activity that allows me to listen to my music server on Z2 and another activity that would allow to listen to a specific internet radio station. Any idea how to do this? I added the AVR to this activity and added a command to switch on Z2 and another command to source select Net/USB but this did not work



The Harmony doesn't handle multiple zones well. Evidently the 890 Pro (non-retail version) is the only one that does. *sigh*. But I did come up with a way to make the H1 work reasonably well for my needs. I thought I posted how I did it before, but I can't find it via search, so here it goes...


My big issue was that I wanted to control Z2 independently from Z1. For example, I wanted to allow someone to be in a Z1 activity such as "Watch Movie", and -- without ending that activity -- be able to turn on and control music in Z2. Similarly, I wanted to turn off Z1 or Z2 without impacting the other zone.


My solution was to set up a single special activity to control Zone 2. Inside this activity, I allow for the selection of the Zone 2 input, as well as control of the shared devices. Here is what I did (though other variants on the theme are of course possible)


First, I set up all of my normal activities for Zone 1. Nothing special needs to be done for these.


Next, I needed to tweak some device settings for use in Zone 2.


1) I set the "Zone 2" AVR device (created automatically by the Logitec s/w, with no need to learn Z2 IR commands) to be Always On, via the "There are no power buttons on my remote" option.


2) I created a second DVD/CD player called "DVD Zone 2" as a clone of the first, but again with Always On via the "There are no power buttons on my remote" option.


3) Repeat step 2 for all devices shared between Zone 1 and Zone 2.


Next, I created a new activity called "Listen in Zone 2" (well, actually "Listen in Kitchen" ), based on "Listen to Music", and using the Zone 2 AVR device. I manually added the "DVD Zone 2" device to this activity. Add any other devices shared between Zone 1 and Zone 2. Be sure to set this activity to "Leave On" unused devices.


Finally, I set up the buttons. For the Standard Buttons (physical), I set the basics like Channel Up/Down sending the Tuner Up/Down commands, and the Play/Pause/Stop buttons sending the DVD/CD commands. For Additional Buttons (soft buttons), I created: "On" and "Off" to control Zone 2 power, and a set of desired inputs like "iTunes" to set that input on Zone 2, "Radio" to set that input on Zone 2, etc. Inputs like "CD" required a bit of special handling. For the "CD" input button, I had it send a sequence that includes both turning the DVD/CD power on, as well as setting the AVR Zone 2 input correctly. I also had to create a "CD Off" button that sends the DVD/CD power off command.


With this configuration, I can go into the "Listen in Zone 2" activity whether or not I'm already in another activity, and control the various inputs. I then go back into whatever Zone 1 activity I was in (if I was in one), such as "Watch TV". When I'm ready to shut down Zone 2, I go back into the Zone 2 activity, press the "Off" softkey, and also press "Off" on any of the "shared devices" that I know I'm done with.


In use, it's actually pretty simple -- though I'm sure it doesn't sound that way.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *C Juergens* /forum/post/15464823
> 
> 
> I just purchased the 3808 and by reading this forum I see that the only way to get the amp to do the surround processing is to "bitstream" the signal to the amp from the receiver. I am using a PS3 for a blu ray player and the amp reads "mult channel in". I'm assuming that means the PS3 is doing the processing. When navigating to selections for sound settings on the menu of the PS 3, there is a row of LPCM boxes checked, as well as Dolby Digital and DTS 5.1.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that the PS 3 is doing the processing and if so, how do I know if I'm getting "True HD" etc. ? Is there a procedure on the PS 3 that I am missing?
> 
> 
> Would be grateful for any help.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Curt



Sounds like you've got it all setup the way it's meant to be. to see what the ps3 is processing, using the BD remote select 'display' and on screen this will provide a whole raft of info. not sure how to do this using a controller but I guess you can.


If it's not processing the hidef sound format you may need to selct this using the menu on the disc. most discs seem to default to DD or DTS instead of the hidef formats.


blairy


----------



## gcoupe

For some reason, after a couple of hours working, my Denon 3808 loses connection with Windows Media devices (servers) on my home network. All my other devices (PCs running either Vista or Windows Home Server) can both serve and connect to each other without problem, but the Denon seems to simply fall off the network after a while.


The symptom is that after playing streamed files, there will come a point when the Denon cues up the next track, but it either never starts (normally on the Denon's display, you see the buffering go from 0% to 100%, and once it reaches 100%, the track starts playing), or it starts, then the buffering falls back to 0%.


At this point, if I search the network from any of the PCs, I will see the other Windows Media devices, but the Denon 3808 has fallen off its perch - it's no longer listed as a Network Audio device.


The workaround is to recycle the power on the Denon - that will cause it to reconnect to the network and carry on. But this is hardly the most smooth user experience.


I have the latest firmware (2.01) and the feature upgrade applied to the Denon.


Strangely enough, Internet Radio stations work perfectly, but streaming from other Windows Media devices on my home network does not.


Does anyone have any idea on what might be the problem?


Thanks.


Geoff Coupe


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15471119
> 
> 
> From the web interface, you can click the "stop" button to stop the stream.
> 
> 
> From the main remote, you can press and hold the big round button in the centre, which will stop the stream.
> 
> 
> From the secondary remote, you can also press and hold the round button.



thanks dgersic


----------



## Stephen1254

My main speakers are Legacy Focus. These are nominally rated at 4 ohms, although the impedance curve drops below 3 ohms at certain points. The speakers are very efficient.


I drive the speakers with a Krell KAV 300i integrated amplifier with no problem. However when I connect the pre-outs of the AVR to the pre-ins of the Krell, the speakers make a line level "popping" noise every few seconds. My previous AVR drove the amp without any issue.


I may be forced to drive the speakers with the AVR, although I note it is rated for impedance no lower than 6 ohms. Anyone have any experience driving low impedance speakers?


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/15363879
> 
> 
> The projector noise could throw off the Audyssey calibrations - especially if it is mounted over the mic during calibration. You would need to turn off the projector an use the receiver's front panel display



I have wondered about this one... if my projector will always be on when I'm actually listening to the Denon, shouldn't the projector also be on while doing calibrations???


----------



## bennutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15471307
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've got it all setup the way it's meant to be. to see what the ps3 is processing, using the BD remote select 'display' and on screen this will provide a whole raft of info. not sure how to do this using a controller but I guess you can.
> 
> 
> If it's not processing the hidef sound format you may need to selct this using the menu on the disc. most discs seem to default to DD or DTS instead of the hidef formats.
> 
> 
> blairy



Bring up your on screen display on the PS3 and choose "info". The top bar, right hand corner will show you DTS-MA 5.1 ...whatever format.... the Denon will always show "Multichannel In". The surround back channels will also show on your Denon front panel if you happen to be feeding it 7.1 material.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15471119
> 
> 
> From the web interface, you can click the "stop" button to stop the stream.
> 
> 
> From the main remote, you can press and hold the big round button in the centre, which will stop the stream.
> 
> 
> From the secondary remote, you can also press and hold the round button.



I was wondering the same thing. I've had my 3808ci for about 8 months now, but only recently got it connected to my home network. So now I'm fiddling with internet radio and other stuff. To stop streaming, using the main remote (by pushing the centre button), should the remote be on "Amp", or on "Net/USB"?


----------



## piccirilli

After owning the 3808 for almost a year, I'm still not thrilled about the extremely slow GUI navigation for network music or internet radio stations. Here is one solution I found. Perhaps this has been done by others, but I figured out how to program my internet radio (favorites) presets stored on my harmony One remote. First I used the orignial Denon remote to save and store my favorite radio stations in locations (A1-A9 for example.) as explained in the Denon manual. Then I had to learn both the hard buttons (1-9) and softkeys (A-D) in devices using both remotes to transfer the commands. Finally, I created a 2-step sequence command for each radio station in my activity I call Internet Radio. I created softkey buttons for each radio station. Sounds like a lot of work, but getting it setup took about 2 hours for a dozen stations. Now I can select my favorite stations instantly on the remote without having to use the slow GUI menu on my TV, and saving power by keeping the TV off. Definitely worth looking into if you have a harmony remote. Now wouldn't it be great if there was a way to preset ripped music directly from the remote?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennutt* /forum/post/15473531
> 
> 
> I have wondered about this one... if my projector will always be on when I'm actually listening to the Denon, shouldn't the projector also be on while doing calibrations???



Absolutely not, turn off the projector, furnace, fridge, any source of noise.


----------



## bravada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15464486
> 
> 
> It does look like you have adequate spacing around your system. Perhaps it is your receivers protest at the mass of wires hanging behind it. Just kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in seriousness maybe the wires are tangled up too much and pulling on one wire in particular.
> 
> 
> It seems that the last PS3 update was 2 - 4 weeks ago. Does that timing coincide with your issue. Do you have another DVD or BluRay player you could try it on?



Don't get me started on the wires.







The wires were one of the first thing I checked. Unplugged and replugged everyone of them and rerouted some that were not ideally routed. There really isn't anything I can do about it though. I'm using HDMI on everything I can and the rest of the nest is necessary connections. It's mind boggling how much wiring there is on a basic living room home theater. I don't even want to see the rats nest of wires on a better system than mine.










The timing on the last PS3 update does kind of coincide, unfortunately I don't have another BluRay player to test.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15464521
> 
> 
> Sure doesn't look like it should be overheating. Hate to say it but it seems to me like you may have a hardware issue....



Bite your tongue.







I don't even want to think of the nightmare of being without the hub of my entertainment system.


----------



## Browninggold

+1 on turning everything off when doing audyssey. I even start over when the cat walks through the living room...if you have a grandfather clock stop the pendulam.


----------



## svalesp

To the streaming experts out there: Exactly what music storage formats can the 3808 stream? I have MP3, WMA lossless, and some FLAC files stored on my NAS. The 3808 cannot see the FLAC files. It also has problems with a high bit rate MP3. Other files are fine.

If this has alreacy been answered, I'd appreciate a pointer.


P.S. The 3808 has the latest software, including the feature update.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svalesp* /forum/post/15474921
> 
> 
> To the streaming experts out there: Exactly what music storage formats can the 3808 stream? I have MP3, WMA lossless, and some FLAC files stored on my NAS. The 3808 cannot see the FLAC files. It also has problems with a high bit rate MP3. Other files are fine.
> 
> If this has alreacy been answered, I'd appreciate a pointer.
> 
> 
> P.S. The 3808 has the latest software, including the feature update.



RTFM










I don't have page numbers handy, but there is a table in the manual that tells what codecs and rates are supported.


Brian


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svalesp* /forum/post/15474921
> 
> 
> To the streaming experts out there: Exactly what music storage formats can the 3808 stream? I have MP3, WMA lossless, and some FLAC files stored on my NAS. The 3808 cannot see the FLAC files. It also has problems with a high bit rate MP3. Other files are fine.
> 
> If this has alreacy been answered, I'd appreciate a pointer.
> 
> 
> P.S. The 3808 has the latest software, including the feature update.



The supported formats are in the manual. Ones you mentioned are supported. Try using Twonky to stream FLAC to the Denon.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15474855
> 
> 
> +1 on turning everything off when doing audyssey. I even start over when the cat walks through the living room...if you have a grandfather clock stop the pendulam.



Yep, I even shut off the heat/air, and ice maker, and a wine cooler (which is rather noisy).


----------



## creeval

Hey guys I just bought a new 3808ci along side of a PRO-151 TV and am very new at most of this but usually figure it out by messing around in the settings. I just have some very basic questions. Basically I have my PS3 (HDMI), Xbox360 (HDMI), Directv HR21 DVR (HDMI), and Wii (Component) all going out through the single HDMI out cable. All I have done so far is run the auto setup and now my sound is 100x better. My questions start here do I have to run this for each input I have when I switch between them? With my HDMI sources how can I just make them passthrough (without messing with my HD signal) and the component going out the HDMI upscale, so I know the receiver isn't messing with my HD sources since I read on cnet that it doesn't do well with HD signals but does ok with SD? When I upgrade to this new free feature pack what are the main benefits over the auto setup I have and how hard is the firmware/upgrade to do? I am coming from an older sony and it used to have AFD auto which basically allowed whatever signal that came in to be broadcast that way is there the same setting on the Denon and if so how do I use it?


Thanks again from a noob,


-CV


----------



## 4i2fly

For those who have upgraded their 3808CI with new features and new FW who also experienced a problem with Audyssey cal coming back with bogus speaker distances and levels, have you been able to resolve the situation with Denon? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/15473682
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. I've had my 3808ci for about 8 months now, but only recently got it connected to my home network. So now I'm fiddling with internet radio and other stuff. To stop streaming, using the main remote (by pushing the centre button), should the remote be on "Amp", or on "Net/USB"?



I've always been in "Net/USB" mode with the main. In "Amp" the center button brings up the speaker channel adjustment. Not sure about if you hold it down though. On the second remote, using the square stop button, I don't think it mattered. Easy enough to try...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creeval* /forum/post/15475898
> 
> 
> Hey guys I just bought a new 3808ci along side of a PRO-151 TV and am very new at most of this but usually figure it out by messing around in the settings. I just have some very basic questions. Basically I have my PS3 (HDMI), Xbox360 (HDMI), Directv HR21 DVR (HDMI), and Wii (Component) all going out through the single HDMI out cable. All I have done so far is run the auto setup and now my sound is 100x better. My questions start here do I have to run this for each input I have when I switch between them?



No. One Audyssey setup for all but you may want to adjust each input level so that you don't get a big change in volume when you switch sources.


> Quote:
> With my HDMI sources how can I just make them passthrough (without messing with my HD signal) and the component going out the HDMI upscale, so I know the receiver isn't messing with my HD sources since I read on cnet that it doesn't do well with HD signals but does ok with SD?



The problem is when deinterlacing 1080i signals. Since the Wii is 480p, you don't have a problem. Set conversion to "A to H" which won't touch incoming HDMI signals.


> Quote:
> When I upgrade to this new free feature pack what are the main benefits over the auto setup I have and how hard is the firmware/upgrade to do?



Feature Pack Thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...65934&page=240 



> Quote:
> I am coming from an older sony and it used to have AFD auto which basically allowed whatever signal that came in to be broadcast that way is there the same setting on the Denon and if so how do I use it?
> 
> 
> Thanks again from a noob,
> 
> 
> -CV



Pure Direct mode.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *svalesp* /forum/post/15474921
> 
> 
> To the streaming experts out there: Exactly what music storage formats can the 3808 stream? I have MP3, WMA lossless, and some FLAC files stored on my NAS. The 3808 cannot see the FLAC files. It also has problems with a high bit rate MP3. Other files are fine.
> 
> If this has alreacy been answered, I'd appreciate a pointer.
> 
> 
> P.S. The 3808 has the latest software, including the feature update.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/15474950
> 
> 
> RTFM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have page numbers handy, but there is a table in the manual that tells what codecs and rates are supported.
> 
> 
> Brian





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15474967
> 
> 
> The supported formats are in the manual. Ones you mentioned are supported. Try using Twonky to stream FLAC to the Denon.



Page 20. Network Audio.


----------



## creeval

Thanks EnergyOwner for the quick reply. So basically for what I am doing once I setup my system with the auto calibration and I am happy with the subtle changes I make right after to basic things like distance/and db levels there really isn't much else I am going to have to do? The only other thing I have just noticed is on my harmony 1000 I am trying to get the "play wii" activity and I have it plugged into the dvd component 1 input and I have my PS3 going into the DVD HDMI input and for their choices I only see DVD, blah blah but it doesn't differentiate between the two what should I be using there and how do I know which one is for the HDMI source and component?


Thanks again,


-CV


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creeval* /forum/post/15477119
> 
> 
> Thanks EnergyOwner for the quick reply. So basically for what I am doing once I setup my system with the auto calibration and I am happy with the subtle changes I make right after to basic things like distance/and db levels there really isn't much else I am going to have to do? The only other thing I have just noticed is on my harmony 1000 I am trying to get the "play wii" activity and I have it plugged into the dvd component 1 input and I have my PS3 going into the DVD HDMI input and for their choices I only see DVD, blah blah but it doesn't differentiate between the two what should I be using there and how do I know which one is for the HDMI source and component?
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> -CV



You will have to, unfortunately, rerun Audyssey if you install the Feature Pack upgrade. If you do, use this thread as a guide: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 


You should rename you inputs on the 3808 (and in the Harmony Remote Software) to reflect your actual sources. The easiest way is to connect to your 3808's web server by typing its ethernet address into your web browser. Go to Setup Menu->Source Select. There you can change the name and both the video and audio inputs. Alternatively you can use the GUI.


----------



## creeval

You're the man...Much appreciated!


----------



## rotohead

I've subscribed to Rhapsody soley for use thru my Denon 3808. Has anyone run across a forum or support? I love the sound quality and product overall but continue to have 'server disconnect' problems and finding customer support for Rhapsody is like finding the holy grail. I'm amazed that Real has so little concern for their customers that they would offer NO tech support at all. If somebody knows where I can go I'd appreciate it. I want to keep Rhap but I won't pay for something I feel should work as advertised.

Thanks


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creeval* /forum/post/15477119
> 
> 
> ....I am happy with the subtle changes I make right after to basic things like distance/and db levels there really isn't much else I am going to have to do?...



Auto setup will often select your main speakers as "large". You typically want those "small" (under manual speaker config). Also under "advanced" crossover settings, verify your LFE crossover is at least 150 Hz. It's not really a crossover but a low pass filter. It can be 150Hz and your other crossovers, say, 60Hz or 120Hz -- that's OK. You just don't want the LFE "crossover" to be 80Hz and your surround crossover 150Hz, etc. -- that would leave a hole in the frequency range.


Your subwoofer setting can be LFE or LFE+Main, if all your speakers are "small", it doesn't matter.


Double check Dynamic EQ is on (if you want it on) and Dynamic Volume is off (assuming you want it off). I recollect when I first ran setup, it didn't automatically enable Dynamic EQ.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15478970
> 
> 
> I've subscribed to Rhapsody soley for use thru my Denon 3808. Has anyone run across a forum or support? I love the sound quality and product overall but continue to have 'server disconnect' problems and finding customer support for Rhapsody is like finding the holy grail. I'm amazed that Real has so little concern for their customers that they would offer NO tech support at all. If somebody knows where I can go I'd appreciate it. I want to keep Rhap but I won't pay for something I feel should work as advertised.
> 
> Thanks



Rhapsody has a support forum on their web site. I have Rhapsody. Works ok, could be better both on the Rhapsody end and Denon's implementation.


----------



## HTPC101

Getting three of these receivers in today..


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15479130
> 
> 
> Rhapsody has a support forum on their web site. I have Rhapsody. Works ok, could be better both on the Rhapsody end and Denon's implementation.



I don't know if this is a Denon issue or a Rhaspody issue. If anybody has had repeated 'server disconnect' issues (99% occuring between songs) and found a solution I'd like to hear that info. Rhapshody's web forum had no answers. If not I'll figure something else out , call Denon see what they say....


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15479291
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is a Denon issue or a Rhaspody issue. If anybody has had repeated 'server disconnect' issues (99% occuring between songs) and found a solution I'd like to hear that info. Rhapshody's web forum had no answers. If not I'll figure something else out , call Denon see what they say....



The 'server disconnects' are annoying (not happening 99% of the time between songs for me but sometimes often occurs). Other players have the same problem with Rhapsody streaming. Hardly ever have disconnects when playing NET/USB Internet Radio stations.


This evening I noticed disconnects often while playing Rhapsody. Other times plays for a long time without disconnects. The issue is not likely related to my Internet connection!


----------



## pgore

it went slowly.... as suggested


----------



## MikeAnderson

Are they shipping the new units updated (new features and firmware) or do you need to do all that yourself?


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/15471554
> 
> 
> For some reason, after a couple of hours working, my Denon 3808 loses connection with Windows Media devices (servers) on my home network. All my other devices (PCs running either Vista or Windows Home Server) can both serve and connect to each other without problem, but the Denon seems to simply fall off the network after a while.
> 
> 
> The symptom is that after playing streamed files, there will come a point when the Denon cues up the next track, but it either never starts (normally on the Denon's display, you see the buffering go from 0% to 100%, and once it reaches 100%, the track starts playing), or it starts, then the buffering falls back to 0%.
> 
> 
> At this point, if I search the network from any of the PCs, I will see the other Windows Media devices, but the Denon 3808 has fallen off its perch - it's no longer listed as a Network Audio device.
> 
> 
> The workaround is to recycle the power on the Denon - that will cause it to reconnect to the network and carry on. But this is hardly the most smooth user experience.
> 
> 
> I have the latest firmware (2.01) and the feature upgrade applied to the Denon.
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, Internet Radio stations work perfectly, but streaming from other Windows Media devices on my home network does not.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea on what might be the problem?
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Geoff Coupe



I think this is the same problem I'm having with Rhapsody 'server disconnect' problems. It almost always happens to me between song changes. I use good wireless headphones sometimes and I can always hear a audio click that always tells me the connection is dropped. Very annoying and will probably end up deciding to save some money cause it never plays more than six/seven songs in a row without a dropped connection. I don't have time to troubleshoot this kind of stuff. Too bad...I have a good setup with the Rhapshody feed thru Zone2, digital output to the 5.8 headphones, very clear. Just wish it would play thru at least one complete CD w/o disconnect.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15480104
> 
> 
> I think this is the same problem I'm having with Rhapsody 'server disconnect' problems. It almost always happens to me between song changes. I use good wireless headphones sometimes and I can always hear a audio click that always tells me the connection is dropped. Very annoying and will probably end up deciding to save some money cause it never plays more than six/seven songs in a row without a dropped connection. I don't have time to troubleshoot this kind of stuff. Too bad...I have a good setup with the Rhapshody feed thru Zone2, digital output to the 5.8 headphones, very clear. Just wish it would play thru at least one complete CD w/o disconnect.



I don't have disconnect problems with local music server streaming and rarely with Internet Radio. Only with Rhapsody. Sometimes after playing Rhapsody on the Denon I have problems streaming local music or Internet Radio needing a power cycle to clear the condition but if I stream just local music or Internet Radio without using Rhapsody first then usually no problems.


I think couple things going on... the Rhapsody server connection is lost probably in transit or with Rhapsody servers and the Denon player is a bit flaky.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15480252
> 
> 
> I don't have disconnect problems with local music server streaming and rarely with Internet Radio. Only with Rhapsody. Sometimes after playing Rhapsody on the Denon I have problems streaming local music or Internet Radio needing a power cycle to clear the condition but if I stream just local music or Internet Radio without using Rhapsody first then usually no problems.
> 
> 
> I think couple things going on... the Rhapsody server connection is lost probably in transit or with Rhapsody servers and the Denon player is a bit flaky.



I'll agree the Denon/Rhapsody interface is very clunky, moving from level to level can be a real pain. When I get disconnect problems it's usually with Rhap and have never lost a connection with a media server I have once I get it going. The few times I've used IR it works fine too. Just Rhapsody, there has to be a firmware fix that can solve this.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/15473682
> 
> 
> To stop streaming, using the main remote (by pushing the centre button), should the remote be on "Amp", or on "Net/USB"?



The remote should have Amp selected (upper left hand corner, soft button).


----------



## gongura

Nope, struggling to get Net/USB on Zone 2 and yes, realized that its not the same as it is for the Main zone. How do I get Net/USB on Zone 2 using just the main remote. Right now I select Net/USB with the main remote and then select Z2 with the other remote. Want to do this using my Harmony. So far I managed to turn on/off Z2 using my Harmony but I am not able to select Net/USB. Looks like some more commands to learn for my Harmony.


----------



## jbwitt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15482066
> 
> 
> Nope, struggling to get Net/USB on Zone 2 and yes, realized that its not the same as it is for the Main zone. How do I get Net/USB on Zone 2 using just the main remote. Right now I select Net/USB with the main remote and then select Z2 with the other remote. Want to do this using my Harmony. So far I managed to turn on/off Z2 using my Harmony but I am not able to select Net/USB. Looks like some more commands to learn for my Harmony.



Read back a few pages. I described how to do this. Press the Amp button a few times on the main remote. I use an 880 and had to teach it the multi-zone input commands.


----------



## Stephen1254

I'd like to try making some adjustments to the room correction done by Audyssey, and I'd like to work from that curve, and just make some small adjustments to that curve. How do I get that curve as a starting point? Is it the curve copy in "Manual EQ"? And can I create only one manual curve, or can I store multiple curves?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15481811
> 
> 
> I'll agree the Denon/Rhapsody interface is very clunky, moving from level to level can be a real pain. When I get disconnect problems it's usually with Rhap and have never lost a connection with a media server I have once I get it going. The few times I've used IR it works fine too. Just Rhapsody, there has to be a firmware fix that can solve this.



Denon hasn't released a firmware update for a while the 3808/4308. Perhaps the next update will better this problem and fix other issues with Rhapsody on the Denon.


----------



## drj2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15486149
> 
> 
> Denon hasn't released a firmware update for a while the 3808/4308. Perhaps the next update will better this problem and fix other issues with Rhapsody on the Denon.



Seems that the Rhapsody problems started to occur after the last firmware update - at least in my case. I have no problems streaming music from my PC or internet radio but now with Rhapsody I am lucky to get one or two songs before I get the dreaded "server disconnected" message. I have no problems using rhapsody on my desktop or wirelessly on several different laptops. I have tried different cables, switches and even direct connection to my modem all to no avail.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/15486304
> 
> 
> Seems that the Rhapsody problems started to occur after the last firmware update - at least in my case. I have no problems streaming music from my PC or internet radio but now with Rhapsody I am lucky to get one or two songs before I get the dreaded "server disconnected" message. I have no problems using rhapsody on my desktop or wirelessly on several different laptops. I have tried different cables, switches and even direct connection to my modem all to no avail.



Yep, documented in firmware tracking my sig link. Same here no problem streaming Rhapsody on a desktop or wireless notebook. However, the authentication server connectivity appears to be different on the Denon to Rhapsody servers. Could be when the Denon goes to authenticate again with Rhapsody server where it fails thus Rhapsody rejects further streaming. Sometimes if you let the 'server disconnect' message stay on the screen a while the Denon reconnects and streams Rhapsody again.


When the 30 day Rhapsody trial on the Denon runs out Rhapsody will authenticate for one song play and then reject further play from the Denon and show 'server disconnect' until power cycling the Denon (small power button). Of course with a Rhapsody subscription and Rhapsody login/pass entered into the Denon should stream unlimited and not be giving the 'server disconnect'


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15484492
> 
> 
> I'd like to try making some adjustments to the room correction done by Audyssey, and I'd like to work from that curve, and just make some small adjustments to that curve. How do I get that curve as a starting point? Is it the curve copy in "Manual EQ"? And can I create only one manual curve, or can I store multiple curves?



Manual EQ is not Audyssey. Once you switch to it the Audyssey filters are *disabled* and you are no longer getting room correction.


----------



## Stephen1254

So is there a way to adjust the Audyssey curve?


----------



## Gary J

You can adjust levels and distances and keep the filters engaged but that is personal preference and deviating from Audysseys flat frequency response. If it does not sound good perhaps you did not follow the *Audyssey Setup Guide* .


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15487550
> 
> 
> So is there a way to adjust the Audyssey curve?



I thought there was supposed to be a way to do exactly what you asked above...to copy the Audyssey or Audyssey Flat curve, and modify as you like from there. I'm not sure if I read that here on the forums or in an article referenced from the forums where one of the main Audyssey dudes...(descriptive I know) was discussing its features and how they went about trying to program this thing.


----------



## Gary J

From the *Main Audyssey Dude* -


"Manual EQ, on the other hand, is not a method for room correction. It is a series of parametric EQ filters that are used to adjust the content to your personal preference. Think of it as a fancier bass and treble control. The problem is that when you switch to Manual EQ, Audyssey MultEQ filters are turned off. So, you are not starting from a flat curve when you make these personal preference adjustments. Perhaps you can make some content sound good to you, but other content will not because it is at the mercy of the acoustics of the room."


----------



## Supermann7

I did the feature upgrade package. I notice there is the Tonal features are not there (BASS and Treble selection). Plus the feature upgrade really work well in movie. It sounds cleaner and fuller. But, in 5ch or 7ch stereo mode in music the surrounds are 4 db louder. I used the SPL and measured at 75db on all of my 7.1 set up. Anybody would like to comments? Thanks.


----------



## drj2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15486367
> 
> 
> Yep, documented in firmware tracking my sig link. Same here no problem streaming Rhapsody on a desktop or wireless notebook. However, the authentication server connectivity appears to be different on the Denon to Rhapsody servers. Could be when the Denon goes to authenticate again with Rhapsody server where it fails thus Rhapsody rejects further streaming. Sometimes if you let the 'server disconnect' message stay on the screen a while the Denon reconnects and streams Rhapsody again.
> 
> 
> When the 30 day Rhapsody trial on the Denon runs out Rhapsody will authenticate for one song play and then reject further play from the Denon and show 'server disconnect' until power cycling the Denon (small power button). Of course with a Rhapsody subscription and Rhapsody login/pass entered into the Denon should stream unlimited and not be giving the 'server disconnect'



Captavs


My 30 day trial did run out but I already had a Rhapsody account and have entered my username and password on the appropriate page in the Denon GUI. I definately think this problem was introduced with the 2.01 firmware as I had no problem with the 1.97 firmware. I have sent an email to Denon asking if this is a known issue with 2.01. I love using Rhapsody on my PC's so I will contiune the service but it sure would be nice to have it working properly on the 3808.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drj2000* /forum/post/15489319
> 
> 
> Captavs
> 
> 
> My 30 day trial did run out but I already had a Rhapsody account and have entered my username and password on the appropriate page in the Denon GUI. I definately think this problem was introduced with the 2.01 firmware as I had no problem with the 1.97 firmware. I have sent an email to Denon asking if this is a known issue with 2.01. I love using Rhapsody on my PC's so I will contiune the service but it sure would be nice to have it working properly on the 3808.



Yes, I agree. Interesting though been playing Rhapsody this evening no disconnects yet. Ah............... nope not yet... streaming for hour or so










Known problem but unable to confirm Rhapsody server problem with Denon Rhapsody trial authentication versus subscribed user authentication or Denon problem. May the faulting party please stand up and correct!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/15489286
> 
> 
> I did the feature upgrade package. I notice there is the Tonal features are not there (BASS and Treble selection). Plus the feature upgrade really work well in movie. It sounds cleaner and fuller. But, in 5ch or 7ch stereo mode in music the surrounds are 4 db louder. I used the SPL and measured at 75db on all of my 7.1 set up. Anybody would like to comments? Thanks.



With DEQ turned on Tonal features not available. Tonal available with Multi EQ XT on only. I don't do the meter can't help there.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15489499
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree. Interesting though been playing Rhapsody this evening no disconnects yet. Ah............... nope not yet... streaming for hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Known problem but unable to confirm Rhapsody server problem with Denon Rhapsody trial authentication versus subscribed user authentication or Denon problem. May the faulting party please stand up and correct!



Opps... after selecting various albums about 2 hours Rhapsody play then changing tracks couple after the other the dreaded 'server disconnected'. Back to the main Rhapsody menu selecting and playing. Hmm..... I suspect failing authentication with Rhapsody server.... is there anybody home










Edit: Few minutes play and auto restart stream of first track that album and playing again... Hello? Hello? Hello? Was that a stream interruption? Yes... Authenticated playing again start of track. Flaky on who's end, when and how?










Edit: Still playing next tune of album. I submit... where the problem Rhapsody or Denon... all the connections and authentication can't be bad







Or is this streaming just bad? Not much problem with local music server or Internet Radio streaming without using Rhapsody. You decide! And if your reading and can fix Rhapsody or Denon (my guess is Denon more interested) then please do so.


P.S. read previous posts for context


That's it for my analysis for now unless someone wishes to trace the traffic in detail down to Denon authentication response with Rhapsody server any bread crumbs! or Rhapsody or Denon standup and admit fault







Perhaps Denon will release a firmware to fix their problem or Rhapsody's.


Edit: Oh and for those interested.... in my case this problem not related to my Internet connection or name server! LOL










Edit: Rhapsody needs improvment... I'm off to listen FLAC and 320 MP3's streamed local music server from the Denon now..







Before the party ends....


----------



## Stephen1254




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15487694
> 
> 
> You can adjust levels and distances and keep the filters engaged but that is personal preference and deviating from Audysseys flat frequency response. If it does not sound good perhaps you did not follow the *Audyssey Setup Guide* .



So how do you keep the Audyssey filters in place and make those slight adjustments you reference?


----------



## Stephen1254




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15487694
> 
> 
> You can adjust levels and distances and keep the filters engaged but that is personal preference and deviating from Audysseys flat frequency response. If it does not sound good perhaps you did not follow the *Audyssey Setup Guide* .



Or are you just referring to adjusting the overall volume of each individual speaker?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15490790
> 
> 
> So how do you keep the Audyssey filters in place and make those slight adjustments you reference?



If your referring to Audyssey curve adjustments the only way is using Audyssey Pro latest version.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gongura* /forum/post/15482066
> 
> 
> Nope, struggling to get Net/USB on Zone 2 and yes, realized that its not the same as it is for the Main zone. How do I get Net/USB on Zone 2 using just the main remote.



Press amp (upper left) to get to Zone2. Then press Net/USB on the lower keypad.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CiaFlux* /forum/post/15459126
> 
> 
> You can turn off the MUTE graphic
> 
> 
> Manual Setup->GUI->Text->Off




That did it! thanks. I Don't really need the input/surround parameters so this works for me!


----------



## gongura

Quick question on the feature package upgrade. Do we get all the features listed on the denon website as part of the free feature upgrade. I see 1 month of Rahpsody, Sirius, HDMI/CEC, Audyssey DEQ and Dynamic Volume. Do we need to select just one of these or do we get them all? If we need to select just one how do we do this? When I selected the upgrade feature option on the GUI I don't see the option of selection just one (I am looking to get DEQ if I can get only one feature). As always appreciate the help/advice


----------



## Browninggold

you get them all-I believe the rhapsody is a one month free trial...never used it so I am not for sure.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15490834
> 
> 
> If your referring to Audyssey curve adjustments the only way is using Audyssey Pro latest version.



Which will cost you big bucks and a certified installer. Audysseys "next big thing" is a built in version though.


----------



## PAL78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PAL78* /forum/post/15403981
> 
> 
> 1 - Mail to Denon asking for ID/PW : done a week ago, no answer so far



Strange answer from Denon Support Europe :
_De: "info"


Nous vous informons que cette activation n'est pas possible en Europe pour le moment. Nous ne manquerons pas de vous informer de la mise en application de celle-ci. Bonne réception, sincères salutations._


... that feature is not available in Europe now. We'll keep you informed...



That means that might be possible in the USA... can one of our US colleagues try, and ask Denon please ? Merci !


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15489513
> 
> 
> With DEQ turned on Tonal features not available. Tonal available with Multi EQ XT on only. I don't do the meter can't help there.



Denon 3808 with new Firmware and Upgrade feature.

Thank you for clearing the Tonal features.


Again, I like to share what I experienced with my loud surround sound Vs L/C/R speakers. Last night, I spent nearly 3 hours trying to figure out why my surround speakers are louder than L/C/R. Re-run the Audessey Calibration twice with 5 and 7 locations. Still the same problem. Then, I manually made surround speakers channel level adjustment and brought the level down to 4-5db, so I can clearly hear all the speakers balance out from my center listening location. I took the SPL reading 3 times. I setted at C weighting and slow response, this is what I get. L/C/R SPL reads at 75 and SL/SR/ SBL/SBR all at 72. With these SPL reading (75/72). It balance out the sound nicely. The surrounds are not being louder than L/C/R. If I have it all set at 75db for all speakers. The surround speakers would be louder than L/C/R. I notice this problem after the feature upgrade. W/O upgrade I have no problem, all speakers were well balance with Audessey Cal and SPL check, 75db. I played both DDEX movies and CD music (7 ch Stereo). Comments, recommendations... Thank you all.


What I have now for my Channel Level:

Left= 5

Center= 5

Right= 5.5

SL= 0.5

SR= 0.0

SBL= 1.0

SBR= 1.0

Sub= -6


Speakers are AXIOM EPIC 80 w/ M22 for SBL/SBR.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15490183
> 
> 
> Opps... after selecting various albums about 2 hours Rhapsody play then changing tracks couple after the other the dreaded 'server disconnected'. Back to the main Rhapsody menu selecting and playing. Hmm..... I suspect failing authentication with Rhapsody server.... is there anybody home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Few minutes play and auto restart stream of first track that album and playing again... Hello? Hello? Hello? Was that a stream interruption? Yes... Authenticated playing again start of track. Flaky on who's end, when and how?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Still playing next tune of album. I submit... where the problem Rhapsody or Denon... all the connections and authentication can't be bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is this streaming just bad? Not much problem with local music server or Internet Radio streaming without using Rhapsody. You decide! And if your reading and can fix Rhapsody or Denon (my guess is Denon more interested) then please do so.
> 
> 
> P.S. read previous posts for context
> 
> 
> That's it for my analysis for now unless someone wishes to trace the traffic in detail down to Denon authentication response with Rhapsody server any bread crumbs! or Rhapsody or Denon standup and admit fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Denon will release a firmware to fix their problem or Rhapsody's.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and for those interested.... in my case this problem not related to my Internet connection or name server! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Rhapsody needs improvment... I'm off to listen FLAC and 320 MP3's streamed local music server from the Denon now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the party ends....



This is similar to my experience with Rhapsody thru a Denon 3808. Instead of power cycling to re-set I usually go back to the main Rhapsody screen for authentication and then go forward from there to play. Went the longest period last nite without a disconnect but had many songs start...stop...then start over. Doesn't require a re-authentication so not quite as annoying but not exceptable none the less.

Has anyone had luck calling Denon and seeing what they say about this? I will probably call them if I don't read or hear something about this soon. I'd like to keep Rhap but won't pay for something that doesn't work right. There are other options.


----------



## 007james

Our 3808's are becoming obsolete :
New HDMI Spec - Smaller Connector The smaller connector is the most annoying part I think, hopefully that's just for the car. I wonder if the new spec can be upgraded through firmware on current units?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/15498300
> 
> 
> Our 3808's are becoming obsolete :
> New HDMI Spec - Smaller Connector The smaller connector is the most annoying part I think, hopefully that's just for the car. I wonder if the new spec can be upgraded through firmware on current units?



Nothing in the new specs is remotely interesting to me. Networking is nice, but I think that just makes things more complicated. 2K and 4K support..ok nothing in consumer land is produced in those resolutions. Smaller connector? Eh, who cares?


What they really need to do, and maybe have, is lessen the required HDCP handshakes and make then MUCH faster. There's no reason why an established encrypted link needs to be renegotiated if there's a change in resolution or other data being sent across the link. Network VPNs don't tear down and rebuild connections depending on the content being sent.


So I feel comfortable with my 3808CI that it will serve me quite well for a couple of more years, if not longer.


----------



## lrstevens421

Been a while since I've posted in this forum, glad to see it's still going strong. I'm having an usual problem and wanted to see if anyone else has encountered this. For some reason I'm unable to get my htpc to play nice with the 3808. When connected directly to the display everything works great, audio and video come through without a hitch. When I put the 3808 in the mix I get no audio over HDMI, after playing with various settings I've isolated the problem to the AVR. Optical works fine but hdmi does not. I have a Panasonic BD50 in my system which sends audio to the 3808 via hdmi without issue. Any ideas?


----------



## 007james

I agree, there is nothing in the new specs that seem really good to me either other than networking and I'm sure to keep my 3808 for years to come but the cable size switch is annoying....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15498591
> 
> 
> Nothing in the new specs is remotely interesting to me. Networking is nice, but I think that just makes things more complicated. 2K and 4K support..ok nothing in consumer land is produced in those resolutions. Smaller connector? Eh, who cares?
> 
> 
> What they really need to do, and maybe have, is lessen the required HDCP handshakes and make then MUCH faster. There's no reason why an established encrypted link needs to be renegotiated if there's a change in resolution or other data being sent across the link. Network VPNs don't tear down and rebuild connections depending on the content being sent.
> 
> 
> So I feel comfortable with my 3808CI that it will serve me quite well for a couple of more years, if not longer.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/15501154
> 
> 
> Been a while since I've posted in this forum, glad to see it's still going strong. I'm having an usual problem and wanted to see if anyone else has encountered this. For some reason I'm unable to get my htpc to play nice with the 3808. When connected directly to the display everything works great, audio and video come through without a hitch. When I put the 3808 in the mix I get no audio over HDMI, after playing with various settings I've isolated the problem to the AVR. Optical works fine but hdmi does not. I have a Panasonic BD50 in my system which sends audio to the 3808 via hdmi without issue. Any ideas?



By the way, all the latest drivers are installed for the video card. I've tried an Nvidia 9800GT and ATI HD 4670.


----------



## pgore

I have Denon 3808 and Comcast modem - all working well EXCEPT can't see media server which is also plugged into comcast modem - via another router that distributes to other areas of the house. It is a windows xp box and have dumped a few songs into my music folder - seeing nothing there.... any suggestions.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/15501186
> 
> 
> By the way, all the latest drivers are installed for the video card. I've tried an Nvidia 9800GT and ATI HD 4670.



One perhaps slightly crazy idea: have you tried a different HDMI cables? In the setup you describe you are going from one cable to two, have you verified that both cables work when you are connected directly to the TV?


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15501243
> 
> 
> One perhaps slightly crazy idea: have you tried a different HDMI cables? In the setup you describe you are going from one cable to two, have you verified that both cables work when you are connected directly to the TV?



Yes I've tried a different cable, doesn't seem to be a hand-shaking issue as far as I can tell







. There are two hdmi cables in the chain; one from the htpc to the 3808 and one from the 3808 to a Pioneer 5010. Directly to the display everything works great, mind boggling







.


----------



## fhlh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/15501203
> 
> 
> I have Denon 3808 and Comcast modem - all working well EXCEPT can't see media server which is also plugged into comcast modem - via another router that distributes to other areas of the house. It is a windows xp box and have dumped a few songs into my music folder - seeing nothing there.... any suggestions.



First, what version of Windows Media Player are you running? You will need at least v11 for the Denon to see your tunes.


Second... you state "via another router"? you have two routers in your network setup?

For your Denon to "talk" to the PC with the Tunes... I suggest putting both devices on the same router...


----------



## davidurban

The two routers may mean that you are on two sub networks and the routing is not set to talk between the networks. don't use the wan port on the second router. use it like a hub/switch and it should work. That is the way I have it and it works.


----------



## thecolonel

hey guys new 3808 owner here. currently i have xbox 360 and my cable hooked up with HDMI and Wii hooked up with component. I'm not really sure what I should be doing with the video settings. I'm running a HDMI to my Sony 52XBR3. Should I be changing the settings on the TV or on the receiver? Right now the picture for TV doesn't look real sharp, the xbox looks good and the wii looks unimpressive. Any suggestions?


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel* /forum/post/15503137
> 
> 
> hey guys new 3808 owner here. currently i have xbox 360 and my cable hooked up with HDMI and Wii hooked up with component. I'm not really sure what I should be doing with the video settings. I'm running a HDMI to my Sony 52XBR3. Should I be changing the settings on the TV or on the receiver? Right now the picture for TV doesn't look real sharp, the xbox looks good and the wii looks unimpressive. Any suggestions?



How does the picture look without the 3808 in the middle?


----------



## mongo70

Hi, I'm new here, and I previously posted this, but haven't received any responses. I hope this is the right place post. I love my 3808, but I have one problem with it. I have a Technics 1200 turn table, my cartridge is a Denon DL-160, its rated output is 1.6-mV. I run my RCAs straight into the phono input on the 3808. My records sound great through my Klipsch speakers, but here is the problem, if I really turn up the volume for longer than 30 minutes my receiver goes into safe mode. I'm not sure whats going on. The only thing I can figure is the DL-160s 1.6-mV output is not enough to drive the amp on the 3808. The 3808s phono input sensitivity is 2.5-mV. There is no clipping so I don't think I'm over driving the amp. I can play C.D.s as loud as I want all day long, and they seem twice as loud as my records at the same volume. My receiver never goes into safe mode with line inputs, so it has to have something to do with the phono aspect of the 3808. Has any one else had this trouble? I'm thinking of buying a Graham Slee Era Gold Reflex phono preamp. My plan is to route my Technics through the preamp, and from there plug into my CD input on the 3808. Does anyone think this will work in curing my phono safe mode problem? Thanks


----------



## pgore

Good point - I will check the version of win media player. As far a routers go... I have few choices - here is the situation.... finished an unfinished basement - to entertain myself I put one to three cat five lines into each room of the basement (one into each bedroom) and more into the master av/computer control room and av/theater wall.... about $300 in cat5 cable - but is was a blast.


So - now I have 15 to 20 cat5 cables terminating in the av/computer control room - but.... comcast only gives me 4 ports on my modem.... no worries, I have a wireless router also.... that adds 4 more.....


What I ended up doing was dedicating one of the ports on the cable modem from comcast to a cable that runs to a to wall outlet, wall outlet up to an inwall onQ router into which I can plug 4 cat5 runs at a time (so if I need an outlet on in a bedroom upstairs, or somewhere in the house, I can plug it in). The only xp box I have in the house doubles as our home computer and it is on one of those basement outlets. Thus it behind an OnQ router, and then a comcast cable modem. Make sense -


Sometimes I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mongo70* /forum/post/15503609
> 
> 
> I have a Technics 1200 turn table, my cartridge is a Denon DL-160, its rated output is 1.6-mV. I run my RCAs straight into the phono input on the 3808. My records sound great through my Klipsch speakers, but here is the problem, if I really turn up the volume for longer than 30 minutes my receiver goes into safe mode. I'm not sure whats going on. The only thing I can figure is the DL-160s 1.6-mV output is not enough to drive the amp on the 3808. The 3808s phono input sensitivity is 2.5-mV.



The DL-160 is a high output moving coil so you shouldn't need a pre-pre (though I have one if you're interested...). You might try bumping up the input sensitivity on the phono input on the 3808 (in the settings for that input in the menus)...


----------



## pgore

yes - this would be great advice and would probably work - If I had any idea how to bypass the wan input. See response to previous post - one of my cable modem ports goes out to the wan input on the onQ router to accomplish further distribution through house. Without WAN in on onQ, I loose network function in house outlets.


Once again - I have no business owning a 3808 - but it is awesome! I learn something new every day.


----------



## mongo70

Thanks, scientest, I didn't know I could mess with the input sensitivity. I will have to look into that.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/15503741
> 
> 
> I have no business owning a 3808 - but it is awesome!



LOL, that has got to be my favorite quote of the day!


----------



## pgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15503837
> 
> 
> LOL, that has got to be my favorite quote of the day!



I am glad I could serve of some use to this thread.


----------



## pgore

So maybe I am worthy of owning a 3808....


unplugged my receiver from the comcast modem and plugged it directly into the onQ router that hosts my windows xp computer..... and voila (practicing because I lecture in Paris in two months) - I can now SEE THE DELL COMPUTER.... see dell run, run dell run...


can't play music yet.... but I feel like I have accomplished something.


----------



## pgore

So all you lurkers out there.... if you are stringing routers to add ports, remember...your 3808 must be plugged into the same router as your music server.


No subnets permitted.


Learned something new tonight.


----------



## lmilford

Hi guys... have tried connecting my Technics SL-1400MKII turntable to the receiver using the phono in and it sounds great through the receiver's speakers, but when I connect the VCR audio out to my PC using a 1/8 mini adapter and go to record my LP's (using Audacity or Nero) all I hear is a little static through the speakers.. not sure what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks for any more advice you can give..


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/15504124
> 
> 
> So all you lurkers out there.... if you are stringing routers to add ports, remember...your 3808 must be plugged into the same router as your music server.
> 
> 
> No subnets permitted.
> 
> 
> Learned something new tonight.




If it's link local multicast, it can't go past a router (has to be contained in one subnet). But remember that if you string routers to add ports, they can all be in the same subnet. You just have to change the additional router's IP so it won't conflict with your primary one. So 192.168.1.1 is your first router, change the second one to 192.168.1.2 (and turn off DHCP). Then everyone can be on the same subnet.


Or you can just buy a switch instead of modem/dsl routers to expand your switch port count.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/15504070
> 
> 
> So maybe I am worthy of owning a 3808....



No place in the setup to enter a subnet mask. Then again, only 3808 owners would have subnets in their homes.







Of course you are worthy!


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15506538
> 
> 
> No place in the setup to enter a subnet mask. Then again, only 3808 owners would have subnets in their homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are worthy!




My 3808 is still in the box.....what's a subnet?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/15507083
> 
> 
> My 3808 is still in the box.....what's a subnet?



If you don't know, you don't have one so don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Gary J

_Google knows!_


----------



## lmilford

Hi folks.. further update on my LP to PC issue. I connected a VCR directly into my Line In on my PC to rule out the Line In connection and the sound card. There was no problem and I was able to record off the VCR using Audacity. So I'm not sure where to go next. My turntable is a Technics SL-1400MKII, with an Ortofon cartridge. It's connected to the Phono Input on the 3808 and then I've connected RCA audio cables from the VCR Audio Out on the 3808 to the Line In on my PC. When I go to record, the Line In monitor on Audacity doesn't show any activity.


A couple of questions:

1 - Does the input source on the 3808 have to be switched to Phono in order to output

the music through the VCR out (I've tried this with no luck). My PC is also connected

to the 3808 so if I have to have it on Phono it might be a problem since my PC runs

through a different input source.

2 - Even though the soundcard can record off my VCR is it possible it might not be able

to handle a conversion from my turntable? (not sure why as the turntable and vcr

both analogue). Granted, my soundcard is an onboard SigmaTel High Definition

codec but shouldn't it be able to handle the conversion?


Sorry for the long post.. getting a little frustrated trying to figure this out.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## lmilford

One more thing.. I also have a ground connection on the turntable which I connected to the signal ground on the 3808 but that shouldn't matter should it, as I hear the LPs no problem when playing through the receiver.


----------



## lmilford

Sorry, one more thing.. the cartridge I'm using is an Ortofon OM 20 (Low-mass moving magnet) so I don't think that would be a cause of the problem.


Thanks.


----------



## Ajjra

I just bought the 3808 after hearing my father's. Love everything except the speed of the HDMI switching. His unit switches almost instantly (all HDMI connections). My unit takes at least 5 seconds to switch (I also have all HDMI connections). I have the latest firmware. Is there a reason for this? Do I need to adjust some configurations?


Thank you for any help.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajjra* /forum/post/15509518
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3808 after hearing my father's. Love everything except the speed of the HDMI switching. His unit switches almost instantly (all HDMI connections). My unit takes at least 5 seconds to switch (I also have all HDMI connections). I have the latest firmware. Is there a reason for this? Do I need to adjust some configurations?
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help.



The difference is likely the equipment you have attached to it....


----------



## Ajjra

Do you mean these are HDMI handshake issues? Only thing I can say to that is I have connected the exact same AppleTV and it takes longer to switch to (and from). Maybe it is due to the different screens...


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/15501203
> 
> 
> I have Denon 3808 and Comcast modem - all working well EXCEPT can't see media server which is also plugged into comcast modem - via another router that distributes to other areas of the house. It is a windows xp box and have dumped a few songs into my music folder - seeing nothing there.... any suggestions.



Yep. I have the same issue. Media server doesn't show up. PS3 can display the media server. Contacted denon support. They have no solution.


----------



## Faust

I have a WRT54G network router on the second floor of my home. I would like to wirelessly connect my first floor hi-fi equipment, about 12-15 feet below. I have a new Denon 3808CI AV Receiver and new Panasonic DMP-BD35 Blu-Ray Player with ethernet jacks.


I might be able to connect one of these units to my Squeezebox Duet, which is wirelessly connected to my network and has an open ethernet jack. I don't know if I can double up on this jack and connect both the Denon and Panasonic to it.


Can this hi-fi equipment connection be made with another router, or do I require something else? I have searched through this thread and have not found an answer. Hope I have made myself clear.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajjra* /forum/post/15510502
> 
> 
> Do you mean these are HDMI handshake issues? Only thing I can say to that is I have connected the exact same AppleTV and it takes longer to switch to (and from). Maybe it is due to the different screens...



Screen could do it, it has to tell the other equipment what it is capable of...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faust* /forum/post/15510668
> 
> 
> I have a WRT54G network router on the second floor of my home. I would like to wirelessly connect my first floor hi-fi equipment, about 12-15 feet below. I have a new Denon 3808CI AV Receiver and new Panasonic DMP-BD35 Blu-Ray Player with ethernet jacks.
> 
> 
> I might be able to connect one of these units to my Squeezebox Duet, which is wirelessly connected to my network and has an open ethernet jack. I don't know if I can double up on this jack and connect both the Denon and Panasonic to it.
> 
> 
> Can this hi-fi equipment connection be made with another router, or do I require something else? I have searched through this thread and have not found an answer. Hope I have made myself clear.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What you need is a wireless bridge. The Wireless bridge will connect to your WRT54G - well - wirelessly. On the bridge, you'll have RJ45 ethernet jacks that you can plug into your players.


If you shop around for a wireless bridge, make sure it has more than one jack (supports more than one device being plugged in) WET54GS5 for example has five ports that you can use.


----------



## Beerstalker

You could also buy a wireless router and use it as a wireless bridge. Some come ready for it, and others have to have different firmware loaded to work that way. Since they are that close together though, I would really recommend hardwiring instead of going wireless.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15508798
> 
> 
> Hi folks.. further update on my LP to PC issue. I connected a VCR directly into my Line In on my PC to rule out the Line In connection and the sound card. There was no problem and I was able to record off the VCR using Audacity. So I'm not sure where to go next. My turntable is a Technics SL-1400MKII, with an Ortofon cartridge. It's connected to the Phono Input on the 3808 and then I've connected RCA audio cables from the VCR Audio Out on the 3808 to the Line In on my PC. When I go to record, the Line In monitor on Audacity doesn't show any activity.
> 
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1 - Does the input source on the 3808 have to be switched to Phono in order to output
> 
> the music through the VCR out (I've tried this with no luck). My PC is also connected
> 
> to the 3808 so if I have to have it on Phono it might be a problem since my PC runs
> 
> through a different input source.
> 
> 2 - Even though the soundcard can record off my VCR is it possible it might not be able
> 
> to handle a conversion from my turntable? (not sure why as the turntable and vcr
> 
> both analogue). Granted, my soundcard is an onboard SigmaTel High Definition
> 
> codec but shouldn't it be able to handle the conversion?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post.. getting a little frustrated trying to figure this out.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.




I've been looking at doing exactly the same thing...got a PC and cables etc sitting around just waiting for me to get my act together and hook it all up.


In the manual (p 58 of Australian manual but no doubt different elsewhere on the globe) you need to read the section *Other Operations* which has a sub-section *Recording on an Extrenal Device (REC OUT mode)*.


Something like Press Zone2/3 / REC SELECT then turn SOURCE SELECT until RECOUT SOURCE is displayed. Turn SOURCE SELECT to choose the input source to be recorded. Play the program source. Start recording.


That's a summary of the section out of the manual but there are quite a few notes you might want to review too (including how to turn it off).


Please let us know how you go converting your vinyl to digital.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## jerryray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/15489286
> 
> 
> I did the feature upgrade package. I notice there is the Tonal features are not there (BASS and Treble selection). Plus the feature upgrade really work well in movie. It sounds cleaner and fuller. But, in 5ch or 7ch stereo mode in music the surrounds are 4 db louder. I used the SPL and measured at 75db on all of my 7.1 set up. Anybody would like to comments? Thanks.



So after the $100 update, they removed bass and treble?


----------



## jbwitt

I've had my 3808 for a month or so. The first day I got it, I ran Audyssey and everything went fine. Today, I reran it and the test tone made 2 of my speakers crackle. They are 5 yr old bookshelf Aperions and they didn't do that a month ago. Did I damage my speakers somehow with the Denon? I verified it's not a wiring problem and I never turn the volume up very loud so I'm not sure what could have happened. Also the speakers have been set to small in the 3808 since day one.


----------



## Faust




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15512382
> 
> 
> What you need is a wireless bridge. The Wireless bridge will connect to your WRT54G - well - wirelessly. On the bridge, you'll have RJ45 ethernet jacks that you can plug into your players.
> 
> 
> If you shop around for a wireless bridge, make sure it has more than one jack (supports more than one device being plugged in) WET54GS5 for example has five ports that you can use.



Thanks for the advice. I have ordered a WRT54GL and will flash it with Tomato, then configure it in client mode. Let you all know what happens.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faust* /forum/post/15515558
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I have ordered a WRT54GL and will flash it with Tomato, then configure it in client mode. Let you all know what happens.




I heard V8 works better than Tomato.......


----------



## jdm1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajjra* /forum/post/15509518
> 
> 
> ...Love everything except the speed of the HDMI switching. His unit switches almost instantly (all HDMI connections). My unit takes at least 5 seconds to switch (I also have all HDMI connections). I have the latest firmware...



I also have all HDMI connections, and it takes a couple of seconds to switch (though less than 5). As previously stated, switching speed may involve HDMI handshake issues specific to your particular equipment.


On my previous system I did all video switching on the TV and audio switching on my Yamaha receiver. That was fast.


At first I didn't like the somewhat sluggish Denon HDMI switching, however several other components are also sluggish -- DirecTV HR22 is slow, Harmony One remote is slow. Sadly, I've gotten used to sluggish, laggy behavior, so the HDMI switching is no different.


If your TV has several HDMI connections, you could use those for the most frequently-used video inputs. That would probably switch faster.


----------



## bent98

I just got a PS3 to play blu-ray disks and I know when hooking up ps3 via HDMI you need to set it to LPCM since the PS3 can not bitstream to AVR and instead does the decoding on the PS3 itself as per this thread. ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796 )


I have noticed that my Denon says Multi CH on the display when playing a Doubly True HD track, is this correct? Also what do I set the internal sound setting on the denon? Its on Standard right now. Should I set it on DIRECT or leave it STANDARD? I assume since the PS3 is not bitsreaming to the Denon, STANDARD would be correct since it passes sound through from the source it recieves it from. But I would like someone to clarify this.


Thanks


----------



## Cam McFarland

deleted....wrong thread


----------



## lmilford

Hey Blairy.. I looked in the manual and tried the Zone2/3 REC OUT options.. no luck. My *problem now is I can't even get sound from the turntable through the receiver at all.*. just a low humming noise when I turn up the volume. I wonder now if I've fried something in the receiver.

And I think my other problem is the fact that I've got my PC hooked up to the 3808 as well, as another input source. So if I've switched my input source to the PC how can I use the PHONO input source to record from at the same time..


----------



## pinenuts

It seems to me that Quick Select is anything but quick. If I use either remote to use quick select I have to do a good bit of navigating around the GUI. Why wouldn't I just press the appropriate dedicated button to get to the various sources? Is quick select just intended for changing sources at the receiver rather than the remote. What am I missing?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinenuts* /forum/post/15517777
> 
> 
> It seems to me that Quick Select is anything but quick. If I use either remote to use quick select I have to do a good bit of navigating around the GUI. Why wouldn't I just press the appropriate dedicated button to get to the various sources? Is quick select just intended for changing sources at the receiver rather than the remote. What am I missing?



To me, the softkeys on the primary remote for Quickselect work as one wold expect. Are you sure you already configured the settings correctly. The best way to accomplish this seems to use the web interface, at least to me…


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15517212
> 
> 
> Hey Blairy.. I looked in the manual and tried the Zone2/3 REC OUT options.. no luck. My *problem now is I can't even get sound from the turntable through the receiver at all.*. just a low humming noise when I turn up the volume. I wonder now if I've fried something in the receiver.
> 
> And I think my other problem is the fact that I've got my PC hooked up to the 3808 as well, as another input source. So if I've switched my input source to the PC how can I use the PHONO input source to record from at the same time..



If you've been playing with zone 2/3 are you sure you're trying to listen to phono input in zone one?


----------



## malcolmp6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *malcolmp6* /forum/post/15510526
> 
> 
> Yep. I have the same issue. Media server doesn't show up. PS3 can display the media server. Contacted denon support. They have no solution.



Managed to resolve my issue. I had to reinitialize my router and my ethernet bridge (buffalo air station) and my denon can see my media server.


----------



## Ingeborgdot

I don't know if this is a Samsung 1500 question or a Denon 3808 question but here goes. My Denon 3808 does not switch to trueHD when play bluray that has truehd. I was testing out Polar Express and it just was in DD. I had to switch it manually on the remote. What am I doing wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Liquid1.8T

Hello guys setup my 3808 last night without a hitch, I wanted to know whats the definitive answer on the HDMI pass through.


I DON'T want the 3808 to do ANYTHING with video, just pass it through, what are the settings for this?


Thanks!


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15508798
> 
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> 1 - Does the input source on the 3808 have to be switched to Phono in order to output
> 
> the music through the VCR out (I've tried this with no luck). My PC is also connected
> 
> to the 3808 so if I have to have it on Phono it might be a problem since my PC runs
> 
> through a different input source.
> 
> 2 - Even though the soundcard can record off my VCR is it possible it might not be able
> 
> to handle a conversion from my turntable? (not sure why as the turntable and vcr
> 
> both analogue). Granted, my soundcard is an onboard SigmaTel High Definition
> 
> codec but shouldn't it be able to handle the conversion?
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post.. getting a little frustrated trying to figure this out.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



It's not your soundcard. Can you just use L and R pre-outs instead of the VCR outs? This is not optimal because they are behind the volume and tone controls, but might help you troubleshoot.Make sure your in STEREO.


My advice to you guys interested in doing this is to invest in a decent soundcard. Even a Creative Audigy for ~$80 will be at least 10 db quieter, have better A to D converters, and provided you with the ability to record/play at 24/96.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid1.8T* /forum/post/15523713
> 
> 
> I DON'T want the 3808 to do ANYTHING with video, just pass it through, what are the settings for this?



Make sure that under HDMI Setup->i/p scaler is set to "off". For each input, "Video Convert" should also be set to "off".


----------



## jbwitt

I know to stop network play you hold down the enter key on the main remote. But has anybody gotten that to work on a harmony? If I hold it down on my 880 it doesn't work (and yes, the 880 command is mapped to the right Denon command).


----------



## lmilford

Thanks Dloose.. I may invest in the soundcard once I know this setup can work. At this point in time, I'm just trying to get back to playing the turntable through the Phono Input. I'm not getting any volume at all (setting is Stereo). Before I tried outputting through the VCR out and into my PC, I wasn't having any trouble playing LP's.


----------



## kippweirich

Greetings....trying to do the internet thing with the 3808...I have connectivity as I performed a firmware update ( received the upgrade #) but when I key 'Net/USB" (source select) nothing happens....When I go into the GUI network ...see's the connection and gives me a IP adderes and a Mac address...all the network stuff is good with firewall 'off" and auto DHCP on...When I go to the computer and type in the address from the Tuner...A non-descript black & white page open up ....is this my denon's control page? Short of a hard reset...any suggestions?....thanks in advance...


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15525683
> 
> 
> Thanks Dloose.. I may invest in the soundcard once I know this setup can work. At this point in time, I'm just trying to get back to playing the turntable through the Phono Input. I'm not getting any volume at all (setting is Stereo). Before I tried outputting through the VCR out and into my PC, I wasn't having any trouble playing LP's.



Well, that was fun. The setup you are trying to accomplish DOES work: you can record from PHONO input to VCR out. You need to follow the strange RECOUT procedure on page 56 of the manual: push the front panel Zone2/3/Rec button, rotate the source select knob until RECOUT appears on the display, then rotate the source knob again until PHONO is selected. You can test a non PHONO analog input using TUNER as input. However, I did find that the VCR output from the DENON is a bit low from the PHONO input, this might be helped by increasing the SRC level in PHONO.


The DENON evidently will not output digital (via the optical DVR output) from PHONO or TUNER to (so it won't do this kind of A to D conversion, still need your soundcard to do this.) This is from Denon tech support - I did not test this directly since that would require disassembly of two systems.


As for your current plight of not getting anything from your PHONO inputs now, make sure your input selection in PHONO SRC is "analog" and not "Ext-In". You might want to try your turntable on another receiver/premap with a phono stage just to be sure something didn't break moving stuff around. Be sure you turn of the Denon when you change PHONO connections, the rather high gain of these amps makes them pretty sensitive to shorting.


I was testing PHONO with a MM Shure V15 type IV (~5 mv output) into an equally old Sony reel-to-reel for analog testing rather than a PC but the results would be the same.


----------



## lmilford

He Dloose.. yes, I tried the Zone2/3 procs on P.56 but same problem.. just a low hum on the speakers. I haven't tried using the tuner as input.. I'll give that a shot.

I raised the SRC level on Phono but no change.

Phono is set to Analog and not Ext. In.

Is it possibe the Phono Input might have shorted out somehow?


I guess my next step is to connect the turntable to a separate preamp and see if it works. Not sure what else I can try..


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15528792
> 
> 
> He Dloose.. yes, I tried the Zone2/3 procs on P.56 but same problem.. just a low hum on the speakers. I haven't tried using the tuner as input.. I'll give that a shot.
> 
> I raised the SRC level on Phono but no change.
> 
> Phono is set to Analog and not Ext. In.
> 
> Is it possibe the Phono Input might have shorted out somehow?
> 
> 
> I guess my next step is to connect the turntable to a separate preamp and see if it works. Not sure what else I can try..



If you have saved your configuration to PC before the problems maybe you could try reloading it. It's pretty easy to set something wrong and not know/remember later as you are experimenting.


----------



## cfraser

Anybody have their 3808 Ethernet port just quit on them? Did it ever start up again without a repair?


Was working fine yesterday... Today the router could see the 3808 (green "connected" LED lit) but no communication. So I powered down the 3808. No change. Then I did something dumb: I reset the 3808. Knew I'd lose the settings, but didn't think far enough ahead that if the Ethernet didn't come back I couldn't reload my saved setup...so that's where I am now LOL.


Edit: whether from the GUI or the front panel, the 3808 shows no Ethernet info. All Ethernet settings have an "*" beside them, and there is no MAC address LOL. So I guess it's definitely a hardware failure...what a nuisance, Denon says this is very rare, so who knows how long it'll take to fix...


----------



## Ajjra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15524371
> 
> 
> Make sure that under HDMI Setup->i/p scaler is set to "off". For each input, "Video Convert" should also be set to "off".



With the exception of feeding the Denon a 1080p signal from a Blu-Ray, what is the reason for doing this? Wouldn't we want to take advantage of the Denon's processors?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajjra* /forum/post/15531252
> 
> 
> With the exception of feeding the Denon a 1080p signal from a Blu-Ray, what is the reason for doing this? Wouldn't we want to take advantage of the Denon's processors?



Depends on what you are trying to accomplish. If you want to convert an analog in to a digital out signal, you'll need to turn the conversion on for a particular input.


Using the Denon's scaler is more of a personal choice and that depends on whether you think the AVR does a better job of scaling than the source component or the display device.


----------



## Wryker

Happy to say that I reran Audyssey (I have the updated firmware package) and after running it 3 times to set my sub so that it wouldn't be -12 I successfully ran it w/8 reading points and the sub is +1 and no other speaker is off +/- 2.5. Put in Cars on BD, fired up the beginning and it sounds great. I did notice I'm turning the volume up higher than I used to to get the same 'sound level' but that's not any big deal since it's not like I turn up the receiver ALL the way since it's REALLY loud at -6.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15531867
> 
> 
> Happy to say that I reran Audyssey (I have the updated firmware package) and after running it 3 times to set my sub so that it wouldn't be -12 I successfully ran it w/8 reading points and the sub is +1 and no other speaker is off +/- 2.5. Put in Cars on BD, fired up the beginning and it sounds great. I did notice I'm turning the volume up higher than I used to to get the same 'sound level' but that's not any big deal since it's not like I turn up the receiver ALL the way since it's REALLY loud at -6.



To me, audyssey dynamic volume seems to always set to midnight mode when switched on for the first time. That, of course, means maximum levelling effect of the percepted voulme. Did you change that prior to listening to your Cars BD? Just curious here, not really important, I agree.


----------



## Wryker

Hmm - i don't think i have the dynamic volume turned on - i'll have to check when i get home tonight.


----------



## Ajjra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/15531397
> 
> 
> Depends on what you are trying to accomplish. If you want to convert an analog in to a digital out signal, you'll need to turn the conversion on for a particular input.
> 
> 
> Using the Denon's scaler is more of a personal choice and that depends on whether you think the AVR does a better job of scaling than the source component or the display device.



So if I have all HDMI connections than I would want all of this off since none of my connections are analog?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15532481
> 
> 
> To me, audyssey dynamic volume seems to always set to midnight mode when switched on for the first time. That, of course, means maximum levelling effect of the percepted voulme. Did you change that prior to listening to your Cars BD? Just curious here, not really important, I agree.



I would never use Dynamic Volume with DVD/BD material. That would really take the punch out of the audio. I'd only use DV with broadcast material, but even then, I don't like it because all the dynamics and punch are gone.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15529942
> 
> 
> Anybody have their 3808 Ethernet port just quit on them? Did it ever start up again without a repair?
> 
> 
> Was working fine yesterday... Today the router could see the 3808 (green "connected" LED lit) but no communication. So I powered down the 3808. No change. Then I did something dumb: I reset the 3808. Knew I'd lose the settings, but didn't think far enough ahead that if the Ethernet didn't come back I couldn't reload my saved setup...so that's where I am now LOL.
> 
> 
> Edit: whether from the GUI or the front panel, the 3808 shows no Ethernet info. All Ethernet settings have an "*" beside them, and there is no MAC address LOL. So I guess it's definitely a hardware failure...what a nuisance, Denon says this is very rare, so who knows how long it'll take to fix...



Did you try resetting your switch? And changing out your cable?


----------



## cfraser

^ I don't even have a MAC address anymore! So the problem is waaay deeper than external cable and switch... Bear in mind I have been using this 3808 on a network for ~7 months before it died. I have not touched any of the network settings or external hardware for at least 6 months, the port died just sitting there as usual.


Nobody at Denon that I talked to has ever heard of this. Repair centre has no idea how long it could take to fix for that reason. That's the bummer...I lose the whole thing for who knows how long when everything except the Ethernet port is working perfectly. I was hoping there might be some super-secret service menu where you could re-enter the MAC address or something like that. I think the asterisks beside all the Ethernet parameters means the Ethernet "module" is dead and the "brain" can't communicate with it.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajjra* /forum/post/15531252
> 
> 
> With the exception of feeding the Denon a 1080p signal from a Blu-Ray, what is the reason for doing this? Wouldn't we want to take advantage of the Denon's processors?



The video processor in the 3808 has a hard time deinterlacing 1080i signals. This is a known problem with the Faroudja chips and I have seen it on my plasma. If you don't have a 1080p screen and don't have 1080i sources than you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Supermann7

HI 3808 members. question about the sleep timer

Does the 3808 have sleep timer? If not, Why? This is not very expensive feature to build in. Thank you.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Supermann7* /forum/post/15536382
> 
> 
> HI 3808 members. question about the sleep timer
> 
> Does the 3808 have sleep timer? If not, Why? This is not very expensive feature to build in. Thank you.



No sleep timer on the 3808. Sleep timer functionality was added recently to Firmware Tracking WIKI desired features list by writer dragons...


----------



## Gigabite

I'm upgrading my audio system in the next few weeks. I have an Emotiva XPA5 on order that I planned to use with a new Denon 2309 until I read the 2309 doesn't have Pre-amp outs







. I cancelled the 2309 today.


I located someone locally who wishes to sell a 3808 (it's 4 months old) at about 60% of retail price.


Question: If I purchase the 3808 can I cancel the XPA5? It's the only way I could swing the 3808 since my new receiver budget is $700.


I currently use Polk RTi8's, PSW550, and small polk satellites/center. I'm researching new speakers for a 7.1 with a budget of $1500 + $700 for a subwoofer.


Timing is everthing and I need to quickly decide on the 3808.


Your recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gigabite* /forum/post/15537006
> 
> 
> I'm upgrading my audio system in the next few weeks. I have an Emotiva XPA5 on order that I planned to use with a new Denon 2309 until I read the 2309 doesn't have Pre-amp outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I cancelled the 2309 today.
> 
> 
> I located someone locally who wishes to sell a 3808 (it's 4 months old) at about 60% of retail price.
> 
> 
> Question: If I purchase the 3808 can I cancel the XPA5? It's the only way I could swing the 3808 since my new receiver budget is $700.
> 
> 
> I currently use Polk RTi8's, PSW550, and small polk satellites/center. I'm researching new speakers for a 7.1 with a budget of $1500 + $700 for a subwoofer.
> 
> 
> Timing is everthing and I need to quickly decide on the 3808.
> 
> 
> Your recommendations are appreciated.



Get the 3808 and new speakers and decide later if you need the XPA5.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15535720
> 
> 
> ^ I don't even have a MAC address anymore! So the problem is waaay deeper than external cable and switch... Bear in mind I have been using this 3808 on a network for ~7 months before it died. I have not touched any of the network settings or external hardware for at least 6 months, the port died just sitting there as usual.
> 
> 
> Nobody at Denon that I talked to has ever heard of this. Repair centre has no idea how long it could take to fix for that reason. That's the bummer...I lose the whole thing for who knows how long when everything except the Ethernet port is working perfectly. I was hoping there might be some super-secret service menu where you could re-enter the MAC address or something like that. I think the asterisks beside all the Ethernet parameters means the Ethernet "module" is dead and the "brain" can't communicate with it.




I understand that (I've been in computer networking for 20 years). And it's extremely rare that a NIC would go bad all of a sudden w/o external exposure to something (surge etc.) But it's possible (though not likely) that resetting the switch, causing a link state change *may* wake up the NIC. It's possible (though not likely) that the BIA (burned in address) will then show up.


The BIA is stored on an EEPROM and can be flashed. But I HIGHLY doubt denon service centers will do something like this. More than likely, they'll replace some board and call it a day.


But before you send it in for repair, *I* would try plugging it into a different switch/port/cable. What have you got to lose?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15535807
> 
> 
> The video processor in the 3808 has a hard time deinterlacing 1080i signals. This is a known problem with the Faroudja chips and I have seen it on my plasma. If you don't have a 1080p screen and don't have 1080i sources than you don't have to worry about it.



Hm - i have everything going into the 3808 via HDMI and i have upscaling turned on so all shows from my TivoHD are being upscaled and i don't see any issues on my 73" Mitsy TV set. What 'issues' does the 3808 have for 1080i that I might 'look for'? Thanks!


----------



## Wryker

Holy Crown Victoria! While watching Rush Hour 3 on MAXHD the 3808 lit up the 'surround back' speaker! I've never seen any broadcast send anything greater/higher than 5.1! I have a 7.1 set up and the BD for Rush Hour 3 is 7.1DTS-MA. I'm psyched to see broadcast movies in something 'higher' than 5.1 (I just wonder why it didn't get through as 7.1).


----------



## lmilford

Hey Rec Head.. no I didn't save my config to a PC, but I'm back to square one now. I rechecked my turntable connection and verified they are in the Phono Inputs correctly.

I made sure I was in the Main Zone, verified the Phono source was Analog and in Stereo, but when I go to play a record, no audio.. just the low hum. So now I'm wondering if the Phono In has shorted somehow. Speaker config is ok as I get audio with my other Input Sources.

I'll have to try and hook the turntable up to another receiver to check it isn't a turntable problem. If it isn't, then I guess the Phono Inputs are screwed on the 3808 and I'll have to go a separate pre-amp route to connect the turntable to my PC.

I think I will need to go this route anyways, as my PC is also connected to the 3808 as a separate Input Source, so if I need to switch the Input to Phono in order to play/record out, then it's going to be very tricky to monitor through the PC at the same time.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15537201
> 
> 
> Hm - i have everything going into the 3808 via HDMI and i have upscaling turned on so all shows from my TivoHD are being upscaled and i don't see any issues on my 73" Mitsy TV set. What 'issues' does the 3808 have for 1080i that I might 'look for'? Thanks!



Search back in the thread for the cnet review. Its a flickering or strobe effect appearing in some detail areas.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15537117
> 
> 
> I understand that (I've been in computer networking for 20 years). And it's extremely rare that a NIC would go bad all of a sudden w/o external exposure to something (surge etc.) But it's possible (though not likely) that resetting the switch, causing a link state change *may* wake up the NIC. It's possible (though not likely) that the BIA (burned in address) will then show up.
> 
> 
> The BIA is stored on an EEPROM and can be flashed. But I HIGHLY doubt denon service centers will do something like this. More than likely, they'll replace some board and call it a day.
> 
> 
> But before you send it in for repair, *I* would try plugging it into a different switch/port/cable. What have you got to lose?



Thanks.


I have tried other ports/cables *on the same router*. The other ports and cables have been proven good. I will try a different router then, see if that wakes it up (no port LEDs at all). I was thinking that the power to the Ethernet module (presuming it's a separate entity) may somehow be interrupted. I doubt it would be separately fused, and everything else is working. Unless...I just had a brain shower...I have not used the USB ports for a real long time, and maybe the USB/Ethernet stuff share more than just a "combined source" entity name...going to check those ports JIC, USB failures aren't uncommon compared to NIC ones, may be inter-related. Better make sure I know everything that's broken when I send it in. Allegedly they have software that can test the AVRs out anyway. Wish I had schematics...


I have never even tried the amps in this AVR, it's used as a pre-pro only. I have nasty visions of receiving a 2-year-old refurb that was blasted until it broke...










Edit: FWIW the USB ports are dead too, apparently not getting power as indicated by a low-current USB tester, so there is some relation electronics-wise between the USB/Ethernet cicuits.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15537648
> 
> 
> Search back in the thread for the cnet review. Its a flickering or strobe effect appearing in some detail areas.



I read that review and I see no strobe. Thanks!


----------



## MRJEFFREY

Hi newb poster long time reader... I just bought a 3808. I currently am running a 3805, for speakers I have omni s10 sub, 8 omnisats. omni s center. I have a sony 70xbr(Lcd rear projection). I will be hooking up a denon dvd player a ps3 and a dvr h23. i will be using all HDMI(audioquest). Am I going to lose picture quality by hooking this up via hdmi? I am pretty good with all the denon avr instructions, is there anything I need to be prepared for when doing this upgrade from the 3805(3808 is in transit just bought it). Also I know this is kind of off topic but I am moving the 3805 to the bedroom, I bought A 52xbr6 for xmas and polk surroundbar 40 and a polk psw110. Anyone know if the surroundbar is any good. Ive never strayed from mirage, or denon for that matter. Thanks in advance for the help,,,,my eyes are about to pop out from reading this thread...posts have been really helpful!!! Also is the firmware upgrade absolutely necessary?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15538757
> 
> 
> Hi newb poster long time reader... I just bought a 3808. I currently am running a 3805, for speakers I have omni s10 sub, 8 omnisats. omni s center. I have a sony 70xbr(Lcd rear projection). I will be hooking up a denon dvd player a ps3 and a dvr h23. i will be using all HDMI(audioquest). Am I going to lose picture quality by hooking this up via hdmi? I am pretty good with all the denon avr instructions, is there anything I need to be prepared for when doing this upgrade from the 3805(3808 is in transit just bought it). Also I know this is kind of off topic but I am moving the 3805 to the bedroom, I bought A 52xbr6 for xmas and polk surroundbar 40 and a polk psw110. Anyone know if the surroundbar is any good. Ive never strayed from mirage, or denon for that matter. Thanks in advance for the help,,,,my eyes are about to pop out from reading this thread...posts have been really helpful!!! Also is the firmware upgrade absolutely necessary?



Check the change logs to see if a firmware update or FPU is necessary for you. See my sig. Good luck with your new 3808


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15537975
> 
> 
> I read that review and I see no strobe. Thanks!



That's great.







Not every 1080p display shows the effect. Do you have "A to H and H to H" conversion turned on?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15538757
> 
> 
> Hi newb poster long time reader... I just bought a 3808. I currently am running a 3805, for speakers I have omni s10 sub, 8 omnisats. omni s center. I have a sony 70xbr(Lcd rear projection). I will be hooking up a denon dvd player a ps3 and a dvr h23. i will be using all HDMI(audioquest). Am I going to lose picture quality by hooking this up via hdmi? ... Also is the firmware upgrade absolutely necessary?



You will not lose any picture quality as your display is 720p which the 3808 can handle flawlessly. Firmware updates are highly advisable but not necessary. The Feature Pack Upgrade is worthwhile for most and since its free to you, why not. Your receiver may even arrive already up-to-date.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lmilford* /forum/post/15537363
> 
> 
> Hey Rec Head.. no I didn't save my config to a PC, but I'm back to square one now. I rechecked my turntable connection and verified they are in the Phono Inputs correctly.
> 
> I made sure I was in the Main Zone, verified the Phono source was Analog and in Stereo, but when I go to play a record, no audio.. just the low hum. So now I'm wondering if the Phono In has shorted somehow. Speaker config is ok as I get audio with my other Input Sources.
> 
> I'll have to try and hook the turntable up to another receiver to check it isn't a turntable problem. If it isn't, then I guess the Phono Inputs are screwed on the 3808 and I'll have to go a separate pre-amp route to connect the turntable to my PC.
> 
> I think I will need to go this route anyways, as my PC is also connected to the 3808 as a separate Input Source, so if I need to switch the Input to Phono in order to play/record out, then it's going to be very tricky to monitor through the PC at the same time.




Would a set of head phones on the PC allow you to monitor recording? Last time I did any recording of note it was mostly late at night and head phones were the go for me.


cheers

blairy


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15539198
> 
> 
> That's great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not every 1080p display shows the effect. Do you have "A to H and H to H" conversion turned on?



Yes - i have both A to H and H to H turned on. Now i'm gonna go back again to see if I can see what I 'should' be seeing on 1080i stuff! I, actually, have my TiVoHD sending out every broadcast as 1080i! I changed it to 'native' but the dreaded black bars appeared on SD content (I didn't know if the 3808 would take care of that but it didn't) so I went back to setting the HDTivo video setting to 1080i. So the HDTivo sends the video out at 1080i, the 3808 does whatever it does and sends it 1080p to my Mitsy.


----------



## lmilford

Hi Blairy.. when I said monitoring I meant to visually watch the recording on the PC. I don't use a monitor but I have a projection screen and my PC is displayed on that. So if I'm switched to my PC input source on the 3808 to watch the recording, I don't know how I can be on the Phono input at the same time in order to hear the turntable (or do I need to be? Maybe I should be hearing the turntable through the PC's audio out as it's being recorded.. the audio out goes back into the 3808). I tried selecting the PC as my video source when I was switched to PHONO but all I got was a black screen.


Anyways, I've ordered a separate preamp.. I'm going to run the turntable through it and into the PC and skip the 3808. Probably the cleanest route to take.. frees up 3808 resources and I can still monitor/hear the turntable vie the PC and the audio out to the 3808. Question now is whether it will work or if my turntable is screwed up as right now I'm not getting any volume from it at all through the 3808.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ajjra* /forum/post/15533992
> 
> 
> So if I have all HDMI connections than I would want all of this off since none of my connections are analog?



You don"t need the conversion function. Whether you want the AVR to perform the scaling or to pass through the signal unaltered depends on what looks best to you and whether you see any artifacts. Try it both ways and see what looks best. Personally, I have a 1080p tv and have the source devices set to 1080p and have the signal pass through unaltered.


----------



## MRJEFFREY

thanks guys,,,,,appreciate it!!!!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/15541728
> 
> 
> You don"t need the conversion function. Whether you want the AVR to perform the scaling or to pass through the signal unaltered depends on what looks best to you and whether you see any artifacts. Try it both ways and see what looks best. Personally, I have a 1080p tv and have the source devices set to 1080p and have the signal pass through unaltered.



One thing I noticed yesterday. I was fooling around with the Internet Radio for the first time, and the Denon would not display the "now playing..." screen unless I turned on A to H conversion. I have the component/svideo monitor out's hooked up (fail safe considering all these issues with HDMI handshaking) and sure enough, no issues on the component or SVIDEO monitor outs. Only the HDMI had issues. I found that interesting. It reminded me about how some folks couldn't get the *menu* of the VCRs to come up via Denon.


I would test my Panasonic VCR player, but I have banished it from my Denon. It doesn't deserve to be connected to the Denon







so I have it going directly to the TV (thank goodness for the URC remote).


----------



## Supermann7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15536850
> 
> 
> No sleep timer on the 3808. Sleep timer functionality was added recently to Firmware Tracking WIKI desired features list by writer dragons...



Captavs. Thanks. I did went to your link. There's some discussion by dragons, the new Firmware a2.01 with FPU do not have Sleep Timer. I called up Denon and there replied is that the SLEEP TIMER MODE is not a DENON feature at this time. Denon is looking to add in the near feature when the new DENON model is release. 2010. It would be a very nice feature - Sleep Timer selection, that you can set on 30, 60, 90, 120 minutes, when there's no signal and that put the receiver to sleep mode (standby).


----------



## lrstevens421

I'm having a heck of a time getting my HTPC to send audio to my 3808, I just found out it's an EDID issue. Anyone have the EDID codes for the 3808 or know any EDID workarounds? Thanks.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/15542874
> 
> 
> I'm having a heck of a time getting my HTPC to send audio to my 3808, I just found out it's an EDID issue. Anyone have the EDID codes for the 3808 or know any EDID workarounds? Thanks.




I know someone posted the EDID problem with Denon a while back. He found out that loose standards were causing vendor to interpret the standards in a different way (oh joy). If you goolge for "denon edid" you might be able to find it. If I have in my bookmark, I'll post it.


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15544183
> 
> 
> I know someone posted the EDID problem with Denon a while back. He found out that loose standards were causing vendor to interpret the standards in a different way (oh joy). If you goolge for "denon edid" you might be able to find it. If I have in my bookmark, I'll post it.



Thanks, this is driving me nuts







. I've read posts where people were having luck trying different inputs, implying that the EDID settings for DVR may be different than that of DVD/HDP, I'm going to give this a shot as well.


----------



## rded

Does anybody know if the 3808 has a built-in mm-mc phono stage or d I need a separate?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/15545182
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the 3808 has a built-in mm-mc phono stage or d I need a separate?



It has MM phono stage with a 2.5 mv input sensitivity. You'll need a separate MC preamp and then use one of the other (non-phono) inputs. Check out the little MM/MC preamp from Pro-Ject


----------



## lrstevens421




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rded* /forum/post/15545182
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the 3808 has a built-in mm-mc phono stage or d I need a separate?



The 3808 has a dedicated phono input, no need for a seperate phono preamp.


----------



## FreddyW

Hi Guys,


Ok, this thread is immense and the search engine is less than robust.


Can anyone point me in the direction of a good set of instructions to update the firmware? I have never done it on my 3808, and as I recall reading, the first update is a bit different than subsequent ones, as the newer updating is more intuitive/easier?


Short version- I got this unit when it first came out, I have firmware 1.0 and want to upgrade. Never hooked it up to the internet but there's a jack available a few feet away. What path should I take to upgrade?


Thanks!


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lrstevens421* /forum/post/15545368
> 
> 
> The 3808 has a dedicated phono input, no need for a seperate phono preamp.



The phono stage will work fine with moving magnet cartridges and with many "high output" moving coil cartridges. But it is not sensitive enough for many moving coil cartridges - including nearly all of Denon's which output 0.15-0.4 mv.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FreddyW* /forum/post/15546089
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Ok, this thread is immense and the search engine is less than robust.
> 
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a good set of instructions to update the firmware? I have never done it on my 3808, and as I recall reading, the first update is a bit different than subsequent ones, as the newer updating is more intuitive/easier?
> 
> 
> Short version- I got this unit when it first came out, I have firmware 1.0 and want to upgrade. Never hooked it up to the internet but there's a jack available a few feet away. What path should I take to upgrade?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Click on the link... Denon firmware tracking... link in my sig and read the infos.


----------



## hehateme

I am a Denon fan I own Denon 4306 in my living room.

I am buying a new receiver for my bedroom. I will be buying Denon 3808Ci.

How do these two receivers compare. I use the Theater in the living room much more than in the bedroom. Where should I put Denon 3808ci?

The other components I own are Pioneer 5020 and Pioneer BPD-51 BluRay Player.



Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/15547388
> 
> 
> I am a Denon fan I own Denon 4306 in my living room.
> 
> I am buying a new receiver for my bedroom. I will be buying Denon 3808Ci.
> 
> How do these two receivers compare. I use the Theater in the living room much more than in the bedroom. Where should I put Denon 3808ci?
> 
> The other components I own are Pioneer 5020 and Pioneer BPD-51 BluRay Player.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Put the 3808 in your main listening area and move the 4306.


----------



## Gigabite

I purchased the 3808Ci this afternoon. Time to start reading the user manual.


----------



## rded

Thanks dloose and lrstevens421 for answering my question about the phone stage of the 38008


----------



## bigleechild

I'm running a ps3 through my denon 3808 and then to my g70 moome hdmi input. I was watching Italian job last night and my screen flashed 42 times while watching. Does anyone else have this setup? Does anyone else have this issue? Thanks in advance


BLC


----------



## lrstevens421

Finally, LPCM via my HTPC. It apparently was a EDID issue with the Denon 3808. Switching the HDMI inputs from 2 to 4 and DVD input to DVR solved the problem even though both inputs have the same exact settings. It seems that the DVR input recognizes the HD 4670 as outputting HDMI and the DVD input recognizes it as DVI. Problem Solved!!!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigleechild* /forum/post/15548887
> 
> 
> I'm running a ps3 through my denon 3808 and then to my g70 moome hdmi input. I was watching Italian job last night and my screen flashed 42 times while watching. Does anyone else have this setup? Does anyone else have this issue? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> BLC




Ouch. Assuming you have the latest FW on both units, have you tried a new cable (say from monoprice or bluejean)?


You can also try disabling all upconversion/upscaling etc on the Denon.


----------



## djnuss

I have a 3808ci and it has decided to stop showing the OSD. Nothing for the volume, menu button, nothing. I went to the web admin page and everything looks fine. Thoughts?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djnuss* /forum/post/15549412
> 
> 
> I have a 3808ci and it has decided to stop showing the OSD. Nothing for the volume, menu button, nothing. I went to the web admin page and everything looks fine. Thoughts?



Usually a reset using the small power button fixes this.


----------



## djnuss

that was easy enough...thanks!


----------



## Challkhmc

I purchased a 50ft ethernet cable to do my firmware upgrades directly from my basement PC to my 3808 upstairs in the family room. I'm thinking of making this a permanent connection through the joists and up the wall so I can get internet radio. Can my PS3 access the internet somehow through my receiver or is there some way I can split the ethernet cable so that I can alternately use the feed for internet radio and internet PS3 play?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15556056
> 
> 
> I purchased a 50ft ethernet cable to do my firmware upgrades directly from my basement PC to my 3808 upstairs in the family room. I'm thinking of making this a permanent connection through the joists and up the wall so I can get internet radio. Can my PS3 access the internet somehow through my receiver or is there some way I can split the ethernet cable so that I can alternately use the feed for internet radio and internet PS3 play?




Buy a cheap switch. Plug the 50' Ethernet cable to the router on one end and switch on the other. Then plug your PS3/AVR/etc. to the switch. That's all you need.


If you have a wireless router, PS3 is wireless capable.


----------



## Challkhmc

Thanks Hansang. The kids took the router with them when they moved out. Since its cold in the basement this may give me an excuse to get a router, a lap top and rejoin the 21st century. Would then the AVR also be used with the router making the ethernet cable obsolete?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15556131
> 
> 
> Thanks Hansang. The kids took the router with them when they moved out. Since its cold in the basement this may give me an excuse to get a router, a lap top and rejoin the 21st century. Would then the AVR also be used with the router making the ethernet cable obsolete?



No, the AVR is just an end device (no different than your PC). You're still going to need a switch (or just go wireless everywhere). But your 3808 doesn't have a wireless NIC so you'll have to get a wireless-to-ethernet bridge. For that price, you can buy a switch and run some cables.


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15535807
> 
> 
> The video processor in the 3808 has a hard time deinterlacing 1080i signals. This is a known problem with the Faroudja chips and I have seen it on my plasma. If you don't have a 1080p screen and don't have 1080i sources than you don't have to worry about it.



what if you have a 1080i panel, how will that be affected?


----------



## EnergyOwner

It won't be since the panel can't take a 1080p signal, you won't send it one.


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15558578
> 
> 
> It won't be since the panel can't take a 1080p signal, you won't send it one.










that makes sense.


----------



## hansangb

is it possible to output Dolby Digital signals coming in via HDMI and send it out via Optical OUT? I believe there is an OPTICAL MONITOR OUT in the back. I've never had to use the Optical cables until now (bought a headset for gaming) and I don't want to keep changing the settings on my PS3 (HDMI Audio vs Optical Audio). Especially since LPCM (decoded high def audio) is not possible over Optical.


----------



## jake51

Hi

I can't seem to find anything about Dolby Headphone on the 3808

But it's there, right?

Do I just plug in regular headphones to get simulated surround?

Thanks

Jakob


----------



## kippweirich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15556096
> 
> 
> Buy a cheap switch. Plug the 50' Ethernet cable to the router on one end and switch on the other. Then plug your PS3/AVR/etc. to the switch. That's all you need.
> 
> 
> If you have a wireless router, PS3 is wireless capable.




So.....I want to connect my two devices 3808 and DTV DVR to wireless router in another room.....do I connect the devices to the wireless-bridge that talks wirelessly to my router?....or do you use an "access point"?....or are they the same thing? thanks for any help...........


----------



## Mark1_M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kippweirich* /forum/post/15562609
> 
> 
> So.....I want to connect my two devices 3808 and DTV DVR to wireless router in another room.....do I connect the devices to the wireless-bridge that talks wirelessly to my router?....or do you use an "access point"?....or are they the same thing? thanks for any help...........



Just remember every device on a network must have its own IP address. In the scenario you mention, the 3808 and DTV DVR (assuming it doesn't have wireless built into it) would each need to be connected to a wireless bridge. Then those devices would communicate with your wireless access point to connect you to the internet and the rest of your network.


By the way, your wireless router in this scenario would be your access point.


----------



## Faust

I have a WRT54G network router on the second floor of my home. My entertainment center, on the first floor has a new 3808CI AVR and a new Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BD35, both with Ethernet ready jacks. Yesterday I set up a WRT54GL router in Client Mode.


I followed the instruction at the DD-WRT Wiki http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Client_Mode . First I downloaded dd-wrt.v23_generic.bin, and removed the cable to my WRT54G so that I could use that cable on my new WRT54GL routher.

I did not use the Linksys install disk that came with the router


I entered the Linksys setup page from my browser, 192.168.1.1, and and using Administration, Firmware Upgrade, I installed the dd=wrt.v23_generic.bin firmware.


I then opened the WRT54GL setup page (root and admin-username and password).


At the aforementione Wiki page, under the heading Router I followed the steps, and under Client, I only followed Steps 1 and 2. I lost my browser setup page at this point, for some unknown reason. I couldn't access the router page again, and decided to see if the WRT54GL router would work wirelessly.


Unbelievably, the router immediately hooked into my network, enabling me to setup my 3808CI, and my Blu-ray player. A day later, everything is stable and working fine.


I haven’t done this sort of thing before, and although it sounds quite tricky, the whole business went smoothly in about a half hour or so.


Hopefully, this will help another neophyte!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kippweirich* /forum/post/15562609
> 
> 
> So.....I want to connect my two devices 3808 and DTV DVR to wireless router in another room.....do I connect the devices to the wireless-bridge that talks wirelessly to my router?....or do you use an "access point"?....or are they the same thing? thanks for any help...........




Wireless bridge is a device that bridges wireless antennae to an Ethernet jack. Think of it as a wireless to ethernet converter.


Some wireless bridges (commonly called 'wireless game adapters') only allow *ONE* device to be connected.


Other wireless bridges have a four or more ethernet ports so that you can connect multiple devices to the built-in switch. So think of it as a switch with an antennae built in.


Access point (AP) is the main antennae that allows all other wireless devices to talk to it. Typically, the AP is the cable modem router that has both wireless antennae and four/eight ethernet ports built in.


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake51* /forum/post/15560180
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I can't seem to find anything about Dolby Headphone on the 3808
> 
> But it's there, right?
> 
> Do I just plug in regular headphones to get simulated surround?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jakob



No. Only found in their flagship 5 series, and the one above it.


----------



## DMONTY

I did my part to save the economy by picking up the 3808.







I set it up this past weekend, applied the latest firmware, hooked up all my equipment, and mailed off the rebate for the "Ultimate Feature Package". I'm loving the receiver so far but it did not take long to find compatibility issues.


My home theater includes a Tvix 6500, as a dvd jukebox. The Tvix up converts all the movies to 1080p. The problem is that some of the movies in my collection are 24p which the 3808 does not seem to like. My Samsung TV returns "video not supported" error. However if I connect the Tvix directly to the TV it plays fine. I tried turning off "conversion" on the 3808 for this source but still no luck. I think I'll end up simply connecting the Tvix to the TV and a Toslink to the 3808. However, I'd like to figure this out. Anyone have this combination of equipment?


Also, I have not figured out yet if it is possible to convert 1080i (via HDMI) can be upscaled to 1080P. I have an HD Tivo (1080i) which I like to convert to "P" but the 3808 does not convert it (I did set it to use 1080P).


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15568220
> 
> 
> Wireless bridge is a device that bridges wireless antennae to an Ethernet jack. Think of it as a wireless to ethernet converter.
> 
> 
> Some wireless bridges (commonly called 'wireless game adapters') only allow *ONE* device to be connected.
> 
> 
> Other wireless bridges have a four or more ethernet ports so that you can connect multiple devices to the built-in switch. So think of it as a switch with an antennae built in.
> 
> 
> Access point (AP) is the main antennae that allows all other wireless devices to talk to it. Typically, the AP is the cable modem router that has both wireless antennae and four/eight ethernet ports built in.



Instead of a wireless bridge you could also look at an ethernet over powerline slution:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product...TabStoreType=0 


These devices use the electrical wiring in your house as a transport for the ethernet signals. You'd also need a small 5-port switch if you have multiple devices to plug in.


----------



## creeval

I've gotten everything hooked up I just can't figure one thing out. I have my PS3 going through the DVD HDMI input and I have my Wii going into the DVD component input with the audio going into the coax 1 for the Wii. I changed the name of the DVD input and assigned it the HDMI input for the PS3...now what I have also done is chaged the TV/SAT input and renamed it to Wii and assigned it the component 1 input and also chose digital input coax 1. I can see the picture but I get no sound on that input but if I go over to the DVD (Now PS3) input I can hear the audio for the coax I thought I assigned to the SAT (now Wii) input. How can I make that switch over to the TV/SAT (Wii) input to match the video or is this not possible?


Thanks and I hope this makes sense,


-CV


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creeval* /forum/post/15571376
> 
> 
> I've gotten everything hooked up I just can't figure one thing out. I have my PS3 going through the DVD HDMI input and I have my Wii going into the DVD component input with the audio going into the coax 1 for the Wii. I changed the name of the DVD input and assigned it the HDMI input for the PS3...now what I have also done is chaged the TV/SAT input and renamed it to Wii and assigned it the component 1 input and also chose digital input coax 1. I can see the picture but I get no sound on that input but if I go over to the DVD (Now PS3) input I can hear the audio for the coax I thought I assigned to the SAT (now Wii) input. How can I make that switch over to the TV/SAT (Wii) input to match the video or is this not possible?
> 
> 
> Thanks and I hope this makes sense,
> 
> 
> -CV



Wii has only analogue audio. You need to plug the Wii audio (red/white) into an analogue outlet, assign the digital to none and the analogue to the input you selected.


----------



## creeval

Yeah I had digital to none first but couldn't find where to assign analog...I saw everything else but analog under the assign function. Maybe I just missed it there, it was crazy late when I set it all up.


Thanks again EO you're a big help,


-CV


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creeval* /forum/post/15571620
> 
> 
> Yeah I had digital to none first but couldn't find where to assign analog...I saw everything else but analog under the assign function. Maybe I just missed it there, it was crazy late when I set it all up.
> 
> 
> Thanks again EO you're a big help,
> 
> 
> -CV



Its hidden. Pg 37 of the manual. Make sure the audio cables are plugged into the audio inputs for DVD (the far left inputs at the back) and under Source Select -> Input Mode set it to analog.


Glad to be of help.


----------



## creeval

Cool so it will work then for the TV/SAT input eventhough its plugged into the DVD coax? Good to know.


-CV


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *creeval* /forum/post/15574116
> 
> 
> Cool so it will work then for the TV/SAT input eventhough its plugged into the DVD coax? Good to know.
> 
> 
> -CV



I thought you had the Wii going into the DVD components? The digital inputs can be reassigned but not the analogs.


----------



## Faust

After some experimentation I found a way to hookup my wireless headphones, Pioneer SE-DIR2000C, with the AVR-3808CI. These phones have two optical and one coaxial input, along with one analog input. I'm using the headphones analog input connected to the 3803CI Zone 2 Pre-out jacks on the rear panel. (The digital optical inputs to the headphone are connected to my Blu-ray player, and my TiVo optical outputs).


After connections are made, the next thing is to utilize the GUI to assign Zone 2 to the 3808CI amplifier.

1. With the sub remote, RC-1070, select Menu.

2. Select down on the remote stopping at Manual Setup.

3. Go to Option Setup

4. Go to Amp Assign

5. Go to Zone 2 and then Select

6. Close out the Menu


To play sound from Zone 2, utilizing the sub remote, press Zone On, and then press Zone Select, to shift the indicator lights, at the top of the remote, to Z2.


You should now be able to listen to sound with your wireless headphones. You can mute the 3808CI and sound will only be directed to Zone 2 and your headphones. Remember, as long as you have Zone 2 selected you will not be able to access the GUI. Selecting Zone Off on the sub remote, or selecting Zone Select to M, will allow GUI access.


----------



## bmorton

I'm from the USA. I purchased this receiver from Electronics Expo through Amazon. The label on the box says EU and the serial number is preventing me from downloading USA/Canada firmware updates. Is this a known problem with EE?


----------



## dcrna

I would send it back


----------



## Faust




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15578889
> 
> 
> I'm from the USA. I purchased this receiver from Electronics Expo through Amazon. The label on the box says EU and the serial number is preventing me from downloading USA/Canada firmware updates. Is this a known problem with EE?



Within the past few days I received a 3803CI from Sixth Avenue Electronics, an authorized distributor. The label on the box says EU. I have registered the unit with Denon, without incident, and have applied for the Audyssey upgrade, also without incident. This morning I checked, through my internet connected 3808CI, for a firmware upgrade. There was one available, and ready for download, however I decided to wait a few weeks until I was more familiar with the unit before upgrading the firmware.


Your unit should be similarly OK.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15578889
> 
> 
> I'm from the USA. I purchased this receiver from Electronics Expo through Amazon. The label on the box says EU and the serial number is preventing me from downloading USA/Canada firmware updates. Is this a known problem with EE?



I had no problems with EE.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15535720
> 
> 
> ^ I don't even have a MAC address anymore! So the problem is waaay deeper than external cable and switch... Bear in mind I have been using this 3808 on a network for ~7 months before it died. I have not touched any of the network settings or external hardware for at least 6 months, the port died just sitting there as usual.



Had any storms in your area lately? I've had ethernet ports on other equipment get zapped by lightning.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/15536850
> 
> 
> Sleep timer functionality was added recently to Firmware Tracking WIKI desired features list by writer dragons...



Where's this wiki located? I've got a couple of features I'd like to see added. Is this wiki monitored by Denon?


----------



## yngdiego

Hey if anyone wants a 3808CI, 6ave.com is having a 25% off sale, free shipping, and no tax. Use coupon code AFLAUD25 at check out. Coupon may work on other items as well.


----------



## grisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *axehandle44* /forum/post/15380926
> 
> 
> I apologize for skipping a great deal of due diligence in searching for my answer for more than an hour.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to determine the best configuration that will allow me to watch TV (DirecTV) and listen to an audio source (CD, Net, USB etc).
> 
> 
> I'm connected to the 3808 via HDMI, so obviously I have to select that source to watch DTV, but I'd like to watch TV AND listen to music.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the configs many of you are running to accommodate this.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



axehandle, did you ever get an answer? I'm about to pull the trigger on the 3808 but wanted to confirm that I could watch an HDMI source and listen to another. I couldn't really find an answer in the manual.


----------



## begr

I'm having a problem with CD audio via the AVR-3808CI's Optical-1 input playing correctly.


My setup: AVR-3808CI, Samsung HD TV connected via HDMI-1, CD player connected via Optical-1 (3808's CD source set to Optical-1).


Scenario:

1. TV power is off, CD player is on, AVR-3808CI's source select set to CD.

2. Play CD. CD audio through AVR-3808CI repeatidly toggles on for 1 second, then off for 4 second.

3. Turn TV power on. CD audio now starts playing normally (does not toggle on/off)!

4. Turn TV power off again. CD audio continues to play normally (no toggling).


Does anyone have an idea as to why I need to turn the TV on (HDMI signalling active) in order for optical audio from CD to play correctly?


I've tried changing the CD's input mode on the 3808 from "auto" to "digital" and have also tried the Optical-2 and Optical-3 inputs with no change in behavior.


Thanks!


----------



## lcubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15579468
> 
> 
> Hey if anyone wants a 3808CI, 6ave.com is having a 25% off sale, free shipping, and no tax. Use coupon code AFLAUD25 at check out. Coupon may work on other items as well.



call them direct. you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcubed* /forum/post/15580066
> 
> 
> call them direct. you'll be pleasantly surprised.



Agreed, but some people don't want to call. This way you get close to the call price, without the hassle.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15578889
> 
> 
> I'm from the USA. I purchased this receiver from Electronics Expo through Amazon. The label on the box says EU and the serial number is preventing me from downloading USA/Canada firmware updates. Is this a known problem with EE?



I doubt your problem is related to the EU. Mine had EU on the box and upgraded just fine. What is the specific issue with not being able to download the firmware?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *begr* /forum/post/15579968
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with CD audio via the AVR-3808CI's Optical-1 input playing correctly.
> 
> 
> My setup: AVR-3808CI, Samsung HD TV connected via HDMI-1, CD player connected via Optical-1 (3808's CD source set to Optical-1).
> 
> 
> Scenario:
> 
> 1. TV power is off, CD player is on, AVR-3808CI's source select set to CD.
> 
> 2. Play CD. CD audio through AVR-3808CI repeatidly toggles on for 1 second, then off for 4 second.
> 
> 3. Turn TV power on. CD audio now starts playing normally (does not toggle on/off)!
> 
> 4. Turn TV power off again. CD audio continues to play normally (no toggling).
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea as to why I need to turn the TV on (HDMI signalling active) in order for optical audio from CD to play correctly?
> 
> 
> I've tried changing the CD's input mode on the 3808 from "auto" to "digital" and have also tried the Optical-2 and Optical-3 inputs with no change in behavior.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds like the 3808 is unable to lock unto the CDs clock signal. Try a different power-on sequence. Maybe start the CD player first, then turn on the AVR.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15579428
> 
> 
> Had any storms in your area lately? I've had ethernet ports on other equipment get zapped by lightning.



No, no electrical storms at least. Which is not to say there may have been power glitches during snowstorms, lots of people in the area lost power. It is funny though, that of all my gear connected to the network, only the 3808 port got killed...not very good if a minor glitch was the cause, the port should be well isolated from the power line and the 3808 sits a few levels of routers down the network.


I spoke to another technical person at Denon Canada since I posted. He said he has seen this *once* before. So obviously the port design is decent enough, just a random failure I guess. And it was not because I did something from the USB port (electrically "related" to Ethernet port) because I never use them (seem intended for if you don't have a network set up, otherwise not very useful). Unlike the other people I spoke to (rare problem = difficult fix), he thought it would be a very quick/easy fix.


The dealer takes a "load" of stuff to Denon HQ once a week, so next week I'll send it in. Naturally I am loathe to disconnect the rat's nest from my 3808, will probably need some medication before I'm up to that task...







If it was out of warranty I'd open 'er up myself, so often in these complicated AVRs it's a very minor fix I've found, once you are well past the infant mortality stage. Though the fault can be hard to find and/or get at. But doable when you don't have the luxury of just throwing in a new board, and instead actually do the troubleshooting.


----------



## begr

I tried your suggestion (powering on CD first, then 3808), but the behavior is the same. The audio from the CD continues to toggle on/off until I power on the TV (connected via HDMI-1 to the 3808).


I did notice there is a "Monitor" indicator on the 3808's display, and this "Monitor" indicator is toggling on/off at the same rate as the CD audio is toggling on/off. What is this "Monitor" indicator used for? Could it's toggling on/off explain the CD audio's behavior?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grisch* /forum/post/15579871
> 
> 
> axehandle, did you ever get an answer? I'm about to pull the trigger on the 3808 but wanted to confirm that I could watch an HDMI source and listen to another. I couldn't really find an answer in the manual.



The Denon, and all others can't do this because of the HDMI specs. What you can do is run another output to the Denon from your Sat box and setup another source from a Dish PVR on the Denon. I have HMDI to the Denon (input labelled SAT) and a composite connection to another source labelled SATC1. This way I can listen to NET or CD and watch the TV. BTW you can't pass an HDMI output to Zone 2 or 3 for the same (ridiculous) reason.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *begr* /forum/post/15580496
> 
> 
> I tried your suggestion (powering on CD first, then 3808), but the behavior is the same. The audio from the CD continues to toggle on/off until I power on the TV (connected via HDMI-1 to the 3808).
> 
> 
> I did notice there is a "Monitor" indicator on the 3808's display, and this "Monitor" indicator is toggling on/off at the same rate as the CD audio is toggling on/off. What is this "Monitor" indicator used for? Could it's toggling on/off explain the CD audio's behavior?



When the Monitor indicator is lit, it means the monitor is turned on and receiving a signal from the AVR. Sounds like there is an issue regarding the interaction of the optical inputs and the other digital processing going on in the AVR. Have you tried a reset via the small button power on the front? You could also reset the microprocessor but you would lose all your settings so back them up before you do that.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grisch* /forum/post/15579871
> 
> 
> axehandle, did you ever get an answer? I'm about to pull the trigger on the 3808 but wanted to confirm that I could watch an HDMI source and listen to another. I couldn't really find an answer in the manual.



Since an HDMI input can only be assigned to a single source at a time, you will have to delve into the GUI and reassign the audio signal every time you want to do this. It sucks that you can't have the same HDMI signal assigned to two different sources and use two different audio streams but that's the way it goes (at least on the 3808).


----------



## DeadmanInc

Has anyone managed to stream music from Server 2008 using Media Player? For whatever reason Microsoft has disabled the media sharing option in WMP 11 on their server product. All of my MP3's are on my server and I'd like to avoid having to have another PC on to share them.


----------



## bmorton

I went to the Denon upgrade site and entered my serial number. No firmware upgrades were listed. Is there a way to decypher the serial number to determine if the unit supports USA upgrades?


----------



## bmorton

I haven't registered the unit with Denon. That might be the problem. I'm also in contact with Electronics Expo who will check into the issue and fix if necessary.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15581170
> 
> 
> I went to the Denon upgrade site and entered my serial number. No firmware upgrades were listed. Is there a way to decypher the serial number to determine if the unit supports USA upgrades?



Maybe you are up-to-date already. Check your version against this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15581261
> 
> 
> I haven't registered the unit with Denon. That might be the problem. I'm also in contact with Electronics Expo who will check into the issue and fix if necessary.



You should do that too.


----------



## bmorton

I've got old firmware. 1.69 Main.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15579435
> 
> 
> Where's this wiki located? I've got a couple of features I'd like to see added. Is this wiki monitored by Denon?



My sig...


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grisch* /forum/post/15579871
> 
> 
> axehandle, did you ever get an answer? I'm about to pull the trigger on the 3808 but wanted to confirm that I could watch an HDMI source and listen to another. I couldn't really find an answer in the manual.



I have a wireless headset on Z2 input Net/Usb and can watch any other HDMI input at the same time. Output for the headphones is digital optic far right plugin...i think labeled #4/vcr...I'd have to pull out my manual to be sure but it's the far right one. I use Command3808 software...do a search for SpankyinChicago for the thread to his software. You can configure his telnet connection to control the Z2 Internet Radio or Rhapsody or media server output. I use the Amphony 5.8ghz phones with the optic cable is pretty good sound. If you need further clarification on settings I can document all my settings and post if you need. I wonder if it's possible to email someones config file and load that on to a different unit? Maybe someone knows.


----------



## amp74

Rookie question i know. it seems like this receiver will not budge from these codecs once they are detected as incoming. so how do i get a matrixed 7.1 (like pliix) from these 5.1 sources? i am not interested in any of the dsp's. when i hit the standard button on the remote, i get no other options.


----------



## grisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15583455
> 
> 
> I have a wireless headset on Z2 input Net/Usb and can watch any other HDMI input at the same time. Output for the headphones is digital optic far right plugin...i think labeled #4/vcr...I'd have to pull out my manual to be sure but it's the far right one. I use Command3808 software...do a search for SpankyinChicago for the thread to his software. You can configure his telnet connection to control the Z2 Internet Radio or Rhapsody or media server output. I use the Amphony 5.8ghz phones with the optic cable is pretty good sound. If you need further clarification on settings I can document all my settings and post if you need. I wonder if it's possible to email someones config file and load that on to a different unit? Maybe someone knows.



Rotohead, thanks, but I'm not sure I follow. Are you saying I would need to use headphones to listen to audio while watching video from another source? That's a good idea but I'm spending a stupid amount of money on Legacy speakers and want to use them as much as I can


----------



## grisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15580999
> 
> 
> Since an HDMI input can only be assigned to a single source at a time, you will have to delve into the GUI and reassign the audio signal every time you want to do this. It sucks that you can't have the same HDMI signal assigned to two different sources and use two different audio streams but that's the way it goes (at least on the 3808).



Is it possible to write a macro to do this? I'll be using a Harmony remote.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grisch* /forum/post/15583742
> 
> 
> Rotohead, thanks, but I'm not sure I follow. Are you saying I would need to use headphones to listen to audio while watching video from another source? That's a good idea but I'm spending a stupid amount of money on Legacy speakers and want to use them as much as I can



No, I'm just saying that it's possible to output Z2 audio via a digital optical cable from #4 out to wireless headphones or anything else that will except digital optical. I think I confused you and me. All I wanted was the ability to output hdmi to the main zone and at the same time, in the background, output net/usb to zone 2 for wireless headphones and have control over both. I use Command3808 on a wireless laptop to display and control net/usb output. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## begr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15580986
> 
> 
> When the Monitor indicator is lit, it means the monitor is turned on and receiving a signal from the AVR. Sounds like there is an issue regarding the interaction of the optical inputs and the other digital processing going on in the AVR. Have you tried a reset via the small button power on the front? You could also reset the microprocessor but you would lose all your settings so back them up before you do that.



I tried a reset (via small power button on front) with no change in behavior. I will try a microprocessor reset this week. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amp74* /forum/post/15583617
> 
> 
> Rookie question i know. it seems like this receiver will not budge from these codecs once they are detected as incoming. so how do i get a matrixed 7.1 (like pliix) from these 5.1 sources? i am not interested in any of the dsp's. when i hit the standard button on the remote, i get no other options.



To get PLII on a 7 speaker setup go to on screen menu audio-surr. parameters-SB CH Out and you will be able to choose PL II x Cinema, PL II x Music, Non Matrix, Matrix on....


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15585539
> 
> 
> To get PLII on a 7 speaker setup go to on screen menu audio-surr. parameters-SB CH Out and you will be able to choose PL II x Cinema, PL II x Music, Non Matrix, Matrix on....



and you have to do it while playing each format that you want to matrix. Pain to set up but the 3808 will remember the settings.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15581170
> 
> 
> I went to the Denon upgrade site and entered my serial number. No firmware upgrades were listed.



You do firmware updates from the receiver itself, not from your computer.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grisch* /forum/post/15583758
> 
> 
> Is it possible to write a macro to do this? I'll be using a Harmony remote.



Possible but the Harmony only has a maximum of 5 steps so its going to be close.


----------



## hzw50

I had to send my Samsung BD1500 in for servicing, so I reattached my PS3 from my game room back into my family room. I am connect by HDMI only and when I turn on the PS3 I only get audio and no video. I did soft and hard resets, swapped cables, checked Denon OSD setting, It works in the other room connected via HDMI and it did work through the 3808 when I first purchased the PS3.



Is their something I am missing??????


----------



## grisch

How about this? Can you assign a single HDMI input to multiple sources?


For instance:

Physical connections - PS3 via HDMI, CD player via toslink digital

Input Sources:

Source #1 PS3 HDMI for both video and audio

Source #2 PS3 HDMI for video and CD player for audio


----------



## hehateme

I have finally decided to buy a Denon 3808Ci. I just placed ther order tonight.

Which Firmware version should I expect to get?

I have heard about a Firmware upgrade called Feature Pack. What is included in it and do I have to pay for it?

Is it worth it to pay for this upgrade?


Thanks


----------



## Browninggold

Not sure what the latest firmware version is right now...tried to check for you but their is a blizzard going on right now and when I turned everything on speakers were popping from bad satellite signal. Anyways on Denons' USA internet site if you purchase the 3808 you should get the firmware upgrade for free. Dynamic volume, Dynamic eq, rhapsody, sirrius radio. I thought the upgrade was worth it. I had to pay the 100 dollars, my 3808 is a year old.


----------



## grisch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/15590126
> 
> 
> I have finally decided to buy a Denon 3808Ci. I just placed ther order tonight.
> 
> Which Firmware version should I expect to get?
> 
> I have heard about a Firmware upgrade called Feature Pack. What is included in it and do I have to pay for it?
> 
> Is it worth it to pay for this upgrade?
> 
> 
> Thanks



As long as you bought from an authorized dealer you're entitled to a free feature pack upgrade. You have to pay $100, fill out and submit a claim form along with the receipt to get the money back. Here are the details from Denon's site:
http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/


----------



## metman2003

Need to know if this can be done on the 3808. Trying to set up a poor mans version of a full 2 zone on the 3808 using component.


I want to output my PS3 and my DirecTV DVR in 1080i, in HDMI to the PJ only and in component, to the Optoma PJ and my Sony HDTV which are in adjoining rooms. I currently have setup HDMI from both input sources to the PJ in my theatre and it works fine, audio is setup as 7.1.


I have the PS3 hooked up with the compnent cable with L/R RCA audio and also have the DVR hooked up with L/R RCA's. I do not have an optical input on the HDTV, only L/R RCA's so I know I am stuck with only stereo thru the HDTV.


I have run the 3808 video output direct to the HDTV and the PJ using the 2 component outputs on the 3808 and it works fine, picture is great. How do I get the audio to work on the HDTV in the other room?, do I use the zone 2 or 3 preouts on the 3808 to run to the HDTV... or is it the L/R 5.1 preouts on the 3808?


Can I only run the L/R analog from the sources or can I use their coax or fiber optical output and output analog (does the 3808 convert digital to analog on the audio) by the preouts?


Can someone help me solve this puzzle.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metman2003* /forum/post/15590286
> 
> 
> Need to know if this can be done on the 3808. Trying to set up a poor mans version of a full 2 zone on the 3808 using component.
> 
> 
> I want to output my PS3 and my DirecTV DVR in 1080i, in HDMI to the PJ only and in component, to the Optoma PJ and my Sony HDTV which are in adjoining rooms. I currently have setup HDMI from both input sources to the PJ in my theatre and it works fine, audio is setup as 7.1.
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 hooked up with the compnent cable with L/R RCA audio and also have the DVR hooked up with L/R RCA's. I do not have an optical input on the HDTV, only L/R RCA's so I know I am stuck with only stereo thru the HDTV.
> 
> 
> I have run the 3808 video output direct to the HDTV and the PJ using the 2 component outputs on the 3808 and it works fine, picture is great. How do I get the audio to work on the HDTV in the other room?, do I use the zone 2 or 3 preouts on the 3808 to run to the HDTV... or is it the L/R 5.1 preouts on the 3808?
> 
> 
> Can I only run the L/R analog from the sources or can I use their coax or fiber optical output and output analog (does the 3808 convert digital to analog on the audio) by the preouts?
> 
> 
> Can someone help me solve this puzzle.



The L/R main preouts will be outputing any signal input to the 3808 whether its digital or analog. You won't get the center or surround channels (if any) but you will get the L/R channels and any volume change made in the main zone (PJ) will be heard on the HDTV. You will also be hearing a signal that has been corrected by Audyssey for only the main zone (PJ). The Zone 2/3 preouts cannot output any HDMI audio signals and only 2 channel digital signals fed into the 3808.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grisch* /forum/post/15590240
> 
> 
> You have to pay $100, fill out and submit a claim form along with the receipt to get the money back. Here are the details from Denon's site:
> http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/



You don't have pay first if you are not in a hurry. I sent in the req'd paperwork for mine when I purchased it back in Oct and Denon was super quick about getting it in the system. I don't remember the exact number but it was in the neighborhood of a week to 10 days from the time I mailed in the request.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hzw50* /forum/post/15588037
> 
> 
> I had to send my Samsung BD1500 in for servicing, so I reattached my PS3 from my game room back into my family room. I am connect by HDMI only and when I turn on the PS3 I only get audio and no video. I did soft and hard resets, swapped cables, checked Denon OSD setting, It works in the other room connected via HDMI and it did work through the 3808 when I first purchased the PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> Is their something I am missing??????



Try holding the power button down on the front of the PS3 until you hear 2 beeps, then release. The PS3 should automatically detect your video connection, and ask if this is the right connection. Click yes and you should be good.


Good luck!


----------



## hzw50

I can not see any video including the OSD. So how would I answer yes?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15590828
> 
> 
> Try holding the power button down on the front of the PS3 until you hear 2 beeps, then release. The PS3 should automatically detect your video connection, and ask if this is the right connection. Click yes and you should be good.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## hehateme

I just placed an order for Denon 3808Ci from Continental Miles for Merchandise Program. I used some of my frequent flier miles to lower the cost. It was cheaper than any other place online. Miles for Merchandise buys it directly from factory and offer big savings.


I was wondering what will happen if they are not considered an authorized dealer. Will I be able to buy or download the firmware upgrades?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/15591111
> 
> 
> I just placed an order for Denon 3808Ci from Continental Miles for Merchandise Program. I used some of my frequent flier miles to lower the cost. It was cheaper than any other place online. Miles for Merchandise buys it directly from factory and offer big savings.
> 
> 
> I was wondering what will happen if they are not considered an authorized dealer. Will I be able to buy or download the firmware upgrades?



I bought from an unauthorized dealer (Costco) and upgraded no problem. Whether it will cost you or not I do not know. Denon asked me where an when I purchased, I told them when but not where.


----------



## hzw50

I did do what you suggested and it work......THANK YOU!!! for the information.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15584270
> 
> 
> No, I'm just saying that it's possible to output Z2 audio via a digital optical cable from #4 out to wireless headphones or anything else that will except digital optical. I think I confused you and me. All I wanted was the ability to output hdmi to the main zone and at the same time, in the background, output net/usb to zone 2 for wireless headphones and have control over both. I use Command3808 on a wireless laptop to display and control net/usb output. Sorry if I confused you.



So the Denon will output 2.1 from any source, including HDMI, selected as source in Zone 2 , to the DVR optical outputs? Did you need to go through the zone2-zone3-recout procedure with the front panel buttons?


----------



## cincyborn

**** HELP ****

I have been searching the internet for the answer to my problem because I have given up on finding it in the Manual.

I am trying to set up Internet Radio. I have installed an ethernet cable from the output of my cable box to the Amp. In the menu under Network info I see the IP address. There is no NET/DTU under source select. HOW DO I GET THERE?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15593726
> 
> 
> **** HELP ****
> 
> I have been searching the internet for the answer to my problem because I have given up on finding it in the Manual.
> 
> I am trying to set up Internet Radio. I have installed an ethernet cable from the output of my cable box to the Amp. In the menu under Network info I see the IP address. There is no NET/DTU under source select. HOW DO I GET THERE?



What do you mean by cable box? Router? Cable modem?


The source is NET/USB.


----------



## Challkhmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15546305
> 
> 
> The phono stage will work fine with moving magnet cartridges and with many "high output" moving coil cartridges. But it is not sensitive enough for many moving coil cartridges - including nearly all of Denon's which output 0.15-0.4 mv.



This review says that the Denon DL110 moving coil cartridge has a 1.6mV output. Would my 3808 not need a preamp if I used this cartridge with a Denon DP-300F turntable?

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue15/denondl110.htm


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/15593859
> 
> 
> What do you mean by cable box? Router? Cable modem?
> 
> 
> The source is NET/USB.



Its the box I rent from the cable company. Specifically its a Scientific Atlanta HDTV reciever recorder with an ethernet connection.


Source Select does not show me the option of NET/USB


----------



## maverikm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15593979
> 
> 
> Its the box I rent from the cable company. Specifically its a Scientific Atlanta HDTV reciever recorder with an ethernet connection.
> 
> 
> Source Select does not show me the option of NET/USB



The question is how do you get onto the internet? Cable modem? DSL? etc.,?


----------



## mrmark

Originally Posted by cincyborn View Post

Its the box I rent from the cable company. Specifically its a Scientific Atlanta HDTV reciever recorder with an ethernet connection.


Source Select does not show me the option of NET/USB


That will not work, as there is no signal coming from that connection. You need a dedicated ethernet cable from your router/switch, or a wireless setup to the Denon.


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/15594098
> 
> 
> The question is how do you get onto the internet? Cable modem? DSL? etc.,?



The signal for internet enters the house on the same line and branches off to the cable box and also continues on into the office computer. The IP address is not the same as my computer. Hope that helps.


AT the computer is a broadband modem


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15594232
> 
> 
> The signal for internet enters the house on the same line and branches off to the cable box and also continues on into the office computer. The IP address is not the same as my computer. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> AT the computer is a broadband modem



Your Cable Box/DVR is an end device just like the Denon and any other computer - it is capable of accessing the internet if properly connected, but is not itself an internet connection



If you want to share the internet connection from your office with multiple devices:


From the Cable Modem you will need to connect a router to split the connection amongst multiple devices (some cable modems are also routers themselves).


If the router is wired ethernet only (no wireless) you will need to run network cable(s) from the router to the end devices (Receiver, DVR, etc.)


If you have/purchase a wireless router, you can use a wireless bridge to connect your end devices to the wireless access point of the router.


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrmark* /forum/post/15594148
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by cincyborn View Post
> 
> Its the box I rent from the cable company. Specifically its a Scientific Atlanta HDTV reciever recorder with an ethernet connection.
> 
> 
> Source Select does not show me the option of NET/USB
> 
> 
> That will not work, as there is no signal coming from that connection. You need a dedicated ethernet cable from your router/switch, or a wireless setup to the Denon.



There IS a signal coming from that connection. The 3808 shows me the network Info including its IP address. The computer in the office can connect to the denon when you enter the IP address.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15593893
> 
> 
> This review says that the Denon DL110 moving coil cartridge has a 1.6mV output. Would my 3808 not need a preamp if I used this cartridge with a Denon DP-300F turntable?
> 
> http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue15/denondl110.htm



THat's hard to say. The input spec on the Denon's phono stage is 2.5 mV, so your cartrige might work but might not work well. There was a series of posts here a couple of weeks ago where a guy was using a Denon DL-160 which also has a 1.6 mV output. You should follow that thread but as I recall his output was low and his phono stage failed. Cause and Effect? Who knows?


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/15594337
> 
> 
> Your Cable Box/DVR is an end device just like the Denon and any other computer - it is capable of accessing the internet if properly connected, but is not itself an internet connection
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to share the internet connection from your office with multiple devices:
> 
> 
> From the Cable Modem you will need to connect a router to split the connection amongst multiple devices (some cable modems are also routers themselves).
> 
> 
> If the router is wired ethernet only (no wireless) you will need to run network cable(s) from the router to the end devices (Receiver, DVR, etc.)
> 
> 
> If you have/purchase a wireless router, you can use a wireless bridge to connect your end devices to the wireless access point of the router.



The box itself acts as a modem. The internet connection works. We connected a computer to it to test it.


My question is; How do I access the NET/DTU menu on my amp?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15594419
> 
> 
> The box itself acts as a modem the internet connection works we connected a computer to it to test it.




What is the model number of the cable box? I have never heard of a cable box that can do that. Not saying it can't. I am just curious now.


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/15594626
> 
> 
> What is the model number of the cable box? I have never heard of a cable box that can do that. Not saying it can't. I am just curious now.



Scientific Atlanta 8455DVB Digital Communications Terminal is what is written on the bottom

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/coll...cd806c6b2a.pdf


----------



## maverikm

Cincy you will need to get a router to go between your cable modem and computer. The cable box isn't part of the equation since it's basically not a part of the home network.


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverikm* /forum/post/15594825
> 
> 
> Cincy you will need to get a router to go between your cable modem and computer. The cable box isn't part of the equation since it's basically not a part of the home network.



Will that fix my problem with accessing the menu on the DENON?


----------



## orestesdd

Where can I find an authorized e-tailer like amazon where to buy this denon? Amazon had it for a good price, but it went up again to its MSRP. Any authorized e-tailer dealer which I can find it at a good price? If I wanted to pay MSRP, I would go to bestbuy near where I live. As a comment here, it seems that now California wants its share of sales taxes even when you purchase anything online or at another state via mail order. I just mention this because it seems that California is becoming a greedy state. Does anyone know if there are other states doing the same thing? Note that California ask for those taxes when ones does his/her state taxes this year. It never happened in the past.


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15595304
> 
> 
> Where can I find an authorized e-tailer like amazon where to buy this denon? Amazon had it for a good price, but it went up again to its MSRP. Any authorized e-tailer dealer which I can find it at a good price?


 www.6ave.com 


Call them - you will be very happy


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15594839
> 
> 
> Will that fix my problem with accessing the menu on the DENON?



The Problem with accessing your web interface has the same reason as your Denon not getting coonected to the internet.

The modem needs your Internet provider's data and so on to log any device in. The Denon cannot send this data, it doesn't know about PPPoE-protocol. So a router is needed that can log your whole home-network into the internet.

On the other hand, the router will act as a conntecting device between your PC and the Denon. The router controls the network addresses in your home net using DHCP. Current routers act as a hardware firewall at the same time, protecting you from many harms


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15595304
> 
> 
> Where can I find an authorized e-tailer like amazon where to buy this denon?




Or try here where I bought mine..... http://tvcity.tv/productview.aspx?CatID=4&ID=2294


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15595304
> 
> 
> Where can I find an authorized e-tailer like amazon where to buy this denon? Amazon had it for a good price, but it went up again to its MSRP. Any authorized e-tailer dealer which I can find it at a good price? If I wanted to pay MSRP, I would go to bestbuy near where I live. As a comment here, it seems that now California wants its share of sales taxes even when you purchase anything online or at another state via mail order. I just mention this because it seems that California is becoming a greedy state. Does anyone know if there are other states doing the same thing? Note that California ask for those taxes when ones does his/her state taxes this year. It never happened in the past.



Evey state that has a state sales tax has always required that if a citizen of that state makes a purchase outside their state of residence, whether on-line, catalog, mail order or even in person, that citizen is obligated to make payment on the state sales tax when they file their annual state tax return. This requirement existed long before the internet was invented by Al Gore.


Therefore every purchase made through the internet has a requirement that the person making the purchase, must claim the total sales price of all purchases made outside their state on their state return in order to make payment on the respective sales tax owed. What the states do not have a right to do is to require a business that does not reside in their state to collect the taxes owed at the time of the purchase if their business operates in a different state. The Supreme court has ruled that state's cannot place this requirement on businesses outside of their jurisdiction however the purchaser still has the obligation to pay those taxes under all state laws.


The fact that 99.999999% of taxpayers do not place these purchases on their state tax return does not mean they are not obligated to do so. This is true for Cal as well as all other states that have a sales tax.


----------



## Challkhmc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15594415
> 
> 
> THat's hard to say. The input spec on the Denon's phono stage is 2.5 mV, so your cartrige might work but might not work well. There was a series of posts here a couple of weeks ago where a guy was using a Denon DL-160 which also has a 1.6 mV output. You should follow that thread but as I recall his output was low and his phono stage failed. Cause and Effect? Who knows?



Thanks dloose. I will have to audition this cartridge at a HiFi store that sells them before I buy one. I'm curious though, if the Denon DL 300 turntable has an "equalizer" (preamp?) that boosts output voltage from 2.5 mV to 150 mV wouldn't this make up for any deficiencies in the cartridge output?


----------



## greenzellybean

ok, this might be stupid Q to ask, but here it goes...can we stream video to Denon 3808CI?


I have this working in my basement playing internet music and from my file system etc..but video would be much cooler....

make it play all video files stored on file system or from a website etc??


any ideas ?


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/15595810
> 
> 
> Or try here where I bought mine..... http://tvcity.tv/productview.aspx?CatID=4&ID=2294



That is not an authorized online retailer which means no valid warranty. Besides, I just bought a 3808ci from 6ave.com last week and they gave me a price even better that than with free shipping


----------



## lawrencehare

Right now I am extremely ticked off and need some help to think clearly. My one year old Yamaha V1800 is dropping inputs constantly and has reached a point where it needs to go back for service, a long and tedious few weeks await us. Deinstalling it, losing it for, they tell me, up to three weeks - and I fear that will be optimistic, then reinstalling it and setting up all the inputs and, of course, testing it. A lot of effort and after less than a year. I am displeased. What with someone hacking into my Paypal account and ripping me off for over $500 last week, and my laptop conking out, so far this year things are not as cheery as I would wish.


So I am wonder if I should simply buy a new receiver, like a Denon, perhaps the 3808CI and selling the Yamaha once it gets back from the shop. Either way I have to resinstall and setup from scratch, as I am sure the repair will lose all my settings in the 1800. And, this way, I can get the HT back that much sooner.


Is this a good idea? The 3808CI has a few more bells and whistles than the 1800, has more power, which I probably do not need, but seems a well rated piece of equipment. I need a fairly well equipped receiver for the following setup:


We have a front projector (Optoma HD72, maxes out at 1080i - a 1080p will be a future purchase), 100" electric tensioned drop-down screen, 6x1 Orb speakers (the doubled-up speakers), BluRay (DMP-BD30), FIOS (QIP6416-2) setup. I have built in a Mac Mini as we get a lot of weird foreign DVDs the kids bring and we have Roku, where the Mac is also of use, as well as playing YouTube nonsense and so on. All communication is HDMI for the BluRay, FIOS, Roku, Mac and projector.


Carousel CD changer, an old VHS used for all our old tapes and a phono, which we use for a vast great collection of vinyl. The Mac Mini is helping us digitize this lot. A Sonos ZP-80 also provides a two-way link between the internet (Rhapsody, internet radio, etc), the rest of the house sound system, and whatever the receiver may be picking up at the time. We also have a tape deck. A Drobo NAS provides storage and a motley collection of PCs and Macs all argue amongst each other throughout the house. The receiver is the heart and soul of this whole shebang and losing it is a grand great pain.


Any one have any thoughts? I am that fed up and I am now wondering about the quality of the Yamaha and if it will do this again.


Thanks - Lawrence


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15596074
> 
> 
> ok, this might be stupid Q to ask, but here it goes...can we stream video to Denon 3808CI?
> 
> 
> I have this working in my basement playing internet music and from my file system etc..but video would be much cooler....
> 
> make it play all video files stored on file system or from a website etc??
> 
> 
> any ideas ?



Nope, audio only.


----------



## bigsales

anyone have ideas why my on screen menus that used to show up on my TV from the Denon 3808CI just don't anymore. I used to see the menus with the IPOD dock and all other menus when doing receiver setup like Audussey.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/15596457
> 
> 
> That is not an authorized online retailer which means no valid warranty. Besides, I just bought a 3808ci from 6ave.com last week and they gave me a price even better that than with free shipping



Denon allowed me to upgrade....I figured if it was not authorized, they wouldn't allow it...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigsales* /forum/post/15596900
> 
> 
> anyone have ideas why my on screen menus that used to show up on my TV from the Denon 3808CI just don't anymore. I used to see the menus with the IPOD dock and all other menus when doing receiver setup like Audussey.



Try the small power button.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Challkhmc* /forum/post/15596018
> 
> 
> Thanks dloose. I will have to audition this cartridge at a HiFi store that sells them before I buy one. I'm curious though, if the Denon DL 300 turntable has an "equalizer" (preamp?) that boosts output voltage from 2.5 mV to 150 mV wouldn't this make up for any deficiencies in the cartridge output?



There is a Denon DP-300F on their Web site that is probably the TT you are referring to. Interesting device. It DOES have some electronics that are necessary to provide the RIAA equalization necessary to make vinyl-based sources work on a standard line-level input. They basically took a phono preamp (maybe the same one that's in the 3808? speculation) and put it in the TT so it could be used on amps/recievers that lack a phono stage. It is NOT a pre-pre amp that is required for low output MC cartridges. This is a circumstance where a real demo as you indicate would be very wise. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15595843
> 
> 
> Evey state that has a state sales tax has always required that if a citizen of that state makes a purchase outside their state of residence, whether on-line, catalog, mail order or even in person, that citizen is obligated to make payment on the state sales tax when they file their annual state tax return. This requirement existed long before the internet was invented by Al Gore.
> 
> 
> Therefore every purchase made through the internet has a requirement that the person making the purchase, must claim the total sales price of all purchases made outside their state on their state return in order to make payment on the respective sales tax owed. What the states do not have a right to do is to require a business that does not reside in their state to collect the taxes owed at the time of the purchase if their business operates in a different state. The Supreme court has ruled that state's cannot place this requirement on businesses outside of their jurisdiction however the purchaser still has the obligation to pay those taxes under all state laws.
> 
> 
> The fact that 99.999999% of taxpayers do not place these purchases on their state tax return does not mean they are not obligated to do so. This is true for Cal as well as all other states that have a sales tax.



The problem that I have is that I do my taxes every single year, and I have never been told to inform the state that I bought this or that outside the state during tax time. It seems that NOW California, which is bankarupt with a huge deficit, wants to collect those taxes. It is kind of ridiculous I think, and mostly in this recession environment. California should tax more the many rich people in the state instead of looking up for a few pennies from a common man.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/15595538
> 
> www.6ave.com
> 
> 
> Call them - you will be very happy



Is this site a reliable site to do business with and an authorize online seller? Thanks.


----------



## dloose

Anyone been able to listen to an HDMI input and watch another analog input? I finally got a way to listen to really nice 24/96 music on the Denon (via HDMI) but to my surprise when I set up that source to watch another source (SAT via component), no joy. Maybe this HDMI restriction is wider than I thought.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15599070
> 
> 
> Is this site a reliable site to do business with and an authorize online seller? Thanks.



Search the thread. Many have purchased from 6ave and are VERY satisfied. They are authorized.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15599086
> 
> 
> Anyone been able to listen to an HDMI input and watch another analog input? I finally got a way to listen to really nice 24/96 music on the Denon (via HDMI) but to my surprise when I set up that source to watch another source (SAT via component), no joy. Maybe this HDMI restriction is wider than I thought.



Not possible but you can do it the other way around having the HDMI video showing up and listening to a non-hdmi audio source. Alternatively, you can use the Zone 2 composite out as another video link to you display and watch that (limited to composite, s-video and 480i component sources) while you listen to main zone HDMI.


----------



## spyork




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyork* /forum/post/15430981
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think there is a problem with the receiver. I have tried different wires, network switches, running directly to the router, hard reset, and jiggling the wire in the port to make sure it wasn't a connection issue. It's almost like the problem you described because the link light will not stay lit. It just keeps on flashing like it's losing the connection. I've tried one of the heavy duty cat5 wires that have the metal support around the connector, so as to get a firm connection but still no go. I guess I'll try calling Denon support tomorrow before sending it back to 6th Avenue. If you have any more suggestions please let me know. Thanks for your help.



Just a follow-up... The receiver had a bad ethernet port. I sent it back to 6avenue and they sent me a new one. They even paid shipping for the defective item. I got the new one today and it works great!


----------



## bigsales




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15597222
> 
> 
> Try the small power button.



Thank you for your help and that was it. I feel stupid that is was something so simple.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15596074
> 
> 
> ok, this might be stupid Q to ask, but here it goes...can we stream video to Denon 3808CI?
> 
> 
> I have this working in my basement playing internet music and from my file system etc..but video would be much cooler....
> 
> make it play all video files stored on file system or from a website etc??
> 
> 
> any ideas ?



By a PS3


----------



## kippweirich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15594839
> 
> 
> Will that fix my problem with accessing the menu on the DENON?



Cincy...I had the same problem....I pressed the net/usb source select button (at the bottom) and nothing on the GUI....Go into the menu and find your sources listed....if net/ usb is not listed somehow it was deleted...you need to go into the "other" selection ( I believe..it's been awhile)....delete sources ( sounds incorrect) this gives you a full list....look for Net/usb ...select that and change the button from off to on......that should put it back on your list and be selectable...good luck....


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15596074
> 
> 
> ok, this might be stupid Q to ask, but here it goes...can we stream video to Denon 3808CI?
> 
> 
> I have this working in my basement playing internet music and from my file system etc..but video would be much cooler....
> 
> make it play all video files stored on file system or from a website etc??
> 
> 
> any ideas ?



XBox 360. It only costs $200. It will stream DIVX and WMV video from any DLNA compliant server. It will also stream music, including WMA lossless. And it will stream photos.


And if you have Netflix and XBox Live Gold, you can also watch movies that are in your instant watch queue.


If you have Windows Media Center on one of your computers, the 360 will also act as a Media Center Extender, which means that the 360 basically acts just like your Media Center PC would. So you can watch DVR'ed TV, internet TV, or stream video.


Unlike the PS3, it has an IR port, so it will work with any universal remote.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15593726
> 
> 
> **** HELP ****
> 
> I have been searching the internet for the answer to my problem because I have given up on finding it in the Manual.
> 
> I am trying to set up Internet Radio. I have installed an ethernet cable from the output of my cable box to the Amp. In the menu under Network info I see the IP address. There is no NET/DTU under source select. HOW DO I GET THERE?




Setup, Manual Setup, Option Setup, Source Delete


Make sure Net/USB is set to ON.


I saw your posts so I'm assuming your Denon actually has a legitimate IP address and can reach the Internet.


----------



## Toolatecrew

I enjoy listening to internet radio via the built in 3808 interface (yes its clunky but I don't need to use my PC or turn on the projector to see the menus on the PS3 to stream). My question is this: Anyone know a way to stream last.fm ? I have an account and it lets me develop my own station with music I like. Only thing I can see would be to plug my PC directly into the 3808 I don't know if there is a way to play MY last.fm station through the 3808. Any ideas?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toolatecrew* /forum/post/15602066
> 
> 
> I enjoy listening to internet radio via the built in 3808 interface (yes its clunky but I don't need to use my PC or turn on the projector to see the menus on the PS3 to stream). My question is this: Anyone know a way to stream last.fm ? I have an account and it lets me develop my own station with music I like. Only thing I can see would be to plug my PC directly into the 3808 I don't know if there is a way to play MY last.fm station through the 3808. Any ideas?




does it play MP3 or WMV? If so, register with www.radiodenon.com and add the URL to the favorites list. It'll show up in your Denon.


----------



## SCOTTFI

Has any one hooked up the sirius Radio through the Rs232c?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15599278
> 
> 
> Search the thread. Many have purchased from 6ave and are VERY satisfied. They are authorized.



Thanks. Yes, actually I went to the Denon web site and found out that it is an authorized online dealer.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcubed* /forum/post/15580066
> 
> 
> call them direct. you'll be pleasantly surprised.



I have these questiona about 6ave.com:


Do I get a better deal if I call than if I order online? Does the coupon still work? Thanks.


----------



## dave_sj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15604250
> 
> 
> I have these questiona about 6ave.com:
> 
> 
> Do I get a better deal if I call than if I order online? Does the coupon still work? Thanks.



You'll get your best price by calling and talking directly to someone like Roberto at x8609. Be sure to let him know that you are an AVS member. I think you will be pleasantly surprised -- as I was a few months ago when I got my 3808.


----------



## greenzellybean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/15602052
> 
> 
> XBox 360. It only costs $200. It will stream DIVX and WMV video from any DLNA compliant server. It will also stream music, including WMA lossless. And it will stream photos.
> 
> 
> And if you have Netflix and XBox Live Gold, you can also watch movies that are in your instant watch queue.
> 
> 
> If you have Windows Media Center on one of your computers, the 360 will also act as a Media Center Extender, which means that the 360 basically acts just like your Media Center PC would. So you can watch DVR'ed TV, internet TV, or stream video.
> 
> 
> Unlike the PS3, it has an IR port, so it will work with any universal remote.




Thanks for the input. I am not a Sony person per se







....so Xbox might be the way to go. will see if I can get Xbox on one of the deals...

You know if Wii can do this?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15606284
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. I am not a Sony person per se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....so Xbox might be the way to go. will see if I can get Xbox on one of the deals...
> 
> You know if Wii can do this?



Not really. (it can with additional software for the Mac called WiiTransfer but you are limited to the Wii's 480p widescreen resolution and its not as elegant as the 360 or PS3 solution).


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/15602052
> 
> 
> XBox 360. It only costs $200. It will stream DIVX and WMV video from any DLNA compliant server. It will also stream music, including WMA lossless. And it will stream photos.
> 
> 
> And if you have Netflix and XBox Live Gold, you can also watch movies that are in your instant watch queue.
> 
> 
> If you have Windows Media Center on one of your computers, the 360 will also act as a Media Center Extender, which means that the 360 basically acts just like your Media Center PC would. So you can watch DVR'ed TV, internet TV, or stream video.
> 
> 
> Unlike the PS3, it has an IR port, so it will work with any universal remote.



....such veiled hostility! Oh yeah, well unlike the Xbox 360, you should expect your PS3 to still work in a few years...lol, just kidding...kinda.


To which you reply...well maybe there will actually be some games to play on the PS3 by then, and better friend communication. There I got myself back for you, no need to continue.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_sj* /forum/post/15604685
> 
> 
> You'll get your best price by calling and talking directly to someone like Roberto at x8609. Be sure to let him know that you are an AVS member. I think you will be pleasantly surprised -- as I was a few months ago when I got my 3808.



Thanks. I will do that after I get my tax return some time next month. I can't wait to buy this receiver for my AVR-3300 Denon is getting kind of old beside my new Sony 40XBR6 LCD and my Playstation.


----------



## latonline

Love:

Sound quality, HDMI switching, other features. And the beautiful appearance.


Hate:

User interface(GUI), user manual (matches the awkward GUI), Denon releasing "feature" firmware update and charging $$$ for it, last weekend's snafu.


Last weekend's snafu:

Installed in Dec, 2007, updated firmware to v 01.57(main). System was perfect for 1 year. Last week had two incidents where HDMI output stopped. Reset system, all OK. Then Sunday, no HDMI output period. Tried eveything(CPU reset), finally moved to my computer room, connected stand-alone HDMI TV and 2 old Infinity speakers, still no HDMI. So I decided as a last resort to update the firmware, but first displayed current levels for various elements. Main firmware showed v 01.57, all others were ZEROs. I have no idea how it(fw) was corrupted. Called Denon this morning (after trying update which naturally failed because the existing fw was corrupt). They say I have to send unit to dealer, did that today. Disappointed.


Has anyone out there heard of anything other than user or network error during a firmware update that would corrupt the firmware. My system is in a controlled environment(power, no kids, light use)? Somehow it became corrupt during normal use, or through some sort of component related failure.


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kippweirich* /forum/post/15601881
> 
> 
> Cincy...I had the same problem....I pressed the net/usb source select button (at the bottom) and nothing on the GUI....Go into the menu and find your sources listed....if net/ usb is not listed somehow it was deleted...you need to go into the "other" selection ( I believe..it's been awhile)....delete sources ( sounds incorrect) this gives you a full list....look for Net/usb ...select that and change the button from off to on......that should put it back on your list and be selectable...good luck....



Bingo Thanks ... that was it. And for the other NON believers I didnt need a router, modem, or any other device than cablebox already connected via an ethernet cable.


WOW Internet radio is very cool. BTW It was my stupidity that just forgot that I deleted NET/USB when I first got the 3808 last July.


its not alzheimers its old timers.


----------



## piccirilli

I am getting cross interference from a Samsung LN52A750 remote to my Denon 3808. Whenever I change the source input of the display, the input selection on the 3808 also changes. I don't think it's a defective remote, because I get the same results using a Harmony remote. If anyone has a 650 or 750 series Samsung LCD, can you perform a check by toggling the source input on the Samsung and see if it changes anything on your Denon? Thanks much.


----------



## MRJEFFREY

ok guys my 3808 should be here within the hour, Ive got banana plugs hdmis speaker wire galore where my 3805 use to be, I took the time to dust and organize, now my only question. I have 4 HDMI cables. 2 $200 audioquests, 1 $100 monster and 1 $50 monster. My thought was to use 1 of the audioquests for the 3808 out to TV, and the other audioquest for my DVR as I use it the most, then the $100 monster for my PS3(blu ray source) and $50 monster for the dvd player that I hardly use unless i wanna play an sacd or dvd audio disc. Does this sound like best case scenario for my hdmis or should I do it a different way. By the way in my last post I mentioned that Id be moving the 3805 to my bedroom to push a Polk surroundbar and psw110, I was truly blown away by the sound and anyone interested in something for a smaller room, you cant go wrong!!!


----------



## orestesdd

Are there any accessories recommended to buy with this particular receiver? I have two ipods, classic and touch, and 2 laptops and one desktop at home all hooked to the net thru a wired LAN. I have a ps3, japanese ps2, xbox 360, and nintendo wii, all hooked thru my wired LAN (for security reasons).


Thanks for any comments to this post.


----------



## liquidmetal

Oh my. You have been completely scammed. My $3 hdmi are just as good as those.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15612863
> 
> 
> ok guys my 3808 should be here within the hour, Ive got banana plugs hdmis speaker wire galore where my 3805 use to be, I took the time to dust and organize, now my only question. I have 4 HDMI cables. 2 $200 audioquests, 1 $100 monster and 1 $50 monster. My thought was to use 1 of the audioquests for the 3808 out to TV, and the other audioquest for my DVR as I use it the most, then the $100 monster for my PS3(blu ray source) and $50 monster for the dvd player that I hardly use unless i wanna play an sacd or dvd audio disc. Does this sound like best case scenario for my hdmis or should I do it a different way. By the way in my last post I mentioned that Id be moving the 3805 to my bedroom to push a Polk surroundbar and psw110, I was truly blown away by the sound and anyone interested in something for a smaller room, you cant go wrong!!!


----------



## Gary J

Get your money back and upgrade those speakers.


----------



## kmhowse

[I am getting cross interference from a Samsung LN52A750 remote to my Denon 3808. Whenever I change the source input of the display, the input selection on the 3808 also changes. I don't think it's a defective remote, because I get the same results using a Harmony remote. If anyone has a 650 or 750 series Samsung LCD, can you perform a check by toggling the source input on the Samsung and see if it changes anything on your Denon? Thanks much.}


I have a 55A950 and use a harmony 880 remote and have never had the problem. Make sure the set up identifies the device (Denon 3808) you are trying to affect. I know you have to identify which device you have active for specific functions when you set up the harmony. I'm surprised you're having the problems with the Denon 3808 remote.


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15612863
> 
> 
> ok guys my 3808 should be here within the hour, Ive got banana plugs hdmis speaker wire galore where my 3805 use to be, I took the time to dust and organize, now my only question. I have 4 HDMI cables. 2 $200 audioquests, 1 $100 monster and 1 $50 monster. My thought was to use 1 of the audioquests for the 3808 out to TV, and the other audioquest for my DVR as I use it the most, then the $100 monster for my PS3(blu ray source) and $50 monster for the dvd player that I hardly use unless i wanna play an sacd or dvd audio disc. Does this sound like best case scenario for my hdmis or should I do it a different way. By the way in my last post I mentioned that Id be moving the 3805 to my bedroom to push a Polk surroundbar and psw110, I was truly blown away by the sound and anyone interested in something for a smaller room, you cant go wrong!!!




It wont matter how you hook the up, all the hdmis will look the same. next time you buy hdmi I recommend looking at monoprice or bluejeanscable, you could have saved hundreds of dollars!


----------



## Sharp1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/15615554
> 
> 
> it wont matter how you hook the up, all the hdmis will look the same. Next time you buy hdmi i recommend looking at monoprice or bluejeanscable, you could have saved hundreds of dollars!



+1


----------



## piccirilli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmhowse* /forum/post/15614530
> 
> 
> [I am getting cross interference from a Samsung LN52A750 remote to my Denon 3808. Whenever I change the source input of the display, the input selection on the 3808 also changes. I don't think it's a defective remote, because I get the same results using a Harmony remote. If anyone has a 650 or 750 series Samsung LCD, can you perform a check by toggling the source input on the Samsung and see if it changes anything on your Denon? Thanks much.}
> 
> 
> I have a 55A950 and use a harmony 880 remote and have never had the problem. Make sure the set up identifies the device (Denon 3808) you are trying to affect. I know you have to identify which device you have active for specific functions when you set up the harmony. I'm surprised you're having the problems with the Denon 3808 remote.



It's not the Harmony remote I'm having problems. It's the IR codes from the Samsung remote when changing the source input of the TV that is screwing with the Denon settings. Apparently there is a software fix on the 850/950 Samsung displays, but not for the 650/750's. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Browninggold

Hopefully you still have the receipts so you can return the hdmi cables. Then like some have said go to monoprice.com, you will not be dissappointed and save hundreds while you are at it.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15613860
> 
> 
> Are there any accessories recommended to buy with this particular receiver? I have two ipods, classic and touch, and 2 laptops and one desktop at home all hooked to the net thru a wired LAN. I have a ps3, japanese ps2, xbox 360, and nintendo wii, all hooked thru my wired LAN (for security reasons).
> 
> 
> Thanks for any comments to this post.



The only thing you might want is the Denon iPod docking station. It lets you use the remote to select songs on the iPod(s).


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15612863
> 
> 
> ok guys my 3808 should be here within the hour, Ive got banana plugs hdmis speaker wire galore where my 3805 use to be, I took the time to dust and organize, now my only question. I have 4 HDMI cables. 2 $200 audioquests, 1 $100 monster and 1 $50 monster. My thought was to use 1 of the audioquests for the 3808 out to TV, and the other audioquest for my DVR as I use it the most, then the $100 monster for my PS3(blu ray source) and $50 monster for the dvd player that I hardly use unless i wanna play an sacd or dvd audio disc. Does this sound like best case scenario for my hdmis or should I do it a different way. By the way in my last post I mentioned that Id be moving the 3805 to my bedroom to push a Polk surroundbar and psw110, I was truly blown away by the sound and anyone interested in something for a smaller room, you cant go wrong!!!



I would agree with all the other posters. Take that [email protected]* back to the store immediately and put your boot directly up the a!! of the guy who sold them to you (make sure to insert sideways, for a stronger statement of your anger), and get your money back.


I have bought 4 or 5 of these for my 2 tvs of the "gold" series of the 3.2, 6.5 and 9.8 ft lengths here. Check it --> http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&sear...tbin=HDTrinity 


Everything looks and sounds great on both TVs. Cable construction is solid...no complaints at all. If you feel compelled that you ABSOLUTELY MUST spend more money on your cables, you could try their platinum or titanium series and still save a fair bit of money from what you already spent.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15612581
> 
> 
> I am getting cross interference from a Samsung LN52A750 remote to my Denon 3808. Whenever I change the source input of the display, the input selection on the 3808 also changes. I don't think it's a defective remote, because I get the same results using a Harmony remote. If anyone has a 650 or 750 series Samsung LCD, can you perform a check by toggling the source input on the Samsung and see if it changes anything on your Denon? Thanks much.



That's odd. I have an LN52A650 and a 3808CI and have never experienced this with either the supplied remotes or my URC 850 using an IR blaster for the room. I have macros setup for 2 BD players, a DVD player and cable box all using source selection on the LN52A650 and have never seen an issue with the 3808. Is there any chance HDMI CEC (HDMI Control on the 3808 and Anynet on the Sammy) could be causing these issues?


----------



## thekid83

i just returned the 789 to CC. since the party's over, i figured i probably wasn't getting a price match in the next 60 days. plus, on-line it's $200 cheaper...


but


i see on 6ave they have the 3808 for ~$1000 which, although the economy is going to hell in a handbasket, i can swing


i live in a small condo but the networking and added perks (although the upgrade download that denon is offering doesn't seem that great: the 789 had sirius, hdmi cec, audyssey dynamic eq and volume built in. what gives there?) make me think of pulling the trigger


a quick search didn't seem to bring up any big drawbacks with the exception of the sony/denon handshake which i experienced with the 789 but could live with. maybe a future upgrade could remedy the situation...


any concerns, issues?


thanks in advance


----------



## MRJEFFREY

thanks again guys for the replies. My buddy worked for Tweeter all those hdmis were free. I was just making reference to the prices on the boxes. Ive been told that theres no difference in hdmi cables I guess according to you guys that is true. Well anyway I just got done "playing" with my new 3808. All this time it was in transit I was wondering what the hell was going to be wrong with it as I got it for 860.00 shipped (A stock non refurb), it was flawless, just took about an hour and a half to do the updates. I did the auto set up and got some crazy readings does anyone know if theres a right or wrong for the channel levels? Ive always put my center and rear a little higher than the others but im guessing there is a correct db level to put them all at. I did the distance levels manually. After testing it on some blu rays, dvds, sacds and dvr, I noticed the biggest difference in sound in the dvr(palladia 332), it really made the sound jump unlike my 3805. SACDs(steely dan gaucho and james taylor) seemed to dull the subwoofer but that may just need to be corrected somewhere in the settings. For blu ray I used the dark night as my demo, it sounded like my house was going to explode my dogs were running all over the place. For dvd audio I used Nerd dts (best sounding audo disc ive ever had,like that music or not it really pushes the speakers) with this you could really tell the difference too. The only downfall I can think of to this thing is the always crappy denon remote, and for some reason none of the codes from my mx-500 are working, try again tomorrow.Anyone on the ropes for a 3808 should definitely get one, although I can see it being frustrating if youre not familiar with denon. Now on to "phase" upgrade speakers 1 of my omnisats is blown so I will use that as an excuse to upgrade all of them. Again thanks and any suggestions im all ears.


----------



## piccirilli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlie_Phogg* /forum/post/15617280
> 
> 
> That's odd. I have an LN52A650 and a 3808CI and have never experienced this with either the supplied remotes or my URC 850 using an IR blaster for the room. I have macros setup for 2 BD players, a DVD player and cable box all using source selection on the LN52A650 and have never seen an issue with the 3808. Is there any chance HDMI CEC (HDMI Control on the 3808 and Anynet on the Sammy) could be causing these issues?



Problem resolved! Anynet on the Samsung was defaulted on, which was causing the Denon to randomly change input selections whenever the Samsung remote source was changed. I never used Samsungs Anynet feature, so I didn't think it could cause this problem. Thanks a bunch, Charlie for the tip, something both Denon and Samsung could not offer a suggestion. ** If you own a Samsung LCD, keep Charlie Phogg's tip in mind.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15618597
> 
> 
> Problem resolved! Anynet on the Samsung was defaulted on, which was causing the Denon to randomly change input selections whenever the Samsung remote source was changed. I never used Samsungs Anynet feature, so I didn't think it could cause this problem. Thanks a bunch, Charlie for the tip, something both Denon and Samsung could not offer a suggestion. ** If you own a Samsung LCD, keep Charlie Phogg's tip in mind.




The first thing I do with every device I own is turn off the HDMI-CEC.


----------



## T Heavy

Hi All,


I have used this thread over the past few days as I have just upgraded my HK 140 to the Denon 3808 ci. All of you have been a huge help in reducing my frustration with the set up and features of the Denon. Here was my take and set up:


I'm using the 3808 to upscale basic Direct tv (D11 receiver) analog (yellow RCA). 1080P looks great. I did have to change the color setting on the Vizio because it was looking red. Also the Phillips DVD player is hooked up to the 3808. One analog video (yellow RCA) and the coax for audio. All of it works great and sounds great. My advice on the audio set up is to run the Audyssey several times. I used a camera tripod to hold the mic. Make sure its quite! I had it run for 9 different positions before I told it to calculate. (during my first set up I only did it twice and I don't think it had enough information to work with.) The second time around the EQ was much better and the sound stage was wider.


The Remote. Yup its a pain however so is using four different remotes. I used the codes in the back of the manuel for all of my components and that got me most of the way. However I did use the learn feature of the remote and that worked like a charm. Frustrating but a little time and you should have it running everything.


I had trouble with the Network feature of the 3808. However I did get it to work and let me tell you it is well worth it. I Bought an Apple Airport Express ($100) and configured it over eithernet to join my network and accept eithernet clients. Plugged it in to the wall, ran cat 5e to the eithernet part and to the 3808. Went into the GUI, manuel set up, network options leave the DHCP on. It tied on to my network and works great. The internet radio is awsome. Did the firmware update that was out also. From the AE (airport express) I also used a 3.5mm plug to RCA adapter (one that you would use to play an ipod to stereo). This allows me to stream itunes directly. I have an iphone and use it to control the web based controller for the 3808 via local IP address. (turn it on/off, change source, volume and control zone 2 or 3). I'm not a network guru, but if you don't have this feature because you can't get a switch and cat 5e to your 3808 go pick up an AE. Very easy for the non computer wiz like myself and you will love it.


This was a good step up for me. coming from Harmon Kardon which I really liked the down side was using the OSD (On Screen Display). The GUI (same as the OSD) is much better than HK's. There is a lot to this receiver and for me took some time to set up. But don't get frustrated with it.


Here is my Set Up:


AVR 3808 (analog in via RCA) direct TV

(analog in via RCA) DVD

(comp in) Wii

OUT via HDMI to Vizio 47 LCD


AVR 3808 (eithernet) Apple airport express (internet radio/firmware/web control via local IP address)

(3.5mm to RCA) Apple airport express (itunes)


Speakers are Sonance in wall and Velodyne sub. 5.1


Hope this was helpful for someone. Thank again all


Heavy


----------



## MRJEFFREY

back again day 2 of 3808 tweaking. I went through the auto set up again making my house completely silent. I went as far as taking the batteries out of a ticking clock. This helped and my sound has improved and my settings are more accurate also. One thing my surround right speaker keeps saying phase, I switched the speaker and it still does it. whats this mean???? I also did some reading about the ps3 and what difference it made with blu rays switching away from bitstream. Again using the dark night, nine inch nails for music blu ray and 300 its not 7.1 but its unreal, you can hear so much more also found out that the ps3 is a sacd player making my dvd player virtually useless. Very happy with my 3808 and I qualified for the free firmware update pack.

sorry one more question. I really enjoy listening to music while playing ps3, I use my macbook as the source through my amp, my ps3 is hooked up via hdmi and the macbook/ipod is hooked up via the red white ipod hookup. Is there a way to use the ps3 and listen to my music at the same time? It was easy on my 3805 thorugh optical, I just cant figure it out now.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15615908
> 
> 
> The only thing you might want is the Denon iPod docking station. It lets you use the remote to select songs on the iPod(s).



Thanks, but one more question. What model ipod dock station should I purchase since I have seen a couple of different ones from Denon? For instance, I have seen all these 3 models:


1. - *Denon ASD-3N iPod/Network Connectivity Client Dock*,

2. - *Denon ASD-3W Wifi Network iPod Dock*, and

3. - *Denon ASD-1RWT iPod Docking Station*.


Again thanks for your comments.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15622720
> 
> 
> Thanks, but one more question. What model ipod dock station should I purchase since I have seen a couple of different ones from Denon? For instance, I have seen all these 3 models:
> 
> 
> 1. - *Denon ASD-3N iPod/Network Connectivity Client Dock*,
> 
> 2. - *Denon ASD-3W Wifi Network iPod Dock*, and
> 
> 3. - *Denon ASD-1RWT iPod Docking Station*.
> 
> 
> Again thanks for your comments.



#3, I think.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15622163
> 
> 
> sorry one more question. I really enjoy listening to music while playing ps3, I use my macbook as the source through my amp, my ps3 is hooked up via hdmi and the macbook/ipod is hooked up via the red white ipod hookup. Is there a way to use the ps3 and listen to my music at the same time? It was easy on my 3805 thorugh optical, I just cant figure it out now.



Not in an elegant manner. You'll need to get a PS3 component cable adapter (see link below for vendors). The Denon cannot view an HDMI source and listen to another source (bummer). Connect that to a component input on the Denon and configure a new source with some name, eg. PS3C1. In your IPOD source, select Video Select and choose PS3C1. The PS3 cannot output HDMI and component at the same time (see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...90&postcount=2 for PS3 info) so you will have to set the PS3 for component. That will get you 1080i. Not very elegant but workable.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15618276
> 
> 
> thanks again guys for the replies. My buddy worked for Tweeter all those hdmis were free. I was just making reference to the prices on the boxes. Ive been told that theres no difference in hdmi cables I guess according to you guys that is true. Well anyway I just got done "playing" with my new 3808. All this time it was in transit I was wondering what the hell was going to be wrong with it as I got it for 860.00 shipped (A stock non refurb)



So employees of Tweeter get hundreds of dollars worth of cables free and one can come by a new 3808 at that price? Nice.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15622720
> 
> 
> Thanks, but one more question. What model ipod dock station should I purchase since I have seen a couple of different ones from Denon? For instance, I have seen all these 3 models:
> 
> 
> 1. - *Denon ASD-3N iPod/Network Connectivity Client Dock*,
> 
> 2. - *Denon ASD-3W Wifi Network iPod Dock*, and
> 
> 3. - *Denon ASD-1RWT iPod Docking Station*.
> 
> 
> Again thanks for your comments.



Now, I could be mistaken, but I believe that you need the newest version, the Denon ASD-*11*R, if you are planning to use it to operate an iPod Classic, iPod Touch, or any newer iPod on your system. AFAIK, ASD-1R only works for models up to the Fifth Generation iPods.


Anyone else, please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm just hoping my 5G iPod doesn't die on me, or else I'll need a new iPod AND a new dock.


----------



## PerfKnee

I'm finding that the zone 2 amplifier shuts off when I plug in the audyssey microphone for setup. This is a problem for me, since I'm attempting a nonstandard setup of using the zone 2 amplifer to power my passive subwoofers, and having them turned off during setup means I can't get the bass calibrated properly.


Anyone know a way of getting the zone 2 power to stay on during audyssey setup?


I have an RCA splitter cable sending the sub pre-out to an analog input, selected for zone 2.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15615908
> 
> 
> The only thing you might want is the Denon iPod docking station. It lets you use the remote to select songs on the iPod(s).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77* /forum/post/15625101
> 
> 
> Now, I could be mistaken, but I believe that you need the newest version, the Denon ASD-*11*R, if you are planning to use it to operate an iPod Classic, iPod Touch, or any newer iPod on your system. AFAIK, ASD-1R only works for models up to the Fifth Generation iPods.
> 
> 
> Anyone else, please correct me if I'm wrong. I'm just hoping my 5G iPod doesn't die on me, or else I'll need a new iPod AND a new dock.



Well, I own both classic and touch. Is this one *ASD-11R* the one with wired LAN connection? I know that Denon has a wireless and a wired version of the iPod dock, but I just want the wired version for security reasons. (I don't trust anything wireless except the iPod touch.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15625500
> 
> 
> I'm finding that the zone 2 amplifier shuts off when I plug in the audyssey microphone for setup. This is a problem for me, since I'm attempting a nonstandard setup of using the zone 2 amplifer to power my passive subwoofers, and having them turned off during setup means I can't get the bass calibrated properly.
> 
> 
> Anyone know a way of getting the zone 2 power to stay on during audyssey setup?
> 
> 
> I have an RCA splitter cable sending the sub pre-out to an analog input, selected for zone 2.



Even though your aim is not really supprted, I fancy there might be a "workaround".

First, it's obviously a logical step to turn off zone2 when calibrating as zone 2 is supposed to be another listening area.

But why would you want to use a zone setup at all? To me, it would make more sense to connect your passive subwoofers each one paired with your right and left front speaker, respectively. Then you would simulate Bi-amping as one might do with large speakers to power their high/mid and low frequency drivers.

Each pair of front speaker and subwoofer might be get recognized as "one large speaker", then, during calibration. Audyssey can measure them and set the equalizers accordingly. You would benefit in Stereo-mode as in all other modes if this turns out to work. Your Subs would be taken into the mathematics of audyssey, which is otherwise simply impossible.

But then: if you just want to make sure you get maximum bass volume why would you bother if your additional subs are getting measured at all, no? ;-)


I haven't tested this, and I cannot test it because I don't have the equipment. But I thought that (a) it might work at all and that (b) this would be the closest you can get to make sense of using the additional subs and getting them (sort of) calibrated by Audyssey. So I'm really curious if this is gonna turn out and what all the others here think of that idea…


----------



## eyespy39

you could spare the splitter cable, too, then and decrease clutter…


----------



## dloose

A little off topic, but there's been a lot of discussion about this in here....

You guys that are interested in "ripping" your LPs to digital, check out the m-audio Delta Audiophile 24/96 sound board before you get too far along (PCI,$90). It sounds and digitizes wonderfully, MUCH MUCH better than an Audigy Z 2S which is pretty decent (and the Audigy is a lot better than the AC97 chipset in most motherboards). I may have to redo quite a few albums.


----------



## PerfKnee

Clever idea, eyespy. But my subs have no crossover, and the 3808 in biamp mode sends the exact same signal to both biamp terminals, so there's no way the audyssey could manage the bass. I need a crossover to cut the low lows from the front speakers, and cut the highs from the sub.


I suppose a somewhat flat frequency response could be acheived if I somehow adjusted the level of the sub and fronts to match each other overall, and then let the audyssey flatten the rest. But I would still have the issue of signals from approx 80Hz to a few hundred Hz coming out of both front and sub, muddying up the bass and driving speakers with frequencies they are not designed to handle. Not a hifi solution.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15626028
> 
> 
> Clever idea, eyespy. But my subs have no crossover, and the 3808 in biamp mode sends the exact same signal to both biamp terminals, so there's no way the audyssey could manage the bass. I need a crossover to cut the low lows from the front speakers, and cut the highs from the sub.
> 
> 
> I suppose a somewhat flat frequency response could be acheived if I somehow adjusted the level of the sub and fronts to match each other overall, and then let the audyssey flatten the rest. But I would still have the issue of signals from approx 80Hz to a few hundred Hz coming out of both front and sub, muddying up the bass and driving speakers with frequencies they are not designed to handle. Not a hifi solution.



You should probably think about getting or building a passive crossover for your subs.


----------



## thekid83

i just returned the 789 to CC. since the party's over, i figured i probably wasn't getting a price match in the next 60 days. plus, on-line it's $200 cheaper...


but


i see on 6ave they have the 3808 for ~$1000 which, although the economy is going to hell in a handbasket, i can swing


i live in a small condo but the networking and added perks (although the upgrade download that denon is offering doesn't seem that great: the 789 had sirius, hdmi cec, audyssey dynamic eq and volume built in. what gives there?) make me think of pulling the trigger


a quick search didn't seem to bring up any big drawbacks with the exception of the sony/denon handshake which i experienced with the 789 but could live with. maybe a future upgrade could remedy the situation...


any concerns, issues?


thanks in advance


----------



## MRJEFFREY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15623119
> 
> 
> So employees of Tweeter get hundreds of dollars worth of cables free and one can come by a new 3808 at that price? Nice.




They used to have promos all the time at tweeter where the vendors would come in and give stuff away, I got my panamax the same way. As for the amp I got that off of ebay. I completely went away from the "if a price is to good to be true it usually is" theory and took a chance, so far so good, Im expecting for the thing to blow up at any time but by the looks of the unit the remotes and the guys feedback, I dont see it happening(knocks on the floor). I hate buying electronics used but hey for that price I was willing. Thanks for the info on the mac and ps3 I think Ill just use my computer speakers for my madden and NHL 09 times


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15626028
> 
> 
> Clever idea, eyespy. But my subs have no crossover, and the 3808 in biamp mode sends the exact same signal to both biamp terminals, so there's no way the audyssey could manage the bass. I need a crossover to cut the low lows from the front speakers, and cut the highs from the sub.
> 
> 
> I suppose a somewhat flat frequency response could be acheived if I somehow adjusted the level of the sub and fronts to match each other overall, and then let the audyssey flatten the rest. But I would still have the issue of signals from approx 80Hz to a few hundred Hz coming out of both front and sub, muddying up the bass and driving speakers with frequencies they are not designed to handle. Not a hifi solution.



Yeah, I forgot about the fact that both drivers would then get delivered the full frequency range which will likely lower sound output from both of 'em.







Do you have an opportunity (and would you intend) to use a seperate (Stereo) amp as a dedicated subwoofer amp? I understand that you were trying to employ the zone2 amp for that purpose. But as I wrote earlier, this would be illogical from the AVR's intended design and therefor can't be supported by audyssey.

I doubt if there is an opportunity built into the AVR to apply hi frequency cross-over limits on any output other than LFE at all. But if that were the case, the problem would be solved.

But on the other hand, I remember that there IS a principle difference between Bi-Wiring and Bi-Amping of speakers (comments on this or links by others welcome here







). My proposal would somehow remedy a Bi-Amping configuration. So why not give it a try without installing additional crossovers or hi- and lo-pass-filters to the speakers as EnergyOwner suggests. Are there any tests or experiences out there about the differences in sound quality between Bi-Wiring or Bi-Amping the very same speakers on the 3808? Audyssey would treat each pair of sob/front speaker as if it were a full range speaker. Of course each pair would be bass-managed against your room and the other speakers. It may well work out better than doing without a Sub at all. It may even be that the equalizing range of audyssey (I don't know +/- 10dB per frequency or so??) suffices to match Front and Sub speaker by applying the parameters.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15622163
> 
> 
> back again day 2 of 3808 tweaking. I went through the auto set up again making my house completely silent. I went as far as taking the batteries out of a ticking clock. This helped and my sound has improved and my settings are more accurate also. One thing my surround right speaker keeps saying phase, I switched the speaker and it still does it. whats this mean???? I also did some reading about the ps3 and what difference it made with blu rays switching away from bitstream. Again using the dark night, nine inch nails for music blu ray and 300 its not 7.1 but its unreal, you can hear so much more also found out that the ps3 is a sacd player making my dvd player virtually useless. Very happy with my 3808 and I qualified for the free firmware update pack.
> 
> sorry one more question. I really enjoy listening to music while playing ps3, I use my macbook as the source through my amp, my ps3 is hooked up via hdmi and the macbook/ipod is hooked up via the red white ipod hookup. Is there a way to use the ps3 and listen to my music at the same time? It was easy on my 3805 thorugh optical, I just cant figure it out now.




Assuming the setup says the right speaker is out of phase, check the wiring to make sure your connections are correct, i.e., + to+, - to -. If the wiring is correct, it may just be an Audyssey anomaly. Mine said the same thing a

couple of times but then was correct the last time.


----------



## MRJEFFREY

thanks very much, that was my guess, just wanted a confirmation. thanks again!!!! Im so pleased with this amp!!!!!!!


----------



## dave_sj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15625518
> 
> 
> Well, I own both classic and touch. Is this one *ASD-11R* the one with wired LAN connection? I know that Denon has a wireless and a wired version of the iPod dock, but I just want the wired version for security reasons. (I don't trust anything wireless except the iPod touch.



I have the ASD-11R connected to my 3808. There is no network interface on this iPod dock. It connects to the 3808 using RCA jacks for audio, S-Video connector for video, and a "dock control" connector that plugs directly into the iPod control jack on the back of the 3808. If you want network connectivity, you'll need a different unit.


-Dave


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/15631659
> 
> 
> Assuming the setup says the right speaker is out of phase, check the wiring to make sure your connections are correct, i.e., + to+, - to -. If the wiring is correct, it may just be an Audyssey anomaly. Mine said the same thing a
> 
> couple of times but then was correct the last time.



Then again, if it's only happening for one speaker out of a pair it's possible that the internal wiring for the speaker is actually incorrect... You could try swapping the pair and see if the problem moves. If it does, you might want to open the thing up and double check it's guts (or get the dealer etc. to do it for you)...


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_sj* /forum/post/15631916
> 
> 
> I have the ASD-11R connected to my 3808. There is no network interface on this iPod dock. It connects to the 3808 using RCA jacks for audio, S-Video connector for video, and a "dock control" connector that plugs directly into the iPod control jack on the back of the 3808. If you want network connectivity, you'll need a different unit.
> 
> 
> -Dave



That's what I thought. I incline to buy my #1 option, which does have wired LAN connectivity. Thanks for your input.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15632530
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. I incline to buy my #1 option, which does have wired LAN connectivity. Thanks for your input.



The ASD-1R (no LAN connectivity) works fine with the 3808. It's always been my understanding that the ASD-3 units are for receivers that do not have their own LAN port. With those receivers you can connect to sources on the network/Internet via the ASD-3 and play them through the receiver. Since the 3808 already has that capability natively the LAN connection in the ASD-3 doesn't add anything.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15625518
> 
> 
> Well, I own both classic and touch. Is this one *ASD-11R* the one with wired LAN connection? I know that Denon has a wireless and a wired version of the iPod dock, but I just want the wired version for security reasons. (I don't trust anything wireless except the iPod touch.



Why? What's special about Ipod touch? WPA2 is WPA2. If you configure encryption, then there's no danger.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15633798
> 
> 
> Why? What's special about Ipod touch? WPA2 is WPA2. If you configure encryption, then there's no danger.



It seems to me that, first, wifi is really slow, and configuring a router or modem for wifi is a pain in the neck to remember what one does the first time. No wonder my company (for security reasons) does not allowed to use wifi. Anyhow, I am getting old and I know that my technical skills are going down with age, and I am aware of this factor. I understand how to connect things wired to the LAN, and I can live with a wired LAN.


There is nothing special about the iPod touch, but the iPod touch is the only gadget in my possession which is wireless, and I am only using it wireless when I am outside in coffee shops and whatnot. Anyhow, thanks for your input.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbwitt* /forum/post/15465538
> 
> 
> I use a harmony 880 with my 3808 and had the same problem. I had to teach the harmony the zone 2/3 power on/off commands because the database didn't have those commands for some reason. On the 3808 main remote, after you press "AMP" a couple of times, the A and B buttons will change to zone to "Z2 on" and "off" respectively. So make a couple of new commands in your harmony database for those.
> 
> 
> These weren't the only 2 commands I had to teach it. There were about a half dozen other commands (mostly related to multi-zone control) that weren't in the database either.




I don't have a Harmony remote, but this is the sort of thing that owners would LOVE to have. Remember any details?


I may someday get a Harmony.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/15626245
> 
> 
> any concerns, issues?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance



Steep learning curve.


----------



## PerfKnee

Well, I ended up giving up on using the 3808ci as a sub amplifier. Once I realized how many different undocumented ways it switches/modifies/adjusts the sound, I decided it wasn't worth trying to work around all the automation that's already built into this thing.


I used my old receiver with main-in connections as a sub amp; it's so old that it's probably worth less than the shipping cost to sell it anyway. Now my sub is working great with Audyssey.


----------



## PerfKnee

Has anyone found an easy way of switching between different digital audio sources, while keeping the hdmi video unchanged? I'd like to watch the video from my laptop hdmi connection through the 3808ci, but sometimes I'd rather listen to other audio inputs like netradio, ipod, or my CD player, without switching the video away from the laptop hdmi signal.


I can see some hackish ways of doing this, but I wondered if anyone has found a cleaner way:


1. Create several virtual sources which all assign the video to the laptop hdmi, but which have different audio inputs (although is it even possible to view other video while listening to netradio?) Then just use the source selector to select the source I want to hear. For instance I might name the three virtual sources Lap/Lap, Lap/Netr, or Lap/CD. But then the video will flicker every time I switch, and the laptop will have to renegotiate the hdmi each time, which is annoying.


2. Use a learning macro remote to create a sequence that goes into the setup menus and actually changes which audio input is assigned to the laptop hdmi. This sounds really slow.


3. It looks like the easiest thing might be just to run the laptop video directly into the TV set, bypassing the receiver entirely, but I don't like that solution either because I want to minimize the number of sources that get rotated through on the TV when I press the source button; the TV doesn't have direct source selection.


I'd like some solution that doesn't cause the video to flicker and which doesn't take much time to switch the audio.


Sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't figure out a search term to find it back in the 400+ page thread.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15637552
> 
> 
> Has anyone found an easy way of switching between different digital audio sources, while keeping the hdmi video unchanged? I'd like to watch the video from my laptop hdmi connection through the 3808ci, but sometimes I'd rather listen to other audio inputs like netradio, ipod, or my CD player, without switching the video away from the laptop hdmi signal.
> 
> 
> I can see some hackish ways of doing this, but I wondered if anyone has found a cleaner way:
> 
> 
> 1. Create several virtual sources which all assign the video to the laptop hdmi, but which have different audio inputs (although is it even possible to view other video while listening to netradio?) Then just use the source selector to select the source I want to hear. For instance I might name the three virtual sources Lap/Lap, Lap/Netr, or Lap/CD. But then the video will flicker every time I switch, and the laptop will have to renegotiate the hdmi each time, which is annoying.
> 
> 
> 2. Use a learning macro remote to create a sequence that goes into the setup menus and actually changes which audio input is assigned to the laptop hdmi. This sounds really slow.
> 
> 
> 3. It looks like the easiest thing might be just to run the laptop video directly into the TV set, bypassing the receiver entirely, but I don't like that solution either because I want to minimize the number of sources that get rotated through on the TV when I press the source button; the TV doesn't have direct source selection.
> 
> 
> I'd like some solution that doesn't cause the video to flicker and which doesn't take much time to switch the audio.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't figure out a search term to find it back in the 400+ page thread.



I was trying to do something similar the other day (listen to SACD while watching TV, both sources using HDMI). But, according to a posting earlier in this thread, the Denon is not capable of splitting the video/audio from an HDMI signal...bummer.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You can assign different video source to an audio input. At least via the web interface under source select/setup screen. You should be able to assign the digital input to the hdmi source for the sacd and then video source for whatever you want.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15637552
> 
> 
> Has anyone found an easy way of switching between different digital audio sources, while keeping the hdmi video unchanged? I'd like to watch the video from my laptop hdmi connection through the 3808ci, but sometimes I'd rather listen to other audio inputs like netradio, ipod, or my CD player, without switching the video away from the laptop hdmi signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. It looks like the easiest thing might be just to run the laptop video directly into the TV set, bypassing the receiver entirely, but I don't like that solution either because I want to minimize the number of sources that get rotated through on the TV when I press the source button; the TV doesn't have direct source selection.



I think your solution 3 would be the easiest. As posted above, you can't assign a different audio source to an HDMI input, nor can you assign 1 HDMI input for video and another for audio.


----------



## Stephen1254

I have an external processor I'd like to use with my main speakers. It is usually connected in a tape monitor loop and engaged by pushing a tape monitor button. The 3808ci doesn't seem to have such a feature. I see where a tape deck can be connected, but the source must be set to the tape deck to get it to work. I want to set the source to Blu Ray and still engage the external processor. Any ideas?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15643326
> 
> 
> I have an external processor I'd like to use with my main speakers. It is usually connected in a tape monitor loop and engaged by pushing a tape monitor button. The 3808ci doesn't seem to have such a feature. I see where a tape deck can be connected, but the source must be set to the tape deck to get it to work. I want to set the source to Blu Ray and still engage the external processor. Any ideas?



You can do it but you might not like the method. You can't do it with HDMI but you can run an optical/coax output from the BD player and hook the processor up to the zone 2 outputs and then back to an unused audio input (I use CD). Tune the zone 2 input to your optical input and the main zone to your audio input (CD on mine). This, of course, only works for 2 channel sources.


----------



## benn600

I'm using the included, touch screen remote, and would like to know if there is a way to hide unused modes (Sat, VCR, etc.) or unused touch screen buttons? I need only a small fraction of the onscreen buttons and being able to hide them would really clean up the interface--especially because I only need 3 modes of the available ~7 and it even has two devices for each mode, which I don't need either. Just 3 total modes.


----------



## PerfKnee

Sorry, no way to hide anything on that beast of a remote.


----------



## pj121391

Buy A Harmony Remote it makes everything much easier


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15593979
> 
> 
> Source Select does not show me the option of NET/USB



In the AVR setup, did you delete the NET/USB source?


If you're getting an IP address, then the router and cable setup are fine.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15622163
> 
> 
> I really enjoy listening to music while playing ps3, I use my macbook as the source through my amp, my ps3 is hooked up via hdmi and the macbook/ipod is hooked up via the red white ipod hookup. Is there a way to use the ps3 and listen to my music at the same time?



Put a pair of speakers on the Zone 2 outputs, in your main listening room. Use the PS3 to play games, via Zone 1 (5.1 surround) and listen to your music via Macbook or iPod in Zone 2 (stereo only).


Should work if your Macbook and iPod are analog inputs to the 3808.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/15644441
> 
> 
> Buy A Harmony Remote it makes everything much easier



+1. I was a skeptic but am now a convert to programmable URs. Ditch that awful Denon remote, after the manual it's the worst thing about the AVR.


----------



## raderjm

Hello,


I'm new here. I've seen lots of people that have had the same issues that I am having with my new media pc connecting into my receiver. I was wondering if I could use the HDMI video connection (plugged into the HDMI DVR input) and take audio from another source since I can't seem to get my ATI/HDMI audio issue resolved. I'm open to anyone's advice.










Thanks in advance.


Jeff


----------



## EnergyOwner

Does your PC have an optical or digitial coax connection? I run mine via a DVI-HDMI cable and use an optical connection for the audio. If you have 5.1 analog out on the PC you can also assign the EXT.IN input to the source.


----------



## raderjm

I don't have an optical output on the back of the PC unfortunately. I will try to assign the analog 5.1 outputs to the ExT.IN on the back of the receiver and see how that goes. Is there anything special I need to do on the receiver to make the video input different than the audio input?


----------



## james3838

Has anyone had problems with red lines/dropped signals since the last firmware update?


The red lines are around dark images in the scene, regardless of source (TV, Xbox, etc). I thought it was my projector at first, but realized it went away if I reset the source on the receiver.


The dropped signal drops both video and audio. Again reselecting the source restores it.


I've ended up mapping a "reset" on my Harmony (highly recommend) just for these two issues. Is it just my receiver or is anyone else having this problem too? I bought my receiver 2 years ago and didn't notice these issues until recently. I updated my firmware in December, so I think I have the latest version.


----------



## Tim Benoit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james3838* /forum/post/15648527
> 
> 
> Has anyone had problems with red lines/dropped signals since the last firmware update?
> 
> 
> The red lines are around dark images in the scene, regardless of source (TV, Xbox, etc). I thought it was my projector at first, but realized it went away if I reset the source on the receiver.
> 
> 
> The dropped signal drops both video and audio. Again reselecting the source restores it.
> 
> 
> I've ended up mapping a "reset" on my Harmony (highly recommend) just for these two issues. Is it just my receiver or is anyone else having this problem too? I bought my receiver 2 years ago and didn't notice these issues until recently. I updated my firmware in December, so I think I have the latest version.



does it look like this see pic


my problem was linked to my HDMI cable I think. it wsa a little loose so I pushed it in all the way. I have not seen any red lines sence


----------



## jared_ulr2

Does anyone know of a way I can stream "Radio Disney" on my Denon 3808? If not Radio Disney, can someone provide an internet URL for a streaming station that plays "Hannah Montana", "Jonas Brothers", "Avril Lavinge", etc that will work on the Denon 3808?


TIA


----------



## norbridge1

My 3808 is connected to my router for listening to internet radio. It works well except that I cannot receive the BBC domestic programs because the BBC blocks receivers with a IP address outside the U.K. (because they haven't paid the licence fee). I've talked to iTunes and there's no way round this: it's not Denon's fault! However, one can listen to the BBC's domestic programs on one's computer - will it work/is their any risk of damaging the 3808 if I take the ethernet cable out of my router and plug it in to my Dell computer? My computer is 5 years old so doesn't have features like HDMI output.


If the above is not the right way, what is?


----------



## epicbard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jared_ulr2* /forum/post/15649061
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a way I can stream "Radio Disney" on my Denon 3808? If not Radio Disney, can someone provide an internet URL for a streaming station that plays "Hannah Montana", "Jonas Brothers", "Avril Lavinge", etc that will work on the Denon 3808?
> 
> 
> TIA



I think that this is what you want:


mms:// wdig-radiodisneydotcom.wm.llnwd.net/wdig_radiodisneydotcom 


This is for the kids right?











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *norbridge1* /forum/post/15649180
> 
> 
> ...



You will have the same IP from your ISP no matter what you connect. Taking the cable out of the router and plugging it into the comp wont do anything to the 3808. If you are able to listen to what you want through your PC, then hook up your PC's audio out to the receiver. You don't need an HDMI connection. What are you trying to listen to that is blocked? Link?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raderjm* /forum/post/15648194
> 
> 
> I don't have an optical output on the back of the PC unfortunately. I will try to assign the analog 5.1 outputs to the ExT.IN on the back of the receiver and see how that goes. Is there anything special I need to do on the receiver to make the video input different than the audio input?



Its all in the manual pg 37, Input Mode.


----------



## bmorton

I programmed my Harmony remote with the A-G and 0-9 and was testing the keys by creating presets at A1, B2, etc. Now I want to clear them but I can't find the magic key sequence. The manual says I can overwrite them. But I want to remove them entirely. What must I do?


----------



## jbrinegar

Ive had my 3808 for about 9 months now and this is my first problem. Im about to call Denon CS, but I thought Id check to see if anyone else might have had this problem first.


I have my cable box going to hdmi 3 connecting via hdmi to my tv. Tonite when I turned the tv on, no signal. I cant get the onscreen gui, no picture, nothing. Switching to HDMI 1 my PS3 works fine, switching to HDMI 2 my xbox 360 works fine, and switching to HDMI 4 my HD DVD player works fine.


I dont know what I did, but I cant get the cable box to come through on HDMI 3, and its hard to mess with the settings without the onscreen GUI.


So far Ive tried turning the small power button off, but no help there.


Anyone have any ideas or experiences like this where one HDMI input doesnt seem to be working?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/15650779
> 
> 
> Ive had my 3808 for about 9 months now and this is my first problem. Im about to call Denon CS, but I thought Id check to see if anyone else might have had this problem first.
> 
> 
> I have my cable box going to hdmi 3 connecting via hdmi to my tv. Tonite when I turned the tv on, no signal. I cant get the onscreen gui, no picture, nothing. Switching to HDMI 1 my PS3 works fine, switching to HDMI 2 my xbox 360 works fine, and switching to HDMI 4 my HD DVD player works fine.
> 
> 
> I dont know what I did, but I cant get the cable box to come through on HDMI 3, and its hard to mess with the settings without the onscreen GUI.
> 
> 
> So far Ive tried turning the small power button off, but no help there.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or experiences like this where one HDMI input doesnt seem to be working?



you could try resetting the cpu but backup your settings first using a web browser.


EDIT: also try the cable box on a different HDMI port and the PS3 on HDMI-3 to eliminate the possibility of the cable box being at fault.


----------



## briaetz

Just bought ny new 3808, Everything is great, but I cant get my GUI to come back on. Anything I'm missing here? It worked at first, but I'm wondering if I did something. Any help and/or advice on anything else with this receiver would be appreciated.


thanks,


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/15650779
> 
> 
> Ive had my 3808 for about 9 months now and this is my first problem. Im about to call Denon CS, but I thought Id check to see if anyone else might have had this problem first.
> 
> 
> I have my cable box going to hdmi 3 connecting via hdmi to my tv. Tonite when I turned the tv on, no signal. I cant get the onscreen gui, no picture, nothing. Switching to HDMI 1 my PS3 works fine, switching to HDMI 2 my xbox 360 works fine, and switching to HDMI 4 my HD DVD player works fine.
> 
> 
> I dont know what I did, but I cant get the cable box to come through on HDMI 3, and its hard to mess with the settings without the onscreen GUI.
> 
> 
> So far Ive tried turning the small power button off, but no help there.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or experiences like this where one HDMI input doesnt seem to be working?




I'd take Energy's recommendation one step further and hook the cable box to the TV.


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15651380
> 
> 
> I'd take Energy's recommendation one step further and hook the cable box to the TV.



Thanks guys, I did the microprocessor reset after saving my config to my pc and it worked. I got my picture back. Currently loading my saved settings.


Big thanks again! Jerry


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15650969
> 
> 
> Just bought ny new 3808, Everything is great, but I cant get my GUI to come back on. Anything I'm missing here? It worked at first, but I'm wondering if I did something. Any help and/or advice on anything else with this receiver would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks,



small power button


----------



## briaetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15651661
> 
> 
> small power button



small power button? sorry, this is brand new and I still havn't figured it all out.

thanks


----------



## jsmiddleton4

jared....


If you go to this post and follow the links the steps to create the custom staton on Denon's radio site are the same regardless of the url. So this will walk you through how to create the radio station you can then access on the receiver. Although vTuner/Denon Radio may already have a Disney station to add to your favorites to use in your receiver.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1112229


----------



## krep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/15650779
> 
> 
> Ive had my 3808 for about 9 months now and this is my first problem. Im about to call Denon CS, but I thought Id check to see if anyone else might have had this problem first.
> 
> 
> I have my cable box going to hdmi 3 connecting via hdmi to my tv. Tonite when I turned the tv on, no signal. I cant get the onscreen gui, no picture, nothing. Switching to HDMI 1 my PS3 works fine, switching to HDMI 2 my xbox 360 works fine, and switching to HDMI 4 my HD DVD player works fine.
> 
> 
> I dont know what I did, but I cant get the cable box to come through on HDMI 3, and its hard to mess with the settings without the onscreen GUI.
> 
> 
> So far Ive tried turning the small power button off, but no help there.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or experiences like this where one HDMI input doesnt seem to be working?



I had almost the same problem. The On-screen GUI went away while watching DirecTV content. I tried fiddling with the PAL / NTSC formats on various combinations of the DirecTV receiver, the Denon, and my projector, tried other settings, couldn't figure out what was suddenly wrong (I hadn't changed anything but there was always the chance a power glitch lost some setting on a device, or DirecTV upgraded their receiver software while I was away).


Finally, one day I went to use the PS3 and low and behold, the on-screen stuff was working again! Then when I went back to DirecTV, suddenly it was working there too!


I never figured out what caused / solved the problem, but you might try switching to a different input. Both the DirecTV and the PS3 were via HDMI for audio and video.


----------



## krep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15650969
> 
> 
> Just bought ny new 3808, Everything is great, but I cant get my GUI to come back on. Anything I'm missing here? It worked at first, but I'm wondering if I did something. Any help and/or advice on anything else with this receiver would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> thanks,



Do you mean the on-screen GUI is not showing up, or the whole receiver physically won't power up?


If its the former, see my other post above, if its the latter, there's 2 power buttons, thats what he meant by "small power button". There's a kind-of "soft switch" and a "hard switch". One actually cuts power to the whole unit, the other puts it in standby.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15653630
> 
> 
> small power button? sorry, this is brand new and I still havn't figured it all out.
> 
> thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krep* /forum/post/15653892
> 
> 
> Do you mean the on-screen GUI is not showing up, or the whole receiver physically won't power up?
> 
> 
> If its the former, see my other post above, if its the latter, there's 2 power buttons, thats what he meant by "small power button". There's a kind-of "soft switch" and a "hard switch". One actually cuts power to the whole unit, the other puts it in standby.



Yeah, sorry. This is just such a common issue I guess I assumed you were more familiar with the unit than I thought. Reset the 3808 using the small power button next to the big one that has the red/green light around it. In 90% of the cases, that does the trick.


----------



## briaetz

thanks for the help, I will try that, Im still use to my Marantz and have to get this one under my belt. I have to say I love it and am glad to be with Denon again. I also bought the blu ray player, 2500btci, they seem to work great together. thanks for all of the help


----------



## briaetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15654331
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry. This is just such a common issue I guess I assumed you were more familiar with the unit than I thought. Reset the 3808 using the small power button next to the big one that has the red/green light around it. In 90% of the cases, that does the trick.



Still couldn't get the GUI to display. Took the batteries out of the remote, and bam, everything works, for now. I guess the remote needed a reset of somesort.


----------



## liquidmetal

If you have a programmable remote (i have pronto) there is a Denon IR code for switching through audio sources while maintaining video.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15637552
> 
> 
> Has anyone found an easy way of switching between different digital audio sources, while keeping the hdmi video unchanged? I'd like to watch the video from my laptop hdmi connection through the 3808ci, but sometimes I'd rather listen to other audio inputs like netradio, ipod, or my CD player, without switching the video away from the laptop hdmi signal.
> 
> 
> I can see some hackish ways of doing this, but I wondered if anyone has found a cleaner way:
> 
> 
> 1. Create several virtual sources which all assign the video to the laptop hdmi, but which have different audio inputs (although is it even possible to view other video while listening to netradio?) Then just use the source selector to select the source I want to hear. For instance I might name the three virtual sources Lap/Lap, Lap/Netr, or Lap/CD. But then the video will flicker every time I switch, and the laptop will have to renegotiate the hdmi each time, which is annoying.
> 
> 
> 2. Use a learning macro remote to create a sequence that goes into the setup menus and actually changes which audio input is assigned to the laptop hdmi. This sounds really slow.
> 
> 
> 3. It looks like the easiest thing might be just to run the laptop video directly into the TV set, bypassing the receiver entirely, but I don't like that solution either because I want to minimize the number of sources that get rotated through on the TV when I press the source button; the TV doesn't have direct source selection.
> 
> 
> I'd like some solution that doesn't cause the video to flicker and which doesn't take much time to switch the audio.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't figure out a search term to find it back in the 400+ page thread.


----------



## liquidmetal

How do you add a stream when you don't know the link for the stream? I mean like yahoo college football audio streams? Or this radio station:
http://www.930wfxj.com/main.html 


Any one know?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/15653863
> 
> 
> jared....
> 
> 
> If you go to this post and follow the links the steps to create the custom staton on Denon's radio site are the same regardless of the url. So this will walk you through how to create the radio station you can then access on the receiver. Although vTuner/Denon Radio may already have a Disney station to add to your favorites to use in your receiver.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1112229


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15655170
> 
> 
> Still couldn't get the GUI to display. Took the batteries out of the remote, and bam, everything works, for now. I guess the remote needed a reset of somesort.



I'll add that to my list of things to suggest when the GUI goes. Kind of obvious in retrospect but often overlooked.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/15655350
> 
> 
> How do you add a stream when you don't know the link for the stream? I mean like yahoo college football audio streams? Or this radio station:
> http://www.930wfxj.com/main.html
> 
> 
> Any one know?



On the radiodenon site, just type the stations call letters in the search box. WFXJ comes up. Thats FOX Jacksonville, right?


----------



## ShannonT

Just placed my order with 6th Ave. I was a little apprehensive at how quick the sale went. I was really just intending to check the price, but had the order made in seconds and was told thanks and was hurried off the line. As soon as I hung up, I had an order confirmation e-mail in my inbox.


I asked if the firmware upgrade was included and was told these just arrived so it should be in there. I imagine he meant the update and not the upgrade.


Anxiously waiting


----------



## liquidmetal

Duh.! Ok, there was another radio station that did not show up. Can't remember it now.


How about yahoo college football audio streams?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15656174
> 
> 
> On the radiodenon site, just type the stations call letters in the search box. WFXJ comes up. Thats FOX Jacksonville, right?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/15656755
> 
> 
> Duh.! Ok, there was another radio station that did not show up. Can't remember it now.
> 
> 
> How about yahoo college football audio streams?



Since that's subscription, I doubt it. ESPN Radio does a podcast series on college football, however.


----------



## MRJEFFREY

this is prob a dumb ? but Howard Stern isnt on the internet radio is he?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/15656468
> 
> 
> Just placed my order with 6th Ave. I was a little apprehensive at how quick the sale went. I was really just intending to check the price, but had the order made in seconds and was told thanks and was hurried off the line. As soon as I hung up, I had an order confirmation e-mail in my inbox.
> 
> 
> I asked if the firmware upgrade was included and was told these just arrived so it should be in there. I imagine he meant the update and not the upgrade.
> 
> 
> Anxiously waiting




Either way you're covered. If you don't have the feature upgrade, you can pay for it, then get reimbursed. A little more hassle, but I think the dyn EQ is well worth the money.


----------



## pcmike

I have a quick question...


I just got a 3808CI and I'm running auto setup for the first time. My speakers are a Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 system in which the front speakers are wired through the subwoofer (recommended per the manual). I have the crossover on the sub set to maximum (140ish) and the level set to 12 o' clock position (half way).


My question is... should I be hooking up an LFE cable when I run the setup so the auto setup actually detects my sub even though the fronts are wired through the subwoofer?


Thank you.


----------



## pinenuts

I downloaded the feature upgrade and ran the Audyssey room calibration. It has been several months and Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume have been working well. A few days ago I had to power the 3808 down. Since then I have lost access to these features. When I go to the Audyssey settings menu, Room EQ is accessible, but Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume are greyed out and can't be selected. I thought I would ask for help here before I rerun the room calibration routine.


----------



## J Ritt

I just pulled the trigger on the 3808ci as well. I've been reading these forums for ages and narrowed it down to the 2809 or the 3808. I barely missed the last round of "the 6ave deal" on the 2809. I was initially frustrated, but stumbled across their 3808 bundle with the Paradigm Monitor v.5 surround setup + the Velodyne sub. The whole package with free shipping and no tax was too good to pass up, so I took the plunge.










This is my first audio purchase in over a decade. I'm upgrading from an old Yamaha RXV-793, which was rated at 80W/Ch (which has performed flawlessly BTW). My outgoing speakers are Boston Acoustic VR950 fronts and CR12 center channel, along with a Klipsch KSW sub. I'm going to move my current Paradigm Titan V.2 surrounds to to the rear to create a 7.1 system.


I've never experienced 7.1 sound, and I've never calibrated my system with the proper tools. I simply tweaked it until it sound good to my ears. I'm very excited to hear what a proper Audyssey calibration does with my new setup.

Some of my disappointments with my old setup were as follows: 1. My old Bostons were a bit harsh, and tended to get tiresome through a long movie. They only had a 5 1/4 driver pair, which I think also limited the lower mids. My Klipsch sub was...well...muddy, boomy, and basically just made a bunch of noise. On music it was particularly uncontrolled.


Anyway, I'm really looking forward to getting this 3808 up and dialed in. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. I've enjoyed reading it, and have learned a lot. I'm looking forward to joining the community surrounding what appears to be an excellent product.


----------



## caupina

Today was a bad day for me. Everything was working fine with my 3808. I turned it off for while 'cause I needed to go out, when I returned home I switched it on, selected the CD player and no sound at all, no GUI, nothing. When I looked at the AVR display I _noticed that the input signal channel and signal indicators were not lit_ so I assumed that no signal was being received by the receiver. I unplugged it from the power outlet, did a couple of hard reset and it did work for a few seconds, but then again it all went silent. I ran out of ideas, can't think of anything else to check, so I guess it's time to send it to Denon technical support. Everything else works, just no signal is being received so no sound at all. Any ideas....suggestions?????


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15659804
> 
> 
> I have a quick question...
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808CI and I'm running auto setup for the first time. My speakers are a Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 system in which the front speakers are wired through the subwoofer (recommended per the manual). I have the crossover on the sub set to maximum (140ish) and the level set to 12 o' clock position (half way).
> 
> 
> My question is... should I be hooking up an LFE cable when I run the setup so the auto setup actually detects my sub even though the fronts are wired through the subwoofer?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I'd let the 3808 do all the Xovers and just run LEF to sub and speakers from 3808. After you cal the speakers see what the Xover is then. Isn't that why you got this beast, its suppose to do the heavy lifting


----------



## bmorton

I found a way to clear the presets. I removed the Internet Radio channels from my favorites via www.radiodenon.com . It worked, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## pcmike

You're probably right. I'll have to do that another day. Been a long time and I have a presentation I need to put together tomorrow night. Later this week I'll try to get the upgrade and then I'll switch the speaker wire setup and recal the room.


Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plex* /forum/post/15661024
> 
> 
> I'd let the 3808 do all the Xovers and just run LEF to sub and speakers from 3808. After you cal the speakers see what the Xover is then. Isn't that why you got this beast, its suppose to do the heavy lifting


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15660178
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the 3808ci as well. I've been reading these forums for ages and narrowed it down to the 2809 or the 3808. I barely missed the last round of "the 6ave deal" on the 2809. I was initially frustrated, but stumbled across their 3808 bundle with the Paradigm Monitor v.5 surround setup + the Velodyne sub. The whole package with free shipping and no tax was too good to pass up, so I took the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first audio purchase in over a decade. I'm upgrading from an old Yamaha RXV-793, which was rated at 80W/Ch (which has performed flawlessly BTW). My outgoing speakers are Boston Acoustic VR950 fronts and CR12 center channel, along with a Klipsch KSW sub. I'm going to move my current Paradigm Titan V.2 surrounds to to the rear to create a 7.1 system.
> 
> 
> I've never experienced 7.1 sound, and I've never calibrated my system with the proper tools. I simply tweaked it until it sound good to my ears. I'm very excited to hear what a proper Audyssey calibration does with my new setup.
> 
> Some of my disappointments with my old setup were as follows: 1. My old Bostons were a bit harsh, and tended to get tiresome through a long movie. They only had a 5 1/4 driver pair, which I think also limited the lower mids. My Klipsch sub was...well...muddy, boomy, and basically just made a bunch of noise. On music it was particularly uncontrolled.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm really looking forward to getting this 3808 up and dialed in. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread. I've enjoyed reading it, and have learned a lot. I'm looking forward to joining the community surrounding what appears to be an excellent product.



read the Audyssey setup guide found here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421


----------



## Wryker

Anyone have Comcast and a 7.1 surround set up and notice that when watching a station in dolby digital i have my receiver set to Dolby + PLII Cinema (so all 7 speakers will produce sound) but some stations (ESPNHD for example) produce a low (barely audible) squeal on the side surrounds while producing sounds to the back surrounds, while other stations (HBOHD) sends sound to all 7 speakers? Anyone? If i change the surround mode to another setting (I forget now that I'm at work but not the other PLII) I'll get sound from the side surrounds on ESPN but it's producing the same sound as the rear surrounds. If both stations are sending Dolby Digital why do I get nothing but a low 'squeal' on one station and full-sound on another? anyone? bueller?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15660878
> 
> 
> Today was a bad day for me. Everything was working fine with my 3808. I turned it off for while 'cause I needed to go out, when I returned home I switched it on, selected the CD player and no sound at all, no GUI, nothing. When I looked at the AVR display I _noticed that the input signal channel and signal indicators were not lit_ so I assumed that no signal was being received by the receiver. I unplugged it from the power outlet, did a couple of hard reset and it did work for a few seconds, but then again it all went silent. I ran out of ideas, can't think of anything else to check, so I guess it's time to send it to Denon technical support. Everything else works, just no signal is being received so no sound at all. Any ideas....suggestions?????



Try a microprocessor reset. Pg 58 of the manual.


----------



## caupina

Thanks EnergyOwner I tried that too to no avail. When I reset it everything came back on so I started to download my settings, but after 10 minutes, I heard a clicking sound in the receiver like the one you hear when you turn it on or off, and everything stopped working, and could not download anything, so I had to start from the beginning again but no luck. I disconnected it from the power outlet all night, and I'll try for the last time, if it doesn't work, I guess I'll have to have it serviced.


----------



## rocksarkar

I have question. Is it suggestible to connect trigger out from the receiver to monster power bar trigger in and this will turn off the power bar. Has anyone tried this and is this the right way to do. I read somewhere that the component will keep drawing the power even if all the components are powered off.....


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15663179
> 
> 
> Anyone have Comcast and a 7.1 surround set up and notice that when watching a station in dolby digital i have my receiver set to Dolby + PLII Cinema (so all 7 speakers will produce sound) but some stations (ESPNHD for example) produce a low (barely audible) squeal on the side surrounds while producing sounds to the back surrounds, while other stations (HBOHD) sends sound to all 7 speakers? Anyone? If i change the surround mode to another setting (I forget now that I'm at work but not the other PLII) I'll get sound from the side surrounds on ESPN but it's producing the same sound as the rear surrounds. If both stations are sending Dolby Digital why do I get nothing but a low 'squeal' on one station and full-sound on another? anyone? bueller?



I have DirectTV and I have noticed this on my towers...like a inaudible hiss/static, i believe I had it on PLII, then I thought at first it was my speaker but then changed channels DDxPLII and it sounded fine. I believe some stations send out diffrent quality/quantity of a signal-just my guess though. I also run a 7.1 syste.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/15663995
> 
> 
> I have question. Is it suggestible to connect trigger out from the receiver to monster power bar trigger in and this will turn off the power bar. Has anyone tried this and is this the right way to do. I read somewhere that the component will keep drawing the power even if all the components are powered off.....



As long as you don't also power the AVR from the same power bar, its OK. Be sure that anything you plug in doesn't need to be on standby power. Some components like set top boxes will do full resets if not connected to power all the time which is what you want to avoid. While most modern equipment draws very little power on standby (1W or less), older stuff can draw quite a lot that adds up over time.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15663533
> 
> 
> Thanks EnergyOwner I tried that too to no avail. When I reset it everything came back on so I started to download my settings, but after 10 minutes, I heard a clicking sound in the receiver like the one you hear when you turn it on or off, and everything stopped working, and could not download anything, so I had to start from the beginning again but no luck. I disconnected it from the power outlet all night, and I'll try for the last time, if it doesn't work, I guess I'll have to have it serviced.



Give it a couple of tries. I have read on this thread that it sometimes takes a few attempts.


----------



## ricardofeitoza

I told my friend to call 6th Ave to get a 3808. I read here that a lot of people get good deals there, a few posts saying that they got it for $1000. The only problem is that they charged him $1700 for it and he said he was an Avs member. Is there any magic word to order by phone? Any secret code?

Who do I have to talk there?


Thanks in advance


Rick


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15664939
> 
> 
> I told my friend to call 6th Ave to get a 3808. I read here that a lot of people get good deals there, a few posts saying that they got it for $1000. The only problem is that they charged him $1700 for it and he said he was an Avs member. Is there any magic word to order by phone? Any secret code?
> 
> Who do I have to talk there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Rick



ouch...


----------



## audiovideogeek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15664939
> 
> 
> I told my friend to call 6th Ave to get a 3808. I read here that a lot of people get good deals there, a few posts saying that they got it for $1000. The only problem is that they charged him $1700 for it and he said he was an Avs member. Is there any magic word to order by phone? Any secret code?
> 
> Who do I have to talk there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Rick



Ouch indeed.... They don't even charge that price up north in Canada










I think it's just luck of the draw. You usually have to order by phone and you have to make sure you are talking to the right person. I've called 6th ave a few times when the Canadian dollar was at parity with the US and I got some pretty attractive prices that were significantly lower than MSRP. You can PM me for the name of the Rep I spoke to.


Unfortunately though I had to buy my 3808 in Canada because in the end, the combination of shipping charges, duties, and taxes not to mention the voiding of the warranty was just too much. Luckily though I got a similar price that was more or less on par with the US price.


----------



## jakewash

I beleive you have to mention you are an AVSforum member to get the deal.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakewash* /forum/post/15666008
> 
> 
> I beleive you have to mention you are an AVSforum member to get the deal.



He claims he did......


----------



## Schwa

I got mine back in June for $1050 plus shipping from 6ave. I didn't mention anything about AVS, I just asked for their best deal. It didn't even take any haggling.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15664939
> 
> 
> I told my friend to call 6th Ave to get a 3808. I read here that a lot of people get good deals there, a few posts saying that they got it for $1000. The only problem is that they charged him $1700 for it and he said he was an Avs member. Is there any magic word to order by phone? Any secret code?
> 
> Who do I have to talk there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Rick



I think that was the part where he was supposed to hang up, and try someone else.


----------



## J Ritt

Ricardo,

Scroll about halfway down the page linked below...have your friend take the coupon code and order online. He won't even have to talk to a human, and he'll get the great price he's seeking.


Coupon Code good through 1/31/09: AFLDEN1098
http://www.couponshare.com/coupons/SixthAvenue.asp 


Thanks for the audyssey setup link rec head.


----------



## 007james

I would just tell them you've seen better prices online at reliable places. If you search Denon 3808ci, you will see how many show up, some at $1200 and less. Hopefully 6thave has price protection and/or 30 day return



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15664939
> 
> 
> I told my friend to call 6th Ave to get a 3808. I read here that a lot of people get good deals there, a few posts saying that they got it for $1000. The only problem is that they charged him $1700 for it and he said he was an Avs member. Is there any magic word to order by phone? Any secret code?
> 
> Who do I have to talk there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Rick


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/15655291
> 
> 
> If you have a programmable remote (i have pronto) there is a Denon IR code for switching through audio sources while maintaining video.



Have you posted the codes?


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15658647
> 
> 
> this is prob a dumb ? but Howard Stern isnt on the internet radio is he?



Via Sirius internet. I am not sure if there is a pirate site or not.


----------



## pcmike

I'm curious.... where do most people have their volume set when they're watching just regular network TV versus Blu-ray? I know it's all depend on the room, setup, etc.. I'm just curious.


Thanks.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15669683
> 
> 
> I'm curious.... where do most people have their volume set when they're watching just regular network TV versus Blu-ray? I know it's all depend on the room, setup, etc.. I'm just curious.



Casual TV watching = -30 to -35 dB

Blu-ray watching = -20 to -30 dB (-20 dB only when alone or kids not asleep upstairs!)

Serious music listening = -20 to -25 dB


----------



## pcmike

How large is your room and what sort of speakers?


My room is only 10x11 and I'm having to be at -15 just to watch TV using a Def Tech ProCinema 600 system. Seems odd that it has to be so loud in such a small room.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/15669913
> 
> 
> Casual TV watching = -30 to -35 dB
> 
> Blu-ray watching = -20 to -30 dB (-20 dB only when alone or kids not asleep upstairs!)
> 
> Serious music listening = -20 to -25 dB


----------



## pcmike

I've tried Safari and latest Firefox (as well as IE via virtual machine) and still can't get my configuration to save via web interface. Power Save is set to OFF.


What gives? =\\



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15062569
> 
> 
> Success-FireFox did the trick. Probably good to know for other mac/safari users. I've now saved the config file, (receiver powered down and up on its own, just as it's supposed to) and later today I'll attempt updating firmware.
> 
> 
> I imagine that if the firmware update doesn't go well, I can reset the receiver and load the config file to get back where I was, anyway, so now I'm not so apprehensive about trying the update.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15670041
> 
> 
> How large is your room and what sort of speakers?
> 
> 
> My room is only 10x11 and I'm having to be at -15 just to watch TV using a Def Tech ProCinema 600 system. Seems odd that it has to be so loud in such a small room.




My room is 14' x 22' but it's probably misleading to compare volume levels when speaker efficiencies, room treatments, etc. play such a big factor.


I like my movies and music loud but -15 dB in my room would be too much. I've just gone through Band of Brothers again and I watched it at -22 dB which was room shaking.


edit: I have Mirage Omni 260's, Omnisats, and a Velodyne SPL-1000 sub.


----------



## yngdiego

I play at -10 for all sources; Blu-Ray and broadcast (mostly CBS). Some broadcast stations are vastly louder, but CBS is on par with Blu-Ray. My room is about 12x10, Paradigm S4, C3, ADP-3s, acoustical treatments.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15670139
> 
> 
> I've tried Safari and latest Firefox (as well as IE via virtual machine) and still can't get my configuration to save via web interface. Power Save is set to OFF.
> 
> 
> What gives? =\\



Never had a problem with FF on my MacBook.


----------



## earthbound

Wow! That "AFLDEN1098" coupon code at 6th Ave knocks $601 off the price! It's in my cart but the "finance committee" has to approve before I push the PROCEED2CHECKOUT button.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/15670406
> 
> 
> I play at -10 for all sources; Blu-Ray and broadcast (mostly CBS). Some broadcast stations are vastly louder, but CBS is on par with Blu-Ray. My room is about 12x10, Paradigm S4, C3, ADP-3s, acoustical treatments.



Ditto on the volume level overall. Some sources are better at -15...and I don't need to adjust vol much with DV. My ears are shot anyway so I'm happy not diving for the remote everytime a commercial plays loud.


----------



## zamboniman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricardofeitoza* /forum/post/15664939
> 
> 
> I told my friend to call 6th Ave to get a 3808. I read here that a lot of people get good deals there, a few posts saying that they got it for $1000. The only problem is that they charged him $1700 for it and he said he was an Avs member. Is there any magic word to order by phone? Any secret code?
> 
> Who do I have to talk there?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Rick



Have him call back with the coupon code.. I think they have 30day price protection..... also the fact they charged that while running the deal doesn't add up??


----------



## pcmike

After power-cycling to check firmware versions it seemed to work just fine in Firefox. Before it was just saying "try again."



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15670472
> 
> 
> Never had a problem with FF on my MacBook.



Tell me about it.. I'm considering just buying one from 6ave and then returning the one I just bought at BestBuy for $1499. I was originally considering printing out the page and trying to get BestBuy to refund me the difference, but I doubt they'll refund me $500!!


Anyone ever end up receiving a busted receiver from 6ave? My thinking was that it would be better to get one that was shipped on a pallet rather than one that was shipped individually.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15670511
> 
> 
> Wow! That "AFLDEN1098" coupon code at 6th Ave knocks $601 off the price! It's in my cart but the "finance committee" has to approve before I push the PROCEED2CHECKOUT button.


----------



## earthbound

She (the finance committee) said I can order it if I get the 12 months no interest deal, so I did. Free ground shipping and no Ohio sales tax too! Got the email order confirmation already. WOO-HOO!


thx J Ritt!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15670731
> 
> 
> She (the finance committee) said I can order it if I get the 12 months no interest deal, so I did. Free ground shipping and no Ohio sales tax too! Got the email order confirmation already. WOO-HOO!
> 
> 
> thx J Ritt!



Download the manual from the Denon site now and start reading!










Oh... bone up on this thread as well: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 


You have some work to do now!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15670139
> 
> 
> I've tried Safari and latest Firefox (as well as IE via virtual machine) and still can't get my configuration to save via web interface. Power Save is set to OFF.
> 
> 
> What gives? =\\



Did you remember to turn off your Internet/Rhapsody/USB music streaming?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15670731
> 
> 
> She (the finance committee) said I can order it if I get the 12 months no interest deal, so I did. Free ground shipping and no Ohio sales tax too! Got the email order confirmation already. WOO-HOO!
> 
> 
> thx J Ritt!



Enjoy it! It certainly is a nice receiver!


----------



## pcmike

I've never used any of those. At any rate, power cycling via small switch and checking firmware made it work.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15670922
> 
> 
> Did you remember to turn off your Internet/Rhapsody/USB music streaming?


----------



## Larry M

Something odd happened to my 3808 recently.


For some reason the 3808 won't display anything on my TV anymore







The cable/dvr box displays just fine but I can't bring up the menus or volume from the 3808?


Cable/DVR box is fed into the 3808 via component and the 3808 is hooked up to the TV via HDMI. I don't remember changing any setting, it just sort of happened. (Maybe I fell asleep on the remote???)


Please help


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M* /forum/post/15673716
> 
> 
> Something odd happened to my 3808 recently.
> 
> 
> For some reason the 3808 won't display anything on my TV anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable/dvr box displays just fine but I can't bring up the menus or volume from the 3808?
> 
> 
> Cable/DVR box is fed into the 3808 via component and the 3808 is hooked up to the TV via HDMI. I don't remember changing any setting, it just sort of happened. (Maybe I fell asleep on the remote???)
> 
> 
> Please help



I haven't had the problem but it seems to come up pretty often in the thread. Try the small power button. If that doesn't do it save your settings to your computer (if you haven't already) and do a reset. Try searching the thread if that doesn't do it.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15667140
> 
> 
> Ricardo,
> 
> Scroll about halfway down the page linked below...have your friend take the coupon code and order online. He won't even have to talk to a human, and he'll get the great price he's seeking.
> 
> 
> Coupon Code good through 1/31/09: AFLDEN1098
> http://www.couponshare.com/coupons/SixthAvenue.asp
> 
> 
> Thanks for the audyssey setup link rec head.



Thank you very much. I just bought this receiver using this coupon. It is a very substantial amount of savings. I will let everyone know when I get the receiver. Thanks everyone for all your inputs.


I do have one question though. Does anyone know how to track one's order at 6ave.com? Thanks again.


----------



## J Ritt

No problem on the code guys...I actually got it from member JohnAV on the 2809 thread...just sharing the love.










orestesdd,

If you register with an account on 6ave's site, you can supposedly track orders. I got an email from 6ave saying part of my order shipped today. When I logged in the status field said 'shipped,' but the Tracking field was blank. This is despite their site indicating everything in stock when I ordered on Monday. So, I'm not sure if and when they will fill in the tracking field.


earthbound,

Congrats on getting past the finance committee!


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15675856
> 
> 
> No problem on the code guys...I actually got it from member JohnAV on the 2809 thread...just sharing the love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orestesdd,
> 
> If you register with an account on 6ave's site, you can supposedly track orders. I got an email from 6ave saying part of my order shipped today. When I logged in the status field said 'shipped,' but the Tracking field was blank. This is despite their site indicating everything in stock when I ordered on Monday. So, I'm not sure if and when they will fill in the tracking field.
> 
> 
> earthbound,
> 
> Congrats on getting past the finance committee!



Do you mean that the actual receiver may not be "in stock"? I hope it does not take ages for 6ave to deliver my receiver, for I am getting old and get very easily upset about lies and deceiving tactics. I'd let you know when I check tomorrow for a status on this purchase. However, I don't know how long I can wait if the receiver is actually out of stock even when it is posted to be "in stock".


----------



## porschefanatic

I called today and spoke to Scott @ x8632. The price is very good and he assured me they have them in stock. I bought my current living room receiver, a 3803, from them years ago when they were "substituting" them for people if you ordered a 3802. They were great to deal with then so I'm pretty confident now.


Just have to get approval from the CFO here if you know what I mean.


----------



## orestesdd

So, since the deal is so GREAT, how long should I wait before I start calling them and complaining about not having a receiver on stock or whatnot? In the past and at another web sites, I had to cancel my orders because of switching items from "on stock" status to "out of stock" or "back ordered". I just hope this is not the case. I can wait a couple of weeks, but after that, I won't wait any longer. Does anyone here have such bad experiences as I described above? Hmm, let's see and wait, but I am really concerned.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15677282
> 
> 
> I can wait a couple of weeks, but after that, I won't wait any longer.



I think you answered your own question. Patience. it's just a AVR.


----------



## orestesdd

One question or two or three? Anyhow, I only have a PS3 which currently connects to my TV via HDMI. All my other devices, 360, Wii, cable box, are connected via components for video and/or optical digital cable for audio. Can I still do this all analog connections hooked up to receiver and the receiver hooked to the TV only thru HDMI? Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15677582
> 
> 
> One question or two or three? Anyhow, I only have a PS3 which currently connects to my TV via HDMI. All my other devices, 360, Wii, cable box, are connected via components for video and/or optical digital cable for audio. Can I still do this all analog connections hooked up to receiver and the receiver hooked to the TV only thru HDMI? Thanks.



Yes


----------



## J Ritt

Patience orestesdd, patience. I've had some negative online purchase experiences as well. I did exhaustive research on this site and others this time around, and 6ave seems to provide the goods fairly well. They are an authorized Denon reseller. My guess is that if they were jerking too many Denon customers around, they'd get their walking papers from Denon. It's worth $500 to wait a week or two if need be, and I wouldn't hit the panic button just yet. You've lived without it for a while, another week won't kill you. Do some reading on all of the setup, download the manual, learn about Audyssey, etc. That will keep you busy, and you'll be ready to rock when it shows up.


I think if you start calling and harassing them, they'll probably put you at the back of the line just to spite you. Trust me, I know how it is once you've spent tons of time researching and finally made your purchase decision...you want it NOW! I'm the same way (like 99% of the guys on this site). We just need our fellow members to provide a reality check and talk us down from the ledge once in a while.










A few years back I had brand new model car on order...was going to be one of the first in the world to have it...waited for 9 months after submitting my order with build specs. Talk about painful! When I finally got it though, I felt like I had just celebrated Christmas, my birthday, and a had mÃ©nage Ã* trois with two models all on the same day! A week for an AVR is a cake-walk.


----------



## Waidian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinenuts* /forum/post/15659841
> 
> 
> I downloaded the feature upgrade and ran the Audyssey room calibration. It has been several months and Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume have been working well. A few days ago I had to power the 3808 down. Since then I have lost access to these features. When I go to the Audyssey settings menu, Room EQ is accessible, but Dynamic EQ and Dynamic volume are greyed out and can't be selected. I thought I would ask for help here before I rerun the room calibration routine.




I was curious if you got this sorted. I noticed that the sounds of commercials were getting loud. I looked throught the GUI and noticed the same thing you did. Room EQ is accessible but the other 2 can't be selected. Wonder if you found out a way other then rerunning the calibration.


----------



## nymjk

Ok guys, so am I the only one who's wondering why Denon and 6Ave are dropping 1/3 of the price of these receivers? I mean, is it an inventory clearing measure in anticipation of a new model?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nymjk* /forum/post/15679986
> 
> 
> Ok guys, so am I the only one who's wondering why Denon and 6Ave are dropping 1/3 of the price of these receivers? I mean, is it an inventory clearing measure in anticipation of a new model?



AFAIK, 6ave has been selling at that price for at least 5 months now.


----------



## porschefanatic

For me it really doesn't matter. For me the 3808CI has all the things I'm looking for in a receiver right now and 6ave has it at a price I can't pass up. It's been out for a while now so there's probably a replacement coming but I won't be able to get it at this price so why wait? Besides, who's to say I want/need anything the replacement's going to offer over and above the 3808? I've been using a 3803 for years and haven't felt the need to upgrade till now. If the 3808 lasts me 5 years or so then it's definitely money well spent now.


----------



## pinenuts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Waidian* /forum/post/15679823
> 
> 
> I was curious if you got this sorted. I noticed that the sounds of commercials were getting loud. I looked throught the GUI and noticed the same thing you did. Room EQ is accessible but the other 2 can't be selected. Wonder if you found out a way other then rerunning the calibration.



I was having exactly the same problem. Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume had been working fine, but suddenly they both quit and I couldn't access them in the menu. I posted here and got no response, so I went ahead and did the small button reset. Works fine now. Good luck.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15677282
> 
> 
> So, since the deal is so GREAT, how long should I wait before I start calling them and complaining about not having a receiver on stock or whatnot?



Give it a rest for a couple of days. I had mine a couple of days after I ordered it.


----------



## mikerr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15667140
> 
> 
> Ricardo,
> 
> Scroll about halfway down the page linked below...have your friend take the coupon code and order online. He won't even have to talk to a human, and he'll get the great price he's seeking.
> 
> 
> Coupon Code good through 1/31/09: AFLDEN1098
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the audyssey setup link rec head.



I just bought one from them using that coupon a few hours ago. No tax, free shipping too. Great deal!


I am hoping that it comes with the latest features and updates installed.


----------



## mikerr

Noob 3808 question here, so please be gentle.


I have a compliment of reference Klipsch speakers (RC-7, RSW-12, RB-35's, CDT-5800's). I have been using a 10 year old Sony receiver with them and I am pleased with them.


Are these a good match for this Denon receiver, or would it be worth re-speakering?


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Have had the 3808ci for almost a year, but just upgraded to 7.1!

Have the new speakers wired and mounted. For some reason I chose to plug them into the "surround back" speaker terminals instead of "surround B".

I remember reading the surround B option was for a 2nd set of surround (not rear) speakers, aimed for multi channel music reproduction (dipolar?)

Anyhow, went into the speaker setup menu to set the size/distances for the surround backs and yes, you guessed it, they were not there.

Had to go into the OPTIONS>AMP ASSIGN> menu and select 7.1 instead of the default Zone 2.

It looks like there is some logic to they way they set this up. Following the menu tree: PARAMETERS>AUDIO>SURR PERAMETERS> I found SB CH OUT.

This includes selectable playback modes:

OFF

NON MTRX

MTRX ON

PLIIx CINEMA

PLIIx MUSIC

I was in that menu in the first place to make sure it would process discreet HDMI fed signal from BluRay player properly, but did not see any option for that.

While feeding 3808ci HD Dolby Digital sat signal, I selected each of the above to see the results.

MTRX ON and both PLIIx's seemed to treat the back surrounds as the primary while little was coming out of the right or left surrounds.

NON MTRX seemed to be sending the same signal to the rear and back.

With my 5.1 setup, I tended to use 5 channel stereo processing as opposed to applying PLIIx for 2 channel material. When applying PLIIx for some 2 channel source, I would just get a faint echo out of the surrounds. No extensive testing and not scientific, just a choice to fire up all speakers equally for 2 channel.

Now with 7.1, I am looking at this a little closer.

Can anyone illuminate what the 3808ci is doing with the surround back signal with the above mentioned modes (Non Matrix, Matrix On, PLIIx Cinema and PLIIx Music)?

I may not use the surround backs unless watching discreet 7.1 HD Media.

Oh, BTW, once I fired up the Blu 7.1 discreet lossless, low and behold the SB CH OUT menu option was greyed out, but indicated DSCRT ON!

The 3808ci is smarter than me! If I could only get a grip on the matrix/non martix PLIIx processing......

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## nymjk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porschefanatic* /forum/post/15680336
> 
> 
> For me it really doesn't matter. For me the 3808CI has all the things I'm looking for in a receiver right now and 6ave has it at a price I can't pass up. It's been out for a while now so there's probably a replacement coming but I won't be able to get it at this price so why wait? Besides, who's to say I want/need anything the replacement's going to offer over and above the 3808? I've been using a 3803 for years and haven't felt the need to upgrade till now. If the 3808 lasts me 5 years or so then it's definitely money well spent now.



Makes sense. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15663533
> 
> 
> Thanks EnergyOwner I tried that too to no avail. When I reset it everything came back on so I started to download my settings, but after 10 minutes, I heard a clicking sound in the receiver like the one you hear when you turn it on or off, and everything stopped working, and could not download anything, so I had to start from the beginning again but no luck. I disconnected it from the power outlet all night, and I'll try for the last time, if it doesn't work, I guess I'll have to have it serviced.



I've had the same problem a number of times. Not sure of the source, but I'm beginning to believe there is a correlation to power fluctuations which somehow affect the microprocessor.


I've found two solutions. Sometimes disconnecting the power cord for a period of time will work. I've had more success with connecting the receiver to the computer network and downloading the saved settings. ( Thanks to rec head for teaching me how to do that.) The download doesn't always get completed the on the first try and may have to be done a second time. If a substantial period of time passes and the receiver display still indicates downloading is in progress, I've turned the receiver back on and then started downloading again. Everything goes back to normal.


If you send the receiver to Denon, please let me know what they say.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15679327
> 
> 
> Patience orestesdd, patience. I've had some negative online purchase experiences as well. I did exhaustive research on this site and others this time around, and 6ave seems to provide the goods fairly well. They are an authorized Denon reseller. My guess is that if they were jerking too many Denon customers around, they'd get their walking papers from Denon. It's worth $500 to wait a week or two if need be, and I wouldn't hit the panic button just yet. You've lived without it for a while, another week won't kill you. Do some reading on all of the setup, download the manual, learn about Audyssey, etc. That will keep you busy, and you'll be ready to rock when it shows up.
> 
> 
> I think if you start calling and harassing them, they'll probably put you at the back of the line just to spite you. Trust me, I know how it is once you've spent tons of time researching and finally made your purchase decision...you want it NOW! I'm the same way (like 99% of the guys on this site). We just need our fellow members to provide a reality check and talk us down from the ledge once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few years back I had brand new model car on order...was going to be one of the first in the world to have it...waited for 9 months after submitting my order with build specs. Talk about painful! When I finally got it though, I felt like I had just celebrated Christmas, my birthday, and a had mÃ©nage Ã* trois with two models all on the same day! A week for an AVR is a cake-walk.



I won't start calling 6ave until some time by Friday next week if I don't see any progress on my order. Just a few minutes ago and this morning, I checked the status of my order (yesterday it was "*NEW*"--appropriately), and there is nothing at all where the status should be. Indeed, I was expecting to see at least something like "in progress" or "processing", but there is a mere blank, nothing, "*nada*". Anyhow, thanks for your kind words, and I really appreciate them.


----------



## rich251076

I just got a 3808ci and the front panel won't close - I haven't even powered it on yet.


Anyone had this issue?


Also this is my first A/V setup anyone recommend what gauge speaker wire to use with the unit? I am runnign bic acoustech speakers.


R


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15684524
> 
> 
> I won't start calling 6ave until some time by Friday next week if I don't see any progress on my order. Just a few minutes ago and this morning, I checked the status of my order (yesterday it was "*NEW*"--appropriately), and there is nothing at all where the status should be. Indeed, I was expecting to see at least something like "in progress" or "processing", but there is a mere blank, nothing, "*nada*". Anyhow, thanks for your kind words, and I really appreciate them.



I was a little apprehensive when I placed my order as well. There was a problem with the shipping address being different, when I've never had a problem with different shipping and billing addresses before. Also, the tracking info didn't come up as soon as I was expecting. But, I tracked again today and it will arrive UPS ground tomorrow. I placed my order Monday, Jan. 26th.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Hey Rich!

Don't know about the door issue, but wire gauge is somewhat dependent on how far the speaker run is. The farther away, the lower the gauge. I am running Monster XPHP-CI, about a 10 gauge, as my surrounds are approximately 15 and 20 feet from the 3808ci, not including extra footage for hiding the wire...

You spent good dough for the 3808ci, get good quality wire to take advantage of the awesome sound this receiver is capable of.

Best,

james W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich251076* /forum/post/15684897
> 
> 
> I just got a 3808ci and the front panel won't close - I haven't even powered it on yet.
> 
> 
> Anyone had this issue?
> 
> 
> Also this is my first A/V setup anyone recommend what gauge speaker wire to use with the unit? I am runnign bic acoustech speakers.
> 
> 
> R





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15685083
> 
> 
> Hey Rich!
> 
> Don't know about the door issue, but wire gauge is somewhat dependent on how far the speaker run is. The farther away, the lower the gauge. I am running Monster XPHP-CI, about a 10 gauge, as my surrounds are approximately 15 and 20 feet from the 3808ci, not including extra footage for hiding the wire...
> 
> You spent good dough for the 3808ci, get good quality wire to take advantage of the awesome sound this receiver is capable of.
> 
> Best,
> 
> james W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



Rich save your money and just go to monoprice or bluejeans and just get their wires. I've had the pricier ones and there is no difference. I use their HDMI,optical,comp and they all work great.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15685083
> 
> 
> Hey Rich!
> 
> ...You spent good dough for the 3808ci, get good quality wire to take advantage of the awesome sound this receiver is capable of...



Take a look at monoprice for wire... and they are an AVS sponser.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10239


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/15685052
> 
> 
> I was a little apprehensive when I placed my order as well. There was a problem with the shipping address being different, when I've never had a problem with different shipping and billing addresses before. Also, the tracking info didn't come up as soon as I was expecting. But, I tracked again today and it will arrive UPS ground tomorrow. I placed my order Monday, Jan. 26th.



Thanks. I placed my order yesterday January 28. I guess I should not see any activity on my order until Monday or so. I just question the availability of 1-3 business day mentioned at this web site. I bought a TV over the net in November at another web site, and its delivery started 24 hours after I placed the order. Anyhow, I will see where I stand on Monday.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok I hope someone can help me out here. Does anyone use an external amp with their 3808? I'm thinking of using Emotiva's XPA-3 to run the L/R and center and let the internal amps run the rest.

What I want to know will the 3808 add more power to the surrounds and the rear surrounds by doing this?

We have 2 pairs of Monitor Audio GS10's with the GS center matched with a Epik Caliber. We are about to upgrade our fronts to GS20's and move the 10's as rear surrounds. I am not sure how well the 3808 will power all this and that's why I was considering adding the XPA-3 to it. It does fine with the 10's. The 10's are I believe 8 OHM and the GS center and the 20's are 6 OHM I believe.

Any help on this would be very much appreciated.

Oh how do you do a master reset again?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15663179
> 
> 
> Anyone have Comcast and a 7.1 surround set up and notice that when watching a station in dolby digital i have my receiver set to Dolby + PLII Cinema (so all 7 speakers will produce sound) but some stations (ESPNHD for example) produce a low (barely audible) squeal on the side surrounds while producing sounds to the back surrounds, while other stations (HBOHD) sends sound to all 7 speakers? Anyone? If i change the surround mode to another setting (I forget now that I'm at work but not the other PLII) I'll get sound from the side surrounds on ESPN but it's producing the same sound as the rear surrounds. If both stations are sending Dolby Digital why do I get nothing but a low 'squeal' on one station and full-sound on another? anyone? bueller?



Got my answer from Comcast: "You are 100% correct. Programming is sent video and audio wise differently from each provider, including HD. This can also vary from program to program as well as Channel to Channel. Everything is moving so fast that programmers currently have very little consistency in the audio versions that they are sending out. "


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15682625
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> Have had the 3808ci for almost a year, but just upgraded to 7.1!
> 
> Have the new speakers wired and mounted. For some reason I chose to plug them into the "surround back" speaker terminals instead of "surround B".
> 
> I remember reading the surround B option was for a 2nd set of surround (not rear) speakers, aimed for multi channel music reproduction (dipolar?)
> 
> Anyhow, went into the speaker setup menu to set the size/distances for the surround backs and yes, you guessed it, they were not there.
> 
> Had to go into the OPTIONS>AMP ASSIGN> menu and select 7.1 instead of the default Zone 2.
> 
> It looks like there is some logic to they way they set this up. Following the menu tree: PARAMETERS>AUDIO>SURR PERAMETERS> I found SB CH OUT.
> 
> This includes selectable playback modes:
> 
> OFF
> 
> NON MTRX
> 
> MTRX ON
> 
> PLIIx CINEMA
> 
> PLIIx MUSIC
> 
> I was in that menu in the first place to make sure it would process discreet HDMI fed signal from BluRay player properly, but did not see any option for that.
> 
> While feeding 3808ci HD Dolby Digital sat signal, I selected each of the above to see the results.
> 
> MTRX ON and both PLIIx's seemed to treat the back surrounds as the primary while little was coming out of the right or left surrounds.
> 
> NON MTRX seemed to be sending the same signal to the rear and back.
> 
> With my 5.1 setup, I tended to use 5 channel stereo processing as opposed to applying PLIIx for 2 channel material. When applying PLIIx for some 2 channel source, I would just get a faint echo out of the surrounds. No extensive testing and not scientific, just a choice to fire up all speakers equally for 2 channel.
> 
> Now with 7.1, I am looking at this a little closer.
> 
> Can anyone illuminate what the 3808ci is doing with the surround back signal with the above mentioned modes (Non Matrix, Matrix On, PLIIx Cinema and PLIIx Music)?
> 
> I may not use the surround backs unless watching discreet 7.1 HD Media.
> 
> Oh, BTW, once I fired up the Blu 7.1 discreet lossless, low and behold the SB CH OUT menu option was greyed out, but indicated DSCRT ON!
> 
> The 3808ci is smarter than me! If I could only get a grip on the matrix/non martix PLIIx processing......
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I have a 7.1 set-up and the surrounds are indeed plugged into the surround side and surround rear inputs (not the B speakers which compliment the Front L & R). Run your speaker-setup again and it will find the surrounds. I rarely change the SB CH OUT setting from "PLIIX Cinema" since I watch movies 99.9% of the time - the other .1% music. Check out my post above this one regarding sound 'drop-outs' to the side surrounds if you have Comcast (and other providers no doubt do it too). So depending on the program I might change the SB CH OUT to MATRIX ON just to get sound from the side surrounds. Watching HDHBO, HDDVD's, or BD's all 7.1 work fine. It's just cable. cheers.


----------



## ziptone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nymjk* /forum/post/15679986
> 
> 
> Ok guys, so am I the only one who's wondering why Denon and 6Ave are dropping 1/3 of the price of these receivers? I mean, is it an inventory clearing measure in anticipation of a new model?



2010 earliest for new similar models....


----------



## rich251076

Does anyone know if there is an alternate Denon guide someone has written out there that will help me get the most fro mthe 3808?


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich251076* /forum/post/15686160
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an alternate Denon guide someone has written out there that will help me get the most fro mthe 3808?



se if this helps:
http://www.audioproducts.co.nz/Produ...?pid=AVR3808BK


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich251076* /forum/post/15686160
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is an alternate Denon guide someone has written out there that will help me get the most fro mthe 3808?



This will help with the Audyssey portion:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895


----------



## ShannonT

I noticed Batpig has a "DENON-TO-ENGLISH DICTIONARY SETUP GUIDE AND FAQ" here: http://batpigworld.com/ 


It appears to be pretty extensive.


----------



## orestesdd

I just checked the order and the status says "*shipping*", but not track number. I guess all is well for now. Sorry for my being so impatient.


Does anyone know of a very good audio rack and where to buy it? Is there any coupon for a audio rack like the one found for this Denon at 6ave?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15685298
> 
> 
> Ok I hope someone can help me out here. Does anyone use an external amp with their 3808? I'm thinking of using Emotiva's XPA-3 to run the L/R and center and let the internal amps run the rest.
> 
> What I want to know will the 3808 add more power to the surrounds and the rear surrounds by doing this?
> 
> We have 2 pairs of Monitor Audio GS10's with the GS center matched with a Epik Caliber. We are about to upgrade our fronts to GS20's and move the 10's as rear surrounds. I am not sure how well the 3808 will power all this and that's why I was considering adding the XPA-3 to it. It does fine with the 10's. The 10's are I believe 8 OHM and the GS center and the 20's are 6 OHM I believe.
> 
> Any help on this would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Oh how do you do a master reset again?



The 3808's full-channel driven power is pretty close to its rated power, maybe a few watts shy. What it will be is cooler, which is always a good thing with electronics. The GS10s are a little insensitive so perhaps its a good thing to run a separate amp. With a 6ohm load at the front and 4 88db speakers at the back, the amp would get fairly warm on loud and extended playng. At any rate, it can't hurt two channel listening to have the Emotiva as your stereo amp.


----------



## Alfonso

Ok guys, i have a 3808 and i´m a little frustrated. I´m using it as a pre sience i already have a Rotel multichannel amp, sound is great !

The problem is ...

The Directv hd decoder only have one hdmi out, wich is connected to the 3808 hdmi satellite input and goes out via hdmi monitor out to my panasonic front proyector. Now, i bought a plasma tv for daily use and connected it to the 3808 via component monitor out of the Denon. No signal on the TV ! Is this possible ? Am i doing something wrong ?

I would like to send the hdmi signal coming from my ps3 and directv hd via component to my tv, that´s all i ask for. Please help ! I have read the manual and could´t find nothing.

Thank you all and i´m sorry is this was asked before but this thread is very, very long !

Thanks again guys


----------



## pcmike

I'd call and figure out your order! I just ordered mine last night (after they closed) and it already says "Shipping" when I goto Order Status.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15685242
> 
> 
> Thanks. I placed my order yesterday January 28. I guess I should not see any activity on my order until Monday or so. I just question the availability of 1-3 business day mentioned at this web site. I bought a TV over the net in November at another web site, and its delivery started 24 hours after I placed the order. Anyhow, I will see where I stand on Monday.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alfonso* /forum/post/15688573
> 
> 
> Ok guys, i have a 3808 and i´m a little frustrated. I´m using it as a pre sience i already have a Rotel multichannel amp, sound is great !
> 
> The problem is ...
> 
> The Directv hd decoder only have one hdmi out, wich is connected to the 3808 hdmi satellite input and goes out via hdmi monitor out to my panasonic front proyector. Now, i bought a plasma tv for daily use and connected it to the 3808 via component monitor out of the Denon. No signal on the TV ! Is this possible ? Am i doing something wrong ?
> 
> I would like to send the hdmi signal coming from my ps3 and directv hd via component to my tv, that´s all i ask for. Please help ! I have read the manual and could´t find nothing.
> 
> Thank you all and i´m sorry is this was asked before but this thread is very, very long !
> 
> Thanks again guys



Page 8 of the manual.


HDMI can not be converted to any other output type. On the other hand, component video can be converted to HDMI.


If you use component out from the DirecTV box, you should them have video on both the HDMI and Component outputs of the 3808.


Brian


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alfonso* /forum/post/15688573
> 
> 
> Ok guys, i have a 3808 and i´m a little frustrated. I´m using it as a pre sience i already have a Rotel multichannel amp, sound is great !
> 
> The problem is ...
> 
> The Directv hd decoder only have one hdmi out, wich is connected to the 3808 hdmi satellite input and goes out via hdmi monitor out to my panasonic front proyector. Now, i bought a plasma tv for daily use and connected it to the 3808 via component monitor out of the Denon. No signal on the TV ! Is this possible ? Am i doing something wrong ?
> 
> I would like to send the hdmi signal coming from my ps3 and directv hd via component to my tv, that´s all i ask for. Please help ! I have read the manual and could´t find nothing.
> 
> Thank you all and i´m sorry is this was asked before but this thread is very, very long !
> 
> Thanks again guys



This is not possible on the 3808. You will need an HDMI splitter to run both the TV and projector, like this one:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15688628
> 
> 
> I'd call and figure out your order! I just ordered mine last night (after they closed) and it already says "Shipping" when I goto Order Status.



You are not paying attention.


----------



## earthbound

I guess I need to threaten to cancel my order to get some respect from 6th Ave!







I ordered Tuesday night and still have blanks for "Status" and "Track". Oh well, I'll get it when I get it, and I'll _like_ it!


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15685192
> 
> 
> Rich save your money and just go to monoprice or bluejeans and just get their wires. I've had the pricier ones and there is no difference. I use their HDMI,optical,comp and they all work great.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/15685204
> 
> 
> Take a look at monoprice for wire... and they are an AVS sponser.



Just to clarify, I was not suggesting he buy Monster, just to make sure he looked at a lower gauge quality wire....

Best,

snowtrooper1966


----------



## pcmike

Hey Gary,


Some of us don't sit here on the forum all day watching every new post. I was going back through the thread and I saw his post and I simply responded before I got to his YET ANOTHER NEW POST about the same shipping situation.


Take it easy, you'll live longer.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15689263
> 
> 
> You are not paying attention.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15685374
> 
> 
> I have a 7.1 set-up and the surrounds are indeed plugged into the surround side and surround rear inputs (not the B speakers which compliment the Front L & R). Run your speaker-setup again and it will find the surrounds. I rarely change the SB CH OUT setting from "PLIIX Cinema" since I watch movies 99.9% of the time - the other .1% music. Check out my post above this one regarding sound 'drop-outs' to the side surrounds if you have Comcast (and other providers no doubt do it too). So depending on the program I might change the SB CH OUT to MATRIX ON just to get sound from the side surrounds. Watching HDHBO, HDDVD's, or BD's all 7.1 work fine. It's just cable. cheers.



Thanks, Wryker!

From my post that you are quoted here replying to:

_Anyhow, went into the speaker setup menu to set the size/distances for the surround backs and yes, you guessed it, they were not there.
*Had to go into the OPTIONS>AMP ASSIGN> menu and select 7.1 instead of the default Zone 2*._


I was saying that I was able to see the surround backs in the setup menu once I selected 7.1 instead of the Zone 2 setting in the _*AMP ASSIGN*_ menu...


As far as the processing suggestion, I actually had the opposite experience. If I selected anything but _*NON MTRX*_, I would get unbalanced output from the surrounds/surround backs.


I also ran into a strange anomoly today.

I was watching Direct TV Discovery channel HD broadcast.

With the rear surrounds active, the Denon front panel was displaying Dolby Digital EX. I suspected it was a flagging issue, so I switched between _*AFDM*_ on/off with no difference. In the _*SB CH Out*_ menu, it correctly identified the signal as Dolby Digital if I selected _*NON MTRX*_, so *MTRX ON* is clearly the culprit.


I am a big fan of as little processing as possible, so I really need help in understanding what the different playback modes selectable in the _*SB CH Out*_ menu are doing to the 7.1 signal....


Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## thekid83

not for nothing, but after researching AVRs for the better part of a month (the last two weeks so much i saw Denons, Pioneers and Onkyos in my sleep) i pulled the trigger on a 3808 on tuesday, the 27th from 6th Ave.


it arrived at my condo (in MA) today at 2 pm.


can't beat that, the price, and no tax.


just my .02 in regards to those in the last couple pages looking to rip someone's head off because a web site hasn't updated...


----------



## pj121391

Welcome to the "Club"


----------



## pcmike

thekid,


I hear ya. I'm sitting here unsubscribing from the Yamaha RX-V663 threads secure in the knowledge that I purchased one of the best receivers on the market that will hopefully be supported for at least a couple years to come. Also, it's nice to know that this receiver "just works" with my ATI 4550 video card when it comes to HDMI audio and what not.. even with the latest ATI (9.1) drivers. No EDID issues, it just works. The only thing I'm beating myself up over is the fact that I wasted TWO weeks messing around with all sorts of other options, despite initially KNOWING DEEP DOWN THAT I WANTED A 3808!! The little saying "you get what you pay for" definitely still holds true.


----------



## orestesdd

The receiver is on its way. It departed NJ at 9 PM via UPS Ground. I am really happy with this deal.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alfonso* /forum/post/15688573
> 
> 
> Ok guys, i have a 3808 and i´m a little frustrated. I´m using it as a pre sience i already have a Rotel multichannel amp, sound is great !
> 
> The problem is ...
> 
> The Directv hd decoder only have one hdmi out, wich is connected to the 3808 hdmi satellite input and goes out via hdmi monitor out to my panasonic front proyector. Now, i bought a plasma tv for daily use and connected it to the 3808 via component monitor out of the Denon. No signal on the TV ! Is this possible ? Am i doing something wrong ?
> 
> I would like to send the hdmi signal coming from my ps3 and directv hd via component to my tv, that´s all i ask for. Please help ! I have read the manual and could´t find nothing.
> 
> Thank you all and i´m sorry is this was asked before but this thread is very, very long !
> 
> Thanks again guys



Unless there is something different about your DirecTV box it should work. I have HDMI going from my HR20-700S DirecTV receiver to my 3808 and HDMI going from the 3808 to my Sony KD-36XS955. This is for programming with audio worth turning on the whole system.


I also have the component plus analog audio going from my DirecTV box directly to my Sony. This is for programming without good audio and also for the technically challenged wife who just wants to watch her game shows and soap operas.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/15686449
> 
> 
> I noticed Batpig has a "DENON-TO-ENGLISH DICTIONARY SETUP GUIDE AND FAQ" here: http://batpigworld.com/
> 
> 
> It appears to be pretty extensive.



Love that title!


----------



## J Ritt

orestesdd and others who orderded from 6ave,


I went on to 6ave's site and played around a bit trying to get accurate/detailed shipping info.


1. After placing your order you should received an email from them which contains your order alphanumeric order #...should be a Letter, followed by 5 numbers.


2. It says in that email, "you may track here" with an hyperlink...click that link. That will take you to the tracking portion of their site. Or, you can just go here: https://www.6ave.com/shop/track_orde...er_status.aspx 


3. Now here's the odd part...If you try using the existing customer login to check order status (left side of the screen), it will just give you a generic message such as, "shipped," "partially shipped," or "ordered."


Instead, use the 'Quick Track" function on the righthand side of the screen...fill in your order # from the email, your last name, and zip code. You should get detailed shipping info with UPS tracking numbers, etc.


Hopefully that helps and puts a few people at ease. It looks like my 3808 is out for delivery today.







Unfortunately, it requires a signature, so who knows if I'll actually get it to play with this weekend?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15690095
> 
> 
> 
> I also ran into a strange anomoly today.
> 
> I was watching Direct TV Discovery channel HD broadcast.
> 
> With the rear surrounds active, the Denon front panel was displaying Dolby Digital EX. I suspected it was a flagging issue, so I switched between _*AFDM*_ on/off with no difference. In the _*SB CH Out*_ menu, it correctly identified the signal as Dolby Digital if I selected _*NON MTRX*_, so *MTRX ON* is clearly the culprit.
> 
> 
> I am a big fan of as little processing as possible, so I really need help in understanding what the different playback modes selectable in the _*SB CH Out*_ menu are doing to the 7.1 signal....
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I'm not sure what you mean by 'unbalanced' but if you want to use all 7.1 speakers you'll have to Matrix DD sounds since that's only 5.1. In your manual it does explain the differences between each surround back sound so please check the manual again (that's what I used to decide PLIIx Cinema for 99% of what i watch). I don't want the surrounds back and surround sides to put out the same signal/sound - i want a fuller experience. Using Matrix ON just produces the same sound from the backs and sides - if that's what you want then that's fine. As you began doing - test out different channels since different ones will produce different effects even though they might all say "Dolby Digital" as the output.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/15692434
> 
> 
> Unless there is something different about your DirecTV box it should work. I have HDMI going from my HR20-700S DirecTV receiver to my 3808 and HDMI going from the 3808 to my Sony KD-36XS955. This is for programming with audio worth turning on the whole system.
> 
> 
> I also have the component plus analog audio going from my DirecTV box directly to my Sony. This is for programming without good audio and also for the technically challenged wife who just wants to watch her game shows and soap operas.



I *think* his aim is to view his HDMI DirectTV via component from the 3808 to the TV, which is not possible.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15692757
> 
> 
> orestesdd and others who orderded from 6ave,
> 
> 
> I went on to 6ave's site and played around a bit trying to get accurate/detailed shipping info.
> 
> 
> 1. After placing your order you should received an email from them which contains your order alphanumeric order #...should be a Letter, followed by 5 numbers.
> 
> 
> 2. It says in that email, "you may track here" with an hyperlink...click that link. That will take you to the tracking portion of their site. Or, you can just go here: https://www.6ave.com/shop/track_orde...er_status.aspx
> 
> 
> 3. Now here's the odd part...If you try using the existing customer login to check order status (left side of the screen), it will just give you a generic message such as, "shipped," "partially shipped," or "ordered."
> 
> 
> Instead, use the 'Quick Track" function on the righthand side of the screen...fill in your order # from the email, your last name, and zip code. You should get detailed shipping info with UPS tracking numbers, etc.
> 
> 
> Hopefully that helps and puts a few people at ease. It looks like my 3808 is out for delivery today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it requires a signature, so who knows if I'll actually get it to play with this weekend?



Thanks. I experienced the same problem that you describe. I finally got my tracking number and the receiver is on its way. I hope to get it some time next week. Sorry for my other posts, but it was my first time buying at 6ave.com.


----------



## earthbound

I have an M&K self-powered 12" sub. Any ideas whether it would be better to bypass the sub's amp and instead power it from my (hope-its-finally-shipped-from-6thAve) 3808? I would have to modify the sub's wiring to do this but it seems to me that it would be better to let the 3808 have total control of all speakers. I don't know what the actual impedance of the sub speaker is because the crossover is in the sub and is designed to run the speaker wires to the sub and then from the sub to the satellites, so there is nothing on the nameplate about that.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15694491
> 
> 
> I have an M&K self-powered 12" sub. Any ideas whether it would be better to bypass the sub's amp and instead power it from my (hope-its-finally-shipped-from-6thAve) 3808? I would have to modify the sub's wiring to do this but it seems to me that it would be better to let the 3808 have total control of all speakers. I don't know what the actual impedance of the sub speaker is because the crossover is in the sub and is designed to run the speaker wires to the sub and then from the sub to the satellites, so there is nothing on the nameplate about that.



It''s not an option, the Denon doesn't have separate powered sub outs.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Hey earthbound.

I have no experience with your brand of sub, but I would suggest that you let the sub power itself. I do not see any benefit from all the hassle you will have to go through to have the 3808ci power it. Just use the sub pre out from the back of the Denon.

I have a really nice Mirage 15" sub. It has many input options, including a speaker wire coneection for users that do not have a pre out from the amp, but chose to just send the LFE / sub signal from my 3808ci.

Since your sub is self powered, I would suggest that it is best designed for the power it needs. No need to tax the Denon when the power is already available in your sub.

Just my 2cents, FWIW.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15694621
> 
> 
> It''s not an option, the Denon doesn't have separate powered sub outs.



If his sub has a X over and speaker level inputs, wouldn't it just pull the LFE / sub signal from a speaker level output?

Best,

snowtrooper1966


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15694730
> 
> 
> If his sub has a X over and speaker level inputs, wouldn't it just pull the LFE / sub signal from a speaker level output?



Don't think so, AFAIK, the LFE signal is not present in the L/R channels. (That's why you have the separate LFE output). In any case, that's not what he's asking...


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15693124
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by 'unbalanced' but if you want to use all 7.1 speakers you'll have to Matrix DD sounds since that's only 5.1. In your manual it does explain the differences between each surround back sound so please check the manual again (that's what I used to decide PLIIx Cinema for 99% of what i watch). I don't want the surrounds back and surround sides to put out the same signal/sound - i want a fuller experience. Using Matrix ON just produces the same sound from the backs and sides - if that's what you want then that's fine. As you began doing - test out different channels since different ones will produce different effects even though they might all say "Dolby Digital" as the output.



I too want a full experience, but not at the expense of signal degredation due to unneeded processing.


From my testing, only selecting *NON MTRX* produces the same sound from the backs and sides.


By unbalanced, the Denon seems be generally ignoring the surrounds and sending the matrix or PLIIx signal to the surround backs.


On the PDF (my hard copy is in the Denon 3808ci box in storage) of the Denon manual, on page 42 I see a basic list of the _*SB channel out*_ playback modes, but no description of the effect from various multi channel sources, which is what I am really after...

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15694491
> 
> 
> I have an M&K self-powered 12" sub. Any ideas whether it would be better to bypass the sub's amp and instead power it from my (hope-its-finally-shipped-from-6thAve) 3808? I would have to modify the sub's wiring to do this but it seems to me that it would be better to let the 3808 have total control of all speakers. I don't know what the actual impedance of the sub speaker is because the crossover is in the sub and is designed to run the speaker wires to the sub and then from the sub to the satellites, so there is nothing on the nameplate about that.



One of the advantages of a powered sub is that it lifts the load off of the 7 amps in the receiver. Leave things as they are. Why would it be advantageous to have the 3808 control the subwoofer? The amps in the AVR are designed for full-range use whereas the sub's amp is specifically designed for its driver.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15694797
> 
> 
> ....In any case, that's not what he's asking...



I respectfully disagree, that seems to be part of his question:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15694491
> 
> 
> ... the sub and is designed to run the speaker wires to the sub and then from the sub to the satellites, so there is nothing on the nameplate about that.




I do agree on this point, I stand corrected







:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15694797
> 
> 
> Don't think so, AFAIK, the LFE signal is not present in the L/R channels. (That's why you have the separate LFE output)...





And thanks EnergyOwner. That is what I was trying to say, apparently not as well as you did









Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## ShannonT

I went to this site: http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp 


Entered my S/N and it returned this:



> Quote:
> No applicable updates or upgrades are available for this model at this time. Please check back at a later date to see if an update or upgrade becomes available to enhance the performance of your unit.



Does that mean my unit already has the feature upgrade and current firmware?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15695009
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree, that seems to be part of his question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by earthbound
> 
> ... the sub and is designed to run the speaker wires to the sub and then from the sub to the satellites, so there is nothing on the nameplate about that.
Click to expand...


Oh yuck, I misread that part. If his sub only takes the speaker level output it's time to trade it in. It's not designed for real HT use!


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15693172
> 
> 
> I *think* his aim is to view his HDMI DirectTV via component from the 3808 to the TV, which is not possible.



My morning coffee hadn't fully kicked in. I stand corrected.


Then couldn't he just run only the component video from the DirecTV to the plasma? For daily use he can leave the projector left off turn on the plasma and the 3808 and he'll get the HD video and video for the daily use.


Leave the plasma off turn on the 3808 and the projection unit having HD a&v for nightly use.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/15695883
> 
> 
> My morning coffee hadn't fully kicked in. I stand corrected.
> 
> 
> Then couldn't he just run only the component video from the DirecTV to the plasma? For daily use he can leave the projector left off turn on the plasma and the 3808 and he'll get the HD video and video for the daily use.
> 
> 
> Leave the plasma off turn on the 3808 and the projection unit having HD a&v for nightly use.



I'm still not hitting on all 8 cylinders. There still is the PS3 to deal with. Nevermind. Not a good day for me to post.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15695354
> 
> 
> Oh yuck, I misread that part. If his sub only takes the speaker level output it's time to trade it in. It's not designed for real HT use!



I did a quick search, and the M & K subs I found had both speaker and line level inputs, so he should be OK....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/15695305
> 
> 
> I went to this site: http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp
> 
> 
> Entered my S/N and it returned this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean my unit already has the feature upgrade and current firmware?




I think that link always says that for some reason. You can check with your receiver (under Options...)


----------



## schmoppa

I run my PS3 (via HDMI), HTPC (via HDMI->DVI + optical audio), and Cable Box (via HD-PVR component and optical passthrough) through the 3808. I just added a Squeezebox Classic to run music (via optical audio), and since I keep my iTunes library and mp3s on the HTPC, ideally I'd like both the HTPC profile (on DVR) and whatever I set up for the Squeezebox to use the HTPC video input, but then the respective audio input from the HTPC or Squeezebox.


I tried doing this but did not succeed... can anyone suggest how I could get this to work?


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15696433
> 
> 
> I did a quick search, and the M & K subs I found had both speaker and line level inputs, so he should be OK....



Actually my M&K sub is "The Volkswoofer" model and is somewhere between 25 to 30 years old. I had to replace the speaker a few years ago because the foam suspension was disintegrating so it is almost like new (replacement from M&K).


Anyway, there is no line level input. It was designed to go between the amp and the left/right speakers, basically filtering out the low freqs and acting as a high pass filter for the satellites. It has a volume control which usually sits at 12 o'clock and a 3 position bass filter thingy that is always turned off. I'm not sure yet how to hook it up to the 3808, but I wouldn't mind doing a little rewiring to maybe add a line level input.


I just wondered if anyone is using a similar type sub and how they have it wired.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

I'll just have a hot steaming cup of "shut the hell up" now and let someone with a similar setup chime in







.........

Best,

snowtrooper1966


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/15697008
> 
> 
> I run my PS3 (via HDMI), HTPC (via HDMI->DVI + optical audio), and Cable Box (via HD-PVR component and optical passthrough) through the 3808. I just added a Squeezebox Classic to run music (via optical audio), and since I keep my iTunes library and mp3s on the HTPC, ideally I'd like both the HTPC profile (on DVR) and whatever I set up for the Squeezebox to use the HTPC video input, but then the respective audio input from the HTPC or Squeezebox.
> 
> 
> I tried doing this but did not succeed... can anyone suggest how I could get this to work?



Since both the Squeezebox and the HTPC use optical, you can't share the input. If you use the analog stereo outputs from the SqueezeBox and set the DVR input to auto, that would work but the HTPC would have to be off for the SqueezeBox to play (no optical signal).


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15697868
> 
> 
> Since both the Squeezebox and the HTPC use optical, you can't share the input. If you use the analog stereo outputs from the SqueezeBox and set the DVR input to auto, that would work but the HTPC would have to be off for the SqueezeBox to play (no optical signal).



Thanks for your response... so to clarify, you are saying I cannot share the video input?


What if I switch from optical to a digital coax audio cable on the Squeezebox? Is it that it is optical, or that it's digital?


If it's because it's digital, is the cause simply a technical limitation, or some sort of DRM limitation?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/15697936
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response... so to clarify, you are saying I cannot share the video input?
> 
> 
> What if I switch from optical to a digital coax audio cable on the Squeezebox? Is it that it is optical, or that it's digital?
> 
> 
> If it's because it's digital, is the cause simply a technical limitation, or some sort of DRM limitation?



No. The 3808 only supports one digital connection per "device". So the DVR source can support (an optical OR a coax OR an HDMI) AND an analog. If set to auto, it will switch to the analog if there is no digital signal present. To share a single connection, you could get a IR controlled toslink/coax switch.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15698450
> 
> 
> No. The 3808 only supports one digital connection per "device". So the DVR source can support (an optical OR a coax OR an HDMI) AND an analog. If set to auto, it will switch to the analog if there is no digital signal present. To share a single connection, you could get a IR controlled toslink/coax switch.



Just assign it to another input.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15698827
> 
> 
> Just assign it to another input.



Every time he wants to switch inputs?


----------



## Gary J

You can assign a device's HDMI and optical to different inputs.


----------



## J Ritt

Hi Guys,

I got my 3808 today, and ran through the basic setup. Despite my unit being brand new, but I'm not sure it has Dynamic EQ or Dynamic Volume included. I checked the firmware, and it is 1.97.


Am I reading this correct on the firmware tracking page that only units with A2.01 come with the feature pack installed??? http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs 
*

Firmware version A2.01 *LATEST* Feature Pack Upgraded units only - 3808/4308 owners report (firmware FPU/update only reported October 27, 2008 - Denon territory North America and Europe, Asia Pacific)*


If I should have Dyn EQ and Volume, where do I turn them on? I looked under Audio==> Room EQ, but all I show is Audyssey, Aud Byp., Aud. Flat, Manual, and Off. Is there another place where I can turn these features on, or do I need to download them? Thanks!


----------



## Schwa

Well guys, I could use some help. Earlier today I was streaming music over my LAN to my 3808 when suddenly the music just stopped. Since this is a pretty common occurance, I turned the receiver off and back on and hoped for things to resume as normal. They didn't...instead, I got the "Please wait... Connecting" message but the message never went away. Furthermore, the link lights next to Ethernet port on the back of the receiver stopped illuminating. And yes, my router cable and router are all fine, I double-checked.


Now, I've tried both types of reset and still haven't had any luck getting my network connectivity back. Denon tech support said to send the receiver in, and it's boxed up and ready to go, but I thought someone might have some insight into this problem that I haven't though of. Ideas?


----------



## bmorton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/15578889
> 
> 
> I'm from the USA. I purchased this receiver from Electronics Expo through Amazon. The label on the box says EU and the serial number is preventing me from downloading USA/Canada firmware updates. Is this a known problem with EE?



Just a follow-up on my receiver. I've since been able to download all of the firmware updates and Denon has accepted my paperwork for the free feature upgrade. Since the bar code with serial number and EU was included with the paperwork, I can only assume that the product was legit. Electronics Expo is an authorized dealer and they were very quick to respond to my questions. I've been very pleased with the receiver and Electronics Expo.


I've been out of the AV receiver world for several years (previous receiver was a Marantz SR8000). I'm very impressed with Audyssey. It made speaker calibration a piece of cake. And I don't know how I lived without Internet Radio in my receiver. It was very easy to setup and use. Denon did a nice job on this receiver. And thanks for all of the helpful setup information!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15699002
> 
> 
> You can assign a device's HDMI and optical to different inputs.



That's not the problem. Read his first post. He has 2 digital connections (2 optical or optical/coax) that he wants to use with his DVI/HDMI connected HTPC.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15699066
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my 3808 today, and ran through the basic setup. Despite my unit being brand new, but I'm not sure it has Dynamic EQ or Dynamic Volume included. I checked the firmware, and it is 1.97.
> 
> 
> Am I reading this correct on the firmware tracking page that only units with A2.01 come with the feature pack installed??? http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs
> *
> 
> Firmware version A2.01 *LATEST* Feature Pack Upgraded units only - 3808/4308 owners report (firmware FPU/update only reported October 27, 2008 - Denon territory North America and Europe, Asia Pacific)*
> 
> 
> If I should have Dyn EQ and Volume, where do I turn them on? I looked under Audio==> Room EQ, but all I show is Audyssey, Aud Byp., Aud. Flat, Manual, and Off. Is there another place where I can turn these features on, or do I need to download them? Thanks!



You're all feature pack'd up already. Use the PARA key on the remote for Dyn EQ/Vol. Don't forget to download the manual addendum from here: http://usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf 


EDIT: You also will want to do a firmware *update* (which is free).


----------



## J Ritt

EnergyOwner

I appreciate the reply, but unfortunately I don't think I have the update, despite the 1.97 firmware reading on my unit. I looked at p.3 of the addendum link you posted, and my menu tree does not have this "Audyssey Settings" option:

Audyssey Settings

· Room EQ

· Dynamic EQ

· Dynamic Volume

· Setting


My menu tree appears as follows:

Surr. Parameters

Tone

Room EQ

Night Mode

Audio Delay


Just to verify, I also checked under the Manual Setup menu, and I don't have these either:


HDMI Control

· Control

Power Off Control


No Rhapsody under "Network setup" either.


I don't have any of the new features.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15697120
> 
> 
> Actually my M&K sub is "The Volkswoofer" model and is somewhere between 25 to 30 years old. I had to replace the speaker a few years ago because the foam suspension was disintegrating so it is almost like new (replacement from M&K).
> 
> 
> Anyway, there is no line level input. It was designed to go between the amp and the left/right speakers, basically filtering out the low freqs and acting as a high pass filter for the satellites. It has a volume control which usually sits at 12 o'clock and a 3 position bass filter thingy that is always turned off. I'm not sure yet how to hook it up to the 3808, but I wouldn't mind doing a little rewiring to maybe add a line level input.
> 
> 
> I just wondered if anyone is using a similar type sub and how they have it wired.



My suggestion is only theory-based as I cannot check whether it'll work having a true 5.1 speaker set.

I'd try the following: Connect your sub and the front left and right speakers as intended by M&K and all other speakers you have to their respective output on the Denon. Then, in the Denon's settings, set anything as if you have large front speakers and no subwoofer. It ought to work out even with Audyssey since it simply measures the frequency response to the test tones and applies the needed EQ tuning for each channel. To optimize your sub's settings, I'd advise you check the audyssey thread. I remember having read an advisory there how you can do that by doing audyssey setup, checking the parameters it sets for the channels, changing your SW's settings accordingly and re-running audyssey until it fits.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15699747
> 
> 
> EnergyOwner
> 
> I appreciate the reply, but unfortunately I don't think I have the update, despite the 1.97 firmware reading on my unit. I looked at p.3 of the addendum link you posted, and my menu tree does not have this "Audyssey Settings" option:
> 
> • Audyssey Settings
> 
> · Room EQ
> 
> · Dynamic EQ
> 
> · Dynamic Volume
> 
> · Setting
> 
> 
> My menu tree appears as follows:
> 
> Surr. Parameters
> 
> Tone
> 
> Room EQ
> 
> Night Mode
> 
> Audio Delay
> 
> 
> Just to verify, I also checked under the Manual Setup menu, and I don't have these either:
> 
> 
> • HDMI Control
> 
> · Control
> 
> Power Off Control
> 
> 
> No Rhapsody under "Network setup" either.
> 
> 
> I don't have any of the new features.



FW version 1.97 was available for non Feature upgrade units, too. So you may well have a unit without the upgrade pack. 3808s sold with upgrade pack already built in ought to be labeled 3808A and they also should have an according label on their front plate.

But you can easily check via the GUI whether or not your unit is eligible for the feature upgrade: Setup menu > Manual config > Options > add new feature > check


----------



## J Ritt

Eyespy,

Thank you. I definitely did not have the new features installed on my version 1.97 unit, and I saw no 3080*A* designation anywhere on my unit. I did the free firmware update, followed by the feature pack upgrade, and I'm going the rebate route because I didn't want to wait. I followed all of the instructions and reran Audyssey. It was definitely a bit of a pain, and I wish my unit shipped with the upgrades. That said, everything seems to be working, and all upgrade features are present and functioning.


Now I just get to tinker and enjoy.







Thanks again.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J Ritt* /forum/post/15702031
> 
> 
> Eyespy,
> 
> Thank you. I definitely did not have the new features installed on my version 1.97 unit, and I saw no 3080*A* designation anywhere on my unit. I did the free firmware update, followed by the feature pack upgrade, and I'm going the rebate route because I didn't want to wait. I followed all of the instructions and reran Audyssey. It was definitely a bit of a pain, and I wish my unit shipped with the upgrades. That said, everything seems to be working, and all upgrade features are present and functioning.
> 
> 
> Now I just get to tinker and enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Ooops!







Apologies. I read your post as having *A*1.97. Late evening, tired eyes, sick children. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## schmoppa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/15697008
> 
> 
> I run my PS3 (via HDMI), HTPC (via HDMI->DVI + optical audio), and Cable Box (via HD-PVR component and optical passthrough) through the 3808. I just added a Squeezebox Classic to run music (via optical audio), and since I keep my iTunes library and mp3s on the HTPC, ideally I'd like both the HTPC profile (on DVR) and whatever I set up for the Squeezebox to use the HTPC video input, but then the respective audio input from the HTPC or Squeezebox.
> 
> 
> I tried doing this but did not succeed... can anyone suggest how I could get this to work?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner & Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The 3808 only supports one digital connection per "device". So the DVR source can support (an optical OR a coax OR an HDMI) AND an analog. If set to auto, it will switch to the analog if there is no digital signal present. To share a single connection, you could get a IR controlled toslink/coax switch.
> 
> 
> Just assign it to another input.
> 
> 
> Every time he wants to switch inputs?
> 
> 
> You can assign a device's HDMI and optical to different inputs.



Thanks to EnergyOwner and Gary J for chiming in.


I think part of the problem is I am confused about the difference (at least nomenclaturally) between physical input and input as listed in the menu. Inputs are on the back of the AVR, categorized by type of input (HDMI, optical, digital coax, etc) - or do you mean "input mode" in the AVR menu?. And I'm not exactly sure what you mean by device - physical device, or the modes like "SAT, DVR, VCR/IPOD,CD,DVD, etc).


Maybe this will help me clear up my own thinking:


I am using DVR mode for my HTPC (hooked in via DVI->HDMI cable into the HDMI2 input +optical into Optical3 input), and SAT mode for the Squeezebox (via Optical2), but I'd like to have the HTPC's video be used with the Squeezebox's SAT mode.


In the SAT mode, I go to OTHER -> Video Select -> DVR to attempt to use the DVR video input (does not seem to work). If I had been using an analog video input to DVR mode, would this have been the right place to go to share the input? Or am I doing it wrong, as suggested by Gary when he said "You can assign a device's HDMI and optical to different inputs."?


Thanks for any help!


----------



## boxker

Quick questions, does the feature upgrade remove the tone defeat/setting options?


the option to copy the audyssey settings to manual eq, will this allow me to make minimal changes to the audussey results?


The problem I am having is that the bass seems really thin when using audyssey, unless I use L/R bypass or audyssey off when listening to music, or at least rhapsody or music from my WHS.


I'm using a klipsch set up front. RF 82's for the fronts and a RF 52 for the center.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schmoppa* /forum/post/15703171
> 
> 
> Thanks to EnergyOwner and Gary J for chiming in.
> 
> 
> I think part of the problem is I am confused about the difference (at least nomenclaturally) between physical input and input as listed in the menu. Inputs are on the back of the AVR, categorized by type of input (HDMI, optical, digital coax, etc) - or do you mean "input mode" in the AVR menu?. And I'm not exactly sure what you mean by device - physical device, or the modes like "SAT, DVR, VCR/IPOD,CD,DVD, etc).
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help me clear up my own thinking:
> 
> 
> I am using DVR mode for my HTPC (hooked in via DVI->HDMI cable into the HDMI2 input +optical into Optical3 input), and SAT mode for the Squeezebox (via Optical2), but I'd like to have the HTPC's video be used with the Squeezebox's SAT mode.
> 
> 
> In the SAT mode, I go to OTHER -> Video Select -> DVR to attempt to use the DVR video input (does not seem to work). If I had been using an analog video input to DVR mode, would this have been the right place to go to share the input? Or am I doing it wrong, as suggested by Gary when he said "You can assign a device's HDMI and optical to different inputs."?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!



The names DVR/SAT/etc.. are just ways of referring to the sources. The optical/coax/HDMI and component inputs are completely re-assignable amongst the various sources so when you click on DVR on the remote, you could have Optical 3 for the audio and HDMI 2 for the video. What you can't have is two different digital audio inputs competing for the same source and you can't reassign the analog audio inputs. If you don't need digital input from the PC, then in the GUI set the audio input for the DVR source to the Squeezebox's optical input, set the HDMI to the HTPC's HDMI input and plug analog (red/white) cables from the HTPC into the analog inputs at the back labelled DVR (since the cannot be assigned). If you try to assign a single digital audio input to two sources, like DVR and SAT, the 3808 will drop the input from the source it was previously assigned to. This goes for HDMI video as well which is probably where the confusion is happening. You can't have the same HDMI connection used for both sources. When you assign one, the previous one is dropped.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15701931
> 
> 
> . . . in the Denon's settings, set anything as if you have large front speakers and no subwoofer. . . .



I guess I should try it that way first (duh, the way it was designed to be hooked up). I may still dig into the sub to see if I could add a line input.


Another idea I literally just had is to use one of my very old NAD amps gathering dust in the basement as a line level interface - running the 3808 sub out to the direct amp "in" on the NAD, which I can easily do because the NAD has a heavy wire jumper from the preamp out to the amp in. Then I could run 2 short speaker wire runs from the NAD to the sub. Hmmm . . . (insert mechanical sounds of rusty brain gears starting to turn here)!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15703494
> 
> 
> I guess I should try it that way first (duh, the way it was designed to be hooked up). I may still dig into the sub to see if I could add a line input.
> 
> 
> Another idea I literally just had is to use one of my very old NAD amps gathering dust in the basement as a line level interface - running the 3808 sub out to the direct amp "in" on the NAD, which I can easily do because the NAD has a heavy wire jumper from the preamp out to the amp in. Then I could run 2 short speaker wire runs from the NAD to the sub. Hmmm . . . (insert mechanical sounds of rusty brain gears starting to turn here)!



You may want to run the line into the pre-amp rather than the main in so that you could set the sub level using the NAD's volume control.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15703595
> 
> 
> You may want to run the line into the pre-amp rather than the main in so that you could set the sub level using the NAD's volume control.



The sub has its own volume control already so bypassing the NAD's preamp would be the cleanest way. Problem solved, and with no invasive rewiring (and possible destruction) of the sub!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15703695
> 
> 
> The sub has its own volume control already so bypassing the NAD's preamp would be the cleanest way. Problem solved, and with no invasive rewiring (and possible destruction) of the sub!



Super! Sounds like you have found your solution.


----------



## hansangb

Is anyone having issues with Rhapsody disconnects? I'm helping someone with this on the feature/upgrade thread but I figured folks on this thread might be able to help.


If you are having issues, could you answer the following questions?


1) So what do I have to do, just listen to it until it craps out?

2) Does the GUI show "disconnected" when it happens? i.e. How would i know something went wrong?

3) Does it happen at any time?

4) Is it completely random?

5) Any "stations" or genre's that happens more than others?

6) Does time of day matter?


Finally, could you try speakeasy's speedtest (pick the closest server to you) and post the d/l, u/l speeds?


----------



## Nickff

When I watch Blu-Ray movies my display only reports 24-bit color. I was under the impression it should report 36-bit.


Is there a setting in the 3808 that might be limiting my Blu-Ray player?


----------



## bfdtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/15706410
> 
> 
> When I watch Blu-Ray movies my display only reports 24-bit color. I was under the impression it should report 36-bit.



Blu-ray movies do not support deep color; 24-bit is all you get.


The only potential source of "deep color" content for the forseeable future is games. The BD spec does not support it for movies.


----------



## daimlerguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/15707195
> 
> 
> Blu-ray movies do not support deep color; 24-bit is all you get.
> 
> 
> The only potential source of "deep color" content for the forseeable future is games. The BD spec does not support it for movies.



When I watch Blu-ray movies on my Pro-111, it says it is displaying 36-bit. The 24-bit doesn't make sense...if BD does not supprt 36-bit, why would the display say it is showing 36-bit?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfdtv* /forum/post/15707195
> 
> 
> Blu-ray movies do not support deep color; 24-bit is all you get.
> 
> 
> The only potential source of "deep color" content for the forseeable future is games. The BD spec does not support it for movies.



How about some cameras?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daimlerguy* /forum/post/15707255
> 
> 
> When I watch Blu-ray movies on my Pro-111, it says it is displaying 36-bit. The 24-bit doesn't make sense...if BD does not supprt 36-bit, why would the display say it is showing 36-bit?



Your display is upscaling (faking) to it.


----------



## clax170

So I'm a proud father of a one week old Denon. Learning a lot about it. i haven't gone through all the posts but need help.


I have a 6.1 surround set up (from my old receiver). I want to use the denon as a 6.1 for now until I wire up for 7.1.


I can't seem to get the back speaker to be found during the audyssey test. I've set the receiver to have one rear center, played with the loudness (up to+5db. No sound)


the audyssey doesn't even offer a 6.1 check. ONly a 5.1 adn 7.1 when I do 7.1 the rear center makes noise then it looks for the other one which is not there, and after the test tones, says no speaker and won't let me continue.


any advice would be most helpful.


Should I wire the speaker to the left rear center or right rear center?


Other than that, it's great and I'm really learning and enjoying.


One other question: is there a macro function on the remote? if so, how do you set it up?


I would love for my wife to be able to press one button and turn on the tv, amp, and fios box instead of each separately.


thanks for any help I get


Craig


----------



## daimlerguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15707489
> 
> 
> Your display is upscaling (faking) to it.



Ahhh...


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15709066
> 
> 
> So I'm a proud father of a one week old Denon. Learning a lot about it. i haven't gone through all the posts but need help.
> 
> 
> I have a 6.1 surround set up (from my old receiver). I want to use the denon as a 6.1 for now until I wire up for 7.1.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get the back speaker to be found during the audyssey test. I've set the receiver to have one rear center, played with the loudness (up to+5db. No sound)
> 
> 
> the audyssey doesn't even offer a 6.1 check. ONly a 5.1 adn 7.1 when I do 7.1 the rear center makes noise then it looks for the other one which is not there, and after the test tones, says no speaker and won't let me continue.
> 
> 
> any advice would be most helpful.
> 
> 
> Should I wire the speaker to the left rear center or right rear center?
> 
> 
> Other than that, it's great and I'm really learning and enjoying.
> 
> 
> One other question: is there a macro function on the remote? if so, how do you set it up?
> 
> 
> I would love for my wife to be able to press one button and turn on the tv, amp, and fios box instead of each separately.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help I get
> 
> 
> Craig




Greetings!

I believe for proper surround processing (PLIIc, Matrix, EX and discreet), you need to hook up the rear surround to the _*SURROUND BACK/AMP ASSIGN*_ speaker connection on the back of the 3808ci. If you are only using one channel (6.1) the manual says to hook up to the left output terminal.

You will then need to go into the Denon's _*OPTIONS>AMP ASSIGN*_ menu and switch for *ZONE 2* (default setting) to _*7.1*_. The speaker(s) will then show up in the _*SPEAKER SETUP*_ menu, and should be active for the Audessey. I have done the above two steps for my 7.1 setup this past week, but not the Audessey calibration, so not 100 percent sure on that.


I have an unanswered question from a few pages back:

_*Following the menu tree: PARAMETERS>AUDIO>SURR PERAMETERS> I found SB CH OUT.

This includes selectable playback modes:

OFF

NON MTRX

MTRX ON

PLIIx CINEMA

PLIIx MUSIC

If I could only get a grip on the matrix/non martix PLIIx processing......*_


I think the answer to that would help anyone setting up the surround backs on the 3808ci.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## clax170

THank you for getting back to me. I will try and let you know how it goes.


I'm updating the firmware as I type this. What can I expect from this?


I haven't checked there website about it, wanted to hear from those who have done it.


thanks again


Craig


ps. any macro function capabilities?


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Clax, I have not updated firmware, as I have had mine for a year and need to cough up 100 bucks for the feature package upgrade.

There is a "System Call " function that I believe operates as a macro (3 available?), as seen on page 63 of the (PDF, online) manual.

Enjoy!

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## clax170

I downloaded the firmware updates.


I set up everything as described

7.1

surround a

no surround b

1 small spkr center rear


when I went to the audyssey it gave me only 5.1 and 7.1 options

chose 7.1 and did the tone test.


did not find the other speaker (that isn't there)

won't let me continue, must retry.


not sure what to do now



-Craig


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15710523
> 
> 
> I downloaded the firmware updates.
> 
> 
> I set up everything as described
> 
> 7.1
> 
> surround a
> 
> no surround b
> 
> 1 small spkr center rear
> 
> 
> when I went to the audyssey it gave me only 5.1 and 7.1 options
> 
> chose 7.1 and did the tone test.
> 
> 
> did not find the other speaker (that isn't there)
> 
> won't let me continue, must retry.
> 
> 
> not sure what to do now
> 
> 
> 
> -Craig



I don't think there IS a 6.1 setup for this receiver. I think you'll set it up as 7.1 (not sure i understand your "1 small spkr center rear" though). Your paragraph reads 7.1 with surrounds a, no b, but a small center rear?


----------



## clax170

Sorry I'm not being clear.


my old receiver allowed for 6.1 surround sound.


This Denon has 7.1


I have the 5.1 working (two fronts L/R, cc, two rears L/R, sub)


I want my 6th speaker which is centered between the L/R rears to work too.


This isn't working. Do I need to run another wire and hook up two rear centers (between the L/R rear)? This then would be 7.1 (which eventually I want) but a lot of time/work I don't have. (to do it neatly so that the wires are hid, means ripping up the trim work (that we just had painted and installed) and then covering it back up).


here's a crude map


L C R (Front)


Sub



L R (rear)


6th spkr


Just trying to make the 6th speaker work. If the denon doesn't have a 6.1 capability then I"ll stick to 5.1 and eventually get the 7th wire run.


thanks for all your help. I hope I was more clear so you can better help.


-Craig


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15710707
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not being clear.
> 
> 
> 
> my old receiver allowed for 6.1 surround sound.
> 
> 
> This Denon has 7.1
> 
> 
> I have the 5.1 working (two fronts L/R, cc, two rears L/R, sub)
> 
> 
> I want my 6th speaker which is centered between the L/R rears to work too.
> 
> 
> This isn't working. Do I need to run another wire and hook up two rear centers (between the L/R rear)? This then would be 7.1 (which eventually I want) but a lot of time/work I don't have. (to do it neatly so that the wires are hid, means ripping up the trim work (that we just had painted and installed) and then covering it back up).
> 
> 
> here's a crude map
> 
> 
> L C R (Front)
> 
> 
> Sub
> 
> 
> 
> L R (rear)
> 
> 
> 6th spkr
> 
> 
> Just trying to make the 6th speaker work. If the denon doesn't have a 6.1 capability then I"ll stick to 5.1 and eventually get the 7th wire run.
> 
> 
> thanks for all your help. I hope I was more clear so you can better help.
> 
> 
> -Craig



Ok - my system is 7.1 so I don't remember what i selected when i went and made Zone 2 the back surrounds SO have you tried not setting the system to 7.1 and allowing the system to 'find' the 6th speaker vs setting 7.1 from the Menu?


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15710523
> 
> 
> I downloaded the firmware updates.
> 
> 
> I set up everything as described
> 
> 7.1
> 
> surround a
> 
> no surround b
> 
> 1 small spkr center rear
> 
> 
> when I went to the audyssey it gave me only 5.1 and 7.1 options
> 
> chose 7.1 and did the tone test.
> 
> 
> did not find the other speaker (that isn't there)
> 
> won't let me continue, must retry.
> 
> 
> not sure what to do now
> 
> 
> 
> -Craig




There should be 2 selections for 7.1 in the "configuration" step of Audyssey setup....


7.1(B) and 7.1.


Try selecting 7.1


If you still get the error message, check to see if there is a "skip" option.


Did you connect the single surround back to the LEFT surround back speaker terminal?


According to the PDF manual, in the manual setup/speaker configuration section, you can tell the 3808ci that there is only one surround back, so there must be a way to do this in the Audyseey...

Hopefully if you are still having issues after trying the above, someone with this setup can chime in.

Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## rich251076

Well, I finally fired up my 3808 and ran Audessey.


Audessey configured my fronts to large and I couldnt for the life in me hear my sub until I really jacked it up - even then I was expecting a lot more out of it.


I tried LFE, then I tried LFE + Main. My sub was setup according to the audessey instructions, prior to running setup.


I couldn't think of how to overide the audessey setup to set my fronts to small, to see if this makes a difference.


p.s Sub is a BIC H-100, plugged in with a monster cable. Yes the sub was pwrd on. I did here the sub fire, but it was very very weak.


Mains were bic ht-88 towers, and ht-85 center.


Please help me obtain pant wetting bass.


On another note, I love the 3808 so far. This is my first a/v system so please be gentle










R


----------



## pj121391

Looking for some feedback is anyone out there using Power Amps to push their 3808CI? If so what are you using and how are the results before and after? Currently I have a Great Speaker system "Def Techs" Bp7004's, CLR2500, 4-BPX's for Surround and a Supercube II. I just feel I not getting enough POWER. Looking to take the next step, any suggestions will be kindly taken.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich251076* /forum/post/15712119
> 
> 
> Well, I finally fired up my 3808 and ran Audessey.
> 
> 
> Audessey configured my fronts to large and I couldnt for the life in me hear my sub until I really jacked it up - even then I was expecting a lot more out of it.
> 
> 
> I tried LFE, then I tried LFE + Main. My sub was setup according to the audessey instructions, prior to running setup.
> 
> 
> I couldn't think of how to overide the audessey setup to set my fronts to small, to see if this makes a difference.
> 
> 
> p.s Sub is a BIC H-100, plugged in with a monster cable. Yes the sub was pwrd on. I did here the sub fire, but it was very very weak.
> 
> 
> Mains were bic ht-88 towers, and ht-85 center.
> 
> 
> Please help me obtain pant wetting bass.
> 
> 
> On another note, I love the 3808 so far. This is my first a/v system so please be gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R




Sorry I don't remember off the top of my head but I think that you need to go to speaker setup and switch your speakers to small. My recommendation is to set the sub to LFE with speakers set to small.


Try this to help you with Auddyssey http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895


----------



## pj121391

Looking for some feedback...Currently my Speaker System is BP7004's, CLR2500, 4-BPX's for Surround and a Supercube II. I have a Denon 3808CI for Receiver. I feel my Speakers have so much more Potential that my Amp is not giving them so I looking for suggestions on Seperate Power Amps, does anyone have similar setups that are using Power Amps for extra POWER. Any suggestions or feedback is Kindly Welcome.


----------



## heatwave3

For those that have their 3808 hooked up to the internet: is it possible to access an on-line xm account without having to use a computer? Does the 3808 provide any access through the OSD to access an xm on-line account to play the channels through the sound system?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/15713014
> 
> 
> Looking for some feedback...Currently my Speaker System is BP7004's, CLR2500, 4-BPX's for Surround and a Supercube II. I have a Denon 3808CI for Receiver. I feel my Speakers have so much more Potential that my Amp is not giving them so I looking for suggestions on Seperate Power Amps, does anyone have similar setups that are using Power Amps for extra POWER. Any suggestions or feedback is Kindly Welcome.



I'm using a Rotel RMB-1085 Class D amp with my 3808. The Rotel delivers 5x100W, but since it's Class D, the impact is much greater than you might think for 100W. The amp is small and stays cool, which works well for me since my setup is in a cabinet. I'm driving B&W 805S, HTM4S, and SCMS speakers in a 5.1 setup, and they sound excellent. I never compared to using the Denon's internal amps directly, since I already had the Rotel when I got the Denon, and hooked it up from the start.


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15696905
> 
> 
> I think that link always says that for some reason. You can check with your receiver (under Options...)



I tried to do this over the weekend and wasn't able to, unless I was doing something wrong.


I just moved and have no Internet connection. Do you have to have it connected to the Internet before you can see if updates are available?


----------



## ShannonT

I hooked up my new 3808 this weekend for the first time. I have to say I'm very impressed and I haven't even ran Audyssey. I'm going from an ~12yr old Denon AVR-2700. The receiver is a little daunting and I haven't done anything config wise yet, but it sounds great right out of the box. 5.1 in HT is noticeably better than the 2700. You could more easily tell where the speakers were at with the old setup. Music is more refined as well. It just seems effortless. Begging me to keep cranking the volume.


I can't wait until I run Audyssey. I'm in the process of installing the acoustic treatments and wanted to wait until those were complete before running it.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15710393
> 
> 
> Clax, I have not updated firmware, as I have had mine for a year and need to cough up 100 bucks for the feature package upgrade.
> 
> There is a "System Call " function that I believe operates as a macro (3 available?), as seen on page 63 of the (PDF, online) manual.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



You can update firmware without getting (and paying for) the Feature Package Upgrade.


----------



## clax170

Wryker wrote:


"Ok - my system is 7.1 so I don't remember what i selected when i went and made Zone 2 the back surrounds SO have you tried not setting the system to 7.1 and allowing the system to 'find' the 6th speaker vs setting 7.1 from the Menu?"


How does the system find the 6th speaker? What should I set the system to in order to find this speaker?


thanks


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/15712168
> 
> 
> Looking for some feedback is anyone out there using Power Amps to push their 3808CI? If so what are you using and how are the results before and after? Currently I have a Great Speaker system "Def Techs" Bp7004's, CLR2500, 4-BPX's for Surround and a Supercube II. I just feel I not getting enough POWER. Looking to take the next step, any suggestions will be kindly taken.



To be honest with you, your 3808 has enough power for those speakers. Im running 7001's, CLR3000, BPVX and SCRef and I have no problem having my neighbors knocking on my door asking me to turn it down.


You must take note though, DefTechs dont really like Audyssey that much. Ive been playing with it for a while and felt like something was missing. Went back to the old measuring tape and SPL meter and boom, they awoke.


You cant just hook these things up and assume that right out of the box it will all sound peachy. It takes time and massaging as well as placement of speakers to get it right.


Its a hobby and it could take your whole life to find that "eureka" moment. When you do though, its well worth it.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15712228
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't remember off the top of my head but I think that you need to go to speaker setup and switch your speakers to small. My recommendation is to set the sub to LFE with speakers set to small.
> 
> 
> Try this to help you with Auddyssey http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895



Why just LFE and not LFE+Main (I have mine LFE+Main)?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15714908
> 
> 
> Wryker wrote:
> 
> 
> "Ok - my system is 7.1 so I don't remember what i selected when i went and made Zone 2 the back surrounds SO have you tried not setting the system to 7.1 and allowing the system to 'find' the 6th speaker vs setting 7.1 from the Menu?"
> 
> 
> How does the system find the 6th speaker? What should I set the system to in order to find this speaker?
> 
> 
> thanks



I haven't checked the manual but I'm fairly sure there is mention of how to set it up to 6.1 when using Audyssey (as someone suggested in an earlier post).


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/15714722
> 
> 
> Do you have to have it connected to the
> 
> Internet before you can see if updates are available?



Yes.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/15714827
> 
> 
> You can update firmware without getting (and paying for) the Feature Package Upgrade.



Thanks, I do realize this. "If it aint broke, don't fix it". I have had no problems with the firmware as installed. The only reason I would upgrade firmware at this point is to have access to the feature package upgrade...

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15710547
> 
> 
> I don't think there IS a 6.1 setup for this receiver. I think you'll set it up as 7.1 (not sure i understand your "1 small spkr center rear" though). Your paragraph reads 7.1 with surrounds a, no b, but a small center rear?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15715180
> 
> 
> I haven't checked the manual but I'm fairly sure there is mention of how to set it up to 6.1 when using Audyssey (as someone suggested in an earlier post).



Not too sure we are helping the OP with conflicting posts like above...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15711018
> 
> 
> There should be 2 selections for 7.1 in the "configuration" step of Audyssey setup....
> 
> 
> 7.1(B) and 7.1.
> 
> 
> Try selecting 7.1
> 
> 
> If you still get the error message, check to see if there is a "skip" option.
> 
> 
> Did you connect the single surround back to the LEFT surround back speaker terminal?
> 
> 
> According to the PDF manual, in the manual setup/speaker configuration section, you can tell the 3808ci that there is only one surround back, so there must be a way to do this in the Audyseey...
> 
> Hopefully if you are still having issues after trying the above, someone with this setup can chime in.
> 
> Best,
> 
> James
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I looked briefly in th PDF manual, and did NOT see anything about setting up for 6.1 Audyssey, but DID see setup for 6.1 in the manual setup section as mentioned in my post quoted above.



Wryker, I am not trying to throw you under the bus or call you out. I just think it can be confusing enough with the manual being unclear, the OP cannot benefit if he is sent conflicting info like the two posts you submitted within two pages (16 posts) of each other.....



As I mentioned above, hopefully someone who has successfully run Audyssey for a 6.1 setup can chime in and help the OP, clax170.



Again, not trying to flame anyone, just help the OP.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15715174
> 
> 
> Why just LFE and not LFE+Main (I have mine LFE+Main)?



You may of course stick with LFE+Main. If your fronts are really that large and low frequency potent, then setting only LFE would result in truthful music presentation w/o "artificially" enhancing bass by use of the sub. But the Sub would play the dedicated LFE-track of movie soundtracks.

Concerning your primary questions: how did Audyssey set the crossover frequency? If it is set very low, e.g. 40Hz, then maybe your front speakers do really reproduce those low frequencies. Audyssey might even be right, then, setting the Sub's level that low.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15716122
> 
> 
> Not too sure we are helping the OP with conflicting posts like above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked briefly in th PDF manual, and did NOT see anything about setting up for 6.1 Audyssey, but DID see setup for 6.1 in the manual setup section as mentioned in my post quoted above.



Just to be sure you followed the manual's advice:

Prior to running Audyssey's auto speaker recognition, set Amp Assign to 7.1 (Setup>Manual configuration>Options>Amp Assign) AND Audyssey's Speaker Options to 7.1 (not 7.1(B)). Is the single surround back speaker wired to SBL (left surround back channel as the other guy already advised).

THEN try speaker recognition and keep patient







Of course, Audyssey sends its test tones even to the non-wired SBR channel waiting for acoustic feedback and getting none.

What does audyssey reply then when it states being done?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15715174
> 
> 
> Why just LFE and not LFE+Main (I have mine LFE+Main)?



Because with LFE+Main the Mains are uncorrected by Audyssey below what it finds is their -3dB point resulting in muddy, boomy base.


----------



## clax170

Thank you all for trying to help.

First, what is OP? is that original post and not some newbie slam?










Secondly, I need to check to make sure that it is wired to the left channel surround (I'm pretty sure it is though)


I've set it to 7.1

I've identified the configuration with one small rear spkr.

when I run Audyssey it send tones to all the speakers including the one single rear but when it's finished it says


ex.

front left phase (it's wired correctly so I ignore)

rear left/right (whichever one) none


It will not let me skip or continue only retry or cancel.


I appreciate all your help. I'm going to check the rear speaker wire hook up and run it all again. I'll keep you posted.


also,


What does WAF stand for? is it wife and family? so many abbreviations so little time...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15715174
> 
> 
> Why just LFE and not LFE+Main (I have mine LFE+Main)?




In my case although my mains are capable of some bass my sub is way better. So my mains are set to small. By setting them to small the AVR automatically routes the bass below the crossover to the sub. The LFE+Mains is "double bass" sending the bass to both the sub and mains. Also Auddysey's filters are much better (8x resolution I think) on the sub than the rest of the speakers because most room problems happen in the lower frequencies. Anyway that's just how I do it if you are happy with your sound that's all that matters.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15716548
> 
> 
> Thank you all for trying to help.
> 
> ex.
> 
> front left phase (it's wired correctly so I ignore)
> 
> rear left/right (whichever one) none



I got a phase error on a correctly wired front speaker, too. But that was due to acoustic misplacement (speaker sound was blocked by a PC monitor). I improved the speaker's positioning, and the phase error was no longer displayed.

As I myself only have a 5.1 system, I can only guess, but could it be that you wired some of your satellites to surround B instead of surround back or surround A?

I would like to know the meaning of your quoted abbreviations, too, by the way ;-).


----------



## porschefanatic

Just took delivery of my new receiver from the UPS driver. Good thing 6ave double boxed it as there was a fist sized hole punched through the outer box. It looks like the outer box and all the peanuts did their job as the inner box is untouched. I won't have time to hook up the receiver until this weekend but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## EnergyOwner

OP = Original Post or Original Poster

WAF = Wife Acceptance Factor or Wife Appreciation Factor


and for future reference


SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Gary J

WTF is WTF?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15716637
> 
> 
> In my case although my mains are capable of some bass my sub is way better. So my mains are set to small. By setting them to small the AVR automatically routes the bass below the crossover to the sub. The LFE+Mains is "double bass" sending the bass to both the sub and mains. Also Auddysey's filters are much better (8x resolution I think) on the sub than the rest of the speakers because most room problems happen in the lower frequencies. Anyway that's just how I do it if you are happy with your sound that's all that matters.



Audyssey set my fronts to 'large' which surprised me so I've opted to leave it as-is w/the LFE+Main..maybe someday i'll try it the other way to see i hear any 'difference'.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15715174
> 
> 
> Why just LFE and not LFE+Main (I have mine LFE+Main)?




From my understanding, LFE+Mains only has an affect if the front speakers are set to large. With small front speakers, both setting produce the same results. With large speakers and LFE+mains, the bass that is sent to the front speakers is also routed to the sub for "double bass"


PS - the "large" and "small" designations are missleading IMO. What it really means is Full Range no crossover (large) and crossover applied (small). To me that would better convey what is happening with each setting and probably help some people get over the hesitance to set their floor standing speakers to "small."


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15717570
> 
> 
> Audyssey set my fronts to 'large' which surprised me so I've opted to leave it as-is w/the LFE+Main..maybe someday i'll try it the other way to see i hear any 'difference'.



Audyssey doesn't set the speakers to large or small. That's the manufaturers decision. If you don't set the speakers to small, then the Audyssey determined crossover are meaningless.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15713353
> 
> 
> For those that have their 3808 hooked up to the internet: is it possible to access an on-line xm account without having to use a computer? Does the 3808 provide any access through the OSD to access an xm on-line account to play the channels through the sound system?



Any quick feedback on this earlier post at all?????


----------



## dklanecky

I've read through the forum (it's taken a few days sneaking in time here and there) and have what seems to be a fairly simple setup based on what everyone else here is running.


DTV HD box running to the 3808 via HDMI, a Panasonic Blue Ray player running to the 3808 via HDMI, and a HDMI cable running to the Panasonic 50" Plasma. Not hooked up to the internet yet. All equipment is new within the last 6 months.


Speakers (5.1 system) are Monitor Audio 225 centers and rears, and 270 mains. System looks and sounds very very nice in my 13' x 20' family room, but I've never seen the HD audio input on the the left side of the 3808 screen indicating it's getting the HD audio signal from my blu ray movies.


Can someone help me with the correct settings in the receiver? I swear I've been through the 3808 setup screens so many times that I'm now hopelessly confused. Everything is sounding and looking good otherwise, except no HD audio.


Thanks!


----------



## Gary J

Are you sure you selected a HD audio track in the player? And it's called Blu-ray.


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15715152
> 
> 
> To be honest with you, your 3808 has enough power for those speakers. Im running 7001's, CLR3000, BPVX and SCRef and I have no problem having my neighbors knocking on my door asking me to turn it down.
> 
> 
> You must take note though, DefTechs dont really like Audyssey that much. Ive been playing with it for a while and felt like something was missing. Went back to the old measuring tape and SPL meter and boom, they awoke.
> 
> 
> You cant just hook these things up and assume that right out of the box it will all sound peachy. It takes time and massaging as well as placement of speakers to get it right.
> 
> 
> Its a hobby and it could take your whole life to find that "eureka" moment. When you do though, its well worth it.



Thanks for your input maybe this is the answer I was looking for, coming from owning a 10yr old top of the line A3090 Yahama that could ROCK the Neighbors house 200ft away to buying the Denon a year ago just seems that Audssey makes things very well balanced in the movie area but on TV and Music it leaves me yearning for more Power. I'll dig out my trusty SPL meter and tape and see it this is what I'm looking for.


----------



## clax170

Well, I hooked my 6th speaker into the left channel on the surround and it found it.


Thank you to all of you who helped especially Snowtrooper1966 and Wryker.


I will finish Audyssey and do the calculations and hopefully be good to go.


I've ordered Orb speakers and can't wait for them to come and see how they sound.


-Craig


----------



## clax170

Does anyone have the wireless i-pod dock? does it sound good?


has anyone hooked up their ipod directly to the...let's say cd input and play it directly from the ipod?


just curios about the sound


-craig


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15720221
> 
> 
> Well, I hooked my 6th speaker into the left channel on the surround and it found it.
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you who helped especially Snowtrooper1966 and Wryker.
> 
> 
> I will finish Audyssey and do the calculations and hopefully be good to go.
> 
> 
> I've ordered Orb speakers and can't wait for them to come and see how they sound.
> 
> 
> -Craig



Glad to hear it and I apologize if my posts confused you. Being at work I can't access all my 'stuff' like I can when I'm home.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15720221
> 
> 
> Well, I hooked my 6th speaker into the left channel on the surround and it found it.
> 
> 
> Thank you to all of you who helped especially Snowtrooper1966 and Wryker.
> 
> 
> I will finish Audyssey and do the calculations and hopefully be good to go.
> 
> 
> I've ordered Orb speakers and can't wait for them to come and see how they sound.
> 
> 
> -Craig



Sweet!

What were the specific problems, just to help others avoid your conumdrum.

Where WAS the sixth speaker hooked up?

What WAS selected and what finally worked during the "configuration" step of Audyssey setup 7.1(B) and 7.1?

Glad you are all hooked up!

Now after all that, I'll bet you going 7.1 with the Orbs









Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dklanecky* /forum/post/15718588
> 
> 
> I've read through the forum (it's taken a few days sneaking in time here and there) and have what seems to be a fairly simple setup based on what everyone else here is running.
> 
> 
> DTV HD box running to the 3808 via HDMI, a Panasonic Blue Ray player running to the 3808 via HDMI, and a HDMI cable running to the Panasonic 50" Plasma. Not hooked up to the internet yet. All equipment is new within the last 6 months.
> 
> 
> Speakers (5.1 system) are Monitor Audio 225 centers and rears, and 270 mains. System looks and sounds very very nice in my 13' x 20' family room, but I've never seen the HD audio input on the the left side of the 3808 screen indicating it's getting the HD audio signal from my blu ray movies.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with the correct settings in the receiver? I swear I've been through the 3808 setup screens so many times that I'm now hopelessly confused. Everything is sounding and looking good otherwise, except no HD audio.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



In the surround mode make sure you select standard which will automatically decode the audio signal-right above 7 channel stereo selection


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/15712168
> 
> 
> Looking for some feedback is anyone out there using Power Amps to push their 3808CI? If so what are you using and how are the results before and after? Currently I have a Great Speaker system "Def Techs" Bp7004's, CLR2500, 4-BPX's for Surround and a Supercube II. I just feel I not getting enough POWER. Looking to take the next step, any suggestions will be kindly taken.



I to have been debating this also. I don't think power is the reason I was thinking of trying this out. We have 2 pairs of Monitor Audio GS10's with the matching Center matched up with a Epic Caliber sub and pretty happy with it.

We are in the process of upgrading our fronts to Monitor Audio GS20's, so I started to wonder whether the 3808 will be able to supply enough power to them(GS20's), since the the 20's are rated at 6 ohms including the Center(the 10's are 8 ohms).

I started searching around and found the Emotiva thread and started reading. Emotiva was having a pretty decent sale and their Amps got pretty good reviews.

I got pros & cons about the idea but in the end I felt that for the price it might be worth looking into taking a gamble on this.

Some said that in order to have a *possibility* to hear a difference,you would have to double the power.

My train of thought is that since the 3808 is listed as 130 watts x 7 and I think no one would be surprised if the truth be told it was significantly lower, I would try this.

Well *if* the 3808 is actually at 100 watts(for my 5.1) per channel then maybe adding the Emotiva XPA-3(200 watts X 3) might double the power .

Well long story short







I ordered the XPA-3 and plan on having it(XPA-3) power the front left & right and the center and let the internal amps on the 3808 power the rest.

Once I get the XPA-3 and hook it up and compare I will write a layman's review of what I thought for anyone that is interested.

Here is a picture of our modest set up for those who are interested: 
__
https://flic.kr/p/2949739002
​


----------



## latonline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latonline* /forum/post/15609462
> 
> 
> Love:
> 
> Sound quality, HDMI switching, other features. And the beautiful appearance.
> 
> 
> Hate:
> 
> User interface(GUI), user manual (matches the awkward GUI), Denon releasing "feature" firmware update and charging $$$ for it, last weekend's snafu.
> 
> 
> Last weekend's snafu:
> 
> Installed in Dec, 2007, updated firmware to v 01.57(main). System was perfect for 1 year. Last week had two incidents where HDMI output stopped. Reset system, all OK. Then Sunday, no HDMI output period. Tried eveything(CPU reset), finally moved to my computer room, connected stand-alone HDMI TV and 2 old Infinity speakers, still no HDMI. So I decided as a last resort to update the firmware, but first displayed current levels for various elements. Main firmware showed v 01.57, all others were ZEROs. I have no idea how it(fw) was corrupted. Called Denon this morning (after trying update which naturally failed because the existing fw was corrupt). They say I have to send unit to dealer, did that today. Disappointed.
> 
> 
> Has anyone out there heard of anything other than user or network error during a firmware update that would corrupt the firmware. My system is in a controlled environment(power, no kids, light use)? Somehow it became corrupt during normal use, or through some sort of component related failure.



I hope there aren't many other 3808 owners that experience this problem, but just in case here is the scoop(according to George Meyer TV Los Angeles, one of Denon's authorized repair centers). The HDMI board failed. This is why various firmware elements got zeroed out(corrupted). Now waiting for the part to be received, installed, tested(hopefully) and my system returned. I was locked in a tie between the Denon and Pioneer Elite and basically threw a coin and Denon won. I am not sure that I did.


----------



## myrison

You can find several independent power tests of the Denon 3808. Like this one from home theater mag .


5 channels driven into 8 ohms = ~118 watts. Note that this is fine for testing, but in reality, you're never going to have a situation in which all channels are being driven to their max load at the same time, so the numbers here are not as good a representation of what power to really expect from the Denon in most situations.


In their two-channel test, it hits 186 watts into 8-ohms and almost 240 watts into 4. Somewhere between the two numbers (the test results for 5 channels driven versus 2-channels driven) lies the actual max output you'd achieve in a normal-use 5.1 channel listening situation.


Also, keep in mind that doubling your power enables an increase in max SPL of 3 dB (most people describe a difference of 3 dB as "slightly louder"). Power requirements are exponential, so to find an amp that makes a noticeable difference over the very capable internal power supply of the Denon, you're going to have to buy something extremely powerful. Even then, you'd have to be listening in a large room and/or at very large volumes to tap into that extra power.


With all that said, I hope the new amps do make a difference to you, I'll look forward to reading your feedback.


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15660878
> 
> 
> Today was a bad day for me. Everything was working fine with my 3808. I turned it off for while 'cause I needed to go out, when I returned home I switched it on, selected the CD player and no sound at all, no GUI, nothing. When I looked at the AVR display I _noticed that the input signal channel and signal indicators were not lit_ so I assumed that no signal was being received by the receiver. I unplugged it from the power outlet, did a couple of hard reset and it did work for a few seconds, but then again it all went silent. I ran out of ideas, can't think of anything else to check, so I guess it's time to send it to Denon technical support. Everything else works, just no signal is being received so no sound at all. Any ideas....suggestions?????



I got back the AVR from the repair shop. It turns out that according to the "Service Performed" receipt, they had to replace a "Digital PWB" P/N 1U-3799E, and a "IC" P/N 2690241002. Does anybody know what those things are???? It has been working fine, now. The funny part is that it only took me like 15 minutes to have everything hooked up and running. I still remember the first time I brought it home, I just couldn't figure out for hours what went where, and if I looked at the manual I'd get even more confused







. Now that I think about it, it's not hard at all, and I even found the manual very instructive.


----------



## stretch35

is it true that if video goes into denon via hdmi from ps3, I have to use hdmi to tv? my crt rptv only has 1 component 1080i input, currently using denon 3805 with component switching but has no support for advanced audio of blu/hd dvd..will have to check and see if ps3 can send video via component with audio separtly via hdmi..anyone try something similar


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latonline* /forum/post/15721306
> 
> 
> I hope there aren't many other 3808 owners that experience this problem, but just in case here is the scoop(according to George Meyer TV Los Angeles, one of Denon's authorized repair centers). The HDMI board failed. This is why various firmware elements got zeroed out(corrupted). Now waiting for the part to be received, installed, tested(hopefully) and my system returned. I was locked in a tie between the Denon and Pioneer Elite and basically threw a coin and Denon won. I am not sure that I did.



So was the problem caused by the update or just coincidence?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch35* /forum/post/15722553
> 
> 
> is it true that if video goes into denon via hdmi from ps3, I have to use hdmi to tv? my crt rptv only has 1 component 1080i input, currently using denon 3805 with component switching but has no support for advanced audio of blu/hd dvd..will have to check and see if ps3 can send video via component with audio separtly via hdmi..anyone try something similar



Correct. HDMI canNOT be converted. HDMI-in must go HDMI-out. It has to do with the HDMI protocol not the 3808.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

caup....


I'm guessing but I'd say that is probably the chips/board in which the firmware lives. They replaced the pieces that hold the firmware rather than trying to wipe out the firmware and reburn it.


Just a guess though.


Jim


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15717406
> 
> 
> WTF is WTF?



OK...now that's funny!


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stretch35* /forum/post/15722553
> 
> 
> is it true that if video goes into denon via hdmi from ps3, I have to use hdmi to tv? my crt rptv only has 1 component 1080i input, currently using denon 3805 with component switching but has no support for advanced audio of blu/hd dvd..will have to check and see if ps3 can send video via component with audio separtly via hdmi..anyone try something similar



I have not done this personally, but I think you can send PS3 Video out component, and Audio out HDMI.


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/15723181
> 
> 
> caup....
> 
> 
> I'm guessing but I'd say that is probably the chips/board in which the firmware lives. They replaced the pieces that hold the firmware rather than trying to wipe out the firmware and reburn it.
> 
> 
> Just a guess though.
> 
> 
> Jim



Thankd js. Whatever they did, it has been working.


----------



## orestesdd

Question, is there any way to connect the original xbox 360 (which does not have an HDMI port) thru HDMI? I've seen a Microsoft AV cable with HDMI, but I don't know if this is similar to the MS VGA cable which I have. Does anyone know? Thanks.


P.S. My receiver should arrive either Thursday or Friday of this week.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15722193
> 
> 
> I got back the AVR from the repair shop. It turns out that according to the "Service Performed" receipt, they had to replace a "Digital PWB" P/N 1U-3799E, and a "IC" P/N 2690241002. Does anybody know what those things are???? It has been working fine, now. The funny part is that it only took me like 15 minutes to have everything hooked up and running. I still remember the first time I brought it home, I just couldn't figure out for hours what went where, and if I looked at the manual I'd get even more confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now that I think about it, it's not hard at all, and I even found the manual very instructive.



PWB = Powerboard, seems the one dedicated to digital circuitry (as the 3808 has 7 distinct powerboards). Which IC = integrated circuit exactly is meant by that specific part number, I do not know. Probably the one slaughtered by the defective powerboard


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15726129
> 
> 
> Question, is there any way to connect the original xbox 360 (which does not have an HDMI port) thru HDMI? I've seen a Microsoft AV cable with HDMI, but I don't know if this is similar to the MS VGA cable which I have. Does anyone know? Thanks.
> 
> 
> P.S. My receiver should arrive either Thursday or Friday of this week.



There are some VGA to HDMI options offered by Microsoft themselves, but why not use the component ports. They offer HD, too, and your 3808 will gladly convert the signal to HDMI if need be. That even ought to offer better quality.


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15726452
> 
> 
> PWB = Powerboard, seems the one dedicated to digital circuitry (as the 3808 has 7 distinct powerboards). Which IC = integrated circuit exactly is meant by that specific part number, I do not know. Probably the one slaughtered by the defective powerboard



Thanks eyespy39, that sounds like it was the source of the problem. Good thing it was still under warranty


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15726503
> 
> 
> There are some VGA to HDMI options offered by Microsoft themselves, but why not use the component ports. They offer HD, too, and your 3808 will gladly convert the signal to HDMI if need be. That even ought to offer better quality.



Thanks. I guess I will hook up the xbox 360 via components and audio toslink to the receiver, and let the receiver do its magic via HDMI to my new Sony KDL-40XBR6.


I can't wait to have the new receiver home either Thursday or Friday. For now, I still use my old Denon AVR-3300 which actually cost me more $$$ when I bought it a few years ago than this new receiver--believe or not.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15727123
> 
> 
> Thanks. I guess I will hook up the xbox 360 via components and audio toslink to the receiver, and let the receiver do its magic via HDMI to my new Sony KDL-40XBR6.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to have the new receiver home either Thursday or Friday. For now, I still use my old Denon AVR-3300 which actually cost me more $$$ when I bought it a few years ago than this new receiver--believe or not.



I can believe it...

I replaced my Denon 3200 exactly a year ago with the 3808. -You will be pleased with your purchase.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15723043
> 
> 
> Correct. HDMI canNOT be converted. HDMI-in must go HDMI-out. It has to do with the HDMI protocol not the 3808.



How about video components/audio toslink IN and HDMI out to HDTV LCD? Does this combination works? Sorry if I repeat the question, but I do want to make sure I understand this new receiver. Thanks.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/15727409
> 
> 
> I can believe it...
> 
> I replaced my Denon 3200 exactly a year ago with the 3808. -You will be pleased with your purchase.



Thanks. I am going to pass my Denon AVR-3300 to my step-son who's coming from Colombia. I hope he likes it since it is in perfect working conditions.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15728313
> 
> 
> How about video components/audio toslink IN and HDMI out to HDTV LCD? Does this combination works? Sorry if I repeat the question, but I do want to make sure I understand this new receiver. Thanks.



Yes


----------



## thekid83

checked batpig's guide but can't find exact issue:


i'm watching a blu ray right now (The Bank Job; not bad) via ps3. i have the 3808 in pure direct mode so i have the 7.1 DTS MA coming through unadulterated.


now, i only have a 5.1 set up but there is only sound coming from the woofer and front left and right speakers (this is confirmed also via the output graphic on the right of the display of the avr).


the input readout on the display only shows left and right fronts.


what gives?


thanks in advance


----------



## thekid83

just figured it out: i had to have input mode set to pcm for the full effect.


thanks self...


----------



## latonline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15722926
> 
> 
> So was the problem caused by the update or just coincidence?



The HDMI board failed. I never got a chance to start the firmware update. Once moved into my computer room I displayed current firmware levels and only the main fw displayed v 01.57, the others all displayed zero's. I don't believe you can damage a component by a bad firmware update (other than corrupting the firmware and requiring it to be factory reloaded to a known state, which unfortunately can in some cases require sending the unit to a repair shop to get the firmware flashed).


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/15716548
> 
> 
> Thank you all for trying to help.
> 
> First, what is OP? is that original post and not some newbie slam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does WAF stand for? is it wife and family? so many abbreviations so little time...



OP = Original Poster (ie: the guy asking the question)


WAF = Wife Approval Factor (something with a low WAF annoys your spouse)


----------



## pcmike

I'll be getting a 3808 in the mail today and I'm wondering if there is an east way to determine the manufacturing date of a unit by it's serial number. Anyone know offhand? I'm on a iPhone right now and can't go through the entire thread.


----------



## Sharp1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15731076
> 
> 
> OP = Original Poster (ie: the guy asking the question)
> 
> 
> WAF = Wife Approval Factor (something with a low WAF annoys your spouse)




*WAF= "wife acceptance factor".*

The term has been around for quite sometime. It originated in the 2 channel world. It begins when a man tries to bring home big ass speakers that match no decor the wife would ever want or approve of. It never worked with my now ex wife!


----------



## cincyborn

I did a firmware update, and now I am experiencing audio problems.

My 3808 now isn't recognizing PLAIN Dolby Digital from my HD cable box. I watched a bluray yesterday and had TrueHD with no problems. I believe my problem is probably just a setting issue. I just can't seem to find WHERE. Don't you just love the DENON 3808 manual?


any ideas?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15733308
> 
> 
> I'll be getting a 3808 in the mail today and I'm wondering if there is an *EASY* way to determine the manufacturing date of a unit by it's serial number. Anyone know offhand? I'm on a iPhone right now and can't go through the entire thread.



I just corrected your typo or what it seems to be a typo. I highlighted it in *bold*. I am curious about an answer to your question.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15733308
> 
> 
> I'm on a iPhone right now and can't go through the entire thread.



So, if you were on your desktop you would go through all 431 pages, no problem?


----------



## greenzellybean

hi,

I guess this issue might have been discussed before but I couldn't find an answer so I am posting again...


I have a Denon 3808 CI.....fully upgraded with new firmware and upgrade package etc...I did the auto calibration...with that Audyssey mic provided in the package..

I have the Rocket series speakers Fronts: RS850's, center: RSC200, rears: RS450's..


I seem to have some issues with volume... I have to turn volume all the way up...I mean beyond 0db (usually to +9db) to hear at decent levels....this is true with any audio/video source...and whenever I have a party....say 7~8 people...with people talking etc....people cant seem to hear music at all..


I tried setting it to day time...in one of the menu's..that didn't help either..

I hooked up my OLD Onkyo TX-NR805and that's way louder...even volume set at 50%.


I can't return the receiver as its out of that 30 days period..so I am stuck with it...


thanks for your input...


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenzellybean* /forum/post/15734238
> 
> 
> I seem to have some issues with volume... I have to turn volume all the way up...I mean beyond 0db (usually to +9db) to hear at decent levels....this is true with any audio/video source...and whenever I have a party....say 7~8 people...with people talking etc....people cant seem to hear music at all..



Check your source input levels in the setup menus (under source).


----------



## orestesdd

Does anyone know if all the Denons coming out of 6ave.com are "*MADE IN JAPA*N"? Another question, when I register my new Denon at the Denon web site, what date should I write as the purchase date, the date I receive it or the actual shipping date? Thanks.


----------



## edmweb2

I am wondering what setting other people are using for their subwoofers. Mine is currently set at +15 dB, LFE+Main. Are there other settings I should be using? On the back of the subs they are both set at 1/2 volume, 0 degrees and about 90hHz. It sounds pretty good, maybe a bit too much bass at times. Any suggestions?


When I try and turn off the i/p scaler the picture disappears, any ideas?


I stream music through my xbox from my computer and leave the sound settings to standard. Has anyone noticed much of a difference on different settings? Would there be much of a sound quality improvment with a CD player or streaming flac files through the 3808?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/12348298
> 
> 
> Dan - That is one sweet deal. I would have paid the 6% sales tax to get no interest for 3 years. Good job!
> 
> 
> FWIW, 6th Ave is an authorized DENON e-tailer, and that price does include the standard warranty.
> 
> 
> Funny/sad story: I went to the Mongolia in my Beast Buy recently to check out the 3808, and couldn't find anyone back in that section. I did find some Blue Shirt wandering around and asked him to go find the Mongolia guy. After 15 min. he never showed up, and I gave up.....guess they didn't want my money.



It has happened to me and my wife a few times that when I am looking for a sales person, nobody wants to help us, and when I don't want anybody to bother us, all sales persons are asking us if we want some help. Thus, I never ask for help at BB any more.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edmweb2* /forum/post/15735439
> 
> 
> I am wondering what setting other people are using for their subwoofers. Mine is currently set at +15 dB, LFE+Main. Are there other settings I should be using? On the back of the subs they are both set at 1/2 volume, 0 degrees and about 90hHz. It sounds pretty good, maybe a bit too much bass at times. Any suggestions?





Assuming you ran Audyssey it looks like you did not follow the *Audyssey Setup Guide* because +15 is out of range. Also with LFE+Main the Mains are uncorrected by Audyssey below what it finds as the -3dB point resulting in boomy, muddy bass.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edmweb2* /forum/post/15735439
> 
> 
> I am wondering what setting other people are using for their subwoofers. Mine is currently set at +15 dB, LFE+Main. Are there other settings I should be using? On the back of the subs they are both set at 1/2 volume, 0 degrees and about 90hHz. It sounds pretty good, maybe a bit too much bass at times. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> When I try and turn off the i/p scaler the picture disappears, any ideas?
> 
> 
> I stream music through my xbox from my computer and leave the sound settings to standard. Has anyone noticed much of a difference on different settings? Would there be much of a sound quality improvment with a CD player or streaming flac files through the 3808?



Audyssey set my sub at -11 db......


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edmweb2* /forum/post/15735439
> 
> 
> I am wondering what setting other people are using for their subwoofers. Mine is currently set at +15 dB, LFE+Main. Are there other settings I should be using? On the back of the subs they are both set at 1/2 volume, 0 degrees and about 90hHz. It sounds pretty good, maybe a bit too much bass at times. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> When I try and turn off the i/p scaler the picture disappears, any ideas?
> 
> 
> I stream music through my xbox from my computer and leave the sound settings to standard. Has anyone noticed much of a difference on different settings? Would there be much of a sound quality improvment with a CD player or streaming flac files through the 3808?



The +15 setting only applies to the multi channel analog in connection.


Brian


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15735161
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if all the Denons coming out of 6ave.com are "*MADE IN JAPA*N"? Another question, when I register my new Denon at the Denon web site, what date should I write as the purchase date, the date I receive it or the actual shipping date? Thanks.



I just got my 3808ci from 6th ave today!! Yes it is made in Japan and includes Denon's USA warranty. I usually tell them my purchase date is the day I receive it, which for me is today! Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## greenzellybean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15734479
> 
> 
> Check your source input levels in the setup menus (under source).



scientest, I will check that once I get home, but all my connections are through HDMI so not sure if audio volume is adjustable..


I use a laptop (head phone port) to connect to my old Onkyo and play music off of internet and that plays at very good volume levels....volume setting is at less than 50%.

this is not true with Denon, if I connect the same laptop, playing same station....to 3808 I can barely hear anything.....even if I turn volume all the way up to 100%??


this is confusing..


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15736121
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808ci from 6th ave today!! Yes it is made in Japan and includes Denon's USA warranty. I usually tell them my purchase date is the day I receive it, which for me is today! Happy Happy Joy Joy!



Thanks. Mine should arrive tomorrow or Friday. Tomorrow I can only stay at home until 12:00 PM PST, and if I don't get it tomorrow, I will wait Friday all day for a second delivery since it so happens I am taking a day off tomorrow and Friday too.


My previous Denon, a Denon AVR-3300, was not made in Japan. I think it was made in China.


Do you know if the registration process asks for purchase price, and if so, what do you quote as the price, the MSRP or whatever you pay for the receiver? Thanks.


----------



## pcmike

Well I just got home and my 3808 from 6ave was waiting for me. I'm updating the firmware right now, which Denon claims is only going to take 25mins. On the one I got from BestBuy the update took a FULL 75mins (and Denon said it would). Anyhow, looks like the one from 6ave is a bit newer, which is to be expected. I'll be installing the feature pack afterwards. Then re-running Audyssey and redoing all my settings and then I get to return the other one to BestBuy and save over $400!!










I'll check back in later tonight...


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15736323
> 
> 
> Do you know if the registration process asks for purchase price, and if so, what do you quote as the price, the MSRP or whatever you pay for the receiver? Thanks.



They don't ask, just where you bought it and when, so I said I bought it today. It took 6th Ave almost 4 full business days before they shipped so I don't think it's fair to punish my warranty time while they sat around apparently doing nothing. Great deal though!!


I am now a proud member of the Denon Owner's Club. While I write this my new toy is doing a firmware update. I hope it still works after that!


----------



## J Ritt

Congrats on getting your units guys! I got mine late last week and have been playing with it non-stop. I also picked up a PS3, a Velodyne Minivee 10 subwoofer, and full Paradigm Monitor series surround package from 6ave. I got the center channel and sub, but still waiting on my fronts and surrounds. I've been pulling together speakers stands, av rack, cables, etc. I'm hoping to have my complete new theater installed, wired, and running in the next two weeks.







If only I had a spare $3k for a projector!










My old setup was a 1998 Yamaha RXV-793, Boston front/center speakers, 200W Klipsch sub, and Paradigm Titan V2 surrounds. The improvement with the new receiver and sub is already tremendous. I can't wait to pull the new speakers into the mix.


The difference in immersion with all sources is what is really striking. Music sounds cleaner at decent volume levels with the additional amplification vs. my old receiver. Movies and games are the *huge* improvement though. After Audyssey adjustment, my surround activity is ten times what I had it set at before, and Dynamic EQ is awesome for night viewing. The subwoofer has so much more presence than my old sub. What was a muddy, belching noise box is now a tightly controlled rumble. I'm finally seeing that the sub isn't just for big explosions. In the good soundtracks (like the Lord of the Rings films), the low frequencies thrum in the background and add a weight to the air that you can really feel...so cool!










Even my wife was trying not to grin like an idiot when I fired it up after I ran Audyssey. She said, "now we need a light dimmer switch in here." I couldn't believe it.










ps Those Audyssey chirps are crazy...I could feel them in my ears/throat. Strapping me down and playing those tones would be my equivalent to a medieval torture!


----------



## Stephen1254

Recently installed the Denon upgrade. When I engage the Dynamic Volume I'm given the choice between three different levels of compression. I'd like to have the volume between different sources equalized without compression. Is there a way to do this?


----------



## ThePrisoner

Just purchased an Oppo 980 from Amazon. I will output 480i (HDMI) and let the 3808 do the heavy lifting to 1080p. I've had my 3808 since March 08' and I just realized how good the DCDi is on SD sources. I've also read that it does have weak 1080i de-interlacing, so I won't use with my cable box. Right now I'm using a Sony DVP-75H 480p (HDMI) and it looks very good at 1080p but I can't wait to send raw 480i out.


----------



## Jim Hef

Let your eyes be the judge, and run each type through to your panel. You may want to run the Oppo at the native resolution of your panel, and then just pass it through the receiver. The Oppo's internal conversion is very nice.


----------



## bmkj

I have had my 3808 for almost ayear and have had no issues until yesterday. While watching cable tv (connected via hdmi to 3808 and then output to plasma), the Denon suddenly switches input to HDP (nothing connected to that input). I have to manually change the source back to cable.


Happened twice in last 2 days. Does anyone know why the Denon would change inputs on it's own?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edmweb2* /forum/post/15735439
> 
> 
> I am wondering what setting other people are using for their subwoofers. Mine is currently set at +15 dB, LFE+Main. Are there other settings I should be using? On the back of the subs they are both set at 1/2 volume, 0 degrees and about 90hHz. It sounds pretty good, maybe a bit too much bass at times. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> When I try and turn off the i/p scaler the picture disappears, any ideas?
> 
> 
> I stream music through my xbox from my computer and leave the sound settings to standard. Has anyone noticed much of a difference on different settings? Would there be much of a sound quality improvment with a CD player or streaming flac files through the 3808?



If you are streaming MP3s then you can hear a huge difference with lossless.


I set all speakers to small and LFE for the sub. I let Auddyssey and the sub do their jobs.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Hef* /forum/post/15738191
> 
> 
> Let your eyes be the judge, and run each type through to your panel. You may want to run the Oppo at the native resolution of your panel, and then just pass it through the receiver. The Oppo's internal conversion is very nice.



Thanks. The more I've been reading tonight on the 980 I was just thinking that to myself.










Edit: Does anyone know where I could find the HQV Benchmark DVD?


----------



## piccirilli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmkj* /forum/post/15738201
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for almost ayear and have had no issues until yesterday. While watching cable tv (connected via hdmi to 3808 and then output to plasma), the Denon suddenly switches input to HDP (nothing connected to that input). I have to manually change the source back to cable.
> 
> 
> Happened twice in last 2 days. Does anyone know why the Denon would change inputs on it's own?



My Denon was doing the same whenever I used my Harmony remote. Try switching off HDMI CEC (HDMI control in the 3808) option. It was an added option in the Audessy upgrade. Also turn off ANYNET on any devices if you are not using it.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15738035
> 
> 
> Recently installed the Denon upgrade. When I engage the Dynamic Volume I'm given the choice between three different levels of compression. I'd like to have the volume between different sources equalized without compression. Is there a way to do this?



For each source, turn on dynamic eq and turn off dynamic volume.


----------



## pcmike

Well I got everything updated and re-ran Audyssey, however I used the microphone from my other 3808CI... meaning I didn't open the microphone that came with the new 3808CI and use it for calibration. Was this a NO NO? The level measurements seemed different this time then they did when I calibrated my other 3808CI (which never had the upgrade applied to it). Can you use the microphone included with one 3808CI to calibrate another 3808CI? I don't see why not, as I doubt they're calibrated to EACH 3808CI, but am I wrong in this assumption? Did anyone else's calibrated levels seem different after they applied the upgrade and re-calibrated?


Thank you.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15738904
> 
> 
> Well I got everything updated and re-ran Audyssey, however I used the microphone from my other 3808CI... meaning I didn't open the microphone that came with the new 3808CI and use it for calibration. Was this a NO NO? The level measurements seemed different this time then they did when I calibrated my other 3808CI (which never had the upgrade applied to it). Can you use the microphone included with one 3808CI to calibrate another 3808CI? I don't see why not, as I doubt they're calibrated to EACH 3808CI, but am I wrong in this assumption? Did anyone else's calibrated levels seem different after they applied the upgrade and re-calibrated?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



They are calibrated in batches. I don't think there's a way to know which is which.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stephen1254* /forum/post/15738035
> 
> 
> Recently installed the Denon upgrade. When I engage the Dynamic Volume I'm given the choice between three different levels of compression. I'd like to have the volume between different sources equalized without compression. Is there a way to do this?



You can set the source level for each input to even out the volume between sources. The problem is that a different material will be at different levels. TV volume can change channel to channel and CDs can be recorded at different levels, etc. So you can get each input in the ballpark with the others but you will still need to change volume.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edmweb2* /forum/post/15735439
> 
> 
> I am wondering what setting other people are using for their subwoofers. Mine is currently set at +15 dB, LFE+Main. Are there other settings I should be using? On the back of the subs they are both set at 1/2 volume, 0 degrees and about 90hHz. It sounds pretty good, maybe a bit too much bass at times. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> When I try and turn off the i/p scaler the picture disappears, any ideas?
> 
> 
> I stream music through my xbox from my computer and leave the sound settings to standard. Has anyone noticed much of a difference on different settings? Would there be much of a sound quality improvment with a CD player or streaming flac files through the 3808?



Do you use the computer to stream music from your computer's harddrive or from the internet? Can you by-pass the computer to stream music from the internet by just using the ethernet connection? Is it possible to access an on-line XM account directly through the 3808 without a computer.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp1080* /forum/post/15733657
> 
> *WAF= "wife acceptance factor".*
> 
> The term has been around for quite sometime. It originated in the 2 channel world.



Nope, it's much older than that. WAF is an old ham radio operator term.


----------



## CA Newbie

It appears that the 6th Ave coupon codes have expired. Does any one have new ones?


Thanks,


CD


----------



## drflyer

Can anyone help? I have had my 3808 for a year now and have not updated software or done any net connection. I plugged it in tonight and it took my router offline, both the Wifi and hard wire connects. It is set for DHCP and acquires an IP address but will not receive any internet radio. As soon as I plug its internet cable in all my other network connections stop working. I then have to unplug it and reset my router.


Jordan


----------



## cincyborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cincyborn* /forum/post/15733659
> 
> 
> I did a firmware update, and now I am experiencing audio problems.
> 
> My 3808 now isnt recognizing PLAIN Dolby Digital from my HD cable box. I watched a bluray yesterday and had TrueHD with no problems. I believe my problem is probably just a setting issue. I just can't seem to find WHERE. Don't you just love the DENON 3808 manual?
> 
> 
> any ideas?



I found the problem/solution. I was assuming that my cable box would send Dolby Digital via the HDMI. I had to install an additional cable from COAX...Digital Audio out, and then switch the input mode to digital. Now when a dolby digital signal input is available I see it on my Display. I then press the standard button and Dolby Digital is recieved. When I switch cable tv channels to a NON DD station I need to push the DSP Simulation to return to 5 Channel Stereo. Still looking for a way for this to happen Automatically.


Automatic = enhanced WAF


----------



## LawrencevilleJon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15738904
> 
> 
> The level measurements seemed different this time then they did when I calibrated my other 3808CI (which never had the upgrade applied to it).



Over on the Audyssey thread, Chris has stated that levels will be different when recalibrating after the upgrade. The old system calibrated the levels so they would be the same for all speakers, while the upgrade calibrates them to a reference level so dynamic volume works correctly.


----------



## Darvan

Hi,


I had a question has anyone upscale their PS3 hooked up by HDMI to 1080P I was wondering if it added any input lag?


----------



## cincyborn

Quote:

Originally Posted by cincyborn View Post

I did a firmware update, and now I am experiencing audio problems.

My 3808 now isnt recognizing PLAIN Dolby Digital from my HD cable box. I watched a bluray yesterday and had TrueHD with no problems. I believe my problem is probably just a setting issue. I just can't seem to find WHERE. Don't you just love the DENON 3808 manual?


any ideas?

I found the problem/solution. I was assuming that my cable box would send Dolby Digital via the HDMI. I had to install an additional cable from COAX...Digital Audio out, and then switch the input mode to digital. Now when a dolby digital signal input is available I see it on my Display. I then press the standard button and Dolby Digital is recieved. When I switch cable tv channels to a NON DD station I need to push the DSP Simulation to return to 5 Channel Stereo. Still looking for a way for this to happen Automatically.


Automatic = enhanced WAF

Auto Surround to ON


----------



## Gary J

Why not set it to DDPL2x for all stations?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15736840
> 
> 
> Well I just got home and my 3808 from 6ave was waiting for me. I'm updating the firmware right now, which Denon claims is only going to take 25mins. On the one I got from BestBuy the update took a FULL 75mins (and Denon said it would). Anyhow, looks like the one from 6ave is a bit newer, which is to be expected. I'll be installing the feature pack afterwards. Then re-running Audyssey and redoing all my settings and then I get to return the other one to BestBuy and save over $400!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check back in later tonight...



I am getting my receiver today or tomorrow depending on UPS delivery. How do I know if my receiver needs firmware update? Thanks.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darvan* /forum/post/15741761
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I had a question has anyone upscale their PS3 hooked up by HDMI to 1080P I was wondering if it added any input lag?



None that I have noticed.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15742746
> 
> 
> I am getting my receiver today or tomorrow depending on UPS delivery. How do I know if my receiver needs firmware update? Thanks.



You have been in this thread so many times. That answer has been in this thread so many times.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15736942
> 
> 
> They don't ask, just where you bought it and when, so I said I bought it today. It took 6th Ave almost 4 full business days before they shipped so I don't think it's fair to punish my warranty time while they sat around apparently doing nothing. Great deal though!!
> 
> 
> I am now a proud member of the Denon Owner's Club. While I write this my new toy is doing a firmware update. I hope it still works after that!



Let me know how your firmware update went, for I wonder if I should do mine before I set up the receiver. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## sketch2099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darvan* /forum/post/15741761
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I had a question has anyone upscale their PS3 hooked up by HDMI to 1080P I was wondering if it added any input lag?



i've got my ps3 hooked up by hdmi to the 3808 and i've tried these two options:


first, i left the scaling option off, so that a 720p game like resistance 2 gets passed at 720p (my epson 6500 confirms this)


second, i turned the scaling option on so that the denon upscales the signal to 1080p (once again confirmed by the projetor)


either option really produce no noticable input lag, and as for picture quality, i think the projector's hqv processor did a better job converting the picture to 1080p than the denon did, but only slightly


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15742806
> 
> 
> Let me know how your firmware update went, for I wonder if I should do mine before I set up the receiver. Thanks for all your input.



It updated without any issues, then I went ahead and paid for the Audyssey update so I could do that right away, and that also went smoothly.


Meanwhile I've been plodding through the menus and trying all the options just to see what happens. I figure I can always reset it to factory defaults if I have too. The main remote still scares me! Somehow I screwed it up so I've been using the smaller remote. Eventually I'll setup my Harmony 880 remote to run everything.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15744496
> 
> 
> It updated without any issues, then I went ahead and paid for the Audyssey update so I could do that right away, and that also went smoothly.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I've been plodding through the menus and trying all the options just to see what happens. I figure I can always reset it to factory defaults if I have too. The main remote still scares me! Somehow I screwed it up so I've been using the smaller remote. Eventually I'll setup my Harmony 880 remote to run everything.



I would second the use of a URC. I went with a Harmony One from the get go as the stock remote looked just horrible to me. I would also tell all new owners to do ALL firmware updates and the upgrade FIRST, THEN set up the amps the way you want them (7 channel/bi-amp/multizone), THEN run Audyssey as you don't want to be rerunning the full 8 point set up every time you change something.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Still looking for some insight here!


I have an unanswered question from a few pages back:


Following the menu tree:

PARAMETERS>AUDIO>SURR PERAMETERS>

I found SB CH OUT.

This includes selectable playback modes:

OFF

NON MTRX

MTRX ON

PLIIx CINEMA

PLIIx MUSIC

If I could only get a grip on the matrix/non martix processing.....


I think the answer to that would help anyone setting up the surround backs on the 3808ci.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## Gary J

I don't see a question in there but set it to PLIIx Cinema.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15744496
> 
> 
> It updated without any issues, then I went ahead and paid for the Audyssey update so I could do that right away, and that also went smoothly.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I've been plodding through the menus and trying all the options just to see what happens. I figure I can always reset it to factory defaults if I have too. The main remote still scares me! Somehow I screwed it up so I've been using the smaller remote. Eventually I'll setup my Harmony 880 remote to run everything.



Try hitting the AMP button on the touch pad of the remote. I thought something was wrong with my remote on 2 occasions and changed out the batteries. Then I realized that if you keep hitting the AMP button it changes the zone it wants to control, and I've got nothing hooked up to any of the other zones. If you keep hitting the AMP key you willl eventually make it back to the Main Zone and see the soft key configuration you are used to.


I hope that helps. If it doesn't, I believe that somewhere in the manual it shows you how to reset the remote to all its default settings . Good luck!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15744496
> 
> 
> It updated without any issues, then I went ahead and paid for the Audyssey update so I could do that right away, and that also went smoothly.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I've been plodding through the menus and trying all the options just to see what happens. I figure I can always reset it to factory defaults if I have too. The main remote still scares me! Somehow I screwed it up so I've been using the smaller remote. Eventually I'll setup my Harmony 880 remote to run everything.



It's pretty much agreed upon that the main remote stinks. I have a harmony 880 but still use the small remote for setup and some other tasks.


As for your setup - when you find a setup that you like save it via the web interface. That way you don't have to start over from scratch.


----------



## Browninggold

I have been using the smaller (second) remote for a good part of a year. Main remote also quit working...thanks SharpOne for the info I will try that. Of course now I have a Harmony One and only use the small remote for internet radio and every so often to change settings.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15744496
> 
> 
> It updated without any issues, then I went ahead and paid for the Audyssey update so I could do that right away, and that also went smoothly.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I've been plodding through the menus and trying all the options just to see what happens. I figure I can always reset it to factory defaults if I have too. The main remote still scares me! Somehow I screwed it up so I've been using the smaller remote. Eventually I'll setup my Harmony 880 remote to run everything.



Where do I get the updates? Where do I get the Audyssey update? Do I really need this Audyssey update? Thanks.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok sorry about this question (if it's been answered before) I have wireless set up in my house and a Imac, can I play my itunes playlist on the 3808 wirelessly? If so can anyone help my out how or where to go to walk me thru it? sorry I'm not very computer savvy.


----------



## Browninggold

Check for updates is located on the onscreen menu. Audyssey is a firmware update that costs 100 dollars also get Dynamic vol, Eq, rhapsody, hdmi etc.... worth it in my opinion. Just need to have receiver hooked up to internet


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15747539
> 
> 
> Ok sorry about this question (if it's been answered before) I have wireless set up in my house and a Imac, can I play my itunes playlist on the 3808 wirelessly? If so can anyone help my out how or where to go to walk me thru it? sorry I'm not very computer savvy.



Airport Express. Hook up the optical audio output to the 3808 and you can play your iTunes wirelessly. Also works as an wireless ethernet access point for your 3808 if its not hooked up to the internet already.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15747546
> 
> 
> Check for updates is located on the onscreen menu. Audyssey is a firmware update that costs 100 dollars also get Dynamic vol, Eq, rhapsody, hdmi etc.... worth it in my opinion. Just need to have receiver hooked up to internet



Isn't the Audyssey firmware update a little bit expensive? Come on, it is just software. Does Denon recommend this Audyssey update? I guess I am going to skip the Audyssey update for now. Thanks.


----------



## Browninggold

The Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume is worth it alone. Dynamic volume keeps the sound level from tv shows to commercial. You do not get the spike at commercials. Which means no more reaching for the remote during loud commercials. Dynamic EQ really helped my system out during movies....even at low volume levels the impact and punch is still there. Evened everything out, kind of hard to explain. A lot of forum members agree it is well worth it.


----------



## mikerr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15735161
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if all the Denons coming out of 6ave.com are "*MADE IN JAPA*N"? Another question, when I register my new Denon at the Denon web site, what date should I write as the purchase date, the date I receive it or the actual shipping date? Thanks.



UPS delivered mine today from 6ave. Made in Japan, double boxed. Quick shipping. Great price.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15749992
> 
> 
> Isn't the Audyssey firmware update a little bit expensive? Come on, it is just software. Does Denon recommend this Audyssey update? I guess I am going to skip the Audyssey update for now. Thanks.



So is Microsoft Word, what's your point? This upgrade is free (through a refund) to those who purchased the receiver after Sept 1st. anyhow so quit your bitching.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15747059
> 
> 
> Still looking for some insight here!
> 
> 
> I have an unanswered question from a few pages back:
> 
> 
> Following the menu tree:
> 
> PARAMETERS>AUDIO>SURR PERAMETERS>
> 
> I found SB CH OUT.
> 
> This includes selectable playback modes:
> 
> OFF
> 
> NON MTRX
> 
> MTRX ON
> 
> PLIIx CINEMA
> 
> PLIIx MUSIC
> _*If I could only get a grip on the matrix/non martix processing.....*_
> 
> 
> I think the answer to that would help anyone setting up the surround backs on the 3808ci.
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15747146
> 
> 
> I don't see a question in there but set it to PLIIx Cinema.



I appreciate the reply!

I am looking for something a little more in depth about the Martix/Non Matrix modes, and how that compares to PLIIx.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15749992
> 
> 
> Isn't the Audyssey firmware update a little bit expensive? Come on, it is just software. Does Denon recommend this Audyssey update? I guess I am going to skip the Audyssey update for now. Thanks.



Did you really order a 3808 or are you just messing with our heads? Actually, lets call that a rhetorical question so you don't need to reply.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15750830
> 
> 
> I appreciate the reply!
> 
> I am looking for something a little more in depth about the Martix/Non Matrix modes, and how that compares to PLIIx.
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I know in the manual it explains the difference between the various SB outs.

I'm trying to go by 'memory' but the PLIIx - Cinema will make your other 2 speakers process the surround sound 'different' from the other 2 surrounds. It will send two different sounds to your surrounds and it will use a Cinema process so it's meant for movies, tv etc. The PLIIx - Music is, obviously, the same but processed for music. The Matrix/Non Matrix will send the same sound to both sets of speakers. Again, I know it's in the manual...


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15741886
> 
> 
> Why not set it to DDPL2x for all stations?



I change it every now and then since some stations 'shows' (like ESPN Sportscenter) does not send a signal that allows the 3808 to process a sound to my other surrounds (7.1 set-up). So I have changed it to "Matrix" to get sound to all the speakers. I posted either in this thread or another confrmation from Comcast that some stations do not send the proper 'sound' which that causes this to happen.


----------



## gongura

I started WMP 11 on my PC. I already configured Denon on my WMP and used to play songs on my PC. Recently when I selected Net/USB and selected Media Server, I see ---empty--- sign on the screen and cannot go back to another folder or even another option (ie internet radio). I tried the following


1. Removed Denon as device on my WMP and added it back again

2. Switched off my PC and Denon, switched them back again

3. Checked my internet connection and it is working perfectly


How do I go back to enjoying my internet radio/music server? Is there a reset for this? Please help!


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15752246
> 
> 
> I know in the manual it explains the difference between the various SB outs.
> 
> I'm trying to go by 'memory' but the PLIIx - Cinema will make your other 2 speakers process the surround sound 'different' from the other 2 surrounds. It will send two different sounds to your surrounds and it will use a Cinema process so it's meant for movies, tv etc. The PLIIx - Music is, obviously, the same but processed for music. The Matrix/Non Matrix will send the same sound to both sets of speakers. Again, I know it's in the manual...



Thanks, Wryker.

I looked in the maual, and did not see any explination. My experience with Matrix was different.

Non Matrix was similar to 7 channel stereo, while Matrix seemed to treat the signal more like PLIIx.

Still looking for concrete definition...

Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15753328
> 
> 
> Non Matrix was similar to 7 channel stereo, while Matrix seemed to treat the signal more like PLIIx.
> 
> Still looking for concrete definition...



Why do you not use the thread search function which will give you many results like *this one* ?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15752246
> 
> 
> I know in the manual it explains the difference between the various SB outs.
> 
> I'm trying to go by 'memory' but the PLIIx - Cinema will make your other 2 speakers process the surround sound 'different' from the other 2 surrounds. It will send two different sounds to your surrounds and it will use a Cinema process so it's meant for movies, tv etc. The PLIIx - Music is, obviously, the same but processed for music. The Matrix/Non Matrix will send the same sound to both sets of speakers. Again, I know it's in the manual...



From what I read in the manual and on the Dolby homepage, I would conclude:

Matrix off: Surround Back speakers double the surround left and right channel

Matrix on: Surround Back speakers get a signal which is generated through that Matrix decoding process. Dolby EX and DTS ES contain these information specifically encoded. What happens with non Matrix encoded sources, I do not know for sure, but I guess the SB channels will only double SL and SR.

PLIIx: seems to specify that Matrix encoded Dolby content will be decoded accordingly. If the source signal contains no matrix encoded SB signal, one will be artificially generated. Music or Cinema Mode tells the DSP how to treat the signal to choose the best simulation.

DTS: virtually the same with distinction between two decoding or simulating modes.


So it seems the most practical "all-purpose"-setting migth be Matrix On as the decoding mode will be chosen according to the current source while specific Dolby or DTS setting would "override" source information.


Again - that's all concluded. Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## orestesdd

Does anyone know what TWONKY VISION is? Does anyone here use this service?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15753574
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what TWONKY VISION is? Does anyone here use this service?



search the thread.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15753574
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what TWONKY VISION is? Does anyone here use this service?



Thats' what I get when I eat 3 twinkies really fast while watching McGyver. Could'nt resist


----------



## Gary J

For some reason I had it the first few minutes of Super Bowl halftime.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15753432
> 
> 
> Why do you not use the thread search function which will give you many results like *this one* ?



I have, and it was not helpful, the link you included as well. Thanks for trying.

I am hoping someone can provide a more inciteful description about the Martix/Non Matrix modes, and how that compares to PLIIx.

Thanks again,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15755641
> 
> 
> I have, and it was not helpful, the link you included as well. Thanks for trying.
> 
> I am hoping someone can provide a more inciteful description about the Martix/Non Matrix modes, and how that compares to PLIIx.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> James
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I wish I could help you there. All I can add is: I have a 7.1 setup and I use PLiix Cinema for all non 7.1 situations bc I think it sounds the best. Maybe do some personal testing on both modes and see which sounds the best to you. Good luck!


----------



## Browninggold

I also use the PLII in my 7.1 setup


----------



## Gary J

Perhaps some research will reveal some information in the other 125 search results for "matrix".


----------



## sivadselim

Pardon my ignorance, but is a 3809 set to become available any time soon or is the 3808 too new?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sivadselim* /forum/post/15756707
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but is a 3809 set to become available any time soon or is the 3808 too new?



Nothing until Sept. time. Probably a "3810" or something similar.


----------



## Behrens77

I just bought a gaming headset to use with my Xbox 360. It's a Turtle Beach X4. To use the 5.1 you have to input an optical connection into the back. Long story short I use HDMI with my 360 into my Denon. I know you can buy a special $50 cable to use with the 360 to ouput HDMI and optical but I was hoping my receiver would do it. Can you input HDMI and have the denon use one of the optical outs to send a signal to my gaming headset? Please help I couldn't find yes or no to this question in the manual.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Behrens77* /forum/post/15759845
> 
> 
> Can you input HDMI and have the denon use one of the optical outs to send a signal to my gaming headset?



No. Part of the HDMI specification is that you cannot downgrade from HDMI to anything else. You're allowed to go up, so an optical input can be sent out over HDMI, but an HDMI input can only be sent out over another HDMI output.


----------



## 007james

Has anyone here tried a Network Attached Storage (D-Link DNS-321) that has the the built-in UPnP AV media server with the 3808? I was thinking of trying this out, wanted to see if anyone here has had experience with it or something similar . I'm just wondering if it should/would work....I'm converting all my cd's to wav files

Thanks


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15755641
> 
> 
> I have, and it was not helpful, the link you included as well. Thanks for trying.
> 
> I am hoping someone can provide a more inciteful description about the Martix/Non Matrix modes, and how that compares to PLIIx.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> James
> 
> snowtrooper1966



As until now nobody corrected my previous post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15753523 , I guess that it might contain some correct information. Maybe you just overread it as I posted it as a reply to an answer to your post instead of an immediate reply to your question.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15755835
> 
> 
> I also use the PLII in my 7.1 setup



I use PLIIx in my 6.1 setup.


----------



## thekid83

i have the 38 connected to the internet via a Belkin router and Motorola Surfboard modem. ever since i hooked up the 38 for the first time last friday, whenever the 38 is on (which is whenever i'm listening to music, watching tv/movie, playing ps3), the PC Activity light on the modem and the input light on the router have been going ****house.


is this normal? is the 38 always receiving/sending packets?


the part that scares me is that constant internet activity, at least in relation to an idle computer, is a sure sign of viral activity.


can anyone shed some light on this?


thanks in advance


ps: to head off a sure question: there is nothing else utilizing the modem/internet but the 3808ci


----------



## orestesdd

I upgraded Denon's firmware. So how do I upgrade the audessey firware? I thought that going to "option setup> add new feature", I should upgrade the audessey, but it seems that the upgrade package is "Not Registered", and I guess it is asking me to go to Denon web site to purchase this new feature. Is this the correct procedure? Thanks.


By the way, I am not the type of person who kids around about an expensive equipment such as this receiver. I am too old to be playing games.


I'd appreciate to give a direct response and if a particular person does not want to, please, do not give any; that's all. I do thank those who give me his/her input regarding my questions.


----------



## thekid83

yeah, go to the denon site, click on the blue features box for the 3808 and follow the instructions. either pay $100 now, send in the form and wait for the rebate check. or don't pay, send the form in and wait for the code/email/however they contact you


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15749120
> 
> 
> Airport Express. Hook up the optical audio output to the 3808 and you can play your iTunes wirelessly. Also works as an wireless ethernet access point for your 3808 if its not hooked up to the internet already.



Energy thanks for the info. If I have an ethernet running to the 3808 already do I still need a Airport Express?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/15764767
> 
> 
> Energy thanks for the info. If I have an ethernet running to the 3808 already do I still need a Airport Express?



If you have ethernet already, I suggest Twonky media server for your iMac ($30). It will serve up your iTunes files and appear as a channel under the Net/USB source. Don't use it myself as I have a mini hooked up to the 3808 already.


I just remembered you can also use a software product called Medialink from NullRiver ($20).


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/15764691
> 
> 
> yeah, go to the denon site, click on the blue features box for the 3808 and follow the instructions. either pay $100 now, send in the form and wait for the rebate check. or don't pay, send the form in and wait for the code/email/however they contact you



Thanks. I just figured it out. I paid, but I don't plan to send any mail-in rebate form, for it is really a pain to complete and send that mail-in rebate form. I guess I still have lots of things to do before I put this thing together and functional.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/15762161
> 
> 
> Has anyone here tried a Network Attached Storage (D-Link DNS-321) that has the the built-in UPnP AV media server with the 3808? I was thinking of trying this out, wanted to see if anyone here has had experience with it or something similar . I'm just wondering if it should/would work....I'm converting all my cd's to wav files
> 
> Thanks



My NAS is a QNAP and it works better than my pc did for scrolling through menus. I know you asked about a different NAS but I thought I'd let you know that they can work great. The fun part is maintaining your library - the 3808 will still scroll slowly. The best advice I have is to make playlists. Media monkey (and I'm sure others) let's you randomize them which is nice because the 3808 doesn't. You may also want to multiple directories -- A-E, F-J, etc.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15764677
> 
> 
> By the way, I am not the type of person who kids around about an expensive equipment such as this receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15765020
> 
> 
> I paid, but I don't plan to send any mail-in rebate form, for it is really a pain to complete and send that mail-in rbate form.



Something doesn't add up.


----------



## whotony

i was thinking the same thing.

too much trouble to fill out a form for $100?


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/15764435
> 
> 
> i have the 38 connected to the internet via a Belkin router and Motorola Surfboard modem. ever since i hooked up the 38 for the first time last friday, whenever the 38 is on (which is whenever i'm listening to music, watching tv/movie, playing ps3), the PC Activity light on the modem and the input light on the router have been going ****house.
> 
> 
> is this normal? is the 38 always receiving/sending packets?
> 
> 
> the part that scares me is that constant internet activity, at least in relation to an idle computer, is a sure sign of viral activity.
> 
> 
> can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> ps: to head off a sure question: there is nothing else utilizing the modem/internet but the 3808ci




The 3808 doesn't stop streaming music off the internet when you switch to another input. Try going back to "Network Audio" and see if it picks up the signal without buffering. If it is streaming, press and hold "Enter" on the remote for 2 or 3 seconds to stop the streaming.


----------



## edlow

Are ther any internet radio stations broadcasting in 5.1? Classic Rock Genre...I love the internet radio, but would love to here a better sound.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15762403
> 
> 
> As until now nobody corrected my previous post http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15753523 , I guess that it might contain some correct information. Maybe you just overread it as I posted it as a reply to an answer to your post instead of an immediate reply to your question.



Thanks, eyespy39, that is helpful!

Anyone else?

Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/15764435
> 
> 
> whenever the 38 is on (which is whenever i'm listening to music, watching tv/movie, playing ps3), the PC Activity light on the modem and the input light on the router have been going ****house.



Once you start listening to any internet radio audio, it'll keep streaming until told to stop. You might check to see if that's what it's doing. Go to the Net/USB source and see what's playing there.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/15765514
> 
> 
> Are ther any internet radio stations broadcasting in 5.1? Classic Rock Genre...I love the internet radio, but would love to here a better sound.



A quick search didn't turn up much. You could try this one:

http://www.radio2.nl/page/player08 


though. They claim to be broadcasting a "surround" signal.


The more interesting question, though, is what will the avr3808 due if it gets a wma or mp3 signal with surround encoding of some sort. Will it recognize it?


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdm1* /forum/post/15204466
> 
> 
> However when setting the 980H SACD output to DSD and using HDMI, my 3808 doesn't seem to manage bass properly for multichannel SACD -- it sounds very weak.



Sorry for the late reply...just found this post.


IMHO, its not an Oppo problem. I get the same thing with DSD over Denonlink from a Denon 3910.


Using the Telarc 1812 SACD's test tones, I have to run the sub channel level to +12 (max) to get its level equal to the main channels. This is in "Multi CH In" mode, meaning full BM (all small + sub) and Audyssey is allowed.


Methinks Denon is not handling DSD signals correctly. I have no such level issues when playing the same SACD content using 5.1 analogs (with the +15 boost engaged), nor are there any issues with DVD-A, DD, or DTS using DenonLINK.


Brian


----------



## edlow

Quote:

Originally Posted by edlow

Are ther any internet radio stations broadcasting in 5.1? Classic Rock Genre...I love the internet radio, but would love to here a better sound.


A quick search didn't turn up much. You could try this one:

radio2.nl/page/player08 


though. They claim to be broadcasting a "surround" signal.


The more interesting question, though, is what will the avr3808 due if it gets a wma or mp3 signal with surround encoding of some sort. Will it recognize it?



Not sure, just a Saturday with nothing to do but read my manual, and experiment with my 3808. I searched also, alot of stations say the are in surround, but I have yet to see anything on my 3808.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/15768977
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by edlow
> 
> Are ther any internet radio stations broadcasting in 5.1? Classic Rock Genre...I love the internet radio, but would love to here a better sound.
> 
> 
> A quick search didn't turn up much. You could try this one:
> 
> radio2.nl/page/player08
> 
> 
> though. They claim to be broadcasting a "surround" signal.
> 
> 
> The more interesting question, though, is what will the avr3808 due if it gets a wma or mp3 signal with surround encoding of some sort. Will it recognize it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, just a Saturday with nothing to do but read my manual, and experiment with my 3808. I searched also, alot of stations say the are in surround, but I have yet to see anything on my 3808.



there are a few. Radio Classique HD from France streams but I'm not sure if its HD since its 192Kbps MP3 and its 2.0. Surround Radio from the Netherlands gives a format error. Future feature upgrade?


----------



## thekid83

thanks for the help. that was the problem: i never stopped streaming music.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/15762161
> 
> 
> Has anyone here tried a Network Attached Storage (D-Link DNS-321) that has the the built-in UPnP AV media server with the 3808? I was thinking of trying this out, wanted to see if anyone here has had experience with it or something similar . I'm just wondering if it should/would work....I'm converting all my cd's to wav files
> 
> Thanks



I've been very happy with a NAS called HipServ from LaCie. I use the 500gb unit and it's worked flawlessly on my network streaming music to my 3808. I wish Rhapsody worked as well as my LaCie unit does.


----------



## LTCJack

By the way, i am not a techie. how to do I do a firmware update for the denon 3808ci receiver?


When I first purchased the receiver, i think i plugged an ethernet cord directly from my router into the receiver. However, now the receiver is in my basement, and the router is upstairs. Can I do a firmware update without having to connect the receiver to the router?? i do not want to have to unplug all the wires from the back of the receiver, and carry the receiver upstairs, do the update, and then carry the receiver downstairs, and then put the wires back in??


is there any other way?


----------



## ibenek

Has anyone had a problem with dts hd master audio? My denon never show on display DTS hd,only dolby digital true hd .Whenever blu-ray disc audio is dts-hd,display shows DTS surround.


----------



## pcmike

No. You'll need to connect it to the internet for the update. Why not just get a wireless router or something and connect it via wire to that....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15771177
> 
> 
> By the way, i am not a techie. how to do I do a firmware update for the denon 3808ci receiver?
> 
> 
> When I first purchased the receiver, i think i plugged an ethernet cord directly from my router into the receiver. However, now the receiver is in my basement, and the router is upstairs. Can I do a firmware update without having to connect the receiver to the router?? i do not want to have to unplug all the wires from the back of the receiver, and carry the receiver upstairs, do the update, and then carry the receiver downstairs, and then put the wires back in??
> 
> 
> is there any other way?


----------



## hehateme

Can Denon 3808ci benefit from a gigabit network?

I already have a gigabit network at home.

I finally bought a gigabit switch.

I am trying to see if there is any advantage in replacing the current cat5 cable that connect Denon 3808ci to the network with a cat5e cable.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/15772330
> 
> 
> Can Denon 3808ci benefit from a gigabit network?
> 
> I already have a gigabit network at home.
> 
> I finally bought a gigabit switch.
> 
> I am trying to see if there is any advantage in replacing the current cat5 cable that connect Denon 3808ci to the network with a cat5e cable.



I believe its 100Mbps.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/15771523
> 
> 
> No. You'll need to connect it to the internet for the update. Why not just get a wireless router or something and connect it via wire to that....



I have a wireless router in my home office that I believe is connected to the phone line and the modem...but the receiver is in my basement...my laptop is wireless...can I connect the laptop to the receiver?

Or do I need a second router in the basement on top of my media cabinet??

very confused....


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15772899
> 
> 
> I have a wireless router in my home office that I believe is connected to the phone line and the modem...but the receiver is in my basement...my laptop is wireless...can I connect the laptop to the receiver?
> 
> Or do I need a second router in the basement on top of my media cabinet??
> 
> very confused....



Yes, you can connect the laptop to the receiver. You will need to enable the laptop to share its wireless connection with the wired one.


----------



## 0db

How quickly should the firmware upgrade show up after I pay for it? I bought it on Friday night and now (sunday night) it's still showing as 'not registered' and advises me to go to the denon website if I would like to buy any new features.


When I go to the "add feature" menu selection, it seems to take about 2 minutes of "connecting server" before it gives this response. Is that normal or do I have a possible network problem? (hardwired to a switch, hardwired to my router - it will stream music off my computer and the internet no problem.)


----------



## SSpivey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/15772330
> 
> 
> Can Denon 3808ci benefit from a gigabit network?
> 
> I already have a gigabit network at home.
> 
> I finally bought a gigabit switch.
> 
> I am trying to see if there is any advantage in replacing the current cat5 cable that connect Denon 3808ci to the network with a cat5e cable.



Unless the cat5 cable is very long (over 50-100 feet) it's not likely to make a difference. If you're still getting a 100mbps link, it's most likely because the AVR only supports up to 100.


We switched to Gig switches at work, but had plenty of legacy Cat5 cabling that we couldn't replace. Works fine for *most* runs under 100'.


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys,

I am trying to play a video file from ps3 with AAC 5.1 channel and looks like receiver is only able to receive it as 2 channel stereo.

I am using hdmi to connect ps3 to 3808ci receiver and i have set the lpcm on ps3.

Can someone help me.


Thanks

Rocksarkar


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSpivey* /forum/post/15775683
> 
> 
> Unless the cat5 cable is very long (over 50-100 feet) it's not likely to make a difference. If you're still getting a 100mbps link, it's most likely because the AVR only supports up to 100.
> 
> 
> We switched to Gig switches at work, but had plenty of legacy Cat5 cabling that we couldn't replace. Works fine for *most* runs under 100'.



The 3808 IS 100mbps (at least that's what my router says) and I can't see how 1 gbps would make any difference in any case since audio data is a fraction of even 100 mbps (and even HD video data is 1/5 th of 100 mbps)


But, as far as cables go, I once had a 5' cable that limited things to 100 mbps. This goes to show that, while what you say is certainly generally true, there are exceptions.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0db* /forum/post/15774033
> 
> 
> How quickly should the firmware upgrade show up after I pay for it? I bought it on Friday night and now (sunday night) it's still showing as 'not registered' and advises me to go to the denon website if I would like to buy any new features.
> 
> 
> When I go to the "add feature" menu selection, it seems to take about 2 minutes of "connecting server" before it gives this response. Is that normal or do I have a possible network problem? (hardwired to a switch, hardwired to my router - it will stream music off my computer and the internet no problem.)



It can take a few business days. You don't have a network problem. It takes a while to connect with the server.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15772899
> 
> 
> I have a wireless router in my home office that I believe is connected to the phone line and the modem...but the receiver is in my basement...my laptop is wireless...can I connect the laptop to the receiver?
> 
> Or do I need a second router in the basement on top of my media cabinet??
> 
> very confused....



Thanks alot. i think i have version 1.67. is the update necessary. Also, is the denon ipod dock asd-3w worthwhile? Do i have to buy the denon ipod dock with this receiver? For $190.00, are there other, better options??


----------



## 0db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15776252
> 
> 
> It can take a few business days. You don't have a network problem. It takes a while to connect with the server.



Thanks, I was driving myself crazy. I'll probably call Denon now that it's the business week but I'm glad it isn't supposed to be an "instant" thing (although i would expect it to be, I'm coming to realize that dealing with Denon is not one of the bonus features of their lovely products).


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15776783
> 
> 
> Thanks alot. i think i have version 1.67. is the update necessary. Also, is the denon ipod dock asd-3w worthwhile? Do i have to buy the denon ipod dock with this receiver? For $190.00, are there other, better options??



Don't have the dock so I can't help you there. This is the firmware tracking thread so look it over and see if its worthwhile: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *0db* /forum/post/15774033
> 
> 
> How quickly should the firmware upgrade show up after I pay for it? I bought it on Friday night and now (sunday night) it's still showing as 'not registered' and advises me to go to the denon website if I would like to buy any new features.
> 
> 
> When I go to the "add feature" menu selection, it seems to take about 2 minutes of "connecting server" before it gives this response. Is that normal or do I have a possible network problem? (hardwired to a switch, hardwired to my router - it will stream music off my computer and the internet no problem.)



I don't know if you resolved your problem with the (hopefully audyssey upgrade), but I paid mine online on my PC, turned off my receiver, then back on, and I was able to see it just within a few minutes. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15777685
> 
> 
> i don't know if you resolved your problem with the (hopefully audessey upgrade), but i paid mine online on my pc, turned off my receiver, then back on, and i was able to see it just within a few minutes. I hope this helps.



+1


----------



## rocksarkar

Can anyone help


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/15775910
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I am trying to play a video file from ps3 with AAC 5.1 channel and looks like receiver is only able to receive it as 2 channel stereo.
> 
> I am using hdmi to connect ps3 to 3808ci receiver and i have set the lpcm on ps3.
> 
> Can someone help me.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rocksarkar


----------



## HyperM3

Ok, quick question.


For the first time(yes, this might sound odd) I used my receiver to listen to a CD. I usually only use it for movies(DVD or BR).


Well, I couldnt figure out why my subwoofer wasnt playing or displaying with the 2 channel. I saw it on the right side as an option but on the left side it wasnt showing actually on.


I went into configurations and it was set for LFE+sub. Everything was normal. Am I missing something?


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ibenek* /forum/post/15771254
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with dts hd master audio? My denon never show on display DTS hd,only dolby digital true hd .Whenever blu-ray disc audio is dts-hd,display shows DTS surround.



I can depend on the what model Blu-ray player you have.


----------



## MRJEFFREY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15776783
> 
> 
> Thanks alot. i think i have version 1.67. is the update necessary. Also, is the denon ipod dock asd-3w worthwhile? Do i have to buy the denon ipod dock with this receiver? For $190.00, are there other, better options??




just buy the monster ipod rcas off of ebay and connect your laptop or ipod with those. I got mine for $11. If you have an iphone theres a really sweet remote application that lets you control itunes from wherever you are in the house.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/15770041
> 
> 
> thanks for the help. that was the problem: i never stopped streaming music.



So, if you've got the 3808 tuned into an Internet radio station, and then flip over to another function (e.g., DVD or TV), I assume the Internet radio station is still streaming (as previously mentioned), based on the router's activity light.


So, how exactly do you STOP the streaming? This is not currently a problem for me, but I can see how this would be a concern for anyone with limited Internet service.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/15778953
> 
> 
> So, if you've got the 3808 tuned into an Internet radio station, and then flip over to another function (e.g., DVD or TV), I assume the Internet radio station is still streaming (as previously mentioned), based on the router's activity light.
> 
> 
> So, how exactly do you STOP the streaming? This is not currently a problem for me, but I can see how this would be a concern for anyone with limited Internet service.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15765452


----------



## iresq

I am about to add a FP to my system. Currently, the 3808 is handling all the switching and feeding my DLP via HDMI. How do I add a FP to this? Do HDMI switches work in reverse, 1 input - 2 outputs?


Thanks.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iresq* /forum/post/15779374
> 
> 
> I am about to add a FP to my system. Currently, the 3808 is handling all the switching and feeding my DLP via HDMI. How do I add a FP to this? Do HDMI switches work in reverse, 1 input - 2 outputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



No, they don't work in reverse. You need an HDMI splitter like this one: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## 0db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15777685
> 
> 
> I don't know if you resolved your problem with the (hopefully audyssey upgrade), but I paid mine online on my PC, turned off my receiver, then back on, and I was able to see it just within a few minutes. I hope this helps.



Interesting. Now I'm wondering if maybe they didn't process my serial number or upgrade id right.


----------



## iresq

That's it. Thanks.


----------



## LTCJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15778899
> 
> 
> just buy the monster ipod rcas off of ebay and connect your laptop or ipod with those. I got mine for $11. If you have an iphone theres a really sweet remote application that lets you control itunes from wherever you are in the house.



Thanks. The why would Denon sell a dock for $200 if you just need a connector for 11 bucks???


Is there anything the dock gives you that a monster cable does not??


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15779953
> 
> 
> Thanks. The why would Denon sell a dock for $200 if you just need a connector for 11 bucks???
> 
> 
> Is there anything the dock gives you that a monster cable does not??



Don't have one but I understand you can use the denon remote to control the ipod when it's connected via the dock.


I would envisage most of us have a back up copy of the music on our portable MP3 players on our PC's. The receiver is network capable. Forget the dock and your MP3 player. Play the music from your PC using the USB/NET function via an ethernet cable.


Go a step further and rip your music as wav or flac files for lossless sound.


For me it is less costly and more convenient to use the equipment I have rather than buying a dock or whatever and I get better sound quality.


Cheers


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15778899
> 
> 
> If you have an iphone theres a really sweet remote application that lets you control itunes from wherever you are in the house.



Hope to get an iphone this week.... please direct me to more info about this.

_Edit:_ OK, I found this. http://www.apple.com/itunes/remote/ -Is that what you are talking about?


Next question, how do you stream from PC (iTunes) to the Denon 3808?


----------



## 0db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/15780629
> 
> 
> Hope to get an iphone this week.... please direct me to more info about this.
> 
> _Edit:_ OK, I found this. http://www.apple.com/itunes/remote/ -Is that what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> Next question, how do you stream from PC (iTunes) to the Denon 3808?



digital/optical coax or a 1/8" to RCA cable. If you're playing from iTunes and controlling it with an iPhone you're not "streaming" anything, you're just playing music from the PC.


If you want to stream music from your PC, you need media sharing software, not iTunes.


----------



## 0db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15780078
> 
> 
> Don't have one but I understand you can use the denon remote to control the ipod when it's connected via the dock.
> 
> 
> I would envisage most of us have a back up copy of the music on our portable MP3 players on our PC's. The receiver is network capable. Forget the dock and your MP3 player. Play the music from your PC using the USB/NET function via an ethernet cable.
> 
> 
> Go a step further and rip your music as wav or flac files for lossless sound.
> 
> 
> For me it is less costly and more convenient to use the equipment I have rather than buying a dock or whatever and I get better sound quality.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I feel exactly the same way; the only reason I have considered buying a dock is that I frequently have friends over, who bring their ipods along and I like to be able to just put on their music. The on-screen display of the Denon interface is nice and everything but I'm not sure it's worth $100+ to me as compared to just plugging them into an analog input.


----------



## Browninggold

Could someone post how many WPC the 3808 is when running all 7 channels? I have done a few searches and cannot find any info. Reason I am asking if I would gain anything by getting a XPA-3 for running fronts and letting the 3808 run my surrounds.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15781166
> 
> 
> Could someone post how many WPC the 3808 is when running all 7 channels? I have done a few searches and cannot find any info. Reason I am asking if I would gain anything by getting a XPA-3 for running fronts and letting the 3808 run my surrounds.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15721338 


If you run the fronts on a separate amp, the 3808 will certainly be cooler and heat is the #1 killer of electronics.


----------



## sketch2099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15781166
> 
> 
> Could someone post how many WPC the 3808 is when running all 7 channels? I have done a few searches and cannot find any info. Reason I am asking if I would gain anything by getting a XPA-3 for running fronts and letting the 3808 run my surrounds.



from http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html 


"All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 113.5 watts

1 percent distortion at 130.7 watts"


----------



## Browninggold

Thanks EnergyOwner for the info. The 3808 holds it own pretty well WPC wise, compared to some receivers, but like you said it will run cooler.


----------



## MRJEFFREY

yes thats the remote app. its free and its awesome.


----------



## PerfKnee

I use the $50 apple dock, along with a cable that has RCAs on one end and a 3.5mm plug on the other. It's mostly a convenience thing for me; the ipod touch's interface is faster and better than the receiver's, and I don't have to turn on the TV. It also charges and syncs with my computer.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15781166
> 
> 
> Could someone post how many WPC the 3808 is when running all 7 channels? I have done a few searches and cannot find any info. Reason I am asking if I would gain anything by getting a XPA-3 for running fronts and letting the 3808 run my surrounds.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15781408
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15721338
> 
> 
> If you run the fronts on a separate amp, the 3808 will certainly be cooler and heat is the #1 killer of electronics.



Browningold I received my XPA-3 a few days ago and running my fronts and center with it. I debated getting the XPA-3 for awhile and in conclusion with certain factors I decided to try it and EMO was running the sale on it(XPA-3)at the time.

I'm no expert at this but there is a difference,is it a $500 difference? Well for me I'm still deciding.

I think with music,it's a bigger difference. The speakers sound "fuller" for lack of a better term. There is more "detail" to the sound. With the center the dialog sounds better and everything sounds more "crisp". It's not a big difference but it's there.

As far as the surrounds it's subtle but they sound more "alive" (again lack of a better word).

Before buying the XPA-3,I was trying to find out if the 3808 "pools" the power on the speakers but never did find out. My train of thought here was if I ran the fronts and center on a external amp,would the 3808 supply more power to the rest of the speakers?

The whole reason I started to consider this was because we are in the process of upgrading our fronts(Monitor Audio GS10's) to Monitor Audio GS20's. I was trying to determine if the 3808 would supply the 20's with enough power? The 20's and the center are 6 ohms and the 10's are 8 ohms.

We haven't received the 20's yet but with the 10's they seem to sound better with the extra power. I'm not sure how this will affect the 20's(help or not) so the jury is still out










Energy is right though, the 3808 doesn't seem to get as hot as it use to.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15779953
> 
> 
> Thanks. The why would Denon sell a dock for $200 if you just need a connector for 11 bucks???



Because this is the company that sells a $500 ethernet cable: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-De.../dp/B000I1X6PM 


$ store cable works just as well.


----------



## sca037

I've got a 3808ci on the way, so am subscribing to this thread










Looking forward to the fun!

Brian


----------



## nosferatu2xlc

Is there a remote code for Pioneer 51FD .


----------



## SSpivey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15785113
> 
> 
> Because this is the company that sells a $500 ethernet cable: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-De.../dp/B000I1X6PM
> 
> 
> $ store cable works just as well.



Thanks for the link. I work in IT/networks. That made my day.

The customer reviews/images are as funny as price.

si.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> *
> 
> Originally Posted by orestes:*
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Sony XBR6 supports CEC? Can I use this feature on my Sony 40XBR6? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer my own questions, I can now say that XBR6 supports CEC. The Sony TV was able to identify Denon 3808, and I was able to turn on my PS3 connected to the receiver (receiver in stand-by mode, but off), and see the PS3 signal and audio on the TV. I wonder what other features CEC offers other than pass-through signal via HDMI. Does anyone know?
Click to expand...


I posted the above message in another forum, but I am posting it here to see if anyonw knows more about this interesting HDMI-CEC feature.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSpivey* /forum/post/15785260
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. I work in IT/networks. That made my day.
> 
> The customer reviews/images are as funny as price.
> 
> si.



I particularly like the one about the printer collapsing into a naked singularity with a further reference to Howard Stern.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15786040
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by orestes
> 
> Does anyone know if Sony XBR6 supports CEC? Can I use this feature on my Sony 40XBR6? Thanks.
> 
> To answer my own questions, I can now say that XBR6 supports CEC. The Sony TV was able to identify Denon 3808, and I was able to turn on my PS3 connected to the receiver (receiver in stand-by mode, but off), and see the PS3 signal and audio on the TV. I wonder what other features CEC offers other than pass-through signal via HDMI. Does anyone know?
> 
> 
> I posted the above message in another forum, but I am posting it here to see if anyonw knows more about this interesting HDMI-CEC feature.



IMO, HDMI-CEC is not ready for prime time but if it works for you, fabulous. For now my Harmony does most of the things CEC can do. Be aware that the behaviour of the 3808's switched power outlets changes when you turn CEC on (they become unswitched).


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15786205
> 
> 
> IMO, HDMI-CEC is not ready for prime time but if it works for you, fabulous. For now my Harmony does most of the things CEC can do. Be aware that the behaviour of the 3808's switched power outlets changes when you turn CEC on (they become unswitched).



It only works as I said; that is, it lets the signal from my PS3 bypass the receiver whan the receiver is OFF but in stand-by mode. The Sony TV lists the receiver as an HDMI-CEC device, but I don't know what else this feature can do for me. I am glad that I don't have to turn the receiver ON all the time when I just want to play a game for a few minutes. Thanks.


----------



## orestesdd

Does anyone know how to save internet radio stations to one's *Favorite*? Also, is there another solution to improve the two remote control functionality into just one remote? What remote are people using with this receiver? Thanks.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15786383
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to save internet radio stations to one's *Favorite*?



use radiodenon.com, its much faster than surfing the stations and saving.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/15685204
> 
> 
> Take a look at monoprice for wire... and they are an AVS sponser.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10239



I wonder what gauge and rating should I use for my speakers. Right now I am using the same setup that I used for my Denon AVR-3300; however, I plan to move in a few months, and I'd like to understand the different type of wire and what is best for my situation. Currently my rear speakers are about 12 feet away from the receiver, but because of the room odd layout I have to run a 18 feet wire (cable) to my left rear speaker whereas the right rear speaker is hooked to 11 feet wire. Anyhow, I'd appreciate a little discussion about this wiring issue to re-educate myself. By the way, I use Energy Take 5.1 speakers (Sub) setup. Thanks.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LTCJack* /forum/post/15779953
> 
> 
> Thanks. The why would Denon sell a dock for $200 if you just need a connector for 11 bucks???
> 
> 
> Is there anything the dock gives you that a monster cable does not??



The dock allows you to control the iPod from the receiver and the receiver remote. So you have control without having to have the iPod in your hand. So it definitely gives you a lot more than just a cable gives you. Of course, only you can decide whether this is worth the money to you.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15785113
> 
> 
> Because this is the company that sells a $500 ethernet cable: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-De.../dp/B000I1X6PM
> 
> 
> $ store cable works just as well.



Note that this is NOT an ethernet cable. It is for the proprietary Denon link. Still, I'm convinced to never use the Denon link if that's what it really costs.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15786551
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'd appreciate a little discussion about this wiring issue to re-educate myself. By the way, I use Energy Take 5.1 speakers (Sub) setup. Thanks.



Take it to the speakers thread.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/15786649
> 
> 
> Note that this is NOT an ethernet cable. It is for the proprietary Denon link. Still, I'm convinced to never use the Denon link if that's what it really costs.



Denon link = Cat5e

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=782297 


The only proprietary thing about it is the format of the data going across.


----------



## Infominister

My AVR 3808CI came with a "DenonLink" cable as I'm sure everyone else's did, too. I can't imagine what could be that much different about a Cat5e cable connector that's included in the box with one costing $500.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15786416
> 
> 
> use radiodenon.com, its much faster than surfing the stations and saving.



Will I find "radiodenon.com" within GUI menu of the receiver? Anyhow, I will check it out this evening.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15788630
> 
> 
> Will I find "radiodenon.com" within GUI menu of the receiver? Anyhow, I will check it out this evening.



Nope. Its a web page. Look it up on a web browser, register and input your AVRs ID. Choose your favorites and they are automatically downloaded to your AVR. Search the thread for radiodenon for more info.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15788722
> 
> 
> Nope. Its a web page. Look it up on a web browser, register and input your AVRs ID. Choose your favorites and they are automatically downloaded to your AVR. Search the thread for radiodenon for more info.



Thanks, and I will do this today when I get home since I don't have my AVR ID with me now. I hope I can find the stupid ID quickly...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15789143
> 
> 
> Thanks, and I will do this today when I get home since I don't have my AVR ID with me now. I hope I can find the stupid ID quickly...



Its easy: http://www.radiodenon.com/setupapp/d...t.asp?lngy=eng 



> Quote:
> AVP-A1HD,AVR-5308,AVC-A1HD, AVR-4308,AVR-3808,AVC-3808]
> 
> 1 Push the "MENU" button.
> 
> 2 Select the "MANUAL SETUP".
> 
> 3 Select the "NETWORK SETUP".
> 
> 4 Select the "Network Info".
> 
> 5 Display Shows the MAC Address.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdlm* /forum/post/15471244
> 
> 
> The Harmony doesn't handle multiple zones well. Evidently the 890 Pro (non-retail version) is the only one that does. *sigh*. But I did come up with a way to make the H1 work reasonably well for my needs. I thought I posted how I did it before, but I can't find it via search, so here it goes...
> 
> 
> My big issue was that I wanted to control Z2 independently from Z1. For example, I wanted to allow someone to be in a Z1 activity such as "Watch Movie", and -- without ending that activity -- be able to turn on and control music in Z2. Similarly, I wanted to turn off Z1 or Z2 without impacting the other zone.
> 
> 
> My solution was to set up a single special activity to control Zone 2. Inside this activity, I allow for the selection of the Zone 2 input, as well as control of the shared devices. Here is what I did (though other variants on the theme are of course possible)
> 
> 
> First, I set up all of my normal activities for Zone 1. Nothing special needs to be done for these.
> 
> 
> Next, I needed to tweak some device settings for use in Zone 2.
> 
> 
> 1) I set the "Zone 2" AVR device (created automatically by the Logitec s/w, with no need to learn Z2 IR commands) to be Always On, via the "There are no power buttons on my remote" option.
> 
> 
> 2) I created a second DVD/CD player called "DVD Zone 2" as a clone of the first, but again with Always On via the "There are no power buttons on my remote" option.
> 
> 
> 3) Repeat step 2 for all devices shared between Zone 1 and Zone 2.
> 
> 
> Next, I created a new activity called "Listen in Zone 2" (well, actually "Listen in Kitchen" ), based on "Listen to Music", and using the Zone 2 AVR device. I manually added the "DVD Zone 2" device to this activity. Add any other devices shared between Zone 1 and Zone 2. Be sure to set this activity to "Leave On" unused devices.
> 
> 
> Finally, I set up the buttons. For the Standard Buttons (physical), I set the basics like Channel Up/Down sending the Tuner Up/Down commands, and the Play/Pause/Stop buttons sending the DVD/CD commands. For Additional Buttons (soft buttons), I created: "On" and "Off" to control Zone 2 power, and a set of desired inputs like "iTunes" to set that input on Zone 2, "Radio" to set that input on Zone 2, etc. Inputs like "CD" required a bit of special handling. For the "CD" input button, I had it send a sequence that includes both turning the DVD/CD power on, as well as setting the AVR Zone 2 input correctly. I also had to create a "CD Off" button that sends the DVD/CD power off command.
> 
> 
> With this configuration, I can go into the "Listen in Zone 2" activity whether or not I'm already in another activity, and control the various inputs. I then go back into whatever Zone 1 activity I was in (if I was in one), such as "Watch TV". When I'm ready to shut down Zone 2, I go back into the Zone 2 activity, press the "Off" softkey, and also press "Off" on any of the "shared devices" that I know I'm done with.
> 
> 
> In use, it's actually pretty simple -- though I'm sure it doesn't sound that way.



So what harmony remote do you recommend to handle this receiver? It seems that the only thing I don't like about my Denon is its dual remote control system.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15789276
> 
> 
> Its easy: http://www.radiodenon.com/setupapp/d...t.asp?lngy=eng



Oh well, I thought that the ID was referring to the same ID requested by the audyssey upgrade. Thanks for finding out it was the MAC address what this web site wants..


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15788396
> 
> 
> My AVR 3808CI came with a "DenonLink" cable as I'm sure everyone else's did, too. I can't imagine what could be that much different about a Cat5e cable connector that's included in the box with one costing $500.



No, I did not recieve a fancy Denon Link cable with my 3808.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/15789914
> 
> 
> No, I did not recieve a fancy Denon Link cable with my 3808.



I had 3910 long before I got my 3808, and it did come with a DL cable. When I got 3808, I found what I thought was the DL cable in my cast off cable bin. I plugged it in, and it worked just fine.


Some time later I discovered that I was actually using a cheap-o network patch cable that came with my UPS/Surge suppressor. The DL cable was black, and appeared to be a bit better in terms of build quality.


So, suffering from an advanced case of audiophile-nervosa, I swapped the cheap-o for the "real" DL cable. Zero difference in performance.


Unless there is something _really_ special about the $500 cable on Denon's web site, I would say that ANY network patch cable should work just fine. And, you would have to be a crackhead to buy the Denon cable at that price.










Brian


EDIT: My 3808ci purchased a couple weeks before Christmas of 2008 did not come with a DL cable.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/15790635
> 
> 
> I had 3910 long before I got my 3808, and it did come with a DL cable. When I got 3808, I found what I thought was the DL cable in my cast off cable bin. I plugged it in, and it worked just fine.
> 
> 
> Some time later I discovered that I was actually using a cheap-o network patch cable that came with my UPS/Surge suppressor. The DL cable was black, and appeared to be a bit better in terms of build quality.
> 
> 
> So, suffering from an advanced case of audiophile-nervosa, I swapped the cheap-o for the "real" DL cable. Zero difference in performance.
> 
> 
> Unless there is something _really_ special about the $500 cable on Denon's web site, I would say that ANY network patch cable should work just fine. And, you would have to be a crackhead to buy the Denon cable at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian
> 
> 
> EDIT: My 3808ci purchased a couple weeks before Christmas of 2008 did not come with a DL cable.



Note that such a cable is not listed in the manual as there are only 6 items depicted on page 2 where it says, "Accessories". I do not think that such a cable will be included with the Denon 3808 unless it is explicitly mentioned in the manual.


----------



## orestesdd

Hi, I just want to share this info here for myself and others.



> Quote:
> The Ethernet connection also makes it possible to control the AVR-3808CI via a PC on your home network. To do this, simply put the IP address of your AVR-3808CI into the address bar of your browser, and you should be able to make changes. This is actually a much easier way to accomplish many tasks. For example, it's much easier to type in source names with a keyboard than use the antiquated system in the GUI (Denon really should have included an onscreen keyboard). Surprisingly, it updates nearly immediately so we could see our changes taking effect on the receiver as we tweaked it from a laptop computer on the couch. The other advantage is that it's possible for off-site custom installers to tweak your system if you give them access. Considering how complex the AVR-3808CI is, this is a really nice feature for those who'd rather leave the tweaking to the pros.



I hope this can help others.


Ciao.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

I just received my QNAP TS109 Pro II NAS and have it working as a file sharer on my LAN. I want to use the built-in Twonky Vision with my 3808ci, and I have not started to rip any CDs to flac (advice is to use flac as my losless file type).


Is there a step-by-step tutorial anywhere on line that will help guide me in this effort?


Jay O'Brien

Folsom, California, USA


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/15795423
> 
> 
> I have not started to rip any CDs to flac (advice is to use flac as my losless file type).
> 
> 
> Is there a step-by-step tutorial anywhere on line that will help guide me in this effort?



Mac or PC? For a PC I use Exact Audio Copy, see the Wiki at Hydrogen Audio:

Exact Audio Copy


----------



## Jay O'Brien

scientest,


Thank you. Exact audio copy is on my short list of ripping programs. But what I'm really looking for is a tutorial on how to use the setup with my 3808ci.


I successfully use internet radio, controlling the 3808ci over my LAN from a remote computer where I listen to Zone 2. I can change program sources, internet radio stations, etc, but I haven't attempted to access Twonky on the QNAP, and that's where I would like some help.


Jay


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/15795720
> 
> 
> I haven't attempted to access Twonky on the QNAP, and that's where I would like some help.



Ahh, different problem completely. Sorry, can't help you there...


----------



## orestesdd

Can I stream my iTune audio/video files to this receiver? If yes, how do I do this? I think I read somewhere that the receiver does not see the iTunes files. Thanks for your inputs so far.


----------



## sketch2099

anyone care to speculate that denon might offer Dolby Prologic IIz as an upgradeable feature in the future? would audyssey have to be updated also to accomodate the height channels during setup?


----------



## Gary J

They probably will since the only thing left to sell after AC3, lossless audio and Room EQ is gimmicky stuff.


----------



## apolodor

Hi i have some problems with the AVR 3808 somebody can help me ,please

Here is the story:


I have

HD cable box Samsung SMT H3050 provided by TWC

32LG30 HD TV

PANASONIC PT AE2000U projector

DENON AVR 3808CI

HDMI cables MONSTER CABLES ULTRA 1000

PS3

Now here it comes the issue:

IF i connect the HD box with HDTV or HD PJ trough HDMI cables is ok (however is not the best),but seems the monitors dont have the capabilities to reproduce a good sound i used the AV receiver.So i've input the receiver between the cable box and the TV/PJ.Hooked with HDMI cable the ,the imagine every 10 sec is blinking on both monitors(the sound is ok ). I did also trough the component cables with optic cable and its seems ok video and sound (no blink).Now i suspect the issue in AV receiver logic.The video signal trough HDMI blink but component no!?

We living in the HD era, so i dont want to use component cable .I called the manufacturer of the receiver and they said to send the receiver for the test

Before i send the AV , i want just an opinion and if heard about this issue


Any help is appreciated THANK YOU


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apolodor* /forum/post/15797636
> 
> 
> Hi i have some problems with the AVR 3808 somebody can help me ,please
> 
> Here is the story:
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> HD cable box Samsung SMT H3050 provided by TWC
> 
> 32LG30 HD TV
> 
> PANASONIC PT AE2000U projector
> 
> DENON AVR 3808CI
> 
> HDMI cables MONSTER CABLES ULTRA 1000
> 
> PS3
> 
> Now here it comes the issue:
> 
> IF i connect the HD box with HDTV or HD PJ trough HDMI cables is ok (however is not the best),but seems the monitors dont have the capabilities to reproduce a good sound i used the AV receiver.So i've input the receiver between the cable box and the TV/PJ.Hooked with HDMI cable the ,the imagine every 10 sec is blinking on both monitors(the sound is ok ). I did also trough the component cables with optic cable and its seems ok video and sound (no blink).Now i suspect the issue in AV receiver logic.The video signal trough HDMI blink but component no!?
> 
> We living in the HD era, so i dont want to use component cable .I called the manufacturer of the receiver and they said to send the receiver for the test
> 
> Before i send the AV , i want just an opinion and if heard about this issue
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated THANK YOU



Cable boxes have some serious HDMI handshake issues with Denon AVRs. There is no reason why you can't run your cable box on component + digital optical/coax since the best it can do is 1080i so HDMI will give you no extra benefit. I have given up trying to get my Motorola HD PVR running on HDMI and I use component with no issues whatsoever.


Remember, *component* is three cables red, green and blue and can carry HD signals whereas *composite* is a single yellow cable and will not do HD.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15797958
> 
> 
> Cable boxes have some serious HDMI handshake issues with Denon AVRs. There is no reason why you can't run your cable box on component + digital optical/coax since the best it can do is 1080i so HDMI will give you no extra benefit. I have given up trying to get my Motorola HD PVR running on HDMI and I use component with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Remember, *component* is three cables red, green and blue and can carry HD signals whereas *composite* is a single yellow cable and will not do HD.



I wonder if my San Francisco Comcast motorola cable box will allow me to use optical for audio input together with the component cable. I asked this question long time ago, and I was told that the box optical audio output does not work or something to this effect. Today, I will try to connect just the components and the L/R stereo audio cables to my receiver. Perhaps later, I will try to see if optical cable does not work as I was told. The reality is that Comcast reps in my area know very little about their own equipment when you call them and ask them these simple questions.


Ciao


----------



## porieux

Looks like I missed the deal, how often do these go on sale?


----------



## daron73m

Hello all...ok I want more power...Curious what amps some of you have hooked up with your dennon reciever to give your system some extra punch. I have never actually owned or tried an amp just relied on the Dennon 3808. I have a klipsch system that just doesnt sound that powerful even when I have it jacked to -10db. Any advice would be much appreiciated.

thanks

daron


----------



## pj121391

Take your Pick there are lots of Great Amps....Rotel, Sunfire, Emotiva, Anthem


----------



## MRJEFFREY

"So, suffering from an advanced case of audiophile-nervosa"




AHHHH theres a diagnosis, all this time I thought I was crazy!!!


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15797958
> 
> 
> Cable boxes have some serious HDMI handshake issues with Denon AVRs. There is no reason why you can't run your cable box on component + digital optical/coax since the best it can do is 1080i so HDMI will give you no extra benefit. I have given up trying to get my Motorola HD PVR running on HDMI and I use component with no issues whatsoever.



What issues were you having with the Motorola DVR & the Denon?


I have an issue somewhere in the chain...

[Verizon] Motorola DVR to Denon to Pioneer PDP-5070.


When I turn them on, I will have Audio and Video. Then the Video will go out, then the audio will go out. then the Audio will come back, then the Video will come back... If it did this once, I could live with that, but this can happen once, twice, five times, eight times... Occasionally, this will happen after I've been watching for a while... At least I have a DVR because once it settles down, I'll rewind and watch what I've missed...


I think this is the motorola DVR - had the same issue with Comcast DVR, but I've never had the issue with the PS3, or DVD player-haven't used that in a while..


----------



## EnergyOwner

Yes. Random audio and video dropouts and the DVR would reset to 480i regardless of the output mode I set it too. I have heard that this is quite a common issue between various cable boxes and Denon AVRs using HDMI but since its a cable box and the content will never be more than 1080i with no True HD audio its not a problem to step down to component and digital coax.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15786551
> 
> 
> I wonder what gauge and rating should I use for my speakers. Right now I am using the same setup that I used for my Denon AVR-3300; however, I plan to move in a few months, and I'd like to understand the different type of wire and what is best for my situation. Currently my rear speakers are about 12 feet away from the receiver, but because of the room odd layout I have to run a 18 feet wire (cable) to my left rear speaker whereas the right rear speaker is hooked to 11 feet wire. Anyhow, I'd appreciate a little discussion about this wiring issue to re-educate myself. By the way, I use Energy Take 5.1 speakers (Sub) setup. Thanks.



In my 13 x 20 room 7.1 setup, my rear surrounds use about 30-40 foot of cable each. The cable I use is not rated in the traditional standard, but I think it is in the 10-12 gauge neighborhood.


I would not skimp on low quality cable. You have a great receiver, and from the one review I read online, a decent speaker setup.

In a nutshell, the farther away the speakers are, the lower the gauge (meaning larger diameter wire) you should use.

Think of it this way: your speaker wire is like a garden hose. The larger the diameter of the hose(gauge), the easier it is for the water to flow through it (resistance). The lower the gauge, the less resistance there is to the signal flowing through the speaker wire. With less resistance, the signal to the speakers should be "cleaner". The Denon will not have to work so hard to get the signal to the speaker. In theroy, it should stress the 3808 less and produce better sound from your speaker, IMHO.

Less resistance = less heat. Heat is bad for electronic components, so by using quality speaker cables, you should not only get better sound from the speakers, but may increase the life of the 3808ci...

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## Kraddy

Can I listen to music on one input, while watching TV thru another input, at the same time?


If so, how?


Thanks


----------



## jackson_foi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15798619
> 
> 
> I wonder if my San Francisco Comcast motorola cable box will allow me to use optical for audio input together with the component cable. I asked this question long time ago, and I was told that the box optical audio output does not work or something to this effect. Today, I will try to connect just the components and the L/R stereo audio cables to my receiver. Perhaps later, I will try to see if optical cable does not work as I was told. The reality is that Comcast reps in my area know very little about their own equipment when you call them and ask them these simple questions.
> 
> 
> Ciao



I have a similar setup: Comcast Motorola DCT 6412 III via HDMI to Denon 3808 (video), and Optical (audio), and HDMI to Pioneer PRO 111 FD.

The additional optical audio cable is necessary until Comcast upgrades their HDMI support either by firmware or hardware.

With regard to HDCP issues, the preferred powerup order is TV, Denon, then Comcast. But I usually turn the receiver on, then use its remote to turn on the others in whatever order I turned them off from the night before (usually: TV, then Comcast) so the remote is ready to change channels. I often get a single signal check silence, but this is only once, and for perhaps a second, and not annoying enough to program the correct sequence on one of the programmable buttoms.


----------



## jackson_foi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kraddy* /forum/post/15801416
> 
> 
> Can I listen to music on one input, while watching TV thru another input, at the same time?
> 
> 
> If so, how?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would be surprised.


Previously, content switching was done separately, audio and video. With HDMI carrying both, it is seems likely that pushing tuner, in an effort to get local coverage of the football game, would stop the video signal on a national game where the announcers prefer your opponents.


----------



## Mike7200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kraddy* /forum/post/15801416
> 
> 
> Can I listen to music on one input, while watching TV thru another input, at the same time?
> 
> 
> If so, how?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I do this all the time. On your source select menu for radio, CD, etc., use the video assign option to select the video source you want to view.


I often listen to CDs while watching sporting events, for example.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daron73m* /forum/post/15799232
> 
> 
> Hello all...ok I want more power...Curious what amps some of you have hooked up with your dennon reciever to give your system some extra punch. I have never actually owned or tried an amp just relied on the Dennon 3808. I have a klipsch system that just doesnt sound that powerful even when I have it jacked to -10db. Any advice would be much appreiciated.
> 
> thanks
> 
> daron



Usually Klipschs are easy to drive. Here are some numbers on the Denon. Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 118.9 watts

1 percent distortion at 138.0 watts


All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 113.5 watts

1 percent distortion at 130.7 watts


I was also debating on a amp. 3808 seems to hold its own power wise.

Under Source Select/Other you can change the volume level -12-+12 on the receiver for each input

I still may purchase a 3 channel amp down the road not for sure.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15795862
> 
> 
> Can I stream my iTune audio/video files to this receiver? If yes, how do I do this? I think I read somewhere that the receiver does not see the iTunes files. Thanks for your inputs so far.



You cannot stream any video to the 3808. If you want to use itunes the easiest way is to get an apple airport and connect it (you can get an optical cable) to the 3808. If you just want to share your library but don't care about using the itunes interface then you must setup your computer to be an UPNP server. WMP does this.


----------



## Challkhmc

I realize that this is only indirectly related to this thread, but I am saddened by the demise of Kuro line of Pioneer plasmas. I have loved my PDP-5080 HD for over a year and will enjoy superior PQ for years to come. Paired with my 3808 I am the envy of all of my buddies who nominated me to host the Superbowl. I know that increased refresh rates and improved contrast ratios are narrowing the gap between LCDs and plasmas, but I will never regret this purchase.

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories...MPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## apolodor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15797958
> 
> 
> Cable boxes have some serious HDMI handshake issues with Denon AVRs. There is no reason why you can't run your cable box on component + digital optical/coax since the best it can do is 1080i so HDMI will give you no extra benefit. I have given up trying to get my Motorola HD PVR running on HDMI and I use component with no issues whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Remember, *component* is three cables red, green and blue and can carry HD signals whereas *composite* is a single yellow cable and will not do HD.



Hi thanks for your interest . You right in terms of video broadcasting 1080i for the cable box but i noticed when you use a HDMI through cable box the AVR 3808ci normalize the sound between channels (you dont have too low or increase the volume) plus the new feature which normalize the sound in the same video channel( eg when you have tv ads same level with movies or shows)

If you use the component is not gonna do it!!!. And honestly is annoying to put the volume down or up all the time.


So then i believe its better through HMDI cable. However i will sent this receiver to be test by denon since i paid for something and is not working like i want.


----------



## lcubed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apolodor* /forum/post/15805143
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for your interest . You right in terms of video broadcasting 1080i for the cable box but i noticed when you use a HDMI through cable box the AVR 3808ci normalize the sound between channels (you dont have too low or increase the volume) plus the new feature which normalize the sound in the same video channel( eg when you have tv ads same level with movies or shows)
> 
> If you use the component is not gonna do it!!!. And honestly is annoying to put the volume down or up all the time.



i don't think that dynamic eq and dynamic volume features are tied exclusively to the hdmi inputs.


----------



## catman2




Jay O'Brien said:


> I just received my QNAP TS109 Pro II NAS and have it working as a file sharer on my LAN. I want to use the built-in Twonky Vision with my 3808ci, and I have not started to rip any CDs to flac (advice is to use flac as my losless file type).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay,
> 
> 
> I use Qnap pro 2 with denon 3808 and twonky and 30,000 mp3 files and a few hundred movies, so ask away!
> 
> 
> twonky has good forums and you can set it all up through your PC or Mac. (enable twonky once you can see qnap configuration page online) twonky a bit awkward to learn , but very good. Qnap also great for downloading using only 14 Watts!


----------



## kktk

What's the advantage of using


1. QNAP?

2. Twonky?


I'm sure there are reasons why you guys are going down this road?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *apolodor* /forum/post/15805143
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for your interest . You right in terms of video broadcasting 1080i for the cable box but i noticed when you use a HDMI through cable box the AVR 3808ci normalize the sound between channels (you dont have too low or increase the volume) plus the new feature which normalize the sound in the same video channel( eg when you have tv ads same level with movies or shows)
> 
> If you use the component is not gonna do it!!!. And honestly is annoying to put the volume down or up all the time.
> 
> 
> So then i believe its better through HMDI cable. However i will sent this receiver to be test by denon since i paid for something and is not working like i want.



I haven't noticed a difference in the volume between HDMI and digital coax. Some of the channels are different especially between digital and analog broadcasts but I'm on an all-digital map now so that makes no difference. At any rate, Dynamic Volume takes care of it. If it doesn't, you probably don't have it turned on for your audio input.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/15802975
> 
> 
> You cannot stream any video to the 3808. If you want to use itunes the easiest way is to get an apple airport and connect it (you can get an optical cable) to the 3808. If you just want to share your library but don't care about using the itunes interface then you must setup your computer to be an UPNP server. WMP does this.



Thanks; however if I set up any kind of media server, could I still use my video/music purchases (files) through iTunes? Aren't these files protected? Sorry for my confusion here.


Ciao.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kktk* /forum/post/15807146
> 
> 
> What's the advantage of using
> 
> 
> 1. QNAP?
> 
> 2. Twonky?
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are reasons why you guys are going down this road?



I am asking myself the same question, but I am not sure I understand the chats talking about these two issues.


Ciao.


----------



## orestesdd




catman2 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/15795423
> 
> 
> I just received my QNAP TS109 Pro II NAS and have it working as a file sharer on my LAN. I want to use the built-in Twonky Vision with my 3808ci, and I have not started to rip any CDs to flac (advice is to use flac as my losless file type).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay,
> 
> 
> I use Qnap pro 2 with denon 3808 and twonky and 30,000 mp3 files and a few hundred movies, so ask away!
> 
> 
> twonky has good forums and you can set it all up through your PC or Mac. (enable twonky once you can see qnap configuration page online) twonky a bit awkward to learn , but very good. Qnap also great for downloading using only 14 Watts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen QNAP hardware on the net and I believe is just a NAS. So can I collect all my music and videos in this QNAP and play them thru my Denon on my TV using twonky? I guess twonky is just an audio/video server software that handles your files. Does twonky has all the appropriate codec to handle all type of files? Sorry for the long questions, and thanks.
> 
> 
> I am currently thinking about a software called TVersity or something like this to handle all the media files to my PS3 instead of my Denon receiver. I think this way is cheaper since I don't have to buy a QNAP hardware. However, I am curious to find more about your setup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao.
Click to expand...


----------



## PerfKnee

How long does it take for Denon to send the codes for the Dynamic Volume upgrade? It's supposed to take 30 days and it's been about 30 days. I still haven't received anything from Denon. Maybe I should have just bitten the bullet and paid for it upfront.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15810172
> 
> 
> How long does it take for Denon to send the codes for the Dynamic Volume upgrade? It's supposed to take 30 days and it's been about 30 days. I still haven't received anything from Denon. Maybe I should have just bitten the bullet and paid for it upfront.



The claim form says it could take up to 30 days and there's a phone number on it so it might be time to call them. I decided I'd rather wait for the $100 refund than wait for the download code. Either way you gotta wait for it.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




catman2 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/15795423
> 
> 
> I just received my QNAP TS109 Pro II NAS and have it working as a file sharer on my LAN. I want to use the built-in Twonky Vision with my 3808ci, and I have not started to rip any CDs to flac (advice is to use flac as my losless file type).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay,
> 
> 
> I use Qnap pro 2 with denon 3808 and twonky and 30,000 mp3 files and a few hundred movies, so ask away!
> 
> 
> twonky has good forums and you can set it all up through your PC or Mac. (enable twonky once you can see qnap configuration page online) twonky a bit awkward to learn , but very good. Qnap also great for downloading using only 14 Watts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catman2,
> 
> 
> Your advice is what prompted me to buy the QNAP Pro II from MediaSonic; I also bought an external HD which is set up as a QRAID 1 drive. Your guidance was much appreciated. I'm having some problems with the eSATA connection, and MediaSonic is working with me to sort that out. In the meantime the second HD works using USB2 which is somewhat slower.
> 
> 
> Is there a particular Twonky forum I should view? I was hoping for a tutorial on setting up Twonky and the 3808ci, but I can't even find an overall users guide for Twonky!
> 
> 
> With rec head's help, I have placed some mp3 demo clips in the Qmultimedia folder and I can play them as if they were internet radio; now I need to learn about ripping, and playlists. Any help you can offer will be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jay O'Brien
Click to expand...


----------



## blairy




orestesdd said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15805839
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen QNAP hardware on the net and I believe is just a NAS. So can I collect all my music and videos in this QNAP and play them thru my Denon on my TV using twonky? I guess twonky is just an audio/video server software that handles your files. Does twonky has all the appropriate codec to handle all type of files? Sorry for the long questions, and thanks.
> 
> 
> I am currently thinking about a software called TVersity or something like this to handle all the media files to my PS3 instead of my Denon receiver. I think this way is cheaper since I don't have to buy a QNAP hardware. However, I am curious to find more about your setup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presume you have your 3808 networked and your pc on the same network.
> 
> 
> Place your music files (mp3, wav or flac etc) in a public folder on your pc. (In vista click the network icon on the desktop. In the folders pane select public; public music. Either put your music files here or put a shortcut to your music files.)
> 
> 
> Go back to the Network folder. Open network audio and make sure the denon network audio icon has a green tick. If nto enable it.
> 
> 
> Go to avr, select net/usb...get to your PC...then your music folder and play away.
> 
> 
> Don't need a NAS, QNAP twonky or any software other that what comes with windows....unless you want or need to be able to do more than simply play your music.
> 
> 
> Suggest you start with the basics...if that doesn't meet your needs then go forward from there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greenh0use




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15599300
> 
> 
> Not possible but you can do it the other way around having the HDMI video showing up and listening to a non-hdmi audio source. Alternatively, you can use the Zone 2 composite out as another video link to you display and watch that (limited to composite, s-video and 480i component sources) while you listen to main zone HDMI.



HOW?? Sorry if it's in the thread, I've searched and read probably 20 pages but can't find out how to watch HDMI TV while listening to analog ipod or tuner. I know you can with digital audio, but it messes up the hdmi assigns and I can't get digital ipod out anyways. I figure I'll have to resort to component cables from the PVR... But what about the PS3? Say I want to play a video game and listen to the radio. Or, for parties what I used to do was put on a DVD (Planet Earth eg) and crank out the ipod?? Any help


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15810172
> 
> 
> How long does it take for Denon to send the codes for the Dynamic Volume upgrade? It's supposed to take 30 days and it's been about 30 days. I still haven't received anything from Denon. Maybe I should have just bitten the bullet and paid for it upfront.



I experienced the same thing. I finally called Denon and the lady said it only takes a week or two to process the form. You don't need anything from Denon to get the upgrade, just for Denon to allow it on their end. She finally sent me a email that contained intsructions on how to download. Same intructions are available on the web site. I'd just try to run the download and see what happens.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/15599086
> 
> 
> Anyone been able to listen to an HDMI input and watch another analog input? I finally got a way to listen to really nice 24/96 music on the Denon (via HDMI) but to my surprise when I set up that source to watch another source (SAT via component), no joy. Maybe this HDMI restriction is wider than I thought.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15599300
> 
> 
> Not possible but you can do it the other way around having the HDMI video showing up and listening to a non-hdmi audio source. Alternatively, you can use the Zone 2 composite out as another video link to you display and watch that (limited to composite, s-video and 480i component sources) while you listen to main zone HDMI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Greenh0use* /forum/post/15813447
> 
> 
> HOW?? Sorry if it's in the thread, I've searched and read probably 20 pages but can't find out how to watch HDMI TV while listening to analog ipod or tuner. I know you can with digital audio, but it messes up the hdmi assigns and I can't get digital ipod out anyways. I figure I'll have to resort to component cables from the PVR... But what about the PS3? Say I want to play a video game and listen to the radio. Or, for parties what I used to do was put on a DVD (Planet Earth eg) and crank out the ipod?? Any help



I would like a solution to this as well.


When my DVR was feeding COMPONENT out to the receiver and COMPONENT to display, I could watch DVR, while listening to the tuner, Now I'm using HDMI all the way around and for the life of me, I can not get the DVR picture and tuner sound.


PLEASE>>>>HELP US IF U CAN..










HH


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/15813644
> 
> 
> I would like a solution to this as well.
> 
> 
> When my DVR was feeding COMPONENT out to the receiver and COMPONENT to display, I could watch DVR, while listening to the tuner, Now I'm using HDMI all the way around and for the life of me, I can not get the DVR picture and tuner sound.
> 
> 
> PLEASE>>>>HELP US IF U CAN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH



Use the analog inputs of the source that the HDMI is connected to and (like DVR or HDP) and switch the input mode to analog. You could also redirect the Zone 2/3 outputs into the same analog input if you wish to use the tuner and then use Zone 2/3 for the tuner and the HDMI with analog inputs for the main zone.


----------



## ghook2020

Hello 3808 Owners -


Have a Panny BD30 hooked up to my 3808. Speakers are Axiom - 5.1 surround.


I have the BD30 bitstreaming all audio, with secondary audio turned *off*.


All of my BD's with either Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD Master soundtracks play just

fine, with one exception: Matrix Ultimate Collection


The BD30 says it is sending Dolby TrueHD, but the 3808 Audio signal menu

displays a Dolby Digital 48khz.


The BD menu has audio selection as an attribute of language selection -- I do have

English Dolby TrueHD selected. That is also what the BD30's Audio display

button shows.


Not a big complaint. The movie still looks and sounds great. Am simply curious.

And stumped.










Would appreciate any advice. Thanks!


Hook


----------



## rtwilbur

Is anyone running Paradigm Studio speakers with the 3808?


Right now I have the 3808 and Paradigm Cinema 330 L/C/R....I'm looking to upgrade to the Paradigm Studio line, specificly the CC-590 and Studio 40's. On the Paradigm boards they are saying the 3808 isn't a good match with the speakers needing more power and they suggest getting an Emotiva or Anthem power amp to power the Studio's?


Wondering if anyone us running Paradigm Studios off the 3808 and how it sounds? Thanks!!


----------



## MRJEFFREY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15813636
> 
> 
> I experienced the same thing. I finally called Denon and the lady said it only takes a week or two to process the form. You don't need anything from Denon to get the upgrade, just for Denon to allow it on their end. She finally sent me a email that contained intsructions on how to download. Same intructions are available on the web site. I'd just try to run the download and see what happens.




WOW i just read this and figured what the hell I sent my request in 2 weeks ago let me go to the add feature and see if it works. Long story short its been about 45 mins or so, and I am now running the new firmware. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Im playing PS3 NHL 09 right now and the difference is day and night!!!The front of the 3808 use to say multi channel in now it says multi channel in dolby ex(not that it matters to me but I remember a post complaining about the 3808 not displaying that) I cant wait to start the blu ray tests. I got this for free but those of you who are on the fence about spending the 100 bux, I would do it in a heart beat!!!!! Thanks for your post man!!!!


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/15813644
> 
> 
> When my DVR was feeding COMPONENT out to the receiver and COMPONENT to display, I could watch DVR, while listening to the tuner, Now I'm using HDMI all the way around and for the life of me, I can not get the DVR picture and tuner sound.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15813968
> 
> 
> Use the analog inputs of the source that the HDMI is connected to and (like DVR or HDP) and switch the input mode to analog. You could also redirect the Zone 2/3 outputs into the same analog input if you wish to use the tuner and then use Zone 2/3 for the tuner and the HDMI with analog inputs for the main zone.



I guess I need the crayon version,,,I'm having a hard time trying to figure out what I should do...










Are you saying connect component and HDMI from the DVR to the 3808 to be able to watch the DVR and listen to the tuner at the same time?


Sorry, but sometimes my brain just can't grasp, what I'm sure is simple.


HH


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtwilbur* /forum/post/15814538
> 
> 
> Is anyone running Paradigm Studio speakers with the 3808?
> 
> 
> Right now I have the 3808 and Paradigm Cinema 330 L/C/R....I'm looking to upgrade to the Paradigm Studio line, specificly the CC-590 and Studio 40's. On the Paradigm boards they are saying the 3808 isn't a good match with the speakers needing more power and they suggest getting an Emotiva or Anthem power amp to power the Studio's?
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone us running Paradigm Studios off the 3808 and how it sounds? Thanks!!



I use Studio 40's , Studio CC and MFW-15. My previous AVR was 4802, now 3808. I think they sound terrific. I, too, have heard that these speakers will benefit from an external amp. I don't really know how much better it would make them sound but would be interested to hear if anyone made this upgrade.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15814570
> 
> 
> WOW i just read this and figured what the hell I sent my request in 2 weeks ago let me go to the add feature and see if it works. Long story short its been about 45 mins or so, and I am now running the new firmware. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Im playing PS3 NHL 09 right now and the difference is day and night!!!The front of the 3808 use to say multi channel in now it says multi channel in dolby ex(not that it matters to me but I remember a post complaining about the 3808 not displaying that) I cant wait to start the blu ray tests. I got this for free but those of you who are on the fence about spending the 100 bux, I would do it in a heart beat!!!!! Thanks for your post man!!!!



Glad it worked for you. Anyone who sent the upgrade form in w/o paying should just try the DL after ten days or so instead of waiting for Denon to reply via email. Denon doesn't send out any key or code that's needed to authorize the DL. You can find the recommended download instructions somewhere on the Denon site if you like. All DL features are worth it except for Rhapsody. It doesn't work on a Denon AVR. At least I can't find anybody that states they stream Rhapsody successfully.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rtwilbur* /forum/post/15814538
> 
> 
> Is anyone running Paradigm Studio speakers with the 3808?
> 
> 
> Right now I have the 3808 and Paradigm Cinema 330 L/C/R....I'm looking to upgrade to the Paradigm Studio line, specificly the CC-590 and Studio 40's. On the Paradigm boards they are saying the 3808 isn't a good match with the speakers needing more power and they suggest getting an Emotiva or Anthem power amp to power the Studio's?
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone us running Paradigm Studios off the 3808 and how it sounds? Thanks!!



I've got Paradigm Studio 60's and the CC490 CC speaker. I think they sound great and so does everyone that hears them. However, I've never used the AVR 3808 with any other speakers, so I can't really make any comparisons in terms of compatibility with the Paradigms.


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15813636
> 
> 
> I experienced the same thing. I finally called Denon and the lady said it only takes a week or two to process the form. You don't need anything from Denon to get the upgrade, just for Denon to allow it on their end. She finally sent me a email that contained intsructions on how to download. Same intructions are available on the web site. I'd just try to run the download and see what happens.



Many thanks for that info rotohead. I just went to option setup / firmware update / check for update on the 3808ci, and it said my feature package was ready. I'm downloading it as I write this. Sad that none of the three people I spoke with at Denon could tell me this, but Denon is about the tech, not service.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15814570
> 
> 
> WOW i just read this and figured what the hell I sent my request in 2 weeks ago let me go to the add feature and see if it works. Long story short its been about 45 mins or so, and I am now running the new firmware. WHAT A DIFFERENCE! Im playing PS3 NHL 09 right now and the difference is day and night!!!The front of the 3808 use to say multi channel in now it says multi channel in dolby ex(not that it matters to me but I remember a post complaining about the 3808 not displaying that) I cant wait to start the blu ray tests. I got this for free but those of you who are on the fence about spending the 100 bux, I would do it in a heart beat!!!!! Thanks for your post man!!!!



Yeah I thought the same thing what a diffrence. I paid 100 dollars for it and thought it was money well spent. I know someone who can get it for free and he says he does not want it. Cannot imagine at least giving it a try-bypass if you do not like it.


----------



## Charlie_Phogg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15815734
> 
> 
> Anyone who sent the upgrade form in w/o paying should just try the DL after ten days or so instead of waiting for Denon to reply via email. Denon doesn't send out any key or code that's needed to authorize the DL.



+1


I was just playing around with it last Oct when I purchased my 3808 and it let me download new firmware. I didn't even realize until a day or 2 later I had also downloaded the free upgrade along with the new firmware







They processed my request very quickly, less than a week from the mailing date.


----------



## clearview31

i purchased this receiver in late Dec and just set it up this week.


I got through 1 movie and was working on running all the setups. I moved my center channel speaker and when I plugged my unit back in it shut off and then flashes red. I took off all the speaker wires and all the inputs and still same result.

I tried the reset and still no dice.

So I took it to get fixed yesterday.


Has anyone else had that problema and was it something complex or an easy fix...


I just got my speakers last sunday (paradigm 100's cc690 and adp590 v5) and a subwoofer was delivered Monday (ultra 13) and then this happened.........


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/15814609
> 
> 
> I guess I need the crayon version,,,I'm having a hard time trying to figure out what I should do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying connect component and HDMI from the DVR to the 3808 to be able to watch the DVR and listen to the tuner at the same time?
> 
> 
> Sorry, but sometimes my brain just can't grasp, what I'm sure is simple.
> 
> 
> HH



You can't reassign analog inputs so if you have say HDMI 1 allocated to the input labeled DVD on the remote and you want to watch this input while listening to the FM tuner then put in a pair of RCA cables from the Zone 2 outputs to the DVD analog inputs (first ones on the left looking at the back).


Power on the main zone and select DVD. Press either the input mode button on the AVR or INPUT on the remote until you get the analog input (Pg 38 of the manual). Power on Zone 2 and select tuner and search for the station you want. Volume is best controlled in the main zone.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/15816548
> 
> 
> i purchased this receiver in late Dec and just set it up this week.
> 
> 
> I got through 1 movie and was working on running all the setups. I moved my center channel speaker and when I plugged my unit back in it shut off and then flashes red. I took off all the speaker wires and all the inputs and still same result.
> 
> I tried the reset and still no dice.
> 
> So I took it to get fixed yesterday.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had that problema and was it something complex or an easy fix...
> 
> 
> I just got my speakers last sunday (paradigm 100's cc690 and adp590 v5) and a subwoofer was delivered Monday (ultra 13) and then this happened.........



Same thing happend to me with my first 3808ci. I hooked it up and watched one part of a film. Went to dinner and on return home could not get any output, audio or video from it. Figured it was something simple I was missing, and was familiar with Denon setup since I had owned a 3805 and a 3806, but after a LONG discussion with Denon tech, had to send it in for a swap.....

Not too happy, but once the new one arrived, I have had zero issues in the year I have had it.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## clearview31

snowtrooper1966


do you think I should have sent it in to Denon directly, rather than an authorized repair center. I did the latter only casue they were 10 minutes away from me and I thought I could get the unit back sooner.


I guess if they cant fix it I would have to send it back anyway for the swap


Thanks for your reply


----------



## snowtrooper1966

I would have told you to call Denon directly, like I did. They may have been able to walk you through a reset. You may get a faster turnaround from the repair center, or they may tell you it's bricked and needs to be replaced like mine was. In the end, I was happy to have a new unit instead of one that had been repaired.

Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


----------



## MRJEFFREY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15815993
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought the same thing what a diffrence. I paid 100 dollars for it and thought it was money well spent. I know someone who can get it for free and he says he does not want it. Cannot imagine at least giving it a try-bypass if you do not like it.



ya you can always just shut it off....I doubt he would after hearing the difference though. I agree I would have been the guy (had I paid for it) saying, 100 bux this better be a difference, and I would of also said money well spent!!! DAMN I love this thing!!!!


Does everyone keep dynamic volume on, and what do you set it to? I think I noticed a volume decrease with it on????


Also after running the setup, my speaker levels are all negative and my sub is like negative 8. Does this sound wrong?? Should I run the setup again???



I have a 7.1 set up with an extra speaker in the rear middle. I noticed that with audessey on I cant use this extra speaker any idea why?


----------



## Browninggold

Regular tv I have dynamic volume on, blu-ray and HD I turn off. Yeah you will notice a volume decrease that is normal. There are a few modes you can run with DY. Vol. on-Day, evening, midnight. Use which one sounds best to you. Yes all my levels are negative also, my sub is lower than the rest. That is pretty normal...if it sounds good don't mess with it. Your last question I cannot help you with. I am also running 7.1 but with two speakers on back wall-ausyssey catches my 2 back there. Maybe ask in audyssey forum.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/15815993
> 
> 
> .... I know someone who can get it for free and he says he does not want it. Cannot imagine at least giving it a try-bypass if you do not like it.



Yeah, this is as free as it get's. Free as in doesn't cost more than a stamp but he may be uncomfortable with the download success. There's always a risk you brick it. I sat thru a upgrade on a unnamed device that said "Don't interupt power supply." How long can you stare at that before just saying, 'I'll take my chances'. I always feel better when I see a 'out' on the upgrade screen.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15818482
> 
> 
> I sat thru a upgrade on a unnamed device that said "Don't interupt power supply." How long can you stare at that before just saying, 'I'll take my chances'.



Murphy's Law says that's the time the power goes out.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15815868
> 
> 
> ... but Denon is about the tech, not service.



You got that right. Besides their service usually being slow, they apparently don't even test to see if the problem you sent the unit in for was fixed. Replace a board and just assume it works?? This time I'm asking for a new unit...


----------



## dloose




orestesdd said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15805839
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen QNAP hardware on the net and I believe is just a NAS. So can I collect all my music and videos in this QNAP and play them thru my Denon on my TV using twonky? I guess twonky is just an audio/video server software that handles your files. Does twonky has all the appropriate codec to handle all type of files? Sorry for the long questions, and thanks.
> 
> 
> I am currently thinking about a software called TVersity or something like this to handle all the media files to my PS3 instead of my Denon receiver. I think this way is cheaper since I don't have to buy a QNAP hardware. However, I am curious to find more about your setup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tversity works great for streaming audio and video to a PS3 and (audio) to the Denon. I rip audio files to flac and Tversity can transcode to high bitrate mp3 for the PS3 (PS3 can't play flac files). Lot's of folks use Twonky but I don't think it can transcode. The QNAP is a completely independent media streamer and frees you from having to deal with a PC ; it uses Twonky as the media server software. Tversity can't deal with DRM protected (get rid of that CRAP) files, not sure about Twonky.
Click to expand...


----------



## MRJEFFREY

thanks brown!!!


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15722193
> 
> 
> I got back the AVR from the repair shop. It turns out that according to the "Service Performed" receipt, they had to replace a "Digital PWB" P/N 1U-3799E, and a "IC" P/N 2690241002. Does anybody know what those things are???? It has been working fine, now..



It happened again, after 12 days of trouble free performance . Last night I was listening to some SACDs and then all of the sudden I heard a clicking noise similar to the one when you power the AVR up and it went silent. Tried everything, powered everything off, unplugged it from the outlet, hard reset, etc to no avail. The symptoms are the same as the last time, so I guess I'll have to take it to the same shop again (they are an authorized Denon repair shop in L.A. and guarantee their work for 90 days). What frustrates me more is the fact that is a long weekend, rainy days on the forecast, I'm out of commission due to an motorcycle accident, so I just sit on my ass for hours listening to some jazz, and now the main piece of AV equipment fails twice







Any of you has any idea why a PWB fails????. power surge (we've had none that I'm aware of), electricity fluctuations (I don't have a power conditioner) or just bad parts (or luck)????


----------



## Browninggold

Sorry to hear of all your problems caupina. I am currently laid off too (seasonal job) and do a lot of 2 channel music listening also during the day. Would be bad if I had no receiver. I have had my 3808 not switch when changing inputs with Harmony one a few times. Goes to a white screen but I just switch again and all is good. I do have a Monster HTS 1600 to keep everything stable. Good luck with everything.


----------



## blairy

Piet, try playing around with the video settings, turn on (or off) upscaling and analogue to digital conversion. If this doesn't help I'd say it's 'bricked'


Good luck

blairy


----------



## orestesdd

I just bought the iPod dock ASD-11R, and I was hoping to see videos as well as music from my iPod, but when I play a video, all I hear is music, but not video. Does anyone has this particular dock? I read the specs for this particular dock,and I should be allowed to watch videos too. I wonder if I have incorrectly set up the iPod. The video input of the iPod is an S-video whereas the output from the receiver to my TV is all HDMI (to a Sony KDL-40XBR6). Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


P.S. Sorry, but there was a bad connection in the back of the receiver; however, I cannot see my pictures or photos. Now I am able to see the videos.


----------



## Dan P.

After running happily for many months I somehow lost my memory settings and the unit came up in factory mode, at least for many of the settings. Some where still okay, like channel levels. I'll have to re-run Audyssey (didn't back it up to my PC).


I routinely cut power after I'm done using my system by shutting down the Panamax that I have everything plugged into. Are all settings stored in non-volitile memory? Or, does leaving the unit in standby keep a battery charged that holds some of the settings?


I'm thinking that maybe I kept the power off too long and if there's an internal battery and perhaps it was drained too much.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spie2* /forum/post/15825718
> 
> 
> I initially disabled them but the problem persists. I can switch between video sources as long as I don't choose the tuner. Once tuner is chosen, it seems likes he don't want to switch the chosen video source to the outputs. They stay on tuner. Even the OSD isn't visable anymore...only the small build-in VFD is showing the correct information.....I'll contact my retailer to make an RMA



Did you try resetting the microprocessor as described on page 58 of the English manual? I would do that next and see if that fixes it.


----------



## EnergyOwner

I think you have done everything possible. Sounds like a faulty unit. Best to have these things found out and fixed early. Good luck and test out the unit thoroughly when you have it back.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.* /forum/post/15826079
> 
> 
> After running happily for many months I somehow lost my memory settings and the unit came up in factory mode, at least for many of the settings. Some where still okay, like channel levels. I'll have to re-run Audyssey (didn't back it up to my PC).
> 
> 
> I routinely cut power after I'm done using my system by shutting down the Panamax that I have everything plugged into. Are all settings stored in non-volitile memory? Or, does leaving the unit in standby keep a battery charged that holds some of the settings?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe I kept the power off too long and if there's an internal battery and perhaps it was drained too much.



On page 47 of the manual it states,"Power continues to be supplied to some of the circuitry even when the power is in the standby mode. When leaving home for long periods of time or when traveling, either press to turn off the power, or unplug the power cord from the power outlet".


On page 58 of the manual it states, "BACKUP MEMORY" "The various settings are backed up for about 1 week, even if the power is turned off or the power cord is disconnected."


----------



## kmitchguru

Has anymore gotten sirius to work on the AVC-3808CI with the feature pack upgrade?


I have a Starmate 4 with the SCHDOC1P home dock (with RS232 connector) and connected it all up and I can get audio through the rca cables, but the Denon says "Check Sirius Tuner" and nothing I have tried seems to work.... so I can't control the sirius receiver from the denon.


The RS232 cable from the dock has a female DB9 just like the receiver so I had to use a gender changer... I have tried several different gender changers as well as a custom adapter I built that is straight through as well as a null-modem type configuration but nothing seems to work.


----------



## kmitchguru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15825595
> 
> 
> I just bought the iPod dock ASD-11R, and I was hoping to see videos as well as music from my iPod, but when I play a video, all I hear is music, but not video. Does anyone has this particular dock? I read the specs for this particular dock,and I should be allowed to watch videos too. I wonder if I have incorrectly set up the iPod. The video input of the iPod is an S-video whereas the output from the receiver to my TV is all HDMI (to a Sony KDL-40XBR6). Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.



What Ipod do you have? I read on the denon site the other day that newer ipods require a different dock for the video to work.


See:

http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1197043298


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitchguru* /forum/post/15829805
> 
> 
> What Ipod do you have? I read on the denon site the other day that newer ipods require a different dock for the video to work.
> 
> 
> See:
> 
> http://denon.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/de...ted=1197043298



Never mind, but there was a bad connection in the back of the receiver; however, I cannot see my pictures or photos. Now I am able to see the videos and listen to music.


----------



## recoil

Hello everyone!


I just picked up one of these baby's yesterday. I've been waiting quite some time to get it and thus far I love it. I spent most of yesterday and today setting things up and reorganizing my Home Theater setup. I have a couple of somewhat basic questions I'm hoping I can get some suggestions on, before I start diving into more detailed tweaking.


My questions are in relation to a suggested *Surround Mode* setting for the following inputs/devices.

My Devices:


DirecTV HDDVR - HDMI Connected - Watching TV Movies

Sony BDP-S550 Blu-Ray Player - HDMI Connected - Watching Blu-Ray movies

Xbox 360 - HDMI Connected - Gaming

Denon DVD-2200 - Optical Audio Connected - DVD Movies


(Yes, I could play my regular DVDs in the new Blu-Ray player, but I love the Denon so much and the upscaling isn't really that impressive to me, for now I plan to still watch regular DVDs on the Denon)

My Speaker Setup:


5.1 setup. Paradigm Studio Reference Series

Other notes:


I have devices such as my Blu-Ray player set up to send lossless sound directly to the 3808 for it to do all the decoding. Same goes for other devices...send as much to the receiver unchanged and let the receiver do all the work.


So the Denon 3808CI has a TON of Surround Mode settings. Given my above devices and how they are connected (most are via HDMI), and given I have a 5.1 Speaker setup, are there any Surround Mode settings that are typical/ideal for the given use? Ideally I'd like things to run in as native format as possible. Just want to know which Surround Modes best support the above.


Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## catman2




orestesdd said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/15805839
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen QNAP hardware on the net and I believe is just a NAS. So can I collect all my music and videos in this QNAP and play them thru my Denon on my TV using twonky? I guess twonky is just an audio/video server software that handles your files. Does twonky has all the appropriate codec to handle all type of files? Sorry for the long questions, and thanks.
> 
> 
> I am currently thinking about a software called TVersity or something like this to handle all the media files to my PS3 instead of my Denon receiver. I think this way is cheaper since I don't have to buy a QNAP hardware. However, I am curious to find more about your setup. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qnap is a NAS drive. It has a great web interface, and can also do downloads from **********, serve web pages, share itunes, etc etc. It can hold your audio/video/photos etc for streaming to UPNP devices like a PS3, Xbox 360 ,or other computers. I use it to store all my media on, as it uses 14w not the 350w my mac used to use!! It comes with a piece of software called 'Twonkyvision' that handles the streaming in the same way Tversity does. Twonkyvision also runs on PC's and Macs. It is listed as compatible with the Denon, meaning you can access your music files (not video) from your Denon without having to switch on other devices. They show up beside internet radio on the NEt/Usb setting.
> 
> 
> It works fine with Denon 3808 and Ps3 for me, as well as behaving in a environment with 4 Macs. I used to use Eyeconnect and Twonky to stream from my Mac, but I find the Qnap is more dependable.
> 
> 
> Still the Denon is very slow to scroll through the alphabet when you want to select artists alphabetically. The Qnap also has an itunes share, so on my macs, It appears directly in my itunes window as a share.
Click to expand...


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitchguru* /forum/post/15828945
> 
> 
> Has anymore gotten sirius to work on the AVC-3808CI with the feature pack upgrade?
> 
> 
> I have a Starmate 4 with the SCHDOC1P home dock (with RS232 connector) and connected it all up and I can get audio through the rca cables, but the Denon says "Check Sirius Tuner" and nothing I have tried seems to work.... so I can't control the sirius receiver from the denon.
> 
> 
> The RS232 cable from the dock has a female DB9 just like the receiver so I had to use a gender changer... I have tried several different gender changers as well as a custom adapter I built that is straight through as well as a null-modem type configuration but nothing seems to work.



Don't feel bad. I can't get Rhapsody to work. I can't find another poster that successfully streams Rhapsody either. Neither Sirius/XM or Rhapsody were the main reason most users wanted the upgrade. I wanted it primarily for streaming from a music service I could customize. I don't use the HDMI feature but do use the DEQ and DV on my Directv feed. So overall I'd say the upgrade package was a push. If they get the server disconnect issues fixed with Rhapsody I'd be much happier.


P.S. and of course I'd be happy if Surius got to workin for you. We got to hang in there bro. I have Sirius in myy truck and love it for that application. If they ever come up with a way to stream Rhapsody on the fly I'd switch in a second. If the problems I'm having just getting the Denon to stay connected are any indication it's a long way off. Someday though I'm sure. That will be the best.


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recoil* /forum/post/15830804
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I just picked up one of these baby's yesterday. I've been waiting quite some time to get it and thus far I love it. I spent most of yesterday and today setting things up and reorganizing my Home Theater setup. I have a couple of somewhat basic questions I'm hoping I can get some suggestions on, before I start diving into more detailed tweaking.
> 
> 
> My questions are in relation to a suggested *Surround Mode* setting for the following inputs/devices.
> 
> My Devices:
> 
> 
> DirecTV HDDVR - HDMI Connected - Watching TV Movies
> 
> Sony BDP-S550 Blu-Ray Player - HDMI Connected - Watching Blu-Ray movies
> 
> Xbox 360 - HDMI Connected - Gaming
> 
> Denon DVD-2200 - Optical Audio Connected - DVD Movies
> 
> 
> (Yes, I could play my regular DVDs in the new Blu-Ray player, but I love the Denon so much and the upscaling isn't really that impressive to me, for now I plan to still watch regular DVDs on the Denon)
> 
> My Speaker Setup:
> 
> 
> 5.1 setup. Paradigm Studio Reference Series
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> 
> I have devices such as my Blu-Ray player set up to send lossless sound directly to the 3808 for it to do all the decoding. Same goes for other devices...send as much to the receiver unchanged and let the receiver do all the work.
> 
> 
> So the Denon 3808CI has a TON of Surround Mode settings. Given my above devices and how they are connected (most are via HDMI), and given I have a 5.1 Speaker setup, are there any Surround Mode settings that are typical/ideal for the given use? Ideally I'd like things to run in as native format as possible. Just want to know which Surround Modes best support the above.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.



Your receiver will default to the standard surround mode for all of the above devices you have connected. This way you will get the correct surround type for all of your sources.


Be sure to activate Dolby Digital in your DirecTV box's menu. Lots of programming has DD; if not, your receiver will default to Dolby ProLogic.


For your DVD and Blu Ray players, be sure to set the audio type you want in the disc menu itself; sometimes there are options, sometimes not. Some Blu Ray discs offer a hi-res uncompressed audio track, but the disc may default to regular DD if you don't change it in the menu.


I'm not familiar with the Xbox, but some game discs may have similar audio options that have to be set.


One last thing; play a Blu Ray movie that has a Dolby True HD audio option, and while it's playing, get into your 3808 menu and turn DRC off. This allows the full uncompressed audio through. It should then remain off when playing any BD with that audio format.


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15831386
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing; play a Blu Ray movie that has a Dolby True HD audio option, and while it's playing, get into your 3808 menu and turn DRC off. This allows the full uncompressed audio through. It should then remain off when playing any BD with that audio format.



Mike, where is the turn off drc option?


----------



## recoil

Mike,


Thanks for the tips, and I will also look to turn off the DRC in the 3808 as you suggested.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *recoil* /forum/post/15830804
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I just picked up one of these baby's yesterday. I've been waiting quite some time to get it and thus far I love it. I spent most of yesterday and today setting things up and reorganizing my Home Theater setup. I have a couple of somewhat basic questions I'm hoping I can get some suggestions on, before I start diving into more detailed tweaking.
> 
> 
> My questions are in relation to a suggested *Surround Mode* setting for the following inputs/devices.
> 
> My Devices:
> 
> _*DirecTV HDDVR - HDMI Connected - Watching TV Movies*_
> 
> Sony BDP-S550 Blu-Ray Player - HDMI Connected - Watching Blu-Ray movies
> 
> Xbox 360 - HDMI Connected - Gaming
> 
> Denon DVD-2200 - Optical Audio Connected - DVD Movies
> 
> 
> (Yes, I could play my regular DVDs in the new Blu-Ray player, but I love the Denon so much and the upscaling isn't really that impressive to me, for now I plan to still watch regular DVDs on the Denon)
> 
> My Speaker Setup:
> 
> 
> 5.1 setup. Paradigm Studio Reference Series
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> 
> I have devices such as my Blu-Ray player set up to send lossless sound directly to the 3808 for it to do all the decoding. Same goes for other devices...send as much to the receiver unchanged and let the receiver do all the work.
> 
> 
> So the Denon 3808CI has a TON of Surround Mode settings. Given my above devices and how they are connected (most are via HDMI), and given I have a 5.1 Speaker setup, are there any Surround Mode settings that are typical/ideal for the given use? Ideally I'd like things to run in as native format as possible. Just want to know which Surround Modes best support the above.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.



Greetings and welcome to the club!

I have had my 3808ci for a year, and had been plagued by distortion I was hearing when watching some 2 channel Direct TV broadcast through my HR22 HD DVR and applying PLIIx processing with the 3808ci for 5.1 (and later 7.1).

I was on another thread and finally seemed to get this identified and sorted.

Here is an excerpt:

_In the past with my 5.1 system, I noticed a distorted signal coming from my surrounds when applying PLIIx processing to a 2 channel source, so I favored applying 5 channel stereo instead of PLIIx.

The only way I can describe the distortion is that it sounds like a tape being fast forwarded or rewound and it seems to be localized to the vocal portion of the signal.

This has occured with two different Denon amps (3806 & 3808ci), before and after Audyessy calibration. It is seldom noticeable during sweetspot seated viewing, but I did notice it when very close to the surround. I guess just knowing it was there has always botherd me.

Not a huge deal, since the best viewing is HD media with discreet soundtracks, but I do watch quite a bit of satellite programming, and as I said, it has always botherd me since I do not know if it is just a function of PLIIx processing, or am I doing something wrong._



Link to thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post15810571 


Thought this may be useful to anyone here that may have experienced this distortion. VERY informative discussion for me!

The linked discussion goes on and off for 1.5 pages.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## Mr Segfault

Hi All,


I've recently purchased a 3808 and I'm loving it. But there is one "feature" I'm looking for that I can't work out..


I want to create a "dynamic/ad hoc" playlist that is streamed to the 3808 from a machine on my lan. By dynamic/ad hoc, I mean that during streaming I want to be able to add/remove/reorder etc the list.


Think having a party and allow people to add/remove the list as the night goes on..


I have DLNA server (fuppes) that works great to stream my flac files to the 3808, but the playlists are static.


I also thought that I could set up a local "internet radio station" (not over then internet though) but the I realised that this only supports MP3 and WMA (not an ideal situation to have to transcode down)...


Any Ideas?


Cheers,

MrSegfault


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/15832662
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I've recently purchased a 3808 and I'm loving it. But there is one "feature" I'm looking for that I can't work out..
> 
> 
> I want to create a "dynamic/ad hoc" playlist that is streamed to the 3808 from a machine on my lan. By dynamic/ad hoc, I mean that during streaming I want to be able to add/remove/reorder etc the list.
> 
> 
> Think having a party and allow people to add/remove the list as the night goes on..
> 
> 
> I have DLNA server (fuppes) that works great to stream my flac files to the 3808, but the playlists are static.
> 
> 
> I also thought that I could set up a local "internet radio station" (not over then internet though) but the I realised that this only supports MP3 and WMA (not an ideal situation to have to transcode down)...
> 
> 
> Any Ideas?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MrSegfault



Sorry I can't offer a solution but if you figure it out please let us know.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/15832410
> 
> 
> Greetings and welcome to the club!
> 
> I have had my 3808ci for a year, and had been plagued by distortion I was hearing when watching some 2 channel Direct TV broadcast through my HR22 HD DVR and applying PLIIx processing with the 3808ci for 5.1 (and later 7.1).
> 
> I was on another thread and finally seemed to get this identified and sorted.
> 
> Here is an excerpt:
> 
> _In the past with my 5.1 system, I noticed a distorted signal coming from my surrounds when applying PLIIx processing to a 2 channel source, so I favored applying 5 channel stereo instead of PLIIx.
> 
> The only way I can describe the distortion is that it sounds like a tape being fast forwarded or rewound and it seems to be localized to the vocal portion of the signal.
> 
> This has occured with two different Denon amps (3806 & 3808ci), before and after Audyessy calibration. It is seldom noticeable during sweetspot seated viewing, but I did notice it when very close to the surround. I guess just knowing it was there has always botherd me.
> 
> Not a huge deal, since the best viewing is HD media with discreet soundtracks, but I do watch quite a bit of satellite programming, and as I said, it has always botherd me since I do not know if it is just a function of PLIIx processing, or am I doing something wrong._
> 
> 
> 
> Link to thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post15810571
> 
> 
> Thought this may be useful to anyone here that may have experienced this distortion. VERY informative discussion for me!
> 
> The linked discussion goes on and off for 1.5 pages.
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



I posted in one thread (One for Comcast) that on certain programs (even DD ones) that my side surrounds produce that 'speedy tape' sound. After speaking w/a contact/friend at Comcast who handles technology he did affirm that it depends on the broadcast - it's not something comcast does or controls. So now when i hear my sides not producing sound i change the SB CH OUT to something other than PLxII to get them 'working' and switch back when done watching that show.


----------



## hehateme

Hi:


I got Denon 3808Ci last month. I got it from Continental Miles for Merchandise Program. I sent out a filled out form to Denon to receive a code for feature pack update 2.01. I sent the form to Denon over 2 weeks ago.

How long will it take to get this update from Denon?

Is the update worth $100? I was wondering if I don't get the update in 4 weeks I will just pay $100 and down load it.


Thanks


----------



## LawrencevilleJon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hehateme* /forum/post/15833423
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> I got Denon 3808Ci last month. I got it from Continental Miles for Merchandise Program. I sent out a filled out form to Denon to receive a code for feature pack update 2.01. I sent the form to Denon over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> How long will it take to get this update from Denon?
> 
> Is the update worth $100? I was wondering if I don't get the update in 4 weeks I will just pay $100 and down load it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You might try doing the download without the email/confirmation from Denon that you're good to go. Several people have reported that Denon authorized the download but failed to send the confirmation email.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/15832662
> 
> 
> I want to create a "dynamic/ad hoc" playlist that is streamed to the 3808 from a machine on my lan. By dynamic/ad hoc, I mean that during streaming I want to be able to add/remove/reorder etc the list.
> 
> 
> Think having a party and allow people to add/remove the list as the night goes on..
> 
> 
> I have DLNA server (fuppes) that works great to stream my flac files to the 3808, but the playlists are static.



I use a Sonos.... I'd guess you don't want to spend that much money, but you can get them on eBay for much cheaper than list. A ZP-80 or ZP-90 and a iPod Touch (if you already have one) let's you pass around the Touch and have people add to the playlist and control the system in general (as does the CR-100 controller, but for more money).


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/15833317
> 
> 
> I posted in one thread (One for Comcast) that on certain programs (even DD ones) that my side surrounds produce that 'speedy tape' sound. After speaking w/a contact/friend at Comcast who handles technology he did affirm that it depends on the broadcast - it's not something comcast does or controls. So now when i hear my sides not producing sound i change the SB CH OUT to something other than PLxII to get them 'working' and switch back when done watching that show.



From my experience, anything that applies surround processing when the distortion IS present just makes it worse.

From the other thread:

_*...but suspect 7 channel stereo may be the answer, at least for 2 channel source. I realize that by applying 7 channel stereo to a bad 2 channel source, I will not be getting any sort of surround effect, but I will at least to a small degree be getting some depth that the 7.1 offers without hearing the distortion....*_


Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## piccirilli

While doing power assessment checks around my home in attempt to reduce power consumption, I discovered something about the Denon 3808. It sucks 110 watts power when in standby mode off, small power button pushed in. Enabling the so-called power saving mode in network settings does nothing to reduce power consumption (leave it off). This equates to 80kwh/month. Bottom line, at $.10 per kwh, your electric bill costs you $8/month extra when left in standby, even if you never turned it on.

While the Denon 3808 is actually very efficient while in use (I see 150-200 watts average during normal listening level), it's absurd that it continues to draw almost as much power when in standby off. Hell, might as well leave it on, in terms of power consumption.

I called Denon about this and they suggested pushing the small power button during and after each use. So much for using any remotes for controlling power on and off. I suspect the other Denon recievers do the same. Was anyone aware of this? Perhaps if enough people contact Denon about this, they will have a fix, or at least incorporate a more efficient standby mode in the next series.


This is the device I used to check power output:
http://www.amazon.com/P3-Internation...4815394&sr=8-1 

You can also buy it here:
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...ht=kill+a+watt 

The Kill A Watt is accurate, comparing it to another device I have hooked up to my AV system.


----------



## Gary J

Do you have the ethernet port connected?


----------



## MRJEFFREY

Ok this may seem dumb but I dont feel like finding my manual. I have a 7.1 set up. Then I have 2 other speakers in other rooms. How do I listen to just those other 2 speakers? Is this possible via zone 2?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15837924
> 
> 
> Ok this may seem dumb but I dont feel like finding my manual. I have a 7.1 set up. Then I have 2 other speakers in other rooms. How do I listen to just those other 2 speakers? Is this possible via zone 2?



Not unless you add another amplifier or move the 7.1 to a 5.1 system.


PS I use the PDF version of the manual and then just search via Acrobat. Saves a lot of time thumbing through paper.


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com5984* /forum/post/15831558
> 
> 
> Mike, where is the turn off drc option?



In the 3808 menu go to Audio/Surround Parameters. It will show up as a choice only when you are sending Dolby True HD audio to the receiver.


With regular Dolby Digital for example, you will see something called D. COMP instead, which should also be turned off if you don't want compressed dynamic range.


You only have to turn these off once, but it must be done with the appropriate audio playing, just to get the option to show up in the menu.


----------



## briaetz

Just got my 3808 and B&W 683 set up last month. I was thinking aboutadding an amp. Anyone have one that they have added to the denon.

I was thinking a rotel 1095, or anything else. Looking for something b/t $700 and 1k. Any ideas/suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Royal05Steve

I am not able to get any video working through the 3808. I have a Phillips DVR7000 that has S-Video and when I connect this to my 3808 TV/CBL then connect a HDMI from the 3808 to my Samsung LN55A950 I get no video. I tried S-Video also and still nothing. I also have an Apple TV that I connect via HDMI and stll nothing to the TV. I connect the s-video and the Apple directly to the TV and the video works fine. Am I missing some setup?


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15821907
> 
> 
> It happened again, after 12 days of trouble free performance . Last night I was listening to some SACDs and then all of the sudden I heard a clicking noise similar to the one when you power the AVR up and it went silent. Tried everything, powered everything off, unplugged it from the outlet, hard reset, etc to no avail. The symptoms are the same as the last time, so I guess I'll have to take it to the same shop again (they are an authorized Denon repair shop in L.A. and guarantee their work for 90 days). What frustrates me more is the fact that is a long weekend, rainy days on the forecast, I'm out of commission due to an motorcycle accident, so I just sit on my ass for hours listening to some jazz, and now the main piece of AV equipment fails twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you has any idea why a PWB fails????. power surge (we've had none that I'm aware of), electricity fluctuations (I don't have a power conditioner) or just bad parts (or luck)????



The saga continues. Took the AVR to the repair shop, after trying the entire weekend to get it working again. Once I got there, they asked me to wait for a few minutes so they could give me some diagnostics considering that I had taken it for the same problem 12 days ago. 5 minutes later the technician asks me to follow him and lo and behold the AVR is working flawlessly







. He said that he just hooked it up and it performed perfectly. I told him everything I tried and I just couldn't get any sound out of it. He finally asked me to leave it there for a few days just to make sure everything is fine.

I don't know what to make of it...any ideas????


----------



## Lordoftherings

He might have done a master reset?


----------



## catman2




piccirilli said:


> While doing power assessment checks around my home in attempt to reduce power consumption, I discovered something about the Denon 3808. It sucks 110 watts power when in standby mode off, small power button pushed in. Enabling the so-called power saving mode in network settings does nothing to reduce power consumption (leave it off). This equates to 80kwh/month. Bottom line, at $.10 per kwh, your electric bill costs you $8/month extra when left in standby, even if you never turned it on.
> 
> While the Denon 3808 is actually very efficient while in use (I see 150-200
> 
> 
> >Hi, Do you have the Firmware upgrade and HDMI CEC enabled. I understand that keeps drawing power when Denon in stand by mode. Could that be it?
> 
> 
> Going to test mine now !


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15839604
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 and B&W 683 set up last month. I was thinking aboutadding an amp. Anyone have one that they have added to the denon.
> 
> I was thinking a rotel 1095, or anything else. Looking for something b/t $700 and 1k. Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> thanks



Hey briatz, I'm using a Rotel RMB-1085 (Class D) amp with my 3808, and it sounds great. I believe these are $1200 new, but can be had for a bit less used on audiogon.com.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15839997
> 
> 
> I am not able to get any video working through the 3808. I have a Phillips DVR7000 that has S-Video and when I connect this to my 3808 TV/CBL then connect a HDMI from the 3808 to my Samsung LN55A950 I get no video. I tried S-Video also and still nothing. I also have an Apple TV that I connect via HDMI and stll nothing to the TV. I connect the s-video and the Apple directly to the TV and the video works fine. Am I missing some setup?



You cannot down convert form HDMI to S-video. You need a HDMI capable set, otherwise connect the sources via S-video to the Denon.


----------



## cfraser

I measured the current draw of my 3808 several months ago. In "idle" mode i.e. turned ON but not doing anything (volume at "---"), it takes 0.68A which works out to 82W. My network setting is "always on".


I am 100% certain it draws much less current/power when in standby mode, though I can't put my hands on the number I measured right now, but going just by the felt temperature. I can measure the standby mode current again, and will do so just to be sure.


Something is not quite right with your measurement. I am measuring actual AC current with a Fluke meter. It may be "out", but not by much based on past experience with it.


Edit: found the number for standby mode: 15mA which is 1.8W



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15836173
> 
> 
> While doing power assessment checks around my home in attempt to reduce power consumption, I discovered something about the Denon 3808. It sucks 110 watts power when in standby mode off, small power button pushed in. Enabling the so-called power saving mode in network settings does nothing to reduce power consumption (leave it off). This equates to 80kwh/month. Bottom line, at $.10 per kwh, your electric bill costs you $8/month extra when left in standby, even if you never turned it on.
> 
> While the Denon 3808 is actually very efficient while in use (I see 150-200 watts average during normal listening level), it's absurd that it continues to draw almost as much power when in standby off. Hell, might as well leave it on, in terms of power consumption.
> 
> I called Denon about this and they suggested pushing the small power button during and after each use. So much for using any remotes for controlling power on and off. I suspect the other Denon recievers do the same. Was anyone aware of this? Perhaps if enough people contact Denon about this, they will have a fix, or at least incorporate a more efficient standby mode in the next series.
> 
> 
> This is the device I used to check power output:
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-Internation...4815394&sr=8-1
> 
> You can also buy it here:
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...ht=kill+a+watt
> 
> The Kill A Watt is accurate, comparing it to another device I have hooked up to my AV system.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15836173
> 
> 
> While doing power assessment checks around my home in attempt to reduce power consumption, I discovered something about the Denon 3808. It sucks 110 watts power when in standby mode off, small power button pushed in. Enabling the so-called power saving mode in network settings does nothing to reduce power consumption (leave it off). This equates to 80kwh/month. Bottom line, at $.10 per kwh, your electric bill costs you $8/month extra when left in standby, even if you never turned it on.
> 
> While the Denon 3808 is actually very efficient while in use (I see 150-200 watts average during normal listening level), it's absurd that it continues to draw almost as much power when in standby off. Hell, might as well leave it on, in terms of power consumption.
> 
> I called Denon about this and they suggested pushing the small power button during and after each use. So much for using any remotes for controlling power on and off. I suspect the other Denon recievers do the same. Was anyone aware of this? Perhaps if enough people contact Denon about this, they will have a fix, or at least incorporate a more efficient standby mode in the next series.
> 
> 
> This is the device I used to check power output:
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-Internation...4815394&sr=8-1
> 
> You can also buy it here:
> http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...ht=kill+a+watt
> 
> The Kill A Watt is accurate, comparing it to another device I have hooked up to my AV system.



Since I am at work most of the day, I make sure I turn off the whole receiver by pressing the small button on the receiver. I do not leave it on stand by. I also noticed that when it is left on "stand-by" mode, it is quite warm to the touch. Then I only turn it one while playing games, DVD or BD. If I am not too lazy, I turn off the whole system after I am done. I also told my wife who is at home more often than me to turn off the receiver if I am not at home and she notices the receiver being on stand-by mode.


Anyhow, thanks for your input. I guess I was doing the right thing by turning off the receiver completely for most of the day.


----------



## cfraser

^ There must be something wrong with your 3808s. Mine is cold to the touch when in standby mode. As it should be.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15843018
> 
> 
> I measured the current draw of my 3808 several months ago. In "idle" mode i.e. turned ON but not doing anything (volume at "---"), it takes 0.68A which works out to 82W. My network setting is "always on".
> 
> 
> I am 100% certain it draws much less current/power when in standby mode, though I can't put my hands on the number I measured right now, but going just by the felt temperature. I can measure the standby mode current again, and will do so just to be sure.
> 
> 
> Something is not quite right with your measurement. I am measuring actual AC current with a Fluke meter. It may be "out", but not by much based on past experience with it.
> 
> 
> Edit: found the number for standby mode: 15mA which is 1.8W



Do you know if this is the same power consumption as the one a PS3 consumes when a PS3 is in stand-by mode? I leave my network modem ON all the time, my PS3 and Wii on standby and my PG&E bills have been the same for the past few month, and in an occasions I even leave my laptop ON all day. However, I am still bother by the fact that the receiver stays warm during standby mode which does not happen to the PS3 or Wii. Thus, I will keep turning off completely the receiver for most of the day since I am not at home for almost 10 or 11 hours a day every week day.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15843158
> 
> 
> ^ There must be something wrong with your 3808s. Mine is cold to the touch when in standby mode. As it should be.



Well, mine is warm to the touch when in standby, and as warm as when it is ON.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15843158
> 
> 
> ^ There must be something wrong with your 3808s. Mine is cold to the touch when in standby mode. As it should be.




+1, I just went over and put my hand on my 3808 which is in an enclosed tower and it is also cold to the touch.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15836173
> 
> 
> While doing power assessment checks around my home in attempt to reduce power consumption, I discovered something about the Denon 3808. It sucks 110 watts power when in standby mode off, small power button pushed in. Enabling the so-called power saving mode in network settings does nothing to reduce power consumption (leave it off). This equates to 80kwh/month. Bottom line, at $.10 per kwh, your electric bill costs you $8/month extra when left in standby, even if you never turned it on.
> 
> While the Denon 3808 is actually very efficient while in use (I see 150-200
> 
> 
> >Hi, Do you have the Firmware upgrade and HDMI CEC enabled. I understand that keeps drawing power when Denon in stand by mode. Could that be it?
> 
> 
> Going to test mine now !



Do you mean that HDMI-CEC setting is causing the standby mode to keep the receiver warm? By the way, I do have the CEC setting ON on my receiver. Could this be the problem?


P.S. BTW, my Denon has the both of the latest updates, Denon's and Audyssey's.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15843233
> 
> 
> Do you mean that HDMI-CEC setting is causing the standby mode to keep the receiver warm? By the way, I do have the CEC setting ON on my receiver. Could this be the problem?



I'd also vote for cold to the touch, I do not have the upgrade installed...


I'd try turning CEC off and see what you measure then.


----------



## GTLyon

Ugh, frustration setting in. Took my 3808 to my nearest authorized service center (in Lansing...I live in Grand Rapids). Dropped it off on January 19, waited two weeks and decided to call them to get a status report. The lady on the phone asks me what was wrong with the receiver again, then says they've been really busy and they're behind, and to give her a call the next week. Waited two more weeks (was on vacation last week) and gave her a call yesterday. She said that she couldn't look up my account right now because she was on her lunch break and that someone will get back to me shortly. Three hours later I decide to call them back. She tells that she gave the message to the service technician but he left without calling and is gone for the day. I voiced my frustration, and she said she'd leave him another message to call me. It's been a month since I dropped this off and it looks like they haven't even touched it yet. Unfortunately this is the only authorized center near me. I don't know what my next course of action should be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Clark* /forum/post/15843225
> 
> 
> +1, I just went over and put my hand on my 3808 which is in an enclosed tower and it is also cold to the touch.



VCR? Aren't those extinct?


----------



## Gary J

Analog clock? Arne't those extinct?


No picture needed to report mine is cold.


----------



## liquidmetal

HD DVD, aren't those extinct??










Roger, where did you get that kick ass entertainment center?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15843551
> 
> 
> Analog clock? Arne't those extinct?
> 
> 
> No picture needed to report mine is cold.


----------



## cfraser

Yeah, that is a real nice-looking enclosure/setup!


That is a good point that external HDMI control may be keeping your 3808 ON, effectively in "idle" mode (mine draws 82W in that mode) when it looks like it's in standby by the power switch color. I have my HDMI power control disabled, strictly because it doesn't suit my needs (I mostly use the 3808 without needing a display).


Denon specs standby power as 0.3W, and that may be true with the network stuff in power-saving mode (didn't measure it that way).


As for the guy who asked about the PS3: mine is the last 40GB model, so it's reasonably power-efficient. In standby mode (plugged in, power switch on, status LEDs off) mine draws 20mA -> 2.4W, so just a tad more than my 3808.


----------



## hehateme

Hi:


I had bought a Denon 3808 Ci in January. A few weeks ago I filled out the paperwork. I did not hear from Denon. Based on what I read in this forum I tried upgrading the firmware last night. The firmware update was successful. I can verify the main firmware version is 2.1.


However the receiver seems flaky after the firmware update. I can no longer view the on screen menu. I cannot see the volumn displayed on the TV when I change volume.


Is this normal? The firmware update was taking a long time so I left the receiver on and went to bed.


Let me know how fix this issue.


Thanks



Ps: I did receive notification from Denon today via email that I can download the firmware.


----------



## MRJEFFREY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike25690* /forum/post/15838623
> 
> 
> In the 3808 menu go to Audio/Surround Parameters. It will show up as a choice only when you are sending Dolby True HD audio to the receiver.
> 
> 
> With regular Dolby Digital for example, you will see something called D. COMP instead, which should also be turned off if you don't want compressed dynamic range.
> 
> 
> You only have to turn these off once, but it must be done with the appropriate audio playing, just to get the option to show up in the menu.





I tried this, is it NOT showing up because im using a PS3 as my blu ray source? Im def running a truhd blu ray(pineapple express)


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTLyon* /forum/post/15843460
> 
> 
> Ugh, frustration setting in. Took my 3808 to my nearest authorized service center (in Lansing...I live in Grand Rapids). Dropped it off on January 19, waited two weeks and decided to call them to get a status report. The lady on the phone asks me what was wrong with the receiver again, then says they've been really busy and they're behind, and to give her a call the next week. Waited two more weeks (was on vacation last week) and gave her a call yesterday. She said that she couldn't look up my account right now because she was on her lunch break and that someone will get back to me shortly. Three hours later I decide to call them back. She tells that she gave the message to the service technician but he left without calling and is gone for the day. I voiced my frustration, and she said she'd leave him another message to call me. It's been a month since I dropped this off and it looks like they haven't even touched it yet. Unfortunately this is the only authorized center near me. I don't know what my next course of action should be. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



First, I will contact Denon and explain all the running around that this center is giving you, and see what Denon says. If I were you, I would walk down to that service center and demand my receiver back. I am not a very patient man at my age, and I don't like what this service center is doing to you. Denon should give you another option. Perhaps, Denon may tell you to send the receiver in for repairs or something else. Good luck!


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MRJEFFREY* /forum/post/15844325
> 
> 
> I tried this, is it NOT showing up because im using a PS3 as my blu ray source? Im def running a truhd blu ray(pineapple express)



Correct. The PS3 is doing the decoding. You would need to bitstream TrueHD to the AVR for it to show up.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTLyon* /forum/post/15843460
> 
> 
> Ugh, frustration setting in. Took my 3808 to my nearest authorized service center (in Lansing...I live in Grand Rapids). Dropped it off on January 19, waited two weeks and decided to call them to get a status report. The lady on the phone asks me what was wrong with the receiver again...



That sounds horrible. I 2nd the recommendation of calling Denon and voicing the problems with their authorized service technicians.


Brandon


----------



## davelr

A couple of caveats to begin: this might be a little long; and, it is not my intent to dis anyone or any device. However I became very curious about the post that reported a "standby" power consumption of 110W for a 3808. Since my 3808 is generally cold (room temp) when in standby I found this a little difficult to understand.


To cut to the chase, I did find, as others did, that the "standby" power consumption is quite a bit lower than 100W or so. However I did find that there appear to be TWO standby states that the 3808 can exhibit and their power consumption is quite different. This could lead to the conclusion the original poster stated, that there is a "standby" state that appears to draw a reasonably large current compared to the "on" state.


To measure the consumption, I used an induction amp meter. This means that I have to report VA rather than Watts since I don't know the power factor for the 3808. Watts will always be lower than VA, though, and the point is the relative readings anyway.


What I found is that the receiver has 4 power states:



Off - plugged in and shut down with the small power button, no pilot LED - consumption 0 A


Pseudo Standby - receiver just plugged in or turned off and then back on (to standby) with small button, red pilot LED - 0.54 A or 68 VA (at 126 VAC)


True Standby - receiver transitioned from On to Standby with either the large standby button or a remote, red pilot LED - 0.04 A or 5 VA


On - However you got there, green pilot LED, moderate volume (-35db) - .71 A or 90 VA



Neither the "Kill a Watt" meter used by the original poster or the amp meter I used are highly accurate lab instruments, but the point is that to use the "Kill a Watt" you unplug the 3808, plug in the meter and then plug the 3808 into the meter. In so doing, you leave the receiver in the "Pseudo Standby" state and it DOES consume somewhere in the range of 75% of the (low level) On state power consumption. I would encourage the OP to retry the measurement cycling the 3808 to On and then to "True" Standby and see what the measurement is.


I admit that I was pretty surprised by the two standby states and left the receiver in each of them for up to an hour with no change in the actual power consumption as reported above. I might send an email to Denon and see if anyone can explain the difference.



BTW - leaving the 3808 in "Pseudo" Standby for an hour or so does result in the unit being warmer that when in "True" Standby.


----------



## gcoupe

@davelr - "True Standby"? Well, when I transition to this state from "ON" to "Standby" by pressing the large button, my AVR-3808 remains warm to the touch. The only way I ever get a cold state is by cutting the power completely using the small power button.


What's going on here - clearly some folks are getting very much reduced power consumption in Standby mode, while others (myself included) are not.


FWIW, I have the latest Firmware and Features upgrades installed, and have the HDMI-CEC set to "ON".


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15839997
> 
> 
> I am not able to get any video working through the 3808. I have a Phillips DVR7000 that has S-Video and when I connect this to my 3808 TV/CBL then connect a HDMI from the 3808 to my Samsung LN55A950 I get no video. I tried S-Video also and still nothing. I also have an Apple TV that I connect via HDMI and stll nothing to the TV. I connect the s-video and the Apple directly to the TV and the video works fine. Am I missing some setup?



Any thoughts comments?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/15850138
> 
> 
> @davelr - "True Standby"? Well, when I transition to this state from "ON" to "Standby" by pressing the large button, my AVR-3808 remains warm to the touch. The only way I ever get a cold state is by cutting the power completely using the small power button.
> 
> 
> What's going on here - clearly some folks are getting very much reduced power consumption in Standby mode, while others (myself included) are not.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have the latest Firmware and Features upgrades installed, and have the HDMI-CEC set to "ON".



The difference may well depend on the setting of the "Power Save" option.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/15850138
> 
> 
> @davelr - "True Standby"? Well, when I transition to this state from "ON" to "Standby" by pressing the large button, my AVR-3808 remains warm to the touch. The only way I ever get a cold state is by cutting the power completely using the small power button.
> 
> 
> What's going on here - clearly some folks are getting very much reduced power consumption in Standby mode, while others (myself included) are not.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have the latest Firmware and Features upgrades installed, and have the HDMI-CEC set to "ON".



I second this since I have a similar experience with my receiver. So what's "true standby"? I don't think it is have a middle ground standby. Standby is either ON or OFF, isn't it?


Ciao!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15850758
> 
> 
> Any thoughts comments?



Have you tried a hard reset (small power button)? Unplug for more than 10 sec? Microprocessor reset (manual p. 58)?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/15851592
> 
> 
> I second this since I have a similar experience with my receiver. So what's "true standby"? I don't think it is have a middle ground standby. Standby is either ON or OFF, isn't it?
> 
> 
> Ciao!



Nope. Turn "Power Saving" on (p. 32). Also, make sure internet radio streaming has stopped. HDMI-CEC off.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/15850138
> 
> 
> @davelr - "True Standby"? Well, when I transition to this state from "ON" to "Standby" by pressing the large button, my AVR-3808 remains warm to the touch. The only way I ever get a cold state is by cutting the power completely using the small power button.
> 
> 
> What's going on here - clearly some folks are getting very much reduced power consumption in Standby mode, while others (myself included) are not.
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have the latest Firmware and Features upgrades installed, and have the HDMI-CEC set to "ON".




I was just trying to figure out why the original poster could have measured such a seemingly high value with the unit in standby. "True Standby" was just my term for the very low power state I saw when turning the receiver from On to Standby (as you say with the large button or remote).


I was quite surprised to see that when you just plugged the unit in, it had a much higher consumption while apparently in "standby". My presumption is that the small button merely kills all power internally making cycling it the equivalent of unplugging and plugging the unit in, at least for this purpose.


My unit is fully patched, Power Saving is off and HDMI-CEC is off. Since there's been some speculation about HDMI-CEC, I'd be happy to turn it on and see if it affects the power consumption or not. Can't do it until tomorrow though.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15851932
> 
> 
> My unit is fully patched, Power Saving is off and HDMI-CEC is off. Since there's been some speculation about HDMI-CEC, I'd be happy to turn it on and see if it affects the power consumption or not. Can't do it until tomorrow though.



You should also try Power Saving on. That should result in a lower power consumption in Standby but I don't know how much lower.


----------



## ravenous




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15851932
> 
> 
> I was just trying to figure out why the original poster could have measured such a seemingly high value with the unit in standby. "True Standby" was just my term for the very low power state I saw when turning the receiver from On to Standby (as you say with the large button or remote).
> 
> 
> I was quite surprised to see that when you just plugged the unit in, it had a much higher consumption while apparently in "standby". My presumption is that the small button merely kills all power internally making cycling it the equivalent of unplugging and plugging the unit in, at least for this purpose.
> 
> 
> My unit is fully patched, Power Saving is off and HDMI-CEC is off. Since there's been some speculation about HDMI-CEC, I'd be happy to turn it on and see if it affects the power consumption or not. Can't do it until tomorrow though.



The reason for the higher power consumption is clearly HDMI-CEC on. Denon confirmed on request, that the video section of the receiver is left fully powered when HDMI CEC is turned on. The consumption is roughly 60VA.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravenous* /forum/post/15852176
> 
> 
> The reason for the higher power consumption is clearly HDMI-CEC on. Denon confirmed on request, that the video section of the receiver is left fully powered when HDMI CEC is turned on. The consumption is roughly 60VA.



I guess after that you only have the audio section to turn on to get the unit in full idle and that is probably fairly efficient when no signal is applied so it makes sense that CEC-on is close to fully on but idling.


----------



## Faust

I've backed up my configuration file through the web interface, and saved it as config.dat. It is a 512 kb file, and now I am wondering if this file can be verified or checked in some manner. Since you all have backed up your 3808CI configuration file, or should plan to ASAP, in the event that you would like to reload all of your settings, this is a vital file.


Dat files appear to be programmer storage files that can hold just about any kind of information, and an internet search does not reveal any one program that could be utilized to verify or open this file. Other than using the web interface restore function to test this file, and possibly introduce a corrupt replacement onto my 3808CI, I would like to know in advance if I have a reliable configuration backup.


Has anyone found a means of config.dat verification?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15850758
> 
> 
> Any thoughts comments?



What settings have you selected for video conversion and upscaling?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravenous* /forum/post/15852176
> 
> 
> The reason for the higher power consumption is clearly HDMI-CEC on. Denon confirmed on request, that the video section of the receiver is left fully powered when HDMI CEC is turned on. The consumption is roughly 60VA.




Is what they are saying, then, that even if you've HDMI-CEC turned OFF in configuration, it's on by default when you pull the power plug and then plug the unit back in without turning it on (or cycle the small power button)?


Seems curious. In any event it seems a good reason to not use HDMI-CEC if you've another way of accomplishing the same thing.


----------



## Big Pablo

When I play SD DVDs or BluRay movies on my Panny BD35 they display with black bars on bottom & top of screen in 16x9 mode. I'm running the panny though my Denon 3808 via HDMI. I have the panny, Denon & Samsung DLP set to 16x9. Does anyone know how I can remove these black bars from my display? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Gary J

I don't believe that would be legal in most states.


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big Pablo* /forum/post/15854699
> 
> 
> When I play SD DVDs or BluRay movies on my Panny BD35 they display with black bars on bottom & top of screen in 16x9 mode. I'm running the panny though my Denon 3808 via HDMI. I have the panny, Denon & Samsung DLP set to 16x9. Does anyone know how I can remove these black bars from my display? Thanks for your help!



I thought at first you were joking when you asked this, but I guess I didnt know alot about aspect ratios either when I first got into HT equipment.


The movies are shot in that aspect ratio, probably 2.35:1 so there is supposed to be black bars on the top and bottom. In other words, theres (probably) nothing wrong with your setup, just your expectations.


Some movies are shot in ratios closer to the 16x9 screen size of your tv. Ratios of 1.78:1 or 1.85:1 will fill the screen better. Movies like Spider-man 1, Ang Lee's Hulk are 2 that come to mind.


Just do some googling on aspect ratios and read up.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15854729
> 
> 
> I don't believe that would be legal in most states.



lol...


Oh, and by the way...I just want to introduce myself as a new owner of the 3808. I've lurked here for about 16 months pending the purchase, but never had to guts to do it (mostly because of pending layoffs & also because I needed to upgrade my speakers as well).


Anyway, all is well so far...enjoying the setup & breaking in process and waiting for my upgrade package to be authorized.


Brandon


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15854173
> 
> 
> What settings have you selected for video conversion and upscaling?



Are you talking about i/p Scaler? If so I have a to h & h to h and res Auto. If that is not what you mean then I am pleading ignorance


----------



## PerfKnee

I'm finding the sound effects much louder than the dialog while watching TrueHD Transformers on BluRay. Even with LFE at -10, and Dynamic Volume at Midnight setting, I find myself having to tweak the volume control to hear the dialog and not have the action scenes be too loud.


One thing I found helped was to use the fader to reduce the Rear channel sound. But while trying to do so I accidentally tweaked the levels of one of the Front channels and can't remember the proper Audyssey setting.


Is there a way to lock the Audyssey-derived channel level settings and still be able to adjust the fader?


Or, is there a way to reset the channel level settings back to what Audyssey calculated?


Even with the fader fully toward the front, I still have trouble hearing the dialog over the sound effects. I use a phantom center channel (only Right and Left speakers) so I can't directly boost the center to increase dialog level. Are there any other workarounds for boosting the dialog level? It would be really cool if there was a setting to adjust the amount of phantom center that gets added to the right and left, but I haven't been able to find such a setting.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/15855932
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way...I just want to introduce myself as a new owner of the 3808. I've lurked here for about 16 months pending the purchase, but never had to guts to do it (mostly because of pending layoffs & also because I needed to upgrade my speakers as well).
> 
> 
> Anyway, all is well so far...enjoying the setup & breaking in process and waiting for my upgrade package to be authorized.
> 
> 
> Brandon



lol, welcome to the Denon side Brandon. Glad you decided to jump in. I don't think you will be disappointed. I bought mine back in mid December and so far no problems at all. What type of speakers are you considering?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15857606
> 
> 
> Are you talking about i/p Scaler? If so I have a to h & h to h and res Auto. If that is not what you mean then I am pleading ignorance



That's what I mean (and sorry for the ignorant way I asked the question







and you have it set correctly. Apart from changing these settings and seeing if that does anything for you, and of course then changing them back, you're looking at a soft reset (power cycle the small power button) microprocessor reset (see manual) or a repair job.


I had a similar issue with video out of the box and the store I purchased from (I'm in Australia) checked it (visited my home) and swapped it over straight away.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## aaronwt

I've never even considered testing it. But I had no problems using it the few times I restored the configuration. It worked as advertised. I figure at the very least it saves me time by not having to re-enter all that info. If it didn't work once it would be frustrating, but that would also be the norm with other receivers after a firmware update.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faust* /forum/post/15852457
> 
> 
> I've backed up my configuration file through the web interface, and saved it as config.dat. It is a 512 kb file, and now I am wondering if this file can be verified or checked in some manner. Since you all have backed up your 3808CI configuration file, or should plan to ASAP, in the event that you would like to reload all of your settings, this is a vital file.
> 
> 
> Dat files appear to be programmer storage files that can hold just about any kind of information, and an internet search does not reveal any one program that could be utilized to verify or open this file. Other than using the web interface restore function to test this file, and possibly introduce a corrupt replacement onto my 3808CI, I would like to know in advance if I have a reliable configuration backup.
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a means of config.dat verification?


----------



## majikmann

Read the manual TWICE and still can't figure out how to switch from one device to another. Mainly the optical... how do tell the amp to let sound come from that input?


----------



## Faust

Perhaps you could post the config.dat size. If it comes close to my config.dat of 512 kb I could rest easier.










Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/15859376
> 
> 
> I've never even considered testing it. But I had no problems using it the few times I restored the configuration. It worked as advertised. I figure at the very least it saves me time by not having to re-enter all that info. If it didn't work once it would be frustrating, but that would also be the norm with other receivers after a firmware update.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15859238
> 
> 
> That's what I mean (and sorry for the ignorant way I asked the question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have it set correctly. Apart from changing these settings and seeing if that does anything for you, and of course then changing them back, you're looking at a soft reset (power cycle the small power button) microprocessor reset (see manual) or a repair job.
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with video out of the box and the store I purchased from (I'm in Australia) checked it (visited my home) and swapped it over straight away.
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> blairy



I am the ignorant one







I am still trying to figure out all the terminology on this stuff. I will try the reset of the processor like someone else and yourself suggested.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/15857709
> 
> 
> lol, welcome to the Denon side Brandon. Glad you decided to jump in. I don't think you will be disappointed. I bought mine back in mid December and so far no problems at all. What type of speakers are you considering?



Thanks buddy.


I ended up pairing them with some Energy C-series speakers that were on closeout.


c-300 fronts

c-c50 center

c-r100 surrounds

esw-8 sub


I *just* received them yesterday and hooked them up. I had to go to a Sacramento Kings basketball game before I could do much testing, but so far so good. Really looking forward to fiddling around with the entire setup this weekend.


Brandon


----------



## HighAltHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/15855932
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> 
> Oh, and by the way...I just want to introduce myself as a new owner of the 3808. I've lurked here for about 16 months pending the purchase, but never had to guts to do it (mostly because of pending layoffs & also because I needed to upgrade my speakers as well).
> 
> 
> Anyway, all is well so far...enjoying the setup & breaking in process and waiting for my upgrade package to be authorized.
> 
> 
> Brandon



Alright! Congrats Brandon!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15830984
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad. I can't get Rhapsody to work. I can't find another poster that successfully streams Rhapsody either. Neither Sirius/XM or Rhapsody were the main reason most users wanted the upgrade. I wanted it primarily for streaming from a music service I could customize. I don't use the HDMI feature but do use the DEQ and DV on my Directv feed. So overall I'd say the upgrade package was a push. If they get the server disconnect issues fixed with Rhapsody I'd be much happier.
> 
> 
> P.S. and of course I'd be happy if Surius got to workin for you. We got to hang in there bro. I have Sirius in myy truck and love it for that application. If they ever come up with a way to stream Rhapsody on the fly I'd switch in a second. If the problems I'm having just getting the Denon to stay connected are any indication it's a long way off. Someday though I'm sure. That will be the best.




Rotohead,

I can't get my Rhapsody to fail in between songs. I'll keep trying. But in the mean time, can you tell me if you're logging into Rhapsody via your browser (connecting to the Denon via your browser) or are you logging into Rhapsody via Denon's on screen menu?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faust* /forum/post/15852457
> 
> 
> I've backed up my configuration file through the web interface, and saved it as config.dat. It is a 512 kb file, and now I am wondering if this file can be verified or checked in some manner. Since you all have backed up your 3808CI configuration file, or should plan to ASAP, in the event that you would like to reload all of your settings, this is a vital file.
> 
> 
> Dat files appear to be programmer storage files that can hold just about any kind of information, and an internet search does not reveal any one program that could be utilized to verify or open this file. Other than using the web interface restore function to test this file, and possibly introduce a corrupt replacement onto my 3808CI, I would like to know in advance if I have a reliable configuration backup.
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a means of config.dat verification?



I'm not sure you can verify it externally. But perhaps you can save the same setup twice and check the md5 checksum on it.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hey guys, got a 3808 enroute and I have a few Zone 2/3 ?'s


1. Will the 3808 pre/output digitally inputted signals (optical or toslink)? I know it won't pump HDMI audio out, but I'm hoping I can get either of the two above. I have a zone 3 (deck) and want to output my digitally inputted apple tv or dtv box to it (via an external amp of course). Im thinking it WILL NOT output a digital source via pre-amp zone 3. I know 2 channel digital inouts CAN be out out the zone two


2. Can anyone speak to SIMULTANEOUS zone 1/2/3 output of the same source? My old Onkyo had an unavoidable delay between zones due to undefeatable processing that went on in the main zone (yes, undefeatable) which of course caused an "echo" effect between the zones when identical source material was selected. Does the 3808 suffer from a similar vex?


thanks


James


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majikmann* /forum/post/15859658
> 
> 
> Read the manual TWICE and still can't figure out how to switch from one device to another. Mainly the optical... how do tell the amp to let sound come from that input?



If I'm understating your question right, you have to press source select and go to assign, that will open up your options available according to the source selected, from there you can "tell" the amp that you want to use optical 1, 2 or 3...coaxial 1, 2, 3...Denon Link, etc, for that specific equipment and that's it. It is complicated but once you get the hang of it, it's a breeze, and remember, once you have everything set up, save that configuration in your PC so next time you have to start from scratch, you just upload the saved configuration from your PC.


By the way, if you hook up your receiver to your PC, you can assign inputs a lot easier using your computer.


----------



## mastermaybe

Also, it appears that you can't set-up the 3808 to automatically switch from 7.1 to 5.1 when a powered zone 2 is switched on?


Do you really have to go in and set it up for a strict 5.1 and 2 channel playback when you want 5.1 and 2 channel and then go back in and switch it to 7.1 when you're not bothering with the 2nd zone?


Most I've seen just automatically defeat 7 channel playback in the main room when the second (powered) zone is activated.


I hope that's not the case, cause that's just plain dumb.


James


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15862473
> 
> 
> Hey guys, got a 3808 enroute and I have a few Zone 2/3 ?'s
> 
> 
> 1. Will the 3808 pre/output digitally inputted signals (optical or toslink)? I know it won't pump HDMI audio out, but I'm hoping I can get either of the two above. I have a zone 3 (deck) and want to output my digitally inputted apple tv or dtv box to it (via an external amp of course). Im thinking it WILL NOT output a digital source via pre-amp zone 3. I know 2 channel digital inouts CAN be out out the zone two
> 
> 
> 2. Can anyone speak to SIMULTANEOUS zone 1/2/3 output of the same source? My old Onkyo had an unavoidable delay between zones due to undefeatable processing that went on in the main zone (yes, undefeatable) which of course caused an "echo" effect between the zones when identical source material was selected. Does the 3808 suffer from a similar vex?



I run my Sonos via optical in in zones 1 & 2 simultaneously (which are beside each other) with no problems.


----------



## mastermaybe

cool. It'll be nice to have the multiple rooms in sync. The delay was audible and irritating with the Onkyo.


You haven't by chance tried to use zone 3 (pre-out of course) with a digital input?


thanks

James


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15863201
> 
> 
> You haven't by chance tried to use zone 3 (pre-out of course) with a digital input?



'Fraid not, I use other Sonos models (which include their own amps) in the rest of my rooms. Much more flexibility that way...


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15863258
> 
> 
> 'Fraid not, I use other Sonos models (which include their own amps) in the rest of my rooms. Much more flexibility that way...




Gotcha. Sadly, the more I'm poring over the manual, the more I'm taken aback by how poorly the zone integration seems to be implemented.


I'm not looking for Sonos-type execution, just some sensical application for the 3 zones.


I'm hoping it's just poorly explained, as the manual thus far seems like one the worst I've ever encountered.


James


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15863322
> 
> 
> Gotcha. Sadly, the more I'm pouring over the manual, the more I'm taken aback by how poorly the zone integration seems to be implemented.
> 
> 
> I'm not looking for Sonos-type execution, just some sensical application for the 3 zones.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it's just poorly explained, as the manual thus far seems like one the worst I've ever encountered.



The manual is truly abysmal. I find the zone implementation slightly clumsy.


My advice, get a Harmony remote: their database is already setup to allow you to program separate activities for each zone. Biggest issue for me is that I need to search out the remote code for my Harmony 890 to turn off only zone 1. Right now it seems to be programmed with a "turn off all". Not sure if I can turn off zone 1 only, but you can do the other way around so it would seem logical...


----------



## mastermaybe

Let me just lay this question out and see what kind of answer I get:


I want to use a 7.1 set-up and a powered 2 channel sys in the other room.


Now, what I WANT is to avoid having to manually switch back and forth from a 7.1 sys to a 5.1 + 2 everytime I'm in 7.1 and want to use the second room.


My old Onkyo (and Sony, and Marantz) would simply drop the main room to 5.1 and kick on the 2 channel.


Is this possible with the 3808? It appears NOT to me by the manual, but, like I said, it could poorly explained. I'm hoping so!


Sorry, I'll leave it alone after this!










James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15863385
> 
> 
> The manual is truly abysmal. I find the zone implementation slightly clumsy.
> 
> 
> My advice, get a Harmony remote: their database is already setup to allow you to program separate activities for each zone. Biggest issue for me is that I need to search out the remote code for my Harmony 890 to turn off only zone 1. Right now it seems to be programmed with a "turn off all". Not sure if I can turn off zone 1 only, but you can do the other way around so it would seem logical...



Ha, I already have a Harmony One.


And yes, you can go into a given activity and set it up to leave certain components ON.


And you're right, setting it up as another activity could very well solve the problem, but my fear is that it requires the intro of the GUI and all that nonsense rather than just a few internal clix like it was with my 805. I dont't even want to imagine the complexity of the operation that involves the following:


switching the configuration of the "rear" amplifier, selecting the proper source without altering the current in zone 1....blah blah blah



James


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15859873
> 
> 
> I am the ignorant one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to figure out all the terminology on this stuff. I will try the reset of the processor like someone else and yourself suggested.



Well that did not work, so I called Denon and went through the hard reboot with them. They said it needs to be repaired, called Best Buy going over and swaping it for a new one.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faust* /forum/post/15859754
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could post the config.dat size. If it comes close to my config.dat of 512 kb I could rest easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



This is pure speculation but, I would be surprised if the config.dat file doesn't already include a CRC or similar to allow the Denon to verify it before it's used. It is such a simple thing to do, they would have to be crazy not to..


I wouldn't be over concerned. But it would be nice if there was a utility to create configurations on your PC save it to a config.dat then apply it to the amp...


Cheers,

Mr Segfault.


----------



## pj121391

My Config.dat file is 512kb


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15862473
> 
> 
> Hey guys, got a 3808 enroute and I have a few Zone 2/3 ?'s
> 
> 
> 1. Will the 3808 pre/output digitally inputted signals (optical or toslink)? I know it won't pump HDMI audio out, but I'm hoping I can get either of the two above. I have a zone 3 (deck) and want to output my digitally inputted apple tv or dtv box to it (via an external amp of course). Im thinking it WILL NOT output a digital source via pre-amp zone 3. I know 2 channel digital inouts CAN be out out the zone two
> 
> 
> 2. Can anyone speak to SIMULTANEOUS zone 1/2/3 output of the same source? My old Onkyo had an unavoidable delay between zones due to undefeatable processing that went on in the main zone (yes, undefeatable) which of course caused an "echo" effect between the zones when identical source material was selected. Does the 3808 suffer from a similar vex?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> James





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15862866
> 
> 
> Also, it appears that you can't set-up the 3808 to automatically switch from 7.1 to 5.1 when a powered zone 2 is switched on?
> 
> 
> Do you really have to go in and set it up for a strict 5.1 and 2 channel playback when you want 5.1 and 2 channel and then go back in and switch it to 7.1 when you're not bothering with the 2nd zone?
> 
> 
> Most I've seen just automatically defeat 7 channel playback in the main room when the second (powered) zone is activated.
> 
> 
> I hope that's not the case, cause that's just plain dumb.
> 
> 
> James



Only 2-channel PCM inputted digitally can be sent to Zone2/3. I have not noticed any delay when playing all zones from the same source but never really experimented much with that.


You can't flip back and forth between 7.1 and 5.1+2. How would you switch the rear speakers vs the zone 2 speakers out? If you reset the rear amps in amp assign, you will need to rerun the Audyssey setup. Obviously there would not be a problem if you use the zone 2/3 pre-amp outs to another poweramp.


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Hello all.


A new version of Command3808 has been released.


Command3808 is free software (including source code) that allows you to control your Denon 3808CI via the telnet protocol. Some users even report that it works with the 4308CI and other versions


The new version now contains a couple of small new features and a stack of bug fixes.


Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15857692
> 
> 
> I'm finding the sound effects much louder than the dialog while watching TrueHD Transformers on BluRay. Even with LFE at -10, and Dynamic Volume at Midnight setting, I find myself having to tweak the volume control to hear the dialog and not have the action scenes be too loud.
> 
> 
> One thing I found helped was to use the fader to reduce the Rear channel sound. But while trying to do so I accidentally tweaked the levels of one of the Front channels and can't remember the proper Audyssey setting.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to lock the Audyssey-derived channel level settings and still be able to adjust the fader?
> 
> 
> Or, is there a way to reset the channel level settings back to what Audyssey calculated?
> 
> 
> Even with the fader fully toward the front, I still have trouble hearing the dialog over the sound effects. I use a phantom center channel (only Right and Left speakers) so I can't directly boost the center to increase dialog level. Are there any other workarounds for boosting the dialog level? It would be really cool if there was a setting to adjust the amount of phantom center that gets added to the right and left, but I haven't been able to find such a setting.



Auto Setup>Parameter Check > Restore This puts Audyssey back to the settings obtained on the last configuration.


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15863385
> 
> 
> Biggest issue for me is that I need to search out the remote code for my Harmony 890 to turn off only zone 1. Right now it seems to be programmed with a "turn off all". Not sure if I can turn off zone 1 only, but you can do the other way around so it would seem logical...



The Denon main remote can only turn off all, not zone1 individually. But the Denon secondary remote can turn off zone1 independantly. So it can be done. If the Harmony database doesn't include the code for it, can you just learn it from the Denon remote?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15863423
> 
> 
> Now, what I WANT is to avoid having to manually switch back and forth from a 7.1 sys to a 5.1 + 2 everytime I'm in 7.1 and want to use the second room.



As described, no, you can't do this. Denon (rightly or wrongly) expects you to set it up as a 5.1 + zone 2 OR as a 7.1 system and to use it that way. They don't expect you to change it back and forth.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic* /forum/post/15866623
> 
> 
> The Denon main remote can only turn off all, not zone1 individually. But the Denon secondary remote can turn off zone1 independantly. So it can be done. If the Harmony database doesn't include the code for it, can you just learn it from the Denon remote?



Yeah, you can learn it. I expect it's in the database, just haven't had time to set up the turn off sequence with it...


----------



## MaxMax256

Hi All,


Need your help.


I just upgraded my Denon 987 to a 3808CI from Magnolia HiFi. I am excited, but I am having problems with internet connectivity.


Network Setup - DHCP - ON


When I go to the Network Info screen I get the below:


Wired


IP Address ON

*MAC Address (Blank)

DHCP 005cd13XXXX (X's are substituted for real values and this is the MAC address on the back of the system)


I get no Net Radio connectivity and I can not upgrade my firmware since the system says there is no connection.


I have a LinkSys WRT54G2 router, but my internal addressing starts at 10.10.10.101 (This is what LinkSys support wanted me to do when I first set it up. Not the typical 192.168.x.x)


When I go to my LinkSys router to see who is connected, I see everything else I have connected, but no 3808CI.


I have my Pany 850U connected via wire, PS3, and Home computer via DNS without fail.


I have tried the DHCP - OFF, manually entering in the values, but it still doesn't work.


I am lost. I am fairly technical. Enough to program URC Pro remotes without a hitch and build my own home computers.


This seems like a Denon issue to me since the screen that shows the Internet Information looks like it has misplaced or missing information that is reporting.


Any ideas?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaxMax256* /forum/post/15867523
> 
> 
> I get no Net Radio connectivity and I can not upgrade my firmware since the system says there is no connection.



Just to be sure, you plugged the cable in to the network port on the back of the 3808, right? Not in to the DenonLink port?


Is the cable you're using known to be good?


Are you seeing a link LED on the Linksys router port that you're connecting this to?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15864557
> 
> 
> Well that did not work, so I called Denon and went through the hard reboot with them. They said it needs to be repaired, called Best Buy going over and swaping it for a new one.



Sorry to hear that. I had a very similar problem with one from the time I took it out of the box.


The good news is you now know the issues and have a solution (painful though it is) and once you get this up and running it will all be very worthwhile.


blairy


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15865332
> 
> 
> Only 2-channel PCM inputted digitally can be sent to Zone2/3. I have not noticed any delay when playing all zones from the same source but never really experimented much with that.
> 
> 
> You can't flip back and forth between 7.1 and 5.1+2. How would you switch the rear speakers vs the zone 2 speakers out? If you reset the rear amps in amp assign, you will need to rerun the Audyssey setup. Obviously there would not be a problem if you use the zone 2/3 pre-amp outs to another poweramp.



Hi, I'm familiar with the PCM limitation, so that's ok.


As far as the "how would I do blank" comment:


"I" never did anything, my UNIT did.


I wired 7 speakers in my living room and 2 in another room (from 9 total speaker outs on the back of my Sony, Marantz, Onkyo). If I was using a 7.1 in the main area and turned on Zone 2, I would drop down to 5.1.


Now, if I was using Zone 2 AND Stereo or 5.1 in the living room, the unit would simply limit me from bumping up to ANY 7.1 soundfield/codec in the living area until i disabled/powered down Zone 2.



I think some are understanding this, sorry, as it may not be entirely intuitive if you haven't experienced a receiver that operates this way.


I'll just buy a 4 or 5 channel amp the problem will be solved.


Unfortunate though, as I was hoping to get away with a 2 channel!


James


----------



## mastermaybe

So the worst is I can't even hook up 7.1 and Zone 2 speakers on the unit then and go into the GUI and manually switch back and forth between full 7.1 and 5.1 and 2 because the rear JUST has 7 channel speaker outputs "all day" and thus you have to hard-wire the speakers themselves on the back in either a "permanent" 7.1 or 5.1 + 2 config?


dreadful.


I would not have purchased this receiver had I known this. Can't say I ever expected such a hurdle. It's unfortunate that I'll have to purchase additional amplification for this to work, but I guess now I'll NEVER lose 7.1 in my living room!


Oh well.


James


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15868432
> 
> 
> I think some are understanding this, sorry, as it may not be entirely intuitive if you haven't experienced a receiver that operates this way.



I understand what you're saying. That would be a nice feature. But the Denon doesn't work that way. The "surround back / amp. assign" speaker terminals are either 7.1 or Zone2, but you have to decide that ahead of time.


I guess you could use the GUI to change it, plus a speaker switch box to save on having to re-wire, but that'd be hokey at best.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15868617
> 
> 
> So the worst is I can't even hook up 7.1 and Zone 2 speakers on the unit then and go into the GUI and manually switch back and forth between full 7.1 and 5.1 and 2 because the rear JUST has 7 channel speaker outputs "all day" and thus you have to hard-wire the speakers themselves on the back in either a "permanent" 7.1 or 5.1 + 2 config?
> 
> 
> dreadful.
> 
> 
> I would not have purchased this receiver had I known this. Can't say I ever expected such a hurdle. It's unfortunate that I'll have to purchase additional amplification for this to work, but I guess now I'll NEVER lose 7.1 in my living room!
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> James



As I myself did not (yet) wish to use the system your way, I didn't pay enough attention to the according chapters in the manual and believed there was no problem. After having read your question, I checked the manual again, and I commit, I find it a poor design, too.

But on the other hand, MAYBE there could be a firmware solution if Denon whishes to do so. If there IS an opportunitiy to assign the B sorrounds to Zone 2 instead of the surround back speakers by reprogramming the according DSP's by Denon, one might ask for that feature. It may though be impossible due to circuitry layout and hard-wiring or insufficient horse power of the DSP's to do 7.1 plus zone 2. Then no firmware change can solve that issue.

I used to think that surround B outputs can be re-assigned and that would have been the more clever solution. It may even be that Denon did this intentionally so we would spend more money on a 4308 instead.

So how about asking Denon to implement this feature via firmware upgrade.


----------



## 4i2fly

I had my unit in Denon for firmware corruption issues last month and while the unit was out I replaced it with a loaner 3808CI. I noticed the loaner was running significantly cooler than my own even if it was on all day and all night where as my own would be so hot within the first 30 minutes prompt me to open the cabinet door. By the way, the cabinet has opening under and behind the unit for heat to escape.


In any case, while the unit was at Denon to be re-flashed I asked them to check the heat issue as well. The unit came back yesterday and it's been in use all day and all through the night and it is as cool as cucumber. It's hard to figure out what they did for the heat issue but they have replaced the AM/FM Digital tuner as part of the repairs.


I know some had complained about this issue, I thought I share my experience with the forum members.


----------



## latonline




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15535720
> 
> 
> ^ I don't even have a MAC address anymore! So the problem is waaay deeper than external cable and switch... Bear in mind I have been using this 3808 on a network for ~7 months before it died. I have not touched any of the network settings or external hardware for at least 6 months, the port died just sitting there as usual.
> 
> 
> Nobody at Denon that I talked to has ever heard of this. Repair centre has no idea how long it could take to fix for that reason. That's the bummer...I lose the whole thing for who knows how long when everything except the Ethernet port is working perfectly. I was hoping there might be some super-secret service menu where you could re-enter the MAC address or something like that. I think the asterisks beside all the Ethernet parameters means the Ethernet "module" is dead and the "brain" can't communicate with it.



I have a similar problem. When I display network info the MAC address is blank. It is also not shown when I display the various firmware levels. I just sent this 3808 to the repair shop where they replaced the HDMI board under warranty. I can't take another 4 week wait for the repair shop. Were you able to resolve this issue?


----------



## cfraser

I had the same problem even *after* I got the board repaired. They replaced the "fancy" board that has a bunch of DSP chips on it, and all the ports on the top row of the back panel (HDMI, Ethernet, USB etc.). PM me to find out how I resolved it.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *latonline* /forum/post/15880656
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem. When I display network info the MAC address is blank. It is also not shown when I display the various firmware levels. I just sent this 3808 to the repair shop where they replaced the HDMI board under warranty. I can't take another 4 week wait for the repair shop. Were you able to resolve this issue?


----------



## bluemartian

Just got my new Denon 3808ci this past Tuesday and spent last evening and most of today setting it up and running a wired network for the Denon as well as my BD player and TV. I also flashed to the latest firmware (took about 70 minutes and went fine). Then I got my upgrade ID and purchased the feature pack. That update also went well (took about 15 minutes). Finally, I did the Audessy calibration - I had waited to do this as I knew the feature upgrade would reset any calibration I did.


Everything seems to be working great except for my BD player (Panasonic BD55) which is hooked up to the HDP input via HDMI. Discs play fine but, whenever I'm on the BD player's splash screen or viewing any material on a BD that is not 24p, I get faint white sparkles all over the screen, especially noticeable on a black screen when some slower-loading BDs launch. Once the movie starts in 24p (I have 24p mode on in my BD player's settings), the sparkles disappear and the picture is perfect. Can anyone advise me on what I can check or change to correct this? Thanks!

_HT Gear: Denon 3808ci, Yamaha S1800 DVD, Panasonic DMP-BD55 Blu-Ray, Polk Rti4 (FL, FR, SL, SR), Polk CSiA4 (C), NHT Super One (SB), Polk PSW10 (Sub), Samsung LN46A650 TV, Sony CA70ES CD Player, Sony VCR, Motorola DCH6200 HD Set-Top Box_


----------



## MaxMax256

OK. I got the Internet connectivity working. My home router was set to 10.10.10.101 for internal routing. Apparently the Denon doesn't like that sequence cuase when I went back to the standard 192.168.0.1, everything worked out fine. Thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## kreativeimages

Denon 3808ci with Panasonic DMP-BD35


Both items have the latest software updates.


Problem: If I chose to "Bitstream" from the Panasonic and let the Denon do the decoding, I have no sound from the Center Channel when "Pure Direct " is selected.


I choose this setup because I wanted the Denon to display the format being used "DTS Master HD" etc.


I had to go back in the Pansonic's menu and change it back to PCM. "Pure Direct" works fine through the center channel now. ---I am just confused why this is?



2. With the new firmware update, Do most of you like the sound quality change with the new "Dynamic EQ?"


I choose to leave "Dynamic EQ" on and turn "Dynamic Volume" off to improve audio performance during movie playback. - I assuming that any assisted volume control selection set to on, on both the Blu Ray Player and A/V Receiver could cause sound quality lose on playback?


--Side note, when switching to the Panasonic BD35 from the PS3, the center channel volume is really low, even after performing the "Mother of Audyssey Calibration and SPL 75 db calibrations. I had to actually turn on the Pansonic's "Center Channel Dialogue Enhancer" ...weird.



Any feedback would be great.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemartian* /forum/post/15881534
> 
> 
> Discs play fine but, whenever I'm on the BD player's splash screen or viewing any material on a BD that is not 24p, I get faint white sparkles all over the screen, especially noticeable on a black screen when some slower-loading BDs launch. Once the movie starts in 24p (I have 24p mode on in my BD player's settings), the sparkles disappear and the picture is perfect. Can anyone advise me on what I can check or change to correct this? Thanks!



What video setting do you have on the 3808? A to H and H to H? Is HDMI on auto or 1080p? Do you notice the same thing if the BD is hooked to the TV directly?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/15882961
> 
> 
> 2. With the new firmware update, Do most of you like the sound quality change with the new "Dynamic EQ?"
> 
> 
> I choose to leave "Dynamic EQ" on and turn "Dynamic Volume" off to improve audio performance during movie playback. - I assuming that any assisted volume control selection set to on, on both the Blu Ray Player and A/V Receiver could cause sound quality lose on playback?
> 
> 
> --Side note, when switching to the Panasonic BD35 from the PS3, the center channel volume is really low, even after performing the "Mother of Audyssey Calibration and SPL 75 db calibrations. I had to actually turn on the Pansonic's "Center Channel Dialogue Enhancer" ...weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be great.



I set DEQ and DV on (midnight mode) for TV as my cable box has an extreme variation in sound levels between programme material and channels. For DVDs I tend to have it on the day setting or off, depending on the listening level.


The center channel problem sounds like a source issue. Does it have the same problem with another 5/7.1 source?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/15882961
> 
> 
> Denon 3808ci with Panasonic DMP-BD35
> 
> 
> Both items have the latest software updates.
> 
> 
> Problem: If I chose to "Bitstream" from the Panasonic and let the Denon do the decoding, I have no sound from the Center Channel when "Pure Direct " is selected.
> 
> 
> I choose this setup because I wanted the Denon to display the format being used "DTS Master HD" etc.
> 
> 
> I had to go back in the Pansonic's menu and change it back to PCM. "Pure Direct" works fine through the center channel now. ---I am just confused why this is?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. With the new firmware update, Do most of you like the sound quality change with the new "Dynamic EQ?"
> 
> 
> I choose to leave "Dynamic EQ" on and turn "Dynamic Volume" off to improve audio performance during movie playback. - I assuming that any assisted volume control selection set to on, on both the Blu Ray Player and A/V Receiver could cause sound quality lose on playback?
> 
> 
> --Side note, when switching to the Panasonic BD35 from the PS3, the center channel volume is really low, even after performing the "Mother of Audyssey Calibration and SPL 75 db calibrations. I had to actually turn on the Pansonic's "Center Channel Dialogue Enhancer" ...weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Any feedback would be great.



"Pure direct" disables most (if not all) sound processing in the 3808. Even the manual tells that only front speakers (and under certain settings the subwoofer) will play when digital signals are input. Pure direct can play on all 7.1 channels only if all channels are being input via the according 7+1 analog channels. You should chose multi channel direct to bypass sound processing and listen to all available speakers.

On the other hand, why would you bother audyssey setup and so on and then deactivate it by bypassing sound processing.

Concerning Dynamic Volume: I too did not like the results when I first turned it on. But on turning it on, Dyn.Vol. is set to midnight mode which leads to maximum compression. Setting it to evening or day mode restores dynamics audibly. I prefer the day setting.

Low center volume seems to be a mastering preference of the studios, I guess. That would explain why Panasonic chose to introduce the "Dialogue enhancer". Anyway, I find myself often (but not always) increasing the center speaker's level manually after a few minutes of DVD-content with dialogue.


----------



## jconinc

I think I have a HDMI handshake issue and wanted to see if you agree...


I sometimes use a PS3 for audio playback from my PC. It works great, except when I turn off my TV. The audio plays for maybe a song or two and then stops. I know the streaming from the PC to the Denon continues because when I turn the TV back on, a handshake takes place, and the audio starts up again further on down the playlist, not where it was when the audio stopped?


Anyone else experience this kind of issue? Any clues on how to keep it from happening?


Thanks.


----------



## bluemartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15883982
> 
> 
> What video setting do you have on the 3808? A to H and H to H? Is HDMI on auto or 1080p? Do you notice the same thing if the BD is hooked to the TV directly?



The 3808 is currently set to *A to H and H to H*. I also noticed the "sparkles" when the 3808 was set to *A to H*, which it was by default.


HDMI is set to *auto* (the BD player's HDMI setting is set to *1080p*).


I do not notice this when the BD player is hooked directly to the TV.


Thanks!


----------



## EnergyOwner

You could try swapping cables directly from the BD to the TV to see if one of the cables is to blame.


----------



## bluemartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15884390
> 
> 
> You could try swapping cables directly from the BD to the TV to see if one of the cables is to blame.



Thanks...I've tested all the cables, swapped them among different components and wired everything directly to the TV. Normally, the cable box, DVD player and BD player are connected to the receiver via HDMI. Receiver is connected to the TV via HDMI. Everything works beautifully except the sparkles on the BD player when it goes through the receiver no matter which of the four HDMI cables is used (hooked directly to the TV there are no problems at all).


I've also noticed a couple times that my TV displays "mode not supported" when the BD player is on its splash screen or returning to its splash screen. Again, this does not happen when the BD player is hooked directly to the TV, so I'm guessing that it has to be some setting in the 3808 that is causing this.


----------



## EnergyOwner

Got me stumped. Might be time to talk to Denon.







Could be the BD player is doing something funky with the signal that the AVR doesn't like but the TV can handle.


----------



## GTLyon

Well to follow up on my never ending quest to get my 3808 fixed, the company out of Lansing called me Friday to let me know that since they were "so swamped", Denon is having them send all their repairs to Downers Grove, Illinois. She said "hopefully" I should have it back in 7 -10 days. Has anyone had repairs done by whoever is in Downers Grove? Should I expect my 3808 back in a reasonable time frame?


----------



## chrisdogmlb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/15815782
> 
> 
> I've got Paradigm Studio 60's and the CC490 CC speaker. I think they sound great and so does everyone that hears them. However, I've never used the AVR 3808 with any other speakers, so I can't really make any comparisons in terms of compatibility with the Paradigms.



I run Monitor 7's and CC-390, ADP-190's. They are just fine for sound. The 3808 works fine for me right now with these speakers.


----------



## bluemartian

Got a question relating to SACD playback. My Yamaha S1800 DVD player does SACD and DVD-A. In addition to the HDMI hookup for DVDs, I have the Yamaha also hooked up via 6-channel discrete audio out of the Yamaha to the Ext. In connectors on the Denon. When I press the touchscreen Input button on the Denon's main remote repeatedly and cycle to Ext. In, playback of the SACD is output fine. But if I use the Denon's onscreen menu to do the same thing and select Ext. In under Input Mode under DVD Source, I get silence. The manual lists both of these methods. Just wondering why it works with the remote but not with the OSD? Thanks!


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15867879
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I had a very similar problem with one from the time I took it out of the box.
> 
> 
> The good news is you now know the issues and have a solution (painful though it is) and once you get this up and running it will all be very worthwhile.
> 
> 
> blairy



So I get the new one (we tested it before I left the store) it worked great. Set it up today and everything was working great, then picture/sound gone after 2 hrs.. I lose all video through and sound. It is just a paper weight now.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15876685
> 
> 
> As I myself did not (yet) wish to use the system your way, I didn't pay enough attention to the according chapters in the manual and believed there was no problem. After having read your question, I checked the manual again, and I commit, I find it a poor design, too.
> 
> But on the other hand, MAYBE there could be a firmware solution if Denon whishes to do so. If there IS an opportunitiy to assign the B sorrounds to Zone 2 instead of the surround back speakers by reprogramming the according DSP's by Denon, one might ask for that feature. It may though be impossible due to circuitry layout and hard-wiring or insufficient horse power of the DSP's to do 7.1 plus zone 2. Then no firmware change can solve that issue.
> 
> I used to think that surround B outputs can be re-assigned and that would have been the more clever solution. It may even be that Denon did this intentionally so we would spend more money on a 4308 instead.
> 
> So how about asking Denon to implement this feature via firmware upgrade.



hi,

Without yet having the 3808 in my living room, I can only suppose the untraversable hurdle is that there are not 9 speaker outputs, just 7...and you're assigning the "last" 2 to either the 6th and 7th channels of a 7.1 set-up OR zone 2 from the outset. So, regardless, of how the "internals" are programmed, the physical wiring limitations prohibit the ability to have a 7.1 and 2nd zone wired simultaneously.


unless I'm misunderstanding the speaker output arrangement, of course!



James


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15888248
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> Without yet having the 3808 in my living room, I can only suppose the untraversable hurdle is that there are not 9 speaker outputs, just 7...and you're assigning the "last" 2 to either the 6th and 7th channels of a 7.1 set-up OR zone 2 from the outset. So, regardless, of how the "internals" are programmed, the physical wiring limitations prohibit the ability to have a 7.1 and 2nd zone wired simultaneously.
> 
> 
> unless I'm misunderstanding the speaker output arrangement, of course!
> 
> 
> 
> James



Oddly enough, there are 9 speaker outputs. the surrounds have two outputs per channel but both are connect to the same channel. Used for music vs theater speakers or two sets of side surrounds.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15888493
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, there are 9 speaker outputs. the surrounds have two outputs per channel but both are connect to the same channel. Used for music vs theater speakers or two sets of side surrounds.



You're right. I downloaded a pic this morning and was flabbergasted by the discovery. Now, it appears that a firmware mod could indeed help the situation.


Although, as the earlier poster mentioned, I don't know if the issue can be solved by a f-ware update alone.


At least now we know we have the number of speaker outputs that are required!


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15888493
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, there are 9 speaker outputs. the surrounds have two outputs per channel but both are connect to the same channel. Used for music vs theater speakers or two sets of side surrounds.





I really don't get the DUAL side-surrounds business. So where does the 3808 come up with the other 2 channels of amplification for these?


And if it doesn't, and you're selecting between one of the two pairs in the GUI somewhere, what was the purpose to begin with?


Damn, this is confusing.




James


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15890871
> 
> 
> Damn, this is confusing.



Kinda like the owners manual and the lcd remote? Hahaha


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15890871
> 
> 
> I really don't get the DUAL side-surrounds business. So where does the 3808 come up with the other 2 channels of amplification for these?
> 
> 
> And if it doesn't, and you're selecting between one of the two pairs in the GUI somewhere, what was the purpose to begin with?
> 
> 
> Damn, this is confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James



There are seven amplifiers in the 3808. When used as a 7.1 system, Surround A and Surround B are apparently fed by the same two L/R amps. On page 10 of the manual it states that if you are using both the A and B surrounds, then the impedance of the surrounds should be 8 to 16 ohms rather than allowing 6 to 16 ohms when you only have one set of surrounds. This only makes sense (to me anyway) if the same amp drives both surrounds. As to why they allow pseudo 9.1 wiring is beyond me.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15891074
> 
> 
> There are seven amplifiers in the 3808. When used as a 7.1 system, Surround A and Surround B are apparently fed by the same two L/R amps. On page 10 of the manual it states that if you are using both the A and B surrounds, then the impedance of the surrounds should be 8 to 16 ohms rather than allowing 6 to 16 ohms when you only have one set of surrounds. This only makes sense (to me anyway) if the same amp drives both surrounds. As to why they allow pseudo 9.1 wiring is beyond me.



Its purpose is twofold. Firstly, you could use it for a set of music speakers (non-bi/dipole) for a 4.0/1 music setup. Many people don't like to use theater speaker for music surrounds. Secondly, you could use two surround speakers for long rooms. I agree that a little more flexibility would have been nice but that is what we are given.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15891251
> 
> 
> Its purpose is twofold. Firstly, you could use it for a set of music speakers (non-bi/dipole) for a 4.0/1 music setup. Many people don't like to use theater speaker for music surrounds. Secondly, you could use two surround speakers for long rooms. I agree that a little more flexibility would have been nice but that is what we are given.



Ok. Yeah I'm not trying to dump all over the thing, as I'm sure I'll be happy with it, but there just seems to be some VERY odd quirks with the unit.


The limitations of the zone configs are especially perplexing for a receiver of this price.


life goes on.


James


----------



## piccirilli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/15847301
> 
> 
> A couple of caveats to begin: this might be a little long; and, it is not my intent to dis anyone or any device. However I became very curious about the post that reported a "standby" power consumption of 110W for a 3808. Since my 3808 is generally cold (room temp) when in standby I found this a little difficult to understand.
> 
> 
> To cut to the chase, I did find, as others did, that the "standby" power consumption is quite a bit lower than 100W or so. However I did find that there appear to be TWO standby states that the 3808 can exhibit and their power consumption is quite different. This could lead to the conclusion the original poster stated, that there is a "standby" state that appears to draw a reasonably large current compared to the "on" state.
> 
> 
> To measure the consumption, I used an induction amp meter. This means that I have to report VA rather than Watts since I don't know the power factor for the 3808. Watts will always be lower than VA, though, and the point is the relative readings anyway.
> 
> 
> What I found is that the receiver has 4 power states:
> 
> 
> 
> Off - plugged in and shut down with the small power button, no pilot LED - consumption 0 A
> 
> 
> Pseudo Standby - receiver just plugged in or turned off and then back on (to standby) with small button, red pilot LED - 0.54 A or 68 VA (at 126 VAC)
> 
> 
> True Standby - receiver transitioned from On to Standby with either the large standby button or a remote, red pilot LED - 0.04 A or 5 VA
> 
> 
> On - However you got there, green pilot LED, moderate volume (-35db) - .71 A or 90 VA
> 
> 
> 
> Neither the "Kill a Watt" meter used by the original poster or the amp meter I used are highly accurate lab instruments, but the point is that to use the "Kill a Watt" you unplug the 3808, plug in the meter and then plug the 3808 into the meter. In so doing, you leave the receiver in the "Pseudo Standby" state and it DOES consume somewhere in the range of 75% of the (low level) On state power consumption. I would encourage the OP to retry the measurement cycling the 3808 to On and then to "True" Standby and see what the measurement is.
> 
> 
> I admit that I was pretty surprised by the two standby states and left the receiver in each of them for up to an hour with no change in the actual power consumption as reported above. I might send an email to Denon and see if anyone can explain the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - leaving the 3808 in "Pseudo" Standby for an hour or so does result in the unit being warmer that when in "True" Standby.



Ok, just wanted to confirm the general census with standby power consumption issue. Those that posted the problem is with HDMI control CEC were correct. Power consumption drops to 5 Watts when CEC is off. When it is on, the Denon draws 85-100 watts, depending on other modes selected. Thanks to all who took the time to respond.

Once again, this forum proves to have great insight.


----------



## bluemartian

I've noticed that after doing the new feature package upgrade some of the GUI menu items have disappeared. In particular, under Parameter | Audio, there should be a Surround Parameters submenu with items like Cinema EQ, Room Size, Subwoofer Att., etc. This entire submenu is gone as are Tone, Night Mode and Audio Delay. I called Denon about this and they said that, even after the upgrade, those items should still be there except for Night Mode and Tone which disappear when Audyssey and Dynamic EQ are selected.


I had already run Audyssey and, when I turned it off, Tone and Night Mode did indeed come back but Audio Delay and Surround Parameters did not. Denon had me do a reset (Standard/DSP Simulation/Power On) and now I'm back to factory defaults with no Audyssey calibration but still the latest firmware and the feature package upgrade. However, there is still no Surround Parameters or Audio Delay submenus showing under Parameter | Audio. The guy I spoke with at Denon seemed more interested in getting off the phone as fast as possible rather than advising me. He suggested re-running Audyssey to see if the menus come back.


Has anybody else experienced menu items disappearing like this?


----------



## bluemartian

I'm also having another issue that I posted about earlier on this thread that has not gotten a response yet. I'll quote it:



> Quote:
> Got a question relating to SACD playback. My Yamaha S1800 DVD player does SACD and DVD-A. In addition to the HDMI hookup for DVDs, I have the Yamaha also hooked up via 6-channel discrete audio out of the Yamaha to the Ext. In connectors on the Denon. When I press the touchscreen Input button on the Denon's main remote repeatedly and cycle to Ext. In, playback of the SACD is output fine. But if I use the Denon's onscreen menu to do the same thing and select Ext. In under Input Mode under DVD Source, I get silence. The manual lists both of these methods. Just wondering why it works with the remote but not with the OSD? Thanks!



This unit has only been hooked up for two days and I've already got three separate issues to deal with.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemartian* /forum/post/15894484
> 
> 
> I've noticed that after doing the new feature package upgrade some of the GUI menu items have disappeared. In particular, under Parameter | Audio, there should be a Surround Parameters submenu with items like Cinema EQ, Room Size, Subwoofer Att., etc. This entire submenu is gone as are Tone, Night Mode and Audio Delay. I called Denon about this and they said that, even after the upgrade, those items should still be there except for Night Mode and Tone which disappear when Audyssey and Dynamic EQ are selected.
> 
> 
> I had already run Audyssey and, when I turned it off, Tone and Night Mode did indeed come back but Audio Delay and Surround Parameters did not. Denon had me do a reset (Standard/DSP Simulation/Power On) and now I'm back to factory defaults with no Audyssey calibration but still the latest firmware and the feature package upgrade. However, there is still no Surround Parameters or Audio Delay submenus showing under Parameter | Audio. The guy I spoke with at Denon seemed more interested in getting off the phone as fast as possible rather than advising me. He suggested re-running Audyssey to see if the menus come back.
> 
> 
> Has anybody else experienced menu items disappearing like this?



I've done the feature package upgrade and my Audio Delay and Surround Parameters menu items are still there.


----------



## Royal05Steve

Well I am about to set up my third 3808 in 1 week. I hope this is a charm. If not then a new manufacturer is in store. Not sure what one yet.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15895812
> 
> 
> Well I am about to set up my third 3808 in 1 week. I hope this is a charm. If not then a new manufacturer is in store. Not sure what one yet.



You've had rotten luck with this so far - hope it goes well for you third time around. On a brighter note, you'll be an expert at setting these up now










blairy


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15896147
> 
> 
> You've had rotten luck with this so far - hope it goes well for you third time around. On a brighter note, you'll be an expert at setting these up now



I went through 2 2809ci's before finding one that worked correctly. First one died within 24 hours. No video or audio. 2nd one made the subwoofer go "WHOOMP WHOOMP" about a minute after the receiver was turned on. 3rd one works fine so far.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15896147
> 
> 
> You've had rotten luck with this so far - hope it goes well for you third time around. On a brighter note, you'll be an expert at setting these up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blairy



Well 2 hrs. and it is working fine so far. I have not done anything but hook up the tv and the AppleTV. Get to play with the sound etc... tomorrow. I got smart and finally bought banana plugs for the speaker wire, my fingers were starting to hurt from twisting the caps soooo many times


----------



## bluemartian

I guess I'm joining the replacement club. My 2-day-old Denon is going back for a replacement. This is the third receiver I've gone through in less than two months. The first two were Onkyo 706s which suffered from audio dropouts during DVD playback as well as popping sounds from all speakers when volume was adjusted (or any remote buttons were pressed for that matter), and a few other things. When the second Onkyo exhibited most of the same traits as the first, I soured on the Onkyo brand (even though I've been using them for over 10 years) and decided to go for the Denon 3808ci - a major upgrade for me.


Now even the Denon has failed me with three issues discovered in just the first two days after being hooked up: sparkle-like artifacts in the display when switched to the input for the blu-ray player, inability to select Ext. In mode with the GUI menu (although it worked with the Input button on the touchscreen remote and the Input Mode button on the front of the unit itself), and finally disappearing menu items.


After over half a day on the phone with 3 Denon techs and 2 Crutchfield techs, the consensus was repair or replace and, since the unit is less than a week old, replace is my inclination. But both tech departments and myself are just absolutely boggled that I could have such a run of bad luck with receivers. I've even begun suspecting some sort of weird power issue (although I really doubt it) and tried plugging things into a different circuit in the house with no joy. But when I was doing this, I noticed that the Denon's power plug - the end that fits in the shaped socket on the back of the unit - seems very loose. It is pushed in as far as it can go but is easily fingertip-movable up and down. I wonder if this is normal? Can anybody comment on how tightly their unit-end cord fits into the shaped socket? Mine still shows about an 1/8" after the indentation on the plug when it is pushed in as far as it can go but still seems unusually loose for a heavy duty power cord like this. I had not noticed it when I first plugged it in a couple days ago.


Anyway, 2 Onkyos and 1 Denon have been returned and a 2nd Denon is on the way. I'm almost afraid to hook the sucker up now. And, of course, I'll have to call Denon back to work out whatever paperwork shuffling they need to do to transfer my feature package upgrade which was already done on the first Denon to the second Denon. What a pain. I must have done something really bad in a past life.

_Edit: Forgot to mention that the Ext. In issue was fixed by an MP reset...the other two were not. Denon TS consensus was a hardware issue in both cases...they said the firmware update and the feature package upgrade were successful and that the missing menus probably had to do with the unit thinking it was in Direct mode when in fact it was not (and has never been)._


----------



## HyperM3

This is really disconcerting. Ive been using Denon products for nearly 10 yrs now and never had any issues with them. Currently running a 3808 since it debuted in Nov 07 with many updates and no problems.


However, I sell these products now and have seen a number of defective units right out of the box. An amount that is not within my personal QC standards. This runs across the whole range, not just the 3808. Im not sure whats going on here but Im going to be hard pressed to feel confident recommending these over the pioneer or yamaha units anymore. Unless of course the customer wants the extended service plans.


I hope everyone who is having issues gets it resolved quickly. I can say that the customer service end of Denon is phenomenal in helping people out. The problem is that they are doing it a lot more lately.


----------



## bluemartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15897148
> 
> 
> I hope everyone who is having issues gets it resolved quickly. I can say that the customer service end of Denon is phenomenal in helping people out. The problem is that they are doing it a lot more lately.



I agree...mostly. Today was my first dealings with Denon support and I was pleased with two of the three techs I dealt with. The third one seemed very distracted and in a hurry to get off the phone, but the other two were very thorough and patient. I have to admit I'm really getting gunshy regarding receivers now. I dropped over $6000 on my new home theater about a month and a half ago and have not had a minute's enjoyment of it yet because I've been fighting issues, troubleshooting, rewiring, testing, returning, replacing, reconfiguring, etc. etc. My entertainment center has spent so much time pulled out from the corner where it normally sits that new carpet indentations have appeared.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15897148
> 
> 
> This is really disconcerting....I sell these products now and have seen a number of defective units right out of the box.



Are you seeing these issues right out of the box or is after firmware or even feature upgrades have been made?


----------



## quadgirl

Hi, all. Hope you can help with what should be an easy question (or 2). I am awaiting an Emotiva 7 channel amplifier to use with the denon. It is the MPS-2 if that matters. It has a trigger connection that uses bare wire (pos and neg). My question is, what is the size of the jack on the denon that I'll use to trigger the amp and where might I be able to find a cable with bare wire on one end and the proper fitting jack for the denon on the other? Thanks for any help! Also, second question: Can I use just any RCA cables from the denon to the amp, like even the RBG video type, or do I need dedicated cables for the seven channels? Any suggestions here for where to buy would also be helpful. Thanks for everything.

Laura


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15898317
> 
> 
> Are you seeing these issues right out of the box or is after firmware or even feature upgrades have been made?



Yes, if you read the post directly above yours(and the one you quoted), I state that these are happening right out of the box. Also, I said its happening across the model range(1909, 2309, 2809 etc.). So it has nothing to do with firmware updates. On the flipside, I have yet to see any fail that have taken firmware updates correctly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15898635
> 
> 
> Hi, all. Hope you can help with what should be an easy question (or 2). I am awaiting an Emotiva 7 channel amplifier to use with the denon. It is the MPS-2 if that matters. It has a trigger connection that uses bare wire (pos and neg). My question is, what is the size of the jack on the denon that I'll use to trigger the amp and where might I be able to find a cable with bare wire on one end and the proper fitting jack for the denon on the other? Thanks for any help! Also, second question: Can I use just any RCA cables from the denon to the amp, like even the RBG video type, or do I need dedicated cables for the seven channels? Any suggestions here for where to buy would also be helpful. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Laura



Congrats on the amp choice, I just added one of their XPA-5's to my system. Youre going to love it! That being said, Ive never seen a trigger input like that on your amp. Its different than the one on my amp. However, looking at the pics of yours it seems that it can be triggered also by signal which is the way I would probably go.


For the cables, I got mine from Blue Jeans(which I think is where most people on this forum get theirs). Very nice quality for a decent price.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15898635
> 
> 
> Hi, all. Hope you can help with what should be an easy question (or 2). I am awaiting an Emotiva 7 channel amplifier to use with the denon. It is the MPS-2 if that matters. It has a trigger connection that uses bare wire (pos and neg). My question is, what is the size of the jack on the denon that I'll use to trigger the amp and where might I be able to find a cable with bare wire on one end and the proper fitting jack for the denon on the other? Thanks for any help! Also, second question: Can I use just any RCA cables from the denon to the amp, like even the RBG video type, or do I need dedicated cables for the seven channels? Any suggestions here for where to buy would also be helpful. Thanks for everything.
> 
> Laura



The trigger cable is a 3.5mm mono cable, like an iPod cable except mono, not stereo. You can use standard RCA cables, even RGB video. Look at monoprice, blue jeans cable, tartan cable: all in the links in the ads above.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15900340
> 
> 
> The trigger cable is a 3.5mm mono cable, like an iPod cable except mono, not stereo.



While thats true on the back of the 3808, thats not the case on the back of the amp. It really is as Laura states, a bare split wire connection for the trigger. Or its settable for signal trigger(which is what I thought would be optimal).


Go check it out.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15900514
> 
> 
> While thats true on the back of the 3808, thats not the case on the back of the amp. It really is as Laura states, a bare split wire connection for the trigger. Or its settable for signal trigger(which is what I thought would be optimal).
> 
> 
> Go check it out.



Her question was "what is the size of the jack on the denon that I'll use to trigger the amp". Buy a 3.5mm mono cable and snip one end off.


----------



## orestesdd

I got my harmony one, and so far I love the looks and feel of the remote. Yesterday, I set it up to do everything I need for the moment (since I am planning to move within the next two months to a new apartment), but when I tested the set up activity to turn TV, it did not work as I thought it would.


Activity: turn TV

1 - turn on cable box (it worked)

2 - turn on TV (it work)

3 - set TV thru component 1 (it did not work)

4 - turn off tv and cable box (it worked)


What I did to test 3 was I left my TV on HDMI3, and turned TV off. The cable box was off already. Thus, I was expecting that when both the TV and cable box were turned on by the remote, the TV would also switch from HDMI3 to "component 1", but it did not do the switch. Does anyone have a similar set up? Anyhow, I manually went and switched the input to "component 1".


Thanks and ciao.


----------



## Gary J

You probably need a delay. Go to the Harmony 1 thread.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/15900630
> 
> 
> You probably need a delay. Go to the Harmony 1 thread.



Thanks, I found the tread.


Ciao!


----------



## cfraser

That's what I use. Though mono ones are harder to find these days. A stereo one will work if you choose the right 2 wires.


All the amps I have and have ever had used bare wire inputs to their triggers, so it's not *that* unusual, and pretty convenient.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15900554
> 
> 
> Her question was "what is the size of the jack on the denon that I'll use to trigger the amp". Buy a 3.5mm mono cable and snip one end off.


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemartian* /forum/post/15897067
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> . But when I was doing this, I noticed that the Denon's power plug - the end that fits in the shaped socket on the back of the unit - seems very loose. It is pushed in as far as it can go but is easily fingertip-movable up and down. I wonder if this is normal? Can anybody comment on how tightly their unit-end cord fits into the shaped socket? Mine still shows about an 1/8" after the indentation on the plug when it is pushed in as far as it can go but still seems unusually loose for a heavy duty power cord like this. I had not noticed it when I first plugged it in a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> [/i]



I'm glad you brought that up 'cause I had the same thought when my 3808 failed the first time. In my case I had no sound coming out and when I looked at the display on the AVR I noticed that the input signal lights would not come on, but everything else was working. I started checking the connections on the back panel and that's when I realized that the power plug was somehow loose, so I pushed it back in but it isn't tight as the other devices. Since nothing worked I took it to the shop, they replaced a digital PWB and a IC, took it back home, it worked for 12 days and the same thing happened again, no sound (same symptoms), took it back to the shop, they made me wait for 5 minutes and the technician comes up to me and says that is working now, he just hooked it up and it worked







. I left it there for a few days, and on Friday I picked it up. According to them it worked flawlessly. I connected everything and it has been working without a glitch, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the time being.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15901705
> 
> 
> That's what I use. Though mono ones are harder to find these days. A stereo one will work if you choose the right 2 wires.
> 
> 
> All the amps I have and have ever had used bare wire inputs to their triggers, so it's not *that* unusual, and pretty convenient.



Ok, I stand corrected.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15901705
> 
> 
> All the amps I have and have ever had used bare wire inputs to their triggers, so it's not *that* unusual, and pretty convenient.



I agree. With the mono plugs being hard to find and possible confusion over which two wires go where if using stereo cable, Denon should probably move to spring clips and bare wires for triggers and then we could use cheap, thin speaker wire.


----------



## bluemartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/15902252
> 
> 
> I'm glad you brought that up 'cause I had the same thought when my 3808 failed the first time. In my case I had no sound coming out and when I looked at the display on the AVR I noticed that the input signal lights would not come on, but everything else was working. I started checking the connections on the back panel and that's when I realized that the power plug was somehow loose, so I pushed it back in but it isn't tight as the other devices.



I've attached an image to this post of the power plug on the unit I'm returning. I can't believe this is by design - if it is, it is outrageously poor design. I can put just the tiniest bit of pressure with a single fingertip above or below this plug and move it up and down while it is plugged in - not just a little wiggle but the whole plug angles up and down (and even side to side as well). The slightest tug in a backwards direction will un-socket it. I have never seen a plug (especially one this heavy duty) that hooked up so loosely. On every other device I have with detachable cables, the cables fit snug and tight into the back of the units.


Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks!


----------



## cfraser

Speaking of the triggers: one thing I wish they had was discrete operation of the triggers via remote control. This would add a lot more flexibility for those using universal remotes and macros.


As it is now, if you use some of the advanced trigger options, you could have your amps flipping on/off way too easily, especially if you use the front knob to move between sources.


----------



## cfraser

I understand what you're saying. However, I have to say I've seen it with gear that costs many many times what the 3808 does. And with much pricier aftermarket AC cord connectors.


What I do is tie down all my power cords to the rack vertical struts such that the cord gear connector end can't move.


Even without doing that, long ago, I never had one come loose. But the fact they wobble doesn't seem "optimal".


A layer or two of heatshrink over the connector would make it fit tighter.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemartian* /forum/post/15903533
> 
> 
> I've attached an image to this post of the power plug on the unit I'm returning. I can't believe this is by design - if it is, it is outrageously poor design. I can put just the tiniest bit of pressure with a single fingertip above or below this plug and move it up and down while it is plugged in - not just a little wiggle but the whole plug angles up and down (and even side to side as well). The slightest tug in a backwards direction will un-socket it. I have never seen a plug (especially one this heavy duty) that hooked up so loosely. On every other device I have with detachable cables, the cables fit snug and tight into the back of the units.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15903576
> 
> 
> Speaking of the triggers: one thing I wish they had was discrete operation of the triggers via remote control. This would add a lot more flexibility for those using universal remotes and macros.
> 
> 
> As it is now, if you use some of the advanced trigger options, you could have your amps flipping on/off way too easily, especially if you use the front knob to move between sources.



You can, but its $90. http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...es/msu250.html


----------



## bluemartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15903629
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying. However, I have to say I've seen it with gear that costs many many times what the 3808 does. And with much pricier aftermarket AC cord connectors.
> 
> 
> What I do is tie down all my power cords to the rack vertical struts such that the cord gear connector end can't move.
> 
> 
> Even without doing that, long ago, I never had one come loose. But the fact they wobble doesn't seem "optimal".
> 
> 
> A layer or two of heatshrink over the connector would make it fit tighter.



I think the "wobble" is due to the fact that prongs inside the unit that the power cord fits over when you insert it are actually tapered instead of rectangular. I'm not sure what the logic is behind that design choice though. Good ideas with the ties and heatshrink. I'll probably try that when the replacement unit gets here, as I expect these units are all the same in this regard.


----------



## cfraser

Thanks, that is an interesting item.


I am not sure how much effort I want to go to for this...after all, it is about being lazy LOL!


But if it was a built in feature of the 3808 it would be nice, all the necessary "guts" are there already, just need some firmware to tie them together. The way the trigger options are now seems it could be a nuisance. Except for having the triggers strictly operate on/off with power, or perhaps if you only use the remote to select sources and change zones.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15903785
> 
> 
> You can, but its $90. http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/...es/msu250.html


----------



## LawrencevilleJon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemartian* /forum/post/15903533
> 
> 
> I've attached an image to this post of the power plug on the unit I'm returning. I can't believe this is by design - if it is, it is outrageously poor design. I can put just the tiniest bit of pressure with a single fingertip above or below this plug and move it up and down while it is plugged in - not just a little wiggle but the whole plug angles up and down (and even side to side as well). The slightest tug in a backwards direction will un-socket it. I have never seen a plug (especially one this heavy duty) that hooked up so loosely. On every other device I have with detachable cables, the cables fit snug and tight into the back of the units.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks!



My 3808 was an open box special. When I got it home, I discovered it didn't come with a power cable, so I used a spare PC power cable instead. It fits nice and tight, so maybe this is another option for those of you with loose cables.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluemartian* /forum/post/15903533
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? Thanks!



Yep. My 3808 was dead one day until I noticed that the cord had come loose. I think Denon shipped a mismatched cord to a lot of us.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15904053
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is an interesting item.
> 
> 
> I am not sure how much effort I want to go to for this...after all, it is about being lazy LOL!
> 
> 
> But if it was a built in feature of the 3808 it would be nice, all the necessary "guts" are there already, just need some firmware to tie them together. The way the trigger options are now seems it could be a nuisance. Except for having the triggers strictly operate on/off with power, or perhaps if you only use the remote to select sources and change zones.



Maybe *captavs* can add that as a firmware feature request on his firmware tracking webpage. Remote command to fire trigger.


----------



## AveryN

Not sure if this was answered yet, but I'm guessing you have a netgear router and need to disable UPnP for it to connect. I was getting the same symptoms, and you can find Denon's blurb about this in the firmware update and upgrade guides.


Cheers.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drflyer* /forum/post/15740656
> 
> 
> Can anyone help? I have had my 3808 for a year now and have not updated software or done any net connection. I plugged it in tonight and it took my router offline, both the Wifi and hard wire connects. It is set for DHCP and acquires an IP address but will not receive any internet radio. As soon as I plug its internet cable in all my other network connections stop working. I then have to unplug it and reset my router.
> 
> 
> Jordan


----------



## quadgirl

Thanks everyone! I think I will be ready when my emotiva gets here and I ordered cables from Blue Jeans cable, so should really sound awesome. Thanks for taking time to discuss triggers and such - I have learned a bunch!! This is a great forum!

Laura


----------



## bluemartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15904433
> 
> 
> Yep. My 3808 was dead one day until I noticed that the cord had come loose. I think Denon shipped a mismatched cord to a lot of us.



My replacement unit is due to arrive tomorrow. I have to call Denon back after the new unit is up and running to get them to transfer ownership of the feature package upgrade that I already got on my defective/returned unit transferred over to the new unit's ID so that I can re-download it without having to re-pay. When I call in for that, I'll also ask them about the power plug, too, and see what they say.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/15896747
> 
> 
> Well 2 hrs. and it is working fine so far. I have not done anything but hook up the tv and the AppleTV. Get to play with the sound etc... tomorrow. I got smart and finally bought banana plugs for the speaker wire, my fingers were starting to hurt from twisting the caps soooo many times



It's been over 24 hours since we heard from you, trust this is because it's all working as it should and you're enjoying yourself too much to post


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/15415198
> 
> 
> I've received several requests for these, so for my fellow Pronto owners, here are the codes I generated for the 3808. They are based on the spec provided by Denon ( http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf ) and generated using a variety of utilities available from remotecentral.
> 
> 
> I've included a PCF file for the NG series and an excel file mapping function IDs to the codes. You will have to do some labeling of buttons, etc., but all the info is there. I also included a set of database export files from my ProntoEditPro database (generated using PDBExport), which you can simply import into your database, ready to go. You can also manually cut and paste the codes from these export files for use with any of the pronto series.
> 
> 
> Note that these are the Kaseikyo codes for *Remote ID 2* (Remote ID 1 is a jumbled mess of Sharp/Kaseikyo codes), so you'll need to set the 3808 accordingly. *You'll need to set the factory remotes as well, if you want to use them in addition to the Pronto.*
> 
> 
> Code sets for main zone, net audio, analog tuner, and xm are included. I did not generate codes for ipod control, or for zone 2/3 control, as I do not currently use either of those.



Have you done this yourself? If so, how? I tried following Denon's instructions in the manual, but as I key "82001" in, it treats those button presses as input changes rather than a remote code.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/15907232
> 
> 
> It's been over 24 hours since we heard from you, trust this is because it's all working as it should and you're enjoying yourself too much to post



Yup...







It was on all day yesterday from 7 am till 10 pm and is working great!!! Hopefully will get to play more with it tonight.


----------



## zzahh

I have a 3808 and when I go to the surround Options menu under TV/Cable there is no standard option in the menu.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzahh* /forum/post/15910234
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and when I go to the surround Options menu under TV/Cable there is no “standard” option in the menu.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help



What is your audio input? STANDARD is only available when using multi-channel sources (HDMI, optical, digital coax, multi-channel input).


----------



## vdubturbo

Ok, I was trying not to do this, but I need help.


A few days ago everything was working perfectly. This morning, I went downstairs to demo a disk, and I have zero video. I tried checking the settings, cables, inputs, ect... but I don't see anything. I do not believe its on "Direct".


I can't even get the menu to display. No audio either. Tried multiple sources.


Any suggestions? The input pictogram on the left side of the display is blank. The output pictogram is fully illuminated.


Suggestions appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## zzahh

HDMI input coming from ATT U-verse box


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/15910785
> 
> 
> This morning, I went downstairs to demo a disk, and I have zero video. I tried checking the settings, cables, inputs, ect... but I don't see anything. I do not believe its on "Direct".
> 
> 
> I can't even get the menu to display. No audio either. Tried multiple sources.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? The input pictogram on the left side of the display is blank. The output pictogram is fully illuminated.



Shooting in the dark here.... Did you turn the amp on using the big Denon remote? If so, is it possible you turned on Zone Two or that hit some strange key combination? I assume you did check you are on the right input? Of course the other possibility is that the TV or projector is on the wrong input, but that would only explain the missing video and not the missing audio....


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzahh* /forum/post/15911050
> 
> 
> HDMI input coming from ATT U-verse box



Is the Source set up for HDMI audio/Auto or Analog?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/15910785
> 
> 
> Ok, I was trying not to do this, but I need help.
> 
> 
> A few days ago everything was working perfectly. This morning, I went downstairs to demo a disk, and I have zero video. I tried checking the settings, cables, inputs, ect... but I don't see anything. I do not believe its on "Direct".
> 
> 
> I can't even get the menu to display. No audio either. Tried multiple sources.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? The input pictogram on the left side of the display is blank. The output pictogram is fully illuminated.
> 
> 
> Suggestions appreciated. THANKS!



Try turning off via the small power button for 10 sec.


----------



## vdubturbo

Thanks guys... will do. I'll post back up when i get home and try it.


I checked the sources and checked the tv... all are good. So its the Denon unit. It must be something I hit. Urgh


I had turned it on from the unit faceplate, not the remote. Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## zzahh

I belive it is set to auto


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzahh* /forum/post/15912074
> 
> 
> I belive it is set to auto



Some U-verse boxes like the VIP1216 can only pass 2.0 through HDMI, try switching the audio to an optical connection. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...php?p=15623848


----------



## clearview31

I just got back my reciever after a 2 week period. After setting everything back up the unit does not sound as loud as it used to be. Before I could barely put it at -15 without it being too loud now, Im bringing it up to 00 for a decent level. Could something have been messed up while it was being fixed on the inside. Or is there a setting or something that is limiting the sound. Ive gone through the menu a few times and havent seen anything that stands out.


----------



## vdubturbo

I'm wondering if the HDMI board took a dump like I read about happening to someone else in this thread.


When I have more patience, I'm going to run component video cables and an optical cable to the unit to see if that changes anything. Right now nothing HDMI is working, whether I set the input to manual or auto.


The real question is... I was just about to mail the upgrade form to Denon. If I exchange units with Best Buy, will I have to re-fill out the form with the new unit's MAC address and Upgrade ID?


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zzahh* /forum/post/15911050
> 
> 
> HDMI input coming from ATT U-verse box




ATT uverse boxes have a known bug with audio and HDMI. (I have ATT uverse).


To get Dolby digital 5.1 through your att box you must use optical as your audio.


You can find out more at the att uverse website message boards


----------



## MRJEFFREY

Ive had my 3808 for about a month now. Ive always had a pretty decent amp and left it at that. Now that im bored Id like to venture a little more into this stuff! Can someone briefly expalin the benefits of the emotiva mps-2 pre amp. My set up is as follows 3808, 2 mirage os3-fs, omni s10, v2cc, omnisat surrounds X6. Is the ms-2 necessary for my current set up?

Thanks


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/15914974
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if the HDMI board took a dump like I read about happening to someone else in this thread.
> 
> 
> When I have more patience, I'm going to run component video cables and an optical cable to the unit to see if that changes anything. Right now nothing HDMI is working, whether I set the input to manual or auto.
> 
> 
> The real question is... I was just about to mail the upgrade form to Denon. If I exchange units with Best Buy, will I have to re-fill out the form with the new unit's MAC address and Upgrade ID?



My second one worked fine for 2hrs. Then stopped sending video and audio. The third one has been running all day every day (7 am till 11 pm) since Sunday afternoon. You can try the micro processor reboot page 58 or Unplug all your HDMI cables, power it off for wait 2 min(little power button) then plug in the cables and power back on. This is what the Denon tech had me do. If you are within your 30 days at Best Buy bring it back and get a new one.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/15913594
> 
> 
> I just got back my reciever after a 2 week period. After setting everything back up the unit does not sound as loud as it used to be. Before I could barely put it at -15 without it being too loud now, Im bringing it up to 00 for a decent level. Could something have been messed up while it was being fixed on the inside. Or is there a setting or something that is limiting the sound. Ive gone through the menu a few times and havent seen anything that stands out.



Wow, thats crazy levels. I never go below -20 as its very loud as it is(set to 90db as per SPL meter). 00 would be deafening for me.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15916273
> 
> 
> Wow, thats crazy levels. I never go below -20 as its very loud as it is(set to 90db as per SPL meter). 00 would be deafening for me.



Not necessarily. It all depends on the efficiency of your speakers. Also I think you mean _above_ -20 db.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hi, got my 3808 y-day night and I think I'm about 80% to where I want to be.


Anyways, wondering if it's possible to do this:


I have an Apple TV connected to the "DVD" input via HDMI AND OPTICAL (the AppleTV outputs both simultaneously!).


Now, my question is: since Zones 2 and 3 can't extract HDMI audio, can I set-up Zone's 2 and 3 to switch to/select the DVD OPTICAL audio input automatically when DVD is selected for either Zone? Perhaps it is already "smart enough" to do this (knowing it CAN'T use the HDMI), but I'm at work now and haven't been able to try it comprehensively (but an early trial seemed to want to keep it on HDMI which of course won't work).


My Onkyo would do this, passing over the HDMI input and automatically utilizing the ANALOGS for the 2nd or 3rd Zone.



I went to the input menu and it appears that you have to select one or the other (HDMI or Optical), and I also didn't see anything in the "Zones area".


An obvious work around would be to assign it (the optical) to another input (i.e. "CD") but I may also want to do this with my Direct TV box (for ball game audio in the other rooms), so I'd rather not use up other inputs unecessarily.


Any advice/experience would be appreciated.

thanks!

James


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15917730
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. It all depends on the efficiency of your speakers. Also I think you mean _above_ -20 db.



Would it be "above" or "below", because as the numbers decrease it gets louder....


----------



## mastermaybe

BTW, I can't speak for anyone else, but there's TRULY a nearly night and day difference beween my "old" Onkyo 805 and the 3808's sound quality. Not sure if either is "better" just yet, but definitely different.


Denon: "smooth". Much more rolled-off in the highs, certainly not as strident at high levels. Perhaps a BIT less articulate in the uppers, but maybe more muscial overall if that makes sense. Very, very, listenable.


Onkyo: Always found it a bit "bright", especially at moderate levels. Now, that opinion's stronger than ever. Perhaps more dymanic than the 3808, but at the cost of neutrality. More impactful, but less refined, sonically.


Kinda hokey I know, but pretty accurate IMO!


James


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15904053
> 
> 
> Thanks, that is an interesting item.
> 
> 
> I am not sure how much effort I want to go to for this...after all, it is about being lazy LOL!
> 
> 
> But if it was a built in feature of the 3808 it would be nice, all the necessary "guts" are there already, just need some firmware to tie them together. The way the trigger options are now seems it could be a nuisance. Except for having the triggers strictly operate on/off with power, or perhaps if you only use the remote to select sources and change zones.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15904484
> 
> 
> Maybe *captavs* can add that as a firmware feature request on his firmware tracking webpage. Remote command to fire trigger.



Go ahead and post in the WIKI site (found in my sig) under Feature improvements & Features desired page for discussion to be added. Dragons225 can update that page also if he thinks the feature a good one.


----------



## cfraser

^ OK, I can do that. I was not sure I was putting the concept of what I wanted across clearly enough...but I think some understand the circumstances where it could be useful. In general, discrete codes to force conditions are very useful, what with the popularity of the 3808 as a pre-pro.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/15910785
> 
> 
> Ok, I was trying not to do this, but I need help.
> 
> 
> A few days ago everything was working perfectly. This morning, I went downstairs to demo a disk, and I have zero video. I tried checking the settings, cables, inputs, ect... but I don't see anything. I do not believe its on "Direct".
> 
> 
> I can't even get the menu to display. No audio either. Tried multiple sources.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? The input pictogram on the left side of the display is blank. The output pictogram is fully illuminated.
> 
> 
> Suggestions appreciated. THANKS!



Your description sounds like what I have been dealing with for some time now. I haven't figured it out yet, but it seems like the receiver loses memory and recognition of input sources. I have discovered a couple of work-arounds.


Sometimes the problem can be rectified by unplugging the unit for a period of time, including overnight. Turning it on and off multiple times with both power buttons may also work.


A master reset has no effect and results in everything having to be reset.


Currently I make sure I turn on the input device first.


The most successful and easiest solution has been to connect the AVR to the computer router and access the stored settings in the computer. The last time I did this, I brought up the saved settings page and turned the receiver off then on. Without having to reload the settings input signal recognition returned.


I was beginning to think there was some sort of a power problem and I made sure the power saving function was turned off. That didn't solve the problem. Now I think it may be a firmware glitch. I'm going to try and reload the firmware.


Good luck.


----------



## vdubturbo

Interesting. I'm going to try a couple things when I get home... if not, I'm headed back to Best Buy to swap it out. I did just update the firmware. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. Although, I did watch a movie since the update.


This is one of those times I'm glad I bought from B&M. Whew.


----------



## zzahh

Thanks guys I will try tonight.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/15917931
> 
> 
> Would it be "above" or "below", because as the numbers decrease it gets louder....



Above. Negative numbers (i.e., -20, -10, -5) approaching zero get larger. Then, when you pass zero, you are using increasing positive numbers (i.e. +5, +10, +20).


----------



## mastermaybe

Called Denon customer service. First of all, they were denying you could even use digital inputs in zones 2 and 3 (you can). Secondly, he pretty much confirmed to me that you cannot set up the main and zones 2 and 3 to use different inputs for the same device: EXP: HDMI for Apple TV in the MAIN zone and OPTICAL for Apple TV in Zone 2.



Once you select it (the sole input from of HDMI or Optical), that's it for all of the zones. Now of course I could jump into the GUI and change it (from HDMI to Optical) everytime I use the 2nd zone (well not everytime, as I would want to keep the AppleTV in BOTH zones and use the appletv on-screen in the main room at times, which of course I wouldn't have with just Optical), but I'll pass and just pass the optical into the "CD" input and rename it.


Again, I'll have to do the same with the D-TV box, and use up another input.


My whole point (which this guy just could not grasp for the life of him) is that now I have to "use up" FOUR inputs for TWO devices.


bummer, but I'm glad there's a work-around.


Is what I'm saying making any sense to anyone?


James


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15918556
> 
> 
> My whole point (which this guy just could not grasp for the life of him) is that now I have to "use up" FOUR inputs for TWO devices.
> 
> 
> bummer, but I'm glad there's a work-around.
> 
> 
> Is what I'm saying making any sense to anyone?



Yup. However, I 'm not sure this is Denons fault. I believe it is a restriction enforced by HDCP (as used by the HDMI sources) that Denon is forced to follow by their license restrictions. However, why it would apply to the audio stream is beyond me.


You might try running HDMI and an optical or coax digital out from the source device to the Denon (if the source device supports it) and then setting the Denon to always use the digital input for the sound. If I recall correctly that will work on the Denon side and require you to use only a single source instead of two.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15918751
> 
> 
> Yup. However, I 'm not sure this is Denons fault. I believe it is a restriction enforced by HDCP (as used by the HDMI sources) that Denon is forced to follow by their license restrictions. However, why it would apply to the audio stream is beyond me.
> 
> 
> You might try running HDMI and an optical or coax digital out from the source device to the Denon (if the source device supports it) and then setting the Denon to always use the digital input for the sound. If I recall correctly that will work on the Denon side and require you to use only a single source instead of two.



I understand the HDMI "splitting" is out of their (Denon's) control and a limtation of HDMI protocol.


My "beef" is that a simple additional menu that would allow you to select the input type for the additonal zones would seem to be an easy remedy...especially seeing it's VERY realistic that many would want to use those zones with devices that use HDMI in the main area, but would not be supported via HDMI in the 2 other zones.


I will try to place the audio out as optical first and see if that works, good suggestion. My fear is though, that zones 2 and 3 will automatically reject it though, as HDMI is "attached" to it.


Here's to hoping I'm worng, as both the Apple TV and D-TV "only" output Dolby Digital, so I'd really be losing nothing as far as quality (LOSSLESS audio would be a different story of course







). Hopefully no lip-sync issues either!


thanks,

James


----------



## clearview31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15916273
> 
> 
> Wow, thats crazy levels. I never go below -20 as its very loud as it is(set to 90db as per SPL meter). 00 would be deafening for me.



So is this indicating that something else is wrong with the receiver. The previous sound levels before the receiver crashed seemed so much louder than present. I had just gotten the receiver and only used it for a few hours before it crashed, so I didnt get a chance to measure the sound levels


One thing I saw in the audio settings said something about an offset -4 not sure what that is or how you could change that or if that even means anything.


I am running paradigm 100's v5 and a 690 center btw if that helps


----------



## heatwave3

If you could buy a Denon 3808 or a Onkyo 906 for the same price, let's say $1K, which would you buy? Reasons?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15918841
> 
> 
> I understand the HDMI "splitting" is out of their (Denon's) control and a limtation of HDMI protocol.
> 
> 
> My "beef" is that a simple additional menu that would allow you to select the input type for the additonal zones would seem to be an easy remedy...especially seeing it's VERY realistic that many would want to use those zones with devices that use HDMI in the main area, but would not be supported via HDMI in the 2 other zones.



You'd have to change the whole way the Denon worked, basically changing it into a matrix switcher; configuring each source by each zone could end up begin a whole lot of work. I can see why you want it, but for me, having the second zone is sorta an added benefit and not the main reason I bought the 3808. I guess that's largely because I already have a multi zone audio system (a Sonos), but but expecting one relatively low cost AVR to do it all seems a little unrealistic?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15918841
> 
> 
> I will try to place the audio out as optical first and see if that works, good suggestion. My fear is though, that zones 2 and 3 will automatically reject it though, as HDMI is "attached" to it.



I think it should work, as far as I can tell the other zones just see the audio input (and / or s-video / composite in the case of zone 2) so they won't even know that an HDMI source is attached.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/15918923
> 
> 
> One thing I saw in the audio settings said something about an offset -4 not sure what that is or how you could change that or if that even means anything.



Yes you can change it, yes it means something.







The input sensitivity on each input can be set. Can't recall what a normal setting is, but that may be your problem. I think I have one of mine set to some positive number for a device that was quite relative to the other devices.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15919083
> 
> 
> If you could buy a Denon 3808 or a Onkyo 906 for the same price, let's say $1K, which would you buy? Reasons?



Outside of the better upscaling and isf calibration controls (either of which I really didn't need) I just didn't feel swayed to the 906.


The THX cert doesnt mean much to me as I think both will sound good to great 90% of the time.


I liked Denon GUI, which can be overlaid over hdmi (not sure if the Onkyo can do that or not) and prolly preferred the sound as well (the ost important aspect last time I checked.


Have to admit that having my year-old 805 "melt" on me a week earlier didn't help the onkyo's chances!


good luck, as either appear to be a great buy at 1k!


James


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15919083
> 
> 
> If you could buy a Denon 3808 or a Onkyo 906 for the same price, let's say $1K, which would you buy? Reasons?



Given the Reon chip for video, 2 hdmi outs and slightly more power, the Onkyo would win. I prefer the look of the Denon, however, and Onkyo has to prove that they can keep cool with the new units.


----------



## kdubb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15918841
> 
> 
> I understand the HDMI "splitting" is out of their (Denon's) control and a limtation of HDMI protocol.
> 
> 
> My "beef" is that a simple additional menu that would allow you to select the input type for the additonal zones would seem to be an easy remedy...especially seeing it's VERY realistic that many would want to use those zones with devices that use HDMI in the main area, but would not be supported via HDMI in the 2 other zones.
> 
> 
> I will try to place the audio out as optical first and see if that works, good suggestion. My fear is though, that zones 2 and 3 will automatically reject it though, as HDMI is "attached" to it.
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping I'm worng, as both the Apple TV and D-TV "only" output Dolby Digital, so I'd really be losing nothing as far as quality (LOSSLESS audio would be a different story of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Hopefully no lip-sync issues either!
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



I have a similar setup where i have a dvd player hooked up hdmi and dig. coax, a directv dvr hooked up hdmi and optical. The hdmi is for the main room the dig. coax and optical are for zone2. The only problem you will have is say you're watching something on directv and you want to hear it in zone2 it can't be something broadcasted in HD, i guess certain digital audio won't work that way. That may be what denon was trying to convey but poorly. The cd/dvd player plays perfectly in zone2 and again most stations do as well on directv like the music 800's.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/15918508
> 
> 
> above. Negative numbers (i.e., -20, -10, -5) approaching zero get larger. Then, when you pass zero, you are using increasing positive numbers (i.e. +5, +10, +20).



Thanks....


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15919877
> 
> 
> Given the Reon chip for video, 2 hdmi outs and slightly more power, the Onkyo would win. I prefer the look of the Denon, however, and Onkyo has to prove that they can keep cool with the new units.



I was reading a discussion in a separate thread that the Onkyo will only unitize one HDMI out at a time. I don't upscale so the Reon thing didn't play a fatcor. I also got a slammin deal on it at BB.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15919877
> 
> 
> Given the Reon chip for video, 2 hdmi outs and slightly more power, the Onkyo would win. I prefer the look of the Denon, however, and Onkyo has to prove that they can keep cool with the new units.



If you like full rich sound, then the Denon is better. I tried both and kept the Denon. The Onkyo was overly bright and missed a lot of the fullness of the middle range almost to the point of soundy "tinny." I would strongly suggest you listen to both both since their sound is noticeably different. Which you will like better is your personal preference.


----------



## wes k

I have a 3808 and love it but am having a problem. Last night the

surround modes quit working out of the front speakers and only the upper mid and high frequencies are coming out of the center speaker at a lower volume than it should. When I switch to multi channel stereo or pure direct the sound is fine. I have run setup and tried it with audyssey

on and off with the same results. Please help.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/15920626
> 
> 
> Thanks....



No problem. Too much math in college, I guess...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/15920771
> 
> 
> If you like full rich sound, then the Denon is better. I tried both and kept the Denon. The Onkyo was overly bright and missed a lot of the fullness of the middle range almost to the point of soundy "tinny." I would strongly suggest you listen to both both since their sound is noticeably different. Which you will like better is your personal preference.



I have a tube buffer to smooth out any uncontrollable music. I do like the Denon sound as well but the speakers are far more important, IMHO. Just saying that, on paper at least, the Onkyo would win. I still would take the Denon if it was my money.


----------



## BillBauman

Is this the appropriate place to announce my excitement? My 3808CI just arrived and is updating firmware right now (48 min remaining it says).


I have to say, it doesn't seem quite as bullet proof as my old AVR-5600 or my Yamaha RX-V1. I was also a bit surprised that it didn't have gold-plated finish on the RCA jacks. Hopefully, sonically, it delivers.


Unlike many of the latest posters here, I DO intend to utilize the video upscaling on the 3808 to 1080p for my digital cable, so hopefully that delivers, as well. I personally believe that Denon blows away Onkyo in sonic performance, so I just could not compromise myself there. I've also read enough about all the annoyances of source switching on the Onkyo that I wasn't willing to chance that, either.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillBauman* /forum/post/15922643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike many of the latest posters here, I DO intend to utilize the video upscaling on the 3808 to 1080p for my digital cable, so hopefully that delivers, as well..



I was amazed at the difference the 3808 made in picture quality....


----------



## BillBauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/15922668
> 
> 
> I was amazed at the difference the 3808 made in picture quality....



I have high hopes for the same experience. I have the Oppo 980H now upscaling my standard DVD's and it's absolutely amazing. So, I'm hoping to get that sort of thing from my HD feeds on Comcast and some sort of improvement on standard TV feeds, as well.


----------



## BillBauman

Well, this sucks.










First off, I'm astonished at how good the audio is. I simply did not think this receiver was going to do so well. So, that part is very exciting.


I haven't run any auto setup yet, but I have connected my Comcast Motorola Digital Cable box. Initially, via HDMI, but with conversion enabled I had green lines up the right and across the top, sort of like you see in the movie, The Matrix. Then I read if you switch off and back to the source it'll fix it. Well, it improved it, but I still had distortion across the top.


I've now switched to component input with conversion on and it's working just fine.


So, has anyone seen this? If it's somewhere in here already, can you tell me what keywords to search for? I think I'll call Denon support tomorrow, but I'm inclined to not want a receiver that can't do HDMI with upscaling, end to end. Unless I'm missing something here?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillBauman* /forum/post/15923910
> 
> 
> Well, this sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I'm astonished at how good the audio is. I simply did not think this receiver was going to do so well. So, that part is very exciting.
> 
> 
> I haven't run any auto setup yet, but I have connected my Comcast Motorola Digital Cable box. Initially, via HDMI, but with conversion enabled I had green lines up the right and across the top, sort of like you see in the movie, The Matrix. Then I read if you switch off and back to the source it'll fix it. Well, it improved it, but I still had distortion across the top.
> 
> 
> I've now switched to component input with conversion on and it's working just fine.
> 
> 
> So, has anyone seen this? If it's somewhere in here already, can you tell me what keywords to search for? I think I'll call Denon support tomorrow, but I'm inclined to not want a receiver that can't do HDMI with upscaling, end to end. Unless I'm missing something here?



I'm having this same issue. I haven't posted about it because I thought I remembered reading about this in either a Cable STB thread or an AVR thread, so I've been searching for it. I haven't found any discussion on it yet, so please let me know how you progress with this issue.


Brandon


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillBauman* /forum/post/15923910
> 
> 
> Well, this sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/15924210
> 
> 
> I'm having this same issue. ...
> 
> 
> Brandon



Maybe your answer lies somewhere in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14156127


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/15920790
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and love it but am having a problem. Last night the
> 
> surround modes quit working out of the front speakers and only the upper mid and high frequencies are coming out of the center speaker at a lower volume than it should. When I switch to multi channel stereo or pure direct the sound is fine. I have run setup and tried it with audyssey
> 
> on and off with the same results. Please help.




Anyone? Heeeellllllp!

Should I run setup again?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/15925204
> 
> 
> Anyone? Heeeellllllp!
> 
> Should I run setup again?



Usual things first. Small power button. Unplug the unit and wait a minute or two. Microprocessor reset (pg 58 of the manual).


PS Backup your config before the microprocessor reset.


----------



## BillBauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15925030
> 
> 
> Maybe your answer lies somewhere in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14156127



Thanks, Energy, it sounds like I need to call Comcast about a firmware flash. That'll be a real joy.


Maybe you can answer this, too. I can't figure out if my new receiver has the feature pack or not. I don't think it's applied, but I'm not really sure how to tell. I really want the Dynamic Volume.


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/15913594
> 
> 
> I just got back my reciever after a 2 week period. After setting everything back up the unit does not sound as loud as it used to be. Before I could barely put it at -15 without it being too loud now, Im bringing it up to 00 for a decent level. Could something have been messed up while it was being fixed on the inside. Or is there a setting or something that is limiting the sound. Ive gone through the menu a few times and havent seen anything that stands out.



Have you checked the "channel level" settings under Menu > Speaker Setup > Channel Level?


----------



## BillBauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillBauman* /forum/post/15926030
> 
> 
> Thanks, Energy, it sounds like I need to call Comcast about a firmware flash. That'll be a real joy.
> 
> 
> Maybe you can answer this, too. I can't figure out if my new receiver has the feature pack or not. I don't think it's applied, but I'm not really sure how to tell. I really want the Dynamic Volume.



Answered my own question, the upgrade definitely didn't come pre-installed. It's installing now.


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15925261
> 
> 
> Usual things first. Small power button. Unplug the unit and wait a minute or two. Microprocessor reset (pg 58 of the manual).
> 
> 
> PS Backup your config before the microprocessor reset.



How long do you hold the buttons for? I can't get it to reset???


Thanks


----------



## bplewis24

Most of those reset instructions are in the manual.


Brandon


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/15927833
> 
> 
> Most of those reset instructions are in the manual.
> 
> 
> Brandon



With the little power button pushed in so the red light around the big power button is lit I held down the standard and dsp buttons and the big power button for about 20 seconds and it still won't reset. Do I have to hold it longer than that?


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/15927987
> 
> 
> With the little power button pushed in so the red light around the big power button is lit I held down the standard and dsp buttons and the big power button for about 20 seconds and it still won't reset. Do I have to hold it longer than that?



No, but I also fumbled with mine several times before I got it to reset. I don't want to do it again right now, but I think you have to hold the standard and dsp buttons down first then push the red-circled power button. When it works the whole display flashes on and off, then you can let go.


If that doesn't work keep fiddling with it until you see the flashing lights!


----------



## BillBauman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15925030
> 
> 
> Maybe your answer lies somewhere in this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post14156127



Thanks so much. It sounds like, essentially, the answer is to try a new Comcast cable box and pray for the best. I just talked to Comcast, and they really weren't argumentative, but indicated there's no way for them to flash my firmware (I don't know if that's true or not), but that I could bring the box in to a service center and swap it out for a "new" one. Whether or not the "new" box would work, who knows, but I think it might be worth it to give it a shot.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillBauman* /forum/post/15929390
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. It sounds like, essentially, the answer is to try a new Comcast cable box and pray for the best. I just talked to Comcast, and they really weren't argumentative, but indicated there's no way for them to flash my firmware (I don't know if that's true or not), but that I could bring the box in to a service center and swap it out for a "new" one. Whether or not the "new" box would work, who knows, but I think it might be worth it to give it a shot.



Yeah, it doesn't sound like there is a simple solution to this.


For me, this only occurs when watching an HD cable channel with my TV set to 1:1 pixel mapping or "full pixel." If I set the screen back to "normal" (introducing the usual amount of overscan) the green bar goes away.


On other HD inputs (namely, the PS3), when set to full pixel I get the proper display area and aspect ratio from the source material. So I'm going to place the blame on Comcast/Motorola pending further research. For now, I might just turn the overscan back on...there's not much theoretical benefit in it for HDTV anyway unless I'm watching a movie on an HDTV channel. And even then it assumes the movie is in it's original aspect ratio, which isn't always the case.


Brandon


----------



## counsil

I have a Denon 3808 and a Sony STRDG920, both of which have Faroudja chips. CNET just reviewed the STRDG920 and rated it the best mid priced AV receiver out. It stated that the upscaling passed all of the HQV tests. Why does the Denon Faroudja chip not work as well? Are they different chip versions? My Sony only cost me $300 and it upscales DVDs and 1080i content to 1080P like a champ. The Denon on the other hand doesn't look as sharp. I wonder if a firmware upgrade could better utilize the Faroudja chip or if it is a hardware limitation?


----------



## Shape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *counsil* /forum/post/15929946
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3808 and a Sony STRDG920, both of which have Faroudja chips. CNET just reviewed the STRDG920 and rated it the best mid priced AV receiver out. It stated that the upscaling passed all of the HQV tests. Why does the Denon Faroudja chip not work as well? Are they different chip versions? My Sony only cost me $300 and it upscales DVDs and 1080i content to 1080P like a champ. The Denon on the other hand doesn't look as sharp. I wonder if a firmware upgrade could better utilize the Faroudja chip or if it is a hardware limitation?



With all of the HD sources out there, now, does it really even matter much anymore? I don't feed my Denon any analog sources, and all of the HDMI signals are at least 720p, if not 1080p.


----------



## counsil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shape* /forum/post/15930167
> 
> 
> With all of the HD sources out there, now, does it really even matter much anymore? I don't feed my Denon any analog sources, and all of the HDMI signals are at least 720p, if not 1080p.



I totally understand where you are coming from. That being said, I am still interested if Denon could improve upon their implementation of the chip. I for one would be very happy if they could/did.


----------



## cfraser

^ They could probably do a better chip or implementation. But: people who *really* care about scaling/upscaling/etc. know that the least good place to do it is in the AVR. So they don't do it there. Those are the people who just *might* be buying the more expensive AVRs, no? IOW, there are lots of features that lower-end AVRs have that higher-end pre-pros don't have. I'm not necessarily saying this feature is one of them, and I'm not making excuses for Denon, but I think the vast majority of people purchasing the 3808 don't really care about this much because they don't use it.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15930671
> 
> 
> ^ They could probably do a better chip or implementation. But: people who *really* care about scaling/upscaling/etc. know that the least good place to do it is in the AVR. So they don't do it there. Those are the people who just *might* be buying the more expensive AVRs, no? IOW, there are lots of features that lower-end AVRs have that higher-end pre-pros don't have. I'm not necessarily saying this feature is one of them, and I'm not making excuses for Denon, but I think the vast majority of people purchasing the 3808 don't really care about this much because they don't use it.



Right. Do it at the source, or at the display. In this case, because of the 3808's inherent lack of quality with SOME video conversion (not all), this is the best way.


----------



## counsil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/15930705
> 
> 
> Right. Do it at the source, or at the display. In this case, because of the 3808's inherent lack of quality with SOME video conversion (not all), this is the best way.



After this I am going to leave this alone (I am getting the impression that people think I am talking smack on Denon which I am not). But again, I was just curious if anyone knew some facts on the chip, or Denon's implemenation of it, to give everyone in this forum some insight on why different devices using the same chip (possibly?) could have different outcomes. I am only making conversation. I like my 3808, I really do!


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *counsil* /forum/post/15931680
> 
> 
> After this I am going to leave this alone (I am getting the impression that people think I am talking smack on Denon which I am not). But again, I was just curious if anyone knew some facts on the chip, or Denon's implemenation of it, to give everyone in this forum some insight on why different devices using the same chip (possibly?) could have different outcomes. I am only making conversation. I like my 3808, I really do!



I think there is more than one variant of the Faroudja DCDi chipset that could account for the difference.


----------



## cfraser

^ No, we don't think you're talking smack. Most of us would say the 3808 does not count video scaling among its best features.







It is more of a convenience feature I'd say, to use if you have nothing better.


----------



## bcoombs

counsil: I didn't think you were talking smack. My response was based on the fact that, some time ago, around the time I bought my 3808ci (it's been over a year, I think), there was MUCH discussion over the 3808's capabilities with convert video. My recollection is a bit hazy, and I'm a little too lazy to search back through this thread, but I believe scaling (i.e. from 720p to 1080p) was lacking, but "line-doubling" (i.e. from 1080i to 1080p) was fine. Or maybe it was the other way around. And I can't recall the technical explanation(s) as to why. But I do remember this was discussed in great detail some time ago.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15931903
> 
> 
> ^ No, we don't think you're talking smack. Most of us would say the 3808 does not count video scaling among its best features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is more of a convenience feature I'd say, to use if you have nothing better.



I only use the 3808 to switch my three HDMI sources and to suck out HDMI audio. There's no need to do anything to my two 1080p sources, and the DishNetwork receiver at 1080i is just fine as it is.


----------



## clearview31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/15926117
> 
> 
> Have you checked the "channel level" settings under Menu > Speaker Setup > Channel Level?



I did check the channel levels, and also tried reseting the unit. Still same result. Talked to rep at Denon and decided to send the unit back in for service.


It will be so nice once everything is back and working.....


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/15928096
> 
> 
> No, but I also fumbled with mine several times before I got it to reset. I don't want to do it again right now, but I think you have to hold the standard and dsp buttons down first then push the red-circled power button. When it works the whole display flashes on and off, then you can let go.
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work keep fiddling with it until you see the flashing lights!



I finally got it to reset but still very weak output in every mode except stereo or pure.


Please tell me what else to try. I even tried it without the external amp and get the same results????????


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/15932605
> 
> 
> I finally got it to reset but still very weak output in every mode except stereo or pure.
> 
> 
> Please tell me what else to try. I even tried it without the external amp and get the same results????????



Turns out I had a bad center speaker I think. Thanks for the help


----------



## goodeye38135

I am about to purchase a Denon 3808 to replace my out dated Denon 2802 (for home theater use). I also listen to a fair amount of music (2 channel). I have read over and over again that you ALWAYS get better sound quality when using an external amp. That might be true for music but I'm not totally sold it matters for movies. Just my opinion. Anyway, I am also considering an Emotivia UPA-2 amp to run the front speakers of my system and use the 3808 for the other channels (only doing 5.1 for now). That way when I listen to music I have the external amp to get the "better" sound quality and of course when watching movies the amp would still drive the front speakers.

Any thoughts on this??


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/15934634
> 
> 
> I am about to purchase a Denon 3808 to replace my out dated Denon 2802 (for home theater use). I also listen to a fair amount of music (2 channel). I have read over and over again that you ALWAYS get better sound quality when using an external amp. That might be true for music but I'm not totally sold it matters for movies. Just my opinion. Anyway, I am also considering an Emotivia UPA-2 amp to run the front speakers of my system and use the 3808 for the other channels (only doing 5.1 for now). That way when I listen to music I have the external amp to get the "better" sound quality and of course when watching movies the amp would still drive the front speakers.
> 
> Any thoughts on this??



Of course, it depends on many individual aspects. First I believe that an excellent pair of speakers of adequate power for your room, listening habits and your amp (be it the Denon or any other) would deliver the best value for your invested money. In conjunction with audyssey room correction, I BELIEVE that your sound from the Denon will be quite true to the source, maybe more true than with a more powerful external Amp.

Second it's always the best if you can try before buying.

Third there is the (already mentioned) habits problem. One expects to hear music as one is used to even if untrue to the source. And who can tell how one song was intended to sound like by its musician and engineers?

Fourth I guess our ears cannot really tell differences like exact meters could. I own a HiFi hometheater, but I don't call HiFi ears my own. So we're coming back to habits, testing and money here.

Just my thoughts here, no science at all







One should do it as one likes.


----------



## quadgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/15902758
> 
> 
> Ok, I stand corrected.



Hi again. Hope y'all can help. I understand the cable part of the equation now, but am truly perplexed at the actual connection to the amp. Here are my observations, questions:

1. there is a small green connector plugged into the back of the amp. Almost like the size of the end of a telephone cable. I pulled it out to look at it to see if I connect the bare wire where I pulled it out or actually into the green thingy. I think the latter is right. So, looking at it with my magnifier glasses on, I see it has some teeny screws on one side and what looks like receptacles on the other. How exactly do I put the wire in there? Please even talk down to me and help here since I really am clueless. Hate to think I should have ordered the xpa amps instead just since they have a convenient plug in for the trigger!!


2. There is a toggle switch above the plug in and the choices are "on" "signal" and "trigger." Which will I use? Also, just so I will know for future reference, what is the difference between signal and trigger?


Thanks in advance for some hopefully fast help since the amp arrived last night and I really want to use my Saturday to get this hooked up. Can't believe I spent so much and there is no owners manual. UGH! HELP! THANKS.

Laura


----------



## quadgirl

And one last question should anyone feel motivated - do I re-do the audyssey setup after installing the new emotiva amp? If so, do I need to change anything in the denon or just re-run setup? Thanks.

Laura


----------



## pj121391

Yes I would redo Audussey with any setup change, there go another 1/2 hr of your Life


----------



## cfraser

As pj said, you need to redo Audyssey because the new amp will have different gain than the 3808 ones.


I do not have the amp you have, nor seen it, but if you're anxious to go ahead, here's what I "know" based on other amps I've had...


You want the "trigger" setting, if you want the Denon to turn on the amp when you turn the Denon on. The "signal" setting keeps the amp on in some "slight" way, and when it sees an input audio signal from the Denon, then the amp turns fully on. The "on" setting means the amp operates just from the regular power switch.


Re the connector: back out the screws in the "green connector thing" a bit, and insert the bare wire ends into it. Tighten the screws, and pull on the wires a bit to make sure you inserted them in correctly. (My current amps have similar connectors to these too.)


Don't worry, you can't hurt anything with this. Play with it too, you may prefer "signal" setting, though I don't when it's an option (assuming your amp is like mine that had "signal") because it turns the amp on/off a little too easily (like when I have the Denon on, but volume turned right down to -80 etc., it would turn amps off).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15934661
> 
> 
> Hi again. Hope y'all can help. I understand the cable part of the equation now, but am truly perplexed at the actual connection to the amp. Here are my observations, questions:
> 
> 1. there is a small green connector plugged into the back of the amp. Almost like the size of the end of a telephone cable. I pulled it out to look at it to see if I connect the bare wire where I pulled it out or actually into the green thingy. I think the latter is right. So, looking at it with my magnifier glasses on, I see it has some teeny screws on one side and what looks like receptacles on the other. How exactly do I put the wire in there? Please even talk down to me and help here since I really am clueless. Hate to think I should have ordered the xpa amps instead just since they have a convenient plug in for the trigger!!
> 
> 
> 2. There is a toggle switch above the plug in and the choices are "on" "signal" and "trigger." Which will I use? Also, just so I will know for future reference, what is the difference between signal and trigger?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for some hopefully fast help since the amp arrived last night and I really want to use my Saturday to get this hooked up. Can't believe I spent so much and there is no owners manual. UGH! HELP! THANKS.
> 
> Laura


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/15934634
> 
> 
> . . . I have read over and over again that you ALWAYS get better sound quality when using an external amp. . . .



Huh???? Are your speakers a low impedance load, like 4 ohms? If not I don't think you will gain anything except more decibels with an external amp. You might just discover that the 3808 is a _very_ nice amplifier on its own.









(Shields up and ready for incoming fire!)


----------



## cfraser

^ More "decibels" and clarity etc. But they have to be decent amps to make it really worthwhile, not just any external amps for the sake of it. With good amps the difference is massive...that's why people do it!







If you are happy with the sound with the internal amps, DO NOT ever ever even consider trying an external amp...you've been warned.


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15934711
> 
> 
> And one last question should anyone feel motivated - do I re-do the audyssey setup after installing the new emotiva amp? If so, do I need to change anything in the denon or just re-run setup? Thanks.
> 
> Laura



Laura, what speakers do you own? Are they 4ohm or 8ohm? If 8ohm, I would send that amp back. Your Denon will easily get the job done, and sound better doing it. You may even risk damaging your speakers or cross overs in an 8ohm setup. Been there done that, and I don't miss the amp.


----------



## cfraser

I am continuously amazed the kind of sonic quality people *think* they're getting from the 3808 for its relatively low price. It's not bad, but nothing to get excited about. OTOH, I agree that a 7 channel amp for $1-2k won't make a huge difference. $1k+ per channel will... It gets expensive quickly. The 3808 has a rather small power supply that will collapse very quickly with significant load. Depends on your speakers/room and listening habits, we all differ.


----------



## myrison

Folks - the Denon 3808 has a remarkably capable amplifier in it for 4 ohm or 8 ohm speakers. As cfraser said, you're going to have to spend a LOT of money to get an external amplifer that produces noticeably more volume than the 3808 does. If you're not listening at ear piercing levels now or trying to fill a very large room with sound, it is very unlikely that you need an external amp. The 3808 is quite capable on its own. I drive a pair of 4-ohm speakers to 100+ dB levels no problems with the Denon onboard amp.


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15935387
> 
> 
> I am continuously amazed the kind of sonic quality people *think* they're getting from the 3808 for its relatively low price. It's not bad, but nothing to get excited about. OTOH, I agree that a 7 channel amp for $1-2k won't make a huge difference. $1k+ per channel will... It gets expensive quickly. The 3808 has a rather small power supply that will collapse very quickly with significant load. Depends on your speakers/room and listening habits, we all differ.



I agree with all you said to a point. And the big question is what is she driving in regards to speakers? I have the 4308ci and stuck a 5 channel, don't laugh, Monster Signature MPA 5150 amp into the mix. I pulled it, the 4308ci does a better job to my ears. And it did not play well with my 8ohm speakers. Lesson learned, but I have it for the day I run across a set of 4ohm speakers or just sell it.


On edit, the 3808ci should easily drive an 8ohm setup with ease. No need for an external amp in my book. Chalk it up to experience and more money than brains.


----------



## myrison

Independent Denon power testing results:

http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...08/index2.html 



> Quote:
> This graph shows that the AVR-3808CI's left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 186.7 watts and 1 percent distortion at 210.9 watts. Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 238.9 watts and 1 percent distortion at 277.3 watts.



The Denon 3808 onboard amp is quite powerful... keep in mind that it takes two-times the power to increase sound volume by 3db (a "modest" increase to most people's ears). So, you're talking about massive power requirements from an amp to create modest volume increases. Based on these tests, if you aren't getting 370 wpc from your new amplifier, the results you hear are going to be minimal, and even then, only when you have the volume absolutely cranked beyond the point where the Denon begins to clip.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/15935470
> 
> 
> I have the 4308ci and stuck a 5 channel, don't laugh, Monster Signature MPA 5150 amp into the mix.



Isn't that just 10 watts more per channel?


----------



## quadgirl

Thanks! Wonderful help!!! Got it done.


----------



## quadgirl

Hi again.

I am driving 4 ohm front channels in a 7.1 channel Axiom speaker setup. I now have the trigger installed and have put the modules in the amp. Just waiting for USPS to get my cables to me today so I can listen. I want the amp not for ear piercing levels (though occasionally I might like that), but for lower noise floor on my 2 channel analog and multi-channel hi-rez audio. I've had the Denon over a year now and it can drive the speakers, but I want to hear if I am missing anything in the music, soundstage,etc.- wise. Thanks for all the help here.

Laura


----------



## myrison

Laura - small world. I run an Axiom setup as well (EP800, M80s, QS8, Denon 3808). Definitely let us know how much if any the sound improves with an external amp. I'd be interested to hear.


Jason


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15935801
> 
> 
> Hi again.
> 
> I am driving 4 ohm front channels in a 7.1 channel Axiom speaker setup. I now have the trigger installed and have put the modules in the amp. Just waiting for USPS to get my cables to me today so I can listen. I want the amp not for ear piercing levels (though occasionally I might like that), but for lower noise floor on my 2 channel analog and multi-channel hi-rez audio. I've had the Denon over a year now and it can drive the speakers, but I want to hear if I am missing anything in the music, soundstage,etc.- wise. Thanks for all the help here.
> 
> Laura



Do let us know how it goes. Denons have great amps, particularly in the upper models, but 4 ohm loads can be tricky as they can often dip down even lower. I know that on the lower end amps, Marantz eats Denon's lunch on low impedance speakers. I would suspect that on more difficult speakers, a better amp may have more bass control. You are also getting the benefit of a cooler 3808, which can't be bad.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *myrison* /forum/post/15935509
> 
> 
> Independent Denon power testing results:
> 
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...08/index2.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Denon 3808 onboard amp is quite powerful... keep in mind that it takes two-times the power to increase sound volume by 3db (a "modest" increase to most people's ears). So, you're talking about massive power requirements from an amp to create modest volume increases. Based on these tests, if you aren't getting 370 wpc from your new amplifier, the results you hear are going to be minimal, and even then, only when you have the volume absolutely cranked beyond the point where the Denon begins to clip.



Of course, 3db IS by definition of decibel a (rough) doubling in sonic level, thus two times the power gives two times the level. It's our ears and anatomy and physics that we don't perceive the loudness doubled.

And not to forget the speaker's efficiency here. dB per Watt has to be considered, too, rather than just impedance and according electric power the amp can supply


----------



## briaetz

I have actually been considering an amp myself, I just dont feel that the 3808 has enough juice, anyone have an amp that they would recomend? Im thinking about going two channel and adding a 5 channel for the rest of the speakers later.


----------



## FunkyMan3333

Hi all!


I just got a new Denon AVR-3808CI, and I'm a newbie. I have some questions that are probably pretty straightforward for most of you, but I'm hoping you can help. They are mostly about customization.


1) I find that the volume control of going up by 5 db with a single click is too slow. Is there any way to set it to go up by 10 db or 20 db per click? Also, I find that holding down the volume moves it too quickly. Is there any way to slow it down?


2) I find that I have to adjust the audio setting depending on what type of television I am watching. DVDs are easy - I set it to Dolby PL II or THX. With TV, however, stereo TV seems to come through more clearly with a 'Direct' conection or in '7-channel' mode. HDTV with 5.1 surround sounds better with Dolby PL II (obviously). Is there any way for the AV receiver to automatically detect what type of sound is coming through and switch to/from Dolby automatically? Does anyone have a work around rather than going through the menu every time?


3) Are there any wi-fi connectors for the AVR-3808CI?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## briaetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15935387
> 
> 
> I am continuously amazed the kind of sonic quality people *think* they're getting from the 3808 for its relatively low price. It's not bad, but nothing to get excited about. OTOH, I agree that a 7 channel amp for $1-2k won't make a huge difference. $1k+ per channel will... It gets expensive quickly. The 3808 has a rather small power supply that will collapse very quickly with significant load. Depends on your speakers/room and listening habits, we all differ.



Just last night I had my 3808 cranked to about -2 db and my new B&W htm61, bottomed out, and had distortion, I hope I didn't hurt it but a thinking now that I need an external amp. Any thougts?


----------



## localnet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15937118
> 
> 
> Just last night I had my 3808 cranked to about -2 db and my new B&W htm61, bottomed out, and had distortion, I hope I didn't hurt it but a thinking now that I need an external amp. Any thougts?



I would check the speaker out first. What were you listening to?


----------



## LawrencevilleJon

Can someone please clarify the difference between Stereo and Direct when using a two channel input (such as XM)? When I switch between the two modes I can hear a difference, but I don't know what has changed.


Best I can tell from reading through this thread is that the only difference between Direct and Pure Direct is that the display on the front of the receiver is turned off. I couldn't find a comparison between stereo and direct.


Thanks.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrencevilleJon* /forum/post/15937756
> 
> 
> Can someone please clarify the difference between Stereo and Direct when using a two channel input (such as XM)? When I switch between the two modes I can hear a difference, but I don't know what has changed.
> 
> 
> Best I can tell from reading through this thread is that the only difference between Direct and Pure Direct is that the display on the front of the receiver is turned off. I couldn't find a comparison between stereo and direct.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



See page 42 of the manual.


----------



## briaetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/15937135
> 
> 
> I would check the speaker out first. What were you listening to?



I was watching The Dark Night on Blu Ray. What do I need to check out on the speaker?


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15936697
> 
> 
> I have actually been considering an amp myself, I just dont feel that the 3808 has enough juice, anyone have an amp that they would recomend? Im thinking about going two channel and adding a 5 channel for the rest of the speakers later.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15937118
> 
> 
> Just last night I had my 3808 cranked to about -2 db and my new B&W htm61, bottomed out, and had distortion, I hope I didn't hurt it but a thinking now that I need an external amp. Any thougts?




Once I added an amp to my denon it made a ton of difference. So much so that I ended up buying two amps to power all my channels and let the denon just be a pre pro. They are Anthem MCA50 and MCA30 amps. Unfortunately the upgraditus spread from amps to pre pros and now I have an Anthem AVM50v on order. But I like my denon so I will probably not sell it and just move it to another room.


If you're wondering about adding an amp - see if your dealer will loan you an amp to try out at home and see if you like it. Some will notice a difference and some may not. A lot of it depends on your speakers, your room and how loud you listen.


But if you get distortion now or have hard to drive speakers, or have speakers that dip in the 2-4 ohm range definitely add an amp before you damage your speakers.


----------



## mike.conway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmkj* /forum/post/15738201
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for almost ayear and have had no issues until yesterday. While watching cable tv (connected via hdmi to 3808 and then output to plasma), the Denon suddenly switches input to HDP (nothing connected to that input). I have to manually change the source back to cable.
> 
> 
> Happened twice in last 2 days. Does anyone know why the Denon would change inputs on it's own?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/15738536
> 
> 
> My Denon was doing the same whenever I used my Harmony remote. Try switching off HDMI CEC (HDMI control in the 3808) option. It was an added option in the Audessy upgrade. Also turn off ANYNET on any devices if you are not using it.



My 3808 started doing this a few days ago as well. I'm running the latest firmware and using a Harmony 1000. This happens when I'm watching TV from my ExpressVu 9200 PVR connected via HDMI 3 (TV/CBL) and the receiver will switch itself to the HDP and HDP input only. I haven't made any changes to my remote config or the receiver in months, so for this to start happening out of the blue is quite odd. I did a hard reset on the receiver and updated the firmware on the remote earlier today and once again it is switching to the HDP input on it's own. It does so whether I am in the room or leaving everything unattended. HDMI control is turned off and I am not using any ANYNET devices. Any suggestions?


----------



## gabor1

I just got the 3808 this week and everything worked great untill the last couple of hours I am having all kinds of hdmi handshake issues first it was the blue-ray then the tv, but I still have audio from all the sources so the cables are fine it's the hdmi switching..

Now I can't see anything even when I push the setup menu on the remote.....

Is it possible that hdmi board is fried...


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gabor1* /forum/post/15939241
> 
> 
> I just got the 3808 this week and everything worked great untill the last couple of hours I am having all kinds of hdmi handshake issues first it was the blue-ray then the tv, but I still have audio from all the sources so the cables are fine it's the hdmi switching..
> 
> Now I can't see anything even when I push the setup menu on the remote.....
> 
> Is it possible that hdmi board is fried...



Well, I didn't quite have this problem, but I was experiencing audio/video dropouts once every hour or two. I did a reset of the microprocessor this morning and it doesn't appear to be happening anymore.


If you do this, make a backup of your configuration settings...if you can.


Brandon


----------



## gabor1

I got it to work now I switched the hdmi cable going from the 3808 to my tv to shorter lenght from 12 feet to 6 feet cable....and it orks fine for now...

My last receiver the denon 4806 never had this problem with the that 12 feet hdmi cable... Maybe this receiver likes the short hdmi cables six feet or less.......


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FunkyMan3333* /forum/post/15936735
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I just got a new Denon AVR-3808CI, and I'm a newbie. I have some questions that are probably pretty straightforward for most of you, but I'm hoping you can help. They are mostly about customization.
> 
> 
> 1) I find that the volume control of going up by 5 db with a single click is too slow. Is there any way to set it to go up by 10 db or 20 db per click? Also, I find that holding down the volume moves it too quickly. Is there any way to slow it down?
> 
> 
> 2) I find that I have to adjust the audio setting depending on what type of television I am watching. DVDs are easy - I set it to Dolby PL II or THX. With TV, however, stereo TV seems to come through more clearly with a 'Direct' conection or in '7-channel' mode. HDTV with 5.1 surround sounds better with Dolby PL II (obviously). Is there any way for the AV receiver to automatically detect what type of sound is coming through and switch to/from Dolby automatically? Does anyone have a work around rather than going through the menu every time?
> 
> 
> 3) Are there any wi-fi connectors for the AVR-3808CI?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Bump


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FunkyMan3333* /forum/post/15936735
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I just got a new Denon AVR-3808CI, and I'm a newbie. I have some questions that are probably pretty straightforward for most of you, but I'm hoping you can help. They are mostly about customization.
> 
> 
> 2) I find that I have to adjust the audio setting depending on what type of television I am watching. DVDs are easy - I set it to Dolby PL II or THX. With TV, however, stereo TV seems to come through more clearly with a 'Direct' conection or in '7-channel' mode. HDTV with 5.1 surround sounds better with Dolby PL II (obviously). Is there any way for the AV receiver to automatically detect what type of sound is coming through and switch to/from Dolby automatically? Does anyone have a work around rather than going through the menu every time?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Try this. Go into Menu->Manual Setup->Audio Setup->Auto Surround Mode= ON. This should switch audio automatically. For 5.1 HDTV, this should be processed as Dolby Digital not Dolby PLII. At least that is how it is in my area with cable.


----------



## dban

My firmware is out of date and I have a few of questions

1) how do you find what version you are currently on

2) do you loose all you settings after an update

3) are there any real benifits from an update


----------



## thekid83

i have a question concerning a Harmony One activity. i have all my Video sources set up fine with the remote and the 38. but i can't seem how to figure out a source for network music on the Play Digital Music activity. i know i can add a NET source for it, but when i tried that, there still isn't an imput option with the Harmony software that is compatible with the 38. AUX seemed to be the best choice besides tuner/ipod. but this isn't right. does anyone have any suggestions?


thanks in advance


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/15941749
> 
> 
> My firmware is out of date and I have a few of questions
> 
> 1) how do you find what version you are currently on
> 
> 2) do you loose all you settings after an update
> 
> 3) are there any real benifits from an update



Follow this thread everthing you need to know is there:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## dban

Thanks.

Have you had encounterd problems updating?


----------



## pj121391

No Problems, but I do have my receiver Hard Wired. And I do notice most people that do have problems are connecting Wireless, so if you can please connect it directly and be patience some of the updates take some time, read all instructions thoughly pertaining to what firmware module you currently have and you will have no problems


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/15942107
> 
> 
> No Problems, but I do have my receiver Hard Wired.



Me too, and have had no problems using old-fashioned CAT5E cable (cheap Monoprice cables work perfectly). Just make sure you plug it into the ethernet port, not the Denon Link port. I did a firmware upgrade and then the Audyssey upgrade this way without a hitch.


On a side note, once I'm hard-wired to the 3808 from my wireless router, I can connect wirelessly to the 3808 with my laptop or my PSP and make setup changes that way. The PSP is horribly slow though!


----------



## cfraser

Back to the external amp thing... I don't want to say much, because there's so much to say...










There is more to amps than just watts. It's not just about volume either. It's about the quality of the sound. What you listen to, how you listen, how picky you are, etc. I would not presume to tell somebody else what they should like. Generally speaking though, you will recognise if/when you need to go to external amps. So if you don't get the feeling you should, don't.


Each amp has its own sonic signature. That's a matter of taste, so I can't comment on it. But what I can comment on is the power supply, and how much that affects the quality of sound. And it's the power supply limitations that are the shortcoming of almost all AVRs, and of various external amps (already presuming you like the general sound signature of the amps). Especially in the bass, which will suck up your amp's power and "collapse" the power supply. Clean authoritative and controlled bass (I'm not necessarily talking loud here) is a beautiful thing...


I am a big fan of amps with each channel having its own power supply. Of course this costs more, but to me it has proven worthwhile and I appreciate it.


It is true that external amps keep the 3808 cooler, which is better for longevity/reliability. However, and most people I have talked to agree with this in general: solid state amps sound better when they're hot. VERY hot. Bad for the parts, good for the sound. I do not usually run my amps hot; my technically conservative nature makes me size them so they won't get hot, but I'm just saying...


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/15941762
> 
> 
> i have a question concerning a Harmony One activity. i have all my Video sources set up fine with the remote and the 38. but i can't seem how to figure out a source for network music on the Play Digital Music activity.



I'm wading through a One setup here myself. What I did was a new "Listen to Music" activity (same as the radio tuner), named it Internet Radio, then changed its source to the Net/USB source on the 3808.


I also wandered in to the "Listen to Digital Music" activity suggestion, and found that it doesn't seem to think that the streaming audio options in the 3808 are "digital music" sources.


----------



## quadgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15936171
> 
> 
> Do let us know how it goes. Denons have great amps, particularly in the upper models, but 4 ohm loads can be tricky as they can often dip down even lower. I know that on the lower end amps, Marantz eats Denon's lunch on low impedance speakers. I would suspect that on more difficult speakers, a better amp may have more bass control. You are also getting the benefit of a cooler 3808, which can't be bad.



Hi, everyone. Hope I can offer some first 30 hours impressions and not cloud the issue, but I feel cloudy! First, the amp does seem neutral sounding (doesn't color what I'm used to for whatever that is worth). I have listened to Joni Mitchell Blue on 180 gram vinyl and several sacd multi-channel discs. My unfortunate problems are as follows (and I had adcom gfa-555's years ago with no noise, but am unfamiliar with current amps):

1. NOISE - my amp took much work to install modules carefully (though it was a neat process) - it is supposed to be like 7 monoblock amps in one package (check out emotiva.com if interested). Anyway, I had a horrible buzz from the amp (not speakers). I have been troubleshooting for hours. Finally, got it to lower its level by turning off one floor lamp with a dimmer switch. Now still a buzz/hum from transformers I guess, but just at a level a bit above sound of hd-dvr doing its thing. Not sure I like this or want to manually cut it off to avoid hearing it while things are off. Will work with emotiva CS tech support when they respond tomorrow I hope.

2. It sounds good and volume that I used to listen to at maybe -30 is now about -34 or -35 to my untrained ears. Well, that is volume and it seems like a nice soundstage and it can really be turned up louder than I or my neighbors may ever like, but the denon alone also worked. Please remember - this is just one day of playing with it and I am a bit upset on the amp noise, so my opinion is tainted at this point.

3. I am wondering a couple of things (post-purchase dissonance setting in):


a. when I couldn't fit the last module in at first, I pulled it out and noticed a white connector plug was unplugged about midway down the chassis on the right side for channel 1. I plugged it in, but am now wondering if anything else could be wrong -like is this built for a long life.


b. one poster who has been quite helpful, yet offhand I can't remember his handle, suggested that yes, amps can make a huge difference, but that it would take much more than this $1800 7-channel one to make a difference. I think I really get where he is coming from and wonder if I would have rather had a very fine, maybe used, amp for just my 2- channel listening that would offer my vinyl a great improvement and just let denon power the rest of the channels. My opinion is that HT is easy for denon to run and very fine sounding (when I first hooked up the denon having moved from a yamaha rx-v2600, I put on an album and knew immediately denon sounded tons better hands-down, no doubt), but I wonder if I can achieve better sound than what this amp is currently offering. My fear is that I'll unhook it and then feel like I am straining the denon, but really maybe that is just dumb.

c. My other thought, for on-the-cheap amplification was that I should have bought the xpa-2 and xpa-5 series to do the same. Seems like a different set of beasts, but maybe more of what I am after? I chose the mps after asking emotiva people for help and they just supported my assumption that mps was better. Maybe I should have probed more. I don't understand amp design, but I sure have seen enthusiastic support for these amps, but maybe they were the xpa's and not this version.


So, if y'all could please help me process this I'd be grateful. This is a huge amount of money to me, but I do spend money on audio (school teacher salary, alas). I like it, but hate the buzz/hum and am just not wowed (not to mean I wanted it to put its own color on the sound, but just want to feel it is worth it). Maybe smarter to buy quality, used gear slowly than jump in all at once on this. This will be such a pain to disassemble and re-pack if they even let me. UGH. Could anyone else chime in? I do think others have had success with other emotiva amps and could speak to use of those. I do know that the denon never had trouble running 7.1 channels, some 4, some 6 and some 8 ohm - all axioms. And, I put those little fans on top of my equipment to cool even my directv hd-dvd, so maybe that is protective in the long run.


Well, sorry this went pretty long. Hard to articulate everything at this point, but wanted to give you some feedback about this process. I do welcome opinions, insights, and suggestions about how to proceed from here. The amp may be growing on me, but I don't want to be penny-wise and pound foolish. Thanks for pondering this with me.

Laura (quadgirl)


----------



## quadgirl

Hi, cfraser.

I forgot your handle when I just posted. But, I see you are continuing the discussion on amps. I am drawn to your ideas here and would like you to read my post if you can (the long one) about my first day with the emotiva. I hope you can offer some suggestions because I believe I'm in the camp of "yes - I do want an amp and for quality sound, not volume." Interestingly, the mps-2 does have as you slide the modules in, separate power maybe? I mean that, when I slid in the modules, they had a three prong receptacle on the backs of the modules which presumably plugged into the chassis. Are those considered separate power supplies even though the amp is a 7-channel one housed in one chassis and ultimately terminating in one plug? Have you seen any info. on this amp that could help you advise me as I proceed? Any help would be great! Thanks for your help.

Laura


----------



## pj121391

Sorry you didn't get that WOW Experience







, think if I were you see if Emotiva will take it back and upgrade to a 5308CI


----------



## Gary J

Your experience and preferences boil down to one thing - install expensive stuff on an audition basis.


----------



## localnet

Sounds like ground loop hum. Is there a 3 prong plug on your amp? If so, if you have a cheater plug, 3 prong female to 2 male, try that and see what happens. If that fixes it, you know you have the hum. Then we shall take it from there to fix the problem.


As far as the amp, how much do you REALLY like it? I went through the same thing as you. I pulled my amp, as my Denon 4308ci does a better job. I just wish I could send mine back.


Mike


----------



## quadgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/15944969
> 
> 
> Sorry you didn't get that WOW Experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , think if I were you see if Emotiva will take it back and upgrade to a 5308CI



Interesting idea - I thank you for that, not something I had considered. I hope to hear back from them tomorrow to see what my options are. And, I'm trying not to be premature since it could be growing on me, but I hope sleeping on it will help (not sleeping directly on the amp, mind you!) and seeing if I can get rid of the noise. Of course your suggestion solves the general amp noise (now that I've had it, seems like many have experienced the humming and buzzing, but that just doesn't seem acceptable to me). Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## cfraser

This could be long...










If you searched this forum within the last month, you would see a thread by me (with no response...) asking if anybody had a hum/ground loop problem with the 3808 and external amps...this does happen sometimes, with any gear and system.


I can say it's not the 3808 by itself. It was not the external amps for sure. What I found was the ground loop was caused by some of the many sources and interconnections I have. Specifically: two sources that have 3-prong plugs (grounded). When either one is plugged in, or connected to the 3808 inputs, I got hum. As you have probably noticed, most AV sources have 2-prong plugs. But even then, these two sources were not really "the problem" per se; they just underlined it was not really the 3808 and the amps. The actual ground loop hum cause for me is difficult to explain, and was an aspect of the "unique" configuration I was running...but it's solved, took some time.


One really really common source for ground loops is connections to TV cable.


What you must do is disconnect all your sources/cables. Leave the 3808 and amps and speakers connected up. For this stage of diagnosis, plug the amp and 3808 into the same duplex outlet if possible, or otherwise make sure they're on the same circuit (you can try changing outlets/circuits of either device to make sure that's not the problem too). Turn the 3808 right down and listen for hum (ground loop hum doesn't usually increase with volume control increase). Hopefully there won't be any. Then connect up one source at a time until the hum returns. We'll take it from there.


I do not recommend using cheater plugs for anything you touch. Certainly a manufacturer won't, for liability reasons. But there's no doubt they can break the ground loop, but better to do it safely and properly.


Usually modular amps (I have one) have separate power supplies, but share the same AC input distribution section. IMO that is good enough to qualify as "separate power supplies" except in the case where huge amounts of power are produced and you need separate AC circuits for them.


Don't forget to rerun Audyssey with the new amps.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15944968
> 
> 
> Hi, cfraser.
> 
> I forgot your handle when I just posted. But, I see you are continuing the discussion on amps. I am drawn to your ideas here and would like you to read my post if you can (the long one) about my first day with the emotiva. I hope you can offer some suggestions because I believe I'm in the camp of "yes - I do want an amp and for quality sound, not volume." Interestingly, the mps-2 does have as you slide the modules in, separate power maybe? I mean that, when I slid in the modules, they had a three prong receptacle on the backs of the modules which presumably plugged into the chassis. Are those considered separate power supplies even though the amp is a 7-channel one housed in one chassis and ultimately terminating in one plug? Have you seen any info. on this amp that could help you advise me as I proceed? Any help would be great! Thanks for your help.
> 
> Laura


----------



## Lordoftherings

Hi Laura,


Call Emotiva, and tell them you have a buzzing sound from their amplifier (MPS-2), and ask them if you can trade for the Emotiva XPA-5 plus XPA-2 combination.

Try these fantastic amps in exchange of the MPS-2, and see if you are still hearing

the buzzing sound.

If not (buzzing anymore), you are in excellent shape, plus with few more dollars in your pocket.

If it still buzzing, you might be able to get rid of a ground loop by connecting your

separate amps to a different receptacle than your Denon AVR-3808ci.

Or plug them to the same electrical wall plate. Check that out and see what it does.


If everything fails, get your money back, put it in the bank for future purchase of

newer and better loudspeakers. And use only your Denon 3808 to drive all the speakers of your system, it should be just fine for your purpose, and will make you happy to get rid of that buzzing noise.

That's my suggestion to you and that's what I will do myself. I read everything that you

said very attentively, and that's the conclusion that I arrive to.


Good luck and keep us posted of your findings.


________ Bob


----------



## mastermaybe

Help!


Simply want to listen to other-source audio (apple tv/cd player) over my directv HDMI video signal (I do this often with music over ball games). Currently, when I switch to an "audio-only" input the video is replaced with a denon-embossed screen and I of course get the source's audio. This obviously is not what I want.


Hate to keep bringing it up, but my Onkyo 805 would simply keep the video when an "audio-only" input was selected and replace the audio with the selected source.


Can someone tell me how I can accomplish this without plugging/assigning the source's optical connection into the directv's input? *I want to keep the d-tv's optical connection there so I can output the d-tv audio to zones 2 and 3 when I wish.


thanks thanks thanks!


James


----------



## Lordoftherings

Hi James,


Do you own the Onkyo 805 or the Denon 3808?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15942905
> 
> 
> Each amp has its own sonic signature.



Sorry, I disagree completely. An amp that has a sonic signature is broken. If you don't understand why, please don't suggest reasons why people may or may not need an external amp...


OTOH, a preamp section may or may not be setup completely flat; if you don't like the sound of a given AVR there are plenty of ways to change it's nature completely and none of them require an external amp.


----------



## HyperM3

FWIW, I added an Emotiva XPA-5 to my 3808 a few weeks ago and it was the best thing I ever did.


I dont have any noise issues that the poster above is speaking about so Im assuming they have a ground issue(are they using any type of line conditioner) or the amp is bad.


That being said, my soundstage really opened up on my DefTech speakers. I hear things on music Ive never heard before. My home theater is really perfect now. For what I paid for the amp its a non-issue if I even decide to upgrade it in the future.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lordoftherings* /forum/post/15945645
> 
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> 
> Do you own the Onkyo 805 or the Denon 3808?



both.


James


----------



## Lordoftherings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15946528
> 
> 
> both.
> 
> 
> James



All right then.










So does your question apply to both, or one in particular?


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lordoftherings* /forum/post/15946593
> 
> 
> All right then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does your question apply to both, or one in particular?



What?


My Onkyo already does what I desire the 3808 to do and it appears that the 3808 simply will not.


I figured out how to select an input and modify it's video source, but you CANNOT add a source with an HDMI connection.


For instance, I can select my Apple TV source for my audio but I can't use the Directv for the video because it's connected via HDMI. So barring downgrading my connection to component, I'm screwed.


This is ridiculous, yet another senseless limitation.


Again, I know I'm not the only person who uses this "feature".


Sheesh.


Anyone discover a work-around?


I never thought I'd have so many "control" issues with this unit. Something tells me I should be able to at least switch the audio input for the directv to appletv optical input, but I just can't seem to get at the setting through the GUI. Once you select HDMI for input, I don't know how you change the audio for optical input (if you can).


James


----------



## cfraser

We will have to disagree that all amps sound the same then. I have different types of amp here that DO sound different, and nobody (else) would say they're "broken".


Nobody, except you, suggested changing the amp specifically to change the sound. Take your strawmen elsewhere, there are plenty of others who will be pleased to argue with you for the sake of it...


I do not think all preamps sound the same either.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15945808
> 
> 
> Sorry, I disagree completely. An amp that has a sonic signature is broken. If you don't understand why, please don't suggest reasons why people may or may not need an external amp...
> 
> 
> OTOH, a preamp section may or may not be setup completely flat; if you don't like the sound of a given AVR there are plenty of ways to change it's nature completely and none of them require an external amp.


----------



## mastermaybe

Nevermind, got it!


I'm a plank, I just had to select the optical input from the "digital" area and it worked perfectly.


Please excuse my rushed ignorance!


James


----------



## dsyzling

When using Analogue inputs with the Stereo setting (i.e. not direct/pure direct), to take advantage of bass management - does the amp perform an analogue to digital conversion? The bass management settings I'm talking about here are the ones configured in the Stereo/Direct 2 channel settings not the standard audessy ones - I have Audessy disabled for 2 channel.


I just wondered if it's performing an A2D and then D2A for my CD input just to apply bass management?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15946764
> 
> 
> Nevermind, got it!
> 
> 
> I'm a plank, I just had to select the optical input from the "digital" area and it worked perfectly.
> 
> 
> Please excuse my rushed ignorance!
> 
> 
> James



You just showed my biggest complaint with Denon...the manuals.


Reading them makes me think they simply used babelfish.altavista.com instead of a human interpreter.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/15947925
> 
> 
> You just showed my biggest complaint with Denon...the manuals.
> 
> 
> Reading them makes me think they simply used babelfish.altavista.com instead of a human interpreter.



Right. You really can't over-state how poorly the manual was drafted. I'm still trying to figure out how to set-up surround decoding for individual sources (if it can even be done at all!).


James


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/15946734
> 
> 
> We will have to disagree that all amps sound the same then. I have different types of amp here that DO sound different, and nobody (else) would say they're "broken".



Broken may be a little strong, but I'm rushed so I'm using it as shorthand: Basically, if you can reliably distinguish the sound of two different amps in a double blind ABX then one of them is broken in the sense that it is not giving you a +/- 3db response from 20Hz to 20kHz with less than 1% distortion. In normal conditions humans simply can't distinguish between amps that manage to perform to these rather generous requirements. I've owned some of the offending beasts myself (a Michaelson and Austin TVA-1 comes to mind), and enjoyed them, however I'm not going to pretend that they were accurate.


More-to-the issue at hand however, is the question of whether there is ever any real reason to use an amp other than that included with the 3808. Unless you are driving some ridiculous load that Denon cannot handle, then the answer has got to be that there are a million things to change before you look at the amp. In particular, the smallest change to the EQ settings is going to change things far more than swapping out an amp (unless the amp is broken). Moving your equipment around in the room will often yield massive changes. Changing room treatments may make sense. Changing the amp? Just say no....


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15948643
> 
> 
> Unless you are driving some ridiculous load that Denon cannot handle, then the answer has got to be that there are a million things to change before you look at the amp.



I think that was the issue. All of *quadgirl*'s speakers are nominal 4 ohm which may be taxing the 3808 on loud passages. One amp may simply not be able to supply sufficient current, particularly if the material hits an impedance dip.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15949016
> 
> 
> I think that was the issue. All of *quadgirl*'s speakers are nominal 4 ohm which may be taxing the 3808 on loud passages. One amp may simply not be able to supply sufficient current, particularly if the material hits an impedance dip.



That wasn't the impression I got:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quadgirl* /forum/post/15935801
> 
> 
> I want the amp not for ear piercing levels (though occasionally I might like that), but for lower noise floor on my 2 channel analog and multi-channel hi-rez audio. I've had the Denon over a year now and it can drive the speakers, but I want to hear if I am missing anything in the music, soundstage,etc.- wise.



Personally, I can't see swapping amps making much of a difference for this goal. Reducing exterior noise sources, room treatments and ultimately changing out the speakers, would all come well before I touched the amp...


----------



## EnergyOwner

I guess she got her answer then.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15948119
> 
> 
> Right. You really can't over-state how poorly the manual was drafted. I'm still trying to figure out how to set-up surround decoding for individual sources (if it can even be done at all!).
> 
> 
> James


*batpig* has a great translation of the manual: http://batpigworld.com/


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15950108
> 
> *batpig* has a great translation of the manual: http://batpigworld.com/



thanks for this, Energy. I hope what follows is not true of the 3808:


"Note that this is the only amp setting that will allow internal volume control over Zone 2! The Zone 2 "pre-outs", used to connect an external amplifier to power Zone 2, are what is known as "line level" outputs. They provide a constant output, so the volume control must be provided externally (usually on the other amp)."


What?! How many are going to supply power amps that have volume control!? I have an Adom 2535, but even it's gain adjustment is on the rear and virtually inaccessible (not that I want to get behind it and use a screwdriver everytime I need to adjust the volume anyway).


Please tell me the zone 2 and 3 pre-outs are variable through the 3808 (it appears so on pg 33 of the manual)! The zones would be worthless without any volume control, so I can't believe this would be the case with ANY multi-zone receiver!


James


----------



## noah katz

Anyone know if new 3808CI's come with the Audyssey DynamicEQ/Volume upgrades already installed or can it only be done with a f/w upgrade?


----------



## tbanks

just got my 3808 new 1 week ago, must do fw for me


----------



## mastermaybe

Called Denon tech service, and they confirmed that BOTH Zone 2 and 3 pre-outs are variable, as I initially assumed.


I'll try to let batpig know that he should make a change (at least for the 3808 and up)although I still find it hard to believe ANY of the other units would just have line-level ouputs for zone playback. Just doesn't make any sense.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noah katz* /forum/post/15950633
> 
> 
> Anyone know if new 3808CI's come with the Audyssey DynamicEQ/Volume upgrades already installed or can it only be done with a f/w upgrade?




Bought mine a week ago and it needed (still does!) the upgrade...I think (haven't seen it anywhere in the GUI)!


James


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15950883
> 
> 
> Called Denon tech service, and they confirmed that BOTH Zone 2 and 3 pre-outs are variable, as I initially assumed.
> 
> 
> I'll try to let batpig know that he should make a change (at least for the 3808 and up)although I still find it hard to believe ANY of the other units would just have line-level ouputs for zone playback. Just doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 
> James



Batpig's help guide is primarily written for 1909, 2309, and 2809 users. Although he does need to edit his guide to indicate that the 2809 (and higher) allow for fixed/variable pre-outs.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike.conway* /forum/post/15938508
> 
> 
> My 3808 started doing this a few days ago as well. I'm running the latest firmware and using a Harmony 1000.



A 1909 owner posted earlier today as experiencing the same issue using a Harmony 659.


----------



## FunkyMan3333




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FunkyMan3333* /forum/post/15936735
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> 
> I just got a new Denon AVR-3808CI, and I'm a newbie. I have some questions that are probably pretty straightforward for most of you, but I'm hoping you can help. They are mostly about customization.
> 
> 
> 1) I find that the volume control of going up by 5 db with a single click is too slow. Is there any way to set it to go up by 10 db or 20 db per click? Also, I find that holding down the volume moves it too quickly. Is there any way to slow it down?
> 
> 
> 2) I find that I have to adjust the audio setting depending on what type of television I am watching. DVDs are easy - I set it to Dolby PL II or THX. With TV, however, stereo TV seems to come through more clearly with a 'Direct' conection or in '7-channel' mode. HDTV with 5.1 surround sounds better with Dolby PL II (obviously). Is there any way for the AV receiver to automatically detect what type of sound is coming through and switch to/from Dolby automatically? Does anyone have a work around rather than going through the menu every time?
> 
> 
> 3) Are there any wi-fi connectors for the AVR-3808CI?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/15941334
> 
> 
> Try this. Go into Menu->Manual Setup->Audio Setup->Auto Surround Mode= ON. This should switch audio automatically. For 5.1 HDTV, this should be processed as Dolby Digital not Dolby PLII. At least that is how it is in my area with cable.



Thanks for your help, but I already had it set to Auto Surround Mode = ON. Do you set Surround Mode to 7CH Stereo or to "Wide Screen"? I'm wondering what people have it set to on regular TV vs 5.1 HDTV?


----------



## SpankyInChicago

Hello all.


A new version of Command3808 has been released.


Command3808 is free software (including source code) that allows you to control your Denon 3808CI via the telnet protocol. Some users even report that it works with the 4308CI and other versions


The new version now contains a new "mini" UI, a scripting & scheduling engine, and some bug fixes.


Here is a link to the thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## NefCanuck

Regarding the scripting commands, does this allow Command 3808 to force the Denon to act as an alarm clock?


The geek in me is thinking... if I can record a series of steps to turn on the Denon and set it to my preferred 'Net station and then use Windows Task Scheduler to start the whole shebang...


Am I on to something with this thought process?


NefCanuck


----------



## ktk24

I have decided to upgrade my dwin tv3 projector to a new 1080P projector. Probelm is i need to upgrade my reciever as well (currently have the Denon 4802R). The dwin has an external scaler so i ran one dvi cable from the projector (ceiling mounted) to the scaler in my rack. Two questions: first can i run one hdmi cable from my projector to the denon 3808 and go HDMI out to my directtv and and Blu Ray DVD player (sorry i know it is a basic question, but i have managed to confuse myself reading all of these threads).


Second will isee any performance drop off moving from the 4802R to the 3808?


Any suggestions or comments would reall be appreciated. BTW the new projector has mulitple hdmi ports and on component that is why I am confused.


Thanks


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NefCanuck* /forum/post/15963846
> 
> 
> Regarding the scripting commands, does this allow Command 3808 to force the Denon to act as an alarm clock?
> 
> 
> The geek in me is thinking... if I can record a series of steps to turn on the Denon and set it to my preferred 'Net station and then use Windows Task Scheduler to start the whole shebang...
> 
> 
> Am I on to something with this thought process?



It could be done. Somewhere I've seen a .NET (I think) API that should be amenable to scripting...


----------



## BOB HAN

I want to get a Denon 3808 or 4308 in the next month. Has anyone here compared the sound quality between the 2, anyone wish they had purchased the 4308 rather than the 3808? HD radio would be nice, but if the sound quality is the same, not sure the extra price of the 4308 is worth it to me. Really don't need wireless as I will probably run a cable directly from the computer to the receiver. I will get about 25% off from MSRP so the price difference is about $750. I currently have the Denon 4306 which will move to the bonus room.


Your thoughts are appreciated. Thanks Bob Hanson


Forgot to mention, I am using NHT Classic 3 speakers for Fronts and Center, Speakercraft AIM8 in-ceiling for rear's


----------



## dsyzling




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsyzling* /forum/post/15947756
> 
> 
> When using Analogue inputs with the Stereo setting (i.e. not direct/pure direct), to take advantage of bass management - does the amp perform an analogue to digital conversion? The bass management settings I'm talking about here are the ones configured in the Stereo/Direct 2 channel settings not the standard audessy ones - I have Audessy disabled for 2 channel.
> 
> 
> I just wondered if it's performing an A2D and then D2A for my CD input just to apply bass management?



I'll answer my own post here, been talking to Denon and it seems with Analogue connections even with pure direct you can't avoid an analogue to digital conversion and back again. The volume control is not analogue and therefore a digital conversion has to be applied in order to modify the output volume.


I dare say disabling room EQ, tone contols etc. will reduce the amount of DSP circuitry it has to go through after the digital conversion. I've also read on BATPIG'S DENON-TO-ENGLISH DICTIONARY that bass management is not applied during direct or pure direct and this doesn't seem to be the case, bass management settings defined within the 2 channel stereo/direct menu do affect direct/pure direct.


----------



## claycruncher

I've been following this thread since last October when I went HD. I have been contemplating one of the latest receivers to run my home theater and to play two channel music over my B&W 801s.

From what I read months ago I was focused on the Denon 3808, but after reading the posts from the last month, it appears that production quality (or some other issues which affect quality) has degraded.


This forum is full of many experts and knowledgeable enthusiasts so I have a few questions for you.


If you were looking for a AVR with a $1200 budget, would you still buy the Denon 3808 or would you buy something else?


If something else what would you buy?


Are there any new models available in the next 3 months that you would recommend over the 3808?


Thanks for your educated input.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claycruncher* /forum/post/15967239
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread since last October when I went HD. I have been contemplating one of the latest receivers to run my home theater and to play two channel music over my B&W 801s.
> 
> From what I read months ago I was focused on the Denon 3808, but after reading the posts from the last month, it appears that production quality (or some other issues which affect quality) has degraded.
> 
> 
> This forum is full of many experts and knowledgeable enthusiasts so I have a few questions for you.
> 
> 
> If you were looking for a AVR with a $1200 budget, would you still buy the Denon 3808 or would you buy something else?
> 
> 
> If something else what would you buy?
> 
> 
> Are there any new models available in the next 3 months that you would recommend over the 3808?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your educated input.



I've had my 3808 (bought refurbed) and haven't had any issues with it. I don't have any problems w/my 2808 nor my older model too.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/15965877
> 
> 
> I want to get a Denon 3808 or 4308 in the next month. Has anyone here compared the sound quality between the 2, anyone wish they had purchased the 4308 rather than the 3808? HD radio would be nice, but if the sound quality is the same, not sure the extra price of the 4308 is worth it to me. Really don't need wireless as I will probably run a cable directly from the computer to the receiver. I will get about 25% off from MSRP so the price difference is about $750. I currently have the Denon 4306 which will move to the bonus room.
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are appreciated. Thanks Bob Hanson
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention, I am using NHT Classic 3 speakers for Fronts and Center, Speakercraft AIM8 in-ceiling for rear's



I thought long and hard about this choice, too, and ultimately opted for the '3808 given that it offered pretty much equivalent audio quality, video processing and _key_ features and interface. I say "key" because the extra expense of the 4308' stems mainly from its wireless capability and its HD Radio offering. (I use an ethernet power adapter connection and can get all the HD radio I need from the 3808's networking/Internet Radio feature.)

Both models use the same DAC's and chassis, with the only other differences being a negligible extra 10 wpc of power on the '4308 and Advanced AL, rather than "AL Plus" processing. (I get "Advanced AL" with my Denon DVD 3930CI, anyway.)

Hope that helps -- save your money for some other segment of your AV system.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claycruncher* /forum/post/15967239
> 
> 
> From what I read months ago I was focused on the Denon 3808, but after reading the posts from the last month, it appears that production quality (or some other issues which affect quality) has degraded.
> 
> 
> This forum is full of many experts and knowledgeable enthusiasts so I have a few questions for you.
> 
> 
> If you were looking for a AVR with a $1200 budget, would you still buy the Denon 3808 or would you buy something else?
> 
> 
> If something else what would you buy?



From what I've seen the 3808 has been an enormous success for Denon. This is the place that people come to when they have problems, so you don't hear much about the vast majority of people who do not have problems. In addition, the 3808 is a complex AVR, at least partly aimed at the custom install market (thus the CI in the name). Frankly, I suspect that more than a few of the problems we hear about here are user errors, although as has often been observed the manual does not help any in that regard!


Personally, I would not hesitate to purchase a 3808 again or to recommend it to friends who have needs that it matches up with.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15967570
> 
> 
> personally, i would not hesitate to purchase a 3808 again or to recommend it to friends who have needs that it matches up with.




+1


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15967570
> 
> 
> personally, i would not hesitate to purchase a 3808 again or to recommend it to friends who have needs that it matches up with.



++1


----------



## Cutaway

+1


----------



## Iamhoosier

+1


----------



## Gary J

For those of us that subscribe to the thread, enough already!


----------



## cfraser

A minor thing, but wondered if anybody else noticed it:


When using an input (CD, say) that accepts both analog and digital inputs: does yours select the active input properly when in Auto mode?


Mine doesn't. Digital input is via coax BTW. The CD input finds that, but doesn't find the analog input (NOT from the same source) unless I select Analog. A minor nuisance, plenty of other options, just something I noticed and wondered if I might have some (hidden??) setting wrong... Or perhaps I'm misinterpreting what Auto is supposed to do. The manual is great for showing your options, but is very often really lousy for explaining what the options are supposed to do.


----------



## Craig Peer




> Quote:
> If you were looking for a AVR with a $1200 budget, would you still buy the Denon 3808 or would you buy something else?



I wuld not hesitate to buy a 3808. I've been using a 3806 for several years with great results in our home theater. If I wasn't buying a new projector, I'd already have replaced my 3806 with a 3808. It's the perfect balance of power, features and price IMO.


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15967570
> 
> 
> From what I've seen the 3808 has been an enormous success for Denon. This is the place that people come to when they have problems, so you don't hear much about the vast majority of people who do not have problems. In addition, the 3808 is a complex AVR, at least partly aimed at the custom install market (thus the CI in the name). Frankly, I suspect that more than a few of the problems we hear about here are user errors, although as has often been observed the manual does not help any in that regard!
> 
> 
> Personally, I would not hesitate to purchase a 3808 again or to recommend it to friends who have needs that it matches up with.



I agree, fantastic unit


----------



## briaetz

I just bought my 3808 last month to run my new B&W speakers. I use to have a denon avr 3300 and loved it and then went to a marantz 7001 which I did not care for at all. I do love the new 3808ci and think it has some cool features including the GUI. I could not find enough difference in the the 3808 and the 4308 for the extra $1k, especially for just 10 more wpc.


I am thinking of adding a 2 channel amp to run my fronts, does anyone have a 2 channel amp they are running and if so how do you like it and could you tell a difference? Also, what brands should I look at. I am thinking about going with a nice pre owned 200 wpc Rotel. Any thoughts?


----------



## ings

Interesting thread, lots of enthusiasm for the 3808CI!


Those of you who own one, what were the compelling features that made you opt for the 3808CI over the 2809CI?


Dave Ings,

Toronto, Canada


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/15969971
> 
> 
> I am thinking of adding a 2 channel amp to run my fronts, does anyone have a 2 channel amp they are running and if so how do you like it and could you tell a difference? Also, what brands should I look at. I am thinking about going with a nice pre owned 200 wpc Rotel. Any thoughts?



I tried my Bryston 4B hooked up to the fronts. Could hear no reason to run it over the 3808 amps so it's sitting upstairs unused at the moment (less electricity!). I keep debating selling the 4B, but I like the amp, just don't know where to use it at the moment!


----------



## ings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ings* /forum/post/15970081
> 
> 
> what were the compelling features that made you opt for the 3808CI over the 2809CI?



I suppose this answers my own question, but I'd still be curious to hear from the people who hang out here.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-...?tag=mncol;txt 


Dave Ings,

Toronto, Canada


----------



## briaetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/15970123
> 
> 
> I tried my Bryston 4B hooked up to the fronts. Could hear no reason to run it over the 3808 amps so it's sitting upstairs unused at the moment (less electricity!). I keep debating selling the 4B, but I like the amp, just don't know where to use it at the moment!



Maybe I need to keep messing with the setting, I just don't feel like I am getting everything out of my system that it should be capable of.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NefCanuck* /forum/post/15963846
> 
> 
> Regarding the scripting commands, does this allow Command 3808 to force the Denon to act as an alarm clock?
> 
> 
> The geek in me is thinking... if I can record a series of steps to turn on the Denon and set it to my preferred 'Net station and then use Windows Task Scheduler to start the whole shebang...
> 
> 
> Am I on to something with this thought process?
> 
> 
> NefCanuck




You could certainly do this with any telnet client that has rudimentary (or advanced) scripting language. IVT Telnet comes to mind. Another one with strong scripting is ZOC or SecureCRT. The latter to cost money but IVT Telnet is free. IVT Telnet comes with quite a examples and you could do all kinds of error checking to make sure everything fired up.


Oh, newest Tera Term is another good candidate. If you google for tera term, use "neocom tera term" to get the latest. The original is a classic but quite dated.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/15970281
> 
> 
> You could certainly do this with any telnet client that has rudimentary (or advanced) scripting language. IVT Telnet comes to mind. Another one with strong scripting is ZOC or SecureCRT. The latter to cost money but IVT Telnet is free. IVT Telnet comes with quite a examples and you could do all kinds of error checking to make sure everything fired up.
> 
> 
> Oh, newest Tera Term is another good candidate. If you google for tera term, use "neocom tera term" to get the latest. The original is a classic but quite dated.



Or he could just use Command3808!










To create a script in Command3808 just follow the steps outlined here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post15960310 


You simply click "Create Script", click the record button, choose the actions you want to run (power on, set volume, change tuner frequency), and click the pause recording button. That's it.


You can then either playback the script manually or associate a schedule with the script to have the script run automatically. Schedules can be set up to run the script one time only, on a daily / weekly basis at specified times, on a monthly basis at specified times, or at a given interval (e.g. every 10 minutes).


If you've got a 3808CI on your network, you really should check out Command3808.


----------



## Brian-HD

Any plan FW > 2.01? What need to be addressed?


----------



## mastermaybe

Men-


I realize I can only send 2 channel pcm to zones 2 and 3, so, that said, is it possible to "downmix" dolby digital broadcasts to stereo (within the 3808) and have the 3808 spit em out to z2 and z3 that way, or am I done right from the start because of the multi-channel input?


I like to have the games on throughout the house and outside on the weekends and I hope I'm not shutout of those broadcasted in DD.


I guess even if I am (shutout) through the 3808, I think I can shut down DD on my DirecTV Hr-20 and output stereo if I want, so all may not be lost (would just be easier to switch to stereo on the 3808!).


thanks to anyone with experience regarding this,

James


----------



## wes k

X


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary j* /forum/post/15969422
> 
> 
> for those of us that subscribe to the thread, enough already!



+1


----------



## dcbii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *claycruncher* /forum/post/15967239
> 
> 
> From what I read months ago I was focused on the Denon 3808, but after reading the posts from the last month, it appears that production quality (or some other issues which affect quality) has degraded.
> 
> 
> This forum is full of many experts and knowledgeable enthusiasts so I have a few questions for you.
> 
> 
> If you were looking for a AVR with a $1200 budget, would you still buy the Denon 3808 or would you buy something else?



I won't claim to be one of those experts you refer to (perhaps one of the "knowledgeable enthusiasts" depending on how knowledgeable I need to be!), but if I had this purchase to do over again, I probably wouldn't buy the 3808. The problem is that I don't really know what I would do instead.


All of the direct competitors to the Denon 3808 seem to have various problems (probably due to the complexity of AVRs these days as was already mentioned). My problem is the interaction of the 3808 with a Sony display causing HDMI dropouts. Scan (or read if you have the time) the Denon 3808 & 4808 Bugs ... thread for more details that I don't want to rehash here -- you'll have to get a good ways into the thread for this particular problem. Not only has Denon not taken the lead in trying to fix or even debug this problem, they act as if it will just go away if they ignore us long enough. The bug has been reported a number of times, and each time someone new calls Denon about it, they get told that Denon has never heard of it before, though numbers of us have reported it. Unlike a company with really great support (OPPO), Denon has been nothing but painful to deal with. In fact, I gave up on getting this problem fixed (or even hearing again from Denon support on this problem) long ago. I bought a cheap HDMI switcher, and I use the Denon only for sound or other video formats.


It would be just as easy to blame the Sony display, except I never have the problem (when bypassing the Denon) with any of my HDMI components (DVR, AppleTV, OPPO 983 DVD player, Philips 5982 DVD player). In short the problem is probably neither directly Sony's or Denon's (more likely an interaction between the two), but if I had my choice, I'd deal with neither of those companies again. Of course, I hear that Onkyo support is just about as bad, and you can't easily update their equipment yourself.


On the plus side, I've liked everything else about the 3808 so far. It's really easy to update the firmware yourself -- in fact I was even able to recover from a bad firmware update. The ability to save and restore the configuration is also an extremely nice feature. The sound is fantastic, and with the exception of the HDMI issue, I generally really like the receiver.


So what would I do instead? I still don't know.


----------



## mastermaybe

I've had the unit for a couple of weeks now and only found a couple of things I wanted to do to be impossible with the 3808...at least in a traditional sense anyway. I've since found work-a-rounds for both (both were pretty damn nit-picky to begin with, btw) and now I guess, seeing that I like the way it sounds (the most important aspect anyway, IMO), my next question is: what else do I need/want it to do?


And until I can come up with an answer to that question other than "nothing", I'd give an overwhelming yea as to its purchase.


Seriously, when I compare the 3808 to other comparable units or even those at double its cost, it's truly difficult (for my scenario anyways) to pick out even a few features/"improvements" that warrant any additional expenditure.


I guess the only one that really means anything to me would be the ability to source out an HD signal to a 2nd zone (via component anyways, as I'm fairly certain no unit does multi zone HDMI ATM), but really, it's something I can easily live without, as I'm already tinkled pink with 3 zone audio and I always have composite video out if I REALLY need it.


Anyways, so long as you don't own a Sony televison (LOL), I say go for it!


James


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15976363
> 
> 
> 
> I realize I can only send 2 channel pcm to zones 2 and 3, so, that said, is it possible to "downmix" dolby digital broadcasts to stereo (within the 3808) and have the 3808 spit em out to z2 and z3 that way, or am I done right from the start because of the multi-channel input?
> 
> 
> I guess even if I am (shutout) through the 3808, I think I can shut down DD on my DirecTV Hr-20 and output stereo if I want, so all may not be lost (would just be easier to switch to stereo on the 3808!).



Sorry, but no. Just turn DD OFF in the HR-20 and you'll be good to go!


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15976363
> 
> 
> Men-
> 
> 
> I realize I can only send 2 channel pcm to zones 2 and 3, so, that said, is it possible to "downmix" dolby digital broadcasts to stereo (within the 3808) and have the 3808 spit em out to z2 and z3 that way, or am I done right from the start because of the multi-channel input?
> 
> 
> I like to have the games on throughout the house and outside on the weekends and I hope I'm not shutout of those broadcasted in DD.
> 
> 
> I guess even if I am (shutout) through the 3808, I think I can shut down DD on my DirecTV Hr-20 and output stereo if I want, so all may not be lost (would just be easier to switch to stereo on the 3808!).
> 
> 
> thanks to anyone with experience regarding this,
> 
> James





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/15979396
> 
> 
> Sorry, but no. Just turn DD OFF in the HR-20 and you'll be good to go!



You could also run your stereo outputs from the HR20 to the analog inputs for the same source on the Denon. The HR20 will send DD over HDMI and downmix over the stereo outputs. The Denon will then use DD from HDMI from your main zone and analog to zone 2 and zone 3.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/15980306
> 
> 
> You could also run your stereo outputs from the HR20 to the analog inputs for the same source on the Denon. The HR20 will send DD over HDMI and downmix over the stereo outputs. The Denon will then use DD from HDMI from your main zone and analog to zone 2 and zone 3.



So if the DTV is selected as the source for both zone 1 and 2, the 3808 is "smart" enought to select the analogs for z2 and the hdmi for z1? I thought we were limited to ONE audio source at a time for an input?

Is there an exception here because HDMI's involved and carries the video too? Bit confused here. I don't have th GUI in front of me ATM, but I thought if I selected the analog inputs I'll LOSE the HDMI audio. NO?


Or, can u select the sources audio input for each zone individually (no,right)??


BTW unless I REALLY wanted DD in the main room an advantage of shutting down DD inside the HR-20 would be a complete digital signal to all zones, correct (and probably lessening any lyp-sync issues because of different transmission methods)?


James


----------



## NefCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/15971081
> 
> 
> Or he could just use Command3808!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To create a script in Command3808 just follow the steps outlined here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post15960310
> 
> 
> You simply click "Create Script", click the record button, choose the actions you want to run (power on, set volume, change tuner frequency), and click the pause recording button. That's it.
> 
> 
> You can then either playback the script manually or associate a schedule with the script to have the script run automatically. Schedules can be set up to run the script one time only, on a daily / weekly basis at specified times, on a monthly basis at specified times, or at a given interval (e.g. every 10 minutes).
> 
> 
> If you've got a 3808CI on your network, you really should check out Command3808.



Thanks, this is exactly what I needed...


Now to spend some time playing mad scientist with your software this weekend










Oh and in one of those ironies of life. The Command 3808 software crashes the Denon less than Denon's own built in client does.


With the Denon's 'net interface I was having to use the small power button on the Denon at least once a week after the software crashed. So far I've only had to do it once with Command 3808 in the three weeks of use and that was after *I* pulled a bonehead maneuver trying to add a station at the Radio Denon website










NefCanuck


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15980506
> 
> 
> So if the DTV is selected as the source for both zone 1 and 2, the 3808 is "smart" enought to select the analogs for z2 and the hdmi for z1? I thought we were limited to ONE audio source at a time for an input?
> 
> Is there an exception here because HDMI's involved and carries the video too? Bit confused here. I don't have th GUI in front of me ATM, but I thought if I selected the analog inputs I'll LOSE the HDMI audio. NO?
> 
> 
> Or, can u select the sources audio input for each zone individually (no,right)??
> 
> 
> BTW unless I REALLY wanted DD in the main room an advantage of shutting down DD inside the HR-20 would be a complete digital signal to all zones, correct (and probably lessening any lyp-sync issues because of different transmission methods)?
> 
> 
> James



Leave your main zone on auto for the audio. It will pick HDMI even though analog is also being supplied.


Zone 2 and 3 will pick up the analog inputs. I am almost certain this is covered in the manual and I am almost positive that it works likes this.


I assume the above works because I know this works:


- HR21 -> Denon via HDMI

- HR21 -> Denon via analog

- Am able to watch HR21 in main zone with DD while RECOUT is set to HR21 and record to DVD recorder via analog at the same time


Can't hurt to give it a try. If it's hard for you to get to your unit I can try on mine to test and see if it works.


----------



## studlygoorite

I just bought the Paradigm S8s and C5 center to go with the rest. I also bought 2 Anthem MCA 50s and am Bi amping the 2. Is there something I need to change in the Denon if I am Bi amping?


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcbii* /forum/post/15978462
> 
> 
> I won't claim to be one of those experts you refer to (perhaps one of the "knowledgeable enthusiasts" depending on how knowledgeable I need to be!), but if I had this purchase to do over again, I probably wouldn't buy the 3808. The problem is that I don't really know what I would do instead.
> 
> 
> All of the direct competitors to the Denon 3808 seem to have various problems (probably due to the complexity of AVRs these days as was already mentioned). My problem is the interaction of the 3808 with a Sony display causing HDMI dropouts. Scan (or read if you have the time) the Denon 3808 & 4808 Bugs ... thread for more details that I don't want to rehash here -- you'll have to get a good ways into the thread for this particular problem. Not only has Denon not taken the lead in trying to fix or even debug this problem, they act as if it will just go away if they ignore us long enough. The bug has been reported a number of times, and each time someone new calls Denon about it, they get told that Denon has never heard of it before, though numbers of us have reported it. Unlike a company with really great support (OPPO), Denon has been nothing but painful to deal with. In fact, I gave up on getting this problem fixed (or even hearing again from Denon support on this problem) long ago. I bought a cheap HDMI switcher, and I use the Denon only for sound or other video formats.
> 
> 
> It would be just as easy to blame the Sony display, except I never have the problem (when bypassing the Denon) with any of my HDMI components (DVR, AppleTV, OPPO 983 DVD player, Philips 5982 DVD player). In short the problem is probably neither directly Sony's or Denon's (more likely an interaction between the two), but if I had my choice, I'd deal with neither of those companies again. Of course, I hear that Onkyo support is just about as bad, and you can't easily update their equipment yourself.
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I've liked everything else about the 3808 so far. It's really easy to update the firmware yourself -- in fact I was even able to recover from a bad firmware update. The ability to save and restore the configuration is also an extremely nice feature. The sound is fantastic, and with the exception of the HDMI issue, I generally really like the receiver.
> 
> 
> So what would I do instead? I still don't know.



I'll agree with you on Denon support. I haven't been able to get Rhapsody to stream properly or able to find another Denon AVR owner who says they stream successfully with Rhapsody either. Calls to Denon are dealt with like you have explained. "Never heard of that problem before", or "you're the first one to complain about that", both lies. I like the 3808 but purchased it to use the Rhapsody feature. After four months of troubleshooting between Denon and Real Network the problem is still there. Very dissappointing for what we pay for these devices.


----------



## Perch33

I have a question regarding the Denon i/P scaler. I assume this is the culprit, but I am connecting my Denon 3910 via HDMI to the receiver and have receiver resolution set to Auto. I am then outputting video to my 1080P display via HDMI. However, I am noticing that about a 1/2 inch is missing on display. Almost like it is shrinking the entire image. My display is a 92 series Sharp, and have never noticed issues like this before getting the AVR3808. Has anybody else noticed this problem or is this a unique issue?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/15983551
> 
> 
> I have a question regarding the Denon i/P scaler. I assume this is the culprit, but I am connecting my Denon 3910 via HDMI to the receiver and have receiver resolution set to Auto. I am then outputting video to my 1080P display via HDMI. However, I am noticing that about a 1/2 inch is missing on display. Almost like it is shrinking the entire image. My display is a 92 series Sharp, and have never noticed issues like this before getting the AVR3808. Has anybody else noticed this problem or is this a unique issue?



I have seen a similar issue on my panel (also a Sharp but Australian model). This is a setting in either the dvd player, the avr or the panel. For me it was resolved in the panel by selecting full instead of dot by dot. Obviously on the dvd I was using (and it doesn't happen with all of them) there sometimes isn't enough resolution for a 1920 X1080 image.


----------



## davekro

I am considering the 3808. All the talk of the Farajouda video processor chip not being as good as units with the Reon Realta chip. I just read the (11/07) CNet review. In Cons, it said: "poor 1080i deinterlacing." Is deinterlacing something the AVR usually does or the 1080P HDTV? I do not know if it this 'process', but I vaguely remember reading most TV's upconvert? deinterlace? better than most AVR's, so it is a non issue on the AVR, since the TV will do it. Am I thinking apples instead of oranges here? ( or maybe this 'does it better' was when I was researching Pab. BD55's ... which I now have)

If not, what would I look for in my Mitsub. WD-73734 specs that would let me know it has superior (whatever the AVR video chip does).


----------



## PerfKnee

Yep, my TV handles the upconversion of TV signals, and my Blu-Ray player handles the upconversion of disc-based content. I have no need for upconversion in the receiver.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15982716
> 
> 
> I'll agree with you on Denon support. I haven't been able to get Rhapsody to stream properly or able to find another Denon AVR owner who says they stream successfully with Rhapsody either. Calls to Denon are dealt with like you have explained. "Never heard of that problem before", or "you're the first one to complain about that", both lies. I like the 3808 but purchased it to use the Rhapsody feature. After four months of troubleshooting between Denon and Real Network the problem is still there. Very dissappointing for what we pay for these devices.



Again, in attempting to solve this problem streaming Rhapsody...if anyone can post to their experience with streaming Rhapsody on any Denon AVR, I'd appreciate a post here .


----------



## aforkosh

I installed a Denon AVR-3808CI last week and registered the MAC address on http://www.radiodenon.com . I created a few directories of favorite radio stations and podcasts there.


When I select NET/USB on the receiver, I can directly tune Internet Radio stations by navigating through the interface. There is also a musical note icon labeled ID#[MAC address] appearing under the Internet Radio icon. That item appeared after I registered the receiver on radioDenon. I assumed that that directory would show the items selected on radioDenon, but it is empty.


Since the computer interface is easier to use for defining favorites, I'd like this to work. Can anyone figure out what is going on and help me get access to my radioDenon selections?


Thank you,


----------



## davekro

All the Denon authorized dealers currently show the list price $1,699. Are there, or have there been sales on the 3808 from authorized dealers? 6Ave sure had a tremendous discount on the 1909 recently. Have they or others done that in the past with the 3808.


Many online, non auth. dlrs. sell them for around $1,050 to $1,150. Are these grey market? Are they the same brand new units, but if you have a problem, no Denon support? Oh, would that mean no firmware updates?


How are most buying, full boat or non dealer discounted?


----------



## cfraser

The groups you create at radiodenon will show up in your menu...forget the category name, but it's not the one with the MAC address (lots of help, huh?). However, though the MAC address category seems to show up almost right away after registering, the groups you create etc. may take a few days longer. I have registered two 3808s there, and they took 1-3 days. Has it been longer than that?

Edit: oh yeah, just remembered I added some more stations yesterday and they showed up right away. It *does* seem to be quite variable...


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/15986808
> 
> 
> I installed a Denon AVR-3808CI last week and registered the MAC address on http://www.radiodenon.com . I created a few directories of favorite radio stations and podcasts there.
> 
> 
> When I select NET/USB on the receiver, I can directly tune Internet Radio stations by navigating through the interface. There is also a musical note icon labeled ID#[MAC address] appearing under the Internet Radio icon. That item appeared after I registered the receiver on radioDenon. I assumed that that directory would show the items selected on radioDenon, but it is empty.
> 
> 
> Since the computer interface is easier to use for defining favorites, I'd like this to work. Can anyone figure out what is going on and help me get access to my radioDenon selections?
> 
> 
> Thank you,



They should show up under Internet Radio->Favorites



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15986940
> 
> 
> All the Denon authorized dealers currently show the list price $1,699. Are there, or have there been sales on the 3808 from authorized dealers? 6Ave sure had a tremendous discount on the 1909 recently. Have they or others done that in the past with the 3808.
> 
> 
> Many online, non auth. dlrs. sell them for around $1,050 to $1,150. Are these grey market? Are they the same brand new units, but if you have a problem, no Denon support? Oh, would that mean no firmware updates?
> 
> 
> How are most buying, full boat or non dealer discounted?



Call 6ave and tell them you are a member of AVSForum. They should have a price close to the non-authorized ones. You can still do firmware updates from 3808s purchased from non-authorized dealers but you may have to pay for the Audyssey/Rhapsody/HDMI-CEC upgrade.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/15987102
> 
> 
> They should show up under Internet Radio->Favorites
> 
> 
> .



They haven't shown up there either. That directory is also empty. I did these last Sunday or Monday; so it has been more than 3 days.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15986557
> 
> 
> Yep, my TV handles the upconversion of TV signals, and my Blu-Ray player handles the upconversion of disc-based content. I have no need for upconversion in the receiver.



Did you actually compare the PQ of your Cable/Sat signal with the 3808 upconverting vs your TV? Or did you just leave it to the TV to upconvert from the time you installed the 3808?


----------



## goodeye38135

To anyone considering a 3808 purchase, just letting you know that SOME of the Denon authorized internet resellers are offering the 3808 receiver along with the 2500BTCI Blu-ray transport/player for $1699. You can see the complete list of authorized internet resellers on Denon's web site. Probably some 'local' stores are too. I just ordered the combo from Crutchfield and should get them by the end of the week. Not saying anything good or bad about the 2500 but if you have to pay full price for the receiver, might as well get the freebie too!

Just be sure to purchase from an 'authorized' dealer for warranty, updates, etc..


----------



## cfraser

When you log into radiodenon do you at least see the groups you made? If not, just do it all again.







It is a pretty "crude" site/interface IMO.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15987208
> 
> 
> Did you actually compare the PQ of your Cable/Sat signal with the 3808 upconverting vs your TV? Or did you just leave it to the TV to upconvert from the time you installed the 3808?


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/15987184
> 
> 
> They haven't shown up there either. That directory is also empty. I did these last Sunday or Monday; so it has been more than 3 days.



I've added new stations and they have appeared instantly (well as soon as I checked). My added stations end up in "Internet Radio->Added Stations"


I have not added any favourites so I can not comment where they appear or how long they take..


I expect you have, but just in case, have you put your 3808 to a source other then network/usb and then back again? This should force the 3808 to refresh these lists and the like (pure speculation though)..


Cheers,

Mr Segfault


----------



## Hotshotnz

I've got a Zinwell PVR (HDD recorder) connected through the 3808 by HDMI for video and Coaxial for audio (only the coaxial SPDIF provides dolby digital from free to air transmissions). Recently, the volume dropped so that a setting on the Denon of -40 now requires -30 or thereabouts to achieve the same volume. There didn't appear to be any apparent cause as nothing was changed on the Denon.

On some channels throught the PVR, the volume starts out loud and is then immediately cut back almost as though the Dynamic volume is making an adjustment, however, the same effect takes place whether audyssey dynamic vol/Eq is on or off. This effect is not apparent if the audio is played through HDMI, however the volume has still dropped compared to what it was previously.

I've checked all the possible Denon settings that could cause this and nothing is noticeable. DVD, PS3, XBox 360, Wii, Internet Radio all play at the levels we are used to.

I reset the Denon and reloaded the settings via web interface, then re-ran Audyssey set-up, but no difference. I also swapped firmware in the Zinwell to an older one, still no difference. I've also swapped to another coaxial input, same story. As the volume is cut back, I still believe it could be the dynamic volume setting, but this hasn't changed on the Denon.


Has anyone come across anything similar and any ideas what else I could look/check on the Denon (I'm still perplexed as to why it should have occurred, but it could be related to the Zinwell firmware update, however, the old firmware is just the same. No other changes to the type of audio transmitted free-to-air has changed (AAC/AAC+ & dolby digital).


----------



## jdsmoothie

Not sure this is the cause of your issue, however, p. 45 of the manual refers to Dialogue normalization that occurs with DD sources which can range anywhere from -4db to -10db.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/15987208
> 
> 
> Did you actually compare the PQ of your Cable/Sat signal with the 3808 upconverting vs your TV? Or did you just leave it to the TV to upconvert from the time you installed the 3808?



Bottom line is that most any 1080p TV and/or 1080i/1080p HD DVR will do as good or even a better job than the Faroudja chip in the Denon.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15986940
> 
> 
> 6Ave sure had a tremendous discount on the 1909 recently. Have they or others done that in the past with the 3808.



The same 6AVE coupon code AFLAUD25 (25% off) that got the good 1909 deal applies to all AVRs including the 3808.


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15985890
> 
> 
> I am considering the 3808. All the talk of the Farajouda video processor chip not being as good as units with the Reon Realta chip. I just read the (11/07) CNet review. In Cons, it said: "poor 1080i deinterlacing." Is deinterlacing something the AVR usually does or the 1080P HDTV? I do not know if it this 'process', but I vaguely remember reading most TV's upconvert? deinterlace? better than most AVR's, so it is a non issue on the AVR, since the TV will do it. Am I thinking apples instead of oranges here? ( or maybe this 'does it better' was when I was researching Pab. BD55's ... which I now have)
> 
> If not, what would I look for in my Mitsub. WD-73734 specs that would let me know it has superior (whatever the AVR video chip does).



I've found what Cnet reports. The Faroujda does an excellant job at upconverting SD DVD. The problem occurs when de-interlacing 1080i, cable boxes & Blu-ray players it falls way short. This is why the Reon is the stronger scaler. Most displays do have excellant scalers. I have a Panasonic 50PZ800U and tested the scaler using my HQV DVD, it was pretty damn good but my Oppo 980 beat it on some tests by a hair. I couldn't tell the difference when viewing program material though..


----------



## Beacheshome

I updated my 3808ci firmware last month (Feb 2009) and have not been able to "see" the gui interface to its NET/USB audio since then. Now when I select NET/USB on the receiver, instead of displaying the usual interface menu on my TV I'm getting flashing message on the TV itself stating "unsupported mode". I've gone into manual setup options and looked at assigning the appropriate HDMI input to NetUSB but it doesn't even offer options for this any longer, (as it does with all other input sources), it simply says "play" which send the TV back into "unsupported mode". Is this something anyone else has experienced or resolved??


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beacheshome* /forum/post/15989641
> 
> 
> I updated my 3808ci firmware last month (Feb 2009) and have not been able to "see" the gui interface to its NET/USB audio since then. Now when I select NET/USB on the receiver, instead of displaying the usual interface menu on my TV I'm getting flashing message on the TV itself stating "unsupported mode". I've gone into manual setup options and looked at assigning the appropriate HDMI input to NetUSB but it doesn't even offer options for this any longer, (as it does with all other input sources), it simply says "play" which send the TV back into "unsupported mode". Is this something anyone else has experienced or resolved??



Try a power recycle with the small power button


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/15986808
> 
> 
> I installed a Denon AVR-3808CI last week and registered the MAC address on http://www.radiodenon.com . I created a few directories of favorite radio stations and podcasts there.
> 
> 
> When I select NET/USB on the receiver, I can directly tune Internet Radio stations by navigating through the interface. There is also a musical note icon labeled ID#[MAC address] appearing under the Internet Radio icon. That item appeared after I registered the receiver on radioDenon. I assumed that that directory would show the items selected on radioDenon, but it is empty.
> 
> 
> Since the computer interface is easier to use for defining favorites, I'd like this to work. Can anyone figure out what is going on and help me get access to my radioDenon selections?
> 
> 
> Thank you,



Be aware there are two 'favorites' folders in the NET/USB input. One is present at the first page and has a 'red heart' icon next to it. I've never been able to get anything to store in that folder.

The other 'favorites' folder, and the one you are using when selecting IR stations and podcasts, is located in the 'Internet Radio' folder.

I would like to know what the first 'favorites' folder is all about but haven't had time to look into it. Still trying to get Rhapsody to work properly along with a handful of other minor issues.

Hope this is what you're looking for.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/15991544
> 
> 
> Be aware there are two 'favorites' folders in the NET/USB input. One is present at the first page and has a 'red heart' icon next to it. I've never been able to get anything to store in that folder.
> 
> The other 'favorites' folder, and the one you are using when selecting IR stations and podcasts, is located in the 'Internet Radio' folder.
> 
> I would like to know what the first 'favorites' folder is all about but haven't had time to look into it. Still trying to get Rhapsody to work properly along with a handful of other minor issues.
> 
> Hope this is what you're looking for.



I finally found them. They were in the Internet Radio -> Favorites folder.


Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/15971081
> 
> 
> Or he could just use Command3808!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To create a script in Command3808 just follow the steps outlined here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post15960310
> 
> 
> You simply click "Create Script", click the record button, choose the actions you want to run (power on, set volume, change tuner frequency), and click the pause recording button. That's it.
> 
> 
> You can then either playback the script manually or associate a schedule with the script to have the script run automatically. Schedules can be set up to run the script one time only, on a daily / weekly basis at specified times, on a monthly basis at specified times, or at a given interval (e.g. every 10 minutes).
> 
> 
> If you've got a 3808CI on your network, you really should check out Command3808.




Ah, I didn't know you added scripting ability. One of these days, I'll have to check it out. I spend about three hours a day in telnet (checking out routers/switches/Riverbeds) so why not spend some more at home!


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/15980506
> 
> 
> So if the DTV is selected as the source for both zone 1 and 2, the 3808 is "smart" enought to select the analogs for z2 and the hdmi for z1? I thought we were limited to ONE audio source at a time for an input?



FYI - I tried it today.


HR20 HDMI --> 3808CI

HR20 analog --> 3808CI


DD enabled on HR 20.


Watched TV in main zone with DD.


Had analog in zone 2 simultaneously no problem.


Good luck.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dave,


"I am considering the 3808. All the talk of the Farajouda video processor chip not being as good as units with the Reon Realta chip."


For my setup, Samsung 61 inch RPTV, Pioneer 410 SD-DVD player, Panasonic BD55 blu-ray, Denon 3808 (obviously), I found for sd-dvd upconversion the best pq was by using the Denon's built in upconversion chipset to feed 480i sd-dvd from my Pioneer sd-dvd player to the Denon and let it upscale to 1080p on way to display. For blu-ray of course the bd55 does a superior job.


My humble opinion is the Denon does a very good job going from 480i to 1080p for the sd-dvd playback.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

afol....


"I finally found them. They were in the Internet Radio -> Favorites folder. "


It is confusing. Especially when there are two different places "Favorites" is used. The labeling/folder names for the internet radio piece need some attention, that's for sure. Denon has a way to go to address that particular piece in order to make it more user friendly.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Beacheshome* /forum/post/15989641
> 
> 
> I updated my 3808ci firmware last month (Feb 2009) and have not been able to "see" the gui interface to its NET/USB audio since then. Now when I select NET/USB on the receiver, instead of displaying the usual interface menu on my TV I'm getting flashing message on the TV itself stating "unsupported mode". I've gone into manual setup options and looked at assigning the appropriate HDMI input to NetUSB but it doesn't even offer options for this any longer, (as it does with all other input sources), it simply says "play" which send the TV back into "unsupported mode". Is this something anyone else has experienced or resolved??



Did you do the upgrade (Audyssey dyn. volume + dy. equalizer)? Then your problems maybe due to HDMI CEC functionality that comes with the upgrade, too. This leads to changes in the HDMI TV assignement which are described in the accompanying manual. Maybe you try switching off HDMI CEC first and checking if the problems remain.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/15994536
> 
> 
> Dave,
> 
> 
> "I am considering the 3808. All the talk of the Farajouda video processor chip not being as good as units with the Reon Realta chip."
> 
> 
> For my setup, Samsung 61 inch RPTV, Pioneer 410 SD-DVD player, Panasonic BD55 blu-ray, Denon 3808 (obviously), I found for sd-dvd upconversion the best pq was by using the Denon's built in upconversion chipset to feed 480i sd-dvd from my Pioneer sd-dvd player to the Denon and let it upscale to 1080p on way to display. For blu-ray of course the bd55 does a superior job.
> 
> 
> My humble opinion is the Denon does a very good job going from 480i to 1080p for the sd-dvd playback.



JS,

Do we select in setup menu which device is to do the decoding. or does system pick the best automatically? I have Comcast HD DVR. Would the SD programming be better decoded by the Denon, or the Mitsub. WD-73734 DLP? Any way I can tell from the specs?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15995706
> 
> 
> JS,
> 
> Do we select in setup menu which device is to do the decoding. or does system pick the best automatically? I have Comcast HD DVR. Would the SD programming be better decoded by the Denon, or the Mitsub. WD-73734 DLP? Any way I can tell from the specs?



You can turn video conversion on or off for any input you configured. And you need to select the Denon to do A(nalog) to H(DMI) conversion and/or H to H conversion generally. This setting applies to all inputs. The Denon then cannot further distinguish if it is fed with HD or SD content through a certain input. Thus, your setting for a source would affect every content that is input there.

Of course, if you want to let the Denon do the upscaling and conversion, you ought to specify the native resolution of your display in the Denon's source selection so that the signal will not get processed twice and degrade.

Then, chose which way the result looks best to you.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15996015
> 
> 
> You can turn video conversion on or off for any input you configured. And you need to select the Denon to do A(nalog) to H(DMI) conversion and/or H to H conversion generally. This setting applies to all inputs. The Denon then cannot further distinguish if it is fed with HD or SD content through a certain input. Thus, your setting for a source would affect every content that is input there.
> 
> Of course, if you want to let the Denon do the upscaling and conversion, you ought to specify the native resolution of your display in the Denon's source selection so that the signal will not get processed twice and degrade.
> 
> Then, chose which way the result looks best to you.



ES,

I do have the Denon set to A-H and I believe automatic set for the TV native resolution. Which for HDMI is...

60Hz: 480i. 480P, 720P, 1080i.

24 Hz, 30 Hz, 60Hz: 1080P

So does this setting have the Denon doing the conversion?


What setting would I use if I wanted to let the TV do the conversion to compare. Would the best way to compare be on an SD TV channel? I wonder if my current 1909 setting above has the Denon doing the conversion for (SD) DVD's played on my BD55? I do not see any problems, but if anyone has this set up and has a prefered set up, I'd be curious.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/15995706
> 
> 
> JS,
> 
> Do we select in setup menu which device is to do the decoding. or does system pick the best automatically? I have Comcast HD DVR. Would the SD programming be better decoded by the Denon, or the Mitsub. WD-73734 DLP? Any way I can tell from the specs?



Keep a couple things in mind as you go through this exercise. Not only is the TV already upscaling and deinterlacing to 1080p, your Comcast HD DVR can also upscale SD to 1080i as well of course as your BD55 upscaling to 1080p, all three of which will most likely do as good (or better) a job than the Denon will do. Also, the 3808 uses the same video chip as does your 1909 so if you've tried it on the 1909, there's not going to be any difference. IMHO, skip the Denon doing any video processing and let your other components do the job.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/15996450
> 
> 
> Keep a couple things in mind as you go through this exercise. Although the TV is already upscaling to 1080p your Comcast HD DVR can also upscale SD to 1080i, both of which will most likely do as good (or better) a job than the Denon will. Also, the 3808 uses the same video chip as does your 1909.



JD,

I thought that was what I had heard. Am I correct that the Denon manual as well as Batpig's guide took that into account in their rec. of setting the the 1909 to A-H with conversion set to automatic? Meaning, is this setting, the way to bypass the Denon doing upscaling and letting the Comcast box, TV and BD55 do the upscaling? Will the source device (BD or Comcast box automatically upscale to 1080p, then the TV just says, cool, that's my native, go right on directly through untouched (by TV converter)?


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you're only using HDMI, then AtoH has no effect as it only concerns "analog" to "HDMI" scaling. If you are using component then it should be OFF if you don't want the Denon doing any upscaling. You may have to set the Comcast HD DVR and the BD-55 to whatever resolution you want it to output/upscale to, unless they are able to detect the resolution of your TV in some kind of AUTO mode. It's a matter of preference as to how you do it (the source device or the Denon or the TV), however, whatever you send to the TV is going to be upscaled to 1080p if it's not already 1080p going in.


----------



## davekro

JD,

sources are all HDMI to 1909, then HDMI to HDTV. I don't have any problems with the PQ, so I will not mess with it.

Thanks


----------



## audiovideogeek

Watch my post get buried by this Mammoth sized thread.


I was also getting the blue screen issue but all I did was unplug all my HDMI cables, perform a soft reboot (Using Master Power button) and then I restarted the receiver. No more blue screen issues but just to be safe, I would recommend you save a backup of your receiver config file and if you have to perform a total reset, you can restore the config settings.


----------



## davekro

JD,

My Motorola Comcast box defaults to 16:9 & 1080i. So the TV would deinterlace 1080i to 1080P if the 1909 did not do it first. I could not find any reference in the 1909 manual or menus regarding video resolution/conversion. If this relates. in 'Status', 'input' and 'decode' modes are both set to auto.


Also in the BD55 set up, there is a PCM down conversion choice. I'm not sure which applies, but I have had it set to 'ON' (convert to 48Hz). My TV (WD-73734) only mentions 60Hz for digital 640x480 - 1920x1080.


'ON' - Signals are converted to 48Hz (choose when the connected equipment cannot process signals with sampling freq. of 96Hz)

'OFF' - Signals are output at 96Hz (choose when the connected equip. can process signals with sampling freq. of 96Hz.


Thanks


----------



## coolstrategist




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/15987351
> 
> 
> To anyone considering a 3808 purchase, just letting you know that SOME of the Denon authorized internet resellers are offering the 3808 receiver along with the 2500BTCI Blu-ray transport/player for $1699. You can see the complete list of authorized internet resellers on Denon's web site. Probably some 'local' stores are too. I just ordered the combo from Crutchfield and should get them by the end of the week. Not saying anything good or bad about the 2500 but if you have to pay full price for the receiver, might as well get the freebie too!
> 
> Just be sure to purchase from an 'authorized' dealer for warranty, updates, etc..



To the folks who own and know....Is the combo deal considered an average deal or a great deal?


I am mainly looking to upgrade to a nice receiver from my cheapo Denon 3802 in a spare room. I already have a Sony S550 but could use another BD player.



Based on some recent pricing I have seen it seems like this may be just an average deal and maybe I should spend $1700 for a better receiver or much less just for the 3800ci.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coolstrategist* /forum/post/16003775
> 
> 
> To the folks who own and know....Is the combo deal considered an average deal or a great deal?



From what I've seen that sounds like a below average deal.


----------



## briaetz

not bad, I paid $1758 for the same setup from an Authorized dealer and he shipped for free.


----------



## pcmike

I would continue trying to get the receiver on its own for cheaper. Not to long ago 6ave had a sale in which the receiver was $1098 shipped. The receiver isn't getting any newer.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16004613
> 
> 
> I would continue trying to get the receiver on its own for cheaper. Not to long ago 6ave had a sale in which the receiver was $1098 shipped. The receiver isn't getting any newer.



The deal is still available...I just got one yesterday.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16004613
> 
> 
> I would continue trying to get the receiver on its own for cheaper. Not to long ago 6ave had a sale in which the receiver was $1098 shipped. The receiver isn't getting any newer.



I spoke to 6Ave yesterday. That price is still good. Just tell them your are an AVS forum member and you heard they had the best price. The rep will sat, yes it is $X,oxx. Cal for the exact #. You will like it!


Edit: Well that will teach me to reply to a post, go walk the dog, THEN hit send. ;o)


----------



## ings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16005801
> 
> 
> The deal is still available...I just got one yesterday.



Might this be a hint that Denon is clearing the channel prior to introduction of a revised model?


Dave Ings,

Toronto, Canada


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ings* /forum/post/16006241
> 
> 
> Might this be a hint that Denon is clearing the channel prior to introduction of a revised model?
> 
> 
> Dave Ings,
> 
> Toronto, Canada



Somebody must know somebody, that knows somebody, who knows a person, that has a cousin, who is really close friends with a marketing guy at Denon, with loose lips!


----------



## cfraser

I doubt it. There has always been at least a few months notice before a new model is released. Though that doesn't mean there will be this time...










OTOH, the 3808 is reportedly the best selling AVR in the world, regardless of price, so from a marketing perspective: what's the hurry to "fix" anything?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ings* /forum/post/16006241
> 
> 
> Might this be a hint that Denon is clearing the channel prior to introduction of a revised model?
> 
> 
> Dave Ings,
> 
> Toronto, Canada


----------



## goodeye38135

I spoke in person with a "authorized" local Denon dealer. He told me there is at least one upper end receiver coming later this year and as of now the model number will be 4310. Don't know much about it but probably will be expensive.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16003819
> 
> 
> From what I've seen that sounds like a below average deal.



From what you have seen, please advise of an 'average' deal or 'above average' deal for the 3808/2500 combo package. My package is in transit so if I can find a better deal I might consider returning my stuff as soon as I get it...


----------



## pcmike

goodeye,


What are you not seeing in this thread? People have repeatedly in the last few posts stated that they could get the 3808 from 6ave for $1098 SHIPPED. Factor in a 2500 for $489 regular old retail price on 6ave.com and you're still less than $1699. I bet 6ave would take less than $489 on the 2500 if you talked to them.. can't imagine many people are buying those. Anyway you slice it, $1098+$489 is


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16006441
> 
> 
> From what you have seen, please advise of an 'average' deal or 'above average' deal for the 3808/2500 combo package. My package is in transit so if I can find a better deal I might consider returning my stuff as soon as I get it...



Why do you want a combo? Take a look at the post just 6 or so prior to this, then look around for the lowest price you can find on the 2500BTCI, it should be around or under $450.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ings* /forum/post/16006241
> 
> 
> Might this be a hint that Denon is clearing the channel prior to introduction of a revised model?
> 
> 
> Dave Ings,
> 
> Toronto, Canada



My guess is that Denon views the 3808 + the Feature Pack as a "semi" 3809 so I wouldn't be surprised if another year passes before a new replacement model is released.


----------



## Fanaticalism




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16006602
> 
> 
> Why do you want a combo? Take a look at the post just 6 or so prior to this, then look around for the lowest price you can find on the 2500BTCI, it should be around or under $450.



Don't know if it is still the same price, but BB had the 2500 for less than what you have quoted.


----------



## BOB HAN

Is anyone using the 3808ci with NHT Classic Three's up front. If so, do feel the receiver has enough power to drive them without over extending? Do you like the sound quality? Other issues?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/16006896
> 
> 
> Don't know if it is still the same price, but BB had the 2500 for less than what you have quoted.



You mean *under* $450?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16004613
> 
> 
> The receiver isn't getting any newer.



True, but in Australia the RRP (Recommended Retail Price; same as MSRP I think) was increased by a few hundred AUD.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16006320
> 
> 
> ...the 38080 is reportedly the best selling AVR in the world, regardless of price, so from a marketing perspective: what's the hurry to "fix" anything?



Do you have any web links or articles that have reported this (or is a comment from Denon or Denon re-seller)?


blairy


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16006595
> 
> 
> goodeye,
> 
> 
> What are you not seeing in this thread? People have repeatedly in the last few posts stated that they could get the 3808 from 6ave for $1098 SHIPPED. Factor in a 2500 for $489 regular old retail price on 6ave.com and you're still less than $1699. I bet 6ave would take less than $489 on the 2500 if you talked to them.. can't imagine many people are buying those. Anyway you slice it, $1098+$489 is
> 
> 
> I got the part about 6th Ave having a great deal. I just thought that since he didn't throw out any numbers maybe he saw the combo for $1300 or so. Rest assured I'll be on the phone today with 6th Ave trying to get that deal. I don't really care about the Blu-ray player but all the PRINT ads show $1699 with a "free" 2500 Blu-ray player so I thought I was getting a great deal. Even 6th Ave shows the combo at $2298. If I get the $1098 deal or anything close, I'm in...


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16007747
> 
> 
> I got the part about 6th Ave having a great deal. I just thought that since he didn't throw out any numbers maybe he saw the combo for $1300 or so. Rest assured I'll be on the phone today with 6th Ave trying to get that deal. I don't really care about the Blu-ray player but all the PRINT ads show $1699 with a "free" 2500 Blu-ray player so I thought I was getting a great deal. Even 6th Ave shows the combo at $2298. If I get the $1098 deal or anything close, I'm in...



Contact Scott at x8632


----------



## jameslrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmitchguru* /forum/post/15828945
> 
> 
> Has anymore gotten sirius to work on the AVC-3808CI with the feature pack upgrade?
> 
> 
> I have a Starmate 4 with the SCHDOC1P home dock (with RS232 connector) and connected it all up and I can get audio through the rca cables, but the Denon says "Check Sirius Tuner" and nothing I have tried seems to work.... so I can't control the sirius receiver from the denon.
> 
> 
> The RS232 cable from the dock has a female DB9 just like the receiver so I had to use a gender changer... I have tried several different gender changers as well as a custom adapter I built that is straight through as well as a null-modem type configuration but nothing seems to work.



I also got the "check Sirius tuner" message but now have a connection. I have a Sportster 5, Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit SCHDOC1P and the Denon AVR-4308CI. The Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. The Denon also has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. I went to RadioShack and purchased a male to male gender changer ($9.99) to connect the two. Still got the "check sirius tuner" message. I went back to Radioshack and purchased a null modem ($9.99) and connected it along with the gender changer. I now have music! All is working as expected. (BTW, also plugged in the analog R/L RCA plugs into the VCR/Ipod inputs). In the Denon menus I had to change Ipod assign to "none" and then Sirius to "assign". I then got a Sirius icon with the same controls as you get with the XM icon. This was after I had already completed the firmware upgrade. I then used the Denon web controller (went to a computer on my home network) and typed in the IP address of the Denon in the Internet Explorer address bar. I was able to go into the menus for the Denon sirius controls and assign my station pre-sets. If you have not used the Denon web controller I advise this to compete the set up of your music from sirius, vtuner, rhapsody, hd radio, internet radio, etc. Hope this works for you as well.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/15993828
> 
> 
> FYI - I tried it today.
> 
> 
> HR20 HDMI --> 3808CI
> 
> HR20 analog --> 3808CI
> 
> 
> DD enabled on HR 20.
> 
> 
> Watched TV in main zone with DD.
> 
> 
> Had analog in zone 2 simultaneously no problem.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Excellent. Thanks, I've been BUSY!


James


----------



## mastermaybe

My largest hiccups are still occurring while trying to adjust individual INPUTS. Is this thinking correct?: When I select an Input from the GUI menu, are all the INDIVIDUAL adjustments that can be made going to occur by continuing to the RIGHT, or have I essentially selected that input for changes EVERYWHERE I go in the GUI until I select another? I know some adjustments are obivous sys-wide adj's, but some are trickier. I'm currently at work so I don't have any ready examples, but there's quite a few (mainly audio options that pop up that make me wonder if I'm merely adjusting for ONE source or ALL of them. Actually, I think the HDMI scaling setting may be one of these options. Now, I know I should be able to choose the setting for the EACH HDMI input, but my recollection is telling me that it's NOT in the input source selection menu and is chosen elsewhere in the GUI.?!


Is this making any sense to anyone? These probs alone are making me itchy to try Command 3808, but I'm not terribly cpu savvy and I'm fearing I'll jack everything up!


Could anyone sum up what Command 3808 does so much better anyways (I've yet to interface with the 3808 through the i-net).


thanks!


James


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16007479
> 
> 
> True, but in Australia the RRP (Recommended Retail Price; same as MSRP I think) was increased by a few hundred AUD.



This might be a result of currency exchange rates. I believe the AUD has decreased in value when compared to the US $ (not surprising, as the US $ has been killed over the last couple of years), but I'm not sure what has happended when compared to the yen.


----------



## ppasteur

For anyone that has got a new 3808ci recently, is the feature pack installed, or are we still having to go the "pay for it and get a rebate someday" route. I just bought a unit from 6TH Ave to be delivered next week. The guy I talked to insisted that the latest units that they have, and that currently are shipping, have the feature pack pre-installed. I am curious to see what people that have gotten recent shipments are actually seeing.


Phil


----------



## pcmike

Mine was "the latest" a month ago... some 4 months after the feature pack came out or whatever and it still didn't have the feature pack installed.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16009305
> 
> 
> Excellent. Thanks, I've been BUSY!
> 
> 
> James



No problem.


You got me curious so even though I don't have a zone 2, I created one out of a set of wireless headphones hooked up to the zone 2 pre-outs. I assumed it would work just based on the REC OUT experience I had previously.


I actually do have a zone 2 but it's hooked up to another receiver, so this may just be the encouragement I need to fish some wires down the wall.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16006392
> 
> 
> I spoke in person with a "authorized" local Denon dealer. He told me there is at least one upper end receiver coming later this year and as of now the model number will be 4310. Don't know much about it but probably will be expensive.



Best guess .... May - 1910, 3810 ; Sep - 4310


More info should be available in a few weeks regarding May releases.


----------



## rtwilbur

if anyone is interested, my year old, babied/mint 3808 is on eBay....free shipping even!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250387685535


----------



## mleboeuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16011907
> 
> 
> For anyone that has got a new 3808ci recently, is the feature pack installed, or are we still having to go the "pay for it and get a rebate someday" route. I just bought a unit from 6TH Ave to be delivered next week. The guy I talked to insisted that the latest units that they have, and that currently are shipping, have the feature pack pre-installed. I am curious to see what people that have gotten recent shipments are actually seeing.
> 
> 
> Phil



I just purchased my 3808CI from 6th Ave. It arrived last week and while the firmware was completely up to date, the added features were not installed. Im currently waiting for my upgrade authorization


----------



## Scott6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mleboeuf* /forum/post/16015009
> 
> 
> I just purchased my 3808CI from 6th Ave. It arrived last week and while the firmware was completely up to date, the added features were not installed. Im currently waiting for my upgrade authorization



I think its odd that Denon updated the firmware but for some reason didn't decide to add the updated features. I'm going to try to get in touch with Denon and see if they are in fact installing the features on the newer shipments.


----------



## leemathre

I bought a 3808CI within the last month and while I was waiting for it to arrive, I e-mailed Denon asking if the Feature pack was installed on the new receivers. I received an answer from Denon indicating that it was not (verified when I got mine) and that it would not be pre-installed in the future either.


----------



## toddtrues

I recently upgraded to the 3808 from the 4306. I have a mac mini where all my music is stored. When I play mac mini source on both zone 1 and zone 2, zone 2 produces a delay which makes it sound like total garbage. I have the mac mini connected to the receiver via an optical cable for sound and dvi --> hdmi for video. This configuration worked great on my 4306.


Any suggestions would be a great help.


----------



## cfraser

Interesting re the feature pack installation (or not). Maybe it's a way to force you to register, or something like that??


If you get in contact with the right Denon person, they can authorise the upgrade on the spot from the code you give them from the AVR feature upgrade page. It didn't seem to be a problem for me...I don't know why there are hoops. The can tell from the code whether the AVR qualifies or not, the update would only work on that one AVR, etc...


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mleboeuf* /forum/post/16015009
> 
> 
> I just purchased my 3808CI from 6th Ave. It arrived last week and while the firmware was completely up to date, the added features were not installed. Im currently waiting for my upgrade authorization



The good: I'm glad that I paid the $100 upgrade fee up front because Audyssey has made a _huge_ difference in making my old speakers and sub sound very nice, even at higher volumes than ever before.


The bad: I sit here still waiting for my $100 rebate about a month after I sent it in.


----------



## Gary J

You also have Audyssey Room EQ without the upgrade. In fact the higher the volume the less difference Dynamic EQ makes.


----------



## pcmike

I'm still waiting for my freaking $100 rebate a month after and apparently Denon is "waiting for funding" before they release my check that was "processed and printed on the 17th." What kind of crap is that? Send me my damn money already.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16021482
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my freaking $100 rebate a month after and apparently Denon is "waiting for funding" before they release my check that was "processed and printed on the 17th." What kind of crap is that? Send me my damn money already.



Yeah! What is this, a Bernie Madoff-type scam?


----------



## tkhater

Hi all:

I am trying to set up a Harmony remote, and have a question. Is there any way to set zone 2 to "source" via the remote? Cannot seem to find any way...


Thanks


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16021306
> 
> 
> You also have Audyssey Room EQ without the upgrade. In fact the higher the volume the less difference Dynamic EQ makes.



The biggest improvement for me was probably due to the 3808 itself. I was using an inexpensive digital receiver I got at a warehouse store a long time ago, and over the years I simply lost interest in listening to music because my ears literally ached before I made it through a CD, even at lower volumes. Then last month the 3808 came into my life, and with Audyssey to boot! Now I can listen to several CDs in a row and enjoy the last as much as the first, and at much louder levels than was possible before. Thank you for that Denon - now where's my rebate check?!?


----------



## ings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16021482
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for my freaking $100 rebate a month ... What kind of crap is that?



The charade of consumer electronics rebates is well known. If they (any company, not just Denon) really wanted to give you a discount they'd give it to you at the cash. For this reason, I never price a rebate into a purchase decision. I've learned the hard way several times.


----------



## pcmike

ings,


That's why I used a credit card. I'm not really worried. They definitely processed it and issued the check, they just haven't sent it yet pending "funding." I'll eventually get it, its just a matter of when. So while I somewhat agree with you, I've never been completely burned on rebates.. I've always gotten them eventually. Sometimes I even got hundreds of dollars extra after having to wait a very long time, so its not all _bad_.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16021584
> 
> 
> Yeah! What is this, a Bernie Madoff-type scam?



Not even close. If it was, Denon would have to collect $100 from every person living in the U.S., twice.







The 3808 didn't sell quite that well.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16019667
> 
> 
> Interesting re the feature pack installation (or not). Maybe it's a way to force you to register, or something like that??
> 
> 
> If you get in contact with the right Denon person, they can authorise the upgrade on the spot from the code you give them from the AVR feature upgrade page. It didn't seem to be a problem for me..



Would you tell me how you went about finding the "right" Denon person, or maybe who specifically you talked to, so I could track them down?


I paid for the feature pack on my first 3808ci and got no rebate. Even after I jumped through all of their hoops via the web page, it took way too long (from my perspective) to get to the point where I could actually download it. Now this was right after they released the firmware for the features. I though that the fact it was early in the process caused the wait time. Now, months later, people are still waiting periods of time to get the authorization to actually download the features ?? If I could at least, avoid the wait it would be nice...even though it looks like it will take way too long for me to get my rebate for the "free" upgrade

















BTW, if they are going to provide this for free, I can't see why they don't just install it and save themselves the time and money that it costs to process the damn rebates.


----------



## leemathre

I did not go the rebate route, I decided to send in the paperwork and wait for authorization. I was able to download the upgrade in less than two weeks from the date I mailed the request. I discovered that the download was available a couple of days before Deneon sent me an e-mail informing me that it had been authorized. I think the delay people are complaining about is primarily waiting for a rebate.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leemathre* /forum/post/16024805
> 
> 
> I did not go the rebate route, I decided to send in the paperwork and wait for authorization. I was able to download the upgrade in less than two weeks from the date I mailed the request. I discovered that the download was available a couple of days before Deneon sent me an e-mail informing me that it had been authorized. I think the delay people are complaining about is primarily waiting for a rebate.




This was a method that I was not aware of. How do I find out about it? (please)?


Phil


----------



## dave_sj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16025087
> 
> 
> This was a method that I was not aware of. How do I find out about it? (please)?
> 
> 
> Phil



Even though I got my 3808ci back in September, I didn't apply for the free ugrade until February. I didn't want to go through the rebate process so I was willing to wait a week (or two, or three, ...) for the authorization. I had thought I had registered and filled out forms back in December, but it turns out that I hadn't done what I needed to do. I called the number on the claim form and found Wesley to be *extremely* helpful. I think Wesley handles all of the Denon feature upgrade applications. I emailed PDF versions of all of the paperwork back to Wesley and followed up with postal mailing the paperwork. I sent the form out on Feb 5 and received my approval via email on Feb 17. So it took me 12 days to be notified that I could get the feature upgrade. I actually downloaded the night before I received the confirmation email. I can't emphasize enough how helpful and responsive Wesley was to my calls and emails.










Go to http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp and click on the link where the text says, "Denon claim form - Feature Package Promo." That will bring up a claimform PDF document to fill out. For questions call 866-704-2151 or check on-line at http://www.acbpromotions.com/denon as it says on the form. The form also says to go to www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/firmware.pdf for instructions on how to retrieve your "Upgrade ID" from your AVR.


I hope this helps.


-Dave


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16024723
> 
> 
> Would you tell me how you went about finding the "right" Denon person, or maybe who specifically you talked to, so I could track them down?



Since I'm in Canada, not only do I talk to different people, but perhaps the procedure is different. Much smaller market, perhaps less rigid controls due to virtually no Denon "gray market" here?? Not to mention the 3808s cost a helluva lot more so maybe they figure they've made their $$ regardless...


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tkhater* /forum/post/16022015
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> I am trying to set up a Harmony remote, and have a question. Is there any way to set zone 2 to "source" via the remote? Cannot seem to find any way...
> 
> 
> Thanks




I have a harmony one and was pondering the same question, but it works just as well as a "device" I guess. I just set up a couple of activities for it (apple tv and direct tv) and thats that. BTW: be sure to select "leave unused devices 'on' " to ensure you don't shut down your main zone/other equip being used!


James


----------



## djnuss

Was sitting watching tv and suddenly no sound! I thought perhaps it was Directv so I changed the channel- no luck, changed to a different dvr- no luck, played a blu ray- nope. So I fire up the menu and try the speaker level set and still no sound even as it rotated through the speakers. Any ideas what to try??? I used the hard power button and even unplugged it for a bit with no change. Good thing it is under warranty still....


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djnuss* /forum/post/16030142
> 
> 
> Was sitting watching tv and suddenly no sound! I thought perhaps it was Directv so I changed the channel- no luck, changed to a different dvr- no luck, played a blu ray- nope. So I fire up the menu and try the speaker level set and still no sound even as it rotated through the speakers. Any ideas what to try??? I used the hard power button and even unplugged it for a bit with no change. Good thing it is under warranty still....



You might try resetting the micro-processor...explained somewhere in the owners manual. Different than a power reset and returns everything to default. Last option kind of thing. Good luck.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16024723
> 
> 
> Would you tell me how you went about finding the "right" Denon person, or maybe who specifically you talked to, so I could track them down?
> 
> 
> I paid for the feature pack on my first 3808ci and got no rebate. Even after I jumped through all of their hoops via the web page, it took way too long (from my perspective) to get to the point where I could actually download it. Now this was right after they released the firmware for the features. I though that the fact it was early in the process caused the wait time. Now, months later, people are still waiting periods of time to get the authorization to actually download the features ?? If I could at least, avoid the wait it would be nice...even though it looks like it will take way too long for me to get my rebate for the "free" upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if they are going to provide this for free, I can't see why they don't just install it and save themselves the time and money that it costs to process the damn rebates.



I wanted to ask if they were installing this 'package' with recently purchased 3808's. Anyone buy from 6Ave or (other) in past month with 'upgrade already installed? If not, What in the sam heck is Denon's reason for NOT installing it? It's been out for a loooong time. This kind of free upgrade is usually for people who bought before the upgrade was available. Who TF keeps selling an 'Add On' to New production units??? Or does Denon have a wharehouse filled with 3808's built long ago? Anyone buy a 3808 recently that shows a date of manufacture?


----------



## davekro

I am trying to determine if some of the items I see listed for the 3808 that are not listed for the 2809, would be benificial (enough for me) to jump up to the 3808. Mostly I'm listing things that I do not understand what they are. If anyone can explain either what the item is or how it 'is better' than not having (on 2809).. The comparison was made from printouts of each receiver's specs from the Denon site. I've heard the 'comparison' page is full of errors. I don't know if the individual spec sheets from the Denon site are dubious as well?


1) Dolby Digital plus?

2) Video conversion- Analog to HDMI ... Y/ with scaling ?

3) HDMI Video Outputs *1080P (blank for 3808, but 2809 & 1909 show '√*'. What is this about?

4) Front A/B selector not listed. Is that because it may be under the front door?

5) PC set up control capability

6) Hmmmn. 1909 thru 3808 all have the Faroudaja FLI2310. Bummer no upgrade with 3808.







(

7) Enhanced Power Amp assignment?

8) USB port with HDD Support HQV?

9) HDMI inputs not listed! But I think it has 4, correct?

10) Dolby DIgital, dts and DSP MOdes- Analog Devices, HammerHead SHARC?

11) 24-bit/192-Khz DACs- Buur-Brown PCM-1791... PCM-1791A - 2x8 channels. ( 2809 says DSD-1608)?

12)How is the DM-A405 a better microphone than the A409?

13)Dual Surround mode speaker selector. How would you use this in normal AV listening?

14) AND the Graphic User Interface (GUI). Is this just a better version of the lower models menus screens, where it has pretty icons, etc. What other if any uses does the GUI have? It sound cool, but if it is just a fancier menus, maybe not THAT much. ;o)


Any insights as to what these features or characteristics are on the 3808 would be very helpful. I'm trying to see if the 3808 has features meaningful to me for the extra expense. Hard to say when I do not know what the feature does.







I've been told not to buy an AVR for poer but for features you want. So, need to find out if I want 'em. If you want to add why feature 'x' is good to have, that would be great!

Thanks










Analog devices


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16031110
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask if they were installing this 'package' with recently purchased 3808's. Anyone buy from 6Ave or (other) in past month with 'upgrade already installed? If not, What in the sam heck is Denon's reason for NOT installing it? It's been out for a loooong time. This kind of free upgrade is usually for people who bought before the upgrade was available. Who TF keeps selling an 'Add On' to New production units??? Or does Denon have a wharehouse filled with 3808's built long ago? Anyone buy a 3808 recently that shows a date of manufacture?



I just received a 3808 from 6th Ave this week. The current firmware of the unit is v01.69. This version of software was released Apr 2008. Rather disappointing to get a unit so "long in the tooth". Based on the firmware upgrade instructions there are units with v 1.73 which was released July 2008 and v 1.95 which was released Sept 2008. No firmware update is needed if you have v1.95.


Does anyone know if the firmware upgrade can be made without the unit hooked up to a display (only an ethernet connection)? Unfortunately you can't submit the form for getting the free feature pack until you gather the upgrade ID # and you can't get the upgrade ID # off your unit until your firmware is current.


My HT is not yet ready to be connected up with the 3808 however I would like to submit my feature pack form to start the approval process. Any recommendations?


----------



## goodeye38135

Heatwave3,

I don't know the answer to your question but maybe you can find it here somewhere:

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...date%2FUpgrade 


I am getting my 3808 (from 6th ave) tomorrow. I'll post the firmware version when I find out.. I noticed on the Denon feature pack claim form the mailing address is a PO box in Memphis ,TN. Well, that's where I live so I wonder if there is a physical address I could go to to speed this process up. Probably not.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16031580
> 
> 
> I just received a 3808 from 6th Ave this week. The current firmware of the unit is v01.69. This version of software was released Apr 2008. Rather disappointing to get a unit so "long in the tooth". Based on the firmware upgrade instructions there are units with v 1.73 which was released July 2008 and v 1.95 which was released Sept 2008. No firmware update is needed if you have v1.95.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the firmware upgrade can be made without the unit hooked up to a display (only an ethernet connection)? Unfortunately you can't submit the form for getting the free feature pack until you gather the upgrade ID # and you can't get the upgrade ID # off your unit until your firmware is current.
> 
> 
> My HT is not yet ready to be connected up with the 3808 however I would like to submit my feature pack form to start the approval process. Any recommendations?



April 2008! ! ! Does Denon have a lot of freight containers from China, Korea or wherever going back a year's worth of production??? If that is the case: 1) Is a 'mfgd a year' ago quite considered new? 2) Maybe there is a years worth of production sitting around because they did not slow production (or couldn't cancel orders) when the economy started skidding to a halt. 3) Certainly no down side to buying used for a good price, as opposed to buying a "year old new unit". If Denon announced a 3810 with a years backlog of 3808 inventory, boy would those 3808 prices drop like a rock! Big IF all that is true (years stock o/h), It would not seem like Denon would release a new version until the overstock was lessened.


Any thoughts from you folks who are much more familiar with Denon's workings?


Anyone else bought a 3808 lately? What is your mfg. date and firmware version?


I can't wait to hear "The REST of the story!" Where's Paul Harvey when you need him? (may he rest in peace)


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16031655
> 
> 
> Heatwave3,
> 
> I don't know the answer to your question but maybe you can find it here somewhere:
> 
> http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...date%2FUpgrade
> 
> 
> I am getting my 3808 (from 6th ave) tomorrow. I'll post the firmware version when I find out.. I noticed on the Denon feature pack claim form the mailing address is a PO box in Memphis ,TN. Well, that's where I live so I wonder if there is a physical address I could go to to speed this process up. Probably not.



Goodeye,

Stop buy there and report back if you see stacks of sea containers behind, but dwarfing the building!


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16031580
> 
> 
> I just received a 3808 from 6th Ave this week. The current firmware of the unit is v01.69. This version of software was released Apr 2008. Rather disappointing to get a unit so "long in the tooth". Based on the firmware upgrade instructions there are units with v 1.73 which was released July 2008 and v 1.95 which was released Sept 2008. No firmware update is needed if you have v1.95.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the firmware upgrade can be made without the unit hooked up to a display (only an ethernet connection)? Unfortunately you can't submit the form for getting the free feature pack until you gather the upgrade ID # and you can't get the upgrade ID # off your unit until your firmware is current.
> 
> 
> My HT is not yet ready to be connected up with the 3808 however I would like to submit my feature pack form to start the approval process. Any recommendations?



I upgraded mine while it was in my office, hooked up solely to the ethernet......no problem at all.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/16032652
> 
> 
> I upgraded mine while it was in my office, hooked up solely to the ethernet......no problem at all.



Thank you...I see now. In the instructions there are pictures of the TV display as well as the front panel of the 3808. I didn't realize that these show the firmware upgrade steps using both approaches. Looks like I'll be able to do the firmware upgrade this evening with nothing more than power and an ethernet connection.


Thanks again for sharing that the firmware upgrade can be done without connecting up the whole system.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16031337
> 
> 
> I am trying to determine if some of the items I see listed for the 3808 that are not listed for the 2809, would be benificial (enough for me) to jump up to the 3808. Mostly I'm listing things that I do not understand what they are. If anyone can explain either what the item is or how it 'is better' than not having (on 2809).. The comparison was made from printouts of each receiver's specs from the Denon site. I've heard the 'comparison' page is full of errors. I don't know if the individual spec sheets from the Denon site are dubious as well?
> 
> 
> 1) Dolby Digital plus?
> 
> 2) Video conversion- Analog to HDMI ... Y/ with scaling ?
> 
> 3) HDMI Video Outputs *1080P (blank for 3808, but 2809 & 1909 show '√*'. What is this about?
> 
> 4) Front A/B selector not listed. Is that because it may be under the front door?
> 
> 5) PC set up control capability
> 
> 6) Hmmmn. 1909 thru 3808 all have the Faroudaja FLI2310. Bummer no upgrade with 3808.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> 7) Enhanced Power Amp assignment?
> 
> 8) USB port with HDD Support HQV?
> 
> 9) HDMI inputs not listed! But I think it has 4, correct?
> 
> 10) Dolby DIgital, dts and DSP MOdes- Analog Devices, HammerHead SHARC?
> 
> 11) 24-bit/192-Khz DACs- Buur-Brown PCM-1791... PCM-1791A - 2x8 channels. ( 2809 says DSD-1608)?
> 
> 12)How is the DM-A405 a better microphone than the A409?
> 
> 13)Dual Surround mode speaker selector. How would you use this in normal AV listening?
> 
> 14) AND the Graphic User Interface (GUI). Is this just a better version of the lower models menus screens, where it has pretty icons, etc. What other if any uses does the GUI have? It sound cool, but if it is just a fancier menus, maybe not THAT much. ;o)
> 
> 
> Any insights as to what these features or characteristics are on the 3808 would be very helpful. I'm trying to see if the 3808 has features meaningful to me for the extra expense. Hard to say when I do not know what the feature does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told not to buy an AVR for poer but for features you want. So, need to find out if I want 'em. If you want to add why feature 'x' is good to have, that would be great!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analog devices



1) Not too important as it ist still a lossy codec and both 2809 and 3808 support lossless HD codecs which is really important. BTW, from the German Denon Homepage, both support it)

2) If you use analog video sources like VCR this might be important to you depending on the upscaling and de-interlacing capabilities of your TV (or beamer).

3) 3808 has the same HDMI output capabilities (1.3a, 1080i, 1080p/60 and 1080p/24) as the other ones as far as I know, but I'm not completely sure about this and what that asterisk stands for.

4) Has something to do with different speaker assignement scenarios. Better check the manuals for details on that, they can be dowloaded at Denon's

5) 3808 has built-in network including a webserver so you can configure it via PC. For me, a definitive PLUS with such highly configurable AVRs. Delivers the opportunity for online-firmware-updates, too which is a BIG PLUS, again.

6) Picture quality is fine with me (3808 here)

7) Bi-Wiring and Bi-Amping settings allowed. Extremely useful for audiophile people with good speakers.

8) 3808 replays picture and video off an USB source, 2809 seems not to.

9) You're right.

10) You better goggle for them. Tons of technical data

11) I don't read you there

12) dunno

13) don't know either

14) Mostly cosmetical differences. A good GUI is definitively useful with tho many features. I bet you'll find some screenshots here. www.area-dvd.de when you search for 2809 test (german site, sorry)


Hope it helps and not too many mistakes here, have fun!


----------



## ShannonT

I've searched through this thread and didn't find anything on this, I hope I didn't miss it.


I tested a DTS ES 6.1 movie last night. While I do get sound from the surround back speakers, the input does not show the 6th channel. I show "Multi Ch in" and only 5.1 speaker icons are lit. I did select DTS ES 6.1 from the DVDs setup menu.


Shouldn't I be seeing an icon for the surround back channel on the channel input on the left side of the display?


Denon AVR-3808

Toshiba HD-A2 via HDMI (set to output PCM)

Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16031337
> 
> 
> 4) Front A/B selector not listed. Is that because it may be under the front door?



I know my 2808 does have additional speaker inputs for additional front A/B's while my 3808 does not (so I'd have to surmise the 2809 also has additional front A/B inputs)


----------



## earthbound

I just talked to Leslie (Wesley? anyway, she is a she) at the rebate place (she does not work for Denon) and the checks are going out and should be received next week. I was concerned because the online web site couldn't find me to which she said that it doesn't work right and can't find anybody.


The deal with the funds not being available is that Denon gives the rebate company a bunch of money, then when that runs low they request more $$ from Denon. She said they just got new funds, and that Denon always pays, so everybody can calm down because the check is in the mail (no really, it is!).


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16031110
> 
> 
> I wanted to ask if they were installing this 'package' with recently purchased 3808's. Anyone buy from 6Ave or (other) in past month with 'upgrade already installed? If not, What in the sam heck is Denon's reason for NOT installing it? It's been out for a loooong time. This kind of free upgrade is usually for people who bought before the upgrade was available. Who TF keeps selling an 'Add On' to New production units??? Or does Denon have a wharehouse filled with 3808's built long ago? Anyone buy a 3808 recently that shows a date of manufacture?



They have no reason to install them on units when their promotion indicates that they will stop giving the package away for free sometime in 2009.


Brandon


----------



## clearview31

Im still having problem with my unit. Back story after a couple of hours my unit went dead. I took it to a repair center where it was fixed. when I got the unit back the db levels are all super low in output. The only source which is coming out at a normal level is the net radio. I sent the unit to denon and they couldnt find anything wrong.


For comparisons: net radio at -30 db is producing 76-78 decibels

direct tv or blu ray at -30 db is about 54-56 decibels

Ive tried using the hdmi for output as well as digital and analog


At refrence level at 0 db my sources are giving me 84 decibels


Can anyone give me a comparison of what kind of levels they get normally


When I compare my unit to my older 50w pioneer unit again the difference in sound level is nite and day.


I hope someone can shed some light on this matter........


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/16034386
> 
> 
> when I got the unit back the db levels are all super low in output. The only source which is coming out at a normal level is the net radio. I sent the unit to denon and they couldnt find anything wrong.



Have you checked the source input sensitivity in the settings? You set it individually for each source...


----------



## clearview31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16034636
> 
> 
> Have you checked the source input sensitivity in the settings? You set it individually for each source...



Yes everything is set at 0 across the board.


The output transistors are what were replaced when the unit first failed if that helps at all?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/16033048
> 
> 
> 1)
> 
> Hope it helps and not too many mistakes here, have fun!



Eyespy,


Danke!


Tschüs


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/16034658
> 
> 
> Yes everything is set at 0 across the board.
> 
> 
> The output transistors are what were replaced when the unit first failed if that helps at all?



You can always try bumping them up above 0? If you list the particular source equipment maybe someone else could compare their levels for the same equipment for you... Just for the record, how are you measuring the output levels?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16034262
> 
> 
> They have no reason to install them on units when their promotion indicates that they will stop giving the package away for free sometime in 2009.
> 
> 
> Brandon



A) Can you (or anyone) think of a reason Denon would 'really' end their free package promo on March 31, as is currently shown? I think it has been extended from a previous 'end date'. I guess I might see how Denon would think giving something 'free' away with a purchase of a 3808, might stimulate sales. That Denon would let that promo 'go away' at this late stage of the 3808's life cycle, would seem very hard to believe.


Anyone have similar or differing thoughts on this?


B) Anyone know or have thoughts on why new 3808 purchases have the April 2008 firmware version (1.69)? Either these units were all manufactured back then, or Denon does not bother to make even a minor change to production to upgrade a firmware version? If they did not have all these units built back then (in Korea at Sherwood plant?), maybe they bought an extremely huge lot of the chips with the v. 1.69 (original ??) and never intended production units to ship with any other firmware version.


I believe Denon 'specs' it's units to an outside company (Sherwood Korea), so maybe they don't have the production flexabilty to make changes. But that STILL seems strange.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_sj* /forum/post/16026517
> 
> 
> Even though I got my 3808ci back in September, I didn't apply for the free ugrade until February. I didn't want to go through the rebate process so I was willing to wait a week (or two, or three, ...) for the authorization. Go to http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp and click on the link where the text says, "Denon claim form - Feature Package Promo."
> 
> I hope this helps.-Dave



Thanks Dave. Great information! I will have everything ready so when I get the new 3808ci next Tuesday, I can get the info from it and start the process.


Phil


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/16034386
> 
> 
> Im still having problem with my unit. Back story after a couple of hours my unit went dead. I took it to a repair center where it was fixed. when I got the unit back the db levels are all super low in output. The only source which is coming out at a normal level is the net radio. I sent the unit to denon and they couldnt find anything wrong.
> 
> 
> For comparisons: net radio at -30 db is producing 76-78 decibels
> 
> direct tv or blu ray at -30 db is about 54-56 decibels
> 
> Ive tried using the hdmi for output as well as digital and analog
> 
> 
> At refrence level at 0 db my sources are giving me 84 decibels
> 
> 
> Can anyone give me a comparison of what kind of levels they get normally
> 
> 
> When I compare my unit to my older 50w pioneer unit again the difference in sound level is nite and day.
> 
> 
> I hope someone can shed some light on this matter........



The source input levels are to even out the output volume between sources. You should change them to give you similar listening levels from each source.


If you have the DEQ/DVOL upgrade your output should be 75dB (reference level) when the volume knob is at 0.


How are you measuring?


----------



## clearview31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16034805
> 
> 
> You can always try bumping them up above 0? If you list the particular source equipment maybe someone else could compare their levels for the same equipment for you... Just for the record, how are you measuring the output levels?




I am using the analog radio shack meter


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/16035282
> 
> 
> I am using the analog radio shack meter



C weighted slow?


Using a reference disk? Have you tried the internal tones? Do you have the upgrade?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/16033050
> 
> 
> I've searched through this thread and didn't find anything on this, I hope I didn't miss it.
> 
> 
> I tested a DTS ES 6.1 movie last night. While I do get sound from the surround back speakers, the input does not show the 6th channel. I show "Multi Ch in" and only 5.1 speaker icons are lit. I did select DTS ES 6.1 from the DVDs setup menu.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't I be seeing an icon for the surround back channel on the channel input on the left side of the display?
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808
> 
> Toshiba HD-A2 via HDMI (set to output PCM)
> 
> Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King




This is because you are inputting LPCM to the 3808. If you change your A2 output to bitstream, you will indeed see the ES display and correct speaker icons on the 3808.


Totally OT, and I am a big DTS fan and always choose it when an option, but on *most* of the LOTR DVDs (the ones with both DD and DTS) the Dolby sound is actually superior to the DTS...this is a very rare occurrence, so rare that LOTR is memorable for it to HT technophiles.


Edit: but that is a good question about why the speaker icon for the back channel didn't appear on the input with LPCM, since it is 6.1 ES Discrete. I never noticed that, since I always use bitstream output with DVDs. Will check it later tonight...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16035304
> 
> 
> Wryker,
> 
> I) I went to look at pics. of 2809 & 3808 backs. The 2809 has front A & B speaker outputs. The 3808 does not have B spkr. outputs, but has "Surround B" speaker outputs. Does anyone know how "Surround B" speakers would be used in practice?



Surround B are designed for long rooms. Think of all the speakers on the walls of theaters. They are fed from the surround A amp. They are not assignable.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16035166
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave. Great information! I will have everything ready so when I get the new 3808ci next Tuesday, I can get the info from it and start the process.
> 
> 
> Phil



Phil and Goodeye,

Please post here what firmware version your new 6Ave 3808's shipped with.


Goodeye,

An exciting day today? Nice to get it just before the week end to mess with it, huh?


----------



## clearview31

Does this make sense?


My unit was running really loud at -30 (then ultimately crashed)

Now that its repaired its sounds low to me but thats only cause it was over loud before,

so in that thought for a normal decent loud level my receiver is probably in the -10-20 range, which is normal for a unit working properly


I am getting 84 decibels with the unit at 0 db



Does anyone notice a difference in sound levels being much higher with the net radio?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clearview31* /forum/post/16035796
> 
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> 
> My unit was running really loud at -30 (then ultimately crashed)
> 
> Now that its repaired its sounds low to me but thats only cause it was over loud before,
> 
> so in that thought for a normal decent loud level my receiver is probably in the -10-20 range, which is normal for a unit working properly
> 
> 
> I am getting 84 decibels with the unit at 0 db
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone notice a difference in sound levels being much higher with the net radio?



OH Hell yes - when i put the Net Radio on i need to turn it WAY down to @-40. I have a HDTivo and Comcast so for TV shows I'm @-10 to -9. For the free podcasts available to download/subscribe to from TiVo I have to turn those down to @-30 since those are very loud too. BD's I'm around -8.


----------



## clearview31

Thanks for the replies. I guess thats it now my unit is functioning normal and this is what the volume should sound like.........


Time to setup and finally enjoy


----------



## general23cmp

I have had my 3808 for about 2 weeks now and love it, but have just noticed a problem. My Wii is connected to my 3808 using the crappy, standard composite cable (yellow, red, and white rca jacks), but that is Ok with me. I have the 3808 setup to pass through the signal with no processing. When I boot the Wii up, everything looks fine and runs fine with the exception of my virtual console downloaded nes games. I have three of them (Zelda, Donkey Kong, and Punch Out) and when i go to them, they appear to load, but there is no image. i hear the sound fine. I believe this to be a problem with the 3808 since this all worked when directly routed to the TV. Any suggestions/help?


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16035426
> 
> 
> Phil and Goodeye,
> 
> Please post here what firmware version your new 6Ave 3808's shipped with.
> 
> 
> Goodeye,
> 
> An exciting day today? Nice to get it just before the week end to mess with it, huh?



Got the new toy today and so far really excited about it. Probably going to be all night/tomorrow getting it setup though. Anyway, as promised, this is my firmware version:

main ver1.97

sub ver 1.09

I don't know what is meant by sub version but I think the main version is pretty recent.


----------



## mleboeuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ings* /forum/post/15970081
> 
> 
> Interesting thread, lots of enthusiasm for the 3808CI!
> 
> 
> Those of you who own one, what were the compelling features that made you opt for the 3808CI over the 2809CI?
> 
> 
> Dave Ings,
> 
> Toronto, Canada



TrueHD and dts-HD Master Audio

Assignable amplifier channels

Ethernet port for internet radio and network control


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/16033050
> 
> 
> I've searched through this thread and didn't find anything on this, I hope I didn't miss it.
> 
> 
> I tested a DTS ES 6.1 movie last night. While I do get sound from the surround back speakers, the input does not show the 6th channel. I show "Multi Ch in" and only 5.1 speaker icons are lit. I did select DTS ES 6.1 from the DVDs setup menu.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't I be seeing an icon for the surround back channel on the channel input on the left side of the display?
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808
> 
> Toshiba HD-A2 via HDMI (set to output PCM)
> 
> Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King



I did check out LOTR:ROTK like I said. Playing DTS-ES 6.1 on a PS3 via HDMI. With bitstream, 3808 shows 6.1 channels of input (as expected...there is a unique icon for one back channel I never noticed before, I sit too far away to see...). With LPCM, 3808 shows 7.1 channels of input. So it must be something about your player re the 3808 input icons...


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16037237
> 
> 
> Got the new toy today and so far really excited about it. Probably going to be all night/tomorrow getting it setup though. Anyway, as promised, this is my firmware version:
> 
> main ver1.97
> 
> sub ver 1.09
> 
> I don't know what is meant by sub version but I think the main version is pretty recent.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave on previous page* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just received a 3808 from 6th Ave this week. The current firmware of the unit is v01.69. This version of software was released Apr 2008. Rather disappointing to get a unit so "long in the tooth". Based on the firmware upgrade instructions there are units with v 1.73 which was released July 2008 and v 1.95 which was released Sept 2008. No firmware update is needed if you have v1.95.




How can two 3808's received 1 week apart have such dramatic diferences in software versions?? I doubt 6Ave knows the firmware ver. # of units they sell, but the s/n on the out side of the box should reveal that info IF one was able to:

1) get a s/n of a unit PRIOR to it shipping from 6Ave

AND

2) Be able to get Denon to look up a s/n and tell the firmware version.


Has anyone been able to ascertain the firmware version of their 3808 upon ordering it (from 6Ave or others)?


----------



## onstar

Just got the 3808CI for the price of 2809. I went to best buy to buy Denon 2809 but it was out of stock. The manager offered me the 3808CI for the same price. I am so exciting now,







.


----------



## Brian-HD

Fw 2.02 3 min update


----------



## heatwave3

I linked up my 3808 last night to the internet and followed the instructions for updating the firmware. Relatively simple process with very well laid out instructions. http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/firmware.pdf I had only an ethernet connection and power. No display connected yet so I can't comment on the OSD.


My original firmware was MAIN ver. 01.69 and SUB Ver. 00.82. After the updating process was complete, the unit says the firmware is now MAIN Ver. 01.97 and SUB Ver. 01.09. This was a smooth but lengthy process (about 3 hours).


I see that another poster now has firmware 2.02. Is it worth checking to see if there is now another firmware update that can only be accepted by Ver. 01.97?


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16040670
> 
> 
> I linked up my 3808 last night to the internet and followed the instructions for updating the firmware. Relatively simple process with very well laid out instructions. http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/firmware.pdf I had only an ethernet connection and power. No display connected yet so I can't comment on the OSD.
> 
> 
> My original firmware was MAIN ver. 01.69 and SUB Ver. 00.82. After the updating process was complete, the unit says the firmware is now MAIN Ver. 01.97 and SUB Ver. 01.09. This was a smooth but lengthy process (about 3 hours).
> 
> 
> I see that another poster now has firmware 2.02. Is it worth checking to see if there is now another firmware update that can only be accepted by Ver. 01.97?



'Hi guys, Thanks for reporting in your updates. Just updated my USA 3808. Module(s) change as reported is Main = A2.02 for FPU/updated only in all markets. WIKI site has been updated. I will post change log infos as they become available. Likely this update for the 3808/4308 in all markets same as last 5308 change log update posted on the WIKI. captavs"

__________________

Check out Canadian Rock Band Rush: http://www.rush.com/v4.html 

Rush Resist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIp0aRrUgYg 


Firmware update? http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/


----------



## heatwave3

I'm confused...why then did my 3808 only update to Main ver 01.97 and your's updated to A2.02. Are you located in the US? Is there something different about your 3808 (or mine) that would result in a different firmware version update #?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian-HD* /forum/post/16040731
> 
> 
> 'Hi guys, Thanks for reporting in your updates. Just updated my USA 3808. Module(s) change as reported is Main = A2.02 for FPU/updated only in all markets. WIKI site has been updated. I will post change log infos as they become available. Likely this update for the 3808/4308 in all markets same as last 5308 change log update posted on the WIKI. captavs"
> 
> __________________
> 
> Check out Canadian Rock Band Rush: http://www.rush.com/v4.html
> 
> Rush Resist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIp0aRrUgYg
> 
> 
> Firmware update? http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16040800
> 
> 
> I'm confused...why then did my 3808 only update to Main ver 01.97 and your's updated to A2.02. Are you located in the US? Is there something different about your 3808 (or mine) that would result in a different firmware version update #?



If are not at the latest firmware module for your model (check first page), you have to run the firmware update again. It only processing one update at a time you don't automatically go to the latest.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/16040860
> 
> 
> If are not at the latest firmware module for your model (check first page), you have to run the firmware update again. It only processing one update at a time you don't automatically go to the latest.



Hi pj121391, actually when doing update or FPU/update (update in heatwave3 case) will go to latest. Latest for update (no Feature Pack Upgrade installed) is 1.97. Details on our WIKI: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/







captavs


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16039844
> 
> 
> Has anyone been able to ascertain the firmware version of their 3808 upon ordering it (from 6Ave or others)?



I'm curious as to why you keep on about the difference in firmware update version between units? The 3808 is designed to receive firmware updates. So what's the big deal, other than requiring a little more of your time to do each update?


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/16040890
> 
> 
> Hi pj121391, actually when doing update or FPU/update (update in heatwave3 case) will go to latest. Latest for update (no Feature Pack Upgrade installed) is 1.97. Details on our WIKI: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captavs



Thanks for that info, I guess because I have the Upgrade is why I experienced doing multiple updates


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/16041028
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info, I guess because I have the Upgrade is why I experienced doing multiple updates



There are occasions when update is incomplete and need to check/update again to complete. Otherwise update or FPU/update goes to latest. All listed in WIKI.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16040921
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why you keep on about the difference in firmware update version between units? The 3808 is designed to receive firmware updates. So what's the big deal, other than requiring a little more of your time to do each update?



I think his concern was that he got an "old" unit. One that was old enough that it had firmware on it that is almost a year old. Some electronic components do deteriorate with age, especially eletrolytic capacitors. The newer the unit that one gets, the potentially longer time it could be before there is a problem from aging components.


Does anyone know how to determine the manufacturing date from the information on the label? That kind of information would eliminate the need for deducing the age from the firmware revision.


Though it is not a deal killer for me, I too would prefer to have a recently manufactured unit.


I will post my firmware revision when I get my new 3808ci, hopefully next Tuesday.


Phil


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16039844
> 
> 
> How can two 3808's received 1 week apart have such dramatic diferences in software versions??



If they don't have some kind of system for rotating their stock of these machines, it is probably simply the luck of the draw. You get whatever the shipping guy grabs for your order.


Phil


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brian-HD* /forum/post/16040731
> 
> 
> 'Hi guys, Thanks for reporting in your updates. Just updated my USA 3808. Module(s) change as reported is Main = A2.02 for FPU/updated only in all markets. WIKI site has been updated. I will post change log infos as they become available. Likely this update for the 3808/4308 in all markets same as last 5308 change log update posted on the WIKI. captavs"
> 
> __________________
> 
> Check out Canadian Rock Band Rush: http://www.rush.com/v4.html
> 
> Rush Resist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIp0aRrUgYg
> 
> 
> Firmware update? http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/



WIKI change log infos updated. Check again future updates.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16041658
> 
> 
> If they don't have some kind of system for rotating their stock of these machines, it is probably simply the luck of the draw. You get whatever the shipping guy grabs for your order.
> 
> 
> Phil



Agree. You can pretty much bet the farm that the hardware is the same, so I don't quite understand why it matters what firmware version was installed when the unit left the factory. I got mine in early Feb. and updated the firmware from I don't know what version to I still don't know or care what version. My 3808 now tells me there are no more updates so I'm happy.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onstar* /forum/post/16039881
> 
> 
> Just got the 3808CI for the price of 2809. I went to best buy to buy Denon 2809 but it was out of stock. The manager offered me the 3808CI for the same price. I am so exciting now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



So did you get the 3808ci for the list price of the 2809 ($1,199) or close to it, or a steeply discounted 2809 price?

tks


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16041611
> 
> 
> I think his concern was that he got an "old" unit. One that was old enough that it had firmware on it that is almost a year old.
> 
> Does anyone know how to determine the manufacturing date from the information on the label?
> 
> Though it is not a deal killer for me, I too would prefer to have a recently manufactured unit.
> 
> 
> I will post my firmware revision when I get my new 3808ci, hopefully next Tuesday.
> 
> Phil


"Though it is not a deal killer for me, I too would prefer to have a recently manufactured unit."


JD,

I agree with Phil here. Under normal circumstances, production dates are congruous with the time it takes a unit to move from mfg date, through the distribution chain, to the end user. Generally this may be a month or two. The reason some us are curious if 3808's mfgd. almost a year ago, are just now making there way to the end of the distribution chain (to end user that is), that is an odd thing. Especially given that we are specifically seeing this from one retailer (6Ave), add to that, that the 3808's are supposedly extremely popular, with high # of units passing through the distribution chain, and having 'old units' show up now is noteworthy. A significant disconnect from what one would expect.


The fact that they are upgradeable to current specs is of course good, but beside the question being discussed. I am not 'dissing Denon in any way, as I do not get that others are either. This is a valid point of discussion for recent buyers and us 'almost' buyers. I see for those owning 3808's for a while, the point is moot. Two different perspectives.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16042529
> 
> "Though it is not a deal killer for me, I to o would prefer to have a recently manufactured unit."
> 
> 
> . . . Especially given that we are specifically seeing this from one retailer (6Ave), add to that, that the 3808's are supposedly extremely popular, with high # of units passing through the distribution chain, and having 'old units' show up now is noteworthy. A significant disconnect from what one would expect. . . .



Given the $600 price reduction, it is possible that 6th Ave was unloading overstock gathered up from other dealers/distributors, so manufacturing dates and firmware would be all over the map.


----------



## tomengland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/15799911
> 
> 
> What issues were you having with the Motorola DVR & the Denon?
> 
> 
> I have an issue somewhere in the chain...
> 
> [Verizon] Motorola DVR to Denon to Pioneer PDP-5070.
> 
> 
> When I turn them on, I will have Audio and Video. Then the Video will go out, then the audio will go out. then the Audio will come back, then the Video will come back... If it did this once, I could live with that, but this can happen once, twice, five times, eight times... Occasionally, this will happen after I've been watching for a while... At least I have a DVR because once it settles down, I'll rewind and watch what I've missed...
> 
> 
> I think this is the motorola DVR - had the same issue with Comcast DVR, but I've never had the issue with the PS3, or DVD player-haven't used that in a while..



I have the same issue and am forced to use the component connection. I want to use hdmi to eliminate some video interferance I sometimes experience when viewing the dvr.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomengland* /forum/post/16043312
> 
> 
> I have the same issue and am forced to use the component connection. I want to use hdmi to eliminate some video interferance I sometimes experience when viewing the dvr.



I was wondering if the TV and DVR could use a firmware update to fix some HDMI handshaking issues? Some TVs allow you to do that, though you might have to search the AVS forums for firmware and directions. I was able to update my Aquos TV firmare thanks to one of the Aquos threads.


----------



## gamelover360

Will this receiver drive a THX Ultra 7.2 setup from Klipsch to their fullest, or would the Denon AVC-HD1 (something like that....their flagship receiver) do a better job?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16043240
> 
> 
> Given the $600 price reduction, it is possible that 6th Ave was unloading overstock gathered up from other dealers/distributors, so manufacturing dates and firmware would be all over the map.



Earthbound,

That would make a lot of sense. I had just assumed they got they units directly from Denon, but maybe they do have cross purchasing agreements with other dealers.


----------



## goodeye38135

Just thought I would pass along that I have successfully upgraded my main firmware to ver 2.02 (sub ver 1.10) AND installed the 5 feature pack with no problems. All I did was fill out this form online:

http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp 


I then followed the instructions that it gave me after I filled out that form.

No rebates... no calling Wesley (or Leslie)... no waiting for "funding"...

UPS brought it to me yesterday and now I'm all updated. I'm done and I'm HAPPY!!


----------



## heatwave3

FYI...after updating my 3808 firmware last night from MAIN ver 01.69 (SUB ver. 00.82) to MAIN ver. 01.97 (SUB ver. 01.09), I figured I would check again to this evening to see if the unit was now able to accept an even higher firmware version. During the check firmware process, it came back with the message "Firmware: Latest".


I assume until the unit has been upgraded with the Feature Pack you cannot upgrade to Ver A2.02. I've mailed in my "application" for receiving the Feature Upgrade Pack. How long has it generally taken 3808 owners to receive notice through the mail-in process that their Feature Pack download is available?


----------



## heatwave3

Starting to plan out connections on my 3808 to new Pioneer 151. I would like to access the web and will have my network connected (hard-wire) to the 3808, 151 and a laptop computer. The laptop is in a docking station which gives me lots of connection alternatives. I would like to hook-up to the HT system through the 3808 and surf the web with a wireless mouse/keyboard.


Any recommendations on how best to connect the laptop to the 3808?


----------



## onstar

Quote:

"So did you get the 3808ci for the list price of the 2809 ($1,199) or close to it, or a steeply discounted 2809 price?

tks"


Yes, I got it for list price ($1,199)


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16045350
> 
> 
> FYI...after updating my 3808 firmware last night from MAIN ver 01.69 (SUB ver. 00.82) to MAIN ver. 01.97 (SUB ver. 01.09), I figured I would check again to this evening to see if the unit was now able to accept an even higher firmware version. During the check firmware process, it came back with the message "Firmware: Latest".
> 
> 
> I assume until the unit has been upgraded with the Feature Pack you cannot upgrade to Ver A2.02. I've mailed in my "application" for receiving the Feature Upgrade Pack. How long has it generally taken 3808 owners to receive notice through the mail-in process that their Feature Pack download is available?



If you haven't done so already, try registering your unit at the link I posted a couple of posts before this one. I did not receive any notice at all. I just went ahead and tried it to see what happens...it worked. 24 hours between getting the receiver and installing the feature pack.. I think you are going to need to supply the "upgrade ID" before you can install the feature pack.


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16046103
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, try registering your unit at the link I posted a couple of posts before this one. I did not receive any notice at all. I just went ahead and tried it to see what happens...it worked. 24 hours between getting the receiver and installing the feature pack.. I think you are going to need to supply the "upgrade ID" before you can install the feature pack.



I had been procrastinating since January about sending in the paperwork to receive the feature pack. After seeing posts like this I went ahead last night and updated the firmware on my receiver, got the upgrade ID and simply filled in the online form from Denon's website. The feature pack download was available immediatly - no paperwork - no waiting - no hassle


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onstar* /forum/post/16045983
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "So did you get the 3808ci for the list price of the 2809 ($1,199) or close to it, or a steeply discounted 2809 price?
> 
> tks"
> 
> 
> Yes, I got it for list price ($1,199)



That's still a great price for the 3808 at BB, although roughly the same price as purchasing from one of the Denon Authorized on line vendors like 6AVE or J&R.


----------



## Browninggold

I just checked today on my 3808ci and it said it has a update available. States it takes 3 minutes to download. Checked Denons' site and it does not mention what this update does. Just curious if anyone on the forum knows what the update corrects/does? Thanks


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16046103
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, try registering your unit at the link I posted a couple of posts before this one. I did not receive any notice at all. I just went ahead and tried it to see what happens...it worked. 24 hours between getting the receiver and installing the feature pack.. I think you are going to need to supply the "upgrade ID" before you can install the feature pack.




I'll give it a try today. I've registered at the Denon site and submitted the Feature Pack upgrade form. I've also done the firmware upgrade so I also have an "Upgrade ID". I'll post back if it works however it would seem strange that Denon requires you to submit all the paperwork yet they make the upgrade available even without the paperwork being reviewed and approved. Thanks for the tip and I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16046456
> 
> 
> That's still a great price for the 3808 at BB, although roughly the same price as purchasing from one of the Denon Authorized on line vendors like 6AVE or J&R.



Actually its $100 higher.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16046103
> 
> 
> If you haven't done so already, try registering your unit at the link I posted a couple of posts before this one. I did not receive any notice at all. I just went ahead and tried it to see what happens...it worked. 24 hours between getting the receiver and installing the feature pack.. I think you are going to need to supply the "upgrade ID" before you can install the feature pack.



No go....I've registered my unit at the Denon site. It was purchased from and authorized dealer. I've updated the firmware to the latest available. I attempted to upgrade the unit with the Feature Pack through the internet. Message came back that I need to get authorization from Denon for this upgrade.


My take away is that youi cannot upgrade with the feature pack unless one of 2 things takes place:


1) Owner pays $100 upfront and gets the Feature Pack upgrade immediately and if you bought from an authorized dealer from within the allotted timeframe, you can apply for a rebate.

2) Owner submits a Feature Pack Upgrade form with the receipt from an authroized dealer and a copy of the UPC serial # and MAC# from the boix the unit came in. Once Denon has reviewed the paperwork and approved the unit as qualifying they must activate your serial # for access to the Feature Pack download.


There doesn't appear to be any other other paths for accessing the download. Let me know if you think there's another path for downloading the FP.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *general23cmp* /forum/post/16037216
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for about 2 weeks now and love it, but have just noticed a problem. My Wii is connected to my 3808 using the crappy, standard composite cable (yellow, red, and white rca jacks), but that is Ok with me. I have the 3808 setup to pass through the signal with no processing. When I boot the Wii up, everything looks fine and runs fine with the exception of my virtual console downloaded nes games. I have three of them (Zelda, Donkey Kong, and Punch Out) and when i go to them, they appear to load, but there is no image. i hear the sound fine. I believe this to be a problem with the 3808 since this all worked when directly routed to the TV. Any suggestions/help?




I know a few people have reported similar issues when hooking up an old VCR. You get sound but no video. Or the OSD menu on the VCR doesn't work. So you might try using A to H conversion on that input.


----------



## blitzd247

denon 3808, sony xbr6 and sony bdps-550 hdmi problems any gurus help


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


After staying staying up all night using every possible combination of settings im turning to you guys.

I have the denon 3808 and sony bdps550 and cannot get them to hand shake. im using the reciever as a switch and when i run the blu-ray through it just flashes on the screen. i cannot figure out why this wont just work. im using all top end cables monster m1000hdmi cables. My xbox works flawlessly. My main fear is i just had a 50ft hdmi cable ran through the walls for this reciever after calling denon and being assured there was no issues. the whole house was cut apart. I have read some things about hdcp being the issue but im unsure of all that. I have turned the hdcp on and off on all devices and still no fix. please help me guys. I upgraded from my denon 987 for the 1080 switching and now i think i wasted my money.

any help would be appreciated. I know im new here and i have used the search feature. but what i have found so far has been of no help to this issue.


----------



## Gary J

You probably have to amplify a 50' HDMI run.


----------



## blitzd247

when everything is connected directly it works flawlessly. I just wonder if anyone else has these issues.


----------



## Gary J

Some devices push HDMI signals farther than others. Some devices can accept weaker HDMI signals than others.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16046456
> 
> 
> That's still a great price for the 3808 at BB, although roughly the same price as purchasing from one of the Denon Authorized on line vendors like 6AVE or J&R.



Yes Onstar, as the indian in Dances with Wolves said: "Good trade!".







)


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16048808
> 
> 
> denon 3808, sony xbr6 and sony bdps-550 hdmi problems any gurus help



I checked the Monster Cable site for info on your HDMI cable but I didn't see where they spec the wire size. The HTGuys recommend 22AWG for longer runs, available from monoprice in 50ft and even longer. Is it possible to temporarily put your gear closer together and use a short HDMI cable to see if that works?


----------



## blitzd247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16049247
> 
> 
> I checked the Monster Cable site for info on your HDMI cable but I didn't see where they spec the wire size. The HTGuys recommend 22AWG for longer runs, available from monoprice in 50ft and even longer. Is it possible to temporarily put your gear closer together and use a short HDMI cable to see if that works?



Its not possible at all. but i rechecked the paper work and its a 35ft monster m1000hd hdmi cable. right now i am switching the cable manually back and fourth between components and of course there are no issues. even everything else works through the switching but the blu ray player. This is real disapointing so far, i have no idea what to do. some have mentioned a sequence in which i have to turn everything on in and others say the hdcp programming is the problem, me , i have no idea at this point. im lost and worn out from a weekend of switching wires and laying behind a componant rack and denons faq site is no help so far either.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16048937
> 
> 
> when everything is connected directly it works flawlessly. I just wonder if anyone else has these issues.



Your answer is given by Gary J:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You probably have to amplify a 50' HDMI run.



1) You state that it works flawlessly when connected directly (I'm guessing you mean with a short HDMI cable.); and

2) You added a 50' HDMI cable. It stopped working.


a) Fault with the HDMI cable; or

b) Signal needs amplification for this size run for these given pieces of equipment.


----------



## blitzd247




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16049352
> 
> 
> Your answer is given by Gary J:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) You state that it works flawlessly when connected directly (I'm guessing you mean with a short HDMI cable.); and
> 
> 2) You added a 50' HDMI cable. It stopped working.
> 
> 
> a) Fault with the HDMI cable; or
> 
> b) Signal needs amplification for this size run for these given pieces of equipment.



no sir,

I mean when i unplug the 35ft hdmi from the reciever and plug it into the blu ray player, xbox, and camcorder, I have no issues. So i know its not the hdmi cable.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16049446
> 
> 
> no sir,
> 
> I mean when i unplug the 35ft hdmi from the reciever and plug it into the blu ray player, xbox, and camcorder, I have no issues. So i know its not the hdmi cable.



Ok, this lowers the probability of it being: (good to know its not the cable..)


a) Fault with the HDMI cable


But does not exclude it from being:


b) Signal needs amplification for this size run for these given pieces of equipment.


The 3808 may have different signal requirements (puts out less/requires more ..) than the other devices and hence you may still need to amplify the signal.


Can you test with the 3808 in the loop but with a short cable (6' rather than 31'), if that works, then you can be rather sure that it's a signal strength issue.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16048513
> 
> 
> No go....I've registered my unit at the Denon site. It was purchased from and authorized dealer. I've updated the firmware to the latest available. I attempted to upgrade the unit with the Feature Pack through the internet. Message came back that I need to get authorization from Denon for this upgrade.
> 
> 
> My take away is that youi cannot upgrade with the feature pack unless one of 2 things takes place:
> 
> 
> 1) Owner pays $100 upfront and gets the Feature Pack upgrade immediately and if you bought from an authorized dealer from within the allotted timeframe, you can apply for a rebate.
> 
> 2) Owner submits a Feature Pack Upgrade form with the receipt from an authroized dealer and a copy of the UPC serial # and MAC# from the boix the unit came in. Once Denon has reviewed the paperwork and approved the unit as qualifying they must activate your serial # for access to the Feature Pack download.
> 
> 
> There doesn't appear to be any other other paths for accessing the download. Let me know if you think there's another path for downloading the FP.



Sorry to hear no luck.. All I did was fill out this form:
http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp 


and then follow the 'feature upgrade instructions' found on this page:
http://www.usa.denon.com/1766.asp?mo...mageField.y=10 


The only thing I can see that might be different about my receiver is that it was already at the highest "pre feature pack" firmware (1.97) when I registered it...


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16049446
> 
> 
> no sir,
> 
> I mean when i unplug the 35ft hdmi from the reciever and plug it into the blu ray player, xbox, and camcorder, I have no issues. So i know its not the hdmi cable.



Make sure all your components have the latest firmware installed.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16049446
> 
> 
> no sir,
> 
> I mean when i unplug the 35ft hdmi from the reciever and plug it into the blu ray player, xbox, and camcorder, I have no issues. So i know its not the hdmi cable.



Not too mention the m1000 50' is one of Monster's best quality cables and has lab tested to 50' with no issues with 1080p. If you're not able to resolve the problem with the existing setup, another option would be to run an HDMI splitter at the BD player with a shorter cable going to the Denon. That's how another poster solved his long run problem.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16049889
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear no luck.. All I did was fill out this form:
> http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp
> 
> 
> and then follow the 'feature upgrade instructions' found on this page:
> http://www.usa.denon.com/1766.asp?mo...mageField.y=10
> 
> 
> The only thing I can see that might be different about my receiver is that it was already at the highest "pre feature pack" firmware (1.97) when I registered it...



The form you referenced can only be mailed in....correct? I found no mechanism for submitting the form on-line. It can only be downloaded, filled in and then mailed in with a copy of the receipt and UPC code from the box. Did you complete these steps as well or did you file the form on-line somehow?


----------



## heatwave3

Bump...anyone have any recommendations on this earlier post?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16045606
> 
> 
> Starting to plan out connections on my 3808 to new Pioneer 151. I would like to access the web and will have my network connected (hard-wire) to the 3808, 151 and a laptop computer. The laptop is in a docking station which gives me lots of connection alternatives. I would like to hook-up to the HT system through the 3808 and surf the web with a wireless mouse/keyboard.
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on how best to connect the laptop to the 3808?


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys.. need suggestion...I am having problem with setting right LFE for the receiver.

After running the audessy on denon 3808ci. my channel levels came as +1 for front l/r and center and -0.5 for sub. front are set as large speakers and crossover is set as 60 for front, 80 for lfe and rear.....

My question is do i need to select LFE or LFE+ main, according to defetech techincian i need to select LFE+MAIN in doing so i get bommy noise from sub and it is unbearable sound and makes lower the volume or decrease the sub channel level and if i leave on LFE everything is fine but i feel i am missing bass from front speakers..


My setup:

Denon 3808ci(with feature pack upgraded)

bp7004 front l/r

clr2300 center

bp2x rear

supercube 2

ps3


----------



## ajoshua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16035417
> 
> 
> Surround B are designed for long rooms. Think of all the speakers on the walls of theaters. They are fed from the surround A amp. They are not assignable.



According to the Denon product design guy I met at CES the surround A, B speakers are used to assign different sets of speakers to different source material. For example, you may connect A to a surround pair, part of an identical 5.1 speaker system for movies and B to a pair of music speakers for music in a surround setting. You can then select A, B or A+B to different surround modes which can then be assigned to different sources.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16050440
> 
> 
> The form you referenced can only be mailed in....correct? I found no mechanism for submitting the form on-line. It can only be downloaded, filled in and then mailed in with a copy of the receipt and UPC code from the box. Did you complete these steps as well or did you file the form on-line somehow?



No I did everything online. Within minutes of submitting all the info I was updating my receiver. Click on this link and enter the requested information: 'purchase date', 'model number', 'mac address', serial number' then click the "submit" button on the same page. You can get the mac address and serial number off the box so you don't have to take the unit out of the rack.
http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp 


At some point you will need the 'upgrade id' but I forgot which step it is needed. Just have it handy when you are asked for it.


After I did all that, I just followed the "Feature Upgrade Instructions" found on this page and I was done:
http://www.usa.denon.com/1766.asp?mo...mageField.y=11 


NOTE: I was never informed by email that anything went through OK or got any official notices or any of that. I think once you 'submit' the online form, you should be able to go forward with the upgrade..

ANOTHER NOTE: If/when you are able to install the feature pack, it goes really slooooow! There were times when I thought it stopped or locked up or something but all of a sudden it would start downloading again (I have DSL). Took better part of an hour to finish....

Good Luck!!


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/16050579
> 
> 
> Guys.. need suggestion...I am having problem with setting right LFE for the receiver.
> 
> After running the audessy on denon 3808ci. my channel levels came as +1 for front l/r and center and -0.5 for sub. front are set as large speakers and crossover is set as 60 for front, 80 for lfe and rear.....
> 
> My question is do i need to select LFE or LFE+ main, according to defetech techincian i need to select LFE+MAIN in doing so i get bommy noise from sub and it is unbearable sound and makes lower the volume or decrease the sub channel level and if i leave on LFE everything is fine but i feel i am missing bass from front speakers..
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> Denon 3808ci(with feature pack upgraded)
> 
> bp7004 front l/r
> 
> clr2300 center
> 
> bp2x rear
> 
> supercube 2
> 
> ps3



Here's what to do, see how you like it, it doesn't hurt anything. From the "official" Audyssey recommendations and thread experience, and adjusted for your settings found by Audyssey:


Set the fronts to small and LFE only. Change the front XO to 80Hz (from 60Hz). Change the XO for the rear speakers to 100Hz (from 80Hz). Change the LFE frequency setting to 120Hz (from 80Hz).


Explanations: Selecting Large for the fronts and LFE+Main gives double bass (= boomy). Setting LFE frequency to 80Hz could cause loss of anything in the LFE channel in the 80-120Hz range (120Hz is the upper range of the LFE channel). It is common practice to bump up speaker XOs 20Hz higher than what Audyssey found.


I followed these general practices and it works out quite nicely...tweak it over time. And believe me, my front speakers are LARGE...but need to be set to small etc. to sound right in this app.


----------



## dave_sj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16048513
> 
> 
> No go....I've registered my unit at the Denon site. It was purchased from and authorized dealer. I've updated the firmware to the latest available. I attempted to upgrade the unit with the Feature Pack through the internet. Message came back that I need to get authorization from Denon for this upgrade.
> 
> 
> My take away is that youi cannot upgrade with the feature pack unless one of 2 things takes place:
> 
> 
> 1) Owner pays $100 upfront and gets the Feature Pack upgrade immediately and if you bought from an authorized dealer from within the allotted timeframe, you can apply for a rebate.
> 
> 2) Owner submits a Feature Pack Upgrade form with the receipt from an authroized dealer and a copy of the UPC serial # and MAC# from the boix the unit came in. Once Denon has reviewed the paperwork and approved the unit as qualifying they must activate your serial # for access to the Feature Pack download.
> 
> 
> There doesn't appear to be any other other paths for accessing the download. Let me know if you think there's another path for downloading the FP.



Heatwave,

Be sure you are going to the Add New Feature sub-menu and not the Firmware Update sub-menu in the Maintenance Mode menu on the 3808.


-Dave


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dave_sj* /forum/post/16051596
> 
> 
> Heatwave,
> 
> Be sure you are going to the Add New Feature sub-menu and not the Firmware Update sub-menu in the Maintenance Mode menu on the 3808.
> 
> 
> -Dave




Thanks Dave...I did use the Firmware update feature when I updated to ver 1.97 and then I used the "New Feature" option from the menu when I received the message to contact Denon for authorization.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoshua* /forum/post/16050874
> 
> 
> According to the Denon product design guy I met at CES the surround A, B speakers are used to assign different sets of speakers to different source material. For example, you may connect A to a surround pair, part of an identical 5.1 speaker system for movies and B to a pair of music speakers for music in a surround setting. You can then select A, B or A+B to different surround modes which can then be assigned to different sources.



No, that is wrong. Surround B work as stated above. They are the same signal as Surround A. The Surround BACK speakers are assignable. You can assign the Surround BACK speakers for: bi-amping the mains, zone 2 OR rear speakers (channels 6 and 7 in 7.1)


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16051170
> 
> 
> No I did everything online. Within minutes of submitting all the info I was updating my receiver. Click on this link and enter the requested information: 'purchase date', 'model number', 'mac address', serial number' then click the "submit" button on the same page. You can get the mac address and serial number off the box so you don't have to take the unit out of the rack.
> http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp
> 
> 
> At some point you will need the 'upgrade id' but I forgot which step it is needed. Just have it handy when you are asked for it.
> 
> 
> After I did all that, I just followed the "Feature Upgrade Instructions" found on this page and I was done:
> http://www.usa.denon.com/1766.asp?mo...mageField.y=11
> 
> 
> NOTE: I was never informed by email that anything went through OK or got any official notices or any of that. I think once you 'submit' the online form, you should be able to go forward with the upgrade..
> 
> ANOTHER NOTE: If/when you are able to install the feature pack, it goes really slooooow! There were times when I thought it stopped or locked up or something but all of a sudden it would start downloading again (I have DSL). Took better part of an hour to finish....
> 
> Good Luck!!



I believe that after inserting your MAC Address and Serial #, the Denon site takes new owners to different sites based on the unit submitted. Not sure why but here are the instructions I received at the website after inserting my MAC address & serial #

*"In order for you to receive your FREE feature package upgrade please follow the below instructions:


Please click here for detailed instructions on steps 1 and 2 mentioned below.


Step 1: Check that you are running the latest firmware on your AVR-3808CI or AVR-4308CI

Step 2: Retrieve your Upgrade ID

Step 3: Click here to download the Free feature package claim form. Fill out the claim form and mail it in with the information requested."*


Step 3 is the only step with a link in it and it takes you to the form that needs to be completed and mailed in.


I find no where to submit my unit's information electronically other than the first page (link you provided) which takes me to the instructions above. Were you taken to a site with different instructions?


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16052259
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that after inserting your MAC Address and Serial #, the Denon site takes new owners to different sites based on the unit submitted. Not sure why but here are the instructions I received at the website after inserting my MAC address & serial #
> 
> *"In order for you to receive your FREE feature package upgrade please follow the below instructions:
> 
> 
> Please click here for detailed instructions on steps 1 and 2 mentioned below.
> 
> 
> Step 1: Check that you are running the latest firmware on your AVR-3808CI or AVR-4308CI
> 
> Step 2: Retrieve your Upgrade ID
> 
> Step 3: Click here to download the Free feature package claim form. Fill out the claim form and mail it in with the information requested."*
> 
> 
> Step 3 is the only step with a link in it and it takes you to the form that needs to be completed and mailed in.
> 
> 
> I find no where to submit my unit's information electronically other than the first page (link you provided) which takes me to the instructions above. Were you taken to a site with different instructions?



I had to enter my upgrade id somewhere but for the life of me I can't remember at what point in the process I did that. It asked for that info somewhere. I think it might be where your step 3 is?? That is probably the 'key' to being able to get the update.

Maybe someone can jump in with some more ideas..


----------



## goodeye38135

heatwave3,

Maybe you can get some help here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1065934


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16052529
> 
> 
> heatwave3,
> 
> Maybe you can get some help here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1065934



Goodeye, I actually had gone through that entire thread and I couldn't find anyone that had the ability to download the feature pack without paying $100 upfront and then getting a rebate OR mailing in the feature upgrade form and waiting for approval. You were the first to report that ability to upgrade on-line without paying or mailing in a form.


I'll move the issue over to the other thread so we can get back to technical matters here.


On a more technical note, does anyone have any recommendations on how best to connect their laptop through the 3808 to their display (in my case a Pio 151) in order to browse the web?


----------



## pcmike

heatwave3,


HDMI if your laptop is a bit newer would be the best way. Or if it has an DVI output (a al MacBook Pro) then get a DVI -> HDMI cable.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16053078
> 
> 
> heatwave3,
> 
> 
> HDMI if your laptop is a bit newer would be the best way. Or if it has an DVI output (a al MacBook Pro) then get a DVI -> HDMI cable.



Thanks, looks like DVI to HDMI is my best option as my laptop doesn't have hdmi. It's a Thinkpad T42.


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16039433
> 
> 
> I did check out LOTR:ROTK like I said. Playing DTS-ES 6.1 on a PS3 via HDMI. With bitstream, 3808 shows 6.1 channels of input (as expected...there is a unique icon for one back channel I never noticed before, I sit too far away to see...). With LPCM, 3808 shows 7.1 channels of input. So it must be something about your player re the 3808 input icons...



Thanks for taking the time to check.


I currently have the Toshiba connected via HDMI so I can not test bitstream. I'll see if I have a spare fiber optic cable and try that.


----------



## rocksarkar

i want to run the audssesy and according to it i need to set the subwoofer variable phase, high pass crossover and low pass crossover.. can someone please let me know what i need to set on them before and after running audssesy .


My setup:

Denon 3808ci(with feature pack upgraded)

bp7004 front l/r

clr2300 center

bp2x rear

supercube 2

ps3


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/16053678
> 
> 
> i want to run the audssesy and according to it i need to set the subwoofer variable phase, high pass crossover and low pass crossover.. can someone please let me know what i need to set on them before and after running audssesy .



Rock,


What the Audyssey instructions mean is to disable the frequency cut off level. You DO NOT want the sub limiting the frequency level for LFE. It is important to leave that job to Audyssey and the 3808! So IF your sub has a knob to set frequency, turn it to max (usually 120Hz, but just turn it to the highest Hz your shows. Or if there is a switch to disable the internal crossover freq., turn it to OFF. If your sub has a phase control, set it to zero.


The next important step, following the Audyssey Step-By-Step set up guide, is to set the sub gain/volume level. This is done by first setting your subs gain/vol knob midway, then run the 1st position Audyssey test. then 'Calculate' , then 'Save' those settings. Go check what level Aud. set your sub to (go to Check Parameters). If it set your sub to higher than +3, it means your sub's gain needs to be turned up 'slightly' (the opposite if Aud sets to -3 or lower). Do that and repeat the position #1 test. repeat this until Audyssey sets your sub between -3 to +3dB. THEN restart over from position #1 thru #8. Don't forget to 'save' at the end.










After running Audyssey, leave the sub settings alone or you will alter (mess up) your Audyssey calibration!


----------



## rocksarkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16053940
> 
> 
> Rock,
> 
> 
> What the Audyssey instructions mean is to disable the frequency cut off level. You DO NOT want the sub limiting the frequency level for LFE. It is important to leave that job to Audyssey and the 3808! So IF your sub has a knob to set frequency, turn it to max (usually 120Hz, but just turn it to the highest Hz your shows. Or if there is a switch to disable the internal crossover freq., turn it to OFF. If your sub has a phase control, set it to zero.
> 
> 
> The next important step, following the Audyssey Step-By-Step set up guide, is to set the sub gain/volume level. This is done by first setting your subs gain/vol knob midway, then run the 1st position Audyssey test. then 'Calculate' , then 'Save' those settings. Go check what level Aud. set your sub to (go to Check Parameters). If it set your sub to higher than +3, it means your sub's gain needs to be turned up 'slightly' (the opposite if Aud sets to -3 or lower). Do that and repeat the position #1 test. repeat this until Audyssey sets your sub between -3 to +3dB. THEN restart over from position #1 thru #8. Don't forget to 'save' at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After running Audyssey, leave the sub settings alone or you will alter (mess up) your Audyssey calibration!



Thxs for your suggestion and now when i am playing bluray movies(ps3 set to pcm) what mode do i need to select on reciever.. standard or direct...when i paly standard i am getting boomy sounds from sub and when i pay direct i dont hear boomy sounds...I think the audyssey is introducing extra boomy sounds from subwoofer..

one thing i did notice few months when i ran audyssey subwoofer trim value was -12 and now i am getting as -1 and i checked all the options and didnt change anything...i am so confused. is there anything wrong with the reciever and reset will fix the problem...


----------



## LawrencevilleJon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16052256
> 
> 
> No, that is wrong. Surround B work as stated above. They are the same signal as Surround A. The Surround BACK speakers are assignable. You can assign the Surround BACK speakers for: bi-amping the mains, zone 2 OR rear speakers (channels 6 and 7 in 7.1)



I think both of you are right, depending on what the meaning of assign is. While Surround A and B share the same signal, they do have separate crossover and distance settings, and you can assign which set of speakers you want (or both) for different surround processing modes. For example, you could use A for Dolby Cinema and B for Dolby Music. However, you cannot assign Surround B to play the same signal as the fronts.


----------



## wes k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrencevilleJon* /forum/post/16056260
> 
> 
> I think both of you are right, depending on what the meaning of assign is. While Surround A and B share the same signal, they do have separate crossover and distance settings, and you can assign which set of speakers you want (or both) for different surround processing modes. For example, you could use A for Dolby Cinema and B for Dolby Music. However, you cannot assign Surround B to play the same signal as the fronts.



Can the A and B surrounds be used at the same time for a 9.1 type setup?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/16054913
> 
> 
> Thxs for your suggestion and now when i am playing bluray movies(ps3 set to pcm) what mode do i need to select on reciever.. standard or direct...when i paly standard i am getting boomy sounds from sub and when i pay direct i dont hear boomy sounds...I think the audyssey is introducing extra boomy sounds from subwoofer..
> 
> one thing i did notice few months when i ran audyssey subwoofer trim value was -12 and now i am getting as -1 and i checked all the options and didnt change anything...i am so confused. is there anything wrong with the reciever and reset will fix the problem...



Sorry, you'll need to shine the 'Bat' light, or hope JDsmoothie or Soundofmind stop in for help on that. I'm not that well versed, but I HAVE run Audyssey quite a bit.







One of them will likely be by soon.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/16056383
> 
> 
> Can the A and B surrounds be used at the same time for a 9.1 type setup?



Yes. But remember that B will carry the exact same signal as A.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/16057586
> 
> 
> Yes. But remember that B will carry the exact same signal as A.



Yes, but A and B surrounds can be processed differently by Audyssey and the 3808's graphic equaliser...which is kinda cool...so could *sound* different. But it is the same source information/signal as you said.


For the other guy: x.1 is not the number of amp channels, it's the number of discrete information channels. So fifty amplified channels isn't 50.1 sound... Just saying because I've seen a few people lately calling the Denon POA-A1HDCI and similar products with a bunch of amps "10.1". When in fact they aren't, and could cause confusion when "real" 9.1 sound (Dolby PLIIz etc.) capable AVRs and pre-pros become available (shortly). Though the A1HDC1 would be quite handy for PLIIz.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16053940
> 
> 
> Rock,
> 
> 
> What the Audyssey instructions mean is to disable the frequency cut off level. You DO NOT want the sub limiting the frequency level for LFE. It is important to leave that job to Audyssey and the 3808! So IF your sub has a knob to set frequency, turn it to max (usually 120Hz, but just turn it to the highest Hz your shows. Or if there is a switch to disable the internal crossover freq., turn it to OFF. If your sub has a phase control, set it to zero.
> 
> 
> The next important step, following the Audyssey Step-By-Step set up guide, is to set the sub gain/volume level. This is done by first setting your subs gain/vol knob midway, then run the 1st position Audyssey test. then 'Calculate' , then 'Save' those settings. Go check what level Aud. set your sub to (go to Check Parameters). If it set your sub to higher than +3, it means your sub's gain needs to be turned up 'slightly' (the opposite if Aud sets to -3 or lower). Do that and repeat the position #1 test. repeat this until Audyssey sets your sub between -3 to +3dB. THEN restart over from position #1 thru #8. Don't forget to 'save' at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After running Audyssey, leave the sub settings alone or you will alter (mess up) your Audyssey calibration!



I understand everything you are saying here but where did you read to get the -3 to +3db setting for the sub? I can't find that any where in the setup instructions and Audyssey sets my sub to -12db. I'm going to 'tinker' until I get between -3 and +3 but I would just like to read it somewhere..

Thanks


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16058396
> 
> 
> I understand everything you are saying here but where did you read to get the -3 to +3db setting for the sub? I can't find that any where in the setup instructions and Audyssey sets my sub to -12db. I'm going to 'tinker' until I get between -3 and +3 but I would just like to read it somewhere..
> 
> Thanks



Goodeye:


Here is the link. I got it from page one of the *"Official" Audyssey Thread*. As the poster says, it is MUCH better to print out the MS Word version listed at the *END* of the first post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 


Of the Word copy, see page two G. 7. (in the III Subwoofer setup)

I shoot for closer to zero usually, but depends on if I'm in a rush, then I'll accept +/- 3dB. I know I'll be doing it again...







Good luck.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16058396
> 
> 
> I understand everything you are saying here but where did you read to get the -3 to +3db setting for the sub? I can't find that any where in the setup instructions and Audyssey sets my sub to -12db. I'm going to 'tinker' until I get between -3 and +3 but I would just like to read it somewhere..
> 
> Thanks



Keep in mind that tweaking until you get a sub trim level of +/-3db is ONLY necessary if you have the time and like to tinker, however, as Chris from Audyssey says .... anything OTHER than +/-12db is good and really doesn't need to be tinkered with as it means Audyssey is doing it's job.


----------



## sceptre-lcd

i am thinking about getting a 3808. would like to hear from any owners that paid to have the multiEQ Pro feature unlocked in their receiver and whether in your setup the audio difference with multiEQ Pro vs. multEQ XT was audible ?


as i understand it an audyssey installer can come in with PC software and a better quality mic than what is included with the 3808 receiver ..do the room calibration and then download the filter values into the receiver .... a

key to "unlock" the 3808 for this download has to be purchased by the installer from audyssey. this is the multEQ pro version vs. what is shipped as default in the receiver.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sceptre-lcd* /forum/post/16059237
> 
> 
> ... as i understand it an audyssey installer can come in with PC software and a better quality mic than what is included with the 3808 receiver ...



It's best to use the included mic; the receiver will assume that the default mic is being used when it listens to the test tones, so using a different mic will give you incorrect readings.



> Quote:
> Official Audyssey Thread
> 
> 
> A. Use the microphone that came with the unit.
> 
> 
> 1. Use of a microphone from another make or model will cause incorrect frequency response measurements because of different internal calibration.


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16059403
> 
> 
> It's best to use the included mic; the receiver will assume that the default mic is being used when it listens to the test tones, so using a different mic will give you incorrect readings.




You misunderstood his question.


He is talking about someone who comes in with a mic connected to the PC, does the room analysis, and then uploads the results to the Denon. In the situation being described, no microphone is connected to the Denon.

http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multEQPro.html 

http://www.audyssey.com/products/installer_ready.html


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/16059525
> 
> 
> You misunderstood his question.
> 
> 
> He is talking about someone who comes in with a mic connected to the PC, does the room analysis, and then uploads the results to the Denon. In the situation being described, no microphone is connected to the Denon.
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multEQPro.html
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/products/installer_ready.html



Ah, I see now. Not sure then, sorry. All I've done is the "do it yourself" method with the receiver and included mic.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16059044
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that tweaking until you get a sub trim level of +/-3db is ONLY necessary if you have the time and like to tinker, however, as Chris from Audyssey says .... anything OTHER than +/-12db is good and really doesn't need to be tinkered with as it means Audyssey is doing it's job.



JD,

Good point. Note, as JD says 'other than' +12 or -12, which is NOT acceptable. If you get the maximum +12 or - 12 setting that Audyssey is able to correct for, your sub setting 'may' require much more adjustment than Audyssey is able to do. So if Audyssey makes a + 11 or - 11 adjustment, it is doing it's job.


----------



## Scott6ave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/16059525
> 
> 
> You misunderstood his question.
> 
> 
> He is talking about someone who comes in with a mic connected to the PC, does the room analysis, and then uploads the results to the Denon. In the situation being described, no microphone is connected to the Denon.
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/technology/multEQPro.html
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/products/installer_ready.html



This sounds like professional sound installation. I don't know how exactly one would go about doing that


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShannonT* /forum/post/16053206
> 
> 
> I currently have the Toshiba connected via HDMI so I can not test bitstream. I'll see if I have a spare fiber optic cable and try that.



After researching the HD A2 thread, I found that you need to have the A2 set to Auto instead of PCM. The Denon 3808 now shows the icons for 6.1 on the input side of the display.


----------



## quadgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16050106
> 
> 
> Not too mention the m1000 50' is one of Monster's best quality cables and has lab tested to 50' with no issues with 1080p. If you're not able to resolve the problem with the existing setup, another option would be to run an HDMI splitter at the BD player with a shorter cable going to the Denon. That's how another poster solved his long run problem.



The splitter seems like a good idea to try. I just bought one from monoprice and it works with the 3808 and my dvd and blu ray players. They seem to ship fast as well, though I know you are frustrated. One of my hdmi jacks on the back of the 3808 became disabled after a lightning storm last year which necessitated a switcher. Good luck.


----------



## quadgirl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16050106
> 
> 
> Not too mention the m1000 50' is one of Monster's best quality cables and has lab tested to 50' with no issues with 1080p. If you're not able to resolve the problem with the existing setup, another option would be to run an HDMI splitter at the BD player with a shorter cable going to the Denon. That's how another poster solved his long run problem.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *localnet* /forum/post/15945041
> 
> 
> Sounds like ground loop hum. Is there a 3 prong plug on your amp? If so, if you have a cheater plug, 3 prong female to 2 male, try that and see what happens. If that fixes it, you know you have the hum. Then we shall take it from there to fix the problem.
> 
> 
> As far as the amp, how much do you REALLY like it? I went through the same thing as you. I pulled my amp, as my Denon 4308ci does a better job. I just wish I could send mine back.
> 
> 
> Mike



Hi, Mike. Just saw your response to mine. I sent the amp back. Had tried a cheater plug to no avail. I really wish I had a high end dealer locally and I could try some equipment without having to risk having to mail it back. Emotiva does have a 30 day return policy. The buzz/hum was just too much for me. I don't get how you can lower the noise floor with additional sounds coming out. I still may try a nice 2 channel amp like a Bryston or classe, but am happy the denon sounds good to my ears and I bet the 4308 and above sound even better than my 3808. I don't think I'm going to be able to just let this go because now I feel like there is something in reach to take my audio listening up a notch. Of course, I wish to also improve my turntable, phonostage, and onward we go! Thanks for the insights and suggestions.


----------



## pcmike

I still have yet to receive my $100 check. Denon is losing serious creditability in my book right now. I'm flat out pissed. To top it off, they never answer the number they say to call if you have questions. It rings all day long during their supposed "office hours." Complete crap if you ask me.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16063508
> 
> 
> I still have yet to receive my $100 check. Denon is losing serious creditability in my book right now. I'm flat out pissed. To top it off, they never answer the number they say to call if you have questions. It rings all day long during their supposed "office hours." Complete crap if you ask me.



I got through the first time and didn't even have to wait on hold, so its the luck of the draw I guess. I'm betting that the nice lady that answered wasn't lying to me and that the checks will come this week. However, if I don't get it by Saturday's mail Leslie(Weslie??) will have some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16063508
> 
> 
> I still have yet to receive my $100 check. Denon is losing serious creditability in my book right now. I'm flat out pissed. To top it off, they never answer the number they say to call if you have questions. It rings all day long during their supposed "office hours." Complete crap if you ask me.



How long has it been? It took mine about 3 weeks to arrive or so.


----------



## edlow

What is the correct order to turn on all my devices to minimize handshaking issues? I have noticed occasional video dropouts for a few seconds...


Cable Box, Xbox, Blue-Ray


AVR 3808Ci

Samsung A950 TV


----------



## thekid83

have had the 38 since january but just decided to mail out the paperwork for the upgrade. as i was getting the ID number, i checked the Add New Feature option. sure enough, i had the entire package there. i'm upgrading now as i type this and never sent in any paperwork/barcode or money. is this new? did anyone else luck out?


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/16066326
> 
> 
> have had the 38 since january but just decided to mail out the paperwork for the upgrade. as i was getting the ID number, i checked the Add New Feature option. sure enough, i had the entire package there. i'm upgrading now as i type this and never sent in any paperwork/barcode or money. is this new? did anyone else luck out?



I received my 3808 from 6th Ave this past Friday (13th) and I installed the feature pack on Saturday. I was already at ver1.97 and had no problems at all upgrading....


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott6ave* /forum/post/16060690
> 
> 
> This sounds like professional sound installation. I don't know how exactly one would go about doing that



It has to be done by a certified Audyssey installer.


You can find one here:

http://www.audyssey.com/installers/index.html


----------



## pcmike

Going on six weeks now. I got a call back from Denon and a very helpful lady is going to look into my check tomorrow morning (today). Apparently the lady who normally takes care of it is out of the office on vacation. She'll let me know by noon tomorrow (more than likely earlier though she says). I can only hope.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/16065318
> 
> 
> How long has it been? It took mine about 3 weeks to arrive or so.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/16065436
> 
> 
> What is the correct order to turn on all my devices to minimize handshaking issues? I have noticed occasional video dropouts for a few seconds...
> 
> 
> Cable Box, Xbox, Blue-Ray
> 
> 
> AVR 3808Ci
> 
> Samsung A950 TV



Here is the official Denon answer:

"The powering up order can be a key issue as to whether or not the HDMI signals will pass through the system. For best results the TV should be turned on first and set to the correct HDMI input, then the receiver and then the source device(s). The reason for this has to do with getting the equipment to handshake properly for the HDCP protocol. This is a consideration when programming remote control system call keys or hot keys where everything turns on at once. You may need to consider the order of equipment turn on when programming these convenience keys."


----------



## edlow

I was under the impression the 3808 would play "flac" files. I downloaded one from http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html just to hear how it sounded. Net/USB saw the file on my PC, but would not play it. I even put it on a jump drive, but got a "file format error".


----------



## carbon summit

I'm thinking about upgrading to this receiver. Where is the best place to get it for the best price?


----------



## lakebum431

Call 6Ave


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/16069786
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the 3808 would play "flac" files. I downloaded one from http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html just to hear how it sounded. Net/USB saw the file on my PC, but would not play it. I even put it on a jump drive, but got a "file format error".



I have been using FLAC files since I bought my 3808 in Dec. 07, try another FLAC file or make your your www.flac.org for some programs to convert.


----------



## jpjibberjabber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16063508
> 
> 
> I still have yet to receive my $100 check. Denon is losing serious creditability in my book right now. I'm flat out pissed. To top it off, they never answer the number they say to call if you have questions. It rings all day long during their supposed "office hours." Complete crap if you ask me.



It's not worth getting angry over $100, and certainly isn't enough for Denon to lose ANY credibility over. You'll get it, but you know how rebates can be sometimes.


----------



## pcmike

People should just be made aware that the rebate is definitely not going to get to the majority of people within the 30 days specified on Denon's rebate form. I just got a call back from ACDpromotions (or whatever the company is) who processes the rebates and they said my rebate was processed on the 20th(!), but that check still has not been cut and that it may not even be within the next 30 days. What the hell kind of crap is that? I told the lady that the rebate form said I should expect a check within 30 days and if not I needed to call this number. She pretty much said that I shouldn't have expected it in 30 days or even the next 30 days, but if I get impatient again feel free to call her! Anyhow, people should know.... if you pay you run the risk of not getting the $100 back in the timeframe stated on the rebate form. Shame on Denon.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/16069786
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the 3808 would play "flac" files. I downloaded one from http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html just to hear how it sounded. Net/USB saw the file on my PC, but would not play it. I even put it on a jump drive, but got a "file format error".



flac works fine and sounds great. I play flac all the time using mediatomb on my linux server. You just got a bad file or something.


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16070831
> 
> 
> People should just be made aware that the rebate is definitely not going to get to the majority of people within the 30 days specified on Denon's rebate form. I just got a call back from ACDpromotions (or whatever the company is) who processes the rebates and they said my rebate was processed on the 20th(!), but that check still has not been cut and that it may not even be within the next 30 days. What the hell kind of crap is that? I told the lady that the rebate form said I should expect a check within 30 days and if not I needed to call this number. She pretty much said that I shouldn't have expected it in 30 days or even the next 30 days, but if I get impatient again feel free to call her! Anyhow, people should know.... if you pay you run the risk of not getting the $100 back in the timeframe stated on the rebate form. Shame on Denon.



Good grief. You need a hundred that bad? Rebates take time. Take a valium.


----------



## Gary J

Pocket change!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/16069786
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the 3808 would play "flac" files. I downloaded one from http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html just to hear how it sounded. Net/USB saw the file on my PC, but would not play it. I even put it on a jump drive, but got a "file format error".





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakewash* /forum/post/16070264
> 
> 
> I have been using FLAC files since I bought my 3808 in Dec. 07, try another FLAC file or make your your www.flac.org for some programs to convert.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/16070979
> 
> 
> flac works fine and sounds great. I play flac all the time using mediatomb on my linux server. You just got a bad file or something.



I have a similar difficulty to edlow. Downloaded some hires flac files and couldn't get them to play on denon (nor on Oppo nor on ps3).


Denon manual (p. 53 of Australian version) under _Playing Network Audio or USB memory Devices_ has a table of playable formats. For flac the sampling frequency is 32/44.1/48kHz. I think the files I had were 96kHz and obviously fall outside these parameters.


blairy


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/16069786
> 
> 
> I was under the impression the 3808 would play "flac" files. I downloaded one from http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html just to hear how it sounded. Net/USB saw the file on my PC, but would not play it. I even put it on a jump drive, but got a "file format error".



Don't know if this would work or not with your problem but I had problems with mp3 files not playing. I got a copy of 'Exact Audio Copy' software and made it re-save the bad mp3 files in mp3 again. It worked for almost all the files. A couple just never played. Don't know if that would work for flac files or not. EAC is excellent free software for converting flac files too. Simple, fast and free. Can't beat that.


----------



## pcmike

Obviously I don't need a hundred that bad or I wouldn't have put it out there. It's the principle and the fact that if you don't keep on top of this stuff you may never see it. Besides $100 is $100.


----------



## edlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16071892
> 
> 
> I have a similar difficulty to edlow. Downloaded some hires flac files and couldn't get them to play on denon (nor on Oppo nor on ps3).
> 
> 
> Denon manual (p. 53 of Australian version) under _Playing Network Audio or USB memory Devices_ has a table of playable formats. For flac the sampling frequency is 32/44.1/48kHz. I think the files I had were 96kHz and obviously fall outside these parameters.
> 
> 
> blairy



I see that now, I am sure you are right. There is alot of software listed on flac.org, but can anyone point me to the best free software to edit the sampling freq?


----------



## ppasteur

I went to the Denon upgrade site:
http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/upgrade.asp 


I entered the info that they asked for, including the MAC address, the serial number, and the upgrade number. It took my info. I went to the new 3830ci and told it to look for the upgrade pack... this was about 10 minutes after filling out the form. The 3808ci found the upgrade pack and is installing it as I type this.


One curious thing that I noticed, and I have no clue if it makes a difference, I bought the machine form Sixth Ave, the box label has an EU after the SN. I don't know whether this means "Euopean Model" or not... nor whether this allowed me to get the feature pack quickly and easily ...

or NOT. I am just reporting the facts as I saw them.


Phil


----------



## jimmesung

Hi everyone!! Im new to this. I was wondering if anybody has had, or is having problems with their 3808ci cutting off when the music or movie starts getting too loud? I just got mine about 3 days ago, and either I have a defective unit, or I'm not doing something right. I double and triple checked all my speaker connections. Can anybody help me out, Please before I throw it out the window.


----------



## Challkhmc

Happens to me Jim. I have had my receiver go to safe mode when playing loud volumes on 3 occasions - a Blu Ray through my PS3, a cd through my PS3 and a lp through my Denon Dp-300f turntable. I know loud is relative but I expect this AVR to play louder than I can currently push it.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmesung* /forum/post/16074012
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!! Im new to this. I was wondering if anybody has had, or is having problems with their 3808ci cutting off when the music or movie starts getting too loud? I just got mine about 3 days ago, and either I have a defective unit, or I'm not doing something right. I double and triple checked all my speaker connections. Can anybody help me out, Please before I throw it out the window.



I crank my 3808 without any problems. Something to consider is if it's the receiver 'cutting' or is it your speakers 'clipping'? Quality speakers will shut off if they are getting too much throughput. And I LOVE it loud so the only issue I experienced was my bass almost 'cracking' due to me not properly going through the Audyssey settings.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmesung* /forum/post/16074012
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!! Im new to this. I was wondering if anybody has had, or is having problems with their 3808ci cutting off when the music or movie starts getting too loud? I just got mine about 3 days ago, and either I have a defective unit, or I'm not doing something right. I double and triple checked all my speaker connections. Can anybody help me out, Please before I throw it out the window.



I used to have a Pioneer receiver that would do the same. It was driving B&W CDM 9NT full-range speakers, which can dip to a low of 3 ohms resistance. Check your speakers, as most receivers can only handle 8 or at most 6 ohms. The solution was to add an external amp to provide the extra boost.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16070831
> 
> 
> .... if you pay you run the risk of not getting the $100 back in the timeframe stated on the rebate form. Shame on Denon.



I understand your frustration in Denon not meeting their specified time frame. However, that's why those of us that would miss the $100 that much went the other route: filling out the claim form and waiting for the email verification. No $100 to worry about, and it took about 14-16 days for me to be able to download the firmware.


Brandon


----------



## pcmike

Anyhow, the issue is now moot. Apparently the company cutting the checks is just plain clueless. I just received my check in the mail today.


----------



## j33569

silly question here. my avr3808 just got unplugged from the wall while it was on. upon plugging it back in it won't turn on when i hit the on button. i remember this being a problem in the past. what's the trick to turning it back on? thanks in advance!!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j33569* /forum/post/16080284
> 
> 
> silly question here. my avr3808 just got unplugged from the wall while it was on. upon plugging it back in it won't turn on when i hit the on button. i remember this being a problem in the past. what's the trick to turning it back on? thanks in advance!!



Small power button first then large button (or use remote).


----------



## timdog1031

I have a 3808 with all Klipsch speakers and an SVS pb12\\2 ultra. I have been having a problem since I did the package upgrade. at higher volumes I am getting LFE dropout. As I apporach -10 to -5 on the volume my sub just dies out (it is def not he sub). I even have my sub wired on a seperate electrical circuit to ensure it has plenty of power. No matter what the source PS3 or Standard DVD as I hit those numbers it drops out.


I have tried everthing to solve it

check night mode - Off

Any type of compresstion off

Audessey - ON or off it doesnot matter it drops out

Dynamic volume off or on it drops out

Dynamic EQ off or on it drops out


Has anyone ever had this problem???


----------



## fporter

I've read some of the threads about wanting to listen to another audio source while watching tv where tv is provided by some tuner or satellite box via HDMI to the 3808.


The difference for me is I use the TV as the TV tuner and send audio from the TV to the 3808 via optical. So to watch TV i change the source select on the TV. Other video sources (DVD, BD, etc) are sent from the 3808 to TV via HDMI (with the TV source then set to HDMI so it displays what is sent from the 3808).


While watching TV (TV source set to TV) w/ the 3808 source set to HDP (a PS3 connected via HDMI) I hear nothing. Interestingly the 3808 front panel display shows multichannel HDMI input detected, but no sound comes from the speakers.


However when I switch the TV source back to HDMI sound as played from the PS3 now comes from the 3808/speakers. But there are no changes in the 3808 front panel input/output indications.


Why does changing the input source select on the TV change which audio is heard from the 3808? (because of the TV to 3808 optical audio connection?)


How can I change my configuration so that I can listen to other audio sources with the TV source select set to TV? Switch to another zone?


Should I run an optical cable from the PS3 to the 3808 and switch optical inputs while watching TV? This last feels cumbersome to me.


----------



## Wilt

Ok i know what the coarse and fine adjustments are for on my ancient REL.

They are filter controls, so these need to be off when i do the sub setup.


Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16077113
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the issue is now moot. Apparently the company cutting the checks is just plain clueless. I just received my check in the mail today.



I received my check today. The only problem with the rebate program turned out to be that Denon gave false hope of a quick rebate when in fact the process took about 6 weeks. Still not bad for a rebate however.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16077113
> 
> 
> Anyhow, the issue is now moot. Apparently the company cutting the checks is just plain clueless. I just received my check in the mail today.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16085062
> 
> 
> I received my check today. The only problem with the rebate program turned out to be that Denon gave false hope of a quick rebate when in fact the process took about 6 weeks. Still not bad for a rebate however.



All's well that ends well










Brandon


----------



## ShannonT

I received my rebate yesterday, it took 28 days.


----------



## heatwave3

Looking for alittle help. I am trying to do a simple setup temporarily with my 3808. I have my hd cable tuner running via component to the 3808 and hdmi to my Pio 151. I was hoping to just setup it up temporaily with no speakers and essentially run the audio and the video through the avr to the panel to test the upconversion of the video signal. I was hoping to see whether the 151 of the 3808 processes sd signal better. I'm getting the picture but no sound.


I've gone into the denon menu and set the audio to TV in the HDMI section. Is there something else I need to set to get the sound running through the TV?


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16086243
> 
> 
> Looking for alittle help. I am trying to do a simple setup temporarily with my 3808. I have my hd cable tuner running via component to the 3808 and hdmi to my Pio 151. I was hoping to just setup it up temporaily with no speakers and essentially run the audio and the video through the avr to the panel to test the upconversion of the video signal. I was hoping to see whether the 151 of the 3808 processes sd signal better. I'm getting the picture but no sound.
> 
> 
> I've gone into the denon menu and set the audio to TV in the HDMI section. Is there something else I need to set to get the sound running through the TV?



Do you have rca audio cables from the cable box into the Denon?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16086243
> 
> 
> Looking for alittle help. I am trying to do a simple setup temporarily with my 3808. I have my hd cable tuner running via component to the 3808 and hdmi to my Pio 151. I was hoping to just setup it up temporaily with no speakers and essentially run the audio and the video through the avr to the panel to test the upconversion of the video signal. I was hoping to see whether the 151 of the 3808 processes sd signal better. I'm getting the picture but no sound.
> 
> 
> I've gone into the denon menu and set the audio to TV in the HDMI section. Is there something else I need to set to get the sound running through the TV?



Does your TV have an audio option (mine does) that states "TV" or "AVR" (perhaps it's set to AVR or equivalent)?


----------



## scottyb

Hey Quick question.

I ran Audessy, which made a nice difference, but I could use a touch more volume on the center channel.

Is there a way to just turn that up?

I went into menu but I didn't want to switch to manual for fear i would loose the Aud. settings.

Thanks in advance.


Scott


----------



## cybrsage

If I save my config file to my PC, do a microprocessor reset, then upload the config file back, will I get all my setting restored? In other words, will my audyssey, quick select button, etc., settings be returned to how they were prior to the microprocessor reset?


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16086719
> 
> 
> Hey Quick question.
> 
> I ran Audessy, which made a nice difference, but I could use a touch more volume on the center channel.
> 
> Is there a way to just turn that up?
> 
> I went into menu but I didn't want to switch to manual for fear i would loose the Aud. settings.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Scott



Use the channel select/enter button on the remote.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/16086870
> 
> 
> Use the channel select/enter button on the remote.




Thanks, I knew someone here would know!!

I assume it stays where I move it to permantly.


Scott


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16087019
> 
> 
> Thanks, I knew someone here would know!!
> 
> I assume it stays where I move it to permantly.
> 
> 
> Scott



You're welcome. Yes permanent.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/16086468
> 
> 
> Do you have rca audio cables from the cable box into the Denon?



I currently have the 5 component cables (3 video and 2 audio) running from the hd-dvr to the 3808. The 3 video cables are plugged into the 3 comp inputs for TV/CBL and the 2 audio cables from the HD-DVR into the 3808 audio inputs for TV/CBL. Then the HDMI from the 3808 to the hdmi input on the 151. Picture is fine but no sound from the TV. The Denon is set to HDMI>audio>TV although I've also tried it with HDMI>audio>amp.


I've tried various settings in the 151 with the hdmi from the 3808 and no sound at all. If I run the component cables directly to the panel, then I have both picture and sound. Any help would be much appreciated.


Thx


----------



## davekro

Weds, I visited my small local independent HT store (Denon Auth. dlr) asking the owner about the 3808 and what he has heard of a new 3810. He said, as has been said, Denon is VERY tight lipped on what new model's additional features might be. He said they would be coming out in June is what he had heard. No telling if that will actually be the case.


1) 'If' a new 3810 does come out in June, say 2 1/2 months from now, what might be the expectation of the 3808 possibly going down significantly in price (from 6Ave


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16087668
> 
> 
> I currently have the 5 component cables (3 video and 2 audio) running from the hd-dvr to the 3808. The 3 video cables are plugged into the 3 comp inputs for TV/CBL and the 2 audio cables from the HD-DVR into the 3808 audio inputs for TV/CBL. Then the HDMI from the 3808 to the hdmi input on the 151. Picture is fine but no sound from the TV. The Denon is set to HDMI>audio>TV although I've also tried it with HDMI>audio>amp.
> 
> 
> I've tried various settings in the 151 with the hdmi from the 3808 and no sound at all. If I run the component cables directly to the panel, then I have both picture and sound. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thx



I just spoke with Denon and found out something unique (at least for me). If you run component from any device to the 3808 and then HDMI to your display, you will not be able to send the audio signal to the display through the hdmi. Only the video signal will be sent.


The only way to alternate between the audio being produced by the TV or the AVR is to have HDMI IN and HDMI OUT of the 3808. Which means the 3808 has to be running even when you're just using the TV speakers. The other alternative is to have the HDMI for STB>AVR>TV and then use the components on the back of the STB>TV and alternate between inputs on the TV. My only problem is that I'm running through a wall and don't have unlimited space for cables inside the wall. How much video/audio quality would I give up by using S-video instead of components between the STB>TV?


I would like to have this dual pathway so I don't have to fire up the AVR just to watch some news. Has anyone got a better setup to enable both the use of the TV speakers as well as the surround sound?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16088529
> 
> 
> I just spoke with Denon and found out something unique (at least for me). If you run component from any device to the 3808 and then HDMI to your display, you will not be able to send the audio signal to the display through the hdmi. Only the video signal will be sent.



Yes, I found out some other limitations with component video input to the 3808 with an HDMI display connected (mine is a 151 too). My situation is not exactly like yours, but bottom line is the 3808 is very picky about what it will and won't do when it sees an HDMI display is connected. Some of the things it won't do have nothing to do with HDCP or "protection", they just arbitrarily decided "we won't allow that" it seems...possibly they allow such things in higher models, but as you know the manuals lack any details on what the models actually do once you have made the option selection.


In fact, I have found that sometimes the only way to set things up the way I want on the 3808 (for a component input) is to disconnect the HDMI from the 3808 to the 151 and use a 151 component input and cable instead. Then connect up the HDMI cable afterwards. The 3808 "sees" the 151 there via HDMI and imposes some arbitrary (IMO) restrictions.


FWIW I run the optical audio output from the 151 back to my 3808. And yes, I can see there is sometimes a bit of a lip-sync issue, but it's not a configuration I use a lot and I haven't bothered trying to adjust for it yet.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16087795
> 
> 
> 1) 'If' a new 3810 does come out in June, say 2 1/2 months from now, what might be the expectation of the 3808 possibly going down significantly in price (from 6Ave


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/16088871
> 
> 
> The free upgrade is set to expire 30 April. It will probably be extended again, anyway, as the AVR goes to clearance.



QZ1,


Thanks for the notice on the extension of the upgrade to 4/30! Last week when I checked it still said 3/31. I just went there, and yep, 4/30!
http://www.usa.denon.com/denon-promotions.asp 


OK no pressure to buy now. I can demo my new speakers fine with the 1909. Splurging on a new 3808 will be MUCH more palletible if I can get it for (well?) under $1,000.

Thanks.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fporter* /forum/post/16083356
> 
> 
> I've read some of the threads about wanting to listen to another audio source while watching tv where tv is provided by some tuner or satellite box via HDMI to the 3808.
> 
> 
> The difference for me is I use the TV as the TV tuner and send audio from the TV to the 3808 via optical. So to watch TV i change the source select on the TV. Other video sources (DVD, BD, etc) are sent from the 3808 to TV via HDMI (with the TV source then set to HDMI so it displays what is sent from the 3808).
> 
> 
> While watching TV (TV source set to TV) w/ the 3808 source set to HDP (a PS3 connected via HDMI) I hear nothing. Interestingly the 3808 front panel display shows multichannel HDMI input detected, but no sound comes from the speakers.
> 
> 
> However when I switch the TV source back to HDMI sound as played from the PS3 now comes from the 3808/speakers. But there are no changes in the 3808 front panel input/output indications.
> 
> 
> Why does changing the input source select on the TV change which audio is heard from the 3808? (because of the TV to 3808 optical audio connection?)
> 
> 
> How can I change my configuration so that I can listen to other audio sources with the TV source select set to TV? Switch to another zone?
> 
> 
> Should I run an optical cable from the PS3 to the 3808 and switch optical inputs while watching TV? This last feels cumbersome to me.



This works fine for me and I even double checked it prior to posting. Playing music files from my PC networked thru PS3 and watching TV at the same time.


What is it you're trying to listen to on the PS3? What TV/panel do you have?


Sounds like an HDMI handshake issue. Try turning on the TV and set input to HDMI, then the 3808, select PS3 input on 3808, turn on PS3 and play your sound, then change TV input to view TV tuner.


----------



## cavgrant

Hi, I am having trouble with my setup of Zone 2, and would appreciate any help.


My setup is:

*7.1 setup in main zone (using Surround Backs). No bi-wiring

* 2 speakers connectd to Amp Assign 2.


In the setup, I assign the amp assign to Zone 2.

For TV

I have HDMI connection from my SKY box (similiar to TIVO/Foxtel IQ) connected to HDMI in. Out of the same box, and optical audio out into the optical audio in.


I am using a DVD player as a CD player only, and have normal RCA connections out of my DVD and into the DVD audio in RCA plugs on the Denon.


Questions :

1. I can't get Zone 2 speakers for the TV audio at all. What would this be?


2. I can only get Zone 2 speakers working for the DVD player if I have the main zone set as DVD - ie I can't have TV on the main zone, and DVD on the Zone 2.


3. I use the Denon small remote (RC 1070) and when set in Zone 2, the remote won't change the Zone from say, DVD to TV. (Note I have reset teh remote back to default settings by pressing the Zone Off button and the Advanced Setting button at the same time)


Thanks


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16088529
> 
> 
> I just spoke with Denon and found out something unique (at least for me). If you run component from any device to the 3808 and then HDMI to your display, you will not be able to send the audio signal to the display through the hdmi. Only the video signal will be sent.
> 
> *The only way to alternate between the audio being produced by the TV or the AVR is to have HDMI IN and HDMI OUT of the 3808. Which means the 3808 has to be running even when you're just using the TV speakers.* The other alternative is to have the HDMI for STB>AVR>TV and then use the components on the back of the STB>TV and alternate between inputs on the TV. My only problem is that I'm running through a wall and don't have unlimited space for cables inside the wall. How much video/audio quality would I give up by using S-video instead of components between the STB>TV?
> 
> 
> I would like to have this dual pathway so I don't have to fire up the AVR just to watch some news. Has anyone got a better setup to enable both the use of the TV speakers as well as the surround sound?



The HDMI CEC function (part of the feature upgrade pack) will let you pass the sound thru the denon to the tv speakers without the denon being on


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavgrant* /forum/post/16090403
> 
> 
> Hi, I am having trouble with my setup of Zone 2, and would appreciate any help.
> 
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> *7.1 setup in main zone (using Surround Backs). No bi-wiring
> 
> * 2 speakers connectd to Amp Assign 2.
> 
> 
> In the setup, I assign the amp assign to Zone 2.
> 
> For TV
> 
> I have HDMI connection from my SKY box (similiar to TIVO/Foxtel IQ) connected to HDMI in. Out of the same box, and optical audio out into the optical audio in.
> 
> 
> I am using a DVD player as a CD player only, and have normal RCA connections out of my DVD and into the DVD audio in RCA plugs on the Denon.
> 
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 1. I can't get Zone 2 speakers for the TV audio at all. What would this be?
> 
> 
> 2. I can only get Zone 2 speakers working for the DVD player if I have the main zone set as DVD - ie I can't have TV on the main zone, and DVD on the Zone 2.
> 
> 
> 3. I use the Denon small remote (RC 1070) and when set in Zone 2, the remote won't change the Zone from say, DVD to TV. (Note I have reset teh remote back to default settings by pressing the Zone Off button and the Advanced Setting button at the same time)
> 
> 
> Thanks



Surround Back and amp assign are the same outputs, how do you have them hooked up? Are you sure you aren't hooked up to Surround B?


Zone 2 will only pass 2ch source. You can play optical/coax digital sources but they can't be 5.1. You can't play any HDMI source.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16090431
> 
> 
> The HDMI CEC function (part of the feature upgrade pack) will let you pass the sound thru the denon to the tv speakers without the denon being on



Thanks thats good to know. Now if I could only get the email with approval to download the Feature Pack. I keep checking but they haven't made it available yet to my unit.


----------



## onder12

Please help me! I can not use my 3808CI, I got it awhile ago, and had a problem with the monitor output. The problem was HDMI cable connection to the monitor output of the receiver. It was kinda jacking off the output, i think it looks to be physically damaged as one of the pin when i checked the socket was shifted. The image on the screen was going on and off at first, now i see pretty much flickering of image on my TV with no real picture. I am not sure if i messed up a setting on the receiver and/or the issue is for sure the connector.


I took the receiver to the service, they told me 2 weeks of backlog to be able to say what the problem is, and of course the fix for it, may be months.


Could you advise?


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16090431
> 
> 
> The HDMI CEC function (part of the feature upgrade pack) will let you pass the sound thru the denon to the tv speakers without the denon being on



Hmm, it depends on your definition of "without being on". With the HDMI CEC function activated, then even when my Denon is in Standby, it is noticeably warm to the touch. It's clearly drawing quite a bit of power just for this feature.


Too much for me; I've turned the feature off, and now my Denon is nice and cold when in standby.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donm1b23ny* /forum/post/15418165
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by donm1b23ny View Post
> 
> My Denon is working ok on the network as I am able to browse through all internet radio stations without a problem but cannot see the Media Server option from Net/USB menu on the Denon. I only see the menu for Internet Radio with the choices "Recently Played, Favorites and Internet Radio" listed. I really do not understand why it is not seeing my computer with the Media server if the Denon is definately online. I don't even have my firewall enabled now so it cannot be that.
> 
> 
> What are the settings that I have to make sure are checked for TVersity because I have that server running as well (verified under services). I am pretty anxious to get anything running at this point just to see my music on Denon. Please help.
> 
> Even with my PC and router OFF I have Media Server as a selection in NET/USB. You might want to try a hard reset. If you have another PC availble, you can see if Tversity is running properly by entering the IP address of your media server into a browser on the other computer using port 41952, eg http://192.168.0.56:41952 . You should be able to browse your whole library (you can't play directly, have to save the files) because Windows is not a UPnP client LOL.
> 
> 
> Ok, I still can't seem to get the receiver to see my media server on my computer. Would any kinf od firmware update fix the problem? I tried hard booting it to no avail and it is definately on the network because I can see network radio stations.



Quoting an old topic, but I'm just now trying to share my music from my PC (soon to be connecting a NAS to the network). Thought I'd test it out prior to hooking up the NAS, but having issues.


Found the following in the Windows Media Player help:

Your devices must be on the same subnet as your computer. Most home networks consist of a single subnet. However, if you have multiple routers attached to your home network, you probably have multiple subnets. If you have multiple routers in your home and you have trouble sharing your media to certain devices, try connecting those devices to the same router that your computer is connected to.
This may be the problem, as I've got my 3808 connected to a router that is different from my primary router. Guess I have to change the secondary router to be on the same subnet as the primary...anyone else run into this issue when trying to share media files?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16091518
> 
> 
> Found the following in the Windows Media Player help:
> 
> Your devices must be on the same subnet as your computer. Most home networks consist of a single subnet. However, if you have multiple routers attached to your home network, you probably have multiple subnets. If you have multiple routers in your home and you have trouble sharing your media to certain devices, try connecting those devices to the same router that your computer is connected to.
> This may be the problem, as I've got my 3808 connected to a router that is different from my primary router. Guess I have to change the secondary router to be on the same subnet as the primary...anyone else run into this issue when trying to share media files?



Okay, I'm now able to see my music files when the laptop and the Denon are both connected to the same router. I'm really hoping this is a limitation of Windows Media Player, and not the case when using the NAS (QNAP TS-209, with TwonkyMedia preinstalled).


Has anyone been successful sharing media files between the 3808 and a NAS connected to a different router?


----------



## RGrim

Anyone interested in a great deal on a 3808CI, PM me. Love the unit but it's time to move onto bigger and better things. You'll fall out of your chair when you find out how much I'm asking for it.


----------



## ppasteur

I got my 3808ci from 6th ave last tuesday. I noticed that the label on the box , on the second line states:

*Black EU*


I wonder if this indicates that it is a European model. Has anyone that got a unit from 6th Ave (or anywhere else actually) that is in the US seen this marking on the box for their unit?


I mentioned in a previous post that I was able to fill out the online form, enter my upgrade ID and have the upgrade pack available for my unit almost immediately. At least one other poster mentioned that he had the same situation, while others have had to pay, or mail in the form, and wait for approval. This must have something to do with the MAC number and serial number that is input at the beginning of the online form. I am curious to know if it is related to this EU designation? If anyone else that was able to get the upgrade directly online could check their label and post what it says, I would be interested to see those results. It would also be interesting to hear from anyone actually in Europe to see how they are handling the upgrade.


Phil


----------



## RickGavin

Hi All, I have had my 3808 for over a year, I have the feature pack and the latest FW. A couple weeks ago, I started noticing the bass is now become unruly, and I'm not sure of the cause. I was going to try rerun the calibration today and see if that helps. I'm using a Def Tech SuperCube III and currently I have the gain on the sub all the way down and have the sub channel on the 3808 set to -10 to keep it under control. i use to have the gain set to about 1/4 and the 3808 set to -4 or so. A couple weeks ago, the power dropped for a split second, so I don't know if that had anything to do with what I'm hearing now. if the quick power interruption could of reset something in the AVR. I have it plugged into a panamax power conditioner so I'm assuming it wasn't hit by a surge. Just wondering if anyone else has had something like this happen and could recommend any specific settings to fix or test with. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Gary J

Rerun Audyssey following the *Audyssey Setup Guide* .


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16093132
> 
> 
> I got my 3808ci from 6th ave last tuesday. I noticed that the label on the box , on the second line states:
> 
> *Black EU*
> 
> 
> I wonder if this indicates that it is a European model. Has anyone that got a unit from 6th Ave (or anywhere else actually) that is in the US seen this marking on the box for their unit?



I have no idea, but here's another possibility: does your 3808 have any French labelling on the back? The box for my unit, bought in Canada, has "Black EC" on it. So I could guess, if yours doesn't have some French, that the U in EU is for United States, and the C means Canada. Though EU for Europe makes more sense otherwise...except the European units are slightly different, and they also don't usually use the same voltage and plugs as here.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16093513
> 
> 
> Rerun Audyssey following the *Audyssey Setup Guide* .



I reran the calibration, but no difference.. i then backed up my config and did a hard reset and then reran it again, same thing, the calibration sets my sub to -12, it use to only set it to -2 and I would still drop it down to -4 or so.


So i'm guessing either the 3808 or the logic board in the sub got hosed some how.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *onder12* /forum/post/16090974
> 
> 
> Please help me! I can not use my 3808CI, I got it awhile ago, and had a problem with the monitor output. The problem was HDMI cable connection to the monitor output of the receiver. It was kinda jacking off the output, i think it looks to be physically damaged as one of the pin when i checked the socket was shifted. The image on the screen was going on and off at first, now i see pretty much flickering of image on my TV with no real picture. I am not sure if i messed up a setting on the receiver and/or the issue is for sure the connector.
> 
> 
> I took the receiver to the service, they told me 2 weeks of backlog to be able to say what the problem is, and of course the fix for it, may be months.
> 
> 
> Could you advise?



Do you still have the receiver or have you left it for repair? If you've still got it do your sources work correctly when connected directly to your TV? If so try a soft reset of the receiver (power cycle with small button). If that is not successful reset your TV.


Of course I'm presuming you have the settings correct in the receiver. Maybe you should post a bit more detail of what you have connected and what your settings are.


If you have the left the receiver for repairs, is it under warranty and is it an authorised denon service agent? A few pages back someone had a similar issue with an agent and rang denon who put them in touch with another service agent to speed things up.


Good luck


----------



## iresq

Current setup has all sources to 3808. HDMI out to Mitsu RPTV. All the source components and 3808 sit under the TV.


I am adding a projector to the mix. The projector will sit approx. 45' (cable length) from the 3808.


I know one option to use an HDMI splitter like this one.


Another option I was toying with is to send to the TV via component and projector via HDMI. What, if any, issues will I have doing that?


I am already over budget for projector upgrade.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/16094112
> 
> 
> I reran the calibration, but no difference.. i then backed up my config and did a hard reset and then reran it again, same thing, the calibration sets my sub to -12, it use to only set it to -2 and I would still drop it down to -4 or so.
> 
> 
> So i'm guessing either the 3808 or the logic board in the sub got hosed some how.



But did you follow the setup guide? It will tell you why you sub got set to -12.


----------



## NefCanuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16091791
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm now able to see my music files when the laptop and the Denon are both connected to the same router. I'm really hoping this is a limitation of Windows Media Player, and not the case when using the NAS (QNAP TS-209, with TwonkyMedia preinstalled).



Sorry to butt in but I had things working before I upgraded my firewall (ESET Smart Security from v 3 to v 4) but ever since, even if I disable the ESET firewall completely the Denon can't see my PC (but can still access the Internet radio service)


Any suggestions what broke?


NefCanuck


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16087019
> 
> 
> Thanks, I knew someone here would know!!
> 
> I assume it stays where I move it to permantly.
> 
> 
> Scott





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/16087058
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Yes permanent.



Is it a permanent across all sources or permenant for the current source?


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/16094112
> 
> 
> I reran the calibration, but no difference.. i then backed up my config and did a hard reset and then reran it again, same thing, the calibration sets my sub to -12, it use to only set it to -2 and I would still drop it down to -4 or so.
> 
> 
> So i'm guessing either the 3808 or the logic board in the sub got hosed some how.



Do you have a volume knob on the sub? If so, do you small children, pets, or whatever that might have turned it all the way up? My sub volume knob is very loose and the cats used to change it all the time.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16094815
> 
> 
> Do you have a volume knob on the sub? If so, do you small children, pets, or whatever that might have turned it all the way up? My sub volume knob is very loose and the cats used to change it all the time.



A piece of tape might help.


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16094539
> 
> 
> But did you follow the setup guide? It will tell you why you sub got set to -12.



Yes, I tried first with the Subwoofer's trim at the middle (12 o'clock) position and then a 2nd time at the lowest setting. either way, Audyssey calculates to -12. Keep in mind that I have been using the same set up, with no changes for about a year, and it use to calculate to around -2 with the exact same trim setting on the Sub. Everything sounded fine, before and after the feature pack update, as well as with other FW updates, but for whatever reason, in the last couple weeks or so, the bass seems stuck at a very hot level now. I did have the 2.01 FW, and I updated to 2.02 a couple days ago, but that did not change anything. Turning the Trim knob on the sub doesn't seem to have much effect. So I'm almost hoping its just something on the logic board for the sub. Not sure how that is possible though. Both the the sub and the AVR should be under warranty though but I would rather not be with out the AVR for a long while.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16094815
> 
> 
> Do you have a volume knob on the sub? If so, do you small children, pets, or whatever that might have turned it all the way up? My sub volume knob is very loose and the cats used to change it all the time.



That was the first thing I checked, but no, the Subwoofer's trim knob had not been turned at all.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16093132
> 
> 
> I got my 3808ci from 6th ave last tuesday. I noticed that the label on the box , on the second line states:
> 
> *Black EU*
> 
> 
> I wonder if this indicates that it is a European model. Has anyone that got a unit from 6th Ave (or anywhere else actually) that is in the US seen this marking on the box for their unit?
> 
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post that I was able to fill out the online form, enter my upgrade ID and have the upgrade pack available for my unit almost immediately. At least one other poster mentioned that he had the same situation, while others have had to pay, or mail in the form, and wait for approval. This must have something to do with the MAC number and serial number that is input at the beginning of the online form. I am curious to know if it is related to this EU designation? If anyone else that was able to get the upgrade directly online could check their label and post what it says, I would be interested to see those results. It would also be interesting to hear from anyone actually in Europe to see how they are handling the upgrade.
> 
> 
> Phil



My 3808 box says BLACK EU and I was able to upgrade immediately and I bought it from 6th Ave.

My 2802 box also says BLACK EU and I bought it from Crutchfield. I don't know what the EU stands for but I don't think it means Europe...


----------



## thekid83

i posted previously about the instant feature upgrade w/o rebate/mailing anything in.


my box also is marked Black EU and came from Sixth Ave.


we evidently have been chosen to be cooler than everyone else...


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thekid83* /forum/post/16096172
> 
> 
> i posted previously about the instant feature upgrade w/o rebate/mailing anything in.
> 
> 
> my box also is marked Black EU and came from Sixth Ave.
> 
> 
> we evidently have been chosen to be cooler than everyone else...



Somebody on the feature pack upgrade thread speculated that Denon had just added all of the newer units to the upgrade list. I guess we will see as more people get recent production units.


Phil


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16094815
> 
> 
> Do you have a volume knob on the sub? If so, do you small children, pets, or whatever that might have turned it all the way up? My sub volume knob is very loose and the cats used to change it all the time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16095549
> 
> 
> A piece of tape might help.



..for the kids, the cat or the sub?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RickGavin* /forum/post/16095853
> 
> 
> Yes, I tried first with the Subwoofer's trim at the middle (12 o'clock) position and then a 2nd time at the lowest setting. either way, Audyssey calculates to -12. Keep in mind that I have been using the same set up, with no changes for about a year, and it use to calculate to around -2 with the exact same trim setting on the Sub. Everything sounded fine, before and after the feature pack update, as well as with other FW updates, but for whatever reason, in the last couple weeks or so, the bass seems stuck at a very hot level now. I did have the 2.01 FW, and I updated to 2.02 a couple days ago, but that did not change anything. Turning the Trim knob on the sub doesn't seem to have much effect. So I'm almost hoping its just something on the logic board for the sub. Not sure how that is possible though. Both the the sub and the AVR should be under warranty though but I would rather not be with out the AVR for a long while.



Post information about the speakers, distance, levels, room setup and mic positions in the Audyssey thread and they will sort it out.


I assume you do not have a "double boost" of 10 dB applied for LFE in both the player and the AVR?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16095549
> 
> 
> A piece of tape might help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16094815
> 
> 
> Do you have a volume knob on the sub? If so, do you small children, pets, or whatever that might have turned it all the way up? My sub volume knob is very loose and the cats used to change it all the time.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16097156
> 
> 
> ..for the kids, the cat or the sub?



yes


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16097284
> 
> 
> Post information about the speakers, distance, levels, room setup and mic positions in the Audyssey thread and they will sort it out.
> 
> 
> I assume you do not have a "double boost" of 10 dB applied for LFE in both the player and the AVR?



No, I have LFE at 0 db. Being that nothing in the room or equipment changed, and suddenly its now running "hot", I think its more of an equipment related failure/issue. As I said, it was working fine and roughly a couple weeks ago, its suddenly now booming with seemingly no way to dial it down. I tried a full hard reset and recalibration and it made no difference. I'll contact Def Tech support about the sub to see if its possible that it could be stuck at a high gain first. Then give Denon a call about it.


----------



## Gary J

Does it do the same thing with Room EQ turned off?


----------



## RickGavin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16099297
> 
> 
> Does it do the same thing with Room EQ turned off?



As far as the "hot" sub, yes, the level seems roughly maxed with Audyssey off or on. All other channels seem to respond correctly when the EQ is channged and have the roughly the same levels set by calibration. Only the subwoofer or sub channel seems effected. Sadly, I don't know anyone near me with a sub to try borrowing theirs to test with.


Note: Adjusting the sub level on the AVR makes a noticeable difference in the bass level, however, turning the trim knob on the sub itself, produces hardly any noticeable change, which makes me inclined to think its something wrong with the logic board on the sub. But as it stands, I have the AVR set to -12 and the sub's level set to its lowest setting, and its still too much for normal viewing. especially late at night.


----------



## dukescotts

I use a URC universal remote with a base station. I've got that connected to my 3808 via the rear input jack. Ever since I did the upgrade a few months ago for the audyssey stuff, the receiver's responsiveness to the remote has gone way down and lately it's gotten unusable.


I finally gave up today and stuck an IR bug on the front of the 3808, but I'm not really happy about that solution. The IR jack us SUPPOSED to be the more reliable method. Plus, I just don't like the aesthetics of having an IR bug on the front and you've got to worry about it getting knocked off.


Any idea what might be the problem? After I did the firmware update necessary for the upgrade, I noticed that there was no longer an option in the menus that there used to be regarding the remote. There used to be something in there about enabling the two way remote. Turning that on dramatically improved the responsiveness of the IR jack. There's now a different menu option for the RS-232 port with a reference to the "two-way remote" but that doesn't seem to have any effect.


I'd definitely appreciate any ideas. I tried searching the thread but couldn't find anything and it's gotten way too big too browse.


Thanks.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16093132
> 
> 
> I got my 3808ci from 6th ave last tuesday. I noticed that the label on the box , on the second line states:
> 
> *Black EU*
> 
> 
> I wonder if this indicates that it is a European model. Has anyone that got a unit from 6th Ave (or anywhere else actually) that is in the US seen this marking on the box for their unit?
> 
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post that I was able to fill out the online form, enter my upgrade ID and have the upgrade pack available for my unit almost immediately. At least one other poster mentioned that he had the same situation, while others have had to pay, or mail in the form, and wait for approval. This must have something to do with the MAC number and serial number that is input at the beginning of the online form. I am curious to know if it is related to this EU designation? If anyone else that was able to get the upgrade directly online could check their label and post what it says, I would be interested to see those results. It would also be interesting to hear from anyone actually in Europe to see how they are handling the upgrade.
> 
> 
> Phil



I submitted a question directly to Denon about what "EU" means.


My question: "On the box that my AVR-3808CI came in, it says "BLACK EU". What does the "EU" mean?"


Denon's Response: "EU is just our code for made for sale in the USA"


Ok, now you know...


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16100713
> 
> 
> I submitted a question directly to Denon about what "EU" means.
> 
> 
> My question: "On the box that my AVR-3808CI came in, it says "BLACK EU". What does the "EU" mean?"
> 
> 
> Denon's Response: "EU is just our code for made for sale in the USA"
> 
> 
> Ok, now you know...



I would have used "US", but hey, to each their own!


----------



## cybrsage

I am having a problem. Using the web page via my PC, I saved my config file. Worked fine. I did a microprocessor reset. Worked fine.


I then tried to upload the saved config file. No dice. I tried several times, waited for the last one to finish for 45 minutes. It still says "loading".


If I turn off the AVR and turn it back on, it is still at the initial config after the reset.


Any ideas?


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/16101275
> 
> 
> I am having a problem. Using the web page via my PC, I saved my config file. Worked fine. I did a microprocessor reset. Worked fine.
> 
> 
> I then tried to upload the saved config file. No dice. I tried several times, waited for the last one to finish for 45 minutes. It still says "loading".
> 
> 
> If I turn off the AVR and turn it back on, it is still at the initial config after the reset.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



The same thing happens to me. Somehow I eventually get the config saved and reloaded. I think it has something to do with the powersaving function being ON, in my case anyway. Next time I'll set it to OFF first. Per the fine print at the bottom of the load screen:

*Note

To use the web control function, set the GUI menu "Manual Setup" - "Network Setup" - "Other" - "Power Saving" setting to "OFF"

To use the LOAD function,Please stop the play back of NET/USB.*


----------



## cybrsage

Yeah, I saw that. I usually leave it on to save the config, since it does not matter if the router turns back on or not.


I turned it off to load the config, did not load.


I wonder if having it on during the save corrupts the save file.


----------



## gatorman

When I ran into that problem, I turned off the receiver with the small power button, turned it back on and uploaded again.


----------



## heatwave3

FYI...I sent my paperwork in for the free Feature Pack upgrade to my 3808 about 10 days ago. Gave a call yesterday and they quickly sent me an email while on was on the phone with them that validated the Feature Pack for my unit. I did the download last evening without any issues. All features now show up in the "New Feature Status" from the Denon menu.


Nice service and quick turnaround on the paperwork for those interested in avoiding the rebate process.


----------



## heatwave3

For those that have upgraded their 3808 with the Feature Pack, I was hoping someone could test something I found this evening that didn't make alot of sense to me or the Denon tech's.


I upgraded with the Feature Pack last night. No issues and all features show up on the menus. The HDMI contoller however seems to behave odd and I was curious if others are seeing the same thing.


I have a simple setup with hdmi from a Motorola 3416 to the 3808 and an hdmi to a Pioneer 151. Cables are Monoprice.


If I turn on the hdmi controller in the 3808, initially I lose the picture from my TV/Cab port #3. I then when to the source select and found that the option for connecting the TV/Cable port via HDMI no longer existed. If I turn the controller off, the picture comes back and and hdmi once again becomes an option that can be assigned to TV/Cab.


Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16117107
> 
> 
> For those that have upgraded their 3808 with the Feature Pack, I was hoping someone could test something I found this evening that didn't make alot of sense to me or the Denon tech's.
> 
> 
> I upgraded with the Feature Pack last night. Now issues and all features show up on the menus. The HDMI contoller however seems to behave odd and I was curious if others are seeing the same thing.
> 
> 
> I have a simple setup with hdmi from a Motorola 3416 to the 3808 and an hdmi to a Pioneer 151. Cables are Monoprice.
> 
> 
> If I turn on the hdmi controller in the 3808, initially I lose the picture from my TV/Cab port #3. I then when to the source select and found that the option for connecting the TV/Cable port via HDMI no longer existed. If I turn the controller off, the picture comes back and and hdmi once again becomes an option that can be assigned to TV/Cab.
> 
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?



Sorry don't use that feature...I use a Harmony One to control everything but I have read of people having similar problems


----------



## ThePrisoner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16117107
> 
> 
> For those that have upgraded their 3808 with the Feature Pack, I was hoping someone could test something I found this evening that didn't make alot of sense to me or the Denon tech's.
> 
> 
> I upgraded with the Feature Pack last night. Now issues and all features show up on the menus. The HDMI contoller however seems to behave odd and I was curious if others are seeing the same thing.
> 
> 
> I have a simple setup with hdmi from a Motorola 3416 to the 3808 and an hdmi to a Pioneer 151. Cables are Monoprice.
> 
> 
> If I turn on the hdmi controller in the 3808, initially I lose the picture from my TV/Cab port #3. I then when to the source select and found that the option for connecting the TV/Cable port via HDMI no longer existed. If I turn the controller off, the picture comes back and and hdmi once again becomes an option that can be assigned to TV/Cab.
> 
> 
> Is this happening to anyone else?



I believe when using this feature you have to use HDMI input 3. For some reason this is how the controll feature works. If you do a search here you will find the instrucion manual about the upgrade pack. In here it will tell you about the HDMI inputs changing when using HDMI Control.


----------



## Wilt

After doing an a Audyssey set up you get the logo on the display.


The border around the logo vanishes when you make an adjustment to a speaker channel level. What does this mean?


----------



## Gary J

It means you made a change to the Audyssey calibrated reference settings.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16091791
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm now able to see my music files when the laptop and the Denon are both connected to the same router. I'm really hoping this is a limitation of Windows Media Player, and not the case when using the NAS (QNAP TS-209).
> 
> 
> Has anyone been successful sharing media files between the 3808 and a NAS connected to a different router?



OK, nevermind! I had my second router hooked up incorrectly...now hooked up correctly as a wired access point, and everything's talking quite nicely. Got the QNAP NAS yesterday, and set and installed in my network with no problems. It comes with TwonkyMedia Server preinstalled, so it is now feeding my (FLAC) music files to the Denon with no problems. The sound quality is excellent!


----------



## Blindamood

Okay, I searched the thread for the answer to this, but didn't find anything definitive. However, now that I have everything set up, I can confirm that you can indeed use Random play mode when streaming music from a NAS (or PC) through the Net/USB interface. I do believe someone mentioned that there is a dedicated "Random" button on the secondary remote. After you select what you want to play (e.g., All Albums), pressing the Random button displays a little icon in the upper-right corner of the screen, and it's able to jump between albums quite nicely. Sweet!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16127270
> 
> 
> Okay, I searched the thread for the answer to this, but didn't find anything definitive. However, now that I have everything set up, I can confirm that you can indeed use Random play mode when streaming music from a NAS (or PC) through the Net/USB interface. I do believe someone mentioned that there is a dedicated "Random" button on the secondary remote. After you select what you want to play (e.g., All Albums), pressing the Random button displays a little icon in the upper-right corner of the screen, and it's able to jump between albums quite nicely. Sweet!



Well I guess that goes to show you shouldn't believe everything you read in a manual. After spending gobs of time writing scripts for MediaMonkey and TVersity to randomize playlists (which don't work that well) I now find I could have just done this.


Works just great, learned the command into my Harmony and everything's good to go.


Thanks for the post.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16127786
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Works just great, learned the command into my Harmony and everything's good to go.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the post.



Still thanks, but there is a rub with this technique.


Normal "random play" lists are designed to cycle through all entries ONCE in some quasi random order.


This technique doesn't appear to do that. I think what it does is merely select an entry from the provided list in a random fashion, but doesn't have the logic to maintain a record of which entries have already been played. Thus, you get repeating plays.


You can test this by cycling through a small list, say a single album, and not only do the songs repeat, but the play never stops (or at least in a limited test).


This might not be too big a deal on a very large playlist though.


Sigh.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16128292
> 
> 
> Still thanks, but there is a rub with this technique.
> 
> 
> Normal "random play" lists are designed to cycle through all entries ONCE in some quasi random order.
> 
> 
> This technique doesn't appear to do that. I think what it does is merely select an entry from the provided list in a random fashion, but doesn't have the logic to maintain a record of which entries have already been played. Thus, you get repeating plays.
> 
> 
> You can test this by cycling through a small list, say a single album, and not only do the songs repeat, but the play never stops (or at least in a limited test).
> 
> 
> This might not be too big a deal on a very large playlist though.
> 
> 
> Sigh.




I guess it means that it is truly random...


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16128292
> 
> 
> Still thanks, but there is a rub with this technique.
> 
> 
> Normal "random play" lists are designed to cycle through all entries ONCE in some quasi random order.
> 
> 
> This technique doesn't appear to do that. I think what it does is merely select an entry from the provided list in a random fashion, but doesn't have the logic to maintain a record of which entries have already been played. Thus, you get repeating plays.
> 
> 
> You can test this by cycling through a small list, say a single album, and not only do the songs repeat, but the play never stops (or at least in a limited test).
> 
> 
> This might not be too big a deal on a very large playlist though.
> 
> 
> Sigh.



Hey, it's a start at least...










This (and other reasons) are why I have ordered a Squeezebox Duet for playback control. It's redundant to a certain extent, but I will probably install a Squeezebox Receiver in several rooms, so this will be the only way to accomplish that. The best part is the Squeezebox Controller, which can be used throughout the house to control all units, via WiFi.


I'm also in the process of trying to download a hi-res 5.1 track, to see what the Denon does with it.


----------



## QZ1

I tried hooking up my AVR directly to PC, in place of modem, and it didn't work; and both sides indeed lit up. Last Summer, I updated the firmware connecting AVR directly to the modem, so I figured the same would work to the PC.


Do I have to create a subnet to make this work? I just read an article about this connection without a router, for two PCs, but I am not sure if it works in this case, and, if so, how I would set the AVR.


I looked over the web, and can't find a direct answer to my AVR to PC question.


----------



## cfraser

^ I don't see why it shouldn't work. I hooked my PS3 directly to the 3808 before...can't do anything much with this, except call up the 3808 web GUI...but it does work. I may have used a Cat5 crossover cable to do that, like I do when connecting two PCs together...almost certainly I did.


----------



## QZ1

I used CAT 5e UTP cable for the firmware update, but I can get the Cat 5e Crossover cable, in a few days.


According to what I read, UTP only works on newer NICs that can detect the difference. My NIC is onboard from a 2004 release Asus MB, (then top of the line), with an excellant Intel NIC, but it probably won't work, I guess.


Are there any changes to the default settings on AVR to make this work? (even after I get the right cable)

How about on the PC?


----------



## zoro

abt giving extra 200 off plus free player.


----------



## cfraser

^ Well, when connecting the PS3 (sort of an AV computer) to the 3808 (also sort of an AV computer), I didn't have to change any settings when using the crossover cable. Both of these devices don't allow that many network options. However, I do use a static IP address for the 3808 (and PS3), even in normal use, so you may want to set that up on the 3808 (don't need any of the other addresses on the page set for this app)...keep everything as simple as possible with less variables.


Most current routers don't care if you use XO cables or not when connecting to them, but many current individual devices *do* care when connecting them directly together. Sorry, not sure why that is (do they get confused who is the "host"??), but IME using an XO Cat5 is the surest way when connecting two "computers" together JIC one of them does care.


----------



## campbrs

Hello, I just bought a AVR-3808ci and I have had the following issue occur 2x now.


If I run Zone 2 all day (running Internet Radio) and then turn on the Main Zone to watch TV at night the 3808 will not output or accept inputs via HDMI. It stays this way for some time (i.e. If I leave off over night then the unit works fine).


Is this normal? Could the unit be overheating? I am not running Zone 2 hot.


Do I need to get the unit serviced or should I have it returned?


----------



## BrainOPain

I have had them for a year now but found this forum now(very excited to find fellow 3808-mates), and have played with different setup menus at different times, but I just cannot reproduce the sound that the HT shop produced during my demo days.


Any kind of help in settings that might brighten the sound up would be greatly appreciated. I need deep sounds even at low volumes.


I am getting a Blu ray and SACD player soon, and folks told me that the Fraudja processors are really old, so to do the video pass through ( does that mean DIRECT setting?), but use the audio functionality (I am not sure what that would mean specifically)


I mean I expected to hear sounds that I havent heard on a song say with my Zune or car audio or boombox, but it hasent satisfied me yet. Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/16131419
> 
> 
> I tried hooking up my AVR directly to PC, in place of modem, and it didn't work; and both sides indeed lit up. Last Summer, I updated the firmware connecting AVR directly to the modem, so I figured the same would work to the PC.
> 
> 
> Do I have to create a subnet to make this work? I just read an article about this connection without a router, for two PCs, but I am not sure if it works in this case, and, if so, how I would set the AVR.
> 
> 
> I looked over the web, and can't find a direct answer to my AVR to PC question.




Just manually assign the IP on the AVR and on your PC. Then use a crossover cable and you'll be golden. Auto-MDI (auto detection) is only required for copper Gigabit Ethernet. I doubt the AVR will support it.


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrainOPain* /forum/post/16133003
> 
> 
> I have had them for a year now but found this forum now(very excited to find fellow 3808-mates), and have played with different setup menus at different times, but I just cannot reproduce the sound that the HT shop produced during my demo days.
> 
> 
> Any kind of help in settings that might brighten the sound up would be greatly appreciated. I need deep sounds even at low volumes.
> 
> 
> I am getting a Blu ray and SACD player soon, and folks told me that the Fraudja processors are really old, so to do the video pass through ( does that mean DIRECT setting?), but use the audio functionality (I am not sure what that would mean specifically)
> 
> 
> I mean I expected to hear sounds that I havent heard on a song say with my Zune or car audio or boombox, but it hasent satisfied me yet. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Matt



What is your room like? The demo rooms in HT stores have a lot of acoustic treatments to make the systems sound good.


However, there are a handful of things to try:


1.) The Denon firmware upgrade pack includes Audyssey Dynamic Eq, which helps bass levels and increases the surround speaker output quite a bit at low volume. Unfortunately, if your system is 1 yr old, you'll probably have to shell out $100 to download it.


2.) To bypass the Faroujda processor, go to Manual Setup->HDMI Setup->i/p scaler and set to "off". This will prevent the 3808 from doing any processing on the video. The sound will get processed / amplified by the 3808, though. The "Direct" mode is for making the 3808 do the minimum amount of sound processing, so it will de-activate Audyssey room correction, etc.


3.) Check out the "Official Audyssey" thread. They have some tips on how to get the best results from the calibration.


Hope that helps!


----------



## mleboeuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/16131419
> 
> 
> I tried hooking up my AVR directly to PC, in place of modem, and it didn't work; and both sides indeed lit up. Last Summer, I updated the firmware connecting AVR directly to the modem, so I figured the same would work to the PC.
> 
> 
> Do I have to create a subnet to make this work? I just read an article about this connection without a router, for two PCs, but I am not sure if it works in this case, and, if so, how I would set the AVR.
> 
> 
> I looked over the web, and can't find a direct answer to my AVR to PC question.



If my memory serves me correctly, to enable communication between two network devices WITHOUT the use of a router, you need to use what is called a crossover cable. This will swap the TX and RX pins on the twisted pairs to enable proper communications. Ive never tried this, but it might be worth a try


----------



## blairy

I've been streaming wav files from my pc to my denon for many months now without issue.


Thsi evening when I tried this my PC comes up OK but then in brackets after PC name it says "Not Authorised"


Tried resetting the network settings for the denon and also rebooted PC - no change.


Anybody know waht I'm doing wrong?


Cheers

blairy


----------



## cfraser

^ Which device says "not authorised"? If it's the Denon, then you somehow accidentally removed sharing access on the PC.


When I've seen this, I just went into Windows Media Player or the PC directory where I keep my music and re-enabled sharing. Hope this helps, or leads to a solution...


----------



## PerfKnee

My 3808ci has been in the local warranty repair shop for too long. They are waiting on some diodes and other parts which were ordered a month or so ago, and their system doesn't allow them to predict when the backorder might clear. They say all they can do is wait for the parts to arrive. I will say they've been very good about answering my calls once or twice a week and giving me updates.


But any ideas for how to move this kind of warranty repair along? It seems like it's Denon's fault for not having the parts they need in stock, but if they don't have it in stock my complaining isn't going to solve anything.


BTW I suspect that HDMI-CEC was involved in the failure; I had been using the receiver without incident for a while, but after I turned on HDMI-CEC the receiver started requiring reboots and after a few days completely died. I can't be sure, but I'm not going to chance another trip to serviceland; I'm keeping HDMI-CEC off.


----------



## PerfKnee

With all the reports of lags while streaming from a computer, I thought maybe I'd bypass the network altogether and just use flash memory.


I'm thinking it'd be easier to just get a 16gb USB drive for about $35 from costco, about the same price as the twonkyvision software that would be needed for streaming.


Can anyone who has tried their music over both USB and network comment about which they prefer? I would assume the network would be much slower, but obviously has the value that when you load a new song into your computer it's ready to go.


----------



## windsurfdog

Greetings fellow 3808ites.


First post from a new 3808 owner. Been lurking for 6 weeks or so...finally pulled the trigger and purchased the unit with accompanying (free) Denon blu ray transport. Both units have been gracing my new entertainment center while I wait for the new LCD to be delivered (hopefully, early next week). The old entertainment center is scheduled to be moved out of the living room this weekend and, since room is at a premium, I haven't permanently set up the new EC. But I got antsy last night and had to at least partially setup the 3808.


I noticed a couple of recent posts by heatwave3 re: the new feature upgrade and thought I'd share mine with the group.


After the unit arrived a couple of weeks ago, I registered it at the Denon Users Club page. Since then, I've done nothing. Last night I went to the upgrade page and entered my information. It subsequently led me to a page that asked for my upgrade ID which I inputted. Reading the preliminary upgrade information, it mentioned that if you had firmware v. 1.95 installed that no firmware upgrade would be necessary. Mine checked out at 1.94. Not wanting to take any chances, I initiated the firmware upgrade which took about 70 minutes and resulted in firmware main v. 2.02A...so far so good. Went to get the upgrade package and lo and behold, it said there was nothing to upgrade. Checked the unit and, sure enough, the package was installed...bonus! No paperwork to send in, no phone calls...most excellent.


I've had a Rhapsody account for a couple of years now...one of the reasons I purchased the 3808. I entered my account info in the unit and, smooth as silk, it connected right up and I was listening to my fave stations.


I then went to radiodenon.com, registered my MAC and was overwhelmed by almost 13,000 stations from which to choose...major coolness! All this fun and nothing but 2 speakers, a video connection to my old CRT, and an ethernet cable. Looking forward to getting that LCD and connecting the rest of my peripherals.


So, so far, so good. No issues yet.


8)


----------



## campbrs




> Quote:
> Hello, I just bought a AVR-3808ci and I have had the following issue occur 2x now.
> 
> 
> If I run Zone 2 all day (running Internet Radio) and then turn on the Main Zone to watch TV at night the 3808 will not output or accept inputs via HDMI. It stays this way for some time (i.e. If I leave off over night then the unit works fine).
> 
> 
> Is this normal? Could the unit be overheating? I am not running Zone 2 hot.
> 
> 
> Do I need to get the unit serviced or should I have it returned?



One thing that I did do before this started happening was I enabled the HDMI-CEC - now it's disabled.


Again any ideas?


----------



## BOB HAN

Ready to pull the trigger on the 3808 and had a question on the Audyssey. I have NHT U2 Subwoofers which includes a separate X1 Active Crossover, how does the Denon 3808 Audyssey handle this when the X1 is a separate component?


----------



## sergiohm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16135856
> 
> 
> Ready to pull the trigger on the 3808 and had a question on the Audyssey. I have NHT U2 Subwoofers which includes a separate X1 Active Crossover, how does the Denon 3808 Audyssey handle this when the X1 is a separate component?



You have better chances of getting your answer here .


----------



## campbrs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *campbrs* /forum/post/16135599
> 
> 
> One thing that I did do before this started happening was I enabled the HDMI-CEC - now it's disabled.
> 
> 
> Again any ideas?



Now the HDMI doesn't work at all.


I guess lesson learned never use HDMI-CEC.


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16133474
> 
> 
> Just manually assign the IP on the AVR and on your PC. Then use a crossover cable and you'll be golden. Auto-MDI (auto detection) is only required for copper Gigabit Ethernet. I doubt the AVR will support it.



When assinging the IP address in the 3808, do you want to use the same address that is on the PC?

I am assuming I could use my PC to connect directly to the 3808 in this configuration but I am not sure. Please let me know if this will work or how I need to do it. I have a wireless router in my office connected to my cable modem. Since I have wireless capability on my laptop could I just use my laptop to connect to the 3808 and download any updates from Denon? When I first purchased the 3808 I just hardwired it to my router before connecting in the family room. Now that it is fully connected in the entertainment center I am trying to find a different way to hook up to network.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *campbrs* /forum/post/16136076
> 
> 
> Now the HDMI doesn't work at all.
> 
> 
> I guess lesson learned never use HDMI-CEC.



Interestingly, Denon Tech support called me back yesterday to get the exact make and model of my TV (Pioneer Pro-151FD) to better test and diagnose the hdmi CEC handshaking issues I posted about earlier. For now I keep the controller off and since I have a Harmony One on the way I may not have any real need for the Controller to be on once the H1 is programmed. Nevertheless, it would still be nice to understand what is causing the handshake issue...TV or 3808.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/16136184
> 
> 
> When assinging the IP address in the 3808, do you want to use the same address that is on the PC?
> 
> I am assuming I could use my PC to connect directly to the 3808 in this configuration but I am not sure. Please let me know if this will work or how I need to do it. I have a wireless router in my office connected to my cable modem. Since I have wireless capability on my laptop could I just use my laptop to connect to the 3808 and download any updates from Denon? When I first purchased the 3808 I just hardwired it to my router before connecting in the family room. Now that it is fully connected in the entertainment center I am trying to find a different way to hook up to network.



Each component on your network must have a unique IP address.


Does your wireless router have open Ethernet ports? (Mine has 4.) If so, plug the receiver in there, and the router should assign the IP address automatically (if DHCP is enabled in the router).


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16137131
> 
> 
> Each component on your network must have a unique IP address.
> 
> 
> Does your wireless router have open Ethernet ports? (Mine has 4.) If so, plug the receiver in there, and the router should assign the IP address automatically (if DHCP is enabled in the router).



Same here. Check the Denon menu to see what IP address has been assigned to it by your router. This address is typically dynamic - meaning that it can, and most likely will change inthe future. If you can't connect a second time be sure to check the assigned address again


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16134404
> 
> 
> ^ Which device says "not authorised"? If it's the Denon, then you somehow accidentally removed sharing access on the PC.
> 
> 
> When I've seen this, I just went into Windows Media Player or the PC directory where I keep my music and re-enabled sharing. Hope this helps, or leads to a solution...



The 'Not Authorised' shows (not on my PC) but on the actual denon. Where it lists Internet, Favorites (sic) etc it shows my PC name and then has Not Authorised in brackets.


Turned on this morning and all working as it should.


Thx

blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16127174
> 
> 
> OK, nevermind! I had my second router hooked up incorrectly...now hooked up correctly as a wired access point, and everything's talking quite nicely. Got the QNAP NAS yesterday, and set and installed in my network with no problems. It comes with TwonkyMedia Server preinstalled, so it is now feeding my (FLAC) music files to the Denon with no problems. The sound quality is excellent!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16127270
> 
> 
> Okay, I searched the thread for the answer to this, but didn't find anything definitive. However, now that I have everything set up, I can confirm that you can indeed use Random play mode when streaming music from a NAS (or PC) through the Net/USB interface. I do believe someone mentioned that there is a dedicated "Random" button on the secondary remote. After you select what you want to play (e.g., All Albums), pressing the Random button displays a little icon in the upper-right corner of the screen, and it's able to jump between albums quite nicely. Sweet!



I've tried this in the past and even posted that it does work and then retracted the post when I realised I was mistaken










I just tried this on my system (again). Unfortunately the second remote has gone walk about so I used the random setting in the menu. Didn't work for me; simply played the tracks in order they are lsited.


Does this only work when using the second remote button?


If so can I program this function ito my harmony via their web site? Or do I need to turn the house upside down and find the second remote


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16138037
> 
> 
> If so can I program this function ito my harmony via their web site? Or do I need to turn the house upside down and find the second remote



That's exactly what I did (Harmony). Oops, reading more closely I see you mean via the web site...didn't do that...I used the secondary remote to teach the command to the Harmony.


However, today it begins to work, but then just stops playing after about 3-4 songs. Don't know what that's about.


Oh well, ordered the Squeezebox Duet, so I'll soon be using a UI that's actually doing what it was designed for.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/16136184
> 
> 
> When assinging the IP address in the 3808, do you want to use the same address that is on the PC?
> 
> I am assuming I could use my PC to connect directly to the 3808 in this configuration but I am not sure. Please let me know if this will work or how I need to do it. I have a wireless router in my office connected to my cable modem. Since I have wireless capability on my laptop could I just use my laptop to connect to the 3808 and download any updates from Denon? When I first purchased the 3808 I just hardwired it to my router before connecting in the family room. Now that it is fully connected in the entertainment center I am trying to find a different way to hook up to network.




You have to connect the Denon to your network. You have a few choices.


1) Run a normal Ethernet (CAT5, CAT5E, CAT6 any of the three will work) from your wireless router to the Denon.

2) If you can't run a cable to your Denon, buy an wireless bridge. DO NOT buy a wirelss USB NIC. Typically, they will be called wireless game adapters.

3) Buy a wireless Ethernet bridge. Ethernet comes with fixed number of Ethernet ports and a wireless antennae. This will allow you to connect multiple devices (via ethernet cable) to your wireless network.


*IF* you decide to connect only your laptop to the Denon, you have to give different IP addresses. You'll have to hardcode both your laptop and Denon with different IP addresses. 192.168.1.10 and 192.168.1.11 for example.


But in this case, neither the Denon nor your laptop will be able to use the INternet.


hope that helps.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16140660
> 
> 
> You have to connect the Denon to your network. You have a few choices.
> 
> 
> 1) Run a normal Ethernet (CAT5, CAT5E, CAT6 any of the three will work) from your wireless router to the Denon.
> 
> 2) If you can't run a cable to your Denon, buy an wireless bridge. DO NOT buy a wirelss USB NIC. Typically, they will be called wireless game adapters.
> 
> 3) Buy a wireless Ethernet bridge. Ethernet comes with fixed number of Ethernet ports and a wireless antennae. This will allow you to connect multiple devices (via ethernet cable) to your wireless network.
> 
> 
> *IF* you decide to connect only your laptop to the Denon, you have to give different IP addresses. You'll have to hardcode both your laptop and Denon with different IP addresses. 192.168.1.10 and 192.168.1.11 for example.
> 
> 
> But in this case, neither the Denon nor your laptop will be able to use the INternet.
> 
> 
> hope that helps.



I used to run a 100' cable across my house to do any updates. The other day however I picked up a Netgear Powerline Network Kit (Like this http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1125238693680 ) and it works amazingly well. I can leave it plugged in all the time and connect it to my Blu-ray player or my 3808 whenever I need it.


----------



## mleboeuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/16134935
> 
> 
> With all the reports of lags while streaming from a computer, I thought maybe I'd bypass the network altogether and just use flash memory.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it'd be easier to just get a 16gb USB drive for about $35 from costco, about the same price as the twonkyvision software that would be needed for streaming.
> 
> 
> Can anyone who has tried their music over both USB and network comment about which they prefer? I would assume the network would be much slower, but obviously has the value that when you load a new song into your computer it's ready to go.



Depending on the quality of flash RAM you purchase, the network may be much faster than the flash drive. Local USB Hard drives are almost always faster than flash drives. However, consider that even if your playing lossless WAV files, you will never even come close to exceeding a 10BT network connection. You utilize even less network bandwidth if you play compressed files (MP3, AAC). The only time Ive ever experienced lag when streaming audio from a computer is when the computer is engaged in other processor intensive operations. The only other time you might run into problems is if your trying to stream over a wireless network. Then its all up to the speed and quality of your wireless connection. My house is fully wired with Cat6E to virtually every room so thats not an issue for me


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mleboeuf* /forum/post/16140961
> 
> 
> Depending on the quality of flash RAM you purchase, the network may be much faster than the flash drive.



There are widespread reports of significant lags from people who use the 3808ci to stream audio off their computers. As you say, there's no technological reason why this should be so given that networks and hard drives are fast enough to provide nearly instantaneous response. My ipod demonstrates that flash memory is also fast enough to provide instantaneous response.


I think it's mostly about the 3808ci's implementation, things like how much caching it does, how much processor resources it devotes, how efficient its code is, etc.


Really what I'm looking for is someone who has used both USB and Net PC playback on their 3808ci and can compare the two approaches... which has better UI, better response time, etc.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windsurfdog* /forum/post/16135394
> 
> 
> Greetings fellow 3808ites.
> 
> 
> First post from a new 3808 owner. Been lurking for 6 weeks or so...finally pulled the trigger and purchased the unit with accompanying (free) Denon blu ray transport. Both units have been gracing my new entertainment center while I wait for the new LCD to be delivered (hopefully, early next week). The old entertainment center is scheduled to be moved out of the living room this weekend and, since room is at a premium, I haven't permanently set up the new EC. But I got antsy last night and had to at least partially setup the 3808.
> 
> 
> I noticed a couple of recent posts by heatwave3 re: the new feature upgrade and thought I'd share mine with the group.
> 
> 
> After the unit arrived a couple of weeks ago, I registered it at the Denon Users Club page. Since then, I've done nothing. Last night I went to the upgrade page and entered my information. It subsequently led me to a page that asked for my upgrade ID which I inputted. Reading the preliminary upgrade information, it mentioned that if you had firmware v. 1.95 installed that no firmware upgrade would be necessary. Mine checked out at 1.94. Not wanting to take any chances, I initiated the firmware upgrade which took about 70 minutes and resulted in firmware main v. 2.02A...so far so good. Went to get the upgrade package and lo and behold, it said there was nothing to upgrade. Checked the unit and, sure enough, the package was installed...bonus! No paperwork to send in, no phone calls...most excellent.
> 
> 
> I've had a Rhapsody account for a couple of years now...one of the reasons I purchased the 3808. I entered my account info in the unit and, smooth as silk, it connected right up and I was listening to my fave stations.
> 
> 
> I then went to radiodenon.com, registered my MAC and was overwhelmed by almost 13,000 stations from which to choose...major coolness! All this fun and nothing but 2 speakers, a video connection to my old CRT, and an ethernet cable. Looking forward to getting that LCD and connecting the rest of my peripherals.
> 
> 
> So, so far, so good. No issues yet.
> 
> 
> 8)



Nice review! Just to let anyone else know if you're on the fence, the 3808 will be discontinued in May. Pick it up now if you got your eye on it!


----------



## BOB HAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16143519
> 
> 
> Nice review! Just to let anyone else know if you're on the fence, the 3808 will be discontinued in May. Pick it up now if you got your eye on it!



Do you know when and anything else about it's replacement?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16143519
> 
> 
> Nice review! Just to let anyone else know if you're on the fence, the 3808 will be discontinued in May. Pick it up now if you got your eye on it!



MagnoliaPro2,

Hey, you cannot just say the above without providing supporting info.
















I know JD mentioned this a few weeks ago. Is there new more recent info you are basing your statement on? As are others, I am awaiting updated info to decide on a (further) discounted 3808 vs. whatever features a new model might have and at what price.


Anyone with more info, please post.







)


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16144269
> 
> 
> MagnoliaPro2,
> 
> Hey, you cannot just say the above without providing supporting info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know JD mentioned this a few weeks ago. Is there new more recent info you are basing your statement on? As are others, I am awaiting updated info to decide on a (further) discounted 3808 vs. whatever features a new model might have and at what price.
> 
> 
> Anyone with more info, please post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I have to be careful here though bud. The 3808 will be discontinued along with the 1709 and 2809, meaning, there will be no 1710,2810,3810, sorry.

Doesn't mean that new series won't be introduced though...


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16144142
> 
> 
> Do you know when and anything else about it's replacement?



The 1909 will be the first to get changed to the 1910 which will be happening SOON (


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16144390
> 
> 
> The 1909 will be the first to get changed to the 1910 which will be happening SOON (


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16144390
> 
> 
> The 1909 will be the first to get changed to the 1910 which will be happening SOON (


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16144478
> 
> 
> Interesting. Thanks for your input. Are you able to say (or hint ;o), at what price point a replacement model in the new series, which would be considered a replacement for the 3808 might be? I'd guess, hoping for 'hints' at what features might be added (or potential release date), would be too much to ask. ;o)




hmmm it's tough cause the 3808 has one "feature" and one "spec" rather that none of the new models have. But that aside you'll be able to get something close, with a few more bells and whistles for a little less change.


Have all of you heard of the new Dolby Pro Logic 2Z !?


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/16144534
> 
> 
> So I guess this means we have seen the last of the firmware updates. Maybe one more just to fix any outstanding problems.




hard to say, they come as needed usually. There've been plenty of models that have gotten updates long after their release. There is a "healthy" update coming for the 5308 guys SOON.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16144620
> 
> 
> hmmm it's tough cause the 3808 has one "feature" and one "spec" rather that none of the new models have. But that aside you'll be able to get something close, with a few more bells and whistles for a little less change.
> 
> 
> Have all of you heard of the new Dolby Pro Logic 2Z !?



"3808 has one "feature" and one "spec" rather that none of the new models have", I don't understand this 'code' ;o)


"Dolby Pro Logic 2Z". I'll take that as a 'hint'.







) Ask me if I have heard of multiple (2? 3?) independent Audyssey controlled sub outs. ;o)


So as I read the tea leaves one new model is lower in some senses (GUI and /or internet connectivity maybe? ;o), but essentially apples & oranges if compared to the 3808 , but with some new bells and whistles.


Any hint as to when features, specs and release date for the 3 new series would be announced (or at least leaked ;o)? I am hoping it would be before 3808 is either discontinued or all gone, to be able to decide which way to go.







)


Much appreciation for your 'hints'.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

In a way I'm surprised the 3808 has been a viable model for as long as it has. It is clearly a price/value winner with a great many features not found in its price point for other makes. It'll hold up for some time to come.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So I guess this means we have seen the last of the firmware updates. Maybe one more just to fix any outstanding problems.

__________________


Denon support has been a bit better than "one more" would suggest. A bazillion more? Of course not. But Denon hasn't abandoned some of its older lines yet. There should be no reason to speculate they'll dump the 3808 in any kind of a hurry.


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16144830
> 
> 
> "3808 has one "feature" and one "spec" rather that none of the new models have", I don't understand this 'code' ;o)
> 
> 
> "Dolby Pro Logic 2Z". I'll take that as a 'hint'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Ask me if I have heard of multiple (2? 3?) independent Audyssey controlled sub outs. ;o)
> 
> 
> So as I read the tea leaves one new model is lower in some senses (GUI and /or internet connectivity maybe? ;o), but essentially apples & oranges if compared to the 3808 , but with some new bells and whistles.
> 
> 
> Any hint as to when features, specs and release date for the 3 new series would be announced (or at least leaked ;o)? I am hoping it would be before 3808 is either discontinued or all gone, to be able to decide which way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Much appreciation for your 'hints'.



Dolby Pro LogicIIz utilizes 2 front effect speaker that are mounted above your mains, to expand 7.1 to 9.1 or 11.1


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16144882
> 
> 
> It is clearly a price/value winner with a great many features not found in its price point for other makes



Which is why it has been a viable model for as long as it has.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pj121391* /forum/post/16144969
> 
> 
> Dolby Pro LogicIIz utilizes 2 front effect speaker that are mounted above your mains, to expand 7.1 to 9.1 or 11.1



PJ,

I knew what this was, I was just hoping for a 'hint' on multiple sub outs on new models.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16144893
> 
> 
> denon support has been a bit better than "one more" would suggest. A bazillion more? Of course not. But denon hasn't abandoned some of its older lines yet. There should be no reason to speculate they'll dump the 3808 in any kind of a hurry.



+ 1


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16144830
> 
> 
> "3808 has one "feature" and one "spec" rather that none of the new models have", I don't understand this 'code' ;o)
> 
> 
> "Dolby Pro Logic 2Z". I'll take that as a 'hint'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Ask me if I have heard of multiple (2? 3?) independent Audyssey controlled sub outs. ;o)
> 
> 
> So as I read the tea leaves one new model is lower in some senses (GUI and /or internet connectivity maybe? ;o), but essentially apples & oranges if compared to the 3808 , but with some new bells and whistles.
> 
> 
> Any hint as to when features, specs and release date for the 3 new series would be announced (or at least leaked ;o)? I am hoping it would be before 3808 is either discontinued or all gone, to be able to decide which way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Much appreciation for your 'hints'.



- The 3808 has a "rating" that no receiver has in the new line up.


- Have you heard of multiple sub outs? I have NOT on any of the 1,2 and 3 series receivers.....










-










- Not sure about the announcement yet. I can tell you there is quite a gap from when the 3808 leaves to the 3x10. I'm sure you'll know everything by the time you _see fireworks_


----------



## General Custer

Would the two new models above bridge the gap between the 3808 and the 4308?


Any word on more power then 130Watts per channel?


Any word on the number of hDMI inputs and outputs?


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16144893
> 
> 
> So I guess this means we have seen the last of the firmware updates. Maybe one more just to fix any outstanding problems.
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> Denon support has been a bit better than "one more" would suggest. A bazillion more? Of course not. But Denon hasn't abandoned some of its older lines yet. There should be no reason to speculate they'll dump the 3808 in any kind of a hurry.



Good to know. Any idea of Denon's track record on this?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16145431
> 
> 
> - The 3808 has a "rating" that no receiver has in the new line up.
> 
> 
> - Have you heard of multiple sub outs? I have NOT on any of the 1,2 and 3 series receivers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Not sure about the announcement yet. I can tell you there is quite a gap from when the 3808 leaves to the 3x10. I'm sure you'll know everything by the time you _see fireworks_



"- The 3808 has a "rating" that no receiver has in the new line up."

MP2,

The only definition I can think of for 'rating' is what reviews (CNET, et al) would rate AVR's at. Are you 'hinting' that some reliable reviewers have already secretly tested and rated the 1,2 and 3 series receivers and that they do not rate as well as the published 3808 ratings?


Any 'hint' if the 1,2 and 3 series would have:

a) GUI?

b) Internet connection for firmware updates and features upgrades?

c) +/- 130 wpc?


Just curious if any movement of the tea leaves may indicate a possibility of the things above.


----------



## Royal05Steve

I am not sure of the setup for this. My old Denon 2303 had a A and B speaker setup, but the 3808 does not. I have a 7.1 setup in my main room and I have 2 deck speakers I want to be powered also( not at the same time). What is the configuration on the Denon to do this?


I want to get the 7.1 down correctly and I see there are 2 different ways to get that in the chart. Surround ( A + B) and 7.1 with just the A and back connection. Which is better?


Is this achieved using the Surround A and Back then assigning Surround B to Zone 2 for the deck speakers?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/16147708
> 
> 
> I am not sure of the setup for this. My old Denon 2303 had a A and B speaker setup, but the 3808 does not. I have a 7.1 setup in my main room and I have 2 deck speakers I want to be powered also( not at the same time). What is the configuration on the Denon to do this?
> 
> 
> I want to get the 7.1 down correctly and I see there are 2 different ways to get that in the chart. Surround ( A + B) and 7.1 with just the A and back connection. Which is better?
> 
> 
> Is this achieved using the Surround A and Back then assigning Surround B to Zone 2 for the deck speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Your easiest option may be to run Zone 2 pre-outs to another receiver to power them. There is no easy way to switch from Z2 speaker to Surround Rear.


The Surround A and B speakers are fed the same signal. Denon's says it is for longer rooms. I have not played with them but they are not meant as the "B" speakers that you are used to.


----------



## rec head

My first question is how many people are using the surround B speakers. My Second question is how are you using them? Are you using them as intended or are you doing something different?


I ask because the room I have now is pretty crappy/small for 5.1 but I will be moving soon. My new room as I plan on configuring it will be fairly wide I'm thinking that there could be a lot of ways to play with the surround B's. For example I can place them further away from the listening position for more ambiance. I'm not saying that this is a great idea but I'll definitely be playing around and I wonder if anyone else has.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

The way I understand it is that the "A" & "B" outputs are for different *type* speakers. Say you want to use direct radiating for movie surround, but dipoles for music (or vice versa)........

I don't think you can use them both at the same time.

Best,

James

snowtrooper1966


EDIT:

I remember reading the above in the 3806 manual, I belive. Looking at the 3808 manual, it says you _*can*_ use both surround A & B at the same time.

There are also diagrams @ the bottom right on page 72 that show the surround A & B setup, but no details. As I said above, I remember reading in an old manual that they were for different type speakers. I am sure you could use them however you wanted, however....


----------



## ajoshua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16148038
> 
> 
> My first question is how many people are using the surround B speakers. My Second question is how are you using them? Are you using them as intended or are you doing something different?
> 
> 
> I ask because the room I have now is pretty crappy/small for 5.1 but I will be moving soon. My new room as I plan on configuring it will be fairly wide I'm thinking that there could be a lot of ways to play with the surround B's. For example I can place them further away from the listening position for more ambiance. I'm not saying that this is a great idea but I'll definitely be playing around and I wonder if anyone else has.



I have a 5.1 configuration with zone 2 powering the patio. I use the surround B to feed the living/dining area. This way I can pipe music to that area with the same source as the main. I mostly use NET/USB as source material for music around the house so I assign it 7ch surround mode. After Auto setup, you need to turn on Surround B and then go to Manual Setup -> Surround Speaker assign A+B to 7ch and voila! any music playing off NET/USB is fed to the living room. Not ideal but definitely useable.

The only problem is that if you have the feature upgrade and you went through Auto Setup, once you turn Surround B on, it will disable Dynamic Vol/EQ. You will need to do a Restore to re-activate but then Surround B will be turned off again. I haven't found a way yet to get around that.


----------



## LawrencevilleJon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16148038
> 
> 
> My first question is how many people are using the surround B speakers. My Second question is how are you using them? Are you using them as intended or are you doing something different?



I'm doing a bit of an unusual configuration. I have an L shaped configuration, with the family room on one leg and the breakfast room/kitchen on the other. TV and mains located where they can be seen/heard from both legs of the L.


I've set up surround A on one leg, and surround B on the other. Of course the problem is that Ausyssey can only be set up from one sweet spot, which will make the 'other' surrounds too loud when listening in the other room. I'm playing with trim levels to balance everything out, and it seems to be working fairly well. I do listen to more music than movies, though.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16148268
> 
> 
> The way I understand it is that the "A" & "B" outputs are for different *type* speakers. Say you want to use direct radiating for movie surround, but dipoles for music (or vice versa)........
> 
> I don't think you can use them both at the same time.
> 
> Best,
> 
> James
> 
> snowtrooper1966



You can use them both at the same time, or just one or the other. You can even configure it so that different options are used for different effect modes (e.g. dolby cinema vs. dolby music).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoshua* /forum/post/16148300
> 
> 
> The only problem is that if you have the feature upgrade and you went through Auto Setup, once you turn Surround B on, it will disable Dynamic Vol/EQ. You will need to do a Restore to re-activate but then Surround B will be turned off again. I haven't found a way yet to get around that.



I haven't had that problem. I used the browser GUI to tell the Denon I was using surround A+B, and ran Audyssey. It set distances/trims for the A and the B separately, and then A and B together. Dynamic vol/eq works fine, and as indicated above, you can then use the browser GUI to turn on/off the As and Bs without affecting dynamic eq.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16148014
> 
> 
> Your easiest option may be to run Zone 2 pre-outs to another receiver to power them. There is no easy way to switch from Z2 speaker to Surround Rear.
> 
> 
> The Surround A and B speakers are fed the same signal. Denon's says it is for longer rooms. I have not played with them but they are not meant as the "B" speakers that you are used to.




I am trying to get away without buying another receiver or use my AVR2303 just for my deck speakers.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoshua* /forum/post/16148300
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 configuration with zone 2 powering the patio. I use the surround B to feed the living/dining area. This way I can pipe music to that area with the same source as the main. I mostly use NET/USB as source material for music around the house so I assign it 7ch surround mode. After Auto setup, you need to turn on Surround B and then go to Manual Setup -> Surround Speaker assign A+B to 7ch and voila! any music playing off NET/USB is fed to the living room. Not ideal but definitely useable.
> 
> The only problem is that if you have the feature upgrade and you went through Auto Setup, once you turn Surround B on, it will disable Dynamic Vol/EQ. You will need to do a Restore to re-activate but then Surround B will be turned off again. I haven't found a way yet to get around that.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/16148445
> 
> 
> I am trying to get away without buying another receiver or use my AVR2303 just for my deck speakers.



Royal did you see that post?


----------



## ajoshua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LawrencevilleJon* /forum/post/16148437
> 
> 
> I'm doing a bit of an unusual configuration. I have an L shaped configuration, with the family room on one leg and the breakfast room/kitchen on the other. TV and mains located where they can be seen/heard from both legs of the L.
> 
> 
> I've set up surround A on one leg, and surround B on the other. Of course the problem is that Ausyssey can only be set up from one sweet spot, which will make the 'other' surrounds too loud when listening in the other room. I'm playing with trim levels to balance everything out, and it seems to be working fairly well. I do listen to more music than movies, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use them both at the same time, or just one or the other. You can even configure it so that different options are used for different effect modes (e.g. dolby cinema vs. dolby music).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had that problem. I used the browser GUI to tell the Denon I was using surround A+B, and ran Audyssey. It set distances/trims for the A and the B separately, and then A and B together. Dynamic vol/eq works fine, and as indicated above, you can then use the browser GUI to turn on/off the As and Bs without affecting dynamic eq.



Yes, assuming that both A & B are in the same room. In my case, B is in a different (although adjacent) room so it will probably not detect it or drive the signal so high in order to compensate. Nevertheless, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16149185
> 
> 
> Royal did you see that post?



Yes I did. Sounds like what I want to do.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoshua* /forum/post/16148300
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 configuration with zone 2 powering the patio. I use the surround B to feed the living/dining area. This way I can pipe music to that area with the same source as the main. I mostly use NET/USB as source material for music around the house so I assign it 7ch surround mode. After Auto setup, you need to turn on Surround B and then go to Manual Setup -> Surround Speaker assign A+B to 7ch and voila! any music playing off NET/USB is fed to the living room. Not ideal but definitely useable.
> 
> The only problem is that if you have the feature upgrade and you went through Auto Setup, once you turn Surround B on, it will disable Dynamic Vol/EQ. You will need to do a Restore to re-activate but then Surround B will be turned off again. I haven't found a way yet to get around that.



ajoshua:

If I set my speakers in the 7:1 using Surround back, then I should be able to assign Surround B to my deck speakers in Zone 2 and be able to get the sound from Tv/CBL or CD or DVD?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Royal05Steve* /forum/post/16152073
> 
> 
> ajoshua:
> 
> If I set my speakers in the 7:1 using Surround back, then I should be able to assign Surround B to my deck speakers in Zone 2 and be able to get the sound from Tv/CBL or CD or DVD?



No. You can only get the signal that is sent to surround A. Zone 2 can only be utilized from the surround back/zone 2 speaker outputs and the z2 pre-out.


You can place the surround B in a different room but you can't get a different source.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16146374
> 
> 
> "- The 3808 has a "rating" that no receiver has in the new line up."
> 
> MP2,
> 
> The only definition I can think of for 'rating' is what reviews (CNET, et al) would rate AVR's at. Are you 'hinting' that some reliable reviewers have already secretly tested and rated the 1,2 and 3 series receivers and that they do not rate as well as the published 3808 ratings?
> 
> 
> Any 'hint' if the 1,2 and 3 series would have:
> 
> a) GUI?
> 
> b) Internet connection for firmware updates and features upgrades?
> 
> c) +/- 130 wpc?
> 
> 
> Just curious if any movement of the tea leaves may indicate a possibility of the things above.



a) it may be easier to navigate through some of the two series avr's this year.


b) ? that's already available on current models, but if you were asking if there will be lower models with these features then "kinda" sorry can't say much more.


c) We're focusing more on adding features than just up'n the power this year



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Custer* /forum/post/16145805
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on the number of hDMI inputs and outputs?



General Custer, start buying more cables


----------



## mastermaybe

Got my 3808 over a month ago and finally got around to the feature pack upgrade!


Wow, what a painless process. Went online, registered, and twenty minutes later I was updated!


What a relief, I was anticipating a small mountain of BS.


Hope it's as easy for others!


James


----------



## SpankyInChicago




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16086719
> 
> 
> Hey Quick question.
> 
> I ran Audessy, which made a nice difference, but I could use a touch more volume on the center channel.
> 
> Is there a way to just turn that up?
> 
> I went into menu but I didn't want to switch to manual for fear i would loose the Aud. settings.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Scott





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/16086870
> 
> 
> Use the channel select/enter button on the remote.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16087019
> 
> 
> Thanks, I knew someone here would know!!
> 
> I assume it stays where I move it to permantly.
> 
> 
> Scott





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/16087058
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Yes permanent.



Is it a permanent across all sources or permenant for the current source? In other words are channel levels per source or global? I think they are per source, aren't they?


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16152151
> 
> 
> No. You can only get the signal that is sent to surround A. Zone 2 can only be utilized from the surround back/zone 2 speaker outputs and the z2 pre-out.
> 
> 
> You can place the surround B in a different room but you can't get a different source.



Ok I can listen to the same source as the main if I use Surround B which is ok for what I want. If I want to shut it off can I? I do not want my deck speakers going all the time.


If I want I guess true 7:1 then I would need to connect my back surround speakers to the Surround Back and amp assign it to the main zone? From what I am reading is that Surround A + B are really the same signal when used as 7:1 (A + B). Is that correct or am I not getting it?


If I do the second amp for Zone2/Surround Back what do I lose in the main surround?


I know a lot of questions...


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/15986808
> 
> 
> I installed a Denon AVR-3808CI last week and registered the MAC address on http://www.radiodenon.com . I created a few directories of favorite radio stations and podcasts there.



So after you created directory "foo" on radiodenon.com, it should show up on your AVR under the Net/USB --> Internet Radio --> Favorites --> foo. Your saved stations should be under there.


----------



## Richard Smith

I want to digitalize my LP record collection. Presently the turntable is connected to my 3808's phono input. I assume that it is digitalized for Dolby processing and then converted back to analog for output to my separate power amp.


I would like to capture the internal digital stream and transmit it on my wired network to my desktop computer (on another floor) there it would be converted to MP3. Format.


Is this possible? If not what's the best approach?


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/16162493
> 
> 
> I want to digitalize my LP record collection. Presently the turntable is connected to my 3808's phono input. I assume that it is digitalized for Dolby processing and then converted back to analog for output to my separate power amp.
> 
> 
> I would like to capture the internal digital stream and transmit it on my wired network to my desktop computer (on another floor) there it would be converted to MP3. Format.
> 
> 
> Is this possible? If not what's the best approach?



I don't think there is any way to get digital from the 3808 in a form that can be transmitted over a network.


The best solution I've seen (but I haven't tried it) is a USB turntable. You can do a Google search and get a lot of hits. Of course it's probably only worth it if you have a lot of LP's to convert and even then you might have questions as to the quality you'd get (although it may be possible to mount your cartridge in one of these units - I'm just guessing on that, however).


----------



## General Custer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16152224
> 
> 
> a) it may be easier to navigate through some of the two series avr's this year.
> 
> 
> b) ? that's already available on current models, but if you were asking if there will be lower models with these features then "kinda" sorry can't say much more.
> 
> 
> c) We're focusing more on adding features than just up'n the power this year
> 
> 
> 
> General Custer, start buying more cables



MagnoliaPro2


What's the time frame on these receivers? May? Will the 4308 be replaced too?


Will the dolby PLz speakers have amps (9.1 setup) or will they be pre outs or cannibalize amps used for the back channels?


Will they have more then 1 HDMI output. I need a second for my projector when i'm not using the LCD.


Any word or watts per channel? I need a little more then the 130 my 3808 puts out.


Thanks. (Homer Simpson voice) Need more info.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/16162493
> 
> 
> I want to digitalize my LP record collection. Presently the turntable is connected to my 3808's phono input. I assume that it is digitalized for Dolby processing and then converted back to analog for output to my separate power amp.
> 
> 
> I would like to capture the internal digital stream and transmit it on my wired network to my desktop computer (on another floor) there it would be converted to MP3. Format.
> 
> 
> Is this possible? If not what's the best approach?



I have this turntable and it uses Audacity software
http://www.ionaudio.com/ionttusb05 

they have others on the site


----------



## ings




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/16162493
> 
> 
> I want to digitalize my LP record collection. Presently the turntable is connected to my 3808's phono input.



My recommendation is don't bother - buy the CDs and rip them unless that's not an option for some reason (say, out of print).


It's simply too much work (2-3 hours per album) to do a 1st class transfer by the time you've finished touching the transfer up with an audio editing program.


(Been there, tried that, replaced all my albums with CDs instead).


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpankyInChicago* /forum/post/16152498
> 
> 
> Is it a permanent across all sources or permenant for the current source? In other words are channel levels per source or global? I think they are per source, aren't they?



The channel levels (via the center button) is set by source, if I remember correctly.


Also, if you use the quick buttons, do not forget to save your config again (press and hold the quick button) after any changes.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/16162493
> 
> 
> I want to digitalize my LP record collection. ...
> 
> 
> Is this possible? If not what's the best approach?



An alternative to a USB turntable is a device called a "USB Phono Plus" by Artcessories. These cost about $95-100 and work quite well. You plug your turntable into it and connect it via USB to your PC. It can be powered by a converter brick or just directly from a USB port. It applies RIAA equalization, has several monitoring options and provides a trim control to limit clipping. Works quite well for what it does. If you've a high quality turntable and cartridge this would be a better way to go than one of the USB units, at least in my opinion.


You can capture the data stream with a program such as Audacity (free, very capable, somewhat complex and requires practice). The data can eventually be saved in any number of formats, but if you're going to go to this type of trouble, I'd definitely recommend that you save your primary copies in a lossless format such as flac or wav and not in MP3. Disk is too cheap and you can always convert to some other format easily.


That being said, I'd sort of have to agree with the other reply indicating that this might not be worth the effort. While not difficult, just capturing and cleaning up the start, stop and a/b side transitions takes some time. Capturing track titles is mainly manual and requires effort, and if you want to clean up clicks and pops you're in for a real treat. If the album was played enough to suffer from clipping damage in the inner tracks, forget it, there's no way to reduce this in reality.


I tried a couple of commercial programs which claimed to simplify this process, but found them to be frustrating and not really capable of doing what they said they could. I still just use Audacity if I'm going to do this.


I started out thinking that I'd capture all of my LP's and wound up realizing that it was only worth doing a few.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16170071
> 
> 
> An alternative to a USB turntable is a device called a "USB Phono Plus" by Artcessories. These cost about $95-100 and work quite well.



Check out the stuff from Pro-ject Audio too. They make a very good USB turntable and a preamp-DAC-USB box thats about $200. Good DACs. The process is a lot of work - takes me about 90 min per album to do a decent job. But if you're careful you can make files that are better than most mass-produced CDs (IMHO); and I have lots of LPs that have not been reissued as CDs. You can use a music database like Mediamonkey or WinAMP and the track name lookup is automatic 90% of the time. I totally agree with the recommendation to save the files as FLAC. And it is way cool to have your whole music library in a metatagged database available to stream all over the house.


----------



## B612

Ok, does anyone know what may be causing this problem.


I just bought the ASD-11R for the 3808 and updated the firmware for both the iPod Nano 4g and the 3808. I connected everything and when I connect the iPod all I get is a big message on the TV screen saying "Loading..." That's it.


I have another iPod, same model but this one has the later firmware version of 1.0.2 and work just fine. I tried updating the iPod agian and it worked for about a week. Now I'm getting the same "loading..." message and nothing else.


Did I miss something or could this be an issue with the iPod?



Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Richard Smith

I have the turntable (Rega) playing into the Denon via a MC preamp. The TT is sitting on a very nice isolation base and I dont want to go through a re-location hassel.


My wife has a lap top. Does the 3808 have an anlalog line level output that I could connect to the laptops soundcard for digitilizing and storing as a Wave file?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Richard Smith* /forum/post/16179207
> 
> 
> I have the turntable (Rega) playing into the Denon via a MC preamp. The TT is sitting on a very nice isolation base and I dont want to go through a re-location hassel.
> 
> 
> My wife has a lap top. Does the 3808 have an anlalog line level output that I could connect to the laptops soundcard for digitilizing and storing as a Wave file?



You could use either the VCR out (see page 56 of the manual for the rec out procedure) or the main L/R preouts to the laptop and record with Audacity or Adobe's Audition. But soundcards in laptops (and in most motherboards) are not very good, especially the AC97 based stuff.


----------



## campbrs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *campbrs* /forum/post/16136076
> 
> 
> Now the HDMI doesn't work at all.
> 
> 
> I guess lesson learned never use HDMI-CEC.



Update - I called Denon support and it ends up that it is a HDMI sync issue. So now I just need to make sure I turn everything on in the right order.

1. Turn on TV

2. Turn on Reciever

3. Turn on Cable Box


If the "blackout" happens again (and it has) I do an HDMI reset:

1. Turn everything on

2. Pull the HDMI cable out of the TV (while everything is on)

3. Power everything off

4. unplug all the HDMI cables

5. Let sit for 2 minutes

6. plug everything back in

7. Turn everything on the proper order - as mentioned above


BTW - Does anyone have a faster way to do the reset?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *campbrs* /forum/post/16182024
> 
> 
> Update - I called Denon support and it ends up that it is a HDMI sync issue. So now I just need to make sure I turn everything on in the right order.
> 
> 1. Turn on TV
> 
> 2. Turn on Reciever
> 
> 3. Turn on Cable Box
> 
> 
> If the "blackout" happens again (and it has) I do an HDMI reset:
> 
> 1. Turn everything on
> 
> 2. Pull the HDMI cable out of the TV (while everything is on)
> 
> 3. Power everything off
> 
> 4. unplug all the HDMI cables
> 
> 5. Let sit for 2 minutes
> 
> 6. plug everything back in
> 
> 7. Turn everything on the proper order - as mentioned above
> 
> 
> BTW - Does anyone have a faster way to do the reset?



I've haad a similar issue (not the same exactly) where my TV locks up when I pause my oppo dvd for more than a few minutes (running through 3808 via hdmi). Rather than go through the steps you listed I reset the TV (and then re-input all the tv settngs.


If you can determine which piece of equipment is causing the problem (source, AVR or panel) then you may be able to get away with a soft (or hard) reset of simply that piece of equipment.


Good luck


----------



## pmead72

Thanks everyone for all the information here. This forum is great!







I was able to get a great deal from 6Ave and got my 3808 on Tuesday. Having read most of this forum ahead of buying I was able to update the Firmware and then register on the Web site and was able to get the feature pack right away for free. So now my 3808 is fully up to date and has the feature pack. I was able to run the Aud setup and got my inputs all assigned. It sounds great










I have it playing from my Tversity (again heard about that here) running on my MS Home Server. But when I went to Internet Radio is says "-- empty". I think I know what the issue is but don't have the information to fix it. I am using IPCop for my router and using it's Advanced Proxy and URL filter. One of my sons was doing porn so I have to lock everything down. This works great but is probably blocking out the internet radio (allowed the updates). I can add allowed URLs in the filter but I don't know where the 3808 is trying to go. Does anyone know what I have to allow to get internet radio working?


Thanks


Patrick


----------



## Sharp45

Hello all,


I am a new owner of this piece of gear. This thread has already helped me once (with the "Mute: ON" annoying text box, learning how to disable it). The "Text Download" makes searching the thread very easy.


I don't have any speakers yet (this arrived before them, I've got some Aperion speakers on order) but it is working fine with HDMI audio passed through to the TV. I'm updating the firmware now and will be adding the "feature pack" after that. So, basically I have a $1000 HDMI switcher for the moment.










I have an initial question, which does not seem to have been addressed in this thread. What do I do with the "Signal Ground" on the back? Do I ignore it, or get some wire and connect it to my Monster Power HTS-2600 "Ground" terminal?


Thanks in advance, and I'm glad so far to be part of the club.


Cheers,


Doug


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16185606
> 
> 
> I have an initial question, which does not seem to have been addressed in this thread. What do I do with the "Signal Ground" on the back? Do I ignore it, or get some wire and connect it to my Monster Power HTS-2600 "Ground" terminal?



The Signal Ground connection is used in conjunction with the Phono inputs. So, if you're not using a turntable, then you probably won't use it.


----------



## windsurfdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmead72* /forum/post/16184514
> 
> 
> I have it playing from my Tversity (again heard about that here) running on my MS Home Server. But when I went to Internet Radio is says "-- empty". I think I know what the issue is but don't have the information to fix it. I am using IPCop for my router and using it's Advanced Proxy and URL filter. One of my sons was doing porn so I have to lock everything down. This works great but is probably blocking out the internet radio (allowed the updates). I can add allowed URLs in the filter but I don't know where the 3808 is trying to go. Does anyone know what I have to allow to get internet radio working?



Hey Patrick,


I'm not in front of my 3808 right now but I might suggest that, if you haven't already, register at radiodenon and add a favorite channel. Then go into the 3808 and see if you can see it under "favorites" (you should unless your router is blocking communication to your 3808). Try to play it if you see it.


Good luck.


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16186938
> 
> 
> The Signal Ground connection is used in conjunction with the Phono inputs. So, if you're not using a turntable, then you probably won't use it.



I'm not using a turntable; thanks for the reply!


----------



## blitzd247

well guys i have been through it all and i am considering returning my 3808 even though it is an amazing reciever. the previous posts are on page 456 so you may read back. since then I have replaced my 3809 with another 3808, replaced the 35ft hdmi, purchased the denon 25xx blu-ray player and still. It will not pass the signal of any bluray players through the reciever. Anyone have any hail mary options that sony and denon didnt figure out?

And thanks for the ideas so far.


----------



## General Custer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16191972
> 
> 
> well guys i have been through it all and i am considering returning my 3808 even though it is an amazing reciever. the previous posts are on page 456 so you may read back. since then I have replaced my 3809 with another 3808, replaced the 35ft hdmi, purchased the denon 25xx blu-ray player and still. It will not pass the signal of any bluray players through the reciever. Anyone have any hail mary options that sony and denon didnt figure out?
> 
> And thanks for the ideas so far.



Had problems with my 3808 passing the hdcp signals from my ps3 to my samsung lcd over a 50ft hdmi cable. The issue is the signal degrades over long hdmi cable runs. Get an hdmi booster/signal equalizer which will clean up the signal and allow the hdcp to be passed over the long cable runs. It worked for me.


Heres one i use from monoprice:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blitzd247* /forum/post/16191972
> 
> 
> well guys i have been through it all and i am considering returning my 3808 even though it is an amazing reciever. the previous posts are on page 456 so you may read back. since then I have replaced my 3809 with another 3808, replaced the 35ft hdmi, purchased the denon 25xx blu-ray player and still. It will not pass the signal of any bluray players through the reciever. Anyone have any hail mary options that sony and denon didnt figure out?
> 
> And thanks for the ideas so far.



Did you ever do that test with short HDMI cables to/from the 3808 - to make sure the 3808 HDMI input/output is even working? I didn't see where you said you "proved" that. I can tell you that instances of problems with the "HDMI board" are not at all rare. It is pretty fast and painless to get fixed, they know about it...










Though you did prove that the cable was not electrically defective, you didn't actually "prove" that the signal level at the far/3808 end is adequate (though it may be fine for the TV)...this is the next step in troubleshooting after the above is verified.


Make sure the HDMI control is turned off on everything that has it when troubleshooting. I know as implemented in the 3808 it has some unexpected effects. You can use the 3808 GUI HDMI Info option to see if the 3808 is getting a signal in if lack of short cables is restrictive to testing. This of course can be viewed by 3808 composite/component output JIC your HDMI output is in fact bad [Edit: I think you already said the HDMI GUI output is OK, so forget that part.] Actually, with a handful of cables, the 3808 can be pretty well diagnosed at home, to the point you can definitely say "it's broken" and not have to wonder.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16180598
> 
> 
> You could use either the VCR out (see page 56 of the manual for the rec out procedure) or the main L/R preouts to the laptop and record with Audacity or Adobe's Audition. But soundcards in laptops (and in most motherboards) are not very good, especially the AC97 based stuff.




It's taken me quite a while but a long last I've finally got organised to do this too. Hooked up a (second) PC using line in on an audigy soundcard and DVR out from the 3808.


When I play audio on or thru the 3808 it seems to be always output from the DVR analogue outs. Is this how it's supposed to be? If I am connected to Zone two outputs I have to set the REC out procedure as per the manual.


----------



## heatwave3

Anyone have any feedback on the following situation?


I have a L/R small speaker setup with a small center channel and a subwoofer. I'm very pleased by the sound and have absolutely no complaints. The speakers are B&W M1s for the front L/R and the Center speaker.


I ran Audyssey and it did an outstanding job of improving the sound. I only ran 3 locations. Did I really limit myself by not doing more locations? I assumed that 3 locations were plenty for the computer to calculate the distances from the speakers (which it was right on). I had my sub set to 80Hz on the x-over and I had the gain set to the midpoint.


Also given than I'm not running rear speakers, I'm somewhat unsure what surround sound mode is best for a setup like mine. I'm currently using "matrix" which was great for the movie I watched this evening, however I was curious about the views of others regarding getting the best all around sound mode for a front setup like mine.


Also, since I used Audyssey, I assume I don't need to use any of the settings in the "audio setup".


Should my "amp setup" be set to "2ch"?


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Perpendicular




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16193874
> 
> 
> I ran Audyssey and it did an outstanding job of improving the sound. I only ran 3 locations. Did I really limit myself by not doing more locations? I assumed that 3 locations were plenty for the computer to calculate the distances from the speakers (which it was right on). I had my sub set to 80Hz on the x-over and I had the gain set to the midpoint.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.



I purchased my Denon 3808 yesterday and have been going through the manual as I set up. I would suggest you do like the manual states; "We strongly recommend to measure 6 or more positions so that the measurements have the proper spatial weighting." "Even if the listening enviroment is small, measuring at multiple points throughout the listening enviroment results in more effective correction."


See page 25 of the manual. They illustrate a diagram.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> I ran Audyssey and it did an outstanding job of improving the sound. I only ran 3 locations. Did I really limit myself by not doing more locations? I assumed that 3 locations were plenty for the computer to calculate the distances from the speakers (which it was right on). I had my sub set to 80Hz on the x-over and I had the gain set to the midpoint



I would agree with Perpindicular above.

I ran Aud with only three locations and thought it was over rated.

Well a few weeks ago I was toying around and decided to run the six or eight they recommend and heard a huge difference. I now see what people talk about when they give good comments on it.


Scott


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16198874
> 
> 
> I would agree with Perpindicular above.
> 
> I ran Aud with only three locations and thought it was over rated.
> 
> Well a few weeks ago I was toying around and decided to run the six or eight they recommend and heard a huge difference. I now see what people talk about when they give good comments on it.
> 
> 
> Scott




Thanks for the recommendations to re-run Audyssey with more listening points. I ran 6 and it was an even greater improvement. Thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16199324
> 
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations to re-run Audyssey with more listening points. I ran 6 and it was an even greater improvement. Thanks again for the recommendation.



Just curious, why stop at 6? Why not just use 8? It does not take much more time and it gives the processor as much information as possible to do what it was designed to do with...

You guessed it *8 positions of data*. As far as I can see, the minimal amount of time that is saved in calibrating for 3 or 6 positions is not worth cheating yourself by not taking full advantage of the capabilities that the system can provide when used properly.


Try it, you will like it










Just my thoughts!


Phil


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16203327
> 
> 
> Just curious, why stop at 6? Why not just use 8? It does not take much more time and it gives the processor as much information as possible to do what it was designed to do with...
> 
> You guessed it *8 positions of data*. As far as I can see, the minimal amount of time that is saved in calibrating for 3 or 6 positions is not worth cheating yourself by not taking full advantage of the capabilities that the system can provide when used properly.
> 
> 
> Try it, you will like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my thoughts!
> 
> 
> Phil



Here's my concern...the last 2 seating locations (sites 7 & 8) are within 2-3 feet of the left and right front speakers. Is that likely to create an issue being that close to the speakers when setting Audyssey?


----------



## thebesthereis

Just a quick question. What's the latest pricing on this model? Also, I don't want the receiver to do any video processing. Is there a way to turn it off? I need a receiver that will leave the video alone and just handle audio with all the latest codecs. Thanks in advance. I have my speakers already. Just researching receivers as a last step before I can go full throttle, make a purchase, and assemble the rest of the 7.1 living room I'm working on.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16204728
> 
> 
> Here's my concern...the last 2 seating locations (sites 7 & 8) are within 2-3 feet of the left and right front speakers. Is that likely to create an issue being that close to the speakers when setting Audyssey?



How can the L and R Front speakers be closer. Position 7 and 8 are suppose to be further back than the first 6 positions.

Are you using the Official Audyssey setup guide to run calibration?


----------



## AndreK

I finally decided for the 3808A. Picked it up Saturday, connected all the wires yesterday and now need to do the speaker setup and configuration.

(And a SW upgrade as well, just to be sure).


Of course I was prepared







so I had some DTA-MasterAudio demo files waiting and the 3808 recognized them and they played perfectly.


This thread has already been helpful to make the decision, and also during the setting up on Sunday. Thanks for that support and I expect to be here more often.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/16205473
> 
> 
> How can the L and R Front speakers be closer. Position 7 and 8 are suppose to be further back than the first 6 positions.
> 
> Are you using the Official Audyssey setup guide to run calibration?



Only the first position matters. The others in the pattern can be in any order.


----------



## Browninggold

I understand that...but 2-3 ft. from front speaker? But with that being said following the Official Audyssey setup guide 7 and 8 position is either the back position, if you have enough space behing listening area or in the middle (or so) of setup guide.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/16206095
> 
> 
> I understand that...but 2-3 ft. from front speaker? But with that being said following the Official Audyssey setup guide 7 and 8 position is either the back position, if you have enough space behing listening area or in the middle (or so) of setup guide.



I was following the on-screen instructions on the 3808 which instructed the microphone placement to be in the primary viewing position for microphone place #1, secondary viewing position for microphone position #2 and so on. I have the microphone on a collapsible camera stand that allows me to place the microphone essentially at the hearing position on the seating of each of the seats in the room.


I placed the microphone in order of the likely seating position per the onscreen instructions. Likely seating positions #7 & 8 are closest to my front speakers. Am I not following the 3808's on-screen instructions properly? Any advice?


----------



## Browninggold

Have you tried the setup which is on the Official Audyssey thread? I tried the seating setup which Denon gives you, and found the Official Audyssey setup guide a whole lot better. Make sure you have the room quite also...I unplug the fridge, turn off furnace, put livestock away (cats) in a diffrent room etc....


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/16206136
> 
> 
> Have you tried the setup which is on the Official Audyssey thread? I tried the seating setup which Denon gives you, and found the Official Audyssey setup guide a whole lot better. Make sure you have the room quite also...I unplug the fridge, turn off furnace, put livestock away (cats) in a diffrent room etc....



Thanks..I've taken my questions over to that thread. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/16206136
> 
> 
> Have you tried the setup which is on the Official Audyssey thread? I tried the seating setup which Denon gives you, and found the Official Audyssey setup guide a whole lot better. Make sure you have the room quite also...I unplug the fridge, turn off furnace, put livestock away (cats) in a diffrent room etc....



I've gone through this "official" Audyssey setup several times because I moved my speakers, sub, and listening position around a bit, and all I can say is WOW - maybe I don't need new speakers after all! Really - no kidding! I also added two NHT Super Zeros for 7.1 sound, but that now seems like unnecessary overkill because they are normally off.


Anyway, after I started doing all 8 setup positions the sound got noticeably better, especially the bass response . . . mmmmm . . . smooth . . . nice!


So the moral of the story is to follow browninggold's advice, not Denon's, and take the time to do the full Audyssey setup per the official Audyssey thread. Be sure to use a tripod too. Lastly, those annoying bloop bloop sounds (like Popup Video on steroids) will tempt you to end the Audyssey setup before you've completed the whole thing, but hang in there!


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16205391
> 
> 
> What's the latest pricing on this model? Also, I don't want the receiver to do any video processing. Is there a way to turn it off?



I just picked one up for $1069, open box, from 6ave.com.


I turned off all video processing. There are three options for HDMI video processing:
Off
Analog to HDMI conversion
Analog and HDMI to HDMI conversion


Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/16206095
> 
> 
> I understand that...but 2-3 ft. from front speaker? But with that being said following the Official Audyssey setup guide 7 and 8 position is either the back position, if you have enough space behing listening area or in the middle (or so) of setup guide.



From the setup guide -


"3. After the first measurement, the order in which you make the subsequent measurements does not matter: The diagram below only serves to ensure each location is measured."


So 7 and 8 can be done anytime after doing position #1.


----------



## spherehead71

Hello, I am new to this forum. I'm sure the answer is in here somewhere but I can't find it.


I have an HTPC with HDMI out for video and optical out for audio. I can't figure out how to assign the video and audio to one source. I currently have them connected to the DVR inputs for both HDMI and optical.


I can't find in the menu's how to assign the video from HDMI and the Audio from the optical to one source.


Any help will be appreciated.


Thanks,

Steven


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spherehead71* /forum/post/16207554
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this forum. I'm sure the answer is in here somewhere but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> I have an HTPC with HDMI out for video and optical out for audio. I can't figure out how to assign the video and audio to one source. I currently have them connected to the DVR inputs for both HDMI and optical.
> 
> 
> I can't find in the menu's how to assign the video from HDMI and the Audio from the optical to one source.
> 
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steven



I'm not sure if my approach will be of any help, but here's how I connected my HTPC through the 3808 to my Pioneer 151. Its a T42 laptop (no hdmi), but I used a dvi>hdmi adapter to connect the video portion of my laptop to the HDP hdmi input on the 3808. I then took a long headphone jack (20') and connected it to an audio RCA adapter (red & white jacks) from the headphone extension. I plugged the RCA jacks into the "EXT. IN" inputs.


I set the 3808's HDP "source" to HDMI and used the "EXT. IN" as the audio source for the HDP video input. I'm not sure if this is the most optimal configuration but the outcome was outstanding.


I can now display my laptop's display (cycling through FuncF7 until both laptop and monitor display together) and can run both sound and video from the laptop on my 151. The display is excellent and the audio through the 3808 is crisp running through B&W M1s. I use this setup for couch websurfing and for showing stupid/funny UTube videos to friends and family. Everyone gets a kick out of watching Utube on the "big screen".


----------



## baronzemo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16152224
> 
> 
> a) it may be easier to navigate through some of the two series avr's this year.
> 
> 
> b) ? that's already available on current models, but if you were asking if there will be lower models with these features then "kinda" sorry can't say much more.
> 
> 
> c) We're focusing more on adding features than just up'n the power this year
> 
> 
> 
> General Custer, start buying more cables



This may be a stupid question but MagnoliaPro2, if you didn't have the 3808 would you buy it soon or wait a few months for the new receivers to come out.


The 3808ci looks to have everything I want (although dual sub outputs and an extra HDMI out would be awesome) for around the right price.


I don't care much about Dolby IIz, but dual sub out and an extra HDMI for a little lower or similar price would be great as long as the replacements aren't losing anything too important.


Thanks


----------



## pmead72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmead72* /forum/post/16184514
> 
> 
> I have it playing from my Tversity (again heard about that here) running on my MS Home Server. But when I went to Internet Radio is says "-- empty". I think I know what the issue is but don't have the information to fix it. I am using IPCop for my router and using it's Advanced Proxy and URL filter. One of my sons was doing porn so I have to lock everything down. This works great but is probably blocking out the internet radio (allowed the updates). I can add allowed URLs in the filter but I don't know where the 3808 is trying to go. Does anyone know what I have to allow to get internet radio working?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Patrick




I found an option in the IPCop URL filter to allow an IP to bypass the filter. Since the 3808 isn't browsing the Web







I gave it a hardcoded IP and had it bypass the URL filter. Now I have full Internet radio. I'm loving this reciever










Patrick


----------



## ajoshua

A question about recording. I would like to record from phono to PC using the optical output. Currently, when I engage the record mode, using ZONE2/3 / REC SELECT, I can only record NET/USB but cannot record TUNER nor PHONO.

(I have not tried other sources yet). Is there a connection setup or constraint that I am missing here, perhaps needing to use only OPT2 or OPT3 output. I have both spdif and analog connected to the pc and I can switch & record between them (using the net/usb at this point) so the pc does not seem to be the problem. I believe I am following the procedure in the manual correctly using the SOURCE SELECT, etc. I have latest firmware and feature loaded.


----------



## heatwave3

Is there anyway to make one or both of the power outlets on the 3808 "unswitched" or are they permanently "switched" to the power state of the overall unit?


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baronzemo78* /forum/post/16209654
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question but MagnoliaPro2, if you didn't have the 3808 would you buy it soon or wait a few months for the new receivers to come out.
> 
> 
> The 3808ci looks to have everything I want (although dual sub outputs and an extra HDMI out would be awesome) for around the right price.
> 
> 
> I don't care much about Dolby IIz, but dual sub out and an extra HDMI for a little lower or similar price would be great as long as the replacements aren't losing anything too important.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not stupid at all, The 3808 is GREAT, and the prices are even better now.

As for what you want...or would like, you can have 1 of those "benefits" for less money on the next series, however, the other feature you want, you'll have to dish out quite a bit more than what the 3808 is now







sorry.


There is something the 3808 has that none of the 10's will have.

My opinion, the 3808 is a freakin bang for the buck right now. GRAB IT!


----------



## baronzemo78

Thanks for the reply! I think I will try to get the 3808 now before the free upgrade expires. Especially if the 3808 has something the new ones won't I will go for it.


More HDMI out's and dual subs would be nice, but I don't need either for my current system design, they would just be nice for the future.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16207389
> 
> 
> I just picked one up for $1069, open box, from 6ave.com.
> 
> 
> I turned off all video processing. There are three options for HDMI video processing:
> Off
> Analog to HDMI conversion
> Analog and HDMI to HDMI conversion
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




Cool. I'm kind of a noob since this is my first "quasi-home theater build" and depending on how difficult (or fun) this journey winds up being, will determine if it's my last.







It's been so far a lot of research and learning about the hobby but fun nonetheless. So forgive my nescience but I do want the receiver to send all video out through the HDMI port but to do it as a raw signal instead of upscaling it. Just send it to my TV as it's being received. Basically, if I turn it off, can it still send ALL video, analog and digital, to the set though the one HDMI out or do I have to send each video signal (analog to analog out and digital to digital out) seperately as each type of connection? Thanks in advance for any and all help.










Also, since we both live in NY, (







) did they charge you tax? When I called for pricing, they did quote me the AVS Forum "special" price for a new one with free shipping but informed me that I would have pay tax since I live in NY and they have stores in NY and NJ. I could have a friend drive me out to one in NJ but without that special pricing in the store, do you think it would be worth it? Thanks again.


----------



## rhalabicki

N00b question, can I setup different speaker levels for each source?


Also, I recently setup my AppleTV to the 3808 and "altered" my AppleTV to play Divx and AVI format. One thing I noticed was a dramatic improvement to the sound quality and center channel definition when I enabled the RESTORER function for that source. Anyone else try it? What are you using Mode 1,2,3 (currently I'm using 2).


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16193874
> 
> 
> Also given than I'm not running rear speakers, I'm somewhat unsure what surround sound mode is best for a setup like mine.



Just use the "standard" decoding mode even though you have fewer than 5.1 speakers. The receiver "knows" you only have 3.1 speakers, so it will automatically downmix as needed.


I run a 3.1 setup also, and just use the "standard" modes -- i.e. DOLBY DIGITAL for DD 5.1, DOLBY PLII CINEMA for 2.0, etc. Even if you are getting 5.1 signal, just use the standard decoding. You will see the lights on your display indicated that you are getting a 5.1 input signal (six boxes lit up on the left) and 3.1 output (only four boxes lit up on the right).


The "matrix" mode is an ancient DSP mode, Denon's effort at a pro logic -esque 2.0 > 5.1 upmix. I would stick with the Pro Logic or DTS Neo matrixing instead, but go with what sounds good to you.




> Quote:
> Should my "amp setup" be set to "2ch"?



No. The "2CH" mode is a specific amp mode for when you have a separate pair of dedicated 2-channel speakers that are different than your normal 5.1 speakers. You can read about the different amp assign options in my setup guide:
http://batpigworld.com/setup.html#amp_assign


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoshua* /forum/post/16211458
> 
> 
> A question about recording. I would like to record from phono to PC using the optical output. Currently, when I engage the record mode, using ZONE2/3 / REC SELECT, I can only record NET/USB but cannot record TUNER nor PHONO.
> 
> (I have not tried other sources yet). Is there a connection setup or constraint that I am missing here, perhaps needing to use only OPT2 or OPT3 output. I have both spdif and analog connected to the pc and I can switch & record between them (using the net/usb at this point) so the pc does not seem to be the problem. I believe I am following the procedure in the manual correctly using the SOURCE SELECT, etc. I have latest firmware and feature loaded.



As far as I can determine the denon will only output analogue signals (such as phono) as an analogue signal for recording purposes. It won't take an analogue signal and convert it to digital and then output it. You'll need a stereo analogue cable/interconnect for the output on the denon. For most PC sound cards the other end of the cable will need a 1/4" in plug to connect to the line in on your sound card. The PC will convert the analogue signal to digital.


You'll need to use the DVR or VCR outputs. I have previously posted that using these seems to have the sound output permanently, whether or not the REC mode is turned on. Not sure if it's meant to do that.


Let us know how your recording goes.


blairy


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16213604
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to make one or both of the power outlets on the 3808 "unswitched" or are they permanently "switched" to the power state of the overall unit?



Bump...anyone got a quick answer for this question?


----------



## ajoshua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16218631
> 
> 
> As far as I can determine the denon will only output analogue signals (such as phono) as an analogue signal for recording purposes. It won't take an analogue signal and convert it to digital and then output it. You'll need a stereo analogue cable/interconnect for the output on the denon. For most PC sound cards the other end of the cable will need a 1/4" in plug to connect to the line in on your sound card. The PC will convert the analogue signal to digital.
> 
> 
> You'll need to use the DVR or VCR outputs. I have previously posted that using these seems to have the sound output permanently, whether or not the REC mode is turned on. Not sure if it's meant to do that.
> 
> 
> Let us know how your recording goes.
> 
> 
> blairy



Actually, its 1/8" not 1/4"







. As I mentioned, I have both analog and digital hooked up and analog is connected from DVR audio out. Again, I do have signal going out but only when NET/USB is selected, any thoughts?


----------



## General Custer

MagnoliaPro2 will any of the new receivers have 9 amps to drive 9 speakers to have a normal 7.1 surround system plus the two new height speakers of the Dolby PL IIz setup? Will one have to use an external amp for the height speakers or sacrifice the rear surrounds?


----------



## batpig

Custer - you've asked that question like fifty times in various threads. patience, grasshopper. we will find out soon enough.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Custer* /forum/post/16219716
> 
> 
> MagnoliaPro2 will any of the new receivers have 9 amps to drive 9 speakers to have a normal 7.1 surround system plus the two new height speakers of the Dolby PL IIz setup? Will one have to use an external amp for the height speakers or sacrifice the rear surrounds?



The xx10 has an Enhanced Power Amplifier Assign Mode for Multi-Zone (Zone 2 and/or 3 - Split Mono), Bi-amping or Dolby PLIIz


----------



## PerfKnee

I just got my new 3808ci back from a 6 week stint in warranty repair. Before it wouldn't power on, and now it does. But the network functions seem dead. When I choose NET/USB it just says "Connecting...". In Network Info it says DHCP On, but doesn't list any IP or MAC address. I've turned power saving off. My router does not illuminate the LED for the ethernet port, nor does it show up in the list of connected devices. The network functions on the 3808ci just seem completely dead, and I'm thinking that's probably a problem they just didn't get around to fixing.


During the week that it worked correctly, I never had any such issues with ethernet; I just plugged it in to the router and all was well.


Before I bring it back for service, I'd like to hear any ideas people have for troubleshooting this. It's going to be almost a week before I have time to reach Denon support during their business hours, so maybe y'all can help?


----------



## General Custer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16219770
> 
> 
> Custer - you've asked that question like fifty times in various threads. patience, grasshopper. we will find out soon enough.



Sorry.


Was just trying to see what info was out there so that i can start the process of priming the wife for the next hometheater purchase. Its a lot harder to push through a new receiver plus a new amp.


----------



## batpig

understood, just bustin' yer balls....


looks like MagPro's response implies 9 amps so you may be in luck.







the wise strategy is to start priming the wife anyway as a precautionary measure. if you change your mind later, you earn points for saying, "Honey, you know about that new receiver I was going to buy? the fancy one with all the new features? I've decided I really don't need to be wasting money on a new toy, you're right, so with the savings I bought you these flowers." she will be so happy you will have greased the tubes for the next purchase, it's a win-win strategy.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16220172
> 
> 
> looks like MagPro's response implies 9 amps so you may be in luck.



How you figure that? His description sounds exactly like what we have today....


----------



## batpig

hmm... I was inferring from the word "enhanced" and also the "Zone 2 *and*/or 3", but now I realize that "and" probably refers to split mono. I get demerits for improper inference.


----------



## briaetz

batpig... I am a longtime Denon owner/fan, but have recentley upgraded my whole system and am not up on the newest sound/video processing but am learning.


Just checked out your site, and thanks, you answered a lot of stupid questions that I never felt like asking on this forum. I still have a few questions though about surround modes, ect. Would you, or anyone on here mind answering some questions? Should I email you? Thanks


----------



## linuxjacques




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16214343
> 
> 
> Not stupid at all, The 3808 is GREAT, and the prices are even better now.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16214343
> 
> 
> My opinion, the 3808 is a freakin bang for the buck right now. GRAB IT!



I would love to grab one at a decent price (not list).


I was looking over the weekend and all the places I consider reputable either

wanted list or were out of stock (or both).


Even Best Buy was showing it as backordered (and at list price).


Sure some bad smelling places in New Jersey claim to have it for less, but

I don't trust them.


I don't need the absolute lowest price. I'll pay more to have less worries.

Just not list.










Any recommendations?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajoshua* /forum/post/16219543
> 
> 
> Actually, its 1/8" not 1/4"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As I mentioned, I have both analog and digital hooked up and analog is connected from DVR audio out. Again, I do have signal going out but only when NET/USB is selected, any thoughts?



Oooppppss, thanks for correction....I've been told a million times not to exaggerate










I have analogue from DVR to sound card line in on PC. If i selct FM tuner, phono or NET/USB, sound is output via DVR output even when REC mode is not set. I would expect sound is only output when REC mode is turned on (to source).


In your instance, is the REC mode on? If so is it set to REC NET/USB or REC SOURCE. If teh former DVR outputs will only work on NET/USB input. Select REC SOURCE and it will output whetever you're playing or select PHONO if that's all your after. The intent is that you can record one input (say PHONO) whilst listening to another.


blairy


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linuxjacques* /forum/post/16220691
> 
> 
> I would love to grab one at a decent price (not list).
> 
> 
> I was looking over the weekend and all the places I consider reputable either
> 
> wanted list or were out of stock (or both).
> 
> 
> Even Best Buy was showing it as backordered (and at list price).
> 
> 
> Sure some bad smelling places in New Jersey claim to have it for less, but
> 
> I don't trust them.
> 
> 
> I don't need the absolute lowest price. I'll pay more to have less worries.
> 
> Just not list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any recommendations?



Here is a list of authorized internet retailers:
http://www.usa.denon.com/OnlineETailers.asp 

Of course there are many more "local" authorized retailers. I bought my 3808 from 6th Ave... no problems. I paid $1200 about a month ago and others have paid around $1100. Might be cheaper now. You need to call in order to get the low prices.

J&R music was $1300 a month ago...


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16220297
> 
> 
> hmm... I was inferring from the word "enhanced" and also the "Zone 2 *and*/or 3", but now I realize that "and" probably refers to split mono. I get demerits for improper inference.



I was hoping someone with the special decoding ring would translate MagnoliaPro2's last 'hint'.







But I am still not clear from the post,s if the 'z' high front speakers could be powered by the xx10 models with 'Zone 2' already allocated to 7.1 backs, _without any external amps!_

My 1909 only supports Zone 2 *OR* 7.1 backs. (7 individual amp channels).


What does mono block of zone 2 & zone 3 mean? Some way to use 'external amps'?.







( waaaah







(


MagnoliaPro2... Can we have a hint of what feature the 3808 has, that the xx10's will not? Is it one that is considered important functionally, or maybe more in the 'nice but not a big deal' category. (a subjective judgement, of course... but work with me here.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16219986
> 
> 
> The xx10 has an Enhanced Power Amplifier Assign Mode for Multi-Zone (Zone 2 and/or 3 – Split Mono), Bi-amping or Dolby PLIIz



Can you speak to this feature in a different way to 'infer' more info? We fully understand you are not at liberty to announce features. But a second 'hint' taken independently, addressing the feature from a different perspective, surely would not compromise you moral fiber.










Also, It seems about 2 weeks ago (maybe a bit less?), that you mentioned the xx10 models would be announced in less than a few weeks. Can you hint at an impending (or not) announcement date? For instance, a quiz question like: "The date is not 4/14, and not 4/16, but is somewhere in between." ?


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodeye38135* /forum/post/16221954
> 
> 
> I bought my 3808 from 6th Ave... no problems. I paid $1200 about a month ago and others have paid around $1100. Might be cheaper now. You need to call in order to get the low prices.



I just got an open box one from 6ave.com for $1,069. It looked and seemed brand new, except for the fact that the box was actually open. They were very responsive on their live chat help on their web site, too. Recommended, and authorized.


----------



## Sharp45

Hello all,


I got the new Audyssey feature pack upgrade and was wondering if there are additional remote control codes that I could use?


I know that the main remote "PARA" button switches between Dynamic EQ and Volume (three states), and that is nice. What I would like is another set of remote codes to set the Dynamic Volume to any of four states directly, or just to toggle between them? That is, off, day, evening and midnight modes. I was thinking that perhaps some of the models that had this from the start would have a button on their OEM remote that I could use in my programmable remote.


This receiver is complex and I'm loving exploring all of its features.


Thanks!


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/16220083
> 
> 
> the network functions seem dead. When I choose NET/USB it just says "Connecting...". In Network Info it says DHCP On, but doesn't list any IP or MAC address.



I'm ashamed to admit it, but my "ethernet dead" issue was resolved by simply rebooting the router and the receiver. Worth a try if anyone has this problem.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/16220355
> 
> 
> Just checked out your site, and thanks, you answered a lot of stupid questions that I never felt like asking on this forum. I still have a few questions though about surround modes, ect. Would you, or anyone on here mind answering some questions? Should I email you? Thanks



I would encourage you to ask questions publicly on the forum so that other "lurkers" can benefit from the discussion. You have already been blessed with anonymity through the internets, so no need to feel embarrassed about asking a potentially "dumb" question










Just know that I know absolutely zilch about some of the more advanced functions of the 3808CI and higher level models; for example I would be useless trying to help troubleshoot network streaming or anything like that.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16222742
> 
> 
> What does mono block of zone 2 & zone 3 mean?



I don't know where you got the "block" part. A "monoblock" amp is just a single amp dedicated to a channel.


What is being discussed is Zone 2/3 MONO operation (no block







). On the 2809CI, 3808CI and other models with 3-zone/3-source (your 1909 only has 2-Z/2-S), you can optionally reassign the back power amps to power BOTH Zone 2 and 3 together. However, since there are only two SURR.BACK amps to reassign, each of Zone 2/3 will be mono and not stereo (one amp per zone).


So, whereas on the lower models the only amp assign option is "Zone 2", because there is no Zone 3, on the models in question you have three amp assign options for multizone: Zone 2 only (stereo), Zone 3 only (stereo), or Zone 2 + 3 (mono in each).


This is actually well explained/illustrated in the manual, if you download the 3808CI manual you can look at the pictures in the back


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16222860
> 
> 
> What I would like is another set of remote codes to set the Dynamic Volume to any of four states directly



these IR hex codes exist but you will likely need some sort of universal learning remote to obtain them. I'm not sure if they've come up in this thread but if you search the 2809/989 thread for "hex code" and "harmony" and similar terms you will find them quickly. I don't know if the 3808CI remote allows you to input hex codes directly.


----------



## pmead72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16222836
> 
> 
> I just got an open box one from 6ave.com for $1,069. It looked and seemed brand new, except for the fact that the box was actually open. They were very responsive on their live chat help on their web site, too. Recommended, and authorized.



I agree. I just got mine last week from 6Ave.com I was told I couldn't quote the price but it was


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16223603
> 
> 
> I don't know where you got the "block" part.



That would be from my block head. I read mono and my head filled in block.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, whereas on the lower models the only amp assign option is "Zone 2", because there is no Zone 3, on the models in question you have three amp assign options for multizone: Zone 2 only (stereo), Zone 3 only (stereo), or Zone 2 + 3 (mono in each).



The final option would be none of those combinations above, but assign amp 6 & 7 to the 7.1 backs. I get it now. Very good explanation.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The xx10 has an Enhanced Power Amplifier Assign Mode for Multi-Zone (Zone 2 and/or 3 - Split Mono), Bi-amping or Dolby PLIIz



So if I read this correctly, MP2 is simply describing what all receivers with zone 2 and zone 3 capability do already, nothing enhanced about how it works. Maybe something else in the amps is enhanced (power supply, other?). So the question is what does enhanced mean if the functionality does not change (from 2809, 3808, {2309?} ).


----------



## shawnwalters

Anyone know what a 3808ci sells for used ~ 3 months old?


----------



## briaetz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16223587
> 
> 
> I would encourage you to ask questions publicly on the forum so that other "lurkers" can benefit from the discussion. You have already been blessed with anonymity through the internets, so no need to feel embarrassed about asking a potentially "dumb" question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just know that I know absolutely zilch about some of the more advanced functions of the 3808CI and higher level models; for example I would be useless trying to help troubleshoot network streaming or anything like that.




Alright, so I'm stil learning about all of this.


1st. Any special settings I should have my blu ray 2500 btci set with on the receiver?


2nd What about all of the different ssurround settings, ie, PCM, dolby, ect, I have it set to auto, and sometimes it (the receiver)will say dolby tru hd, or dolby digital, and mostley pcm.


more questions to follow. I know these may be dumb questions to some, but Im really just intrested in what others have theirs set to and what they prefer.

thanks for the help


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16213604
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to make one or both of the power outlets on the 3808 "unswitched" or are they permanently "switched" to the power state of the overall unit?



If you have the Feature Pack Upgrade, turn on HDMI-CEC. For some inexplicable reason, that turns the outlets to unswitched.


----------



## liwc_michael

Hi all,

I was annoyance at the crossover setting. Hope you guys can help. My speaker is Bose double cube which is direct plug in 3808. Subwoofer is Velodyne SPL-800i replaced the Bose subwoofer. After ran the auto setting, the result is 250hz for 5 channels and 80hz for the subwoofer. Subwoofer mode is LFE + Main. I'm wondering if it is a correct setting? Does it mean subwoofer will responsible for the base below 250hz? Or should I adjust to 100hz for the 5 channels and subwoofer? Also, the distance is not accuracy.

Do I need to adjust to the correct distance?

Thousand thanks!

Michael


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16220214
> 
> 
> How you figure that? His description sounds exactly like what we have today....



How do YOU figure that?

Seems some of the new line of Denons will support PLIIz, which is 9 channel. The 3808ci is 7.....


Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/16228380
> 
> 
> If you have the Feature Pack Upgrade, turn on HDMI-CEC. For some inexplicable reason, that turns the outlets to unswitched.



How do you like that...inexplicable. I called Denon and they said there's no way to make the outlets on the back of the 3808 "unswitched".


However you're absolutely right, if you have the Feature Pack and turn on HDMI CEC Control, you effectively added 2 additional "unswitched" outlets on the 3808.


These outlets remain powered so long as the 3808 remains at least in standby mode. Once you turn the unit off completely, the outlets go to switched mode (off if the unit is off) until you power the unit back up and place it into "On" or "Standby".


This was a nice find as it gave me an additional 2 outlets for small items I wanted to keep powered like the charger for my Harmony 1 controller. I was able to keep all my settings in the Harmony with only a small change by turning on the HDMI Controller. Essentially I had to change the input of my cable hd-dvr from TV/Cab to Sat. For some reason, Denon deactivated the HDMI input for TV/Cab when the Controller is On and instead activated the HDMI for the Sat input.


This meant moving the Cable hdmi over one port to Sat and all is fine. I'm not sure of Denon's thinking behind this setup but it all works in the end.


Thanks for sharing this little discovery with the Feature Pack.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liwc_michael* /forum/post/16228474
> 
> 
> My speaker is Bose double cube which is direct plug in 3808... After ran the auto setting, the result is 250hz for 5 channels and 80hz for the subwoofer.



no offense but... what do you expect from those teeny little cubes? those measurements sound correct to me.


you could try re-running to see if the results are consistent, but you shouldn't be surprised.



> Quote:
> Does it mean subwoofer will responsible for the base below 250hz? Or should I adjust to 100hz for the 5 channels and subwoofer?



No, do not lower the crossover as the speakers aren't playing anything below that really anyway.


The subwoofer LPF is NOT a crossover, and Audyssey does not set it to 80 (Audyssey never touches that setting). You can set it manually to 120 but it only affects the LFE channel; this is discussed in the Audyssey Setup Guide.




> Quote:
> Also, the distance is not accuracy.
> 
> Do I need to adjust to the correct distance?



the "distance" is really about "delay". Those little bose cubes are bipolar and the acoustics of the "bose sound" have been known to confound the distance measurements. I would leave it as is unless it sounds bad.


Bottom line is Audyssey is just giving you quantitative data to confirm that the cubes have no midrange...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briaetz* /forum/post/16228248
> 
> 
> 1st. Any special settings I should have my blu ray 2500 btci set with on the receiver?



I'm not familiar with that player, I use the PS3. You may want to ask in the owner's thread for that model, or others can chime in. I imagine if you are actually getting TrueHD and DTS-MA you have the settings correct.




> Quote:
> 2nd What about all of the different ssurround settings, ie, PCM, dolby, ect, I have it set to auto, and sometimes it (the receiver)will say dolby tru hd, or dolby digital, and mostley pcm.



The key thing to understand is the relationship between INPUT SIGNAL and how the receiver then chooses a surround mode to decode it. What it says on the display depends on what input the receiver is getting; there is a big nasty chart towards the back of the manual which details what the receiver will say depending on the combination of input signal and surround mode you choose.


In general, in the "auto" decoding mode (typically just hit the "standard" button to put it in the default decoding mode) you will see the name of of the decoding being displayed -- i.e. if you are getting a TrueHD signal, the display should say "DOLBY TRUEHD", if you are getting a DTS signal, it says "DTS", if you are watching a BD with a PCM soundtrack, it says "MULTI CH IN", etc.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16228537
> 
> 
> How do YOU figure that?
> 
> Seems some of the new line of Denons will support PLIIz, which is 9 channel. The 3808ci is 7.....



PLIIz does seem the most likely "new feature" to keep the higher end models competitive. However, the Zone 2 / 3 split mono sounds like the current 3808. My guess is that PLIIz will show up in the top of the line with amps, maybe in the middle of the line as pre out but no amps. But who knows, I've got no inside knowledge on this....


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16223632
> 
> 
> these IR hex codes exist but you will likely need some sort of universal learning remote to obtain them.



I have a URC MX-700 which is a programmable remote. If the code exists in any other model's remote then I can look it up in the URC database. I don't know what to do with a "hex code" (I understand what it is, don't know how the MX-700 software works well enough) but if it can be done and that's the only way, I will figure it out.


Thanks!


----------



## Sharp45

Hello all,


Audyssey worked wonders, but I had some questions on the advanced crossover settings. First off, I have a 4.1 setup with no center channel. I have the "LFE + Main" setting turned on. So, after Audyssey, it picked these settings in Advanced Crossover Frequencies:


Front: 80 Hz

Surround A: 250 Hz

LFE+Main: 120 Hz


I'm not sure exactly what these mean, because it doesn't specify which are HPF and which are LPF.


My speaker manuals say to feed a full spectrum to the front speakers (they go down to 35 Hz) and to use a HPF with an 80 Hz floor for the surrounds. The sub should use a LPF with an 80 Hz ceiling. How do I set the Denon's three options to realize these desires? Presumably Surround A should be 80 Hz, but I'm not sure about the other two.


Thanks!


----------



## timetodoit

I just ordered a 3808va and I'm wondering about one thing, PS3 only sends LPCM signal so it's already decoded when it arrives to the receiver...


So... should I buy a blu-ray player just to get the sound bitstreamed to the 3808? Or I won't note any difference?


Many say the ps3 is the best blu-ray player around, but in sound.... this is my question....


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16223632
> 
> 
> these IR hex codes exist but you will likely need some sort of universal learning remote to obtain them. I'm not sure if they've come up in this thread but if you search the 2809/989 thread for "hex code" and "harmony" and similar terms you will find them quickly.



I checked the MX-700 IR database and found a "Denon 2808ci Main3" which had some discrete codes. Alas, the ones for setting the Audyssey Dynamic Volume to Midnight, Evening and Day do not work, although the toggles and discrete on/off do work. How disappointing. I also found some explicit hex codes as you mentioned, in the referenced thread, but I doubt they are different than the ones in the IR database.


Has anyone gotten discrete settings or a toggle for the Dynamic Volume settings (Midngiht, Evening, Day) to work on a 3808 with an IR remote?


Thanks!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timetodoit* /forum/post/16231069
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 3808va and I'm wondering about one thing, PS3 only sends LPCM signal so it's already decoded when it arrives to the receiver...
> 
> 
> So... should I buy a blu-ray player just to get the sound bitstreamed to the 3808? Or I won't note any difference?
> 
> 
> Many say the ps3 is the best blu-ray player around, but in sound.... this is my question....



Do not worry the PS3 is just fine. The only thing you don't get is the "TRUE HD" on the display.


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16228537
> 
> 
> How do YOU figure that?
> 
> Seems some of the new line of Denons will support PLIIz, which is 9 channel. The 3808ci is 7.....



No, you are wrong about that. PLIIz is not necessarily 9 channels, it can also be just 7 channels.


As per Roger Dressler in this post.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=1750 


"I guess they don't really understand that PLIIx is an alternative way to use a 7.1 speaker system--it's not just about adding more speakers. Many such consumers were finding that it was difficult to use the two back outputs and speakers when their seating was close to the rear wall, so unless they used them for "zone 2" remote playback, they went unused. PLIIz gives tham another choice--two height speakers over a 5.1 system."





And in case you don't know who Roger Dressler is.


http://www.spoke.com/info/pJUC3H/RogerDressler


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16231340
> 
> 
> I checked the MX-700 IR database and found a "Denon 2808ci Main3" which had some discrete codes. Alas, the ones for setting the Audyssey Dynamic Volume to Midnight, Evening and Day do not work, although the toggles and discrete on/off do work. How disappointing. I also found some explicit hex codes as you mentioned, in the referenced thread, but I doubt they are different than the ones in the IR database.
> 
> 
> Has anyone gotten discrete settings or a toggle for the Dynamic Volume settings (Midngiht, Evening, Day) to work on a 3808 with an IR remote?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry I can't offer any help however I would also like to have discreet codes for cycling through the 4 Dynamic Volume modes on the 3808.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16229110
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this little discovery with the Feature Pack.



You're welcome. I can't use it because I want a switched outlet (turns on ambient lighting when the avr is on) and my Harmony does the same thing as CEC so that is no loss. I really think that the CEC feature was added a little too hastily and we may yet get an upgrade that fixes some outstanding issues like this; not that they would removed the unswitched nature of the outlets but we may get a choice of switched/unswitched in the future.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16230775
> 
> 
> So, after Audyssey, it picked these settings in Advanced Crossover Frequencies:
> 
> 
> Front: 80 Hz
> 
> Surround A: 250 Hz
> 
> LFE+Main: 120 Hz
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what these mean, because it doesn't specify which are HPF and which are LPF.



The numbers by the speakers are the crossovers -- they indicate where Audyssey measured the -3dB point (where the speaker rolls off) and the receiver then sets the crossover at the next available xover point higher than the measured rolloff.


So this means that your fronts will hand off anything below 80Hz to the sub, and the surrounds will hand off anything below 250Hz.


The LFE number is NOT a crossover, it's just a low pass filter (LPF) for the LFE channel. It doesn't affect the bass management at all, it just puts an upper limit on LFE content. 120Hz is the correct setting. Note that it isn't a LPF for the subwoofer, just the LFE channel. It doesn't affect redirected bass from the other speakers at all (the LFE is a separate track).


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/16231663
> 
> 
> You're welcome. I can't use it because I want a switched outlet (turns on ambient lighting when the avr is on) and my Harmony does the same thing as CEC so that is no loss. I really think that the CEC feature was added a little too hastily and we may yet get an upgrade that fixes some outstanding issues like this; not that they would removed the unswitched nature of the outlets but we may get a choice of switched/unswitched in the future.




Given that the firmware can clearly change the setting for switched vs unswitched on the power outlets through the CEC controller, it would certainly seem to be a relatively modest FW upgrade to make this an independent feature in the menu to change the outlets (1, 2 or both) to be unswitched if that benefited the user.


Thanks again for the find.


----------



## photodan

I know this is a loaded question. I am seeing if the 3808 owners can shed some light on how their AVR is configured by what is connected to it. Right now I only have a PS3 and a Panny 42" Plasma hooked to it. 5.0 set up right now (no sub yet).......


But what I would like to see from others is:

1)Connected equipment to the 3808:

2)Best selections for video and audio outs of the 3808:

3)output selections for just music (I know, depending on the source, so you can include what you are playing....ie: stereo, CD, Internet radio......


I am looking to see what possible best configurations that users have their system set to.


This is a very complicated AVR and I think that others might like to know what the best configuration should be with the components that are being utilized.


Not sure if this has been listed before. I also know most people won't know this info off the top of their heads.


It would be nice to have a condensed list of how everyones 3808 is configured.


Just maybe the holy grail of set ups is out here in cyber space.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16230775
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Audyssey worked wonders, but I had some questions on the advanced crossover settings. First off, I have a 4.1 setup with no center channel. I have the "LFE + Main" setting turned on. So, after Audyssey, it picked these settings in Advanced Crossover Frequencies:



Turn off LFE+Main and change it to LFE. With LFE+MAIN the mains are full range and all the bass below their -3dB point is going uncorrected by Audyssey.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16232308
> 
> 
> Turn off LFE+Main and change it to LFE. With LFE+MAIN the mains are full range and all the bass below their -3dB point is going uncorrected by Audyssey.



Why shut off LFE+Main? I have mine turned on for my 7.1 system. Just curious since I've seen people discuss having it either way.


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16232308
> 
> 
> Turn off LFE+Main and change it to LFE. With LFE+MAIN the mains are full range and all the bass below their -3dB point is going uncorrected by Audyssey.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16231840
> 
> 
> The LFE number is NOT a crossover, it's just a low pass filter (LPF) for the LFE channel. It doesn't affect the bass management at all, it just puts an upper limit on LFE content. 120Hz is the correct setting.



Thank you both. I have modified the settings now as follows:


Front: 40Hz (the frequency chart on the speaker is pretty flat to 50Hz)

Surround A: 80Hz (chart is pretty flat to about 100Hz, manual recommends 80-100)

LFE: 120Hz

Subwoofer mode: LFE


We'll give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/16232880
> 
> 
> Why shut off LFE+Main? I have mine turned on for my 7.1 system. Just curious since I've seen people discuss having it either way.



I explained _exactly_ why so maybe I'll just repeat it.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16232308
> 
> 
> Turn off LFE+Main and change it to LFE. With LFE+MAIN the mains are full range and all the bass below their -3dB point is going uncorrected by Audyssey.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16232986
> 
> 
> Thank you both. I have modified the settings now as follows:
> 
> 
> Front: 40Hz (the frequency chart on the speaker is pretty flat to 50Hz)
> 
> Surround A: 80Hz (chart is pretty flat to about 100Hz, manual recommends 80-100)
> 
> LFE: 120Hz
> 
> Subwoofer mode: LFE
> 
> 
> We'll give this a shot. Thanks!



Actually you're not done yet because there is a very good reason to have no crossovers less than 80Hz. Audyssey applies *8 times the correction power* to the sub so it is best to send the bass in the 40-80Hz range there rather than the fronts.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16232986
> 
> 
> Front: 40Hz (the frequency chart on the speaker is pretty flat to 50Hz)
> 
> Surround A: 80Hz (chart is pretty flat to about 100Hz, manual recommends 80-100)



to add onto what Gary said -- why would you set the crossovers manually BELOW where the chart shows the rolloff? You want the crossover taking place ABOVE the rolloff point, so the blend is smooth and you don't have a "hole" in the freq. response.


Go with 60-80 for the fronts, and 110 or 120 for the surrounds. See how that sounds.


----------



## Salvador

Can anyone comment on the amount of lag they get when playing rock band on the ps3 or 360?


I searched through the thread and no one has really given a concrete response with regards to lag in rock band.


----------



## Salvador

Also does anyone know what kind of opamps the 3808ci uses?


----------



## astroglide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salvador* /forum/post/16233311
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the amount of lag they get when playing rock band on the ps3 or 360?
> 
> 
> I searched through the thread and no one has really given a concrete response with regards to lag in rock band.



I've played quite a bit of GHWT and some RB2 on a 360 -> 3808 -> KDF-60XS955 setup using HDMI the entire way. I have all video processing disabled on HDMI inputs, and have not noticed any issues with lag. With all processing disabled I would expect the effect to be no different from going 360 -> TV using an HDMI switch (which I would expect to be virtually imperceptible).


----------



## jbrinegar

I have Rock Band on 360, HDMI out, havent noticed any lag, but I dont play a whole lot. Ill recheck tonite to see if I notice any lags


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16230665
> 
> 
> I have a URC MX-700 which is a programmable remote. If the code exists in any other model's remote then I can look it up in the URC database. I don't know what to do with a "hex code" (I understand what it is, don't know how the MX-700 software works well enough) but if it can be done and that's the only way, I will figure it out.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Sharp45, my MX900's database was updated and it has "Suuround Parameter" which controls dyn vol/dyn eq on off settings. Is that what you're trying to do?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salvador* /forum/post/16233311
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the amount of lag they get when playing rock band on the ps3 or 360?
> 
> 
> I searched through the thread and no one has really given a concrete response with regards to lag in rock band.




I have 3808 connected to PS3 and Xbox360. I don't know that there any lags per say. I just ran the Rockband calibration once and it's been fine.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/16223113
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed to admit it, but my "ethernet dead" issue was resolved by simply rebooting the router and the receiver. Worth a try if anyone has this problem.



No need to be ashamed. Glad it's all up and running now.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnla* /forum/post/16231474
> 
> 
> No, you are wrong about that. PLIIz is not necessarily 9 channels, it can also be just 7 channels.



Semantics....


That's like saying the 3808 is not _really_ a 7 channel amp. It _*could*_ be 5 or....


I suppose to be perfectly clear, I should have said that PLIIz supports _*up to*_ 9 channels.

Sorry if I confused anyone










Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## liwc_michael




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16229280
> 
> 
> no offense but... what do you expect from those teeny little cubes? those measurements sound correct to me.
> 
> 
> you could try re-running to see if the results are consistent, but you shouldn't be surprised.
> 
> 
> No, do not lower the crossover as the speakers aren't playing anything below that really anyway.
> 
> 
> The subwoofer LPF is NOT a crossover, and Audyssey does not set it to 80 (Audyssey never touches that setting). You can set it manually to 120 but it only affects the LFE channel; this is discussed in the Audyssey Setup Guide.
> 
> 
> the "distance" is really about "delay". Those little bose cubes are bipolar and the acoustics of the "bose sound" have been known to confound the distance measurements. I would leave it as is unless it sounds bad.
> 
> 
> Bottom line is Audyssey is just giving you quantitative data to confirm that the cubes have no midrange...



Hi batpig








Many Many thanks! Seems like the best solution is buy another set of speaker......Can you tell me more about the different between LFE & LFE + Main? Do you have any solution if I keep using the bose speakers?


Thanks

Michael


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16233596
> 
> 
> Sharp45, my MX900's database was updated and it has "Suuround Parameter" which controls dyn vol/dyn eq on off settings. Is that what you're trying to do?



Hi, thanks for the response.


I have a button which does control that, yes. What I am looking for is a IR code/button that switches Dynamic Volume between the three modes available: Day, Evening, Midnight. Haven't found one yet for this receiver.










Cheers!


----------



## Sharp45

Hi all,


When I'm listening to music I often turn on the TV (monitor) to get to what I want, usually DVD-Audio or Media Server (CDs ripped to FLAC). Then, I turn off the monitor, as it has no "picture mute" feature. (Silly omission.)


Unfortunately, when I do this, the Denon stops decoding (no sound output, the input channel lights all go off) for 15-ish seconds, which is very, very annoying, as you might imagine. Is there some way to prevent this from happening?


Thanks!


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16238794
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> When I'm listening to music I often turn on the TV (monitor) to get to what I want, usually DVD-Audio or Media Server (CDs ripped to FLAC). Then, I turn off the monitor, as it has no "picture mute" feature. (Silly omission.)
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, when I do this, the Denon stops decoding (no sound output, the input channel lights all go off) for 15-ish seconds, which is very, very annoying, as you might imagine. Is there some way to prevent this from happening?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Do you have the CEC controller turned on? If so, you might trying turning it off and see if that eliminates the "down-time" when changing modes.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Salvador* /forum/post/16233311
> 
> 
> Can anyone comment on the amount of lag they get when playing rock band on the ps3 or 360?
> 
> 
> I searched through the thread and no one has really given a concrete response with regards to lag in rock band.



- I can't tell you about Rock Band, but I do not see ANY additional lag in fighting games like Street Fighter HD Remix or Street Fighter IV. I think those games are less forgiving than Rock Band or Guitar Hero.


But you should also disable all video processing and scaling to make sure.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16238762
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> I have a button which does control that, yes. What I am looking for is a IR code/button that switches Dynamic Volume between the three modes available: Day, Evening, Midnight. Haven't found one yet for this receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Denon had a document on their site listing the codes for the 2808. I have a copy, and it appears to have codes for those features. These have worked for some other things I needed to have for my 3808 via a Harmony One.


I could not find it just now, but do have a copy. Shoot me a PM with an e-mail address, and I will send it along.


Brian


----------



## sstakes1

I did a search to find out if I can fast forward/rewind mp3 tracks when using the Net/USB mode on the 3808. I could not find any definitive answers. Does anyone know if this is possible on the 3808?


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16238917
> 
> 
> Do you have the CEC controller turned on? If so, you might trying turning it off and see if that eliminates the "down-time" when changing modes.



Thanks for the idea. I had tried that earlier and it doesn't make an appreciable difference with HDMI control on or off. (I left HDMI standby/power control off.) It's about 10-15 seconds of silence either way, for both power on and off of the monitor. I counted out 11 seconds but I usually count slower than real seconds.


Cheers!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16240670
> 
> 
> Thanks for the idea. I had tried that earlier and it doesn't make an appreciable difference with HDMI control on or off. (I left HDMI standby/power control off.) It's about 10-15 seconds of silence either way, for both power on and off of the monitor. I counted out 11 seconds but I usually count slower than real seconds.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



I'm pretty sure its a handshake issue. Every time something that is HDMI connected is powered on or off the handshakes need to happen again.


----------



## Kermit955

I may have not search well enough and I can not fully comprehend the manual. I have the 3808 paired with the Pio 151. I read a thread that it was possible to pass through the tv signal through the HDMI without powering on the AVR. I was able to switch the audio from the AVR to the TV however if I turn off the AVR it shuts down the tv signal. Can somebody please give me instructions or direct me to a link. Thanks.


----------



## cfraser

^ I also have a 151/3808. I bet they were talking about passthrough when using the HDMI control. I'm pretty sure I saw that working here a while ago, but I disabled it because... the 3808 is never really off when HDMI-CEC is enabled. It looks "off" (standby) by the power button color, but it's in some intermediate power-sucking mode. When you think about it, it's obvious the HDMI signal cannot go through circuitry from input to output without there being power; these aren't mechanical switches after all.


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16242710
> 
> 
> ^ I also have a 151/3808. I bet they were talking about passthrough when using the HDMI control. I'm pretty sure I saw that working here a while ago, but I disabled it because... the 3808 is never really off when HDMI-CEC is enabled. It looks "off" (standby) by the power button color, but it's in some intermediate power-sucking mode. When you think about it, it's obvious the HDMI signal cannot go through circuitry from input to output without there being power; these aren't mechanical switches after all.



I was looking at this hdmi switcher http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...mat=4#feedback to connect from my cable box to the receiver and tv. I would like the option of just watching some tv regular programming without using the avr.


----------



## hogdad

At 6th Avenue Electronics.

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=DENAVR3808CI


----------



## jwheeler

Looks like 6ave is having a sale and listing this receiver at what you would get if you mentioned that you are an AVS member. Probably a result of the new models being released in the near future. Certainly getting an itchy trigger finger but if some here would indulge my questions I would appreciate it. I ran across the thread discussing the problems with this receiver and I'm wondering if most have been resolved or if current owners believe Denon will ever address them? Will Denon continue to support firmware updates to this model? Is there any more info anywhere about the new models coming out that is not as cryptic as magnoliapro's posts? If I read him correctly it sounds like some of the features combined in the 3808 will not appear again in one model but rather split up between different models. What would or could be significant changes on future models? Just wondering if it’s worth waiting.


I am coming from an oldish Onkyo DD ready receiver with an outboard decoder and no HDMI or component video inputs or switching. This is a must for me and it must work well. I have an 80GB PS3, a Wii and FIOS that will be switched through it going into a Panasonic TH-58PZ800U.


Thanks in advance for your input.


Jeff


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermit955* /forum/post/16244755
> 
> 
> I was looking at this hdmi switcher http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...mat=4#feedback to connect from my cable box to the receiver and tv. I would like the option of just watching some tv regular programming without using the avr.



Thanks for the link Kermit. I might pick one of these up for the Sony BDP-S350 I have. I currently have the HDMI going to the receiver and a component going to the TV, so myself or the rest of the family can watch a movie without having to power up the receiver if we don't want. Some films, IMO don't really benefit from 5.1 or 7.1 too much.


With my current setup I have to pick component as the output from the BluRay player and highest output is 1080i. I can get a signal out the HDMI and component that way. If I choose the primary output from the BluRay as HDMI, then the component output doesn't work, but I have a 1080P output. It's kind of a pain to switch it back and forth so I just leave it on component at 1080i.


This splitter would solve that problem. The only thing is, it's kind of pricey at $65 for one. I guess that's the price you pay to have it your way though.


----------



## astroglide

FWIW I paid that 6ave sale price for my 3808 - at 6ave - on 11/21/07.


----------



## photodan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photodan* /forum/post/16232216
> 
> 
> I know this is a loaded question. I am seeing if the 3808 owners can shed some light on how their AVR is configured by what is connected to it. Right now I only have a PS3 and a Panny 42" Plasma hooked to it. 5.0 set up right now (no sub yet).......
> 
> 
> But what I would like to see from others is:
> 
> 1)Connected equipment to the 3808:
> 
> 2)Best selections for video and audio outs of the 3808:
> 
> 3)output selections for just music (I know, depending on the source, so you can include what you are playing....ie: stereo, CD, Internet radio......
> 
> 
> I am looking to see what possible best configurations that users have their system set to.
> 
> 
> This is a very complicated AVR and I think that others might like to know what the best configuration should be with the components that are being utilized.
> 
> 
> Not sure if this has been listed before. I also know most people won't know this info off the top of their heads.
> 
> 
> It would be nice to have a condensed list of how everyones 3808 is configured.
> 
> 
> Just maybe the holy grail of set ups is out here in cyber space.



Has this been posted elsewhere?


----------



## scolumbo

This is a couple of days late, but since it is come up several times, here are the hex codes for Dynamic EQ On and Off, and Dynamic Volume Day, Evening & Midnight. These work on my Harmony One.


Dynamic EQ All Off

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume Off

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume On

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Day

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Evening

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Midnight

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/16247197
> 
> 
> This is a couple of days late, but since it is come up several times, here are the hex codes for Dynamic EQ On and Off, and Dynamic Volume Day, Evening & Midnight. These work on my Harmony One.



Can you explain, or is there some place to go to understand what would need to be done with the data you posted to get my Harmony One to be able to control those functions?

Thanks


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16247466
> 
> 
> Can you explain, or is there some place to go to understand what would need to be done with the data you posted to get my Harmony One to be able to control those functions?
> 
> Thanks



You need to e-mail these hex codes to tech support at Logitech and they will enter them into your database. It takes a couple of days.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo* /forum/post/16247625
> 
> 
> You need to e-mail these hex codes to tech support at Logitech and they will enter them into your database. It takes a couple of days.



They already have them. You just have to ask them to copy from someone else's account. Like mine.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Or borrow a remote that can take hex codes, teach its buttons, then teach them to the Harmony in learn mode....


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16247697
> 
> 
> They already have them. You just have to ask them to copy from someone else's account. Like mine.



Gary,

Exactly what would I need to do?

1) Email from my Logitech account and say please add the hex codes for:


Dynamic EQ All Off


Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume Off


Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume On


Dynamic Volume - Day


Dynamic Volume - Evening


Dynamic Volume - Midnight


2) How do Tell them from your account, say GaryJ's account?


3) After a few days when they should be in my account, how do I get them into my Harmony One?


4) Will these codes be automatically assigned to specific keys? If so, which keys. If not, how and which keys did you assign these functions to on your remote?


Thanks, this would be very good to have on my Harmony remote.

PS, my Harmony is maybe 6 weeks past the 60 day free phone and email support. Is this an issue?


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16247989
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> Exactly what would I need to do?
> 
> 1) Email from my Logitech account and say please add the hex codes for:
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ All Off
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume Off
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume On
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume - Day
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume - Evening
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume - Midnight
> 
> 
> 2) How do Tell them from your account, say GaryJ's account?
> 
> 
> 3) After a few days when they should be in my account, how do I get them into my Harmony One?
> 
> 
> 4) Will these codes be automatically assigned to specific keys? If so, which keys. If not, how and which keys did you assign these functions to on your remote?
> 
> 
> Thanks, this would be very good to have on my Harmony remote.
> 
> PS, my Harmony is maybe 6 weeks past the 60 day free phone and email support. Is this an issue?



I think what Gary J means is that Logitech has the codes, they just haven't been added to the master database for the 3808ci. So, if you go to the Logitech support page and tell them you want these commands added to the 3808ci device for your account, they should already have the hex codes because many of us have had them individually added to our accounts. Or, you could copy and paste the codes into your e-mail if you want to be sure.


They will be added to the list of commands for the 3808ci device in your account. You will still need to select and assign them to buttons for the various Activities on your remote. You can add them to any hard or soft key you wish. I set up a page under Additional Buttons with all six of these commands for several of my Activities.


AFAIK, you can get free e-mail support for as long as need. There is no additional charge to add these codes to your account.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liwc_michael* /forum/post/16236985
> 
> 
> Can you tell me more about the different between LFE & LFE + Main?



In addition to the LFE signal, with each setting below, the sub plays:


LFE : low range of ONLY those speakers set to SMALL

LFE + Main : low range of ALL speakers


Since all 5 pairs of your Bose cubes are set to SMALL, it doesn't matter which setting you use as they will both produce the same result.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16247989
> 
> 
> 2) How do Tell them from your account, say GaryJ's account?



Just ask me for my Logitech account username in PM.


----------



## Gary J

Is there some reason you think they will not do as good a job as Denon?


----------



## Gary J

If it is under warranty I would think in the end Denon is obligated to see that it is working if it is advertised as being able to handle FM cable.


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16222817
> 
> 
> Can you speak to this feature in a different way to 'infer' more info? We fully understand you are not at liberty to announce features. But a second 'hint' taken independently, addressing the feature from a different perspective, surely would not compromise you moral fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, It seems about 2 weeks ago (maybe a bit less?), that you mentioned the xx10 models would be announced in less than a few weeks. Can you hint at an impending (or not) announcement date? For instance, a quiz question like: "The date is not 4/14, and not 4/16, but is somewhere in between." ?



I think the only thing i implied was that the 1909 and 3808 are getting phased out shortly. Sorry if it came accross at an OFFICIAL statement from Denon. The 1910 will be immediately replacing the 1909. Then the 3808 getting axed very shortly after with NO replacement.

Timeline wise...

Mothers Day is kind of a cool time?

The 4th of July really blows up doesn't it?

Labor Day is just a great time to reflect (not only audio wise, but video wise too







)


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm sorry but "out sourcing" repair work is hardly abnormal. I'd say abnormal is the other way around. For a company to have its own repair/technicians in place to be able to service ALL of their products, that would be abnormal.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Although Denon USA has their own factory repair service in NJ, they also "outsource" to authorized repair centers located in many states in the US. Locations available on their website.


Regarding official Denon info on the new models, I would anticipate hearing something no later than April 26 as that is when the Denon Director of Product Development is due back from Japan. He indicated the 1910 and another model (most likely the 3310) would both ship in May. Magnolia's Mother's Day date sounds spot on.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16251687
> 
> 
> Although Denon USA has their own factory repair service in NJ, they also "outsource" to authorized repair centers located in many states in the US. Locations available on their website.



Great except the poster is not in the U.S.


----------



## BenSanford

Finally getting everything hooked up to my new receiver. Been reading a lot, and discovering that this is one complex unit, and the manual is less than clear...


My LCD display is an older Sharp 37" unit that has one Component video input and one DVI, (and was prior to the HDCP interface specifications). I hooked up my fairly new DVD Player with HDMI to Denon, and then HDMI - DVI adapter to the Sharp and that appears to work fine. Nice 480p video and surround sound. However, this is not a HD Blue-ray DVD. That's likely my next purchase...


However when I hook the HDMI cable from the SA3800HD cable DVR Box to another input to the Denon, the output of the box immediately reverts to 480p instead of one of the HD resolutions that the box is "capable" of providing. And going through the SA box setup, it appears that it "should" be outputing 1080i. I'm guessing that this is likely because of the wonderful HDCP interface issues, but wondering what experience others might have had with a combination of the SA3800HD and the 3808CI.


Previously, because of lack of inputs on the Sharp display, I always drove the Display with component video out of the SA box, and used DVI to the one digital input to the Display - and didn't have any switching in between.


If I replace the display with a newer display with HDMI, is that likely to work in HD through the 3808CI? Of course wife issues could also delay that purchase.


In the interim I have the Component from the Box directly to the display, and optical audio from the box to the Denon, and do notice the great inprovement in the audio - but not seeing the Denon menu displays on the screen is a bit confusing.










Is another option running the component video to the Denon, and then HDMI-DVI to the display out of the Denon? Will the Denon re-convert the Video to DVI to the display - or is this too much conversion going on, and a way of introducing lip-sync issues, etc.


Ben Sanford


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I run component out and analog stereo out with the same dvr box to my display and then optical from the DVR to my Denon for when I want to listen through the stereo. I dont' have to always have the Denon on to watch/listen to the TV.


If I use HDMI out to do the same thing sometimes I'd lose audio on the digital out.


I have never experimented with the dvr to the 3808 as I really don't want to have to turn on the Denon to watch tv.


----------



## fafner

Is the Feature Pack for the 3808 ever going to be free for users who bought their AVR when it was first introduced in the fall of 2008?


fafner


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16252038
> 
> 
> Is the Feature Pack for the 3808 ever going to be free for users who bought their AVR when it was first introduced in the fall of 2008?
> 
> 
> fafner



More than likely not. Why should it be free if they can keep making $100 from each customer who wants it?


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/16252059
> 
> 
> More than likely not. Why should it be free if they can keep making $100 from each customer who wants it?



+1. If you want the new features badly enough, pay the $100. If they aren't worth it to you, don't buy it. Pretty simple.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16251713
> 
> 
> Great except the poster is not in the U.S.



You read that too? Great job Gary!


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16252703
> 
> 
> You got read that too? Great job Gary!



Thanks. What does You got read that too mean?


----------



## BenSanford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16251892
> 
> 
> I run component out and analog stereo out with the same dvr box to my display and then optical from the DVR to my Denon for when I want to listen through the stereo. I dont' have to always have the Denon on to watch/listen to the TV.
> 
> 
> If I use HDMI out to do the same thing sometimes I'd lose audio on the digital out.
> 
> 
> I have never experimented with the dvr to the 3808 as I really don't want to have to turn on the Denon to watch tv.



Yes, I think that's the way I'll go as well. However I do notice a lot of background hiss on the analog stereo out of the DVR box, that is thankfully not present when I use the optical to the Denon.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16251371
> 
> 
> I think the only thing i implied was that the 1909 and 3808 are getting phased out shortly. Sorry if it came accross at an OFFICIAL statement from Denon. The 1910 will be immediately replacing the 1909. Then the 3808 getting axed very shortly after with NO replacement.
> 
> Timeline wise...
> 
> Mothers Day is kind of a cool time?
> 
> The 4th of July really blows up doesn't it?
> 
> Labor Day is just a great time to reflect (not only audio wise, but video wise too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Why so cryptic?? can you be more specific about what you know? even if via PM?


----------



## MagnoliaPro2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16253450
> 
> 
> Why so cryptic?? can you be more specific about what you know? even if via PM?



If my company hasn't made an annoucement yet, then i probably shouldn't either.


Sorry, not a fan of PM's really. Well i know the entire lineup both avr's and bd players, so it really depends on what people are looking for. Since this is a3808 thread, iv'e tried not to hijack it too much and hint at information that is SIMILAR to what could be CLOSE to the replacement. Sorry if these are turning into an annoying tease posts, i'll shut up


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16253656
> 
> 
> If my company hasn't made an annoucement yet, then i probably shouldn't either.
> 
> 
> Sorry, not a fan of PM's really. Well i know the entire lineup both avr's and bd players, so it really depends on what people are looking for. Since this is a3808 thread, iv'e tried not to hijack it too much and hint at information that is SIMILAR to what could be CLOSE to the replacement. Sorry if these are turning into an annoying tease posts, i'll shut up



Dont want you to shut up. Just wish you could cut to the chase. I am just trying to figure out if I should pull the trigger on this receiver now or wait until the new models are released. It sound like none of the new units will have everything the 3808 has in one receiver. What would the new receivers offer that the 3808 doesnt have?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16253656
> 
> 
> If my company hasn't made an annoucement yet, then i probably shouldn't either.
> 
> 
> Sorry, not a fan of PM's really. Well i know the entire lineup both avr's and bd players, so it really depends on what people are looking for. Since this is a3808 thread, iv'e tried not to hijack it too much and hint at information that is SIMILAR to what could be CLOSE to the replacement. Sorry if these are turning into an annoying tease posts, i'll shut up



Does it really make alot of sense to apologize for a post you don't think you should be posting? Why not avoid making the post to start with?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MagnoliaPro2* /forum/post/16251371
> 
> 
> I think the only thing i implied was that the 1909 and 3808 are getting phased out shortly. Sorry if it came accross at an OFFICIAL statement from Denon. The 1910 will be immediately replacing the 1909. Then the 3808 getting axed very shortly after with NO replacement.
> 
> Timeline wise...
> 
> Mothers Day is kind of a cool time?
> 
> The 4th of July really blows up doesn't it?
> 
> Labor Day is just a great time to reflect (not only audio wise, but video wise too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )




No replacement to the 3808?


Isn't the 3808 one of the better selling models? Why would it be phased out?


I've been using the 38xx series for the last 5 years. First a 3805, then I tried a 2807 and didn't like the downgrade so I got a 3806. Then I got the 3808.


----------



## Tweakophyte

I want to hear more, too. I've been waiting to see what the 3808 replacement would look like before pulling the trigger. Why not tease about the 4803, too.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"waiting to see what the 3808 replacement would look like..."


It seems that there isn't one to see. Which actually makes sense. I'm not sure that Denon lost money on the 3808 but I'm pretty sure they didn't make as much as they wanted given its set of features/price point. Talk about a great value. So it going away in terms of the niche it held in that feature/price point equation sadly or unfortunately makes sense.


For all of what it currently does, my guess is Denon will offer a unit that is more aligned with the 48xx series and pricing even if its a 4810.... For something that does a little less than the 3808 does, that will be the newer lower priced 1910/2810/? models. Just guessing here but it sorta makes sense.


----------



## cfraser

According to some stats on some sites, the 3808 is the best selling AVR in the world. And according to Denon too.


If they made a "mistake", it's definitely with the features vs pricing of the 4308 compared to the 3808 i.e. the 3808 should have cost a fair bit more, or the 4308 a fair bit less. The 3808 has a huge amount of value.


I think it makes economic sense for everybody to have fewer models of everything these days. Not so good for consumers though, you may have to buy a little less or a little more than you need, but most people probably do that anyway by accident.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16256044
> 
> 
> According to some stats on some sites, the 3808 is the best selling AVR in the world. And according to Denon too.
> 
> 
> If they made a "mistake", it's definitely with the features vs pricing of the 4308 compared to the 3808 i.e. the 3808 should have cost a fair bit more, or the 4308 a fair bit less. The 3808 has a huge amount of value.
> 
> 
> I think it makes economic sense for everybody to have fewer models of everything these days. Not so good for consumers though, you may have to buy a little less or a little more than you need, but most people probably do that anyway by accident.



I am another of the fence sitters considering upgrading from a 1909 to either a (further than $1098?) discounted 3808 or waiting to see what the new models/ pricing might offer as options. Along the thinking of JS and CF above, if the 3808 'lite' model offers pre-outs for high fronts (choose between them and back 7.1's), but drops a 3808 feature or two, for 7.1 users, that would be a small carrot to wait for (adding 2 more amps for 9 amps ipo 7 is likely only on the pricier 4xxx models, I'd guess).


When it is said that one 3xxx model will be less expensive than than the 3808, what does that mean? Less expensive than the 3808's 'list' price is not less than the current $1098 published discounted 3808 price. Historically speaking, when Denon's first hit the e-stores, like 6Ave, are they available at list or some decent % below list, right off the bat? A 3808 'lite' actually selling at a 'list price' below the $1600 3808's list by $200, still makes it $300 more than today's cost of the 3808. Even a bigger difference if the 3808 price drops more upon the thew models releases.


So, do new Denon models sell at list only, at least for some period? If so, how long until brand new models start showing up at discounts?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16256044
> 
> 
> According to some stats on some sites, the 3808 is the best selling AVR in the world. And according to Denon too.
> 
> 
> If they made a "mistake", it's definitely with the features vs pricing of the 4308 compared to the 3808 i.e. the 3808 should have cost a fair bit more, or the 4308 a fair bit less. The 3808 has a huge amount of value.



Is it too soon to call if the 3808 would be a better value choice given it's $1098 price compared to the new 3808 'lite' and the next 3xxx model up? The only feature I know all three new models will have is the ability to sacrifice 7.1 backs (unless you add a separate amp for the 9.1 pre-outs), to get two upper fronts. That would be nice, but if it costs $400-$500, not so much.


Ant and all opinions welcomed.


----------



## cfraser

^ I have no opinion until the features and prices are released.










I do not see sacrificing the backs for the height speakers for a long time, if that's what you mean. I am one of those nutters who probably would install height speakers.







But the backs are sometimes (not often enough IMO) discrete channels, and we have a long way to go, based on experience with 7.1, until 9.1 will be all discrete channels in the source material. At this point, I certainly wouldn't choose an AVR based on whether it had PLIIz or not, any more than PLIIx was a major deciding factor with the 3808 for me. That said, I do use PLIIx a lot for the back channels, almost every day, mainly because I can and not because it truly enhances my listening experience nearly as much as sources with discrete back channels do. Sometimes PLIIx is good for stereo sources too, but mostly not IME, sounds way too "fake" and forced compared to the original mix.


----------



## cfraser

Crosspost alert!










It's been a long time since I loaded a saved config to my 3808, so I forget... What I would like to know is if the saved Audyssey settings are reloaded too. Something somebody else asked brought this into question. I want to reload a previous Audyssey config I had before, and I don't want to lose my current Audyssey setup before I use the system tonight. Thanks.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16257113
> 
> 
> Is it too soon to call if the 3808 would be a better value choice given it's $1098 price compared to the new 3808 'lite' and the next 3xxx model up? The only feature I know all three new models will have is the ability to sacrifice 7.1 backs (unless you add a separate amp for the 9.1 pre-outs), to get two upper fronts. That would be nice, but if it costs $400-$500, not so much.
> 
> 
> Ant and all opinions welcomed.



Just curious what makes you think that the new models will only offer pre outs for the new height PLIIz processing? How many of the current mid / high level Denons only support 5.1, with pre outs for the surround backs?

I feel if they are gonna offer PLIIz processing, the unit will have the amplification needed to power all 9 speakers.....

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16258019
> 
> 
> Just curious what makes you think that the new models will only offer pre outs for the new height PLIIz processing? How many of the current mid / high level Denons only support 5.1, with pre outs for the surround backs?
> 
> I feel if they are gonna offer PLIIz processing, the unit will have the amplification needed to power all 9 speakers.....



It's just a WAG on my part, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a 3x10 with 7 amps, 2 of them assignable as either; rear effects; front height channels; 2nd zone; or 2nd / 3rd zone split mono. Next step up in the line would be a 4x10 with 9 amps.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16258148
> 
> 
> It's just a WAG on my part, but I wouldn't be surprised to see a 3x10 with 7 amps, 2 of them assignable as either; rear effects; front height channels; 2nd zone; or 2nd / 3rd zone split mono. Next step up in the line would be a 4x10 with 9 amps.



This is my thinking too. They give the illusion of a full PLIIz (with pre-outs) and save the extra amps for a unit that is a t a higher price point. This allows a less expensive model than the current 3808. But I am STILL trying to determine is 'cheaper than the 3808's $1699 list'?? (which is a falicy, since the 3808 is currently selling for $1098). The new 3808 'lite' will be cheaper than 'what' then???


----------



## batpig

did you see the info posted in this thread ?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JWHTS* /forum/post/16215273
> 
> 
> MSRP's:
> 
> 
> 2310 - 800
> 
> 3310 - 1500
> 
> 4310 - 2000
> 
> 4810 - 3000



this guy appears to be a Denon dealer like MagPro and I think it's fairly legit, but we will find out soon enough.


The 3310 looks to be a blend of the 2809 and 3808 level, with both disappearing. I bet it's the 2809 amp section with the 3808's higher end networking features... whereas the 4310 will provide a more "flagship" quality amp section.


I would guess the 3310 would be available for $1200-ish "street price" within a month or two of release. The 2809CI for $799 shipped looks to be a really nice bargain right now unless you really need the networking features and/or GUI, or you are drooling about PLIIz. When the specs get released though we'll see if there are any other killer new features.


----------



## slipstream-X

3808 owners, do you still use a multi-channel power amp for this receiver?


if yes, what?


----------



## thorzeen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slipstream-X* /forum/post/16258959
> 
> 
> 3808 owners, do you still use a multi-channel power amp for this receiver?
> 
> 
> if yes, what?



I own two 3808's


One is feeding a Emotiva MPS-2


The other is feeding a combo Emotiva XPA-2 and XPA-5


----------



## cfraser

Yes, I use external amps too. Probably most worthwhile for the 3 front speakers, then the surrounds, and lastly the backs. If you're on a budget and/or going in stages, or don't like to put all your amp eggs in one basket...


Re choosing a 3808 or waiting for the new model: these are complicated audio-video *computers*, and you know what that means...







It has taken the better part of 2 years of firmware updates to get to where the 3808 is now. That has some value IMO. OTOH, some people will want the newest thing and I'm sure you could get a virtually pristine used 3808 for a sweet price soon.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16258748
> 
> 
> did you see the info posted in this thread ?
> 
> 
> this guy appears to be a Denon dealer like MagPro and I think it's fairly legit, but we will find out soon enough.
> 
> 
> The 3310 looks to be a blend of the 2809 and 3808 level, with both disappearing. I bet it's the 2809 amp section with the 3808's higher end networking features... whereas the 4310 will provide a more "flagship" quality amp section.
> 
> 
> I would guess the 3310 would be available for $1200-ish "street price" within a month or two of release. The 2809CI for $799 shipped looks to be a really nice bargain right now unless you really need the networking features and/or GUI, or you are drooling about PLIIz. When the specs get released though we'll see if there are any other killer new features.



So are you saying that besides the networking, the PLIIz, the GUI and less watts per channel, that the 2809CI is just as good a bargain? How is the GUI different? I'm a noob trying to decide what to purchase and I would REALLY prefer to buy a receiver that I don't have to take a class to learn about. Does the 2809CI have a GUI at all or how crucial is it to the operation of the receiver itself? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yet another update to confirm the new releases ... Although Denon is preparing an "official" press release in the next two weeks to include all the relevant details ... here's the new lineup (starting with the 3310) and their MSRP


AVR-3310CI $1499 June

AVR-4310CI $1999 May

AVR-4810CI TBA – Sep


As is generally the case, they will most likely be available for less than the MSRP shortly after their release through on-line vendors like 6AVE and J&R.


----------



## General Custer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/16261450
> 
> 
> Yet another update to confirm the new releases ... Although Denon is preparing an "official" press release in the next two weeks to include all the relevant details ... here's the new lineup (starting with the 3310) and their MSRP
> 
> 
> AVR-3310CI $1499 June
> 
> AVR-4310CI $1999 May
> 
> AVR-4810CI TBA - Sep
> 
> 
> As is generally the case, they will most likely be available for less than the MSRP shortly after their release through on-line vendors like 6AVE and J&R.



Any ideas of power specs and number of amps?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm hanging on to my 3808 for some time to come.


----------



## Gary J

We have all been wondering what you are going to do.


----------



## Browninggold

I am hanging on to my 3808 also...by the way Gary that is quite a sig. you have, whats it mean?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16261142
> 
> 
> So are you saying that besides the networking, the PLIIz, the GUI and less watts per channel, that the 2809CI is just as good a bargain?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *General Custer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any ideas of power specs and number of amps?



Folks, relax. We will all know all the details in a week or two. None of us actually know any hard facts other than the msrps at this point, only what has been SPECULATED about in that thread I linked.


Custer - if you read that thread you will see the "denon dealer" posted power specs, although, AGAIN, this is all just rumor at this point.



> Quote:
> How is the GUI different?...Does the 2809CI have a GUI at all or how crucial is it to the operation of the receiver itself?



The 2809-and-lower feature an On Screen Display (OSD) that is simply blocky white text on a black background.


The 3808CI has an HD-graphics GUI which is much slicker.. you can find many photos of it, here is one:











the new models from 2310CI and up are supposed to have this slicker GUI.


----------



## xlr8r!

HELP!!! I have owned my 3808 since they first shipped and it has worked flawlessly...until Sunday.


I randomly lost all audio. Not even the tuner emits sound nor the test tones for the speakers. Backing up a bit, my HMMI cable that goes "out" to the monitor failed recently (Blue Jeans series 1), and I had to resort to component. After reassigning the feed, I was back in business...for a day. The next day, we were listening to internet radio for a while and when I switched over to the DVR I lost audio. It shows the speaker positions on the right side of the display, but nothing is coming up on the left side. I have tried reassigning the digital inputs, switching all the settings, resetting the unit...everything I can think of. At this point, I am pulling out my hair, but would be delighted if it was a simple setting issue.


As a side note, I also tried doing an update. It says that there is one that should take 25 minutes. After authenticating and loading, it freezes at 24 minutes remaining and requires a hard reset to bypass. I have never had any issues with updates before this. It reads: DSP1 Firm 24 min

Updating


I don't know if these things are related, but they both suck nonetheless, and I am at a total loss. Any help or even theories would be helpful and greatly appreciated. My guess at this point is that the weight and strain of the HDMI cable on the jack may have also damaged the digital sources on the receiver...though that doesn't explain why the tuner doesn't even work...awwwhhh. These things make me sick to my stomach. Please help!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"We have all been wondering what you are going to do."


Gee Gary, what are you trying to say? Given that this is the 3808 thread, not the "Guess what products Denon might be introducing thread..." was hoping to bring it back to the 3808.


Is that a problem for you?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/16264131
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I have owned my 3808 since they first shipped and it has worked flawlessly...until Sunday.
> 
> 
> I randomly lost all audio. Not even the tuner emits sound nor the test tones for the speakers. Backing up a bit, my HMMI cable that goes "out" to the monitor failed recently (Blue Jeans series 1), and I had to resort to component. After reassigning the feed, I was back in business...for a day. The next day, we were listening to internet radio for a while and when I switched over to the DVR I lost audio. It shows the speaker positions on the right side of the display, but nothing is coming up on the left side. I have tried reassigning the digital inputs, switching all the settings, resetting the unit...everything I can think of. At this point, I am pulling out my hair, but would be delighted if it was a simple setting issue.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I also tried doing an update. It says that there is one that should take 25 minutes. After authenticating and loading, it freezes at 24 minutes remaining and requires a hard reset to bypass. I have never had any issues with updates before this. It reads: DSP1 Firm 24 min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> I don't know if these things are related, but they both suck nonetheless, and I am at a total loss. Any help or even theories would be helpful and greatly appreciated. My guess at this point is that the weight and strain of the HDMI cable on the jack may have also damaged the digital sources on the receiver...though that doesn't explain why the tuner doesn't even work...awwwhhh. These things make me sick to my stomach. Please help!



Try a hard reset and report back.


----------



## xlr8r!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16266036
> 
> 
> Try a hard reset and report back.



I assume that a "hard reset" is different than holding the "up" and "down" arrows while turning on the main power and waiting for a 3 or so flashes...like when you do a firmware update?


That is the only reset I know how to do. Please describe how to perform the "hard reset". Thank you.


----------



## xlr8r!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16266036
> 
> 
> Try a hard reset and report back.



For the record, I also did a microprocessor reset by holding the "standard and DSP buttons", cycling on, etc...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/16266662
> 
> 
> For the record, I also did a microprocessor reset by holding the "standard and DSP buttons", cycling on, etc...



That's the one I meant. Still no sound... not good. You have made sure everything is plugged in?


----------



## xlr8r!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16266770
> 
> 
> That's the one I meant. Still no sound... not good. You have made sure everything is plugged in?



Checked and double checked. Even switched out cables. Still, the part that gets me is that the radio doesn't even emit sound. No cables for that. No settings to screw up, etc.


Did this damn thing just die on me? If so, surely it can be fixed, since there is a picture, and the display still seems to work. The big question is what broke and how much $$$ to fix it. If it comes down to sending it in for repair, I will be hopping mad! A unit of this caliber should not fail after only 1.5 years.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16264108
> 
> 
> Folks, relax. We will all know all the details in a week or two. None of us actually know any hard facts other than the msrps at this point, only what has been SPECULATED about in that thread I linked.
> 
> 
> Custer - if you read that thread you will see the "denon dealer" posted power specs, although, AGAIN, this is all just rumor at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2809-and-lower feature an On Screen Display (OSD) that is simply blocky white text on a black background.
> 
> 
> The 3808CI has an HD-graphics GUI which is much slicker.. you can find many photos of it, here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new models from 2310CI and up are supposed to have this slicker GUI.



Dude, thanks for the response AND the picture. It looks awesome. I like your website too.

How easy or intuitive is it to use? (the 3808 GUI) I've read some reviews of people complaining that the GUI went "TOO DEEP". (Whatever the hell that means)


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/16264131
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I have owned my 3808 since they first shipped and it has worked flawlessly...until Sunday.
> 
> 
> I randomly lost all audio. Not even the tuner emits sound nor the test tones for the speakers. Backing up a bit, my HMMI cable that goes "out" to the monitor failed recently (Blue Jeans series 1), and I had to resort to component. After reassigning the feed, I was back in business...for a day. The next day, we were listening to internet radio for a while and when I switched over to the DVR I lost audio. It shows the speaker positions on the right side of the display, but nothing is coming up on the left side. I have tried reassigning the digital inputs, switching all the settings, resetting the unit...everything I can think of. At this point, I am pulling out my hair, but would be delighted if it was a simple setting issue.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I also tried doing an update. It says that there is one that should take 25 minutes. After authenticating and loading, it freezes at 24 minutes remaining and requires a hard reset to bypass. I have never had any issues with updates before this. It reads: DSP1 Firm 24 min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> I don't know if these things are related, but they both suck nonetheless, and I am at a total loss. Any help or even theories would be helpful and greatly appreciated. My guess at this point is that the weight and strain of the HDMI cable on the jack may have also damaged the digital sources on the receiver...though that doesn't explain why the tuner doesn't even work...awwwhhh. These things make me sick to my stomach. Please help!



This is going to sound stupid but based on your note it could be an HDMI handshake issue. Sounds as if the receiver is trying to communicate with your tv (via HDMI) even though there is no longer a need for them to do so (and yes I did read that you reset it). Sometimes, depending on equipment etc, if the video doesn't work over HDMI, then the sound drops out while the handshake is redone. In your case the handshake will obviously not be successful.


What sources do you have connected and how are they connected?


Is it possible to get another HDMI cable and go back to the setup you had before Sunday?


blairy


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/16264131
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I have owned my 3808 since they first shipped and it has worked flawlessly...until Sunday.
> 
> 
> I randomly lost all audio. Not even the tuner emits sound nor the test tones for the speakers. Backing up a bit, my HMMI cable that goes "out" to the monitor failed recently (Blue Jeans series 1), and I had to resort to component. After reassigning the feed, I was back in business...for a day. The next day, we were listening to internet radio for a while and when I switched over to the DVR I lost audio. It shows the speaker positions on the right side of the display, but nothing is coming up on the left side. I have tried reassigning the digital inputs, switching all the settings, resetting the unit...everything I can think of. At this point, I am pulling out my hair, but would be delighted if it was a simple setting issue.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I also tried doing an update. It says that there is one that should take 25 minutes. After authenticating and loading, it freezes at 24 minutes remaining and requires a hard reset to bypass. I have never had any issues with updates before this. It reads: DSP1 Firm 24 min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> I don't know if these things are related, but they both suck nonetheless, and I am at a total loss. Any help or even theories would be helpful and greatly appreciated. My guess at this point is that the weight and strain of the HDMI cable on the jack may have also damaged the digital sources on the receiver...though that doesn't explain why the tuner doesn't even work...awwwhhh. These things make me sick to my stomach. Please help!



I can tell you from my experience, I think your 3808ci is a brick.

When I hooked up my new 3808, It worked fine for 5 minutes. I went to dinner and came back to watch a film, but no audio. I went through all the steps to narrow down the problem, including a microprocessor reset suggested by Denon tech support.

The final nail in the coffin that pointed to a bricked 3808 andf not a HDMI handshake issue was (like you describe) that there was no signal output even from the tuner section.

Since it was less than 12 hours old, I was able to get Denon to replace it, but not before I sent the bad one in.

IIRC, I recall a few others here with the same problem, which Denon did make good on. Just plan on being without the heart of your system for about a week.......

Sorry I do not have better news.

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## caupina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/16264131
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I have owned my 3808 since they first shipped and it has worked flawlessly...until Sunday.
> 
> 
> I randomly lost all audio. Not even the tuner emits sound nor the test tones for the speakers. Backing up a bit, my HMMI cable that goes "out" to the monitor failed recently (Blue Jeans series 1), and I had to resort to component. After reassigning the feed, I was back in business...for a day. The next day, we were listening to internet radio for a while and when I switched over to the DVR I lost audio. It shows the speaker positions on the right side of the display, but nothing is coming up on the left side. I have tried reassigning the digital inputs, switching all the settings, resetting the unit...everything I can think of. At this point, I am pulling out my hair, but would be delighted if it was a simple setting issue.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I also tried doing an update. It says that there is one that should take 25 minutes. After authenticating and loading, it freezes at 24 minutes remaining and requires a hard reset to bypass. I have never had any issues with updates before this. It reads: DSP1 Firm 24 min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> I don't know if these things are related, but they both suck nonetheless, and I am at a total loss. Any help or even theories would be helpful and greatly appreciated. My guess at this point is that the weight and strain of the HDMI cable on the jack may have also damaged the digital sources on the receiver...though that doesn't explain why the tuner doesn't even work...awwwhhh. These things make me sick to my stomach. Please help!



Same thing happened to me...TWICE!!!!!!! Here are the links to the story and how it was solved.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15722193 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15840083 


It has been working flawlessly all this time but I had to take it to the repair shop first.


----------



## slipstream-X

does the 3808 have the same pre-amp section as the 2808/09ci & 2308/09ci?


----------



## drudge

Hello fellow 3808 owners,


I'm currently laid up in bed recovering from retinal detachment surgery and cannot locate my manual to program the denon remote.

Ive tried on my iPod touch but it says the file is too large. Does anyone have codes for a toshiba A3, panasonic Bd35, and pioneer elite Dv-48? Also, I cannot remember how to program the darn thing. From what I remember when I read the manual had me scratching my head. Any help or info would be greatly appriciated.

Dale


----------



## jpjibberjabber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16256878
> 
> 
> When it is said that one 3xxx model will be less expensive than than the 3808, what does that mean? Less expensive than the 3808's 'list' price is not less than the current $1098 published discounted 3808 price. Historically speaking, when Denon's first hit the e-stores, like 6Ave, are they available at list or some decent % below list, right off the bat? A 3808 'lite' actually selling at a 'list price' below the $1600 3808's list by $200, still makes it $300 more than today's cost of the 3808.



It's funny when people quote hugely discounted prices from probable unauthorized places as "published prices" as though anyone else cares.


The current price on a 3808 is $1599. The 3310 is likely to be a slightly gimped 3808 to broaden the gap a little and give the appearance of greater value to the higher end pieces; not to mention keeping pace with newer features etc. This is due to the fact that 4308's sales were hampered by the 3808, and Denon wasn't real thrilled with that.


We shall see with official documentation, which has not crossed my desk as yet.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Logitech support for Day/Midnight/etc. options.....


I've emailed Logitech to add the codes in several previous posts to my Harmony database. I've gotten back the email that says, "Hey, we're real busy so we're going to take our sweet time getting back to you..." email. Just wondering how many days those of you who have had Logitech add these 3808 codes to your Harmony database had to wait to see them show up?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16271085
> 
> 
> Logitech support for Day/Midnight/etc. options.....
> 
> 
> I've emailed Logitech to add the codes in several previous posts to my Harmony database. I've gotten back the email that says, "Hey, we're real busy so we're going to take our sweet time getting back to you..." email. Just wondering how many days those of you who have had Logitech add these 3808 codes to your Harmony database had to wait to see them show up?



Nice job in making the request above. This would be a nice set of buttons to add to the Harmony data base for the 3808. Let us know if/when you get confirmation that its been added.


----------



## Gary J

About 3 days for me. The trick is to give them an account username from which to copy them.


----------



## xlr8r!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caupina* /forum/post/16269119
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me...TWICE!!!!!!! Here are the links to the story and how it was solved.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15722193
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post15840083
> 
> 
> It has been working flawlessly all this time but I had to take it to the repair shop first.



Thanks for all the replies. I have already ordered another HDMI cable since I will need one anyway once I sort this mess out. I figured I would at least give it a shot before taking it in for service, though I'm not holding my breath given the whole "tuner" thing.


Unlike caupina, mine is obviously not under warranty any more. What a crock! Thanks for the first hand experience, though. I will print that off for future reference, if the service center fails to diagnose.


Any other thoughts or experience would be welcome. I haven't officially thrown in the towel yet!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Gary J and heat....


I didn't refer them to an existing user's account. I forwarded them the hex code entries that would be used for a Pronto. I'm not sure if they will add them only to my account, as I emailed them from my Harmony user account, or add them in general for the 3808 database. Maybe if other folks email them? It is really easy through the Harmony software to contact support.


The hex codes are a few pages back.


----------



## Gary J

I emailed them through the Harmony user account also. I suspect they find it easier to copy them than deal with hex codes.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16271396
> 
> 
> I forwarded them the hex code entries that would be used for a Pronto. I'm not sure if they will add them only to my account, as I emailed them from my Harmony user account, or add them in general for the 3808 database.



I did the same thing and it took a couple of days, don't worry it will happen! Test the codes out though as some may not work, turns out there are TWO sets of these codes in their Denon code database and you may have to contact tech support again to get them to work.


Also note that, before you freak out that they aren't working, the DAY/EVE/MDNT discretes don't do anything unless Dyn. Vol is already on.


They are only going to add them to your account, many people (including me on the phone with level 2 support) have begged them to just add them to the general database so each user doesn't have to go through this rigamarole, but no dice...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slipstream-X* /forum/post/16269460
> 
> 
> does the 3808 have the same pre-amp section as the 2808/09ci & 2308/09ci?



definitely not the same as the 23XX level. The 28XX and up have superior DAC's and also two DSP chips to allow for the higher-end MultEQ XT processing and AL24+.


I don't know how the 28XX and 38XX differ though; the 38XX has different DAC's I believe, although both have the same DSP's and basic processing (MultEQ XT and AL24+).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"turns out there are TWO sets of these codes in their Denon code database and you may have to contact tech support again to get them to work."


Any way to tell which is which?


----------



## xlr8r!

Anyone interested on one of these? (this is a Denon factory accessory for the 3808) I have a brand new, never opened unit that I never used (decided to keep my old Pronto for while longer). I don't know what there going for now, but I would imagine $150 is a pretty good price.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16271578
> 
> 
> Any way to tell which is which?



you try them out, and if it doesn't work, you have the wrong one!







then you email or call Harmony tech support and tell them to try the other codes, or just have them copied from someone else's account.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16271519
> 
> 
> I did the same thing and it took a couple of days, don't worry it will happen! Test the codes out though as some may not work, turns out there are TWO sets of these codes in their Denon code database and you may have to contact tech support again to get them to work.
> 
> 
> Also note that, before you freak out that they aren't working, the DAY/EVE/MDNT discretes don't do anything unless Dyn. Vol is already on.
> 
> 
> They are only going to add them to your account, many people (including me on the phone with level 2 support) have begged them to just add them to the general database so each user doesn't have to go through this rigamarole, but no dice...




I'm not sure I understand the steps you took to have Logitech add these Mid/Evening/Day modes to your H1's button choices. Can you explain abit more so others can follow your steps to access the Dyn Vol options from their H1?


Just curious...did you align this toggle to a specific button (all my H1 buttons are currently used for device=AVR) or did you make it one of the graphic buttons for the 3808?


----------



## Gary J

If you have them copied from another account they will appear on your 3808 device in the Harmony software in a few days. You are then free to do with them what you want like any other commands.


----------



## davekro

Does the 3808 have HD radio capability with latest FW and the Features Upgrade?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16272104
> 
> 
> If you have them copied from another account they will appear on your 3808 device in the Harmony software in a few days. You are then free to do with them what you want like any other commands.



Gary,

As you suggested, I emailed Logitech and ask them to copy the codes from your account. Does the fact that I have a 1909 mean I need I need to do something different than 3808ers to get the commands on my H1?


Thanks for your help and codes!


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16275889
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 have HD radio capability with latest FW and the Features Upgrade?



Always had that ability.


----------



## davekro

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## BOB HAN

I don't think the 3808 has HD radio, just the 4308.





Thanks. Good to know.[/quote]


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16276153
> 
> 
> I don't think the 3808 has HD radio, just the 4308.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Good to know.



[/quote]


Both the 3808 and 4308 can do it. Just that the 4308 can do it via wifi and the 3808 needs a hardwire ethernet for it.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16276153
> 
> 
> I don't think the 3808 has HD radio, just the 4308.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Good to know.



[/quote]


My 3808 definitely has hd radio. Problem is that there's so many channles its abit overwhelming. probably thousands to choose from from around the globe in all types of genres.


Ultimately found it easier to just use the cable box's music genre's instead of the internet radio.


----------



## davekro

Being that I had no idea what HD Radio was when I heard it would be on the new 3310 and above, I Googled HD Radio. It talked about over the air HD radio. You guys are talking about internet radio (wireless or hard wired).


So what does HD Radio mean when it is said the 3808 (& up) has it as well as the new 3310 and up? Over the air or internet?










Thanks


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16276376
> 
> 
> Being that I had no idea what HD Radio was when I heard it would be on the new 3310 and above, I Googled HD Radio. It talked about over the air HD radio. You guys are talking about internet radio (wireless or hard wired).
> 
> 
> So what does HD Radio mean when it is said the 3808 (& up) has it as well as the new 3310 and up? Over the air or internet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Ahhhh, now I understand what youre talking about. HD radio are those intermittent stations that are broadcast in Hi-Def. That being said, its kinda being phased out. Less and less HD radios are being produced. I thought you meant internet radio, which is a whole lot better anyway.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/16276387
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, now I understand what youre talking about. HD radio are those intermittent stations that are broadcast in Hi-Def. That being said, its kinda being phased out. Less and less HD radios are being produced. I thought you meant internet radio, which is a whole lot better anyway.



Well, actually I want to know what the Denon folks mean when they say the 3310 and above will have HD Radio. Do they mean internet or it has an over the air broadcast receiver for HD signals? I'm just trying to understand what bells & whistles the new models have and which of those the 3808 already has. I am considering a 3808, but wanting to see what is released that the 3808 does not have. OR if I'd be better with an even further (hopefully) discounted 3808 (from 6Aves curr. published price of $1098).


----------



## thebesthereis

So I'm calling around to all of the online authorized Denon dealers on the Denon website this afternoon, trying to get a lower price than what 6th Ave. Electronics has it for. Some of them will price match the 1098 on the site, some of them won't. Boom. Call Electronics Expo in N.J. They said they will beat it by ten dollars along with the free shipping and no tax (no tax if you live outside of N.J.). I will be pulling the trigger tomorrow.


WOOHOO!!


Also, for this week, 6th Ave. Electronics has something called the "NAME YOUR OWN PRICE" promotion. Basically, you find the SKU # to the item you want, then go to www.6ave.com/nameyourprice and fill out the form. They will email you with the price closest to it if they don't grant you the price you would like to pay. I tried this with 3808. I asked to pay 899. They sent me an email with a 1048.16 quote. Only thing is, since I live in N.Y. I can't get away from the 8% tax (since they have stores in NY state) and they said they couldn't fix it so that my bottom line price is 1048. Oh well, I guess I did okay with the price I'm getting from EE. If you ARE planning on getting one, good luck getting a good discounted price. I hope this info helps someone else out.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16275924
> 
> 
> Does the fact that I have a 1909 mean I need I need to do something different than 3808ers to get the commands on my H1?



Denon IR codes are all the same, it wouldn't make sense for them to have different codes for every model. I still use my device profile for the AVR 2105, and have used it for AVR 3803, 2307CI, 888, and now 789 with zero problems. I just "teach" it some new codes every now and then.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16275924
> 
> 
> Gary,
> 
> As you suggested, I emailed Logitech and ask them to copy the codes from your account. Does the fact that I have a 1909 mean I need I need to do something different than 3808ers to get the commands on my H1?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and codes!



No, I have so many codes from my other Denons I lost track of where they came from.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16276441
> 
> 
> Well, actually I want to know what the Denon folks mean when they say the 3310 and above will have HD Radio. Do they mean internet or it has an over the air broadcast receiver for HD signals? I'm just trying to understand what bells & whistles the new models have and which of those the 3808 already has. I am considering a 3808, but wanting to see what is released that the 3808 does not have. OR if I'd be better with an even further (hopefully) discounted 3808 (from 6Aves curr. published price of $1098).



Based on what youre saying, I would assume that the 3810 and up will have built in receivers for HD radio which is the over the air broadcasting. Since they already are able to accept internet radio now I also assume that will continue with the newer models.


FWIW, if HD radio is a compelling selling point for you then wait for the 3810. However, youll hardly ever use it(yes, Im telling you now) more than you would internet radio(which is helluva lot clearer with more choices anyway). So IMHO get the 3808 at a lower price.


----------



## Sharp45




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/16276387
> 
> 
> HD radio are those intermittent stations that are broadcast in Hi-Def. That being said, its kinda being phased out. Less and less HD radios are being produced.



(What follows is primarily opinion, please take it as such.)


Just for the record, there is nothing "High-Def" about "HD" radio, which is to say terrestrial digital radio. At best, it might be called "MP3" quality, and is at best "CD quality," but by no means is it DVD-Audio, SACD or even HDCD quality. Some people are of the opinion that FM HD radio is better quality ("sounds better") than analog FM radio, but the AM HD radio bandwidth is not very much greater than a telephone line and hence has correspondingly lower quality.


See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Radio for a confusing overview.


In my limited opinion, "HD radio" is the primary "important" difference between the 3808 and the 4x08, and its quality and availability isn't worth the silicon it's imprinted on. As others have said, the 192-256 kbps Internet radio streams are probably better quality.


Given that with the 3808 and my moderate-cost Aperion speakers I can easily tell the difference between DVD-Audio and CD, I imagine many 3808 owners would be able to tell the difference between CD and "HD" radio.


Cheers!


----------



## ab2ab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16278315
> 
> 
> (What follows is primarily opinion, please take it as such.)
> 
> 
> Just for the record, there is nothing "High-Def" about "HD" radio, which is to say terrestrial digital radio. At best, it might be called "MP3" quality, and is at best "CD quality," but by no means is it DVD-Audio, SACD or even HDCD quality. Some people are of the opinion that FM HD radio is better quality ("sounds better") than analog FM radio, but the AM HD radio bandwidth is not very much greater than a telephone line and hence has correspondingly lower quality.
> 
> 
> See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Radio for a confusing overview.
> 
> 
> In my limited opinion, "HD radio" is the primary "important" difference between the 3808 and the 4x08, and its quality and availability isn't worth the silicon it's imprinted on. As others have said, the 192-256 kbps Internet radio streams are probably better quality.
> 
> 
> Given that with the 3808 and my moderate-cost Aperion speakers I can easily tell the difference between DVD-Audio and CD, I imagine many 3808 owners would be able to tell the difference between CD and "HD" radio.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



+1


I totally agree!


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16277565
> 
> 
> No, I have so many codes from my other Denons I lost track of where they came from.



Would Logitech be copying the 6 individual codes or your entire set to my account?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16278315
> 
> 
> (What follows is primarily opinion, please take it as such.)
> 
> 
> Just for the record, there is nothing "High-Def" about "HD" radio, which is to say terrestrial digital radio. At best, it might be called "MP3" quality, and is at best "CD quality," but by no means is it DVD-Audio, SACD or even HDCD quality. Some people are of the opinion that FM HD radio is better quality ("sounds better") than analog FM radio, but the AM HD radio bandwidth is not very much greater than a telephone line and hence has correspondingly lower quality.
> 
> 
> See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_Radio for a confusing overview.
> 
> 
> In my limited opinion, "HD radio" is the primary "important" difference between the 3808 and the 4x08, and its quality and availability isn't worth the silicon it's imprinted on. As others have said, the 192-256 kbps Internet radio streams are probably better quality.
> 
> 
> Given that with the 3808 and my moderate-cost Aperion speakers I can easily tell the difference between DVD-Audio and CD, I imagine many 3808 owners would be able to tell the difference between CD and "HD" radio.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Sharp,

Given that I did not know what HD Radio was, the less than nothhing to shout about soound quality, and like you say, between Cable and internet music, another source is hardly needed, I won't let this affect my 3808 vs a possible 3310 or 4310 cost vs. features decision.


Like HD Radio is nothing to write home about, I am wondering if PLLIIz is a feature worth paying a premium for, for people already running 7.1. Of course no one has heard the upper fronts added to a system. Also, you'd need to add a cheap second amp to power either the back or upper fronts if both wanted to be used. 5.1 folk would be please to be able to use the

two idle amps







), but I leave no amp unused.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"My 3808 definitely has hd radio."


Some of you seem to be confusing internet radio capability with over the air high def radio. You don't need a network cable for over the air hd radio.


Secondly unless Denon has changed something, HD Radio is not built into the 3808. The specs with the green check mark are part of the 3808.

http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp


----------



## john-doe

Just jumping back into the AV stuff after a decade of being content with my Elite Pro-510 RPTV and receiver.


I've taken the plunge and picked up an Elite 50" plasma (great sale at Best Buy).


Now I need a new receiver that supports HDMI. I'm not a big audiophile. Some cd's from time to time and an ipod.


I'm probably going to get a blu-ray player, have Directv HD, DVD, and a Wii.


The question is, would you folks recommend a Denon 3808 or a Elite SC-05? Or something else?


I know both of them are overkill for my short term needs but if I'm going to invest in something with HDMI upconverting, I'd rather have more capabilities than I currently need rather than just the basics.


Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## batpig

if you are only going to use a few sources and aren't hyper-critical about sound quality then, yes, the 3808CI or Elite SC-05 will be "overkill" in a sense. Of course, overkill can be fun sometimes. It really just depends on how much you can afford and how much more than the "minimum necessary" are you willing to pay for.


The 1909 model from Denon or the 1018 model from Pio will do everything you need. You just have to decide if you want to pay more as you step up the respective model lineups for extra power, extra features, extra connectivity, etc.


One thing I will say is you should essentially ignore the video processing in the receiver. Your Pio Elite plasma has awesome video processing capabilities and it will likely beat the pants off of any receiver in that regard, save the few models which use high-end Reon/Realta processing. All you really need is the ability for the receive to cleanly transcode the analog video you have (Wii) to the HDMI output to your display, and the Pio will take care of the rest.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16278423
> 
> 
> Would Logitech be copying the 6 individual codes or your entire set to my account?



They did for others that have copied from my account.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16277005
> 
> 
> So I'm calling around to all of the online authorized Denon dealers on the Denon website this afternoon, trying to get a lower price than what 6th Ave. Electronics has it for. Some of them will price match the 1098 on the site, some of them won't. Boom. Call Electronics Expo in N.J. They said they will beat it by ten dollars along with the free shipping and no tax (no tax if you live outside of N.J.). I will be pulling the trigger tomorrow.
> 
> 
> WOOHOO!!
> 
> 
> Also, for this week, 6th Ave. Electronics has something called the "NAME YOUR OWN PRICE" promotion. Basically, you find the SKU # to the item you want, then go to www.6ave.com/nameyourprice and fill out the form. They will email you with the price closest to it if they don't grant you the price you would like to pay. I tried this with 3808. I asked to pay 899. They sent me an email with a 1048.16 quote. Only thing is, since I live in N.Y. I can't get away from the 8% tax (since they have stores in NY state) and they said they couldn't fix it so that my bottom line price is 1048. Oh well, I guess I did okay with the price I'm getting from EE. If you ARE planning on getting one, good luck getting a good discounted price. I hope this info helps someone else out.





I did the name your own price and they came back with "denied" didnt even couter offer. I offered 799 for the heck of it.


----------



## john-doe

I was originally thinking about the 1018 but I can't find it for sale anywhere.


Thanks for the tip on the 1909. I'll check it out and see if I can find it for sale somewhere.


I definitely don't want to spend a ton of money if I don't have to.


----------



## diverdra

I'm sure this is answered some where on this huge forum but after doing a number of searches and reading hundreds of posts, I give up.


I'm trying to stream FLAC files using Tversity (ripped from CD; they play on my PC using WinAmp). I can get the 3808 to connect to the PC with Tversity and select the folder and see the songs listed but then it says "Now Playing" and after a bit "Track Not Found". No joy. I can stream MP3s without a problem.


I'd like to rip several hundred Redbook CDs and have access in this way but need the test case to work first. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mikl1984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slipstream-X* /forum/post/16269460
> 
> 
> does the 3808 have the same pre-amp section as the 2808/09ci & 2308/09ci?



You may check all details here
http://receiverfaq.ru/1/denon/denon.html


----------



## jollyhacker

Trying to use my Denon 3808 to play audio files located on my Toshiba P305 Windows Vista laptop but having major difficulties.


I have connected the two devices using a standard network cable and configured Windows Media Player - Media Sharing to share my media with the Denon and all seems good at the laptop end. At the Denon end however, I select NET/USB but the only options I get are FAVORITES/INTERNET RADIO/RECENTLY PLAYED but no mention of any audio files. I have about 40,000 audio files stored on my laptop on my second hard drive and I have shared this music folder with all users. Do I need to do anything else to give the Denon permission to play these files.


Can anyone help and tell me what I've missed or done wrong? I bought the laptop mainly to use as a music server so I'm feeling very frustrated at the moment.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diverdra* /forum/post/16281003
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is answered some where on this huge forum but after doing a number of searches and reading hundreds of posts, I give up.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stream FLAC files using Tversity (ripped from CD; they play on my PC using WinAmp). I can get the 3808 to connect to the PC with Tversity and select the folder and see the songs listed but then it says "Now Playing" and after a bit "Track Not Found". No joy. I can stream MP3s without a problem.
> 
> 
> I'd like to rip several hundred Redbook CDs and have access in this way but need the test case to work first. Any help is greatly appreciated.



Click on thread tools in top right hand corner. Download and save the thread as a text file and do your search in notepad. bucket loads of stuff on this.


Soory i can't answer your question. I use wav files thru WMP.


----------



## jollyhacker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jollyhacker* /forum/post/16282656
> 
> 
> Trying to use my Denon 3808 to play audio files located on my Toshiba P305 Windows Vista laptop but having major difficulties.
> 
> 
> I have connected the two devices using a standard network cable and configured Windows Media Player - Media Sharing to share my media with the Denon and all seems good at the laptop end. At the Denon end however, I select NET/USB but the only options I get are FAVORITES/INTERNET RADIO/RECENTLY PLAYED but no mention of any audio files. I have about 40,000 audio files stored on my laptop on my second hard drive and I have shared this music folder with all users. Do I need to do anything else to give the Denon permission to play these files.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help and tell me what I've missed or done wrong? I bought the laptop mainly to use as a music server so I'm feeling very frustrated at the moment.



I've now managed to get the Denon to see the audio files on my laptop. The problem was caused by the Norton 360 firewall which was automatically enabled when I received the laptop. Turned it off and I can now see my PC from the Denon.


Now however, I seem to be having trouble with the Denon menus under NETWORK AUDIO. Cannot seem to drill down to my files with any consistency. Is this some kind of bug and if so is there a fix available?


Please help!!!


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diverdra* /forum/post/16281003
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is answered some where on this huge forum but after doing a number of searches and reading hundreds of posts, I give up.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stream FLAC files using Tversity (ripped from CD; they play on my PC using WinAmp). I can get the 3808 to connect to the PC with Tversity and select the folder and see the songs listed but then it says "Now Playing" and after a bit "Track Not Found". No joy. I can stream MP3s without a problem.
> 
> 
> I'd like to rip several hundred Redbook CDs and have access in this way but need the test case to work first. Any help is greatly appreciated.




I recall I had similar problems before but not sure if this is the real fix:


In Tversity go to Settings, click Transcoder from the left column, in When to transcode field check Never button ("Only when needed" is the default setting). Otherwise Tversity will try to convert the FLAC files to MP3 files.


When FLAC files plays in 3808 unconverted, the 3808 LED will display PCM in a small square box just like you play CD music using a CD player with a digital cable; when FLAC files is converted to MP3, the 3808 LED will show MP3. Hope this helps.


----------



## gsu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jollyhacker* /forum/post/16284554
> 
> 
> I've now managed to get the Denon to see the audio files on my laptop. The problem was caused by the Norton 360 firewall which was automatically enabled when I received the laptop. Turned it off and I can now see my PC from the Denon.
> 
> 
> Now however, I seem to be having trouble with the Denon menus under NETWORK AUDIO. Cannot seem to drill down to my files with any consistency. Is this some kind of bug and if so is there a fix available?
> 
> 
> Please help!!!



I think you should see your files under Media Server in 3808?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Logitech let me know it will be up to 10 days before I will see the new codes in my 3808 Harmony database. They said they are really really busy.....


You'd think they would just add them to the global database and be done with it....


----------



## Sirquack

Soon to be in the 3808ci club, got one from 6ave on the way to replace my 2805..


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirquack* /forum/post/16288191
> 
> 
> Soon to be in the 3808ci club, got one from 6ave on the way to replace my 2805..



Congrats welcome to the Club +


----------



## socaler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *diverdra* /forum/post/16281003
> 
> 
> I'm sure this is answered some where on this huge forum but after doing a number of searches and reading hundreds of posts, I give up.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to stream FLAC files using Tversity (ripped from CD; they play on my PC using WinAmp). I can get the 3808 to connect to the PC with Tversity and select the folder and see the songs listed but then it says "Now Playing" and after a bit "Track Not Found". No joy. I can stream MP3s without a problem.
> 
> 
> I'd like to rip several hundred Redbook CDs and have access in this way but need the test case to work first. Any help is greatly appreciated.



the max KHZ for the FLAC file is around 44K. anything above will not be played by the denon.


----------



## MCEExtenderLover

I obviously can't read through this whole thread and I've tried doing a search but nothing came up... So my question is:


Is the current lineup of Denon receivers (ie. the 3808) considered to have been a mis-step by Denon? My dealer tried to tell me that the current Denon line is widely considered to sound terrible (too bright) due to a change to an all-digital amplifier. I hadn't heard anything of the kind, so I want to know if he was BSing me or if there's any truth to that.


Also, the receiver he was trying to sell me on is the Pioneer Elite SC-05 or SC-03. He was giving me a really good price on the SC-05. How do those Pioneer models compare to the 3808?


Thanks.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"the receiver he was trying to sell me..."


Doesn't that tell you everything you need to know?


3808 is not a mis-step. Mine sounds as good as if not a bit better than the Yamaha 1800 I had for awhile.


----------



## Sirquack

Sounds like your dealer needs to take a class on how receivers are designed and regulated in the industry. He obviously does not know what he is talking about if he thinks receivers that are designed to have a flat FR from 20hz-20khz would have any sonic coloration.


----------



## catman2

the 3808 sounds great. I've spent 20 years in a recording studio,in front of expensive kit, day after day, so I know ! they're not too bright at all.


it's so much better than my previous sony amp..the nearest comparison would be with genelec speakers..very clean and clear. not flattering.


it does take a little work, and personally i like the audyssey flat sound best.it sounds like your dealer is spending too much time 'dealing' , and not enough time 'listening'.


btw:quantum of solace on blu-ray...how good is that !!!


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MCEExtenderLover* /forum/post/16290301
> 
> 
> My dealer tried to tell me that the current Denon line is widely considered to sound terrible (too bright) due to a change to an all-digital amplifier.



Run away! Run far, far away, and tell all your friends to stay away from this guy. He does not have your best interests at heart, they are not even in the same zip code as the line of trash this guy is giving you...


----------



## cdnbum88

If I don't need to the multi zone aspect and the wifi capability built in and the 10w/channel less, should i stick with the 3808ci then the 4308ci?


If yes, can I use a network adapter on the 3808ci for wireless options since my network connection is clear across the room.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You can run the 3808 to a wireless router in WDS or Ethernet Bridge mode, a wireless bridge adapter that some folks use for a game wireless adapter, etc. But the 3808 does not have wireless ability.


I run a wireless router in wds mode in my entertainment system. My 3808, Wii and blu-ray player are connected to it. I also have a 20 foot network cable plugged into it sitting in a box with all the Wii stuff so if I need to plug in a laptop or another device that is not wireless I just pop in that cable.


This is not the thread to discuss network topology however.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

To my surprise email from Logitech this afternoon that codes have been added. Just checked them. They work perfectly. I sent the hex codes from this thread by the way.


----------



## GelatinousFury

Question:


Is it possible to make the 3808ci memorize Audyssey being enabled or disabled by input?


I want to have Audyssey enabled for the TV/CBL input but when I swap to the CD input I want Audyssey to be disabled.


As of now I have to enable/disable Audyssey manually every time I swap inputs.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## cdnbum88

Thanks jsmiddleton4.


After I typed the message and thought of the things I would need to do to attempt to make this wireless I remembered that my unit is up against an unfinished wall in the basement. So my uverse hub is not really that far away in the unfinished portion of my basement and I can run a cable from there to the unit through the wall.


So that is the plan I think when I get my unit. Unless I splurge and get the 4308, but I don't think for my use the delta's are worth the upgrade.


----------



## cdnbum88

I noticed on the spec for this unit that item is not checked.


I have some huge honking old DB+ speakers that currently are my fronts, but in time with the upgrade of my center, I will want to upgrade my fronts.


I am thinking I will wal mount the fronts if I go to the Def Tech's I am leaning towards, but even if I floor stand some models, and put them beside the bigger units, which may look butt ugly and all this I am sure the wife will disapprove







, but anyway.


Question is....is there a way to hook the older fronts and have some setting or something when they want to come and play music that they play out of these and not the surround system? Since I am still a newbie to this stuff, is that considered a 'zone' and I can have them setup in such a manner to do that?


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16294485
> 
> 
> 
> Question is....is there a way to hook the older fronts and have some setting or something when they want to come and play music that they play out of these and not the surround system? Since I am still a newbie to this stuff, is that considered a 'zone' and I can have them setup in such a manner to do that?



Check the manual. Page 70. Amp Assign/Multi-Zone Connections and Operations. See setting 3 (5.1 channel playback WITH 2 channel playback). Your old speakers will be connected to the amp's surround back connections, but operate as a 2-channel set-up.


I haven't done it, but the manual indicates it.


Benje (OZ)


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16294291
> 
> 
> To my surprise email from Logitech this afternoon that codes have been added. Just checked them. They work perfectly. I sent the hex codes from this thread by the way.



Which new 3808 codes should I be looking for in the Logitech H1 database?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

None heat. They didn't add them to the global as in for everyone to see database. Wish they would. What they will do is if you email them with your or from you account Logitech will add them to your device's database. You can also email Logitech with the account information of a person's account who already has the added codes in their database, ask Logitech to copy them to your database.


If you will look back or search a few pages you'll see the hex codes and the commands being added.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16297246
> 
> 
> None heat. They didn't add them to the global as in for everyone to see database. Wish they would. What they will do is if you email them with your or from you account Logitech will add them to your device's database. You can also email Logitech with the account information of a person's account who already has the added codes in their database, ask Logitech to copy them to your database.
> 
> 
> If you will look back or search a few pages you'll see the hex codes and the commands being added.



Did you have them add the codes for using Dyn Vol controls for Day/Evening/Night? If that's what you added are you satisfied with their functionality? Lastly, if the codes are now working as you wanted, can you PM me with your information so that I might ask them to add your codes to my profile?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16294291
> 
> 
> To my surprise email from Logitech this afternoon that codes have been added. Just checked them. They work perfectly. I sent the hex codes from this thread by the way.



I am in no rush, just curious of Logitech's notification procedure. Do they notify you via email that they have received your request, or just when the codes have actually been added to your account?


On Weds 4/15, I emailed them thru my web account asking them to copy the 6 codes from GaryJ's account. If there was an initial email (that I did not get), then I will retry. If not, no worries on waiting.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

heat,


Working as requested. I like the way they work. I've added a page in custom buttons for all relevant activity for them. You don't need to ask them to copy from one account to yours. Just email them the hex codes/commands in this thread. Only took them a few days to add them.


dave,


They notified me when they received the email. Told me it would be up to 10 days. Emailed me after a few days that the codes had been added.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dynamic EQ All Off

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume Off

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume On

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Day

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Evening

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Midnight

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16297558
> 
> 
> heat,
> 
> 
> Working as requested. I like the way they work. I've added a page in custom buttons for all relevant activity for them. You don't need to ask them to copy from one account to yours. Just email them the hex codes/commands in this thread. Only took them a few days to add them.
> 
> 
> dave,
> 
> 
> They notified me when they received the email. Told me it would be up to 10 days. Emailed me after a few days that the codes had been added.



I guess they didn't pay attention when I posted the codes a few days ago and said essentially the same thing.


----------



## rencan

Don't know if this is the right place to ask but does anyone know how to get my GUI back on my TV screen.


Since yesterday I've had to rely on what is visible on the 3808.


I've never had problems with my 3808, have it hooked up to a Pioneer 5010FD for the last 4 months.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

ren....


Usually a power reset. Not the standby button. The small Main Power button to the right of it. Think if that as a computer reboot.


----------



## Tom C

I got the Harmony One remote yesterday. Most everything is setting up ok except that it won't put my 3808 into the correct input for my HD-DVD player. I'm using HDMI 2 (HDP). All other HDMI inputs are being used for other components.


Initially there was no input from the list on the Harmony setup page. I was able to add a HDP to the list, but it still won't switch to it.


anyone run into that problem and if so how did you fix it?


Thanks!


----------



## heatwave3

Do I just cut/paste these hex codes and titles into an email to Logitech and ask for these titles to be added to my account under the Denon 3808 device?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16297566
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ All Off
> 
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume Off
> 
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE
> 
> 
> Dynamic EQ On - Dynamic Volume On
> 
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0ACE
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume - Day
> 
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume - Evening
> 
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume - Midnight
> 
> 0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/16299571
> 
> 
> I got the Harmony One remote yesterday. Most everything is setting up ok except that it won't put my 3808 into the correct input for my HD-DVD player. I'm using HDMI 2 (HDP). All other HDMI inputs are being used for other components.



in the Harmony database for 3808, I believe you are looking for the "InputVDP" command, that worked for HDP discrete when I tested.


also make sure you are using the name "AVR 3808CI" and not just 3808 (i.e. don't forget the "CI"). The command list for "3808CI" is much more complete than for "3808".



> Quote:
> Do I just cut/paste these hex codes and titles into an email to Logitech and ask for these titles to be added to my account under the Denon 3808 device?



heatwave - we literally just finished a whole discussion about this a couple of days ago, please search or just read the last 5-6 pages of the thread.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GelatinousFury* /forum/post/16294453
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> Is it possible to make the 3808ci memorize Audyssey being enabled or disabled by input?
> 
> 
> I want to have Audyssey enabled for the TV/CBL input but when I swap to the CD input I want Audyssey to be disabled.



in the '08 models, the setting is found under AUTO SETUP > OPTION > ROOM EQ. Set it on "Assign" if you want to select by input, put it on "All" if you want to select a global setting.


On '09 models with Dynamic EQ/Vol, it automatically remembers your Audyssey preference by input with no setting needed, so I don't know how the 3808CI behaves if you've done the latest update.


----------



## GuyNorge

I am wondering if the two optical outs on the 3808 can be assigned to output the same source or signal simultaneously? The specs says these outputs are assignable but sometimes that means the same source cannot be chosen for each.


I would like to input a digital source (PC) by toslink and then output via toslink to two separate amps in other rooms.


Any help or suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16299857
> 
> 
> heatwave - we literally just finished a whole discussion about this a couple of days ago, please search or just read the last 5-6 pages of the thread.




Batpig, with all due respect, I've been through the last 10 pages and I found no posts that provided clear guidance on how best to communicate to logitech in order to have them load the 3808 commands that JS middleton had posted about.


Would it have really created that much angst to allow him to reply to my one-line post, since that's who it was directed to?


----------



## rencan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16298476
> 
> 
> ren....
> 
> 
> Usually a power reset. Not the standby button. The small Main Power button to the right of it. Think if that as a computer reboot.



That did the trick.


Thanks man.


Ren


----------



## jsmiddleton4

heat,


Yes. What I did was open the Harmony software, went to trouble shoot, selected option to contact support via email, pasted the hex codes in the email, and then waited.


----------



## GelatinousFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16299881
> 
> 
> in the '08 models, the setting is found under AUTO SETUP > OPTION > ROOM EQ. Set it on "Assign" if you want to select by input, put it on "All" if you want to select a global setting.
> 
> 
> On '09 models with Dynamic EQ/Vol, it automatically remembers your Audyssey preference by input with no setting needed, so I don't know how the 3808CI behaves if you've done the latest update.



Many thanks! I'll give it a try when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## BOB HAN

I was talking to Magnolia Hi Fi about the 3808ci, they said in order to send home videos and pictures from my Computer to the receiver, then to the TV I would need to get a media Extender ( they recomendeda X Box) with a media extender then all I would have to run is a Ethernet cable.


I was told before that I could run an Ethernet cable, and say an HDMI cable from the computer to the receiver and accomplish the same thing. (without the X-Box)


What is th easiest way to transfer pic's, home movies, It_tunes and Internet radio to the receiver then pics to the TV. ( The TV is a Panasonic 65 11UK)


Does anyone know if the new Denon 4310 will do the above functions differently?


Thanks Bob Hanson


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16302426
> 
> 
> heat,
> 
> 
> Yes. What I did was open the Harmony software, went to trouble shoot, selected option to contact support via email, pasted the hex codes in the email, and then waited.




Thank you


----------



## rydenfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16279966
> 
> 
> if you are only going to use a few sources and aren't hyper-critical about sound quality then, yes, the 3808CI or Elite SC-05 will be "overkill" in a sense. Of course, overkill can be fun sometimes. It really just depends on how much you can afford and how much more than the "minimum necessary" are you willing to pay for.
> 
> 
> The 1909 model from Denon or the 1018 model from Pio will do everything you need. You just have to decide if you want to pay more as you step up the respective model lineups for extra power, extra features, extra connectivity, etc.
> 
> 
> One thing I will say is you should essentially ignore the video processing in the receiver. Your Pio Elite plasma has awesome video processing capabilities and it will likely beat the pants off of any receiver in that regard, save the few models which use high-end Reon/Realta processing. All you really need is the ability for the receive to cleanly transcode the analog video you have (Wii) to the HDMI output to your display, and the Pio will take care of the rest.



I have been thinking about picking up a 3808, but your comment about not being critical about sound quality worries me. Does the 3808 not have great sound??


----------



## Cobra5wood

I renamed my HDMI input #1 to read "Directv". I assumed that would appear on the remote and replace one of the pre-configured labels such as VCR/Tape or TV. It did not. Is it possible to change the pre-configured device names on the remote? If so, how do I do it? I want to connect a Sat Receiver, DVD player, Blu-ray player, and also an HD-DVD player. It will be confusing to have to associate them to the pre-configured names since the latter two devices have nothing in common with any of them. Help please!


----------



## batpig

I think you should re-read what I wrote as you clearly misinterpreted my intent. The point was that the 3808CI may be worth the extra money (above an lower level model) IF you are hyper-critical about sound quality, therefore implying that the 3808CI provides that extra sound quality.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rydenfan* /forum/post/16305485
> 
> 
> I have been thinking about picking up a 3808, but your comment about not being critical about sound quality worries me. Does the 3808 not have great sound??



You've misconstrued waht batpig is saying and may have missed the poriginal question.


Batpig is saying if you don't care all that much about sound quality then the 3808 may be too good (or indeed an unnecessary expense).


The sound quality on the 3808 is very good even to those of us who listen critically










blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/16305521
> 
> 
> I renamed my HDMI input #1 to read "Directv". I assumed that would appear on the remote and replace one of the pre-configured labels such as VCR/Tape or TV. It did not. Is it possible to change the pre-configured device names on the remote? If so, how do I do it? I want to connect a Sat Receiver, DVD player, Blu-ray player, and also an HD-DVD player. It will be confusing to have to associate them to the pre-configured names since the latter two devices have nothing in common with any of them. Help please!



I presume you refer to the input names on the screen section of the denon remote? No these cannot be changed.


If you need this you'll have to fo the urc route, try something like one of the marmony universal remtoe controls.


Alternatively denon do another remote that sends signals to the receiver and also takes feedback from the receiver. Don't know if this will do what you require but might be worth looking into.


----------



## rydenfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16305537
> 
> 
> I think you should re-read what I wrote as you clearly misinterpreted my intent. The point was that the 3808CI may be worth the extra money (above an lower level model) IF you are hyper-critical about sound quality, therefore implying that the 3808CI provides that extra sound quality.



Great! so sorry for the misunderstanding, and thanks for clearing that up for me.


I am contimplating selling my Integra 9.8 and Parasound Halo A52 amp and simply moving to the 3808 so I want to make sure I retain high sound quality.


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16302426
> 
> 
> heat,
> 
> 
> Yes. What I did was open the Harmony software, went to trouble shoot, selected option to contact support via email, pasted the hex codes in the email, and then waited.



I tried doing the same thing however I am using a Mac operating system and I can not figure out how to paste the codes in the Logitech message box. I was able to copy it from your post by going into edit menu. Please advise or any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## DeadmanInc

Ok, this is very strange. I sent in my email to Logitech to get the hex codes added, and they were completed within 10 minutes of sending the support request.


My hats off to the folks at Logitech to taking care of this with little to no effort!


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermit955* /forum/post/16306338
> 
> 
> I tried doing the same thing however I am using a Mac operating system and I can not figure out how to paste the codes in the Logitech message box. I was able to copy it from your post by going into edit menu. Please advise or any ideas. Thanks.



Does Mac have a keyboard shortcut similar to Windows control V for paste?


----------



## batpig

yes, it's [Open Apple] + V


the mac equivalents use the [Open Apple] key instead of "Control".


----------



## vdubturbo

I don't post in this thread very often (in fact I have a hard time keeping up) but I thought this was worth a mention...


I bought my 3808, just to have the HDMI board die just before sending in the Audyssey upgrade. BestBuy swapped the unit, and after installation I went online to re-verify the unit for upgrade just to have the website tell me it was not eligible. Long story short, I called Denon and within a week, they made the Audyssey upgrade available to me without having to go through the redemption company. Thumbs up to their customer service. What started out as a pain ended up being the easy road. Good stuff.


I do have a question though... anyone experience reduced gain levels with Audyssey turned on (dynamic volume off)? I feel like I have to crank it WAY up to get the volume I'm looking for... more so than I used to prior to the upgrade.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16299857
> 
> 
> in the Harmony database for 3808, I believe you are looking for the "InputVDP" command, that worked for HDP discrete when I tested.
> 
> 
> also make sure you are using the name "AVR 3808CI" and not just 3808 (i.e. don't forget the "CI"). The command list for "3808CI" is much more complete than for "3808".



"InputVDP" command did the trick.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/16308015
> 
> 
> I do have a question though... anyone experience reduced gain levels with Audyssey turned on (dynamic volume off)? I feel like I have to crank it WAY up to get the volume I'm looking for... more so than I used to prior to the upgrade.



Yes, I found I had to turn my volume to -20 where I used to listen to it around -30. I ended up not even using audysey after all the said and done and went back to the old SPL meter. Then again, my speakers don't take too well to audyssey in the first place anyway.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16302426
> 
> 
> heat,
> 
> 
> Yes. What I did was open the Harmony software, went to trouble shoot, selected option to contact support via email, pasted the hex codes in the email, and then waited.




JSMiddleton...just wanted to thank you again for the codes and instructions for updating to Logitech. The Dynamic Vol codes worked just as you outlined and Tech support loaded the hex codes and titles to my devices. I followed the instructions you posted earlier and in about 10mins from the time I sent my email to Tech support they were available at my Logitech site. They work great as custom buttons on the touch screen of my H1. Great feature for getting the denon 3808 vol down for TV viewing after the family's gone to bed.


Thanks again for the guidance.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/16308015
> 
> 
> I do have a question though... anyone experience reduced gain levels with Audyssey turned on (dynamic volume off)? I feel like I have to crank it WAY up to get the volume I'm looking for... more so than I used to prior to the upgrade.



Totally normal. This is because, in order for Dynamic EQ to function correctly, the volume level of "0" has to correspond to "reference" volume in your room.


So, pre-upgrade, standard MultEQ XT just calibrates the speaker levels relative to each other, without any regard for an absolute volume level. Post upgrade, the new system with Dynamic EQ calibrates for an absolute volume level (where 0 = reference). The relative channel trims should still be constant, but the absolute system volume will almost always change when the upgrade is done and re-calibrated. If you have really efficient speakers and/or a small room, you may find that Audyssey has everything trimmed negative, for example.


Notice that nothing is different other than the number on the display. It's not better/worse, it's just that Dynamic EQ has to have a literal reference point against which it can maintain the reference tonal balance.


----------



## Brian-HD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16309133
> 
> 
> Totally normal. This is because, in order for Dynamic EQ to function correctly, the volume level of "0" has to correspond to "reference" volume in your room.
> 
> 
> So, pre-upgrade, standard MultEQ XT just calibrates the speaker levels relative to each other, without any regard for an absolute volume level. Post upgrade, the new system with Dynamic EQ calibrates for an absolute volume level (where 0 = reference). The relative channel trims should still be constant, but the absolute system volume will almost always change when the upgrade is done and re-calibrated. If you have really efficient speakers and/or a small room, you may find that Audyssey has everything trimmed negative, for example.
> 
> 
> Notice that nothing is different other than the number on the display. It's not better/worse, it's just that Dynamic EQ has to have a literal reference point against which it can maintain the reference tonal balance.




Do you know of any upgrade(s) in the near future that Denon is currently working on?


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16306894
> 
> 
> yes, it's [Open Apple] + V
> 
> 
> the mac equivalents use the [Open Apple] key instead of "Control".



I tried option+apple + v and it still won't paste.


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16309133
> 
> 
> Totally normal. This is because, in order for Dynamic EQ to function correctly, the volume level of "0" has to correspond to "reference" volume in your room.
> 
> 
> So, pre-upgrade, standard MultEQ XT just calibrates the speaker levels relative to each other, without any regard for an absolute volume level. Post upgrade, the new system with Dynamic EQ calibrates for an absolute volume level (where 0 = reference). The relative channel trims should still be constant, but the absolute system volume will almost always change when the upgrade is done and re-calibrated. If you have really efficient speakers and/or a small room, you may find that Audyssey has everything trimmed negative, for example.
> 
> 
> Notice that nothing is different other than the number on the display. It's not better/worse, it's just that Dynamic EQ has to have a literal reference point against which it can maintain the reference tonal balance.



Ok, interesting. So essentially, DynamicEQ is attenuating the signal such that the 0dB mark meets some pre-chosen SPL? Is there any way to adjust the reference? I'd hate to think I bought the 3808 for Audyssey just to find out I don't like Audyssey










Hahah thanks for the info guys. Very interesting.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> So essentially, DynamicEQ is attenuating the signal such that the 0dB mark meets some pre-chosen SPL?



the whole point of Dynamic EQ is to maintain the tonal balance of the soundtrack, as it was mixed at reference volume in the film mixing room. Films use a specific reference standard for volume and that's how all movie theatres and mixing rooms are calibrated. This is what Chris (the founder of Audyssey) said recently about this in the Audyssey thread:



> Quote:
> Reference level is defined as 85 dB measured with an SPL meter set to C-slow and using a test signal that is band-limited pink noise (between 500-2000 Hz) that is at an electrical level of –20 dBFS. This is what is used in dubbing stage calibration and also in movie theaters.
> 
> 
> AVR manufacturers feel that consumers may find this test tone "too loud" so they lower the test signal by 10 dB to –30 dBFS and so the sound pressure measurement at the listening position should be 75 dB (C-slow on the meter). The resulting calibration is the same, just with a "more polite" test signal.
> 
> 
> When you do this with MultEQ (in recent products that have Dynamic EQ) it automatically sets the reference level for you when the master volume control is set to "0".



So, the Dynamic EQ system knows what the actual "reference" is when it is changing the EQ balance as you lower the volume.




> Quote:
> Is there any way to adjust the reference?



I don't know why you would want to, the only difference is the number on the display. the actual output produced will be the same. Trust me, "0" is REALLY LOUD.


If you want to "tweak" the reference, however, you can adjust the "Source Level" of a specific input (this is adjustable by input in INPUT SETUP and can be trimmed +/- 10dB). You can use this to balance the level of sources if, for example, your CD player has a really "hot" signal or something.



> Quote:
> I'd hate to think I bought the 3808 for Audyssey just to find out I don't like Audyssey



Well, Audyssey is really one of the best parts, I doubt you will be disappointed. You should also know that what I describe above (Dynamic EQ) can be disabled without disabling the room correction of MultEQ XT. They "layer" on top of each other. So if you don't like the way Dynamic EQ is changing the tonal balance, you can shut it off and still get all the benefits of MultEQ's filters and EQ'ing.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermit955* /forum/post/16309349
> 
> 
> I tried option+apple + v and it still won't paste.



it's not OPTION + apple


It's the OPEN APPLE key, the little one by your space bar with the apple on it


----------



## jsmiddleton4

UR welcome heat. Glad they acted so quickly. You'd think they'd just add them to the 3808's database and be done with it.


----------



## vdubturbo

batpig,


Everything you said makes perfect sense. The only thing that stopped me from turning the gain up to "reference" was the fact that 0dB was nearly the top of the scale, and I didn't want to over-drive anything.


I like everything that Audyssey stands for, which is why I bought a unit with Audyssey. I guess I just need to play around with it some.


Ok, last question then. Anyone experienced erratic behavior in the 1st measuring screen? For example, on the first 3808 I had, it breezed through no problems. I had one "out of phase" and I fixed it with no further errors. On this new unit, it will tell me I have a L/R out of phase, and if I switch one of the speakers, it throws the same message over again. That's technically impossible, unless Audyssey is having trouble "hearing" the speakers appropriately, correct?


I thought the Bose 901's might give it some issues, but they previously calibrated just fine. Strange.


Thanks again for the help. Its a lot clearer now.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/16311973
> 
> 
> That's technically impossible, unless Audyssey is having trouble "hearing" the speakers appropriately, correct?
> 
> 
> I thought the Bose 901's might give it some issues, but they previously calibrated just fine.



Any speaker that is not purely direct radiating and / or has 2nd order cross overs (with inverted polarity on a driver as a result) can give you this problem even when the polarity is otherwise correct. I'd pretty much expect it with the 901's...


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16312043
> 
> 
> Any speaker that is not purely direct radiating and / or has 2nd order cross overs (with inverted polarity on a driver as a result) can give you this problem even when the polarity is otherwise correct. I'd pretty much expect it with the 901's...



That what I figured. Excellent then... let the movie watching begin!










THANKS EVERYONE!


And just because this thread needs some color and I feel like showing off the new 3808CI







And yes, the stickers are gone. Haha


----------



## lakebum431

I hope there is some good ventilation in that rack!


----------



## vdubturbo

The back opens up to a large storage room


----------



## batpig

looks beautiful, I'm jealous


----------



## vdubturbo

Thanks. It was a long time in the making.


You piqued my curiosity with this discussion and I went downstairs and set the unit to 0dB and put my sound meter in the prime listening position and sure enough, it stays steady at about 85dB when listening to a concert Blu-Ray. Pretty impressive when you think about it.


And just for S&Gs, I went past the 0dB mark and had no problem going beyond 100dB on the meter in C-Weighting mode while maintaining sound quality. So I guess my _umph_ is still there... just stashed away for the good times.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16311173
> 
> 
> it's not OPTION + apple
> 
> 
> It's the OPEN APPLE key, the little one by your space bar with the apple on it



As BP says, it is the key immediately left and right of the space bar with the Apple logo and the 'command' symbol. I have always called this the 'command' key, which is the key to use in combination to cut or paste.

Command/C = copy

Command/V = paste
(Command/B = bold, Command/U = underline, etc)

And like the person who originally mentioned this, the Logitec email box did NOT allow any pasting. I tried it a number of times, nothing.


I was simply trying to paste in the names of the 6 commands in my message asking them to copy the codes from GaryJ's account.


I sent the email, but got no standard confirmation email from Logitech that they had received my message and would get back... etc. So I am thinking that since they did not send an auto reply that my message was received, I am not in the que to get the codes added.


1) Anyone know why (some?) Mac users are not able to 'paste' into the Logitech email? It was a bit of a bother to type the 6 long command names. No way anyone would 'type in' all the hex codes. Even if you did, how would you avoid a typo?


2) Anyone else NOT get an email reply right away saying their message had been rec'd? Did you eventually get an email (10 or so) days later saying that the codes had been added to your account anyway?


----------



## brock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/16308420
> 
> 
> Yes, I found I had to turn my volume to -20 where I used to listen to it around -30. I ended up not even using audysey after all the said and done and went back to the old SPL meter. Then again, my speakers don't take too well to audyssey in the first place anyway.



Hi fellow 3808CI owners,


I'd like to suggest to anybody still not sold on Audyssey DEQ to go to the Audyssey string and do some serious reading.









http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95421&page=678 


Once understood how it works and the proper way to set it up, you'll wonder how you lived without it so long. The people who invented it are online all the time trying to help us get it done right.


I was in the same camp as HyperM3 and many others till I took the time to really wrap my brain around it. I can tell you this much, my system has never sounded so good. It even does wonders on 2 channel listening. I'm sold. Call me a fanboy if you will, but I'll never own another AVR without it.










Brock


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16313440
> 
> 
> As BP says, it is the key immediately left and right of the space bar with the Apple logo and the 'command' symbol. I have always called this the 'command' key, which is the key to use in combination to cut or paste.
> 
> Command/C = copy
> 
> Command/V = paste
> (Command/B = bold, Command/U = underline, etc)
> 
> And like the person who originally mentioned this, the Logitec email box did NOT allow any pasting. I tried it a number of times, nothing.
> 
> 
> I was simply trying to paste in the names of the 6 commands in my message asking them to copy the codes from GaryJ's account.
> 
> 
> I sent the email, but got no standard confirmation email from Logitech that they had received my message and would get back... etc. So I am thinking that since they did not send an auto reply that my message was received, I am not in the que to get the codes added.
> 
> 
> 1) Anyone know why (some?) Mac users are not able to 'paste' into the Logitech email? It was a bit of a bother to type the 6 long command names. No way anyone would 'type in' all the hex codes. Even if you did, how would you avoid a typo?
> 
> 
> 2) Anyone else NOT get an email reply right away saying their message had been rec'd? Did you eventually get an email (10 or so) days later saying that the codes had been added to your account anyway?



I just went directly to the Logitech main website and emailed customer support with all my info, email, password, p/n, PID#. That was the only way I could paste the hex codes in the message box. It generated an auto-reply just suggesting some possible solutions but nothing specific about my request to add the hex codes. I just have to wait.


----------



## heatwave3

I had no trouble cutting and pasting into the Logitech email message box. Got my reply in 10 mins that the hex codes had been added to my account. I did it just last night. Of course I was just using a plain jane Winxp box not a fancy pants Mac











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16313440
> 
> 
> As BP says, it is the key immediately left and right of the space bar with the Apple logo and the 'command' symbol. I have always called this the 'command' key, which is the key to use in combination to cut or paste.
> 
> Command/C = copy
> 
> Command/V = paste
> (Command/B = bold, Command/U = underline, etc)
> 
> And like the person who originally mentioned this, the Logitec email box did NOT allow any pasting. I tried it a number of times, nothing.
> 
> 
> I was simply trying to paste in the names of the 6 commands in my message asking them to copy the codes from GaryJ's account.
> 
> 
> I sent the email, but got no standard confirmation email from Logitech that they had received my message and would get back... etc. So I am thinking that since they did not send an auto reply that my message was received, I am not in the que to get the codes added.
> 
> 
> 1) Anyone know why (some?) Mac users are not able to 'paste' into the Logitech email? It was a bit of a bother to type the 6 long command names. No way anyone would 'type in' all the hex codes. Even if you did, how would you avoid a typo?
> 
> 
> 2) Anyone else NOT get an email reply right away saying their message had been rec'd? Did you eventually get an email (10 or so) days later saying that the codes had been added to your account anyway?


----------



## Kermit955

It only took them about half an hour before the hex codes were added to my device. Once you get the email from Logitech. They will ask you to update your device. Download the firmware first then go into customize your buttons because you still have to label the commands. You will find the actual commands on the second drop down list. How did you label the commands like Dynamic EQon- Dynamic Vol On, etc.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermit955* /forum/post/16314324
> 
> 
> How did you label the commands like Dynamic EQon- Dynamic Vol On, etc.



Is that a question? They added mine already labeled.


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16314533
> 
> 
> Is that a question? They added mine already labeled.



Mine did not come labeled but it was in the drop down list. I just abbreviated it as Dyn EQ On - Vol On ...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Kerm....


Do you mean on the custom button label so the "name" for the label wasn't too long to display correctly?


I did EQ All Off, EQ On Vol Off, EQ On Vol On, then EQ Day, EQ Evening, EQ Midnight. I have 3 spaces in between the "on" and "off" so that it displays correctly.


I use large fonts/icons too so its easy to see without my glasses on.


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16314692
> 
> 
> Kerm....
> 
> 
> Do you mean on the custom button label so the "name" for the label wasn't too long to display correctly?
> 
> 
> I did EQ All Off, EQ On Vol Off, EQ On Vol On, then EQ Day, EQ Evening, EQ Midnight. I have 3 spaces in between the "on" and "off" so that it displays correctly.
> 
> 
> I use large fonts/icons too so its easy to see without my glasses on.



Thanks. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Glad I could help. I did make a mistake though but you probably are ok with it. Its three spaces between the "On" and the "Vol" in the EQ On(space)(space)(space)Vol Off, EQ On(space)(space)(space)Vol On......


----------



## cdnbum88

Did a quick search on the thread, but did not see a specific thread on this.


Has there been a poll or question on pro/con to purchase the $100 upgrade? I have not purchased my unit yet, but it is next on the the list and was wondering what folks thought about getting or not getting it?


I will primarily be using my system for TV and movie watching. I have a long skinny room with the HT being one half of it.


Not sure what other information is needed to help with my question, or maybe it is a clear cut yes or no.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16318907
> 
> 
> Did a quick search on the thread, but did not see a specific thread on this.
> 
> 
> Has there been a poll or question on pro/con to purchase the $100 upgrade? I have not purchased my unit yet, but it is next on the the list and was wondering what folks thought about getting or not getting it?
> 
> 
> I will primarily be using my system for TV and movie watching. I have a long skinny room with the HT being one half of it.
> 
> 
> Not sure what other information is needed to help with my question, or maybe it is a clear cut yes or no.



Dynamic Volume Control was enough of a benefit for me but I got the upgrade at no charge. I would have paid the $100 even if I didn't get it for free.


----------



## iramack

Just purchased the 3808ci on Amazon with the FREE 2500bdci!!


Replacing my 3803 which works great, but NO HDMI or Audyssey.


I am wondering if I hook it to my router will I need a TV hooked up to check on firmware/upgrade status etc.? I want to put it in my computer room and get it all updated before I install it in my HT. Also, will I get the GUI over composite (single yellow cable) as that is the only connection I use between the receiver and the TV. I use the connection only to do set up and adjustments.


Thanks for the help.


Steve


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16319909
> 
> 
> Just purchased the 3808ci on Amazon with the FREE 2500bdci!!
> 
> 
> Replacing my 3803 which works great, but NO HDMI or Audyssey.
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I hook it to my router will I need a TV hooked up to check on firmware/upgrade status etc.? I want to put it in my computer room and get it all updated before I install it in my HT. Also, will I get the GUI over composite (single yellow cable) as that is the only connection I use between the receiver and the TV. I use the connection only to do set up and adjustments.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Steve



I had the same question. No ...you do not need to have the 3808 hooked up to a TV to conduct either the Firmware or Feature upgrade. The instructions at the Denon website include the instructions if performing the upgrades with a TV connected (GUI Messaging) or not (3808 front panel messages).


All you need for the upgrade is a live ethernet connection and power. Quite easy either way but more convenient viewing it on the "big screen" while sitting on the couch vs directly in front of the 3808.


----------



## mathgeek97

Bought it from 6th Ave for their current price, which is slightly less than the "AVS Forum" price.

Of course, I don't have my speakers, yet, so my wife thinks I'm mental! "But, Honey, it's on sale. Free shipping. And it's before the April 30th cutoff for the free upgrade!"









Thanks go out to those that have guided me and given me good (I hope) advice.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathgeek97* /forum/post/16322696
> 
> 
> Bought it from 6th Ave for their current price, which is slightly less than the "AVS Forum" price.
> 
> Of course, I don't have my speakers, yet, so my wife thinks I'm mental! "But, Honey, it's on sale. Free shipping. And it's before the April 30th cutoff for the free upgrade!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks go out to those that have guided me and given me good (I hope) advice.



I did the Amazon route which was about 1150 AND got a 2500btci for FREE. A 400 dollar value!!! I will sell the player as I don't need it. I have a DMP-BD55 which is probably a better player due to its being profile 2.0 etc.


So Excited


Also, will I get the GUI over composite (single yellow cable) as that is the only connection I use between the receiver and the TV. I use the connection only to do set up and adjustments


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16322815
> 
> 
> I did the Amazon route which was about 1150 AND got a 2500btci for FREE. A 400 dollar value!!! I will sell the player as I don't need it. I have a DMP-BD55 which is probably a better player due to its being profile 2.0 etc.
> 
> 
> So Excited
> 
> 
> Also, will I get the GUI over composite (single yellow cable) as that is the only connection I use between the receiver and the TV. I use the connection only to do set up and adjustments



Iramack,

Did the special expire already? I just went to Amazon and searched 3808c reciever and that combo showed for $2500. I have the same BD55, but like you say, if $120, maybe it's worth getting?


----------



## dgersic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16324516
> 
> 
> Iramack,
> 
> Did the special expire already? I just went to Amazon and searched 3808c reciever and that combo showed for $2500. I have the same BD55, but like you say, if $120, maybe it's worth getting?



It's right on the front page. The link goes to:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.htm...pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16322815
> 
> 
> Also, will I get the GUI over composite (single yellow cable) as that is the only connection I use between the receiver and the TV. I use the connection only to do set up and adjustments



Yes you will. Although not neccessary, it makes it easier.


----------



## neonflx

i need someone to help me with a link to the firmware update for this receiver, i purchased the receiver about a year ago then went to iraq and now just getting back so i have some catching up to do and 450+ pages is a lot, thanks for the help


----------



## BOB HAN

I was talking to Magnolia Hi Fi about the 3808ci, they said in order to send home videos and pictures from my Computer to the receiver, then to the TV I would need to get a media Extender ( they recomendeda X Box) with a media extender then all I would have to run is a Ethernet cable.


I was told before that I could run an Ethernet cable, and say an HDMI cable from the computer to the receiver and accomplish the same thing. (without the X-Box)


What is th easiest way to transfer pic's, home movies, It_tunes and Internet radio to the receiver then pics to the TV. ( The TV is a Panasonic 65 11UK)


Does anyone know if the new Denon 4310 will do the above functions differently?


Thanks Bob Hanson


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neonflx* /forum/post/16326031
> 
> 
> i need someone to help me with a link to the firmware update for this receiver, i purchased the receiver about a year ago then went to iraq and now just getting back so i have some catching up to do and 450+ pages is a lot, thanks for the help



Good to have you back.

Here are a couple links for you to use.

http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/ 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=denon 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Thank you for your service to our country.


----------



## neonflx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/16326633
> 
> 
> Good to have you back.
> 
> Here are a couple links for you to use.
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ighlight=denon
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service to our country.



thanks for the links great info


----------



## Cobra5wood

Since my home theater is currently only 5 channels, is there any way to double up 2 channels from the 3808ci into one of my Def Tech 2000 towers(i. e. have 260 watts connected to a single speaker instead of 130)? If so how would you do it?


----------



## batpig

yes, you can reassign the unused channels to Zone 2, Bi-amp, or Surr.Back. It's called AMP ASSIGN and all modern 7.1 Denons have this feature, that is why they are called "7.1 / 5.1+2" receivers. Check your manual and my setup guide for more info.


However, you will NOT be doubling your power. All of those amps share one power supply so the benefits are likely to be minimal at best, but if you have extra speaker wire lying around there is no harm in doing it... just don't expect any magical performance gains.


----------



## Sirquack

Batpig is correct, this is not true bi-amping.


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16322815
> 
> 
> I did the Amazon route which was about 1150 AND got a 2500btci for FREE. A 400 dollar value!!! I will sell the player as I don't need it.



I went the same route. I didn't want to spend this much on a receiver but this price was too good to pass.


The Amazon receipt split the discount between the receiver and the player. I wonder if it is possible to return the Blu-ray player to Amazon to save the hassle of selling it on eBay.


----------



## StaggerLee

I apologize if this has already been answered on this thread, but I was unable to find it.

I am about to receive a 3808 to replace the 3805 that I have and like. The decision to upgrade was based on wanting HDMI support and the networking capabilities with the networking primarily being used to access the tons of music on my PC. I have always had the PC hooked to the 3805 via a coaxial connection so I can listen to PC music, but I want the ability to select music via TV etc... I do realize that many folks are unhappy with the GUI, but we will see.


Anyways, I am in the process of setting up TVersity so that things are good when I get the receiver. I notice that TVerisity lets you browse the library using a folders view which is ideal for me. I have so much live music in flac format which has no tags and I dread having to tag everything to be able to see it in any meaningful way via the 3808. Does the 3808 client gui allow you to browse via a folders view?


Thanks...


----------



## Perch33

Ok this is getting ridiculous regarding the $100 rebate for the feature package. I sent all the required paperwork in the beginning of Feb, and still nothing. I have spoken to Wesley with the rebate company on several occasions and keep getting the same run around. Keeps telling me that it should have been paid by now, and she doesnt know why Denon still hasnt authorized the check to be released. Told me the check was issued in mid March. I am getting pissed and am about to refer it to the BBB. What **itty service. And no I dont want to hear it is only $100.


----------



## Perch33

Well since they already have a BBB rating of "F" it probably wouldnt do much good to report them.
http://www.bbb.org/new-jersey/busine...ah-nj-26002909


----------



## Beacheshome




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/15994644
> 
> 
> Did you do the upgrade (Audyssey dyn. volume + dy. equalizer)? Then your problems maybe due to HDMI CEC functionality that comes with the upgrade, too. This leads to changes in the HDMI TV assignement which are described in the accompanying manual. Maybe you try switching off HDMI CEC first and checking if the problems remain.



Thanks a million - I'm optimistic and excited about giving this a try. One more question - do you know of any slick alternatives to replace the slow and cumbersome 3808 NET/USB GUI interface? My MP3 library is huge and navigating it with this Denon GUI is awful. Any suggestions?


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirquack* /forum/post/16327850
> 
> 
> Batpig is correct, this is not true bi-amping.



I don't see why not. It is using a seperate discrete 2 channel amp "module" wired seperately to the second set of posts on the speakers. So what if it uses the same power supply as all the other channels, it is still capable of putting out x watts per channel in addition to the main L+R ones. Worth doing if your speakers can be configured that way, AND you don't need the assignable 2 channels for another zone.


Steve


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/16327935
> 
> 
> I went the same route. I didn't want to spend this much on a receiver but this price was too good to pass.
> 
> 
> The Amazon receipt split the discount between the receiver and the player. I wonder if it is possible to return the Blu-ray player to Amazon to save the hassle of selling it on eBay.



GREAT IDEA gye!!!

Let me know if it works, and I will do the same...............better than selling it for 200 bucks on EBAY


----------



## 3ems




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16319909
> 
> 
> Just purchased the 3808ci on Amazon with the FREE 2500bdci!!
> 
> 
> Replacing my 3803 which works great, but NO HDMI or Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Steve



Just did the same upgrade. Was waiting for the 3310 or 4310 but this deal was too good to pass up.


My 3803 will now be used for the patio speakers.


Michael.


----------



## timetodoit

Hi there guys, just got my 3808 yesterday, only pluged it in inserted the cables and tried it....


I didn't seem to get the sound right it was always in stereo, I connected my ps3 to the DVD hdmi port, I didn't get any PCM sign or anything only stereo, the only way was to fake it..using the widescreen option and others...


Also I noticed to get a nice loud volume I almost have to go to 0db is this normal?


Does it need to warm up a lot?


Also with the iphone usb cable will it be able to play music from there? using only the usb?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

time...


Does not "need" to warm up at all. You have setups to run, etc. You can't just plug stuff in and turn it on and its ready to go.


----------



## timetodoit

lol I know but the hunger to get it to play







I will lose more time today running stuff


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timetodoit* /forum/post/16332508
> 
> 
> I didn't seem to get the sound right it was always in stereo, I connected my ps3 to the DVD hdmi port, I didn't get any PCM sign or anything only stereo



just quickly on the PS3 -


1. you have to set it up so that it knows your device can receiver multichannel digital audio over HDMI. if you just have it plugged into a TV it's only going to send stereo, you have to reconfigure it when you hook it up to a receiver.


Make sure that under "Video Options" you have set HDMI Audio output to "Linear PCM". Then, scroll down to "Display Setings" on your PS3, and let the PS3 do an "auto" detect for HDMI Video and Audio compatibility, and it will "talk to" your Denon receiver and automatically set it up for maximum audio quality (everything up to 7.1 PCM).


2. also, make sure that you turn off any DRC (dynamic range control) or other volume restrictive settings.


----------



## iramack

Anyone know if I can run a toslink in addition to HDMI for my SAT receiver as I often listen to music from DISH network on zone 2. Will it run simultaneously or do I have to switch someting to get the toslink conversion active for zone 2? I heard that HDMI audio signals dont convert for zone 2 so that is why I am asking. 3808 comes today.....



Thanks





Steve


----------



## batpig

if you want to "double connect" to allow for Zone 2, it's easier to just use an analog RCA (red/white) as almost any device (the PS3 is one of the only exceptions) will have the stereo analog audio outputs active at all times. So if you assign your HDMI input to "TV/CBL" for example, just connect a stereo RCA cable from the audio OUT of the cable box to the analog RCA inputs labeled "TV/CBL" on the back of the 3808CI, and then TV/CBL will output to Zone 2 with no issues.


the 3808CI will take digital audio to Zone 2 but ONLY if it's 2.0 PCM. the problem with "double connecting" with HDMI + toslink is that the cable box will probably be outputting 5.1 or 2.0 DD out of BOTH digital audio outputs, and neither one can go to Zone 2. Thus the analog option above is the easiest and most foolproof option.


----------



## iramack

Thanks Batpig.


I will use my existing analog cable for zone 2 like I currently do with my 3803. That one does no digital conversion to zone 2 at all, so any source used with zone 2 has to be paralleled with analog connections. My toy has arrived and it came with the latest firmware on it already. I just hooked it to my internet router and registered it for the upgrade pack. It took about 40 minutes and it was complete. I will be installing it next Friday. Can't wait.


Thanks again, I 'm sure I will need your expertise again.............


Steve


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16332933
> 
> 
> time...
> 
> 
> Does not "need" to warm up at all. You have setups to run, etc. You can't just plug stuff in and turn it on and its ready to go.



Well actually you can. You just need to read the manual first(from all connected devices and the receiver) before turning it on.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16334056
> 
> 
> just quickly on the PS3 -
> 
> 
> . . . Make sure that under "Video Options" you have set HDMI Audio output to "Linear PCM". . . .



Does this setting default to Bitstream after a firmware update?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Well actually you can."


Sorry Aaron but that is not the case. The 3808 requires, appropriately mind you, some investment in setting the thing up, identifying number of and connection for speakers, etc. The idea that you can just plug it in and its going to work the way anyone wants, as in handling multi-channel input sources, properly creates a false expectation.


It is not brain surgery. It is also not plug and play.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16339914
> 
> 
> "Well actually you can."
> 
> 
> Sorry Aaron but that is not the case. The 3808 requires, appropriately mind you, some investment in setting the thing up, identifying number of and connection for speakers, etc. The idea that you can just plug it in and its going to work the way anyone wants, as in handling multi-channel input sources, properly creates a false expectation.
> 
> 
> It is not brain surgery. It is also not plug and play.



When I got my first 3808 a year and a half ago, I plugged everything in to the appropriate connections (4 HDMI sources, tuner, turntable, monitor, 7.1 systrem with two external stero amps, dual powered subs, and wireless access point talking to TVersity) and turned it on. I got audio and video threough it just fine from all of the sources. So yes you can just plug it in and go. Of course, I then went through all of the setup and optimizations and ran the audyssey setup a few times after the fact. The improvement was dramatic, but not required to get the unit functioning adequately and to make sure that the basics were working. I did the same thing when I replaced my 5700 with the second 3808, with similar results. In fact I was quite amazed at how easy it was. Granted I did spend another couple of weeks learning about all of the capabilites of the machine, and I still don't know everything that it can do I am sure. That is why I read this thread.


Phil


----------



## y2j

Does it do the any harm to the receiver to shut it off completely everyday using the on/off button instead of keeping it on standby? I shut it off every night before I go to bed and it is usually off for about 8 hours or so before it is turned back on again.


Doesn't it save electricity turning the unit off vs. leaving it in standby? Or should i just always leave it in standby from now on?


Lastly, what is the date of the last firmware update?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/16339732
> 
> 
> Does this setting default to Bitstream after a firmware update?



No, firmware update has never changed this setting for me.


However the PS3 can bitstream DD and DTS signals, just not the (new) hi rez audio signals. Mine is set to bitstream DD and DTS and PCM for all else.


----------



## markabuckley

anyone recommend the Denon 3808 as a pre-amp ?


for same price I'm 50:50 between getting a 3808a or an Arcam AV9.


AV9 probably has better overall SQ - but hte 3808a has Audysey etc ...


----------



## VTGOLFER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16255075
> 
> 
> No replacement to the 3808?
> 
> 
> Isn't the 3808 one of the better selling models? Why would it be phased out?
> 
> 
> I've been using the 38xx series for the last 5 years. First a 3805, then I tried a 2807 and didn't like the downgrade so I got a 3806. Then I got the 3808.



I am wondering if Denon by chance is going to replace the 3808 with a pre/pro that has the features of the 3808 and priced around that point of a few hundred more. It would compete directly with the Integra but have the build quality of Denon.


There has been rumors since the AVP A1HDCI came out that Denon was looking into building a lesser priced pre/pro.


To me, this seems logical.


Ted


----------



## YellowLight

Three of my HDMI inputs (HDMI1, 2, 3) suddenly appear to have stopped working on my 3808CI. I tried a hard reset and reconfigure from scratch, but that made no difference. The entire left side of the display is blank when using any source associated with those inputs. All the sources work fine when connected to HDMI4.


I'll try leaving it unplugged overnight to see if that makes any difference, before bringing it in where I bought it. Anyone else had a similar problem and have any suggestions? I bought it in March last year so it's probably out of warranty now.


I noticed there's a new firmware version, so I'm trying that as well.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/16327653
> 
> 
> Since my home theater is currently only 5 channels, is there any way to double up 2 channels from the 3808ci into one of my Def Tech 2000 towers(i. e. have 260 watts connected to a single speaker instead of 130)? If so how would you do it?



Lots of discussion on bi-amping DefTechs in the speaker forum. I did it because I hated the thought of "wasting" 2 channels of amplification. The sonic benefits are small, the bass seems a bit tighter, perhaps because you've effectively doubled the damping factor. And they can play LOUD.


----------



## YellowLight

No improvement after the firmware update... bummer. It seems it has a two year warranty though so if I'm lucky it'll be a warranty repair. Maybe spending a couple of hours unplugged will help, but I can't say I'm overly optimistic.


----------



## VTGOLFER

I just purchased a 3808CI and I switched from a 5308 to a H/K 354 (too many issues) to the 3808 and was wondering how to get the auto set up to work with a 6.1 speaker system.


How do I get it to recognize 6.1 and not 5.1 or 7.1? When I run auto cal it tells me I have no back speakers even though you can hear the test tone through my 1 back speaker.


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Ted


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markabuckley* /forum/post/16343559
> 
> 
> anyone recommend the Denon 3808 as a pre-amp ?
> 
> 
> for same price I'm 50:50 between getting a 3808a or an Arcam AV9.
> 
> 
> AV9 probably has better overall SQ - but hte 3808a has Audysey etc ...



I'm running the 3808 into a Rotel RB-985 with wonderful results. I never had any intention of using the internal amps, except maybe for a second zone. I love the unit thus far.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markabuckley* /forum/post/16343559
> 
> 
> anyone recommend the Denon 3808 as a pre-amp ?
> 
> 
> for same price I'm 50:50 between getting a 3808a or an Arcam AV9.
> 
> 
> AV9 probably has better overall SQ - but hte 3808a has Audysey etc ...



I've been using a *3803* for several years, as a Pre in one system, I'm also using a *3808* as a Pre in another.


I'm very happy with Denon AVRs as a Pre, I just wish the *3803* had Audysey.


HH


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/16345730
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with Denon AVRs as a Pre, I just wish the *3803* had Audysey.
> 
> 
> HH



ME TOO..............


That is the main reason I finally upgraded my 3803. Also the HDMI switching and DSD signal processing for my OPPO 980H. Should be installing it Friday if my HDMI cables come from Tartan by then.....










Steve


----------



## VTGOLFER

Any answers on setting up Audyssey and the 3808 in a 6.1 set up?

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## jsmiddleton4

VT,


How about you read the manual? You go into speaker selection and tell it how many speakers/setup you have. Run Audyssey as that will make you do so as well. AMP config etc.


----------



## VTGOLFER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16346554
> 
> 
> VT,
> 
> 
> How about you read the manual? You go into speaker selection and tell it how many speakers/setup you have. Run Audyssey as that will make you do so as well. AMP config etc.



All good and well but I chose one back speaker but when I run Audyssey it comes up as an error. I can't seem to find it in the manual. My 5308 was easy for this to set up but something is not right or I am having brain f*rts with the 3808.


----------



## VTGOLFER

I figured it out. You have to hook your back speaker to the surround back left speaker connection in order for it to recognize the back speaker in a 6.1 set up. My manual does not mentioned this anywhere that I could find.


Ted


----------



## Bronco70

Hi All,


Came down with a case of upgradeitis for my second room. As my main HT has an Integra DTC-9.8 and I have become a big believer in Audyssey, the choices of receivers was narrowed to a short list.


After reading here and elsewhere it seems that the 3808 is just about the best current bang for the buck offering with MultEQ XT including Dynamic EQ/Volume.


So I just ordered one. Will be interested in hearing what Dynamic EQ does. The 9.8 does not include that Audyssey feature. Not really needed for the big rig as I listen there normally at very close to reference level. The smaller room will hopefully benefit, it's open to other living areas.


Will be using Mirage OM-7's as mains and Mirage center and surrounds. No sub, at least at first. The OM-7's are not that difficult a load to drive so I hope the 3808 will work well. I'm old school and normally prefer separates.


From the pic's I've seen the 3808 has a high WAF? This project is a Mother's Day deal.


Great thread. I will try to add useful content.


Joe


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VTGOLFER* /forum/post/16346861
> 
> 
> My manual does not mentioned this anywhere that I could find.



Except for page 9, which is the page labeled "Speaker Connections"










it's the note on the bottom right


----------



## Johnla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VTGOLFER* /forum/post/16343869
> 
> 
> To me, this seems logical.



With the way the current World economy is right now, and probably will be for the near future, nothing is logical anymore.

Like ot or not, no matter if you agree with it or not. Compared to a AVR, a pre-pro is a niche market product, the AVR market is much larger.

So many companies are probably putting any possible niche market products they may have been thinking of, onto their back burners for now.


----------



## Bronco70




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnla* /forum/post/16348445
> 
> 
> With the way the current World economy is right now, and probably will be for the near future, nothing is logical anymore.
> 
> Like ot or not, no matter if you agree with it or not. Compared to a AVR, a pre-pro is a niche market product, the AVR market is much larger.
> 
> So many companies are probably putting any possible niche market products they may have been thinking of, onto their back burners for now.



No doubt.


----------



## BkmDano

Hello All,


Any idea if 6Ave will give any AVSfourm member discounts on the new price?


Also, any ideas if Denon will extend or improve there free Audessy upgrade after April 30th?


Thanks All! I hope to be a fellow 3808 owner very soon









Dano


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2j* /forum/post/16340518
> 
> 
> Does it do the any harm to the receiver to shut it off completely everyday using the on/off button instead of keeping it on standby? I shut it off every night before I go to bed and it is usually off for about 8 hours or so before it is turned back on again.
> 
> 
> Doesn't it save electricity turning the unit off vs. leaving it in standby? Or should i just always leave it in standby from now on?
> 
> 
> Lastly, what is the date of the last firmware update?



It does indeed save a bit of energy but it has some disadvantages. Some settings get lost*- no basic ones, but audyssey dynamic volume settings, for example.

I, myself, turn the AVR completely off everytime.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BkmDano* /forum/post/16351285
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Any idea if 6Ave will give any AVSfourm member discounts on the new price?
> 
> 
> Also, any ideas if Denon will extend or improve there free Audessy upgrade after April 30th?
> 
> 
> Thanks All! I hope to be a fellow 3808 owner very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dano



cross posted from 'Denon 2009 - 2010' thread.


Watch the Denon website in the next two days.

Denon.com > USA > Explore Denon > Current Promotions
http://www.usa.denon.com/denon-promotions.asp 


A few days before the end of March, the free package ending 3/31 was extended to 4/30/09. I can't understand how they could 'start' charging for it now. Last month when I asked why it had not been incorporated into current production units, it was speculated that getting a 'free' update if you bought by 'x' date, would entice more buyers. If that is true, I'd guess they would extend the 'free' upgrade. If the offer is not showing on the site as extended by 4/30, you can make the purchase that day to be sure to get it.


----------



## jammin25

I have a 10' x 20' room that has space for only one rear surround speaker in the middle of the 10 ft wall, so the best I can do is 6.1 instead of 7.1. I plan to run the speaker as direct radiating or bipole.


My questions are -- 1. Given the room dimensions, would there be any noticeable difference with movies that output 7.1 surround if I only have one speaker back there? 2. Will the 3808 recognize that there is only one rear speaker connected, and somehow "matrix" 7.1 material into 6.1? 3. Does it matter which rear surround speaker connector I use (left or right)?


Thanks! - John


----------



## batpig

John - you should try reading a bit before posting, 6.1 was just discussed within the last 20 posts










as long as the receiver "knows" how many speakers you have connected it will correctly "downmix" as needed.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16353028
> 
> 
> John - you should try reading a bit before posting, 6.1 was just discussed within the last 20 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as the receiver "knows" how many speakers you have connected it will correctly "downmix" as needed.



John, he sayeth the truth. See posts 14236, 41 & 43.


----------



## jammin25




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16353260
> 
> 
> John, he sayeth the truth. See posts 14236, 41 & 43.



Sorry 'bout that








I did do a forum search on "6.1" before I posted the question and didn't get any hits, but I probably didn't format the query correctly. Sorry again and thanks for the links to the posts.


John


----------



## batpig

no worries, just fun to bust balls!


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16353818
> 
> 
> no worries, just fun to bust balls!



Gotta go with what 'yur good at, I always say.


----------



## jwsteel

My 3808 should be shipping from Amazon today, with arrival between May 1-5... I'll try not to spam you guys with too many stupid questions.










Now, for speakers...


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16355756
> 
> 
> Now, for speakers...



SVS Subs FTW!










Congrats on the purchase. You're going to love it.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16355756
> 
> 
> My 3808 should be shipping from Amazon today, with arrival between May 1-5... I'll try not to spam you guys with too many stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for speakers...



Amazon has shown no stock for a few days now.......says 2-4 weeks.

Perhaps it is being fulfilled by one of the other vendors they use.

I got mine from them last Friday. Hooking it up this Friday.


Steve


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubturbo* /forum/post/16355824
> 
> 
> SVS Subs FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. You're going to love it.



Thanks! I'm certainly looking forward to it... this has been a LONG time coming!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16355880
> 
> 
> Amazon has shown no stock for a few days now.......says 2-4 weeks.
> 
> Perhaps it is being fulfilled by one of the other vendors they use.
> 
> I got mine from them last Friday. Hooking it up this Friday.



Yeah, I ordered mine on Saturday, with the 2-4 week message showing. I received an email from them yesterday afternoon saying that it would arrive sooner than anticipated. Checked my order status last night, and surprise!


Of course, this just accelerates my timetable for getting everything else wired up and ready!


----------



## drudge

Are the audyssey curves the same except for the high end rolloff? Perhaps I'm fooling myself but it seems to to my ears that the regular Audyssey setting rolls off LFE or midbass or

something(when comparing it to the flat setting). I just can't pinpont it.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16355756
> 
> 
> My 3808 should be shipping from Amazon today, with arrival between May 1-5... I'll try not to spam you guys with too many stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for speakers...



JW,

I've already asked all the stupid questions, but if I missed one or two, I apologize.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16357175
> 
> 
> JW,
> 
> I've already asked all the stupid questions, but if I missed one or two, I apologize.



Nah, I'm sure I'll come up with some new ones.










Just got the shipping notice, will be in my hands on Thursday. Of course, won't be able to do anything with it yet since I won't have speakers by then...


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16355756
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for speakers...



Check out axiomaudio. They are an internet only manufacturer with respected speakers and pricing.


----------



## mathgeek97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16355756
> 
> 
> Now, for speakers...



If you are going the Internet direct approach, there are a few pairs of Salk SongTowers over on audiogon. If you have the budget and you see a pair you like, you could grab those now and order the rest of a 5 speaker setup directly from Jim Salk. For subs, lots of folks seem to like Epik and Elemental Designs. Of course, if you can find somebody nearby that has what you're interested in available for an audition, that would be ideal...


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16355756
> 
> 
> My 3808 should be shipping from Amazon today, with arrival between May 1-5... I'll try not to spam you guys with too many stupid questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for speakers...



Paradigm speakers!!









Best bang for the buck bar none!!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drudge* /forum/post/16356837
> 
> 
> Are the audyssey curves the same except for the high end rolloff?



yes, the only difference between FLAT and AUDYSSEY is the high end roll-off


----------



## jwsteel

Thanks for all the speaker suggestions, guys! I'm making up my list of possible suspects.










Best,

Jeff


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16357913
> 
> 
> Paradigm speakers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best bang for the buck bar none!!










one notable exception that springs immediately to mind is PSB...


----------



## drudge

Thanks batpig.

Not that its too big of deal but does the "Multi Channel In" only display signals as 2, 5.1 and 7.1 ? I was watching the Searchers Hd DVD which is mono and the display shows as 2 channel. I also have some 3 channel SACDs that display as 5.1 on the front display.

Also is cinema eq not an option when the Denon is being fed a lcpm vs a bitstreamed signal?

Again, not a big deal since I can choose Audyssey, but just curious.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16357913
> 
> 
> Paradigm speakers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best bang for the buck bar none!!



I love my Paradigm Servo15 sub that I got a great deal on used. But I don't know how 'best bang for the buck' would relate to Paradigm. They certainly are not priced as low as some similar sounding speaker lines. (Axiom for one) Speaker choice is a very personal choice to what kind of sound one prefers. Anytime I hear 'these are the best', I chuckle. Bar none... even more funny.


Don't get me wrong. I demoed the Paradigm Studio line, all of which I loved, and if I had an extra few hundred bucks per speaker to spend, I'd have loved to have had them. I chose to take the savings and invest it in other HT gear. I happened to choose Axiom, but I just say, explore and listen for yourself. I read so many specs and listened to so many opinions on great speaker choices. Ultimately, the test in 'my own room' was the only way to be confident that *I* liked a particular speaker over another. Listening in a show room is nice, but your room has a significant affect on how one speaker sounds vs. another.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16357913
> 
> 
> Paradigm speakers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best bang for the buck bar none!!



Or Atlantic Technology


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16358471
> 
> 
> I love my Paradigm Servo15 sub that I got a great deal on used. But I don't know how 'best bang for the buck' would relate to Paradigm. They certainly are not priced as low as some similar sounding speaker lines. (Axiom for one) Speaker choice is a very personal choice to what kind of sound one prefers. Anytime I hear 'these are the best', I chuckle. Bar none... even more funny.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I demoed the Paradigm Studio line, all of which I loved, and if I had an extra few hundred bucks per speaker to spend, I'd have loved to have had them. I chose to take the savings and invest it in other HT gear. I happened to choose Axiom, but I just say, explore and listen for yourself. I read so many specs and listened to so many opinions on great speaker choices. Ultimately, the test in 'my own room' was the only way to be confident that *I* liked a particular speaker over another. Listening in a show room is nice, but your room has a significant affect on how one speaker sounds vs. another.



Well said!


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16358322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one notable exception that springs immediately to mind is PSB...



I have not heard PSB subs myself, but they come up often as a good bang for the buck along with HSU.


Because 'quality' subs are very important and get pricey quickly, I highly recommend that you call around to your local (especially independent) HT shops. Ask if they have any quality subs that have been traded in when a customer upgraded. You may be very surprised! (as I was happily!)


----------



## heatwave3

I have to say I was very skeptical of the sub at the link below however I've become a believer. I have the 12" sub combined with B&W M1s running off my 3808. The base is crisp and fills my large HT room that's 2 stories tall and can easily shake the room if I want to. I don't think I could be more pleased with the value or the performance of the AudioAcoustic 12" Sub I bought.

http://forum.blu-ray.com/showpost.ph...71&postcount=3 


Its also worth noting I received great customer service. The grill had a slightly damaged post from shipping which was not visible on the outside. The company shipped me an entire new speaker grill at no charge without any hassle.


----------



## mustangv8

Hi Folks - First, I tried several searches on this topic. I noted that the 'menu' button on my Harmony switched from standard 'set-up' type operation to toggling between dynamic volume/eq on-off...after a firmware upgrade awhile back. There were a few posts, but I can't locate them.


Is there a simple fix? I tried re-learning the command but no dice. Thanks in advance for any help/advice.

Thanks - Jim


----------



## nymjk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16358471
> 
> 
> I love my Paradigm Servo15 sub that I got a great deal on used. But I don't know how 'best bang for the buck' would relate to Paradigm. They certainly are not priced as low as some similar sounding speaker lines. (Axiom for one) Speaker choice is a very personal choice to what kind of sound one prefers. Anytime I hear 'these are the best', I chuckle. Bar none... even more funny.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I demoed the Paradigm Studio line, all of which I loved, and if I had an extra few hundred bucks per speaker to spend, I'd have loved to have had them. I chose to take the savings and invest it in other HT gear. I happened to choose Axiom, but I just say, explore and listen for yourself. I read so many specs and listened to so many opinions on great speaker choices. Ultimately, the test in 'my own room' was the only way to be confident that *I* liked a particular speaker over another. Listening in a show room is nice, but your room has a significant affect on how one speaker sounds vs. another.



I concur.

The key, I found, is to demo the prospective speakers in your room, if you've developed a relationship with a dealer that will let you do so.

I ultimately settled on Paradigm Studio Series (which I found were indeed the richest for the price) for the front, Def Tech UIWs (somewhat brighter than the Paradigm sides, which permitted me to play them softer while still eliciting the surrond effects) for the side and rear surrounds and Velodyne for the sub (smaller than the massive Paradigm servo sub with nearly as profound an LFE punch).

Factors that went into selection were sound, price, size and, probably most important, WAF.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/16360045
> 
> 
> Hi Folks - First, I tried several searches on this topic. I noted that the 'menu' button on my Harmony switched from standard 'set-up' type operation to toggling between dynamic volume/eq on-off...after a firmware upgrade awhile back. There were a few posts, but I can't locate them.
> 
> 
> Is there a simple fix? I tried re-learning the command but no dice. Thanks in advance for any help/advice.
> 
> Thanks - Jim



experiment with different commands in the Harmony database. If you aren't, make sure you are using the device profile for "AVR 3808CI" and not just "3808" (i.e. don't forget the "CI" as the database for this device is more complete in the Harmony software)


There have been various "menu" type IR codes for Denon AVR's throughout the years and they will appear in various forms in the Harmony database. There may be one called "MENU" which goes directly to the surround parameters, one called "OSD", one called "SETUP", once called "PARAMETER", etc. Try them all out and find the one which does what you want.


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16360358
> 
> 
> experiment with different commands in the Harmony database. If you aren't, make sure you are using the device profile for "AVR 3808CI" and not just "3808" (i.e. don't forget the "CI" as the database for this device is more complete in the Harmony software)
> 
> 
> There have been various "menu" type IR codes for Denon AVR's throughout the years and they will appear in various forms in the Harmony database. There may be one called "MENU" which goes directly to the surround parameters, one called "OSD", one called "SETUP", once called "PARAMETER", etc. Try them all out and find the one which does what you want.



Thanks - I'll give this a try. What's weird though is it initially worked fine. I recall someone highlighting this issue awhile back(following a firmware update). Wish I had paid closer attention.

Jim


----------



## kdubb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/16360518
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'll give this a try. What's weird though is it initially worked fine. I recall someone highlighting this issue awhile back(following a firmware update). Wish I had paid closer attention.
> 
> Jim



My harmony one did the same thing, I had to use "Menu On" instead of "Menu" from the database. You should be able to rename it Menu and then rename the other one Dynamic EQ Toggle or whatever you like.


----------



## Wilt

Just recently gone fro a 5.1 to 7.1 setup. For PLIIx the Dolby website says it works with 5.1 and Dolby pro logic material. In the manual it says for only 2 channel pro logic.


When i set my amp for Dolby PLIIx cinema i can see the PLIIx symbol light up on my amp when there is a stereo signal going in.


When i change to a 5.1 source the symbol vanishes, the display reads DOLBY D + PLIIx Cinema. Is this correct or should the PLIIx symbol still light up?


Thanks


----------



## AndreK

I have the following question for 'normal' analog audio inputs (like the CD input).

Can I prevent that they are converted to the digital domain and then converted back to analog again ?


= I know the analog multi-channel audio inputs works that way;

= I know I want digital processing (e.g. Audyssey) on most of my analog audio inputs

= But if I have 1 input with a very good DA convertor, can I prevent the 3808 to do all A->D and D->A conversion ? (and how ?)


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kdubb* /forum/post/16362311
> 
> 
> My harmony one did the same thing, I had to use "Menu On" instead of "Menu" from the database. You should be able to rename it Menu and then rename the other one Dynamic EQ Toggle or whatever you like.



Hey thanks ... I think this will do the trick.

Jim


----------



## drudge

Andrek

I believe selecting direct mode will bypass all of the 3808 processing.


----------



## windsurfdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kdubb* /forum/post/16362311
> 
> 
> My harmony one did the same thing, I had to use "Menu On" instead of "Menu" from the database. You should be able to rename it Menu and then rename the other one Dynamic EQ Toggle or whatever you like.



I changed the "Menu" button on my Harmony One from the "Menu" command to the "OnScreen" command and it gives me the gui on my display, albeit at the "Info" screen consistently. I believe the Denon remote brings you back to the previously selected screen. I haven't tried learning the Denon menu button to the One but I've had no trouble at all learning others. Also, I've found that the Zone 2 remote is much more user friendly for learning One commands...not because it's IR is better but because it has more user friendly buttons.


----------



## AndreK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drudge* /forum/post/16363350
> 
> 
> Andrek
> 
> I believe selecting direct mode will bypass all of the 3808 processing.



Drudge, I do not fully believe that.

Direct Mode *will* bypass bass management and Tone Control, but for example I can still enable/disable Audyssey and Audyssey works in the digital domain.

So Direct Mode is *not* the same as "no processing, only amplification".

Even Pure Direct only seems to affect the Display, but not the actual Audio processing.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wilt* /forum/post/16362712
> 
> 
> When i change to a 5.1 source the symbol vanishes, the display reads DOLBY D + PLIIx Cinema. Is this correct or should the PLIIx symbol still light up?



yes, this is correct. it says that because, unlike with a 2.0 > 7.1 upmix, you are instead "layering" PLIIx on top of a standard 5.1 signal to go 5.1 > 7.1.


you can see the big table in the back of your manual which describes what the display is supposed to say depending on the combination of input signal and surround mode.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndreK* /forum/post/16362860
> 
> 
> I have the following question for 'normal' analog audio inputs (like the CD input).
> 
> Can I prevent that they are converted to the digital domain and then converted back to analog again ?
> 
> 
> = I know the analog multi-channel audio inputs works that way;
> 
> = I know I want digital processing (e.g. Audyssey) on most of my analog audio inputs
> 
> = But if I have 1 input with a very good DA convertor, can I prevent the 3808 to do all A->D and D->A conversion ? (and how ?)



to get a "pure analog" path from an analog input, you need to do the following:


1. turn off Audyssey on "DIRECT/PURE" modes (see pg 27 of the manual under "Option / Direct Mode")

2. put it on PURE DIRECT mode


that's it. AFAIK the only digital processing that can be applied to PURE DIRECT mode is Audyssey, so if you turn that off it will not digitize the analog inputs.


if you still aren't convinced that is "pure" enough, you can just plug your CD player into the MultiCH analog inputs, since these aren't digitized no matter what (straight passthrough to the amps).


----------



## AndreK

Thanks batpig.

That sounds logical.

I will try and listen if I hear differences comparing to multichannel input.

If I don't then it at least it is "pure" enough for my ears.


(It is a pity that turning off Audyssey on "DIRECT/PURE" modes is a global setting for all inputs.)


----------



## drudge

Batpig,

So does mean Auddysey nor bass managment cannot be applied to the multichannel inputs?


----------



## batpig

correct, multichannel analog inputs can have NO processing applied at all. they do not get digitized ever. all bass management, speaker size/distance, etc. must be controlled in the external source; the Denon is just acting as the amplifier when you use the EXT IN inputs.


only thing you can do is adjust channel levels and apply the EXT IN SUBWOOFER LEVEL boost to get the LFE track to the proper level.


----------



## drudge

This is good to know because its scraps my plans to connect my SACD DVDA player via multichannel inputs in order to free up an HDMI input.

I'm sure most audiophiles would scoff at listening to their music with any eq or digital tweaking, but in my case Audyssey is a godsend for my room's acoustics.


----------



## batpig

if you want to free up an HDMI input, sacrifice the cable box. you won't lose any quality with component + optical....


----------



## Gary J

HDMI switches are cheap.


----------



## drudge

I thought about going either route connecting component & optical or a 30 dollar switcher from monoprice.

I also thought about for S&G's using the multichannel inputs to connect my old HK avr8000 (via its pre outs?) since it applies logic 7 to both 2&5 channel sources. From what I remember it rivaled and in some case bettered pro logic 2 or DTS NEO.


----------



## ted_b

Well, I've decided to try the 3808 in quasi preamp mode. I will use some of the amps, but only surround a and back. If successful it will replace my Onkyo Pro 885 (Integra 9.8), Anthem PVA-5 mch amp (I use four of the five channels) and heck, if Denon Link works well I will also use it from my Modwright Denon 3910 for mch hirez (2 channel hirez through the Modwright tubed stage, analog) since Denon Link is said to be less jitter than HDMI. That woudl get rid of a spearate analog mch pre (Sony TA-P9000ES that i only use for that purpose) I've tried HDMi with Oppo and Onkyo Pro 885 and not really wowed me for mch hirez.


Anyway......my question is this: I use a separate amp and surround speakers for my hirez (SACD/DVD-A) music listening. These speakers are identical to my fronts. When using the Onkyo Pro 885 it's simple, turn on one amp (stereo surround music amp) and turn off the aforementioned Anthem PVA for the movie sides and rears. However, on the 3808 there is no way for me to play the surround pre-outs (to my stereo hirez surround amp) and NOT be hearing the connected surrounds and sides via the receiver's amps!! Is there any way to disconnect/turn off/mute selected speaker posts (in this case surround A and back)? Anybody have an elegant work around like a speaker selector box that has dual inputs (sides and rears) where I'd just need to push two buttons to turn them off? Thanks

Ted


P.S. I realize that the 3808 has surround A and surround B but my hirez surround needs are not met by the internal amp modules (let alone not sure what I do can be done..the downloaded manual ain't exactly intuitive). My unit should get here in a couple weeks, according to Amazon...


----------



## Fanaticalism

Is there some sort of work flow for setting up the network on the 3808ci via a Netgear router? To update the AVR, I have been plugging directly into the modem, as using the Netgear, for some reason, introduces all sorts of issues.


For example, when I plug the router into the 3808, it immediately knocks out my network connection, and all the indicators on the router light up, sending it into a freeze. I've tried resetting the modem and the router after the fact, and it just will not allow any kind of network connection through the router.


A bit frustrating to say the least, as I am looking to test the waters in regards to streaming through the AVR.


Thanks


EDIT: Figured it out


----------



## heatwave3

If I understand correctly...when Audyssey is run correctly, the 3808 will set the reference volume to 85db, therefore when the OSD shows 0db, the actual volume is 85db. Going lower from 0db with the volume control will result in volume that is lower than 85db by the -XXdb displayed on the OSD and the front panel. Likewise for volume above 0db.


Is this a correct understanding on the relationship between the OSD, Audyssey and the actual volume being heard?


If this is a correct understanding, is there a way to elevate the volume when running Audyssey in the 3808 such that the reference volume at 0db is set to a higher volume than 85db?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16370344
> 
> 
> If this is a correct understanding, is there a way to elevate the volume when running Audyssey in the 3808 such that the reference volume at 0db is set to a higher volume than 85db?



During calibration all settings are ignored by Audyssey.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16370344
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly...when Audyssey is run correctly, the 3808 will set the reference volume to 85db, therefore when the OSD shows 0db, the actual volume is 85db. Going lower from 0db with the volume control will result in volume that is lower than 85db by the -XXdb displayed on the OSD and the front panel. Likewise for volume above 0db.
> 
> 
> Is this a correct understanding on the relationship between the OSD, Audyssey and the actual volume being heard?
> 
> 
> If this is a correct understanding, is there a way to elevate the volume when running Audyssey in the 3808 such that the reference volume at 0db is set to a higher volume than 85db?



I don't think there is a way to do that.


I also think that Audyssey sets reference to 75db.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16370400
> 
> 
> During calibration all settings are ignored by Audyssey.



Can the reference volume be set higher even without using Audyssey on the 3808?


----------



## davekro

 http://www.usa.denon.com/denon-promotions.asp 


As I mentioned before, the last deadline of 3/31/09 was changed to 4/30/09 about two days before the offer ended. As of 8:30am PT, the offer does not show as being extended. It may still before the end of the day, or at a later time be offered again. Of course it also may not be offered after end of business today.


I just wanted to remind the 3808 'on the fencers' of the status of the offer.

I'll be keeping an eye on this site during the day. If we get lucky, MagnoliaPro2 or the other insider may chime in on this if they have heard.


Any thoughts on if Denon will extend the offer again? Has anyone's bookie checked the odds at Vegas?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16370344
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly...when Audyssey is run correctly, the 3808 will set the reference volume to 85db, therefore when the OSD shows 0db, the actual volume is 85db. Going lower from 0db with the volume control will result in volume that is lower than 85db by the -XXdb displayed on the OSD and the front panel. Likewise for volume above 0db.
> 
> 
> Is this a correct understanding on the relationship between the OSD, Audyssey and the actual volume being heard?
> 
> 
> If this is a correct understanding, is there a way to elevate the volume when running Audyssey in the 3808 such that the reference volume at 0db is set to a higher volume than 85db?



your understanding is correct.


first off, I would ask why you would want to do this? once calibrated by MultEQ/Dyn.EQ to 0=reference, when the volume is at "0" you will be hearing your system at the same SPL as a calibrated movie theater. it is REALLY loud.


if, for some reason, you want to go louder, you can simply turn the volume UP past "0".


the question is, why would you want to have a non-standard reference? the whole point of the system is that you are calibrating to the same standard as what is used in the actual mixing studio when they are creating the soundtrack for movies.


So, that being said, to answer the question, yes, you can effectively alter the "reference" value. One way is to simply raise the speaker channel levels by a consistent amount (maintaining the relative levels). For example, let's say all your speakers are set between -2dB and -7dB in the channel levels by Audyssey. This is done (again) so that the system is playing at 85dB when volume = "0". If you bump up every channel level across the board by 5dB, maintaining the same "relative" levels, then "0" on the volume dial will now be producing 90dB in the room.


Another thing you can do is use the "Source Level" adjustment to do this independently by input. For example, if you set the "Source Level" for the input where your Blu Ray player is hooked up to +5dB, then "0" on the Volume Dial will be 90dB as above.


But, again, I will reiterate the question of why you would want to do this? The net effect of the above will be no different than if you had simply raised the volume up to +5.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16370698
> 
> 
> I also think that Audyssey sets reference to 75db.



you are confusing the fact that the internal pink noise test tones are at 75dB with the calibrated reference volume. 85dB is the actual reference to which movie theaters and mixing studios are calibrated, but receivers use the 75dB test tone because an 85dB pink noise would scare the crap out of you!


This is a direct quote from Chris (founder of Audyssey) from the Audyssey thread on the topic:



> Quote:
> Reference level is defined as 85 dB measured with an SPL meter set to C-slow and using a test signal that is band-limited pink noise (between 500-2000 Hz) that is at an electrical level of -20 dBFS. This is what is used in dubbing stage calibration and also in movie theaters.
> 
> 
> AVR manufacturers feel that consumers may find this test tone "too loud" so they lower the test signal by 10 dB to -30 dBFS and so the sound pressure measurement at the listening position should be 75 dB (C-slow on the meter). The resulting calibration is the same, just with a "more polite" test signal.
> 
> 
> When you do this with MultEQ (in recent products that have Dynamic EQ) it automatically sets the reference level for you when the master volume control is set to "0".


----------



## ted_b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ted_b* /forum/post/16369468
> 
> 
> Well, I've decided to try the 3808 in quasi preamp mode. I will use some of the amps, but only surround a and back. If successful it will replace my Onkyo Pro 885 (Integra 9.8), Anthem PVA-5 mch amp (I use four of the five channels) and heck, if Denon Link works well I will also use it from my Modwright Denon 3910 for mch hirez (2 channel hirez through the Modwright tubed stage, analog) since Denon Link is said to be less jitter than HDMI. That woudl get rid of a spearate analog mch pre (Sony TA-P9000ES that i only use for that purpose) I've tried HDMi with Oppo and Onkyo Pro 885 and not really wowed me for mch hirez.
> 
> 
> Anyway......my question is this: I use a separate amp and surround speakers for my hirez (SACD/DVD-A) music listening. These speakers are identical to my fronts. When using the Onkyo Pro 885 it's simple, turn on one amp (stereo surround music amp) and turn off the aforementioned Anthem PVA for the movie sides and rears. However, on the 3808 there is no way for me to play the surround pre-outs (to my stereo hirez surround amp) and NOT be hearing the connected surrounds and sides via the receiver's amps!! Is there any way to disconnect/turn off/mute selected speaker posts (in this case surround A and back)? Anybody have an elegant work around like a speaker selector box that has dual inputs (sides and rears) where I'd just need to push two buttons to turn them off? Thanks
> 
> Ted
> 
> 
> P.S. I realize that the 3808 has surround A and surround B but my hirez surround needs are not met by the internal amp modules (let alone not sure what I do can be done..the downloaded manual ain't exactly intuitive). My unit should get here in a couple weeks, according to Amazon...



Problem solved with 3808 functionality. If anybody cares (no responses, so doubt it) PM me. I won't fill up the thread.


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windsurfdog* /forum/post/16363465
> 
> 
> I changed the "Menu" button on my Harmony One from the "Menu" command to the "OnScreen" command and it gives me the gui on my display, albeit at the "Info" screen consistently. I believe the Denon remote brings you back to the previously selected screen. I haven't tried learning the Denon menu button to the One but I've had no trouble at all learning others. Also, I've found that the Zone 2 remote is much more user friendly for learning One commands...not because it's IR is better but because it has more user friendly buttons.



Thanks...I'll look for the 'onscreen' command tonight for the 3808 on my Harmony 880. I tried to learn 'menu on' last night...no dice (it doesn't appear on the device drop-down list). I also may request the 'menu on' command from the Harmony one be added to my 880.

Jim


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16371926
> 
> 
> your understanding is correct.
> 
> 
> first off, I would ask why you would want to do this? once calibrated by MultEQ/Dyn.EQ to 0=reference, when the volume is at "0" you will be hearing your system at the same SPL as a calibrated movie theater. it is REALLY loud.
> 
> 
> if, for some reason, you want to go louder, you can simply turn the volume UP past "0".
> 
> 
> the question is, why would you want to have a non-standard reference? the whole point of the system is that you are calibrating to the same standard as what is used in the actual mixing studio when they are creating the soundtrack for movies.
> 
> 
> So, that being said, to answer the question, yes, you can effectively alter the "reference" value. One way is to simply raise the speaker channel levels by a consistent amount (maintaining the relative levels). For example, let's say all your speakers are set between -2dB and -7dB in the channel levels by Audyssey. This is done (again) so that the system is playing at 85dB when volume = "0". If you bump up every channel level across the board by 5dB, maintaining the same "relative" levels, then "0" on the volume dial will now be producing 90dB in the room.
> 
> 
> Another thing you can do is use the "Source Level" adjustment to do this independently by input. For example, if you set the "Source Level" for the input where your Blu Ray player is hooked up to +5dB, then "0" on the Volume Dial will be 90dB as above.
> 
> 
> But, again, I will reiterate the question of why you would want to do this? The net effect of the above will be no different than if you had simply raised the volume up to +5.




Thanks for the explanation. It just seems like even at 0db and even above that I would not characterize the volume as "REALLY loud". I was thinking maybe I had a setting that was off or maybe setup Audyssey incorrectly or some other factor. I posted my measurements from Audyssey on this thread and the distances were spot on and the sub was near 0db (based on the feedback) so I didn't think the issue was Audyssey. Just seems like a AVR of the quality of a 3808 would be capable of far greater vol than I'm currently experiencing.


Of course I make this judgement without the benefit of meters so I could be very wrong. My speakers are B&W M1s (L&R Fronts and Center) plus a sub. I'm very satisified with the quality of the sound however there have been a few (very few) occasions when it seems like the volume scale has to be pushed very far to the right to get even remotely into what I would consider "really loud".


I was thinking maybe I have a setting that has the reference point set too low.


----------



## Cam McFarland

I have a decent sized room with an arched ceiling & I don't think I have ever even gone past "5" on my 3808 while watching a movie...never felt a need to as it was shaking the walls as it was....this is through an SVS full size speaker system.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/16373514
> 
> 
> I have a decent sized room with an arched ceiling & I don't think I have ever even gone past "5" on my 3808 while watching a movie...never felt a need to as it was shaking the walls as it was....this is through an SVS full size speaker system.



My findings are similar to yours, and I would say that heatwave does indeed have some sort of a problem if 0db does not seem subjectively loud.


In my moderately sized room, using Audyssey derived trims, I rarely find myself above -15 to -10. If I do, that's usually "Honey, turn it down" territory.


I have never run a film or music at 0db. I suppose in a really big room with really inefficient speakers, maybe, but not in my room with my gear.


Brian


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fanaticalism* /forum/post/16369547
> 
> 
> Is there some sort of work flow for setting up the network on the 3808ci via a Netgear router? To update the AVR, I have been plugging directly into the modem, as using the Netgear, for some reason, introduces all sorts of issues.
> 
> 
> For example, when I plug the router into the 3808, it immediately knocks out my network connection, and all the indicators on the router light up, sending it into a freeze. I've tried resetting the modem and the router after the fact, and it just will not allow any kind of network connection through the router.
> 
> 
> A bit frustrating to say the least, as I am looking to test the waters in regards to streaming through the AVR.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> EDIT: Figured it out




Stupid DenonLink port!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16371940
> 
> 
> you are confusing the fact that the internal pink noise test tones are at 75dB with the calibrated reference volume. 85dB is the actual reference to which movie theaters and mixing studios are calibrated, but receivers use the 75dB test tone because an 85dB pink noise would scare the crap out of you!
> 
> 
> This is a direct quote from Chris (founder of Audyssey) from the Audyssey thread on the topic:



Thanks. I had actually read the original post but got it wrong.


----------



## GelatinousFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16299881
> 
> 
> in the '08 models, the setting is found under AUTO SETUP > OPTION > ROOM EQ. Set it on "Assign" if you want to select by input, put it on "All" if you want to select a global setting.
> 
> 
> On '09 models with Dynamic EQ/Vol, it automatically remembers your Audyssey preference by input with no setting needed, so I don't know how the 3808CI behaves if you've done the latest update.



I tried this on my 3808ci last night, but it didn't work. I wanted to have Audyssey MultiEQ XT disabled on the PHONO input, and enabled on the DVD input.


First, I changed Room EQ to "Assign" as suggested. While on the PHONO input, I changed Audyssey to DISABLED and then switched to the DVD input and changed Audyssey to ENABLED. However, when I went back to the phono input Audyssey didn't disable itself.


Do you have to set Room EQ to "Assign" on each and every input or something?


----------



## avatar9

I just wanted to say that this receiver is so awesome. Replaced my HK 354 and there is no contest its denon all the way. I loved the HK so when it broke I bought the pio vsx03txh. Both me and my wife really missed that HK sound after two days pio went back, the sound too bright for extended listening enjoyment. So here I am with my 3808 and I think I'm in love







. Long setup but once its dialed in, it is truly an enjoyable sound experience that won't wear you out after extended periods of listening. I love this reciever!!!


----------



## drudge

I too thought I missed the sound of my old HK avr8000. But I cannot praise the virtues of Audyssey enough. Although I suspect the Hk had more power under the hood, the denon just belts out sound seemingly without effort. Not to mention I have never walked away after a movie or some reference level music listening fatigued.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GelatinousFury* /forum/post/16378454
> 
> 
> I tried this on my 3808ci last night, but it didn't work. I wanted to have Audyssey MultiEQ XT disabled on the PHONO input, and enabled on the DVD input.
> 
> 
> First, I changed Room EQ to "Assign" as suggested. While on the PHONO input, I changed Audyssey to DISABLED and then switched to the DVD input and changed Audyssey to ENABLED. However, when I went back to the phono input Audyssey didn't disable itself.
> 
> 
> Do you have to set Room EQ to "Assign" on each and every input or something?



Hmmm... now that I think about how it worked on the AVR 888, I think the "Assign" option allowed you to set Audyssey EQ by SURROUND MODE and not by INPUT. On the '09 models (like my current 789) the Audyssey settings are remembered by INPUT (thankfully, because it would be very annoying to have to turn Dynamic Volume on/off when I switched from TV to music or whatever).


Experiment with that and see if when Audyssey Option is set to "ASSIGN" it remembers by surround mode (i.e. STEREO vs DOLBY DIGITAL) and not by input.


Have you done the feature pack upgrade?


----------



## batman2002

Hi all - I just got the Denon 3808 with the DVD-2500BTCI. I'm trying out SD-DVDs and can't get this AVR to do the upscaling.


On the 2500, I set the HDMI output mode to 480i.

On the 3808, I do:

1. Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> I/P Scaler -> Select 'A to H & H to H'. Selecting 'A to H' also didn't work.

2. Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> Resolution -> 1080p.


On 3808, Information -> HDMI Info, it's always just telling me what's being input is being output. So something like '480i -> 480i'. No matter what HDMI output mode I set to on the 2500, it's getting passed through the AVR without any upscaling.


The display I have is a Pioneer 5020, which the info button for the TV also confirms the resolution is getting set by the DVD-2500 instead of the AVR.


What gives?


----------



## GelatinousFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16379000
> 
> 
> Hmmm... now that I think about how it worked on the AVR 888, I think the "Assign" option allowed you to set Audyssey EQ by SURROUND MODE and not by INPUT. On the '09 models (like my current 789) the Audyssey settings are remembered by INPUT (thankfully, because it would be very annoying to have to turn Dynamic Volume on/off when I switched from TV to music or whatever).
> 
> 
> Experiment with that and see if when Audyssey Option is set to "ASSIGN" it remembers by surround mode (i.e. STEREO vs DOLBY DIGITAL) and not by input.
> 
> 
> Have you done the feature pack upgrade?



On my 3808ci it does indeed remember surround mode based on input.


I have not done the feature pack upgrade, nor upgraded my firmware at all since I bought the unit. Unfortunately the Denon network feature does not work with my DSL service at all. I would like to get the feature pack upgrade, though...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GelatinousFury* /forum/post/16379249
> 
> 
> On my 3808ci it does indeed remember surround mode based on input.



All Denons remember surround mode by input... but that's not what we are talking about!


What I was saying is that on the '08 models it remembered AUDYSSEY mode by SURROUND MODE, as opposed to remembering Audyssey mode by input. If you haven't done the upgrade then that explains it, as I said above I forgot that on '08 models (memorizing Audyssey by surround mode) it behaves differently than the '09 models (which memorize Audyssey settings by input).


(Someone please correct me if I'm wrong) I think if you do the feature pack upgrade the 3808CI will behave like '09 models with Dynamic EQ, in that it will now remember Audyssey mode by input, and not by surround mode.


----------



## GelatinousFury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16379350
> 
> 
> 
> (Someone please correct me if I'm wrong) I think if you do the feature pack upgrade the 3808CI will behave like '09 models with Dynamic EQ, in that it will now remember Audyssey mode by input, and not by surround mode.



If someone can please verify this, I will unhook my 3808ci and carry it to a dealer to get the feature pack upgrade ASAP!!


----------



## batman2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batman2002* /forum/post/16379241
> 
> 
> Hi all - I just got the Denon 3808 with the DVD-2500BTCI. I'm trying out SD-DVDs and can't get this AVR to do the upscaling.
> 
> 
> On the 2500, I set the HDMI output mode to 480i.
> 
> On the 3808, I do:
> 
> 1. Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> I/P Scaler -> Select 'A to H & H to H'. Selecting 'A to H' also didn't work.
> 
> 2. Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup -> Resolution -> 1080p.
> 
> 
> On 3808, Information -> HDMI Info, it's always just telling me what's being input is being output. So something like '480i -> 480i'. No matter what HDMI output mode I set to on the 2500, it's getting passed through the AVR without any upscaling.
> 
> 
> The display I have is a Pioneer 5020, which the info button for the TV also confirms the resolution is getting set by the DVD-2500 instead of the AVR.
> 
> 
> What gives?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedRedSuit* /forum/post/12972579
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, it was the "Sound: TV" setting that was doing it. I guess it doesn't like to upscale into the TV if it's also sending sound to it, for whatever reason. That was just a temporary thing until I get my speakers in, so no big deal.



After more thorough searching, I guess I'll try what RedRedSuit did tonight since I'm also outputting sound to the TV.


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GelatinousFury* /forum/post/16379384
> 
> 
> If someone can please verify this, I will unhook my 3808ci and carry it to a dealer to get the feature pack upgrade ASAP!!



Yes this is true. I did feature upgrade and audssy. dyn. vol. is only setup on my dvr and cable box and nothing else; just how I set it. I just verified in settings, hope that it helps.


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16379549
> 
> 
> Yes this is true. I did feature upgrade and audssy. dyn. vol. is only setup on my dvr and cable box and nothing else; just how I set it. I just verified in settings, hope that it helps.



I also was wondering if feature upgrade fixed anyone else's HDMI problems. My philips dvr had to be hooked up component only or it would not display correctly; since upgrade I have been using this via HDMI and it works. Also, before upgrade I was not able to upscale my HTPC (HDMI) 720p->1080p on the receiver, but now denon can upconvert HTPC to 1080p and netflix movies look better than ever.


----------



## Cobra5wood

I've hooked up my Directv HR21-200 to my Denon 3808ci with HDMI only for now. Can someone offer me the recommended(preferred) settings for both the HR21-200 and the 3808ci for this connection? Thanks for your help.


----------



## VTGOLFER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16378573
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that this receiver is so awesome. Replaced my HK 354 and there is no contest its denon all the way. I loved the HK so when it broke I bought the pio vsx03txh. Both me and my wife really missed that HK sound after two days pio went back, the sound too bright for extended listening enjoyment. So here I am with my 3808 and I think I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Long setup but once its dialed in, it is truly an enjoyable sound experience that won't wear you out after extended periods of listening. I love this reciever!!!



I replaced my Denon 5308ci with the H/K 354 due to the fact I have relocated to another city and into an apartment in which the Denon was way overkill and the extra money saved from the sell was appreciated. The H/K sounds great but they just can not compete with there EQ like the Audyssey does. I tweaked and tweaked the H/K and could never get it done right for me.


I then took back the H/K and bought the 3808ci and upgraded the unit with the free hardware. The Audyssey just works wonders for me.


I due have a quick question: with my 5308ci the Audyssey and Audyssey Dynamic EQ had boxes around them on the screen but on the 3808 there is only a box on the upper display for Audyssey and not one for Dynamic EQ is this correct? On the OSD it states Dynamic EQ is on.


Thanks,

Ted


----------



## roddey

Hi All

I have the 3808ci coming in a few days. I have a seaton sub also coming and I need to integrate my tube amp and pre/amp with the AVR so I can use the sub for music.

The pre/amp does not have balanced out or sub out only RCA.

The sub does not have high level speaker input,only RCA or balanced.

I am going to switch Bananna plugs between the tube amp and AVR so I can use the same main speakers. I need the excercise









Is there anyway I can use the Denon only for Bass management for the 2 channel system and subwoofer?

Thanks


----------



## avatar9

I can't check now but as I remember the box goes around dynamic eq only when using dynamic volume. I too wondered this for a while but I am pretty sure on dynamic vome setting both had boxes around them so I was satisfied and no longer wondered. also in manual addendum (AVR-4308_3808CI-OM-Addendum-E_008B.pdf) I got this from website they have a diagram on p.9 that I think explains although unclearly. BTW make sure to do that upgrade if you can and haven't for some reason.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/16380275
> 
> 
> I've hooked up my Directv HR21-200 to my Denon 3808ci with HDMI only for now. Can someone offer me the recommended(preferred) settings for both the HR21-200 and the 3808ci for this connection? Thanks for your help.



Greetings!

I had the same setup (now have the Direct TV HR 22 HD DVR) and was experiencing wierd video glitches when switching between programs with different resolution if I had all the (resolution) boxes checked in the _*TV Resolutions*_ submenu in the HR 21's *HDTV* section of the *System Setup* menu.

This was with _*Native: On*_ in the _*Video*_ submenu of the HR 21.

I stopped that by forcing the HR 21 to send a 1080i signal to the Denon by deselecting everything except 1080i.

No scaling selected in the Denon menu for HDMI source, only using A to H (analog to HDMI).

Not the ideal situation, as I would like to feed my panel the native res and let it do the converting, but I just could not live with that video glitch when the HR 21 (or 22) was switching between resolutions.

This is with HDMI 1.3 connection from the HR 21 to the Denon.

YMMV

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## VTGOLFER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16380807
> 
> 
> I can't check now but as I remember the box goes around dynamic eq only when using dynamic volume. I too wondered this for a while but I am pretty sure on dynamic vome setting both had boxes around them so I was satisfied and no longer wondered. also in manual addendum (AVR-4308_3808CI-OM-Addendum-E_008B.pdf) I got this from website they have a diagram on p.9 that I think explains although unclearly. BTW make sure to do that upgrade if you can and haven't for some reason.



Thanks avatar9, I did the upgrade the day I bought it for the Dynamic EQ/Volume etc. It was a piece of cake and the streaming of media is nice but I only have a MacBook. I also bought Apple TV and ripped all my cd's (over 500) onto the Apple TV using Apple Lossless and it is almost impossible to tell the difference between Apple Lossless on the Apple TV (using optical in) and using my Cambridge Audio 640c CD player. I did it the cheap way but the Apple TV's interface is pretty awesome.


----------



## Sirquack

Curious if anyone has input on what is going on with my distance (delay) setting using my 3 subs and 3808ci. Part of my problem I think is that one is DSP based, and the others are not. I posted on the Audyssey thread but got no replies.


My room is 30 x 31 x 9ft, pretty huge.










Here is what I am using:

Axiom EP600v2 600 watt DSP based sub

and 2 Axiom EP350v3 350 watt subs.


Prior to getting my 3808ci a week ago, I had a Denon 2805. The distance for my EP600 alone was always like 25-27ft, which I've heard is normal because of the internal delay of a DSP based chipset.


The 350's alone always pretty much measured exactly to their physical distance of about 13ft.


A few months back I started placing my subs "around" the room, trying to follow Welti's white papers at Harman. The 600 was placed up front below the screen, and the 350's were placed to the left/right of the room, centered. I calibrated each sub individually to be at 75dB's, then turned them all on, which increased the dB's by about 6-7db. I also had them placed about 12-13ft from the main seat.


After running Audyssey the first time, it had all the subs about 12ft, which was about right. I was puzzled why Audyssey didn't see the delay of my DSP sub though, like my 2805 found?


It gets better, the other night I moved some things around again. Now I have both my 350's spread out up front next to my mains. I've moved the EP600 sub to the back of the room, still all the subs are about 13ft away from me. Now when I run setup, it is showing 27ft for the distance??


All the subs are daisy chained togethor as well. Is this normal? Anybody else in a similar situation with a DSP controlled sub and other model subs?


thanks, Randy


----------



## qwickdraw4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GelatinousFury* /forum/post/16379249
> 
> 
> On my 3808ci it does indeed remember surround mode based on input.
> 
> 
> I have not done the feature pack upgrade, nor upgraded my firmware at all since I bought the unit. Unfortunately the Denon network feature does not work with my DSL service at all. I would like to get the feature pack upgrade, though...



Fairly easy to do by taking it to a friends house that has cable internet.


----------



## davekro

I am surprised that the free Feature Pack offer went away, being the 3808 is at the very end of its product cycle. Anyone have thoughts on why Denon (looks like) plans to charge for the Package from here on out?


----------



## Tim Benoit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slipstream-X* /forum/post/16258959
> 
> 
> 3808 owners, do you still use a multi-channel power amp for this receiver?
> 
> 
> if yes, what?




Emotiva XPA-5

and soon to add a XPA-2


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16384177
> 
> 
> I am surprised that the free Feature Pack offer went away, being the 3808 is at the very end of its product cycle. Anyone have thoughts on why Denon (looks like) plans to charge for the Package from here on out?



I suspect as we approach new arrival release we will see deeper discounts and closeouts. So I figure they have no reason to give anything away for free; if peoples true incentive is closeout price they will buy the unit anyway whether or not they get upgrade free. Then denon can make a little extra $ on 3808 closeout deals by selling a package to a new (bargain price) owner.


----------



## akopperl

Does the 3808 display graphs for the frequency response it measures for each speaker and then graphs for the Audyssey correction it wants to apply depending on the mode you select?


I was curious if it provides you information on what it measures etc. or if you just have to trust what it is doing.


Thanks


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16335303
> 
> 
> the 3808CI will take digital audio to Zone 2 but ONLY if it's 2.0 PCM. the problem with "double connecting" with HDMI + toslink is that the cable box will probably be outputting 5.1 or 2.0 DD out of BOTH digital audio outputs, and neither one can go to Zone 2. Thus the analog option above is the easiest and most foolproof option.



Hey Batpig,


Got hooked up finally today, been doing settings all afternoon. Just had a thought about what you said above. Does that also apply to HDMI inputs? The stuff (music) I listen to outside on the patio (Zone2) comes through as 2.0 pcm stereo anyway. So I may not need to run analog at all. I have not yet hooked up the DISH DVR via HDMI, only via toslink so obviously it is working fine with zone 2 now. When I do my final configuration, afer my TV re-calibration and scaler install in June or July, I will be able to see if that works.


So far I must say that this is a fantasctic piece of AV gear.


Steve


----------



## Royal05Steve

What would be the connection on the AVR-2802 from the Zone 2 pre amp out of the AVR-3808CI?


----------



## iramack

Which unit will you use to control the volume?


That determines the choice of input on the 2802. If the 3808 will control via variable out, and the 2802 has multi ins use the front L+R ones and set the volume about half way. If not then check your manual on the 2802 for the most appropriate connection.


Steve


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16386543
> 
> 
> Which unit will you use to control the volume?
> 
> 
> That determines the choice of input on the 2802. If the 3808 will control via variable out, and the 2802 has multi ins use the front L+R ones and set the volume about half way. If not then check your manual on the 2802 for the most appropriate connection.
> 
> 
> Steve



I guess I should explain what I want to do, I want the main to stay 7.1 and control deck speakers using the zone 2 out of the 3808 using the 2802 to power the deck speakers. I want to be able to play my CD and DirecTv XM stations/internet radio/radio through the deck speakers. I am not too concerned about playing 1 source in 1 room and another in the main room etc...

So I am not sure what the connection would be on the 2802 from the 3808CI


----------



## iramack

Well I just installed my 3808 today and I am surely no expert but.................. I believe the 08 has zone 2 pre outs that can be configured in the GUI as fixed level or variable. So.......just hook those to your 02 at one of the line level inputs of your choice, and you should be good to go. Set the 08 for variable output (volume) on the zone 2 preouts and you will then leave your 02 set at someting like half volume. Now you control the volume with the 08...............Good Luck


Steve


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16386081
> 
> 
> Hey Batpig,
> 
> 
> Got hooked up finally today, been doing settings all afternoon. Just had a thought about what you said above. Does that also apply to HDMI inputs? The stuff (music) I listen to outside on the patio (Zone2) comes through as 2.0 pcm stereo anyway. So I may not need to run analog at all.



no, remember what prompted the whole discussion is that NOTHING from HDMI goes out to Zone 2/3. Someone suggested double-connecting with optical but I pointed out that analog makes more sense....


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *akopperl* /forum/post/16385422
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 display graphs for the frequency response it measures for each speaker and then graphs for the Audyssey correction it wants to apply depending on the mode you select?
> 
> 
> I was curious if it provides you information on what it measures etc. or if you just have to trust what it is doing.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You put "graph" in the Thread Search function and you get quite a few hits.


----------



## zoro

does any one know whats up denon's sleeves re replacement


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16386713
> 
> 
> Well I just installed my 3808 today and I am surely no expert but.................. I believe the 08 has zone 2 pre outs that can be configured in the GUI as fixed level or variable. So.......just hook those to your 02 at one of the line level inputs of your choice, and you should be good to go. Set the 08 for variable output (volume) on the zone 2 preouts and you will then leave your 02 set at someting like half volume. Now you control the volume with the 08...............Good Luck
> 
> 
> Steve



Ok so hook it from zone 2 pre to say CD input on the 2802


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16386756
> 
> 
> no, remember what prompted the whole discussion is that NOTHING from HDMI goes out to Zone 2/3. Someone suggested double-connecting with optical but I pointed out that analog makes more sense....



That was me.....I remember, but you got me thinking with the 2.0 PCM part. Just wishful thinking I guess.......










Thanks

Steve


----------



## iramack

Ok so hook it from zone 2 pre to say CD input on the 2802



You got it................


S


----------



## linuxjacques

How long should the store step take?


I have tried twice now and when I hit "Enter" my 3808CI changes the

display to "Store" and then stays like that.


I have waited well over 10 minutes and nothing.


The second time I tried power cycling the unit before the configuration.

It made no difference.


After giving up and selecting an input, the only surround modes available

are "Off" and "Manual" (no "Audyssey", etc.).


So, what do I do now?


----------



## linuxjacques




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linuxjacques* /forum/post/16386910
> 
> 
> How long should the store step take?
> 
> 
> I have tried twice now and when I hit "Enter" my 3808CI changes the
> 
> display to "Store" and then stays like that.
> 
> 
> I have waited well over 10 minutes and nothing.
> 
> 
> The second time I tried power cycling the unit before the configuration.
> 
> It made no difference.
> 
> 
> After giving up and selecting an input, the only surround modes available
> 
> are "Off" and "Manual" (no "Audyssey", etc.).
> 
> 
> So, what do I do now?



Uh.


Never mind.










I kept pressing "Return" and "Enter" (and some of the direction buttons too I think)

and the display changed to "Storing" (flashing) and then to "Exit"


Now it looks like I have Audyssey available as a Room EQ option.


Maybe Audyssey calibration wasn't meant to be done with no video

display attached.


I still don't know what I did to get it to store, but I guess I'll worry about that

later.


----------



## Royal05Steve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16386871
> 
> 
> Ok so hook it from zone 2 pre to say CD input on the 2802
> 
> 
> 
> You got it................
> 
> 
> S



Thanks got it working.


----------



## aforkosh

I received my $100 rebate for the feature upgrade today. I submitted my paperwork in early March. The check was dated March 23 and mailed on April 29. The return address on the envelope is ACB, The Advertising Checking Bureau...Memphis, TN.


Interestingly, the check is only good 6 months from the dat of issue; over one of those months has been used.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16387844
> 
> 
> I received my $100 rebate for the feature upgrade today. I submitted my paperwork in early March. The check was dated March 23 and mailed on April 29. The return address on the envelope is ACB, The Advertising Checking Bureau...Memphis, TN.
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the check is only good 6 months from the dat of issue; over one of those months has been used.



Did you pay out of your pocket ? and under what circumstances?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16373496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. It just seems like even at 0db and even above that I would not characterize the volume as "REALLY loud". I was thinking maybe I had a setting that was off or maybe setup Audyssey incorrectly or some other factor. I posted my measurements from Audyssey on this thread and the distances were spot on and the sub was near 0db (based on the feedback) so I didn't think the issue was Audyssey. Just seems like a AVR of the quality of a 3808 would be capable of far greater vol than I'm currently experiencing.
> 
> 
> Of course I make this judgement without the benefit of meters so I could be very wrong. My speakers are B&W M1s (L&R Fronts and Center) plus a sub. I'm very satisified with the quality of the sound however there have been a few (very few) occasions when it seems like the volume scale has to be pushed very far to the right to get even remotely into what I would consider "really loud".
> 
> 
> I was thinking maybe I have a setting that has the reference point set too low.



As it turns out the reason I thought the volume was not able to be raised to a particularly loud level was simply because I had the midnight setting on through Audyssey. By turning Audyssey off or using the day setting, the volume range can go much louder. My mistake.


----------



## Duffinator

I'm about to buy a 3808 to replace my 3805 and was wondering if anyone has any experience doing the Audyssey upgrade with a Dakmart purchase. I'm not sure I'll ever use the upgrades features but I'd still like to perform the upgrade when I purchase the receiver. Does Dakmart give you some sort of coupon? Can you just download the upgrade directly to the receiver? I have Ethernet in my HT.


----------



## tater911

Ok, here is my problem. I have had my 3808 for a year and a half now and love it. All of a sudden I can not get any sound out of zone 3. I have run rca cables from my xbox to the receiver and have been using it this way the entire time. I am sure I am missing something somewhere and it is driving me CRAZY! I am thinking that somehow my kids hit a miscellaneous button and changed something. I was having a problem with the GUI not showing up, but turning the receiver off by the main power button fixed this. Any help would be appreciated. I am sorry if this has been answered somewhere else in this forum. I did a search but did not find a solution for me. I have the amp assigned to zone 3. Thanks in advance for the forthcoming help!

Tater


----------



## tater911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tater911* /forum/post/16391346
> 
> 
> Ok, here is my problem. I have had my 3808 for a year and a half now and love it. All of a sudden I can not get any sound out of zone 3. I have run rca cables from my xbox to the receiver and have been using it this way the entire time. I am sure I am missing something somewhere and it is driving me CRAZY! I am thinking that somehow my kids hit a miscellaneous button and changed something. I was having a problem with the GUI not showing up, but turning the receiver off by the main power button fixed this. Any help would be appreciated. I am sorry if this has been answered somewhere else in this forum. I did a search but did not find a solution for me. I have the amp assigned to zone 3. Thanks in advance for the forthcoming help!
> 
> Tater



I should also add that the tuner does not play in the other zone either, nor does v.aux if I hook up my iPod to the front. Really going nuts here! Just can't seem to figure this out.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16390139
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a 3808 to replace my 3805 and was wondering if anyone has any experience doing the Audyssey upgrade with a Dakmart purchase. I'm not sure I'll ever use the upgrades features but I'd still like to perform the upgrade when I purchase the receiver. Does Dakmart give you some sort of coupon? Can you just download the upgrade directly to the receiver? I have Ethernet in my HT.



I know when I paid Denon for my upgrade I downloaded it right to the receiver. After purchasing I went to the upgrade section(at least I think that's what it was called. it's been a long time since I did it within the first couple of weeks it was available) in the receiver menu and it showed up there.


----------



## catch_avs

I have a denon 3808ci and am looking for matching speakers. I would be using it for 50/50 movies/music. Musical preference being rock/pop. I plan to have them in my living room which is 30x16x9ft(LxWxH) and want the speakers to be able to drive/fill them. I plan to get front and centers to start with and get the rest later. I have auditioned these as of now:

1) Monitor Audio RS6 & RS8

2) Martin Logan Preface

3) B&W 683, CM7

4) Definitive Technology BP7004

5) Klipsch Rf-87, RF-67


Please let me know your thought on these. Also should be looking at some others like paradigm/psb.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/16387979
> 
> 
> Did you pay out of your pocket ? and under what circumstances?



As soon as I bought the receiver, I plugged it in and connected it up to my home network and my TV. Thus I was able to use the menus. After upgrading the firmware to the current level, I went to my computer and chose the 'feature upgrade now, rebate later' option. I submitted the required information, including the credit card to charge it to, and within a few minutes, I was able to download and install the feature upgrade. I submitted the rebate paperwork soon afterward. The following weekend, I replaced my previous receiver in my system. My credit card bill for that cycle did show the charge.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16390139
> 
> 
> I'm about to buy a 3808 to replace my 3805 and was wondering if anyone has any experience doing the Audyssey upgrade with a Dakmart purchase. I'm not sure I'll ever use the upgrades features but I'd still like to perform the upgrade when I purchase the receiver. Does Dakmart give you some sort of coupon? Can you just download the upgrade directly to the receiver? I have Ethernet in my HT.



When I bought my first 3808 Ci from Dakmart, I went through the online process to pay for my upgrade pack. I paid online and submitted the form through the mail for a rebate, which I got in about a month. If you bought the unit before April 30, you should be eligable for the free upgrade. In my case for my second 3808 Ci I submitted the upgrade number from the OSD online and was able to download the upgrade immediately to the unit. In other words, the Dakmart 3808 Cis are no different than any others as far as the upgrade pack goes.


Phil


----------



## tater911

I have a question. I just hooked up a PC to my 52xbr4 via hdmi which is running through my Denon 3808 first. Watching movies is OK, albeit a little dark, but when I am surfing online, for instance email, the colors look kind of washed out. I have my PC in my bedroom hooked up directly to a Westinghouse 47" and it looks great. Is there a setting on the TV I am missing, or is it something to do with the AVR. I am going to post this here as well as in the Sony forum, hope that is OK. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## batpig

change the picture settings on your TV.... that's why TV's have picture settings! and they are independent by input on your TV (my friend has the 40" version) so whatever you set up on your other HDMI input will not apply to this input.


also make sure any HDMI video processing is off in the receiver, you would like HDMI to just pass through untouched.


here is a link to an XBR2 settings thread, including a link to CNet's settings:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=720727 


and you can also try the settings I calibrated on my friend's XBR2 (although for computer surfing you may want something tuned a little brighter):


HOME: Custom

Backlight - 2

Picture - 78

Brightness - 48

Color - 42

Hue - 0

Color Temp - Warm2

Sharpness - 35


Noise Reduction - Low

Black Corrector - OFF

Advanced CE - OFF

Gamma - Low

Clear White - OFF

Color Space - Normal


White Balance:

R Gain: -10

G Gain: -9

B Gain: 0

R Bias: 1

G Bias: 2

B Bias: 0


----------



## tater911

Thanks batpig! I had played with the settings, but it was set to "vivid" and that was what made the picture look crummy. Looks great now. The only problem I have is that all my sources run through my avr and then to hdmi 1 on the tv, so this will affect my bluray, cable, etc. I will just change settings when I use the computer. I doubt anyone in my home will notice save me!!! Thanks again for getting me going in the right direction.


Now, I don not suppose you have any advice on the zone 3 problem I having? It is a couple of posts up and still driving me crazy. I am going right now to take my outdoor speakers down and see if they work. After that, I am stumped!


----------



## tater911

Ok, speakers work fine inside, still no sound in zone 3. Ooof!


----------



## batpig

honestly, can't help with Zone 3. It should work if you have all your settings correct, I have no idea why it would stop working all of a sudden










Although a slight pain to reconfigure, you may want to consider a microprocessor reset and then re-setup the system from scratch.



> Quote:
> I had played with the settings, but it was set to "vivid" and that was what made the picture look crummy. Looks great now. The only problem I have is that all my sources run through my avr and then to hdmi 1 on the tv, so this will affect my bluray, cable, etc.



that will do it! Nothing is worse than the vivid/dynamic settings that TV's come with out of the box. Sometimes when I'm at my friend's house I flip it to the "Vivid" setting to remind him how much better his XBR2 looks with a calibrated grayscale










Sony Tv's should have a button on the remote called "Picture Mode" or something which allows you to cycle through the various picture modes with one button. What I would do is tune up the various picture modes (i.e. use "Custom" for movies in a dark room, "Standard" for daytime TV viewing, etc) for different sources and then switch as needed.


----------



## goodeye38135




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catch_avs* /forum/post/16392847
> 
> 
> I have a denon 3808ci and am looking for matching speakers. I would be using it for 50/50 movies/music. Musical preference being rock/pop. I plan to have them in my living room which is 30x16x9ft(LxWxH) and want the speakers to be able to drive/fill them. I plan to get front and centers to start with and get the rest later. I have auditioned these as of now:
> 
> 1) Monitor Audio RS6 & RS8
> 
> 2) Martin Logan Preface
> 
> 3) B&W 683, CM7
> 
> 4) Definitive Technology BP7004
> 
> 5) Klipsch Rf-87, RF-67
> 
> 
> Please let me know your thought on these. Also should be looking at some others like paradigm/psb.



I have the 3808 with B&W speakers. Couldn't be happier... About 80-20 movies/music.


B&W 683 fronts, HTM61 center and 685 surrounds. My sub is an older Velodyne CHT10.


Sounds great!


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tater911* /forum/post/16393949
> 
> 
> I have a question. I just hooked up a PC to my 52xbr4 via hdmi which is running through my Denon 3808 first. Watching movies is OK, albeit a little dark, but when I am surfing online, for instance email, the colors look kind of washed out. I have my PC in my bedroom hooked up directly to a Westinghouse 47" and it looks great. Is there a setting on the TV I am missing, or is it something to do with the AVR. I am going to post this here as well as in the Sony forum, hope that is OK. Thanks in advance for any help.



Of course, one would wish that an AV-Receiver would spare us from changing our TV's video settings depending on the source chosen in the AVR.

You should continue testing. Maybe you try enabling/disabling HDMI scaling and check the results. Also, check your chosen colour space. It seems this setting applies to all sources. So it could be that afterwards, your PC's picture might be better but picture qualitiy of your other sources may get worse. In any case, this would show where the problems' roots are. Then you could adjust the setting of each source device to best fit the according settings for each source in your AVR.

I hope you could follow my thoughts because I'm no English native ;-)


----------



## roddey

I have a tube 60 watt per channel amp. I also have a tube pre-amp from Audio Experience being delivered that has H.T. bypass and also the Denon 3808 will be here shortly. Would you guys that have the Denon 3808CI use the H.T. bypass and use the tube amp for the mains or just use the Denon for Home theatre and keep the 2 channel system seperate. I am wondering about the amp section of the Denon. 60 watts of tube power on a 104 db front mains get loud. So its not a volume issue just S.Q. Either way I can make it work.


----------



## batpig

since you will own both of them, why don't you try it and see which you like better? it's pretty much a "try it and see" situation as it's entirely subjective. nobody else will be able to predict which you will prefer as far as SQ is concerned...


----------



## roddey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16396989
> 
> 
> since you will own both of them, why don't you try it and see which you like better? it's pretty much a "try it and see" situation as it's entirely subjective. nobody else will be able to predict which you will prefer as far as SQ is concerned...



Ya thats true. I have an old Denon 1802 AVR and the sound quality was OK for movies but not for music. I was curious if that had changed any. More so in the preamp section. Thanks for responding sir.


----------



## iramack

My 3808 & Audyssey gave me several different crossover values for my speakers.


Fronts were set to Large and 40 hz crossover. Center set to small and 80 hz crossover. Rears were set to small 150 hz crossover. Then the crossover for LFE subwoofer was set at 80 HZ. So what does all that mean? I changed the fronts to small but I have not changed any crossover values. Can someone tell me if there is a recommendation for setting the crossovers for all the speakers? I think I saw something in the Audyssey thread about this?.........










Thanks



Steve


----------



## batpig

pretty much depends on your speakers. Audyssey is telling you what the low end response is as measured in your room. Even if all your speakers are identical it is likely to measure different xovers given the "real" in-room response.


a safe bet is to leave everything set above 80Hz as is; anything set below 80 raise up to 60-80Hz. So, in other words, the only thing I would change would be to bump up your fronts to 60 or 80, just try both and see which sounds better.


The LFE thing is not a crossover, you don't really need to worry about it. For more info I have some discussion of it in the Audyssey section of my FAQ.


----------



## BOB HAN

For those interested, the Amazon price changes but is about $1,100 now and includes the Denon 2500 DVD player. Amazon allocates the purchase price and you can actually return the Dvd player back to Amazon and get about $350 for it making the final 3808 price around $750. Not bad.


----------



## mazika123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16399990
> 
> 
> For those interested, the Amazon price changes but is about $1,100 now and includes the Denon 2500 DVD player. Amazon allocates the purchase price and you can actually return the Dvd player back to Amazon and get about $350 for it making the final 3808 price around $750. Not bad.



I dont think this price is applicable to the 3808. Can you please cut and paste the offer.


Regards


----------



## heyheyhey

not bad at all


----------



## phantom52

OneCall has the 3808CI for $100 less than the 2809CI. Both new with free shipping.


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16399990
> 
> 
> For those interested, the Amazon price changes but is about $1,100 now and includes the Denon 2500 DVD player. Amazon allocates the purchase price and you can actually return the Dvd player back to Amazon and get about $350 for it making the final 3808 price around $750. Not bad.



According to the Amazon website, they do not directly sell the 3808. It is sold only by partners and they do not include the DVD player at the price you quoted. Amazon DOES sell the 4308 and 5308 and seems to have the DVD player offer available but the price, of course, is much higher.


----------



## BOB HAN

They must have just stoped, it was on the site Sunday night. I ordered mine directly from Amazon last week and the 2500 came yesterday. I have the shipping label ready to send it back for $350 which is the allocated invoice price. I hope the 3808ci shows up as it was listed as 2 weeks out last week.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/16401107
> 
> 
> According to the Amazon website, they do not directly sell the 3808. It is sold only by partners and they do not include the DVD player at the price you quoted. Amazon DOES sell the 4308 and 5308 and seems to have the DVD player offer available but the price, of course, is much higher.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16398369
> 
> 
> My 3808 & Audyssey gave me several different crossover values for my speakers.
> 
> 
> Fronts were set to Large and 40 hz crossover. Center set to small and 80 hz crossover. Rears were set to small 150 hz crossover. Then the crossover for LFE subwoofer was set at 80 HZ. So what does all that mean? I changed the fronts to small but I have not changed any crossover values. Can someone tell me if there is a recommendation for setting the crossovers for all the speakers? I think I saw something in the Audyssey thread about this?.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Just set the LFE (which as stated is not a cross over) to the highest setting (150 if I recall off the opt of my head) and don't worry about it.


Good response from Batpig already. The only thing I would add is that the Large/Small designation is not set by Audyssey, but by the receiver. It's really meaningless as in order to have the xcrossovers applied the speakers must be set to Small.


I think of them this way:


LARGE - Full range, no cross over applied

SMALL - Cross over applied.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/16401318
> 
> 
> Just set the LFE (which as stated is not a cross over) to the highest setting (150 if I recall off the opt of my head) and don't worry about it.
> 
> 
> Good response from Batpig already. The only thing I would add is that the Large/Small designation is not set by Audyssey, but by the receiver. It's really meaningless as in order to have the xcrossovers applied the speakers must be set to Small.
> 
> 
> I think of them this way:
> 
> 
> LARGE - Full range, no cross over applied
> 
> SMALL - Cross over applied.



For clarification...

The separate LFE channel (x.1) signal goes up to 120Hz. Some prefer to set the LFE on their AVR to 120Hz, but I think most prefer to set the AVR's LFE to 80Hz. The thinking is that the VAST majority of LFE signal is below 80Hz and some feel above that the signal can be degraded. Also, many raise any surrounds (all speakers that are not the sub), up to 80Hz, if Audyssey/AVR sets them lower. Although, DO NOT *LOWER* any Audyssey/AVR x-over settings, as that part of the freq. will not be managed by Audyssey. 80Hz is a good starting point, but as Batpig mentions, some may prefer 60Hz x-over (on fronts).


Everyone one agrees that the crossover on the sub should be turned to maximum or off, to be sure the sub is not doing any cutting off of frequency. The AVR needs to do that!


EDIT: I originally misspoke and said gain/volume instead of crossover.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16401768
> 
> 
> Everyone one agrees that the volume/gain knob on the sub should be turned to maximum to be sure the sub is not doing any cutting off of frequency. The AVR needs to do that!



I dont think so!!!!










Perhaps you meant the crossover/low pass on the sub. Certainly not the volume/gain


Steve


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16401768
> 
> 
> For clarification...
> 
> The separate LFE channel (x.1) signal goes up to 120Hz. Some prefer to set the LFE on their AVR to 120Hz, but I think most prefer to set the AVR's LFE to 80Hz. The thinking is that the VAST majority of LFE signal is below 80Hz and some feel above that the signal can be degraded. Also, many raise any surrounds (all speakers that are not the sub), up to 80Hz, if Audyssey/AVR sets them lower. Although, DO NOT *LOWER* any Audyssey/AVR x-over settings, as that part of the freq. will not be managed by Audyssey. 80Hz is a good starting point, but as Batpig mentions, some may prefer 60Hz x-over (on fronts).
> 
> 
> Everyone one agrees that the volume/gain knob on the sub should be turned to maximum to be sure the sub is not doing any cutting off of frequency. The AVR needs to do that!



I think you are supposed to have the x-over on the sub all the way up or off not the volume/gain. Isn't it recommended that you start with the volume at 50% then do one position and check the gain on the AVR?


----------



## TonyL222

The offical Audyssey postion is to set it to 120Hz:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 

"B. Raise the low-pass filter (LPF) settingusually incorrectly identified as a crossoverof the LFE subwoofer in the receiver / processor to 120Hz, if allowed."


On the Cross overs, I thought the Audyssey guidance was to set the cross overs at the Audyssey determeind point or higher - but not lower. If Audyssey determins a cross over of 120hz for surrounds, why would you set them a 80?


I set my sub volume trim to to achieve a +/- 3db trim with the receiver per the above referenced setup guide. If I set my sub's Trim to max, I'd never be able to achieve the proper trim with the receiver even at the -12db max.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16402047
> 
> 
> I dont think so!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you meant the crossover/low pass on the sub. Certainly not the volume/gain
> 
> 
> Steve



BIG Oops on that one! !










Crikey, yes I definitely meant the crossover/low pass on the sub, NOT the vol./gain knob!


Thank you for correcting my misspeak on that.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /forum/post/16402081
> 
> 
> I think you are supposed to have the x-over on the sub all the way up or off not the volume/gain. Isn't it recommended that you start with the volume at 50% then do one position and check the gain on the AVR?



You are exactly correct! Again, sorry for my numb brain on that post.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/16402146
> 
> 
> The offical Audyssey postion is to set it to 120Hz:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895
> 
> "B. Raise the low-pass filter (LPF) settingusually incorrectly identified as a crossoverof the LFE subwoofer in the receiver / processor to 120Hz, if allowed."
> 
> 
> On the Cross overs, I thought the Audyssey guidance was to set the cross overs at the Audyssey determeind point or higher - but not lower. If Audyssey determins a cross over of 120hz for surrounds, why would you set them a 80?



All speakers are known as 'surrounds' that are not the 'subwoofer'. This includes the front main speakers. Though many often think of sides and backs only, when 'surrounds' are mentioned. I did note in my post that by surrounds I was speaking of 'all speakers except the sub'. Also, as I mentioned, you DO NOT *LOWER* any Audyssey/AVR set x-over. Meaning that sides and back that are set at say 90Hz -150Hz (or whatever above 80Hz) should NOT be lowered.




> Quote:
> I set my sub volume trim to to achieve a +/- 3db trim with the receiver per the above referenced setup guide. If I set my sub's Trim to max, I'd never be able to achieve the proper trim with the receiver even at the -12db max.



I DID misspeak on this one, sorry.


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16402180
> 
> 
> BIG Oops on that one! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey, yes I definitely meant the crossover/low pass on the sub, NOT the vol./gain knob!
> 
> 
> Thank you for correcting my misspeak on that.




Ahh, okay. Fortunatley, my sub has a cross over defeat switch.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16402296
> 
> 
> ....Also, as I mentioned, you DO NOT *LOWER* any Audyssey/AVR set x-over. Meaning that sides and back that are set at say 90Hz -150Hz (or whatever above 80Hz) should NOT be lowered.



Then we are in violent agreement -saying the same thing in different ways.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16402296
> 
> 
> All speakers are known as 'surrounds' that are not the 'subwoofer'.



the word you are looking for is "satellites".


the "surrounds" refer to the surround speakers (side/rear).


(appropriately enough, post #6000 is me engaging in pedantry







)


----------



## ChrisDixon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16401768
> 
> 
> The thinking is that the VAST majority of LFE signal is below 80Hz and some feel above that the signal can be degraded.



It partly depends on the size of the woofer in your sub. Also, 120Hz is getting into the territory that can be directional. You don't want your bass to sound like it's coming from one side or the other.


----------



## ginnywop

Hey guys, I'm debating whether or not to snatch up a 3808 while the prices are so low, or to turn my Yammy 663 into a pre/pro and go with an external amp (probably a Sunfire). I've wanted to pick up a 3808 for awhile now, but not at the full MSRP...needless to say the price chop has made it very affordable now, and it would obviously be a nice upgrade over the 663.


Anyway, I could go online and pick one up at the discounted price, OR my local brick and mortar shop has an open box 3808 that they would probably be willing to sell for even less. Right now it's priced about the same as what I see online.


I've never purchased any open box items so I'm wondering what you guys on think on price (you can PM me if nec) as well as possible issues to check for/be wary of. I'd prefer to buy locally, but only if it's worth it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginnywop* /forum/post/16409045
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm debating whether or not to snatch up a 3808 while the prices are so low, or to turn my Yammy 663 into a pre/pro and go with an external amp (probably a Sunfire). I've wanted to pick up a 3808 for awhile now, but not at the full MSRP...needless to say the price chop has made it very affordable now, and it would obviously be a nice upgrade over the 663.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I could go online and pick one up at the discounted price, OR my local brick and mortar shop has an open box 3808 that they would probably be willing to sell for even less. Right now it's priced about the same as what I see online.
> 
> 
> I've never purchased any open box items so I'm wondering what you guys on think on price (you can PM me if nec) as well as possible issues to check for/be wary of. I'd prefer to buy locally, but only if it's worth it. Thanks in advance!



The only problem with this open box from the local place is no warranty from Denon. Its going to be as is, so you better be sure its working properly and has no blemishes that bothers you. Not worth it IMO. But hey, its your bucks.


----------



## avatar9

Hi all,


I have been wondering why the Denon 3808 makes all of my video sources look better than the HK 354 that I had (three of them=quality issues). When you look at the Faroudja specs, the HK has the cinema processor which is clearly a step up from the Denon. However in actual viewing both my and my wife agree the denon is much better, in fact she laughed when I explained how much better the HK chip is, since she thought all that technology did nothing for our viewing experience.


I know a lot of people do not rely on these chips but I use a sharp xr32x 1080p data projector, mostly because I need >3000 lumens for daytime viewing, and >3000 lumen HT projectors are ridiculously expensive. So we rely on the faroudja to upconvert our wii and a 480p phillips dvr that is our cable box. As well as the old vcr I use when my wife is taping on dvr, it also upconverts our HTPC from 720p--->1080p. We relied on the HK for these functions and now on the Denon.


For some reason despite the lesser technology involved in the 3808 faroudja chip, every source we view with the denon is better, and more clear. I had all firmware on my HK's and verified mine did pass btb and wtw with no hard clipping. But, the denon does not leave 1/10 as many artifacts as the HK and you also do not get those annoying lines on fast movement with the 3808 like you get with hk354.


Please, does anyone know specifically why this is true (please do not say implimentation of the technology, at least without some specifics). The HK should have the best picture but the denon absolutely wins even with a lesser chip???


thanks in advance as I am perplexed


----------



## ginnywop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16409225
> 
> 
> The only problem with this open box from the local place is no warranty from Denon. Its going to be as is, so you better be sure its working properly and has no blemishes that bothers you. Not worth it IMO. But hey, its your bucks.



Thanks...very good point. I don't usually purchase the notorious 'protection plan', but maybe they would be willing to add it at a discounted rate given the warranty is voided. I was told the unit was brought back after less than a week...the owner simply upgraded to something else and there is nothing wrong with it. Whether that is 100% true, who knows.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginnywop* /forum/post/16409275
> 
> 
> Thanks...very good point. I don't usually purchase the notorious 'protection plan', but maybe they would be willing to add it at a discounted rate given the warranty is voided. I was told the unit was brought back after less than a week...the owner simply upgraded to something else and there is nothing wrong with it. Whether that is 100% true, who knows.



There would have to be a substantial savings for this 'open box' 3808 over the the current discounted (Brand new with full factory warranty) 6Ave price which includes free shipping, before I would even consider it. For me that considerable discount would need to be $150 or more less than the 6Ave price. Then it would be a close call for me. If the local OB unit including tax and 'free' warranty, was the same as the web discounted price, buying new would be a no brainer for me. But that's just one person's perspective. YMMV.

Good Luck


----------



## Leifashley27

HOLY GOD do I have a lot of reading to do... I've been debating between the 3808 and the 4308 and have a few questions but I will do some reading and then post afterwards.


Any regrets or is this a pretty stand out unit?


I'm running in a HT with 7.1 (infinity beta 50's, beta center channel and infinity ERSHV250 surrounds).


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16409336
> 
> 
> There would have to be a substantial savings for this 'open box' 3808 over the the current discounted (Brand new with full factory warranty) 6Ave price which includes free shipping, before I would even consider it. For me that considerable discount would need to be $150 or more less than the 6Ave price. Then it would be a close call for me. If the local OB unit including tax and 'free' warranty, was the same as the web discounted price, buying new would be a no brainer for me. But that's just one person's perspective. YMMV.
> 
> Good Luck



Did you use the AFLAUD25 code for the price on that new 3808? If not go back and try again with the code. You would have to be very impatient to then go with an open box from a local retailer.


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leifashley27* /forum/post/16409400
> 
> 
> HOLY GOD do I have a lot of reading to do... I've been debating between the 3808 and the 4308 and have a few questions but I will do some reading and then post afterwards.
> 
> 
> Any regrets or is this a pretty stand out unit?
> 
> 
> I'm running in a HT with 7.1 (infinity beta 50's, beta center channel and infinity ERSHV250 surrounds).



What does the 4308 do over the 3808 thats worth the substantial difference in price? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Leifashley27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16409415
> 
> 
> What does the 4308 do over the 3808 thats worth the substantial difference in price? Inquiring minds want to know.



Wow hostile environment out of the gate.


To start out with the 4308 could do all of our zones where the 3808 I would need another receiver to control the last zone.


Other than that, that's what I'm here to find out.


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leifashley27* /forum/post/16409460
> 
> 
> Wow hostile environment out of the gate.
> 
> 
> To start out with the 4308 could do all of our zones where the 3808 I would need another receiver to control the last zone.
> 
> 
> Other than that, that's what I'm here to find out.



Sorry, didn't mean to come across as hostile by any means. As for controlling that many zones and for the cost of the 4308, NAD makes one that good for 4 zones. Nothing wrong with the 4308 it just seems overpriced for what it does compared to the 3808 or other companies offerings.Just my opinion.


----------



## Leifashley27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16409518
> 
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to come across as hostile by any means. As for controlling that many zones and for the cost of the 4308, NAD makes one that good for 4 zones. Nothing wrong with the 4308 it just seems overpriced for what it does compared to the 3808 or other companies offerings.Just my opinion.



Probably just read your response wrong...


Anyway, looks like the 6ave.com coupon is not working. On one page I'm showing an expiration date of 5/5 and another page is saying 5/16.


----------



## ginnywop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16409405
> 
> 
> Did you use the AFLAUD25 code for the price on that new 3808? If not go back and try again with the code. You would have to be very impatient to then go with an open box from a local retailer.



No, I didn't use the coupon, didn't know about it. I was just looking at the 6ave online price...if I checkout and enter it in the coupon field, the price is the same though.


I'm not impatient by any means...in fact I've waited for this price drop for awhile. Just stacking up the options, which right now have me leaning toward 6ave. I've never purchased anything thru them before though...are they reputable with decent CS?


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginnywop* /forum/post/16409569
> 
> 
> No, I didn't use the coupon, didn't know about it. I was just looking at the 6ave online price...if I checkout and enter it in the coupon field, the price is the same though.
> 
> 
> I'm not impatient by any means...in fact I've waited for this price drop for awhile. Just stacking up the options, which right now have me leaning toward 6ave. I've never purchased anything thru them before though...are they reputable with decent CS?



Very good people to deal with. I've never had a problem with their CS. Always helpful.

Don't know if its worth it to you or not but they do have an open box 3808 in their clearance bin. Its only ~$55.00 less, but it does come with free shipping and full warranty. Just another option. I also tried the coupon and it did not work. Worked over the weekend though. Also, you can get Onecall to do a price match or maybe even beat their price. Just call them and ask. Or better yet go to their online chat and ask them why you should buy from them when you can get it from 6 ave for less. They do price match. Maybe get it for under 1K.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leifashley27* /forum/post/16409540
> 
> 
> Anyway, looks like the 6ave.com coupon is not working. On one page I'm showing an expiration date of 5/5 and another page is saying 5/16.



I ordered mine yesterday and tried that code and one other with no luck. The current price makes the decision a no brainer and is only $60 more the a refurb from Dakmart. The new unit and extra year of the warranty makes the $60 easy to swallow.


----------



## ginnywop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16409685
> 
> 
> Very good people to deal with. I've never had a problem with their CS. Always helpful.
> 
> Don't know if its worth it to you or not but they do have an open box 3808 in their clearance bin. Its only ~$55.00 less, but it does come with free shipping and full warranty. Just another option. I also tried the coupon and it did not work. Worked over the weekend though.



Thanks phantom...if you know of any other ongoing special offers, discounts, coupons, etc (in addition to the currently advertised online price) for the 3808 please let me know (as I mentioned, that coupon code didn't seem to work). 6ave seems like the way to go here.


----------



## campbrs

I am running a 500GB 2.5" HDD attached to the USB port on the 3808 and when playing back FLACs I have noticed the following issues:

1. When FLACs play the Web interface is extremely slow

2. Sometimes when I reach the 4th FLAC file in a folder (about 8-15 tracks per folder) it stops playing - I then need to stop playback and resume.

3. The 3808 will not read .m3u playlists - anybody have any luck with playlists and more specifically playlists with folders?

4. Sometimes it will completely lock up NET/USB playback and I have to Hard reset the 3808.


Has anyone figured out ways around the above issues beyond using an external Media Server?


I have noticed as long as I don't send too many Web requests the unit is a bit more stable.


----------



## campbrs

It will stop playing after files 4 or 8


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leifashley27* /forum/post/16409983
> 
> 
> Phantom52 is my dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in Texas are you?



Nederland. Right on the border of TX & LA.(20 miles). You know the "new" Hurricane Alley. We've had two bad ones in this area. Rita and Ike. Also some damage from Katrina. Rita was the worst for our immediate area and just 20 miles west of us is Port Bolivar penisula. Devastation there was unbeleivable. Looked like a nuclear bomb hit it. Enough of this though and back to the Denon thread. Good luck in finding the AVR you want, for the right price.


----------



## av-ra

Please excuse my possible redundancy since I've also posted the following on the "Official Denon 2809...Thread"....


Trying to choose between the 3808 vs the 2809 and possible 3310.... *Any thoughts about the value of the 3xxx's GUI* vs. the 2809 old-school interface (or is it actually a fancy step backwards)? Also, there's been some negative feedback on Denon's 1st gen GUI (I haven't used it), so *can anyone judge what the improvement to the GUI might be from the screen shots @* http://www.avclubhouse.com/2009/04/29/denon-avr-3310ci/ ?


Thanks


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16411917
> 
> 
> Please excuse my possible redundancy since I've also posted the following on the "Official Denon 2809...Thread"....
> 
> 
> Trying to choose between the 3808 vs the 2809 and possible 3310.... *Any thoughts about the value of the 3xxx's GUI* vs. the 2809 old-school interface (or is it actually a fancy step backwards)? Also, there's been some negative feedback on Denon's 1st gen GUI (I haven't used it), so *can anyone judge what the improvement to the GUI might be from the screen shots @* http://www.avclubhouse.com/2009/04/29/denon-avr-3310ci/ ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Can't help you with the GUI thingy, but I have read comments that this years 3310 is the eqivalent of last years 2809 at a higher price. The best buy still apprears to be a 2809 or even the 3808.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16412227
> 
> 
> Can't help you with the GUI thingy, but I have read comments that this years 3310 is the eqivalent of last years 2809 at a higher price. The best buy still apprears to be a 2809 or even the 3808.



Yeah leaning that way (the 3310 appears to be $1500 for a 2809 with Ethernet/GUI and a few other doo-dads).


But as for the 2809 OSD vs. 3808 GUI, near as I can tell *the GUI (other than looking sexy or not) can be passed via HDMI so you can use it while the TV is displaying say a DVD or your iPod menu*. Not sure of any other benefits. Anyone with thoughts on this?


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16411917
> 
> 
> Please excuse my possible redundancy since I've also posted the following on the "Official Denon 2809...Thread"....
> 
> 
> Trying to choose between the 3808 vs the 2809 and possible 3310.... *Any thoughts about the value of the 3xxx's GUI* vs. the 2809 old-school interface (or is it actually a fancy step backwards)? Also, there's been some negative feedback on Denon's 1st gen GUI (I haven't used it), so *can anyone judge what the improvement to the GUI might be from the screen shots @* http://www.avclubhouse.com/2009/04/29/denon-avr-3310ci/ ?
> 
> 
> Thanks



To me the interface is excellent on the 3808 compared to 2809. 2809 looks like commodore 64 style, only black and white and I find it difficult. But, once you've got it setup, who cares, and Batpig's guide to 2809 is good. I have a projector hooked to my 3808 and I really like the onscreen volume but that is no biggie either. The very best thing is that you can configure the setup of the 3808ci with a web-browser. I can look at settings without annoying my wife; even change quick stuff on web browser (like dynamic volume) and it appears on the screen for a second but it is real quick. I love this feature as I am always "messing" with settings. Hope it helps you decide.


----------



## avatar9

Forgot to mention those 3310 screenshots look just like 3808 gui to me, maybe a slight variation but hard to notice any real difference.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16410806
> 
> 
> FYI, I ordered some speakers from these guys last week. They were professional, fast, easy site and good shipping.



phantom52, I can vouch for them, too. Call Richard at Ext. 154 and tell him his customer in Westchester recommended you.


----------



## Infominister

Btw, can anyone tell me how/whether the AVR 3808 can be used to amplify a microphone?


----------



## brock1

Like any new high quality toy, it takes time to learn how to use it.


If you don't have the patience to learn, maybe you shouldn't be playing with big boy toys!










This machine rocks. Spend some time with it and you'll learn to love it!


If it was engineered and built by overpaid North American union workers that could print you a manual that could be easily understood, it would probably suck the big one and die in a year or two!


The Japanese don't think like we do!


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16412747
> 
> 
> To me the interface is excellent on the 3808 compared to 2809. 2809 looks like commodore 64 style, only black and white and I find it difficult. But, once you've got it setup, who cares, and Batpig's guide to 2809 is good. I have a projector hooked to my 3808 and I really like the onscreen volume but that is no biggie either....



Thanks, that's kind of what I thought, but.... Does that mean that, since the 3808's GUI is passed via HDMI, you can access it without having to change your TV's input (i.e., to the composite output for the 2809's OSD)? If so, *isn't the real benefit that you can tweak a setting on the fly say while watching a DVD or looking at an iPod menu?* Or am I over-thinking the whole issue?


----------



## avatar9

Yes, I find this is the real benefit. Everything is easier on the webpage than the screen also. But mostly yes check/change setting on the fly while watching a movie etc..


----------



## avatar9

I should also mention that while on screen menu is up via hdmi it is only slightly opaque so your video is visible through menu. Also sound is still playing as well.


----------



## av-ra

Thanks avatar9 - that sells me on the benefits of the 3808's GUI as just not just a prettier OSD. It also tells me that the 3808 at current prices (only a hundred or so more than the 2809 and far less than the expected initial price for the 2809-based 3310) IS A STEAL


----------



## avatar9

Yeah, I just got mine last week from BB and I thought it was worth the extra $400, so I returned the 2809 I bought the week before. Obviously, I would definitely recommend that you get 3808 before there gone.


----------



## thebesthereis

Anybody rocked with the Command3808 interface yet?

http://www.avclubhouse.com/2009/03/1...trol-software/


----------



## MusicLoverBoy

I got my Denon 3808ci last week and must admit that I am overwhelmed by the setup (and I consider myself to be a power computer user and no dummy when it comes to electronics) and vastly underwhelmed by the remote control that comes with this system.


This remote neither seems to remember the programming (I got it to sort of control my DVD player before it forgot again) and it does not learn functions from the DVD player remote, either (I tried to give it an EJECT function - why they didn't think of that for the standard buttons escapes me).


So: the 2nd zone remote seems to be much easier to use, but can it be programmed? None of my other stuff is from Denon, hence, standard buttons for DVD, TV etc don't do anything to these components....


Thanks for any advise. I'm close to ordering a universal remote...


Jurgen


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MusicLoverBoy* /forum/post/16414054
> 
> 
> I got my Denon 3808ci last week and must admit that I am overwhelmed by the setup (and I consider myself to be a power computer user and no dummy when it comes to electronics) and vastly underwhelmed by the remote control that comes with this system.
> 
> 
> This remote neither seems to remember the programming (I got it to sort of control my DVD player before it forgot again) and it does not learn functions from the DVD player remote, either (I tried to give it an EJECT function - why they didn't think of that for the standard buttons escapes me).
> 
> 
> So: the 2nd zone remote seems to be much easier to use, but can it be programmed? None of my other stuff is from Denon, hence, standard buttons for DVD, TV etc don't do anything to these components....
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advise. I'm close to ordering a universal remote...
> 
> 
> Jurgen



For $20 you can get Sony RM-VL600 remote, I do think it is easy to use and will control everything you have even my laptop and air conditioner. It learns and is preset progamable and does good job with macros. I got it so my wife could push one button on(macro) one button off(macro) and I use it more than the denon remote. Also try doing setup using web browser I find it easier because you get a better view(organization).


----------



## MusicLoverBoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16414130
> 
> 
> For $20 you can get Sony RM-VL600 remote, I do think it is easy to use and will control everything you have even my laptop and air conditioner.



Thanks, this sounds like a cheap enough solution to try without loss. When you say "laptop", do you by any chance mean "Windows Media Center"? I have that on a Sony Vaio VGX-TP20B, which I haven't seen even mentioned in any remote control discussion....


J


----------



## avatar9

I have an HP that has a remote for media center. So I used this HP remote to teach Sony remote. But, my wife has an apple and we just borrowed a remote to teach our sony remote which seems to remember codes until you erase, changing batteries will not erase these learned functions, so no worries. I really think the Sony rmvl600 is a great, cheap solution that is easy to use, with good key layout.


----------



## BOB HAN

Here is the link to Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-3808...f=pd_rhf_p_t_2 


First, both items MUST be purchased directly from Amazon LLC, not a different retailer


On the right side of the Amazon page, you can order from Amazon LLC. You can then order the Denon 2500, which must also be purchased from Amazon. At check-out the price of the Denon 2500 price will be removed. The total price will be about $1,130


You will receive two invoices, the 2500 will show a price of about $330, the 3808 will show around $800. Amazon allocates the total price between the 2 products, at least they did last week. You can then return the 2500 to Amazon, you have to pay shipping at about $20, the total cost for the 3808 is then around $800 with full Denon warranty. Or you can sell the 2500 on craigslist for about $350, which is what I was offered. I just choose the easier route to ship back.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginnywop* /forum/post/16409748
> 
> 
> Thanks phantom...if you know of any other ongoing special offers, discounts, coupons, etc (in addition to the currently advertised online price) for the 3808 please let me know (as I mentioned, that coupon code didn't seem to work). 6ave seems like the way to go here.


----------



## clax170

Does anyone have the Samsung BDP 3600? How does it work through the receiver? Any hiccups? I'm interested in this for the pandora and netflix streaming, wifi, and true HD. Does the learning remote work with this model?


Is there another blue ray player that users have that is better?


thanks for your help


Craig


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16416948
> 
> 
> Here is the link to Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-3808...f=pd_rhf_p_t_2
> 
> 
> First, both items MUST be purchased directly from Amazon LLC, not a different retailer
> 
> 
> On the right side of the Amazon page, you can order from Amazon LLC. You can then order the Denon 2500, which must also be purchased from Amazon. At check-out the price of the Denon 2500 price will be removed. The total price will be about $1,130
> 
> 
> You will receive two invoices, the 2500 will show a price of about $330, the 3808 will show around $800. Amazon allocates the total price between the 2 products, at least they did last week. You can then return the 2500 to Amazon, you have to pay shipping at about $20, the total cost for the 3808 is then around $800 with full Denon warranty. Or you can sell the 2500 on craigslist for about $350, which is what I was offered. I just choose the easier route to ship back.



This is the deal for this AVR. A savings of over $300 lower than anyone else at this time. Great find.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16417085
> 
> 
> This is the deal for this AVR. A savings of over $300 lower than anyone else at this time. Great find.



I did the deal that way on April 20th. Very good deal if they dont catch on to it. Already been refunded for the 2500. Net price delivered for the 3808 was 860.00!


Way worth it.................!!










Steve


----------



## xlr8r!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xlr8r!* /forum/post/16264131
> 
> 
> HELP!!! I have owned my 3808 since they first shipped and it has worked flawlessly...until Sunday.
> 
> 
> I randomly lost all audio. Not even the tuner emits sound nor the test tones for the speakers. Backing up a bit, my HMMI cable that goes "out" to the monitor failed recently (Blue Jeans series 1), and I had to resort to component. After reassigning the feed, I was back in business...for a day. The next day, we were listening to internet radio for a while and when I switched over to the DVR I lost audio. It shows the speaker positions on the right side of the display, but nothing is coming up on the left side. I have tried reassigning the digital inputs, switching all the settings, resetting the unit...everything I can think of. At this point, I am pulling out my hair, but would be delighted if it was a simple setting issue.
> 
> 
> As a side note, I also tried doing an update. It says that there is one that should take 25 minutes. After authenticating and loading, it freezes at 24 minutes remaining and requires a hard reset to bypass. I have never had any issues with updates before this. It reads: DSP1 Firm 24 min
> 
> Updating
> 
> 
> I don't know if these things are related, but they both suck nonetheless, and I am at a total loss. Any help or even theories would be helpful and greatly appreciated. My guess at this point is that the weight and strain of the HDMI cable on the jack may have also damaged the digital sources on the receiver...though that doesn't explain why the tuner doesn't even work...awwwhhh. These things make me sick to my stomach. Please help!




Just thought I'd give an update. My 3808 is still at the authorized service center and it has now been three weeks! They report that has many "intermittent" problems and has been hard to diagnose. The good news is that apparently these units carry an 18 month warranty, so I was covered!...just barely, but covered nonetheless.


I just want my baby to be OK and to come home!


As a side note, I also posted the Denon IR/RF Base Unit for sale (never opened), and generated only one response. Does anyone use these? Did that product fail?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16417157
> 
> 
> I did the deal that way on April 20th. Very good deal if they dont catch on to it. Already been refunded for the 2500. Net price delivered for the 3808 was 860.00!
> 
> 
> Way worth it.................!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Nice. I ordered directly from 6ave on Tuesday but it has not been shipped yet. I'll call them and see if I can cancel my order.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16413930
> 
> 
> Anybody rocked with the Command3808 interface yet?
> 
> http://www.avclubhouse.com/2009/03/1...trol-software/



Command3808 is great. Anyone using the web interface should be using this.


----------



## mazika123

First, both items MUST be purchased directly from Amazon LLC, not a different retailer


On the right side of the Amazon page, you can order from Amazon . You can then order the Denon 2500, which must also be purchased from Amazon. At check-out the price of the Denon 2500 price will be removed. The total price will be about $1,130


You will receive two invoices, the 2500 will show a price of about $330, the 3808 will show around $800. Amazon allocates the total price between the 2 products, at least they did last week. You can then return the 2500 to Amazon, you have to pay shipping at about $20, the total cost for the 3808 is then around $800 with full Denon warranty. Or you can sell the 2500 on craigslist for about $350, which is what I was offered. I just choose the easier route to ship back.[/quote]


Thanks for the advice, does the above included the updated firmware or will we have to pay $100 for it on top.


----------



## mazika123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16416948
> 
> 
> Here is the link to Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-3808...f=pd_rhf_p_t_2
> 
> 
> First, both items MUST be purchased directly from Amazon LLC, not a different retailer
> 
> 
> On the right side of the Amazon page, you can order from Amazon LLC. You can then order the Denon 2500, which must also be purchased from Amazon. At check-out the price of the Denon 2500 price will be removed. The total price will be about $1,130
> 
> 
> You will receive two invoices, the 2500 will show a price of about $330, the 3808 will show around $800. Amazon allocates the total price between the 2 products, at least they did last week. You can then return the 2500 to Amazon, you have to pay shipping at about $20, the total cost for the 3808 is then around $800 with full Denon warranty. Or you can sell the 2500 on craigslist for about $350, which is what I was offered. I just choose the easier route to ship back.



Tried that and the price of the Bd2500 was not removed????


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazika123* /forum/post/16419411
> 
> 
> Tried that and the price of the Bd2500 was not removed????



Same here.


----------



## iramack

I think the deal was only good thru 4/30.


Keep checking though, The deals are still popping up as this is the last push for this particular series.


Still worth getting if you are in the market. An excellent piece indeed!!


Steve


----------



## mazika123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16420398
> 
> 
> I think the deal was only good thru 4/30.
> 
> 
> Keep checking though, The deals are still popping up as this is the last push for this particular series.
> 
> 
> Still worth getting if you are in the market. An excellent piece indeed!!
> 
> 
> Steve



Is the 3808 still likely to go down in price and is it worth waiting until after the 11May when Denon supposedly release the new 3310?


Anyone know whats the best current deal on the 3808?


----------



## BOB HAN

The 2500 offer must have changed on April 30th, last week the 2500 deduction came right after you entered your credit card info, I just tried again and it did not show up. Keep looking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16420304
> 
> 
> Same here.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mazika123* /forum/post/16423658
> 
> 
> Is the 3808 still likely to go down in price and is it worth waiting until after the 11May when Denon supposedly release the new 3310?
> 
> 
> Anyone know whats the best current deal on the 3808?


----------



## JKR1963

I did the Upgrade last week and the results with the new Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume are fantastic and they do EXACTLY what they claim to do. My system has never sounded better........much more detail at low volume when watching at night with the Dynamic(s) engadged.


----------



## y2j

I ran the Audussey setup on my Denon 3808 and the subwoofer test tones worked and it registered the sub. However, the subwoofer doesn't output any sound whatsoever when watching a movie, tv, playing games or listening to music. Can someone please help me out? I have a Klipsch KSW 300 sub with the following settings available:


Dials

------

Low Pass - 40Hz-120Hz

Level - 1-11


Switch

---------

Phase - 0 or 180 degrees

High Pass - 80 or 40 hz

AV Boost - +3 or 0 dB


I have it hooked up using a single subwoofer cable plugged into the LFE in jack. Can you please recommend which settings above I should use?


I was messing around with the settings on the 3808 and finally got the sub to work when I set the crossover frequency to 250 Hz. Is it okay to use this frequency?


I can't figure out why the sub won't work at all otherwise. Any suggestions?


Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## batpig

if the subwoofer registered test tones during Audyssey that means it is working. something is wrong with your setup.


are your speakers set to large?


(on a side note, after you run Audyssey, don't touch the controls on the subwoofer itself! make all changes in the receiver or you will screw up the Audyssey calibration. the subwoofer should be set with the low-pass maxed out (120Hz) or defeated if possible, phase set to 0 degrees, AV boost and all that other stuff off.)


----------



## y2j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16424552
> 
> 
> if the subwoofer registered test tones during Audyssey that means it is working. something is wrong with your setup.
> 
> 
> are your speakers set to large?
> 
> 
> (on a side note, after you run Audyssey, don't touch the controls on the subwoofer itself! make all changes in the receiver or you will screw up the Audyssey calibration. the subwoofer should be set with the low-pass maxed out (120Hz) or defeated if possible, phase set to 0 degrees, AV boost and all that other stuff off.)



Yes, the speakers are set to large. I cannot defeat the low pass so I will try setting it to 120Hz. What about the high pass? It can only be set with a switch to 40 or 80 Hz. Which one should I choose?


----------



## batpig

the reason you aren't hearing bass from the sub is that when the speakers are set to "large" there is no bass management done in the receiver. if a speaker is set to "large" that tells the receiver to send it a full range signal, and not redirect any bass to the sub.


ON THE SUB, I would set the low pass to 120Hz, high pass to 40Hz, phase to 0, and re-run Audyssey. Once this is done, never touch the knobs on the sub again.


Then, after running Audyssey, SET YOUR SPEAKERS TO SMALL with a 60 or 80Hz crossover and you will hear the bass in the sub










EDIT: before you re-do Audyssey, where did Audyssey set the channel level trim for the subwoofer? Just make sure it's not maxed out (+/- 12dB) or you may want to adjust the sub's volume/gain knob also before re-running.


----------



## y2j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16424781
> 
> 
> the reason you aren't hearing bass from the sub is that when the speakers are set to "large" there is no bass management done in the receiver. if a speaker is set to "large" that tells the receiver to send it a full range signal, and not redirect any bass to the sub.
> 
> 
> ON THE SUB, I would set the low pass to 120Hz, high pass to 40Hz, phase to 0, and re-run Audyssey. Once this is done, never touch the knobs on the sub again.
> 
> 
> Then, after running Audyssey, SET YOUR SPEAKERS TO SMALL with a 60 or 80Hz crossover and you will hear the bass in the sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: before you re-do Audyssey, where did Audyssey set the channel level trim for the subwoofer? Just make sure it's not maxed out (+/- 12dB) or you may want to adjust the sub's volume/gain knob also before re-running.



Thanks for the info. I have a Def Tech center which has a built in sub. Should I leave that speaker on large and just set the fronts and surrounds to small? Audyssey set the channel level for the subwoofer to -3 after calibration. Should I change it to 0 before rerunning Audyssey again? I have the sub's volume knob set halfway right now. Should I keep it set there? Finally, should I set the receiver setting for the sub to just LFE or LFE+Mains?


----------



## iramack

3 db either direction is fine. Dont mess with it. LF only not + Main. Sub volume is fine where you had it. Center should be OK set to small and crossed over at 60 or so.


Enjoy. Also read Batpigs Denon info on his website. Click the link in his reply. LOTS of good info there.


Steve


----------



## batpig

yep, your sub volume is fine.


you actually don't necessarily have to re-run Audyssey, I just suggested that since it sounds like you've been fiddling with the subwoofer knobs and it would give you a clean state to start fresh.


If you haven't messed with the sub knobs (or can get them back to the position they were before running Audyssey), you may just want to RESTORE the settings to how Audyssey set them. Go to AUTO SETUP > PARAMETER CHECK and then hit "restore" and it will revert back to how everything was right after Audyssey finished.


Then (either after restoring or re-running Audyssey), set the speakers to small. As the center speaker.... when you set the Front L/R to "small" I believe it will "force" all the other speakers to the small setting as well. So you may not have a choice. But you can keep the crossover on the center at the lowest setting (40Hz) to utilize the woofer, it will still get a ton of bass.


I think once you restore/re-run your setup and set the fronts/surrounds to small with a 60-80Hz crossover, you will get a lot more bass impact from the sub.


----------



## Raptor007

Hey guys, I'm having a problem. I've got two Denon receivers in the same room; a 3808 connected to my home theater, and a 3300 connected to my PC. When I use the 3808 remote, it always affects the 3300 as well.

*I need to get the 3808 remote ID set to 2.* I can do it on the receiver, but I can't figure out how to get the remote to send signals for ID 2. Can anyone help? The manual was pretty useless, as its instructions did not work.


Alternatively, does anyone know of a universal remote that can act as remote ID 2? I haven't really looked into it, since I'd rather just get the Denon remote set to ID 2.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16417157
> 
> 
> I did the deal that way on April 20th. Very good deal if they dont catch on to it. Already been refunded for the 2500. Net price delivered for the 3808 was 860.00!
> 
> 
> Way worth it.................!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



This was a better deal at $860 before the 4/30 expiration of the 'FREE' Upgrade Package. The offer was not extended , so now the net unit cost bumps up to $960. Still $168 better than other onliners, but the folks that bought 4/30 or earlier are feeling pretty good right now. Good trade!







I am not one of them. D'OH.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16426585
> 
> 
> Alternatively, does anyone know of a universal remote that can act as remote ID 2? I haven't really looked into it, since I'd rather just get the Denon remote set to ID 2.



Harmony remotes are very good. The 670 for about $65 (ebay) or The One for more bucks. I have both. The 670 is VERY good at a low price. The ONE has a touch screen color display, charging dock plus more. The One is also very nice.








The both use the exact same software.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16426585
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a problem. I've got two Denon receivers in the same room; a 3808 connected to my home theater, and a 3300 connected to my PC. When I use the 3808 remote, it always affects the 3300 as well.



This brings up a question I have. Will my 3805 commands programmed into my MX500 control the 3808? I sure hope so.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16428867
> 
> 
> This brings up a question I have. Will my 3805 commands programmed into my MX500 control the 3808? I sure hope so.



I replaced a Denon AVR 5700 with a 3808CI. I run a Phillips Pronto TSU3000 on that system. All of the basic functions work just fine. I have not really mesed with anything to do with Zone 1 or 2. All of the routines for watching TV, Listening to the radio, play CD or DVD and selecting the input for an external tuner and CD changer connected remotely to another pre-amp all work. It seems that Denon is using the same command set that they have been.


Phil


----------



## ted_b

So this is my first post as a 3808 user, and former Onkyo pro 885 (integra 9.8) user. I haven't yet a/b'd them, but this machine has replaced my pre/pro, my movie surround amp, may replace my analog surround pre/pro (due to Denon Link, the subject of this post) and has made my 5.1/7.1 setup/change-over as simple as a push of the "quick select" button (even turns off the surround backs and switches from surr a to surr b for 5.1 music). So far so good.










Question is this: I have decided to try Denon Link again after a few years of not using it (used it with my 4806 years and several processors ago). It is intended to be my SACD/DVD-A multichannel digital connection, and if it sounds good enough it will replace going 5.1 analog out to a Sony TA-P9000ES for dedicated hirez mch. I use it when I select surround B (my outboard music surround amp and set of identical-to-front music surround speakers). However, with the Denon 3910 universal player connected via Denon Link the players channel trims are rendered useless, and i instead use the 3808's. Fine...except even the lowest (-12db) setting on the subwoofer is too much for this connection...


So, I am going to lower the overall sub gain level at the sub and make -12db the setting for this input. Can I save different channel level settings per input (cuz i'd want to have it stored in one of the "quick select" buttons) or do I need to go into manual EQ and trim lf lower?


----------



## iramack

You could try using a spare HDMI connection if you have one. Check and see if that solves your overdriven sub. Alternatively, the levels may be able to be memorized for each input but I am not sure. It sounds like your system is a bit complicated/convoluted/complexatated (my word). I use my 3808 for HT mostly but I am also using an OPPO 980 as a universal transport for SACD and DVD-A connected via HDMI and it sounds superb.


Steve


----------



## ted_b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16429653
> 
> 
> You could try using a spare HDMI connection if you have one. Check and see if that solves your overdriven sub. Alternatively, the levels may be able to be memorized for each input but I am not sure. It sounds like your system is a bit complicated/convoluted/complexatated (my word). I use my 3803 for HT mostly but I am also using an OPPO 980 as a universal transport for SACD and DVD-A connected via HDMI and it sounds superb.
> 
> 
> Steve



Another HDMI for overdriven sub? Don't quite understand. My sub isn't overdriven, there is no distortion or clipping; and i've yet to see a subwoofer with an HDMi connection.







I use Denon link cuz my HDMI multichannel hirez experiences have been too high in jitter and treble hash (Oppo to 885). Analog outs is an option, but not through the 3808 (not the greatest analog input section).


I think I can do channel level tweaks per input (and save them). We'll see. Worst case is manual room EQ tweaking at the lower frequencies. Those indeed can be saved via 'quick select". Thanks.


----------



## 128

Need help with the Audyssey dynamic volume. I I still notice a big difference in volume when changing my tv channels. I had set the Audyssey dynamic voume and the EQ to On. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gary J

Day, Evening or midnight?


----------



## 128

I set it to day.


----------



## 128

Thanks, I'll try it there.


----------



## y2j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *128* /forum/post/16430002
> 
> 
> I set it to day.



Day is going to have the least amount of sound correction. If you want the maximum, then you need to set it to midnight.


----------



## 128




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *y2j* /forum/post/16430432
> 
> 
> Day is going to have the least amount of sound correction. If you want the maximum, then you need to set it to midnight.



What do you mean by maximum? Sorry, I am new at this.


----------



## y2j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *128* /forum/post/16430643
> 
> 
> What do you mean by maximum? Sorry, I am new at this.



You said there was a big difference in volume when changing channels. If you want to fix that, the best setting is the "midnight" setting. Try changing it to that and see if that sounds better to you.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ted_b* /forum/post/16429895
> 
> 
> Another HDMI for overdriven sub? Don't quite understand. My sub isn't overdriven, there is no distortion or clipping; and i've yet to see a subwoofer with an HDMi connection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Denon link cuz my HDMI multichannel hirez experiences have been too high in jitter and treble hash (Oppo to 885). Analog outs is an option, but not through the 3808 (not the greatest analog input section).



I meant HDMI instead of Denon Link. I know it is said to be susceptable to jitter etc., but if you don't try you will never know. The 3808 is an excellent performer with D/A conversion. I remember reading something in the manual about controlling excessive bass when using Denon Link. Maybe check there also.


Good luck


Steve


----------



## twotoilets

A newbie here, my first post. I'm a 1 year 3808 owner and love this machine. With the help of previous posts and Batpig's excellent site I understand the true nature of Bi-Amping. My question is; when the 3808 is optioned to use the 2 additional amplifiers in Bi-amp mode, can I connect a separate pair of full range speakers to the terminals without harming the amp's ?? I am attempting to improve my front sound presence due to an awkward room layout. Thanx!!


----------



## Gary J

A better first step would be to describe the problem and your settings in the Audyssey thread. Your fronts should sound better than ever if you followed the *Audyssey Setup Guide* .


----------



## ted_b

Well, an update to my channel trim (esp. subwoofer) issues. Quick select presets work like a charm! You can store everything in there. For my setup it is a godsend. Select 1 is for my SACD/DVD-A (Denon Link) setup, which automagically turns off the back speakers, switches surrounds b (internal) to surrounds a (external), tweaks the center and sub channel level trims, and of course, picks the input and surround mode (DSD multichannel direct). No additional button pushes, etc....and was able to program my three QS's (SACD, Blu-Ray, Cable) into my Pronto. Yes.


----------



## iramack

Glad you got it just the way you wanted. These Denon's are mighty fine pieces of equipment.


Enjoy your system!!


Steve


----------



## brock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *128* /forum/post/16430643
> 
> 
> What do you mean by maximum? Sorry, I am new at this.





Quote:

Originally Posted by 128 View Post

What max volume should I set to? I have the Denon 3808ci. I also set it to Day.


There is nothing to do with max volume. Day is the lowest dynamic range compensation setting for Dynamic Volume. Try evening or midnight to reduce the variations even more.

__________________

Chris



Hi 128,


You got the answer from the man that invented Audyssey Dynamic Volume on the Official Audyssey thread and then you come over here and re post it all again and waste these guys time.


Learn how to use the forum.







Search the strings before posting questions that have probably been asked before. Both these strings are hundred's of pages long and contain a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## mastermaybe

please help, I'm losing my mind here.


My zone 2 simply doesn't output and for the life of me I can't figure it out.


Yes, the amplifier selection is switched to zone 2 in the GUI.


Yes, the speakers are properly connected.


Yes the input sources are all optical, not HDMI.


What else could be causing the issue?


I seem to be able to power it on and off fine, according to the display, just no sound.


Could the amp be smoked some how? I went into the amp config area, pushed it into 7.1, tried 7 channel stereo, and still got nothing.



arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks,

James


----------



## mastermaybe

thank god I figured it out. I recently finally spent some time online messing with the receiver software and had somehow switched the zone 2 input to one I have nothing "on" (DVR).


Anyways, it seems it is impossible to "over-ride" that online command via the remote, which I think is insane. Is this some type of bug?


As I said, I'm not familiar with the program, but most of the stuff I was tinkering with was like simply having a laptop as a "remote"...everything I did was EASILY switched "back" with my harmony. But not this. Just to try it again, I selected directv as the source on the laptop and I was unable to switch zone 2 to apple tv with my remote no matter what I did.


It's crazy to think that if I had never thought of returning back to the laptop I would have NEVER regained zone 2 functionality.


nuts.


James


----------



## rosenjas

Hello all. I've had the Denon 3808 connected to my new Panasonic AE3000 projector and for the last month all seems well playing the Xbox, PC, and Wii through the receiver.


I thought it was time to have a HD Comcast box connected as well. I first tried the Motorola DCH3416. The picture looks great; however, I noticed that the Denon audio/video cuts out every so often, like it is trying to switch inputs. This also started to occur even playing the xbox with cable box off - is this possible? Does the Comcast box still try to communicate with the Denon through the hdmi connection even with the cable box off?


I then tried a Motorola DCT3416. I now have a green bar down the right side of the picture and the video/audio cuts off/on.


Now, I'm not sure if its the Denon or Motorola boxes. I'm pretty sure its not the projector.


Anyone have any insight on this?


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rosenjas

I also wanted to add to the above thread that I just started to use a Logitech Harmony remote, which turns projector, receiver, and cable box all on at once. Could this be the problem?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosenjas* /forum/post/16436265
> 
> 
> I also wanted to add to the above thread that I just started to use a Logitech Harmony remote, which turns projector, receiver, and cable box all on at once. Could this be the problem?



The Harmony doesn't turn everything on at the same time. It goes through a specific order that can be changed by the user.


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosenjas* /forum/post/16436141
> 
> 
> Hello all. I've had the Denon 3808 connected to my new Panasonic AE3000 projector and for the last month all seems well playing the Xbox, PC, and Wii through the receiver.
> 
> 
> I thought it was time to have a HD Comcast box connected as well. I first tried the Motorola DCH3416. The picture looks great; however, I noticed that the Denon audio/video cuts out every so often, like it is trying to switch inputs. This also started to occur even playing the xbox with cable box off - is this possible? Does the Comcast box still try to communicate with the Denon through the hdmi connection even with the cable box off?
> 
> 
> I then tried a Motorola DCT3416. I now have a green bar down the right side of the picture and the video/audio cuts off/on.
> 
> 
> Now, I'm not sure if its the Denon or Motorola boxes. I'm pretty sure its not the projector.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any insight on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



I have a 3808 with the older AE2000 PJ. Also running Comcast. I too experienced the same green line down the right side of the picture(mentioned in the AE2000 thread). I was able to get rid of it by zooming the picture in a couple clicks.


However, I still get video cutout for about 1 second every now and then. There's still audio as I can hear whats going on, but the picture goes black for that second. This only happens when I'm watching cable, not when watching a blu-ray or dvd. Based on your case and mine, I must assume this is some handshake issue between the comcast box and the 3808.


----------



## _Noah_




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/16436430
> 
> 
> However, I still get video cutout for about 1 second every now and then. There's still audio as I can hear whats going on, but the picture goes black for that second. This only happens when I'm watching cable, not when watching a blu-ray or dvd. Based on your case and mine, I must assume this is some handshake issue between the comcast box and the 3808.



I think you're right about the Comcast boxes having a handshake issue, I have the same problem. I'm using a Sony SXRD with all video connections through HDMI. I also have a 3-4 second picture drop out when switching between SD and HD channels on my cable box.


----------



## rosenjas

That truly is a disappointment; I hope Comcast is aware of this? Not only does this happen when I switch channels, but also while I'm watching a HD channel, out the blue - loss of audio/video for a couple of flickers, then back on. Argggg. Thanks for the posts guys. I bought a referbished Denon 3808 and was hoping nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosenjas* /forum/post/16437274
> 
> 
> That truly is a disappointment; I hope Comcast is aware of this? Not only does this happen when I switch channels, but also while I'm watching a HD channel, out the blue - loss of audio/video for a couple of flickers, then back on. Argggg. Thanks for the posts guys. I bought a referbished Denon 3808 and was hoping nothing was wrong with it.



Same thing happens to me with Charter Cable.....


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rosenjas* /forum/post/16437274
> 
> 
> That truly is a disappointment; I hope Comcast is aware of this? Not only does this happen when I switch channels, but also while I'm watching a HD channel, out the blue - loss of audio/video for a couple of flickers, then back on. Argggg. Thanks for the posts guys. I bought a referbished Denon 3808 and was hoping nothing was wrong with it.



Search the thread for "green" and you'll see it's been covered a couple times. I don't remember if there has been a great solution. I run component video since the box doesn't do 1080p or hi-res audio anyway. I have had 2 comcast hd dvr's and think they both suck.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16428845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16426585
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a problem. I've got two Denon receivers in the same room; a 3808 connected to my home theater, and a 3300 connected to my PC. When I use the 3808 remote, it always affects the 3300 as well.
> 
> *I need to get the 3808 remote ID set to 2.* I can do it on the receiver, but I can't figure out how to get the remote to send signals for ID 2. Can anyone help? The manual was pretty useless, as its instructions did not work.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, does anyone know of a universal remote that can act as remote ID 2? I haven't really looked into it, since I'd rather just get the Denon remote set to ID 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harmony remotes are very good. The 670 for about $65 (ebay) or The One for more bucks. I have both. The 670 is VERY good at a low price. The ONE has a touch screen color display, charging dock plus more. The One is also very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The both use the exact same software.
Click to expand...


I've heard plenty of nice things about the Harmony remotes, but I need to know for sure that it can act as remote ID 2. Otherwise I'll have the same problem.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/16429265
> 
> 
> I replaced a Denon AVR 5700 with a 3808CI. I run a Phillips Pronto TSU3000 on that system. All of the basic functions work just fine. I have not really mesed with anything to do with Zone 1 or 2. All of the routines for watching TV, Listening to the radio, play CD or DVD and selecting the input for an external tuner and CD changer connected remotely to another pre-amp all work. It seems that Denon is using the same command set that they have been.
> 
> 
> Phil



Perfect, thanks.


----------



## Mr Segfault

Hi All,


I'm sure this has been covered many times, but I am unable to find any definitive answers on how to fix my problem.


I have a 3808 and love it, except I can't seem to get much bass out of it. I have run Audassy and all seems ok, speaker distances seem correct etc.


My speakers:


4 * VAF DCX Here are the SPECS - For fronts and surrounds.

1 * VAF DCX Center Here are the SPECS - For the center.


I do not have a sub, but I expect given the frequency range and efficiency of these speakers, I've been led to believe that a sub is not needed.


But, my problem is that I can't seem to get any good bass from this setup. Is it that the 3808 + Audassy really expects you to have a sub?


Any ideas?


Cheers.


----------



## rosenjas

I've reconnected my Comcast cable box using seperate component video and digital audio instead of using hdmi cable. The loss of video issue stated earlier STILL happens!! Anybody else experiencing this?? I thought I had it fixed by not using Hdmi. Argg.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16442173
> 
> 
> I've been led to believe that a sub is not needed.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



They only play down to 33 hz, you need a sub.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16442173
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered many times, but I am unable to find any definitive answers on how to fix my problem.
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and love it, except I can't seem to get much bass out of it. I have run Audassy and all seems ok, speaker distances seem correct etc.
> 
> 
> My speakers:
> 
> 
> 4 * VAF DCX Here are the SPECS - For fronts and surrounds.
> 
> 1 * VAF DCX Center Here are the SPECS - For the center.
> 
> 
> I do not have a sub, but I expect given the frequency range and efficiency of these speakers, I've been led to believe that a sub is not needed.
> 
> 
> But, my problem is that I can't seem to get any good bass from this setup. Is it that the 3808 + Audassy really expects you to have a sub?
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



I'm running my 3808 without a sub and the bass is awesome. When you ran audyssey setup did you tell it there is no sub? Have you got impedance set correctly on avr (6 ohm based on specs for your speakers)? Make sure there's no compression settings turned on (eg midnight setting or similar) which reduces dynamic range.


What sources are you using that don't have good base?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16442440
> 
> 
> I'm running my 3808 without a sub and the bass is awesome.



You two need to define awesome. Any what speakers are you using? The original OP speakers only play down to 33 hz and in my opinion that's not awesome deep bass when listening to movie soundtracks. Explosions on those speakers will not have the impact of even a modest sub playing down to 20 hz.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16442440
> 
> 
> I'm running my 3808 without a sub and the bass is awesome. When you ran audyssey setup did you tell it there is no sub? Have you got impedance set correctly on avr (6 ohm based on specs for your speakers)? Make sure there's no compression settings turned on (eg midnight setting or similar) which reduces dynamic range.
> 
> 
> What sources are you using that don't have good base?



All sources.. I understand that I'm not going to get anything below the 33Hz, but I'm not getting anywhere near 33Hz (well, from my untrained, lay ear).. I claim this, because the system I replaced was a very old and dodgy system with cheap $150 Peterson speakers, pathetic All-In-One Kenwood amplifier (80's vintage) and I could get better bass.


I have this issue for all sources, that is, internally decoded FLAC files, MP3s, DTS, DD and PL II digital sources. Doesn't matter what the source is, I get almost no bass.


I have not altered the OHM settings on the amp. Should this really be necessary? What will the real effect be?


Cheers.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16442486
> 
> 
> You two need to define awesome. Any what speakers are you using? The original OP speakers only play down to 33 hz and in my opinion that's not awesome deep bass when listening to movie soundtracks. Explosions on those speakers will not have the impact of even a modest sub playing down to 20 hz.



Link to the DTV Forum in Australia where I've posted pics of my setup. All five speakers are full range...fronts 15" woofers and rears 12". http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?s...entry1199293


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16443148
> 
> 
> Link to the DTV Forum in Australia where I've posted pics of my setup. All five speakers are full range...fronts 15" woofers and rears 12". http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?s...entry1199293



I guess you need to join to view the photos? Your speakers appear to be far from the average persons HT setup so implying that because yours work fine doesn't mean others will. Regardless a sub would probably still make a nice improvement. I run 14" JBL LE14H-3's in my dedicated stereo that are tuned to 30 hz. While fine for music they wouldn't be for HT even though the same woofer is used in some JBL subs.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16442827
> 
> 
> I have not altered the OHM settings on the amp. Should this really be necessary? What will the real effect be?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Can't hurt to try.


What sort of volume level are you listening at?


blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16443172
> 
> 
> I guess you need to join to view the photos? Your speakers appear to be far from the average persons HT setup so implying that because yours work fine doesn't mean others will. Regardless a sub would probably still make a nice improvement. I run 14" JBL LE14H-3's in my dedicated stereo that are tuned to 30 hz. While fine for music they wouldn't be for HT even though the same woofer is used in some JBL subs.




Here you go...



















Point taken that these are not run of the mill speakers. Adding a sub might be an improvement...it would probably also see me arrested for noise pollution.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16443576
> 
> 
> Adding a sub might be an improvement...it would probably also see me arrested for noise pollution.



Not when you substitute tight, accurate bass for boomy and muddy. There is virtually no setup that would not benefit from a sub for crossed over low frequencies.


----------



## drudge

I think the benefits of a sub with its own power supply, who's sole chore is to reproduce those low Hzs can't be understated enough. Also the denon will sound different then many recievers in that you get such a flat response. My old yamaha made my Svs boom to just about every movie, news broadcast, sesame street etc. The funny thing was that I got many more complements about the sound then even though I knew it was bloated. when I purchased the denon and performed the calibration, it seemed enemic by comparison. But then I put on the Dark Knight blu on and it almost ATE MY HOUSE! I had rewatch and listen to everything because nothing sounds colored with an underlying Boom boom boom.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drudge* /forum/post/16444042
> 
> 
> I think the benefits of a sub with its own power supply, who's sole chore is to reproduce those low Hzs can't be understated enough.



+1


blairy, I still can't see the photos but I'll try again this evening from home.


BTW my 3808 arrives tomorrow and my 3805 will be retired this weekend.


----------



## cdnbum88

I am looking to get a used 3808ci and was wondering if there is a reset function from the previous owners settings? I am assuming yes, but will this reset the firmware update/upgrade at all?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16440960
> 
> 
> I've heard plenty of nice things about the Harmony remotes, but I need to know for sure that it can act as remote ID 2. Otherwise I'll have the same problem.



For more specific and accurate answers, you need to go over to the Harmony thread.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=967841


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16443567
> 
> 
> Can't hurt to try.
> 
> 
> What sort of volume level are you listening at?
> 
> 
> blairy



Various levels.. I'm not sure if it means much, but music is usually listened to at around -40 to -25db and movies -30 to -15db on the front dial.


This is with Audassy configuration but without the Firmware Feature Pack update.


I looked for somewhere to change the ohm settings, but could find any settings anywhere that looked remotely like an ohm setting.


Cheers.


----------



## bennyjammin

Just got my 3808ci from Amazon. So far I can't upgrade the firmware or get my Audyssey upgrades. Website keeps saying "Your supplied information appears to have errors as we could not validate this for the upgrade, please verify, correct and resubmit." I called their 1 800 # and they are now closed for the day. Extremely annoying.


----------



## Duffinator

So the new receivers don't come with the upgrade already installed?


----------



## mastermaybe

boy guys, I have to say I'm still upset over what happened with the i-net control of my 3808, makes me want to never touch it again.


I'm hoping someone can explain to me just what happened, but again: I could not, under any circumstances, get zone 2 and 3 to work with any source until I went back online and switched the input source on the respective zones.


Why in the world wouldn't my selection via the harmony over-ride the cpu input selection just like it does with volume control, mute, etc?


I really want to understand what went on. Does anyone have an idea?


thanks

James


----------



## Gary J

Did you hit zone select on the remote first?


----------



## bkrodgers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16448891
> 
> 
> So the new receivers don't come with the upgrade already installed?



Not only don't they have it pre-installed, but the upgrade is no longer free. I think it's probably still a good deal anyway even if I have to pay $100 to get the new features, but I'm not thrilled they discontinued the promo. Nor am I thrilled that their website is misleadingly still saying "Buy a new Denon AVR-4308CI or AVR-3808CI today and receive a free feature package." It also says that offer "is" good until April 30, but the text that says "buy today and get it free" is in a more prominent white text on black background, while the text that says it's through April 30 only is in a blue that doesn't stand out as much. I emailed them to ask which is correct -- through April 30, or "buy today and get it free," and they confirmed the deal has expired.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16449047
> 
> 
> Did you hit zone select on the remote first?



absolutely. It (the 3808) switches into zone 2, but no sound outputs when I hit the the input for my apple tv (which is know is playing and fine because it was playing in zone 1).


again, it's an optical connection, so HDMI isn't the problem.


As soon as I went back on to the CPU and switched zone 2 to "apple tv" there it was fine.


Why selecting a different input on the remote doesn't override the cpu selection is what I'm not understanding.


Theroretically, if my i-net was down, I would never be able to get zone 2 back?


nuts.


James


----------



## mastermaybe

now I'm trying it and it seems to be working. If I select appletv on the cpu, I can override the input by selecting an alternative input on the remote (like directv).



odd. odd. odd.


James


----------



## mastermaybe

Got another harmony one question for those using zone 2 and/or 3.


For the life of me, I cannot get a mute function since I "re-made" my 3808 on my harmony. I know I used to have it.


In either the "standard" and additional button area, it doesn't even show up as an option in the drop down menu. Nowhere to be found. You'd think it would be the default function for the damn "mute" button?! NO dice. I reset to the default settings and it was still nowhere to be found.


more strangeness...any ideas?


James


----------



## mastermaybe

just "learned" the mute command on both zones, but of course it was odd that it wasn't already on the list with a unit as popular as the 3808.


James


----------



## jcdammeyer

On my network router which assigns the IP #, the DENON 3808 shows up with a name '0005CD14080E' which is the same as the MAC ID.


I'd really like to see it identified as DENON-3808CI


Does anyone know how to change this?


Thanks

John


----------



## dwhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkrodgers* /forum/post/16449359
> 
> 
> Not only don't they have it pre-installed, but the upgrade is no longer free. I think it's probably still a good deal anyway even if I have to pay $100 to get the new features, but I'm not thrilled they discontinued the promo. Nor am I thrilled that their website is misleadingly still saying "Buy a new Denon AVR-4308CI or AVR-3808CI today and receive a free feature package." It also says that offer "is" good until April 30, but the text that says "buy today and get it free" is in a more prominent white text on black background, while the text that says it's through April 30 only is in a blue that doesn't stand out as much. I emailed them to ask which is correct -- through April 30, or "buy today and get it free," and they confirmed the deal has expired.



The free upgrade appears to still work as long as you put in say 4/30/09 as purchase date. I was unable to get validated when entering a 5/09 date.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16426585
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm having a problem. I've got two Denon receivers in the same room; a 3808 connected to my home theater, and a 3300 connected to my PC. When I use the 3808 remote, it always affects the 3300 as well.
> 
> *I need to get the 3808 remote ID set to 2.* I can do it on the receiver, but I can't figure out how to get the remote to send signals for ID 2. Can anyone help? The manual was pretty useless, as its instructions did not work.
> 
> 
> Alternatively, does anyone know of a universal remote that can act as remote ID 2? I haven't really looked into it, since I'd rather just get the Denon remote set to ID 2.



After a year of trying to figure this out by reading online, I gave up.


My second Denon AVR is powering the zone 2 distributed audio, and it was affected by the 3808 remote. Since I use in-wall VC's to control volume for the DA, and I never have a need to adjust the AVR volume, I just put a piece of black electrical tape over the 2nd AVR's IR receiver. Problem solved, for now.










If you do end up figuring this out, I'd be interested to see how it's done.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwhat* /forum/post/16449828
> 
> 
> The free upgrade appears to still work as long as you put in say 4/30/09 as purchase date. I was unable to get validated when entering a 5/09 date.



Perhaps I'm missing something here, but the "free upgrade" process that I've seen on the Denon website involves purchasing the $100 upgrade then submitting a rebate form (with proof of purchase, so "entering" some phony date is not possible). Is/was there a truly "free" approach to this upgrade (i.e., not via a rebate) that I am not aware of?


----------



## dwhat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16450235
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something here, but the "free upgrade" process that I've seen on the Denon website involves purchasing the $100 upgrade then submitting a rebate form (with proof of purchase, so "entering" some phony date is not possible). Is/was there a truly "free" approach to this upgrade (i.e., not via a rebate) that I am not aware of?



I assumed I would be prompted for payment at some point so I originally entered my serial number, mac address, and a 5/09 date. The form then gave a validation error (forget exact wording); tried couple times; then used 4/30/09 for purchase date. That worked and next screen prompted for name, email, and upgrade ID from receiver. After submission I received the completed registration screen. No payment was requested.


I just did the upgrade to receiver and it appears to be latest and greatest. I don't have connected in HT yet, but rhapsody is operational and I see the new audyssey features in web interface.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/16449812
> 
> 
> On my network router which assigns the IP #, the DENON 3808 shows up with a name '0005CD14080E' which is the same as the MAC ID.
> 
> 
> I'd really like to see it identified as DENON-3808CI



Can't you change this using the web interface of the router? On all the routers that I've come across, the web interfaces have allowed me to rename connected devices.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16449397
> 
> 
> now I'm trying it and it seems to be working. If I select appletv on the cpu, I can override the input by selecting an alternative input on the remote (like directv).
> 
> 
> 
> odd. odd. odd.
> 
> 
> James



All of that and it's operator error.


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennyjammin* /forum/post/16448852
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808ci from Amazon. So far I can't upgrade the firmware or get my Audyssey upgrades. Website keeps saying "Your supplied information appears to have errors as we could not validate this for the upgrade, please verify, correct and resubmit." I called their 1 800 # and they are now closed for the day. Extremely annoying.



I also got my 3808 from Amazon. I got the same error for a couple of days but then I tried again in 3 or 4 days after I got the unit...and it worked. I didn't have to call.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/16449915
> 
> 
> After a year of trying to figure this out by reading online, I gave up.
> 
> 
> My second Denon AVR is powering the zone 2 distributed audio, and it was affected by the 3808 remote. Since I use in-wall VC's to control volume for the DA, and I never have a need to adjust the AVR volume, I just put a piece of black electrical tape over the 2nd AVR's IR receiver. Problem solved, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do end up figuring this out, I'd be interested to see how it's done.



If I understand the problem correctly, it sounds like you need to change the remote address so that it only affects the 3808. If you tried to change the address, you were changing it for both receivers at the same time. By using the tape or unplugging the second receiver, you should be able to change the address for only the 3808.


----------



## ted_b




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/16451078
> 
> 
> I also got my 3808 from Amazon. I got the same error for a couple of days but then I tried again in 3 or 4 days after I got the unit...and it worked. I didn't have to call.



I just went through the same process. Here's what Denon support told me (then later did for me):


First, make sure you try a fw update (regardless of whether you need one) just so your 3808 gets read by the Denon server. (Note: While you're at it try doing the "Add New Feature" upgrade; it will inform you that you haven't purchased it, but it will give you an Upgrade ID, which is required/useful in step 3. Then try waiting 24 hours before using the web form again. That's how it's suppose to work......


Me? I tried that but after 24 hrs still no luck. So i called Denon back and got a very helpful person who walked my info through the IT Dept and got me activated in about an hour. I ran the upgrade as soon as i got his email, and viola, a 15 minute update and I'm there. Denon support was very helpful. Use the 1-800 number that shows on the error message online, then hit "1", then "1" again. Make sure you have the s/n, MAC address, purchase date AND upgrade ID available for the CS person.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gye* /forum/post/16451078
> 
> 
> I also got my 3808 from Amazon. I got the same error for a couple of days but then I tried again in 3 or 4 days after I got the unit...and it worked. I didn't have to call.



I guess I was lucky; I got mine from Amazon at the end of April, and I didn't have any problems with the upgrade whatsoever. It may have helped that I'd already registered the unit online a couple of days before I tried the upgrade, but I don't know. All I know is that it worked.


----------



## Duffinator

Ted, Thanks for the info.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dwhat* /forum/post/16450297
> 
> 
> I assumed I would be prompted for payment at some point so I originally entered my serial number, mac address, and a 5/09 date. The form then gave a validation error (forget exact wording); tried couple times; then used 4/30/09 for purchase date. That worked and next screen prompted for name, email, and upgrade ID from receiver. After submission I received the completed registration screen. No payment was requested....



WOW







, though definitely strange given what the website's instructions would indicate. You would think Denon wouldn't leave a hole like this in their system. I hope they don't plug it soon (and that no Denon employees are reading this). Need to purchase the 3808 sooner than later and hope for the best. Thanks for the info - *has any others found this free backdoor to the 3808/4808 Audyssey upgrade?*


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16442440
> 
> 
> I'm running my 3808 without a sub and the bass is awesome. When you ran audyssey setup did you tell it there is no sub? Have you got impedance set correctly on avr (6 ohm based on specs for your speakers)? Make sure there's no compression settings turned on (eg midnight setting or similar) which reduces dynamic range.
> 
> 
> What sources are you using that don't have good base?



How do you set the impedance?


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16451427
> 
> 
> If I understand the problem correctly, it sounds like you need to change the remote address so that it only affects the 3808. If you tried to change the address, you were changing it for both receivers at the same time. By using the tape or unplugging the second receiver, you should be able to change the address for only the 3808.



Unfortunately, it doesn't quite work that way. I can set the 3808 to ID 2 with its menus, but the remote control will still send commands for ID 1. There's supposed to be a way to get the remote to send commands for ID 2, but the instructions in the manual don't seem to work.


I was really hoping someone here would know how, but it seems like nobody does.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16452495
> 
> 
> How do you set the impedance?



Denon doesn't use any impedance selector switches, he must have been thinking of other brands (e.g. Yamaha or Onkyo).


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16453965
> 
> 
> Denon doesn't use any impedance selector switches, he must have been thinking of other brands (e.g. Yamaha or Onkyo).



Thanks, I thought I was crazy. I even pulled up the manual.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16442440
> 
> 
> I'm running my 3808 without a sub and the bass is awesome. When you ran audyssey setup did you tell it there is no sub? Have you got impedance set correctly on avr (6 ohm based on specs for your speakers)? Make sure there's no compression settings turned on (eg midnight setting or similar) which reduces dynamic range.
> 
> 
> What sources are you using that don't have good base?




Ok, I've sources some test tones to see what I am getting. I'm not sure if this test means anything, but, playing test tones I can hear a slight rumbling at 20Hz and more of a tone at 30Hz, albeit, with low volume (as in, it does not seem as loud compared to tones up in the 40Hz's)..


So.... Does this mean anything? It would appear that the 3808 is not filtering the low Hz.. So it must be that I have an expectation of more bass with my new setup and my perception is biased because of that (?)...


Oh well. I guess I need to borrow a sub of someone to see if it fixes my perceived issue.


Cheers.


----------



## bennyjammin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ted_b* /forum/post/16451650
> 
> 
> I just went through the same process. Here's what Denon support told me (then later did for me):
> 
> 
> First, make sure you try a fw update (regardless of whether you need one) just so your 3808 gets read by the Denon server. (Note: While you're at it try doing the "Add New Feature" upgrade; it will inform you that you haven't purchased it, but it will give you an Upgrade ID, which is required/useful in step 3. Then try waiting 24 hours before using the web form again. That's how it's suppose to work......
> 
> 
> Me? I tried that but after 24 hrs still no luck. So i called Denon back and got a very helpful person who walked my info through the IT Dept and got me activated in about an hour. I ran the upgrade as soon as i got his email, and viola, a 15 minute update and I'm there. Denon support was very helpful. Use the 1-800 number that shows on the error message online, then hit "1", then "1" again. Make sure you have the s/n, MAC address, purchase date AND upgrade ID available for the CS person.



I was told the same thing-- that I would need to update my firmware so that the server would read my unit. So I did this, got my upgrade ID, and the webform still does not work. I'll give it 24 hours like you said, but this is turning into a big time PITA. I can't hook mine up to my speakers and actually enjoy the unit, since my ethernet connection is in a different room. At least I'll only go through this once (hopefully).


ETA: I have "EU" next to my serial # on the box. Did I get a European model?


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16450888
> 
> 
> All of that and it's operator error.



Really? Operator error? Interesting how you made such a deduction from the information provided and THEN decided to chide someone rather than provide the "solution". Really in the spirit of the forum- awesome.


Enlighten me. Because after continuing with it a bit more, it still occurs here and there.


MOST of the time the REMOTE WILL override the cpu command. SOMETIMES though, it won't, and I have to change the input on the cpu in order to regain zone 2 functionality. The CPU maintains i-net connectivity (not that it should matter anyway) all the while.



Clearly, an operator error.







The process seems to be pretty straight-forward, so I can't wait to see the error of my dunderheaded ways.

BTW, if your "operator error" is the assumption that I'm not choosing "zone 2" on the remote before selecting an input, you're wrong, as I've already stated that I first SELECT zone 2, then the input. Again, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


It's really not an issue- I do not plan on using it anyway, as it doesn't seem to provide any functionality I either need or want at this point.



James


----------



## BOB HAN

I know I read about this question, but now can't find it.


If I have the 3808 in stand-by mode, will it pass the signal from my DVR thru the 3808 to the TV if the 3808 is set at pass thru? Or does the full ON button need to be on?


If it will pass my signal in stand-by, then I think I can run 1 HDMI cable from DVR to the Denon and then to the TV and use my TV speakers without having the 3808 in the full on position. If not, then I need to run a set of component cables from the DVR to the TV in order to watch it without the Denon in full ON mode.


Thanks for your help. I just got it yesterday, put in my serial number and no luck on the feature pack upgrade on the Denon site. Now I have to call in and see what gives. It was purchased from Amazon so it should qualify.


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/16449915
> 
> 
> After a year of trying to figure this out by reading online, I gave up.
> 
> 
> My second Denon AVR is powering the zone 2 distributed audio, and it was affected by the 3808 remote. Since I use in-wall VC's to control volume for the DA, and I never have a need to adjust the AVR volume, I just put a piece of black electrical tape over the 2nd AVR's IR receiver. Problem solved, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do end up figuring this out, I'd be interested to see how it's done.



Go to Page 62 of the Denon 3808 manual. You will see that the remote needs to have a different code set/programmed for each of the four remote ID's. It explains pretty well what to do, so get that tape off of there.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16456823
> 
> 
> I know I read about this question, but now can't find it.
> 
> 
> If I have the 3808 in stand-by mode, will it pass the signal from my DVR thru the 3808 to the TV if the 3808 is set at pass thru? Or does the full ON button need to be on?



AFAIK it will only do this after the feature pack update, you need to have the HDMI CEC Control feature enabled which is part of the update to the '09 model firmware (along with Dynamic EQ/Vol).


----------



## avatar9

Hey Batpig,


First let me say your material on the denon is very helpful, and I truly thank you for your helpful advice on these forums. But, in your "Denon to English Dictionary" you claim the processor chips in these amps are mostly a gimmick and I must disagree. I use a Sharp 1080p data projector mostly to achieve enough brightness for not so much money >3000 lumens. In fact the projector and 84" Focupix screen from HTDepot altogether runs about $800, which is excellent and allows me to spend considerably more of my HT budget for the AVR and speakers, which I feel is most important for great HT.

The Denon 3808 does a great job of being my upconverter for Wii, and my 720p laptop I use in my HT. The processor Denon chose seems to be old and low rated yet my HK 354 had the Faroudja Cinema chip and it sucked, I mean my wife and I really can tell the Denon does a better job at upconverting than the HK(no more lines in the fast movement). Truly is no contest, anyways sorry for rambling, but I believe a lot more people could and probably do take advantage of these chips to upconvert to a monitor or projector that has no scaler. Also don't we all love a fancy GUI that these chips make possible.

Again just wanted to point something out from my perspective and am not trying to be rude or disrespectful. Thanks again for for your time in helping to improve everyone's Denon experience including myself.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16457465
> 
> 
> AFAIK it will only do this after the feature pack update, you need to have the HDMI CEC Control feature enabled which is part of the update to the '09 model firmware (along with Dynamic EQ/Vol).



That's a nice feature it that works and I ordered another HDMI cable so if the above works I won't need it. My 3808 safely arrived yesterday but I won't get a chance to install it until Sunday.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16459165
> 
> 
> Again just wanted to point something out from my perspective and am not trying to be rude or disrespectful.



HOW DARE YOU DISRESPECT ME!!!!???







I have wasted many hours when I was supposed to be working on my real job making that website, and I deserve your unequivocal respect for my service!!!












> Quote:
> But, in your "Denon to English Dictionary" you claim the processor chips in these amps are mostly a gimmick and I must disagree.



I do follow up my statement about them being "mostly a gimmick" by saying:



> Quote:
> it is only a useful feature if it does it better than your display!



in your case, using a data projector (which I'm assuming either has no scaler or a poor one) you fall into that category.


I don't want to give off the impression that the video scalers are useless -- there are certainly applications where it can be helpful and the functionality it provides (in being able to send all your video to the TV over one HDMI cable) is great.


The intent of that section of the FAQ is mostly to inform the "newbie" buyer who thinks that they buy one of these receivers with a mediocre scaler solution and think that it will make their SD cable look like HD DVD and their DVD's look like Blu Rays. You'd be amazed how many people post "help me decide?" threads where they say that the 1080p upscaling is one of the most important features they are looking for, without even really understanding what it does and whether or not they really even need that feature.


The whole upscaling thing is a constant source of confusion on these forums, and most people don't understand that their TV is already doing "1080p upscaling" in most situations. The intent was not to state that the scalers in the Denons are useless -- just to inform people and keep their expectations in line with reality, and help cut through the marketing babble.


----------



## dlechner

Ooohhh, this is a great time to ask my question before sending this off to Denon. This is an excerpt from an e-mail I am going to send to Denon:


I love this unit but I have run into a couple of things that maybe you could help me out with. First would be the video going through the receiver. Specifically an HDMI signal (From my Direct TV box and XBOX 360) into the 3808ci and out to my Sony XBR LCD. When I have the Direct TV hooked up directly to my Sony via component (not through the Denon) the HD quality is very good. When I use the receiver (hey who doesn't like watching HD with awesome sound), the picture is blurred. I don't notice it as much when there is actual video, more so with the Direct TV menu. It is VERY blurred compared to a direct connection when I go through the receiver. I can compare the two quite easily with my Harmony remote. Is there something I can do to fix this? The reason that I am REALLY concerned is due to the fact that I don't think that I am getting the image quality that I should be from either my Direct TV HD or my Sony BD player


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16459386
> 
> 
> HOW DARE YOU DISRESPECT ME!!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have wasted many hours when I was supposed to be working on my real job making that website, and I deserve your unequivocal respect for my service!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do follow up my statement about them being "mostly a gimmick" by saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your case, using a data projector (which I'm assuming either has no scaler or a poor one) you fall into that category.
> 
> 
> I don't want to give off the impression that the video scalers are useless -- there are certainly applications where it can be helpful and the functionality it provides (in being able to send all your video to the TV over one HDMI cable) is great.
> 
> 
> The intent of that section of the FAQ is mostly to inform the "newbie" buyer who thinks that they buy one of these receivers with a mediocre scaler solution and think that it will make their SD cable look like HD DVD and their DVD's look like Blu Rays. You'd be amazed how many people post "help me decide?" threads where they say that the 1080p upscaling is one of the most important features they are looking for, without even really understanding what it does and whether or not they really even need that feature.
> 
> 
> The whole upscaling thing is a constant source of confusion on these forums, and most people don't understand that their TV is already doing "1080p upscaling" in most situations. The intent was not to state that the scalers in the Denons are useless -- just to inform people and keep their expectations in line with reality, and help cut through the marketing babble.




I, after rereading your section, agree you are correct, and you do make a good point. But, I still think Denon made a lesser Faroudja chip work better than HK made the top of the line Faroudja work. So we can agree Denon rocks!!! I've tried the Pio VSX03 and HK's 354 in my setup so I am speaking from experience(thanks BB







).

BTW I am in sd as well UTC area to be precise, later.


----------



## hethspd

Hi everyone. I've been trying to find an answer to the following question for weeks without any success.


Does the OSD for the AVR-3808CI have the capability to display east asian fonts? I know that the Japanese equivalent (AVC-3808) is one of the first Denon receivers that is able to display Japanese fonts. I am especially interested in this feature so I can properly display Japanese songs on the OSD when connecting an iPod or streaming songs from my PC. I know that the cheaper Denons that have the Commodore64 style GUI don't have this capability, and I am really really hoping that the AVR-3808CI is different.


Thanks for any advice in advance!!


----------



## avatar9

Mine, 3808CI only has english/french but I am sure there must be overseas models that have other language options. Just call Denon 1-800-497-8921. Good Luck.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/16459624
> 
> 
> When I have the Direct TV hooked up directly to my Sony via component (not through the Denon) the HD quality is very good. When I use the receiver (hey who doesn't like watching HD with awesome sound), the picture is blurred.



have you turned off the HDMI > HDMI processing? you should be able to defeat the processor and get perfect HDMI passthrough.


also, since you are using two different video inputs on your TV, make sure that you are using the same video settings! If your component input is on STANDARD and the HDMI input is on MOVIE or whatever, the pictures of course will look different!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16460026
> 
> 
> BTW I am in sd as well UTC area to be precise, later.



nice, I grew up in University City, spent many hours of my youth loitering in UTC


----------



## avatar9

Remember when the mall had the arcade? Those were the days. Back to Denon stuff.


----------



## batpig

hell yeah I remember... I used to work at the Swensen's ice cream there in high school







right next to Hot Dog on a Stick


----------



## dlechner

HDMI processsing on the 3808? If so, I believe that I have. If you are saying the I/P Scaler then yes it is off. I have been reading manuals and your guide and I dont see anywhere that it states where to turn of the HDMI processing. My intentions ARE to have the HDMI just pass through and use the 3808 to process only the sound.


The processing on the TV is the same on both. I calibrated them to be identical. I will review them again when I get home though.


Thanks a ton for your reply!


Dave


----------



## avatar9

Sorry to keep it going, but I just asked my wife last Saturday if she remembers Swensen's.


----------



## windsurfdog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16460266
> 
> 
> hell yeah I remember... I used to work at the Swensen's ice cream there in high school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right next to Hot Dog on a Stick



Wasn't that right across the way from "Pizza in a Cup"?...


----------



## porieux

I've been waiting for a good deal on these for a while. Is this model officially discontinued now?


Is the Amazon price the best deal going?

Wish I hadn't missed the Blu-Ray player deal, I could have used one.


----------



## tingham




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16462413
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for a good deal on these for a while. Is this model officially discontinued now?
> 
> 
> Is the Amazon price the best deal going?
> 
> Wish I hadn't missed the Blu-Ray player deal, I could have used one.



They just opened a 6th Ave. in my area and they are having a grand opening sale for the 3808CI...$987.65. You might want to give them a call and see if you can get it for that price. The add expires tomorrow.


Edit..btw, does anyone know if the Dynamic Eq/Vol upgrade is free for this AVR? I found something online, but it states you must purchase the avr before 4/30/09 for the free upgrade. Any info on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tingham* /forum/post/16462809
> 
> 
> ...btw, does anyone know if the Dynamic Eq/Vol upgrade is free for this AVR? I found something online, but it states you must purchase the avr before 4/30/09 for the free upgrade. Any info on this would be much appreciated....



I confirmed with Denon that the free offer (a rebate) has expired and they have no intention of renewing it (at least when I spoke to them a week ago). HOWEVER, there may be a back door to the deal as is discussed in posts #14504+ starting on the previous page of this thread. If you or anyone else finds out more about this, report it here and we'll be part of a conspiracy....


----------



## thebesthereis

I just ordered my 3808CI from Electronics Expo (1027.99 no tax & free shipping) on Tuesday and it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, Friday May 15th. *holds breathe* Now, I have to take a day off of work to receive it, which I don't mind since I will have most of the weekend to set it up and tweak.










I hope the lazy UPS monkeys actually ATTEMPT a delivery this time and not reschedule the delivery for a time more convenient for them.










As the Kelly Clarkson song goes;

"A moment like this, some people wait a lifetime

for a moment like this!"










I'm going to try that feature pack upgrade "workaround" and report back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hethspd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16460142
> 
> 
> Mine, 3808CI only has english/french but I am sure there must be overseas models that have other language options. Just call Denon 1-800-497-8921. Good Luck.



Well, the thing is I don't really care about the language option for the GUI itself, since I'll leave it set to English anyways. I'm more concerned about the unit's capability to correctly display non-ASCII ID3 tag information for MP3s that are being streamed in. Does this make sense?


----------



## BOB HAN

Where in the set-up do you enable CEC? Also, where do I find the set-up for dynamic eq/Vol in set-up? I don't see anything in the GUi or manual? I have the upgrade package installed but cannot find these features. Thanks for your help.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16457465
> 
> 
> AFAIK it will only do this after the feature pack update, you need to have the HDMI CEC Control feature enabled which is part of the update to the '09 model firmware (along with Dynamic EQ/Vol).


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16463980
> 
> 
> Where in the set-up do you enable CEC? Also, where do I find the set-up for dynamic eq/Vol in set-up? I don't see anything in the GUi or manual? I have the upgrade package installed but cannot find these features. Thanks for your help.


*Enabling CEC*

Manual Setup -> HDMI Set up -> HDMI Control -> Control -> On












There's an addendum to the manual for the functions added by the feature upgrade at:
http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-4308_38...dum-E_008B.pdf


----------



## clax170

I just bought an airport express. It's hooked up onto my network, however, when I plug in the ethernet cable to the denon I can't play internet radio. It says "network problem". when it's hardwired in, works fine. Any idea?



Also, I have a mini jack 3.5mm to stereo (left/right) cable, plugged into the ipod back. It does not play any music from itunes. it will play when plugged into my ipod though. Again, anyone have any ideas?


thanks

Craig


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16457465
> 
> 
> AFAIK it will only do this after the feature pack update, you need to have the HDMI CEC Control feature enabled which is part of the update to the '09 model firmware (along with Dynamic EQ/Vol).



I haven't been able to find additional information on the HDMI pass through with the receiver in stand by mode. When you say "feature pack update" do you mean the Audyssey upgrade or just the current software update? Will my just purchased 3808 have this out of the box? I hope to have enough time to at least get it connected in my HT this evening and if this works I won't need an extra component/audio cable. I have a DTV HR 20-100 and will run HDMI through the 3808 and component/audio directly to my 58" Panasonic plasma. I do this so I don't have to turn on all the equipment if I just want to catch the news in the morning when getting ready for work. It would be nice not to have to use the extra component/audio cable.


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16465733
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to find additional information on the HDMI pass through with the receiver in stand by mode. When you say "feature pack update" do you mean the Audyssey upgrade or just the current software update? Will my just purchased 3808 have this out of the box? I hope to have enough time to at least get it connected in my HT this evening and if this works I won't need an extra component/audio cable. I have a DTV HR 20-100 and will run HDMI through the 3808 and component/audio directly to my 58" Panasonic plasma. I do this so I don't have to turn on all the equipment if I just want to catch the news in the morning when getting ready for work. It would be nice not to have to use the extra component/audio cable.



You need to have this:
http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/ 


It is free for those who purchased the unit before April 30.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16465733
> 
> 
> Will my just purchased 3808 have this out of the box?



No; in another thread, someone spoke with Denon support and they stated that units will not be coming from the factory with the new feature pack installed.


My unit, which I just purchased from Amazon at the end of last month (4/25), did not come with it installed; I was able to upgrade it just fine.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16465939
> 
> 
> No; in another thread, someone spoke with Denon support and they stated that units will not be coming from the factory with the new feature pack installed....



That'd be me and that'd be what they said....










BTW - Did you pay for the upgrade and send in a rebate form, or did the Denon website merely provide you the upgrade free-of-charge (based on entering the 4/25/09 purchase date)?


----------



## phantom52

They are on sale this weekend at J&R.

http://www.jr.com/denon-avr3808ci-re...DNN_AVR3808CI/


----------



## ghook2020

Just got my new Oppo BDP-83 player, and tossed in an SACD of Beethoven's 5th recoded in 5.0.


Am using Direct mode, and the player is bitstreaming DSD.


All 5 of my speakers are small, and I have the subwoofer set to LFE+Main with an 80hz crossover.


Not getting any sound from the subwoofer.










Had thought that this would be analogous to 2.0 cd recordings where in Direct mode I need to set my 2ch subwoofer setting to LFE+Main to get subwoofer sound, but that is not apparently the case.


Also, SACD's recorded in 5.1 are not a problem.


Would appreciate any advice you can provide!


Thanks.


Hook


----------



## jakewash

Speakers set to small makes the LFE + Main setting inconsequential so the crossover is always active, you should have bass to the sub no matter what.


But direct mode is for 2 channel listening, take the 3808 out of direct mode.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16466777
> 
> 
> Just got my new Oppo BDP-83 player, and tossed in an SACD of Beethoven's 5th recoded in 5.0.
> 
> 
> Am using Direct mode, and the player is bitstreaming DSD.
> 
> 
> All 5 of my speakers are small, and I have the subwoofer set to LFE+Main with an 80hz crossover.
> 
> 
> Not getting any sound from the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had thought that this would be analogous to 2.0 cd recordings where in Direct mode I need to set my 2ch subwoofer setting to LFE+Main to get subwoofer sound, but that is not apparently the case.
> 
> 
> Also, SACD's recorded in 5.1 are not a problem.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any advice you can provide!
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Hook



I could be mistaken, but Direct mode of a DSD or PCM stream means no Bass Management, therefore a 5.0 disc will not have anything sent to the sub. Yu need to toggle to Multichannel In to get BM active.


Brian


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> But direct mode is for 2 channel listening, take the 3808 out of direct mode.



not necessarily, there is a MultiCH DIRECT mode which is analogous to the 2CH DIRECT mode (no processing, no tone controls, no bass management). It's intended for "pure" reproduction of multichannel music (exactly analogous to DIRECT mode for 2ch music).


In DIRECT modes the small/large designation is meaningless, there is no bass management and what comes in on that channel goes out on that channel. In 2-channel you can get around this by setting it to "LFE+MAIN" in the 2CH DIRECT/STEREO menu, which makes the sub produce "double bass" of what the mains are getting.


I don't know why it's not working in MULTICH DIRECT mode for ghook. ghook -- have you tried having the Oppo decode to PCM first? And then using MULTICH DIRECT? The "DSD Direct" thing may be the problem as BGLeduc notes.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16466309
> 
> 
> They are on sale this weekend at J&R....



A number of the authorized Denon on-line retailers today reduced the price to about $999 (maybe there's been some incentive from Denon). Some are indicating that this is for a limited time, while others look like the new price for now. The question is...will this downward trend continue or is that it (mister cheapo here







...still hoping to make up the $100 on the missed free Audyssey upgrade







)?


----------



## ghook2020

Guys - thanks for the replies.


It is not a DSD versus PCM thing. No difference there.


Definitely a multichannel Direct-mode thing. If I switch mode to Standard, no problem. I get bass management (and room correction, etc.). But Direct multichannel mode does not seem to work the same as 2ch Direct mode with respect to the LFE+Main setting.


Not a big deal -- I like what Audyssey has done for room. Just kinda curious why the two Direct modes seem to work differently. Would appreciate it if any of you own a 5.0 SACD recording and can confirm what I'm hearing.


Thanks!


Hook


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16448950
> 
> 
> boy guys, I have to say I'm still upset over what happened with the i-net control of my 3808, makes me want to never touch it again.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping someone can explain to me just what happened, but again: I could not, under any circumstances, get zone 2 and 3 to work with any source until I went back online and switched the input source on the respective zones.
> 
> 
> Why in the world wouldn't my selection via the harmony over-ride the cpu input selection just like it does with volume control, mute, etc?
> 
> 
> I really want to understand what went on. Does anyone have an idea?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> James




Did you try the denon remote? Maybe the Harmony DB is wrong


----------



## Floyd05

Hello all. I am new to the thread, so I will be more than happy to take constructive criticism. So if I change the gain on the sub after audyssey setup, I should try to get the gain to the original position and restore set-up(as previously read)? I also read the audyssey thread and saw that by changing it, audyssey would have no knowledge of this. Does that mean it actually defeats audyssey? And also from now on I should change the sub level on the receiver itself, by changing the CHANNEL LEVEL(say from -2.5 to +1.0) to get more bass when needed?


----------



## batpig

yes, after running Audyssey don't touch the knobs on your sub. It won't "defeat" Audyssey, as there is no way the AVR can know that you have fiddled with the knobs... but the changes will reduce the effectiveness of the results as Audyssey has optimized the levels, EQ filters, phase/delay, etc. for how the sub was set when you ran Auto Setup.


So after running Auto Setup, any changes you make should be done *in the receiver* using the digital controls. You won't screw up any of the calibration, and if you don't like your changes you can always revert back to the way it was by using the RESTORE function.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16467124
> 
> 
> Guys - thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> It is not a DSD versus PCM thing. No difference there.
> 
> 
> Definitely a multichannel Direct-mode thing. If I switch mode to Standard, no problem. I get bass management (and room correction, etc.). But Direct multichannel mode does not seem to work the same as 2ch Direct mode with respect to the LFE+Main setting.
> 
> 
> Not a big deal -- I like what Audyssey has done for room. Just kinda curious why the two Direct modes seem to work differently. Would appreciate it if any of you own a 5.0 SACD recording and can confirm what I'm hearing.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Hook



No need to confirm. What you are seeing is what the documentation says will happen.


Denon decided to give us the option of straight stereo or 2.1. Don't know why, but that is what they gave us.


They did not give us the ability to engage the sub for stuff in MC or DSD Direct mode, so you get exactly what is on each track.


Having said that, what are you going for here? Maybe I am just not getting my head around what you are asking.


If you want to be able to use the sub for 5.0 DSD, that means bass management, and you would need to convert to PCM. And that is exactly what happens in Standard Mode, as you observed.


There are some users that prefer to keep DSD as DSD. The 3808 lets that happen, but at the expense of no bass management and no Audessey.


Brian


----------



## Floyd05

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16467636
> 
> 
> No need to confirm. What you are seeing is what the documentation says will happen.
> 
> 
> Denon decided to give us the option of straight stereo or 2.1. Don't know why, but that is what they gave us.
> 
> 
> They did not give us the ability to engage the sub for stuff in MC Direct mode, so you get exactly what is on each track.
> 
> 
> Having said that, what are you going for here? Maybe I am just not getting me head around what you are asking.
> 
> 
> If you want to be able to use the sub for 5.0 DSD, that means bass management, and you would need to convert to PCM. And that is exactly what happens in Standard Mode, as you observed.
> 
> 
> There are some users that prefer to keep DSD as DSD. The 3808 lets that happen, but at the expense of no bass management and no Audessey.
> 
> 
> Brian




Uh Sorry..Not quite so.


I just put a multichannel SACD in my OPPO 980H. It sends DSD to my 3808 where it is converted to PCM and processed by Audyssey/Bass management etc. and then converted to analog for output. It has to happen that way.


Direct mode is not good for your set up if all your speakers are "small". There is no point if your two main speakers cant do "full range". Just listen in normal multichannel mode and enjoy.


Steve


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16467819
> 
> 
> Uh Sorry..Not quite so.
> 
> 
> I just put a multichannel SACD in my OPPO 980H. It sends DSD to my 3808 where it is converted to PCM and processed by Audyssey/Bass management etc. and then converted to analog for output. It has to happen that way.
> 
> 
> Direct mode is not good for your set up if all your speakers are "small". There is no point if your two main speakers cant do "full range". Just listen in normal multichannel mode and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Steve



OK, sorry. I am clearly not getting what your goal is here.


You asked about a 5.0 DSD recording in Direct mode. If your 3808 is getting a DSD signal and Direct Mode is selected, there is no BM, Audessey, etc. The front panel will say DSD Direct.


If you ARE using Audessey and BM, then you are no longer in DSD; it is converted to PCM.


Yes, Direct Mode is designed for purists with 5 (or more) full range speakers and a sub.


But anyway, carry on. Someone else can try to suss out the issue. Batpig is the acknowledged 3808/Denon guru... I will stand back and hopefully he can sort this put.


Brian


----------



## iramack

I am not the OP here. I just offered my thoughts on the OP's and others original comments. And Direct mode is for people with high quality full range front L&R speakers as it does stereo or stereo.1


Steve


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Actually I get a bit confused with DSD for SACD and how to setup the Denon. I also have my 3808 in Direct Mode. Some flag from the SACD turns on mutli-channel DSD as that is how I have the SACD output set in my SACD player. Since it is also my SD-DVD player when playing sd-dvd then my Denon sets to Dolby Digital, DTS, etc., based on the audio codec of the sd-dvd.


----------



## McGoogan

Not trying to change the format of the thread here, but wanted to get some opinions from some of you fellow Denon-users regarding display units.


Been using a 42" Panny (that is only 1080i) with my 3808..

I'd love to get some Private Messages, on what others are pairing

with their DENON???? What do you love, hate, etc..



thanks


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16467954
> 
> 
> OK, sorry. I am clearly not getting what your goal is here.
> 
> 
> You asked about a 5.0 DSD recording in Direct mode. If your 3808 is getting a DSD signal and Direct Mode is selected, there is no BM, Audessey, etc. The front panel will say DSD Direct.
> 
> 
> If you ARE using Audessey and BM, then you are no longer in DSD; it is converted to PCM.
> 
> 
> Yes, Direct Mode is designed for purists with 5 (or more) full range speakers and a sub.
> 
> 
> But anyway, carry on. Someone else can try to suss out the issue. Batpig is the acknowledged 3808/Denon guru... I will stand back and hopefully he can sort this put.
> 
> 
> Brian



My goal was to do some a/b comparison to determine how a 5.0 SACD sounded between Direct and Standard modes.


I have compared how 2.0 CD's sound between Direct and Stereo modes, but have always had to switch my 2ch subwoofer setting from LFE to LFE+Main to get a fair comparison. To my ears, the Audyssey EQ and Denon bass management often sound better, but I sometimes check just to be sure.


Given my speakers are small, is the prevailing opinion that using Direct mode for 2.0 CDs and setting 2ch subwoofer to LFE+Main a dumb thing to do?


Anyway, tried to do the same a/b compare with a 5.0 SACD, and found that changing the multichannel subwoofer setting from LFE to LFE+Main did not result in any bass being sent to the subwoofer. So there was no way to really compare Direct with Standard modes.


Again, not a big deal here. Just found it curious that I could force bass intended for the mains to go to my sub in 2ch mode, but not in multichannel mode, and wondered if I was overlooking something.


Regards,


Hook


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16467954
> 
> 
> But anyway, carry on. Someone else can try to suss out the issue. Batpig is the acknowledged 3808/Denon guru... I will stand back and hopefully he can sort this put



Thanks Brian, but I can't be too much of an authority here!







not only do I not own a 3808CI, but I don't use SACD at all so I am only speculating at the operation of DIRECT mode with DSD. I know that it doesn't do bass management with MultiCH PCM though... but I don't have any 5.0 tracks to test.


I believe your thoughts on the matter are correct though.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And Direct mode is for people with high quality full range front L&R speakers as it does stereo or stereo.1



Steve, that is not totally true -- modern HDMI Denons also have a MULTICH DIRECT mode which is analogous to the old 2-channel DIRECT mode (for 2.0 or 2.1 as you say) but is intended for multichannel music with 5 full range speakers.


What is being discussed here is how the bass management behavior of MULTI CH DIRECT differs from standard 2-ch DIRECT mode (where you can "force" the sub to be on by putting it on LFE+MAIN in the 2CH Direct/Stereo menu).... and whether or not there is a difference between "DSD Direct" vs. MULTICH DIRECT with multichannel PCM.


I too am not exactly sure what your point of contention is.... if there is one?


----------



## iramack

No Contention


Just thinking that with all "small "speakers, it seems like just fiddling to be fiddling. The purpose of any direct mode is to get the most "un-processed" clean signal to full range speakers for hyper-critical listening. Most sub/sat speaker systems aren't designed for that. I am also a new owner of this wonderful unit (3808) having just replaced my 3803.

There are many temptations to test drive her capabilities, but when it comes down to what can my system do and do well.........I like to keep it simple and on point. If I listen to a multichannel SACD, I want to hear it in all channels. I can't imagine buying a 5.0 SACD and wanting the .1 derived somehow while I force the downmix to 2.0...............


Just me I guess










Steve


----------



## Gary J

That's fine if there were such a thing as a "full range" speaker that did not benefit from having at least some of the deepest bass frequencies off-loaded.


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16469525
> 
> 
> No Contention
> 
> 
> Just thinking that with all "small "speakers, it seems like just fiddling to be fiddling. The purpose of any direct mode is to get the most "un-processed" clean signal to full range speakers for hyper-critical listening. Most sub/sat speaker systems aren't designed for that. I am also a new owner of this wonderful unit (3808) having just replaced my 3803.
> 
> There are many temptations to test drive her capabilities, but when it comes down to what can my system do and do well.........I like to keep it simple and on point. If I listen to a multichannel SACD, I want to hear it in all channels. I can't imagine buying a 5.0 SACD and wanting the .1 derived somehow while I force the downmix to 2.0...............
> 
> 
> Just me I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Steve -


I do not think that setting subwoofer to LFE+Main forces a downmix of multichannel SACD to 2.0.


I think it simply sends low frequencies to the subwoofer (in addition to the LR and surrounds) based on a user-defined crossover.


My speakers are Axioms (M22s, VP150 and QS4's). Axiom has told me that they are much more well suited to my room (12x17x8) than their full-range M80s.


And of course it is all fiddling. I like fiddling. What's the fun in having all of these cool electronic capabilities if you aren't going to explore which ones suit you? Am having a blast, for example, playing with Dolby PLII for 2ch music, and IMHO, getting great results.










Not trying to pick a fight. To each his own. Enjoy!


Hook


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16467317
> 
> 
> Did you try the denon remote? Maybe the Harmony DB is wrong



thanks, and yeah I have. Same result on each. Works about 80% of the time. Sometimes it (the remote) will switch it fine, other times, forget it. Again, since I don't see a lot of use for it at the moment, I'm going to let it go. Perhaps when control from another room is useful to me, I'll revisit it. But, right now, my settings are fine and my harmony one does everything, so I'm cool.


thanks for the tip, though.


James


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16469525
> 
> 
> If I listen to a multichannel SACD, I want to hear it in all channels. I can't imagine buying a 5.0 SACD and wanting the .1 derived somehow while I force the downmix to 2.0...............



Steve, where are you getting this forced downmix stuff? did you miss the part where there is a MULTICHANNEL direct mode? This discussion has NOTHING to do with 2-channel.... the original question was why the bass management was behaving differently in MULTICHANNEL direct mode.


any discussion about whether it's appropriate or not to use the MultiCH Direct mode is irrelevant -- we are investigating the behavior of the bass management in these modes. If someone has five big speakers and wants to listen to his SACD's in DIRECT mode, so be it.... the OP was just curious why the bass management was behaving the way it was...


----------



## iramack

Sorry.

I haven't yet seen the multichannel direct setting on my 3808. I am so used to the 3803 sending everything to 2 channel when I selected direct or pure direct. I have not gotten to the fancy stuff yet. I will have a look tomorrow.


Til then,


G'night all.


Steve


----------



## batpig

yeah, it's a new thing with HDMI denons since they can now do multichannel PCM. the traditional DIRECT mode is really intended for 2-channel stereo PCM as you say.... you are correct that with other multichannel modes (like DD 5.1, DTS, etc) putting the receiver in DIRECT mode will force a downmix to 2ch, and it really shouldn't be used with anything other than a 2.0 PCM source.


but with multich PCM from SACD players, Blu Ray, PS3 games, HD DVD, etc. you now get to do a MULTICHANNEL direct mode for all the new hi-res multichannel tracks (i.e. let the external source decode and then have the Denon do as little processing as possible for the "purest" possible sound).


There isn't any new button or anything, it's still the "Direct" button. But you have to be receiving a multch PCM input for it to turn on. Apparently the higher Denons which can decode DSD also have a "DSD Direct" mode which is analogous...


----------



## gorman42

Does 3808 decode DSD through HDMI?


----------



## iramack

Yes it does


----------



## gorman42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16471757
> 
> 
> Yes it does



Cool. Thanks for the very quick reply.


----------



## gorman42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBI* /forum/post/15568980
> 
> 
> No. Only found in their flagship 5 series, and the one above it.



100% confirmed? No Dolby Headphone for the 3808?


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gorman42* /forum/post/16471889
> 
> 
> 100% confirmed? No Dolby Headphone for the 3808?



If its in there, it is VERY well hidden, so I would say yes, there is NO Dolby Headphone in the 3808ci.


Brian


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16471102
> 
> 
> yeah, it's a new thing with HDMI denons since they can now do multichannel PCM. the traditional DIRECT mode is really intended for 2-channel stereo PCM as you say.... you are correct that with other multichannel modes (like DD 5.1, DTS, etc) putting the receiver in DIRECT mode will force a downmix to 2ch, and it really shouldn't be used with anything other than a 2.0 PCM source.
> 
> 
> but with multich PCM from SACD players, Blu Ray, PS3 games, HD DVD, etc. you now get to do a MULTICHANNEL direct mode for all the new hi-res multichannel tracks (i.e. let the external source decode and then have the Denon do as little processing as possible for the "purest" possible sound).
> 
> 
> There isn't any new button or anything, it's still the "Direct" button. But you have to be receiving a multch PCM input for it to turn on. Apparently the higher Denons which can decode DSD also have a "DSD Direct" mode which is analogous...



I have been listening to this stuff this morning. Found the DSD Direct mode, confirmed the behaviour mentioned above. It seems funny that we spend all the time setting up Audyssey and getting our room curves just right, and then they give us the option to defeat all of that for the "purest" most un-adulterated "highest fidelity" sound. Meantime, it is kinda fun to have all the options anyone could want to play around with. Going back to the OP's question, in any of the multichannel direct modes (DSD or PCM) if there is no .1 (LFE) channel the sub won't be active. I have no clue why they would do a multichannel mix without the .1 included but perhaps for those without subs?










Steve


----------



## jsmiddleton4

bat...


"DSD Direct"


Mine shows DSD Direct. 3808.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16471983
> 
> 
> I have been listening to this stuff this morning. Found the DSD Direct mode, confirmed the behaviour mentioned above. It seems funny that we spend all the time setting up Audyssey and getting our room curves just right, and then they give us the option to defeat all of that for the "purest" most un-adulterated "highest fidelity" sound. Meantime, it is kinda fun to have all the options anyone could want to play around with. Going back to the OP's question, in any of the multichannel direct modes (DSD or PCM) if there is no .1 (LFE) channel the sub won't be active. I have no clue why they would do a multichannel mix without the .1 included but perhaps for those without subs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



The whole issue of MC Music mixing couple with BM is hugely controversial, mostly stemming from several interrelated issues:


1. There was and is no standard for MC music mixing. There are 3.0, 4.0, 5.0, 5.1, and 6.0 discs out there.


2. Bass management for DVD-A and SACD sources has been problematic from day 1, and remains so.


3. Up until recently, the only way to get true hi-rez MC sound was via analog connections.


Many early SACD/DVD-A players offered no BM at all. And most AVR's and Pre/Pros with MC analog ins offered no BM or other processing. That lead to products like the Outlaw ICBM.


And even with the advent of DSD capable HDMI and DenonLINK, there are _still_ BM issues. Have a look at this thread for some additional info relating to the .1 channel:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147 


The .1 channel was developed for film sound, which normally adheres to a known set of standards for mixing and playback. That is why stuff like Audessey can do what it does for movie sound tracks, and why you rarely hear of BM issues with DTS or Dolby stuff. No such standard exists in music mixing.


Using the 5.0 example, the folks that author discs in 5.0 assume that you either have 5 full range loud speakers, or that you have a system that includes functional BM. In many systems, neither of those two things are true.


To Denon's credit, you can process (or not process, as it where) your DSD of MC PCM anyway you like, but as you say, true direct mode is useless with any x.0 channel discs for users with typical 5.1 systems, because by definition, BM is defeated.


Brian


----------



## cdnbum88

I have a 3 month old 3808ci coming my way next week.


Handful of questions...


1) How do I do a reset to remove the previous owners settings?

2) Here are my components...

Pany 1080i plasma with one HDMI input

Uverse HD box with HDMI

Sony Blu-ray HDMI

Old Sony CD player

My question is around the Uverse box and where to hook that up on the unit? I read in the forum that you need use the optical for audio and not HDMI. Is this true?

3) Since I only have a 1080i, is there anything I need to do for blu-ray play back?


Any other words of wisdom for this simple setup? I will mainly be using this for TV/Movie watching. I have a couple of old DB+ speakers I will setup for zone 2 for 2.1 music listening and then 5.1 for my main zone.


Thanks


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16472075
> 
> 
> The whole issue of MC Music mixing couple with BM is hugely controversial, mostly stemming from several interrelated issues:
> 
> 
> 1. There was and is no standard for MC music mixing. There are 3.0, 4.0, 5.0, 5.1, and 6.0 discs out there.
> 
> 
> 2. Bass management for DVD-A and SACD sources has been problematic from day 1, and remains so.
> 
> 
> 3. Up until recently, the only way to get true hi-rez MC sound was via analog connections.
> 
> 
> Many early SACD/DVD-A players offered no BM at all. And most AVR's and Pre/Pros with MC analog ins offered no BM or other processing. That lead to products like the Outlaw ICBM.
> 
> 
> And even with the advent of DSD capable HDMI and DenonLINK, there are _still_ BM issues. Have a look at this thread for some additional info relating to the .1 channel:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147
> 
> 
> The .1 channel was developed for film sound, which normally adheres to a known set of standards for mixing and playback. That is why stuff like Audessey can do what it does for movie sound tracks, and why you rarely hear of BM issues with DTS or Dolby stuff. No such standard exists in music mixing.
> 
> 
> Using the 5.0 example, the folks that author discs in 5.0 assume that you either have 5 full range loud speakers, or that you have a system that includes functional BM. In many systems, neither of those two things are true.
> 
> 
> To Denon's credit, you can process (or not process, as it where) your DSD of MC PCM anyway you like, but as you say, true direct mode is useless with any x.0 channel discs for users with typical 5.1 systems, because by definition, BM is defeated.
> 
> 
> Brian




Brian -


Thanks for the reply. I know a lot of classical music fans who swear by SACD, but this lack of consistency has got to top the list of why the format has never caught on for mainstream music.


I am getting best results by having my Oppo BDP-83 convert 5.0 DSD to PCM. I set my 3808 to Standard, and my subwoofer to LFE+Main with a crossover of 80hz. Sounds great to me.


I noticed something wierd this morning as I was a/b'ing DSD and PCM. If I let my Oppo send DSD to the Denon, I have no Standard mode menu choice. The Oppo says it is sending DSD. The Denon says it is receiving DSD. But Standard is missing from the menu, and the Denon resorts to Dolby PLII (my new found default for stereo listening). Again, if I let the player convert DSD to PCM, that bitstream gets processed and bass managed as expected.


Saw this same behavior with two different 5.0 classical SACDs. And oh yeah, there is no "down mix" option on the player. The only SACD-related choices are DSD versus PCM.


Not related, but I noticed one other DSD-related thing this morning. Tossed in the "DSD Re-mastered" version of the Stones's "Their Satanic Majesties Request". Note to self: "DSD Remastered" does not mean you are buying an SACD! While it sounded really good, both the Oppo and the 3808 agreed that I had just inserted a CDDA disk!


Hook


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16472764
> 
> 
> I noticed something wierd this morning as I was a/b'ing DSD and PCM. If I let my Oppo send DSD to the Denon, I have no Standard mode menu choice. The Oppo says it is sending DSD. The Denon says it is receiving DSD. But Standard is missing from the menu, and the Denon resorts to Dolby PLII (my new found default for stereo listening). Again, if I let the player convert DSD to PCM, that bitstream gets processed and bass managed as expected.
> 
> 
> Saw this same behavior with two different 5.0 classical SACDs. And oh yeah, there is no "down mix" option on the player. The only SACD-related choices are DSD versus PCM.
> 
> 
> Hook



I will have a look at my rig. I am using DenonLINK from a 3910, so probably not an apples to oranges thing, but I will see what options exist when I am getting a DSD stream.


Brian


----------



## BOB HAN

Well I played around a little with my new 3808 and thought I would start over so I did a reset. Now the "New feature pack" improvements appear to be gone. they no longer show up in the GUI menue map. I can't beleive a reset would remove those features?


Also, I have played 4 movies, none has shown at full screen mode. Blu-ray's were Walle, 7 pounds, Curious Case, and a std DVD Pirates. I am using an OPPO 83 Bluray. Any thoughts?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16472437
> 
> 
> Any other words of wisdom for this simple setup?
> 
> Thanks



Yep check batpig's website, it has proven to be very useful for me.


----------



## BOB HAN

I could not find it



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16473539
> 
> 
> Yep check batpig's website, it has proven to be very useful for me.


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16463980
> 
> 
> Where in the set-up do you enable CEC? Also, where do I find the set-up for dynamic eq/Vol in set-up? I don't see anything in the GUi or manual? I have the upgrade package installed but cannot find these features. Thanks for your help.



One other thing, you need to make sure your monitor is HDMI 1.3 and have HDMI CEC. I just ran into this problem where pass-thru would not work becaue my monitor is only 1.2 and not CEC compliant.


----------



## cdnbum88

I could not find it either.


Link?


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16472764
> 
> 
> I noticed something wierd this morning as I was a/b'ing DSD and PCM. If I let my Oppo send DSD to the Denon, I have no Standard mode menu choice. The Oppo says it is sending DSD. The Denon says it is receiving DSD. But Standard is missing from the menu, and the Denon resorts to Dolby PLII (my new found default for stereo listening). Again, if I let the player convert DSD to PCM, that bitstream gets processed and bass managed as expected.
> 
> 
> Saw this same behavior with two different 5.0 classical SACDs. And oh yeah, there is no "down mix" option on the player. The only SACD-related choices are DSD versus PCM.
> 
> 
> Hook



Hook,


Not sure I have any answers for the lack of "Standard" in the menu. Mine seems to be there, and the Standard button on the remote works normally.


And while I am not sure I see its purpose, it is in fact possible to downmix a MC DSD stream to either straight stereo or 2.1. Just hit the Direct button on the remote, and the 3808 will toggle between stereo (2.1 in my case, as I have the sub enabled for stereo playback) and DSD Direct.


If Audessey is on, the Direct buttons goes from stereo to Multi Channel Direct, rather than DSD Direct. If Audessey is Off, then it toggles from stereo to DSD Direct as noted above.


Pressing the Standard button switches to Multi Channel In. And while I do not have my center back enabled at present, when I did, the Standard would also allow access to either Pro Logic IIx or DTS:Neo6. Without one or more back speakers, that option appears to be defeated.


As I mentioned, this is the behavior I get with a DenonLINK connection. I can not test with HDMI because the 3910 will not pass DSD via an HDMI connection.


Brian


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16473754
> 
> 
> I could not find it either.
> 
> 
> Link?



Find a post from batpig. The link is in his signature, IIRC.


Brian


----------



## odlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16473649
> 
> 
> I could not find [Batpig's site]


 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=batpig+denon


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16472764
> 
> 
> Not related, but I noticed one other DSD-related thing this morning. Tossed in the "DSD Re-mastered" version of the Stones's "Their Satanic Majesties Request". Note to self: "DSD Remastered" does not mean you are buying an SACD! While it sounded really good, both the Oppo and the 3808 agreed that I had just inserted a CDDA disk!
> 
> Hook



Usually when a title is remastered for SACD, the same remaster is used for creating the CD side if it's a hybrid, and then again for a slightly later CD-only release. Typically this does result in a better-sounding CD, assuming you like any new re-mixing etc., even though the bitrate is much lower than SACD. Similarly when playing a CD remastered as a 20 bit HDCD, even when a non-HDCD player may only extract the regular 16 bit non-HDCD part. Actually, most CDs these days are mastered at at least 88.2kHz, often much higher, and is one reason (among possibly several) why they sound better than many that were done ~20 years ago even when they haven't been re-mixed/re-equalised/etc.


Oh yeah, using Main+LFE can result in double bass. Depending on your mains though, you may not really get full "double bass", it depends on how much your sub and mains overlap in LF frequency response. When listening to music (as opposed to movies) I adjust the sub slightly so that it sounds natural.


Hmmm, that is interesting the BDP-83 doesn't have downmix options. I use the 980 which does, and it has proven very handy for handling the awful mishmash of interfacing what is multi-channel music so far.


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16473833
> 
> 
> Usually when a title is remastered for SACD, the same remaster is used for creating the CD side if it's a hybrid, and then again for a slightly later CD-only release. Typically this does result in a better-sounding CD, assuming you like any new re-mixing etc., even though the bitrate is much lower than SACD. Similarly when playing a CD remastered as a 20 bit HDCD, even when a non-HDCD player may only extract the regular 16 bit non-HDCD part. Actually, most CDs these days are mastered at at least 88.2kHz, often much higher, and is one reason (among possibly several) why they sound better than many that were done ~20 years ago even when they haven't been re-mixed/re-equalised/etc.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, using Main+LFE can result in double bass. Depending on your mains though, you may not really get full "double bass", it depends on how much your sub and mains overlap in LF frequency response. When listening to music (as opposed to movies) I adjust the sub slightly so that it sounds natural.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, that is interesting the BDP-83 doesn't have downmix options. I use the 980 which does, and it has proven very handy for handling the awful mishmash of interfacing what is multi-channel music so far.



A little off-topic, but fyi....


The BDP-83 sends mch LPCM out the HDMI port as mch LPCM. It downmixes to 2ch LPCM automatically over coax or optical (or if you are using the dedicated 2ch analog outs).


I do not see any setting to force a downmix of mch LPCM over HDMI (or over the 7ch analog outs).


And the only SACD settings I see are 1) PCM conversion vs DSD bitstream, and 2) layer priority -- choices are mch, stereo and cd mode (for hybrid discs).


Hook


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16473962
> 
> 
> A little off-topic, but fyi....
> 
> 
> The BDP-83 sends mch LPCM out the HDMI port as mch LPCM. It downmixes to 2ch LPCM automatically over coax or optical (or if you are using the dedicated 2ch analog outs).
> 
> 
> I do not see any setting to force a downmix of mch LPCM over HDMI (or over the 7ch analog outs).
> 
> 
> And the only SACD settings I see are 1) PCM conversion vs DSD bitstream, and 2) layer priority -- choices are mch, stereo and cd mode (for hybrid discs).
> 
> 
> Hook



Sorry, I lost track of what you're trying to do here...










I guess my "fooling around" with player/3808/sub settings with hi-rez music discs is because the 3808 does not do bass management in the Direct mode (nor Pure Direct). Denon could have better differentiated Pure Direct and Direct modes IMO, like allow BM in Direct but not in Pure Direct for instance. IMO it's kind of silly you can use Audyssey in Direct mode, yet not have BM with it...lots of the point is lost. This is a firmware fix...too bad they haven't done it...not enough squealing I guess.


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16474490
> 
> 
> Sorry, I lost track of what you're trying to do here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my "fooling around" with player/3808/sub settings with hi-rez music discs is because the 3808 does not do bass management in the Direct mode (nor Pure Direct). Denon could have better differentiated Pure Direct and Direct modes IMO, like allow BM in Direct but not in Pure Direct for instance. IMO it's kind of silly you can use Audyssey in Direct mode, yet not have BM with it...lots of the point is lost. This is a firmware fix...too bad they haven't done it...not enough squealing I guess.



Hi CFraser -


My last post was only intended to address your comment about downmix options, and had nothing to do with my original question. Sorry for any confusion.










My original question was about 5.0 SACD in Direct mode, and why the LFE+Main setting did not seem to deliver bass to the subwoofer (or perhaps, why it did not seem to work like 2.0 CD Direct mode does with the 2ch LFE+Main setting).


As I continued to fiddle, I noticed some differences between the 3808's behavior with DSD versus LPCM. The Oppo gives me the choice to convert DSD to LPCM before bitstreaming over HDMI. When I do that, and use Standard mode, it sounds great and allows me to do Audyssey, bass mgt, etc.


My second question was DSD-related. If I tell the Oppo to bitstream DSD, the 3808's Standard mode is not available, and it defaults to the 2ch mode setting (in my case, that would be Dolby PLII). I confirmed that I was selecting the multichannel layer on the SACD, and that the Oppo and the 3808 both agree that DSD is what's being sent. If I flip the Oppo's SACD setting from DSD to LPCM, then Standard mode reappears.










Thanks for taking an interest in this -- I do appreciate it. Fortunately it is not a big problem, since bitstreaming LPCM sounds great. And please correct me if I am wrong, but I am guessing that Denon would not be interested in accepting a bug report or developing a fix for something this non-critical.


Hook


----------



## cfraser

^ OK, got it!










You know, IIRC we had a discussion somewhat along this line in the Oppo 980 thread a few weeks ago. Or maybe it was a "what should I buy" thread... And...now that I think of it...I don't think I've ever switched my mch DSD output to LPCM instead.


Re the second question: I guess you have your BDP-83 HDMI set to output 1080p huh? You should try to leave it there (or apparently 720p is fine too), even if not using the HDMI video output, to make sure some channels don't get "chopped off" over the HDMI. Probably too basic to mention, but has caught a few people unawares with the 980...


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16475185
> 
> 
> ^ OK, got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, IIRC we had a discussion somewhat along this line in the Oppo 980 thread a few weeks ago. Or maybe it was a "what should I buy" thread... And...now that I think of it...I don't think I've ever switched my mch DSD output to LPCM instead.
> 
> 
> Re the second question: I guess you have your BDP-83 HDMI set to output 1080p huh? You should try to leave it there (or apparently 720p is fine too), even if not using the HDMI video output, to make sure some channels don't get "chopped off" over the HDMI. Probably too basic to mention, but has caught a few people unawares with the 980...



Good suggestion, and I did check -- was set to 1080p.


Again on the 2nd question, I now think this is an Oppo bug, perhaps an HDMI handshaking issue. With DSD set, I saw that the 3808 was getting stereo (despite my Oppo's SACD priority being set to Mch). When I switched to LPCM, all was ok (5.0 output) so I assumed there was a problem in how the 3808 was handling DSD.


Just tried again, and despite what the Oppo's info screen was telling me, I hit the Oppo "Audio" button and viola, the 3808 Standard menu choice appeared and I was hearing the 5.0 layer via DSD. Weird.










Hook


----------



## timetodoit

Hi there guys I have monitor audio system, Fronts RS8 and RS LCR and rear I have RS1's.. I have a wharfedale subwoofer for now...


Audyssy sets my RS8s to FULL RANGE and the crossover for the RS LCR to 40hz and RS1 to 60hz...


What should I do here? should I set the fronts to small and everything 80hz?


----------



## tsax6010

I have been using the 3808ci for a few months now. I upgraded from the 3806 in order to get HDMI 1.3 for blu-ray bitstreaming audio and some other features I liked.


So far I have had some issues with this receiver that are making me second guess my purchase.


First - when watching a video from any given source (Wii connected with component, Dish vip622 and Roku via HDMI, etc) the Denon will drop video randomly and perform an HDMI handshake with my HP md5880n tv and/or HDMI video source if source is HDMI. All devices are set to upscale to 1080p in the Denon. I never had hdmi handshake issues with the 3806 with this TV. I also never had an issue with my Oppo DV-981HD which uses the same video chipset in the Denon 3808ci. This may happen 30 min to an hour into watching a source and will usually drop out a total of 4 times (usually just a few minutes apart). After the 4 dropouts, that source will be stable until I change the channel (especially if the new channel is a different resolution). At this point I will have up to 4 random video drops again. The annoyance factor is increased when watching Dish Network, because when the video drops out I cannot pause the TV since the SAT box will not respond to remote control while negotiating the HDMI handshake. I have to use the 30 second skip back every time it happens. I have been killed while playing Wii games on multiple occassions while the Denon recovers from a video drop. I have not tried turning off upscaling to see if the problem goes away, since this upscaling via DCDI was a core reason for upgradeing my receiver.


Recently, I received my new Oppo blu-ray player. This signal is set to passthrough the Denon 3808, but I am having tons of issues with video cutting out and colorspace being off. Power cycling the Denon will fix the issue, but often only for a few seconds before it goes back to an orange bias. I have tried setting the Oppo and Denon to every conceivable colorspace setting, but when the Denon drops the video it is a crapshoot if it comes back with the correct colorspace.


I have also had 2 occassions where the Denon dropped the video and never came back, and where it froze while decoding a bitstreamed HD audio feed from the Oppo where it would not respond to any remote or local control panel commands and had to be power cycled.


Anyone else seeing these video drops when using HDMI? Any chance I have a bad unit? It was purchased new from 6ave and has the latest firmware. Again, my 3806 never had any issues dropping HDMI video.


----------



## cdnbum88

Found batpig's site. Very helpful.


Can someone help me with the reseting of previous Audyessy settings?


I have read stuff about a hard reset, but I am not sure one if I need to do that to complete this activity or two how to do it










When I get this used unit next weekend, I am thinking I will plug in and update to the latest firmware if it is not already and then start my setup. Is there anything else that I should do or consider?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/16476520
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing these video drops when using HDMI?



Dropouts have been a pretty consistent topic on the "Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs,..." thread and also here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=dropout 


It seems to be a pretty consistent complaint with XBR4 Sony displays (but also some others) which is what I have and the range of problem also seems to vary a great deal re: frequency, length and difficulty of getting things back to normal.


In the linked reference above, one member, Zone555, tried placing a Monoprice splitter between the 3808 and his display to see if the splitter would be capable of correct negotiation with both the 3808 and the display. He has been running this way for something over a month now with no dropouts and several others of us have also done this with good effect. I've not had any dropouts for a couple of weeks now.


I don't know about your Oppo problem, but this is a fairly cheap thing to try. The splitter costs about $65 and a 2' HDMI cable about another $5. Monoprice has a 30 day (I think) return policy so you can try without much risk. BTW, the splitter is Monoprice product id 4921.


Works for me, no longer getting peeved looks from my wife when the movie cuts out for a couple of seconds or so.


The concensus seems pretty much to be that this problem is not going to be fixed, at least by Denon (and Sony in my case). Many people have called Denon about this and aside from a couple of seemingly positive responses (I got one sort of), mostly the response has been "gee, we don't know about that".


There are some who state that the problem did not exist in firmware version 1.05, but I can't confirm that as I wasn't on it long enough to know.


Good luck.


PS: I don't think I'm unusual in that I have upscaling turned OFF in the Denon. My display seems to do at least as good a job and leaving it off in the Denon allows the TV to do some automatic aspect ratio switching. It's probably not a factor, but you may want to try turning it off at least to eliminate it as contributing to any of the problems.


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16476682
> 
> 
> Dropouts have been a pretty consistent topic on the "Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs,..." thread and also here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=dropout



Hmm - not very encouraging...


May be the excuse I need to start looking at a replacement for this HP set - at the 3+ year mark these seem to start dropping like flies anyhow...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

I've read tons and tons of information about Audyssey setup all over this site and elsewhere, and I believe I have set it up properly. It seems to control the volume coming from my 3808 very well with one exception. The exception is when the audio mode dynamically changes from 5.1 Dolby Digital to plain stereo, and the volume level goes way up. This happens often when I'm watching a TV show that broadcasts in 5.1, and then commercials come on which are in stereo. We have quite a few local area commercials which do this. The 3808 mode changes to either stereo or Dolby Pro-Logic II, and the volume level goes up so much that it practically blows us out of the room. I'm almost at my wits end on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Randy Ta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/16476520
> 
> 
> I have been using the 3808ci for a few months now. I upgraded from the 3806 in order to get HDMI 1.3 for blu-ray bitstreaming audio and some other features I liked.
> 
> 
> So far I have had some issues with this receiver that are making me second guess my purchase.
> 
> 
> First - when watching a video from any given source (Wii connected with component, Dish vip622 and Roku via HDMI, etc) the Denon will drop video randomly and perform an HDMI handshake with my HP md5880n tv and/or HDMI video source if source is HDMI. All devices are set to upscale to 1080p in the Denon. I never had hdmi handshake issues with the 3806 with this TV. I also never had an issue with my Oppo DV-981HD which uses the same video chipset in the Denon 3808ci. This may happen 30 min to an hour into watching a source and will usually drop out a total of 4 times (usually just a few minutes apart). After the 4 dropouts, that source will be stable until I change the channel (especially if the new channel is a different resolution). At this point I will have up to 4 random video drops again. The annoyance factor is increased when watching Dish Network, because when the video drops out I cannot pause the TV since the SAT box will not respond to remote control while negotiating the HDMI handshake. I have to use the 30 second skip back every time it happens. I have been killed while playing Wii games on multiple occassions while the Denon recovers from a video drop. I have not tried turning off upscaling to see if the problem goes away, since this upscaling via DCDI was a core reason for upgradeing my receiver.
> 
> 
> Recently, I received my new Oppo blu-ray player. This signal is set to passthrough the Denon 3808, but I am having tons of issues with video cutting out and colorspace being off. Power cycling the Denon will fix the issue, but often only for a few seconds before it goes back to an orange bias. I have tried setting the Oppo and Denon to every conceivable colorspace setting, but when the Denon drops the video it is a crapshoot if it comes back with the correct colorspace.
> 
> 
> I have also had 2 occassions where the Denon dropped the video and never came back, and where it froze while decoding a bitstreamed HD audio feed from the Oppo where it would not respond to any remote or local control panel commands and had to be power cycled.
> 
> 
> Anyone else seeing these video drops when using HDMI? Any chance I have a bad unit? It was purchased new from 6ave and has the latest firmware. Again, my 3806 never had any issues dropping HDMI video.



I have had my 3808 since December have been very pleased with it. Using HDMI cables for all source input and output to the projector. A couple of weeks ago while watching a movie, I lost the audio but the video was O.K. Turned the 3808 off and on and the problem went away. This happened three times in a week. Last Saturday I wanted to watch a movie and had no audio or video. In the 3808 display window I could see the HDMI flash on and off and hear audio for a couple of seconds. Did a hard reset and that didn't fix the problem. Also tried just listening to misic and had the same problem. Called Denon tech support and they said to send it out for repair. I'm not happy with having a unit like that fail after five months and sitting here without the use of my theater for several weeks.


----------



## zoro

any idea? upgrades in newer replacement model announced?


----------



## BOB HAN

Can you turn off the video processing by input source? I have both my Oppo 83 and the Comcast cable box to the 3808 via HDMI. I would like the Oppo signal to pass through to my Plasma, and the comcast signal to be processed by the 3808 before going to the Plasma. Based on my reading, you can change the HDMI to pass through all HDMI inputs, but not specifically choose which input would be processed or not. ?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghook2020* /forum/post/16475103
> 
> 
> Hi CFraser -
> 
> 
> ...My second question was DSD-related. If I tell the Oppo to bitstream DSD, the 3808's Standard mode is not available, and it defaults to the 2ch mode setting (in my case, that would be Dolby PLII). I confirmed that I was selecting the multichannel layer on the SACD, and that the Oppo and the 3808 both agree that DSD is what's being sent. If I flip the Oppo's SACD setting from DSD to LPCM, then Standard mode reappears.



I have the BDP-83 Bitstreaming DSD. My 3808 shows DSD being received and MULTI CH IN in the display and show STANDARD. Using your Oppo remote does the DISPLAY button show 5.1 SACD across the bottom?


on the 3808 side, I have my DVD Input Mode set to AUTO.


Hope this helps.




> Can you turn off the video processing by input source? [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/16477426
> 
> 
> I've read tons and tons of information about Audyssey setup all over this site and elsewhere, and I believe I have set it up properly. It seems to control the volume coming from my 3808 very well with one exception. The exception is when the audio mode dynamically changes from 5.1 Dolby Digital to plain stereo, and the volume level goes way up. This happens often when I'm watching a TV show that broadcasts in 5.1, and then commercials come on which are in stereo. We have quite a few local area commercials which do this. The 3808 mode changes to either stereo or Dolby Pro-Logic II, and the volume level goes up so much that it practically blows us out of the room. I'm almost at my wits end on it. Any suggestions?



I notice that a lot too. I also assume the commercials have their dynamic range compressed and bumped up to LOUD. And part of the problem is the 5.1 broadcast levels seem awfully low to me, thus I have the volume turned up quite high to start with (+6 to +8 is common here...yikes, I'm in the -10 range for listening to movies loud usually).


I find that Dynamic Volume (Midnight) fixes this quite adequately. I have not tried the standard built in dynamic range compression (JIC you don't have DynVol), but that should do it too. This is about all you can do "automatically". If not good enough, maybe set the muting for -20/-40 and least you can hit that button quickly, plus get back to where you were volume-wise quickly.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16477606
> 
> 
> Can you turn off the video processing by input source? I have both my Oppo 83 and the Comcast cable box to the 3808 via HDMI. I would like the Oppo signal to pass through to my Plasma, and the comcast signal to be processed by the 3808 before going to the Plasma. Based on my reading, you can change the HDMI to pass through all HDMI inputs, but not specifically choose which input would be processed or not. ?



Yes, you can enable/disable HDMI video processing by input.


Be aware that disabling ALL types of HDMI video processing for an input can have some minor side effects, mostly just with the menus from the source device IIRC...no big deal.


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/16477598
> 
> 
> any idea? upgrades in newer replacement model announced?


 http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/11/d...rs-and-headph/


----------



## blairy

And from the link above...



> Quote:
> Beginning in June, owners of Denon's flagship AVR-5308CI receiver and AVP-A1HDCI Ultra-Reference 12-Channel A/V Home Theater/MultiMedia Preamplifier will be able to receive a free firmware upgrade to add DENON Link 4th.



What about Denon Link 4 for the 3808?


----------



## ghook2020




TonyL222 said:


> I have the BDP-83 Bitstreaming DSD. My 3808 shows DSD being received and MULTI CH IN in the display and show STANDARD. Using your Oppo remote does the DISPLAY button show 5.1 SACD across the bottom?
> 
> 
> on the 3808 side, I have my DVD Input Mode set to AUTO.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Can you turn off the video processing by input source? [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tony -
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Flipped back and forth from DSD to PCM on the Oppo side, and after a few tries, I did finally see Multi Ch In, and the Standard mode choice reappeared for DSD processing.
> 
> 
> I think I was seeing an HDMI handshaking problem. Hopefully it does not revert. Weird.
> 
> 
> Hook
Click to expand...


----------



## JeffLab

I recently became the owner of a brand new 3808, and in setting it up yesterday I was pleasantly surprised that my unit came preloaded with the feature package. I was under the impression you had to download it for a fee. Are newer production 3808's prepackaged with it now? I hadn't seen any indication of it anywhere. No doubt this was a BNIB unit either. 100% sealed unopened packaging. Anyone else have this?


----------



## SilvrDrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16478086
> 
> 
> I notice that a lot too. I also assume the commercials have their dynamic range compressed and bumped up to LOUD. And part of the problem is the 5.1 broadcast levels seem awfully low to me, thus I have the volume turned up quite high to start with (+6 to +8 is common here...yikes, I'm in the -10 range for listening to movies loud usually).
> 
> 
> I find that Dynamic Volume (Midnight) fixes this quite adequately. I have not tried the standard built in dynamic range compression (JIC you don't have DynVol), but that should do it too. This is about all you can do "automatically". If not good enough, maybe set the muting for -20/-40 and least you can hit that button quickly, plus get back to where you were volume-wise quickly.



Right now I have the mute function set to full audio off. I will give the -40/-20 option a try. Thanks for that. Anyone else have any other ideas what could be causing this and how to fix it?


----------



## AndrewCJohnston

I have already downloaded the Command3808 telnet app...which looks like a great app. But why is it a telent app and not an enhanced web page applied to the internal web server? Has anyone done this?


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffLab* /forum/post/16480171
> 
> 
> I recently became the owner of a brand new 3808, and in setting it up yesterday I was pleasantly surprised that my unit came preloaded with the feature package. I was under the impression you had to download it for a fee. Are newer production 3808's prepackaged with it now? I hadn't seen any indication of it anywhere. No doubt this was a BNIB unit either. 100% sealed unopened packaging. Anyone else have this?



Very interesting and quite contrary to what Denon told me when I called them shortly after the feature package rebate offer had ended. I explicitly asked if they would be shipping new units with the feature package already installed and they (or one not-completely-in-the-know Denon employee) said "no". Who knows


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndrewCJohnston* /forum/post/16480228
> 
> 
> I have already downloaded the Command3808 telnet app...which looks like a great app. But why is it a telent app and not an enhanced web page applied to the internal web server? Has anyone done this?



I don't think so.


----------



## mmcxiiad

I started a new thread last night with this question, and someone suggested that i post it in here... so:


I recently started upgrading my HT. Last year I got a Denon 3808ci. Since getting it, I have been a little underwelmed with my speakers (Polk RM-201 L/R/C & Polk RM-101 RL/RR). I decided that I wanted to upgrade the L/R/C with something better and do the surrounds later. We have our TV in a corner of an awkward room, so I am somewhat limited on speaker selection.


After a fair amount of listening, I narrowed things down to Mirage OS3-FS and OS3-CC vs Definitive Mythos 1 (L/R) & Mythos 3 (C). (I had a whole bunch of credit on Amazon so my choices were somewhat limited.) I ended up going with Definitive.


Anyway, when they came 3 days ago, I swapped out the L/R/C polk speakers and noticed a difference. I didn't have a chance to run the Audyssey setup until tonight. After doing so, it seems that I am not getting the a big sound of of the speakers unless I really crank them up.


Before with the polks I needed to bring them up to about -25 before they really sounded big. The definitive need to come up to the -15 to have the same effect. Is the volume level just subjective to the point that it doesn't matter what it is in relation to the different speakers? Am I being concerned about something that is irrelevant? What is too high of a volume where I should be concerned?


I feel like the Denon receiver should be more then adequate to drive these speakers, and have a basic understanding of many of the features of this receiver. But maybe I don't have everything set up to get the best sound out of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dlechner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16460210
> 
> 
> have you turned off the HDMI > HDMI processing? you should be able to defeat the processor and get perfect HDMI passthrough.
> 
> 
> also, since you are using two different video inputs on your TV, make sure that you are using the same video settings! If your component input is on STANDARD and the HDMI input is on MOVIE or whatever, the pictures of course will look different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice, I grew up in University City, spent many hours of my youth loitering in UTC



I checked the settings this weekend and they are all the same. For some reason when I go through the 3808 the menu of the Direct TV isn't as clear







. I have a note into Denon to see what they say. I mean I would LOVE to watch the Nuggets/ Lakers game through this unit!


----------



## jmonier




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndrewCJohnston* /forum/post/16480228
> 
> 
> I have already downloaded the Command3808 telnet app...which looks like a great app. But why is it a telent app and not an enhanced web page applied to the internal web server? Has anyone done this?



The internal web server seems to be pretty limited based on the rudimentary web pages that it serves. I'm not even sure that it has an interface for applying enhanced web pages. Certainly there is no published information on this.


The telnet interface just takes the RS232 interface that is available on this and other Denons and makes it available via telnet. IMHO it's primary use is to control the Denon from programs like Girder. I haven't found any real use for either the Web interface or Command3808 although YMMV.


----------



## baronzemo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16478983
> 
> 
> And from the link above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Denon Link 4 for the 3808?



Why do you think you need it?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffLab* /forum/post/16480171
> 
> 
> I recently became the owner of a brand new 3808, and in setting it up yesterday I was pleasantly surprised that my unit came preloaded with the feature package. I was under the impression you had to download it for a fee. Are newer production 3808's prepackaged with it now? I hadn't seen any indication of it anywhere. No doubt this was a BNIB unit either. 100% sealed unopened packaging. Anyone else have this?



They all come loaded with Audyssey room correction. How do you know if you have the upgraded version or not?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/16480174
> 
> 
> Right now I have the mute function set to full audio off. I will give the -40/-20 option a try. Thanks for that. Anyone else have any other ideas what could be causing this and how to fix it?



This is caused by the broadcasting channel.

On my TV set, I can turn on Dolby Digital even when listening only through it's built-in stereo speakers if the content is delivered with 5.1 sound parallel to stereo. And first thing I noticed when I tried this for the first time was the mentioned difference in loudness. This may well be a side effect of standardization or not, but it happens with the sound of movies or TV shows either.

Add this (technically caused??) difference to the intentional volume increase with commercials that is generated by the broadcaster. I guess they're doing this so that you pay full attention to the ads even if you fell asleep due boring content ;-)

So much for the cause of the problem. To fix it, just follow the above-made suggestions.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16482101
> 
> 
> They all come loaded with Audyssey room correction. How do you know if you have the upgraded version or not?



Go into the menu, go to parameter, if you see a menu called 'audyssey settings' containing multeqxt, dynamic eq and dynamic volume then you have an upgraded unit.


Or you could press the parameter button on the remote, an upgraded unit will display dynamic eq on the front display, a non-upgraded unit will jump straight to the parameter page of the setup menu.


Hakka.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/16477426
> 
> 
> I've read tons and tons of information about Audyssey setup all over this site and elsewhere, and I believe I have set it up properly. It seems to control the volume coming from my 3808 very well with one exception. The exception is when the audio mode dynamically changes from 5.1 Dolby Digital to plain stereo, and the volume level goes way up. This happens often when I'm watching a TV show that broadcasts in 5.1, and then commercials come on which are in stereo. We have quite a few local area commercials which do this. The 3808 mode changes to either stereo or Dolby Pro-Logic II, and the volume level goes up so much that it practically blows us out of the room. I'm almost at my wits end on it. Any suggestions?



I'm not sure if this is your problem but I have a set top box with a volume control that only affects 2ch signals, not 5.1 bitstreams. If I have the volume cranked up on the STB I get blown out of the room when it switches from 5.1 back to 2ch for the commercials.


Hakka.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tsax6010* /forum/post/16476520
> 
> 
> Recently, I received my new Oppo blu-ray player.



Where did you get your OPPO Blu-ray player? I was under the assumption they were not shipping yet.


----------



## AndrewCJohnston




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmonier* /forum/post/16481731
> 
> 
> The internal web server seems to be pretty limited based on the rudimentary web pages that it serves. I'm not even sure that it has an interface for applying enhanced web pages. Certainly there is no published information on this.
> 
> 
> The telnet interface just takes the RS232 interface that is available on this and other Denons and makes it available via telnet. IMHO it's primary use is to control the Denon from programs like Girder. I haven't found any real use for either the Web interface or Command3808 although YMMV.



So the Command3808 app is simply a poor mans verision of Girder? No offense Command3808...i am just a rookie trying to understand how I build myself the ultimate remote.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/16482762
> 
> 
> Where did you get your OPPO Blu-ray player? I was under the assumption they were not shipping yet.



they are shipping to customers who signed up for notices showing an interest in the product approx. 27,000 customers as soon as they get an opportunity to purchase they will offer it to everyone. Oppo is trying to satisfy loyal customers first (novel idea huh)


----------



## BOB HAN

So I called Denon to have them show me how to pass through the video signal from my Oppo intput 1, but have the 3808 still process the HDMI signal in input 3 (my DVR) They told me that the 3808 does not allow individual input control via HDMI. All HDMI inputs are either processed, or passed through.???? Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16478106
> 
> 
> Yes, you can enable/disable HDMI video processing by input.
> 
> 
> Be aware that disabling ALL types of HDMI video processing for an input can have some minor side effects, mostly just with the menus from the source device IIRC...no big deal.


----------



## cfraser

You go into Source/Other/Video Convert where you select On/Off, so it is "adjustable" to the extent you're asking about for each source. Now, you may have to have enabled some sort of video conversion in the HDMI setup first before you even see this menu item...I forget...you know how some menu items come and go depending on what you're doing and options selected etc.


So Denon is correct, you don't have total individual control over HDMI for each input, but you *can* set pass through for individual inputs if you have globally enabled processing. i.e. first turn global HDMI video processing on to the degree you want, then turn it OFF at the individual sources where you want pass through.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16483187
> 
> 
> So I called Denon to have them show me how to pass through the video signal from my Oppo intput 1, but have the 3808 still process the HDMI signal in input 3 (my DVR) They told me that the 3808 does not allow individual input control via HDMI. All HDMI inputs are either processed, or passed through.???? Thanks


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16483187
> 
> 
> So I called Denon to have them show me how to pass through the video signal from my Oppo intput 1, but have the 3808 still process the HDMI signal in input 3 (my DVR) They told me that the 3808 does not allow individual input control via HDMI. All HDMI inputs are either processed, or passed through.???? Thanks



The i/p scaler setting is global but the 3808 cannot process a 1080p signal, so if you set your bluray to 1080p and the i/p scaler to on you should get the result you want, the bluray will be passed through and the DVR will be processed according to the settings in the HDMI menu.


Hakka.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16483276
> 
> 
> You go into Source/Other/Video Convert where you select On/Off, so it is "adjustable" to the extent you're asking about for each source. Now, you may have to have enabled some sort of video conversion in the HDMI setup first before you even see this menu item...I forget...you know how some menu items come and go depending on what you're doing and options selected etc.
> 
> 
> So Denon is correct, you don't have total individual control over HDMI for each input, but you *can* set pass through for individual inputs if you have globally enabled processing. i.e. first turn global HDMI video processing on to the degree you want, then turn it OFF at the individual sources where you want pass through.



The video convert setting is for composite/s-vid/component to HDMI conversion and can be set by source, this has nothing to do with the scaling. The HDMI section of the manual setup menu controls the scaler.


Hakka.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmcxiiad* /forum/post/16481601
> 
> 
> I started a new thread last night with this question, and someone suggested that i post it in here... so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before with the polks I needed to bring them up to about -25 before they really sounded big. The definitive need to come up to the -15 to have the same effect. Is the volume level just subjective to the point that it doesn't matter what it is in relation to the different speakers? Am I being concerned about something that is irrelevant? What is too high of a volume where I should be concerned?
> 
> 
> I feel like the Denon receiver should be more then adequate to drive these speakers, and have a basic understanding of many of the features of this receiver. But maybe I don't have everything set up to get the best sound out of it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



It has to do with the relative efficiency of the two different speakers. Don't sweat it. Run Audyssey again after you have about 100 hours of music/movie listening to break them in a bit as their response will change as they get broken in.

Enjoy your new speakers, you have chosen well










Steve


----------



## timetodoit

Hi there guys I have monitor audio system, Fronts RS8 and RS LCR and rear I have RS1's.. I have a wharfedale subwoofer for now...


Audyssy sets my RS8s to FULL RANGE and the crossover for the RS LCR to 40hz and RS1 to 60hz...


What should I do here? should I set the fronts to small and everything 80hz?


----------



## cfraser

The volume diff between 5.1 and stereo is in the broadcast. IOW it is not caused by the 3808 or Audyssey etc. Individual channel levels in 5.1 are broadcast lower.


We were discussing this the other day on another forum. One guy insisted there are "legal" restrictions, or standards at least, that require the "total volume" broadcast to be limited. So pretend all the volume that is "legally" allowed to be transmitted in stereo has to be split among 5.1 channels instead, making the limit for each of the 5.1 channels lower even though some of the channels may be very low or almost non-existent. This was the simple explanation...










Edit: it is also partly why stations insist commercials are not being broadcast "louder", even when it is quite plain to the ear that they are. They just compress the hell out of the audio so it's always near the max level allowed. Whereas most programming doesn't use the whole dynamic range allowed, and averages a lot lower than the max allowed. It's a technical loophole.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilvrDrgn* /forum/post/16480174
> 
> 
> Right now I have the mute function set to full audio off. I will give the -40/-20 option a try. Thanks for that. Anyone else have any other ideas what could be causing this and how to fix it?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/16483343
> 
> 
> The video convert setting is for composite/s-vid/component to HDMI conversion and can be set by source, this has nothing to do with the scaling. The HDMI section of the manual setup menu controls the scaler.
> 
> 
> Hakka.



Sorry, I didn't know he was asking about scaling. But...I am sure it still does affect HDMI *pass through* which is what he was asking about. It does for me, I only have HDMI video inputs, and I can turn the "scaling" etc. on/off individually for each input *if* I have globally enabled it first.


Edit: it has been a while since I played with the video, and my memory is lousy. So "trust but verify"


----------



## dlechner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16483504
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know he was asking about scaling. But...I am sure it still does affect HDMI *pass through* which is what he was asking about. It does for me, I only have HDMI video inputs, and I can turn the "scaling" etc. on/off individually for each input *if* I have globally enabled it first.



Could you explain how you do this? Is it the Source/Other/Video menu?


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16483504
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know he was asking about scaling. But...I am sure it still does affect HDMI *pass through* which is what he was asking about. It does for me, I only have HDMI video inputs, and I can turn the "scaling" etc. on/off individually for each input *if* I have globally enabled it first.
> 
> 
> Edit: it has been a while since I played with the video, and my memory is lousy. So "trust but verify"



Just went and tested to be sure, video convert definitely does not affect HDMI passthrough or resolution. There's no way on the 3808 to set scaling per input. It will pass 1080p sources untouched regardless of the i/p scaler setting. It can be set to scale analog sources, but leave HDMI sources untouched (A to H).


Hakka.


----------



## windwaves

Has anyone experienced humming noises when using the 3808's pre-out with an external amp ?


I have had this problem for some time, in fact I have had the amp disconnected for months now. The hum was annoying and I could not really hear any obvious difference in sound quality with or without the amp anyway. It's a pity though, since it's an expensive amp !!


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlechner* /forum/post/16483516
> 
> 
> Could you explain how you do this? Is it the Source/Other/Video menu?



Yes. Like HD(source)/Other/Video Convert. You may or may not see this menu choice unless you have enabled some HDMI video conversion first, I forget. And according to Hakka, it may not work for what you want, though it seemed to for me (whatever I was doing at the time...). It's been a while since I've adjusted this, you know once everything is set up the way I want I leave it alone. Firmware 2.02 here. Worth a try anyway, it won't hurt anything.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/16483748
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced humming noises when using the 3808's pre-out with an external amp ?
> 
> 
> I have had this problem for some time, in fact I have had the amp disconnected for months now. The hum was annoying and I could not really hear any obvious difference in sound quality with or without the amp anyway. It's a pity though, since it's an expensive amp !!



What amp?


There is no doubt that there are some potential hum "issues" with the 3808 as a pre-pro. That's how I use it. You must be careful how you hook it up, and IME the 3808 is very sensitive to many things with a 3-prong (grounded) plug interfaced with it, and thus probably having inputs/outputs ground-referenced. Potential ground loops. I guess this could happen with any AVR, but I never noticed it before I got the 3808 which seems more sensitive to it than my previous AVRs.


In the end I got it so the "hum" is so low I can barely hear it with my ear right against the speaker. But the amp by itself has no hum, and the 3808 by itself has no hum...


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/16483748
> 
> 
> Has anyone experienced humming noises when using the 3808's pre-out with an external amp ?
> 
> 
> I have had this problem for some time, in fact I have had the amp disconnected for months now. The hum was annoying and I could not really hear any obvious difference in sound quality with or without the amp anyway. It's a pity though, since it's an expensive amp !!



I run 2 pair of external speaks off an Adcom 2535 and experience excellent fidelity- no hum atall'.


sorry.


James


----------



## mastermaybe

BTW- can a kuro owner (or anyone in the know for that matter) save me some time and tell me if I'm better off just letting it (my pio 6020) upscale EVERYTHING? I noticed someone earlier in the thread complaining of a "not as sharp as usual" directv menu, and I have had the same inkling.


opinions/facts to report?


thanks,

James


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey guys,


Is the feature pack worth flushing $100 down the toilet? Doesn't seem to be much there. CEC would be nice, since I loved S-Link on my old Sony stuff, but doesn't seem to be much support for it yet. Couldn't really care much about Rhapsody.


Hmm... I might have answered my own question







.


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmcxiiad* /forum/post/16481601
> 
> 
> Last year I got a Denon 3808ci. Since getting it, I have been a little underwelmed with my speakers (Polk RM-201 L/R/C & Polk RM-101 RL/RR). I decided that I wanted to upgrade the L/R/C ...
> 
> 
> I swapped out the L/R/C polk speakers and noticed a difference. I didn't have a chance to run the Audyssey setup until tonight. After doing so, it seems that I am not getting the a big sound of of the speakers unless I really crank them up.
> 
> 
> Before with the polks I needed to bring them up to about -25 before they really sounded big. The definitive need to come up to the -15 to have the same effect.



What is the efficiency rating (dB) of your old front & CC?

What is the efficiency rating (dB) of your NEW front & CC?


If the Old speakers were more efficient (high sensitivity dB rating) than you new speakers (lower sensitivity dB rating), that could account for what you are experiencing. Lower efficiency speakers require more power (vol. knob turned higher) to achieve the same speaker output loudness (dB).


So what are the sensitivity specs on the old vs. new speakers?


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16484084
> 
> 
> BTW- can a kuro owner (or anyone in the know for that matter) save me some time and tell me if I'm better off just letting it (my pio 6020) upscale EVERYTHING? I noticed someone earlier in the thread complaining of a "not as sharp as usual" directv menu, and I have had the same inkling.
> 
> 
> opinions/facts to report?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



I have a Pio 151. I find the PS3 upscales slightly better than the 151. And quite noticeably better than the 3808...no surprise. However, deinterlacing is a factor too. The 151 is said to be very good at that, but IMO the PS3 is again just a tad better so I do the i->p there. The PS3 is not considered to be a great upscaler BTW, and if it very slightly outperforms (IMO) the 151...


Generally speaking, the preferred order for upscaling is: source, display, AVR. On average. But obviously some people have much newer/better displays than sources, or even a great AVR video processor (not in this thread!







) so you have to test to see.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16478983
> 
> 
> And from the link above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Denon Link 4 for the 3808?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *baronzemo78* /forum/post/16481734
> 
> 
> Why do you think you need it?



Not sure any of us _need_ it; more a case of wondering will denon continue to supply upgrades to the 3808 esp in light of new models being released.


Why you (might) want it is for jitter free audio; although it only works with denon BD players which are out of my price range at the moment. Having said that it does provide a degree of future proofing and would make the avr more attractive on the 2nd hand market (well for those that can afford denon bd players). Or alternatively, make a 2nd hand denon bd player more attractive further down the track.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## avatar9

Of course we need the upgrade, it has two really awesome Audyssey features. Dynamic volume definitely stopped me from grabbing the remote to mute every time a commercial came on. Also I love dynamic eq for lower volume watching, its the best.


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/16484231
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Is the feature pack worth flushing $100 down the toilet? Doesn't seem to be much there. CEC would be nice, since I loved S-Link on my old Sony stuff, but doesn't seem to be much support for it yet. Couldn't really care much about Rhapsody.
> 
> 
> Hmm... I might have answered my own question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Hey, don't forget about the Audyssey features that come with that upgrade. These are really great features, and they come on higher priced 09 models and probably 2010 models as these features are not gimmicks.

here are some links to Audyssey website if you are curious about these excellent features







...


Audyssey Dynamic Eq.- http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html 


Audyssey Dynamic Volume- http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timetodoit* /forum/post/16483374
> 
> 
> Hi there guys I have monitor audio system, Fronts RS8 and RS LCR and rear I have RS1's.. I have a wharfedale subwoofer for now...
> 
> 
> Audyssy sets my RS8s to FULL RANGE and the crossover for the RS LCR to 40hz and RS1 to 60hz...
> 
> 
> What should I do here? should I set the fronts to small and everything 80hz?



According to them, Audyssey doesn't make the Full or Small determination, the AVR does. Set all speaker to small and set the crossovers to the Audyssey calculation or higher (not lower).


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16484624
> 
> 
> Not sure any of us _need_ it; more a case of wondering will denon continue to supply upgrades to the 3808 esp in light of new models being released.
> 
> 
> Why you (might) want it is for jitter free audio; although it only works with denon BD players which are out of my price range at the moment. Having said that it does provide a degree of future proofing and would make the avr more attractive on the 2nd hand market (well for those that can afford denon bd players). Or alternatively, make a 2nd hand denon bd player more attractive further down the track.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> blairy



Is DL4 using the existing RJ45 connection, or HDMI?


The press release:

http://www.usa.denon.com/DVDA1UDCI.blurayrel.Final.pdf 


...seemed ambiguous, as did an artcile in the May HiFi+.


Brian


EDIT: Here is what I found confusing in the press release...

_With the new advanced DENON LINK 4th used in an HDMI connection, as well as for HD audio read

from Blu-ray discs, the master clock that operates the D/A converter of the A/V surround

amplifier is transmitted to the player, enabling the circuitry to be operated while sharing the

same clock, thereby achieving digital audio transmission with virtually no jitter. Sound

localization becomes more precise, and a greater sense of space is produced in the sound

images. When combined with a Denon A/V surround sound receiver that supports DENON LINK

4th, users will now be able to enjoy the absolute maximum level of sonic quality possible with

HD audio. Denon will make available a DENON LINK 4 upgrade for customers of the AVP-

A1HDCI and AVR-5308CI; details to be announced shortly after the launch of the DVD-A1HDCI._


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16485109
> 
> 
> Is DL4 using the existing RJ45 connection, or HDMI?



Both

http://www.denon.com/glossary/2009/0...-link-4th.html 



> Quote:
> DENON LINK 4th uses the master clock in the A/V surround receiver as the reference for controlling the video circuitry and the disc drive in the player, and the digital video and audio signals from Blu-ray disc are transmitted to the A/V surround receiver via an HDMI cable. This is how our DENON LINK 4th works.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16485480
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> http://www.denon.com/glossary/2009/0...-link-4th.html



Thanks for that.


BGL


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16484952
> 
> 
> Hey, don't forget about the Audyssey features that come with that upgrade. These are really great features, and they come on higher priced 09 models and probably 2010 models as these features are not gimmicks.
> 
> here are some links to Audyssey website if you are curious about these excellent features
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Audyssey Dynamic Eq.- http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicEQ.html
> 
> 
> Audyssey Dynamic Volume- http://www.audyssey.com/technology/dynamicvolume.html



The volume feature is only useful to balance out volume for commercials and stuff, right? I mean, I DO notice that I have to adjust the volume when I switch channels because one channel is often louder then others. That the fix for that? Does it work well? Did you really go from constant volume tweaking to zero volume tweaking?


The other technology seems like it might ruin the realism. It seems like the AVR will now dynamically level out loud scenes like gun fire or explosions? Aren't those scenes supposed to be louder?


Just wondering guys







, not trying to argue or anything. Just trying to figure out the worth of these features as they apply to me.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/16485784
> 
> 
> The volume feature is only useful to balance out volume for commercials and stuff, right?....
> 
> 
> The other technology seems like it might ruin the realism. It seems like the AVR will now dynamically level out loud scenes like gun fire or explosions? Aren't those scenes supposed to be louder?



you are confusing the features as both things you describe (volume leveling / compression) are what Dynamic Volume does. Dynamic EQ is a totally different thing.



> Quote:
> Did you really go from constant volume tweaking to zero volume tweaking?



well, come on now, nothing is totally perfect. but there will be much less volume tweaking with Dynamic Volume.


Dynamic EQ is awesome and totally worth it. Some people like Dynamic Volume, some don't, depends on if you will get insecure and feel like a girly man if you know you are compressing the audio and aren't hearing the full dynamics











> Quote:
> Aren't those scenes supposed to be louder?



well, yes, of course, but some us don't have dedicated HT rooms and live with wives who don't want the house rattling. if you have a situation where you can let 'er rip all the time, then Dynamic Volume isn't a big deal. but if you live in a situation where you are constantly jumping for the remote whenever the explosions start because you are about to get yelled at, Dynamic Volume is an awesome feature.


previous "Night" modes were horrible and just compress the sound and suck the life out. The advantage of Dynamic Volume is that it compresses the audio and smooths out the peaks/valleys, but it works in concert with Dynamic EQ to retain a full, rich, balanced sound with an immersive surround field even when the overall volume is pretty low.


----------



## mmcxiiad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16484274
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mmcxiiad
> 
> Last year I got a Denon 3808ci. Since getting it, I have been a little underwelmed with my speakers (Polk RM-201 L/R/C & Polk RM-101 RL/RR). I decided that I wanted to upgrade the L/R/C ...
> 
> 
> I swapped out the L/R/C polk speakers and noticed a difference. I didn't have a chance to run the Audyssey setup until tonight. After doing so, it seems that I am not getting the a big sound of of the speakers unless I really crank them up.
> 
> 
> Before with the polks I needed to bring them up to about -25 before they really sounded big. The definitive need to come up to the -15 to have the same effect.
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> What is the efficiency rating (dB) of your old front & CC?
> 
> What is the efficiency rating (dB) of your NEW front & CC?
> 
> 
> If the Old speakers were more efficient (high sensitivity dB rating) than you new speakers (lower sensitivity dB rating), that could account for what you are experiencing. Lower efficiency speakers require more power (vol. knob turned higher) to achieve the same speaker output loudness (dB).
> 
> 
> So what are the sensitivity specs on the old vs. new speakers?



the polks (old) sensitivity was 89db

the definitive (new) are 92db


isn't that backwards of what you were describing?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmcxiiad* /forum/post/16485876
> 
> 
> the polks (old) sensitivity was 89db
> 
> the definitive (new) are 92db
> 
> 
> isn't that backwards of what you were describing?



Interesting. Yes it is backwards. the new 92dB speakers 'should' play a little louder at a given volume knob setting, assuming they all have the same ohm rating. Are both and new speakers rated at the same ohms (8, 6 or 4 ohms) ?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16484084
> 
> 
> BTW- can a kuro owner (or anyone in the know for that matter) save me some time and tell me if I'm better off just letting it (my pio 6020) upscale EVERYTHING? I noticed someone earlier in the thread complaining of a "not as sharp as usual" directv menu, and I have had the same inkling.
> 
> 
> opinions/facts to report?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



I have a 3808 and a Pio 151. You're definitely better off letting the Pio do the scaling and processing. Its better to just turn the processing of the 3808 off. I've not found a single instance where the scaling/processing of the 3808 was better than the 151.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mmcxiiad* /forum/post/16485876
> 
> 
> the polks (old) sensitivity was 89db
> 
> the definitive (new) are 92db
> 
> 
> isn't that backwards of what you were describing?



did you install the feature pack upgrade w/ Dynamic EQ before upgrading your speakers and re-running Audyssey? The system will calibrate to a different, absolute "reference" volume level with Dynamic EQ installed, as opposed to before when it just calibrates to a relative volume level (balancing the speakers).


If Dynamic EQ upgrade entered into the equation sometime in the process that could explain the difference. Also, make sure Dynamic Volume is OFF when doing volume comparisons.


In general though comparing volume numbers on the dial is fairly meaningless, the only thing that matters is that you can crank it to satisfying volume levels at some point...


----------



## mmcxiiad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16486040
> 
> 
> Interesting. Yes it is backwards. the new 92dB speakers 'should' play a little louder at a given volume knob setting, assuming they all have the same ohm rating. Are both and new speakers rated at the same ohms (8, 6 or 4 ohms) ?



both sets of speakers are 8 ohms. what else could be causing this?


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/16484231
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Is the feature pack worth flushing $100 down the toilet? Doesn't seem to be much there. CEC would be nice, since I loved S-Link on my old Sony stuff, but doesn't seem to be much support for it yet. Couldn't really care much about Rhapsody.
> 
> 
> Hmm... I might have answered my own question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



The Dynamic Volume Control was definitely worth it to me. I use it every evening if I'm watching TV after others have gone to bed. Big difference between the volume control on commercials in midnight setting vs day setting. You'll only get the dynamic volume control through the Feature Pack.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heatwave3* /forum/post/16486084
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and a Pio 151. You're definitely better off letting the Pio do the scaling and processing. Its better to just turn the processing of the 3808 off. I've not found a single instance where the scaling/processing of the 3808 was better than the 151.




thanks hw3....that was my inclination and I went with it.


cool


James


----------



## tsax6010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/16482762
> 
> 
> Where did you get your OPPO Blu-ray player? I was under the assumption they were not shipping yet.



I was signed up for the EAP but was not chosen during the first or second rounds. Oppo decided to offer the player for sale to those who signed up to be on the initial interest list for the EAP after the EAP was over a few weeks ago.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16486266
> 
> 
> thanks hw3....that was my inclination and I went with it.
> 
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> James



Is there in fact ANY HD display that upscales worse than the 3808?







The 3808 is hardly a quality benchmark for making this decision...


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/16485784
> 
> 
> The volume feature is only useful to balance out volume for commercials and stuff, right? I mean, I DO notice that I have to adjust the volume when I switch channels because one channel is often louder then others. That the fix for that? Does it work well? Did you really go from constant volume tweaking to zero volume tweaking?
> 
> 
> The other technology seems like it might ruin the realism. It seems like the AVR will now dynamically level out loud scenes like gun fire or explosions? Aren't those scenes supposed to be louder?
> 
> 
> Just wondering guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not trying to argue or anything. Just trying to figure out the worth of these features as they apply to me.



Batpig answered that question great. But I really did go from constant volume tweeking, to just letting Dynamic Volume in daytime mode manage this for me. I personally love this feature.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16485845
> 
> 
> ...constantly jumping for the remote whenever the explosions start because you are about to get yelled at...



So my wife is not the only one in the world who can yell louder than the denon AVR 3808 in full cry










Or are batpig and me like that old rolling stones songs...._under my thumb_


A little while ago I was demoing my system to brother in law...late one night...too much to drink...Eagles Farewell HD-DVD. Had sound cranked to about -12...very very loud. Wife yelling and I'm using remote to turn it down, to no avail. Nephew was surreptitiously using second remtoe to turn it up as I was turning it down. you can imagine wife when volume got into + territory. Very distressed as she was no longer louder than the denon










Funny though, since then second remote has not been sighted


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16485845
> 
> 
> well, yes, of course, but some us don't have dedicated HT rooms and live with wives who don't want the house rattling. if you have a situation where you can let 'er rip all the time, then Dynamic Volume isn't a big deal. but if you live in a situation where you are constantly jumping for the remote whenever the explosions start because you are about to get yelled at, Dynamic Volume is an awesome feature.
> 
> 
> previous "Night" modes were horrible and just compress the sound and suck the life out. The advantage of Dynamic Volume is that it compresses the audio and smooths out the peaks/valleys, but it works in concert with Dynamic EQ to retain a full, rich, balanced sound with an immersive surround field even when the overall volume is pretty low.




I agree 100%. I don't get to let the beast out of its cage unless the wife is out of the house. The rest of the time, however, I still get very good sound quality at lower volumes, thanks to Dynamic EQ. Dynamic Volume is also very nice for TV watching to avoid volume shock during commercials. I bought the upgrade for these two features, as I don't even use HDMI Control, and I feel it was definitely worth it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer* /forum/post/16485784
> 
> 
> The volume feature is only useful to balance out volume for commercials and stuff, right? I mean, I DO notice that I have to adjust the volume when I switch channels because one channel is often louder then others. That the fix for that? Does it work well? Did you really go from constant volume tweaking to zero volume tweaking?
> 
> 
> The other technology seems like it might ruin the realism. It seems like the AVR will now dynamically level out loud scenes like gun fire or explosions? Aren't those scenes supposed to be louder?
> 
> 
> Just wondering guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not trying to argue or anything. Just trying to figure out the worth of these features as they apply to me.



One really nice thing is that the new features are assignable by input. I use DV and DEQ on my cable input and DEQ for blu-ray so there is no loss of dynamics while watching a movie and no volume +/- while watching tv.


----------



## fab5valentine

Hello Everyone,


I just pulled the trigger on a 3808CI today and it will arrive in about a week. Would you guys be able to give me some tips as to getting started prior to this unit arriving. I've downloaded the manual and I think I need to order some HDMI1.3 cables from Monoprice.com. I don't know how to do the firmware upgrade but I think I'll figure it out as this will be one of the first things I do after set-up. I'm coming from a Denon 2802 so Deon's aren't totally greek to me. To bad the feature upgrades are not still free.. I'll have to make that decision a little bit down the road.. Thanks for any advice.


-fab5


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16492203
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a 3808CI today and it will arrive in about a week. Would you guys be able to give me some tips as to getting started prior to this unit arriving. I've downloaded the manual and I think I need to order some HDMI1.3 cables from Monoprice.com. I don't know how to do the firmware upgrade but I think I'll figure it out as this will be one of the first things I do after set-up. I'm coming from a Denon 2802 so Deon's aren't totally greek to me. To bad the feature upgrades are not still free.. I'll have to make that decision a little bit down the road.. Thanks for any advice.
> 
> 
> -fab5



What equipment are you hooking to your 3808?


----------



## fab5valentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16494122
> 
> 
> What equipment are you hooking to your 3808?



Just hooked up a set of SVS SCS-01's in a 5.0 array and plan on running a Sony BDS560 Blu when it comes out in a couple of weeks. I aslo have and SVS PB12+/2 sub but may be upgrading that in a few weeks..


-fab5


----------



## kenshin-dono

quick question, does the 3808 have 2 sub outs for the .1 LFE channel? the RCA jack one? it doesn't look like it from the picture of the back, but im not sure


im kinda between this, the pioneer sc 05, or the yamah 1910. i think the yamaha has 2 outs


speaker setup will be definitive tech, something like


* Front L/R BP7004

* Center clr2002

* Rears BP2x

* SUB prosub800


havent decided if im going for that extra sub, or just using the ones in the 7004's but either way having 2 outs would be better than 1 and having to get a splitter or somthing. flipping through this thread, but right now the pioneers in the lead, i can get a really good deal on it and my old one was a pioneer that lasted a long time


out of the 3 actually this ones on the bottom, mostly because the model is so old, and also i heard theyre not very user friendly. The biggest reason though was some compaints i had read about them droping signal over hdmi with some sony tvs


----------



## batpig

the 3808 only has one sub out, but you can hook up two subs to ANY receiver just by using a simple Y-splitter RCA cable. That is not a reason to choose Yamaha over Denon, since the Yamaha uses the same Y-splitter, it just does it INSIDE the receiver! The two sub outs on the Yammy's produce the exact same signal, and you can do the same thing with any other receiver with a Y-splitter.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16492203
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a 3808CI today and it will arrive in about a week. Would you guys be able to give me some tips as to getting started prior to this unit arriving. I've downloaded the manual and I think I need to order some HDMI1.3 cables from Monoprice.com. I don't know how to do the firmware upgrade but I think I'll figure it out as this will be one of the first things I do after set-up. I'm coming from a Denon 2802 so Deon's aren't totally greek to me. To bad the feature upgrades are not still free.. I'll have to make that decision a little bit down the road.. Thanks for any advice.
> 
> 
> -fab5




Firmware update? http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/ 


Good luck with your new 3808!


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16494301
> 
> 
> Just hooked up a set of SVS SCS-01's in a 5.0 array and plan on running a Sony BDS560 Blu when it comes out in a couple of weeks. I aslo have and SVS PB12+/2 sub but may be upgrading that in a few weeks..
> 
> 
> -fab5



Seems like all you will need is an HDMI to go from AVR to TV. Then another one (HDMI) to get your BD hooked up (BTW check out Panasonic BD players, I believe the audio is better in panny) to the reciever. Also don't know if your older Denon had preamp out to sub, if it didn't you will want a decent RCA-->RCA sub cable shielded is best.

Also firmware is really just a matter of selecting it on the GUI after your network cable is plugged in. Maybe like many of us you also need a really long network cable (CAT6 is best) or you can use a wireless bridge to get to your wireless network. Otherwise I found 3808 setup to be pretty intuitive as long as you are familiar with receivers/AVR's in general.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16496090
> 
> 
> I found 3808 setup to be pretty intuitive as long as you are familiar with receivers/AVR's in general.



I'm still in the process of getting mine set up, and this is my first component receiver. I've found it to be fairly easy so far, especially with the occasional assistance of Batpig's guide (thanks, Batpig!).


I did run into an unexpected snag last night though, which stumped me for awhile, although I was able to resolve it. I didn't have any speakers hooked up to the 3808 yet, as I'm still in the process of building out my system; I had it configured to run audio to the TV through HDMI in the meantime. Well, I was able to hear the sound from my BD player and my DVR just fine (both over HDMI), but the audio from the PS2 (over optical) and the Wii were missing. I didn't realize the 3808 won't send those audio inputs back out over HDMI... I'm sure that's in the manual somewhere, but I didn't recall seeing it. I had borrowed some speakers so that I could at least get 2-ch audio running, and once I hooked those up and set the audio back to Amp in the 3808, viola; I had sound from the game consoles again. That one was starting to worry me though, as I was doing everything else right as far as assigning inputs, etc...


----------



## Wryker

Vanns.com is offering the Denon AVR-3808CI Multimedia Home Theater A/V Receiver for $999.98 shipped


----------



## kenshin-dono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16494521
> 
> 
> the 3808 only has one sub out, but you can hook up two subs to ANY receiver just by using a simple Y-splitter RCA cable. That is not a reason to choose Yamaha over Denon, since the Yamaha uses the same Y-splitter, it just does it INSIDE the receiver! The two sub outs on the Yammy's produce the exact same signal, and you can do the same thing with any other receiver with a Y-splitter.



thanks for the info


got another question, i was going to just get 5.1 initially, but then i started reading that most recievers can actually take a 5.1 signal and reposition it to 7.1 speakers. Does this actually work? This is for gaming so positional audio is very important, if it can actually give me a wider range of sound then its definitely worth it. Does the denon do this? If i was playing an xbox game or ps3 game would it take that 5.1 and turn it into 7.1 so i would hear gunfire, ect from different directions better? i do notice the pioneer elite sc-05 has something called THX select 2 game mode.. not sure if thats what it is im looking for


----------



## jbrinegar

yeah, you can use PLiix to expand to 7.1


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/16496614
> 
> 
> Vanns.com is offering the Denon AVR-3808CI Multimedia Home Theater A/V Receiver for $999.98 shipped



Vann's isn't the only on-line dealer to have reduced the price of the 3808 (Amazon, Electronics-Expo and J&R had it at that price for a few days recently), though, sticking with the facts at hand, Vann's says the price is only good til 5/22. Perhaps the Memorial day sales have started, the Denon 2010 models announcement has set off the 3808 "sell off", or who knows what







. We'll see....


----------



## fab5valentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16496090
> 
> 
> Seems like all you will need is an HDMI to go from AVR to TV. Then another one (HDMI) to get your BD hooked up (BTW check out Panasonic BD players, I believe the audio is better in panny) to the reciever. Also don't know if your older Denon had preamp out to sub, if it didn't you will want a decent RCA-->RCA sub cable shielded is best.
> 
> Also firmware is really just a matter of selecting it on the GUI after your network cable is plugged in. Maybe like many of us you also need a really long network cable (CAT6 is best) or you can use a wireless bridge to get to your wireless network. Otherwise I found 3808 setup to be pretty intuitive as long as you are familiar with receivers/AVR's in general.



Thanks!! Just placed my monoprice order for the cables,, cat 6 and 1.3a highspeed.. +++










In regards to Panny's, how's upcoverting DVD's??


Got my 3808CI yesterday at Vann's for $999.88 shiping included.. It's scheduled for FRIDAY delivery.. Pre-Memorial Day sale for me










Thanks!


-fab5


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16498984
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Just placed my monoprice order for the cables,, cat 6 and 1.3a highspeed.. +++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to Panny's, how's upcoverting DVD's??
> 
> 
> Got my 3808CI yesterday at Vann's for $999.88 shiping included.. It's scheduled for FRIDAY delivery.. Pre-Memorial Day sale for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> -fab5



Do you have to pay an additional $100 for the firmware upgrade now?


----------



## fab5valentine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16499446
> 
> 
> Do you have to pay an additional $100 for the firmware upgrade now?




Not for firmware.. Free.. Fixes program bugs etc..


Denon extended the *feature upgrade* offer thrru April 31st, now $100 w/no rebate










-fab5


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16499668
> 
> 
> Not for firmware.. Free.. Fixes program bugs etc..
> 
> 
> Denon extended the *feature upgrade* offer thrru April 31st, now $100 w/no rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -fab5



You will never get it that way.........There is NO April 31st!!










Steve


----------



## ghook2020




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16494521
> 
> 
> the 3808 only has one sub out, but you can hook up two subs to ANY receiver just by using a simple Y-splitter RCA cable. That is not a reason to choose Yamaha over Denon, since the Yamaha uses the same Y-splitter, it just does it INSIDE the receiver! The two sub outs on the Yammy's produce the exact same signal, and you can do the same thing with any other receiver with a Y-splitter.



Any reason to prefer splitter over daisy-chain (if your sub has an out)?


Am ordering a couple of Axiom EP400's and need to decide which way to go.


Thanks.


Hook


----------



## BOB HAN

Is anyone streaming I-tunes from their computer to their 3808? If so, how are you doing it? Are you using a media extender to do it? What kind? Will the 3808 play it directly via Ethernet? Thanks Bob H


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16494301
> 
> 
> Just hooked up a set of SVS SCS-01's in a 5.0 array and plan on running a Sony BDS560 Blu when it comes out in a couple of weeks. I aslo have and SVS PB12+/2 sub but may be upgrading that in a few weeks..
> 
> 
> -fab5



WOW!







Dude, that almost sounds like my same exact setup. I have a PC12Plus Sub and SCS01 in a 7.1 array. (well, not exactly, only have the front 3 speakers and sub hooked up so far








) What made you go SVS all the way like me? I'm a newbie who just decided to try to go the "easiest" route. Go figure. I had them send me the Better Cables coax for the sub and ordered my speaker wires from Blue Jeans Cable. I had Blue Jeans pre-terminate them bananas to spades with their highest end speaker wires with the grey casing.

I have a PS3 hooked via HDMI, an XBOX360 hooked via HDMI, a Wii hooked via component, an XBOX hooked (hooked up wrong actually, I have to rewire that one







) via component and an optical in hooked out from my TV. Also have the sound from my laptop output via rca cables from the headphones out port and I have my cable gateway wired via the ethernet. Still trying to make minor tweaks here and there but so far so good. I did the firmware upgrade and the feature pack upgrade after the feature pack cutoff date using the "date hack".







Pulled it off without a hitch.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16494301
> 
> 
> Just hooked up a set of SVS SCS-01's in a 5.0 array and plan on running a Sony BDS560 Blu when it comes out in a couple of weeks. I aslo have and SVS PB12+/2 sub but may be upgrading that in a few weeks..
> 
> 
> -fab5





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16499446
> 
> 
> Do you have to pay an additional $100 for the firmware upgrade now?



Not if he uses the so called "date hack".







Worked for me without any problem whatsoever.


----------



## Mr Segfault

I decided to get the feature pack update and faxed my paperwork in at around 11am, got home at 5pm and it's ready, 15min later, installed. Note, this is in Australia so you might have a different experience elsewhere.


Haven't had a chance to rerun Audyssey so I haven't used the new features yet.


----------



## Kermit955

I need suggestions or if somebody could please correct me. I am expecting an Emotiva XPA-5. I am planning to run a 5.1 setup with pre outs from the surround back to run a 2 channel setup based on the manual page 69, setup #3. I will use the ext amp for the front 3 channels and the remaining 2 channels for the surround back to be placed on top of my front speakers for stereo/direct mode. 3808ci to run the surround speakers. I am only using NHT super two's for the front left and right, supercenter and superone xu for surrounds. I will use a B&W 602s2 for the 2 channel setup via surround back preouts. My question is will this setup work. Not sure about using zone 2 for 2 channel setup. Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16501397
> 
> 
> Is anyone streaming I-tunes from their computer to their 3808? If so, how are you doing it? Are you using a media extender to do it? What kind? Will the 3808 play it directly via Ethernet? Thanks Bob H



The great thing about Apple is that Apple stuff only likes to work with Apple stuff. Itunes is not a DLNA server. If you want to stream from itunes, get an Apple airport and a mini->regular optical adapter.


----------



## jmystikcfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16501935
> 
> 
> I decided to get the feature pack update and faxed my paperwork in at around 11am, got home at 5pm and it's ready, 15min later, installed. Note, this is in Australia so you might have a different experience elsewhere.
> 
> 
> Haven't had a chance to rerun Audyssey so I haven't used the new features yet.



So, you paid the extra hundred and got the feature pack upgrade?


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16501573
> 
> 
> Not if he uses the so called "date hack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for me without any problem whatsoever.



ah ha...where can i find out more about this??


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16501397
> 
> 
> Is anyone streaming I-tunes from their computer to their 3808? If so, how are you doing it?



One reliable way is to take the issue completely out of the hands of the Denon....


I use a Sonos ZP-80 (new model is the ZP-90). Streams pretty much everything, can use an iPhone or iTouch as a remote control, if you don't want to purchase their remote. Most people using a Sonos are doing multi room setups (I run 5 zones), so it may be overkill for you. Check eBay for below list price items if you don't need a warranty (these things rarely have problems).


Other people use the Logitech Squeezbox which doesn't meet my needs (hard to sync between rooms 100% reliably and must be fool proof for my non-techy wife to use), but is cheaper and might work for you.


FWIW, I use the Sonos instead of a CD player and have renamed the CD input to "Sonos" on the 3808. I've tried the Denon streaming and it is complete pain in comparison.


----------



## clax170

I have verizon Fios and connected my verizon router to an apple time capsule (lan from fios to wan of time capsule). Then I have an airport express connected behind my receiver on my wireless network. hooked up the 3.5mm to the cd input of my denon and use my ipod touch remote to control my itunes library through my orb speakers (6.1). Works great.


I cannot get the ethernet to work for internet radio. This may be an apple to Denon,problem.


I am enjoying it a lot.

-Craig


----------



## joe1515

I was speaking with a local dealer in NY the other day about upgrading my turntable when he asked me about my equipment, I told him I had the the Denon 3808ci receiver. He said this receiver is garbage, in fact the whole line is garbage that is why denon is scrapping the line becasue it has been a huge failure. He said the amp is horrible and is an aweful musical sounding receiver, especially musically.


Is this guy correct?


Joe


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16501397
> 
> 
> Is anyone streaming I-tunes from their computer to their 3808? If so, how are you doing it?



I'm not doing yet, but I'll be hooking up a Mac mini to the Denon via optical and using that as a dedicated music/video server. I haven't decided how I'm going to control it yet, however (aside from using Remote on my iPhone).


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16498984
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Just placed my monoprice order for the cables,, cat 6 and 1.3a highspeed.. +++
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to Panny's, how's upcoverting DVD's??
> 
> 
> Got my 3808CI yesterday at Vann's for $999.88 shiping included.. It's scheduled for FRIDAY delivery.. Pre-Memorial Day sale for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> -fab5



I got mine from Amazon at the same price and did the $100 upgrade. The website would not take my S/N and Mac address but customer service was nice enough to enter it in manually and that night was able to perform the $100 feature addition UG. It was stated that it could take 2 hrs but mine was less than 30 min.


It's best to have a wired connection because the last thing that you want to have happen during a firmware upgrade is a com failure. You don't need cat 6 unless you live in the Gates mansion. Cat 5e is good for 300 ft. I think the Denon's nic card is 100mb, which cat 5e can handle easily (not like the internet is anything close to even that speed.)


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170*  /forum/post/16502903
> 
> 
> I have verizon Fios and connected my verizon router to an apple time capsule (lan from fios to wan of time capsule). Then I have an airport express connected behind my receiver on my wireless network. hooked up the 3.5mm to the cd input of my denon and use my ipod touch remote to control my itunes library through my orb speakers (6.1). Works great.
> 
> 
> I cannot get the ethernet to work for internet radio. This may be an apple to Denon,problem.
> 
> 
> I am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> -Craig



I think the question was, at least the one I have, is anyone using the 3808 to control iTunes? I use an AppleTV in both my HT and dedicated stereo system so I don't have a need for the 3808 to control iTunes but I'm still curious if it will and if so how well it works. So in theory your ethernet connection from your computer to the 3808 should work with nothing in between.


----------



## cjv123

newbie question: can I "update" the firmware without purchasing the "upgraded" features, presuming this is meaningfully distinct?


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16503537
> 
> 
> I think the question was, at least the one I have, is anyone using the 3808 to control iTunes? I use an AppleTV in both my HT and dedicated stereo system so I don't have a need for the 3808 to control iTunes but I'm still curious if it will and if so how well it works. So in theory your ethernet connection from your computer to the 3808 should work with nothing in between.



Rec Head brought this up a few months back; see here... 


In short, you need a UPnP-capable server for the 3808 to be able stream directly, and unfortunately iTunes doesn't fit the bill (unless something's changed).


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16492203
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on a 3808CI today and it will arrive in about a week. Would you guys be able to give me some tips as to getting started prior to this unit arriving. I've downloaded the manual and I think I need to order some HDMI1.3 cables from Monoprice.com. I don't know how to do the firmware upgrade but I think I'll figure it out as this will be one of the first things I do after set-up. I'm coming from a Denon 2802 so Deon's aren't totally greek to me. To bad the feature upgrades are not still free.. I'll have to make that decision a little bit down the road.. Thanks for any advice.
> 
> 
> -fab5



Fab5,

Someone reported that their 3808ci purchased after 4/30 came with the upgrade package installed. Please let us know if your does or does not come w/ it installed.


Thanks


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16503575
> 
> 
> newbie question: can I "update" the firmware without purchasing the "upgraded" features, presuming this is meaningfully distinct?



Yes. As soon as you connect it to the internet, you can run the firmware update. You won't get the feature package, but you will get the latest firmware.


----------



## heatwave3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe1515* /forum/post/16502992
> 
> 
> I was speaking with a local dealer in NY the other day about upgrading my turntable when he asked me about my equipment, I told him I had the the Denon 3808ci receiver. He said this receiver is garbage, in fact the whole line is garbage that is why denon is scrapping the line becasue it has been a huge failure. He said the amp is horrible and is an aweful musical sounding receiver, especially musically.
> 
> 
> Is this guy correct?
> 
> 
> Joe




Let me guess ...he sells Onkyo's or Pioneer's?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe1515* /forum/post/16502992
> 
> 
> I was speaking with a local dealer[...] He said the amp is horrible and is an aweful musical sounding receiver, especially musically.
> 
> 
> Is this guy correct?



No. It performs extremely well, is extremely flexible and it has probably been one of the most successful lines in Denon's history. If anything, Denon is moving the features and the design of this amp into more of the lineup.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kermit955* /forum/post/16502332
> 
> 
> I need suggestions or if somebody could please correct me. I am expecting an Emotiva XPA-5. I am planning to run a 5.1 setup with pre outs from the surround back to run a 2 channel setup based on the manual page 69, setup #3. I will use the ext amp for the front 3 channels and the remaining 2 channels for the surround back to be placed on top of my front speakers for stereo/direct mode. 3808ci to run the surround speakers.... My question is will this setup work.



it should work fine. when you put it in a 2-channel mode (STEREO, DIRECT or PURE DIRECT) the 5.1 speakers will automatically deactivate and the SURR.BACK channels will activate and now become your Front L/R speakers. Since the pre-outs duplicate the signal that the amps are getting, I see no reason why your plan wouldn't work.


Note that you can also set up different channel levels (these are remembered by surround mode), as well as separate speaker distances, crossover, etc. for 2 CH playback (these are set in the special "2 CH DIRECT/STEREO" menu).


The behavior of this menu can be a little non-intuitive however -- especially with regards to Audyssey settings and bass management -- but I have a thorough explanation at the end of the Audio section of my FAQ:
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#section_05


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe1515* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was speaking with a local dealer in NY the other day about upgrading my turntable when he asked me about my equipment, I told him I had the the Denon 3808ci receiver. He said this receiver is garbage, in fact the whole line is garbage that is why denon is scrapping the line because it has been a huge failure. He said the amp is horrible and is an awful musical sounding receiver, especially musically.



Let me guess that this guy sells competing equipment.


I do agree that the amp section is mid-fi. The manual specifically states that one should not use 4 ohm speakers or the unit will overheat and go into protection mode. To me that means that it was built with insufficient tolerance. No bother. Many owners, such as myself, use the output of the feature-rich receiver to feed a separate hi-quality power amp. In my opinion, that overcomes any shortfalls in the receiver.


As for "Denon is scrapping the line," that's laughable. Denon updates its models frequently and the newer ones are refinements and improvements on the old ones. The new 3310ci is more similar to the 3808ci than it is different.


As for the line being a "huge failure" Denon was looking at a 10% sales growth in 2008. I don't know if they achieved it but I don't think they are doing poorly. Denon Holdings also owns the classic McIntosh line of audio equipment as well as Marantz.


----------



## odlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe1515* /forum/post/16502992
> 
> 
> I told him I had the the Denon 3808ci receiver. He said this receiver is garbage, in fact the whole line is garbage that is why denon is scrapping the line becasue it has been a huge failure. He said the amp is horrible and is an aweful musical sounding receiver, especially musically.



This is _verbatim_ the same thing a local dealer told me when I went in to try to see the Denon 3808. He then went on to push the Onkyo, hard.


[If they didn't get hot enough to boil water on, he might have an easier time selling them...]


Theoretically, the place I went is a licensed Denon dealer, but they carry no stock ("If you insist, we can special order one for you. I guess.") and parrot the Onkyo company line word-for-word, so I suspect they aren't going to be so listed for long.


----------



## MTAtech

odlin, that's an old practice in the audio business -- steer the customer away from the low margin items toward the high margin items. Sales pitch = "I carry both, so it doesn't make a difference to me."


----------



## davekro

odlin,


So was he a Denon dealer too? What brands did he actually stock? What brand DID he recommend? Since his generalization was so glaring and strongly negative, with no specific reasons, it sure sound slike a sour grapes sales pitch.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16501573
> 
> 
> Not if he uses the so called "date hack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for me without any problem whatsoever.



Was your "date hack" the same thing as that reported in the following post by dwhat earlier in this thread?:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post16450297


----------



## MTAtech

date hack? Sounds like a serial killer.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16505038
> 
> 
> date hack? Sounds like a serial killer.



Murder would be kind...most dates would just up and walk away upon seeing the OCD gibberish that we spew here


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16501397
> 
> 
> Is anyone streaming I-tunes from their computer to their 3808? If so, how are you doing it? Are you using a media extender to do it? What kind? Will the 3808 play it directly via Ethernet? Thanks Bob H



Are you using itunes on a windows PC or an apple machine?


If windows you can stream from WMP or about a 1000 other pieces of software. If Apple you'll need to buy additional hardware to make this work...


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16504232
> 
> 
> it should work fine. when you put it in a 2-channel mode (STEREO, DIRECT or PURE DIRECT) the 5.1 speakers will automatically deactivate and the SURR.BACK channels will activate and now become your Front L/R speakers. Since the pre-outs duplicate the signal that the amps are getting, I see no reason why your plan wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> Note that you can also set up different channel levels (these are remembered by surround mode), as well as separate speaker distances, crossover, etc. for 2 CH playback (these are set in the special "2 CH DIRECT/STEREO" menu).
> 
> 
> The behavior of this menu can be a little non-intuitive however -- especially with regards to Audyssey settings and bass management -- but I have a thorough explanation at the end of the Audio section of my FAQ:
> http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#section_05



batpig, thanks so much for all the info. I am just waiting for the monoprice cables. I ordered this cable, 6ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video) instead of the analog rca cables after reading through the emotiva forums. Are there any disadvantages using these cables?


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16457048
> 
> 
> Go to Page 62 of the Denon 3808 manual. You will see that the remote needs to have a different code set/programmed for each of the four remote ID's. It explains pretty well what to do, so get that tape off of there.



See, I found that page, and I followed those steps... but the remote still sends signals for ID 1. The steps were a bit confusing, so I was hoping someone who'd actually done it could walk me through it a little more clearly. Maybe I didn't do it quite right.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/16502556
> 
> 
> So, you paid the extra hundred and got the feature pack upgrade?



I paid $150 Australian, as unfortunately we never have had the ability to get the feature pack for free or with a rebate.. Over here we have 1 choice. Fax in a form and pay $150.


Also, it appears that they are being sold here now as a 3808A which already includes the feature pack.


----------



## ickysmits

I have just a few questions about how well the GUI works as I'm trying to decide between the 2809 and 3808.

- Does the GUI (forget about the network menu) lag or slow basic operation down at all?

- Do some people feel it causes any trouble with basic operation?

- Finally, I see in the manual that there is a option for text information display and master volume display in the GUI settings - does that mean there's a way to disable the GUI or the volume overlay to the screen?


The reason I ask is because I recently brought home an HK 354 (returned it for other issues). The GUI is nice, but I didn't like the lag between the time you push the button and when it responds. For example, it wanted to add the overlay volume display and that makes reaction time for the volume really slow and there's no way to turn it off. It's a small concern, I know, but I like basic things to work basically as I won't be able to see it watching OTA TV. At the same time some GUI features are nice, like radio and making quick adjustments while watching a DVD. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16506603
> 
> 
> I have just a few questions about how well the GUI works as I'm trying to decide between the 2809 and 3808.
> 
> - Does the GUI (forget about the network menu) lag or slow basic operation down at all?



I don't have a lot of experience with other AVRs so my frame of reference is limited. But I would say NO it does not lag or slow basic operation. Having said that though, some features like browsing through network shared music or USB device can be a little slow, but not that bad (and I don't think that's the type of operation you're talking about).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16506603
> 
> 
> - Do some people feel it causes any trouble with basic operation?



I would say NO..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16506603
> 
> 
> - Finally, I see in the manual that there is a option for text information display and master volume display in the GUI settings - does that mean there's a way to disable the GUI or the volume overlay to the screen?



I'm not sure what is available by default (IE without the feature pack update) but mine allows me to have the volume display as "Top", "Bottom", "None" so, I would say YES.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16506603
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is because I recently brought home an HK 354 (returned it for other issues). The GUI is nice, but I didn't like the lag between the time you push the button and when it responds. For example, it wanted to add the overlay volume display and that makes reaction time for the volume really slow and there's no way to turn it off. It's a small concern, I know, but I like basic things to work basically as I won't be able to see it watching OTA TV. At the same time some GUI features are nice, like radio and making quick adjustments while watching a DVD. Thanks.




By my observations, the GUI seems to have little to no influence on the responsiveness of the unit.


Cheers.


----------



## ickysmits

Thanks for your comments Mr. Segfault, appreciated.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16442173
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I'm sure this has been covered many times, but I am unable to find any definitive answers on how to fix my problem.
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and love it, except I can't seem to get much bass out of it. I have run Audassy and all seems ok, speaker distances seem correct etc.
> 
> 
> My speakers:
> 
> 
> 4 * VAF DCX Here are the SPECS - For fronts and surrounds.
> 
> 1 * VAF DCX Center Here are the SPECS - For the center.
> 
> 
> I do not have a sub, but I expect given the frequency range and efficiency of these speakers, I've been led to believe that a sub is not needed.
> 
> 
> But, my problem is that I can't seem to get any good bass from this setup. Is it that the 3808 + Audassy really expects you to have a sub?
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Just in case anyone is interested, I've fixed my issue.... I was just browsing through the web interface for my 3808 and I noticed that I had *night mode turned on*. I have no idea when it got turned on, but once it was off it was much better.


I've also just installed the feature pack but have not had the chance to run Ausyassy yet to see if the Dynamic EQ improves things even more at low volumes.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16502616
> 
> 
> ah ha...where can i find out more about this??



Just look a few pages back. It's in there.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16504914
> 
> 
> Was your "date hack" the same thing as that reported in the following post by dwhat earlier in this thread?:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post16450297



Yes, that is what I was referring to. It's a working method. I did it without a problem so whoever is out there contemplating on getting this fine piece of equipment, you should still be able to get the upgrade feature pack as long as the info entered is within the time frame of the feature pack. Basically, any reasonable date before April 30th, 2009. Good luck everyone.


----------



## thebesthereis

  *Please note:* You may be able to receive your upgrade via validation through our online system or the system may prompt you to mail-in a claim form which will be provided. Either way *you have 60 days from your product purchase date to claim your free feature package upgrade.*


----------



## Elkhunter

MTAtech,


Denon failed to achieve its fiscal 2008 goal of boosting sales by 10%. They did increase their AVR dollar share from 20.7% to 21.7%, but didn't make their goal of getting the top AVR dollar share (Yamaha???).


Reasons given were the decline in the world economy, the demise of Circuit City, and the "extraordinary" degradation of Blu-ray player prices.


I guess they couldn't sell enough 2500s and 3800s.


That *** **** Funai and their low prices !!!

www.twice.com/article/CA6658989.html


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16507589
> 
> *Please note:* You may be able to receive your upgrade via validation through our online system or the system may prompt you to mail-in a claim form which will be provided. Either way *you have 60 days from your product purchase date to claim your free feature package upgrade.*



Thanks thebestthereis..., but is Denon lame or just playing with us







...? I mean this is from a Denon website page which also prominently states Buy a new Denon Receiver...*today* and receive a free feature package. (The *bold* was added for emphasis.) Yet a bit less prominently it also says with purchasebetween September 1, 2008 and April 30, 2009.


Guess I need to just buy a 3808 just to find out for myself







!


----------



## jmystikcfl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16507896
> 
> 
> Thanks thebestthereis..., but is Denon lame or just playing with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...? I mean this is from a Denon website page which also prominently states Buy a new Denon Receiver...*today* and receive a free feature package. (The *bold* was added for emphasis.) Yet a bit less prominently it also says with purchasebetween September 1, 2008 and April 30, 2009.
> 
> 
> Guess I need to just buy a 3808 just to find out for myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



That was my thought exactly! I want to purchase one, but that extra hundred puts it outside of my budget for an AVR. Truth be known, the 3808ci is outside of my budget anyway, but if I can get it for current prices, I may be willing to go that high.


That said, their site is a bit confusing in that regard. If I purchase one "today" as stated on the site, I fall outside of the designated window for the free feature upgrade. Has anybody bought one since April 30th and tried to get the feature upgrade? Or did the receiver already have the feature upgrade installed when you got it?


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16506603
> 
> 
> I have just a few questions about how well the GUI works as I'm trying to decide between the 2809 and 3808.
> 
> - Does the GUI (forget about the network menu) lag or slow basic operation down at all?
> 
> - Do some people feel it causes any trouble with basic operation?
> 
> - Finally, I see in the manual that there is a option for text information display and master volume display in the GUI settings - does that mean there's a way to disable the GUI or the volume overlay to the screen?
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is because I recently brought home an HK 354 (returned it for other issues). The GUI is nice, but I didn't like the lag between the time you push the button and when it responds. For example, it wanted to add the overlay volume display and that makes reaction time for the volume really slow and there's no way to turn it off. It's a small concern, I know, but I like basic things to work basically as I won't be able to see it watching OTA TV. At the same time some GUI features are nice, like radio and making quick adjustments while watching a DVD. Thanks.



I owned quite a few HK 354's (3 to be precise) and everything about it is slower than the Denon. The Denon must have a faster processor because I found this annoying as well but returned all three because they broke within 90 days, last one got scrapped by BB. All that said, replacing the HK was very difficult for me, I thought I really liked it, but what did I know, that was before I put the 3808 in my HT.

I tried the Pio vsx03txh and found it to be a step down from the 354 as far as the sound quality and features. So I went with the 2809 but really missed HK GUI as well as needed the upconversion for my HT.

I can honestly say that owning this Denon 3808 for a month now and get happier with it each day. I don't know if you were always adjusting HK volume up and down like me for every different channel as well as the dreaded commercial volume levels. This is no longer a problem with 3808 (Dynamic Volume).

I love the feature where I can control it by laptop, that way I can check/change setting whenever without irritating my Wife who does not get why I need to check/mess with it in the middle of a movie. Anyways the change just shows up on the bottom of the screen really for a second. The volume is also on screen, HK was cooler for this (just looked better on screen than 3808) but you can turn it off with 3808 as well as move it to the top of the screen.

Most importantly no more loud pops which I hate to hear in my new speakers. The denon does not do all of these annoying things that the HK's did (BTW-also had HK254-same problems). I swear the HK's were trying to kill my speakers and hearing with these disturbingly loud pops, also Denon works better with PC's ATI graphics cards than HK, audio works over HDMI etc..

Sorry to run on, but I hope as a former HK lover the Denon will convert you too. Again couldn't be happier with this 354 replacement, Denon Rocks!!!


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elkhunter* /forum/post/16507819
> 
> 
> MTAtech,
> 
> 
> Denon failed to achieve its fiscal 2008 goal of boosting sales by 10%. They did increase their AVR dollar share from 20.7% to 21.7%, but didn't make their goal of getting the top AVR dollar share (Yamaha???).
> 
> 
> Reasons given were the decline in the world economy, the demise of Circuit City, and the "extraordinary" degradation of Blu-ray player prices.
> 
> 
> I guess they couldn't sell enough 2500s and 3800s.
> 
> 
> That *** **** Funai and their low prices !!!
> 
> www.twice.com/article/CA6658989.html



Thanks for that info. I was Googling to find if they made their goal but couldn't find it.


Their goal was 10% but they achieved 5%. That counters the salesman's claim that their AVRs were a huge failure. Nearly 22% of the market doesn't sound like a failure. Hey, Apple only has 5-10% of the PC market.


On whether the Feature Package is still free, just call the 800-number on that webpage. I'm sure they'll tell you. I bought mine on 4-26-09 and got the UG.


----------



## J Ritt

Just an update on my experience with the refund situation, since I see it's still under discussion here. I ordered my 3808 at the very end of January, and received it shortly thereafter. I paid the $100 and downloaded the upgrade pack because I wanted the advanced Audyssey features for nighttime viewing. I sent in my rebate form. I received an email stating the following:



> Quote:
> Thank you for submitting your information to Denon for validation. Your
> 
> mail-in and proof of purchase could not be validated. Please send in a valid
> 
> correction of your upgrade ID number.



Apparently my upgrade ID number wasn't showing up as valid. I double-checked what I had emailed them, and what I had copied from my receiver when I performed the upgrade and they matched. Either I transcribed it incorrectly from my receiver, or they had a glitch in their system...still unsure.


Anyway, I explained the situation to the rep. and they said not to worry about it and they'd get my rebate check out to me. By mid-March I hadn't seen anything, so I contacted them again by phone. They said they'd get on it.


I received a check for $100 in the mail at the very end of April. So, in the end it took me a little back and forth to get my $100 back, but it was pretty painless overall.


BTW, I'm thoroughly enjoying the receiver. I haven't had any problems, and it is fantastic with all sources...Blu-Ray/PS3, XBOX360, Dish Network, DVD, streaming audio from my PC, CD's, etc. Everything sounds and looks great. I'm completely satisfied.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmystikcfl* /forum/post/16508518
> 
> 
> ...Has anybody bought one since April 30th and tried to get the feature upgrade? Or did the receiver already have the feature upgrade installed when you got it?



If you skim through the previous several pages of the thread you will see various posts about this issue. To summarize (based on memory):
A couple of people (thebestthereis being the most recent one) have reported that if you purchase the upgrade online and enter a purchase data of 4/30/09 or earlier (the infamous "date hack") then you will get the upgrade for free.

thebesthereis also pointed out that the website states that it may not accept your online purchase and instead require you to send a form in (which will mean that you'll need to send in a proof of purchase for the rebate...in another words you won't get the rebate).

At least one person recently reported that their 3808 came with the upgrade already installed.

In a recent call to Denon they told me that the free offer period has ended and that they won't be shipping the 3808 with the upgrade already installed. So any result is possible







. Like I said, is Denon lame or just playing with us.


----------



## cdnbum88

When you do a hard reset will this require me to update the firmware again?

Is there a better process for running Audyessy over for new setup?


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16509237
> 
> 
> I owned quite a few HK 354's (3 to be precise) and everything about it is slower than the Denon. The Denon must have a faster processor because I found this annoying as well but returned all three because they broke within 90 days, last one got scrapped by BB. All that said, replacing the HK was very difficult for me, I thought I really liked it, but what did I know, that was before I put the 3808 in my HT.
> 
> I tried the Pio vsx03txh and found it to be a step down from the 354 as far as the sound quality and features. So I went with the 2809 but really missed HK GUI as well as needed the upconversion for my HT.
> 
> I can honestly say that owning this Denon 3808 for a month now and get happier with it each day. I don't know if you were always adjusting HK volume up and down like me for every different channel as well as the dreaded commercial volume levels. This is no longer a problem with 3808 (Dynamic Volume).
> 
> I love the feature where I can control it by laptop, that way I can check/change setting whenever without irritating my Wife who does not get why I need to check/mess with it in the middle of a movie. Anyways the change just shows up on the bottom of the screen really for a second. The volume is also on screen, HK was cooler for this (just looked better on screen than 3808) but you can turn it off with 3808 as well as move it to the top of the screen.
> 
> Most importantly no more loud pops which I hate to hear in my new speakers. The denon does not do all of these annoying things that the HK's did (BTW-also had HK254-same problems). I swear the HK's were trying to kill my speakers and hearing with these disturbingly loud pops, also Denon works better with PC's ATI graphics cards than HK, audio works over HDMI etc..
> 
> Sorry to run on, but I hope as a former HK lover the Denon will convert you too. Again couldn't be happier with this 354 replacement, Denon Rocks!!!



Wow, your experience is so similar to mine - except I only returned two HK 354s before giving up. I also thought I liked the 354, it's a great piece of kit, but it took me a while to figure out all the things I didn't like about it. It's good to know I'm not crazy, thanks.


Yes, I was always reaching for the volume but the HK has to do two things before getting around to what I wanted; 1- the LED on the front of the AVR goes from dim to bright and 2- the volume overlay comes up. By the time it gets around to actually turning down the volume the loud advert is already over. The design features on the Harman Kardon, IMO, just kind of get in the way. That and the pops, cutting out the start of a song, not locking onto the audio fast enough, etc... That's why I'm asking questions about the everyday use of the Denon that might seem odd to others. I'm also curious about the Audyssey features so if the 3808 works fine, and I don't have to hesitate picking an AVR with GUI, then I have more options than just the 2809.


Thanks so much for your comments, it was very helpful.


----------



## andyev

I posted this in the 2009-2010 Denon thread but thought I'd ask you guys since you own the 3808Ci. I am considering this receiver or the 1910. The price difference is really double (especially with the feature pack.) I think the network connectivity is a good feature and also like the 3rd zone/3 sources as well as the improved OSD (not sure how much I'd really use this after initial setup.) What I'm trying to figure out is will it sound 2x better than the 1910. I've got Paradigm Cinema 90 speakers which I've been told are small but my room is small as well. I've been happy with the speaker setup in the past. Will the speakers really limit my appreciation for this receiver?


Thanks in advance


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyev* /forum/post/16512921
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is will it sound 2x better than the 1910.



That's the age old question in any comparison. A Harvard degree is $100,000 more than City College. Is the difference worth it? A Lexus is twice the cost of a Toyota. Is the difference worth it?


On this matter, you asked about the sound difference. A brief look at the 1910 makes me think that it lacks mainly a few features and is only 90w/channel. It has HDMI and the new codecs. My view is that any of the Denons should be driven by a separate power amp, but that's me.


If the 1910 has pre-amp outs and you can live without the network feature (and perhaps a few others that I missed) the savings would let you afford a separate power amp and your sound would be indeed better than a stock 3808ci.


----------



## chpwaman

I don't think the 1910 has pre-outs...


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chpwaman* /forum/post/16513139
> 
> 
> I don't think the 1910 has pre-outs...



You are right. I download the product sheet. Oh well.


----------



## andyev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16513186
> 
> 
> You are right. I download the product sheet. Oh well.



With that in mind, is the sound really going to be that much better? 2x is 1) unrealistic to get a measurement on that and 2) high given the other benefits of the 3308. Am I going to notice a sound difference specifically with the speakers I have and knowing it's a dedicated HT and it will be 70% movies and 30% sports? I do appreciate the advice. I was actually thinking of the secondary amp at a later time and go with the 1910.


----------



## batpig

the 1910 is certainly all that you NEED. but sometimes people buy more than they need. Nobody will ever be able to answer the "is it worth it" question. that's why you are going to continue to draw a lot of blanks if you keep reposting your question -- nobody can answer for you. if you want the extra features, extra power, extra inputs, GUI, etc. and can afford the extra money, then yes it will be worth it. if you won't really use the extra features and really can't afford the extra money, than no it's not worth it. life is full of decisions.


you aren't really paying 2X the price for double the sound quality; the 3808CI will sound better for sure but it's mostly about the features, power, etc.


----------



## MTAtech

Good answer batpig.


Presuming those are 8 ohm speakers, I think the sound would be similar enough to the stock 3808, based on the specs. (Note: I haven't heard the 1910.) But the 3808 is more versatile since it will let one output to a power amp.


Are there another AVR in the 1910's price class that has similar features that you are considering?


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16510168
> 
> 
> If you skim through the previous several pages of the thread you will see various posts about this issue. To summarize (based on memory):
> A couple of people (thebestthereis being the most recent one) have reported that if you purchase the upgrade online and enter a purchase data of 4/30/09 or earlier (the infamous "date hack") then you will get the upgrade for free.
> 
> thebesthereis also pointed out that the website states that it may not accept your online purchase and instead require you to send a form in (which will mean that you'll need to send in a proof of purchase for the rebate...in another words you won't get the rebate).
> 
> At least one person recently reported that their 3808 came with the upgrade already installed.
> 
> In a recent call to Denon they told me that the free offer period has ended and that they won't be shipping the 3808 with the upgrade already installed. So any result is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said, is Denon lame or just playing with us.



Not exactly. Here is what I was trying to get at. Being that you only have 60 days FROM your purchase date, the very latest you can apply for the feature pack and get it for free is June 30th. Remember, the latest date you can enter as a purchase date in order to get it free, is April 30th, then so long as you APPLY the upgrade within 60 days of THAT so called "purchase date" you should not have a problem. So even if you buy it and have it and apply for the update on June 30th, you're still good. It should still be free until AT LEAST June 30th. Good luck everybody.









As a reminder...
 *Please note:* You may be able to receive your upgrade via validation through our online system or the system may prompt you to mail-in a claim form which will be provided. Either way *you have 60 days from your product purchase date to claim your free feature package upgrade.*


The latest date to enter as a purchase date: April 30th

The latest date to actually buy the 3808CI, apply for and upgrade it: June 30th.


----------



## Gouty

I got the free update without a hitch, despite being out of the 60 day window by quite some time. I just fudged the current date. For instance my receipt says I bought the unit on 9/6/08. So even if I were submitting my form today, I'd say the date was 9/15/08. It worked for me.


----------



## PerfKnee

The 3808ci I bought from 6ave seems to be a lemon. Worked fine when I got it, quickly started having Ethernet issues, then died completely. 6 week repair to order a new power supply transformer. I called denon and was amazed that their advice worked... they said reboot my router, I did so, and suddenly the network radio started working. But a few days later the ethernet features on the receiver were all dead again, and nothing I've tried with the router helped. Ethernet has been dead for a few weeks now; the LEDs by the ethernet ports on the receiver and router usually don't go on at all. I do sometimes get an ip address if I leave the receiver on for a long time, so I think the receiver's ethernet adapter is on the fritz.


I'm not looking forward to another 6 week repair.


I called Denon again today and they first said if I get an IP address then the setup is fine, but then when I told them I had an IP address but nothing else worked they said it must be some setting on my router, but they couldn't tell me what. I noted that it has worked in the past without my doing any router changes, but that didn't change their opinion that it's the router not receiver. I think they are wrong but want to make sure I try everything first before taking it in for repair.

*So is there anyone who has a 2wire wifi router for AT&T DSL like me? My router is white with four ethernet ports. If so did you have to make any router changes to get it to work with your 3808ci?*


----------



## iramack

I have the same router and I used it to download the free upgrade last month. I just plugged it into the receiver and away I went. I was actually amazed that it was that simple. However that is all I did withthe router. I don't use it in normal everyday use. I did have a glitch in the very last module of my upgrade, where it said "upgrade failed". I recalled that we have VPN on our computer so I just unplugged the the computer and printer from the router, leaving only the Denon connected. It re-tried automatically, and just did the last module again and................viola! Done.


Check your compputer configuration for firewalls,VPN, etc...........


Good luck.


Steve


----------



## andyev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16513311
> 
> 
> the 1910 is certainly all that you NEED. but sometimes people buy more than they need. Nobody will ever be able to answer the "is it worth it" question. that's why you are going to continue to draw a lot of blanks if you keep reposting your question -- nobody can answer for you. if you want the extra features, extra power, extra inputs, GUI, etc. and can afford the extra money, then yes it will be worth it. if you won't really use the extra features and really can't afford the extra money, than no it's not worth it. life is full of decisions.
> 
> 
> you aren't really paying 2X the price for double the sound quality; the 3808CI will sound better for sure but it's mostly about the features, power, etc.



Um, I think I was just asking if the sound quality is better or if I'm paying for the features. I have a pretty old Denon receiver now and it is a low end receiver. I'm fairly new to this and was looking for advice. I know you've been very helpful in this thread for a lot of people by reading through it so I'm going to assume I'm reading too much into your post and you were trying to be helpful without being rude.


The other receiver I was looking at was the Onkyo 607. However, I really am sold on the Denon line as I have had a Denon for 9 years and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## socaler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/16514137
> 
> 
> The 3808ci I bought from 6ave seems to be a lemon. Worked fine when I got it, quickly started having Ethernet issues, then died completely. 6 week repair to order a new power supply transformer. I called denon and was amazed that their advice worked... they said reboot my router, I did so, and suddenly the network radio started working. But a few days later the ethernet features on the receiver were all dead again, and nothing I've tried with the router helped. Ethernet has been dead for a few weeks now; the LEDs by the ethernet ports on the receiver and router usually don't go on at all. I do sometimes get an ip address if I leave the receiver on for a long time, so I think the receiver's ethernet adapter is on the fritz.
> 
> 
> I'm not looking forward to another 6 week repair.
> 
> 
> I called Denon again today and they first said if I get an IP address then the setup is fine, but then when I told them I had an IP address but nothing else worked they said it must be some setting on my router, but they couldn't tell me what. I noted that it has worked in the past without my doing any router changes, but that didn't change their opinion that it's the router not receiver. I think they are wrong but want to make sure I try everything first before taking it in for repair.
> 
> *So is there anyone who has a 2wire wifi router for AT&T DSL like me? My router is white with four ethernet ports. If so did you have to make any router changes to get it to work with your 3808ci?*



i have a 2wire router, and it is real inconsistent. i can connect to the network, access the denon, stream music from other computers, play internet radio, but CANNOT do firmware upgrades LOL.


it is definitely connected to the network internet, but it seems that there is still something hindering it. i never had this problem BEFORE i went to this DSL service.


----------



## Jon65

I took the plunge on the 3808 yesterday. Last day of Vann's sale. Delivery is 1 June. My first item on the to-do list after getting it connected is to attempt the "date hack". With my luck, this procedure will stop working now that I'm in.










Jon


----------



## hogdad

6th Ave has it now for $998.

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=DENAVR3808CI


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyev* /forum/post/16514781
> 
> 
> Um, I think I was just asking if the sound quality is better or if I'm paying for the features. I have a pretty old Denon receiver now and it is a low end receiver. I'm fairly new to this and was looking for advice. I know you've been very helpful in this thread for a lot of people by reading through it so I'm going to assume I'm reading too much into your post and you were trying to be helpful without being rude.
> 
> 
> The other receiver I was looking at was the Onkyo 607. However, I really am sold on the Denon line as I have had a Denon for 9 years and haven't had any problems with it.



I'm not trying to be rude







I'm trying to be honest. Lot's of people post threads / posts asking "is receiver XXX really worth it over receiver YYY??" and they never get much responses -- because it's an unanswerable question really.


There are definitely diminishing returns in "receiver world" just like other places. The 3808CI will definitely sound better than the 1909, but it's an incremental thing. And it really depends on how critical of a listener YOU are and how good your speakers are. There are some people for whom those subtle sonic gains are totally worth it, as they are hyper critical and are willing to spend money for that last ounce of sound quality. What you learn on AVSForum is that one man's "night and day difference!" is another man's "I could barely hear a difference!"


Bottom line -- it's really *mostly* a feature-based decision. The question is, do you need/want the other stuff the 3808CI offers for the extra $500? And how important is an extra $500 to you? The point I was making is that ultimately, only you can make the final call.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16513928
> 
> 
> Not exactly. Here is what I was trying to get at. Being that you only have 60 days FROM your purchase date, the very latest you can apply for the feature pack and get it for free is June 30th. Remember, the latest date you can enter as a purchase date in order to get it free, is April 30th, then so long as you APPLY the upgrade within 60 days of THAT so called "purchase date" you should not have a problem. So even if you buy it and have it and apply for the update on June 30th, you're still good. It should still be free until AT LEAST June 30th....



Thanks for the clarification thebestthereis - I now know that I need to pull the trigger on the 3808 well-before June 30th and there now is enough evidence that the date hack should work. The only possible rub is if the website (as the disclaimer you quote states) doesn't allow me to purchase the upgrade online, but instead requires that I send in a form (with a proof of purchase showing I bought it after 4/30/09 and poof goes the free upgrade) or am I just reading too much into this










Nevertheless, at least based on the english I learned in school..., like I said is Denon lame (i.e., the website designer can't write text that is clear) or are they playing (a word game) with us


----------



## av-ra

*Should I buy the 3808 online or from a local retailer?* My local Ultimate Electronics store will price match the current $1,000+/- best online prices (though I'll pay ~$80 extra in taxes), but what is the advantage (i.e., if I have problems upgrading the firmware or downloading the feature package do you think I can take it in to them and they'll get this to happen, and/or if they unit has a problem during warranty will Ultimate help me or just tell me to contact Denon)?
*Your thoughts would be helpful. Thanks!*


----------



## longbow

I have bought a ton from Ultimate and lots on-line. I would go with a local quality vendor like Ultimate if the price is the same. I love my 3808's (I have 2) You will get years of good HT from it.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I too am a satisfied Ultimate Electronics customer.


"if they unit has a problem during warranty will Ultimate help me..."


That is one of those "depends" questions. Where you are at in the warranty, what is wrong with it, etc. My experience is they will be as helpful as they can. Also their extended warranties have this feature where if you don't use it, you get money back at the end of its time span.


----------



## Duffinator

Did the Audyssey upgrade today and it works great!


I can't get my zone 2 to my patio speakers to output sound. I have my sat, dvd, and ATV all connected with HDMI, have selected zone 2, input set to sat, volume turned up to -28, and my speakers are connected to the far right binding posts and nothing. My understanding is you do not need analog cables to get sound. My 3805 did not pass digital to zone 2 but the 3808 will pass digital inputs to the other zones. It appears I'm missing something here does anyone have any idea what I'm missing? I have the amp assigned to zone 2.


Thanks


----------



## cdnbum88

Is anyone using this remote for all their units?


I a Sony BPX-1 Blu ray, AT&T Uverse and a Panny 1080i TV.


For the life of me I can't figure out this remote. I believe I am following the instructions, but none of the codes are working....I am slow, but really










Any words of wisdom? Yes I would love to order a Logitech or URC Digital R50, but not in the cards right now.


Help!!!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16516620
> 
> 
> Is anyone using this remote for all their units?
> 
> 
> I a Sony BPX-1 Blu ray, AT&T Uverse and a Panny 1080i TV.
> 
> 
> For the life of me I can't figure out this remote. I believe I am following the instructions, but none of the codes are working....I am slow, but really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any words of wisdom? Yes I would love to order a Logitech or URC Digital R50, but not in the cards right now.
> 
> 
> Help!!!



Have you try using the Learning Function if the Preset codes don't work?


----------



## cdnbum88

I saw that, but was not sure how to do it.


Do I literally have to hit each function ?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16516567
> 
> 
> Did the Audyssey upgrade today and it works great!
> 
> 
> I can't get my zone 2 to my patio speakers to output sound. I have my sat, dvd, and ATV all connected with HDMI, have selected zone 2, input set to sat, volume turned up to -28, and my speakers are connected to the far right binding posts and nothing. My understanding is you do not need analog cables to get sound. My 3805 did not pass digital to zone 2 but the 3808 will pass digital inputs to the other zones. It appears I'm missing something here does anyone have any idea what I'm missing? I have the amp assigned to zone 2.
> 
> 
> Thanks



When in doubt read the manual. Of course the 3808 does NOT pass the audio signal to the other zones over HDMI. Oh well back to additional analog cables.


----------



## heathmac

I am not sure if this is the right forum to post in so if not just point me in the right direction.


I just purchased the 3808 about a week and half ago and its a great receiver. I just have my DVR Cablebox and an xbox 360 coming into the 3808 via HDMI and then HDMI to my Sony XBR4 TV. Everything was working great with the GUI and then today the GUI just stop working.


Does anyone have any ideas what could of happen or how to get it to come back? Everything else is working fine from video from the 360 and TV.


Any help would be greatly appriecated. Thanks


----------



## heathmac

I actually just unplugged and plug the receiver back in and now the GUI is back. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bill_H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *heathmac* /forum/post/16516983
> 
> 
> I actually just unplugged and plug the receiver back in and now the GUI is back. Any thoughts?



Several people have had this problem (including me). I don't know why it occurs, but usually you can fix it by toggling the small power button instead of unplugging it.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *socaler* /forum/post/16514783
> 
> 
> i have a 2wire router, and it is real inconsistent. i can connect to the network, access the denon, stream music from other computers, play internet radio, but CANNOT do firmware upgrades LOL.
> 
> 
> it is definitely connected to the network internet, but it seems that there is still something hindering it. i never had this problem BEFORE i went to this DSL service.



This is probably due to your ISP not the router. The Denon will fail to connect if you are more than 50 (if I am remembering correctly) hops away from Denon Japan. Do a search in here on "hops" for more details.


----------



## fab5valentine

Just hooked up 3808CI, auto set-up etc.. Set-up set the L/R speakers to a x-over of 60 hrtz, and the center to 90 hrtz. However they are all the same speaker rated w/ an FR down to 65 hrtz.. So I went to manual mode, but it doesn't seem to have the ability to move the X-over individually, just a range.. So I set it at 80, but can't tell where what is being implemented. The auto mode still shows the L/R at 60 hrtz. Hmm.. Also, what is restore (yes or No) in the auto set uo mode? Is that allowing me to keep my tweaks or restoring back what I did tweak?? I don't know.. Also, I set LFE to 0db, and zero'd my subs PEQ, turned the subs gain up abit than normal and then let Auto Set-up run.. It set my sub at -8db.. Then I manually checked speaker chanel levels and my sub was equal (close), so I bumped it up to be 1-2db hot.. Is that a correct way or should I have done something different??? Thanks for any help.. Set up seemed fairley easy to me.. I thought it would be more difficult..


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I don't know why it occurs"


I do not know the specifics either but in terms of the context of why it happens and why the small power button reset works think computer and rebooting. That is basically what is happening with the power button reset and the reboot "fixes" it.


----------



## Quadcam99

I should be receiving my Oppo BDP-83 in a week or so. Is there anywhere (or can someone help) that I can find some suggested settings to get me started? Should I turn the scaler off on the 3808 (a setting I've never touched before)? The Oppo will be my first high end player, and I want to have it set up right, to get the most out of it (I'm somewhat of a noob).


I plan on connecting via HDMI. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you,

Cam


----------



## avatar9

Hey all,


Just was at denon.com and noticed you could side by side compare the 3808 to 4310. From what I can tell 3808 is exactly the same specs as 4310 minus HD radio, ABT video processor, Dlink4. Everything about these two seems otherwise identical like wattage, THD, Brown Burrs etc.. I guess the actual replacement for 3808 is 4310.


So on that note the 3810 seems like a 2809 with an added gui and ABT video, when you look at wattage, and THD these are the same.


Also in case anyone is interested-- Best Buy has Denon sale in stores 3808CI for $1199 -- 2809 for $849 not bad if you like their protection plan.


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quadcam99* /forum/post/16519938
> 
> 
> I should be receiving my Oppo BDP-83 in a week or so. Is there anywhere (or can someone help) that I can find some suggested settings to get me started? Should I turn the scaler off on the 3808 (a setting I've never touched before)? The Oppo will be my first high end player, and I want to have it set up right, to get the most out of it (I'm somewhat of a noob).
> 
> 
> I plan on connecting via HDMI. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Cam



Yes you will want to turn off the scaler. Set the source to a video source you are not using, you can name it Blu-ray or whatever you like. Set this source to the HDMI # that you have BD plugged into make sure audio also set to HDMI and set the scaler to off. This setting will only change for the source you have selected. Make sure your BD is set to output 1080P and your all set. Have fun


----------



## pshaw0629

I've been searching the threads to answer what is probably a simple question, but haven't been able to find an answer...!


My question is, I've just hooked up via RCA cables an Emotiva UPA 7 amplifier. I just use the receiver for my theater room, no other rooms involved. Are there any settings in the 3808 that I need to or should change now that I've added this amp? I did rerun the Audyssey microphone setup. The amp sure improved the sound of my 3808!


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16520370
> 
> 
> ...From what I can tell 3808 is exactly the same specs as 4310 minus HD radio, ABT video processor, Dlink4. Everything about these two seems otherwise identical like wattage, THD, Brown Burrs etc.. I guess the actual replacement for 3808 is 4310.
> 
> 
> So on that note the 3810 seems like a 2809....



Concerning your 1st statement - indeed (they upped the model number so they could justify the price increase







)!


As for your 2nd statement, don't you mean the 3310 (as far as I can tell from what's been reported they aren't releasing a 3810)? Either way, they're using the same price increase trick there too, though the 3310 also adds Ethernet and GUI to the 2809 (so you're getting more bang for the price increase buck...).


----------



## avatar9

That's the one 3310, I'm just saying at only $100 bucks cheaper than 3808 you are getting much less in the way of the amp itself. And the 4310 doesn't seem to add $400 more features. Just thought there would be more.


----------



## bennyjammin

I'm still confused on direct/pure direct modes:


1. Is there any way to activate/deactivate pure direct from the remote? The only way I've found is using the button on the receiver.


2. From what I can gather, direct mode simply removes bass management (essentially, setting all speakers to large). The manual claims it bypasses all tone controls, but how can it make this claim when you can still choose to apply Audyssey (a fancy, sophisticated tone control)? Further, whether in direct mode or not, there is an option for "tone defeat." Ok, so if I've already defeated tone controls, what additional processing has been bypassed (other than bass management) that makes the signal path more "direct"?


3. Why did Denon choose to down convert bitstreamed sources to 2 ch ? I actually like the sound of direct mode on 5.1 PCM blu-ray concerts. I guess on bitstreamed sources like True HD and DTS MA, I could just set my speakers to large and accomplish the same thing as multichannel direct mode, correct?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennyjammin* /forum/post/16522331
> 
> 
> 1. Is there any way to activate/deactivate pure direct from the remote? The only way I've found is using the button on the receiver.



I'm not familiar with the 3808CI remote specifically but there definitely should be a "pure" button somewhere from the remote.




> Quote:
> 2. From what I can gather, direct mode simply removes bass management (essentially, setting all speakers to large).



DIRECT mode turns off ALL processing, including bass management... with the sole exception that you can OPTIONALLY have Audyssey Room EQ.



> Quote:
> The manual claims it bypasses all tone controls, but how can it make this claim when you can still choose to apply Audyssey (a fancy, sophisticated tone control)?



because (1) the "claim" predates Audyssey by, like, a decade or so (DIRECT mode has been a feature on Denons for years and years) and (2) it is true, it does disable the tone controls.


Audyssey is NOT a "tone control"; in a way you could argue that, until you correct for the acoustics of the room, you aren't really getting a "Direct" reproduction of the sound since you are really hearing your room inexorably coloring the "pure" sound.


But, either way, these are "purist" oriented features so pick the way that makes you feel warm and fuzzy.




> Quote:
> Further, whether in direct mode or not, there is an option for "tone defeat."



you must be mistaken, you cannot turn on tone controls at all in DIRECT mode.




> Quote:
> 3. Why did Denon choose to down convert bitstreamed sources to 2 ch ?



DIRECT mode was invented initially for "pure" 2-channel audio, and intended only for 2-channel listening. It is really only supposed to be used with PCM sources, since these require no decoding/processing and can simply be D/A'd before heading to the amps. So putting it in Direct/Stereo mode will downmix any multichannel source to 2-channel.


In recent years, now that you can get multichannel PCM over HDMI, they added a "multichannel" version of Direct mode for predecoded PCM sources. It's the same principle as multichannel analog inputs; if you have a source which does all the processing/decoding of the signal, you want a mode where the receiver "gets out of the way" and simply plays the unprocessed PCM signal. Again, just as with 2-ch DIRECT mode there is NO processing at all, with the exception of optionally turning MultEQ on.


by definition, there can be no "DIRECT" mode with a bitstreamed source, because by necessity it must be decoded/processed before you can hear anything. For bitstreamed audio, the "Standard" mode is effectively the "Direct" mode, since all it does is decode and play as mixed by the engineers who produced it. In Yamaha-land this would be the equivalent of "Straight" decoding mode...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16516567
> 
> 
> Did the Audyssey upgrade today and it works great!
> 
> 
> I can't get my zone 2 to my patio speakers to output sound. I have my sat, dvd, and ATV all connected with HDMI, have selected zone 2, input set to sat, volume turned up to -28, and my speakers are connected to the far right binding posts and nothing. My understanding is you do not need analog cables to get sound. My 3805 did not pass digital to zone 2 but the 3808 will pass digital inputs to the other zones. It appears I'm missing something here does anyone have any idea what I'm missing? I have the amp assigned to zone 2.
> 
> 
> Thanks



HDMI inputs cannot be output to Z2. The only digital input that will go to Z2 is 2ch. from optical or coax.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16522305
> 
> 
> That's the one 3310, I'm just saying at only $100 bucks cheaper than 3808 you are getting much less in the way of the amp itself. And the 4310 doesn't seem to add $400 more features. Just thought there would be more.



I completely agree with you on that (comparing the 3808 with the 4310 and 3310 makes it look like Denon is attempting to gouge us). Though, like I said, if you look at the 3310 as the 2809 replacement, at least you are getting a decent addition of real features for the extra $ (Ethernet and GUI). Either way, isn't offering more features/power for the same or less money the whole idea of technological advancements (maybe not to Denon)?


----------



## bennyjammin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16522469
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the 3808CI remote specifically but there definitely should be a "pure" button somewhere from the remote.



I wish there was, but there is not. I can't find pure direct from the GUI either.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16522469
> 
> 
> DIRECT mode turns off ALL processing, including bass management... with the sole exception that you can OPTIONALLY have Audyssey Room EQ.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16522469
> 
> 
> because (1) the "claim" predates Audyssey by, like, a decade or so (DIRECT mode has been a feature on Denons for years and years) and (2) it is true, it does disable the tone controls.
> 
> 
> Audyssey is NOT a "tone control"; in a way you could argue that, until you correct for the acoustics of the room, you aren't really getting a "Direct" reproduction of the sound since you are really hearing your room inexorably coloring the "pure" sound.
> 
> 
> But, either way, these are "purist" oriented features so pick the way that makes you feel warm and fuzzy.



I'm not arguing the merits of Audyssey. I understand that it corrects in-room response, works in the time domain, etc. I use it and love it. What I'm saying is that when I choose direct mode with audyssey enabled, how is the signal path more "direct" than standard mode with audyssey enabled? It's no different than standard mode with all speakers set to large.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16522469
> 
> 
> you must be mistaken, you cannot turn on tone controls at all in DIRECT mode.



No, what I'm saying is that when in standard mode, you can select "tone defeat." In fact, this is the default setting for the receiver. So you don't need to be in direct mode to have the tone controls defeated. My point is that you could set all the speakers to large, ensure "tone defeat" is selected, and you have accomplished the same thing as direct mode. Turning on direct mode from here would not make the signal path any more pure, or "direct". At least in pure direct mode, one could argue that disabling the display could potentially remove a source of coloration/interference.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16522469
> 
> 
> by definition, there can be no "DIRECT" mode with a bitstreamed source, because by necessity it must be decoded/processed before you can hear anything. For bitstreamed audio, the "Standard" mode is effectively the "Direct" mode, since all it does is decode and play as mixed by the engineers who produced it. In Yamaha-land this would be the equivalent of "Straight" decoding mode...



In that case, set all speakers to large, select tone defeat, and you have the same thing as Denon's multichannel PCM direct mode (disable/enable audyssey as you wish). You just don't have the option of pure direct mode for multichannel bitstreamed sources. And by the way, I wouldn't call unpacking dolby/dts "processing" the sound. All it's doing is converting this to PCM.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennyjammin* /forum/post/16524057
> 
> 
> I wish there was, but there is not. I can't find pure direct from the GUI either.



YES there is!! It is on the main remote when in "amp mode" the led screen has symbols that are: pure, d/st (pure direct, direct/stereo). If you are listening to multichannel pcm then that is what you will get. They are in the middle of the framed in buttons. Check out the photo in the first post of this thread. It shows this right there.


Can't miss 'em unles you are not in the amp mode (very upper left of the lcd)









Steve


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bennyjammin* /forum/post/16524057
> 
> 
> I wish there was, but there is not. I can't find pure direct from the GUI either.



From the Amp menu on the main remote there's a pure button and that should be it although I have not used the remote. My 3805 had both direct and pure direct buttons and were already programmed into my MX 500.


----------



## Neurorad

Anyone using the Middle Atlantic REB rotating base with the 3808?


Extensive searching showed no posted experiences online.


thanks!


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fab5valentine* /forum/post/16519595
> 
> 
> Just hooked up 3808CI, auto set-up etc.. Set-up set the L/R speakers to a x-over of 60 hrtz, and the center to 90 hrtz. However they are all the same speaker rated w/ an FR down to 65 hrtz.. So I went to manual mode, but it doesn't seem to have the ability to move the X-over individually, just a range.. So I set it at 80, but can't tell where what is being implemented. The auto mode still shows the L/R at 60 hrtz. Hmm.. Also, what is restore (yes or No) in the auto set uo mode? Is that allowing me to keep my tweaks or restoring back what I did tweak?? I don't know.. Also, I set LFE to 0db, and zero'd my subs PEQ, turned the subs gain up abit than normal and then let Auto Set-up run.. It set my sub at -8db.. Then I manually checked speaker chanel levels and my sub was equal (close), so I bumped it up to be 1-2db hot.. Is that a correct way or should I have done something different??? Thanks for any help.. Set up seemed fairley easy to me.. I thought it would be more difficult..



The crossover frequencies are calculated depending on what the microphone is "hearing". There is a good chance that your room setup is modifying (damping) some frequencies differently for your speakers. I'd advice you go with what audyssey does for a while and check if it sounds "true" to you.

"Restore" means resetting to Audyssey-generated settings so if you changed some settings you need not repeat the complete setup procedure.

For your other question concerning the sub and for understanding the whole theme you best check the audyssey thread where there is plenty of information and a well-written setup-guide.


----------



## Beerstalker

Got a quick question I'm hoping someone here can help me out with. I was wondering if Denon / Audyssey ever figured out what was going on with the feature upgrade package bug. I bought the feature upgrade package right when it came out and now whenever I try to run Audyssey it gives me screwy readings for the distances and levels and everything. This was a common problem back then and they said that it was caused by an error in the update process. You had to send in your 3808 for repair and they would fix it. I never got around to sending it in for repair and just lived with the problem for a while. Right now I am in the process of moving so my 3808 isn't hooked up so I figured I would go ahead and send it in for repair.


My question is do you still need to send it in for repair or did they figure out how to fix it with firmware patch/download? If I do have to send it in for repair is there anything specific I should tell them about the problem? Does it go by a certain name, or do I just say it was the issue with the Audyssey feature pack upgrade?


Thanks a lot for your help. I'm not sure when I will be online again, so if someone knows the answer to my questions I would appreciate it if they could send me a PM so I get it in my email. Thanks, now I'm going back to moving


----------



## teppy

i've had my 3808 for about a year now. I still love it. The only problem so far was after throwing all PC's out of my house, we upgraded to MAC's. I enjoy playing my music files over our home network on our denon. i solved this issue with twonky, no problem.


for the first time the other day, i was interested in playing a video that i downloaded from itunes. the denon sees the videos, but it has in parenthesis "not play" next to movies and also next to photos. is it correct that denons network audio is just that, audio only?


----------



## kjgarrison




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/15692434
> 
> 
> Unless there is something different about your DirecTV box it should work. I have HDMI going from my HR20-700S DirecTV receiver to my 3808 and HDMI going from the 3808 to my Sony KD-36XS955. This is for programming with audio worth turning on the whole system.
> 
> 
> I also have the component plus analog audio going from my DirecTV box directly to my Sony. This is for programming without good audio and also for the technically challenged wife who just wants to watch her game shows and soap operas.



I have the same setup with my HR20-700. Can you tell me what you do with the Surround Mode part of the setup in your 3808?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjgarrison* /forum/post/16526176
> 
> 
> I have the same setup with my HR20-700. Can you tell me what you do with the Surround Mode part of the setup in your 3808?



I don't quite understand your question. The HDMI handles the audio in any format.


Tom, do you have the Audyssey upgrade? I downloaded it and the 3808 does in fact pass through the complete HDMI signal through to my TV in stand by mode. I had mine setup similar to yours before and after the upgrade I no longer need the extra component and audio cables.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16524194
> 
> 
> From the Amp menu on the main remote there's a pure button and that should be it although I have not used the remote. My 3805 had both direct and pure direct buttons and were already programmed into my MX 500.



When the Remote Control is in Amplifier (Home) mode, the 1st button in the 2nd row of the GUI (labeled PURE) toggles PURE DIRECT on and off while the 2nd button in the row (labeled D/ST) alternately selects DIRECT or STEREO mode. The 4th button in the top row (labeled standard) selects standard processing types dependent on the material and input mode (the various Dolby DTS, and Neo modes as appropriate). As usual, this is as clear as mud in the manual.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16526680
> 
> 
> As usual, this is as clear as mud in the manual.



Welcome to the wonderful world of Denon.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16526680
> 
> 
> As usual, this is as clear as mud in the manual.



Has anyone written a _real_ manual for Denon? Perhaps "AVR-3808ci for Non-Dummies."


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjgarrison* /forum/post/16526176
> 
> 
> I have the same setup with my HR20-700. Can you tell me what you do with the Surround Mode part of the setup in your 3808?



It's in auto so whatever the station is broadcasting in is how it'll be decoded/played. Although some shows have some really good audio tracks, most do not. So I'm generally not too concerned about the sound. Most of the time I don't even use my reciever with DirecTV unless I know that the show has good audio.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16527872
> 
> 
> Has anyone written a _real_ manual for Denon? Perhaps "AVR-3808ci for Non-Dummies."



Check Batpig's signature. His 'manual' is pretty good, even if he doesn't own a 3808.


Benje


----------



## Tom C

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kjgarrison
> 
> I have the same setup with my HR20-700. Can you tell me what you do with the Surround Mode part of the setup in your 3808?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16526447
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand your question. The HDMI handles the audio in any format.
> 
> 
> Tom, do you have the Audyssey upgrade? I downloaded it and the 3808 does in fact pass through the complete HDMI signal through to my TV in stand by mode. I had mine setup similar to yours before and after the upgrade I no longer need the extra component and audio cables.



No, but I have thought about it. The EQ portion of it really interests me. The pass through in standby mode I never really thought about until now. That would simplify a few things. I'll have to think harder on it I guess.


----------



## BOB HAN

Thanks for the Info on the Airport express.


So when I connect the Mini to Optical to my Dernon, will this play through Zone 2?


I have HDMI from my Comcast DVR, and my OPPO 83, I read that I also need to run optical or ? to the Denon in order to listen to my Oppo or Comcast DVR in Zone 2? If so, what inputs do I use to hook up 3 devices?


Thanks again. Bob Hanson





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16502536
> 
> 
> The great thing about Apple is that Apple stuff only likes to work with Apple stuff. Itunes is not a DLNA server. If you want to stream from itunes, get an Apple airport and a mini->regular optical adapter.


----------



## batpig

zone 2/3 is only analog or 2.0PCM via SPDIF (optical/coax). So if you connect a music device (ipod dock, airport express, etc) via optical it will play to Zone 2/3 since you will be getting 2.0PCM input.


for the HDMI connected devices, the easiest thing is to connect an analog RCA (red/white) for analog audio, in addition to the HDMI cable, and that will go to Zone 2/3 with no issues.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16502536
> 
> 
> The great thing about Apple is that Apple stuff only likes to work with Apple stuff. Itunes is not a DLNA server. If you want to stream from itunes, get an Apple airport and a mini->regular optical adapter.



In fact, there are DLNA compatible streaming server solutions available that can stream your iTunes library's contents. Some of them are open source, for instance firefly . Eyeconnect ain't open source but its music streaming capabilities remain functional after the 30 days demo period expires.

Only problem remains with DRM-protected iTunes-Store content (non-Plus) that usually will not play.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16527872
> 
> 
> Has anyone written a _real_ manual for Denon? Perhaps "AVR-3808ci for Non-Dummies."



See batpigs autosig - this may be what you're looking for.



> Quote:
> batpig's "Denon-to-English Dictionary"
> 
> Setup Guide and FAQ
> http://batpigworld.com/
> 
> 
> batpigworld Harmony codes for Denon AVR's


----------



## LucidOne

Just purchased this and I am having a issue with it.


When connecting my fios hd-dvr (Motorola QIP-7216) to the 3808 to Samsung LNXXA750 I get a HDCP error and the screen flashes between green and black.


Does anyone have a idea where the issue lies. Connecting the box directly to the tv works so it seems that the issue is with the receiver or how it relays the signal from the box to the tv.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LucidOne* /forum/post/16532284
> 
> 
> Just purchased this and I am having a issue with it.
> 
> 
> When connecting my fios hd-dvr (Motorola QIP-7216) to the 3808 to Samsung LNXXA750 I get a HDCP error and the screen flashes between green and black.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a idea where the issue lies. Connecting the box directly to the tv works so it seems that the issue is with the receiver or how it relays the signal from the box to the tv.



No idea what a fios box is....


However many here have overcome HDCP issues or HDMI handshake problems by turning on equipment in a certain order.


Try TV first, then receiver, then fios. Alternatively can you swap the cables around or even use different cables (stupid though that sounds it does sometimes work).


Lastly, what resolution does your HD-DVR output. If max is 1080i try using component cables with digital connection (optical/coax) for sound. Then get the avr to convert to hdmi and output to TV. This of course defeats the purpose of buying an avr with HDMI inputs but as a work around, well it should work.


Good luck


----------



## aaronwt

When I used a 6xxx series HD STB from FIOS, I had no problems with my 3808. But I was also running HDMI from the box, through an HDMI switch, through an Algolith HDMI Flea, through an HDMI splitter, and through an HDMI video processor before going to my 3808 HDMI input.

But in my setup I can turn on any of my ten HDMI video sources in any order even while going through several switches and splitters and HDMI devices before reaching my receiver. They can be turned on in any order and everything comes right up.


The HDMI cables can actually make a difference in whether this happens with no problems or not.


----------



## LucidOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16533138
> 
> 
> No idea what a fios box is....
> 
> 
> However many here have overcome HDCP issues or HDMI handshake problems by turning on equipment in a certain order.
> 
> 
> Try TV first, then receiver, then fios. Alternatively can you swap the cables around or even use different cables (stupid though that sounds it does sometimes work).
> 
> 
> Lastly, what resolution does your HD-DVR output. If max is 1080i try using component cables with digital connection (optical/coax) for sound. Then get the avr to convert to hdmi and output to TV. This of course defeats the purpose of buying an avr with HDMI inputs but as a work around, well it should work.
> 
> 
> Good luck



First of all thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it.


The FIOS box is my Cable STB from Verizon


Thanks for the ideas. I tried turning the components in every order and still could not fix the issue. Replaced the cables to the FIOS STB but the issue still is there.


I really wanted to avoid sending a second HDMI cable to the TV but it appears that its not going to be an option. Kind of disappointing as this was one of the reasons for the purchase.


Maybe Ill try a different brand of cable to see if that helps the issue. Any other suggestions?


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LucidOne* /forum/post/16534608
> 
> 
> First of all thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> The FIOS box is my Cable STB from Verizon
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas. I tried turning the components in every order and still could not fix the issue. Replaced the cables to the FIOS STB but the issue still is there.
> 
> 
> I really wanted to avoid sending a second HDMI cable to the TV but it appears that its not going to be an option. Kind of disappointing as this was one of the reasons for the purchase.
> 
> 
> Maybe Ill try a different brand of cable to see if that helps the issue. Any other suggestions?



I know you don't want to add more cables, but have you tried using component cables from the cable box to the receiver and out of the receiver by HDMI? If not try this and see if it works. I'm banking its the Motorola FIOS box and not the receiver. They seem to have a history of not playing well with AVR's and HDMI connections. Had the same problem when I was using a Time/Warner Motorola box and this is how I cured it. Local provider changed box several times, same problem. When they changed to Scientific Atlanta boxes problem went away.


----------



## batpig

most receiver threads would be about 30-40% shorter if cable boxes could only be hooked up with component video instead of HDMI... so many problems


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teppy* /forum/post/16526158
> 
> 
> is it correct that denons network audio is just that, audio only?



No, Denons will also show still pictures as well as audio. What they won't do is play videos over the net.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LucidOne* /forum/post/16534608
> 
> 
> Any other suggestions?



Have you checked what output resolution the STB is set to? It may be something supported by the TV but not the Denon...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16535214
> 
> 
> most receiver threads would be about 30-40% shorter if cable boxes could only be hooked up with component video instead of HDMI... so many problems



Amen to that. Actually, HDMI org should be slapped with a class action lawsuit. (making an assumption here, never having bought the hdmi specs) If the spec was iron clad, we wouldn't have all these inconsistent performances. All the sync'ing issues, audio dropouts etc is enough to drive you mad.


How many of you hooked up the "latest and the greatest/this will be great!!!" and every time there was a sync issue or audio/video drop out, you got the "you idiot" look from your wife?


----------



## batpig

the real kicker is that HDMI doesn't even add any quality for cable boxes. Component video + a digital audio cable is more than sufficient to provide maximum PQ/SQ from the compressed 1080i/720p cable broadcasts with their normal DD 5.1 audio tracks. I always recommend to people to stick to component + digital audio for cable boxes (you can still go HDMI from AVR to TV), since you have zero issues with "handshake" garbage and you can save some money by buying a receiver with one fewer HDMI input than you thought you needed. And there are some ancillary benefits as well, for example faster channel changes, or the ability to still use the "Video Select" function to listen to music while watching the game (Video Select doesn't work with HDMI sources).


----------



## LucidOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16535178
> 
> 
> I know you don't want to add more cables, but have you tried using component cables from the cable box to the receiver and out of the receiver by HDMI? If not try this and see if it works. I'm banking its the Motorola FIOS box and not the receiver. They seem to have a history of not playing well with AVR's and HDMI connections. Had the same problem when I was using a Time/Warner Motorola box and this is how I cured it. Local provider changed box several times, same problem. When they changed to Scientific Atlanta boxes problem went away.



Well if the new cables I purchased don't work, I'll try the component to receiver and use the HDMI out of the receiver to the TV.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16536245
> 
> 
> the real kicker is that HDMI doesn't even add any quality for cable boxes. Component video + a digital audio cable is more than sufficient to provide maximum PQ/SQ from the compressed 1080i/720p cable broadcasts with their normal DD 5.1 audio tracks. I always recommend to people to stick to component + digital audio for cable boxes (you can still go HDMI from AVR to TV), since you have zero issues with "handshake" garbage and you can save some money by buying a receiver with one fewer HDMI input than you thought you needed. And there are some ancillary benefits as well, for example faster channel changes, or the ability to still use the "Video Select" function to listen to music while watching the game (Video Select doesn't work with HDMI sources).



Video select works for me, and all my video sources transmit video and audio over HDMI.

I have no problem listening to another audio source while watching something over HDMI.


----------



## pcmike

Is anyone having problems with Internet Radio/Firmware Updating/Feature pack upgrading right now or is it just me? This is really getting me upset.


----------



## whotony




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16538440
> 
> 
> Video select works for me, and all my video sources transmit video and audio over HDMI.
> 
> I have no problem listening to another audio source while watching something over HDMI.



how do you do that, I wasn't aware that it could be done.


for example watching tv and listening to fm radio or xm radio at the same time.


----------



## LucidOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16535784
> 
> 
> Have you checked what output resolution the STB is set to? It may be something supported by the TV but not the Denon...



Yes, The STB is set to 1080i which shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whotony* /forum/post/16539047
> 
> 
> how do you do that, I wasn't aware that it could be done.
> 
> 
> for example watching tv and listening to fm radio or xm radio at the same time.



I think I misspoke. All my video sources are HDMI, but when I watch video and listen to audio from another source it is from my Squeezebox which is using an optical input. SO it's getting the video from the HDMI source and audio from the Squeezebox over optical.


----------



## batpig

you are saying that you can use the "Video Select" feature of the 3808CI and select any HDMI video source to mix with a separate, non-HDMI audio source? you select the Squeezebox first, then hit the "Video Select" button and cycle through the inputs to mix with another video source? that shouldn't be possible, it doesn't work on any Denons I've seen and the language in the 3808CI manual (pg 38) is clearly the same as with other models.


to be clear, this is not mixing an optical audio input with HDMI video under one "name" by assigning an input... this is mixing two "names" using Video Select, e.g. taking the audio feed from the "VCR" input and mixing it with the video feed (HDMI) from the "DVD" input, which shouldn't be possible AFAIK.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whotony* /forum/post/16539047
> 
> 
> how do you do that, I wasn't aware that it could be done.
> 
> 
> for example watching tv and listening to fm radio or xm radio at the same time.



As others have said, you are correct it can't be done with an HDMI video source.


Bummer for me, I wanted PS3 HDMI video and FM radio or CD audio. Anyway, you can do it with component (etc.) video output from the video source instead, which I did since I bought the stupid PS3 comp cable way back...doesn't look much different on my display (1080i vs 1080p, my Pio 151 doesn't do 1080p component).


----------



## digitalorange

I was considering buying the Denon 2809CI, but after doing some price checks I found that the 3808CI was cheaper (Amazon) or around the same price (6ave). That being the case, is there a reason why I shouldn't be buying the 3808CI instead? Is the reason for the lower price because Denon might be coming out with a new model to replace the 3808CI (just speculating)?


----------



## ZenBeast

Hi Guys.


I enjoy listening music using the 7 channel music surround mode. My new 3808 is not playing anything through the sub when in this mode though. I know the songs that have the low stuff on them since they would play the lows through the sub with my Onkyo 705.


My speaker configuration subwoofer setting is "yes" as indicated on page 75 of the manual.


I'm playing CDs with my Oppo 981 via HDMI to the 3808, just like it was hooked up to the 705.


Any ideas as to how I can get the sub to play in 7 Channel stereo mode ? Works just fine with 5.1 sources.


Thanks !


----------



## pcmike

Yes, a new replacement model is already listed on Denon's website.... its the 4310 (different model number, but directly comparable). It's also $1999, quite a bit more than you can pick a 3808 up for.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalorange* /forum/post/16539962
> 
> 
> I was considering buying the Denon 2809CI, but after doing some price checks I found that the 3808CI was cheaper (Amazon) or around the same price (6ave). That being the case, is there a reason why I shouldn't be buying the 3808CI instead? Is the reason for the lower price because Denon might be coming out with a new model to replace the 3808CI (just speculating)?


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalorange* /forum/post/16539962
> 
> 
> I was considering buying the Denon 2809CI, but after doing some price checks I found that the 3808CI was cheaper (Amazon) or around the same price (6ave). That being the case, is there a reason why I shouldn't be buying the 3808CI instead? Is the reason for the lower price because Denon might be coming out with a new model to replace the 3808CI (just speculating)?



Get the 3808 for that price. And yes they are coming out with something to replace the 3808. I don't remember the exact model # but I believe its the 4310 that will be the 3808's equal. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong on that model number. The thread for the new models is below.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1122905


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16539620
> 
> 
> you are saying that you can use the "Video Select" feature of the 3808CI and select any HDMI video source to mix with a separate, non-HDMI audio source? you select the Squeezebox first, then hit the "Video Select" button and cycle through the inputs to mix with another video source? that shouldn't be possible, it doesn't work on any Denons I've seen and the language in the 3808CI manual (pg 38) is clearly the same as with other models.
> 
> 
> to be clear, this is not mixing an optical audio input with HDMI video under one "name" by assigning an input... this is mixing two "names" using Video Select, e.g. taking the audio feed from the "VCR" input and mixing it with the video feed (HDMI) from the "DVD" input, which shouldn't be possible AFAIK.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16539744
> 
> 
> As others have said, you are correct it can't be done with an HDMI video source.
> 
> 
> Bummer for me, I wanted PS3 HDMI video and FM radio or CD audio. Anyway, you can do it with component (etc.) video output from the video source instead, which I did since I bought the stupid PS3 comp cable way back...doesn't look much different on my display (1080i vs 1080p, my Pio 151 doesn't do 1080p component).



I'll have to go back and see how it's done. I know for sure I can be watching any HDMI video source(all my video sources are HDMI) and also be listening to my squeezebox audio. I've been doing that for a long time.


----------



## cdnbum88

After I ran the Auto Setup, I just started listening to things and did not really check any settings since it sounded great, but for some reason I got into the speaker configuration and saw that my Mythos 10 center was set to Large.


Reading Batpig's Denon for Dummies, he notes to have all speakers set to Small. So I changed it to Small. I assume this is the better this to do correct? I am sure this center could handle being a large, but I would not want that. I have 5.1 in my setup.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16540285
> 
> 
> I'll have to go back and see how it's done. I know for sure I can be watching any HDMI video source(all my video sources are HDMI) and also be listening to my squeezebox audio. I've been doing that for a long time.



Please let me (us) know how to do it. I know some things with the 3808 take a bit of fooling around to get it right. I spent a lot of time "verifying" it wouldn't work for me.


But...I have got some more HDMI sources since then, and it may have been strictly the PS3 that wouldn't do it. For instance, the PS3 will not even start playing a BD unless the source input it's connected to is directly selected on the 3808...this is a totally different thing than what we're talking about, but is an example of a PS3 (or 3808 ??) idiosyncrasy that could have skewed my results when I did my tests. Thanks.


Edit: it was the PS3 I wanted to see the HDMI video from, while hearing a different source's audio...why I didn't test the other HDMI devices. Specifically PS3 HDMI video selected (Video Select) while listening to the Tuner (or Internet Radio even better if we can push it...







)


----------



## ginnywop

Quick question, and I apologize in advance if this has already been answered...I did a quick search but couldn't find anything concrete.


The Restorer function. My wife uses the Denon dock for her iPod, and now for her iPhone...have the Restorer set to mode 3. The Restorer light/indicator on the front of the AVR is always on though...even with blu ray, dvd, cd's, etc. Shouldn't it only be applicable/coming on when the dock is in use? Do I need to go into the menu settings and manually turn it on and off depending on whether or not the dock is in use? It doesn't seem like it would serve any purpose for playing cd's, dvd's, or just watching DirectTV.


When I have it set to 'off', the Restorer light will still come on when we dock the iPhone, though I don't know what mode it's defaulting to. So, regardless of Restorer setting, it still seems to turn on and function when the dock is selected as the input.

Should I just be leaving it off, or do I need to manually turn it on and select mode 3 whenever we use the dock?


----------



## BOB HAN

I want to connect my Denon 3808, Oppo 83 and DVR with an Ethernet cable. Can I run one cable from my interent connection to a switch (NETGEAR GS108 ProSafe 8-Port Gigabit Ethernet Desktop Switch) then run individual cables from the switch to each device?


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16541717
> 
> 
> I want to connect my Denon 3808, Oppo 83 and DVR with an Ethernet cable. Can I run one cable from my interent connection to a switch (NETGEAR GS108 ProSafe 8-Port Gigabit Ethernet Desktop Switch) then run individual cables from the switch to each device?



Yes, it will work just fine. I have my 3808, Samsung BD-P2550, PS2, and Wii all running off of a D-Link gigabit switch (which is connected to my router upstairs via CAT6), and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalorange* /forum/post/16539962
> 
> 
> I was considering buying the Denon 2809CI, but after doing some price checks I found that the 3808CI was cheaper (Amazon) or around the same price (6ave). That being the case, is there a reason why I shouldn't be buying the 3808CI instead? Is the reason for the lower price because Denon might be coming out with a new model to replace the 3808CI (just speculating)?



Yeah, many of the online Denon dealers are selling the 3808 for the nearly same or less than the 2809. Given this there is NO reason that I can see to consider 2809 over the 3808 even if there were a $100 or so price premium for the 3808. As for why they are discounting the 3808 more steeply, my theory is:
the 3808 is a year older than the 2809

the 2809 comes with the latest Audyssey features while the 3808 requires this to be installed (in theory for another $100).

Like another poster said, the 3808 replacement has already come out (the 4310, though the model numbering doesn't make this obvious); while the 2809 replacement is still to come (the 3310 on June 1, though there's that model number obfuscation again).

Either way, I'm not staring a gift horse in the mouth and am about to order a 3808 for ~$1,000 with the hope that the rumors of still getting the Audyssey upgrade for free are still true.... This essentially gets you a 4310 for 1/2 price (minus the HD Radio, DPL-11z, improved video upscaling, and a few other minor doo-dads, none of which matter to me).


----------



## av-ra

Speaking of buying a 3808 from a Denon-authorized online dealer.... Any thoughts about which one of the following might be better or worse to buy from:


Abt (their prices are currently higher)

Amazon

Crutchfield (their prices are currently higher)

Electronics-Expo

J&R

OneCall

Sixth Avenue

Vann's


Your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginnywop* /forum/post/16540915
> 
> 
> Quick question, and I apologize in advance if this has already been answered...I did a quick search but couldn't find anything concrete.
> 
> 
> The Restorer function.



Restorer settings should be saved by INPUT. So if you turn it off for, say, the "TV/CBL" input, it should stay off, and not affect the other inputs. If you turn it off manually for one input, does it stay off?


Anyway, the Restorer can only work with 2-ch music signals so it wouldn't affect Dolby Digital / DTS stuff from other inputs.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/16540604
> 
> 
> Please let me (us) know how to do it. I know some things with the 3808 take a bit of fooling around to get it right. I spent a lot of time "verifying" it wouldn't work for me.
> 
> 
> But...I have got some more HDMI sources since then, and it may have been strictly the PS3 that wouldn't do it.



No, it's not just the PS3, it's the way "Video Select" works on Denon AVR's. As I said, it's pretty explicit that you can't use HDMI in the 3808CI manual (pg 38) and this same language is in all the other manuals.


I am assuming aaronwt has figured out some workaround to get what he needs... of course, aaronwt has TEN hdmi devices







so I'm sure he has become quite creative in discovering hookup workarounds


----------



## MrPorterhouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16542044
> 
> 
> Speaking of buying a 3808 from a Denon-authorized online dealer.... Any thoughts about which one of the following might be better or worse to buy from:
> 
> 
> Abt (their prices are currently higher)
> 
> Amazon
> 
> Crutchfield (their prices are currently higher)
> 
> Electronics-Expo
> 
> J&R
> 
> OneCall
> 
> Sixth Avenue
> 
> Vann's
> 
> 
> Your thoughts are appreciated!



The best one to go with in this case is the retailer with the best price because all of these are very good retailers(I don't know about or have experience with Elect Expo). For me, that meant 6ave, which I placed the order last Friday, it shipped out yesterday, and I'll have my new 3808 tomorrow. Yes!


----------



## ginnywop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16542272
> 
> 
> Restorer settings should be saved by INPUT. So if you turn it off for, say, the "TV/CBL" input, it should stay off, and not affect the other inputs. If you turn it off manually for one input, does it stay off?
> 
> 
> Anyway, the Restorer can only work with 2-ch music signals so it wouldn't affect Dolby Digital / DTS stuff from other inputs.



Thanks, I will re-check tonight...I assigned and setup all of my HDMI inputs last night and may have just set the Restorer function within the wrong input. I'm still getting used to the whole tree-branching menu format (upgraded from a Yamaha RXV663). I took one look at the manual and didn't even bother, so I've just been dabbling into the menu screen and figuring it out as I go. For the most part it's been very user-friendly so far.


One other quick question on the AVR's decoder setting for my PS3 input (HDMI). Since the PS3 cannot bitstream over HDMI, I of course have the audio setting on the PS3 set to Linear PCM. Should I just leave the decoder setting for this input on the AVR at 'Auto', or change it to 'PCM'? I use my Oppo 980 for DVD's, SACD's, and CD's (that input is set to Auto), but only games and blu rays on the PS3. Maybe it doesn't even matter, but I thought I would ask to make sure....


----------



## batpig

just leave it on AUTO for "Decode Mode". I never really understood why Denon gives you the decode mode option, but it's been around for years.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16541963
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm not staring a gift horse in the mouth and am about to order a 3808 for ~$1,000 with the hope that the rumors of still getting the Audyssey upgrade for free are still true....



As of last Saturday I can confirm that is not a rumor.


----------



## awanders




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16545146
> 
> 
> As of last Saturday I can confirm that is not a rumor.



Okay, I'm new here on the 3808 thread, so can someone tell me about the Audessey upgrade?


Will Denon send you the Audessey microphone and cable, or do you need to download and install something?


Thanks, Bill


----------



## mrw02536

I've large Mirage front speakers with powered subwoofers (L&R). According to Mirage instructions I've connected to subwoofers to the L and R preamp outputs. An other alternative would have been to use a coax splitter and connect both subwoofers to the SW output of the AVR-3808ci. I felt this was not the best approach since I would be dealing with 2 cross-over networks; one in the receiver and one in the speakers.

Any comments on this? Will my approach affect the Audessey setup using the upgrade?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awanders* /forum/post/16545511
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm new here on the 3808 thread, so can someone tell me about the Audessey upgrade?
> 
> 
> Will Denon send you the Audessey microphone and cable, or do you need to download and install something?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bill



The 3808 comes with the mic.


As for the upgrade first make sure your firmware is updated. If you haven't logged onto their servers before this will make sure they have a record of your receiver. Then go to their website and select Audyssey upgrade and input the requested information. If it accepts it then go back to your receiver and the upgrade option should be available. Select it and download the upgrade. Very important, make sure you input a purchase date before 4/30/09.


----------



## awanders




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16545643
> 
> 
> The 3808 comes with the mic.
> 
> 
> As for the upgrade first make sure your firmware is updated. If you haven't logged onto their servers before this will make sure they have a record of your receiver. Then go to their website and select Audyssey upgrade and input the requested information. If it accepts it then go back to your receiver and the upgrade option should be available. Select it and download the upgrade. Very important, make sure you input a purchase date before 4/30/09.



Thanks Duffinator!


Bill


----------



## Royal05Steve

I have an issue where the receiver will switch my input mode from Auto to Analog every once in awhile. I have DTV HD and connected via HDMI to the receiver. Any fix or reason for this?


----------



## davekro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrPorterhouse* /forum/post/16542465
> 
> 
> ... I placed the order last Friday, it shipped out yesterday, and I'll have my new 3808 tomorrow. Yes!



Mr. P,


Please report back on:

1) Did your 3808 come with the upgrade pkg. already installed? (one post 4/30 person reported his did)


2) Did 4/30 in the update pkg request get the pkg for no charge?


Tks.


----------



## ginnywop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16542272
> 
> 
> Restorer settings should be saved by INPUT. So if you turn it off for, say, the "TV/CBL" input, it should stay off, and not affect the other inputs. If you turn it off manually for one input, does it stay off?
> 
> 
> Anyway, the Restorer can only work with 2-ch music signals so it wouldn't affect Dolby Digital / DTS stuff from other inputs.



Hmm, after checking last night I don't see where you can set the Restorer function by input. It's located in the Parameters>Audio menu, which seems to apply to all inputs. I cannot find anything in the Source Select menu's (by input) where it lets you set it by DVD, iPod, etc. Guess I'll just leave it set to 'off' since it comes on automatically when the iPod/iPhone is docked (though I don't know which mode it's defaulting to).


----------



## batpig

no, you don't change it in the Source Select menus. You just change it in the audio parameters, and then when you switch inputs it should be different. It's like how you can have 2-ch audio play as "PLII Cinema" on your TV/CBL input and have it play as "STEREO" on your CD input.


----------



## ginnywop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16549406
> 
> 
> no, you don't change it in the Source Select menus. You just change it in the audio parameters, and then when you switch inputs it should be different. It's like how you can have 2-ch audio play as "PLII Cinema" on your TV/CBL input and have it play as "STEREO" on your CD input.



Thanks again...you're referring to the auto surround function I assume (I think that's what it is anyway) where the sound parameter for each input is stored in memory so you don't have to change it every time. I play CD's and DVD's from the Oppo input so it's nice that it recognizes CD/2-channel and uses Direct mode, while on DVD's/5-channel it goes into Standard mode and decodes the sound format of the movie.

At least I think that's what it's doing







.


----------



## batpig

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure (on my AVR 789) that when I turn on the RESTORER on, say, my Apple TV input, it doesn't affect whether it's on/off on my CD input. So I'm pretty sure it's memorized by input automatically.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Finally did the firmware upgrade so I could get the upgrade ID #. Tried to do the upgrade feature pack registartion online (including "date hack" info, as I bought this over a year and a half ago) and got the following message:


_Your supplied information appears to have errors as we could not validate this for the upgrade, please verify, correct and resubmit. Thank you.

If you have any questions, or are experiencing repeated error messages, please contact 1-800-497-8921 and select option 1 for assistance._



Now I am regertting registering the 3808ci online when I got it......


Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16552269
> 
> 
> Finally did the firmware upgrade so I could get the upgrade ID #. Tried to do the upgrade feature pack registartion online (including "date hack" info, as I bought this over a year and a half ago)
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> Now I am regertting registering the 3808ci online when I got it......



If you look at the Denon site, it looks like you've got a 90 day window from purchase for the date hack to work. They probably know the serial num isn't possible for the date you gave. See if you can "correct" the purchase date. You will of course you will have to pay, but if you bought it 18 months ago I can't see how you'd expect not to?


----------



## cdnbum88

I asked this question but did not see a response...


I ran Audyessy setup and the sound was great and will leave it for now until I get more into the sound and when I get my 'final' L/R's.


I went into the parameters and it had my fronts as large, which they do have 2 x 12's in them each, but I set all things to small as Batpig's right up for dummies.


Since I did this after the auto calibration, is that ok? Do I have to rerun it?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16552519
> 
> 
> I asked this question but did not see a response...
> 
> 
> I ran Audyessy setup and the sound was great and will leave it for now until I get more into the sound and when I get my 'final' L/R's.
> 
> 
> I went into the parameters and it had my fronts as large, which they do have 2 x 12's in them each, but I set all things to small as Batpig's right up for dummies.
> 
> 
> Since I did this after the auto calibration, is that ok? Do I have to rerun it?



Audyssey ignores ALL settings when you run it. Then the AVR lets you mess around with speaker size and crossover.


----------



## ickysmits

Just got my 3808 today from Vanns for $1k and I wasn't so lucky to get the free update by entering an earlier date - I kept getting error messages. I had to pay the $100. Still a nice deal, I think.


So far I like how it works...but yeah, now I know what people mean when they say Denon can be difficult to understand. I just need to get used to it.


----------



## RawDawg

Hey guys I just moved into a new house and set up my home theater(Denon 3808ci) and it now seems that every input defaults to stereo instead of switching when there is a 5.1 dolby source. EVERY input defaults to stereo and even if i choose direct it still only plays through the two front speakers. I redid the microphone test and it picked up all the correct speakers and settings. Still no luck. I even tried resetting everything using the up, down and power. I'm sure I'm probably missing a small setting somewhere but if anyone could help me it would greatly appreciated.

I have a HD DVR(direct TV) and a PS3 currently connected via HDMI. I have he audio and video set to auto decode as well. Thanks.


----------



## odlin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16552604
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 today from Vanns for $1k and I wasn't so lucky to get the free update by entering an earlier date - I kept getting error messages.



Sorry, folks. That's my fault.


You see, my 3808 arrived today as well and even though I haven't set it up yet, I *might* have. And the Universe goes far out of its way to make sure nothing like this ever ^&%$*ing works for me.










Sorry that means it doesn't work for everyone else now, too...


----------



## bigblueh20

Sorry folks...this is entrirely new to me. I bought a denon 3808 (based on info and knowledge gained by reading through this forum). I'm slowly learning how to connect each of my devices. Currently all of my devices are connected using HDMI cables. However, I am now looking to connect a zone 2..preferably a subwoofer, left and right speakers. I heard I may not be able to connect the sub - that's fine. But can someone tell me exactly where I need to connect the left and right channel speakers (analog connections) so that I can play a dvd in my family room and listen to it in zone 2?


I know this is light years backwards, but I'm trying....Thanks.


----------



## awanders




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *odlin* /forum/post/16552995
> 
> 
> Sorry, folks. That's my fault.
> 
> 
> You see, my 3808 arrived today as well and even though I haven't set it up yet, I *might* have. And the Universe goes far out of its way to make sure nothing like this ever ^&%$*ing works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that means it doesn't work for everyone else now, too...




Sorry, I'm not following???? How is it your fault? Did you call Denon and let them in on the little secret?














The universe is not out to get you, at least I don't think so...well...maybe







Just kidding. Enjoy life! Bill


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigblueh20* /forum/post/16553276
> 
> 
> Sorry folks...this is entrirely new to me. I bought a denon 3808 (based on info and knowledge gained by reading through this forum). I'm slowly learning how to connect each of my devices. Currently all of my devices are connected using HDMI cables. However, I am now looking to connect a zone 2..preferably a subwoofer, left and right speakers. I heard I may not be able to connect the sub - that's fine. But can someone tell me exactly where I need to connect the left and right channel speakers (analog connections) so that I can play a dvd in my family room and listen to it in zone 2?
> 
> 
> I know this is light years backwards, but I'm trying....Thanks.



A lot depends on your current setup in the main room. If you are set up for 5.1 then you can connect speaker cable to the terminals for zone 2 and assign the amp for zone 2. If you are set up for 7.1 then you will need to connect the zone 2 preouts to a second amp, integrated amp or receiver. Note that zone 2 will not output an audio signal that is input to the receiver solely by HDMI. You will need to input the audio signal by a RCA, coax or fiber optic connection. Good luck.


----------



## Direwolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16552604
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 today from Vanns for $1k and I wasn't so lucky to get the free update by entering an earlier date - I kept getting error messages. I had to pay the $100. Still a nice deal, I think.
> 
> 
> So far I like how it works...but yeah, now I know what people mean when they say Denon can be difficult to understand. I just need to get used to it.



Also received my 3808 yesterday from Vanns and also cannot get the free upgrade page to work







. I decided to just pay the $100, but cannot figure out how to actually get the upgrade from Denon's website. Usually they make it easy for one to spend money, so this is odd.


The other thing that is odd is that on Denon's Product Updates / Upgrades page ( http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp ), it tells me that I have an invalid serial number or that it does not apply to the unit.


Can anyone help? Or do I have to wait until Monday at 9am to call Denon? Thanks.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16552461
> 
> 
> You will of course you will have to pay, but if you bought it 18 months ago I can't see how you'd expect not to?



I would _*hope*_ to, but certainly not expect, as others have succsessfully used the "date hack".









Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## cdnbum88

Does anyone know the code for AT&T Uverse for the Denon remote?


----------



## bigblueh20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16553799
> 
> 
> A lot depends on your current setup in the main room. If you are set up for 5.1 then you can connect speaker cable to the terminals for zone 2 and assign the amp for zone 2. If you are set up for 7.1 then you will need to connect the zone 2 preouts to a second amp, integrated amp or receiver. Note that zone 2 will not output an audio signal that is input to the receiver solely by HDMI. You will need to input the audio signal by a RCA, coax or fiber optic connection. Good luck.



Thanks for this...I am setup for 5.1...so should I plug the zone 2 speaker cables into the "surround B" left and right inputs, or should I plug them into surr back/am assign inputs?...I went ahead and plugged them into the surr back/am assign but I cannot get them to play without the main zone being on...Any help is greatly appreciated.


Jim


----------



## Benje2

bigblueh


surround back is right. Did you tell the amp that you have done this, ie 5.1 plus zone 2?


In 'Option Setup, Amp Assign' (see page 34 of the manual), select Zone 2.


I assume you have also connected the DVD by composite connections (red, white, yellow) as well as HDMI.


Benje


----------



## kdubb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigblueh20* /forum/post/16554888
> 
> 
> Thanks for this...I am setup for 5.1...so should I plug the zone 2 speaker cables into the "surround B" left and right inputs, or should I plug them into surr back/am assign inputs?...I went ahead and plugged them into the surr back/am assign but I cannot get them to play without the main zone being on...Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim


I think with your setup the main zone has to be on...if you were using a separate amp for zone 2 you could have the main zone off.


Keith


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16554095
> 
> 
> I would _*hope*_ to, but certainly not expect, as others have succsessfully used the "date hack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



...no one should be registering their unit BEFORE they have applied for the feature pack upgrade. It should be in this order:

First: Apply the basic "firmware update" in order to get the upgrade ID #.

Second: Apply for the "feature pack upgrade" using the "date hack" and the upgrade ID #

Lastly: Register your unit using your REAL purchase date. This protects your purchase for AT LEAST the year it is supposed to be covered under the warranty period.


Remember new purchasers, DON'T REGISTER YOUR UNIT BEFORE APPLYING FOR THE FIRMWARE UPDATE & THEN THE FEATURE PACK UPGRADE. WHEN YOU REGISTER YOUR UNIT FOR WARRANTY PURPOSES, IT SUPERSEDES THE DATE WHEN YOU TRY TO APPLY FOR THE FEATURE PACK UPGRADE.


----------



## Featherlite 07

my best buy says the have 3808s in stock, and at the prices they are going for now they are hard to pass up. I just have a couple questions, which probably have been covered already but the thread is really long.


1. I have read about an update that you can download. Is this supposed to be free, and how will I know if I am eligible to get it for free? Seems like a "date hack" is currently being discussed. I will review the past couple pages as well.


2. I notice that some receivers have more than one sub woofer output. I currently only have one sub, but in the future I was looking at getting two of the definitive super towers to replace my mains, thus giving me two subs. Could I just run these with a Y cable off the subwoofer output and be fine?


3. If I have no wired internet connection I could attach an Ethernet bridge to get on my network, correct? 4308 has wifi, but I'd rather not spend $700 more for it.


4. I am sure this has been covered, but does the GUI get outputted over HDMI, or will I need to connect another cable to my TV?


Thank you for the help,

Pete


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16556633
> 
> 
> ...no one should be registering their unit BEFORE they have applied for the feature pack upgrade. It should be in this order:
> 
> First: Apply the basic "firmware update" in order to get the upgrade ID #.
> 
> Second: Apply for the "feature pack upgrade" using the "date hack" and the upgrade ID #
> 
> Lastly: Register your unit using your REAL purchase date. This protects your purchase for AT LEAST the year it is supposed to be covered under the warranty period.
> 
> 
> Remember new purchasers, DON'T REGISTER YOUR UNIT BEFORE APPLYING FOR THE FIRMWARE UPDATE & THEN THE FEATURE PACK UPGRADE. WHEN YOU REGISTER YOUR UNIT FOR WARRANTY PURPOSES, IT SUPERSEDES THE DATE WHEN YOU TRY TO APPLY FOR THE FEATURE PACK UPGRADE.



Is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with telling people to lie in order to get the update for free instead of paying for it like they are supposed to?

That's not a "hack" it's called stealing.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/16554095
> 
> 
> I would _*hope*_ to, but certainly not expect, as others have succsessfully used the "date hack".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16557361
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with telling people to lie in order to get the update for free instead of paying for it like they are supposed to?
> 
> That's not a "hack" it's called stealing.










STEALING? REALLY? Just because you might not have been able to get it free yourself and others have found a work around in order to get it free, doesn't give you the right to judge others for their insight.


----------



## bigblueh20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benje2* /forum/post/16555569
> 
> 
> bigblueh
> 
> 
> surround back is right. Did you tell the amp that you have done this, ie 5.1 plus zone 2?
> 
> 
> In 'Option Setup, Amp Assign' (see page 34 of the manual), select Zone 2.
> 
> 
> I assume you have also connected the DVD by composite connections (red, white, yellow) as well as HDMI.
> 
> 
> Benje



Benje2, thanks for this information...very helpful. At one point I did select zone 2...to no avail. I can say this, I did not connect any of the players with any other cables than the HDMI...Okay, I'm making some progress. So if I want to play the bluray in a second zone, I need to connect the composite cable as well...correct?


Lastly, with the current setup, the two speakers I setup sound great with the 5.1 system I am running in the main zone (I have the speakers in the same room while I work out these kinks - I plan on moving them outside when functional). Would this be considered a 7.1 setup in the mainzone? or, would I need to connect those two speakers to the "surround B" ports for it to be a 7.1 system in the main zone? Thanks for the assistance, Jim


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16557361
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with telling people to lie in order to get the update for free instead of paying for it like they are supposed to?
> 
> That's not a "hack" it's called stealing.



Is it stealing? Don't you feel since its something that should have come out as a free upgrade to those that purchased these AVR's at MSRP when they came out it should be free. They are still producing these and want to charge you $100 for something that should be a free firmware upgrade. They should be put this firmware upgrade up on their website and leave it there for no charge. We're not talking about a cheap, poorly made peice of gear here but a quality high dollar piece of gear that many people paid full price to get. Those people shouldn't be penalized for supporting D & M Holdings for their brand loyalty. How many other manufacturers charge for downloadable upgrades? Most have to sent back for upgrades and you get to pay for shipping. Denon put it on your website for no charge and leave it there. That shows customer support as it should be.


----------



## pcmike

Stealing is what I call what Denon is doing when they charge NEW owners who bought their 3808 and 4308 after April 30th and then try to turn around and charge them for a $100 upgrade. We all know if Denon didn't have excess inventory on the shelfs and had just produced these units that the people are buying they would all have the upgrade installed. Not to mention the units are already EOL and scheduled for replacement THIS YEAR... why the heck should people be asked to pay $100 because they missed some silly arbitrary date? Complete scam if you ask me.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16557361
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone else have a problem with telling people to lie in order to get the update for free instead of paying for it like they are supposed to?
> 
> That's not a "hack" it's called stealing.


----------



## scottyb

TheMoose is right.

If they charge for a product and you're taking it for free, it's stealing.

Justify it all you want but it is.

I wouldn't call it judging, just stating a fact.

Techniclly, taking a pen or paperclip from your job is stealing but we don't consider these thing stealing either. It's just the way our society works.


Scott


----------



## bigblueh20

Thanks Keith...one last beginners question...If i wanted to setup outdoor speakers and listen to the tuner in the yard, i would need to setup another amp? Thanks, Jim


----------



## boxker

Not joining the debate of stealing or non-stealing here, but I thought that the MSRP of the 3808CI increased from 1599 to 1699 because of the new upgrade and that people purchasing the unit after the price increase would need to submit for the free upgrade(which is becuase it wasn't free but already paid for) and install it on the unit. I also thought that it meant that future units would come with the feature already installed. So who knows I guess.


Personally, I am a bit surprised that Denon came through on the feature upgrade, because it's the A/v companies rarely come through their promises on upgradability, except ofcourse firmware updates, but most of that deals with fixing buggs, which is great, but I fear that having that ability leads the manufacturer to creating less quality products knowing that they can fix it later.


----------



## phantom52




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16558028
> 
> 
> TheMoose is right.
> 
> If they charge for a product and you're taking it for free, it's stealing.
> 
> Justify it all you want but it is.
> 
> I wouldn't call it judging, just stating a fact.
> 
> Techniclly, taking a pen or paperclip from your job is stealing but we don't consider these thing stealing either. It's just the way our society works.
> 
> 
> Scott



They build a product and tout its upgradability by owner. A selling point is it not. Do they state anywhere when people purchased this product that they would have to pay for those upgrades? Not that I've seen or read. I don't have a 3808CI, but I would be pretty pissed at the idea of having to pay $100 for something I've already put out a lot of money for. These firmware upgrades or updates are part of the selling point. Why do you have to keep paying for them to keep up with the technology that was built into them. I agree that yes it is stealing, so then don't make brand loyal followers thieves. They have already spent good money for your product, follow up on your promise to be able to upgrade and at no additional charge. Toshiba did it with their HD players even after they lost the battle. Yamaha's not charging for their upgrades to their models. D & M Holdings is doing it. They are still sending out a very expensive 8002 that needs to go back to a repair center for firmware upgrades and thats ok to do. I beleive not. Just shows that you need to choose your brand wisely and how they treat loyal customers. I have not chosen which receiver to upgrade to from my Yamaha 2600. That's why I'm following as many newer receivers as I can so I can make what I feel is a good decision. Things like this can influence a lot of members here on their buying decisions. This is actually the first Denon receiver I've considered buying because of all its features and the price point its at right now truly make it a serious contender, but I also feel that I shouldn't have to fork over more money to keep it up to date for a feature that should be free.


----------



## ted_b

There seems to be a mixing of terms and promises here. Firmware updates are now part of the table stakes that any AV mfg needs to provide, and Denon is doing just that. To assume that it makes it easier for those manufacturers to put out untested products is to assume that the market is tolerant of it. The market is not tolerant of bad product, and these forums are proof that a bad product will get exposed in very short order.


OTOH, new feature upgrades like Audyssey DEQ or Dolby Volume, etc. are something quite different. They are not required to keep the product working, are value-add (assuming they are worth it) and are not part of the feature list when one buys the product. Any attempt to circumvent having to pay for these feature upgrades is stealing intellectual property, if not software. However, if it is true that Denon raised the MSRP of the product and announced that they were including the new feature as part of the feature list (I haven't seen that announcement) with the new MSRP, then yes, it is very easily concluded that one shouldn't pay for that again if they bought under the new MSRP...however, circumvention and falsifying purchase dates is not the answer either. Calls and emails to Denon (or any mfg) customer service is in order. In this example, what you bought was not delivered, and a refund or repair is warranted.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/16558028
> 
> 
> TheMoose is right.
> 
> If they charge for a product and you're taking it for free, it's stealing.
> 
> Justify it all you want but it is.
> 
> I wouldn't call it judging, just stating a fact.
> 
> Techniclly, taking a pen or paperclip from your job is stealing but we don't consider these thing stealing either. It's just the way our society works.
> 
> 
> Scott



Nowhere during the upgrade process did it state there was a $100 charge or ask me for my CC.


----------



## gatorman

Jim: To play any source in zone 2 you must make an audio connection with something other than HDMI. You can use RCA, digital coax or fiber optic.


Once the amp has been assigned to zone 2, there should not be any signal output from the surround B terminals. The surround channel has been replaced with a front channel being sent to zone 2. If you want speakers in more than one secondary location, you will need to connect an additional amp or receiver to the zone 2 preouts.


In order for you to get sound to zone 2, the receiver has to be on. Therefore, you main zone will be on. You can play different source in zone 2 by pushing the zone 2/3 rec select button on the receiver and turning the source select knob to the source you want. The display will show what you have selected. If a Bluray is on in the main room and you want the tuner outside, select tuner for zone 2.


Once you have assigned the amp and made the proper connections, you also have to turn on zone 2. Under the drop down door is a zone 2/3 on /off button.


Hope this helps. Ward


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16558587
> 
> 
> Jim: To play any source in zone 2 you must make an audio connection with something other than HDMI. You can use RCA, digital coax or fiber optic.
> 
> 
> Once the amp has been assigned to zone 2, there should not be any signal output from the surround B terminals. The surround channel has been replaced with a front channel being sent to zone 2. If you want speakers in more than one secondary location, you will need to connect an additional amp or receiver to the zone 2 preouts.
> 
> 
> In order for you to get sound to zone 2, the receiver has to be on. Therefore, you main zone will be on. You can play different source in zone 2 by pushing the zone 2/3 rec select button on the receiver and turning the source select knob to the source you want. The display will show what you have selected. If a Bluray is on in the main room and you want the tuner outside, select tuner for zone 2.
> 
> 
> Once you have assigned the amp and made the proper connections, you also have to turn on zone 2. Under the drop down door is a zone 2/3 on /off button.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Ward



After everything is setup you can choose to turn on zone 2 only. Main zone does not need to be on.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16557956
> 
> 
> Stealing is what I call what Denon is doing when they charge NEW owners who bought their 3808 and 4308 after April 30th and then try to turn around and charge them for a $100 upgrade.



OTOH, given that the average "street price" actually dropped by $100-$200 after April 30, one could make the case that D&M has already preloaded the rebate ... and then some.


----------



## bigblueh20

Hey, thanks to everyone for all of the advice...will give this a shot later...I guess what confused me was having to attach another set of cables...although I had already an hdmi connection. many Thanks to all!

Jim


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16557638
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEALING? REALLY? Just because you might not have been able to get it free yourself and others have found a work around in order to get it free, doesn't give you the right to judge others for their insight.



Well I bought mine when it was first released so I am not eligible for the free upgrade & unlike others I don't feel that I am entitled to get the upgrade for free by cheating & lying.

What you call "insight" I call FRAUD!











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phantom52* /forum/post/16557954
> 
> 
> Is it stealing? Don't you feel since its something that should have come out as a free upgrade to those that purchased these AVR's at MSRP when they came out it should be free. They are still producing these and want to charge you $100 for something that should be a free firmware upgrade. They should be put this firmware upgrade up on their website and leave it there for no charge. We're not talking about a cheap, poorly made peice of gear here but a quality high dollar piece of gear that many people paid full price to get. Those people shouldn't be penalized for supporting D & M Holdings for their brand loyalty. How many other manufacturers charge for downloadable upgrades? Most have to sent back for upgrades and you get to pay for shipping. Denon put it on your website for no charge and leave it there. That shows customer support as it should be.



Firmware updates have always been free, but if you look at the Denon website they have been charging for upgrades for a while now so this should not be a surprise.

Part of the attraction of this AVR to me was it's ability to be updated & upgraded & I had no illusions that the upgrades would require payment.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pcmike* /forum/post/16557956
> 
> 
> Stealing is what I call what Denon is doing when they charge NEW owners who bought their 3808 and 4308 after April 30th and then try to turn around and charge them for a $100 upgrade. We all know if Denon didn't have excess inventory on the shelfs and had just produced these units that the people are buying they would all have the upgrade installed. Not to mention the units are already EOL and scheduled for replacement THIS YEAR... why the heck should people be asked to pay $100 because they missed some silly arbitrary date? Complete scam if you ask me.



That "silly arbitrary date" was a special offer & had a cutoff date, if you missed the date & used a "hack" to get it for free then you are stealing.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/16558533
> 
> 
> Nowhere during the upgrade process did it state there was a $100 charge or ask me for my CC.



Could that be because you falsified the date & made it appear you were eligible for the free upgrade??

Stealing.



Sorry if my comments make you uncomfortable but, no matter how you try & justify it lying or hacking to get something for free that you should be paying for is stealing.


----------



## kdubb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigblueh20* /forum/post/16558098
> 
> 
> Thanks Keith...one last beginners question...If i wanted to setup outdoor speakers and listen to the tuner in the yard, i would need to setup another amp? Thanks, Jim



If you wanted to listen to something other than what is being played in the main zone or zone 2...yes. If you don't mind having the same source playing in zones 2 & 3 you can use a speaker selector instead of an amp. You could also use your set of B speakers but then you would definitely need to have your main zone on and it would be the same source playing.


Hope this helps some...

Keith


----------



## avatar9

My 3808 will not hold settings anymore for hdmi. Does anyone know if this is normal that switching scaler to A to H effects all sources. Before it hung up and I reset it I remember scaler would be set to off under HDMI for Blu-ray and on for other sources it was set for. The only place to turn video off is in the source select menu under other. Can anyone confirm this before its to late to return for exchange, have about two hours or so left before I have to use warranty instead of exchange.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ted_b* /forum/post/16558524
> 
> 
> ...Any attempt to circumvent having to pay for these feature upgrades is stealing intellectual property, if not software.
> 
> 
> However, if it is true that Denon raised the MSRP of the product and announced that they were including the new feature as part of the feature list (I haven't seen that announcement) with the new MSRP, then yes, it is very easily concluded that one shouldn't pay for that again if they bought under the new MSRP....



A agree that this "date hack" thing is borderline unethical, but am willing to live with myself given how misleading and confusing Denon's information is on this matter - in the boldest font right in the middle of the upgrade offer's webpage ( http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/ ) it states "*Buy a new Denon Receiver...AVR-3808CI today and receive a free feature package...."* To me "today" means just that (I don't care that it then states in smaller, blue, less-bold font at the top that "today" may actually mean til April 30th), so I'd say that Denon is also culpable for some questionable ethics here.


Secondly I know nothing about what Denon announced with the 3808's MSRP increase, but I do know that *their website explicity lists "Audyssey Dynamic Volume" as a 3808 feature.* See the bottom of the page http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp and/or go to the linked specifications list. (I called them about this and they very unapologetically said that it isn't true.)

*So given that the normally questionable ethics of "Madison Avenue" abound on this matter I would consider this "date hack" issue to be a tempest in a teapot.







*


----------



## bigblueh20

this helps a tremendous amount. if anything good came out of all of this..it's the fcat that I now have a 7.1 system...I need to see if my old Onkyo receiver can connect to the denon...Any idea what I use to link the two. Again, many thanks.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16558587
> 
> 
> Jim:
> 
> 
> Once the amp has been assigned to zone 2, there should not be any signal output from the surround B terminals. The surround channel has been replaced with a front channel being sent to zone 2. If you want speakers in more than one secondary location, you will need to connect an additional amp or receiver to the zone 2 preouts.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Ward



Jim (and Ward)


actually, Jim must connect to the Rear Surround terminals for a second zone (or alternately a third zone) connection. Surround B is part of the Surround A of a '5.1' system, ie there is provision for a 4th channel A and B and a 5th channel A and B. The rear surrounds (channels 6 and 7) can be used instead as another zone of powered speakers (either 2nd or 3rd zone - your choice, you tell the Denon).


The 3rd zone (or 2nd) needs to use the pre-outs. I feed mine into a reasonable LCD TV - red, white and yellow connections. Not pure sound, but reasonable, especially for the bedroom. And we access everything we wish from the amp.


I also run a 3rd zone with powered speakers (from the rear surrounds, which also feeds a zone 1 composite video feed. So, I have a third zone which can show the same video as the main zone, and has whatever audio I wish.


Jim, I hope you are an intelligent man. The Denon opportunities are complex. The second remote control can be simpler to use in these multi-zone discussions, once everything is set-up.


Benje


----------



## awanders

Companies leave coupone, and upgrades active all the time. 6th ave. is doing it right now with their AFLAUD25 coupon. It is all marketing. The expired deadline creates an intended sense of purchase urgency on the part of the buyer.


The company sells the merchandise they wish to move, and the buyer is left feeling they got a better deal "just in time". If Denon was being taken advantage of, they would have pulled that web page down on May 1st. It works out for both parties involved.


Thanks for the link to the Denon promo.


It would be nice if they would extend the date, just as a formality, so those of us sitting on the 3808ci fence, would know that we are going to get the upgrade.


----------



## HolyGrail

I am confused. What is the exact net weight of the 3808? Is it 35.6lbs or is it 39.2lbs?

I used to have the 3805 and the net weight was spec at 37.5lbs, but when I weighted it on my scale (very accurate to +/- couple grams), it was 34.1lbs!


----------



## awanders




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HolyGrail* /forum/post/16561464
> 
> 
> I am confused. What is the exact net weight of the 3808? Is it 35.6lbs or is it 39.2lbs?
> 
> I used to have the 3805 and the net weight was spec at 37.5lbs, but when I weighted it on my scale (very accurate to +/- couple grams), it was 34.1lbs!




Maybe Denon is quoting shipping weight range?.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigblueh20* /forum/post/16560685
> 
> 
> this helps a tremendous amount. if anything good came out of all of this..it's the fcat that I now have a 7.1 system...I need to see if my old Onkyo receiver can connect to the denon...Any idea what I use to link the two. Again, many thanks.




bigblueh20


depends on what you want to listen to/view, through your Onkyo.


You can 'mimic' your main zone by attaching the onkyo using the pre-outs on the denon, and regular composite-type cords.


You can connect the zone-2 pre-outs with a red, white and yellow composite cord set (audio and video), and you can do an audio connection (red and white) to the zone 3 pre-out. If you want, the video out for zone 2 can be assigned as a zone 3. Can't have both (although you could perhaps 'split' the connector, or perhaps use the main zone monitor output) but you can choose which you want.


Enjoy


Benje


----------



## gatorman

Benje: I know you can use the rear surrounds for another zone. However, unless I've missed something, you'll get a surround channel in the second zone and not the front channels. That can make a huge difference depending on what format/processing you are listening to. For example, if you are listening to something set to DD5.1 and there is no rear channel information during part of the signal, you'll hear nothing. If there is information, you'll only hear the surround channel. I don't think that is the goal for secondary zones.


Rob: If I want to listen to something outside, I have to turn on the receiver. I'm using the preouts to an integrated receiver. How do I turn the main zone off and keep the sound outside? I know, it is probably in the manual. I'm sick of that POS.


BTW, thanks for your help with saving my settings to the computer. It is the only thing that saves me when I experience the intermittent memory(?) loss that results in the receiver losing all input recognition resulting in no sound from any source. Now I can reload and I'm good to go.


Ward


----------



## kdubb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16563707
> 
> 
> Benje: I know you can use the rear surrounds for another zone. However, unless I've missed something, you'll get a surround channel in the second zone and not the front channels. That can make a huge difference depending on what format/processing you are listening to. For example, if you are listening to something set to DD5.1 and there is no rear channel information during part of the signal, you'll hear nothing. If there is information, you'll only hear the surround channel. I don't think that is the goal for secondary zones.
> 
> 
> Rob: If I want to listen to something outside, I have to turn on the receiver. I'm using the preouts to an integrated receiver. How do I turn the main zone off and keep the sound outside? I know, it is probably in the manual. I'm sick of that POS.
> 
> 
> BTW, thanks for your help with saving my settings to the computer. It is the only thing that saves me when I experience the intermittent memory(?) loss that results in the receiver losing all input recognition resulting in no sound from any source. Now I can reload and I'm good to go.
> 
> 
> Ward



Ward: Just use the smaller remote to turn off the main zone, I do this with my zone2 powered by a separate amp and it was mentioned earlier that you could do it even if you're using the 3808 with the 5.1 and zone2 setup.


Keith


----------



## cdnbum88

Anyone using the URC Digital R50 remote with their Denon unit and other components?


If yes, good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HolyGrail* /forum/post/16561464
> 
> 
> I am confused. What is the exact net weight of the 3808? Is it 35.6lbs or is it 39.2lbs?
> 
> I used to have the 3805 and the net weight was spec at 37.5lbs, but when I weighted it on my scale (very accurate to +/- couple grams), it was 34.1lbs!



I wonder what it would weigh if you added the remotes + mic. + manuals etc. Since these may be part of "product weight".


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16563707
> 
> 
> Benje: I know you can use the rear surrounds for another zone. However, unless I've missed something, you'll get a surround channel in the second zone and not the front channels. That can make a huge difference depending on what format/processing you are listening to. For example, if you are listening to something set to DD5.1 and there is no rear channel information during part of the signal, you'll hear nothing. If there is information, you'll only hear the surround channel. I don't think that is the goal for secondary zones.
> 
> 
> Rob: If I want to listen to something outside, I have to turn on the receiver. I'm using the preouts to an integrated receiver. How do I turn the main zone off and keep the sound outside? I know, it is probably in the manual. I'm sick of that POS.
> 
> 
> Ward



Ward


re the rear surrounds - have you told the denon that you want to use them as a second set of speakers? ie give up a 7.1 system and accept a 5.1 system with a second set of speakers?


As per my initial post - "In 'Option Setup, Amp Assign' (see page 34 of the manual), select Zone 2." That will tell the Denon what you want to do, and you can get zone 2 speakers firing without the main zone, or as a separate source from that being played in the main zone. of course, you will need to have used analog connections from your source (to be played) to the denon. The Denon can't convert an HDMI signal back to an analog signal. Just connect your source (eg DVD/BRP) using HDMI AND composite connectors (red/white/yellow).


Re the remote controls - the smaller remote is excellent. Pick the zone at the top, turn it on, pick your source and adjust the volume. Excellent. Must have been designed by someone who did not design the main remote.


Re the manual. Yes, it is a POS. Have you read Batpig's version? See a post by Batpig here on AVS, and go to his signature link. That maual will explain so mucg, in simople language.


Enjoy


Benje


----------



## mastermaybe

I'm sure one day I'll master the on-screen menu system...yeah, right.


Is it safe to say that every option I can execute without SPECIFICALLY selecting a source is:


A. JUST affecting the current input in use


OR


B. Affecting ALL sources.


For instance, when I go to the surround set-up area and choose a surround mode, that's (obviously?) just affecting the current input?


I'm fine with what EVERY selection DOES, just not sure how comprehensively the order is carried out.


Nother example:


Parameters: Audio: Audyssey Room EQ....do adjustments here JUST affect my curent source (DirecTV for exp) or ALL of my sources. My inclination is JUST D-TV. CHECK it DOES just affect the selected source...ditto for HDMI scaling, auto lip sync, and audio/video settings?


ugh


thanks


James


----------



## Hakka

The settings in the parameter and source menus are per input, the manual setup menu is global. Surround mode is per input if 'auto surround mode' is on.


Hakka.


----------



## gatorman

Keith and Benje: Thanks for the idea on the second remote. Unfortunately, the way my brain works, it is a lot easier for me to use indvidual remotes for every component rather than programming remotes to control multiple devices or using a universal. Thus, there are a LOT of remotes. I can barely close the drawer now. The second remote will remain in the spare parts box in case the main remote dies.


I also have a 7.1 system and two sets of speakers outside so I use a second amp for zone 2.


I did try once to make a second digital connection from a component connected by HDMI to the receiver, I believe to play CDs outside. I couldn't make it work because I couldn't figure out a way to assign the nonHDMI connection to an input that I could also select to listen to in zone 2. I think the problem is that while I have open digital inputs all of the available source select options seem to be in use and when I tried to assign the digital input options from a component I could ony assign HDMI or something else, not both. Luckily, I have DVD recorder without HDMI so the digital connection will suffice for zone 2.


Thanks guys. Ward


----------



## kdubb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16569813
> 
> 
> Keith and Benje: Thanks for the idea on the second remote. Unfortunately, the way my brain works, it is a lot easier for me to use indvidual remotes for every component rather than programming remotes to control multiple devices or using a universal. Thus, there are a LOT of remotes. I can barely close the drawer now. The second remote will remain in the spare parts box in case the main remote dies.
> 
> 
> I also have a 7.1 system and two sets of speakers outside so I use a second amp for zone 2.
> 
> 
> I did try once to make a second digital connection from a component connected by HDMI to the receiver, I believe to play CDs outside. I couldn't make it work because I couldn't figure out a way to assign the nonHDMI connection to an input that I could also select to listen to in zone 2. I think the problem is that while I have open digital inputs all of the available source select options seem to be in use and when I tried to assign the digital input options from a component I could ony assign HDMI or something else, not both. Luckily, I have DVD recorder without HDMI so the digital connection will suffice for zone 2.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Ward



Ward... just use a red and white composite wire from your CD player to your CD input on the 3808. When you have zone2 on press the cd button on the smaller remote (make sure the remote is set to zone2) and you should be good. The 3808 can get confusing with all those inputs but it's also what makes this unit so versatile. The assignable inputs make it real difficult to not find a work around even if you have already used up the cd input.


Keith


----------



## DwnLow91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16560624
> 
> 
> A agree that this "date hack" thing is borderline unethical, but am willing to live with myself given how misleading and confusing Denon's information is on this matter - in the boldest font right in the middle of the upgrade offer's webpage ( http://www.usa.denon.com/upgrade/ ) it states "*Buy a new Denon Receiver...AVR-3808CI today and receive a free feature package...."* To me "today" means just that (I don't care that it then states in smaller, blue, less-bold font at the top that "today" may actually mean til April 30th), so I'd say that Denon is also culpable for some questionable ethics here.
> 
> 
> Secondly I know nothing about what Denon announced with the 3808's MSRP increase, but I do know that *their website explicity lists "Audyssey Dynamic Volume" as a 3808 feature.* See the bottom of the page http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp and/or go to the linked specifications list. (I called them about this and they very unapologetically said that it isn't true.)
> 
> *So given that the normally questionable ethics of "Madison Avenue" abound on this matter I would consider this "date hack" issue to be a tempest in a teapot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I bought the 3808CI from Vann's and when entering the information online it would tell me that the information contains errors and to call the 800 number. I called on June 1st this Monday that passed and spoke with a Denon representative. I gave him the serial number, Mac address, and Upgrade ID and he told me that I did not need to submit any paper work. He told me, that Denon would call me to let me know if they had any problems validating my information and that most likely they would not need anything else from me. I asked how long it would take and he said, "check back in 15 to 24 hours for the free Upgrade." I was going to pay in advance and wait for a rebate check, but instead got my free upgrade via telephone. When calling just let them know you purchased it on the 30th of April and have difficulty entering the information online.

Update: I just recieved the upgrade on add new features page and started downloading.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16569813
> 
> 
> Keith and Benje:
> 
> 
> I did try once to make a second digital connection from a component connected by HDMI to the receiver, I believe to play CDs outside. I couldn't make it work because I couldn't figure out a way to assign the nonHDMI connection to an input that I could also select to listen to in zone 2. I think the problem is that while I have open digital inputs all of the available source select options seem to be in use and when I tried to assign the digital input options from a component I could ony assign HDMI or something else, not both. Luckily, I have DVD recorder without HDMI so the digital connection will suffice for zone 2.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Ward



Ward


as Keith mentioned, just connect the device to the Denon using red/white/yellow (composite) as well as the HDMI (or component video/SPDIF digital audio connections). Don't use an extra Denon connection ie not DVD by HDMI and CD by analog, just connect the Denon as DVD HDMI and as DVD analog composite.


The Denon is smart enough to use the HDMI for your main zone, and the composite (red/white/yellow) for your second zone, and to use both at the same time if both zones are in use. Don't ask me how it does it - the denon 3808 must be a female because it can do several things at the same time (LOL).


Re the remotes. Yes, I agree there are a lot of remotes. I really only use the second remote when I am upstairs by the 'gear' and using the third zone. Otherwise, my wife and I are fortunate to have been able to spend the money on a really good radio-frequency remote (RTI) which replaces all of the remotes into the one unit, in a manner that both of us can deal with throughout the house. Expensive, but the unit is used A LOT! I have to use the actual remotes when 'tweaking' the systems - a painful reminder of multiple remotes.


Benje


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DwnLow91* /forum/post/16574073
> 
> 
> I bought the 3808CI from Vann's and when entering the information online it would tell me that the information contains errors and to call the 800 number. I called on June 1st this Monday that passed and spoke with a Denon representative. I gave him the serial number, Mac address, and Upgrade ID and he told me that I did not need to submit any paper work.
> 
> ...
> 
> I was going to pay in advance and wait for a rebate check, but instead got my free upgrade via telephone. When calling just let them know you purchased it on the 30th of April and have difficulty entering the information online.
> 
> Update: I just recieved the upgrade on add new features page and started downloading.



That happened to me too. The website wouldn't take my SN or mac addr. Customer service said to first do a regular update and the system would recognize my 3808. When it didn't, they asked that I fax my receipt and info to them. The upgrade worked after that.


----------



## kenshin-dono

quick question, i just picked up a pioneer elite sc-05 for my new HT setup. I had planned on setting the xover at about 60 because my sub will be close to me and my towers have built in subs. from what ive read you generally want to cross it over lower in situations like that.


anyway, unfortunatly it seems the elite actually only xovers at 50/80/then > numbers (who cares higher than that) and it doesn't give individual speaker adjustment options =( I havent opened it yet because the other speakers aren't in yet but i was also looking at the denon 3808 and the 2809 initially, but dismissed them after reading about some hdmi issues with some sony tvs.


i can probably still return it and go for a denon but not sure if i want to go with that hassle. Does the 3808 give individual speaker adjustment options? also, what frequency ratings do you get? do you at least get 60? (odd that they went 50 with the pioneer instead of 60)


and i know this isn't hte right thread but does anyone know what the options are on the 2809?


----------



## ickysmits

Individual

40, 60, 80...250


----------



## Featherlite 07

my 3808 comes today. I'm very excited. How long does it typically take to set it up?


----------



## longbow

If you take your time and get to know all the features and the menu system, a couple of hours maybe. If there is a download for a firmware update, that might take up to another hour.


it is well worth the time to do it right. You will be very pleased you bought the 3808!


----------



## gatorman

Keith and Benje: Thanks again. I found a work-around previously by using the DVD recorder as a CD player for outside. Until it eventually dies, I'll keep it in the system to record to disc at least until we can get Bluray recorders. That will be real sooooooooooooooon.


----------



## liquidmetal

I have a Boston Acoustics VR10 center channel speaker. Audyssey set the crossover

at 90 Hz. It's rated form 65-20,000Hz. Audyssey also complains cause it thinks the

polarity is reversed on it. It's not.


Can I lower to 80Hz after Audyssey is done. I don't want to negate Audyssey by doing

this.


----------



## kenshin-dono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16576395
> 
> 
> Individual
> 
> 40, 60, 80...250



damn thats tempting dunno if i wanna go through the hassle of returning my sc-05 even if its not opened. hmm i'll have to think about it.


does the 3808 have processing ont he hdmi inputs? one of thei things i loved about the sc-05 was that it does not. Very nice for gaming


----------



## Featherlite 07

Well the 3808 arrived today and I was all excited to start hooking it up. Just one problem - there was no power cord in the box. It also seems to take a weird power cord that is impossible to find. So I guess I will have to send it back or see if Denon will send me a new power cord?


----------



## MrPorterhouse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16548269
> 
> 
> Mr. P,
> 
> 
> Please report back on:
> 
> 1) Did your 3808 come with the upgrade pkg. already installed? (one post 4/30 person reported his did)
> 
> 
> 2) Did 4/30 in the update pkg request get the pkg for no charge?
> 
> 
> Tks.



1)No, it did not come with the feature pack installed.


2)I didn't use 4/30, but I did get the update at no charge with the date that I entered


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16582362
> 
> 
> I have a Boston Acoustics VR10 center channel speaker. Audyssey set the crossover
> 
> at 90 Hz. It's rated form 65-20,000Hz.



what exactly makes you think there is a problem? what do you think is more accurate, some manufacturer's specs in an anechoic chamber or the actual MEASURED results in your room?


but if you want, you can lower it to 80Hz. the difference between 80 and 90 is basically negligible. you might end up with 1/8 of an octave that is unfiltered by Audyssey but it ain't no big deal if it makes you feel better to have the crossover at 80Hz.


----------



## Featherlite 07

does anyone know where I could get a power cord to work with my Denon? When I search for power cords online, I can't find anything that looks like it, but when I look at pictures of the backs of various AV components I find that many of them look to have the same plug, so maybe its fairly common? I really don't want to go through the process of sending it back if I can just get a cord for ~$20 and call it a day.


----------



## batpig

I believe it's the exact same, standard power cord that you would use with any desktop computer. You can get one at Radio Shack, Fry's, etc. Here is the selection of power cords at monoprice:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10228 


most of them are 3-prong but you can just take off the ground prong, it's the same shape of female connector either way...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Feather...


"there was no power cord in the box."


That by itself would lead me to exchanging it. That's quite odd. Odd enough that for me I'd be taking it back and getting one that has all the stuff in the box.


----------



## Featherlite 07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16584588
> 
> 
> I believe it's the exact same, standard power cord that you would use with any desktop computer. You can get one at Radio Shack, Fry's, etc. Here is the selection of power cords at monoprice:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10228
> 
> 
> most of them are 3-prong but you can just take off the ground prong, it's the same shape of female connector either way...



yeah, I went to radio shack last night but all they had was the 3 prong ones. I didn't know if those were ok to use. Maybe I will send it back.


----------



## liquidmetal

Much respect for you batpig. I don't know if there is a problem, but I was afraid I would be losing that 10Hz if I didn't not change it to 80Hz. Even if the center can't reproduce it fully, is some better than none? What would you do

if you were me? Leave it at 90?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16584478
> 
> 
> what exactly makes you think there is a problem? what do you think is more accurate, some manufacturer's specs in an anechoic chamber or the actual MEASURED results in your room?
> 
> 
> but if you want, you can lower it to 80Hz. the difference between 80 and 90 is basically negligible. you might end up with 1/8 of an octave that is unfiltered by Audyssey but it ain't no big deal if it makes you feel better to have the crossover at 80Hz.


----------



## batpig

you aren't losing it, the point of the crossover is that what is below the crossover point goes to the subwoofer. so, if the x'over is at 90Hz, everything below 90Hz goes to the sub...


I would leave it as is. feel free to try it at 80Hz, but I highly doubt you will hear a difference.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16585228
> 
> 
> you aren't losing it, the point of the crossover is that what is below the crossover point goes to the subwoofer. so, if the x'over is at 90Hz, everything below 90Hz goes to the sub...
> 
> 
> I would leave it as is. feel free to try it at 80Hz, but I highly doubt you will hear a difference.



Although, if you are watching a TV show that is not 5.1, one might miss "something".....dunno.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16584588
> 
> 
> most of them are 3-prong but you can just take off the ground prong, it's the same shape of female connector either way...



The Denon uses a C18 chassis socket (ungrounded) which has exactly the same external dimensions as a C14 chassis socket (grounded) used in PC power supplies, etc.


You can simply use any PC power cord without any modification. It's not necessary to cut the ground pin off since ground is not connected at the AVR end.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/16585396
> 
> 
> Although, if you are watching a TV show that is not 5.1, one might miss "something".....dunno.



say what? why would you miss anything?


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16585527
> 
> 
> say what? why would you miss anything?



I was only thinking that if the sub was not working since it was not in 5.1, and the cut off was set at 90, one might lose "something"....maybe I am wrong....probably am.


----------



## Featherlite 07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16585496
> 
> 
> The Denon uses a C18 chassis socket (ungrounded) which has exactly the same external dimensions as a C14 chassis socket (grounded) used in PC power supplies, etc.
> 
> 
> You can simply use any PC power cord without any modification. It's not necessary to cut the ground pin off since ground is not connected at the AVR end.



thank you for confirming this. I am going to try and get everything physically connected tonight and try and work on the calibration tomorrow. That will take a while since I have no idea what I am doing and will have to extensively read the manual and keep posting here for advice.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/16585661
> 
> 
> I was only thinking that if the sub was not working since it was not in 5.1, and the cut off was set at 90, one might lose "something"....maybe I am wrong....probably am.



if you have bass management (i.e. crossovers on your speakers) then the sub will ALWAYS be working. 5.1 means there is a dedicated LFE channel, but with any modern receiver the subwoofer is getting LFE but also the redirected bass from speakers set to "small", which occurs in ANY sound mode (excepting "direct" modes).


LFE is NOT the same thing as "subwoofer channel":
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147


----------



## Infominister

Is there a way of using the '3808 to amplify a microphone? If so, what are the proper connections to do so?


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16586344
> 
> 
> if you have bass management (i.e. crossovers on your speakers) then the sub will ALWAYS be working. 5.1 means there is a dedicated LFE channel, but with any modern receiver the subwoofer is getting LFE but also the redirected bass from speakers set to "small", which occurs in ANY sound mode (excepting "direct" modes).
> 
> 
> LFE is NOT the same thing as "subwoofer channel":
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=748147



Thanks, I was just going by my SVS MTS 5.1 system & noticed that if the program was not 5.1, then the subwoofer was NOT working....told ya I was probably wrong..


----------



## liquidmetal

But, it says my sub xover is at 80Hz... it's a HSU vtf2-mk3.


So, am I losing those 10Hz?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16585228
> 
> 
> you aren't losing it, the point of the crossover is that what is below the crossover point goes to the subwoofer. so, if the x'over is at 90Hz, everything below 90Hz goes to the sub...
> 
> 
> I would leave it as is. feel free to try it at 80Hz, but I highly doubt you will hear a difference.


----------



## batpig

where is this "sub xover" you refer to? on the sub itself?


there generally is no such thing as a "sub xover". You may be confusing the LFE low-pass filter, which has nothing to do with bass management. This is well-covered in the Audyssey section of my FAQ (scroll down to the question on LFE):
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#section_02


----------



## liquidmetal

Fascinating. So, I need to move the LFE to 120Hz. You are good. By the way, where is the

Audyssey setup guide that mentions this? I'd like to read more.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16586600
> 
> 
> where is this "sub xover" you refer to? on the sub itself?
> 
> 
> there generally is no such thing as a "sub xover". You may be confusing the LFE low-pass filter, which has nothing to do with bass management. This is well-covered in the Audyssey section of my FAQ (scroll down to the question on LFE):
> http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#section_02


----------



## batpig

Audyssey Setup Guide (also linked from my site in several places):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895


----------



## dirk1843

This thread is huge!!


I have a couple of questions about my 3808, and haven't really found the answer.....quick and dirty versions:


-why are there settings in Manual Setup/Speaker Setup/Crossover Freq./Advanced for "Front", "Surround A", AND "LFE+Main"?? I understand the Front and Surround, and I am running my Sub Mode to LFE+Main, but what does the setting in Crossover Frequency do?? I read in batpigs writtings about the "LFE" setting that is a cap on LFE level, but that didn't seem to be talking about the LFE+Main setting that I am seeing.


-I have read about the HDMI passthrough, and how it consumes quite a bit of power when AVR is OFF, but haven't found where you turn it off/on.


-What does the "power saving" setting in network setup do??


OK...and now to the deeper issue of setup.........


I have basically a 4.1 setup, no center, large (12" woofer) mains and good sized (6") surrounds with a 12" powered sub. I run them all "large" and sub mode set to LFE+Main. Then I turn the sub off in the Stereo mode.


Many of my settings are based on experience with a 3803......What I am shooting for is this......


Stereo mode is when I listen to 2 channel, at loud volume, and want tone control. I also do not want sub in this mode, and have it turned off. Direct I use for 2 channel when casual listening at lower volumes. I like to have the sub active in this mode for the bass "fill". I also sometimes use 5 Channel stereo, and when doing this, I also want the sub. Pretty much have this down as far a settings go.


What I would like to do a little different is with 5.1 or greater sources. When using LFE only with .1 tracks, during quiet passages the sub would cycle off, only to come roaring back on in the middle of an explosion or something. To counteract this, and to boost the bottom end a little, I run LFE+Main. With the advanced crossovers in the 3808, I would think I could do this.....use the sub with the .1 channel of course, but ADD to in everything below say 40hz from the front speakers, and below 60 or 80 from the surrounds.........This should keep my sub active, give some bottom end punch, and get the really low bass to the sub where it would work best.


I could probably get there with "small" speaker settings, but based on experience with 3803, didn't get the sound I wanted, haven't tried it with 3808 yet.....I kind of want to stick with the basics that I know. Whatever I do for multichannel, I want to always be able to fall back to the above metioned settings for 2 channel.


Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Featherlite 07

I ran the Audyssey tonight, but I didn't get a chance to actually watch anything since my family is sleeping.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/16588372
> 
> 
> This thread is huge!!
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions about my 3808, and haven't really found the answer.....quick and dirty versions:
> 
> 
> OK...and now to the deeper issue of setup.........
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!!




Dirk


why wouldn't you give the Audyssey a go and see what comes out? Why buy a 3808 and presume that treating it as a 3803 will give you the best outcome? I think you will be pleasantly surprised if you use the auto setup with audyssey. It will understand the 4.1.


Set all of your speakers to small.


Use Direct when you only want the left and right, use stereo for left and right with the sub taking the low frequencies. Works a dream.


Benje


----------



## batpig

yes, even if you have physically large mains there is benefit from setting them to small (you can leave the xover at 40Hz if you want them to get plenty of bass). the surrounds most certainly aren't "large" with a 6" woofer and should get a 60 or 80Hz crossover. The subwoofer channel gets the highest resolution filters and your low end response will benefit.


The LFE+Main setting is well explained in this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post15018166


----------



## kcdude24

I am thinking about a 3808 and need recommendations on the setup.


Main viewing area: 52XBR4, HC6500 Projector

Alternative area: 32" LCD

Sources: Xbox 360 (HDMI or component), Samsung 3600 BR, HD DVR cable box.


How should I hook this up where I can view sources on any TV? In light of some handshake issues with XBRs I am thinking to do all component runs. Three sources invia component, Component 1 out to XBR, Component 2 out to PJ, Zone 2 to 32. Or should I use HDMI out to PJ? Will the 3808 output HDMI if using component in? If I hook up the BR via HDMI can I output component from the 3808?


----------



## batpig

you can UPCONVERT anything to HDMI output. there is no DOWNconversion. So HDMI input can only go out via HDMI. only component / composite / s-video inputs will come out the component monitor output.


If you want to freely switch between both TV's you can use component video for everything, and send HDMI to the PJ and component to the LCD. If your devices can simultaneously output component + HDMI, you can "double connect" if desired and use the HDMI connection for the PJ and component connection for LCD. The 3808CI has plenty of input "names" to accommodate this.


Note that there is no "Zone 2" component output. AFAIK, the two component monitor outputs are both "Main Zone" so you cannot watch a different source on the LCD vs the PJ.


----------



## Benje2

KCdude


I run a 32" LCD as zone 2 through composite - the picture is fine. Just make sure you also connect your sources (XBox, BR, cable etc) with composite as well as component.


If you really want to run two zones with different sources as component, then get a 4308. You probably need to get a bigger LCD than 32" to get much benefit though. Honestly, my wife and I are very happy with the 32" LCD TV image of all of our sources in our 'second zone' (ie bedroom).


Benje


----------



## dirk1843

Thanks for the replies so far.....and while I am not totally opposed to running the auto setup, I still am somewhat hung up on the LFE+Mains crossover setting.


Why have it, and the Mains crossover setting?? If you have your mode set to LFE+Mains, that is a universal setting UNLESS you override it in the Direct/Stereo setup. So no matter what, the way I look at it, the Main crossover will come into play first, and the LFE+Mains would not be needed.


Say you are running 2 setups........LFE+Mains for everything but Stereo/Direct. In the Advanced Crossover setting you set the frequency for Mains, everything under there is sent to sub. Then in Stereo/Direct setting, you also have a choice for crossover frequency.


I have not seen where either setting is realated to the other.....ie if you change the setting under "advanced", you don't see it changed in "stereo/direct".


I may be missing the forrest for the trees......just haven't seen it explained.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sharp45* /forum/post/16230775
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Audyssey worked wonders, but I had some questions on the advanced crossover settings. First off, I have a 4.1 setup with no center channel. I have the "LFE + Main" setting turned on. So, after Audyssey, it picked these settings in Advanced Crossover Frequencies:
> 
> 
> Front: 80 Hz
> 
> Surround A: 250 Hz
> 
> LFE+Main: 120 Hz
> 
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what these mean, because it doesn't specify which are HPF and which are LPF.
> 
> 
> My speaker manuals say to feed a full spectrum to the front speakers (they go down to 35 Hz) and to use a HPF with an 80 Hz floor for the surrounds. The sub should use a LPF with an 80 Hz ceiling. How do I set the Denon's three options to realize these desires? Presumably Surround A should be 80 Hz, but I'm not sure about the other two.
> 
> 
> Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16231840
> 
> 
> The numbers by the speakers are the crossovers -- they indicate where Audyssey measured the -3dB point (where the speaker rolls off) and the receiver then sets the crossover at the next available xover point higher than the measured rolloff.
> 
> 
> So this means that your fronts will hand off anything below 80Hz to the sub, and the surrounds will hand off anything below 250Hz.
> 
> 
> The LFE number is NOT a crossover, it's just a low pass filter (LPF) for the LFE channel. It doesn't affect the bass management at all, it just puts an upper limit on LFE content. 120Hz is the correct setting. Note that it isn't a LPF for the subwoofer, just the LFE channel. It doesn't affect redirected bass from the other speakers at all (the LFE is a separate track).




This may have cleared up my question......when I saw references to the "LFE number" I didn't realize that what I would actually see in the AVR setup screens would be "LFE+Mains".


Was banging my overworked head against the wall about this.......


----------



## BOB HAN

This is very complicated for a CPA







I have a Dell computer with I-tunes. Some music I have on I-tunes is from my CD's, some I have purchased through the I-tunes store. I want to play all of it through my Denon, both zone 1 and 2. I have a hard wired ethernet cable from my router to the Denon. I could run an ethernet cable from my computer router to the Airport expres, then a cable ( what kind?) from the Airport express to the Denon.


If I do that, can the Denon control the I-tunes, or do I control I-tunes from the computer by sending it to the Denon. Ideally, I would like my Phillips Pronto TSU 9400 to have a single button, play I-tunes and be able to control what is available in my library. If I need to spend more than the $75 that the Airport express costs, what is it and how much does it cost. Thanks a bunch. Bob H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16505515
> 
> 
> Are you using itunes on a windows PC or an apple machine?
> 
> 
> If windows you can stream from WMP or about a 1000 other pieces of software. If Apple you'll need to buy additional hardware to make this work...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16502903
> 
> 
> I have verizon Fios and connected my verizon router to an apple time capsule (lan from fios to wan of time capsule). Then I have an airport express connected behind my receiver on my wireless network. hooked up the 3.5mm to the cd input of my denon and use my ipod touch remote to control my itunes library through my orb speakers (6.1). Works great.
> 
> 
> I cannot get the ethernet to work for internet radio. This may be an apple to Denon,problem.
> 
> 
> I am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> -Craig


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16594589
> 
> 
> This is very complicated for a CPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dell computer with I-tunes. Some music I have on I-tunes is from my CD's, some I have purchased through the I-tunes store. I want to play all of it through my Denon, both zone 1 and 2. I have a hard wired ethernet cable from my router to the Denon. I could run an ethernet cable from my computer router to the Airport expres, then a cable ( what kind?) from the Airport express to the Denon.
> 
> 
> If I do that, can the Denon control the I-tunes, or do I control I-tunes from the computer by sending it to the Denon. Ideally, I would like my Phillips Pronto TSU 9400 to have a single button, play I-tunes and be able to control what is available in my library. If I need to spend more than the $75 that the Airport express costs, what is it and how much does it cost. Thanks a bunch. Bob H



Bob


I am/was a CPA. Perhaps a failed CPA. Do other 'numbers' stuff these days.


I use Win Amp. It made my life with the Denon 3808 much easier. Others will make their suggestions - for me Win Amp worked. I don't use I-Tunes so ..... not sure about my advice.


I can control my music loaded on the PC by the denon. That is, I can select what it is I am going to play by the Denon. Not as easily to pick and choose as I can on the PC. But I can select albums and songs via the Denon. Note, the PC must be on! I have also loaded these files onto a NAS which the Denon can interrogate (same as a PC, but just storage). No PC on, just the NAS. The file selections come up on the video screen - colour in zone 1, black and white in zone 2. I use FLAC files.


Make sure you have the music files marked for 'sharing' on the PC, and that the Denon has found your PC. Sounds simple doesn't it? It is when it finally works.


Sorry, can't help you explicitly with I-Tunes.


Benje


----------



## BOB HAN

Let me provide more info. I have on order a Tivo HD XL, my plan is to use it to access Net Flix and Amazon Video options including some Internet radio stations, home pictures and home movies stored on my computer. I have read that this DVR does a good job streaming this from the computer. My understanding is that it does not stream any I-tunes though. Why not make a single device to do it. I also have an Oppo 83 as my Bluray player.


So with those bases covered, unless someone tells me this won't work, what I have left is to stream my I-tunes collection both music purchased from I-tunes and copied from my CD's. I am assuming that the Apple Airport, squeezebox and Sonus would allow me to stream through Zone 2 of the Denon to all of my in-ceiling speakers so I don't really need a device like a Sonus or Squeezebox in each room.


Should I use Apple Airport? Squeezebox? Sonus? or anything else? I would prefer to control everything from my Pronto TSU9400 if possible. I currently have a Dell and will be upgrading very soon to another Dell.


based on what I have read that the Denon does not easily stream, I think I would be covered with these products.




Thanks for helping me complete my project.


----------



## caledonia1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16594589
> 
> 
> This is very complicated for a CPA [URL='http:/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.*****************/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif[/IMG[/URL] ] I have a Dell computer with I-tunes. Some music I have on I-tunes is from my CD's, some I have purchased through the I-tunes store. I want to play all of it through my Denon, both zone 1 and 2. I have a hard wired ethernet cable from my router to the Denon. I could run an ethernet cable from my computer router to the Airport expres, then a cable ( what kind?) from the Airport express to the Denon.
> 
> 
> If I do that, can the Denon control the I-tunes, or do I control I-tunes from the computer by sending it to the Denon. Ideally, I would like my Phillips Pronto TSU 9400 to have a single button, play I-tunes and be able to control what is available in my library. If I need to spend more than the $75 that the Airport express costs, what is it and how much does it cost. Thanks a bunch. Bob H
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I also use Win Amp with the Denon 3808, it is much simplier.
> 
> Because I'm not sure on how you will complete your set up, it's complicated for me. So good luck!


----------



## --DANNY--

I currently have the 3801 and it has treated me & my Energy Veritas speakers quite well over it's lifetime in my house (nearly 10 years, can't remember exactly).


I'm currently redoing my home theater and upgrading to a projector and everything over to HDMI from component.

So while I'm spending a few thousand $$$ on electronics and building materials for the room, furniture, etc. I figure it's a good time to look into upgrading to the 3808CI.


Ignoring _all_ of the 3808CI's wonderful features with handling video inputs (because i already have an hdmi switcher and am already running optical cables along side of video). I also won't make use of it's network capabilities...


So can someone help me justify this upgrade?

Or should I stick with the 3801?


I think if I can sell my 3801, I'd feel a lot more at ease with the upgrade, but I have absolutely no clue how much a used (but in great condition) 3801 is worth.


----------



## Mike-in-TX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16595211
> 
> 
> Let me provide more info. I have on order a Tivo HD XL, my plan is to use it to access Net Flix and Amazon Video options including some Internet radio stations, home pictures and home movies stored on my computer. I have read that this DVR does a good job streaming this from the computer. My understanding is that it does not stream any I-tunes though. Why not make a single device to do it. I also have an Oppo 83 as my Bluray player.
> 
> 
> So with those bases covered, unless someone tells me this won't work, what I have left is to stream my I-tunes collection both music purchased from I-tunes and copied from my CD's. I am assuming that the Apple Airport, squeezebox and Sonus would allow me to stream through Zone 2 of the Denon to all of my in-ceiling speakers so I don't really need a device like a Sonus or Squeezebox in each room.
> 
> 
> Should I use Apple Airport? Squeezebox? Sonus? or anything else? I would prefer to control everything from my Pronto TSU9400 if possible. I currently have a Dell and will be upgrading very soon to another Dell.
> 
> 
> based on what I have read that the Denon does not easily stream, I think I would be covered with these products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me complete my project.



Bob,


I have an HD Tivo and the 3808. With Tivo Desktop, you can stream mp3 music from your Tivo. There is a plug in that is suppposed to allow other file formats, but, it didn't work for my Apple Lossless files. I did have to create a duplicate music library of mp3's, but, it is convienent to use the Tivo to access music. The downsides for me are: 1) mp3 vs lossless music files 2) I've set the 3808 for TV/Movie listening (audessy settings, etc) and not music settings (dynamic volume off, etc) and don't want to change them 3) Projector/TV must be on


My alternative was to buy an iPod Touch. With WiFi and the iTunes app, I can simply turn on the 3808 and browse/play my lossless iTunes libray from the iPod Touch. I can also access the 3808 from the Touch.


I haven't followed the Pronto, so I don't know if you can get the same two way communication as the Touch.


Hope this helps.


Mike


----------



## davinci78

Just got this baby in and so far it's fantastic. Replaced a Marantz sr 7001 and am very impressed with the sound so far. Quite a few things to learn going through the setup.


One problem I've run into is I get nothing from my HTPC. I switched hdmi cable from my sammy 3600 BD player, so cable is not an issue, also changed input and made no difference.


With the marantz I had no issues. I am runnning a motherboard with on board graphics (8200 nvidia) through hdmi and get no sound or video.


Anyone run into anything similar with an htpc??


PS:Marantz is for sell. I got is as a refurb from accessories4less and have had it about 9 months. PM me if interested.


----------



## djhamilton

I have a Denon 3808ci with several HD items connected to it (blu ray player, 8300HD cable box, HD-DVD player, Tivo HD). I have all this tucked nicely into a room just below my living room (located upstairs) and just beside my theater room downstairs. I would like to know if/how I can use this equipment to drive the 5.1 surround and Sony "Pearl" projector and also drive my 3.1 sound and Panasonic Plasma in my living room. In other words I don't want to have to buy another reciever, blu ray, cable box, etc. I should note I have the Denon 3808 connected to a NAD Master Series 7 channel amp to power the theater room speakers.

I realize it will be an either/or type situation as I can either have the theater going OR the living room unless I want to watch the exact same thing in both rooms. That is not a problem for me. I just don't know how to set it up to make it all work. Seems the video is the tricky part as there is only one HDMI out.


Thanks for any suggestions/ideas.


----------



## avatar9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *--DANNY--* /forum/post/16595462
> 
> 
> I currently have the 3801 and it has treated me & my Energy Veritas speakers quite well over it's lifetime in my house (nearly 10 years, can't remember exactly).
> 
> 
> I'm currently redoing my home theater and upgrading to a projector and everything over to HDMI from component.
> 
> So while I'm spending a few thousand $$$ on electronics and building materials for the room, furniture, etc. I figure it's a good time to look into upgrading to the 3808CI.
> 
> 
> Ignoring _all_ of the 3808CI's wonderful features with handling video inputs (because i already have an hdmi switcher and am already running optical cables along side of video). I also won't make use of it's network capabilities...
> 
> 
> So can someone help me justify this upgrade?
> 
> Or should I stick with the 3801?
> 
> 
> I think if I can sell my 3801, I'd feel a lot more at ease with the upgrade, but I have absolutely no clue how much a used (but in great condition) 3801 is worth.



If you are going Blu-ray in your HT the Dolby True HD and DTS Master HD sound incredible on the 3808. I've had quite a few avrs with these features and only the 3808 seems to give better than movie theater experience in my HT. A lot has changed in ten years but most of the real advantage, for you, of owning one of these units would would be having the new codecs, the new room setup (speaker), and Audyssey.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djhamilton* /forum/post/16599074
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3808ci with several HD items connected to it (blu ray player, 8300HD cable box, HD-DVD player, Tivo HD). I have all this tucked nicely into a room just below my living room (located upstairs) and just beside my theater room downstairs. I would like to know if/how I can use this equipment to drive the 5.1 surround and Sony "Pearl" projector and also drive my 3.1 sound and Panasonic Plasma in my living room. In other words I don't want to have to buy another reciever, blu ray, cable box, etc. I should note I have the Denon 3808 connected to a NAD Master Series 7 channel amp to power the theater room speakers.
> 
> I realize it will be an either/or type situation as I can either have the theater going OR the living room unless I want to watch the exact same thing in both rooms. That is not a problem for me. I just don't know how to set it up to make it all work. Seems the video is the tricky part as there is only one HDMI out.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions/ideas.




Well, if you want to watch the same source on both then get an HDMI splitter. If you want to watch something else, then use zone 2 video which means composite video. You will need to connect your sources (BRP, cable etc) with red/white/yellow as well as HDMI.


Depends on how big the plasma is. If you want component out to the second zone, then upgrade to a 4308.


Benje


----------



## tater911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davinci78* /forum/post/16597505
> 
> 
> Just got this baby in and so far it's fantastic. Replaced a Marantz sr 7001 and am very impressed with the sound so far. Quite a few things to learn going through the setup.
> 
> 
> One problem I've run into is I get nothing from my HTPC. I switched hdmi cable from my sammy 3600 BD player, so cable is not an issue, also changed input and made no difference.
> 
> 
> With the marantz I had no issues. I am runnning a motherboard with on board graphics (8200 nvidia) through hdmi and get no sound or video.
> 
> 
> Anyone run into anything similar with an htpc??
> 
> 
> PS:Marantz is for sell. I got is as a refurb from accessories4less and have had it about 9 months. PM me if interested.



I had a similar problem and I really do not know if this will help you at all. I had to download some reltek drivers, then, with the HDMI plugged in from the HTPC, restart the PC and it then recognized the HDMI to the 3808. I am using a HIS 4670 card and is great. 7.1 or 5.1 audio and it has passive cooling on it so it is very quiet.


----------



## volito

I have a Denon AVR 3808ci for about 8 months with no problems. Now every time I try to go to net-usb receiver shuts down without red light flashing. all other sources seem to be working fine etc. dvd - sat.


Could it be that that one channel "source" is burnt out?

It is doing it every time I try to go to net-usb even in menu. The only thing I changed is the settings for net-usb video source. I changed it to SAT video source. As I was trying to listen to net-usb music and get SAT video. It didn't work but source"net-usb" worked for a month after the setting change. I tried to change it back but cannot get into menu for net-usb as it turns off receiver.


hope this makes sense and appreciate any comments on this...


----------



## BOB HAN

Mike, you mention MP3, all I have is the I-tunes library, both Purchased and stored from my own CD's. I don't know anything about what type of "Files" they are. I went to Magnolia yesterday because they sell the Denon 3808, the guy was trying to sell me a Sonus system, at around $900 with remote, seems like an over kill just to get I-tunes streaming. Someone mentioned the denon dock, but it say's it will not stream protected files, I think purchased I-tune songs are protected. The Denon dock, Apple Airport express, squeeze box , something must work. Mike, thanks for your help.


Does anyone have a site where I can read about the different file types and how MP3 and I-tune files either can work together or not. Maybe a Music File Type for Dummies, yes that is what I need.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mike-in-TX* /forum/post/16597107
> 
> 
> Bob,
> 
> 
> I have an HD Tivo and the 3808. With Tivo Desktop, you can stream mp3 music from your Tivo. There is a plug in that is suppposed to allow other file formats, but, it didn't work for my Apple Lossless files. I did have to create a duplicate music library of mp3's, but, it is convienent to use the Tivo to access music. The downsides for me are: 1) mp3 vs lossless music files 2) I've set the 3808 for TV/Movie listening (audessy settings, etc) and not music settings (dynamic volume off, etc) and don't want to change them 3) Projector/TV must be on
> 
> 
> My alternative was to buy an iPod Touch. With WiFi and the iTunes app, I can simply turn on the 3808 and browse/play my lossless iTunes libray from the iPod Touch. I can also access the 3808 from the Touch.
> 
> 
> I haven't followed the Pronto, so I don't know if you can get the same two way communication as the Touch.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## avatar9

Do you have a windows machine? If you do all you have to do is configure file sharing to share with the 3808 and you can find your music in media server under net/usb -- computer is on and awake and of course connected to the same network as your avr. I am not sure on mac I have two but we don't use the macs as media computers, but did use them to put about 3/4 of my CD's in from itunes in my macs, transferred these to my windows machine Itunes, but, I access them via network as music files. Itunes is not involved just the music folder where my music is stored and is used via network sharing.


I also bought 16Gb patriot usb stick for around $30 and use this, holds ~ half of my music on it- plugged into the back usb on the avr means I can listen to the music I listen to most without having to wake my computer and keep it on.


Hope that helps.


----------



## avatar9

BTW 3808 can do AAC files via media server or usb.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volito* /forum/post/16601053
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR 3808ci for about 8 months with no problems. Now every time I try to go to net-usb receiver shuts down without red light flashing. all other sources seem to be working fine etc. dvd - sat.
> 
> 
> Could it be that that one channel "source" is burnt out?
> 
> It is doing it every time I try to go to net-usb even in menu. The only thing I changed is the settings for net-usb video source. I changed it to SAT video source. As I was trying to listen to net-usb music and get SAT video. It didn't work but source"net-usb" worked for a month after the setting change. I tried to change it back but cannot get into menu for net-usb as it turns off receiver.
> 
> 
> hope this makes sense and appreciate any comments on this...



Volito, have you tried a power cycle using the small button on the front of the receiver?


I presume you are selecting net/usb via the remote? Have you tried both remotes? Have you tried using the buttons/knobs on the receiver itself?


Presume you have your receiver networked? If so has your PC been rebooted in recent times? Are you able to use the web interface to select net/usb?


Working through the above may help isolate the problem


----------



## earcotton

July 4th sales are around the corner. The contentious $100 upgrade offer appears to end by then. A simple 10%-off sale would make it a "break even" vs today's upgrade value, and above 10%-off would allow for greater savings than what may be obtained today.


Seems it would be worth waiting a few weeks rather than buying now...realizing the added benefit of less forum turbulence.


----------



## BOB HAN

Yes I currently have a Dell with XP, I will probably get a new Dell this month

with Vista. So are you using any special hardware like the apple Airport to do this? Can you control the process with your master or Denon remote?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16601595
> 
> 
> Do you have a windows machine? If you do all you have to do is configure file sharing to share with the 3808 and you can find your music in media server under net/usb -- computer is on and awake and of course connected to the same network as your avr. I am not sure on mac I have two but we don't use the macs as media computers, but did use them to put about 3/4 of my CD's in from itunes in my macs, transferred these to my windows machine Itunes, but, I access them via network as music files. Itunes is not involved just the music folder where my music is stored and is used via network sharing.
> 
> 
> I also bought 16Gb patriot usb stick for around $30 and use this, holds ~ half of my music on it- plugged into the back usb on the avr means I can listen to the music I listen to most without having to wake my computer and keep it on.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## Featherlite 07

I noticed something weird going on with my setup last night, but I am not sure it is the fault of the 3808. This was the first time I have tried watching TV with the 3808, before I had just watched a couple blu-rays, all perfect. When I tried to watch TV it kept freezing every 5 seconds or so making it impossible to watch. I am hoping this is a problem with the cable box and will be exchanging it tomorrow. Is it possible that this is a problem with the 3808?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16604516
> 
> 
> Yes I currently have a Dell with XP, I will probably get a new Dell this month
> 
> with Vista. So are you using any special hardware like the apple Airport to do this? Can you control the process with your master or Denon remote?



Bob, The airport will allow you to stream all your music from the itunes interface. There is no remote that I know of that will allow you to control itunes running on your PC.


If you stream via windows media player you can use the AVR remote and interface but cannot access DRM'd music.


----------



## BOB HAN

Can the Squeeze Box or other device stream all I-pod files and be controlled by the Pronto? I was told the Sonus must use its own remote to control it. So if I understand you correctly, and there is no other device that will do what I want, then I can stream all music to my Denon from my Computer, but I must use the computer to control it. If I want to use my Pronto, then I can only stream my own copied CD's from my computer, no DMR'd music.


I thought I read somewhere that you can pay a fee and have all your purchased I-tune music Freed up. Thanks for your help on this. It seems like what I want to do is straight forward, it is frustrating that Apple and Msft can't just get along.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16605536
> 
> 
> Bob, The airport will allow you to stream all your music from the itunes interface. There is no remote that I know of that will allow you to control itunes running on your PC.
> 
> 
> If you stream via windows media player you can use the AVR remote and interface but cannot access DRM'd music.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16605875
> 
> 
> Can the Squeeze Box or other device stream all I-pod files and be controlled by the Pronto? I was told the Sonus must use its own remote to control it. So if I understand you correctly, and there is no other device that will do what I want, then I can stream all music to my Denon from my Computer, but I must use the computer to control it. If I want to use my Pronto, then I can only stream my own copied CD's from my computer, no DMR'd music.
> 
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that you can pay a fee and have all your purchased I-tune music Freed up. Thanks for your help on this. It seems like what I want to do is straight forward, it is frustrating that Apple and Msft can't just get along.



The Sonus system requires it's own remote (or you can use an iPhone or iPod Touch with Sonus' free app.) as it operates as part of the Sonus wireless network that is established for sharing music. IR remotes just won't work in that system.


You can upgrade to iTunes Plus, and pay 30 cents a song and 60 cents a music video for DRM-free music.


----------



## BOB HAN

So if I pay the extra .30 and get an I-pod touch, I can access all my I-pod library including songs I copy from my Cd's? Will this work with the Apple Airport express as well, or just the Sonus? I would not need to have my TV on as the Touch would display what I am trying to control.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bcoombs* /forum/post/16605956
> 
> 
> The Sonus system requires it's own remote (or you can use an iPhone or iPod Touch with Sonus' free app.) as it operates as part of the Sonus wireless network that is established for sharing music. IR remotes just won't work in that system.
> 
> 
> You can upgrade to iTunes Plus, and pay 30 cents a song and 60 cents a music video for DRM-free music.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16606036
> 
> 
> So if I pay the extra .30 and get an I-pod touch, I can access all my I-pod library including songs I copy from my Cd's? Will this work with the Apple Airport express as well, or just the Sonus? I would not need to have my TV on as the Touch would display what I am trying to control.



That is correct. I've been researching a wireless system for some time, and have narrowed it down to two systems, the Sonus and the AppleTV. The AppleTV is cheaper, but you need your TV on for the display. You can use the iTouch or iPhone as a remote, but it's strictly a remote, no display (I believe). With the Sonus, the display is on the Sonus remote, or the iTouch or iPhone. I think I'm leaning toward the Sonus system, as I don't want the big power suck of the TV (73-inch Mitsu) when all I want to do is listen to music.


----------



## batpig

I think the AppleTV is a great solution if all your content is already in the "iTunes universe". Because it uses IR commands you can control it with your universal remote with no problems, and because it has a hard drive you don't need to have the computer on for streaming content (the content is already sync'd to the ATV).


The downside is that (as mentioned) you need the video display on to browse through music and video content. For me, not a big deal, as I simply turn the TV off when I am listening and won't be changing tracks for a while (e.g. put on a playlist and let it go for a while, no reason not to just turn the TV off).


I have it all set up in my Harmony remote so it turns on TV / AVR and I can control the ATV. The interface is really slick and it sync's perfectly with all of your iTunes content, plus you can rent/buy movies and TV shows, watch podcasts and YouTube videos, view Flickr photos, etc. I simply have a "TV Power" button on the LCD screen of my Harmony and I turn off the TV when I don't need to make active changes. And if you already have an iPhone or ipod/touch the ATV is even better as you can use the "Remote" function to select tracks, playlists, play/pause, etc. so you don't really need the TV on at all.


I also like that the ATV has digital audio out so you can utilize the better DAC's/processing in your nice AVR (Burr-Brown + AL24 processing for you 3808CI guys).


All of these devices work well -- the big difference is the USABILITY, e.g. user interface, what devices need to be powered on, and how you want to control the devices. For example, I have only a laptop and don't want to have to open up my computer every time I want to access my digital music, so the AppleTV is perfect plus I get Harmony control. But if you have a central music server computer that is on all the time anyway, you may be better off with a streaming system like ipod/touch + Airport Express or a Squeezebox or something.


----------



## bcoombs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16606885
> 
> 
> I think the AppleTV is a great solution if all your content is already in the "iTunes universe". Because it uses IR commands you can control it with your universal remote with no problems, and because it has a hard drive you don't need to have the computer on for streaming content (the content is already sync'd to the ATV).
> 
> 
> The downside is that (as mentioned) you need the video display on to browse through music and video content. For me, not a big deal, as I simply turn the TV off when I am listening and won't be changing tracks for a while (e.g. put on a playlist and let it go for a while, no reason not to just turn the TV off).
> 
> 
> I have it all set up in my Harmony remote so it turns on TV / AVR and I can control the ATV. The interface is really slick and it sync's perfectly with all of your iTunes content, plus you can rent/buy movies and TV shows, watch podcasts and YouTube videos, view Flickr photos, etc. I simply have a "TV Power" button on the LCD screen of my Harmony and I turn off the TV when I don't need to make active changes. And if you already have an iPhone or ipod/touch the ATV is even better as you can use the "Remote" function to select tracks, playlists, play/pause, etc. so you don't really need the TV on at all.
> 
> 
> I also like that the ATV has digital audio out so you can utilize the better DAC's/processing in your nice AVR (Burr-Brown + AL24 processing for you 3808CI guys).
> 
> 
> All of these devices work well -- the big difference is the USABILITY, e.g. user interface, what devices need to be powered on, and how you want to control the devices. For example, I have only a laptop and don't want to have to open up my computer every time I want to access my digital music, so the AppleTV is perfect plus I get Harmony control. But if you have a central music server computer that is on all the time anyway, you may be better off with a streaming system like ipod/touch + Airport Express or a Squeezebox or something.



Great points. It really does come down to which system fits your system and intended means of operation. The Sonos system also has optical and coax digital outputs. The ATV appears to only have optical. So, the Sonos (IMHO) has a bit of an advantage in that regard.


----------



## pjonkheer

I am curious to know what the 3808 owners think about this... I am a 3803 owner and have been considering an upgrade for sometime now.


Anyone concerned the 4310 is 5lbs less than the 3808 which has an identical power rating??


Bothers me a bit especially since all you really get over the 3808 is PLIIz processing.


Doesn't it make way more sense to buy a 3808 for about 1/2 the price of a 4310?


----------



## Gary J

I went from the 3803 to the 3808 and have no interest in the 4310 for what that's worth.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Bothers me a bit especially since all you really get over the 3808 is PLIIz processing.



you get a lot more than PLIIz when going to 4310CI vs 3808CI.



> Quote:
> Doesn't it make way more sense to buy a 3808 for about 1/2 the price of a 4310?



only you can decide that. for some people the extra features may be worth the extra money. for many people, it will definitely make sense to get the 3808 and pocket the savings.


it is the safe assumption to assume they sound identical, and then make your decision based on FEATURES. I wouldn't stress too much about the weight.


----------



## pjonkheer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16607370
> 
> 
> you get a lot more than PLIIz when going to 4310CI vs 3808CI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only you can decide that. for some people the extra features may be worth the extra money. for many people, it will definitely make sense to get the 3808 and pocket the savings.
> 
> 
> it is the safe assumption to assume they sound identical, and then make your decision based on FEATURES. I wouldn't stress too much about the weight.



What are the major feature differences other than PLIIz?


----------



## batpig

PLIIz is one of the LEAST of the differences!!


Just off the top of my head:


- 6 HDMI inputs (w/ one front panel input) and 2 outputs

- Anchor Bay VRS processing with ABT-2010 chip (much better than the 3808CI if you care about video processing)

- Audyssey DSX

- Denon Link 4th gen


Plus of course you don't need to spend $100 on the feature pack upgrade to get Dynamic EQ and Volume, and any other associated benefits of having the "newer" model (e.g. may be less likely to have HDMI handshake problems with various component without having to go through firmware updates, you may get better product support in terms of upgrades/updates as the 3808CI is now 2+ years old).


Here is the product comparison from Denon, although you really need to dig into the manuals to get full details:
http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDeta...mageField.y=24


----------



## pjonkheer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16607596
> 
> 
> PLIIz is one of the LEAST of the differences!!
> 
> 
> Just off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> - 6 HDMI inputs (w/ one front panel input) and 2 outputs
> 
> - Anchor Bay VRS processing with ABT-2010 chip (much better than the 3808CI if you care about video processing)
> 
> - Audyssey DSX
> 
> - Denon Link 4th gen
> 
> 
> Plus of course you don't need to spend $100 on the feature pack upgrade to get Dynamic EQ and Volume, and any other associated benefits of having the "newer" model (e.g. may be less likely to have HDMI handshake problems with various component without having to go through firmware updates, you may get better product support in terms of upgrades/updates as the 3808CI is now 2+ years old).
> 
> 
> Here is the product comparison from Denon, although you really need to dig into the manuals to get full details:
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDeta...mageField.y=24



Thanks! This helps a lot.


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/16535590
> 
> 
> No, Denons will also show still pictures as well as audio. What they won't do is play videos over the net.



Not sure what you mean by the "net", but if you mean streaming video from the internet (like watching YouTube videos), you could simply hook up your PC or laptop sound and video outputs directly to the Denon.


If you mean, watching videos that are on your computer's hard drive, I use a PS3 hooked up to the Denon. The PS3 is wirelessly connected to my home network as a media server. I have TVersity installed on the PC, and it allows you to send music and video through to the Playstation wirelessly, which in turn lets you run it through the Denon. A very versatile setup, a 700 MB video file upscales nicely, with near-DVD picture quality.


Music-wise, it handles pretty much all the file formats, particularly (for me) FLAC.


PS3 is a great add-on for the Denon, even if you're not into games.


----------



## eht

I tweak channel levels occasionally while watching cable broadcasts. Anyone know if there's a way to reset the channel levels for a given source/surround mode back to the audyssey default? (other than looking them up and doing it manually...)


----------



## batpig

no, there is only a global "restore" function which will put EVERYTHING back at the Audyssey defaults. you can't just restore one specific surround mode...


----------



## BOB HAN

Maybe the Apple TV is the way to go. I will use my TIVO HD XL for streaming all my Video and pic's, access Netflix etc. Then use my Apple TV to access audio, both my I-tunes and internet radio. If I read correctly, my Pronto TSU9400 remote could control both the Internet Radio and I-tunes functions; I just need the TV on. But like the previous poster mentioned, I could just have an on-off TV function as part of my remote's I-tunes set up so you just turn the TV off when you are done finding what you want to play. This will allow me to play DRM music as well correct, without paying the extra .30 per song.


Or I go with the Sonos and pay the extra for each song, but will not be able to use my Pronto remote.


Are both easy to access Internet radio stations and the I-tunes library? Sound quality about the same? Thanks a lot for your help.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16606885
> 
> 
> I think the AppleTV is a great solution if all your content is already in the "iTunes universe". Because it uses IR commands you can control it with your universal remote with no problems, and because it has a hard drive you don't need to have the computer on for streaming content (the content is already sync'd to the ATV).
> 
> 
> The downside is that (as mentioned) you need the video display on to browse through music and video content. For me, not a big deal, as I simply turn the TV off when I am listening and won't be changing tracks for a while (e.g. put on a playlist and let it go for a while, no reason not to just turn the TV off).
> 
> 
> I have it all set up in my Harmony remote so it turns on TV / AVR and I can control the ATV. The interface is really slick and it sync's perfectly with all of your iTunes content, plus you can rent/buy movies and TV shows, watch podcasts and YouTube videos, view Flickr photos, etc. I simply have a "TV Power" button on the LCD screen of my Harmony and I turn off the TV when I don't need to make active changes. And if you already have an iPhone or ipod/touch the ATV is even better as you can use the "Remote" function to select tracks, playlists, play/pause, etc. so you don't really need the TV on at all.
> 
> 
> I also like that the ATV has digital audio out so you can utilize the better DAC's/processing in your nice AVR (Burr-Brown + AL24 processing for you 3808CI guys).
> 
> 
> All of these devices work well -- the big difference is the USABILITY, e.g. user interface, what devices need to be powered on, and how you want to control the devices. For example, I have only a laptop and don't want to have to open up my computer every time I want to access my digital music, so the AppleTV is perfect plus I get Harmony control. But if you have a central music server computer that is on all the time anyway, you may be better off with a streaming system like ipod/touch + Airport Express or a Squeezebox or something.


----------



## neonflx

need help

i upgraded the firmware on my 3808ci and it went ok

then i purchased the features package follow the instructions but is been updating for hours now

the screens says


main firm 1/14

updating 00%


any suggestions? thanks


----------



## liquidmetal

I am about to switch from a 5.1 to 7.1 setup. Currently my media chairs

are away from the back wall and the 5.1 rears are along the back wall, pointed

at the sweet spot.


Is it true, if you go 7.1, 5.1 source surrounds will go to the side speakers and NOT the rears?


I wouldn't like that. Can I make it go to the rears without swapping the

speaker inputs in the back based on source material?


----------



## grantb3

I tried to find one locally, but all anyone could dig up were demo units for $1500-ish. So I bought it online for closer to $1k. I called Denon first and they said we would still be able to buy the upgrade and in fact, if the unit is new enough it would have the upgrade already installed. They basically said that after a while they simply installed them before shipping to dealers and added the $100 to the price. It was nice to be able to talk to a human about it without wading through a ridiculous phone system.


This unit is actually a bit of a leap for me. I'm not really that into video, I'm more of an audiophile. OK not exactly an audiophile either -- just someone who wants good reproduction of my LPs/CDs/iPod/etc, in stereo and wants to be able to integrate that with the TV (maybe graduate to 2.1 or more) and get rid of some of my remotes.* It might be funny to know that my last receiver was a Pioneer SX-1080 that will soon find it's way to eBay I guess. I doubt this receiver will last 25 years!


*So does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent remote?? I understand the supplier one (two) is (are) crap. Preferably something


----------



## pjonkheer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16608797
> 
> 
> I tried to find one locally, but all anyone could dig up were demo units for $1500-ish. So I bought it online for closer to $1k. I called Denon first and they said we would still be able to buy the upgrade and in fact, if the unit is new enough it would have the upgrade already installed. They basically said that after a while they simply installed them before shipping to dealers and added the $100 to the price. It was nice to be able to talk to a human about it without wading through a ridiculous phone system.
> 
> 
> This unit is actually a bit of a leap for me. I'm not really that into video, I'm more of an audiophile. OK not exactly an audiophile either -- just someone who wants good reproduction of my LPs/CDs/iPod/etc, in stereo and wants to be able to integrate that with the TV (maybe graduate to 2.1 or more) and get rid of some of my remotes.* It might be funny to know that my last receiver was a Pioneer SX-1080 that will soon find it's way to eBay I guess. I doubt this receiver will last 25 years!
> 
> 
> *So does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent remote?? I understand the supplier one (two) is (are) crap. Preferably something


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16608797
> 
> 
> *So does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent remote?? I understand the supplier one (two) is (are) crap. Preferably something


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Featherlite 07* /forum/post/16605196
> 
> 
> I noticed something weird going on with my setup last night, but I am not sure it is the fault of the 3808. This was the first time I have tried watching TV with the 3808, before I had just watched a couple blu-rays, all perfect. When I tried to watch TV it kept freezing every 5 seconds or so making it impossible to watch. I am hoping this is a problem with the cable box and will be exchanging it tomorrow. Is it possible that this is a problem with the 3808?



A quick trawl thru the thread will reveal this is a somewhat common problem. Many set top boxes seem to have hdmi handshake issues with the 3808. Unless your box outputs video at 1080p (most don't) you'll lose nothing in terms of quality by connecting your box to the avr via component and digital (optical or spdif). The avr can pass the video as hdmi signal to you tv.


Good Luck


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16608711
> 
> 
> I am about to switch from a 5.1 to 7.1 setup. Currently my media chairs
> 
> are away from the back wall and the 5.1 rears are along the back wall, pointed
> 
> at the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> Is it true, if you go 7.1, 5.1 source surrounds will go to the side speakers and NOT the rears?
> 
> 
> I wouldn't like that. Can I make it go to the rears without swapping the
> 
> speaker inputs in the back based on source material?



5.1 = 3 speakers in front + 2 surrounds on the sides


7.1 = 5.1 + 2 REAR speakers


the fact that many people have to place their surrounds on the rear wall due to the layout of their room isn't really relevant. go into a movie theater and look around, the surround speakers are lining the SIDE walls. you really want the surround stage to wrap around you, not be disconnected between front and rear. the point of adding the extra speakers in the rear is that now the regular surrounds can move more to the SIDES because there are extra speakers filling in the rear, so you can get a more seamless wrap-around effect.


see these placement diagrams, there are many similar diagrams on the web if you google a bit:
http://www.dolby.com/consumer/home_e...ide/index.html


----------



## liquidmetal

Batpig, do you recommend matrix or plIIx for 7.1 with 5.1 source? or true 5.1 with SBs unused?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neonflx* /forum/post/16608692
> 
> 
> need help
> 
> i upgraded the firmware on my 3808ci and it went ok
> 
> then i purchased the features package follow the instructions but is been updating for hours now
> 
> the screens says
> 
> 
> main firm 1/14
> 
> updating 00%
> 
> 
> any suggestions? thanks



Official firmware trqacking thread for the denon AVR's

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16608916
> 
> 
> Batpig, do you recommend matrix or plIIx for 7.1 with 5.1 source? or true 5.1 with SBs unused?



personal preference, totally up to you. I don't even have surrounds, I just read stuff on the internet


----------



## liquidmetal

anyone else?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16608842
> 
> 
> A quick trawl thru the thread will reveal this is a somewhat common problem. Many set top boxes seem to have hdmi handshake issues with the 3808. Unless your box outputs video at 1080p (most don't) you'll lose nothing in terms of quality by connecting your box to the avr via component and digital (optical or spdif). The avr can pass the video as hdmi signal to you tv.
> 
> 
> Good Luck



I've used over a dozen HDMI ST boxes with my 3808 with no handshake issues


----------



## batpig

aaronwt, you and your 10 (more?) perfectly functioning HDMI devices are truly a blessed miracle, but not much consolation to those who do experience the pitfalls of this poorly thought through standard...


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16609123
> 
> 
> anyone else?



PLIIx ... nothing to lose here.


----------



## neonflx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16608928
> 
> 
> Official firmware trqacking thread for the denon AVR's
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566



thanks i got it fix


----------



## earcotton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16611135
> 
> 
> aaronwt, you and your 10 (more?) perfectly functioning HDMI devices are truly a blessed miracle, but not much consolation to those who do experience the pitfalls of this poorly thought through standard...



Has it been determined that the 3808 is actually to blame for the devices that do not handshake well?


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earcotton* /forum/post/16611665
> 
> 
> Has it been determined that the 3808 is actually to blame for the devices that do not handshake well?



No idea. I run devices through multiple HDMI splitters, several HDMI switches, an Algolith HDMI Flea and a DVDO EDGE before going to my 3808. But in my setup, the only problem I've encountered was with my FIOS STB and that was from a connectgear HDMI switch not the 3808. I just moved my switches around so the monoprice switch was on the FIOS HD STB and it was fine.


----------



## Featherlite 07

well the problem seems to have gone away. Generally in the past when this stuff happens I keep taking the boxes back to the comcast store and getting new ones until I get one that works.


----------



## Quadcam99

Could somebody please help me out and explain how to disable the scaler and upscaling on my 3808, I don't want it interfering with my Oppo. The only option I can find is "video convert" which can be turned on/off for different inputs.


Thank you very much,

Cam


----------



## aaronwt

That should be the setting.


----------



## liquidmetal

No, video convert is for converting analog to hdmi, I think. You can turn this off on a digital source

with no ramifications.


You want to turn the i/p scaler off.


manual setup -> hdmi setup -> i/p scaler


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quadcam99* /forum/post/16612535
> 
> 
> Could somebody please help me out and explain how to disable the scaler and upscaling on my 3808, I don't want it interfering with my Oppo. The only option I can find is "video convert" which can be turned on/off for different inputs.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> Cam



QC99.....is your name Cam?


----------



## av-ra

*Those of you sitting on the fence about purchasing the 3808 may want to act soon.* I finally pulled the trigger ($980 from 6th Ave. using their "Name Your Price"). I was hoping for further price reductions (mister cheapo here







), but instead I'm seeing that the dealers are running out of them (just this morning Vann's listed it as "no longer available", and Crutchfield only has open box versions left). And with the Audyssey Feature upgrade "date hack" still apparently working though perhaps not beyond June 30th....


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16609123
> 
> 
> anyone else?



Greetings!

I have done alot of research and testing since going to 7.1 a few months ago. I have found PLIIx to be best for me, since it applies steering logic to the 2 rears, not just copies the surrounds like matrix...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earcotton* /forum/post/16611665
> 
> 
> Has it been determined that the 3808 is actually to blame for the devices that do not handshake well?



no, the blame is probably with cable boxes. but it's hard to pin the blame on anything precisely, it's can occur with the right combination of HDMI devices and various splitters/switchers. 90% of the complaints on forums are about cable boxes though. I will also occasionally lose sync with my HD DVD player when switching discs but that's rare...


but, more broadly, my point was that the REAL blame lies with the HDMI standard and how it has been hamstrung by all the digital copyrights protection and multiple versions.


aaronwt's setup with 10+ HDMI devices, networked through a maze of splittes/switchers, all working flawlessly, is truly an inspiration for all of us though







I mean, the 3808CI is what, 2.5 years old? The fact that he's already had over a DOZEN HD cable boxes just brings a smile to my face....


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16612620
> 
> 
> No, video convert is for converting analog to hdmi, I think. You can turn this off on a digital source
> 
> with no ramifications.
> 
> 
> You want to turn the i/p scaler off.
> 
> 
> manual setup -> hdmi setup -> i/p scaler



this is correct, VIDEO CONVERSION ON/OFF is for enabling cross-conversion of video formats.


the I/P SCALER setting is for enabling the scaler. AFAIK it's a separate chip from the format conversion.


So, for example, you could have Video Conversion "ON" and I/P Scaler "OFF" and still convert analog to HDMI, but the scaler would be bypassed so it would go out via HDMI at the same resolution it came in.


For an all-digital input (HDMI in/out) I disable BOTH the I/P Scaler and Video Conversion, just in case...


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16608504
> 
> 
> no, there is only a global "restore" function which will put EVERYTHING back at the Audyssey defaults. you can't just restore one specific surround mode...



Yeah, that's kinda what I figured, thanks.


----------



## cdnbum88

What are people's thoughts on after market power cables for your AVR?


I am looking at getting a Panamax 5300ex or APC HP10 and thought I read somewhere that some folks upgrade that power cable as well.


What are the benefits of doing this?


----------



## batpig

the benefits are that the scam artist selling the cable gets a big wad of your money.


oh wait, do you mean the benefits for you?


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16614600
> 
> 
> the benefits are that the scam artist selling the cable gets a big wad of your money.
> 
> 
> oh wait, do you mean the benefits for you?



Good one










Beyond them getting my hard earned money. Is there an acoustical, electrical, whateverical benefit to them?


----------



## batpig

there will most certainly be ZERO acoustical benefit. fancy power cords are "snake oil" of the highest degree.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16614710
> 
> 
> there will most certainly be ZERO acoustical benefit. fancy power cords are "snake oil" of the highest degree.



There is one member here who will argue that and give some real scientific reasons why that _might_ not always be true. I haven't ever been able to get him to categorically state that there is a realizable benefit, but there can be a difference at least in theory. However, that's not to say any high priced power cord is even implemented in a way to properly realize these theoretical benefits. Personally, I've got a dozen other things to spend my money on first...


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/16607866
> 
> 
> Not sure what you mean by the "net",



The Net/USB input. The Denon won't play videos directly from your computer, but of course if you play them with your PS3 it won't matter.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16612620
> 
> 
> No, video convert is for converting analog to hdmi, I think. You can turn this off on a digital source
> 
> with no ramifications.
> 
> 
> You want to turn the i/p scaler off.
> 
> 
> manual setup -> hdmi setup -> i/p scaler



I was going from memory which was obviously wrong. I rarely go to either of those settings since I use an external scaler and don't use any analog inputs.

Sorry about that.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16608504
> 
> 
> no, there is only a global "restore" function which will put EVERYTHING back at the Audyssey defaults. you can't just restore one specific surround mode...



FYI for anyone else using a Pronto - I added a button to send commands via TCP/IP to set each channel level to the desired value. (You could do the same with RS232 if you have the extender.) Works very nicely. Just need to update the values in the Pronto if you re-run Audyssey.


Still, seems like this would be an obvious feature to have built in.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16614799
> 
> 
> There is one member here who will argue that and give some real scientific reasons why that _might_ not always be true. I haven't ever been able to get him to categorically state that there is a realizable benefit, but there can be a difference at least in theory. However, that's not to say any high priced power cord is even implemented in a way to properly realize these theoretical benefits. Personally, I've got a dozen other things to spend my money on first...



Think of it this way. There are probably Kilometers/Miles of cable between the power station and your house, then there is meters and meters of cable from your meter box to your amp, how is that last 1.5 meters of cable going to have any noticeable difference.


As others have said, it will make NO difference what-so-ever (other than to your wallet).


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16608797
> 
> 
> ...*So does anyone have a good recommendation for a decent remote?? I understand the supplier one (two) is (are) crap. Preferably something


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16616264
> 
> 
> I too would recommend a Harmony remote. It is the best compromise between flexibility and ease-of-setup. It's only major shortcoming is that the programmable "soft" buttons don't allow for "macros" (i.e., multiple commands sent to multiple devices) - you need to do this by selecting a different "activity". For example, my 1st gen Sony HDTV requires a convoluted menu penetration session to switch between 16:9 and 4:3 DVD viewing, so I had to set up a "Watch DVD" activity and a "16:9 DVD" activity (which totally confuses my wife). OTOH the Pronto that I owned before the Harmony was way more flexible (i.e., you could add a soft button that would issue the macro for switching between 16:9 and 4:3, which was only slightly less confusing to my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). HOWEVER, the Pronto was an evil, never-ending computer programming project that sucked me in like a black hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I have read good things about the URC Digital R50. I just picked one up yesterday at Fry's and will test it out over the weekend. May be an option for you.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16616321
> 
> 
> I have read good things about the URC Digital R50. I just picked one up yesterday at Fry's and will test it out over the weekend. May be an option for you.



Please tell (even though this may not be the correct thread for this discussion). The last time I researched programmable remotes (a few year's back) the URC's seemed fairly inflexible (i.e., you couldn't set up "activities" which to me is the secret to a making a remote simpler to use). OTOH inflexible usually means easy to set up (i.e., the Harmony is easier to set up than the Pronto but it's hardly "easy"), and/or URC may have also changed their design....


----------



## sbalasu3s




















Today morning we had a severe thunderstorm. When i powered my receiver to watch TV today evening, no Audio /video. I tried checking all my cables, etc-everything was fine. After all options failed, i tried doing a hard reset.







No help either. Same state as before.


Just to make sure my TV itself is working fine, i tried connecting my cable to TV directly-all is well.


Any advice/tricks to bring my receiver up and running? I will call Denon CS tomorrow.


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16616640
> 
> 
> Please tell (even though this may not be the correct thread for this discussion). The last time I researched programmable remotes (a few year's back) the URC's seemed fairly inflexible (i.e., you couldn't set up "activities" which to me is the secret to a making a remote simpler to use). OTOH inflexible usually means easy to set up (i.e., the Harmony is easier to set up than the Pronto but it's hardly "easy"), and/or URC may have also changed their design....



I will soon see. I read that this is really flexible and has the macro's and you don't have to hook up to the PC.


I hope I like it.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16616264
> 
> 
> I too would recommend a Harmony remote. It is the best compromise between flexibility and ease-of-setup. It's only major shortcoming is that the programmable "soft" buttons don't allow for "macros" (i.e., multiple commands sent to multiple devices) - you need to do this by selecting a different "activity". For example, my 1st gen Sony HDTV requires a convoluted menu penetration session to switch between 16:9 and 4:3 DVD viewing, so I had to set up a "Watch DVD" activity and a "16:9 DVD" activity (which totally confuses my wife). OTOH the Pronto that I owned before the Harmony was way more flexible (i.e., you could add a soft button that would issue the macro for switching between 16:9 and 4:3, which was only slightly less confusing to my wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). HOWEVER, the Pronto was an evil, never-ending computer programming project that sucked me in like a black hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



LOL. The Pronto really is The One Remote to Rule Them All, but I agree it's not trivial to set up. I enjoy programming and tweaking it, but I can also attest to the black hole bit...










That said, if you own a Pronto, you will never have to say "gee I just can't quite do what I want with this remote". The flexibility of the Pronto Pro is just awesome - wifi, tcp/ip, rs232, fully programmable using javascript. Network communication with the 3808 is really slick. For example, I've attached a couple of the screens I use for controlling audio settings on the 3808.


----------



## digitalorange

Is the dropout problem with the Denon 3808CI and Sony TVs limited to LCD models? From what I've been able to find, it seems to be mostly LCD XBR4 models. I have a Sony SXRD XBR2 (KDS-R60XBR2) TV. I'm wondering if I should be worried about the dropout issue with my TV.


I'm deciding between the 3808CI and the Pioneer SC-07 which seems to be pretty close in price right now. Dropout issues would push me towards the SC-07.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16616234
> 
> 
> Think of it this way. There are probably Kilometers/Miles of cable between the power station and your house, then there is meters and meters of cable from your meter box to your amp, how is that last 1.5 meters of cable going to have any noticeable difference.



It's actually quite simple; noise from other components and the closest common ground point. If you have two components sharing a common ground and one of them is inducing noise back through to the common connection point then the miles of cable coming before that are completely (edit: or at least mostly) irrelevant.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/16617020
> 
> 
> It's actually quite simple; noise from other components and the closest common ground point. If you have two components sharing a common ground and one of them is inducing noise back through to the common connection point then the miles of cable coming before that are completely (edit: or at least mostly) irrelevant.



And a different cable is going to help how? Their common connection point is still going to be the same.


----------



## Jon65

I bought my 3808 from Vann's a couple weeks ago. I attempted the date hack unsuccessfully, with my info being rejected as an invalid serial number. I went back and put in my purchase date in May and got to the next section. Inputting my info and my upgrade # from the receiver, everything seemed to work. I had to disable UPNP on my router, but got the upgrade installed. Nowhere along the way did I have to commit $100. Did I miss something?










Thanks to Mr. Porterhouse and Direwolf for their help along the way.


Jon


----------



## vdubturbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/16617480
> 
> 
> And a different cable is going to help how? Their common connection point is still going to be the same.



I agree. What are the differences between a cheapo cable and an expensive cable?
Conductor Material
Conductor Gauge
Shielding


OEM power cable makes no difference, even if you're running a line conditioner.


----------



## boxker

Hey all I have a question about the Denon website and registering a product. I got my 3803 last October and I did the Feature update and everything...no problems there. However, twice now I went to the website to see that my information blank. First time was back in December, so I added the Denon again and a day or so later my original registration came back and then it showed that I had two 3808 (both with the same serial number). The second time was last week and so far the information has not come back, so I just registered my receiver again. Any of you guys experience this at all?


Thanks


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16616264
> 
> 
> It's only major shortcoming is that the programmable "soft" buttons don't allow for "macros" (i.e., multiple commands sent to multiple devices) - you need to do this by selecting a different "activity".



Sure they do. They are called "sequences". You can define a sequence to contain a number of commands from various devices, and then assign the sequence to the soft button.


----------



## volito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16602634
> 
> 
> Volito, have you tried a power cycle using the small button on the front of the receiver?
> 
> 
> I presume you are selecting net/usb via the remote? Have you tried both remotes? Have you tried using the buttons/knobs on the receiver itself?
> 
> 
> Presume you have your receiver networked? If so has your PC been rebooted in recent times? Are you able to use the web interface to select net/usb?
> 
> 
> Working through the above may help isolate the problem



Tried both remotes and dial all turn off receiver when I go to net/usb


I also tried power cycle.


It was working up until last week and that is the only selection that turns off receiver dvd and sat work fine.


Web interface as in? "Through TV, no cannot"


thanks for your suggestions but tried all of the above just seems that channel is blown is that possible?


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16608916
> 
> 
> Batpig, do you recommend matrix or plIIx for 7.1 with 5.1 source? or true 5.1 with SBs unused?




wait a minute. Call me crazy but I didn't think the 3808 had PL IIx.


let me re-phrase that: why can I always get to pl II, but not to PL IIx? Its not because I "just" have a 5.1 set-up, is it? I mean PL IIX is just a better version for of PL II, for BOTH 5 and 7 channels, correct?


damn?!


James


----------



## bkrodgers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon65* /forum/post/16618484
> 
> 
> I bought my 3808 from Vann's a couple weeks ago. I attempted the date hack unsuccessfully, with my info being rejected as an invalid serial number. I went back and put in my purchase date in May and got to the next section. Inputting my info and my upgrade # from the receiver, everything seemed to work. I had to disable UPNP on my router, but got the upgrade installed. Nowhere along the way did I have to commit $100. Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Mr. Porterhouse and Direwolf for their help along the way.
> 
> 
> Jon



Now that's interesting...so maybe they've quietly extended it to more recent purchases, or maybe it was a glitch?


It sounds like it's a bit of a crap-shoot right now as to whether you'll be able to get the upgrade for free if you purchase today. If those features are important to you, I think you basically have to look at the price + the $100, and if you can get it for free that's a bonus.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16618827
> 
> 
> wait a minute. Call me crazy but I didn't think the 3808 had PL IIx.
> 
> 
> let me re-phrase that: why can I always get to pl II, but not to PL IIx? Its not because I "just" have a 5.1 set-up, is it? I mean PL IIX is just a better version for of PL II, for BOTH 5 and 7 channels, correct?
> 
> 
> damn?!
> 
> 
> James



from wikipedia:

A newer Dolby Pro Logic IIx system is also now available, which can take stereo, Dolby Surround (sometimes called Dolby Stereo Surround) and Dolby Digital 5.1 source material and up-convert it to 6.1, or 7.1 channel surround sound. Dolby Pro Logic IIx also takes signals intended for Dolby Pro Logic II, and up-converts them to a 6.1 or 7.1 channel surround sound.


----------



## mastermaybe

BTW: how is PL IIx selectable for 5.1 sources anyway (according to the manual)? It says (pg 77) explicitly that it's not avail for ANY DD or DTS sources...an "X" right through all of them in the manual.


Doesn't make sense. I thought one of th purposes of "x" was to matrix 5.1 sources to 7.1?


wtf?


James


----------



## mastermaybe

check this out: page 77

http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-E_404A.pdf 


oddest thing: I've NEVER seen PL IIx in my window or on-screen. Never, just PL II (but cinema, music, etc)... did they just "forget the x"?! Now, I just have a 5.1 system, but it should still be selectable there and of course on stereo sources?


James


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16618992
> 
> 
> check this out: page 80
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-E_404A.pdf
> 
> 
> oddest thing: I've NEVER seen PL IIx in my window or on-screen. Never, just PL II (but cinema, music, etc)... did they just "forget the x"?! Now, I just have a 5.1 system, but it should still be selectable there and of course on stereo sources?
> 
> 
> James



Exactly, if you can't use it (you have 5.1) then it will not be available.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16619046
> 
> 
> Exactly, if you can't use it (you have 5.1) then it will not be available.



wait.


PL IIx should be available to matrix stereo inputs to 5.1, correct?


Why do I not see it?


Is it because PL IIx is EXCLUSIVE for matrixing to 7.1?


I thought it offered bene's just going to 5.1 over PL II?


Is the "X" referring to "just" 7.1 matrixing.


none of this of course explains why "PL IIx" is listed as "not available" in the manual for 5.1 sources, though.


For example: Dolby Digital 5.1 ..."DOLBY PL IIx MUSIC NOT AVAILABLE"


thanks


James


----------



## mastermaybe

RIGHT from the DOLBY website:


Dolby Pro Logic IIx creates a vivid 7.1-channel surround sound experience from any stereo (two-channel), 5.1, or 6.1 movie, music, TV, or game audio source. Dolby Pro Logic IIx examines the signal and uses that information to expand audio into up to 7.1 channels of highly realistic, natural surround sound.




Now, explain to me why the manual would have an "X" through ANY 5 channel Dolby or DTS input signal in regards to the inplementation of Dolby PL IIx?



I HATE this manual.



James


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16618827
> 
> 
> wait a minute. Call me crazy but I didn't think the 3808 had PL IIx.
> 
> 
> let me re-phrase that: why can I always get to pl II, but not to PL IIx? Its not because I "just" have a 5.1 set-up, is it? I mean PL IIX is just a better version for of PL II, for BOTH 5 and 7 channels, correct?
> 
> 
> damn?!
> 
> 
> James



Yes, IIRC, you must have at least one back surround channel to invoke PLIIx.


Brian


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16619160
> 
> 
> Yes, IIRC, you must have at least one back surround channel to invoke PLIIx.
> 
> 
> Brian



Fair enough. I intially thought that the bene's of PL IIx went beyond just 7.1-I thought it was superior in other ways and would just matrix up to 5.1 if that's all you had. Apparently, the ONLY distinction betwen the two IS 7.1 matrixing.


SO fine, PL II x isn't yet avail to me.


That said, the manual still lists PL IIx as unavailable for all 5.1 sources, which I'm certain is incorrect. I'm on the phone with a Denon tech as I type trying to sort it out.



James


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16619264
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I intially thought that the bene's of PL IIx went beyond just 7.1-I thought it was superior in other ways and would just matrix up to 5.1 if that's all you had. Apparently, the ONLY distinction betwen the two IS 7.1 matrixing.
> 
> 
> SO fine, PL II x isn't yet avail to me.
> 
> 
> That said, the manual still lists PL IIx as unavialble for all 5.1 sources, which I'm certain is incorrect. I'm on the phone with a Denon tech as I type trying to sort it out.
> 
> 
> 
> James



I think it IS available to 5.1 sources, as long as you also have a 6.1 or 7.1 system.


There is actually a thread here somewhere where users comment that PLIIx can be applied to DTS 5.1 sources, and DTS Neo:6 can be applied to Dolby 5.1 sources. Cats and dogs living together, as it were.


EDIT: Here is the thread....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...961&highlight= 


Brian


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16619286
> 
> 
> I think it IS available to 5.1 sources, as long as you also have a 6.1 or 7.1 system.
> 
> 
> There is actually a thread here somewhere where users comment that PLIIx can be applied to DTS 5.1 sources, and DTS Neo:6 can be applied to Dolby 5.1 sources. Cats and dogs living together, as it were.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here is the thread....
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...961&highlight=
> 
> 
> Brian



Right. I know it is, but the manual says it isn't as clear as day on page 77.

At this point I just want to hear them admit that there's yet another ridiculous error within the manual.










James


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16619363
> 
> 
> Right. I know it is, but the manual says it isn't as clear as day on page 77.
> 
> At this point I just want to hear them admit that there's yet another ridiculous error within the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James



Understood and good luck with that!










batpig has started a 2nd career translating Denon-speak to English!


Brian


----------



## mastermaybe

Originally Posted by BGLeduc

I think it IS available to 5.1 sources, as long as you also have a 6.1 or 7.1 system.


There is actually a thread here somewhere where users comment that PLIIx can be applied to DTS 5.1 sources, and DTS Neo:6 can be applied to Dolby 5.1 sources. Cats and dogs living together, as it were.



Exactly, BGLeduc. Well, I just spent 25 minutes on the phone with 2 Denon techs who INSIST the manual is correct, stating that you CANNOT apply PL IIx to 5 and 6 channel sources.


Simply unbelievable. I tried 6 ways from sunday to explain to them how insane that stance was and it fell on the deafest ears imagineable.


They are now "escalating" the issue.


Someone...ANYONE, please tell me how I'm wrong regarding this?



PLEASE!!! I'm anxious to learn the error of my ways


James


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbalasu3s* /forum/post/16616832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today morning we had a severe thunderstorm. When i powered my receiver to watch TV today evening, no Audio /video. I tried checking all my cables, etc-everything was fine. After all options failed, i tried doing a hard reset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No help either. Same state as before.
> 
> 
> Just to make sure my TV itself is working fine, i tried connecting my cable to TV directly-all is well.
> 
> 
> Any advice/tricks to bring my receiver up and running? I will call Denon CS tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



When you turned the receiver on, did the display indicate the channels that were being output, but there were no indicators for anything being input/recognized? If so, try to turn the receiver on/off a number of times using both the large and small power buttons. If that doesn't work, you can try unplugging the receiver over night. That may bring the receiver back. Once you get it up and running and have reinput your settings(now gone because of the master reset), save your settings to the computer. When the problem reoccurs you can reload the saved settings. Works for me although the load is never completed on the first try. When that happens, I turn off the receiver with the main power button, turn it back on and load again.


I have yet to figure out what causes the problem, but sometimes a momentary power outage seems to trigger it. That doesn't seem to be the only trigger.


----------



## mastermaybe

here's another question: Since we've already determined that PL IIx isn't available to me in my 5.1 sys, why can I choose from PL II MUSIC and PL II CINEMA?


NOthing in the PL II descript on Dolby's website says anything about these options on

PL II...only PL IIx!


Are these Denon's own DSP fields (cinema and music) that I somehow selected and they're now on AUTO?


EDIT: well, at least according to DENON's manual (LOL) there ARE GAME CINEMA AND MUSIC selections for PL II. Again, nothing of the sort is mentioned on Dolby's website.


sigh.


thanks


James


----------



## bravada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalorange* /forum/post/16617013
> 
> 
> I have a Sony SXRD XBR2 (KDS-R60XBR2) TV. I'm wondering if I should be worried about the dropout issue with my TV.



I have the 70XBR2 and have not experienced any dropout issues. Of course YMMV.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/16618741
> 
> 
> Sure they do. They are called "sequences". You can define a sequence to contain a number of commands from various devices, and then assign the sequence to the soft button.



Hmm..., haven't tweaked my remote in over a year and the setup software didn't have that feature then (they even told me about two years ago that they had no intention of adding macro capabilities other than via activities). That's what I get for speaking from an out-of-date (1 year) experience.










Nevertheless it is still far less flexible than the evil Pronto. A better example might be (and I assume this is still the case) that you cannot use a soft button to change what device is controlled by the 5-way directional controller (i.e., if while watching a DVD I want to switch it between navigating through the TV and DVD player's menus). Yeah you can go to the device screens for this but....


----------



## batpig

holy crap mastermaybe, you need to CALM DOWN about PLIIx!! are you seriously online with Denon tech support ESCALATING this "problem"? was it really necessary to make 10 frantic posts in a span of two hours? relax my man! you are working yourself into a frenzy!!










PLIIx is ONLY intended for expansion to 6.1/7.1 channels, and it can be used with 2.0 sources or with 5.1 sources. It is NOT available if you only have 5.1 speakers, because PLII does the SAME THING! The only difference AFAIK is that PLIIx extracts Surr.Back info from the stereo surround channels (which are derived with PLII).


So there is no need for PLIIx with 5.1 speaker setup. The "x" indicates that PLIIx is an "extension" of PLII, which is the foundation for extracting 5.1 discrete channels from a stereo input. Then PLIIx creates an 2ch > 4ch upmix of the surround channels (to create Surr.Back) can also be used with 5.1 signals to generate 5.1 > 7.1.



> Quote:
> That said, the manual still lists PL IIx as unavailable for all 5.1 sources, which I'm certain is incorrect.





> Quote:
> I know it is, but the manual says it isn't as clear as day on page 77.
> 
> At this point I just want to hear them admit that there's yet another ridiculous error within the manual.



the manual doesn't have "ridiculous errors", it is just difficult to understand. hate to break it to you, but the manual is correct and you are wrong. you just do not know how to read the chart.


the chart you are referring to (pg 77) is titled "Differences is Surround Mode Names Depending on the Input Signals". In other words, the LEFT side tells you what text you will see on the DISPLAY according to the INPUT SIGNAL, which is listed across the top.


For example, look at the entry for "DTS (-HD) + PLIIx Cinema". Notice there are "X" all the way across EXCEPT for the columns where the INPUT SIGNAL at the top are DTS, where there are "O" indicating it is selectable. Which makes sense, because the display would never say "DTS-HD + PLIIx Cinema" if you were receiving a non-DTS signal.


And with "Dolby (D) (D+) (HD) + PLIIx Cinema", there are "X" all the way across EXCEPT for the columns where the INPUT SIGNAL (again, listed at the top) are Dolby Digital signals.


Now.... take a breath


----------



## gatorman

After reading the x and 6 discussion and experimenting this morning, I agree with batpig. The manual is correct if you understand how to read it. I could not apply x to a DTS signal but I could apply 6 to only a DD2.0 or 2.1 signal. Of course, as was mentioned, if you don't have a back surround channel(s) neither is available.


BTW: Over 500 pages and 15k plus entries for this thread. Impressive. No wonder new users seem to have trouble searching it.


----------



## rec head

thanks batpig


----------



## boxker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker* /forum/post/16618696
> 
> 
> Hey all I have a question about the Denon website and registering a product. I got my 3803 last October and I did the Feature update and everything...no problems there. However, twice now I went to the website to see that my information blank. First time was back in December, so I added the Denon again and a day or so later my original registration came back and then it showed that I had two 3808 (both with the same serial number). The second time was last week and so far the information has not come back, so I just registered my receiver again. Any of you guys experience this at all?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I guess that's a no.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16620051
> 
> 
> holy crap mastermaybe, you need to CALM DOWN about PLIIx!! are you seriously online with Denon tech support ESCALATING this "problem"? was it really necessary to make 10 frantic posts in a span of two hours? relax my man! you are working yourself into a frenzy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A: The Denon tech "escalated" the problem after admitting she did not have an answer to at least a trio of my questions- two of which were unrelated to this debacle.
> 
> 
> PLIIx is ONLY intended for expansion to 6.1/7.1 channels, and it can be used with 2.0 sources or with 5.1 sources. It is NOT available if you only have 5.1 speakers, because PLII does the SAME THING! The only difference AFAIK is that PLIIx extracts Surr.Back info from the stereo surround channels (which are derived with PLII).
> 
> 
> A. Yes. I know this. I spoke to it within the "frantic 10 posts" you mentioned.
> 
> 
> So there is no need for PLIIx with 5.1 speaker setup. The "x" indicates that PLIIx is an "extension" of PLII, which is the foundation for extracting 5.1 discrete channels from a stereo input. Then PLIIx creates an 2ch > 4ch upmix of the surround channels (to create Surr.Back) can also be used with 5.1 signals to generate 5.1 > 7.1.
> 
> 
> A. Again, this was noted.
> 
> 
> the manual doesn't have "ridiculous errors", it is just difficult to understand. hate to break it to you, but the manual is correct and you are wrong. you just do not know how to read the chart.
> 
> 
> A. The manual doesn't contain errors? You're on your own there. If you "re-wrote" it, you should know it goes beyond "difficult to understand".
> 
> 
> the chart you are referring to (pg 77) is titled "Differences is Surround Mode Names Depending on the Input Signals". In other words, the LEFT side tells you what text you will see on the DISPLAY according to the INPUT SIGNAL, which is listed across the top.
> 
> 
> 
> For example, look at the entry for "DTS (-HD) + PLIIx Cinema". Notice there are "X" all the way across EXCEPT for the columns where the INPUT SIGNAL at the top are DTS, where there are "O" indicating it is selectable. Which makes sense, because the display would never say "DTS-HD + PLIIx Cinema" if you were receiving a non-DTS signal.
> 
> 
> 
> And with "Dolby (D) (D+) (HD) + PLIIx Cinema", there are "X" all the way across EXCEPT for the columns where the INPUT SIGNAL (again, listed at the top) are Dolby Digital signals.
> 
> 
> A. Now, you're on to something. In my haste, I read "X's" to mean that a given "surround mode" (not your definition,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) was not applicable to a given input. Rather, your interpretation is indeed correct.
> 
> 
> Had I taken 3 seconds to read even the title of the chart I would have been fine...bad assumption on my part.
> 
> 
> Thank you for pointing out my error. I stand corrected...and less excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Now.... take a breath



Okay sure...(breath)...there you go.


----------



## av-ra

Re: Choosing the 4310 vs. 3808


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16607596
> 
> 
> ...and [the 4310 provides] any other associated benefits of having the "newer" model (e.g. may be less likely to have HDMI handshake problems with various component without having to go through firmware updates, you may get better product support in terms of upgrades/updates as the 3808CI is now 2+ years old).



Say it ain't so batpig







I rationalized the decision to finally buy the 3808 (vs. the 4310 or waiting for the 3310) based on just the opposite kind of thinking; namely, that as a mature product, the 3808 won't be plagued with bugs and the need for frequent firmware upgrades that a just-released new model will.... Maybe there's evil lurking no matter what choice you make







?


----------



## batpig

I have no hard info on that, I was just speculating. Please don't be alarmed


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16621269
> 
> 
> I have no hard info on that, I was just speculating. Please don't be alarmed



Nah - more amused than alarmed...my post was meant to emphasize the "...evil lurking...." comment. I'm a cautiously skeptical technology proponent from way back (i.e., I'm an engineer







).


----------



## stooge2677

Maybe someone may be ableto answer my Question. I just got 3808 and love it. I thinks it a great receiver.


My question is i was testing the various new HD Sound codecs on blu ray discs to make sure that i was bitstreaming to signal from my bdk-35 panasonic to the denon. I was able to get the Dolby Trust HD to show in receiver display.


My issue is on Ratauilloue Blu-ray disc there is format for uncompressed 5.1 for movie only. When i select this format the reciever show Multi Channel IN and 24 is lit up on upper right hand side as well.


1. Why is this happening?

2. What does this mean?

3. What is uncompressed soundtrack mean on this disc? Is it PCM?

4. What does PCM or uncompressed mean and how should it show up in 3808 on receiver display.


Thanks for anyone who can answer or who may see same issue as me.


----------



## JeffLab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *digitalorange* /forum/post/16617013
> 
> 
> Is the dropout problem with the Denon 3808CI and Sony TVs limited to LCD models? From what I've been able to find, it seems to be mostly LCD XBR4 models. I have a Sony SXRD XBR2 (KDS-R60XBR2) TV. I'm wondering if I should be worried about the dropout issue with my TV.
> 
> 
> I'm deciding between the 3808CI and the Pioneer SC-07 which seems to be pretty close in price right now. Dropout issues would push me towards the SC-07.



Well, I don't have the XBR, but I do have a Sony SXRD (KDS-60A2000), and have no issues whatsoever with any dropouts with my 3808.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/16622278
> 
> 
> My issue is on Ratauilloue Blu-ray disc there is format for uncompressed 5.1 for movie only. When i select this format the reciever show Multi Channel IN and 24 is lit up on upper right hand side as well.
> 
> 
> 1. Why is this happening?
> 
> 2. What does this mean?
> 
> 3. What is uncompressed soundtrack mean on this disc? Is it PCM?
> 
> 4. What does PCM or uncompressed mean and how should it show up in 3808 on receiver display.



1. because you are receiving Multichannel PCM

2. that you are receiving Multichannel PCM

3. yes

4. PCM means raw, uncompressed audio that has not been encoded, it is just raw audio data (sparing the technical details). when Dolby TrueHD or any other audio signal is "unpacked" it is also PCM; with discs like this there is enough room on the disc to just put the un-encoded PCM data which is delivered straight to your receiver. If you play a CD, you will get two-channel PCM. It's basically just a digital representation of the analog waveform, and is the final step before the digital data is converted to analog for amplification.


the "24" means you are getting AL24 processing, which is only available on PCM input.


You should spend some time reading the AVR FAQ at the top of this forum, it does a good job explaining audio formats.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16622385
> 
> 
> 1. because you are receiving Multichannel PCM
> 
> 2. that you are receiving Multichannel PCM
> 
> 3. yes
> 
> 4. PCM means raw, uncompressed audio that has not been encoded, it is just raw audio data (sparing the technical details). when Dolby TrueHD or any other audio signal is "unpacked" it is also PCM; with discs like this there is enough room on the disc to just put the un-encoded PCM data which is delivered straight to your receiver. If you play a CD, you will get two-channel PCM. It's basically just a digital representation of the analog waveform, and is the final step before the digital data is converted to analog for amplification.
> 
> 
> the "24" means you are getting AL24 processing, which is only available on PCM input.
> 
> 
> You should spend some time reading the AVR FAQ at the top of this forum, it does a good job explaining audio formats.




Thanks for reply and info.. Much appreciated batpig.. So just to clarify When i use this type of source i will never see Dolby True HD or DTS HD ever show up rt on the display even if bitstream is used on bluray player. It will always show Multi Channel IN?




The other question i have is where is that doc you were refering to:

AVR FAQ at the top of this forum


Thanks


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/16622278
> 
> 
> My issue is on Ratauilloue Blu-ray disc there is format for uncompressed 5.1 for movie only.



Not to go too far OT here, but I had not watched Ratatouille since I got my 3808 and gotten Audyssey all dialed in. We gave it a screening last night.


Man, what a great soundtrack that is!










Everything about it was just perfect. Dialog intelligibility, the integration of the music into the sound track, and of course the massive dynamics during the roof top lightning scene, and the "old lady with the shotgun" scene. Fantastic, demo quality stuff. Oh, and the PQ was top shelf too, but who cares about that










OK, I will now return the thread to its regularly scheduled discussion.


Brian


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/16622454
> 
> 
> Not to go too far OT here, but I had not watched Ratatouille since I got my 3808 and gotten Audyssey all dialed in. We gave it a screening last night.
> 
> 
> Man, what a great soundtrack that is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about it was just perfect. Dialog intelligibility, the integration of the music into the sound track, and of course the massive dynamics during the roof top lightning scene, and the "old lady with the shotgun" scene. Fantastic, demo quality stuff. Oh, and the PQ was top shelf too, but who cares about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I will now return the thread to its regularly scheduled discussion.
> 
> 
> Brian



Briain so did u get Multi Channel in on your receiver while watching this too? I agree the soundtrack is nothing short of amazing...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/16622452
> 
> 
> Much appreciated batpig.. So just to clarify When i use this type of source i will never see Dolby True HD or DTS HD ever show up rt on the display even if bitstream is used on bluray player. It will always show Multi Channel IN?



what you see on the display depends on what INPUT SIGNAL you are getting. you can always check the input signal by going to the INFORMATION menu or by hitting "Status" on the unit and checking the display. as discussed a few posts up, there is a huge chart in your manual which tells you what the display will say depending on the input signal.


if the movie has TrueHD, you will see "DOLBY TrueHD".


if the movie has DTS-MA, you will see "DTS MASTER"


if the movie has uncompressed PCM, you will see "MULTICH IN"


It just depends on what soundtrack is on the disc. They will all sound identical (they are all 100% lossless), the only difference is if if the PCM is "packed" into a container codec to reduce size on the disc.


Think of it this way as a crude analogy: if someone emails you a Microsoft Word document, it will show up as with a ".DOC" extension. If they put it in a ZIP file first, and then email you the ZIP file, you will see a .ZIP extension. But when you unpack it for viewing, it's still the exact same Word file.




> Quote:
> The other question i have is where is that doc you were refering to:
> 
> AVR FAQ at the top of this forum



ummmmm.... go to the forum, scroll to the top, look for AVR FAQ








http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=968859


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/16622469
> 
> 
> Briain so did u get Multi Channel in on your receiver while watching this too? I agree the soundtrack is nothing short of amazing...



Yup. That's how it works with uncompressed sound tracks.


Not too many discs are authored that way anymore, since it takes up more space than Dolby TruHD or DTS MA HD, but there is no arguing with the end result.


If you happen to have 5th Element, I seem to recall that it too is uncompressed PCM. I am sure I have a few more, but the titles escape me at the moment.


Brian


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16622537
> 
> 
> what you see on the display depends on what INPUT SIGNAL you are getting. you can always check the input signal by going to the INFORMATION menu or by hitting "Status" on the unit and checking the display. as discussed a few posts up, there is a huge chart in your manual which tells you what the display will say depending on the input signal.
> 
> 
> if the movie has TrueHD, you will see "DOLBY TrueHD".
> 
> 
> if the movie has DTS-MA, you will see "DTS MASTER"
> 
> 
> if the movie has uncompressed PCM, you will see "MULTICH IN"
> 
> 
> It just depends on what soundtrack is on the disc. They will all sound identical (they are all 100% lossless), the only difference is if if the PCM is "packed" into a container codec to reduce size on the disc.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way as a crude analogy: if someone emails you a Microsoft Word document, it will show up as with a ".DOC" extension. If they put it in a ZIP file first, and then email you the ZIP file, you will see a .ZIP extension. But when you unpack it for viewing, it's still the exact same Word file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm.... go to the forum, scroll to the top, look for AVR FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=968859



Got it now. Thanks so much. I found the Faq site too...


----------



## bigblueh20

I'm baaaackkk...okay here goes...I have a computer in my office with a wireless setup. I have a netflix subscription which allows me to view movies on my computer...I would like to watch the movies from netflix on either my tv or my projector. Am I able to do this with my 3808 ...I can wire my 3808 via an ethernet cable to my linksys wireless-g , or do i need to purchase another device to play movies from my computer? Thanks for all of the help...

Jim


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigblueh20* /forum/post/16623057
> 
> 
> I'm baaaackkk...okay here goes...I have a computer in my office with a wireless setup. I have a netflix subscription which allows me to view movies on my computer...I would like to watch the movies from netflix on either my tv or my projector. Am I able to do this with my 3808 ...I can wire my 3808 via an ethernet cable to my linksys wireless-g , or do i need to purchase another device to play movies from my computer? Thanks for all of the help...
> 
> Jim



I use a DVI to HDMI converter out from my PC to my 3808 to play games and watch movies from the PC on the TV via the Denon. My video card has dual DVI outputs...


----------



## liquidmetal

Everyone says PLIIx works on 5.1 and below.


My question is, what is DD EX and DTS ES considered? 5.1?


Based on pg 77, since it looks like you can use PLIIx on them, I guess they

are 5.1, not 6.1.


Is there any 6.1 format?


I wonder what the processing difference is between DD EX and DD + PLIIx C for

a DD EX signal?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigblueh20* /forum/post/16623057
> 
> 
> I'm baaaackkk...okay here goes...I have a computer in my office with a wireless setup. I have a netflix subscription which allows me to view movies on my computer...I would like to watch the movies from netflix on either my tv or my projector. Am I able to do this with my 3808 ...I can wire my 3808 via an ethernet cable to my linksys wireless-g , or do i need to purchase another device to play movies from my computer? Thanks for all of the help...
> 
> Jim



You cannot stream any video straight to the 3808. I'm thinking of getting tivo for the netflix and because the comcast boxes are total crap. There are other players to watch netflix most notably the xbox and roku player. I'm sure netflix site has them all listed.


----------



## batpig

here's the list:
http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReadyD...lnkctr=nrd-l-m 


that's a bummer that my PS3 can't do it but the 360 can! It's also a good selling point for one of those Sammy Blu-Ray players... hmmm...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/16623148
> 
> 
> Everyone says PLIIx works on 5.1 and below.
> 
> 
> My question is, what is DD EX and DTS ES considered? 5.1?
> 
> 
> Based on pg 77, since it looks like you can use PLIIx on them, I guess they
> 
> are 5.1, not 6.1.
> 
> 
> Is there any 6.1 format?
> 
> 
> I wonder what the processing difference is between DD EX and DD + PLIIx C for
> 
> a DD EX signal?



I am no expert, but this is my rudimentary understanding:


DD EX and DTS ES were 6.1 formats which came out before 7.1 existed. The 6th surr.back channel was matrixed from the two surround channels. With the advent of PLIIx, which does a better job of matrixing TWO stereo surround back channels, the ES/EX stuff is basically redundant. For one, very little material was ever encoded in 6.1; and if the info is there to matrix 5.1 > 6.1, PLIIx can utilize that to create that extra one or two surr.back channels.


Hopefully somebody jumps in with a more technical explanation.... but the short and skinny is that my understanding is you can just use PLIIx for everything (if you have 6.1 or 7.1 setup) and set-it-and-forget-it.


----------



## aaronwt

I know with my 3808 if it's marked as 6.1 from DTS-ES or DD EX, DPLIIx is not applied. It's only applied with 5.1 and lower. The only thing I even use is DPLIIx cinema.


----------



## liquidmetal

Thanks. I assume denon says Dolby Digital EX for these discs?


----------



## Hakka

The 3808 can still apply pl2x to 6.1 sources, but it will default to EX/ES, you need to change 'surround back' to pl2x in the parameter menu.


Where EX/ES matrix processing sends a mono signal to the surround backs, PL2x sends a different signal to each surround back. I can't remember the details of how it does this but the white papers are available on the Dolby site.


I have never tested this but I would imagine pl2x would be unavailable on a 6.1 speaker setup, as its a 7.1 format, a 6.1 setup could use EX/ES matrix processing.


For 7.1 setups, pl2x is the go as Batpig said.


Hakka.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/16624552
> 
> 
> The 3808 can still apply pl2x to 6.1 sources, but it will default to EX/ES, you need to change 'surround back' to pl2x in the parameter menu.
> 
> 
> Where EX/ES matrix processing sends a mono signal to the surround backs, PL2x sends a different signal to each surround back. I can't remember the details of how it does this but the white papers are available on the Dolby site.
> 
> 
> I have never tested this but I would imagine pl2x would be unavailable on a 6.1 speaker setup, as its a 7.1 format, a 6.1 setup could use EX/ES matrix processing.
> 
> 
> For 7.1 setups, pl2x is the go as Batpig said.
> 
> 
> Hakka.



Maybe I was mixing up Dolby True HD 6.1 and DTS-A 6.1 with DD EX and DTS ES. I've been running 7.1 for 8 years now over 5 receivers and it seems like there is something different with each one.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16624347
> 
> 
> here's the list:
> http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReadyD...lnkctr=nrd-l-m
> 
> 
> that's a bummer that my PS3 can't do it but the 360 can! It's also a good selling point for one of those Sammy Blu-Ray players... hmmm...



What I want to know is which receiver will be the first to implement direct netflix/pandora, etc. playback. Also, I can imagine someday we will see Squeezebox technology incorporated as well...would be nice.


For now, I use the Roku box ($99) and it works well. I've got it hard-wired via Ethernet to my network.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16624347
> 
> 
> here's the list:
> http://www.netflix.com/NetflixReadyD...lnkctr=nrd-l-m
> 
> 
> that's a bummer that my PS3 can't do it but the 360 can! It's also a good selling point for one of those Sammy Blu-Ray players... hmmm...



Your PS3 can do Netflix with PlayOn software: http://www.themediamall.com/playon . Free 14 day trial. Works great with the 3808. More discussion of Playon in the PS3 as blu-ray forum.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earcotton* /forum/post/16604298
> 
> 
> July 4th sales are around the corner. The contentious $100 upgrade offer appears to end by then. A simple 10%-off sale would make it a "break even" vs today's upgrade value, and above 10%-off would allow for greater savings than what may be obtained today.
> 
> 
> Seems it would be worth waiting a few weeks rather than buying now....)



This is looking like the risky approach - in the last three days three of the eight authorized online dealers have run out of the 3808's, so they appear to be going fast at even the $1,300 that Crutchfield was charging (they've discontinued it and now only have open-box versions @ $1,100). I'm betting that the ~$1,000 low water mark (6Ave. & electronics-expo) will be as good as it gets except for maybe few lucky folks that happen to be at the right place at the right time (which is never me







)....


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16626893
> 
> 
> Your PS3 can do Netflix with PlayOn software: http://www.themediamall.com/playon . Free 14 day trial. Works great with the 3808. More discussion of Playon in the PS3 as blu-ray forum.



fascinating, thanks for the hot tip! Question though -- does the computer have to be on (e.g. will the netflix be streaming from PC > PS3)? or does it turn the PS3 into a "standalone" Netflix streamer?


If the PC has to be on that somewhat reduces the utility vs a standalone solution for those of us who have only laptops...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16627109
> 
> 
> fascinating, thanks for the hot tip! Question though -- does the computer have to be on (e.g. will the netflix be streaming from PC > PS3)? or does it turn the PS3 into a "standalone" Netflix streamer?
> 
> 
> If the PC has to be on that somewhat reduces the utility vs a standalone solution for those of us who have only laptops...



PLAYON runs on the PC and streams it to the PS3, 360 etc. You won't get any HD from Netflix with it since Netflix doesn't have HD streaming to the PC. PLAYOn also works with Hulu, CBS, Youtube, Revision3 and many other sites like the NFL, etc.


I do like using PLAYOn with my PS3 over using it with my 360.


And of course my 3808 has no problem with the video or audio from my PS3 or 360.


----------



## kyle454

*I've had my 3808ci receiver since early 08 and have never updated the firmware. I recently purchased new speakers and thought now would be a good time to update the firmware since I will have to run Audyssey for the new speakers.


Good idea?


Can someone please direct me to the information on how best to update the firmware?







I am already hooked up to the internet via ethernet cable...


thanks in advance!*


----------



## HarleyRider

My Pio Elite 94TXH took a dump, so I'm in the market for something new. Thought I had decided on the 3808, but when I went to Crutchfield's website to check prices, they're listing it as "Discontinued." Denon's site still shows it in the lineup. What's the real scoop here?


----------



## Gary J

The scoop is read a few recent pages of this thread.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HarleyRider* /forum/post/16629920
> 
> 
> ...Thought I had decided on the 3808, but when I went to Crutchfield's website to check prices, they're listing it as "Discontinued." Denon's site still shows it in the lineup. What's the real scoop here?



While some might argue the contrary, the new (and available) 4310 is the logical replacement for the 3808. Crutchfield probably sees it this way (I would - the 4310 currently costs nearly 2x) and probably so does Denon (i.e., they ain't making it no more even though it's still on their website).


Anywho, the 3808 is still available for ~$1,000 from about five of Denon's "authorized" online vendors (6ave, electronics-expo, j&r, onecall, & abt, though dakmart has refurbished units for not much less incl. s/h). My guess is they are going fast, so I'd act now - see my post just above....










Oops - looks like Amazon just got more of 'em (they disappeared from their website this morning and just reappeared), so who knows....


----------



## wilydodger

Hey guys, I know this is kind of a vague question, but what dB values do you turn your 3808cis to for home theater listening?


I haven't tested it with many high quality sources, I mostly watch xvid movies streamed to it. I guess


Anyway, all I have right now is 2 Pol Audio Monitor 70s biamped. When I listen to the Internet radio (and my xvid movies), I have to crank it to about -15 dB to -10 dB to get a decent loud volume. Does this sound right?


I thought an amp as powerful as this would have more headroom, especially bi-amped on semi-efficient speakers. Think I got a lemon?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilydodger* /forum/post/16632061
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I know this is kind of a vague question, but what dB values do you turn your 3808cis to for home theater listening?
> 
> 
> I haven't tested it with many high quality sources, I mostly watch xvid movies streamed to it. I guess
> 
> 
> Anyway, all I have right now is 2 Pol Audio Monitor 70s biamped. When I listen to the Internet radio (and my xvid movies), I have to crank it to about -15 dB to -10 dB to get a decent loud volume. Does this sound right?
> 
> 
> I thought an amp as powerful as this would have more headroom, especially bi-amped on semi-efficient speakers. Think I got a lemon?



There are so many variables that affect the volume you need to use, but I do tend to watch movies (mostly blu-ray) at the same volume range you mention. I'm using an external amp too (Rotel RMB-1085), so apparently this doesn't mean too much regarding the volume.


For general tv watching and listening to tunes, I'm normally in the -30s.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilydodger* /forum/post/16632061
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I know this is kind of a vague question, but what dB values do you turn your 3808cis to for home theater listening?
> 
> 
> I haven't tested it with many high quality sources, I mostly watch xvid movies streamed to it. I guess
> 
> 
> Anyway, all I have right now is 2 Pol Audio Monitor 70s biamped. When I listen to the Internet radio (and my xvid movies), I have to crank it to about -15 dB to -10 dB to get a decent loud volume. Does this sound right?
> 
> 
> I thought an amp as powerful as this would have more headroom, especially bi-amped on semi-efficient speakers. Think I got a lemon?



I get down to below 10 quite often watching movies to get it "close" to reference level....."0" on the volume after running Audyssey (sp) should be reference level on my system (I believe).


----------



## volito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volito* /forum/post/16618807
> 
> 
> Tried both remotes and dial all turn off receiver when I go to net/usb
> 
> 
> I also tried power cycle.
> 
> 
> It was working up until last week and that is the only selection that turns off receiver dvd and sat work fine.
> 
> 
> Web interface as in? "Through TV, no cannot"
> 
> 
> thanks for your suggestions but tried all of the above just seems that channel is blown is that possible?




please anyone else have any input on my second receiver first one was a pioneer elite that also burnt out after three months !


----------



## gye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilydodger* /forum/post/16632061
> 
> 
> ....I have to crank it to about -15 dB to -10 dB to get a decent loud volume. Does this sound right?



Yes, Audyssey, with the feature updgrade, calibrates 0db in the volume dial to 75db at your listening point. Give or take a couple of dbs due to the precision of the Audyssey microphone.


My personal preference is to set the dial to -10db for most movies.


----------



## Alex solomon

Has anyone upgraded from or compared the Denon to the Onkyo 805/886 ? I own the Onkyo 805 and recently bought the Onkyo 886 processor and find it not be an upgrade from the 805 in terms of sound quality. Would the Denon 3808, used as a pre/pro, be a step up from the 805 and 886?


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volito* /forum/post/16633439
> 
> 
> please anyone else have any input on my second receiver first one was a pioneer elite that also burnt out after three months !



The only thing I can think of is maybe something is touching one of the USB ports causing a short?? Or a faulty USB stick??


Hakka.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Has anyone upgraded from or compared the Denon to the Onkyo 805/886 ? I own the Onkyo 805 and recently bought the Onkyo 886 processor and find it not be an upgrade from the 805 in terms of sound quality. Would the Denon 3808, used as a pre/pro, be a step up from the 805 and 886?



I haven't used either.... but honestly I doubt there will be that much difference as a pre/pro. Both setups have the same MultEQ XT + Dynamic EQ + Dynamic Volume setup program, and both will probably be fairly transparent as a pre/pro.


What exactly do you find lacking in the sound quality? I think, once you get to a certain price point, it's difficult to look to the electronics for major sonic upgrades. As I note above, both the Onkyo and the Denon have state-of-the-art room correction, should measure ruler flat as a pre/pro, have excellent DAC's, etc. The Onk also has some advantages, especially in terms of video processing (it's HQV processing is much better than that in the 3808CI).


How much better can it really get in that part of the chain? I would guess that bigger gains could be made by examining your speakers, positioning, and especially room treatments (assuming you haven't done so already).


Hopefully someone who has actually used these models will chime in with some direct experience.


----------



## gprice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jon65* /forum/post/16618484
> 
> 
> I bought my 3808 from Vann's a couple weeks ago. I attempted the date hack unsuccessfully, with my info being rejected as an invalid serial number. I went back and put in my purchase date in May and got to the next section. Inputting my info and my upgrade # from the receiver, everything seemed to work. I had to disable UPNP on my router, but got the upgrade installed. Nowhere along the way did I have to commit $100. Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon



Yep. You missed bad luck. I bought mine from Amazon, and it never took a date prior to 5/1 in the field (even after waiting several days). Once I put in the 5/1 date, it took it, but I'm having to pay.


I wonder if it has something to do with the retailer...maybe the unit I bought didn't ship to Amazon until after 4/30?


At least your mission is accomplished...and it'll be worth every penny to you for sure


----------



## cjv123

NOOB question:


When I play an SACD, and use the EXT-IN Input on the 3808CI, does the 3808 "process" the 5.1 analog for my speaker distances/crossover settings, or do I need to account for these issues on the SACD player itself?


----------



## baronzemo78




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gprice* /forum/post/16636401
> 
> 
> Yep. You missed bad luck. I bought mine from Amazon, and it never took a date prior to 5/1 in the field (even after waiting several days). Once I put in the 5/1 date, it took it, but I'm having to pay.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it has something to do with the retailer...maybe the unit I bought didn't ship to Amazon until after 4/30?
> 
> 
> At least your mission is accomplished...and it'll be worth every penny to you for sure



I had the same situation. I'm betting they can tell when the unit was shipped based on the S/N.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cjv....


If you are using ext in, the receiver is basically a multi-channel amplifier. So yes, you have to adjust stuff in the player. In the same way people who use multi-channel in for video audio set speaker levels, xover points, etc., in the video player.


----------



## Alex solomon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16634557
> 
> 
> I haven't used either.... but honestly I doubt there will be that much difference as a pre/pro. Both setups have the same MultEQ XT + Dynamic EQ + Dynamic Volume setup program, and both will probably be fairly transparent as a pre/pro.
> 
> 
> What exactly do you find lacking in the sound quality? I think, once you get to a certain price point, it's difficult to look to the electronics for major sonic upgrades. As I note above, both the Onkyo and the Denon have state-of-the-art room correction, should measure ruler flat as a pre/pro, have excellent DAC's, etc. The Onk also has some advantages, especially in terms of video processing (it's HQV processing is much better than that in the 3808CI).
> 
> 
> How much better can it really get in that part of the chain? I would guess that bigger gains could be made by examining your speakers, positioning, and especially room treatments (assuming you haven't done so already).
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone who has actually used these models will chime in with some direct experience.



You may have a point there. I have been very happy with my Onkyo 805 used as pre/pro, with a NAD M25 as external amp. I bought the Onkyo 886 because I was having LFE signal issues with the 805 subwoofer out. I didn't find anything lacking with the 805 at all, but I did expect improved sound quality with the 886 over the 805, but didn't get it. As for video, I am not utilizing many of the feature on the 886. I have a PS3 for Blu-Ray and Toshiba XA2 for SD DVD and a Sharp 720p projector. I didn't do anything except set the Onkyo 886 for a passtrough. Is my video not set up for optimal performance. I don't know much about video setup, as I am more into audio. Thanks.


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16636726
> 
> 
> cjv....
> 
> 
> If you are using ext in, the receiver is basically a multi-channel amplifier. So yes, you have to adjust stuff in the player. In the same way people who use multi-channel in for video audio set speaker levels, xover points, etc., in the video player.



OK, if I have another SACD player than can stream SACD as DSD via HDMI, then I presume the AVR will process the output for my preferences in terms of speaker distances, crossover and the like?


----------



## wilydodger

Thanks guys for your responses. It didn't occur to me that Audyssey had configured the reference level. I think it may be my source too. I am using an original Xbox hacked with XBMC as a media hub.


It sounds like what I have is normal, so that is cool. I was just trying to pass judgment before my return period was up. I should have waited to worry till I got a full setup, but that will be a while, since I could only afford the receiver and the mains while they were on sale (good deals too).


Anyway, I appreciate the responses you guys eased my mind.


Anyway


----------



## wilydodger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilydodger* /forum/post/16637746
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for your responses. It didn't occur to me that Audyssey had configured the reference level. I think it may be my source too. I am using an original Xbox hacked with XBMC as a media hub.
> 
> 
> It sounds like what I have is normal, so that is cool. I was just trying to pass judgment before my return period was up. I should have waited to worry till I got a full setup, but that will be a while, since I could only afford the receiver and the mains while they were on sale (good deals too).
> 
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate the responses you guys eased my mind.
> 
> 
> Anyway



Lol, it seems I like to add random lone words in my posts. I promise I can type. Thanks again guys.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volito* /forum/post/16633439
> 
> 
> please anyone else have any input on my second receiver first one was a pioneer elite that also burnt out after three months !



Volito, by web interface I meant using the denon gui on your pc. From your PC start an internet browser, type the address of your avr (mine is 10.1.1.5 and can be found in the avr settings). From here you can do pretty much anything including select or change inputs.


As you've already tried it a few different ways with the same result I'm guessing it's not a fault with your remote or something, but an issue with this particular input.


Are you able to access the avr via the PC? Or alternately update/check the firmware over your network out to the internet? This will at least confirm it's not your network doing something funky. I know some PC's can be set to turn on when they sense lan activity, but your avr seems to be turning off...definitely weird.


If all is fine with you network I'd suggest contacting denon support.


----------



## wilydodger

Ok, another quick question. The HDMI video output on my new 3808ci is having a few problems. Every once in a while, the color pallet freaks out. The pixels turn a lot of greens and blues (very psychedelic looking). Once the video is messing up, when I switch inputs to the net interface, sometimes the background on the page is green. The only reliable way to reset it is to do a hard power off with he small power button.


I have the latest firmware. This is the first time I am using the HDMI on my TV, and the HDMI cable is new too, and I don't have another TV with HDMI to troubleshoot this. Is this a problem that has been documented?


I would rather have the option of returning it and getting a new one rather than repairing it, so I am trying to find any bugs quickly. I will try to read through this forum to see if I can find something on this, but any advice you guys/gals could give me would be great.


----------



## CaRaBeeN

Pfff If you'd remember before my previous posts, I visited US in May and bought my 3808 in NYC..

I left it in my friend's house in DC, he'll ship it to me within this week

I asked serial number-mac and tried this free upgrade..Ta-taa it worked but I've seen that I need AVR with me to proceed










I hope I don't miss out this feature pack....


----------



## volito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16640087
> 
> 
> Volito, by web interface I meant using the denon gui on your pc. From your PC start an internet browser, type the address of your avr (mine is 10.1.1.5 and can be found in the avr settings). From here you can do pretty much anything including select or change inputs.
> 
> 
> As you've already tried it a few different ways with the same result I'm guessing it's not a fault with your remote or something, but an issue with this particular input.
> 
> 
> Are you able to access the avr via the PC? Or alternately update/check the firmware over your network out to the internet? This will at least confirm it's not your network doing something funky. I know some PC's can be set to turn on when they sense lan activity, but your avr seems to be turning off...definitely weird.
> 
> 
> If all is fine with you network I'd suggest contacting denon support.




OK gotcha honestly didn't even know ya can do that









Figured it out wife tried to us internet radio and hit pure-direct " which cause the shutdowns" and changed audio source also...


Thanks for your help and I also didn't know about vTuner thanks again...


----------



## Sirquack

I know this is more of an Audyssey question, but I'm really not getting much feedback on that thread, seems to many posts fly by and Chris and others don't read my posts. So, since I have a 3808, has anyone had issues where Audyssey sets the Subwoofer distance "shorter" than actual. Most people experience a setting "longer" than physical distance, which is normal as most subs have internal circuitry delay.


I have 3 subs: 1 Axiom EP600 DSP controlled sub, and 2 Axiom EP350v3 non-DSP chip subs. My 350's are up front spread out about 13ft from the main seat between my Axiom m80 mains. My EP600 currently is to the left of the seating area, "nearfield", about 6-7ft away from the main seat.


I've experimented with various placement/distance settings in the room. I've even tried running Audyssey with just 1, 2, and all 3 subs in the mix. Still, Audyssey always comes back with a sub distance of around 9.2 to 9.7 ft for a distance.


It does sound good, but according to Chris (Audyssey) and the Audyssey setup guide on the main thread, this should not happen and something is wrong. Many other people have posted that they have the same issue with other brand subs.


My room is very large, 30ft x 31ft x 9ft, so maybe that has something to do with it...Any ideas or feedback would be appreciated. Oh yeah, I am running all 8 mic positions and have tried various arrangements for the mic as well, many weekends of testing.










thanks....Randy


----------



## earthbound

For those like me that can't remember the details of the growing list of surround sound formats, just type "surround sound formats" into your search engine and you'll find all kinds of stuff. Crutchfield has an especially easy to read table. Now, how those formats integrate (or not) into Denon receivers is where guys like batpig and others earn their keep!


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirquack* /forum/post/16641164
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 subs: 1 Axiom EP600 DSP controlled sub, and 2 Axiom EP350v3 non-DSP chip subs. My 350's are up front spread out about 13ft from the main seat between my Axiom m80 mains. My EP600 currently is to the left of the seating area, "nearfield", about 6-7ft away from the main seat.
> 
> 
> I've experimented with various placement/distance settings in the room. I've even tried running Audyssey with just 1, 2, and all 3 subs in the mix. Still, Audyssey always comes back with a sub distance of around 9.2 to 9.7 ft for a distance.



With that set up, it's probably crapshoot. As Kirk once said, 'Take your best guess.'


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *volito* /forum/post/16641142
> 
> 
> OK gotcha honestly didn't even know ya can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it out wife tried to us internet radio and hit pure-direct " which cause the shutdowns" and changed audio source also...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help and I also didn't know about vTuner thanks again...



Glad you got it sorted and hey, you learnt stuff along the way too










vTuner and internet radio is a real neat feature...although can be distracting for many hours if you're not careful.


The PC interface is great for tweaking settings and provides an option to save your settings too. This can be useful if you ever need to reset the procesor as rather than go thru the pain of redsoing your settings you can simply upload them.


Also handy when teh kids are using teh avr...I can turn it down from the PC...or in the case of my wife turn it suddenly and give her a scare










blairy


----------



## Kermit955




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16644131
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted and hey, you learnt stuff along the way too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vTuner and internet radio is a real neat feature...although can be distracting for many hours if you're not careful.
> 
> 
> The PC interface is great for tweaking settings and provides an option to save your settings too. This can be useful if you ever need to reset the procesor as rather than go thru the pain of redsoing your settings you can simply upload them.
> 
> 
> Also handy when teh kids are using teh avr...I can turn it down from the PC...or in the case of my wife turn it suddenly and give her a scare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blairy



Blairy, can you please provide the steps or procedure on how to access the gui via pc or mac. Really would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## elstonhill

I know I used my GUI when I set up my 3808 more than a year ago. Today when I went in, hitting the MENU button merely keeps a gray screen. I know that I am connected as the screen turns blue when I turn off the receiver or change inputs on the receiver.


Any ideas?


----------



## Hakka

PC GUI control.


On the Denon go to menu>manual setup>network.


Turn DHCP on, wait about a minute for it to get an IP address. Connect to your router with a network cable (make sure you use the network port on the 3808, not the denon link port).


Open your web browser and type in the ip address.


Hakka.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elstonhill* /forum/post/16644194
> 
> 
> I know I used my GUI when I set up my 3808 more than a year ago. Today when I went in, hitting the MENU button merely keeps a gray screen. I know that I am connected as the screen turns blue when I turn off the receiver or change inputs on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



Power cycle the receiver using the small power button.


Hakka.


----------



## cdnbum88

Still getting used to this unit.


What are people doing when the watch Blu Ray's (Sony BDP-BX1) and the surround mode?


I have a 5.1 setup currently and have found that picking the 7 channel mode sounds pretty good even though I know it is only 5 channel. Which is what shows on the screen when I select.


Besides the obvious it is personnel preference, what are folks using?


I watched X-Men final stand tonight and it had a 6.1 dts lossless option that I picked, but still watched in 7 (5 channel mode). Sounds good, but am I missing out on a better sound quality option with my setup?


Thoughts, comments?


----------



## Sam S

I helped a friend set this up today. We could not get the date-hack to work to get the free upgrade.


His unit is a 904 (April) build. It came with 1.97 firmware. When trying to apply for the update online, I put in the MAC address and serial number. It would not let me proceed with an did not register the unit prior. Once I put in something after May 1, it let me enter the Serial ID, but then of course wanted to charge us $100 for the update.


Any ideas?


----------



## ickysmits

^pay the $100


----------



## elstonhill

Regarding the no GUI on the 3803, turning the receiver off and back on with the small button solved the problem.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16645935
> 
> 
> Still getting used to this unit.
> 
> 
> What are people doing when the watch Blu Ray's (Sony BDP-BX1) and the surround mode?
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 setup currently and have found that picking the 7 channel mode sounds pretty good even though I know it is only 5 channel. Which is what shows on the screen when I select.
> 
> 
> Besides the obvious it is personnel preference, what are folks using?
> 
> 
> I watched X-Men final stand tonight and it had a 6.1 dts lossless option that I picked, but still watched in 7 (5 channel mode). Sounds good, but am I missing out on a better sound quality option with my setup?
> 
> 
> Thoughts, comments?



That is downmixing the 5.1 track to 2 channel and then sending it to all speakers, your front left and surround left will be playing the same thing.


It can be ok for music but generally a bad idea for multichannel movies.


Try pressing the 'standard' button on your remote, that should show trueHD/DTS-MA/Multi in depending on the disc and player.


Hakka.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirquack* /forum/post/16641164
> 
> 
> 'I have 3 subs: 1 Axiom EP600 DSP controlled sub, and 2 Axiom EP350v3 non-DSP chip subs. My 350's are up front spread out about 13ft from the main seat between my Axiom m80 mains. My EP600 currently is to the left of the seating area, "nearfield", about 6-7ft away from the main seat.'



Indeed, it seems to make sense: if your sub is DSP-driven, then the processing in the sub itself takes a certain amount of time. Maybe that time equals a distance of about 2.5'.

So all Audyssey does then is apply appropriate time compensation.

Of course, this is just a guess. But you might prove that theory in re-running audyssey without the DSP-driven sub.

On the other hand, I'd think it would be best to apply only one DSP-system to your sound at all. I guess that the interaction of different DSPs will do more harm than benefit to sound quality.


----------



## porieux

I just got my 3808 from Amazon. It came with 1.97 firmware installed. The upgrade form on Denon's site tells me "Our records indicate that this unit is already activated with the feature package". I tried both 3/31 and 6/11 as dates and got the same result. Add New Features in the GUI is telling me Not Registered.


The page also had a link "Please feel free to join the Denon Owner's Club" so I registered with that and there is a link to another page to get the upgrade ( http://usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp ) when I submitted that form it came back with "Invalid serial number or does not apply to this unit".


Anyway I guess I'm going to have to call them, just wondering if anyone else experienced this or has any other suggestions.


----------



## cdnbum88

[/quote]Try pressing the 'standard' button on your remote, that should show trueHD/DTS-MA/Multi in depending on the disc and player.


Hakka.[/quote]


Thanks Hakka. I will give that a try. Could not remember where to find those options, did not see those names under the surround options.


No when people write that they want to hear it in its native sound from the DVD player, I thought people turn something off or on to get the intended sound from the movie. What is that?


----------



## rec head

Try pressing the 'standard' button on your remote, that should show trueHD/DTS-MA/Multi in depending on the disc and player.


Hakka.[/quote]


Thanks Hakka. I will give that a try. Could not remember where to find those options, did not see those names under the surround options.


No when people write that they want to hear it in its native sound from the DVD player, I thought people turn something off or on to get the intended sound from the movie. What is that?[/quote]


when you use standard the avr will see what kind of signal is coming in. Then for example if it sees True HD it will play that format as is unless you have selected a surround mode on top of it which (this is a guess) most people don't. The exception would be PLIIx which matrixes 5.1 (or fewer) to 7.1.


----------



## aaronwt

I use PLIIx cinema for everything except music(I use DTS neo music for music). Although occassionaly I'll use widescreen mode when playing a game.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/16645935
> 
> 
> Still getting used to this unit.
> 
> 
> What are people doing when the watch Blu Ray's (Sony BDP-BX1) and the surround mode?
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 setup currently and have found that picking the 7 channel mode sounds pretty good even though I know it is only 5 channel. Which is what shows on the screen when I select.
> 
> 
> Besides the obvious it is personnel preference, what are folks using?
> 
> 
> I watched X-Men final stand tonight and it had a 6.1 dts lossless option that I picked, but still watched in 7 (5 channel mode). Sounds good, but am I missing out on a better sound quality option with my setup?
> 
> 
> Thoughts, comments?



Those modes are for expanding 2 channel music. No sense in overlaying those DSP modes over the genuine discrete multichannel soundtracks on bluray and dvd's. ALWAYS use the standard processing when watching movies on media (dvd,bluray,etc.)


Steve


----------



## caledonia1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16644131
> 
> 
> Glad you got it sorted and hey, you learnt stuff along the way too [URL='http:/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif%5B/IMG']http://www.*****************/trafficreport/img/3721/k08t1221bbuq/gdsmile.gif[/IMG[/URL] ]
> 
> 
> vTuner and internet radio is a real neat feature...although can be distracting for many hours if you're not careful.
> 
> 
> The PC interface is great for tweaking settings and provides an option to save your settings too. This can be useful if you ever need to reset the procesor as rather than go thru the pain of redsoing your settings you can simply upload them.
> 
> 
> Also handy when teh kids are using teh avr...I can turn it down from the PC...or in the case of my wife turn it suddenly and give her a scare [IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> blairy



Lol, I'll prefer uploading for the settings.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16640087
> 
> 
> Volito, by web interface I meant using the denon gui on your pc. From your PC start an internet browser, type the address of your avr (mine is 10.1.1.5 and can be found in the avr settings). From here you can do pretty much anything including select or change inputs.



Do you know if this works with with Vista 64bit PCs?


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sirquack* /forum/post/16641164
> 
> 
> I know this is more of an Audyssey question, but I'm really not getting much feedback on that thread, seems to many posts fly by and Chris and others don't read my posts. So, since I have a 3808, has anyone had issues where Audyssey sets the Subwoofer distance "shorter" than actual. Most people experience a setting "longer" than physical distance, which is normal as most subs have internal circuitry delay.
> 
> 
> I have 3 subs: 1 Axiom EP600 DSP controlled sub, and 2 Axiom EP350v3 non-DSP chip subs. My 350's are up front spread out about 13ft from the main seat between my Axiom m80 mains. My EP600 currently is to the left of the seating area, "nearfield", about 6-7ft away from the main seat.
> 
> 
> I've experimented with various placement/distance settings in the room. I've even tried running Audyssey with just 1, 2, and all 3 subs in the mix. Still, Audyssey always comes back with a sub distance of around 9.2 to 9.7 ft for a distance.
> 
> 
> It does sound good, but according to Chris (Audyssey) and the Audyssey setup guide on the main thread, this should not happen and something is wrong. Many other people have posted that they have the same issue with other brand subs.
> 
> 
> My room is very large, 30ft x 31ft x 9ft, so maybe that has something to do with it...Any ideas or feedback would be appreciated. Oh yeah, I am running all 8 mic positions and have tried various arrangements for the mic as well, many weekends of testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks....Randy



With a room that size, I'm sure this is a front projection system. Is your projector on during Audyssey calibarion? If so, is the mic under the projecttor? Try running Audyssey with the projector off to see if thatimproves the readings.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/16647836
> 
> 
> Do you know if this works with with Vista 64bit PCs?



It's just a Web page so I am guessing yes, though I don't use Vista.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elstonhill* /forum/post/16644194
> 
> 
> I know I used my GUI when I set up my 3808 more than a year ago. Today when I went in, hitting the MENU button merely keeps a gray screen. I know that I am connected as the screen turns blue when I turn off the receiver or change inputs on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?




Was there any chance you were in Pure Direct Mode? This disables the GUI as far as I can tell.


----------



## grunt11

Hi Randy, since I moved from the apartment to the larger room in the house I've had a couple times where the auto setup on my Denon 2807 has set my EP500 closer than the actual disitance. Not sure why because as you mention in the other room it always set the distance much farther usually adding about 18-20 feet.


When I demoed Master and Commander for a friend who is an audio engineer (who's hobby is sound effects especially cannons) he said my subwoofer delay was way off. After playing with it he decided that adding about 10-12 feet to the actual distance sounded best. It does sound much better so now I just go with adding 10-12 feet and not what the auto setup comes up with.


Since the Audyssey on my 2807 also kills the upper bass and lower midrange (-6dB to -9dB) making the speakers sound hollow and tinny in 3 different rooms I've concluded that either the mic or something in the Denon is faulty. I've been planning on upgrading to a 3808 but have been putting it off as long as I can.


So as HDTVChallenged suggested I would just go with what you think sounds the best.


Dean


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grunt11* /forum/post/16649918
> 
> 
> Hi Randy, since I moved from the apartment to the larger room in the house I’ve had a couple times where the auto setup on my Denon 2807 has set my EP500 closer than the actual disitance. Not sure why because as you mention in the other room it always set the distance much farther usually adding about 18-20 feet.
> 
> 
> When I demoed “Master and Commander” for a friend who is an audio engineer (who’s hobby is sound effects especially cannons) he said my subwoofer delay was way off. After playing with it he decided that adding about 10-12 feet to the actual distance sounded best. It does sound much better so now I just go with adding 10-12 feet and not what the auto setup comes up with.
> 
> 
> Since the Audyssey on my 2807 also kills the upper bass and lower midrange (-6dB to -9dB) making the speakers sound hollow and tinny in 3 different rooms I’ve concluded that either the mic or something in the Denon is faulty. I’ve been planning on upgrading to a 3808 but have been putting it off as long as I can.
> 
> 
> So as HDTVChallenged suggested I would just go with what you think sounds the best.
> 
> 
> Dean



I wonder how sensitive that little calibration mic really is to bass frequencies?


----------



## JeffLab




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16647157
> 
> 
> I just got my 3808 from Amazon. It came with 1.97 firmware installed. The upgrade form on Denon's site tells me "Our records indicate that this unit is already activated with the feature package". I tried both 3/31 and 6/11 as dates and got the same result. Add New Features in the GUI is telling me Not Registered.
> 
> 
> The page also had a link "Please feel free to join the Denon Owner's Club" so I registered with that and there is a link to another page to get the upgrade ( http://usa.denon.com/ProductUpdatesUpgrades.asp ) when I submitted that form it came back with "Invalid serial number or does not apply to this unit".
> 
> 
> Anyway I guess I'm going to have to call them, just wondering if anyone else experienced this or has any other suggestions.



Porieux, its quite possible your 3808 did indeed come factory installed with the feature package upgrade, as did mine. go into your GUI, go to Parameters --> Audio --> Audyssey Settings, and you will see if all the features are available or not. It will also say on the menu overlay at the top of the screen. There should be a rectangular Audyssey icon listing MultiEQ XT, Dynamic EQ, and Dynamic Volume. Good luck, and keep us informed. I am curious to see if many more units came with this pre-loaded at the factory.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffLab* /forum/post/16650351
> 
> 
> Porieux, its quite possible your 3808 did indeed come factory installed with the feature package upgrade, as did mine. go into your GUI, go to Parameters --> Audio --> Audyssey Settings, and you will see if all the features are available or not. It will also say on the menu overlay at the top of the screen. There should be a rectangular Audyssey icon listing MultiEQ XT, Dynamic EQ, and Dynamic Volume. Good luck, and keep us informed. I am curious to see if many more units came with this pre-loaded at the factory.




Feature pack upgraded units would start with "A" in the version number, i.e. A2.02. My friend's was also 1.97 with an April build date. Date hack didn't work, and there was no menu setting as you described above.


----------



## nepod90

I just purchased a floor model 3808 and have a couple questions. I did try and search this forum but could not quite find my answers. The manual wasn't much help. Somebody had mentioned that there was a FAQ for the 3808 but I couldn't find it. If you could point me in the right direction; I would greatly appreciate it!


1) How do I determine if I have the latest firmware? How do I find out what the build date was?


2) I'm trying to utilize the internet radio, I'm hooked up via a Netgear Ethernet Bridge wall plug. It worked when I initially installed it but today the screen just freezes. Anyone else experience this? How do I correct this? I know that I am connected because I can view and control the receiver via the website.


3) I also purchased a PS3 to run my blue ray, any suggestions on a universal remote? I noticed that people have recommended the Harmony; I purchased this 2 years ago and it seemed to run quite slow. Do the newer models still have this issue? How are you connecting the harmony with the PS3? Isn't that on Bluetooth?


I'm sorry for all the novice questions; this is the first A/V receiver that I have purchased in a decade.


Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## batpig

the setup guide and FAQ is in my signature.


can't answer the other questions, but the Harmony should NOT run slow. I've owned or setup multiple models for myself, friends, and family (520, 550, 670, 720, 880, and now the One) and none of them have been "slow". Perhaps you need to work on adjusting your delays? If the system was not responding quickly you maybe would want to read this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=623320 


In terms of Harmony + PS3, the cheapest solution (what I use) is the Nyko Blu-Wave USB device:
http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3-.../dp/B000R5H7KE 


plug the USB stick into one of the PS3's USB ports and you have IR control over everything but power on/off function.


a little more expensive, but they just introduced a new Harmony extender specifically for PS3 which will give you complete control (and won't take up a USB port):
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/re.../5732&cl=us,en


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/16650621
> 
> 
> Feature pack upgraded units would start with "A" in the version number, i.e. A2.02. My friend's was also 1.97 with an April build date. Date hack didn't work, and there was no menu setting as you described above.



Yeah my firmware is 1.97 so no feature pack. Guess I'm going to have to call them....I can't really see having to pay $100 for an update to a brand new unit though.


On another note, my plasma is an EDTV and has no HDMI port. I have the Denon connected to the TV via component cables. I hooked up my Xbox 360 to the Denon via HDMI and got no picture or sound....are you not able to use the HDMI ports at all over component?


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nepod90* /forum/post/16651407
> 
> 
> 2) I'm trying to utilize the internet radio, I'm hooked up via a Netgear Ethernet Bridge wall plug. It worked when I initially installed it but today the screen just freezes. Anyone else experience this? How do I correct this? I know that I am connected because I can view and control the receiver via the website.




I had a similar problem today, very annoying. Yesterday the 3808 worked fine on the network but today it couldn't get an IP address and wouldn't even work when I set static info. I finally had to unplug the switch and plug in the Denon directly to the wall, it got an IP address, and then I switched the cable back to the switch and it is working. I couldn't even connect to the unit over the web though so I'm not sure whether it's the same problem or not. I'm not sure what's going to happen next time it needs to get an IP, since I still have no idea what the problem was. It's streaming radio right now though...


----------



## DwnLow91




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sam S* /forum/post/16646086
> 
> 
> I helped a friend set this up today. We could not get the date-hack to work to get the free upgrade.
> 
> 
> His unit is a 904 (April) build. It came with 1.97 firmware. When trying to apply for the update online, I put in the MAC address and serial number. It would not let me proceed with an did not register the unit prior. Once I put in something after May 1, it let me enter the Serial ID, but then of course wanted to charge us $100 for the update.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I experienced the same exact thing. The website says if you continue getting the same message to call Denon over the phone. I had a Denon representative override the online application. You must make sure you let them know you purchased before April 30, 2009. They may ask you to submit paper work verifying the purchase date. I got lucky and he said it should take 15-24 hours before the update is available. I asked if he needed my proof of purchase and UPC serial number cut out of the box. He said, "NO." I guess I got lucky. If not you will have to pay $100 for the update. It is definitely a better receiver with the Dynamic EQ/Dynamic Volume features.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16652006
> 
> 
> Yeah my firmware is 1.97 so no feature pack. Guess I'm going to have to call them....I can't really see having to pay $100 for an update to a brand new unit though.



Looks like Denon axed our beloved date hack










Try arguing that the Denon's website includes "Audyssey Dynamic Volume" in the 3808's specs and that the web page for the feature package upgrade states "Buy a new Denon Receiver...today and receive a free feature package...." (Yeah, elsewhere on the page and in smaller font it does say that the offer ends on April 30th, but to me the first thing you see is the "buy it today" come-on...).


----------



## PioBeer

I am thinking about getting the 3808 and I have a few questions that are related to music listening.

1. How 'musical' do you consider this AVR? Does the pure direct mode satisfy in that department?

2. Can you set up the bass management to work in pure direct mode?

3. Anyone have any issues with the bass management settings on this unit? Does it let you pick what frequency to cut off at?

4. What exactly does the AL24 processing do? Is it something that comes on automatically or do you have to select it? Is that a worthwhile feature?

5. How is would you compare the build quality to onkyo, yamaha...?

6. how robust is the power supply? Is it as good as a toroidal unit? (can you have these upgraded to a toroidal power supply for additional cost?)


Thanks!


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grunt11* /forum/post/16649918
> 
> 
> 
> So as HDTVChallenged suggested I would just go with what you think sounds the best.
> 
> 
> Dean



Odd ... I don't remember "saying" anything like that.


My point was that expecting Audyssey to come up with *a* meaningful SW distance when you have multiple subs spread out all across the room, may be expecting a bit much. ... Maybe the Pro version ...


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16652020
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem today, very annoying. Yesterday the 3808 worked fine on the network but today it couldn't get an IP address and wouldn't even work when I set static info.



Read the fine print. Make sure you turn off VPN and UPnP.


----------



## grunt11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Odd ... I don't remember "saying" anything like that.
> 
> 
> My point was that expecting Audyssey to come up with *a* meaningful SW distance when you have multiple subs spread out all across the room, may be expecting a bit much. ... Maybe the Pro version ...



When you said that it was probably a crap shoot and to take your best guess I assumed you were suggesting he would be better off going by ear than relaying on his auto setup. Sorry for reading into what you said and misinterpreting you.


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16652020
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem today, very annoying. Yesterday the 3808 worked fine on the network but today it couldn't get an IP address and wouldn't even work when I set static info. I finally had to unplug the switch and plug in the Denon directly to the wall, it got an IP address, and then I switched the cable back to the switch and it is working. I couldn't even connect to the unit over the web though so I'm not sure whether it's the same problem or not. I'm not sure what's going to happen next time it needs to get an IP, since I still have no idea what the problem was. It's streaming radio right now though...



I've posted on this issue in another forum, related to the Logitech Duet accessing Internet radio directly (as opposed to thru your PC). Exact same situation- when you connect via a Netgear Switch/Bridge it is off-and-on, but when you connect directly to the router it works fine.


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16652437
> 
> 
> Read the fine print. Make sure you turn off VPN and UPnP.



on the router or the bridge? i'm using a pure (Netgear) switch and i don't believe it is configurable at all.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/16449915
> 
> 
> After a year of trying to figure this out by reading online, I gave up.
> 
> 
> My second Denon AVR is powering the zone 2 distributed audio, and it was affected by the 3808 remote. Since I use in-wall VC's to control volume for the DA, and I never have a need to adjust the AVR volume, I just put a piece of black electrical tape over the 2nd AVR's IR receiver. Problem solved, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do end up figuring this out, I'd be interested to see how it's done.


*Holy crap, I finally got it!* I was messing with this again tonight, and miraculously I finally got my remote ID 2 set correctly.


Unfortunately, there was no simple "oh duh" that fixed it. The instructions on page 62 of the manual are sort of correct, but remote seems very finicky.


I can provide a few tips though:
Wait about 1/2 second between _each_ keypress mentioned in the manual: not much more, and not much less.
It seems like it's not good enough to already be in Amp mode to change the amp's remote ID; pressing the Amp button is actually a necessary step in the process (or at least, it helped me).
When entering the code itself, if the "signal transmission indicator" is going all the way from the bottom to the top, it's not working; start over. If it's blinking once at the top for each keypress, it's finally working!


So, to be as clear as can be, here's how to do just the Amp part (the others are similar):
Press *Amp*, then wait about 1/2 sec. (On this step, it seems you can wait a little longer and it still works.)
Press and hold *RC Setup* until it flashes twice, then wait about 1/2 sec.
Press *8*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
Press *2*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
Press *0*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
Press *0*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
Press *1*. _(It should flash twice, at the top only.)_


Likewise, set the following: TU DEV1 52795, TU DEV2 52812, iPod 72816, NET/DTU 62837. Refer to page 62 of the manual if you want ID 3 or 4.


A couple other codes I found by trying the codes in the manual (which definitely need to be better labelled):
Samsung LN-T4671F: TV 10060
Samsung BD-UP5000: DVD 30199


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16652437
> 
> 
> Read the fine print. Make sure you turn off VPN and UPnP.



I'm using a straightforward Linksys switch (EZXS55W), and an Airport Express and Airport Extreme, which don't have UPnP, and I don't use VPN either. Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16652682
> 
> 
> I'm using a straightforward Linksys switch (EZXS55W), and an Airport Express and Airport Extreme, which don't have UPnP, and I don't use VPN either. Thanks for trying to help though.



my problem is almost certainly my (FiOS) router's (tiny) NAT table filling up and there being a problem assigning a new IP address to the device. i've adjusted my router's settings to have addresses held for 1 week (as opposed to 1 day) to see if this helps.


----------



## nepod90

Thanks for the quick response! to clarify, it sounds like the issue liew with the netgear bridge. is it just spotty reception or what? any other solutions? i thought i saw something on the linksys gaming router...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16652724
> 
> 
> my problem is almost certainly my (FiOS) router's (tiny) NAT table filling up and there being a problem assigning a new IP address to the device. i've adjusted my router's settings to have addresses held for 1 week (as opposed to 1 day) to see if this helps.



Never had any problem with mine. I can be running multiple Torrents for a long time, gaming on several 360s and also downloading 1TB to 2TB a month. I never need to reboot my Actiontec or the Dlink Router I have behind it.(unless I want to change my IP address on the Actiontec)


----------



## mastermaybe

Hey guys,


I'm rather certan the answer to this question is "yes", but I'm at work and want to jump on a pair of surround speakers on c-list to move from a 5.1 to a 7.1.


Anyways, I can "wire-up" a 7.1 sys in main room, keep my 2nd zones connected and just switch my amp config in the GUI everytime I want to use my 2nd zone speakers (which is fairly infrequent), correct?


I mean all that's required would be terminals for the 2nd zone and the surround BACK's, correct? Just can't remember if there's a set for each. Again, I realize I can't run them all simultaneously, but just hoping Denon would think about folks like me who'd want to run a sys like this.



Man, I hope so!


EDIT: just d-loaded the manual at it appears it can't







. Looks like the surround back and zone 2 are the identical terminals. So, it appears the only way to accomplish this would be to integrate a speaker switch (for the surround backs and the 2nd zoners), OR "pre-out" zone 2 to another 2 amp, heh?


I know the bizarre surround A's and B's are just for people who have 2 sets of surrounds that they switch back and forth for music and movies, right?


This really sucks- an extra pair of terminals for a set-up likely NO ONE ever uses, but the inability to configure a 7.1 sys with a zone 2.



BTW, I'm already using Zone 3 for some outside speakers.


thanks,

James


----------



## Browninggold

I have been searching but cannot find the info. I have seen it before, but cannot remember where. How many watts per channel does the 3808 have when all channels are driven? Just wondering because I am close at purchasing a Emotiva XPA-3 to drive my 3 Aperion 6T Towers in front and letting the 3808 handle the 4 surrounds. Thanks-Browning


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16652561
> 
> 
> on the router or the bridge?



Yes ... everywhere it might be turned on.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16653490
> 
> 
> EDIT: just d-loaded the manual at it appears it can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looks like the surround back and zone 2 are the identical terminals. So, it appears the only way to accomplish this would be to integrate a speaker switch (for the surround backs and the 2nd zoners), OR "pre-out" zone 2 to another 2 amp, heh?



just get a cheap 2-ch amp for Zone 2, how much power do you need? I bet you can find one for $50 on craiglist or ebay.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browninggold* /forum/post/16653918
> 
> 
> I have been searching but cannot find the info. I have seen it before, but cannot remember where. How many watts per channel does the 3808 have when all channels are driven? Just wondering because I am close at purchasing a Emotiva XPA-3 to drive my 3 Aperion 6T Towers in front and letting the 3808 handle the 4 surrounds. Thanks-Browning



Here is the bench test:
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html 


Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 118.9 watts

1 percent distortion at 138.0 watts


All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 113.5 watts

1 percent distortion at 130.7 watts


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PioBeer* /forum/post/16652386
> 
> 
> 2. Can you set up the bass management to work in pure direct mode?
> 
> 3. Anyone have any issues with the bass management settings on this unit? Does it let you pick what frequency to cut off at?
> 
> 4. What exactly does the AL24 processing do? Is it something that comes on automatically or do you have to select it? Is that a worthwhile feature?



can't answer your other questions as I don't own the 3808CI and they are largely subjective... but:


2. not really, the only thing you can do in "DIRECT" modes is tell the subwoofer to play "double bass", but all speakers will be treated as "large" and sent a full-range signal


3. you can choose crossovers independently by speaker type (front, center, surr, surr.back)


4. AL24 is an upsampling process which (I believe) takes any PCM signal up to 192kHz/24 before going to the DAC's (which are also 192/24 of course). It theoretically "smooths" the signal for better analog waveform reproduction. In my experience (on the 3803 when I had it) it yields a more transparent, detailed sound with music listening.


There is no setting to turn it on, it comes on automatically with any PCM input signal (2ch or multich).


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16652006
> 
> 
> On another note, my plasma is an EDTV and has no HDMI port. I have the Denon connected to the TV via component cables. I hooked up my Xbox 360 to the Denon via HDMI and got no picture or sound....are you not able to use the HDMI ports at all over component?



To answer my own question, no you cannot use the HDMI inputs for video at all if you are going to your TV via component, according to the mind numbing chart in the manual.


Which to me is pretty annoying, I don't see why they can't at least send a digital pass through over component for monitors that can handle it.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16654531
> 
> 
> just get a cheap 2-ch amp for Zone 2, how much power do you need? I bet you can find one for $50 on craiglist or ebay.
> 
> 
> Right. I mentioned this, just wanted to know if someone was aware of another option besides this or a speaker switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bench test:
> http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html
> 
> 
> Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 
> 0.1 percent distortion at 118.9 watts
> 
> 1 percent distortion at 138.0 watts
> 
> 
> All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 
> 0.1 percent distortion at 113.5 watts
> 
> 1 percent distortion at 130.7 watts



Bit disappointing really when you consider Denon states:



Power Output; Watts Per Channel 130


All Channels Driven @ 0.05 THD


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Which to me is pretty annoying, I don't see why they can't at least send a digital pass through over component for monitors that can handle it.



say thank you to digital copyright management. don't blame Denon, it works like that on EVERY receiver, I don't know of any AVR which will "downconvert" HDMI video.


just go component in/out for your 360, easy enough. either way you are only viewing it on a 480p set so why would you care about any (theoretical) PQ differences between HDMI vs component?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16655175
> 
> 
> Bit disappointing really when you consider Denon states:
> 
> 
> 
> Power Output; Watts Per Channel 130
> 
> 
> All Channels Driven @ 0.05 THD



REALLY??? Have you ever looked at receiver bench tests? The fact that they even come close to their ratings with 7 channels driven is actually IMPRESSIVE, not disappointing. Go read some other reviews and see how many receivers can actually put out 100W/ch+ with 7 channels driven, once you get some context you will change your mind.


If you actually look at the specs page in the manual, Denon quotes their power ratings with 2-channels driven. They handily meet those specs, from the review:



> Quote:
> This graph shows that the AVR-3808CI's left channel, from CD input to speaker output with two channels driving 8-ohm loads, reaches *0.1 percent distortion at 186.7 watts* and 1 percent distortion at 210.9 watts.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655194
> 
> 
> say thank you to digital copyright management. don't blame Denon, it works like that on EVERY receiver, I don't know of any AVR which will "downconvert" HDMI video.



It's not really downconverting though, it would just be a pass through. I don't really see how this helps with any kind of copy protection but I realize that's a whole other conversation...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655194
> 
> 
> just go component in/out for your 360, easy enough. either way you are only viewing it on a 480p set so why would you care about any (theoretical) PQ differences between HDMI vs component?



PQ differences between HDMI vs. component? I'm not even convinced there are any, which makes the copy protection thing even more absurd. In my opinion an Xbox hooked up over VGA looks great and I'm not convinced HDMI would look any better than that. Maybe component isn't quite as good but VGA is impressive.


However there are four HDMI inputs on the 3808 and I would like to be able to use them without having to buy a new TV. Especially since there are only three optical inputs, which is no better than the AVR-2800 I upgraded from and not adequate for my needs. (I don't count the front one since I'm not willing to have a permanent wire hanging off of the front of my receiver).


I know I can buy an HDMI -> DVI cable to the TV but it's not clear to me in which situations that will not work.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> It's not really downconverting though, it would just be a pass through. I don't really see how this helps with any kind of copy protection but I realize that's a whole other conversation...



it most certainly IS downconverting. you are taking the digital video signal and it must be CONVERTED to analog video format.


the point of these HDCP restrictions is that, if you connect to another HDMI device, the video will NOT go through unless there is a successful "handshake" indicating that both devices support copy protection. e.g. you couldn't just hook up your Blu-Ray player up to a computer or DVD recorder and make hi-rez copies of the movies for illegal sale.


If you could take a 1080p HDMI input and output it at 1080p component, you could easily pirate Blu-Rays since there is no copy protection on analog video.


I'm not saying it's a GOOD thing, I'm just sayin' that's how it is!




> Quote:
> PQ differences between HDMI vs. component? I'm not even convinced there are any



that's exactly my point -- even with a 1080p TV you wouldn't lose much PQ with component so why are you worried about it with an EDTV? just use component video for your 360.


you can probably go HDMI/DVI out to the TV, although this has been known to be funky.


also, the 3808CI has SIX digital audio inputs on the back, those coax inputs are just as good as the optical (and you can buy a cheap converter if your devices only allow optical out and not coax). that should be more than sufficient for your needs.


Also, for devices that output HDMI audio + component video simultaneously, you can still use component video + HDMI audio (for example you could do this so that you are getting lossless audio from the BDP but passing the video via component so it is compatible with your TV).




> Quote:
> However there are four HDMI inputs on the 3808 and I would like to be able to use them without having to buy a new TV.



if your expectations are that modern receives are going to be accommodating for older, non-HDMI displays, I'm sorry to say that you will be disappointed.


You may want to try out the HDMI/DVI cable, or there are aftermarket devices (like HDFury) which will downconvert HDMI to component video.


----------



## mastermaybe




batpig said:


> REALLY??? Have you ever looked at receiver bench tests? The fact that they even come close to their ratings with 7 channels driven is actually IMPRESSIVE, not disappointing. Go read some other reviews and see how many receivers can actually put out 100W/ch+ with 7 channels driven, once you get some context you will change your mind."
> 
> 
> Yes, I've seen dozens of receiver and amplifier "bench tests".
> 
> Importantly though, I'm not concerend in the least about "how many receivers are out there that produce 100 watts per channel with 7 channels driven". Who is anyway? Any dolt knows that 20-30 WPC is nearly negligible in real-world SPL output. I'm more concerned with validity in ratings. Virtually every A/V receiver manu around produces at least 2 units in this power output range, and since the 3808 was a $1600 unit, it should be expected to perform in the upper-third of the Denon range because, well, it IS in their upper third.
> 
> 
> Here's some context for you anyway, though:
> 
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...11/index2.html
> 
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...ra/index2.html
> 
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/rec...nce-page2.html
> 
> 
> So much for changing my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next:
> 
> 
> "If you actually look at the specs page in the manual, Denon quotes their power ratings with 2-channels driven. They handily meet those specs, from the review:"
> 
> 
> To follow, page 86 of the Denon 3808 user manual:
> 
> 
> Audio section
> 
> • Power amplifier
> 
> Rated output: Front:
> 
> 130 W + 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)
> 
> 160 W + 160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)
> 
> Center:
> 
> 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)
> 
> 160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)
> 
> Surround (A + B):
> 
> 130 W + 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)
> 
> 160 W + 160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)
> 
> Surround back:
> 
> 130 W + 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)
> 
> 160 W + 160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)
> 
> 
> These figures are reiterated AGAIN on their product website spec page where they state the 3808 is rated at 130 WPC all channels driven, at .005 THD. The HT bench results were 113 WPC with all channels driven @ .1 THD, not .005- that's rather significant. You can bet the ouptut at the rated .005 THD is really closer to 100 WPC (or less).
> 
> 
> Now of course NOTHING above indicates these ratings are for stereo (2 ch) operation. Quite to the contrary, it seems rather obvious they're speaking to surround operation. Now, seeing I didn't go through the entire manual, if it states otherwise somewhere else, just chalk that up to another error that doesn't exist in the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> There, I checked the "specs page". Perhaps you have a different manual?
> 
> 
> For someone who lambasts others for their lack of carefulness in reading the manual, there you go.
> 
> 
> I don't know your history, but it appears your Denon pom-poms are working overtime.
> 
> 
> Hell, I love this unit, but it has its flaws like every other piece of technology I own.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> 
> James


----------



## batpig

anyone who knows my post history knows that I am not a Denon "fanboy". I am constantly recommending non-Denon products in AVR threads.


yes, that is the specs page I am referring to. To me, that clearly indicates they are rating them independently, not with ALL channels driven. Otherwise why would they quote them (Front vs Center vs Surr etc) separately?


But AVR manufacturers are notoriously inconsistent with their ratings nomenclature.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16655589
> 
> 
> Here's some context for you anyway, though:
> 
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...11/index2.html
> 
> http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...ra/index2.html
> 
> http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/rec...nce-page2.html
> 
> 
> So much for changing my mind.



If you're going to get snippy with the rolleyes and try and show people up, at least provide comparable units. The Z11 is a $5500 msrp unit and the DTR 8.8 is a $2400 mrsp unit. The 875 is definitely comparable but Sound & Vision doesn't use the same methodology as HTMag/UltimateAVMag (compare the RX-V3900 numbers for example).


If you want some legitimate comparables, compare the Z11 to the Denon 5308CI:
http://www.hometheatermag.com/receiv...11/index2.html 
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/808denr/index3.html 


Or the DTR 8.8 to the 4308CI:
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...ra/index2.html 
http://www.ultimateavmag.com/avrecei...08/index7.html 


If you want to compare the 3808CI, look at better price comparables like the RX-V3900, Marantz 8002, Pio SC-05 (just to name a few I found at HTMag / Ultimate AVMag):
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...er/index3.html 
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...02/index2.html 
http://www.ultimateavmag.com/avrecei...er/index7.html 


The Denons are basically right in line with other receivers in each respective price range.




> Quote:
> just chalk that up to another error that doesn't exist in the manual



Don't get snippy because you couldn't understand the freaking chart. The manual was CORRECT and you were WRONG so it makes you look pretty foolish to roll your eyes at me.


Apparently you have some grudge against me, but my only point was that, if you compare the bench tests to those of comparably priced units, they are not in any way "disappointing" and are instead right in line with what you would expect given the price range and specs.


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16654590
> 
> 
> 3. you can choose crossovers independently by speaker type (front, center, surr, surr.back)



I still can't figure out how to do this. I see the page in the manual but can't get it to come up in this detail.


----------



## batpig

you have to keep scrolling left/right until you hit "Advanced" as the crossover frequency, then each of the individual speakers will appear down below.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655519
> 
> 
> it most certainly IS downconverting. you are taking the digital video signal and it must be CONVERTED to analog video format.



Hmm semantics I guess. To me 'downconversion' refers to the resolution being scaled downwards, not simply converting digital to analog. Of course I come more from an audio background than video....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655519
> 
> 
> the point of these HDCP restrictions is that, if you connect to another HDMI device, the video will NOT go through unless there is a successful "handshake" indicating that both devices support copy protection. e.g. you couldn't just hook up your Blu-Ray player up to a computer or DVD recorder and make hi-rez copies of the movies for illegal sale.
> 
> 
> If you could take a 1080p HDMI input and output it at 1080p component, you could easily pirate Blu-Rays since there is no copy protection on analog video.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it's a GOOD thing, I'm just sayin' that's how it is!



Always great when copy protection hurts the paying customers the most











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655519
> 
> 
> that's exactly my point -- even with a 1080p TV you wouldn't lose much PQ with component so why are you worried about it with an EDTV? just use component video for your 360.



Yeah PQ is not my concern with HDMI, I am satisfied with the PQ of VGA but not so much with the lame optical output on the Xbox video cable...plus it would have been nice to have access to the Denon GUI. I also already have three devices hooked up using component.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655519
> 
> 
> also, the 3808CI has SIX digital audio inputs on the back, those coax inputs are just as good as the optical (and you can buy a cheap converter if your devices only allow optical out and not coax). that should be more than sufficient for your needs.



Hm maybe I will get a converter as a last resort, I was hoping for an elegant solution with the one HDMI cable I guess that's not going to happen.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655519
> 
> 
> Also, for devices that output HDMI audio + component video simultaneously, you can still use component video + HDMI audio (for example you could do this so that you are getting lossless audio from the BDP but passing the video via component so it is compatible with your TV).



Unfortunately you can't use both on the Xbox 360 at once, the ports are too close to each other.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655519
> 
> 
> if your expectations are that modern receives are going to be accommodating for older, non-HDMI displays, I'm sorry to say that you will be disappointed.
> 
> 
> You may want to try out the HDMI/DVI cable, or there are aftermarket devices (like HDFury) which will downconvert HDMI to component video.



Well eventually I will get a new screen when I figure out what to get. Just trying to get things set up as well as possible for now since I just got the 3808.


Thanks for your responses Batpig.


----------



## mastermaybe

there are a number of comparatively priced ($1250-$1750) A/V receivers that output a "real" 100 WPC X 7. I kinda like my Onkyo 876 that I bought for $700 that does, namely.


I didn't chase down anything other than the first 3 units that popped up for Integra, Onkyo, and Yamaha, respectively, so take that however you wish.


Further, I've already admitted my hasty mistake in regards to the codec table. Has nothing to do with other errors I've noticed in Denon literture- some of which have been noted multiple times in this 1o billion post thread.


As for the ratings, I'll agree with you that power ratings are notoriously questionable in regards to nearly all manu's. Just the fact that they list them consecutively on that page, when you know full-well that "just" the center, or surrounds would never be run independently goes to show that.



No grudge at all- I prolly took your initial response as a bit smug, is all.


respectfully,

James


----------



## batpig

cool then







no hard feelings. apologies if my tone was a little excessive...


all I was saying was that the 3808CI performs pretty much in line with what you would expect for the ratings / price range. Putting out a "true" 110W+/ch with 7 channels driven in a bench test is pretty good these days for a sub-$2000 msrp receiver....


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655886
> 
> 
> cool then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no hard feelings. apologies if my tone was a little excessive...
> 
> 
> all I was saying was that the 3808CI performs pretty much in line with what you would expect for the ratings / price range. Putting out a "true" 110W+/ch with 7 channels driven in a bench test is pretty good these days for a sub-$2000 msrp receiver....



Agreed. Hey, I DID afterall buy the damn thing!!










later!


James


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16654590
> 
> 
> can't answer your other questions as I don't own the 3808CI and they are largely subjective...
> 
> 4. AL24 is an upsampling process which (I believe) takes any PCM signal up to 192kHz/24 before going to the DAC's (which are also 192/24 of course). It theoretically "smooths" the signal for better analog waveform reproduction. In my experience (on the 3803 when I had it) it yields a more transparent, detailed sound with music listening.
> 
> 
> There is no setting to turn it on, it comes on automatically with any PCM input signal (2ch or multich).



From memory it also comes on when playing analogue vinyl records.


Blairy


EDIT:

Clearly my memory is wrong, apologies for any confusion caused.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16654531
> 
> 
> just get a cheap 2-ch amp for Zone 2, how much power do you need? I bet you can find one for $50 on craiglist or ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the bench test:
> http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html
> 
> 
> Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 
> 0.1 percent distortion at 118.9 watts
> 
> 1 percent distortion at 138.0 watts
> 
> 
> All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:
> 
> 0.1 percent distortion at 113.5 watts
> 
> 1 percent distortion at 130.7 watts



Which of course reminds me of my trusty old (vintage) Sansui 2CH amp...AU417, purchased in 1980. Rated at 65watts RMS per channel. Bench tested by Australia HiFi at 110watts RMS per channel...and wow is it loud.


Currently being used by son...bloody doof doof music










blairy


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I just started having troubles getting the web interface to work right with my 3808. I was using FW 1.95 without and problem and for whatever reason I went to go listen to some music and could not get the Denon to play it through the web interface. I tried a couple of thing including resetting the receiver and re allowing it through Windows Media Player. After fiddling with that for a bit I decided to update to fw 1.97 and that did not seem to help things at either. It seems my main problem right now is that if I power down the receiver then turn it back on I can get it to allow me to browse my music on the web interface. After I select a song I can no longer go back and try and pick something else out. Once it starts playing the song it will then just stall out and not allow me to go back to a different directory. It does keep playing the songs that were in the folder though. I am suspecting it is something on my PC interfering with it. Any ideas on what I should try?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/16658349
> 
> 
> I just started having troubles getting the web interface to work right with my 3808. I was using FW 1.95 without and problem and for whatever reason I went to go listen to some music and could not get the Denon to play it through the web interface. I tried a couple of thing including resetting the receiver and re allowing it through Windows Media Player. After fiddling with that for a bit I decided to update to fw 1.97 and that did not seem to help things at either. It seems my main problem right now is that if I power down the receiver then turn it back on I can get it to allow me to browse my music on the web interface. After I select a song I can no longer go back and try and pick something else out. Once it starts playing the song it will then just stall out and not allow me to go back to a different directory. It does keep playing the songs that were in the folder though. I am suspecting it is something on my PC interfering with it. Any ideas on what I should try?



Maybe check your web browser security settings.


To narrow down the problem have you tried Command3808 to play music? Does it work ok using Command3808?


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

haven't tried command3808. Will have to look into that later tonight.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Holy Crap how did I live without that program? That is so much faster then the web browser. Thanks Captavs for turning me to that. I was able to get it to work. I think part of my problem was that I went from router when I was doing the FW upgrade which gave it the receiver a different IP then when I plugged it into my Buffalo Ethernet converter (Wireless) after the FW upgrade. I think the IP address was conflicting, but working strange enough.


----------



## WiWavelength




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16654590
> 
> 
> 4. AL24 is an upsampling process which (I believe) takes any PCM signal up to 192kHz/24 before going to the DAC's (which are also 192/24 of course). It theoretically "smooths" the signal for better analog waveform reproduction. In my experience (on the 3803 when I had it) it yields a more transparent, detailed sound with music listening.



AL24 Processing Plus is ostensibly only a resolution (i.e. bit depth) enhancement process. It accepts 16 bit or 20 bit LPCM and outputs 24 bit LPCM (w/ no change to the incoming sample rate). Advanced AL24 Processing is both a resolution enhancement process and an upsampling process. It accepts 16 bit or 20 bit LPCM and outputs 24 bit 192 kHz LPCM.


The 3808CI provides only AL24 Processing Plus for only L & R channels.


AJ


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiWavelength* /forum/post/16659501
> 
> 
> The 3808CI provides only AL24 Processing Plus for only L & R channels.



Wrong ... It works on front L/R, Center, Surround L/R and SW.


Source: The very last sentence on p74 of the User's Manual.


----------



## WiWavelength




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16659534
> 
> 
> Wrong ... It works on front L/R, Center, Surround L/R and SW.
> 
> 
> Source: The very last sentence on p74 of the User's Manual.



Nice try, but wrong. AL24 Processing Plus, as I said, is so equipped for only L & R channels. Check the specs:


"AL24 Processing - All Channels AL24+ FL/FR"


Source: Denon USA AVR-3808CI Detailed Specifications

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp 


If you disagree, take it up w/ Denon.


AJ


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiWavelength* /forum/post/16659580
> 
> 
> If you disagree, take it up w/ Denon.
> 
> 
> AJ



Dude, I'm just telling you what the owner's manual says ... you can believe which ever version you want ... just don't repeat suspect information as "fact."


----------



## WiWavelength




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16659619
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm just telling you what the owner's manual says ... you can believe which ever [_sic_] version you want ... just don't repeat suspect information as "fact."



Follow your own advice, _dude_.


AJ


----------



## blairy

I've recently started noticing a click or pop between songs when playing music over my ethernet connection. I also seem to get this when playing over ethernet thru PS3.


My files were ripped as wav lossless files using WMP.


Anybody got any clues as to what causes the pop and how I might get rid of it?


Thanks


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16655789
> 
> 
> you have to keep scrolling left/right until you hit "Advanced" as the crossover frequency, then each of the individual speakers will appear down below.



thanks. also, how do i set inidividual volume levels without going thru audyssey? i can't find the dB settings.


----------



## benchmarkjoe

Just bought a new AVR-3808 from ebay. Anyone has any idea that this will still be warranty from Denon if I register?

Thanks advance


----------



## tater911

Hey everyone!


I have a question, which I think I already know the answer to, but thought I would ask anyway.


I am currently running a 5.1 setup with my Zone 3 speakers outside. I am not using a preamp, just the amp assign and the speakers on the far right terminals. Is there a way to have 6.1 inside and still use my other zone as it is. If the receiver will not do this, is there any kind of kluge that will work, eg. just attaching the the extra speaker for the 6.1 to the same terminal on top of the wire for the other. I would not ever be using the two at the same time, at least not in 6.1. Could I just switch it to 5.1 when I want music outside and then turn off zone 3 and turn it back to 6.1 when I want to have that inside.


Also, am I really going to notice a huge difference with 6.1. I guess by that I am asking is it worth doing. I have kind of a weird room set up and thought the 6.1 might add a little to it.


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benchmarkjoe* /forum/post/16660547
> 
> 
> Just bought a new AVR-3808 from ebay. Anyone has any idea that this will still be warranty from Denon if I register?
> 
> Thanks advance



Yes - Amazon is listed as an authorized dealer on Denon's website.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16661127
> 
> 
> Yes - Amazon is listed as an authorized dealer on Denon's website.



Except he said he bought it from Ebay. Denon only provides warranties when purchased from an authorized dealer.


----------



## cjv123

"pretty please, with sugar on it" someone point me to how to manually adjust speaker output by individual speaker without running audyssey at all.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/16661168
> 
> 
> Except he said he bought it from Ebay. Denon only provides warranties when purchased from an authorized dealer.



However, the warranty may be transferable if it was originally purchased from an authorized dealer.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16661183
> 
> 
> "pretty please, with sugar on it" someone point me to how to manually adjust speaker output by individual speaker without running audyssey at all.



Press the button in the center of the remote. The OSD will show each speaker, and you can move up and down to select one, and left and right to increase or decrease that speaker's volume.


----------



## benchmarkjoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16661373
> 
> 
> However, the warranty may be transferable if it was originally purchased from an authorized dealer.



Thanks you all to help me to get the answer. This item is still brand new inbox, but that was the gift and no receipt from the selller.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiWavelength* /forum/post/16659580
> 
> 
> Nice try, but wrong. AL24 Processing Plus, as I said, is so equipped for only L & R channels. Check the specs:
> 
> 
> "AL24 Processing - All Channels AL24+ FL/FR"
> 
> 
> Source: Denon USA AVR-3808CI Detailed Specifications
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp
> 
> 
> If you disagree, take it up w/ Denon.
> 
> 
> AJ



AJ - it's pretty difficult to discern the exact level out "AL24" processing on each receiver as Denon is not at all consistent with their spec sheets and manuals. I'm not sure why you think the specs on the website are more or less accurate than the quote in the manual. The only thing you have shown with that link is that, at best, there is contradictory information.


I honestly don't know which one is correct, but I don't think it's a clear-cut case either way.


Out of curiosity, where did you get that info about "AL24 Plus" versus "Advanced AL24"? It's very hard to dig up good info on Denon's proprietary stuff.


EDIT: BTW - I do tend to agree with you, as the online spec sheet where it lists "AL24+ FL/FR" is consistent for 2808CI, 2809CI, 3808CI. And, if you look at the front photo of the 4308CI, it says "Advanced AL24 Processing: Multi Channel" on the top whereas on the 3808CI it just says "AL24 Plus" with no reference to "Multi Channel".


What's interesting is that the verbage from the manual (pointed out by HDTVChallenged) indicating that it is equipped for all channels is IDENTICAL on the manuals of 3806, 2808CI, 2809CI, and 3808CI -- all the way down to the typo "foe" instead of "for"!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16661183
> 
> 
> "pretty please, with sugar on it" someone point me to how to manually adjust speaker output by individual speaker without running audyssey at all.



this is like question #4 in my FAQ:
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16662047
> 
> 
> this is like question #4 in my FAQ:
> http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html



thanks so much. i now have it perfect!


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16655790
> 
> 
> Always great when copy protection hurts the paying customers the most



This is true of every DRM scheme ever invented. The pirates hack their way around it, while the honest customers get stuck with awkward restrictions. I've never seen a DRM scheme that didn't end up this way.


What's worse is, the industry just doesn't get it; they continue to push out more and more restrictive DRM, the pirates keep breaking it, and only the paying customers get screwed.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WiWavelength* /forum/post/16659580
> 
> 
> Nice try, but wrong. AL24 Processing Plus, as I said, is so equipped for only L & R channels. Check the specs:
> 
> 
> "AL24 Processing - All Channels AL24+ FL/FR"
> 
> 
> Source: Denon USA AVR-3808CI Detailed Specifications
> 
> http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp




When I saw that the first thing I thought was what does 'All Channels' mean in this context?

Maybe it is actually two pieces of info which is formatted incorrectly, i.e.


AL24 Processing - All Channels

AL24+ - FL/FR


It's kind of bizarre that we should have to guess at something like this









Doesn't Denon have anyone who posts here?


----------



## aaronwt

the 3808 has AL24 processing on all channels except the FL and FR which have AL24+ processing. This was a step down from the 3806 which had AL24+ on all channels. This is what Denon told me when I was researhing my 3808 purchase 1.5 years ago.


That was one reason I considered the 4308 since it had Advanced Al24 on all channels, but it wasn't worth the price difference to me at the time since it had the same DACs as the 3808 and I didn't need HD radio, wifi, or two HDMI outputs.

although if I had it over again I would get it. i was looking around BestBuy for a 4308 this past weekend but the four near me I checked were all out. They had 48 months no interest so if I could have found one for $1400 or $1500 on sale I would have picked one up to replace my 3808. Since over four years it wouldn't have cost too much per month.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16662014
> 
> 
> AJ - it's pretty difficult to discern the exact level out "AL24" processing on each receiver as Denon is not at all consistent with their spec sheets and manuals. I'm not sure why you think the specs on the website are more or less accurate than the quote in the manual. The only thing you have shown with that link is that, at best, there is contradictory information.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know which one is correct, but I don't think it's a clear-cut case either way.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you get that info about "AL24 Plus" versus "Advanced AL24"? It's very hard to dig up good info on Denon's proprietary stuff.
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW - I do tend to agree with you, as the online spec sheet where it lists "AL24+ FL/FR" is consistent for 2808CI, 2809CI, 3808CI. And, if you look at the front photo of the 4308CI, it says "Advanced AL24 Processing: Multi Channel" on the top whereas on the 3808CI it just says "AL24 Plus" with no reference to "Multi Channel".
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that the verbage from the manual (pointed out by HDTVChallenged) indicating that it is equipped for all channels is IDENTICAL on the manuals of 3806, 2808CI, 2809CI, and 3808CI -- all the way down to the typo "foe" instead of "for"!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16663899
> 
> 
> the 3808 has AL24 processing on all channels except the FL and FR which have AL24+ processing. This was a step down from the 3806 which had AL24+ on all channels. This is what Denon told me when I was researhing my 3808 purchase 1.5 years ago.



interesting. That would make sense in a way; from what I understand the only difference between AL24 and AL24+ is that the "Plus" version has been updated to handle the new higher sampling frequencies (e.g. 192kHz) in modern hi-rez soundtracks. This is what it says in the literature:


"DENON has further developed its proprietary AL24 Processing, an analog waveform reproduction technology, to support the 192 kHz sampling frequency of DVD-Audio"


If that's the only difference, AL24+ isn't really needed on the other channels, as how much multichannel material is there at 192 khZ?


I'm really curious where the info about Advanced AL24 vs AL24 Plus came from, it would be awesome if there was a whitepaper or something out there that we could dig into.


----------



## HDMI_13

Some details about AL24 processing.


Source :
http://www.audioproducts.com.au/down...enon/alpha.pdf 

 

alpha.pdf 410.9794921875k . file


----------



## batpig

Thanks. That supports the idea that the only difference between AL24 and AL24+ is that the "plus" version supports the 192kHz sample freq. So, it shouldn't really be considered a "limitation" on the 3808CI unless you happen to have a multichannel disc with 192kHz MPCM.


On the other hand, "Advanced AL24" looks to be an overall superior technology.


I would love to get confirmation of exactly which receivers that sport "AL24 Plus" actually have AL24 on all channels. As I noted above, the 2808/988, 2809/989, and 3808 models all have the same potential conflict between the online specs (AL24+ FL/FR only) and the manuals (which state that it is on all channels).


As porieux pointed out, it is possible that there is AL24+ on the front left/right channels and regular AL24 on the other channels, which would resolve the contradiction (and is corroborated by aaronwt's anecdote as well).


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/16661168
> 
> 
> Except he said he bought it from Ebay. Denon only provides warranties when purchased from an authorized dealer.



Oops - never mind (how'd I get Amazon from Ebay - guess its time for an eye exam)


----------



## WiWavelength




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16662014
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you get that info about "AL24 Plus" versus "Advanced AL24"? It's very hard to dig up good info on Denon's proprietary stuff.



My sources are image linked pop up windows on the Denon web site:



> Quote:
> ALPHA processing is the world's first technical formula for reproducing an analog waveform from the reproduction of 16-bit data in 20-bit quality. The ALPHA processor interpolates the digital data recorded on a CD and reproduces it in a waveform that is very close to the way these musical signals would look in a natural analog waveform.





> Quote:
> AL24 Processing is a newly developed technology that reduces quantization distortion and represents the ultimate analog waveform reproduction that is designed to support the higher numbers of bits and higher sampling rate of next-generation media. It senses the nature of the digital data being input and interpolates the data so that it faithfully replicates the original analog waveform.





> Quote:
> Denon has further developed its proprietary AL24 Processing, an analog waveform reproduction technology, to support the 192-kHz sampling frequency of DVD-Audio. This new technology thoroughly suppresses quantization noise with D/A conversion of LPCM signals to reproduce the low-level signals with optimum clarity that brings out all the delicate nuances of the music. For additional information, visit the Denon Tech Showcase.





> Quote:
> The acclaimed Advanced AL24 DSP processing improves the fidelity of high resolution stereo PCM sources such as CD and DVD (up to 192kHz sampling frequencies). Through sophisticated DSP processing algorithms, it improves low level detail and enhances fidelity by up-sampling and adaptive filtering techniques. Advanced AL24 also provides increased dynamic range and spatial information, bringing out all the nuances with optimum clarity and natural fidelity. For additional information, visit the Denon Tech Showcase.





> Quote:
> In addition to the existing AL24 Processing Plus bit expansion technology, DENON has also developed Advanced AL24 Processing that dramatically improves information volume in the time axis region using high-speed signal detection and processing technology. In addition to expanding original 16-bit digital data to 24 bits, Advanced AL24 Processing uses data interpolation along the time axis or up-converted sampling to achieve natural interpolation without losing the original data. Advanced AL24 Processing Multi Channel is conducted for all channels and modes other than DSD DIRECT.



From that info, I have inferred the following:


ALPHA Processing -> AL24 Processing -> AL24 Processing Plus -> Advanced AL24 Processing


ALPHA Processing is a bit depth expansion process: 16 bit input, 20 bit output.


AL24 Processing is a bit depth expansion process: 16 bit or 20 bit input, 24 bit output.


AL24 Processing Plus is a bit depth expansion process: 16 bit or 20 bit input, 24 bit output. AL24 Processing Plus supports input signals w/ a greater range of sample rates, up to 192 kHz.


Advanced AL24 Processing is a bit depth expansion process: 16 bit or 20 bit input, 24 bit output. Advanced AL24 Processing is also an upsampling process: 32 kHz, 44.1 kHz, 48 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 96 kHz, or 176.4 kHz input, 192 kHz output.


AJ


----------



## batpig

awesome, thanks. I concur with all of your inferences.


the only question that then remains is: do the 2808/988, 2809/989, and 3808 have AL24 on the other channels beyond FL/FR? It is clear that they have AL24+ on the FL/FR, but what about the other channels? regular AL24? or nothing?


----------



## avatar9

Sorry to hijack the AL24 thread, but does anyone know why Circuit City has its website up and are sending emails with sale ads? I thought they were dismantled and there merchandise would be sent to a third party holding company. Maybe its Zombie Circuit City?


----------



## batpig

another company purchased the right to the "Circuit City" name and resurrected it as an online-only storefront. so, yes, in a sense it is a "zombie" Circuit City


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16656464
> 
> 
> From memory it also comes on when playing analogue vinyl records.
> 
> 
> Blairy



CORRECTION

In the note above the 'it' refers to AL24. Clearly my memory is wrong, apologies for any confusion caused.


----------



## JustenTroxell

Batpig im wondering the same thing, i have the 2809 but i just noticed tonight while watchin a regular dvd through a toshiba hd-a3 hd-dvd player via hdmi, audio is pcm receiver reads multi +dolby PIIx and the al24 light was lit. Normally mine only lights on two channel sources. Denons are so confusing


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16662014
> 
> 
> What's interesting is that the verbage from the manual (pointed out by HDTVChallenged) indicating that it is equipped for all channels is IDENTICAL on the manuals of 3806, 2808CI, 2809CI, and 3808CI -- all the way down to the typo "foe" instead of "for"!



Frankly, I don't think it's that significant of a feature to inspire all the hand-wringing.














For most folks and "normal usage," it will probably never engage unless they're listening to a CD ... which will most likely be 2 channel.


Edit: and even if it does engage, it probably won't make any audible difference except to your dog.


----------



## cjv123

Figured it out: The GUI cannot superimpose on an HDMI input that is not running at a standard resolution the Denon understands (I'd set my HTPC to 1360 x 768)


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16666787
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't think it's that significant of a feature to inspire all the hand-wringing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For most folks and "normal usage," it will probably never engage unless they're listening to a CD ... which will most likely be 2 channel.
> 
> 
> Edit: and even if it does engage, it probably won't make any audible difference except to your dog.



Any non HD channel will be pcm so if people watch any SD from digital channels, I would think that would get the most usage.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16666787
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't think it's that significant of a feature to inspire all the hand-wringing.



Who's hand-wringing? We're just trying to get to the bottom of things, I don't think anyone is worked up or anything. Just your standard obsessive, internet geek-out over a specific feature of one of our gadgets.












> Quote:
> For most folks and "normal usage," it will probably never engage unless they're listening to a CD ... which will most likely be 2 channel.



Actually, it would engage with any 2-channel music OR with any multichannel PCM soundtrack, if you have a BDP or HD-DVD player which decodes for you you will be using it potentially with all of your movies, PS3 games, etc.


Anyway, it's not a big deal, but it's still interesting to "get to the bottom of it" as a lot of people ask about the feature and it's pretty poorly documented. I'd like to understand exactly what's going on and which receivers have what, if only because I'd like to give people accurate answers when asked.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16667342
> 
> 
> Any non HD channel will be pcm so if people watch any SD from digital channels, I would think that would get the most usage.



On my cable box at least, SD channels come out as DD 2.0 which would NOT engage AL24. Perhaps other cable boxes have different setups...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JustenTroxell* /forum/post/16666487
> 
> 
> Batpig im wondering the same thing, i have the 2809 but i just noticed tonight while watchin a regular dvd through a toshiba hd-a3 hd-dvd player via hdmi, audio is pcm receiver reads multi +dolby PIIx and the al24 light was lit. Normally mine only lights on two channel sources. Denons are so confusing



Well, if the A3 is set to "PCM" it will decode all soundtracks and output multichannel PCM, so the AL24 will come on as it works on any PCM input signal. The question at hand is whether it's working on ALL channels or just FL/FR.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/16667342
> 
> 
> Any non HD channel will be pcm so if people watch any SD from digital channels, I would think that would get the most usage.



Actually ... those are going to be DD5.1 or DD2.0 ... unless you've done something wrong setting up your STB. Unless you mean BBCA, which might come out as PCM.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16668825
> 
> 
> Actually, it would engage with any 2-channel music OR with any multichannel PCM soundtrack, if you have a BDP or HD-DVD player which decodes for you you will be using it potentially with all of your movies, PS3 games, etc.



Gasp!!! You're not using the internal TrueHD/DTS MA decoders????? The horror!!!











Neither am I, but my BD/Gaming usage amounts to less than 10% of the time ... even less when the TV season is in full swing.










I repeat ... who cares? We know it does something "special" with PCM the value of which is probably 95% marketing, 5% actual benefit.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I repeat ... who cares?



obviously those of us having the discussion do.










whether the feature is significant to you or not is frankly irrelevant, some of us are interested in understanding exactly what's going on. that's the point of places like AVS, so we can dork out about our gadgets down to the smallest detail.


----------



## chops7779

hi there. i've been trying to do some research on this issue but couldn't find any solutions. i thought i'd try asking in this thread.


1st, here's my setup: samsung bd-p1600 -> AVR-3808 -> TV


now, the problem:

i am able to access netflix on the player, go to my queue and load the movie. however, when the movie actually starts playing, i lose the video signal and don't see anything on the tv. but i know the movie is actually playing because the counter on the player's display is running.


it can't be a network issue because pandora is working flawlessly. could this possibly be an HDMI HDCP issue with the receiver?


i'd appreciate anybody's help who's encountered this problem and solved it. it's really frustrating.







thanks!


----------



## batpig

have you tried switching the receiver to another input and then flipping back to the BDP input? if it's a handshake problem sometimes that will kick it in the pants and force it to resync so you get things going again.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16664306
> 
> 
> another company purchased the right to the "Circuit City" name and resurrected it as an online-only storefront. so, yes, in a sense it is a "zombie" Circuit City





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16664286
> 
> 
> Sorry to hijack the AL24 thread, but does anyone know why Circuit City has its website up and are sending emails with sale ads? I thought they were dismantled and there merchandise would be sent to a third party holding company. Maybe its Zombie Circuit City?



TigerDirect. They are also the ones who bought CompUSA when they went out of business too. Their website designs are all similar.


----------



## fafner

Can this unit be used with 2 powered subwoofers? I have a "Y" splitter so I could simply use that with one cable going to each sub. Will that work? The subs will not be identical but somewhat similar.


fafner


----------



## batpig

any receiver can. simply get an RCA Y-cable to split the signal. like this:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


there are then additional challenges to multiple subs, such as placement, level matching the subs, re-running Audyssey, etc. but that cable is all you need to physically hook it up.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16672640
> 
> 
> any receiver can. simply get an RCA Y-cable to split the signal. like this:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> there are then additional challenges to multiple subs, such as placement, level matching the subs, re-running Audyssey, etc. but that cable is all you need to physically hook it up.



Thanks. What will happen if I don't get the level matching done quite right? Do you know of a guide for doing this?


fafner


----------



## av-ra

Good news (at least for me) - *the Audyssey upgrade "date hack" worked* (no offense to those who find this freebie to be unethical







). Here's what I did:

Connected the 3808 to the Denon server to check for firmware updates (getting it to connect involved NOT disabling DHCP in the 3808 or disabling UPnP in the router).
Downloaded the latest firmware (everything was up to-date but the "GUI DAT" module which went from 37750017 to 37750020...whatever the hell _dat_ means...







).
Went to Denon's feature upgrade webpage and used a 4/30/09 purchase date, which it accepted and allowed me to proceed....

Who knows why it worked for me when others' recent attempts failed...perhaps my unit was shipped to the dealer well-before the free upgrade period ended or ?.... Try my approach and see if it works.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16672640
> 
> 
> any receiver can. simply get an RCA Y-cable to split the signal. like this:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> there are then additional challenges to multiple subs, such as placement, level matching the subs, re-running Audyssey, etc. but that cable is all you need to physically hook it up.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16672890
> 
> 
> Thanks. What will happen if I don't get the level matching done quite right? Do you know of a guide for doing this?
> 
> 
> fafner



Would Audyssey not recalibrate the levels to match after sending a signal to them during the setup process? It should not be that much of a problem since Audyssey relies strictly upon the sound placement of the signals that it sends to the sub. In this case, would it not be just a wider/broader signal. Well, depending on where the subs are located of course.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16652606
> 
> *Holy crap, I finally got it!* I was messing with this again tonight, and miraculously I finally got my remote ID 2 set correctly.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there was no simple "oh duh" that fixed it. The instructions on page 62 of the manual are sort of correct, but remote seems very finicky.
> 
> 
> I can provide a few tips though:
> Wait about 1/2 second between _each_ keypress mentioned in the manual: not much more, and not much less.
> It seems like it's not good enough to already be in Amp mode to change the amp's remote ID; pressing the Amp button is actually a necessary step in the process (or at least, it helped me).
> When entering the code itself, if the "signal transmission indicator" is going all the way from the bottom to the top, it's not working; start over. If it's blinking once at the top for each keypress, it's finally working!
> 
> 
> So, to be as clear as can be, here's how to do just the Amp part (the others are similar):
> Press *Amp*, then wait about 1/2 sec. (On this step, it seems you can wait a little longer and it still works.)
> Press and hold *RC Setup* until it flashes twice, then wait about 1/2 sec.
> Press *8*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
> Press *2*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
> Press *0*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
> Press *0*, wait 1/2 sec. _(It should flash once, at the top only.)_
> Press *1*. _(It should flash twice, at the top only.)_
> 
> 
> Likewise, set the following: TU DEV1 52795, TU DEV2 52812, iPod 72816, NET/DTU 62837. Refer to page 62 of the manual if you want ID 3 or 4.
> 
> 
> A couple other codes I found by trying the codes in the manual (which definitely need to be better labelled):
> Samsung LN-T4671F: TV 10060
> Samsung BD-UP5000: DVD 30199



Thanks for sharing!


I've been able to program the main remote to control the cable box (Motorola), and the TV (Sony LCD).


I just can't keep the main remote from controlling the other, older Denon AVR. The black electrician's tape, over the IR receiver, is holding up nicely, though. In theory, I should never have to touch the older Denon AVR, as I'm using it as an amp only.


Since you're now an expert with this main remote, can you (or someone else) explain why the main hard power off button turns off zone 2 as well? Is there a way to just turn off zone 1, from the main remote?


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16457048
> 
> 
> Go to Page 62 of the Denon 3808 manual. You will see that the remote needs to have a different code set/programmed for each of the four remote ID's. It explains pretty well what to do, so get that tape off of there.



I spent quite a while staring at that page.


What's a 'remote ID'?


The tape is black, and 1 square inch, on the IR receiver, 7 feet off the ground, recessed in a cabinet.


Hopefully, in a few months, I'll have no need for zone 2 of the 3808 - looking into a dedicated multisource, multichannel DA system.


But I really am interested in figuring out the remote issue, because I've spent so much time on it.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/13754847
> 
> 
> What do you mean "ignore"? Are you referring to remote control commands? If so, you need to set _one_ of the receivers, and its remote(s), to address 2.
> 
> 
> For the 3808, you would do it in the setup menu, as mentioned on p.35 for the receiver, and p.62 and 67 for the two remotes.
> 
> 
> For the other receiver, you'll need that model's manual.



The issue is becoming clearer...


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16669056
> 
> 
> obviously those of us having the discussion do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whether the feature is significant to you or not is frankly irrelevant, some of us are interested in understanding exactly what's going on. that's the point of places like AVS, so we can dork out about our gadgets down to the smallest detail.



LOL ... Well I was confused as to why the AL24 light was not lit on any of my SD/PCM encoded programming from D*. I discovered that AL24, of any variety, only engages as long as you are *not* using PLII/PLIIx (or some other processing) to expand 2 or 5 channels to 7, therefore, I'd say it's pretty irrelevant 95% of the time I use my receiver and probably for most other folks too.


I stick by my original statement(s.)


----------



## WiWavelength




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16674019
> 
> 
> LOL ... Well I was confused as to why the AL24 light was not lit on any of my SD/PCM encoded programming from D*. I discovered that AL24, of any variety, only engages as long as you are *not* using PLII/PLIIx (or some other processing) to expand 2 or 5 channels to 7, therefore, I'd say it's pretty irrelevant 95% of the time I use my receiver and probably for most other folks too.



That limitation may be true for AL24 Processing Plus but does not necessarily seem to be the case for Advanced AL24 Processing, as the quote below indicates that it operates in all listening modes "other than DSD DIRECT."



> Quote:
> In addition to the existing AL24 Processing Plus bit expansion technology, DENON has also developed Advanced AL24 Processing that dramatically improves information volume in the time axis region using high-speed signal detection and processing technology. In addition to expanding original 16-bit digital data to 24 bits, Advanced AL24 Processing uses data interpolation along the time axis or up-converted sampling to achieve natural interpolation without losing the original data. Advanced AL24 Processing Multi Channel is conducted for all channels and modes other than DSD DIRECT.



Will someone w/ a 4308CI or 5308CI test this for us? Is Advanced AL24 Processing active concurrent w/ Dolby Pro Logic IIx, Dolby Digital, HDCD, etc.?


AJ


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16674019
> 
> 
> LOL ... Well I was confused as to why the AL24 light was not lit on any of my SD/PCM encoded programming from D*. I discovered that AL24, of any variety, only engages as long as you are *not* using PLII/PLIIx (or some other processing) to expand 2 or 5 channels to 7, therefore, I'd say it's pretty irrelevant 95% of the time I use my receiver and probably for most other folks too.
> 
> 
> I stick by my original statement(s.)




does "7ch stereo" count here as "expanding"?


----------



## tater911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tater911* /forum/post/16660731
> 
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> I have a question, which I think I already know the answer to, but thought I would ask anyway.
> 
> 
> I am currently running a 5.1 setup with my Zone 3 speakers outside. I am not using a preamp, just the amp assign and the speakers on the far right terminals. Is there a way to have 6.1 inside and still use my other zone as it is. If the receiver will not do this, is there any kind of kluge that will work, eg. just attaching the the extra speaker for the 6.1 to the same terminal on top of the wire for the other. I would not ever be using the two at the same time, at least not in 6.1. Could I just switch it to 5.1 when I want music outside and then turn off zone 3 and turn it back to 6.1 when I want to have that inside.
> 
> 
> Also, am I really going to notice a huge difference with 6.1. I guess by that I am asking is it worth doing. I have kind of a weird room set up and thought the 6.1 might add a little to it.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



By the deadly silence, can I assume that I am answering my own question, meaning that it cannot be done? Or should I just try it and see how it works?


----------



## drpete12

Is anyone running the 3808 with M&K 150 speakers. I have a 7.1 setup with these speakers but they are 4 ohm. I was considering using this reciever but want to know if you have the setup, how is the sound, is there enough power.


If you dont have this exact setup can I drive my speakers with this reciever and is there a special setting on it to tell the amps they are driving 4 ohms.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## batpig

there is no "ohm" switch. it's not "rated" for 4ohms but many people do use 4ohm speakers without issues. whether you will have trouble depends on several things, beyond just the "nominal" impedance rating -- there is the speaker efficiency, the overall impedance curve, plus of course your room size, listening volumes, etc.


basically, the only way to know is to run it hard and see if it shuts itself down. if it does, time to buy an external amp


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tater911* /forum/post/16675949
> 
> 
> By the deadly silence, can I assume that I am answering my own question, meaning that it cannot be done? Or should I just try it and see how it works?



Well you know you can physically hook up the two speakers. You also know you can switch the device between 6.1 and zone 2, though I think the key strokes to do so would be something you'd want to automate if you can.


As to whether it would be worth it, you've given us nothing to go on regarding your room or you seating set up (other than it's "sorta weird").... If you're not already getting good dispersion from the rears relative to your seating position and if you have at least 3 feet and preferably more behind the seating position to the new rear speaker position then it might be worth giving it a try?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16672890
> 
> 
> Thanks. What will happen if I don't get the level matching done quite right? Do you know of a guide for doing this?





> Quote:
> Would Audyssey not recalibrate the levels to match after sending a signal to them during the setup process?



actually, while Audyssey would calibrate the overall level/phase for the subs, what I was talking about level matching BETWEEN the subs before you run Audyssey.


it's pretty straightforward, but you will need an SPL meter. basically you place your subs where they are going to be, hook them up one at a time, and run the test tone and calibrate each sub to the same volume BEFORE you run Audyssey.


once they are level matched to each other, you can run Audyssey with both subs hooked up and then of course Audyssey will balance the overall system levels, set the effective distance / phase, etc.


----------



## cjv123

BTW, i figured out my "problem" with the GUI not appearing and the image going blank.


if the HTPC is selected, input via HDMI, and the screen resolution on the HTPC is not "standard" for Denon then pressing "menu" causes the screen to go blank. it did this for a 1360x768 resolution setting on the HTPC. when i set the HTPC to 1920x1080 the GUI works fine. (unfortunately, the desktop is too fine at this resolution).


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/16674019
> 
> 
> LOL ... Well I was confused as to why the AL24 light was not lit on any of my SD/PCM encoded programming from D*. I discovered that AL24, of any variety, only engages as long as you are *not* using PLII/PLIIx (or some other processing) to expand 2 or 5 channels to 7, therefore, I'd say it's pretty irrelevant 95% of the time I use my receiver and probably for most other folks too.
> 
> 
> I stick by my original statement(s.)



It comes on if you're expanding 5.1 to 7.1 via PLIIx.


I'm guessing, though, that AL24 applied only to the front three channels when you do that. PLIIx for 5.1 to 7.1 really just does PLII on the two rear channels to make those two into four channels, replacing all four with the newly created ones. The front three remain as they were originally.


AL24 does not function if you take a 2.0 source to 5.1 or 7.1 using PLIIx cinema. I haven't tried it for music mode. PLIIx Music leaves the FR and FL untouched, as far as I know, and then derives other channels from those.


Without testing it, I'm pretty sure that it doesn't function if you apply any of the DSP simulation modes (Jazz Club, Mono Movie, Widescreen, etc.), regardless of the number of channels used. AL24 is a DSP algorithm itself, and I don't think the 3808 is programmed to allow for multiple DSP algorithms to function at the same time. PLIIx and Neo:6 are actually considered decoders, not DSP algorithms, so they get piggybacked into routines that decode the Dolby and DTS formats.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16676525
> 
> 
> when i set the HTPC to 1920x1080 the GUI works fine. (unfortunately, the desktop is too fine at this resolution).



Scale up the font sizes and increase the icon sizes (Display Properties -> Appearance), or up the DPI settings (Display Properties -> Settings -> Advanced -> General).


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drpete12* /forum/post/16676310
> 
> 
> Is anyone running the 3808 with M&K 150 speakers. I have a 7.1 setup with these speakers but they are 4 ohm. I was considering using this reciever but want to know if you have the setup, how is the sound, is there enough power.
> 
> 
> If you dont have this exact setup can I drive my speakers with this reciever and is there a special setting on it to tell the amps they are driving 4 ohms.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



I have 4 ohm speakers too (Magnapan) and was afraid to connect them to the 3808ci because the manual warned of overheating. As an alternative, I use a separate power amp driven by the 3808ci.


----------



## iramack

Help.........


The other day I decided to re-run Odyssey as my center channel speaker had been moved a bit. When I ran the setup I noticed that my sub was hardly outputting any volume with the test signal. I double checked the connections, settings, power, etc. It had been running at -6.5 in the original setup with the volume control at 10 o'clock. Now I could not get output until I had the volume control at 3 o'clock or full (approx 5 o'clock).


I assumed it was the sub and got ready to purchase a new one (HSU 3 mark 3). However when I got home yesterday I decided to go ahead and run the Odyssey set up with the sub volume at 3 o'clock. It was successful with the levels fairly close and the sub came in at +1.0 per the calculations.


It seems to sound fine but I am not sure that something is not up with the sub or maybe even the 3808...............


Any ideas?? The sub is a Cambridgesoundworks P300HD approx. 2.5 yrs old.



Steve


----------



## MTAtech

I had a similar experience with my sub. However, mine is 25 yrs old and I wanted to buy a new one anyway. The only thing that I can think of is that the test tone does not tax the sub as much as we think or the signal frequency is mostly below the capability of the sub.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/16676672
> 
> 
> It comes on if you're expanding 5.1 to 7.1 via PLIIx.
> 
> 
> {snip}
> 
> AL24 does not function if you take a 2.0 source to 5.1 or 7.1 using PLIIx cinema.



Right .... I had my PS3 disco'ed for a few days due to frequent lightning. I posted before fully testing the Multi-Channel PCM mode(s). Sorry about that.


So it looks like bitstream and PCM2.0 -> 5.1/7.1 equals no AL24+.


----------



## orestesdd

I wonder what I have to do to connect my xbox 360 thru components to see it on my TV. I connected my xbox 360 to my denon, and my denon is connected thru component with R/L audio to my TV, but I am yet to see xbox dashboard on my TV. I guess I am getting all confused with so many unfriendly menus options from Denon. Could someone tell me what I need to do? I also plan to hook a Nintendo Wii thru components, and then a PS3 thru HDMI going with HDMI to the TV. Let me add that I live now in a slightly better and bigger apartment, and in my old apartment, I had no problem connecting the PS3 via HDMI, but I seem to be stuck when I do this thru components with R/L audio. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


Ciao


----------



## batpig

if you are going component in > component out, it should just work. there is nothing to do other than make sure you have correctly assigned the component input to the "name" you are trying to use.


does your Xbox work when you plug component video straight to TV?


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16683428
> 
> 
> if you are going component in > component out, it should just work. there is nothing to do other than make sure you have correctly assigned the component input to the "name" you are trying to use.
> 
> 
> does your Xbox work when you plug component video straight to TV?



Yes, the xbox works fine when connecting it to the TV. I have monkeyed around with all the menus but no luck to see a picture on the screen. I may try again this evening when I get home. Thanks.


Cioa.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16673230
> 
> 
> Good news (at least for me) - *the Audyssey upgrade "date hack" worked* (no offense to those who find this freebie to be unethical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Here's what I did:
> 
> Connected the 3808 to the Denon server to check for firmware updates (getting it to connect involved NOT disabling DHCP in the 3808 or disabling UPnP in the router).
> Downloaded the latest firmware (everything was up to-date but the "GUI DAT" module which went from 37750017 to 37750020...whatever the hell _dat_ means...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Went to Denon's feature upgrade webpage and used a 4/30/09 purchase date, which it accepted and allowed me to proceed....
> 
> Who knows why it worked for me when others' recent attempts failed...perhaps my unit was shipped to the dealer well-before the free upgrade period ended or ?.... Try my approach and see if it works.



Mine would never work and when I called Denon they wanted me to send in the receipt. I just went ahead and purchased the upgrade. it went smoothly and quite quickly actually. Less than 30 min. Re-calibrated but now i dont think it sounds as good as the original calibration. Sound is a bit flat. Im trying to figure out where the tone settings went that were there before the upgrade so i can adjust treble but I can find it for the life of me. Is it because Audessy eq is on?


----------



## met64

Hey guys; Picked up my new 3808 ci today and set everything up for the most part. However, in order for me to change sources (Sat- Blu Ray; APTV, etc.) I am being forced to go back into the 'source' menu and scroll through then change the input; this obviously is a pain/waste of time. How can I simply change inputs from the denon remote? Did I miss something during set up? Thxs in advance!


----------



## trespoochies

At the bottom of the remote, just click whatever source you want to use. I'm still toying with mine right now. But when you say you have to go to the source menu, I'm assuming you have the menu on? Just turn it off and hit the source you want from the bottom buttons. I believe this is what you mean by going directly to the source you want.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16684881
> 
> 
> Hey guys; Picked up my new 3808 ci today and set everything up for the most part. However, in order for me to change sources (Sat- Blu Ray; APTV, etc.) I am being forced to go back into the 'source' menu and scroll through then change the input; this obviously is a pain/waste of time. How can I simply change inputs from the denon remote? Did I miss something during set up? Thxs in advance!



The Denon remote can be in multiple different 'modes' for using the same buttons to control different functions. Make sure you are in 'amp mode' by pressing the Amp button on the upper left of the remote and then use the source selection hard buttons on the bottom.


BTW does anyone else think it's lame that the Denon remote doesn't have backlit buttons or even at least glow in the dark ones? Oh well, I will be using my Harmony as soon as I set it up for the 3808.


----------



## met64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trespoochies* /forum/post/16685281
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the remote, just click whatever source you want to use. I'm still toying with mine right now. But when you say you have to go to the source menu, I'm assuming you have the menu on? Just turn it off and hit the source you want from the bottom buttons. I believe this is what you mean by going directly to the source you want.



ok; will do.. R U using zone 2 remote for this? cause on the main remote the only place I see the inputs are on the LCD AND this is what I am trying to press to switch inputs. thx


----------



## met64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16685317
> 
> 
> ok; will do.. R U using zone 2 remote for this? cause on the main remote the only place I see the inputs are on the LCD AND this is what I am trying to press to switch inputs. thx



*** SEE EDIT***


Duh!! Figured it out! Thxs


----------



## Randy Ta

I have a 3808 and a PS3 in my Home Theater. Should I do the upscaling of standard DVD's in the PS3 or let the 3808 do it?


Thanks


Randy


----------



## fafner

I accidentally turned off the OSD (On Screen Display) and can't figure out how to get it back. I can see menu options on the front display of the unit but that is all. Can anyone help? Thanks.


fafner


----------



## Browninggold

If it worked before try turning the main power switch off for around five minutes. If that does not work you will need to do a "reset" as the manual instructs.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"the AL24 light was not lit"


Oh great. Now there is another light I have to watch and if not lit do something about it. Some times ignorance is bliss you know....


----------



## met64

ok; I have enabled sharing; have reset router turned sharing on/off and reboot my pc... I am on line as I am playing internet radio... in network set up the 3808 sees my IP address. I have WMP 11 installed... after several hours of messing with this... can someone please explain how can I access my music files from my pc to the 3808? Thxs


BTW; in sharing on WMP I see the denon receiver; I click to allow and still nothing?


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16684185
> 
> 
> Mine would never work and when I called Denon they wanted me to send in the receipt. I just went ahead and purchased the upgrade. it went smoothly and quite quickly actually. Less than 30 min. Re-calibrated but now i dont think it sounds as good as the original calibration. Sound is a bit flat. Im trying to figure out where the tone settings went that were there before the upgrade so i can adjust treble but I can find it for the life of me. Is it because Audessy eq is on?



Well i figured out how to look at the tone but it was already up. Is there any other way to make tonal adjustments on this receiver? It just doesnt sound as bright as my old Onkyo.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16536245
> 
> 
> the real kicker is that HDMI doesn't even add any quality for cable boxes. Component video + a digital audio cable is more than sufficient to provide maximum PQ/SQ from the compressed 1080i/720p cable broadcasts with their normal DD 5.1 audio tracks. I always recommend to people to stick to component + digital audio for cable boxes (you can still go HDMI from AVR to TV), since you have zero issues with "handshake" garbage and you can save some money by buying a receiver with one fewer HDMI input than you thought you needed. And there are some ancillary benefits as well, for example faster channel changes, or the ability to still use the "Video Select" function to listen to music while watching the game (Video Select doesn't work with HDMI sources).



Definitely will avoid HDMI from cable box, but a question about the rest of the story....


Regardless of the cable type(s) used, *wouldn't it be even better to have the video bypass the AVR completely* (i.e. run component or HDMI straight to the TV). Isn't there still the possibility that some degradation can occur from running the video signal through the AVR? And *what is the advantage of running video through the AVR anyway*?

Thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16688202
> 
> 
> ok; I have enabled sharing; have reset router turned sharing on/off and reboot my pc... I am on line as I am playing internet radio... in network set up the 3808 sees my IP address. I have WMP 11 installed... after several hours of messing with this... can someone please explain how can I access my music files from my pc to the 3808? Thxs
> 
> 
> BTW; in sharing on WMP I see the denon receiver; I click to allow and still nothing?



Well it's been quite a long time since I had to deal with this. I remember that after spending hours there was something silly I hadn't done. If you search the thread you will find lots of posts with way better instructions than I can recall off the top of my head. You can also download the thread and search it via your word processor which I think is a little easier.


----------



## met64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16688368
> 
> 
> Well it's been quite a long time since I had to deal with this. I remember that after spending hours there was something silly I hadn't done. If you search the thread you will find lots of posts with way better instructions than I can recall off the top of my head. You can also download the thread and search it via your word processor which I think is a little easier.



I have searched the thread.... and a ton of information; but no clear directions... anyone?


----------



## juda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Browninggold* /forum/post/16687837
> 
> 
> If it worked before try turning the main power switch off for around five minutes. If that does not work you will need to do a "reset" as the manual instructs. [URL='http:/9/P/i.jpg%5B/IMG']http://***************/9/P/i.jpg[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Agree, Definitely try unplugging your main power & leaving it for 5-10 minutes before trying anything else


----------



## liquidmetal

Neither, let the TV do it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/16687768
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and a PS3 in my Home Theater. Should I do the upscaling of standard DVD's in the PS3 or let the 3808 do it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Randy


----------



## liquidmetal

You got norton firewall or some other brand running?


Turn it off. Try again.


You have to enable sharing in WMP11 AND add the "libraries" where your music is.


We should have had a separate networking thread for this thing, as half the posts are always about it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16688400
> 
> 
> I have searched the thread.... and a ton of information; but no clear directions... anyone?


----------



## jbrinegar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Randy Ta* /forum/post/16687768
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 and a PS3 in my Home Theater. Should I do the upscaling of standard DVD's in the PS3 or let the 3808 do it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Randy



I might be far in the minority, but I like the upscaling on the PS3. Although I typically use my Onkyo 805 hd dvd player for dvd, I think the PS3 does a pretty good job. I prefer PS3 over the 3808 or over the tv doing it.


But its all just personal opinion. Try out all 3 (tv, PS3, 3808) and go with the one that looks best to you.


----------



## Floyd05

Since I cannot set my denon 2910 sacd/dvd player to bitstream dsd(HDMI), would it be better just to use my ps3(60g) through hdmi to the 3808 to listen to sacd? If anyone has this kind of setup, do you hear any quality loss of the ps3 as compared to the 2910 using analog inputs?


----------



## liquidmetal

It does depend on the TV. My sony 60a3000 does an awesome job. Good advice.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbrinegar* /forum/post/16688562
> 
> 
> I might be far in the minority, but I like the upscaling on the PS3. Although I typically use my Onkyo 805 hd dvd player for dvd, I think the PS3 does a pretty good job. I prefer PS3 over the 3808 or over the tv doing it.
> 
> 
> But its all just personal opinion. Try out all 3 (tv, PS3, 3808) and go with the one that looks best to you.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16688328
> 
> 
> Definitely will avoid HDMI from cable box, but a question about the rest of the story....
> 
> 
> Regardless of the cable type(s) used, *wouldn't it be even better to have the video bypass the AVR completely* (i.e. run component or HDMI straight to the TV). Isn't there still the possibility that some degradation can occur from running the video signal through the AVR? And *what is the advantage of running video through the AVR anyway*?
> 
> Thanks



If you're running component video to a digital HDTV, at some point the analog signal has to be interpreted and converted to digital pixels. You can either do this at the AVR or the TV, and there may be some minor quality difference depending on whether the AVR or TV is better at interpreting analog video. But there's no additional quality lost by sending this digital information over an HDMI cable from your AVR to your TV.


Now, if you run component to the AVR, and then component to the HDTV, that's a whole different story. There is definitely quality-loss potential there.


The advantage of running video through the AVR is convenience; you only need to select the input on the AVR, rather than on both devices. And in the case of lossless audio, that must be done over an HDMI cable, so you've already got the video going to the AVR anyway.


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16691256
> 
> 
> If you're running component video to a digital HDTV, at some point the analog signal has to be interpreted and converted to digital pixels. You can either do this at the AVR or the TV, and there may be some minor quality difference depending on whether the AVR or TV is better at interpreting analog video. But there's no additional quality lost by sending this digital information over an HDMI cable from your AVR to your TV.



Some thoughts:
The component capture likely isn't going to differ much between AVR and TV - they all use comparable highly integrated SoC receivers from only a few vendors (Broadcom, Sigma, RealTek, etc). None of them will sport exceptional ADCs running at FHD video sampling rates...
HDMI is much more immune to bit flip than component is to visual degradation.
Good component cables are expensive, acceptable HDMI cables in the 10-15' range are dirt cheap.
Shorter component cables are cheaper and matter less.
Component-to-AVR is usually shorter than component-to-TV, but depends on setup of course.
In my setup I use all HDMI, as short as possible, color coded, from monoprice, for simplicity and to reduce backside clutter.

BTW, on a totally unrelated note







, the HDMI switching in the 3808CI appears to be on a daughterboard and handled with an FPGA (Cyclone II, IIRC - mine's in for service right now so I can't check). This is very different from many others out there who use SoC components. Triggered my EE coolness detector.







Perhaps when the 3808 was designed there weren't SoC devices capable of switching four HDMI ports yet. Plus it's easy to turn out switch boards with more ports by simply picking a bigger/faster FPGA in the same family and adding backside connectors. It's tough on the BOM though!


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16691256
> 
> 
> If you're running component video to a digital HDTV, at some point the analog signal has to be interpreted and converted to digital pixels. You can either do this at the AVR or the TV, and there may be some minor quality difference depending on whether the AVR or TV is better at interpreting analog video. But there's no additional quality lost by sending this digital information over an HDMI cable from your AVR to your TV.
> 
> 
> Now, if you run component to the AVR, and then component to the HDTV, that's a whole different story. There is definitely quality-loss potential there.
> 
> 
> The advantage of running video through the AVR is convenience; you only need to select the input on the AVR, rather than on both devices. And in the case of lossless audio, that must be done over an HDMI cable, so you've already got the video going to the AVR anyway.



Thanks that helps...though my original question should have been "*...what is the advantage of running video through the AVR if you won't be using it for scaling/converting?"* I was thinking it might be mainly the convenience of not having to switch multiple devices, but I use a Harmony remote and therefore this "convenience" is essentially a non-issue.


As with any good answer...further questions are often the result...ah...like:

*If passing a component video through the AVR could cause degradation why is this approach (using component video instead of HDMI) often touted on this (and other threads) as the solution to cable box HDMI handshake problems?* That was the original reason for my post...it seemed like running a cable box's component video to my TV directly would be better.
OTOH *enlighten me a bit more about why an AVR won't degrade an HDMI signal if it is only switching it* (since this is the most sensible way of connecting an HDMI device output to an AVR and TV)? Can I assume that, since it comes in as a digital signal, there's no way the 3808 can screw it up if "i/p Scaler" is set to "off"?

Thanks!


----------



## gprice

....while it was gone I reconfigured my cabinet, and moved my upconverting DVD player to another room while I await the Oppo Blu player. In any case, with the Xbox back I watched a DVD on it...and the image was horizontally compressed to a 4:3 box on the screen.


Turns out that disabling scaling (was set to "A to H") fixes the problem. Now, I know that HDMI and HDCP can be the culprits for a lot of video issues, but I'm really scratching my head on this one. The fact is, the Xbox NXE and games all displayed fine through the 3808, it's just the DVDs that do this apparently.


To clarify, I'm running component/optical from Xbox to Denon, and HDMI to TV. Anyone ever seen this before, or know if there is another setting that might cause the scaling to error on this? I have this connected to a vizio 42", which I'm not convinced would be a better scaler, but then again the Denon doesn't properly repeat my mac's monitor settings, either, so I may have no choice.


----------



## Tweakophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16688254
> 
> 
> Well i figured out how to look at the tone but it was already up. Is there any other way to make tonal adjustments on this receiver? It just doesnt sound as bright as my old Onkyo.



I don't have mine yet, but I thought you could do a manual tweak to the Aud.EQ settings. Thoughts?


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/16687789
> 
> 
> I accidentally turned off the OSD (On Screen Display) and can't figure out how to get it back. I can see menu options on the front display of the unit but that is all. Can anyone help? Thanks.
> 
> 
> fafner



My OSD actually disappeared for no reason a couple of days ago. The next morning it was back again. Go figure.










Brandon


----------



## warcloudwells




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/16689067
> 
> 
> Since I cannot set my denon 2910 sacd/dvd player to bitstream dsd(HDMI), would it be better just to use my ps3(60g) through hdmi to the 3808 to listen to sacd? If anyone has this kind of setup, do you hear any quality loss of the ps3 as compared to the 2910 using analog inputs?



I too have the 2910 (pre-DenonLink universal SACD+DVDA) and PS3 (40Gb without SACD). You have the luxury of two SACD inputs to the 3808, but why not rely on the six analog connections of the 2910? The only diss on analog is centered around bass mannagement which is so easily adjustable by tweaking the sub's controls for your hirez music moments. Actually touching and turning them! In my experience with spectacular SACD/DVDA, that is rare need. I'm a long time fan of this format, and patiently waiting for the next great music format. You actually listen to music with display turned off. Those are some seriously satisfying moments, but I digress...


Regret, I didn't address your question about PS3 SACD versus Analog audio quality. Someone may know if there is any advantage to staying in the digital domain longer enroute to your five amplifiers.


----------



## av-ra

Raptor007 (and others) - Ignore my most recent "I won't be passing component video through the 3808" post and let me try this a 3rd time (I'm experiencing some AV technology dementia







). Actually, the two reasons I just bought a 3808 (vs. a 3310 or 2809) is that I don't need video processing and I wanted an overlay GUI. However, the dreaded cable box HDMI handshake issue may create an unforseen issue requiring the 3808 to pass a component video signal through to the HDMI out (so that I can use the overlay GUI while watching TV). While I won't be using the 3808 to scale/convert this signal it is still doing an A/D conversion which, per Raptor007 is "...a whole different story. There is definitely quality-loss potential there."

*So the question is how much "quality-loss potential" is there (vs. what a 3310 is expected to do) if I'll only be using a 42" HDTV (which I've yet to buy and cannot test this issue for myself)?* How much of this quality loss will occur if I have the "i/p Scaler" setting off?

Thanks!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

av...


Your question reads like I remember high school algebra word problems....


I use component out of my cable box even though it has hdmi. As far as I know cable caps video at 1080i, the component handles the video just fine, AND there are no high def audio codecs yet anyway on cable. I want component cause I wanted to use the digital out for audio. I am one of those that actually listens to a few of the music choice audio channels. I want to use the cable box, music choice, 3808 and not mess with any video, hdmi issues, etc.


So I run component out through the 3808.


I see no video loss with either the 3808's video conversion being on or off. My cable box sets the video variable, 720p, 1080i, etc. My TV does its thing on Just Scan for the incoming signal so letting the 3808 pass through what it receives from the cable box untouched OR turn on video conversion on in the 3808, the pq is just fine.


You could be on the edge of over thinking it..... It is cable.....


----------



## guitartate

Hello all,

I am new to the Denon World. I have a new Denon 3808ci and a Samsung Blu Ray 3600. I have not had any problems until trying to display the video from the blu ray through the Denon. I have tried every port and cable. However when I connect to the Samsung tv directly it works great. When connected to the Denon the audio cuts in and out and flashes on the front panel and doesn't display any video. I have checked the hdmi settings a million times but perhaps I have missed why this would not display using the hdmi on the denon. Am I required to upgrade to CEC as the Denon doesn't know what to do with the signal??? As stated everything else works great my DVR, and previous DVD player but just when I connect the Blu Ray to the HDMI on the Denon the above problems arise! HELP!!! I do know the Samsung uses CEC to talk to it's own brand of components. Didn't know if the Denon should still at least pass the signal when on without disruption. Thanks Weston


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitartate* /forum/post/16694935
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I do know the Samsung uses CEC to talk to it's own brand of components. Didn't know if the Denon should still at least pass the signal when on without disruption. Thanks Weston



You do not need the CEC upgrade from denon to use the blu-ray. My panasonic has an EZ sync, which I do not have activated. The samsung uses somthing like in the setup menu. If you have the HDMI port assigned on the denon 3808ci, it should work.Make sure optical is not assigned on same input In my panasonic it has a hdmi video mode which should be set to ON. Also in blu-ray menu make sure hdmi audio output is set to ON. Also make sure hdmi output from 3808 is on the right input on tv. Sorry if you already gone through this.


----------



## guitartate

Floyd05,


Thanks for the reply. Samsung Blu ray has what is called BD Wise or something like that. In the menu it connects to like Samsung devices using the "Anynet + HDMI CEC" under the menu from what I gather. When I physically bypass the Denon it works great and talks directly with the Samsung TV. Perhaps I should try turning it off as you have with your Panasonic. However I was hoping to keep it turned on as it does auto-everything and tells the TV what resolution, etc to use automagically. So perhaps I should try turning it off for a test as currently the physical bypass works.


Currently my setup for that device is HDMI to the TV and rca out to the denon. Obviously I would love to push the HDMI to the Denon and out on the existing HDMI monitor port. Thanks for the help and any other ideas!


P.S. From the little denon web gui here is the current setup on the denon

MAIN ZONE

Select Source DVD

Name Blu Ray

Surround Mode 5CH STEREO

HDMI Assign HDMI1

Digital Assign NONE

Component Assign NONE

iPod dock None

Rec Select VCR

Video Select SOURCE

Video Convert OFF

Input Mode AUTO

Decode Mode AUTO

Source Level(Analog) 0 dB

Source Level(Digital) 0 dB

Room EQ AUDYSSEY

RESTORER OFF

Night Mode HI


-Weston


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitartate* /forum/post/16695354
> 
> 
> Floyd05,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently my setup for that device is HDMI to the TV and rca out to the denon. Obviously I would love to push the HDMI to the Denon and out on the existing HDMI monitor port. Thanks for the help and any other ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Weston



I apologize I do have my panasonic easy connect turned ON-but that should not be causing anything. Do you have any video out from the denon (HDMI, COMPONENT, etc.) If not HDMI carries audio and video-so you can just bypass the denon and hook the hdmi cable to the tv. It will only give you 2 channel audio, but there is no need to run rca out from denon to tv. If you have another hdmi cable you can run the cable from the bluray to denon and from denon to tv(using monitor hdmi out)-this will give you dolby digital,dts, dts-hd-dolbytuehd, etc. Also if you have a digital coax/optical cable you can run the hdmi to tv and optical/coax to denon to get dd, dts(but not dolbytruehd) Let me know if this helps. If not you will get this answered.


----------



## Floyd05

Currently my setup for that device is HDMI to the TV and rca out to the denon. Obviously I would love to push the HDMI to the Denon and out on the existing HDMI monitor port. Thanks for the help and any other ideas!



-Weston[/quote]

Ideally like you said, later on down the road you could set it up like this. I am just trying to figure out why this is not working, I understand you want to use the denon lol. Is there a setting in the bluray setup that says somthing like speaker with options of muli-channel or 2-channel, if so set to 2-channel.


----------



## av-ra

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this matter! Me...overthinking things and sounding like a math teach...it's my genetic and professional imperative (I'm an engineer







).


Anyway, I'm just revisting what I've read from some posters here (i.e., that the 3808 fails at properly processing HD signals) and because of the following article that I just came across which says that the 3808's A/D conversion of HD signals introduces a "softness" and "loss of detail" to the picture - http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...at/index2.html . I recently bought the 3808 without any intention of using it for video processing, but, due to other posts about problems with using HDMI from a cable box I now realize I may end up using it for processing anyway (which is what happens when you take a component video input and convert it to an HDMI output)....


To help make a long story not-so-long, I'm having buyer's remorse and am trying to convince myself not to send it back for a 3310 (which supposedly will not cause degradation to an HD signal via a component video input).











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16693269
> 
> 
> av...
> 
> 
> Your question reads like I remember high school algebra word problems....
> 
> 
> I use component out of my cable box even though it has hdmi. As far as I know cable caps video at 1080i, the component handles the video just fine, AND there are no high def audio codecs yet anyway on cable. I want component cause I wanted to use the digital out for audio. I am one of those that actually listens to a few of the music choice audio channels. I want to use the cable box, music choice, 3808 and not mess with any video, hdmi issues, etc.
> 
> 
> So I run component out through the 3808.
> 
> 
> I see no video loss with either the 3808's video conversion being on or off. My cable box sets the video variable, 720p, 1080i, etc. My TV does its thing on Just Scan for the incoming signal so letting the 3808 pass through what it receives from the cable box untouched OR turn on video conversion on in the 3808, the pq is just fine.
> 
> 
> You could be on the edge of over thinking it..... It is cable.....


----------



## trespoochies

I finally have my 3808 hooked up, calibrated, and running smooth. I opted to process all of my video through the receiver, and really, I'm pretty damn happy with it. I guess i'd have to unplug and plug directly again to see the difference between the picture quality, but as I didn't notice any significant difference, I'm satisfied getting it was the right move for me.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trespoochies* /forum/post/16696230
> 
> 
> I finally have my 3808 hooked up, calibrated, and running smooth. I opted to process all of my video through the receiver, and really, I'm pretty damn happy with it. I guess i'd have to unplug and plug directly again to see the difference between the picture quality, but as I didn't notice any significant difference, I'm satisfied getting it was the right move for me.



Cool - good to hear! (I'm in the middle of a slow overhaul of my system and don't yet have a decent-enough HDTV to determine if this "video processing" issue will be real for me.) Anyway, what kind of processing are you doing and what type of display do you use?


----------



## trespoochies

I have a 52" Sony Wega LCD - it's about 4 years old and it's 1080i only. So I'm guessing 1080p will make the processing more noticible. As you, I really won't be able to tell if the conversion issue with the Faroudja will be a break it point with me once I do upgrade my TV. My current TV has a DVI connection only, so I'm going HDMI-DVI, but as of right now, it looks damn nice.


----------



## lakebum431

I have a calibrated Pioneer 6020 and see no difference at all with video running through my 3808 vs direct to the TV. My opinion is that poeple who "see" a difference only see it because they want to. Give them a blind test and I seriously doubt that anyone can reliably see a difference in a real world environment.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YellowLight* /forum/post/16691720
> 
> 
> ...In my setup I use all HDMI, as short as possible, color coded, from monoprice, for simplicity and to reduce backside clutter....



So can I assume you're either not using a cable/satellite box or you're not having the dreaded HDMI problem with the box?


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/16696334
> 
> 
> I have a calibrated Pioneer 6020 and see no difference at all with video running through my 3808 vs direct to the TV. My opinion is that poeple who "see" a difference only see it because they want to. Give them a blind test and I seriously doubt that anyone can reliably see a difference in a real world environment.



Indeed (re: the "see" a difference).... BTW - are any of your sources connected via component video and are you connected to the Pio via HDMI (it's this A/D conversion that I'm concerned about).


----------



## batpig

av-ra -- you are WAY overthinking it!!!










first -- the Faroudja chip is not involved in analog>digital conversion. you can have video conversion ON with the scaler OFF, so that isn't an issue.


second -- in answer to one of your earlier queries, the primary reason to run video through the receiver is CONVENIENCE of switching. it is only a recent phenomenon that video processing has become part of the equation. it is also convenient (especially if you are running cable through the wall to a wall-mounted TV) to only have to run one cable to the display.


third -- there is ZERO signal degradation with digital video. it's just like burning copies of a CD, the data that goes out is identical to what came in. there is zero downside to running HDMI video through the receiver (except for annoying cable box handshake problems)


fourth -- while there are THEORETICAL issues with "degradation" for analog video signals, especially over long runs, the chance of you seeing any issues in REAL WORLD situations is basically nill, especially when you are already starting with a mediocre HD cable signal and ESPECIALLY because you are only viewing on a 42" display. The stuff referred to in the article (about A/D conversion) is the type of thing you need test patterns (or a HUGE display) to see in practice.


I have component from my cable box to my AVR (Denon 789, formerly did the same thing with a 2307CI and then an 888) and then I have both component and HDMI running from AVR to my display. I have sat there and flipped back and forth between component in>out versus component in>hdmi out and I can not see a friggin lick of difference on my 50" plasma.


So relax, this is me giving you a virtual smack upside the head to stop second guessing your purchase







the chance of you experiencing any issues on a 42" is basically nill. Remember, these are compressed 720p/1080i signals to begin with.


if it REALLY concerns you, since you have a Harmony (somewhat negating the convenience issue, as you noted already) you can do what many do, which is BYPASS the receiver for video from the cable box, and go HDMI straight to the TV from cable box, with just an optical audio cable going to the AVR. Then, you can watch TV with the AVR off (without having to activate any CEC crap), and you can cue up the digital audio whenever you want it, and as a bonus you are getting straight HDMI to the display so you don't have to sit there obsessing about the AVR doing anything to the video.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16693269
> 
> 
> As far as I know cable caps video at 1080i,



1080p On-Demand movies/shows are now available on both cable and satellite.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16693222
> 
> 
> So the question is how much "quality-loss potential" is there if I'll only be using a 42" HDTV (which I've yet to buy and cannot test this issue for myself)?



Also keep in mind you'll be hard pressed to notice a difference between 720p and 1080i/p on a 42" much beyond 6-8'. So if you're sitting back at the average 10'-12' the upscaling is really a moot point.


----------



## Randy Ta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guitartate* /forum/post/16694935
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the Denon World. I have a new Denon 3808ci and a Samsung Blu Ray 3600. I have not had any problems until trying to display the video from the blu ray through the Denon. I have tried every port and cable. However when I connect to the Samsung tv directly it works great. When connected to the Denon the audio cuts in and out and flashes on the front panel and doesn't display any video. I have checked the hdmi settings a million times but perhaps I have missed why this would not display using the hdmi on the denon. Am I required to upgrade to CEC as the Denon doesn't know what to do with the signal??? As stated everything else works great my DVR, and previous DVD player but just when I connect the Blu Ray to the HDMI on the Denon the above problems arise! HELP!!! I do know the Samsung uses CEC to talk to it's own brand of components. Didn't know if the Denon should still at least pass the signal when on without disruption. Thanks Weston



Weston,


I had my 3808 for five months and started having the same problem. My VCR using video/audio cables worked fine but my PS3 using HDMI started loosing audio and video and the information in the 3808 panel started flashing. If I hooked the PS3 directly to my projector, it worked fine. Sent it out for service and they replaced the HDMI board. If your 3808 is new, I suggest that you return it for another one.


Good luck.


Randy


----------



## MTAtech

I must agree with Randy, there isn't much to go wrong connecting an HDMI cable to the 3808ci and then an HDMI to your HDTV. If you are getting a prob on a new unit, bring it back.


On an entirely different topic, I just discovered internet radio on the 3808ci and just love listening to stations all over the world. My kids liked the NYC Police Scanner station.


----------



## xandra

Originally Posted by blairy


> Quote:
> _... by web interface I meant using the denon gui on your pc. From your PC start an internet browser, type the address of your avr (mine is 10.1.1.5 and can be found in the avr settings). From here you can do pretty much anything including select or change inputs._





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/16647836
> 
> 
> Do you know if this works (the Web Interface) with with Vista 64bit PCs?



To answer my own question

(in case someone else brings this up in a search):

Yes it does - in fact it works fine on my Mac as well.


However it was quite a disappointment - the same clunky interface as the Denon (only ugly). Couldn't even find a way to name radio stations (one of my prime interests since it's soooo painful to do with the remote)


It (the Denon) also crashed several times while playing music from the PC, at first I thought this might be a particular format, encoding, bit rate type issue, but further testing revealed it wasn't any particular song -- just the evil god of audio.


Oh well back to using Airport (way more convenient if your using a laptop - iTunes interface far more sophisticated anyway.)


Nonetheless, was kind of interesting checking out the Web browser -- might at least use it to back up my settings.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16696746
> 
> 
> av-ra -- you are WAY overthinking it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first -- the Faroudja chip is not involved in analog>digital conversion. you can have video conversion ON with the scaler OFF, so that isn't an issue....
> 
> 
> fourth -- while there are THEORETICAL issues with "degradation" for analog video signals, especially over long runs, the chance of you seeing any issues in REAL WORLD situations is basically nill, especially when you are already starting with a mediocre HD cable signal and ESPECIALLY because you are only viewing on a 42" display. The stuff referred to in the article (about A/D conversion) is the type of thing you need test patterns (or a HUGE display) to see in practice.
> 
> 
> I have component from my cable box to my AVR (Denon 789, formerly did the same thing with a 2307CI and then an 888) and then I have both component and HDMI running from AVR to my display. I have sat there and flipped back and forth between component in>out versus component in>hdmi out and I can not see a friggin lick of difference on my 50" plasma.
> 
> 
> So relax, this is me giving you a virtual smack upside the head to stop second guessing your purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chance of you experiencing any issues on a 42" is basically nill. Remember, these are compressed 720p/1080i signals to begin with.
> 
> 
> if it REALLY concerns you, since you have a Harmony (somewhat negating the convenience issue, as you noted already) you can do what many do, which is BYPASS the receiver for video from the cable box, and go HDMI straight to the TV from cable box, with just an optical audio cable going to the AVR. Then, you can watch TV with the AVR off (without having to activate any CEC crap), and you can cue up the digital audio whenever you want it, and as a bonus you are getting straight HDMI to the display so you don't have to sit there obsessing about the AVR doing anything to the video.



Thanks for the very thorough response and a convincing virtual smack upside the head (though it is the bane of my existence and the annoyance to others that I derive great pleasure from overthinking things - have no fear...I don't overthink any one subject for very long).


Yeah in addition to your convincing evidence, I've concluded that this component video to HDMI A/D conversion is a non-issue (digging deeper into the CNET and Home Theater reviews of the 3808 indicates that its only major video processing issue is with the de-interlacing of HD signals). So, I've taken some advil, drank a beer and am kicking back with my 3808.


P.S. Agree that bypassing the AVR entirely makes any concern about video degradation moot, but it will also defeat the GUI overlay feature - one of the reasons why I selected the 3808 in the 1st place. So, I intend to use the 3808 to switch all inputs to the HDMI out and will not obsess over the fear of video degradation...thanks!.


----------



## brozono

I am seeing the following behavior and am looking to know if this is expected or how to fix it.


I am using a Harmony One remote to turn on my system. In this case the Comcast DVR box, TV (LNA650), and 3808CI. In that order. The remote also switches the source to DVR (Comcast connected to 3808 via HDMI3) on the 3808 and to HDMI3 on the TV.


The issues is that after about 10 seconds from powering on. I see the 3808 switch over to the TV/CBL source (Hooked up via Composite to a Nintendo 64). I have covered the Harmony after the orginal signals to see if the remote is sending some errant signal, but the issue still occures.


I think maybe the 3808 has some default or something, but I can't find anything on that.


I have also tried to change the power up delay the Harmony uses for the 3808 without any progress.


Thank in advance for the help.


----------



## batpig

what you describe seems to be caused by HDMI-CEC (aka "HDMI Control") being enabled on the TV, which then "talks" to the AVR and tells it to switch to the TV/CBL input upon power up. Dig into your TV menus and see if disabling any HDMI CEC features ends this behavior.


----------



## Randy Ta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brozono* /forum/post/16698853
> 
> 
> I am seeing the following behavior and am looking to know if this is expected or how to fix it.
> 
> 
> I am using a Harmony One remote to turn on my system. In this case the Comcast DVR box, TV (LNA650), and 3808CI. In that order. The remote also switches the source to DVR (Comcast connected to 3808 via HDMI3) on the 3808 and to HDMI3 on the TV.
> 
> 
> The issues is that after about 10 seconds from powering on. I see the 3808 switch over to the TV/CBL source (Hooked up via Composite to a Nintendo 64). I have covered the Harmony after the orginal signals to see if the remote is sending some errant signal, but the issue still occures.
> 
> 
> I think maybe the 3808 has some default or something, but I can't find anything on that.
> 
> 
> I have also tried to change the power up delay the Harmony uses for the 3808 without any progress.
> 
> 
> Thank in advance for the help.



I have had several issues with my Harmony 890. Suggest you send an E-mail to Logitech and explain the problem. They are pretty good about fixing things.


----------



## batpig

it's NOT the Harmony:



> Quote:
> I have covered the Harmony after the orginal signals to see if the remote is sending some errant signal, but the issue still occures.




Sometimes, if you don't have your Harmony delays set right, you can run into problems where the receiver won't switch to the right input. But what he is describing -- successful power up, and then all of a sudden after several seconds the Denon AVR just flips itself to the TV/CBL input -- is almost certainly caused by HDMI CEC on his TV.


----------



## aaronwt

I always turn off the HDMI-CEC option in my devices. With my Harmony remote it's not needed.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xandra* /forum/post/16698069
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> However it was quite a disappointment - the same clunky interface as the Denon (only ugly). Couldn't even find a way to name radio stations (one of my prime interests since it's soooo painful to do with the remote)
> 
> 
> ...



???


From the main menu of the web interface (yes I agree it's clunky) pick


SETUP MENU


Pick "Source Select"


Find Tuner in the "Source" box


A few lines down you should see "Preset Name", select it


You should now see "Preset Name A" though "G"


Pick the name group you want and select it


You should see a set of entry boxes which allow you to select a preset, enter a frequency and a name.


Worked fine for me to name all the presets I needed.


Good luck


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16683468
> 
> 
> Yes, the xbox works fine when connecting it to the TV. I have monkeyed around with all the menus but no luck to see a picture on the screen. I may try again this evening when I get home. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Cioa.



I eventually made it work by going form [xbox]--components-->[AVR-3808]--components-->[LCD TV]. Now, I wonder if when going from receiver to LCD TV, I can use HDMI?


Another question not related to connections or this receiver, where can I buy an omnimount viking series rsf.5 rack online? Does anyone of a retailer in San Francisco selling these racks? Thanks.


Ciao.


----------



## cjv123

It was represented that I can make input source-specific audio equalization settings.


I want to boost the Sub but only from the DVD source.


While I was switched to the source, I entered menu and went to Channel Level and boosted the sub by (6db).


When I switched sources away from DVD, the Sub boomed and I checked and it was being boosted by the same (6db) there.


Can someone tell me how I can make source-specific changes to my speaker (in this case Channel Level)?


----------



## batpig

Channel Level changes are saved by SURROUND MODE.


by INPUT = input mode, auto surround mode settings, Audyssey EQ settings (assuming you have done the feature pack upgrade)


by SURROUND MODE = surround parameters, tone control, channel levels


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwheeler* /forum/post/16688254
> 
> 
> Well i figured out how to look at the tone but it was already up. Is there any other way to make tonal adjustments on this receiver? It just doesnt sound as bright as my old Onkyo.



Bump


----------



## batpig

when using Dynamic EQ there are no tonal adjustments, your only option is to go with the FLAT curve instead of the regular AUDYSSEY curve. this should brighten things up a bit as the Audyssey curve incorporates a roll-off of the high freq's.


if you don't like the tonal balance that Dynamic EQ creates, you can do manual tone adjustment (bass/treble) with Dynamic EQ off.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16701318
> 
> 
> when using Dynamic EQ there are no tonal adjustments, your only option is to go with the FLAT curve instead of the regular AUDYSSEY curve. this should brighten things up a bit as the Audyssey curve incorporates a roll-off of the high freq's.
> 
> 
> if you don't like the tonal balance that Dynamic EQ creates, you can do manual tone adjustment (bass/treble) with Dynamic EQ off.




Thanks batpig for the quick reply. I did figure out how to make the tone adjustments come up but the odd thing is that when I originally did the auto calibration, prior to the audyssey upgrade, I adjusted the tone and it sounded fine. After the upgrade, and after turning off EQ and revealing the tone adjustments, it still doesn't sound like it did before the upgrade. I guess I will try the calibration again. I'm sure my living room is hard on the acoustics as I have a wood floor and vaulted ceiling and it's not the best.


----------



## porieux

I've been checking out the 30 day Rhapsody trial on the 3808 and the software is fairly unresponsive and even seems to crash sometimes. Seems like the service has potential, but dealing with it on the Denon is just an exercise in frustration. Hard to believe they can charge for this...


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16702219
> 
> 
> I've been checking out the 30 day Rhapsody trial on the 3808 and the software is fairly unresponsive and even seems to crash sometimes. Seems like the service has potential, but dealing with it on the Denon is just an exercise in frustration. Hard to believe they can charge for this...



Do a title search for "Rhapsody" - I remember reading a thread in this forum about someone trying really hard to make it work. The upshot was that it didn't work very well for that person either.


Edit: here it is http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=rhapsody


----------



## cjv123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16702219
> 
> 
> I've been checking out the 30 day Rhapsody trial on the 3808 and the software is fairly unresponsive and even seems to crash sometimes. Seems like the service has potential, but dealing with it on the Denon is just an exercise in frustration. Hard to believe they can charge for this...



Rhapsody sucks for the Logitech Duet as well. It's probably Rhapsody's fault, not Denon's.


----------



## clax170

I want to play around and add my old sub back into my system with the existing orb sub 8 that I have.


1) is this possible? Do you use a splitter? currently my sub is 16ft of cable from the Denon. It runs along the base board and around an inside corner then to the sub. It's on one side of the couch and I want to add the other sub to the other side of the couch, (an addition 16ft around the back of the couch)


will this make the response from the farther sub slower than the closer one? If so how do you fix this?


thanks for any help/advice you can give


-Craig


----------



## batpig

Craig -- to add 2 subs you need need a an RCA Y-cable to split the signal, it won't have any detrimental effect on the signal.


You will want to level match the two subs first (ideally with an SPL meter or something similar) and then connect both and re-run Audyssey. There is a section in the Audyssey Setup Guide on multiple subs.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16705463
> 
> 
> currently my sub is 16ft of cable from the Denon. It runs along the base board and around an inside corner then to the sub. It's on one side of the couch and I want to add the other sub to the other side of the couch, (an addition 16ft around the back of the couch)
> 
> 
> will this make the response from the farther sub slower than the closer one? If so how do you fix this?



If you're asking if the speed of electricity (which is essentially the speed of light) through 16 feet of cable makes a difference compared to the speed of sound for any audible frequency the answer is no.


If you're asking if the difference in where the sub is placed in the room will change the perceived arrival time compared to the other one the answer is still no for bass frequencies over short distances. However, the relative phase of any frequency from either of the subs will be different depending on where you are sitting relative to the subs. Depending on the distance some frequencies will add and others will subtract. Used correctly, this can be a good thing since it can be used to correct the same kind of additive and subtractive differences introduced by the reflections of the frequencies off the surfaces of your room. How you place the subs to manage this kind of issue is probably several pages worth of reading if not an entire book. Not even sure where to suggest you start, except that the issue is constantly being discussed here on AVS...


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16702812
> 
> 
> Do a title search for "Rhapsody" - I remember reading a thread in this forum about someone trying really hard to make it work. The upshot was that it didn't work very well for that person either.
> 
> 
> Edit: here it is http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=rhapsody



I started that thread, along with this one at RN.

http://real.lithium.com/real/board/m...6110&jump=true 


I have yet to hear back from Real Network and the same disconnect problem still exists. There's not much interest on Denon's part to figure out why this happens either. Very frustrating...and I'm not tech savy enough to troubleshoot networking in detail so I'm not going to pay for Rhapsody anymore.


----------



## clax170

thank you so much. I'll play around and see.


-Craig


----------



## TonyL222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16702219
> 
> 
> I've been checking out the 30 day Rhapsody trial on the 3808 and the software is fairly unresponsive and even seems to crash sometimes. Seems like the service has potential, but dealing with it on the Denon is just an exercise in frustration. Hard to believe they can charge for this...




I use Rhapsody with no issues. My friends have been amazed that they can just name and artist or song, and I can play it through my system.


Perhaps your issue is a bandwidth issue? Are you connected ethernet of wireless? What is your downstream connection speed.


Or maybe I'm jsut lucky and got one of th few good 3808s, as Im not having any of the problems I've read about here (HDMI handshake, DSD through Bitstreaming from a BDP-83, etc)


----------



## brozono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16699077
> 
> 
> what you describe seems to be caused by HDMI-CEC (aka "HDMI Control") being enabled on the TV, which then "talks" to the AVR and tells it to switch to the TV/CBL input upon power up. Dig into your TV menus and see if disabling any HDMI CEC features ends this behavior.



This worked. Turning off the HDMI CEC in the TV fixed my issue. Thank you very much!


----------



## rocksarkar

Guys,

Need suggestion.. I am finishing my basemate and planning on getting in-ceiling speakers and put them around the basemate around 6-8 and was wondering how do i connect them. I want to use zone 2 of 3808ci and as you guys know it only supports 2 speakers i was wondering what I should do.

I want something cheap. Remember i dont want surround sound and just setero music.

I got following speakers and will be listing to them occasionally so not willing to spend much.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## counsil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/16706462
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Need suggestion.. I am finishing my basemate and planning on getting in-ceiling speakers and put them around the basemate around 6-8 and was wondering how do i connect them. I want to use zone 2 of 3808ci and as you guys know it only supports 2 speakers i was wondering what I should do.
> 
> I want something cheap. Remember i dont want surround sound and just setero music.
> 
> I got following speakers and will be listing to them occasionally so not willing to spend much.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



I own 5 pairs of Polk rc80i's. They sound great. I use 3 pair for my upstairs formal front room and I use 2 pair for sounds (and back surrounds) in my basement. I bought them all off Amazon for ~$100/pair. That is with no tax and free shipping.


Keep in mind that if you just buy speakers (with no box) then you need to put insulation behind and around them. Otherwise the sound will travel backwards to floors above.


----------



## rocksarkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *counsil* /forum/post/16706551
> 
> 
> I own 5 pairs of Polk rc80i's. They sound great. I use 3 pair for my upstairs formal front room and I use 2 pair for sounds (and back surrounds) in my basement. I bought them all off Amazon for ~$100/pair. That is with no tax and free shipping.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that if you just buy speakers (with no box) then you need to put insulation behind and around them. Otherwise the sound will travel backwards to floors above.



counsil thxs for suggestion.. but how do i power all the six-eight as i am already powering 5.1 in my family room(zone 1)


----------



## batpig

get a robust, external 2CH amp. look for something used on craigslist or whatever, oftentimes they will have A/B switching so you can select individual pairs of speakers.


you do NOT want to use the 3808CI to power 6-8 speakers with Zone 2. if you do, make sure to get a high quality, impedance matching speaker selection switch to protect the 3808CI from overload due to dangerously low total impedance.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16705426
> 
> 
> Rhapsody sucks for the Logitech Duet as well. It's probably Rhapsody's fault, not Denon's.



Well they are both charging for it so they can both take the blame.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/16705963
> 
> 
> I use Rhapsody with no issues. My friends have been amazed that they can just name and artist or song, and I can play it through my system.
> 
> 
> Perhaps your issue is a bandwidth issue? Are you connected ethernet of wireless? What is your downstream connection speed.
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm jsut lucky and got one of th few good 3808s, as Im not having any of the problems I've read about here (HDMI handshake, DSD through Bitstreaming from a BDP-83, etc)



I've got cable and good speed, the Denon is connected to a switch that an Xbox 360 is also connected to which is able to stream Netflix in HD, download 1GB game demos in less than 20 minutes (non peak hours) etc.


Frankly the Denon seems pretty flaky in general with the network connection though. It seems to take longer to get an IP address or connect to the network than anything I've ever seen. Eventually it works but jeez.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/16705611
> 
> 
> I started that thread, along with this one at RN.
> 
> http://real.lithium.com/real/board/m...6110&jump=true
> 
> 
> I have yet to hear back from Real Network and the same disconnect problem still exists. There's not much interest on Denon's part to figure out why this happens either. Very frustrating...and I'm not tech savy enough to troubleshoot networking in detail so I'm not going to pay for Rhapsody anymore.



Yeah I'm feeling like I won't sign up after the trial. It's too bad because the service has potential. Well there are still 25 days to go...


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16707408
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm feeling like I won't sign up after the trial. It's too bad because the service has potential. Well there are still 25 days to go...



If Rhapsody worked as advertised I'd be a lifelong subscriber (like my commitment to D*, broadband service, satillite radio, etc) and although the interface is clunky I enjoy the music service. Even if the error cropped up just once in awhile I would keep it, but when it disconnects every 15 to 20 minutes it isn't useable. This is not to even mention the non-existent customer support on the part of Real Network.

The problem exists in the connection of the Denon unit and RN servers and the consumer can't do anything about it. Of the twenty or more people I've had contact with having the same problem, all have high speed internet, a variety of different routers, etc. Nothing points to a specific product or service that is the culprit. The only user controlled setting in the Denon is the power saver and that isn't the source of this problem.

Denon tech support has more excuses and refuses to even communicate with RN tech support (from what RN tells me) so this situation is dead in the water. I've been working at this since October 2008 and I'm no further along other than finding out I'm not the only one with this problem. Denon has consistently responded to me thusly, "you're the only one who reports having this problem, we can't help you". To both RN and Denon, I say, 'Thanks for nothing".


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/16708005
> 
> 
> If Rhapsody worked as advertised I'd be a lifelong subscriber (like my commitment to D*, broadband service, satillite radio, etc) and although the interface is clunky I enjoy the music service. Even if the error cropped up just once in awhile I would keep it, but when it disconnects every 15 to 20 minutes it isn't useable. This is not to even mention the non-existent customer support on the part of Real Network.
> 
> The problem exists in the connection of the Denon unit and RN servers and the consumer can't do anything about it. Of the twenty or more people I've had contact with having the same problem, all have high speed internet, a variety of different routers, etc. Nothing points to a specific product or service that is the culprit. The only user controlled setting in the Denon is the power saver and that isn't the source of this problem.
> 
> Denon tech support has more excuses and refuses to even communicate with RN tech support (from what RN tells me) so this situation is dead in the water. I've been working at this since October 2008 and I'm no further along other than finding out I'm not the only one with this problem. Denon has consistently responded to me thusly, "you're the only one who reports having this problem, we can't help you". To both RN and Denon, I say, 'Thanks for nothing".



My problem is not the same as yours exactly I don't think. I do get those disconnects once in a while, but I played a whole album last night with no disconnects. With mine, browsing the menus often becomes unresponsive or just flat out stops responding and I have to actually restart the receiver to get it working again. Also get kicked out to the main menu a lot.


The other thing missing for me is Last.FM support but I guess I can't really complain about that.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16708126
> 
> 
> My problem is not the same as yours exactly I don't think. I do get those disconnects once in a while, but I played a whole album last night with no disconnects. With mine, browsing the menus often becomes unresponsive or just flat out stops responding and I have to actually restart the receiver to get it working again. Also get kicked out to the main menu a lot.
> 
> 
> The other thing missing for me is Last.FM support but I guess I can't really complain about that.



Interesting, and thanks for the info. When I stated about the interface being 'clunky', your experience with menus, unresponsiveness and lockups...that's what I was refering to. I think we all get that kind of experience. You have 'server disconnected' error msgs but maybe just not as frequently as some of the rest of us. Once in awhile I can get a album to play w/o interuption but maybe one in six attempts. Playlists and to a lesser extent channels are what I use most. Playlists and channels never play more than three or four songs before disconnect.

I'm not a network tech but there is something that doesn't work in the Denon that RN servers require. This is on RN and Denon. They offered a product and it doesn't work as advertised. Nothing a consumer can do about it. You pay and take your chances. If you spend any time reading the Real Network forums you'll find lots of other products with similar situations. RN doesn't even verify that the Denon 3808 unit is a 'authorized device', so they don't even commit to looking into this. Denon says, 'it's not our problem, we only offer network connectivity'...whatever that means.

Bottom line is the consumer is screwed without any recourse. Purchaser beware.


----------



## mastermaybe

Here's one:


Anybody else get occasional (or not so occasional) audible "clicks" or "ticks" on volume increases?


At first I thought it was just blu-ray, as I used to notice it during the initial "silent" passages before the movie started when I turned the volume up. Now, I've begun to notice it on apple tv tracks...again, usually when the track starts (quiet).


This is rather annoying, anybody else familiar with this? Having it on multiple sources makes me tend to believe its the 3808. It doesn't happen ALL the time, but it's definitely present. Sounds kinda like a flip-book with a little static tinge to it when you turn the vol up quickly. That's the best way I can describe it. Or, a bit like an old analog volume knob that has accumulated dust (that staticky, scratchy, noise when you rotate the knob) if you know what I mean (though not nearly as dramatic). Just consistent clicks/ticks with every step of volume.


Again, this is just on volume increases (and decreases, though it's less audible obviously).


thanks guys,


James


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyL222* /forum/post/16705963
> 
> 
> I use Rhapsody with no issues. My friends have been amazed that they can just name and artist or song, and I can play it through my system.
> 
> 
> Perhaps your issue is a bandwidth issue? Are you connected ethernet of wireless? What is your downstream connection speed.
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm jsut lucky and got one of th few good 3808s, as Im not having any of the problems I've read about here (HDMI handshake, DSD through Bitstreaming from a BDP-83, etc)



Fast sustained bandwidth connections may not exhibit the disconnect problem streaming Rhapsody. Streaming Rhapsody on the Denon and some other devices is not very forgiving.


----------



## clax170

I just got the LG 390 blu ray player. It is in pass through mode which allows my Denon to decode the signal. It is connected via HDMI.


When I watch a move (two so far) It comes up as DTS EX or dolby cinema PLxII


I want to know how to get dolby true HD or DTS HD master sound.

What should I set the receiver to?


thanks for any suggestions


Craig


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16710868
> 
> 
> I just got the LG 390 blu ray player. It is in pass through mode which allows my Denon to decode the signal. It is connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> When I watch a move (two so far) It comes up as DTS EX or dolby cinema PLxII
> 
> 
> I want to know how to get dolby true HD or DTS HD master sound.
> 
> What should I set the receiver to?
> 
> 
> thanks for any suggestions
> 
> 
> Craig



Well, Dolby PLIIx is a surround matrix/expansion process being performed by the 3808 to expand stereo, 5.1 or 6.1 channel sound to 7.1- it's not a codec (imbedded surround format on the blu-ray) like DTS EX or DTS HD, so one way or another, you're applying it (DPLIIx) with the 3808.


If you're playing a BD that has a lossless track, ensure that it's (the lossless track) selected in the BD menu, although it's commonly on by default.


Further, ensure that your player (I'm not familiar with LG BD players) is setup to bitstream the audio via HDMI, otherwise it will decode it (the lossless codec) internally and send PCM to your receiver which will appear as "MULTI CH IN" in the window of your 3808. Either way, the end result result will be the same: lossless audio.


My guess is that your LG is sending the audio out LPCM (already decoded) which will not cause the Denon (or any other receiver for that matter) to display either of the lossless codecs...Dolby TrueHD or DTS Master.

Anyways, there's a good chance you ARE already hearing lossless audio, you're just not seeing what you expect to see







.


As an aside, sometimes BD players will default to DTS-EX and Dolby ES tracks, as they offer an additional channel to the typical 5.1's of Dolby True and DTS Master...again, this may have to be adjusted within the player.


Stay at it and keep working with the LG is my advice. It may help to put the 3808 in "direct" mode until you either see "Dolby True HD", "DTS Master", or "MULTI CH IN" from the Denon. You will eventually see one of the three.



James


----------



## clax170

Thank you. I have the LG in pass through mode to send the signal to the Denon to convert it. The LG is set up for 7.1 sound (has the option for 5.1). I have 6.1 currently.


I will try direct and try to do as you suggested and see what happens.


thanks


Craig


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16710868
> 
> 
> I just got the LG 390 blu ray player. It is in pass through mode which allows my Denon to decode the signal. It is connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> When I watch a move (two so far) It comes up as DTS EX or dolby cinema PLxII
> 
> 
> I want to know how to get dolby true HD or DTS HD master sound.
> 
> What should I set the receiver to?
> 
> 
> thanks for any suggestions
> 
> 
> Craig



I was just wondering what the 2 movies were. If I remember correctly Swordfish only has DD and does not have a lossless format.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16708736
> 
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> Anybody else get occasional (or not so occasional) audible "clicks" or "ticks" on volume increases?
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was just blu-ray, as I used to notice it during the initial "silent" passages before the movie started when I turned the volume up. Now, I've begun to notice it on apple tv tracks...again, usually when the track starts (quiet).
> 
> 
> This is rather annoying, anybody else familiar with this? Having it on multiple sources makes me tend to believe its the 3808. It doesn't happen ALL the time, but it's definitely present. Sounds kinda like a flip-book with a little static tinge to it when you turn the vol up quickly. That's the best way I can describe it. Or, a bit like an old analog volume knob that has accumulated dust (that staticky, scratchy, noise when you rotate the knob) if you know what I mean (though not nearly as dramatic). Just consistent clicks/ticks with every step of volume.
> 
> 
> Again, this is just on volume increases (and decreases, though it's less audible obviously).
> 
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> 
> James



I recently noticed this as well, while I was running some sweeps on a new pair of speakers. However, it was only during fairly quiet passages, and it was at abnormally (for me anyway) high volumes, +5 to +10 dB. I've never noticed it during normal use.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16711395
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have the LG in pass through mode to send the signal to the Denon to convert it. The LG is set up for 7.1 sound (has the option for 5.1). I have 6.1 currently.
> 
> 
> I will try direct and try to do as you suggested and see what happens.
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Craig




Craig -- just as an FYI, there is no setting on the Denon which tells the DVD player what to send. Issues like this, where you aren't getting the right soundtrack, are ALWAYS because your settings are off in the SOURCE.


If the HDMI cable is plugged into the Denon, and Input Mode is left at the default "Auto" setting, the only thing the AVR can do is play what you give it. Everything else is up to the source to deliver the right audio track.


If it doesn't show "TrueHD" or "DTS-MA" that means you either haven't configured your player properly, or you forgot to actually select the lossless soundtrack (if there is one, as pointed out above not every Blu-Ray has a lossless audio track).


----------



## clax170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/16712182
> 
> 
> I was just wondering what the 2 movies were. If I remember correctly Swordfish only has DD and does not have a lossless format.



Pirates of the Caribbean 3 is only Dolby Digital.


Transformers is true HD and it played on the Denon in True HD.


It took me all day to think about that. Thank you for the suggesstion.


Finally got to hear what True HD sounds like.


-Craig


----------



## clax170

When playing the blu ray through HDMI it came up dolby digital.

The speaking was not very loud. The effects were though. I had it set between -32 and -24. -24 for talking scenes then -32 for "loud" scences.


I increased my front channel to +5 (I think) and my left and right are at -2 and it's still hard to understand when they are talking.


suggesstions? I find this with a lot of movies, talking scenes are so low and then an explosion happens and the room shakes.


thanks so much


-Craig


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16715276
> 
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean 3 is only Dolby Digital.
> 
> 
> Transformers is true HD and it played on the Denon in True HD.
> 
> 
> It took me all day to think about that. Thank you for the suggesstion.
> 
> 
> Finally got to hear what True HD sounds like.
> 
> 
> -Craig



Craig, POTCATWE (Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End) is a bit tricky. It appears that Walt Disney stuffed up the box art.


Firstly, it states video is 1080i; it's not: it's 1080p/24.


It also mentions DTS-HD which is not featiured on the disc.


For the best sound from this movie select Audio Options from the setup menu and then pick the first choice _English 5.1 Uncompressed_


As per the review from High Def Digest this is a reference quality soundtrack and will blow you away http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/1018...worldsend.html 


Enjoy










blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16715354
> 
> 
> When playing the blu ray through HDMI it came up dolby digital.
> 
> The speaking was not very loud. The effects were though. I had it set between -32 and -24. -24 for talking scenes then -32 for "loud" scences.
> 
> 
> I increased my front channel to +5 (I think) and my left and right are at -2 and it's still hard to understand when they are talking.
> 
> 
> suggesstions? I find this with a lot of movies, talking scenes are so low and then an explosion happens and the room shakes.
> 
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> -Craig



As per my above post make sure you're using the best possible sound track.


Have you run the Audyssey setup? If so have you made changes to your system that might need it to be run again?


Is your BD player setup correctly? Have you now got this at 5.1?


Might help if you post a bit more info re your setup, speakers, sub etc.


Blairy


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16716078
> 
> 
> As per the review from High Def Digest this is a reference quality soundtrack and will blow you away http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/1018...worldsend.html



Too bad he'd actually have to endure that movie a 2nd time to hear it.


----------



## carlogu79

I can also hear those clicks,in the last weeks, my left surround it´s making a louder ckick when a multichanel format it´s begining to sound, it starts when I used the calibration microphone, why?


----------



## carlogu79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16708736
> 
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> Anybody else get occasional (or not so occasional) audible "clicks" or "ticks" on volume increases?
> 
> 
> At first I thought it was just blu-ray, as I used to notice it during the initial "silent" passages before the movie started when I turned the volume up. Now, I've begun to notice it on apple tv tracks...again, usually when the track starts (quiet).
> 
> 
> This is rather annoying, anybody else familiar with this? Having it on multiple sources makes me tend to believe its the 3808. It doesn't happen ALL the time, but it's definitely present. Sounds kinda like a flip-book with a little static tinge to it when you turn the vol up quickly. That's the best way I can describe it. Or, a bit like an old analog volume knob that has accumulated dust (that staticky, scratchy, noise when you rotate the knob) if you know what I mean (though not nearly as dramatic). Just consistent clicks/ticks with every step of volume.
> 
> 
> Again, this is just on volume increases (and decreases, though it's less audible obviously).
> 
> 
> thanks guys,
> 
> 
> James



I can also hear those clicks,in the last weeks, my left surround it´s making a louder ckick when a multichanel format it´s begining to sound, it starts when I used the calibration microphone, why?


----------



## clax170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16716111
> 
> 
> As per my above post make sure you're using the best possible sound track.
> 
> 
> I am running 5.1 uncompressed
> 
> 
> Have you run the Audyssey setup? If so have you made changes to your system that might need it to be run again?
> 
> 
> I did add two leather chairs to the room. Could this affect the sound? They are up front below the front and left channel facing away from the tv? Maybe I'll run Audyssey again.
> 
> 
> Is your BD player setup correctly? Have you now got this at 5.1?
> 
> yes, yes.
> 
> 
> Might help if you post a bit more info re your setup, speakers, sub etc.
> 
> 
> I have a 6.1 mod 2 Orb system. I usually listen to tv in 7 ch. stereo so I don't have to turn the volume up too much to hear the dialoge, in dolby it again is hard to hear unless loud.
> 
> 
> I know it's not me because my wife complains she can't hear it either and she can hear me when I mumble something across the room after being asked to clean up the kitchen (all you married guys know what I mean)
> 
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to help.
> 
> Blairy



Hope this helps


----------



## mastermaybe

Well, I have to say I'm oddly glad others are getting these "clicks" and it's not just me








.


Anyways, I of course do not have an answer. All I know is that it occurs on multiple sources, lossless, compressed mp3's, whatever.


I'm considering contacting Denon to attempt to get an answer...it would be wonderful to discover a solution could be had through a FW update.


James


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16715354
> 
> 
> When playing the blu ray through HDMI it came up dolby digital.
> 
> The speaking was not very loud. The effects were though. I had it set between -32 and -24. -24 for talking scenes then -32 for "loud" scences.
> 
> 
> I increased my front channel to +5 (I think) and my left and right are at -2 and it's still hard to understand when they are talking.
> 
> 
> suggesstions? I find this with a lot of movies, talking scenes are so low and then an explosion happens and the room shakes.
> 
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> -Craig










I'm noticing the same issue. I have a 7.1 setup and I've run Audysseys' calibration multiple times to try to correct it but to no avail. Last night I watched Cloverfield, The Matrix and Immortel all on BluRay from my PS3 with the HD audio tracks selected for all three and it was the same for all three. Most (if not all) of the dialogue was significantly lower than the special effects. I live in an apartment building with nieghbors above and below me and last night they might have thought that there indeed was a real monster attacking Manhattan.







(Cloverfield audio = REFERENCE)







Normally (as a matter of fact, RARELY) is there a need for me to listen to my movies that loud but the dialogue was barely audible. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


Oh, just so you have an idea of what I'm running (if it helps to know).


7.1 = SCS-01 (7) and PC12-Plus (1) with the 3808CI.


Thanks again.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16718445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing the same issue. I have a 7.1 setup and I've run Audysseys' calibration multiple times to try to correct it but to no avail. Last night I watched Cloverfield, The Matrix and Immortel all on BluRay from my PS3 with the HD audio tracks selected for all three and it was the same for all three. Most (if not all) of the dialogue was significantly lower than the special effects. I live in an apartment building with nieghbors above and below me and last night they might have thought that there indeed was a real monster attacking Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cloverfield audio = REFERENCE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally (as a matter of fact, RARELY) is there a need for me to listen to my movies that loud but the dialogue was barely audible. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Oh, just so you have an idea of what I'm running (if it helps to know).
> 
> 
> 7.1 = SCS-01 (7) and PC12-Plus (1) with the 3808CI.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



I too have noticed (any my better half complains) that when watching HD audio tracks the booms etc are very loud compared to the center channel vocals. It isn't as noticeable when watching DTS or DD - just the HD audio tracks. I have a 7.1 system (all Aperion speakers) and have ran Audyssey enough times to get my sub at +1 so it should be fine...but alas..I have turned up my center channel slightly to compensate but not that much since i don't want to 'throw off' the calibration too badly.


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/16715354
> 
> 
> When playing the blu ray through HDMI it came up dolby digital.
> 
> The speaking was not very loud. The effects were though. I had it set between -32 and -24. -24 for talking scenes then -32 for "loud" scences.
> 
> 
> I increased my front channel to +5 (I think) and my left and right are at -2 and it's still hard to understand when they are talking.
> 
> 
> suggesstions? I find this with a lot of movies, talking scenes are so low and then an explosion happens and the room shakes.
> 
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> -Craig



Unfortunately, there are a lot of Blu-Ray and DVD's that are like this. If I buy I Blu-Ray it is usually one that is action packed. I have noticed that on some discs dialogue is very clear along with surround effects and others where dialogue is only present. I always read the reviews of Blu-Ray discs before I buy. For instance I really wanted Gran Torino(on blu-ray), but after reading the review stating that it was a "quiet soundtrack where dialogue requires a bit of effort to make out at reference volume" and also had barely if no surround effects at all. It was all dialogue for te most part and had to be cranked up to hear. For the review of X-men(the last stand), it states that "At times, the ambient sound effects are predominant over the dialogue and score."

So what I am trying to say is that it is not your Denon(most likely) it is the the audio on the Discs. It is very common to have one disc that audio and video are better,than on another.


----------



## Craig Peer




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by clax170
> 
> When playing the blu ray through HDMI it came up dolby digital.
> 
> The speaking was not very loud. The effects were though. I had it set between -32 and -24. -24 for talking scenes then -32 for "loud" scences.
> 
> 
> I increased my front channel to +5 (I think) and my left and right are at -2 and it's still hard to understand when they are talking.
> 
> 
> suggesstions? I find this with a lot of movies, talking scenes are so low and then an explosion happens and the room shakes.
> 
> 
> thanks so much
> 
> 
> -Craig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a lot of Blu-Ray and DVD's that are like this. If I buy I Blu-Ray it is usually one that is action packed. I have noticed that on some discs dialogue is very clear along with surround effects and others where dialogue is only present. I always read the reviews of Blu-Ray discs before I buy. For instance I really wanted Gran Torino(on blu-ray), but after reading the review stating that it was a "quiet soundtrack where dialogue requires a bit of effort to make out at reference volume" and also had barely if no surround effects at all. It was all dialogue for te most part and had to be cranked up to hear. For the review of X-men(the last stand), it states that "At times, the ambient sound effects are predominant over the dialogue and score."
> 
> So what I am trying to say is that it is not your Denon(most likely) it is the the audio on the Discs. It is very common to have one disc that audio and video are better,than on another.
Click to expand...


I've had to tweek my speaker settings for the same reason - raising the center channel somewhat for clearer dialog in some movies. And get my wife ear plugs for the loud explosions !!


----------



## batpig

have you guys tried Dynamic Volume, especially on the "Evening" setting? I find it does a really good job of controlling the raging explosions while allowing you to turn up the volume to comfortable level for dialogue. I can watch an entire movie on the "Evening" setting without my wife yelling at me to turn down the volume










On extremely bad soundtracks you could even go to the "Midnight" setting. I know to some it feels heretical to try and reduce the dynamic range of a movie soundtrack, is it really worth it if you are constantly jumping for the remote to lower the volume when the explosions hit?


As a final note -- a lot of times issues with this crop up when the center channel is the "weak link" in the system, either because it's not as good as the front L/R speakers, or because it has been compromised in terms of positioning (e.g. two feet below ear level inside an A/V cabinet). Sometimes optimizing center channel position as much as possible and re-running Audyssey can provide a big improvement in dialogue clarity.


With my old, smaller center channel, I often had to bump up the channel level 1-2 dB to help dialogue out. I now have a larger, better center channel (which is the best speaker in my system) and it's up on top of the console, right below the screen, so the tweeter is less than a foot below ear level. I can now leave the channel level for the center exactly where Audyssey set it, and I never have issues with dialogue clarity.


----------



## Perch33

+1 regarding "evening" setting for Dynamic Volume. I use it all the time, and feel it evens out the soundtrack.


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/16718490
> 
> 
> I too have noticed (any my better half complains) that when watching HD audio tracks the booms etc are very loud compared to the center channel vocals. It isn't as noticeable when watching DTS or DD - just the HD audio tracks. I have a 7.1 system (all Aperion speakers) and have ran Audyssey enough times to get my sub at +1 so it should be fine...but alas..I have turned up my center channel slightly to compensate but not that much since i don't want to 'throw off' the calibration too badly.



I also have this exact same issue and have also turned my center channel up to compensate. Except that I also have the issue on DD and PLII modes...


My center is not a weak link in my system, my center is exactly the same size, specs and brand as my fronts and sides.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/16718975
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a lot of Blu-Ray and DVD's that are like this. If I buy I Blu-Ray it is usually one that is action packed. I have noticed that on some discs dialogue is very clear along with surround effects and others where dialogue is only present. I always read the reviews of Blu-Ray discs before I buy. For instance I really wanted Gran Torino(on blu-ray), but after reading the review stating that it was a "quiet soundtrack where dialogue requires a bit of effort to make out at reference volume" and also had barely if no surround effects at all. It was all dialogue for te most part and had to be cranked up to hear. For the review of X-men(the last stand), it states that "At times, the ambient sound effects are predominant over the dialogue and score."
> 
> So what I am trying to say is that it is not your Denon(most likely) it is the the audio on the Discs. It is very common to have one disc that audio and video are better,than on another.



Sounds like bad audio mastering on the BR discs. Would be a real shame if that is prevalent...

Personally I don't own any BRs yet but that will change soon I suppose.


----------



## BenSanford

Just got a new dock and hooked it up to the Denon 3808CI. I'm using the 2nd generation Ipod Touch. The sparse Denon documentation seems to indicate that I should get an on-screen GUI display of some type, but I don't get anything on the screen, and don't really see what else there might be involved in the hookup. I "assigned" the VCR/IPod input to the Ipod dock, and "assigned" the video source to the IPod as well. I can operate the IPod from its touch screen, and get audio -but no video, and no GUI. Also can't remotely control the IPod with the Denon control. The documentation says something about putting the IPod in "remote" mode, but I don't see what that means.


Ben


----------



## Perch33

Have you seen this? http://www.usa.denon.com/Denon_Docks...patibility.pdf 

Did you download the feature/upgrade for the 3808?


If you installed your video cable, take a look at this page 13 of this link. http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-4308_38...dum-E_008B.pdf 


You will not be able to switch between "browse" and "remote" until you get your GUI.


----------



## BenSanford

Thanks, I have previously downloaded the upgrade, so should be at latest Denon firmware. I have the S-video cable from Ipod dock to the Denon Ipod input (just above the left and right audio inputs), but don't see the GUI or any video.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenSanford* /forum/post/16725883
> 
> 
> Just got a new dock and hooked it up to the Denon 3808CI. I'm using the 2nd generation Ipod Touch. The sparse Denon documentation seems to indicate that I should get an on-screen GUI display of some type, but I don't get anything on the screen, and don't really see what else there might be involved in the hookup. I "assigned" the VCR/IPod input to the Ipod dock, and "assigned" the video source to the IPod as well. I can operate the IPod from its touch screen, and get audio -but no video, and no GUI. Also can't remotely control the IPod with the Denon control. The documentation says something about putting the IPod in "remote" mode, but I don't see what that means.
> 
> 
> Ben



Do you have all three cables connected - the S-video, audio (L/R RCA), and the "Control" cable?


----------



## Browninggold

My internet radio stations are not added to the 3808. I had some top 40, classic rock etc...added from my Denon Radio page but they do not show up anymore. I have internet because some of my stations are on the recently played que. and I can play from that list. But when I go to internet radio it is showing "empty" even though I have them on my computer. Do I need to do a reset? Or power down 3808? Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Browninggold

Just did a hard reset....that did the trick


----------



## BenSanford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16727261
> 
> 
> Do you have all three cables connected - the S-video, audio (L/R RCA), and the "Control" cable?



Yes, I double checked that. In face if I remove either the S-Video or the control cable, the audio stops - even though I think the audio signal comes through the two RCA cables. Any way to figure out if the problem might be in the Ipod dock or the 3808CI.


----------



## Perch33

Did you check in the 3808 "manual setup"->"optons" -> "GUI" and make sure its not set to off for the IPOD input? This is a long shot, since I think default is set at 10sec.


I would try a different input.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BenSanford* /forum/post/16725883
> 
> 
> Just got a new dock and hooked it up to the Denon 3808CI. I'm using the 2nd generation Ipod Touch. The sparse Denon documentation seems to indicate that I should get an on-screen GUI display of some type, but I don't get anything on the screen, and don't really see what else there might be involved in the hookup. I "assigned" the VCR/IPod input to the Ipod dock, and "assigned" the video source to the IPod as well. I can operate the IPod from its touch screen, and get audio -but no video, and no GUI. Also can't remotely control the IPod with the Denon control. The documentation says something about putting the IPod in "remote" mode, but I don't see what that means.
> 
> 
> Ben



I've looked at these docks in the past and am wondering what is the benefit of an ipod/iphone dock if the receiver is connected to your PC via ethernet?


Is there additional functionality or something?


cheers

blairy


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Browninggold* /forum/post/16728233
> 
> 
> My internet radio stations are not added to the 3808. I had some top 40, classic rock etc...added from my Denon Radio page but they do not show up anymore. I have internet because some of my stations are on the recently played que. and I can play from that list. But when I go to internet radio it is showing "empty" even though I have them on my computer. Do I need to do a reset? Or power down 3808? Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks



What's a Denon Radio page? I have some internet stations that have made favorite, but I can't seem to assign them to presets.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16734203
> 
> 
> What's a Denon Radio page? I have some internet stations that have made favorite, but I can't seem to assign them to presets.



I don't even bother using the Denon for this because I couldn't figure it out either. I use this application instead: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/16734606
> 
> 
> I don't even bother using the Denon for this because I couldn't figure it out either. I use this application instead: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351



I have that too, but I can't figure out how to assign inet streams to presets.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16719079
> 
> 
> 
> As a final note -- a lot of times issues with this crop up when the center channel is the "weak link" in the system, either because it's not as good as the front L/R speakers, or because it has been compromised in terms of positioning (e.g. two feet below ear level inside an A/V cabinet). Sometimes optimizing center channel position as much as possible and re-running Audyssey can provide a big improvement in dialogue clarity.
> 
> 
> With my old, smaller center channel, I often had to bump up the channel level 1-2 dB to help dialogue out. I now have a larger, better center channel (which is the best speaker in my system) and it's up on top of the console, right below the screen, so the tweeter is less than a foot below ear level. I can now leave the channel level for the center exactly where Audyssey set it, and I never have issues with dialogue clarity.



If anyone can get 3 fronts exactly the same for a "seamless" front stage , I recommend doing this. I went from a wall mount for plasma to a ceiling mount so I could get rid of my horizontal center. I replaced my Aperion 6C center and went with 3 6T Towers-what a diffrence it has made. I have not changed any Audyssey crossovers, distance etc. I did take out my spl meter and put everything at 75db. I have a photo in my public profile.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16734203
> 
> 
> What's a Denon Radio page? I have some internet stations that have made favorite, but I can't seem to assign them to presets.



Go to this site http://www.radiodenon.com enter your denon id where it asks you. There are 2 sets of favorites, make sure you go to the right "favorite" option.


----------



## BMCTX

I recently purchased a 3808 and I have a few questions about the setup. I have tried to use the search feature, but I haven't come across the info. I'm looking for.


I have run Audessy, but some of the settings don't seem right to me. All of my speakers can go to 80hz with no issues, but it set my front three to 40hz and my surrounds to 120hz. I'd like to set them all to 80hz, but there isn't a place in the Audessy section to do it. If I change it in the main settings does it take effect in Audessy?


Also I think some of my channel levels are off, ex. center and surrounds too low, so I'd like to calibrate with DVE to double check. Again, if I make the same changes in the main settings does it take effect in Audessy?


If I go to Manual EQ and use the Audessy settings, then make the changes in the main settings that I want to do, will that work too?


Thanks in advance for any help with this issue.


----------



## Browninggold

In speaker setup, right above speaker configuration there is a crossover freq. setting. Go to advanced and you can change each speaker accordingly (the ones set to small) which I recommend them all to be set to small. Just remember with Audyssey you can go lower than what is set...do not set higher. Go to Official Audyssey thread..it really helped me out with a ton of info. Make sure you do all eight mic. setting when doing Audyssey.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Browninggold* /forum/post/16734663
> 
> 
> Go to this site http://www.radiodenon.com enter your denon id where it asks you. There are 2 sets of favorites, make sure you go to the right "favorite" option.



OMG I didn't even know about that one. Now I have the web interface, the GUI, the front panel, Control3808 and RadioDenon?! Soooo geeky.....


EDIT


Wait a minute! I don't want to stream them on my PC, I want to play them using the internet streaming of the 3080. As in I select Preset A 2 or something like that. Why is Radio Denon asking for my Denon MAC address? Totally confused or what. In the meantime I seem to be able to assign some of the inet stations to presets, but the remote operation is very flakey. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does nothing...


----------



## BMCTX

Thanks BrownningGold. I did do make those changes, I was wondering if that would affect the Audessy settings as well.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16735147
> 
> 
> OMG I didn't even know about that one. Now I have the web interface, the GUI, the front panel, Control3808 and RadioDenon?! Soooo geeky.....
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 
> Wait a minute! I don't want to stream them on my PC, I want to play them using the internet streaming of the 3080. As in I select Preset A 2 or something like that. Why is Radio Denon asking for my Denon MAC address? Totally confused or what. In the meantime I seem to be able to assign some of the inet stations to presets, but the remote operation is very flakey. Sometimes it works, sometimes it does nothing...



Radio Denon is for internet radio....any stations on the web you can save and listen on the 3808. You put in your mac address and there are hundreds of stations to choose from...you can add to your favorite. It asks for your address so it saves them to your 3808. From there you can access Rhapsody, Media Server, Internet Radio. I also use the zone 2 remote, smaller easier to use. I only used the Main remote once, around two years ago.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMCTX* /forum/post/16735413
> 
> 
> Thanks BrownningGold. I did do make those changes, I was wondering if that would affect the Audessy settings as well.



also see my website, in the FAQ I discuss what you can and can't change.


if you want to make any changes, just go to MANUAL SETUP and change things like crossovers, speaker levels, etc. and it won't mess up Audyssey. anything you change in MANUAL SETUP overrides what Audyssey set and takes effect automatically. if you ever want to revert back, just go to AUTO SETUP > PARAMETER CHECK and then "Restore" and it will set everything back to the way Audyssey set it up.


what you CAN'T change is the EQ itself -- if you switch to manual EQ it will disable Audyssey. you MUST use one of the Audyssey "target curves" -- Audyssey or Flat.


and DEFINITELY download and read the Audyssey setup guide, it's linked both on my website and the 1st post of the Audyssey thread.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

grant...


Not trying to be a wise guy here but trying to have someone explain to you fully here how to use the internet radio is a bit much. It does have a learning curve including how you select stations, add favorites, how "favorites" on the radio web site are not exactly the same as the way Denon uses the term, twice mind you, in the 3808. Just picking stations you like can take quite some time. Getting those stations into your 3808 so listening to them is practical is an entirely different learning curve.


----------



## BMCTX

Batpig,


You're website has been extremely helpful. Thanks!


I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16735843
> 
> 
> grant...
> 
> 
> Not trying to be a wise guy here but trying to have someone explain to you fully here how to use the internet radio is a bit much. It does have a learning curve including how you select stations, add favorites, how "favorites" on the radio web site are not exactly the same as the way Denon uses the term, twice mind you, in the 3808. Just picking stations you like can take quite some time. Getting those stations into your 3808 so listening to them is practical is an entirely different learning curve.



Be as wise as you want. I've got one whole page in the owner's manual hat's not terribly helpful. So I figure there's a whole procedure or FAQ explaining it somewhere. Now I just have to find it. A couple of hours ago I'd never even hear of Radio Denon -- so I must be barking up the right tree. Maybe my twisted path will help someone else too...


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16736718
> 
> 
> Be as wise as you want. I've got one whole page in the owner's manual hat's not terribly helpful. So I figure there's a whole procedure or FAQ explaining it somewhere. Now I just have to find it. A couple of hours ago I'd never even hear of Radio Denon -- so I must be barking up the right tree. Maybe my twisted path will help someone else too...



Log into the denon radio site. Pretty much follow the bouncing ball to setup your account and pretty much that's it.


You can create a favourites list if you need to but it's not obligatory and the denon keeps a list of recently visited 'stations' anyway.


Just went to the denon radion site for the frst time in 18 months...there's now 13187 stations available







for free







and most without adverts










Of course if you get stuck, just ask here; most of us probably did at some stage


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16732144
> 
> 
> I've looked at these docks in the past and am wondering what is the benefit of an ipod/iphone dock if the receiver is connected to your PC via ethernet?
> 
> 
> Is there additional functionality or something?
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> blairy



OK, am I missing something or are the apple docks essentially not worthwhile to those of us with our music collections on our PC as well as our ipod/iphone who have also connected the 3808 to PC via ethernet?


Or phrasing that another way, what can I do with the dock that I can't do via an ethernet connection to my PC?


cheers

blairy


----------



## mathgeek97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16738017
> 
> 
> OK, am I missing something or are the apple docks essentially not worthwhile to those of us with our music collections on our PC as well as our ipod/iphone who have also connected the 3808 to PC via ethernet?
> 
> 
> Or phrasing that another way, what can I do with the dock that I can't do via an ethernet connection to my PC?
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> blairy



I'd vote for the iPod docks being useless. My nerdy goal for the month is to buy an Apple AirPort Express and add it to my existing wireless network in WDS mode (current wireless is using DD-WRT on a Broadcom chip based router. However, there are easier ways to do WDS, such as installing Tomato or buying an Apple Time Capsule or AirPort Extreme base station). Then I'll connect the AirPort Express to my 3808 via both Ethernet and a 3mm-to-optical cable from monoprice. The ethernet will put the 3808 on my network for all of the usual network things, and the optical digital input will be for playing my iTunes via AirTunes, which I'll be able to control via my iPhone's free Remote app. If it all goes well, it should be a very slick solution for playing all of my Apple Lossless format music digitally, losslessly, directly on the 3808. Now, if only it supported higher quality files (24/96 and 24/192) and WPA2 wireless security (it only can handle WEP in WDS mode) it would be perfect!


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathgeek97* /forum/post/16739125
> 
> 
> I'd vote for the iPod docks being useless. My nerdy goal for the month is to buy an Apple AirPort Express and add it to my existing wireless network in WDS mode (current wireless is using DD-WRT on a Broadcom chip based router. However, there are easier ways to do WDS, such as installing Tomato or buying an Apple Time Capsule or AirPort Extreme base station). Then I'll connect the AirPort Express to my 3808 via both Ethernet and a 3mm-to-optical cable from monoprice. The ethernet will put the 3808 on my network for all of the usual network things, and the optical digital input will be for playing my iTunes via AirTunes, which I'll be able to control via my iPhone's free Remote app. If it all goes well, it should be a very slick solution for playing all of my Apple Lossless format music digitally, losslessly, directly on the 3808. Now, if only it supported higher quality files (24/96 and 24/192) and WPA2 wireless security (it only can handle WEP in WDS mode) it would be perfect!



I went a little further, and picked up a Mac mini; I'm running it into the 3808 via a Monoprice mini-DP > HDMI cable for video and optical for sound. I've got Snatch (an unfortunately-named but otherwise terriffic app) installed on it, so I can control keyboard/mouse function from my iPhone, while using Remote to control the tunes. I love having a full computer in my great room, in addition to being able to play my music library in multiple zones. I've got Plex running on it as well for media-center functionality. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/16734626
> 
> 
> I have that too, but I can't figure out how to assign inet streams to presets.



In the command application you go to the internet tab and it's easy to assign them right there. The data gets stored on the Denon.


EDIT: I take back the above. That applies to the Tuner settings. For Internet Radio I used the website to set favorites.


I don't know how to do it on the Denon itself. My opinion is that the remote is confusing and the manual is next to worthless.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathgeek97* /forum/post/16739125
> 
> 
> I'd vote for the iPod docks being useless. My nerdy goal for the month is to buy an Apple AirPort Express and add it to my existing wireless network in WDS mode (current wireless is using DD-WRT on a Broadcom chip based router. However, there are easier ways to do WDS, such as installing Tomato or buying an Apple Time Capsule or AirPort Extreme base station). Then I'll connect the AirPort Express to my 3808 via both Ethernet and a 3mm-to-optical cable from monoprice. The ethernet will put the 3808 on my network for all of the usual network things, and the optical digital input will be for playing my iTunes via AirTunes, which I'll be able to control via my iPhone's free Remote app. If it all goes well, it should be a very slick solution for playing all of my Apple Lossless format music digitally, losslessly, directly on the 3808. Now, if only it supported higher quality files (24/96 and 24/192) and WPA2 wireless security (it only can handle WEP in WDS mode) it would be perfect!




I just got and installed an Airport Express into my wireless Home Network. Its awesome! The only issue I have is my iphone will loose its wireless connection when I'm outside on the deck, and thus the connection to itunes.

I think I've figured a way to run a CAT-5 cable from upstairs (PC, printer, linksys, actiontec) to downstairs (Denon, PS3, Airport Express). This will allow be to relocate the Actiontec downstairs, and connect those devices directly, and give me better wireless coverage outside.


----------



## MTAtech

An Airport Express is just a wireless router. I have a mixed network at home of Macs and PCs and use a Linksys router. The Linksys can accept an external booster antenna that will increase the range.


----------



## mastermaybe

Don't suppose anyone's cornered why their 3808 "clicks" (mine seemingly just in the rear and side channels) with volume increases/decreases on varied material yet? After posting the issue, it was obvious that it just wasn't me experiencing this.


I'm calling Denon Wednesday if I (or us) can't figure it out.


James


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16741028
> 
> 
> Don't suppose anyone's cornered why their 3808 "clicks" (mine seemingly just in the rear and side channels) with volume increases/decreases on varied material yet? After posting my issue it was obvious that it just wasn't me experiencing this.



I haven't experienced this with mine yet, at least not that I've noticed. If it was a specific type of input, i.e., digital vs. analog, I might think that it was something specific to that (like the output level following a stepped up/down path, rather than a smooth slope... if that makes any sense).


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwsteel* /forum/post/16741050
> 
> 
> I haven't experienced this with mine yet, at least not that I've noticed. If it was a specific type of input, i.e., digital vs. analog, I might think that it was something specific to that (like the output level following a stepped up/down path, rather than a smooth slope... if that makes any sense).



Yeah I get it on toslink (I think...have to check to be sure) and HDMI- PS3 and Apple TV.


Funny though, I never noticed in the first 3 months I had the unit...only since I've move to a 7.1 sys, although it occurs in all 4 of sides and back speakers- so it doesn't appear to be just the "new" 6th and 7th channels (which I was formerly using to power some speaks on my deck, problem-free, BTW).


I'm going to keep track of all sources and input types for the next couple of days where it's occuring.


James


----------



## Tweakophyte

Anybody do a feature-pack upgrade today? Did they change the ability to activate online?


Thanks,


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/16741028
> 
> 
> Don't suppose anyone's cornered why their 3808 "clicks" (mine seemingly just in the rear and side channels) with volume increases/decreases on varied material yet? After posting the issue, it was obvious that it just wasn't me experiencing this.
> 
> 
> I'm calling Denon Wednesday if I (or us) can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> James



Do the rears always click or only when engaged? I mean if you are listening to 5.1 without PLIIx (no rears) do the rears still do it. Same goes for the sides, do you hear it from the sides when listening in stereo. Admittedly I don't have any solution I'm just curious about it.


----------



## avatar9

Hi all,


Just bought my first hdtv a samsung 42 1080p 60,000:1 contrast etc. I wanted a good scaler and did my research.......


Anyway my POINT I have had the Denon 3808 hooked to a $500 1080i capable TI DLP data projector with a $179 dollar (beautiful) 84" fixed frame from HTDepot and with the 3808 upconverting cable or a bluray at full res it blows away my new samsung I put in the bedroom and that tv cost so much more than $679 so I am just putting it out there, a fun ~cheap summer project for anyone who is interested, it will give incredible results for family fun.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16742152
> 
> 
> Do the rears always click or only when engaged? I mean if you are listening to 5.1 without PLIIx (no rears) do the rears still do it. Same goes for the sides, do you hear it from the sides when listening in stereo. Admittedly I don't have any solution I'm just curious about it.



Ok, I have a great "click mania" example in The Incredible Hulk on BD. Right after the Universal intro you get the Marvel intro...if you increase or decrease the volume during this rather quiet segment you can hear the clicks as clear as day. They're most pronounced in the sides and rears, but I can faintly hear them in the fronts and center as well.


They only emanate from speakers receiving program material. So, when I had the 5.1 DTS Master track on direct it of course stopped coming from the back speakers but was still obviously present in the sides.


This is on the PS3, HDMI in. Now, of course the bizarre part is that you can fiddle with the volume during the Universal sequence and all is well. That said however doesn't necessarily mean it's the source (Hulk) or the PS3 for that matter AFAIC, as I've already indicated I've heard it on multiple BD's and multiple Apple TV (almost all lossless, BTW) tracks.


Further, it doesn't appear to have anything to do with any of the processing modes either, as I get it on any and all of them and direct and pure direct modes. I'm gonna take some time and mess with the lossless tracks and trade them for the plain digital as well as swap in a toslink to narrow things a bit further, but I'm confident I'm going to encounter this again, as I'm rather certain I've already had these issues with the AppleTV and its toslink connection.


I'll get back to ya's.


EDIT: So I tried the 2.0 DD track on Hulk and I still get it on Direct and PLIIx.


James


----------



## biznus97

Where did you get it from? I got mine from Amazon when it went sub 1K and it arrived double boxed and working. Did you just get it? Make sure that the master power switch is on? Good luck!


----------



## mastermaybe

Here's another one while I'm at it:


So when I go into the Auto set-up area and check the Audyssey parameters what does this mean:


the crossover for the back surrounds is 80hz, then I go to the Audyssey EQ area and I see near 10db boosts in the 60hz and below area for the backs.


Now, if I was a betting man, I'd say the back surrounds are def getting material below 80hz (sure sounds like it anyway)...this EQ discovery sure doesn't make me inclined to think otherwise.


I still think the most difficult aspect to get a handle on with this unit is understanding how one setting effects another. For instance, when you go into manual EQ set-up mode do adjustments there JUST effect your current source and JUST make changes to the Audyssey EQ, or are you starting all over?


My inclination is I'm adjusting the manual settings and then choosing between them and Audyssey in the audio area, but that prolly makes too much sense- ditto for it just affecting the current input.


What changes take global effect and specific input effect also are always fun to decipher.


James


----------



## Tweakophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweakophyte* /forum/post/16742749
> 
> 
> Anybody else have a DOA?
> 
> 
> This might be the first time I get burned by going online instead of local B&M to buy my stuff.



Somehow the meat of my post was lost.


I just set up my new 3808 and found it to be defective. The front right channel is distorted. I swapped sources, connection types (digital, analog), and speakers and it is definitely the receiver (amp or DAC).







(...unless anyone has another way to triangulate on the problem).


Firmware was upgraded to latest as well.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *avatar9* /forum/post/16742443
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Just bought my first hdtv a samsung 42 1080p 60,000:1 contrast etc. I wanted a good scaler and did my research.......
> 
> 
> Anyway my POINT I have had the Denon 3808 hooked to a $500 1080i capable TI DLP data projector with a $179 dollar (beautiful) 84" fixed frame from HTDepot and with the 3808 upconverting cable or a bluray at full res it blows away my new samsung I put in the bedroom and that tv cost so much more than $679 so I am just putting it out there, a fun ~cheap summer project for anyone who is interested, it will give incredible results for family fun.



And the conclusion is...size matters...







?


----------



## av-ra

The choice of an iPod dock vs. streaming from a PC directly vs. Airport Express vs. some other 3rd party AV server depends on what you already have, what you prefer, and/or what you are willing to spend....


The only positives about the iPod dock is a reasonable (though perhaps not the least) cost along with the best GUI interface from the 3808. OTOH if you already have a home network the cheapest approach (free!) is clearly to stream directly from your PC (but the 3808's GUI operation is not as good). I don't have an ethernet connection to my AV rack yet, the cost for this (if I want to hard-wire it) will be much more than an iPod dock and, besides, I don't like having my PC sitting there running all the time...so direct PC streaming may not be the best choice for me. The Airport Express is probably the cheapest 3rd party server approach but is only nice if you are willing to use your PC to control the music (i.e., forget using a remote and/or a GUI on your TV). Finally, the other 3rd party solutions (i.e., Apple TV, Sonos, Roku, etc.) are probably the most expensive approaches with the most added complexity (unless you already have one) but may be the _best_ solution for someone desiring the ultimate in function/control.


Like I said it all depends....


----------



## porieux

I use an Airport Express going into an optical in on the 3808 and it works splendidly. Using the Remote iPhone app to control iTunes is a dream, and music can play in multiple rooms with more than one Airport Express. My WDA setup is working with WPA2 btw, but I have an Airport Extreme.


I should follow up on my earlier post about using Rhapsody on the 3808. I used it quite a bit this weekend and it worked pretty well. I guess maybe there were some network problems when I was trying it before and unfortunately the Denon doesn't deal with them well and just becomes unresponsive and sometimes even needs to be restarted. When working well it's not too bad, I may even try a sub. I did get server disconnect a couple of times...in one case it seemed to be caused by a specific song that just couldn't be played no matter what. ('Rocky Raccoon" from the Phish 10-31-94 set if anyone wants to verify.)


I also found there are a couple of sites for scrobbling your Rhapsody plays into Last.FM. Couldn't test it though since I am still on the trial and don't think there is any way to access the RSS feed.
http://rhobbler.com/users/new 
http://scrobbler.porkbuns.net/users/login


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16743580
> 
> 
> The choice of an iPod dock vs. streaming from a PC directly vs. Airport Express vs. some other 3rd party AV server depends on what you already have, what you prefer, and/or what you are willing to spend....
> 
> 
> The only positives about the iPod dock is a reasonable (though perhaps not the least) cost along with the best GUI interface from the 3808. OTOH if you already have a home network the cheapest approach (free!) is clearly to stream directly from your PC (but the 3808's GUI operation is not as good). I don't have an ethernet connection to my AV rack yet, the cost for this (if I want to hard-wire it) will be much more than an iPod dock and, besides, I don't like having my PC sitting there running all the time...so direct PC streaming may not be the best choice for me. The Airport Express is probably the cheapest 3rd party server approach but is only nice if you are willing to use your PC to control the music (i.e., forget using a remote and/or a GUI on your TV). Finally, the other 3rd party solutions (i.e., Apple TV, Sonos, Roku, etc.) are probably the most expensive approaches with the most added complexity (unless you already have one) but may be the _best_ solution for someone desiring the ultimate in function/control.
> 
> 
> Like I said it all depends....



Thanks av-ra, that's a pretty good summary of what's available and the benefits of each.


Seems that streaming from PC (which I already do) is best for me although ipod dock GUI may give some improvement. Not a big deal for me.


The other option of course is streaming to a games console. This is much the same as streaming direct to 3808 although with the PS3 you can play entire music collection randomly.


Cheers


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16743580
> 
> 
> ...The Airport Express is probably the cheapest 3rd party server approach but is only nice if you are willing to use your PC to control the music (i.e., forget using a remote and/or a GUI on your TV). Finally, the other 3rd party solutions (i.e., Apple TV, Sonos, Roku, etc.) are probably the most expensive approaches with the most added complexity (unless you already have one) but may be the _best_ solution for someone desiring the ultimate in function/control.



Yeah it was a pretty good summary , but as with anything these days it wasn't the final word by any stretch....


Re: the Airport Express - I guess I should have said "...forget about using your A/V remote (though you can use your iPhone)...".


And I knew I should have said that there are probably other solutions that I didn't list...choices...choices (if only there were enough time in a day to know everything, research everything...and it's only getting worse 'er I meant better)....


----------



## av-ra

Sniff..sniff.... The 3808 has been removed from the Denon website...coincidentally with the addition of the 3310. While it was bound to happen sometime soon, with the 4308 still listed and the 4310 added...what...a month ago, it seems a bit odd (it probably only points to the fact that at ~$1,000 the 3808 is a steal and gone from Denon's stock, while at ~$2,000 everyone's picking the 4310 over the 4308 which Denon probably still has in quantity).


P.S. Even though online prices for the 3808 have gone up a bit in the last week or so (many of the dealers are now listing it as gone), it will be interesting to see what happens now....


----------



## mastermaybe

FWIW to folks here, I wouldn't replace my appletv for anything as far ar music goes. I have control with my harmony, my laptop, and my iphone...from virtually anywhere on my property. And it syncs with my laptop itunes library every time I open up my laptop.


Personally, I think the $300 I paid for it makes it a steal alone just for the music...not to mention the movies.


In the end, if you like itunes and don't mind being tethered to apple a bit, it's a no brainer, IMO.


James


----------



## Tweakophyte

Mine is going back as soon as they get me the RMA info. I called my vendor last night. At least the return/exchange process is easy. If I do decide to make it an exchange, it will be several more weeks before I up and running because of shipping time both ways.


----------



## Leifashley27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16743992
> 
> 
> Sniff..sniff.... The 3808 has been removed from the Denon website...coincidentally with the addition of the 3310. While it was bound to happen sometime soon, with the 4308 still listed and the 4310 added...what...a month ago, it seems a bit odd (it probably only points to the fact that at ~$1,000 the 3808 is a steal and gone from Denon's stock, while at ~$2,000 everyone's picking the 4310 over the 4308 which Denon probably still has in quantity).
> 
> 
> P.S. Even though online prices for the 3808 have gone up a bit in the last week or so (many of the dealers are now listing it as gone), it will be interesting to see what happens now....



The 4308 still being active on Denon's site is probably more due to the 4310 being a replacement for the 3808 (local stores are pulling their 3808's and replacing them 4310's on the same shelf space and racks) and there still is yet no direct replacement for the 4308 until we get the 4810. I would imagine the 4308 staying active on Denon's site until October or so when the bigger beefier model gets released.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/16743694
> 
> 
> Thanks av-ra, that's a pretty good summary of what's available and the benefits of each.
> 
> 
> Seems that streaming from PC (which I already do) is best for me although ipod dock GUI may give some improvement. Not a big deal for me.
> 
> 
> The other option of course is streaming to a games console. This is much the same as streaming direct to 3808 although with the PS3 you can play entire music collection randomly.
> 
> 
> Cheers



If it matters to anyone, you can play your music collection randomly using an Xbox 360 also. When making MP3s, I leave the 'Genre' input blank and when I sort by genre on my 360 it lists my entire collection. I, then, just press the shuffle button and presto!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Finally, the other 3rd party solutions (i.e., Apple TV, Sonos, Roku, etc.) are probably the most expensive approaches with the most added complexity (unless you already have one) but may be the best solution for someone desiring the ultimate in function/control.



The only thing I will add to your excellent summary is this caveat: IF you already have all of your music in the "iTunes universe", the AppleTV is actually the LEAST amount of added complexity. It's literally plug-and-play into your system, it's just like hooking up an ipod in the sense that you are automatically synced into your iTunes library with all of the album art, playlists, movies, TV shows, podcasts, etc.


It's especially true if you are already using a universal IR remote as the AppleTV takes IR commands. And ESPECIALLY true if you have an iPhone or iPod/Touch as the "Remote" app allows you to control the music from anywhere on the wireless network (and stream to multiple rooms if you have other Airport Express anywhere).


It's not the best solution for many people, but for iTunes users it's seamless...


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16746040
> 
> 
> If it matters to anyone, you can play your music collection randomly using an Xbox 360 also. When making MP3s, I leave the 'Genre' input blank and when I sort by genre on my 360 it lists my entire collection. I, then, just press the shuffle button and presto!



That's true Nickff, however I've never been able to get the xbox360 to play my streamed lossless wav files. Also, all audio from the xbox is dolby to the 3808, whereas the net/usb function on the 3808 (and the ps3 too) will play wav files in stereo.


cheers

blairy


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweakophyte* /forum/post/16744825
> 
> 
> Mine is going back as soon as they get me the RMA info. I called my vendor last night. At least the return/exchange process is easy. If I do decide to make it an exchange, it will be several more weeks before I up and running because of shipping time both ways.



Sorry to hear it! Got mine from 6th Av and it arrived double boxed, pristine and with FW version 1.97 (almost the latest and greatest). Hope it gets better from here and keep us posted (though it makes me wonder if it had anything to do with getting a unit with FW ver. 1.69 - this was the latest and greatest over a year ago and has been updated umpteen times since...).


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16743992
> 
> 
> Sniff..sniff.... The 3808 has been removed from the Denon website...coincidentally with the addition of the 3310. While it was bound to happen sometime soon, with the 4308 still listed and the 4310 added...what...a month ago, it seems a bit odd (it probably only points to the fact that at ~$1,000 the 3808 is a steal and gone from Denon's stock, while at ~$2,000 everyone's picking the 4310 over the 4308 which Denon probably still has in quantity).
> 
> 
> P.S. Even though online prices for the 3808 have gone up a bit in the last week or so (many of the dealers are now listing it as gone), it will be interesting to see what happens now....



I just looked at the site and the 3808ci IS STILL THERE!!


usa.denon.com


----------



## mr_larry

Has anyone started a thread for the Denon 3310 which replaces the 3808?

It is now on their website.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16748767
> 
> 
> I just looked at the site and the 3808ci IS STILL THERE!!



Very interesting but stupid (not you).... It was missing from the main A/V Receivers page ( http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/AVReceivers.asp ) last night and has now re-appeared. Guess they goofed in deleting it when they added the 3310. It has now faded back from black....


Never mind


----------



## iramack

Ahhhh the mysteries of the internet..............


----------



## Tweakophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16748391
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear it! Got mine from 6th Av and it arrived double boxed, pristine and with FW version 1.97 (almost the latest and greatest). Hope it gets better from here and keep us posted (though it makes me wonder if it had anything to do with getting a unit with FW ver. 1.69 - this was the latest and greatest over a year ago and has been updated umpteen times since...).



It might, assuming the serial number was "low" and raised a flag. Too late now to know.


----------



## orestesdd

Sorry if I place this again, but since I have gotten an answer here we go again.


This following set up does not work even though I understand it should work:


configuration (1): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->hdmi-->[lcd hdtv]


however, this other configuration works:


configuration (2): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->components-->[lcd hdtv]


Does anyone has an explanation why configuration (1), which according to the manual should work, but in my experience it does not? Is there anything in the horrible Denon menus which needs to be set for configuration (1) to work? Thanks.


Ciao


----------



## Princess Aurora




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16752270
> 
> 
> Sorry if I place this again, but since I have gotten an answer here we go again.
> 
> 
> This following set up does not work even though I understand it should work:
> 
> 
> configuration (1): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->hdmi-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> however, this other configuration works:
> 
> 
> configuration (2): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->components-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> Does anyone has an explanation why configuration (1), which according to the manual should work, but in my experience it does not? Is there anything in the horrible Denon menus which needs to be set for configuration (1) to work? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao



The manual states that when a "nonstandard video signal is received, such as that output by a video game machine, the video convert may not function."


However, you do have video convert turned on, right? We've didn't have a problem with our Xbox and component (although we've got it with HDMI now).


----------



## windwaves

Have you guys tried this ?


It is so bad it will ruin your ears. Fine, no prob, I love this receiver anyway, I've got two of them, but I need a solution. And that's where may be you can help ?


I only use the headphones when I am playing rockband late at night. I have very decent phones, 580hd and BD DT990, they are great when used with my headphone amp (Singlepower MPX3)


Should I use a headphone amp ? Would I connect this to the pre-outs of the receiver ? but then every time I want to go back to speakers I have to unplug the amp ......not so easy ..... help !


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/16752801
> 
> 
> Should I use a headphone amp ? Would I connect this to the pre-outs of the receiver ? but then every time I want to go back to speakers I have to unplug the amp ......not so easy ..... help !



If you can live with just stereo then you could hook the headphone amp to the zone 3 outputs (assuming you're not using them for anything else).


----------



## batpig

Is your Xbox 360 set to 1080p? on pg 8 of the manual in the notes it says that "1080p component input signals cannot be output to anything other than component video".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16752270
> 
> 
> Sorry if I place this again, but since I have gotten an answer here we go again.
> 
> 
> This following set up does not work even though I understand it should work:
> 
> 
> configuration (1): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->hdmi-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> however, this other configuration works:
> 
> 
> configuration (2): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->components-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> Does anyone has an explanation why configuration (1), which according to the manual should work, but in my experience it does not? Is there anything in the horrible Denon menus which needs to be set for configuration (1) to work? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao


----------



## windwaves

ah ! what's that ? sounds like a good idea anyway. I guess I need to take a look at the back of the receiver







or the manual for that matter.


Evidently the zone 3 out is just like the "pre-outs", it's ok to go straight into an amp ?


For headphones, stereo would certainly be good enough !


Gee, it's embarassing how little I know about this receiver.


By the way, is there a way to update it w/o internet access in the location where it's placed.


Thank you !!!


----------



## mgobluevdubdude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16752270
> 
> 
> Sorry if I place this again, but since I have gotten an answer here we go again.
> 
> 
> This following set up does not work even though I understand it should work:
> 
> 
> configuration (1): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->hdmi-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> however, this other configuration works:
> 
> 
> configuration (2): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->components-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> Does anyone has an explanation why configuration (1), which according to the manual should work, but in my experience it does not? Is there anything in the horrible Denon menus which needs to be set for configuration (1) to work? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao



Your configuration 1 works just fine with my Xbox (original). I am not sure if the Xbox 360 is different somehow, though.


Do you have video conversion set to "A->H" and set to "Yes" for the source you are using for the Xbox 360?


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16752270
> 
> 
> Sorry if I place this again, but since I have gotten an answer here we go again.
> 
> 
> This following set up does not work even though I understand it should work:
> 
> 
> configuration (1): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->hdmi-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> however, this other configuration works:
> 
> 
> configuration (2): [xbox 360]-->components-->[receiver]-->components-->[lcd hdtv]
> 
> 
> Does anyone has an explanation why configuration (1), which according to the manual should work, but in my experience it does not? Is there anything in the horrible Denon menus which needs to be set for configuration (1) to work? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Ciao





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/16752691
> 
> 
> The manual states that when a "nonstandard video signal is received, such as that output by a video game machine, the video convert may not function."
> 
> 
> However, you do have video convert turned on, right? We've didn't have a problem with our Xbox and component (although we've got it with HDMI now).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgobluevdubdude* /forum/post/16753270
> 
> 
> Your configuration 1 works just fine with my Xbox (original). I am not sure if the Xbox 360 is different somehow, though.
> 
> 
> Do you have video conversion set to "A->H" and set to "Yes" for the source you are using for the Xbox 360?



WOW!! I'm having this SAME exact problem.









Both my 360 and PS3 are hooked up via HDMI so I have no problems there.

My Wii is hooked up component without a problem.

My XBOX (original) is hooked via component also, but I can't seem to get the picture and sound in sync. I will get sound with no picture, but then I get the Wii picture with XBOX (original) sound.










I'm pretty sure they are hooked up correctly. Of course, it does not help that the component wires for sound and picture are like, not near each other as far as rear connections are concerned. What the deuce?










Gotta love this forum!


----------



## batpig

you are NOT having the same problem!










the original poster (orestes) is having an issue because his Xbox 360 is set to 1080p, and the 3808CI cannot convert 1080p component to HDMI output.


Your problem:



> Quote:
> My XBOX (original) is hooked via component also, but I can't seem to get the picture and sound in sync. I will get sound with no picture, but then I get the Wii picture with XBOX (original) sound.



Is because you have overlapped your input assignments between the Wii and the Xbox! The only way you could get Wii picture with Xbox sound or vice versa is if you have messed up you have arranged your inputs.


What input "name" are you using for Xbox/Wii? Is your old Xbox hooked up with analog audio or optical to go along with that component video?


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr_larry* /forum/post/16749959
> 
> 
> Has anyone started a thread for the Denon 3310 which replaces the 3808?
> 
> It is now on their website.



I thought the 4310 was replacing the 3808


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/16752801
> 
> 
> Have you guys tried this ?
> 
> 
> It is so bad it will ruin your ears. Fine, no prob, I love this receiver anyway, I've got two of them, but I need a solution. And that's where may be you can help ?
> 
> 
> I only use the headphones when I am playing rockband late at night. I have very decent phones, 580hd and BD DT990, they are great when used with my headphone amp (Singlepower MPX3)
> 
> 
> Should I use a headphone amp ? Would I connect this to the pre-outs of the receiver ? but then every time I want to go back to speakers I have to unplug the amp ......not so easy ..... help !



Don't know that it's a disaster but certainly disappointing using headphone socket to listen to music.


The denon website shows in the specs that the 3808 uses dolby headphone (or whatever it's called). Is there any way t turn this off and if so does it make a difference?


Thanks


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16754876
> 
> 
> you are NOT having the same problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original poster (orestes) is having an issue because his Xbox 360 is set to 1080p, and the 3808CI cannot convert 1080p component to HDMI output.
> 
> 
> Your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is because you have overlapped your input assignments between the Wii and the Xbox! The only way you could get Wii picture with Xbox sound or vice versa is if you have messed up you have arranged your inputs.
> 
> 
> What input "name" are you using for Xbox/Wii? Is your old Xbox hooked up with analog audio or optical to go along with that component video?



Well, my XBOX (original) sound wise is using analog connections not optical and it's outputting 1080i (via the XBOX settings) since I'm using the component wires. Should I be going optical out of the XBOX since I'm going component out?


----------



## batpig

not necessarily, I am just trying to clarify where you hooked everything up. again, I am pretty sure the problem you are experiencing is because both the wii and the xbox are "sharing" the same input name.


So the Wii is hooked up with component + analog audio, correct?

And the old Xbox is hooked up with component + analog audio as well, correct?


Can you tell me exactly which plugs they are hooked up to? And to which names you have assigned the component video inputs?


You need to make sure the "name" you assign the component video jack to corresponds with the analog inputs you are using for audio.


For example, if you wish to use the "VCR" input for the Xbox, you need to assign the component video input you use to "VCR" and also make sure the analog audio is plugged into the "VCR" analog inputs since these are non-assignable.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com5984* /forum/post/16755097
> 
> 
> I thought the 4310 was replacing the 3808



It's all in the eye of the beholder. If you're looking at the amp section, DAC's, A/D's, and MultEQ XT then the 4310 is the replacement. However, the 4310 has so many upgrades from the 3808 that it isn't quite apples-to-apples either (that's why they didn't call it the 3810). If you are looking for the lowest-priced Denon model with networking and some of the other higher-end features (i.e., ABT-2010 and HD Radio) and (believe it or not) the better GUI of the 2310 vs. 4310, then maybe you'd think the 3310 was the replacement. Don't know what Denon's official word is on this (and can only assume that want it left as mysterious as possible), but to me the 3808 is an older model that sort of slots between the 3310 and 4310 when everything (including msrp) is taken into accout.


In the end I'd say that deciding what replaces what is a pedantic exercise....


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16756660
> 
> 
> Well, my XBOX (original) sound wise is using analog connections not optical and it's outputting 1080i (via the XBOX settings) since I'm using the component wires. Should I be going optical out of the XBOX since I'm going component out?



I thought the original xbox only displayed the dashboard in 4808i and (480p only when you did something crazy like hold both triggers and both thumb sticks down at the same time). Also, only when you load games does the xbox go to 480p,720p,1080i--I think, it has been awhile.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16754876
> 
> 
> you are NOT having the same problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the original poster (orestes) is having an issue because his Xbox 360 is set to 1080p, and the 3808CI cannot convert 1080p component to HDMI output.
> 
> 
> Your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is because you have overlapped your input assignments between the Wii and the Xbox! The only way you could get Wii picture with Xbox sound or vice versa is if you have messed up you have arranged your inputs.
> 
> 
> What input "name" are you using for Xbox/Wii? Is your old Xbox hooked up with analog audio or optical to go along with that component video?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16756986
> 
> 
> not necessarily, I am just trying to clarify where you hooked everything up. again, I am pretty sure the problem you are experiencing is because both the wii and the xbox are "sharing" the same input name.
> 
> 
> So the Wii is hooked up with component + analog audio, correct?
> 
> And the old Xbox is hooked up with component + analog audio as well, correct?
> 
> 
> Can you tell me exactly which plugs they are hooked up to? And to which names you have assigned the component video inputs?
> 
> 
> You need to make sure the "name" you assign the component video jack to corresponds with the analog inputs you are using for audio.
> 
> 
> For example, if you wish to use the "VCR" input for the Xbox, you need to assign the component video input you use to "VCR" and also make sure the analog audio is plugged into the "VCR" analog inputs since these are non-assignable.



Okay. When I get home I will recheck and post how I have those two components hooked up. Thanks.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/16760241
> 
> 
> I thought the original xbox only displayed the dashboard in 4808i and (480p only when you did something crazy like hold both triggers and both thumb sticks down at the same time). Also, only when you load games does the xbox go to 480p,720p,1080i--I think, it has been awhile.



Actually, you are partially right. As long as you have it hooked up via component and you do the controller code, the dash will output at 1080i. I have some games that output at 1080i as well. The Matrix: Path of Neo and I think Enter the Matrix does also. Not ENTIRELY sure about that but will check once I get home.


----------



## porieux




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/16752801
> 
> 
> Have you guys tried this ?
> 
> 
> It is so bad it will ruin your ears. Fine, no prob, I love this receiver anyway, I've got two of them, but I need a solution. And that's where may be you can help ?
> 
> 
> I only use the headphones when I am playing rockband late at night. I have very decent phones, 580hd and BD DT990, they are great when used with my headphone amp (Singlepower MPX3)
> 
> 
> Should I use a headphone amp ? Would I connect this to the pre-outs of the receiver ? but then every time I want to go back to speakers I have to unplug the amp ......not so easy ..... help !



Make sure you switch both the game options and the receiver to stereo when using headphones. Dolby Digital will not sound good thru headphones at all, and I suspect that is your problem.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/16753083
> 
> 
> ah ! what's that ? sounds like a good idea anyway. I guess I need to take a look at the back of the receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the manual for that matter.
> 
> 
> Evidently the zone 3 out is just like the "pre-outs", it's ok to go straight into an amp ?
> 
> 
> For headphones, stereo would certainly be good enough !
> 
> 
> Gee, it's embarassing how little I know about this receiver.
> 
> 
> By the way, is there a way to update it w/o internet access in the location where it's placed.
> 
> 
> Thank you !!!




I believe I remember some discussion of wireless connections that will work. I make a temporary connection to the router using a long cat5 cable.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Princess Aurora* /forum/post/16752691
> 
> 
> The manual states that when a "nonstandard video signal is received, such as that output by a video game machine, the video convert may not function."
> 
> 
> However, you do have video convert turned on, right? We've didn't have a problem with our Xbox and component (although we've got it with HDMI now).



Why do you mean by "video converted on"? Do I have to go thru the messy GUI menu and set up something? As I stated in my original post, component-to-component works for xbox 360, but not component-to-hdmi. It is still not clear what to do if Denon claims that component-to-hdmi-out should work automatically according to a little schema picture found on page 8 of the user manual. Definitely component-to-component works, for I have it set up this way, but it does not through hdmi out. Any other help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## batpig

orestes -- did you skip over all the posts I made about your issue? is your Xbox 360 set to 1080p or not? notice that in the notes on pg 8 it states that 1080p component cannot be converted to another output format.


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16753056
> 
> 
> Is your Xbox 360 set to 1080p? on pg 8 of the manual in the notes it says that "1080p component input signals cannot be output to anything other than component video".



So this make more sense to me. So do I have to lower the resolution in the Xbox? Is that what you are implying?


By the way, I just read that phrase in page 8 as you mentioned. So does this mean that 1080i can be output via HDMI? Or do I have to lower it to 720p?


I also see in the same page 8 where it says, "When a non-standard video signal from a video game machine or some other source is input, the video conversion function might not work." So what the heck is Denon doing? Does it or does it not work? The little schema picture seems to indicate that it does, but then Denon is attaching all these pre-conditions which make no sense whatsoever.


Anyhow, thanks for opening my eyes. I will try lowering the resolution to 1081i or 720p to see if it works. However, I don't think my PS2 has the capability of lowering its resolution, for it only output up to 480i if my memory does not fail me.


Ciao!


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16759249
> 
> 
> It's all in the eye of the beholder. If you're looking at the amp section, DAC's, A/D's, and MultEQ XT then the 4310 is the replacement. However, the 4310 has so many upgrades from the 3808 that it isn't quite apples-to-apples either (that's why they didn't call it the 3810). If you are looking for the lowest-priced Denon model with networking and some of the other higher-end features (i.e., ABT-2010 and HD Radio) and (believe it or not) the better GUI of the 2310 vs. 4310, then maybe you'd think the 3310 was the replacement. Don't know what Denon's official word is on this (and can only assume that want it left as mysterious as possible), but to me the 3808 is an older model that sort of slots between the 3310 and 4310 when everything (including msrp) is taken into accout.
> 
> 
> In the end I'd say that deciding what replaces what is a pedantic exercise....



Good synopsis. Denon correctly numbered and priced the new AVRs, as, indeed, neither is direct replacement. Obviously, they chose not make an AVR that would qualify as a 3810 with a $1700 MSRP.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16765309
> 
> 
> So this make more sense to me. So do I have to lower the resolution in the Xbox? Is that what you are implying?



it's not what I am implying, it is EXPLICITLY what I am saying!










720p or 1080i doesn't matter, just as long as it is NOT 1080p.


the "nonstandard video signal" thing really applies to old game systems and which may have a weak, nonstandard analog video signal (e.g. an old Atari or Sega Genesis). I can guarantee that the issue you are having with the Xbox 360 is because the 3808CI cannot convert 1080p component to HDMI.


If you want to keep the 360 at 1080p, just use component in > component out.


----------



## pgore

Had a network lock up so did hard-reboot. After that, I could not longer see my menus on the tv - switched over to tv/sat and can get a good tv signal - so the HDMI cable is INTACT. Have pure direct off...



ANY IDEAS?


Thanks in advance


----------



## orestesdd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16765394
> 
> 
> it's not what I am implying, it is EXPLICITLY what I am saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 720p or 1080i doesn't matter, just as long as it is NOT 1080p.
> 
> 
> the "nonstandard video signal" thing really applies to old game systems and which may have a weak, nonstandard analog video signal (e.g. an old Atari or Sega Genesis). I can guarantee that the issue you are having with the Xbox 360 is because the 3808CI cannot convert 1080p component to HDMI.
> 
> 
> If you want to keep the 360 at 1080p, just use component in > component out.



I will check my Xbox 360 settings when I get home. I hope I will not have any problems with my Wii, PS2 (US/NA version), and/or PS2 (Japanese version). One more question if you know, does the L/R audio from the Xbox 360 hooked to the receiver pass through the HDMI to the TV? BTW, I have both audio hooked up to the reciever; that is, via L/R stereo and also toslink. At any rate, I will keep the L/R stereo cable from the receiver to the TV just in case HDMI does not pass the audio to the TV which coming to the receiver via L/R stereo cables and toslink from the Xbox 360.


I will see what happens this evening when I tinker with the system. Thanks.


Ciao!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> does the L/R audio from the Xbox 360 hooked to the receiver pass through the HDMI to the TV?



no, there is no audio conversion, only video conversion. only HDMI audio inputs will pass out the HDMI monitor output.


----------



## BeckMule

I'm a bit confused...is the 3808 capable of WIRELESS networking for internet radio and the like? And, if so, what is the best way to do it - will it accept a wireless dongle from the USB port, for example?


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/16765871
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused...is the 3808 capable of WIRELESS networking for internet radio and the like? And, if so, what is the best way to do it - will it accept a wireless dongle from the USB port, for example?



The 3808 isn’t capable of wireless networking but you can use a wireless ethernet adapter like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833156258 

and connect it to the ethernet port on the 3808. Search for wireless ethernet or gaming adapter. One drawback is that most of these adapters only allow a single device to be connected wirelessly.


I wanted to connect the 3808 and a BD player wirelessly but didn’t want to spend $100+ on a bridge capable router. So I picked up a DD-WRT/Tomato capable router for $35, flashed it with a third party firmware (I chose Tomato), and put it into bridge mode. In this way I can have both devices connected wirelessly at the same time. It didn’t cost a ton and it was surprisingly easy even though I'm not a networking expert.


Having said that there may be a better way to get wireless to the 3808, like AppleTV or something like that, but they're more expensive and I don’t have any experience.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16766445
> 
> 
> One drawback is that most of these adapters only allow a single device to be connected wirelessly.



Thanks for the response. The only other device I need to connect wirelessly (Samsung BDP-3600) has its own USB dongle, so it looks like the ethernet wireless adapter will do the trick.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/16765511
> 
> 
> Had a network lock up so did hard-reboot. After that, I could not longer see my menus on the tv - switched over to tv/sat and can get a good tv signal - so the HDMI cable is INTACT. Have pure direct off...
> 
> 
> 
> ANY IDEAS?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



Try a resete with the small power button. You won't lose any settings and it usually brings back the GUI.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orestesdd* /forum/post/16765252
> 
> 
> Why do you mean by "video converted on"? Do I have to go thru the messy GUI menu and set up something? As I stated in my original post, component-to-component works for xbox 360, but not component-to-hdmi. It is still not clear what to do if Denon claims that component-to-hdmi-out should work automatically according to a little schema picture found on page 8 of the user manual. Definitely component-to-component works, for I have it set up this way, but it does not through hdmi out. Any other help will be appreciated. Thanks.



orestes, as batpig explained you need to reduce the video resolution coming out of the xbox to 1080i or 720p. You'll also need to make sure you have the video conversion turned on in the 3808 (A to H and H to H covers everything). This setting tells the 3808 to convert analogue video to digital and output via HDMI.


good luck


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16766445
> 
> 
> The 3808 isn’t capable of wireless networking but you can use a wireless ethernet adapter like this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833156258
> 
> and connect it to the ethernet port on the 3808. Search for wireless ethernet or gaming adapter. One drawback is that most of these adapters only allow a single device to be connected wirelessly.
> 
> 
> I wanted to connect the 3808 and a BD player wirelessly but didn’t want to spend $100+ on a bridge capable router. So I picked up a DD-WRT/Tomato capable router for $35, flashed it with a third party firmware (I chose Tomato), and put it into bridge mode. In this way I can have both devices connected wirelessly at the same time. It didn’t cost a ton and it was surprisingly easy even though I'm not a networking expert.
> 
> 
> Having said that there may be a better way to get wireless to the 3808, like AppleTV or something like that, but they're more expensive and I don’t have any experience.



I have always been a fan of this wireless converter: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...7086697&sr=8-2 


If you look around on the 'net you can find this closer to their original prices $100 - $125.


They are getting hard to find, but they are worth it. You can put one near all your equipment and it will pick up your wireless signal and send it to FOUR network ready devices (receiver, game console, DVR, Blu-Ray player, etc.). Just run four cat5 cables to the back of it and you are ready to go! This device is capable of AOSS which is worth its weight in gold if you have an AOSS capable router. Basically, you don't have to type in a wireless encryption key to all your network devices; the AOSS does it for you.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

Thanks to the advice received here, especially from rechead, catman2, dloose and others, I now have several hundred selections ripped to flac by EAC and playable via Twonky on my 3808ci via a browser logged in on my LAN to the 3808ci. I can play an album, one selection, or all of the tracks in alphabetical order. So far so good, but I want to use other playlists.


Using MediaMonkey, I have built a m3u playlist that accesses the flac files stored on the QNAP. It plays fine on my windows computer on the LAN. I have copied the m3u file into the Playlists directory in the Qmultimedia virtual drive on the QNAP.


In the 3808ci, using the Denon web control function, I navigate to the QNAP, then to Music, then to All Tracks, and I can play all of the tracks in alphabetical order. If I navigate to the QNAP, then to Music, then to Playlists, I have only two selections: - Most Played - and - Last Played -. The m3u playlist is not there.


How do I access and play the MediaMonkey m3u playlist from the 3808ci?


----------



## fafner

Does anyone have codes that will allow a DirecTV remote to control the 3808CI Volume? Thanks.


fafner


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/16766475
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. The only other device I need to connect wirelessly (Samsung BDP-3600) has its own USB dongle, so it looks like the ethernet wireless adapter will do the trick.



I doubt the USB port on the Samsung can support a wireless USB adapter if that's what you are trying. I don't know of any AV device that can support the drivers necessary to run a third party device. USB ports on AV gear in general are useful for music and photo files (maybe video), and for firmware updates. If you are interested in streaming video wirelessly- Netflix to your 3600 for example- I would stongly recommend looking at bridges (sometimes called gaming adapters) that support 802.11n. Which will require your access point to support 802.11n as well.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16777341
> 
> 
> I doubt the USB port on the Samsung can support a wireless USB adapter if that's what you are trying. I don't know of any AV device that can support the drivers necessary to run a third party device. USB ports on AV gear in general are useful for music and photo files (maybe video), and for firmware updates. If you are interested in streaming video wirelessly- Netflix to your 3600 for example- I would stongly recommend looking at bridges (sometimes called gaming adapters) that support 802.11n. Which will require your access point to support 802.11n as well.



Sorry OT but I will correct myself anyway. Samsung makes a wireless adapter for the 3600 that plugs into the USB port (still not third party support LOL). Now why they didn't just build it in (can you spell A COUPLE OF DOLLARS)...


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/16774945
> 
> 
> In the 3808ci, using the Denon web control function, I navigate to the QNAP, then to Music, then to All Tracks, and I can play all of the tracks in alphabetical order. If I navigate to the QNAP, then to Music, then to Playlists, I have only two selections: - Most Played - and - Last Played -. The m3u playlist is not there.
> 
> 
> How do I access and play the MediaMonkey m3u playlist from the 3808ci?



I use Tversity and a PC as my DLNA server - not sure how different your QNAP -Twonky combo is. If I use Media Monkey to make a playlist and export the m3u file to Music Library (my Music root directory), the Denon can find it just fine by navigating Music-Folders-Playlists. If I bury it deeper in the directory structure (Media Library\\A\\Alison Krauss\\AK.m3u ) it won't display the playlist. I haven't figured out the rules yet. Try moving the playlist up and see what happens.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16783494
> 
> 
> I use Tversity and a PC as my DLNA server - not sure how different your QNAP -Twonky combo is. If I use Media Monkey to make a playlist and export the m3u file to Music Library (my Music root directory), the Denon can find it just fine by navigating Music-Folders-Playlists. If I bury it deeper in the directory structure (Media Library\\A\\Alison Krauss\\AK.m3u ) it won't display the playlist. I haven't figured out the rules yet. Try moving the playlist up and see what happens.



I've tried that, and it doesn't show up. I suspect that may be related to the fact that the QNAP's operating system is linux. But others have reported that MediaMonkey playlists work fine with the QNAP - Twonky combination. I'm convinced that I'm overlooking something, but I don't know what!


When you see the playlist file on the Denon, does it display the .m3u file extension, or just the playlist file name?


----------



## quadgirl

Hi, all. I have what is probably a dumb question, but all help will be greatly appreciated. Here it is: I want to hook up a wadia transport (basically like an ipod dock) to the digital coax and maybe component video on the denon 3808. However, I have used all of my hdmi connections. Can I plug into one of the digital coax inputs if I'm already using the hdmi plug for the like-named input (say HDP or TV/Cbl)? I'm just not sure how I can incorporate the wadia and need some help if you can. Thanks in advance for helping here. Also, If I were able to use say the HDP coax input on the denon even though I use that same hdmi input, then how would I connect the component video cables? That is, where on the denon would I plug the component video cables and does the name of the input have to match the digital coax input? Thanks.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I want to hook up a wadia transport (basically like an ipod dock) to the digital coax and maybe component video on the denon 3808. However, I have used all of my hdmi connections.



if you aren't using HDMI for the wadia, why does it matter if you used all your HDMI connections??







Do you think once the 4 HDMI inputs are full you can't do anything else? There are plenty of connections available back there!


the only thing that matters is if you have an extra NAME available, and then you just assign the component/coax connection to whatever name is unused (e.g. VCR or HDP or whatever). *Start with the name*, and then figure out how you want the inputs on the back to correspond (e.g. be assigned) to those names.


I think you should review my setup guide (especially the part about assigning inputs) and, if you are running low on names, the 3rd or 4th question in my FAQ describes how you can connect multiple devices with overlap between names.


----------



## dloose

just the filename - none of the music files have their extensions listed.


----------



## Raptor007

Hey, I've gone through all my inputs and changed the Audyssey method to Audyssey Flat. But sometimes I've noticed that it reverts back to regular Audyssey, and I have to change it again.


Does anyone know why this is? Does it store the Audyssey mode individually for each codec (DD, DD+, TrueHD, DTS, DTS-MA)?


I have whatever the latest firmware is (just checked for update).


----------



## Challkhmc

Ever since I purchased my 3808 I have experienced periodic shut-downs to safe mode at high volumes, i.e. when playing a CD loud, when the stylus pops when setting down on the vinyl, and during the explosions scenes when playing Blu-Ray Ironman on my PS3. As my 2-year warranty is about to expire I dropped it off at the Super Service Center for Chicagoland to have them check it out. They found no problems with my unit. The tech called me and she suspects that I have an impedence proplem. I have 2 20-year old B&W CM-1 bookshelf speakers for my surrounds, 2 new CM-1 bookshelves for the fronts, a B&W centre speaker, and a 20-year old Velodyne sub. All are 8 ohm. Does this combination sound like it might have impedence problems that could trigger a safe mode?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/16783601
> 
> 
> I've tried that, and it doesn't show up. I suspect that may be related to the fact that the QNAP's operating system is linux. But others have reported that MediaMonkey playlists work fine with the QNAP - Twonky combination. I'm convinced that I'm overlooking something, but I don't know what!
> 
> 
> When you see the playlist file on the Denon, does it display the .m3u file extension, or just the playlist file name?



Jay, I'm pretty sure I have a "playlist" folder on in the "multimedia" directory. Is your qnap firmware up to date? Every time I've had a problem I found there was a new fw version. Don't forget to rescan every time you change something.


Sorry it's not hooked up yet since I moved so I can't check for sure. If I can get enough work done on my kitchen this week (I just have to install all the cabinets and appliances) I want to get the HT room in better order Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16788110
> 
> 
> Hey, I've gone through all my inputs and changed the Audyssey method to Audyssey Flat. But sometimes I've noticed that it reverts back to regular Audyssey, and I have to change it again.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this is? Does it store the Audyssey mode individually for each codec (DD, DD+, TrueHD, DTS, DTS-MA)?
> 
> 
> I have whatever the latest firmware is (just checked for update).



Audyssey settings are stored by _input_, not by codec. So, for example, you can have a different setting for CD, DVD, TV, etc.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16788110
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this is? Does it store the Audyssey mode individually for each codec (DD, DD+, TrueHD, DTS, DTS-MA)?



Yes ... by playback mode (and input.) For instance, it will remember different EQ settings for Stereo and DD+PLIIx playback modes on input "DVR."


Quite handy if you use your DVD (or Laserdisc) player for CD playback as well as movies.


----------



## av-ra

Finally have been experimenting with Audyssey's bass EQ abilities vs. that of my outboard sub PEQ. My conclusion is that *Audyssey cannot correct any severe or narrow sub-100Hz response issues!* My HT room is square which causes my sub to produce narrow (i.e., 1/8th of an octave) and steep (i.e., +10dB) resonances at 30Hz and 60Hz. With my sub's PEQ defeated I checked the 3808's performace after running the Audyssey Auto Setup and it was as if it didn't even see these resonances (it softened them a bit, but hardly in any manner to calm the beast).


I need to go back and reset my sub PEQ settings (I've made some other speaker changes), so the question is: *What's the best way to turn off the Audyssey EQ* so that I can tweak my sub PEQ without the influence of the 3808's Audyssey EQ settings (I'll then rerun the Audyssey Auto Setup as the final step)? Direct mode doesn't seem like the choice since it also defeats bass management; so do I select "Manual" by cycling through the (Audyssey) Room EQ button settings and then make sure that the "Manual EQ" in "Manual Setup, Audio Setup" has all 0dB settings? (The only thing discomfitting about this latter choice is that, since the 3808 does not provide a Manual EQ for the sub, how do I know that the Audyssey EQ corrections for the sub are truly defeated when the Audyssey Room EQ "Manual" setting is selected...other than faith and testing?)


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16788993
> 
> 
> Audyssey settings are stored by _input_, not by codec. So, for example, you can have a different setting for CD, DVD, TV, etc.



I believe the behavior depends on whether or not you have done the "feature pack" upgrade to add Dynamic EQ/Volume.


Without the feature pack, I think the 3808CI behaves as other '08 Denon models and remembers the Audyssey settings by SURROUND MODE.


After the feature pack upgrade, it behaves as an '09 model and remembers the Audyssey settings by INPUT.


3808CI owners, please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16790036
> 
> 
> I believe the behavior depends on whether or not you have done the "feature pack" upgrade to add Dynamic EQ/Volume.
> 
> 
> Without the feature pack, I think the 3808CI behaves as other '08 Denon models and remembers the Audyssey settings by SURROUND MODE.
> 
> 
> After the feature pack upgrade, it behaves as an '09 model and remembers the Audyssey settings by INPUT.
> 
> 
> 3808CI owners, please correct me if I am wrong...



That has been my experience, and it has been a minor annoyance. I would much rather have settings saved by input rather than Surround Mode.


There have been situations where I may want to have a different sub level, or maybe even no sub at all for Multi-Channel In, but the 3808 does not permit that. And the 3 presets also save via Surround Mode.


Brian


----------



## batpig

well, I was just talking about Audyssey EQ settings specifically. there are some things that are saved by input, and some by surround mode (e.g. channel levels as you point out).


once you upgrade to dynamic EQ/Vol you really need to have the EQ settings saved by INPUT as it would be really annoying if you are watching TV in "EVENING" mode and then you switch to the CD input and Dynamic Volume is still on!


Channel levels are saved by SURROUND MODE. You can indeed have a different sub level for MULTI CH IN versus, say, DOLBY DIGITAL or STEREO mode, although it will be global for all inputs which use that surround mode.


----------



## iramack

So when I go into the GUI and get to the advanced channel levels screen and change my sub level, it does not have a global effect over all the inputs?


----------



## batpig

yes it does.


if you change the channel levels screen in the OSD and run the test tones to tweak manual levels, this resets all your channel levels GLOBALLY.


you can then tweak "on the fly" using the "CH SELECT" button on the remote and these changes will only impact the current surround mode.


this is question #4 in my FAQ:
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html 



EDIT: as some follow up, I checked the 3808CI manual.


on pg 29 under "CHANNEL LEVEL" (Manual Setup menu) see the note at the bottom of the page (my emphasis in bold): "When Channel Level is adjusted, the *adjusted values are set for all the surround modes*. To adjust the channel level separately for the different surround modes, use the operation see page 56." (love the Denon-ese at the end there!







)


on pg 56 it describes the CH SELECT button and adjusting "on the fly".


----------



## iramack

Cool!!

I had been experiencing this phenomenon thinking my "on the fly" adjustments would stick to the whole enchilada, but that makes more sense.


Thanks for splaning it.


Steve


----------



## iramack

"adjusted values are set for all the surround modes"


But what about INPUTS?


----------



## maximus1971

Hi all,


I am a newbie (never owned a AVR before - so if I ask any stupid questions - please forgive me)...just got my Denon 3808 CI last week..still sitting in the box - my HT installer is coming next week to do my HT install - wanted to know if I need to update it or upgrade it in any way to the latest firmware or feature pack...also I plan to connect my Roku box ..do I need to buy like a wireless adapter or anything else...any help advice is greatly appreciated...


Thanks a ton ..


Max


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16790690
> 
> 
> "adjusted values are set for all the surround modes"
> 
> 
> But what about INPUTS?



see my statement a few posts up:


"Channel levels are saved by SURROUND MODE. You can indeed have a different sub level for MULTI CH IN versus, say, DOLBY DIGITAL or STEREO mode, although it will be global for all inputs which use that surround mode."


Speaker channel levels are stored BY SURROUND MODE only.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus1971* /forum/post/16790701
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I am a newbie (never owned a AVR before - so if I ask any stupid questions - please forgive me)...just got my Denon 3808 CI last week..still sitting in the box - my HT installer is coming next week to do my HT install - wanted to know if I need to update it or upgrade it in any way to the latest firmware or feature pack...also I plan to connect my Roku box ..do I need to buy like a wireless adapter or anything else...any help advice is greatly appreciated...
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton ..
> 
> 
> Max



Welcome Max -- the 3808CI is a pretty complex receiver for your first AVR, you jumped straight to the top!







Don't worry, the learning curve will be steep but it's a very powerful unit with tons of flexibility and a zillion options. Hopefully your installer will take care of most everything, although you will benefit in the end if you take the time to learn about all the functions and options available.


Since this is your first AVR, I suggest you start out by reading through the AVR FAQ at the top of this forum, so you are at least familiar with some of the modern concepts (like different surround sound formats, video processing options, etc.):
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=968859 


You should also bookmark my website as I have a fairly extensive setup guide and FAQ for common Denon-related questions (although some of the more advanced functions of the 3808CI, like networking, are a little outside the scope of the website):
http://batpigworld.com/ 



You should indeed take the time to upgrade it to the latest firmware and feature pack so you have the full benefit of Dynamic EQ + Dynamic Volume, although the "feature pack" will cost $100 (the firmware upgrades are free). You will need to connect it to the network somehow, if your router is nearby just run a long ethernet cable to the AVR and plug it in the back. There is much info about firmware updates on this thread if you do some searches and reading.


I don't know much about the Roku box though.... if it doesn't have wifi built in then you will need some way to connect it to the network.


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus1971* /forum/post/16790701
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am a newbie (never owned a AVR before - so if I ask any stupid questions - please forgive me)...just got my Denon 3808 CI last week..still sitting in the box - my HT installer is coming next week to do my HT install - wanted to know if I need to update it or upgrade it in any way to the latest firmware or feature pack...also I plan to connect my Roku box ..do I need to buy like a wireless adapter or anything else...any help advice is greatly appreciated...



The Roku box has wi-fi built in...no need for an adaptor. The Denon, on the other hand, would need a wi-fi adaptor if you want to connect it to your network (unless you can hardwire an Ethernet cable to it). If you can hardwire, I would go that route, and send one to your Roku box as well. That's how I've got mine set up (via a 5-way Ethernet switch), and both boxes have much better response.


----------



## MTAtech

There are no stupid questions just stupid answers.


Personally, I'd try to hook it up without paying someone but that's up to you.


I would unpack it and upgrade the firmware before the guy you are paying by the hour comes. Why pay this guy to sit around while the firmware downloads?


----------



## met64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16791330
> 
> 
> The Roku box has wi-fi built in...no need for an adaptor. The Denon, on the other hand, would need a wi-fi adaptor if you want to connect it to your network (unless you can hardwire an Ethernet cable to it). If you can hardwire, I would go that route, and send one to your Roku box as well. That's how I've got mine set up (via a 5-way Ethernet switch), and both boxes have much better response.




Blindamood--- Quick question; u mentioned in your response a wi-fi adaptor with 3808ci... forgive my ignorance; but can u explain exactly how this works- some type of bridge? Reason I ask is; (very long story) but I have in my possesion a 3808 and Integra 9.8... I want to keep the 3808 and am thinking of putting it in another room; of course this room is no where near my router and I have no interest in laying cable over 150 feet... so; is a wi-fi adapter what I need? Thxs


----------



## maximus1971

Thanks all for the replies - I am just overwhelmed seeing the size and weight of the box...I will try and open it up this evening and get the feature pack suggested and do the firmware upgrades...my router (Linksys WRT 54G) unfortunately is in my study downstairs and the 3808 will be upstairs in a dedicated media room..this time I am pretty sure I can run an ethernet cable from my router to the 3808 and do the firmware upgrades and buy the feature pack...however will have to figure a way to do it once it is installed in my media room (the media room and the study are at two different ends of the house so just running a cable up is not going to be possible)....

My other question is I have heard that the Audyssey system is not very good with Bipolar speakers - I have bought the Def Tech 7004 (2), CLR 2500 (1) and BPVX (4)...is that true?


Also thanks to Batpig for pointing me to your website...

Thanks!


Max


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus1971* /forum/post/16791626
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the replies - I am just overwhelmed seeing the size and weight of the box...I will try and open it up this evening and get the feature pack suggested and do the firmware upgrades...my router (Linksys WRT 54G) unfortunately is in my study downstairs and the 3808 will be upstairs in a dedicated media room..this time I am pretty sure I can run an ethernet cable from my router to the 3808 and do the firmware upgrades and buy the feature pack...however will have to figure a way to do it once it is installed in my media room (the media room and the study are at two different ends of the house so just running a cable up is not going to be possible)....
> 
> My other question is I have heard that the Audyssey system is not very good with Bipolar speakers - I have bought the Def Tech 7004 (2), CLR 2500 (1) and BPVX (4)...is that true?
> 
> 
> Also thanks to Batpig for pointing me to your website...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Max



You can take the 3808 to your computer & do the upgrade that way....


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16791592
> 
> 
> Blindamood--- Quick question; u mentioned in your response a wi-fi adaptor with 3808ci... forgive my ignorance; but can u explain exactly how this works- some type of bridge? Reason I ask is; (very long story) but I have in my possesion a 3808 and Integra 9.8... I want to keep the 3808 and am thinking of putting it in another room; of course this room is no where near my router and I have no interest in laying cable over 150 feet... so; is a wi-fi adapter what I need? Thxs



There are a number of ways to accomplish this. One way is to use a 'gaming' adaptor, commonly used for video game boxes. I don't have any specific recommendations, as I don't use one myself.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16791592
> 
> 
> Blindamood--- Quick question; u mentioned in your response a wi-fi adaptor with 3808ci... forgive my ignorance; but can u explain exactly how this works- some type of bridge? Reason I ask is; (very long story) but I have in my possesion a 3808 and Integra 9.8... I want to keep the 3808 and am thinking of putting it in another room; of course this room is no where near my router and I have no interest in laying cable over 150 feet... so; is a wi-fi adapter what I need? Thxs



If you have a wireless router, then you just need a device that picks up the wireless signal and distributes it to networkable devices.


I have always been a fan of this wireless converter: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...7086697&sr=8-2 


If you look around on the 'net you can find this closer to their original prices $100 - $125.


They are getting hard to find, but they are worth it. You can put one near all your equipment and it will pick up your wireless signal and send it to FOUR network-ready devices (receiver, game console, DVR, Blu-Ray player, etc.). Just run four cat5 cables to the back of it and you are ready to go! This device is capable of AOSS which is worth its weight in gold if you have an AOSS capable router. Basically, you don't have to type in a wireless encryption key to all your network devices; the AOSS does it for you.


Another option is the newer technology that allows you to connect to your network via RG6, coax (cable) lines. I have not used it but all the reviews I have read praise it. Here is a link: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Powe.../MCAB1001.aspx 


As another poster noted above, you can bring your 3808 (temporarily of course) to you router and connect it with an ethernet cable to update it. Then, put it back where you had it. This allows you to update it, but would not give you access to certain features of your 3808. For instance you would not be able to listen to any internet radio stations unless it is permanently connected to your network. If you only want to update the firmware, then just connect it to your router temporarily. Just in case, here is a link that explains how to update the firmware: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566


----------



## av-ra

Any takers...pretty please










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16790025
> 
> 
> ....I need to go back and reset my sub PEQ settings (I've made some other speaker changes), so the question is: *What's the best way to turn off the Audyssey EQ* so that I can tweak my sub PEQ without the influence of the 3808's Audyssey EQ settings (I'll then rerun the Audyssey Auto Setup as the final step)? Direct mode doesn't seem like the choice since it also defeats bass management; so do I select "Manual" by cycling through the (Audyssey) Room EQ button settings and then make sure that the "Manual EQ" in "Manual Setup, Audio Setup" has all 0dB settings? (The only thing discomfitting about this latter choice is that, since the 3808 does not provide a Manual EQ for the sub, how do I know that the Audyssey EQ corrections for the sub are truly defeated when the Audyssey Room EQ "Manual" setting is selected...other than faith and testing?)


----------



## batpig

just hit the RoomEQ button until it says "OFF"







(see pg 43 of the manual)


----------



## brozono




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *met64* /forum/post/16791592
> 
> 
> Blindamood--- Quick question; u mentioned in your response a wi-fi adaptor with 3808ci... forgive my ignorance; but can u explain exactly how this works- some type of bridge? Reason I ask is; (very long story) but I have in my possesion a 3808 and Integra 9.8... I want to keep the 3808 and am thinking of putting it in another room; of course this room is no where near my router and I have no interest in laying cable over 150 feet... so; is a wi-fi adapter what I need? Thxs



I would suggest a wifi-router (should be less than $50) and then load DD-WRT firmware ( http://www.dd-wrt.com ). Visit the site to determine if your favorite router would be compatible.


Then follow the instructions at http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge to setup the new router as a bridge and you will have 4-5 active ports to plug in AVR, PS3, TV, etc.


This is by far the cheapest solution. Other Gaming bridges and such usually cost over $75.


But Gaming bridges and the like are more convenient and don't require any technical know-how.


----------



## ickysmits

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to change how the volume is controlled, or some kind of way to control the step increments? I mean, raising the volume by clicking in 0.5 increments is too slow but holding the volume sends it up or down way too fast. I've been digging into the menus and sub menus and can't find a way to change how it behaves...any suggestions?


----------



## batpig

you can't change the increments, it's sort of "pressure sensitive" so that you can make fine adjustments by clicking up/down in steps, or you can make gross adjustments by holding it down for a second or two.


basically, you just have to work on your touch and feel.







wax on, wax off... it's all in the thumb....


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16791961
> 
> 
> just hit the RoomEQ button until it says "OFF"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see pg 43 of the manual)



Few words are needed when you're right and the answer is simple (this time I can be accused of over-thinking it and missing the obvious).







Thanks!


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/16792077
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to change how the volume is controlled, or some kind of way to control the step increments? I mean, raising the volume by clicking in 0.5 increments is too slow but holding the volume sends it up or down way too fast. I've been digging into the menus and sub menus and can't find a way to change how it behaves...any suggestions?



This is my biggest wish for this receiver! Used to have an option on my Rotel processor, to select how many 'steps' per click of the Volume button. I really hate the .5 unit increments.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16792185
> 
> 
> you can't change the increments, it's sort of "pressure sensitive" so that you can make fine adjustments by clicking up/down in steps, or you can make gross adjustments by holding it down for a second or two.
> 
> 
> basically, you just have to work on your touch and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wax on, wax off... it's all in the thumb....



I'm pretty good with car care but getting the volume perfect without overshooting is more like trying to catch a fly in mid-air with chopsticks. Doumo arigato gozaimasu.


----------



## batpig

I understand, it drives me wife freaking nuts. No matter how many times I explain the concept to her she still can't get the volume right!


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blindamood* /forum/post/16792316
> 
> 
> This is my biggest wish for this receiver! Used to have an option on my Rotel processor, to select how many 'steps' per click of the Volume button. I really hate the .5 unit increments.



So if it bugs you so much I'll assume you already tried to figure it out. Can I give up?


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/16791676
> 
> 
> You can take the 3808 to your computer & do the upgrade that way....



That's what I did. You'll also want to connect the AVR to a monitor to use the GUI for the update/upgrade.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16788919
> 
> 
> Jay, I'm pretty sure I have a "playlist" folder on in the "multimedia" directory. Is your qnap firmware up to date? Every time I've had a problem I found there was a new fw version. Don't forget to rescan every time you change something.
> 
> 
> Sorry it's not hooked up yet since I moved so I can't check for sure. If I can get enough work done on my kitchen this week (I just have to install all the cabinets and appliances) I want to get the HT room in better order Saturday or Sunday.



rec head, That's where I have put .m3u files, also directly in the Music folder. No go. It is looking like you are the only responding example using QNAP, Twonky and MediaMonkey; I look forward to you finishing your move so you can help me to replicate your setup.










Also, I am up to date with the firmware; however, I'm working with QNAP on a Q-RAID1 problem, and they say they are going to have a new version out very soon for me to try.


Please also look for a PM from me.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16790036
> 
> 
> I believe the behavior depends on whether or not you have done the "feature pack" upgrade to add Dynamic EQ/Volume.
> 
> 
> Without the feature pack, I think the 3808CI behaves as other '08 Denon models and remembers the Audyssey settings by SURROUND MODE.
> 
> 
> After the feature pack upgrade, it behaves as an '09 model and remembers the Audyssey settings by INPUT.
> 
> 
> 3808CI owners, please correct me if I am wrong...



Well, here's the thing. I have an AVR-3808CI with the feature pack, and I've gone through every input and made sure it's set to "Audyssey Flat". But sometimes I'll go double-check it, and it's reverted itself back to just plain "Audyssey".


If it matters, sometimes I select the DVD input with the wheel, while other times I use Quick Select button 1.


It's possible that I've set it before when the DVD player itself was off (which would adjust the setting for the analog stereo ports)... but I know I've set it several times with it on, so it should be considered the same input (HDMI1 under the name DVD).


Also, I haven't re-run Audyssey since the last time I upgraded firmware. Unfortunately, I live by a busy street, so it's hard to find a time where there isn't a ton of variable noise interfering with the calibration.


----------



## maximus1971

Hi all,


Can anyone answer this question...My other question is I have heard that the Audyssey system is not very good with Bipolar speakers - I have bought the Def Tech 7004 (2), CLR 2500 (1) and BPVX (4)...is that true?


Max


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maximus1971* /forum/post/16795306
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Can anyone answer this question...My other question is I have heard that the Audyssey system is not very good with Bipolar speakers - I have bought the Def Tech 7004 (2), CLR 2500 (1) and BPVX (4)...is that true?
> 
> 
> Max



I would have to disagree. I have 2002TLs, CLR2002, and BP2x surrounds in a pretty difficult room - open on one side. Audyssey EQ cleared up a problem I had in a corner and in general sounds smoother and better balanced. Your mileage may vary but you can always turn it off, and it's definitely worth a half hour of your time.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16790036
> 
> 
> After the feature pack upgrade, it behaves as an '09 model and remembers the Audyssey settings by INPUT.



Ugh! ... yet another reason to avoid the update, I guess. OTOH, is it really such a burden to press the EQ button a few times?


----------



## batpig

On the contrary, I think it's a good thing. When you introduce Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume to the mix, where the effectiveness of these technologies is really SOURCE dependent, it makes sense to remember your EQ settings by input.


For example, I watch TV with Dynamic Volume on the EVENING setting. I would not want to switch to my Apple TV input and start listening to music with Dynamic Volume on though!! Dynamic Volume on EVENING sounds terrible with music!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16794599
> 
> 
> Well, here's the thing. I have an AVR-3808CI with the feature pack, and I've gone through every input and made sure it's set to "Audyssey Flat". But sometimes I'll go double-check it, and it's reverted itself back to just plain "Audyssey".
> 
> *If it matters, sometimes I select the DVD input with the wheel, while other times I use Quick Select button 1.*



Yes, it matters a lot. The point of the Quick Select is that it reverts you back to the state you were in when the Quick Select was last "memorized", it's like a a snapshot of your receiver at any given point in time.


If you do not RE MEMORIZE your Quick Selects once you have everything tweaked to your liking, then when you press the QS button it will override all of the changes you have and take you back to the last time it was memorized.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16796635
> 
> 
> Yes, it matters a lot. The point of the Quick Select is that it reverts you back to the state you were in when the Quick Select was last "memorized", it's like a a snapshot of your receiver at any given point in time.
> 
> 
> If you do not RE MEMORIZE your Quick Selects once you have everything tweaked to your liking, then when you press the QS button it will override all of the changes you have and take you back to the last time it was memorized.



Aha! I knew it stored input and volume, but I didn't realize it was such a comprehensive snapshot. No doubt this is where my troubles are coming from. Thanks!


----------



## batpig

pg 57 of the manual describes which settings are memorized by the Quick Select (input source, input mode, surround mode, EQ settings, and volume)


----------



## pae808

Ok, I am new to the HTPC thing, and AVS Form, and am hoping to join the community and get a little help along the way.

Here are my products/specs:

--Denon AVR-3808CI (no firmware upgrades since purchase in Fall of 2008)

--HP Pavilion Elite m9457c Refurbished Desktop PC - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz, 6GB, 1TB, Blu-Ray, Radeon HD3650, Vista Home Premium 64


Here is my current issue with my this HTPC.


I consistently lose my audio signal.


If I turn the Denon and my monitor on first, then fire up the PC, everything (audio and video) works just fine.


However, if I switch my Denon input to DirecTV and then go back to "PC" input, the video works, but I lose my audio signal, and the only solution is to restart my PC.


This problem occurs whether I use HDMI (Radeon HD3650) for both audio and video, or if I use the Realtek ALC888S for audio and HDMI (Radeon HD3650) for Video.


Help?


Thank you in advance for any responses and please let me know if you require further information on my issue.


----------



## batpig

HTPC's and HDMI inputs are a big crapshoot as many HTPC's have major issues complying with the HDCP copy protection requirements. "Handshake" failures are very common. You may need to seek out support from others using the same sound/video cards as it's typically some setting / EDID issue on the computer side. Hopefully you can find some resolution...


Here is a thread about people whining about this:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1161303


----------



## Tweakophyte

Fwiw, m replacement box shipped and won't be here until Wed.










In the end it will have take almost a month to get me a working box... assuming this one works. I am still looking forward to it!


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16796635
> 
> 
> Yes, it matters a lot. The point of the Quick Select is that it reverts you back to the state you were in when the Quick Select was last "memorized", it's like a a snapshot of your receiver at any given point in time.
> 
> *If you do not RE MEMORIZE your Quick Selects once you have everything tweaked to your liking, then when you press the QS button it will override all of the changes you have and take you back to the last time it was memorized.*



Just wanted to drive home this point to anyone searching / reading this thread for the first time.


This has bitten me several times.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pae808* /forum/post/16798011
> 
> 
> Ok, I am new to the HTPC thing, and AVS Form, and am hoping to join the community and get a little help along the way.
> 
> Here are my products/specs:
> 
> --Denon AVR-3808CI (no firmware upgrades since purchase in Fall of 2008)
> 
> --HP Pavilion Elite m9457c Refurbished Desktop PC - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz, 6GB, 1TB, Blu-Ray, Radeon HD3650, Vista Home Premium 64
> 
> 
> Here is my current issue with my this HTPC.
> 
> 
> I consistently lose my audio signal.
> 
> 
> If I turn the Denon and my monitor on first, then fire up the PC, everything (audio and video) works just fine.
> 
> 
> However, if I switch my Denon input to DirecTV and then go back to "PC" input, the video works, but I lose my audio signal, and the only solution is to restart my PC.
> 
> 
> This problem occurs whether I use HDMI (Radeon HD3650) for both audio and video, or if I use the Realtek ALC888S for audio and HDMI (Radeon HD3650) for Video.
> 
> 
> Help?
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for any responses and please let me know if you require further information on my issue.



I would change the vid card and use a 4xxx series card. The 3xxx series only has 2 channel sound whereas the 4xxx series has 8 channel (so you can do 7.1 sound). Also, the handshaking, etc., of the 4xxx series is far superior to the 3xxx series.


----------



## pae808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/16801678
> 
> 
> I would change the vid card and use a 4xxx series card. The 3xxx series only has 2 channel sound whereas the 4xxx series has 8 channel (so you can do 7.1 sound). Also, the handshaking, etc., of the 4xxx series is far superior to the 3xxx series.



Thanks for the advice! I was assuming I would eventually want to upgrade vid card, but I just needed someone with more knowledge to tell me to go for it - that's all I needed to hear.


My existing Radeon HD3650 card does support 5.1, but does not support DolbyTrueHD or DTS-HD, and I believe the 4xxx series will support these formats. Having said this, so far out of around 10 Blu Ray discs I've watched, only 1 of them has had one of the newer sound formats (Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD) - the rest have all had normal Dolby Digital 5.1 so it hasn't been a pressing need/want for me.


----------



## BeckMule

I'm a bit confused as to the Sirius and XM capabilities of my 3808. I have the feature pack upgrade. Under the SOURCE SELECT menu, XM is listed as a source - but not Sirius. However, each of the assignable sources (such as TV/CBL, V.AUX., etc.), has a value of "SIRIUS" available under the "Assign" menu. I am not interested in XM at all. So how would I get Sirius to work here? I am of course assuming it has something to do with the ability to assign it as a source, but what kind of hardware and connections are necessary? Is the XM input on the back of the unit even relevant to Sirius?


----------



## kyle454

*I just mounted my plasma on the wall....anyone know why my volume display bar is blue on component input, but yellow on HDMI?


What color is it suppose to be?










my picture is good on both inputs...?*


----------



## BeckMule

That's odd. Mine is an orange-ish on all sources..


----------



## com5984

My remote is not working properly help needed I never usually use it (harmony much easier) but today I was setting up Audyssey and wanted to set the dynamic volume. The on/off and volume are working but not the menu, parameters etc. I have selected the amp button on the screen and it is flashing, I have taken the batteries out for a while but still nothing, I'm sure its simply something that I've stuffed up. Any owners out there with advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cjv123

Does anyone know how to get optical digital audio out? I'm about to pull my hair out- Both Zone 2 and Zone 3 are set both Source and Recout "CD". The Zone 1 source is "CD" arriving as Coax digital.


----------



## iramack

Dont know if it will transcode coax to optical. It should output optical automatically if the selected input is optical.??


The button is on the front panel I believe or behind the door???


Steve


----------



## Mikey7614

Hi guys. For the last couple of weeks I have a weird problem happening to my 3808. The Denon is not always receiving the signal from both of the remotes. I mean everything is ok and then the receiver suddenly stops detecting the signal and the only way to do anything is manually or through Web Controller. After a while everything is ok. Another thing I've noticed is when the signal is dead for a long time and I do a restart with hard on/off button the signal is back again. I'm not sure but think the issue started ever since Zone 2 was added. Could it be the remote sensor? Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com5984* /forum/post/16806372
> 
> 
> My remote is not working properly help needed I never usually use it (harmony much easier) but today I was setting up Audyssey and wanted to set the dynamic volume. The on/off and volume are working but not the menu, parameters etc. I have selected the amp button on the screen and it is flashing, I have taken the batteries out for a while but still nothing, I'm sure its simply something that I've stuffed up. Any owners out there with advice would be greatly appreciated



You might want to try cycling through the AMP button. It actually has five different settings, so to make sure you are in the "home" mode keep hitting the AMP button until the three Quick Select buttons appear just below the sources on the luminescent display. The other cycles for the AMP button are for zone control.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/16804618
> 
> 
> I'm a bit confused as to the Sirius and XM capabilities of my 3808. I have the feature pack upgrade. Under the SOURCE SELECT menu, XM is listed as a source - but not Sirius. However, each of the assignable sources (such as TV/CBL, V.AUX., etc.), has a value of "SIRIUS" available under the "Assign" menu. I am not interested in XM at all. So how would I get Sirius to work here? I am of course assuming it has something to do with the ability to assign it as a source, but what kind of hardware and connections are necessary? Is the XM input on the back of the unit even relevant to Sirius?



Check the FPU addendum manual: http://usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16807199
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to get optical digital audio out? I'm about to pull my hair out- Both Zone 2 and Zone 3 are set both Source and Recout "CD". The Zone 1 source is "CD" arriving as Coax digital.




Command3808 useful for using Zone2/3:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/16808617
> 
> 
> Check the FPU addendum manual: http://usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf



Thanks captavs. One question - the manual states "To make the connection, use the 232C cable in the accompanying Prokit." Any idea what a "Prokit" is...and what it accompanies? Do I need to buy some sort of adapter to connect the Sirius tuner the the 232C jack on the 3808?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/16809395
> 
> 
> Thanks captavs. One question - the manual states "To make the connection, use the 232C cable in the accompanying Prokit." Any idea what a "Prokit" is...and what it accompanies? Do I need to buy some sort of adapter to connect the Sirius tuner the the 232C jack on the 3808?



Here is the compatibility guide for the Prokit: http://www.usa.denon.com/DenonAVRSir...hart2-2009.pdf 


I think the one you want is the SCH1P2: http://www.lesscoelectronics.com/SCH...t_p/sch1p2.htm 


You might want to verify the kit comes with the correct cable.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pae808* /forum/post/16803529
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I was assuming I would eventually want to upgrade vid card, but I just needed someone with more knowledge to tell me to go for it - that's all I needed to hear.
> 
> 
> My existing Radeon HD3650 card does support 5.1, but does not support DolbyTrueHD or DTS-HD, and I believe the 4xxx series will support these formats. Having said this, so far out of around 10 Blu Ray discs I've watched, only 1 of them has had one of the newer sound formats (Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD) - the rest have all had normal Dolby Digital 5.1 so it hasn't been a pressing need/want for me.



It will not bitstream, but it will send the 8 channel PCM...which most people say is almost identical to bitstreaming.


There is a huge continuous argument over if you will be able to hear the difference between the 8 channel PCM and bitstreaming...suffice it to say that 8 channel PCM is very good and you will be happy with it.


----------



## oolalajp

hello everyone,


i'm relatively late in joining this forum (which has grown to over 500 pages), so please forgive me if these questions have been asked and answered before.


1) my front speakers are bi-amped and my surround speakers are bi-wired (i have no back speakers). though i've tried to use the audyssey microphone setup/calibration system, being bi-amped on my fronts and bi-wired on my surrounds doesn't seem to be compatible with the available setting options (bi-amped, 5.1 surround, or 7.1 surround) when conducting the calibration. does anyone know a way around this? has anyone else faced this obstacle? i really would like to try out the audyssey feature...


2) is there any way to perform bass management on dsd signals in the 3808 without converting them to pcm first?


thanks so much in advance.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/16806212
> 
> 
> That's odd. Mine is an orange-ish on all sources..



Same here, mind is orange-ish.


Brandon


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/16810094
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 2) is there any way to perform bass management on dsd signals in the 3808 without converting them to pcm first?
> 
> 
> thanks so much in advance.



No.


Brian


----------



## Mike25690




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/16810094
> 
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> 
> i'm relatively late in joining this forum (which has grown to over 500 pages), so please forgive me if these questions have been asked and answered before.
> 
> 
> 1) my front speakers are bi-amped and my surround speakers are bi-wired (i have no back speakers). though i've tried to use the audyssey microphone setup/calibration system, being bi-amped on my fronts and bi-wired on my surrounds doesn't seem to be compatible with the available setting options (bi-amped, 5.1 surround, or 7.1 surround) when conducting the calibration. does anyone know a way around this? has anyone else faced this obstacle? i really would like to try out the audyssey feature...
> 
> 
> 2) is there any way to perform bass management on dsd signals in the 3808 without converting them to pcm first?
> 
> 
> thanks so much in advance.



To answer your first question: The 3808 has 7 channels of amplification available, so you can biamp your fronts using the back surround channels; as far as the bi-wiring of your surrounds goes, are you just running two sets of wires off of one binding post on the 3808? Otherwise, you'll run out of amp channels. (Assuming you're using a center and a sub as well). When bi-amping your fronts, be sure to choose that option under Amp Assign. Audyssey should recognize all of your speakers, then.


----------



## batpig

oolalajp -- to follow up on the above, can you explain EXACTLY how you have the speakers connected? especially the "bi-wire" part with the surrounds? beyond the fact that bi-wiring is 100% useless and doesn't provide any actual benefits, I am concerned that you have something hooked up incorrectly. The side surrounds should be SINGLE WIRED to the SURR L/R binding posts, and the front Bi-AMP should be done by running one set from FRONT L/R and the other set from SURR.BACK/AMP ASSIGN L/R.


as for the 2nd question -- no, all digital processing is done with PCM, so it is impossible to do anything like bass management directly to DSD.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/16774945
> 
> 
> Thanks to the advice received here, especially from rechead, catman2, dloose and others, I now have several hundred selections ripped to flac by EAC and playable via Twonky on my 3808ci via a browser logged in on my LAN to the 3808ci. I can play an album, one selection, or all of the tracks in alphabetical order. So far so good, but I want to use other playlists.
> 
> 
> Using MediaMonkey, I have built a m3u playlist that accesses the flac files stored on the QNAP. It plays fine on my windows computer on the LAN. I have copied the m3u file into the Playlists directory in the Qmultimedia virtual drive on the QNAP.
> 
> 
> In the 3808ci, using the Denon web control function, I navigate to the QNAP, then to Music, then to All Tracks, and I can play all of the tracks in alphabetical order. If I navigate to the QNAP, then to Music, then to Playlists, I have only two selections: - Most Played - and - Last Played -. The m3u playlist is not there.
> 
> 
> How do I access and play the MediaMonkey m3u playlist from the 3808ci?



I found the problem. When I updated QNAP from 2.1.0 to 2.1.4, it also "updated" Twonky MediaServer from 4.4.6 to 4.4.9. I was not aware of the implications of this change. It turns out that all Twonky versions after 4.4.6 could not find the m3u playlists. So the problem isn't Denon, or even QNAP; it is a Twonky problem. I went back to QNAP 2.1.0, which brought back Twonky 4.4.6 and the playlists work again. I understand that Twonky 4.4.15 and later have the problem fixed. I updated QNAP to 3.1.0 today, this brought with it Twonky 4.4.17. The playlists work fine with the new software. That brings both QNAP and Twonky up to date. At least now I know why and when the playlists went away, and it wasn't caused by the Denon!


I need to identify and sort out the interactions of the Denon 3808ci, QNAP TS-109 Pro II, Twonky MediaServer, and MediaMonkey. All this just to listen to my collection of CDs! Wow.


----------



## oolalajp

hello batpig and mike,


thanks for your quick and helpful replies.


yes, the front speakers are bi-amped using the surround back/amp assign/L/R configuration that batpig mentions.


the left and right surround speakers are bi-wire capable, so they have four binding posts each. with the surround A+B turned on in the 3808, i'm using all 8 terminals in the back of the receiver dedicated to surround A+B. this means, for example, that from the top binding posts of my surround Left speaker, two wires are going into the surround A Left terminals in the receiver, and from the bottom binding posts of my surround Left speaker, two wires are going into the surround B Left terminals in the receiver. the same is then repeated for the surround Right speaker. does that make sense? it may be unconventional, and it may make no difference in the sound that comes out of my speakers, but it is certainly possible (given that there are 16 jacks in the back for speakers - excluding the 2 for the center channel). basically, if you look at page 69 of the manual (i'm looking at the pdf file i downloaded sometime ago...AVR-3808CI-OM-E_103_R1.pdf), setting 3, my configuration mirrors the diagram showing multi-channel/surround (with the fronts being bi-amped). that is exactly how i wired my speakers. i'm also attaching a .jpg image of the two relevant pages from the manual that came with the speakers. (well, i've tried to upload the images...but i'm not sure it worked) Attachment 147700 

Attachment 147701 


and this is where audyssey has a problem/does not recognize the configuration. if i tell it bi-amped, which is true, it doesn't understand that the surround speakers are bi-wired. if i tell it 5.1, it doesn't recognize that the fronts are bi-amped. if i choose 7.1, it sends the surround back test signal through the font speakers, not recognizing that they are bi-amped.


i suppose the easy way around this would be to un-bi-wire my surround speakers...but i can't do that without removing all the furniture in the room (which isn't gonna happen anytime soon).


batpig, you mentioned that you were concerned i might have something hooked up incorrectly. do you still think that might be true? if so, what would you say those additional terminals are for on the back of the 3808? if i only used two wires as opposed to four to connect my surrounds, what would be the use of those additional terminals on the 3808? i'm trying to imagine a configuration wherein all the speaker terminals would be used, but can't think of one outside of bi-wiring the surrounds.


thanks again for your advice/suggestions/ideas. i really appreciate the conversation (i don't have anyone here in japan to speak to in english about this kinda stuff).


----------



## iramack

You have a 5.1 setup that is bi amped for the front L+R. However, you are waaay wrong on the surround a/b thing. ONLY ONE can be active at a time so the extra set of wires is goin "nowhere" as far as sending signal out. Check the owners manual for the correct use of surround A/B. It is one of the more clear items you will find within those pages........Steve


PS: The extra terminals are used for situations where you run a set of surounds for movies and another set for music perhaps that are located more appropriately for the specific listening situation. NOT what you are trying to do.


----------



## oolalajp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/16814023
> 
> 
> You have a 5.1 setup that is bi amped for the front L+R. However, you are waaay wrong on the surround a/b thing. ONLY ONE can be active at a time so the extra set of wires is goin "nowhere" as far as sending signal out. Check the owners manual for the correct use of surround A/B. It is one of the more clear items you will find within those pages........Steve
> 
> 
> PS: The extra terminals are used for situations where you run a set of surounds for movies and another set for music perhaps that are located more appropriately for the specific listening situation. NOT what you are trying to do.



hi steve,


thanks for your reply. you wrote "ONLY ONE can be active at a time". to what exactly are you referring? what "ONE" do you mean? i have both A and B activated on the 3808 (as indicated on the front panel...both are lit up), so i'm not sure what you mean. can you explain a little more, please? and how does that information gel with the information i attached from the speaker manual (the speakers, btw, are also denon...yes, denon does make speakers, but they may only be available in japan.) finally, when i do a channel level check, i can choose to check only A, only B, or A+B. i get a tone with all 3 of those configurations, which leads me to believe that your statement about "the extra set of wires going nowhere" is incorrect.


also, can you tell me to what page in the manual you are referring? based on the diagram on page 69, setting 3, which is a 5.1 surround set-up, both A and B are shown for the SL and SR.


you may be correct, i may be wrong...i'm just wanting to understand 1) why i'm wrong, and 2) to what the diagram on page 69 is referring.


thanks in advance.


----------



## oolalajp

p.s. i just did a little sound test by with one of my favorite radiohead songs, "dollars and cents"...


with only surround A turned on in the surround mode configuration, only sound from the tweeter and supper tweeter portion of my surround speakers (both L and R) put out sound. the bottom two cones were not vibrating at all and there was no sound from them.


with only surround B turned on in the surround mode configuration, only sound from the bottom two cones (mid-range and bass?) of my surround speakers (both L and R) put out sound. there was no sound from the tweeter and super tweeter.


with surround A and B turned on in the surround mode configuration, sound came out from the tweeter, super tweeter, and bottom two cones of both the L and R surround speakers.


so i'm pretty sure the "extra set of wires going nowhere" is completely incorrect (or i'm just hearing things!! yikes!!







)


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/16814460
> 
> 
> p.s. i just did a little sound test by with one of my favorite radiohead songs, "dollars and cents"...
> 
> 
> with only surround A turned on in the surround mode configuration, only sound from the tweeter and supper tweeter portion of my surround speakers (both L and R) put out sound. the bottom two cones were not vibrating at all and there was no sound from them.
> 
> 
> with only surround B turned on in the surround mode configuration, only sound from the bottom two cones (mid-range and bass?) of my surround speakers (both L and R) put out sound. there was no sound from the tweeter and super tweeter.
> 
> 
> with surround A and B turned on in the surround mode configuration, sound came out from the tweeter, super tweeter, and bottom two cones of both the L and R surround speakers.
> 
> 
> so i'm pretty sure the "extra set of wires going nowhere" is completely incorrect (or i'm just hearing things!! yikes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



OK let's start with what those extra posts are for

1) the A and B surrounds are fed by the SAME amp inside the 3808. You can use them both at the same time and when you do the intention is for people with long rooms that can use the extra speakers to cover more rows of seats.

That is not the only application, I'm sure people are doing different things but those outputs are intended for different sets of speakers.


2) it sounds like the four binding posts on your speaker are intended for bi-amping. One set feeds woofers the other feeds tweeters. Normally they are bridged together so one input feeds all speakers.


Maybe there is nothing wrong electrically with your setup. I really can't say. But by feeding 1 set of speakers with 2 outputs that aren't meant to be you can see why Audyssey is having a hard time.


Just because you can connect a wire doesn't mean you have to. Remember the "bi-wiring" that you are doing is run off the same amp and I can't see any way in which it would be better than the standard method. To undo it just disconnect the extra set of wires re-bridge your speakers and leave the speaker wire where it is until next time you are moving furniture.


----------



## oolalajp

thanks, rec head.


yes, i think the 4 posts are for bi-wiring (which may or may not make a difference) and bi-amping; that is what the speaker manual says.


thanks, also, for your suggestion about simply disconnecting the "extra" wires. i may try that.


i'm still a little perplexed, however, with what the manufacturer of the speakers (denon) had in mind when they wrote in the speaker manual:


"connections for bi-wiring


for amplifiers with with "A+B'" position:


connect to amplifier's A speaker " + " side

connect to amplifier's A speaker " - " side

connect to amplifier's B speaker " + " side

connect to amplifier's B speaker " - " side


set the amplifier's speaker selection switch to the "A+B" position"


the diagram isn't included here, but it is included, along with the above quote, in page 2 of the speaker manual .jpg that i attached a few messages back.


the diagram shows the four posts, 2 for the tweeter/super tweeter terminals, 2 for the woofer terminals, all being connected to the amplifier/receiver. these connections, of course, are for only one speaker, thus requiring 8 terminals to be used for 2 speakers (which in my case happen to be the surround speakers.


----------



## nawph

Is there any quality / matching / overwhelm issues if I use JBL Northridge E series with Denon 3808A? my present receiver is denon 2809 and I am having a very good exchange offer for 3808a with a couple of dollars more.


Pls advise


----------



## Benje2

oohlalajp


I have experienced a very similar outcome to you, but for different reasons.


I use the surround back to power my zone 3 speakers.


My main room has 7.2 speakers. The 2 subs are fed from the one outlet (which works fine). The side and rear surrounds are fed from the one set of surrounds ("a" connection). They are 8 amp so all is good.


I had hoped that wiring up as per setting 2 on page 71 would be fine. It works well unless you try and use Audyssey. You will note on page 9 that the suggested connections there are different to pages 69-71. Yes, you can use surrounds A and surrounds B with Audyssey if you have surround back as well. No, you cannot use surround A and surround B in a 5.1 channel set-up with Audyssey.


On page 26, you will see that the Denon 3808 allowed options for automatic setup Audyssey are for 7.1, for 7.1 (B) ie A and B surrounds, and for 5.1 (no 5.1 (B) configuration).


On page 29, you will also see that it is possible to select either Surround A, surround B or surround A+B in the manual set-up.


With my 'double surrounds' from a 5.1 A only set-up, I have about a -8db adjustment with Audyssey. It works.


As I said, this isn't your connection arrangement, but it does show how Denon (for whatever their reason) allow A and B to be used together, and to allow Audyssey A&B surrounds if also coupled with surround backs as a 7.1 system (well really 7+2.1 system). But, Audyssey as a 5+2.1 system is a no no!


Benje


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nawph* /forum/post/16815005
> 
> 
> Is there any quality / matching / overwhelm issues if I use JBL Northridge E series with Denon 3808A? my present receiver is denon 2809 and I am having a very good exchange offer for 3808a with a couple of dollars more.
> 
> 
> Pls advise



I use a 3808ci with the JBL Northridge E series and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Floyd05

Now that the issue of bi-amp and bi-wire are starting to circulate, I was wondering the benefits of them. I read that bi-wire did not produce that much of a difference, but bi-amping does significantly improve the sound quality. Now my question is this--If I bi-amp my front(L/R) is it to improve the sound quality for just music(stereo) listening, or does it also produce a dramatic difference in 5.1 formats for movies. I wonder this because I currently have a 7.1 setup and most soundtracks only have 5.1. Obviously there are a FEW 7.1 and 6.1 soundtracks available.


Speakers- paradigm Monitor 9's(IMO aren't that great for music listening to begin with), cc-170(center), pw-2200(sub), adp-370(surrounds), titan(surr.backs) all speakers are version 3.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/16818022
> 
> 
> Now my question is this--If I bi-amp my front(L/R) is it to improve the sound quality for just music(stereo) listening, or does it also produce a dramatic difference in 5.1 formats for movies. I wonder this because I currently have a 7.1 setup and most soundtracks only have 5.1. Obviously there are a FEW 7.1 and 6.1 soundtracks available.
> 
> 
> Speakers- paradigm Monitor 9's(IMO aren't that great for music listening to begin with), cc-170(center), pw-2200(sub), adp-370(surrounds), titan(surr.backs) all speakers are version 3.



- I have Paradigm Studio 60's and 40's and use only single wire. I didn't hear a difference when I bi-amped.


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/16818797
> 
> 
> - I have Paradigm Studio 60's and 40's and use only single wire. I didn't hear a difference when I bi-amped.



Thanks for your input. I really did not want to try before having some input on this matter. Thank you for saving me time and having to re-run setup.


----------



## oolalajp

benje,


thank you for your thoughtful and appropriate reply. thanks also for the various page references in the manual.


best of listening to you!


----------



## cjv123

UPDATE:


Success! Man, I love AC3Filter.


Steps:


1) Rename .mp3 file .ac3

2) In AC3Filter, Output 3/2+SW 5.1 (note: 2/2+SW also works fine!), Rate *As Is* (this is key), "Use AC3 Encoder"



WAS:



With regards digital audio output, the issue is the 3808 cannot output digital audio if the source is "stereo PCM"


I have a 3808 connected to an HTPC via digital coax (RealTek sound). on my HTPC I have AC3Filter and WMP. I renamed an MP3 gfile "AC3" and the WMP plays it using AC3 (I see the icon).


When I play a true DTS WAV, I get digital audio out from the 3808, which recognizes the input as "DTS Surround." This digital out is "bitstream" by the way- the AVR in the guest quarters recognizes it as DTS and decodes it.


When the source is the renamed 2-channel MP3 file, I get no digital output, even when the AC3Filter is set to output 5.1 via PCM. The 3808 claims the input signal is actually 2-ch stereo PCM.


Does anyone know how to use AC3Filter on a 2-channel source (MP3) and have the 3808 recognize it as ("Multi-Ch In")?


Denon Cust Service interpreted the "stereo PCM" restriction as "bitsream only" but I'm obviously hoping there is a middle ground between the two. I have 3 other AVRs whose prices combined were less than my 3808, and every one of them has a perfectly functioning digital audio optical output that "plays" whatever the receiver is playing regardless the source.


----------



## Perch33

Is anybody running this combo? I am thinking of changing speakers to the Focals and was wondering if the 3808 does a good job driving these speakers. I really dont want to change my whole front end, but I liked the Focals. Granted they were being driven with NAIM equipment during the demo. That is one bad thing about Denon getting into the Best Buy/Magnolia stores, the places that carry higher quality speakers have dropped Denon, at least around here anyway.


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/16822304
> 
> 
> Is anybody running this combo? I am thinking of changing speakers to the Focals and was wondering if the 3808 does a good job driving these speakers. I really dont want to change my whole front end, but I liked the Focals. Granted they were being driven with NAIM equipment during the demo. That is one bad thing about Denon getting into the Best Buy/Magnolia stores, the places that carry higher quality speakers have dropped Denon, at least around here anyway.



I have auditioned the Focal's with the 3808 and it had no problem running them. I will say this was at a store and not at home. They sounded very nice but ultimately I went with Monitor Audio. Speakers are so subjective,so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## pae808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/16801678
> 
> 
> I would change the vid card and use a 4xxx series card. The 3xxx series only has 2 channel sound whereas the 4xxx series has 8 channel (so you can do 7.1 sound). Also, the handshaking, etc., of the 4xxx series is far superior to the 3xxx series.



Ok. cool. Can you or someone else recommend a specific 4000 series vid card product?. After some brief looking it looks like there are multiple brands, choices etc.


I do zero gaming, and the only purpose for this vid card is for the HTPC (audio and video via HDMI from PC to Denon 3808). I will use it to watch Blu Ray and DVD movies, and obviously I want it to be able to handle the newest movie audio formats including Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD, and I want better handshaking than the 3000 series provides.


HTPC

o HP Pavilion Elite m9457c

o Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz

o 6 GB RAM DDR2, 1TB Storage

o Blu-Ray Player

o RadeonHD3650

o Vista Home Premium 64

Interface between PC & Receiver = HDMI

Receiver = Denon 3808CI

TV = Mitsubishi WD-73833 Diamond 1080p DLP® HDTV

Speakers = Klipsch Synergy Series Premier - 5.1 Setup(KSP300, KSFC5, KSFS5)


----------



## pae808

So someone help me understand a basic thing about decoding.


If the Denon 3808CI can do decoding on things like Dolby TrueHD and DTSHD, then does the video or sound card need to have this capability as well?


My RadeonHD 3650 vid card does not support these, but the 4000 series will. But does it even matter since I have the Denon 3808?







I'm assuming it does matter because the one blu ray disc I've watched with DolbyTrue HD sound track played in stereo on my system.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pae808* /forum/post/16824892
> 
> 
> So someone help me understand a basic thing about decoding.
> 
> 
> If the Denon 3808CI can do decoding on things like Dolby TrueHD and DTSHD, then does the video or sound card need to have this capability as well?



- The sound card needs to have the ability to bitstream the HD audio codecs.


----------



## Buckeyefan

Does this receiver have the ability to play a pair of outdoor speakers on the SBR channels with the FM tuner? Earlier models couldn't do it via Zone 2.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Buckeyefan* /forum/post/16825673
> 
> 
> Does this receiver have the ability to play a pair of outdoor speakers on the SBR channels with the FM tuner? Earlier models couldn't do it via Zone 2.



Yes you can play the FM tuner on Zone2 separate from Zone1


----------



## tater911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pae808* /forum/post/16824822
> 
> 
> Ok. cool. Can you or someone else recommend a specific 4000 series vid card product?. After some brief looking it looks like there are multiple brands, choices etc.
> 
> 
> I do zero gaming, and the only purpose for this vid card is for the HTPC (audio and video via HDMI from PC to Denon 3808). I will use it to watch Blu Ray and DVD movies, and obviously I want it to be able to handle the newest movie audio formats including Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD, and I want better handshaking than the 3000 series provides.
> 
> 
> HTPC
> 
> o HP Pavilion Elite m9457c
> 
> o Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4GHz
> 
> o 6 GB RAM DDR2, 1TB Storage
> 
> o Blu-Ray Player
> 
> o RadeonHD3650
> 
> o Vista Home Premium 64
> 
> Interface between PC & Receiver = HDMI
> 
> Receiver = Denon 3808CI
> 
> TV = Mitsubishi WD-73833 Diamond 1080p DLP® HDTV
> 
> Speakers = Klipsch Synergy Series Premier - 5.1 Setup(KSP300, KSFC5, KSFS5)



I have the HIS 4670 and it works perfectly. There is no fan so it is silent and I have the video and audio out to my 3808 via HDMI, so one less cable. It does blurays as well as HD content I download. Really has worked out to be a very good card. There were some minor headaches during the initial setup, but I found answers to all my questions.


----------



## Tweakophyte

My replacement box came yesterday (nearly a month after my initial order). It had V1.73. I upgraded through the new feature-pack and set it up last night.... then got lost in my music until too late last night.










I decided to take my BFD out of the signal chain and let Audyssey manage it all. My initial impressions say this is good, but I have not put on any familiar movies yet. I had my sub nicely dialed in via the BFD, and tweaking the distance (phase) and crossover settings via REW. I'm going to listen for a while before I open the door to REW measurements.










I turned it up on a few songs and definitely noticed the cleaner power. My old Sony DA5ES was no slouch, but I always felt I hit the power compression point when I turned it up. I have more testing to do when my wife is not sleeping. Master and Commander and War of the Worlds will be the real tests for me.


Dynamic EQ is a very nice feature.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/16821174
> 
> 
> benje,
> 
> 
> thank you for your thoughtful and appropriate reply. thanks also for the various page references in the manual.
> 
> 
> best of listening to you!



oolalajp -- just to follow up (since I missed the past couple days of discussion):


1. now that I understand what you are doing, the configuration you chose (bi-wiring from A+B) is technically possible and my earlier concern about you having hooked up in a way that could damage your speakers/receiver is thankfully unfounded


2. however, while it is technically possible, as benje explained it is incompatible with the Audyssey auto-setup -- as he pointed out on pg 26 of the manual you do not have the option to EQ 5.1 with A+B both selected.


I would take the advice from above and just disconnect the bi-wire and leave it there until the next time you are able to move some furniture and extract it. There really is no point to bi-wiring (which you seem to understand) but most importantly it is simply not the way the receiver was intended to operate.


----------



## oolalajp

thanks, batpig. i'll probably disconnect them in the near future cuz i wanna see how my setup sounds once audyssey has been allowed to work its magic.


happy listening to you!


----------



## Neergaardnowski

My 3808CI just showed up yesterday, and I tried to do the firmware update and it said I was up to date. So I went ahead and tried to set up my Cable and Xbox 360, I bought a HDMI cable from cablesforless.com for my Xbox. I ordered the "higher end" cables which were $8.00 more than the "standard" cables.


I have a HD projection TV but only goes up to 1080i, it doesn't have HDMI, just component. So I had the HDMI cable going from the Xbox to the receiver, then componet out to my TV.


I think I had the settings correctly on the Denon. HDMI was plugged into the DVD slot 1, and I selected DVD in the source menu and selected HDMI slot 1, and nothing showed up. I went to HDMI settings and selected 1080i, should I have put it on auto?


Then I tried to hook up the Xbox using component video, in the DVD slots and selected component in the DVD source menu and everything worked great.


Im a little confused, is it the cable, me, settings or the xbox? Anyone else have this issue and maybe give me some guidance? Thanks.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neergaardnowski* /forum/post/16835621
> 
> 
> My 3808CI just showed up yesterday, and I tried to do the firmware update and it said I was up to date. So I went ahead and tried to set up my Cable and Xbox 360, I bought a HDMI cable from cablesforless.com for my Xbox. I ordered the "higher end" cables which were $8.00 more than the "standard" cables.
> 
> 
> I have a HD projection TV but only goes up to 1080i, it doesn't have HDMI, just component. So I had the HDMI cable going from the Xbox to the receiver, then componet out to my TV.
> 
> 
> I think I had the settings correctly on the Denon. HDMI was plugged into the DVD slot 1, and I selected DVD in the source menu and selected HDMI slot 1, and nothing showed up. I went to HDMI settings and selected 1080i, should I have put it on auto?
> 
> 
> Then I tried to hook up the Xbox using component video, in the DVD slots and selected component in the DVD source menu and everything worked great.
> 
> 
> Im a little confused, is it the cable, me, settings or the xbox? Anyone else have this issue and maybe give me some guidance? Thanks.



Hey there, welcome to the 3808 family!


The problem lies with the connection between the Denon and your TV. The receiver won't downconvert the video signal from HDMI input to component output; it will only upconvert or do straight pass-through. As you found, if you use component between the Xbox and the Denon, it works just fine. There's a (rather confusing) chart in the Denon manual that illustrates what outputs will work with the various inputs.


Sorry, I wish I had better news for you.


Best,

Jeff


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> So I had the HDMI cable going from the Xbox to the receiver, then componet out to my TV.



you can't do this. there is no "downconversion" of HDMI video inputs. see pg 8 of your manual, see how the "flow of video signals" arrow only goes HDMI>HDMI? and read the notes on the right side also.


----------



## jwsteel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16835709
> 
> 
> you can't do this. there is no "downconversion" of HDMI video inputs. see pg 8 of your manual, see how the "flow of video signals" arrow only goes HDMI>HDMI? and read the notes on the right side also.



I didn't have the manual in front of me, thanks for that.


----------



## Westba

I use my receiver almost exclusevly for TV and would like to have my dynamic volume set to Evening every time I turn the receiver on. However it always defaults to OFF. Is there a way to have it remember my Dynamic Volume setting?


----------



## batpig

re-memorize your quick selects


the Denon remembers Audyssey EQ settings by input automatically; however, if you are using the QS buttons to select sources they will always revert back to the default settings if you do not re-memorize them. see the QS section of the manual for more info...


----------



## Neergaardnowski

Thanks guys for the info. I did see the chart, but did not notice there wasn't downconversions. I just saw what I wanted to, i guess







. Thanks again!


----------



## Westba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Westba* /forum/post/16837099
> 
> 
> I use my receiver almost exclusevly for TV and would like to have my dynamic volume set to Evening every time I turn the receiver on. However it always defaults to OFF. Is there a way to have it remember my Dynamic Volume setting?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16837105
> 
> 
> re-memorize your quick selects
> 
> 
> the Denon remembers Audyssey EQ settings by input automatically; however, if you are using the QS buttons to select sources they will always revert back to the default settings if you do not re-memorize them. see the QS section of the manual for more info...



Thanks, that was exactly the problem. I had my remote programed to use a quick select when I turned the power on.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neergaardnowski* /forum/post/16837103
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for the info. I did see the chart, but did not notice there wasn't downconversions. I just saw what I wanted to, i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks again!



Just to ease your disappointment a bit and to point at who's guilty there: It's not that Denon doesn't want you to downconvert, it's the HDMI-specs that prohibit transferring HD video signals to any non HDCP port. We have to thank the movie industry (and/or pirate video copiers) for that restrictions.


----------



## Cobra5wood

I recently replaced my B&K 505 reciever with the Denon 3808CI(for HDMI switching, hd codecs, etc). I seriously doubt I can sell the 505 for what it is worth. Are the amps in the 505 better than those in the 3808? I'd like to think they are but don't really know. I'm wondering if it would be worthwhile to use the 3808 as a "pre-pro" with the 505. Any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Neergaardnowski

This might be another dumb question, but I am new to the higher end receivers. I have digital cable which uses a coaxial cable from the wall, and I saw there are "coaxial" connections but they don't have threads on them to screw in the coax. Do I need some sort of connector for the physical cable, or do I have to buck up and get the HD box? I would love to have surround sound while I watch TV.


----------



## batpig

receivers do not have TV tuners. you can't plug the cable coax into the back.


if you are not using an external cable box as your tuner, screw the cable DIRECTLY into the back of your TV (which will serve as the tuner) and then output a digital audio cable from your TV to the Denon. when you use the TV's internal tuner for cable, the video will not run through the receiver at all.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neergaardnowski* /forum/post/16842104
> 
> 
> This might be another dumb question, but I am new to the higher end receivers. I have digital cable which uses a coaxial cable from the wall, and I saw there are "coaxial" connections but they don't have threads on them to screw in the coax. Do I need some sort of connector for the physical cable, or do I have to buck up and get the HD box? I would love to have surround sound while I watch TV.




That "coax" is probably for Digital audio via coax cable (RCA connector). So it's not meant to carry video.


Your options for Video are Composite (single yellow RCA jack), S-Video, Component, or HDMI.


For cable STB's I recommend using component. Otherwise you have to deal with the flaky HDCP/handshaking issues with HDMI.


----------



## Neergaardnowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16842216
> 
> 
> receivers do not have TV tuners. you can't plug the cable coax into the back.
> 
> 
> if you are not using an external cable box as your tuner, screw the cable DIRECTLY into the back of your TV (which will serve as the tuner) and then output a digital audio cable from your TV to the Denon. when you use the TV's internal tuner for cable, the video will not run through the receiver at all.



I do have an small external cable box as a tuner, it only has an "in", "out" and power. I tried outputing the the audio to a slot like "CD" using RCA cables but from the source menue selected "CD" what do I select from there? I'm sorry these are dumb questions.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neergaardnowski* /forum/post/16842429
> 
> 
> I do have an small external cable box as a tuner, it only has an "in", "out" and power. I tried outputing the the audio to a slot like "CD" using RCA cables but from the source menue selected "CD" what do I select from there? I'm sorry these are dumb questions.



Does your TV have digital audio 'out'? If so, that is the best thing to do since cable supports 5.1 (and 6.1 on a rare movie) so if your TV has one connect the audio cable to your receiver and you'll get surround sound. What model TV do you have?


----------



## Neergaardnowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/16842382
> 
> 
> That "coax" is probably for Digital audio via coax cable (RCA connector). So it's not meant to carry video.
> 
> 
> Your options for Video are Composite (single yellow RCA jack), S-Video, Component, or HDMI.
> 
> 
> For cable STB's I recommend using component. Otherwise you have to deal with the flaky HDCP/handshaking issues with HDMI.



My STB only has coax out, other wise I would use any other form of connector. I guess the issue is reciveing audio from the tv to my speakers, it seems pretty simple, I think I just need to get used to the GUI.


----------



## Neergaardnowski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/16842463
> 
> 
> Does your TV have digital audio 'out'? If so, that is the best thing to do since cable supports 5.1 (and 6.1 on a rare movie) so if your TV has one connect the audio cable to your receiver and you'll get surround sound. What model TV do you have?



My TV does have an audio out. It's a Mitsubishi 50" rear projection 1080i, don't know model number, it was a hand-me-down. I attempted this and I ran it through the "CD" RCA slot but what do I select after that in the GUI, because it shows "coaxial" and a few other selections?


----------



## iramack

Forget your set top box. It is useless here. The TV may be able to accept the raw cable from your wall and then output an optical or rca style "coax" signal to your receiver.


You should really just pony up for an HD box from your cable company. MUCH better solution.


Steve


----------



## kreativeimages

Something different, not sure if this is an Audyssey question or a relation to the Denon 3808ci update?


I have the $100 Denon upgrade and the latest A2.2 Update (I think that's what it's called)


When running Audyssey in the past with my: Canton 509 mains, Canton Ergo Center, Canton 501 Surrounds, and SVS PC+ Sub. -my calibrations on the crossover were always around 60-80 Hz and set to small. The Audyssey always set the speakers to 40-60 Hz and I would manually raise the crossover to each speaker and set it to 80Hz.


Now for the past two test after this update, I recal the speakers and now it wants to set the mains to 120 Hz, center to 80Hz, and the rears to 150 Hz and the sub to 80 Hz.


Note, the mains are bi-amped.


I have no idea why the changes and if any one has an idea please chime in. If I am missing any info then let me know.


Many thanks,

Bryan B


----------



## rafale

Just joined the club of the 3808CI owners. I have owned a 2808CI for almost 2 years and its HDMI output went dead. I will get it serviced under warranty but I couldn't resist an open box deal at HDMI. The price was lower than anything I could find online even refurbs. The unit is one of the early manufactured one from what I can read of the S/N but in perfect condition... I just paid and ran the firmware feature upgrade. Still tweaking the Audissey...


----------



## Bill222

I just unboxed this Denon receiver this week. It was a warranty exchange from Best Buy since they couldn't repair my older Pioneer Elite (and also didn't have any Pioneer Elite receivers in stock).


Here's my problem. Although there are easily enough physical connectors on the back for me to plug all my devices in, the 3808 doesn't seem to have enough "source" selectors to choose from. Are there upgrade features I can buy from Denon to allow mapping more devices to the already existing physical connectors?


I have 6 Audio/Video devices and 4 Audio-only devices (at least, to the Denon they should look like Audio-only):


6 Audio/Video devices:


HDMI - PS3

HDMI - Oppo Blu-ray

HDMI - Oppo DVD (needed for Region Free capability)


Component Video - Cable Box (has HDCP issues with Denon if using HDMI)

Component Video - PS2

Component Video - iPod (using Apple's component video and L/R audio cables. NOT using any Denon iPod dock or cable)


4 "Audio-only" devices:


- HD Radio (L/R audio)

- Tape deck for recording and playback. (L/R audio in AND out, but I could live with playback only (audio in only))

- LaserDisc Player (L/R audio and fiber audio to Denon. Video is going directly to TV so Denon only needs to be able to select audio, but should be able to choose from either L/R (RCA) audio or fiber audio at the touch of a button)

- HTPC (coax audio to Denon. Video is going directly to TV so Denon only needs to be able to select audio)


I was hoping the Denon might have V-Aux 1, 2, and 3 instead of just V-Aux. Either that, or more input devices to choose from.


Any suggestions on how to map the above 10 sources (6 audio/video, 4 audio only) to the Denon? I'm looking for something like: use CBL/TV for the Cable box, DVD for the PS3, etc.


Like I said, my current problem is that I can easily plug all the devices into the Denon, but I'm having trouble coming up with a mapping that lets me choose everything I want to watch/listen to. I'm hoping a solution will be more obvious to someone who's had more experience with setting up this particular model.


I had breakfast, put on my thinking cap, and this is the best I have so far for mapping my input devices. Not as elegant as I would like, but I think it works.


Denon CD = LaserDisc (RCA audio and Fiber 1)

Denon DVD = Blu-ray (HDMI 1 and external in)

Denon HDP = HTPC (Coax 1) and HD Radio (RCA)

Denon TV/CBL = Cable Box (Comp Video 3, Coax 2)

Denon SAT = PS3 (HDMI 3 and Fiber 3) and Tape in (RCA)

Denon VCR = iPod (Comp Video 1, RCA)

Denon DVR = PS2 (Comp Video 2, RCA, and Fiber 2)

Denon V. Aux = DVD (HDMI 2)


With this approach, I have to use the audio input selector to cycle between the HTPC and HD Radio (when on the HDP input), or cycle between the PS3 and the Tape player (when on SAT input). I was hoping each device could have it's own "button" so that input cycling would not be needed, but I think this is as good as I can get with this many devices.


Unless anyone has any suggestions?


Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill222* /forum/post/16846171
> 
> 
> I just unboxed this Denon receiver this week. It was a warranty exchange from Best Buy since they couldn't repair my older Pioneer Elite (and also didn't have any Pioneer Elite receivers in stock).
> 
> 
> Here's my problem. Although there are easily enough physical connectors on the back for me to plug all my devices in, the 3808 doesn't seem to have enough "source" selectors to choose from. Are there upgrade features I can buy from Denon to allow mapping more devices to the already existing physical connectors?
> 
> 
> I have 6 Audio/Video devices and 4 Audio-only devices (at least, to the Denon they should look like Audio-only):
> 
> 
> 6 Audio/Video devices:
> 
> 
> HDMI - PS3
> 
> HDMI - Oppo Blu-ray
> 
> HDMI - Oppo DVD (needed for Region Free capability)
> 
> 
> Component Video - Cable Box (has HDCP issues with Denon if using HDMI)
> 
> Component Video - PS2
> 
> Component Video - iPod (using Apple's component video and L/R audio cables. NOT using any Denon iPod dock or cable)
> 
> 
> 4 "Audio-only" devices:
> 
> 
> - HD Radio (L/R audio)
> 
> - Tape deck for recording and playback. (L/R audio in AND out, but I could live with playback only (audio in only))
> 
> - LaserDisc Player (L/R audio and fiber audio to Denon. Video is going directly to TV so Denon only needs to be able to select audio, but should be able to choose from either L/R (RCA) audio or fiber audio at the touch of a button)
> 
> - HTPC (coax audio to Denon. Video is going directly to TV so Denon only needs to be able to select audio)
> 
> 
> I was hoping the Denon might have V-Aux 1, 2, and 3 instead of just V-Aux. Either that, or more input devices to choose from.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on how to map the above 10 sources (6 audio/video, 4 audio only) to the Denon? I'm looking for something like: use CBL/TV for the Cable box, DVD for the PS3, etc.
> 
> 
> Like I said, my current problem is that I can easily plug all the devices into the Denon, but I'm having trouble coming up with a mapping that lets me choose everything I want to watch/listen to. I'm hoping a solution will be more obvious to someone who's had more experience with setting up this particular model.
> 
> 
> I had breakfast, put on my thinking cap, and this is the best I have so far for mapping my input devices. Not as elegant as I would like, but I think it works.
> 
> 
> Denon CD = LaserDisc (RCA audio and Fiber 1)
> 
> Denon DVD = Blu-ray (HDMI 1 and external in)
> 
> Denon HDP = HTPC (Coax 1) and HD Radio (RCA)
> 
> Denon TV/CBL = Cable Box (Comp Video 3, Coax 2)
> 
> Denon SAT = PS3 (HDMI 3 and Fiber 3) and Tape in (RCA)
> 
> Denon VCR = iPod (Comp Video 1, RCA)
> 
> Denon DVR = PS2 (Comp Video 2, RCA, and Fiber 2)
> 
> Denon V. Aux = DVD (HDMI 2)
> 
> 
> With this approach, I have to use the audio input selector to cycle between the HTPC and HD Radio (when on the HDP input), or cycle between the PS3 and the Tape player (when on SAT input). I was hoping each device could have it's own "button" so that input cycling would not be needed, but I think this is as good as I can get with this many devices.
> 
> 
> Unless anyone has any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill



I'll give this a shot. It doesn't matter what the input is labeled on the back. You can rename all the inputs whatever you want in the GUI and those are the names you select from. No one will ever know what inputs are being used on the back of the receiver.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"You can rename all the inputs whatever you want in the GUI"


I've learned to keep a text file with the listing. Although I have used my Logitech Harmony remote database as a backup. It can get very confusing!


----------



## Mecii

First of all, I am very much a newbie to audio and purchasing the 3808 has opened up my eyes to just how much technology goes into these units now a days. I am a computer geek so, I really like the addition to the Ethernet interface and ability to access the 3808 through my network, anyways I've had my new 3808Ci for a couple of months now and have downloaded and installed all the available updates/feature pack. I have run through the Audyssey setup and believe it is setup correctly. The issue I am having or maybe not understanding is the sound I receive through the surround sound speakers when in certain surround sound modes. Here is what I ran into and need help on.


I was playing the movie Transformers, Blue-ray version through my PS 3. I run the output of the PS3 directly to the 3808 using HDMI cables. The PS3 indicated that it was playing in Digital TrueHD mode. The 3808 front panel display had on the PCM, DIG, FL, and FR indicators on the right side. In the middle the HDMI and Auto were on and on the left side the SW, FL, C, FR, SL, and SR were on. The surround sound mode was in Dolby PLII cinema mode. I was playing around with the PS3 audio settings and changed the output from Linear PCM to Bitstream while I was playing the movie. Wow, what a difference! All of a sudden I was hearing more, distinct sounds out of my satellites speakers that I was not hearing before. Bullets zooming from right to left, Jets zooming all around and through me, explosions more intense sounding than before. It was what I envisioned surround sound to be but was not really hearing up to this point. So, what was different? The 3808 front panel display now had on the LFE, FL,C,FR, SL, SR and Dolby Digital on the right side, it still had on the HDMI and the Auto in the middle and the SW, FL, C, FR, SL, and SR were still on the left side. The PCM and the DIG indicators were no longer on and I lost the Dolby PLII and DTS NEO:6 surround sound modes but still had all the other surround sound modes.


Can someone explain and educate me on which mode is the preferred setting, PCM or Bitstream. I thought PCM but why has the sound seemed to have changed for the better when I put into bitstream mode. I can kind of get the same results by putting the PS3 back into PCM mode and then switching the 3808 Surround Mode to 7CH Stereo, but am I losing something by doing that. What is the preferred Surround Sound setting while watching a movie like Transformers?


Thank you


----------



## jbrinegar

PS3 wont bitstream True HD (I think). So you should leave the PS3 on PCM mode to get the better audio (PS3 will be decoding the True HD track).


I think you have something wrong on your avr. The front should say something like "Multichannel + PL iix" or something like that. Im at work so I cant remember the exact avr setting you need to turn on, Ill check when I get home.


The bitstream may seem louder but after you volume match the two, PCM should be the best option (provided your avr is on the correct setting).


----------



## batpig

he doesn't have something wrong on his AVR, he has something set up wrong in the PS3!!


this: "The 3808 front panel display had on the PCM, DIG, FL, and FR indicators on the right side." ... that the PS3 was only outputting *two channel* PCM!!


Mecii: go to my website and read the PS3 section of my FAQ (and then continue down to the audio section):
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#ps3


----------



## batpig

Bill222 --


First off, I will start by asking if you REALLY need to still have the PS2 and the laserdisc player? I mean, really?


Anyway, one thing you have discovered is that, while there are plenty of video input names, these modern AVR's are very biased towards video devices and do not have much support for "audio only" inputs (although you can of course use a video input for an audio-only device).


As mentioned above, you can rename the inputs to what you want, but you are limited by the total number of discrete "names" that you can choose from:


- There are seven video input names: DVD, HDP, TV/CBL, SAT, VCR, DVR, and V-AUX

- There is only one audio-only input names: CD (the phono input can only be used with a record player).


You can rename them whatever you want, but that's only eight total discrete source names to choose from.


So, hooking up all ten devices will require a little creativity and "stacking" of inputs (see my FAQ for more info on this it's the third question down - http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html ).


For example, one input can be renamed "PS2/3" and control both the PS2 and PS3. Let's say you choose the "HDP" name -- you hook up the PS3 to an HDMI input, the PS2 with component+optical inputs, and *assign all three inputs* to the "HDP" name (and rename it to "PS2/PS3" or whatever you want). The Denon will automatically select the "highest priority" input that is active; so, if you switch to "HDP" and the PS3 is on, it will just default to the audio/video input on the HDMI.... if you switch to "HDP" and the PS3 is off, it will just take the component+optical signal from the PS3. This should make it fairly seamless.


So, using this "stacking" method, you could do this (with renaming suggestions):


DVD = Oppo Blu-Ray via HDMI + the laser disc player with legacy connections (rename to "BDP/LDP")

HDP = PS3 via HDMI + PS2 via component+optical (rename to "PS2/PS3")

TV/CBL = Cable box via component+optical


and so on....


the only tricky parts to watch out for are that:


1. the analog audio inputs and composite/s-video inputs are non-assignable, so you have to make sure the name actually matches up with what you are using (unlike hdmi, component, and digital audio inputs which can be freely assigned to any "name")

2. following up on this, the analog audio inputs associated with the "V-Aux" name are the front panel auxiliary inputs, so if you want to retain the option of using those front panel jacks at some point in the future you should make sure to assign an HDMI input to "V-AUX" for a device that won't be on all the time (e.g. Oppo DVD player or BDP). as long as the rear-input device that is assigned to "V-AUX" is off, the "priority system" will allow you to still use the front panel jacks by selecting V-Aux.


----------



## Finally26

Hi All,

I recently posted that I was awaiting delivery of my new 3808ci and I now have it. I am up and running partially and not in a huge rush to complete all programming so that I really am able to learn things thoroughly as I go. I have used all of: Denon manual, Batpig's guides, and even MichaelJHuman's AVR guide, all which have helped tremendously with my install, cabling, etc.



Regarding networking, I wonder if anyone here works with an airport extreme Mac network and has been through adding a 3808 to it as a client. I am running cat5 from viewing room to airport in my study and am patched in to a Lan port on the airport. (In near future I will add apple TV to my network for file viewing on HD display thru 3808, etc.).


I Would like to access denon for upgrade package, etc. and wonder about caveats in trying to register, download, etc. at their site as well.

I hear they are not "Mac" friendly - is this true?


Appreciate any input.


Finally26


----------



## Bill222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16848130
> 
> 
> Bill222 --
> 
> 
> First off, I will start by asking if you REALLY need to still have the PS2 and the laserdisc player? I mean, really?



First off - thanks! Those details on input stacking are exactly what I was looking for.


As to the PS2 - let's see - the PS3 is an original 60GB PS3, so it does have PS2 "hardware based backwards compatibility", but truthfully, even that compatibility doesn't get it right. So the PS2 is needed to play the pure PS2 games.


As for the LaserDisc player - yup - I need it. I wasn't even trying to make a large collection of CD Video discs and LaserDiscs - but I still wound up with too much LaserDisc and CD Video exclusive content (mostly for 80's music videos). Until that content is duplicated on DVD or Blu-ray - I still need the LaserDisc player.


Just be happy I temporarily removed the quadraphonic 8-track from the Denon External Inputs to make way for the 7.1 analog outputs from the Oppo Blu-ray player. As soon as Oppo works out all the bugs of their DVD-A/SACD support, I may go back to using HDMI-only for the Oppo Blu-Ray so I can give the Denon External-IN inputs back to the 8-track player!


Thanks again for the "stacking" details,

Bill


----------



## Grizzly One

A new firmware version for the 3808 is available today. It took about 3 minutes to update.

I haven't looked at the modules for the versions yet.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grizzly One* /forum/post/16848534
> 
> 
> A new firmware version for the 3808 is available today. It took about 3 minutes to update.
> 
> I haven't looked at the modules for the versions yet.



Any indication what the update changes?


fafner


----------



## oolalajp

greetings,


i'm just wondering a few things about how folk choose to apply bass management to dsd signals. i'm using a dvd-3930, which passes the dsd signal as-is to the 3808, but when sacds don't have a dedicated lfe signal (and even when my speakers are set, then, to large), sometimes i feel the bass could use a boost. so...

[*]
which setting do you think sounds best when applying bass management thru the 3808 when there is no dedicated lfe signal on a given sacd?

what happens, say, when there is a 5.0 dsd signal being fed to the 3808 and i choose the "5-channel stereo" setting so that i can apply bass management? what is the 3808 doing with the signal at that point?
what is the difference between the "dsd multi-channel pure direct" setting and the "multi-channel direct" setting? simply that the former turns off the front display and the latter doesn't? in neither case is the signal being converted to pcm, is it? and in neither case is any bass management being applied, right?


thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizzly One

I did a hard reset on my receiver yesterday and reloaded my config settings. Looking at the receiver firmware versions, it looks like doing this reset wiped out the last firmware update I did which was A2.02. This is what my receiver found and reinstalled.

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grizzly One* /forum/post/16849012
> 
> 
> I did a hard reset on my receiver yesterday and reloaded my config settings. Looking at the receiver firmware versions, it looks like doing this reset wiped out the last firmware update I did which was A2.02. This is what my receiver found and reinstalled.
> 
> Sorry for the false alarm.



Doing a hard reset does not revert to previous firmware updates.


----------



## Grizzly One

Thanks Captavs,

I'm not sure what happened. Could loading a config file saved under a previous firmware version have reverted it back to the version that config was saved with?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grizzly One* /forum/post/16849399
> 
> 
> Thanks Captavs,
> 
> I'm not sure what happened. Could loading a config file saved under a previous firmware version have reverted it back to the version that config was saved with?



No what happened is your previous update was incomplete or you were not at *LATEST*


See firmware tracking site found in my sig.


Cheers


----------



## Mecii

Thanks Batpig! Going through your writeup on the PS3 did the trick. I think the PS3 needed to see the 3808 and adjust the audio modes it could use.


Thanks Again!


----------



## av-ra

A question that I imagine has been answered before, but I couldn't readily search/wade through the forum to find it....


My 3808 isn't memorizing channel levels based on surround mode and/or input (i.e., DPL-IIx Cinema vs. Music where I want different levels for watching TV vs. listening to CD's). I am changing the levels via the "CH SELECT/ENTER" button so they shouldn't be universal. What am I doing wrong (or misunderstanding)?


Thanks!


----------



## iramack

I learned from batpig that it if you do it that way, it is "on the fly" and only sticks until you change inputs or power off, or even maybe surround modes (on any given input).


You can use the 3 quick selects for memorizing the exact parameters for 3 different inputs (or the same input with different paramaters) and their surround levels/modes. But remember you have to re-memorize after you have them just the way you want them (push and hold the button for 3 sec or so)


Steve


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I learned from batpig that it if you do it that way, it is "on the fly"



this is true, but this....



> Quote:
> and only sticks until you change inputs or power off



is not correct, the changes will "stick" with the surround mode after you power on/off or change inputs or whatever.


the problem is this:



> Quote:
> DPL-IIx Cinema vs. Music



all of the Dolby "standard" modes (DD, PLIIx Music, Cinema, etc) share channel level settings. that's why when he changes it on Cinema mode it is "sticking" when he switches to Music mode. I think Denon treats the "standard" modes as one group.


if you went to "5 CH STEREO" and changed it, it would not stick when you switched back to PLIIx. I believe that it memorizes separately for MultiCH IN, MultiCH Direct, Stereo, Direct, each of the DSP modes, and the "standard" modes. I do not have any HD sources that bitstream so I don't know if it memorizes separately for TrueHD vs regular Dolby Digital...


----------



## Bill222

Power/amp question.


The 3808CI has quite an audible "click" or "thunk" as it powers on and off (either when turning the receiver on or off or when turning mute on or off). But I'm not using the amp portion of the of 3808CI. Instead, I'm running pre-outs to external amps and a subwoofer.


The question is - is there any way I can tell the 3808CI that I'm exclusively using external amps for powering my speakers? Tell the 3808CI that there's no need for it to power up and power down its internal amp/speaker-driving equipment?


----------



## batpig

if there are no speakers connected to the speaker channels there is zero load on the amplifiers. there no need for an "off" switch.


why have you assumed that the "click" of the relays as it powers on/off or mutes means it's "turning on the amps"? seems like you have conflated these two separate things...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

conflated


I thought that's what I do to cause my wife to tell me to go outside and take the dog with me.....


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16851514
> 
> 
> ...the [channel level] changes will "stick" with the surround mode after you power on/off or change inputs or whatever.
> 
> 
> the problem is this:
> 
> 
> all of the Dolby "standard" modes (DD, PLIIx Music, Cinema, etc) share channel level settings. that's why when he changes it on Cinema mode it is "sticking" when he switches to Music mode....



Not arguing with you, but I'm experiencing some cognitive disonanance here...uh...I mean, this is not what thought I saw a 3808 do in a local B&M store before I bought mine. (I even made a note that, unlike some other AVR's, "it memorizes channel levels based on input".) I guess the inputs I toggled between were using completely different surround modes (i.e., DPLII vs. Stereo).


So let me see if I have this correct. On p. 58 of the Denon 3808 manual it says "*Personal Memory Plus Function*...sets the settings (input mode, surround mode, etc.), last selected for the individual input sources...." So the "etc." in this statement doesn't include channel levels if the various inputs all use some type of Dolby processing (or even DTS - I found that channel levels also stick if one input uses Neo:6 and the other DPLIIx) which I now know is what the next statement in the manual "The...volumes of the different speakers are stored for the individual surround modes" is trying to say. Do I have this correct?


The following is rhetorical...I guess some things don't change.... My 10 year old Denon 3300 Owner's Manual was even more bold about this bit of documentation subterfuge: it explicitly stated that channel levels were memorized based on input even though it also didn't do this....


Fortunately iramack did deliver the good news about using "Quick Select" for this capability (which my 3300 didn't have) - I just checked it and indeed it will memorize channel levels even though there is no mention of this on the p. 58 info on this function (subterfuge in one case and an undocumented bonus feature in another...).


----------



## batpig

you've basically got it. they aren't super clear about what is memorized by what.... but I can assure you that channel levels are NOT memorized by input, but by surround mode. and they DO in fact consider the whole lump of "standard" surround modes (DD and DTS) as one unit for some reason.


the Quick Selects are probably the best way to work around this. personally, I don't mind -- I never really find a need to have different channel levels for standard surround modes (everything is fine and balanced). The only thing I ever fiddle with is the sub volume and I have "sub volume up/down" programmed in my Harmony so when I'm listening to music or watching a movie I can make little adjustments.


----------



## ckelly33

I recently (February) had to turn my room around which led me to removing and re-setting up my Denon, I also recently did the latest firmware update - now I'm not sure what caused my problem.


I have an HD video camera and I have always kept it hooked up (component+RCA stereo) but left the 'tails' hanging there so I can get to them. I hooked it up yesterday - no video. I changed the component over to the second one and went into the menu and changed it - and I got video. I changed it to the third and got video again, I went back to the first, made the necessary changes and counld NOT get video. I settled on the second component and I do have video.


The problem is audio, I'm using RCA and I have moved the RCA plugs to the corresponding component input with each move. I have been through the audio menu and have digital set to 'off' but cannot figure out how to assign the analog RCA plugs that I am using.


Any tips on how to select the corresponding RCA/Analog audio?


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16853977
> 
> 
> ...the Quick Selects are probably the best way to work around this. personally, I don't mind -- I never really find a need to have different channel levels for standard surround modes (everything is fine and balanced). The only thing I ever fiddle with is the sub volume and I have "sub volume up/down" programmed in my Harmony so when I'm listening to music or watching a movie I can make little adjustments.



Yeah, much ado about very little, though I'm finding the channel level adjustments I want to make to be more ambitious (i.e., the back channels are too loud while playing a CD in DPLII Music - it sounds less like an echo and more like there's two bands, during DD movies the center dialogue channel is never loud enough and vice versa with DPL movies), so Quick Select is what I'll be doing along with the definitie need for a Harmony button to speed sub volume changes. Though it leads me to wonder whether Quick Select would be much use if Personal Memory Plus did memorize more items based on specific sound modes; i.e., DD vs. DPLMusic vs. ...we'll never know....


Thanks as always for your thorough grasp of the information and speedy responses!


----------



## batpig

FYI - the point of the "Music" modes for PLII and DTS Neo is that they have adjustable parameters so you can tweak how they sound with 2ch content that wasn't intended for surround matrixing (like music).


Both of the Music modes have a "center width" parameter to adjust how much Front L/R content is mixed into the center channel, and they also have a "dimension" parameter which controls how much content is extracted and sent to the surrounds. I also find the surrounds a bit obtrusive at default settings with PLII Music, but adjusting "dimension" control way up (to 5 or the max 6) tones them down a bit.


This may allow you to achieve the balance you desire without using channel level changes.


Now, unlike Channel Levels, the Surround Parameters (e.g. these parameters for the Music modes) are truly separate by surround mode. So, one possible "tweaker" workaround is to have different parameters for PLII Music vs. DTS Neo Music and just use the "Music" button to swap between them. It is a little bizarre to me that DTS channel levels are tied to DD though....


One final option is to use 5/7CH STEREO for music and simply tone the channel levels on the surrounds wayyyyy down until you like the balance. These channel levels are totally separate from DD/DTS levels so you could give yourself a third "at-the-touch-of-a-button" option for surround music.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Grizzly....


"A new firmware version for the 3808 is available today"


Just checked mine. No updated available. USA based.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16855799
> 
> 
> FYI - the point of the "Music" modes for PLII and DTS Neo is that they have adjustable parameters so you can tweak how they sound with 2ch content that wasn't intended for surround matrixing (like music).
> 
> 
> Both of the Music modes have a "center width" parameter to adjust how much Front L/R content is mixed into the center channel, and they also have a "dimension" parameter which controls how much content is extracted and sent to the surrounds. I also find the surrounds a bit obtrusive at default settings with PLII Music, but adjusting "dimension" control way up (to 5 or the max 6) tones them down a bit.
> 
> 
> This may allow you to achieve the balance you desire without using channel level changes.



I've been playing with these settings and haven't been able to tone down the rear speakers enough for music...hence the desire for the next step...channel level. Will continue tweaking.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16855799
> 
> 
> Now, unlike Channel Levels, the Surround Parameters (e.g. these parameters for the Music modes) are truly separate by surround mode. So, one possible "tweaker" workaround is to have different parameters for PLII Music vs. DTS Neo Music and just use the "Music" button to swap between them. It is a little bizarre to me that DTS channel levels are tied to DD though.....



This next approach was already on my radar and I plan on trying it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16855799
> 
> 
> One final option is to use 5/7CH STEREO for music and simply tone the channel levels on the surrounds wayyyyy down until you like the balance. These channel levels are totally separate from DD/DTS levels so you could give yourself a third "at-the-touch-of-a-button" option for surround music.



Theoretically a good choice, emotionally not (I've been waiting for years to get an AVR with PLIIx--and upgrading to 6.1--so I wouldn't have to listen to 5 channel stereo, which I found even more like there were two versions of the band playing - one in front and the other in back). Nevertheless, time to put my ego aside and try this vs. all the other choices.


Thanks for reinforcing the approaches I've been trying, pushing me to look at others. Tweaking ahoy....


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16855799
> 
> 
> ...Both of the Music modes have a "center width" parameter to adjust how much Front L/R content is mixed into the center channel, and they also have a "dimension" parameter which controls how much content is extracted and sent to the surrounds. I also find the surrounds a bit obtrusive at default settings with PLII Music, but adjusting "dimension" control way up (to 5 or the max 6) tones them down a bit.
> 
> 
> This may allow you to achieve the balance you desire without using channel level changes.



P.S. batpig's correct as usual - I didn't think that the DPLII "dimension" setting was affecting how much content went to the rear. Wrong! Just checked it again and it does (walked around listening to each speaker while tweaking the setting). So a "4" setting for both "dimension" and "center width" seems to do the job for music...and no need to go down the 7-channel stereo mode route. Now for finding bliss with movie/TV DPLII settings vs. DD, and the sub volume (though that is one setting where tweaking based on the content vs. input or surround mode is probably needed regularly).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"as usual..."


Yes. One can save a lot of time if you assume he is correct from the get go.


----------



## Chopin_Guy

I'm sure it is buried in the 500+ pages of responses here, but thought someone might me able to quickly answer a fairly simple question. That being....is the 3808 capable enough to drive 4ohm speakers on its own...


Also, have there been any bench test measurement of power output or anything of the sorts with the 3808???


----------



## batpig

bench tests:
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html 


the "4ohm" question is going to depend on your room, your speakers, and your listening habits. the thing to realize is that speakers don't have perfectly flat impedance ratings, the spec is merely a nominal number and the impedance curve will vary. plus, of course, the types of volumes you are trying to reach will have a great effect.


so, one person could say "I use 4ohm speakers with no problem on my 3808CI" but there is no guarantee it will work for YOU in YOUR ROOM with YOUR SPEAKERS. It will *probably* be fine, but worst-case scenario you budget for an external amp in the future if the receiver shuts itself down during a movie or something...


----------



## Chopin_Guy

Batpig,


Thanks for the response....


I am upgrading my mains and considering Polk LSi9 monitors (among many other things) and know that their impedance curve actually actually takes them below 4ohms. As for room size, it is not that large but open to kitchen and dining room...


These are about the most difficult speakers to drive that I am considering....other choices include, De Tech Mythos which are very efficient or possibly some Totem towers as well...Right now I am only going with stereo set-up after selling my entire Polk Rti set-up...


----------



## BeckMule

Does anyone know (or care to predict) whether Denon will at some point offer a firmware update to add the "Reference Level Offset" option that is now standard on the 2010's Audyssey menu? I mean, hey, I just paid 100 bucks for the feature package and it would be nice to actually have the latest features.


----------



## batpig

doubtful.... but the "reference level offset" does exactly the same thing as simply turning down the "Source Level" for a given input, so it's still available to you effectively. The only practical difference is that the new offset is available as a Surround Parameter so you can access it more easily (without digging into input setup).


----------



## edlow

In my email today...





Dear Denon Enthusiast,


We are pleased to announce that Denon Link 4th, the latest version of our proprietary, fully balanced digital transmission connection, is now available for customers of the AVP-A1HDCI and the AVR-5308CI.


When paired with compatible disc players and an HDMI connection, Denon Link 4th provides new Master Clock and Jitter Control for Blu-ray playback.




Denon Link 4th adds to the functionality of Denon Link 3rd, which provides for fully balanced digital transmission of digital signals like DVD-Audio, SACD (DSD), Dolby Digital, dts, LPCM, WMA and MP3.


Best of all, we are offering this update FREE for all customers of the following models: AVP-A1HDCI, AVP-A1HDCI(A), AVR-5308CI, AVR-5308CI(A). Visit the link below to update your Pre-amp or receiver today.




For a detailed description of Denon Link 4th click here


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/16862373
> 
> 
> In my email today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Denon Enthusiast,
> 
> 
> We are pleased to announce that Denon Link 4th, the latest version of our proprietary, fully balanced digital transmission connection, is now available for customers of the AVP-A1HDCI and the AVR-5308CI.
> 
> 
> When paired with compatible disc players and an HDMI connection, Denon Link 4th provides new Master Clock and Jitter Control for Blu-ray playback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon Link 4th adds to the functionality of Denon Link 3rd, which provides for fully balanced digital transmission of digital signals like DVD-Audio, SACD (DSD), Dolby Digital, dts, LPCM, WMA and MP3.
> 
> 
> Best of all, we are offering this update FREE for all customers of the following models: AVP-A1HDCI, AVP-A1HDCI(A), AVR-5308CI, AVR-5308CI(A). Visit the link below to update your Pre-amp or receiver today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a detailed description of Denon Link 4th click here



Wrong thread?


----------



## zoro

seems it is not for us 3808CI owners sadly!


----------



## boxker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16860231
> 
> 
> doubtful.... but the "reference level offset" does exactly the same thing as simply turning down the "Source Level" for a given input, so it's still available to you effectively.



Wait, you can control the input level. I didn't know that. I don't remember seeing it in the manual. Then again the manual is one of those things you have to look at it over and over to make sense of it.


One off topic question, I can't remember if I asked this before, but where can i find information what are the features of the firmware updates?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Wait, you can control the input level. I didn't know that. I don't remember seeing it in the manual.



see pg 38 -- it's set by input under "Source Select" menu, go down to "Other" and you can tweak the source level up to +/- 12dB for your current input source.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chopin_Guy* /forum/post/16858287
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is buried in the 500+ pages of responses here, but thought someone might me able to quickly answer a fairly simple question. That being....is the 3808 capable enough to drive 4ohm speakers on its own...
> 
> 
> Also, have there been any bench test measurement of power output or anything of the sorts with the 3808???




My Axiom Audio's M80 (4ohm) speakers are working fine in my configuration. Of course I don't crank it up to ear bleeding levels or anything and YMMV.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16855799
> 
> 
> ...Now, unlike Channel Levels, the Surround Parameters (e.g. these parameters for the Music modes) are truly separate by surround mode. So, one possible "tweaker" workaround is to have different parameters for PLII Music vs. DTS Neo Music and just use the "Music" button to swap between them. It is a little bizarre to me that DTS channel levels are tied to DD though....



Yeah the experimenting showed that using channel levels to tailor the sound balance can (should?) be the approach of last resort. I'm using PLII Music for CD's since it sounded better than Neo and has more parameters for tweaking. I then found Neo Music to be better than Cinema for non-DD TV and DVD content since you can control the center vs. L/R balance (whereas Cinema is too center channel focused and this can't be adjusted). Another happy customer


----------



## Floyd05

Just a quick question. Why is it that all of the sudden I find myself having to play around with the audio delay? I have never had to touch the audio delay button? I have had the receiver for over a year and a half, and have watched countless blu-rays and dvd's with no audio sync problems. Am I just lucky? or is it the player? or something else? Thanks just wanted to know any personal experiences. (also problem blu-ray--"Watchmen").


----------



## jasakel1

Just a quick question...has anyone been able to stream from Slacker.com or Pandora.com on the AVR-3808? Would really love to be able to do this...TIA...


----------



## kreativeimages

Okay guys need help. After updating to the most recent software on my Denon 3808ci, I re-calibrated using Audyssey.


Mic was used with tripod and followed the procedures from this thread as normal.


My problem is that now my front mains are reading higher in crossover freq than they used to, my center stayed the same, the rear surrounds jumped slightly higher than before. When watching movies, my center sounds very weak compared to the music score within the film.


In the past my mains usually hit 40Hz - 60Hz, so I would adjust them up to 80Hz. My center dialed in at 60Hz, (I adjust that up to 80Hz as well) and the rear surround normally at 120Hz, (I leave these alone.)


Now my mains are reaching 100Hz to 150 Hz, (Cant adjust because Audyssey says not to adjust down) Center hit 60Hz again, (moved that back up to 80Hz) and the rears went to 120Hz (left them alone.)


I have my mains bi-amped, Multi EQ on, Dynamic EQ On, and Dynamic volume off. All night modes are off, can't think of anything else. --The main speaker out terminals are feeding to the bottom of the speaker terminal (Lows) and the rear surround/amp terminal on the receiver is feeding to the top terminals (highs), Selection on receiver is bi-amp.


I am really frustrated, if anybody has ideas or questions to help troubleshoot this let me know.


Thanks,

Bryan B


My speakers are: Canton 509dc Mains, Canton Ergo Center, Canton 501 Rears, and SVS PC+ Sub. All powered by the Denon 3808ci.


**Note** Just noticed that there is no border around the Multi Eq and Dynamic EQ words, I think in the past a border was around the writing. I also looked in the DSP Settings, and I thought we had a Cinema, but all I have is Mono Movie, and a few others, when I selected Virtual the Multi Eq had a border.


----------



## Benje2

kreative images


a part answer.


The box around audyssey multeq xt is missing because you have varied the setting from the automatic microphone set-up, eg by adjusting the centre speaker up to 80 Hz. See page 7 of the additional functions manual.


The box around audyssey dynamic eq is because dynamic eq is on but dynamic volume is off. See page 8 of the additional functions manual.


If you don't get a good answer here, try the audyssey thread.


Benje


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kreativeimages* /forum/post/16877244
> 
> 
> Okay guys need help. After updating to the most recent software on my Denon 3808ci, I re-calibrated using Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Mic was used with tripod and followed the procedures from this thread as normal.
> 
> 
> My problem is that now my front mains are reading higher in crossover freq than they used to, my center stayed the same, the rear surrounds jumped slightly higher than before. When watching movies, my center sounds very weak compared to the music score within the film.
> 
> 
> In the past my mains usually hit 40Hz - 60Hz, so I would adjust them up to 80Hz. My center dialed in at 60Hz, (I adjust that up to 80Hz as well) and the rear surround normally at 120Hz, (I leave these alone.)
> 
> 
> Now my mains are reaching 100Hz to 150 Hz, (Cant adjust because Audyssey says not to adjust down) Center hit 60Hz again, (moved that back up to 80Hz) and the rears went to 120Hz (left them alone.)
> 
> 
> I have my mains bi-amped, Multi EQ on, Dynamic EQ On, and Dynamic volume off. All night modes are off, can't think of anything else. --The main speaker out terminals are feeding to the bottom of the speaker terminal (Lows) and the rear surround/amp terminal on the receiver is feeding to the top terminals (highs), Selection on receiver is bi-amp.
> 
> 
> I am really frustrated, if anybody has ideas or questions to help troubleshoot this let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan B
> 
> 
> My speakers are: Canton 509dc Mains, Canton Ergo Center, Canton 501 Rears, and SVS PC+ Sub. All powered by the Denon 3808ci.
> 
> 
> **Note** Just noticed that there is no border around the Multi Eq and Dynamic EQ words, I think in the past a border was around the writing. I also looked in the DSP Settings, and I thought we had a Cinema, but all I have is Mono Movie, and a few others, when I selected Virtual the Multi Eq had a border.



Re-reading the Audessey setup guide at the top of the Audessey thread is a good idea, then try re-running the auto-setup. I've done setups that sounded like crap, re-did it and it sounded great. Also make sure all your speakers (drivers) are working.


----------



## Citivas

Sorry if I am covering well tread territory but its been a while since I've followed this topic and it is 520 pages long!


I recently got a new TV and cabinet which caused me to re-do all my connections. As a result, I have a few issues / questions that I couldn't find an easy answer to in the manual Thanks for your help!


1) I used to connect our Wii straight to the TV but with the new setup I went through the receiver. I used component cables and for lack of any clear choice I used the HDP component input. The problems are:


a) I can't figure out how to select it. When I use the turn wheel to toggle through sources it doesn't do the HDP source. If I use the remote and try to toggle the DVD/HDP source it stays on DVD only (I have the PS3 using the HDMI DVD input). I also accessed the web-based menu and couldn't figure out how to select or name the HDP source. I found reference to it but it didn't seem functional. I have tried this both with the Wii turned off and on (in case it auto-sensed whether a source was active). I have unplugged the cables and put them temporarily straight into the TV and they work fine. Also, I only have an HDMI out from the receiver to the TV but my memory was that the 3808 up-converts analog signals to digital HDMI, correct? This is my biggest problem - how do I get it to select the HDP source so I can play the Wii? Altenratively, what other source should I use?


b) I also want to program my Harmony One to select the HDP source and they don't seem to have an option for it. Any ideas?


2) I have the Denon iPod cradle (ASD-1R) and it works fine pplaying songs from our iPod Touch (Gen 2) and iPhone's. But I can't figure out how to play video from it. There is no way to select video from the menu on receiver screen and if you try to go to the video screen on the device itself it says it is in accessory mode. It came with (and I have hooked up) an s-video cable, so it seems like it was designed with video in mind. Would a firmware update help? I have not updated it in over 1.5 years.


3) Speaking of firmware updates, should I do one? As I said, I haven't since late 2007 when I first got the receiver. Short of the issues above, it has worked fine so I haven't been in a hurry to do one lest I risk unintended consequences or loss of settings. Am I missing critical fixes or are their major feature updates I would benefit from? (just point me to a good link if this has been well covered).


Thanks!


----------



## batpig

1 a) when you first set up your receiver, did you DELETE the HDP source? the 3808CI has a "Source Delete" function for unused sources. (see pg 34 of the manual, the "Source Delete" menu is under MANUAL SETUP > OPTION SETUP


b) if you follow the link in my sig, you will see that the command for HDP input in the Harmony database is "InputVDP". of course, first make sure that you haven't deleted the source as I say above.


2) can't provide specific advice but 3rd-party dock support for ipods is quite spotty in general, many older docks did not support video output and very few docks provide FULL functional integration with an ipod. you may want to call up Denon and ask.


3) if it ain't broke.... no need for "fixes". but there are some great new features in the $100 "upgrade feature pack" from Audyssey - Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume.


----------



## rimirele

I think it might be a long night for me. I bought my 3808 approximately Sept '07 and basically I have not used the receiver since May '08. I connected everything back today at my new apartment and decided to do the firmware updates. Needless to say, I have never done a firmware update to my receiver. Can anyone tell what or how many updates I am missing? The front panel says " DSP1 Firm 54min, Updating 39%". I am embarrassed to even say all of this because I know that this is a great receiver. Thanks.


----------



## rimirele

Ok I just read on the Denon website that I had to press and hold the up and down arrows behind the trap door while turning Master Power on before I do the firmware update. What is I did not do this step?


----------



## r8rs4lf

Hello all!


I recently purchased a Denon 3808 for my family room/theater. I've been slowly going through the pages of this thread. I haven't set it up yet because I am currently waiting on my speakers which should be here this week.


What I want to know is, should I get a different receiver or stick to this one? I've read some about a dropout problem (have no clue what that is) and a few other issues with the 3808. I've always had Denon receivers in my home, reason why I went with the 3808.


If it helps this is my set up.


Panasonic 58" plasma

Playstation 3

Denon 3808

Panamax M5300

(4) Speakercraft in ceiling

(2) Definitive Tech 7300 towers

(1) Definitive Tech 2300 center

No sub as of yet. Waiting to see if I'll need one.


This is all in a room which is connected with the kitchen area. All of it measures about 30' X 26'. It also has 12' ceilings.


Thanks for any input.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16889574
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Denon 3808 for my family room/theater. I've been slowly going through the pages of this thread. I haven't set it up yet because I am currently waiting on my speakers which should be here this week.
> 
> 
> What I want to know is, should I get a different receiver or stick to this one? I've read some about a dropout problem (have no clue what that is) and a few other issues with the 3808. I've always had Denon receivers in my home, reason why I went with the 3808.
> 
> 
> If it helps this is my set up.
> 
> 
> Panasonic 58" plasma
> 
> Playstation 3
> 
> Denon 3808
> 
> Panamax M5300
> 
> (4) Speakercraft in ceiling
> 
> (2) Definitive Tech 7300 towers
> 
> (1) Definitive Tech 2300 center
> 
> No sub as of yet. Waiting to see if I'll need one.
> 
> 
> This is all in a room which is connected with the kitchen area. All of it measures about 30' X 26'. It also has 12' ceilings.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



I have had my 3808 since it first came out....no problems whatsoever. I would not hesitate to purchase again. Why would you not hook up the 3808....very many happy customers. http://www.smartguider.com/Receiver/...FRINDQodFy20oA


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16888272
> 
> 
> Ok I just read on the Denon website that I had to press and hold the up and down arrows behind the trap door while turning Master Power on before I do the firmware update. What is I did not do this step?



I never did that up/down arrow thing. Just went to the onscreen menu and pressed update. I have done many and they have all downloaded. If there is a update available it will ask if you want to start the update. That up/down arrow thingy might be for showing your current update that is already loaded in the Denon. Really I see no need to do that though.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16889574
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a Denon 3808 for my family room/theater. ...
> 
> 
> I've read some about a dropout problem (have no clue what that is) and a few other issues with the 3808. ...
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input.



The dropout problem is a fairly well discussed topic. Here is a copy of a response I made to an earlier question on the subject.


*******

Quote:

Originally Posted by tsax6010

Anyone else seeing these video drops when using HDMI?


Answer:


Dropouts have been a pretty consistent topic on the "Denon 3808 & 4308 Bugs,..." thread and also here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=dropout 


It seems to be a pretty consistent complaint with XBR4 Sony displays (but also some others) which is what I have and the range of problem also seems to vary a great deal re: frequency, length and difficulty of getting things back to normal.


In the linked reference above, one member, Zone555, tried placing a Monoprice splitter between the 3808 and his display to see if the splitter would be capable of correct negotiation with both the 3808 and the display. He has been running this way for something over a month now with no dropouts and several others of us have also done this with good effect. I've not had any dropouts for a couple of weeks now.


I don't know about your Oppo problem, but this is a fairly cheap thing to try. The splitter costs about $65 and a 2' HDMI cable about another $5. Monoprice has a 30 day (I think) return policy so you can try without much risk. BTW, the splitter is Monoprice product id 4921.


Works for me, no longer getting peeved looks from my wife when the movie cuts out for a couple of seconds or so.


The concensus seems pretty much to be that this problem is not going to be fixed, at least by Denon (and Sony in my case). Many people have called Denon about this and aside from a couple of seemingly positive responses (I got one sort of), mostly the response has been "gee, we don't know about that".


There are some who state that the problem did not exist in firmware version 1.05, but I can't confirm that as I wasn't on it long enough to know.


Good luck.


PS: I don't think I'm unusual in that I have upscaling turned OFF in the Denon. My display seems to do at least as good a job and leaving it off in the Denon allows the TV to do some automatic aspect ratio switching. It's probably not a factor, but you may want to try turning it off at least to eliminate it as contributing to any of the problems.


******


As mentioned above, the problem could be pretty obnoxious with 3808's and Sony XBR TVs, but you can find passing references to lots of issues with HDMI handshake problems on a variety of devices. While I haven't seen any detailed analysis of what's happening, the conventional wisdom is that the HDMI stream between the two devices gets renegotiated for some reason causing momentary (or in some cases maybe not so momentary) interruptions in the signal.


As noted, I tried Zone555's solution using the Monoprice splitter. I just mounted it in the back of my cabinet between the 3808 and the Sony and forgot about it. I haven't had a single dropout since May.


If you're concerned about it you can dig around in the forums and find lots of comments, but at least for my installation I consider it a solved problem. Some people also "fixed" the problem by going to Component between the AVR and TV.


----------



## r8rs4lf

Thanks for taking the time to write that out.


I really don't want to take it back, but since I only have 30 days I thought I'd ask. Especially since I got a pretty good price on it.


I'll be picking up my three front speakers on Thursday and will set it up soon after that. Anyone have any intial start up tips?


TIA


----------



## GTLyon

I have had the Sony 52XBR4 hooked up with the 3808CI via HDMI since February, and have had no handshaking issues at all.

Knock on wood!


----------



## com5984




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16892542
> 
> 
> . Anyone have any intial start up tips?
> 
> 
> TIA



Good start here

batpig's "Denon-to-English Dictionary"

Setup Guide and FAQ
http://batpigworld.com/


----------



## Craig Peer

A / V Science has a great deal on the one 3808CI receiver we have left in stock - just FYI !! Give me a call if interested.


----------



## MMann357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/16862490
> 
> 
> seems it is not for us 3808CI owners sadly!



The Denon European website indicates that Denon Link 4th is included:

http://www.denon-upgrade.eu/en/upgrade-s1.html 


I am very intersted in this as I am planning to purchase the DBP-4010UD to replace my ancient 3910


For anyone who's done the $100 upgrade, is there a way to check to see if the Denon link has been upgraded also?


----------



## JKR1963

Denon Link 4 is not available for the 3808...


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/16896689
> 
> 
> Denon Link 4 is not available for the 3808...



that sucks!







i thought my receiver was fully forward compatible.


----------



## MMann357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963* /forum/post/16896689
> 
> 
> Denon Link 4 is not available for the 3808...



Did you click on the link? Because it is available in Europe for the 3808. The question is whether or not it will be available here in the U.S.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16862641
> 
> 
> see pg 38 -- it's set by input under "Source Select" menu, go down to "Other" and you can tweak the source level up to +/- 12dB for your current input source.




Hey, Great Tip. I didn't pick up on this. Thanks.

I was able to make Dvd and blu come out about the same level.


Hey has anyone noticed this. I have a PS3 that sends PCM sound and a Denon 2500BT that bitstreams. I stuck Iron Man to do a comparision on Picture quality (I didn't see anything). But I noticed a difference in sound.

PS3 sounded better. I thought it should sound similar.

I spent about a half hour comparing and there is an edge on PS3.

Scratching my head I looked closer and a big difference is the 3808 is applying the AL24 processing to the PCM signal. It makes a difference.


Has anyone else noticed this?


Ta.

Dono


----------



## batpig

to do any valid comparisons you need to:


(1) ensure that the two sources are LEVEL MATCHED -- even a difference of 1dB in output will be perceived as the louder soundtrack sounding "fuller" or "richer"


(2) ensure that the settings are identical between the two sources; this can be complicated because you need to make sure that various parameters -- e.g. Audyssey settings, Dynamic Range Compression (in the source and the receiver), channel levels, LFE level, etc. -- are identical for both types of signal input.


Once these two conditions have been satisfied, then the comparison of what the difference (AL24) is would be more valid.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16897411
> 
> 
> to do any valid comparisons you need to:
> 
> 
> (1) ensure that the two sources are LEVEL MATCHED -- even a difference of 1dB in output will be perceived as the louder soundtrack sounding "fuller" or "richer"
> 
> 
> (2) ensure that the settings are identical between the two sources; this can be complicated because you need to make sure that various parameters -- e.g. Audyssey settings, Dynamic Range Compression (in the source and the receiver), channel levels, LFE level, etc. -- are identical for both types of signal input.
> 
> 
> Once these two conditions have been satisfied, then the comparison of what the difference (AL24) is would be more valid.



Absolutely, I couldn’t agree with you more.

The comparison was done at the same level.

I once a month run a de-magnetizer through my Denon 2500BT,

Denon 3930 and PS3. I then sound level trim with a radio shack

Sound level reader. My PS3 and Denon 2500BT are at exactly

the same level using the Digital Video Essentials Disc.

All the settings are the same. Audessy On, Nightime mode off, ETC.

They even run through identical HDMI cables. Input levels are the same.


This is why I scratched my head. There is a difference. Not a lot, but

I thought it was worth saying. Slightly more dynamic (wider).


The difference is not great enough to watch blu in my PS3. I just

thought it was interesting and it shows how good AL24 is.


Ta

Dono


----------



## kreativeimages

Something I wrote on the Audyssey thread, but since it pertains to my Denon 3808ci, I will post it here too.


Something interesting to note is that the sound is much better in volume, impact, and clean when switching to PCM on the Panasonic BD-35 Player. In the past I had both: Dolby True HD and DTS Master HD Audio set to Bitstream, for some reason this made the center dialogue and sound effects really poor. Making the Panasonic do the decoding made a dramatic difference. I don't understand why the Denon 3808ci sounded like crap when it was handling the decoding responsibilities.


Anybody else experience that when you are letting the 3808ci do the decoding that the sound isn't that great? So I let my Panasonic BD-35 take over the decoding and changed the Panasonic's setting to PCM and the sound is so much better. Bummer is, like my PS3 I only get the "Multi-Channel In" screen on the Denon. The reason why I wanted to use Bitstream in the Panasonic was to see the HD Audio Format on receiver.


----------



## batpig

well, as we were just saying, this should not be the case. there may be a SUBTLE difference with PCM input because of the AL24 processing the Denon will apply, but the differences should not be large.


please read my post, two posts before yours




> Quote:
> This is why I scratched my head. There is a difference. Not a lot, but
> 
> I thought it was worth saying. Slightly more dynamic (wider).
> 
> 
> The difference is not great enough to watch blu in my PS3. I just
> 
> thought it was interesting and it shows how good AL24 is.



badas, can you elaborate more on the difference you perceive? most people would say that AL24 processing provides a little more "transparency" or "detail", I'm curious what your impressions are...


----------



## Badas

badas, can you elaborate more on the difference you perceive? most people would say that AL24 processing provides a little more "transparency" or "detail", I'm curious what your impressions are...


Yes "detail". Cleaner, wider. Please don't blow this out of portion.

The 3808 sounds awsome bitstreaming.


I noticed the opening sequence to Iron Man. ACDC Music pumped better.

Gravel stones under car were clearer. Explosion had more bang and you could here the stones hitting ground clearer. I did this scene many times. A little bit of Hulk also.


I know the Iron Man was engaging Night mode when bitstreamed. This was turned off.


AL24 is quiet good.

Still prefer to Bitstream (easier)


Ta

Dono


----------



## batpig

Thanks, Dono. Definitely not trying to blow it out of proportion! I think your tests (which seem to be carefully level- and setting-matched) confirm that it is a fairly subtle difference, which is what you would expect.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16897924
> 
> 
> Thanks, Dono. Definitely not trying to blow it out of proportion! I think your tests (which seem to be carefully level- and setting-matched) confirm that it is a fairly subtle difference, which is what you would expect.



All good


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MMann357* /forum/post/16897220
> 
> 
> Did you click on the link? Because it is available in Europe for the 3808. The question is whether or not it will be available here in the U.S.



The info in the link specifies that the DL4 update is "for your AVC-A1HD or AVP-A1HD".


----------



## Mikey7614




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/16807611
> 
> 
> Hi guys. For the last couple of weeks I have a weird problem happening to my 3808. The Denon is not always receiving the signal from both of the remotes. I mean everything is ok and then the receiver suddenly stops detecting the signal and the only way to do anything is manually or through Web Controller. After a while everything is ok. Another thing I've noticed is when the signal is dead for a long time and I do a restart with hard on/off button the signal is back again. I'm not sure but think the issue started ever since Zone 2 was added. Could it be the remote sensor? Any ideas? Thanks



Com'on guys, I really need help with this. Right now this issue happens all the time, I gave up on using the remotess.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/16902100
> 
> 
> Com'on guys, I really need help with this. Right now this issue happens all the time, I gave up on using the remotess.



Might not be the suggestion you are wanting, but I have never used either of the remotes that were shipped with the 3808ci. I use a Logitech Harmony remote. If you are not familiar, it is a universal remote that controls basically all electronic devices that are remote controlled. It is my favorite thing that is part of my home theater.


----------



## batpig

Mikey -- have you contacted Denon support? this is an internet forum where we can help with setup advice, settings, etc. but if something is broken there isn't going to be much we can do to help you.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16902514
> 
> 
> Mikey -- have you contacted Denon support? this is an internet forum where we can help with setup advice, settings, etc. but if something is broken there isn't going to be much we can do to help you.




Especially for remotes. I bet quite a few folks here use URC or Harmony.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/16902100
> 
> 
> Com'on guys, I really need help with this. Right now this issue happens all the time, I gave up on using the remotess.



Change the batteries in the remote...

Make sure you have a clear line of sight to teh AVR...

Clean the fron panel...sticky finger prints from children especially...

Make sure the remote is set to the correct zone...

Make sure the remote is set to control the avr (main can be used for other equipment/inputs too)


Some of that is a little basic, but if it still doesn't work I'd try denon support.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## r8rs4lf

Quick question about hooking up four surround speakers from my 7.1 set up.


I have four Speakercraft ceiling speakers for surround. I was looking at the manual for the 3808 and I still can't figure it out.


Do I hook up the two rear surrounds to "Surround B" or "Surround back?"


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16906256
> 
> 
> Quick question about hooking up four surround speakers from my 7.1 set up.
> 
> 
> I have four Speakercraft ceiling speakers for surround. I was looking at the manual for the 3808 and I still can't figure it out.
> 
> 
> Do I hook up the two rear surrounds to "Surround B" or "Surround back?"



For 7.1 - surround back. Surround B is for using two sets of speakers for Surround (side). Never understood this feature and lost ability to run a front A,B system in 7.1. Looks like it has been droped on the new model.


----------



## Tweakophyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MMann357* /forum/post/16897220
> 
> 
> Did you click on the link? Because it is available in Europe for the 3808. The question is whether or not it will be available here in the U.S.



It looks like they combined the announcement and then in the details specified the receiver:


> Quote:
> DENON Link 4th
> 
> Technology for jitter-free audio transmission via HDMI
> 
> for your AVC-A1HD or AVP-A1HD.


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/16902100
> 
> 
> Com'on guys, I really need help with this. Right now this issue happens all the time, I gave up on using the remotess.



Miley, this might sound like a strange question but do you have a plasma TV(s) in the room and where does the front of the 3808 face? I had a similar problem controlling the 3808 with ANY remote and might be able to help you troubleshoot.


----------



## panther63

Hello All,

I have been a lurking for a couple of days. I have never owned any audio equipment before, so any help would be big. How can I configure the Denon 3808ci to play 3 independent zones. I am interested in the internet radio stations this unit has. The three zones are 5.1 in the Den, a pair in the kitchen and two pair outside. Please help the stupid new guy. Thanks


----------



## batpig

panther --


the primary limitation when doing a 3-zone setup is that the 3808 is a "7.1/5.1+2" receiver. what this means is that there are only SEVEN amps built in, two of which can be reassigned (either to drive speakers in another zone or to power rear surround in a 7.1 setup).


Multizone speakers can be fed either from these assignable two amps, or from the Zone 2/3 "pre outs" which are line level RCA outputs that can feed an external amp.


So, here are the possibilities:

*if you have a 7.1 setup*: all seven amps are used in Main Zone and you need to get external amps to power Zone 2/3. the source will still be controlled by the Denon, but you will need external amplification to power the speakers.

*if you have a 5.1 setup:* you are only using five amps in Main Zone and you can use those two extra amps to power some Zone 2/3 speakers. You have two options:


Option 1 - if your Zone 2/3 setups are stereo, you can use those two amps to power one set (Zone 2 or Zone 3), and then you will need an external 2-ch amplifier to power the other set (which will be fed from the "pre outs").


Option 2 - if your Zone 2/3 setups are mono, you can assign one amp to each Zone and power both Zone 2 and 3 as mono setups.



Whichever way you choose, you have independent control of source and volume for each zone.


Now, with your setup (5.1 in the main room, 2 speakers in the kitchen, and 4 speakers outside) you are definitely going to want to get an external amp for the 4 outside speakers. It is not safe to power 4 speakers with the two amps in the Denon. You will set the Denon up for 5.1, with the extra two amps driving the two speakers in the kitchen (Zone 2), and then feed an external amp with the "Zone 3 pre-outs" to power the four outside speakers.


----------



## panther63

Thanks for the help Batpig


----------



## Mikey7614

Thank you everyone for your replays. I think that my Plasma TV is the cause. I emailed Denon Tech and wait for a response. Thanks again


----------



## cjv123

something weird happened:


the OSD is gone. the background "gray" is still there, but the lettering is all gone. the receiver still functions properly, and the menu shows properly on the face of the receiver.


is there any way to "reset" the AVR while keeping the firmware update in place?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther63* /forum/post/16908764
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Batpig



Batpig is right as usual I just want to add that an old receiver with A and B speakers will do the trick. No reason to spend big bucks on an amp unless you are looking for high quality.


----------



## av-ra

Stupid questions alert (I think it's #8, but I'm not keeping good track).







What's the diff between Dolby Digital EX and Dolby Digital + PLIIx. I have a 6.1 setup so my only "+ PLIIx" choice is Music. I can't hear a difference (at least with the content I've been using) and this must be a really stupid question since searching high and wide (even on the internet) revealed no nuggets that would hint at an answer.










Note - I also scanned batpig's FAQ's and pp. 73-77 of the Denon manual but couldn't glean anything about this from there either. Excuses...excuses....


----------



## batpig

if you have 6.1 then PLIIx Cinema is identical with EX -- the same matrix process is used to extract that 6th channel.


but don't ask me, I learned that from reading this thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=786066 


soundchex and sdurani are my gurus when it comes to esoteric surround sound questions like this.


----------



## av-ra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16910362
> 
> 
> if you have 6.1 then PLIIx Cinema is identical with EX -- the same matrix process is used to extract that 6th channel.
> 
> 
> but don't ask me, I learned that from reading this thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=786066 ....



Okay, so maybe I didn't quite search high and wide - thanks as always!


P.S. As usual your powers of AV documentation comprehension amaze - I wasn't able to extract (a DPL pun) the "its the same" answer from the above thread...and I read through it twice!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjv123* /forum/post/16909466
> 
> 
> something weird happened:
> 
> 
> the OSD is gone. the background "gray" is still there, but the lettering is all gone. the receiver still functions properly, and the menu shows properly on the face of the receiver.
> 
> 
> is there any way to "reset" the AVR while keeping the firmware update in place?



Try power cycling the AVR using the small power button and see if that clears the problem. If not then go with the reset.


Resetting the AVR does not erase the firmware update. If you do a reset you will need to reload a saved configuration or manually reconfigure the AVR.


Resetting the AVR: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...t+the+Receiver 


Saving the AVR configuration: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...+Before+Update


----------



## Badas

Hey,


I read somewhere on the 3808. That the HDMI audio sync is better to turn off and just use the audio delay. Is this right.


I have Audio sync on and still use a little delay (25mls). I occasionally notice the voices are out of sync. Not a major

















Still would like to get it perfect

















Ta


Dono


----------



## Neurorad

Batpig, have you had any experience using a Harmony to operate 2 zones?


Most non-CI remotes aren't designed for this - any insight?


Thanks!


----------



## gatorman

Captavs: I had another problem recently where the receiver lost all input recognition and I had to do a reset. I did lose the firmware update and had to reload it. I have no idea why, but it happened.


----------



## donj

Hello all.. I just purchased a Denon 2309ci but haven't installed it yet..got a good deal along with a Mits 65837 and a Panny Blu ray..but after reading this thread, I am wondering if paying a little more for the 3808ci will buy me some features and power(??) I may need in the future...


Any thoughts or comments are appreciated


Thanks

Don J


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I did lose the firmware update and had to reload it."


My understanding gator is you can't "lose" the firmware update if it has been updated successfully. Once its updated, it ain't going no where. So the fact that you lost yours is an indication something was wrong with the update in the first place. If that is the case, you are likely to see odd things as you have reported. My best guess is if the firmware is fully and completely updated this time you might be ok. You might want to do a full reset, instructions are in the manual and in this thread, just to be sure. Then if you continue to have issues, sounds like something is wrong in the "send it to the service center" wrong area.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Don...


I value my 3808 highly and would recommend it over the 2xxx models.


----------



## donj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/16913214
> 
> 
> Don...
> 
> 
> I value my 3808 highly and would recommend it over the 2xxx models.



Thanks JS.. by the way.. I guess we are neighbors..just moved to Surprise from NJ.. takes a while to get used to this heat ..


Any reasons for your favoring the 3808 model..??


Thanks

Don J


----------



## Todd Scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/16909291
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replays. I think that my Plasma TV is the cause. I emailed Denon Tech and wait for a response. Thanks again



You'll get a faster response from me.







Try turning the front of the 3808 away from the plasma TV. Shade the front of the 3808 and use the remote up close to verify operation.


For me I was using a URC remote with the RF base station. I plugged the IR out into the back of the 3808 and still had to cover the 3808 IR sensor with a black sticker on the front panel to prevent IR interference from the TV. Took me a long time to figure this one out.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorman* /forum/post/16912969
> 
> 
> Captavs: I had another problem recently where the receiver lost all input recognition and I had to do a reset. I did lose the firmware update and had to reload it. I have no idea why, but it happened.



What happened is your previous update was incomplete or possibly your receiver is having hardware problems.


Firmware updates are not lost when doing a reset.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Don,


You couldn't wait until middle of October? You picked the hottest time of the year and in about 2 weeks it will really be the monsoon season.


Although the last few years we on the west side have not gotten the humidity and storms that the east side has gotten. The storms seem to be hugging the mountains more to the east like the Four Peaks the last few years.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"reasons for your favoring the 3808 model..??"


I would scan in this forum. Lots of answers to that question. For me flexibility, features, power, firmware updates, price, etc., all end up at the 3808. The 4310 that is coming is a nice unit as well but a bit more pricey than the 3808. The 3808 is discounted a great deal right now too. Not sure if Ultimate Electronics at Arrowhead still has the 3808's but if they do I've been very happy with Ultimate. Take in an internet price and they will work with you. May not match it but they will negotiate.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *com5984* /forum/post/16893157
> 
> 
> Good start here
> 
> batpig's "Denon-to-English Dictionary"
> 
> Setup Guide and FAQ
> http://batpigworld.com/



Ok I got my speakers hooked up.

I got my PS3 workin.

I got the direct tv box working.

I used the link above to get me started along with auto setup.


Now I'm looking for any tips to make it all sound better. I know it can!


So, can anyone offer any post set up tips?


TIA


Also, currently I'm playing the Pirates of the Caribbean (blackk pearl.) I've read that the screen on the AVR should read MULTI CHANNEL IN or MULTI CH IN + PLIIx with 7.1. I am currently set up with 7.1 and all it says it MULTI CHANNEL IN. What is the problem? It also only displays 5.1 (speakers.) When the BD starts, it says MULTI CHANNEL IN 7.1 with a display of 7.1 speakers, but then it changes when the movie starts. I don't hear anything coming from the (4) surround speakers. The movie states it's 5.1, but doesn't the PS3 matrix it into 7.1?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/16912697
> 
> 
> Batpig, have you had any experience using a Harmony to operate 2 zones?
> 
> 
> Most non-CI remotes aren't designed for this - any insight?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm using a Harmony 890 with 2 Zones.


Within the Harmony, you will need to create a new Device (AV Receiver-Zone2), and make sure it is using the Zone 2 functions.


I then created a new activity (Music on Deck).

-Under Turn off unused devices, make sure to select Leave ON.


----------



## fanon

I apologize for this long post but I want to be as precise as possible.


I have a very strange problem / phenomenon with my Denon AVR 3808 which I will try to describe below. However, before going into detail I would like to stress that I am receiving a lot of assistance and help from Denon Belgium for which I am very grateful, but unfortunately up to now they have not been able to reproduce the problem - although I persistently can do so at home.


The main purpose of my post here, and on other Denon forums, is to find out if anybody out there has experienced something similar.


I own my Denon since last year and it has always performed flawlessly. I did the A upgrade about a month ago, and it seems to me that the problem has started since - although I cannot be 100% certain. The problem is that under certain conditions I am loosing my GUI display via the cvbs monitor rca on a small plasma screen, as well as my HDMI output on my Pioneer PDP. The only way of getting the 3808 back is a hard reset of the cpu. The audio is working on all my speakers but the video outputs are blank


I phoned Denon and they told me I could bring the AVR in, which I did, together with a comprehensive explanation of my problem The AVR has been on the test bench for more then 2 weeks, but unfortunately the problem did show itself. So after contact with Denon we decided to that I would take my AVR back home and do some more testing, as at that moment it looked as if the problem was caused by something external (in my place?)


Getting back home it took me less then an hour to get the problem back, although I didn't realize at that moment in time what the origin was, nor how I invoked it. I phoned Denon again the next day with the bad news, and they asked me to return the AVR to them, which I did. They subsequently did some comprehensive testing but no result for more then a week. During this week I spoke several times to their chief engineer in order to see what the situation was. To cut a long story short, I was able to meet him and to see with my own eyes that my AVR was working perfectly on their test bench in a minimal configuration, being 2 speakers, a monitor connected and a flying lead as FM aerial.


Once again I took my Denon home and set up the same config as at Denon's. To my great surprise everything was working perfectly. Hence I gradually rebuilt my configuration until I suddenly had the problem back again. It occurred to me that when I was listing to FM stations with my FM cable plugged in, and I was switching between radio stations, the GUI suddenly froze and after a soft reset did die all together.


Replacing the FM cable antenna with a flying lead as was done at Denon's made the AVR working perfectly again, and there was no way to get the AVR back into fault.


So in short, the moment I plugged my FM cable into my AVR and started to switch between radio stations, the video outputs died instantly. I could reproduce this over and over gain.

As I wanted to be certain that my cable company was not the cause, I went the very next day to a friend nearby who owns HiFi store, and together we tested my AVR with only 2 speakers, a monitor and a flying FM lead - all okay, but the moment we plugged in the FM cable we were able to reproduce the problem. My friend lives about 15 miles from me and subscribes to a different cable company. So at least we could rule out the cable company.

Testing further finally revealed the cause of the problem, which is very weird indeed. If we tuned into a FM station that had no PTY but did display RT, the Denon's video froze instantly. We were able to reproduce this over and over gain. We were not able to find any FM station on the fling FM lead with these conditions; hence we were not able to push the Denon into error on a flying FM lead.


That very day I informed the Denon engineer about the findings. The problem is now escalated to Denon Germany, but so far I have no news that they have been able to reproduce it.


I am now running my Denon with the RT option switched off, and so far it seems that all is working okay. Placing an attenuator on the cable signal as well as a filter to separate the earth from the FM cable from the earth of the 220 vac, has yielded no result. The problem remains.


Is there anyone who has experienced the same, and if so what is the cause or solution. Our bet here is that it should be the software of the AVR which goes haywire the moment it has to process RT info with no PTY info carried.


Otherwise I fear that my AVR 3808 (A) is haunted..


Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## Nickff

I'm just impressed you figured that all out.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *av-ra* /forum/post/16910590
> 
> 
> Okay, so maybe I didn't quite search high and wide - thanks as always!
> 
> 
> P.S. As usual your powers of AV documentation comprehension amaze - I wasn't able to extract (a DPL pun) the "its the same" answer from the above thread...and I read through it twice!



here's where I pieced it together (with some of my emphasis added):


(1) this response by sdurani: "When the PLIIx circuit detects correlated mono info in the surround channels, it sends those sounds to both rear speakers. *In those instances it behaves like EX decoding, running both rear speakers as dual-mono*, for localization directly behind the listener. The advantage with of course is that PLIIx can switch to stereo rears in order to image sounds that are intended to be heard behind the listener, but away from the centre line."


implies to me that PLIIx is doing the same thing as EX with mono surround content (e.g. EX/ES encoded 5.1 tracks)


(2) this comment by M Code later on: "If the source material has the subject flag encoded.. Then the DSP will handle it appropriately, EX is for AVRs with 6.1 outputs and PL2x is for AVRs 7.1 outputs. *Ex is electrically equivalent to Dolby Digital 5.1 combined with PL2x movie mode for 6.1 outputs.*"


(3) this comment by sdurani in post #31: "With a single rear speaker (6.1 set-up), the PLIIx Movie mode disappears from your list of choices since it is *exactly the same as EX decoding*: a mono surround-back channel is extracted and that information is cancelled from the L/R surround channels."


post #31 especially is the winner for me (also describes the difference between PLIIx Music and Cinema modes with 5.1 material) -- when sanjay says something that definitively I believe him!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/16912697
> 
> 
> Batpig, have you had any experience using a Harmony to operate 2 zones?



As JayMan noted, the two zones will generally operate as separate "devices" in the Harmony software.


when you add an AVR with multizone capabilities to your Harmony profile, it asks how many "rooms" you will be using it in. At that point you can specify two zones and name them (e.g. "living room" and "patio") and they will appear in your profile as "Denon AVR - living room" and "Denon AVR - patio" or something like that. you can rename them of course to whatever you want.


----------



## gatorman

Captavs and Jsmiddleton: I do understand that I am not supposed to lose a firmware update, but it was gone and I don't know what it reverted to. Every firmware update has appeared to be complete as indicated by the receiver display and when I check for updates the "latest" message appears. On the other hand, loading the settings has never gone as well as it should have. It takes multiple attempts. At least last time the receiver shut down although it never restarted itself.


I'm almost at the end of my warranty and I do have an RA. Hopefully it will go out again before I send it back. I'll let you know what they find. Thanks.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16918886
> 
> 
> Ok I got my speakers hooked up.
> 
> I got my PS3 workin.
> 
> I got the direct tv box working.
> 
> I used the link above to get me started along with auto setup.
> 
> 
> Now I'm looking for any tips to make it all sound better. I know it can!
> 
> 
> So, can anyone offer any post set up tips?
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Also, currently I'm playing the Pirates of the Caribbean (blackk pearl.) I've read that the screen on the AVR should read MULTI CHANNEL IN or MULTI CH IN + PLIIx with 7.1. I am currently set up with 7.1 and all it says it MULTI CHANNEL IN. What is the problem? It also only displays 5.1 (speakers.) When the BD starts, it says MULTI CHANNEL IN 7.1 with a display of 7.1 speakers, but then it changes when the movie starts. I don't hear anything coming from the (4) surround speakers. The movie states it's 5.1, but doesn't the PS3 matrix it into 7.1?



Anyone????


I can't seem to get any of the surround modes except:


Standard

7 Ch Stereo

Wide screen

super stadium

rock arena

jazz club

classic concert

mono movie

video game

matrix

virtual

stereo

direct


Is there a reason for this? Maybe I'm doing something wrong or something is incorrect on my 3808.


Need help!


----------



## Featherlite 07

Hey guys, I haven't had any questions in a while since buying the denon a couple months ago. I have been enjoying the heck out of it for TV, gaming, and movies, but only today was I able to get it connected to my network via an Ethernet bridge. I am wondering if there is a way now that it is connected, to listed to my itunes songs that I have on my laptop downstairs with the receiver. I searched a little bit, and what I found seems to indicate that I cannot do it, but I kinda find that hard to believe, so I wanted to confirm it with you guys. I would rather not have to buy an appleTV.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16921419
> 
> 
> Anyone????



I don't understand what the problem is, you basically listed every surround mode available!


These guys are the "DSP Simulation" modes and are generally to be avoided:



> Quote:
> 7 Ch Stereo
> 
> Wide screen
> 
> super stadium
> 
> rock arena
> 
> jazz club
> 
> classic concert
> 
> mono movie
> 
> video game
> 
> matrix
> 
> virtual




Then you have "Stereo" and "Direct" which are two-channel listening modes.


And then you have the "Standard" mode which is for "straight decoding" of multichannel listening (or standard matrixing e.g. PLIIx for 2-ch sources).


Sticking to the "Standard" modes and ignoring stereo/direct and those useless DSP SIMU modes, the thing you need to understand is that *the Surround Mode that is available is dependent upon what your input signal is*. The little lights on the display tell you what the input signal is (the lit-up boxes on the left tell you how many channels are in the input signal), or you can check by hitting "status" and reading the display (or also you can go into the "Information" menu).


It sounds like you have a 7.1 setup. So, for example, if you are receiving a 5.1 Dolby Digital signal, and you hit "standard", the display will read "DOLBY DIGITAL" and you will see 6 boxes (5 ch + LFE) lit up on the left, and 6 boxes (5 ch + subwoofer) lit up on the right (output channels).


If you hit "standard" again or hit "cinema", it will say "DOLBY DIGITAL + PLIIx", and now there will be 7 boxes lit on the right (7ch + sw) indicating you are taking a 5.1 dolby digital input, and using PLIIx to matrix 5.1 > 7.1 output channels.


If you are receiving a 5.1 PCM signal, the "standard" display will be "MULTICH IN" and if you use PLIIx it will say "MULTICH IN + PLIIx".


If you are receiving a 7.1 PCM signal, the only thing it can say is "MULTI CH IN" because there are already 7.1 channels, and there is nothing to matrix!


There is a big chart in the back of the manual (pg 77-78) that lists what the "surround mode name" (on the display) will say depending on the combination of input signal and surround mode.


This is also illustrated on pg 40 of the manual in the chart under "Playing Multi-channel Sources".


So before you freak out, *you need to check what your input signal is*. that will tell you what "Standard" surround modes will be available to you. If the input signal is not what you want it to be, then the problem is with your SOURCE.


----------



## r8rs4lf

OK, so I turned on the TV and saw what you were talking about.


Now I just turned on my PS3 with the Pirates of the Caribbean (at worlds end) and there is nothing of what you speak of. There is the "standard" mode, but there is no cinema, etc. Does that mean there is only 5.1 available? You said if I use PLIIx, it will matrix the 5.1 to 7.1. How do I accomplish this if it's not available or is that it, it's NOT available? The center of the screen says MULTI CHANNEL IN.


On the left side of the screen, it shows 5.1 and on the right, it shows 5.0. I suppose it's because I don't have a dedicated sub. How do I get it to matrix to 7.0 or is this not possible? If it's not possible, then I'm looking for something that is not there and I can stop trying to get something that's not possible.


I apologize for all the newbie questions, but I'm trying to learn this AVR without calling someone out to set it up for me.


Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## batpig

On a side note, you should be aware that you may need to *select the correct audio track* on the Blu-Ray as the "highest quality" track is not necessarily the default option. If you hit the "Select" button on the PS3 remote it will tell you what audio track is playing on the on-screen info.



> Quote:
> On the left side of the screen, it shows 5.1 and on the right, it shows 5.0. I suppose it's because I don't have a dedicated sub.



correct, this is showing that you are receiving a 5.1 input signal (5.1 PCM), the surround mode is "MULTI CH IN" meaning you are playing multich PCM, and the 5.0 on the right means the OUTPUT channels are 5 speakers (no sub).



> Quote:
> How do I get it to matrix to 7.0



Assuming you have properly configured your receiver for a 7.0 setup (e.g. AMP ASSIGN is set to SURROUND BACK) I believe if you hit the "standard" button it will cycle between MULTICH IN > MULTICH IN + PLIIx.


you should also be able to hit the "Cinema" button to engage PLIIx Cinema mode.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16922206
> 
> 
> Assuming you have properly configured your receiver for a 7.0 setup (e.g. AMP ASSIGN is set to SURROUND BACK) I believe if you hit the "standard" button it will cycle between MULTICH IN > MULTICH IN + PLIIx.
> 
> 
> you should also be able to hit the "Cinema" button to engage PLIIx Cinema mode.



This is the problem! Nothing happens when I hit "standard." It just says MULTI CHANNEL IN. So could it be the way the AVR is set up? What should I look for? Like I stated before, all of what you speak of happened with the TV. I believe Aliens was on and I was getting 7.1. Now with the PS3 on and playing a BD, it's not possible. It leads me to think the problem is with the PS3settings, but I followed the set up on your page.


----------



## batpig

what about when you hit the "Cinema" button?


are you SURE you have properly configured the receiver for 7 speakers? you have run Audyssey, and all 7 speakers (Front L/R, Center, Surround L/R, Surr.Back L/R) were all detected?


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16922253
> 
> 
> what about when you hit the "Cinema" button?
> 
> 
> are you SURE you have properly configured the receiver for 7 speakers? you have run Audyssey, and all 7 speakers (Front L/R, Center, Surround L/R, Surr.Back L/R) were all detected?



First off let me say, I'm doing all this on the remote by hitting menu and going to surround modes, hitting "standard".) Is this the right way or am I doing it wrong? This may be the problem.


Where is the this cinema button you are talking about?


I did run Audyssey and it did detect all 7 speakers. I did 6 listening positions last night.


----------



## porieux

Are you sure the PS3 is able to bitstream the audio from the disc to the receiver? I thought the consoles would mix in their own custom sound and then transcode multichannel PCM? That's how it works on the Xbox 360. IMHO if you want the best quality audio you need a dedicated player like the Oppo BDP-83 (which is the one I went for).


----------



## batpig

sorry porieux you are wrong... the PS3 will decode hi-rez audio to multich PCM which will be bit-for-bit identical to having the receiver decode. if you don't mind staying out of this to prevent confusing the issue while we try and cover basic functionality












> Quote:
> First off let me say, I'm doing all this on the remote by hitting menu and going to surround modes, hitting "standard".) Is this the right way or am I doing it wrong? This may be the problem.



Sorry, the 3808CI has a different remote with the touchscreen so I'm not exactly sure what buttons you have -- "lower" level Denons have a hard=button remote with "Cinema" and "Music" buttons. Checking the manual it doens't look like you have them, and you need to change modes in the GUI menu.


ok, so you have it on "Standard". On pg 40 of the manual it says that the surround mode depends on "the input signal and the surround back output plaback mode".


So, go to the "Parameters" menu for your source and check out the "Surround Back" parameter. I believe you want to set "AFDM" to OFF and then set the SB CH OUT to "PLIIx Cinema" (see pg 42 of the manual) and this will force PLIIx Cinema processing on a 5.1 signal.


Let me know if that works.


----------



## mekka4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikey7614* /forum/post/16909291
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your replays. I think that my Plasma TV is the cause. I emailed Denon Tech and wait for a response. Thanks again
> 
> [URL='http:/av.php%5B/IMG']http://www.******************/av.php[/IMG[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Do keep us updated please [IMG]http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *porieux* /forum/post/16922412
> 
> 
> IMHO if you want the best quality audio you need a dedicated player like the Oppo BDP-83 (which is the one I went for).



- It doesn't matter where the decoding is done. The PS3 output will sound exactly the same as a bitstream player. The 3808ci will then apply Audyssey or any other processing the same way for Multi-Channel PCM as it does for bitstream.


----------



## rimirele

I've search this thread and I am still somewhat comfused. What I am trying to do is play music from my pc on the 3808. Here is my network setup: AT&T 2WIRE Gateway router, wireless HP desktop, and my 3808 connected via Linksys Powerline AV Network Kit. My music files are wma. I have enabled the "media sharing" option on my pc. When I go to to source select on the 3808 and select net/usb and then select play, I see many options to choose from and the one that I stands out is one that starts off with "ID# 005........." I do notice that this is the same as the my MAC Address under my network info on the 3808. But I try to select "ID#005........." and nothing happens. Is it that my pc is wireless? But I am still able to detect Denon Network Audio and I do allow to share my media to it on the pc. Or am I not doing something right on the 3808. Thanks in advance.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16922477
> 
> 
> ok, so you have it on "Standard". On pg 40 of the manual it says that the surround mode depends on "the input signal and the surround back output plaback mode".
> 
> 
> So, go to the "Parameters" menu for your source and check out the "Surround Back" parameter. I believe you want to set "AFDM" to OFF and then set the SB CH OUT to "PLIIx Cinema" (see pg 42 of the manual) and this will force PLIIx Cinema processing on a 5.1 signal.
> 
> 
> Let me know if that works.



Ok, at first I couldn't get anything you suggested to work. I realized I was on the Direct TV source. I changed it to the PS3 and played Pirates of the Caribbean again and there was all your suggestions. I changed everything you said and sure enough, now the screen says MULTI IN PLIIx Cinema. I can now hear the rear surrounds. Man, what drama, but I did learn some, especially how to read that chart.


I really appreciate your help! I will be placing a donation to your site soon.


Now, is there anything else I need to look into? I did notice that the volume bar needs to be at least halfway to get good sound. Is this normal? Is there anything else I can tweek to make it sound any better?


----------



## batpig

In terms of the volume, a receiver with dynamic eq calibarates the volume dial so that "0" is film reference. And modern receivers tend to go with a true logarithmic numerical scale so you can't theink about it in terms like "half way" on the old volume knob. Rather, if you consider 0 to be full refernce volume, then listening at -20dB below reference is actually not extremely loud even though you are at more than half way on the usable range.


In terms of other tweaks... Most everything should be set during auto setup. You may want to check out the crossovers that were set, tweak speaker volumes if you want ( eg if you want to bump up the center a bit for dialogue). You should also read through my setup guide and FAQ and see if there is anything you want to experiment with -- don't be afraid to play with settings and see what they do.


Obviously this is a very complex avr with the potential for lots of tweaks, especially with hdmi and video settings and input assignments and whatnot. But in terms of audio, running audyssey and then putting the avr in standard decoding mode is pretty much all you need to do. Enjoy!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16922477
> 
> 
> Sorry, the 3808CI has a different remote with the touchscreen so I'm not exactly sure what buttons you have -- "lower" level Denons have a hard=button remote with "Cinema" and "Music" buttons. Checking the manual it doens't look like you have them, and you need to change modes in the GUI menu.



On the "screen" remote for the 3808, when in AVR mode, the 'standard' button is on the right hand side about half way down the screen. Use it to set standard mode or ctycle the various dolby plII, PLIIx, music, cinema and DTS equivalents.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## PerfKnee

After my 3808ci came back from the repair shop, I tried to update the firmware. Unfortunately I messed up and accidentally unplugged a network cable during the firmware update process. It stopped with the following message on the front display:


SPLD Firm 03min

Updating Failed.


I tried the firmware update a few times and it failed in the same spot with the same message. I tried a hard reset of the receiver, and that didn't help. FYI my version is now Main 1.97, Sub 1.09.


Before I bring this thing back to the shop, any ideas for how I might work around this?


One annoying thing is that although the receiver seems superficially functional (I can listen to music for a little while), after 30 seconds or so it automatically tries to update again (and fails every time), even after a hard reset. So for all practical purposes this thing is bricked.


----------



## fanon

Batpig,


Judging from your postings and excellent setup manual you produced, I guess you know the 3808 inside out. I really would appreciate your views/comments on my "weird problem..." posting on page 522.


Many thanks


Fanon


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16923284
> 
> 
> I've search this thread and I am still somewhat comfused. What I am trying to do is play music from my pc on the 3808. Here is my network setup: AT&T 2WIRE Gateway router, wireless HP desktop, and my 3808 connected via Linksys Powerline AV Network Kit. My music files are wma. I have enabled the "media sharing" option on my pc. When I go to to source select on the 3808 and select net/usb and then select play, I see many options to choose from and the one that I stands out is one that starts off with "ID# 005........." I do notice that this is the same as the my MAC Address under my network info on the 3808. But I try to select "ID#005........." and nothing happens. Is it that my pc is wireless? But I am still able to detect Denon Network Audio and I do allow to share my media to it on the pc. Or am I not doing something right on the 3808. Thanks in advance.



When you select NET/USB as a SOURCE you should see "Internet Radio" "Favorites" a few others and most importantly for what you are trying to do "Media Server". You should be able to select Media Server and see WMP. It sounds like you are on the NET configuration screen.


----------



## BOB HAN

I know this has been asked, but I could not find it this am.


I have a OPPO 83, Moto DVR and Apple TV connected via HDMI. My understanding is that I need to also connect these devices via RCA cables in the Analog audio connectors section in order to play these devices through Zone 2. ( My in-ceiling speakers)


If my Oppo is connected with an HDMI, and also RCA cables in the analog section, is there some setting that I have to do so when I play a DVD in zone one the music signal is coming through HDMI and not the Analog cables.


Thanks Bob Hanson


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16925616
> 
> 
> When you select NET/USB as a SOURCE you should see "Internet Radio" "Favorites" a few others and most importantly for what you are trying to do "Media Server". You should be able to select Media Server and see WMP. It sounds like you are on the NET configuration screen.



When I select NET/USB as my source, I don't see Media Server. How can enable the receiver to see "Media Server"?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/16924219
> 
> 
> After my 3808ci came back from the repair shop, I tried to update the firmware. Unfortunately I messed up and accidentally unplugged a network cable during the firmware update process. It stopped with the following message on the front display:
> 
> 
> SPLD Firm 03min
> 
> Updating Failed.
> 
> 
> I tried the firmware update a few times and it failed in the same spot with the same message. I tried a hard reset of the receiver, and that didn't help. FYI my version is now Main 1.97, Sub 1.09.
> 
> 
> Before I bring this thing back to the shop, any ideas for how I might work around this?
> 
> 
> One annoying thing is that although the receiver seems superficially functional (I can listen to music for a little while), after 30 seconds or so it automatically tries to update again (and fails every time), even after a hard reset. So for all practical purposes this thing is bricked.



I had a similar issue with my first update. This worked for me:


- Unplug the Ethernet cable.

- Turn off the main power.

- Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

- After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

- Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

- Re-connect the Ethernet cable

- After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


----------



## mathgeek97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Featherlite 07* /forum/post/16921673
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I haven't had any questions in a while since buying the denon a couple months ago. I have been enjoying the heck out of it for TV, gaming, and movies, but only today was I able to get it connected to my network via an Ethernet bridge. I am wondering if there is a way now that it is connected, to listed to my itunes songs that I have on my laptop downstairs with the receiver. I searched a little bit, and what I found seems to indicate that I cannot do it, but I kinda find that hard to believe, so I wanted to confirm it with you guys. I would rather not have to buy an appleTV.



I have digital iTunes goodness coming into my 3808, and I like it!

1) add an Apple AirPort Express to your existing wireless network


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16926390
> 
> 
> When I select NET/USB as my source, I don't see Media Server. How can enable the receiver to see "Media Server"?



I had similar problems with the setup. You need to make sure in the WMP 'sharing' is enabled. You also need to make sure that it is open when you turn on your unit.


The biggest issue is with it seeing the Denon AVR. Once the sharing was set you should be ok.


Also, are you on version 11? I believe you have to be on v11.


Give that a try.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fanon* /forum/post/16924398
> 
> 
> Batpig,
> 
> 
> Judging from your postings and excellent setup manual you produced, I guess you know the 3808 inside out. I really would appreciate your views/comments on my "weird problem..." posting on page 522.
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> Fanon



Sorry my friend, I've got nothing.







I'm just some guy on the Internet who understands denon funtionality. I don't even own a 3808 and I'm certainly not an engineer or technician. I'm not sure what you think I'm going to be able to contribute beyond what a team of denon technicians and engineers could.


Good luck! It's definitely a weird one.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/16926031
> 
> 
> I know this has been asked, but I could not find it this am.
> 
> 
> I have a OPPO 83, Moto DVR and Apple TV connected via HDMI. My understanding is that I need to also connect these devices via RCA cables in the Analog audio connectors section in order to play these devices through Zone 2. ( My in-ceiling speakers)
> 
> 
> If my Oppo is connected with an HDMI, and also RCA cables in the analog section, is there some setting that I have to do so when I play a DVD in zone one the music signal is coming through HDMI and not the Analog cables.
> 
> 
> Thanks Bob Hanson



No you don't have to do anything beyond connecting analogs in addition to hdmi for those devices you want to output to zone 2. The avr will automatically take the analog signal for the zone 2 source selected.


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16926789
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue with my first update. This worked for me:
> 
> 
> - Unplug the Ethernet cable.
> 
> - Turn off the main power.
> 
> - Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons
> 
> - After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power
> 
> - Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.
> 
> - Re-connect the Ethernet cable
> 
> - After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.



Thanks Nick, but I tried that and it didn't work for me. Still the same update failure at 3 minutes. I suppose I will have to bring this thing back into the shop to get the firmware updated.


----------



## fritzenheimer

I'm going to look at a 3808 being sold new in box from someone on Craigslist. I'm a bit wary and have read about altered serial numbers.


What is the correct format of a denon serial number for a 3808?


Is there a way to tell if a serial no is legitimate?


The unit has never been registered according to the seller, and I want to be sure I'll be able to update the firmware.


----------



## liquidmetal

Iron Man is one of those discs that tells the denon to compress the dynamic range if I remember correctly. Might only do that when bitstreaming.


Check the parameters and turn it off. Will only show up when playing the disc.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/16897348
> 
> 
> Hey, Great Tip. I didn't pick up on this. Thanks.
> 
> I was able to make Dvd and blu come out about the same level.
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone noticed this. I have a PS3 that sends PCM sound and a Denon 2500BT that bitstreams. I stuck Iron Man to do a comparision on Picture quality (I didn't see anything). But I noticed a difference in sound.
> 
> PS3 sounded better. I thought it should sound similar.
> 
> I spent about a half hour comparing and there is an edge on PS3.
> 
> Scratching my head I looked closer and a big difference is the 3808 is applying the AL24 processing to the PCM signal. It makes a difference.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> Ta.
> 
> Dono


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16928045
> 
> 
> I'm going to look at a 3808 being sold new in box from someone on Craigslist. I'm a bit wary and have read about altered serial numbers.
> 
> 
> What is the correct format of a denon serial number for a 3808?
> 
> 
> Is there a way to tell if a serial no is legitimate?
> 
> 
> The unit has never been registered according to the seller, and I want to be sure I'll be able to update the firmware.



You can see the serial number by holding down the Status and Return keys while powering on from the little power button, then pressing Status to page through the info displayed on the front panel. Doing that, I found that the electronic serial number of my 3808ci was different from the serial number on the back, which I assume is because the board with the serial number was replaced during my repair.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16924048
> 
> 
> In terms of the volume, a receiver with dynamic eq calibarates the volume dial so that "0" is film reference. And modern receivers tend to go with a true logarithmic numerical scale so you can't theink about it in terms like "half way" on the old volume knob. Rather, if you consider 0 to be full refernce volume, then listening at -20dB below reference is actually not extremely loud even though you are at more than half way on the usable range.



If I understand the definition of "reference" correctly as you use it in this context, it sounds like you are saying that if I'm calibrated correctly, I should be watching movies at a volume level of "0". Is that a misinterpretation of the above statement?


Brandon


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16926390
> 
> 
> When I select NET/USB as my source, I don't see Media Server. How can enable the receiver to see "Media Server"?



You don't have to do anything to the reciever beyond configuring your network correctly. The Denon will automatically show you what it sees. Your reponse suggests that you DO see Internet Radio. Does the radio function correctly and can you hear music OK? If not, you have general network issues. If the radio works but you cannot see Media Server, it suggests that your WMP has issues. Check that Library - Media sharing is turned on. You should see a Denon icon in the Media Sharing window. I suspect you do not. That means something is blocking the connection between the Denon and your WMP server. Try turning off UpNP on your router, turn off your anti-viral and anti-spyware software and disable all firewalls temporarily. There are just to many variables in network software and hardware to definitively troubleshoot remotely. There are a zillion posts in here that may make other suggestions.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Does the radio function correctly and can you hear music OK? If not, you have general network issues."


That's not necessarily so. Had no radio with my internet presets/favorites but my network/internet connection was just fine. Either the 3808 had snarfed the stored information for server, etc., for the radio stations or the radio station's information had been changed but since I had it memorized it wasn't updated. So I had no playing of internet radio stations but my network/internet connections were just fine.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16929101
> 
> 
> If I understand the definition of "reference" correctly as you use it in this context, it sounds like you are saying that if I'm calibrated correctly, I should be watching movies at a volume level of "0". Is that a misinterpretation of the above statement?
> 
> 
> Brandon



That level is just a reference level. In every THX certified cinema, for example, the measured sound level would be the same when set to 0, independant of room size etc.

Film studios (ought to) optimize their sound so that at that level the audience hear what they are intended to hear.

In my own home (room size about 19 square metres), hearing at = would be way to loud for me. I usually set to -30dB!

You are not expected to set a specific level at all. On the contrary, Audyssey Dynamic EQ is trying to set us free there by adjusting the frequency response so that we hear the sound as it was intendend even at differing levels.

So: Do as you please and have fun with your Denon


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16929366
> 
> 
> You don't have to do anything to the reciever beyond configuring your network correctly. The Denon will automatically show you what it sees. Your reponse suggests that you DO see Internet Radio. Does the radio function correctly and can you hear music OK? If not, you have general network issues. If the radio works but you cannot see Media Server, it suggests that your WMP has issues. Check that Library - Media sharing is turned on. You should see a Denon icon in the Media Sharing window. I suspect you do not. That means something is blocking the connection between the Denon and your WMP server. Try turning off UpNP on your router, turn off your anti-viral and anti-spyware software and disable all firewalls temporarily. There are just to many variables in network software and hardware to definitively troubleshoot remotely. There are a zillion posts in here that may make other suggestions.



I do see the Denon icon on the Media Sharing window and I have choosen to allow media sharing to it. Also, on the Denon receiver when I choose NET/USB and choose play I see an option that says "ID........" I noticed that this is the same as my Mac address. But when I try to select it nothing happens. What would that option be there for? Well I will try to play with it some more. Any ideas?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16930812
> 
> 
> "ID........" I noticed that this is the same as my Mac address. But when I try to select it nothing happens. What would that option be there for? Well I will try to play with it some more. Any ideas?



Mac address of the Denon or your server?


----------



## SushiBill

Needed to change around ip settings, wireless network id and encryption on my router. Ive been running my 3808 since Sept 07 on a Linksys Wireless Gaming Adapter without issue....even receiving all updates (included the 100.00 update) via this method.


When I made the router changes, I knew I needed to change the WGA's settings as well, which I did and it works fine (tested with another device). However, my 3808 has gone into a funk.


It is stuck in a routine of displaying "connecting, please wait" the accessing the network. This cycle keeps repeating over and over. So, I go into the menu and in Network Settings, Network Setup...I can't access the area where you can change the ip address and dhcp to on and off. Tried 100 times...even reset the microprocessor...no luck.


Even when the WGA is not attached...and the Ethernet cable is unplugged from the back. it keeps trying to access the network. I went into the sources and set the net/usb to ext in so I could play a usb drive....that does not work. It will not play anything from the usb drive because of the conflict going on with the NET side.


Any suggestions?


----------



## lordpuffer

I have a Denon 3808CI. I also have about 4,000 songs in FLAC format in MediaMonkey. The Denon has a USB port and the capability to connect to a network. Does anyone know how I would play my songs in MediaMonkey through my Denon Receiver? Thanks.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordpuffer* /forum/post/16932238
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3808CI. I also have about 4,000 songs in FLAC format in MediaMonkey. The Denon has a USB port and the capability to connect to a network. Does anyone know how I would play my songs in MediaMonkey through my Denon Receiver? Thanks.



- Simply bought a 500GB external HDD and use that. I simply copied over all of my FLAC files and put them in the appropriate folder. Then I can simply play them through the USB port.


----------



## lordpuffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/16932663
> 
> 
> - Simply bought a 500GB external HDD and use that. I simply copied over all of my FLAC files and put them in the appropriate folder. Then I can simply play them through the USB port.



Thanks tokerblue....Can you be more specific as to how I do this using an external hard drive? Would I use any other type of program also (I currently have all of my FLAC files in MediaMonkey, and saved in a folder under "Music")? I am kind of a novice when it comes to this area. I am currently running Vista Home Premium, SP2, x64. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordpuffer* /forum/post/16934089
> 
> 
> Thanks tokerblue....Can you be more specific as to how I do this using an external hard drive? Would I use any other type of program also (I currently have all of my FLAC files in MediaMonkey, and saved in a folder under "Music")? I am kind of a novice when it comes to this area. I am currently running Vista Home Premium, SP2, x64. Thanks for the help.



You cannot directly share your files from MediaMonkey.


You can format the new external HDD and copy your files to it. Then plug it in. Remember that you can only use one of the USB ports. I think the default is the front port. To make changes to the files on the music HDD (edit playlists) you must re-connect the HDD to the computer.


Navigation with the 3808 is pretty slow.


The other method is to either set your computer up as a media server. Many people here are using TVersity and Twonky media. Or you can get a NAS that has built in media sharing.



I'm pretty sure but can someone please confirm that you need to format the drive in FAT not FAT32?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/16932663
> 
> 
> - Simply bought a 500GB external HDD and use that. I simply copied over all of my FLAC files and put them in the appropriate folder. Then I can simply play them through the USB port.



This will work but as rec head says navigation on USB on the Denon is VERY slow. And the bigger your library is the slower it navigates. I hope your files in Media Monkey are organized on your hard drive independent of Media Monkey. I use for example: MUSIC FOLDER/A/Alison Krauss/Album Name. The whole MUSIC FOLDER structure could be copied to a USB drive and the DENON will allow you to navigate through your folders. So once I'm in MUSIC FOLDERS I see 0-9 A B C D.... etc. Your taste may vary. I think it's more elegant to set up a DLNA server. You can then stream music anywhere with Twonky, Tversity, WMP in a pinch, or the new guy is Play On which is really cool if you have a PS3 (which is what I use) or an XBox360 or coming soon a Wii. Play On does not transcode yet so I use Tversity to play FLAC files and PLAY ON for video. But even streamed you will see the directory structure you have on your hard disk [yes I know there are alternates if you are quite computer savvy] and navigation on the Denon is a bit pokey, but tolerable with 10K tracks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16934186
> 
> 
> You cannot directly share your files from MediaMonkey.
> 
> 
> You can format the new external HDD and copy your files to it. Then plug it in. Remember that you can only use one of the USB ports. I think the default is the front port. To make changes to the files on the music HDD (edit playlists) you must re-connect the HDD to the computer.
> 
> 
> Navigation with the 3808 is pretty slow.
> 
> 
> The other method is to either set your computer up as a media server. Many people here are using TVersity and Twonky media. Or you can get a NAS that has built in media sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure but can someone please confirm that you need to format the drive in FAT not FAT32?



FAT32 works


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/16934793
> 
> 
> FAT32 works



Thanks


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bplewis24* /forum/post/16929101
> 
> 
> If I understand the definition of "reference" correctly as you use it in this context, it sounds like you are saying that if I'm calibrated correctly, I should be watching movies at a volume level of "0". Is that a misinterpretation of the above statement?
> 
> 
> Brandon



Brandon,


To expand on what eyespy said, the "reference" level is a specifically defined reference used by the film industry.


Here is what Chris (Audyssey) says about it:



> Quote:
> Reference level is defined as the level used in film mixing. This is a standard used in all film mixing.
> 
> 
> Reference is defined as 85 dB SPL (C-weighted, slow) at the listening position using –20 dBFS (FS= full scale) band limited pink noise (between 500-2000 Hz). Every studio and movie theater is calibrated this way and this provides the capability for 85 + 20 = 105 dB max.



The point of all this is that Dynamic EQ enabled receivers calibrate the volume dial so that, when the volume is at "0", the system should be playing at the exact same volume as that defined reference (in your room, as measured at the 1st measurement point when you ran Audyssey).


However, this is much too loud for most home theatres in small rooms, and most people will watch their HT's at 10 to 30 dB below "reference" volumes. So, because as the volume drops we lose our sense of surround impression and bass impact, few people are actually hearing the soundtrack "as the mixer intended".


But the beauty of Dynamic EQ is that, once the volume is calibrated and it "knows" what the reference is supposed to be, so as the volume drops it adjusts the tonal balance of the system to maintain that "reference" in terms of surround field and bass levels. So, when you are watching a movie at your preferred volume level, you know you aren't losing out on any of the content in the film as it was intended to be heard.


Note that this "reference" is really only precise for film/movie content, and other content (especially music and certain TV shows) is not mixed at a pre-defined reference volume, which is why certain content can sound funny (e.g. bass becomes too boomy) with Dynamic EQ engaged. Music especially can be mixed at all sorts of levels, as anyone who has ever listened to a playlist on "random" can attest to when volume jumps around from song to song.


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16931164
> 
> 
> Mac address of the Denon or your server?



To be honest with you I wouldn't even be able to check to see what my Mac address is on my server. To explain the Mac address that I am talking about a little better, if I go to Network Setup and select Network Info there is a Mac address listed there. That is the same numbers I see when I go to Source Select and select NET/USB then select Play then select Internet Radio, now under the Internet Radio folder there are 9 sub-folders which one of them is titled "ID# ............". That ID# is the same # as the Mac address listed on the Network Info. I know it sounds a little confusing.


Well regardless of that, I think I may have found out why I can't see the files from my media computer on my receiver. Here is my setup again, I have a desktop in my bedroom that is wired to a wireless router, I have my receiver connected to the internet via a Linksys Powerline A/V network kit, and finally I have my music stored on a separate desktop that is connected to the internet wirelessly. Obviously the Linksys Powerline is connected to the router in my bedroom. Now when I select NET/USB and then select Play there is a new folder for me to pick which is the name of my desktop in my bedroom. My issue is that I don't have any music stored on that computer! Somewhere here on this thread I think I read that in order for the receiver to see any computer, that computer has to be connected to the same router that the receiver is connected to. So I believe there is my problem. My media pc is wireless but I really don't want to run a long cable all through my place to connect it to the router in the bedroom. As you can tell I am not at all familiar with networking, but can anybody tell me what I can do to somehow have the receiver "see" my wireless computer. Maybe there is some great software out there that could solve my problem? I thank you guys.


----------



## r8rs4lf

Ok so I posted in the firmware thread about how I have an update available. I know that doing this via a hard wire (ethernet) would be ideal, but my 3808 is located a ways away from my router which is in the garage. I may be able to find a Ethernet cable long enough to reach, but I want to try other methods first.


So I was told it was possible to get the 3808 to recieve a firmware update via wifi? If so, how do I get the 3808 to pick up my network signal?


TIA


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathgeek97* /forum/post/16926972
> 
> 
> I have digital iTunes goodness coming into my 3808, and I like it!
> 
> 1) add an Apple AirPort Express to your existing wireless network


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16938819
> 
> 
> To be honest with you I wouldn't even be able to check to see what my Mac address is on my server. To explain the Mac address that I am talking about a little better, if I go to Network Setup and select Network Info there is a Mac address listed there. That is the same numbers I see when I go to Source Select and select NET/USB then select Play then select Internet Radio, now under the Internet Radio folder there are 9 sub-folders which one of them is titled "ID# ............". That ID# is the same # as the Mac address listed on the Network Info. I know it sounds a little confusing.
> 
> 
> Well regardless of that, I think I may have found out why I can't see the files from my media computer on my receiver. Here is my setup again, I have a desktop in my bedroom that is wired to a wireless router, I have my receiver connected to the internet via a Linksys Powerline A/V network kit, and finally I have my music stored on a separate desktop that is connected to the internet wirelessly. Obviously the Linksys Powerline is connected to the router in my bedroom. Now when I select NET/USB and then select Play there is a new folder for me to pick which is the name of my desktop in my bedroom. My issue is that I don't have any music stored on that computer! Somewhere here on this thread I think I read that in order for the receiver to see any computer, that computer has to be connected to the same router that the receiver is connected to. So I believe there is my problem. My media pc is wireless but I really don't want to run a long cable all through my place to connect it to the router in the bedroom. As you can tell I am not at all familiar with networking, but can anybody tell me what I can do to somehow have the receiver "see" my wireless computer. Maybe there is some great software out there that could solve my problem? I thank you guys.




Are you running 1 subnet - are your IP addresses all something like 192.168.0.X? With the first 3 numbers the same for all devices? If I have your setup correct, you are running WMP on the desktop but the content is on the media server?? That obviously won't work without a bit of work. Is the media server running Windows? You could either, in Windows, on the media server, share (not a WMP share, but a file share) the directory that has your music and in WMP on the desktop, load that shared directory into your library; or run WMP on your media server again loading your content into the WMP library. If you are on one subnet the Denon should see it just fine. The Denon, what ever is running WMP, and your media server need to be "connected" to the router but that could be wired or wireless. I haven't tested this but it ought to work.


----------



## lordpuffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16934444
> 
> 
> This will work but as rec head says navigation on USB on the Denon is VERY slow. And the bigger your library is the slower it navigates. I hope your files in Media Monkey are organized on your hard drive independent of Media Monkey. I use for example: MUSIC FOLDER/A/Alison Krauss/Album Name. The whole MUSIC FOLDER structure could be copied to a USB drive and the DENON will allow you to navigate through your folders. So once I'm in MUSIC FOLDERS I see 0-9 A B C D.... etc. Your taste may vary. I think it's more elegant to set up a DLNA server. You can then stream music anywhere with Twonky, Tversity, WMP in a pinch, or the new guy is Play On which is really cool if you have a PS3 (which is what I use) or an XBox360 or coming soon a Wii. Play On does not transcode yet so I use Tversity to play FLAC files and PLAY ON for video. But even streamed you will see the directory structure you have on your hard disk [yes I know there are alternates if you are quite computer savvy] and navigation on the Denon is a bit pokey, but tolerable with 10K tracks.



Thanks....If I use Tversity, would I do it from USB to USB or from the Ethernet port on the 3808 to an Ethernet port on my Router?


----------



## Atalla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukescotts* /forum/post/16099943
> 
> 
> I use a URC universal remote with a base station. I've got that connected to my 3808 via the rear input jack. Ever since I did the upgrade a few months ago for the audyssey stuff, the receiver's responsiveness to the remote has gone way down and lately it's gotten unusable.
> 
> 
> I finally gave up today and stuck an IR bug on the front of the 3808, but I'm not really happy about that solution. The IR jack us SUPPOSED to be the more reliable method. Plus, I just don't like the aesthetics of having an IR bug on the front and you've got to worry about it getting knocked off.
> 
> 
> Any idea what might be the problem? After I did the firmware update necessary for the upgrade, I noticed that there was no longer an option in the menus that there used to be regarding the remote. There used to be something in there about enabling the two way remote. Turning that on dramatically improved the responsiveness of the IR jack. There's now a different menu option for the RS-232 port with a reference to the "two-way remote" but that doesn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> 
> I'd definitely appreciate any ideas. I tried searching the thread but couldn't find anything and it's gotten way too big too browse.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Has anybody seen this problem other than dukescotts? I finally did the firmware upgrade and am having precisely the same problem, also with a URC base station. It actually seems that the problem is most localized to the volume controls. I don't have any issues with responsiveness when navigating the menu system via the URC remote, but volume up/down and mute are almost non-functioning. Also had to use a flasher to solve the problem. Would love to hear that somebody knows how to solve this issue.


Atalla


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordpuffer* /forum/post/16941423
> 
> 
> Thanks....If I use Tversity, would I do it from USB to USB or from the Ethernet port on the 3808 to an Ethernet port on my Router?



Tversity runs as a service on your PC and streams content to your Denon via ethernet.


----------



## Mikey7614




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mekka4* /forum/post/16922517
> 
> 
> Do keep us updated please



I've changed the place of the receiver and placed it a little farther from my Plasma. For the last couple of days everything is ok. Thanks


----------



## adwade

While I have perused & searched much of this thread I have not read it all, so forgive me if this is stated somewhere within it's many pages.


Background...

I have a pair of Emerald Physics (emeraldphysics.com) CS-2 Loudspeakers that are meant to be driven through a Behringer DCX2496 Digital Crossover.


My Behringer DCX unit has failed







, so in the meantime I removed the speakers from my outboard amp (Emotiva UPA-7) and decided to Bi-Amp the speakers using a Denon 3808CI.










My question is: *Does the Denon 3808CI utilize a Digital Crossover to split the signal in order to drive Bi-Amp'd Speakers?*


If so, I have to wonder about the differences from using the Behringer DCX unit to split the signals (Lo/Hi) to the front speakers -or- just using the Denon instead?? The speakers sound fine when driven by the Denon in this way, after running the Audyssey setup on them.


In short, I guess I'm wondering if the speakers sound alright being driven by the Denon unit in this manner, is there a real need/advantage of the (low quality) Behringer DCX unit?










P.S. GREAT Thread btw, I've learned more about the Denon here than anywhere else!


----------



## batpig

no, receiver "bi-amping" simply duplicates the exact same signal via both channels, there is no digital crossover between them.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16941246
> 
> 
> Ok so I posted in the firmware thread about how I have an update available. I know that doing this via a hard wire (ethernet) would be ideal, but my 3808 is located a ways away from my router which is in the garage. I may be able to find a Ethernet cable long enough to reach, but I want to try other methods first.
> 
> 
> So I was told it was possible to get the 3808 to recieve a firmware update via wifi? If so, how do I get the 3808 to pick up my network signal?
> 
> 
> TIA



Just unplug the 3808, bring it to the garage, plug it in, hard-wire it to your router and update.


----------



## r8rs4lf

Yes I could unplug it and take it to the garage, but I'm trying to stay away from that. I would rather find a long Ethernet wire instead.


I'm more interested in trying to get this to update with a wireless connection, if it's possible.


Anyone know how I can accomplish this?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16944106
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I can accomplish this?



You'll need a WiFi adapter with an *ethernet* interface. USB is a no go.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adwade* /forum/post/16943504
> 
> 
> 
> Background...
> 
> I have a pair of Emerald Physics (emeraldphysics.com) CS-2 Loudspeakers that are meant to be driven through a Behringer DCX2496 Digital Crossover.
> 
> 
> ..........
> 
> 
> In short, I guess I'm wondering if the speakers sound alright being driven by the Denon unit in this manner, is there a real need/advantage of the (low quality) Behringer DCX unit?



Your digital crossover is designed to drive the two sections of your CS-2's through a bi-amp setup, right? That would mean there is no crossover within the speakers themselves; just a woofer driven by one amp and a tweeter driven by the other amp.


Connecting that speaker to the Denon via bi-amping effectively uses the natural roll-off of the woofer and the natural roll-off of the tweeter as the crossover. Since the Denon does not do any crossover for you, the result is probably not a great blend between the woofer and tweeter. You probably have a significant "hump" in the region where the two drivers overlap. The good news is that it's only about 6 db (where both drivers are still flat).


The better yet news is that if you run the Audyssey setup, it will smooth out that extra SPL where the two drivers overlap. It has plenty of range to do that so long as your room doesn't also give you some boost in that region that also must be tamed. The bottom line is that Audyssey setup is probably quite effective at providing what is not a crossover as such, but effectively accomplishes the same result. It might even do a better job of blending the two drivers than an actual crossover. You will have blending over a much wider frequency range than a crossover provides, but that's not a bad thing.


I think with the 3808 you can see the gain portion of the resulting EQ filter. You could look at it to be sure it is not maxed at -10 or + 10 db around the intended crossover frequency and so was able to flatten the hump in the overlap region of the two drivers. Again, unless you have significant room issues in that region, it probably has done a very good job.


[Update ....] I just conferred with my son who knows more about this than I do. He worried about whether the tweeter in the speakers has the usual partial crossover that speakers made to be bi-amped have. I.e., when you bi-amp speakers, you are sending the whole 20Hz-20kHz range to both drivers. In that mode you are still using a crossover, but it's more like a high-pass filter on the tweeter and a low-pass filter on the woofer. The result is that you are not sending the low frequencies to the tweeter and don't have to worry about melting it. In your case where the speakers are designed to be coupled with the upstream crossover (ahead of the two amps), one worries about whether there is there something in the speaker to protect the tweeters from trying to reproduce 50 Hz? Of course, they wouldn't produce it, but their voice coils would carry some current depending on their impedance at 50 Hz regardless. Since you've tried this, and it is working, there is surely at least a capacitor in series with the tweeters to protect them. Including a capacitor to protect against somebody forgetting to put the Behringer in the circuit only makes sense. I'd say if it's working, you are in good shape.


Harrison


----------



## TheMoose

Is anyone running an Apple computer to network the 3808ci?

I'm going to sell my 3808 to my brother in law (possibly to replace it with a 4810) & he's kind of the black sheep, he's a cop, I'm a Firefighter, I'm a PC & he's a Mac!


I just want to make sure there will be no problems networking, doing firmware updates streaming music using internet radio using the on line interface, etc when using a Mac.


----------



## adwade




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hclarkx* /forum/post/16944353
> 
> 
> Your digital crossover is designed to drive the two sections of your CS-2's through a bi-amp setup, right? That would mean there is no crossover within the speakers themselves; just a woofer driven by one amp and a tweeter driven by the other amp.



Correct.



> Quote:
> The bottom line is that Audyssey setup is probably quite effective at providing what is not a crossover as such, but effectively accomplishes the same result.



This was my inkling after hearing them Bi-Amp'd via the Denon over the past month or so.



> Quote:
> I think with the 3808 you can see the gain portion of the resulting EQ filter. You could look at it to be sure it is not maxed at -10 or + 10 db around the intended crossover frequency and so was able to flatten the hump in the overlap region of the two drivers. Again, unless you have significant room issues in that region, it probably has done a very good job.



I will check this tonight when I get home, but I suspect you are spot-on with your analysis here.



> Quote:
> [*Update ....*]In your case where the speakers are designed to be coupled with the upstream crossover (ahead of the two amps), one worries about whether there is there something in the speaker to protect the tweeters from trying to reproduce 50 Hz? Of course, they wouldn't produce it, but their voice coils would carry some current depending on their impedance at 50 Hz regardless. Since you've tried this, and it is working, there is surely at least a capacitor in series with the tweeters to protect them. Including a capacitor to protect against somebody forgetting to put the Behringer in the circuit only makes sense. I'd say if it's working, you are in good shape.



Will check this as well, as I can't recall what was on the back of the horns when I wired them in.

*Many Thanxx* Harrison (and you too BatPig) for enlightening me on these various issues.

Cheers, A.D.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16944106
> 
> 
> Yes I could unplug it and take it to the garage, but I'm trying to stay away from that. I would rather find a long Ethernet wire instead.
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in trying to get this to update with a wireless connection, if it's possible.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I can accomplish this?



You will have to use something similar to a wireless gaming adapter. I use this: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...9476643&sr=8-1 


Not sold anymore, that is why used ones are so expensive. It is a coveted item.


There are also these: http://www.dlink.com/products/category/?cid=14 


And this: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WGA600N 


And this: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Ente...WNHDEB111.aspx 


And this: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Powe.../MCAB1001.aspx 



I prefer an adapter that allows as many items to be connected as possible. My Buffalo adapter allows up to four devices to be connected. Gaming adapters usually only allow one.


I tried the wireless route for updating and quickly switched to hard-wiring it for the updates. You should only have to update the firmware once, since there has not been a new one is quite some time (maybe that is because I never got the feature pack upgrade).


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16946470
> 
> 
> You will have to use something similar to a wireless gaming adapter. I use this: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...9476643&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Not sold anymore, that is why used ones are so expensive. It is a coveted item.
> 
> 
> There are also these: http://www.dlink.com/products/category/?cid=14
> 
> 
> And this: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WGA600N
> 
> 
> And this: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Ente...WNHDEB111.aspx
> 
> 
> And this: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Powe.../MCAB1001.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer an adapter that allows as many items to be connected as possible. My Buffalo adapter allows up to four devices to be connected. Gaming adapters usually only allow one.
> 
> 
> I tried the wireless route for updating and quickly switched to hard-wiring it for the updates. You should only have to update the firmware once, since there has not been a new one is quite some time (maybe that is because I never got the feature pack upgrade).




I did a search in this thread this morning and saw a couple of your post regarding what you have done. I'm now starting to see the picture of what has to be done to go wireless.


I did take a measurment of the distance from the receiver to the router and came up with about 45'. I then went to a few websites to see how much the cables are and they were pretty inexpensive. On ebay I saw a 100' cable for around $16.00.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16946470
> 
> 
> I tried the wireless route for updating and quickly switched to hard-wiring it for the updates.



With that bridge, is that still considered "hard wired?" I mean the receiver is hard wired to the bridge, but the signal is still being sent via wireless correct?



How hard are these bridges to get up and running? Is it a plug and play thing or do I need to go into my router and play with settings? Reason why I'm asking is because when I set up my router a long, long time ago, I didn't keep a log of my password anywhere. It has been working flawlessy since so I never had a reason to go into it. I know I can reset it to factory settings, but like I said, I never saw the need.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16944106
> 
> 
> Yes I could unplug it and take it to the garage, but I'm trying to stay away from that. I would rather find a long Ethernet wire instead.
> 
> 
> I'm more interested in trying to get this to update with a wireless connection, if it's possible.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how I can accomplish this?



From one of our sponsors...


100Ft Cat5 cable for about $8

http://www.monoprice.com/products/se...rd=100FT+Cat5e 


If you are looking wireless, it looks like you can use an Apple Airport Express, although I have not done this part.

-This will also allow you to stream from iTunes, and remote control with itouch or iphone.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16946915
> 
> 
> I did take a measurment of the distance from the receiver to the router and came up with about 45'. I then went to a few websites to see how much the cables are and they were pretty inexpensive. On ebay I saw a 100' cable for around $16.00.
> 
> 
> With that bridge, is that still considered "hard wired?" I mean the receiver is hard wired to the bridge, but the signal is still being sent via wireless correct?
> 
> 
> How hard are these bridges to get up and running? Is it a plug and play thing or do I need to go into my router and play with settings? Reason why I'm asking is because when I set up my router a long, long time ago, I didn't keep a log of my password anywhere. It has been working flawlessy since so I never had a reason to go into it. I know I can reset it to factory settings, but like I said, I never saw the need.



With a bridge in the middle you would have a wireless not wired connection to the Denon. I use a 50 ft CAT 6 cable for updates/upgrades. I use a DAP1522 bridge which is 802.11n capable and it does a stable 104 Mb/sec; does video (Netflix) just fine. In my experience configuring a bridge has not been plug and play (and it SHOULD be) but requires some hands on. Your router and the bridge have to be using the same kind of encryption (WEP, WPA, WPA2) and have the same key etc. Sometimes, at least with Dlink, the autoconfig stuff works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## jqwhite79

I have a quick question.

I just recently purchased a 3808 and I am using just two Aperion 5B's right now because I am waiting on the rest of the set up to arrive. Now since I am playing everything in 2 channel stereo I am getting different volume levels among the sources.

For example my HTPC and the DVD player has a pretty loud volume yet when I switch to my cable box (verizon) it is significatly quieter. Is this normal?


Other info

all sources are hooked up via hdmi. Cable box volume is set to fixed.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jqwhite79* /forum/post/16947625
> 
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> I just recently purchased a 3808 and I am using just two Aperion 5B's right now because I am waiting on the rest of the set up to arrive. Now since I am playing everything in 2 channel stereo I am getting different volume levels among the sources.
> 
> For example my HTPC and the DVD player has a pretty loud volume yet when I switch to my cable box (verizon) it is significatly quieter. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> Other info
> 
> all sources are hooked up via hdmi. Cable box volume is set to fixed.



Different sources often deliver different levels. It depends on the chosen DVD as well as on the verizon's set normalization level and so on. You can adjust input level for each source (analog or digital) inependently on your Denon to avoid too big differences.

The easiest way is via web-interface. Enjoy!


----------



## jqwhite79

Eyespy39 Thanks!

I will do that because right now its a pretty big difference.


----------



## lordpuffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16941907
> 
> 
> Tversity runs as a service on your PC and streams content to your Denon via ethernet.



Thanks for all of the help....Can you tell me what I would set the 3808 on to play my songs with Tversity?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lordpuffer* /forum/post/16949306
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the help....Can you tell me what I would set the 3808 on to play my songs with Tversity?



After TVersity is up and running (and all your networking is functioning properly) you simply go to NET/USB and select the name of the server.


Just to be clear - you cannot control the 3808 via TVersity, you must still use your remote, the web interface or command3808.


----------



## lordpuffer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16950270
> 
> 
> After TVersity is up and running (and all your networking is functioning properly) you simply go to NET/USB and select the name of the server.
> 
> 
> Just to be clear - you cannot control the 3808 via TVersity, you must still use your remote, the web interface or command3808.



Thanks.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16946915
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread this morning and saw a couple of your post regarding what you have done. I'm now starting to see the picture of what has to be done to go wireless.
> 
> 
> I did take a measurment of the distance from the receiver to the router and came up with about 45'. I then went to a few websites to see how much the cables are and they were pretty inexpensive. On ebay I saw a 100' cable for around $16.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that bridge, is that still considered "hard wired?" I mean the receiver is hard wired to the bridge, but the signal is still being sent via wireless correct?
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are these bridges to get up and running? Is it a plug and play thing or do I need to go into my router and play with settings? Reason why I'm asking is because when I set up my router a long, long time ago, I didn't keep a log of my password anywhere. It has been working flawlessy since so I never had a reason to go into it. I know I can reset it to factory settings, but like I said, I never saw the need.



One of the reasons I recommend the Buffalo Wireless converter is because of its ease of set up. However, I have not tried it with every wireless router in existence, but if you router supports AOSS then you are gold. AOSS sends all necessary info (encryption key, etc.) to the bridge with the touch of a button.


Personally, I have used several differents brands of routers and gaming adapters. I have got them all to work, but my favorite is the Buffalo brand stuff. It was the easiest to set up, rarely needs power-cycled, and has a strong consistent signal.


That being said, wired is always better so I did recently switch all my networking gear around so only my desktop and laptop are wireless (wanted my Xbox 360 to be hard-wired).


It sounds like the cheapest (and easiest) route is to purchase a long cat5 cable for your update(s).


----------



## Aetali

I upgraded the firmware in my 3808 about 3 months ago, and was quite impressed with how much more clarity there was to the sound and the better sound stage that my speakers provided.

I have Def Tech 2001 Front Mains, 2002 center, BPX Surrounds and Pro Monitor 1000 for the rear.

Yesterday I finally added my PB13-Ultra sub from SVS. I proceeded to re-calibrate everything with Audyssey using a full 8 sitting positions.

My system now seems much louder overall. The sound I was receiving before this calibration at ~-20db I am no getting at ~-35db, anyone else experianced this? It all sounds awesome, but just wonder if something got messed up.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16953658
> 
> 
> It sounds like the cheapest (and easiest) route is to purchase a long cat5 cable for your update(s).



Ya, I think so as well. Gathering information whether I use it or not is a good thing. If I had a few other things to plug into a bridge, maybe I would go that route.



I do have another question. Currently I don't have a dedicated sub since I have three powered subs with the (2) Def-Tec supertowers 7002 and a C/L/R 2300 center If/when I do get a dedicated sub, is it possible to still keep the front speakers as "large?" I thought I read somewhere that when a sub is connected, the fronts will go to "small."


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16921419
> 
> 
> Anyone????
> 
> 
> I can't seem to get any of the surround modes except:
> 
> 
> Standard
> 
> 7 Ch Stereo
> 
> Wide screen
> 
> super stadium
> 
> rock arena
> 
> jazz club
> 
> classic concert
> 
> mono movie
> 
> video game
> 
> matrix
> 
> virtual
> 
> stereo
> 
> direct
> 
> 
> Is there a reason for this? Maybe I'm doing something wrong or something is incorrect on my 3808.
> 
> 
> Need help!




I had exactly the same problem with my surround back spkr. not playing; I had to go into the internet interface and log int my Denon on the internet and then there is a check box in the Surround Parameters section which when checked will enable the back surround speakers. I could not find a way to go into just the receiver alone as the selection mentioned in the manual was not there in the current firmware. Once you have checked this checkbox and saved this change in your computer, you will see the on the display of the receiver the input of 5.1 and the output of either 6.1 or 7.1 ( or in your case 6 or 7) boxes representing the active speakers. You will also have the choice of Dolby PLIIX music, cinema, or game under the standard setting in the menu. It took me a long time to figure out this since the menus in the receiver do not exactly match those shown in the manual. The internet interface was the only place I could find to activate the rear speakers since the amp assign setting alone did not do the trick; of course, it must also be set to 7 channels so that the rear amps are available for the back surround speakers and not being used for zone 2 or zone 3 duty.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16954869
> 
> 
> Ya, I think so as well. Gathering information whether I use it or not is a good thing. If I had a few other things to plug into a bridge, maybe I would go that route.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have another question. Currently I don't have a dedicated sub since I have three powered subs with the (2) Def-Tec supertowers 7002 and a C/L/R 2300 center If/when I do get a dedicated sub, is it possible to still keep the front speakers as "large?" I thought I read somewhere that when a sub is connected, the fronts will go to "small."



I have a setup very simliar to yours with 7002 Def Tech's in the front and 7004's in the rear, so I have 4 subwoofers, in effect. I actually tried using a game adapter as a wireless bridge to stream internet radio and also to view pictures and listen to music on my networked computer. I was not happy with this setup at all for a number of reasons, including the fact that it was not very stable and that I could not use WPA encryption any longer as the adapter did not support anything but WEP which is not nearly as secure. Finally, Denon specifically recommends against using any sort of wireless connection for firmware updates! Fortunately, I was able to switch my router around so that my receiver and blu ray player are now on a wired connection and it all works much better. Also, my firmware update went without a hitch using the wired connection. I will sell you my DLink adapter cheap, but I don't really recommend it. Perhaps the Buffalo adapter works better as suggested by the other respondent, but my eperience was that is was more trouble than it was worth. Regardless, I would strongly recommend using a long cable for your firmware update.

Good luck!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16954869
> 
> 
> Ya, I think so as well. Gathering information whether I use it or not is a good thing. If I had a few other things to plug into a bridge, maybe I would go that route.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have another question. Currently I don't have a dedicated sub since I have three powered subs with the (2) Def-Tec supertowers 7002 and a C/L/R 2300 center If/when I do get a dedicated sub, is it possible to still keep the front speakers as "large?" I thought I read somewhere that when a sub is connected, the fronts will go to "small."



You can keep the speakers as LARGE


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16954869
> 
> 
> 
> I do have another question. Currently I don't have a dedicated sub since I have three powered subs with the (2) Def-Tec supertowers 7002 and a C/L/R 2300 center If/when I do get a dedicated sub, is it possible to still keep the front speakers as "large?" I thought I read somewhere that when a sub is connected, the fronts will go to "small."



Sure although there are many good reasons you don't want to.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/16955985
> 
> 
> I have a setup very simliar to yours with 7002 Def Tech's in the front and 7004's in the rear, so I have 4 subwoofers, in effect. I actually tried using a game adapter as a wireless bridge to stream internet radio and also to view pictures and listen to music on my networked computer. I was not happy with this setup at all for a number of reasons, including the fact that it was not very stable and that I could not use WPA encryption any longer as the adapter did not support anything but WEP which is not nearly as secure. Finally, Denon specifically recommends against using any sort of wireless connection for firmware updates! Fortunately, I was able to switch my router around so that my receiver and blu ray player are now on a wired connection and it all works much better. Also, my firmware update went without a hitch using the wired connection. I will sell you my DLink adapter cheap, but I don't really recommend it. Perhaps the Buffalo adapter works better as suggested by the other respondent, but my eperience was that is was more trouble than it was worth. Regardless, I would strongly recommend using a long cable for your firmware update.
> 
> Good luck!



I'm just going to purchase a long ethernet cable. Seems like the easiest and safest way to do the update. Thanks for reporting your experience.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/16956070
> 
> 
> You can keep the speakers as LARGE



Thanks, I guess I read wrong.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/16956146
> 
> 
> Sure although there are many good reasons you don't want to.



I hear ya. I'm still sampling my set up with different BD to see if I need one.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/16919591
> 
> 
> I'm using a Harmony 890 with 2 Zones.
> 
> 
> Within the Harmony, you will need to create a new Device (AV Receiver-Zone2), and make sure it is using the Zone 2 functions.
> 
> 
> I then created a new activity (Music on Deck).
> 
> -Under Turn off unused devices, make sure to select Leave ON.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16920530
> 
> 
> As JayMan noted, the two zones will generally operate as separate "devices" in the Harmony software.
> 
> 
> when you add an AVR with multizone capabilities to your Harmony profile, it asks how many "rooms" you will be using it in. At that point you can specify two zones and name them (e.g. "living room" and "patio") and they will appear in your profile as "Denon AVR - living room" and "Denon AVR - patio" or something like that. you can rename them of course to whatever you want.



Thanks to both of you.









The Harmony should be arriving today or tomorrow - my first.

BatPig, if I call Harmony tech support, and ask them to copy your profile, that is for 1 device, correct? Hard to know without the software in front of me. I downloaded the .pdf documentation - pretty sketchy, at best.


----------



## batpig

yes, the only thing you would get from "batpigworld" is the Denon AVR device profile. You could also just enter "AVR 3808CI" as your device and ask to copy a few extra commands that are missing... either way.


----------



## 1fastz28

any reason why i can't get my zone 2 speakers to work, i have the amp set for zone 2 and the speakers are plugged into the surr back/amp assign ports, i have the input mode setup for auto and the speaker volume is between -20 and -25


----------



## batpig

what source are you trying to use? Zone 2 only works with analog audio or 2.0 PCM via S/PDIF (see pg 71 of the manual, notes on the bottom right). no HDMI audio or multichannel digital audio will output to Zone 2.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16946915
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread this morning and saw a couple of your post regarding what you have done. I'm now starting to see the picture of what has to be done to go wireless.
> 
> 
> I did take a measurment of the distance from the receiver to the router and came up with about 45'. I then went to a few websites to see how much the cables are and they were pretty inexpensive. On ebay I saw a 100' cable for around $16.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that bridge, is that still considered "hard wired?" I mean the receiver is hard wired to the bridge, but the signal is still being sent via wireless correct?
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are these bridges to get up and running? Is it a plug and play thing or do I need to go into my router and play with settings? Reason why I'm asking is because when I set up my router a long, long time ago, I didn't keep a log of my password anywhere. It has been working flawlessy since so I never had a reason to go into it. I know I can reset it to factory settings, but like I said, I never saw the need.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16953658
> 
> 
> It sounds like the cheapest (and easiest) route is to purchase a long cat5 cable for your update(s).



And safest to use a hard wired connection for firmware updates.


----------



## 1fastz28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16956489
> 
> 
> what source are you trying to use? Zone 2 only works with analog audio or 2.0 PCM via S/PDIF (see pg 71 of the manual, notes on the bottom right). no HDMI audio or multichannel digital audio will output to Zone 2.



that was it, i was using HDMI, i hooked up an optical cable and it worked, i spent like 3 hours running speaker wire, the last thing i expected to give me headache was the receiver


----------



## fritzenheimer

I've tried to search the thread for some information on this topic, but the threads too big.


I just replaced my 3801 with a 3808 and am trying to figure out what the best settings are for video with my video sources.


I have an XBR6 Sony TV and a PS3 as my DVD player, and have Comcast Motorola 3416 cable box. I've been happy with the TV and the PS3 in how they upscale.


My question is what settings I should use. Should I turn off the i/p scaler completely? Or would you recommend another setting? Also, I read somewhere to set VIDEO COVERT to off as well. Should I do this for the TV, PS3, and the Cable box?


Thanks for any help.


Very happy with the upgrade so far.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16957447
> 
> 
> I have an XBR6 Sony TV and a PS3 as my DVD player, and have Comcast Motorola 3416 cable box. I've been happy with the TV and the PS3 in how they upscale.
> 
> 
> My question is what settings I should use. Should I turn off the i/p scaler completely? Or would you recommend another setting? Also, I read somewhere to set VIDEO COVERT to off as well. Should I do this for the TV, PS3, and the Cable box?



- The only time I use the scaler is with my Marantz universal player. The Denon did better with test patterns, but I can't really notice a difference in motion. The other devices I have are HD, so I don't really want any other processing.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16946470
> 
> 
> You will have to use something similar to a wireless gaming adapter. I use this: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...9476643&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Not sold anymore, that is why used ones are so expensive. It is a coveted item.
> 
> 
> There are also these: http://www.dlink.com/products/category/?cid=14
> 
> 
> And this: http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/WGA600N
> 
> 
> And this: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Ente...WNHDEB111.aspx
> 
> 
> And this: http://www.netgear.com/Products/Powe.../MCAB1001.aspx



Nickff, any idea if I could use these with my wireless g router (the adapters all seem to be draft n). I'm wondering if I'm going to need to replace my router if I want to use a wireless adapter.


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/16941357
> 
> 
> Are you running 1 subnet - are your IP addresses all something like 192.168.0.X? With the first 3 numbers the same for all devices? If I have your setup correct, you are running WMP on the desktop but the content is on the media server?? That obviously won't work without a bit of work. Is the media server running Windows? You could either, in Windows, on the media server, share (not a WMP share, but a file share) the directory that has your music and in WMP on the desktop, load that shared directory into your library; or run WMP on your media server again loading your content into the WMP library. If you are on one subnet the Denon should see it just fine. The Denon, what ever is running WMP, and your media server need to be "connected" to the router but that could be wired or wireless. I haven't tested this but it ought to work.



dloose, thanks for all your help. It really took me a few days but I was able to finally get my music to show up on my 3808. I don't know if many others had the same problem I had setting up a home network but it was a nightmare for me. I am running a Windows XP desktop and a Windows Vista desktop. After a few nights of neverending internet searches and problem solving I found out what my issue was. I had to download a LLTD Responder package for the Windows XP desktop. Well anyways, thanks for reading.


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16946915
> 
> 
> I did a search in this thread this morning and saw a couple of your post regarding what you have done. I'm now starting to see the picture of what has to be done to go wireless.
> 
> 
> I did take a measurment of the distance from the receiver to the router and came up with about 45'. I then went to a few websites to see how much the cables are and they were pretty inexpensive. On ebay I saw a 100' cable for around $16.00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that bridge, is that still considered "hard wired?" I mean the receiver is hard wired to the bridge, but the signal is still being sent via wireless correct?
> 
> 
> 
> How hard are these bridges to get up and running? Is it a plug and play thing or do I need to go into my router and play with settings? Reason why I'm asking is because when I set up my router a long, long time ago, I didn't keep a log of my password anywhere. It has been working flawlessy since so I never had a reason to go into it. I know I can reset it to factory settings, but like I said, I never saw the need.



I recently purchased this item to run the update on the 3808 receiver and it worked perfect for me.

http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/PLK300 


I don't know much about the specs or settings on this product, maybe there are other people here that know more about it than I do. What I do know is that it was truly a plug and play setup. Connect one adapter to the router with a ethernet cable and then plug the power cord directly to an outlet. The second adapter has four ports on it where you can connect your receiver plus other a/v components, and also connect the power cord to an outlet. The network will then run through your power lines in your home. It wasn't that cheap but I have seen other similiar products that are more expensive. Hope this helps.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16958229
> 
> 
> I recently purchased this item to run the update on the 3808 receiver and it worked perfect for me.
> 
> http://www.linksysbycisco.com/US/en/products/PLK300
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the specs or settings on this product, maybe there are other people here that know more about it than I do. What I do know is that it was truly a plug and play setup. Connect one adapter to the router with a ethernet cable and then plug the power cord directly to an outlet. The second adapter has four ports on it where you can connect your receiver plus other a/v components, and also connect the power cord to an outlet. The network will then run through your power lines in your home. It wasn't that cheap but I have seen other similiar products that are more expensive. Hope this helps.



Thanks for that! It really doesn't make sense for me to try this wireless route right now. All I have to hook up is the 3808. My PS3 has WiFi so the only thing that would be plugged in is the receiver and for 100' of cable at $9.00, it seems like a no brainer.


I do have a question though. What about if the network is encrypted? Would I have to enter the password to get this system on the network?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/16957967
> 
> 
> Nickff, any idea if I could use these with my wireless g router (the adapters all seem to be draft n). I'm wondering if I'm going to need to replace my router if I want to use a wireless adapter.



The linksys is backwards compatible with g. The Netgear WNHDEB111 is a and n I believe. The other Netgear isn't wireless, it uses rg6 lines that are most likely already run through your house. The Dlink wireless bridge accepts g also. That one is similar to my Buffalo wireless converter and would be the one I would try if I couldn't find the Buffalo bridge.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rimirele* /forum/post/16958116
> 
> 
> I am running a Windows XP desktop and a Windows Vista desktop. After a few nights of neverending internet searches and problem solving I found out what my issue was. I had to download a LLTD Responder package for the Windows XP desktop. Well anyways, thanks for reading.



That's an interesting finding. LLTD is part of the standard Vista distribution but is not part of XP even in SP3. Clearly these mixed topologies will be difficult and something to be wary of.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16958958
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. What about if the network is encrypted? Would I have to enter the password to get this system on the network?



- If you are using a Cat5 cable, you should not need a password to connect. But it depends on how your router is set up.


----------



## audiomax

My zone 2 used to work fine, driving patio speakers. Now I can't get anything, and the zone 2 source seems to be stuck at net/usb. Using the 2nd remote, clicking any of the other source buttons does nothing - can't even access simple analog sources such as my CD player.


Also - the network radio stuff doesn't come in - it used to. So net/usb gets nothing but silence, & I can't select any other input for zone 2.


Any ideas?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiomax* /forum/post/16963478
> 
> 
> My zone 2 used to work fine, driving patio speakers. Now I can't get anything, and the zone 2 source seems to be stuck at net/usb. Using the 2nd remote, clicking any of the other source buttons does nothing - can't even access simple analog sources such as my CD player.
> 
> 
> Also - the network radio stuff doesn't come in - it used to. So net/usb gets nothing but silence, & I can't select any other input for zone 2.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



First try turning it off with the small button and then try. If that doesn't work you should save your configuration to your pc and then do a hard reset.


----------



## rimirele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf* /forum/post/16958958
> 
> 
> Thanks for that! It really doesn't make sense for me to try this wireless route right now. All I have to hook up is the 3808. My PS3 has WiFi so the only thing that would be plugged in is the receiver and for 100' of cable at $9.00, it seems like a no brainer.
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. What about if the network is encrypted? Would I have to enter the password to get this system on the network?



No, I didn't have to. Pretty easy setup.


----------



## audiomax

Been a while since I've done this stuff. If I do a hard reset, do I lose all my settings, such as input assignments and speaker EQ setup? Tried connecting to my PC, but get link broken message when I type in the Denon's IP address. Denon is connected via linksys game adapter to wireless linksys router. All that used to work - now something's amiss.


If I can get Denon connected to PC, can I then save the settings? Can I then reinstate those settings after reboot?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiomax* /forum/post/16966116
> 
> 
> Been a while since I've done this stuff. If I do a hard reset, do I lose all my settings, such as input assignments and speaker EQ setup? Tried connecting to my PC, but get link broken message when I type in the Denon's IP address. Denon is connected via linksys game adapter to wireless linksys router. All that used to work - now something's amiss.
> 
> 
> If I can get Denon connected to PC, can I then save the settings? Can I then reinstate those settings after reboot?



You don't lose any essential settings. Especially what you mentioned remains unaltered.

You can save your settings via the web interface, but be patient, it can take a few MINUTES to complete the process. You can restore from that saved settings afterwards.

I'd suggest a wired connection at least for checking anyway. Maybe the problem originates from your wireless part of the route.

BTW.: if you did anything with the wiring at all: Could it be you plugged the linksys adapter into the DenonLink port instead of the ethernet port on your Denon. Both ports are RJ45-sockets and therefor easily mixed up…

Good luck!


----------



## kechulater

I have a Delphi XM Tuner with a Home Dock which allows me to connect to any home receiver via analog connections. Can I connect my Delphi to an XM Mini-Tuner home dock to connect to my 3808 XM input? Or do I have to pay for another subscription and buy XM Mini-Tuner and the home dock? Thanks in advance.


----------



## audiomax

Using wired connection to Linksys router allowed me to save config. Then I did hard reset, which solved my zone 2 source access problems. Now I'm able to access all analog sources in zone 2. Made some other changes, and saved new config file.


While connected, I updated the firmware (to 1.97). The network music access works great with the wired connection - doesn't work at all with wireless gaming adapter. Need to do some more fiddling with the network. Would upgrading to wireless N improve the performance?


----------



## fritzenheimer

I have my Motorola 3416 Cable Box/DVR hooked up to the 3808 with an HDMI cable to input 3 and an HDMI cable from the monitor out HDMI port to my TV.


I would like to be able to watch VIDEO while I'm listening to Internet Radio but I understand the problem is that I am using HDMI connectors. Is there a way to set things up so I can watch a video source and maintain my current HDMI hookups?


Is it possible for me to hook up some component cables from the Video 2 output? I've scoured the manual looking for information about Video 2 and cannot find a thing. Information about Vido 2 may be in the manual but we all know how easy it is to read Denon manuals

















Anyone have a solution for me?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiomax* /forum/post/16970320
> 
> 
> Using wired connection to Linksys router allowed me to save config. Then I did hard reset, which solved my zone 2 source access problems. Now I'm able to access all analog sources in zone 2. Made some other changes, and saved new config file.
> 
> 
> While connected, I updated the firmware (to 1.97). The network music access works great with the wired connection - doesn't work at all with wireless gaming adapter. Need to do some more fiddling with the network. Would upgrading to wireless N improve the performance?



I'm not sure whether wireless N would bring you a significant benefit. Does your wireless setting work at all? Can you, for instance, access the web interface of your Denon via wireless? If not, then there would be no improvement by having higher transfer rates.

I'm sorry I don't know anything about your linksys adapter which is hooked up to your Denon. So i cannot even guess where the problem originates. But I imagine difficulties for your Denon to acquire a valid IP. Maybe you need to set a fixed IP rather than letting the Denon ask your router's DHCP server for one??


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16970698
> 
> 
> I have my Motorola 3416 Cable Box/DVR hooked up to the 3808 with an HDMI cable to input 3 and an HDMI cable from the monitor out HDMI port to my TV.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to watch VIDEO while I'm listening to Internet Radio but I understand the problem is that I am using HDMI connectors. Is there a way to set things up so I can watch a video source and maintain my current HDMI hookups?
> 
> 
> Is it possible for me to hook up some component cables from the Video 2 output? I've scoured the manual looking for information about Video 2 and cannot find a thing. Information about Vido 2 may be in the manual but we all know how easy it is to read Denon manuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a solution for me?



Zone 2 Video only supports S-video or composite in and only composite out which is, of course, far from high quality video.

Concerning the first part of your question: I guess it might be easier than it seems. Using the web interface, go to "Setup Menu > Source select". There set the source to "internet" in the upper section of the screen. In the bottom section named "other", you can choose your existing Cable-Box-Setting as a video source from the pull-down menu. I cannot check it right now, but you should give it a try. Please tell us if it worked out…


----------



## fritzenheimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/16970977
> 
> 
> Concerning the first part of your question: I guess it might be easier than it seems. Using the web interface, go to "Setup Menu > Source select". There set the source to "internet" in the upper section of the screen. In the bottom section named "other", you can choose your existing Cable-Box-Setting as a video source from the pull-down menu. I cannot check it right now, but you should give it a try. Please tell us if it worked out



Already tried that - have TV/CBL selected under OTHER/VIDEO SELECT/ but the screen is black. I suspect it's because the receiver can't split the signal coming over the HDMI cable to separate out the video.


Don't think there's anything simple about this receiver!


----------



## pcmike

The manual clearly states that you CANNOT split audio/video from HDMI sources; meaning you cannot take either the audio or the video from an HDMI source and feed either/or to video/audio on another source. This is NOT Denon's fault.. thats how a protected pathway (which HDMI is) works.


----------



## fritzenheimer

Is there a way I can output video to the monitor using another device setting and hooking component cables (in addition to the HDMI) to my TV?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16970698
> 
> 
> I have my Motorola 3416 Cable Box/DVR hooked up to the 3808 with an HDMI cable to input 3 and an HDMI cable from the monitor out HDMI port to my TV.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to watch VIDEO while I'm listening to Internet Radio but I understand the problem is that I am using HDMI connectors. Is there a way to set things up so I can watch a video source and maintain my current HDMI hookups?
> 
> 
> Is it possible for me to hook up some component cables from the Video 2 output? I've scoured the manual looking for information about Video 2 and cannot find a thing. Information about Vido 2 may be in the manual but we all know how easy it is to read Denon manuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a solution for me?



Why not just run the component cables to the TV itself?

then just change to that input when listening to internet radio, such an activity should be easy to set up with something like a Harmony remote.


----------



## fritzenheimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16971866
> 
> 
> Why not just run the component cables to the TV itself?
> 
> then just change to that input when listening to internet radio, such an activity should be easy to set up with something like a Harmony remote.



Moose,


You mean bypass the AVR itself? I'm not sure but I think I'd have to reset the Motorola to output video over component. Have to think about this. Would this affect the output of DVD input to the monitor via the HDMI?


I don't think the cable signal would suffer since Comcast is only broadcasting in 1080i at best.


Does this make sense?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16971953
> 
> 
> Moose,
> 
> 
> You mean bypass the AVR itself? I'm not sure but I think I'd have to reset the Motorola to output video over component. Have to think about this. Would this affect the output of DVD input to the monitor via the HDMI?
> 
> 
> I don't think the cable signal would suffer since Comcast is only broadcasting in 1080i at best.
> 
> 
> Does this make sense?



Yea, just bypass the AVR for that activity.

I'm not sure about the Comcast box but I'm pretty sure my DirecTV box will output component & HDMI at the same time.


----------



## fritzenheimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/16972115
> 
> 
> Yea, just bypass the AVR for that activity.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Comcast box but I'm pretty sure my DirecTV box will output component & HDMI at the same time.



Well, Moose, tried it but it doesn't seem to work. The TV recognizes that something is connected to the component connection, but there is no signal.


Got any other suggestions? If I use component out from my cable box to the AVR and hook up a digital audio cable instead of using HDMI will I sacrifice anything? My AVR will still be connected to the TV via HDMI. I would assume that it is the input from the cable box that is the critical issue in sending a separate signal to the TV, not the output from the AVR.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16970698
> 
> 
> I have my Motorola 3416 Cable Box/DVR hooked up to the 3808 with an HDMI cable to input 3 and an HDMI cable from the monitor out HDMI port to my TV.
> 
> 
> I would like to be able to watch VIDEO while I'm listening to Internet Radio but I understand the problem is that I am using HDMI connectors. Is there a way to set things up so I can watch a video source and maintain my current HDMI hookups?
> 
> 
> Is it possible for me to hook up some component cables from the Video 2 output? I've scoured the manual looking for information about Video 2 and cannot find a thing. Information about Vido 2 may be in the manual but we all know how easy it is to read Denon manuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have a solution for me?



Here's what I do with my TiVo Series 3:


I connect it to the AVR with both HDMI and component cables (the component actually pass through a Slingbox first). I have set the default video to coming from the TiVo. What happens is that if I am not watching actual TiVo input, the HDMI output to the monitor is actually from the component input but upcoverted by the DVR to HDMI. Meanwhile both the Tuner and Internet radio can provide the audio.


Unless your cable box does not permit simultaneous output via HDMI and component, you should be good to go (at the cost of some extra cable).


----------



## 07tC

Quick question guys. When performing a hard reset (DSP and Standard) does the firmware revert back to the original version. Or will it remain the latest that is downloaded? I did a hard reset and thought I should re-download the firmware. But when I try to do it, display says it is the latest. Searched but no avail. Thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *07tC* /forum/post/16974174
> 
> 
> Quick question guys. When performing a hard reset (DSP and Standard) does the firmware revert back to the original version. Or will it remain the latest that is downloaded? I did a hard reset and thought I should re-download the firmware. But when I try to do it, display says it is the latest. Searched but no avail. Thanks



Firmware remains the same


----------



## Redbeemer

I recently noticed a low level hum coming from the left side of my 3808. When playing audio, it is hard to hear unless the volume is pretty low. It doesn't seem to start when the receiver is first turned on, but seems to occur after about an hour or even two hours of operation. Has anyone experienced this? I am concerned that maybe the power supply is developing a problem. My receiver is coming up on two years old next month, so the warrantly will expire, but I hate to disconnect it from my system to take it in if this is normal or something I can fix easily myself. Any thoughts?


----------



## Floyd05

Hello everyone. I was just wondering why PCM and DIG are lit up on display along with FL and FR but no SW. On the right side FL and FR along with SW are lit up on display. I am playing a CD on my denon 2910(stereo setting) hooked up through HDMI. When playing DD, DTS, etc, I thought the left and right display were the same. Wouldn't the right side be the same as the the left side when playing stereo, direct, pure direct? I must be overlooking something or just not noticed it.


----------



## batpig

the left side is the INPUT SIGNAL. there are only 2-channels on a CD (left and right).


the left side box for the sub is the LFE channel (it is NOT the "SW" as you call it, there is a big difference between "LFE" and "Subwoofer"); there is no LFE on anything but 5.1 / 7.1 discrete multichannel content.


the SW is lit on the right because that is the OUTPUT, and you are playing the 2-ch content in 2.1 STEREO mode.


2 channels input > 2.1 output


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16975911
> 
> 
> the left side is the INPUT SIGNAL. there are only 2-channels on a CD (left and right).
> 
> 
> the left side box for the sub is the LFE channel (it is NOT the "SW" as you call it, there is a big difference between "LFE" and "Subwoofer"); there is no LFE on anything but 5.1 / 7.1 discrete multichannel content.
> 
> 
> the SW is lit on the right because that is the OUTPUT, and you are playing the 2-ch content in 2.1 STEREO mode.
> 
> 
> 2 channels input > 2.1 output



Thank you for the quick response I thought I might have had something hookup wrong since it was displaying both digital and PCM. Thanks again


----------



## videoom1

just bought open box 3808ci.they gave me a mic that goes with new recievers and is the same as my 1909 mic.does anyone think there my be a difference calibration wise .


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *videoom1* /forum/post/16976177
> 
> 
> just bought open box 3808ci.they gave me a mic that goes with new recievers and is the same as my 1909 mic.does anyone think there my be a difference calibration wise .



Videoom- I had the exact situation when I got my Magnolia's display 3808....I called Denon and gave the tech the part# (DM-A409) for the mic I got and they told me it should work fine.


----------



## videoom1

wondering why denon has 2 different mics for their recievers.


----------



## batpig

Denon has more than 2, there have been several mics throughout the years since Auto Setup first appeared (on the '05 models, e.g. AVR 3805).


There used to be a "puck" style mic (DM-S205 or S305):











.... and then they switched to the "tower" style mic, I believe the tower mic was recommended and designed by Audyssey because they found it gave more accurate results vs the puck style. I think that's why they call it "A" instead of "S" (e.g. DM-S205 vs DM-*A*409).


I believe there are several "tower" style mics, the DM-A405 ('08 models), the DM-A409, and DM-A505 just to name a few. You want to use the one that actually came with your receiver (DM-A405) if at all possible, as they are calibrated in batches for the model.


----------



## fritzenheimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/16973349
> 
> 
> Here's what I do with my TiVo Series 3:
> 
> 
> I connect it to the AVR with both HDMI and component cables (the component actually pass through a Slingbox first). I have set the default video to coming from the TiVo. What happens is that if I am not watching actual TiVo input, the HDMI output to the monitor is actually from the component input but upcoverted by the DVR to HDMI. Meanwhile both the Tuner and Internet radio can provide the audio.
> 
> 
> Unless your cable box does not permit simultaneous output via HDMI and component, you should be good to go (at the cost of some extra cable).



I tried connecting a component cable to my comcast box simultaneously with the HDMI out, but connected the component cable directly to the TV, bypassing the AVR entirely. I then set the TV input to the component inputs, but got no picture, so I'm assuming that the box isn't outputting signals over both at the same time.


----------



## NefCanuck

Tried to find a solution to this issue with a search, nothing has come up.


I've run into a weird issue with my internet radio function after having to do a master reset of my 3808.


For some reason I have my presets (which I thought were supposed to be lost after such a reset) but when I try to access Internet radio to go looking for stations all that comes up is "ATUnknown"


Also the groups I had made for other presets are also gone (But they are of course still available at the radiodenon website)


I can still stream audio to the receiver and the "recently played" list of internet radio stations is still there as well.


Any ideas? I'm stumped...


NefCanuck


----------



## panther63

Hello All,

I am very new to the sceen, and very low tech. I have on order the 3808, am I in over my head with this reciever. I really wanted it for the internet music and the other music offerings. Should I down grade to the 590 for the 5.1 and invest the saved money in a Sonos set up or something more user friendly. I read some of the problems people are having with this unit and there is no way I could fix them.


----------



## [email protected]

Please note that I also posted this in the Audyssey thread.


I have a Denon AVR 3808ci running an Orb Audio 5.1 speaker system and my Audyssey setup has it sounding very nicely balanced for all my sources (phono, CDs, Cablebox/DVR, BluRay, et. al.) but not so much for my PC which I'm running the video - HDMI into a Mits 57" DLP.


I'm using a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio soundcard for my PC audio - which I am running analog into the Aux inputs. The music on my PC is in almost every file format you can think of (at least most of the lossy ones are hi-bitrate







)- plus I use the PC for NetFlix. Shoulf I try running digital?


I was wondering if there was any way to download (or record?) the Audyssey test tones in order to calibrate & balance the audio output of my PC?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther63* /forum/post/16983307
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am very new to the sceen, and very low tech. I have on order the 3808, am I in over my head with this reciever. I really wanted it for the internet music and the other music offerings. Should I down grade to the 590 for the 5.1 and invest the saved money in a Sonos set up or something more user friendly. I read some of the problems people are having with this unit and there is no way I could fix them.



I can certainly sympathize with you as the Denon is a complex piece of equipment, but that is the way all the newer receivers are going as they compete to offer all the latest HD audio formats as well as functions like wifi and internet radio, etc. (no the 3808 doesn't have wifi). I guess what I am saying is that the Denon is a wonderful reciever, but there is a steep learning curve for many people, myself included, especially if you have not had previous experience with a recent vintage AVR. I can also say that the internet radio is pretty cool; you will have access to over 10,000 free radio stations with every kind of music, news, talk, and other content from countries all around the world. You can save your favorites to make them easy to find the next time using your PC on the radiodenon web site.

Also, the ability play music files in many file formats on a USB hard drive or USB thumb drive is pretty cool also (front and back ports). If you have a pc on your network, you can even access music on your pc and play it through the Denon. Obviously, the more a receiver can do, the more complex it is to learn all the aspects and functions. It doesn't help that just about all the manuals for these products are translated from another language and are not very well written. That is why there are forums like this where you can post your questions and get help from others who have had the same question or who have much more experience with high tech gear. Ultimately, it is your money and you have to live with it, so you will have to decide how important these newer functions and very high quality sound is to you. Let's face it, even getting music on your iPod or mp3 player takes some technical ability and the sound doesn't even begin to compare to the Denon. Good luck!


----------



## fritzenheimer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fritzenheimer* /forum/post/16978527
> 
> 
> I tried connecting a component cable to my comcast box simultaneously with the HDMI out, but connected the component cable directly to the TV, bypassing the AVR entirely. I then set the TV input to the component inputs, but got no picture, so I'm assuming that the box isn't outputting signals over both at the same time.



Well I finally got my problem solved. I had my Comcast Motorola DCT3416 connect via HDMI to my AVR and my TV connected from monitor out via HDMI as well, and was unable to show video source while listening to Internet Radio because the HDMI signal in could not be split.


I added component cables to my Motorola and connected it to the component inputs for TV on the AVR. Apparently the Motorola does output the signal over both connectors at the same time. Although I have i/p scaling turned off, I have Video Convert set to on under TV/OTHER. If the Video Convert is set to off there is no video picture on the set.


Problem fixed. Makes listening to Internet Radio just that much better.


----------



## [email protected]

I am running my Soundblaster XFi Xtreme Audio soundcard analog into Ext In on my 3808, with my video running into HDMI 2.


In this configuration, I do not get an Audyssey option in my Audio parameters and I am wondering how I can best achieve the room acoustics & frequency balance I get from Audyssey on my other sources for the sound from my PC.

Judging from the display, the Audyssey curve is not even applied when I am listening to the PC.

Am I overlooking something on my Ext. In confguration?


You may note that this post is an addendum to my earlier post *"PC, 5.1 soundcard & Audyssey".*


The other thing I've found is that when I am listening to my Phono (for example), even if I set the video select to PC -all I get is the Denon wallpaper through my monitor. Is this an HDMI thing?


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16959402
> 
> 
> The linksys is backwards compatible with g. The Netgear WNHDEB111 is a and n I believe. The other Netgear isn't wireless, it uses rg6 lines that are most likely already run through your house. The Dlink wireless bridge accepts g also. That one is similar to my Buffalo wireless converter and would be the one I would try if I couldn't find the Buffalo bridge.



Nickff, which dlink are you referring to - there are four on that page. Also, any thoughts as to the benefits/detriments of a wireless gaming adapter versus a solution that uses the power lines or rg6 cable to attain "wireless" capability? I will only use this for internet radio - I will continue to use my 75ft monoprice ethernet cable for firmware updates. Thanks for your help.


----------



## flyingvfreak

Wow im impressed with this reciever, I have not gone trough all of the pages Yet!!







But will get as much info as I can!! Is this still a good buy compared to a Sc-05?? Seems it is







now i need to find one


----------



## -dase-




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvfreak* /forum/post/16985859
> 
> 
> Wow im impressed with this reciever, I have not gone trough all of the pages Yet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But will get as much info as I can!! Is this still a good buy compared to a Sc-05?? Seems it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i need to find one



It's actually more comparable to a SC-07, minus the THX cert. of course. Yes it is still a good buy.


----------



## PioBeer

How does the 3808 compare sound quality wise to something similar from Rotel or cambridge audio? I'm just trying to get a feeling if the Denon can pump out enough audiophile goodness...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *panther63* /forum/post/16983307
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> I am very new to the sceen, and very low tech. I have on order the 3808, am I in over my head with this reciever. I really wanted it for the internet music and the other music offerings. Should I down grade to the 590 for the 5.1 and invest the saved money in a Sonos set up or something more user friendly. I read some of the problems people are having with this unit and there is no way I could fix them.



If you are looking for overall quality and flexibility the 3808 is a great buy. If you are more concerned with ease of use and internet radio than sound quality you may be better off with a simpler solution. I love my 3808 but is it the easiest thing to use? No.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/16985405
> 
> 
> I am running my Soundblaster XFi Xtreme Audio soundcard analog into Ext In on my 3808, with my video running into HDMI 2.
> 
> 
> In this configuration, I do not get an Audyssey option in my Audio parameters and I am wondering how I can best achieve the room acoustics & frequency balance I get from Audyssey on my other sources for the sound from my PC.
> 
> Judging from the display, the Audyssey curve is not even applied when I am listening to the PC.
> 
> Am I overlooking something on my Ext. In confguration?
> 
> 
> You may note that this post is an addendum to my earlier post *"PC, 5.1 soundcard & Audyssey".*
> 
> 
> The other thing I've found is that when I am listening to my Phono (for example), even if I set the video select to PC -all I get is the Denon wallpaper through my monitor. Is this an HDMI thing?



The ext. in inputs are primarily designed for a SACD player's outputs and the player has its own bass management, delays, etc. so the receiver doesn't need to use its built in processing for this input. I suggest you hook your computer to another input such as the cd input if you do not have a separate cd player in addition to your dvd player. Basically most any other audio input that's available should work and use the receivers built in DSP processing on the audio.


----------



## batpig

yes, the problem would have been much easier to diagnose if he had just said that from the start. The EXT IN inputs are analog-bypass inputs which go straight to the amps, they are NOT digitized so NO processing (such as bass management or Audyssey) can be applied.


Just switch it to a standard RCA analog input (red/white) like "CD" or whatever and you are good to go.


----------



## LBDiver

He may be feeding 5.1 or 7.1 through the Ext In. though.


Edit, looks like he mention 5.1


----------



## batpig

Good point... originally he mentioned the "Aux" inputs which means the front panel stereo jacks.


Of course, even if he is using 5.1 analog into the EXT IN, he will still not get Audyssey for reasons mentioned above.


----------



## LBDiver

Yeah, I suggest he try your suggestion of hooking up through 2 channel and see how he likes the Denon's upmixing vs. the soundcard.


On a side note Batpig, are their discreet IR codes for Audyssey Volume settings?


Thanks.


----------



## batpig

Do you mean Dynamic Volume (e.g. day/eve/mdnit)? Then, yes, check the link in my signature. You can send a note to Harmony tech support and ask them to copy them from my account (username "batpigworld").


----------



## LBDiver

Correct, does the file contain the hexcodes, or is it a Harmony only file? I have a Pronto and finally got time for a major programming update, I just need the hex to create my own soft-buttons.


Thanks much!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16988207
> 
> 
> Do you mean Dynamic Volume (e.g. day/eve/mdnit)? Then, yes, check the link in my signature. You can send a note to Harmony tech support and ask them to copy them from my account (username "batpigworld").


----------



## batpig

It's Harmony only, however these were originally hex codes that several of us emailed Harmony to have added to their database.


The original hex codes can be found in the 2809/989 owners thread posted by user "The Soapbox Kid".


Hopefully this search link will work, it's an advanced search for posts in the 2809/989 thread by username for The Soapbox Kid. You can find all the hex codes you will need:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/searc...rchid=13592316


----------



## LBDiver

Awesome, I shall find them, thanks again. I get flack every time some ridiculously loud commercial plays after having turned it off for music listening.


----------



## [email protected]

OK. That makes sense (to come out of the PC in unprocessed stereo) and thanx for the feedback









That brings up another question:

What would be the pros & cons of going digital (in & out)? I do have the Soundcard's digital I/O Module:

* Input: Optical and Coaxial (If both are connected, only the Optical input will be active)

* Output: Optical and Coaxial (Soundcard output signal is fed simultaneously to both outputs)

* Sampling Rate: 44.1, 48, 96kHz selected via Soundcard software

http://us.creative.com/products/prod...t=1780&listby= 


Thanx again for your advice!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/16989448
> 
> 
> OK. That makes sense (to come out of the PC in unprocessed stereo) and thanx for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings up another question:
> 
> What would be the pros & cons of going digital (in & out)? I do have the Soundcard's digital I/O Module:
> 
> * Input: Optical and Coaxial (If both are connected, only the Optical input will be active)
> 
> * Output: Optical and Coaxial (Soundcard output signal is fed simultaneously to both outputs)
> 
> * Sampling Rate: 44.1, 48, 96kHz selected via Soundcard software
> 
> http://us.creative.com/products/prod...t=1780&listby=
> 
> 
> Thanx again for your advice!



I would certainly use the optical output from your pc to your AVR as that will avoid an extra A/D cycle since your receiver will need the signal to be in digital mode for processing.


----------



## liquidmetal

I have the pronto. Here's what you want. I think anyways. I am on a different PC right now. It should have every possible IR code for denon receivers mapped out to a grid. Beware, one of the buttons will reset the receiver, so back up your settings via web before playing. If this is not

what I am describing, reply and I'll point you to the right thing.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...ec-avr3805.zip 


Here is the IR doc from denon:

http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LBDiver* /forum/post/16988642
> 
> 
> Awesome, I shall find them, thanks again. I get flack every time some ridiculously loud commercial plays after having turned it off for music listening.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Hey guys looking for some help. I have a 3808 running 7.1 (out for repairs) and had my house wired for speakers in another room. I hooked up my 2707 to use for now and had not been using the other room since the 3808 did not have a+b switching. I have decided to make some room and leave the 2707 in the rack to run the speakers in the other room.


Question is how would I hook it up. Would like to have everything ready when the 3808 comes back. Should I go rca zone 2 from the 3808 to 2707 or would it be beter to use the pre outs on the 3808 and ext in on the 2707? It would be nice to control volume ect from the 3808 but would use the pre outs mess up the sub conected to the sub pre out?


Any suggestions welcome as want to move out the old components and have a plan before the 3808 come back.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/16989448
> 
> 
> OK. That makes sense (to come out of the PC in unprocessed stereo) and thanx for the feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings up another question:
> 
> What would be the pros & cons of going digital (in & out)? I do have the Soundcard's digital I/O Module:
> 
> * Input: Optical and Coaxial (If both are connected, only the Optical input will be active)
> 
> * Output: Optical and Coaxial (Soundcard output signal is fed simultaneously to both outputs)
> 
> * Sampling Rate: 44.1, 48, 96kHz selected via Soundcard software
> 
> http://us.creative.com/products/prod...t=1780&listby=
> 
> 
> Thanx again for your advice!



REdbeemer's right. PLUS you get 5.1 source material completely processed by the AVR instead of mixing it down to stereo and "guessing" surround info by means of ProLogic


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/16995073
> 
> 
> Hey guys looking for some help. I have a 3808 running 7.1 (out for repairs) and had my house wired for speakers in another room. I hooked up my 2707 to use for now and had not been using the other room since the 3808 did not have a+b switching. I have decided to make some room and leave the 2707 in the rack to run the speakers in the other room.
> 
> 
> Question is how would I hook it up. Would like to have everything ready when the 3808 comes back. Should I go rca zone 2 from the 3808 to 2707 or would it be beter to use the pre outs on the 3808 and ext in on the 2707? It would be nice to control volume ect from the 3808 but would use the pre outs mess up the sub conected to the sub pre out?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions welcome as want to move out the old components and have a plan before the 3808 come back.



I have not tried what you are asking about, but have thought about it as I have a nice spare Yamaha AVR laying around doing nothing. I think I would just use the zone 2 output on the Denon to feed the amp input in the second receiver for your other room. I think that is basically the way Denon intended it to work from what I read in the manual, but you might be able to find another configuration that would also work and perhaps provide additional functionality in your situation. Good luck!


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/16995073
> 
> 
> Hey guys looking for some help. I have a 3808 running 7.1 (out for repairs) and had my house wired for speakers in another room. I hooked up my 2707 to use for now and had not been using the other room since the 3808 did not have a+b switching. I have decided to make some room and leave the 2707 in the rack to run the speakers in the other room.
> 
> 
> Question is how would I hook it up. Would like to have everything ready when the 3808 comes back. Should I go rca zone 2 from the 3808 to 2707 or would it be beter to use the pre outs on the 3808 and ext in on the 2707? It would be nice to control volume ect from the 3808 but would use the pre outs mess up the sub conected to the sub pre out?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions welcome as want to move out the old components and have a plan before the 3808 come back.



could you use the optical out? It is not zone 2, and so will only transfer whatever is happening in the main zone, but it is a one wire solution for multi-channel audio.


Benje (2)


----------



## fhlh

I've had this unit for a year... like it for the most part but I just have to get this off my chest.

If Denon can't make the Network Audio interface more intuitive... why bother.... Nothing more annoying the not being able to just shuffle your network connected music. And there is nothing I enjoy more than scrolling, scrolling, scroling, scrolling, and scrolling just to find that one band you want to hear in your collection.


Ended up buying the logitech Squeezbox Duet so I could access my files quickly and logically

So Denon... if you read this crap... just get rid of the Network Audio via Networked Server/PC BS... it's annoying and cumbersome.


----------



## r8rs4lf

I've had my 3808 for about three weeks now. Overall I'm pretty happy with it, but I have a few more question that maybe someone can help me with.


Volume?????????


Right now I'm watching the Raider game and the volume is at -16. It is a comfortable listening volume, but I have to ask, why does the volume bar have to bo soo far just to have it at a decent listening level? Also, how far up does the volume go to? Is there anything I can do to boost the volume level so it doesn't have to be soo far up? Maybe I shouldn't worry about it, but I remember back in the day, my old Denon, I barely had to turn the knob and it would be blasting.




Surround sound??????


Like I said, I'm watching the Raider game. On the front panel of the 3808, it says Dolby Digital. When I go to the menu and surround modes, there are no other choices besides stereo, 7 channel, standard, direct, etc. Is it because this is the way the game is being broadcasted? The speakers that are lit up on the left are 5.1 and on the right, it's 5.0 (I don't have a dedicated sub.) Why can't I choose cinema, music, etc. If I can't because it's not available, that's fine. I just want to know if my receiver is set up right to get these options.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

"Volume?"


Yes it is normal. Now that most avr's go with db settings it takes some getting used to. I think it goes to +12 depending on your gains on the speakers. The way to think of it for every +3db you get you need to double the power out put. At 0db setting you are at the 140watts per channel at 0.05 THD (total hormonic distortion) the Denon is rated at. So -16 you are barely using any output wattage. To late to do the math but some where around 10watts is what you are using. You could set the gain on that input so you don't have to turn it up so much but it is the same thing as far of what amount of power you are sending out.



"Surround sound??????"


Once again yes this is normal. The broudcast is in 5.1 dobly digital so this is what you want to listen to. You might have a few other effects that can be applied but this only messes with what was intendeded.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/16995508
> 
> 
> I have not tried what you are asking about, but have thought about it as I have a nice spare Yamaha AVR laying around doing nothing. I think I would just use the zone 2 output on the Denon to feed the amp input in the second receiver for your other room. I think that is basically the way Denon intended it to work from what I read in the manual, but you might be able to find another configuration that would also work and perhaps provide additional functionality in your situation. Good luck!



That is what I was thinking also. Do you think the 3808 will down mix 5.1 to 2ch using this method. I am a little concerned with volume control. Thinking the 2707 should be set at 0db and locked and use the zone two volume on the 3808 to control. I don't have a great set up for my components so need to have it cleared out and set up when the 3808 comes back and not experiment to much.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fhlh* /forum/post/16997030
> 
> 
> If Denon can't make the Network Audio interface more intuitive... why bother.... Nothing more annoying the not being able to just shuffle your network connected music. And there is nothing I enjoy more than scrolling, scrolling, scroling, scrolling, and scrolling just to find that one band you want to hear in your collection.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> So Denon... if you read this crap... just get rid of the Network Audio via Networked Server/PC BS... it's annoying and cumbersome.



I agree. The network audio sounds good, but it really needs the UI to be fixed up a lot. Easier to use and a lot faster would be a good starting point. I was especially disappointed to find out that NET/USB outputs at SD resolution only, so viewing photos looses 75% of the resolution it could be using (HD that is).


Does anyone know if the '10 recievers are significantly better in this regard?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## BOB HAN

I was able to re-name my inputs to the names of the actual devices I have

( Oppo, DVR, Apple TV etc) Can you remove those names in the Denon that are not being used, so they don't show up in the GUI?


----------



## batpig

Yes!


Option Setup > Source Delete (see pg 34 of the manual)


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/16998725
> 
> 
> I agree. The network audio sounds good, but it really needs the UI to be fixed up a lot. Easier to use and a lot faster would be a good starting point. I was especially disappointed to find out that NET/USB outputs at SD resolution only, so viewing photos looses 75% of the resolution it could be using (HD that is).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the '10 recievers are significantly better in this regard?



doubtful. If you want REAL functionality with a good user interface, I wouldn't depend on some clunky interface in an AVR. When they continue to stuff all of these ancillary functions into the AVR, I feel like you are always going to get hugely watered down functionality and UI that lags years behind a competent, dedicated external device... Just get a 3rd-party device that does it well and save yourself some frustration. There are many excellent devices for streaming networked media, listening to internet radio or Pandora, plus then you can do photos and videos, stream Netflix, etc.


----------



## scolumbo

I agree. I only use the 3808 to stream internet radio (because I can leave all my other devices off). For other streaming media, my PS3 with PlayOn and PS3 Media Server handles everything else (photos, video, flac, Netflix, Hulu, etc). There are, of course, many other media devices to choose from that are cheaper if you don't already have a PS3. The 3808 interface is just too slow and clunky, plus it doesn't do video.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/16946470
> 
> 
> I use this: http://www.amazon.com/Buffalo-Techno...9476643&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Not sold anymore, that is why used ones are so expensive. It is a coveted item.



It looks like Buffalo settled its litigation and is selling ethernet adapters again. The WLI-TX4-AG300N, which is featured on Buffalo's website and available from a number of online retailers for under $100, appears to have the same specs as the discontinued model.


----------



## [email protected]

I am running a one room 5.1 configuration with a powered subwoofer.

Can I use the amp assign for my surrounds, leaving the main amp(s) more headroom - only having to run the Left, right & center speakers?

Or am I literally trying to use 7 discrete/unbridgeable amps to run 5 speakers?

I am running Orb Audio Mod2s (2 udentical spheres each (wired in series, I think) for the fronts and center - so perhaps biamping is a possibility?

Or do you think I should just break down and move to 7.1?


----------



## batpig

just stick with 5.1, no need to resort to gimmicks. all seven amps are equal power and discrete..... but they also all share a common power supply, so shenanigans like you propose won't actually gain you any "headroom".


the decision of whether to do 7.1 or 5.1 should have more to do with your room layout than how many amps you have being "wasted". you have plenty of power for five channels so just enjoy it


----------



## [email protected]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17003464
> 
> 
> just stick with 5.1, no need to resort to gimmicks. all seven amps are equal power and discrete..... but they also all share a common power supply, so shenanigans like you propose won't actually gain you any "headroom".
> 
> 
> the decision of whether to do 7.1 or 5.1 should have more to do with your room layout than how many amps you have being "wasted". you have plenty of power for five channels so just enjoy it



Sounds like good advice. I think that I was succunbing to the feeling that I'm "wasting" 2 perfectly good amps cuz they're lying fallow.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]* /forum/post/17003440
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I am running Orb Audio Mod2s (2 udentical spheres each (wired in series, I think) ...



You might want to check your Orb setup. They should be wired in parallel.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16999920
> 
> 
> doubtful. If you want REAL functionality with a good user interface, I wouldn't depend on some clunky interface in an AVR. Just get a 3rd-party device that does it well and save yourself some frustration. There are many excellent devices for streaming networked media, listening to internet radio or Pandora, plus then you can do photos and videos, stream Netflix, etc.



So, Batpig (or anyone) what do you recommend for this? I looked at a Sonos device that is 350 plus 100 more for the wireless bridge thay sell to go with it. It looks VERY functional but kind of expensive. I really need a "plug and play" solution as I am not too technical in the computer/networking area.

I liked the feature that I could use my iphone to control it too...........

Thanks for the input/help.


Steve


----------



## mathgeek97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17004211
> 
> 
> So, Batpig (or anyone) what do you recommend for this? I looked at a Sonos device that is 350 plus 100 more for the wireless bridge thay sell to go with it. It looks VERY functional but kind of expensive. I really need a "plug and play" solution as I am not too technical in the computer/networking area.
> 
> I liked the feature that I could use my iphone to control it too...........
> 
> Thanks for the input/help.
> 
> 
> Steve



Steve,

I'm using an Apple Airport Express (AE) that I've added as a network extension to my existing wireless network. From the AE I have a $3 mini optical to optical cable I bought at monoprice. I use the Remote app on my iPhone, free from the Apple App Store. Very slick, intuitive interface, and my iTunes music goes straight into the 3808 digitally (I've ripped everthing into Apple Lossless). Total investment was really close to $100.


----------



## trashmon

Hi all,

Just a quick question to anyone who may be driving 2 subwoofers. I just got the 3808 a couple of weeks ago for a HT project in the build stage and curious if the Audyssey MultiEQ will object or render unanticipated results?

Tim


----------



## HED1ST

Sorry if this has been addressed, but I did a search and counldn't find what I was looking for, so here it goes, please bear with me.


I have had my 3808 for about 4 months now, but just got around making all the connections yesterday. I have, connected to the receiver, a PS3 (with HDMI cable), an Ipod control dock, two optical audio cables (cable box and xbox) and it is networked. I have the receiver connected to my TV with an HDMI cable. Pretty straight forward.


The problem is, I am not getting anything from my PS3. I can view the network and ipod connection on my tv, so i know it is not that connection. I can view the PS3 if i directly connect connect direcly to my tv HDMI connection, so i know it is not the cable. I have it connected to HDMI 1 (DVD). I have tried all 4 HDMI inputs, but none of them work. I got it to work last night temporarily on two HDMI connections, but when i re-ran my cable, i was unable to get it to work again. I seemed to work after I powered on the PS3 and held the power buttom for an extended period of time (recommended by sony), but thats not working now. I master reset this morning thinking i tweaked the wrong thing in setup trying to rename my inputs. Still no go.


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mathgeek97* /forum/post/17006898
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I'm using an Apple Airport Express (AE) that I've added as a network extension to my existing wireless network. From the AE I have a $3 mini optical to optical cable I bought at monoprice. I use the Remote app on my iPhone, free from the Apple App Store. Very slick, intuitive interface, and my iTunes music goes straight into the 3808 digitally (I've ripped everthing into Apple Lossless). Total investment was really close to $100.



+1.


If you already have iTunes and a wireless set-up, this is a great solution. If not, well, sorry about that.










Brian


----------



## texandme

The best way to stream itunes on the 3808 is to use the apple tv i absolutely love it. I'm now trying to get the usb output on the apple tv to work so i can get it to show up on the 3808 network, has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/16998105
> 
> 
> That is what I was thinking also. Do you think the 3808 will down mix 5.1 to 2ch using this method. I am a little concerned with volume control. Thinking the 2707 should be set at 0db and locked and use the zone two volume on the 3808 to control. I don't have a great set up for my components so need to have it cleared out and set up when the 3808 comes back and not experiment to much.



I can't recall if multi channel is available in the other zones, but my feeling is that you can only get stereo output. Yes, I would set your extra amp to 0 db and then use the zone 2 volume control on the Denon to control everything. Of course if you are not using the back surround channels on your main setup, you can actually use those two amps for zone 2 and would not need the second amp, although I think the output is only 20 watts per channel if I recall correctly.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texandme* /forum/post/17012342
> 
> 
> The best way to stream itunes on the 3808 is to use the apple tv i absolutely love it.



exactly my point about how a standalone device can do it better. The 3808 is a networked receiver but a lot of people choose things like Airport Express, AppleTV, Sonos, etc. which basically means you aren't even using that functionality in the AVR.




> Quote:
> I'm now trying to get the usb output on the apple tv to work so i can get it to show up on the 3808 network, has anyone tried this yet?



the USB port on the ATV doesn't really do anything, why would you need to connect it to the 3808 via USB anyway?


----------



## batpig

Honestly, not sure where you can go from here, the PS3 should really be plug and play. Sometimes it doesn't show up at first because it's not syncing the HDMI but that reset procedure that Sony gave you should take care of that.


Have you swapped HDMI cables, just to be sure?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HED1ST* /forum/post/17008851
> 
> 
> The problem is, I am not getting anything from my PS3. I can view the network and ipod connection on my tv, so i know it is not that connection. I can view the PS3 if i directly connect connect direcly to my tv HDMI connection, so i know it is not the cable. I have it connected to HDMI 1 (DVD). I have tried all 4 HDMI inputs, but none of them work. I got it to work last night temporarily on two HDMI connections, but when i re-ran my cable, i was unable to get it to work again. I seemed to work after I powered on the PS3 and held the power buttom for an extended period of time (recommended by sony), but thats not working now. I master reset this morning thinking i tweaked the wrong thing in setup trying to rename my inputs. Still no go.
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17012971
> 
> 
> I can't recall if multi channel is available in the other zones, but my feeling is that you can only get stereo output. Yes, I would set your extra amp to 0 db and then use the zone 2 volume control on the Denon to control everything. Of course if you are not using the back surround channels on your main setup, you can actually use those two amps for zone 2 and would not need the second amp, although I think the output is only 20 watts per channel if I recall correctly.



If you're using 7 amps be it as a 7.1 system or a 5.1 plus zone2, each one is capable of an output of 130 Watts.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/17013854
> 
> 
> If you're using 7 amps be it as a 7.1 system or a 5.1 plus zone2, each one is capable of an output of 130 Watts.



Yes, you are correct! Sorry, I was thinking of my "extra" AVR, a Yamaha, and although it is a 7.1 receiver, it only outputs 20 channels in the other zones. I had that number in my mind since that was a concern to me back when I only had the Yamaha and was considering using the back surround amps on it for zone 2 output. My bad!


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/16999920
> 
> 
> doubtful. If you want REAL functionality with a good user interface, I wouldn't depend on some clunky interface in an AVR. When they continue to stuff all of these ancillary functions into the AVR, I feel like you are always going to get hugely watered down functionality and UI that lags years behind a competent, dedicated external device... Just get a 3rd-party device that does it well and save yourself some frustration. There are many excellent devices for streaming networked media, listening to internet radio or Pandora, plus then you can do photos and videos, stream Netflix, etc.



I guess I'll be the odd man out, and say that I use the network audio function a lot. However, I admit that I don't generally use the Denon interface via the TV. Instead, I control the Denon via TCP with a Pronto Pro (and a bit of javascript, lol). Makes for a pretty slick streaming audio solution controllable from anywhere in the house. The functionality is still basically the same, so getting through long lists can be a bit cumbersome, but the cool factor is FTW, and I'm not much of a pathological channel surfer anyway, so... works for me.


----------



## batpig

Just to be clear, I'm not dissing the concept of network functionality in a receiver. Obviously there are huge benefits with things like firmware updates, controlling the receiver through a web interface, having access for free to streaming internet radio, etc.


What I'm really referring to is all these ancillary functions (e.g. streaming music and other media over a network) where you end up with a clunky interface and diluted functionality. For example, if you are looking at your AVR to be the hub of a home network where you can easily distribute music, movies, photos and internet streams like podcasts or Pandora to your home A/V system, all while being reliable and having a slick interface, you are probably going to be disappointed and will be better served by a 3rd-party solution.


----------



## BradD15

Hello, I've only had my 3808 for about a month and I don't know too much about it yet. For some reason, I can't seem to get my Surround Back speakers to play. They had been playing fine, but now they aren't and I can't figure out why.


I made sure they were connected and then re-ran Audyssey and it picked them up fine. I have Surround Mode set to "7CH Stereo" and Amp Assign set to "7.1 CH".


What am I missing here?


Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradD15* /forum/post/17015603
> 
> 
> Hello, I've only had my 3808 for about a month and I don't know too much about it yet. For some reason, I can't seem to get my Surround Back speakers to play. They had been playing fine, but now they aren't and I can't figure out why.
> 
> 
> I made sure they were connected and then re-ran Audyssey and it picked them up fine. I have Surround Mode set to "7CH Stereo" and Amp Assign set to "7.1 CH".
> 
> 
> What am I missing here?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!



I recently had the same problem after a firmware update. The only place I could finally find to get them to turn on was to log into the web interface of the AVR (log into the IP address of the receiver). There was a section there which I think was called Surround Parameters or something like that. Under that heading was a check box called Matrix; when you check that box, it enables the surround back speakers as long as the amp has been assigned for 7 channels as you indicated.


----------



## BradD15

Wow, that really sucks. I haven't tracked down a WAP for it yet so I don't have it on the network. Is there any 'master reset' functionality that I might be able to use?


----------



## Vancity99

Hi,


I am trying to decide if I should buy 2 bookshelves and set them up as my center instead of one tower speaker as my center. Currently I have 2 Focal Profil 77s, 1 Focal 806 V, 1 Focal 826 V. I think I like the idea of being able to put a dresser under my TV and then I could have the bookshelves on that (my apartment is small).


Cheers,


Jim


----------



## cdnbum88

I have read of various options of streaming music via the 3808 and I am looking for the easiest setup ( I know that is relative).


I have ATT Uverse and utilize this as my router and this is what my direct feed is from for my AVR for updating.


I have used WMP to play and it is slow, but is fine, but with 100k+ musics it is extremely slow and I know I can make playlists and this should make that part a little quicker.


It seems like the airport express is the best bang for the buck and the 'easiest'.


I am just curious how this would integrate into my setup. It is a router is it not? Can you have a router on a router work effectively? My Uverse router is in an unfinished part of my basement and I ran the cat45 to the AVR through the wall to the unit. So if this is to work, would I need to plug in the AE infront of my Uverse router, after it?


Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradD15* /forum/post/17015805
> 
> 
> Wow, that really sucks. I haven't tracked down a WAP for it yet so I don't have it on the network. Is there any 'master reset' functionality that I might be able to use?



Yes, there is a master reset function using two of the small buttons on the front after using the small power button to turn it off and then on. I am at work, so I can't remember the names of the two buttons, but they are on the far left at the front. You just hold them down while turning the power back on using the small power button. However, remember that you will lose all your settings for everything if you do this. Can't you just run a long ethernet cable from your router temporarily to hook the 3808 up to the internet so you can log into it? Several guys have done something like that for their firmware updates.

Good luck!









I forgot to mention that I doubt resetting your AVR will restore your surround speakers as I believe the default setting is for the surround back speakers to be OFF. Mine were off after doing the above and installing new firmware. If possible, I would try to get the AVR hooked up to the internet at least temporarily as it is really easy to just log in and go to the surround parameters and check the check box for Matrix and you are done!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17018826
> 
> 
> I have read of various options of streaming music via the 3808 and I am looking for the easiest setup ( I know that is relative).
> 
> 
> I have ATT Uverse and utilize this as my router and this is what my direct feed is from for my AVR for updating.
> 
> 
> I have used WMP to play and it is slow, but is fine, but with 100k+ musics it is extremely slow and I know I can make playlists and this should make that part a little quicker.
> 
> 
> It seems like the airport express is the best bang for the buck and the 'easiest'.
> 
> 
> I am just curious how this would integrate into my setup. It is a router is it not? Can you have a router on a router work effectively? My Uverse router is in an unfinished part of my basement and I ran the cat45 to the AVR through the wall to the unit. So if this is to work, would I need to plug in the AE infront of my Uverse router, after it?
> 
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.



Your easiest option is using the AE is to have it wirelessly join your existing network. Plug it in (power) near your AVR and get a mini-optical adater to hook the AE to the 3808. That's really all you have to. Using it this way it is just a music extender. It will not be doing any routing. Now when using Itunes you can select what speakers to use, choose your AE.


If you can set up a 3808 this shouldn't be very hard. Even I have done it. The only problem is that now you are stuck using Itunes. Just so you know it will not stream audio from video sources. For example you can't watch something on your laptop and use the avr for sound.


----------



## batpig

The one thing to be aware of with the AE solution is that you must control it through iTunes, so if you want to switch tracks or change playlists you have to do it at the computer. That is, unless you have an iPhone or ipod touch, in which case you use them to control things via the "Remote" app.


If you are looking for a streaming product that will provide you with easy control at the AVR (e.g. your computer is in another room and you don't want to have to walk over there to change tracks) then AE isn't necessarily the best solution.




> Quote:
> Just so you know it will not stream audio from video sources. For example you can't watch something on your laptop and use the avr for sound.



you actually CAN use the AE to stream ANY audio from your computer! you just need to buy "Airfoil" which is a sweet little product for 25 bucks: http://rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/ 


it basically "hijacks" the Airtunes audio streaming from any other application, so you aren't tethered to iTunes for wireless streaming.


----------



## BOB HAN

I have a Pronto TSU 9400 and had it programed yesterday. My programmer was not able to set up Zone 2 so the Pronto could control it. Has any one programed their all-in-one remotes to control Zone 2? Any ideas on where to get more information on it? Thanks Bob H


----------



## jsmiddleton4

My personal opinion is the intenet radio and the internet media server/streaming setup is no where near intuitive or user friendly. Denon could address it. One of the things I'd like to see them address in future firmwares. Likelihood of that happening are slim however given they are moving model lines and the 3808 is going to be an unwanted relative at family reunions all too soon.


It is also one of the things I would check carefully with the 4310, etc. Would not spend more money for the same structure/software design for either of those features.


----------



## Bill222

I have my 3808CI connected to the TV via HDMI.


The 3808 has the feature package and the latest firmware installed.


I have turned off the volume display banner (set the banner display time to 0? something like that. I don't remember exactly. But I turned it off so I can change the volume without interfering with the hi-def picture I'm watching.)


My problem is with the Mute display. When I turn on muting, the Denon displays - on the TV - that muting is on. I guess that's alright. Not perfect, but alright. The problem is - after I cancel muting by changing the volume, the Denon display on the TV still says muting is on. Muting is NOT on after changing the volume. Sound is coming through the speakers just fine. But the Denon display on the TV says muting is still on. To get rid of the TV muting display, I have to click the mute button two more times. Once to really turn muting back on (so the display is now correct), and a second time to turn muting off in a way the TV display recognizes.


So that's the problem. Changing the volume cancels the muting feature (as it most likely should), but does NOT cancel the muting display shown on the TV.


Does anyone else have this problem? Remember - configure your Denon so volume is NOT displayed for testing this issue.


The receiver is almost brand new, so I really don't like Denon's idea of shipping it back and having them fix it... I'm hoping this is a firmware bug present on everyone's 3808CI (misery loves company) - and that it should require a firmware fix for everyone, not a few weeks out-of-service for my receiver.


Thanks,

Bill


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17019842
> 
> 
> The one thing to be aware of with the AE solution is that you must control it through iTunes, so if you want to switch tracks or change playlists you have to do it at the computer. That is, unless you have an iPhone or ipod touch, in which case you use them to control things via the "Remote" app.
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a streaming product that will provide you with easy control at the AVR (e.g. your computer is in another room and you don't want to have to walk over there to change tracks) then AE isn't necessarily the best solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you actually CAN use the AE to stream ANY audio from your computer! you just need to buy "Airfoil" which is a sweet little product for 25 bucks: http://rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/
> 
> 
> it basically "hijacks" the Airtunes audio streaming from any other application, so you aren't tethered to iTunes for wireless streaming.



That app sounds pretty cool. I'm going to try it out when I get a chance. Then I can listen to FLAC via Mediamonkey playing through the AE right?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/17019897
> 
> 
> I have a Pronto TSU 9400 and had it programed yesterday. My programmer was not able to set up Zone 2 so the Pronto could control it. Has any one programed their all-in-one remotes to control Zone 2? Any ideas on where to get more information on it? Thanks Bob H



I have the harmony 880 and it controls z2.


----------



## jayfro4

Since I have 7.1 it looks like I will need an external amp to power my second zone (workout room). what is everyone using for this. Since it is a workout room and I chose cheaper in-ceiling speakers for that room it doesn't need a lot of power. Trying to find something in the sub $50 range if possible. Any suggestions?


Thanks


Jay


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I really don't like Denon's idea of shipping it back and having them fix it."


I agree. I hardly think that's necessary. That seems like a firmware deal to me.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayfro4* /forum/post/17022226
> 
> 
> Since I have 7.1 it looks like I will need an external amp to power my second zone (workout room). what is everyone using for this. Since it is a workout room and I chose cheaper in-ceiling speakers for that room it doesn't need a lot of power. Trying to find something in the sub $50 range if possible. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jay



If you have an old receiver around use that.


----------



## BeckMule

On the web interface for NetAudio there is a big button that says STOP which, as would be expected, stops the audio stream. Is there a discrete command for this on the factory remote (or even better yet in the Harmony database)?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

As others have reported I had about a 3 minute firmware update tonight. Glendale, AZ, USA


----------



## cybrsage

Yep, 3 minute update.


Main is A2.04

Sub is 1.10


----------



## Tweakophyte

Any ideas what the update does? I have to lug mine upstairs to my office to give it access to the net.


----------



## jayfro4

If I recall, you hold the Select button on the factory remote (and Harmony) and it will STOP net audio.


----------



## jayfro4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17023082
> 
> 
> If you have an old receiver around use that.



Yah. I could do that but the old receiver is a SonyES that was having issues. I hate to have something pulling that much power just for these 2 little speakers. May resort to it as I guess the cost of electricity is less than I would pay for an amp.


Jay


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayfro4* /forum/post/17025607
> 
> 
> Yah. I could do that but the old receiver is a SonyES that was having issues. I hate to have something pulling that much power just for these 2 little speakers. May resort to it as I guess the cost of electricity is less than I would pay for an amp.
> 
> 
> Jay



And you only need it on when you are in z2


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17024006
> 
> 
> On the web interface for NetAudio there is a big button that says STOP which, as would be expected, stops the audio stream. Is there a discrete command for this on the factory remote (or even better yet in the Harmony database)?



It's fairly simple to program the Stop function on your Harmony. It's simpler to use the "secondary" remote from Denon, the one marked RC-1070.


Using this remote you can "learn" the Stop command (button near bottom with a square on it) into your personal Harmony database. I then programmed this code into the similar Stop button on the Harmony for the Net/Usb activity.


In a similar way you can program a sort of shuffle play using the "Random" button on the RC-1070 (at the bottom). I say "sort of" since this is a "true" random sample of the current playlist and never eliminates already played selections from the sample list for the next play. This implies two problems: it will play forever, it will play the same song more than once. The repeat problem can be minimized by only using the random function on large playlists. It's not very useful for single album play for example.


----------



## texandme

Need an opinion from you guys. I'm thinking of purchasing 5 Marantz MA 500 mono block amps to power my 5.1 system through my 3808, do you think i will actually attain a richer sound by doing this?


Thanks for any input


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BOB HAN* /forum/post/17019897
> 
> 
> I have a Pronto TSU 9400 and had it programed yesterday. My programmer was not able to set up Zone 2 so the Pronto could control it. Has any one programed their all-in-one remotes to control Zone 2? Any ideas on where to get more information on it? Thanks Bob H



The Pronto can certainly control Zone 2, Zone 3, and pretty much anything else you can imagine.


The Denon IR protocol is documented here:
http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-IRCodes.pdf 


The RS232/Telnet protocol is documented here:
http://www.usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CIS..._Ver5.2.0a.pdf 


The IR protocol contains extensive command sets for multi-zone control. The RS232/Telnet protocol has even more options. I don't mean to be harsh, but if your programmer can't make a Pronto drive Zone 2 on the 3808, with all those options available, I'd look for another programmer....


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17025992
> 
> 
> It's fairly simple to program the Stop function on your Harmony. It's simpler to use the "secondary" remote from Denon, the one marked RC-1070.



Thanks davelr - it did not occur to me to look for that button on the second remote.


jayfro4, you are also correct - hold the "select" button down and it stops the stream as well.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Bill222




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill222* /forum/post/17020836
> 
> 
> I have my 3808CI connected to the TV via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The 3808 has the feature package and the latest firmware installed.
> 
> 
> I have turned off the volume display banner (set the banner display time to 0? something like that. I don't remember exactly. But I turned it off so I can change the volume without interfering with the hi-def picture I'm watching.)
> 
> 
> My problem is with the Mute display. When I turn on muting, the Denon displays - on the TV - that muting is on. I guess that's alright. Not perfect, but alright. The problem is - after I cancel muting by changing the volume, the Denon display on the TV still says muting is on. Muting is NOT on after changing the volume. Sound is coming through the speakers just fine. But the Denon display on the TV says muting is still on. To get rid of the TV muting display, I have to click the mute button two more times. Once to really turn muting back on (so the display is now correct), and a second time to turn muting off in a way the TV display recognizes.
> 
> 
> So that's the problem. Changing the volume cancels the muting feature (as it most likely should), but does NOT cancel the muting display shown on the TV.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? Remember - configure your Denon so volume is NOT displayed for testing this issue.



Can anyone else test this issue on their 3808CI? And either tell me they have the same issue (so it is a firmware issue for - basically - everyone) or - no - it really is something wrong with my receiver and only my receiver?


Thanks,

Bill


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill222* /forum/post/17027858
> 
> 
> Can anyone else test this issue on their 3808CI? And either tell me they have the same issue (so it is a firmware issue for - basically - everyone) or - no - it really is something wrong with my receiver and only my receiver?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill



In the Denon setup (Options...setting I think) you'll see a setting for HDMI CEC. If you don't need it, try turning it off. My guess is, CEC is telling your TV that the AVR went on mute.


----------



## cybrsage

1. No idea what the update does, sorry.


2. I always turn my mute and volume display off. If I do not hear sound, I press the mute to see if it was muted. I also just look at the AVR readout to see the volume level.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texandme* /forum/post/17026439
> 
> 
> Need an opinion from you guys. I'm thinking of purchasing 5 Marantz MA 500 mono block amps to power my 5.1 system through my 3808, do you think i will actually attain a richer sound by doing this?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input



Probably not. Check the specs on the Denon amps and the MA 500. The Denon specs are sparse, but equal to or less than 0.05% THD tells you enough. Even if the MA 500's have 0.01% THD, the difference is negligible in my opinion. There are so many other issues that degrade the content that a little THD is "lost in the noise." More often than not, the source material isn't that good, and even with Audyssey cleaning up the room problems considerably and to some extent the speaker problems, there are enough issues left to obscure the difference between two amps.


And, of course, we're splitting hairs while using human hearing that is far from perfect even if you have excellent hearing (our brains clean up the hearing defects to a large extent, at least when one is younger, but not enough to make your ears as good as the Denon amps).


Additionally, with outboard amps you have to contend with switching and interconnect (ground loop) noise (hum) and the hassle of the interconnects. And, the Denon will sit there drawing a bit over 100W regardless of whether you are using the amps (when used, they will be in class A most of the time so the power is taken whether or not you use it.


Now, if the Denon doesn't have the power you need (huge room with huge and inefficient speakers), that's another story. But, at 130 Watts per channel, the Denon will make a lot of sound in the worst of situations.


And, don't forget, since you are are using a 5.1 system, you have the option of using the 6th and 7th amps in the Denon to bi-amp your mains. Your mains are likely to be the only ones that need a lot of power and are the most critical sound-quality-wise. If you bi-amp them, you will surely keep those four Denon amps in Class A most of the time and that alone will add quality (use an external amp for Z2 if you were planning those Denon amps for Z2).


I've had a bank of Adcom 555II and similar, with the Audyssey Sound EQ between the Denon and those amps. It was great, but the Denon with it's lesser but still good MultEQ XT sounds as good to me and sure simplifies life.


BTW, I suggest a 120mm or 140mm 800 rpm computer box/muffin fan on top of the Denon. Use an old 12V wall wart (power module) plugged into a switched outlet on the back of the Denon. You won't know the Denon is running (cool to the touch) and will extend the Denon's life (use a filter if your environment is as dusty as mine).


Harrison

I


----------



## texandme

Thanks for the reply and all the info, looking at it i guess it would be a waste of time and money to do something that isn't really going to affect the sound quality by that much.


----------



## BeckMule

I've searched the archive and have a suspicion about this, but I am trying to verify that the problems I am experiencing are due to faults with the Denon internet radio feature and not my wireless adapter. I have connectivity and get internet radio just fine, but there are lots and lots of drop outs ("server error" or "network problem" usually). Sometimes there will be a lot of these and sometimes there will be a good connection for an hour or more. Do those of you with wired connections experience the same problems? Is the internet radio just bugggy?


----------



## texandme

I have mine wired and never had any problems. The only problem i have had with the net is when i was trying rhapsody for the 30 day trial.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17036863
> 
> 
> I've searched the archive and have a suspicion about this, but I am trying to verify that the problems I am experiencing are due to faults with the Denon internet radio feature and not my wireless adapter. I have connectivity and get internet radio just fine, but there are lots and lots of drop outs ("server error" or "network problem" usually). Sometimes there will be a lot of these and sometimes there will be a good connection for an hour or more. Do those of you with wired connections experience the same problems? Is the internet radio just bugggy?



I used to have a wireless adapter for my internet radio and I had similar problems. After messing with it for about a year, it finally went dead. So I decided to switch my router around so I was able to connect my 3808 using ethernet cable (directly) and I have not had ANY problems with internet radio since then. I am also able to access my music on my PC connected to the network. Denon advises against using wirelss for firmware updates, so that is another reason not to use wireless with the 3808.


----------



## rec head

I have some older speakers that I would like to use as rears to see if I am interested in pursuing 7.1. My current 5 speakers are all rated at 4ohm but these additional speakers are rated at 8. Is there any problem with this setup?


----------



## texandme

Just wanted to see if anyone is streaming Rhapsody thru the network? I tried the free trial a couple of months ago and was having problems with the service so i decided not to subscribe. Has there been any improvements to the service lately? I would try again but i don't want to pay for something unless i know it is working properly on other peoples systems.



Thanks for any help


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17038643
> 
> 
> I have some older speakers that I would like to use as rears to see if I am interested in pursuing 7.1. My current 5 speakers are all rated at 4ohm but these additional speakers are rated at 8. Is there any problem with this setup?



I see no problem with this setup at all. First of all, speaker impedence is a nominal figure anyway as the actual impedence when playing music is constantly changing based on the frequency being played. The only difference is that your rear speakers wouldn't have the same maximum power capability, assuming your receiver is rated for equal power to all channels. So your receiver might be able to actually output 150 watts to the front channels and only 100 watts per channel to the rears, but in practice I doubt that will make any difference, especially if your receiver has an automated setup program like Audyssey or MCC which will adjust the relative level for all the channels. The only other difference is that ideally you would like to have the same speakers or at least similar speakers all around so that you get a seamless sound front. This is most critical on your three front speakers, but also true to a certain extent on the rears. I did what you are asking about using my old, but high quality speakers, as my rears until I could afford new ones from the same manufacturer as my fronts. They sounded fine, but I could tell an immediate improvement once I bought the new rear speakers of the same brand. Since you are just wanting to see if you really want to go the multichannel route, I think it makes good sense to try the setup as you are suggesting before spending good money on new rear speakers. A good auto setup program can really help it work in the meantime!


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texandme* /forum/post/17039061
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone is streaming Rhapsody thru the network? I tried the free trial a couple of months ago and was having problems with the service so i decided not to subscribe. Has there been any improvements to the service lately? I would try again but i don't want to pay for something unless i know it is working properly on other peoples systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



I assume you're talking about the 'server disconnected' error. I posted last week on the RN forum that I'd seen improvement in some areas over the last few months. I've been pursuing this issue since Oct08 will little help from either RN or Denon.

Here's what I've noticed lately. When streaming a album or playlist I rarely have a disconnect now. There are a few playlists that are over seven hours long and most of those now play uninterrupted. Channels on the other hand are usless. Channels never play more than a couple songs before a disconnect. Very dissappointing as I would love to 'browse' certain channels to find new or interesting music then find the artist or album to play.

I'm going to stick with Rhap for now. I'm out of credits RN staff was giving me to placate my dissappointment with the lack of progress fixing a error that any consumer should never have to put up with. Denon in particular was worthless in helping me find a solution. RN may not have done anything but at least they didn't insult me.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texandme* /forum/post/17039061
> 
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone is streaming Rhapsody thru the network? I tried the free trial a couple of months ago and was having problems with the service so i decided not to subscribe. Has there been any improvements to the service lately? I would try again but i don't want to pay for something unless i know it is working properly on other peoples systems.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help



I wondered the same thing as well but I think rotohead did a good job trying to get it to work without much success: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...light=rhapsody 

I could be wrong, but I haven't seen many happy Rhapsody posts in this thread.


----------



## rotohead

P.S. when Rhap is working properly it is worth the monthly fee imo. I'm a old retired half deaf music lover and I think the sound quality is excellent. The interface on the Denon is weak but I use the Rhap program on my laptop to make playlists, etc. Then I goto Rhap using Command3808 to interface w/the Denon. It works for me.


----------



## rotohead

My thread on RN forum for those who never saw this before.

http://real.lithium.com/real/board/m...hread.id=36021


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17039322
> 
> 
> I see no problem with this setup at all. First of all, speaker impedence is a nominal figure anyway as the actual impedence when playing music is constantly changing based on the frequency being played. The only difference is that your rear speakers wouldn't have the same maximum power capability, assuming your receiver is rated for equal power to all channels. So your receiver might be able to actually output 150 watts to the front channels and only 100 watts per channel to the rears, but in practice I doubt that will make any difference, especially if your receiver has an automated setup program like Audyssey or MCC which will adjust the relative level for all the channels. The only other difference is that ideally you would like to have the same speakers or at least similar speakers all around so that you get a seamless sound front. This is most critical on your three front speakers, but also true to a certain extent on the rears. I did what you are asking about using my old, but high quality speakers, as my rears until I could afford new ones from the same manufacturer as my fronts. They sounded fine, but I could tell an immediate improvement once I bought the new rear speakers of the same brand. Since you are just wanting to see if you really want to go the multichannel route, I think it makes good sense to try the setup as you are suggesting before spending good money on new rear speakers. A good auto setup program can really help it work in the meantime!



Thanks.


Now I get to run more speakerwire and re-run Audyssey. My two favorite things.


----------



## kdubb

The mute banner seems to only go away using the volume when you have the master volume banner option turned on. If the master volume banner is turned off the mute can only be turned off using the mute button.


Keith


----------



## rotohead

Just a final note, and it's just my opinion, that the improved connectivity in some of Rhap is due to the reduced demand on RN servers from the loss in subcribers over the last six months. I have no facts to support this other than info I've obtained from RN staff's statements about loosing subs. I've never been informed by RN that they found any glitch or fault in their service to make any change. Through two RN staffers that were assigned to my case they always replied to me, "we're working with Denon to fix it". I never believed any of that.


----------



## texandme

Thanks rotohead, have you downloaded the new firmware that came out a few days ago? I still don't have the info on what the latest update corrected, might have corrected some Rhapsody problems. I think i will give the service a try for a month and see how it works. I will update everyone once i order the service and give a once over.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *texandme* /forum/post/17039845
> 
> 
> Thanks rotohead, have you downloaded the new firmware that came out a few days ago? I still don't have the info on what the latest update corrected, might have corrected some Rhapsody problems. I think i will give the service a try for a month and see how it works. I will update everyone once i order the service and give a once over.



Just did the latest firmware download, tested the 'Rhapsody Channels' feature and it disconnected after two songs. Same old same old. I'm now running a 6 hour long playlist and no problems so far. Can't tell me this isn't a problem on the RN side.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/16446342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/16440960
> 
> 
> I've heard plenty of nice things about the Harmony remotes, but I need to know for sure that it can act as remote ID 2. Otherwise I'll have the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more specific and accurate answers, you need to go over to the Harmony thread.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=967841
Click to expand...


I couldn't get any definitive answers anywhere (apparently very few people use Denon remote ID 2), and we were up to 4 remotes since we just got HD cable, so I went ahead and took the plunge on a Harmony 550.


I was able to get it working, but not quite as easily as I expected. If you try the same, here are a few things to watch out for:
There is no setting in the Logitech software for the Denon's remote ID. However, I was able to input the commands manually, reading the individual commands' IR signals from the original Denon remotes.

The Logitech software's troubleshooting "remote verification" read the remote ID 2 commands from the Denon remote, but claimed the Harmony was already using the correct command-set. This was actually false, since it was sending remote ID 1 commands!

I had to use the RC-1070 (simpler Denon remote) to program the input selections. The RC-1068 (Denon "universal" remote) input buttons are not discrete, since each button cycles between two inputs.


Now that I've got it working though, I'm quite impressed. The Harmony software is very powerful (though a bit annoyingly laid out) and I don't think I'll need to use any of the device-specific remotes again.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17039582
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Now I get to run more speakerwire and re-run Audyssey. My two favorite things.



I went back and reread your earlier post after I had already posted my response. I thought you had a 2.1 or 3.1 setup currently and were going to use the old speakers for your rear surrounds. I see that you already have a 5.1 setup and are wanting to try using the old speakers as your back surrounds. That will matter even less than what I suggested in terms of the back speakers not matching the front speakers. In my experience, the back surrounds really don't convey that much information most of the time and mainly help to locate action or movement in movies, so I didn't really notice much difference when adding the back surround. The improvement I spoke of was when replacing the left and right rear surrounds with new speakers from the same manufacturer as my fronts. Since you already have some spare speakers laying around, it is certainly worthwhile to install the 7.1 setup and you may find that it sounds just fine with no need to replace them with speakers that match your fronts. Give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17040330
> 
> 
> I went back and reread your earlier post after I had already posted my response. I thought you had a 2.1 or 3.1 setup currently and were going to use the old speakers for your rear surrounds. I see that you already have a 5.1 setup and are wanting to try using the old speakers as your back surrounds. That will matter even less than what I suggested in terms of the back speakers not matching the front speakers. In my experience, the back surrounds really don't convey that much information most of the time and mainly help to locate action or movement in movies, so I didn't really notice much difference when adding the back surround. The improvement I spoke of was when replacing the left and right rear surrounds with new speakers from the same manufacturer as my fronts. Since you already have some spare speakers laying around, it is certainly worthwhile to install the 7.1 setup and you may find that it sounds just fine with no need to replace them with speakers that match your fronts. Give it a try and see what you think.



Thanks again.


The "spare" speakers will be needed when I finally get a zone 2 run to the office (separate amp) so I will probably get rear speakers to match my sides.


----------



## KneeDeep

I'm having issues with my Def. Tech Sub.

The line cable (out of my 3808ci)seems to not be able to handle the signal.

It keeps cutting out.

I think it's the cable but freakin MONPRICE' would'nt give me any help over the phone about what cables to order,what I did order,if it was correct.

I did talk to a CS rep. when I placed the order.

Rediculous

I know Monoprice is above reproach,and their stuff is great,but come on,gimme some help,at least tell how you recommended the cables that i bought.!!


----------



## batpig

how do you know the cable is the problem? have you tested with a different cable and found that it worked correctly?


----------



## BradD15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17015702
> 
> 
> I recently had the same problem after a firmware update. The only place I could finally find to get them to turn on was to log into the web interface of the AVR (log into the IP address of the receiver). There was a section there which I think was called Surround Parameters or something like that. Under that heading was a check box called Matrix; when you check that box, it enables the surround back speakers as long as the amp has been assigned for 7 channels as you indicated.



On the Parameter -> Audio page, I've changed the value in the "Surround Mode" drop down list to "Matrix" and I still can't get 7ch stereo. Once again, I made sure that all the connections are snug and verified that they do produce sound (by switching them to the Surround A slots). I've also turned zones 2 and 3 off. What else can I do?


Update:

I changed "Amp Assign" on the "Option(1)" page from "7.1ch" to "bi-amp" and that did the trick. I don't get why though....I've got a lot of learning to do still


----------



## RSTide

I finally broke down and brought my 3808 in for a re-flash. Got tired of the way-off-the-mark Audyssey settings with the Auto-setup.


Should get it back some time next week, and looking forward to a fully functional 3808.


----------



## flyingvfreak

I found a NIB 3808 and the it has never been pluged in or registered!! The seller is asking $1099 for it. Is it worth my while to score this?? I should I pass on it nd get something newer or different.


----------



## sterryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvfreak* /forum/post/17050484
> 
> 
> I found a NIB 3808 and the it has never been pluged in or registered!! The seller is asking $1099 for it. Is it worth my while to score this?? I should I pass on it nd get something newer or different.



buy mine on ebay much cheaper as good a unit and already has feature pack... save $400+ PM if you want listing info


----------



## PerryD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvfreak* /forum/post/17050484
> 
> 
> I found a NIB 3808 and the it has never been pluged in or registered!! The seller is asking $1099 for it. Is it worth my while to score this?? I should I pass on it nd get something newer or different.



I posted this in another thread, but the 4308 is only $1329 at 6ave.com right now with the AFL5 coupon. Considering the list on this is $1000 more than the 3808 and comes with full warranty, I'd consider it a much better deal.


----------



## rotohead

Let me be the first stiff to offer a opinion on the last DL (3808-3min). I have worked a number of config settings and the 'save' function is much faster. I've done about five different settings in the time it used to take for one.


----------



## iramack

What "save" function?


When you change something you either back out via the return button or hit enter and then back out via the return button...........


What gives???


Steve


----------



## liquidmetal

I upgraded to 7.1.


Went into manual setup enabled SBs.

Went into amp assign and changed to 7.1.

Went into parameters and changed SB CH Out to PLIIx-Cinema.


Watching Miss Universe, I only got sounds from backs, not sides.

Test tone works for all speakers.


Display said Dolby D + PLIIX-C and right side shows all 7.1 speakers.


Did I do everything right? I thought I should hear similar stuff from sides and

backs. Since the source is Dolby digital, I would think the sides would have

more than rears.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17051366
> 
> 
> What "save" function?
> 
> 
> When you change something you either back out via the return button or hit enter and then back out via the return button...........
> 
> 
> What gives???
> 
> 
> Steve



This refers to saving the configuration settings in a .dat file using the web utility. It's actually pretty cool; I did a microprocessor reset the other day and had my configuration back in about 20 minutes (without having to rerun Audyssey again).


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/17051767
> 
> 
> Watching Miss Universe, I only got sounds from backs, not sides.
> 
> Test tone works for all speakers.
> 
> 
> Display said Dolby D + PLIIX-C and right side shows all 7.1 speakers.
> 
> 
> Did I do everything right? I thought I should hear similar stuff from sides and
> 
> backs. Since the source is Dolby digital, I would think the sides would have
> 
> more than rears.



have you experimented with other content? if it's only with that one specific show, it's the way the source is being broadcast. When doing 5.1>6.1 or 5.1>7.1 (EX or PLIIx Cinema, respectively) the rear channel(s) is extracted from mono (correlated) info in the surround channels. If the surround channels are perfectly mono, then EVERYTHING will be extracted from the sides and sent to the rears.


It's a VERY rare situation to have totally mono surround content, so if you only ever experience this issue with that one program I would not worry about it. When you encounter content like this, the PLIIx Music mode will work better because it doesn't subtract the content from the sides that it extracts and sends to the rears.


----------



## flyingvfreak

after reading most post and threads im doubting this Recv now, mostly after reading the Glitchess thread, Seems like a lot of Problems with the firmware on this Recv ?? Lost now


----------



## liquidmetal

was hoping you would respond batpig. will try a dvd. haven't run audyssey

over yet. will tomorrow probably. need a quiet house.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BradD15* /forum/post/17044091
> 
> 
> On the Parameter -> Audio page, I've changed the value in the "Surround Mode" drop down list to "Matrix" and I still can't get 7ch stereo. Once again, I made sure that all the connections are snug and verified that they do produce sound (by switching them to the Surround A slots). I've also turned zones 2 and 3 off. What else can I do?
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> I changed "Amp Assign" on the "Option(1)" page from "7.1ch" to "bi-amp" and that did the trick. I don't get why though....I've got a lot of learning to do still



I don't get it either! It makes no sense to set it to "bi-amp" when you want to enable the rear surrounds. Mine is set to "7.1" channel and I believe that is what the manual indicates, so I don't know why yours will only work with the bi-amp setting.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17053301
> 
> 
> I don't get it either! It makes no sense to set it to "bi-amp" when you want to enable the rear surrounds. Mine is set to "7.1" channel and I believe that is what the manual indicates, so I don't know why yours will only work with the bi-amp setting.



I'm just guessing but it doesn't sound like it is working. By setting it to bi-amp you are probably just getting the same signal as the fronts.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> By setting it to bi-amp you are probably just getting the same signal as the fronts.



That's 100% what is happening. It's "working" I guess but it's certainly not CORRECT.


----------



## kennyboy

All, I have two questions WRT the 3808. First, I am thinking about purchasing high quality headphones such as the Denon AH-D7000. These headphones have an impedence of 25 ohms and are easily driven. Is there any advantage to purchasing a headphone amp or will these sound just fine thru the 3808 headpone jack? Second, has anyone purchased an external power cord for their 3808. If so, what did you purchase and did it offer a sonic advantage over the factory supplied cord?


----------



## batpig

can't answer the first part (don't use headphones) but to the second question: no power cord will EVER give you any "sonic advantage", that is 100% snake oil BS. The power cord will NOT change the sound quality in any way.


----------



## liquidmetal

Content does make a difference. However, display is strange. I am watching ESPN football right now, and nothing from sides. Switching to a DD2.0 channel, sides are active. A DD5.1 dvd has all 7.1 active.


Note, ESPN does not light DDPLIIx icon like the other channel. ESPN and

DVD displays are identical.


Since the game is still on, maybe another 7.1 user can see if there screen

matches mine.


See attachments....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17051798
> 
> 
> have you experimented with other content? if it's only with that one specific show, it's the way the source is being broadcast. When doing 5.1>6.1 or 5.1>7.1 (EX or PLIIx Cinema, respectively) the rear channel(s) is extracted from mono (correlated) info in the surround channels. If the surround channels are perfectly mono, then EVERYTHING will be extracted from the sides and sent to the rears.
> 
> 
> It's a VERY rare situation to have totally mono surround content, so if you only ever experience this issue with that one program I would not worry about it. When you encounter content like this, the PLIIx Music mode will work better because it doesn't subtract the content from the sides that it extracts and sends to the rears.


----------



## Sycraft

With power cords just consider this: To get to your amp, the power has to travel through thousands of miles of cable. Much of this is aluminium wire with a steel core for the long haul runs. It goes through many step down transformers, more copper wire, usually quite old, in to your house, through regular line cord, and to an outlet. You really think any problems are in the last 6 feet from teh outlet to your gear?










There are only two cases I can think of where a cord might make an audible difference:


1) It is a two connector cord, replacing a three connector cord. Ground loops love to sneak in to audio systems via 3 prong cords (they did in mine) and thus removing that can remove the problem. So if you went from a regular IEC cord to a 2-prong "audiophile" cord, that could do it. However, if that's what you want you can just snap the 3rd pin off your cord. Do note that going to a 2 pin cord on a device not made for it is a safety risk.


In the case of the 3808, it is designed with a 2-prong cord so this is not a problem.


2) It has a filter in it that is filtering out some garbage coming in on the power line. Some of the high end power cords have a lump in the middle that's a power filter. This can remove RFI that comes down the power lines and causes problems with some gear. Ok fine, but if that's what you want/need, buy a power filter. You'll spend a lot less and get something that does a much better job.



Don't waste your money on high end power cords. Even if you are a believer in high end cable for the signal path, it just makes no sense in the power path because of the power grid. Having 6 feet of high quality cable and 2000 miles of crap doesn't get you anything.


The supplied 3808 power cord is a nice heavy duty 2-prong cord and is precisely what you want.



As for the headphone amp it sounds reasonable to me. I don't have phones that low impedance so maybe it would be different but my 48 Ohm Audio Technicas are quite happy. No hissing, plenty of bass, good detail, etc. Would a dedicated amp do better? Maybe, but I'm certainly not hearing anything that makes me say "Man this is not up to the task."


----------



## kennyboy

Batpig and Skycraft. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kennyboy* /forum/post/17056361
> 
> 
> All, I have two questions WRT the 3808. First, I am thinking about purchasing high quality headphones such as the Denon AH-D7000. These headphones have an impedence of 25 ohms and are easily driven. Is there any advantage to purchasing a headphone amp or will these sound just fine thru the 3808 headpone jack? Second, has anyone purchased an external power cord for their 3808. If so, what did you purchase and did it offer a sonic advantage over the factory supplied cord?



I purchased a Audussy wireless phone system that has a optic connection. I run Rhapsody, IR and media server thru this headphone on zone two and I couldn't be happier. If you make sure of conflicts RF wise it is truly golden. Some limits to location of the transmitter, battery life, etc. PM me for more opines.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyingvfreak* /forum/post/17051834
> 
> 
> after reading most post and threads im doubting this Recv now, mostly after reading the Glitchess thread, Seems like a lot of Problems with the firmware on this Recv ?? Lost now



?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17064016
> 
> 
> I purchased a Audussy wireless phone system that has a optic connection. I run Rhapsody, IR and media server thru this headphone on zone two and I couldn't be happier. If you make sure of conflicts RF wise it is truly golden. Some limits to location of the transmitter, battery life, etc. PM me for more opines.


----------



## McGoogan

Howdy to all,


Not been on this thread for a while, but wanted to raise a question. I recently upgraded speakers and either noticed this now, or something changed in my setup.


I am still running speakers as 'small' since the new speakers are still a bookshelf and only 2 way. I have LFE + Main set. *My question: Is it normal for the sub to only work in a 5-channel stereo or surround mode???* When I select Stereo, Direct or Pure Direct I only get the fronts? I don't recall this being the case before these speakers.


thanks


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17066498
> 
> 
> I am still running speakers as 'small' since the new speakers are still a bookshelf and only 2 way. I have LFE + Main set. *My question: Is it normal for the sub to only work in a 5-channel stereo or surround mode???* When I select Stereo, Direct or Pure Direct I only get the fronts? I don't recall this being the case before these speakers.



"Small" mains + "LFE+Main" doesn't make sense.


----------



## davekro

A few months ago, just before the 2010 models were coming out, I was following the 3808CI availability/pricing. Money is now even tighter, BUT 'IF' there were deals too good to pass up ($750 or less), I might pull th etrigger on a new 3808CI.

1) Are 3808CI's still being sold at the 6Ave etc. online stores? (long shot)

2) If so, have they dropped much below the +/- $1,000 price point? (longer shot)

3) If so, are they now shipping with the '$100 Feature Pack' already installed? (Totally dreaming now...







)

4) Have folks noticed a glut of 3808CI's on the used market lately with the 2010's now out?


When paying attention a few months back, I always wondered, when I was past the free feature pack promo, I might save some serious cash, if I waited for used, not too old/good condition units already with the feature pack installed. This is what I'd be looking for in #4 above.


I just thought I'd check in with y'all who may have kept abreast of the 3808's status as relates to the above. Way more insight and info than just calling 6 AVE for availability.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17066498
> 
> 
> I am still running speakers as 'small' since the new speakers are still a bookshelf and only 2 way. I have LFE + Main set. *My question: Is it normal for the sub to only work in a 5-channel stereo or surround mode???* When I select Stereo, Direct or Pure Direct I only get the fronts? I don't recall this being the case before these speakers.
> 
> 
> thanks



two channel bass management is set separately in the "2CH DIRECT/STEREO" sub menu, under Manual Setup > Audio Setup (see pg 31 of the manual).


the behavior of this menu is a bit confusing, as the settings do not apply equally to "STEREO" versus "DIRECT" modes. I explain the functionality of this menu pretty well in my FAQ, at the end of the audio section:
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#audio 


On a side note, one thing to note is that, even if your speakers are set to "small", the subwoofer may not make much noise with a lot of content if your crossovers are too low (e.g. 40Hz). A lot of times (even with bookshelf speakers) the initial crossover will end up at 40 or 60Hz; if so raise them to 80Hz and more of the low bass will be redirected to the sub.


----------



## glenDog

I've been having HDMI handshake issues with my TV, DVR and Denon 3808. (Signal occasionally drops for a few seconds interrupting the program)

Denon says the problem is probably with the DVR Set top Box (Motorola). I have the most up to date firmware from Denon. According to Denon, HDMI.org says there are some set top boxes that are not compliant while Verizon (FIOS TV Provider) says the DVR is compliant and up to date. Verizon suggests I patch around the Denon. Not my favorite idea as you can imagine..

If I remove the HDMI cables and replace with Component Video cables, will the HD picture and sound quality be as good as the HDMI cable set-up?

Everybody's pointing at the other guy and I just want to get the problem resolved. Thanks


----------



## batpig

It's the cable box, it's always the cable box. Cable boxes are cheap rentals, and while they may be correct for HDCP compliance with a direct connection to an HDMI display, they often fail to be compliant when connected through an HDMI repeater (like an AVR).


Either (1) switch to component + optical or (2) run HDMI straight to the TV for video (bypassing the Denon AVR), and optical to the AVR for sound.... and enjoy fewer headaches, with identical audio and video quality


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/17067128
> 
> 
> A few months ago, just before the 2010 models were coming out, I was following the 3808CI availability/pricing. Money is now even tighter, BUT 'IF' there were deals too good to pass up ($750 or less), I might pull th etrigger on a new 3808CI.
> 
> 1) Are 3808CI's still being sold at the 6Ave etc. online stores? (long shot)
> 
> 2) If so, have they dropped much below the +/- $1,000 price point? (longer shot)
> 
> 3) If so, are they now shipping with the '$100 Feature Pack' already installed? (Totally dreaming now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 4) Have folks noticed a glut of 3808CI's on the used market lately with the 2010's now out?
> 
> 
> When paying attention a few months back, I always wondered, when I was past the free feature pack promo, I might save some serious cash, if I waited for used, not too old/good condition units already with the feature pack installed. This is what I'd be looking for in #4 above.
> 
> 
> I just thought I'd check in with y'all who may have kept abreast of the 3808's status as relates to the above. Way more insight and info than just calling 6 AVE for availability.



I can't answer all your questions but I've kept an eye out for used 3808 or 4808 for a possible upgrade to a different room and I haven't seen very many at all. Some overseas units which I would never buy but not any stateside units. Maybe I don't look in the best places, I don't know but it doesn't seem like a very good approach. I'd be looking for a new unit or wait six months until the 2010's become common and tested.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17067009
> 
> 
> "Small" mains + "LFE+Main" doesn't make sense.



I did not understand this setting and had alot of troubles including overheating. LFE + Main means the full range of audio is produced at the main speaker (including low bass) AND the portion below the crossover is produced at the sub. You should use just the LFE setting so everything in the .1 signal is produced in the sub and apply the proper crossover to the mains to your preference.


----------



## batpig

but his (HDTV) point was that the setting is irrelevant for speakers set to "small".


that setting ONLY affects a speaker set as "large"


----------



## Infominister

Can anyone advise me about whether the AVR 3808ci can be used for amplification when using a microphone in the VAux input on the front panel? I inserted the mic' plug in the left audio input using an RCA/stereo adapter and did not get any sound with my "Testing...1, 2 3" check. I also made sure to change the Mic' option from included Audyssey mic' to V-Aux.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17073033
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise me about whether the AVR 3808ci can be used for amplification when using a microphone in the VAux input on the front panel? I inserted the mic' plug in the left audio input using an RCA/stereo adapter and did not get any sound with my "Testing...1, 2 3" check. I also made sure to change the Mic' option from included Audyssey mic' to V-Aux.



My understanding is that the mic inputs are only for Audyssey. And if you were to hear anything during your "Testing 1,2,3" it would indicate a failure of the hardware or firmware.


----------



## liquidmetal

One week until college football!


Anyone got a radiodenon link that can be used to listen to the Florida

Gators Mick Hubert calls of the games?


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

I finnally networked my 3808. I have a usb with my music conneted directly which works well (have every thing organized into folders) but disapointed in the network streaming. With my xbox I can play an artist or an genere with the denon if I use these options I have to select an album after choosing artist. Am I missing something? Any work around. I can select flac files over the network but will not play?


Also, to contect to the web interface do I have just type in the ip of the denon into the browser? I tried that and it did not work is something I have to turn on in the denon. I have two switches and two powerline adapters (networking throught power lines) between the computer and denon.


----------



## Sycraft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekro* /forum/post/17067128
> 
> 
> 1) Are 3808CI's still being sold at the 6Ave etc. online stores? (long shot)



Not that I can tell. I got mine from 6th Ave a few weeks ago and a couple days after I bought it, it slid off their page.



> Quote:
> 2) If so, have they dropped much below the +/- $1,000 price point? (longer shot)



Don't count on it. I got a good amount below MSRP from 6th Ave, but still above $1000.



> Quote:
> 3) If so, are they now shipping with the '$100 Feature Pack' already installed? (Totally dreaming now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Nope. My unit lacks the upgrade. I'll probably drop the money on it.



> Quote:
> 4) Have folks noticed a glut of 3808CI's on the used market lately with the 2010's now out?



No, and I don't think you will. Reason is that there's no replacement for it. The 3310 is a much lower end unit, having only MultEQ, not XT (it only has 1 DSP chip, not 2). The 4310 is now the lowest end unit with MultEQ XT, but it costs a good deal more than the 3808. So there is nothing in that price and feature class from Denon. Thus I'd imagine people will be hanging on to it, unless they want to upgrade to something higher class.


----------



## rec head

Has anyone actually had any "remote maintenance" done to their 3808 either by an installer or Denon? I was just looking at the features listed on Denon's site and realized I didn't think the topic has come up here.


----------



## cdnbum88

Airport Express


Buddy let me borrow his airport express before I go out and buy one.


I have an ethernet cable plugged into my AVR directly from my Uverse brains/router.


Do I need to now plug this cable into the AE and then a usb to my AVR?


Where in the flow do I put AE?


Thanks


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17081663
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually had any "remote maintenance" done to their 3808 either by an installer or Denon? I was just looking at the features listed on Denon's site and realized I didn't think the topic has come up here.



I've asked this same question a couple of times & have never gotten a response.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/17082053
> 
> 
> I've asked this same question a couple of times & have never gotten a response.



The remote maintenance provides a Denon certified installer the ability to make configuration changes and do firmware updates. It's like the web console but for a Denon CI


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17082298
> 
> 
> The remote maintenance provides a Denon certified installer the ability to make configuration changes and do firmware updates. It's like the web console but for a Denon CI



But is anybody using it?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17082298
> 
> 
> The remote maintenance provides a Denon certified installer the ability to make configuration changes and do firmware updates. It's like the web console but for a Denon CI



Yea I know what it is I just wondered if anyone had had to use it?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17083350
> 
> 
> But is anybody using it?



My dealer has the software & training but I haven't needed it myself.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17083350
> 
> 
> But is anybody using it?



Probably, but not the people industrious enough to come to a web site like this.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17083350
> 
> 
> But is anybody using it?



Probably most Denon CI's prefer to use setup screens at customer location. The remote maintenance is mostly for a controlled setup where the customer doesn't have the ability or desire to configure and maintain themselves.


----------



## CCDC

I would like to connect dual subwoofers to the Denon 3808ci and am curious as to the best method of doing this, any tips here? There is only one sub pre-out that I can see on the back of the 3808. do you just use a Y cable or another method of routing the signal to the 2nd sub.


Next Question:

I'm using 2 Klipsch RW-12d subs, would it be beneficial to look at the Audyssey EQ curve and compensate the low end by adjusting the low-pass on one of them so that its performance is focussed to any deficient area or let both subs ride unfiltered and allow Audyssey and the Denon to handle things?


----------



## KBMAN

Well,

I didn't want to go thru 532 pages to see how this receiver SOUNDS, besides all the features. I know this is an older model, but I can get a great deal on a new one. Do you guys think this beast will out-perform my 10 year old Lexicon MC-1 on BLURAY? Also, does the video processor do a good to great job?


BTW....I would be using this as a preamp to go to my NAD amps.....


----------



## Gary J

I replaced the MC-1 with it it just to get Audyssey Room EQ. Worth it for that alone. Out to Rotel 200w amps.


----------



## robbroy

I must be brain dead cuz I'm just not figuring this out. The other night we noticed the on screen display (over HDMI) was not showing on the screen (we like the volume indicator). I figured, eh, I must have somehow turned it off, so I'll just go into the gui and turn it back on. Except I can't get to the menu, either. Does anyone have any ideas before I give in and try a hard reset of the unit? Thanks!


-Robb


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Small button power off/on. As in full power off, not just standby that the bigger power button does.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Please help. I cannot get the web interface to work. The 3808 connects to the internet fine, and can play network music off my pc (except flac files that show up but can't play?). I enter the ip in the form of xxx.xxx.x.xxx and it does not work get 404 Gateway Timeout. I tried Command3808 and it works with the same ip address. Hopefully some one with some network experience can help. Or direct me to some help. This is the last thing I need to get sorted out.


BTW-I recall having the same problem with accessing my router a long time ago and gave up.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17085825
> 
> 
> Please help. I cannot get the web interface to work. The 3808 connects to the internet fine, and can play network music off my pc (except flac files that show up but can't play?). I enter the ip in the form of xxx.xxx.x.xxx and it does not work get 404 Gateway Timeout. I tried Command3808 and it works with the same ip address. Hopefully some one with some network experience can help. Or direct me to some help. This is the last thing I need to get sorted out.
> 
> 
> BTW-I recall having the same problem with accessing my router a long time ago and gave up.



Check your subnet mask / ip settings on both the receiver and your pc.


For your local IP address such as 192.168.0.101 (e.g. your pc) the correct subnet mask is likely 255.255.255.0


If you are using Internet Explorer (IE) you might also try Firefox instead. If you have a firewall turned on the pc try turning that off.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17085881
> 
> 
> Check your subnet mask / ip settings on both the receiver and your pc.
> 
> 
> For your local IP address such as 192.168.0.101 (e.g. your pc) the correct subnet mask is likely 255.255.255.0
> 
> 
> If you are using Internet Explorer (IE) you might also try Firefox instead. If you have a firewall turned on the pc try turning that off.



What am I checking for in the Reciever and pc settings?


I will try firefox and report back. It has to be something weird as Command3808 works, and everything else connects.


Edit-where do I find my computer IP? Thought it was under "my computer" properties but can't find it? I used to be good at this stuff but haven't used the knowledge in years. Thanks


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Firefox worked!!! Thank you very much. Now maybe I can get my router fixed up.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17086024
> 
> 
> Firefox worked!!! Thank you very much. Now maybe I can get my router fixed up.



Sounds like the issue is with IE. Check IE settings and load any updates. See if maybe IE is configured to use a proxy.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17085972
> 
> 
> What am I checking for in the Reciever and pc settings?
> 
> 
> I will try firefox and report back. It has to be something weird as Command3808 works, and everything else connects.
> 
> 
> Edit-where do I find my computer IP? Thought it was under "my computer" properties but can't find it? I used to be good at this stuff but haven't used the knowledge in years. Thanks


 Windows IP settings utility


----------



## robbroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/17085716
> 
> 
> Small button power off/on. As in full power off, not just standby that the bigger power button does.



I saw your post, and my pride almost hoped it wouldn't work because I can't believe I didn't try something so obvious, but it did the trick. Thank you!


-Robb


----------



## jaczor

I have a question for you guys, is ok to have mi LCD TV connected directly to the 3808's power outlet so that turns on and off with the receiver or can that damage the TV? it's basically the same as having the tv turned on all the time and unplugging it to turn it off.


Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaczor* /forum/post/17086675
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys, is ok to have mi LCD TV connected directly to the 3808's power outlet so that turns on and off with the receiver or can that damage the TV? it's basically the same as having the tv turned on all the time and unplugging it to turn it off.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I think those outlets back of the AVR are for small devices. e.g. cd player, dvd player, etc.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN* /forum/post/17084664
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> I didn't want to go thru 532 pages to see how this receiver SOUNDS, besides all the features. I know this is an older model, but I can get a great deal on a new one. Do you guys think this beast will out-perform my 10 year old Lexicon MC-1 on BLURAY? Also, does the video processor do a good to great job?
> 
> 
> BTW....I would be using this as a preamp to go to my NAD amps.....



For video it does OK but most newer Blurays and TVs should be better


----------



## kechulater

I have a Delphi XM Tuner with a Home Dock which allows me to connect to any home receiver via analog connections. Can I connect my Delphi to an XM Mini-Tuner home dock to connect to my 3808 XM input? Or do I have to pay for another subscription and buy XM Mini-Tuner and the home dock? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Glad it worked Robb.


Some how the 3808 loses its mind. I've seen the same thing with losing memorized radio presets. Power button cycle and suddenly all my presets are back.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

First of all thanks for all the help guys. You have saved me lots of testing time










So I am almost done my overhaul and ready to tidy up the wires and push everything back into place. Just a couple of last things I was wondering if you had any recomendations on the set up. Huge job to get behind the equipment racks so any thought appreciated.


1) I have added my old 2707 as my zone two amp to the rack to run my upstairs speakers run to the same location as the 3808. Set the 3808 to AMP2 so that I don't run both off the remote. Unfortunately now my Harmony won't work and kind find the option on the Harmony site for proper codes. Not a big deal. Pain to have to manually turn on the 2707 for zone 2, or reaching for another remote to turn it on, anyway of having it turn on with zone 2? Have used rca on the zone 2 pre out to ext in on the 2707. This is the only connection being made. Set the 2707 at 0db and locked the set up on stereo setting. Any other recomendations or work arounds?


2)All my sources are hdmi that cannot be sent to zone 2 so running optical for my dvr (in case I want to listen to the game as I grab a beer). Might run a rca or optical for the dvd player I use for cds sometimes just in case in tandem with hdmi. This is on top off tuner, net, usb that will run zone 2 anyways. Would you include something else? or do it differently? My other inputs are a BR player and HD DVD.


3)Not running any video into or from the 2707 just don't see the need for it.


----------



## liquidmetal

What are your recommendations for SB CH OUT for DTS 5.1 sources and 7.1 setup?


----------



## cdnbum88

Ok I was finally able to get my friends AE started.


Now I have a connector with RCA's that I have plugged into my AE. Now where do/should I plug it into on the AVR? Right now I tried the ipod connection in the rear and I select ipod in the menu and nothing. Do I need to assign? Should I plug elsewhere?


Thanks


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17067009
> 
> 
> "Small" mains + "LFE+Main" doesn't make sense.



Speaker Config -> small

Subwoofer Mode -> LFE+Main


Does that help?

thanks


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17067274
> 
> 
> two channel bass management is set separately in the "2CH DIRECT/STEREO" sub menu, under Manual Setup > Audio Setup (see pg 31 of the manual). *I was unaware of that setting. The stereo was set to Large and No Subwoofer. So I changed it to Custom, small and then LFE+Main. Will see what that does. Thanks for the insight.*
> 
> 
> the behavior of this menu is a bit confusing, as the settings do not apply equally to "STEREO" versus "DIRECT" modes. I explain the functionality of this menu pretty well in my FAQ, at the end of the audio section:
> http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#audio *That is one heck of a guide. Kudos to you. I have saved your document on my Desktop for future reference. Thanks for that.*
> 
> 
> On a side note, one thing to note is that, even if your speakers are set to "small", the subwoofer may not make much noise with a lot of content if your crossovers are too low (e.g. 40Hz). A lot of times (even with bookshelf speakers) the initial crossover will end up at 40 or 60Hz; if so raise them to 80Hz and more of the low bass will be redirected to the sub.


*At this point, the Audyssey had some outrageous crossovers, so I've got everything set at 80Hz for right now as I fine tune. Thanks again for your time and post.*


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/17089335
> 
> 
> What are your recommendations for SB CH OUT for DTS 5.1 sources and 7.1 setup?



Generally I like non matrix if it is a action movie so the SB just repeats the surround. If it is a dynamic soundtrack with lots of movement I will use PLII if it has lots of surround use and Matrix (dts EX in this case) if it has less. BTW matrix will give you 6.1 not 7.1.


----------



## aaronwt

I use PLIIx cinema for all my TV watching so it converts everything from 2.0 to 5.1 into 7.1


----------



## DanTheManFromCT

Hi Guys,

I recently added a 1075 Rotel amp to handle amplification of the primary 5 chanels. Sub rears are handled by the 3808. My question... and I do feel silly for asking... is at what point does the Denon start introducing distortion? I always assumed that the 0dB rating on the volume control was the rated maximum output and after this point the 3808 would start exceeding it's specs. Does the procesor side introduce distorion beyond this point or is it the amplifier section that would start straining?


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanTheManFromCT* /forum/post/17090525
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently added a 1075 Rotel amp to handle amplification of the primary 5 chanels. Sub rears are handled by the 3808. My question... and I do feel silly for asking... is at what point does the Denon start introducing distortion? I always assumed that the 0dB rating on the volume control was the rated maximum output and after this point the 3808 would start exceeding it's specs. Does the procesor side introduce distorion beyond this point or is it the amplifier section that would start straining?



I believe the proceccor would not be affected. I called denon once on the volume. The rated power [email protected] is at 0db setting.


----------



## DanTheManFromCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17090740
> 
> 
> I believe the proceccor would not be affected. I called denon once on the volume. The rated power [email protected] is at 0db setting.



AH! So logic rules the day on this one. The Rotel is rated at 125W/chanel but sounds a lot softer at 0dB than the 3808 did. So, I suppose the big question is... will sound quality suffer if I drive the volume dial past 0dB or can I keep going until I reach the limits of the Rotel? To make matters worse, I've replaced my JM Labs cobalt 816's with B&W CM9's wich are 2dB's less sensitive (89dB vs 91dB) and will require more power to generate the same spl. I did the speaker upgrade a few months after buying the Rotel, so the volume difference I mentioned is not initially due to the speakers. The speakers just made the difference greater. Before the rotel, I never reached 0dB, and I'm now often playing movies


----------



## DanTheManFromCT

As a side note, the Rotel upgrade made a huge difference to sound quality.


----------



## hclarkx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCDC* /forum/post/17084281
> 
> 
> I would like to connect dual subwoofers to the Denon 3808ci and am curious as to the best method of doing this, any tips here? There is only one sub pre-out that I can see on the back of the 3808. do you just use a Y cable or another method of routing the signal to the 2nd sub.
> 
> 
> Next Question:
> 
> I'm using 2 Klipsch RW-12d subs, would it be beneficial to look at the Audyssey EQ curve and compensate the low end by adjusting the low-pass on one of them so that its performance is focussed to any deficient area or let both subs ride unfiltered and allow Audyssey and the Denon to handle things?



Yes, just use a Y connector to get both subs on the Denon, then run Audyssey setup.


However, some good rules of thumb ... keep the two subs as close to equidistant from the listening bubble as possible to minimize cancellations due to phase difference. Both should be "good" sub locations, for instance, not directly to the left or right of the listening bubble. Set the volumes as nearly equal as you can when judged from the listening bubble (before running Audyssey setup). Set the filter/crossovers in the sub to max or off).


It seems to me the 12D has a digital bass boost that can be centered at selected frequencies and gains. If you see the Audyssey filter hitting its limit of +10 db at some frequency, you might use that feature to help out. Check to be sure it does what you expect (requires less filter gain from Audyssey).


Your idea of using the low pass in one sub is interesting and should work. I wouldn't try it unless you see Audyssey hitting +10db at the low end thus indicating a major weakness there. Typically room gain will give you more down there than you would expect. Also, you might lose more above that low pass setting than you gain below it. Having two subs in two different locations has multiple benefits that you would lose. The second filter set lower would also introduce some phase shift difference between the subs that might be undesirable and which you can't judge from the Audyssey filter display (it shows only the gain, not the phase (time) correction that is being applied).


In my situation I played with each sub individually and found locations where they were largely flat and were complementary where they weren't flat and where they would be acceptable to the other half (yes, I was very lucky). The locations were equidistant from the seating bubble so I didn't lose anything in the time/phase area.


Though my subs work well, I'm still looking forward to the new Audyssey dual sub EQ. It's supposed to play nice with rigs like the 3808.


----------



## BeckMule

Howdy,


For those folks using a wireless adapter: what router are you using, and how does it perform? I am using a Linksys WRT54G-TM (wireless g) and it tends to drop the signal often. "Network problem" and "Server error" are common messages. I'm trying to figure out if it makes sense to upgrade to a draft n router, or if this is a Comcast (my ISP) thing and it won't matter what router I use. I've downloaded lengthy firmware updates with an ethernet cable, so I'm pretty sure its not a problem with the network port in the Denon.


I've tried both the Linksys and Buffalo wireless adapters and they both get the same dropouts (in fact the Linksys seems to perform better).


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Where do you see the audessy curve for the Sub? I have looked and could not find it and it does not show up in the manual equalizer sut up.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

I use my 3808ci mostly to play background music to zone 2, using a QNAP NAS with Twonky via DLNA, with .m3u playlists set up by MediaMonkey.


It is inefficient to run the Denon 23 hours a day for Zone 2 and maybe an hour a day watching TV. I would like to turn the Denon completely off when not using it for TV or movies.


I would appreciate recommendations for a low-power network audio player that would connect to my Zone 2 speakers and use the .flac files set up by Twonky that are now accessed by the 3808ci. Hopefully it would have a network control application similar to the excellent Command 3808 program, and be able to access streaming audio from internet radio feeds.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17089496
> 
> 
> Speaker Config -> small
> 
> Subwoofer Mode -> LFE+Main
> 
> 
> Does that help?



Nope. Still not a sensible configuration. Frankly, I'm shocked that the firmware would allow that configuration to be selected.


Set the Subwoofer mode to "LFE" and make sure the "LFE crossover" is 120Hz or higher.


----------



## DanTheManFromCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17092981
> 
> 
> Nope. Still not a sensible configuration. Frankly, I'm shocked that the firmware would allow that configuration to be selected.
> 
> 
> Set the Subwoofer mode to "LFE" and make sure the "LFE crossover" is 120Hz or higher.



Erm... Correct me if I'm wrong, but In Direct/Pure direct mode, that'll disable the subwoofer completly.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17092414
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> For those folks using a wireless adapter: what router are you using, and how does it perform? I am using a Linksys WRT54G-TM (wireless g) and it tends to drop the signal often. "Network problem" and "Server error" are common messages. I'm trying to figure out if it makes sense to upgrade to a draft n router, or if this is a Comcast (my ISP) thing and it won't matter what router I use. I've downloaded lengthy firmware updates with an ethernet cable, so I'm pretty sure its not a problem with the network port in the Denon.
> 
> 
> I've tried both the Linksys and Buffalo wireless adapters and they both get the same dropouts (in fact the Linksys seems to perform better).



Can you log into your Comcast cable modem directly? You can then figure out if your dropouts are caused by your modem losing sync or are in your router or bridge. I have a very stable system and literally all of the disconnects I have had (maybe 6) in the last year were due to disconnects from the ISP.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17092414
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> For those folks using a wireless adapter: what router are you using, and how does it perform? I am using a Linksys WRT54G-TM (wireless g) and it tends to drop the signal often. "Network problem" and "Server error" are common messages. I'm trying to figure out if it makes sense to upgrade to a draft n router, or if this is a Comcast (my ISP) thing and it won't matter what router I use. I've downloaded lengthy firmware updates with an ethernet cable, so I'm pretty sure its not a problem with the network port in the Denon.
> 
> 
> I've tried both the Linksys and Buffalo wireless adapters and they both get the same dropouts (in fact the Linksys seems to perform better).



I had a similar problem with my router dropping the signal until a friend suggested I change the factory default channel the router is set on. Many other wireless devices such as wireless phones often use that same frequency so there may be interference from these devices. I believe the default channel is 6, so I changed mine to channel 11 and it solved my problem. You can also use channel 1; you just want to get as far away as possible from the default channel of 6, so either of those should work equally well.


----------



## Sycraft




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DanTheManFromCT* /forum/post/17093178
> 
> 
> Erm... Correct me if I'm wrong, but In Direct/Pure direct mode, that'll disable the subwoofer completly.



Well, not quite. What it does is disable bass management. Anything that comes in on the LFE channel goes to the sub, however no bass is redirected.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/17094177
> 
> 
> Can you log into your Comcast cable modem directly?



dloose, please forgive what is probably a very basic question, but how would I go about doing that?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17095986
> 
> 
> dloose, please forgive what is probably a very basic question, but how would I go about doing that?



I don't use Comcast. That said, a quick Google indicates the default address of your modem ought to be 192.168.100.1. Point a Web browser at that address and you should be able to access a Status and Configuration page. Everytime you have a network problem, check this Status page and if you are disconnected, it's pretty good evidence your modem/ISP is at fault. You can probably check on your router the same way. It's default address should be in your documentation.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/17096387
> 
> 
> I don't use Comcast. That said, a quick Google indicates the default address of your modem ought to be 192.168.100.1. Point a Web browser at that address and you should be able to access a Status and Configuration page. Everytime you have a network problem, check this Status page and if you are disconnected, it's pretty good evidence your modem/ISP is at fault. You can probably check on your router the same way. It's default address should be in your documentation.



Thanks dloose; I use the web interface with my router (and 3808) frequently; I just didn't know what the IP address was for my modem (or if in fact it had a separate one once a router is introduced).


----------



## RSTide

Just got my 3808 back from re-flash...Audyssey set-up now WORKS










Now the bad news...it appears the 3808 (and presumably all the Denon AVRs from the last couple years) also has the DTS-MA 7.1 to 5.1 downmix bug, in which the lossy DTS core is played instead of properly downmixing the lossless 7.1 to 5.1


----------



## pj121391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/17098013
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 back from re-flash...Audyssey set-up now WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news...it appears the 3808 (and presumably all the Denon AVRs from the last couple years) also has the DTS-MA 7.1 to 5.1 downmix bug, in which the lossy DTS core is played instead of properly downmixing the lossless 7.1 to 5.1



I have a quick fix just add 2 more rear surrounds so you have true 7.1


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/17098013
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 back from re-flash...Audyssey set-up now WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the bad news...it appears the 3808 (and presumably all the Denon AVRs from the last couple years) also has the DTS-MA 7.1 to 5.1 downmix bug, in which the lossy DTS core is played instead of properly downmixing the lossless 7.1 to 5.1



How can you tell?


Only 7.1 DTS MA I have is on BD which I play via PS3 so I'd never have noticed, but what symptoms doe sthe 3808 exhibit which lead you to say this?


Cheers


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17099712
> 
> 
> How can you tell?
> 
> 
> Only 7.1 DTS MA I have is on BD which I play via PS3 so I'd never have noticed, but what symptoms doe sthe 3808 exhibit which lead you to say this?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Isn't the best solution for this to go to a 7.1 system? I've been running a 7.1 system since 2001. I couldn't imagine going back to a 5.1 system.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17099712
> 
> 
> How can you tell?
> 
> 
> Only 7.1 DTS MA I have is on BD which I play via PS3 so I'd never have noticed, but what symptoms doe sthe 3808 exhibit which lead you to say this?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Per the Oppo thread, it is my understanding that AIX sampler disc sent with the Oppo has a DTS-MA 7.1 selection that is designed to play at a much lower volume if only the lossy core is being decoded.


This plays at a very low volume on both my 3808 and 4310 AVRs, although the AVR will display DTS-MA on the screen.


I'm going to compare Pans Labyrinth using bitstream (which should result in only the lossy core being played by the AVR), and then LPCM, which should be the lossless.


BTW, you are fine with your PS3, since it is decoding the bitstream and then sending LPCM to the player (unless you are using the new slim PS3). This bug only applies when you are bitstreaming to the AVR.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17099901
> 
> 
> Isn't the best solution for this to go to a 7.1 system? I've been running a 7.1 system since 2001. I couldn't imagine going back to a 5.1 system.



My room is fairly small, with the seating area right against the back wall. I don't think 7.1 is a great option for me. It would have to be in-wall speakers which even then would be right next to my ears.


The best, and hopefully temporary (right, Denon?) fix is to have your player do the decoding on the DTS-MA 7.1 audio tracks and send the LPCM to your AVR. I don't think there are a huge number of discs that use DTS-MA 7.1 at this point in time.


----------



## Gary J

Do you have Secondary Audio turned off in your player?


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17100001
> 
> 
> Do you have Secondary Audio turned off in your player?



Yes. The consensus on the 4310 thread is that this is a bug in the AVR in which it does not decode the 7.1 bitstream properly.


----------



## Gary J

When you match levels can you hear a difference? There is a lot of evidence you need pretty revealing speakers to be able to hear a difference in lossless.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17100082
> 
> 
> When you match levels can you hear a difference? There is a lot of evidence you need pretty revealing speakers to be able to hear a difference in lossless.



The track is apparently designed to play at a much lower volume if only the lossy core is being decoded rather than the 7.1 DTS-MA properly downmixed to 5.1.


This is what is happening.


----------



## Gary J

I know but can you hear a difference in any 5.1 lossless audio?


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17100120
> 
> 
> I know but can you hear a difference in any 5.1 lossless audio?



I'm not sure I'm understanding your question.


The bug is only an issue when bitstreaming DTS-MA 7.1 to a 5.1 channel system. In this instance, the AVR is only decoding the lossy 5.1 core rather than properly downmixing the surround back channels in to the surround channels.


As far as I know, everything is fine when playing a dedicated 5.1 DTS-MA track, although I don't have a good way to test this.


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17100120
> 
> 
> I know but can you hear a difference in any 5.1 lossless audio?



If your point is that he shouldn't worry about it if he can't tell I don't think that let's Denon off the hook. Many of us have upgraded our AVR to have the piece of mind that we are getting the best possible sound (i.e. lossless audio); if your point is that regualr DTS is good enough I'm not going to dispute it but the poster above paid for a DTS-MA receiver so that's what he should get.


Essentially, the AIX disc includes tests to determine whether your AVR is decoding the lossless or lossy track; in this case, what it does is it plays back the lossy track 50db lower so that you can tell if your AVR is decoding the lossy or lossless track independent of what the AVR's display is indicating it is receiving/decoding.


Still, I guess you have to appreciate the humour in all this; there are probably a bunch of people of these forums with a 3808 who have spent the last year or two claiming the superiority of lossless while playing back a DTS-MA 7.1 track and all the while receiving only the lossy core; the placebo effect at its finest!


BTW, I'm not making fun of anyone, I picked up a Denon 3310 recently and I thought my DTS-MA 7.1 material sounded great too.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/17100381
> 
> 
> If your point is that he shouldn't worry about it if he can't tell I don't think that let's Denon off the hook.



No that is not the point and I agree he should be getting lossless.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/17100381
> 
> 
> Essentially, the AIX disc includes tests to determine whether your AVR is decoding the lossless or lossy track; in this case, what it does is it plays back the lossy track 50db lower so that you can tell if your AVR is decoding the lossy or lossless track independent of what the AVR's display is indicating it is receiving/decoding.



This demonstrates the point. They do this because you often can not otherwise tell the difference. Makes me wish I had one of these discs.


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/17100381
> 
> 
> If your point is that he shouldn't worry about it if he can't tell I don't think that let's Denon off the hook. Many of us have upgraded our AVR to have the piece of mind that we are getting the best possible sound (i.e. lossless audio); if your point is that regualr DTS is good enough I'm not going to dispute it but the poster above paid for a DTS-MA receiver so that's what he should get.
> 
> 
> Essentially, the AIX disc includes tests to determine whether your AVR is decoding the lossless or lossy track; in this case, what it does is it plays back the lossy track 50db lower so that you can tell if your AVR is decoding the lossy or lossless track independent of what the AVR's display is indicating it is receiving/decoding.
> 
> 
> Still, I guess you have to appreciate the humour in all this; there are probably a bunch of people of these forums with a 3808 who have spent the last year or two claiming the superiority of lossless while playing back a DTS-MA 7.1 track and all the while receiving only the lossy core; the placebo effect at its finest!
> 
> 
> BTW, I'm not making fun of anyone, I picked up a Denon 3310 recently and I thought my DTS-MA 7.1 material sounded great too.



EVT, appreciate your post. There must be something about the DTS-MA 7.1 track that is difficult to decode.


Seems I remember some issue with New Line DTS-MA 7.1 movies a couple of years ago...can't remember the details.


Anyway, hopefully Denon can get this taken care of.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/17100519
> 
> 
> EVT, appreciate your post. There must be something about the DTS-MA 7.1 track that is difficult to decode.
> 
> 
> Seems I remember some issue with New Line DTS-MA 7.1 movies a couple of years ago...can't remember the details.
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully Denon can get this taken care of.



Two questions about this:


1. Is there a list of 7.1 DTS-HD MA discs?


2. Does the Denon GUI indicate that it is decoding the lossy core?


Brian


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RSTide* /forum/post/17100519
> 
> 
> EVT, appreciate your post. There must be something about the DTS-MA 7.1 track that is difficult to decode.
> 
> 
> Seems I remember some issue with New Line DTS-MA 7.1 movies a couple of years ago...can't remember the details.
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully Denon can get this taken care of.



Now that you have confirmed this issue is present on the 3808 as well I'm not going to hold my breath for a fix, I mean the 3808 has been around for a long time.


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/17100705
> 
> 
> Two questions about this:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there a list of 7.1 DTS-HD MA discs?
> 
> 
> 2. Does the Denon GUI indicate that it is decoding the lossy core?
> 
> 
> Brian



With regards to your second question, I'll check that and I'll let you know. What I can tell you is that the LED display indicates DTS MA even though that's not what it is decoding.


----------



## Gary J

With regards to the first question -


1. The *List* .


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17100915
> 
> 
> With regards to the first question -
> 
> 
> 1. The *List* .



Wow... that is a great link. Muchas Gracias.


Looks like I have 3 titles, all Disney (Pinoch, Caspian, and Beauty).


I will have to see what shows up in the GUI. I also wonder if switching to PCM from the player avoids the problem.


Brian


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/17100848
> 
> 
> Now that you have confirmed this issue is present on the 3808 as well I'm not going to hold my breath for a fix, I mean the 3808 has been around for a long time.



Maybe so, but there was a firmware update just a couple weeks ago. Not sure if its purpose has been determined yet, but it at least shows that updates are still taking place.


Brian


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/17100998
> 
> 
> I also wonder if switching to PCM from the player avoids the problem.
> 
> 
> Brian



Sure if you can believe the player is doing what is says like you believed the 3808.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/17100998
> 
> 
> Wow... that is a great link. Muchas Gracias.
> 
> 
> Looks like I have 3 titles, all Disney (Pinoch, Caspian, and Beauty).
> 
> 
> I will have to see what shows up in the GUI. I also wonder if switching to PCM from the player avoids the problem.
> 
> 
> Brian



Yes, if you switch your player to send PCM to the 3808, it has already been decoded, so the Denon will just see it as a multichannel audio stream and send it out to the speakers. I have a 6.1 speaker system, so I wonder what happens in that case since it is not a 5.1 system nor a 7.1 system trying to play the 7.1 DTS-MA stream (when bitstreamed to the 3808).


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17101137
> 
> 
> Sure if you can believe the player is doing what is says like you believed the 3808.



Ha!







well put....


Anyway, the folks with the AIX sampler disc have confirmed that the Oppo BDP and the PS3 do it correctly when outputting 5.1 PCM. I guess the only way to know (ironically, as Gary points out) is to get your hands on this specific test disc and try out your own BDP at home.




> Quote:
> I will have to see what shows up in the GUI.



part of the bug is that the display reports DTS-MASTER; that is why, until "FilmMixer" discovered it, nobody was even aware it existed!


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17101235
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well put....
> 
> 
> Anyway, the folks with the AIX sampler disc have confirmed that the Oppo BDP and the PS3 do it correctly when outputting 5.1 PCM. I guess the only way to know (ironically, as Gary points out) is to get your hands on this specific test disc and try out your own BDP at home.
> 
> 
> part of the bug is that the display reports DTS-MASTER; that is why, until "FilmMixer" discovered it, nobody was even aware it existed!



Yup, it sure is a stealth bug! Just to follow the herd, testing with Caspian, there most definitely is NO outward indication in the 3808's OSD, or the internal GUI screens that show the incoming audio signal (Main status or Audio Input).


Unfortunately for me, my player (Sony 550) does not appear to have an unmolested PCM mode. I can choose bitstream or "mix". When I choose mix, it does output PCM, but looking at its OSD, it uses the DTS core for that purpose.


Oh well, I will not worry and be happy. If a problem happens in the woods, and no one has an AIX test disc to hear it, is it still a problem? ;-)


And I will take some comfort in an article that was in Home Entertainment a few months back where they went to Dolby and DTS, and concluded that high bit rate DD or DTS was damn hard, if not impossible, to tell from the lossless equivalent.


Brian


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/17101290
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, my player (Sony 550) does not appear to have an unmolested PCM mode. I can choose bitstream or "mix". When I choose mix, it does output PCM, but looking at its OSD, it uses the DTS core for that purpose.



Mix probably means Secondary Audio, like PIP, which mixes at lossy only.


----------



## liquidmetal

7.1 to 7.1 speakers is not a problem, correct?


----------



## batpig

correct!


the bug is SPECIFICALLY when decoding a bitstreamed 7.1 DTS-MASTER track for a 5.1 speaker setup. The decoder should be doing a 7.1>5.1 lossless downmix (mixing 4 surrounds into 2 based on instructions encoded into the mix), but it instead is just playing the lossy 5.1 DTS "core" track.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17101363
> 
> 
> correct!
> 
> 
> the bug is SPECIFICALLY when decoding a bitstreamed 7.1 DTS-MASTER track for a 5.1 speaker setup. The decoder should be doing a 7.1>5.1 lossless downmix (mixing 4 surrounds into 2 based on instructions encoded into the mix), but it instead is just playing the lossy 5.1 DTS "core" track.



Ahhhh... that is a distinction I missed.


How about 6.1 set-ups?


I can say that the _output_ channels shown on my 3808's front panel do show 6.1 when I am receiving a 7.1 DTS-HD MA signal.


Brian


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17101363
> 
> 
> correct!
> 
> 
> the bug is SPECIFICALLY when decoding a bitstreamed 7.1 DTS-MASTER track for a 5.1 speaker setup. The decoder should be doing a 7.1>5.1 lossless downmix (mixing 4 surrounds into 2 based on instructions encoded into the mix), but it instead is just playing the lossy 5.1 DTS "core" track.



So does anyone have any idea what happens when you bitstream a 7.1 DTS-MA track to the Denon playing on a 6.1 speaker system? Does it still revert to the lossy core audio?


----------



## PerryD

Definitely an incentive to pick up a new pair of speakers to fill out a 7.1 system. I assume the 4308 has the same issue? I've been planning on replacing my Definitive BP10s with BP7002s, and move the BP10s to the side rear, and move my current rears to behind the listening position.


----------



## liquidmetal

Don't they make that core track by downmixing the 7.1 anyways?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17101363
> 
> 
> correct!
> 
> 
> the bug is SPECIFICALLY when decoding a bitstreamed 7.1 DTS-MASTER track for a 5.1 speaker setup. The decoder should be doing a 7.1>5.1 lossless downmix (mixing 4 surrounds into 2 based on instructions encoded into the mix), but it instead is just playing the lossy 5.1 DTS "core" track.


----------



## JHAz

The core is lossy DTS, and will be at 7.1 if the HD version is at 7.1. It is therefore by definition not down mixed, since downmixing is reducing the number of individual channels by mixing some back into the remaining ones (like 7.1 ti 5.1, the problem that the Denons seem unable to solve using DTS-HD). I believe it is more accurate to say that the lossless version is built by adding onto the lossy core.


Of course, it all is based on an LPCM master, which is by definition lossless. . .


----------



## EVT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/17101290
> 
> 
> Yup, it sure is a stealth bug! Just to follow the herd, testing with Caspian, there most definitely is NO outward indication in the 3808's OSD, or the internal GUI screens that show the incoming audio signal (Main status or Audio Input).
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for me, my player (Sony 550) does not appear to have an unmolested PCM mode. I can choose bitstream or "mix". When I choose mix, it does output PCM, but looking at its OSD, it uses the DTS core for that purpose.
> 
> 
> Oh well, I will not worry and be happy. If a problem happens in the woods, and no one has an AIX test disc to hear it, is it still a problem? ;-)
> 
> 
> And I will take some comfort in an article that was in Home Entertainment a few months back where they went to Dolby and DTS, and concluded that high bit rate DD or DTS was damn hard, if not impossible, to tell from the lossless equivalent.
> 
> 
> Brian




I previously had a 550 in my setup; if you set it to mix it includes secondary audio and will decode the lossy core; if you set it to the other setting (don't recall if it was called bistream or direct or something like that) it will automatically detect if your AVR can decode DTS-MA, if it cannot it will decode and send PCM so I would imagine you are out of luck.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVT* /forum/post/17103033
> 
> 
> I previously had a 550 in my setup; if you set it to mix it includes secondary audio and will decode the lossy core; if you set it to the other setting (don't recall if it was called bistream or direct or something like that) it will automatically detect if your AVR can decode DTS-MA, if it cannot it will decode and send PCM so I would imagine you are out of luck.



Thanks. I think I had read about the auto-detect, but most definitely had forgotten about that since the 3808 can deal with the lossless codecs.


I may not be out of luck though, as I have yet to hear from anyone with conformation that 6.1 was also problematic. I think batpig referred to this as a problem that is specific to 5.1 systems.


What I can say is that when I am doing bitstream of a 7.1 DTS-HD MA signal, I am outputting 6.1, and the "Surround" button on the remote brings up only "DTS-HD MA". It does not let me manually select from 5.1 to 6.1 options as it does when I am getting a true 5.1 source. Certainly no conclusions can be drawn from that, but it does lend me some hope that I am getting the lossless track.


Brian


----------



## batpig

Filmmixer did detect some problems with 6.1 in this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post17026945 


However he didn't indicate whether the downmix was occuring incorrectly. You should ask him about that.



and to the above question about how the "core" works, Filmmixer said this:



> Quote:
> With a 7.1 DTS-HD MA track, there is no 5.1 MA mix... there is an XCH and XLL extension that contains the extra channels and lossless "differential" information (you combine the core+extensions to get to the lossless PCM.)
> 
> 
> The codec uses mix coefficients to down mix the surrounds into two or 3 channels on the fly in 5.1 and 6.1 systems.... when encoding the tracks, the DTS software creates a lossy, DTS 5.1 core using those same values.


----------



## jeffmart

I just bought a new Elemental Designs sub and hooked it up to the 3808. All other channels are working, but I cannot get any sound out of the subwoofer. I tested the SW and it seemed to work when connected directly to my directv receiver. Is there some setting on the 3808 that would essentially turn off the subwoofer output? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## batpig

have you changed the speaker config in the receiver now that you have added a new speaker? or better yet, re-run Audyssey?


it doesn't automatically "know" what you have hooked up to it unless you run Audyssey; if you haven't, then you need to manually let it know that you have added a subwoofer in the Manual Setup > Speaker Setup menus.


----------



## Sun Devil

I have a 3808ci, the problem is volume levels vary drastically between sources


When I am playing NET/USB audio on zone 2 at reasonable level(-25db), then switch zone 2 source to component TV audio it is so low volume that I need to turn it up to 0db or higher. The real problem is when you switch back to NET source...BOOM







, louder than hell, scares everyone to death....and is gonna kill my speakers.

Isn't this a bit extreme? Shouldn't the natural volume levels balance somewhat between the sources? Is there a setting to correct this?


BTW: First post, love the site....have learned a great deal here. Thanks in advance for more. I apologize if this is the incorrect place to post this ?


-Sun Devil


----------



## DanTheManFromCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sun Devil* /forum/post/17106040
> 
> 
> I have a 3808ci, the problem is volume levels vary drastically between sources
> 
> 
> When I am playing NET/USB audio on zone 2 at reasonable level(-25db), then switch zone 2 source to component TV audio it is so low volume that I need to turn it up to 0db or higher. The real problem is when you switch back to NET source...BOOM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , louder than hell, scares everyone to death....and is gonna kill my speakers.
> 
> Isn't this a bit extreme? Shouldn't the natural volume levels balance somewhat between the sources? Is there a setting to correct this?
> 
> 
> BTW: First post, love the site....have learned a great deal here. Thanks in advance for more. I apologize if this is the incorrect place to post this ?
> 
> 
> -Sun Devil



SunDevil, there's a paid upgrade available that includes "Audyssey Dynamic Volume" that might help. See http://www.audioholics.com/news/indu...d-4308-upgrade for some details regarding what's included. I'm not sure what effect audyssey has on other zones, if any. Maybe Some of the clever people that frequent this forum can answer that one.


----------



## batpig

Audyssey doesn't affect multizone. Level differences between sources are common but something that dramatic seems a little odd.


Are the level differences between the two sources as apparent in Main Zone?


----------



## Sun Devil

Thanks batpig.

Nope, in Main zone all sources are similar in volume level.


More info: Since adding Zone 2 speakers months ago, I only listened to NET radio. Now I added regular RCA cables(in addition to the HDMI for Main) from the Verizon FiOS DVR to use as the analog for zone 2 for TV. Also, I have upgraded firmware and feature pack as noted above a few months back.


Thanks

-Sun Devil


----------



## boxker

anyone have any Idea on how to clear the quick select options on the Denon? I can't seem to find it in the manual.


----------



## iramack

Probably have to overwrite them with new settings. Done by pressing the button for about 2+ seconds after you have the new configuration you want to save.


Steve


----------



## glenDog

I don't know if this is the right forum, but here's hoping.

Occasionally the TV and audio signal goes our for a second or two when watching from DVR AND DVD.

After checking with others, they all say the problem is somewhere else.


Our set up is HDMI cables from Sony Blu Ray, HDMI cables from set top box, both into Denon AVR 3808, and out of the Denon with HDMI to the Sony Bravia.


After changing out the cables from the DVR STB to optical, the problem still exists.

It all seems to point to the Denon AVR (new firmware updated). But if I patch around it, the convenience of the AVR and the sound would be gone.


Any ideas?


Thanks in advance .


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenDog* /forum/post/17107123
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the right forum, but here's hoping.
> 
> Occasionally the TV and audio signal goes our for a second or two when watching from DVR AND DVD.
> 
> After checking with others, they all say the problem is somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Our set up is HDMI cables from Sony Blu Ray, HDMI cables from set top box, both into Denon AVR 3808, and out of the Denon with HDMI to the Sony Bravia.
> 
> 
> After changing out the cables from the DVR STB to optical, the problem still exists.
> 
> It all seems to point to the Denon AVR (new firmware updated). But if I patch around it, the convenience of the AVR and the sound would be gone.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .



I strongly suspect that these dropouts are due to these two components handshaking through te HDMI cable; most of us have had this problem from time to time and if it is not too bad or too often, we just tolerate it. One way to check this is to remove the hdmi cable temporarily from the blu ray or dvr and replace it with a component cable. If the problem stops with that device, then you know that the hdmi handshake is the problem. I wish I could tell you how to fix this issue, but I am not sure there is currently a fix for this. If it doesn't happen too often and you can live with it, then you, like most of the rest of us, will just have to deal with this. If it occurs too often and really interferes with your listening/watching pleasure, then you will have to resort to component cables for the video and optical for the audio since component cables don't handshake with the devices they are connected to. One other thing you might investigate is if the both the dvr and blu ray player are hdmi 1.1 as my experience is that these older version hdmi connections were more prone to the handshake issue than the current hdmi 1.3 version (Denon).


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenDog* /forum/post/17107123
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the right forum, ...
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance .




There appears to be a more consistent problem between the 3808 and Sony TV's. Not saying that there may be problems between some of the other devices, but my problem was fixed by inserting a splitter between the 3808 and my 52 XBR4.


See this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=15604 


I've still had NO dropouts since putting in the splitter.


----------



## glenDog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17107877
> 
> 
> There appears to be a more consistent problem between the 3808 and Sony TV's. Not saying that there may be problems between some of the other devices, but my problem was fixed by inserting a splitter between the 3808 and my 52 XBR4.
> 
> 
> See this post:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=15604
> 
> 
> I've still had NO dropouts since putting in the splitter.



Creative solution.

There seems to be an array of splitters available. What product did you select? Don't want to spend a fortune.

thanks


----------



## glenDog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17107586
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect that these dropouts are due to these two components handshaking through te HDMI cable; most of us have had this problem from time to time and if it is not too bad or too often, we just tolerate it. One way to check this is to remove the hdmi cable temporarily from the blu ray or dvr and replace it with a component cable. If the problem stops with that device, then you know that the hdmi handshake is the problem. I wish I could tell you how to fix this issue, but I am not sure there is currently a fix for this. If it doesn't happen too often and you can live with it, then you, like most of the rest of us, will just have to deal with this. If it occurs too often and really interferes with your listening/watching pleasure, then you will have to resort to component cables for the video and optical for the audio since component cables don't handshake with the devices they are connected to. One other thing you might investigate is if the both the dvr and blu ray player are hdmi 1.1 as my experience is that these older version hdmi connections were more prone to the handshake issue than the current hdmi 1.3 version (Denon).



Thanks

I'll try the component set up for troubleshooting. I suspect there will be some signal degradation, but this is temporary. BTW, the HDMI is 1.3 for all components as far as I can tell. Sony BDP 350 DVD, Sony XBR (2007), Denon 3808.


What do you think of the splitter idea?


Very Helpful.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sun Devil* /forum/post/17106093
> 
> 
> Thanks batpig.
> 
> Nope, in Main zone all sources are similar in volume level.
> 
> 
> More info: Since adding Zone 2 speakers months ago, I only listened to NET radio. Now I added regular RCA cables(in addition to the HDMI for Main) from the Verizon FiOS DVR to use as the analog for zone 2 for TV. Also, I have upgraded firmware and feature pack as noted above a few months back.



You could run optical from the DVR and see if the same problem occurs. Does the DVR have a setting that controls the level of digital and analog outs?


----------



## dloose




dloose said:


> You could run optical from the DVR and see if the same problem occurs. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Whoops, my bad. I don't think optical will pass through to Zone2.


----------



## habsfan99

I am having a problem listening to my Grado headphones via my 3808. With the headphones plugged in, the sound continues to play through my loudspeakers (muffled somewhat) which prevents me from listening at loud volume late at night.


Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenDog* /forum/post/17108045
> 
> 
> Creative solution.
> 
> There seems to be an array of splitters available. What product did you select? Don't want to spend a fortune.
> 
> thanks



It's a Monoprice unit and the model number is listed in the posting I listed. With a 2' HDMI cable I believe the whole thing cost about $70. Monoprice has a 30 day return policy as well.


----------



## McGoogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17092981
> 
> 
> Nope. Still not a sensible configuration. Frankly, I'm shocked that the firmware would allow that configuration to be selected.
> 
> 
> Set the Subwoofer mode to "LFE" and make sure the "LFE crossover" is 120Hz or higher.



Please explain how LFE+Main is 'not sensible'??

If just LFE is selected, then the sub only works with 5.1, 6.1 and 7.1, you lose the sub in stereo mode..


The fw does allow this configuration..


----------



## JHAz

Nope, if you select LFE, the sub gets the redirected bass from stereo sound. Worked that way for my 2.1 setup for quite a while before I finally surrounded myself.


Denon's names and descriptions for these functions leave quite a bit to be desired . . .


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17110460
> 
> 
> It's a Monoprice unit and the model number is listed in the posting I listed. With a 2' HDMI cable I believe the whole thing cost about $70. Monoprice has a 30 day return policy as well.



I've gone this route, too, and so far after over a month I haven't had a dropout between my Panasonic BD35 Blu-ray player/Denon 3808ci AVR/Sony XBR4 LCD television.


The only downside was that the Monoprice splitter doesn't allow my Toshiba HD-XA2, which I use to watch DVDs (because of its Reon chip) and a few HD DVD leftovers, to handshake when my player is in 1080p/24 mode. It keeps trying to get a signal, but to no avail. If I put the Tosh in straight 1080p, no problem. But I do enjoy watching my scant number of HD DVDs in 1080/24, as well as my rather large collection of DVDs, so I went back to hooking up the player directly to the XBR4, bypassing the Denon (although the audio is hooked up to my 3808ci by optical - which means I don't get the lossless codecs from my HD DVD discs) and the splitter.


Oh well, it's not perfect for my uses, but at least I don't have to worry about those pesky dropouts that used to occur between my Denon and Sony when I would watch a Blu-ray disc (which I'm doing more and more frequently as the catalog grows).


And for what it's worth...I have my 3808ci on passthrough, no scaling.


----------



## s7r53l




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *habsfan99* /forum/post/17110173
> 
> 
> I am having a problem listening to my Grado headphones via my 3808. With the headphones plugged in, the sound continues to play through my loudspeakers (muffled somewhat) which prevents me from listening at loud volume late at night.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?



have you updated your AVR lately, i remember that the headphone problem was fixed by an earlier update


----------



## munciefan

please don't flame me, but I can't recall how to get the player to play mp3's from the network in album order, and I swear I've done this in the past. I've tried every search I can think of for the avs forums (and google) to do this, and I am coming up blank.


----------



## Kiwi_lad

My subwoofer is never active with this receiver. It only works when running a test or when setting up the speaker levels with the microphone. At no other time will it send any signal to the subwoofer.


I tried manually upping the cross-over levels to 100Hz but no joy.

I have moved to a house with built-in small mains in the theatre room and I really need the subwoofer to work.

There is nothing wrong with the sub (I have tried two and they both work fine on a Pioneer system I have)


Trouble-shooting suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17101363
> 
> 
> correct!
> 
> 
> the bug is SPECIFICALLY when decoding a bitstreamed 7.1 DTS-MASTER track for a 5.1 speaker setup. The decoder should be doing a 7.1>5.1 lossless downmix (mixing 4 surrounds into 2 based on instructions encoded into the mix), but it instead is just playing the lossy 5.1 DTS "core" track.



Actually this a quite serious bug and problem. I have a 5.1 system and no intention to do it other way.


If the promise from Denon is, that even in my system setup the music should be in a lossless DTS master form, it must be that way


I think that most of the averige systems are 5.1 ( at least here in Europe) The speaker "shop" in the livingroom does not suit all.

*I am waiting for Denon to fix this problem because it is a question of consumer rights.*


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17110578
> 
> 
> Please explain how LFE+Main is 'not sensible'??



Because it doesn't do anything different than "LFE" when your mains are set to "Small."


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kullervo* /forum/post/17112887
> 
> 
> Actually this a quite serious bug and problem. I have a 5.1 system and no intention to do it other way.
> 
> 
> If the promise from Denon is, that even in my system setup the music should be in a lossless DTS master form, it must be that way
> 
> 
> I think that most of the averige systems are 5.1 ( at least here in Europe) The speaker "shop" in the livingroom does not suit all.
> 
> *I am waiting for Denon to fix this problem because it is legally a question of consumer rights and legislation too.*



Batpig previously quoted this comment from FilmMixer in another thread:

_With a 7.1 DTS-HD MA track, there is no 5.1 MA mix... there is an XCH and XLL extension that contains the extra channels and lossless "differential" information (you combine the core+extensions to get to the lossless PCM.)


The codec uses mix coefficients to down mix the surrounds into two or 3 channels on the fly in 5.1 and 6.1 systems.... when encoding the tracks, the DTS software creates a lossy, DTS 5.1 core using those same values._


This strikes me as an issue with the way the codec works? Apart from the Denon's are all other receivers able to downmix DTS-MA 7.1 to 5.1 lossless?


Couple of possible work arounds (and these may be silly but may also inspire some one to come up with a solution







)


Get the player to down mix from 7.1 to 5.1 and then bitstream. Obviously not all players can do this. (And based on notes above the codec may not allow it in any event.)


Tell the denon avr you're using a 7.1 setup (even if it's only 5.1). (I don't use a sub and but when I bit stream DSD I tell the denon avr I am using a sub - that's the only way to get it to display DSD on the LCD and to my ears it seems to be an improved sound).


Sorry, I send PCM from a PS3 so can't try any of these options (and don't have any 7.1 HD-DVD's either).


Cheers

blairy


----------



## Jim Hef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kiwi_lad* /forum/post/17112722
> 
> 
> ...Trouble-shooting suggestions much appreciated.



Seems to me that you have a setup problem, perhaps with the enabling of the sub to begin with. You need to go through your menus and pick out where you may have gone wrong. However, the manual is difficult at best to wade through to find anything that would steer you in the right direction. For a better way of understanding the setup, head to Batpig's "Dictionary":
http://batpigworld.com/index.html


----------



## rec head




dloose said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/17109405
> 
> 
> You could run optical from the DVR and see if the same problem occurs. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Whoops, my bad. I don't think optical will pass through to Zone2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optical DOES go to z2. I have been doing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glenDog* /forum/post/17108078
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I'll try the component set up for troubleshooting. I suspect there will be some signal degradation, but this is temporary. BTW, the HDMI is 1.3 for all components as far as I can tell. Sony BDP 350 DVD, Sony XBR (2007), Denon 3808.
> 
> 
> What do you think of the splitter idea?
> 
> 
> Very Helpful.



I have never heard of using a splitter before to cure the dropout problem, but it is certainly worth a try after checking to see if that is indeed the problem by using the component cable. However, I have to use component cables with my cable box as the Time-Warner hdmi cable boxes are very poor and have a real connection problem. Anyway, the component cable gives me quite a good picture on hd channels so you may want to give that a try to see how well (or not) it works in your situation.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17110578
> 
> 
> Please explain how LFE+Main is 'not sensible'??
> 
> If just LFE is selected, then the sub only works with 5.1, 6.1 and 7.1, you lose the sub in stereo mode..
> 
> 
> The fw does allow this configuration..



If your speakers are set to "small" then all the the bass below your speaker's xover will go to the sub. I think the exception is "direct" mode but if you use "stereo" mode the sub will work with 2 channel.


----------



## dloose




rec head said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/17109845
> 
> 
> 
> Optical DOES go to z2. I have been doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. The notion that Z2 can play only analog is incorrect. Have you played any copy-protected content in this manner?
Click to expand...


----------



## rec head




dloose said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17114225
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. The notion that Z2 can play only analog is incorrect. Have you played any copy-protected content in this manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't play any copy protected music so I can't say. I did use my Airport express hooked up via optical for a couple years and it played to z2 without a hitch. Now HDMI connections are a different story. Nothing from an HDMI connection will play in z2.
Click to expand...


----------



## batpig

it says very clearly in the manual that SPDIF audio (optical/coax) will go out to Zone 2 if the input signal is 2.0 PCM. This is true for 28XX/9XX models and up.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kullervo* /forum/post/17112887
> 
> 
> Actually this a quite serious bug and problem.



perhaps you are not familiar with what the word "serious" actually means.


few things are more amusing to me than people on the internet getting their panties in a twist and posting their outrage over minor issues.



> Quote:
> *I am waiting for Denon to fix this problem because it is legally a question of consumer rights and legislation too.*



can't wait to see the lawsuit!


----------



## sketch2099

I've currently got my denon setup up with a 6.1 speaker layout. currently the surrounds are all book shelf speakers that work great but i want to try something different since i have the room. i've got some extra axiom qs4's that i'd like to add to my speaker set up. now i know the 3808 will allow me to use both surround A&B speakers in addition to the back channels. what i'm looking to do is switch between the different surrounds depending on my content (bookshelf surrounds for music and axiom surrounds for movies), but, of course, the manual is not exactly clear on how, or if, this works. the denon manual has a diagram of this on page 72.


will it force me to use both a & b surrounds, or will i be able to switch between them?


if i can switch between them, will that be a simple process or a pain in the ass?


has anyone else tried this?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> what i'm looking to do is switch between the different surrounds depending on my content



this is precisely the intended function for the A/B surround speaker posts so you are in luck!










you can switch between them at will using the "SPKR" button. Additionally, you can pre-set which set to use (A or B) in the AUDIO SETUP menus (see pg 29 of the manual). I believe you can also toggle the surr.back channel on/off when you wish as well, I only run 5.1 though so I'm exactly sure how the extra rear channel functions.


So you would hook up one pair of speakers (monopole) to Surr. A, and the Axioms to Surr. B, and then choose which pair you use either on-the-fly or preset depending on the surround mode. I would follow the diagram you refer to on pg 72, and also if possible add an additional speaker in back for full 7.1.


----------



## TVbc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17114245
> 
> 
> I have never heard of using a splitter before to cure the dropout problem, but it is certainly worth a try after checking to see if that is indeed the problem by using the component cable. However, I have to use component cables with my cable box as the Time-Warner hdmi cable boxes are very poor and have a real connection problem. Anyway, the component cable gives me quite a good picture on hd channels so you may want to give that a try to see how well (or not) it works in your situation.



hey *redbeemer... (get many tickets?)*....does the cable thing on tw boxes apply to their dvr's as well?


thanks


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17115400
> 
> 
> perhaps you are not familiar with what the word "serious" actually means.
> 
> 
> few things are more amusing to me than people on the internet getting their panties in a twist and posting their outrage over minor issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the lawsuit!



Amusing or not there is a bug that should be fixed by Denon or at least admit that they have a problem with this issue.


There is a certain difference between lossy and lossless codecs and I think Denon and DTS knows that too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DTS-HD_Master_Audio


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Work around for DTS MA 7.1 bug. Don't know if this would work. If you have 7.1 analog out you could use a Y rca spliter to mix the surround back and surround and conect to the 5.1 ext in on the 3808. I did the reverse to get 7.1 from 5.1 analog out put on an old receiver.


----------



## JHAz

It could be an interesting lawsuit. You'd have to prove more than theoretical damage, I would think. So you'd have to demonstrate that you have a 5.1 system, and play DTS HD MA 7.1 movies enough to matter. I can see huge arguments in front of the judge over whether to allow a controlled demonstration in the courtroom to show how little, if any, audible difference there is between the core and the HD track on the movies you claimed to have been cheated on . . . . Not saying it's impossible to win a lawsuit where there's no real damage, but it could be interesting . . .


But there may not be a bug at all. THere is some indication that what causes the low output is not reversion to the lossy core but downmix coefficients that turn everything down when you mix to 5.1. FWIW, this explanation makes a lot of sense to me, but potentially that's all because of my ignorance. Easy to imagine setting the down mix paramaters to turn everything down. Harder to see how the disk could force the decoding device to default to the lossy core if a 5.1 system is present . . . but I am very far from a DTS metadata guru. I puts 'em in and I plays 'em. That;s about it.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVbc* /forum/post/17117930
> 
> 
> hey *redbeemer... (get many tickets?)*....does the cable thing on tw boxes apply to their dvr's as well?
> 
> 
> thanks



I don't have one of their dvr's but from what I have been told, the hdmi dvr's seem to work pretty well and not have nearly as many issues with the "handshake" as do their non-dvr hd cable boxes. They are made by two different companies.

Re your other question: define "many".


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kullervo* /forum/post/17119467
> 
> 
> Amusing or not there is a bug that should be fixed by Denon or at least admit that they have a problem with this issue.



interestingly, as JHaz says it might be a false alarm and not a bug at all (or at least a very common and widespread bug if it is). See this post and the following few:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post17120010 


people have tested on other receivers, for example a Yamaha RX-V663 and an Integra 9.9, and the identical volume drop occurs. So now there is a lot of speculation over whether this is truly a bug, or simply a quirk in the authoring of the AIX test disc.


At this point (considering it's now not brand-specific) it seems like the discussion should migrate to an AIX test disc discussion thread....


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17121507
> 
> 
> interestingly, as JHaz says it might be a false alarm and not a bug at all (or at least a very common and widespread bug if it is). See this post and the following few:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post17120010
> 
> 
> people have tested on other receivers, for example a Yamaha RX-V663 and an Integra 9.9, and the identical volume drop occurs. So now there is a lot of speculation over whether this is truly a bug, or simply a quirk in the authoring of the AIX test disc.
> 
> 
> At this point (considering it's now not brand-specific) it seems like the discussion should migrate to an AIX test disc discussion thread....



Well, I agree, if the problems nature is unsure and under speculation.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17115400
> 
> 
> perhaps you are not familiar with what the word "serious" actually means.
> 
> 
> few things are more amusing to me than people on the internet getting their panties in a twist and posting their outrage over minor issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the lawsuit!



You obviously do not know much about Euopean Law. Here are two:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EU Overlords* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> EU Law number 98234qw1-04
> 
> Every company can bundle a Web Browser with their OS except Microsoft. If Microsoft does it, we must fine them.
> 
> 
> 
> EU Law number 23947243qw1-02
> 
> All music with lossless 7.1 tracks must play whatever number of tracks the user desires in exactly the way the user desires.
> 
> So say we all



I hope you are now more educated about EU laws...


----------



## Gary J

I know European law is a lot stronger wrt consumer rights.


Perhaps someone with a _really good setup_ should test this by ear. I've got like 10k in speakers and still am not sure I can tell the difference between lossless and lossy.


----------



## batpig

DTS-MA bug is officially a false alarm! Confirmed by an AIX employee in the Oppo thread.


Everyone can rest easy now.










See this post:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post17121684


----------



## Gary J

Sad news for attorneys everywhere.


----------



## batpig

especially in the EU


----------



## kullervo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17121905
> 
> 
> DTS-MA bug is officially a false alarm! Confirmed by an AIX employee in the Oppo thread.
> 
> 
> Everyone can rest easy now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See this post:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post17121684





Yes, lets hope so. By the way what is your interpretation of FilmMixers comment on the issue /post ?


----------



## cdnbum88

Ok as simple as it should be to setup airport express I am not that smart










But...I got it working and used an RCA connection that I had lying around since I don't have a TOSlink. Only thing is that I am only getting sound out of my Left front speaker. Checked speaker connections and right is fine.


Is this some sort of limitations for RCA, but with TOS I will have stereo? Is there some sort of setup in iTunes beyond picking home stereo speakers?


Words of advice?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17126345
> 
> 
> Ok as simple as it should be to setup airport express I am not that smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But...I got it working and used an RCA connection that I had lying around since I don't have a TOSlink. Only thing is that I am only getting sound out of my Left front speaker. Checked speaker connections and right is fine.
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of limitations for RCA, but with TOS I will have stereo? Is there some sort of setup in iTunes beyond picking home stereo speakers?
> 
> 
> Words of advice?



Analog connections from the AE should work fine. Have you played another source through the speakers just to make sure? Do you know that the cable is good? Try plugging in an ipod or something to check.


----------



## cdnbum88

I did check and watched tv an they both worked fine.

The cable has been lying around but I had nevered used it before. I will try another input on the unit. if that does not work I may just order a TOS link anyway. Is there a difference between the RCA and the TOS performance wise?


----------



## batpig

is the cable definitely a mini (3.5mm) to STEREO cable? and not mono?


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17126586
> 
> 
> is the cable definitely a mini (3.5mm) to STEREO cable? and not mono?



Good point. Now that I think of it I think it came from one of my camcorders. So you are probably right and it could be a mono cable.

I will just get a TOS from monoprice for 3 bucks.


----------



## batpig

if you had an ipod, walkman, or any other source with a headphone jack you could test it very easily and confirm that the cable is the problem.


----------



## rec head

the airport needs a mini optical -> regular toslink cable or adapter.


You can check to see if the cable is mono or stereo just by looking at it. 2 black rings on the mini connector = stereo. 1 = mono.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17127091
> 
> 
> the airport needs a mini optical -> regular toslink cable or adapter.
> 
> 
> You can check to see if the cable is mono or stereo just by looking at it. 2 black rings on the mini connector = stereo. 1 = mono.



It is actually 3 yellow rings? Two on the stem and one in the groove.


----------



## rec head

Well I guess the plastic rings can be any color. Look at a regular set of headphones. There are 2 plastic rings separating the metal conductors.


----------



## Classico

Can anyone with the 3808 tell me what experience they have with the AudysseyPro? Is there a $300 improvement over the $100 Audyssey upgrade?which I find IMHO to be a good value. thanks,


Classico


----------



## Kiwi_lad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Hef* /forum/post/17113870
> 
> 
> Seems to me that you have a setup problem, perhaps with the enabling of the sub to begin with...
> http://batpigworld.com/index.html



Thanks. I found a strange dial on the sub that when twisted in an unlabelled direction towards some mysterious purpose... cause the sub to start whumping away !!


----------



## mastermaybe

Hey guys,


I searched the "bug" thread and I found a bit about the following but nothing in this thread.


Anyways, I now have a ps3 that bitstreams the HD codecs and when I set it to output HD Master audio and attempt to apply PL IIx Cinema to it the display doesn't change to "DTS MSTR + PL IIX C" (as it should?) but remains at "just" "DTS MSTR".


Now, it DOES change to the appropriate title for a few seconds after the switch in the display, as well as in the onscreen display, but then it reverts right back to the "DTS MSTR". -I get audio from all 7 channels, so I'm assuming it IS working just not displaying correctly.


PL IIx seems to work (ie. DISPLAY correctly) with all the other surround modes, inculding Dolby Digital and TRUE HD, so is this just a bug with the display somewhere as far as DTS is concerned?


thanks for any info!


James


----------



## batpig

is it a 5.1 DTS-MASTER track or a 7.1 track? If it's already 7.1 then there is no need for PLIIx!


PLIIx is for mixing a 5.1 track to 7.1, it sounds like the track you are listening to is already 7.1.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17136619
> 
> 
> is it a 5.1 DTS-MASTER track or a 7.1 track? If it's already 7.1 then there is no need for PLIIx!
> 
> 
> PLIIx is for mixing a 5.1 track to 7.1, it sounds like the track you are listening to is already 7.1.



I do not own any BD with a 7.1 DTS track.


They are all 5.1 and they all read "DTS MSTR" after applying PL IIx.


"Burn After Reading" for instance has a 5.1 DTS track that continues to read just "DTS MSTR" after PL IIx is applied.


After trying it with multiple discs, I'm pretty confident the matrix is working, it's just a bug somewhere that causes it to not display properly.


James


----------



## cdnbum88

Is this item good for the AE?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage 


I hope so I ordered it


----------



## EnergyOwner

That's the correct cable for the AE.


----------



## cdnbum88

Cool. Thanks. Can't wait to give it a spin next weekend.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/17137833
> 
> 
> That's the correct cable for the AE.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17136619
> 
> 
> is it a 5.1 DTS-MASTER track or a 7.1 track? If it's already 7.1 then there is no need for PLIIx!
> 
> 
> PLIIx is for mixing a 5.1 track to 7.1, it sounds like the track you are listening to is already 7.1.



PLIIx is not applied to a 6.1 or 7.1 track. I leave my 3808 on PLIIx cinema all the time. When it receives a DTS-MA/Dolby TrueHD 6.1 or 7.1 track, it doesn't apply the PLIIx to it.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17138774
> 
> 
> PLIIx is not applied to a 6.1 or 7.1 track. I leave my 3808 on PLIIx cinema all the time. When it receives a DTS-MA/Dolby TrueHD 6.1 or 7.1 track, it doesn't apply the PLIIx to it.



Ummm. That's essentially what he's saying.


I doubt I'm the only one experiencing this.


Would someone with a ps3 slim be so kind as to try this out and relay their result?

Again, the scenario:


With the ps3 set to BITSTREAM, when a DTS MASTER 5.1 soundtrack is introduced and PL IIx is applied, the display continues to read "DTS MSTR" instead of "DTS MSTR + PL IIx C".


Again, I think PL IIX IS working (as sound emits from all 7 speakers), I just think the display is buggy.


thanks,

James


----------



## batpig

you don't have to guess, you can check the input signal.


there are indicator lights on the display that tell you how many channels you are receiving. The boxes on the left indicate input channels, and the boxes on the right indicate output (speakers). So if there are six boxes on the left (5.1 ch input) and 8 on the right (7.1 speakers) it will tell you. It also has small indicator lights (on the upper left) for "DTS-HD MSTR" and "PLIIx" (see pg 4 of the manual) so you can verify that PLIIx is engaged.


You can also manually check the input signal by going into the GUI and checking the Audio Input Signal (see pg 45 of the manual). It will report the signal type and number of channels (e.g. it will say 3/2/.1 for 5.1 input, and 3/3/.1 for 7.1 input).


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17140927
> 
> 
> you don't have to guess, you can check the input signal.
> 
> 
> there are indicator lights on the display that tell you how many channels you are receiving. The boxes on the left indicate input channels, and the boxes on the right indicate output (speakers). So if there are six boxes on the left (5.1 ch input) and 8 on the right (7.1 speakers) it will tell you. It also has small indicator lights (on the upper left) for "DTS-HD MSTR" and "PLIIx" (see pg 4 of the manual) so you can verify that PLIIx is engaged.
> 
> 
> You can also manually check the input signal by going into the GUI and checking the Audio Input Signal (see pg 45 of the manual). It will report the signal type and number of channels (e.g. it will say 3/2/.1 for 5.1 input, and 3/3/.1 for 7.1 input).



I realize this and I'm not guessing about anything.


Since the display is already operating incorrectly (using the manual as a reference), I chose not to rely on it for other info.


Listening at the speakers themselves gives me empirical evidence that at least "some" type of matrixing is going on, and the most reasonable assumption is that it must be PL IIx, as I don't believe there is another (surround enhancement) that will stretch 5.1 to 7.1. Not to mention that this is of course the only change I'm introducing to the existing 5.1.


I'm nearly certain this will end with someone at Denon, here, or both confirming that this is simply a case of a little misrepresentation (or probably more accurately: under-representation).


James


----------



## batpig

well then what DOES it say you are getting as an input signal? and is the PLIIx indicator lit up on the display? even if you don't trust it, might as well check and see what it says. Indulge me.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17141205
> 
> 
> well then what DOES it say you are getting as an input signal? and is the PLIIx indicator lit up on the display? even if you don't trust it, might as well check and see what it says. Indulge me.



I'm at work, but have already dictated what it reads in my earlier posts.


It continues to read "just" "DTS MSTR" on the display. I'm fairly certain there is no other indication of PL IIx at work on the display, but I can check again upon my return home.


Again, it BRIEFLY DOES display "DTS-MSTR + PL IIx C" both onscreen and on the display, but it disappears ~3 secs.


I'm considering now if I have some other option employed that would hinder the ability of the unit to display the full read-out, but that's not real reasonable seeing it kicks out "DOLBY TRUE + PL IIx C" (correctly) under identical playback conditions (sans the surround codec of course







).


James


----------



## JayMan007

Anyone have recomendations for Outdoor Speakers for Zone 2 in the around $100 or less range?


Currently looking at Polk Atrium 45, or something from AudioSource, Dual, etc.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mastermaybe

^ I own the atrium 45's and have found them nothing short of wonderful, especially around $100. Surprisingly decent bass if mounted close to the eaves/corner.


James


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17141245
> 
> 
> I'm at work, but have already dictated what it reads in my earlier posts.



no you didn't, not everything that I asked. All you have mentioned and keep mentioning is the information TEXT display (e.g. "DTS-MSTR") but there are many other sources of information that you haven't yet provided (in fact you specifically said you chose to ignore this other info as you have concluded the display is incorrect).


things that I asked:


1 - what do the channel lights report? e.g. input channels (left side) and output speakers (right side)? Is it actually saying 5.1 input > 7.1 output?


2 - is the PLIIx indicator lit on the display (again NOT the text display, there is a little set of decoder indicators as noted on pg 4 of the manual, number 16 on the right side of the page)


3 - What does it report as the Audio Input Signal? We know it says "DTS-MASTER" but is it reporting [3/2/.1] or [3/3/.1]?


If you could check when you get home that would be helpful.


I'm not doubting you or implying that your conclusions are incorrect, I just want to make sure we've checked all the data.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17141659
> 
> 
> no you didn't, not everything that I asked. All you have mentioned and keep mentioning is the information TEXT display (e.g. "DTS-MSTR") but there are many other sources of information that you haven't yet provided (in fact you specifically said you chose to ignore this other info as you have concluded the display is incorrect).
> 
> 
> things that I asked:
> 
> 
> 1 - what do the channel lights report? e.g. input channels (left side) and output speakers (right side)? Is it actually saying 5.1 input > 7.1 output?
> 
> 
> 2 - is the PLIIx indicator lit on the display (again NOT the text display, there is a little set of decoder indicators as noted on pg 4 of the manual, number 16 on the right side of the page)
> 
> 
> 3 - What does it report as the Audio Input Signal? We know it says "DTS-MASTER" but is it reporting [3/2/.1] or [3/3/.1]?
> 
> 
> If you could check when you get home that would be helpful.
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting you or implying that your conclusions are incorrect, I just want to make sure we've checked all the data.



I ignored the display in regards to concluding whther PL IIx was (or was not) in operation. I never said I ignored the observation of it. That's an imperative distinction.


Firstly, you never ASKED number ONE, you simply stated that the unit reports the channels received and channels output. To this, I responded that I was aware of that. Re-read my post.


Number 2, I already mentioned, in the last post, that I was rather certain that NO other image/text in the display alluded to the operation of PL IIx. This of course goes beyond your insistance that I've only relayed what's been displayed in the large text area. Re-read the post.


Three is another you never asked for, but merely dictated that it exists on the menu, to which I again stated I was aware. Seeing it's a 5.1 DTS input, it reads 3/2/.1 Re-read the post.


But, after noticing that you re-stated the aforementioned in a later post on the preceding page, I'll put it like this: NOTHING on the display is indicating that PL IIx is in effect. The input is 5.1 which is confirmed by both the graphic channel input on the display and the audio input signal within the menu.


I appreciate your exhaustiveness but I should have approached this with the near certainty that I feel a problem exists with the 3808. I'm savvy enough with A/V tech to note that the unit recognizes a 5.1 input and, after applying PLIIx to know it is not properly conveying such.


I'll call Denon when I get home and waste 45 mins of my life with one of their "techs".


James


----------



## batpig

Allright James, I'm just trying to help you know. Oftentimes there are small things that are overlooked and I'm just trying to be thorough in assessing what's happening, as it's impossible for me to read your mind and know what lengths you have gone to in terms of troubleshooting.


For example, you stated this:



> Quote:
> It continues to read "just" "DTS MSTR" on the display. *I'm fairly certain there is no other indication of PL IIx at work on the display*



... which could leave open the possibility that you were unaware of the tiny PLIIx indicator which lights up (and is not part of the text display).


I hope your call to Denon brings you more satisfaction, good luck getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17141659
> 
> 
> no you didn't, not everything that I asked. All you have mentioned and keep mentioning is the information TEXT display (e.g. "DTS-MSTR") but there are many other sources of information that you haven't yet provided (in fact you specifically said you chose to ignore this other info as you have concluded the display is incorrect).
> 
> 
> things that I asked:
> 
> 
> 1 - what do the channel lights report? e.g. input channels (left side) and output speakers (right side)? Is it actually saying 5.1 input > 7.1 output?
> 
> 
> 2 - is the PLIIx indicator lit on the display (again NOT the text display, there is a little set of decoder indicators as noted on pg 4 of the manual, number 16 on the right side of the page)
> 
> 
> 3 - What does it report as the Audio Input Signal? We know it says "DTS-MASTER" but is it reporting [3/2/.1] or [3/3/.1]?
> 
> 
> If you could check when you get home that would be helpful.
> 
> 
> I'm not doubting you or implying that your conclusions are incorrect, I just want to make sure we've checked all the data.



Correct me if I am mistaken, but both my understanding and my experience with the 3808 is that PLIIx cannot be used with the HD audio formats. I use PLIIx for stereo inputs, both cd and tv stereo in order to synthesize 6.1 channel audio from two channel sources. When I put a blu ray disc which bitstreams DTS-MA or Dolby True HD to the receiver, the PLIIx display goes away and it displays whichever HD audio format is being bitstreamed. I am not aware of any way to "add" PL IIx to these lossless audio formats. Is this not correct? Thank you.


----------



## batpig

PLIIx can ABSOLUTELY be used with HD audio formats, but that's IF you have a 7.1 setup.


sounds like you are running 6.1... PLIIx CINEMA (5.1>7.1) is only an option if you have a 7.1 setup. I believe with 6.1 (since there is only a single mono rear channel) you would use EX matrix decoding instead.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17141245
> 
> 
> I'm at work, but have already dictated what it reads in my earlier posts.
> 
> 
> It continues to read "just" "DTS MSTR" on the display. I'm fairly certain there is no other indication of PL IIx at work on the display, but I can check again upon my return home.
> 
> 
> Again, it BRIEFLY DOES display "DTS-MSTR + PL IIx C" both onscreen and on the display, but it disappears ~3 secs.
> 
> 
> I'm considering now if I have some other option employed that would hinder the ability of the unit to display the full read-out, but that's not real reasonable seeing it kicks out "DOLBY TRUE + PL IIx C" (correctly) under identical playback conditions (sans the surround codec of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> James



For True HD audio tracks that are in 5.1 - I have mine set to True HD + PLIIx to matrix the sound in my 7.1 setup. I have not (yet) set it up for DTS-Master.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17142614
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am mistaken, but both my understanding and my experience with the 3808 is that PLIIx cannot be used with the HD audio formats. I use PLIIx for stereo inputs, both cd and tv stereo in order to synthesize 6.1 channel audio from two channel sources. When I put a blu ray disc which bitstreams DTS-MA or Dolby True HD to the receiver, the PLIIx display goes away and it displays whichever HD audio format is being bitstreamed. I am not aware of any way to "add" PL IIx to these lossless audio formats. Is this not correct? Thank you.



PLIIx works with those formats. As long as it's 5.1 or lower. one of the firmware updates changed how it showed up on the display. But it was not a recent firmware that did it.

I can hear it being applied with 5.1 DTS-MA tracks and I can hear that it is creating 7.1 from it because the rear surround speakers has different info.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> one of the firmware updates changed how it showed up on the display.



This could be the ticket for James' question. Does your display read "DTS-MSTR + PLIIx C" with 5.1>7.1 upmix?


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17142614
> 
> 
> I am not aware of any way to "add" PL IIx to these lossless audio formats. Is this not correct? Thank you.



I would like to know this as well....still on the fence on buying (for a great price)....


1. Keep my Lexicon MC-1 and enjoy it the way it is....or


2. Buy the Denon and sell the Lex...


3. Buy the Integra DHC-9.9



#3 is there ONLY because I can change inputs per button on the pre/pro....the Denon uses a dial for input change...IMO a cumbersome way of switching inputs....but the Denon is like $300 cheaper than the 9.9


----------



## JHAz

FWIW, I did not oknow haw I would feel, but I have found I like the Denon's knob for switching inputs. But I have relatively few input devices, and deleted all that I don't use. It's pretty quick to scroll among them. Plus, usually the Harmony takes care of setting the input anyway . . .


----------



## mastermaybe

My guess was a firmware update as well, as I'd bet it WAS reading correctly in its original form. Since many own an "older" ps3 that doesnt bitstream or a player that also does not, OR they can and choose to send PCM to the 3808, perhaps they haven't encountered this issue...couple the aforementioned with the requirement of a 7.1 set-up and this really could be a new hiccup, especially if a rather recent f-ware update did it.


I'm just anal and noticed it right away, tis all.


James


----------



## mastermaybe

Btw, u absolutely can add plIIx to lossless formats. If it makes u feel ne better, it displays Dolby True HD perfectly in the window with plIIx.


From my iPhone so please excuse the text!

James


----------



## KBMAN

I wish you could stream iTunes from your computer to the eithernet connection on the 3808!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17142646
> 
> 
> PLIIx can ABSOLUTELY be used with HD audio formats, but that's IF you have a 7.1 setup.
> 
> 
> sounds like you are running 6.1... PLIIx CINEMA (5.1>7.1) is only an option if you have a 7.1 setup. I believe with 6.1 (since there is only a single mono rear channel) you would use EX matrix decoding instead.



Yes, I have a 6.1 setup; didn't realize that made a difference with using PLII x. I will have to try playing a blu-ray disc bitstreaming lossless audio and see if I can select either PLIIx or EX and report back.

Thanks for the reply, Batpig.


----------



## batpig

PLIIx Cinema is just an extension of "EX" decoding. Dolby EX extracts correlated info from the two surround channels and send it to a mono rear channel. PLIIx does the same thing but split it into two stereo rear channels.


So, for 5.1 > 6.1 matrixing, EX and PLIIx do the exact same thing and would be redundant.


You still should be able to use PLIIx Music mode though; this differs from EX (and PLIIx Cinema) in that it doesn't subtract the extracted info from the surrounds when sending it to the rear channel, so it "spreads" the sound out more evenly across the rear.


This thread is a great primer on this stuff:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=786066 


Specifically post #31 by Sanjay (which my description is merely a paraphrase of).


Pretty much everything I learned about this stuff is from reading posts by Sanjay and SoundChex


----------



## Jackson Long

7.1 surround,PS3 slim, 3808ci (clearly) all hooked via hdmi to 1080p 63' new Samsumg plasma...works fine but what is the proper way to set the settings both sides,ps3 and 3808. bitstream,pcm? i just dont want to miss anything. I have read too many forums so i thought i would register and start to contribute with my own question. i know its been around for a while but i downloaded the firmware with the ps3 and well hell i dont know. you guys tell me.

thanks


----------



## cdnbum88

This is what I am trying to do with an Airport Express. I am just waiting for a TOSlink mini cable to come in.


I tested it with a mono cable and it worked fine.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN* /forum/post/17142902
> 
> 
> I wish you could stream iTunes from your computer to the eithernet connection on the 3808!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jackson Long* /forum/post/17143305
> 
> 
> 7.1 surround,PS3 slim, 3808ci (clearly) all hooked via hdmi to 1080p 63' new Samsumg plasma...works fine but what is the proper way to set the settings both sides,ps3 and 3808. bitstream,pcm? i just dont want to miss anything. I have read too many forums so i thought i would register and start to contribute with my own question. i know its been around for a while but i downloaded the firmware with the ps3 and well hell i dont know. you guys tell me.
> 
> thanks



the only thing you have to do on the 3808CI is make sure INPUT MODE and DECODE MODE are left at the default "AUTO" setting, and then the receiver should automatically detect and default to the correct surround mode depending on the input signal. In general, you want to stick to the STANDARD surround mode (which is essentially just "straight" decoding of the material).


Since you have 7.1, you will also want to set it up so that it use PLIIx Cinema processing to matrix 5.1 soundtracks to 7.1 channels. I believe this is set with the "Surround Back" audio parameter.


Other than that, it's just a matter of setting your PS3 to bitstream. You should be able to do an "auto detect" with the HDMI settings of the PS3 and it will "talk" to your 3808CI and set it all up for you.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17143441
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to do with an Airport Express.



I think he was wishing for the ability to do it WITHOUT adding a 3rd-party device like the AE (that's why he said "to the ethernet connection"). The point is that you already have a networked receiver hard-wired into your local network, you shouldn't have to add another device to accomplish this task (although this is someone who owns an Apple TV and has all his music in iTunes speaking here!)... I don't think (correct me if I am wrong!) you can stream direct from iTunes to the 3808CI using the internal networking.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17143521
> 
> 
> I think he was wishing for the ability to do it WITHOUT adding a 3rd-party device like the AE (that's why he said "to the ethernet connection"). The point is that you already have a networked receiver hard-wired into your local network, you shouldn't have to add another device to accomplish this task (although this is someone who owns an Apple TV and has all his music in iTunes speaking here!)... I don't think (correct me if I am wrong!) you can stream direct from iTunes to the 3808CI using the internal networking.



No, you cannot. That said, if he's mirroring all of his files in his music folder within windows, they should all appear in that ungodly clunky interface (assuming both the cpu and 3808 are on his network).


I too have apple tv and I'm so happy I do!










James


----------



## KBMAN

I use a Mac with iTunes, and would like to stream my computer straight to the rcvr. I also have an airport extreme and express next to the current rack/setup and right now I just plug the 1/8" jack from the express into the receiver. Is there a better way to do this? Also,

Is XM radio/sirius free (i don't think so but had to ask)? Was just on the Integra DHC 9.9 thread and a brand new unit is coming out that will stream pandora radio and the likes. I would LOVE to have that feature....sorry for the rambling!


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN* /forum/post/17143779
> 
> 
> I use a Mac with iTunes, and would like to stream my computer straight to the rcvr. I also have an airport extreme and express next to the current rack/setup and right now I just plug the 1/8" jack from the express into the receiver. Is there a better way to do this? Also,
> 
> Is XM radio/sirius free (i don't think so but had to ask)? Was just on the Integra DHC 9.9 thread and a brand new unit is coming out that will stream pandora radio and the likes. I would LOVE to have that feature....sorry for the rambling!



Isn't that a mini jack OPTICAL out? I thought the AE had a digital optical out, which would be ideal for you. As a matter of fact, I'm nearly certain actually that the mini jack you're referring to is actually a dual analog/optical out. No way they'd produce that thing without a way to keep the signal digital.


So, you can pick up a mini optical to toslink cable and enjoy an all digital signal into the 3808.


Buy this for $2: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...cm_cr_asin_lnk 


Someone tell me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm correct.

James


----------



## KBMAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17143913
> 
> 
> Someone tell me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm correct.
> 
> James



mastermaybe,

I looked and the only connections on the express is an 1/8" speaker out, ethernet, and USB....I'm wondering if I could connect the usb to the Denon (if the Denon has usb).....


----------



## batpig

the 1/8" mini jack is a combined optical toslink and analog audio output

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=airport+express+optical+cable


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN* /forum/post/17144114
> 
> 
> mastermaybe,
> 
> I looked and the only connections on the express is an 1/8" speaker out, ethernet, and USB....I'm wondering if I could connect the usb to the Denon (if the Denon has usb).....



Is this express on the newer side (less than 3 years)?


Because I checked and that is indeed an analog/optical output. If you purchase the cable I suggested above you can continue to stream itunes (albeit digitally) from your laptop/desktop to your stereo.


And no, the denon will not recognize the itunes library merely because the ethernet/usb cable is connected from the airport express.


Honestly, I dont know why anyone would want it to anyway if they had an AE and itunes. itunes is such a superior interface to anything you're going to get through the 3808 that it's not even worth the time and effort to mess with it anyway. You can essentially enjoy much of what I (and I'm assuming batpig) enjoy: that is having itunes functionality operate seemlessly with your home theater- although without the slick apple tv interface.


trust me, I've played with it (the 3808's i-face) for more time than I care to admit, and it's dreadful.










BTW- thanks batpig for confirming my suspicion about the AE's optical out, I was busy and didn't have time to check.

James


----------



## KBMAN

thanks for the heads-up you guys....I will get off my arse and get one of those cables!


On another note....do you think it's worth buying the 3808 for $1200 new? I know there's not supposed to be talk of this other pricing, but it's from a dealer and he's closing this one out....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBMAN* /forum/post/17144279
> 
> 
> thanks for the heads-up you guys....I will get off my arse and get one of those cables!
> 
> 
> On another note....do you think it's worth buying the 3808 for $1200 new? I know there's not supposed to be talk of this other pricing, but it's from a dealer and he's closing this one out....




Hmm, those were going prices even late last year. But there aren't too many left I suppose.


Have you checked around for the 4310? You can probably pick it it for a little more (even if you have to wait a little bit)


----------



## mastermaybe

^ not terrible, but I'd like to think you could do a bit better honestly. But seeing they're on their way out, I may be talking out the side of my mouth a bit.


Days of picking one up authorized for about a grand are gone, perhaps.










James


----------



## liquidmetal

batpig and others,


i attached pics in a post of mine a few back that shows the display for

2 different input signals. as shown, they both have + PLIIX text, but

only one has the indicator light. clearly the receiver is funky when it

comes to displaying what it is doing. it's weird that this is the opposite

of what is being seen on dts hd master.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17144159
> 
> 
> Is this express on the newer side (less than 3 years)?



I've had both the old AE (no 802.11n) and the current one. Both have the combined analog/digital optical output capability. Which one you use depends on the the cable jacks at the other end.


In connection with this arrangement, the iPhone has a free Remote application from Apple that allows one to control iTunes on the computer via the home wireless network. Thus, you can easily change playlists, skip selections, and do all sorts of great stuff without going back to the computer.


----------



## blairy

Anybody using the USB with an HDD hooked up simply for playing (say) wav files.


Wondering what a god brand might be, whether there's a maximum or optimal disc size and does the denon simpy treat this as a usb key and list all songs and allow you to play entire music collection randomly. Most importantly does it work well?


thanks

blairy


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17145617
> 
> 
> Anybody using the USB with an HDD hooked up simply for playing (say) wav files.
> 
> 
> Wondering what a god brand might be, whether there's a maximum or optimal disc size and does the denon simpy treat this as a usb key and list all songs and allow you to play entire music collection randomly. Most importantly does it work well?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> blairy



Your biggest problem is going to be the 3808's interface. It is pretty slow. If you are going to use a hard drive hooked up to it you will be doing yourself a huge favor by creating playlists to help you navigate.


----------



## sketch2099




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17117215
> 
> 
> this is precisely the intended function for the A/B surround speaker posts so you are in luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can switch between them at will using the "SPKR" button. Additionally, you can pre-set which set to use (A or B) in the AUDIO SETUP menus (see pg 29 of the manual). I believe you can also toggle the surr.back channel on/off when you wish as well, I only run 5.1 though so I'm exactly sure how the extra rear channel functions.
> 
> 
> So you would hook up one pair of speakers (monopole) to Surr. A, and the Axioms to Surr. B, and then choose which pair you use either on-the-fly or preset depending on the surround mode. I would follow the diagram you refer to on pg 72, and also if possible add an additional speaker in back for full 7.1.



i finally got around to hooking up the extra surrounds and rerunning audyssey on my 3808. wow, really glad i did. the dipole (or "quadpole" whatever) qs4's have a completely different surround behavior, more diffusive and enveloping than the nonopole bookshelfs, but the bookshelfs are still definitely crucial for music. what's interesting is that "SPKR" button you mentioned toggles between A, B, or A+B, which is crazy because when both surround speakers are going the surround field has the best of both worlds, directional but also diffusive, especially great for video games. i would recommend others try this if you have the space and extra speakers.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/17144639
> 
> 
> batpig and others,
> 
> 
> i attached pics in a post of mine a few back that shows the display for
> 
> 2 different input signals. as shown, they both have + PLIIX text, but
> 
> only one has the indicator light. clearly the receiver is funky when it
> 
> comes to displaying what it is doing. it's weird that this is the opposite
> 
> of what is being seen on dts hd master.



Hi-


If you're referring to post 15905, I believe it IS displaying correctly. It appears in one that you have a Dolby Digital input present with PL IIx applied and it's "saying" so.


In the other, it's a stereo input, so the DD is of course gone and just the Dolby PL IIx is displayed.


I believe this is correct.


EDIT: although I can see that the smaller DD logo with PL IIx is only displayed in one of the pics. Don't know why it wouldn't in both, seeing you're applying it to both inputs . Must be another one of those quirks that don't exist.

James


----------



## aaronwt

DD can be 1.0, 1.1, 2.0, 2.1, 3.0, 3.1, 4.0, 4.1, 5.0 5.1, 6.0, 6.1, 7.0 and 7.1.


Over the last eight years I've seen everything from DD 1.0 to DD 5.1 from OTA broadcasts.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt* /forum/post/17146684
> 
> 
> DD can be 1.0, 1.1, 2.0, 2.1, 3.0, 3.1, 4.0, 4.1, 5.0 5.1, 6.0, 6.1, 7.0 and 7.1.
> 
> 
> Over the last eight years I've seen everything from DD 1.0 to DD 5.1 from OTA broadcasts.



True, I just anticipated the input to be vanilla stereo pcm.


James


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17145617
> 
> 
> Anybody using the USB with an HDD hooked up simply for playing (say) wav files.
> 
> 
> Wondering what a god brand might be, whether there's a maximum or optimal disc size and does the denon simpy treat this as a usb key and list all songs and allow you to play entire music collection randomly. Most importantly does it work well?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> blairy



I used a Western Digital to connect to the Denon via usb with no problems for music playback. Of course, you realize that the hdd must be FAT 32 formatted since many new hdd's now come formatted as ntfs which will not work with the Denon. You can reformat the drive before loading your music if necessary. I made letter folders for mine to reduce the time it takes to go through my 300+ albums. So I have an "AAA" folder and a "BBB" folder as well as an "XYZ" folder which really makes finding a desired album/song much faster. You can also, as someone already suggested make playlists if you normally listen to music that way. I don't use them myself as I normally just listen to an album by an artist I want to hear, but lots of others use playlists more. Although it works quite well, I am now streaming my music from my computer's hdd since it was already on the network with my Denon. I recommend buying a hdd that doesn't have a power swith or else you will have to always turn the darn thing on when you want to listen to music files. You can plug the power adapter for the hdd into the switched outlet on the back of the Denon and it will turn on the hdd when you turn the Denon on.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sketch2099* /forum/post/17146332
> 
> 
> i finally got around to hooking up the extra surrounds and rerunning audyssey on my 3808. wow, really glad i did. the dipole (or "quadpole" whatever) qs4's have a completely different surround behavior, more diffusive and enveloping than the nonopole bookshelfs, but the bookshelfs are still definitely crucial for music. what's interesting is that "SPKR" button you mentioned toggles between A, B, or A+B, which is crazy because when both surround speakers are going the surround field has the best of both worlds, directional but also diffusive, especially great for video games. i would recommend others try this if you have the space and extra speakers.



I'm really glad to hear about your experience. I have been wanting to try different A/B setups but just can't find the time.


----------



## davejustdave

Today all of a sudden my 3808's on screen display stopped working. But everything else is running as normal. Any thoughts on how to correct this? I don't want to try anything until ask the forums...


----------



## rec head

power off with the small button. If that doesn't work try a hard reset.


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

A bit worried










For reference, system:

Denon 3809ci, with firmware updated 5/09 including the Audessy Feature Pack

Samsung ISF calibrated HL-S 6187W 1080p DLP

Direct TV HR22 500 GB HD DVR

Oppo BDP 83

Sony PS2 & DVD HDD DVD recorder


All above hooked up for month since recent move and working fine.


All sources connected via HDMI to Denon (except PS2 & Sony DVD recorder)

Dennon connected to TV via HDMI


I came home today and powered up my system (with Direct TV selected as source) and was getting an unusual blue screen.

Thought it was the usual glitch with the source, even though the screen color was a strange shade of blue, so switched to Oppo while I was waiting for HR 22 to reboot.

Same deal whith Oppo selected as source. Was getting audio however, from both through the Denon.

Switced back to HR 22, same funky color blue screen.

Same with Sony Recorder.


Typically get a black screen on the Samsung with text saying "check signal cable" if the Denon is not powered up or "weak or no signal" if the Denon is on with no source powered up.


Since I have local cable via coax directly to the TV as emergency backup, I selected that on the Samsung as source, and got normal picture, so I was able to rule out TV as problem.


Started checking HDMI cable connections. Unplugged both the Oppo and the Direct TV from the Denon and went direct to back of TV with perfect picture from both, so again, was able to rule out TV as problem and those two HDMI cables.


Hooked up component monitor out from Denon to TV. Same funky blue screen.


Also noticed Denon's on screen menu selected from remote or the volume bar was not showing up either.


Decided to power cycle the Denon. Finally got the picture back!


There is still no on screen menu or volume bar showing up. Using the front panel, went through the menu tree:

manual setup>options>GUI to verify no changes had occured:


Saver/on (normal)

Wallpaper/Pic (was black before glitch, switched back to black)

Format/NTSC (normal)

Text/off (normal)

Volume/bottom (normal)


So I am thinking video card might be on it's way out










This is my second 3808ci in 2 years. The first one had a HDMI port die after being hooked up for 2 hours that was replaced under warrany directly from Denon, so not grey market or factory second.


Am I missing something simple? It's the never before seen blue screen and missing OSD/volume bar that has me worried.


Sorry for the lenghty post, but wanted any who care to chime in to be fully informed.


Thanks in advance!

Best,

James W Barron

snowtrooper1966


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17145617
> 
> 
> Anybody using the USB with an HDD hooked up simply for playing (say) wav files.
> 
> 
> Wondering what a god brand might be, whether there's a maximum or optimal disc size and does the denon simpy treat this as a usb key and list all songs and allow you to play entire music collection randomly. Most importantly does it work well?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> blairy



Thought I would add my two cents. I have a colection of about 16,000 songs, 100gigs. I found the sever option to be useless once my colection got large as you sort by genre,artist,album ect and would take forever to load that many items. I mirrored the collection onto a usb HDD and hooked it up. I broke my collection down into catagories (country mix, country, dance, dance mix, ect.) then by album in folders and it works quite well. Having less then 400 folders or songs seams to be the key in any display or else it takes forever to load or sort. You can play any music in a folder in radom play but cannot add random songs from other folders.

For those using playlists I would be interested in how you do that. What format of playlist and where do you put the playlist, also specifically can the songs on the playlist come from any folder?


----------



## davejustdave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/17151042
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> A bit worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference, system:
> 
> Denon 3809ci, with firmware updated 5/09 including the Audessy Feature Pack
> 
> Samsung ISF calibrated HL-S 6187W 1080p DLP
> 
> Direct TV HR22 500 GB HD DVR
> 
> Oppo BDP 83
> 
> Sony PS2 & DVD HDD DVD recorder
> 
> 
> All above hooked up for month since recent move and working fine.
> 
> 
> All sources connected via HDMI to Denon (except PS2 & Sony DVD recorder)
> 
> Dennon connected to TV via HDMI
> 
> 
> I came home today and powered up my system (with Direct TV selected as source) and was getting an unusual blue screen.
> 
> Thought it was the usual glitch with the source, even though the screen color was a strange shade of blue, so switched to Oppo while I was waiting for HR 22 to reboot.
> 
> Same deal whith Oppo selected as source. Was getting audio however, from both through the Denon.
> 
> Switced back to HR 22, same funky color blue screen.
> 
> Same with Sony Recorder.
> 
> 
> Typically get a black screen on the Samsung with text saying "check signal cable" if the Denon is not powered up or "weak or no signal" if the Denon is on with no source powered up.
> 
> 
> Since I have local cable via coax directly to the TV as emergency backup, I selected that on the Samsung as source, and got normal picture, so I was able to rule out TV as problem.
> 
> 
> Started checking HDMI cable connections. Unplugged both the Oppo and the Direct TV from the Denon and went direct to back of TV with perfect picture from both, so again, was able to rule out TV as problem and those two HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Hooked up component monitor out from Denon to TV. Same funky blue screen.
> 
> 
> Also noticed Denon's on screen menu selected from remote or the volume bar was not showing up either.
> 
> 
> Decided to power cycle the Denon. Finally got the picture back!
> 
> 
> There is still no on screen menu or volume bar showing up. Using the front panel, went through the menu tree:
> 
> manual setup>options>GUI to verify no changes had occured:
> 
> 
> Saver/on (normal)
> 
> Wallpaper/Pic (was black before glitch, switched back to black)
> 
> Format/NTSC (normal)
> 
> Text/off (normal)
> 
> Volume/bottom (normal)
> 
> 
> So I am thinking video card might be on it's way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second 3808ci in 2 years. The first one had a HDMI port die after being hooked up for 2 hours that was replaced under warrany directly from Denon, so not grey market or factory second.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something simple? It's the never before seen blue screen and missing OSD/volume bar that has me worried.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lenghty post, but wanted any who care to chime in to be fully informed.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best,
> 
> James W Barron
> 
> snowtrooper1966



Dude same thing was happening to me (and yes I just upgraded the firmware) I powercycled but used the small master power button and it fixed it. A hard reset would probably fix it too as I had a similar issue a year ago when I upgraded a frimware.


----------



## jRickW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17092414
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> For those folks using a wireless adapter: what router are you using, and how does it perform? I am using a Linksys WRT54G-TM (wireless g) and it tends to drop the signal often. "Network problem" and "Server error" are common messages. I'm trying to figure out if it makes sense to upgrade to a draft n router, or if this is a Comcast (my ISP) thing and it won't matter what router I use. I've downloaded lengthy firmware updates with an ethernet cable, so I'm pretty sure its not a problem with the network port in the Denon.
> 
> 
> I've tried both the Linksys and Buffalo wireless adapters and they both get the same dropouts (in fact the Linksys seems to perform better).



I use this Zyxel router on the receiving end (i.e. my 3808 is plugged into the Zyxel):

http://us.zyxel.com/Products/details...No=PDCA2007047 


For my wireless access point (i.e. the router that is plugged into my cable modem) I use a Linksys Wireless G router. The zyxel performs flawlessly. The Linksys frequently goes down and needs to be reset. I'm thinking of replacing the Linksys with another, identical Zyxel.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jRickW* /forum/post/17152418
> 
> 
> I use this Zyxel router on the receiving end (i.e. my 3808 is plugged into the Zyxel):
> 
> http://us.zyxel.com/Products/details...No=PDCA2007047
> 
> 
> For my wireless access point (i.e. the router that is plugged into my cable modem) I use a Linksys Wireless G router. The zyxel performs flawlessly. The Linksys frequently goes down and needs to be reset. I'm thinking of replacing the Linksys with another, identical Zyxel.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Have you tried changing the default channel on the Linksys router? I had the same problem until someone told me that most all routers come from the factory set on channel 6 and if you have neighbors with wireless routers they all start to interfere with each other. So I changed my channel to channel 11 and no more disconnects.


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davejustdave* /forum/post/17152137
> 
> 
> Dude same thing was happening to me (and yes I just upgraded the firmware) I powercycled but used the small master power button and it fixed it. A hard reset would probably fix it too as I had a similar issue a year ago when I upgraded a frimware.



Thanks for the input.

The strange thing for me is that I have not changed anything. Last firmware was 5 months ago.

Also still missing the OSD and volume bar this AM.....


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jRickW* /forum/post/17152418
> 
> 
> I use this Zyxel router on the receiving end (i.e. my 3808 is plugged into the Zyxel):
> 
> http://us.zyxel.com/Products/details...No=PDCA2007047



So you are using this Zyxel router as the equivalent of a wireless gaming adapter? I hadn't thought of that. How does it work - you plug the Denon into which port, and how does it connect to your Linksys/cable modem?


----------



## Neergaardnowski

I have an Ipod video(30 gig), and I have an Iphone 3G and I have tried to play both throught the USB and I have been unsuccessfull. Do I have to be connected to the internet in order to do so? I am planning on buy the Dennon Ipod dock, but in the mean time I wanted to use this. I am using the standard Apple Ipod connector.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17154308
> 
> 
> So you are using this Zyxel router as the equivalent of a wireless gaming adapter? I hadn't thought of that. How does it work - you plug the Denon into which port, and how does it connect to your Linksys/cable modem?



I can't speak for jRickW but he may have set it up in bridge mode - I think that Zyxel router is capable. If you want a small project you could use your WRT54G as a wireless bridge by flashing it with DD-WRT or Tomato. Either of those third party firmware flashes could make your Linksys router bridge capable and might help with some of the issues you described. The benefit over a gaming adapter is you have more ports to plug other things into.


----------



## EnergyOwner

I got a new sub today and took the opportunity to change a few things around in the snake nest that is the back of the TV. Put the sub in and then turned everything on to let the 3808 know it had a sub now. I tuned in the PVR (one of the things I did was swap the PVR's components for HDMI) and noticed that the volume was very weak and quite strange sounding, like it was missing something. OMG! I've fried my PVR!










I swapped in a coax digital cable. Same thing. I feverishly added analog cables. Same thing. Quickly, I tried the DVD player. SAME THING. That's when the bomb hit. I'VE FRIED MY 3808!







Small button reset. No help. Microprocessor reset. No help. PANIC!


But wait... the FM tuner works in stereo just fine?!?!?


Moral of the story: When dicking around behind your 3808, *make sure the plugs for your center channel don't get pulled out in the process!*
















And damn you Dolby PLIIx. You make the left and right main speakers sound VERY strange without the center!


----------



## DanTheManFromCT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/17158216
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> But wait... the FM tuner works in stereo just fine?!?!?
> 
> 
> Moral of the story: When dicking around behind your 3808, *make sure the plugs for your center channel don't get pulled out in the process!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And damn you Dolby PLIIx. You make the left and right main speakers sound VERY strange without the center!



LOL







Been there, done that


----------



## vermont99

I hope someone can help me I know this is an older receiver. I have Denon 4802 pre HDMI receiver. I want to add a Bleu Ray Player with 7.1 analog output’s to the 4802’s 7.1 inputs. I know all the DTS, Dobby and those items are before the 7.1 inputs on the 4802. My question is on the 4802 what items are on the 7.1 input’s out side? Will I be able to adjust each speaker’s volume, set the distance and time delay, bass and other output items?


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vermont99* /forum/post/17166170
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me I know this is an older receiver. I have Denon 4802 pre HDMI receiver. I want to add a Bleu Ray Player with 7.1 analog output's to the 4802's 7.1 inputs. I know all the DTS, Dobby and those items are before the 7.1 inputs on the 4802. My question is on the 4802 what items are on the 7.1 input's out side? Will I be able to adjust each speaker's volume, set the distance and time delay, bass and other output items?



You should be able to. I have a 4800 and all that can be done on the slightly older model. Check your manual, if you don't have one it may be available on Denon's website.


----------



## dandan123

I have a 3802 and I thouught it wasn't possible but I just checked and it's possible, though I use my blu ray player for these settings.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vermont99* /forum/post/17166170
> 
> 
> I hope someone can help me I know this is an older receiver. I have Denon 4802 pre HDMI receiver. I want to add a Bleu Ray Player with 7.1 analog output’s to the 4802’s 7.1 inputs. I know all the DTS, Dobby and those items are before the 7.1 inputs on the 4802. My question is on the 4802 what items are on the 7.1 input’s out side? Will I be able to adjust each speaker’s volume, set the distance and time delay, bass and other output items?


----------



## cdnbum88

[/b]


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/17145464
> 
> 
> I've had both the old AE (no 802.11n) and the current one. Both have the combined analog/digital optical output capability. Which one you use depends on the the cable jacks at the other end.
> 
> 
> In connection with this arrangement, the iPhone has a free Remote application from Apple that allows one to control iTunes on the computer via the home wireless network. Thus, you can easily change playlists, skip selections, and do all sorts of great stuff without going back to the computer.



Just hooked up the toslink and downloaded that iPhone app and made a quick playlist and I am playing away. Pretty nice and easy setup.

Now if you control the volume with the phone I would be loving life.


----------



## vermont99

I know the 4802 has 7.1 analog inputs. What I aim interested in is it when you set your speaker configuration in the menu of the 4802. Will those setting still be applied when the signal is output to the speakers? Not speaking about signal decoding speaking about speaker’s settings. Or are these setting being applied prior to the 7.1 analog inputs. Why I want to know is do I need a Blue Ray Player with fully adjustable speaker analog output


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17166617
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you control the volume with the phone I would be loving life.




You DO control the volume from the iPhone with the app running. Volume bar is at the bottom. Works Like a charm. I usually set the volume in iTunes at about half way, then use the receiver volume to play at the level you want. Then, if some content is too loud/soft you can adjust from the phone as long as you are in range and the app is running.


I too have just recently installed this app and the airport express and I am in music heaven. Just check out the i radio options.........about a thousand or so channels to choose!! PLUS my library to boot. Absolute HEAVEN!!


Steve


----------



## iramack

VERMONT 99:



Yes you will need a player that decodes all codecs to ANALOG outputs.


Nothing is applied by the receiver to the ext. in 7 channel input. It is a straight line with volume contrrol (and amplification).


All the adjustments need to be made in the player attached to it. They are set up for that when they have mulitchannel analog outputs.


Should sound great when you are all done. Go for it!! Perhaps a BDP-83 OPPO????










Steve


----------



## blairy

I just got around to doing this...


When I reran audyssey setup I used 7 potitions instead of the five I've always used in the past.


Of course now it's difficult to know whether it's the upgrade or the fact I've ran audyssey differently, but surround sound seems to be somewhat more directional and I'm hearing the rears a fair bit more than previously.


Anyhoo, one thing that is definitely apparent is the volume levels seem somewhat quieter. Previously volume would be adeqaute at around -20 though -15. Now watching at -10 and could probably go louder. Is this the general experience or am I going deaf







(I understand 0 is reference.)


Also, anybody using the HDMI CEC function or is that just a bit of a gimmick. It does a couple of things with the TV (turn of tv and receiver turns off; switch tv input to normal tv and receiver chnages input too) but that's about it. Doesn't interact with any components (PS#, XBOX360Elite, Toshiba XE1 and Oppo 980). I alos thought it would be possible to setup receiver as passthru so you can watch a dvd using tv speakers? When I was playing around setting this up I had the xbox thru receiver to tv, turned off tv and denon turned off too. Turned tv back on, receiver didn't come in btv was showing image from xbox.


blairy


----------



## vermont99

Thanks that’s what I was afraid of. Was going for the Pioneer bdp-320 but only gives volume control on the speakers no speaker distance delay. Now looking at the Oppo bp-83, elite bdp-23 or the bdp05. The Pioneers are the lower price of these. Thanks again.


----------



## jean_charles

Hi there, last week I had power go out in my condo at about three in the morning. The alarm to the UPS woke me up so I went downstairs to make sure everything was off on my system, and it was. The next day when the power came back on I went to turn on my receiver, and I got no video out of it from any source. Pure Direct still worked with the radio, but no sound processing or video switching worked at all. My Comcast PVR had also fried, so I'm thinking that a short came through the RF which was not filtered, and fried my receiver as well. Is this possible? Everything is on a UPS so I'm not quite sure what could have gone wrong, especially since it was all in standby or off. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jean_charles* /forum/post/17168280
> 
> 
> My Comcast PVR had also fried, so I'm thinking that a short came through the RF which was not filtered, and fried my receiver as well. Is this possible?



Yes and it's why Monster Power Centers and the like do not honor warranties when wires like from CATV are connected.


----------



## LBDiver

Give the 3808 a static IP, then go into Safari and just call up the network interface by entering it's local address, you can then adjust master volume, inputs, zones etc..


As much as I hate the clunky network music abilities etc.. Denon was definitely ahead of the curve w/ this receiver and it's networking abilities in regards to firmware, feature upgrades, radio, and command interface; especially considering the price-point.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17166617
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> 
> Just hooked up the toslink and downloaded that iPhone app and made a quick playlist and I am playing away. Pretty nice and easy setup.
> 
> Now if you control the volume with the phone I would be loving life.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17168177
> 
> 
> I just got around to doing this...
> 
> 
> When I reran audyssey setup I used 7 potitions instead of the five I've always used in the past.
> 
> 
> Of course now it's difficult to know whether it's the upgrade or the fact I've ran audyssey differently, but surround sound seems to be somewhat more directional and I'm hearing the rears a fair bit more than previously.
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, one thing that is definitely apparent is the volume levels seem somewhat quieter. Previously volume would be adeqaute at around -20 though -15. Now watching at -10 and could probably go louder. Is this the general experience or am I going deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I understand 0 is reference.)
> 
> 
> Also, anybody using the HDMI CEC function or is that just a bit of a gimmick. It does a couple of things with the TV (turn of tv and receiver turns off; switch tv input to normal tv and receiver chnages input too) but that's about it. Doesn't interact with any components (PS#, XBOX360Elite, Toshiba XE1 and Oppo 980). I alos thought it would be possible to setup receiver as passthru so you can watch a dvd using tv speakers? When I was playing around setting this up I had the xbox thru receiver to tv, turned off tv and denon turned off too. Turned tv back on, receiver didn't come in btv was showing image from xbox.
> 
> 
> blairy



First go here and read the Audyssey set up guide. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421 


Second, the 3808 is now calibrated to reference level. Before when you ran auto-setup it just made the speakers even with each other. Now it sets each speaker to reference (which is now 0 on your volume knob). It is not a big deal that your listening volume changed.


Here's a good explanation
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post17167626


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17169012
> 
> 
> First go here and read the Audyssey set up guide. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421
> 
> 
> Second, the 3808 is now calibrated to reference level. Before when you ran auto-setup it just made the speakers even with each other. Now it sets each speaker to reference (which is now 0 on your volume knob). It is not a big deal that your listening volume changed.
> 
> 
> Here's a good explanation
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...6#post17167626



Thx rec head. Nice to know the volume thingy is not an issue. I had thought that it previously calibrated 0 as reference hence my concern. Alweays learning something new here.


I'll have a look at those other links too.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jean_charles* /forum/post/17168280
> 
> 
> Hi there, last week I had power go out in my condo at about three in the morning. The alarm to the UPS woke me up so I went downstairs to make sure everything was off on my system, and it was. The next day when the power came back on I went to turn on my receiver, and I got no video out of it from any source. Pure Direct still worked with the radio, but no sound processing or video switching worked at all. My Comcast PVR had also fried, so I'm thinking that a short came through the RF which was not filtered, and fried my receiver as well. Is this possible? Everything is on a UPS so I'm not quite sure what could have gone wrong, especially since it was all in standby or off. Any thoughts?



Have you tried a reset and then reloading your settings? If the radio works maybe the receiver isn't fried.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jean_charles* /forum/post/17168280
> 
> 
> Hi there, last week I had power go out in my condo at about three in the morning. The alarm to the UPS woke me up so I went downstairs to make sure everything was off on my system, and it was. The next day when the power came back on I went to turn on my receiver, and I got no video out of it from any source. Pure Direct still worked with the radio, but no sound processing or video switching worked at all. My Comcast PVR had also fried, so I'm thinking that a short came through the RF which was not filtered, and fried my receiver as well. Is this possible? Everything is on a UPS so I'm not quite sure what could have gone wrong, especially since it was all in standby or off. Any thoughts?



Been there, done that. You might want to install surge protectors on the CATV line entering your house. I spent some money on a pro electrician to protect my system after I fried a Yamaha recvr and DirectV box (actually two of them).

You may also be able to get your home owners insurance to cover half of the cost. I did and my rates didn't go up either.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Hard to call this a bug but the behavior is different than it used to be since updating to latest small firmware update.


When I listen to the internet radio i often control the Denon through my laptop and the web interface. When the song title updates and runs across the Denon, it used to do the same on the web net radio page. It no longer does so. Stays on the title of the first song playing when I open the web interface. Even a page refresh does not update the web radio display.


Across the Denon's display the display is fine. Scrolls the memory preset and the name of the song being played. Just does not relay that information back through to the web interface.


This is not how it used to work. The web interface also updated the song title as it does on the Denon.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/17186576
> 
> 
> Hard to call this a bug but the behavior is different than it used to be since updating to latest small firmware update.
> 
> 
> When I listen to the internet radio i often control the Denon through my laptop and the web interface. When the song title updates and runs across the Denon, it used to do the same on the web net radio page. It no longer does so. Stays on the title of the first song playing when I open the web interface. Even a page refresh does not update the web radio display.
> 
> 
> Across the Denon's display the display is fine. Scrolls the memory preset and the name of the song being played. Just does not relay that information back through to the web interface.
> 
> 
> This is not how it used to work. The web interface also updated the song title as it does on the Denon.



Did you try a different browser? It could have something to do with caching and server side (Denon's built in web server) interaction.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Thanks. Tried IE8, Firefox, and tried a laptop that is connected wirelessly and a desktop that is connected wired.


Something isn't getting updated when the song changes in the web interface.


I have to exit the web interface, go back in through the main index, select the Main Zone menu, then into NetAudio, it will then show the song now playing but still it does not update when that song changes.


Its like some _update_web_display_when_song_changes function is turned off, etc.


Given that the display on the front of the Denon is working perfectly mind you....


----------



## tballing

Hello,


sorry if this has already been addressed in this thread but my searches have not given me the full picture.


I would like to stream internet radio and music files wirelessly to my new 3808. I have used a wired connection to get the latest firmware and everything is working great with the internet radio. The only problem is the cat5 cable that lays on my floor extending from the living room to the computer room.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Troy


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17195733
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> sorry if this has already been addressed in this thread but my searches have not given me the full picture.
> 
> 
> I would like to stream internet radio and music files wirelessly to my new 3808. I have used a wired connection to get the latest firmware and everything is working great with the internet radio. The only problem is the cat5 cable that lays on my floor extending from the living room to the computer room.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Troy



I used a wireless game adapter for awhile, but wasn't really happy with its performance due to frequent dropouts. I finally was able to switch everything around so that I could hook my Denon up using ethernet cable. I realize that just won't work for some people; however, in case you didn't know, Denon recommends against using any sort of wireless connection for FW updates, so you will still need to periodically run your cable for those. Some others have used a wireless bridge from Linksys and other companies with some success. From the posts I have read, if I had to go back to wireless, I think I would try one of the powerline bridges which use your electric power lines to carry the signal/internet so that anyplace in the house that has a nearby power receptacle can be used to access the internet via a short ethernet cable into the Denon. I am not sure who makes this type of adapter, but I am sure either a search with Google would turn up several or perhaps one of the AVS members who uses these can comment. Good luck!


----------



## Infominister

Further to the point about Powerline Adapters -- which is a very good solution, from my experience -- Belkin and ActionTec both make good products of this kind. You should buy a kit containing one that goes from your router to a nearby electrical outlet, and another that will plug into an outlet as close as you can get to your AVR with an ethernet cable running from there into the receiver.


----------



## tballing

Thanks,


that is a solution that I had not thought of. I have seen that for networking other computers in another household. Appreciate your quick responses.


Troy


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17196456
> 
> 
> Further to the point about Powerline Adapters -- which is a very good solution, from my experience -- Belkin and ActionTec both make good products of this kind. You should buy a kit containing one that goes from your router to a nearby electrical outlet, and another that will plug into an outlet as close as you can get to your AVR with an ethernet cable running from there into the receiver.



+1,000,000


After auditioning both a Linksys and Buffalo wireless gaming adapter, I switched to a Linksys powerline converter and it is literally like night and day. No more dropouts, no more "server errors," no more "network problems" and I am able to easily stream HD video to my BDP as well as endless internet radio from the 3808. And the setup is like plugging in a coffee maker. You can buy the Linksys system as a kit, it is $120 at Amazon and Newegg with free shipping ( http://www.amazon.com/Linksys-PLK300...3210447&sr=8-5 ).


----------



## Gary J

One of the Amazon reviews says it works plugged in to a power strip. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## c1courtney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krep* /forum/post/15653871
> 
> 
> I had almost the same problem. The On-screen GUI went away while watching DirecTV content. I tried fiddling with the PAL / NTSC formats on various combinations of the DirecTV receiver, the Denon, and my projector, tried other settings, couldn't figure out what was suddenly wrong (I hadn't changed anything but there was always the chance a power glitch lost some setting on a device, or DirecTV upgraded their receiver software while I was away).
> 
> 
> Finally, one day I went to use the PS3 and low and behold, the on-screen stuff was working again! Then when I went back to DirecTV, suddenly it was working there too!
> 
> 
> I never figured out what caused / solved the problem, but you might try switching to a different input. Both the DirecTV and the PS3 were via HDMI for audio and video.



Experienced the same issue with the GUI. It worked great for the first several months, then went away around this time last year (a few days before IKE came.) Then Hurricane IKE hit and I was out of power for 6 days.


When I got power back the GUI was back. Now last night it went out again. Actually, I had a Blue screen on my TV no matter the source, so I turned the TV on/off and it didn't correct. So I turned the receiver on/off via the remote and it resync'd the HDMI I'm guessing, but I lost my GUI.


So I decided to look here for a solution.


I'll try the hard reset via the power button (next to the power/standby w/ power indicate) the unit tonight as mentioned by some others to see if it resolves the issue.


It's pretty annoying that this happens, but if it only does it annually, I can live with it.


TAZ427


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Its like some _update_web_display_when_song_changes function is turned off, etc."


Well it was just annoying. However I prefer to use the web interface to add internet radio presents.


I can't memorize a new preset as the display not being updated everytime I try to learn a new preset, it just keep memorizing the same "old" one stuck in the display.


So how do I file this with Denon? Its not like its a huge problem. But its not right.


Jim


----------



## gatorman

Captavs and jsmiddleton: Well it took five weeks to get the receiver back from N.J. I sent it in to have them figure out the problem relating to the loss of input memory and the lack of ability to output any signal.


Not surprisingly, they found no problems and nothing was replaced or repaired. They updated the software, the firmware and reset the CPU. My guess is that something happened during a previous firmware update and perhaps one or more weren't fully downloaded. I've checked the firmware tracking thread and numerous other owners have reported sending their receivers in for service after obtaining new firmware. Maybe there was nothing wrong with my unit after I lost the current firmware and reloaded it before I sent off the receiver. Makes me a little leery about upgrades since there wasn't a hardware problem.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17195733
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> sorry if this has already been addressed in this thread but my searches have not given me the full picture.
> 
> 
> I would like to stream internet radio and music files wirelessly to my new 3808. I have used a wired connection to get the latest firmware and everything is working great with the internet radio. The only problem is the cat5 cable that lays on my floor extending from the living room to the computer room.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Troy



I recommend this: http://www.buffalotech.com/products/...li-tx4-ag300n/ 


Especially, if there are other items you would like to connect to your wireless network.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/17198498
> 
> 
> I recommend this: http://www.buffalotech.com/products/...li-tx4-ag300n/
> 
> 
> Especially, if there are other items you would like to connect to your wireless network.



Of course every system and environment is different, but this is the specific Buffalo adapter I tried and in my setup the Linksys adapter worked a lot better. True it only allows one device to connect, but it played much nicer with my wireless network than the Buffalo. YMMV. That being said, the powerline adapter (which also allows connection of up to four devices) blows them both away.


Gary, I will be trying to connect the powerline adapter to my surge protector and will report back once I've done so (it's buried behind the entertainment unit at the moment).


----------



## Gary J

Thanks but power strip was mentioned as opposed to surge protector. Not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

gator....


Please post how it plays, if you have any issues, etc. Glad it was not serious.


Jim


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17040162
> 
> 
> Just did the latest firmware download, tested the 'Rhapsody Channels' feature and it disconnected after two songs. Same old same old. I'm now running a 6 hour long playlist and no problems so far. Can't tell me this isn't a problem on the RN side.



I am having the same issue with my AVR-3808 and I have read all the threads and posts pertaining to this issue on this forum and on the RN. I totally share your frustration...I have tried several on-demand music servers and so far these guys seem to be the best but their technology totally SUCKS. I signed up for the Rhapsody on the go and the service on the iPhone is as unreliable as it is on my receiver. I listen to pandora, last.fm all day long without a hitch but as soon as I try rhapsody on the iPhone I get interruption with the message Rhapsody could not connect to the server with try it again or cancel dialog box...although it takes several minutes before it craps out where as on the denon I have noticed some playlists take longer to crap out vs. others and that most definitely dependent on their file and music organizations. I have noticed when I have a playlist with rock band it craps out after two songs and then cuban-afro jazz platlist craps out 30 - 45 minutes into the playlist or fusion Jazz about the same time. So, this is definitely a problem with Rhapsody and seems not worth paying $15/month for a crappy music on-demand service, my two cents.

But thank you for highlighting this problem so I don't go crazy trying to figure a solution.

Cheers,


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/17202103
> 
> 
> gator....
> 
> 
> Please post how it plays, if you have any issues, etc. Glad it was not serious.
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim: So far no problems. I have noticed one positive change. Given the possibility that there was something corrupt in the settings saved in the computer, I deleted those and loaded everything manually. Gee, that was fun. Then I saved them to the computer and for the first time I had no problems in saving the settings. Previously, I had to go through multiple attempts and the receiver would never automatically turn back on. This time the process worked as it was supposed to. That seems to bolster my conclusion that there was a problem in the software or the firmware. I guess I'll never know.


This does raise an interesting question. If we download authorized firmware designed to remedy known problems or provide new features and that causes a system operating problem and the receiver has to be returned for service, shouldn't Denon cover that even if the warranty period has expired? I expect someone will find out.


Ward


----------



## Bill222

Hey folks.


I have an Oppo blu-ray player, hooked up to my Denon using both the HDMI cable and the 7.1 analog RCA cables. For certain discs, my Oppo player plays better over the analog outputs instead of the HDMI outputs (they're still working out some issues in the player).


So - no problem, right? I'll just tell the Denon to use the multi-channel inputs, right? Well - here's the problem. I have my system set up as a 6.1 system. The Denon knows it's a 6.1 system. When 7.1 sounds are sent across the HDMI, the Denon works fine. The two rear channels are mixed into one rear channel for my one rear speaker. BUT - when that same sound is sent using the 7.1 analog cables via the multi-channel inputs, then the Denon is dropping the right rear surround and only playing the left rear surround for my rear surround speaker.


I was afraid that would happen. I was afraid the Denon would fail to down-mix the rear channels for a 7.1 sound played back on a 6.1 setup. At least it works correctly when using HDMI. But when using multi-channel, the Denon appears to do no mixing what-so-over (which is usually a good thing for multi-channel inputs). But for mixing 7.1 to 6.1, I was hoping the multi-channel would perform that mixing. It's not.


Any settings in the Denon I missed to make the 7.1 down-mix to 6.1 work for the multi-channel inputs? Or am I just out-of-luck, and always need to use the HDMI input in order to have the Denon downmix 7.1 to 6.1?


---------------


Update


I called Denon. They said that's the way it is. When using the 7.1 analong multi-channel inputs, the right-rear signal simply gets lost (dropped) for playback on a 6.1 system.


But Oppo had an interesting solution. Just use a Y-connector to connect both the right-rear and left-rear surround outputs from the Oppo to the left-rear surround input on the Denon. And - of course - it worked! Yeah! I can use my analog inputs again!


----------



## Bill222

I'm running my Denon as a 6.1 system. I don't know if that contributes to this issue or not. It shouldn't. I'm playing the AIX Records Audio Calibration Disc that Oppo includes with its Blu-ray player.


The problem is with DTS-HD MA 7.1 playback. If the blu-ray is bitstreaming across HDMI and the Denon is decoding the signal, the Denon mixes the SBL and SBR channels into the SL and SR channels.


Denon decoding via HDMI:

DTS-HD MA (7.1)

- SBR sound goes to both the rear speaker and SR speaker

- SBL sound goes to both the rear speaker and SL speaker


Oppo decoding, so PCM via HDMI to Denon:

DTS-HD MA (7.1)

- SBR sound only goes to rear speaker

- SBL sound only goes to rear speaker


As you can see above - when the Oppo does the DTS-HD MA decoding, then I get the result I expect.


For decoding Dolby TrueHD (7.1), both the Denon and the Oppo decode it the same. The SBR and SBL sounds only go to the rear speaker. There is no sharing the output with the SL or SR speakers.


Denon tech support is looking into this and promises to call back sometime next week. Anyone else seen this issue?


----------



## batpig

dude, it sounds like you should just go 7.1...


man up and get another speaker!


















(btw -- as you found, the Denon can't do ANY processing to the multich analog inputs, it is straight pass through to the amps)


----------



## Bill222

I had 7.1 - with some incredible speakers (at least, in my opinion). The speaker problem is room location. I just couldn't place those great, big speakers in the center of the rear wall. They could only fit in the corners. So a really nice center channel speaker suddenly became my perfectly centered rear speaker for a 6.1 system.


Now running

- pair of rev 1. Klipsch CF-4's for fronts

- pair of rev 1. Klipsch CF-3's for surrounds

- pair of Klipsch KV-4's, one for front center, one for rear surround


and now have another pair of Klipsch CF-3's gathering dust in my storage room, replaced by a single KV-4 for rear surround duties.


And the Denon doesn't power any of them All those speakers are powered by Aragon amps. So the Denon is serving as a pre-processor. And as such, it is failing to decode DTS HD-MA 7.1 properly, which is probably enough of a reason to have the Denon replaced if it can't be fixed.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/17203374
> 
> 
> I am having the same issue with my AVR-3808 and I have read all the threads and posts pertaining to this issue on this forum and on the RN. I totally share your frustration...I have tried several on-demand music servers and so far these guys seem to be the best but their technology totally SUCKS. I signed up for the Rhapsody on the go and the service on the iPhone is as unreliable as it is on my receiver. I listen to pandora, last.fm all day long without a hitch but as soon as I try rhapsody on the iPhone I get interruption with the message Rhapsody could not connect to the server with try it again or cancel dialog box...although it takes several minutes before it craps out where as on the denon I have noticed some playlists take longer to crap out vs. others and that most definitely dependent on their file and music organizations. I have noticed when I have a playlist with rock band it craps out after two songs and then cuban-afro jazz platlist craps out 30 - 45 minutes into the playlist or fusion Jazz about the same time. So, this is definitely a problem with Rhapsody and seems not worth paying $15/month for a crappy music on-demand service, my two cents.
> 
> But thank you for highlighting this problem so I don't go crazy trying to figure a solution.
> 
> Cheers,



Yeah, your results are slightly better than mine on average. I'm done with it after this month but it's a shame. It could be so great.

Thanks for the validation.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"loaded everything manually. Gee, that was fun."


Been there, done that. Can be quite time consuming. I've had firmware updates snarf my internet radio presets and had to redo them manually. Luckily I had many of them saved on my Harmony 880 as presets/sequences so I had a reference to which stations went to which preset in the Denon.


----------



## CCDC

Just started having this problem with my Denon 3808ci where there is a horrible screech from the speakers then the unit shuts down with the lighted ring around the large power button flashing red. (Protection mode?)


I disconnected everything in and out to make sure there is no shorted cables so that the only thing left is the power cord. Then I powered up the AVR and within 20 seconds it shut down again with the same flashing red ring around the large power button.


I tried full power down (small button) and also a microprocessor reset holding down the 2 small buttons above the headphone jack and powering up with the small power button. This also resulted in the receiver shutting down on its own with the flashing red light.


I recently (last month) did the $100 Denon upgrade to get the Audyssey features. I am not sure if this is related or not. Any ideas that could help would be appreciated.


----------



## iramack

Sounds like you are in for a trip to the service center. What you describe is likely a failure in the power amp section (some sort of fault). Save your speakers, get the thing into service. If you have not already done so, you might try looking at the speaker end of your wires to make sure that all is well on that side too.......


Good Luck.


Steve


----------



## CCDC

Ugh! thats what I was afraid of. I just called the nearest local service center and was quoted a 6-8 week lead time. I'll call another on Monday when they are open. I'm still under warranty so thats a small blessing.


----------



## 4i2fly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17206746
> 
> 
> Yeah, your results are slightly better than mine on average. I'm done with it after this month but it's a shame. It could be so great.
> 
> Thanks for the validation.



I did more experiments in the last couple of days. It seems, based on my limited experience with various ways of listening to Rhapsody music, i.e. playlist channels, search, etc... that the one Denon hates the most is the playlist. So I played many hours of uninterrupted music by various artists or music channels or even by genre with no issue what so ever. So I thought maybe my playlists are corrupted. I erased all started over. The first I made crapped out after the 2nd or 3rd song and no matter what I did every time after when I tried to play the playlist it would immediately come back with a server disconnect.


I created the playlist on my iPhone so that may have something to do with it. I am gonna try going through their own website to create playlist and see what happens.

By the way, if you'd like 30 more days of free subscription pm me...that's how I was able to do it for another 30 days free trial before I buy into this.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/17210421
> 
> 
> I did more experiments in the last couple of days. It seems, based on my limited experience with various ways of listening to Rhapsody music, i.e. playlist channels, search, etc... that the one Denon hates the most is the playlist. So I played many hours of uninterrupted music by various artists or music channels or even by genre with no issue what so ever. So I thought maybe my playlists are corrupted. I erased all started over. The first I made crapped out after the 2nd or 3rd song and no matter what I did every time after when I tried to play the playlist it would immediately come back with a server disconnect.
> 
> 
> I created the playlist on my iPhone so that may have something to do with it. I am gonna try going through their own website to create playlist and see what happens.
> 
> By the way, if you'd like 30 more days of free subscription pm me...that's how I was able to do it for another 30 days free trial before I buy into this.



I've found that 'albums' or playlists already created by others work ok for the longest. Still get disconnects on them esp during primetime.

The thing that's most puzzling to me is RN doesn't even acknowledge the 3808 as a authorized device to use Rhapsody. Make's it kind of hard to get them to do any troubleshooting. And Denon tech support was non-existent. Fine deal.

I'll pm you.


----------



## gatorman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CCDC* /forum/post/17209953
> 
> 
> Ugh! thats what I was afraid of. I just called the nearest local service center and was quoted a 6-8 week lead time. I'll call another on Monday when they are open. I'm still under warranty so thats a small blessing.



I just got mine back from a warranty repair in the N.J. facility. Denon says two to four weeks for warranty. I think it sat there for about 2-3 weeks before they looked at it. They did a weeklong heat test. Including shipping, total time was five weeks and that was without the need for ordering parts. Good luck.


----------



## tballing

Hello,


I just bought a Denon 3808 and love it. My only problem is I can't seem to get any music file streaming. I have no problems getting internet radio but I can't see anything under music server.


I have a wired connection going to the correct port on the receiver and it is plugged into a linksys g router. I am running symantec endpoint protection. I was able to do both the firmware update and upgrade with no issues. I have looked at the media sharing function of WMP ver 11 and the program does not show any available places to share music to. (should the denon show up as "denon" in the media sharing function?)


I have installed Twonky media server and that does not seem to help either. I have moved my music to different folders on the C: drive and experimented with sharing folders through windows explorer with no results. I have tried to look at network places to see if I could locate the Denon and I can't see anywhere that it is listed.


I'm pretty sure that there must be some simple setting that needs to be corrected at my computer, because the Playstation 3 is doing the exact same thing. It can't locate a media server but it can get on the internet.


Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks,

Troy


----------



## rec head

^check your firewall on the computer. Try turning it all the way off and see what happens. I had UPnP disabled on my computer and had the same problem. Have you run GRC's Unplug and Pray? If so that could be your problem too. I don't remember how to fix it though... F1 might help or re-running the program.


There have been a lot of people with the same problem over the past couple years. If you want to search the thread I recommend downloading the thread, opening the .txt and searching that file. I always get much better results than using the search on the forum.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

One thing to try on WMP 11 is turn off any firewall, PeerGuardian (if you running that) or software that may impeded the sharing. Once you do that startup WMP11 and go to the file library and check the configure sharing setting to see if you see the Denon there. If not then go to your Denon and Power it all the way down and then back up and then check to see if that turns up. You may also need to make sure you have the powersaving mode set to off on the Denon under the Network Setup for LAN on your Dennon (page 32 in the instruction booklet).


I switched over to Command3808 for streaming music and it has worked great. The internet gui just was not responsive and would often lock up on me. Th Command3808 is a nice piece of software that does a great job and is much faster then the internet. If you have your ISP for your denon then input it into command3808 and connect and then you control it from that instead of the web browser. Hope that helps and good luck.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17213289
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I just bought a Denon 3808 and love it. My only problem is I can't seem to get any music file streaming. I have no problems getting internet radio but I can't see anything under music server.
> 
> 
> I have a wired connection going to the correct port on the receiver and it is plugged into a linksys g router. I am running symantec endpoint protection. I was able to do both the firmware update and upgrade with no issues. I have looked at the media sharing function of WMP ver 11 and the program does not show any available places to share music to. (should the denon show up as "denon" in the media sharing function?)
> 
> 
> I have installed Twonky media server and that does not seem to help either. I have moved my music to different folders on the C: drive and experimented with sharing folders through windows explorer with no results. I have tried to look at network places to see if I could locate the Denon and I can't see anywhere that it is listed.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that there must be some simple setting that needs to be corrected at my computer, because the Playstation 3 is doing the exact same thing. It can't locate a media server but it can get on the internet.
> 
> 
> Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Troy


----------



## tballing

Thanks for the replies.


I have tried switching the firewall completely off, then rebooted the computer, then rebooted the receiver and still cannot "see" the denon through window media player. I will try some other variations of that sequence tonight.


Do I need to be hooked up to the internet for this all to work. The reason being, I am using my blackberry phone to "tether" to my computer. The phone acts as an external modem. Of course, being my phone, I only have it hooked up and running the internet when I need. I had no problems with downloading and installing the updates and upgrades using this method.


I also tried typing in the the IP address that I found in the network status menu for the receiver. I entered the address into IE and it came back with a webpage not found error. Again, do I need to be hooked up to the internet for this to work or is the network connection enough?


Thanks,

Troy


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Sorry can't help with the other part but... you do not need to be connected to the internet. Had problems connecting to the 3808 through IE but installed firefox and that worked fine. Yes it shows up as Denon under "media sharing" in wmp11


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Since we are the subject has anybody had luck with any other music servers to the 3808. I am trying TVersity with no luck. It shows up in the "usb/net" menu but after that nothing.


Those using playlist to organize your music how do you have it set up and do you use it on usb or server?


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17218689
> 
> 
> Since we are the subject has anybody had luck with any other music servers to the 3808. I am trying TVersity with no luck. It shows up in the "usb/net" menu but after that nothing.
> 
> 
> Those using playlist to organize your music how do you have it set up and do you use it on usb or server?



I've been using Tversity for nearly 2 years and like it a lot (free version). PlayOn works just as well and supports Netflix (via a PS3) but does not transcode my flac files to mp3 (yet). For fun (yeah I know, get a life) I tried J Rivers Media server yesterday and it worked too but I only tested for about an hour. Several people have reported success with Twonky.


What do you mean by "after that nothing"?


Tversity > right arrow should bring up a list like Artists

Albums

Folders


[don't remember the exact list, right now at work]


and have the contents of your library. Folders should have the directory structure of your music files in your library.


BTW I had Tversity, PlayOn, SqueezeBox Server and J Rivers Media Center all up and running on the same PC, all pointed to the same content, streaming to different clients. I was not brave enough to try serving up the same track simultaneously.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17201642
> 
> 
> Thanks but power strip was mentioned as opposed to surge protector. Not sure if that would make a difference.



I've tested the Linksys powerline ethernet converter with both a power strip/surge protector (Tripp Lite HT10DBS) and a single-device surge protector that plugs directly into the wall (Panamax M-2SUB) and was not able to get any usable network connectivity with either. The Tripp Lite was totally unresponsive; the Panamax found the network but the signal was so weak that it failed the latency test when I tried to determine its speed.


The network speed through the Linksys powerline converter is incredible - I am regularly achieving downloads of close to 16 Mbps (as opposed to about 11 Mbps over my wireless network). The only drawback is that I cannot connect it to my surge protector, thus leaving a hole in my system. The documentation for the Linksys converter says that it has its own surge protection circuitry, but I find it hard to believe that it would provide the same type of protection as the Tripp Lite or Panamax. I don't care if a surge fries the Linksys, but I'd hate to have it expose the rest of my gear.


P.S. Gary - if you were looking for a test with a power strip that does not have any surge protection circuitry, that's not something I can do, as I don't have one.


----------



## Gary J

That's what I was afraid of. Anyplace I would use one does not have a free in-wall outlet.


----------



## tballing

Thanks for the great advice. It came down to a simple setting within my 4 year old wireless router. I logged onto the IP address for the router and flicked a couple router firewall settings.


Viola... Denon receiver is working great with Windows Media Player and Command3808 beautifully. The PS3 is also getting media streams from Twonky.


This is AWESOME!!!!!!


Troy


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17226018
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great advice. It came down to a simple setting within my 4 year old wireless router. I logged onto the IP address for the router and flicked a couple router firewall settings.
> 
> 
> Viola... Denon receiver is working great with Windows Media Player and Command3808 beautifully. The PS3 is also getting media streams from Twonky.
> 
> 
> This is AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Troy



Glad to hear you got it working. It is nice streaming the music to the Denon via Command3808 especially since I can leave the TV while scrolling through the folders.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/17226156
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you got it working. It is nice streaming the music to the Denon via Command3808 especially since I can leave the TV while scrolling through the folders.



I have seen several references recently to "Command3808". Exactly what is that? Is it a software you purchased or shareware or what?

Thanks!


----------



## tballing

Do a search for "command3808" and the first thread is the description of the freeware. It allows you to control you Denon 3808 from your computer through your network.


It is a very nice interface rather than the standard Denon web interface. In my case, I can also wirelessly control the receiver from anywhere in my house including the porch (which will be my next project for zone 2)


Troy


----------



## tballing

Howdy,


now that I am streaming music to my PS3 and the 3808, I want to setup zone 2 on my porch. I am using a 5.1 setup in the living room and want to wire 2 speakers on the porch. I want to be able to listen to mp3 music from the network on the porch while watching Dish network in the living room.


1. Does this mean that I assign an amp to the extra surround speakers and then wire them to the speakers on the porch?


2. Will the 3808 take a digital signal from the PS3 and then downconvert it to a analog signal that can be sent to the porch?


3. If "no" for number 2, will the 3808 take the media streaming through NET/USB and sent that to the porch?


4. Can all this be done without interupting the TV viewing in the living room?


I know that I could use A/B speaker settings to get a dumb down version of this setup, but now that I can wirelessly control zone 2 through command3808, it would be really cool to get this setup correctly.


Thanks in advance for your help and advice.


Troy


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17230525
> 
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> 
> now that I am streaming music to my PS3 and the 3808, I want to setup zone 2 on my porch. I am using a 5.1 setup in the living room and want to wire 2 speakers on the porch. I want to be able to listen to mp3 music from the network on the porch while watching Dish network in the living room.
> 
> 
> 1. Does this mean that I assign an amp to the extra surround speakers and then wire them to the speakers on the porch?
> 
> 
> 2. Will the 3808 take a digital signal from the PS3 and then downconvert it to a analog signal that can be sent to the porch?
> 
> 
> 3. If "no" for number 2, will the 3808 take the media streaming through NET/USB and sent that to the porch?
> 
> 
> 4. Can all this be done without interupting the TV viewing in the living room?
> 
> 
> I know that I could use A/B speaker settings to get a dumb down version of this setup, but now that I can wirelessly control zone 2 through command3808, it would be really cool to get this setup correctly.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and advice.
> 
> 
> Troy



Under Amp Assign set it to Zone 2 and you are ready to go. Make sure you connect the speakers to the REAR/ZONE 2 terminals and not the Surround B terminals.


You can NOT get any signal from a multi-channel source to Z2. Also nothing from an HDMI source... Now that I think about it I'm not sure if you can get 2 ch music from a CD in the PS3 to Z2. It should be in the manual.


You CAN: use Z2 without interrupting Z1. Use NET/USB as a source.


Multi-zone and internet controls are really awesome once you have it set up.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17230464
> 
> 
> Do a search for "command3808" and the first thread is the description of the freeware. It allows you to control you Denon 3808 from your computer through your network.
> 
> 
> It is a very nice interface rather than the standard Denon web interface. In my case, I can also wirelessly control the receiver from anywhere in my house including the porch (which will be my next project for zone 2)
> 
> 
> Troy



Thanks so much for that info!


----------



## batpig

tballing -- just to build on what rec head said:


Zone 2 setup is quite simple (assign amp to "Zone 2" and hook up the speakers), but the major functional restriction is that it you won't get any multichannel or HDMI audio downmixed. So, each of your devices that you wish to pipe to Zone 2 must be connected with a second, non-HDMI connection that will carry a 2-ch downmix (either digital or analog).


So for the PS3, you would need to double up the connection, with an HDMI cable and then adding an optical or analog audio cable as well. Until recently, the PS3 kind of screwed you over for this as it wasn't capable of audio output over multiple connections; however, with the most recent firmware update (3.0 i think) it now allows multi-audio out. So you set your primary audio output (HDMI) and then turn on multi audio, and it will output a 2-ch downmix over either the optical or analog connection. This can be routed to Zone 2 with no issues.


Same thing for the cable box, if you want to listen to the game on the porch, you just hook up an analog audio cable from the cable box to the 3808 and now it will pipe to Zone 2 no problem. Cable boxes (like most any source) will have the stereo analog audio outputs active at all times, so this will work seamlessly.


I'm pretty confident any "internally tuned" sources (such as streamed network audio, Sirius/XM, the basic FM tuner, etc.) will also go to Zone 2 without issue.


You can almost think of it as a basic 2-ch stereo receiver built into your fancy digital multichannel receiver. That secondary stereo can only play 2-ch analog or 2.0pcm digital signals, so anything you want the second stereo to play must have one of those connections.


----------



## tballing

Thanks Rechead and Batpig.


I kind of figured as much and had read your setup for the denon 1909, Batpig. Does the multiple audio connections confuse the Denon 3808 or do I use zone 2 setup to assign optical inputs to the correct component.


In other words, does the 3808 know that I want my zone 1 living room to use HDMI for all audio in the PS3 component as well as using the secondary optical audio for zone 2 while using the PS3 component?


make sense.... I'll try to think of another way to phrase this if necessary.


troy


----------



## batpig

no it won't get confused. it will automatically "prioritize" the audio connections, so it will just pluck the analog audio for Zone 2 and this will not in any way affect the HDMI action going on in Zone 1.


it's up to you to align the input assignments with the correct "names" for source selection, just like with Zone 1. For example, if your PS3 is assigned to the "HDP" input (renamed to "PS3"), you need to make sure whatever secondary audio connection you use (analog or optical) is also plugged into (or assigned to) the "HDP" input name, or else when you select "PS3" as the source for Zone 2 it won't know where to get the audio from. So if you run an optical cable to "Optical Input #2", you need to make sure OPT-2 is assigned to "HDP" in the input setup. If you go analog, you need to make sure to plug into the inputs labeled "HDP" (as these aren't assignable).


So, continuing the example, with the cable box, if you are using the "TV/CBL" input name, when you run the analog cables you need to make sure they plug into the ones labeled "TV/CBL". And so forth...


----------



## tballing

Awesome, now I just wish it weren't going into October in the great upper midwest.


Thanks,

troy


----------



## iramack

Hello all..............


I have been using the Restorer function with my I tunes streaming via Airport Express (over toslink) and also (over toslink/and or HDMI) the music channels from DISH network. Does anyone know what the 3 different levels of "restoration" are intended for.


In other words the choice of using 64, 96, or HQ level relate to how much help the compressed signal needs or ???


I have been using the HQ setting mostly and it sounds good, if not a bit bass heavy.


Anyone have insight into this?










Thanks.


Steve


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> In other words the choice of using 64, 96, or HQ level relate to how much help the compressed signal needs or ???



the Denon literature is (surprise!!) very spotty and vague, but I think your general sense is correct.


Restorer 64 seems to be intended for very crappy compressed sources (the manual says it's for "sources with very weak highs") so my sense is that it doesn't apply any boost to the treble in order to avoid emphasizing hiss or other high-freq. crap in a poor source.


Restorer 96 is said to be "suitable for all compressed sources", I think it's kind of a "medium" setting that boosts the treble a little more than Restorer 64. When I close my eyes and flip back and forth between 96 and 64 it sounds very similar in terms of bass response, but the "96" mode sounds a little bit cleaner (less "mushy"). That's why I think the "64" mode is smoothing out the highs a bit (e.g. to take the edge of a really crappy source).


The Restorer HQ setting seems to be for "high quality" compressed sources and the biggest difference btwn 96 and HQ seems to be the high freq boost (e.g. the source is of high enough quality that you don't have to worry about boosting hiss or other artifacts by emphasizing the treble). If you flip back and forth btwn 96 and HQ and pay attention to the treble (e.g. cymbals really bring it out) you will notice a lot more emphasis on the highs with HQ mode (e.g. the treble seems more "lifted" or prominent).


ALL of the Restorer modes do a decent amount of bass boosting -- with Dynamic EQ engaged also it can be too much and make the bass too boomy IMHO. I typically flip btwn 96 and HQ depending on the song (the treble boost in HQ mode can be a little too aggressive with some songs). I never use the 64 mode as all my MP3's are ripped at high bitrates.


----------



## Floyd05

I have a 6.1 setup. I was wondering if I went to 5.1 would I have to rerun audyssey or can I simply just unplug the Surround back channel?


----------



## iramack

Yes!!


----------



## batpig

no need to re-run Audyssey unless you are ADDING speakers.


you shouldn't just unplug it though, you should also go to the SPEAKER CONFIG menu and "tell" the AVR you don't have the rear speaker anymore so you don't lose any content that the AVR is unknowingly sending to the surr.back channel.


----------



## iramack

Thanks Batpig...........I knew you would have the lowdown on the "restorer" function.

I will stay with the HQ setting as I stream mostly apple lossless or 256k bitstreams to my airport express, which by the way, is THE BEST thing since sliced bread...


----------



## Infominister

Lately, I've been having a problem with drop-outs while streaming songs from my Windows Media Player library. The signal strength will drop down to 30 percent or to "No Connection" in between songs, then I'll lose it and have to start up that song or another again. I use an ethernet powerline adapter from my Verizon Fios router down to the powerline adapter in a socket near my receiver. Since I've got four different components within my HT system also connected to this powerline adapter, I'm also using an Ethernet switch to maintain connections to the other devices. I never have any problem streaming video -- even HD movies -- from my Panasonic VieraCast, DirecTV DVR or anything else. It's only the WMP server that breaks up. Is this a problem with my router or the Denon AVR, or something else? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## JoshMKiV

Does anyone have any advice on how they would handle the following?


Hardware:


3808

Sonos (or any other audio-only input)


Speakers:


7.1 in the theater

2.0 in the gameroom


I'm fine with the theater setup for movies, but I'm still up in the air for audio via Sonos. I very rarely listen to music in the theater, but I would still like the option. Right now I have the gameroom speakers attached to the extra surround outputs on the 3808.


Would you switch to an amplified Sonos? I can move some zones around and do that for no cost. I'm not sure if an amplified Sonos will output to the speakers and the line-out at the same time, I will have to test that.


Any input, advice, etc, much appreciated.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoshMKiV* /forum/post/17243673
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on how they would handle the following?
> 
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> 
> 3808
> 
> Sonos (or any other audio-only input)
> 
> 
> Speakers:
> 
> 
> 7.1 in the theater
> 
> 2.0 in the gameroom
> 
> 
> I'm fine with the theater setup for movies, but I'm still up in the air for audio via Sonos. I very rarely listen to music in the theater, but I would still like the option. Right now I have the gameroom speakers attached to the extra surround outputs on the 3808.
> 
> 
> Would you switch to an amplified Sonos? I can move some zones around and do that for no cost. I'm not sure if an amplified Sonos will output to the speakers and the line-out at the same time, I will have to test that.
> 
> 
> Any input, advice, etc, much appreciated.



A Sonos will output to the speakers and the line-out at the same time. I currently use a ZP-80 into a 3808 with a 5.1 setup and 2 amps from the 3808 running in the kitchen (which opens to the den where the rest of the 5.1 setup runs). However, in the past I've used a ZP-100 with the same setup.


----------



## iramack

Josh,


I HIGHLY recommend using an Apple Apirort Express if you can live with just iTunes streaming your library and their internet radio choices. I have recently done this by placing the AE where the 3808 is and using the optical (2ch pcm) output into my 3808. Then you can set the Denon up to use the zone 2 amps to power the second set of speakers.

Works like a charm. and you can (via the Denon) listen in both zones or mix sources if you like.


Listening even as we speak.................










Steve


----------



## rec head

The Airport Express is pretty convenient. There is a program called Airfoil that will let you stream from any program to the AE. It's well worth the $25 to not be stuck with Itunes.


Also, you should get a second amp to run your zone 2. You can use an old receiver. Then you can play a separate source in Z2 and adjust the volume independently. Using the surround B is less than ideal. Have you run Auddessy with your setup? I'm just wondering how it went.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17249459
> 
> 
> The Airport Express is pretty convenient. There is a program called Airfoil that will let you stream from any program to the AE. It's well worth the $25 to not be stuck with Itunes.
> 
> 
> Also, you should get a second amp to run your zone 2. You can use an old receiver. Then you can play a separate source in Z2 and adjust the volume independently. Using the surround B is less than ideal. Have you run Auddessy with your setup? I'm just wondering how it went.



No need for seperate amp if only running 5.1 in main room. You can still do all seperate control of volume and source for the two zones.


Surround B is NOT intended for this purpose at all.


S


----------



## blairy

Posting this here as there seems to be a number of gurus with more network knowledge than me...


Streaming music to my PS3 and after a recent firmware update, when I go into my music folder I get the above the error message in top right hand corner of screen and in the middle of screen a message 'there are no tracks'


Recall I've had this issue previously but cannot remember what I did to fix it.


Any clues?


Thx

Blairy


----------



## talkdj

I'm kinda stuck here with this situation. I would like to send from the "tape out" source on the 3808ci back to my iMac (which is in another room) via wireless or through the Denon internet hookup to go through my network.


Is there a product or any home brew ideas out there?


----------



## qhp310

Hi

I just plugged in a 16 GB USB Key full of mp3 music and My Denon just sat there.....The key plays fine in my Oppo BDP83...

I wonder what is the maximum USB Capacity I can plug in the Denon.

Regards


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *talkdj* /forum/post/17253759
> 
> 
> I'm kinda stuck here with this situation. I would like to send from the "tape out" source on the 3808ci back to my iMac (which is in another room) via wireless or through the Denon internet hookup to go through my network.
> 
> 
> Is there a product or any home brew ideas out there?



As far as I know that cannot be accomplished via a network solution, neither ethernet nor WiFi. But there are dedicated radio transmitter devices available where you would have the sender plugged into your desired audio-out on the Denon and the receiver to your audio-in on your PC. I guess there are such dedicated audio transmitting systems using WiFi networking for data transmission.

On the other hand, it wouldn't make a big difference if the audio is encoded analogously or digitally into a radio signal.

Example http://www.coolest-gadgets.com/20060...o-transmitter/


----------



## talkdj

Thanks for the information eyespy39! I started to do some more research on this and I found a device from RF Link that seems to do what I want. It is wireless and if I want it can send video too.


When I saw that I thought why not just use my Slingbox to do this. I could use the tape out of the Denon into the Slingbox, hook up the sling box into my Buffalo Wireless Bridge (4 port) and then use the Slingbox software on my Mac.


I have some airchecks on DAT that I need to archive and I don't want to pull the DAT machine out of the rack it's in.


The RF Link device is for sale on Amazon.com


----------



## thebesthereis

...this past Friday night, September 25th.










Allow me to paint the picture. (not that it's needed)










The receiver was on while I was watching television. The sound source was optical in from my television. I get up to dust the television screen off and all of a sudden, POOF,







the receiver just shut down, no power. Then as I bend down closer to see if the power could be cycled back on I notice a slight burning smell that was coming from the top of the unit.







That's when I realized it was dead. I haven't disconnected it yet to ship back to Denon for repair but I just wanted to know if there are any "user serviceable parts" inside that I might be able to tinker with myself. NO, I have no professional electronics training. Thanks in advance.


The worse part about this is, it's LESS than 6 months old.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qhp310* /forum/post/17255121
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just plugged in a 16 GB USB Key full of mp3 music and My Denon just sat there.....The key plays fine in my Oppo BDP83...
> 
> I wonder what is the maximum USB Capacity I can plug in the Denon.
> 
> Regards



The default active usb port is the rear one; which one did you plug the thumb drive into? If you want to use the front port, you will need to go into the setup menu to change it. Also, is the thumb drive formatted in NTSF or FAT 32? If it is formatted in NTSF, it will not work in the Denon. The size is not your issue as you can connect a HDD with 500 gb and it will work fine.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17256670
> 
> 
> ...this past Friday night, September 25th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to paint the picture. (not that it's needed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The receiver was on while I was watching television. The sound source was optical in from my television. I get up to dust the television screen off and all of a sudden, POOF,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the receiver just shut down, no power. Then as I bend down closer to see if the power could be cycled back on I notice a slight burning smell that was coming from the top of the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's when I realized it was dead. I haven't disconnected it yet to ship back to Denon for repair but I just wanted to know if there are any "user serviceable parts" inside that I might be able to tinker with myself. NO, I have no professional electronics training. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> The worse part about this is, it's LESS than 6 months old.



Let us know what it turns out to be after the repair........and good luck!!


Steve


----------



## AndreK

I have a 3808 and am considering buying a power amplifier (Emotiva XPA-5 ?).

I was wondering about using the 5 channels of the power amplifier in a bi-amping mode:
2 amp-channels for Front Left;
1 amp-channel for Center;
2 amp-channels for Front Right.

Question:









When I chose Bi-amping on the 3808 menu structure, does that mean that the 7.1 pre-outs are reconfigured and all I need to do is connect 5 straight cables from the pre-out to the amplifier inputs (FL, C, FR, SBL, SBR outputs on the 3808) ?

Or do I need to have some kind of splitter (y-cable) to connect the FL (and FR) pre-output to 2 separate inputs on the power amplifier ?

I would then connect 3 pre-outs (FL, C, FR) to 5 inputs on the amplifier.


Which is the correct set up ?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndreK* /forum/post/17264551
> 
> 
> When I chose Bi-amping on the 3808 menu structure, does that mean that the 7.1 pre-outs are reconfigured and all I need to do is connect 5 straight cables from the pre-out to the amplifier inputs (FL, C, FR, SBL, SBR outputs on the 3808) ?
> 
> Or do I need to have some kind of splitter (y-cable) to connect the FL (and FR) pre-output to 2 separate inputs on the power amplifier ?
> 
> I would then connect 3 pre-outs (FL, C, FR) to 5 inputs on the amplifier.
> 
> 
> Which is the correct set up ?



I'm pretty sure the Denon Bi-Amp setting only applies to the internal amps, *not* the pre-outs. Therefore, one would just leave the Denon set to 7.1 and use y-splitters at the XPA-5 inputs.


.... Unless the BatPig has another take on it.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17238939
> 
> 
> Lately, I've been having a problem with drop-outs while streaming songs from my Windows Media Player library to my AVR 3808CI. The signal strength will drop down to 30 percent or to "No Connection" in between songs, then I'll lose the stream and restart that, or another, song again. I use an ethernet powerline adapter from my Verizon Fios router down to the powerline adapter in a socket near my receiver. Since I've got four different components within my HT system also connected to this powerline adapter, I'm also using an Ethernet switch to maintain connections to the other devices. I never have any problem streaming audio or video -- even HD movies -- from my Panasonic VieraCast, DirecTV DVR or anything else. I don't have any problems, either, using the Internet Radio function on my AVR. It's only WMP streaming that breaks up. Is this a problem with my router or the Denon AVR, or something else? Please advise. Thanks.



Anyone?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17265650
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I have had small problems losing the stream to the 3808. I have found that my router just needs to be reset sometimes. Everything works fine after that.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17264563
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Denon Bi-Amp setting only applies to the internal amps, *not* the pre-outs. Therefore, one would just leave the Denon set to 7.1 and use y-splitters at the XPA-5 inputs.
> 
> 
> .... Unless the BatPig has another take on it.



I would never try to take BatPig's place but I agree with your post. Settings are for the internal amps.


----------



## AndreK

Thanks for your confirmation on bi-amping & pre-outs.


----------



## batpig

I can say honestly that I don't know!










But my gut is that you are right, and that the correct hook-up is to use an RCA y-splitter. If you look at the back of the unit, those two speaker jacks are labeled " SURR.BACK/AMP ASSIGN" whereas the pre-outs are just labeled "SBR/SBL", sort of implying that they don't get "re-assigned." For example, if you re-assign the SURR.BACK channels to "ZONE 2", it doesn't turn the SBR/SBL pre-outs into ZONE 2 pre-outs, there is a separate set of pre-outs for that.


I could be TOTALLY wrong though.... it would be very easy to test though if anyone has an external amp powering their FL/FR already. Just put the receiver in BIAMP mode and switch the RCA cables to the SBR/SBL pre-outs and see if you can still get a signal in STEREO mode. I don't own a unit with pre-outs so I can't test it.


----------



## qhp310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17265650
> 
> 
> Anyone?



Hi

I had that problem also, dropouts, even when hard wired.....

It turns out that my Ethernet cable between the router D-Link and my PC was going through a power bar.....when I ran the Ethernet cable directly from the router to the PC, the problem went away.

By the way, do you know the maximum capacity of the USB key I can put in the Denon.

A fast 16 GB does not seem to work. I have the 16GB key in my Oppo blu-ray and it works well, but I would like to have both options....

Regards


----------



## qhp310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17260151
> 
> 
> The default active usb port is the rear one; which one did you plug the thumb drive into? If you want to use the front port, you will need to go into the setup menu to change it. Also, is the thumb drive formatted in NTSF or FAT 32? If it is formatted in NTSF, it will not work in the Denon. The size is not your issue as you can connect a HDD with 500 gb and it will work fine.



Hi

I replied to somebody else and did not see your reply.

I had it connected in the rear.

I did not format the key....just inserted mp3 in it. It works in the Oppo blu-Ray.

I will format it in fat32 and see.

Thanks....


----------



## McGoogan

Currently I have an open glass shelf for 3808 and componets, with nothing on top of the receiver. I am considering re-housing to an enclosed (glass door) hutch.


Anyone have their 3808 stashed in an enclosed furniture piece?

Any overheating problems?

How much room are you leaving above the receiver??

Problem?


thanks


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tballing* /forum/post/17230464
> 
> 
> Do a search for "command3808" and the first thread is the description of the freeware. It allows you to control you Denon 3808 from your computer through your network.
> 
> 
> It is a very nice interface rather than the standard Denon web interface. In my case, I can also wirelessly control the receiver from anywhere in my house including the porch (which will be my next project for zone 2)
> 
> 
> Troy



Could you use something like an ipod touch or iphone to control it?

Could someone make an app for that?


I currently don't have my Denon on my network, but hope to in the near future.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qhp310* /forum/post/17267738
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I replied to somebody else and did not see your reply.
> 
> I had it connected in the rear.
> 
> I did not format the key....just inserted mp3 in it. It works in the Oppo blu-Ray.
> 
> I will format it in fat32 and see.
> 
> Thanks....



You might also insert the key BEFORE you turn on the Denon and select the usb input. Sometimes my Denon will not see whatever I have connected to the usb port if I connect it after I have turned on the AVR, especially if I have already selected the Internet/USB input before connectiing the key/hdd.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17267808
> 
> 
> Anyone have their 3808 stashed in an enclosed furniture piece?
> 
> thanks



I Have my 3808 in a built in cabinet but:

1. there's about 5 in airspace above,

2. the back of cabinet is open

(AND rear of the denon almost peaks out to open air space above - so airflow back & up is pretty good),

3. I always leave front door open while it's in use.


Under THESE circumstances the Denon's as cool as a cucumber. YMMV


----------



## aaronwt

I have a whisper quiet fan on top of my 3808 with plenty of space above and on the sides with the front and rear open.

And mine is not as cool as cucumber.







It certainly puts out enough heat that I would be concerned if I had the front and back blocked.


----------



## Duffinator

My 3808 runs cooler than my 3805 did. On my 3805 I ran a fan on top sucking out the hot air and when I did that it did not get even warm to the touch. I don't feel a need to use a fan with my 3808. Now my AppleTV runs hot enough to fry an egg on top.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *McGoogan* /forum/post/17267808
> 
> 
> Currently I have an open glass shelf for 3808 and componets, with nothing on top of the receiver. I am considering re-housing to an enclosed (glass door) hutch.
> 
> 
> Anyone have their 3808 stashed in an enclosed furniture piece?
> 
> Any overheating problems?
> 
> How much room are you leaving above the receiver??
> 
> Problem?
> 
> 
> thanks




Why not just stick a $9 fan on top of the unit and not worry about it? I had it in a closed entertainment unit and it did get pretty warm. Not hot, but pretty warm. I stuck a fan on top and now it never breaks a sweat.


----------



## QZ1

I want to save the AVR settings with a direct connection to my PC. I had some instructions from a while ago, but they didn't work.


I used a CAT 5e Crossover cable, and both connectors lit up, and the PC recognized the AVR as a device in the network settings, but the browser couldn't connect to it.


In this instance, the only network device is my AVR. Something in the AVR, PC Network, and Zone Alarm Free settings is apparently configured incorrectly.


I previously successfully used a CAT 5e cable connected directly to my modem to update the firmware, when I bought the AVR 1.25 yrs. ago. (That cable, apparently, doesn't work connected to a PC, I found out, after attempting a settings save.)


I will be buying/updating with the Feature Pack. Would it be wise to save before and after the update (and Audyssey re-calibr.), or just after?


----------



## qhp310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qhp310* /forum/post/17267738
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I replied to somebody else and did not see your reply.
> 
> I had it connected in the rear.
> 
> I did not format the key....just inserted mp3 in it. It works in the Oppo blu-Ray.
> 
> I will format it in fat32 and see.
> 
> Thanks....



Hi Again

I formated the key Fat32 and it works.

The only complain I have is the data has to be loaded without folders to be playable alphabetically....unlike the Oppo.

I will buy another key and transfer data to each device's liking.

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.

Regards


----------



## qhp310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17270548
> 
> 
> Why not just stick a $9 fan on top of the unit and not worry about it? I had it in a closed entertainment unit and it did get pretty warm. Not hot, but pretty warm. I stuck a fan on top and now it never breaks a sweat.



Hi

I have the same problem. What fan do you recommand? Any preferred manufacturer? It has to be a low noise affair.

Regards


----------



## stooge2677

Question:


I just hook up 2 more speakers to my sysytem making it 7.1 system. I cant figure out how to get it working properly.


2 issues:


1. I cant get independant sound to come out of the back speakers


2. When do an auto calibration the surround back B do not emit any sound at all. I can figure this ot whats going on. Can anyone help..


I should be able to do a sounds check with all 7.1 speakers and sub but it just does not work....


What am i doing wrong..


Please help!


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/17277218
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> 
> I just hook up 2 more speakers to my sysytem making it 7.1 system. I cant figure out how to get it working properly.
> 
> 
> 2 issues:
> 
> 
> 1. I cant get independant sound to come out of the back speakers
> 
> 
> 2. When do an auto calibration the surround back B do not emit any sound at all. I can figure this ot whats going on. Can anyone help..
> 
> 
> I should be able to do a sounds check with all 7.1 speakers and sub but it just does not work....
> 
> 
> What am i doing wrong..
> 
> 
> Please help!



You have to "tell" the receiver it's a 7.1 system.

I think it's manual, set up, options, amp assign 7.1.


Try that & see if it works.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/17277431
> 
> 
> You have to "tell" the receiver it's a 7.1 system.
> 
> I think it's manual, set up, options, amp assign 7.1.
> 
> 
> Try that & see if it works.



I did that. and set it 7.1. thats ok

But what options do i set surround choices to: A, B, A + B..


It very confusing...


Does anyone have 7.1 system setup that could answer these questions...


I know if im watching TV. most programs in HD broadcast in dolby digital so i can only get 5.1 sound. Is there a way to get all 7 speakers used or is the onyl way to get them used by switching audio surround paramter to A + B ???



any help would be great!!!!


----------



## rec head

Also make sure you hooked up to Surround Back/Amp Assign not Surround B


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17277498
> 
> 
> Also make sure you hooked up to Surround Back/Amp Assign not Surround B



In the denon book it says for 7.1 to hook the speakers up to surround A and surround b.



Are you sure about this?


Can anyone else confirm this is correct? Maybe this is my issue if this is correct.


Can you explain alittle more why this would be the case and not surround b?


----------



## TheMoose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17277498
> 
> 
> Also make sure you hooked up to Surround Back/Amp Assign not Surround B





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/17277805
> 
> 
> In the denon book it says for 7.1 to hook the speakers up to surround A and surround b.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this?
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this is correct? Maybe this is my issue if this is correct.
> 
> 
> Can you explain alittle more why this would be the case and not surround b?



That is correct, I remember now I had my rears originally hooked up to surround B & got no sound when doing the Audessy set up, I changed them & they worked as they should.


----------



## leondup

Hi there,


I currently own a Yamaha 663 AVR and want to upgrade to MultEQ XT which I believe this AVR have. I can get this AVR for a bargain (due to old stock and one left) an must make a quick decision. So sorry for not reading through this huge thread and for some questions already answered.


Questions:


For the firmware upgrades including Audyssey (if any) do you have to pay for this?


What is the latest firmware?


Do you think this will be a noticeable upgrade in sound from RX-V663 using B&W 600 series HT speakers?


Is the Audyssey XT much better than normal MultEQ and what is your impressions of this AVR's Audyssies implementation?


Does MultEQ XT have 6 or 8 positions?


Did anyone had any major issues with this AVR?


I apologize again but please help me with my decision.


Thanks


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/17277805
> 
> 
> In the denon book it says for 7.1 to hook the speakers up to surround A and surround b.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about this?
> 
> 
> Can anyone else confirm this is correct? Maybe this is my issue if this is correct.
> 
> 
> Can you explain alittle more why this would be the case and not surround b?



The surround B is for some people who have different surround speakers for movies and music. So they have for example, the surround A speakers for music and the surround B speakers for movies. If I understood you correctly, what you added was not surround speakers (on the sides), but rather back surround speakers for your 7.1 configuration. So you would only be using your A setup, not the B setup since you don't have an extra pair of side surround speakers installed. You may need to also enable the "Back" option in the web-based control for the Denon. I think there is supposed to be a way to turn that on using the remote on the receiver, but after I did a firmware update the only way I could get my back surrounds to play was to log into the AVR web page and go under parameters, audio, and then select the Back option. In the original firmware I had this was called the Matrix option. This allows the back speakers to be used. I hope this helps.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMoose* /forum/post/17277872
> 
> 
> That is correct, I remember now I had my rears originally hooked up to surround B & got no sound when doing the Audessy set up, I changed them & they worked as they should.



ok so i made the change and it worked.


When i do a channel level check i get sound to show up on surround back speakers. I guess the B surrounds are if you had even more speakers you could technically have to pairs of left and right side speakers?


My question is: I put blu ray disc in that was 7.1 Dolby true hd and it worked fine.


How do utilize the 7.1 setup when just watching regular TV stations broadcast in Dolby Digital.. This receiver does not have dobly digital Plus so it cant doced extra 2 channels?


What do you do? or do you just use 5.1 when watching TV show like CSI miami or LOST?



Could this receiver ever get a firmware upgrade to get dolby digital plus added to?


----------



## davelr

Answers are mixed in with your questions below.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leondup* /forum/post/17278144
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I currently own a Yamaha 663 AVR and want to upgrade to MultEQ XT which I believe this AVR have. I can get this AVR for a bargain (due to old stock and one left) an must make a quick decision. So sorry for not reading through this huge thread and for some questions already answered.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 
> For the firmware upgrades including Audyssey (if any) do you have to pay for this?
> 
> 
> You don't have to pay for normal firmware updates. Denon does charge for the Audyssey enhancement which includes Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume and Rhapsody (which apparently has problems, don't know don't use it.) The "Enhancement" package was $100 US.
> 
> 
> What is the latest firmware?
> 
> 
> There are about 8 or 10 different firmware modules, but I believe the latest "Main" module is 2.04
> 
> 
> Do you think this will be a noticeable upgrade in sound from RX-V663 using B&W 600 series HT speakers?
> 
> 
> Have no idea, don't know the RX.
> 
> 
> Is the Audyssey XT much better than normal MultEQ and what is your impressions of this AVR's Audyssies implementation?
> 
> 
> Again, not familiar with MultEQ only. I've been quite happy with Audyssey in my setup as it definitely helped to open up the sound and provided what I felt was more accurate bass response. Dynamic EQ took some getting used to, but does provide richer sound at normal listening levels. I never listen at reference levels. Dynamic Volume does help with some TV, but I don't use it much other than that.
> 
> 
> Does MultEQ XT have 6 or 8 positions?
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> Did anyone had any major issues with this AVR?
> 
> 
> I'm sure people have had problems, but the main issue I've had is with HDMI handshake between the Denon and my Sony XBR4. This created momentary drop outs at sporadic intervals. There are lots of posts about this and it isn't a problem limited to just the Denon and the XBR4 although is was pretty prevalent in this combination. A number of us have solved this problem by putting a Monoprice splitter (not switch) in the HDMI connection between the 3808 and the XBR4. The splitter handshakes correctly with the two devices eliminating the problem.
> 
> 
> I apologize again but please help me with my decision.
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/17279242
> 
> 
> ok so i made the change and it worked.
> 
> 
> When i do a channel level check i get sound to show up on surround back speakers. I guess the B surrounds are if you had even more speakers you could technically have to pairs of left and right side speakers?
> 
> 
> My question is: I put blu ray disc in that was 7.1 Dolby true hd and it worked fine.
> 
> 
> How do utilize the 7.1 setup when just watching regular TV stations broadcast in Dolby Digital.. This receiver does not have dobly digital Plus so it cant doced extra 2 channels?
> 
> 
> What do you do? or do you just use 5.1 when watching TV show like CSI miami or LOST?
> 
> 
> 
> Could this receiver ever get a firmware upgrade to get dolby digital plus added to?



See my post above to enable the back surround channels. If the tv station is an HD station broadcasting in Dolby Digital 5.1, you will get the back surrounds to synthesize sound from the right and left surround speakers if you have the rear amps assigned to the back speakers and the Matrix or Back option selected in the Denon web interface. For stereo sources, you would use Dolby PL IIX; where the "X" indicates that it works with the back surround speakers if you have them enabled. There is both Dolby PL IIX for music and one for films that you can select. You can also get sound from the back speakers using the 7 channel stereo option from stereo sources.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17279936
> 
> 
> See my post above to enable the back surround channels. If the tv station is an HD station broadcasting in Dolby Digital 5.1, you will get the back surrounds to synthesize sound from the right and left surround speakers if you have the rear amps assigned to the back speakers and the Matrix or Back option selected in the Denon web interface. For stereo sources, you would use Dolby PL IIX; where the "X" indicates that it works with the back surround speakers if you have them enabled. There is both Dolby PL IIX for music and one for films that you can select. You can also get sound from the back speakers using the 7 channel stereo option from stereo sources.



So, how do you do this? I know if i go into MAtrix sound area and select Wide Cinema or something with word wide in it feature the sounds will come out all 7 speakers. Is this what your referring to?


I know I keep in Standard by default and that will give you always what the source your receiving decodes at that time...


----------



## rec head

^have you re-run the auto setup?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/17281576
> 
> 
> So, how do you do this? I know if i go into MAtrix sound area and select Wide Cinema or something with word wide in it feature the sounds will come out all 7 speakers. Is this what your referring to?
> 
> 
> I know I keep in Standard by default and that will give you always what the source your receiving decodes at that time...



No, I was referring to setting up your receiver to enable it to use all 7 speakers. This is two steps: first you go into the manual setup menu and under the Amp Assign section you turn on or assign the rear amps for the back surrounds rather than using them for zone 2 or 3. Then you must log into your receivers web interface by entering its IP address in your web browser. It will be a number something like 192.01.01.1 etc. I just made this number up, so you will need to find the correct IP address for your particular receiver. Then once you get into the web interface for the Denon, you will go into the Parameters, Audio tab and then check the box for Back, which enables the back surrounds. Thereafter, whatever mode you select, such as Dolby 5.1, it will synthesize sounds for the Back speakers and you will be getting 7.1 sound. Of course if you play a blu-ray disc with 7.1 channels of sound, you will also get that. As I stated earlier, if you are playing a regular stereo source, you would use either Dolby PL IIIX music or Cinema setting in your receiver.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17282300
> 
> 
> No, I was referring to setting up your receiver to enable it to use all 7 speakers. This is two steps: first you go into the manual setup menu and under the Amp Assign section you turn on or assign the rear amps for the back surrounds rather than using them for zone 2 or 3. Then you must log into your receivers web interface by entering its IP address in your web browser. It will be a number something like 192.01.01.1 etc. I just made this number up, so you will need to find the correct IP address for your particular receiver. Then once you get into the web interface for the Denon, you will go into the Parameters, Audio tab and then check the box for Back, which enables the back surrounds. Thereafter, whatever mode you select, such as Dolby 5.1, it will synthesize sounds for the Back speakers and you will be getting 7.1 sound. Of course if you play a blu-ray disc with 7.1 channels of sound, you will also get that. As I stated earlier, if you are playing a regular stereo source, you would use either Dolby PL IIIX music or Cinema setting in your receiver.




Thanks man. i got it now. Only issue for is i dont have pc near the receiver. Do you know proper sequence to do it via the menu with remote? Can you even do it via remote way?? If not, I can bring my laptop up to room and plug it in if thats only way turning that back option on works.. I will try it out and let u know results in few hours.


Thanks for you help!


----------



## stooge2677




Redbeemer said:


> This is two steps: first you go into the manual setup menu and under the Amp Assign section you turn on or assign the rear amps for the back surrounds rather than using them for zone 2 or 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See your quote above. I know the area your talking about. There is no option in there for back surrounds. Are you referring to 7.1 option. Under Amp assign by default and mine was set to it. Default was set to zone 2. I change it to 7.1. I think this is what your referring to because there is nothing there that says back surrounds?


----------



## rec head

If you have set your amp assign to surround back and re-run the auto setup you should be done. Auto-setup will detect the speakers.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17282300
> 
> 
> No, I was referring to setting up your receiver to enable it to use all 7 speakers. This is two steps: first you go into the manual setup menu and under the Amp Assign section you turn on or assign the rear amps for the back surrounds rather than using them for zone 2 or 3. Then you must log into your receivers web interface by entering its IP address in your web browser. It will be a number something like 192.01.01.1 etc. I just made this number up, so you will need to find the correct IP address for your particular receiver. Then once you get into the web interface for the Denon, you will go into the Parameters, Audio tab and then check the box for Back, which enables the back surrounds. Thereafter, whatever mode you select, such as Dolby 5.1, it will synthesize sounds for the Back speakers and you will be getting 7.1 sound. Of course if you play a blu-ray disc with 7.1 channels of sound, you will also get that. As I stated earlier, if you are playing a regular stereo source, you would use either Dolby PL IIIX music or Cinema setting in your receiver.



it worked thanks. i did not have use the web gui. i found it via remote. The setting to set was called SB Channel out. Once i set this it change TV 5.1 audio to 7.1 dolby digital EX on front of receiver... T



Thanks again for all your help !!!!! u da man...


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qhp310* /forum/post/17276837
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have the same problem. What fan do you recommand? Any preferred manufacturer? It has to be a low noise affair.
> 
> Regards



I just did a search for "silent pc fan" on Amazon. One thing you can do is to add one of those felt/circles you can pick up at Home Depot (felt one one side, sticky tape on the other). It raises the fan just enough that you won't hear any rattling.


I also got a AC to DC adapter to power the fan via two prong AC adapter. It plugs into the back of the Denon so it comes on when the unit is powered up.


something like this:
http://www.pctoys.com/840556029977.html 

or
http://buyextras.com/bxtulsi80x80.html


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qhp310* /forum/post/17276837
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have the same problem. What fan do you recommand? Any preferred manufacturer? It has to be a low noise affair.
> 
> Regards



How about a USB fan? $15 http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Mo.../dp/B00080G0BK 


Plug it in to the USB port at the back of the 3808 and away you go.


----------



## leondup

Thanks for the response Davelr


----------



## Chum

Does anyone know of a quick and easy way to turn off (or toggle off) the Audyssey calibrated settings without completely losing them? I would like to do a few comparisons with some music and haven't found an easy way to accomplish this. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Gary J

You don't lose Audyssey settings just because you turn it off.


----------



## stooge2677




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17285025
> 
> 
> You don't lose Audyssey settings just because you turn it off.



Do you know why ever time i try auto setup with Audyssey It keeps making my Front speakers Large.. i cant figure out why this keeps happening. This has only started happenig ever since i went from 5.1 to 7.1 setup.


I believe you want the fronts to be small correct. If i leave it this way it seems like I have turn volume up more to get same punch out of system. I never really has to go past -10 dec to get rt sound i had before....


Any help from forum would be great.


----------



## Gary J

There are no better answers to that on the planet than right *here* .


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Energy....


Man, that is an excellent idea. One of those head slapping ideas. An unused usb port sitting there for the taking. Way to connect the dots!


Did you see the foam ones?

http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-630-...d_bxgy_e_img_a


----------



## EnergyOwner

Doubt they will move as much air as the plastic fans but they would be safer in case someone put their finger in it.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chum* /forum/post/17285006
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a quick and easy way to turn off (or toggle off) the Audyssey calibrated settings without completely losing them? I would like to do a few comparisons with some music and haven't found an easy way to accomplish this. Appreciate any help.



Via the GUI, just set the EQ parameter to OFF or MANUAL and you have disabled Audyssey. (PARAMETER > AUDIO > ROOM EQ -- see pg 43 of the manual).


I am not familiar with the 3808CI remote but on other Denon remotes there is a "RoomEQ" or "MultEQ" button which cycles between the various EQ options. Looking at pg 43 it seems that you also have this button.


BTW -- here is an explanation of what those different EQ curves are:
http://www.audyssey.com/faq/#multEQcurve


----------



## arock

Hi all. I recently sent my receiver in for service, and am having difficulty getting set up again. Trying to get my Xbox 360 on component input to the 3808ci to show a picture on the HDMI output to my TV. I've verified that the correct component input is selected in the menus, and my i/p scaler setting is A to H. The HDMI output does work correctly for HDMI input from my DirecTV HR20, but not for a component input. I tried several component inputs for the 360, and I also tried connecting a Wii on component - nothing works. Any advice? Hoping there is some setting I'm overlooking.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stooge2677* /forum/post/17282896
> 
> 
> it worked thanks. i did not have use the web gui. i found it via remote. The setting to set was called SB Channel out. Once i set this it change TV 5.1 audio to 7.1 dolby digital EX on front of receiver... T
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all your help !!!!! u da man...



Glad it worked for you. The instructions in the manual are out of date and the area it advises you to to to isn't there anymore. Since I didn't know about the SB Channel out setting, I went into the web portal and found the setting there and just checked the box and it worked. Sometimes it is easier to find stuff in the web portal than it is in the menu on the set. Sounds like you are good to go!


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/17285564
> 
> 
> Energy....
> 
> 
> Man, that is an excellent idea. One of those head slapping ideas. An unused usb port sitting there for the taking. Way to connect the dots!
> 
> 
> Did you see the foam ones?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-630-...d_bxgy_e_img_a



I don't think blowing air over the receiver is going to do much. What works well is sitting the computer style fan, like I linked to earlier, on top of the receiver and sucking the hot air out of it. That worked really well on my 3805.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/17283715
> 
> 
> How about a USB fan? $15 http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Mo.../dp/B00080G0BK
> 
> 
> Plug it in to the USB port at the back of the 3808 and away you go.



Is the USB port even powered? I don't have anything to test it with but I don't see any reason why it would supply power.


----------



## gte747e

I have a question regarding the use of Zone 3. I have a 5.1 setup in my main room, and I currently use Zone 2 to outdoor speakers. I have all of my components coming in via HDMI (DircTV HD DVR, PS3, Panny Blu-ray Player, HD DVD Player). I currently play iPod and internet radio through my outdoor speakers (zone 2).


How do I had the following?:

1. Video source to a SD TV in Zone 2

- to view primarily the iPod and HD Radio screen for second zone

- DirecTV (what cables should i have to the Denon and from the Denon to the outdoor TV?)

- any options for viewing a Blu-ray (or listening to CD) from Panny BD35 Bluray player? i know the picture would stink for a blu-ray but it would be nice to hear CD and possibly view the screen when listening to a CD.


2. Add speakers to Zone 3. I see where the inputs go, but do I have to have to have an amplifier to have Zone 3? Also, may I have all 3 zones active at the same time?


I know I can't have anything go through HDMI, and then to Zone 2 or 3, so what are the best cables to use (component, composite, etc.)


I appreciate any help!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/17302129
> 
> 
> Is the USB port even powered? I don't have anything to test it with but I don't see any reason why it would supply power.



I believe all usb ports are powered when they are on, although they do not pass a lot of current. It is probably sufficient for this little fan since it is intended to work using a usb port. Some devices such as external usb dvd burners actually use two usb ports since they cannot draw sufficient power from just one port.


----------



## ickysmits

^Gotcha, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## EnergyOwner

There should be enough to power it (only takes 400ma at full spin) but you have to switch the USB to read from back which means you can't use the front one. All USBs provide some power, otherwise flash drives would not work.


----------



## qhp310




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17283529
> 
> 
> I just did a search for "silent pc fan" on Amazon. One thing you can do is to add one of those felt/circles you can pick up at Home Depot (felt one one side, sticky tape on the other). It raises the fan just enough that you won't hear any rattling.
> 
> 
> I also got a AC to DC adapter to power the fan via two prong AC adapter. It plugs into the back of the Denon so it comes on when the unit is powered up.
> 
> 
> something like this:
> http://www.pctoys.com/840556029977.html
> 
> or
> http://buyextras.com/bxtulsi80x80.html



Hi.

Thank you for the search tip. I did my own and came up with the following:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article695-page1.html 

Now, if I can a Noctua 120mm fan...


Regards


----------



## Mr Segfault




> Quote:
> Now, if I can a Noctua 120mm fan...



That's what I have - my enclosure has only 2cm above and 1cm on the sides, I've mounted a Noctua 120mm in the rear and use power connector on the back to power a 240v-12v powersupply to power the Noctua - turns on automatically when I turn the unit on. Perfect.


----------



## mathgeek97




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mr Segfault* /forum/post/17309570
> 
> 
> That's what I have - my enclosure has only 2cm above and 1cm on the sides, I've mounted a Noctua 120mm in the rear and use power connector on the back to power a 240v-12v powersupply to power the Noctua - turns on automatically when I turn the unit on. Perfect.



The Noctua is a very quiet fan. However, if you want it to be silent from your listening position, you'll want to stick a Zalman Fanmate 2 ($10) between the fan and the power supply so you can lower the voltage a bit. 7V is going to still move a decent amount of air, and you'll probably not be able to hear the fan at all. I like silence to be silent!


----------



## arock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17300515
> 
> 
> Hi all. I recently sent my receiver in for service, and am having difficulty getting set up again. Trying to get my Xbox 360 on component input to the 3808ci to show a picture on the HDMI output to my TV. I've verified that the correct component input is selected in the menus, and my i/p scaler setting is A to H. The HDMI output does work correctly for HDMI input from my DirecTV HR20, but not for a component input. I tried several component inputs for the 360, and I also tried connecting a Wii on component - nothing works. Any advice? Hoping there is some setting I'm overlooking.



Bump this question. Any suggestion, no matter how obvious, would be appreciated. I've verified that the xbox is outputting 1080i, and shows a picture plugged directly into the TV on component. But Xbox->component->3808ci->HDMI->TV does not show any picture. Video Conversion is on for the input. Thanks!


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17314365
> 
> 
> Bump this question. Any suggestion, no matter how obvious, would be appreciated. I've verified that the xbox is outputting 1080i, and shows a picture plugged directly into the TV on component. But Xbox->component->3808ci->HDMI->TV does not show any picture. Video Conversion is on for the input. Thanks!



Double check that the input selection is correct for the input. It should read component for whatever input you are using for the Xbox. Also make sure you didn't accidently cross the blue and green component cables. I've done it before.







I use the component input on my 3808 for my DTV HD DVR and the HDMI output to my Panny Plasma with no issues.


----------



## arock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/17314425
> 
> 
> Double check that the input selection is correct for the input. It should read component for whatever input you are using for the Xbox. Also make sure you didn't accidently cross the blue and green component cables. I've done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the component input on my 3808 for my DTV HD DVR and the HDMI output to my Panny Plasma with no issues.



Thanks for the reply - much appreciated. The input selection is correct, and I've tried a different component input to make sure it wasn't a problem with the specific input I was testing. Regarding crossed cables, yes, I've done that before too.







But I've verified that as well.


This used to work - I had to send my receiver in for repair, and before that it worked fine. Anything else that I should check?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17314496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply - much appreciated. The input selection is correct, and I've tried a different component input to make sure it wasn't a problem with the specific input I was testing. Regarding crossed cables, yes, I've done that before too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've verified that as well.
> 
> 
> This used to work - I had to send my receiver in for repair, and before that it worked fine. Anything else that I should check?



Sounds like you've checked everything you could. If you've tried each component input, checked the inputs are selected properly in the GUI, and tried a different system (the Wii): then it sounds like the "repair" fixed whatever original issue you had but created a new one.


----------



## arock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/17314599
> 
> 
> Sounds like you've checked everything you could. If you've tried each component input, checked the inputs are selected properly in the GUI, and tried a different system (the Wii): then it sounds like the "repair" fixed whatever original issue you had but created a new one.



Aw, c'mon - tell me that I'm lame and missed the obvious answer.







The first repair took over a month, so I was really hoping for user error. But you may be right - a "re-repair" may be in order.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17314750
> 
> 
> Aw, c'mon - tell me that I'm lame and missed the obvious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first repair took over a month, so I was really hoping for user error. But you may be right - a "re-repair" may be in order.










OVER A MONTH!? WHAT THE DEUCE!? Why so long? The reason why I ask is because I just (Tuesday, October 6, 2009) took mine in for repair and I sure as hell DO NOT want to wait a month for it to be ready. That would suck. But what would suck even more is to have the problem you might have. It cost me $27 dollars to take a cab from where I live to the repair shop and it will probably cost me even more to get it home when it's repaired. Throw in the weight factor of this beast and I sure as hell don't want to have to get it repaired again.







May I ask what happened to your 3808CI that it needed repair? I've only had mine about 4-5 months. I bought it brand new and it's still under warranty. I hope yours was/is too.


----------



## arock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17323137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVER A MONTH!? WHAT THE DEUCE!? Why so long? The reason why I ask is because I just (Tuesday, October 6, 2009) took mine in for repair and I sure as hell DO NOT want to wait a month for it to be ready. That would suck. But what would suck even more is to have the problem you might have. It cost me $27 dollars to take a cab from where I live to the repair shop and it will probably cost me even more to get it home when it's repaired. Throw in the weight factor of this beast and I sure as hell don't want to have to get it repaired again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what happened to your 3808CI that it needed repair? I've only had mine about 4-5 months. I bought it brand new and it's still under warranty. I hope yours was/is too.



The 3808ci was on, and it made a "pop" noise and turned off. Noticed a slight electrical smell. When I tried to turn it back on, the screen would come on but it would turn off when it tried to fire up the amps. I called the repair place several times during the month it was there, each time they claimed to be "waiting on parts". The repair manifest listed several resistors and such, but didn't seem to warrant the long wait.


So - it's possible that they repaired the amp-related problem successfully, but didn't know that the component circuitry had also been damaged. So I may be heading back in for another repair. It's a bummer, but better to get it fixed now under warranty ...


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17314750
> 
> 
> Aw, c'mon - tell me that I'm lame and missed the obvious answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first repair took over a month, so I was really hoping for user error. But you may be right - a "re-repair" may be in order.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17323500
> 
> *The 3808ci was on, and it made a "pop" noise and turned off. Noticed a slight electrical smell.* When I tried to turn it back on, the screen would come on but it would turn off when it tried to fire up the amps. I called the repair place several times during the month it was there, each time they claimed to be "waiting on parts". The repair manifest listed several resistors and such, but didn't seem to warrant the long wait.
> 
> 
> So - it's possible that they repaired the amp-related problem successfully, but didn't know that the component circuitry had also been damaged. So I may be heading back in for another repair. It's a bummer, but better to get it fixed now under warranty ...


*Sounds like the same problem that happened to mine.* Except for getting anything to turn back on. Mine was completely dead. No power at all. Did you take it to a Denon factory in your area or an authorized Denon repair shop? How long have you had it before it blew out? Since you are reporting other problems after your first initial repair, I might ask the shop to check ALL connections thoroughly before I pick it up. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17314365
> 
> 
> Bump this question. Any suggestion, no matter how obvious, would be appreciated. I've verified that the xbox is outputting 1080i, and shows a picture plugged directly into the TV on component. But Xbox->component->3808ci->HDMI->TV does not show any picture. Video Conversion is on for the input. Thanks!



arock, sounds like you've probbaly checked anything that needs to be checked, but a couple of dumb suggestions that might help...


In the AVR set the video conversion to A to H & H to H...

Check the settings in the Xbox and Wii...are they set to output component. With many such devices you'll need to connect via composite and component and using the composite output change the settings to component output and then view component (hope that makes sense).

Use the small power button and try a soft reset.

Hate to say it, but hard reset and redo (or reinstall settings)


If none of that works I think you're back to the repair shop.


Good Luck

blairy


----------



## Steve Dodds

Just a quick question on Dynamic EQ.


Does it work on all the Audyssey settings? In other words if I have Audyssey set so that it only EQs the surrounds and not the mains, can I still use Dynamic EQ?


Thanks


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17314496
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply - much appreciated. The input selection is correct, and I've tried a different component input to make sure it wasn't a problem with the specific input I was testing. Regarding crossed cables, yes, I've done that before too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've verified that as well.
> 
> 
> This used to work - I had to send my receiver in for repair, and before that it worked fine. Anything else that I should check?




are you sure you didn't accidentally flip the "HD/SD" switch on the Xbox connector? it's pretty easy to do.


You could also try doing a factory reset to see if that works.


----------



## edlow

Dont know what it is, but there is new firmware to download...


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/17362792
> 
> 
> Dont know what it is, but there is new firmware to download...



Cool, according to Denon Japan it improves network streaming.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/17362792
> 
> 
> Dont know what it is, but there is new firmware to download...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/17363199
> 
> 
> Cool, according to Denon Japan it improves network streaming.



Detailed change logs listed here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs


----------



## captavs

*Note: For a limited time get 1 month free Rhapsody to Go (no credit card necessary). Includes unlimited streaming to the Denon: http://www.rhapsody.com/coorsfreerhapsody This offer in addition to Denon FPU first time upgrade 1 month free Rhapsody unlimited.* After sign-up Coorsfreerhapsody then simply enter your sign-up email address and password in the Denon Rhapsody configuration screen. Coorsfreerhapsody offer may expire anytime. (USA feature pack upgraded models only)


See Denon firmware tracking WIKI for latest firmware updates: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs


----------



## Closet Geek

Greetings all...

Picked up what I feel was a too good to pass up deal on the 3808ci as opposed to the 3310 that I was originally considering yesterday and getting up and running was for the most part uneventful.


Review-wise the remote and 1080 deinterlacing "drawbacks" appear to be true to form, which the latter brings me to my setup question.


My rig is as follows:

AVR 3808ci

DTV HR21 (DVR)

PS3

Mit 65734


I had everything connected to the receiver via HDMI and HDMI to the tv. But as it pertains to the DVR, the receiver doesn't do nearly as good a job as the tv with 1080i material. I've since run Optical from DVR to receiver and HDMI directly from DVR to tv. Picture is much better; however, I'm running into input switching hassles.


If I go back to running everything through the receiver, can I set the receiver to let the tv do the 1080i processing? In other words, let the receiver process the audio and pass-through the video to the tv?


You're insight and experience is much appreciated.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Closet Geek* /forum/post/17372161
> 
> 
> If I go back to running everything through the receiver, can I set the receiver to let the tv do the 1080i processing? In other words, let the receiver process the audio and pass-through the video to the tv?
> 
> 
> You're insight and experience is much appreciated.



Closet Geek, you should be good to go - the Denon will pass through the HDMI video without any processing (make sure that you are scaling only analog video: MANUAL SETUP>OPTION SETUP>HDMI SETUP>i/p Scaler is set to "A to H"). If you have not already done so, head over to www.batpigworld.com for the manual that Denon SHOULD have written.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17365037
> 
> *Note: For a limited time get 1 month free Rhapsody to Go (no credit card necessary). Includes unlimited streaming to the Denon: http://www.rhapsody.com/coorsfreerhapsody This offer in addition to Denon FPU first time upgrade 1 month free Rhapsody unlimited.* After sign-up Coorsfreerhapsody then simply enter your sign-up email address and password in the Denon Rhapsody configuration screen. Coorsfreerhapsody offer may expire anytime. (USA feature pack upgraded models only)
> 
> 
> See Denon firmware tracking WIKI for latest firmware updates: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs



Thanks for posting this captavs. Now I have to figure out a way to justify another $13/month in AV expenses (Rhapsody sounds great and and is working flawlessly).


----------



## Closet Geek

BeckMule...Thanks for the suggestion. I'll implement tonight. Also, thanks for the manual referral.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17372444
> 
> 
> Closet Geek, you should be good to go - the Denon will pass through the HDMI video without any processing (make sure that you are scaling only analog video: MANUAL SETUP>OPTION SETUP>HDMI SETUP>i/p Scaler is set to "A to H"). If you have not already done so, head over to www.batpigworld.com for the manual that Denon SHOULD have written.



What is the benefit for doing this either way? I have an older Panny 1080i and I have not changed anything from default, so without looking, not sure what is the default. But have not seen any issues so far.


----------



## batpig

by default the i/p scaler is set to analog only (so HDMI is just passed through untouched).


the benefit is that you have the flexibility to leave the scaling/deinterlacing to whichever device does the best job.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17381375
> 
> 
> by default the i/p scaler is set to analog only (so HDMI is just passed through untouched).
> 
> 
> the benefit is that you have the flexibility to leave the scaling/deinterlacing to whichever device does the best job.



So, if I understand correctly...if only one of my connected devices is analog, and all my video signals are going out to the TV through the AVR's "HDMI Out" connection, and I prefer to let my TV do all the scaling, then I could leave the IP Scaler in the receiver turned completely off, and just set Video Conversion to "On" for that that one device within that component's own GUI menu?


----------



## batpig

yes, Video Conversion ON with i/p scaler OFF will configure the Denon to send everything to the TV (analog or digital) via one HDMI cable, but with no scaling/processing.


----------



## mastermaybe

1. If I select "DIRECT" or "PURE DIRECT" the audio will play in its native encoding (stereo or DD 5.1 for exp) with an exception being if I apply any further enhancement like PLIIx, WITH audyssey, correct...does it just bypass the individual tone controls as indicated in the manual?


2. Please, someone (batpig?) explain to me the difference between Audyssey and Audyssey Flat in the menu option (I believe I defined them correctly, I'm working off memory seeing I'm at work). I thought the point of audyssey was to attempt to provide the flattest room response possible through compensation...this makes me think otherwise with "flat" being an option.


from page 44:


Audyssey : Optimize frequency response of all speakers.


Audyssey Byp. L/R : Optimize frequency response of speakers

except front L and R speakers.


Audyssey Flat : Optimize frequency response of all speakers to flat response


3. When I go into the manual area and adjust the crossover settings in the "advanced" area (say move them from 40hz designated by audyssey to 80) does it alter any of audysseys calcs? My inclination is no.



Please correct me if I'm a bit misdirected.


thanks,

James


----------



## Floyd05

I finally got a powerline adapter so I can hookup the denon in order to stream music from pc using wmp 11. Everything seems to be setup properly. I see the denon in wmp 11 sharing. I set it to allow sharing. My pc shows up on the denon interface, but I can only see 3 songs under all artists, or genre, etc. These three songs are the one's that came preloaded with my pc--like Beethoven, the posies. I am not sure why I cannot see all my other songs. (They are the right formats) I have searched the thread, but cannot find anything.


----------



## mastermaybe

^ensure that the balance of your music is in a public folder or that your sharing options are open to "all files".


Almost certainly one of the two is the hurdle.


James


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

To share files in WMP11 they have to be in your WMP libary. Goto the library tab and "add" the folder the music is in and it will monitor it for changes.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




mastermaybe said:


> 3. When I go into the manual area and adjust the crossover settings in the "advanced" area (say move them from 40hz designated by audyssey to 80) does it alter any of audysseys calcs? My inclination is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same question since when I change the crossover for my RC70 from large to small and change the crossover to 40hz there is no change but when setting to 80 or 90 the bass gets more pronounced. Should I then lower the gain on the sub?
Click to expand...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17393999
> 
> 
> 1. If I select "DIRECT" or "PURE DIRECT" the audio will play in its native encoding (stereo or DD 5.1 for exp) with an exception being if I apply any further enhancement like PLIIx, WITH audyssey, correct...does it just bypass the individual tone controls as indicated in the manual?
> 
> 
> 2. Please, someone (batpig?) explain to me the difference between Audyssey and Audyssey Flat in the menu option (I believe I defined them correctly, I'm working off memory seeing I'm at work). I thought the point of audyssey was to attempt to provide the flattest room response possible through compensation...this makes me think otherwise with "flat" being an option.
> 
> 
> from page 44:
> 
> 
> Audyssey : Optimize frequency response of all speakers.
> 
> 
> Audyssey Byp. L/R : Optimize frequency response of speakers
> 
> except front L and R speakers.
> 
> 
> Audyssey Flat : Optimize frequency response of all speakers to flat response
> 
> 
> 3. When I go into the manual area and adjust the crossover settings in the "advanced" area (say move them from 40hz designated by audyssey to 80) does it alter any of audysseys calcs? My inclination is no.
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I'm a bit misdirected.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



When you change crossovers to a higher frequency you are OK. It is when you change from higher to lower (Denon sets it at 60 and you set it to 40) that you would lose the Audyssey corrections.


The normal Audyssey curve has some high frequency roll off. I can't remember exactly why so I won't make a fool out of myself with an explanation. It is recommended for most HT uses.


As far as input decoding I just go with Standard.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> 1. If I select "DIRECT" or "PURE DIRECT" the audio will play in its native encoding (stereo or DD 5.1 for exp) with an exception being if I apply any further enhancement like PLIIx, WITH audyssey, correct...does it just bypass the individual tone controls as indicated in the manual?



On the 3808CI the DIRECT modes (Pure Direct is the same in all respects except for the lack of video, so I will just refer to "Direct") disable ALL processing and will actually force a 2-channel downmix of multichannel content. The only type of multichannel content that isn't downmixed is multich PCM, which is played in "MULTI CH DIRECT" mode.


In other words, the "Direct" modes are really only practically intended for PCM input signal (i.e. a signal which can be played "pure" and requires no additional processing).


2.0 PCM > DIRECT (e.g. for 2-ch music)

multich PCM > MULTI CH DIRECT (e.g. for SACD over HDMI)


Strangely, despite it being "direct" (which implies no processing) you can still actually use Audyssey MultEQ in Direct modes.


The "play it just as it was recorded" mode is STANDARD as Rec head mentions above.


On the 2010 models, Denon cleaned up the function of "Direct" modes to make them more logical (and more analogous to the "straight" mode on Yamahas):


1 - you can't use Audyssey anymore, ALL processing is disabled including bass management and tone controls

2 - what comes in on a channel, goes out on that channel, regardless of the input source (i.e. 5.1 Dolby Digital will be played on 5.1 speakers with no bass management)




> Quote:
> 2. Please, someone (batpig?) explain to me the difference between Audyssey and Audyssey Flat in the menu option (I believe I defined them correctly, I'm working off memory seeing I'm at work). I thought the point of audyssey was to attempt to provide the flattest room response possible through compensation...this makes me think otherwise with "flat" being an option.



Actually the "Audyssey" curve is not flat, it employs a gentle high-freq roll-off which controls for the fact that in most home environments you hear a greater proportion of reflected sound vs direct, and thus you can end up with "harsh" treble. It's exactly the same principle as Denon's older "Cinema EQ" parameter, or "THX RE-EQ".


The "Flat" curve has no roll-off, it is flat all the way up to 20kHz.


Here is an explanation from Audyssey's FAQ on their website:
http://www.audyssey.com/faq/index.html#targetcurve 




> Quote:
> 3. When I go into the manual area and adjust the crossover settings in the "advanced" area (say move them from 40hz designated by audyssey to 80) does it alter any of audysseys calcs? My inclination is no.



No. Audyssey MultEQ filters your speakers down to their measured roll-off (-3dB point), which you can infer is approximately where Denon set the crossover. As rec head says above, this implies that you can RAISE a crossover with no problems, but you shouldn't lower a crossover as you will be asking that speaker to play freq's that it has been measured not to produce in your room, and that haven't been filtered by MultEQ.


The Audyssey MultEQ filters are independent of any of the basic speaker config settings like large/small, crossover freq, channel levels, etc. All speakers are filtered across their measured operating range during the Auto Setup.


Not only can you raise crossovers with no problems, it is actually recommended that you do so (when the xover was set very low, e.g. 40Hz) so that you direct more of the ultra-low frequencies to the subwoofer, which can better handle these freq's and also has more high-resolution MultEQ filters.




> Quote:
> I have the same question since when I change the crossover for my RC70 from large to small and change the crossover to 40hz there is no change but when setting to 80 or 90 the bass gets more pronounced. Should I then lower the gain on the sub?



The reason bass gets more pronounced is because it is being properly redirected from the RC-70's to the subwoofer, which can actually produce sub-80Hz bass with authority. I would always have the RC-70's set to "small" with a 60Hz crossover or higher (the exception being with 2-ch music listening, and you can set this separately in the 2-CH menu).


----------



## naturr

I have read a few posts on here with people wanting to output to both a projector and flat panel at the same time, which I interpret as both running at the exact same time. So not quite clear if my question is different. I have the following into my 3808


Mac mini - HDMI

Xbox360 - Component

Wii - COmponent

Digital Cable - HDMI

PS3- HDMI


I would like to do the following

Component out - Flat Panel

HDMI out - New projector


Is this doable? When I bought this receiver two years ago that was one of the reasons as I planned to get a projector. Anyone doing it this way? If not how do you do it? I am cringing at the thought of an HDMI switcher.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naturr* /forum/post/17399396
> 
> 
> I am cringing at the thought of an HDMI switcher.



Why? Used with a universal IR remote they are cheap and transparent.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *naturr* /forum/post/17399396
> 
> 
> I have read a few posts on here with people wanting to output to both a projector and flat panel at the same time, which I interpret as both running at the exact same time. So not quite clear if my question is different. I have the following into my 3808
> 
> 
> Mac mini - HDMI
> 
> Xbox360 - Component
> 
> Wii - COmponent
> 
> Digital Cable - HDMI
> 
> PS3- HDMI
> 
> 
> I would like to do the following
> 
> Component out - Flat Panel
> 
> HDMI out - New projector
> 
> 
> Is this doable? When I bought this receiver two years ago that was one of the reasons as I planned to get a projector. Anyone doing it this way? If not how do you do it? I am cringing at the thought of an HDMI switcher.



None of your HDMI inputs will appear on your flat panel because you can't go from HDMI to component. HDMI splitter or matrix switch is the way to go.


----------



## iramack

Hi all.


I have a couple of issues that need clarifying. Before that, however, I should note that I did a firmware update today that failed several times before I removed my netgear switch from the network. It was finally successful but the issues I have actually began before the update.


First, When I go into the gui and set my stereo/direct parameters to custom and then select large and sub YES, it allows me to do that, but when I go to listen in stereo all I get is L+R . I used to get the sub included when I used the basic setting. What is going on here?


Second, in the gui when I go to audyssey/set up/ parameter check, it seems to be showing me what IT chose when I last ran Audyssey. It does not reflect the changes I made to speaker size & crossover frequency. Is that normal??


Thanks for the help.


Steve


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> First, When I go into the gui and set my stereo/direct parameters to custom and then select large and sub YES, it allows me to do that, but when I go to listen in stereo all I get is L+R . I used to get the sub included when I used the basic setting. What is going on here?



if speakers are set to large you must set sub to LFE+MAIN in this menu to get the sub to play (i.e. double bass). I think on your 3808 the crossover frequency is also still active as the "low pass filter" for the sub's double bass, so if the crossover is at 40Hz you may not be hearing the sub simply because there is very little content in music below 40Hz, so almost nothing is being redirected there.




> Quote:
> Second, in the gui when I go to audyssey/set up/ parameter check, it seems to be showing me what IT chose when I last ran Audyssey. It does not reflect the changes I made to speaker size & crossover frequency. Is that normal??



100% normal. The parameter check just a "report card" of what Audyssey measured, it will always remain there for your reference. Anything that is changed in MANUAL SETUP will automatically take precedence though (and the box around the Audyssey logo on the display disappears to reflect this).


----------



## iramack

Thanks Batpig


You Da Man.....................


----------



## iramack

OK so now I'm watching pretty much all afternoon TV, HDDVD, etc.


All is good. Then, I go to put a DVD in my OPPO 980 and as I am scrolling through the output resolutions to make sure I have it on 480i (my lumagen scaler does the upconversion to 1080i) I suddenly loose the picture in any resolution, and I have no gui either. For a while I had sound but that is gone also. Scaler and tv are fine, did the small power button thing, all to no avail.


The OPPO does NTSC and PAL and goes through all the available scan rates for each in succession and I have done this before with no problem.


It appears that something happened to my HDMI board as a result of switching between the various scan rates.

Now that I am at the 6 month mark it seems that HDMI board failure is the likely culprit, like it has been for others here on this site. But I really feel that something my OPPO did may have caused this..........


Any Ideas before I take it in to service??


Steve


----------



## rec head

^Have you tried powering down with the little button or a hard reset?


----------



## iramack

Yes, even did the system reset..............no go.


AND...........NO service centers in DFW area AT ALL!!!! l have to go to Austin 200 miles away!!


My love for DENON is fading......FAST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnergyOwner* /forum/post/17399713
> 
> 
> ... HDMI to component. HDMI splitter or matrix switch is the way to go.



Anyone using either without issue (or for that matter with problems)? I use my 3808C a different times for a projector, and a fixed tv.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17420306
> 
> 
> Yes, even did the system reset..............no go.
> 
> 
> AND...........NO service centers in DFW area AT ALL!!!! l have to go to Austin 200 miles away!!
> 
> 
> My love for DENON is fading......FAST!!!!!!!!!!



Steve, have you try: TOP COMMUNICATION SERVICES

506 NORTH CENTRAL EXPRESSWAY

RICHARDSON, TX 75080-5314 USA

(972) 231-7777


----------



## Perch33

Could have something to do with HDCP I guess. I'm sure you tried to reset everything in the video chain?


----------



## iramack

J Chin,


Thanks. I just heard about them from Denon after calling back to see what it might be.

Going in tomorrow. PS: I work in Mesquite. Town Center and LBJ.......


Perch,


I will go home and try to reset my Lumagen processor and see if that works......I sure hope so. Thanks for the advice.


Steve


----------



## sharok

I've a Martin Logan "Stage" center channel (4 ohm impedance, 250 watt) connected to my 3808. I've a 5.1 system and my front speakers are powered speakers (Use pre-amp for fronts). So, I'm using the receiver for my 2 surround speakers and the center channel only. All speakers are set to small.


Is 3808 good enough for my center channel (since it handles 3 speakers only) or should I buy an amp just for the center channel?



Thank You


----------



## batpig

if you can play it as loud as you want, and the amp doesn't shut itself down and go into "protect" mode, then the answer is yes. the only definitive answer will be your actual experience.


my guess is it will be fine with the 3808 only running 3 channels and the speakers set to "small", which eases a lot of the burden on the AVR amps since the low freq's are going to the subwoofer.


the 3808 bench tested (into 8-ohms) at 187w/ch with 2 channels driven and 119w/ch with 5 channels driven. into 4-ohms, it rated at 239w/ch with 2 channels driven. I think you will be fine.
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html


----------



## sharok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17423993
> 
> 
> if you can play it as loud as you want, and the amp doesn't shut itself down and go into "protect" mode, then the answer is yes. the only definitive answer will be your actual experience.
> 
> 
> my guess is it will be fine with the 3808 only running 3 channels and the speakers set to "small", which eases a lot of the burden on the AVR amps since the low freq's are going to the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> the 3808 bench tested (into 8-ohms) at 187w/ch with 2 channels driven and 119w/ch with 5 channels driven. into 4-ohms, it rated at 239w/ch with 2 channels driven. I think you will be fine.
> http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html



Hello batpig,


Honestly, since I bought this receiver, I never experienced any issues regarding the Center Channel with 3808 (I increased the level to 4 dB). So, I just leave it the way it is and save my money for something else. I needed the opinion of a Denon AVR expert like you and since I never experienced any of the symptoms you mentioned, I'll stick to 3808.


Thanks again for your guidance.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17323500
> 
> 
> The 3808ci was on, and it made a "pop" noise and turned off. Noticed a slight electrical smell. When I tried to turn it back on, the screen would come on but it would turn off when it tried to fire up the amps. I called the repair place several times during the month it was there, each time they claimed to be "waiting on parts". The repair manifest listed several resistors and such, but didn't seem to warrant the long wait.
> 
> 
> So - it's possible that they repaired the amp-related problem successfully, but didn't know that the component circuitry had also been damaged. So I may be heading back in for another repair. It's a bummer, but better to get it fixed now under warranty ...



Hey arock, what's the status on your 3808CI? I'm STILL waiting for _ANALOGIQUE_ to finish with mine. This week is week #4 and when I called them today they gave me the "we're still waiting for parts to come in" story. The guy that answered the phone said he would call Denon to find out when the parts are scheduled to be delivered. I'm starting to think that it's more than just about parts. I mean, how does the warranty thing work anyway? I took the 3808CI in with a copy of my receipt so how do the repair shops get reimbursed for fixing the unit? Do they wait to get paid by Denon before they even begin work or do they wait to get paid by Denon before they release the unit back to the customer and just use the "waiting for parts" excuse to quiet us? I'm very curious to know how the process works?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17425130
> 
> 
> Hey arock, what's the status on your 3808CI? I'm STILL waiting for _ANALOGIQUE_ to finish with mine. This week is week #4 and when I called them today they gave me the "we're still waiting for parts to come in" story. The guy that answered the phone said he would call Denon to find out when the parts are scheduled to be delivered. I'm starting to think that it's more than just about parts. I mean, how does the warranty thing work anyway? I took the 3808CI in with a copy of my receipt so how do the repair shops get reimbursed for fixing the unit? Do they wait to get paid by Denon before they even begin work or do they wait to get paid by Denon before they release the unit back to the customer and just use the "waiting for parts" excuse to quiet us? I'm very curious to know how the process works?



For what its worth, I had my Denon back in exactly one week when they had to replace the power supply transformer. They also had to order the parts from Denon and that took most of the week; the actual repairs were completed the same day they received the parts and I picked it up after work that same day. Unless the parts needed for your repair are something really unusual, I doubt that it takes Denon as long as you have been waiting to send the parts to the repair facility. I think they may be working on the "squeaking wheel gets the grease" principle. They probably only ordered the parts after you called asking when it would be completed! Good luck!


----------



## davelr

I'm considering a LG BD390 Blue Ray player to connect through my 3808 via HDMI only.


Having lived though the HDMI "dropout" issue with my XBR4 and having read other reports of dropouts from various set top boxes, etc., I was wondering if anyone here has run one of the LG BD390's through a 3808?


If so, have you experienced any handshake dropout issues?


TIA


----------



## mastermaybe

Here's a "problem" that potentially morphed into an even bigger one:


So I'm moving to external amplification and thought a side bene would be to "free-up" at least a pair of channels for another zone (I currently have a 7.1 arrangement) and possibly power a 3rd if I was lucky.


Well, after thinking about it, I guess I'd be happy to get one zone powered up.


I say this because, without tinkering around at the moment (I'm at work), I believe that by "pre-outting" 7 channels, I'm fearing that I may lose the ability to power the separate 2nd zone. Essentially, I'm assuming that in order to pre-out the 7 channels, I need to select the 7.1 amp config, even though I won't be using the amplifiers for ANY of the 7.1 channels. Hopefully my fear is unwarranted though, and the 3808 will pre-out all channels regardless of the selected amp config and I can select the 6th and 7th channels to power one of my zones.


Further, I can't off the top of my head think of a slick work-around to utilize the 3808's inputs/outputs to power a pair of zone three speakers (or zone 2 if the above proves to be unworkable). THIS I expected. I of course assumed that the LF, RF, C, RS, and LS speaker outputs would only output the zone 1 input. Although I guess using the LF and RF for the 3rd zone would work as long as I could live with it ALWAYS playing back the 1st zone selection in STEREO, LOL (I'd have to turn the L and R speakers on and off manually). This of course is wholly contingent on the 3808 simultaneously powering the speaker outputs AND the pre-outs.


So having 7 amplifier channels that I may not be able to use in any capacity kinda sucks...here's to hoping I'm missing something obvious.


Really, as long as I can hold onto the powered zone two I'd be fine, as I have a another four channel amp to power 2 pairs of outdoor speakers and would just need the zone 2 for another room.


Sorry for the lengh, just hoping some of the above is correct and perhaps someone can offer up another option for a third zone somehow.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17423993
> 
> 
> if you can play it as loud as you want, and the amp doesn't shut itself down and go into "protect" mode, then the answer is yes. the only definitive answer will be your actual experience.
> 
> 
> my guess is it will be fine with the 3808 only running 3 channels and the speakers set to "small", which eases a lot of the burden on the AVR amps since the low freq's are going to the subwoofer.
> 
> 
> the 3808 bench tested (into 8-ohms) at 187w/ch with 2 channels driven and 119w/ch with 5 channels driven. into 4-ohms, it rated at 239w/ch with 2 channels driven. I think you will be fine.
> http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...08/index2.html



Yeah, it's too bad AVR's are notoriously over-spec'd. And even though the 3808 pans out better than most, you can bet that, with all channels driven, it's considerably below 100WPC at it's .05 THD spec.


Please detail your experience Sharok upon completion. I can say mine has shut down 3-4 times at fairly high output with (5)-(7) 8 ohm speakers. A little bit of caution helps.


James


----------



## arock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17425130
> 
> 
> Hey arock, what's the status on your 3808CI? I'm STILL waiting for _ANALOGIQUE_ to finish with mine. This week is week #4 and when I called them today they gave me the "we're still waiting for parts to come in" story. The guy that answered the phone said he would call Denon to find out when the parts are scheduled to be delivered. I'm starting to think that it's more than just about parts. I mean, how does the warranty thing work anyway? I took the 3808CI in with a copy of my receipt so how do the repair shops get reimbursed for fixing the unit? Do they wait to get paid by Denon before they even begin work or do they wait to get paid by Denon before they release the unit back to the customer and just use the "waiting for parts" excuse to quiet us? I'm very curious to know how the process works?



Hi - yes, I did have to take my unit back in for repair. This time, the turnaround was quick - I dropped it off Monday afternoon and had a call Wednesday afternoon to tell me it was fixed. Sure enough, it was - the component video inputs work correctly now and pass video to HDMI.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17427247
> 
> 
> For what its worth, I had my Denon back in exactly one week when they had to replace the power supply transformer. They also had to order the parts from Denon and that took most of the week; the actual repairs were completed the same day they received the parts and I picked it up after work that same day. Unless the parts needed for your repair are something really unusual, I doubt that it takes Denon as long as you have been waiting to send the parts to the repair facility. I think they may be working on the "squeaking wheel gets the grease" principle. They probably only ordered the parts after you called asking when it would be completed! Good luck!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17428891
> 
> 
> Hi - yes, I did have to take my unit back in for repair. This time, the turnaround was quick - I dropped it off Monday afternoon and had a call Wednesday afternoon to tell me it was fixed. Sure enough, it was - the component video inputs work correctly now and pass video to HDMI.



Here's the kicker. I've been calling them *AT LEAST* twice a week for the past 2 weeks about the status of the repair. The guy called me back today and said that he called Denon to find out the "ETA on the parts needed" in order to complete the repair. According to him, the parts are "supposedly" on backorder and they (Denon) have no idea when they will come in. I asked him what the problems were to begin with. He said that they fixed the power supply that blew out and it now is turning on but after they tested all of the connections, they found that the sound board blew out as well. So he claimed he called Denon to order the part I needed (soundboard) but it is "supposedly" on backorder. I can say, I'm glad they found the 2nd problem *BEFORE* I picked it up and got it home and reconnected it. Had the second problem not been found before I picked it up, I probably would have taken it to a different repair shop.







Maybe I would have gotten it back sooner. I'm going through withdrawals.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17428102
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's too bad AVR's are notoriously over-spec'd. And even though the 3808 pans out better than most, you can bet that, with all channels driven, it's considerably below 100WPC at it's .05 THD spec.



I'd be willing to bet that the 3808 is within 1.5dB of it's 0.05% THD power rating at 8 Ohms with 5 channels driven. (Hint: I think the number you're looking for is ~105-110W.)


Some people like to make a lot of hay over stuff that just doesn't matter in the real world.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17432269
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet that the 3808 is within 1.5dB of it's 0.05% THD power rating at 8 Ohms with 5 channels driven. (Hint: I think the number you're looking for is ~105-110W.)
> 
> 
> Some people like to make a lot of hay over stuff that just doesn't matter in the real world.



Thanks for the hint







, but when we consider ALL channels in a 7 channel amplifier, we of course assume the 7 available channels are driven.


And at 113 @ .1% THD with ALL channels driven, the 3808 will almost certainly fall at or below 100 WPC at .05 with ALL channels driven if its amplifier section even remotely resembles that of a typical solid-state AVR.


I'm not necessarily making a big deal out of it. As a matter of fact, you could say that Denon and other manu's are though, of course. Inflating specs in the wattage wars is nothing new, but it doesn't mean it's any less untruthful.


And exactly, it's prolly within 1-2db's of output, but a good number of manu's actually advertise that much HEADROOM (NAD, Adcom, etc) so it's not completely meaningless. If indeed headroom and output are irrelevant, every AVR on the market would be rated at 75WPC seeing the 150WPC variety would only offer 3 more db's of output and are currently non-existent, save for 1-2 models (also prolly over speced as well, LOL). Power, watts, whatever, sells and it seems to me that manu's of AVRs should be accountable to the truth as much as any other manu in any other industry. Chevy doesn't claim a top speed of 200mph for the Corvette when it "only" does 187- even though the 13 mph is largely inconsequential.


Standardizing amplifier specs (including meaningful, real-world specs for the layman) would serve the consumer well, but let's not bet on it ever happening.


James


----------



## therockscott

I'm new to the 3808ci forum here. I'm a recent switcher from the Pioneer Elite 92. Found a good deal of a 3808 for $500 brand new in box. I have done alot reading and searching forums for a few answers. Please don't bash me too much. I am wondering if there is any setting in manual eq settings that will let me calibrate my subs? I ran Audyssey MultEQ XT but I have access to Sencore audio calibration equipment and want to take use of it this weekend. I have searched the entire GUI and cannot find manual settings for subs. Is this normal or am I missing something? I just returned an Onkyo 707 because of audio drop out problems and had full access to sub eq in manual settings. Another problem I'm experiencing is Audyssey saying my speakers are out of phase. Each time I run Audyssey, it tells me that a different speaker is out of phase and my distance is off. Read in forum that is a "common" problem that Denon has not fixed in firmware. I do skip this setting as advised in setup guide on Audyssey thread. When Audyssey is finished and I view parameters, the eq is way off. Is there a way to correct this phase setting? I am running 7 KEF speakers (surrounds are dipole) and 2 SVS subs. I use Denon as pre- with outs going to Emotiva 7 channel amp. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17435961
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but when we consider ALL channels in a 7 channel amplifier, we of course assume the 7 available channels are driven.



No the problem is assuming that an "all-channels-driven-continuously" test is in anyway representative of real world usage.










Looking at the actual lab measurements at "hometheatermag," I'd say that Denon was actually quite conservative in their power specs of the 3808. If it were a Sony receiver, it would probably be rated at 200W/channel.










PS: If you have actual lab results to prove your case wrt to the 3808CI, then by all means post them or at least a link. Otherwise, all you have is a un-substantiated opinion.


----------



## Cobra5wood

I have an older amp(B&K 505AVR) which I am considering using with the 3808, using the 3808 as a pre-pro only. Would I still be able to use the Audyssey feature with such a hookup since the speakers would now be connected to the B&K amp?


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17438429
> 
> 
> No the problem is assuming that an "all-channels-driven-continuously" test is in anyway representative of real world usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the actual lab measurements at "hometheatermag," I'd say that Denon was actually quite conservative in their power specs of the 3808. If it were a Sony receiver, it would probably be rated at 200W/channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: If you have actual lab results to prove your case wrt to the 3808CI, then by all means post them or at least a link. Otherwise, all you have is a un-substantiated opinion.



What? Of COURSE "all channels driven continuously" is a perfectly reasonable measure of a multi-channel amplifier.


I (like THOUSANDS of others) run a 7.1 config for movies and music DOZENS of hours a week at rather robust levels. The spec is valid and meaningful.


Second, the notion that Denon was "conservative" by claiming that the 3808 delivers MORE power than it actually does is absurd. Nothing really much more to say to that. Because Sony and other manu's are also dishonest does nothing to validate Denon's claims.


Third, my "opinion" is based upon HUNDREDS of tests of comparable equipment. Claiming it is wholly unsubstantiated is not being entirely honest. Halving the THD in every AVR amp I've ever seen causes measurable power drops- especially in multi channel configs. Just look at the power sag when moving from .1 to .05 in the HT link. It is not unreasonable at all to anticipate a similar (or even more significant) drop in a 7 channel configuration.


In short, I stand by my above post 100%. I own the 3808 and think it's a great product. However, that doesn't make it (or Denon) immune to valid criticism. Quite clearly, the amplifier section does not deliver the advertised/listed 130X7 at rated THD. It simply does not. Stereo output is great, but that's not what I'm referring too. NO one drives JUST the center, rear, or sides. If you're going to state something as fact, it should be FACTUAL.


Defending inflated specs as "conservative" because others even more grossly represent their own is foolish and not worthy of consideration.


Sides that, label me a happy 3808 owner.


James


----------



## cdnscg

Can anyone advise if you can connect a PVR, which is being feed cable tv, to the 3808C by component for video & optical cable for sound, will the 3808C deliver a/v to the tv through the HDMI out, and if so, what output source should the 3808C be on? I'm want to hook all my toys through the 3808C to a pj by HDMI.


----------



## mastermaybe

The 3808 will not output the audio from an analog or digital input via HDMI. If the display has an optical in (which it almost certainly does if it posesses HDMI) then just run the optical from the PVR into the optical 2 or 3 IN on the 3808 and OUT to the display from 2 or 3 respectively. I'm afraid this is the only way to do this with if you desire HDMI for video.


James


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *therockscott* /forum/post/17437091
> 
> 
> I'm new to the 3808ci forum here. I'm a recent switcher from the Pioneer Elite 92. Found a good deal of a 3808 for $500 brand new in box. I have done alot reading and searching forums for a few answers. Please don't bash me too much. I am wondering if there is any setting in manual eq settings that will let me calibrate my subs? I ran Audyssey MultEQ XT but I have access to Sencore audio calibration equipment and want to take use of it this weekend. I have searched the entire GUI and cannot find manual settings for subs. Is this normal or am I missing something? I just returned an Onkyo 707 because of audio drop out problems and had full access to sub eq in manual settings. Another problem I'm experiencing is Audyssey saying my speakers are out of phase. Each time I run Audyssey, it tells me that a different speaker is out of phase and my distance is off. Read in forum that is a "common" problem that Denon has not fixed in firmware. I do skip this setting as advised in setup guide on Audyssey thread. When Audyssey is finished and I view parameters, the eq is way off. Is there a way to correct this phase setting? I am running 7 KEF speakers (surrounds are dipole) and 2 SVS subs. I use Denon as pre- with outs going to Emotiva 7 channel amp. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.



As far as your second question regarding Audyssey reporting that one of your speakers is out of phase, I think this is common especially with dipoles. I have 4 Def Tech towers which are dipoles and Audyssey always indicates one of them (not sure why only one and not the others) is out of phase. I just ignore this warning and proceed with the calibration. I am not sure what you mean about the eq being way off? Quite frankly, I have never looked at my eq after Audyssey has run. I just accept its results and it has always sounded great to me. Does your system sound weird if you just accept the calibration as is? You might also want to check over in the Audyssey forum as I believe that the CTO of Audyssey actually gets on there pretty frquently and responds directly to some questions. I have read some of his responses in the past and they were extremely helpful in understanding how Audyssey works and why it does what it does. Also, I do believe that you can adjust some parameters of your subs such as trim and crossover frequency, but not sure if that is what you were looking for?


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17439559
> 
> 
> ^ As long as you have the 3808 to ouput the audio via HDMI, I can't see why not. As far as selecting the proper "source", that will depend of course on how you configure your inputs and which one you desire to be outputted.
> 
> 
> James



Thanks. I guess that would go for other equipment (Xbox360 & Wii) hooked up in this manner.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17439666
> 
> 
> Thanks. I guess that would go for other equipment (Xbox360 & Wii) hooked up in this manner.



Right, but the problem there is that you only have 2 digital ouputs on the 3808(althogh the wii is analog-only, so you could utilize an anlog in/out for it). Plus, your display likely only has a single optical in, so you may have to do some internal switiching via the 3808's GUI, which is a small PITA I guess.


Obviously having an external speaker array makes this a non-issue, it's just outputting all of the A/V to an external component that makes things more laborious.


James


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17439936
> 
> 
> Right, but the problem there is that you only have 2 digital ouputs on the 3808(althogh the wii is analog-only, so you could utilize an anlog in/out for it). Plus, your display likely only has a single optical in, so you may have to do some internal switiching via the 3808's GUI, which is a small PITA I guess.
> 
> 
> Obviously having an external speaker array makes this a non-issue, it's just outputting all of the A/V to an external component that makes things more laborious.
> 
> 
> James



I guess I mis-understood. What I'm trying to know is, can equipment be hooked up to the 3808 by component for video and sound, and have it all delivered to the display unit through one HDMI cable? Also, my 3808 has only one HDMI output. What is the other you speak of?


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17440058
> 
> 
> I guess I mis-understood. What I'm trying to know is, can equipment be hooked up to the 3808 by component for video and sound, and have it all delivered to the display unit through one HDMI cable? Also, my 3808 has only one HDMI output. What is the other you speak of?



yes, you just have to set analog to hdmi (a to h) to on in the GUI


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17440058
> 
> 
> I guess I mis-understood. What I'm trying to know is, can equipment be hooked up to the 3808 by component for video and sound, and have it all delivered to the display unit through one HDMI cable? Also, my 3808 has only one HDMI output. What is the other you speak of?



Yes, you can input your equipment via component video cables and either digital audio via optical or coax or even plain RCA analog and output it to your display via a single hdmi cable. My cable box is connected to my 3808 via component video and optical audio and output using a single hdmi cable to my hdtv. That is one of the advantages of an AVR such as the 3808 in that you can connect multiple input sources using various types of connections and send it all to your display digitally with just one hdmi cable and switch your input source using the AVR. I hope this helps!


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17440080
> 
> 
> yes, you just have to set analog to hdmi (a to h) to on in the GUI



Thanks. I need to use the HDMI out from the 3808 for 2 displays. Any suggestions whether I should use a HDMI switcher or splitter at this stage. I'm concerned with the information being sent to 2 devices at the same time through a splitter. Not sure if there would be some 'HDMI' hand shake confusion


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17440249
> 
> 
> Yes, you can input your equipment via component video cables and either digital audio via optical or coax or even plain RCA analog and output it to your display via a single hdmi cable. My cable box is connected to my 3808 via component video and optical audio and output using a single hdmi cable to my hdtv. That is one of the advantages of an AVR such as the 3808 in that you can connect multiple input sources using various types of connections and send it all to your display digitally with just one hdmi cable and switch your input source using the AVR. I hope this helps!



Yes it does. Also, I need to use the HDMI out from the 3808 for 2 displays. Any suggestions whether I should use a HDMI switcher or splitter at this stage. I'm concerned with the information being sent to 2 devices at the same time through a splitter. Not sure if there would be some 'HDMI' hand shake confusion


----------



## mastermaybe

Perhaps I'm the one not understanding the question...from page 40 of the manual:


"• The audio signals input from the analog, digital and EXT. IN connectors

are not output to the monitor (when using HDMI)."


Because I've never had to negotiate such an arrangement I referenced the manual. But if others here have and are doing this, I stand corrected.


I thought that video conversion over HDMI wasn't an issue, it was converting the non HDMI audio that was a hurdle (same for the reverse: audio coming IN via HDMI cannot be output via optical/analog, regardless of the nature of the inputted HDMI signal). It appears I was mistaken.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CalgaryCowboy* /forum/post/17440080
> 
> 
> yes, you just have to set analog to hdmi (a to h) to on in the GUI



wait a second, isn't the above referring to upscaling analog video sources via HDMI, or is this another audio option I'm unaware of?


thanks


James


----------



## therockscott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17439665
> 
> 
> As far as your second question regarding Audyssey reporting that one of your speakers is out of phase, I think this is common especially with dipoles. I have 4 Def Tech towers which are dipoles and Audyssey always indicates one of them (not sure why only one and not the others) is out of phase. I just ignore this warning and proceed with the calibration. I am not sure what you mean about the eq being way off? Quite frankly, I have never looked at my eq after Audyssey has run. I just accept its results and it has always sounded great to me. Does your system sound weird if you just accept the calibration as is? You might also want to check over in the Audyssey forum as I believe that the CTO of Audyssey actually gets on there pretty frquently and responds directly to some questions. I have read some of his responses in the past and they were extremely helpful in understanding how Audyssey works and why it does what it does. Also, I do believe that you can adjust some parameters of your subs such as trim and crossover frequency, but not sure if that is what you were looking for?



Thanks for the response. I will post on the Audyssey thread as well. I accept that Audyssey shows the dipole speakers as being out of phase. I picked up a new mic last night and those problems were solved. It did show FR speaker being out of phase but everything else, including distance was spot on. And the reason I ask about sub eq is that I have access to audio calibration equipment. If I were to run a manual calibration and want to compare to Audyssey, I see all of the eq bands for 7 speakers but nothing for sub. In my 707, I could go in manual eq and adjust the bands. There were only 5 bands but they were still there in manual eq.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17440058
> 
> 
> I guess I mis-understood. What I'm trying to know is, can equipment be hooked up to the 3808 by component for video and sound, and have it all delivered to the display unit through one HDMI cable? Also, my 3808 has only one HDMI output. What is the other you speak of?



I was speaking of using the other OPTICAL output- which wouldn't really be of use anyway if your display only had one optical input. Then I initially THOUGHT you could switch the optical input between devices in the GUI, but that wouldn't work either as the individual optical inputs would remain exclusive to the individual optical output counterparts, meaning you'd still need 2 optical connections to the display.

Forget all that anyway....if you can harness analog and optical/coax audio and send it out over HDMI as folks here are maintaining, it's a non-issue.


I of course anticipated you could, but reading that passage in the manual made me think otherwise.


James


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17440295
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Also, I need to use the HDMI out from the 3808 for 2 displays. Any suggestions whether I should use a HDMI switcher or splitter at this stage. I'm concerned with the information being sent to 2 devices at the same time through a splitter. Not sure if there would be some 'HDMI' hand shake confusion



I am not sure how or if this can work. I think you can get an hdmi switch which will let you switch from one display to another, but not sure if there is such a thing as an hdmi splitter that will allow you to send the video to two different displays at the same time. I do know that the new Denon 4310 AVR has two hdmi outputs which would allow you to do what you are asking about. Perhaps another member can comment on the hdmi splitter if they have ever seen or used such a device.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17440903
> 
> 
> I am not sure how or if this can work. I think you can get an hdmi switch which will let you switch from one display to another, but not sure if there is such a thing as an hdmi splitter that will allow you to send the video to two different displays at the same time. I do know that the new Denon 4310 AVR has two hdmi outputs which would allow you to do what you are asking about. Perhaps another member can comment on the hdmi splitter if they have ever seen or used such a device.



They (splitters) are available and I have heard the newer varieties work quite reliably, actually. I'm looking through some old stuff right now to unearth the particular model I heard many were having success with. I believe it's sold on amazon if you want to start there. A splitter's a nice option too, as it negates the hassle of having to manually (or even remotely) switch between outputs.


EDIT: If I recall correctly, it was this one: http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Splitte...ref=pd_sim_e_4 


and also this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Powered-Splitter-1080P-Support-Color/dp/B0019QX97A/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1256838747&sr=8-6[/url ]


good luck


James


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17440903
> 
> 
> I am not sure how or if this can work. I think you can get an hdmi switch which will let you switch from one display to another, but not sure if there is such a thing as an hdmi splitter that will allow you to send the video to two different displays at the same time. I do know that the new Denon 4310 AVR has two hdmi outputs which would allow you to do what you are asking about. Perhaps another member can comment on the hdmi splitter if they have ever seen or used such a device.



Here is an example of a HDMI splitter. Good point concerning the 4310. It must be splitting the HDMI internally, therefore there might be no problem using an external splitter.....?

http://www.infinitecables.com/av_spl...dvi-hdmi).html


----------



## batpig

cdnscg - do you need AUDIO output from the HDMI out or just video output?


the problem (which James has been explaining) is that there is no AUDIO conversion of non-HDMI audio. If all you want to do is distribute video, that is no problem at all regardless of what your source is.


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17441153
> 
> 
> cdnscg - do you need AUDIO output from the HDMI out or just video output?
> 
> 
> the problem (which James has been explaining) is that there is no AUDIO conversion of non-HDMI audio. If all you want to do is distribute video, that is no problem at all regardless of what your source is.



For the pj, of course it would be just video. As for the flat panel tv, it would be nice to have the option of using the tv's speakers or the 3808 set-up. But, not a deal breaker.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17441153
> 
> 
> cdnscg - do you need AUDIO output from the HDMI out or just video output?
> 
> 
> the problem (which James has been explaining) is that there is no AUDIO conversion of non-HDMI audio. If all you want to do is distribute video, that is no problem at all regardless of what your source is.



thanks BP, I thought I was losing it!










James


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17439227
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise if you can connect a PVR, which is being feed cable tv, to the 3808C by component for video & optical cable for sound, will the 3808C deliver a/v to the tv through the HDMI out, and if so, what output source should the 3808C be on? I'm want to hook all my toys through the 3808C to a pj by HDMI.



Yes, that will work just fine, my friend. I have my cable box feeding my Denon 3808 via component cable for the video and I use an optical (toslink) cable from the cable box to the Denon and it all goes out to my HDTV via a single HDMI cable. You just have to be sure to set up each input in the Denon by telling it how you are inputting the video and the audio separately. Once you have done this for each input source, you should be good to go.

Good luck.









I just noticed Batpig's comment above; I guess I assumed you wanted just the video to get to your tv via hdmi and would be using your Denon AVR to play the sound over your speakers which it will do regardless of how it is brought into the Denon. If you are wanting to send the audio through the Denon to the tv, that is another matter. As he stated, the video will pass on just fine using component cables, but not the audio.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17439099
> 
> 
> Second, the notion that Denon was "conservative" by claiming that the 3808 delivers MORE power than it actually does is absurd. Nothing really much more to say to that. Because Sony and other manu's are also dishonest does nothing to validate Denon's claims.



1) Denon Claimed/Rated: 130W/Ch @ 0.05THD ... any two (or one) channels driven.


2) The 3808CI Actually Delivers 186W/Channel @ .1% (and at least 150W/Ch @0.05% judging by the graph at hometheatermag.)


3) That's the very definition of a conservative power rating.


4) Nowhere, does Denon claim that the 3808 delivers 130W/Ch with all channels driven ... nowhere. Denon is one of the few companies that actually provides full conditions in their specs. *One of those conditions is any *two* channels driven. They don't publish a spec for ACD.*


Frankly, I don't know what the h e double hockey sticks you're complaining about.


PS: I'd like to see you try to stay in a room with 7 speakers @ 92dB/1w sensitivity blaring with even a mere 90 watts (continuous) input.

















Doesn't matter if it's 120dB SPL or 121.7dB SPL ... your ears are gonna bleed either way.










PPS: What's next? The infamous "weight" test perhaps?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnscg* /forum/post/17441266
> 
> 
> For the pj, of course it would be just video. As for the flat panel tv, it would be nice to have the option of using the tv's speakers or the 3808 set-up. But, not a deal breaker.



Do you have a way to input the audio directly into the tv using an optical or even just rca cables. So you would use the hdmi into the 3808 for when you want to listen to your main system and could also listen to the tv speakers. Of course, your source would need to have both outputs active at the same time (hdmi and optical or rca stereo).


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17447219
> 
> 
> Do you have a way to input the audio directly into the tv using an optical or even just rca cables. So you would use the hdmi into the 3808 for when you want to listen to your main system and could also listen to the tv speakers. Of course, your source would need to have both outputs active at the same time (hdmi and optical or rca stereo).



Thanks


----------



## mikerr

Hello-

My 3808 is about 10 months old. After about 2 minutes of the receiver being turned on, it has a "clicking" sound that seems to cycle every 60-90 seconds.


The clicking is not as loud as when you power up, or when you mute, but it is audible when the room is quiet.


And I don't remember if it has always done this, or if it just started. I can't say that I have noticed it before.


If this is normal, then I wont worry about it. If not, I still have time to send it in under warranty.


Thanks and best regards!


----------



## longbow

I have had 2 3808Ci's for over 2 years. No clicking here. You should not have any intermittent sound coming from this receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikerr* /forum/post/17450906
> 
> 
> Hello-
> 
> My 3808 is about 10 months old. After about 2 minutes of the receiver being turned on, it has a "clicking" sound that seems to cycle every 60-90 seconds.
> 
> 
> The clicking is not as loud as when you power up, or when you mute, but it is audible when the room is quiet.
> 
> 
> And I don't remember if it has always done this, or if it just started. I can't say that I have noticed it before.
> 
> 
> If this is normal, then I wont worry about it. If not, I still have time to send it in under warranty.
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards!


----------



## bplewis24

Ditto that.


Brandon


----------



## davelr

Had mine for about 18 mos. Never any clicking or any other noise. If there's no signal the unit is dead silent.


----------



## Gary J

Disconnect sources one by one to see if the clicking goes away.


----------



## pulse

Hi, i want to purchase M&K speakers to partner with my 3808. Any 3808 owners have M&K speakers that can advise which models to get ? Also i want to listen at reference level







so looking for models that won't shutdown the 3808 when listening at reference level


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikerr* /forum/post/17450906
> 
> 
> Hello-
> 
> My 3808 is about 10 months old. After about 2 minutes of the receiver being turned on, it has a "clicking" sound that seems to cycle every 60-90 seconds.



Check all of your speaker connections for shorts .... right now! It sounds like you have a protection relay cycling.


----------



## barnesed

Batpig: First off, thanks for your contributions to this forum. I'm far, far from ever becoming an expert, but your posts have helped in my education. Along those lines, I need help with your Denon AVR Harmony Command List. I have an AppleTV connected to my AVR via HDMI with the AppleTV remote functions via a Harmony 890. I have a 7.1 setup and prefer to use the 7-Ch stereo setup when playing music and DolbyPLIIx when watching movies. The HDMI port used by the Apple TV is currently set up for 7-Ch stereo. What I'd like to be able to do is use one (or two) button(s) on the Harmony while in the AppleTV activity to switch between 7-Ch stereo (while listening to music) and DolbyPLIIx (when watching movies). I see in your Command List that there is a "5CH/7CH" name and a "DolbyPLIICinema" (is this DolbyPLIIx?). Are these the correct commands? Can you provide any instructions? Much thanks appreciated!


----------



## bradlott

is there a newer version of this receiver? i really like the features on this but would like the most recent technology (available at this price point).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradlott* /forum/post/17453177
> 
> 
> is there a newer version of this receiver? i really like the features on this but would like the most recent technology (available at this price point).



The 'replacement' for the 3808 is the 4310.


----------



## bradlott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17453350
> 
> 
> The 'replacement' for the 3808 is the 4310.



thank you!


----------



## bumpy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pulse* /forum/post/17451955
> 
> 
> Hi, i want to purchase M&K speakers to partner with my 3808. Any 3808 owners have M&K speakers that can advise which models to get ? Also i want to listen at reference level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so looking for models that won't shutdown the 3808 when listening at reference level




I have mps-2510p's for my fronts/center and matching unpowered tripole surrounds. The later of which is power by my Denon 3808.


This said, you should know that M&K closed shop a number of years ago and reopened under new management. I can't speak for the current quality of their gear.


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17444672
> 
> 
> 1) Denon Claimed/Rated: 130W/Ch @ 0.05THD ... any two (or one) channels driven.
> 
> 
> 2) The 3808CI Actually Delivers 186W/Channel @ .1% (and at least 150W/Ch @0.05% judging by the graph at hometheatermag.)
> 
> 
> 3) That's the very definition of a conservative power rating.
> 
> 
> 4) Nowhere, does Denon claim that the 3808 delivers 130W/Ch with all channels driven ... nowhere. Denon is one of the few companies that actually provides full conditions in their specs. *One of those conditions is any *two* channels driven. They don't publish a spec for ACD.*
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't know what the h e double hockey sticks you're complaining about.
> 
> 
> PS: I'd like to see you try to stay in a room with 7 speakers @ 92dB/1w sensitivity blaring with even a mere 90 watts (continuous) input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's 120dB SPL or 121.7dB SPL ... your ears are gonna bleed either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PPS: What's next? The infamous "weight" test perhaps?



No sir. Nowhere in the manual OR the spec area on the web-site does it state that the 130WPC is just one or two channels driven. Absolutely nowhere.


Website:


Power Output; Watts Per Channel 130

All Channels Rated @ 0.05 THD

All Channels Rated @ 0.08 THD

Weight: In Pounds 39.2

Width (inches) 17.1

Height (inches) 6.75

Depth (inches) 16.55


Manual:


Rated output: Front:

130 W + 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)

160 W + 160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)

Center:

130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)

160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)

Surround (A + B):

130 W + 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)

160 W + 160 W (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)

Surround back:

130 W + 130 W (8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.)

160 W + 160 W (6 Ω/ohms


Now, NOWHERE does it state or imply that those ratings are for JUST one or two channels. As a matter of fact, if you asked 50 people to infer what they meant, I'd bet you that at least 45 would say they're indicative of multi-channel operation, not one or two channels (especially those folks not savvy to typical, inflated AVR power figures).


At best, the specs are VERY ambiguous. Why you think anyone would infer JUST center or surround channel operation for instance is beyond comprehension, as that scenario would simply NEVER occur.



It wasn't my desire to punish this to death, just to note how specs can be skewed one way or another.


When someone reads on the Denon web-site "130 watts X7" a very consistent and reasonable assumption is put into place.


Still love the unit though.


James


----------



## cdnscg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17453350
> 
> 
> The 'replacement' for the 3808 is the 4310.



Wouldn't be the 3310.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17460466
> 
> 
> I'd bet you that at least 45 would say they're indicative of multi-channel operation, not one or two channels (especially those folks not savvy to typical, inflated AVR power figures).



Maybe because they *are* indicative of typical multi-channel performance. Nobody sits around listening to monophonic sine waves in 7ch-Stereo mode at max power all day ... unless you're just weird.

















The ACD is *not* representative of anything. Here's why:


1) Let's assume that your (as of yet unproven) claim of 90W/ch with ACD is true. This would mean the 3808 as a total output capacity of ~630W.


2) A typical calibrated home theater application might have trims set thusly:


FL 0dB

FR 0dB

C -2dB

SL -4dB

SR -4dB

SBL -5dB

SBL -5dB


This means that to produce the same volume as the main L/R would at 130W,

would require:

C 82W

SL 52W

SR 52W

SBL 41W

SBR 41W


For a total of 528W ... leaving at least full channel's worth of power reserve left over. And this is before you even consider that the surround channels are rarely to never mixed at the same volume level as the front stage. Also, in a typical HT setup, the biggest power draw is already offloaded to your powered sub-woofer.


Frankly, I'd rather have a number that's representative of typical real world performance, not some absolute worst case.


I would submit that if the ACD performance is that important to your application, you should probably be looking at professional PA amps, not an AVR.










Next.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barnesed* /forum/post/17452442
> 
> 
> I have an AppleTV connected to my AVR via HDMI with the AppleTV remote functions via a Harmony 890. I have a 7.1 setup and prefer to use the 7-Ch stereo setup when playing music and DolbyPLIIx when watching movies. The HDMI port used by the Apple TV is currently set up for 7-Ch stereo. What I'd like to be able to do is use one (or two) button(s) on the Harmony while in the AppleTV activity to switch between 7-Ch stereo (while listening to music) and DolbyPLIIx (when watching movies). I see in your Command List that there is a "5CH/7CH" name and a "DolbyPLIICinema" (is this DolbyPLIIx?). Are these the correct commands? Can you provide any instructions? Much thanks appreciated!



Can you be more clear as to what you need instruction with?


The commands to which you refer do exactly what they say in the spreadsheet. The first is a discrete command to engage 5/7CH STEREO mode, the second is a discrete command for PLII/PLIIx Cinema mode (PLIIx is the same thing but for 7 speakers instead of 5) just like hitting the "Cinema" button on the remote.


Once you have had Harmony copy the codes over, all you have to do is add the commands to a free button just like you would with any other command. You can put them on the LCD screen or on the number pad or anywhere else, just like any other Harmony button.


----------



## Kamlesh Barot

Can't find on this site anywhere on FAQs or menus how to start a new thread or question hence am posting on this thread as a reply.


Could someone help me for:

1. Please tell me how I can see jpg picture files and mpeg video files on USB pen drives or SD cards or network connected computers on the HDMI connected to my Denon 3808CI. The mp3 files are working fine, on pen drives, SD cards and streaming from network connected computers too, but picture and video files cannot play, though they can be read on the screen. Clicking these jpg/mpeg files does nothing further. Denon replied saying try only IPOD. Anyone has a better solution?


2. My Denon 3808CI works with networking my computers - both Windows media player 11 and Mac's Itunes, playing MP3 songs with their computer playlists.


When the same MP3 files are copied on a USB device the MP3s songs play, but neither the Apple nor the Windows playlists copied within the Playlist directory. on the USB are read. Only the directory is read but the wpl, asx (windows and apple unicode), text files, nor m3u files are visible. The AVR shows directory empty.


Please tell me how do I create playlists for my USB device.The Playlist file will not be in a playlist folder, but will show amongst the MP3's.


Customer (Kamlesh Barot) 09/25/2009 03:49 PM

I have tried everything, add the USB music from the drive to the WMP library, create and save the playlist to the drive, in a playlist directory but nothing seems to be recognized by the AVR except the mp3 files. Saw all Q&A - FAQs on MS WMP site but nothing makes the AVR read the playlist files. It shows empty only.


Response (Nabil Mneimneh) 09/23/2009 10:42 AM

Using windows media player connect your USB drive to the computer, make your playlists, and save it immediately to the usb drive. In doing so I was able to playback my playlists without issue on the 3808.

Even after breaking my head on all internet forums for more than two months now, I have not been able to solve my previous question about playlist. I have my music on an external powered hard disk, using WMP 9/10/11 each version separately, reading the HDD in the WMP, making changes in the options to rip on the hdd directory, creating a playlist, again saving it in other directories too, checking them on the HDD again on a computer, but your Denon 3808CI will read directories after directories as EMPTY! Disgusted now.


Could you advice me also on the other question about connecting active speakers. If I connect a single speaker, either active or passive on the left amp assign speaker plug, will the right channel get damaged?


Also if an HDD or DVD needs to be played on Zone 2 through a USB or RCA audio L &R respectively, why does the amp assign and source select only play radio and neither the HDD through USB or DVD through RCA. I can understand that the DVD will not play on Zone 2 through HDMI.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> 1. Please tell me how I can see jpg picture files and mpeg video files on USB pen drives or SD cards or network connected computers on the HDMI connected to my Denon 3808CI.



I don't think you can do this, I'm pretty sure it's music-only.


I can't help you with the playlist thing.


----------



## [Irishman]

I'm thinking about picking up an AVR-3808CI to pair with my Pro-111 and BDP-95fd.


Are there any issues related to using the 3808 with the Elites?


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *[Irishman]* /forum/post/17473519
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up an AVR-3808CI to pair with my Pro-111 and BDP-95fd.
> 
> 
> Are there any issues related to using the 3808 with the Elites?



I use my 3808 with a Pro-151 and it is friggin' awesome.


To be a bit more helpful: The Pro-151 is awesome with or without the Denon, and the only problem I have personally experienced since introducing the Denon into the equation is the occasional video dropout when watching TV through the Motorola cable box. I know enough (from reading these forums) that this is an HDMI handshake issue with the Moto box and can be avoided by hooking the box up directly to the Elite, but the dropouts don't happen very often and I just don't find them very bothersome when they do (there are absolutely no dropout problems with any of the other five video sources that go through the Denon to the Elite, so it's definitely a cable box problem). If you check the Official Pioneer 9G Elite Kuro forum you will find a lot of happy Denon owners.


----------



## thebesthereis

Well, I went BEYOND the repair-shop and called Denon directly to ask what the hold up on the parts were. Gave the Denon rep all the info. Told them that I've been without my 3808CI for almost 2 months and it's been with one of their "authorized" repair shops for at least a month now with just excuses of waiting for parts. They took all of my information and said they would call me back in 24 - 48 hours. They never called me back







so I had to call them (Denon) back and they said they would call the repair shop to find out what the problems with parts were. They also said that a month is the minimum time-limit that they give a repair shop to fix one of their units before they step in. Well, according to the Denon rep that I spoke to this afternoon, I am "supposed" to be receiving a "brand-new" 3808CI. They have authorized the repair shop to ship my 3808CI to them and they will send the repair shop a "brand-new" unit for me to pick up. Tune in next time boys & girls for the exciting conclusion. Same bat-time, same bat-channel.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kamlesh Barot* /forum/post/17462461
> 
> 
> Can't find on this site anywhere on FAQs or menus how to start a new thread or question hence am posting on this thread as a reply.
> 
> 
> Could someone help me for:
> 
> 1. Please tell me how I can see jpg picture files and mpeg video files on USB pen drives or SD cards or network connected computers on the HDMI connected to my Denon 3808CI. The mp3 files are working fine, on pen drives, SD cards and streaming from network connected computers too, but picture and video files cannot play, though they can be read on the screen. Clicking these jpg/mpeg files does nothing further. Denon replied saying try only IPOD. Anyone has a better solution?



The 3808 can't display by itself video or photo files of any kind - from a USB device or streamed. It just doesn't have the software. It can't convert the data in a file to a video signal; obviously it can manipulate (eg scale) a video signal but it can't create one (other than the GUI). You need an additional device - eg a PS3 , Popcorn, or other video capable DLNA client. This capability was added to the 4310.


----------



## AndreK

Yesterday all of a sudden my Denon 3808A refused to turn on Audyssey. Apparently it had lost its configurations.

It has happenened to me 1x before that parts of the settings were lost.










Then I tried to reload my configuration backup. It hang while "LOADING" was displayed for > 1 hour. Retry. Full reset and retry, older backup.

No success.







Panic was starting.


I then reset and checked for any SW updates. There was one for the Ethernet that took 10 mins to download and install succesfully.

Then I retried loading the configuration of an even older backup, and it worked. [Sigh of relief]


Questions:

Has anyone else experienced losing configuration settings ?
I turn off all power overnight and so sometimes the AVR is turned off for ~40 hours.

Is that too long to keep the settings in tact ?

Should I keep it in standby always ? What about holidays ?
Has anyone else had problems re-loading a backup from PC ?
Does anyone know if the SW update may have anything to do with this issue ? (Or what it has updated?)


----------



## gatorman

I experienced some similar problems and never found an adequate solution although I did fiqure out some temporary workarounds. I sent the receiver to NJ for repair and all they did was reload/update software and firmware. My ultimate conclusion is that at sometime when I downloaded new firmware the download wasn't complete or there was something wrong with the download and that caused the problems.


----------



## [Irishman]




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17478194
> 
> 
> I use my 3808 with a Pro-151 and it is friggin' awesome.
> 
> 
> To be a bit more helpful: The Pro-151 is awesome with or without the Denon, and the only problem I have personally experienced since introducing the Denon into the equation is the occasional video dropout when watching TV through the Motorola cable box. I know enough (from reading these forums) that this is an HDMI handshake issue with the Moto box and can be avoided by hooking the box up directly to the Elite, but the dropouts don't happen very often and I just don't find them very bothersome when they do (there are absolutely no dropout problems with any of the other five video sources that go through the Denon to the Elite, so it's definitely a cable box problem). If you check the Official Pioneer 9G Elite Kuro forum you will find a lot of happy Denon owners.



Shouldn't be an issue for me as I'm currently using OTA for HD television viewing, and DirecTV for SD tv viewing.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AndreK* /forum/post/17491597
> 
> 
> Yesterday all of a sudden my Denon 3808A refused to turn on Audyssey. Apparently it had lost its configurations.
> 
> It has happenened to me 1x before that parts of the settings were lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I tried to reload my configuration backup. It hang while "LOADING" was displayed for > 1 hour. Retry. Full reset and retry, older backup.
> 
> No success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic was starting.
> 
> 
> I then reset and checked for any SW updates. There was one for the Ethernet that took 10 mins to download and install succesfully.
> 
> Then I retried loading the configuration of an even older backup, and it worked. [Sigh of relief]
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> Has anyone else experienced losing configuration settings ?
> I turn off all power overnight and so sometimes the AVR is turned off for ~40 hours.
> 
> Is that too long to keep the settings in tact ?
> 
> Should I keep it in standby always ? What about holidays ?
> Has anyone else had problems re-loading a backup from PC ?
> Does anyone know if the SW update may have anything to do with this issue ? (Or what it has updated?)




Just leave it in standby. Don't turn off power completely to it.

Standby only uses a tiny amount of power.


I have mine connected to UPS so it never loses power. Unless I have a power outage for over several hours.


----------



## barnesed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17461540
> 
> 
> Can you be more clear as to what you need instruction with?
> 
> 
> The commands to which you refer do exactly what they say in the spreadsheet. The first is a discrete command to engage 5/7CH STEREO mode, the second is a discrete command for PLII/PLIIx Cinema mode (PLIIx is the same thing but for 7 speakers instead of 5) just like hitting the "Cinema" button on the remote.
> 
> 
> Once you have had Harmony copy the codes over, all you have to do is add the commands to a free button just like you would with any other command. You can put them on the LCD screen or on the number pad or anywhere else, just like any other Harmony button.



Thanks Batpig for your reply. I had hoped to thank you sooner but I've been having trouble with Logitech in adding all of your commands to my account. I have been going back and forth with Logitech for about a week now. They insist they have transferred the commands but when I check, I don't see them (specifically looking for "5CH/7CH" and "DolbyPLIICinema"). I sent them a copy of the AVSForum post as well as your Excel file of the commands.


Have you heard of any similar experience? Any suggestions on how I can help them?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barnesed* /forum/post/17509445
> 
> 
> Thanks Batpig for your reply. I had hoped to thank you sooner but I've been having trouble with Logitech in adding all of your commands to my account. I have been going back and forth with Logitech for about a week now. They insist they have transferred the commands but when I check, I don't see them (specifically looking for "5CH/7CH" and "DolbyPLIICinema"). I sent them a copy of the AVSForum post as well as your Excel file of the commands.
> 
> 
> Have you heard of any similar experience? Any suggestions on how I can help them?



I had Logitech technical transfer Batpig's commands to my folks Logitech account. When I went looking for them I didn't see them. Turns out I needed to map the commands to either a device screen or activity screen the ones I wanted. http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/...pping+commands 


P.S. And thanks Batpig!


----------



## ph3ng

Hi all,



I was wondering what the general consensus was on calibrating displays. Should it be done via my tv or done via my 3808?. Thank you.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ph3ng* /forum/post/17509677
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what the general consensus was on calibrating displays. Should it be done via my tv or done via my 3808?. Thank you.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ation+receiver


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barnesed* /forum/post/17509445
> 
> 
> Thanks Batpig for your reply. I had hoped to thank you sooner but I've been having trouble with Logitech in adding all of your commands to my account. I have been going back and forth with Logitech for about a week now. They insist they have transferred the commands but when I check, I don't see them (specifically looking for "5CH/7CH" and "DolbyPLIICinema"). I sent them a copy of the AVSForum post as well as your Excel file of the commands.
> 
> 
> Have you heard of any similar experience? Any suggestions on how I can help them?



how are you sure they are not there? did you actually look in the software and use the pull-down menu to scroll through commands? or are you just looking at the LCD display of the remote itself?


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17509858
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ation+receiver



thanks for this!!. But it doesn't really say which is better (if such a thing really exists)


i will post there instead and read through it again.

Thanks again


----------



## batpig

The key thing is that the primary calibration should be done at the display, and then the controls in the receiver should only be used to tweak a particular source (either because it deviates from the calibrated reference or because there is some preference issue, e.g. you like your video games to be brighter).


but the first step is to calibrate your display, using a known reference source (e.g. a Blu-Ray calibration DVD with test patterns) to calibrate the input you will be using. Then, any "good" HDMI sources should require no further tweaking, as they should be using the same standard.


----------



## wmlou88

HI all... first time poster long time long time in shadows ,Batpig thanks for sharing your remote commands... i too did see the new commands in the software for my One remote ,,but I update the remote then went too ,,,,,,Device...... settings.......Device optons...customize Buttons......Next......Additional Buttons.......Reset to defaults...They showed up,,...Hope that helps ...captavs......


----------



## gatorman

I completely agree with Batpig's calibration advice but I highly recommend an initial ISF calibration.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ph3ng* /forum/post/17513013
> 
> 
> thanks for this!!. But it doesn't really say which is better (if such a thing really exists)
> 
> 
> i will post there instead and read through it again.
> 
> Thanks again



You would normally only use the display controls to calibrate it. Once in awhile with certain types of displays, you cannot get the display where you want/need it to be using the display controls alone, so then you may have to resort to using either your blu-ray controls or AVR controls for selected parameters. Typically, this is not necessary and you would just calibrate using the displays controls.


----------



## barnesed

Quote:

Originally Posted by *batpig* 
how are you sure they are not there? did you actually look in the software and use the pull-down menu to scroll through commands? or are you just looking at the LCD display of the remote itself?
I did use the pull-down menu and they were not there. However, last night Logitech did add the "5CH/7CH" and "DolbyPLIICinema" commands but none of the other commands on your list. I since went through the list and sent in a request to transfer an additional 12 commands. Hopefully, they will be added tonight.


BTW, I copied all of the commands for the 3808CI on the pull-down list provided by Logitech and compared them to your list. I added commands on the pull-down that were not on your list just to have a complete record for any future use I may have. I'm attaching this file FYI just to see what Logitech has now provided for the 3808CI.


Thanks again for your continuing service to this forum (and my education)!

 

DenonCommandList.zip 22.947265625k . file


----------



## munciefan

I need quick help. I am guessing there is something I am missing, but my xbox 360 music sounds terrible, compared to a direct feed from the same music server.


Is there something I am missing in terms of settings from the 360 for the 3808 compared to the direct connection?


----------



## SplinterPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4i2fly* /forum/post/17203374
> 
> 
> I am having the same issue with my AVR-3808 and I have read all the threads and posts pertaining to this issue on this forum and on the RN. I totally share your frustration...I have tried several on-demand music servers and so far these guys seem to be the best but their technology totally SUCKS. I signed up for the Rhapsody on the go and the service on the iPhone is as unreliable as it is on my receiver. I listen to pandora, last.fm all day long without a hitch but as soon as I try rhapsody on the iPhone I get interruption with the message Rhapsody could not connect to the server with try it again or cancel dialog box...although it takes several minutes before it craps out where as on the denon I have noticed some playlists take longer to crap out vs. others and that most definitely dependent on their file and music organizations. I have noticed when I have a playlist with rock band it craps out after two songs and then cuban-afro jazz platlist craps out 30 - 45 minutes into the playlist or fusion Jazz about the same time. So, this is definitely a problem with Rhapsody and seems not worth paying $15/month for a crappy music on-demand service, my two cents.
> 
> But thank you for highlighting this problem so I don't go crazy trying to figure a solution.
> 
> Cheers,



I have been having this server disconnect issue on my 4308 for quite some time. Anybody ever figure out a solution for it?


----------



## Perch33

Quote:

Originally Posted by Dan P.

I encountered a popping sound after I came out of the setup menu for "Master and Commander". I went into the menu to select the DTS-MA audio and as soon as I did that (or immediately afterwards) I got very noticeable popping sounds. It was not the "bomb" sound descibed elsewhere here that happens during the movie. Rather, it was a lot of quick popping, like walking on a piece of very loud bubble wrap. It was not dangerously loud (no where near as load as the cannon fire in the movie itself), but loud enough to be disturbing never-the-less. It only lasted maybe 2 or 3 seconds.


I re-loaded the disc from scratch (open drawer) and just pressed "play" without going into the setup menu audio options, and it did not occur. I also noticed that the vaious stuff (FBI page, studio logos) before the movie starts is DD, then, when the movie starts, it switches into DTS-MA. Perhaps manually selecting MA on the audio setup menu at some slice of time before or right around when it gets engaged on its own caused a glitch in the bitstream(?) I don't know. I'm not entirely sure I want to experiment and try to duplicate it.


I go into audio setup mostly out of habit. DTS is an option on those DVDs that carry it, with DD being the default, so I'm in the habit of going to the menu to select DTS for DVD. It's not necessary with BD since discs with MA will use that as a default (at least the Fox titles). So, I probably don't need to go in there and will likely never encounter this again (I hope).


I'm bitstreaming from a Denon 3800 to a Denon 3808. My firmware is one release short of the very latest for each of these components. I've watched many MA titles with no issue, and selected the MA track manually many times before. I don't think there is anything wrong with this title in particular. It plays great all the way through (a reference MA demo disc for sure). End QUOTE

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I noticed the same thing with my Denon 3808 last week with Master and Commander. Has anybody else had this with a Denon product? I believe I have the most recent updates on the 3808.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SplinterPDC* /forum/post/17523119
> 
> 
> I have been having this server disconnect issue on my 4308 for quite some time. Anybody ever figure out a solution for it?



Sad to report that nothing has improved with 'server disconnect' errors using Rhapsody on my 3808. I've noticed some playlists or albums will go longer before disconnect but the frequency is still unacceptable. Channels are out of the question. Must have something to do with albums being one song after another and channels being mostly random selections. I don't know. I've exhausted all efforts with RN and I'm still waiting confirmation the 3808 is a authorized device to work with Rhap. They can't even confirm that!! I started this attempt to fix a year ago. I got about four months of free credits from RN staff and never heard from them other than 'we're working on it'. All the firmware updates that refer to Rhapsody networking fixes have not changed one thing on my box. The best I could state is the last six to eight months albums and playlists have played slightly better. I attribue this to loss of subscribers and less load on the servers. It's been talked about on trade websites that RN is loosing subs quickly. That's what I know from my end. Wish it were different.


----------



## Woodzzter

I am having issues getting my AVR3808 to access music files over my network.


I had it working brielfy a while ago when I first tested it however now I am not sure what is going on. I have a Netgear ReadyNAS on my network which the AVR3808 seems to recognise. Previously when I had tested it out I had accidentally set a couple of favourites which I am currently able to play. However I cannot now play or select anything else.


When I select Net/USB on the remote, The screen (TV screen ) displays the following options:


Recently Played

Favorites

Internet Radio

READYNAS (This is my NAS device)

MEDIAPC (This is my computer)


Pressing up and down arrose on the remote does nothing. So I am unable to select the MEDIA NAS device.


If I press the Channel /- buttons then the favorites that I had managed to set ages ago start playing (which means that the AVR3808CI can obviously see my NAS device ok)


EDIT: Before submitting this post I played around with it somemore (for about 15 -20 minutes pressing the Net/USB button several times, trying to select something and turning the unit on and off a couple of times before playing around with the NET/USB button a few more times and I have somehow managed to fluke getting it to play something. HOwever during all this the TV monitor does not refelect the current menu that is being showing on the AVR3808 display. For example, it is right now playing a song and both AVR3808 display and the TV Monitor are showing the song name that is playing. If I press the Left arrow on the remote the AVR3808 display shows the album name and allows me to select a different album however the TV monitor still sits at the song being played display.


This happens using either of the 2 remotes that came with the unit so the problem does not appear to be related to the remote control.


I am also pretty sure that if I turn the AVR3808 off for a bit and then back on I will be back to where I was at the start of this post not being able to play anything from my NAS device.


AARRGGHHH!!


Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## Woodzzter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *munciefan* /forum/post/17519425
> 
> 
> I need quick help. I am guessing there is something I am missing, but my xbox 360 music sounds terrible, compared to a direct feed from the same music server.
> 
> 
> Is there something I am missing in terms of settings from the 360 for the 3808 compared to the direct connection?



Is the music stored on the XBox360 or on some other device and you are just accessing it through the XBox 360. Probably doesnt make a difference. I have My XBox 360 accessing music from a NAS device and then playing it through the AVR3808 via a HDMI cable and it all sounds ok - although I am yet to do a direct comparison between the PS3, XBox 360 and AVR3808 accessing the same NAS source directly. (as per my above post - I am still trying to make this work!!)


----------



## whitecamaross

hi folks, i just recently picked up a used 3808... i have read the manual to the fullest, but i simply cant figure out how to listen to music using a usb flashdrive... i have the music loaded and i choose the source and the usb assigned is the front one. i see the receiver playing the file on its display, but there is no music coming out of the speakers? i tried using my bluray and yes the speakers are connected so i have checked just about everything... any thoughts?


----------



## SplinterPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17525099
> 
> 
> Sad to report that nothing has improved with 'server disconnect' errors using Rhapsody on my 3808. I've noticed some playlists or albums will go longer before disconnect but the frequency is still unacceptable. Channels are out of the question. Must have something to do with albums being one song after another and channels being mostly random selections. I don't know. I've exhausted all efforts with RN and I'm still waiting confirmation the 3808 is a authorized device to work with Rhap. They can't even confirm that!! I started this attempt to fix a year ago. I got about four months of free credits from RN staff and never heard from them other than 'we're working on it'. All the firmware updates that refer to Rhapsody networking fixes have not changed one thing on my box. The best I could state is the last six to eight months albums and playlists have played slightly better. I attribue this to loss of subscribers and less load on the servers. It's been talked about on trade websites that RN is loosing subs quickly. That's what I know from my end. Wish it were different.



Thanks.


----------



## davelr

A couple of days ago I had to rearrange my components in our cabinet. During this process unfortunately, one of the contact foils in the HDMI out connector lifted and folded up at the back end of the connector.










I pulled the case cover to see if perhaps the HDMI connectors are modular and guess what, they're not.










Checking around it looks like replacing this board would be a $400-$500 gig at a repair shop, new parts prices run from around $390 to $600 (list probably).










I did find a parts shop in CA that's listing used boards for $150 which just might be reasonable if they'd work.


My question for you guys is: Does anyone have any idea if changing this board would screw up registration information at Denon (ie. stuff related to registration, purchase history for things like feature upgrade, etc.)? Since this board carries the ethernet connection, it's not clear if it also carries things like the serial number, etc. If anyone has a clue about this, I'd appreciate what you know.


Obviously, be reeaaallll careful plugging your HDMI cables back in. Sigh. In the interim I've got cables on order to bypass the HDMI stage until I can decide on whether or not to try to repair this. Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17538903
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago I had to rearrange my components in our cabinet. During this process unfortunately, one of the contact foils in the HDMI out connector lifted and folded up at the back end of the connector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled the case cover to see if perhaps the HDMI connectors are modular and guess what, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking around it looks like replacing this board would be a $400-$500 gig at a repair shop, new parts prices run from around $390 to $600 (list probably).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a parts shop in CA that's listing used boards for $150 which just might be reasonable if they'd work.
> 
> 
> My question for you guys is: Does anyone have any idea if changing this board would screw up registration information at Denon (ie. stuff related to registration, purchase history for things like feature upgrade, etc.)? Since this board carries the ethernet connection, it's not clear if it also carries things like the serial number, etc. If anyone has a clue about this, I'd appreciate what you know.
> 
> 
> Obviously, be reeaaallll careful plugging your HDMI cables back in. Sigh. In the interim I've got cables on order to bypass the HDMI stage until I can decide on whether or not to try to repair this. Thanks.



Yikes










Registration the unit via Denon owner club http://usa.denon.com/Ownersclub.asp is not tied to firmware updates. In other words it doesn't matter if you register with the Denon's owners club or not, you will still receive firmware updates.


I don't know if the firmware chip is on 'this board'. I used to have a service manual but can't find it at the moment.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17539030
> 
> 
> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Captavs, thanks for the response. I guess what I'm concerned about is where the authentication information (SN, anything that correlates with the feature pack purchase id number, etc.) is stored and if on this board whether there's a way to reset it with Denon. I know that the AV authenticates with Denon's FW server during that process and I assume that it has to use the SN for that at least.


If it turns out that you can locate your service manual, I'd be highly interested in what it has to say about this board replacement.


Thanks again


----------



## iramack

Personally I would not "dick around" with this unit. Just take it to a Denon repair center, tell them that you simply unplugged the HDMI cable, and when you replaced it, it was not functioning normally...........see what they say. Can't hurt. But I would not try a "home fix" on this great piece of gear. Never know where you will be down the road.


Just my 2 cents.


Steve


----------



## cfraser

^ Yes, when you replace your "HDMI board" you will have a new MAC address. And registration etc. is tied to this. Besides that the firmware is stored on that board.







I do not know what this means if you have "paid for" FW on your broken board, but it's not on your new board...I can see Denon being a bit finicky about this. No doubt they'd make things right if *they* repaired the 3808.


FWIW, when Denon replaces the HDMI board, they put a new MAC sticker on the back of the panel. And also on the (if original) shipping box, very thorough.


Edit: If it was my (out of warranty) 3808 that had a broken HDMI connector, I'd buy a new connector from digi-key and try to replace it myself. But that's me. Can't make it any worse than having to replace the board at my cost...


What broke on my "HDMI board" was the Ethernet/USB. So you never know what you'll get if getting a used board (not from Denon).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17539451
> 
> 
> Captavs, thanks for the response. I guess what I'm concerned about is where the authentication information (SN, anything that correlates with the feature pack purchase id number, etc.) is stored and if on this board whether there's a way to reset it with Denon. I know that the AV authenticates with Denon's FW server during that process and I assume that it has to use the SN for that at least.
> 
> 
> If it turns out that you can locate your service manual, I'd be highly interested in what it has to say about this board replacement.
> 
> 
> Thanks again



If the firmware chip is on 'this board' cfraser (I gather cfraser knows from experience having the board replaced) has said then you might need to purchase the FPU upgrade again.


After it's all said and done your probably better off as iramack said to just have Denon do the repair under warranty due to a faulting connector







If out of warranty then maybe pursue a third party board replacement and see about working out with Denon to switch the FPU registration. Again, the standard firmware update without FPU does not require registration of any kind.


----------



## cfraser

^ Yes, I just meant that the unique identification of each 3808 (as far as Denon is concerned from over the net) is stored on the same board as the HDMI chips/connectors. So you can expect replacing this board has some "intricacies".


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/17539691
> 
> 
> ^ Yes, I just meant that the unique identification of each 3808 is stored on the same board as the HDMI chips/connectors. So you can expect replacing this board has some "intricacies".



Who knows davelr could get a board replacement from a third party that already has the FPU







In that case based on your findings the firmware being on 'this board' I would expect FPU/firmware updates to work. However the FPU registration should still be straightened out with Denon.


----------



## cfraser

^ I was hoping they'd do that "by accident"







when they replaced my board. No such luck, way too thorough LOL. My purchase was before they included the Audyssey dynamic stuff.


But I did ask nicely later...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/17539733
> 
> 
> ^ i was hoping they'd do that "by accident"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when they replaced my board. No such luck, way too thorough lol. My purchase was before they included the audyssey dynamic stuff.
> 
> 
> But i did ask nicely later...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/17539691
> 
> 
> ^ Yes, I just meant that the unique identification of each 3808 (as far as Denon is concerned from over the net) is stored on the same board as the HDMI chips/connectors. So you can expect replacing this board has some "intricacies".



Speaking of those 'intricacies' http://www.radiodenon.com does require registration using the MAC address of the AVR. If this MAC address already registered this could be issue if radiodenon Internet radio desired.


----------



## cfraser

^ Good point. I did have to re-register/re-do my radiodenon stuff. I don't think we can de-register a MAC, so you "are" whoever the MAC says you are, so if the MAC on your used/replacement board says you're somebody else... What about for Rhapsody (I don't use it)? Or anything else you (or the previous owner) may have signed up for that identifies a unique device over the net? I didn't run into this as I got the new replacement from Denon and hadn't signed up for anything except (free) radiodenon.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/17539963
> 
> 
> ^ Good point. I did have to re-register/re-do my radiodenon stuff. I don't think we can de-register a MAC, so you "are" whoever the MAC says you are, so if the MAC on your used/replacement board says you're somebody else... What about for Rhapsody (I don't use it)? Or anything else you (or the previous owner) may have signed up for that identifies a unique device over the net? I didn't run into this as I got the new replacement from Denon and hadn't signed up for anything except (free) radiodenon.



Subscribed Rhapsody only cares about the login and password assigned to the account and entered into the Denon. Come to think of it radiodenon probably doesn't care since the MAC is unique







In other words a MAC address entered via radiodenon with a new registration would likely work fine.


----------



## cfraser

Yeah, I didn't have any problems with my petty stuff anyway. Except of my own making: the "intricacy" I was really thinking of was I had entered my HT gear MAC addresses into my main router for security reasons. And had forgotten about that when I got the new HDMI board...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/17540148
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't have any problems with my petty stuff anyway. Except of my own making: the "intricacy" I was really thinking of was I had entered my HT gear MAC addresses into my main router for security reasons. And had forgotten about that when I got the new HDMI board...



Yup, setting up a replacement AVR










And after wading through all of this davelr may just buy a new receiver


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17540289
> 
> 
> Yup, setting up a replacement AVR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after wading through all of this davelr may just buy a new receiver



Geez guys, didn't mean to start anything here. However I do appreciate the discussion.


Haven't really decided what I'm going to do yet. I've done an initial check with a local authorized repair facility. Unfortunately they charge a diagnostic fee to give you an estimate (can be applied to repair), but if they came back and said $500, I wouldn't fix it. I don't need to give them $100 just to tell me that I've got a broken foil on the connector.


I'll probably call Denon this week and see how much information I can get out of them. Maybe not much, but worth a try. I think I should at least be able to get an estimate on repair, but I'll see if I can get any info on some of the "intricacies" topics.


I guess I'd be a little surprised if Denon uses that MAC address for much authentication since it can fairly easily be spoofed (at least on computers), but whatever they use there's at least something that id's the unit on FW updates.


Anyway, when I got the 3808 I really fell victim to the glitz factor and just had to have all that keen stuff. In reality though, I've never used the internal scaling on the HDMI and even had to insert a Monoprice splitter between the Denon and my XBR4 to "fix" the handshake issues.


So right now it looks like my best option is to leave it. Everything else on the unit works perfectly, well, whatever... Even if I felt like paying Denon $500 or so to fix it, there's no real assurance that all the authentication stuff would work without further issues and then there's the time where it would be gone, etc. etc. I don't change out this kind of stuff frequently (hell, I had my Heathkit AR-1500 for 30 yrs.), so resale isn't an issue for me.


I've already got the cables on order from Monoprice to bypass the HDMI out. I can run all the 1080i and less sources through component (already have tried this and after calibrating the input on the XBR4 it's pretty close to indistinguishable from HDMI) and my new Blue Ray player and anything else that can do 1080p can be direct HDMI to the Sony. I use a Harmony for control so all of this can be made convenient.


So that just leaves two issues. 1) Multiple cables to route, but this isn't much of an issue in my setup as they're pretty easy to run in the wall to the TV. 2) The psychological pain of "my baby's not perfect", but like the first scratch on a new car I can probably adjust. I'll lose on screen volume display on direct connect sources, but even my wife has said "so what".


If I can find out anything of interest from Denon, I'll post it.


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17543247
> 
> 
> Geez guys, didn't mean to start anything here. However I do appreciate the discussion.
> 
> 
> Haven't really decided what I'm going to do yet. I've done an initial check with a local authorized repair facility. Unfortunately they charge a diagnostic fee to give you an estimate (can be applied to repair), but if they came back and said $500, I wouldn't fix it. I don't need to give them $100 just to tell me that I've got a broken foil on the connector.
> 
> 
> I'll probably call Denon this week and see how much information I can get out of them. Maybe not much, but worth a try. I think I should at least be able to get an estimate on repair, but I'll see if I can get any info on some of the "intricacies" topics.
> 
> 
> I guess I'd be a little surprised if Denon uses that MAC address for much authentication since it can fairly easily be spoofed (at least on computers), but whatever they use there's at least something that id's the unit on FW updates.
> 
> 
> Anyway, when I got the 3808 I really fell victim to the glitz factor and just had to have all that keen stuff. In reality though, I've never used the internal scaling on the HDMI and even had to insert a Monoprice splitter between the Denon and my XBR4 to "fix" the handshake issues.
> 
> 
> So right now it looks like my best option is to leave it. Everything else on the unit works perfectly, well, whatever... Even if I felt like paying Denon $500 or so to fix it, there's no real assurance that all the authentication stuff would work without further issues and then there's the time where it would be gone, etc. etc. I don't change out this kind of stuff frequently (hell, I had my Heathkit AR-1500 for 30 yrs.), so resale isn't an issue for me.
> 
> 
> I've already got the cables on order from Monoprice to bypass the HDMI out. I can run all the 1080i and less sources through component (already have tried this and after calibrating the input on the XBR4 it's pretty close to indistinguishable from HDMI) and my new Blue Ray player and anything else that can co 1080p can be direct HDMI to the Sony. I use a Harmony for control so all of this can be made convenient.
> 
> 
> So that just leaves two issues. 1) Multiple cables to route, but this isn't much of an issue in my setup as they're pretty easy to run in the wall to the TV. 2) The psychological pain of "my baby's not perfect", but like the first scratch on a new car I can probably adjust. I'll lose on screen volume display on direct connect sources, but even my wife has said "so what".
> 
> 
> If I can find out anything of interest from Denon, I'll post it.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yea, a $500 repair is more then half the cost a refurbished 3808 that comes with 1 year warranty:

http://www.dakmart.com/product_info....r1koa3aqedtt26 


Good Luck!


----------



## k3fallout

I'm having a minor problem. Awhile back, I installed a MFW subwoofer from av123. I also have the Onix Rocket speakers from the same site. The sound was good, but recently, it seems that the volume of the speakers are incredibly low. I've tried various settings. I have disabled DRC and played Iron Man with LFE+Main with Large speakers for the front left/right, center, and rear left/right. While playing the movie with TrueHD under Large speakers with LFE+Main, the bass was amazing but it seemed to overpower the actual volume of the sound. Additionally, there was popping from the sub periodically when the gain was set at about 2 'o clock.


I then went to LFE+Main with small speakers at 12 'o clock and 2 'o clock gain. There was no popping, but the sub didn't have that same punch as compared to LFE+Main with Large speakers. The only external variable I could think of is the cheater plug I'm using because of the horrible humming from the subwoofer during installation. While watching Iron Man, the volume was at -19dB, which I assume would start shaking the house but it seems..quiet. I thought that maybe the speakers were broken in or that my ears began to adapt to the sound level which made me perceive it as normal. I'm at a loss as to what to do. I checked the connections, and everything is on tight. 100% of my cables are from monoprice so I wouldn't think they are the culprit.


The only thing I can point my finger on are wrong and/or conflicting settings from my noviceness, faulty wires(doubtful), or that cheater plug. If you need any information of additional settings I have on now let me know. My 3808ci does not have that firmware upgrade with dynamic eq and volume. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/17548276
> 
> 
> I'm having a minor problem. Awhile back, I installed a MFW subwoofer from av123. I also have the Onix Rocket speakers from the same site. The sound was good, but recently, it seems that the volume of the speakers are incredibly low. I've tried various settings. I have disabled DRC and played Iron Man with LFE+Main with Large speakers for the front left/right, center, and rear left/right. While playing the movie with TrueHD under Large speakers with LFE+Main, the bass was amazing but it seemed to overpower the actual volume of the sound. Additionally, there was popping from the sub periodically when the gain was set at about 2 'o clock.
> 
> 
> I then went to LFE+Main with small speakers at 12 'o clock and 2 'o clock gain. There was no popping, but the sub didn't have that same punch as compared to LFE+Main with Large speakers. The only external variable I could think of is the cheater plug I'm using because of the horrible humming from the subwoofer during installation. *While watching Iron Man, the volume was at -19dB, which I assume would start shaking the house but it seems..quiet.* I thought that maybe the speakers were broken in or that my ears began to adapt to the sound level which made me perceive it as normal. I'm at a loss as to what to do. I checked the connections, and everything is on tight. 100% of my cables are from monoprice so I wouldn't think they are the culprit.
> 
> 
> The only thing I can point my finger on are wrong and/or conflicting settings from my noviceness, faulty wires(doubtful), or that cheater plug. If you need any information of additional settings I have on now let me know. My 3808ci does not have that firmware upgrade with dynamic eq and volume. PLEASE HELP!



Can't answer any of the technical problems, but I watch movies at volume settings anywhere from -15 to "0".....depends on the movie & who is watching with me. Volume of -19 really is not loud (my .02).


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SplinterPDC* /forum/post/17523119
> 
> 
> I have been having this server disconnect issue on my 4308 for quite some time. Anybody ever figure out a solution for it?



I just got a 'first of it's kind' email from Real Network that stated,

" Rhapsody will be offline for a short period of time beginning Tuesday, November 17 at 11:01PM PT, as we make upgrades to improve stability, search functionality and device management capabilities.


We expect to have an improved Rhapsody up and running in time for your morning coffee. "


Maybe this will reduce these 'server disconnected' error msgs. I'll report later.

I still would think a email confirming the 3808 is a authorized device to use Rhapsody would be nice (essential).


----------



## batpig

k3fallout - are you sure your subwoofer is working? The AV123 MFW subs are notorious for having bad amplifiers.


try running the manual test tones (manual setup > speaker setup > channel level) and see if all speakers are still outputting loud volumes. the speakers should all sound reasonably similar with the pink noise tones and the subwoofer should rumble good...


----------



## SplinterPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17550363
> 
> 
> I just got a 'first of it's kind' email from Real Network that stated,
> 
> " Rhapsody will be offline for a short period of time beginning Tuesday, November 17 at 11:01PM PT, as we make upgrades to improve stability, search functionality and device management capabilities.
> 
> 
> We expect to have an improved Rhapsody up and running in time for your morning coffee. "
> 
> 
> Maybe this will reduce these 'server disconnected' error msgs. I'll report later.
> 
> I still would think a email confirming the 3808 is a authorized device to use Rhapsody would be nice (essential).



Wicked cool,

I will let you know if it makes anything better.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/17548904
> 
> 
> Can't answer any of the technical problems, but I watch movies at volume settings anywhere from -15 to "0".....depends on the movie & who is watching with me. Volume of -19 really is not loud (my .02).



lol, it may not be LOUD!...but it's definitely not quiet. At least on my setup it isn't.


----------



## k3fallout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17550723
> 
> 
> k3fallout - are you sure your subwoofer is working? The AV123 MFW subs are notorious for having bad amplifiers.
> 
> 
> try running the manual test tones (manual setup > speaker setup > channel level) and see if all speakers are still outputting loud volumes. the speakers should all sound reasonably similar with the pink noise tones and the subwoofer should rumble good...



The last time I recalibrated the speakers (thinking I had to do so to incorporate the new sub), It seemed to work. I'll try testing them again soon. When I tried out Iron Man yesterday, they seemed to respond fine with the exception of the popping.



To also add, I bought the sub after the bad batches where they supposedly fixed it. I'm sharing my problem on their forum as well. And currently, I don't know what firmware version my 3808ci has, but I do know that I don't have the dynamic EQ/volume package.


----------



## Daddy-Yankee

Hello, I am new to the forums and recently got my first receiver as a b-day gift. Finally nice to be able to play the PS3 and watch blu-ray movies using this receiver. Overall I am very impressed with this receiver and what it has to offer.


How ever, I am experiencing an issue and have been trying to find a solution.

Has anyone ever had this message pop up?


"*An incompatible audio signal has been received. Check the output audio device settings.*"


Now I have set both the PS3 and Blu-Ray player to bit stream. Not sure what else is the problem. The message will appear for about 5 seconds and go away. This will happen when I turn my PS3 on, change games and the start of playing Blu-Ray movies on my pioneer blu-ray player.


Would anyone be able to help me out here?

Any assistance is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daddy-Yankee* /forum/post/17553966
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to the forums and recently got my first receiver as a b-day gift. Finally nice to be able to play the PS3 and watch blu-ray movies using this receiver. Overall I am very impressed with this receiver and what it has to offer.
> 
> 
> How ever, I am experiencing an issue and have been trying to find a solution.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this message pop up?
> 
> 
> "*An incompatible audio signal has been received. Check the output audio device settings.*"
> 
> 
> Now I have set both the PS3 and Blu-Ray player to bit stream. Not sure what else is the problem. The message will appear for about 5 seconds and go away. This will happen when I turn my PS3 on, change games and the start of playing Blu-Ray movies on my pioneer blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me out here?
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome Daddy-Yankee, I have never heard of this being a problem with Denon or PS3. I would think it have something to do with your Tv or monitor that is being connected to. Try to disable the Tv volume or lower it to zero or try muting it and see if that helps. What type of Tv or monitor are you connected to?


----------



## iramack

perhaps in the setup menu for your inputs make sure that they are on AUTO for the sound decoding. This is most likely the cause.


S


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daddy-Yankee* /forum/post/17553966
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to the forums and recently got my first receiver as a b-day gift. Finally nice to be able to play the PS3 and watch blu-ray movies using this receiver. Overall I am very impressed with this receiver and what it has to offer.
> 
> 
> How ever, I am experiencing an issue and have been trying to find a solution.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this message pop up?
> 
> 
> "*An incompatible audio signal has been received. Check the output audio device settings.*"
> 
> 
> Now I have set both the PS3 and Blu-Ray player to bit stream. Not sure what else is the problem. The message will appear for about 5 seconds and go away. This will happen when I turn my PS3 on, change games and the start of playing Blu-Ray movies on my pioneer blu-ray player.
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to help me out here?
> 
> Any assistance is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



It sounds like you have your Denon set to pass through the digital signal to your tv. You need to go into your audio setup in the Denon and change it from tv to amp. I think the AVR is passing on the digital bitstream which is undecoded audio to the tv. The tv can't handle or decode this type of signal so it is displaying this message. Good luck!


----------



## rotohead

After the email alert I posted above my Rhapsody feed so far this a.m. is significantly improved. Streaming the 'Channels' has only resulted in one 'server disconnected' error msg so far after three hours of streaming. I will be soo happy if this continues after a year of pursuing this problem with RN. I'll listen to other streams when I get home tonite and report. Wow, I can't believe it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woodzzter* /forum/post/17526450
> 
> 
> I am having issues getting my AVR3808 to access music files over my network.
> 
> 
> I had it working brielfy a while ago when I first tested it however now I am not sure what is going on. I have a Netgear ReadyNAS on my network which the AVR3808 seems to recognise. Previously when I had tested it out I had accidentally set a couple of favourites which I am currently able to play. However I cannot now play or select anything else.
> 
> 
> When I select Net/USB on the remote, The screen (TV screen ) displays the following options:
> 
> 
> Recently Played
> 
> Favorites
> 
> Internet Radio
> 
> READYNAS (This is my NAS device)
> 
> MEDIAPC (This is my computer)
> 
> 
> Pressing up and down arrose on the remote does nothing. So I am unable to select the MEDIA NAS device.
> 
> 
> If I press the Channel /- buttons then the favorites that I had managed to set ages ago start playing (which means that the AVR3808CI can obviously see my NAS device ok)
> 
> 
> EDIT: Before submitting this post I played around with it somemore (for about 15 -20 minutes pressing the Net/USB button several times, trying to select something and turning the unit on and off a couple of times before playing around with the NET/USB button a few more times and I have somehow managed to fluke getting it to play something. HOwever during all this the TV monitor does not refelect the current menu that is being showing on the AVR3808 display. For example, it is right now playing a song and both AVR3808 display and the TV Monitor are showing the song name that is playing. If I press the Left arrow on the remote the AVR3808 display shows the album name and allows me to select a different album however the TV monitor still sits at the song being played display.
> 
> 
> This happens using either of the 2 remotes that came with the unit so the problem does not appear to be related to the remote control.
> 
> 
> I am also pretty sure that if I turn the AVR3808 off for a bit and then back on I will be back to where I was at the start of this post not being able to play anything from my NAS device.
> 
> 
> AARRGGHHH!!
> 
> 
> Any ideas from anyone?



Try a reset.

Also try accessing with the GUI and/or Command3808


----------



## JKR1963

I checked for new firmware this morning and there was and I downloaded it ......a 2 min update..not sure what it does yet.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17557990
> 
> 
> After the email alert I posted above my Rhapsody feed so far this a.m. is significantly improved. Streaming the 'Channels' has only resulted in one 'server disconnected' error msg so far after three hours of streaming. I will be soo happy if this continues after a year of pursuing this problem with RN. I'll listen to other streams when I get home tonite and report. Wow, I can't believe it.



Well, now I'm really mad. Other than that initial three hour period after the RN upgrade on the 17th, it's back to the same old disconnects...and maybe even worse than before. Channels and anything in the Guide (staff picks, new releases, etc) are unuseable. Selecting a channel, it will disconnect three or four times initially, then maybe play one song before a 'server disconnected'. Additionally I'm seeing another error msg occasionally. Now I get a 'file format error' after a song plays. Almost all this requires a hard reset to get it working (?) again. Playlists and albums disconnect about every third selection. Just did the latest firmware from Denon too. This has been a long road and don't know if it's worth it anymore. There's something else going on here and I have no idea what it could be. Thought I'd let other Rhap users know. I just had Charter up here for other reasons and had them double check my internet connection and it tested out at 20+megs. A great speed from them and nothing they saw that was bad.


----------



## k3fallout

Some updates about my problem. So after much stress and frustration, and reading batpig's guide and the Audyssey guide, I'm confused as hell. I further played around with the settings and did what was recommended like having LFE only, setting the speakers to small, and changing the crossover frequency to 120hz (which I'm not even sure if I did right because there was something about LPF and all these other things..). My main problem I'm trying to fix is what I believe is overdriving the sub. I think overdriving the sub may be why I'm getting the popping and distortion. Though, the MFW is known to have/had bad amps, though I don't know if that's a cause or not. However, I'm now at a lost as to what to do and I'm just severely confused.


I tried recalibrating using auto setup. The three knobs on my av123 MFW sub has: phase, crossover, and gain. I set the gain at about 12 'o clock, crossover to maximum, and phase to minimum because as far as I know, this was what seemed to be recommended but I could be wrong(for the gain, especially). It's been information overload for me and my eyes are just crossing now!


So today, I just updated the firmware on the denon, but I did not purchase the dynamic volume/eq features. At this point, I'm afraid of causing any more damage to my subwoofer( if i am) so.. I'd rather have it if someone can help me. Does it matter where the gain is during auto setup? Because I realized that my trim level for it was -12db, so I wonder if that's where the problem starts. At this point, I don't know if the subwoofer is just faulty or it's my errors with the receiver.


----------



## QZ1

I had some instructions from a while ago, but they didn't work using PC w/o a router.


I used a CAT 5e Crossover cable, both connectors lit up, and the PC recognized the AVR as a device in the network settings, but the browser couldn't connect to it.


In this instance, the only network device is my AVR. Something in the AVR, PC Networking properties, and/or Zone Alarm Free settings is apparently configured incorrectly. How do I do this?


I previously successfully used a CAT 5e cable connected directly to my modem to update the firmware, when I bought the AVR 1.25 yrs. ago. (That cable, apparently, doesn't work connected to a PC.)


----------



## iramack

K3:


Try setting the sub gain at 9 o'clock, and re-calibrate. Minus 12 db is the maximum cut in volume that the Denon can do, but that still may be too loud. I have my Martin Logan Abyss at number 3 on the gain and the Denon calibrates it at plus 1 db. Number 3 is like 8 o'clock or so. Subwoofer sensitivity is all over the map, so you really must keep adjusting.


S


----------



## Perch33

I have a Sirius subscription for my vehicle and was wondering if I purchased the Internet Radio add-on from Sirius, if I could stream the signal to the Denon 3808. I have the Denon ultimate package download that includes Sirius feature. Would I need to purchase a separate "home kit"? Has anybody been successful with this type of setup?


----------



## k3fallout




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17575050
> 
> 
> K3:
> 
> 
> Try setting the sub gain at 9 o'clock, and re-calibrate. Minus 12 db is the maximum cut in volume that the Denon can do, but that still may be too loud. I have my Martin Logan Abyss at number 3 on the gain and the Denon calibrates it at plus 1 db. Number 3 is like 8 o'clock or so. Subwoofer sensitivity is all over the map, so you really must keep adjusting.
> 
> 
> S



Thanks for the suggestion. Yesterday I couldn't wait and I feel a bit more clear about what I'm doing(so, that post was mostly a rant). I pushed the gain back about 10 'o clock and recalibrated. The channel level given by the calibration was -2dB, so I was happy. I used the preview of Transformers on the Star Trek blu ray to check for bass level and popping. Luckily, there was no popping so I was extremely happy. However, due to preference, I still want more punch from the bass(or I want to feel it a bit more.). Or atleast, I really think my subwoofer is capable of doing more. Does changing the subwoofer level in EXT. IN actually do anything? I have a feeling it will only have an effect based on how the sub is hooked, and all I did was hook up the sub with a coaxial cable to the SW input on the receiver. According to batpig, it only applies to multichannel analog inputs.. which I'm not sure if I have.


Additionally, I partially understand about the whole LFE crossover thing. I didn't know I was supposed to set it to advanced to see it and to set it specifically for each speaker. Initially I set it to 80hz, but I changed it to advanced then changed it to : Front L/R: 80hz, center: 60hz, rear L/R: 80hz, and LFE: 120hz.


Also, I've been playing around with the channel level to get any more bass, so I set it to 0dB. However, from 0 to maybe -1dB I still get the popping. So right now, it's at -1.5dB.


Overall, I'm pretty sure no one is really answering me because no one can fathom how much of an idiot I am with this. Or perhaps, I'm just biting off more than I can chew and should just leave everything to Audyssey.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/17575986
> 
> 
> I have a Sirius subscription for my vehicle and was wondering if I purchased the Internet Radio add-on from Sirius, if I could stream the signal to the Denon 3808. I have the Denon ultimate package download that includes Sirius feature. Would I need to purchase a separate "home kit"? Has anybody been successful with this type of setup?


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post16809715


----------



## BiGBryant

I have a Samsung LNT-4665F and i have tried all the codes in the manual, and online at denon.com Im not sure what i am doing wrong, (I Hope this is the where i post this)


----------



## blairy

Coming up for nearly two years of owning this brilliant piece of kit and somewhat loinger than that trawling this thread for info/hints and tips...


Streaming music from my PC has always been a little hit and miss for me. Sometimes it works and sometimes it just doesn't want to know me. When it works it's great, but the one feature I'd really love is streaming my music from PC and having the Denon play tracks randomly from all over my music collection.


This can be done via USB but the Denon won't do it via ethernet. Lots of posts to this effect...


Recently I placed all my songs (thousands of them) in one folder called 0000RANDOM which lives at the top of music folder. Steraming to teh PS3 this folder can be played in random order (much like an iPod).


Well earlier this afternoon (it's now about 2:45 on the easetern seaboard of Oz and where I am about 42 degrees celsius). The PS3 doing a firmware update so I thought I'd quickly stream a couple of songs whilst waiting...well there was random folder, so I picked one out of there...went to menu and it let me select random and it actually works.


Happy camper I must say.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/17578659
> 
> 
> Also, I've been playing around with the channel level to get any more bass, so I set it to 0dB. However, from 0 to maybe -1dB I still get the popping. So right now, it's at -1.5dB.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty sure no one is really answering me because no one can fathom how much of an idiot I am with this. Or perhaps, I'm just biting off more than I can chew and should just leave everything to Audyssey.



"Popping" would be a sign that you're overdriving your SW ... I don't know what else you expect us to tell you, you've already answered your own questions.


----------



## sbaqar

Lately whenever I try to watch any cable channel the picture comes and goes every few seconds - the TV screen turns black for few seconds and the after few seconds the picture comes back on again. This contionously repeats regardless of what channel I'm watching.


Both my HDTV and HD cable box are coonected to Denon receiver via HDMI. The one end of HMDI is connected to HDMI 1 of my HDTV and the other end is connected to the "out monitor" in the Denon receiver. My HD cable box is also connected via HDMI - one end of the HDMI cable goes to the back of the cable box and the other end into the TV/Cable HDMI in the receiver.


I don't have any problems when I watch DVD on my Blu-ray DVD player or play games on XBOX 360. Both these units are also connected to Denon receiver via HDMI cable.


As a test I have hooked my HD cable box directly to my HDTV and I didn't encounter any problem. Thus I'm assuming the problem is within the receiver. I have also tried using different HDMI inputs on the receiver but every HDMI input results in the same problem - the picture comes and goes every few seconds.


I had the above settings since I bought the Denon receiver in August 2008. The above described issue occured couple of months ago.


Please help.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17579732
> 
> 
> Streaming music from my PC has always been a little hit and miss for me. Sometimes it works and sometimes it just doesn't want to know me. When it works it's great, but the one feature I'd really love is streaming my music from PC and having the Denon play tracks randomly from all over my music collection.
> 
> 
> This can be done via USB but the Denon won't do it via ethernet. Lots of posts to this effect...



Er, Blairy, perhaps you missed the post where I found the fix to let the Denon successfully play tracks streamed from a PC. The trick is to add a rule to your router's firewall to prevent the Denon from accessing the Rhapsody servers. See this blog post for more info . As I note in an update to the blog post, Denon released a firmware update on Octber 15 2009, which may have been designed to address this problem.


These days, I'm happily using the "Play To" feature in the Windows 7 Windows Media Player to stream music stored on my Windows Home Server to my Denon . It's so much easier to use this than battle with the dreadful and slow GUI menu navigation on the Denon itself.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *k3fallout* /forum/post/17578659
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Yesterday I couldn't wait and I feel a bit more clear about what I'm doing(so, that post was mostly a rant). I pushed the gain back about 10 'o clock and recalibrated. The channel level given by the calibration was -2dB, so I was happy. I used the preview of Transformers on the Star Trek blu ray to check for bass level and popping. Luckily, there was no popping so I was extremely happy. However, due to preference, I still want more punch from the bass(or I want to feel it a bit more.). Or atleast, I really think my subwoofer is capable of doing more. Does changing the subwoofer level in EXT. IN actually do anything? I have a feeling it will only have an effect based on how the sub is hooked, and all I did was hook up the sub with a coaxial cable to the SW input on the receiver. According to batpig, it only applies to multichannel analog inputs.. which I'm not sure if I have.
> 
> 
> Additionally, I partially understand about the whole LFE crossover thing. I didn't know I was supposed to set it to advanced to see it and to set it specifically for each speaker. Initially I set it to 80hz, but I changed it to advanced then changed it to : Front L/R: 80hz, center: 60hz, rear L/R: 80hz, and LFE: 120hz.
> 
> 
> Also, I've been playing around with the channel level to get any more bass, so I set it to 0dB. However, from 0 to maybe -1dB I still get the popping. So right now, it's at -1.5dB.
> 
> 
> Overall, I'm pretty sure no one is really answering me because no one can fathom how much of an idiot I am with this. Or perhaps, I'm just biting off more than I can chew and should just leave everything to Audyssey.



First: LFE is Low Frequency Effects. It should be set to 120 and left alone. It is the EFFECTS channel only there is no reason for the AVR to even have an adjustment for it besides to confuse people. It has nothing to do with the re-direction of bass from your speakers to the sub. That setting is the speaker cross-over.


Second: if you are setting your sub channel above what the auto-setup is determining and the amount of bass you are getting from the sub is not what you prefer and your sub is distorting or clipping then it sounds like your sub can't handle your preference.


----------



## iramack

K3


The subwoofer level in EXT In is used when you are connected via the multichannel analog inputs to your bluray player and such. If you are using HDMI or Toslink, then that setting is not of any use. I dont remember your mentioning using the EXT.IN on your Denon. Are you? If so, then using your last Audyssey calibration is fine. However make sure that the EXT.IN subwoofer setting is at least + 10db (for your preferences, maybe +15)


Steve


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbaqar* /forum/post/17580468
> 
> 
> Lately whenever I try to watch any cable channel the picture comes and goes every few seconds - the TV screen turns black for few seconds and the after few seconds the picture comes back on again. This contionously repeats regardless of what channel I'm watching.
> 
> 
> Both my HDTV and HD cable box are coonected to Denon receiver via HDMI. The one end of HMDI is connected to HDMI 1 of my HDTV and the other end is connected to the "out monitor" in the Denon receiver. My HD cable box is also connected via HDMI - one end of the HDMI cable goes to the back of the cable box and the other end into the TV/Cable HDMI in the receiver.
> 
> 
> I don't have any problems when I watch DVD on my Blu-ray DVD player or play games on XBOX 360. Both these units are also connected to Denon receiver via HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> As a test I have hooked my HD cable box directly to my HDTV and I didn't encounter any problem. Thus I'm assuming the problem is within the receiver. I have also tried using different HDMI inputs on the receiver but every HDMI input results in the same problem - the picture comes and goes every few seconds.
> 
> 
> I had the above settings since I bought the Denon receiver in August 2008. The above described issue occured couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> Please help.




IMO, there is ZERO benefit to connecting the STB's via HDMI. Well, that's not true, you get to deal with just one cable with HDMI










Cables boxes just don't play nice with many many receivers. It's not just Denon. Lot of TVs have problems with AVRs as well. I had enough of it and switched to component/optical on the cable boxes. No more frustrating HDMI glitches.


----------



## sbaqar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17582547
> 
> 
> IMO, there is ZERO benefit to connecting the STB's via HDMI. Well, that's not true, you get to deal with just one cable with HDMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables boxes just don't play nice with many many receivers. It's not just Denon. Lot of TVs have problems with AVRs as well. I had enough of it and switched to component/optical on the cable boxes. No more frustrating HDMI glitches.



So, you don't think this is an AVR issue? I'll try connecting my cable box to the receiver via component/optical cables instead of HDMI cables. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17578961
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post16809715



This is re: SIRIUS


It turns out that the Pro kit does not come with a 232C cable. I ultimately determined that trying to use Sirius with this receiver is too much of a kludge; it was made for XM and you'd be much better off just getting a compatible XM tuner for it if you want satellite radio. There was no good way to connect a non-Pro kit, and the Pro kit only comes with an outdoor antenna, and I didn't feel like drilling through walls.


----------



## xandra




> Quote:
> "An incompatible audio signal has been received. Check the output audio device settings."





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17554689
> 
> 
> Welcome Daddy-Yankee, I have never heard of this being a problem with Denon or PS3. I would think it have something to do with your Tv or monitor that is being connected to. Try to disable the Tv volume or lower it to zero or try muting it and see if that helps. What type of Tv or monitor are you connected to?



I get this message with my Sharp LCD and an Onkyo (haven't tried the TV with the Denon) put I suspect it's a s Sharp created problem (found posts online from folks getting this with Sharp connected to their PC)


The only way I could correct was to disable audio (obviously not even an acceptable workaround)


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17584759
> 
> 
> This is re: SIRIUS
> 
> 
> It turns out that the Pro kit does not come with a 232C cable. I ultimately determined that trying to use Sirius with this receiver is too much of a kludge; it was made for XM and you'd be much better off just getting a compatible XM tuner for it if you want satellite radio. There was no good way to connect a non-Pro kit, and the Pro kit only comes with an outdoor antenna, and I didn't feel like drilling through walls.



Did you use the Sirius kit SCHDOC1P? Did you install the feature pack from Denon? According to the Sirius compatibity chart on Denons site there are two different versions of a compatible home kit, one has RS232, the other has a mini connector. I really didnt want to have to go this route, I was just hoping I could stream it from the internet. I found a previous post where the user was able to do this using the uSirius program, but I dont think uSirius is available anymore. See mindbender9 post#7675. I was hoping to not have to purchase additional HW, and just stream Sirius from the internet.


----------



## AZuToo

I am sorry guys I searched but could not find the answer on my own. Is anyone Using the radioDenon to set up your Pandora stations so that the 3808 can play them. That to me is the ultimate use of the Network access feature on this 3808.


Is that possible? How can i get there fporm here? Any hep is appreciated


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

I am looking at getting a 3 channel amp. But now thinking of getting a 5 channel and running my surround back with the other 2. Question is if I do this and assign the surround back amps in the denon to zone 2 will it still output the surrund back channel to the amp or will it just think I have 5.1 disable the back 2?


The reason I want to do this it will allow me to remove my 2807 which currently is powering zone 2


----------



## batpig

I believe if you are running 7.1 you must use an external amp for Zone 2.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Thanks batpig. I was hoping someone would know. I will test it out using the 2807 for surround back and see if it works and post back for the next guy with the same question.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZuToo* /forum/post/17595292
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys I searched but could not find the answer on my own. Is anyone Using the radioDenon to set up your Pandora stations so that the 3808 can play them. That to me is the ultimate use of the Network access feature on this 3808.
> 
> 
> Is that possible? How can i get there fporm here? Any hep is appreciated



Never heard of Pandora before today. Look's alittle similar to Rhapsody but I notice a problem with Pandora thru a computer. Seems you can't leave it play w/o it seeing some kind of keyboard/mouse activity before it stops playing. Popup screen comes up and it's required to click on something to resume play. Don't know how that would work thru a HT system. Interesting though. I can't get Rhapsody to work like I want and am looking for a alternative.


----------



## liquidmetal

wdtv live has pandora i believe (i have it, but dont use pandora)


----------



## Gnomon.us

I had reqested Denon service about how to get the NAS music files to be reloaded - no help. So this was my solution:

Save configuration (use the web interface)

Turn of the NAS

Reboot the Denon - (small power button + [up] and [down] arrows)

For good measure, I re-booted it again using the power button and the first two small buttons on the left in the fron panel. I've read instructions for both - they seem to act the same, but for good measure . . .

Turn on the NAS

Wait. You can turn off the Denon, and as long as the option for "network power save" is OFF, it will continue to load.


Simple - I wonder why they couldn't have told me?


----------



## RSTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17602107
> 
> 
> Never heard of Pandora before today. Look's alittle similar to Rhapsody but I notice a problem with Pandora thru a computer. Seems you can't leave it play w/o it seeing some kind of keyboard/mouse activity before it stops playing. Popup screen comes up and it's required to click on something to resume play. Don't know how that would work thru a HT system. Interesting though. I can't get Rhapsody to work like I want and am looking for a alternative.



I play Pandora on the Denon using a Mac with AirFoil and PandoraBoy (requires AirTunes to be set up). Works great. I am not aware of the mouse-click issue, unless it is something new they started.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17601651
> 
> 
> I believe if you are running 7.1 you must use an external amp for Zone 2.



Confirmed! Even when using the pre out to power the surround backs when you switch the 3808 from 7.1 to Zone 2 for the surround backs amp the unit stops sending audio to the pre outs.


----------



## lordpuffer

I have a Notebook, and connected to it through USB is an M-AUDIO Fast Track Pro (see http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-001-_-Product ) I use it now to use the foobar2000 music program to play through my external computer speakers.


The Fast Track Pro has a left/right Output. Can I connect it to my 3808CI so that I can play foobar2000 from my Notebook through the 3808CI? If so, where on the 3808CI would I connect it to? Thanks.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/17580511
> 
> 
> Er, Blairy, perhaps you missed the post where I found the fix to let the Denon successfully play tracks streamed from a PC. The trick is to add a rule to your router's firewall to prevent the Denon from accessing the Rhapsody servers. See this blog post for more info . As I note in an update to the blog post, Denon released a firmware update on Octber 15 2009, which may have been designed to address this problem.
> 
> 
> These days, I'm happily using the "Play To" feature in the Windows 7 Windows Media Player to stream music stored on my Windows Home Server to my Denon . It's so much easier to use this than battle with the dreadful and slow GUI menu navigation on the Denon itself.



You're right I would have missed that post. In Australia we don't get Rhapsody so I tend to skip posts referring to it. Funny that this works after firmware update (for me too) which may have fixed Rhapsody which I don't get. Wonder if receiver was looking rhapsody servers even though I can't use rhapsody










Windows 7 play to sounds fantastic, still stuck on Vista at the moment.


Thanks again


----------



## pgore

Denon 3808 playing Windows media player playlists via network.

Major gaps of 2 seconds between songs - very annoying since songs on many of my CDs are designed to run together (think Buddha Bar or Pink Floyd The Wall - yes I have have eclectic tastes).


Tried Twonky so don't send me there. I recently started linking MP3s together using an editing program - but that is taking forever - is there any solution?



Thanks


Paul


----------



## counsil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgore* /forum/post/17614167
> 
> 
> Denon 3808 playing Windows media player playlists via network.
> 
> Major gaps of 2 seconds between songs - very annoying since songs on many of my CDs are designed to run together (think Buddha Bar or Pink Floyd The Wall - yes I have have eclectic tastes).
> 
> 
> Tried Twonky so don't send me there. I recently started linking MP3s together using an editing program - but that is taking forever - is there any solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Paul


*PS3 Media Server*


Official Site...

http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/ 


Download Latest Stable version...

http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/view...php?f=2&t=1007 


Latest Beta version (what I currently use)...

http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/view...php?f=2&t=3217 


There isn't anything that this software won't stream (in my experience). You don't need a PS3. Don't let the name fool you.


----------



## pgore




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *counsil* /forum/post/17614407
> 
> *PS3 Media Server*
> 
> 
> Official Site...
> 
> http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Download Latest Stable version...
> 
> http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/view...php?f=2&t=1007
> 
> 
> Latest Beta version (what I currently use)...
> 
> http://ps3mediaserver.org/forum/view...php?f=2&t=3217
> 
> 
> There isn't anything that this software won't stream (in my experience). You don't need a PS3. Don't let the name fool you.





Thanks - I downloaded, installed, and started this service. The Good News: Denon 3808 recognized the media server service immediately (after full power-down and restart of AVR). The Bad News - shared a series of songs that are designed to have no gap between them and still got a noticable - and annoying gap between songs.


I think this is an issue with Denon and not the server side.


----------



## pgore

Downloaded, installed, and started PS3 service. Denon recognized server immediately (after total Denon shutdown and restart).... but alas - gaps remain between songs.


I know you can burn DVDs with mp3 (sans gap) so I started that - only to find out that my Sony DVD player was the last model to be built without MP3 DVD recognition.


Eight grand worth of AV equipment - go figure


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Try TVersity. On my set up the response to controls and the gaps are smaller than even playing off usb. still there but less.


----------



## pgore

Thanks - I tried TVersity - the gaps are still there but smaller - I think I am going to spend the time to cross fade all the party music and make some large mp3s (with fade in and out as needed to keep file sizes managable) and transitions smooth - perhaps in 10 or 20 years Denon will have figured out how to cache the next file in sequence and fade in and out for us.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/17591909
> 
> 
> Did you use the Sirius kit SCHDOC1P? Did you install the feature pack from Denon? According to the Sirius compatibity chart on Denons site there are two different versions of a compatible home kit, one has RS232, the other has a mini connector. I really didnt want to have to go this route, I was just hoping I could stream it from the internet. I found a previous post where the user was able to do this using the uSirius program, but I dont think uSirius is available anymore. See mindbender9 post#7675. I was hoping to not have to purchase additional HW, and just stream Sirius from the internet.



Perch,it's been a while since I looked into it and I don't have a totally clear recollection of everything at this point, but yes, I have the Sirius feature pack upgrade and at the time I went through the Sirius/Denon compatibility chart and spent a lot of time on the phone with both Denon and Sirius, and ultimately concluded that it would not work for me because of the need to install an outdoor antenna (which would have been required with the compatible unit that allowed for viewing information on the TV screen). The SCHDOC1P may be compatible, but my recollection is that it does NOT have an RS232 jack and therefore you cannot view/change channels or get any info on the TV monitor (just on the Sirius unit). Also, the mini plug does not work for Sirius, only for XM. So there were drawbacks and limitations on each available option which led me to conclude that Sirius and my 3808 were just not meant to be. I only wanted Sirius to listen to Stern anyway, and this can be accomplished by listening online and sending the audio signal from the computer to the Denon with a single cable.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17622875
> 
> 
> Perch,it's been a while since I looked into it and I don't have a totally clear recollection of everything at this point, but yes, I have the Sirius feature pack upgrade and at the time I went through the Sirius/Denon compatibility chart and spent a lot of time on the phone with both Denon and Sirius, and ultimately concluded that it would not work for me because of the need to install an outdoor antenna (which would have been required with the compatible unit that allowed for viewing information on the TV screen). The SCHDOC1P may be compatible, but my recollection is that it does NOT have an RS232 jack and therefore you cannot view/change channels or get any info on the TV monitor (just on the Sirius unit). Also, the mini plug does not work for Sirius, only for XM. So there were drawbacks and limitations on each available option which led me to conclude that Sirius and my 3808 were just not meant to be. I only wanted Sirius to listen to Stern anyway, and this can be accomplished by listening online and sending the audio signal from the computer to the Denon with a single cable.



Is there a website available to get Sirius from?


----------



## BMLocal175

Just wondering when we will see new receivers from Denon or a site with what models are coming?


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17623148
> 
> 
> Is there a website available to get Sirius from?



If you have a regular subscription you can listen online for free (or for a small additional monthly fee).


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/17623365
> 
> 
> Just wondering when we will see new receivers from Denon or a site with what models are coming?



the new models come out in the summer. I think the "10" models (the current lineup) actually hit stores in May/June this past year, so don't expect any announcements on new models for a few more months.


also note that Denon tends not to update their "higher end" models every year, so don't necessarily expect a replacement for the 4310CI and 4810CI this coming year. However, as with the 3808CI, they are firmware upgradeable so they could potentially be updated with new features.


----------



## QZ1

They did forgo a '3810', in favor of 3310 and 4310, so maybe they will offer more features for the 3808, but I have been a bit skeptical. I don't recall if they had 3300 and 4300 series before; I am thinking, no?


Nevertheless, should they decide to offer an upgrade to 3808, what features do you think would be likely?


I wonder, now, if they will even continue the 3800 line or not; and if they do, would it be in June '10 ('3811') or June '11 ('3812')? I guess one can only speculate at this point.


----------



## batpig

there won't be any more "upgrades" to the 3808 in all likelihood, it is a 3-year-old model now. there may be firmware updates here and there to address a specific issue, but I doubt there will be any new features anymore.


Denon never had a 33XX model before, the step-up for the last decade was from 2800 to 3800. The new 3310 is really just the replacement for the 2809 which they tried to reposition "in between" the 2800 and 3800 level by adding the networking features. But the "three digit" version is still 990, so it's really not comparable to the 3808 and moreso to the 2809, i.e. 2809/989 > 3310/990.


There was a 4306 and a 4308 previously though.


----------



## SplinterPDC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17573909
> 
> 
> Well, now I'm really mad. Other than that initial three hour period after the RN upgrade on the 17th, it's back to the same old disconnects...and maybe even worse than before. Channels and anything in the Guide (staff picks, new releases, etc) are unuseable. Selecting a channel, it will disconnect three or four times initially, then maybe play one song before a 'server disconnected'. Additionally I'm seeing another error msg occasionally. Now I get a 'file format error' after a song plays. Almost all this requires a hard reset to get it working (?) again. Playlists and albums disconnect about every third selection. Just did the latest firmware from Denon too. This has been a long road and don't know if it's worth it anymore. There's something else going on here and I have no idea what it could be. Thought I'd let other Rhap users know. I just had Charter up here for other reasons and had them double check my internet connection and it tested out at 20+megs. A great speed from them and nothing they saw that was bad.



Yep no improvement at all.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17573909
> 
> 
> Well, now I'm really mad. Other than that initial three hour period after the RN upgrade on the 17th, it's back to the same old disconnects...and maybe even worse than before. Channels and anything in the Guide (staff picks, new releases, etc) are unuseable. Selecting a channel, it will disconnect three or four times initially, then maybe play one song before a 'server disconnected'. Additionally I'm seeing another error msg occasionally. Now I get a 'file format error' after a song plays. Almost all this requires a hard reset to get it working (?) again. Playlists and albums disconnect about every third selection. Just did the latest firmware from Denon too. This has been a long road and don't know if it's worth it anymore. There's something else going on here and I have no idea what it could be. Thought I'd let other Rhap users know. I just had Charter up here for other reasons and had them double check my internet connection and it tested out at 20+megs. A great speed from them and nothing they saw that was bad.




I know what you mean using using RHAPSODY on 3808 I bought a Logitech SQUEEZEBOX RADIO last week from Amazon. It does not have any the problems the 3800 has it goes from one song to the next in couple of seconds no waiting for CONNECTING and no SERVER DISCONNECTS.


So I guess its just the 3808. I'm using the same Charter internet also.


mark


----------



## Plex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17627778
> 
> 
> there won't be any more "upgrades" to the 3808 in all likelihood, it is a 3-year-old model now. there may be firmware updates here and there to address a specific issue, but I doubt there will be any new features anymore..



So what are we going to talk about now


----------



## jrg6771




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17627778
> 
> 
> there won't be any more "upgrades" to the 3808 in all likelihood, it is a 3-year-old model now. there may be firmware updates here and there to address a specific issue, but I doubt there will be any new features anymore.
> 
> 
> Denon never had a 33XX model before, the step-up for the last decade was from 2800 to 3800. The new 3310 is really just the replacement for the 2809 which they tried to reposition "in between" the 2800 and 3800 level by adding the networking features. But the "three digit" version is still 990, so it's really not comparable to the 3808 and moreso to the 2809, i.e. 2809/989 > 3310/990.
> 
> 
> There was a 4306 and a 4308 previously though.



Actually, Denon did have a 3300 model about 9 years ago, I know because I owned one. Before that I had a 3200 and since have had a 3803 followed by the 3808.


----------



## batpig

you are correct, I was trying to keep things simple by sticking to the "modern" numbering scheme of the past decade or so. The AVR 3300 was the predecessor to the 3801.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrg6771* /forum/post/17628682
> 
> 
> Actually, Denon did have a 3300 model about 9 years ago, I know because I owned one. Before that I had a 3200 and since have had a 3803 followed by the 3808.



Wow, you've gone through the Denon Evolution.


I went from the 3200 to the 3808.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/17627656
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Nevertheless, should they decide to offer an upgrade to 3808, what features do you think would be likely?....



No idea what's likely but I guess we can speculate...or even ask...


1. Allow use of USB as a memory feature to enable random playback of streamed music


2. Update to latest version of denon link


Just to get the ball rolling


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17632212
> 
> 
> No idea what's likely but I guess we can speculate...or even ask...
> 
> 
> 1. Allow use of USB as a memory feature to enable random playback of streamed music
> 
> 
> 2. Update to latest version of denon link
> 
> 
> Just to get the ball rolling



Get Rhapsody to work right.


----------



## QZ1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17627778
> 
> 
> there won't be any more "upgrades" to the 3808 in all likelihood, it is a 3-year-old model now. there may be firmware updates here and there to address a specific issue, but I doubt there will be any new features anymore.



Actually, today is exactly 2 yrs. and 4 mos. (2.33 yrs.) since the 3808 was released. Nevertheless, it is indeed discontinued, but not that long ago, only ~5 mos., IIRC. Though, I've never expected any more upgrades after the first one.



> Quote:
> The new 3310 is really just the replacement for the 2809 which they tried to reposition "in between" the 2800 and 3800 level by adding the networking features.
> 
> 
> There was a 4306 and a 4308 previously though.



Right, now I remember, so, _in effect_, one has to choose between a 2800 (3300) and a 4300 series AVR.


I recall people saying in the Summer that even the 4310 is not as good as the 4308, in a few ways. All I can recall is it weighing less, meaning it _effectively_ isn't as powerful. I haven't read any audio threads since the Summer, so my knowledge is rusty.


----------



## QZ1

Could someone please measure the power spike of the 3808 upon power up?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QZ1* /forum/post/17636840
> 
> 
> I recall people saying in the Summer that even the 4310 is not as good as the 4308, in a few ways. All I can recall is it weighing less, meaning it _effectively_ isn't as powerful. I haven't read any audio threads since the Summer, so my knowledge is rusty.



That's because the 4310 is the replacement for the 3808 not the 4308.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/17573909
> 
> 
> Well, now I'm really mad. Other than that initial three hour period after the RN upgrade on the 17th, it's back to the same old disconnects...and maybe even worse than before. Channels and anything in the Guide (staff picks, new releases, etc) are unuseable.



Luxury. Of course I've got it tough. For some time I've had to disconnect my 3808 cable from my Linksys WiFi Router because it would kill it. I would have to often power cycle the router to get WiFi back for my laptop. The upgrade about a month ago seemed to fix it. Now with this latest upgrade in the past week I've had to go back to leaving my 3808 Ethernet cable unplugged or else I hang up the Linksys. No idea why it would do that but process of elimination pointed to the 3808. Fortunately the only thing I use the Ethernet for on the 3808 is upgrades. I have not tried a different router yet.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AZuToo* /forum/post/17595292
> 
> 
> I am sorry guys I searched but could not find the answer on my own. Is anyone Using the radioDenon to set up your Pandora stations so that the 3808 can play them. That to me is the ultimate use of the Network access feature on this 3808.
> 
> 
> Is that possible? How can i get there fporm here? Any hep is appreciated



I have never thought of that; not sure if it can be done. I guess if you can get a static IP address for your Pandora station, you can enter that into the RadioDenon site and it should work. Good luck!


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17641738
> 
> 
> I have never thought of that; not sure if it can be done. I guess if you can get a static IP address for your Pandora station, you can enter that into the RadioDenon site and it should work. Good luck!



I missed the original question, but if you can't connect directly to Pandora there is a work around that will work for any audio source that can be routed through your PC. I'll leave the question of what is legal and not legal up to those who might consider this, but the technical pieces are possible, albeit it painful to set up. I'm at work, and if I still have the pieces required, they are at home, but basically, you will need two pieces of software; something to do the audio capture and something to broadcast it. If I remember correctly, Icecast will do the first task and Shoutcast will work for the second task. I'll try to remember to double check this and confirm it this evening. Alternately, the search terms "Icecast audio capture" may provide you with the info you need ;-)


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/17641978
> 
> 
> I missed the original question, but if you can't connect directly to Pandora there is a work around that will work for any audio source that can be routed through your PC. I'll leave the question of what is legal and not legal up to those who might consider this, but the technical pieces are possible, albeit it painful to set up. I'm at work, and if I still have the pieces required, they are at home, but basically, you will need two pieces of software; something to do the audio capture and something to broadcast it. If I remember correctly, Icecast will do the first task and Shoutcast will work for the second task. I'll try to remember to double check this and confirm it this evening. Alternately, the search terms "Icecast audio capture" may provide you with the info you need ;-)



The OP was asking if there was a way to directly play his stations that he created on Pandora (modeled after a particular artist or song style) on the Denon using the RadioDenon. Most of us, I suspect, take the easy way and just select stations which are already listed on RadioDenon since there is just about every genre represented there. However, there is a place where one can enter the IP address of a station not listed and save it as one of your favorites in your AVR. It would be pretty easy to connect to Pandora using that method, but then there would be no way of navigating to the stations you created. So he needs a method of getting directly to his stations using the Denon. I have not checked, since I access Pandor using a computer connected to my Denon, but if there is a static IP address for each unique user station, then I would think that he could enter that into RadioDenon and save it as a favorite.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17643364
> 
> 
> I have not checked, since I access Pandor using a computer connected to my Denon, but if there is a static IP address for each unique user station, then I would think that he could enter that into RadioDenon and save it as a favorite.



I doubt that you'll get a unique IP. You can use the technique I sketched out; use the PC to browse to the Pandora station of interest and then capture and redistribute the data stream. You'd then set the Denon to the IP address of your PC. The only thing that saves you is running an audio out from the PC to the Denon. Personally, I've got a 30' optical running between the two and I have a Sonos so I don't need to do this either way. However, in the distant past I have used this technique to send streams to the Sonos for distribution through the multiple zones it controls...


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/17644060
> 
> 
> I doubt that you'll get a unique IP. You can use the technique I sketched out; use the PC to browse to the Pandora station of interest and then capture and redistribute the data stream. You'd then set the Denon to the IP address of your PC. The only thing that saves you is running an audio out from the PC to the Denon. Personally, I've got a 30' optical running between the two and I have a Sonos so I don't need to do this either way. However, in the distant past I have used this technique to send streams to the Sonos for distribution through the multiple zones it controls...



Yes, that certainly makes sense. It may be a bit of a hassle to fire up the computer first and browse to the Pandora station and then capture and redistribute the audio and then enter the IP address of the computer into the Denon. This would especially be a hassle if that address changed each time and had to be entered into the Denon each time he wanted to tune to Pandora. Frankly, with all the internet stations available, it would seem far easier to just find one he likes out of the 10,000 or so available and enter that one as a favorite into RadioDenon, but if he is set on getting Pandora into his Denon what you describe is certainly an interesting way to approach the problem


----------



## rec head

I am trying to get the 12v trigger to work with my APC h15 power strip. In the menu the 3808 is set to ON under all conditions. Whenever the 12v trigger is connected to the h15 12v IN the outlets do not get power. I would like to use the trigger instead of the outlets on the 3808 so I can set the parameters for when the second amp is on, I only use it for Z2 and Z3.


There isn't much documentation in either manual.


Thanks


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17644257
> 
> 
> This would especially be a hassle if that address changed each time and had to be entered into the Denon each time he wanted to tune to Pandora.



Even if you are using DHCP that should not normally happen unless you power down your entire network on a regular basis (and even then it may not happen). Most devices on my network keep their same address for years...


----------



## jameslrock

I also got the "check Sirius tuner" message but now have a connection. I have a Sportster 5, Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit SCHDOC1P and the Denon AVR-4308CI. The Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. The Denon also has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. I went to RadioShack and purchased a male to male gender changer ($9.99) to connect the two. Still got the "check sirius tuner" message. I went back to Radioshack and purchased a null modem ($9.99) and connected it along with the gender changer. I now have music! All is working as expected. (BTW, also plugged in the analog R/L RCA plugs into the VCR/Ipod inputs). In the Denon menus I had to change Ipod assign to "none" and then Sirius to "assign". I then got a Sirius icon with the same controls as you get with the XM icon. This was after I had already completed the firmware upgrade. I then used the Denon web controller (went to a computer on my home network) and typed in the IP address of the Denon in the Internet Explorer address bar. I was able to go into the menus for the Denon sirius controls and assign my station pre-sets. If you have not used the Denon web controller I advise this to compete the set up of your music from sirius, vtuner, rhapsody, hd radio, internet radio, etc. Hope this works for you as well.


----------



## jameslrock




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17622875
> 
> 
> Perch,it's been a while since I looked into it and I don't have a totally clear recollection of everything at this point, but yes, I have the Sirius feature pack upgrade and at the time I went through the Sirius/Denon compatibility chart and spent a lot of time on the phone with both Denon and Sirius, and ultimately concluded that it would not work for me because of the need to install an outdoor antenna (which would have been required with the compatible unit that allowed for viewing information on the TV screen). The SCHDOC1P may be compatible, but my recollection is that it does NOT have an RS232 jack and therefore you cannot view/change channels or get any info on the TV monitor (just on the Sirius unit). Also, the mini plug does not work for Sirius, only for XM. So there were drawbacks and limitations on each available option which led me to conclude that Sirius and my 3808 were just not meant to be. I only wanted Sirius to listen to Stern anyway, and this can be accomplished by listening online and sending the audio signal from the computer to the Denon with a single cable.



I also got the "check Sirius tuner" message but now have a connection. I have a Sportster 5, Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit SCHDOC1P and the Denon AVR-4308CI. The Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. The Denon also has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. I went to RadioShack and purchased a male to male gender changer ($9.99) to connect the two. Still got the "check sirius tuner" message. I went back to Radioshack and purchased a null modem ($9.99) and connected it along with the gender changer. I now have music! All is working as expected. (BTW, also plugged in the analog R/L RCA plugs into the VCR/Ipod inputs). In the Denon menus I had to change Ipod assign to "none" and then Sirius to "assign". I then got a Sirius icon with the same controls as you get with the XM icon. This was after I had already completed the firmware upgrade. I then used the Denon web controller (went to a computer on my home network) and typed in the IP address of the Denon in the Internet Explorer address bar. I was able to go into the menus for the Denon sirius controls and assign my station pre-sets. If you have not used the Denon web controller I advise this to compete the set up of your music from sirius, vtuner, rhapsody, hd radio, internet radio, etc. Hope this works for you as well.


----------



## clax170

The other day, the tv was a blue screen, but sound was working. (sony wega 42" 1080i)


I turned everything off, then back on, all works fine except I can no longer see the volume on the tv, when i turn the volume up on the remote (harmony one) and I can't see the radio station, on the tv, when I am listening to radio and change the station.


Any ideas? I haven't upgraded firmware or done anything different. The sound works but just can't see the up/down on the tv.


thanks for any help


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/17648725
> 
> 
> The other day, the tv was a blue screen, but sound was working. (sony wega 42" 1080i)
> 
> 
> I turned everything off, then back on, all works fine except I can no longer see the volume on the tv, when i turn the volume up on the remote (harmony one) and I can't see the radio station, on the tv, when I am listening to radio and change the station.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I haven't upgraded firmware or done anything different. The sound works but just can't see the up/down on the tv.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help



Try using the SMALL on/off button. Not the STANDBY.


mark


----------



## rec head

if the small button doesn't work do a reset.


----------



## edlow

Is it possible to get any HD radio stations over the internet radio? Anything other than just 2 channel stereo? I dont see anything on the Vtuner web site.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/17651973
> 
> 
> Is it possible to get any HD radio stations over the internet radio? Anything other than just 2 channel stereo? I dont see anything on the Vtuner web site.



No, HD radio is a trade name, unlike HD TV, and the only way it is transmitted is digitally over the air. It is basically just digital radio unlike the normal analog AM and FM stations we are used to. XM does have a couple of stations that transmit a 5.1 surround signal if your receiver has the right processor (the name escapes me at the moment). The main determinant of quality for internet radio is the stations bit rate and you can find that information for every station on the RadioDenon site. In fact, what I did was just sort the stations in order of highest bit rate first and pick my favorites that way. It makes a big difference when you are listening to internet radio over a high quality surround sound system. Of course, you can use something like Dolby PL IIX to matrix the two channel stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 and it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## edlow

Is it possible to use my Wii, and also stream music from my pc at the same time? Wii is connected via component, and pc is through the net / usb option (using my home network ). I just thought Wii bowling to some old Aerosmith might be fun.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/17657634
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use my Wii, and also stream music from my pc at the same time? Wii is connected via component, and pc is through the net / usb option (using my home network ). I just thought Wii bowling to some old Aerosmith might be fun.



in the net/usb options select the wii as the video input


----------



## edlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17658252
> 
> 
> in the net/usb options select the wii as the video input



Thanks... tried that and all you get is the "Media Server" status screen on top of the Wii screen. Not really functional.


----------



## Browninggold

I checked update feature on the 3808 last night and they had a update. 2 minutes/sub. Downloaded it without any problems. I do not know if this was mentioned b4 I did not go and check back only a couple of pages. The 3808 has had a couple of updates the last few months.


----------



## joetsaia

Sorry for my pool English, Last Night just do new update for new firmware [Been a long time not doing that], My HTPC won't display on my TV, Previous I setup it as 1024x768 and display correctly, but now in 1024x768 mode, it display blank screen .... Anyone who can tell me how to rollback the Firmware update??? I want my HTPC back... Gosh.


----------



## cybrsage

You cannot roll them back. Check your settings to make sure it did not erase them.


Also, try using HDMI out number 4, the one closest to the HDMI input. I found that one seems to work the best.


----------



## clax170




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sparky7* /forum/post/17649992
> 
> 
> Try using the SMALL on/off button. Not the STANDBY.
> 
> 
> mark



it worked.

Thanks

Craig


----------



## mastermaybe

Could someone help me here, maybe I'm just having a brain freeze and missing something obvious. Anyway, I'm having issues with the color on my wii (connected via component) and I wanted to find out if it's the cable, so I disconnected my aftermarket component cables and hooked up the "stock" cable that connects video-wise via a single yellow composite/RCA.


Now, I made doubly sure that it went right back into the VCR/ipod input on the GUI and made doubly sure that "HDMI" and "component 1" were unselected in the input mode.


Still, I have no video when I select the wii input.


What am I missing? Not sure if the wii itself has to be toggled between component and composite out, as the same proprietary end goes in the same spot on the wii regardless of the connection. If it does, I'll obviously have to swap in the component cable to get to see the menu to switch it, but again, I doubt this is the problem.


I'm nearly certain somethings awry with the 3808 set-up wise.


Any ideas? You'd think that if no other cables were connected to that input AND you had the component and HDMI options unselected that it would default to the composite with no issues.


odd.


EDIT: Wait, I think I CAN switch between 480i and 480P on the wii...could that be causing the problem? Composite video can't handle progressive signals, correct?


Talked to a Nintendo service rep and he said the wii should detect the connection internally and adjust accordingly. Just odd that it stopped looking "correct" after simply taking it to a family xmas party (looked bad there right away). Wasn't dropped or banged at all. I keep thinking powering it down reset some things internally with the wii, but the tech said nothing that should be causing these problems.



thanks,

James


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/17153353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davejustdave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dude same thing was happening to me (and yes I just upgraded the firmware) I powercycled but used the small master power button and it fixed it. A hard reset would probably fix it too as I had a similar issue a year ago when I upgraded a frimware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> The strange thing for me is that I have not changed anything. Last firmware was 5 months ago.
> 
> Also still missing the OSD and volume bar this AM.....
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clax170* /forum/post/17648725
> 
> 
> The other day, the tv was a blue screen, but sound was working. (sony wega 42" 1080i)
> 
> 
> I turned everything off, then back on, all works fine except I can no longer see the volume on the tv, when i turn the volume up on the remote (harmony one) and I can't see the radio station, on the tv, when I am listening to radio and change the station.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I haven't upgraded firmware or done anything different. The sound works but just can't see the up/down on the tv.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help



I have gotten the same type of problem within the last week. A blue screen when switching that has never been there and also, the onscreen menu and volume are missing with no recent firmware upgrade. It just happened. I have been holding off on a hard reset, but I may have to save everything and try it.


----------



## bmorton

I looked in the owner's manual and did not see any way to turn off volume and mute notification in the 3808CI. Is there a way and how is it done?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/17675896
> 
> 
> I looked in the owner's manual and did not see any way to turn off volume and mute notification in the 3808CI. Is there a way and how is it done?



Manual Setup --> Option Setup --> GUI (make GUI related settings) --> Master Volume (see page 35 in OM)


----------



## bmorton

Thanks. It worked for volume up and down. But the mute on and off banner is still displayed. Is there a setting to turn them off?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmorton* /forum/post/17676722
> 
> 
> Thanks. It worked for volume up and down. But the mute on and off banner is still displayed. Is there a setting to turn them off?



Just above "Master Volume" use the option for "TEXT" to turn it off. It does turn some other stuff off (can't remember what), but I couldn't stand the "MUTE" on the screen so it was worth it for me.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edlow* /forum/post/17664261
> 
> 
> Thanks... tried that and all you get is the "Media Server" status screen on top of the Wii screen. Not really functional.




Manual Setup --> Option Setup --> GUI --> NET/USB --> set your timout.


----------



## bmorton

Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17427247
> 
> 
> For what its worth, I had my Denon back in exactly one week when they had to replace the power supply transformer. They also had to order the parts from Denon and that took most of the week; the actual repairs were completed the same day they received the parts and I picked it up after work that same day. Unless the parts needed for your repair are something really unusual, I doubt that it takes Denon as long as you have been waiting to send the parts to the repair facility. I think they may be working on the "squeaking wheel gets the grease" principle. They probably only ordered the parts after you called asking when it would be completed! Good luck!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *arock* /forum/post/17428891
> 
> 
> Hi - yes, I did have to take my unit back in for repair. This time, the turnaround was quick - I dropped it off Monday afternoon and had a call Wednesday afternoon to tell me it was fixed. Sure enough, it was - the component video inputs work correctly now and pass video to HDMI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17430672
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker. I've been calling them *AT LEAST* twice a week for the past 2 weeks about the status of the repair. The guy called me back today and said that he called Denon to find out the "ETA on the parts needed" in order to complete the repair. According to him, the parts are "supposedly" on backorder and they (Denon) have no idea when they will come in. I asked him what the problems were to begin with. He said that they fixed the power supply that blew out and it now is turning on but after they tested all of the connections, they found that the sound board blew out as well. So he claimed he called Denon to order the part I needed (soundboard) but it is "supposedly" on backorder. I can say, I'm glad they found the 2nd problem *BEFORE* I picked it up and got it home and reconnected it. Had the second problem not been found before I picked it up, I probably would have taken it to a different repair shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I would have gotten it back sooner. I'm going through withdrawals.



I just received a B-stock today that was shipped from Denon last week. Hey, it only took 3 MONTHS!!







Now I feel like I'm starting from scratch just learning this AVR. Had to take a day off from work just to receive the delivery at a time that I would normally be home from work anyway.







But you know how it goes. Had I went to work, FedEx would have attempted to deliver it sometime early this afternoon. Right now almost finished with a 72 min. firmware update. 31 min. to go. Going to attempt the "date hack" for the feature pack upgrade next. Will keep you informed. If it doesn't work, I can always call Denon tech support tomorrow while I'm home and read off the numbers from my "original" unit. This sucks.







You buy something brand new, use it for 4 months, it breaks down, you think you can get it repaired, NOPE, they give you somebody elses refurb unit, just so you can start from scratch. God bless me.


----------



## Woodzzter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17559457
> 
> 
> Try a reset.
> 
> Also try accessing with the GUI and/or Command3808



Yep - Looks like a hard reset fixed it! Cheers


----------



## mastermaybe

Solved my own problem....DUH!!! I can't push composite video across HDMI- at least not some video game/menu-orientated sources?.


James


----------



## mastermaybe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/15207493
> 
> 
> Someone else had the same problem with a SMS-1. He wrote:
> 
> 
> "I figured out the problem, it's a limitation of the Denon. It mentions in page 8 of the manual that older video games and computer generated images (like the menu of the SMS1) won't scale through HDMI, so I've taken to just hooking up a long RCA cable for the rare times I need to configure it."
> 
> 
> I have a simular problem with my Sony VCR. I get video just fine, but my display blanks out when I try to go to the VCR's menu. I had to run a separate composite video so I could set the clock.



Found this old message and laughed. "Old video games"...the 3808 won't display my wii's video via composite either over HDMI. Thought I was going to go crazy trying to figure out what the problem was.

Gotta get a new component cable for it.

James


----------



## mastermaybe

Originally Posted by mrlittlejeans View Post

Probably a stupid question but here goes anyway.


Do I have to do anything special to get a 480i signal from a composite (the yellow rca) input to output over HDMI (scaled or not)? I ask because I was trying to hook up my velodyne SMS-1 to recalibrate the subwoofers and no matter what input on the Denon I used, I could not get video on the screen. I went into the assign inputs options and switched on i=>p and made sure the input I wanted had no component or hdmi associated with it but I still get no video.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C* /forum/post/15207493
> 
> 
> Someone else had the same problem with a SMS-1. He wrote:
> 
> 
> "I figured out the problem, it's a limitation of the Denon. It mentions in page 8 of the manual that older video games and computer generated images (like the menu of the SMS1) won't scale through HDMI, so I've taken to just hooking up a long RCA cable for the rare times I need to configure it."
> 
> 
> I have a simular problem with my Sony VCR. I get video just fine, but my display blanks out when I try to go to the VCR's menu. I had to run a separate composite video so I could set the clock.



Found this old message and laughed. "old video games"...the 3808 won't display my wii's video via composite either over HDMI. Thought I was going to go crazy trying to figure out what the problem was.

Gotta get a new component cable for it.


I feel for anyone who may have missed that little blurb on page 8 and is driving/drove themselves buts with the GUI trying to figure out why they cant get their wii to work with the stock cables it came with.




James


----------



## edlow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17677040
> 
> 
> Manual Setup --> Option Setup --> GUI --> NET/USB --> set your timout.



Thanks, it worked...


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17678302
> 
> 
> I just received a B-stock today that was shipped from Denon last week. Hey, it only took 3 MONTHS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel like I'm starting from scratch just learning this AVR. Had to take a day off from work just to receive the delivery at a time that I would normally be home from work anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you know how it goes. Had I went to work, FedEx would have attempted to deliver it sometime early this afternoon. Right now almost finished with a 72 min. firmware update. 31 min. to go. Going to attempt the "date hack" for the feature pack upgrade next. Will keep you informed. If it doesn't work, I can always call Denon tech support tomorrow while I'm home and read off the numbers from my "original" unit. This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy something brand new, use it for 4 months, it breaks down, you think you can get it repaired, NOPE, they give you somebody elses refurb unit, just so you can start from scratch. God bless me.



I just finished the feature pack upgrade. Does anybody remember how to get the 2 outlets on the back of the unit to sustain power even when the unit itself is powered down so that whatever is plugged in the back doesn't get powered down also? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17691459
> 
> 
> I just finished the feature pack upgrade. Does anybody remember how to get the 2 outlets on the back of the unit to sustain power even when the unit itself is powered down so that whatever is plugged in the back doesn't get powered down also? Thanks in advance for your help.



I believe the outlets on the back of the unit turns on and off together with the main power switch only. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17678302
> 
> 
> I just received a B-stock today that was shipped from Denon last week. Hey, it only took 3 MONTHS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel like I'm starting from scratch just learning this AVR. Had to take a day off from work just to receive the delivery at a time that I would normally be home from work anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you know how it goes. Had I went to work, FedEx would have attempted to deliver it sometime early this afternoon. Right now almost finished with a 72 min. firmware update. 31 min. to go. Going to attempt the "date hack" for the feature pack upgrade next. Will keep you informed. If it doesn't work, I can always call Denon tech support tomorrow while I'm home and read off the numbers from my "original" unit. This sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy something brand new, use it for 4 months, it breaks down, you think you can get it repaired, NOPE, they give you somebody elses refurb unit, just so you can start from scratch. God bless me.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17691459
> 
> 
> I just finished the feature pack upgrade. Does anybody remember how to get the 2 outlets on the back of the unit to sustain power even when the unit itself is powered down so that whatever is plugged in the back doesn't get powered down also? Thanks in advance for your help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17691662
> 
> 
> I believe the outlets on the back of the unit turns on and off together with the main power switch only. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Nope. I just figured it out. If you have the feature pack upgrade, included is a feature called "HDMI control" and within those parameters you can find the settings for powering down the unit without powering down the rear outlets. Thanks for the help if you had planned to help and thanks for replying.


----------



## Natedog100

Hello,


Does anyone know how to access the level adjust while playing net/usb. When using any other source I can press the center button between the arrows to access a level-adjust menu. I like to turn down the rear channels and turn up the Subwoofer a couple of decibles over the audissey setting and would like to find a way to do it in the net/ usb mode.


Any ideas?


Thanks!

Nathan


----------



## Xeveniah

I just bought the feature pack... How do I attach it to the reciver... or get the reciver to download the feature pack upgrades...


Thanks...

Xeveniah Darkwind


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xeveniah* /forum/post/17708724
> 
> 
> I just bought the feature pack... How do I attach it to the reciver... or get the reciver to download the feature pack upgrades...
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Xeveniah Darkwind



It's been a while since I upgraded mine But if I recall correctly once you have registered the receiver with Denon and purchased the upgrade you initiate the upgrade from the receiver and the Denon site will automatically recognize it. Somewhere in the menu system is s section for upgrading the software. If it's connected to the internet there will be an option to upgrade.


----------



## cybrsage

When you go to the icon of the briefcase, you will see the selection to be able to update the firmware.


In that same area you will find a selection for feature upgrade or such. That is where you go.


----------



## Xeveniah

I went through the menu with the breifcase and get... there is no new feature that you bought, if you would like to upgrade please visit the denon site..


This is my third reciver... first two were great... now im thinking of taking this hunk of junk back and getting the onkyo.. cant remember the model number off the top of my head...


Xeveniah Darkwind


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xeveniah* /forum/post/17709289
> 
> 
> I went through the menu with the breifcase and get... there is no new feature that you bought, if you would like to upgrade please visit the denon site..
> 
> 
> This is my third reciver... first two were great... now im thinking of taking this hunk of junk back and getting the onkyo.. cant remember the model number off the top of my head...
> 
> 
> Xeveniah Darkwind



I just bought it also, and got the same dialogue box as you.

Try going to 'Firmware Update' and then 'Check for new updates' and it should direct you through to 'Add Feature'.


If it works and you find some cool stuff in this Feature pack, you owe me one.


----------



## Xeveniah

Didnt work....


----------



## Xeveniah

Bret... online did it have you put any of the reciver information in when you purchased it ?


Xeveniah Darkwind


----------



## Bret_Salyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xeveniah* /forum/post/17709616
> 
> 
> Bret... online did it have you put any of the reciver information in when you purchased it ?
> 
> 
> Xeveniah Darkwind



Yes, I had to put in the MAC address and model and s/n when I bought it.


----------



## Xeveniah

Mr. Bret Salyer,


Thank you for your help, and the other users who contributed to my issue. it seems I will have to put my 4th support call into dennon since 11-15-2009 when I bought it.


Xeveniah Darkwind


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bret_Salyer* /forum/post/17709440
> 
> 
> I just bought it also, and got the same dialogue box as you.
> 
> Try going to 'Firmware Update' and then 'Check for new updates' and it should direct you through to 'Add Feature'.
> 
> 
> If it works and you find some cool stuff in this Feature pack, you owe me one.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xeveniah* /forum/post/17709610
> 
> 
> Didnt work....



It should give you an "upgrade status" code. You will need that when you call Denon. Are you sure you're waiting long enough for it to connect to the servers? The servers are in Japan and it takes a while to connect.


----------



## rec head

Try searching the thread or even the upgrade thread. (I think downloading it and searching the .txt is easier) But anyway, when the Feature Upgrade came out a lot of people where having problems and one of the forum members found someone at Denon that was able to help a lot of people. They posted a name and maybe an extension. Sorry I don't remember more but I never had the problem.


----------



## cdnbum88

I am sure this is a stupid question...


If I have some Def Tech ST's for my fronts and other DT components for the rest of my HT system and I use Audyssey for setting that aspect up and all speakers as 'small'. But when I list to music with itunes/airport express sometimes, I would like the ST's be used for all their potential with their built in subs.


How would I set this up? Default zone with HT and then Zone 2 with just Stereo for music? Are 2nd/3rd zones for 'additional' speakers in the setup?


Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17713745
> 
> 
> I am sure this is a stupid question...
> 
> 
> If I have some Def Tech ST's for my fronts and other DT components for the rest of my HT system and I use Audyssey for setting that aspect up and all speakers as 'small'. But when I list to music with itunes/airport express sometimes, I would like the ST's be used for all their potential with their built in subs.
> 
> 
> How would I set this up? Default zone with HT and then Zone 2 with just Stereo for music? Are 2nd/3rd zones for 'additional' speakers in the setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your guidance.



Under the "options setup" menu there is a special setup section for "Stereo/2Ch" mode. ... You can setup "stereo" to run your mains as "Large" with or without SW. Note that you will lose the extra Audyssey resolution available to the SW/LFE channel by going this way. ... See your manual on page 31 for full info.


----------



## jakewash

I would be surprised to find the 3808 set the mains to small when you set up the system. I suspect you turned the mains to small. I see no reason to limit your mains to small duty in the first place if they are capable of much more with powered woofers, if you so desire and it sounds good to you, run them as large and set the sub to LFE + Mains to bring in the sub as well for all your multichannel listening needs.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakewash* /forum/post/17716923
> 
> 
> I see no reason to limit your mains to small duty in the first place if they are capable of much more with powered woofers



Visit the Audyssey thread and you will see lots of good reasons.


----------



## Xeveniah

An update to my Feature Upgrade status... the links to purchase the upgrade in the denon store were supposed to be removed months ago.


Denon did honor my purchase and I am waiting for the registration to be pushed through the servers in japan... said the authorization time would take upto 48 hours.


Xeveniah Darkwind


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17717032
> 
> 
> Visit the Audyssey thread and you will see lots of good reasons.



I have been there and know it well and I believe it comes down to personal tastes for sound, especially when the original settings Audyssey would have been working with is mains set to large.


The poster has powered towers to take a good bit of load off the 3808, I still see no reason to not run his mains as large which would be how the Denon/Audyssey would have set his system up.


Just my opinion I know it differs from Audyssey but personal tastes are why we run HT's anyway, to achieve the sound we/I want.


----------



## cdnbum88











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakewash* /forum/post/17717634
> 
> 
> I have been there and know it well and I believe it comes down to personal tastes for sound, especially when the original settings Audyssey would have been working with is mains set to large.
> 
> 
> The poster has powered towers to take a good bit of load off the 3808, I still see no reason to not run his mains as large which would be how the Denon/Audyssey would have set his system up.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion I know it differs from Audyssey but personal tastes are why we run HT's anyway, to achieve the sound we/I want.



You correct that my original setup I set them as large. I believe though I had LFE and not LFE + Mains, so I may have to give that at try. I like good but not overwhelming bass and maybe that second option may be a better fit for me.

I wish there was a 'quicker' way to rerun Audyssey when you try various options like fronts to small, fronts to large + LFE, fronts to large + LFE/Main


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17718030
> 
> 
> I wish there was a 'quicker' way to rerun Audyssey when you try various options like fronts to small, fronts to large + LFE, fronts to large + LFE/Main



What makes you think it needs to be re-run?


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17718229
> 
> 
> What makes you think it needs to be re-run?



I assume any sort of adjust like that would require a rerun?? Would the dynamics of the various bass options that are being changed require a rerun?


If I had LFE+Main and that 'extra' bass and then changed my fronts to small, I would think the system would need to recalibrated.


I don't really 'understand' Audyssey but would have thought I would need to rerun.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17718264
> 
> 
> I assume



Again visit the Audyssey thread and read the *Setup Guide* . The lack of understanding is glaring and people are missing out on the benefits. Audyssey is not even measuring speaker frequency response it is measuring _room response_. Big difference.


----------



## sketch2099

anyone familiar with the quality of the analog inputs of this receiver? I've got the denon 3808 and an oppo bdp-83 and am considering upgrading to the special edition oppo. I know the denon will allow me to preserve the analog signal and bypass all digital processing, but ted_b over in the oppo analog thread says that the analog inputs of the denon aren't that great (he didn't specify whether he meant the multi channel inputs or the stereo cd inputs). i was wondering how he could know something like that.


----------



## ThePrisoner

My question is, if I use the analog outs of my BDP-83 and connect them to the CD input on the 3808 and use Pure Direct, is this an analog bypass? Or do I need to use the multi-ch analog inputs? I was under the assumption that Audyssey works every time unless I disable it.


----------



## jspeights

I posted this in the Audyssey thread a while ago but wanted to run it through 3808 owners as well. I did a quick search but found nothing quickly and 500+ pages in this thread is...intimidating


For some reason, when I run Audyssey I get speaker distances that are set to


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspeights* /forum/post/17720313
> 
> 
> I posted this in the Audyssey thread a while ago but wanted to run it through 3808 owners as well. I did a quick search but found nothing quickly and 500+ pages in this thread is...intimidating
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I run Audyssey I get speaker distances that are set to


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jspeights* /forum/post/17720313
> 
> 
> I posted this in the Audyssey thread a while ago but wanted to run it through 3808 owners as well. I did a quick search but found nothing quickly and 500+ pages in this thread is...intimidating
> 
> 
> For some reason, when I run Audyssey I get speaker distances that are set to


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xeveniah* /forum/post/17717188
> 
> 
> An update to my Feature Upgrade status... the links to purchase the upgrade in the denon store were supposed to be removed months ago.
> 
> 
> Denon did honor my purchase and I am waiting for the registration to be pushed through the servers in japan... said the authorization time would take upto 48 hours.
> 
> 
> Xeveniah Darkwind



So you are saying that the Upgrade package for the 3808 is no longer available to purchas







e?


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SushiBill* /forum/post/17720702
> 
> 
> This is a little off topic....I just had my firmware suddenly corrupt.....everything was fine for months....then all the sudden, the NET/USB wouldn't work. Sent to Denon....2 months later, I get it back fixed. Corrupted firmware was the problem.
> 
> 
> Two freakin' months for corrupted firmware?



I was about to ask you that same EXACT question.










I was without mine for 3-4 months. It wasn't as simple as corrupted firmware though. That sucks!!


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17726362
> 
> 
> So you are saying that the Upgrade package for the 3808 is no longer available to purchas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e?



WOW!! That's CRAZY unfair as well as sucks.







Can they even do that? If the feature is/was built in from the beginning, can they not allow you to have it? If anything, Denon MAKES money by having it available for purchase.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17728490
> 
> 
> WOW!! That's CRAZY unfair as well as sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can they even do that? If the feature is/was built in from the beginning, can they not allow you to have it? If anything, Denon MAKES money by having it available for purchase.



Well, it wasn' built into mine, but I don't understand why Denon would offer it for sale and then withdraw it from the market unless there was something wrong with it. They surely spent some money developing this software, so you would think they would want to sell as many of these upgrades as possible to recover those costs. Plus, they never indicated it was a "limited time offer" as far as I know. Can anyone confirm if they have indeed withdrawn the upgrade package from the market? Thanks!


----------



## jspeights

I just purchased it at the end of November...I had to dig on their web site a little, but I found it. My Denon Owner's Club page still lists the paid upgrade as available for the 3808.


It did take a while for the new feature to show up as "registered" after the purchase. I expect they have some rickety infrastructure and it took a while to prop from their payment system to the upgrade servers. Just a theory though.


----------



## jspeights

Figured a link might help:

http://usa.denon.com/upgrade/ 


Also, news of the wait time for repairs is not helping me resist the urge to upgrade. Must...be...strong...


----------



## cybrsage

The upgrade was painless for me. Just make sure you do the firmware updates first, then the upgrade, then the firware updates again.


After that you will want to redo Audyssey.


----------



## rocksarkar

guys need suggestion about zone 2....I am trying to setup two speakers in my basemate as zone 2...

the question i have is

how to control the receiver from base-mate...do i need to get an extender or something...

i have extra sub which is sitting in my closet so thought of using it, its supercube 2 and i spoke to definitive and they said if the receiver is sending full range signals than i can use high frequency input and output of the sub...does any one have used a setup like this and how is it?


thanks

rock...


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/17732517
> 
> 
> guys need suggestion about zone 2....I am trying to setup two speakers in my basemate as zone 2...
> 
> the question i have is
> 
> how to control the receiver from base-mate...do i need to get an extender or something...



Did you not get the second remote with your receiver ... the one that was designed especially for this purpose?


----------



## rocksarkar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/17737998
> 
> 
> Did you not get the second remote with your receiver ... the one that was designed especially for this purpose?



Yes...but is it wall thru...coz i will in base-mate and receiver is upstairs.


----------



## Floyd05

I am now going from 7.1 setup to 5.1 setup. I went to speaker config and changed to no surr. back. I want to rerun audyssey since I changed distance, but I cannot change amp assign from 7.1 to 5.1. Should I just run auto setup even though it says 7.1 config?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rocksarkar* /forum/post/17732517
> 
> 
> guys need suggestion about zone 2....I am trying to setup two speakers in my basemate as zone 2...
> 
> the question i have is
> 
> how to control the receiver from base-mate...do i need to get an extender or something...



yes, you would either need to get an IR extender (which will be a hard-wired solution) or an RF/IR conversion solution (which would be wireless). Either way, the final IR input can be plugged into the Remote IN jack on the back of the Denon.



> Quote:
> i have extra sub which is sitting in my closet so thought of using it, its supercube 2 and i spoke to definitive and they said if the receiver is sending full range signals than i can use high frequency input and output of the sub...



yes this would work just fine -- run the speaker wire to the SW, then wire the speakers to the SW, and then you would use the built-in crossover filter on the SW to control the "blend".


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/17738995
> 
> 
> I am now going from 7.1 setup to 5.1 setup. I went to speaker config and changed to no surr. back. I want to rerun audyssey since I changed distance, but I cannot change amp assign from 7.1 to 5.1. Should I just run auto setup even though it says 7.1 config?



Sorry-I got it. Just wanted to do it before wife came home. She is not a quiet person and hates the test tones.


----------



## doose24

Hi. Newb here.


Just got my 3808 a week ago and am having a sound quality issue which I'm not sure if it is the receiver, Blu-ray player, speakers, or anything in between.


The problem is with certain Blu-ray disks (particularly the opening credits of Inglourious Basterds) I'm getting HORRIBLE popping and hissing from my speakers. I've listened to a friend's copy of the same movie, and it did it with his copy as well. I watched Taken and no issues at all. Batman Begins, similar hissing in some scenes. I tried looking in the forum, but with 500+ pages, it was a daunting task.


I have a Sony 560 Blu-ray player, Definitive Procinema 1000 speakers with 2000 center, original Monster cable with Monster banana plugs, and HDMI from Blu-ray to my Denon.


This doesn't happen with any standard DVDs I tried in my Blu-ray player, only when the Denon says Multi-Channel in.


If anyone has any thoughts, or if this is a known issue, I'd be most appreciative for some advice.


Thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doose24* /forum/post/17741332
> 
> 
> Hi. Newb here.
> 
> 
> Just got my 3808 a week ago and am having a sound quality issue which I'm not sure if it is the receiver, Blu-ray player, speakers, or anything in between.
> 
> 
> The problem is with certain Blu-ray disks (particularly the opening credits of Inglourious Basterds) I'm getting HORRIBLE popping and hissing from my speakers. I've listened to a friend's copy of the same movie, and it did it with his copy as well. I watched Taken and no issues at all. Batman Begins, similar hissing in some scenes. I tried looking in the forum, but with 500+ pages, it was a daunting task.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 560 Blu-ray player, Definitive Procinema 1000 speakers with 2000 center, original Monster cable with Monster banana plugs, and HDMI from Blu-ray to my Denon.
> 
> 
> This doesn't happen with any standard DVDs I tried in my Blu-ray player, only when the Denon says Multi-Channel in.
> 
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts, or if this is a known issue, I'd be most appreciative for some advice.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is your BD player's firmware up to date?


If you can set the player to bitstream you should try it


----------



## ckelly33

Guys, this may be either easy, or impossible, but a simple search here hasn't turned it up. Is there any way to equalize the volume between inputs? When I switch between my Oppo Bluray (at a volume of ~-20) to my Xbox (~-30) or TiVo (~-16), the volumes have to be adjusted. It would be nice (especially when everyone else is asleep) for switching to produce relatively equal volumes.


My sleeping family thanks you!


----------



## ckelly33

Oh! And where can I find a replacement Audyssey microphone?


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17742350
> 
> 
> Guys, this may be either easy, or impossible, but a simple search here hasn't turned it up. Is there any way to equalize the volume between inputs? When I switch between my Oppo Bluray (at a volume of ~-20) to my Xbox (~-30) or TiVo (~-16), the volumes have to be adjusted. It would be nice (especially when everyone else is asleep) for switching to produce relatively equal volumes.
> 
> 
> My sleeping family thanks you!



I'm not near my 3808 at the moment but from memory go to menu>source>others>src level (analog or digital depending on the connection method)


Hakka.


----------



## batpig

yes, source level is adjustible per input (see pg 38 of the manual, it is indeed under "Other")


and ebay is probably your bet bet for a new Audyssey mic


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/17743364
> 
> 
> I'm not near my 3808 at the moment but from memory go to menu>source>others>src level (analog or digital depending on the connection method)
> 
> 
> Hakka.



Thanks. I knew it was there but I thought I had tried it and didn't get much of a result. Maybe I dreamed it







. I will try it when I can pry the kids away from the TV. Isn't Christmas break great







Thanks.


----------



## Neergaardnowski

I have a 5.1 set up, and I ran through the Audyessy setup and my bass is much lower than I would like to have. I have tried manually raising the bass on the subwoofer itself and it made a small difference, but not quite where I want it. I've looked in the GUI for the sub volume turned it up... and still nothing. Anyone have any ideas or have this problem?


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neergaardnowski* /forum/post/17745666
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 set up, and I ran through the Audyessy setup and my bass is much lower than I would like to have. I have tried manually raising the bass on the subwoofer itself and it made a small difference, but not quite where I want it. I've looked in the GUI for the sub volume turned it up... and still nothing. Anyone have any ideas or have this problem?



Everybody has an opinion when it comes to sound BUT I HATED what Audyessy did to my sound. My center channel and sub were too low. Turning it off made me appreciate my speakers that much more.


Edit: although I have to admit, I'm looking for my Audyessy mic to give it one more shot with my new speakers...you never know


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17747945
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion when it comes to sound BUT I HATED what Audyessy did to my sound. My center channel and sub were too low. Turning it off made me appreciate my speakers that much more.
> 
> 
> Edit: although I have to admit, I'm looking for my Audyessy mic to give it one more shot with my new speakers...you never know



I think it all depends on the placement of the mic. Unless you have a room that's specifically designed (size and materials) to enhance sound waves, you have to do a lot of experimenting with placement of the Audussey mic. I've done plenty (to the pt I heard that tone in my dreams for weeks). I have a very unusually shaped living room and it took over a dozen calibrations to get it close to right. And at the end I was surprised at where mic placements worked to best. Well worth the effort though.


----------



## cdnbum88

I just added a 3800BDCI to my setup and for some reason my HDMI settings are not sticking. Everytime I use the Quick Select they lose my HDMI preferences.


Any thoughts?


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17747945
> 
> 
> My center channel and sub were too low.



Were thay actually too low as rechecked with an SPL meter or just lower than you would have liked? I know Audyssey sets my sub low but it is with in a db or 2 of the rest of the speakers, so it is just too low to my own preferences.


----------



## BMLocal175

I've been looking to upgrade my Denon AVR-4800 now for about 6 months. I have read and re-read numerous threads, articles, and reviews and I'm still not sure which way to go.


I have loved my Denon for 8 yrs now and I think it is time to make the move. I have looked at the past 3 years of Denon's and the 3808 seems to be one of the favorites in this price range and is one of the ones still available at most places.


Will this receiver go well with the PS3 as my Blu-Ray player, av123 Rocket speakers and HSU sub? Will the HD codecs sound better than Dolby Digital on the 4800?


Is there any other Denon receivers around this price range or lower that is considered a better sounding receiver? Should I even be looking at 2 1/2 year old Denon's with the 09 and 10's out?


Another quit thought is I waited this long is The 2011 Denon's an option?

I hope soon I can make a decision and "just do it".


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neergaardnowski* /forum/post/17745666
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 set up, and I ran through the Audyessy setup and my bass is much lower than I would like to have. I have tried manually raising the bass on the subwoofer itself and it made a small difference, but not quite where I want it. I've looked in the GUI for the sub volume turned it up... and still nothing. Anyone have any ideas or have this problem?



Have you done the feature pack upgrade to Dynamic EQ? Dynamic EQ is really a necessary add-on to get bass levels correct with Audyssey. MultEQ balances out your speaker volumes at "refernece level" but as soon as the volume drops to more normal listening levels (10-20dB below reference) you start to lose bass, surrounds, etc.


Another thing you should look at is making sure your crossovers were not set very low. For example, if you have nice speakers with good bass you may have ended up with crossovers of 40-60Hz, which means little bass is actually getting to your sub and fiddling with the SW volume isn't going to do much. Make sure all speakers are set to SMALL with at least an 80Hz crossover, and then bump up the SW volume a bit and see if that helps.


Also note this excellent point from a few posts up:



> Quote:
> Were thay actually too low as rechecked with an SPL meter or just lower than you would have liked? I know Audyssey sets my sub low but it is with in a db or 2 of the rest of the speakers, so it is just too low to my own preferences.



What Audyssey does is calibrate your system to a REFERENCE. However, you may have a different PREFERENCE. For example, you may prefer the SW and the center channel a few dB's "hot", nothing wrong with that at all! At least you know you have a calibrated reference as your starting point, upon which you can then make manual tweaks to get it to your preference.


So adjust the speaker crossovers, and feel free to tweak the channel levels on the SW and center channel to get things to your liking. If you don't have Dynamic EQ installed, you can also tweak the tone control and bump up the bass in addition to raising the SW level.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17753437
> 
> 
> I just added a 3800BDCI to my setup and for some reason my HDMI settings are not sticking. Everytime I use the Quick Select they lose my HDMI preferences.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



yes, Quick Selects need to be RE MEMORIZED once you have set them up to your liking, otherwise they will always default back to the previous settings. That is the whole point of a Quick Select, to take a "snapshot" of your receiver at a specific point in time. If you don't retake the snapshot, it doesn't know that you want to recall those specific settings.


----------



## mastermaybe

One of the trickiest elements to me about the 3808 is recalling which adjustments are local or global. In other words, which settings affect JUST the selected input (like DVD, CD, etc) or ALL of them.


I'm at work ATM, but are the Audyssey settings global? I believe they're local, but would like to know for sure.


I want Dynamic Vol on for my directv but nothing else.


thanks,

James


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17762843
> 
> 
> One of the trickiest elements to me about the 3808 is recalling which adjustments are local or global. In other words, which settings affect JUST the selected input (like DVD, CD, etc) or ALL of them.
> 
> 
> I'm at work ATM, but are the Audyssey settings global? I believe they're local, but would like to know for sure.
> 
> 
> I want Dynamic Vol on for my directv but nothing else.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



Local. DEQ, DVOL, and the Audyssey type (Flat etc) can all be set per input.


----------



## batpig

Audyssey depends on if you have done the feature pack upgrade or not. Since it looks like you have...


Audyssey settings (Room EQ, Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume) are memorized BY INPUT. This is really necessary with Dynamic EQ/Vol because what is desirable for one input (e.g. using Dynamic Volume on cable TV) may be undesirable for another (e.g. you wouldn't want Dynamic Volume on for critical music listening from the CD player).


Surround parameters (e.g. tone control, speaker levels, LFE setting, Cinema EQ) are generally BY SURROUND MODE.


Input specific settings (source level, video processing and picture controls, audio delay) are generally memorized BY INPUT.


It is indeed very confusing, and this will also change slightly from model year to model year....


----------



## mastermaybe

^ thanks, just as I suspected. The GUI is both exhaustive and exhausting at times. I really feel for a novice suffering through it. ESPECIALLY if he or she has yet to discover this thread.


I'm pretty darn well versed with this stuff, but a good portion of the 3808's settings/features are only learned through trial and error, as the manual certainly doesn't cover everything and I believe this may be an example of that fact.


James


----------



## jones2416

Wow.. This thread is huge.. I was woundering if anyone might be able to help me. I have a Xbox 360 and a PS3 running via HDMI to the 3808. I would like to run Optical out of the reciever to a Tritton AX 720 Processor for my headset/chat. Is there a way to send the HDMI audio input through one of the Optical outs?


----------



## batpig

Nope, sorry. No receiver will downmix HDMI audio to non-HDMI output due to copyright restrictions. You will need to run a secondary audio connection for this purpose.


----------



## jones2416

Thank you very much for the Information. I will just have to run direct from the units to a optical spliter to the headset converter...


----------



## nickwin

I've noticed that the volume seems to fluctuate on my system from time to time. If I start watching a movie with the volume at say, -18, which is what I normally have it set at for movies, and I go back later, it will occasionally be SUPER loud at -18. Last night the same thing happened but more extreme. I watched the first half of the new Harry Potter BluRay and the volume seemed a little low for what it was set at which was -16. I watched the second half the next day and it was ridiculously loud. I had to put it at -45 to be about the same as -16 was the day before. That was more extreme that usual, but I have thought to myself a couple times before that the volume seemed to occasionally fluctuate from one viewing to the next.


I'm not using dynamic EQ or the Volume function leveling feature. The 3808 is serving as a pre/pro only, with a Emotiva XPA-5 for amplification. Any ideas of what could be causing this? Has anyone else had this problem with the 3808?


----------



## ckelly33

Just got some new speakers and when I run Audyssey, the sound is way too bright. High pitched voices and sounds are almost irritating to the ear, but when I put it on manual (and remove the audyssey) the sound is too low and almost muffled.


I probably need to use the 'Manual Equalizer" to find the middle but I'm not sure what to move. Anyone have experience with this? What should I move on the equalizer that would basically turn up the treble/tone of voices, giving them a little more crispness?


I have no idea what end (or middle?) to even start with!


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17770872
> 
> 
> Just got some new speakers and when I run Audyssey, the sound is way too bright. High pitched voices and sounds are almost irritating to the ear, but when I put it on manual (and remove the audyssey) the sound is too low and almost muffled.
> 
> 
> I probably need to use the 'Manual Equalizer" to find the middle but I'm not sure what to move. Anyone have experience with this? What should I move on the equalizer that would basically turn up the treble/tone of voices, giving them a little more crispness?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what end (or middle?) to even start with!



Well, it really is a matter of preference but if you're going manual with your e.q. it should look like a "U". (give or take) The low end (bass) start at the left of the e.q. and the midrange is at the middle of the e.q. bar, ending off with the treble or high pitch sounds at the far right of the bar. Basically, the voice is in the middle of the e.q. bar. Hope that helps.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17770872
> 
> 
> Just got some new speakers and when I run Audyssey, the sound is way too bright. High pitched voices and sounds are almost irritating to the ear, but when I put it on manual (and remove the audyssey) the sound is too low and almost muffled.
> 
> 
> I probably need to use the 'Manual Equalizer" to find the middle but I'm not sure what to move. Anyone have experience with this? What should I move on the equalizer that would basically turn up the treble/tone of voices, giving them a little more crispness?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what end (or middle?) to even start with!



I've never tried it, but I believe there is a way to start with the Audyssey settings and modify from those as well. I think there is a copy curve function that you can do and go from there. Perhaps this would be easier than modifying from completely neutral.


Batpig or some of the other more professional "tweakers" may be able to provide confirmation or instructions on how to do this. Conversely, you could try playing around with it yourself. You can always reset if you feel you have moved away from what you were trying to achieve.


Good luck!


----------



## ckelly33

Started playing around on my own, haven't tried the "u-shaped" curve but may move to that next. Mine is more of a slope shape with the lower frequencies turned down and the highest ones turned up. Works ok, but there is still room for improvement.


I may try thr copy curve from the measured Audyssey settings. Thought about doing that earlier but I was still gonna be stuck in not knowing which to adjust. Now that I now which end does what, maybe I can understand what I am doing a bit better.


Thanks for all of your help. I will follow up with my findings, but I probably don't have the ear to get this perfect (or even close). I had just bought some nice speakers (Mythos STS system) to replace my old Bose Acoustimass. They were such highly reviewed speakers, I thought they's be somewhat 'plug and play'....but I wasn't so lucky.


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17776465
> 
> 
> Started playing around on my own, haven't tried the "u-shaped" curve but may move to that next. Mine is more of a slope shape with the lower frequencies turned down and the highest ones turned up. Works ok, but there is still room for improvement.
> 
> 
> I may try thr copy curve from the measured Audyssey settings. Thought about doing that earlier but I was still gonna be stuck in not knowing which to adjust. Now that I now which end does what, maybe I can understand what I am doing a bit better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of your help. I will follow up with my findings, but I probably don't have the ear to get this perfect (or even close). I had just bought some nice speakers (Mythos STS system) to replace my old Bose Acoustimass. They were such highly reviewed speakers, I thought they's be somewhat 'plug and play'....but I wasn't so lucky.



Ckelly33 - what is your center channel? I'm experiencing similar results to you with my Denon 3808 and my STS and Mythos 9 center channel. I'm very happy with the STS speakers, not so much with the 9 yet. It's definitely too harsh and bright.


I haven't done too much troubleshooting yet - was kind of waiting for the speaker to "break in" and then I've been too busy to mess with it.


I think I need to re-do my Audyssey - I think I had my microphone too close to the couch cushions and that may have screwed up the readings (I've been doing a little reading on teh Audyssey FAQ).


There is also a Mythos thread that you may want to check out and see if they have any help in there... I don't know if there are too many folks with the Mythos 9 yet (it's a relatively new speaker - but supposed to be perfectly matched with the STS's).


Anyway - not too much help other than confirming similar results...


sped


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17764035
> 
> 
> Nope, sorry. No receiver will downmix HDMI audio to non-HDMI output due to copyright restrictions. You will need to run a secondary audio connection for this purpose.



Even worse than this is the fact that most components seem to disable HDMI audio until there is an HDCP connection with a "legitimate" display device. Which means that if i want to listen to a CD (just a good old plain CD) through my Blu-Ray player I have to have my TV on...


Sure glad they have that down-converted audio stream locked down from those pirates!


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17770872
> 
> 
> Just got some new speakers and when I run Audyssey, the sound is way too bright. High pitched voices and sounds are almost irritating to the ear, but when I put it on manual (and remove the audyssey) the sound is too low and almost muffled.
> 
> 
> I probably need to use the 'Manual Equalizer" to find the middle but I'm not sure what to move. Anyone have experience with this? What should I move on the equalizer that would basically turn up the treble/tone of voices, giving them a little more crispness?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what end (or middle?) to even start with!



I know this is probably a nob question, but where can I locate the 'manual equilizer' on the 3808. Also, is an EQ curve displayed somewhere? I know you can adust the 'trim', but wasn't aware of frequency adjustments.










Jim


----------



## rec head

I wouldn't write off Audyessey until you have read the setup guide in the Audessey thread and followed those directions. Weird events can screw up an auto setup. I have run it after making changes to get horrible results. An immediate re-run dialed everything and got it sounding great. Personally I don't ever want to manually setup a system again. Its fun to play around and learn the receiver but at the end of he day Audessey just makes everything work.


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpedInFargo* /forum/post/17776670
> 
> 
> Ckelly33 - what is your center channel? I'm experiencing similar results to you with my Denon 3808 and my STS and Mythos 9 center channel. I'm very happy with the STS speakers, not so much with the 9 yet. It's definitely too harsh and bright.



I have the exact same speaker setup - 2x STS, center-Mythos 9, surround Gems w/3808.


Getting closer to getting it right, but not completely impressed as of yet. Would love to work with you in getting these to play well together (granted our rooms and ears are different, but we have the same complaints.)


Chris


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17776895
> 
> 
> I wouldn't write off Audyessey until you have read the setup guide in the Audessey thread and followed those directions. Weird events can screw up an auto setup. I have run it after making changes to get horrible results. An immediate re-run dialed everything and got it sounding great. Personally I don't ever want to manually setup a system again. Its fun to play around and learn the receiver but at the end of he day Audessey just makes everything work.



I've read the instructions and followed them as written. I haven't completely dismissed user yet, but after unfavorable results with both Bose Acoustimass and now Mythos STS's, I'm leaning toward "not all its cracked up to be". THen again, maybe my ears just don't appreciate a "proper" setting.


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/17776800
> 
> 
> I know this is probably a nob question, but where can I locate the 'manual equilizer' on the 3808. Also, is an EQ curve displayed somewhere? I know you can adust the 'trim', but wasn't aware of frequency adjustments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim



To get to it, I think you may have to turn off Audyssey first:

Menu->Parameters->Audyssey settings->switch to manual


To get to the equalizer:

Menu->Manual Setup->Audio Setup->Manual EQ


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickwin* /forum/post/17769646
> 
> 
> I've noticed that the volume seems to fluctuate on my system from time to time. If I start watching a movie with the volume at say, -18, which is what I normally have it set at for movies, and I go back later, it will occasionally be SUPER loud at -18. Last night the same thing happened but more extreme. I watched the first half of the new Harry Potter BluRay and the volume seemed a little low for what it was set at which was -16. I watched the second half the next day and it was ridiculously loud. I had to put it at -45 to be about the same as -16 was the day before. That was more extreme that usual, but I have thought to myself a couple times before that the volume seemed to occasionally fluctuate from one viewing to the next.
> 
> 
> I'm not using dynamic EQ or the Volume function leveling feature. The 3808 is serving as a pre/pro only, with a Emotiva XPA-5 for amplification. Any ideas of what could be causing this? Has anyone else had this problem with the 3808?



Although there are differnces in volume levels with different sources, my volume is very consistent with the same source, especially if I am playing the same disc on the same player, so something doesn't sound right with your unit. The only thing I can think of is to ask if you have installed the latest firmware as I had a number of issues before I started doing the firmware updates and they were all fixed once I ran the updates (I was using the original firmware the unit came with for two years). If that doesn't solve your problem, you may have a bad connector or cable or even a hardware problem with your unit. Good luck!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17776465
> 
> 
> Started playing around on my own, haven't tried the "u-shaped" curve but may move to that next. Mine is more of a slope shape with the lower frequencies turned down and the highest ones turned up. Works ok, but there is still room for improvement.
> 
> 
> I may try thr copy curve from the measured Audyssey settings. Thought about doing that earlier but I was still gonna be stuck in not knowing which to adjust. Now that I now which end does what, maybe I can understand what I am doing a bit better.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of your help. I will follow up with my findings, but I probably don't have the ear to get this perfect (or even close). I had just bought some nice speakers (Mythos STS system) to replace my old Bose Acoustimass. They were such highly reviewed speakers, I thought they's be somewhat 'plug and play'....but I wasn't so lucky.



I would be a little bit concerned about the poor sound using the Auddyssey settings; you have some very fine speakers with the Def. Tech's and I would be suspicious if they sound way off. I would read the Auddyssey forum to get some tips on microphone placement and positions to use when running the Auddyssey setup and then try it again. I have head a few folks say they needed to make minor tweaks to the Auddyssey curves, but never anyone who just couldn't use them at all. I have used them with diverse speaker types such as M&K's and Def. Tech towers and a combination of these two brands and Auddyssey was always able to make the overall system sound much better than before running the program. I would even venture to say that Auddyssey is one of the single greatest advances in home audio in the past decade since everyone's room has different acoustics and no speaker maker can design a speaker that works perfectly, by itself, in such a wide range of home environments. If you are determined to equalize your room by yourself, I highly recommend that you at least get a sound level meter which can be purchased for a very reasonable price from Radio Shack to set the levels rather than going strictly by ear. Good luck!


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17778300
> 
> 
> To get to it, I think you may have to turn off Audyssey first:
> 
> Menu->Parameters->Audyssey settings->switch to manual
> 
> 
> To get to the equalizer:
> 
> Menu->Manual Setup->Audio Setup->Manual EQ



Thanks. Found it.

Jim


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17778547
> 
> 
> I would be a little bit concerned about the poor sound using the Auddyssey settings; you have some very fine speakers with the Def. Tech's and I would be suspicious if they sound way off. I would read the Auddyssey forum to get some tips on microphone placement and positions to use when running the Auddyssey setup and then try it again. I have head a few folks say they needed to make minor tweaks to the Auddyssey curves, but never anyone who just couldn't use them at all. I have used them with diverse speaker types such as M&K's and Def. Tech towers and a combination of these two brands and Auddyssey was always able to make the overall system sound much better than before running the program. I would even venture to say that Auddyssey is one of the single greatest advances in home audio in the past decade since everyone's room has different acoustics and no speaker maker can design a speaker that works perfectly, by itself, in such a wide range of home environments. If you are determined to equalize your room by yourself, I highly recommend that you at least get a sound level meter which can be purchased for a very reasonable price from Radio Shack to set the levels rather than going strictly by ear. Good luck!



ok, maybe I've missed something. Is Audessey not an 'all-or-none' setting? By that, I mean I didn't know that it could be "tweaked". I know you can adjust channel levels but my complaint was that the results were too bright and speech (while pitched too high) was also somewhat distant and muffled. Simply turning Auddyssey off and turning the center channel up a couple of notches has eliminated about 80% of my complaints. I've been trying to muddle through the final 20% manually.


Outside of channel levels, turning on/off dynamic eq & volume, and changing the Auddyssey curve to flat, etc., ARE fine tweaks possible? If so, I CLEARLY need to go to the Audyssey forum and read (ugh!). The closest to fine tweaking I have seen suggested is to run the Auddyssey and copy the curves to manual and adjust from there.


I am open to ANYTHING!


P.S. As far as being worried about the speakers themselves, I was until another member posted they had the exact same combo (DefTech Mythos & Denon 3808) and the exact same problem. The other thing that gave me comfort was the fact that turning Auddyssey off cured most of it.


----------



## rec head

You are right. You can NOT make eq changes to Audessey curves while Audessey is active. When you copy the curves you get a rough image of what Audessey is doing but much lower resolution and without all the other filtering it is doing.


Have you read the setup guide http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post14456895 


or just the Denon manual? The setup guide is pretty comprehensive now.


Just so you know; the FLAT curve does not have high end roll-off that the normal curve does so it will be brighter sounding.


----------



## Nickff

Hello,


I currently have the following speakers connected to my 3808: JBL E90s ( http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volum...s-12-2004.html ), JBL EC35 ( http://www.productwiki.com/jbl-ec35/ ), JBL E20s ( http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAu...9_JBL_E20.aspx ), and JBL E150P ( http://www.productwiki.com/jbl-e150p/ ).


I am pretty sure I should upgrade the E20s and the E150P.


Basically, I am looking for advice on upgrading my setup. Should I upgrade everything? Add and external amp? Just upgrade the E20s and E150P?


I have been looking at the Polk Rti series. Anyone use them with the 3808?


My setup is in a 1200+ sq. ft open, finished basement. All my HT gear is in the center of the basement.


Any advice would be appreciated. I would like to keep the fronts and center, but if the consensus it to dump then I will listen.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gouty

Had my 3808 for a couple of months now and I've been really pleased with the sound, provided it's a 5.1 source. Plain ol' stereo on CD's however have been really lifeless. I've got an ancient $400 Sony shelf system that sounds much better and punchier, which considering the quality of this reciever and the speakers makes me ill. I was wondering if you all had any tips on how to improve the sound for stereo sources.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/17781748
> 
> 
> Had my 3808 for a couple of months now and I've been really pleased with the sound, provided it's a 5.1 source. Plain ol' stereo on CD's however have been really lifeless. I've got an ancient $400 Sony shelf system that sounds much better and punchier, which considering the quality of this reciever and the speakers makes me ill. I was wondering if you all had any tips on how to improve the sound for stereo sources.



I find that the sound quality of some cd's seems lifeless as well, depends on the recording. On certain cd's, Audyssey Dynamic-EQ will help but it can also hurt the sound as well, matter of opinion....


----------



## rec head

Are you using Audessey?

What are your settings for listening in stereo? Direct, standard? Are you using the sub for stereo?

What about speakers, what kind? how many?


----------



## Nickff

Does the 3808 output 130w continuously to the L, R, SL, SR in a 5.1 system?


If I add an external amp does it replace the power fed to the speakers by the 3808 or does it add to it?


Thanks.


----------



## Gouty

Well for the last couple of months the best sound I got was from using Audyssey (flat) and Pro Logic II music and wasn't particularly impressed, especially with the anemic bass. I've got a 5.1 setup consisting of 4 identical towers, a matching center and a Velodyne sub. Like I said earlier, for games and movies I'm thrilled, everything sounds terrific. But when it comes to CD's it's getting it's ass kicked by a comparatively cheap bookshelf system.

But recently while experimenting with streaming some music I found some new settings to play with under the Stereo setting, which previously yielded some really blah sound. I switched the speakers to small, chose LFE+Main, set the crossover to 80hz, turned the EQ into a U shape etc etc, hardly scientific I know but stereo sources sound better than they ever have and it got me wondering what else could be done to further help out.


----------



## cdnbum88

Does this machine play all DVD-R's?


I have a Canon HF11 camcorder and made my first video with it and then burnt the AVCHD to a DVD-R and put it the 3800 and it could not read it?

I used Nero 9 to burn the video. It works on my Sony BDP-BX1.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/17788950
> 
> 
> Does this machine play all DVD-R's?
> 
> 
> I have a Canon HF11 camcorder and made my first video with it and then burnt the AVCHD to a DVD-R and put it the 3800 and it could not read it?
> 
> I used Nero 9 to burn the video. It works on my Sony BDP-BX1.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



Wrong forum... this is about the AVR 3808.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/17789782
> 
> 
> Wrong forum... this is about the AVR 3808.



Thanks, meant the 3800BDCI


----------



## watchuneed

I am sure that there are many threads on connecting a PS3 to a 3808. I have been looking and I can't seem to find them. I am trying to find out the best auido and video settings for my PS3. I have an old Sony LCD Projection TV (1080 , It still has a great picture) and I have Kef 5005 speakers. I did the auto setup on the PS3 and all seems good I just wanted to know if that is the best I can get it. If you can post a link here or give me any info that would be great!


Thanks and have a great Holiday Season!


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watchuneed* /forum/post/17793091
> 
> 
> I am sure that there are many threads on connecting a PS3 to a 3808. I have been looking and I can't seem to find them. I am trying to find out the best auido and video settings for my PS3. I have an old Sony LCD Projection TV (1080 , It still has a great picture) and I have Kef 5005 speakers. I did the auto setup on the PS3 and all seems good I just wanted to know if that is the best I can get it. If you can post a link here or give me any info that would be great!
> 
> 
> Thanks and have a great Holiday Season!



Look for "Case 4" in this guide :


> Quote:
> Case 4: PS3 connected to a recent model AVR, with HDMI inputs, and the AVR HDMI output is connected to your recent vintage HDTV.
> 
> 
> In this case you can simply use an HDMI cable to connect from the HDMI output on your PS3 to an available HDMI input on your AVR. Then use another HDMI cable to connected the HDMI output of your AVR to an available HDMI input on your HDTV. Your AVR will receive the digital audio data (decoded and provided in multi-channel LPCM format) from the PS3, will process it then output the audio to the connected speakers. The AVR will also pass the digital video data on to your HDTV for display.
> 
> 
> Suggested PS3 Audio and Video additional Settings for Case 4 (starting from XMB and Settings drop down menu):
> 
> 
> * XMB >>> Settings >>> Display Settings >>> Video Output Settings = HDMI >>> Setting Method=AUTOMATIC
> 
> 
> * XMB >>> Settings >>> Video Settings* >>> *BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI)=LINEAR PCM* - Note: if you have the "PS3 Slim" model and your AVR supports Dolby TruHD and DTS HD-MA decoding then you can alternatively set the PS3 to output the BD/DVD audio in Bitstream format and let the AVR do the decoding.
> 
> 
> * XMB >>> Settings >>> Sound Settings >>> Audio Output Settings >>> HDMI >>> Method for Setting the Output Format=AUTOMATIC
> 
> 
> * "Video Settings" was called "BD/DVD Settings" with PS3 firmware prior to version 2.50



That is how I have my PS3 set up (not the slim version).


Brandon


----------



## Sr20kidD

I noticed when i updated to the new firmware the volume was louder. I used to put the volume up to 36-34, now i have to listen to it between the 54-44 range. Are my ears/eyes deceiving me???


----------



## wes k

I have an external amp for the three fronts so only six channels of the 3808's amp will be used. If this can be done where is the setting for it?


Thanks


Wes


----------



## iramack

No, they can't be used at the same time under any circumstance.........


This thread is devolving rapidly...........


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wes k* /forum/post/17794081
> 
> 
> I have an external amp for the three fronts so only six channels of the 3808's amp will be used. If this can be done where is the setting for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Wes



p29 of the manual


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17770872
> 
> 
> Just got some new speakers and when I run Audyssey, the sound is way too bright. High pitched voices and sounds are almost irritating to the ear, but when I put it on manual (and remove the audyssey) the sound is too low and almost muffled.
> 
> 
> I probably need to use the 'Manual Equalizer" to find the middle but I'm not sure what to move. Anyone have experience with this? What should I move on the equalizer that would basically turn up the treble/tone of voices, giving them a little more crispness?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what end (or middle?) to even start with!



I'd go to the Audyssey thread and read up on how to do the equalizing process. I thought I did it correctly until I spent some time in the faq there. My second results were way different than my first.


----------



## oolalajp

Hello,


And thanks for reading.


Just the other day I played a multi-channel DVD-A disc in the Pure mode...but even though the receiver clearly showed the input as 6 channels, the output was limited to the front R and L and sub-woofer.


What gives? Why is this happening? The DVD/CD player clearly shows that it is outputting 6 channels and the receiver clearly shows that it is receiving 6 channels...but the receiver is only outputting the front R and L and sub-woofer channels even though it is in the Pure mode.


Help!


----------



## cohenfive

i'm in the process of getting a 3808ci to replace my aging (10-12 yrs old) denon ht receiver that is giving me audio problems. i'm pretty excited, especially about the connectivity and ability to display things like my pictures. i'm a bit unnerved by the length of this thread, so if there are any tips/tricks i need to be aware of when i get this unit please let me know...and thanks!


i will have a pretty basic setup--3808ci with comcast hd box, panny 58 inch plasma and atlantic technologies 5.1 speaker setup (with 2 subs) that is also about 10 yrs old. primary function will be for watching hd tv, playing wii and occaisonal movies (i don't yet have a blue ray player). i do have a home network but the room where the ht is does not have an active ethernet port yet. i do have a wireless access point about 20 feet away however. i also have a roku soundbridge hooked up to another audio setup to drive speakers in the house. that setup has been very difficult as i have firewall issues with mcafee not letting the roku access music even with everything that i see setup to allow it. i literally have to shut down the mcafee firewall in order to play music through the roku.


i am planning on either wiring the room to get ethernet cable to the 3808 or possibly get a wireless card for it..but i know that wireless isn't a great idea to stream content.


anyway, i'm excited even just to have usb ports for the thing!


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17815224
> 
> 
> i'm in the process of getting a 3808ci to replace my aging (10-12 yrs old) denon ht receiver that is giving me audio problems. i'm pretty excited, especially about the connectivity and ability to display things like my pictures. i'm a bit unnerved by the length of this thread, so if there are any tips/tricks i need to be aware of when i get this unit please let me know...and thanks!
> 
> 
> i will have a pretty basic setup--3808ci with comcast hd box, panny 58 inch plasma and atlantic technologies 5.1 speaker setup (with 2 subs) that is also about 10 yrs old. primary function will be for watching hd tv, playing wii and occaisonal movies (i don't yet have a blue ray player). i do have a home network but the room where the ht is does not have an active ethernet port yet. i do have a wireless access point about 20 feet away however. i also have a roku soundbridge hooked up to another audio setup to drive speakers in the house. that setup has been very difficult as i have firewall issues with mcafee not letting the roku access music even with everything that i see setup to allow it. i literally have to shut down the mcafee firewall in order to play music through the roku.
> 
> 
> i am planning on either wiring the room to get ethernet cable to the 3808 or possibly get a wireless card for it..but i know that wireless isn't a great idea to stream content.
> 
> 
> anyway, i'm excited even just to have usb ports for the thing!



Start here: http://batpigworld.com/


----------



## SpedInFargo

As mentioned before, I've been unsatisfied with the sound from my Definitive Mythos 9 center speaker since I got it a few months ago. I ran it through Audyssey a couple of times and tried tinkering with it manually, but was never satisfied as a good sound with respect to dialog. Definitely not as good as my STS mains.


So I finally dug into it some more last night and I think it's not the speaker at all but something to do with the output of my center channel amplifier - could be an obscure setting that I'm missing but please comment on my troubleshooting:


As mentioned, the sound was really harsh and while not really tinny, just very empty and not full at all. Absolutely no bass at all. Trying to narrow down things I disabled all Audyssey and manual EQ (set Room EQ to OFF) and then ran some music through 5-channel stereo. I unhooked all other speakers (mains and surround) and disabled the subwoofer output of the receiver.


Listening to JUST the Nine on the center channel sounded like crap. Absolutely NO bass whatsoever. I put my ear up to the speaker and could only hear anything out of the tweeter and the two middle-sized cones.


From there I hooked up the Nine to my right-speaker output from the receiver. Sounded what I would expect - not as full as the STS but definitely enough bass and sounded pretty good.


I hooked an STS up as the center channel and kept things as 5-channel stereo. THAT also sounded like crap.


Made sure that there was no speaker cable issues - used the same cables on center channel output and right-speaker output from my receiver. I also hooked up the speaker to one of the Surround outputs - the NINE sounded fine in all channels except the center output.


I played around with the Small/Large setting of the channel with no change. I think I tested with various crossover settings as well (I'll confirm this tonight) and nothing I tried could get whatever I hooked up to the center channel sound good at all. Since I get good sound out of my rear speakers in 5-channel stereo, I would expect the center speaker to sound similar.


Am I missing a basic setting that would affect this behavior?


Does this sound like something that would be indicative of something screwed up with the output of my center channel amp?


Any other ideas before I start heading down the road of warranty work?


Thanks,

Sped


----------



## Gary J

Yep, you need to post this in the Audyssey thread but for starters do you the center in a cabinet or on the floor?


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17816446
> 
> 
> Yep, you need to post this in the Audyssey thread but for starters do you the center in a cabinet or on the floor?



The speaker sits on the shelf right in front of my display (65" DLP).


But I think I took Audyssey out of the equation in my troubleshooting by completely disabling Room EQ and listening to a music source in 5-channel stereo. Maybe I'm wrong on that?


And it exhibits the same behavior no matter what type of speaker I hook up to the output of my center channel amp...


----------



## Sharp1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17815224
> 
> 
> i'm in the process of getting a 3808ci to replace my aging (10-12 yrs old) denon ht receiver that is giving me audio problems. I'm pretty excited, especially about the connectivity and ability to display things like my pictures. I'm a bit unnerved by the length of this thread, so if there are any tips/tricks i need to be aware of when i get this unit please let me know...and thanks!
> 
> 
> I will have a pretty basic setup--3808ci with comcast hd box, panny 58 inch plasma and atlantic technologies 5.1 speaker setup (with 2 subs) that is also about 10 yrs old. Primary function will be for watching hd tv, playing wii and occaisonal movies (i don't yet have a blue ray player). I do have a home network but the room where the ht is does not have an active ethernet port yet. I do have a wireless access point about 20 feet away however. I also have a roku soundbridge hooked up to another audio setup to drive speakers in the house. That setup has been very difficult as i have firewall issues with mcafee not letting the roku access music even with everything that i see setup to allow it. I literally have to shut down the mcafee firewall in order to play music through the roku.
> 
> 
> I am planning on either wiring the room to get ethernet cable to the 3808 or possibly get a wireless card for it..but i know that wireless isn't a great idea to stream content.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i'm excited even just to have usb ports for the thing!




Congratulations I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpedInFargo* /forum/post/17816509
> 
> 
> The speaker sits on the shelf right in front of my display (65" DLP).
> 
> 
> But I think I took Audyssey out of the equation in my troubleshooting by completely disabling Room EQ and listening to a music source in 5-channel stereo. Maybe I'm wrong on that?
> 
> 
> And it exhibits the same behavior no matter what type of speaker I hook up to the output of my center channel amp...




How about moving the center cables to the L or R mains? To rule out a bad cable or bad speaker.


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17816953
> 
> 
> How about moving the center cables to the L or R mains? To rule out a bad cable or bad speaker.



Yep - tried that. I can literally leave the speaker hooked up to one set of speaker cables and then just move the cables from the Center output to the Left-Rear output and it's night-and-day difference.


In 5-channel stereo, all other four channels (Left, Right, Left-Rear, and Right-Rear) sound roughly the same (even just moving the same speaker around on those outputs). Only when I hook the same speaker into the center channel output to I get the bad behavior. And by bad behavior, I mean BAD. It sounds roughly like a speaker from an AM radio in a car from the 70s...


I got some advice from the Audyssey thread that maybe I shouldn't be trusting the 5-channel stereo since who knows what it's really sending to all five speakers. I have a 5.1 mix of Dire Straits Brothers in Arms that should be a good test to see how the center channel amp sounds with that... I'll try that tonight and report back...


I might also do a factory reset of the 3808 just to see if that helps as well...


Thanks for the replies!

sped


----------



## iramack

Speed,


Stop, recheck all connections, and Re-Run Audyssey. Listen to the tones as they cylce through the channels. If your center amp is messed up it will sound crappy (low vol./distorted etc.) on the tone generator that Audyssey uses. It will sound WAY different than the other speakers and should, if messed up cause Audyssey to either call it out of phase OR put the level to the max boost of + 12 db on the level settings.


Using the center channel alone is not reliable to test for your issue as the center is usually matrixed and may not have a full range signal at all times.


Good luck.


Steve


----------



## rec head

You can also listen to the test tones from the 3808


----------



## Cutaway

Bump



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dukescotts* /forum/post/16099943
> 
> 
> I use a URC universal remote with a base station. I've got that connected to my 3808 via the rear input jack. Ever since I did the upgrade a few months ago for the audyssey stuff, the receiver's responsiveness to the remote has gone way down and lately it's gotten unusable.
> 
> 
> I finally gave up today and stuck an IR bug on the front of the 3808, but I'm not really happy about that solution. The IR jack us SUPPOSED to be the more reliable method. Plus, I just don't like the aesthetics of having an IR bug on the front and you've got to worry about it getting knocked off.
> 
> 
> Any idea what might be the problem? After I did the firmware update necessary for the upgrade, I noticed that there was no longer an option in the menus that there used to be regarding the remote. There used to be something in there about enabling the two way remote. Turning that on dramatically improved the responsiveness of the IR jack. There's now a different menu option for the RS-232 port with a reference to the "two-way remote" but that doesn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> 
> I'd definitely appreciate any ideas. I tried searching the thread but couldn't find anything and it's gotten way too big too browse.
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atalla* /forum/post/16941796
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen this problem other than dukescotts? I finally did the firmware upgrade and am having precisely the same problem, also with a URC base station. It actually seems that the problem is most localized to the volume controls. I don't have any issues with responsiveness when navigating the menu system via the URC remote, but volume up/down and mute are almost non-functioning. Also had to use a flasher to solve the problem. Would love to hear that somebody knows how to solve this issue.
> 
> 
> Atalla



Anyone come up with anything for this?


I have been working with a URC MX-900 with a MRF-260. Zone 2 volume and off commands only work with a flasher stuck to the front.


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17818662
> 
> 
> Speed,
> 
> 
> Stop, recheck all connections, and Re-Run Audyssey. Listen to the tones as they cylce through the channels. If your center amp is messed up it will sound crappy (low vol./distorted etc.) on the tone generator that Audyssey uses. It will sound WAY different than the other speakers and should, if messed up cause Audyssey to either call it out of phase OR put the level to the max boost of + 12 db on the level settings.
> 
> 
> Using the center channel alone is not reliable to test for your issue as the center is usually matrixed and may not have a full range signal at all times.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Steve




Hey guys - here are some updates (posted to the Aud thread) based on some more testing last night. Good news is that the center amp is not faulty... bad news is that I still can't get great sounds from my center speaker from my Audyssey...




Update on this after playing around with it last night.


First of all - your first note about 5-channel stereo doing "who the hell knows what" was accurate. Playing the 5.1 mix of Brothers in Arms put some decent enough bass through the center channel so there appears to be nothing wrong with the receiver. I guess 5-channel stereo is really 4-channel stereo with really not much going to the center channel. Not a big deal.


So after making sure all speaker wires were connected solidly I ran through Audyssey again. Put the mic on a tripod and kept it away from seatbacks (I don't have access to a boom mic stand unfortunately)... ran it through a full 8 seating positions... let it calculate... and...


Essentially same result that I started with. I'm pretty much happy with all sound except the center channel. It continues to sound harsh and bright to me... Especially in a movie like "Up" where a lot of the voices (esp. the kid's voice) are somewhat in the upper range to begin with. It sounds even worse with Aud Flat setting. Crossover seems fine - 80 for the center.


So I don't know if it's a combination of my Denon 3808, the Mythos 9, my speaker placement, my room, and my potentially sensitive ears, but I'm just not sure I'm going to be able to get my center channel to sound the way I need it to without using the manual EQ setting and lowering some of the high frequencies a bit.


I know you're supposed to try and match your center the best you can with your mains, but I'm wondering if experimenting with a different center speaker (maybe something different than the Mythos line altogether) would get me different (better?) results.


I'll continue to read the Aud FAQs and try other things (maybe a different placement of the center channel) and run the Aud setup again a few times... but just a little disappointed right now (esp. since the Nine is a $700 speaker).


I took some screenshots of my Aud settings and the Man EQ curve copy results... I could post them if that springs any other ideas...


Anyway - thanks a bunch for the help...


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpedInFargo* /forum/post/17816345
> 
> 
> As mentioned before, I've been unsatisfied with the sound from my Definitive Mythos 9 center speaker since I got it a few months ago. I ran it through Audyssey a couple of times and tried tinkering with it manually, but was never satisfied as a good sound with respect to dialog. Definitely not as good as my STS mains.
> 
> 
> So I finally dug into it some more last night and I think it's not the speaker at all but something to do with the output of my center channel amplifier - could be an obscure setting that I'm missing but please comment on my troubleshooting:
> 
> 
> As mentioned, the sound was really harsh and while not really tinny, just very empty and not full at all. Absolutely no bass at all. Trying to narrow down things I disabled all Audyssey and manual EQ (set Room EQ to OFF) and then ran some music through 5-channel stereo. I unhooked all other speakers (mains and surround) and disabled the subwoofer output of the receiver.
> 
> 
> Listening to JUST the Nine on the center channel sounded like crap. Absolutely NO bass whatsoever. I put my ear up to the speaker and could only hear anything out of the tweeter and the two middle-sized cones.
> 
> 
> From there I hooked up the Nine to my right-speaker output from the receiver. Sounded what I would expect - not as full as the STS but definitely enough bass and sounded pretty good.
> 
> 
> I hooked an STS up as the center channel and kept things as 5-channel stereo. THAT also sounded like crap.
> 
> 
> Made sure that there was no speaker cable issues - used the same cables on center channel output and right-speaker output from my receiver. I also hooked up the speaker to one of the Surround outputs - the NINE sounded fine in all channels except the center output.
> 
> 
> I played around with the Small/Large setting of the channel with no change. I think I tested with various crossover settings as well (I'll confirm this tonight) and nothing I tried could get whatever I hooked up to the center channel sound good at all. Since I get good sound out of my rear speakers in 5-channel stereo, I would expect the center speaker to sound similar.
> 
> 
> Am I missing a basic setting that would affect this behavior?
> 
> 
> Does this sound like something that would be indicative of something screwed up with the output of my center channel amp?
> 
> 
> Any other ideas before I start heading down the road of warranty work?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sped



It seems to me that either your crossover freq. for the center channel is set so high that no bass goes to that channel whatsoever, or else the amp for that channel has a problem. I would set the crossover to 40 Hz for the center just to test this theory. If you now get bass, then perhaps it was just set too high by Audyssey before. If moving the crossover freq. that low still doesn't help, it seems to me that your earlier tests have pretty well ruled out any other possibility other than the center amp being bad. Good luck!


----------



## hansangb

Atalla, dukescotts, Cutaway,

I have the MX900 and MRF350 combo. I have not had any issues with the remotes sensitivity. Have you guys tried moving the base unit around? My MRF350 came with a "sniffer" option to detect interference. Maybe something is causing more interference?


Of course, replacing the battery would be #1 on my list of things to try out.


Finally, have you tried resetting (not factory default, just turning it off with the button next to the STANDBY/POWER)


----------



## motoman

I have a 3808CI that I've had since Feb 2008 and it has all the updates installed. I'm using an Oppo BDP-83 BR player connected via HDMI and a Oppo DV-983H also connected via HDMI to a new Samsung UN55B8500. Never noticed it before with my old TV but now with this TV I've been having lip-sych issues.


My question concerns the HDMI setup menu on the Denon. Would I be better off turning the automatic lip-synch option off and then just using the audio delay button to try and adjust it out? Could having auto on make the two work against each other? Just leaving the auto lip sych on the lips still don't match and I can't seem to get it dialed in with it on and using the audio delay settings.


I'll try it out over the weekend but I was sitting here at work and thought about it. Just wondering if anybody has had any experience with this?


Thanks,


Jim


----------



## rec head

Are you getting issues with the 83 and the 983? I sometimes get them with the 83 usually a "pause and play" takes care of it.


----------



## motoman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17824433
> 
> 
> Are you getting issues with the 83 and the 983? I sometimes get them with the 83 usually a "pause and play" takes care of it.



Nope I get it with both units. I've tried pausing and restarting but that hasn't helped. Sometimes it seems like everything is ok then all of a sudden the sych is way off. That is whay I was kind of wondering if the auto mode might be trying to compensate for the lip sych then my 3 to 5ms offset with the audio delay I inputed makes things off even more.


It is very frustrating. I'm going to try and watch something on my Toshiba HD-XA2 and see if it is still off.


Jim


----------



## seadan

Hi folks,


I'm looking at picking up an open-box 3808CI, and wanted to get your thoughts on how it might compare to the Onkyo TX-NR807? My use is primarily around the networked media playback functionality, and 2-way remote use with URC MX-5000. I also plan to utilize Zone 2 powered out to power multi-room speakers (using a Speakercraft box).


Also, any concerns on getting a demo/open box model (comes w/full mfg warranty from authorized dealer)? The price is almost too hard to pass up...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## tully214

I already own a 3808 and my friend may purchase this unit from Dakmart as a refurb unit. Will it have the upgrade pack or will it free for him to download?


Thanks

Gish


----------



## metman2003

It's 2010 and now the next generation of new tech hits the home theatre, DirecTV launched DirecTV 12 last week and they will announce 3D at CES, and the rest of the industry will follow with "new 3D capable TV's and receivers". Will the 3808 be able to handle the 3D signal with a firmware upgrade as the current DirecTV boxes...or will this "future proof receiver" be obsoleted?.


----------



## ckelly33

I've run Auddyssey but the sound is too bright, many of the other controls are over my head when it comes to fine calibration of sound....is there anywhere in the menu that I can do a 'simple' bass/treble adjustment other than the (very intimidating) manual equalizer?


----------



## ckelly33

Also, I'm on my second set of speakers with my 3808. My first set was a Bose Acoustimass 15 system and now I have upgraded to a Mythos STS system. Both times I ran Audyssey (once with the Bose and once with the Mythos), the 3808 told me my polarity was set wrong on both my L and my R front channels. I didn't think that much of it with my Bose as I had been through a difficult in-wall wiring process and might have gotten mixed up (despite my careful attention). This time, it was much easier and I could easily see that I was wired correctly.


My question is this: should I follow the Auddyssey's instructions even though I can see that my wiring is right (maybe something inside the Denon is backwards!) or should I ignore the polarity warning and leave my wiring as is?


----------



## rec head

Leave the wiring and check out the Audyssey thread. The setup guide will answer all of these questions and many more.


----------



## Raptor007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/17770872
> 
> 
> Just got some new speakers and when I run Audyssey, the sound is way too bright. High pitched voices and sounds are almost irritating to the ear, but when I put it on manual (and remove the audyssey) the sound is too low and almost muffled.
> 
> 
> I probably need to use the 'Manual Equalizer" to find the middle but I'm not sure what to move. Anyone have experience with this? What should I move on the equalizer that would basically turn up the treble/tone of voices, giving them a little more crispness?
> 
> 
> I have no idea what end (or middle?) to even start with!



Which Audyssey Room EQ are you using? Most of us here use "Audyssey Flat", but if your sound seems overly bright, try just "Audyssey" which rolls off the high-end.


----------



## RAJH

Firmware Issue


I made the mistake of trying to update the firmware of my 3808CI receiver. The update hung at step #1/15 for several hours and the receiver would not respond to any local or remote commands. I cycled the power but can only get the red "On/Standby" button to light up and nothing else. I've tried doing a hard reset but that did not work.


What is the proper reset procedure for this issue?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAJH* /forum/post/17838215
> 
> Firmware Issue
> 
> 
> I made the mistake of trying to update the firmware of my 3808CI receiver. The update hung at step #1/15 for several hours and the receiver would not respond to any local or remote commands. I cycled the power but can only get the red "On/Standby" button to light up and nothing else. I've tried doing a hard reset but that did not work.
> 
> 
> What is the proper reset procedure for this issue?



Have you tried this?


- Unplug the Ethernet cable.

- Turn off the main power.

- Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons

- After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power

- Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)

- Turn on the main power

- After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.

- Re-connect the Ethernet cable

- After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.


----------



## RAJH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/17838846
> 
> 
> Have you tried this?
> 
> 
> - Unplug the Ethernet cable.
> 
> - Turn off the main power.
> 
> - Hold down the 'Standard' and 'DSP Sim' buttons (note: microprocessor reset "hard reset")
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons
> 
> - After the unit finishes booting up turn off the main power
> 
> - Hold the 'up' and 'down' arrow buttons (note: this described in instructions procedure #2 for firmware prior to 1.57)
> 
> - Turn on the main power
> 
> - After the display flashes 5 times or so release the buttons.
> 
> - Re-connect the Ethernet cable
> 
> - After you see an IP address in network info, try updating the firmware again.



I tried that already and it did not work. The red "On/Standby" light turns on but nothing else happens. I also tried holding the up and down arrows while powering up with the same results.


I was hoping there was another solution. I have an RS232 cable and was wondering if there was a way to reinstall the firmware that way.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RAJH* /forum/post/17839444
> 
> 
> I tried that already and it did not work. The red "On/Standby" light turns on but nothing else happens. I also tried holding the up and down arrows while powering up with the same results.



Power off the 3808 when it's ON rather than when it's in Standby. Then do the Reset the Microprocessor procedure again.


----------



## RAJH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/17839902
> 
> 
> Power off the 3808 when it's ON rather than when it's in Standby. Then do the Reset the Microprocessor procedure again.



The receiver will not turn on (green light). I can only get the red light to turn on.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Okay ... forget about the reset for a moment. Are you saying you cannot get the AVR to power ON (green light) at all?


----------



## RAJH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/17840725
> 
> 
> Okay ... forget about the reset for a moment. Are you saying you cannot get the AVR to power ON (green light) at all?



Correct.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Turn the 3808 OFF and unplug it for about an hour. Then see if it will turn ON. While waiting, I would suggest using the Search This Thread button (upper right of page) using keywords such as "update freeze" or words similar to see what others have done in your situation.


----------



## rec head

there is also the dedicated 3808 fw thread. If you are going to search you can download the thread and search it with your word processor which seems to work better.


----------



## GTLyon

I had the exact same problem with my Denon after doing a firmware update. I had to send it in for repairs (took them about two months). I'm pretty sure it ended up being a microprocessor. Hopefully mine was just an isolated incident and yours might be something different.

Good luck.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/17813075
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> And thanks for reading.
> 
> 
> Just the other day I played a multi-channel DVD-A disc in the Pure mode...but even though the receiver clearly showed the input as 6 channels, the output was limited to the front R and L and sub-woofer.
> 
> 
> What gives? Why is this happening? The DVD/CD player clearly shows that it is outputting 6 channels and the receiver clearly shows that it is receiving 6 channels...but the receiver is only outputting the front R and L and sub-woofer channels even though it is in the Pure mode.
> 
> 
> Help!



Pure direct is a 2ch mode, turn pure direct off for multichannel playback.


Hakka.


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Raptor007* /forum/post/17838130
> 
> 
> Which Audyssey Room EQ are you using? Most of us here use "Audyssey Flat", but if your sound seems overly bright, try just "Audyssey" which rolls off the high-end.



Audyssey is what I am using currently but I'm still tweaking. From the initial Audyssey settings, I've had to turn down the rears and the sub a bit, I also turned the center up. Getting happier...


Audyssey flat was definately too sharp with my last calibration - and probably still is - but I will check it out just to measure all of my options.


----------



## cohenfive

ok, a dumb question on a very soon to be owner of the 3808ci...


i'm also thinking of getting a denon DVD-2500BTCI bluray transport which seems to be a pretty good deal on closeout at around $250. the only issue i see with it is the lack of ethernet port on the player.


my question is this--can i use the 3808ci ethernet port to stream things like netflix or other movies (assuming i have the proper hardware box if needed) for audio and video thereby bypassing the dvd2500 altogether in those situations?


thanks!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17849750
> 
> 
> ok, a dumb question on a very soon to be owner of the 3808ci...
> 
> 
> i'm also thinking of getting a denon DVD-2500BTCI bluray transport which seems to be a pretty good deal on closeout at around $250. the only issue i see with it is the lack of ethernet port on the player.
> 
> 
> my question is this--can i use the 3808ci ethernet port to stream things like netflix or other movies (assuming i have the proper hardware box if needed) for audio and video thereby bypassing the dvd2500 altogether in those situations?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Nope. 3808 is not capable of receiving any video. It can be used for various audio, but no video.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17849977
> 
> 
> Nope. 3808 is not capable of receiving any video. It can be used for various audio, but no video.



thanks. i'm upgrading my 10 yr old ht hardware and my head is just spinning with all the connectivity and compatibility possibilities these days. no way to stay ahead of all this, you just have to pick a point and dive in to what is available at that time, knowing that the gear may be obsolete in a few years.


if i go with the denon 2500 i guess i'm saying no to getting movies streamed via the player...no biggie i guess but it would be nice.


----------



## liquidmetal

cohenfive, you need a western digital live, or maybe better, the new popbox coming out.


i have the live going to my denon via hdmi and i could not live without it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/17851271
> 
> 
> cohenfive, you need a western digital live, or maybe better, the new popbox coming out.
> 
> 
> i have the live going to my denon via hdmi and i could not live without it.



Even better a PS3 slim







IMHO


----------



## liquidmetal

Have to disagree... PS3 too limited on formats and conversion does not look good and the price is alot more.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/17851489
> 
> 
> Have to disagree... PS3 too limited on formats and conversion does not look good and the price is alot more.



I must admit. Not playing FLAC tunes directly is a letdown. Other then that I have no problems streaming direct HD movies from a PC and Netflix instant streaming. For audio only streaming I use the Denon


----------



## cdnbum88

Anyone using this unit with the Velodyne SMS-1? If yes, any words of wisdom on setup and use?

I know it is room and system based, but would like to get an idea of any sort of 'best practices'. I am reading the manual and see things about double EQing and stuff.

This is a new arena for me.


----------



## cohenfive

so this is all starting to add up now....first the 3808ci, then of course i figure it's time to get a bluray player (denon 2500 on closeout), then i need a streaming box (wd tv live)....anything i'm missing (other than needing to get our ethernet installed in this room)???


----------



## Gary J

Look into the Popcorn Hour A-110 instead of WD, get your shift key fixed.


----------



## Munchdog

So I'm having trouble understanding the Surround Modes. If I drop in a Blu Ray, hit Standard, things sound just ok. However, if I set it to Direct - which runs two channel, I get the deep rumbling sound effects that I'm missing in Standard mode. It's night and day different - couch is shaking with the bass, you hear all the great detail. So how do I get the same quality sound effects while in Standard mode?


----------



## RAJH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GTLyon* /forum/post/17843334
> 
> 
> I had the exact same problem with my Denon after doing a firmware update. I had to send it in for repairs (took them about two months). I'm pretty sure it ended up being a microprocessor. Hopefully mine was just an isolated incident and yours might be something different.
> 
> Good luck.



Denon tech support could not resolve the issue so I have to send it in for service. The thought of waiting a month or more to get it back really ticks me off.


I may pick up a Marantz SR6004 in the meantime. _Forget the SR6004; I just read about the high failure rate with these units._


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17852712
> 
> 
> Look into the Popcorn Hour A-110 instead of WD, get your shift key fixed.



or at least i haven't found it yet...i want to be able to access both my local content (audio, video, and pictures) as well as internet based content (my netflix account, pandora, etc) all from one box. i don't know of anything that can handle both local and internet sourced content yet...the roku looks like it does a great job with netlfix, the wd live with local content, but i only have one ethernet cable and only want one box if possible.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17854113
> 
> 
> or at least i haven't found it yet...i want to be able to access both my local content (audio, video, and pictures) as well as internet based content (my netflix account, pandora, etc) all from one box. i don't know of anything that can handle both local and internet sourced content yet...the roku looks like it does a great job with netlfix, the wd live with local content, but i only have one ethernet cable and only want one box if possible.



I am doing all that you want with the PS3 slim but for audio only I prefer the Denon. You can do Netflix, local content (audio, video and pictures), Pandora through the PS3 Internet browser, and some other Internet content using PlayOn.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17849750
> 
> 
> ok, a dumb question on a very soon to be owner of the 3808ci...
> 
> 
> i'm also thinking of getting a denon DVD-2500BTCI bluray transport which seems to be a pretty good deal on closeout at around $250. the only issue i see with it is the lack of ethernet port on the player.
> 
> 
> my question is this--can i use the 3808ci ethernet port to stream things like netflix or other movies (assuming i have the proper hardware box if needed) for audio and video thereby bypassing the dvd2500 altogether in those situations?
> 
> 
> thanks!



The key to answering your question is your own words, "...assuming I have the proper hardware box". You can buy a Roku or similar box and connect it via HDMI or component cable to your 3808; you cannot stream this video alone or through the ethernet cable, but you can accomplish the same thing using a similar device or computer connected to the 3808. Of course you can stream audio from your home network or via the internet radio over the ethernet to your 3808.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Munchdog* /forum/post/17852718
> 
> 
> So I'm having trouble understanding the Surround Modes. If I drop in a Blu Ray, hit Standard, things sound just ok. However, if I set it to Direct - which runs two channel, I get the deep rumbling sound effects that I'm missing in Standard mode. It's night and day different - couch is shaking with the bass, you hear all the great detail. So how do I get the same quality sound effects while in Standard mode?



You didn't say how you had your Blu-ray set up? Also, have you run Audyssey? We need to know more about your setup before we can really give you an intelligent answer.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17854113
> 
> 
> or at least i haven't found it yet...i want to be able to access both my local content (audio, video, and pictures) as well as internet based content (my netflix account, pandora, etc) all from one box. i don't know of anything that can handle both local and internet sourced content yet...the roku looks like it does a great job with netlfix, the wd live with local content, but i only have one ethernet cable and only want one box if possible.



The device you are referring to is called a computer! Get one of the slim models from HP, Gateway or Acer with an HDMI and ethernet out and you can access all of the local and external sources you mention.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17849750
> 
> 
> 'm also thinking of getting a denon DVD-2500BTCI bluray transport which seems to be a pretty good deal on closeout at around $250. the only issue i see with it is the lack of ethernet port on the player.



As an aside, what's so great about the DVD-2500BTCI? For $250 you should expect Ethernet support.


For that price you could get the Panasonic DMP-BD80 or the Panasonic DMP-BD60, for half that price. Each has Ethernet.


----------



## batpig

+1 -- the 2500BTCI is slow and outdated and not that hot of a performer. You are paying a huge premium for the "Denon" brand name and the hefty build quality (plus whatever jollies you get from having your BDP match your AVR).


For less money you could get, say, the LG BD390 which has WiFi built in plus Netflix and other streaming capabilities.


----------



## cohenfive

thanks for all the advice (except maybe the shift key comment!). i just found out about the lg bd390 today. that seems to be the only single device that does everything that i need a device to do. yes maybe there's a small compromise on audio and build quality, but with that box i should be able to play bluray disks, upconverted sd dvds with decent quality, plus stream netflix hd as well as my local content (or at least most of it including pictures and music which are my primary interests). plus it's only $240 since it's going to be an old model soon. hopefully they will continue to add channels for it and other access such as picasa. i have a wired network with a wap54g wireless access point, hopefully that's enough bandwidth for now. if not i've already thought that wiring the room (i was stupid and didn't wire that room when we did the rest of the house) would be next on the list of to do's....


i learned a lot the past couple of days and have to agree with you on the denon 2500 at least for my purposes. for the same money i can get the lg and be done.


----------



## liquidmetal

If you change your mind, www.popbox.com looks very promising. March.

wd tv live can do it now, but you have to use playon to stream "everything".


----------



## cohenfive

popbox does look interesting...i really care less about bluray disks than everything else, which for me is streaming my local content off my pc plus netflix, and ideally picasaweb and pandora too...why can't someone put out a streaming box that has all the major content providers--there are maybe a dozen of them, not thousands....


even this--no pandora, and you have to buy some extra software to get at some other content....like i said, if it were me i'd line up the dozen or so most sought after content providers and make sure my popbox could talk to all of them, not just some of them. pipedream i guess but it's too bad. i'm sure they will get there, but it's taking too long.


any word on price yet? if the bd 390 is about $250 or so, the box needs to be cheaper to make sense imo...


----------



## liquidmetal

$129


----------



## jcdammeyer

I'm having trouble keeping the Automatic Volume and Day settings on. Seems like I'm missing some sort of mode that keeps it set.


Ideas?


Thanks

John


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/17860030
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble keeping the Automatic Volume and Day settings on. Seems like I'm missing some sort of mode that keeps it set.
> 
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



The setting is per input, so if you turn it on for DVD and then switch to HDP you will need to turn it on again. Once turned on it should stay on for that input until you turn it off.


hakka.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17851518
> 
> 
> I must admit. Not playing FLAC tunes directly is a letdown. Other then that I have no problems streaming direct HD movies from a PC and Netflix instant streaming. For audio only streaming I use the Denon



Can you play FLAC tunes (on a PC) directly from the Denon?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17852712
> 
> 
> Look into the Popcorn Hour A-110 instead of WD...



Will either of these stream DD5.1? I know the PS3 will (with PSM)

I just started reading about the WD TV HD Live, and thought I read it would only do DD2.0.


There is not a lot of info about the new PopBox, but it looks like it will passthrough all the new HD audio codecs.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/17861378
> 
> 
> Can you play FLAC tunes (on a PC) directly from the Denon?



Yes I use Twonky to stream FLAC directly to the Denon.


You can use PS3 Media Server to transcode stream FLAC to the PS3.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/17861475
> 
> 
> Will either of these stream DD5.1?



The A-110 does pretty much all the popular audio and video codecs. The PopBox will be it's little brother.


----------



## fishairflow

Hi there fellow denon lovers - about to jump on 3808ci and had a couple of questions -

for my budget of 700 $- if I were able to score a floor model - should I go for it or is there a better one out there to power my mythos one / supercube I ?

Any harm in getting a floor model?


----------



## batpig

the 3808CI is a great deal for $700


a floor model is actually a very good deal as (assuming it's an authorized dealer) it will come with the full 2-year factory warranty good from the date of purchase. I have purchased open box before and it worked out great... just make sure the accessories are all there, especially the Audyssey Microphone, which will be model DM-A405 (note that this is different than the DM-A409 model that comes with current Denons, make sure they give you the right one!!)


----------



## MTAtech

A floor model, if in good condition, is a good deal. It's covered by the warranty. Just look out for marks, scratches, etc.


----------



## fishairflow

Thanks guys - heading out - will report back with the goodies


----------



## rec head

I stream Flac directly from my NAS. Works great, usually.


----------



## hansangb

This has been bugging me for quite some time now. Is there a way to turn off Surround processing (like neural, direct, staduim, virtual etc?)


My guess is, when watching bitstreamed blu-ray discs with Master Audio, the surround settings don't really come into play. But then again, I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/17851395
> 
> 
> Even better a PS3 slim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO



Absolutely.


Brandon


----------



## liquidmetal

Pretty much any media player can bitstream DD5.1 and DTS5.1, including the live. Bitstreaming HD audio is a different beast.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/17861475
> 
> 
> Will either of these stream DD5.1? I know the PS3 will (with PSM)
> 
> I just started reading about the WD TV HD Live, and thought I read it would only do DD2.0.
> 
> 
> There is not a lot of info about the new PopBox, but it looks like it will passthrough all the new HD audio codecs.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17868089
> 
> 
> This has been bugging me for quite some time now. Is there a way to turn off Surround processing (like neural, direct, staduim, virtual etc?)
> 
> 
> My guess is, when watching bitstreamed blu-ray discs with Master Audio, the surround settings don't really come into play. But then again, I'm not too sure about that.



They are the simulated surround sound modes.


Select the D/ST button on your remotes screen (when the remote is in AMP mode) and you should get the actual surround sound codec from your source.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## oolalajp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/17843725
> 
> 
> Pure direct is a 2ch mode, turn pure direct off for multichannel playback.
> 
> 
> Hakka.



hello. that is completely incorrect information







, as pure direct mode when playing a multi-channel sacd displays and plays every channel that the receiver receives from the dvd/cd player. thus, if i play a multi-channel sacd in pure direct mode, the receiver displays as receiving and displays as output all 5 or 6 channels.


sorry, but my question stands: why is the 3808 outputting 2-channels of sound in pure direct mode when it is receiving 6 channels of input from a multi-channel dvd-audio disc?


thanks in advance.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/17860030
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble keeping the Automatic Volume and Day settings on. Seems like I'm missing some sort of mode that keeps it set.
> 
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



Also, if you are using the quick select buttons, you need to resave to the button after you make any changes or they go away.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/17869547
> 
> 
> hello. that is completely incorrect information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as pure direct mode when playing a multi-channel sacd displays and plays every channel that the receiver receives from the dvd/cd player. thus, if i play a multi-channel sacd in pure direct mode, the receiver displays as receiving and displays as output all 5 or 6 channels.
> 
> 
> sorry, but my question stands: why is the 3808 outputting 2-channels of sound in pure direct mode when it is receiving 6 channels of input from a multi-channel dvd-audio disc?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



You are of course correct ... if a multi-channel signal is really being received by the AVR then it would go out multi-channel as well in either Direct or Pure Direct. The question is whether a multi-channel signal is really being received or simply a down mixed 2.0 signal with phantom 3.1 channels (on that particular DVD-A). Prior to a firmware update on the PS3, when playing CDs, the AVR would display a 5.1 signal being received but only 2.0 being output.


Is your front panel display reading "MULTI CH DIRECT" when you're in DIRECT mode?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/17869402
> 
> 
> They are the simulated surround sound modes.
> 
> *Select the D/ST button* on your remotes screen (when the remote is in AMP mode) and you should get the actual surround sound codec from your source.



Incorrect!!! The D/ST button is the Direct/Stereo button! That is not what you want for native multichannel content.


What you want is the STANDARD surround mode button (usually labeled STD). The STD (standard) decoding mode will decode the soundtrack as-is with standard processing (bass management + audyssey). The display will register the audio codec (e.g. DOLBY DIGITAL will be display for a DD track, DOLBY TRUEHD for a TrueHD track, etc).


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oolalajp* /forum/post/17869547
> 
> 
> hello. that is completely incorrect information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as pure direct mode when playing a multi-channel sacd displays and plays every channel that the receiver receives from the dvd/cd player.



actually you are wrong







it is not completely incorrect, it is PARTIALLY correct!


if you are receiving a DSD or PCM source (2ch or multich) then Direct/Pure mode will play all channels as given, no downmix (what comes in on a channel goes out on that channel). This is the behavior you have observed.


however, with a non-PCM signal (e.g a Dolby Digital 5.1 track) the Direct/Pure modes absolutely WILL downmix to 2-channels!! (This is true for all Denon models until this year ('10 models) when they altered the behavior of Direct/Pure modes to play any multich track on whatever speakers the signal has encoded, e.g. Dolby Digital 5.1 will play on 5.1 speakers when in Direct mode, just with no processing or bass management). Again, on your 3808, the Direct/Pure modes WILL do a downmix to 2-channels on anything but a PCM/DSD signal AFAIK.


Trust me, test this behavior out and you will see that I am right. On a multich PCM/DSD signal it should play every channel that is present... but try engaging Direct/Pure mode on a DD 5.1 signal and you will hear the downmix to 2-channels. So the question is, what input signal are you getting from the DVD-A disc? Ideally your player can be set up to output multich PCM, which will allow you to engage MULTI CH DIRECT mode.


----------



## iramack

Way to go Batpig. I knew you could straighten out all the previous incorrect posts!! It's amazing how much crappy information is touted as "correct".......


Thanks.


S


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17872329
> 
> 
> Incorrect!!! The D/ST button is the Direct/Stereo button! That is not what you want for native multichannel content.
> 
> 
> What you want is the STANDARD surround mode button (usually labeled STD). The STD (standard) decoding mode will decode the soundtrack as-is with standard processing (bass management + audyssey). The display will register the audio codec (e.g. DOLBY DIGITAL will be display for a DD track, DOLBY TRUEHD for a TrueHD track, etc).




Thanks. That's the weird part, even though it starts out as Neural (for example, because that's what it was set for previously), when the movie starts, it shows MSR AUDIO, TRUHD etc. I'll go through my remote editor to see if I can find it. thanks again.


----------



## fafner

What does the 3808 do when a Blu-Ray sends it one of the lossless codecs if there are 7 speakers and a sub attached all in the same room?


fafner


----------



## jcdammeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/17860728
> 
> 
> The setting is per input, so if you turn it on for DVD and then switch to HDP you will need to turn it on again. Once turned on it should stay on for that input until you turn it off.
> 
> 
> hakka.



Yes. I understand that part. I find the menu's somewhat vague though.

John


----------



## jcdammeyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/17869555
> 
> 
> Also, if you are using the quick select buttons, you need to resave to the button after you make any changes or they go away.



Ah! That was it. I kep looking through the menu's for the resave button. Then back to the paper manual. There we go, hold button down to save quick select.


I use quick select 99% of the time to hop between DVD and Cable and Tuner. Would be nice to have one more quick select for Internet radio.


Thanks

John


----------



## oolalajp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17872367
> 
> 
> actually you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not completely incorrect, it is PARTIALLY correct!
> 
> 
> if you are receiving a DSD or PCM source (2ch or multich) then Direct/Pure mode will play all channels as given, no downmix (what comes in on a channel goes out on that channel). This is the behavior you have observed.
> 
> 
> however, with a non-PCM signal (e.g a Dolby Digital 5.1 track) the Direct/Pure modes absolutely WILL downmix to 2-channels!! (This is true for all Denon models until this year ('10 models) when they altered the behavior of Direct/Pure modes to play any multich track on whatever speakers the signal has encoded, e.g. Dolby Digital 5.1 will play on 5.1 speakers when in Direct mode, just with no processing or bass management). Again, on your 3808, the Direct/Pure modes WILL do a downmix to 2-channels on anything but a PCM/DSD signal AFAIK.
> 
> 
> Trust me, test this behavior out and you will see that I am right. On a multich PCM/DSD signal it should play every channel that is present... but try engaging Direct/Pure mode on a DD 5.1 signal and you will hear the downmix to 2-channels. So the question is, what input signal are you getting from the DVD-A disc? Ideally your player can be set up to output multich PCM, which will allow you to engage MULTI CH DIRECT mode.



thanks, batpig.


i owe an apology to the person who i thought was completely incorrect (i can't see your screen name now, but please accept my apology).


i realized the error in my thinking after playing around a little more with the receiver and reading a little more of the manual.


batpig...ur my hero!!!


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcdammeyer* /forum/post/17877627
> 
> 
> Ah! That was it. I kep looking through the menu's for the resave button. Then back to the paper manual. There we go, hold button down to save quick select.
> 
> 
> I use quick select 99% of the time to hop between DVD and Cable and Tuner. Would be nice to have one more quick select for Internet radio.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John



I fought this one myself. I use button 1 for the HTPC, button 2 for the Wii, and button 3 for the radio.


Thought I was going nuts for awhile until it suddenly dawned on me...days of troubleshooting for something I did to myself.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17876987
> 
> 
> What does the 3808 do when a Blu-Ray sends it one of the lossless codecs if there are 7 speakers and a sub attached all in the same room?
> 
> 
> fafner



It plays whatever the source tells it to.


5.1 in = 5.1 out

7.1 in = 7.1 out

you can add DPLIIx to a 5.1 input to get 7.1 output.


----------



## cablebandit3

wow tech has changed. Im also upgrading a 10 year old system. I will be keeping my klipsch reference speakers/sub.

Question is for the same money, do you choose the 3808 or the 3310....i dont need upscaling as I will be feeding most content from my PC

I have a tivo hd and am satisfied with its quality for late night talk shows (about all i tivo)

I do not have a BD player as of yet...just play them on my pc>dvi and spdif. (will be getting necessary stuff to do hdmi video/audio to receiver)


so 3310 or 3808?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17879000
> 
> 
> It plays whatever the source tells it to.
> 
> 
> 5.1 in = 5.1 out
> 
> 7.1 in = 7.1 out
> 
> you can add DPLIIx to a 5.1 input to get 7.1 output.



Thanks. I get Dolby DPLII EX when playing 5.1 source material. Does that simply pass through the lossless audio to the 5.1 speakers and create a rear channel or does the Dolby processing lose some of quality of the lossless audio?


fafner


----------



## batpig

PLIIx operates on 2 channels only. When doing a 5.1 > 7.1 upmix, the front three channels (L/C/R) are untouched, and the two surrounds are matrixed into four surround channels. So, theoretically, the only channels which could even potentially lose any "quality" would be the two surround channels. You should not lose any quality, however.... but the only way YOU can know for sure is to turn PLIIx on and off and see if you can hear the difference.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cablebandit3* /forum/post/17879250
> 
> 
> wow tech has changed. Im also upgrading a 10 year old system. I will be keeping my klipsch reference speakers/sub.
> 
> Question is for the same money, do you choose the 3808 or the 3310....i dont need upscaling as I will be feeding most content from my PC
> 
> I have a tivo hd and am satisfied with its quality for late night talk shows (about all i tivo)
> 
> I do not have a BD player as of yet...just play them on my pc>dvi and spdif. (will be getting necessary stuff to do hdmi video/audio to receiver)
> 
> 
> so 3310 or 3808?



the 3808 is clearly a higher-end unit in terms of amp "beef" and should have slightly better overall sound quality. It has beefier amps, better DAC's, MultEQ XT (versus regular MultEQ), etc.


the 3310 has some newer features -- more HDMI inputs, better video processing, a slightly simpler and less confusing GUI interface.


Both should be roughly equivalent in terms of networking function, basic audio processing/decoding, etc.


you also need to remember to budget $100 for the Audyssey "feature pack" upgrade so you get Dyn EQ + Vol on the 3808CI. Otherwise, the 3310 will actually probably sound BETTER in most situations, as Dyn EQ is a real game changer for below-reference listening.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17880370
> 
> 
> PLIIx operates on 2 channels only. When doing a 5.1 > 7.1 upmix, the front three channels (L/C/R) are untouched, and the two surrounds are matrixed into four surround channels. So, theoretically, the only channels which could even potentially lose any "quality" would be the two surround channels. You should not lose any quality, however.... but the only way YOU can know for sure is to turn PLIIx on and off and see if you can hear the difference.



Thanks!


fafner


----------



## jean_charles

I'm having a weird issue with a replacement 3808ci I got for a unit I had to send in for warranty repair. I get a high pitched whine coming from the receiver for the first few minutes it's on, maybe ten minutes tops, and then it goes away. It's not super loud and does eventually go away for whatever reason, but I'm worried it's the start of something failing on there. Anyone else have a similar experience? I'm going back and forth with calling Denon about it since I would rather not be without my receiver for another two months...


----------



## DeadmanInc

I recently picked up a PS3 Slim and have noticed that when the PS3 switches to 720P or 1080i I get some really bad static noise coming from my TV. I've also noticed that this only happens when connected to my 3808. Connecting straight to the TV (Samsung LN52A750) doesn't produce this sound. Has anyone had this problem? I've tried the following things to resolve the problem to no avail.


1) disabled all bitstreaming options and left only PCM 2.0

2) Disabled Audessy and Dynamic EQ

3) Disabled I/P scaling

4) used various HDMI cables that work fine with my Xbox 360/Media Center PC/Satellite

5) Switched to various HDMI ports

6) Moved the plug for the PS3 to the wall

7) Same as above for the reciever

8) Reset the PS3 back to it's default settings.


I'm not sure if the current PS3 update (3.15) caused this problem or the latest 3808 firmware version. Thanks in advance for any help you provide.


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cablebandit3* /forum/post/17879250
> 
> 
> wow tech has changed. Im also upgrading a 10 year old system. I will be keeping my klipsch reference speakers/sub.
> 
> Question is for the same money, do you choose the 3808 or the 3310....i dont need upscaling as I will be feeding most content from my PC
> 
> I have a tivo hd and am satisfied with its quality for late night talk shows (about all i tivo)
> 
> I do not have a BD player as of yet...just play them on my pc>dvi and spdif. (will be getting necessary stuff to do hdmi video/audio to receiver)
> 
> 
> so 3310 or 3808?



I think from my little research (and believe me I am no expert) - I think the 3808 is a slightly better than 3310 however there are some more fancy decoders with 3310 but thank god I am no audiophile so I could not care much about those ! (and even if I was - I can't afford to given the finances







)



If you can find 3808ci in stock - you can get pretty good deals - and VERY heavy discount.


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17864930
> 
> 
> Thanks guys - heading out - will report back with the goodies





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17864063
> 
> 
> the 3808CI is a great deal for $700
> 
> 
> a floor model is actually a very good deal as (assuming it's an authorized dealer) it will come with the full 2-year factory warranty good from the date of purchase. I have purchased open box before and it worked out great... just make sure the accessories are all there, especially the Audyssey Microphone, which will be model DM-A405 (note that this is different than the DM-A409 model that comes with current Denons, make sure they give you the right one!!)



Unfortunately the unit did not come with any remote/cable/manual but the guys gave me a Audyssey A11 (i think it is used for Marantz receivers) - an original new Denon remote 1068 and antenna and power cable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/17864273
> 
> 
> A floor model, if in good condition, is a good deal. It's covered by the warranty. Just look out for marks, scratches, etc.



Ok...so I just got it -looks like they gave me a brand new one but I will need your help determining it and I have taken pictures - will post it.


The reason why I think it is new is that it had clear thick plastic very neatly wrapped around the unit. Also - there is a sticker of "certified for windows vista" and "dlna" as well as "windows play for sure" stickers.


Do the new ones (out of box) have clear plastic wrapped around it?

There were no firmware updates available for the unit and it has a silver sticker on the back stating that if the sticker was removed - the warranty was void.


BTW - the unit was about 700 with tax


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jean_charles* /forum/post/17882622
> 
> 
> I'm having a weird issue with a replacement 3808ci I got for a unit I had to send in for warranty repair. I get a high pitched whine coming from the receiver for the first few minutes it's on, maybe ten minutes tops, and then it goes away. It's not super loud and does eventually go away for whatever reason, but I'm worried it's the start of something failing on there. Anyone else have a similar experience? I'm going back and forth with calling Denon about it since I would rather not be without my receiver for another two months...



My old 3300 did something similar ... I never found the problem, but it went away if I removed the top of the case, so I suspect that a component (perhaps a cap,) a solder joint or perhaps the PCB itself was heating up and "squeaking."


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17885492
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the unit did not come with any remote/cable/manual but the guys gave me a *Audyssey A11 (i think it is used for Marantz receivers)* - an original new Denon remote 1068 and antenna and power cable.










did you not read what I wrote?



> Quote:
> just make sure the accessories are all there, especially the Audyssey Microphone, which will be model DM-A405 (note that this is different than the DM-A409 model that comes with current Denons, make sure they give you the right one!!)



that mic may be worse than useless as it is not calibrated for your receiver. You need to get a DM-A405 model. If your dealer doesn't have it, check out ebay as you can pick one up for $25-30 or so.


But a nice deal nonetheless







$700 is a great deal for this unit.


----------



## fafner

It's unfortunate that Denon did not offer a 2010 model that would be a clear upgrade from the 3808 at a somewhat comparable price. I think they may have lost a lot of business because of that decision.


fafner


----------



## cohenfive

hi, just unpacking my 3808 today and have a basic setup question...


am i better off plugging our comcast hd dvr into the system via hdmi into the 3808 or to use optical connection for the audio and hdmi for the video..if that mix is even possible. i don't think i'll likely be using the v.select functionality, or at least not very often when watching the dvr.


----------



## batpig

just use one HDMI cable for audio + video unless you experience problems


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17889316
> 
> 
> just use one HDMI cable for audio + video unless you experience problems




Out of curiosty...does that means very time he wants to watch something on his Telly he needs to turn on the whole system ?



DJoel


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/17889470
> 
> 
> Out of curiosty...does that means very time he wants to watch something on his Telly he needs to turn on the whole system ?
> 
> 
> 
> DJoel



yes but i do that now anyway in order to get the best audio out of anything i'm watching...all audio runs through the receiver, now with the 3808 i'll have all video running through it as well. i ordered several new 1.3 hdmi cables from monoprice today to be able to do so.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17889316
> 
> 
> just use one HDMI cable for audio + video unless you experience problems




The annoying HDCP issues was enough for me to change out my HDMI cables with component/optical. My patience was finally taxed enough that I switched it out.


----------



## Sharp1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17889508
> 
> 
> yes but i do that now anyway in order to get the best audio out of anything i'm watching...all audio runs through the receiver, now with the 3808 i'll have all video running through it as well. i ordered several new 1.3 hdmi cables from monoprice today to be able to do so.




What's your opinion on the Denon now that it's up and running?


----------



## fishairflow

I just turned on the Denon - thank go no HDCP issues.

Let me point out that I am just a newbie - and there are a lot of people qualified than me to give their first impressions. It sounds amazing - and certainly compared to my 2808ci I see a difference.

My rest of the set up stayed the same.


Cohenfive - I am curious about your setup - the cable box you are using - maybe you can have two outputs - one hdmi to carry everything over to the receiver and then to TV and second is the Component + optical to the TV and then use the universal remote to set two different activities.

I am certain someone has thought of this.


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17890221
> 
> 
> The annoying HDCP issues was enough for me to change out my HDMI cables with component/optical. My patience was finally taxed enough that I switched it out.



Out of curiosity - what is your source - cable or satellite (what company?)


----------



## peterco

Can anyone confirm for me that it is possible for the AVR-3808 to decode an AAC bitstream with 5.1 channels when this is within an MP4 or MKV container?


I've been trying to play an MP4 video file from my PVR which is connected to the AVR by HDMI. All I can get is 2 channels which the AVR detects as PCM rather than AAC. The PVR is set to pass through any AAC bitstreams and I've had it confirmed by other owners of the PVR that this does work however none of these people are using an AVR-3808.


I would appreciate any advice you can offer.


Cheers,

Peterco


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17891459
> 
> 
> I just turned on the Denon - thank go no HDCP issues.
> 
> Let me point out that I am just a newbie - and there are a lot of people qualified than me to give their first impressions. It sounds amazing - and certainly compared to my 2808ci I see a difference.
> 
> My rest of the set up stayed the same.
> 
> 
> Cohenfive - I am curious about your setup - the cable box you are using - maybe you can have two outputs - one hdmi to carry everything over to the receiver and then to TV and second is the Component + optical to the TV and then use the universal remote to set two different activities.
> 
> I am certain someone has thought of this.



my setup is going to be the following, and if the experts here advise differently let me know....it is going to happen over the course of the following week as i have to buy some things (more hdmi cables ordered from monoprice already, powerline still needs to be found)...


hd/dvr/cable box from comcast--i guess i'll try using one 1.3 hdmi cable into the 3808.


hd dvd player--again, one hdmi cable into the 3808...i know, bad choice of format!!


old sony high end cd player--analog inputs into 3808


yet to be purchased internet/bluray player--again, one hdmi into the 3808.


as i said above, i'm planning on getting powerline to get our network to this room, easier/cheaper than a hard wire install. when i do this i will be plugging ethernet into both the 3808 and the bluray player.


the above should give me everything i want in terms of media (local from my pc as well as online content), disks and cable.


does this sound sensible??


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17892464
> 
> 
> my setup is going to be the following, and if the experts here advise differently let me know....it is going to happen over the course of the following week as i have to buy some things (more hdmi cables ordered from monoprice already, powerline still needs to be found)...
> 
> 
> hd/dvr/cable box from comcast--i guess i'll try using one 1.3 hdmi cable into the 3808.
> 
> 
> hd dvd player--again, one hdmi cable into the 3808...i know, bad choice of format!!
> 
> 
> old sony high end cd player--analog inputs into 3808
> 
> 
> yet to be purchased internet/bluray player--again, one hdmi into the 3808.
> 
> 
> as i said above, i'm planning on getting powerline to get our network to this room, easier/cheaper than a hard wire install. when i do this i will be plugging ethernet into both the 3808 and the bluray player.
> 
> 
> the above should give me everything i want in terms of media (local from my pc as well as online content), disks and cable.
> 
> 
> does this sound sensible??



That should work just fine. After you (hopefully) determine that you have no HDMI handshake issues, you might add a component hookup from your cable box to the DENON. Name that source whatever you want, eg CABC1, then you can listen to music and have TV as a video background. Works great.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17891465
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity - what is your source - cable or satellite (what company?)




Time Warner Cable in New York Metro area. The older SA 8300 and SA 8300HDC DVRs all had the issue. I would say once a week, once every two weeks?


It doesn't sound like much, but it gets annoying after a while. With component and optical, *ZERO* problems. It's not like I'm going to get a better picture with HDMI so it was a win win for me. A few extra cables was worth the price of admission.


----------



## CDP1911

Ok somebody has got to help me. I have a question and a problem.


I bought a 3808 going on two years ago now and it has worked flawlessly since installation. Today I installed a very simple device: Apple Airport Express in an effort to stream iTunes to my lower level HT system.


Installation was effortless network is up and running. Started streaming music and thought, this sounds like chit no presence. Then it dawned on me - No Bass. Something is going on, My SW is not working - even in test mode I get no signal from the SW.


I have checked all connections, If I remove the cable from the receiver and touch the lead it get that familiar ground hum. I am at wits in over this - I could not have busted or shorted anything (i don't think) what do the SME's here think?


My question. Airport express is fundamentally a wireless access point. if it is connected to my wireless network shouldn't I be able to use its ethernet port to access the internet on my reciever?


Please get back to me


Thank you in advance

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB...press-AirTunes


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDP1911* /forum/post/17897306
> 
> 
> Ok somebody has got to help me. I have a question and a problem.
> 
> 
> I bought a 3808 going on two years ago now and it has worked flawlessly since installation. Today I installed a very simple device: Apple Airport Express in an effort to stream iTunes to my lower level HT system.
> 
> 
> Installation was effortless network is up and running. Started streaming music and thought, this sounds like chit no presence. Then it dawned on me - No Bass. Something is going on, My SW is not working - even in test mode I get no signal from the SW.
> 
> 
> I have checked all connections, If I remove the cable from the receiver and touch the lead it get that familiar ground hum. I am at wits in over this - I could not have busted or shorted anything (i don't think) what do the SME's here think?
> 
> 
> My question. Airport express is fundamentally a wireless access point. if it is connected to my wireless network shouldn't I be able to use its ethernet port to access the internet on my reciever?
> 
> 
> Please get back to me
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB...press-AirTunes



I can't help with the lack of bass, but the AE can be used as for wireless access to your 3808. I use mine for just that purpose, and have used it with my BR player HD-DVD Player, and XBOX 360.


That said, there are several ways to configure an AE....perhaps the ENET port is not active in all configurations.


Brian


----------



## CDP1911

"I can't help with the lack of bass, but the AE can be used as for wireless access to your 3808. I use mine for just that purpose, and have used it with my BR player HD-DVD Player, and XBOX 360.


That said, there are several ways to configure an AE....perhaps the ENET port is not active in all configurations.


Brian"


Thanks Brian,


I will give it a shot. I am still trying to figure out what button I mistakenly pressed or what gremlin got into my system - just ran the test tones again and still no sub - And I am not getting any rear channel output when looking at a movie (5.1)


This is really frustrating


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17891459
> 
> 
> Cohenfive - I am curious about your setup - the cable box you are using - maybe you can have two outputs - one hdmi to carry everything over to the receiver and then to TV and second is the Component + optical to the TV and then use the universal remote to set two different activities.
> 
> I am certain someone has thought of this.



This is what we do. My wife likes to use the TV speakers so I have his and hers activities. Mine use the AVR for audio, hers use the TV.


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17892464
> 
> 
> my setup is going to be the following, and if the experts here advise differently let me know....it is going to happen over the course of the following week as i have to buy some things (more hdmi cables ordered from monoprice already, powerline still needs to be found)...
> 
> 
> hd/dvr/cable box from comcast--i guess i'll try using one 1.3 hdmi cable into the 3808.
> 
> 
> hd dvd player--again, one hdmi cable into the 3808...i know, bad choice of format!!
> 
> 
> old sony high end cd player--analog inputs into 3808
> 
> 
> yet to be purchased internet/bluray player--again, one hdmi into the 3808.
> 
> 
> as i said above, i'm planning on getting powerline to get our network to this room, easier/cheaper than a hard wire install. when i do this i will be plugging ethernet into both the 3808 and the bluray player.
> 
> 
> the above should give me everything i want in terms of media (local from my pc as well as online content), disks and cable.
> 
> 
> does this sound sensible??



Sounds sensible - your audio (cd's music etc) will be coming through your old sony cd player and not the DVD player correct?

Also - don't worry - I currently have comcast and with my fingers crossed I have to say I haven't had any issues with HDMI handshakes


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/17898818
> 
> 
> This is what we do. My wife likes to use the TV speakers so I have his and hers activities. Mine use the AVR for audio, hers use the TV.



How did you teach the remote to switch the audio inputs in the TV and turn off the speakers in TV?


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17899181
> 
> 
> Sounds sensible - your audio (cd's music etc) will be coming through your old sony cd player and not the DVD player correct?
> 
> Also - don't worry - I currently have comcast and with my fingers crossed I have to say I haven't had any issues with HDMI handshakes



yes, audio will come through the old sony, except obviously for audio that i stream or play from a usb flash drive or hdd....


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17900483
> 
> 
> yes, audio will come through the old sony, except obviously for audio that i stream or play from a usb flash drive or hdd....



Just curious why you are using the analog input for the audio from the old Sony? If it has optical or even coax digital outputs, I would use one of those for the audio instead of the analog.


----------



## CDP1911

Brian,


got the networking piece working great - Thanks


----------



## GreggB

Hello all,


I have searched and did not see this mentioned in discussions concerning streaming music to the 3808.


I want to know if anyone is using the Buffalo Linkstation Live LS-CHL to stream FLAC files to the 3808 (or similar denon model).


My current setup is Asset UPnP on a laptop with an external drive, streaming to the 3808. I like that the receiver sees the flac files as PCM and even recognizes HDCD format.


Does anyone know if the Buffalo has the same ability to stream FLAC as Asset UPnP?


Thanks.


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17890221
> 
> 
> The annoying HDCP issues was enough for me to change out my HDMI cables with component/optical. My patience was finally taxed enough that I switched it out.



One thing to keep in mind about the optical cable, is the limited bit rate.


Optical will not pass SACD or Dolby/DTS HD formats.





> Quote:
> It's essentially a question of bitrate capability. DTS HD requires a greater bitrate capability than SPDIF (the standard for optical or digital coax interconnects) can handle. HDMI can handle the full DTS HD Master signal, while optical (or digital coaxial) can't.
> 
> 
> If you use an optical connection and select a DTS HD or Dolby TrueHD audio track on a Blu-ray disk you will actually get the DTS core (5.1) or Dolby Digital AC-3 (5.1) track instead.
> 
> 
> See the article at the link. It provides an excellent overview of how to get (and not get) HD audio.
> 
> 
> In general an HDMI connection ((or multi-channel analog) is essential for HD audio.




Quoted from http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...1203138AAnn7so


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/17903773
> 
> 
> One thing to keep in mind about the optical cable, is the limited bit rate.
> 
> 
> Optical will not pass SACD or Dolby/DTS HD formats.




Which for any current settop box is not a problem at all (since they can only do Dolby at best)


My HD DVD, PS3, and Oppo all use HDMI cables. Just not my settop box.


----------



## Djoel

Anyone know if this piece is getting replace by a new reciever? 3809?


Thanks


Djoel


----------



## rec head

The 10 series are out and there is no direct replacement for the 3808.


----------



## mustangv8

Hi folks - I'm loving my 3808 and paradigm studio set-up. One question though, I haven't been able to get the "return" button to work on my Harmony One. Obviously, this button is critical to navigate through the 3808 menu (especially after doing calibrations, etc.). I hate having to reach for the cr*p 3808 remote.


I've even tried the learning function on the Harmony to fix the return button. Anyone else experiencing this? Is there an alternative button on the Harmony to replace "return"?







Suggestions are appeciated.


By the way -keep up the great work...I've learned a ton on this forum.










Thanks!

Jim


----------



## mjondal

Hey all,


I just loaded the most recent firmware update today, took about 12 minutes and all went well, also kept my settings after reboot.


Anyone know what was included in the update?


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjondal* /forum/post/17908179
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I just loaded the most recent firmware update today, took about 12 minutes and all went well, also kept my settings after reboot.
> 
> 
> Anyone know what was included in the update?



I just recently tried to update mine as well and exactly as you said -but mine took only 3-4 mins.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mustangv8* /forum/post/17907745
> 
> 
> Hi folks - I'm loving my 3808 and paradigm studio set-up. One question though, I haven't been able to get the "return" button to work on my Harmony One. Obviously, this button is critical to navigate through the 3808 menu (especially after doing calibrations, etc.). I hate having to reach for the cr*p 3808 remote.
> 
> 
> I've even tried the learning function on the Harmony to fix the return button. Anyone else experiencing this? Is there an alternative button on the Harmony to replace "return"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suggestions are appeciated.



Yes, the RETURN button is incorrect in the 3808CI device database. Your easiest method would to to LEARN the command from the factory remote; I'm not sure why it didn't work for you when you did it, but it did for me!! Give the "learning" function another shot, maybe even try mapping it to a new command name as opposed to the "return" that is already in the list of commands....


If you need to, follow the link in my signature and you will see a list of commands I have available in my "dummy" Harmony profile for Denon AVR's. The RETURN button in there definitely works. You can email Harmony tech support and request that they copy specific commands over to your device profile.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/17906937
> 
> 
> Anyone know if this piece is getting replace by a new reciever? 3809?



As rec head noted, there is no direct replacement for 3808 in the new '10 series. Denon slightly restructured their lineup, getting rid of the 2800 and 3800 model tiers.


The new 3310 model (also called 990) is like a 2809/989 but with the networking features of the 3808 thrown in, plus it adds the new ABT video processing and GUI support. It is comparable to the 3808 in terms of features but does not have the build quality and amp section of the 3808.


The 4310 model is really the most direct "replacement" for the 3808.... whereas the 4810 is the "replacement" for the 4308. A little confusing....


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17909386
> 
> 
> Yes, the RETURN button is incorrect in the 3808CI device database. Your easiest method would to to LEARN the command from the factory remote; I'm not sure why it didn't work for you when you did it, but it did for me!! Give the "learning" function another shot, maybe even try mapping it to a new command name as opposed to the "return" that is already in the list of commands....
> 
> 
> If you need to, follow the link in my signature and you will see a list of commands I have available in my "dummy" Harmony profile for Denon AVR's. The RETURN button in there definitely works. You can email Harmony tech support and request that they copy specific commands over to your device profile.



Mine works fine too. The One remote is a great upgrade from the piece of crap that is the 880 but the Harmony web interface isn't my favorite. Whenever I 'learn' a command I always map it to a new function. You can then map the new command to whatever key you want.


Example: learn "return" and name a new button/function RETURN

now map the new RETURN function to the 'exit' key on the remote for the 3808 Device


I hope that makes a little sense. At least to a Harmony user.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17909410
> 
> 
> As rec head noted, there is no direct replacement for 3808 in the new '10 series. Denon slightly restructured their lineup, getting rid of the 2800 and 3800 model tiers.
> 
> 
> The new 3310 model (also called 990) is like a 2809/989 but with the networking features of the 3808 thrown in, plus it adds the new ABT video processing and GUI support. It is comparable to the 3808 in terms of features but does not have the build quality and amp section of the 3808.
> 
> 
> The 4310 model is really the most direct "replacement" for the 3808.... whereas the 4810 is the "replacement" for the 4308. A little confusing....



Thanks Gents...


ANd yes it is a bit confusing.


Djoel


----------



## mustangv8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17909386
> 
> 
> Yes, the RETURN button is incorrect in the 3808CI device database. Your easiest method would to to LEARN the command from the factory remote; I'm not sure why it didn't work for you when you did it, but it did for me!! Give the "learning" function another shot, maybe even try mapping it to a new command name as opposed to the "return" that is already in the list of commands....
> 
> 
> If you need to, follow the link in my signature and you will see a list of commands I have available in my "dummy" Harmony profile for Denon AVR's. The RETURN button in there definitely works. You can email Harmony tech support and request that they copy specific commands over to your device profile.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17909882
> 
> 
> Mine works fine too. The One remote is a great upgrade from the piece of crap that is the 880 but the Harmony web interface isn't my favorite. Whenever I 'learn' a command I always map it to a new function. You can then map the new command to whatever key you want.
> 
> 
> Example: learn "return" and name a new button/function RETURN
> 
> now map the new RETURN function to the 'exit' key on the remote for the 3808 Device
> 
> 
> I hope that makes a little sense. At least to a Harmony user.



Batpig and rec head - Thanks a bunch. Makes sense...I'll give it a shot.


Jim


----------



## Infominister

The link below is to a Beatles USB device containing not only the legendary band's complete original British catalog in 24bit FLAC format on the stick, but all of the related album art, liner notes, track listings and other visuals, including mini-documentaries. My question is whether I will be able to view the visual content of the device -- along with hearing the songs -- when I plug it into the USB input slot on the front of my 3808?

If not, what would happen if I plugged it into my BluRay player's USB input? Would I get the visual content output through the player's HDMI connection? Would the sound quality be as good as if I were playing through my AV receiver, regardless of whether the receiver can display the visual content?

http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-USB/dp/B002VH7P4O


----------



## Fargus777

Anyone know what remote code the denon uses with a DirecTV HR20? Ive tried everything in the manual and cant seem to get the remote control for DirecTV to turn the receiver on and off. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/17913006
> 
> 
> Anyone know what remote code the denon uses with a DirecTV HR20? Ive tried everything in the manual and cant seem to get the remote control for DirecTV to turn the receiver on and off. Thanks for any suggestions.



That can be a real problem....same with getting the DirecTV remote to turn the volume up and down.


Eventually, I got one of my DTV remotes to work but cannot get two others to do the same thing.


Try calling DTV, ask for Support and they will try to walk you through it. That is how I got one to work but they could not help with the others.


Very frustrating.


Good luck.


fafner


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17913060
> 
> 
> That can be a real problem....same with getting the DirecTV remote to turn the volume up and down.
> 
> 
> Eventually, I got one of my DTV remotes to work but cannot get two others to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Try calling DTV, ask for Support and they will try to walk you through it. That is how I got one to work but they could not help with the others.
> 
> 
> Very frustrating.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> fafner



+1, better off getting an universal remote, something like a Harmony remote.


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/17913108
> 
> 
> +1, better off getting an universal remote, something like a Harmony remote.



I am about to get a Harmony. I am playing a waiting game right now. I have a feeling if I buy a One or 900 right now, something new will be announced a week later.


Thanks for the advice. DirecTV support will be getting a call.


----------



## rec head

Is the 900 the same as the One but with RF? I got the One for Christmas and I'm really happy with it. Good layout and a lot of changes from the 880 that made it a much better remote.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/17911857
> 
> 
> The link below is to a Beatles USB device containing not only the legendary band's complete original British catalog in 24bit FLAC format on the stick, but all of the related album art, liner notes, track listings and other visuals, including mini-documentaries. My question is whether I will be able to view the visual content of the device -- along with hearing the songs -- when I plug it into the USB input slot on the front of my 3808?
> 
> If not, what would happen if I plugged it into my BluRay player's USB input? Would I get the visual content output through the player's HDMI connection? Would the sound quality be as good as if I were playing through my AV receiver, regardless of whether the receiver can display the visual content?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beatles-USB/dp/B002VH7P4O



I think you may be stuck either way; the 3808 does not support video or picture support and no Blu-ray player that I know if supports FLAC audio, so you can play the audio on the usb port of the Denon, but not the the visual stuff or you can play the visual parts on your Blu-ray player, but not the audio. Probably the most complete Blu-ray player that I know of in terms of supporting many audio and video formats is the Oppo 83, but it does not play FLAC audio files, although there has been a lot of discussion/requests from owners for FLAC support to be added. But as of right now, it does not, so I am not aware of any player that will currently do both. I may have missed a player and perhaps another AVS member knows about such a player, but I have not heard of one to date. Good luck!


----------



## Gary J

A Popcorn Hour C-200 media player will play FLAC as well as many other video and audio codecs. It will even take a BD drive to play Blu-ray discs.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/17913006
> 
> 
> Anyone know what remote code the denon uses with a DirecTV HR20? Ive tried everything in the manual and cant seem to get the remote control for DirecTV to turn the receiver on and off. Thanks for any suggestions.



It's been a couple of years since I did the HR20 remote setup procedure, but IIRC, I just went through the DirecTV Remote Control setup menu and let the remote find the correct code. The DirecTV remote turns on/off the AVR and changes the volume as well.


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17915141
> 
> 
> Is the 900 the same as the One but with RF? I got the One for Christmas and I'm really happy with it. Good layout and a lot of changes from the 880 that made it a much better remote.



The only differences I can see is the 900 having RF, a nicer screen and the 4 colored buttons on the remote. On the negative side, The One can do Macros and the 900 can't. Someone else can explain that though. I dont fully understand the advantages of those.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Macros are nice for programming multiple steps under a single button. The 3808 remote in fact has (3) macro buttons, System Call 1,2,3 that can each store up to 32 steps. So for instance, I use #1 to turn on all my components for TV watching setting the TV's HDMI input to the proper input (as I don't run the DVR HDMI cable through the AVR). I use #2 to turn on all the components for watching a Blu-Ray (again setting the TV's HDMI input to the correct HDMI jack from the AVR). And I use #3 to turn off all components turned on by either #1 or #2, returning the TV HDMI input to the DVR HDMI jack in case the AVR isn't going to be used.


Although a Harmony (or other universal remote) is likely more user friendly, for more info on programming the System Call buttons see my post here .


----------



## Fargus777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/17917797
> 
> 
> Macros are nice for programming multiple steps under a single button. The 3808 remote in fact has (3) macro buttons, System Call 1,2,3 that can each store up to 32 steps. So for instance, I use #1 to turn on all my components for TV watching setting the TV's HDMI input to the proper input (as I don't run the DVR HDMI cable through the AVR). I use #2 to turn on all the components for watching a Blu-Ray (again setting the TV's HDMI input to the correct HDMI jack from the AVR). And I use #3 to turn off all components turned on by either #1 or #2, returning the TV HDMI input to the DVR HDMI jack in case the AVR isn't going to be used.



Im pretty sure you can do all that with both the One and 900 with theie "Watch TV" button and what not. I thought Macros had to do with more complex things like when you hit pause on the remote, it brings up the lights in the room. Random stuff like that...


----------



## jdsmoothie

They certainly can and those are macros (multiple programming steps) that are stored for each of those "pre-set" activities. The specific "macro" buttons likely allow you to create your own activity (to include raising the blinds/lights, etc.) if the remote is able to control the component.


----------



## fafner

I have just finishing adding 2 rear speakers so I can use DPLIIex. I have 4 identical "full range" Polk SDA towers for fronts and sides but two much lower quality speakers for the rears (also a high quality Yahama center.)


Is there a way I can determine from within my 3808 what frequency range it sends to the rear channel?


I am trying to determine if I will get significantly better overall sound by getting better rears. Right now I am not satisified with what I hear from the rear but I don't know if that is because what is sent to the speakers or simply because these speakers cannot play what they should.


Thanks.


fafner


----------



## Gary J

All channels are full range. This is not your fathers Dolby Pro logic.


----------



## Snausy

Did you mean Dolby D + PLIIx? ex is 6.1 I believe.


Yes you can view the set frequency and then change the crossovers for each speaker in manual setup. I change mine around after running audyssey(change fronts to small so I can set crossover for them, change the center to 80, etc)


Hope I'm getting your question right but I think you'll find that after calibrating with audyssey, the AVR sends the appropriate signal to the backs during Dolby D + PLIIx. It usually isn't that impressive but it's what is supposed to be there. If you are concerned the tiny sound is the speakers, move it to 7 channel stereo for a second and boom you will hear full range sound like you expect. That's when you need to tweak the crossovers imho.


I have some nice rear surrounds that could be fronts if need be, but while watching TV or movies they frequently sound like tiny little 2" cube speakers. It's normal and that's how it's supposed to be imho. The soundfield is amazing and the sound is HUGE as a whole when sitting in the chair, but if you go sit next to the backs and focus on them they sound(by themselves) as if the crossover is wrong or something.


Listen to some music in 7 channel stereo to know what your rear speakers can do.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17923215
> 
> 
> All channels are full range. This is not your fathers Dolby Pro logic.



Thanks.


fafner


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/17923347
> 
> 
> Did you mean Dolby D + PLIIx? ex is 6.1 I believe.
> 
> 
> Yes you can view the set frequency and then change the crossovers for each speaker in manual setup. I change mine around after running audyssey(change fronts to small so I can set crossover for them, change the center to 80, etc)
> 
> 
> Hope I'm getting your question right but I think you'll find that after calibrating with audyssey, the AVR sends the appropriate signal to the backs during Dolby D + PLIIx. It usually isn't that impressive but it's what is supposed to be there. If you are concerned the tiny sound is the speakers, move it to 7 channel stereo for a second and boom you will hear full range sound like you expect. That's when you need to tweak the crossovers imho.
> 
> 
> I have some nice rear surrounds that could be fronts if need be, but while watching TV or movies they frequently sound like tiny little 2" cube speakers. It's normal and that's how it's supposed to be imho. The soundfield is amazing and the sound is HUGE as a whole when sitting in the chair, but if you go sit next to the backs and focus on them they sound(by themselves) as if the crossover is wrong or something.
> 
> 
> Listen to some music in 7 channel stereo to know what your rear speakers can do.



There so many versions of DPLII, I really don't know what I am getting. I only know what the display says.....which is Dolby....ex.


I have read many times what you say...that the rear channel contains only a limited frequency and so it tends to sound "tiny" as well as "tinny."


I am not trying to achieve "true" or "perfect" or "real" sound. I mostly watch movies and sports and like it best when the sound is truly enveloping me.


In my ideal world I would like the rear speakers to provide sound exactly like the other 4. What I am trying to determine if the 3808 will ever do this or is the DPL processing limiting what goes to the rear.


Does that help clarify what I am asking?


fafner


----------



## batpig

the surr.back channels (rears) can contain just as much content as the regular surround channels (sides) when processed with PLIIx (or EX), as Gary noted all channels are full-range.


The way PLIIx works is by processing the two surround channels and dividing up the content into 4 surround channels (two side, two back). So if there is a surround effect which is intended to come from straight behind you (e.g. it is mixed equally into SR and SL) you could end up with a situation where no sound is coming from the sides and it is all from the rear (which would be the intent in this case).


While, in practice, this doesn't ever really happen (where a surround effect gets 100% steered from sides to rears), the point is that, in theory, you could get just as much noise coming from the rear speakers as the side speakers. Thus, you may be noticing the severe disparity on quality between sides and rears when you get pans across the back.... and it's not the 3808, it's the quality difference between the speakers!


In your case, you may decide that a "good" 5.1 setup is better than a "compromised" 7.1 setup with crappy rear speakers....


(BTW - note that EX processing only sends a mono rear channel, so the two surr.back speakers will be playing the same signal. PLIIx Cinema mode extracts the same info as EX, but separates it into two stereo rear channels instead of a single mono channel, thus 7.1 versus 6.1).


----------



## fafner

batpig: thanks very much. I notice now that I am getting PLIIx cinema some times and DLD ex at other times. I'm not sure why.


For example, right now I am watching CNN HD and the 3808 shows that it is receiving 5.1 channels and converting it to Dolby Digital ex. At other times I noticed it showed its output as PLXx cinema but I don't recall what input was being displayed.


Is it possible that movies have a flag that changes the surround mode to PLXx cinema where as "regular" programs such as news do not contain this flag?


Incidentally, I am constantantly amazed at your extremely detailed knowledge of this and other Denon products as well as your patience in answering so many questions. You are, obviously, an extremely valuable contributor to this thread and to AVS more generally.


And I am looking right now at options to replace my "crappy" rear speakers











fafner


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17926524
> 
> 
> batpig: thanks very much. I notice now that I am getting PLIIx cinema some times and DLD ex at other times. I'm not sure why.



The 3808 (non feature packed) is a bit of a pain wrt the SBR/SBL setup. First you have to find the right menu item (which is not where you would expect it,) and then you have to change it to "PLIIx Cinema" for *each* received signal type.


IOW, you have to turn it on once for PCM2.0, DD5.1, DTS5.1, MultiChannel PCM5.1 ... etc ... I guess this was supposed to be an advanced feature, but mostly it's just a pain. It sounds like you haven't caught all of the input formats yet.


----------



## DragonSarc

Hi, i got my denon since it first came out and upgraded the firmware at that time and since then i havent upgraded till few weeks ago and this time i tested the audyssey eq on it, I like the adjustment it did on my speakers but it kinda degraded or cut the frequency of the sub almost like it lifted or the frequency of the sub is high that i lost the low bottom end of it (20hz and bellow) em I doing something wrong? because when i turn the audyssey off it brings my sub back but the speaker went back to its non adjusted eq mode which kinda alright but better when eq'd. any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fafner

Well I seem to have found a combination of settings that forces my 3808 to always output DPL+ IIx Cinema regardless of the input signal. So now I just have to listen to it for a few days to make sure it sounds like I want it to.


Then I am off to find a better pair of rears. Thanks for the help.


fafner


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonSarc* /forum/post/17927704
> 
> 
> Hi, i got my denon since it first came out and upgraded the firmware at that time and since then i havent upgraded till few weeks ago and this time i tested the audyssey eq on it, I like the adjustment it did on my speakers but it kinda degraded or cut the frequency of the sub almost like it lifted or the frequency of the sub is high that i lost the low bottom end of it (20hz and bellow) em I doing something wrong? because when i turn the audyssey off it brings my sub back but the speaker went back to its non adjusted eq mode which kinda alright but better when eq'd. any help will be appreciated.



Did you use the Audessey setup guide found here? http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421 


Many people have the complaint of losing bass after running the setup because they are used to non-reference levels.


----------



## mastermaybe

Hola y'all.


Searched the thread a bit and couldn't find much. Anyways, anyone using the 12 volt trigger? I was going to pick up a 1/8 to 1/8 MONO wire to connect an external amp, but I read that someone only saw success with a STEREO version.

MONO is usually preferred as it lowers the risk of a short, but, sigh.


Can anyone speak to this? I may just buy both and save myself a trip.


thanks,

James


----------



## rec head

I briefly tried setting up the 12v trigger but gave up and just plugged the Z2/3 external amp into the back of the 3808. I had bought a mono-mono cable and didn't have any luck. It wasn't a big deal so I didn't bother really getting into it. If I have a stereo cable I'll try it and post.


----------



## lffisher

I have a 3808CI , a Windows XP PC with WMP11, and a Seagate BlackArmor NAS 110 1TB drive on my network. If I wanted to live in the lossy world, I can create an MP3 file, and put one copy on my NAS drive, and one copy in My Music on my PC. I can successfully play that MP3 using my 3808 by going into USB/NET directly from the NAS drive, or by choosing the PC. I can choose my NAS drive and navigate to the MP3 and play it, or I can choose my PC from the menu and successfully play it.


However, I would prefer to play a lossless version through my Denon and DefTech speakers. I can't get this to work at all. I know the 3808 can't play WMA lossless (it only plays WMA at 192kb or less I think, which is annoying), so I used EAC to rip a FLAC version of my CD.


If I put this FLAC file on a USB drive, I can plug it into the 3808 front USB port and successfully play the file, so I know the 3808 can decode it and play it.


But if I put that FLAC file on my NAS drive, it shows up in the list but is unplayable. When I choose to play it, I get File Format Error. WHY? I called Denon support but they said they don't support NAS drives and wouldn't help. How could it be a File Format Error, as I was able to play the exact same file through USB?


I can't get it to work through my PC either. I added FLAC support to WMP11, so I can go into WMP11 and play my FLAC file successfully, though I haven't gotten the tags to work. If the FLAC file is in my WMP11 Library and I try to use the 3808 to play it, it doesn't work. It actually does show up in the PC list of WMP11 files. But, while the MP3 files in my choice list have the pretty little green square with a note in it to signify a music file, my FLAC file doesn't have that, and I can't play it. Although the FLAC file is in the list, and when I highlight it there is a little arrow on the right as if it "could" be played, when I hit the right arrow to play the file, nothing happens.



I know this was long, but I wanted to effectively describe the issue.

Thanks in advance to anyone who read through this.


----------



## rec head

If your 3808 sees the NAS and can play mp3s then it should be able to play the flacs. I would try ripping with a different program just to make sure everything is ripped right. I have successfully used EAC and Mediamonkey to rip flac. I know there is a free version of mediamonkey and I'm sure many others.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/17933143
> 
> 
> I have a 3808CI , a Windows XP PC with WMP11, and a Seagate BlackArmor NAS 110 1TB drive on my network. If I wanted to live in the lossy world, I can create an MP3 file, and put one copy on my NAS drive, and one copy in My Music on my PC. I can successfully play that MP3 using my 3808 by going into USB/NET directly from the NAS drive, or by choosing the PC. I can choose my NAS drive and navigate to the MP3 and play it, or I can choose my PC from the menu and successfully play it.
> 
> 
> However, I would prefer to play a lossless version through my Denon and DefTech speakers. I can't get this to work at all. I know the 3808 can't play WMA lossless (it only plays WMA at 192kb or less I think, which is annoying), so I used EAC to rip a FLAC version of my CD.
> 
> 
> If I put this FLAC file on a USB drive, I can plug it into the 3808 front USB port and successfully play the file, so I know the 3808 can decode it and play it.
> 
> 
> But if I put that FLAC file on my NAS drive, it shows up in the list but is unplayable. When I choose to play it, I get File Format Error. WHY? I called Denon support but they said they don't support NAS drives and wouldn't help. How could it be a File Format Error, as I was able to play the exact same file through USB?
> 
> 
> I can't get it to work through my PC either. I added FLAC support to WMP11, so I can go into WMP11 and play my FLAC file successfully, though I haven't gotten the tags to work. If the FLAC file is in my WMP11 Library and I try to use the 3808 to play it, it doesn't work. It actually does show up in the PC list of WMP11 files. But, while the MP3 files in my choice list have the pretty little green square with a note in it to signify a music file, my FLAC file doesn't have that, and I can't play it. Although the FLAC file is in the list, and when I highlight it there is a little arrow on the right as if it "could" be played, when I hit the right arrow to play the file, nothing happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I know this was long, but I wanted to effectively describe the issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who read through this.



If you can't get the FLAC files to work (I have tried unsuccessfully too), the 3808 CAN play high bitrate WMA files as I have all of my CD's ripped using the highest bit rate variable bit rate WMA's. These average around 320 kbs (some higher) and sound great on my Denon and Def Tech's!


----------



## DragonSarc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17930676
> 
> 
> Did you use the Audessey setup guide found here? http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=795421
> 
> 
> Many people have the complaint of losing bass after running the setup because they are used to non-reference levels.



ic k ill check it out thanks


----------



## lffisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/17933203
> 
> 
> If your 3808 sees the NAS and can play mp3s then it should be able to play the flacs. I would try ripping with a different program just to make sure everything is ripped right. I have successfully used EAC and Mediamonkey to rip flac. I know there is a free version of mediamonkey and I'm sure many others.




As I wrote, what I don't understand is that I can take that FLAC file and successfully play it on a USB flash drive in the front USB slot of the 3808, so I know it was ripped OK AND the 3808 can play it. So if the 3808 can play it when on a USB flash, why not when on the NAS drive? Why should it be File Format Error?


Very strange. Denon support offerred no ideas. I'm bummed. Perhaps stuck with duplicating my entire FLAC library as maybe a vbr 192-320kbps mp3 instead.


Really would be nice to play lossless though through this receiver with my good speakers. :-(


----------



## zoro

I have my $100 upgrade and if there is any newer version available and if worth the trouble?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/17935250
> 
> 
> As I wrote, what I don't understand is that I can take that FLAC file and successfully play it on a USB flash drive in the front USB slot of the 3808, so I know it was ripped OK AND the 3808 can play it. So if the 3808 can play it when on a USB flash, why not when on the NAS drive? Why should it be File Format Error?
> 
> 
> Very strange. Denon support offerred no ideas. I'm bummed. Perhaps stuck with duplicating my entire FLAC library as maybe a vbr 192-320kbps mp3 instead.
> 
> 
> Really would be nice to play lossless though through this receiver with my good speakers. :-(



Sorry, I forgot about it working on the USB. Not sure what to tell you


----------



## Kraddy

I need your help to determine who is telling me the truth.


I have ran Focal Chorus 826V mains and CC800V center with 3808CI for just over a year. These speakers are rated to go down to 2.9 ohms, but are 8 ohm speakers.


I drove them hard for a couple hours (for the first time) and have fried the Focal channels on the 3808. The circuit protector shuts amp off at higher volumes now.(-6dB) (if Focals are unplugged, my Paradigm surrounds dont trip amp)


My Denon dealer states there is no issue with this set-up, and stands by this amp with these speakers.


A Denon tech told me that there could be issues with this amp running these speakers.


So, what is your opinion? And more importantly, should I upgrade amp, or get an external power amp for the focals, or what?


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lffisher* /forum/post/17933143
> 
> 
> If I put this FLAC file on a USB drive, I can plug it into the 3808 front USB port and successfully play the file, so I know the 3808 can decode it and play it.
> 
> 
> But if I put that FLAC file on my NAS drive, it shows up in the list but is unplayable. When I choose to play it, I get File Format Error. WHY? I called Denon support but they said they don't support NAS drives and wouldn't help. How could it be a File Format Error, as I was able to play the exact same file through USB?
> 
> 
> I can't get it to work through my PC either. I added FLAC support to WMP11, so I can go into WMP11 and play my FLAC file successfully, though I haven't gotten the tags to work. If the FLAC file is in my WMP11 Library and I try to use the 3808 to play it, it doesn't work. It actually does show up in the PC list of WMP11 files. But, while the MP3 files in my choice list have the pretty little green square with a note in it to signify a music file, my FLAC file doesn't have that, and I can't play it. Although the FLAC file is in the list, and when I highlight it there is a little arrow on the right as if it "could" be played, when I hit the right arrow to play the file, nothing happens.



It sounds to me as though the media server software running in your NAS either isn't handling the DLNA setup handshake between your Denon and the NAS for FLAC files, or it simply doesn't support streaming FLAC files, and won't transcode it into some other format. It clearly is working for MP3 files. I've had a look at the User Guide for the BlackArmor NAS 110, and it doesn't say anything about what streaming formats are supported. Not a good sign.


As for using WMP11 with a FLAC plug-in, once again I suspect that the plug-in will only work for playing FLAC on your PC, and doesn't support streaming to a DMR device such as the Denon.


What you can do on the PC is to store your music in WMA Lossless format. While the Denon can't handle WMA Lossless, you'll find that WMP11 will stream these files in LPCM format to your Denon; WMP11 will automatically transcode the files for the Denon.


----------



## lffisher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/17936471
> 
> 
> It sounds to me as though the media server software running in your NAS either isn't handling the DLNA setup handshake between your Denon and the NAS for FLAC files, or it simply doesn't support streaming FLAC files, and won't transcode it into some other format. It clearly is working for MP3 files. I've had a look at the User Guide for the BlackArmor NAS 110, and it doesn't say anything about what streaming formats are supported. Not a good sign.
> 
> 
> As for using WMP11 with a FLAC plug-in, once again I suspect that the plug-in will only work for playing FLAC on your PC, and doesn't support streaming to a DMR device such as the Denon.
> 
> 
> What you can do on the PC is to store your music in WMA Lossless format. While the Denon can't handle WMA Lossless, you'll find that WMP11 will stream these files in LPCM format to your Denon; WMP11 will automatically transcode the files for the Denon.




Thanks for checking it out, and thanks for the suggestion.


My preference would have been to just have the Denon play the lossless files directly from the NAS drive instead of having to go through the PC. This is why I have my entire CD library ripped into FLAC as the Denon should be able to play it directly. Maybe I can batch convert it to WMA lossless with some free program out there, but I already have the MP3 version of all these files in my WMP11 library and didn't want to duplicate.


I called Seagate support to ask about their NAS drive Media service, and what can be streamed. They were useless. They just said any music file you store in the Our Music folder will automatically be handled by their Media Service because it does NOT do any transcoding. It only provides some sort of address book through DLNA for the Denon to see. I don't know much about DLNA, so I just took them at their word. HOWEVER, if I put a WMA lossless on the NAS drive, the Denon can't play that either. So I believed what they said since I know the Denon can't play WMA lossless directly, and if there was a problem with the NAS transcoding FLAC, I would assume it could properly handle WMA lossless. So then I assumed the NAS doesn't do any transcoding whatsoever as they said. Maybe not, who knows.


Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## gprice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17931565
> 
> 
> Hola y'all.
> 
> 
> Searched the thread a bit and couldn't find much. Anyways, anyone using the 12 volt trigger? I was going to pick up a 1/8 to 1/8 MONO wire to connect an external amp, but I read that someone only saw success with a STEREO version.
> 
> MONO is usually preferred as it lowers the risk of a short, but, sigh.
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak to this? I may just buy both and save myself a trip.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> James



I have the 12 v Trigger running a mono only cable, I bought it from the Shack. It's connected to trigger 1 and is set up to trigger with the main zone on; I've never had a problem with it. Everything I've heard is that a stereo cable doesn't work on 12v triggers in general, but some folks in this forum may have experiences to the contrary.


----------



## cohenfive

newbie question...is there a simple way to reset the 3808ci to factory defaults? got some new gear including a used 3808 and want to start from scratch if possible. i didn't see anything in the owner's manual for a reset. thx.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17938054
> 
> 
> newbie question...is there a simple way to reset the 3808ci to factory defaults? got some new gear including a used 3808 and want to start from scratch if possible. i didn't see anything in the owner's manual for a reset. thx.



I did a find on reset and did find it.

Here you go .


----------



## BeckMule

Is there a way, such as through a custom command on my harmony, to set up a one-button solution to cause the volume on the Denon to drop to 0.0 (or really any discrete volume with the push of a single button; I just want 0.0 to emulate Mute).


I'm looking for a workaround because I don't want the black box that says "Mute" to be on the screen (plasma paranoia; I'm not the only one who watches this set) - and I don't want to turn off the text boxes because I find some of the other displayed information to be useful.


I thought about using a Quick Select but don't think that'll work, because I want to be able to use this work-around regardless of the input being used.


Any ideas, or should I just do what I've been doing (foregoing the Mute button and lowering the volume to an inaudible level)?


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17938138
> 
> 
> I did a find on reset and did find it.
> 
> Here you go .



i guess it's buried in the user manual somewhere (not that i've found it yet)...i'll check again. the manual has no glossary so it's not that easy to find.


----------



## Gary J

Yeah it's like Rocket Science!


----------



## MGNdad

I am a newbie (to the AVS thread). I have really appreciated all of the good info. I just found an open box special for Denon 3803CI for $699. Wondering if that is a good deal ? I didn't realize model was so "old" 07 ? Obviously would like good audio but also good video upconversion for 600 or so. Thanks for any opinions.


----------



## MGNdad

Sorry thought I double checked before posting that Denon 3808 CI model


----------



## ickysmits

That's an excellent price for an open box 3808 that hasn't been used, or barely used. I wouldn't think twice if it's from an authorized dealer - get it!


I paid $1k for mine at closeout and that was a good deal.


That the model came out in 07 shouldn't be a concern, it has good power/connectivity and newer receivers don't have many more features than that one had when it came out. Make sure it has, or you can get, the added Audyssey features...


----------



## garypen

I haven't used the HDMI switching aspect of this receiver for a number of months, ever since I stopped using a front projector. Recently, I decided to use it with my plasma, so that I could take advantage of the hd audio formats which aren't available with optical digital connections.


Unfortunately, I am not getting any signal from the Denon's HDMI output.


I tried all 3 HDMI inputs of the TV. I tried 3 different HDMI cable that I know work. (One of them was the cable I used between the 3808 and my old projector.)


I tried using both HDMI and Component inputs. Input assignments are correct on all sources. Tried every variation that I could think of in the global HDMI settings.


I know I have done at least one FW update since the last time I used the HDMI output successfully with the PJ and this attempt with the TV. I do not have the feature upgrade.


Is there any known issue between the 3808 and the G10 series of Panasonic plasmas? Anything in the setup I might be overlooking? Anything else you folks might recommend?


Thanks


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MGNdad* /forum/post/17939345
> 
> 
> I didn't realize model was so "old" 07 ?



"Late" '07. The 08 in the model number signifies that it is part of Denon's 2008 model line.


----------



## cdnbum88

SMS-1


Frustrated on something that should be pretty simple.


Anyone have this unit in their mix? I just got a used one and when I plug the video/audio cables into the SMS-1 and then select an input on my AVR like VCR say, I go in and assign Component and try 1,2 and 3 and no video to see the setup on my TV.

Have the SW plugged into SMS-1, have RCA from SW on AVR to Input on SMS-1 and obviously power.


What am I doing wrong???



Thanks


----------



## xoutlawheartx

I've got a set of NHT VT-2.4 speakers http://www.nhthifi.com/current/produ...age/vt-24.html , and I was originally going to use a Integra DTR-9.9, since I've read these speakers need a ton of power to sound good (unpowered subwoofer in the base). I bought a Denon AVR-3808ci yesterday at Best Buy for $245.00 including the service plan. It was a brand new, open box item with some scratches. Not my first choice, but at that price, I figured I couldn't lose. I'll sell it if need be.


I'm only running the 2 VT-2.4's right now in direct stero mode (will buy matching NHT speakers later to go 5.1) and I'm not imressed at all. I'd like to power the subs using some of the other unused channels, but I'm unsure about how to, as I haven't gotten my hands on a manual yet. I'd also like to run them at 6 ohms. They could use the power, and they're also labeled to run at 6.


Also, any suggestions on what modes/setup to run for the best sound with two speakers? Thanks in advance!

System:

Panasonic Viera 50" plasma TX-50PX600U

Sony PS3

Denon AVR-3808ci

NHT VT-2.4 floor standing speakers


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xoutlawheartx* /forum/post/17940396
> 
> 
> I've got a set of NHT VT-2.4 speakers http://www.nhthifi.com/current/produ...age/vt-24.html , and I was originally going to use a Integra DTR-9.9, since I've read these speakers need a ton of power to sound good (unpowered subwoofer in the base). I bought a Denon AVR-3808ci yesterday at Best Buy for $245.00 including the service plan. It was a brand new, open box item with some scratches. Not my first choice, but at that price, I figured I couldn't lose. I'll sell it if need be.
> 
> 
> I'm only running the 2 VT-2.4's right now in direct stero mode (will buy matching NHT speakers later to go 5.1) and I'm not imressed at all. I'd like to power the subs using some of the other unused channels, but I'm unsure about how to, as I haven't gotten my hands on a manual yet. I'd also like to run them at 6 ohms. They could use the power, and they're also labeled to run at 6.
> 
> 
> Also, any suggestions on what modes/setup to run for the best sound with two speakers? Thanks in advance!
> 
> System:
> 
> Panasonic Viera 50" plasma TX-50PX600U
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> Denon AVR-3808ci
> 
> NHT VT-2.4 floor standing speakers



Are you sure it's a 3808? I can't imagine Best Buy, or even a private party with one that had been used every day, selling a 3808 for only $240....


----------



## omarcio

If you use the analog 2ch inputs of the 3808 for say, audio CD, will the audio be digitized somehow or will it be treated as analog and directly sent to the pre outs/amplifier section?


----------



## cohenfive

i have to admit to being totally and utterly stumped on how to set up the receiver and remote. i have the 'denon for dummies' in front of me but have not yet been able to figure out how to get the receiver and remote to get me where i need to go. i checked my inputs and both the hd dvd player and comcast dvr are working, and the video and in particular audio is working well, but where i'm falling down is in maneuvering via the menus on the remote. i also couldn't figure out how to set up the input devices using the denon setup. about all i was able to do was to set up the speakers (using the mic and auto setup of course!).


man denon sure makes it tough! i haven't even considered how to program my harmony 880 remote with it, since if i can't figure out how to use the denon remote i've got no shot.


it does sound great though, i think better than my 12 yr old denon...tomorrow i'm going to attempt to upgrade the firmware, which is another mystery in the remote menus somewhere....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/17938574
> 
> 
> Is there a way, such as through a custom command on my harmony, to set up a one-button solution to cause the volume on the Denon to drop to 0.0 (or really any discrete volume with the push of a single button; I just want 0.0 to emulate Mute).
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a workaround because I don't want the black box that says "Mute" to be on the screen (plasma paranoia; I'm not the only one who watches this set) - and I don't want to turn off the text boxes because I find some of the other displayed information to be useful.
> 
> 
> I thought about using a Quick Select but don't think that'll work, because I want to be able to use this work-around regardless of the input being used.
> 
> 
> Any ideas, or should I just do what I've been doing (foregoing the Mute button and lowering the volume to an inaudible level)?




I just checked my MX900 URC database and found "Master Vol Preset1 (0dB)", "Preset2 (-20dB)" and "Preset3(-40dB). I don't know how to do it in Harmony though. I have the 890 and last time I used the web based GUI, the choice of functions seemed quite limited. Perhaps the master presets are on the remote and you can learn it?


Since I have the MX900, I've never used the remotes that come with the system.


----------



## Sam S




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *omarcio* /forum/post/17941028
> 
> 
> If you use the analog 2ch inputs of the 3808 for say, audio CD, will the audio be digitized somehow or will it be treated as analog and directly sent to the pre outs/amplifier section?



Use Direct or Pure Direct as the soundfield mode, and you'll be fine.


----------



## cfraser

Can the 3808 "remember" audio configuration setups with DTS-HD MA? For instance, when a BD has DTS-HD MA 5.1 bitstreamed, I would like the surround back speakers to always be "matrixed" (for example). I have to set it every time. Yet for Dolby TrueHD 5.1 bitstreamed, it "remembers" that I want PLIIx for the surround back speakers. Pretty minor I know, but the vast majority of BDs I have seem to be DTS-HD MA and it would be nice not to always have to go into the Denon menu and change this. Thanks. I've had the 3808 for a couple years and it seems weird to be asking about this now...I admit I give up on this one!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17941182
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> man denon sure makes it tough! i haven't even considered how to program my harmony 880 remote with it, since if i can't figure out how to use the denon remote i've got no shot.
> 
> 
> ...



I use an 880 on my setup and found that is is MUCH easier to use than the Denon remote. Never even bothered to use the Denon for anything other than learning some buttons that weren't in the database. BTW there are some buttons on the "non-screened" remote that aren't on the one with the screen.


----------



## rec head

For setup I think the 2nd remote is the way to go, then you can put it away when you're done. Setting up the 880 for the 3808 isn't bad. You can get crazy customizing buttons but leave that til after you have the 3808 up and running.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/17941755
> 
> 
> Can the 3808 "remember" audio configuration setups with DTS-HD MA? For instance, when a BD has DTS-HD MA 5.1 bitstreamed, I would like the surround back speakers to always be "matrixed" (for example). I have to set it every time. Yet for Dolby TrueHD 5.1 bitstreamed, it "remembers" that I want PLIIx for the surround back speakers. Pretty minor I know, but the vast majority of BDs I have seem to be DTS-HD MA and it would be nice not to always have to go into the Denon menu and change this. Thanks. I've had the 3808 for a couple years and it seems weird to be asking about this now...I admit I give up on this one!



Yes. In the menu, go to Audio, Parameters, Auto Surround Mode, and turn it off. That sill cause the surround mode to be set to the Last Mode you set.


fafner


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17939947
> 
> 
> I haven't used the HDMI switching aspect of this receiver for a number of months, ever since I stopped using a front projector. Recently, I decided to use it with my plasma, so that I could take advantage of the hd audio formats which aren't available with optical digital connections.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not getting any signal from the Denon's HDMI output.
> 
> 
> I tried all 3 HDMI inputs of the TV. I tried 3 different HDMI cable that I know work. (One of them was the cable I used between the 3808 and my old projector.)
> 
> 
> I tried using both HDMI and Component inputs. Input assignments are correct on all sources. Tried every variation that I could think of in the global HDMI settings.
> 
> 
> I know I have done at least one FW update since the last time I used the HDMI output successfully with the PJ and this attempt with the TV. I do not have the feature upgrade.
> 
> 
> Is there any known issue between the 3808 and the G10 series of Panasonic plasmas? Anything in the setup I might be overlooking? Anything else you folks might recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I set up a friends Panny P85 plasma with no problem. Are you sure you have the Panny set to HDMI (or component when you try that) input? It seems very unlikely that both HDMI and component out from the 3808 died.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17942813
> 
> 
> I use an 880 on my setup and found that is is MUCH easier to use than the Denon remote. Never even bothered to use the Denon for anything other than learning some buttons that weren't in the database. BTW there are some buttons on the "non-screened" remote that aren't on the one with the screen.



i have mostly been having trouble 'assigning' inputs on the 3808ci...everything seems to work, it's just difficult to navigate either with the remote or directly using the receiver controls. i haven't yet upgraded firmware or anything, have to find directions here on how to do that and how to access content via usb.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/17943273
> 
> 
> I set up a friends Panny P85 plasma with no problem. Are you sure you have the Panny set to HDMI (or component when you try that) input? It seems very unlikely that both HDMI and component out from the 3808 died.



I haven't tried the component output of the 3808 yet. Good idea to check that! Thanks.


I'm just hoping that a FW update didn't screw my 3808. Denon should really make it possible to re-load the current FW, just in case, over-riding the "latest" status. Everybody knows that re-loading software on a PC oftens fixes problems. We should be able to do the same with the 3808.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/17941185
> 
> 
> I just checked my MX900 URC database and found "Master Vol Preset1 (0dB)", "Preset2 (-20dB)" and "Preset3(-40dB). I don't know how to do it in Harmony though. I have the 890 and last time I used the web based GUI, the choice of functions seemed quite limited. Perhaps the master presets are on the remote and you can learn it?
> 
> 
> Since I have the MX900, I've never used the remotes that come with the system.



Thanks Hansang (and I just realized that in my original post I meant to say "-80db" not "0db." Same idea, but I'm looking for a Mute alternative not a reference level alternative).


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17943930
> 
> 
> I haven't tried the component output of the 3808 yet. Good idea to check that! Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping that a FW update didn't screw my 3808. Denon should really make it possible to re-load the current FW, just in case, over-riding the "latest" status. Everybody knows that re-loading software on a PC oftens fixes problems. We should be able to do the same with the 3808.



Just guessing here: in conjunction with the feature upgrade, HDMI CEC might have changed the behaviour of your HDMI inputs. If you enable or disable CEC functionality, you might reverse that effect. It's best to use the web interface to check that.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17943184
> 
> 
> Yes. In the menu, go to Audio, Parameters, Auto Surround Mode, and turn it off. That sill cause the surround mode to be set to the Last Mode you set.
> 
> 
> fafner



Thanks, I'll try that. Funny, I though Auto Surround Mode = ON would do what I wanted, that it remembered the setup I _last_ chose for each mode. LOL, not the first time I misinterpreted the manual. I've been tolerating this minor annoyance for ~2 years...the fact that Auto Surround Mode = ON just happened to choose the same settings I did for some audio modes further misled me...


Edit: OK, we're both half right. I think you meant that AFDM should be OFF, that seems to work with all the BD HD formats. Auto Surround Mode needs to be ON otherwise the surround mode goes to the last one you were using, regardless of input signal format.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/17944566
> 
> 
> Just guessing here: in conjunction with the feature upgrade, HDMI CEC might have changed the behaviour of your HDMI inputs. If you enable or disable CEC functionality, you might reverse that effect. It's best to use the web interface to check that.



If I had the feature upgrade, I'd check that. But, I never got it. I didn't find it to be worth the $100 as I don't use Audyssey, Rhapsody, or Sirius.


I wish I could just run the FW update again from a USB stick or something, and overwrite the most recent one. I have a strong feeling that the online update borked my 3808's hdmi output.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17944794
> 
> 
> If I had the feature upgrade, I'd check that. But, I never got it. I didn't find it to be worth the $100 as I don't use Audyssey, Rhapsody, or Sirius.



You could still use Audyssey and since Room EQ is the biggest advance in audio since surround sound you are missing out.


----------



## F1Fan

Hey Gang, been away for a while. I did a hard reset and lost my settings. Couple questions ...


Is there a way to hide sources using the web controller?


In general, what's the best i/p scaler option, AtoH, AtoH & HtoH, or OFF?


Is it worth the $100 to upgrade to the feature package?


Thanks.


----------



## rec head

I don't want to speak for everybody but I found the upgrade worth it.


As for the scaler setting, it will depend on the rest of your gear. Anything newer than the 3808 (tv, blu-ray) has a good chance of being better. You just have to try it.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17944948
> 
> 
> You could still use Audyssey and since Room EQ is the biggest advance in audio since surround sound you are missing out.



I didn't say I _never_ used Audyssey. I simply choose not to use it _now_. (I don't quite share your enthusiasm for it)










Anyway, I wish I could figure out this HDMI output problem. The 3808 sees the display, as it shows the specs in the HDMI Information screen. It also shows info for the HDMI input. The audio works for the HDMI input, as well.


It passes Component input to Component output OK. So, it's not a global video issue. But, will not scale Component input to HDMI output. (No surpise there, as HDMI-HDMI isn't working.)


I'm almost considering getting the feature upgrade just to see if it fixes it. Does it also update the entire firmware at the same time?


----------



## cohenfive

i'm usually pretty good with hardware setup, but i have to say that so far the 3808ci has me totally dumfounded. i want a pretty basic setup, but i can't even do some pretty basic things right now....very disappointed.


1. i cannot figure out the denon remote. i can't seem to change from one input device to another except from the avr itself. i can push any of the icons on the remote and i stay right where i am.

2. i have been able to access internet radio so the network is working. in fact i can see my pc on the screen but when i try to access music on the pc i menu over to folders or playlists and the screen literally goes blank. i have to turn off the avr and then on again to try again.

3. i am going to do a firmware update but the manual is strangely silent on how to do this. i know it's pretty well documented here. i don't think the firmware has ever been updated on this avr.


all i want to do is be able to switch from the various input sources: comcast, hd dvd, bluray (not purchased yet), fm radio, internet radio, pc music....then have the avr automatically play and/or display from that.


i'll be disappointed if i can't get my pc based music pushed to the avr, especially since the pc is listed on the menus.


off to try to figure out how to do a firmware update...should be a lot of fun given how much effort everything else is on this machine.


sorry for the venting, but there's no reason it should be like this.


----------



## Gary J

If you don't get it with Batpig's Guide you're not going to get it. Take it to your local A/V professional and pay the man.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17945878
> 
> 
> i'm usually pretty good with hardware setup, but i have to say that so far the 3808ci has me totally dumfounded. i want a pretty basic setup, but i can't even do some pretty basic things right now....very disappointed.
> 
> 
> 1. i cannot figure out the denon remote. i can't seem to change from one input device to another except from the avr itself. i can push any of the icons on the remote and i stay right where i am.
> 
> 2. i have been able to access internet radio so the network is working. in fact i can see my pc on the screen but when i try to access music on the pc i menu over to folders or playlists and the screen literally goes blank. i have to turn off the avr and then on again to try again.
> 
> 3. i am going to do a firmware update but the manual is strangely silent on how to do this. i know it's pretty well documented here. i don't think the firmware has ever been updated on this avr.
> 
> 
> all i want to do is be able to switch from the various input sources: comcast, hd dvd, bluray (not purchased yet), fm radio, internet radio, pc music....then have the avr automatically play and/or display from that.
> 
> 
> i'll be disappointed if i can't get my pc based music pushed to the avr, especially since the pc is listed on the menus.
> 
> 
> off to try to figure out how to do a firmware update...should be a lot of fun given how much effort everything else is on this machine.
> 
> 
> sorry for the venting, but there's no reason it should be like this.



Lol...the remote _is_ terrible. I think you could make your life easier by getting a Harmony remote.


Re: the menu settings & GUI

It's not the most intuitive but once you cycle through and see where everything is then it's not that hard to figure out. The pictoral representation in the manual helps a lot at first. Once you get it dialed in there's not too much more need to go into the menu anymore.


I find it's easier to change the setting from my laptop.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17946024
> 
> 
> If you don't get it with Batpig's Guide you're not going to get it. Take it to your local A/V professional and pay the man.



What is "batpig's guide"?


----------



## ickysmits

 http://batpigworld.com/


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17939947
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not getting any signal from the Denon's HDMI output.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Thanks



Hate to suggest this, but you might want to get a flashlight and carefully check the HDMI out connector on the 3808. What you should check for is the presence of a little gold colored finger(s) pointing either up or down from the central blade in the connector. I suppose the connector foil could also be crumpled up.


A couple of months ago I had to move some stuff in my rack and when I reconnected the 3808 I could get nothing out of the HDMI port. When I checked I found a foil lifted in the connector. No signal nohow.


I decided I wasn't going to pay to repair (the HDMI connectors are hard soldered onto a pretty complex board) and rewired everything to bypass the HDMI stage. It was only recently that I woke up and remembered that the 3808 has a 2 year warranty and I had a month left. It's in a shop right now for repair.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/17946029
> 
> 
> Lol...the remote _is_ terrible. I think you could make your life easier by getting a Harmony remote.
> 
> 
> Re: the menu settings & GUI
> 
> It's not the most intuitive but once you cycle through and see where everything is then it's not that hard to figure out. The pictoral representation in the manual helps a lot at first. Once you get it dialed in there's not too much more need to go into the menu anymore.
> 
> 
> I find it's easier to change the setting from my laptop.



i've been using batpig's guide and it has helped but i'm still in the dark on some basic things...i want the 3808 to be able to recognize the audio input and automatically choose the highest quality format (ie, dd 5.1 if that's the input). i think the 3808 is doing this, as i have it set to auto surround. where i'm havning trouble is cycling through the different inputs...just can't seem to get the remote to do this even though the graphical representations are there. also i'm pretty disappointed that the 3808 recognizes my pc, but when i choose either to get into the music folders or the playlists, the screen goes blank at it freezes. i've been able to upgrade firmware and play internet radio without issue so i don't know what's going on with accessing my pc media (everything looks good on the pc end of things in terms of file sharing and recognizing the 3808 in windows media player).


today i'm going to try again on setup and assignment to see if i can do a better job of getting everything to recognize where things are, and will then try to get my harmony 880 to get things going as well.


so far if i was reviewing this i'd give it 2 of 5 stars given just how bad it is to set up. as i said, i'm usually good with setting up hardware and have had other denon receivers that were easy to configure. this one is much harder than it should be and i'm unhappy that some things (such as accessing my local content) just don't seem to want to work at all....


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17939947
> 
> 
> I haven't used the HDMI switching aspect of this receiver for a number of months, ever since I stopped using a front projector. Recently, I decided to use it with my plasma, so that I could take advantage of the hd audio formats which aren't available with optical digital connections.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not getting any signal from the Denon's HDMI output.
> 
> 
> I tried all 3 HDMI inputs of the TV. I tried 3 different HDMI cable that I know work. (One of them was the cable I used between the 3808 and my old projector.)
> 
> 
> I tried using both HDMI and Component inputs. Input assignments are correct on all sources. Tried every variation that I could think of in the global HDMI settings.
> 
> 
> I know I have done at least one FW update since the last time I used the HDMI output successfully with the PJ and this attempt with the TV. I do not have the feature upgrade.
> 
> 
> Is there any known issue between the 3808 and the G10 series of Panasonic plasmas? Anything in the setup I might be overlooking? Anything else you folks might recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks



FWIW, I have the new Panny V10 which is very similar to your G10 and it works fine with my 3808. I do not have the feature upgrade on the Denon, but I do have the lastest firmware update, so I would suggest you start there since it sounds like you have already checked all the usual places/things I might suggest you try. Also, don't know if there are any firmware updates for the G series, but there have been several for the V10's. Good luck!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17949264
> 
> 
> i've been using batpig's guide and it has helped but i'm still in the dark on some basic things...i want the 3808 to be able to recognize the audio input and automatically choose the highest quality format (ie, dd 5.1 if that's the input). i think the 3808 is doing this, as i have it set to auto surround. where i'm havning trouble is cycling through the different inputs...just can't seem to get the remote to do this even though the graphical representations are there. also i'm pretty disappointed that the 3808 recognizes my pc, but when i choose either to get into the music folders or the playlists, the screen goes blank at it freezes. i've been able to upgrade firmware and play internet radio without issue so i don't know what's going on with accessing my pc media (everything looks good on the pc end of things in terms of file sharing and recognizing the 3808 in windows media player).
> 
> 
> today i'm going to try again on setup and assignment to see if i can do a better job of getting everything to recognize where things are, and will then try to get my harmony 880 to get things going as well.
> 
> 
> so far if i was reviewing this i'd give it 2 of 5 stars given just how bad it is to set up. as i said, i'm usually good with setting up hardware and have had other denon receivers that were easy to configure. this one is much harder than it should be and i'm unhappy that some things (such as accessing my local content) just don't seem to want to work at all....



I agree with you that setting up the 3808 is far from easy, even for someone experienced with hooking up AV gear. I struggled with it myself when mine was new. My first suggestion is to put away the main remote and use either the secondary remote or even the web interface to set you system up. As for the audio staying on the best or highest quality setting, you just need to select the Auto Surround setting and then select (one time) the highest quality input mode such as Dolby Digital. Keep in mind that you must do this for EACH INPUT mode such as TV, Blu-ray, etc. It will then use this setting each time that input is selected, if it is available. For example, some HD TV stations transmit audio with DD 5.1 audio, so you would initially select this using the Standard button on the AVR. However, some stations do not transmit DD 5.1, so you would need to select your second choice for those stations such as Dolby PL IIX (if you have back surrounds) or Dolby PL II (if no back surrounds) and then pick either the Music or Cinema version of that surround mode. In the future when you change stations on your TV, if the station is transmitting DD 5.1, that is what you will get; if not, it will switch to Dolby PL II or whatever mode you have chosen for the secondary quality audio. Once you have made these selections for each input, you should be good to go from then on. Setting up the back surrounds if you have them, can be a chore too, so I won't go into that for now, but can tell you how to do that if you need that aspect.

Good luck!

I forgot to mention that I also have a HT PC connected to my system (network), actually two PC's, one wired to the Denon and another wireless, and I am able to view and play content (audio only, no video). You didn't say what OS you are using on the PC nor what version of Media Player/Center you are using, but I believe it requires version 11 of Media Player. Also, you didn't indicate what type of files you are streaming or trying to stream? I have recently bought a very small, cheap external USB hard drive that I put all my music on and attached it directly to the Denon's rear USB port to stream my WMA, MP3 and FLAC files. They sound great! I had trouble getting the PC to show up before the latest firmware, so make sure you have the latest and greatest firmware from Denon as they have issued several for this AVR since it originally came out. There are instructions on how to do this in another thread on this forum that I followed since the Denon manual is no help at all on this subject.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17949264
> 
> 
> i've been using batpig's guide and it has helped but i'm still in the dark on some basic things...i want the 3808 to be able to recognize the audio input and automatically choose the highest quality format (ie, dd 5.1 if that's the input). i think the 3808 is doing this, as i have it set to auto surround. where i'm havning trouble is cycling through the different inputs...just can't seem to get the remote to do this even though the graphical representations are there. also i'm pretty disappointed that the 3808 recognizes my pc, but when i choose either to get into the music folders or the playlists, the screen goes blank at it freezes. i've been able to upgrade firmware and play internet radio without issue so i don't know what's going on with accessing my pc media (everything looks good on the pc end of things in terms of file sharing and recognizing the 3808 in windows media player).
> 
> 
> today i'm going to try again on setup and assignment to see if i can do a better job of getting everything to recognize where things are, and will then try to get my harmony 880 to get things going as well.
> 
> 
> so far if i was reviewing this i'd give it 2 of 5 stars given just how bad it is to set up. as i said, i'm usually good with setting up hardware and have had other denon receivers that were easy to configure. this one is much harder than it should be and i'm unhappy that some things (such as accessing my local content) just don't seem to want to work at all....



To automatically playback an audio source in the format it is inputting you want "standard" for your surround processing.


It sounds like you are looking for a way to scroll through inputs with the remote. I don't think you can do it without going to the menu first. I just hit the button for whatever source I want.


As for networking: are you using WMP to serve the music? You may want to try Tversity, Twonky or any of the DLNA servers available. I stream from my DLNA NAS because setting up streaming on my old pc was a hassle.


----------



## cohenfive

redbeemer, this is really helpful info that just isn't covered anywhere else. one of the things i've been concerned about is whether the 3808 is trying to play the highest quality audio available for each input, and your info is very helpful in making sure this is indeed the case!


i'm not knocking batpig's great guide, but some of the details such as this are just not in there.


to your other points--i've just upgraded the firmware yesterday so should be current. also i'm using wmp 11 with vista ultimate. as i said, i don't know why it's not working as it looks good from the pc end of things and the 3808 does see the pc on the other end. it's when i go into the menus to try to access a folder or playlist that it goes blank screen on me. i'm just trying to stream mp3's, nothing fancy.


----------



## fishairflow

well - just finished setting up the 3808ci for the 4th time - every time the crossover frequency to the speakers is assigned as follows

Speakers - definitive tech mythos one - 120 hz

Subwoofer -supercube I - 80 hz

My brother with a similar setup is getting 80 all across ( using 2808ci)


Does this sound correct?


In terms of frequency is there a short document that just explains what does high and low freq mean ? Especially interms of #?


The reason for looking into all this is because speakers sound very harsh (as if the treble is set very high).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/17950076
> 
> 
> well - just finished setting up the 3808ci for the 4th time - every time the crossover frequency to the speakers is assigned as follows
> 
> Speakers - definitive tech mythos one - 120 hz
> 
> Subwoofer -supercube I - 80 hz
> 
> My brother with a similar setup is getting 80 all across ( using 2808ci)
> 
> 
> Does this sound correct?
> 
> 
> In terms of frequency is there a short document that just explains what does high and low freq mean ? Especially interms of #?
> 
> 
> The reason for looking into all this is because speakers sound very harsh (as if the treble is set very high).


 *Here* is what you need to read and follow. And there is no such thing as a sub crossover.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17949230
> 
> 
> Hate to suggest this, but you might want to get a flashlight and carefully check the HDMI out connector on the 3808.



Thanks. That was my next step, and greatest fear. And, my unit is two months out of warranty. So, it's a pretty big fear, considering how much they probably charge to fix these things. I guess it's time to pull it out of the rack, so that I can take a good look.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17949602
> 
> 
> FWIW, I have the new Panny V10 which is very similar to your G10 and it works fine with my 3808....Also, don't know if there are any firmware updates for the G series, but there have been several for the V10's. Good luck!



Thanks. The G10 has had a few updates. After further testing, I see the AVR isn't working with my Panasonic P77 either. So, it's definitely an AVR issue.


----------



## cohenfive

one of the other things that is causing me problems is that i cannot get the remote (the main one) to change unput sources no matter what button i press.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17949936
> 
> 
> redbeemer, this is really helpful info that just isn't covered anywhere else. one of the things i've been concerned about is whether the 3808 is trying to play the highest quality audio available for each input, and your info is very helpful in making sure this is indeed the case!
> 
> 
> i'm not knocking batpig's great guide, but some of the details such as this are just not in there.
> 
> 
> to your other points--i've just upgraded the firmware yesterday so should be current. also i'm using wmp 11 with vista ultimate. as i said, i don't know why it's not working as it looks good from the pc end of things and the 3808 does see the pc on the other end. it's when i go into the menus to try to access a folder or playlist that it goes blank screen on me. i'm just trying to stream mp3's, nothing fancy.



I am glad if I was of some help. I was an early adopter of the 3808 and at that time there was almost no information available on it, so I can feel your pain! As for the streaming from the PC, I am not sure if it will stream playlists as I really don't use them; perhaps another member who uses them can comment on that. When you say that the Denon sees your PC, I assume it shows the "friendly name" that you assigned to the PC when you first got it; then it should just show your Music folder and then when you click on it, it should list the Artist folders, assuming your songs are stored under the artist's names. When you select the folder you want to hear, it should list all the songs in that album by that artist as well as the song format (MP3, WMA, etc.). If you select the first song in the album, it will play the entire album. If you select the fourth song, it will play all the songs from there down. I am very very puzzled about your comment regarding the screen going blank. If I select a file type that isn't supported, it will try to load it and then tell me that the file type isn't supported and I will need to "back out" of that song or album, but the screen never goes blank. It almost sounds like you are having a HDMI handshake issue. How is your computer connected to your AVR? I have one of mine connected directly using ethernet into my router and the other PC is connected wirelessly to that same rounter and they both work fine, albeit a little slowly sometimes when making selections. Sometimes I will have to push the select button a second time on the AVR remote to get it to "take" the command.

Finally, be sure that you have indeed downloaded the latest firmware as some of the early updates required that they be done first and then the later updates separately. In other words, you couldn't just download the last update and get all of the previous updates. It sort of depends on where your particular unit started from. As I said, mine was one of the first ones made and I didn't update mine for a long time, so I had a lot of catching up to do. Your may be a more recent vintage and not need all of the earlier software. You should just check the version you are running for the various components or subsections of the firmware to see if they match the latest version listed in the firmware thread.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/17949230
> 
> 
> Hate to suggest this, but you might want to get a flashlight and carefully check the HDMI out connector on the 3808. What you should check for is the presence of a little gold colored finger(s) pointing either up or down from the central blade in the connector. I suppose the connector foil could also be crumpled up.



It turns out that you hit the nail on the head. Two of the conductors in the HDMI out connector were touching. I moved the bent one back, gently plugged in an HDMI cable, and Voila! (pardon my French.) I have video again! Luckily, the pin wasn't bent upwards, just slightly to the side.


I still want to replace the connector. But, if Denon won't do it under warranty, I'll have to attempt it myself. It doesn't look that incredibly difficult. Access to the connector on the PCB isn't too bad. But, access to the solder points underneath the PCB...not as easy. I also have to find the correct connector. If I buy from Denon, it's probably 10x the cost of the generic part.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17950717
> 
> 
> one of the other things that is causing me problems is that i cannot get the remote (the main one) to change unput sources no matter what button i press.



I haven't used the main remote in a very long time as I have a Harmony remote and when I do use the Denon, I use the secondary remote which has hard buttons rather than the screen. However, if I recall, you have to first press the Amp button and then select the input source. Perhaps another member can confirm that since I am at work and cannot test what I am saying right now. But I am almost certain you cannot just press an input source button directly on the main remote without first pressing the Amp button. Hope that works!


----------



## rec head

The "amp" button scrolls through the zones. I have it here next to me. I use the main remote in my office for zone 3 control. I use it to switch inputs and control volume.


I think that if you ran a poll of 3808 users you would find that 90+% do not use that remote. It looks pretty cool but that's about it.


----------



## cohenfive

it's almost like i'm trying to get well from an injury or something!


i got my harmony 880 set up. tv (comcast box), hd dvd player (still waiting on bluray) and my old reference sony s7000 (probably going up for sale) all working with the harmony. i have the s7000 set up as vcr via optical 3 (vcr) and once i stopped trying to play a burned audio cd (the sony wouldn't read it), everything sounded great. i also have set up to default to dolby plii (i don't see an 'x') when there is no dolby 5.1 available. i'm getting some weird readings on the 3808 however...for example, when i play hd dvd version of planet earth which is recorded in dd 5.1, i get a 'multi channel' input message on the 3808. it sounds fine however so it might be ok. if there was a way to try to 'force' dd 5.1 i'd like to be able to do that, but i've had enough problems with everything else!!


the only issue i have right now is that i can't stream local music content from my pc. it's like the 3808 'hangs' when trying to access files. i'm connected via wire to the 3808 and have been able to play internet radio and download firmware without a problem. the firmware download took more than an hour as it hadn't been updated since the machine was new.


i guess i'm ok for now, will keep playing with the streaming functions to see if i can get it to work. i use a roku soundbridge to stream music to our outside stereo system and it generally works without a hitch..


i'd like to thank everyone here for helping, but i still believe this is way, way more complicated than it should be. denon should make setup like the setup on the harmony remote i use...step by step on screen instructions for setting things up. simple as pie.


----------



## rec head

I don't know much about hddvd but with a blu-ray, especially older titles, they default to LPCM output instead of one of the hd formats. To change it you need to do so in the disc's menu. Sometimes there is only the LPCM version available. LPCM = uncompressed audio and will read as "multi channel" on the input. Lots of people like to see the DD or DTS-MSTR light up but it is not necessary. If you are getting uncompressed LPCM then selecting the DD soundtrack would actually be a downgrade.


----------



## sketch2099

would someone fill me in on if it's possible to just use the amp section of this receiver? meaning, if I have a new preamp but don't have separate amps yet, can i use the denon 3808 as just an amp section (meaning no digitization of the analog inputs)?


----------



## Ron_W

Hello everyone! I found your site while looking for info on the Denon 3808 and like it a lot. I was wondering if you all could help me out with a few questions I have with my purchase.


I had been doing a lot of digging around to determine which A/V receiver I would buy. I was going to get the Denon 2809 but they were out of stock and the only one they had was the 3808. I couldn't find any better deals because my googlefoo is weak. The price seemed decent so I got it. It was $999 factory new in box. I fear that I didn’t do enough research because this is no longer sold and was released late 2007. Did I buy out dated technology and should I cancel the order. Is there something else I should have bought for the amount I paid? I did find an Onkyo 807 for around $699 ref, $760 new , would that have been better?


I want to get at least 5 years out of it and hope that it is up to par with today's receivers. I am using Harmon Kardon HKTS-18 speakers with it for now, but will upgrade later this year. I am also using the 80GB PS3 for blue ray (not the new slim) So guys and gals, did I do alright with this purchase?


Thank you for your time!


Ron


----------



## iramack

YES. Use the EXT in Jacks on the 3808. Straight to the amps via volume control.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron_W* /forum/post/17954715
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I found your site while looking for info on the Denon 3808 and like it a lot. I was wondering if you all could help me out with a few questions I have with my purchase.
> 
> 
> I had been doing a lot of digging around to determine which A/V receiver I would buy. I was going to get the Denon 2809 but they were out of stock and the only one they had was the 3808. I couldn't find any better deals because my googlefoo is weak. The price seemed decent so I got it. It was $999 factory new in box. I fear that I didn't do enough research because this is no longer sold and was released late 2007. Did I buy out dated technology and should I cancel the order. Is there something else I should have bought for the amount I paid? I did find an Onkyo 807 for around $699 ref, $760 new , would that have been better?
> 
> 
> I want to get at least 5 years out of it and hope that it is up to par with today's receivers. I am using Harmon Kardon HKTS-18 speakers with it for now, but will upgrade later this year. I am also using the 80GB PS3 for blue ray (not the new slim) So guys and gals, did I do alright with this purchase?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> Ron



i'm not the biggest expert in the world (certainly not when it comes to setting up this thing as you can read above!!), but i did some digging before buying the 3808ci and didn't see huge technology or other differences in the new denon line. the big things (lots of hdmi inputs, ethernet connectivity, etc) are all there in the 3808. for me it wasn't worth the price difference to go to a new model. i think the '10' models have rhapsody and napster connectivity built in (not something i care about), and have the audessey option also included (there's $100 in 'value'), but otherwise i didn't see much difference. i'm hoping to get several years out of the 3808 as well....


----------



## cybrsage

The 3808 is actually superior to the 3810. Denon did some funky moves with their lineup numbering system.


You will be happy with the 3808, it is a great AVR.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron_W* /forum/post/17954715
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I found your site while looking for info on the Denon 3808 and like it a lot. I was wondering if you all could help me out with a few questions I have with my purchase.
> 
> 
> I had been doing a lot of digging around to determine which A/V receiver I would buy. I was going to get the Denon 2809 but they were out of stock and the only one they had was the 3808. I couldn't find any better deals because my googlefoo is weak. The price seemed decent so I got it. It was $999 factory new in box. I fear that I didn't do enough research because this is no longer sold and was released late 2007. Did I buy out dated technology and should I cancel the order. Is there something else I should have bought for the amount I paid? I did find an Onkyo 807 for around $699 ref, $760 new , would that have been better?
> 
> 
> I want to get at least 5 years out of it and hope that it is up to par with today's receivers. I am using Harmon Kardon HKTS-18 speakers with it for now, but will upgrade later this year. I am also using the 80GB PS3 for blue ray (not the new slim) So guys and gals, did I do alright with this purchase?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> Ron



The Denon 3808 is really a fine receiver, although it is not the easiest one in the world to set up or figure out all its many features. It was actually one of the first receivers to include features liike HDMI upscaling, internet connectivity and streamiing, etc. So it was a bit ahead of its time when it came out. Denon's new line of AVR's seem to have a few new features such as HD radio and some have better video upconversion, but the amps on the new receivers seem to be less beefy and powerful than the ones on the 3808. However, for the price you paid, I don't think you will find anything that compares among the newer receivers. For example, Denon's closest model in their new lineup lists for approx. $2,000 and the amps still arent as powerful as the 3808. So if the features the 3808 includes are the ones that are important to you, go for it as it is a great AVR. You will probably need to come back here for a little help in setting it up and using all of its many features, but that's what we are here for!


----------



## cohenfive

nah, setup's a total piece of cake, and the denon manual makes it so easy!!
































thanks again for all the help, now i have to figure out this local content streaming issue. the pressure's off now that my son and wife can turn on the ht system again with one button using our harmony 880....


----------



## Ron_W

Thank you all for your advice. I think I will keep it on order. I am very excited to get this. It is my first quality receiver and look forward to using it. I am sure I will be in and out of here seeking everyones advice. Next is to pair this up with a nice set of speakers.


Thanks again!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17949936
> 
> 
> redbeemer, this is really helpful info that just isn't covered anywhere else. one of the things i've been concerned about is whether the 3808 is trying to play the highest quality audio available for each input, and your info is very helpful in making sure this is indeed the case!
> 
> 
> i'm not knocking batpig's great guide, but some of the details such as this are just not in there.



No insult perceived







but I would just like to point out that there is an entire discussion of surround modes in the audio section of the FAQ:

http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#audio 


In which your primary question is explicitly answered (quoting below):



> Quote:
> If the Input Mode is set to “Auto”, the receiver should default to the correct decoding mode depending on the input signal. If it doesn't, *pressing the STANDARD or STD button on the remote will put the receiver back in the "default" or "standard" decoding mode for any given multichannel source*. For example, DOLBY DIGITAL for a Dolby Digital signal, DTS SURROUND for a DTS signal, DOLBY TRUEHD for a TrueHD soundtrack, and so forth.



I also discuss how to deal with 2-channel inputs, and the fact that the Denon will remember your surround mode preferences by input and by signal type (the helpful hint at the end).



You are correct that there is no info on some of your other problems, especially the remote and network issues. I explicitly do not support networking as I don't have a network receiver and it's impossible for me to troubleshoot... plus of course networking is a nightmare that I just don't want to deal with







For the remote, I always recommend scrapping the terrible Denon factory remote and getting a Harmony, and I am happy to provide support at that point


----------



## cohenfive

batpig (i hate calling you that, how about 'vampire bovine' instead?), i read that part and had my denon set for surround 'auto' as you mentioned. i guess my hd dvd of planet earth, which was an early hd dvd, doesn't have the newer hd codecs. also my toshiba hd dvd probalby doesn't have the capability to play the new hd codecs either....as long as seeing 'multi channel' is ok from an audio perspective (which i'm interpreting from your guide is the case) then i'm ok with it, was just surprised to see it displayed rather than that dd 5.1 that i was expecting.


from a setup standpoint, should i go back into the avr and check to make sure that every source is set up for 'auto' on input and decode? i have surround set to auto, but that seems to be a macro setting and not for every individual input.


i'd like the input and decoding set to auto for everything and let the avr do its work. it sounds like i have to dig into the menus for each input source and make sure, in addition to the macro surround 'auto' setting?


this is where the information gets sketchy.


thanks again, and if it sounded like i was complaining it wasn't at you, it was at denon for a horrible ui and for myself for taking hours before things started making sense. i'm using the harmony remote now which means i won't have to use the main denon remote. as an aside, i find it funny that in the 10 years since i got my avr 3300, denon has probably taken a step backwards in terms of remote ui capabilities!


----------



## batpig

I didn't take it as a complaint at all







no worries...



> Quote:
> i guess my hd dvd of planet earth, which was an early hd dvd, doesn't have the newer hd codecs. also my toshiba hd dvd probalby doesn't have the capability to play the new hd codecs either...



yes, most HD DVD players cannot bitstream and so they will decode the audio internally (this is the case for my A20). In this setup, it will output decoded multich PCM and so MULTI CH IN will be the "standard" decoding mode. You will not see the HD audio light nor will you see "Dolby TrueHD" on the display because the audio has already been decoded. Just make sure (check the "language settings" on the disc) that you have actually selected the best audio track for any HD DVD.


BTW, Planet Earth is 5.1 Dolby Digital Plus.



> Quote:
> from a setup standpoint, should i go back into the avr and check to make sure that every source is set up for 'auto' on input and decode? i have surround set to auto, but that seems to be a macro setting and not for every individual input.



Not necessary probably, the default is "auto" for input/decode mode so if you haven't twiddled with it then it will probably still be as such. It's not a bad thing to check though, when you are on any given input, and frankly the experience of navigating the GUI and checking/verifying these types of settings will make you more comfortable with the overall operation of the unit.


You are correct that "Auto Surround" is a global setting, it's either on or off (in almost all cases you should leave it on).



> Quote:
> i'd like the input and decoding set to auto for everything and let the avr do its work. it sounds like i have to dig into the menus for each input source and make sure, in addition to the macro surround 'auto' setting?



Another part of the GUI that is helpful to get to know is the "Information" menu. Here, there is a sub-menu called "Auto Surround" which will give you a list of what the current defaults are for any given signal type on that current input.


----------



## iramack




batpig said:


> yes, most HD DVD players cannot bitstream and so they will decode the audio internally (this is the case for my A20). In this setup, it will output decoded multich PCM and so MULTI CH IN will be the "standard" decoding mode. You will not see the HD audio light nor will you see "Dolby TrueHD" on the display because the audio has already been decoded. Just make sure (check the "language settings" on the disc) that you have actually selected the best audio track for any HD DVD.
> 
> 
> BTW, Planet Earth is 5.1 Dolby Digital Plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the XA-2 HD DVD player and a recent firmware upgrade now allows it to bitstream HD codecs via HDMI. If you have an HD DVD player, a MUST HAVE disc IMHO is The Eagles Farewell 1Tour on HDDVD. This disc is great looking and superb sounding in DTS Master Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17959039
> 
> 
> batpig (i hate calling you that, how about 'vampire bovine' instead?), i read that part and had my denon set for surround 'auto' as you mentioned. i guess my hd dvd of planet earth, which was an early hd dvd, doesn't have the newer hd codecs. also my toshiba hd dvd probalby doesn't have the capability to play the new hd codecs either....as long as seeing 'multi channel' is ok from an audio perspective (which i'm interpreting from your guide is the case) then i'm ok with it, was just surprised to see it displayed rather than that dd 5.1 that i was expecting.
> 
> 
> from a setup standpoint, should i go back into the avr and check to make sure that every source is set up for 'auto' on input and decode? i have surround set to auto, but that seems to be a macro setting and not for every individual input.
> 
> 
> i'd like the input and decoding set to auto for everything and let the avr do its work. it sounds like i have to dig into the menus for each input source and make sure, in addition to the macro surround 'auto' setting?
> 
> 
> this is where the information gets sketchy.
> 
> 
> thanks again, and if it sounded like i was complaining it wasn't at you, it was at denon for a horrible ui and for myself for taking hours before things started making sense. i'm using the harmony remote now which means i won't have to use the main denon remote. as an aside, i find it funny that in the 10 years since i got my avr 3300, denon has probably taken a step backwards in terms of remote ui capabilities!



If you want to see the Denon display "Dolby Digital" or "Dolby True HD" or "DTS-Master HD" you will have to bitstream the audio to the Denon so it can decode it rather than your player decoding it. I don't know if HD DVD players used the new HD audio codecs, so that may be a moot point and even if they offer those codecs, I am not sure if they will let you bitstream them out. Right now it sounds like you are sending all your audio out as LPCM from your player, which means it is being decoded in the player and sent to the Denon as a multi-channel audio stream. There is probably no difference (there shouldn't be) in the sound quality, but I personally like to see what type of audio I am getting, so I have my Blu-ray player set to bitstream the audio (many players will do this). When doing this (bitstreaming), the Denon will always show exactly what it is getting on the front display.

Ooops! Looks like someone already beat me to the punch on this!


----------



## Hakka

Batpig, I'm having problems with some of your harmony remote codes for the 3808. I got logitech support to copy the volume preset -20db and -40db commands into my remote profile, but they wont work on the 3808, other copied commands worked fine.


I used -20db and -40db codes on my old 3803 and they worked, I originally got these by sending them to logitech support in HEX format and they converted them for me.


Has anyone got the -20db and -40db commands to work on a 3808?


hakka.


----------



## cohenfive




iramack said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17959200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, most HD DVD players cannot bitstream and so they will decode the audio internally (this is the case for my A20). In this setup, it will output decoded multich PCM and so MULTI CH IN will be the "standard" decoding mode. You will not see the HD audio light nor will you see "Dolby TrueHD" on the display because the audio has already been decoded. Just make sure (check the "language settings" on the disc) that you have actually selected the best audio track for any HD DVD.
> 
> 
> BTW, Planet Earth is 5.1 Dolby Digital Plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the XA-2 HD DVD player and a recent firmware upgrade now allows it to bitstream HD codecs via HDMI. If you have an HD DVD player, a MUST HAVE disc IMHO is The Eageles Farewell 1Tour on HDDVD. This disc is great looking and superb sounding in DTS Master Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hd dvd is the hd-a3 and i love the eagles!!
> 
> 
> tonight i'm going to take a look at my local content streaming issue...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bill222

To batpig (or anyone else that knows),


I've read batpig's FAQ, especially the section on audio modes, but I'm still stumped. (And I've called Denon tech support multiple times, but I can't hear the words that would make me happy.)


Does this Denon AVR-3808CI support a pure-analog pass-through? A signal path with RCA in and RCA out, where there is NOT any analog-to-digital and then digital-to-analog conversion? I want to ensure that I have a Left/Right RCA path that remains analog the *entire* time.


I'm worried, because the words Denon uses are "do this to avoid any processing". They keep referring to "processing". They refuse to use the words digital-to-analog or analog-to-digital conversion.


I'm guessing my best bet is to just use the L/R Front inputs of the EXT IN inputs, but I've even heard those referred to as "digitized analog".


I know the web-site description at Denon for the 3808CI used to mention a pure-analog pass-thru ability, and even the current literature pages available in their discontinued products section bullet-point a "separate digital/analog windings" (whatever that means).


So - any definitive answers? Is there a way to send in and out a pure analog signal over RCA, so that the 3808CI does *nothing* to it, other than acting as a volume control? Multiple ways? And if so, how?


Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill222* /forum/post/17962497
> 
> 
> To batpig (or anyone else that knows),
> 
> 
> I've read batpig's FAQ, especially the section on audio modes, but I'm still stumped. (And I've called Denon tech support multiple times, but I can't hear the words that would make me happy.)
> 
> 
> Does this Denon AVR-3808CI support a pure-analog pass-through? A signal path with RCA in and RCA out, where there is NOT any analog-to-digital and then digital-to-analog conversion? I want to ensure that I have a Left/Right RCA path that remains analog the *entire* time.
> 
> 
> I'm worried, because the words Denon uses are "do this to avoid any processing". They keep referring to "processing". They refuse to use the words digital-to-analog or analog-to-digital conversion.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing my best bet is to just use the L/R Front inputs of the EXT IN inputs, but I've even heard those referred to as "digitized analog".
> 
> 
> I know the web-site description at Denon for the 3808CI used to mention a pure-analog pass-thru ability, and even the current literature pages available in their discontinued products section bullet-point a "separate digital/analog windings" (whatever that means).
> 
> 
> So - any definitive answers? Is there a way to send in and out a pure analog signal over RCA, so that the 3808CI does *nothing* to it, other than acting as a volume control? Multiple ways? And if so, how?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill



The EXT in is definately not digitized on the 3808, thats whay you can't apply audyssey or pl2x processing etc to that input. Other inputs are dependant on settings, but there is no way the EXT IN can be processed.


There was a post on here years ago from DenonJeff referring to the 3803 or 3805 and how it handled analog pass through. From memory, using analog input and pure direct mode avoided ADC/DAC, if the sub was set to on the signal was 'duplicated' and the copy digitized and sent to the sub via the LPF but the mains signal remained untouched.


I would imagine the 3808 is the same but it has a setting in the auto setup menu to apply audyssey to the direct mode, this would need to be set to off.


Just checked the denon website and the 3808 specs list 'Stereo/Direct Modes w/Pure Analog Path'. Stereo mode is bass managed though so i would think you would need to set front speakers to large to avoid ADC/DAC.

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3510.asp 



Hakka.


----------



## cohenfive

more progress tonight, was streaming music from my pc through the denon which was good news....but while i was able to access the files by going through my music, then searcing artists (which is slow but works), i still was unable to get to my playlists (which my roku soundbridge accesses perfectly). when i tab over to the playlists, the screen blanks out for a long time, i give up and reboot the avr. weird, has anyone else seen something like this? is there any way to search alphabetically like on my roku?


related question--when i was listening to the streamed music i decided i wanted to listen via dolby pl2 to get synthesized 5 channel sound. i went into the menu and set it up under surround mode to dolby pl2 and lo and behold it played through all the speakers!! the question i have is the following--


having done that, is dolby pl2 now the default for just the net/usb input or did i move away from the 'auto surround' setting for everything? what i want is to be able to play 2 channel inputs in this way but play all the hdmi based inputs (comcast and hd dvd for now) in the highest 5.1 configuration possible.


related question--is there an easy way to alter the way the sound is being processed 'on the fly' or do i have to slog through the menus each and every time. my old denon 3300 remote had buttons for this, but now i can't figure out how to do this via the remote only.


last question--when i did the 'auto setup' for the speakers with the audyssey mic, both times i tried it i got an error on the primary listening area--'surround a r phase' error...i went on and did the rest of the setup and things sound ok. should i be concerned about this error, and is there anything i can to do get it to do a clean analysis?


thanks, i'm getting there....


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17969318
> 
> 
> last question--when i did the 'auto setup' for the speakers with the audyssey mic, both times i tried it i got an error on the primary listening area--'surround a r phase' error...i went on and did the rest of the setup and things sound ok. should i be concerned about this error, and is there anything i can to do get it to do a clean analysis?
> 
> .



It's reporting that your Surround A Right speaker is wired out of phase. You should double-check that your black and red terminals are matched correctly on that channel.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17969530
> 
> 
> It's reporting that your Surround A Right speaker is wired out of phase. You should double-check that your black and red terminals are matched correctly on that channel.



thanks. maybe in rewiring everything i mixed up one of the speaker connections. i'll check it out and rerun the setup.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/17959789
> 
> 
> If you want to see the Denon display "Dolby Digital" or "Dolby True HD" or "DTS-Master HD" you will have to bitstream the audio to the Denon so it can decode it rather than your player decoding it. I don't know if HD DVD players used the new HD audio codecs, so that may be a moot point and even if they offer those codecs, I am not sure if they will let you bitstream them out. Right now it sounds like you are sending all your audio out as LPCM from your player, which means it is being decoded in the player and sent to the Denon as a multi-channel audio stream. There is probably no difference (there shouldn't be) in the sound quality, but I personally like to see what type of audio I am getting, so I have my Blu-ray player set to bitstream the audio (many players will do this). When doing this (bitstreaming), the Denon will always show exactly what it is getting on the front display.
> 
> Ooops! Looks like someone already beat me to the punch on this!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/17969318
> 
> 
> more progress tonight, was streaming music from my pc through the denon which was good news....but while i was able to access the files by going through my music, then searcing artists (which is slow but works), i still was unable to get to my playlists (which my roku soundbridge accesses perfectly). when i tab over to the playlists, the screen blanks out for a long time, i give up and reboot the avr. weird, has anyone else seen something like this? is there any way to search alphabetically like on my roku?
> 
> 
> related question--when i was listening to the streamed music i decided i wanted to listen via dolby pl2 to get synthesized 5 channel sound. i went into the menu and set it up under surround mode to dolby pl2 and lo and behold it played through all the speakers!! the question i have is the following--
> 
> 
> having done that, is dolby pl2 now the default for just the net/usb input or did i move away from the 'auto surround' setting for everything? what i want is to be able to play 2 channel inputs in this way but play all the hdmi based inputs (comcast and hd dvd for now) in the highest 5.1 configuration possible.
> 
> 
> related question--is there an easy way to alter the way the sound is being processed 'on the fly' or do i have to slog through the menus each and every time. my old denon 3300 remote had buttons for this, but now i can't figure out how to do this via the remote only.
> 
> 
> last question--when i did the 'auto setup' for the speakers with the audyssey mic, both times i tried it i got an error on the primary listening area--'surround a r phase' error...i went on and did the rest of the setup and things sound ok. should i be concerned about this error, and is there anything i can to do get it to do a clean analysis?
> 
> 
> thanks, i'm getting there....



Glad to see you are making progress and able to enjoy your Denon. Yes, you should be able to do an alpha search for songs/artists using the search button on the secondary remote; I assume there is also one somewhere on te primary remote, but as I said earlier, I never use it. When you hit the search button it will bring up the alphabet and you will select the letter which corresponds to the first letter of the artist or song you want. This will then take you to a list of songs with that first letter and you simply scroll down to the one you want. From your brief description, it doesn't sound like you messed up your auto surround; I guess the best way to tell is select your cable box or HD DVD player and see if you still get the Standard settings. There is a way to change some settings on the fly such as channel trims and distance, but I never use them once I get my system calibrated the way I want it. I have seen them come up accidentally when I was trying to do something else, but can't remember what I did to get them.

Finally, as the other responder indicated, you should check the phase of the wiring to the indicated surround speaker; however, don't be too surprised if you find that they are wired correctly. Every time I run the Audyssey on my system, I get a phase error in one of my surround speakers. This can be caused by the type of crossover used in the speakers or some types of speakers such as the bipolar models (Def Tech) can cause this. It is nothing to worry about once you check the wiring to be sure the speaker is indeed wired in phase and you did the correct thing by going ahead with the calibration.


----------



## cohenfive

funny that it only gives the error message in the first (main) position, it runs perfectly thereafter. leads me to think it's not a wiring problem, but i'll check anyway.


thanks on the alpha search advice. i'm still stumped as to why it freezes when looking for the playlists but if that's the worst thing it's not terrible.


----------



## garypen

It's quite true that the Audyssey program in the 3808 will often misdiagnose one or more speakers as being out of phase. But, it doesn't hurt to double check.


I wonder if the updated Audyssey in the Feature Upgrade pack still does it? Have you installed the Feature pack?


Personally, I don't use Audyssey. I tried it a bit when I first got my 3808 a few years ago. But, I prefer my signal relatively untouched, except for a just a hair of manual EQ.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17972386
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't use Audyssey. I tried it a bit when I first got my 3808 a few years ago. But, I prefer my signal relatively untouched, except for a just a hair of manual EQ.



Untouched by the AVR but unfortunately far from untouched by the characteristics of the room. That is the whole point of Audyssey which is Room EQ.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17972550
> 
> 
> Untouched by the AVR but unfortunately far from untouched by the characteristics of the room. That is the whole point of Audyssey which is Room EQ.



And that is why I use the manual EQ.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17972599
> 
> 
> And that is why I use the manual EQ.



Which may actually make things worse.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audyssey* /forum/post/15382857
> 
> 
> Manual EQ, on the other hand, is not a method for room correction. It is a series of parametric EQ filters that are used to adjust the content to your personal preference. Think of it as a fancier bass and treble control. The problem is that when you switch to Manual EQ, Audyssey MultEQ filters are turned off. So, you are not starting from a flat curve when you make these personal preference adjustments. Perhaps you can make some content sound good to you, but other content will not because it is at the mercy of the acoustics of the room.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17972693
> 
> 
> Which may actually make things worse.



If it made things worse, I wouldn't use it, would I?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17973119
> 
> 
> If it made things worse, I wouldn't use it, would I?



Sure you would. It is the old preference versus reference choice. Audyssey creates a flat frequency with a slight roll-off at the top to re-create the results in the mixing studio in the home environment. Any deviation of this is preference. Most people that use Audyssey are looking for this flat frequency response (reference). Others prefer a distortion of this (preference) and there is nothing wrong with that.


I just think it is important to note that when one says "I prefer my signal relatively untouched" that is in reference to the AVR but the characteristics of the room which can have a far greater affect despite all of the room treatment one cares to have in place.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17973297
> 
> 
> Sure you would. It is the old preference versus reference choice. Audyssey creates a flat frequency with a slight roll-off at the top to re-create the results in the mixing studio in the home environment. Any deviation of this is preference. Most people that use Audyssey are looking for this flat frequency response (reference). Others prefer a distortion of this (preference) and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> I just think it is important to note that when one says "I prefer my signal relatively untouched" that is in reference to the AVR but the characteristics of the room which can have a far greater affect despite all of the room treatment one cares to have in place.



I take it you've been in a lot of recording studios. Or, that you've mixed a lot of music. No? Oh. Well. I have. So, if it's "preference vs reference", I will take preference, _my_ preference.


When you rely on others to tell you what referenceis, then you are relying on their _preference_. That is because Audyssey, and other embedded tools like it, are just various software engineers' versions of that reference. It is their idea of what sounds best. Their _preference_. That is why there is more than one company doing this. If there was one true reference, there would only be one true way of achieving it, no?


Having spectrum-analyzed countless sound system setups, I know that a flat curve sounds like ****. The human ear is more sensitive to certain frequencies. If one eq's a system for a flat curve, it can end up sounding harsh to many people, myself included.


If Audyssey works great for you, and you're loving it. Great. For me, it is just some imaginary magic thread. You can tell me it's invisible because I'm not smart enough to see it. But, having "sewn a few garments" myself over the years, I know a naked emperor when I see one.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17974112
> 
> 
> if it's "preference vs reference", I will take preference, _my_ preference.



The part you got right. The rest flies in the face of audio science here in the Audio Video Science forums.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17974112
> 
> 
> When you rely on others to tell you what referenceis, then you are relying on their _preference_. That is because Audyssey, and other embedded tools like it, are just various software engineers' versions of that reference. It is their idea of what sounds best. Their _preference_. That is why there is more than one company doing this. If there was one true reference, there would only be one true way of achieving it, no?



Think you're making a couple bad assumption here. Firstly, the engineers doing things like Audyssey aren't necessarily interested in what "sounds best" rather they are looking for what measures best. Now, the definition of "flat" is, as you point out, somewhat arbitrary. However, that not-with-standing, the obvious errors are those things that no one is going to take issue with and that is what these systems deal with best.


Second, as to their being only one possible implementation of "best"; the real issue is that, with the current state of the art, Audyssey et-al are currently only approximations and there are differences in the compromises made to arrive at the approximations. Once your average AVR has the equivalent of 1000 cores running the approximation will likely be pretty close to perfect, and the product differentiation at that point will be mostly meaningless (just as distortion measurements are pretty much meaningless today compared to say 40 years ago).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17974112
> 
> 
> Having spectrum-analyzed countless sound system setups, I know that a flat curve sounds like ****.



Really? What version(s?) of "flat" are you referring to?


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17974112
> 
> 
> I take it you've been in a lot of recording studios. Or, that you've mixed a lot of music. No? Oh. Well. I have. So, if it's "preference vs reference", I will take preference, _my_ preference.
> 
> 
> When you rely on others to tell you what referenceis, then you are relying on their _preference_. That is because Audyssey, and other embedded tools like it, are just various software engineers' versions of that reference. It is their idea of what sounds best. Their _preference_. That is why there is more than one company doing this. If there was one true reference, there would only be one true way of achieving it, no?
> 
> 
> Having spectrum-analyzed countless sound system setups, I know that a flat curve sounds like ****. The human ear is more sensitive to certain frequencies. If one eq's a system for a flat curve, it can end up sounding harsh to many people, myself included.
> 
> 
> If Audyssey works great for you, and you're loving it. Great. For me, it is just some imaginary magic thread. You can tell me it's invisible because I'm not smart enough to see it. But, having "sewn a few garments" myself over the years, I know a naked emperor when I see one.



And don't forget what the speakers do to a "flat" audio signal being fed to them. That is why MEASURING the speaker/room interaction IS important. PERIOD.

But, I guess...............

Your tagline says it all...............and you are our leader!!!


----------



## Woodzzter

I had a problem with my 3808 a while back to do with streaming data from a NAS device over a network. To fix that issue I had to do a factory reset of the settings and everything seemed to be ok.


Tonight was the first night since then that I have sat down and watched a movie at anything even approaching a loud volume level. I had it set to -15dB. I have the AVR3808 to Focal 816V fronts, 800V centre, 800V sub and 700V rears so there should be no issues with the speakers at that volume level.


I was watching The Dark Night (Batman) on Blu-Ray being played on a Sony PS3 connected via HDMI leads to the HDP input of the AVR3808. At one point, the amp switched itself off and the standby light started flashing red. I had to turn the amp off via the remote before I could turn it on again. I restarted the movie again at the same scene and again the AVR3808 switched itself off at exactly the same point of the scene and started flashing the standby light. Attempting to just switch the amp back on again does not work - it needs to be switched off and then back on.


This time I had not stopped the movie and once the amp was swithced back on we simply resumed watching the movie having missed about 30 seconds turning the amp off and back on again. About 10 minutes later the same thing happened on a different scene.


Getting very annoyed I played the same scene a few times again and found that at a specific point, the AVR3808 would turn itself off if the volume level was greater than -16dB. -20dB was ok and I did not bother truying to find the exact volume level that it was occurring at.


Is this something that anyone has experienced before. Surely even allowing for peaks in the soundtrack, a Level of -16dB should be perfectly ok for the amp to handle and not switch itself off.


Any advice on this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## batpig

on pg 82 of the manual, in the troubleshooting section you can see the probable causes of a sudden shutdown where the protection circuit is tripped.


you most likely have a short somewhere, check ALL of your speaker wires CAREFULLY and make sure there are no loose strands, none of the wires have accidentally been pulled out, etc.


if you can reproduce the shutdown (which it sounds like you can) start disconnecting your speakers one by one, see if you can figure out which channel has the problem.


if you are 100% sure that there are no shorts, it's not a wiring problem, then you may have a defective AVR.


----------



## sparky7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Woodzzter* /forum/post/17979188
> 
> 
> I had a problem with my 3808 a while back to do with streaming data from a NAS device over a network. To fix that issue I had to do a factory reset of the settings and everything seemed to be ok.
> 
> 
> Tonight was the first night since then that I have sat down and watched a movie at anything even approaching a loud volume level. I had it set to -15dB. I have the AVR3808 to Focal 816V fronts, 800V centre, 800V sub and 700V rears so there should be no issues with the speakers at that volume level.
> 
> 
> I was watching The Dark Night (Batman) on Blu-Ray being played on a Sony PS3 connected via HDMI leads to the HDP input of the AVR3808. At one point, the amp switched itself off and the standby light started flashing red. I had to turn the amp off via the remote before I could turn it on again. I restarted the movie again at the same scene and again the AVR3808 switched itself off at exactly the same point of the scene and started flashing the standby light. Attempting to just switch the amp back on again does not work - it needs to be switched off and then back on.
> 
> 
> This time I had not stopped the movie and once the amp was swithced back on we simply resumed watching the movie having missed about 30 seconds turning the amp off and back on again. About 10 minutes later the same thing happened on a different scene.
> 
> 
> Getting very annoyed I played the same scene a few times again and found that at a specific point, the AVR3808 would turn itself off if the volume level was greater than -16dB. -20dB was ok and I did not bother truying to find the exact volume level that it was occurring at.
> 
> 
> Is this something that anyone has experienced before. Surely even allowing for peaks in the soundtrack, a Level of -16dB should be perfectly ok for the amp to handle and not switch itself off.
> 
> 
> Any advice on this issue would be greatly appreciated.



Mine did it once too. Was watching *Live Free Die Hard* when it first came out on bluray. The explosion in hallway at beginnig knocked out 3808. It hasn't done it since and that was quite awhile ago.


mark


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17980116
> 
> 
> if you are 100% sure that there are no shorts, it's not a wiring problem, then you may have a defective AVR.



Could it be a micro brown-out?


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/17974364
> 
> 
> Think you're making a couple bad assumption here. Firstly, the engineers doing things like Audyssey aren't necessarily interested in what "sounds best" rather they are looking for what measures best. Now, the definition of "flat" is, as you point out, somewhat arbitrary. However, that not-with-standing, the obvious errors are those things that no one is going to take issue with and that is what these systems deal with best.
> 
> 
> Second, as to their being only one possible implementation of "best"; the real issue is that, with the current state of the art, Audyssey et-al are currently only approximations and there are differences in the compromises made to arrive at the approximations. Once your average AVR has the equivalent of 1000 cores running the approximation will likely be pretty close to perfect, and the product differentiation at that point will be mostly meaningless (just as distortion measurements are pretty much meaningless today compared to say 40 years ago).



I'm sorry for not responding sooner. I've been setting up my Harmony One.










I don't wanna hijack this thread into a pro/anti Audyssey debate. But, our 3808's utilize the Audyssey SW, so I guess we're holding on to this thread by ...a thread.


The ironic thing about the Audyssey fans is they extol its science. Yet, they ignore simple logic. Let's face it...In almost every Audyssey thread, certainly in this 3808 forum, countless mentions are made of the fact that the Audyssey setup will misidentify speaker size, distance, phase, etc, and totally bork subwoofer levels. Yet, for some reason, they believe that the very same software that can't handle such simple acoustic detection will somehow be able to handle the complex task they ascribe to it.


Also, they seem to ignore the fact that the kind of measurements necessary for something like Audyssey to correctly analyze a room would require a much more capable microphone than the cheap piece of crap that is included with these receivers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17974906
> 
> 
> And don't forget what the speakers do to a "flat" audio signal being fed to them. That is why MEASURING the speaker/room interaction IS important. PERIOD.



It can be..If it was done with the proper equipment, by someone who knew what they were doing instead of with a cheap POS mic and some SW embedded in an AVR. In the mean time, my system sounds better without using Audessey than with it. PERIOD. (Yes. I have tried it - on the 3808 and on an Onkyo I had for a little while before returning it.)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/17974906
> 
> 
> But, I guess...............
> 
> Your tagline says it all...............and you are our leader!!!



I have no idea what that means. But, if I am your leader, stop trying to convince me to use Audyssey. If you wanna use it. Great. I don't. (At least, not in its current implementation.)


You guys can be like the folks who ring my doorbell on Sunday mornings. I've read your literature. I just don't wanna become a Jehovah's Witness. OK?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17990496
> 
> 
> to correctly analyze a room would require a much more capable microphone than the cheap piece of crap that is included with these receivers.



+/- 1/2 dB. Actually quite accurate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17990496
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that means. But, if I am your leader



Really? Not hard to understand.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17990496
> 
> 
> stop trying to convince me to use Audyssey. If you wanna use it. Great. I don't.



Actually nobody cares were it not for the mis-information.


----------



## mastermaybe

Perhaps I never noticed before, but clearly my sub is not receiving a signal when I swtich to 7 channel stereo, even though it's illuminated along with the other 7 channels in the output area on the AVR display. Yes, I have the sub set to play with stereo and direct inputs and it works just fine in those modes.


What's up with all channel stereo and the sub?!


James


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17991322
> 
> 
> +/- 1/2 dB. Actually quite accurate.



That cheap little thing is accurate +/- 1/2bB from 20Hz-20KHz? That's impressive. Are there independent tests verifying this, or is that a manufacturer-provided spec?


But, if the mic is really that accurate, I guess the mis-identification of speaker characteristics reported by Audyssey must be due solely to bugs in the SW then.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17991322
> 
> 
> Actually nobody cares were it not for the mis-information.



Then perhaps you should take up your argument with the Audyssey engineers regarding the misinformation reported by Audyssey in regards to speaker size, distance, phase, and whatever the hell it does to the subwoofer level, as reported by so many users right here on these forums.


I'm just saying.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17992561
> 
> 
> That cheap little thing is accurate +/- 1/2bB from 20Hz-20KHz? That's impressive. Are there independent tests verifying this, or is that a manufacturer-provided spec?



In fact it is the reason you can use only the mic supplied per model. There is a correction curve built in to the software making the mic that accurate.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17992561
> 
> 
> But, if the mic is really that accurate, I guess the mis-identification of speaker characteristics reported by Audyssey must be due solely to bugs in the SW then.
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you should take up your argument with the Audyssey engineers regarding the misinformation reported by Audyssey in regards to speaker size, distance, phase, and whatever the hell it does to the subwoofer level, as reported by so many users right here on these forums.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.



Most such errors are because of users not following directions or not making use of of the excellent Audyssey Setup Guide in these forums developed by users with the guidance of the person who created the technology.


IOW most bad results are directly related to ignorance of users not following directions.


I'm just saying.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17992704
> 
> 
> In fact it is the reason you can use only the mic supplied per model. There is a correction curve built in to the software making the mic that accurate.



Which is it? Is it accurate to with 1/2dB, or is it inaccurate requiring this additional SW correction which introduces another possible point of error into the chain?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17992704
> 
> 
> Most such errors are because of users not following directions or not making use of of the excellent Audyssey Setup Guide in these forums developed by users with the guidance of the person who created the technology.
> 
> 
> IOW most bad results are directly related to ignorance of users not following directions.



Considering how simple the Audyssey procedure is, I doubt if every instance of misinformation reported by Audyssey is a result of user ignorance. (I know mine weren't.)


Quite frankly, that sounds like blaming the driver of a recalled Toyota for the accelerator pedal sticking.


BTW, do you think there might be an issue with a product's usability, if it requires an additional detailed guide on an Internet forum to operate correctly, as opposed to just using the included manual?


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/17992374
> 
> 
> Perhaps I never noticed before, but clearly my sub is not receiving a signal when I swtich to 7 channel stereo, even though it's illuminated along with the other 7 channels in the output area on the AVR display. Yes, I have the sub set to play with stereo and direct inputs and it works just fine in those modes.
> 
> 
> What's up with all channel stereo and the sub?!
> 
> 
> James



It might depend on your speaker settings. You need to set the subwoofer mode to "LFE+Main" even when some or all of your speakers are identified as big. In case you have set the subwoofer mode to "LFE" only, then the subwoofer will only receive signals from x.1 sources but not from stereo ones.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17992804
> 
> 
> Which is it? Is it accurate to with 1/2dB, or is it inaccurate requiring this additional SW correction which introduces another possible point of error into the chain?
> 
> 
> Considering how simple the Audyssey procedure is, I doubt if every instance of misinformation reported by Audyssey is a result of user ignorance. (I know mine weren't.)
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, that sounds like blaming the driver of a recalled Toyota for the accelerator pedal sticking.
> 
> 
> BTW, do you think there might be an issue with a product's usability, if it requires an additional detailed guide on an Internet forum to operate correctly, as opposed to just using the included manual?





It is a good mic made better with a software correction curve. Perhaps you should read up on how that works.


Most people get good results just using there manuals. Others are tweakers always looking for that last few per cent of improvement. Most problems arise from such things as speakers at varying heights or in a cabinet or blown tweeters they didn't know that had.


It is probably not for people with pre-conceived notions or preferences but expect people who continue to post incorrect information about it to be called out.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17992804
> 
> 
> Which is it? Is it accurate to with 1/2dB, or is it inaccurate requiring this additional SW correction which introduces another possible point of error into the chain?
> 
> 
> Considering how simple the Audyssey procedure is, I doubt if every instance of misinformation reported by Audyssey is a result of user ignorance. (I know mine weren't.)
> 
> 
> Quite frankly, that sounds like blaming the driver of a recalled Toyota for the accelerator pedal sticking.
> 
> 
> BTW, do you think there might be an issue with a product's usability, if it requires an additional detailed guide on an Internet forum to operate correctly, as opposed to just using the included manual?



It's quite interesting to follow you both.

Might it not be that flaws in our usual acoustic settings lead Audyssey to the majority of its misreading the speakers?

I had that situation where the FR speaker was labelled out of phase while it was not - electrically. But I had a piece of furniture of certain height between the speaker and my main listening position, and my wife minded me changing the whole interior. Anyway, after moving that piece of furniture a little bit, the speaker was no longer reported as being out of phase.

It's not even difficult to understand the physics, here: if my room setting is so bad that a big part of the sound originating from a certain speaker reaches the mic via reflections from walls, ceilings or furniture, then, of course, the measurement reports longer distances and maybe phase errors, and increases the speaker level accordingly.

So I would conclude: Everyone like me with a far from acoustically ideal room settings will very likely benefit from Audyssey and will get a more true to the original sound response from their Source-Amp-Speakers-Room setting than without Audyssey (provided one follows the rules). All the others (like probably you) may be able to set their equipment and room so well that they will indeed receive better results by using their experienced senses than Audyssey's approximating technology.

Could I be right there?

Concerning the manual, we all know that the Denon manual is really one of the worse on the planet, not only concerning Audyssey setting. You would not conclude that the AVR is bad. I admit, though, that the whole package suffers from a hard to understand manual, especially usability-wise.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/17993150
> 
> 
> All the others (like probably you) may be able to set their equipment and room so well that they will indeed receive better results by using their experienced senses than Audyssey's approximating technology.
> 
> Could I be right there?



No all rooms are acoustically challenging but yes some more than others. Audyssey Room EQ in no way replaces such things as room treatments and optimal speaker placement. The better the room acoustically to begin with the better off you will be but all rooms will benefit from Room EQ.


My HT was certainly improved but so was another room that is as challenging as it gets. It is a Great Room (2 story) open to other rooms on two sides.


----------



## Quadcam99

Hey guys, I have my WII plugged into the HDP component inputs, but I also have by WDTV plugged into the HDP HDMI input. When I use my Harmony remote activity to start my WDTV, everything works fine; it chooses that HDMI input, but when I choose the WII activity, it automatically selects HDMI. If I switch my WDTV on, I get video and audio from it, and when I switch it off, I get just audio from the WII.


Could someone please help me with a proper setup process, so when I go to use the WII, the receiver will select component automatically. I would assume there is a way to do this when two different cables are plugged into the same input. I can't even figure out how to do it manually through the GUI, and I had to plug the WII into the back of the TV.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Hakka

You need to assign the component input to another source, TV/CBL for example.


To do this go to menu>source select>TV/CBL>assign>component> and set it to the component input you are using (the component inputs are labelled 1 to 3).


Although that HDMI input is labelled as HDP it can be changed to any input source. HDP is just the default assignment for that HDMI input. If you are using the HDMI CEC control feature you might not be able to reassign the HDMI inputs.


You will have to change the settings in your harmony to select TV/CBL for the WII activity.


Hakka.


----------



## fishairflow

ok - is it worth getting the 100 $ upgrade (feature pack) from denon? I don't have high end speakers - just mythos one/three and supercube I in an apartment complex...


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/17993253
> 
> 
> No all rooms are acoustically challenging but yes some more than others. Audyssey Room EQ in no way replaces such things as room treatments and optimal speaker placement. The better the room acoustically to begin with the better off you will be but all rooms will benefit from Room EQ.
> 
> 
> My HT was certainly improved but so was another room that is as challenging as it gets. It is a Great Room (2 story) open to other rooms on two sides.



Could you give an example of how Audessy helped?


fafner


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17990496
> 
> 
> In the mean time, my system sounds better without using Audessey than with it. PERIOD.



My 30+ year old speakers sounded better with Audyssey, but my new ribbon-tweeter speakers sound much worse with Audyssey so I don't use it any more. My theory from this very limited experience is that lower-end speakers sound better, but higher-end speakers sound worse with Audyssey.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/17996084
> 
> 
> Could you give an example of how Audessy helped?
> 
> 
> fafner



The way it always helps - flatten the frequency response in a room.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/17996822
> 
> 
> My 30+ year old speakers sounded better with Audyssey, but my new ribbon-tweeter speakers sound much worse with Audyssey so I don't use it any more. My theory from this very limited experience is that lower-end speakers sound better, but higher-end speakers sound worse with Audyssey.



If you do a search in the Audyssey thread on ribbon speakers you will see how people deal with them. They are difficult because of their design.


----------



## Quadcam99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/17995798
> 
> 
> You need to assign the component input to another source, TV/CBL for example.
> 
> 
> To do this go to menu>source select>TV/CBL>assign>component> and set it to the component input you are using (the component inputs are labelled 1 to 3).
> 
> 
> Although that HDMI input is labelled as HDP it can be changed to any input source. HDP is just the default assignment for that HDMI input. If you are using the HDMI CEC control feature you might not be able to reassign the HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> You will have to change the settings in your harmony to select TV/CBL for the WII activity.
> 
> 
> Hakka.



Hello Hakka, thanks for the response. I could be wrong, but I don't think your suggestion will work. Here's a list of my current components and how they are connected; please note that although I have multiple players that may seem redundant, I require them for ease of access due to my disability.


Oppo BDP-83-HDMI

Sony 400 disc carousel-HDMI

WD TV- HDMI

Satellite receiver-only has component output, which is connected to TV/CBL

WII-component

As you can see, all of my HDMI inputs are taken up, with exception to TV/CBL. I can't plug the WII into the TV/CBL because it's already taken, and the other two component inputs-HDP and DVD are utilized via HDM;that's where I'm having the issue. I didn't know if you can set the 3808 up with having two separate sources on the same labeled the input-my WD TV on HDP via HDMI, and the WII on HDP via component.


----------



## rec head

I like my speakers but they are not high-end. That said I do like the upgrade features and thought it was worth it. I use DEQ on movies and DEQ + DVol on TV.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Quadcam99* /forum/post/17997684
> 
> 
> Hello Hakka, thanks for the response. I could be wrong, but I don't think your suggestion will work. Here's a list of my current components and how they are connected; please note that although I have multiple players that may seem redundant, I require them for ease of access due to my disability.
> 
> 
> Oppo BDP-83-HDMI
> 
> Sony 400 disc carousel-HDMI
> 
> WD TV- HDMI
> 
> Satellite receiver-only has component output, which is connected to TV/CBL
> 
> WII-component
> 
> As you can see, all of my HDMI inputs are taken up, with exception to TV/CBL. I can't plug the WII into the TV/CBL because it's already taken, and the other two component inputs-HDP and DVD are utilized via HDM;that's where I'm having the issue. I didn't know if you can set the 3808 up with having two separate sources on the same labeled the input-my WD TV on HDP via HDMI, and the WII on HDP via component.



Assign:

Oppo BDP-83 (under name HDP to HDMI-2)

Sony 400 disc carousel (under name SAT reassign to HDMI-1)

WD TV (under name VCR reassign to HDMI-3

Satellite receiver (under name TV/CBL to Component-3)

Wii (under name DVD to Component-1)

Plug Satellite and Wii Audio (Red & White) under the same names (TV/CBL and DVD resp)


----------



## Quadcam99

Thank you very much, I will give that a try.


----------



## batpig

Quadcam, you need to free your mind from the shackles of rigid input assignment










All of those inputs can be assigned to whatever name you choose!! The only limitation is the number of names the Denon has available, and the 3808CI has plenty of input names that you can use.


See my setup guide, lesson number one is to IGNORE THE NAMES that Denon chooses to put by the input, you are the master of the inputs and you can reassign them as you need!










The limiting factor here is that analog audio (red/white RCA) can NOT be assigned, so those are your restrictions in terms of name.... so just make sure that the red/white analog audio input you use doesn't conflict with any of the HDMI assignments you have made.


The nice thing about input assignment is that you don't have to physically move the HDMI cable if you need to free up that "name", you can just reassign it in the menus. For example, if you plug into the red/white "DVD" inputs but the "DVD" name is taken up by an HDMI component, you can just reassign that HDMI input to something else (like "VCR") and then the "DVD" name is now free to use for something else.


And remember that you can also rename the inputs! So at the end, it doesn't matter which name you started with...


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/17996822
> 
> 
> My 30+ year old speakers sounded better with Audyssey, but my new ribbon-tweeter speakers sound much worse with Audyssey so I don't use it any more. My theory from this very limited experience is that lower-end speakers sound better, but higher-end speakers sound worse with Audyssey.



Sorry, bad theory










As Gary notes this has to do with the unique dispersion characteristics of ribbon tweeters, it has absolutely nothing to do with high end vs low end.


----------



## iramack

But remember to write down what you put on each original input so you can access via the remote if necessary.....


Steve


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17999480
> 
> 
> Sorry, bad theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Gary notes this has to do with the unique dispersion characteristics of ribbon tweeters, it has absolutely nothing to do with high end vs low end.



I also have this flat earth theory . . .









Headin' to the Audyssey thread now. Thanks gary and bat.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17992561
> 
> 
> That cheap little thing is accurate +/- 1/2bB from 20Hz-20KHz? That's impressive. Are there independent tests verifying this, or is that a manufacturer-provided spec?
> 
> 
> But, if the mic is really that accurate, I guess the mis-identification of speaker characteristics reported by Audyssey must be due solely to bugs in the SW then.
> 
> 
> Then perhaps you should take up your argument with the Audyssey engineers regarding the misinformation reported by Audyssey in regards to speaker size, distance, phase, and whatever the hell it does to the subwoofer level, as reported by so many users right here on these forums.
> 
> 
> I'm just saying.



I've got to say, your ability to jump from one faulty hypothesis to another without considering any aspect of reality is really quite amazing.....


Given the complex task that Audyssey sets out to do it's no surprise that it fails to get 100% correct all of the time. None-the-less, for most people it's still going to do a better job than they will do by any other method. I've been involved in many aspects of the audio world over the years (including some time on both sides of the mixing board) and I have a calibrated mic and know how to use it. My main listening room is an largely untreated den opening onto a breakfast room and kitchen. I can personally calibrate it fairly well for a single listening position. Audyssey does a far better job than I can for getting the overall in room response for the majority of the listening positions. Running all the calculations to do that properly using manual methods would take days, if not weeks.


I can believe you may be able to get a better response than Audyssey for a single listening position, maybe two, in particular, in a good room. I really doubt you're going to do any better for 6 listening positions in most of the rooms that people have to deal with in real life...


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/18000877
> 
> 
> I can believe you may be able to get a better response than Audyssey for a single listening position, maybe two, in particular, in a good room.



Not really. Parametric EQ uses IIR filters whereas Audyssey uses FIR filters which include the time domain (taking into account reverb, reflections, etc.) which cause most of the acoustic problems in the room. The problem with FIR filters is they require a lot of computational power but fortunately that is available in today's AVRs.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18001114
> 
> 
> Not really. Parametric EQ uses IIR filters whereas Audyssey uses FIR filters which include the time domain (taking into account reverb, reflections, etc.) which cause most of the acoustic problems in the room. The problem with FIR filters is they require a lot of computational power but fortunately that is available in today's AVRs.



I think you misread what I wrote. I'm saying that an individual may be able to manually set up a single listening position better than they can get with Audyssey but that they won't likely be able to pull of the same results with multiple positions. Given that I'm not assuming how the manual set up is done you can't really say as to what the FIR vs. IIR vs. anything else issues might be....


----------



## jwheeler

Is it possible for the 3808 to degrade the video signal passing through it? I have a FIOS box connected via HDMI to the receiver and then going to my Panasonic 58PZ800U and I am getting color banding or stepped transitions from light to dark. What you might see if you reduced the color from 32 bit to 8 bit on your computer monitor. I do not see this on my 50" plasma that is connected directly to my other FIOS box. Thanks for any info.


----------



## batpig

theoretically, no, there shouldn't be any reduction if video quality. are you using the scaler at all? (if i/p scaler is not set to Analog + HDMI then you aren't touching the signal)


forget about your other TV, have you tried hooking up the Fios box straight to your 58" panny, bypassing the 3808? and then replayed the scene to see if the banding is still there?


color banding / contouring is one of the most notorious "flaws" of plasma displays (and digital in general), they all show it to some degree, and it will be highly dependent on the particular model and source material. but you first have to establish a control and make sure it's not actually the same if you bypassed the 3808.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18002268
> 
> 
> theoretically, no, there shouldn't be any reduction if video quality. are you using the scaler at all? (if i/p scaler is not set to Analog + HDMI then you aren't touching the signal)
> 
> 
> forget about your other TV, have you tried hooking up the Fios box straight to your 58" panny, bypassing the 3808? and then replayed the scene to see if the banding is still there?
> 
> 
> color banding / contouring is one of the most notorious "flaws" of plasma displays (and digital in general), they all show it to some degree, and it will be highly dependent on the particular model and source material. but you first have to establish a control and make sure it's not actually the same if you bypassed the 3808.





That was going to be my next plan of attack to replay some recorded material and see if there is a difference if I bypass the receiver. I thought I would ask here first if it might be a known issue. I just seem to be noticing it allot more lately and it could very well be FIOS compressing the image more. Thanks for the reply batpig.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/18001468
> 
> 
> I think you misread what I wrote. I'm saying that an individual may be able to manually set up a single listening position better than they can get with Audyssey but that they won't likely be able to pull of the same results with multiple positions. Given that I'm not assuming how the manual set up is done you can't really say as to what the FIR vs. IIR vs. anything else issues might be....



How are you going to manually set up a single position using FIR filters then?


Hakka.


----------



## cybrsage

I would replace the cable. I have seen strange things when the cable was bad. It did not look bad, but replacing it removed odd artifacts from my TV.


----------



## cohenfive

how is the 3808 at managing the display of jpeg images? i'm planning on trying that tonight via usb flash drive.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18006847
> 
> 
> how is the 3808 at managing the display of jpeg images? i'm planning on trying that tonight via usb flash drive.



I don't believe the 3808 will display or play anything except audio files; the new '10 models will do video and still images, but not the 3808 which came out in 2007. Sorry!


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18008679
> 
> 
> I don't believe the 3808 will display or play anything except audio files; the new '10 models will do video and still images, but not the 3808 which came out in 2007. Sorry!



i got this from trolling around the web, but in looking directly at the denon site it is silent on jpeg compatibility...this is strange:
*
The AVR-3808CI is also capable of connecting to your PC's wired or wireless LAN network, letting you play back the MP3, WMA, AAC, FLAC, or WAV files stored on your computer's hard drive, access Internet radio stations, or play back JPEG photo slideshows.*


also, from the cnet review of the 3808ci:

*a USB port (for music and photos)*


actually, just went to the denon site and dug into the product brochure and it states the 3808ci has _*"mass storage support usb for audio and photo playback"....
*_

i think i'm going to plug something in and see what happens..


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18009696
> 
> 
> i got this from trolling around the web, but in looking directly at the denon site it is silent on jpeg compatibility...this is strange:
> 
> _The AVR-3808CI is also capable of connecting to your PC's wired or wireless LAN network, letting you play back the MP3, WMA, AAC, FLAC, or WAV files stored on your computer's hard drive, access Internet radio stations, or play back JPEG photo slideshows._



4308 does JPEG, 3808 does not.


hakka.


----------



## cohenfive

well i guess you guys are right and the denon material from their own website is wrong...


i just copied some images onto a usb flash drive and plugged it in...the avr recognized the file names (ie, stupididiotforbelievingthedenonbrochure.jpg) but when i tried to 'play' or 'display' them by right arrowing on the remote (secondary remote, i want to throw the primary in the garbage), i get nothing. eventually the monitor goes blank if i wait long enough. i guess the avr doesn't know what to do with the file and so it just sits there. disappointing only in that the product information says it should work but it does not. time for a networked bluray player i guess....


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18010762
> 
> 
> well i guess you guys are right and the denon material from their own website is wrong...
> 
> 
> i just copied some images onto a usb flash drive and plugged it in...the avr recognized the file names (ie, stupididiotforbelievingthedenonbrochure.jpg) but when i tried to 'play' or 'display' them by right arrowing on the remote (secondary remote, i want to throw the primary in the garbage), i get nothing. eventually the monitor goes blank if i wait long enough. i guess the avr doesn't know what to do with the file and so it just sits there. disappointing only in that the product information says it should work but it does not. time for a networked bluray player i guess....



As previously stated the 3808 cannot display images or video, you need a third party device to feed it the content, iPod, PS3 etc. I cannot find anywhere in the manual where it is stated it can display jpg images.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18012099
> 
> 
> As previously stated



Many times.


----------



## cybrsage

I can see the confusion due to this statement from Denon:


The AVR-3808CI is also capable of connecting to your PC's wired or wireless LAN network, letting you play back the MP3, WMA, AAC, FLAC, or WAV files stored on your computer's hard drive, access Internet radio stations, or play back JPEG photo slideshows.


What they mean by that is it can relay something the PC is playing. If you search the manual for jpeg, you will find more info. It can relay what the ipod is playing when connected via the ipod doc. You can view jpegs when presented by the ipod.


Very misleading, imo.


----------



## cohenfive

sorry for being a 3808ci for dummies guy...but, like the remote and setup, i find this unnecessarily confusing. i have an ipod but no dock so that's out...i guess i'll just wait for all the 2010 devices to come out to get pix up there.


----------



## batpig

some kind of 3rd-party media player is your best bet for that kind of stuff, I personally do not want to rely on some hamstrung, half-functional media player built into an AVR. Any of PS3, Apple TV, Popcorn Hour, etc. would be vastly superior in terms of usability, flexibility, interface, etc. if you want to have access to music, photos on the big screen, internet radio, whatever.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18015292
> 
> 
> some kind of 3rd-party media player is your best bet for that kind of stuff, I personally do not want to rely on some hamstrung, half-functional media player built into an AVR. Any of PS3, Apple TV, Popcorn Hour, etc. would be vastly superior in terms of usability, flexibility, interface, etc. if you want to have access to music, photos on the big screen, internet radio, whatever.



Batpig, your writeup http://batpigworld.com using the PS3 with Denon and your guide in general is excellent! Thanks very much.


The PS3 slim is a great compliment to my 3808 and wide screen TV.


----------



## Gary J

Actually a media player like the Popcorn Hour is a better compliment - minus the games.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18015945
> 
> 
> Actually a media player like the Popcorn Hour is a better compliment - minus the games.



Ah well I decided on the PS3 and am quite pleased with it's media play and stream capabilities. No Popcorn Hour for me


----------



## liquidmetal

wdtv live is the cheapest. i have it.


but, i am waiting for popbox.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17990496
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for not responding sooner. I've been setting up my Harmony One.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna hijack this thread into a pro/anti Audyssey debate. But, our 3808's utilize the Audyssey SW, so I guess we're holding on to this thread by ...a thread.
> 
> 
> The ironic thing about the Audyssey fans is they extol its science. Yet, they ignore simple logic. Let's face it...In almost every Audyssey thread, certainly in this 3808 forum, countless mentions are made of the fact that the Audyssey setup will misidentify speaker size, distance, phase, etc, and totally bork subwoofer levels. Yet, for some reason, they believe that the very same software that can't handle such simple acoustic detection will somehow be able to handle the complex task they ascribe to it.
> 
> 
> Also, they seem to ignore the fact that the kind of measurements necessary for something like Audyssey to correctly analyze a room would require a much more capable microphone than the cheap piece of crap that is included with these receivers.
> 
> 
> It can be..If it was done with the proper equipment, by someone who knew what they were doing instead of with a cheap POS mic and some SW embedded in an AVR. In the mean time, my system sounds better without using Audessey than with it. PERIOD. (Yes. I have tried it - on the 3808 and on an Onkyo I had for a little while before returning it.)
> 
> I have no idea what that means. But, if I am your leader, stop trying to convince me to use Audyssey. If you wanna use it. Great. I don't. (At least, not in its current implementation.)
> 
> 
> You guys can be like the folks who ring my doorbell on Sunday mornings. I've read your literature. I just don't wanna become a Jehovah's Witness. OK?




I don't think anyone really cares whether you like Audyssey or not/whether you want to use or not. I tried it twice or so before I got it right and it sounded better to me. The issue with the speaker size is not on Audyssey. It's up to the AVR manufacturer to decide whether the speaker should be Large or Small. Audyssey has no say in this.


----------



## Commprof

I have an HD Tivo and a Denon AV Receiver and would like to be able to either listen to the television sound without the receiver or use the receiver when I wish. When I try to do this by running the TIVO HDMI into the receiver and the monitor HDMI out to the television, I cannot use the television sound. If I run the TIVO HDMI into the television and then connect the audio out from the television (optical) to the receiver, I can accomplish what I am after. However, my question is whether I am losing audio by doing it that way and, if so, whether there is a way to use the HDMI from the TIVo (it only has one) for both the television and for the reciever. Any suggestions?


----------



## mastermaybe

Boy, I have to admit that it kinda sucks that you can't use the 12 volt trigger with a delay.


Since you can set it to turn on based upon zone and surround mode, I can understand why an immediate turn-on could be useful. That said, when you use it to trigger on an external amp with your main zone, it's impossible to avoid a turn-on spike from the external amplifier when you go to start up your system.


If one could insert a 10 second delay before the trigger, the problem would be solved. As it stands, it appears that I'll have to purchase an AC line conditioner with a built-in delay.


Not a huge deal, but with all the options available in this thing, it would've been nice.


James


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Commprof* /forum/post/18022117
> 
> 
> I have an HD Tivo and a Denon AV Receiver and would like to be able to either listen to the television sound without the receiver or use the receiver when I wish. When I try to do this by running the TIVO HDMI into the receiver and the monitor HDMI out to the television, I cannot use the television sound. If I run the TIVO HDMI into the television and then connect the audio out from the television (optical) to the receiver, I can accomplish what I am after. However, my question is whether I am losing audio by doing it that way and, if so, whether there is a way to use the HDMI from the TIVo (it only has one) for both the television and for the reciever. Any suggestions?



Quality should be fine unless you can hear a difference. The audio getting recorded by the Tivo is not an HD format and therefore can be sent via optical without any loss of quality. I guess it is possible that the TV could do something to the audio to mess with the audio signal quality. But again if you can't hear a difference and your setup is working for you then I don't see a big concern in getting a theoretical improvement in messing with things. That said I remember people talking about HDMI pass-through with the upgrade package but I have never looked into the hdmi cec.


----------



## Commprof

Thanks, I did not check to see whether surround sound was possible when running the TIVO straight into the AV receiver using the HDMI; it is not possible when using the optical from the television to the receiver (then 5-channel stereo employs all of the speakers). I will try it tonight and see whether there is any difference.


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you don't have the upgrade package installed, as long as the TIVO can transfer audio over both HDMI and optical, your best option is to run HDMI from the TIVO to the TV with optical from the TIVO to the 3808. The best the TV can transfer is PCM 2.0 (as you noted), while the best the HD TIVO can transfer is DD 5.1 on the HD channels.


----------



## rec head

I didn't know that the TV was 2 ch output only. jdsmoothie is right.


----------



## jdsmoothie

When an HDTV is fed by a cable/sat box only, the best the TV optical audio out can pass is PCM 2.0. HD OTA channels and HD channels fed by a cable directly to the TV can pass DD 5.1 over the optical audio out for those channels only (ie the TV's internal tuner must be used).


----------



## Commprof

Thanks, jdsmoothie. What is the "upgrade package" that you mentioned? Is that from TIVO?


----------



## jdsmoothie

The $100 upgrade package for the 3808 which includes Audyssey Dyn Eq and Dyn Vol and HDMI-CEC which would also allow you to pass the LAST HDMI source selected on the 3808 through to the TV (audio/video) while the 3808 is in Standby, or essentially what you're trying to do now. It's a nice feature to be sure, but the biggest benefit is the addition of Dyn EQ and Dyn VOL.


----------



## Commprof

Thank you, that is exactly what I am trying to do, have it go through as the receiver is on standby. However, I have the Denon ARV-1910. Is there such an upgrate for it?


----------



## batpig

OK, then why are you in the 3808CI thread??










Here is the 1910/790 thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1152799 


Your receiver can do it without any upgrade, that feature is already built-in!


In the HDMI settings section of Manual Settings:


1. Set HDMI CONTROL = ON

2. Designate STANDBY SOURCE you want to pass through

3. Make sure HDMI AUDIO is set to AMP


That's it! When you power the amp down to STANDBY, it should be passing through the desigated HDMI source.


----------



## jdsmoothie

First off, you're in the wrong thread. You should be in the 1910/790 Owner's thread. Second, the 1910 already HAS those features installed. Set HDMI Control to ON and select the appropriate HDMI jack you want to pass through and you're good to go.


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18024285
> 
> 
> The $100 upgrade package for the 3808 which includes Audyssey Dyn Eq and Dyn Vol and HDMI-CEC which would also allow you to pass the LAST HDMI source selected on the 3808 through to the TV (audio/video) while the 3808 is in Standby, or essentially what you're trying to do now. It's a nice feature to be sure, but the biggest benefit is the addition of Dyn EQ and Dyn VOL.


*ok, so who has done the upgrade and was it worth the $100?

I admit I'm constantly fooling up/down with the volume on blu rays...


thx!*


----------



## batpig

that would be something that has probably been discussed in the 16,000+ posts in this thread, wouldn't you think







the "Search this Thread" link at the top (under the page numbers) should yield you plenty of info and reviews from people who have done it.


IMHO Dynamic EQ + Volume is the bomb. I love it.


----------



## kyle454

*thanks, how big is the download?*


----------



## Commprof

Sorry, everyone for being in the wrong thread (just learning the ropes here) but thank you very much for all of your help.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kyle454* /forum/post/18024523
> 
> *thanks, how big is the download?*



not bad


----------



## jqwhite79

I am sure that this has been asked before but I was unable to find it. At what frequency (Hz) is the test tone static of the Denon 3808ci?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jqwhite79* /forum/post/18030158
> 
> 
> I am sure that this has been asked before but I was unable to find it. At what frequency (Hz) is the test tone static of the Denon 3808ci?



I can't say for a fact, but I strongly suspect that it is not a single frequency, but rather a spectrum of frequencies to allow correction for both high and low frequency peaks and troughs in your listening room. It could be something akin to pink noise so that it includes equal energy at each octave in the testing range.


----------



## jqwhite79

Red

Thanks for your reply. I suspected as much. Just wanted to make sure I did the correct correction for the spl readings. Looks like I will stay away from the internal "pink noise" and run a calibration disk or individual tones.


----------



## batpig

it is a –30 dBFS band-limited (500 Hz – 2000 Hz) pink noise tone. The "-30dBFS" means 30dB below full scale, with full scale being 105dB per channel, thus the tones should be calibrated to 75dB with the volume at "0".


you should not need to do any correction when using an SPL meter like you would with a specific frequency tone. the question is: why are you using a manual SPL meter and not letting Audyssey do it for you? The Audyssey mic is more accurate than the generic SPL meter.


----------



## jqwhite79

Huh I didn't think that the Audyssey mic was more accurate. I just got a new sub and wanted to reconfigure the room again and figured that after I ran the auto set with the mic I would double check the levels with the spl.


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mastermaybe* /forum/post/18022380
> 
> 
> Boy, I have to admit that it kinda sucks that you can't use the 12 volt trigger with a delay.
> 
> 
> If one could insert a 10 second delay before the trigger, the problem would be solved. As it stands, it appears that I'll have to purchase an AC line conditioner with a built-in delay.
> 
> 
> James



Find someone with a soldering iron. Your only a $0.50 chip (555 timer for example) from a delay...


----------



## catfish john

just got my monitor 9s and cc 290 home,hooked them up to my new denon 3310 and realized I need a new stand to fit all this. searched everywhere and finally came across this American beauty...check it out what do y'all think. http://www.wood-tech.com/catalog/15/...wood_tv_stands I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the cmv-50


----------



## garypen

Do you have anything with a little less spam in it?


----------



## blairy

Just relocated my setup to a new room and re-ran Audyssey. All working well until I try and select Dyn Eq/ Audio and 3808 tells me to run Audyssey.


Guess I'll have to run it again when I get a chance.


blairy


----------



## Ron_W

Hey guys, I now have my 3808 in hand. I have to say that it is awesome. I used the MIC to set it up and it is loads better in sound than my old STR-DE995. I have what I believe is a newer one that might have included the $100 upgrade. How do I tell if it has it or if I have to buy it?


Thanks


----------



## batpig

do you have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume? Then you have the upgrade. If not, you don't.


----------



## Ron_W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18053999
> 
> 
> do you have Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume? Then you have the upgrade. If not, you don't.




Is this in the menu or under another button on the hard to understand remote? I will look tonight and post what I see on it.


Thanks for your response


----------



## batpig

well, it's not going to be on the remote because these features weren't installed from the factory! go to the AUDYSSEY SETTINGS (ROOM EQ) section of the PARAMETERS menu and look for them there. (pg 43 of the manual for reference). If all you see is an EQ option (Audyssey/Flat/Bypass/Manual) then you don't have the upgrade. If you do, you will see options to enable Dynamic EQ and then Dynamic Volume.


----------



## Ron_W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18055969
> 
> 
> well, it's not going to be on the remote because these features weren't installed from the factory! go to the AUDYSSEY SETTINGS (ROOM EQ) section of the PARAMETERS menu and look for them there. (pg 43 of the manual for reference). If all you see is an EQ option (Audyssey/Flat/Bypass/Manual) then you don't have the upgrade. If you do, you will see options to enable Dynamic EQ and then Dynamic Volume.




Thanks for the help! Unfortunetely those 2 things are not there. I reckon it is upgrade time.


Thanks again!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18051854
> 
> 
> Just relocated my setup to a new room and re-ran Audyssey. All working well until I try and select Dyn Eq/ Audio and 3808 tells me to run Audyssey.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll have to run it again when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> blairy



And of course when I press the PARA button today (using different input no doubt) it's all there and working as it should


----------



## Hotshotnz

Hope that someone can help here because I've probably forgotten something obvious!


I have our Wii connected by component to the 3808 which is connected to the TV by HDMI and component (it is also connected to our projector by HDMI through an HDMI switch). Previously, we only used the Wii through the projector which meant having the video conversion on - no problems. Lately, since my wife has purchased Wii Fit, she wants to use the TV. If we select the video input on the TV relating to the component input (output from the Denon) and leave video conversion on, then the screen "bumps" irregularly to the left (shifts to the left like an unstable signal). If we turn off the video conversion, then the TV displays the 480p signal full screen perfectly stable. If we swap to the HDMI input on the TV (HDMI output from Denon) and leave the video conversion on, then the image is upscaled to 1080P on the TV (although it is now reduced in size so that there is a noticeable border on the TV).

So, for best image, we select Component in on the TV (a Sony LCD) and turn off video conversion, but then when we have guests around and swap to the projector, we've got to remember to turn conversion back on.


So after that long explanation - any ideas why video conversion is causing the shift in the image on the TV - after all, it is a 480p signal being sent to the Denon by component and goes out from the Denon on component to the TV so nothing really should be occuring - or am I barking up the wrong tree here?


----------



## jconinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fargus777* /forum/post/17913006
> 
> 
> Anyone know what remote code the denon uses with a DirecTV HR20? Ive tried everything in the manual and cant seem to get the remote control for DirecTV to turn the receiver on and off. Thanks for any suggestions.



Sorry - I don't remember the code but -- all I did was follow the HR20 on-screen instructions and it worked fine. I have no trouble using the DirecTV controller to turn the receiver on and off and take care of volume control.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/18058930
> 
> 
> Hope that someone can help here because I've probably forgotten something obvious!
> 
> 
> I have our Wii connected by component to the 3808 which is connected to the TV by HDMI and component (it is also connected to our projector by HDMI through an HDMI switch). Previously, we only used the Wii through the projector which meant having the video conversion on - no problems. Lately, since my wife has purchased Wii Fit, she wants to use the TV. If we select the video input on the TV relating to the component input (output from the Denon) and leave video conversion on, then the screen "bumps" irregularly to the left (shifts to the left like an unstable signal). If we turn off the video conversion, then the TV displays the 480p signal full screen perfectly stable. If we swap to the HDMI input on the TV (HDMI output from Denon) and leave the video conversion on, then the image is upscaled to 1080P on the TV (although it is now reduced in size so that there is a noticeable border on the TV).
> 
> So, for best image, we select Component in on the TV (a Sony LCD) and turn off video conversion, but then when we have guests around and swap to the projector, we've got to remember to turn conversion back on.
> 
> 
> So after that long explanation - any ideas why video conversion is causing the shift in the image on the TV - after all, it is a 480p signal being sent to the Denon by component and goes out from the Denon on component to the TV so nothing really should be occuring - or am I barking up the wrong tree here?



Does it get the same result using the other Component Out on the AVR and other Component In on the Tv?


----------



## cybrsage

Can someone post a full EDID (main and extensions) of their 3808CI? I am trying to capture it, but so far all I can manage to get is the main EDID block.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hotshotnz* /forum/post/18058930
> 
> 
> So after that long explanation - any ideas why video conversion is causing the shift in the image on the TV - after all, it is a 480p signal being sent to the Denon by component and goes out from the Denon on component to the TV so nothing really should be occuring - or am I barking up the wrong tree here?



When video conversion is ON the intended video path is [analog ---> HDMI] so whatever signal that is going to the component OUT is apparently degraded in the process as that is not the intended output path. Not sure why you have the component connection to the TV though as you should be able to do the same thing by simply setting the Resolution to 480p over HDMI when using the Wii.


As far as the issue of video conversion or resolution setting changes when changing between the TV and projector, have you considered using a System Call button on the 3808 remote (up to 32 programmable steps per button)? Another option would be using a Harmony remote to program the steps as well.


----------



## Snausy

Not 3808ci specific(although I have one) but I just gotta vent a second.


I have a love/hate relationship with Dynamic Volume. I really dislike how commercials can be twice as loud as regular programming!!! I mean really, what is up with that anyway? Do the companies pay more for the commercial to be a notch or two louder to get people's attention? I suspect it must be so or they'd regulate the volume of each commercial on the network. Nothing like getting jolted out of your sleep because a stupidly loud acne medication commercial came on.


/endrant


So, I really appreciate using the dynamic volume when the commercials are really bothering me. It does a good job of cutting down that crazy volume increase.


However, I find that having dynamic volume on mutes the center channel and overall range so much that I'll find myself struggling to hear dialogue. It becomes much less clear and distinct. If I'm having trouble hearing dialogue or find someone has turned up the volume to -5 just to hear the movie, I just check and invariably it is ON so I turn it off and boom, the sound is much clearer and the soundstage is back to where it should be. Don't forget to turn the volume down before turning off Dynamic Volume! lol


So yeah, if you upgrade your 3808ci like most of us did there is a little info for ya. Dynamic EQ is great and I leave mine on 24/7. Dynamic Volume is great to get rid of double commercial volume but it's bad if you are interested in the best sound quality possible. You go through all that time to set up Audyssey and get the crossovers right then screw it all up with Dynamic Volume? Not for me. If they start regulating commercial volume I'll never use DV again.


----------



## batpig

are you using DV on the most aggressive default setting of MIDNIGHT? if so, you should really try EVENING mode instead.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18068494
> 
> 
> Not 3808ci specific(although I have one) but I just gotta vent a second.
> 
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with Dynamic Volume. I really dislike how commercials can be twice as loud as regular programming!!! I mean really, what is up with that anyway? Do the companies pay more for the commercial to be a notch or two louder to get people's attention? I suspect it must be so or they'd regulate the volume of each commercial on the network. Nothing like getting jolted out of your sleep because a stupidly loud acne medication commercial came on.
> 
> 
> /endrant



It is actually not at a higher volume than the show. Both a tv show and commercial have the same max volume (which is regulated by law). The difference is the TV show has highs and lows while the commercial stay at the high end for most of it. You perceive this as louder, but it really is not.


Think of it like a conversation. When someone laughs it is always louder than their speaking voice. No big deal and (unless they are one of those annoyingly loud laughers) you really do not notice it. If that same person also talked at the same level as their laugh, you would complain that they are loud.


All that aside, it is still just as annoying.


----------



## Snausy

Well thank you for that explaination but I still could swear that certain commercials are much much louder and not even in the same ballpark as the loudest parts of the movie. I thought I saw some reference to congress meeting about this problem or something about it. Was hoping that they made it a law...didn't realize there was already something in place.


It is indeed in the midnight setting and I have tried the other two but if you go to day the commercials are almost as annoying. Evening will be worth a shot but it seems to always default back to midnight for me and that is too much hassle. lol lazy I know...


----------



## batpig

one trick I recommend: the MUTE button can be set to full off, -20, or -40. If you set it to -20, you can basically just zap the commercials down to normal volume with one button, and then turn it off when the commercials end.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18070740
> 
> 
> one trick I recommend: the MUTE button can be set to full off, -20, or -40. If you set it to -20, you can basically just zap the commercials down to normal volume with one button, and then turn it off when the commercials end.



Yeah, but how do you keep the "Mute" indicator box from staying on the TV screen the whole time it's engaged? This happens to me whether I "Mute" from my DirecTV remote or from the Denon's own remote.


----------



## batpig

are commercials that important to you that you are really concerned about seeing a little "mute" text on screen for 2 minutes?? really? how picky are we being here!










if it's that important, you can turn off text displays in the GUI SETTINGS menu (Manual Setup > Option Setup, pg 34 of the manual).


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18069937
> 
> 
> Evening will be worth a shot but *it seems to always default back to midnight* for me and that is too much hassle.



Are you using a Quick Select to turn on the cable/sat box as Midnight is the default setting? If you prefer the Evening setting, rememorize that Quick Select button with the new setting and it won't go back to Midnight again.


----------



## Snausy

I don't think the quick select save is the issue here. I have been using Harmony One now for awhile so I don't really do that anymore. However, the point is the same and I'll look into whether or not it's "saved" as midnight.


I think if anything I saved it to "off". I have it on evening now and I'll resave the quick select for chits and giggles just to make sure. Thanks for that idea.


Pig that's a good idea as well but I guess it bothers me most when I'm doing something else with the TV on in the background and then WHAMMO commercial time. Snoozing on the couch would be an example. I can't be sitting there with the remote in my hand all the time. I'll try it though for when I am sitting there watching. Thanks.


I will agree that it'd be nice if I could make the mute box dissappear easily and only affecting the mutebox. Not all text. Seems like it would be an easy FW upgrade.


I also wish I could keep the DishNetwork picture going onscreen while I listented to music. Being able to split up the video and audio would be nice. If I'm a dummy and it IS possible please someone let me know. I'm HDMI btw.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18074250
> 
> 
> I also wish I could keep the DishNetwork picture going onscreen while I listented to music. Being able to split up the video and audio would be nice. If I'm a dummy and it IS possible please someone let me know. I'm HDMI btw.



You want to watch TV while listening to NET/USB music with HDMI setup. Configure a component cable (in addition to the HDMI connection) out from your dish box to the Denon, assign that input for video in NET/USB settings.


----------



## rec head

Why is anybody even watching commercials anymore? It's crazy to think that someone with a 3808 doesn't have some kind of DVR.


----------



## Gary J

I'm betting some people will be watching the Super Bowl while it happens.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18075196
> 
> 
> Why is anybody even watching commercials anymore? It's crazy to think that someone with a 3808 doesn't have some kind of DVR.



I like commercials, many of them are funny. I know, I am a bit strange.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18074584
> 
> 
> You want to watch TV while listening to NET/USB music with HDMI setup. Configure a component cable (in addition to the HDMI connection) out from your dish box to the Denon, assign that input for video in NET/USB settings.



GREAT bit of info there! Thanks so much for that it's my new weekend project.


As for the commercials, I don't know how my DVR is going to help skip forward watching LiveTV. I have two HD DVR's, they don't magically erase commercials. Sure, it's nice to skip forward when watching something you recorded but it's not happening in real time.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18076157
> 
> 
> GREAT bit of info there! Thanks so much for that it's my new weekend project.
> 
> 
> As for the commercials, I don't know how my DVR is going to help skip forward watching LiveTV. I have two HD DVR's, they don't magically erase commercials. Sure, it's nice to skip forward when watching something you recorded but it's not happening in real time.



I don't have any problem with commercials since my mind is trained to tune most of them out anyway except perhaps a new interesting one that catches my attention.


As far as 'loudness' of commercials the DV works for me and does not adversely effect the center channel. I generally don't use DV for movies which are always on Blu-ray, DVD, Netflix streaming, Cable On-Demand commercial free except for maybe some trailers at the beginning of the movie which we like


----------



## Snausy

It seems that the Evening setting is working ok. I wouldn't use it for movies either because I want full range.


Thanks again for that bit of info on using component so I can split the signal while listening to Internet Radio. I never noticed that part of the menus before where you could choose the video signal while listening. Brilliant! It works great and was a snap to setup. It's especially nice how the internet radio is an overlay on top of the TV picture. I'm very pleased indeed.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18077092
> 
> 
> It seems that the Evening setting is working ok. I wouldn't use it for movies either because I want full range.



Dynamic Volume works by adjusting volume, not range.


----------



## Snausy

What I mean by "range" is the high and low volumes that they mix for a reason. It's the way it's supposed to sound and while watching a movie I wouldn't think of using DV. I didn't mean frequency range or whatever else you could be thinking of.


I was thinking earlier that I wish I understood better what is actually happening with DV and DEQ. I guess I just don't know that much other than generalities.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18077292
> 
> 
> I didn't mean frequency range



That's what most people would think of by "range".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18077292
> 
> 
> I was thinking earlier that I wish I understood better what is actually happening with DV and DEQ. I guess I just don't know that much other than generalities.



Much more here .


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18077092
> 
> 
> It seems that the Evening setting is working ok. I wouldn't use it for movies either because I want full range.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for that bit of info on using component so I can split the signal while listening to Internet Radio. I never noticed that part of the menus before where you could choose the video signal while listening. Brilliant! It works great and was a snap to setup. It's especially nice how the internet radio is an overlay on top of the TV picture. I'm very pleased indeed.



I use day setting most of the time for cable.


Yes, that NET/USB overlay is nice to have. Good to hear you got it working!


Cheers


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18068661
> 
> 
> It is actually not at a higher volume than the show. Both a tv show and commercial have the same max volume (which is regulated by law). The difference is the TV show has highs and lows while the commercial stay at the high end for most of it. You perceive this as louder, but it really is not.
> 
> 
> Think of it like a conversation. When someone laughs it is always louder than their speaking voice. No big deal and (unless they are one of those annoyingly loud laughers) you really do not notice it. If that same person also talked at the same level as their laugh, you would complain that they are loud.
> 
> 
> All that aside, it is still just as annoying.




You may be right about the max volume law - but I suspect it relates to amount of power and not volume. But commercials are certainly louder. The "peaks" might be the same since they are governed by how much power can be sent out. But on average, I bet commercials are louder. So if you averaged the SPL reading every 1 second, 5 sec etc, I bet it will be louder.


I'm also aware of how jarring things can be when you're going from watching a slow/quite/developing part of the show and it cuts to a "power, power, power, no toys, just the big boys, monster truck coming to the civic center!!!" commercial!


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18071214
> 
> 
> are commercials that important to you that you are really concerned about seeing a little "mute" text on screen for 2 minutes?? really? how picky are we being here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it's that important, you can turn off text displays in the GUI SETTINGS menu (Manual Setup > Option Setup, pg 34 of the manual).



It's not about two minutes of commercials. Sometimes I have to, or want to, mute the sound for much longer periods and still want to be able to see the screen in full without a display box at the bottom. If that's okay with you, of course.


----------



## Snausy

I agree that they should be able to make the "MUTE" box temp and dissappear after 10sec/30sec, etc etc just like the overlay. Or just put a small "Mute" word down in a corner or something that isn't blocking the picture so much.


----------



## Steelheart1948

I put on my Denon 3808 and for some reason the GUI isn't working. I rechecked all my settings, swapped out my HDMI cables and still nothing. I went to the manual and followed their trouble shooting advice but still no GUI. Don't know what I'm missing. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Snausy

Thanks for that link Gary. I do know that in most cases "range" means range of sound frequency. I forgot where I was for a second lol. Anyway, I meant range of volume(quietest to loudest possible) and didn't know the correct terminology to satisfy AVSers.


I'm posting now because a commercial just came on that was at least TWICE as loud as the loudest part of the program I'm watching. It wasn't even close and there is no way that I can believe that they have it set in the same "volume range" as the program. No way. It was so startling that I had to jump up and grab the remote.


No, I have no idea how they do it but it seems pretty consistent from channel to channel. It seems that one out of about four commercials is twice as loud as the rest.


cptavs I'm trying out the "day" setting now as it will affect the original sound the least. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steelheart1948* /forum/post/18085694
> 
> 
> I put on my Denon 3808 and for some reason the GUI isn't working. I rechecked all my settings, swapped out my HDMI cables and still nothing. I went to the manual and followed their trouble shooting advice but still no GUI. Don't know what I'm missing. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.



Try disconnecting the Power Outlet Cable or turning the unit completly Off and then back On using the small On/Off button.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18077372
> 
> 
> That's what most people would think of by "range".



Not really. _Dynamic_ range comes to mind in addition to, if not more frequently than, _frequency_ range. In fact, it's a common phrase among audio professionals. Reducing the dynamic range is the reason for compression, used so often in recording, sound reinforcement, and broadcasting.


Supposedly, Audyssey's Dynamic Volume manages to reduce fluctuations in volume while retaining dynamic range, a marketing claim that most likely uses a wee bit of exaggeration. Volume leveling has been around for a long time. It is often referred to as AGC or automatic gain control, and all forms of it are basically just a type of compression, which, by definition, reduces dynamic range.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18085840
> 
> 
> Thanks for that link Gary. I do know that in most cases "range" means range of sound frequency. I forgot where I was for a second lol. Anyway, I meant range of volume(quietest to loudest possible) and didn't know the correct terminology to satisfy AVSers.
> 
> 
> I'm posting now because a commercial just came on that was at least TWICE as loud as the loudest part of the program I'm watching. It wasn't even close and there is no way that I can believe that they have it set in the same "volume range" as the program. No way. It was so startling that I had to jump up and grab the remote.



Is this all on one channel? I have to believe they are broadcasting contrary to the guidelines.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/18085943
> 
> 
> Not really.



Yes really. Especially by audio professionals. And Dynamic Volume uses no range compression.


----------



## Steelheart1948




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18085864
> 
> 
> Try disconnecting the Power Outlet Cable or turning the unit completly Off and then back On using the small On/Off button.



JChin. That fixed it!! Thanks pal!! You're the man!!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18086666
> 
> 
> Yes really. Especially by audio professionals.



Not the ones I've worked with. In their case, "range" is preceded just as much by "dynamic", as it is by "frequency", if not more so.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18086666
> 
> 
> And Dynamic Volume uses no range compression.



I didn't see anything in that Audyssey company marketing page you linked to that says there is _no_ compression. It says that it compensates for the changes in volume by adjusting EQ to compensate for the changes in volume level.


It does say it works better than standard compressor methods, implying that it is a _better method of compression_.


I'm not saying it's a bad thing. It sounds like a nice idea for night-time viewing/listening, or in angry-neighbor environments. But, let's not get our panties all wet over what is, for the most part, an automatic gain control coupled with an automatic loudness contour.


----------



## ckelly33

I have a 3808 now and have the opportunity to swap it for a brand new Pioneer Elite SC-27. I'm happy with my 3808 (with the $100 upgrade pack, btw) and something inside me tells me if it isn't broken, don't fix it. I do however, have some need for the dual HDMI output as well as the extra HDMI input...


My question is, has anyone ever seen these and know how the Elite would compare with the 3808 sound-wise? If it helps, my receiver feeds Definitive Tech Mythos STS's (L & R), a Def Tech Nine center and two Def Tech Gem Surrounds as well as a Pioneer Elite 151FD plasma.


----------



## Snausy

I could see needing two HDMI outputs if you had a PJ screen that rolled down over your LCD when you wanted to watch movies.


However, you can always just get an HDMI switch. I had a nice 5 port one that worked great with my old AVR.


I love my 3808ci and can't imagine a "better" sounding AVR. It might have a couple things different but will the sound quality be the same? Granted I'm a Denon fan and have been loyal for 15 or so years.


----------



## ckelly33

I use the second HDMI output for a projector outdoors for big games, friends over for movies, etc. I actually initially replaced my 3806 with the 4308ci for the dual output it has, but for whatever undetermined reason my setup toasted THREE 4308's while it doesn't harm a 3806 or 3808 at all....it was the craziest period in my home theater life!


When I went for the 3808 after struggling with smoking 4308's, I needed a switcher and picked one up (a Gefen 242, which is 1.3a compatible) but it has signal lock problems, which Gefen blames on my 40 foot HDMI run (although the Denon alone pushes the signal without a problem).


ANYWAY, to cut a long story short, I too am a Denon fan and love my 3808. I don't want to swap out except for the need for a dual output (and a 5th HDMI). Previous experience with the 4308 has scared me away from a 43xx series. I guess I just don't want to step down in sound quality (or have issues like I had before) and was looking for opinion of those who have tested (or seen) both.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/18089554
> 
> 
> I guess I just don't want to step down in sound quality (or have issues like I had before) and was looking for opinion of those who have tested (or seen) both.



March 2010 "Home Theater" has a decent review of the SC-27. Class D amps, MCACC instead of Audyssey; reviewer liked it.


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18092336
> 
> 
> March 2010 "Home Theater" has a decent review of the SC-27. Class D amps, MCACC instead of Audyssey; reviewer liked it.



Thanks. What class amps are the Denon's? What does that mean sound-wise? From what I can tell (from Wikipedia), the primary difference with class-D amps are that they are energy efficient.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/18096177
> 
> 
> thanks. What class amps are the denon's?



ab


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckelly33* /forum/post/18096177
> 
> 
> Thanks. What class amps are the Denon's? What does that mean sound-wise? From what I can tell (from Wikipedia), the primary difference with class-D amps are that they are energy efficient.



I don't know if I want to start a discussion of how various classes of amplifiers "sound" in this thread LOL. Design class affects sound but is only one of thousands of factors that do so. Class-D, frequently misnamed "Digital amplifiers" are very efficient and hence can be lighter and require less heat sink area. The reviewer in Home Theater liked the sound of the SC-27 saying it was rather tube-like. Your results may vary.


----------



## ckelly33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18101853
> 
> 
> I don't know if I want to start a discussion of how various classes of amplifiers "sound" in this thread LOL. Design class affects sound but is only one of thousands of factors that do so. Class-D, frequently misnamed "Digital amplifiers" are very efficient and hence can be lighter and require less heat sink area. The reviewer in Home Theater liked the sound of the SC-27 saying it was rather tube-like. Your results may vary.



I guess I was looking for a more objective measurement than HOW they sound.


----------



## Gouty

I have had my 3808 for over a year now and haven’t had any problems until recently. The last time I turned the unit on I was getting a solid blue screen on my television. I switched over to cable, which is the only video source I have that doesn’t run through the 3808 and everything was fine. I just assumed it was an HDMI handshake issue, turned off the unit, powered it back on and everything was fine. Well tonight I have a perfect picture, but absolutely no sound. The front of the receiver even displays what it should be outputting, and when I hit the menu button, the overlay does not appear on my screen. Is there some way to resent the 3808 without erasing all of my settings because just turning the unit off isn’t working. Has anyone else experienced any of this?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/18105319
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for over a year now and haven't had any problems until recently. The last time I turned the unit on I was getting a solid blue screen on my television. I switched over to cable, which is the only video source I have that doesn't run through the 3808 and everything was fine. I just assumed it was an HDMI handshake issue, turned off the unit, powered it back on and everything was fine. Well tonight I have a perfect picture, but absolutely no sound. The front of the receiver even displays what it should be outputting, and when I hit the menu button, the overlay does not appear on my screen. Is there some way to resent the 3808 without erasing all of my settings because just turning the unit off isn't working. Has anyone else experienced any of this?



Have you try another HDMI cable (from source to receiver and/or receiver to Tv)?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/18105319
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for over a year now and haven't had any problems until recently. The last time I turned the unit on I was getting a solid blue screen on my television.



I got the blue screen a while back. Small power button/unplug cycle cleared it up. I haven't seen your mia audio issue.


----------



## Gouty

No I havent. But like I said, I've been using this same setup for over a year now without a problem. Do HDMI cables just up and go bad?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/18106743
> 
> 
> No I havent. But like I said, I've been using this same setup for over a year now without a problem. Do HDMI cables just up and go bad?



It is relatively easy for the connection on the end of an HDMI cable to become loose and thus "bad" if it has been handled a lot. You many not be able to see that it has become loose, so simply try another one.


fafner


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/18106743
> 
> 
> No I havent. But like I said, I've been using this same setup for over a year now without a problem. Do HDMI cables just up and go bad?



Overtime HDMI connection problem can develop especially if its a thicker/stiff (which can cause tension at the connection) HDMI cable.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gouty* /forum/post/18105319
> 
> 
> I have had my 3808 for over a year now and haven't had any problems until recently. The last time I turned the unit on I was getting a solid blue screen on my television. I switched over to cable, which is the only video source I have that doesn't run through the 3808 and everything was fine. I just assumed it was an HDMI handshake issue, turned off the unit, powered it back on and everything was fine. Well tonight I have a perfect picture, but absolutely no sound. The front of the receiver even displays what it should be outputting, and when I hit the menu button, the overlay does not appear on my screen. Is there some way to resent the 3808 without erasing all of my settings because just turning the unit off isn't working. Has anyone else experienced any of this?



Yes, just turn off the power using the main (small) button and then turn it back on using this same button and everything should be fine; you won't lose your settings. If you have to do an actual reset, you will lose your settings, so always try this first. Good luck!


----------



## Floyd05

I am a little late to the party, but I am in the process of doing the feature pack upgrade. I was told by Denon rep to do a factory reset after the upgrade. Is this true because on the instructions it does not say that.


----------



## photosurrealism

Sorry if this is a common question. I tried searching the thread and didn't see it discussed, but I might not have used the right search terms. I'll try to put them all in my post for the next person who searches.










I connected my Pioneer LD (LaserDisc) player to the DVD input using S-Video. I've got my Oppo BD player on the HDP input using HDMI. I've got the output going to my RS2 via HDMI. I have the Denon upconverting the LD input to 1080 for HDMI output. (And I stretch it horizontally in the Denon and vertically in the RS2 for letterboxed stuff, but that's a topic for another time.)


I calibrated my display for the BD player (using S&M on the Oppo), but it is way wrong for the LD (using AVS). The BTB and WTW come through fine- look really good, actually- but I need to turn the brightness down significantly to get black where it should be. For now, I'm using two presets on the RS2 and just switch when I use the LD player, but I'm guessing this is because the black level range is different on an analog device and it gets digitized into a different range. It's behaving like it's a _smaller_ range, so I'd rather it didn't.


Should I set the LD input to HDMI "Enhanced" (Extended?) or whatever they call it to get the black closer to what the native HDMI devices are doing? Will that even work (since it's really analog)? Or should I just stick with my two settings solution? Is there a better way?


(Yes, it'd be better to use two inputs on the RS2 but I haven't run another cable over to it yet and I wanted to run it all through the Denon anyway.)


----------



## batpig

this is because the old LD player uses a different standard for the black level. that happens with some old standard def devices, and it is the reason many TV's include something called "Black Level" control with a "light/dark" setting.


if you have ever been watching an HD channel on cable, and then there was a commercial that was just embedded SD, and you noticed the black bars suddenly look all gray, it is the same phenomenon.


the problem is that when it is converted to 1080p digital, your TV assumes it is a standard hi-def signal and has no way to know that the device uses the old standard. as opposed to adjusting the brightness slider every time, if your TV had one of those "black level" controls you can toggle it to the "dark" or "high" setting and it should now be perfect for the LD player. That way you can leave the brightness control fixed.


----------



## photosurrealism

Right- I'd guessed as much. My question is, why does the Denon digitize it that way (it knows it's an analog device running at 480i) and is there any way to disabuse it of it? It's only in that HDMI range because the Denon put it there. Had it digitized it differently, there would be no mismatch. Seems like the AVR should be able to handle this, but I guess not.


----------



## batpig

people have noticed the similar phenomenon with A>D conversion of 480i composite/s-vid sources and other Denon models. I'm not sure about the "why"


----------



## SSpivey

From what I can remember about LD players, you might be just as far ahead to use a composite video input on the receiver. I don't think the LD video was encoded like s-video--the LD player probably just has an analog filter so that you have the option to connect to a display with an s-video in. Perhaps the receiver can more effectively upconvert with the composite video and deal with separating the Y,C. (anyone.. anyone...?)


S-VHS tape players actually provided some real separation between the luma/chroma components of the video signal. For most other devices the s-video connection had little benefit.


Perhaps the display device hass an option to deal with the black level? That's where I deal with it.


S.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photosurrealism* /forum/post/18117487
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a common question. I tried searching the thread and didn't see it discussed, but I might not have used the right search terms. I'll try to put them all in my post for the next person who searches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I connected my Pioneer LD (LaserDisc) player to the DVD input using S-Video. ...


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photosurrealism* /forum/post/18117679
> 
> 
> Right- I'd guessed as much. My question is, why does the Denon digitize it that way (it knows it's an analog device running at 480i) and is there any way to disabuse it of it? It's only in that HDMI range because the Denon put it there. Had it digitized it differently, there would be no mismatch. Seems like the AVR should be able to handle this, but I guess not.



The 3808 does allow you to control the black level ... but I think you can only raise it, so it might not be very useful. FWIW, I just feed my critical SD sources, like LD and DVD in native format directly to the display. This way I can be sure that each source is calibrated correctly.


----------



## photosurrealism

It's a long run from the AVR to the projector, so I think I'll get better results with a digital signal over HDMI than with an analog one. But I could run another HDMI from the 3808 (it's got another output, right?) to the other HDMI in on the RS2 and calibrate it differently for the other HDMI input. I was planning to do that anyway. I'd like to run cables to all the projector's inputs so I don't have to mess with it again, but my cable suppliers and contractor haven't come through on everything yet.


The black level does need to be raised (if "raising" means making a brighter shade black than the one that is now), so I'll look at the Denon and see if I can find that. Does the picture control stuff do that before or after it's digitized? I'd guess after, which doesn't help the dynamic range, but will aid the calibration. That's what you were suggesting, right?


Good point about splitting the Y/C in the Denon vs. the LD player. I just used S because I had a shorter, better cable handy. (I'm trying to shorten all the cable runs now that I have better racks.) I'll try it both ways eventually and see if there's much difference.


The player is a late model (Pioneer DVL-909) with lots of digital circuitry, so it's probably holding its own, but the Denon is in a whole different image processing weight class.


----------



## photosurrealism

Oh, and concerning adjusting the display- yes, I can. But my question was why the video that the Denon digitizes doesn't match its HDMI inputs. If the Denon reported a different colorspace or whatever to the projector, it would do the right thing. But it doesn't. It should either digitize it to the same level or report that the signal is different. It does neither.


----------



## SharpOne

Alright, I thought I had a pretty good handle on this thing but I guess not. I've had it for a little over a year now, and just upgraded to HD cable towards the end of the summer.


I have the cable box hooked up through HDMI, and it is also hooked to the TV using component. For regular viewing, I won't turn the AVR on. When we want to watch a HD movie or show, I will switch to the TV HDMI input and watch it through the AVR. The problem is when I watch it that way, the colors do not look right. Everything looks washed out. I have the scalar set to A to H on, and H to H off. Contrast, hue and other settings are all set to 0 for that input on the AVR. I thought this would pass through my HDMI signal unprocessed. But from the picture difference, I can see that it is not. I thought there was some kind of video conversion setting, but I can't find it.


So now to get the good picture I just leave it on the component feed to the TV and turn the TV sound all the way down, and turn the AVR to the cable box input. This works well, but I can't use the GUI this way.


Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *photosurrealism* /forum/post/18124748
> 
> 
> The black level does need to be raised (if "raising" means making a brighter shade black than the one that is now), so I'll look at the Denon and see if I can find that. Does the picture control stuff do that before or after it's digitized? I'd guess after, which doesn't help the dynamic range, but will aid the calibration. That's what you were suggesting, right?



In you other post, you said that you need to lower the "brightness" control on your display in order for the LD to look correct. No? But, if that's the case, then the "brightness" control on the 3808 is not going to help you.


----------



## rstahl

Adding zone three makes me consider a speaker upgrade! Any Ideas?


I changed my 7.1 set up to 5.1 and zone 2 upstairs. Like everyone else I never really saw alot of 7.1 discs. Zone 2 was nice I'm thinking zone 3 on the deck. In short I've gone back to 7.1 and want to upgrade my old Pro logic surround Left and Right B&W DS6

My Denon allows for (two) Surround Left and Right speakers. Do I keep the old and add new speakers? Any ideas? Rob


----------



## rstahl

I used an old receiver for Zone 2 and Zone 3 upstairs, but then I got to thinking maybe now Is the time to upgrade my 603 series speakers ( fourteen years old now ).


My 7.1 set up downstairs is in a 20 by 15ft room. I built the dipolar surrounds into the walls at ear level. Trying to get a little more umph out of them and keep the wife happy. I added bipolar surround rears to to bring me up to date with 7.1, but have never really been thrilled by them. do you think I should try a second speaker near the dated dipolars? I reread the owner's manual a few times and noticed surround speaker A 2-3ft abouve the ear and Surround B at ear level. Is Denon on to something?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18126592
> 
> 
> Alright, I thought I had a pretty good handle on this thing but I guess not. I've had it for a little over a year now, and just upgraded to HD cable towards the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> I have the cable box hooked up through HDMI, and it is also hooked to the TV using component. For regular viewing, I won't turn the AVR on. When we want to watch a HD movie or show, I will switch to the TV HDMI input and watch it through the AVR. The problem is when I watch it that way, the colors do not look right. Everything looks washed out. I have the scalar set to A to H on, and H to H off. Contrast, hue and other settings are all set to 0 for that input on the AVR. I thought this would pass through my HDMI signal unprocessed. But from the picture difference, I can see that it is not. I thought there was some kind of video conversion setting, but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> So now to get the good picture I just leave it on the component feed to the TV and turn the TV sound all the way down, and turn the AVR to the cable box input. This works well, but I can't use the GUI this way.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



The 'convert' is found under the 'other' option for each device in the Denon menu. Not sure that will help you though. I have a similar setup with no problem convert on/off same scale settings HDMI through the Denon.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/17990496
> 
> 
> Also, they seem to ignore the fact that the kind of measurements necessary for something like Audyssey to correctly analyze a room would require a much more capable microphone than the cheap piece of crap that is included with these receivers.
> 
> 
> It can be..If it was done with the proper equipment, by someone who knew what they were doing instead of with a cheap POS mic and some SW embedded in an AVR.




More concerning this (mis)information.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audyssey* /forum/post/18130968
> 
> 
> Mic calibration consists of two elements: (1) frequency response correction and (2) sensitivity adjustment. Neither of these are possible in the mic itself. The response correction must happen in the electronics or the software and the sensitivity adjustment must happen in the preamp. To do that requires a calibrator that is placed over the mic. So, yes, out of the box pretty much every mic is uncalibrated unless it is combined with specific software correction.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18131080
> 
> 
> More concerning this (mis)information.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by audyssey...



I realize you are a big Audyssey fan. This is especially apparent by your multiple instances of using Audyssey marketing literature, or quotes from actual Audyssey executives, as proof of Audyssey's efficacy.


I'm sure I can find some Toyota literature that points out how great their state-of-the-art DBW throttle and Prius braking systems are. And, it would have as much bearing on reality.


The fact is that the mics included with most Audyssey-bundled AVR's are pretty damn cheap. I submit that the difference in quality between mics used in professional environments for acoustic measurement and AVR-Audyssey mics is roughly the equivalent of a Plath nautical compass and the little plastic compass you get in a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## Gary J

And you "submit" it with no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18126592
> 
> 
> Alright, I thought I had a pretty good handle on this thing but I guess not. I've had it for a little over a year now, and just upgraded to HD cable towards the end of the summer.
> 
> 
> I have the cable box hooked up through HDMI, and it is also hooked to the TV using component. For regular viewing, I won't turn the AVR on. When we want to watch a HD movie or show, I will switch to the TV HDMI input and watch it through the AVR. The problem is when I watch it that way, the colors do not look right. Everything looks washed out. I have the scalar set to A to H on, and H to H off. Contrast, hue and other settings are all set to 0 for that input on the AVR. I thought this would pass through my HDMI signal unprocessed. But from the picture difference, I can see that it is not. I thought there was some kind of video conversion setting, but I can't find it.
> 
> 
> So now to get the good picture I just leave it on the component feed to the TV and turn the TV sound all the way down, and turn the AVR to the cable box input. This works well, but I can't use the GUI this way.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.



Hmm. My Brightness setting is on +6, which is 50%. All of the others have 0 at the 50% mark. It doesn't seem to make much difference, if at all, when I change it, though.


You may also want to check your Resolution and Progressive settings are on Auto, Color Space is YCbCr, and RGB range is Normal. You can experiment with them to see if any variations help, though.


There may also be HDMI-specific settings in your cable box. IIRC, my old Motorola HD-DVR had that. Or, you may have a bad HDMI cable. (OTOH, they tend to either work or not work, unlike analog cables which can affect PQ.)


As the Capt says, disabling Video Convert for that input probably won't make a difference.


You may want to try plugging the hdmi cable directly into the TV, just to see if it looks OK that way. If so, then you know the AVR is adversely affecting the PQ.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18131155
> 
> 
> And you "submit" it with no evidence whatsoever.



My "evidence" is my experience with microphones. From what I have seen, your evidence is usually Audyssey corporate marketing materials.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/18131244
> 
> 
> My "evidence" is my experience with microphones. From what I have seen, your evidence is usually Audyssey corporate marketing materials.



Excellent. So it comes down to this folks. Do we go with this guy or the inventor of the Audyssey Room EQ technology?


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/18131244
> 
> 
> My "evidence" is my experience with microphones. From what I have seen, your evidence is usually Audyssey corporate marketing materials.



Has it not occurred to anyone that as long as the mic is consistent, that Audyssey can correct for it's imperfections at the time as room setup? It doesn't have to have a flat response, it just needs to be well understood. Then tailor the calibration to the mic then the room. What's the big deal? Texas Instruments has been selling little chips for 

GB


* - TAS300x line are intended for those that make (powered) speakers the ability to correct for any shortcomings inside the speaker using said DSP. So as long as you make every speaker the same, the DSP makes the appropriate corrections. This allows you to create a cheaper speaker but still have decent sound. And for those that doubt powered speakers, they have now totally take over pro audio (recording studios) so it won't be long until you see more of them (good ones) for home theater.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Has it not occurred to anyone that as long as the mic is consistent, that Audyssey can correct for it's imperfections at the time as room setup?



of course it has, that's precisely how it works. That is why you need to use the specific microphone model that is intended to go with your AVR, because each AVR has a specific calibration profile for the microphone. Are you sure you meant to use the word "anyone"?


----------



## davelr

If I may interrupt with a different topic, would like anyone's thoughts on this problem.


Recently had a foil lift on my HDMI out connector. When I remembered that the 3808 had a 2yr warranty, got the unit in with 20 days left. Denon agreed to fund the part ($500) if I paid labor. No big deal so got it fixed.


Everything seems to work fine - all FW and Feature Pack was ok, old config file loaded, etc. Only output to TV is HDMI, inputs are as follows:


Dish SD DVR - SAT S-Video and SAT Toslink audio

DTVPal OTA HD DVR - DVR HDMI 4

LG BD390 - DVD HDMI 1

Internet radio & media server - LAN port


My problem is that I can view the Denon GUI, volume control slider, etc. on all the sources EXCEPT the BlueRay player on HDMI 1 input. I've checked all the settings on the Denon, done small button reset, etc. etc., but still can't get any GUI display when viewing the LG.


The signal from the LG is displayed and I can watch anything on it, but if I change volume, check Dyn EQ status, etc., nothing is displayed on screen. The front panel display on the Denon itself is correct. If I invoke the setup menu on the Denon, the signal from the LG is interrupted and the screen just goes black until I close the menu. HDMI handshake appears to occur when the menu goes on and off.


Was curious if anyone has seen this behavior or has any thoughts. I'm out of ideas.


Thanks


----------



## kgveteran

If I watch BR with a PS3, I choose 5.1 LPCM. It wont let me choose 7.1.


How do I get my Denon to create the back channels with the multi ch input ?


I understand the disc is 5.1 DTS HD


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/18133264
> 
> 
> Has it not occurred to anyone that as long as the mic is consistent, that Audyssey can correct for it's imperfections at the time as room setup?



Ah. And, therein lies the rub. Consistency is not the kind of thing one would necessarily rely on from a cheapass mic.


----------



## cdnbum88

Anyone have issues when they record with their DVR it stutters the sound? It actually happens with live TV sometimes. It stops after a few seconds. Very annoying. I have AT&T uverse.


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18140891
> 
> 
> If I may interrupt with a different topic, would like anyone's thoughts on this problem.
> 
> 
> Recently had a foil lift on my HDMI out connector. When I remembered that the 3808 had a 2yr warranty, got the unit in with 20 days left. Denon agreed to fund the part ($500) if I paid labor. No big deal so got it fixed.



Wait. Five HUNDRED dollars? That's like a $4 part. (Or, did they replace the entire PC board?)

I'm curious. How much did they charge for the labor?


Sorry that I can't offer any advice on your HDMI 1 problem. But, have you tried switching inputs, and seeing if the problem follows the LG player to the new input, or if it stays at HDMI 1? That's always a good way to see if it's the AVR or the BDP.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/18143153
> 
> 
> If I watch BR with a PS3, I choose 5.1 LPCM. It wont let me choose 7.1.
> 
> 
> How do I get my Denon to create the back channels with the multi ch input ?
> 
> 
> I understand the disc is 5.1 DTS HD



First you have to have 7.1 speakers attached. The 3808 requires that.


Second you have to select Dolby PLIIx Cinema as the surround mode for the PS-3 input.


fafner


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/18143198
> 
> 
> Ah. And, therein lies the rub. Consistency is not the kind of thing one would necessarily rely on from a cheapass mic.




Look, I'm sure Audyssey can ask Denon to include a $50,000 mic. But obviously, that wouldn't sell. Audyssey could ask Denon to put in more powerful DSPs, but that would eat into Denon's profit margin so that wouldn't work either. Perhaps it made sense to Denon and Audyssey to ship a "good enough" mic w/o breaking the bank.


But what your saying is that Audyssey would allow Denon to buy a "cheapass" mic and stamp Audyssey all over the "cheapass" mic and - importantly, the corrections.


Don't you think Audyssey had a say in what mic should ship? That they checked the performance before giving them the green light?


It may be a "cheapass" mic based on your "experience" but to me, it created a much better sound in my room. So mission accomplished (w/o breaking the bank)


----------



## batpig

Audyssey specifically designed this microphone. And, yes, it has errors but they are CONSISTENT errors, thus allowing for the creation of a calibration profile. Someone needs a lession in precision versus accuracy.


Garypen's argument is the very essence of specious, speaking in appealing generalities (one would not NECESSARILY expect this) without any actual knowledge of the specifics.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18143798
> 
> 
> Audyssey specifically designed this microphone. And, yes, it has errors but they are CONSISTENT errors, thus allowing for the creation of a calibration profile. Someone needs a lession in precision versus accuracy.
> 
> 
> Garypen's argument is the very essence of specious, speaking in appealing generalities (one would not NECESSARILY expect this) without any actual knowledge of the specifics.




It's sort of like....if your *consistently* off the target when you shoot , you correct the sites and you're the best sharpshooter in the company!


----------



## batpig

right, you don't need a perfectly accurate mic... all you need is a mic that can be manufactured consistently enough such that its errors are predictable and relatively precise.


----------



## yhellothere

Hi. I'm new to the thread. I started off looking at the Pioneer 1019, Denon 1910, Onkyo 607, etc. and somehow ended up with the 3808ci. I purchased Polk Monitor 50s, 30s, and CS2 two weeks before I bought the receiver. It's time for another addition. I am thinking of getting the Polk Monitor 70's or a ED-AD300 sub (sadly, can only add one or the other at this time). Any suggestions of which to get first? Or any different suggestions for a sub? Or should I not make any additions now and start in looking for better speakers?

The only thing I set up was a 5.0 with Audyssey. What other options is necessary that I should take advantage of? Thanks for any help.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18143413
> 
> 
> First you have to have 7.1 speakers attached. The 3808 requires that.
> 
> 
> Second you have to select Dolby PLIIx Cinema as the surround mode for the PS-3 input.
> 
> 
> fafner



I'm all set as far as 7.1 speakers. It just seems that once the multi ch. input is displayed, thats it. If I throw in a SD DVD and choose DD or DTS it automaticlly goes to it and adds PLLiix and i get the back surround.


If I choose 7.1 in the PS3 it says the machine does not support that output ?


I dont get it.


What out put on the PS3 bitstreams so the Denon can decode ? Matbe that would help ?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18143798
> 
> 
> Garypen's argument is the very essence of specious, speaking in appealing generalities (one would not NECESSARILY expect this) without any actual knowledge of the specifics.



At least he has been debunked enough now that people in this thread will not come out with misinformation. Whatever agenda he has matters less. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/18143211
> 
> 
> Anyone have issues when they record with their DVR it stutters the sound? It actually happens with live TV sometimes. It stops after a few seconds. Very annoying. I have AT&T uverse.



Yep I'm having this issue with my DishNetwork but I'm not sure it's the Denon because if I switch channels the sound comes in immediately. I was thinking it was probably the dish until I saw this post.


----------



## rstahl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yhellothere* /forum/post/18144435
> 
> 
> Hi. I'm new to the thread. I started off looking at the Pioneer 1019, Denon 1910, Onkyo 607, etc. and somehow ended up with the 3808ci. I purchased Polk Monitor 50s, 30s, and CS2 two weeks before I bought the receiver. It's time for another addition. I am thinking of getting the Polk Monitor 70's or a ED-AD300 sub (sadly, can only add one or the other at this time). Any suggestions of which to get first? Or any different suggestions for a sub? Or should I not make any additions now and start in looking for better speakers?
> 
> The only thing I set up was a 5.0 with Audyssey. What other options is necessary that I should take advantage of? Thanks for any help.



Get the sub! Take advantage of Audyssey calculation of the sub in relation to your speakers. I researched to death a sub and kept seeing HSU,Epik,Rel, and SUV. Had my heart set on Rel, but ended up with a Energy less than half the cost.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/18143211
> 
> 
> Anyone have issues when they record with their DVR it stutters the sound? It actually happens with live TV sometimes. It stops after a few seconds. Very annoying. I have AT&T uverse.



It seem to be the case by reading Utalk forum (and its not Uverse only either), but my guess is that not all are affected.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/18144613
> 
> 
> I'm all set as far as 7.1 speakers. It just seems that once the multi ch. input is displayed, thats it. If I throw in a SD DVD and choose DD or DTS it automaticlly goes to it and adds PLLiix and i get the back surround.
> 
> 
> If I choose 7.1 in the PS3 it says the machine does not support that output ?
> 
> 
> I dont get it.
> 
> 
> What out put on the PS3 bitstreams so the Denon can decode ? Matbe that would help ?



I have no experience with a PS3 but the Denon 3808 can decode just about anything out there. The surround settings are not global so you have to set them up for each input. If you are talking about all the types of media you mentioned being in a DVD/BR player in the PS3, then there must be some setting in the PS3 that is not always sending the proper signal to the Denon.


Sorry I cannot be more helpful. Pehaps there might be something useful in a PS3 thread here or in another forum.


Good luck.


fafner


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/18144613
> 
> 
> I'm all set as far as 7.1 speakers. It just seems that once the multi ch. input is displayed, thats it. If I throw in a SD DVD and choose DD or DTS it automaticlly goes to it and adds PLLiix and i get the back surround.



Have you tried hitting the "Cinema" or "Standard" button to engage PLIIx when you get the MultiCH PCM input? It should then say something like "MULTI CH IN + PLIIx C"...


What is the Denon reported as the input? You can see how many boxes are lit up on the left side or just press "Status" to see the input. Is it "seeing" a 5.1 PCM signal or a 7.1 PCM signal?




> Quote:
> If I choose 7.1 in the PS3 it says the machine does not support that output ?



From what I understand the disc you are using only has a 5.1 track right? You can't use the PS3 to create 7.1 from 5.1, that kind of processing is done in the receiver. IF the disc only has a 5.1 track, then it will be impossible to select 7.1 as the native output







right?




> Quote:
> What out put on the PS3 bitstreams so the Denon can decode ?



Unless you have the "slim" PS3 you cannot bitstream the hi-rez audio. Have you read through the PS3 section of my FAQ?
http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#ps3 


Have you done an auto detect from the PS3's HDMI audio settings to make sure it knows what formats your AVR supports?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstahl* /forum/post/18145378
> 
> 
> Get the sub!



+ 1000000


You aren't doing HT if you don't have a subwoofer. That is a NO BRAINER as your next purchase.


Your speakers are a little "entry level" right now but you have a very nice AVR. I would not skimp on the sub, if you can step it up a bit to the $500+ budget level, and then you will have a nice subwoofer that will last you as you gradually upgrade the rest of your speakers.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18146315
> 
> 
> + 1000000
> 
> 
> You aren't doing HT if you don't have a subwoofer. That is a NO BRAINER as your next purchase.
> 
> 
> Your speakers are a little "entry level" right now but you have a very nice AVR. I would not skimp on the sub, if you can step it up a bit to the $500+ budget level, and then you will have a nice subwoofer that will last you as you gradually upgrade the rest of your speakers.



+ 1000001


I never even had a sub until about 8 months ago, and I see what I've been missing. I went cheap at first, because I didn't believe it would make a difference. Then I upgraded, now I'm on the verge of upgrading again. Save your cash and get the best you can afford and hopefully only do it once and not feel the need to upgrade for a long while.


Happy sub hunting!


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18143885
> 
> 
> It's sort of like....if your *consistently* off the target when you shoot , you correct the sites and you're the best sharpshooter in the company!



But, there would still be something wrong with the gun. And, what if there was a problem with the sight due to cheap materials or an error in the process used to grind the glass?


For every analogy, there is an equal and opposite analogy. I believe Einstein said that to Marilyn Monroe on "What's My Line?"


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18146303
> 
> 
> Have you tried hitting the "Cinema" or "Standard" button to engage PLIIx when you get the MultiCH PCM input? It should then say something like "MULTI CH IN + PLIIx C"...
> 
> 
> What is the Denon reported as the input? You can see how many boxes are lit up on the left side or just press "Status" to see the input. Is it "seeing" a 5.1 PCM signal or a 7.1 PCM signal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand the disc you are using only has a 5.1 track right? You can't use the PS3 to create 7.1 from 5.1, that kind of processing is done in the receiver. IF the disc only has a 5.1 track, then it will be impossible to select 7.1 as the native output
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you have the "slim" PS3 you cannot bitstream the hi-rez audio. Have you read through the PS3 section of my FAQ?
> http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#ps3
> 
> 
> Have you done an auto detect from the PS3's HDMI audio settings to make sure it knows what formats your AVR supports?




The standard button only brings up a box that says Multi ch. The PS3 will not pass bitstream (I need a real BR player hahaha ). I have not tryed the cinema button. I'll give that a go tonite too.


I chose 5.1 LPCM and the Denon, for some reason wont allow me to manipulate the signal to get rear channels.


The input report has 5.1 and so does the output (5.1).


I will try the auto feature tonight. I usually choose manual and pick the 5.1 outputs....wish it just had a bitstream







.


THanx for the reply's


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18143798
> 
> 
> Audyssey specifically designed this microphone. And, yes, it has errors but they are CONSISTENT errors, thus allowing for the creation of a calibration profile. Someone needs a lession in precision versus accuracy.



I'm quite aware of the difference.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18143798
> 
> 
> argument is the very essence of specious, speaking in appealing generalities (one would not NECESSARILY expect this) without any actual knowledge of the specifics.



And you do have actual knowledge of its consistency in regard to precision? I'm afraid you are relying on faith in that regard.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18144783
> 
> 
> At least he has been debunked enough now that people in this thread will not come out with misinformation. Whatever agenda he has matters less. Mission accomplished.



I have no agenda other than objectivity, logic, and a reasoning.


I have used no misinformation. The fact is that the mics that comes with mid-level AVRs that use Audyssey, or even other room-correction algorithms, are cheap ones.


And, Audyssey often has difficulty correctly identifying speaker size, distance, and phasing during setup, judging from many posts I've read on this and other forums.


It also has had difficulty properly adjusting level, again based on user reports.


As such, I'm not as quick to strap it on before having sex. (Actually, I did try it, and prefer the sex without it.)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18131280
> 
> 
> Excellent. So it comes down to this folks. Do we go with this guy or the inventor of the Audyssey Room EQ technology?



I'm not asking anybody to "go" with me, as this is not a contest, nor am I selling anything. (Of course, it goes without saying that the inventor of Audyssey _is_ selling something.) In any case, you might want to look into that emotional attachment you have with a room-correction EQ algorithm. It's just a thing.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> The fact is that the mics that comes with mid-level AVRs that use Audyssey, or even other room-correction algorithms, are cheap ones.



again, SPECIOUS. The fact that they are "cheap" does not mean that they are IMPRECISE when measuring frequency response. There are plenty of objective reviews which validate the accuracy of the Audyssey calibration. You keep speaking in generalities.




> Quote:
> And, Audyssey often has difficulty correctly identifying speaker size, distance, and phasing during setup, judging from many posts I've read on this and other forums.
> 
> 
> It also has had difficulty properly adjusting level, again based on user reports.



Again, just a huge amount of misinformation, demonstrating your unfamiliarity with the specifics:


1) Audyssey does NOT identify "speaker size"!! It measures the frequency response of the speaker, and reports the -3dB point to the AVR. The AVR manufacturer then makes a small/large decision based upon this data and the logic in the receiver. Furthermore, small vs large is NOT an objectively verifiable setting with a "right" or "wrong", it is simply a bass management switch.


2) Audyssey does NOT have problems identifying distance (which is actually delay) and level. Distances are always spot-on, with the exception of the subwoofers (which is due to processing delay in the sub's internal circuitry, not an error by Audyssey). However, even if the sub "distance" is wrong, this is NOT incorrect because, again, it is the DELAY that it is measuring and in this sense it is accurate. And I would like to see some evidence that it doesn't set volume levels right within the +/- 1dB (or so) tolerances -- the Radio Shack SPL meter is less accurate than the Audyssey mic so it is not really a good data point.


3) the "phase" issue is the only valid point you have, as sometimes the acoustic properties of the speaker/room interaction can trick the measurement into concluding that a speaker is out of phase. But it still gets this right the VAST majority of the time.




> Quote:
> I have no agenda other than objectivity, logic, and a reasoning.


*All you have to do is find OBJECTIVE DATA that shows that the Audyssey microphone is not precise enough to produce accurate results when fitted with a calibration profile and then this argument is done! Until then, your last statement is as specious and irrelevant as your first.*


You may think you are using logical reasoning, but your initial premise of "cheap microphone cannot provide accurate results" is at question, and your entire argument is based upon this. Again, this is the very essence of a specious argument, starting off with a dubious premise and then building a house of cards on top.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> You may think you are using logical reasoning, but your initial premise of "cheap microphone cannot provide accurate results" is at question, and your entire argument is based upon this. Again, this is the very essence of a specious argument, starting off with a dubious premise and then building a house of cards on top.



Give him some credit. He knows enough not to post this stuff in the Audyssey thread.


----------



## batpig

right







as though the folks at Audyssey do not have empirical evidence to back up the accuracy of the microphone that they helped design


----------



## yhellothere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rstahl* /forum/post/18145378
> 
> 
> Get the sub! Take advantage of Audyssey calculation of the sub in relation to your speakers. I researched to death a sub and kept seeing HSU,Epik,Rel, and SUV. Had my heart set on Rel, but ended up with a Energy less than half the cost.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18146315
> 
> 
> + 1000000
> 
> 
> You aren't doing HT if you don't have a subwoofer. That is a NO BRAINER as your next purchase.
> 
> 
> Your speakers are a little "entry level" right now but you have a very nice AVR. I would not skimp on the sub, if you can step it up a bit to the $500+ budget level, and then you will have a nice subwoofer that will last you as you gradually upgrade the rest of your speakers.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18146410
> 
> 
> + 1000001
> 
> 
> I never even had a sub until about 8 months ago, and I see what I've been missing. I went cheap at first, because I didn't believe it would make a difference. Then I upgraded, now I'm on the verge of upgrading again. Save your cash and get the best you can afford and hopefully only do it once and not feel the need to upgrade for a long while.
> 
> 
> Happy sub hunting!



Thanks. So I'm taking from this that I should GET THE SUB! I did a little bit of research and I thought the ED AD300 was an excellent sub. Do you have reccomendations for subs and speakers to upgrade to?


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yhellothere* /forum/post/18147694
> 
> 
> Thanks. So I'm taking from this that I should GET THE SUB! I did a little bit of research and I thought the ED AD300 was an excellent sub. Do you have reccomendations for subs and speakers to upgrade to?



One of the most popular sub woofer companies is SVS. The owners participate on this (and other) site. URL: http://www.svsound.com/index.cfm 


I have an Ultra (cylindar version) and could not be happier.


----------



## Plex

Slight issue, after this last update my bass has increased greatly, to a point that I needed to reduce the gain from 11 to 9.5 and it still is seems to be getting stronger even after lowered gain and recal. I've read that other has a different issue, but is this something to worry about?


----------



## yhellothere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18146315
> 
> 
> + 1000000
> 
> 
> You aren't doing HT if you don't have a subwoofer. That is a NO BRAINER as your next purchase.
> 
> 
> Your speakers are a little "entry level" right now but you have a very nice AVR. I would not skimp on the sub, if you can step it up a bit to the $500+ budget level, and then you will have a nice subwoofer that will last you as you gradually upgrade the rest of your speakers.



Since the speakers are a little "entry level" would they sound the same/similar paired with a Denon 1910? The reason I ask is because I am thinking that the speakers right now are perfect for my bedroom setup. If anything, I could just pair it up with an entry level receiver (if it will sound the same), and move the 3808ci to the living room and start purchasing speakers for that setup.


What is the proper way to set up a home audio setup? i.e. which component is most important, which should you buy first, which should you spend the most on, what about zone 2, etc.


It seems that I have a good receiver. I just want to be able to take full advantage of its capabilities.


----------



## Gary J

You need to visit the speaker and receiver threads because you are getting way off topic here. Be sure to indicate your interests lean towards music, home theater or some of both.


----------



## yhellothere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18147958
> 
> 
> You need to visit the speaker and receiver threads because you are getting way off topic here. Be sure to indicate your interests lean towards music, home theater or some of both.



Will do. Figured it may be off topic. Just wanted opinion from denon 3808ci owner. Simple yes/no will suffice.

Since the speakers are a little "entry level" would they sound the same/similar paired with, for example, a Denon 1910?


----------



## batpig

it's very hard to say -- they should be close at least! it's going to depend greatly on your listening habits (loud or soft? critical music or just HT?), volume, how big the room is, etc.


if you have a smallish room, listen at moderate volumes, and Audyssey doesn't have to do a ton of work correcting for acoustics (thus negating some of the advantages of XT vs regular MultEQ)? they might not sound very different.... the bigger your room is, the louder you listen, and the worse the acoustics of your space, the more the 3808's extra features/power will becomes advantageous.


then, finally, given all of the above, whether YOU can actually HEAR the differences depends upon how picky and critical of a listener you are


----------



## garypen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> again, SPECIOUS. The fact that they are "cheap" does not mean that they are IMPRECISE when measuring frequency response.



You like that word, "specious". Now, I keep picturing Bill and Ted saying "heinous".



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> Again, just a huge amount of misinformation, demonstrating your unfamiliarity with the specifics:



Incorrect. This is why:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> 1) Audyssey does NOT identify "speaker size"!! It measures the frequency response of the speaker, and reports the -3dB point to the AVR. The AVR manufacturer then makes a small/large decision based upon this data and the logic in the receiver. Furthermore, small vs large is NOT an objectively verifiable setting with a "right" or "wrong", it is simply a bass management switch.



No ****e. It measures freq response. It then categorizes the speaker as either SMALL or LARGE, what is commonly referred to in English (and the AVR GUI itself) as _SIZE_. So, if it identifies a speaker capable of handling extended frequencies as SMALL, or one with a narrow response as LARGE, then it has misidentified that speaker's most important audio characteristic - frequency response. Don't you think that is going to affect its ability to properly compensate for room acoustics, if it has misidentified something as basic as the frequency response of one or more speakers in a system?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> 2) Audyssey does NOT have problems identifying distance (which is actually delay) and level. Distances are always spot-on, with the exception of the subwoofers (which is due to processing delay in the sub's internal circuitry, not an error by Audyssey). However, even if the sub "distance" is wrong, this is NOT incorrect because, again, it is the DELAY that it is measuring and in this sense it is accurate. And I would like to see some evidence that it doesn't set volume levels right within the +/- 1dB (or so) tolerances -- the Radio Shack SPL meter is less accurate than the Audyssey mic so it is not really a good data point.



Distance is calculated by delay? I'm shocked...SHOCKED.










They are always spot on for you, perhaps. But, I have read posts from users stating that it hasn't always been that way for them. Maybe they were all lying. (Honestly, I can't remember for sure if I had that particular issue. But, I do remember it made a number of errors, which surprised me at the time.)


You will have to elucidate on the subwoofer processing delay that you speak of. (You're not being specious, are you?)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> 3) the "phase" issue is the only valid point you have, as sometimes the acoustic properties of the speaker/room interaction can trick the measurement into concluding that a speaker is out of phase. But it still gets this right the VAST majority of the time.



So, if it gets it wrong _some_ of the time, that's okay? This software program that needs to make countless calculations per second, based on measurements taken when setting up your system, to dynamically compensate for speaker differences and room acoustics, not being able to correctly detect a speaker's phase for whatever reason, is going to be able to do all of that correctly? Okay then. I stand corrected. You win. My stupid mistake was desiring 100% accuracy. WTH was I thinkin'?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18147375
> 
> 
> You may think you are using logical reasoning, but your initial premise of "cheap microphone cannot provide accurate results" is at question, and your entire argument is based upon this. Again, this is the very essence of a specious argument, starting off with a dubious premise and then building a house of cards on top.



That was not my initial premise. In fact, you could call it point #4, after the other points I had made before it, some time back. I also never wrote "cheap microphone cannot provide accurate results". You merely interpreted it that way. I said that I personally would not trust a cheap microphone to be that accurate or consistent based upon my experience with microphones. These mics may be as good as Telefunken U47's. I just doubt it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18147484
> 
> 
> Give him some credit. He knows enough not to post this stuff in the Audyssey thread.



A black man wouldn't post to a Neo-Nazi forum either. (I'm not black, or a neo-Nazi, though. So, my analogy is specious.) Plus, I have no reason to post there. It's sounds about as interesting as a THX thread or a speaker wire thread.


Anyway. Enough posting about Audyssey, ok? (Unless it is about a specific 3808 Audyssey issue.) We're harshing everybody's mellow. Help the guy having the issue with his GUI when using HDMI 1, or the guy looking for a sub.


----------



## Kraddy

Is there a '4 ohm' setting on the 3808?


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/18150439
> 
> 
> So, if it gets it wrong _some_ of the time, that's okay? This software program that needs to make countless calculations per second, based on measurements taken when setting up your system, to dynamically compensate for speaker differences and room acoustics, not being able to correctly detect a speaker's phase for whatever reason, is going to be able to do all of that correctly? Okay then. I stand corrected. You win. My stupid mistake was desiring 100% accuracy. WTH was I thinkin'?



Given that there is no way, human, or otherwise, to get 100% accuracy, perhaps you can tell us WTH you was thinkin'? Seriously, what do you expect Audyssey to do? For at least 80%, probably more like 99%, of it's user population it does a better job of setting up the system than they would otherwise get. So what's the real issue here?


----------



## hansangb


Originally Posted by hansangb:

It's sort of like....if your *consistently* off the target when you shoot , you correct the sites and you're the best sharpshooter in the company!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garypen* /forum/post/18146936
> 
> 
> But, there would still be something wrong with the gun. And, what if there was a problem with the sight due to cheap materials or an error in the process used to grind the glass?
> 
> 
> For every analogy, there is an equal and opposite analogy. I believe Einstein said that to Marilyn Monroe on "What's My Line?"




First, there's no glass in military sights unless you're talking about a sniper scope. M16s have a post site in the front and LARGE and SMALL (nice tie-in, no?) aperture site in the back. Not that it's germane to this discussion other than proving my point: If you mass produced M16's with sniper scope, it would cost too much. Not very practical and everyone would have to be trained to use it. Again, not practical. So the military settled on "good enough" sights. (see how that relates to $50,000 mic vs what ships with Denons?)


There is *NOTHING* wrong with the gun. The problem lies in the inability of the shooter to aim properly. The point of battle-sighting your weapon is to customize it - to a point - to each shooter. this is what Audyssey does. It tries to customize the sound per room. Sometimes, it works, sometimes it doesn't. You can't overcome a horribly designed room no matter what you do.


You analogy doesn't even make sense. You might as well have said "there's a chance every oxygen molecule could leave the room and we'd all suffocate" It's possible, but not very likely. Just because you say it, doesn't make it true.


Anyhoo, whatever you beef is with Audyssey, keep up the good fight. Your dogma about Audyssey is just that....dogma. What can you do? (other than post in Audyssey thread so you can carry on the "debate" with folks who actually make the stuff and have all the facts to back it up....nah...that would make too much sense and who needs facts when you can just write stuff on the Internet)


----------



## Snausy

I love my Audyssey it calibrates my AVR. Before Audyssey it was a big guessing game for most of us who aren't that serious. Running test-tones and guessing volume level with the naked ear is all I did.


It sounds awesome with Audyssey. Some people are pretty dang picky around here.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kraddy* /forum/post/18150449
> 
> 
> Is there a '4 ohm' setting on the 3808?



No. And the official Denon position is that one should use 6-16 Ohm speakers only ...


----------



## Kraddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18151506
> 
> 
> No. And the official Denon position is that one should use 6-16 Ohm speakers only ...



So running 8 ohm rated speakers (which I do) shouldnt be a problem.


Having the avr shut off as soon as I turn up the volume is happening however.


I am losing my hair over this.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...688&highlight=


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kraddy* /forum/post/18153413
> 
> 
> So running 8 ohm rated speakers (which I do) shouldnt be a problem.
> 
> 
> Having the avr shut off as soon as I turn up the volume is happening however.
> 
> 
> I am losing my hair over this.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...688&highlight=



It does sound like you have a short somewhere.


----------



## Kraddy

I agree.


Somewhere inside my Focal speakers I have a problem........


----------



## Badas

I can't find this info.


Doe's the 3808 have 192/24 DACs?


Ta


Dono


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18156169
> 
> 
> I can't find this info.
> 
> 
> Doe's the 3808 have 192/24 DACs?
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Sorry, I found it on the first Post. It does.


Ta


Dono


----------



## batpig

yes, spec sheet here:
http://www.usa.denon.com/productdetails/3510.asp 


DAC's are specified as 24/192 Burr-Brown PCM-1791A, in a differential array (one for each of the 8 channels I believe)


----------



## yhellothere

I have a Denon 3808ci, slim PS3, and Sony KDL46W5100. I have two questions. I read that the 3808's video upscaling is not great. And I'm wondering if the receiver is "downgrading" the picture quality when I am watching blu-rays on the PS3. In any case, is there a way to have the video pass through and not be decoded? Secondly, is it possible to have the PS3 send both audio and video directly to the TV (use the TV speakers) while the receiver is on stand by? As of right now, the receiver must be turned on in order for any video or audio to be seen or heard. Thanks for your help.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I read that the 3808's video upscaling is not great. And I'm wondering if the receiver is "downgrading" the picture quality when I am watching blu-rays on the PS3.



it is not "scaling" when it is passing a Blu-ray signal through, so even if that were true, it would be irrelevant. The "upscaling" refers to taking a lower resolution source and upscaling it to a higher resolution. So the answer is NO.


To answer the general questions about the quality of the video processing, read this:
http://hometheatermag.com/receivers/...at/index2.html 



> Quote:
> In any case, is there a way to have the video pass through and not be decoded?



yes, as long as the i/p scaler is turned off the video is passing through untouched. Even if it is on, it's not going to touch a 1080p signal.



> Quote:
> Secondly, is it possible to have the PS3 send both audio and video directly to the TV (use the TV speakers) while the receiver is on stand by



this passthrough feature was introduced on the next year's (9) models, so the 3808 did not have this originally, but I believe it was added to the 3808 with the "feature pack" upgrade.


----------



## cybrsage

I can confirm that I get video sent to my TV via HDMI when I turn off the AVR. I do not know if it also sends audio because I turned off my TV speakers.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18157052
> 
> 
> ...this passthrough feature was introduced on the next year's (9) models, so the 3808 did not have this originally, but I believe it was added to the 3808 with the "feature pack" upgrade.



I'll have to check this out tonight. I didn't realize this was the case. You are referring to the Audyssey "feature pack" upgrade correct?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yes, he is. The Feature Upgrade package adds Audyssey Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol as well as HDMI-CEC functionality to include audio/video pass through of the LAST HDMI source selected before the AVR is placed in to Standby. All 2010 models added a new Standby Source feature that allows choosing either a specific HDMI Standby source or just defaulting to the LAST HDMI source selected.


----------



## yhellothere




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18157052
> 
> 
> this passthrough feature was introduced on the next year's (9) models, so the 3808 did not have this originally, but I believe it was added to the 3808 with the "feature pack" upgrade.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18160226
> 
> 
> I can confirm that I get video sent to my TV via HDMI when I turn off the AVR. I do not know if it also sends audio because I turned off my TV speakers.



Thanks!


----------



## Slare

I am really late to the 3808ci party but will be joining it early next week. I have a rather specific question I hope the owner base here might be able to help with.


I bought a 3808ci refurb from a authorized, but mediocre online vendor. What I am curious about is if anyone here has also bought a refurb 3808ci and whether or not it came with the feature pack installed. Vendor either doesn't know or isn't willing to promise, I assume because it varies.


So what I'm wondering is if anyone here knows? I think the feature upgrade is tied to the unit's MAC or S/N. So if the refurb was a customer return that had it, it should stay in place.


Or maybe, someone here knows if Denon just applies the latest/greatest firmware to refurbs and thus it may include the feature pack no matter what?


It is not a deal breaker for me either way because I don't use the dynamic Eq/vol on the AVR-989 I have at the moment. But I am the type of person that would like to have *the option* to use them, and am just wondering if it's going to cost me $100 more to get there.


For those who are wondering I bought the 3808ci based upon the strong audio section & multiq xt. I struggled a lot between it and the 990/3310, and even considered paying the premium for 4308/4810. In the end it was the 3808 & 3310's that were the most affordable units with the features I wanted. My brain is so scrambled from trying to keep all the model numbers, vendors, prices, and feature sets straight. I'll never forgive Denon for it.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18162227
> 
> 
> Yes, he is. The Feature Upgrade package adds Audyssey Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol as well as HDMI-CEC functionality to include audio/video pass through of the LAST HDMI source selected before the AVR is placed in to Standby. All 2010 models added a new Standby Source feature that allows choosing either a specific HDMI Standby source or just defaulting to the LAST HDMI source selected.



So to use this on the 3808, I should enable HDMI control in the menu. I did that and then turned the receiver off and nothing happened. Is there anything else I am supposed to do? If possible I would like to be able to use my PS3 on occasion without having to fire up the AVR.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18166835
> 
> 
> So to use this on the 3808, I should enable HDMI control in the menu. I did that and then *turned the receiver off* and nothing happened. Is there anything else I am supposed to do? If possible I would like to be able to use my PS3 on occasion without having to fire up the AVR.



Don't turn it "OFF" (small button), put it in "STANDBY (larger button).


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18166835
> 
> 
> So to use this on the 3808, I should enable HDMI control in the menu. I did that and then turned the receiver off and nothing happened. Is there anything else I am supposed to do? If possible I would like to be able to use my PS3 on occasion without having to fire up the AVR.



You must ensure that the PS3 is the last source selected before placing it in Standby.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18167163
> 
> 
> Don't turn it "OFF" (small button), put it in "STANDBY (larger button).



Isn't turning it off from the remote the same as using the larger button? That's what I used and nothing happened.


To be clear I went into the menu and went to HDMI and turned HDMI control on. Is that all you have to do? Or is there some other location for this?


----------



## iramack

Hello All,


Quick question regarding the quick memory buttons.


I have them set for three of my most frequently used sources/inputs. It appears that they remember channel level settings for different surround modes within each source/button. For example: button 1 is for my U-verse DVR box. The SW level is a bit higher than I prefer, so I have it saved in this button at -3db.

But when it is in plain Stereo mode vs DD the level reverts to the Audyssey set level of -1.5db. If I re-memorize the lower level in Stereo mode, it retains that one also???


Anyone have this experience with the QS buttons?



Steve


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18178548
> 
> 
> Anyone have this experience with the QS buttons?



To be honest, I've never made much use of the QS feature, but my understanding is that it "takes a snapshot" of the current state of the AVR. I don't see anything inconsistent with that in your experience.


----------



## cybrsage

The QS buttons take a snapshot of exactly how you have it setup at that moment. If you change something, hitting the QS button will undo everything you did and set the AVR to exactly how it was when you last saved.


Well, I cannot say for sure what all it saves, but it saves quite a bit.


I use one for the HDMI connection to my HTPC, one for the component connection to my Wii, and one for the AM Talk Radio station my wife likes to listen to.


I have run into issues where I changed things and forgot to resave the settings. Talk about banging my head against the wall when I kept finding my setting "reverting" to how they were prior to changing them each time I turned the AVR off and back on!


----------



## Toe Tag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18166578
> 
> 
> I am really late to the 3808ci party but will be joining it early next week. I have a rather specific question I hope the owner base here might be able to help with.
> 
> 
> I bought a 3808ci refurb from a authorized, but mediocre online vendor. What I am curious about is if anyone here has also bought a refurb 3808ci and whether or not it came with the feature pack installed. Vendor either doesn't know or isn't willing to promise, I assume because it varies.
> 
> 
> So what I'm wondering is if anyone here knows? I think the feature upgrade is tied to the unit's MAC or S/N. So if the refurb was a customer return that had it, it should stay in place.
> 
> 
> Or maybe, someone here knows if Denon just applies the latest/greatest firmware to refurbs and thus it may include the feature pack no matter what?
> 
> 
> It is not a deal breaker for me either way because I don't use the dynamic Eq/vol on the AVR-989 I have at the moment. But I am the type of person that would like to have *the option* to use them, and am just wondering if it's going to cost me $100 more to get there.
> 
> 
> For those who are wondering I bought the 3808ci based upon the strong audio section & multiq xt. I struggled a lot between it and the 990/3310, and even considered paying the premium for 4308/4810. In the end it was the 3808 & 3310's that were the most affordable units with the features I wanted. My brain is so scrambled from trying to keep all the model numbers, vendors, prices, and feature sets straight. I'll never forgive Denon for it.



This will sort you out on the model numbers and features http://www.batpigworld.com/models.html The rest of the site is also useful.


I just bought a refurb for $698, shipped it from California to Pennsylvania, then checked it in with my luggage to bring it halfway around the world to Asia, where for some reason amps are rather overpriced, which seems strange since they're made in Japan to begin with. The box was under the 50 pound limit. I hope it still works after all that and homeland security pawing through everything.


Lets report back if your 3808ci or mine has the Feature Pack installed as part of the refurb. If not there must be some info above about how to buy it and apply it. Or in this other thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...065934&page=12 


OK I am firmware version main 2.04 sub 1.10. I checked this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...95566&page=116 and this site http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs so that is currently the latest main but there is a sub 1.11. I think this means I have no Feature Pack, if I did it would say A2.04.


----------



## BuckNaked

Today, I played a Blu-ray that is DTS-HD Master 2.0. Normally, the AVR display reads "DTS-HD MSTR", but today it showed the "PLII Cinema". I went into the set-up menu and changed it to "Stereo".


My question is, is there anyway to have the AVR display "DTS-HD Master" while it is decoding a 2.0 soundtrack?


Thanks.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/18194325
> 
> 
> Today, I played a Blu-ray that is DTS-HD Master 2.0. Normally, the AVR display reads "DTS-HD MSTR", but today it showed the "PLII Cinema". I went into the set-up menu and changed it to "Stereo".
> 
> 
> My question is, is there anyway to have the AVR display "DTS-HD Master" while it is decoding a 2.0 soundtrack?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Turn off surround sound. You have it on..that is why the 2.0 soundtrack is being converted to 5.1.


fafner


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuckNaked* /forum/post/18194325
> 
> 
> My question is, is there anyway to have the AVR display "DTS-HD Master" while it is decoding a 2.0 soundtrack?



Sorry, but no. The "standard" decoding mode for a 2.0 movie will be PLII Cinema mode, and to play it in two channels you put it in stereo or direct mode. So the display will never report "DTS-HD MASTER" with a 2.0 input.


Same thing with any other digital codec -- if you send a regular old Dolby Digital 2.0 signal from a DVD or cable box you will get the exact same result (try it and see!). It will not say "DOLBY DIGITAL", it will display "PLII CINEMA" or "STEREO" depending on the surround mode you choose.


Don't worry what the display says -- how does it sound?







If you really want to see the full info on the input signal (i.e. to verify the DTS-MASTER input) you can go to the INFORMATION section of the GUI.


----------



## Slare

Well, for those that care my refurb 3808 did not have the feature pack installed. I'm a little bummed by that, but have not been using dyn eq/vol on my 2809 so it shouldn't really bother me.


On a good note, the unit arrived quickly, included everything, looks brand new, and is installed and seems to be working happily.


So hopefully I can stay out of the AVR market for at least a couple years again.


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18201052
> 
> 
> Well, for those that care my refurb 3808 did not have the feature pack installed. I'm a little bummed by that, but have not been using dyn eq/vol on my 2809 so it shouldn't really bother me.
> 
> 
> On a good note, the unit arrived quickly, included everything, looks brand new, and is installed and seems to be working happily.
> 
> 
> So hopefully I can stay out of the AVR market for at least a couple years again.



Thanks, Slare. I'm looking to find a 3808, and was wondering the very same thing. Bummer, but sorta expected from what I'd been reading.


I take it you didn't purchase from Dakmart (which currently has no 3808s in stock)? If you have a moment, could you PM me with the vendor and price you got? Thanks!


----------



## Browninggold

Congrats Slare- I have had the 3808 since it first came out, no problems would purchase again. I purchased the 100 dollar upgrade, I do not use the Audyssey Dynamic Volume, but I am a fan of Audyssey Dynamic EQ.


----------



## Redbeemer

I recently got a new Panasonic plasma TV and found something interesting that I can't quite explain. I run everything via HDMI into the Denon 3808, including my cable box. The Panny has an Information button which quickly gives you the input resolution as well as the picture mode, etc. I have the Denon set to upscale everything below 1080 to 1080i (since the Denon doesn't do a great job of deinterlacing). When I am on a channel that broadcasts in 1080i, the Information button shows 1080i as it should. However, when I am tuned to a channel which broadcasts in 720p, the Information button still shows the input as 720p. Can the 3808 not scale 720p to 1080i?


----------



## batpig

nope, it cannot (see pg 30 of the manual under "Resolution"). you wouldn't really want it to, anyway.


----------



## Redbeemer

Thanks!!!


----------



## JSiemens

I seem to have lost the ability to choose "standard" in the surround mode menu of my Denon 3803CI. It has happened before but I do not remember what the fix was. Can anyone please help?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSiemens* /forum/post/18207148
> 
> 
> I seem to have lost the ability to choose "standard" in the surround mode menu of my Denon 3803CI. It has happened before but I do not remember what the fix was. Can anyone please help?



Not sure exactly what you mean but try a "reboot" using the small power button.


Alternatively, some sources work differently to others and the denon will only let you see what settings are available based on source material.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## blairy

I know the 3808 comes with two remotes....


The main remote with touch screen (that most of us hate).


The second remote is alittle basic but seems intended to control second and/or third zones.


I'm now in a situation where setting up a second zone is feasible....but some time ago managed to lose the second remote.


Can the main remote be used to control second/third zones? If not what are my options? Typically, I'd set up a source to play (say internet radio) in the second zone and wouldn't need a remote until I wnated to stop it.


I also use a Harmony One (and have another Harmony I use in the secodn entertainment room).


Thanks in advance

blairy


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18208465
> 
> 
> I know the 3808 comes with two remotes....
> 
> 
> The main remote with touch screen (that most of us hate).
> 
> 
> The second remote is alittle basic but seems intended to control second and/or third zones.
> 
> 
> I'm now in a situation where setting up a second zone is feasible....but some time ago managed to lose the second remote.
> 
> 
> Can the main remote be used to control second/third zones? If not what are my options? Typically, I'd set up a source to play (say internet radio) in the second zone and wouldn't need a remote until I wnated to stop it.
> 
> 
> I also use a Harmony One (and have another Harmony I use in the secodn entertainment room).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> blairy



I believe if you press "Amp" on the main remote a 2nd or 3rd time, it will switch the soft keys to be reflective of zones 2 and 3.


----------



## blairy

Brilliant...Thanks


blairy


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18210152
> 
> 
> I believe if you press "Amp" on the main remote a 2nd or 3rd time, it will switch the soft keys to be reflective of zones 2 and 3.



Yes it does. It took me quite some time to work out that I must have done that, and that was the reason that the damn remote wasn't controlling the main zone anymore. I don't know who designed the main remote, but I hope that there's a special circle in Hell waiting for them.


----------



## eddyhopper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18203528
> 
> 
> Thanks, Slare. I'm looking to find a 3808, and was wondering the very same thing. Bummer, but sorta expected from what I'd been reading.
> 
> 
> I take it you didn't purchase from Dakmart (which currently has no 3808s in stock)? If you have a moment, could you PM me with the vendor and price you got? Thanks!



Rich,

Dakmark shows they have the 3808CI, although I can't post the link as I've not posted enough times.


Is this incorrect? I haven't gone all the way through the ordering process to verify they have stock, but it appears they do? I am in the market for an AVR receiver and am debating the 3808CI vs. the 3310. Can't quite wrap my head around the difference in features, what will really matter to me etc.


But I liked the thought of the refurb 3808CI being available at Dakmart whenever I was ready. Tell me they still have them!


Jim C.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/18215289
> 
> 
> Yes it does. It took me quite some time to work out that I must have done that, and that was the reason that the damn remote wasn't controlling the main zone anymore. I don't know who designed the main remote, but I hope that there's a special circle in Hell waiting for them.



lol, I kept thinking the batteries had died on me, and it wasn't working properly.


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eddyhopper* /forum/post/18216526
> 
> 
> Rich,
> 
> Dakmark shows they have the 3808CI, although I can't post the link as I've not posted enough times.
> 
> 
> Is this incorrect?



I spoke to the ordering rep last week, and they're currently out-of-stock. I know what you mean about the website not indicating this, though I've also never gone completely through the ordering process. However, she seemed completely confident that they'd be getting more in the near future. They're available elsewhere, too (see above).


----------



## mastermaybe

Man, just discovered another little "quirk" with the 3808 that teed me off.


Even though I'm using an external 7 channel amplifier to power my main 7.1 HT, there's still no way to configure the unit to use the REAR/2nd zone amp for another zone.


You HAVE to select 7.1 config in the amp assign in order to use 7 channel surround modes/decoding.


I spose it would have been too much to be able to set up the 3808 so that it "knew" you were using an external amp and didn't need the internal amplification for the 6th and 7th channel so you could use it for the 2nd or 3rd zone.


And no, I'd rather not pre out zone 2 to the external amp and use the Denon for the rears or sides.


Sigh, thank goodness I like so much else about this unit!


James


----------



## batpig

yes, unfortunately only the 4810CI model has a true "free amp assign" mode where you can repurpose the unused amps for other zones. With the standard 7-ch models, when you put the receiver in 7.1 mode you basically are stuck with using external amps for multizone.


----------



## mastermaybe

yeah, yet another reason to feed my "upgraditis". Although I could REALLY see the 4810 being the end of the road for a real, real long time.


Fantastic video processing, ample HDMI inputs, DSX, PLIIz, Audyssey PRO, and all of the manipulation powers of the 3808 and more.


James


----------



## Floyd05

I have read that some people have their Denon connected through a Linksys or Belkin powerline Network Kit. Has anyone had a problem with interference through their speakers? I have my Denon and other components connected to a surge protector and then the linksys connected straight to the same outlet. I was getting crackling sound through my sub and could not figure out where it was coming from until I unplugged the linksys. No more crackling through the sub. Thank God, but I just wondered if anyone has had a similar problem and what they did to fix it. My other outlet is to far away, and it says not to plug it into a surge protector. Hopefully it is just defective. Thanks


----------



## Perch33

Hi. I just did a firmware on my 3808CI and now I dont have any Audyssey settings available. Also when I go into the speaker layout screen it shows a 7.1 configuration when I am only doing 5.1. I have had this unit for about a year now and have done probably 4 updates with no problems in that time. I uploaded the feature pack when I purchased the unit in Feb.09. Has anybody downloaded a firmware patch in the last 30-60 days and what was the outcome? Did you have to do a auto setup again with the setup mic? Does anybody have the latest firmware levels and how do you check it? I talked with Denon but they were the usual worthless support. All they could say was to send in the unit so they could look at it. Any help?


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/18229177
> 
> 
> Hi. I just did a firmware on my 3808CI and now I dont have any Audyssey settings available. Also when I go into the speaker layout screen it shows a 7.1 configuration when I am only doing 5.1. I have had this unit for about a year now and have done probably 4 updates with no problems in that time. I uploaded the feature pack when I purchased the unit in Feb.09. Has anybody downloaded a firmware patch in the last 30-60 days and what was the outcome? Did you have to do a auto setup again with the setup mic? Does anybody have the latest firmware levels and how do you check it? I talked with Denon but they were the usual worthless support. All they could say was to send in the unit so they could look at it. Any help?



Other people on this thread will have a better idea, bu did you try to turn the power off then on using the small button only? If that does not work you might need to do a factory reset. I just did the feature pack upgrade(30 days ago) which also brought my firmware up to date and did not have any problems. Of course I had to re-run audyssey, but only because I performed the upgrade. I have never had to re-run audyssey after a firmware update though.


----------



## Nurn

I have a 5.1 FLAC file of Crystal Method's "Legion of Boom", which plays fine on my PC's 5.1 system. I tried streaming it through my PS3, which is connected via HDMI to my 3808. No joy. I copied the file onto a USB key, and plugged it in directly to the USB slot on the front of the Denon - again no joy (unsupported file format). I converted the file to WAV, again plays fine on the PC, but not thru the Denon. Anybody had any success in getting the Denon to play a 5.1 FLAC file. (P.S. Stereo FLAC no problem).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/18229177
> 
> 
> Hi. I just did a firmware on my 3808CI and now I dont have any Audyssey settings available. Also when I go into the speaker layout screen it shows a 7.1 configuration when I am only doing 5.1. I have had this unit for about a year now and have done probably 4 updates with no problems in that time. I uploaded the feature pack when I purchased the unit in Feb.09. Has anybody downloaded a firmware patch in the last 30-60 days and what was the outcome? Did you have to do a auto setup again with the setup mic? Does anybody have the latest firmware levels and how do you check it? I talked with Denon but they were the usual worthless support. All they could say was to send in the unit so they could look at it. Any help?


 http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/ 

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs 

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...le+Change+Logs


----------



## Perch33

Thanks captavs. I did finally find your threads. I reran the auto-setup and everything seems to be working. I checked my firmware against your thread and they all match. I have never had to rerun the auto setup after doing a firmware update before. I do have a question about the sleep timer. Is this suppose to be a new feature with the new firmware? I do not see that option in my menu anywhere. Am I suppose to use the add new feature option in the 3808 menu to enable the sleep timer?


----------



## LDD1

Is there a way to play music without the projector being turned on?


----------



## batpig

yes.


however, considering you provided absolutely zero context for your post, such as what devices you are using, what connections you have, what kind of troubleshooting you did, etc. it is very difficult to provide anything more useful


----------



## LDD1

I thought it might just be a set up option in the 3808.


I have a oppo bdp 83 running HDMI to the Denon 3808, then a HDMI to DVI cable to a optoma H31 projector.


The only way I could get any sound at all out of the system was to have the projector turned on.


Any idea what to check, next to help diagnose the problem.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDD1* /forum/post/18230972
> 
> 
> I thought it might just be a set up option in the 3808.
> 
> 
> I have a oppo bdp 83 running HDMI to the Denon 3808, then a HDMI to DVI cable to a optoma H31 projector.
> 
> 
> The only way I could get any sound at all out of the system was to have the projector turned on.
> 
> 
> Any idea what to check, next to help diagnose the problem.



I have the Oppo going into the 3808 and then onto the JVC RS20 via HDMI.

I can listen to SACD/DVD Audio, DVD's and Blu's without turning on my projector.


Ta


Dono


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/18229998
> 
> 
> Thanks captavs. I did finally find your threads. I reran the auto-setup and everything seems to be working. I checked my firmware against your thread and they all match. I have never had to rerun the auto setup after doing a firmware update before. I do have a question about the sleep timer. Is this suppose to be a new feature with the new firmware? I do not see that option in my menu anywhere. Am I suppose to use the add new feature option in the 3808 menu to enable the sleep timer?



Where are you seeing sleep timer? That is listed under feature desired: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...atures+Desired 


You can try using command3808 and follow these instruction: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post18079543 for a "sleep timer functionality"


----------



## LDD1

Thanks good to know that its possible.


----------



## batpig

occasionally this gets reported where the AVR doesn't want to play audio from an HDMI device without the monitor/display being on. Try unplugging the HDMI/DVI cable from the "monitor out" port on the Denon and see if that gets audio to work.


Can you get HDMI audio from any other devices with the PJ powered on?


I'm not sure what settings could really affect this... maybe the HDMI-CEC on the Denon? (if you have the "feature pack" upgrade installed)


Maybe also call Oppo and see if they have any advice... they tend to be very helpful.


----------



## LDD1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18234597
> 
> 
> occasionally this gets reported where the AVR doesn't want to play audio from an HDMI device without the monitor/display being on. Try unplugging the HDMI/DVI cable from the "monitor out" port on the Denon and see if that gets audio to work.
> 
> 
> Can you get HDMI audio from any other devices with the PJ powered on?
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what settings could really affect this... maybe the HDMI-CEC on the Denon? (if you have the "feature pack" upgrade installed)
> 
> 
> Maybe also call Oppo and see if they have any advice... they tend to be very helpful.




Yes, I can get HDMI Audio from my cable box and the OPPO when the projector is on.


I will try to unplug the monitor out and see if it works that way.


I have not upgraded the unit. I may soon.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LDD1* /forum/post/18236615
> 
> 
> Yes, I can get HDMI Audio from my cable box and the OPPO when the projector is on.
> 
> 
> I will try to unplug the monitor out and see if it works that way.
> 
> 
> I have not upgraded the unit. I may soon.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



If it means anything mine is not upgraded (has never been upgraded. Purchased Feb 2008). I never had any issues and I don't want or would use the extra features. I have dedicated sound proof room and don't watch TV with this amp. No need for the new Adussey features.


The Oppo has the HDMI-CEC in the HDMI options. Make sure that rubbish is turned off.


Ta


Dono


----------



## fishairflow

Airport express and denon 3808ci -

I am curious - is it possible have my video streamed to my 3808ci by connecting a ethernet cable form express to the receiver?


----------



## fishairflow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grantb3* /forum/post/17898818
> 
> 
> This is what we do. My wife likes to use the TV speakers so I have his and hers activities. Mine use the AVR for audio, hers use the TV.



I am begging !!..please someone help me with this setup? I have tried this for years - no kidding- but I can't get it to work.

The problem being - the set up.

What do I change on the TV to get the audio from the cablebox?

Is there a component cable running from the cable box to the TV? If so - how do I get program to universal remote to switch the audio settings on TV?



I don't want to sound desperate but I would be very grateful to anyone who can help !!

Thanks guys...


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/18238831
> 
> 
> Airport express and denon 3808ci -
> 
> I am curious - is it possible have my video streamed to my 3808ci by connecting a ethernet cable form express to the receiver?



No, the 3808 can only stream audio.


Don't know the airport express, but I understand it has audio and video outputs. So instead of connecting via ethernet to 3808 you'd connect via audio/video cables.


I think it connects wirelessly to your network doesn't it?


Good luck

blairy


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/18238880
> 
> 
> I am begging !!..please someone help me with this setup? I have tried this for years - no kidding- but I can't get it to work.
> 
> The problem being - the set up.
> 
> What do I change on the TV to get the audio from the cablebox?
> 
> Is there a component cable running from the cable box to the TV? If so - how do I get program to universal remote to switch the audio settings on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound desperate but I would be very grateful to anyone who can help !!
> 
> Thanks guys...



Fist on the 3808 needs the feature upgrade...this included audyssey dynamic volume etc as well HDMI CEC. You then need to enable HDMI CEC in the 3808 menu. It may be necesary to enable HDMI CEC on your TV too.


Presumably you have 3808 connected to TV via HDMI (otherwise it won't work).


Make sure your tv speakers are turned on.


When you turn off the denon make sure it is set to the input for your cable box.


Turn on cable box and turn on TV and it should be working.


good luck

blairy


----------



## grantb3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/18238880
> 
> 
> I am begging !!..please someone help me with this setup? I have tried this for years - no kidding- but I can't get it to work.
> 
> The problem being - the set up.
> 
> What do I change on the TV to get the audio from the cablebox?
> 
> Is there a component cable running from the cable box to the TV? If so - how do I get program to universal remote to switch the audio settings on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound desperate but I would be very grateful to anyone who can help !!
> 
> Thanks guys...



It's not really about the remote (or the AVR). You need to have a second set of cables for the audio to route it to the TV (and the AVR) and your TV needs to have enough inputs for your sources. I don't use HDMI (not that it matters I think) so in MY activities the audio source is cable box, satellite, DVD, VCR or iPod routed to the AVR and the AVR is turned on (set to the correct audio input). In her activities the source is cable box or satellite and these are plugged directly into the TV inputs as is the AVR didn't exist. The AVR is turned off and the H1 selects the correct input.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/18229637
> 
> 
> I have a 5.1 FLAC file of Crystal Method's "Legion of Boom", which plays fine on my PC's 5.1 system. I tried streaming it through my PS3, which is connected via HDMI to my 3808. No joy. I copied the file onto a USB key, and plugged it in directly to the USB slot on the front of the Denon - again no joy (unsupported file format). I converted the file to WAV, again plays fine on the PC, but not thru the Denon. Anybody had any success in getting the Denon to play a 5.1 FLAC file. (P.S. Stereo FLAC no problem).



Denon's a pretty restrictive on what they'll play back. There are tables in the manuals that lay it all out, but basically if it's anything over 48 kHz you are out of luck. Or more than 2 channels (with some exceptions). Or more than 16-bits.


I feel these limitations, which still exist in their latest models, are one of the biggest problems with Denon amps. And this is a clearly an area that they could address with just a firmware upgrade (perhaps even charging for the "new features" like they did with the last Upgrade Pack).


Mike


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18239779
> 
> 
> No, the 3808 can only stream audio.
> 
> 
> Don't know the airport express, but I understand it has audio and video outputs. So instead of connecting via ethernet to 3808 you'd connect via audio/video cables.
> 
> 
> I think it connects wirelessly to your network doesn't it?
> 
> 
> Good luck
> 
> blairy



There is no video from an Airport Express; analog or digital audio only. Streaming video would require an Apple TV if one wanted to stay within the Apple eco-system.


Brian


----------



## cohenfive

after struggling mightily with setup on this thing, i'm still having issue with audio via my 3808. i have comcast hd dvr plugged into the 3808 via hdmi, then hdmi out to my panny plasma.


the problem i'm having is that on certain cable channels (including, but not only nbc during the olympics), the 3808 indicates i have a dolby digital signal in (left indicators and words on display) and a 5.1 out (right side indicators), but i do not have 5.1 playing. it's clearly a 2.1 signal being played through the speakers. some stations that indicate 5.1 are fine but many, like the nbc hd channel, are not. so far it seems that dvd audio is being played properly.


what i'm going to do is to pull everything and take a hard look at how i have things wired in. when setting up the 3808 with audyssey mic i had a rear phase error and will make sure all connections are good and then redo the audyssey speaker setup. if i still get the phase error am is supposed to move on, or should i override the automated setup to make sure the rears sound decent?


then i will check all connections and unfortunately then i will dig back into the denon menus to see if i can find something i've done wrong. all i want is when the 3808 gets a 5.1 in it plays 5.1 to the speakers, and if it's not 5.1 it processes and plays the highest quality simulated 5.1 out..i'm still not certain how to do this but i'll take a hard look at everything to see if i've messed up something in the way the denon processes signals..


frustrating....but very open to suggestions.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> the problem i'm having is that on certain cable channels (including, but not only nbc during the olympics), the 3808 indicates i have a dolby digital signal in (left indicators and words on display) and a 5.1 out (right side indicators), but i do not have 5.1 playing. it's clearly a 2.1 signal being played through the speakers. some stations that indicate 5.1 are fine but many, like the nbc hd channel, are not.



this has nothing to do with the AVR, it is caused by how the channels are broadcasting.


some channels will broadcast a stereo signal but still send 5.1, just sending "blank channels" for the center & surrounds. Thus the AVR is "tricked" into thinking it is a normal 5.1 signal and will not engage PLII Cinema automatically like it would with a 2.0 input.


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/18240730
> 
> 
> Denon's a pretty restrictive on what they'll play back. There are tables in the manuals that lay it all out, but basically if it's anything over 48 kHz you are out of luck. Or more than 2 channels (with some exceptions). Or more than 16-bits.
> 
> 
> I feel these limitations, which still exist in their latest models, are one of the biggest problems with Denon amps. And this is a clearly an area that they could address with just a firmware upgrade (perhaps even charging for the "new features" like they did with the last Upgrade Pack).
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Michael... I think I read somewhere that you can "fool" either the Denon or the PS3 into thinking that the 5.1 music file is a video DVD with a surround sound audio track, by placing the FLAC audio track into an .MKV container, but that sounds too complicated for me.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/18238880
> 
> 
> I am begging !!..please someone help me with this setup? I have tried this for years - no kidding- but I can't get it to work.
> 
> The problem being - the set up.
> 
> What do I change on the TV to get the audio from the cablebox?
> 
> Is there a component cable running from the cable box to the TV? If so - how do I get program to universal remote to switch the audio settings on TV?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to sound desperate but I would be very grateful to anyone who can help !!
> 
> Thanks guys...




There are NUMEROUS options. If you have a capable remote (like URC's line of remotes), you can program his&her settings that modify the inputs, speakers etc. Or you can buy a HDMI switch so that output from the settop box can go to the Denon or to the TV. Naturally, this requires that your TV has two HDMI inputs.


Or you can skip the HDMI headaches that come with cable boxes and use Component/SPIDF-Optical cables. Again, using a component Y splitter cables and optical splitters, you can send the signal to your Denon or to the TV.


*OR* if you have a good universal remote, you can program the "one button turns on everything" and your wife won't care where the sounds coming from.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18242300
> 
> 
> this has nothing to do with the AVR, it is caused by how the channels are broadcasting.
> 
> 
> some channels will broadcast a stereo signal but still send 5.1, just sending "blank channels" for the center & surrounds. Thus the AVR is "tricked" into thinking it is a normal 5.1 signal and will not engage PLII Cinema automatically like it would with a 2.0 input.



is thre anything i can do to 'untrick' the avr? or is there a listing of 'true' 5.1 channels so i stop driving myself crazy trying to figure out what's wrong with my equipment?


if true, pretty surprising that nbc wasn't broadcasting 'real' 5.1 in the olympics. there really aren't all that many channels that are...


anyway, thanks. you may have saved me a couple of hours of setting things up again!


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18247843
> 
> 
> is thre anything i can do to 'untrick' the avr? or is there a listing of 'true' 5.1 channels so i stop driving myself crazy trying to figure out what's wrong with my equipment?
> 
> 
> if true, pretty surprising that nbc wasn't broadcasting 'real' 5.1 in the olympics. there really aren't all that many channels that are...
> 
> 
> anyway, thanks. you may have saved me a couple of hours of setting things up again!



Where I live, NBC, ABC, CBS all tranmits 2 channels.....one of which is HD with 5.1 if this helps.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18247843
> 
> 
> is thre anything i can do to 'untrick' the avr? or is there a listing of 'true' 5.1 channels so i stop driving myself crazy trying to figure out what's wrong with my equipment?
> 
> 
> if true, pretty surprising that nbc wasn't broadcasting 'real' 5.1 in the olympics. there really aren't all that many channels that are...
> 
> 
> anyway, thanks. you may have saved me a couple of hours of setting things up again!



I know batpig generally knows what he is talking about, especially when it comes to Denon AVR's, but I have never seen or heard of "fake" 5.1 audio signals before. I know I have never experienced this on my Denon or any other previous AVR I have owned. I also know I did receive real 5.1 audio from NBC during the Olympics, so I am wondering if there is either something wrong with your cable box or cable service or perhaps a setting in your cable box that needs changing. Has anyone else experienced these "fake" 5.1 signals?


----------



## Blindamood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18248648
> 
> 
> I know batpig generally knows what he is talking about, especially when it comes to Denon AVR's, but I have never seen or heard of "fake" 5.1 audio signals before. I know I have never experienced this on my Denon or any other previous AVR I have owned. I also know I did receive real 5.1 audio from NBC during the Olympics, so I am wondering if there is either something wrong with your cable box or cable service or perhaps a setting in your cable box that needs changing. Has anyone else experienced these "fake" 5.1 signals?



I don't know about 'fake' 5.1, but I do know that these networks send a 5.1 signal most of the time. During football season, it's particularly annoying because they usually mix way too much crowd noise into the surround channels.


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18248648
> 
> 
> I know batpig generally knows what he is talking about, especially when it comes to Denon AVR's, but I have never seen or heard of "fake" 5.1 audio signals before. ... Has anyone else experienced these "fake" 5.1 signals?



Yeah, all the time on DVDs. Except for Criterion's mono discs (which nearly always show as "DD-1.0" on my -currently non-Denon -receiver), many mono soundtracks from other studios appear as "DD-5.1" on my receiver even though only the center channel is receiving any information. Likewise, many DD-2.0 surround tracks are detected as 5.1 by my receiver.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18249116
> 
> 
> Yeah, all the time on DVDs. Except for Criterion's mono discs (which nearly always show as "DD-1.0" on my -currently non-Denon -receiver), many mono soundtracks from other studios appear as "DD-5.1" on my receiver even though only the center channel is receiving any information. Likewise, many DD-2.0 surround tracks are detected as 5.1 by my receiver.



I was responding specifically to the OP's question about network TV stations, not other media. My experience is that the major networks broadcast all of their HD channels with DD 5.1 sound, at least in prime time which is about the only time I watch TV anyway.


----------



## damthrill

i had a avr 4306 that best buy said was not repairable so they would give me something comparable in exchange. I paid $900 for an open box 4306 in 2007 so they best they offered was a 3310ci or a 3808ci. I got the 3310ci for free and coughed up another $150 for a 4 yr extended warranty contract.

Do you think i made a wise choice getting the 3310ci?

its definitely noticably quieter than the 4306 but the video side is breathtaking. I have a toshiba hd-xa2 with a reon chip and it seems like the anchor bay is much crisper, esp when upscaling.

thanks


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18248648
> 
> 
> I know batpig generally knows what he is talking about, especially when it comes to Denon AVR's, but I have never seen or heard of "fake" 5.1 audio signals before. I know I have never experienced this on my Denon or any other previous AVR I have owned. I also know I did receive real 5.1 audio from NBC during the Olympics, so I am wondering if there is either something wrong with your cable box or cable service or perhaps a setting in your cable box that needs changing. Has anyone else experienced these "fake" 5.1 signals?



i figure there is something wrong somewhere in my setup and didn't believe nbc hd was anything but 5.1...i guess i'm back to the drawing board to figure out if it could be a 3808 setup thing or a comcast dvr thing. everything with my old system was always fine until i got the 3808....or maybe i just thought it was...is a dvr box (comcast) even capable of passing through incorrect signals for only certain channels? i have no idea.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18249417
> 
> 
> i figure there is something wrong somewhere in my setup and didn't believe nbc hd was anything but 5.1...i guess i'm back to the drawing board to figure out if it could be a 3808 setup thing or a comcast dvr thing. everything with my old system was always fine until i got the 3808....or maybe i just thought it was...is a dvr box (comcast) even capable of passing through incorrect signals for only certain channels? i have no idea.



I would check both the dvr box settings and the Denon TV settings from scratch, just like you were setting your system up in the beginning and look at your surround settings and whether you have the surround memory (can't remember the correct name) on and what you have set in the dvr as far as digital audio out; is it a passthrough or does it offer a downmix option, etc. I can't remember if you said you were using HDMI or not, but you might even check the cable since your problem seems to be intermittent. Let us know what you have tried and what the results are and hopefully we can get this fixed.


----------



## texasaudioguy

to be sure what signal is going into the Denon, you can always check on the left display of the receiver. It will show the boxes of the speakers for the signals that are present and being fed to the receiver from the different devices. On the right will be the speaker boxes for the speakers that are actually being played such as if the receiver is set to 5 ch st or DD/DTS.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18242254
> 
> 
> the problem i'm having is that on certain cable channels (including, but not only nbc during the olympics), the 3808 indicates i have a dolby digital signal in (*left indicators and words on display*) and a 5.1 out (right side indicators), but i do not have 5.1 playing. *it's clearly a 2.1 signal being played through the speakers*. some stations that indicate 5.1 are fine but many, like the nbc hd channel, are not. so far it seems that dvd audio is being played properly.



The OP clearly indicated that he's got 5.1 boxes on the left display as well as the words "Dolby Digital" on the front panel display indicating the AVR believes a DD 5.1 is being received when in fact he can only "hear" a stereo signal. Although the show might advertise that it is broadcast in DD 5.1 it's up to the NBC affiliate (in this case) as to whether they actually pass the show in DD 5.1 or something less and if less quite possibly over the same 5.1 signal (as batpig alluded to) which results in "blank" channels. This actually was an issue with PS3's (until solved by a firmware update) in that when you played a CD it would play as a MULT CH IN track (with "blank" channels) when in fact it was obviously only a stereo 2.0 track.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18248648
> 
> 
> I know batpig generally knows what he is talking about, especially when it comes to Denon AVR's, but I have never seen or heard of "fake" 5.1 audio signals before. I know I have never experienced this on my Denon or any other previous AVR I have owned. I also know I did receive real 5.1 audio from NBC during the Olympics, so I am wondering if there is either something wrong with your cable box or cable service or perhaps a setting in your cable box that needs changing. Has anyone else experienced these "fake" 5.1 signals?



Most of the network broadcasts during primetime are in true 5.1. However, many ads and the Tonight Show (with Jay Leno) are broadcast in fake 5.1: that is, only the left and right front channels have sound and the rest are silent. Most of the local channels broadcasts, such as news and locally shown movies are also in fake 5.1. I have written several times in the past complaining about this. Little has improved recently; however WABC-DT has recently started putting out true 5.1 on most broadcasts, including the local news.


----------



## batpig

from what I can tell, it just seems to depend on how your local cable affiliate chooses to broadcast things.


if it really bothers you when you get the "fake" 5.1 signal with blank channels, there are a couple of options.


1) the Denon DSP "matrix" mode is similar in principle to Pro Logic but only operates on the front two channels. Unlike PLII or DTS Neo, which can't be engaged when the AVR locks on to a 5.1 signal, the Denon DSP modes can be used at any times. So, give the "Matrix" DSP a shot and see if that creates a PLII-ish surround field.


2) hook up a second audio connection to the Denon and use the "Input Mode" button to switch to the alternate audio stream, which will be 2-ch. For example, most cable boxes when set to output HDMI audio will only pass 2.0 PCM out of the optical port. So if you hook up the HDMI and optical to the Denon and assign both to the same "name", changing Input Mode from "Auto" to "Digital" will force the optical audio and the Denon will see 2.0 PCM and lock on to PLII Cinema mode. (If the cable box doesn't function like this you could do the same thing with analog RCA cables).


----------



## cohenfive

i'm going to reset up my entire system this weekend, starting by checking all the connections and probably swapping out some hdmi cables (i'm using hdmi from dvr to 3808). i am also going to redo the audyssey setup again as i had a rear speaker phase error originally and i don't know what that did. then i will go back into the 3808 menus and see what i have set up and will try to figure out what i want to have set up...although as i've said the 3808 is the first electronic device that has totally baffled me in terms of how to set it up. i'm trying to have the 3808 automatically play 5.1 signals whenever it gets them in and if it's not, to process and play a synthesized 5.1 when it gets 2 channel input. i'll try to go back to all the docs i have on setup to see how to accomplish this, at least in theory!


thanks again...


----------



## DocT

I have had my denon 3808ci for about 1-1.5 years now based on the recs here. I love it. My speakers and sub have always been subpar(no pun intended). I am looking to upgrade. I mainly use this for home theater and less so for music but do use it for such on occasion. I use the full 7.1 setup. My two fronts are B&W LM1s, and all others are some cheap polk stuff(like $150 for the whole 5.1 setup from 8 years ago).


I am trying to decided what speakers work well with this receiver. The room is rectangular and large. The fronts will be at one end of the room and the rear channels all the way on the opposite end. Hardwood floors with 2 small area rugs. Sheetrocked except for a couple of windows. My center channel HAS to be horizontal(I have heard vertical is better) and small enough to fit in a cabinet(it can be about the same size as the 3808 as a maximum depth and width but not quite as high.) I don't know whether to sell all that I have and buy better ones or to try to complete the system with the LM1s. I have heard that it is best to use the same speaker for FL, FR, and center.(This won't work if I keep the LM1s because the LM1 wouldn't fit in my center channel space.) I have heard it is best to use speakers from the same manufacturer in the same line. I am lost. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Not looking to have a huge debate and have people argue










Thanks!!!

DocT


----------



## regelman

I am connecting my receiver to my TV via component cables - can't use HDMI due to in-wall pre-wiring.


Will Denon AVR-3808CI support routing of devices (such as the cable box and DVD) connected to the receiver via HDMI to TV connected to receiver via component cable?


I know that ONKYO 607 doesn't support it - it requires in and out connectyions to be the same type.


Thank you!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regelman* /forum/post/18264134
> 
> 
> I am connecting my receiver to my TV via component cables - can't use HDMI due to in-wall pre-wiring.
> 
> 
> Will Denon AVR-3808CI support routing of devices (such as the cable box and DVD) connected to the receiver via HDMI to TV connected to receiver via component cable?
> 
> 
> I know that ONKYO 607 doesn't support it - it requires in and out connectyions to be the same type.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hi regelman and welcome to the forum. No, I don't know any receiver which will "down convert" an HDMI video input to Component video output.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regelman* /forum/post/18264134
> 
> 
> Will Denon AVR-3808CI support routing of devices (such as the cable box and DVD) connected to the receiver via HDMI to TV connected to receiver via component cable?



This is an HDCP limitation which won't allow HDMI ---> component conversion in the AVR. However, you can use something like the HDFury to make the conversion between the AVR and your component HDTV.


----------



## iramack

Sorry to tell you the Denon won't do it either.


If at all possible, run some HDMI cable in the wall.


Steve


----------



## Bookworm370

I wouldn't go to HDFURY if I were here. Here is what my WOT reported when I clicked on the link:

PHP Code:


Code:


[CODE]Reported Attack Page! This web page at dme.ghost2.net has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences. Attack pages try to install programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage your system. Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners. 

[/CODE]



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18264556
> 
> 
> This is an HDCP limitation which won't allow HDMI ---> component conversion in the AVR. However, you can use something like the HDFury to make the conversion between the AVR and your component HDTV.


----------



## Bookworm370

But you can go here.

http://www.curtpalme.com/HDFury3.shtm


----------



## regelman

A couple of networking questions on 3808ci:

1. It has networking but it is not wireless. I understand it also has a USB port. Can I conenct a USB wireless extender to the receiver and have all the wifi functionality? In otehr words, is the USB port capable of handling full networking wirelessly?

2. Once I use networking, can the receiver convert most media? In otehr words, can i listen to Internet radio sites, view youtube, etc. What is the user interface on it?

Many thanks!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regelman* /forum/post/18265967
> 
> 
> A couple of networking questions on 3808ci:
> 
> 1. It has networking but it is not wireless. I understand it also has a USB port. Can I conenct a USB wireless extender to the receiver and have all the wifi functionality? In otehr words, is the USB port capable of handling full networking wirelessly?
> 
> 2. Once I use networking, can the receiver convert most media? In otehr words, can i listen to Internet radio sites, view youtube, etc. What is the user interface on it?
> 
> Many thanks!



#1 No the USB port can not be used for wireless networking.


#2 See Page 52 user manual for playable formats: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-E_404A.pdf Yes you can listen to Internet radio sites directly via NET/USB built in. No you can not view youtube using built in NET/USB functionality of the 3808 (audio only). You can however add a media streaming device to one of the 3808 inputs. e.g. Popcorn hour, PS3, etc.


----------



## Slare

It sounds odd but sometimes the obvious escapes us. I recently picked up my 3808 and was pondering if the network feature was worthwhile... but it has no wireless so I started looking at powerline network devices, wireless bridge adapters and the like.


Then I realized, it just made more sense to simply move my modem / router to my living room and toss it behind the console. I already have a cable line there, obviously, and now I can pipe the strongest cable split to that one location... PS3 is now hooked up to a hardline of the router which is 7x faster downloading... and a $5 USB wireless adapter (or a $20 PCI card) works just fine for my desktop PC which is where the modem/router used to be.


As I said it sounds silly. Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## regelman

This is probbaly not a right thread to post but I can't seem to find an answer to what i think is a rather simple question:

I am running a cable through walls and don't want to redo it soon.

I have HDMI 1.3 TV and receiver. Should I (and can I) connect them with HDMI 1.4 cable?

Thank you!


----------



## Badas

I don't know if it has been discussed on this forum. I haven't seen it.

However has anyone had the "Dark City" on blu bitstreamming issue.


If a player Bitstreams this title into the 3808 it produces a horrible, distorted,

loud soundtrack.


If you tell a player to decode the DTS HD MA track and send it as a LPCM

there is no problem. So it tells me that the Amp has an issue decoding this

soundtrack. I tried on the Oppo 83 and PS3 slim.


Has anyone got this title to try on the latest firmware? My Amp is running the original firmware and was purchased Feb 08.


Ta


Dono


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18267675
> 
> 
> I don't know if it has been discussed on this forum. I haven't seen it.
> 
> However has anyone had the "Dark City" on blu bitstreamming issue.
> 
> 
> If a player Bitstreams this title into the 3808 it produces a horrible, distorted,
> 
> loud soundtrack.
> 
> 
> If you tell a player to decode the DTS HD MA track and send it as a LPCM
> 
> there is no problem. So it tells me that the Amp has an issue decoding this
> 
> soundtrack. I tried on the Oppo 83 and PS3 slim.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got this title to try on the latest firmware? My Amp is running the original firmware and was purchased Feb 08.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Update your 3808 firmware: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regelman* /forum/post/18266571
> 
> 
> This is probbaly not a right thread to post but I can't seem to find an answer to what i think is a rather simple question:
> 
> I am running a cable through walls and don't want to redo it soon.
> 
> I have HDMI 1.3 TV and receiver. Should I (and can I) connect them with HDMI 1.4 cable?
> 
> Thank you!



Of course, you can use an HDMI 1.4 cable as well as a 1.3 one. Cables certified for 1.4 can maybe really transport more data and are better shielded as 1.3-certified ones. But my bet is that a bunch of 1.3 HDMI cables are as capable, too. In that case, you would not have a real advantage by spending more money.

I'd rather take care of the length of the cable and of the danger of injury to the cable. So I'd try to have at least the chance to replace the cable in case of a failure.

On the other hand, in case you'll upgrade your hardware later to 1.4 standard you might as well be prepared by having installed a certified cable. So it obviously depends


----------



## cohenfive

so i pulled everything yesterday and redid my setup. all the speaker connections looked good, and i had a couple of hdmi connections (dvr and hddvd) that were a bit tight so i replaced the cables with longer ones. then i went in and redid the audyssey speaker setup again...and got the same right surround phase error message i got the other three times i did the setup. the error only shows up on the position 1 setup, so it has to be an error on the audyssey's part (i think). so what i did this time was to use the same main listening position as positions 4-6 in the setup to 'trick' audyssey into giving more weight to that position in its calculations.


i then took a look at how i have the 3808 setup for surround, and i think it is trying to do what i want it to do--play 5.1 when it gets it, and play pl2 cinema otherwise to mimic a 5.1 signal. i don't know what else to do, but we listened to the oscars last night and it was clearly playing 5.1 as it should, and i think there is more weight in the rears now..that could either be in the way audyssey set things up this time or just in the way abc mixed their audio signal for the oscars. i'm going to try a bunch of other channels to see what i get, but there may just not be all that many real 5.1 audio signals coming out of our dvr.


----------



## fafner

The Oscars last night were very rear heavy.


fafner


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18271150
> 
> 
> The Oscars last night were *very rear heavy*.
> 
> 
> fafner



I didn't watch it, you mean J-Lo & Beonce (sp) were on, lol.....


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18266090
> 
> 
> It sounds odd but sometimes the obvious escapes us. I recently picked up my 3808 and was pondering if the network feature was worthwhile... but it has no wireless so I started looking at powerline network devices, wireless bridge adapters and the like.
> 
> 
> Then I realized, it just made more sense to simply move my modem / router to my living room and toss it behind the console. I already have a cable line there, obviously, and now I can pipe the strongest cable split to that one location... PS3 is now hooked up to a hardline of the router which is 7x faster downloading... and a $5 USB wireless adapter (or a $20 PCI card) works just fine for my desktop PC which is where the modem/router used to be.
> 
> 
> As I said it sounds silly. Just thought I would mention it.



I have been suggesting this in the Xbox threads for a while now. I think most people do not know you can make changes on your router wirelessly.


----------



## Redbeemer

For those of you who may be considering the Denon 4310 versus the 3808, I just picked up the 4310 to replace my 3808 and, in my opinion, the differences are not worth the money. The 4310 is a nice unit, but you can really feel the weight difference when you pick it up compared to the 3808 which is much heavier. I bought the 4310 primarily for the better video scaling and haven't been able to tell much difference so far. The HD radio is OK, but rather spotty reception at my location. The one feature I really do like is the Audyssey Dynamic EQ, but that feature is available with the upgrade on the 3808 (mine didn't have it), so I could have saved about $1,500 by sticking with the 3808. It also seems with limited listening that the 4310 amps are not as strong as the 3808. I am not knocking the 4310 as it does everything the 3808 does and a bit more, so if I were starting from scratch, I might spend the extra money to get the newer unit, but for those who own the 3808 already, my advice is to buy the upgrade package and stick with your 3808 and save some money.

If anyone wants to buy my 3808 (in great condition!), PM me for price, etc.

Thanks.


----------



## cohenfive




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/18271164
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it, you mean J-Lo & Beonce (sp) were on, lol.....



and sandra bullock.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *regelman* /forum/post/18265967
> 
> 
> A couple of networking questions on 3808ci:
> 
> 1. It has networking but it is not wireless. I understand it also has a USB port. Can I conenct a USB wireless extender to the receiver and have all the wifi functionality? In otehr words, is the USB port capable of handling full networking wirelessly?
> 
> 2. Once I use networking, can the receiver convert most media? In otehr words, can i listen to Internet radio sites, view youtube, etc. What is the user interface on it?
> 
> Many thanks!



You could try one of these...



http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=663


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/18271164
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it, you mean J-Lo & Beonce (sp) were on, lol.....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18272542
> 
> 
> and sandra bullock.



I didn't realize Sandra was packing heat in this area.


----------



## Slare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cohenfive* /forum/post/18271031
> 
> 
> redid the audyssey speaker setup again...and got the same right surround phase error message i got the other three times i did the setup. the error only shows up on the position 1 setup



Audyssey won't display the phase error with each position check... just the first one then you either fix it or tell it to move on.


And I got to tell you, unless you have a really goofy setup that might cause the phase error, I would use a THX disc to check phase by ear and then dig into the speaker itself if it points to a problem.


Audyssey has found two, yes two, speakers of mine (one a Boston, one JBL) with reversed internal wiring. Both new, never serviced. I denied it as long as possible but the THX test demonstrated it and upon tearing down the speakers, both had wiring swapped. It's made a believer out of me.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18267675
> 
> 
> I don't know if it has been discussed on this forum. I haven't seen it.
> 
> However has anyone had the "Dark City" on blu bitstreamming issue.
> 
> 
> If a player Bitstreams this title into the 3808 it produces a horrible, distorted,
> 
> loud soundtrack.
> 
> 
> If you tell a player to decode the DTS HD MA track and send it as a LPCM
> 
> there is no problem. So it tells me that the Amp has an issue decoding this
> 
> soundtrack. I tried on the Oppo 83 and PS3 slim.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got this title to try on the latest firmware? My Amp is running the original firmware and was purchased Feb 08.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Can someone try this who have the latest firmware loaded?

My amp is not internet connected and would be a major to update.

Plus I wouldn't know how.

I don't want to do it if it doesn't fix.


Ta


Dono


----------



## liquidmetal

I am curious which boston speaker?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18274033
> 
> 
> Audyssey won't display the phase error with each position check... just the first one then you either fix it or tell it to move on.
> 
> 
> And I got to tell you, unless you have a really goofy setup that might cause the phase error, I would use a THX disc to check phase by ear and then dig into the speaker itself if it points to a problem.
> 
> 
> Audyssey has found two, yes two, speakers of mine (one a Boston, one JBL) with reversed internal wiring. Both new, never serviced. I denied it as long as possible but the THX test demonstrated it and upon tearing down the speakers, both had wiring swapped. It's made a believer out of me.


----------



## Slare

The Boston was a VR10. The JBL was a PS1400 bottom end. Both had reversals at the binding posts.


I didn't mind the VR10 so much but I must have stared at that PS1400 for about three hours before I finally tore it open. The thing weighs 90lbs and tearing into it wasn't particularly attractive.


So I no longer question Audyssey, at least in terms of the phase check.


I have found that I like the results better "weighing" the mic locations towards the main position, though.


----------



## liquidmetal

Thought that was the one you were referring to. I use the VR10 myself. I even called Boston about it and told them I had seen things on the internet that said it was a manufacturer defect. They denied it and said they had never heard that. I have gone through stages with the VR10 where I wired it opposite. It did match my other BAs better, but the highs were kind of rough. I use it now wired normally, with Audessy reporting the issue and skipping past. What would you recommend? You got pictures of your adventure?


----------



## Slare

That VR10 is long gone, sorry.


If you have a similar speaker then I would hook the VR10 up as a L/R and use the THX phase check to listen yourself. It should be quite clear if it is reversed or not, if you have any doubts. I don't understand why it would make the highs rough.. you may lose a little focus but I'm not sure how it would make it any brighter/harsher.


I'm not sure how big a deal having the center out of phase would be though, really. L/R it messes up your imaging, subs or bass drivers it can kill your bass. Center? I don't really know. I suppose it could have a similar impact to imaging. Worth looking into and fixing, regardless.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18282137
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how big a deal having the center out of phase would be though, really. L/R it messes up your imaging, subs or bass drivers it can kill your bass. Center? I don't really know. I suppose it could have a similar impact to imaging.



Big thing is opposite phase for any frequencies shared withg the other drivers or with any other speaker will cancel out. In the cross over range on the center you get cancellation, and then anything that is playing in both the center and some other speaker at the same time you get cancellation.


Now, it's worth noting that for some cross over designs (in particular 2nd order, which are often used ) you often want to have one driver wired out of phase with respect to the other driver since the cross over itself will reverse the phase of the signals going to one of the drivers. So, unless you know what the cross over design is, opening up the speaker itself and simply looking at the way the drivers are wired with respect to each other may not tell you anything....


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18267675
> 
> 
> I don't know if it has been discussed on this forum. I haven't seen it.
> 
> However has anyone had the "Dark City" on blu bitstreamming issue.
> 
> 
> If a player Bitstreams this title into the 3808 it produces a horrible, distorted,
> 
> loud soundtrack.
> 
> 
> If you tell a player to decode the DTS HD MA track and send it as a LPCM
> 
> there is no problem. So it tells me that the Amp has an issue decoding this
> 
> soundtrack. I tried on the Oppo 83 and PS3 slim.
> 
> 
> Has anyone got this title to try on the latest firmware? My Amp is running the original firmware and was purchased Feb 08.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



I have the newest firmware and Dar kCity on BR and the sounds is great.


The video is very dark...but then I think it is supposed to be that way, given the title of the movie.


----------



## Slare

... in the case of the VR10 it was literally red/black swapped at the binding posts. I'll admit I didn't really examine the drivers or crossover connections in great detail past that. I just swapped them... Audyssey reported everything as fine... and moved on.


You do bring up a good point though in that it is not always that simple. I think there are also some speakers out there (pro drivers, far as I know) that are intentionally reversed. I'm not smart enough at the moment to remember why, but there was some explanation.


Regardless, if you are getting an Audyssey phase error in a pretty clean setup/room and have triple checked your wiring, I would move onto a THX type listening test to confirm, and if that also displays the problem, then I'd tear into the speaker without hesitation.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18284113
> 
> 
> I have the newest firmware and Dar kCity on BR and the sounds is great.
> 
> 
> The video is very dark...but then I think it is supposed to be that way, given the title of the movie.



Thanks for that.


Damm, I guess I have to do an Update. Is it difficult?

Is there somewhere I can get instructions? Nothing is in the manual










Ta


Dono


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18286620
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> Damm, I guess I have to do an Update. Is it difficult?
> 
> Is there somewhere I can get instructions? Nothing is in the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono


 http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...Update+Process


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18286620
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> Damm, I guess I have to do an Update. Is it difficult?
> 
> Is there somewhere I can get instructions? Nothing is in the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



It is Easy Breazy Covergirl type of easy...just follow the instructions captavs provided.


----------



## Gary J

It's so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18291819
> 
> 
> It's so easy a caveman can do it.



Criiikey, I must be worst than a caveman.


I got a cavewomen headache just looking at the instructions.
























I don't think I will bother










or I will take to Denon to do.


Ta


Dono


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18296661
> 
> 
> Criiikey, I must be worst than a caveman.
> 
> 
> I got a cavewomen headache just looking at the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I will take to Denon to do.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



No GEICO in New Zealand?







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEICO_Cavemen


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18296661
> 
> 
> Criiikey, I must be worst than a caveman.
> 
> 
> I got a cavewomen headache just looking at the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I will take to Denon to do.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Why'd cavemen drag their women round by their hair?




Cuz if they'd dragged 'em by their feet they'd have filled up with dust










blairy (promising not to lower the tone or quality any further)


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18296661
> 
> 
> Criiikey, I must be worst than a caveman.
> 
> 
> I got a cavewomen headache just looking at the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I will take to Denon to do.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Seriously tho, I've done a number of firmware upgardes and one feature upgarde. Ethernet cable from router and follow the bouncing ball in the menu.


Never had an issue doing a firmware or feature upgrade.


blairy


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18296661
> 
> 
> Criiikey, I must be worst than a caveman.
> 
> 
> I got a cavewomen headache just looking at the instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will bother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or I will take to Denon to do.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



The simple explaination of how to do it:


1. Plug ethernet cable into Denon (be careful to not accidently plug it into the Denon-Link spot - it has the same connector style).

2. Use the small power button to power cycle the Denon. This clears any strangeness which may mess up the update.

3. Navigate your menus to the Option Setup Menu. The icon is a briefcase.

4. Scroll through the choices until you see Firmware Update. Other choices you will see are Amp Assign, Volume Control, Source Delete, GUI, and more

5. Select Check for Update

6. If it finds an update (this could take a while as it contacts the Denon servers), it will show the new update. Select Update.

7. This part could take a LONG time (more than an hour), depending on what firmware level you are moving from. Some of the updates were huge, most were very small. The most recent ones were only 3 or 9 minute updates...but you might hit the huge one so just be prepared and do not worry.

8. The Denon will turn itself off (and maybe back on) after it is done.


----------



## ppasteur

He is right (good instructions). The hardest part for me was finding the Firmware Update selection. Once in the Option Setup menu you have to scroll down aways. The selection doen't show up until you scroll. After that, it is simply a couple of clicks of the remote following the clear choices that are presented. Don't let it intimidate you, it is really simple!!


Phil



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18298189
> 
> 
> The simple explaination of how to do it:
> 
> 
> 1. Plug ethernet cable into Denon (be careful to not accidently plug it into the Denon-Link spot - it has the same connector style).
> 
> 2. Use the small power button to power cycle the Denon. This clears any strangeness which may mess up the update.
> 
> 3. Navigate your menus to the Option Setup Menu. The icon is a briefcase.
> 
> 4. Scroll through the choices until you see Firmware Update. Other choices you will see are Amp Assign, Volume Control, Source Delete, GUI, and more
> 
> 5. Select Check for Update
> 
> 6. If it finds an update (this could take a while as it contacts the Denon servers), it will show the new update. Select Update.
> 
> 7. This part could take a LONG time (more than an hour), depending on what firmware level you are moving from. Some of the updates were huge, most were very small. The most recent ones were only 3 or 9 minute updates...but you might hit the huge one so just be prepared and do not worry.
> 
> 8. The Denon will turn itself off (and maybe back on) after it is done.


----------



## rec head

Recently I have been having to reset my 3808 almost daily to be able to connect to it via ethernet. Once I reset it with the small power button everything (command 3808, NAS, browser) works fine. I did change my router but I think the problem started weeks later.


I'm sure I'm leaving out key info that would help. Sorry.


Any suggestions?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18298884
> 
> 
> Recently I have been having to reset my 3808 almost daily to be able to connect to it via ethernet. Once I reset it with the small power button everything (command 3808, NAS, browser) works fine. I did change my router but I think the problem started weeks later.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving out key info that would help. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



How is your DHCP set up? I've found that letting the Denon use DHCP and having the router set to give a DHCP reservation (that is a fixed IP address in the DHCP range always assigned to the MAC address of the Denon) gives pretty good stability without having to go through assigning a static IP on the Denon. If you continue to have this problem, I'd then try setting a static IP, Gateway, Network Mask and DNS server addresses on the Denon.


May not help but worth a try.


----------



## rec head

I have DHCP on and a reservation on the router.


I will try static setup when I get the chance. I have just been lazy about it.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18300966
> 
> 
> I have DHCP on and a reservation on the router.
> 
> 
> I will try static setup when I get the chance. I have just been lazy about it.



BTW are you still in warranty? I just had to have the network board on my 3808 replaced due to a lifted foil in the output HDMI connector. It's pretty expensive out of warranty. I'd check with Denon support as well.


----------



## cybrsage

Denon says to turn of UPnP if you have it on in your router. Most come with it on by default.


I have a Zyxel x-550 router and I have no problems with keeping UPnP on...but some people have to turn it off.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18301608
> 
> 
> BTW are you still in warranty? I just had to have the network board on my 3808 replaced due to a lifted foil in the output HDMI connector. It's pretty expensive out of warranty. I'd check with Denon support as well.



I'm way out of warranty.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18301652
> 
> 
> Denon says to turn of UPnP if you have it on in your router. Most come with it on by default.
> 
> 
> I have a Zyxel x-550 router and I have no problems with keeping UPnP on...but some people have to turn it off.



I'll check


thanks


----------



## 007james

Does anyone here know if there are still HDMI handshake issues with Sony ? specifically the newer models like Sony KDL-52EX700. All help is appreciated,

thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18301652
> 
> 
> Denon says to turn of UPnP if you have it on in your router. Most come with it on by default.
> 
> 
> I have a Zyxel x-550 router and I have no problems with keeping UPnP on...but some people have to turn it off.



I turned off UPnP on the router and everything worked today. The problem isn't consistent so it may take a couple more days.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/18308885
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know if there are still HDMI handshake issues with Sony ? specifically the newer models like Sony KDL-52EX700. All help is appreciated,
> 
> thanks



Search this thread and this one: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=887746 


I don't have a Sony TV so I didn't pay much attention to the discussions. You'll find that you aren't the first.


----------



## chubbyhubby

Hello All,

I was just at the DenonUSA site and found it frustrating. All I wanted to do was email tech support a simple question about purchasing the feature upgrade for my 3808. I found the page where I can compose the question, but in order to submit, it takes me to a 'Create new account page'. I can't find any way around it. I have a username/password that I log in with. Even after I log in, I can't get an email to them. The question I have for them is why I am not able to choose the feature update from the Update/Upgrade section. It doesn't give me anything to choose form. BTW, I just found this forum and it looks like a great place to share info.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Did you go to this page to provide Denon with your AVR information first so they can validate and then gather your credit card number to charge you for the upgrade?


----------



## chubbyhubby

Jeez, you folks are sure quick!!! I never saw that page and it looks like what I needed. Any idea if that upgrade will allow me to view videos from my ipod touch through the ASD-11R dock? The reason I ask is cuz it's not listed under the upgrade features. Thanks, CH


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you reviewed that link I provided in your other thread, it indicates it should.


----------



## chubbyhubby

Upgrade finished and was successful. Thanks for the Denon link. Last problem that needed sorting out was still no video from ipod. At least I had a 'videos' category to pick. I chose videos, but nothing. I restarted the 3808, no change. I rebooted the ipod, and BOO-YAH, success!!!!







Many thanks for the help. Hope I will be able to contribute sometime.... CH


----------



## jdsmoothie

chubby -


Now that you've got Dyn EQ and Dyn VOL, make sure that you turn Dyn EQ to ON as well as using Dyn VOL for TV watching. You've now also got the ability to pass through the LAST HDMI source (audio/vidoe) that was selected prior to putting the 3808 into Standby if you set HDMI Control to ON.


----------



## chubbyhubby

Thanks JDS, will do. Now my 3808 is doing almost everything that I need. Lastly, I'm running a whole house audio system on Zone 2 of the 3808. I am able to hear my ipod via zone 2, but not the TV (DirecTv). HDMI is used for the TV hookups. In order to hear the TV audio in zone 2, should I run audio out from the TV, or from the DirecTv box? I have no problem with experimenting with different connections, but access is tight back there. I hope I posed this clearly....


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yup ...sure did. In order to get audio to Zone 2, the input source needs to be either analog or PCM 2.0. If you're already running HDMI from the DirecTV box to the 3808 then you'll get the DD 5.1 on HD channels that way. To get TV audio to Zone 2, run either analog from the DirecTV box or either analog or optical directly from the TV to the 3808. The TV's optical out is generally only PCM 2.0 (unless you've also got an OTA on the roof which would pass DD 5.1 for HD channels). If your box is like mine, I must choose EITHER DD 5.1 or PCM 2.0 for the optical/HDMI outputs, but cannot split the audio to each output (which is why you'd want to connect optical from the TV as it can only do PCM 2.0).


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18309199
> 
> 
> I turned off UPnP on the router and everything worked today. The problem isn't consistent so it may take a couple more days.



Were you able to resolve this issue for good? I am suddenly (last couple days) having a similar issue with my 3808. The network drops completely after an hour or two of operation. No telnet, web access, net audio, ping, etc. Link lights on the denon and on my network switch both still indicate connectivity, however. Power cycling with either button restores connectivity, for a while.


Running the latest firmware on the denon. No UPnP on my router. I've tried several different network switches and cables with no success.


I did just add an Oppo BDP-83 to the stack right about the same time this started happening. Can't imagine why that should matter, although all four HDMI ports are in use now, as well as updated config settings, etc.


----------



## Roger Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18331281
> 
> 
> Were you able to resolve this issue for good? I am suddenly (last couple days) having a similar issue with my 3808. The network drops completely after an hour or two of operation. No telnet, web access, net audio, ping, etc. Link lights on the denon and on my network switch both still indicate connectivity, however. Power cycling with either button restores connectivity, for a while.
> 
> 
> Running the latest firmware on the denon. No UPnP on my router. I've tried several different network switches and cables with no success.
> 
> 
> I did just add an Oppo BDP-83 to the stack right about the same time this started happening. Can't imagine why that should matter, although all four HDMI ports are in use now, as well as updated config settings, etc.



I'm having no problems with this. I also have 4 devices connected to my router (DTV DVR, Toshiba XA2, OPPO BDP-83, and the 3808). Don't know if it makes any difference or not, but due to the way my VPN to work is setup, I have to use fixed IP addresses.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18331281
> 
> 
> I did just add an Oppo BDP-83 to the stack right about the same time this started happening. Can't imagine why that should matter, although all four HDMI ports are in use now, as well as updated config settings, etc.



Perhaps your ethernet cable or connector was damaged or pulled loose in the process?


----------



## chubbyhubby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18324717
> 
> 
> chubby -
> 
> 
> Now that you've got Dyn EQ and Dyn VOL, make sure that you turn Dyn EQ to ON as well as using Dyn VOL for TV watching. You've now also got the ability to pass through the LAST HDMI source (audio/vidoe) that was selected prior to putting the 3808 into Standby if you set HDMI Control to ON.



I'm looking at the Dyn EQ and Volume now (Parameters --> Audio -->Audyssey Setttings) and I'm not able to choose them. They show up in gray text, right under Room EQ, which I am able to select. Is there anything I need to do in order to activate Dyn EQ and volume? I haven't rerun the Audyssey set up yet.


----------



## jdsmoothie

You need to rerun AUTO SETUP and then you'll have access to them.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18331281
> 
> 
> Were you able to resolve this issue for good? I am suddenly (last couple days) having a similar issue with my 3808. The network drops completely after an hour or two of operation. No telnet, web access, net audio, ping, etc. Link lights on the denon and on my network switch both still indicate connectivity, however. Power cycling with either button restores connectivity, for a while.
> 
> 
> Running the latest firmware on the denon. No UPnP on my router. I've tried several different network switches and cables with no success.
> 
> 
> I did just add an Oppo BDP-83 to the stack right about the same time this started happening. Can't imagine why that should matter, although all four HDMI ports are in use now, as well as updated config settings, etc.



I'm still not sure if I've resolved it or not. The problem is that I have reset the 3808 for non-related reasons.


When mine is connected though I have no problems. The only time I can't reconnect is in the morning after the pc and 3808 have been in standby for hours.


It did work OK this morning so I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18332639
> 
> 
> Perhaps your ethernet cable or connector was damaged or pulled loose in the process?



Other than the jack on the denon itself, I've pretty well eliminated other potential ethernet issues by changing cables, switches, etc. I suppose the jack could be damaged, although it still shows the link and activity lights.


It's still acting up, so I guess I'm on to more drastic measures at this point - microprocessor reset, removing other equipment, etc....


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18346539
> 
> 
> Other than the jack on the denon itself, I've pretty well eliminated other potential ethernet issues by changing cables, switches, etc. I suppose the jack could be damaged, although it still shows the link and activity lights.
> 
> 
> It's still acting up, so I guess I'm on to more drastic measures at this point - microprocessor reset, removing other equipment, etc....



Before you do that, you should

1) try hardcoding the IP address

2) rebooting the switch. It may be getting confused about what mac address belongs to which device.

3) If your switch supports it, you can try hard coding the MAC address of your receiver to the proper switch port.

4) and just in case, make sure some other device didn't hijack the IP address of your denon.


----------



## Nickff

Hello,


Is our 3808ci Audyssey Pro capable?


What are your (3808ci owners) thoughts on getting a 5.1 professionally calibrated as opposed to just using the Audyssey auto setup?


Thanks.


----------



## chubbyhubby




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18334989
> 
> 
> You need to rerun AUTO SETUP and then you'll have access to them.



Got it!!! I reran the auto setup like you said, and I now have them both turned on. Now on to the zone 2 problem. Many thanks again, jds


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chubbyhubby* /forum/post/18350999
> 
> 
> Got it!!! I reran the auto setup like you said, and I now have them both turned on. Now on to the zone 2 problem. Many thanks again, jds



Keep in mind that Zone 2 can only accept either analog or optical PCM 2.0 from your sources, so if you're using HDMI from them, you'll also have to add either an optical or analog cable as well for Zone 2.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/18349978
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Is our 3808ci Audyssey Pro capable?
> 
> 
> What are your (3808ci owners) thoughts on getting a 5.1 professionally calibrated as opposed to just using the Audyssey auto setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It is as noted by this 3808 owner who you might want to PM for specific results as well as noting that it sets Audyssey to OFF when completed.


----------



## ppasteur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18348856
> 
> 
> Before you do that, you should
> 
> 1) try hardcoding the IP address
> 
> 2) rebooting the switch. It may be getting confused about what mac address belongs to which device.
> 
> 3) If your switch supports it, you can try hard coding the MAC address of your receiver to the proper switch port.
> 
> 4) and just in case, make sure some other device didn't hijack the IP address of your denon.



I know this sounds overly simplistic...have you tried a different cat 5e/6 cable with new connectors. I play with lots of this stuff at work. I have had cables that gave good link and activity lights but cause me great grief. A computerized cat 6 tester that tests for signal and noise versus frequency as well as resistence will show them as bad. Sometimes it is the cable istself, more often the connector. Easier in most ases to just try a new one.


Phil


----------



## fairmang

Hi Everyone


I have a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver that I bought over a year ago brand new but never used it until this week.

Today I was watching a DVD movie hooked up via HDMI then all of a sudden the sound cut out but I could still see the video on the projector.

I decided to shut down the receiver and restart it but now I don't hear any sound and also I cannot get the on screen gui to come up . The receiver itself I can see it's responding to my inputs on the remote though. I tried component cables also but it does not work. All I see on the projector screen is the various inputs flashing as it its not seeing any signal sent to it from the receiver.

I have tried a hard reset but that never helped. I am really disappointed because I have hardy used it for a week and it seems something is wrong already and its out of warranty I am sure. It took me long to use because I got busy and never finished my home theater room on time and so now it's finished I started using it now it seems to be dead









By the way I never did any form of firmware update on it either










Any suggestions?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fairmang* /forum/post/18352182
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-3808CI receiver that I bought over a year ago brand new but never used it until this week.
> 
> Today I was watching a DVD movie hooked up via HDMI then all of a sudden the sound cut out but I could still see the video on the projector.
> 
> I decided to shut down the receiver and restart it but now I don't hear any sound and also I cannot get the on screen gui to come up . The receiver itself I can see it's responding to my inputs on the remote though. I tried component cables also but it does not work. All I see on the projector screen is the various inputs flashing as it its not seeing any signal sent to it from the receiver.
> 
> I have tried a hard reset but that never helped. I am really disappointed because I have hardy used it for a week and it seems something is wrong already and its out of warranty I am sure. It took me long to use because I got busy and never finished my home theater room on time and so now it's finished I started using it now it seems to be dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I never did any form of firmware update on it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



What are the firmware module versions of your AVR right now?


----------



## fairmang

Hi again

When I start cycle through the "status" button this is what I saw in that order. That dsp error came up first









http://picasaweb.google.com/fairmang/Sonos# 


I did not post the serial number and network info. btw the serial# last 5 digits are XXXXX05595


Thanks again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18352214
> 
> 
> What are the firmware module versions of your AVR right now?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fairmang* /forum/post/18352770
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> When I start cycle through the "status" button this is what I saw in that order. That dsp error came up first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/fairmang/Sonos#
> 
> 
> I did not post the serial number and network info. btw the serial# last 5 digits are XXXXX05595
> 
> 
> Thanks again.










I have heard that before reported with some firmware modules showing 00.00 or garbage and also the error. You could try unplugging the unit for a while then doing a hard reset (microprocessor reset) and see if that clears the bogus 00.00 and error. If it does clear the problem then I would do a firmware update right then and hope it completes without problem. Otherwise your AVR will have to go in for repair. Good luck, report back how it goes.


----------



## cyberbages




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18351404
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that Zone 2 can only accept either analog or optical PCM 2.0 from your sources, so if you're using HDMI from them, you'll also have to add either an optical or analog cable as well for Zone 2.



I will be setting up my Zone 2 shortly and am curious as to how music coming through the NET/USB responds to this situation as there is no alternative analog connection to attach?


I have a couple of questions I could use help on, I am switching out speakers and will be using Definitive Gem XL for fronts R/L, I have read that these should be set to Large, my rears will be Boston Acoustic in ceiling HSI 407's rated 10-100 watts, should these be set to Large or Small? Also, since the Gem XL's are listed at 50Hz - 30kHz and the BA's at 54Hz-20kHz, should I set my Mirage Omni S10 subwoofer crossover at 60 or 80? I ask because I have seen others recommend the 80 when pairing with the Gems. Thanks for any info.


Kevin


----------



## rec head

Z2 will play NET/USB just fine as long as you are sending 2ch material.


As for your speakers, if you currently use Auddessy and like it then you should run it and see how that sounds. There is lots of good info in the Auddessy thread.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberbages* /forum/post/18354116
> 
> 
> I have a couple of questions I could use help on, I am switching out speakers and will be using Definitive Gem XL for fronts R/L, I have read that these should be set to Large, my rears will be Boston Acoustic in ceiling HSI 407's rated 10-100 watts, should these be set to Large or Small? Also, since the Gem XL's are listed at 50Hz - 30kHz and the BA's at 54Hz-20kHz, should I set my Mirage Omni S10 subwoofer crossover at 60 or 80? I ask because I have seen others recommend the 80 when pairing with the Gems. Thanks for any info.
> 
> 
> Kevin



You'll actually want to set ALL your speakers to SMALL especially as they don't go down that low. Set the "speaker" crossovers to 80hz and you should be good to go. The sub LPF should be either OFF or set to the max 120hz.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18298189
> 
> 
> The simple explaination of how to do it:
> 
> 
> 1. Plug ethernet cable into Denon (be careful to not accidently plug it into the Denon-Link spot - it has the same connector style).
> 
> 2. Use the small power button to power cycle the Denon. This clears any strangeness which may mess up the update.
> 
> 3. Navigate your menus to the Option Setup Menu. The icon is a briefcase.
> 
> 4. Scroll through the choices until you see Firmware Update. Other choices you will see are Amp Assign, Volume Control, Source Delete, GUI, and more
> 
> 5. Select Check for Update
> 
> 6. If it finds an update (this could take a while as it contacts the Denon servers), it will show the new update. Select Update.
> 
> 7. This part could take a LONG time (more than an hour), depending on what firmware level you are moving from. Some of the updates were huge, most were very small. The most recent ones were only 3 or 9 minute updates...but you might hit the huge one so just be prepared and do not worry.
> 
> 8. The Denon will turn itself off (and maybe back on) after it is done.



Hi,


Thanks for the advice.


Do I need to have a monitor/display connected to the amp?

I don't have internet anywhere near my amp.

I'm thinking of taking it to work and doing it there.

Can I navigate and do the update using the front display?


Ta


Dono


----------



## SSpivey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18357512
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Do I need to have a monitor/display connected to the amp?
> 
> I don't have internet anywhere near my amp.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking it to work and doing it there.
> 
> Can I navigate and do the update using the front display?



You can do it without a display--all the buttons are under the flip-down panel.


I haven't been able to connect, but that's probably a problem with my home cable router. I have no problem getting to 'connection failed' without the display connected.


I'm going to try the 'connect at work' option when I can bring myself to disconnect all the wires and lug it over and back.

Si.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SSpivey* /forum/post/18357765
> 
> 
> You can do it without a display--all the buttons are under the flip-down panel.
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to connect, but that's probably a problem with my home cable router. I have no problem getting to 'connection failed' without the display connected.
> 
> 
> I'm going to try the 'connect at work' option when I can bring myself to disconnect all the wires and lug it over and back.
> 
> Si.



I hear ya. On the wires at the back.







HDMI has made things a little easier for that.


However I think it might be worth it. I think there won't be too many updates for this model and I wonder if Denon will keep the firmware support open for much longer?


Ta Dono


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18357512
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> Do I need to have a monitor/display connected to the amp?
> 
> I don't have internet anywhere near my amp.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking it to work and doing it there.
> 
> Can I navigate and do the update using the front display?
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



If you simply had read the link I already posted for you: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...date%2FUpgrade 


then you would have the answers to your question and the best procedures to follow per Denon instruction: http://www.ca.denon.com/Firmware_Upd...structions.pdf


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/18349978
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> Is our 3808ci Audyssey Pro capable?
> 
> 
> What are your (3808ci owners) thoughts on getting a 5.1 professionally calibrated as opposed to just using the Audyssey auto setup?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The 3808 is very Audyssey Pro capable - in fact I think that the Denon line is one of Audyssey's "flagship" AVRs based on things I've read on the Audyssey thread and their web site.


I've thought about having it done - I've had many problems getting Auto-Setup to work very well with my Mythos STS and Mythos Nine center - I seem to get bad results with the included microphone and that center speaker. Things actually sound better with MultEQ turned off than when it's turned on...


However, there is only one person in my town that is listed on the Audyssey site and he quoted me $500 (plus an initial $80 consultation just to see if I have things set up properly with the auto-setup as far as speaker placement, crossovers, etc.). Pretty big chunk of change but might be worth it...


----------



## googlegod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpedInFargo* /forum/post/18362701
> 
> 
> The 3808 is very Audyssey Pro capable - in fact I think that the Denon line is one of Audyssey's "flagship" AVRs based on things I've read on the Audyssey thread and their web site.
> 
> 
> I've thought about having it done - I've had many problems getting Auto-Setup to work very well with my Mythos STS and Mythos Nine center - I seem to get bad results with the included microphone and that center speaker. Things actually sound better with MultEQ turned off than when it's turned on...
> 
> 
> However, there is only one person in my town that is listed on the Audyssey site and he quoted me $500 (plus an initial $80 consultation just to see if I have things set up properly with the auto-setup as far as speaker placement, crossovers, etc.). Pretty big chunk of change but might be worth it...



I'm in the same boat with my denon, funny thing is I tried a pioneer auto setup mic to replace the stock denon mic. Wow Audyssey never sound so smooth and balanced. Before I get shot to hell, try it, it can't hurt.


----------



## Redbeemer

I recently bought a new Denon 4310ci, so I need to sell my 3808ci. It is in excellent condition, so anyone who is interested, please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## googlegod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18362929
> 
> 
> I recently bought a new Denon 4310ci, so I need to sell my 3808ci. It is in excellent condition, so anyone who is interested, please PM me.
> 
> Thank you.



$99.95 and you can have the obama tax credit


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googlegod* /forum/post/18363673
> 
> 
> $99.95 and you can have the obama tax credit



I think you mean the Obama tax increase!!!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18364491
> 
> 
> I think you mean the Obama tax increase!!!



Tax increase?







Say it ain't so. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18360918
> 
> 
> If you simply had read the link I already posted for you: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...date%2FUpgrade
> 
> 
> then you would have the answers to your question and the best procedures to follow per Denon instruction: http://www.ca.denon.com/Firmware_Upd...structions.pdf



Thanks for the links CaptAVS. I had printed and read the first link and got scarred and confussed.










The second one is a lot easier to follow.










Thanks again.


Ta


Dono


----------



## nlsteele

Greetings, all. My apologies for being "that guy" for the moment, but I've been gathering information at a maddening pace to determine what AVR is the best next purchase for me. I was well into the 94th page of the 2808ci thread when I decided I simply couldn't live without the ethernet port, and abandoned it for the 3310/990. After reading anything I can lay my hands on regarding the 3310/990, I've come to the conclusion that it may not be the best choice as Denon seems to have downgraded their production standards and facilities in the transition to China. It might have difficulty with my low impedance speakers, as well as not having the best DACs and power supply Denon could have incorporated at that price point.


While the 3808ci seems to be my solution to both sound quality (as this is planned to be a pre-pro a few years down the road as I can afford better amps), as well as the issues of going obsolete too quickly (without the ethernet), *I'm wondering what I'm giving up other than PLIIz* (which I could give a flying you-know-what about) and potential future Denon support with upgrades (seems like they're mainly covering the 10's with the DSX and the like updates).


My question to you, the fine gentlemen of the 3808CI thread, is in these 500+ pages, *have there been any fatal flaws revealed of the 3808CI* that you could direct me to *or any incompatibilities with *important* future technologies* (HDMI 1.4 and 3D is a sham in my opinion, so don't worry there).


Sound is my first and foremost priority and I don't need much upscaling, so the Anchor Bay chip isn't that great a consideration. I'm more swayed by good DACs and a good power supply with the 3808 seems to have in plenty. I'm just hesitant as I'm not able to delve as deep into this thread as I'd like to before purchase without some assistance on your parts.


----------



## PerfKnee

I'm very happy with my 3808ci; for me knowing I have the best DACs available at that price point is important.


But even the 3808ci had serious reliability problems. Mine was in the shop four times over about 4 months for different serious problems everytime, but to be honest I suspect it might be related to my having originally run it in a relatively enclosed rackspace where the heat built up. I think that just fried a lot of components and it wasn't until they replaced all the electronics that the problems stopped. So lesson learned: I have mine sitting out in the open now with plenty of ventilation, and I'm finally a happy camper.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18367504
> 
> 
> My question to you, the fine gentlemen of the 3808CI thread, is in these 500+ pages, *have there been any fatal flaws revealed of the 3808CI* that you could direct me to *or any incompatibilities with *important* future technologies* (HDMI 1.4 and 3D is a sham in my opinion, so don't worry there).



The only thing that comes to mind at the moment is there was/is some trouble reported with HDCP handshaking with some Sony flat panels. So you might want to check into that if it applies to your situation.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/18367551
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with my 3808ci; for me knowing I have the best DACs available at that price point is important.
> 
> 
> But even the 3808ci had serious reliability problems. Mine was in the shop four times over about 4 months for different serious problems everytime, but to be honest I suspect it might be related to my having originally run it in a relatively enclosed rackspace where the heat built up. I think that just fried a lot of components and it wasn't until they replaced all the electronics that the problems stopped. So lesson learned: I have mine sitting out in the open now with plenty of ventilation, and I'm finally a happy camper.



I really appreciate the candor, PerfKnee. I can't escape the audio qualities of this unit, but it's always good to at least go in with your eyes open to potential hazards. I think some of the components in modern AVRs are just prone to this kind of cooking; case in point, I'm replacing an Onkyo whose HDMI switch has finally finished cooking over the fire of its component video board.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18367951
> 
> 
> The only thing that comes to mind at the moment is there was/is some trouble reported with HDCP handshaking with some Sony flat panels. So you might want to check into that if it applies to your situation.



HDTVChallenged, good to see you out and about (and keeping out of trouble)! I won't have the Sony issues as I'm a Sharp panel man (read: I like to find the elbow in the priceXquality curve and sit there)







, but IIRC these have been tracked back to issues with the Sonys themselves due to Bravia-link.


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18367989
> 
> 
> . I think some of the components in modern AVRs are just prone to this kind of cooking; case in point, I'm replacing an Onkyo whose HDMI switch has finally finished cooking over the fire of its component video board.



Yep, the network card was implicated in many of the repairs I got. And a firmware update failure that bricked the board with the firmware. Both of these are features that didn't used to exist on receivers and it's clear they haven't had time to fully mature and stabilize.


Another issue that frustrated me a bit about the 3808ci was that when watching an hdmi video source you can't listen to network audio. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to look at images from my computer while listening to network audio.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/18368033
> 
> 
> Another issue that frustrated me a bit about the 3808ci was that when watching an hdmi video source you can't listen to network audio. I'm sure I'm not the only one who would like to look at images from my computer while listening to network audio.



You can actually do it as long as you don't mind using another component for your network audio.


----------



## Redbeemer

I have owned the 3808 almost since it was introduced and I must say it is a fine AVR. Initially, it did have some bugs in the software, but over time those have been pretty much worked out. The only other negative is that it is a relatively complex piece of gear and the learning curve is pretty steep in setting it up and getting everything to work properly; of course, the manual is nearly useless in this regard. I would say it has excellent (for a receiver) amps, more powerful than most of Denon's new crop of AVR's. My 3808 did have a power supply that developed a fairly loud hum right before the warranty expired, so it was replaced and no problems since. Having just purchased the Denon 4310, I must say the 3808 amps are better and the upscaling of the ABT in my application not that big of a deal. If I could get my money back for the 4310 and just keep the 3808, I would do so as the 4310 has some bugs that have yet to be worked out in the software which affects the HD radio and the USB functionality with external/thumb drives. So yes, I think the 3808 is an excellent receiver with lots of neat features and great amps and was built in JAPAN, not China! I would also agree with the previous poster that having good ventilation for this (and probably most current AVR's) receiver is important. I have a small fan on my current unit.

BTW I have my 3808 for sale if you are interested; it has the latest firmware on it! PM me if you are interested.


----------



## googlegod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18369008
> 
> 
> I have owned the 3808 almost since it was introduced and I must say it is a fine AVR. Initially, it did have some bugs in the software, but over time those have been pretty much worked out. The only other negative is that it is a relatively complex piece of gear and the learning curve is pretty steep in setting it up and getting everything to work properly; of course, the manual is nearly useless in this regard. I would say it has excellent (for a receiver) amps, more powerful than most of Denon's new crop of AVR's. My 3808 did have a power supply that developed a fairly loud hum right before the warranty expired, so it was replaced and no problems since. Having just purchased the Denon 4310, I must say the 3808 amps are better and the upscaling of the ABT in my application not that big of a deal. If I could get my money back for the 4310 and just keep the 3808, I would do so as the 4310 has some bugs that have yet to be worked out in the software which affects the HD radio and the USB functionality with external/thumb drives. So yes, I think the 3808 is an excellent receiver with lots of neat features and great amps and was built in JAPAN, not China! I would also agree with the previous poster that having good ventilation for this (and probably most current AVR's) receiver is important. I have a small fan on my current unit.
> 
> BTW I have my 3808 for sale if you are interested; it has the latest firmware on it! PM me if you are interested.



Thanks for the reveiw, why not sell the 4310 and keep the loved 3808?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googlegod* /forum/post/18369646
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reveiw, why not sell the 4310 and keep the loved 3808?



I have actually considered just that. However, the new unit does have a full two year warranty and will have, once they get the bugs out, HD radio, which I enjoy plus better video, especially deinterlacing for TV HD. I suspect the support with FW updates will likely continue longer into the future for the 4310 than the 3808. Finally, I suspect I would take a bigger financial hit on selling a used 4310 than the 3808. As for the weaker amps on the 4310, I may add a three or five channel power amp, so that won't be an issue. However, in my limited experience with the 4310 so far, I have not had an issue with the amps running out of gas, but I haven't done that much listening yet, especially higher resolution sources such as SACD, DVD-A, and lossless audio. I have only had the unit a couple of weeks.


----------



## googlegod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18369843
> 
> 
> especially deinterlacing for TV HD



Much better ? 1080i to 1080p


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18367989
> 
> 
> HDTVChallenged, good to see you out and about (and keeping out of trouble)!



LOL ... well that remains to be seen. OTOH, It's a pretty safe bet I won't posting in that other thread anytime soon ... or ever.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18369008
> 
> 
> I have owned the 3808 almost since it was introduced and I must say it is a fine AVR. Initially, it did have some bugs in the software, but over time those have been pretty much worked out. The only other negative is that it is a relatively complex piece of gear and the learning curve is pretty steep in setting it up and getting everything to work properly; of course, the manual is nearly useless in this regard. I would say it has excellent (for a receiver) amps, more powerful than most of Denon's new crop of AVR's. My 3808 did have a power supply that developed a fairly loud hum right before the warranty expired, so it was replaced and no problems since. Having just purchased the Denon 4310, I must say the 3808 amps are better and the upscaling of the ABT in my application not that big of a deal. If I could get my money back for the 4310 and just keep the 3808, I would do so as the 4310 has some bugs that have yet to be worked out in the software which affects the HD radio and the USB functionality with external/thumb drives. So yes, I think the 3808 is an excellent receiver with lots of neat features and great amps and was built in JAPAN, not China! I would also agree with the previous poster that having good ventilation for this (and probably most current AVR's) receiver is important. I have a small fan on my current unit.
> 
> BTW I have my 3808 for sale if you are interested; it has the latest firmware on it! PM me if you are interested.



Thanks a million for all the input here, RedBeemer. This is great feedback to have on these questions and to assure me that I made the right choice. Speaking of which, I'm sorry to say but I've got a hair trigger and had already pulled it on another 3808ci before I read your post above stating that you were selling yours. You shouldn't have too much trouble moving it, I would think.







If you wanted to get a handle on used prices, Dakmart is still selling one refurb unit and a couple have gone on ebay recently from private sellers.


It is a shame to miss out on the ABT and the HD radio with the newer models, but I really am more concerned with sound for this unit. It'll be a couple of weeks till it gets here, but I've got 576 pages to read until then.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18370459
> 
> 
> It is a shame to miss out on the ABT and the HD radio with the newer models, but I really am more concerned with sound for this unit. It'll be a couple of weeks till it gets here, but I've got 576 pages to read until then.



If you've got all HD sources (or primarily watch HD channels) there is no great advantage to the ABT chip in the 2010 models. Additionally, if you really want to add HD Radio, you can pick up a decent HD radio component for under $100 although reception isn't as good the further away you get from the towers.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18370415
> 
> 
> LOL ... well that remains to be seen. OTOH, It's a pretty safe bet I won't posting in that other thread anytime soon ... or ever.



Well, we all love our JBL's ravenously, and some of us love our opinions even more.










At least you can take assurance out of the fact that I had the good sense to outlay for a Denon AVR when I needed one.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googlegod* /forum/post/18369871
> 
> 
> Much better ? 1080i to 1080p



If you go back and read the reviews of the 3808, they are generally quite complimentary. However, the one area criticized in the 3808 was the Farouja deinterlacing capabilities. The ABT does a better job; they both convert 1080i to 1080p, but one (the ABT chip) does this without introducing significant artifacts, unlike the Farouja chip.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18370493
> 
> 
> If you've got all HD sources (or primarily watch HD channels) there is no great advantage to the ABT chip in the 2010 models. Additionally, if you really want to add HD Radio, you can pick up a decent HD radio component for under $100 although reception isn't as good as you get farther from the towers.



Yeah, it was the remaining SD cable channels I was looking forward to having upscaled as our display is rather large and makes SD look akin to canine byproducts. Maybe I should just shell out for the higher grade HD packages...


EXCELLENT heads up on the HD tuners, JDSmoothie. That completely assuages the remaining dissatisfaction with my pick. I feel like I've found the best of 4 or 5 worlds.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18370498
> 
> 
> Well, we all love our JBL's ravenously, and some of us love our opinions even more.



Just don't care for the T-word ... or the uber-protective atmosphere. Although, I do notice that it seems to be safe to discuss just about anything other than JBL's over there.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18370530
> 
> 
> Although, I do notice that it seems to be safe to discuss just about anything other than JBL's over there.



True dat.


----------



## googlegod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18370517
> 
> 
> If you go back and read the reviews of the 3808, they are generally quite complimentary. However, the one area criticized in the 3808 was the Farouja deinterlacing capabilities. The ABT does a better job; they both convert 1080i to 1080p, but one (the ABT chip) does this without introducing significant artifacts, unlike the Farouja chip.



I only upscale comcast HD (1080i) to 1080p, do you see that its better or is it just hype.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googlegod* /forum/post/18370774
> 
> 
> I only upscale comcast HD (1080i) to 1080p



1080i to 1080p is de-interlacing, not scaling.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googlegod* /forum/post/18370774
> 
> 
> I only upscale comcast HD (1080i) to 1080p, do you see that its better or is it just hype.



I have Time Warner Cable, so its difficult to compare to Comcast (I have not heard good things about Comcast on this forum). Also, there is a great deal of variability among the channels, even the HD channels, in PQ. However, it does appear to improve those channels I have been able to compare (going by memory which isn't that reliable) and that I watch fairly regularly. It isn't a night and day difference, but luckily most of my HD channels were pretty good quality to begin with, so perhaps not as much room to improve. It sort of comes down to the law of diminishing returns on a lot of this stuff. When I go into the store where I bought my new plasma TV and look at all the different TV's of different types and by different manufacturers, it strikes me that there really isn't a bad picture in the whole bunch. Although these TV's are not ISF calibrated, this particular store does make an effort to make picture adjustments after they set them up and not leave them in "torch mode" as many stores do. My point is that the improvements we get by buying a new receiver or new TV or new Blu-ray player, unless we have really old equipment, are likely to be modest at best. Of course if you are still watching VHS tapes on your old 19 inch CRT, then you might notice a substantial improvement in audio/video quality when you go to a 65" plasma with a 7.1 surround sound system playing a Blu-ray disc. For most of us, that is probably not where we are at.


----------



## Phoenix230

It's probaly very simple anybody knows how to enter fm or am radio station into memory without using the autoprogram mode.


Regards


Michel


----------



## googlegod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18370843
> 
> 
> 1080i to 1080p is de-interlacing, not scaling.



Good point





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18371396
> 
> 
> I have Time Warner Cable, so its difficult to compare to Comcast (I have not heard good things about Comcast on this forum). Also, there is a great deal of variability among the channels, even the HD channels, in PQ. However, it does appear to improve those channels I have been able to compare (going by memory which isn't that reliable) and that I watch fairly regularly. It isn't a night and day difference, but luckily most of my HD channels were pretty good quality to begin with, so perhaps not as much room to improve. It sort of comes down to the law of diminishing returns on a lot of this stuff. When I go into the store where I bought my new plasma TV and look at all the different TV's of different types and by different manufacturers, it strikes me that there really isn't a bad picture in the whole bunch. Although these TV's are not ISF calibrated, this particular store does make an effort to make picture adjustments after they set them up and not leave them in "torch mode" as many stores do. My point is that the improvements we get by buying a new receiver or new TV or new Blu-ray player, unless we have really old equipment, are likely to be modest at best. Of course if you are still watching VHS tapes on your old 19 inch CRT, then you might notice a substantial improvement in audio/video quality when you go to a 65" plasma with a 7.1 surround sound system playing a Blu-ray disc. For most of us, that is probably not where we are at.



Very true and my findings are the same.


----------



## catman2

my audyssey option just disappeared..I can't access it from the menus again, although I can see the settings for distance etc have been retained.It's just not there in the GUI menu..did i miss something?!


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/18374992
> 
> 
> my audyssey option just disappeared..I can't access it from the menus again, although I can see the settings for distance etc have been retained.It's just not there in the GUI menu..did i miss something?!



Does it indicate the Audyssey is enabled on the front display? You might try "rebooting" the processor by turning the unit off and then back on using the small power button. If that doesn't work, you might have to do a full microprocessor reset, but you will lose all of your settings with that.


----------



## Rich Malloy

Can anyone recommend an acceptable, inexpensive aftermarket power cord for the 3808? Preferably one that's quickly/easily available at a computer store, Best Buy, Radio Shack, etc.?


I just received a refurb from Dakmart, and it didn't have the power cord. Darkmart will be sourcing one from Denon, but I don't want to wait until next week to get started! It's just KILLING me that I can't get going with the firmware updates, the feature pack download... and of course the listening!


Please help!


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/16585496
> 
> 
> The Denon uses a C18 chassis socket (ungrounded) which has exactly the same external dimensions as a C14 chassis socket (grounded) used in PC power supplies, etc.
> 
> 
> You can simply use any PC power cord without any modification. It's not necessary to cut the ground pin off since ground is not connected at the AVR end.



It seems this has been an issue before. Davelr was correcting Batpig, who suggested that the grounding pin would have to be removed to use a PC powercord for the Denon - I certainly hope so! Does this strike everyone as correct?


If so, does this look like an acceptable stop-gap powercord? http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3875424


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18382980
> 
> 
> It seems this has been an issue before. Davelr was correcting Batpig, who suggested that the grounding pin would have to be removed to use a PC powercord for the Denon - I certainly hope so! Does this strike everyone as correct?
> 
> 
> If so, does this look like an acceptable stop-gap powercord? http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=3875424



Thanks for digging and reposting. I'm receiving a refurb from Dakmart in about 3 days, so at least if I have the same issue I'll know how to resolve it. Congrats on what I can't help but consider a wise purchase.


----------



## Rich Malloy

nlsteele, I _think_ that's an acceptable powercord, but still unconfirmed!


And I also think it likely that you're refurb will come with a powercord anyway, but definitely do an immediate inventory when it arrives.


I can hardly complain given the deal I got. I was thrust into the market by a failing AVR, and it just so happened that I found this thread, found dakmart, and found a price of $599.98 for the 3808! Yes, it's since gone back up to $900 or so, but I was able to squeeze my order in ... just in time as it turned out!


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18383277
> 
> 
> nlsteele, I _think_ that's an acceptable powercord, but still unconfirmed!
> 
> 
> And I also think it likely that you're refurb will come with a powercord anyway, but definitely do an immediate inventory when it arrives.
> 
> 
> I can hardly complain given the deal I got. I was thrust into the market by a failing AVR, and it just so happened that I found this thread, found dakmart, and found a price of $599.98 for the 3808! Yes, it's since gone back up to $900 or so, but I was able to squeeze my order in ... just in time as it turned out!



Basically the same thing happened to me (failing HDMI switch on AVR) and looking from the 2808 to the 3310 to the 3808 led me here and then to DakMart. Fortunately I suppose I caught a little of the price curve before it hit the top, but I certainly didn't catch it as low as you. I feel good about >50% off new, though. If it doesn't negatively affect others or put you out too much, keep the thread apprised of your experiences/successes/failures/difficulties updating firmware and installing the upgrade (and even just setting up). I'll be glad to know of anything that's beyond the manual addenda Denon has released and what I've read so far of this thread.


I'll keep my eyes peeled in case JDSmoothie or Batpig swing by to verify or disconfirm this fix; otherwise I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything's in the box!


----------



## PerfKnee

Any PC power cord should work. However do be aware that the cord that comes with the receiver has extremely heavy gauge conductors to ensure it won't overheat if the amps have to suck down lots of power. It's the thickest power cord I've frankly ever used (15A). So don't turn the amps up full blast when temporarily using a lesser cable and you should be fine.


----------



## Rich Malloy

Thanks for the advice, PerfKnee! It's good to know the Denon cord appears to be a quality one - I certainly hope I get it soon!


Also, I picked up the Radio Shack cord I mentioned above, and will report back on that.


----------



## PerfKnee

Actually although the Denon cord is very heavy duty, I have had problems with the connector not being snug and falling out of the receiver due to the weight and stiffness of the cord so it's not perfect. YMMV of course.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/18384446
> 
> 
> Actually although the Denon cord is very heavy duty, I have had problems with the connector not being snug and falling out of the receiver due to the weight and stiffness of the cord so it's not perfect. YMMV of course.



I had this issue on mine and my Epik sub as well. For me it was easily solved by wrapping some masking tape around the outside of the cord, so it fits in the frame bit better. I have also read of some using electrical tape as well. It shouldn't matter as the application of the tape is completely external.


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/18374992
> 
> 
> my audyssey option just disappeared..I can't access it from the menus again, although I can see the settings for distance etc have been retained.It's just not there in the GUI menu..did i miss something?!



I had this same problem last month. I had my unit unplugged for about six days since I was out of town. When I returned, I plugged everything back in and watched movies,tv etc for the night. The next afternoon I decided to check for new firmware for the 3808 after reading the latest posts on the forum. I did not notice if my Audyssey was missing prior to the firmware check or if it was lost due to being unplugged for the six days. Well there was a firmware update available so I downloaded it. When it finished the download is when I noticed I could not make any Audyssey adjustment and it was not even available. The Denon also defaulted my system to 7.1 even though it is 5.1. It is then that I did a Microprocessor reset and of course I had to rerun the auto setup using the microphone. Once I did that I had Audyssey again everything seems to be fine since then. i called Denon and they wanted me to send the unit in for repair. I tried the reset and Auto setup instead. Good luck.


----------



## Snausy

Hi all, I got my media server going and can access it from the Net/USB but man I gotta say it's virtually unusable. I have about 40gigs of music and the big problem is it takes FOREVER to scroll down through the list.


Nomatter how I try it(album, artist, etc) it just brings frustration. There is no way to jump down the list as far as I can see, it's one at a time and then you have to wait for it to respond to the next one down. It's like pulling teeth.


Has anyone figured out a better way? Heck even "Page Down" like I saw in the Rapsody I think would be much better than one entry at a time, but I don't see it.


Thanks for any help. This is still an awesome unit as far as I'm concerned and I won't be replacing it anytime soon unless something amazing comes out that we all need.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18392223
> 
> 
> Hi all, I got my media server going and can access it from the Net/USB but man I gotta say it's virtually unusable. I have about 40gigs of music and the big problem is it takes FOREVER to scroll down through the list.
> 
> 
> Nomatter how I try it(album, artist, etc) it just brings frustration. There is no way to jump down the list as far as I can see, it's one at a time and then you have to wait for it to respond to the next one down. It's like pulling teeth.
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a better way? Heck even "Page Down" like I saw in the Rapsody I think would be much better than one entry at a time, but I don't see it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. This is still an awesome unit as far as I'm concerned and I won't be replacing it anytime soon unless something amazing comes out that we all need.



User manual page 52: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf 


Look under 'Searching up or down pages' This works anywhere in NET/USB


----------



## catman2

Perch 33..


thanks for the help..i think my audyssey settings disappeared when i did a firmware check..i didnt download ,just pressed the button..guess I will download the latest firmware and do it again. I guess as living rooms change and speakers get moved, its good to do it every now and then.


FWIW.. i find Audyssey to be very accurate indeed, as a recording engineer with over 20 years in the studio. I like to tweak it a little afterwards, adding some bass and pushing the 3k on m center speaker, but it really does identify the resonances in my room.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catman2* /forum/post/18392662
> 
> 
> Perch 33..
> 
> 
> thanks for the help..i think my audyssey settings disappeared when i did a firmware check..i didnt download ,just pressed the button..guess I will download the latest firmware and do it again. I guess as living rooms change and speakers get moved, its good to do it every now and then.
> 
> 
> FWIW.. i find Audyssey to be very accurate indeed, as a recording engineer with over 20 years in the studio. I like to tweak it a little afterwards, adding some bass and pushing the 3k on m center speaker, but it really does identify the resonances in my room.



Simply checking for available firmware would not effect your Audyssey settings. However, depending what firmware version you are updating from then Audyssey settings may be effected. You can read through the change logs to see: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs


----------



## jcieutat

OK, help me out here Denon AVR-3808CI owners. I just finished the majority of my home theater and before I start to configure everything, I decided to upgrade my current receiver (Denon AVR-887). I am looking at the AVR-2310CI but came across an open box AVR-3808CI at a local retailer that is the same price. If you were me, what would you do? I know I probably don't need to upgrade my receiver but what the hell.


Also, can anyone advise how to attach an album so I can display my HT so questions could be answered easier.


Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jalf

Hi!

It's been a while since the last time i visit AVSforum







! That's good news...but now i have a problem







:

when i listen to net radio i choose Tv/CBL for my video source but it keeps showing the NET/USB page!

I have a HDMI from my Thomson DCI 8200 cable box to TV/CBL DENON's HDMI input. I choose TV/CBL for video source while listening to Net/USB but ii doesn't work!

What was wrong? Can somebody help me?


Thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18392223
> 
> 
> Hi all, I got my media server going and can access it from the Net/USB but man I gotta say it's virtually unusable. I have about 40gigs of music and the big problem is it takes FOREVER to scroll down through the list.
> 
> 
> Nomatter how I try it(album, artist, etc) it just brings frustration. There is no way to jump down the list as far as I can see, it's one at a time and then you have to wait for it to respond to the next one down. It's like pulling teeth.
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a better way? Heck even "Page Down" like I saw in the Rapsody I think would be much better than one entry at a time, but I don't see it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. This is still an awesome unit as far as I'm concerned and I won't be replacing it anytime soon unless something amazing comes out that we all need.



Browsing with the 3808 blows. The only way I think it is bearable is to make playlists. It's probably they only thing I don't love about the receiver.


----------



## CNGBrick

Is anyone having difficulty with their net/usb channel or file selection?


Whenever I select a song from my music server (Linux Fuppes) or select an internet radio channel, the receiver will randomly pick an alternate selection and start playing.


I can navigate directories correctly as well as internet radio station categories -- it always goes to the directory or category I pick. But when I actually select the song or channel I want to hear, it will randomly pick another from that directory or category. If there is only one channel in the category it will play that one. If there are two channels, I can select the alternate one and it will play the one I actually want. If I keep picking the same song or channel, it will select a different alternate song or channel each time (there is no discernable pattern). This happens both in the GUI and from the network interface. It used to work fine. This is driving me nuts







.


Does anyone else have this issue? Is there a known solution/work around? I'm trying to avoid sending it in to Denon service as I don't have an alernate receiver to swap in while I wait.


----------



## PerfKnee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18392284
> 
> 
> User manual page 52: http://usa.denon.com/AVR-3808CI-OM-EU_200.pdf
> 
> 
> Look under 'Searching up or down pages' This works anywhere in NET/USB



I gave that a try but on my 3808ci. To summarize:


I pressed the Net/DTU icon on remote LCD to get it into that mode, then pressed the Para/Search hard button on the remote. I could then page up or down with the right/left arrows, or press Para/Search again to scroll through the alphabet to get to a particular letter.


It works okay if you have a display turned because that displays a page of songs, but it's pretty unusable if just looking at the receiver display which only displays one title.


I think I'm going to stick with itunes as my interface; it's familiar flexible and fast in comparison with the receiver UI, even if it's not ideal.


----------



## zoro

can u check from receiver if newer firmware is available and upgrade through internet.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/18395361
> 
> 
> I gave that a try but on my 3808ci. To summarize:
> 
> 
> I pressed the Net/DTU icon on remote LCD to get it into that mode, then pressed the Para/Search hard button on the remote. I could then page up or down with the right/left arrows, or press Para/Search again to scroll through the alphabet to get to a particular letter.
> 
> 
> It works okay if you have a display turned because that displays a page of songs, but it's pretty unusable if just looking at the receiver display which only displays one title.
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to stick with itunes as my interface; it's familiar flexible and fast in comparison with the receiver UI, even if it's not ideal.



Right there are obviously alternatives.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/18395778
> 
> 
> can u check from receiver if newer firmware is available and upgrade through internet.



Yes


----------



## Rich Malloy

Again, this is a refurb unit from Dakmart. Findings:


1. the Radio Shack power cord I linked to above (also avail in black) worked just fine, but fits a bit loose. I may try the electrical tape trick.


2. it arrived with the latest firmware installed, but not the feature pack upgrade. I had no problem downloading the latter via a Lynksys router.


3. Hookup was easy with one exception - binding posts are much too close together and don't accept spade terminals. C'mon, REALLY? All the connectors are too close together, non gold plated, and somewhat cheap looking. My ancient Outlaw 1050 receiver is beefier back there. Dammit. I guess I'll have to add new speaker cables to the bill.


4. Ran Audyssey in 8 positions, essentially a very small bubble including and around the main listening position. Speaker distances were nailed perfectly. The crossover for my ctr was set at 80Hz, the surrounds at 110Hz. Hmm. My surrounds are rated much lower than that (Swans 2.1s).


I'm living with the Audyssey settings for now, but I'll likely adjust the crossovers. QUESTION: do I simply "save the Audyssey curve" and then make whatever manual adjustments I desire to it?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18397219
> 
> 
> I'm living with the Audyssey settings for now, but I'll likely adjust the crossovers. QUESTION: do I simply "save the Audyssey curve" and then make whatever manual adjustments I desire to it?



If by "save the Audyssey curve," you mean the last step of the Audyssey setup then yes.


OTOH, if you mean "curve copy" to the manual EQ, then you're getting nowhere fast.


Yes. It is ok to *raise* the crossover points from where the automatic setup up placed them, but you should not lower them.


PS: All of this is probably covered somewhere in a FAQ or three.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18331281
> 
> 
> Were you able to resolve this issue for good? I am suddenly (last couple days) having a similar issue with my 3808. The network drops completely after an hour or two of operation. No telnet, web access, net audio, ping, etc. Link lights on the denon and on my network switch both still indicate connectivity, however. Power cycling with either button restores connectivity, for a while.
> 
> 
> Running the latest firmware on the denon. No UPnP on my router. I've tried several different network switches and cables with no success.
> 
> 
> I did just add an Oppo BDP-83 to the stack right about the same time this started happening. Can't imagine why that should matter, although all four HDMI ports are in use now, as well as updated config settings, etc.



I have been continuing to test this, and it's definitely related to the Oppo. I can leave the TivoHD running all day, and the Denon's network is fine. Same with gaming, bluray, or media playback on the PS3. But if I play a bluray on the Oppo, the Denon's network connection will fail. It doesn't happen immediately, but usually within about 30 to 60 minutes of starting playback. Once it fails, it's gone for good, until the Denon is restarted.


All components are connected to the Denon via HDMI. All components are running the latest firmware. The basic networking infrastructure is sound - all other devices in the rack perform normally, respond to pings, etc. The Denon networking also performs normally until the lockup occurs.


I have tried/tested the following, to no avail:

- change network cables, network switch, static vs. dhcp address on the Denon, etc.

- microprocessor reset on the Denon, followed by manually reconfiguring and running Audyssey setup, etc.

- using different HDMI ports for the Oppo input.

- Changing various settings on the Oppo (LPCM vs bitstream, enabling/disabling deep color).

- Many different blurays, with different audio tracks selected.


When the failure occurs, the Denon's network interface is completely gone. No response to ping, no telnet, and no web config pages. Network audio function is gone as well - when selecting Network as the source, no media/rhapsody options show up, just a "please wait... configuring" message (or something to that effect). Furthermore, attempting to access the menu options to change the network configuration (e.g., static vs. dhcp) at this point result in a lockup of the GUI.


Anyone with a 3808 and BDP-83 combo ever seen this behavior? Anyone adventurous enough to try to reproduce it?? Any theories as to the cause??? I really really love the new Oppo, but the network connectivity to the Denon is a must-have for me, as I make extensive use of it on my Pronto.


Thanks...


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18397746
> 
> 
> If by "save the Audyssey curve," you mean the last step of the Audyssey setup then yes.



I did that!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18397746
> 
> 
> OTOH, if you mean "curve copy" to the manual EQ, then you're getting nowhere fast.



Yes, that's the option I was asking about. This does nothing?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18397746
> 
> 
> Yes. It is ok to *raise* the crossover points from where the automatic setup up placed them, but you should not lower them.



Why not?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Rich -

As HDTV indicated .. stay away from the Manual Copy option as that is not what you're after. Rather, when you save the settings after AUTO SETUP they are saved under the AUTO SETUP Menu -->Parameters settings. Just go in to the Manual Setup menu and you can adjust the crossover settings, although again, as HDTV noted, generally you don't want to lower the crossover settings as that's as far as the Audyssey filters down EQ'd the speaker down to. Keep in mind that regardless of what your speakers low end "specs" too, their crossover points are set according to how they react in your room, with your furniture and specific placement of the speakers themselves.


----------



## Rich Malloy

So, raising the x-over is OK because Audyssey has EQ'd that portion of the frequency spectrum, but lowering the x-over puts me outside of the Audyssey EQ'd frequency spectrum... Gotcha!


Any recommendations/tricks/things-to-look-out-for when calibrating the 3808 for a no-sub system? For example, I keep reading some rather contradictory (or perhaps simply counterintuitive) info on when the "LFE" vs. "LFE + Mains" options should be selected.


----------



## jdsmoothie

LFE and LFE+Main are sub settings ...as you don't have one ... as Joey would say ... "Fooget about it". AUTO SETUP will detect no sub and set your mains to LARGE while also having the LFE and the low range (below their crossover points) from the surrounds sent to the mains as well.


LFE = LFE (0.1) signal + low range of speakers (below crossover points) set to SMALL sent to the sub

LFE + Main = same as above, but also applies to low range (below crossover points) of the mains speakers when set to LARGE (otherwise known as "double bass" setting)


When all speakers are set to SMALL, as is suggested, then the LFE and LFE + Main settings provide the same results.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18398151
> 
> 
> Yes, that's the option I was asking about. This does nothing?



It does something ... just not anything particularly useful. The manual EQ is just a 6 (or 8?) band graphic EQ: stone knives and bear skins compared to how Audyssey works.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18392223
> 
> 
> Hi all, I got my media server going and can access it from the Net/USB but man I gotta say it's virtually unusable. I have about 40gigs of music and the big problem is it takes FOREVER to scroll down through the list.
> 
> 
> Nomatter how I try it(album, artist, etc) it just brings frustration. There is no way to jump down the list as far as I can see, it's one at a time and then you have to wait for it to respond to the next one down. It's like pulling teeth.
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a better way? Heck even "Page Down" like I saw in the Rapsody I think would be much better than one entry at a time, but I don't see it.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help. This is still an awesome unit as far as I'm concerned and I won't be replacing it anytime soon unless something amazing comes out that we all need.



Trying to use the UI on the Denon is like watching paint dry. It's simply dreadful. I've given up on it. Instead, I use the Windows Media Player that comes with Windows 7. That has a " Play To " feature, which means that you can use WMP as a controller for the Denon.


All my music is stored on a Windows Home Server, and my client PCs and Tablet PCs are running Windows 7, with WMP's Music Library set up with the music stored on WHS. Then I can either play my music through any of the PCs, or use the "Play To" feature to play the music through the Denon.


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/18402651
> 
> 
> Trying to use the UI on the Denon is like watching paint dry. It's simply dreadful. I've given up on it. Instead, I use the Windows Media Player that comes with Windows 7. That has a " Play To " feature, which means that you can use WMP as a controller for the Denon.
> 
> 
> All my music is stored on a Windows Home Server, and my client PCs and Tablet PCs are running Windows 7, with WMP's Music Library set up with the music stored on WHS. Then I can either play my music through any of the PCs, or use the "Play To" feature to play the music through the Denon.



Cool beans. I think I'll try this as I have Win 7 and I usually am sitting at my computer when I'm listening to the music playing on the Denon anyway.


Thanks for the info.










EDIT: I can't seem to find the "play to" option. I read it's a right-click option but I don't see it. Could you please guide me a bit?


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18403169
> 
> 
> EDIT: I can't seem to find the "play to" option. I read it's a right-click option but I don't see it. Could you please guide me a bit?



The "Play To" option will only show up in the right-click menu if the Denon is visible as a DMR (Digital Media Renderer device in DLNA-speak) on the network.


So, the first thing to check is that your Windows 7 PC can see the Denon on the home network... If you open the Network window, then you should see something like this, where the "Network Audio" device is the Denon...











In the above image, "Degas" is my Windows Home Server, and you can see that it is exposed on the network as a file sharing device (with the PC box and monitor icon); and as a Media sharing device (via Windows Media Connect, which is built into WHS).


If you right-click the Network Audio device, and choose "Properties", then you should see something like this:











If you can't see the Denon on your home network, then perhaps it's in a different subnet? I think that all the devices need to be in the same subnet for this stuff to fly...


Once it can be seen in the network, then make sure that your Windows Media Player knows about it. Choose "Media Streaming Options" in WMP, and make sure that the Denon shows up as a Network Audio device in the list, and that you allow it access...


----------



## nlsteele

This is a big help for what I'm about to undertake as well, so thank you VERY MUCH, Geoff.


Not an impressionist fan, are you? It's funny but it seems you can tell a lot about a person from the way they name their drives and servers, my servers and computers are alternately named HAL9000, SAL9000, and Veeger...


----------



## Snausy












Yes I've added it to the network and enabled streaming to get the Denon GUI to see the Music folder on my computer. If I can get the Denon to play my MP3s, which I can, then it's got to be set up right. I guess I'm just not sure how to "make sure that my Media Player knows about it".


Everything seems set up right, I just don't know how to "send to". Do you right click on a song from within WMP? I used to work at MS so I'm not a computer moron but I just can't seem to figure this out.


I'm assuming that the Denon has to be on and set to Net/Usb when you do it?


----------



## Snausy

WOOHOO! got it working thanks so much for your help Geoff! This is SO SO SO much better than trying to do it from my Denon.


btw, for everyone else trying this it's actually "Play to" not "send to".


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18395193
> 
> 
> Browsing with the 3808 blows. The only way I think it is bearable is to make playlists. It's probably they only thing I don't love about the receiver.



Ya playlists help, but I got an Apple Airport express and use iTunes and it is much nicer. If you have an iPhone then you can download their Remote app and use that as a remote to play your music.


It is pretty nice and I have not had any issues.


----------



## CNGBrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNGBrick* /forum/post/18395328
> 
> 
> Is anyone having difficulty with their net/usb channel or file selection?
> 
> 
> Whenever I select a song from my music server (Linux Fuppes) or select an internet radio channel, the receiver will randomly pick an alternate selection and start playing.
> 
> 
> I can navigate directories correctly as well as internet radio station categories -- it always goes to the directory or category I pick. But when I actually select the song or channel I want to hear, it will randomly pick another from that directory or category. If there is only one channel in the category it will play that one. If there are two channels, I can select the alternate one and it will play the one I actually want. If I keep picking the same song or channel, it will select a different alternate song or channel each time (there is no discernable pattern). This happens both in the GUI and from the network interface. It used to work fine. This is driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue? Is there a known solution/work around? I'm trying to avoid sending it in to Denon service as I don't have an alernate receiver to swap in while I wait.



Well, I have a partial work-around for now. I first did a full reset and reloaded my configuration but there was no improvement. I then went to net radio and kept picking stations until the one I wanted randomly came up. I selected a preset for that one and continued on until I had most of the stations set up in presets. Sounds like this is working so far.


No solution for music server yet though


----------



## zoro

my last upgrade was $100 one, is there any thing good after wards worth getting?


----------



## dgersic2

I had Logitech support copy over the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume commands for my 3808 with the feature pack upgrade. The three to turn Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume on and off work, but the three that are supposed to set the Dynamic Volume Levels don't. I'm not sure that I got the right commands, though.


What I got were:

DYNAMIC VOL SET: DAY

DYNAMIC VOL SET: EVENING

DYNAMIC VOL SET: MIDNIGHT


Can anybody with a Harmony and the feature pack confirm that these are correct (or wrong?) and that they should be working?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CNGBrick* /forum/post/18395328
> 
> 
> Is anyone having difficulty with their net/usb channel or file selection?
> 
> 
> Whenever I select a song from my music server (Linux Fuppes) or select an internet radio channel, the receiver will randomly pick an alternate selection and start playing.
> 
> 
> I can navigate directories correctly as well as internet radio station categories -- it always goes to the directory or category I pick. But when I actually select the song or channel I want to hear, it will randomly pick another from that directory or category. If there is only one channel in the category it will play that one. If there are two channels, I can select the alternate one and it will play the one I actually want. If I keep picking the same song or channel, it will select a different alternate song or channel each time (there is no discernable pattern). This happens both in the GUI and from the network interface. It used to work fine. This is driving me nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have this issue? Is there a known solution/work around? I'm trying to avoid sending it in to Denon service as I don't have an alernate receiver to swap in while I wait.



Have you got the random function turned on?


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18406731
> 
> 
> WOOHOO! got it working thanks so much for your help Geoff! This is SO SO SO much better than trying to do it from my Denon.
> 
> 
> btw, for everyone else trying this it's actually "Play to" not "send to".



Glad you got it going - sorry that I didn't make it clear that the right-click menu is the one that is in WMP, not Windows Explorer... BTW, as well as right-clicking on the individual tracks, you can also right-click on Albums to play a complete album to your Denon...


----------



## iramack

+100


Airport Express is the BOMB.


Steve


----------



## Snausy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic2* /forum/post/18408262
> 
> 
> I had Logitech support copy over the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume commands for my 3808 with the feature pack upgrade. The three to turn Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume on and off work, but the three that are supposed to set the Dynamic Volume Levels don't. I'm not sure that I got the right commands, though.
> 
> 
> What I got were:
> 
> DYNAMIC VOL SET: DAY
> 
> DYNAMIC VOL SET: EVENING
> 
> DYNAMIC VOL SET: MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Can anybody with a Harmony and the feature pack confirm that these are correct (or wrong?) and that they should be working?



I may be confused as to what exactly you are asking but I have a Harmony One and the upgrades. Those are the three DV settings yes. Do you mean they gave you LCD touch buttons options for them?


I just go to "devices" and pick AVR, then I use the menu to get to the Auddyssey settings if I want to switch anything. If you have dedicated buttons for these options I need to look into getting them myself.


----------



## Slare

I'll have to check when I get home but I believe the 989 remote I have has a button to toggle through the dynamic volume settings.


The Harmony database structure limitation is a bit maddening. If I recall correctly I actually used the 989/2809 as my device, and the only button I had to program manually was power toggle (as the 2809 Harmony list only has power on / power off and I prefer toggle). Stupid Denon does a great thing in using the same IR signals but then efs it up by making 500 different remotes all missing / adding one or two buttons.


If you have two harmonys in the house or an otherwise 2nd learning remote, there is the cludgy workaround of using the 2nd remote to learn a code not in your Harmony device data set and then using that 2nd remote to add the signal manually to your main device data set. Hope that makes sense. I think people sometimes forget that the Harmony can learn commands old school style.


I've never bothered with logitech support. I just assumed this workaround was faster in the long run. How is it getting them to add codes to your account? Faster than a few minutes?


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/18407548
> 
> 
> Ya playlists help, but I got an Apple Airport express and use iTunes and it is much nicer. If you have an iPhone then you can download their Remote app and use that as a remote to play your music.
> 
> 
> It is pretty nice and I have not had any issues.



I also have a large music collection, so what I did was make a set of folders like: AAA, BBB, CCC, DDD, etc. and put all my music in those folders by artist/group first name. I then put the folders with the music on a large USB thumb drive and put it into the rear port of the Denon. You can scroll through and find an album/song very quickly since you never have to go through more than 13 folders in one direction or the other. This way I can find any song/album in my collection in less than 30 seconds. This is much faster than if I went to my cd rack and looked for the actual album and then put it on my cd player. I do the exact same thing on the usb player in my car.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18409791
> 
> 
> I've never bothered with logitech support. I just assumed this workaround was faster in the long run. How is it getting them to add codes to your account? Faster than a few minutes?



They're really amazingly helpful. One day I got the bug to insert the "." into my Sharp's command set, only my old remote had died an untimely death. I emailed them, they emailed back within the hour and the command was in my database. Color me impressed!


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jalf* /forum/post/18393616
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> It's been a while since the last time i visit AVSforum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! That's good news...but now i have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> when i listen to net radio i choose Tv/CBL for my video source but it keeps showing the NET/USB page!
> 
> I have a HDMI from my Thomson DCI 8200 cable box to TV/CBL DENON's HDMI input. I choose TV/CBL for video source while listening to Net/USB but ii doesn't work!
> 
> What was wrong? Can somebody help me?
> 
> 
> Thanks



This has been answered at least a dozen times. You can't display an HDMI source as an alternate video. Leave the HDMI from your cable box and run another component, svideo or composite cable to another input on the Denon. Name that input something reasonable "CAB2"; in NET/USB select video source to CAB2 and you are in business.


----------



## CNGBrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18408796
> 
> 
> Have you got the random function turned on?



Thanks for the suggestion -- I double checked and no, it was not on.


The presets work, but I can't pick a channel or song from my server using the GUI, it just randomly selects another channel/song for me.


Mind you, when I did my reset I reloaded the previous config file. Maybe there is something wrong with that. I may try another reset and go at it from scratch to see if that fixes it.


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18409276
> 
> 
> I may be confused as to what exactly you are asking but I have a Harmony One and the upgrades. Those are the three DV settings yes. Do you mean they gave you LCD touch buttons options for them?



Yes. Exactly. Once the codes are entered in to your "device profile" via Logitech support, you can then add soft buttons or change your hard buttons on the Harmony to use those functions. So I now have three soft buttons to control the Dynamic Volume On/Off and Dynamic EQ On/Off settings directly. I *should* have buttons to set the Dynamic Volume level directly. I do, but they don't work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18409276
> 
> 
> I just go to "devices" and pick AVR, then I use the menu to get to the Auddyssey settings if I want to switch anything. If you have dedicated buttons for these options I need to look into getting them myself.



Right! That works. I can get there via the 3808 GUI menu. I don't want to navigate that to get the Dynamic Volume changed from "Day" to "Evening" when I can have a single soft button on the remote that says "Dynamic Volume: Day" on it.


Google for "batpig denon harmony remote codes" for more info on this.


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18409791
> 
> 
> I'll have to check when I get home but I believe the 989 remote I have has a button to toggle through the dynamic volume settings.



"989"? What's that...?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18409791
> 
> 
> If you have two harmonys in the house or an otherwise 2nd learning remote, there is the cludgy workaround of using the 2nd remote to learn a code not in your Harmony device data set and then using that 2nd remote to add the signal manually to your main device data set.



If I had a remote that could set the Dynamic Volume setting level, I'd have learned it already in to the Harmony. The stock remotes with the 3808 don't include those features.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slare* /forum/post/18409791
> 
> 
> I've never bothered with logitech support. I just assumed this workaround was faster in the long run. How is it getting them to add codes to your account? Faster than a few minutes?



It's not too bad. You go to their web site and log a support request via their web form page. The first guy couldn't do it, so it had to be forwarded to another guy. He did it the next day.


It's not great, but since there's no other way to get previously unknown codes in to the Harmony, it's not bad.


----------



## Slare

I have a AVR-989/2809 as well. Its remote includes the dynamic volume buttons and I think one of my other Denon remotes includes the dynamic volume mode toggle button.


My point about two harmony remotes and/or a 2nd learning remote was that you could program one Harmony to shoot the 989/2809 code set, then use it to provide the learning signal, and add it manually to your 3808 configuration on your main harmony remote. I've done this with several buttons rather than mess with logitech support, but I also have two Harmony remotes available so it is no problem to do it. As I said it is cludgy but it works and I don't have to mess with logi support at all.


The problem is just finding the correct Denon device that has the button you need in the Harmony's filtered code set. I think the 2809 and 4x series code sets were more comprehensive. The new button signals are actually already in the Harmony database, you just pull them from a new Denon device code set that is newer or more comprehensive than the 3808's.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Slare -


These guys are looking for the three discrete Dyn VOL settings rather than just one button that toggles it ON/OFF which is what the stock Denon remotes do (including the 989 and 2809). These discrete settings are available in the Logitech database and can be used with the Harmony remotes.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I have a AVR-989/2809 as well. Its remote includes the dynamic volume buttons and I think one of my other Denon remotes includes the dynamic volume mode toggle button.



no, the factory Denon remotes DO NOT have a commmand for toggling between Day/Eve/Mdnite settings. There is a "Dyn Vol" button which turns Dyn Vol on or off but there is no way to access the three modes from the remote!


As JD says, these are only available with a universal remote (like Harmony). I have set up a "dummy" Harmony account under username "batpigworld" so you can simply get Harmony tech support to copy the commands to your account, see my signature.


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18417185
> 
> 
> I have set up a "dummy" Harmony account under username "batpigworld" so you can simply get Harmony tech support to copy the commands to your account, see my signature.





RIGHT! That's what I'm trying to do here. The three Day/Evening/Midnight ones don't work, though. Did Logitech copy the wrong ones, or can anybody confirm that these *should* work?


----------



## CNGBrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18408796
> 
> 
> Have you got the random function turned on?



I went back into the source selection settings for NET/USB and toggled each setting on and off (changing from and reverting back to my original settings). This appears to have fixed the issue.







Yaay for now!


----------



## Floyd05

Has anyone had a problem with HDMI control. I turned it ON thinking it would be nice to play the ps3 without the avr at times. As soon as I turned it ON the picture went blank. I checked the assigned HDMI input and it had switched to none. The other inputs were also messed up too. Some were now saying that it had optical assigned when it was only HDMI and so on. It was all totally backwards. Don't know why everything just went haywire. If anyone knows why and how to solve the issue in actually being able to use the hdmi control without problems, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Perch33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/18423359
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with HDMI control. I turned it ON thinking it would be nice to play the ps3 without the avr at times. As soon as I turned it ON the picture went blank. I checked the assigned HDMI input and it had switched to none. The other inputs were also messed up too. Some were now saying that it had optical assigned when it was only HDMI and so on. It was all totally backwards. Don't know why everything just went haywire. If anyone knows why and how to solve the issue in actually being able to use the hdmi control without problems, please let me know. Thanks.



What HDMI version is your tv? It needs to be 1.3 for starters.


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/18424273
> 
> 
> What HDMI version is your tv? It needs to be 1.3 for starters.



Yes it's v1.3. Sony xbr6. 3808ci with feature pack upgrade.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/18424273
> 
> 
> What HDMI version is your tv? It needs to be 1.3 for starters.



Why?


----------



## DS-21

I recently picked up a 3808ci for the nearfield system. It has the 2.04 firmware version, but not the Dynamic EQ upgrade.


When I try the procedure in the Denon "Feature Upgrade" PDF to find the Upgrade ID, the receiver shows "Empty." Any ideas on how to get the Upgrade ID. The reason I "downgraded" from an AVR-4306 to the 3808ci is to get Dynamic EQ in the nearfield system. (I have a 4308ci in the main system, and it upgraded without a problem shortly after the upgrade came out.)


I know the network connection works (I'm sharing it off the ethernet port on my iMac, which is wirelessly connected to my Apple Time Capsule router), because it can play internet radio with no lag.


----------



## DS-21

OK, so I managed to find the Upgrade ID on the web interface, though the display didn't show it. Bought and installed the Audyssey upgrades, but I assume I'll have to re-run my calibration to use them as they're greyed out. No big deal.


But now there's a new issue: every time I hit a button on the remote I get the message "REMOTE LOCK: ON." "System Lock" is OFF in the menus.


I'm sure it's because of something I pressed when I was trying to get the S/N and Upgrade ID, because it happened shortly before the upgrade.


So, how do I get my remote functionality back? Couldn't find it in the manual.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18397790
> 
> 
> I have been continuing to test this, and it's definitely related to the Oppo. I can leave the TivoHD running all day, and the Denon's network is fine. Same with gaming, bluray, or media playback on the PS3. But if I play a bluray on the Oppo, the Denon's network connection will fail. It doesn't happen immediately, but usually within about 30 to 60 minutes of starting playback. Once it fails, it's gone for good, until the Denon is restarted.
> 
> 
> All components are connected to the Denon via HDMI. All components are running the latest firmware. The basic networking infrastructure is sound - all other devices in the rack perform normally, respond to pings, etc. The Denon networking also performs normally until the lockup occurs.
> 
> 
> I have tried/tested the following, to no avail:
> 
> - change network cables, network switch, static vs. dhcp address on the Denon, etc.
> 
> - microprocessor reset on the Denon, followed by manually reconfiguring and running Audyssey setup, etc.
> 
> - using different HDMI ports for the Oppo input.
> 
> - Changing various settings on the Oppo (LPCM vs bitstream, enabling/disabling deep color).
> 
> - Many different blurays, with different audio tracks selected.
> 
> 
> When the failure occurs, the Denon's network interface is completely gone. No response to ping, no telnet, and no web config pages. Network audio function is gone as well - when selecting Network as the source, no media/rhapsody options show up, just a "please wait... configuring" message (or something to that effect). Furthermore, attempting to access the menu options to change the network configuration (e.g., static vs. dhcp) at this point result in a lockup of the GUI.
> 
> 
> Anyone with a 3808 and BDP-83 combo ever seen this behavior? Anyone adventurous enough to try to reproduce it?? Any theories as to the cause??? I really really love the new Oppo, but the network connectivity to the Denon is a must-have for me, as I make extensive use of it on my Pronto.
> 
> 
> Thanks...



I have noticed a strong correlation with using the BDP-83 and loosing net functionality on the 3808. I haven't gotten too scientific but the morning after we watch movies on the 83 I cannot get to the web interface on the 3808 or connect with Command3808. The nights we just use the Tivo and the 83 never gets turned on I don't have the problem.


edit:

The net functions were working fine. I turned on the 83 and tried accessing the 3808 after about an hour and it would not connect.


I may have not noticed this behavior before because I only use the BDP-83 at night and then usually go to bed. I almost never try using the 3808 after watching a movie.


----------



## iramack

Originally Posted by Floyd05

Has anyone had a problem with HDMI control. I turned it ON thinking it would be nice to play the ps3 without the avr at times. As soon as I turned it ON the picture went blank. I checked the assigned HDMI input and it had switched to none. The other inputs were also messed up too. Some were now saying that it had optical assigned when it was only HDMI and so on. It was all totally backwards. Don't know why everything just went haywire. If anyone knows why and how to solve the issue in actually being able to use the hdmi control without problems, please let me know. Thanks.



Floyd05,

Same thing happened to me last week when I turned on HDMI control (as a test ), I lost ALL my HDMI assignments and had to re-do them all. Very disconcerting. I assume that this is meant to be set before configuring the inputs.................???


Steve


----------



## corego

I've been trying without success to get my turntable (PHONO) working for audio while using my PC for video (HDMI). The audio isn't a problem and always works, but I can't get the HDMI video to pass-through. Video select is set to the correct input, I've also tried using the CD input but nothing. Is it an analog + digital thing that just isn't supported? Seems like it should be.


UPDATE: So just checked the manual, page 38. There's a note in there that suggested using video select with HDMI is not possible. So I guess that'd be the reason why, pretty lame, am guessing it's due to HDCP. Unless someone has some other suggestion??


----------



## jdsmoothie

Nope. You got it right. Video select cannot be used with HDMI sources.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DS-21* /forum/post/18425669
> 
> 
> OK, so I managed to find the Upgrade ID on the web interface, though the display didn't show it. Bought and installed the Audyssey upgrades, but I assume I'll have to re-run my calibration to use them as they're greyed out. No big deal.
> 
> 
> But now there's a new issue: every time I hit a button on the remote I get the message "REMOTE LOCK: ON." "System Lock" is OFF in the menus.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's because of something I pressed when I was trying to get the S/N and Upgrade ID, because it happened shortly before the upgrade.
> 
> 
> So, how do I get my remote functionality back? Couldn't find it in the manual.



Turn the small power button power off. Front panel hold down 'status' and 'enter' and turn on the small power button. Stop holding down the 'status' and 'enter' button and press the standby power button and your remote should work.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18428213
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Floyd05
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with HDMI control. I turned it ON thinking it would be nice to play the ps3 without the avr at times. As soon as I turned it ON the picture went blank. I checked the assigned HDMI input and it had switched to none. The other inputs were also messed up too. Some were now saying that it had optical assigned when it was only HDMI and so on. It was all totally backwards. Don't know why everything just went haywire. If anyone knows why and how to solve the issue in actually being able to use the hdmi control without problems, please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Floyd05,
> 
> Same thing happened to me last week when I turned on HDMI control (as a test ), I lost ALL my HDMI assignments and had to re-do them all. Very disconcerting. I assume that this is meant to be set before configuring the inputs.................???
> 
> 
> Steve



See page 5,6, 7 user manual addendum: http://usa.denon.com/3843_Addendum_IM_008.pdf 


When “HDMI Control” is set to “ON”, the digital input connector

assigned to ”TV/CBL” changes to “Optical3”


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18429407
> 
> 
> Iramack -
> 
> 
> AFAIK, you should be able to change the HDMI Control setting at will without impacting any other settings. It sounds like your Upgrade package may not have installed correctly.



What would be the easiest way to tell if the upgrade did not install correctly? Both Dynamic EQ/Vol are accessible and displayed on the unit and I was also able to use the rhapsody feature.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/18429465
> 
> 
> What would be the easiest way to tell if the upgrade did not install correctly? Both Dynamic EQ/Vol are accessible and displayed on the unit and I was also able to use the rhapsody feature.



You can verify firmware module versions here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...le+Change+Logs


----------



## iramack

Just checked the link to the Denon addendum. This is the correct behavior for the 3808. As soon as HDMI control is activated, the unit re-assigns the inputs. So, there is no need to worry about "improperly installed" updates. Nice guess JD! NOT!










Sheesh!!!


Steve


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18430512
> 
> 
> Just checked the link to the Denon addendum. This is the correct behavior for the 3808. As soon as HDMI control is activated, the unit re-assigns the inputs. So, there is no need to worry about "improperly installed" updates. Nice guess JD! NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh!!!
> 
> 
> Steve



So I guess with a little time and effort you had your answer at hand all along.


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18426528
> 
> 
> I have noticed a strong correlation with using the BDP-83 and loosing net functionality on the 3808. I haven't gotten too scientific but the morning after we watch movies on the 83 I cannot get to the web interface on the 3808 or connect with Command3808. The nights we just use the Tivo and the 83 never gets turned on I don't have the problem.
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> The net functions were working fine. I turned on the 83 and tried accessing the 3808 after about an hour and it would not connect.
> 
> 
> I may have not noticed this behavior before because I only use the BDP-83 at night and then usually go to bed. I almost never try using the 3808 after watching a movie.



I emailed Oppo support about this, and they quickly and correctly responded, suggesting that removing the Oppo from the network might fix the issue, and it did. So there is something the Oppo is doing that the Denon network services or driver don't like. Not saying it's Oppo's fault, mind you - there is no excuse for the Denon being susceptible to a remote "exploit" like this. Nonetheless, Oppo did say they were investigating the issue, and would look to fix it in a future firmware release.


In the meantime, if you really want the network on the Denon to stay up, there are a couple options:

- Unplug the Oppo from the network. Depending on your usage, this may not be a big loss. I did this for testing purposes, and it fixed the issue.

- Add a managed switch to your equipment rack to allow you to segregate the Oppo from the Denon. This is what I have done for a more permanent workaround, and it also is working fine.


I'm really surprised more people haven't noticed this - it was very quickly evident that something was wrong in my setup as soon as I added the Oppo. But then I use the net connectivity of the Denon a lot, so.... :-0


Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18431028
> 
> 
> I emailed Oppo support about this, and they quickly and correctly responded, suggesting that removing the Oppo from the network might fix the issue, and it did. So there is something the Oppo is doing that the Denon network services or driver don't like. Not saying it's Oppo's fault, mind you - there is no excuse for the Denon being susceptible to a remote "exploit" like this. Nonetheless, Oppo did say they were investigating the issue, and would look to fix it in a future firmware release.
> 
> 
> In the meantime, if you really want the network on the Denon to stay up, there are a couple options:
> 
> - Unplug the Oppo from the network. Depending on your usage, this may not be a big loss. I did this for testing purposes, and it fixed the issue.
> 
> - Add a managed switch to your equipment rack to allow you to segregate the Oppo from the Denon. This is what I have done for a more permanent workaround, and it also is working fine.
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised more people haven't noticed this - it was very quickly evident that something was wrong in my setup as soon as I added the Oppo. But then I use the net connectivity of the Denon a lot, so.... :-0
> 
> 
> Anyway, hope that helps.



Thanks for the advice.

Both are hooked up to a switch in the avr rack. How do I go about segregating them? I don't think it would be a big deal for me to keep the 83 off the network but it would be nice to avoid this solution. I use the net connect a lot too. Right now I am just resetting the 3808 after using the 83 which isn't a big deal as long as I remember.


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18430512
> 
> 
> Just checked the link to the Denon addendum. This is the correct behavior for the 3808. As soon as HDMI control is activated, the unit re-assigns the inputs. So, there is no need to worry about "improperly installed" updates. Nice guess JD! NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh!!!
> 
> 
> Steve



Good to know. Thanks


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18430578
> 
> 
> So I guess with a little time and effort you had your answer at hand all along.



Not MY question though............However, I did know it was NOT a bad upgrade install..........that was preposterous.










Thanks for overseeing the posts and making sure none of your misplaced sarcasm goes to waste.









Steve


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18431469
> 
> 
> ............However, I did know it was NOT a bad upgrade install..........that was preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Not preposterous at all. It is possible to update the firmware and have one or more of the firmware modules not updated leaving the AVR operating faulty. You should always check firmware module versions after updating and verify they are correct.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic2* /forum/post/18419318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIGHT! That's what I'm trying to do here. The three Day/Evening/Midnight ones don't work, though. Did Logitech copy the wrong ones, or can anybody confirm that these *should* work?



Make sure you switch Dynamic Volume is switched on first, they do nothing if it's switched off.


Hakka.


----------



## astacey

I hope that it is OK to post this on the AVR-3808CI thread but it seems that you guys have more experience (at least from the threads) in this solving these networking type of problems.


just recently (2 days old) became the proud owner of my 1st Denon AVR - 990.


Thanks to the contributions from folks on the Denon avsforum and batpigs setup guide and FAQ's and very little help from the "manual" I was able to setup the surround receiver. However, I do have some outstanding problems that I have not been able to resolve either from trial and error or careful searching of the forum that it would be great to get some help with.


I have the Denon amplifier connected to the network connected through a switch and wireless hub (I know it would be better to hardwire to my router by circumstances do not allow).


A little background on the setup


HD Tivo

Sony S550 Blue Ray

Samsung HD TV


All above connected through HDMI.


I have a HP Mediasmart Server where I store my itunes and FLAC libraries.


After some initial tribulation with getting connected to the Network.

Setp with a static IP address (DHCP Off - I was uanble to get this to work on the Denon, even though the Tivo and Sony both work flawlessly through the same switch using DHCP)


I am able to stream music both in AAC, MP3 (iTunes) and FLAC libraries.


My AVR reports the following Firmware


Main : 00.87

Main FBL : 00.12

SUB : 00.26

DSP : 50.13

AUDIO PLD: 00.42


OSD CONFIG: 200905080009

OSD PRG: 200905290030

OSD DAT: 200905290011


* Ethernet FBL: 090311

Ethernet SBL: B200905261645-0A

Ethernet FBL: I200906090757

MAC


HDSDK: _V2.2

HDDSP: C0003.00



Questions - How can I tell whether my receiver has latest firmware for A990 ?--


Going to the Manual Setup / Option Setup / Firmware Update - Check for Update.


OR


Going to the Manual Setup / Option Setup / Add New Feature (expecting to be offered the Upgrade ID - Audyssey DSX).


Dennon displays

*"Please wait .... Connecting to Server"*


Then after 10-20 seconds (network activity happens on switch)

*Connection failed*



I would be suprised that there was no Firmware updates available for the amplifier but do not know how to tell whether my reciever has the latest firwmare.


Then I proceeded to try and setup the Internet Radio


I am a novice user of Internet Radio, but have some experience of accessing the stations from my PC - however, accessing / setting up from the Denon has got me stumped so far :-(


The recently played list displays *"--- empty list -----"*


When I Search by keyword - I have no idea what to type in but when I type in known Internet Radio stations it returns *"--- empty list -----"*


I found hidden in the manual a reference to Radio Denon as a potential way that I could get something setup and working but the web site leaves a lot to be desired.

http://www.radiodenon.com/ 


I know my MAC address as I utlize MAC address filtering on my network.


When I enter my MAC adress in the field "Please enter the ID for your DENON Product" it reports

The ID you entered was not found. Please make sure that you have entered it correctly.

This ID has not contacted our servers. Please check that you have entered it correctly.

You must use Internet Radio on your device before you can create a login account.


Trouble is that I cannot get the Internet Radio to search and play any stations so I am uable to create a logon as described above - so I guess it is catc 22.


I have disabled UPnP (Universal Plug and Play) on my router per official Denon Firmware Update Instructions that I found for AVR-4308CI - Still Not able to obtain updates or access the Internet Radio.


I have connected the AVR by "hard wired" directly to router - Still not able to obtain updates or access the Internet Radio.


So I am stuck - Can somebody provide guidance of what to try next please ?


Thanks


Andy


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hakka* /forum/post/18431779
> 
> 
> Make sure you switch Dynamic Volume is switched on first, they do nothing if it's switched off.
> 
> Hakka.



Yeah, I guessed that. I actually tested it both ways, just in case. Neither way works. So I'm still trading messages with Logitech support trying to get working codes in my Harmony One.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey* /forum/post/18432445
> 
> 
> I hope that it is OK to post this on the AVR-3808CI thread but it seems that you guys have more experience (at least from the threads) in this solving these networking type of problems.
> 
> 
> just recently (2 days old) became the proud owner of my 1st Denon AVR - 990.
> 
> 
> Thanks to the contributions from folks on the Denon avsforum and batpigs setup guide and FAQ's and very little help from the "manual" I was able to setup the surround receiver. However, I do have some outstanding problems that I have not been able to resolve either from trial and error or careful searching of the forum that it would be great to get some help with.
> 
> 
> I have the Denon amplifier connected to the network connected through a switch and wireless hub (I know it would be better to hardwire to my router by circumstances do not allow).
> 
> 
> A little background on the setup
> 
> 
> HD Tivo
> 
> Sony S550 Blue Ray
> 
> Samsung HD TV
> 
> 
> All above connected through HDMI.
> 
> 
> I have a HP Mediasmart Server where I store my itunes and FLAC libraries.
> 
> 
> After some initial tribulation with getting connected to the Network.
> 
> Setp with a static IP address (DHCP Off - I was uanble to get this to work on the Denon, even though the Tivo and Sony both work flawlessly through the same switch using DHCP)
> 
> 
> I am able to stream music both in AAC, MP3 (iTunes) and FLAC libraries.
> 
> 
> My AVR reports the following Firmware
> 
> 
> Main : 00.87
> 
> Main FBL : 00.12
> 
> SUB : 00.26
> 
> DSP : 50.13
> 
> AUDIO PLD: 00.42
> 
> 
> OSD CONFIG: 200905080009
> 
> OSD PRG: 200905290030
> 
> OSD DAT: 200905290011
> 
> 
> * Ethernet FBL: 090311
> 
> Ethernet SBL: B200905261645-0A
> 
> Ethernet FBL: I200906090757
> 
> MAC
> 
> 
> HDSDK: _V2.2
> 
> HDDSP: C0003.00
> 
> 
> 
> Questions - How can I tell whether my receiver has latest firmware for A990 ?--
> 
> 
> Going to the Manual Setup / Option Setup / Firmware Update - Check for Update.
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Going to the Manual Setup / Option Setup / Add New Feature (expecting to be offered the Upgrade ID - Audyssey DSX).
> 
> 
> Dennon displays
> 
> *"Please wait .... Connecting to Server"*
> 
> 
> Then after 10-20 seconds (network activity happens on switch)
> 
> *Connection failed*
> 
> 
> 
> I would be suprised that there was no Firmware updates available for the amplifier but do not know how to tell whether my reciever has the latest firwmare.
> 
> 
> Then I proceeded to try and setup the Internet Radio
> 
> 
> I am a novice user of Internet Radio, but have some experience of accessing the stations from my PC - however, accessing / setting up from the Denon has got me stumped so far :-(
> 
> 
> The recently played list displays *"--- empty list -----"*
> 
> 
> When I Search by keyword - I have no idea what to type in but when I type in known Internet Radio stations it returns *"--- empty list -----"*
> 
> 
> I found hidden in the manual a reference to Radio Denon as a potential way that I could get something setup and working but the web site leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> http://www.radiodenon.com/
> 
> 
> I know my MAC address as I utlize MAC address filtering on my network.
> 
> 
> When I enter my MAC adress in the field "Please enter the ID for your DENON Product" it reports
> 
> The ID you entered was not found. Please make sure that you have entered it correctly.
> 
> This ID has not contacted our servers. Please check that you have entered it correctly.
> 
> You must use Internet Radio on your device before you can create a login account.
> 
> 
> Trouble is that I cannot get the Internet Radio to search and play any stations so I am uable to create a logon as described above - so I guess it is catc 22.
> 
> 
> I have disabled UPnP (Universal Plug and Play) on my router per official Denon Firmware Update Instructions that I found for AVR-4308CI - Still Not able to obtain updates or access the Internet Radio.
> 
> 
> I have connected the AVR by "hard wired" directly to router - Still not able to obtain updates or access the Internet Radio.
> 
> 
> So I am stuck - Can somebody provide guidance of what to try next please ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Andy



You should post your questions on the 3310/990 thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hlight=avr+990


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey* /forum/post/18432445
> 
> 
> Questions - How can I tell whether my receiver has latest firmware for A990 ?--



Dunno. For the 3808, there's a firmware tracking thread here:
http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...le+Change+Logs 


Maybe somebody is doing one for the 990 as well?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey* /forum/post/18432445
> 
> 
> Going to the Manual Setup / Option Setup / Firmware Update - Check for Update.
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Going to the Manual Setup / Option Setup / Add New Feature (expecting to be offered the Upgrade ID - Audyssey DSX).
> 
> 
> Dennon displays
> 
> *"Please wait .... Connecting to Server"*
> 
> 
> Then after 10-20 seconds (network activity happens on switch)
> 
> *Connection failed*



You might wait a day and try again. I've had that happen with my 3808, then the next day it works fine.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey* /forum/post/18432445
> 
> 
> I am a novice user of Internet Radio, but have some experience of accessing the stations from my PC - however, accessing / setting up from the Denon has got me stumped so far :-(



If the UI on the 990 is like the 3808, it's not exactly intuitive, but you get used to it eventually. But it sounds like yours is having other problems.


I wonder, since you have DHCP disabled, if you haven't got a name server. That would explain why your receiver can't contact the Denon servers for updates or for 'net radio. Is there a reason you have to have DHCP disabled?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey* /forum/post/18432445
> 
> 
> I found hidden in the manual a reference to Radio Denon as a potential way that I could get something setup and working but the web site leaves a lot to be desired.



Well, yeah, if it won't let you log in to it, it's going to seem somewhat lacking I guess. The message, that it wants your receiver to have contacted it first to register, seems to indicate that it can't do that.


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey* /forum/post/18432445
> 
> 
> So I am stuck - Can somebody provide guidance of what to try next please ?



Does the 990 have the built in web server? If so, can you get access to it from a PC on your home network?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic2* /forum/post/18433024
> 
> 
> Dunno. For the 3808, there's a firmware tracking thread here:
> http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...le+Change+Logs
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody is doing one for the 990 as well?



The http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com site only for 3808/4308 and 5308


----------



## astacey

Hi dgersic2


Thanks for the prompt response ..


Yes the A990 does and I can access it from the browser.


The reason I do not have DHCP not set is so I can have a fixed IP so that I know URL to browse to. I suspect there is a way to set a fixed IP address with DHCP but could noy get it to work.


Thanks once again


----------



## eht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18431166
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Both are hooked up to a switch in the avr rack. How do I go about segregating them? I don't think it would be a big deal for me to keep the 83 off the network but it would be nice to avoid this solution. I use the net connect a lot too. Right now I am just resetting the 3808 after using the 83 which isn't a big deal as long as I remember.



You need a managed or "smart" switch to do this. Here is the one I'm using:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833122203 


You can use the VLAN capability to group the physical ports so that the Oppo and Denon can't see each other. They still remain on the same subnet on your LAN, etc. so there is no other impact to your network.


If you have a spare router laying around, you can achieve a similar effect. Put the Oppo on the LAN side and connect the WAN interface to your main network. But it's not nearly as slick as the managed switch because then you have to deal with multiple subnets, which is a nuisance. I'm pretty sure that will also break DLNA, so you won't be able to browse media servers from the Oppo, etc.


The managed switch is far easier to set up, and leaves you with all the functionality you should have. Plus, you can look at some cool network stats for all your A/V gear...


----------



## astacey

Hi dgersic2


Thanks for the prompt response ..


Yes the A990 does and I can access it from the browser.


The reason I do not have DHCP not set is so I can have a fixed IP so that I know URL to browse to. I suspect there is a way to set a fixed IP address with DHCP but could noy get it to work.


Thanks once again


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18428213
> 
> 
> Same thing happened to me last week when I turned on HDMI control (as a test ), I lost ALL my HDMI assignments and had to re-do them all. Very disconcerting. *I assume that this is meant to be set before configuring the inputs.................???*
> 
> 
> Steve





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18430512
> 
> 
> Just checked the link to the Denon addendum. This is the correct behavior for the 3808. As soon as HDMI control is activated, the unit re-assigns the inputs.



Although I normally check the manual before replying, in this instance, clearly the use of HDMI Control via the Upgrade package operates differently then when it's already installed when mfr'd as with the 2009 and 2010 models. Guess we both learned why it really helps to read the Owners Manual before posting a question (as very often the answer is spelled out there).


----------



## astacey

Hi Dgersic2

I wonder, since you have DHCP disabled, if you haven't got a name server. That would explain why your receiver can't contact the Denon servers for updates or for 'net radio. Is there a reason you have to have DHCP disabled?


Thank you so much for triggering my thoughts on the name server above. I went back and checked and did not have a Primary named server and Secondary named server assigned as well as Default Gateway.


Once they were set pointing to my router all worked - Thank you so much !!!!


Andy


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18433177
> 
> 
> Although I normally check the manual before replying, in this instance, clearly the use of HDMI Control via the Upgrade package operates differently then when it's already installed when mfr'd as with the 2009 and 2010 models. Guess we both learned why it really helps to read the Owners Manual before posting a question (as very often the answer is spelled out there).



Ugh, at least iramack took the time to read the addendum link I posted. It's amazing how often people are quick to ask one question after the other without reading the manual or information already available to them sometimes getting all bent out of shape they can't figure out the problem


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eht* /forum/post/18433128
> 
> 
> You need a managed or "smart" switch to do this. Here is the one I'm using:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16833122203
> 
> 
> You can use the VLAN capability to group the physical ports so that the Oppo and Denon can't see each other. They still remain on the same subnet on your LAN, etc. so there is no other impact to your network.
> 
> 
> If you have a spare router laying around, you can achieve a similar effect. Put the Oppo on the LAN side and connect the WAN interface to your main network. But it's not nearly as slick as the managed switch because then you have to deal with multiple subnets, which is a nuisance. I'm pretty sure that will also break DLNA, so you won't be able to browse media servers from the Oppo, etc.
> 
> 
> The managed switch is far easier to set up, and leaves you with all the functionality you should have. Plus, you can look at some cool network stats for all your A/V gear...



Thanks,

Mine seems to be dumb. I can't find any settings... which is why I bought it.


----------



## DS-21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18429430
> 
> 
> Turn the small power button power off. Front panel hold down 'status' and 'enter' and turn on the small power button. Stop holding down the 'status' and 'enter' button and press the standby power button and your remote should work.



Thanks! That did the trick.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18433478
> 
> 
> Ugh, at least iramack took the time to read the addendum link I posted. It's amazing how often people are quick to ask one question after the other without reading the manual or information already available to them sometimes getting all bent out of shape they can't figure out the problem



+1

Which is why it's much easier for us to simply post the answer or a direct link to the answer in the manual.


----------



## batpig

what's interesting though is that the HDMI Control does in fact affect the input assignment even on newer models. I figured this out through trial-and-error recently.


On the '10 models, there is a dedicated "TV" input name with an optical cable assigned by default (but no video inputs assigned at all), one would assume this is for people using the internal TV tuner and outputting via OPT OUT from their display (so no video input is needed).


Normally, this input behaves like any other in that you can assign inputs at will. However, if you turn HDMI Control ON, the input is "locked in" to the OPT input and you cannot assign an HDMI input to the "TV" name. This is however noted in the manuals in one of the footnotes under HDMI Control (e.g. pg 54 in the 2310CI manual).


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18436952
> 
> 
> what's interesting though is that the HDMI Control does in fact affect the input assignment even on newer models. I figured this out through trial-and-error recently.
> 
> 
> On the '10 models, there is a dedicated "TV" input name with an optical cable assigned by default (but no video inputs assigned at all), one would assume this is for people using the internal TV tuner and outputting via OPT OUT from their display (so no video input is needed).
> 
> 
> Normally, this input behaves like any other in that you can assign inputs at will. However, if you turn HDMI Control ON, the input is "locked in" to the OPT input and you cannot assign an HDMI input to the "TV" name. This is however noted in the manuals in one of the footnotes under HDMI Control (e.g. pg 54 in the 2310CI manual).



That is interesting. I don't keep up with the newer models like you and jdsmoothie do.







But I knew right away for the 3808/4308 the HDMI control On behavior having folks report in after the firmware upgrade came out thinking it was broken but of course is documented in the addendum for the FPU.


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astacey;18433222I went back and checked and did not have a [U* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Primary named server [/u]and Secondary named server assigned as well as Default Gateway.



Yeah, that'll do it. Usually your DHCP server hands out the default gateway and nameserver information, so by not using it, you have to remember to set all that up by hand (and update it if it changes).


Most DHCP servers support static IP assignments. You might see if you can convince yours to do that.


----------



## dgersic2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgersic2* /forum/post/18408262
> 
> 
> I had Logitech support copy over the Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume commands for my 3808 with the feature pack upgrade. The three to turn Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Volume on and off work, but the three that are supposed to set the Dynamic Volume Levels don't. I'm not sure that I got the right commands, though.
> 
> 
> What I got were:
> 
> DYNAMIC VOL SET: DAY
> 
> DYNAMIC VOL SET: EVENING
> 
> DYNAMIC VOL SET: MIDNIGHT
> 
> 
> Can anybody with a Harmony and the feature pack confirm that these are correct (or wrong?) and that they should be working?



Well, whatever Logitech copied from Batpigworld's account did NOT work, but getting them to put in the IR codes for these three features DID work. If you have a 3808 and a Harmony One, they can insert these three codes in to your profile:


Dynamic Volume - Day

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Evening

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


Dynamic Volume - Midnight

0000 0070 0000 0032 0080 0040 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0010 0010 0030 0010 0ACE


after which you can set up soft buttons to directly control the Dynamic Volume setting (Day / Evening / Midnight).


----------



## JackStraw2

quick question. i just picked up a denon 2500bt to add to my setup. i already have a 2930. on my 3808 remote, is there any way to set it up so i can turn on and operate the 2 players independently of each other?


----------



## jcieutat

I picked up a Denon AVR-3808CI at BB open box for a good price. I hooked it up and it worked fine for a week and now the hdmi switch is acting up. First the video went out and then the audio did as well. I thought initially it was my monoprice cables but even with another cable it did the same thing. I then hooked up my existing Denon AVR-887 and the audio and video worked fine. I really like the look and operating system on the 3808. Would anyone out there contact Denon and get it fixed or bring it back and go with the lesser expensive but brand new 2310CI? Does anyone know if the 2310CI has the same nice GUI as the 3808CI? I guess I know why this one was returned. Too bad BB did not check it out before reselling it to someone else.


Thanks


----------



## JackStraw2

i have had a 3808 for 2 years for my HT and just got a 2310 last week for our keeping room tv setup. the 3808 gui is much better than the 2310.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JackStraw2* /forum/post/18444881
> 
> 
> i have had a 3808 for 2 years for my HT and just got a 2310 last week for our keeping room tv setup. the 3808 gui is much better than the 2310.



I'll bite. What's a keeping room?


----------



## Snausy

It's where you keep the kids with the 2310 and PS3, while you and your wife enjoy the 3808ci in the HT watching movies without the kids.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18445498
> 
> 
> I'll bite. What's a keeping room?



From here: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-keeping-room.htm 


A keeping room is an area just off the kitchen of a home. Keeping rooms date back to Colonial times when families would sleep in that area when the rest of the house was cold. Since the area could be heated by the kitchen stove, it often provided the only heated place in the house. Today, a keeping room is called by many different names, depending on one's geographical location, such as a family room, a great room and a hearth room.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jcieutat* /forum/post/18444852
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the 2310CI has the same nice GUI as the 3808CI?



the 2310/3310 models have a less colorful GUI, you can see what it looks like here in this youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnoANxXLOgQ 


the 4310/4810 models have taken the 3808CI GUI and improved upon it (the 3808 looks really nice but the navigation can be a little counterintuitive sometimes). If you can stand the reviewer's annoying voice (or mute it) you can see the "advanced" GUI in this youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOKLoxg0cr0 




> Quote:
> I picked up a Denon AVR-3808CI at BB open box for a good price. I hooked it up and it worked fine for a week and now the hdmi switch is acting up. First the video went out and then the audio did as well. I thought initially it was my monoprice cables but even with another cable it did the same thing. I then hooked up my existing Denon AVR-887 and the audio and video worked fine. I really like the look and operating system on the 3808. Would anyone out there contact Denon and get it fixed or bring it back and go with the lesser expensive but brand new 2310CI?



the 3808 is definitely a step up in power and features from the 2310 -- the 2310 is basically your old 887 but with some newer features (GUI, video processing, Audyssey, more HDMI inputs). It's really a question of your listening habits and requirements -- are you listening at moderate volumes in your living room or are you looking to power a big bad HT setup to near reference volumes? Personally, I might contact Denon and see about getting the 3808 fixed, just to see....


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Snausy* /forum/post/18446426
> 
> 
> It's where you keep the kids with the 2310 and PS3, while you and your wife enjoy the 3808ci in the HT watching movies without the kids.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/18446987
> 
> 
> From here: http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-keeping-room.htm
> 
> 
> A keeping room is an area just off the kitchen of a home. Keeping rooms date back to Colonial times when families would sleep in that area when the rest of the house was cold. Since the area could be heated by the kitchen stove, it often provided the only heated place in the house. Today, a keeping room is called by many different names, depending on one's geographical location, such as a family room, a great room and a hearth room.



Thanks to both of you for the answers. I'm going to choose the first response as I find it funnier, though I now actually know what a keeping room is thanks to the second.









*@jcieutat*: I'd second Batpig's recommendation of pursuing repair of the 3808. I was recently on the market and between the 3310 and 3808 (exact same refurb'ed price right now) and went 3808. You just can't beat the guts of the 3808 with the 33/2310. They cut back on the amp sections in the '10s and they manufactured the 33/2310 in China as opposed to the 3808 in Japan (with some pretty significant differences in build quality in my opinion).


----------



## iramack

Hello Everyone.


Anyone know if our little "gems" can do 4 ohm mains at a respectable wattage?


I am considering trying out some Magnepan MMG's and all I have read says they need lots of 4 ohm current.


Denon rates the amps in the 3808 to 6 ohms, and actually mentions 4 ohm "dynamic" power in the specs. Even going so far as to say in the speaker hook up section something to the effect that if running a 4 ohm speaker for a long time at loud volume, the unit may go into protect mode..........presumably from overheating. It does not specifically say not to use 4 ohm speakers with the unit.









Any experience or thoughts on this?


Thanks


Steve


----------



## JackStraw2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18445498
> 
> 
> I'll bite. What's a keeping room?



as others have already answered, a fancy name for a den










anybody have any insight on my remote dilemma?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18449762
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if our little "gems" can do 4 ohm mains at a respectable wattage?
> 
> 
> I am considering trying out some Magnepan MMG's and all I have read says they need lots of 4 ohm current.
> 
> Any experience or thoughts on this?



Experience? No ... thoughts? a few. Assuming *current* is the only limiting factor, one *might* be able to achieve 56W to 70W (ish) output @ 4 Ohms "safely," which would have an equivalent voltage as 28W to 35W @ 8 Ohms.


With the MMGs sensitivity of 85dB @2.83V, @1m that doesn't leave much in the tank. The 3808 probably won't burst into flames, but .... It would make me very nervous.










I consider that 4Ohm, 210W "dynamic" power rating as more of a statement that the 3808 should be able to handle any "true" 6/8 Ohm speakers as long as they don't have any impedance dips below 4 Ohms.


PS: I guess the real question you should ask yourself is, "Just how disposable do you consider your consumer electronics to be." Back in the day, I knew a trust-fund idiot that went through top of the line receivers and speakers like candy ... It seemed like he blew-up/replaced something every month.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18451319
> 
> 
> Experience? No ... thoughts? a few. Assuming *current* is the only limiting factor, one *might* be able to achieve 56W to 70W (ish) output @ 4 Ohms "safely," which would have an equivalent voltage as 28W to 35W @ 8 Ohms.
> 
> 
> With the MMGs sensitivity of 85dB @2.83V, @1m that doesn't leave much in the tank. The 3808 probably won't burst into flames, but .... It would make me very nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider that 4Ohm, 210W "dynamic" power rating as more of a statement that the 3808 should be able to handle any "true" 6/8 Ohm speakers as long as they don't have any impedance dips below 4 Ohms.



To add to this, I'm driving a set of speakers that have funky impedance dips to about 2.5 ohms in spots and weird phase to boot. The 3808 does get a little warm after a nice multi-channel music listening session, but nothing outlandish. Also, the Denons (although specifically advised against by Denon themselves) have been benched by Axiom and are recommended to drive their 4 ohm nominal speakers (M80s and M60s) and in fact the Criterion screening room (look in hometheatermag.com I believe) was set up with Axioms and a Denon 3808ci.


Maggies though, as HDTVChallenged points out, are a bit of a special case as they're not just low impedance, but also low sensitivity. Any magneplanar or electrostatic speaker is really going to need oodles of juice to render anything other than acoustic music well. If you get into rock on them, you're gonna need serious wattage to keep up. The smaller ones would obviously be easier than the big guns, but the same rule applies all the way down that these types of drivers (and even ribbon tweeters and the like) are thirsty little devils.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18451359
> 
> 
> Maggies though, as HDTVChallenged points out, are a bit of a special case as they're not just low impedance, but also low sensitivity.



OTOH, the good news is that the impedance curve is pretty flat except for the usual spike at the crossover point. I don't recall seeing an MMG curve specifically, but I'd be surprised if it fell *below* 4 Ohms at any point.


----------



## iramack

Thanks for the replies.


I pulled this from the description on the very first page of this thread:


Features and Specs

New front panel design, controls and lettering

Equal power amplifiers: 7-channel

Power output (watts per channel @ 8 ohms, 20hz to 20kHz): 130

All channels rated @ 0.05 THD

Low impedance drive capability******

High-current/discrete amplifiers******



So what do you think? Worth trying before I call Emotiva and order up a UPA-2???


Steve


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18454849
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> I pulled this from the description on the very first page of this thread:
> 
> 
> Features and Specs
> 
> New front panel design, controls and lettering
> 
> Equal power amplifiers: 7-channel
> 
> Power output (watts per channel @ 8 ohms, 20hz to 20kHz): 130
> 
> All channels rated @ 0.05 THD
> 
> Low impedance drive capability******
> 
> High-current/discrete amplifiers******
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Worth trying before I call Emotiva and order up a UPA-2???
> 
> 
> Steve



Worst that'll happen is the protection circuits kick in and shut the 3808 down.


(caveat: I think)


----------



## jdsmoothie

Correct as that is one of the shutdown causes for Denon AVRs ... driving 4 ohm speakers too hard causing the AVR to go into Protection Mode and the "red" Standby light will begin flashing every 1/2 sec. Should the AVR be capable of going to 0db, then the Volume Limit setting can be set to 0db or -10db to limit the possibility of the AVR shuttting down in the future.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18456139
> 
> 
> Correct as that is one of the shutdown causes for Denon AVRs ... driving 4 ohm speakers too hard causing the AVR to go into Protection Mode and the "red" Standby light will begin flashing every 1/2 sec. Should the AVR be capable of going to 0db, then the Volume Limit setting can be set to 0db or -10db to limit the possibility of the AVR shuttting down in the future.



Nothing better than expert verification. Thanks, JD.


@iramack: Why pussyfoot around? Go XPA-2 or go home.







My eventual plans involve the 3808ci as a pre-pro and an XPA-5 and XPA-2 for stereo and 7-channel duties...


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18456547
> 
> 
> Nothing better than expert verification. Thanks, JD.
> 
> 
> @iramack: Why pussyfoot around? Go XPA-2 or go home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eventual plans involve the 3808ci as a pre-pro and an XPA-5 and XPA-2 for stereo and 7-channel duties...



Good For You!!


S


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18457459
> 
> 
> Good For You!!
> 
> 
> S



Seriously consider locking your 3808's volume control max at -10dB (or lower,) if you go through with your experiment.


----------



## moglia

Help....


I am unable to set my Net/USB Random to on. through the menu it won;t let me select on


I tried:

- clearing config

- upgrading Firmware version 2.04

- using the gui via browser - was able to click "on" but then it refreshes and goes back to off

- pressing random on the secondary remote does not appear to do anything and I see nothing on the front screen.


any guesses?


thanks


----------



## moglia

think i got it. put in usb stick, selected from net menu, was able to set random to on. then removed and random worked for mediaserver and other net options. weird!


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18457459
> 
> 
> Good For You!!
> 
> 
> S



My suggestion wasn't based entirely in smart-assery FWIW, but thanks for taking it so well. I would honestly recommend the XPA-2 as a higher dynamic potential amp (look at the toroidal transformer ratings: 1200VA vs. 300VA for the UPA-2) for Maggies. You're going to get way better range of performance and transients. I realize it's got a substantially higher sticker, but solid state amplification is one of the few remaining areas where you more often than not get what you pay for.


----------



## HDMI_13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18449762
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone.
> 
> 
> Anyone know if our little "gems" can do 4 ohm mains at a respectable wattage?
> 
> 
> I am considering trying out some Magnepan MMG's and all I have read says they need lots of 4 ohm current.
> 
> 
> Denon rates the amps in the 3808 to 6 ohms, and actually mentions 4 ohm "dynamic" power in the specs. Even going so far as to say in the speaker hook up section something to the effect that if running a 4 ohm speaker for a long time at loud volume, the unit may go into protect mode..........presumably from overheating. It does not specifically say not to use 4 ohm speakers with the unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any experience or thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Steve




Steve,


I am using 2 pairs of MMG speakers (Front and Sourround).

4.1 setup. No Center speaker. My room is 14 X 19.

Audyssey Calibration setup set the trims to +6db for front and +4db for my surround.

Front Crossover at 80hz (Auto setup setup set it as 60hz, I increased it to 80hz). Surrounds are at 110hz.


For movies I usually listen at -20 to -15db. Music around -30db.


Sofar I haven't had any issue with 3808.


Hope this helps.


----------



## iramack

Thanks 13.


That was exactly what I wanted to know. It appears you have not blown up your 3808 driving 2 pairs of mmg's.


I get a kick out of the arbitrary db limits people throw around as if they are cast in stone.

We all know that those numbers mean nothing without a reference input level.


In other words limiting my volume to -10 db is just grabbing at "air biscuits" because the level of the source material is soooo variable. Some movies are waay too loud at -10 and some sound just right. I generally never get to anything above -13 or 14 in my 22 x25x8 theater room.


Steve


BTW: How many positions did you use for your Odyssey set up? I would think that outside the "sweet spot" would really be a challenge for the set up.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18461446
> 
> 
> In other words limiting my volume to -10 db is just grabbing at "air biscuits" because the level of the source material is soooo variable. Some movies are waay too loud at -10 and some sound just right.



For the record, my recommendation was based on:

1) Reference level recording

2) The SPL I would expect in *my* 23' x 13' room (LP 8-9' from mains)

3) The MMG's sensitivity

4) A slightly conservative estimate of the (continuous) current output capabilities of the 3808


From those variables, I was able to determine that ~ -7dB would be the maximum safe volume with reference level recordings ... not counting the potential (+9dB boost) effects of Audyssey EQ.


So, yeah I stand by my -10dB (or less) recommendation.


----------



## tomazaz

I find in specification that Denon 3808 support FLAC file format, no matter that flac file I try to play on it I get "Format not supported". Any suggestion?


Edited: I just want to add that I am trying to stream flac files as I do successfully with mp3 from server.


----------



## stevejason777

Anyone use the bi-amp feature on the 3808? Does the surround back output go to the high or low terminal on your speakers?


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevejason777* /forum/post/18462685
> 
> 
> Anyone use the bi-amp feature on the 3808? Does the surround back output go to the high or low terminal on your speakers?



From what I have seen on this thread is that bi-amping your fronts is really not worth the effort. Most people have stated that the results are minimal at best.


----------



## stevejason777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/18462908
> 
> 
> From what I have seen on this thread is that bi-amping your fronts is really not worth the effort. Most people have stated that the results are minimal at best.



Bi-amping with the 3808, or bi-amping in general?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stevejason777* /forum/post/18462685
> 
> 
> Anyone use the bi-amp feature on the 3808? Does the surround back output go to the high or low terminal on your speakers?



Front A goes to high inputs, Surround Back goes to low inputs.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/18462908
> 
> 
> From what I have seen on this thread is that bi-amping your fronts is really not worth the effort. Most people have stated that the results are minimal at best.



I've found it both improves the SQ I experience as well as my enjoyment of this extraordinary hobby, YMMV. I can see how it's tempting to nay say on the basis of hearsay, though, when someone asks a reasonable question.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomazaz* /forum/post/18462377
> 
> 
> I find in specification that Denon 3808 support FLAC file format, no matter that flac file I try to play on it I get "Format not supported". Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> Edited: I just want to add that I am trying to stream flac files as I do successfully with mp3 from server.



It's going to depend on how you're trying to get the flacs to your 3808. Many of the network based connections (e.g., MP11) will not transcode flacs even if they have the plug-ins to play them on the computer the files are based on. On the other hand, using the USB port, I've had some smashing success getting the 3808 to play flacs that are in folders on a thumb drive. Some other folks have had issues with USB based HD's, though, so you may have trouble there as well depending on how the HD handles media streaming.


----------



## FREAKNANDO12

Hello Guys.


I just bought a 3D TV and 3D Bluray player. This bluray player is version 1.4hdmi will I be able to get 3D Video and HD audio going through my Denon 3808 which is 1.3hdmi.? Also, Is there a firmware that will fix this and allowed me to get my hd audio and video? Any help will be appreciated. Really dont want to buy a new receiver and I can run and optical from my 3808 to my tv but wont get the HD sound which I really love


----------



## HDMI_13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18461446
> 
> 
> Thanks 13.
> 
> 
> That was exactly what I wanted to know. It appears you have not blown up your 3808 driving 2 pairs of mmg's.
> 
> 
> I get a kick out of the arbitrary db limits people throw around as if they are cast in stone.
> 
> We all know that those numbers mean nothing without a reference input level.
> 
> 
> In other words limiting my volume to -10 db is just grabbing at "air biscuits" because the level of the source material is soooo variable. Some movies are waay too loud at -10 and some sound just right. I generally never get to anything above -13 or 14 in my 22 x25x8 theater room.
> 
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> BTW: How many positions did you use for your Odyssey set up? I would think that outside the "sweet spot" would really be a challenge for the set up.



I used all available 8 positions. Here are the details on my Audyssey calibration for MMGs.


Subwoofer

L-Speaker____________________R-Speaker



*********6*******7*********8


********3********1**********2

**************4*****5


L-surround____________________R-Surround




Position "1" is about 10-feet from L and R speakers.

distance between position 1 to 2 and 3 is about 18 inches.

6,7 and 8 posiion are about 2 feet in front of position 1, 2,3.

4 and 5 are about 8 inches from position 1.


Position 1, 2,3,4 and 5 are at ear height.

postion 6,7 and 8 are about 6 inches lower than my ear height.



MMG are tilted forward. Initially I had them tilted backwards for few months. They sounded Excellent.


Later I tilted them to forward and re-ran the Audyssey and they started sounding fantastic. Sound Image(Stereo) improved drastically.


I haven't faced any challenges with respect to Audyssey setup.


----------



## iramack

Thanks for the explanation 13.


Am I correct in guessing that you have several people watching at the same time in all those different positions? My understanding is that the MMG's have a very small sweet "area" and that anything outside of it sounds less "special". So Audyssey would be fooled and try to compensate for all the "outside" areas when it calculates your room curves?


Am I overthinking this?



Steve


----------



## HDMI_13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18464408
> 
> 
> Thanks for the explanation 13.
> 
> 
> Am I correct in guessing that you have several people watching at the same time in all those different positions? My understanding is that the MMG's have a very small sweet "area" and that anything outside of it sounds less "special". So Audyssey would be fooled and try to compensate for all the "outside" areas when it calculates your room curves?
> 
> 
> Am I overthinking this?
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Position 1 , 2 and 3 are the three seats where me and others in my family sit for watching movies.


Position 1 is best for Music and movies. 2 and 3 are not bad either. But the image shifts to left or right for seating positions 2 and 3. Again it is not that bad. It is bad with out audyssey.


You need to take all 8 positions provided by the Audyssey. If you are trying to make it good for one location , still you need to take 8 positions. Just move the mic one feet around your sweet spot . That way audyssey will correct more issues and it will make your primary position sound much much better.


If you need more information , you can post photos or pictorial representation of your room in audyssey thread and experts in that thread can provide you more info.


In audio what I learned is - you can't just trust some review or word from any one. You have to experience it by listening to it, unless you know the person and his audio taste suits exactly as yours. Which is not the case in many situations.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomazaz* /forum/post/18462377
> 
> 
> I find in specification that Denon 3808 support FLAC file format, no matter that flac file I try to play on it I get "Format not supported". Any suggestion?
> 
> 
> Edited: I just want to add that I am trying to stream flac files as I do successfully with mp3 from server.



Not sure how you're setup, but I've been feeding flac for about 2 years. Initially I was using TVersity w/o problems, but when I rebuilt my backup/media storage/utility server, had some problems getting the new version to work correctly. Rather than fight it, I tried Twonky and it worked right out of the "box", so to speak, so decided to just buy the license and have it over with.


----------



## rec head

FLAC streams fine from my DLNA NAS with whatever built in server it has.


The 3808 does not support all types of FLAC however. If you are trying high bit rate or multi-channel I don't believe they are supported.


----------



## catman2

i bi -amp and recommend if you have spare terminals. I happened to have two big stereo

subs so I run those in stereo from the biamp terminals. i dont have a mono sub hooked up in addition. At first I ran the subs in stereo in parallel with my main speakers and that was fine, but the bi-amp seemed to firm things up a bit....and if you have all that spare power kicking around in the form of amps, why not use it !!


FWIW: These Denons sound great in my opinion, not so keen on the dynamic EQ upgrade etc, I just want to hear what the director intended..I can totally ruin the sound on my movies with Night mode, so wary of anything that messes with the experience !!


----------



## rec head

Isn't Night Mode for DVOL not DEQ?


----------



## FREAKNANDO12

Does anyone know if I can bypass 3D video and HD sound through my Denon receiver which is version 1.3 and my bluray player is version 1.4? Is there an upgrade to denon? Really love my 3808 would hate having to buy another set. Does any of the 2010 denons bypass 3D video. or any of the new models coming out will handle this? Suggestions and answers would be really appreciated thanks.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18467854
> 
> 
> Isn't Night Mode for DVOL not DEQ?



Night Mode = Dynamic range compression (not Audyssey specific, common to most AVRs, multiple levels of cutoff range)


DVOL = Dynamic Volume = Audyssey specific dynamic range compression with algorithms to isolate commercial type variation in content


DEQ = Dynamic EQ = Audyssey specific enhancement (read algorithm based gain) of surround and sub volume in low level listening


----------



## jdsmoothie

freak -


AFAIK, HDMI 1.4 is required to pass 3D movie video while HDMI 1.3 can be used to pass broadcast 3D video (cable/sat) because it won't be full 1080p 3D video. The new Denon 2011 models will all have HDMI 1.4 jacks to accomodate full BDP 3D video. One option is to get a 3D BDP that has dual HDMI outputs ... HDMI 1.4 for 3D video to the 3D TV and the second HDMI for audio to the HDMI 1.3 AVR.


----------



## tomazaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18466927
> 
> 
> FLAC streams fine from my DLNA NAS with whatever built in server it has.
> 
> 
> The 3808 does not support all types of FLAC however. If you are trying high bit rate or multi-channel I don't believe they are supported.



I am trying to stream Depeche Mode flac file which is 900mb is size, I will try to stream smaller file. Thank you for help.


----------



## FREAKNANDO12

JDSSMOOTHIE,


Thanks for the info. So If I get this Panasonic Bluray which has dual hdmi out and run one to the tv and the other to the receiver. Right. If this doesnt work then i will have to reset my receiver right? Thanks.


Do you know when the 2011 models are coming out?


----------



## tomazaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomazaz* /forum/post/18472088
> 
> 
> I am trying to stream Depeche Mode flac file which is 900mb is size, I will try to stream smaller file. Thank you for help.



I have tried another flac(500mb) and it works fine. But I find another problem, many of flacs contain several songs, how to navigate between them? In windows player I can move track-bar to change position, how navigation is done on Denon 3808? I was trying all button combinations on remote, no luck


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomazaz* /forum/post/18472088
> 
> 
> I am trying to stream Depeche Mode flac file which is 900mb is size, I will try to stream smaller file. Thank you for help.



A single file is 900 MB? A quick glace in my library shows a 13 minute cut at 24/96 in stereo is 220 MB.Must be multichannnel hi res which wont work with the Denon as a streamed source. Try converting it to 16/44 stereo, should stream fine if your media server is capable. If you have a deck that can play DVD-audio you might be able to author a DVD-A (try DVD Solo) and play it directly.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomazaz* /forum/post/18472270
> 
> 
> I have tried another flac(500mb) and it works fine. But I find another problem, many of flacs contain several songs, how to navigate between them? In windows player I can move track-bar to change position, how navigation is done on Denon 3808? I was trying all button combinations on remote, no luck



Sounds like his files are multi-song files and very long.


You are pretty much out of luck for a good fast forward on the 3808. You may be able to edit the files with an audio editor into separate songs to cut the size down. If you plan on streaming the files as they are you may want a device with a better interface.


You can also play flac from WMP directly to the 3808 if you already have the flac codecs installed with the "play to" option.


----------



## emad76

can the 3808ci power the paradigm , studio 100 front , center cc690 and the studio 20 rear


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *emad76* /forum/post/18486752
> 
> 
> can the 3808ci power the paradigm , studio 100 front , center cc690 and the studio 20 rear



Yes. 3808 is 130w x 7 (I think) and the studio 100s are 15w - 350w, the cc690 is 15w - 300w, and I assume the rears are similar.


----------



## Rich Malloy

The one question that repels any definitive answer!


Yup, that's the boat I'm in now. I've read the bi-amping thread, and found the anti passive bi-amp camp's arguments to be compelling. And a tiny bit disturbing, at least to the extent that passive bi-amping may in fact tax my equipment more without providing any benefit. I'm leery of trusting my ears in a situation where instantaneous A:B'ing is not possible. Confirmation bias - either way - affects us all.


Which brings me to the moment of truth. I have to order new speaker cables because my spade terminations aren't accepted by the 3808 and the banana adapters are a -scary- short term solution (what a mess of wires back there!). Which leads me to two questions, including the one that defies all definitive answers...


1. Blue Jeans cables - there's no option for "bi-amp" speaker wires, only bi-wires (that is, single terminations on one end, dual bi-wire terms at the other)? In other words, I'll need to purchase two separate pairs of speaker wire in order to bi-amp?


2. Does anyone really, truly, 100% believe that you either do or don't hear an improvement after bi-amping? Or, deep-down, do you believe confirmation bias is coloring your perception?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18489250
> 
> 
> I have to order new speaker cables because my spade terminations aren't accepted by the 3808 and the banana adapters are a -scary- short term solution (what a mess of wires back there!). Which leads me to two questions, including the one that defies all definitive answers...
> 
> 
> 1. Blue Jeans cables - there's no option for "bi-amp" speaker wires, only bi-wires (that is, single terminations on one end, dual bi-wire terms at the other)? In other words, I'll need to purchase two separate pairs of speaker wire in order to bi-amp?
> 
> 
> 2. Does anyone really, truly, 100% believe that you either do or don't hear an improvement after bi-amping? Or, deep-down, do you believe confirmation bias is coloring your perception?



To answer your question that's not a question with a question, why not get your own banana plugs and apply them like a man, thusly saving yourself some serious scratch and doing NOTHING to endanger your speakers or AVR: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


1. You need separate cables for bi-amping even passively (two sets) or actively (four sets with a crossover in the middle).


2. I 100% believe I hear a difference. As a social scientist I 100% believe I'm biased too. You decide what's most important to you. I enjoy the fiddling aspects of my hobby.


----------



## Rich Malloy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18490334
> 
> 
> I 100% believe I hear a difference. As a social scientist I 100% believe I'm biased too. You decide what's most important to you. I enjoy the fiddling aspects of my hobby.



As do I! As you can probably tell, I really _want_ to passively bi-amp. And, looking ahead, I know I really want to _believe_ it sounds better. And, in the end, that just might be enough.


BTW, this is the bi-amp thread that I had read before posing the question: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=883126


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18493172
> 
> 
> As do I! As you can probably tell, I really _want_ to passively bi-amp. And, looking ahead, I know I really want to _believe_ it sounds better. And, in the end, that just might be enough.
> 
> 
> BTW, this is the bi-amp thread that I had read before posing the question: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=883126



Sometimes it just takes that other person saying it's okay. So "it's okay." Enjoy yourself whether fiction of not, it looks cool, sounds louder to my biased ears, and at the very least has more headroom on the three power supplies in the 3808










That aside, I've recently finished bridging my home network to have the 3808 on it full time and I can't believe what a boon internet radio is. The network receiver is truly the end-all-be-all of AVR tech right now. Huzzah!


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FREAKNANDO12* /forum/post/18472208
> 
> 
> JDSSMOOTHIE,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. So If I get this Panasonic Bluray which has dual hdmi out and run one to the tv and the other to the receiver. Right. If this doesnt work then i will have to reset my receiver right? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Do you know when the 2011 models are coming out?



It will work .. that's the whole purpose of dual HDMI outputs ....to utilize the HDMI 1.3 AVR for audio only receiving the same audio you're receiving now.


The 2011 lower level models (2311 and lower) are due out in June and any higher level models would be coming later around Sep likely.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich Malloy* /forum/post/18493172
> 
> 
> As do I! As you can probably tell, I really _want_ to passively bi-amp. And, looking ahead, I know I really want to _believe_ it sounds better. And, in the end, that just might be enough.
> 
> 
> BTW, this is the bi-amp thread that I had read before posing the question: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=883126



"Or, deep-down, do you believe confirmation bias is coloring your perception?"

Oh absolutely not!!! I write for StereoLiker and can STRONGLY confirm that a $660 power cord on EACH of your components will make a HUGE sonic difference.


That said:

I bi-amp Def Tech towers because doubling the available power and doubling the damping factor makes sense (to me). At the cost of amplifier heat (minimal). Can I hear the difference? Maybe. Build your own cables and try the $10 experiment. "Its OK", LOL, like nlsteel says - more importantly, it's your gear, do what you want.


----------



## bostonbali

I own a US AVR-3808CI, but will soon be moving to Europe. Aside from needing a power converter, will I have any issues using this unit in Europe?


Looks like it's compatible with both US video system (NTCS) as well as the European system (PAL/SECAM).

Any other issues I should be aware of?


Thanks!


----------



## fishairflow

I want to be able to stream music from my pc to the receiver.

Other than AirPort Extreme, are there any other solutions?

Is there a simple USB adapter I can plug into the receiver and then surf the music resting on the pc using my receiver?

If not - are there any good recommendations?

Thank you guys..


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bostonbali* /forum/post/18508933
> 
> 
> I own a US AVR-3808CI, but will soon be moving to Europe. Aside from needing a power converter, will I have any issues using this unit in Europe?
> 
> 
> Looks like it's compatible with both US video system (NTCS) as well as the European system (PAL/SECAM).
> 
> Any other issues I should be aware of?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



My memory is a bit foggy about this, but I believe there may be some differences in the am/fm tuner specs for European models. It seems I recall that their frequency spacing may be different on fm and also the frequency range for am and fm may be different. The reason I say the frequency spacing may be different is that I used to have an old Luxman stereo receiver and it had a switch in back to change the spacing if the set was going to be used overseas. That has been a long time ago, so I may have this story with some incorrect facts, but you may want to check on that aspect if you listen to am or fm regularly. Also, you mentioned a converter to change the voltage; not sure if those also change the frequency of the current from 60 Hz to 50 Hz which is what their current is over there, but I am pretty sure you will need something to convert the frequency of the AC as well. Perhaps some other forum member who is living overseas or who has lived overseas can comment/correct what I mentioned above.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fishairflow* /forum/post/18513353
> 
> 
> I want to be able to stream music from my pc to the receiver.
> 
> Other than AirPort Extreme, are there any other solutions?
> 
> Is there a simple USB adapter I can plug into the receiver and then surf the music resting on the pc using my receiver?
> 
> If not - are there any good recommendations?
> 
> Thank you guys..



I don't believe you can do it exactly the way you are suggesting with a USB adapter. You can use an ethernet cable of course from your router if it is nearby or some kind of internet wireless bridge or even one of the AC powerline bridges from Linksys or other manufacturers to get internet from your router over to the 3808. Some routers are even configurable to allow them to be used as a wireless bridge rather than as a router. It seems that most of the folks on the AVS forums that I have seen post about this are using one of the powerline adapters and most seem to find they work very well. I used to use an old game adapter for about a year, but then started have frequent disconnects, so I reconfigured my whole wireless system so I was able to move my router in by my home theater which allowed me to run all of my AV equipment with ethernet cable from the router.

Good luck!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18513360
> 
> 
> My memory is a bit foggy about this, but I believe there may be some differences in the am/fm tuner specs for European models. It seems I recall that their frequency spacing may be different on fm and also the frequency range for am and fm may be different. The reason I say the frequency spacing may be different is that I used to have an old Luxman stereo receiver and it had a switch in back to change the spacing if the set was going to be used overseas. That has been a long time ago, so I may have this story with some incorrect facts, but you may want to check on that aspect if you listen to am or fm regularly. Also, you mentioned a converter to change the voltage; not sure if those also change the frequency of the current from 60 Hz to 50 Hz which is what their current is over there, but I am pretty sure you will need something to convert the frequency of the AC as well. Perhaps some other forum member who is living overseas or who has lived overseas can comment/correct what I mentioned above.




Well, I'm not sure my memory is any better, but my recollection was that in the US FM stations broadcast on odd tenths of a megahertz such as 90.1, 90.3, etc. and that in Europe FM ran on even tenths such as 90.2, 90.4. Older FM radios that were limited to evens or odds couldn't tune in the different market. I'm assuming that if the tuner can match to evens, it should work in Europe, could be wrong though.


When I was a kid we lived in Europe for a number of years. Most of the (rudimentary 1950's) electrical equipment we took over obviously required transformers, but anything with an electric motor (like my Dad's old console record player) had to have the motor rewound to run at the correct speed due to the 50hz power. I don't know that this would be a big issue with non-motor electronics though.


----------



## nlsteele

Quick question, feel free to tell me off and I'll go search around, but I thought somebody on the board might have a quick answer:


I'm happily streaming media to the 3808ci via TVersity (based on my reading in the early parts of this thread), and am now streaming FLACs, but it seems that no matter what I stream it comes through the 3808ci as 44.1kHz MP3 (per the audio input signal info). How can I tell if TVersity is transcoding actively? Am I doing something wrong? The same info was displayed when these were on a thumb drive plugged directly into the 3808ci, but the files themselves are supposed to be a wider array of compression than 44.1 kHz and certainly not .mp3s. I also get the 44.1 kHz .mp3 when listening to internet radio stations I know (per RadioDenon) to be other compression ratings and types.


Sorry if this is a question that would have been simply remedied by reading something somewhere. I'm still working my way up through the earlier pages of the thread, but have been slowed lately by my job.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18517698
> 
> 
> Quick question, feel free to tell me off and I'll go search around, but I thought somebody on the board might have a quick answer:
> 
> 
> I'm happily streaming media to the 3808ci via TVersity (based on my reading in the early parts of this thread), and am now streaming FLACs, but it seems that no matter what I stream it comes through the 3808ci as 44.1kHz MP3 (per the audio input signal info). How can I tell if TVersity is transcoding actively? Am I doing something wrong? The same info was displayed when these were on a thumb drive plugged directly into the 3808ci, but the files themselves are supposed to be a wider array of compression than 44.1 kHz and certainly not .mp3s. I also get the 44.1 kHz .mp3 when listening to internet radio stations I know (per RadioDenon) to be other compression ratings and types.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is a question that would have been simply remedied by reading something somewhere. I'm still working my way up through the earlier pages of the thread, but have been slowed lately by my job.



I am not certain about the first part of your question, but as for streaming internet radio over the Denon, it should display either mp3 or WMA filesdepending on the codec used by the internet radio station. My 3808 did display WMA on the few stations I listened to which used that codec. It seems that most of the stations were coded using the mp3 format, but there were definitely some using WMA and they were appropriately displayed on the front display of the Denon. None of them that I know of would show 44.1 kbps as that is the cd bit rate and not one used for mp3's or WMA files. Not sure what is going on with your AVR or what would make it do that.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18518332
> 
> 
> I am not certain about the first part of your question, but as for streaming internet radio over the Denon, it should display either mp3 or WMA filesdepending on the codec used by the internet radio station. My 3808 did display WMA on the few stations I listened to which used that codec. It seems that most of the stations were coded using the mp3 format, but there were definitely some using WMA and they were appropriately displayed on the front display of the Denon. None of them that I know of would show 44.1 kbps as that is the cd bit rate and not one used for mp3's or WMA files. Not sure what is going on with your AVR or what would make it do that.



Thanks for the fast response, Redbeemer. Hopefully someone can help with the TVersity question, but that may simply be for a different thread...










I'm going to have to keep dabbling with the internet radio stations and make sure it's as reliable as I believe it to be, but I'm 99.9% sure it was always listing the 44.1 kHz and mp3 encoding, even for AAC and WMA streams that were at very different compression ratings.


----------



## quadgirl

Model 3808ci Denon: Last night my receiver started emitting a hiss from right front channel. I went to inspect speaker, touched area around woofer and whole system shut down. I turned system back on and no sound at all now from right front channel. I checked speaker wire connection at unit and speaker. I use high quality 12 gauge specialty name brand speaker wire. All was connected fine. I tried resetting the processor and again no sound from the speaker, though front panel indicates that there is output to that channel. I swapped left and right speakers and still cannot get sound from right front channel. I can't imagine what tripped the circuit protector thing from my touching around a speaker. I have 7.1 channel system of Axiom speakers and it is not the speaker since when I flip-flopped left and right speakers, they both work, just not at right front location. I tried running just a stereo source (turntable) in pure direct, but still can't get the channel to work. So, don't know what caused the hiss and then the total lack of audio, but need some help in troubleshooting if anyone can help. I have the latest firmware and all other speakers are working fine. Please help if you can! Thanks in advance.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18517698
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I'm happily streaming media to the 3808ci via TVersity (based on my reading in the early parts of this thread), and am now streaming FLACs, but it seems that no matter what I stream it comes through the 3808ci as 44.1kHz MP3 (per the audio input signal info). How can I tell if TVersity is transcoding actively? Am I doing something wrong? The same info was displayed when these were on a thumb drive plugged directly into the 3808ci, but the files themselves are supposed to be a wider array of compression than 44.1 kHz and certainly not .mp3s. I also get the 44.1 kHz .mp3 when listening to internet radio stations I know (per RadioDenon) to be other compression ratings and types.
> 
> 
> ...



I also have all my music in FLAC and used to use TVersity with the same result that you're seeing, MP3 in audio input signal.


I recently had to rebuild all of our machines and network and when I tried reinstalling TVersity on the server PC, couldn't get it to play music through at all no matter what I did with the transcoding settings, codecs, etc. No music no way.


If I'd wanted to spend more time, I might have been able to fix this, but really didn't want to mess with it. I downloaded Twonky and set it up and everything now works. Went ahead and paid for a license.


The audio signal information now shows PCM, 44.1K. This may not be what you're looking for, but in my case it could be due to how I orginally ripped my CD's to flacs (ignorance).


PS: When TVersity was working, I spent a couple of frustrating afternoons trying to get the transcoding to do something other than MP3 but was never successful. Again, probably my ignorance more than anything.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18522167
> 
> 
> I also have all my music in FLAC and used to use TVersity with the same result that you're seeing, MP3 in audio input signal.
> 
> 
> I recently had to rebuild all of our machines and network and when I tried reinstalling TVersity on the server PC, couldn't get it to play music through at all no matter what I did with the transcoding settings, codecs, etc. No music no way.
> 
> 
> If I'd wanted to spend more time, I might have been able to fix this, but really didn't want to mess with it. I downloaded Twonky and set it up and everything now works. Went ahead and paid for a license.
> 
> 
> The audio signal information now shows PCM, 44.1K. This may not be what you're looking for, but in my case it could be due to how I orginally ripped my CD's to flacs (ignorance).
> 
> 
> PS: When TVersity was working, I spent a couple of frustrating afternoons trying to get the transcoding to do something other than MP3 but was never successful. Again, probably my ignorance more than anything.



Thanks so much for the feedback. It really is confusing, and I've done some verification of the readouts on even internet radio. I do occasionally get WMA instead of MP3 with the internet radio stations, but in every instance and every station (some at 192 kHz, some listed at 320?, others at other compression rates) the fs was 44.1 kHz. This is confusing and the only other posts I've been able to find with someone posting in confusion at a 44.1 kHz signal was a guy PFerrel94 way back in this thread who himself never got a response or solution. I suppose I'll email Denon and see what they have to say, but I'm betting on "that's the signal."


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18522438
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the feedback. It really is confusing, and I've done some verification of the readouts on even internet radio. I do occasionally get WMA instead of MP3 with the internet radio stations, but in every instance and every station (some at 192 kHz, some listed at 320?, others at other compression rates) the fs was 44.1 kHz. This is confusing and the only other posts I've been able to find with someone posting in confusion at a 44.1 kHz signal was a guy PFerrel94 way back in this thread who himself never got a response or solution. I suppose I'll email Denon and see what they have to say, but I'm betting on "that's the signal."



Since virtually all the music on the 'net comes from CDs, with a sample frequency of 44.1 kHz, the Denon is simply reflecting the source material. If you feed the Denon higher fs, say a DVD-A at 96 kHz, it will report the correct sample frequency. The sample frequency is NOT the same as bit rate - which is what the 192 and 320 you described above represent. 320 Mbs is the highest in the mp3 specification, most Internet radio is 128 or less which IMHO is the absolute lowest that's tolerable. With Tversity v 1.5 (free version) or so, I have had trouble getting Tversity to transcode - but it will send flac to the Denon just fine. Just set the transcode button to NEVER.


----------



## rec head

dloose, does your 3808 say FLAC when you look at the info screen? I seem to remember the 3808 showing MP3 as the file format when streaming FLAC. I'm currently unable to stream right now so I can't check.


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18523836
> 
> 
> dloose, does your 3808 say FLAC when you look at the info screen? I seem to remember the 3808 showing MP3 as the file format when streaming FLAC. I'm currently unable to stream right now so I can't check.



As you said, the Denon reports "mp3" for flac files. For Net/USB input the "audio input" information is pretty worthless and outright wrong. A bug that is unlikely to be fixed in the 3808


----------



## dloose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18527476
> 
> 
> As you said, the Denon reports "mp3" for flac files. For Net/USB input the "audio input" information is pretty worthless and outright wrong. A bug that is unlikely to be fixed in the 3808



Correction - non-transcoded flac appears as "PCM" on the audio info page.


----------



## Toe Tag

I've accepted Steve Jobs as my personal savior and have a lot of music on mac iTunes in ALAC (Apple lossless). The mac, and the Denon, are both hardwired into the same gigabit ether network.


I also have a Dell Mini 10v hackintosh, that ties into the iTunes library over wireless, and what I like doing with it is, I plug it into a headphone amp (Audio-gd Compass) that accepts USB as well as optical. The interesting part is, I'm fairly sure its USB is different than the USB thumb drive memory stick protocol. In other words, when I run a USB cable from the netbook, to the headphone amp, the netbook sees the USB as another audio output device. I then have a small netbook in my hands, will a full iTunes user interface, that can push music out into the headphone amp digitally.


However, the Denon USB doesn't operate that way (act as a USB audio output device for a PC)... it wants a USB thumb drive memory stick with a FAT-32 file system on it going into its USB... that the Denon can't put itself forward as a USB audio digital output device. Therefore, what I'm trying to figure out is the best way to get digital music out of my mac, over the wired/wireless network, and into the Denon, while retaining a fat GUI on my netbook (or tablet). One solution, is that the Compass has a Super mode that turns it from a headphone amp into a D/A + pre-amp. That may be a reasonable compromise, it gives me everything I ask for except, well it would be nice to give the music to the Denon in digital form so the Denon can do the D/A and more importantly the Audyssey signal processing in the digital domain. If you feed in analog there is no A/D that the Denon would need to bring the Audyssey to the party.


OK, I tried Twonky and it pipes the songs into the Denon alright. I assume I can apply Audyssey to them. Still, I just can't imagine myself navigating thousands of songs with the LED display on the Denon. True, the GUI gives me more but I'd rather not fire up the projector just to hear some tunes. Really the answer has to be running iTunes or something, using the netbook/macbook as a giant remote control, there's no other way to navigate all those songs, not to mention getting the playlists and favorites. Furthermore the Twonky approach sent the Denon an ALAC which it wouldn't play, and I have a lot of ALAC files.


I can think of 3 solutions. I could use the netbook to tie into the server, pick the songs using iTunes shared library, and pipe them out the "USB as audio output" port, into the Compass D/A headphone amp in pre-amp mode, and on into the Denon, but forego Audyssey. Or I could get that Airport Express from Apple. I am guessing it works with iTunes accessing a shared library, then you specify the Airstation as the output device, and then you run an optical cable from the combo electrical/optical plug on the Airport Express into the Denon. Maybe that gives me everything I want: netbook as a giant remote control, and can use the D/A and Audyssey on the Denon. Cost is $99.


Third and last idea is to get some kind of USB-to-SPDIF adapter plug, so I can run SPDIF into the Denon. Here is a shootout among 4 of them. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/usb...hiface-449885/ 


It would be nice if iTunes would directly control the Denon as an output device over the network. Is there any pure software solution to this or does Steve Jobs insist that I buy an airport express to accomplish this?


Guys, am I on the right page of the playbook; anyone got any comments or suggestions?


----------



## lakebum431

This thread is a beast. My setup is Denon 3808ci, PS3. I just got some great new Paradigm Studio speakers and want to be able to listen to CDs played from the PS3 with just the front 3.1 or 2.1 (not playing the rears). What is the best way to setup the PS3/Denon 3808ci to do this? I can't figure out a way to make this work without having to change settings on the PS3 between bluray and CD each time. I am sure that someone knows how to make this work. Help please!


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18523583
> 
> 
> Since virtually all the music on the 'net comes from CDs, with a sample frequency of 44.1 kHz, the Denon is simply reflecting the source material. If you feed the Denon higher fs, say a DVD-A at 96 kHz, it will report the correct sample frequency. The sample frequency is NOT the same as bit rate - which is what the 192 and 320 you described above represent. 320 Mbs is the highest in the mp3 specification, most Internet radio is 128 or less which IMHO is the absolute lowest that's tolerable. With Tversity v 1.5 (free version) or so, I have had trouble getting Tversity to transcode - but it will send flac to the Denon just fine. Just set the transcode button to NEVER.



Dloose, I can't thank you enough for your insights. I can't believe I didn't even think that it would have an "off" setting, but then again I have my dense days. I really appreciate your clarification, as I thought bit rate was a sampling frequency. I'm about savvy enough to be dangerous to myself and others sometimes.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18527476
> 
> 
> As you said, the Denon reports "mp3" for flac files. For Net/USB input the "audio input" information is pretty worthless and outright wrong. A bug that is unlikely to be fixed in the 3808





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18530148
> 
> 
> Correction - non-transcoded flac appears as "PCM" on the audio info page.



FWIW, now that I've turned transcoding of so far I've had some of the files I've got that list as .flac (at least in Explorer at the surface level) that list as MP3 and some that list as PCM.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/18534525
> 
> 
> This thread is a beast. My setup is Denon 3808ci, PS3. I just got some great new Paradigm Studio speakers and want to be able to listen to CDs played from the PS3 with just the front 3.1 or 2.1 (not playing the rears). What is the best way to setup the PS3/Denon 3808ci to do this? I can't figure out a way to make this work without having to change settings on the PS3 between bluray and CD each time. I am sure that someone knows how to make this work. Help please!



The easiest way to play 2.1 for music is to select "stereo" mode on the 3808. It will then use 2.0 or 2.1 (depending on other settings - speaker size, LFE vs. LFE + Main, etc.) You shouldn't have to make any changes on the PS3 I think (don't have one). Not sure if there's a way to do 3.1 w/o engaging one of the modes that will feed the rears as well.


----------



## rec head

Since you are in the apple camp already just get the airport express. Your savior will be happy. It works seamlessly.


To make the AE even better you can download Airfoil by Rogue Amoeba and send audio from most other programs to the AE.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe Tag* /forum/post/18531819
> 
> 
> I've accepted Steve Jobs as my personal savior and have a lot of music on mac iTunes in ALAC (Apple lossless). The mac, and the Denon, are both hardwired into the same gigabit ether network.
> 
> 
> I also have a Dell Mini 10v hackintosh, that ties into the iTunes library over wireless, and what I like doing with it is, I plug it into a headphone amp (Audio-gd Compass) that accepts USB as well as optical. The interesting part is, I'm fairly sure its USB is different than the USB thumb drive memory stick protocol. In other words, when I run a USB cable from the netbook, to the headphone amp, the netbook sees the USB as another audio output device. I then have a small netbook in my hands, will a full iTunes user interface, that can push music out into the headphone amp digitally.
> 
> 
> However, the Denon USB doesn't operate that way (act as a USB audio output device for a PC)... it wants a USB thumb drive memory stick with a FAT-32 file system on it going into its USB... that the Denon can't put itself forward as a USB audio digital output device. Therefore, what I'm trying to figure out is the best way to get digital music out of my mac, over the wired/wireless network, and into the Denon, while retaining a fat GUI on my netbook (or tablet). One solution, is that the Compass has a Super mode that turns it from a headphone amp into a D/A + pre-amp. That may be a reasonable compromise, it gives me everything I ask for except, well it would be nice to give the music to the Denon in digital form so the Denon can do the D/A and more importantly the Audyssey signal processing in the digital domain. If you feed in analog there is no A/D that the Denon would need to bring the Audyssey to the party.
> 
> 
> OK, I tried Twonky and it pipes the songs into the Denon alright. I assume I can apply Audyssey to them. Still, I just can't imagine myself navigating thousands of songs with the LED display on the Denon. True, the GUI gives me more but I'd rather not fire up the projector just to hear some tunes. Really the answer has to be running iTunes or something, using the netbook/macbook as a giant remote control, there's no other way to navigate all those songs, not to mention getting the playlists and favorites. Furthermore the Twonky approach sent the Denon an ALAC which it wouldn't play, and I have a lot of ALAC files.
> 
> 
> I can think of 3 solutions. I could use the netbook to tie into the server, pick the songs using iTunes shared library, and pipe them out the "USB as audio output" port, into the Compass D/A headphone amp in pre-amp mode, and on into the Denon, but forego Audyssey. Or I could get that Airport Express from Apple. I am guessing it works with iTunes accessing a shared library, then you specify the Airstation as the output device, and then you run an optical cable from the combo electrical/optical plug on the Airport Express into the Denon. Maybe that gives me everything I want: netbook as a giant remote control, and can use the D/A and Audyssey on the Denon. Cost is $99.
> 
> 
> Third and last idea is to get some kind of USB-to-SPDIF adapter plug, so I can run SPDIF into the Denon. Here is a shootout among 4 of them. http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/usb...hiface-449885/
> 
> 
> It would be nice if iTunes would directly control the Denon as an output device over the network. Is there any pure software solution to this or does Steve Jobs insist that I buy an airport express to accomplish this?
> 
> 
> Guys, am I on the right page of the playbook; anyone got any comments or suggestions?


----------



## taylor34

Does the 3808ci convert composite to hdmi? I tried hooking up an old super nintendo today and could hear the audio but couldn't see any video. I was thinking that it was able to do this but maybe I'm mistaken--I know it converts the component to hdmi. Thanks


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylor34* /forum/post/18537125
> 
> 
> Does the 3808ci convert composite to hdmi? I tried hooking up an old super nintendo today and could hear the audio but couldn't see any video. I was thinking that it was able to do this but maybe I'm mistaken--I know it converts the component to hdmi. Thanks



Sorry, no go. I tried connecting my original NES to the 3808 and it would not output it through the HDMI.


It has been awhile but I think there is a diagram that explains the possibilities in the manual.


I ended up running the yellow video cable directly to my display.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taylor34* /forum/post/18537125
> 
> 
> Does the 3808ci convert composite to hdmi? I tried hooking up an old super nintendo today and could hear the audio but couldn't see any video. I was thinking that it was able to do this but maybe I'm mistaken--I know it converts the component to hdmi. Thanks



The 3808ci can up convert from composite to HDMI. But as Nickff posted others has had problem doing so with this and other older game console.


Denon has a note about this, see page 8 in OM.


> Quote:
> When a non-standard video signal from a game machine or some other source is input, the video
> 
> conversion function might not operate.


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18536182
> 
> 
> The easiest way to play 2.1 for music is to select "stereo" mode on the 3808. It will then use 2.0 or 2.1 (depending on other settings - speaker size, LFE vs. LFE + Main, etc.) You shouldn't have to make any changes on the PS3 I think (don't have one). Not sure if there's a way to do 3.1 w/o engaging one of the modes that will feed the rears as well.



That's what I'm having trouble with. When I select "stereo mode" from the remote (by hitting the "D/ST" button on the touch screen part of the remote) no audio comes out of any speakers. Sorry to be a pain, but I'm stumped!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/18538480
> 
> 
> That's what I'm having trouble with. When I select "stereo mode" from the remote (by hitting the "D/ST" button on the touch screen part of the remote) no audio comes out of any speakers. Sorry to be a pain, but I'm stumped!



Hmmm, not sure what to suggest. Just tried doing the same on mine (I normally use a Harmony and not the Denon remote) and it switched into Stereo mode correctly. I guess I'd start by going through all the configuration settings to make sure that something bizzare isn't messed up. I'd also try each input to see if the behavior is consistent. Good Luck


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lakebum431* /forum/post/18538480
> 
> 
> That's what I'm having trouble with. When I select "stereo mode" from the remote (by hitting the "D/ST" button on the touch screen part of the remote) no audio comes out of any speakers. Sorry to be a pain, but I'm stumped!



Did you change the AMP ASSIGN setting to 2-CH? If yes, then the 3808 is sending the 2.0 audio to the SBL/SBR speaker posts, therefore, change the setting back to Zone2 and you should be good to go.


----------



## fafner

The settings for Surround Sound are a beast to configure. My three inputs are (1) JVC BP1 Blu-ray player (which I use for Blu-rays, DVDs and CDs), (2) DirecTV HD DVR, and (3) home built HTPC.


Here is what I want to do:


1. Have any source played at it's highest encoded level, regardless of the source.


2. Have any source not natively encoded as 7.1 converted by the 3808 to DPL IIx Music, including Dolby Surround, DPL, DTS, and Stereo.


3. Once set up this way I want to prevent any changes from inadvertently being made.


I once had the system set up to do this but somehow I made a change that I should not have. Since then I discovered the System Lock setting so i can now do #3. If someone could help me get back to where I was I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


fafner


----------



## lakebum431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18540912
> 
> 
> Did you change the AMP ASSIGN setting to 2-CH? If yes, then the 3808 is sending the 2.0 audio to the SBL/SBR speaker posts, therefore, change the setting back to Zone2 and you should be good to go.



Ah ha! Not sure when that got changed. But that was it! Thank you 1 million times over. I really appreciate it!


----------



## jdsmoothie

That 2-CH setting trips folks up from time to time so you're not the first. At least it was any easy fix for you.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18541247
> 
> 
> The settings for Surround Sound are a beast to configure. My three inputs are (1) JVC BP1 Blu-ray player (which I use for Blu-rays, DVDs and CDs), (2) DirecTV HD DVR, and (3) home built HTPC.
> 
> 
> Here is what I want to do:
> 
> 
> 1. Have any source played at it's highest encoded level, regardless of the source.
> 
> 
> 2. Have any source not natively encoded as 7.1 converted by the 3808 to DPL IIx Music, including Dolby Surround, DPL, DTS, and Stereo.
> 
> 
> 3. Once set up this way I want to prevent any changes from inadvertently being made.
> 
> 
> I once had the system set up to do this but somehow I made a change that I should not have. Since then I discovered the System Lock setting so i can now do #3. If someone could help me get back to where I was I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> 
> fafner



Let me add one specific problem. When I am playing a stereo source from DTV or from a CD, there is no option to select DPLIIx in the surround setup screen...only DPLII or DTS Neo6. When I play a 5.1 source, the DPLIIx option. Both the manual and the Dolby website says this AVR should support stereo > DPLIIx. Are they just wrong?


fafner


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18545107
> 
> 
> Let me add one specific problem. When I am playing a stereo source from DTV or from a CD, there is no option to select DPLIIx in the surround setup screen...only DPLII or DTS Neo6. When I play a 5.1 source, the DPLIIx option. Both the manual and the Dolby website says this AVR should support stereo > DPLIIx. Are they just wrong?
> 
> 
> fafner



I will respond, even though I am now using a Denon 4310ci rather than the 3808 (which I still own). YES, it most definitely will do DPLIIX with stereo sources! You have to have the back speakers enabled and that is a bit tricky. The instructions in the manual were of no help and I could not find the correct place in the menu to enable them, so I went to the web interface and went to Setup Menu>Manual Setup>Parameters>Audio and then there is a radio button towards the bottom of the page that will say something like Back Speakers and it will currently say "Off". You want to change this to either On or Matrix. The wording will vary a bit depending on the exact source, but I think the choice will be obvious once you get to this page. You may have to make this selection for all of your various sources as mine didn't seem to apply to every source. That is, it might work for my TV, but then wouldn't work for my CD until I specifically set that source. Once you get them all set you are good to go! I assume there is a way to do this using the regular menu, but I was not able to find it so I just went to the web interface and it was very easy.

Good luck!


----------



## counsil

There is a new firmware update for the Denon 3808... I am updating right now as I type. It said 15min DSP1 when it started. I wonder what it fixes/breaks?


----------



## cfraser

^ LOL. I did an Audyssey update tonight after finishing some new speaker wiring. And some slight speaker re-positioning. So after checking everything made sense, just happened to check for a firmware update. Didn't really expect it...I was hoping you guys would tell me whether to suck it up or not...looks like it really is new. Don't see any relevant info on the Denon site.


Anyway, back to using the trusty ol' 3808 after a few months of using the 4310. Sold the 4310 after the new feature(s) I bought it for didn't really do what I wanted/expected in practice. Didn't keep the 4310 instead because I could obviously get a lot more for the newer model than my 2+ y.o. 3808. Nothing wrong with the 4310 though, was a fairly cheap experiment.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *counsil* /forum/post/18550582
> 
> 
> There is a new firmware update for the Denon 3808... I am updating right now as I type. It said 15min DSP1 when it started. I wonder what it fixes/breaks?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18550823
> 
> 
> ^ LOL. I did an Audyssey update tonight after finishing some new speaker wiring. And some slight speaker re-positioning. So after checking everything made sense, just happened to check for a firmware update. Didn't really expect it...I was hoping you guys would tell me whether to suck it up or not...looks like it really is new. Don't see any relevant info on the Denon site.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back to using the trusty ol' 3808 after a few months of using the 4310. Sold the 4310 after the new feature(s) I bought it for didn't really do what I wanted/expected in practice. Didn't keep the 4310 instead because I could obviously get a lot more for the newer model than my 2+ y.o. 3808. Nothing wrong with the 4310 though, was a fairly cheap experiment.



*LATEST* firmware update infos now posted here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/ Check back this site for further update infos.


----------



## nlsteele

I


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18553615
> 
> 
> I


----------



## iramack

I downloaded it last night. 16 minutes first try success!.


Don't know what it "fixed/updated" but all my settings remained intact after.


Wondering if it would be worthwhile re-running Audyssey in case it "fixed" something to do with that? I do notice the volume is not quite as loud for a given db level as it was before the update.


Steve


----------



## Griff1324

Can someone please help me out? As an IT person the fact that I cannot figure this out is frustrating the hell out of me. I have a domain network setup in my house running Windows Server 2008 and I am working on a Windows 7 client attempting to stream music to my Denon 3808 using Windows Media Player.


I have enabled media sharing within WMP. My Denon 3808 shows up on my network as a Network Audio Device. When I try to stream a WMA file from my local PC to the Denon 3808 using the Play To feature in WMP, I receive the following error:


"An error has occurred on your device"


When attempting to stream music, the 3808 is set to Net/USB. I have no problems listening to internet radio stations...just streaming from WMP.


Any thoughts?


----------



## fafner

Firmware updates with this AVR are very frustrating. On one hand I generally like to have the lastest firmware just on principle. On the other hand I hate to make changes without knowing why they are being made. I have not updated my 3808CI for over a year and have no problems I am aware. I wish Denon would give us information to let us make an informed decision as to whether to do a new update or not. How have others handled this situation?


fafner


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18560991
> 
> 
> I downloaded it last night. 16 minutes first try success!.
> 
> *Don't know what it "fixed/updated" but all my settings remained intact after.
> *
> 
> Wondering if it would be worthwhile re-running Audyssey in case it "fixed" something to do with that? I do notice the volume is not quite as loud for a given db level as it was before the update.
> 
> 
> Steve





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18561680
> 
> 
> Firmware updates with this AVR are very frustrating. On one hand I generally like to have the lastest firmware just on principle. *On the other hand I hate to make changes without knowing why they are being made.* I have not updated my 3808CI for over a year and have no problems I am aware. *I wish Denon would give us information to let us make an informed decision as to whether to do a new update or not. How have others handled this situation?*
> 
> 
> fafner



You guys should really check out Captain AVS's firmware tracking site as it lists the changes/updates/bug fixes for each of the 3808+ models firmware by module and change (try the menu on the left hand for each). It's linked to below, but this post is on the immediately preceding page to these.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18552198
> 
> **LATEST* firmware update infos now posted* here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/ *Check back this site for further update infos.*



(emphasis added to further rub it in)


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18562144
> 
> 
> You guys should really check out Captain AVS's firmware tracking site as it lists the changes/updates/bug fixes for each of the 3808+ models firmware by module and change (try the menu on the left hand for each). It's linked to below, but this post is on the immediately preceding page to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added to further rub it in)



I hate to provide negative feedback but that firmware tracking site is extremely difficult to navigate and understand. I do not know if I could do better, and I am happy that someone is trying to help, but I just find that site lacking in many respects.


Again, sorry for negative feedback.


fafner


----------



## iramack

+1


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18562203
> 
> 
> I hate to provide negative feedback but that firmware tracking site is extremely difficult to navigate and understand. I do not know if I could do better, and I am happy that someone is trying to help, but I just find that site lacking in many respects.
> 
> 
> Again, sorry for negative feedback.
> 
> 
> fafner





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18562233
> 
> 
> +1




Here:
http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs 


This is a direct link to the "Change Logs" for the 3808 and 4308. If you look at the red type, you'll see what date the firmware is that it's referencing, and you can read immediately below what the firmware does to the 3808.


I'm starting to see why people have rated the 3808 as "challenging to set up."


Certainly not to say anyone's not due their opinion, but I'd just like to thank Captain AVS as an aside for maintaining a free log of the changes to firmware to a receiver line (even though he also has made some scratch off it with advertising I'm assuming).


----------



## DwnLow91

Here is what the update has provided:


Firmware version 2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 *LATEST* and A2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 *LATEST* - 3808/4308 owners report (firmware update and FPU/update reported April 28, 2010 - Denon territory North America and Europe, Asia Pacific)


BUGS/UPDATE ISSUES


1. Web controller NET/USB Internet radio, Rhapsody or local music server track information does not automatically update on web page when changes during play. Work around refresh browser web page using browser reload/refresh button or use Command3808 (latest version) 'NET' option instead: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351 


2. Web controller NET/USB Internet radio, Rhapsody or local music server control slow (sometimes extremely slow) response, selections often play incorrect track and generally unreliable. Work around use Command3808 (latest version) 'NET' option instead: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351 


3. Web controller Setup Menu, Information, Audio Input Signal displays incorrect format 3/3/.1 when should be 3/2/.1 as displayed in GUI interface.


4. When playing Rhapsody tracks the TV display sometimes continues to show 'Connecting...' for track information. Workaround press GUI menu button twice for refresh. (USA feature pack upgraded models only) Example of this happening: Rhapsody connecting -no refresh


5. Search by letter function not working in Rhapsody folders. Use Rhapsody menu search option instead. (USA feature pack upgraded models only)


6. When playing Rhapsody tracks the TV display sometimes shows odd screen when track changes. (USA feature pack upgraded models only) Example of this happening: Rhapsody odd screen -bad refresh


7. Pop heard from speakers by some owners when update started. Recommend turn down volume before starting update.



FIXED/IMPROVED


Reported by Denon USA owner the following Denon change log and are fixed in 2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 and A2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 reported available April 28, 2010:


1- Fix for Crackling noise on surround back speakers during playback of DTS-HD-MSTR 6.1 disc


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18562284
> 
> 
> Here:
> http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs
> 
> 
> This is a direct link to the "Change Logs" for the 3808 and 4308. If you look at the red type, you'll see what date the firmware is that it's referencing, and you can read immediately below what the firmware does to the 3808.
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see why people have rated the 3808 as "challenging to set up."
> 
> 
> Certainly not to say anyone's not due their opinion, but I'd just like to thank Captain AVS as an aside for maintaining a free log of the changes to firmware to a receiver line (even though he also has made some scratch off it with advertising I'm assuming).



Your welcome nlsteele. Thanks for posting the correct location for folks to find firmware update infos. Nope I don't make a penny doing the tracking. Those advertisements you see are for the free hosting which the hosting provider makes money


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DwnLow91* /forum/post/18562388
> 
> 
> Here is what the update has provided:
> 
> 
> Firmware version 2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 *LATEST* and A2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 *LATEST* - 3808/4308 owners report (firmware update and FPU/update reported April 28, 2010 - Denon territory North America and Europe, Asia Pacific)
> 
> 
> BUGS/UPDATE ISSUES
> 
> 
> 1. Web controller NET/USB Internet radio, Rhapsody or local music server track information does not automatically update on web page when changes during play. Work around refresh browser web page using browser reload/refresh button or use Command3808 (latest version) 'NET' option instead: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351
> 
> 
> 2. Web controller NET/USB Internet radio, Rhapsody or local music server control slow (sometimes extremely slow) response, selections often play incorrect track and generally unreliable. Work around use Command3808 (latest version) 'NET' option instead: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351
> 
> 
> 3. Web controller Setup Menu, Information, Audio Input Signal displays incorrect format 3/3/.1 when should be 3/2/.1 as displayed in GUI interface.
> 
> 
> 4. When playing Rhapsody tracks the TV display sometimes continues to show 'Connecting...' for track information. Workaround press GUI menu button twice for refresh. (USA feature pack upgraded models only) Example of this happening: Rhapsody connecting -no refresh
> 
> 
> 5. Search by letter function not working in Rhapsody folders. Use Rhapsody menu search option instead. (USA feature pack upgraded models only)
> 
> 
> 6. When playing Rhapsody tracks the TV display sometimes shows odd screen when track changes. (USA feature pack upgraded models only) Example of this happening: Rhapsody odd screen -bad refresh
> 
> 
> 7. Pop heard from speakers by some owners when update started. Recommend turn down volume before starting update.
> 
> 
> 
> FIXED/IMPROVED
> 
> 
> Reported by Denon USA owner the following Denon change log and are fixed in 2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 and A2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 reported available April 28, 2010:
> 
> 
> 1- Fix for Crackling noise on surround back speakers during playback of DTS-HD-MSTR 6.1 disc



All of the 'bugs' relating to Rhapsody have been listed in many previous updates. Including this latest, none of the updates have fixed any of those bugs dealing with Rhapsody. Nice work Denon.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Also the web based access to the net radio gui is slower than its ever been in response time.


The web based GUI for internet radio is getting worse and worse with each firmware update.


However I did not lose my radio presets this time.


AAC not working appears to me to be a bug.


Will be re-checking some of the AAC encoded Internet radio stations from vtuner this morning again.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Trying the TV GUI this time. Its screwed up too. Select the station displayed, goes to a completely different station.


Come on Denon. Folks do use the internet radio functions......!


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18563518
> 
> 
> Your welcome nlsteele. Thanks for posting the correct location for folks to find firmware update infos. Nope I don't make a penny doing the tracking. Those advertisements you see are for the free hosting which the hosting provider makes money



Then I have to say *WOW*, thank you *so much* for still doing this. It's a great resource for the Denon community!


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18563878
> 
> 
> Also the web based access to the net radio gui is slower than its ever been in response time.
> 
> 
> The web based GUI for internet radio is getting worse and worse with each firmware update.
> 
> 
> However I did not lose my radio presets this time.
> 
> 
> AAC not working appears to me to be a bug.
> 
> 
> Will be re-checking some of the AAC encoded Internet radio stations from vtuner this morning again.




I'm not having any problems with the TV GUI, you're right though about the web one, really slow and you have to be pretty deliberate.


I only listen to a few Internet radio stations and couldn't find one using AAC. If you could point me to one that isn't working for you I could test it on my unit to see what happens.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Celtic, Green Mist Radio from audiocandy.com.


Although now in one place it says AAC and in another it says Realaudio.


Both said AAC last night.


TV GUI the highlighted station which I was selecting, hit select, I get a station two down on the list.


Add to Favorite Stations

EdgeRadio Kingsville OH Alternative AAC 32K


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Trying web interface with both IE and Firefox. Practically useless. Can't even get the Denon to switch to a different group of favorites.


Feels to me, feels mind you, like their web based programming in the firmware is goofed. All those *.asp programs. Some of them are buggy and they need a web programmer to get it correctly coded.


Edit: Could be JAVA too. Java has released several updates and could be Denon's Java scripts haven't kept up?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I was at least able to get an AAC fed from Edgeradio to play but the Denon is locked up. Playing it but not responding to any commands from remote or web interface. Time to hit small power button.


Something isn't right.


Edit: Found something else. Used to be whenever the internet radio station crashed, had issues, and I'd get an error message on the Denon like server not connected, invalid file format, etc., I could select another station from my presets and the Denon would "find" the new station and start playing. Not so now. Once I get an error message, the Denon is locked up and I have to use the small power button to renegotiate the network connection, clear out the Denon's network cache, something. Clearly it is having issues with being fault tolerant now that it did not before.


These web radio issues have steadily been growing and growing. I hope Denon will get someone on board who can address them.


----------



## rotohead

The only company I've found to be less responsive to customer issues than Denon is Real Network (Rhapsody).


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Griff1324* /forum/post/18561394
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me out? As an IT person the fact that I cannot figure this out is frustrating the hell out of me. I have a domain network setup in my house running Windows Server 2008 and I am working on a Windows 7 client attempting to stream music to my Denon 3808 using Windows Media Player.
> 
> 
> I have enabled media sharing within WMP. My Denon 3808 shows up on my network as a Network Audio Device. When I try to stream a WMA file from my local PC to the Denon 3808 using the Play To feature in WMP, I receive the following error:
> 
> 
> "An error has occurred on your device"
> 
> 
> When attempting to stream music, the 3808 is set to Net/USB. I have no problems listening to internet radio stations...just streaming from WMP.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



I'm afraid I haven't got any radical insight as to the root cause, but here's a couple of things you might try...


1) Does it work if you stream an MP3 file to the Denon? You say the error occurs when using WMA. The Denons don't actually support WMA Lossless, but on the other hand, if you are using that format, WMP12 should transcode it to plain old WMA on the fly, automatically. The only time when this breaks down is if you are using "Play To" to stream from another device to the Denon. See here for more details .


2) Have you got a Windows Home Server running in your network? If so, and you have configured your PC to backup to the WHS, then you should run the Windows Media Center connector that WHS will have installed on your PC. I've seen odd things happen if you try and run WMP without installing the connector. A long shot, but maybe worth a try...


----------



## Griff1324




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/18567630
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I haven't got any radical insight as to the root cause, but here's a couple of things you might try...
> 
> 
> 1) Does it work if you stream an MP3 file to the Denon? You say the error occurs when using WMA. The Denons don't actually support WMA Lossless, but on the other hand, if you are using that format, WMP12 should transcode it to plain old WMA on the fly, automatically. The only time when this breaks down is if you are using "Play To" to stream from another device to the Denon. See here for more details .
> 
> 
> 2) Have you got a Windows Home Server running in your network? If so, and you have configured your PC to backup to the WHS, then you should run the Windows Media Center connector that WHS will have installed on your PC. I've seen odd things happen if you try and run WMP without installing the connector. A long shot, but maybe worth a try...



1) It doesn't work for any file. I have tried MP3s and WMAs. I will be listening to an internet radio station and then try to stream a music file from my computer, the Denon will stop the internet radio station as if it is "trying" to play the streamed file from my PC but nothing is actually played.


I have tried playing a file from a shared folder on my server with no luck. I have also tried playing files saved on my local hard drive with no luck also.


2) I don't have Windows Home Server running on my network. I have a Windows Server 2008 environment.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18565199
> 
> 
> Celtic, Green Mist Radio from audiocandy.com.
> 
> 
> Although now in one place it says AAC and in another it says Realaudio.
> 
> 
> Both said AAC last night.
> 
> 
> TV GUI the highlighted station which I was selecting, hit select, I get a station two down on the list.
> 
> 
> Add to Favorite Stations
> 
> EdgeRadio Kingsville OH Alternative AAC 32K



Didn't get back to this yesterday, sorry.


Also sorry that I couldn't find any of these stations. Does this require registering with Denon's service? If so, I've not done that. Like I said I don't use internet radio extensively. If you can give me a little more detail on how to find them (or if the Denon service is required) I'd still be happy to check.


Did find an Ohio alternative station WXEG live feed, but it was in WMA.


Did poke around this morning with the web interface. Didn't have any specific problems other than it being clunky. Response was reasonably close to using the TV GUI at least on my system.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You need to be registered on denonradio.com or vtuner. You select the radio stations there, they are added to your MAC address and available to your receiver.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18569202
> 
> 
> You need to be registered on denonradio.com or vtuner. You select the radio stations there, they are added to your MAC address and available to your receiver.



JS,


Got registered and tried both the Edge and Green Mist stations. Both reported as AAC at 44.1khz sample rate. Both had very poor quality. The sound had a variable frequency warble close to a flutter in rate and charictarized by a crackle at each warble. There were also somewhat frequent (every 10 to 12 secs or so) dropouts which only lasted a fraction of second but would interrupt the Audio Signal display. They were very unpleasant to listen to. I'd agree that there may be something wrong in the AAC decoding in the 3808.


Since I hadn't listened to any AAC feeds prior to the last update, I can't comment on whether this is new on my system or not.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Dave,


Thanks. Yep, something is not right. And that is new by the way. Used to play fine. Got mine to play for awhile yesterday as noted before the 3808 locked up. The Greenmist station sounded like crap as you described.


The whole internet radio/web radio programming and java scripting and whatever else is involved with it needs to be addressed. Denon is going backwards with it instead of forward.


Given the list of on-going bugs with Rhapsody which while not exactly the same we're talking similar here tells me Denon is not getting the job done AND they know about it.


That's kinda sad. If they didn't know, that's one thing. The fact that they know and this stuff isn't fixed is hard to understand.


Its not like these units are $59.99 KLH receivers.


Having said that the internet radio features and the various stations is an amazing thing. I don't even listen to local talk radio anymore. For the shows I want to listen to I have them preset for the on-line station. No static, etc. Its a great feature and one would think Denon wold get it right.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18564911
> 
> 
> Then I have to say *WOW*, thank you *so much* for still doing this. It's a great resource for the Denon community!



Thanks again nlsteele for your thanks. Mostly people just complain and whine







For some you could read the changes for them and they wouldn't understand. lol


----------



## dloose

Sounds like this last update is one to be avoided. Since Denon updates are cumulative, that's a probelm unless they fix it. The next update would have the crappy code too.


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18569331
> 
> 
> Got registered and tried both the Edge and Green Mist stations. Both reported as AAC at 44.1khz sample rate. Both had very poor quality. The sound had a variable frequency warble close to a flutter in rate and charictarized by a crackle at each warble. There were also somewhat frequent (every 10 to 12 secs or so) dropouts which only lasted a fraction of second but would interrupt the Audio Signal display. They were very unpleasant to listen to. I'd agree that there may be something wrong in the AAC decoding in the 3808.



Let me add some confusion to this scenario. I have not done the firmware upgrade yet, but this weekend both WABC and KSFO audio sounded just like you describe (as of Thursday they were ok). What I don't know is if the stations switched to AAC this weekend (likely) or if some other factor changed. Could it just be that the 3808 has an issue with 44k AAC streams and these stations all just recently changed the sampling rate? If they are owned by the same parent, this is also quite likely. I know WABC and KSFO are Citadel stations.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dloose* /forum/post/18571563
> 
> 
> Sounds like this last update is one to be avoided. Since Denon updates are cumulative, that's a probelm unless they fix it. The next update would have the crappy code too.



As I said, I didn't have any AAC experience prior to the DSP1 36.61 update, but Linden is seeing this w/o the recent update.


I wonder if there's anyone lurking on the thread who hasn't updated in a while that could take a listen and test for us?


Anyone?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I can't positively create a time line regarding the AAC encoding sounded good until this firmware on this date. I didn't pay that close of attention. And its not like I'm checking each web based radio stations playback after each firmware update either.


Only think I am sure of is at some point there was not a problem and now there is. And its not just the AAC playback. Its the entire feature that needs attention. I have to wonder just how many folks actually use this feature?


----------



## BenSanford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18571824
> 
> 
> I can't positively create a time line regarding the AAC encoding sounded good until this firmware on this date. I didn't pay that close of attention. And its not like I'm checking each web based radio stations playback after each firmware update either.
> 
> 
> Only think I am sure of is at some point there was not a problem and now there is. And its not just the AAC playback. Its the entire feature that needs attention. I have to wonder just how many folks actually use this feature?



In the past few months, I've started to use it, even though I went almost a year before I first started using the internet radio. Part of that was because I didn't have an internet connection to the receiver at first. I checked my favorite stations, and they are all MP3 rather than AAC, and they all appear to play fine. I'm one update behind on the firmware, at A2.04 - but not at the version that just became available. I guess if people are having problems - should I just hold off on making this update?


Ben


----------



## rotohead

For the record, I've done all updates including the latest and have no issues other than the ones that have been there since new. Nothing gets 'fixed' and all bugs concerning NET/USB, internet connectivity, GUI display errors, Rhapsody disconnects, etc....it's all still as messed up as the day I bought my 3808. Contacting Denon is one of the more frustrating, insulting, biggest wastes of time I've ever put myself thru dealing with customer service. Real Network wasn't much better but all these bugs/error are a result of Denon using a inferior network card in the 3808. I've had my unit tested, in a attempt to pinpoint if these disconnects are on my end and found the NIC card in the 3808 is so bad it can't handle the current internet enviroment. The two tech companies that tested my 3808 said it was 'late 90's' technology and was a complete joke.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/18573623
> 
> 
> For the record, I've done all updates including the latest and have no issues other than the ones that have been there since new. Nothing gets 'fixed' and all bugs concerning NET/USB, internet connectivity, GUI display errors, Rhapsody disconnects, etc....it's all still as messed up as the day I bought my 3808. Contacting Denon is one of the more frustrating, insulting, biggest wastes of time I've ever put myself thru dealing with customer service. Real Network wasn't much better but all these bugs/error are a result of Denon using a inferior network card in the 3808. I've had my unit tested, in a attempt to pinpoint if these disconnects are on my end and found the NIC card in the 3808 is so bad it can't handle the current internet enviroment. The two tech companies that tested my 3808 said it was 'late 90's' technology and was a complete joke.



It is true that there are issues with NET/USB. But to say nothing gets fixed with firmware updates is false. I also would like to see Denon resolve some of the outstanding NET/USB issues. The Rhapsody issues did not exist when your 3808 was new since Rhapsody was added via the Feature Pack Upgrade. I have tested Rhapsody since firmware update before last and it worked without any disconnect problems (hard wired, very fast Internet connection). The Internet Radio and local media server streaming generally works fine when using the TV interface (the web interface for playing media is extremely slow and unreliable) after latest firmware update (A)2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs


----------



## rstahl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18571711
> 
> 
> As I said, I didn't have any AAC experience prior to the DSP1 36.61 update, but Linden is seeing this w/o the recent update.
> 
> 
> I wonder if there's anyone lurking on the thread who hasn't updated in a while that could take a listen and test for us?
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I have been lurking and will admit I still only understand 75% of the 3808 potential. After one and a half years you think I'd have It down. In any event must have missed AAC and what that stands for? I don't have the feature upgrade, but did update last summer or fall. My internet radio works good whith only a rare network down message maybe three times since I owned the unit. I have a pretty good Internet conn, but do listen to the same stations alot. Floyd4ever, 80s out of california. I will look up my current software and get back to you tommorrow. Rob


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"But to say nothing gets fixed with firmware updates is false."


In your rush to defend Denon cap you have taken the post out of context.


Denon needs to fix Rhapsody and the Web/Internet Radio features. This they have not done.


"The Internet Radio and local media server streaming generally works fine when using the TV interface"


No, it does not generally work fine.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"the NIC card in the 3808 is so bad it can't handle the current internet enviroment."


It isn't very fancy that's for sure. The way it can't seem to reconnect and refresh itself is interesting. But if its primarily code driven and not hardware driven some of the network stuff could be addressed.


----------



## CHuntMD

I don't watch to many BluRays but so far the ones I've bought don't have the sound as the standard DVD. The 3808ci drives a Mythos 1 5.1 with the .1 being a Epic Dragon 18" Subwoofer. Movies like Master & Commander, Bolt, Batman or any of the ones on the Subwoofer forum as "couch shakers" will shake the room with the 3808ci at a volume of 26.


Had Avatar at a higher volume (16) and it was "ok" sounding. Everything is using HDMI, latest firmwares and the display on the 3808 shows 5.1 output.


On the 3808 it shows Multi Channel In for BluRay (if I remember correctly) where DVD via my Denon DVD player will show DOLBY DIGITAL+PLgx CINEMA.


I'm thinking something needs to be configured better. Suggestions?


CH


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18575854
> 
> 
> "But to say nothing gets fixed with firmware updates is false."
> 
> 
> In your rush to defend Denon cap you have taken the post out of context.
> 
> 
> Denon needs to fix Rhapsody and the Web/Internet Radio features. This they have not done.
> 
> 
> > yes I said that in my post I would like to see Denon fix Rhapsody issues.
> 
> 
> "The Internet Radio and local media server streaming generally works fine when using the TV interface"
> 
> 
> No, it does not generally work fine.
> 
> 
> > maybe not for you but for most everyone else it does



If you dislike the NET/USB functionality in the Denon so much why not put your time and efforts into simply purchasing and plugging in a dedicated media player with Internet radio functionality?


----------



## JayMan007

Does anyone have the DenONOFF App?


It looks decent in itunes, and their website, but doesn't say that it will control Zone 2/3... It says it will in future updates.







but not when.


Thanks,

Jay


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18576702
> 
> 
> If you dislike the NET/USB functionality in the Denon so much why not put your time and efforts into simply purchasing and plugging in a dedicated media player with Internet radio functionality?



My iPhone and dock works with any internet radio station around the world. All the time.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHuntMD* /forum/post/18576000
> 
> 
> I don't watch to many BluRays but so far the ones I've bought don't have the sound as the standard DVD. The 3808ci drives a Mythos 1 5.1 with the .1 being a Epic Dragon 18" Subwoofer. Movies like Master & Commander, Bolt, Batman or any of the ones on the Subwoofer forum as "couch shakers" will shake the room with the 3808ci at a volume of 26.
> 
> 
> Had Avatar at a higher volume (16) and it was "ok" sounding. Everything is using HDMI, latest firmwares and the display on the 3808 shows 5.1 output.
> 
> 
> On the 3808 it shows Multi Channel In for BluRay (if I remember correctly) where DVD via my Denon DVD player will show DOLBY DIGITAL+PLgx CINEMA.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking something needs to be configured better. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> CH




The BD of Avatar audio can come through as DTS HD and sounds pretty good on my system (don't have couch shakers, but whatever).


I have my BD player (LG BD390) set to "primary pass through" on hdmi audio and the Denon detects it as DTS HD. I'd check to see if the PS3 has a pass through setting for audio and if so see if that works better.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"If you dislike the NET/USB functionality in the Denon so much why not put your time and efforts into simply purchasing and plugging in a dedicated media player with Internet radio functionality?"


So we shouldn't expect Denon to get it right and fix it cap?


That's kinda sad.


Its my problem cause I expect a feature to work? This is your logic?


What vTuner and Denon radio offer are not the same as a generic media server.


But thanks for making it clear Denon is not to be counted on regarding fixing it.


----------



## Slare

Hit select while the movie is playing and the PS3 display will come up and show you what is playing. The Denon will display multi-ch in with HD if you are using a PS3 fat...


I just watched Avatar the other night with the same ps3/3808 and it sounded great. But it does seem to have a fairly low overall volume setting, I was watching it at least 5-6 db louder than most other content.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHuntMD* /forum/post/18576000
> 
> 
> I don't watch to many BluRays but so far the ones I've bought don't have the sound as the standard DVD. The 3808ci drives a Mythos 1 5.1 with the .1 being a Epic Dragon 18" Subwoofer. Movies like Master & Commander, Bolt, Batman or any of the ones on the Subwoofer forum as "couch shakers" will shake the room with the 3808ci at a volume of 26.
> 
> 
> Had Avatar at a higher volume (16) and it was "ok" sounding. Everything is using HDMI, latest firmwares and the display on the 3808 shows 5.1 output.
> 
> 
> On the 3808 it shows Multi Channel In for BluRay (if I remember correctly) where DVD via my Denon DVD player will show DOLBY DIGITAL+PLgx CINEMA.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking something needs to be configured better. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> CH


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18579846
> 
> 
> "If you dislike the NET/USB functionality in the Denon so much why not put your time and efforts into simply purchasing and plugging in a dedicated media player with Internet radio functionality?"
> 
> 
> So we shouldn't expect Denon to get it right and fix it cap?
> 
> 
> That's kinda sad.
> 
> 
> Its my problem cause I expect a feature to work? This is your logic?
> 
> 
> What vTuner and Denon radio offer are not the same as a generic media server.
> 
> 
> But thanks for making it clear Denon is not to be counted on regarding fixing it.



No I said.. once again I would like to see Denon improve NET/USB functionality in particular several Rhapsody issues.


I use NET/USB Internet Radio and local media server streaming without any problem. I don't mind the slower scrolling or paging on the TV screen. Other then that I enjoy Internet Radio via Denon NET/USB


Have you tried a hard reset. Maybe your config is somehow messed up.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18577044
> 
> 
> My iPhone and dock works with any internet radio station around the world. All the time.



That's cool. Though I don't have an iPhone


----------



## jsmiddleton4

cap,


I can read sir.


I'm getting ready to use the FM tuner this morning. Should I expect it to work as advertised?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18581342
> 
> 
> cap,
> 
> 
> I can read sir.
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to use the FM tuner this morning. Should I expect it to work as advertised?



very good


----------



## SpedInFargo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/18576743
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the DenONOFF App?
> 
> 
> It looks decent in itunes, and their website, but doesn't say that it will control Zone 2/3... It says it will in future updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but not when.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jay



I saw this one mentioned in another thread and it also does not seem to support Zones 2 or 3. I emailed the author and never heard back:

http://www.deremote.com/


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpedInFargo* /forum/post/18582152
> 
> 
> I saw this one mentioned in another thread and it also does not seem to support Zones 2 or 3. I emailed the author and never heard back:
> 
> http://www.deremote.com/



I e-mailed them yesterday...and did get a reply.



> Quote:
> Hi,
> 
> 
> At the moment only the main zone is supported.
> 
> A new version with multi-zone support is under development but unfortunately I can not yet give a release date.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Frans, DeRemote


----------



## HuskerHarley

I recently purchased an iTouch, what is the best/convenient way to hook it up to the 3808 for playback?


HH


----------



## Gary J

If it's like the iphone the docks have a RCA out.


----------



## rotohead

It's not the most elegant setup but you can access the web controller on the Denon using Safari on the iPhone (WiFi). I wish CMD3808 was iPhone compatable. That would be good enough for me. It still wouldn't replace my Harmony 890 Pro (RF) for all things dealing with the Denon.


----------



## rotohead

I'll also take this opportunity to add a bit of info on why I feel Denon's efforts to fix NET/USB issues are ineffective to this pt. None of the updates have ever fixed the bugs relating to NET/USB. I know alittle about this but am no expert so I've paid experts (not the Mod Squad or whatever they're called) to test my house networking system (in excess 20mbps cable), test the Denon (void warranty) and then do it again with someone else...I buy a iPhone to access Rhapshody on the same network and it work's (almost) flawlessly. Something doesn't make sense and over all this for me it's Denon using a crappy internet card or using poor software code and not being very effective in solving this problem. I've stayed with Rhapsody because it works great thru the iphone (can't be my network). I won't be buying another Denon product in my lifetime (and I've had 3) when there are better choices.


Actually I've had seven Denon's...I have three running now.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

roto,


I'll be glad if Denon addresses it. I am not holding my breath however.



It is sad that a main feature functions so poorly at many levels and Denon doesn't seem to care.


----------



## hdg360

The left channel all of a sudden is starting to fade...I was watching a movie and the sound started coming and going with a small clicking noise..I thought maybe loose wires or bad plug in...so I switched the speaker wires to see if it was the speaker or receiver and its the receiver. Any ideas other than sending it in ? Thanks


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdg360* /forum/post/18585880
> 
> 
> The left channel all of a sudden is starting to fade...I was watching a movie and the sound started coming and going with a small clicking noise..I thought maybe loose wires or bad plug in...so I switched the speaker wires to see if it was the speaker or receiver and its the receiver. Any ideas other than sending it in ? Thanks



If you checked the wires, connection and swapped around speaker and wires, then try resetting the microprocessor (see page 58 in OM).


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18466927
> 
> 
> FLAC streams fine from my DLNA NAS with whatever built in server it has.
> 
> 
> The 3808 does not support all types of FLAC however. If you are trying high bit rate or multi-channel I don't believe they are supported.



TVersity handles almost all of my FLAC, but would not play 5.1 FLAC. A couple of weeks ago I found out that Foobar2000 has a media server component add-on, I installed it, and it is wonderful... plays everything I throw at it (through PS3 into my 3808), and is super-easy to create and manage playlists.


I'm a BIG Foobar2000 fan.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/18583033
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an iTouch, what is the best/convenient way to hook it up to the 3808 for playback?
> 
> 
> HH





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18583072
> 
> 
> If it's like the iphone the docks have a RCA out.




I don't have a DOCK, which one should I purchase?


HH


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/18588530
> 
> 
> I don't have a DOCK, which one should I purchase?
> 
> 
> HH



I don't know. Any that have an audio out connection I suppose. Maybe more than one. I also have one in a second home so my iPhone provides internet radio wherever I am.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/18588305
> 
> 
> TVersity handles almost all of my FLAC, but would not play 5.1 FLAC. A couple of weeks ago I found out that Foobar2000 has a media server component add-on, I installed it, and it is wonderful... plays everything I throw at it (through PS3 into my 3808), and is super-easy to create and manage playlists.
> 
> 
> I'm a BIG Foobar2000 fan.



Nurn, can you get it to play multi-channel as multi-channel or does it downconvert?


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/18588530
> 
> 
> I don't have a DOCK, which one should I purchase?
> 
> 
> HH



Check here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...tibility+Chart 


document is a bit dated but may help you find a dock that works with your iTouch.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/18584943
> 
> 
> I'll also take this opportunity to add a bit of info on why I feel Denon's efforts to fix NET/USB issues are ineffective to this pt. None of the updates have ever fixed the bugs relating to NET/USB. I know alittle about this but am no expert so I've paid experts (not the Mod Squad or whatever they're called) to test my house networking system (in excess 20mbps cable), test the Denon (void warranty) and then do it again with someone else...I buy a iPhone to access Rhapshody on the same network and it work's (almost) flawlessly. Something doesn't make sense and over all this for me it's Denon using a crappy internet card or using poor software code and not being very effective in solving this problem. I've stayed with Rhapsody because it works great thru the iphone (can't be my network). I won't be buying another Denon product in my lifetime (and I've had 3) when there are better choices.
> 
> 
> Actually I've had seven Denon's...I have three running now.



I fired up Rhapsody again to do some testing. The Rhapsody issues listed here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs for *LATEST* firmware dated April 28, 2010 still exist. No problems with Rhapsody disconnecting when playing track to track or switching music selections using my remote control and the NET/USB Rhapsody menu... except one song that stopped and then automatically resumed play beginning of the track. Testing performed over a couple few hour period. This testing was quite enjoyable














Prior to Rhapsody testing we listened to NET/USB Internet Radio for about an hour or so while preparing dinner. No problem with Internet Radio.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"No problem with Internet Radio."


Sorry but I can listen to one station all day long via internet radio and that does not equal "No problem with Internet Radio".


There are many factors to the "Internet Radio" beyond a station playing while you are making dinner including matters such as the interface both web and gui, storing presets, navigating menu structures and choices, figuring out terms that are the same in multiple places, stalls that occur in using the interface, stations that don't play appropriately like some with AAC encoding, etc. The list can go on.....


The idea that your tests equate to "No problem with Internet Radio" is a bit suspect.


Your post and conclusion however are revealing.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHuntMD* /forum/post/18576000
> 
> 
> I don't watch to many BluRays but so far the ones I've bought don't have the sound as the standard DVD. The 3808ci drives a Mythos 1 5.1 with the .1 being a Epic Dragon 18" Subwoofer. Movies like Master & Commander, Bolt, Batman or any of the ones on the Subwoofer forum as "couch shakers" will shake the room with the 3808ci at a volume of 26.
> 
> 
> Had Avatar at a higher volume (16) and it was "ok" sounding. Everything is using HDMI, latest firmwares and the display on the 3808 shows 5.1 output.
> 
> 
> On the 3808 it shows Multi Channel In for BluRay (if I remember correctly) where DVD via my Denon DVD player will show DOLBY DIGITAL+PLgx CINEMA.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking something needs to be configured better. Suggestions?
> 
> 
> CH



If your Denon's display says Multichannel in, that means you are letting your player decode the audio, not the AVR. My suggestion is to change the settings in your player to Bitstream to your Denon. That way the display on the Denon will tell you exactly what kind of audio you are getting. As it now stands, you may be only getting regular DTS or Dolby 5.1 audio, rather than the DTS -Master HD audio or Dolby TrueHD lossless. In other words, you may not be hearing the best audio on the discs you mentioned, but rather the "watered down" version for people who don't have a player or AVR which can decode the new HD formats. Also understand that the levels of the newer formats may be lower than the older formats which some people mistake for lower quality. Just set your player to bitstream (assuming it can do this) and crank up the volume and you should be good to go!


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18593447
> 
> 
> The idea that your tests equate to "No problem with Internet Radio" is a bit suspect.
> 
> 
> Your post and conclusion however are revealing.



You could try being a little kinder to someone who's trying to be helpful. I get that you suspect that he's unwarrantedly promoting Denon for some bizarre reason, but he is one of the most helpful guys in this forum and his firmware tracking site is a boon to us all.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18591799
> 
> 
> I fired up Rhapsody again to do some testing. The Rhapsody issues listed here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs for *LATEST* firmware dated April 28, 2010 still exist. No problems with Rhapsody disconnecting when playing track to track or switching music selections using my remote control and the NET/USB Rhapsody menu... except one song that stopped and then automatically resumed play beginning of the track. Testing performed over a couple few hour period. This testing was quite enjoyable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to Rhapsody testing we listened to NET/USB Internet Radio for about an hour or so while preparing dinner. No problem with Internet Radio.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18593447
> 
> 
> "No problem with Internet Radio."
> 
> 
> Sorry but I can listen to one station all day long via internet radio and that does not equal "No problem with Internet Radio".
> 
> 
> There are many factors to the "Internet Radio" beyond a station playing while you are making dinner including matters such as the interface both web and gui, storing presets, navigating menu structures and choices, figuring out terms that are the same in multiple places, stalls that occur in using the interface, stations that don't play appropriately like some with AAC encoding, etc. The list can go on.....
> 
> 
> The idea that your tests equate to "No problem with Internet Radio" is a bit suspect.
> 
> 
> Your post and conclusion however are revealing.




Listened to several different radio stations while making dinner switching around to different ones. No problem.


My testing and the results thereof are as I stated.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18591799
> 
> 
> I fired up Rhapsody again to do some testing. The Rhapsody issues listed here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs for *LATEST* firmware dated April 28, 2010 still exist. No problems with Rhapsody disconnecting when playing track to track or switching music selections using my remote control and the NET/USB Rhapsody menu... except one song that stopped and then automatically resumed play beginning of the track. Testing performed over a couple few hour period. This testing was quite enjoyable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to Rhapsody testing we listened to NET/USB Internet Radio for about an hour or so while preparing dinner. No problem with Internet Radio.



Before they took down the forum I had a thread going over at Real Networks about the Rhap issues and about 1 in 20 people had no issue with disconnects, the other 19 all had the same 'server disconnected' error and the same GUI bugs on the Denon. I tried for over a year to work with RN and Denon to get a fix until I just gave up. At least RN staff gave me some free monthly credits, Denon just blamed my home network and gave me lip. Using Rhapsody with my iphone works good and doesn't have to be constantly 're-authorized' every time it disconnects. Just recently a new app for Rhap is available on the iphone that solved many problems. I just wish I could see the same effort from Denon.


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18588805
> 
> 
> Nurn, can you get it to play multi-channel as multi-channel or does it downconvert?



Well, definitely full 5.1 when Foobar2000 plays the multichannel FLACs through my PC's sound card into my PC's 5.1 Logitech speakers.


Not so sure about what happens when I play them through the Denon into my home theatre 5.1 system, however. PC (running Foobar2000 media server) --> Dlink Wireless router (PC to Dlink via WiFi) --> PS3 (hardwired to Dlink router) --> Denon (HDMI from PS3 to Denon). Front panel display on Denon shows input signal as stereo, output as 5.1. Looks like something in the chain is downconverting the 5.1 FLAC to stereo (could be the PS3 doing this), and then the Denon is upconverting it into (possibly "quasi") 5.1.


I haven't tried playing around with the PS3 settings yet.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/18593897
> 
> 
> Before they took down the forum I had a thread going over at Real Networks about the Rhap issues and about 1 in 20 people had no issue with disconnects, the other 19 all had the same 'server disconnected' error and the same GUI bugs on the Denon. I tried for over a year to work with RN and Denon to get a fix until I just gave up. At least RN staff gave me some free monthly credits, Denon just blamed my home network and gave me lip. Using Rhapsody with my iphone works good and doesn't have to be constantly 're-authorized' every time it disconnects. Just recently a new app for Rhap is available on the iphone that solved many problems. I just wish I could see the same effort from Denon.



Read this http://www.avforums.com/forums/denon...nnected-2.html and try 'gcoupe' solution to NET/USB disconnects. 'gcoupe' also as a blog about his solution: http://gcoupe.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!6AA39937A982345B!7909.entry 


I don't use this solution at all and have no disconnect problem since the firmware release referenced in those posts.


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/18593936
> 
> 
> PC (running Foobar2000 media server) --> Dlink Wireless router (PC to Dlink via WiFi) --> PS3 (hardwired to Dlink router) --> Denon (HDMI from PS3 to Denon).



Actually slight correction to above... like my PC, the PS3 is wirelessly connected to my network, not hardwired to the router.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I just wish I could see the same effort from Denon."


Me too. Or we can go here, go there, try this "fix", that "fix". Sorta like Voodoo. We need the right voodoo chant and that'll get-r-done....


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18594004
> 
> 
> Read this http://www.avforums.com/forums/denon...nnected-2.html and try 'gcoupe' solution to NET/USB disconnects. 'gcoupe' also as a blog about his solution: http://gcoupe.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!6AA39937A982345B!7909.entry
> 
> 
> I don't use this solution at all and have no disconnect problem since the firmware release referenced in those posts.



Thanks for the links. I'll look it over. I've tried many filtering/dedicated IP assigning, etc on two different routers and no changes so far. The TrendNet router I currently use has some features that should be able to fix this problem. The lab I took my Denon to last winter for testing had numerous setups and none of them worked very well but thanks anyway...always willing to look in different directions.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/18595055
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links. I'll look it over. I've tried many filtering/dedicated IP assigning, etc on two different routers and no changes so far. The TrendNet router I currently use has some features that should be able to fix this problem. The lab I took my Denon to last winter for testing had numerous setups and none of them worked very well but thanks anyway...always willing to look in different directions.



Your welcome. It is true the solution 'gcoupe' blogs about has worked for numerous people. I have monitored the traffic and see the connection being made that 'gcoupe' talks about blocking to resolve NET/USB disconnect problems. Now since 'gcoupe' solution is blocking a connection to a Rhapsody server may actually cause Rhapsody not to work at all, I don't know. But certainly people have used his solution to resolve disconnect problems streaming Internet radio and local music server sources.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18593613
> 
> 
> You could try being a little kinder to someone who's trying to be helpful. I get that you suspect that he's unwarrantedly promoting Denon for some bizarre reason, but he is one of the most helpful guys in this forum and his firmware tracking site is a boon to us all.



True and it's probably user error anyway.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18595573
> 
> 
> True and it's probably user error anyway.



That's a ignorant statement. There are no user settings on the Denon that could cause any errors (except for maybe the powersaver setting). I wish there were more user options to look at but there aren't. All these firmware updates aren't done to try to eliminate 'user error's. It's done to correct mistakes in the original product. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Gary J

Right. Ask Granny to tune in a internet radio station and you will see what user errors are.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/18583033
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an iTouch, what is the best/convenient way to hook it up to the 3808 for playback?
> 
> 
> HH




When I want to play my iPod through my 3808 I use a cable such as this one and connect it to the aux. L/R on the front of the unit:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Or if you feel like spending more gets you more then this cable will work also: http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=4932 


I haven't figured out the benefits of a Denon Dock yet.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"That's a ignorant statement."


Thanks Roto but Gary has an axe to grind as he has made incorrect statements on the bluray forum which have been challenged by myself. I consider the source.


The coding in the firmware for the internet radio piece needs help. It is buggy, slow and problematic. I know it, you know it. The rest like cap and gary are what they is....


The idea that cap is trying to "help" is however interesting.


If he wants to help he can give me the words to the voodoo chant that will make the 3808's internet/web radio stuff work properly and as advertised.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I could be saying the words right though but since I don't have a Jamacian accent its not working?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18594004
> 
> 
> Read this http://www.avforums.com/forums/denon...nnected-2.html and try 'gcoupe' solution to NET/USB disconnects. 'gcoupe' also as a blog about his solution: http://gcoupe.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!6AA39937A982345B!7909.entry
> 
> 
> I don't use this solution at all and have no disconnect problem since the firmware release referenced in those posts.



Help, meet Disbelief.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18603302
> 
> 
> The idea that cap is trying to "help" is however interesting.
> 
> 
> If he wants to help he can give me the words to the voodoo chant that will make the 3808's internet/web radio stuff work properly and as advertised.



Disbelief, Help.

*@JSMiddleton*: Did you sacrifice the chicken and wave it over the 3808? That part is crucial and most firmware fixes won't work without it.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18603302
> 
> 
> "That's a ignorant statement."
> 
> 
> Thanks Roto but Gary has an axe to grind as he has made incorrect statements on the bluray forum which have been challenged by myself. I consider the source.
> 
> 
> The coding in the firmware for the internet radio piece needs help. It is buggy, slow and problematic. I know it, you know it. The rest like cap and gary are what they is....
> 
> 
> The idea that cap is trying to "help" is however interesting.
> 
> 
> If he wants to help he can give me the words to the voodoo chant that will make the 3808's internet/web radio stuff work properly and as advertised.



Any level headed intelligent individual sees right through your shenanigans. I have clearly stated results from testing I have performed and I have posted work around solutions that may be helpful. Rather then look for a solution what do you do? You conveniently ignore anything that is not helpful to your whining. Your posts on this subject matter are not constructive nor are they helpful to anyone looking to resolve a problem.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18604180
> 
> 
> help, meet disbelief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disbelief, help.
> 
> *@jsmiddleton*: Did you sacrifice the chicken and wave it over the 3808? That part is crucial and most firmware fixes won't work without it.



rofl hahahaha


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18604190
> 
> 
> Any level headed intelligent individual sees right through your shenanigans.



That happened a long time ago. Check prior posts.


On 2nd thought don't waste your time.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18604755
> 
> 
> That happened a long time ago. Check prior posts.
> 
> 
> On 2nd thought don't waste your time.



Yup


"Never argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level and beat you with experience."


----------



## Gary J

The good news is the truth is on record in the threads and you learn who to trust. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gcoupe

With reference to the Denon Firmware update released on October 15 2009. I should point out that it seems to have worked for me. I no longer get the "server disconnected" message on my Denon, and the Firewall rule that I mention in my blog entry is now not needed. I have updated the blog entry to reflect this.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/18583033
> 
> 
> I recently purchased an iTouch, what is the best/convenient way to hook it up to the 3808 for playback?
> 
> 
> HH



Depends on what you want to do...


I have an airport express (wireless connection) with RCA connection to the Denon 3808. (It also has an optical out with a special apple cable or adapter)

-I ordered one of these, but haven't tested it yet.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


With the "Remote" app, I can control iTunes (on PC upstairs) with touch/iphone, and play it through the Denon.


This works great when I'm on the Patio (Zone2) and can select music, album, playlist, internet radio I want to hear..


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/18603121
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't figured out the benefits of a Denon Dock yet.



It allows you to select songs, playlist(s), etc. from the Denon GUI.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/18610171
> 
> 
> Depends on what you want to do...
> 
> 
> I have an airport express (wireless connection) with RCA connection to the Denon 3808. (It also has an optical out with a special apple cable or adapter)
> 
> -I ordered one of these, but haven't tested it yet.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> With the "Remote" app, I can control iTunes (on PC upstairs) with touch/iphone, and play it through the Denon.
> 
> 
> This works great when I'm on the Patio (Zone2) and can select music, album, playlist, internet radio I want to hear..



Optical out of the airport express works fine. No need for any apple branded cable or adapter. The Monoprice cables/adapters will work.


----------



## iramack

Forget the analog connections altogether on the AE. I use one (2 actually) on the 3808 and another receiver in the house via optical. It's a mini optical to regular optical. Generic is fine. You really want to use the dacs in your Denon to get the best fidelity out of the streamed music. I hear the AE puts out bit perfect data streams to the optical connector. WAY COOL!!!


Steve


----------



## hudsonator

I have my 3808ci connected to my PS3, but when i play Blu-ray movies my Denon only shows that 5.1 channels are being used. I have already gone into the menu/settings and changed the "Amp Assign" to 7.1....then went into the speaker config and set the Surround Back speakers to small/2 speakers. It doesn't matter if my PS3's BD HDMI Audio is set to Bitstream or Linear PCM: i get the same result - 5.1 audio.


The ONLY way i have been able to get sound from my Surround Backs is by setting the DSP Simulation to Matrix, which I assume means that the Surround Back audio is "fake" (i.e. not true 7.1).


Two FYI points...I did do the "test tone" and got sound from all speakers, so my Surround Backs are connected properly...also, I have updated the Firmware as of this evening.


Thanks in advance for reading my post and for any help you can provide!

Andrew


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hudsonator* /forum/post/18614051
> 
> 
> I have my 3808ci connected to my PS3, but when i play Blu-ray movies my Denon only shows that 5.1 channels are being used. I have already gone into the menu/settings and changed the "Amp Assign" to 7.1....then went into the speaker config and set the Surround Back speakers to small/2 speakers. It doesn't matter if my PS3's BD HDMI Audio is set to Bitstream or Linear PCM: i get the same result - 5.1 audio.



See page 43 of your owner's manual, 3rd column, *"SB Ch Out (for multi-channel sources)"*


The trick is you have to make the setting change while the (5.1) program is playing.


----------



## cfraser

Also he should be aware that "true 7.1" as he calls it is very rare. Even on those uncommon-enough 7.1 BDs, the two recorded back channels are usually derived and not discrete anyway.


I can assure you that if the PS3 sees a 7.1 audio track, it sends the two back channels. You will see it on the 3808 input "box" display.


----------



## hudsonator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18614617
> 
> 
> See page 43 of your owner's manual, 3rd column, *"SB Ch Out (for multi-channel sources)"*
> 
> 
> The trick is you have to make the setting change while the (5.1) program is playing.



Thanks! I thought i had checked EVERY option in the GUI menu, but obviously missed this one.


Question...for 7.1 surround BD movies (DTS-HD Master), what is the optimum setting for the Surround Back speakers in the Parameters menu? There are options for Matrix, Non-Matrix, PLIIx Cinema, PLIIx Music...the ES DSCRT and DSCRT ON options that are listed in the manual do not appear in my 3808s GUI menu.


Thanks again!


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hudsonator* /forum/post/18615362
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought i had checked EVERY option in the GUI menu, but obviously missed this one.
> 
> 
> Question...for 7.1 surround BD movies (DTS-HD Master), what is the optimum setting for the Surround Back speakers in the Parameters menu? There are options for Matrix, Non-Matrix, PLIIx Cinema, PLIIx Music...the ES DSCRT and DSCRT ON options that are listed in the manual do not appear in my 3808s GUI menu.
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



I recommend PLIIX Cinema for all sources. It gives a broader range of sound effects than PLIIX Music. I have not tried the other options, but I believe the general concensus would be that either PLIIX would be a better choice than all the others.


fafner


----------



## hudsonator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18615386
> 
> 
> I recommend PLIIX Cinema for all sources. It gives a broader range of sound effects than PLIIX Music. I have not tried the other options, but I believe the general concensus would be that either PLIIX would be a better choice than all the others.
> 
> 
> fafner



Will that setting give me true 7.1 channel (i.e. 7 discrete channels, not some digital simulation of 7 ch surround)?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hudsonator* /forum/post/18615444
> 
> 
> Will that setting give me true 7.1 channel (i.e. 7 discrete channels, not some digital simulation of 7 ch surround)?



Yes it will if your source is 7.1. Other wise it HAS to digitally create the missing channels. For a 5.1 source it will play all the 5.1 channels exactly as they were recorded, but for the rears some info from just the surrounds will be created for each of the rear channels.


fafner


----------



## cfraser

I think you still don't really get it...just because a BD has 6.1/7.1 DTS-HD MA *doesn't* mean the back channel(s) are discrete. They may be recorded as discrete, but were *derived* before recording. There is VERY little "true 7.1" on any BD. So don't be too fussed about generating them yourself, it's mostly what they did at the studio to create those relatively few 7.1 BDs. You will get the back channels if they are there.


I think "Shoot 'em Up" may be discrete 7.1, sounds like it to me. Not a great movie, but some enjoy it...three guesses what it's about.


----------



## rec head

The display on the 3808 will tell you how many channels are being input (on the left) and how many are being output (on the right). If your disc has 7.1 channels (discretely recorded or otherwise derived) you will see it on the display. It should show 7.1 on the left and 7.1 on the right. Or it may show that you are processing from 5.1 for example to 7.1 and you will see 5.1 on the left and 7.1 on the right.


----------



## Hakka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hudsonator* /forum/post/18614051
> 
> 
> I have my 3808ci connected to my PS3, but when i play Blu-ray movies my Denon only shows that 5.1 channels are being used. I have already gone into the menu/settings and changed the "Amp Assign" to 7.1....then went into the speaker config and set the Surround Back speakers to small/2 speakers. It doesn't matter if my PS3's BD HDMI Audio is set to Bitstream or Linear PCM: i get the same result - 5.1 audio.
> 
> 
> The ONLY way i have been able to get sound from my Surround Backs is by setting the DSP Simulation to Matrix, which I assume means that the Surround Back audio is "fake" (i.e. not true 7.1).
> 
> 
> Two FYI points...I did do the "test tone" and got sound from all speakers, so my Surround Backs are connected properly...also, I have updated the Firmware as of this evening.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for reading my post and for any help you can provide!
> 
> Andrew



On the 3808 dispaly, left side shows input channels, right side shows output channels.


If you are playing a BD with a 5.1 track and you want 7.1 you will need to set AFDM to off in the 3808 parameter menu (as well has setting amp assign to 7.1 and pl2x to on). AFDM is 'Auto Flag Detect Mode', when switched on it will only go to 7.1 mode if the track contains a flag. Most tracks do not have the flag so you need to set it to off.



Hakka.


----------



## Rhythmx

What does the Power saving on/off actually do. I leave it on, since when it is off, it seems to draw more power, and cause the Furman power conditioner to hum slightly when in standby mode. I don't have any network cable connected to the unit(unless I perform an upgrade, in which case, I turn Power saving off).


Thanks


Mark


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18617023
> 
> 
> The display on the 3808 will tell you how many channels are being input (on the left) and how many are being output (on the right). If your disc has 7.1 channels (discretely recorded or otherwise derived) you will see it on the display. It should show 7.1 on the left and 7.1 on the right. Or it may show that you are processing from 5.1 for example to 7.1 and you will see 5.1 on the left and 7.1 on the right.



I was under the impression that the actual channel "output" was displayed on the left side of the display???


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rhythmx* /forum/post/18620330
> 
> 
> What does the Power saving on/off actually do. I leave it on, since when it is off, it seems to draw more power, and cause the Furman power conditioner to hum slightly when in standby mode. I don't have any network cable connected to the unit(unless I perform an upgrade, in which case, I turn Power saving off).
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Mark



When Power Savings is set to Off you can access the 3808 via the LAN connection while the receiver is in standby. I leave it set to off because I often control the 3808 via my PC in zone 3. Since you only use the LAN for updates you can leave it set to On and save power.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cam McFarland* /forum/post/18620697
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that the actual channel "output" was displayed on the left side of the display???



P4 of the manual.


In on the left. Out on the right.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18620822
> 
> 
> P4 of the manual.
> 
> 
> In on the left. Out on the right.



Not doubting you, but then why does my output always equal what is shown on the left side of the display & the right side seems to always stay the same?


And please keep any replies at 3rd grade level, lol......


----------



## jdsmoothie

"IN on the left ..... OUT on the right" seems fairly straightforward, no?


Every Denon AVR that displays input/output icons is set up this way. Check your display again when you get home. If you're playing a multi channel source and change from STD surround mode to STEREO mode and don't see the icons on the right go down to either 2 or 2.1, then there's something wrong.


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18621311
> 
> 
> "IN on the left ..... OUT on the right" seems fairly straightforward, no?
> 
> 
> Every Denon AVR that displays input/output icons is set up this way. Check your display again when you get home. If you change from STD surround mode to STEREO mode and don't see the icons on the right go down to either 2 or 2.1, then there's something wrong.



The left side of the display is all I see that changes on mine depending on whether it is playing stereo or 5.1....I will attempt to do the test you are saying.


Thanks!


- Cam


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18621311
> 
> 
> "IN on the left ..... OUT on the right" seems fairly straightforward, no?
> 
> 
> Every Denon AVR that displays input/output icons is set up this way. Check your display again when you get home. If you're playing a multi channel source and change from STD surround mode to STEREO mode and don't see the icons on the right go down to either 2 or 2.1, then there's something wrong.



There are some situations in which you'd run into what Cam is talking about though. For instance, I run a multichannel analog out SACD player to the 3808 and when playing a stereo disc the 3808 still thinks it's getting 5.1 channels of audio so it shows lights for all 5.1 channels, but only outputs actual sound to the FL and FR. Using the Xbox 360 via optical (and I believe the PS3 via HDMI as well) to play stereo .mp3 audio as well I get Dolby Digital, but it only comes across in stereo (with the sub engaged) although all 5.1 channels are lit up as outputs.


----------



## jdsmoothie

From his description, sounds like he's using STANDARD surround mode so he only sees the input icons on the left change for a multi channel or 2CH signal signal while the lights on the output side remain constant.


----------



## batpig

right -- if he only has a 5.1 setup, he will ALWAYS have 5.1 output channels lit up on the right side if he is always in a "Standard" mode. He probably has his AVR configured to use Pro Logic II for all 2-ch inputs (whether he knows it or not







). The only time he wouldn't see that is if he engages STEREO or DIRECT mode, but the input icons (left side) will change depending on whether he is getting a 2.0 input or a 5.1 input...


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18622328
> 
> 
> right -- if he only has a 5.1 setup, he will ALWAYS have 5.1 output channels lit up on the right side if he is always in a "Standard" mode. He probably has his AVR configured to use Pro Logic II for all 2-ch inputs (*whether he knows it or not*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The only time he wouldn't see that is if he engages STEREO or DIRECT mode, but the input icons (left side) will change depending on whether he is getting a 2.0 input or a 5.1 input...



Yes, I only have a 5.1 setup & you are correct batpig, I don't know how I have it configured, lol.....










Should I be using something other than "Standard" mode?

Obviously I know very little about the unit, I had somebody else set everything up for me.


----------



## Nurn

Batpig, if anybody knows it would be you...


So, I have multichannel FLACs on my PC, they play great in full 5.1 using FOOBAR2000 on my PC's 5.1 speakers. I have a PS3 hooked up to my Denon via HDMI. The PS3 is hooked up wirelessly to my home network. After much fiddling around, I have been able to play the multichannel FLACs through the Denon (via PC -> PS3 using the FOOBAR2000 uPnP Media Server), but the input on the Denon indicates it is only getting two-channel LPCM - not the full 5.1.


Do you know any way of playing the 5.1 FLAC files via the Denon in full multichannel glory?


----------



## eulaersi

Does anybody have examples of a custom web interface? I would like to create some web pages (designed for the ipad) which will be linked to the build-in web interface of the Denon AVR-3808. Technically, I don't see any problem, do you?


Can I switch the receiver on through the web interface or should I still use the remote control for this?


Tx in advance - Ivan


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eulaersi* /forum/post/18625661
> 
> 
> Does anybody have examples of a custom web interface? I would like to create some web pages (designed for the ipad) which will be linked to the build-in web interface of the Denon AVR-3808. Technically, I don't see any problem, do you?
> 
> 
> Can I switch the receiver on through the web interface or should I still use the remote control for this?
> 
> 
> Tx in advance - Ivan



If power saving is set to OFF you can turn the 3808 ON via web.


Here are some links to projects others have been working on:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1154147 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1199659 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351 


Please start a thread and post it here so we can follow your work. I use Command 3808 all the time and think its great.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/18622559
> 
> 
> Batpig, if anybody knows it would be you...



wrong!







I actually don't know much of anything about streaming FLAC's, multichannel or 2-ch.... I use an Apple TV for all my music.


----------



## eulaersi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18626775
> 
> 
> If power saving is set to OFF you can turn the 3808 ON via web.



Thanks for your quick reply and the links. But when I open up my browser and point to the Denon web interface ( http://192.168.1.22 ) it says that Firefox can't establish a connection.


Should I change some settings in the Denon?


Ivan


----------



## eulaersi

I've connected my HDMI out to a splitter so that I can have a display on the projector and on the tv (I never watch both on projector and tv).


When watching on the projector, the HDMI audio should be rerouted to the amp. When watching on the tv, the HDMI audio should be rerouted to the tv. I always have to change this setting in HDMI settings.


What steps should I follow so this setting is changed automatically with one press on an IR button?


Tx for the reply - Ivan


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eulaersi* /forum/post/18628271
> 
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply and the links. But when I open up my browser and point to the Denon web interface ( http://192.168.1.22 ) it says that Firefox can't establish a connection.
> 
> 
> Should I change some settings in the Denon?
> 
> 
> Ivan




Try leaving off the http://


----------



## eyespy39

@eulaersi: Just to make sure: you did NOT turn the Denon off with the small button? It is in standby mode?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eulaersi* /forum/post/18636428
> 
> 
> When watching on the projector, the HDMI audio should be rerouted to the amp. When watching on the tv, the HDMI audio should be rerouted to the tv. I always have to change this setting in HDMI settings.
> 
> 
> What steps should I follow so this setting is changed automatically with one press on an IR button?
> 
> 
> Tx for the reply - Ivan



Ivan - the HDMI Audio OUT setting cannot be changed with an IR command. Sorry!


----------



## Badas

Hi Guy's


Got a weird question. Hard to explain.


I've been it to HT for a long time and had lots of different equipment. I have at the moment:


Denon AVR 3808

Denon DVD 3930CI

Oppo-83

PS3 Slim.


I used to have the Denon DVD 2900 connected by Coaxial to a Denon 3803.

I use to use Saving Private Rian Tank test for bass quality (real rumble)


So when I got this tittle on Blu, I noticed the bass wasn't as good.










I dug out my DVD tittle and stuck it in my Oppo via HDMI. Suprised not very good.

I then stuck the Dvd in my DVD 3930 via Denon Link. Still not that good. no real difference.


So I guessed it was the 3808 doing something. I turned off Auddessey and re-tested. no real difference.


Is there something the 3808 is doing with bass (some setting)?

I have calibrated my 3 subs via a sound level meter. Same level I used to have on the AVR 3803.


The night mode is also turned off.


My Crossovers are:

L,R = 100HZ

C = 80HZ

SL,SR = 100HZ

SUB = 250HZ


I tried LFE and LFE+MAIN. No real difference


Don't get me wrong the bass is still really good, however on the older equipment it use to be gut wrenching.


Any advise would be appriciated.


Ta


Dono


----------



## eulaersi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18643056
> 
> 
> Ivan - the HDMI Audio OUT setting cannot be changed with an IR command. Sorry!



That is a pitty. tx for the answers.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eulaersi* /forum/post/18636428
> 
> 
> I've connected my HDMI out to a splitter so that I can have a display on the projector and on the tv (I never watch both on projector and tv).
> 
> 
> When watching on the projector, the HDMI audio should be rerouted to the amp. When watching on the tv, the HDMI audio should be rerouted to the tv. I always have to change this setting in HDMI settings.
> 
> 
> What steps should I follow so this setting is changed automatically with one press on an IR button?
> 
> 
> Tx for the reply - Ivan



This can be done using the System Call buttons on the 3808 remote or likely just as easily with a Harmony remote ... programming the individual steps needed to make the menu changes and storing the steps to a single "call" button ... one for when watching on the projector and another for when watching on the TV.


----------



## iramack

Don't see how it can work. Having a single button "macro" maneuver through the menu layers like that. It would have to be in the same place every time when the menu is accessed. I think it stays where it was when last used/exited???


Steve


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18647995
> 
> 
> Don't see how it can work. ...
> 
> Steve



I have to agree with Steve on this one. I use a Harmony and have programmed a number of macros on several different devices. With this question you'd have to get a macro to work consistently on the 3808 and with no ability to absolutely control the starting point I think you're SOL.


You'd probably have to run a different sound source to the TV like optical or something.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18647995
> 
> 
> Don't see how it can work. Having a single button "macro" maneuver through the menu layers like that. It would have to be in the same place every time when the menu is accessed. I think it stays where it was when last used/exited???
> 
> 
> Steve



Ah, but you have forgotten about the "Para" button that immediately takes you to the Parameter menu ... and voila ... you have your starting point.


----------



## eulaersi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eyespy39* /forum/post/18641874
> 
> 
> @eulaersi: Just to make sure: you did NOT turn the Denon off with the small button? It is in standby mode?



I set "Power savings" to OFF, and now it's working.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18643056
> 
> 
> Ah, but you have forgotten about the "Para" button that immediately takes you to the Parameter menu ... and voila ... you have your starting point.



I'll try this one out one of these days.


Tx for all the replies - Ivan


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18648493
> 
> 
> Ah, but you have forgotten about the "Para" button that immediately takes you to the Parameter menu ... and voila ... you have your starting point.



Well, was just about to do a "mea culpa" and apologize for missing this, but...


Tried this on my system and the "para" button on my unit only toggles status for Dynamic EQ/Vol settings. Tried the para button after pulling up the menu, but it doesn't seem to do anything once the menu is up.


Since it's been a long time since I did the Feature Pac, can't remember what the Para button did prior to the update.


I'm assuming I'm missing something.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18650348
> 
> 
> Well, was just about to do a "mea culpa" and apologize for missing this, but...
> 
> 
> Tried this on my system and the "para" button on my unit only toggles status for Dynamic EQ/Vol settings. Tried the para button after pulling up the menu, but it doesn't seem to do anything once the menu is up.
> 
> 
> Since it's been a long time since I did the Feature Pac, can't remember what the Para button did prior to the update.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming I'm missing something.



They changed the purpose of the para button when you add the feature pack. They figured you would want fast access to the dynamic settigns instead.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Prior to the upgrade, the Para button would bring you directly to the Parameter submenu which would be a known starting point to start the System Call macros. With the upgrade installed, you've got a couple options at least: (1) Ensure the menu pointer is always left on the same submenu when exiting (not that tough especially if you rarely use the menu) and (2) Rather than leaving the AVR in Standby, turn it all the way OFF as the menu pointer should then return to the 1st submenu when turned back on.


----------



## cfraser

After the latest firmware update, do you guys still get the "Save Config" from the web interface to work? My 3808 won't even go into standby when I initiate the process. The web connection is fine as internet radio and "check for new firmware" is working. This was my first attempt at saving a config since I did the config save *just before* I did the firmware update 3 weeks ago. Thanks.


Once when I tried Save Config it seemed to save part of it i.e. a config.part file, even though the 3808 didn't shut down first. Network power saving is always off here.


One thing I miss form the web interface is no volume control anymore. The downstairs 3808 is my only device with internet radio, and sometimes I like to turn it up from upstairs LOL.


----------



## kmfdm515

it's been years since i've used headphones with a receiver...is there a way to set them up through the rear of the 3808ci as opposed to using the front headphones jack? i've got wireless headphones and was trying to avoid having the wires out all the time.


----------



## Browninggold

Do you have the power saver setting to off? To use the web control function, set the GUI menu "Manual Setup" - "Network Setup" - "Other" - "Power Saving" setting to "OFF"


----------



## jdsmoothie

kmfdm515 -


Sure, although connection depends on whether they're analog or digital ... if digital, you'll want to connect the optical cable from your source to either OPT2 or OPT3 and then connect the same numbered OPT output to your wireless transmitter, otherwise, if analog, connect either an analog cable or optical (PCM 2.0) from your source(s) to the AVR with an RCA cable from one of the RCA OUT or Zone Pre-outs to the wireless transmitter.


----------



## kmfdm515




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18652330
> 
> 
> kmfdm515 -
> 
> 
> Sure, although connection depends on whether they're analog or digital ... if digital, you'll want to connect the optical cable from your source to either OPT2 or OPT3 and then connect the same numbered OPT output to your wireless transmitter, otherwise, if analog, connect either an analog cable or optical (PCM 2.0) from your source(s) to the AVR with an RCA cable from one of the RCA OUT or Zone Pre-outs to the wireless transmitter.



thanks for the reply...they're analog headphones. i've got 5 sources all to the receiver via hdmi or optical. would the RCA out allow me to use them with any of the sources, while muting the main 5.1 speakers? (like you would get if you just plugged them into the front).


----------



## jdsmoothie

HDMI connections won't work at all and optical audio would have to be PCM 2.0, as DD/DTS 5.1 will not work. Yes, you can mute the main speakers and still get audio via the headphones, or you can leave the main speakers on (especially nice if someone in the room is hearing impaired).


----------



## kmfdm515




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18652388
> 
> 
> HDMI connections won't work at all and optical audio would have to be PCM 2.0, as DD/DTS 5.1 will not work.



i see...sounds like i'll be using the front hookup after all.


thanks for the help.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18652255
> 
> 
> After the latest firmware update, do you guys still get the "Save Config" from the web interface to work? My 3808 won't even go into standby when I initiate the process. The web connection is fine as internet radio and "check for new firmware" is working. This was my first attempt at saving a config since I did the config save *just before* I did the firmware update 3 weeks ago. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Once when I tried Save Config it seemed to save part of it i.e. a config.part file, even though the 3808 didn't shut down first. Network power saving is always off here.
> 
> 
> One thing I miss form the web interface is no volume control anymore. The downstairs 3808 is my only device with internet radio, and sometimes I like to turn it up from upstairs LOL.



The web controller has volume control. The save configuration using web controller works fine.


Be sure to have the AVR turned on and without Internet Radio source selected, power saver off. Then do the save option using the web controller.


----------



## cfraser

^ Yup, IR not selected/running (I am monitoring my router traffic on the 3808 connection), AVR on, Power Saving OFF. I do NOT have a volume control anywhere. I went through ALL the menus at least a half-dozen times over the last couple days, and again a few times while sitting here trying to get Save Config to work just now...I couldn't believe they took it out! We are talking the DENON web interface, yes? Does it know I'm in Canada and I get a "special" interface??







Can I somehow have a bad version of it?? Of course, I could just be stupid... Actually though, I'm pretty familiar with the 3808 and 4310.


I can't figure it out. Last time I saved a config was April 28 @ 12:38am...why I'm suspicious. I mean, the AVR doesn't even shut down first now. I have removed power from it several times, sometimes for hours JIC that helped.


Edit: where is the volume control on your interface? Thanks. Also, what do you guys type in to call up the interface? I have always just typed in the local IP address of the 3808.


----------



## captavs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cfraser* 
^ Yup, IR not selected/running (I am monitoring my router traffic on the 3808 connection), AVR on, Power Saving OFF. I do NOT have a volume control anywhere. I went through ALL the menus at least a half-dozen times over the last couple days, and again a few times while sitting here trying to get Save Config to work just now...I couldn't believe they took it out! We are talking the DENON web interface, yes? Does it know I'm in Canada and I get a "special" interface??







Can I somehow have a bad version of it?? Of course, I could just be stupid... Actually though, I'm pretty familiar with the 3808 and 4310.


I can't figure it out. Last time I saved a config was April 28 @ 12:38am...why I'm suspicious. I mean, the AVR doesn't even shut down first now. I have removed power from it several times, sometimes for hours JIC that helped.


Edit: where is the volume control on your interface? Thanks.
That is quite odd... volume control available after clicking on 'Main Zone Control' See attached.


Have you checked the firmware module versions to see if anything is incorrect?

 

MainZone.pdf 125.68359375k . file


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18652597
> 
> 
> Also, what do you guys type in to call up the interface? I have always just typed in the local IP address of the 3808.



Yea just use the local IP of your Denon to bring up the Denon web controller.


Firmware module versions are the same for USA and Canada.

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...le+Change+Logs 


You might use Command3808 instead of the web controller: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## cfraser

^ Thanks for your help. Just did a PC reboot and some web interface things seem to be working a bit better. Let me try the Save now. I see the Volume Control!







Funny, I didn't notice any other anomalies with the PC...I should really reboot more often...


Edit: yup, the PC reboot did it, the 3808 just shut down and the Save is imminent (I presume...yup, successful). Weird, very weird. The web controller was showing me all the correct info, the options I changed took effect, etc., so it *looked* like it was working properly...stupid PC.







Let this be a warning to others, not that they'll ever find it in this massive thread...the 3808 is blameless once again!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18652869
> 
> 
> ^ Thanks for your help. Just did a PC reboot and some web interface things seem to be working a bit better. Let me try the Save now. I see the Volume Control!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I didn't notice any other anomalies with the PC...I should really reboot more often...



Your welcome. The Denon web controller is painfully slow for Internet Radio







Try using Command3808 instead. You will need to use the web controller to save the configuration though.


----------



## cfraser

^ I am going to guess that some info was cached on my PC, old info from just before the last 3808 firmware update when I last used the web controller. Doing the 3808 FW update caused this (allegedly) cached web interface info to get out of sync with the new FW on the 3808, so some web controller features no longer worked/displayed. Yeah, it's been at least a month since I rebooted my PC...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18653033
> 
> 
> ^ I am going to guess that some info was cached on my PC, old info from just before the last 3808 firmware update when I last used the web controller. Doing the 3808 FW update caused this (allegedly) cached web interface info to get out of sync with the new FW on the 3808, so some web controller features no longer worked/displayed. Yeah, it's been at least a month since I rebooted my PC...



Yup browser cache problem










Clear it all out.. http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner


----------



## cfraser

^ Thanks for the cache cleaner link. That'll come in handy, the only reason I *ever* reboot is to clean the cache, so now I have another excuse NOT to reboot.










Funny I never ran into this out-of-sync problem before. I mean considering all the FW updates over the last couple years. Heck, the web interface didn't even choke when I did the Feature Pack upgrade about a year ago now. Am I really the only one who's ever been caught by this? Perhaps a little note along with the other "instructions" on the main web controller page would be useful, though kind of late now in the 3808 life-cycle...


----------



## Vancity99

So my CD player cannot decode HDCD and I don't like pulling these expensive cd's in and out of the PS3 slim so I have ripped them in FLAC and am trying to send them to my PS3 which then sends them to the 3808.


When I do this the AVR says AL24 but no HDCD lights up. I switched the PS3 from 48 to 44.1/96 option and still the AL24 lights up and every once and a while 176KHz comes on the main display. The music gets louder but other than that I don't notice a difference.


Is the 3808 decoding the HDCD still? Can someone teach me how to make it decode?


Thanks


----------



## cfraser

I am 99.9% sure the PS3 can't send HDCD data over HDMI, period. They would have said so if it could. Are you sure your ripper can actually read them? I'll assume "yes". I have never found a way to get a player to decode HDCD unless it's on a "protected" data stream. (Not saying there aren't any, just haven't seen it.) Probably some more exotic players can put out HDCD data on Firewire etc., maybe even S/PDIF, but usually it's decoded internally in the player, or sent on a protected stream (such as HDMI) to a decoder. Microsoft owns the rights now.


You could always consider a cheap/used Oppo DVDP, for example, they'll send the HDCD data over HDMI. Some others too, Yamaha has a cheap (but decent) one.


Secondarily, be wary of CDs that light up the HDCD indicator but don't say HDCD on them. This is extremely common, they are not HDCDs. They were digitized by a Pacific Microsonics (original HDCD guys) ADC (very popular, still one of the best) and merely have the "HDCD bit" set on the tracks without actually having the HDCD processing/data.


----------



## Vancity99

Wow that is sneaky. Most of my CD's, even the gold ones, are not HDCD, so I think I'll just live with this. I was more curious as I hadn't listened to a CD that was HDCD in a while and when I did I was like oh yeah the denon can decode these.


Thanks


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18653573
> 
> 
> I am 99.9% sure the PS3 can't send HDCD data over HDMI, period. They would have said so if it could. Are you sure your ripper can actually read them? I'll assume "yes". I have never found a way to get a player to decode HDCD unless it's on a "protected" data stream. (Not saying there aren't any, just haven't seen it.) Probably some more exotic players can put out HDCD data on Firewire etc., maybe even S/PDIF, but usually it's decoded internally in the player, or sent on a protected stream (such as HDMI) to a decoder. Microsoft owns the rights now.
> 
> 
> You could always consider a cheap/used Oppo DVDP, for example, they'll send the HDCD data over HDMI. Some others too, Yamaha has a cheap (but decent) one.
> 
> 
> Secondarily, be wary of CDs that light up the HDCD indicator but don't say HDCD on them. This is extremely common, they are not HDCDs. They were digitized by a Pacific Microsonics (original HDCD guys) ADC (very popular, still one of the best) and merely have the "HDCD bit" set on the tracks without actually having the HDCD processing/data.



HDCD encoding is embedded in the regular 16 bit CD data; no magic there. I cannot speak for PS3, but I have sent HDCD discs to my 3808 via HDMI from my Sony 550 BR player. Works just fine. Also works via an optical or coax connection.


I have also ripped HDCD discs to iTunes, and streamed them to another HDCD capable AVR I had using Airtunes, and that works as well.


I will not argue the sonic merits of HDCD (or which I have yet to find any!) but the indicator light does fire up.


I am really curious what the PS3 would do to strip the HDCD flag.


Brian


----------



## cfraser

^ I think you are NOT sending true HDCD data over your optical/coax. This is quite rare (again, not saying it can't happen, just rare and abnormal, like upscaling DVD over component). Remember what I said about the HDCD indicator lighting up just because the "HDCD bit" is set in the recording? That bit is not stripped out. That bit is what the vast majority of HDCD players (or AVRs) detect to set the display flag, some of the very expensive players are more thorough.


To play back HDCD requires specific processing. It is not just "in the recording" by itself. You can have an HDCD recording, play it back with a regular player, and it'll sound just fine, maybe you'll like it even better, but that doesn't make it HDCD sound unless the processing was applied to the bitstream.


Again, just saying... There is a site that lists all the known tracks/CDs that were made with Pacific Microsonics gear that lights the HDCD indicator but isn't HDCD. Also a "true HDCD" site. HDCD is licensed, the logo will be on the discs/players/gear you can be sure, and as such it is paid for AND protected data. You will not fool it quite so easily, I do know that. Normally you need hardware to regurgitate the HDCD-encoded source. BUT, there is a software mechanism out there that will allow you to play HDCDs properly. I don't know much about it, just that it exists and isn't too common.


Well, I hope this is interesting. At one time I thought Microsoft buying "HDCD" would make it more common, but instead it mostly seems it was just another "gizmo" MS decided to buy "just because" and it ended up getting buried. They don't seem to have much luck in the music thing LOL.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18654762
> 
> 
> ^ I think you are NOT sending true HDCD data over your optical/coax. This is quite rare (again, not saying it can't happen, just rare and abnormal, like upscaling DVD over component). Remember what I said about the HDCD indicator lighting up just because the "HDCD bit" is set in the recording? That bit is not stripped out. That bit is what the vast majority of HDCD players (or AVRs) detect to set the display flag, some of the very expensive players are more thorough.
> 
> 
> To play back HDCD requires specific processing. It is not just "in the recording" by itself. You can have an HDCD recording, play it back with a regular player, and it'll sound just fine, maybe you'll like it even better, but that doesn't make it HDCD sound unless the processing was applied to the bitstream.



If you say so.....but that is 100% counter to anything I have ever read on the subject. I was unaware that ANY processing took place on the bit stream.


I have two players that have onboard decoders (Denon 3910 and Rotel 1072), and two AVR's that have onboard decoding (Denon 3808 and NAD 762).


Are you saying that a player with HDCD could use a digital connection to a AVR or other decoder that does NOT have HDCD, but you would still hear whatever there was to hear from an HDCD disc? Or are you saying that BOTH the player and decoder need HDCD to hear the correct result?


I have followed many long threads on this subject, with many contributions for others that know a lot more about HDCD than I ever will, and what you are saying here would be news to many of those contributors.


Brian


----------



## Footboard

Not sure if this is a BR player problem or AVR problem, so I asked this in the Panasonice thread as well if it is wrong to do that I am sorry.


I have a Panasonic BD35 hooked up to my 3808ci with a (monoprice) HDMI cable stamped 1.3. When I have the output on the BD35 set to bitstream any BR discs I play that have as their audio track Master Audio I get no sound at all, other formats play fine. The Denon reads out as receiving High Resolution sound with Master Audio tracks but again no sound.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## rec head

^^Is this new or has it always been a problem? Have you tried powering off the 3808 with the small power button or resetting?


----------



## Gary J

Have you pushed the Standard button on the 3808?


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18663754
> 
> 
> ^^Is this new or has it always been a problem? Have you tried powering off the 3808 with the small power button or resetting?



Actually I am a bit tech challanged so I had a friend set things up initially. I started noticing that when playing discs with Master Audio that what was showing up on the Denon was not that. So I grabbed the manual for the BR Player went into the menu and noticed that the second audio was turned on. In order to get the HD-MA that has to be turned off. I did that and now I get no sound when it trys to bitstream HD-MA. The receiver for HD-MA reads out High Resolution for audio, but like I said there is no sound. I could go back and turn on second audio again but I would really like to hear what HD-MA sounds like. I have tried firmware update on the BR player. Resetting factory defaults on player. Powering down both units, (yes small button on receiver). Changing HDMI cables. My next move is purchasing a long cat5 cable to update the firmware on the Denon and I suppose resetting to factory defaults on the receiver and calibrating speakers again.


----------



## Gary J

Again, have you pressed the Standard button?


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18663843
> 
> 
> Have you pushed the Standard button on the 3808?




Nope have not pushed the standard button. I thought that was to change the format to a specific surround mode, (I've been trying to decipher the manual the past few days, but it's a tough read for the digital newbie). Since the readout changes on the face of the receiver depending on the input I assumed the setting was correct. In other words if I am playing a disc with dolby digital that is what is reading out on the face. It's when I bitstream a disc with HD-Master Audio that the receiver will read out Hi Res instead and I get no sound.


I will give it a shot. Like I said I am a bit tech challanged, so who knows.


Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18663950
> 
> 
> Again, have you pressed the Standard button?




It would be one of those feel like an idiot but absolutely thrilled if the solution ends up being that easy.


Like I said I will give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Gary J

Follow this guide.


"2. IF YOU ARE RECEIVING A MULTICHANNEL DOLBY DIGITAL / DTS SOURCE:


Generally, the receiver should automatically default to the correct decoding mode depending on the input signal. If it doesn't, the STANDARD button is your best friend! Pressing the STANDARD or STD button on the remote will put the receiver back in the "default" or "standard" decoding mode for any given multichannel source. "Standard" is Denon-ese for "straight" or "unprocessed" decoding -- just decode and play the multichannel signal as it was indended! For example, DOLBY DIGITAL for a Dolby Digital signal, DTS SURROUND for a DTS signal, DOLBY TRUEHD for a TrueHD soundtrack, and so forth.


If you are running a 7.1 setup, you can matrix 5.1 surround sound up to 7.1 by using DOLBY PRO LOGIC IIx. You can engage this by adjusting the surround back speaker parameter in the OSD/GUI menus, or by using the Music or Cinema button to directly engage the appropriate PLIIx mode. The display will read something like DOLBY DIGITAL + PLIIx CINEMA or DTS + PLIIx CINEMA. You can also cycle through your options with the STANDARD button."


----------



## Footboard

Well that didn't work. Hit the standard button several times and it was just defaulting back to DTS-HD Hi Res, with no sound. I guess I will wait until I get the long cat5 cable in and see if I can update and reset everything and see if that works.


Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Gary J

Are you getting the 5 little dots on the left side of the display indicating speakers?


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18665570
> 
> 
> Are you getting the 5 little dots on the left side of the display indicating speakers?



I sure am and it's actually six, center, right & left front and back, and of course sub.


----------



## jerrold14

just got a 3808 and have a question, can the ipscaler be set to specific hdmi ports and not all? i.e. I want my directv scaled to 1080p through hdmi but I dont want my bluray player scaled through hdmi. It seems when i turn it on for my directv its also on for my bluray and when i turn it off on the bluray it goes off on directv. Also on a side note I have a 3310 and a 3808 and one of them is going back, im leaning towards taking the 3310 back, would you guys agree?


thanks


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc* /forum/post/18656096
> 
> 
> If you say so.....but that is 100% counter to anything I have ever read on the subject. I was unaware that ANY processing took place on the bit stream.
> 
> 
> I have two players that have onboard decoders (Denon 3910 and Rotel 1072), and two AVR's that have onboard decoding (Denon 3808 and NAD 762).
> 
> 
> Are you saying that a player with HDCD could use a digital connection to a AVR or other decoder that does NOT have HDCD, but you would still hear whatever there was to hear from an HDCD disc? Or are you saying that BOTH the player and decoder need HDCD to hear the correct result?
> 
> 
> I have followed many long threads on this subject, with many contributions for others that know a lot more about HDCD than I ever will, and what you are saying here would be news to many of those contributors.
> 
> 
> Brian



Sorry, forgot about this post here, delayed response... I'm not sure what part is "counter", as I have been using HDCD for...ever, well, as long as it's been around. I have a CD-only player that decodes it to analog, which means a PMD100 filter/"processor" (what I have) or a less common and newer PMD200. Those are chips i.e. hardware. Or you can do it with a player that has *HDMI*, protected data stream, that either decodes it to LPCM or sends it raw to the AVR to decode.


So, to reiterate, either the player decodes it, or the data is sent over a (normally, AFAIK) protected data interface to another device that decodes it. Obviously it can only be decoded at one end, decoding happens once. So both player and receiver don't need to decode.


For instance, my Oppo BDP-83 can decode the HDCD. A player that decodes HDCD puts out unprotected LPCM in the digital domain (besides the Oppo's analog domain output). Which the 3808 can use. Or I can send the raw HDCD data to the 3808 via HDMI (no other way!!) and let it decode it. The latter is what I do, I preferred it for a reason I forget now...


I hope this is more clear. Sometimes I type in a hurry and ummm, don't type exactly what I'm thinking...










P.S. I do have a PS3 too. I think that was mentioned way back. It doesn't handle HDCD at all, just sees the regular CD part.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Footboard* /forum/post/18665991
> 
> 
> I sure am and it's actually six, center, right & left front and back, and of course sub.



just to rule things out, are you only testing with one movie or do you have multiple blu-rays with which you can replicate the issue?


and, following on that, is it just DTS-MASTER or is it also Dolby TrueHD?


if possible, try a different Blu-ray player and see if it works correctly with your 3808. I have the Panny BD35 and it works perfectly with my Denon AVR... something is fishy....


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18666570
> 
> 
> just to rule things out, are you only testing with one movie or do you have multiple blu-rays with which you can replicate the issue?
> 
> 
> and, following on that, is it just DTS-MASTER or is it also Dolby TrueHD?
> 
> 
> if possible, try a different Blu-ray player and see if it works correctly with your 3808. I have the Panny BD35 and it works perfectly with my Denon AVR... something is fishy....



I have no movies that list DTS-HD High Resolution as their format. I have tried 4 different movies that have DTS-HD Master Audio as their format and all show up as High Res on the AVR and none produce sound. Yes I have tried Dolby TrueHD and it works just fine. I think I'm just going to wait until I can update the AVR firmware, factory reset everything and go from there.


----------



## Gary J

No need to wait for firmware update. Your current firmware can play DTS-HD MA also. You can do a reset now.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/18666402
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot about this post here, delayed response... I'm not sure what part is "counter", as I have been using HDCD for...ever, well, as long as it's been around. I have a CD-only player that decodes it to analog, which means a PMD100 filter/"processor" (what I have) or a less common and newer PMD200. Those are chips i.e. hardware. Or you can do it with a player that has *HDMI*, protected data stream, that either decodes it to LPCM or sends it raw to the AVR to decode.
> 
> 
> So, to reiterate, either the player decodes it, or the data is sent over a (normally, AFAIK) protected data interface to another device that decodes it. Obviously it can only be decoded at one end, decoding happens once. So both player and receiver don't need to decode.
> 
> 
> For instance, my Oppo BDP-83 can decode the HDCD. A player that decodes HDCD puts out unprotected LPCM in the digital domain (besides the Oppo's analog domain output). Which the 3808 can use. Or I can send the raw HDCD data to the 3808 via HDMI (no other way!!) and let it decode it. The latter is what I do, I preferred it for a reason I forget now...
> 
> 
> I hope this is more clear. Sometimes I type in a hurry and ummm, don't type exactly what I'm thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I do have a PS3 too. I think that was mentioned way back. It doesn't handle HDCD at all, just sees the regular CD part.



The part that I am not buying is your comment in a previous post that an optical or coax link from a non-HDCD player to a AVR or other DAC with HDCD capability will NOT produce full benefit of HDCD (not that I have actually HEARD any benefit of HDCD).


Or did I misunderstand that statement?


Let me throw this out....a NAD 762 AVR of several years back has onboard HDCD decoding (or so they say). That device was pre-HDMI, thus your digital connection options are Optical and Coax. Are you saying that a HDCD disc played back on a non-HDCD deck connected to the NAD via optical or coaxial will NOT properly decoded HDCD?


That is what I am calling in to question. And just so the 3808 folks will not scream to get back on topic, the same scenario would apply with the 3808. I can actually add one more scenario where I would appear to have gotten HDCD decoding; DenonLINK 3 from a 3910 to the 3808. So that makes four possible connection methods to the 3808; HDMI, DenonLINK, Coax, and Optical. Of course, other than the little indicator light, there is no method I am aware to really know what is going on inside the unit.


Brian


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18667040
> 
> 
> No need to wait for firmware update. Your current firmware can play DTS-HD MA also. You can do a reset now.



What firmware version does he have? You seem to know.


Wasn't there an issue *specifically* with DTS-MA tracks that was addressed in one of the earliest firmware updates on this receiver?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18671541
> 
> 
> On an interesting sidebar, I've *now* got empirical evidence They *finally also published this review* of the 4310ci as a top editor's pick



hate to break it to you but that review is dated October 2009










it's old news, you are a little late to the party











> Quote:
> I suspect that the 4310 may suffer from the same freakish distortion characteristics with low impedance loads like the 3310... would this just be giving "Made in China" back its original meaning?



BTW, the 4310 is made in Japan, the 3310 and below in China... the 4310 is a different animal....


did you miss this part in the review: "Into 4 ohms, the amplifier reaches 0.1 percent distortion at 224.6 watts and 1 percent distortion at 258.5 watts"?




> Quote:
> Why the sudden change of scale, HomeTheaterMag? Hmmmm?
> 
> 
> Deceptive presentation?



yes, it's all a conspiracy!!







you caught them red-handed!! OMFG they did the exact same thing going from the Onkyo 806 review to the Onkyo 807 review ! How dare they "suddenly" change the scale of a graph!!


so manufacturers are shaving a wee bit off the amp sections on newer models.... do we really need the melodrama?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18671369
> 
> 
> What firmware version does he have? You seem to know.
> 
> 
> Wasn't there an issue *specifically* with DTS-MA tracks that was addressed in one of the earliest firmware updates on this receiver?



The AVR had DTS-HD MA from the beginning. Where is this issue? You seem to know.


----------



## fafner

All of a sudden, my 3808 shows no audio signal being received from my JVC BP-1 BR player (connected by HDMI) when the player is set to Primary Passthrough and of course I hear no audiio. If I change the setting to Multi Ch PCM then I get audio.


I may have accidentally changed some setting in the 3808 to cause this to happen. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where to look first? Thanks.


fafner


----------



## jdsmoothie

Did you by any chance turn Secondary Audio ON (to hear Director's interview or other special feature) on the JVC as it must be OFF to bitstream HD Audio.


----------



## Simon_Rossi_UK

Weird problem.

Suddenly none of the menus will display from my 3808. If i'm watching a video source to viodeo and audio are fine. Just no menu's being dispalayed. (And no volume up/down indicator). Manual suggests switching display from NTSC to PAL but this made no difference,


Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Make sure both the GUI and Video Convert settings are set to ON.


----------



## iramack

How about the old tried and true power cycle with the small power button???


That usually does the trick.


Steve


----------



## Browninggold

^^^+1 that should do the trick


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18672472
> 
> 
> Did you by any chance turn Secondary Audio ON (to hear Director's interview or other special feature) on the JVC as it must be OFF to bitstream HD Audio.



No. I have tried several BR's and always have soundtrack set to primary. Any other ideas?


fafner


----------



## jdsmoothie

Have you tried resetting the JVC (p. 9 in JVC owners manual)?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18675902
> 
> 
> Have you tried resetting the JVC (p. 9 in JVC owners manual)?



Just tried that and the problem still exists. I think there must be a setting in the 3808 that directs it to accept bitstream for the BR input but so far I have not found one.


fafner


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you are using the STANDARD surround mode, it will play either a PCM or bitstream audio track. And considering you said it "just happened", I gather it was working in the past? You might also consider resetting the 3808 as well.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18676229
> 
> 
> Just tried that and the problem still exists. I think there must be a setting in the 3808 that directs it to accept bitstream for the BR input but so far I have not found one.
> 
> 
> fafner



Try a different HDMI cable or HDMI jack.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18676257
> 
> 
> If you are using the STANDARD surround mode, it will play either a PCM or bitstream audio track. And considering you said it "just happened", I gather it was working in the past? You might also consider resetting the 3808 as well.



I am using Standard surround mode but also have DPL IIx Cinema mode set since I have a 7.2 setup.


Keep going with your suggestions










fafner


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18676462
> 
> 
> Try a different HDMI cable or HDMI jack.



I will try that. Any reason why a cable or jack will send PCM but not bitstream?


fafner


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18671802
> 
> 
> The AVR had DTS-HD MA from the beginning. Where is this issue? You seem to know.



Go to Captain AVS's firmware tracking site for change logs for the 3808 and then search for "DTS":

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...08+Change+Logs 


There have been at least 5 separate identifiable issues specific to DTS-Master HD decoding with the 3808 since inception. If you reread my post, you'll see that I never suggested the 3808 didn't have decoding, just that it had issues with the original firmware and DTS-Master HD decoding.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fafner* /forum/post/18676692
> 
> 
> I am using Standard surround mode but also have DPL IIx Cinema mode set since I have a 7.2 setup.
> 
> 
> Keep going with your suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fafner



You need to make sure the bitstream signal is actually getting to the 3808. What does your front panel display read when you have the JVC set to Primary Pass through? Did you by any chance change the Decode Mode setting for the JVC source input from AUTO to PCM?


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18692856
> 
> 
> You need to make sure the bitstream signal is actually getting to the 3808. What does your front panel display read when you have the JVC set to Primary Pass through? Did you by any chance change the Decode Mode setting for the JVC source input from AUTO to PCM?



That is the odd thing: the 3808 shows no audio being received at all...ie, none of the lights on the left are lit.


fafner


----------



## jdsmoothie

Did you check the Decode Mode setting? It should be on AUTO.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18693657
> 
> 
> Did you check the Decode Mode setting? It should be on AUTO.



YES! I must have accidentally some how done that. It is now working properly. Thanks a lot.


fafner


----------



## jacklenenberg

I need help. I need to figure out a simple way to enable the internet radio on my receiver. My 3808 is located in a media cabinet in the basement. I have an ATT router/modem combo located upstairs in an office connected to my dsl line. Denon told me the 3808 must be hard wired to the router.

I do not even have a phone jack in my basement, and am in no position to move my router and modem to my basement.


There has to be a simple device to enable this equipment to work??? Please advise.


----------



## jakewash

You can use a wireless access point, similar to a wireless router, to essentially turn the 3808 into a wireless networking component, this is assuming the gateway you have is also wireless capable. There is also a networking system that you plug into electrical outlets and it uses the household wiring to transmit data.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacklenenberg* /forum/post/18697834
> 
> 
> I need help. I need to figure out a simple way to enable the internet radio on my receiver. My 3808 is located in a media cabinet in the basement. I have an ATT router/modem combo located upstairs in an office connected to my dsl line. Denon told me the 3808 must be hard wired to the router.
> 
> I do not even have a phone jack in my basement, and am in no position to move my router and modem to my basement.
> 
> 
> There has to be a simple device to enable this equipment to work??? Please advise.



Try and find devices that are capable of wireless "*bridging*." These will be able to take the wifi signal from your router/gateway and then output via ethernet cable to the 3808. Lots of folks in this thread seem to use Buffalo products, I'm using a D-link N bridge with great success (though my router is D-link as well making it simpler). Wireless access points (WAPs) that can't bridge alone won't solve the issue as they rebroadcast the wifi (if for instance you had poor reception in an area of your house and wanted to expand your wifi to that area), not necessarily (unless capable of bridging; though this setting will usually preclude also being a WAP) giving the capability to run a new hardline off the access point.


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Footboard* /forum/post/18667032
> 
> 
> I have no movies that list DTS-HD High Resolution as their format. I have tried 4 different movies that have DTS-HD Master Audio as their format and all show up as High Res on the AVR and none produce sound. Yes I have tried Dolby TrueHD and it works just fine. I think I'm just going to wait until I can update the AVR firmware, factory reset everything and go from there.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18666570
> 
> 
> just to rule things out, are you only testing with one movie or do you have multiple blu-rays with which you can replicate the issue?
> 
> 
> and, following on that, is it just DTS-MASTER or is it also Dolby TrueHD?
> 
> 
> if possible, try a different Blu-ray player and see if it works correctly with your 3808. I have the Panny BD35 and it works perfectly with my Denon AVR... something is fishy....




Update, I have now updated the Panny bd35 to firmware 2.2 & reset. I also updated the Denon & factory reset. Set the Panny to bitstream, set the Denon to Auto detect, ran Audyssey.


Before - any movie with DTS-Master Audio would read out High Res and no sound.


Now - any movie with DTS-Master Audio reads out on AVR as DTS Surround and no sound.


Any suggestions?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Footboard -


Did you remember to reset the Secondary Audio to OFF again after resetting the BD35? Regardless, you should still get audio from the lossy DTS core. If it's set to OFF and it's still displaying DTS Surround then there's likely a problem with the BD35. As bp suggested, see if you can get a hold of another BDP to confirm this. If setting SA to OFF changes the display to read DTS HD-MA but still no audio, then it's likely a problem with the DTS decoder in the 3808.


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18700255
> 
> 
> Footboard -
> 
> 
> Did you remember to reset the Secondary Audio to OFF again after resetting the BD35? Regardless, you should still get audio from the lossy DTS core. If it's set to OFF and it's still displaying DTS Surround then there's likely a problem with the BD35. As bp suggested, see if you can get a hold of another BDP to confirm this. If setting SA to OFF changes the display to read DTS HD-MA but still no audio, then it's likely a problem with the DTS decoder in the 3808.



Second audio is set to off. With the second audio set to on, I get sound just fine. Other formats bitstream just fine.


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you're saying that regardless of whether SA is ON or OFF, the display reads DTS Surround either way, then it likely is your BDP that is malfunctioning.


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18700447
> 
> 
> If you're saying that regardless of whether SA is ON or OFF, the display reads DTS Surround either way, then it likely is your BDP that is malfunctioning.



Well with second audio set to ON I believe DTS surround is what the BD35 is suppose to send to the AVR, which it does and I get sound. Dolby Digital, Dolby True HD all bitstream just fine.


First I updated the BD35 to 2.1 (burned disc), reset to factory, and with second audio off I was getting the same result, with DTS-Master Audio the AVR would read HI Res and no sound. Now that I have updated the BD35 to 2.2 and updated and reset the AVR any disc with DTS-Master Audio now reads DTS Surround with no sound (BD35 set to bitstream second audio off).


----------



## jdsmoothie

With SA set to OFF, it should send the HD DTS-MA audio yet it's not ..... therefore the problem likely lies with the BDP. Get a replacement or just set the BDP to PCM.


----------



## drdaverob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jacklenenberg* /forum/post/18697834
> 
> 
> I need help. I need to figure out a simple way to enable the internet radio on my receiver. My 3808 is located in a media cabinet in the basement. I have an ATT router/modem combo located upstairs in an office connected to my dsl line. Denon told me the 3808 must be hard wired to the router.
> 
> I do not even have a phone jack in my basement, and am in no position to move my router and modem to my basement.
> 
> 
> There has to be a simple device to enable this equipment to work??? Please advise.



How about those devices that transform your electrical system into an Ethernet connection- Powerline adapters.....

: _Home Theater Internet Connection Kit (XAVB1004) is a convenient solution for extending your home network by using standard electrical_....


Just got one but haven't set it up....


----------



## jdsmoothie

Here's the link for the Home Theater Internet Connection .


----------



## Footboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18700497
> 
> 
> With SA set to OFF, it should send the HD DTS-MA audio yet it's not ..... therefore the problem likely lies with the BDP. Get a replacement or just set the BDP to PCM.



Well I sheepishly walked into a local dealer I just recently purchased a pair of Paradigms from and told him of my problem ( I did not buy the Panny or the Denon from him). He let me bring them both down to his place and test things out and it turns out I have a problem with the Denon. Panny on different AVR bitstreamed the DTS-MA, and a Marantz player came up DTS Surround with no sound output on my Denon.


----------



## doyall

The GUI on my 3808 has quit appearing on the screen of my Sony KDL-45Z5100. (Receiver is connected to TV by HDMI. All other HDMI sources work through the receiver.) I noticed the non-functionality of the GUI after a firmware update to the Sony. Sent an email to Sony and Denon asking if there could be an issue resulting from the firmware update. Anybody here having a similar problem?


UPDATE:


Main power off to reset the unit solved problem. What a hassle.


----------



## iramack

Usually does!


Not really a hassle at all compared to taking it in for service.


Steve


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Greetings!

Haven't posted in a while, since all has been right in the HT, but noticed a strange anomoly today.

I was watching a bitstreamed blu in Dolby True HD through my Oppo BDP 83 via HDMI.

Since I have a 7.1 speaker configuration and normally apply Dolby PLIIx processing, what I usually see on my 3808ci is this:











However, while watching today, I saw this:











Which is not all that unusual, since I have a 4 year old that loves to press buttons ;-)

I just figured that he had done so and deselected the PLIIx processing, disabling 7.1.


Now here is where it gets weird. When using the "STD" button on the touch panel upper section of the remote to cycle back to the PLIIx processing, I see this:











I have never seen the right side "active speaker" display on the 3808 light up all 7.1 when watching a Blu from the Oppo unless:

a) it was being fed a 7.1 signal

or

b) I was applying Dolby PLIIx to a bitstreamed 5.1 codec


I know the display will show 7.1 if selecting 7 channel stereo from the surround choices, or if matrix or DTS neo is selected in the surround back speaker processing option in the Denon's menu.

I checked all my menu settings on both components, as well as trying a few different blu's, and the same thing was happening, even when playing a DTS codec.

There seems to be an extra position when using the STD button. One will display the anomolous 5.1 in 7.1 out on the Denon with no processing, while the next press shows the correct 5.1 in 5.1 out.

I am using firmware from last year when I upgraded the Denon for the feature upgrade package.

So unless I am having a brain hemorrhage, this seems a bit odd...


----------



## cybrsage

Mine no longer applies the PLIIx when bitstreaming....but I want it to.


Anyone know how?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18715420
> 
> 
> Mine no longer applies the PLIIx when bitstreaming....but I want it to.
> 
> 
> Anyone know how?



1) Start the bitstream playback on your DVD/BD


2) Press the "para" button on the 3808's main remote.


3) Go to the "SB Out" menu item and verify that it's set to "PLIIx Cinema."


If that doesn't work, then something's rotten in Denmark.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowtrooper1966* /forum/post/18710713
> 
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> Haven't posted in a while, since all has been right in the HT, but noticed a strange anomoly today.



is this happening with all BD's or just one specific disc? because there are certain discs which are authored with improper "flags" which can screw up the display....


----------



## snowtrooper1966




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18715831
> 
> 
> is this happening with all BD's or just one specific disc? because there are certain discs which are authored with improper "flags" which can screw up the display....



I first noticed it with a Dolby Tru HD universal blu, then tried a warners. Popped in a DTS master blu with the same results.

From my experience, the only titles I owned that would send the incorrect flag were the newer Disney releases.

I also have the auto flag turned off in the Denon menu...


----------



## batpig

what does it say when you actually check the status in the GUI? (Audio Input Signal)


it may just be a quirk of how the display reads...


----------



## snowtrooper1966

Thanks, batpig!

[sheepish grin ON]

OK, it appears it was a hemorrhage!

It seems I was not up to speed on the function of the "standard" button on the remote.

For some reason, I was under the impression that the standard button let you toggle only saved setting for each input....

After more testing, I've sussed that the standard button lets you toggle through the choices in the "SB channel out" surround parameters. I thought these selections were only available in the GUI menu.

When I was seeing this:











I thought something was wrong. I had never seen the display when an HD codec was playing with the SB channel off, and did not know I could even turn it off via the remote.

Seems odd that I have used the 3808ci for 2 years now and have never run into this. I suppose it was a perfect storm of circumstances that had me toggling through the standard button more than normal and seeing things I never had before!

I swear if it was hard wired to the 'net i would have convinced myself that it did a auto firmware update and I had a new feature!

[sheepish grin OFF]


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18715665
> 
> 
> 1) Start the bitstream playback on your DVD/BD
> 
> 
> 2) Press the "para" button on the 3808's main remote.
> 
> 
> 3) Go to the "SB Out" menu item and verify that it's set to "PLIIx Cinema."
> 
> 
> If that doesn't work, then something's rotten in Denmark.



I have the Updgrade Featureset, so my Para button operates the new features.


But knowing this, I just surfed through the menu until I found it. I did not realize I had to have HD material playing...or rather, I knew that a year ago, but forgot since.


Thanks!


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/18724058
> 
> 
> I have the Updgrade Featureset, so my Para button operates the new features.
> 
> 
> But knowing this, I just surfed through the menu until I found it. I did not realize I had to have HD material playing...or rather, I knew that a year ago, but forgot since.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



LOL ... yeah it drove me nuts for a while too


----------



## jerrold14

does the 3808 support deep color (10bit/12bit) everywhere I looked says it does but the manual states "Deep color (10 bit/12 bit) signals are converted into 8-bit signals" does this mean that it will except a 12bit signal then down convert it to 8bit?


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerrold14* /forum/post/18725537
> 
> 
> does the 3808 support deep color (10bit/12bit) everywhere I looked says it does but the manual states "Deep color (10 bit/12 bit) signals are converted into 8-bit signals" does this mean that it will except a 12bit signal then down convert it to 8bit?



Hi, It lets 10/12 bit pass through. You have to have the IP scaler set to some particular setting (I can't remember witch).


I have the Oppo - 83 sending 4.4.4 12bit and I check in the 3808 INFO/HDMI/SIGNAL INFORMATION. It shows 4.4.4 12 bit in and 4.4.4 12 bit out










Sorry, I forgot to mention my PS3 does the same thing 4.4.4 12 bit in and 4.4.4 12 bit out.


Ta


Dono


----------



## purple.dude

Hey guys,


I recently had a power surge and the local service center tells me that the digital board is bust. Only the analog inputs work now.


Are spares still available for the 3808? Mine Is a Singapore unit imported into India. The service center says that the spares are no longer available and wants me to go in for a new unit.


Support in India is provided by Profx.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purple.dude* /forum/post/18728855
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I recently had a power surge and the local service center tells me that the digital board is bust. Only the analog inputs work now.
> 
> 
> Are spares still available for the 3808? Mine Is a Singapore unit imported into India. The service center says that the spares are no longer available and wants me to go in for a new unit.
> 
> 
> Support in India is provided by Profx.



Try an internet search. If by digital board you're referring to the board with the HDMI, Denon Link and Ethernet port, they're still available at least in the US. I had to have mine replaced in February due to a lifted foil in the HDMI out socket.


Prior to taking it in for repair I'd searched and found a number of parts suppliers who listed this board. It's difficult to tell if it will be different for different country versions, but you should know that changing the board will also change your MAC layer address on the Ethernet port and might be a problem with having your unit recognized by the Denon update servers. I can't confirm this as I had mine replaced under warranty by an authorized repair shop and everything worked fine when I got it back.


I did open the case and take a look at the board and replacing the board by yourself would definitely be an exercise in patience.


Good Luck.


BTW, all firmware, configuration settings and the Feature Pack were ok and unaffected by the changeout of the board.


----------



## purple.dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18729328
> 
> 
> Try an internet search. If by digital board you're referring to the board with the HDMI, Denon Link and Ethernet port, they're still available at least in the US. I had to have mine replaced in February due to a lifted foil in the HDMI out socket.
> 
> 
> Prior to taking it in for repair I'd searched and found a number of parts suppliers who listed this board. It's difficult to tell if it will be different for different country versions, but you should know that changing the board will also change your MAC layer address on the Ethernet port and might be a problem with having your unit recognized by the Denon update servers. I can't confirm this as I had mine replaced under warranty by an authorized repair shop and everything worked fine when I got it back.
> 
> 
> I did open the case and take a look at the board and replacing the board by yourself would definitely be an exercise in patience.
> 
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> 
> BTW, all firmware, configuration settings and the Feature Pack were ok and unaffected by the changeout of the board.



Thanks for the hint. I am getting somewhere now:


1U-3799F DIGITAL P.W.B. UNIT ASS'Y (BKE2,SRE2,E2A,E1C model)
http://www.pacparts.com/reference/890/AVR3808CI.pdf 


Thats the stuff that matches closest to what the authorized service center wanted me to get from other sources.


Let me try reaching out to Denon SG for the part.


Thanks again.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purple.dude* /forum/post/18729871
> 
> 
> Thanks for the hint. I am getting somewhere now:
> 
> 
> 1U-3799F DIGITAL P.W.B. UNIT ASS'Y (BKE2,SRE2,E2A,E1C model)
> http://www.pacparts.com/reference/890/AVR3808CI.pdf
> 
> 
> Thats the stuff that matches closest to what the authorized service center wanted me to get from other sources.
> 
> 
> Let me try reaching out to Denon SG for the part.
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



You can download the complete 3808 service manual here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...ervice+Manuals


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18569331
> 
> 
> JS,
> 
> 
> Got registered and tried both the Edge and Green Mist stations. Both reported as AAC at 44.1khz sample rate. Both had very poor quality. The sound had a variable frequency warble close to a flutter in rate and charictarized by a crackle at each warble. There were also somewhat frequent (every 10 to 12 secs or so) dropouts which only lasted a fraction of second but would interrupt the Audio Signal display. They were very unpleasant to listen to. I'd agree that there may be something wrong in the AAC decoding in the 3808.
> 
> 
> Since I hadn't listened to any AAC feeds prior to the last update, I can't comment on whether this is new on my system or not.





Does anyone know if this has been fixed on Denon's end or if it is due to a change at the stations....all my AAC or realplayer stations have the stutters since about this time in early May.


Just wondering if anyone figured out what happened?


I did have some WMA decoding stations added, but they seem to be down now...holiday maybe?

And yes these are all the "Citadel" stations (KABC, KGO, KSFO, WABC, WSL)....other internet radio station are ok.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/18734646
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this has been fixed on Denon's end or if it is due to a change at the stations....all my AAC or realplayer stations have the stutters since about this time in early May.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone figured out what happened?
> 
> 
> I did have some WMA decoding stations added, but they seem to be down now...holiday maybe?
> 
> And yes these are all the "Citadel" stations (KABC, KGO, KSFO, WABC, WSL)....other internet radio station are ok.



The Internet radio AAC stream playback stuttering / garbled sound problem has to be fixed by Denon with a firmware update.


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18735113
> 
> 
> The Internet radio AAC stream playback stuttering / garbled sound problem has to be fixed by Denon with a firmware update.



Ok....thanks!


Got this from Citadel......


"this should be working again next week, as soon as our corporate engineering guys connect with the folks who provide the directory for the streaming radios, and give them an updated link"




Roger Coryell

Director, Digital Media

Citadel Broadcasting, San Francisco

KGO/KSFO Radio

415-504-1975
[email protected] 

Schedule a meeting: http://tungle.me/RogerCoryell


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"has to be fixed by Denon with a firmware update."


One can hope they are looking at more than just the AAC stuff in terms of the internet radio firmware.....


----------



## shawndover

Two of my HDMI ports seem to have stopped passing audio signals out of the blue. Video still works fine. The two ports are connected to a Denon 3808 bluray player and a Motorola Fios box. They were working fine before, and suddenly stopped passing audio. I've tried new cables, which doesn't help. The same bluray player and cable box work fine when connected to the other two HDMI ports. I've also tried updating the firmware on the receiver.


Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawndover* /forum/post/18739059
> 
> 
> Two of my HDMI ports seem to have stopped passing audio signals out of the blue. Video still works fine. The two ports are connected to a Denon 3808 bluray player and a Motorola Fios box. They were working fine before, and suddenly stopped passing audio. I've tried new cables, which doesn't help. The same bluray player and cable box work fine when connected to the other two HDMI ports. I've also tried updating the firmware on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks!



Try power cycling using small power button. If that doesn't fix it then try a hard reset (microprocessor reset): http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...t+the+Receiver


----------



## shawndover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/18739430
> 
> 
> Try power cycling using small power button. If that doesn't fix it then try a hard reset (microprocessor reset): http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...t+the+Receiver



Thanks -- that worked!


----------



## ahreno

i have a question regarding 7.1 surround. I have just hooked up my rear speakers to go from 5.1 to 7.1... however I dont know what to do now.


Do i need to change any settings?


I have surround B set to small in Speaker config


Under audio input signal it says Format 3/2/.1


Do i just need to turn on surround to be A+B and it just combines the two rears? Is 7.1 only available on Bluray?


Any help?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahreno* /forum/post/18740409
> 
> 
> i have a question regarding 7.1 surround. I have just hooked up my rear speakers to go from 5.1 to 7.1... however I dont know what to do now.
> 
> 
> Do i need to change any settings?
> 
> 
> I have surround B set to small in Speaker config
> 
> 
> Under audio input signal it says Format 3/2/.1
> 
> 
> Do i just need to turn on surround to be A+B and it just combines the two rears? Is 7.1 only available on Bluray?
> 
> 
> Any help?



Surround A and B are both for the side surrounds. The new rear speakers should be hooked up to the REAR connectors on the back. I think the easiest thing to do is to redo the Audyssey setup. It will detect the new speakers. I'm sorry I can't remember the exact menu tree to follow just to turn on the back speakers but its in the manual.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahreno* /forum/post/18740409
> 
> 
> i have a question regarding 7.1 surround. I have just hooked up my rear speakers to go from 5.1 to 7.1... however I dont know what to do now.
> 
> 
> Do i need to change any settings?
> 
> 
> I have surround B set to small in Speaker config
> 
> 
> Under audio input signal it says Format 3/2/.1
> 
> 
> Do i just need to turn on surround to be A+B and it just combines the two rears? Is 7.1 only available on Bluray?
> 
> 
> Any help?



There are very few 7.1 titles out so most of the time you'll end up processing the other 2 surrounds with Dolby IIeX or some flavor like that.


----------



## purple.dude




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You can download the complete 3808 service manual here: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...ervice+Manuals



I spoke to Denon Singapore earlier today and the part is indeed out of stock. The chances of a repair are looking very grim if not extremely delayed. Oh well.


----------



## kmp14

Dumb question time. I am not at home right now, but I am pretty sure I have my HDMI scaler set up as described in this post from several months ago:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/17381698
> 
> 
> yes, Video Conversion ON with i/p scaler OFF will configure the Denon to send everything to the TV (analog or digital) via one HDMI cable, but with no scaling/processing.



But I still see on screen stuff. I would think that if the receiver is *not* doing any scaling/processing, then I would *not* see any on-screen stuff from the denon (volume change overlay, etc....). Am I wrong?


I only have digital stuff connected via HDMI, and I don't want the receiver doing anything to the video. I guess I just want pass-through, but again, it would seem to me that true "pass-through" would result in NO onscreen stuff from the denon?? What am I missing? It would seem that if I see ANY overlays, menus, etc from the denon, then it must be doing some processing...no?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18741046
> 
> 
> Surround A and B are both for the side surrounds. The new rear speakers should be hooked up to the REAR connectors on the back. I think the easiest thing to do is to redo the Audyssey setup.



You may need to enable the 7.1 Amp configuration before running Audyssey. IIRC, the 3808 defaults to 5.1 + Zone 2 (2.0) out of the box.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmp14* /forum/post/18742031
> 
> 
> I only have digital stuff connected via HDMI, and I don't want the receiver doing anything to the video. I guess I just want pass-through, but again, it would seem to me that true "pass-through" would result in NO onscreen stuff from the denon?? What am I missing? It would seem that if I see ANY overlays, menus, etc from the denon, then it must be doing some processing...no?



yes, you are correct, as long as Video Conversion is ON the receiver is doing SOMETHING to the image as it can overlay GUI / volume graphics. The "i/p scaler" controls the video scaler, which would do any deinterlacing and resolution changes (i.e. the Faroudja chip). The video conversion/processing (things like overlaying the GUI, or any of the picture adjustments like CHROMA or DNR) are done in a separate section of the video path.... If you truly want an "untouched" signal and don't mind losing the volume/GUI, set Video Conversion to OFF.


IMHO the important question, however, is if you can actually SEE any visible degradation to the image quality with Video Conversion set to ON.....


----------



## kmp14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18742371
> 
> 
> IMHO the important question, however, is if you can actually SEE any visible degradation to the image quality with Video Conversion set to ON.....



Ah...that is a tough question. Not sure, but I at least want to see if I can see a difference. Thanks, really appreciate the help.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmp14* /forum/post/18742031
> 
> 
> Dumb question time. I am not at home right now, but I am pretty sure I have my HDMI scaler set up as described in this post from several months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still see on screen stuff. I would think that if the receiver is *not* doing any scaling/processing, then I would *not* see any on-screen stuff from the denon (volume change overlay, etc....). Am I wrong?
> 
> 
> I only have digital stuff connected via HDMI, and I don't want the receiver doing anything to the video. I guess I just want pass-through, but again, it would seem to me that true "pass-through" would result in NO onscreen stuff from the denon?? What am I missing? It would seem that if I see ANY overlays, menus, etc from the denon, then it must be doing some processing...no?



Yes, you are wrong. As the poster indicated, you want the Conversion set to ON so you will be able to see the onscreen display such as Volume, but this does not indicate that the AVR is processing the video, it it merely telling you the relative volume of the system. As long as the i/p Scaler is set to OFF, your AVR will not process any signal, either analog or digital, but just send it along the way it got it(speaking of video only). Hope that helps!







After reading Batpig's response above, I guess he is technically correct in that adding the onscreen overlay is a form of video processing, but I want the volume displayed and I do not see any change in the picture quality whatsoever with it on or off. With the i/p scaler set to on, then you probably will see a difference as it is intentionally altering the video signal. Most of us who don't want the AVR to alter the video signal, still have the video conversion on, but if you truly want absolutely nothing done to the video that is input, I guess you will want to turn off the Conversion too. As I said, I see no difference other than the volume overlay, which I want.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18742371
> 
> 
> If you truly want an "untouched" signal and don't mind losing the volume/GUI, *set Video Conversion to OFF*.
> 
> 
> IMHO the important question, however, is if you can actually SEE any visible degradation to the image quality with *Video Conversion set to ON*.....



BP, I'm trying in my menus to find settings for "Video Conversion" and can't; are you just suggesting setting i/p scaling to off as well as the onscreen volume, info, etc. individually or is there something stupid I'm missing?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18743679
> 
> 
> Yes, you are wrong. As the poster indicated, you want the Conversion set to ON so you will be able to see the onscreen display such as Volume, but this does not indicate that the AVR is processing the video, it it merely telling you the relative volume of the system. As long as the i/p Scaler is set to OFF, your AVR will not process any signal, either analog or digital, but just send it along the way it got it(speaking of video only). Hope that helps!



I don't think this is wholly true either because it's got to be at a basic level converting my analog video signals to send them along the solitary digital HDMI path to the monitor...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *purple.dude* /forum/post/18741861
> 
> 
> I spoke to Denon Singapore earlier today and the part is indeed out of stock. The chances of a repair are looking very grim if not extremely delayed. Oh well.



Perhaps another Denon parts supplier?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18743708
> 
> 
> BP, I'm trying in my menus to find settings for "Video Conversion" and can't



On the 3808, while the i/p scaler setting is global (applies to all inputs) and set in the HDMI SETUP menu, the Video Conversion setting is BY INPUT and can be found in the individual input settings under "OTHER" (see pg 38 of the manual).



> Quote:
> are you just suggesting setting i/p scaling to off as well as the onscreen volume, info, etc. individually or is there something stupid I'm missing?



I'm not suggesting anything







just explaining how it works. You can set the settings however you want!


the point was that, IF you want to be SURE that the AVR is not touching the video signal, then both settings (i/p scaler and video convert) have to be OFF. I am in no way endorsing one vs the other







personally, I don't lose any sleep over "purist" stuff and find the utility of the volume/GUI overlay to outweigh any potential incremental loss in PQ, such as it is...


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18743965
> 
> 
> On the 3808, while the i/p scaler setting is global (applies to all inputs) and set in the HDMI SETUP menu, the Video Conversion setting is BY INPUT and can be found in the individual input settings under "OTHER" (see pg 38 of the manual).



This is exactly what I was trying to figure out (in terms of what you were "suggesting" as to adjusting the settings). Not intimating anything about your assessment of PQ.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18743965
> 
> 
> I'm not suggesting anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just explaining how it works. You can set the settings however you want!
> 
> 
> the point was that, IF you want to be SURE that the AVR is not touching the video signal, then both settings (i/p scaler and video convert) have to be OFF. I am in no way endorsing one vs the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally, I don't lose any sleep over "purist" stuff and find the utility of the volume/GUI overlay to outweigh any potential incremental loss in PQ, such as it is...



To tell the truth, I'm running a 65" LCD set and the PQ is great and not notably different at all with GUI and Master Volume on vs. off (i/p scaler does leave something to be desired though, but that's why I don't use it). No degradation I can see at all on blurays, 1080p games, 1080i cable, and the like. 480p and down looks like steaming piles regardless.


The value of being able to see how high the volume is set without getting up and walking across the room, on the other hand...


----------



## lindend

Over a year ago, I created a bunch of groups with my radiodenon account. I'd like to edit a couple groups and add some more. Problem is, I can't find the option to add groups or add stations to an existing group.


I've tried Chrome, IE and Firefox so this isn't browser related. Anyone successful add/remote a group recently?


----------



## duck_tape

Greetings,


I have always noticed and accepted the video lag when switching sources on the Denon 3808ci, my comcast set top box is always on, everytime I turn the amp on followed by the TV (Samsung) the video takes a solid 10+ seconds







before it renders, all the devices are connected via HDMI. Although I have lived with it for the past 2 years its getting to be annoying. We recntly moved and I am rebuilding the home theatre and was considering switching to all component, with the hope of avoiding the video lag (assuming the lag is resulting from HDCP authentication) would switching to component help? Are there any ways to avoid the lag and stick with HDMI?


Appreciate any assistance.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18743965
> 
> 
> ...snip... personally, I don't lose any sleep over "purist" stuff and find the utility of the volume/GUI overlay to outweigh any potential incremental loss in PQ, such as it is...





except for the stupid MUTE banner behavior. It was so annoying for me that I had to turn it off completely.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *duck_tape* /forum/post/18744390
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have always noticed and accepted the video lag when switching sources on the Denon 3808ci, my comcast set top box is always on, everytime I turn the amp on followed by the TV (Samsung) the video takes a solid 10+ seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before it renders, all the devices are connected via HDMI. Although I have lived with it for the past 2 years its getting to be annoying. We recntly moved and I am rebuilding the home theatre and was considering switching to all component, with the hope of avoiding the video lag (assuming the lag is resulting from HDCP authentication) would switching to component help? Are there any ways to avoid the lag and stick with HDMI?
> 
> 
> Appreciate any assistance.



I switched to component for the same reason. IT helps if you lock in your resolution to 1080i on the STB. But it may or may not stick based on your STB software. Between that and the occasional "sorry, HDCP won't allow you to watch this because it thinks you're a crook/thief" message, I opted to switch to component. I lost nothing (other than running a few more cables) and gained my piece of mind.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Anyone successful add/remote a group recently?"


Yes. You create a new group or add to exisiting group once you pick a radio station to add. There is no separate place to create a group prior to adding a station.


----------



## ph3ng

Hi everyone


I've just purchased the following:


Reference 3.5

2x Adiva TI (for rears)

Reference SA Amp


I am currently using it with a denon 3808.


I was excitedly setting it up with my brother-in-law last night. I was wondering if anyone would be able to give some tips that I can experiment / play with.


I guess some of my immediate questions are:


1. Is there any difference between setting LFE vs LFE+Main on the denon?


2. I noticed that in the manual, it's gone for the THX crossover freq. @ 80Hz. A forum member here said earlier that he had his at 60Hz. What have others tried and what would be the best way to see if I am losing any information?


3. What does the denon do with say the lower frequencies if say I set it up without the sub? Will the information all go into the tops - I've set the speakers settings to large on the denon, even though Audyssey sets it to small.


I think that's all for now and hopefully any other tips/tricks other owners can share with me. Thanks again.


----------



## batpig

if you haven't yet, check out my setup guide and FAQ (follow the link in my signature below). I cover most of the basics of setup, what all the settings mean, etc. You should run Audyssey (see my FAQ for tips) and it will set up your bass management for you.


1 - yes of course there is a difference, or why would the setting be there?







that setting is explained in my setup guide, although it is irrelevant if you have no subwoofer.


2 - again, Audyssey will set up the bass management, there is no "best" crossover frequency as it is totally dependent on YOUR speakers and YOUR room. That is why Audyssey MultEQ XT is there, to measure your speakers and set it up for you. You will never "lose" any information, that is the point of bass management! (Note that if you don't have a subwoofer though your front speakers will not get any crossover, because there is nothing to cross over to!)


3 - if you have no subwoofer, then all redirected bass goes to the front L/R mains.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18743716
> 
> 
> I don't think this is wholly true either because it's got to be at a basic level converting my analog video signals to send them along the solitary digital HDMI path to the monitor...



Well, again, I guess you are technically correct in that any analog signal will have to be converted by some device to digital. However, if you don't have this conversion done by the Denon, it will have to be done in the TV, assuming it is an HD set since they can only "use" a digital signal. I would guess too that the Denon does at least as good a job at this conversion as most TV sets.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18744144
> 
> 
> 
> The value of being able to see how high the volume is set without getting up and walking across the room, on the other hand...



I have BOTH off on my 3808 and I get the volume level and gui display on my screen when activated by remote. So what is the issue here?


Steve


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18748749
> 
> 
> I have BOTH off on my 3808 and I get the volume level and gui display on my screen when activated by remote. So what is the issue here?
> 
> 
> Steve



User error?










Seriously, I turn mine off and it doesn't show when adjusting volume. Don't know why you're still seeing it. Perhaps you mean you're activating something else by remote rather than just adjusting the volume and seeing its level on screen as you adjust it (the function of 'Master Volume' under 'GUI' under 'Option Setup' under 'Manual Setup')?


----------



## batpig

Steve - are you SURE for SURE that Video Conversion is off??







Remember it is set separately for EACH INPUT.


----------



## iramack

I will check all my active inputs again and report back asap!!


Now however I dont get anyting on screen if the input had no video active on it. For example if I am using my itunes via airport express, there is no video signal present and the gui does not display, but I believe the volume bar does.


S

"hold please"

UPDATE

OK just checked and yes all my inputs are set to video convert OFF (under the"other" section of the inputs selections) Also it appears that the i/p scaler selection is global and accessed via the Manual setup > HDMI setup sub menu. Mine is definately OFF. I need true pass-thru as I have an external scaler that does all my processing.



So what gives? I am not sure I understand the problem. The denon generates the video "overlay" and it should not matter about video processing. It just "overlays" the text etc. on the image. Am I missing something? Does it have to actually process the input image to do this?


----------



## farnold

This feels like a dumb question but I haven't been able to find the answer in my searching.


When I increase/decrease the volume it is always in half increments but I was wondering if there was a way to have it change in whole numbers. I've looked in the manual but had no luck.


So is that possible?


----------



## batpig

nope, not possible!


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18744866
> 
> 
> Yes. You create a new group or add to exisiting group once you pick a radio station to add. There is no separate place to create a group prior to adding a station.



When I add a station, it lets me choose a Genre, but not a group. I used a genre for an existing group name but it didn't get added to the group.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *farnold* /forum/post/18749121
> 
> 
> This feels like a dumb question but I haven't been able to find the answer in my searching.
> 
> 
> When I increase/decrease the volume it is always in half increments but I was wondering if there was a way to have it change in whole numbers. I've looked in the manual but had no luck.
> 
> 
> So is that possible?




But if you hold down the volume buttne, it dramatically speeds up the speed of volume change.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"it lets me choose a Genre"


RU blocking popups or allowing popups for their site? The place you get to select existing groups or make new groups is a popup window after you click on the add little heart like icon.


RU on their site or doing this via Denon's GUI?


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18746693
> 
> 
> if you haven't yet, check out my setup guide and FAQ (follow the link in my signature below). I cover most of the basics of setup, what all the settings mean, etc. You should run Audyssey (see my FAQ for tips) and it will set up your bass management for you.
> 
> 
> 1 - yes of course there is a difference, or why would the setting be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that setting is explained in my setup guide, although it is irrelevant if you have no subwoofer.
> 
> 
> 2 - again, Audyssey will set up the bass management, there is no "best" crossover frequency as it is totally dependent on YOUR speakers and YOUR room. That is why Audyssey MultEQ XT is there, to measure your speakers and set it up for you. You will never "lose" any information, that is the point of bass management! (Note that if you don't have a subwoofer though your front speakers will not get any crossover, because there is nothing to cross over to!)
> 
> 
> 3 - if you have no subwoofer, then all redirected bass goes to the front L/R mains.



Thanks batpig. tinkering based on what you say now. I guess the difference here is that yes I don't have another subwoofer but the 3.5 reference have a second bass driver or a 2nd coil to use - which I guess depending on preferences lends a hand in deciding if another subwoofer is necessary.


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/18749765
> 
> 
> But if you hold down the volume buttne, it dramatically speeds up the speed of volume change.



Too dramatically, for me...can be annoying at times.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SharpOne* /forum/post/18754724
> 
> 
> Too dramatically, for me...can be annoying at times.



I agree. If you use a Harmony or other universal remote you can experiment with different repeat key delays to help moderate this. I've been able to make it somewhat more usable, but you still have to be careful.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18756119
> 
> 
> I agree. If you use a Harmony or other universal remote you can experiment with different repeat key delays to help moderate this. I've been able to make it somewhat more usable, but you still have to be careful.



This is where the "Max Volume" setting can be helpful.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18748887
> 
> 
> I will check all my active inputs again and report back asap!!
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> OK just checked and yes all my inputs are set to video convert OFF (under the"other" section of the inputs selections) Also it appears that the i/p scaler selection is global and accessed via the Manual setup > HDMI setup sub menu. Mine is definately OFF. I need true pass-thru as I have an external scaler that does all my processing.
> 
> 
> 
> So what gives? I am not sure I understand the problem. The denon generates the video "overlay" and it should not matter about video processing. It just "overlays" the text etc. on the image. Am I missing something? Does it have to actually process the input image to do this?



Any thoughts on my findings? Anyone tried to duplicate my success?


S


----------



## SharpOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/18756675
> 
> 
> This is where the "Max Volume" setting can be helpful.



Good point!


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/18735138
> 
> 
> Ok....thanks!
> 
> 
> Got this from Citadel......
> 
> 
> "this should be working again next week, as soon as our corporate engineering guys connect with the folks who provide the directory for the streaming radios, and give them an updated link"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Coryell
> 
> Director, Digital Media
> 
> Citadel Broadcasting, San Francisco
> 
> KGO/KSFO Radio
> 
> 415-504-1975
> [email protected]
> 
> Schedule a meeting: http://tungle.me/RogerCoryell




This evening (Thur), KGO sounds fine now; KSFO is still stuttering; KABC is

stuttering (but ok w/WMA); WABC is ok.


Still may be a Denon issue...


-----------------------------

Our current streams through Reciva are plain vanilla MP3 as of yesterday, not AAC+. And I've had no other reports of "stuttering", which is a problem typically associated with buffering due to poor connectivity.




Roger Coryell

Director, Digital Media

Citadel Broadcasting, San Francisco

KGO/KSFO Radio

415-504-1975
[email protected] 

Schedule a meeting: http://tungle.me/RogerCoryell


----------



## ph3ng

Hi guys


On my denon display, I've noticed that there it shows the label monitor coupled with SW, FL, SL, FR, SR and an 'A' - this is directly under the db indicator.


Now on the left side on the display I see LFE,FL,C,FR,SL,SR. Would anyone be able to explain what the monitor is etc?


Thank you


----------



## batpig

have you looked in the manual?? they have a detailed diagram with explanations of all the little icons on the display on pg 4.


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18764293
> 
> 
> have you looked in the manual?? they have a detailed diagram with explanations of all the little icons on the display on pg 4.



hmmmm i have in front of me right now. must have missed it. let me check again. haahha batpig you are always online - good for me though


----------



## bwclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/18761184
> 
> 
> This evening (Thur), KGO sounds fine now; KSFO is still stuttering; KABC is
> 
> stuttering (but ok w/WMA); WABC is ok.
> 
> 
> Still may be a Denon issue...
> 
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> Our current streams through Reciva are plain vanilla MP3 as of yesterday, not AAC+. And I've had no other reports of "stuttering", which is a problem typically associated with buffering due to poor connectivity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Coryell
> 
> Director, Digital Media
> 
> Citadel Broadcasting, San Francisco
> 
> KGO/KSFO Radio
> 
> 415-504-1975
> [email protected]
> 
> Schedule a meeting: http://tungle.me/RogerCoryell




Well, just checked again and they are all stuttering...guess we'll await Denon's fix. Wonder why KGO was working earlier?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> batpig you are always online



only during regular business hours







when somebody else is paying me to sit in an office in front of a computer all day.... you won't find me on here nearly as much on evenings & weekends







that's when my time is MY time!


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18764322
> 
> 
> only during regular business hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when somebody else is paying me to sit in an office in front of a computer all day.... you won't find me on here nearly as much on evenings & weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's when my time is MY time!



ahhahah understand







. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Still may be a Denon issue..."


Yep.


----------



## 007james

Has anyone tried passing 3D content through the Denon HDMI from Blu-ray. I'm wondering if it will work.......


----------



## lindend




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwclark* /forum/post/18761184
> 
> 
> KSFO is still stuttering;



WABC stutters for me also, but KSFO crashes my 3808 with the latest firmware. What url are you using for KSFO?


----------



## AaronKamp

Has anyone attempted to adjust the settings or know of a semi-easy way to filter out specific frequencies using the 3808's setup?


I want to drop 233 with overtones at 466, 932, and 1864 mhz. If you've watched any of the World Cup, those are the resonant frequencies of the vuvuzela.


Any ideas? Anyone try anything that remotely works?


----------



## batpig

can't be done. if you switch to "Manual EQ" instead of Audyssey, you can adjust frequency bands, but it is a simple graphic EQ with fixed bands.


maybe they should come out with "world cup special" receivers every four years where you can tune out the specific frequency of that annoying horn


----------



## Gary J

The broadcasters are supposed to start filtering out the horns themselves. Sounded to me like ESPN already has them toned down some.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AaronKamp* /forum/post/18781886
> 
> 
> Has anyone attempted to adjust the settings or know of a semi-easy way to filter out specific frequencies using the 3808's setup?
> 
> 
> I want to drop 233 with overtones at 466, 932, and 1864 mhz. If you've watched any of the World Cup, those are the resonant frequencies of the vuvuzela.
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone try anything that remotely works?



Best you can probably do is the manual EQ, but it's only got settings for 250 Hz, 500 Hz, 1 kHz, and 2 kHz in terms of what you're looking for. You'd lose a lot more than you'd gain. Try to tune it out and not think upsetting thoughts about the idiots that think they're doing something neat by blowing the same angry bee note all game long.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Anyone try anything that remotely works?"


I recorded it and played it backwards. Sounded like "Paul is the walrus".


----------



## transco

I want to output Toslink audio for a pair of wireless Dolby/DTS headphones when using HDMI inputs to the receiver. The best I've been able to do is to put the receiver in the 'TV audio' output mode, then splitting off the audio using a HDMI-to-Toslink converter box on the TV HDMI output. Far better would be to have the receiver output audio via either the DVR or VCR Toslink output ports, but no luck. Anyone know how to do this/


----------



## iramack

That is probably going to be your only option. The 3808 does not take HDMI audio and output it in another format such as toslink, etc. Wont even send it to the second zone......boo!!





Steve


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/18798446
> 
> 
> Far better would be to have the receiver output audio via either the DVR or VCR Toslink output ports, but no luck. Anyone know how to do this/



You'll note that the Toslink "out" ports are labeled (2) and (3) indicating the only way to get output from them is to input the audio from the Toslink "in" ports with the same respective number, 2 or 3. Much easier to use an HDMI/Toslink switcher like you are using now.


----------



## transco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18798643
> 
> 
> That is probably going to be your only option. The 3808 does not take HDMI audio and output it in another format such as toslink, etc. Wont even send it to the second zone......boo!!



The way I'm doing it is a bit of a pain since I switch between headphones and speakers often, but at least it works, with one exception... Audio from my PS3 is missing the front L & R channels. I've tried a variety of settings on the PS3, but no luck. All other Dolby 5.1 sources work perfectly.


I have a long cable coming that will allow me to take the audio from the PS3's optical Toslink output directly and feed it to the headphone's Dolby / DTS decoders, bypassing the HTML audio completely. If that doesn't work, then I'll feed the audio from the PS3 to the 3808 via HDMI, then take the receiver's analog headphone output and feed that to the wireless headphones.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *transco* /forum/post/18799288
> 
> 
> I have a long cable coming that will allow me to take the audio from the PS3's optical Toslink output directly and feed it to the headphone's Dolby / DTS decoders, bypassing the HTML audio completely.



Keep in mind if you set Multi Channel Audio to YES on the PS3, the optical output will be limited to 2CH.


----------



## Dintkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/18771294
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried passing 3D content through the Denon HDMI from Blu-ray. I'm wondering if it will work.......



It works for me. Checkerboard and Side by side. I cant be sure with the side by side because i have a DLP TV, but the picture i get has side by side images







. no picture enhancements are on except for color space (YCbCr) and rgb range (Enhanced).


That is with the HD audio.


BD/3D player is a Panasonic DMP-BDT300. TV Mits 65835. Xpand 102 Shutter glasses.


Dan


----------



## ExToker

The past couple days I've been reading this thread until my eyes bleed. Good info gang.


I have realized that the upgraded Audyssey package is on my 'must have' list.

So I'm down to buying a 3808 locally and adding the Audyssey package, or the 3310 from 6ave.

The price between the 2, with the 3808 add-on will be almost identical.

I use seperates with a external amp and have found myself to fall into the critical listener category.


That said, is there a significant difference in the audio quality output of the

3808 (vs 3310) ?


I read batpigs informative nutshell comparison but am curious if the advanced sound quality would apply if using a external amp.

Which way to go here?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yes, Audyssey is still applied when using an external amp. However, as someone who falls in the "critical listener" catagory, you'll likely want to consider the new 3311 vice the 3310 as the latter does not include the more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT (16x more filters on the satellite speakers) which the 3808 does include.


----------



## Gary J

Cost may be an issue since he mentioned it so between the two I would choose the 3808 for MutEQ XT. Not sure where you are getting the 16x figure either. Perhaps 16x instead of 2x which is 8x more filters.


----------



## ExToker

Thanks for the thought jdsmoothie,


You are giving me some direction here. I looked at the 3311 however that is past my 'impulse' budget.

Call me old fashioned, but I also like the fact that the 3808 is about 60% heavier than the 3310/3311.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18864373
> 
> 
> Cost may be an issue


*Is* the issue


----------



## jdsmoothie

Sorry, wasn't clear. I was trying to point out that the 3808 is more fairly compared to the 3311 rather than the 3310. If only comparing the 3310 and 3808 then the 3808 is clearly the better choice. The successor to the 3808 is the 4310, while the 3310 succeeded the 2809. Also, as you've got to spend additional money to upgrade the 3808 to Audyssey Dyn EQ/VOL, another consideration is that the 3311 includes XT and the DSX upgrades and is currently selling at 20% or more below MSRP at the authorized Denon e-tailers (Electronics Expo, 6Ave, etc).


----------



## ExToker

I wasnt able to find any kind of discounts on the 3311. Too new?

6ave was at retail (1199) and EE beat them by a dollar (1198)

Likely 6ave would come in a bit cheaper during their NYP promotion but still not enough of a difference to swing a deal.


----------



## jdsmoothie

The authorized vendors will generally sell well below what their website indicates .. you must call for their best price though. If you check the 3311 Owner's thread you'll see what folks are paying.


Although, as I said previously, if the 3808 meets your needs with the upgrade it's still got better components then the 3311.


----------



## fafner

Is there and XX11 model that is fully equivelant to the 3808 model?


fafner


----------



## jdsmoothie

That would likely be the 4311 which isn't due to be released until Sep. Although the 4311 actually goes to 9.2.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18864502
> 
> 
> Although, as I said previously, if the 3808 meets your needs with the upgrade it's still got better components then the 3311.



Thanks for the walk through with me jd.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18864502
> 
> 
> Although, as I said previously, if the 3808 meets your needs with the upgrade it's still got better components then the 3311.



How about the components of the 4311 vs. the 3808?


fafner


----------



## jdsmoothie

Denon hasn't posted a spec sheet on the 4311 yet, however, just as with the 3808, the 43XX and higher model series are mfr'd in Japan, while the lower level models including the 3310 and 3311 are mfr'd in China.


----------



## gavin1021

Did some searches but couldn't find the answers I was looking for. Hopefully someone can help me out.


Got my 3808 setup on my network. I can see it from my XP SP3 computer. I got media sharing enabled in MP11. From here I'm a little lost. I was assuming I would see something if I went to the NET/USB menu on the 3808, but just the internet radio comes up. I don't see anything that seems to relate to my PC or steaming audio or anything. Anyone have any ideas or can anyone point me to somewhere that has instructions/troubleshooting on getting this to work? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/18868719
> 
> 
> Did some searches but couldn't find the answers I was looking for. Hopefully someone can help me out.
> 
> 
> Got my 3808 setup on my network. I can see it from my XP SP3 computer. I got media sharing enabled in MP11. From here I'm a little lost. I was assuming I would see something if I went to the NET/USB menu on the 3808, but just the internet radio comes up. I don't see anything that seems to relate to my PC or steaming audio or anything. Anyone have any ideas or can anyone point me to somewhere that has instructions/troubleshooting on getting this to work? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Sorry, I'm rusty with the WMP but I think there is a button on the top right of the screen where you "allow" the Denon.


I know it was covered in the thread so you may want to search "WMP". I think downloading the thread and searching with a text editor is easier.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18864581
> 
> 
> Thanks for the walk through with me jd.



I will sell you my 3808 in excellent condition. I have a new 4310 I am using now. The 3808 is a great AVR; I had far less problem with it than with the 4310.









PM me if you are interested. My 3808 does NOT have the Upgrade package, but does, of course, have the Audyssey MultiEq XT which is great stuff.


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/18869481
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm rusty with the WMP but I think there is a button on the top right of the screen where you "allow" the Denon.
> 
> 
> I know it was covered in the thread so you may want to search "WMP". I think downloading the thread and searching with a text editor is easier.



What thread are you talking about?


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18870162
> 
> 
> I will sell you my 3808 in excellent condition. I have a new 4310 I am using now. The 3808 is a great AVR; I had far less problem with it than with the 4310.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you are interested. My 3808 does NOT have the Upgrade package, but does, of course, have the Audyssey MultiEq XT which is great stuff.



PM sent Redbeemer.......Thanks


----------



## gavin1021




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gavin1021* /forum/post/18870670
> 
> 
> What thread are you talking about?



Never mind


----------



## iramack

Hey,


Anybody else irritated/frustrated over the 20 db increments at the lower end of the subwoofer crossover range? I really need 50 hz but only have the option for 60 or 40hz.

The higher frequencies have a 10 db increment but not the lower ones. What gives??


Geez.


----------



## batpig

you mean Hz, not dB










I'm not sure what the big deal is though... remember that a crossover has a "slope" so even a 60Hz crossover will still require your speakers to play significant output at 50Hz. And the higher crossover means more of the bass is going to the higher resolution filters on the subwoofer channel


----------



## Gary J

Makes you wonder how he arrived at a "need" of 50Hz.


----------



## ExToker

Interesting.......On the 6ave 'Name your price' sale that ended last night. After the 'sale' ended the advertised price of the 3310 dropped almost 50 bucks. I wonder if they use the sale as a guideline to gauge how much folks are willing to pay.


----------



## iramack

Makes you wonder how he arrived at a "need" of 50Hz.


My Magnepan MG12QR's only have effective output to around 50 hz. So to avoid overlap in the bass between a very fast planar transducer and a relatively slower Martin Logan Abyss (which would sound muddy), I am looking for a 50 hz crossover frequency. That's HOW!!


So, should I pick the 60 hz or the 40 hz crossover. I am running them full range with lfe+main as a custom setting. This is for Stereo 2 channel "direct" listening only. For everything else I use small, lfe crossed over at 80 so as not to overdrive the Maggies.

S


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18880369
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder how he arrived at a "need" of 50Hz.
> 
> 
> My Magnepan MG12QR's only have effective output to around 50 hz. So to avoid overlap in the bass between a very fast planar transducer and a relatively slower Martin Logan Abyss (which would sound muddy), I am looking for a 50 hz crossover frequency. That's HOW!!



Those numbers are meaningless. The characteristics of your room changes everything. That's what Audyssey determines. Choose 80Hz unless the Audyssey results indicate something higher.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18880420
> 
> 
> Those numbers are meaningless. The characteristics of your room changes everything. That's what Audyssey determines. Choose 80Hz unless the Audyssey results indicate something higher.



Audyssey selected 60 hz as my crossover point for these speakers and called them small (obviously if they were selected as large the would not have a crossover frequency). That's why I thought 50hz would be good for stereo and running them large with lfe+main activated. I want to get all the quick planar bass I can out of them before letting the sub kick in.


S


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18881055
> 
> 
> Audyssey selected 60 hz as my crossover point for these speakers and called them small (obviously if they were selected as large the would not have a crossover frequency). That's why I thought 50hz would be good for stereo and running them large with lfe+main activated. I want to get all the quick planar bass I can out of them before letting the sub kick in.
> 
> 
> S



Audyssey applies 8 times more correction power in that 50-80Hz frequency range in the sub than it would in any speaker. That is why most people who use Audyssey choose to send as much to the sub as possible.


----------



## EnergyOwner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18882011
> 
> 
> Audyssey applies 8 times more correction power in that 50-80Hz frequency range in the sub than it would in any speaker. That is why most people who use Audyssey choose to send as much to the sub as possible.



Also, the more signal you can offload to the sub, the easier your 3808 will work. Those bass frequencies draw lots of power.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18881055
> 
> 
> I want to get all the quick planar bass I can out of them before letting the sub kick in.



No such thing. Bass isn't "quick", relatively speaking. Cross them over as high as you can and let them do what they do well instead of making them strain to do things they are not good at...


----------



## iramack




scientest said:


> No such thing. Bass isn't "quick", relatively speaking.
> 
> 
> OMG you are an idiot!! Do your homework on planar magnetic speakers and come back to class when you are ready.


----------



## Gary J

The fact remains that if you think those speakers are so wonderful they can do a better job with those frequencies than your sub it means your sub is complete crap.


----------



## iramack

I never said that they could do better at "sub" frequencies. I just wondered why Denon does not give us 10 hz spacing in the sub setup at the lower ranges. I am looking to minimize the overlap at the low end for critical listening in stereo. That is all.


Now............back to Best Buy with you!


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Another alternative is the planar magnetic speaker. These units use a long, metal ribbon suspended between two magnetic panels. They basically work the same way as electrostatic speakers, except that the alternating positive and negative current moves the diaphragm in a magnetic field rather than an electric field. Like electrostatic speakers, they produce high-frequency sound with extraordinary precision, but low frequency sounds are less defined. For this reason, the planar magnetic speaker is usually used only as a tweeter.


 http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/speaker11.htm 



Still, the original point of wanting steps of 10 is a good one. No real reason not to, except maybe added cost.


----------



## scientest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18885922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scientest* /forum/post/18882680
> 
> 
> No such thing. Bass isn't "quick", relatively speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG you are an idiot!! Do your homework on planar magnetic speakers and come back to class when you are ready.
Click to expand...


That's sorta funny...


I'm not sure it's really worth trying to save you from yourself, but what the heck. Tell me, exactly what homework do you think I should be studying?


Physics perhaps? Nope, already know how any surface driven speaker is limited by it's longest dimension in it's ability to reproduce any bass with a wavelength longer than twice that dimension.


Maybe it's magic? Must be, because you seem to think somehow there is such a thing as "quick" bass!


Tell you what, try taking your own advice; once you understand how the components of a transient are summed you might realize why your current approach to getting the best sound possible out of your speakers is rather foolish...


----------



## batpig

here's what I don't understand.... it sounds like you are running the speakers full range, but you want the sub to pick up right where the speakers roll off (e.g. 50Hz), so you want no overlap.... which means you DON'T want to run them "full range"!

*This is the very definition of "bass management".* Having the subwoofer pick up as the speaker rolls off.


So you ARE employing bass management, except you are doing it in a way that you are taxing the speakers to the very limits of their capabilities. Let's assume the speakers roll off right at 50Hz... so there will be a natural slope as they roll off, and you want the sub to meet up right with that and get an even response -- again, this is essentially the definition of bass management, except by doing it digitally in the receiver you can achieve more precise crossover slopes and are much more likely to get an even response in the crossover region.


It's like, your whole goal is to not have "overlap" -- in other words, having a flat response where the speaker trails off and the sub picks up. That is what will happen anyway when you set the crossover to 60Hz! Except it will be better! Because the digitally controlled slopes will likely produce a flatter response, plus also the speaker will start sloping off BEFORE it has hit its limits, which should allow it play cleaner... and as I already mentioned, a 60Hz crossover will still call for your speakers to produce significant output at 50Hz, so it's not like you are "wasting" anything.


It seems like you are falling into this "audiophile trap" where you feel like, if you aren't playing your speakers as full range as possible, you are "wasting" them. It's not that I disagree with you that it wouldn't be nice to have 10Hz increments at all levels.... it's just that it's SO not a big deal, and I can't think of any practical situation where you are really sacrificing anything important by putting your crossover at 60Hz instead of 50Hz.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18889766
> 
> 
> here's what I don't understand.... it sounds like you are running the speakers full range, but you want the sub to pick up right where the speakers roll off (e.g. 50Hz), so you want no overlap.... which means you DON'T want to run them "full range"!
> 
> *This is the very definition of "bass management".* Having the subwoofer pick up as the speaker rolls off.
> 
> 
> So you ARE employing bass management, except you are doing it in a way that you are taxing the speakers to the very limits of their capabilities. Let's assume the speakers roll off right at 50Hz... so there will be a natural slope as they roll off, and you want the sub to meet up right with that and get an even response -- again, this is essentially the definition of bass management, except by doing it digitally in the receiver you can achieve more precise crossover slopes and are much more likely to get an even response in the crossover region.
> 
> 
> It's like, your whole goal is to not have "overlap" -- in other words, having a flat response where the speaker trails off and the sub picks up. That is what will happen anyway when you set the crossover to 60Hz! Except it will be better! Because the digitally controlled slopes will likely produce a flatter response, plus also the speaker will start sloping off BEFORE it has hit its limits, which should allow it play cleaner... and as I already mentioned, a 60Hz crossover will still call for your speakers to produce significant output at 50Hz, so it's not like you are "wasting" anything.
> 
> 
> It seems like you are falling into this "audiophile trap" where you feel like, if you aren't playing your speakers as full range as possible, you are "wasting" them. It's not that I disagree with you that it wouldn't be nice to have 10Hz increments at all levels.... it's just that it's SO not a big deal, and I can't think of any practical situation where you are really sacrificing anything important by putting your crossover at 60Hz instead of 50Hz.



Thanks Batpig. I knew you would finally give me the answer I was looking for. SO the crossover slope is fairly "gentle" and using 60hz will still get me to my goal. That's great. Now when I do the stereo/direct thing, I set them to large and lfe + main, 60hz, where will the sub start producing output?

70,80? Or should I use 40hz if it comes on a little higher than the actual setting?


S


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18890295
> 
> 
> SO the crossover slope is fairly "gentle" and using 60hz will still get me to my goal. That's great.



I've actually had no luck trying to find out how steep the Audyssey rolloffs are on the 3808. I feel like I saw them at one point in the advertising bumf, but just can't seem to find them now. Anyone?


----------



## batpig

they aren't "Audyssey rolloffs", the bass management is done by the Denon. Audyssey provides the measurements and creates speaker filters for the EQ targets, but the actual crossovers, speaker sizes, levels, etc. is just like any other receiver.


AFAIK the Denons use a standard 2nd-order 12dB/octave slope on the HPF and a 4th-order 24dB/octave slope on the LPF.



> Quote:
> Thanks Batpig. I knew you would finally give me the answer I was looking for. SO the crossover slope is fairly "gentle" and using 60hz will still get me to my goal. That's great. Now when I do the stereo/direct thing, I set them to large and lfe + main, 60hz, where will the sub start producing output?
> 
> 70,80? Or should I use 40hz if it comes on a little higher than the actual setting?



I don't know which specific setting is "correct", listen and pick what sounds best to you. My main point was I don't think the absence of a 50Hz crossover option is a big deal in any practical sense.


----------



## nlsteele

Thanks for the info, acerbically pedantic or not (I suppose it's down to truth in advertising).


----------



## batpig

pedantic I intended.... acerbic I didn't







hope it didn't read that way


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18897083
> 
> 
> pedantic I intended.... acerbic I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it didn't read that way



Dude, as much as you help folks, and as stupid as some of my posts have been ( conspiracy ): I'd have had it coming if you were. Any way you slice it, thanks again. I was really curious about the slopes and you gave me exactly the information I needed.


ALL HAIL KING INFORMATIVE! HUZZAH!


----------



## Cam McFarland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/18897812
> 
> 
> Dude, as much as you help folks, and as stupid as some of my posts have been ( conspiracy ): I'd have had it coming if you were. Any way you slice it, thanks again. I was really curious about the slopes and you gave me exactly the information I needed.
> 
> 
> ALL HAIL KING INFORMATIVE! HUZZAH!



+1.....lol


----------



## Chopin_Guy

I was hoping to find some help with a question regarding my 3808 here...


I am going to be adding an external amp to my 3808 and was wondering if you set the amp settings to 'bi-amp' does that also apply to the pre-amp out section as well. I only have a 2.1 system right now, and thought if I get a 5 channel amp that I could use the bi-amp setting in the AVR to apply it to the pre-out section and bi-amp my Studio 60s...


Anyone have experience with this???


----------



## batpig

it's much easier than that, if you want to bi-amp using an external amp, simply split the RCA signal from the front L/R pre-outs to two channels (each) on the external amp. All you need is a pair of RCA y-splitters.


then you still have those two amps/channels on the AVR free for other uses (e.g. powering zone 2 speakers or expanding to 7.1).


----------



## Chopin_Guy

batpig,


Thanks for the quick reply -- I will actually never go to 7.1 because of my room nor will i use a 2nd zone or anything. Which is why I figured I might be able to do a bi-amp configuration -- with that in mind -- does setting the amp control to 'bi-amp' also output that material at the pre-amp outputs for surround back L/R (which are the auxiliary bi-amp channels if I remember correct....)??


----------



## batpig

as far as I know, the surr.back pre-outs will output whatever the surr.back speaker post are putting out.... so, theoretically, yes. I could be wrong however and I have no way to test...


but, the point I'm making is that it doesn't really matter because splitting the signal from the Front L/R pre-outs will achieve an identical end result. All the receiver does in "bi-amp" mode is duplicate the signal sent to the front L/R speakers to allow you to use two additional amplifier channels in the receiver.... if you are using the pre-outs, there is no need for this as you can simply split the connection to two channels of whatever amp you are using.


----------



## pistonbrokeagain

Hello folks, if this topic has already been covered please let me know the page it's at.....i did look but there's hundreds of pages here on the 3808CI !!


Wondered if this reciever can be upated (to HDMI 1.4 ?) to pass through 3D content. Have just ordered Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 adapter kit to go with Mits WD-73833 TV & DirecTV reciever. Obviously i want to keep the Denon audio but have read that this reciever is too old !! to pass through 3D content, bummed if i'll have to buy a new reciever !


Thanks


----------



## rec head

Quote:

Originally Posted by 007james View Post

Has anyone tried passing 3D content through the Denon HDMI from Blu-ray. I'm wondering if it will work.......

It works for me. Checkerboard and Side by side. I cant be sure with the side by side because i have a DLP TV, but the picture i get has side by side images . no picture enhancements are on except for color space (YCbCr) and rgb range (Enhanced).


That is with the HD audio.


BD/3D player is a Panasonic DMP-BDT300. TV Mits 65835. Xpand 102 Shutter glasses.


Dan


----------



## pistonbrokeagain

Thanks rec head. Sounds like it might work, that would be good.


Guess i'll just try it and see, all the tech blogs said that the 3808CI had a HDMI 1.3 "chip" and 3D content needs 1.4 so sounds like a firmware upgrade wouldn't achieve a component swap ?


Thanks again...


----------



## fmetz

The 3808 will NOT work with 3d content. I just tried PS3-3808-SonyHX909 and when the game goes into 3d mode the display becomes corrupted. When bypassing the 3808 everything works perfectly. Amazing picture! Just ordered a 3311 to makeup for the loss










fmetz


----------



## pistonbrokeagain

Thanks fmetz, since it apparently did work for 007james perhaps different peripheral equipment have different results? I'll give it a try once i get the Mit 3DC-100 before i fork out a grand on a new AVR.


Incidentally fmetz, is your ps3 a new one - i have one a couple years old and apparently a firmware update for that will allow 3D content to be played, but not until September ?


Appreciate the feedback all.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pistonbrokeagain* /forum/post/18906325
> 
> 
> Thanks fmetz, since it apparently did work for 007james perhaps different peripheral equipment have different results? I'll give it a try once i get the Mit 3DC-100 before i fork out a grand on a new AVR.
> 
> 
> Incidentally fmetz, is your ps3 a new one - i have one a couple years old and apparently a firmware update for that will allow 3D content to be played, but not until September ?
> 
> 
> Appreciate the feedback all.



It should work as long as you set the receiver to pass-thru video (no scaling etc). My Mitsy 3D kit has arrived so this weekend I plan on testing out some 3D.


----------



## 007james

I've never tried passing 3D through the 3808, I was just asking if it would work but It looks like it may have worked for the person who replied to my original post.

You could always try a dual HDMI player which Panasonic makes



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pistonbrokeagain* /forum/post/18906325
> 
> 
> Thanks fmetz, since it apparently did work for 007james perhaps different peripheral equipment have different results? I'll give it a try once i get the Mit 3DC-100 before i fork out a grand on a new AVR.
> 
> 
> Incidentally fmetz, is your ps3 a new one - i have one a couple years old and apparently a firmware update for that will allow 3D content to be played, but not until September ?
> 
> 
> Appreciate the feedback all.


----------



## ExToker

I decided to give the 3808 a try and have a question right out of the gate. I'd ask the previous owner, however I've learned that I cant believe everything he says.


When I turn the unit on I get "please wait.....update retry" followed by "connection fail"


It seems there may have been a failed firmware update, and now the machine may be attempting to finish it everytime its powered up. Is there a way to get the 3808 to abandon the update attempts?


I have reset to factory settings. I also tried turning off DHCP, reasoning that without that the machine might skip the connection attempt. No Luck.


I'm really hoping this is a simple fix. The 3808 is promising to be my ideal rig for at least the next couple years.


Can anybody tell me, Is this simply a setting issue somewhere or something more serious?


----------



## jmct12345

About a week ago I was watching Avitar and about 5 times the reciever just shut off. The main light was blinking red. When I turned power back on, it played fine for 5-20 minutes and then did it again. Since then it only did it one more time, also when watching a DVD.


Both times, the volume was fairly high (around -20) compaired to our normal volumne -30 to -40.


During that week I have listend to about a dozen CDs work of music streamed from my computer, and maybe 15 hours of TV. No problem during that.


Has anyone else had this happen? Any ideas?


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/18914815
> 
> 
> It should work as long as you set the receiver to pass-thru video (no scaling etc). My Mitsy 3D kit has arrived so this weekend I plan on testing out some 3D.



Hi,


I haven't seen the pass-thru option, could you tell me how to do that?

I have Oppo -83 which has stella Dvd video that I don't want the Amp

to touch. However I have the Oppo 83 + PS3 + Denon 3930 all plugged into the Amp. One HDMI up to the projector.

I dont want the amp to touch any of these signals.


Ta


Dono


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/18923608
> 
> 
> About a week ago I was watching Avitar and about 5 times the reciever just shut off. The main light was blinking red. When I turned power back on, it played fine for 5-20 minutes and then did it again. Since then it only did it one more time, also when watching a DVD.
> 
> 
> Both times, the volume was fairly high (around -20) compaired to our normal volumne -30 to -40.
> 
> 
> During that week I have listend to about a dozen CDs work of music streamed from my computer, and maybe 15 hours of TV. No problem during that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? Any ideas?



Yep,


I had that one before. In my case I had a air-con working hard cooling the movie room. I turned the air-con off and the problem went away.


I since added the amp on to a power conditioner and have had no problems.


The Amp is not happy about power drain.


Also check that no speaker wires are touching at the back. A friend had a loose wire touch his sub output on his 3808. It blew it up. Smoke and all.


Ta


Dono


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18923622
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the pass-thru option, could you tell me how to do that?
> 
> I have Oppo -83 which has stella Dvd video that I don't want the Amp
> 
> to touch. However I have the Oppo 83 + PS3 + Denon 3930 all plugged into the Amp. One HDMI up to the projector.
> 
> I dont want the amp to touch any of these signals.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



I'm taking the easy way out since this is explained as good as it gets (to me) See post #137 here:
http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...n-overview/120


----------



## Taijer

HELP!!


I've had this receiver for over a year now... everything has always worked great!


I was moving some furniture and hit something on the unit and now I get no TV/CBL video (via hdmi) - it simply displays the Black Denon logo screen on my TV.


The DVD player works, my Media Extender works (both via hdmi) and the tuner works just fine as well....



The TV/CABLE connection is using HDMI-3 from a Time Warner Scientific Atlantic HDdvr box.

I reset the cable box, reset the receiver, reset everything I could possibly think of (spent over 2 hours trying to fix it) and no results.


Initial thoughts:

1) HDMI HDCP Handshake issue? how do you solve this?

2) bad HMDI port on the cable box? guess I could test this by taking it to another tv. The component connections do work on the Cable box.

3) changed setting on the Receiver? do input and video select need to be on the same setting? My guess is this is where things went goofy on me as I believe I bumped the dial as I moved the furniture. ARGH!

4) Bad cable... i tried a new hdmi cable with the same result.


HELP!!!!


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18924191
> 
> 
> I'm taking the easy way out since this is explained as good as it gets (to me) See post #137 here:
> http://www.hometheaterforum.com/foru...n-overview/120



Cool, thanks for the info.


Thanks for that. In my case I will set to "OFF"


Ta


Dono


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Taijer* /forum/post/18924585
> 
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> 
> I've had this receiver for over a year now... everything has always worked great!
> 
> 
> I was moving some furniture and hit something on the unit and now I get no TV/CBL video (via hdmi) - it simply displays the Black Denon logo screen on my TV.
> 
> 
> The DVD player works, my Media Extender works (both via hdmi) and the tuner works just fine as well....
> 
> 
> 
> The TV/CABLE connection is using HDMI-3 from a Time Warner Scientific Atlantic HDdvr box.
> 
> I reset the cable box, reset the receiver, reset everything I could possibly think of (spent over 2 hours trying to fix it) and no results.
> 
> 
> Initial thoughts:
> 
> 1) HDMI HDCP Handshake issue? how do you solve this?
> 
> 2) bad HMDI port on the cable box? guess I could test this by taking it to another tv. The component connections do work on the Cable box.
> 
> 3) changed setting on the Receiver? do input and video select need to be on the same setting? My guess is this is where things went goofy on me as I believe I bumped the dial as I moved the furniture. ARGH!
> 
> 4) Bad cable... i tried a new hdmi cable with the same result.
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!



Hey Taijer,


Did you try switching the TV cable to a different port?

(ie. the dvd or ME since you know that they are good.)

Also try the DVD in the TV port to see if you knocked it out.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18923622
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the pass-thru option, could you tell me how to do that?
> 
> I have Oppo -83 which has stella Dvd video that I don't want the Amp
> 
> to touch. However I have the Oppo 83 + PS3 + Denon 3930 all plugged into the Amp. One HDMI up to the projector.
> 
> I dont want the amp to touch any of these signals.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Select the input that the Oppo is on as if you were going to play a dvd or blu-ray and then go into the menu under the video input menu and turn the i/p scalar to OFF. That way, both standard DVD's and blu-ray will just pass on through the Denon without being scaled. Then you would set your Oppo so that it will make all the upscaling, deinterlacing for your discs.


----------



## Taijer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18925910
> 
> 
> Hey Taijer,
> 
> 
> Did you try switching the TV cable to a different port?
> 
> (ie. the dvd or ME since you know that they are good.)
> 
> Also try the DVD in the TV port to see if you knocked it out.





ok.. I think I found the trouble... Looks like as I moved the equipment I hit the cable box and knocked out the HDMI port (damn TIME WARNER CABLE!!).


I tested the box on another TV (with direct HDMI connection) and it didn't work either...


so on my way to Time Warner to swap out my box! what a pita!


Thanks for your suggestion... that sparked my course of action!

Regards!


----------



## rstahl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18924162
> 
> 
> Yep,
> 
> 
> I had that one before. In my case I had a air-con working hard cooling the movie room. I turned the air-con off and the problem went away.
> 
> 
> I since added the amp on to a power conditioner and have had no problems.
> 
> 
> The Amp is not happy about power drain.
> 
> 
> Also check that no speaker wires are touching at the back. A friend had a loose wire touch his sub output on his 3808. It blew it up. Smoke and all.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



In addition an 3808 owner chased the same problem for days and found one bad speaker. Hard to find In the threat It Is.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18922624
> 
> 
> I decided to give the 3808 a try and have a question right out of the gate. I'd ask the previous owner, however I've learned that I cant believe everything he says.
> 
> 
> When I turn the unit on I get "please wait.....update retry" followed by "connection fail"
> 
> 
> It seems there may have been a failed firmware update, and now the machine may be attempting to finish it everytime its powered up. Is there a way to get the 3808 to abandon the update attempts?
> 
> 
> I have reset to factory settings. I also tried turning off DHCP, reasoning that without that the machine might skip the connection attempt. No Luck.
> 
> 
> I'm really hoping this is a simple fix. The 3808 is promising to be my ideal rig for at least the next couple years.
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me, Is this simply a setting issue somewhere or something more serious?



Well I have to give Denon customer service a big Fat A+. Too many people only post bad experiences with customer relations, not the good.


I called to quiz them about my problem, and the guy confirmed it was a incomplete firmware attempt creating the issue. He walked me through the up/down hard reset to abort the update attempts, and it was fixed in about 3 minutes.


The biggest thing I wanted to relay from him, regarding the absolute necessity of the updates is, "if it aint broke, dont fix it". I agree with this philosophy. I asked if my V2.04 was the latest version and he repeated the previous statement. (on top of that he didnt know







)

It sounded to me like their staff was consumed with questions and problems regarding this in the past.


Maybe I just got lucky that the phone call 'tsunami' had finally subsided.

Regardless, if I get that kind of personal treatment from any large corporation, I will continue to be a customer for a very long, long time.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/18923608
> 
> 
> About a week ago I was watching Avitar and about 5 times the reciever just shut off. The main light was blinking red. When I turned power back on, it played fine for 5-20 minutes and then did it again. Since then it only did it one more time, also when watching a DVD.
> 
> 
> Both times, the volume was fairly high (around -20) compaired to our normal volumne -30 to -40.
> 
> 
> During that week I have listend to about a dozen CDs work of music streamed from my computer, and maybe 15 hours of TV. No problem during that.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? Any ideas?



the most likely cause is a wire short, as others have mentioned.


it is also possible that you overloaded the amp and tripped the protection circuit, especially since you were listening much louder than normal. Is your receiver properly ventilated (i.e. several inches of clearance on top)? Are your speakers difficult loads for an amp (e.g. low sensitivity and/or 4-ohms)?


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18926503
> 
> 
> Select the input that the Oppo is on as if you were going to play a dvd or blu-ray and then go into the menu under the video input menu and turn the i/p scalar to OFF. That way, both standard DVD's and blu-ray will just pass on through the Denon without being scaled. Then you would set your Oppo so that it will make all the upscaling, deinterlacing for your discs.



Cooool










I will do this for my Oppo and Denon Dvd 3930. Thanks for the advice.


Ta


Dono


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmct12345* /forum/post/18923608
> 
> 
> About a week ago I was watching Avitar and about 5 times the reciever just shut off. *The main light was blinking red.* When I turned power back on, it played fine for 5-20 minutes and then did it again. Since then it only did it one more time, also when watching a DVD.



When the "red light" flashes and the AVR goes in to protection mode, it can mean a number of things based on the frequency of it's flash rate ....


Every 1/2 sec - driving 4 ohm speakers too loud, loose speaker wire, or amp failure


Every 2 sec - temp is too hot (e.g. ventilation issue)


----------



## Dintkin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fmetz* /forum/post/18906270
> 
> 
> The 3808 will NOT work with 3d content. I just tried PS3-3808-SonyHX909 and when the game goes into 3d mode the display becomes corrupted. When bypassing the 3808 everything works perfectly. Amazing picture! Just ordered a 3311 to makeup for the loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmetz



It works with my equipment (so far). Panasonic BDT300 player and PS3. The receiver passes both checkerboard and side by side through the receiver with the HD sound while using the Panasonic. The PS3 using checkerboard. I cant test side by side with the PS3 until i get the adapter.


With the Mits DLP+adapter you need to hook the PS3 directly up to the adapter and re-do the Video output settings for 3d to show up in the resolution list, then have it go back through the receiver.


Just make sure there is no video processing enabled in the receiver.


Pictures below...PS3 checker board, Panasonic checker board and Panasonic side by side.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/18928347
> 
> 
> Cooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do this for my Oppo and Denon Dvd 3930. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



I forgot to mention that you should leave the Video Conversion ON if you want the Volume overlay on your screen when you change volume control, etc.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dintkin* /forum/post/18930871
> 
> 
> It works with my equipment (so far). Panasonic BDT300 player and PS3. The receiver passes both checkerboard and side by side through the receiver with the HD sound while using the Panasonic. The PS3 using checkerboard. I cant test side by side with the PS3 until i get the adapter.
> 
> 
> With the Mits DLP+adapter you need to hook the PS3 directly up to the adapter and re-do the Video output settings for 3d to show up in the resolution list, then have it go back through the receiver.
> 
> 
> Just make sure there is no video processing enabled in the receiver.
> 
> 
> Pictures below...PS3 checker board, Panasonic checker board and Panasonic side by side.



This is great to hear - I have the 3808, PS3, and a Mitsy DLP TV and got my 3D kit this past weekend. But I can't test 3D! Comcast is supposed to have ESPN3D pumping but nothing is being broadcast for me to test.


----------



## con219

I wonder if someone can answer this for me.


I have a cd plater which I want to connect to the 3808 via x2 rca connectors.


I want the analogue signal to pass through the AVR and go straight to my power amp therefore using the audio dacs in the cd player.


I do not want the avr to convert analogue to digital then use its DACS to convert digital to analogue.


Can it be done? I know my ex Yamaha 1800 could do it.


If it can please tell me how.


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you use the DIRECT or PURE DIRECT surround modes the signal will pass straight through as is with no conversion.


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18936637
> 
> 
> If you use the DIRECT or PURE DIRECT surround modes the signal will pass straight through as is with no conversion.



So I go CD player (RCA x2 )Analogue > CD Input on AVR( Stereo inputs) then set the AVR to pure direct.

The signal will proceed unaltered and pass through audio out jacks which connect to the power amp via rca interconnects.?


My concern is that the analogue signal will be converted back to digital and then using AVR's audio dacs


back to analogue then straight to power amp via audio out rca interconnects,


Thankyou for your help.


----------



## jdsmoothie

As I said ... "straight through with no conversion" as also noted in your Owner's manual.


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18936734
> 
> 
> As I said ... "straight through with no conversion" as also noted in your Owner's manual.



Thanks again.


It has confsed me becase I got the opposite story from a very senior member on another forum.


----------



## iramack

con219,


Sorry you have been given incorrect info by one of the "pseudo-mavens" here on this thread.


The only way to pass the analog signal "untouched" is to connect to the "external in" jacks on the back. Use the L+R ones. Then you select "ext.in" on the remote via the input button onthe touch screen (you can do this when ANY input is selected/active. Just remember to go back to "auto" when you are finished, or you wont get sound from the active input selected.


This will achieve your goal in the least processed (volume only) manner. The "senior member" on the other forum was correct.



I do this with my BD-55 Panny L+R analog outs for reference "unprocessed" playback of redbook CD's.

Steve


----------



## BH0012

I have my xbox hooked up to my 3808 via component cables and out to the projector via component since it does not support sending 1080p over to hdmi. I was wondering if the GUI was visible under the component inputs. I tried 2 different component inputs and no luck. I want to be able to see the volume when I am playing xbox. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BH0012* /forum/post/18938941
> 
> 
> I have my xbox hooked up to my 3808 via component cables and out to the projector via component since it does not support sending 1080p over to hdmi. I was wondering if the GUI was visible under the component inputs. I tried 2 different component inputs and no luck. I want to be able to see the volume when I am playing xbox. Any help would be appreciated.



Is your video conversion set to ON? You must have this setting to ON in order to see the Volume GUI.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18938626
> 
> 
> con219,
> 
> 
> Sorry you have been given incorrect info by one of the "pseudo-mavens" here on this thread.
> 
> 
> The only way to pass the analog signal "untouched" is to connect to the "external in" jacks on the back. Use the L+R ones. Then you select "ext.in" on the remote via the input button onthe touch screen (you can do this when ANY input is selected/active. Just remember to go back to "auto" when you are finished, or you wont get sound from the active input selected.
> 
> 
> This will achieve your goal in the least processed (volume only) manner. The "senior member" on the other forum was correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I do this with my BD-55 Panny L+R analog outs for reference "unprocessed" playback of redbook CD's.
> 
> Steve



This 'pure analog' approach got me thinking. If the signal is not digitized, would this take audyssey out of the mix also?


----------



## Gary J

You betcha - bad move!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18939966
> 
> 
> This 'pure analog' approach got me thinking. If the signal is not digitized, would this take audyssey out of the mix also?



the thing you are missing is that for this "purist" approach, the loss of Audyssey is perceived as a BENEFIT










the whole goal of what they are after is to AVOID any and all processing which could sully the purity of the analog output from their CDP.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18940026
> 
> 
> the thing you are missing is that for this "purist" approach, the loss of Audyssey is perceived as a BENEFIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the whole goal of what they are after is to AVOID any and all processing which could sully the purity of the analog output from their CDP.



While I wasnt missing the point, I respect and at the same time, question it. I know this a subject that has been beaten to death.

I was reading "Sound Reproduction" last night by Dr. Floyd Toole.

He made a valid point implying that if the listener is wanting to hear the purity that the original artist intended, its likely not gonna happen. The talents (and personal tastes) of the various mixers come in to play too much afterwards before the release.

Bottom Line, It all comes down to the listeners perception and evoked emotion from the work, regardless of the delivery. If placebic emotion is strong enough, some are going to like it even if it is an acoustical train wreck.

The more I think about it, I'd like to try the purist approach in comparison. However I can already tell you where I'll ultimately end up. Adjusting my rig to where _I like it_


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18938626
> 
> 
> con219,
> 
> 
> Sorry you have been given incorrect info by one of the "pseudo-mavens" here on this thread.
> 
> 
> The only way to pass the analog signal "untouched" is to connect to the "external in" jacks on the back. Use the L+R ones. Then you select "ext.in" on the remote via the input button onthe touch screen (you can do this when ANY input is selected/active. Just remember to go back to "auto" when you are finished, or you wont get sound from the active input selected.
> 
> 
> This will achieve your goal in the least processed (volume only) manner. The "senior member" on the other forum was correct.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I do this with my BD-55 Panny L+R analog outs for reference "unprocessed" playback of redbook CD's.
> 
> Steve



Thanks Steve.

Some knowledge can be dangerous . I will try what you are saying. So going into the avr CD input with 2 rca's and selecting pure direct will result in

the AVR audio dacs sending signal to my ext amp hence speakers


----------



## iramack

Basically used to be able to hear the DAC's/analog stage in a given CD player or such without having the signal digitized and then "re-decoded" by the Denon.


Steve


----------



## iramack

Yep!


Pure Direct and Direct still allow for bass management/Audyssey etc. So the signal HAS TO BE digitized and processing is applied per your set up instructions in the GUI.


Steve


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18940437
> 
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> Pure Direct and Direct still allow for bass management/Audyssey etc. So the signal HAS TO BE digitized and processing is applied per your set up instructions in the GUI.
> 
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve


This is the response I got from the most senior member on the other forum

*try find a schmatic of the 3808, as personally I believe you are still being given a massive bumsteer. if you look at even denons very top of the range avc-a1hd, in its brochure it outlines for its schematic that all analog ins they go through and ADC


showing as analog in--->ADC-->FPGA(containing DSPs)-->DACs-pre-outs. so all analog inputs go through an analog to digital conversion and through the pre processor, dsps and post processor then feed the dacs for the pre-outs.


I'll repeat again there are very very few with a true analog pass through. most I know are extremely simple devices there is a sony pre amp from years ago that was a analog multi channel preamp, parasound makes one, belcanto makes one.


as some have outlined , if you have ability over denon link that is probably best way to go*


What he is basically saying is that no analogue audio signal can pass through the AVR without it being converted to digital and back to analogue by the aVR's DACS.


Can you please comment?


----------



## iramack

As far as I know,


The ext in jacks are passing signal with only volume control in the path. The Denon CAN NOT AND DOES NOT apply ANY TYPE of processing to it other than to control the volume level. So It should not be doing any conversion in the signal path.


That said, I don't know how the Denon does volume control, but I stand by my first recommendation for getting the signal in and out without any type of alteration.


End of Story.


Steve


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18941368
> 
> 
> As far as I know,
> 
> 
> The ext in jacks are passing signal with only volume control in the path. The Denon CAN NOT AND DOES NOT apply ANY TYPE of processing to it other than to control the volume level. So It should not be doing any conversion in the signal path.
> 
> 
> That said, I don't know how the Denon does volume control, but I stand by my first recommendation for getting the signal in and out without any type of alteration.
> 
> 
> End of Story.
> 
> 
> Steve



Appreciate your view. But why so many conflicting versions by so many experienced individuals has me scratching my head?


The Guru's down in OZ are taking note of your view. THe SM for he 4308 and I assume same goes for the 3808 indicate analogue pass through with ext in. I apologise if this has come ax as me not believing you. I have a lot of time and respect for the guy who made that statement in bold above.

But like the saying goes U learn something every day.


----------



## iramack

Perhaps, if this is such a big issue for you, you might want to call Denon support with your inquiry. Or even better............get yourself a nice high end 2 channel integrated amp and use that for your reference listening.


Steve


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18942173
> 
> 
> Perhaps, if this is such a big issue for you, you might want to call Denon support with your inquiry. Or even better............get yourself a nice high end 2 channel integrated amp and use that for your reference listening.
> 
> 
> Steve



I'm going as per your instructions above re ext in


Thankyou for your assistance


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18942173
> 
> 
> Perhaps, if this is such a big issue for you, you might want to call Denon support with your inquiry.



Why, since you already corrected the "pseudo-mavens"?


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18942213
> 
> 
> Why, since you already corrected the "pseudo-mavens"?



Below sums up the issue and gives the Answer via a member on DTVforums (Australia) obtaining the service manual for the 3808.

*Just checked the 3808 schematics and it also has a bypass of ADC--DSP--DAC section for all analog inputs.........same as the 1705 and 3801(don't have access to them atm) only with a ton more chips in the digital section.

Check the schematics yourself, you can see the potentiometer/variable resister master volume(Page 51 is the simplest to read, but you can follow the analog block diagram also) and see there is a bypass of the digital section. Analog volume and switching has been around for donkeys years,*


Comment below confirms that connecting to any analog input will bypass

any conversion provided select "Pure Direct" and in Auto Setup>Option>Direct Mode>OFF (Turns EQ off)
*Just checked the 3808 schematics and it also has a bypass of ADC--DSP--DAC section for all analog inputs*


Connecting to EXT IN will also achieve this


----------



## batpig

so to confirm:


on an analog input with PURE DIRECT engaged, as long as you make sure to disable the Audyssey EQ option for Direct/Pure modes, you WILL have a "pure" analog path, correct? It WILL bypass the ADC > DSP > DAC steps right?


FYI, on more current models they got rid of the option to have Audyssey EQ enabled with Pure Direct / Direct modes.... frankly, that was pretty stupid to begin with! What kind of "Pure Direct" mode allows for digital EQ processing? So I would assume the same is true for current models with Pure Direct.... since you don't even have the OPTION of applying digital EQ.


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *con219* /forum/post/18942880
> 
> 
> Below sums up the issue and gives the Answer via a member on DTVforums (Australia) obtaining the service manual for the 3808.
> 
> *Just checked the 3808 schematics and it also has a bypass of ADC--DSP--DAC section for all analog inputs.........same as the 1705 and 3801(don't have access to them atm) only with a ton more chips in the digital section.
> 
> Check the schematics yourself, you can see the potentiometer/variable resister master volume(Page 51 is the simplest to read, but you can follow the analog block diagram also) and see there is a bypass of the digital section. Analog volume and switching has been around for donkeys years,*
> 
> 
> Comment below confirms that connecting to any analog input will bypass
> 
> any conversion provided select "Pure Direct" and in Auto Setup>Option>Direct Mode>OFF (Turns EQ off)
> *Just checked the 3808 schematics and it also has a bypass of ADC--DSP--DAC section for all analog inputs*
> 
> 
> Connecting to EXT IN will also achieve this



But don't forget to disable any bass management you may have in effect. Otherwise it's "goin digital".


Still stand by the ext.in method for pass-thru of analog signals.


S


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/18942213
> 
> 
> Why, since you already corrected the "pseudo-mavens"?



Sorry Gary,


I thought it was apparent that that post was not directed to you.


Perhaps youcould ask one of your neighbors in Florida what the word "maven" means????


----------



## jmct12345




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18928492
> 
> 
> When the "red light" flashes and the AVR goes in to protection mode, it can mean a number of things based on the frequency of it's flash rate ....
> 
> 
> Every 1/2 sec - driving 4 ohm speakers too loud, loose speaker wire, or amp failure
> 
> 
> Every 2 sec - temp is too hot (e.g. ventilation issue)



All, thanks for the help on loose wires or ventilation. I will check if it happens again the flashing frequency.


I used to listen that loud, but with a baby at home -40 passes the WAF better.


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18944195
> 
> 
> so to confirm:
> 
> 
> on an analog input with PURE DIRECT engaged, as long as you make sure to disable the Audyssey EQ option for Direct/Pure modes, you WILL have a "pure" analog path, correct? It WILL bypass the ADC > DSP > DAC steps right?
> 
> 
> FYI, on more current models they got rid of the option to have Audyssey EQ enabled with Pure Direct / Direct modes.... frankly, that was pretty stupid to begin with! What kind of "Pure Direct" mode allows for digital EQ processing? So I would assume the same is true for current models with Pure Direct.... since you don't even have the OPTION of applying digital EQ.



Correct


Also need to make sure LFE is sent to front mains by Manual Set up>Audio Set up>2 Ch Direct/Stereo>Setting>Custom : Front>Large Subwoofer>No


----------



## con219




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18944294
> 
> 
> 
> Still stand by the ext.in method for pass-thru of analog signals.
> 
> 
> S



No doubt this works as well but there is more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## batpig

nice deal if anyone's looking for a 3808:
http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=39372354


----------



## ppasteur

DID you see a price?

I could not.

Have to become a "premium" member first??


Phil



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18950676
> 
> 
> nice deal if anyone's looking for a 3808:
> http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=39372354


----------



## ExToker

Type "denon 3808" in the search. Its about the 3rd one down on my screen.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ppasteur* /forum/post/18954725
> 
> 
> DID you see a price?
> 
> I could not.
> 
> Have to become a "premium" member first??
> 
> 
> Phil



~$550 refurbed


Just enough to make the rest of us feel bad...


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18936637
> 
> 
> If you use the DIRECT or PURE DIRECT surround modes the signal will pass straight through as is with no conversion.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/18938626
> 
> 
> con219,
> 
> 
> Sorry you have been given incorrect info by one of the "pseudo-mavens" here on this thread.



When you're attempting to correct someone, there's no reason to call them names like "moron" or "pseudo-maven". A simple correction will do.


The advice I gave was with the knowledge that EQ defaults to OFF for both Direct and Pure Direct modes (p. 27). And although it took a few days to get a response from a level 2 Denon tech, he confirmed that an analog signal is passed straight through for BOTH Direct and Pure Direct modes.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *con219* /forum/post/18942880
> 
> 
> Connecting to EXT IN will also achieve this



As the Oz Sr. member you previously quoted indicated, it turns out that the AVP-A1HD is able to apply Audyssey to the EXT IN inputs.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18960239
> 
> 
> The advice I gave was with the knowledge that EQ defaults to OFF for both Direct and Pure Direct modes (p. 27). And although it took a few days to get a response from a level 2 Denon tech, he confirmed that an analog signal is passed straight through for BOTH Direct and Pure Direct modes.



How about when Subwoofer is selected in the Stereo/Direct audio settings? Does the signal remain un-processed analog even then?


----------



## batpig

note that in "Stereo" mode the signal WILL be digitized. We are talking only about Direct/Pure modes. That is the point of "Direct" mode, to specifically avoid the processing that takes place in "Stereo" mode.


it's possible that even with subwoofer set to "ON" there is still no digitizing of the signal, although someone who has access to the schematics would have to confirm.... since there is no actual "bass management" in Direct/Pure modes (the main speakers are sent a full range signal) it's possible the sub signal is just a simple summed analog signal, the way an analog stereo receiver with a mono sub out would do it.


----------



## cdnbum88

Are there any options or there to somehow hook up your iphone to a docking station and using airport express or something like that to play music?


I currently have my avr downstairs along with my PC wit itunes on it.


Looking for an option to get a 'satelite' type unit, so play itunes through in an upstairs room. I can get a docking station, but will only have access to iphone loaded music.


Anything out there? Any ideas?


----------



## iramack

All you need is the Airport Express and your PC/Mac with itunes and you are good to go.

provided you have a wireless network running in your home. Get the special toslink adapter for the A/E side and plug it into one of your toslink jacks on the Denon. Sound is superb. And you can not only listen to your whole itunes library, but you can stream all the internet radio stuff they have on there.............

S


----------



## batpig

AFAIK you can't get content directly from the iPhone..... but since you already have a networked PC with iTunes on it, just add an Airport Express to the upstairs room and you are done! You can control everything on the iPhone with the "Remote" app.


EDIT: or in other words, exactly what iramack said


----------



## cdnbum88

So there is no other unit like a docking station that I could use with another airport express to the existing one I have currently hooked up with my AVR.


----------



## batpig

I don't understand. Why do you need a dock? Your iTunes content is sitting there on the PC already; you just stream it to an Airport Express if you want to send it to a different stereo setup elsewhere in the house.


What function would the dock serve in this setup? I think you are either confused, or not explaining yourself clearly


----------



## iramack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/18960239
> 
> 
> When you're attempting to correct someone, there's no reason to call them names like "moron" or "pseudo-maven". A simple correction will do.
> 
> 
> The advice I gave was with the knowledge that EQ defaults to OFF for both Direct and Pure Direct modes (p. 27). And although it took a few days to get a response from a level 2 Denon tech, he confirmed that an analog signal is passed straight through for BOTH Direct and Pure Direct modes.



Sorry to have upset you JD.


You just came across so sure of your answer, which was as stated, (at least for the 3808) just plain wrong. I still don't buy the Denon tech's answer either. In our model, with the ability to apply processing in the direct/pure direct modes, I am highly suspect of the signal path being "analog only" no matter that all processing/bass management is off.

I still recommend the ext. in jacks for the safest/surest way to pass analog "untouched".










s


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Sorry to have upset you JD.



no offense dude, but how should your snarky "pseudo-maven" comment have been perceived? is there any way that could NOT be interpreted as an insult?


I don't buy your half-assed apology, you aren't sorry. Don't pretend to be if you are not. The fact that you still don't concede you were wrong is proof of this.... So now the Denon tech and the guy who is actually looking at the schematic of the 3808 are "pseudo mavens" also?











> Quote:
> Just checked the 3808 schematics and it also has a bypass of ADC--DSP--DAC section for all analog inputs.........same as the 1705 and 3801(don't have access to them atm) only with a ton more chips in the digital section.
> 
> Check the schematics yourself, you can see the potentiometer/variable resister master volume(Page 51 is the simplest to read, but you can follow the analog block diagram also) and see there is a bypass of the digital section. Analog volume and switching has been around for donkeys years


----------



## Gary J

...plus there's a history


----------



## ExToker

Personally I'd have to side with the schematics and Denon, if it really mattered to me.

Whats the big deal here anyway, other than irrational (and unwarranted) insults ?


Plug the machine in each way and stick with the one that sounds the best.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18961234
> 
> 
> I don't understand. Why do you need a dock? Your iTunes content is sitting there on the PC already; you just stream it to an Airport Express if you want to send it to a different stereo setup elsewhere in the house.
> 
> 
> What function would the dock serve in this setup? I think you are either confused, or not explaining yourself clearly




Probably both










I have my AVR in the basement with the AE hooked up and my PC is down there too. So all is good downstairs.


Now I want a similar option upstairs without the ability of hooking up speakers, getting another avr.


Docking station just keeps coming to my mind, knowing this is not really a solution, but something along those lines of remote.


----------



## batpig

Now that's some whole ass!







way to bow out gracefully....












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/18961850
> 
> 
> Probably both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my AVR in the basement with the AE hooked up and my PC is down there too. So all is good downstairs.
> 
> 
> Now I want a similar option upstairs without the ability of hooking up speakers, getting another avr.
> 
> 
> Docking station just keeps coming to my mind, knowing this is not really a solution, but something along those lines of remote.



OK, it's starting to get clearer. You want to get your iTunes music to play upstairs WITHOUT have to get a whole 'nuther AV setup (AVR + Speakers) correct? Downstairs you have your 3808 with the primary setup (including PC streaming to it via the AE) but you don't have anything yet upstairs?


Is that correct?


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18962068
> 
> 
> Now that's some whole ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to bow out gracefully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it's starting to get clearer. You want to get your iTunes music to play upstairs WITHOUT have to get a whole 'nuther AV setup (AVR + Speakers) correct? Downstairs you have your 3808 with the primary setup (including PC streaming to it via the AE) but you don't have anything yet upstairs?
> 
> 
> Is that correct?



Correct. Get some sort of sound upstairs. A boom box wifi AE capable with itunes, docking station that is wifi...things like that.


Thanks for hanging with me on this thread.


----------



## batpig

OK, I think I got it now










I see three potential solutions here:


1) get a simple iPod dock / boombox and plug the iPhone / iPod in when you want music. This is the cheapest solution, but probably the lowest sound quality, and of course no streaming (since you physically have to dock the iPod/iPhone to play music).


2) get an all-in-one mini system type setup with an AUX audio input. Add an Airport Express, plug into the input, good to go. Stream to the mini system and control with the Remote app. You can probably get much better sound quality from a nice, compact mini system than from a dock/boombox type deal.


3) go Sonos. More expensive overall, but then you can add the ZonePlayer S5 upstairs, which will stream content wirelessly and has speakers built in: http://www.sonos.com/products/zonepl...&LangType=1033 


You can also control the Sonos from your iPhone via the Sonos app. This would probably be the way to go if you want to expand to more rooms, as Sonos seems to be the class leader for elegant multi-room wireless music streaming.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

He could learn a few songs and sing while upstairs.....


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/18962813
> 
> 
> Correct. Get some sort of sound upstairs. A boom box wifi AE capable with itunes, docking station that is wifi...things like that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for hanging with me on this thread.



Can you run cables from the AVR to upstairs and use the Zone2 function?


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18964341
> 
> 
> Can you run cables from the AVR to upstairs and use the Zone2 function?



or zone 3 function.


are you running 5.1, or 7.1 downstairs? If 5.1, you can use the spare two channels to power speakers in either zone 2 (which can also get video) or zone 3 (audio only).


I still use zone 2 outputs to feed to a bedroom TV. Just fed the red/white/yellow RCA outputs (via cat 5 cable) straight into the TV. Fine for a minimalist set-up.


I used speake connections for zone 3 audio, using the 2 spare channels in the amp. I have since gone 7.1 in my main room, so now use a small denon (789) to power zone 3. One of the feeds to the upstairs denon 789 is zone 3 output from the denon 3808a. I can switch the cat 5 cable to access zone 2 if I need to. Otherwise, I access zone 1 video (composite out) and zone 3 audio.


Good luck.


Benje


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18962860
> 
> 
> OK, I think I got it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see three potential solutions here:
> 
> 
> 1) get a simple iPod dock / boombox and plug the iPhone / iPod in when you want music. This is the cheapest solution, but probably the lowest sound quality, and of course no streaming (since you physically have to dock the iPod/iPhone to play music).
> 
> 
> 2) get an all-in-one mini system type setup with an AUX audio input. Add an Airport Express, plug into the input, good to go. Stream to the mini system and control with the Remote app. You can probably get much better sound quality from a nice, compact mini system than from a dock/boombox type deal.
> 
> 
> 3) go Sonos. More expensive overall, but then you can add the ZonePlayer S5 upstairs, which will stream content wirelessly and has speakers built in: http://www.sonos.com/products/zonepl...&LangType=1033
> 
> 
> You can also control the Sonos from your iPhone via the Sonos app. This would probably be the way to go if you want to expand to more rooms, as Sonos seems to be the class leader for elegant multi-room wireless music streaming.



Great ideas, just what I was looking for. Sonos looks pretty sweet and compared to some of the mini system I quickly looked at, seems reasonable. Will probably lean towards number 2.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/18962901
> 
> 
> He could learn a few songs and sing while upstairs.....



Good one. I am sure my family could only take so much of my 80's hair band music











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/18964341
> 
> 
> Can you run cables from the AVR to upstairs and use the Zone2 function?



Running cables would be very hard and I would still have limitations on controlling the system from upstairs. RF would then need to come into play somehow and more than I would want to work with.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Benje2* /forum/post/18964379
> 
> 
> or zone 3 function.
> 
> 
> are you running 5.1, or 7.1 downstairs? If 5.1, you can use the spare two channels to power speakers in either zone 2 (which can also get video) or zone 3 (audio only).
> 
> 
> I still use zone 2 outputs to feed to a bedroom TV. Just fed the red/white/yellow RCA outputs (via cat 5 cable) straight into the TV. Fine for a minimalist set-up.
> 
> 
> I used speake connections for zone 3 audio, using the 2 spare channels in the amp. I have since gone 7.1 in my main room, so now use a small denon (789) to power zone 3. One of the feeds to the upstairs denon 789 is zone 3 output from the denon 3808a. I can switch the cat 5 cable to access zone 2 if I need to. Otherwise, I access zone 1 video (composite out) and zone 3 audio.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Benje




I am running 5.1, but will be getting some Mythos Gem XL I think here soon, so may use my Gems for 7.1, but room is really not conducive to 7.1. I thought about the zones, but as noted above I would still have to work the remote angle to manage from upstairs unit that is downstairs. I am sure very doable, but looking for a 'quick' decent fix and Batpig had some good ideas.


Thanks all for your help.


----------



## batpig

another option -- I just noticed that Denon actually makes an iPod dock/boombox with WiFi network streaming: http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/4023.asp 


pretty cheap on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-Internet...0252080&sr=8-1 


and looks like Logitech makes one too (but I don't think it has an iPod dock): http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Squee.../ref=pd_cp_e_1 


reviews on both are a bit spotty.... and there's no guarantee they will interface correctly with iTunes. That's one nice thing about the Airport Express solution, you KNOW it will work perfectly with your iTunes library with no fuss.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

So we need a device that can plug into lets say the digital out from our receiver that has broadcast ability and a receiving device we can plug into the AUX of another reciever in our home?


Could be wireless with LAN ports to config. Neither would really be a "server" . Would be straight forward IP addresses, etc.


Or could be low power FM devices......


Tune receiving receiver to unused FM station like those in car iPod gizmos.....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

As a side note have the Logitech gizmo. Works well with iPod and iPhone.


----------



## Benje2

cdnbum88


if you can get your speaker cables upstairs, you could get a remote infra-red sender. Just put the receiver upstairs, and use the remote pointed at it. Have the sender downstairs and attach the infra-red buttons to the denon 3808a (and any other bits of kit).


The 2.4 MHz (sp?) video senders are used to send audio and video (red, white, yellow RCA) through a house. They also have an infra-red sender. I use this at present until my RF remote gets re-programmed for some gear I have.


Not cheap, but not expensive. Perhaps $40 or so these days. I am guessing though.


Getting your speaker cables upstairs might still be the challenge.


Benje


----------



## cdnbum88

Thanks for all the great ideas.


I think I am going to lean towards a mini type system. Have move options/features that I may use as a stand alone system, but still have the music upstairs away from the AVR.


The Denon option looks good and so does the Sonos.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/18964643
> 
> 
> Running cables would be very hard and I would still have limitations on controlling the system from upstairs. RF would then need to come into play somehow and more than I would want to work with.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for your help.



When I'm using zone 2 for music playback, it's either FM radio, internet radio or USB (music on portable HDD) or streamed from PC.


All this can be controlled using an iPhone, a laptop or any gadget that can access your wireless network.


As you say, still gotta do the speaker cables.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## Kirby Baker

We had some lightning strikes here last night, and even though I am running UPS's on all my HT gear, stuff got fried. It seems that all audio and video outputs of my 3808 are dead. I can not get anything from any HDMI source to pass or component video. No audio passes out of my pre-outs to the amp. Basically, I just get a front panel display. Any suggestions before I call the insurance agent and tell him its time for a new receiver?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/18979322
> 
> 
> We had some lightning strikes here last night, and even though I am running UPS's on all my HT gear, stuff got fried. It seems that all audio and video outputs of my 3808 are dead. I can not get anything from any HDMI source to pass or component video. No audio passes out of my pre-outs to the amp. Basically, I just get a front panel display. Any suggestions before I call the insurance agent and tell him its time for a new receiver?



Try resetting the Microprocessor.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18979329
> 
> 
> Try resetting the Microprocessor.



Dont mean to be dumb about this, but how?


*edit* nevermind, found it.


Assuming the manual is correct, I turned off the small power button, held 'standard' and 'dsp' buttons, and turned it on. once things all started blinking, I let up on the 2 buttons. It didnt help.


----------



## ExToker

A denon tech walked me through a master reset on mine holding the up and down buttons at the same time. Same process as you did with the dsp & standard buttons. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18979545
> 
> 
> A denon tech walked me through a master reset on mine holding the up and down buttons at the same time. Same process as you did with the dsp & standard buttons. Might be worth a shot.



I came across one on the internet, hold up and down, and power cycle 2 times with the small switch, then on the last power up release the buttons. That procedure didnt work either. I cant even get sound out of the FM tuner. I get no input audio lights (stereo, 5.1) etc from any input (fm, hdmi, spdif).


At this point, I think I need to get another receiver in here so then I can figure out what else got fried. I already know the hdmi on my Tivo is gone, amp could be gone, and other devices too possibly. Just fricken lovely.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/18980545
> 
> 
> I already know the hdmi on my Tivo is gone, amp could be gone, and other devices too possibly. Just fricken lovely.



Too Bad. If that charge came in backwards through the hdmi on your Tivo to your receiver, you may be screwed.

No way for the voltage to exit until it hits a grounded component in the chain.

I guess this is a lousy time to double check the ground on your tv antenna/sat dish.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/18980636
> 
> 
> Too Bad. If that charge came in backwards through the hdmi on your Tivo to your receiver, you may be screwed.
> 
> No way for the voltage to exit until it hits a grounded component in the chain.



Yeah it electrified the ground outside (my assumption) as my neighbor's phone line is completely out too, and there doesnt seem to be many other neighbors (if any) without phone. I have cable based phone so was unaffected, but I think the charge came over the coax, but I'm not sure, as it didnt affect my bi-directional cable amp which feeds the tivo. It could have also come in the antenna feed for the receiver's FM antenna.


So if the receiver is toast, what is the new equivalent receiver? 3311?


----------



## Perch33

For the equivalent I think you would need to step up to the 43xx series. The 3311 is more on par with the previous 28xx series.


----------



## ExToker

I hate to call your neighbors phone line getting knocked out 'good news' for you.

But I will since it takes out any argument to validate the incident to your insurance adjuster. Its usually pretty hard to file a 'act of god' claim unless your house is flattened


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Perch33* /forum/post/18980665
> 
> 
> For the equivalent I think you would need to step up to the 43xx series. The 3311 is more on par with the previous 28xx series.



I take it the 4311 is not out yet? Only finding last year's 4310.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/18980787
> 
> 
> I take it the 4311 is not out yet? Only finding last year's 4310.



September according to Denon


----------



## Kirby Baker

Ugh. Why couldn't the lightning have waited 2 months!


----------



## Neurorad

Sorry to hear about the lightning strike.


Figure out ways to reduce the likelihood of this happening again, before you install the new gear.


Think of it this way - there will always be a new model coming out, within a year.







Don't let 2 months bother you, it's either 2 months or 10 months.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/18981014
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the lightning strike.
> 
> 
> Figure out ways to reduce the likelihood of this happening again, before you install the new gear.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way - there will always be a new model coming out, within a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let 2 months bother you, it's either 2 months or 10 months.



Thats the thing, I dont know how it happened, as all my gear is connected to Belkin HT UPS's. And those were unharmed.


As for timing, you are right, but in 2 months I could have gotten a 4311 with HDMI 1.4 & 3D support.


----------



## Jeremysm

I have a Denon AVR-3808CI and it has worked perfectly since it was installed 3 years ago (how time flies!). Anyway, I just bought an Asus O!Play Media Player and want to hook it up to one of the Denon's HDMI port.


My conundrum is that I need to program the unit so that one of the items is mapped to one of the HDMI ports. I have my unit connected via ethernet and I can connect via a web browser, can select setup / source menu and can view the setup information. However, whenever I try to select an used source, it returns me back to the source (i.e. TV/CBL) and doesn't let me do anything.


Also, all of my equipment was setup using Component connections and none are using the HDMI. Does this have any effect? As of now, I have a Pioneer Plasma TV, DVD, DirecTV DVR and Music Jukebox connected to the Denon AVR 3808.


Can anyone help me, or guide me to the light? Thanks!

Jeremy


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18961210
> 
> 
> AFAIK you can't get content directly from the iPhone..... but since you already have a networked PC with iTunes on it, just add an Airport Express to the upstairs room and you are done! You can control everything on the iPhone with the "Remote" app.
> 
> 
> EDIT: or in other words, exactly what iramack said



Yes, the "Remote" app works great!

I've been using it for about a year now. It's great to be on the patio and have full control of your music. (also internet radio - through iTunes)

The only missing part for me is an app that could control the Denon Zone2/3 for volume and input selection.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> The only missing part for me is an app that could control the Denon Zone2/3 for volume and input selection.



can't you do this via the web browser interface (using Safari on your iPhone)?


there are also a few 3rd-party apps out there if you search this thread a bit... although not sure if they provide multizone control.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeremysm* /forum/post/18987214
> 
> 
> I have a Denon AVR-3808CI and it has worked perfectly since it was installed 3 years ago (how time flies!). Anyway, I just bought an Asus O!Play Media Player and want to hook it up to one of the Denon's HDMI port.
> 
> 
> My conundrum is that I need to program the unit so that one of the items is mapped to one of the HDMI ports. I have my unit connected via ethernet and I can connect via a web browser, can select setup / source menu and can view the setup information. However, whenever I try to select an used source, it returns me back to the source (i.e. TV/CBL) and doesn't let me do anything.
> 
> 
> Also, all of my equipment was setup using Component connections and none are using the HDMI. Does this have any effect? As of now, I have a Pioneer Plasma TV, DVD, DirecTV DVR and Music Jukebox connected to the Denon AVR 3808.
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me, or guide me to the light? Thanks!
> 
> Jeremy



input assignments will probably be easier to do using the GUI interface of the AVR. You have plenty of input names available..... basically, just figure out what is used currently (e.g. TV/CBL, DVD, etc) and find another name that is unused. Then, simply assign the HDMI input you plugged the media player into to that name, and you are done. It should be very straightforward.


----------



## timjacobson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> can't you do this via the web browser interface (using Safari on your iPhone)?
> 
> 
> there are also a few 3rd-party apps out there if you search this thread a bit... although not sure if they provide multizone control.



You might check out the irule app for the iPhone, there is a dedicated thread here on AVS, it has a powerful web based builder application along with all the Denon TCP commands all ready to go. I have a full a setup in which I have multizone control of the denon along with every other device in my my theater.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/18990083
> 
> 
> can't you do this via the web browser interface (using Safari on your iPhone)?
> 
> 
> there are also a few 3rd-party apps out there if you search this thread a bit... although not sure if they provide multizone control.



I haven't tried using Safari with web browser interface. I'll have to try that the next time I run the temp cable for an update...

-Has anyone done this, and can they post some pics -or direct me to where some might be?


Yes, there are a few 3rd party apps, but the last time I looked, none of them had any Zone2/3 control. A couple of them said they were going to be working on it.


I don't have my Denon hardwired full time, only when I need to update. I plan to do this in the future, but without the Zone2/3 control, it hasn't pushed me enough to do this for a more permanent fix.


----------



## ajoshua

Here are screen captures from my iPad with Safari pointing to the Denon web interface. Very simple to set up as long as the unit is connected to your home network, just call it up by its ip address. iPhone will be identical except for the smaller screen.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timjacobson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> You might check out the irule app for the iPhone, there is a dedicated thread here on AVS, it has a powerful web based builder application along with all the Denon TCP commands all ready to go. I have a full a setup in which I have multizone control of the denon along with every other device in my my theater.



Do they have for iPad too?


----------



## ajoshua

Yes, version 1.6 is especially designed for iPad, search for iRule for iPad at the app store


----------



## dgotwals1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/18979322
> 
> 
> We had some lightning strikes here last night, and even though I am running UPS's on all my HT gear, stuff got fried. It seems that all audio and video outputs of my 3808 are dead. I can not get anything from any HDMI source to pass or component video. No audio passes out of my pre-outs to the amp. Basically, I just get a front panel display. Any suggestions before I call the insurance agent and tell him its time for a new receiver?



Kirby,

Any update on your situation? I live in Brighton Mi, and it was on 7/22 when lightning struck a neighbor's house (3 doors down). I seem to have the same problem, starts up fine, but no input, and no audible or GUI output. Just the menu's. I have tried the microprocessor reset, but not the other that you tried.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgotwals1* /forum/post/18993759
> 
> 
> Kirby,
> 
> Any update on your situation? I live in Brighton Mi, and it was on 7/22 when lightning struck a neighbor's house (3 doors down). I seem to have the same problem, starts up fine, but no input, and no audible or GUI output. Just the menu's. I have tried the microprocessor reset, but not the other that you tried.



Nope, cant get any audio in or out of the unit, no gui, no menus, nothing. its boxed up and going to a place over in Roseville MI for repair. in the mean time I picked up an Onkyo 708 from amazon, that is working well, and I will either keep as a spare, or sell once the Denon is back functioning or replaced by insurance.


----------



## beavil

Just hooked up surrounds for 7.1 I have a PS3 for blue-ray and use 1.3 HDMI throughout my system. I have a few 7.1 Blue Ray discs. Stargate, Gamer, and will be buying Kick Ass. The thing that bothers me is that when I am playing my 7.1 content it displays 7.1 multichannel surround on the DENON. Is this a generic 7.1 format or do I need to update firmware? I haven't yet. The Discs say 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio. I bought a new stand alone sony Blue Ray player ( BDP-S570) but I get the same result. I tried messing with the menu's on the DENON, but they are somewhat confusing, and I don't want to mess with it and screw it up.


Anyone with the easy solution? before I mess everything up...

thanks


----------



## batpig

read this: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#audio 


do you have a "Slim" PS3 or the older (fat) version? The old version cannot bitstream, so "MULTI CH IN" is the correct surround mode, indicating a multich pcm input.


if you read the link I gave you, you should be able to configure the Sony BDP correctly (most likely you need to disable secondary / mixed audio).


----------



## Elill

The people over at the HDMI thread dont seem to know the answer to this:


This is driving me mental. Gear:


- Pioneer Plasma (the last of the 1080i ones)

- Denon AVR-3808a

- Dell XPS 16 Laptop


Ok, so until yesterday everything works hunky dory with the laptop running through the receiver and to the TV.....I move the receiver up a shelf (to stop puppies getting at it) and plug everything back in exactly the same.


Does the laptop work now? NO! and all I get is a blank (black) screen.


I've turned everything on or off (off atm), changed the scaling, changed the res on the laptop, turned control off.......still aint working.


I tired new cables, nope, tried direct connection to TV (that worked)


Pease help me before I hoy it off my balcony.


Many thanks,


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elill* /forum/post/18994971
> 
> 
> The people over at the HDMI thread dont seem to know the answer to this:
> 
> 
> This is driving me mental. Gear:
> 
> 
> - Pioneer Plasma (the last of the 1080i ones)
> 
> - Denon AVR-3808a
> 
> - Dell XPS 16 Laptop
> 
> 
> Ok, so until yesterday everything works hunky dory with the laptop running through the receiver and to the TV.....I move the receiver up a shelf (to stop puppies getting at it) and plug everything back in exactly the same.
> 
> 
> Does the laptop work now? NO! and all I get is a blank (black) screen.
> 
> 
> I've turned everything on or off (off atm), changed the scaling, changed the res on the laptop, turned control off.......still aint working.
> 
> 
> I tired new cables, nope, tried direct connection to TV (that worked)
> 
> 
> Pease help me before I hoy it off my balcony.
> 
> 
> Many thanks,



Hate to say this, but take a flashlight and check the HDMI out jack on the 3808. Make sure you don't have a lifted foil on the connector, looks like a small brass finger either sticking up/down from the connector or perhaps crumpled up. If the output connector is ok, check the input you're using.


I had the same thing happen one day when I was rearranging my rack. HDMI from the 3808 was dead. Lifted foil. At the time I had three weeks left on the warranty and the repair shop got Denon to agree to replace the board if I paid for the labor. Works fine now, but I was very surprised about the foil lifting. I'm pretty careful how I insert connectors and would not have suspected this.


Hope it's not what's wrong on yours.


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *beavil* /forum/post/18993990
> 
> 
> Just hooked up surrounds for 7.1 I have a PS3 for blue-ray and use 1.3 HDMI throughout my system. I have a few 7.1 Blue Ray discs. Stargate, Gamer, and will be buying Kick Ass. The thing that bothers me is that when I am playing my 7.1 content it displays 7.1 multichannel surround on the DENON. Is this a generic 7.1 format or do I need to update firmware? I haven't yet. The Discs say 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio. I bought a new stand alone sony Blue Ray player ( BDP-S570) but I get the same result. I tried messing with the menu's on the DENON, but they are somewhat confusing, and I don't want to mess with it and screw it up.
> 
> 
> Anyone with the easy solution? before I mess everything up...
> 
> thanks



You apparently have both the PS3 and the Sony set to LPCM ouput, so your Denon is not decoding the HD audio, the players are doing that. If you want the Denon to display True HD or DTS-HD Master, etc., you need to set both players to "bitstream" so that they do not decode the audio put just read the bits off the disc and send it to the Denon and it will indicate which of its decoders it is using by displaying one of the above HD formats or Dolby Digital if it is standard DVD audio (or DTS). That is the reason I personally like to bitstream to the Denon rather than having the players decode the audio and send it as LPCM; it lets me know exactly what format of audio the Denon is getting from the player whereas with LPMC all it says is multichannel audio. Please note that both should sound exactly the same, so I am not saying that bitstreaming will sound better than LPCM, just that you know what you are listening to with bitstreaming.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Redbeemer* /forum/post/18997059
> 
> 
> You apparently have both the PS3 and the Sony set to LPCM ouput, so your Denon is not decoding the HD audio, the players are doing that. If you want the Denon to display True HD or DTS-HD Master, etc., you need to set both players to "bitstream" so that they do not decode the audio put just read the bits off the disc and send it to the Denon and it will indicate which of its decoders it is using by displaying one of the above HD formats or Dolby Digital if it is standard DVD audio (or DTS). That is the reason I personally like to bitstream to the Denon rather than having the players decode the audio and send it as LPCM; it lets me know exactly what format of audio the Denon is getting from the player whereas with LPMC all it says is multichannel audio. Please note that both should sound exactly the same, so I am not saying that bitstreaming will sound better than LPCM, just that you know what you are listening to with bitstreaming.



on my set up lpcm used to sound louder though.


----------



## Elill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/18995566
> 
> 
> Hate to say this, but take a flashlight and check the HDMI out jack on the 3808. Make sure you don't have a lifted foil on the connector, looks like a small brass finger either sticking up/down from the connector or perhaps crumpled up. If the output connector is ok, check the input you're using.
> 
> 
> I had the same thing happen one day when I was rearranging my rack. HDMI from the 3808 was dead. Lifted foil. At the time I had three weeks left on the warranty and the repair shop got Denon to agree to replace the board if I paid for the labor. Works fine now, but I was very surprised about the foil lifting. I'm pretty careful how I insert connectors and would not have suspected this.
> 
> 
> Hope it's not what's wrong on yours.



Hmm that doesn't seem to be the problem, I've tested all the ports with the xbox. Dell are coming tomorrow to replace the mainboard in the laptop....hopefully that'll fix it. I got an error using it direct with the TV today.....HDMI is a darn joke to put it lightly


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Elill* /forum/post/19001148
> 
> 
> Hmm that doesn't seem to be the problem, I've tested all the ports with the xbox. Dell are coming tomorrow to replace the mainboard in the laptop....hopefully that'll fix it. I got an error using it direct with the TV today.....HDMI is a darn joke to put it lightly



Well, glad it wasn't a lifted foil. The connectors aren't modular and the replacement board costs in the $450-500(US) range.


Good luck with it.


----------



## sca037




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgotwals1* /forum/post/18993759
> 
> 
> Kirby,
> 
> Any update on your situation? I live in Brighton Mi, and it was on 7/22 when lightning struck a neighbor's house (3 doors down). I seem to have the same problem, starts up fine, but no input, and no audible or GUI output. Just the menu's. I have tried the microprocessor reset, but not the other that you tried.



A nearby lightning strike on 7/15 (Northville, MI) also has taken out my 3808ci









It won't even power up, and I checked the fuses inside and all are fine.

It was also plugged in VIA a surge suppressor, which still works but isn't the type that warrants it's connected components.

Looks like an insurance claim (for a TV too) is in the works for me as well.


Brian


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sca037* /forum/post/19002528
> 
> 
> A nearby lightning strike on 7/15 (Northville, MI) also has taken out my 3808ci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't even power up, and I checked the fuses inside and all are fine.
> 
> It was also plugged in VIA a surge suppressor, which still works but isn't the type that warrants it's connected components.
> 
> Looks like an insurance claim (for a TV too) is in the works for me as well.
> 
> 
> Brian



As bad as it sounds, I wish the strike would have taken out more than it did, not sure that its going to go much over my deductible, but I dont have a full tally yet of everything bad.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/19002714
> 
> 
> As bad as it sounds, I wish the strike would have taken out more than it did, not sure that its going to go much over my deductible, but I dont have a full tally yet of everything bad.



Check everything in your house...


I have a neighbor that had his house struck by lightning, and he was amazed what it took out... some Verizon FiOS Cable boxes, but not all, some TV's, some small appliances, etc.. it also started a very small fire in his attic where the bolt hit. He said his insurance is looking at about 40K for repairs and replacements.


----------



## rotohead

Having gone thru a lightning strike myself recently I would suggest, before submitting the final insurance claim, to run any and all electric equipment that may not currently show signs of damage. I submitted a claim but it was months later when other things started to fail. It's a pain to get the claim expanded after it's been finalized.

Chuck


----------



## Elill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19001756
> 
> 
> Well, glad it wasn't a lifted foil. The connectors aren't modular and the replacement board costs in the $450-500(US) range.
> 
> 
> Good luck with it.



Had main board on laptop replaced and did a chip reset on the receiver and rolled back the setting on the laptop - it still aint working......cursed thing this is a total PITA


----------



## HuskerHarley

I'm having a friend build me a computer.


What should I have installed in the computer to be able to wirelessly transmit music (iTunes, Pandora etc) to the 3808 if that is even possible.


HH


----------



## dgotwals1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/19002810
> 
> 
> Check everything in your house...
> 
> 
> I have a neighbor that had his house struck by lightning, and he was amazed what it took out... some Verizon FiOS Cable boxes, but not all, some TV's, some small appliances, etc.. it also started a very small fire in his attic where the bolt hit. He said his insurance is looking at about 40K for repairs and replacements.



I am having the same problem with my 3808 as Kirby, done by the same suspect. I pulled out all of my gear and found my PS3 won't output. Power and eject work, but nothing else.


Kirby, let me know how much that shop in Roseville costs for the fix, Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/19023894
> 
> 
> I'm having a friend build me a computer.
> 
> 
> What should I have installed in the computer to be able to wirelessly transmit music (iTunes, Pandora etc) to the 3808 if that is even possible.
> 
> 
> HH



There are several options: The 3808 can see DLNA servers so you can have your music on a compatible NAS or PC. WMP will work. If you use FLAC there you will need to download the codecs to get WMP to work. There are other programs out there that work with FLAC.


To do itunes get an airport express. You can get an optical adapter that goes from the mini jack on the AE to standard. Just plug it in to the 3808 and use itunes to control the music.


As for Pandorra.. One method is to get Airfoil http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/ . It is a program that hijacks your audio from any application and sends it to the AE. So you can send music straight from your browser. I use it and think it works well.


Lastly if you plan on controlling the 3808 from your PC download command3808. It is way better than the web interface on the 3808. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19024336
> 
> 
> As for Pandorra.. One method is to get Airfoil http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/ . It is a program that hijacks your audio from any application and sends it to the AE. So you can send music straight from your browser. I use it and think it works well.
> 
> 
> Lastly if you plan on controlling the 3808 from your PC download command3808. It is way better than the web interface on the 3808. http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=949351



Thanks for the great info.


What is *AE*?


HH


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/19024994
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great info.
> 
> 
> What is *AE*?
> 
> 
> HH


*A*irport *E*xpress


----------



## average_joe

Hi all, I'm a long time lurker and have had a 3808CI for a couple of years now. I have searched this thread repeatedly on the varying theme of "NAS" and see that some posters are using QNAP, Netgear, Dlink and Buffalo brands. A search for Synology returned 0 results. Is anyone using a Synology NAS with the 3808? Synology NASes seem to get very favorable reviews and do support DLNA, so I was wondering if anyone has direct experience with them and the 3808. Thanks.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *average_joe* /forum/post/19045752
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm a long time lurker and have had a 3808CI for a couple of years now. I have searched this thread repeatedly on the varying theme of "NAS" and see that some posters are using QNAP, Netgear, Dlink and Buffalo brands. A search for Synology returned 0 results. Is anyone using a Synology NAS with the 3808? Synology NASes seem to get very favorable reviews and do support DLNA, so I was wondering if anyone has direct experience with them and the 3808. Thanks.



I had a QNAP that broke down and the customer service wasn't great. I replaced it with a Synology DS 109 and it is working great. I have had it for around a year now. There is no problem sharing with the 3808. I have not had any problems sharing with any DLNA device. Heat and noise aren't a problem for me. If you think noise might be a problem you should look into drives that are quiet. I can hear my drive clicking sometimes but I keep it in my office.


If you go with it and plan on using M3U playlists they must be kept in the root folder of the Music drive. Otherwise the 3808 won't see them. I mention this because this behavior arose after a fw update and I was going crazy and customer service was stumped.


----------



## rotohead

The HipServ units from LaCie are pretty good too.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I use my PS3 and PS3 Media Server.


----------



## dban

Can anyone suggest what equipment from Sirius is best for the 3808.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban* /forum/post/19051553
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest what equipment from Sirius is best for the 3808.



The XM home mini-tuner probably would work/integrate better ... Sirius equipment support was tacked on later via the "feature upgrade" and looks like a bit of a pain to setup (relatively speaking.)


----------



## alloyd50

Hi:


I have a Denon 3805 paired with an Oppo BDP-83 (for movies), a TiVo HD box, and a Samsung PN50B650 plasma.


Since the 3805 does not have HDMI, I am running HDMI for picture from the Oppo/TiVo and digital optical for all audio. I have persistent sync issues, especially with the Oppo - despite my having tweaked the audio delay settings in the HDMI options settings.


My question is, will upgrading to a HDMI receiver such as the 3808 solve all of my sync problems? Also, will I be able to watch from one source but listen from another? I am in the habit of listening to music during commercials.


Finally: are there sync solutions I should consider before buying a whole new receiver - everything else is pretty great, but I've been unable to resolve the sync issue and it's freakin distracting.


Thanks all for any insight...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alloyd50* /forum/post/19053490
> 
> 
> Hi:
> 
> 
> I have a Denon 3805 paired with an Oppo BDP-83 (for movies), a TiVo HD box, and a Samsung PN50B650 plasma.
> 
> 
> Since the 3805 does not have HDMI, I am running HDMI for picture from the Oppo/TiVo and digital optical for all audio. I have persistent sync issues, especially with the Oppo - despite my having tweaked the audio delay settings in the HDMI options settings.
> 
> 
> My question is, will upgrading to a HDMI receiver such as the 3808 solve all of my sync problems? Also, will I be able to watch from one source but listen from another? I am in the habit of listening to music during commercials.
> 
> 
> Finally: are there sync solutions I should consider before buying a whole new receiver - everything else is pretty great, but I've been unable to resolve the sync issue and it's freakin distracting.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for any insight...



If you have a Tivo why are you even watching commercials?


You can watch one input and listen to another but you would have to setup an unused input for it and switch to that input for the commercials. I think it would be a pain because changing inputs isn't instant when you are using HDMI.


Overall I don't think sync issues have been too bad with the 3808.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Had to re-run speaker setup, etc. Done. Checking in the web access gui. I don't see SW distance or volume any more. Used to be in Speaker setup. Where did it go?


----------



## average_joe

Thanks to rec head and rotohead for the NAS feedback!


----------



## yann13

Hi,


I am in France and I have the Europeean version of AVR3808A

With this version i have not Neural Surround function









Since this summer french numeric TV is using for testing the DTS NEural Surround, so I am unhappy to be not able to use it.


I would like to know if this Neural surround is working well for American version ?

Do you think it is possible to get easily this with a next update of europeean firmware ?

I already asked to Denon but they are like dead


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Found speaker volume in Zone menu but still no speaker distance. Found of course is the OSD for setup. Distance for all speakers but SW in the internet web based setup.


Why, other than it being a bug, would the SW distance be missing on the web setup screens?


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19070704
> 
> 
> Why, other than it being a bug, would the SW distance be missing on the web setup screens?



LOL ... I think you probably answered your own question there.


----------



## ph3ng

Hi guys I would like to just confirm that the denon 3808 does not support spade connections? Am I right ?thanks


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ph3ng* /forum/post/19079950
> 
> 
> Hi guys I would like to just confirm that the denon 3808 does not support spade connections? Am I right ?thanks



Banana plugs or "bare" wire only ... at least for the NA versions.


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/19079975
> 
> 
> Banana plugs or "bare" wire only ... at least for the NA versions.



ok. thanks hd. was about to break the thing


----------



## yann13

and not supported NEURAL SURROUND







. Right or not ?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yann13* /forum/post/19070312
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I would like to know if this Neural surround is working well for American version ?
> 
> Do you think it is possible to get easily this with a next update of europeean firmware ?
> 
> I already asked to Denon but they are like dead




Not sure if this addresses what you're asking or not, but on my 3808 there is a sound mode called Neural with a circular logo with an "N" in it. It is not listed as DTS Neural. Additionally, the comment field for this mode says "Mode optimized for XM HD surround programs". Selecting this mode while listening to music, for example, puts the sound stage across the front speakers more than say Dolby PL II Music.


I don't think I've ever had any source material that shows as DTS Neural, so can't actually speculate if this is the same mode or not.


As to whether Denon will release a FW update containing this for European (or any for that matter) systems, I wouldn't hold my breath. I don't expect any further updates except for possibly error corrections.


----------



## b52turkish

Hi all,


Disclaimer: Yes I am an idiot, new, blah blah blah, and no I don't have time to search through 501 pages. Keep the flaming to a minimum and the help to the maximum. I need help ASAP.


I set up some outdoor speakers that I have going into the surr. back/amp assign ports on the 3808. I want to be able to play music outdoors through my 3808 (using iPod through V-Aux) and still be able to watch/listen to TV indoors on my 3808.

1) Is that possible?

2) If so, how do I do it?


I appreciate any help you guys can send my way. If you have any questions for me, or need more info on my set up, please ask. I'll be checking throughout the day if anyone has replied. Thanks again.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Banana plugs or "bare" wire only"


At that I found regular banana plugs fell out easily. I ended up using some for Orange County Speakers that when you tighten them a little pin spreads the plug part out a bit so they stay secure.


When it was all said and done, I would probably just stay with bare wire.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I think you probably answered your own question"


Just wondering when the SW stopped showing up in the distance fields in the web based setup pages?


----------



## rahull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19080892
> 
> 
> "Banana plugs or "bare" wire only"
> 
> 
> At that I found regular banana plugs fell out easily. I ended up using some for Orange County Speakers that when you tighten them a little pin spreads the plug part out a bit so they stay secure.
> 
> 
> When it was all said and done, I would probably just stay with bare wire.



Banana plugs are made that have four leaf springs that hold them

secure in the socket.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19080898
> 
> 
> "I think you probably answered your own question"
> 
> 
> Just wondering when the SW stopped showing up in the distance fields in the web based setup pages?




Did it ever show up in the setup screens? I don't use the web interface much, but seem to remember some discussion way back about the SW not being on the screen but that the SB might have been the SW mislabeled. (I don't think it is as it's at the standard 3.0m on mine.)


----------



## liquidmetal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rahull* /forum/post/19081134
> 
> 
> Banana plugs are made that have four leaf springs that hold them
> 
> secure in the socket.



monoprice banana plugs (solderless ones) work great


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Banana plugs are made that have four leaf springs that hold them

secure in the socket."


Yes, I understand the concept.


Fell out.


I'll post the link in a moment for the ones that stay secure.


http://www.speakerrepair.com/mm5/mer...y_Code=locking


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Did it ever show up in the setup screens?"


Yes. Have done a couple of firmware updates, had to rerun speaker setup last week. Now SW missing. Did not have a reason to check after previous firmware updates so I do not know when it stopped showing up.


My SB is way off as well so I'm thinking it is not the SW but just mislabeled.


----------



## yann13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19080622
> 
> 
> Not sure if this addresses what you're asking or not, but on my 3808 there is a sound mode called Neural with a circular logo with an "N" in it. It is not listed as DTS Neural. Additionally, the comment field for this mode says "Mode optimized for XM HD surround programs". Selecting this mode while listening to music, for example, puts the sound stage across the front speakers more than say Dolby PL II Music.
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever had any source material that shows as DTS Neural, so can't actually speculate if this is the same mode or not.
> 
> 
> As to whether Denon will release a FW update containing this for European (or any for that matter) systems, I wouldn't hold my breath. I don't expect any further updates except for possibly error corrections.



Yes it is, In Europe we have not this Neural with the circular logo.

In US it for MX radio but now in France we have also this Neural for television broadcast but with our AVR it is impossible to decode it










So if it avalaible for US versionI think it easy for Denon to put Neural also for EU version !


Last update was in April, so I hope a new one before the last of the year.

Denon know we will not change AVR like this all 2 years !!!!!!


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19081534
> 
> 
> " Now SW missing. Did not have a reason to check after previous firmware updates so I do not know when it stopped showing up.
> 
> 
> My SB is way off as well so I'm thinking it is not the SW but just mislabeled.



I think I've used the "web" interface all of about 3 times since I've had the machine, so I'm not much help there. OTOH, The SW was mislabeled in one part of the "normal" GUI interface through several firmware versions, so it wouldn't surprise me if there were still a few labeling issues.


----------



## cfraser

Has anyone come across this?


Was bitstreaming a Dolby TrueHD track from an Oppo BDP-83 and suddenly the audio turned to very loud "white noise". Went back and forth a few times and it was consistent. Must be a disc problem, right? So I changed the BDP output to LPCM and it was fine. So can't be the disc NOW, can it? I mean the TrueHD data has to be converted to LPCM in the BDP, so it must be reading it properly. This leads me to suspect something at the 3808 bitstream decoding end. What do you think?


It seemed to be one specific point in the TrueHD track that threw the 3808 off. The TrueHD was fine if I skipped that 1 second (say) part.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal* /forum/post/19081307
> 
> 
> monoprice banana plugs (solderless ones) work great



Ditto for me on the amazingly great and more amazingly inexpensive monoprice banana plugs. I'll say I've had a few that got roughed up and weren't seating as well that I just flared the plug end with a knife edge and they seat again excellently.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/19082059
> 
> 
> Has anyone come across this?
> 
> 
> Was bitstreaming a Dolby TrueHD track from an Oppo BDP-83 and suddenly the audio turned to very loud "white noise". Went back and forth a few times and it was consistent. Must be a disc problem, right? So I changed the BDP output to LPCM and it was fine. So can't be the disc NOW, can it? I mean the TrueHD data has to be converted to LPCM in the BDP, so it must be reading it properly. This leads me to suspect something at the 3808 bitstream decoding end. What do you think?
> 
> 
> It seemed to be one specific point in the TrueHD track that threw the 3808 off. The TrueHD was fine if I skipped that 1 second (say) part.



No I have not had that problem. What disc was giving you the problem? Have you tried the BDP-83 forum? They are pretty active.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19082846
> 
> 
> No I have not had that problem. What disc was giving you the problem? Have you tried the BDP-83 forum? They are pretty active.



Well, nobody has mentioned it in the BDP-83 forum, but I'll check around again. Nor in ANY of the reviews for the BD, so I'll say it's not the BD itself. There *is* the possibility that somehow the BDP-83 "loses" the problem when converting the bitstream to LPCM. I won't lose any sleep over it, just thought it might have been something others had experienced. The last FW update of the 3808 seemed to be a bit "dubious", but I have played plenty of TrueHD tracks since and this is the first anomaly.


----------



## rec head

I don't think I've upgraded to the latest fw on the 3808. I have been going with the "if it ain't broke..." theory. I decided to only upgrade when there is a real benefit.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/19082059
> 
> 
> Has anyone come across this?
> 
> 
> Was bitstreaming a Dolby TrueHD track from an Oppo BDP-83 and suddenly the audio turned to very loud "white noise". Went back and forth a few times and it was consistent. Must be a disc problem, right? So I changed the BDP output to LPCM and it was fine. So can't be the disc NOW, can it? I mean the TrueHD data has to be converted to LPCM in the BDP, so it must be reading it properly. This leads me to suspect something at the 3808 bitstream decoding end. What do you think?
> 
> 
> It seemed to be one specific point in the TrueHD track that threw the 3808 off. The TrueHD was fine if I skipped that 1 second (say) part.



There use to be issues with the 3808 Decoding early on. Dark City was bad.

The new firmware resolved all this. I have actually witnessed this.

With the new firmware everything has been great for me.


Ta


Dono


----------



## nlsteele

I realize we were just discussing the EXT. IN's lack of Audyssey interference, but I'm really curious now as my SACD player only has mirrored distance settings and my rears are pretty far from mirror distances:


Do the *Speaker Distance* settings (I'm suppose another term would be delay) remain active in the processing of the EXT. IN inputs? I reread the entire manual last night and couldn't find anything regarding this; but perhaps I overlooked something. It sounds in multichannel music listening to me like they do, but I can't be certain.


p.s. To chime in on the other discussion regarding firmware, I updated to the April version (latest) back in April and haven't had a hiccup in bluray playback or any other way since.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/19086124
> 
> 
> There use to be issues with the 3808 Decoding early on. Dark City was bad.
> 
> The new firmware resolved all this. I have actually witnessed this.
> 
> With the new firmware everything has been great for me.
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Yes, I haven't had any issues with decoding either. It's just that some things were "upgraded" to worse than before with the last FW. So there's always potentially new issues to arise with stuff that was previously OK whenever FW changes...that's where I was coming from. I've been running the newest FW since the day it was released BTW (silly me, I should know better).


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/19086709
> 
> 
> Yes, I haven't had any issues with decoding either. It's just that some things were "upgraded" to worse than before with the last FW. So there's always potentially new issues to arise with stuff that was previously OK whenever FW changes...that's where I was coming from. I've been running the newest FW since the day it was released BTW (silly me, I should know better).



I can't comment on some things getting worse with updates.

I have your setup Oppo 83 into 3808.

I haven't come across a issue in ages. Just the Dark city one 18 months ago. The update fixed that.

My 3808 has done nothing wrong since that update.

However I use mine very basicaly. No BD live setup on PS3 or Oppo. No internet radio on 3808 (I can't be bothered).

Just Oppo, PS3, iPod and Denon Dvd 3930 into the 3808. That's all, Not even TV.

Everything works a charm.


Ta


Dono


----------



## Badas

Can you tell me the title you are having problems with? I could test.


Have you cleared all the data in peristant storage on the Oppo? This is a notorious issue and easy fix.


Has the Oppo got the latest update?


Ta


Dono


----------



## cfraser

^ Yeah, both the Oppo and Denon are up to date re FW. It is not a recent title, so isn't a regular playability issue that persistent storage affects...those usually apparently happen at the beginning of the BD, for the Oppo anyway, and in fact I've never had a BD I couldn't play because I'm always way behind everybody else in watching stuff so the FW has caught up.


I hope you are fortunate enough to NOT have the BD in question. If I told you the title, you might say I would have been better off if it didn't play at all.







That's why I'm not worried about it, besides that it works perfectly in LPCM mode.


Oh yeah, it was the internet radio/net stuff where I noticed what seemed to be steps backward with the last FW. I can get by though.


----------



## Badas

^^^^^^


Which BD is it?


Sex and the city or Bedtime Stories???

















Ta


Dono


----------



## ph3ng

hi guys, is there a significant difference between the denon 3808 processing vs emotiva UMC 1?


Thank you,


----------



## IBJamon

I just upgraded from a UMC-1 to a Denon 3808. Massive improvements. No bugs that I can't deal with. I love this upgrade!


IBJamon


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/19086562
> 
> 
> Do the *Speaker Distance* settings (I'm suppose another term would be delay) remain active in the processing of the EXT. IN inputs?



speaker distances/delays are NOT applied to the EXT IN inputs. These inputs are never digitized, and delays are applied in the digital realm.


the only setting that applies to the EXT IN inputs are volumes (e.g. master volume or individual speaker channel levels). Any distance/delay settings and bass management need to be done in the source (player).


sounds like it's time for a new universal player that can do SACD over HDMI


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19089078
> 
> 
> speaker distances/delays are NOT applied to the EXT IN inputs. These inputs are never digitized, and delays are applied in the digital realm.
> 
> 
> the only setting that applies to the EXT IN inputs are volumes (e.g. master volume or individual speaker channel levels). Any distance/delay settings and bass management need to be done in the source (player).
> 
> 
> sounds like it's time for a new universal player that can do SACD over HDMI



Thanks, Batpig. This is exactly what I needed to know. I suppose I can at least set the settings per my user manual for the non-mirrored rears (nearest).


Would that I had the scratch to lay out on a new universal, but for now I really like my budget 5-disc SACD changer (Sony SCD-CE595). I suppose I'll get some audible benefits by streaming DSD directly to the 3808ci, though (over the three lower end Burr-Browns in the Sony, 1 per 2 channels).


Any of my fellow 3808ci peeps and multi-channel music enthusiasts have recommendations for universals with HDMI out (for DSD) that'll do SACD justice (and DVD-A if possible)? I'm sure I'm about to hear Oppo at least 15 times... (if you're going to recommend one that's also an upscaler, Reon is my preference, but for all I know they could have Anchor Bay chips in players now; I haven't done my homework as I just got the bad news).


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/19087711
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> Which BD is it?
> 
> 
> Sex and the city or Bedtime Stories???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



Nah, it is _The Invention of Lying_; the prob starts with a blip (dropout) in the TrueHD track at 20:58 which sends whatever into some kind of losing sync (I suspect) such that I get loud "white noise". Being a comedy, and not a very good one for most of it, using LPCM makes little diff. I wouldn't have even noticed if I had been playing it in my (fat) PS3...


I *do* have the SATC BD but have never watched it.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/19091949
> 
> 
> I *do* have the SATC BD but have never watched it.



Got it for my wife for X-mas when she got me the PS3 (trying to entice her into the technology). The PQ almost makes it watchable, but it's still miles off from my taste.


----------



## yann13

Hi,


If somebody from Denon staff is reading this tread, could you please tell us when is planed the next firmware upgrade ?

I would like to know if you have possibility to integrated Neural surround for 3808A version like it is done for 3808CI version.


It is very difficult to find European Denon contact to get answer, so please I am waiting to answer from you.


In France, since Neural Surround is avalaible on Numeric TV broadcast, we are wainting for this codec. In French homecinema formum, people are waiting to know the date of this uprgade.


Denon for you 100 years birthday, please do effort for your customers, AVR3808A is not a low series and we are waiting for quality and reactivity from you.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/19092563
> 
> 
> Got it for my wife for X-mas when she got me the PS3 (trying to entice her into the technology). The PQ almost makes it watchable, but it's still miles off from my taste.



Sad to say the Twighlight series is about the only thing that gets my wife into blu-ray. At least the new movie will be watchable when the vampires and wolves rip off some heads










Ta


Dono


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/19091949
> 
> 
> Nah, it is _The Invention of Lying_; the prob starts with a blip (dropout) in the TrueHD track at 20:58 which sends whatever into some kind of losing sync (I suspect) such that I get loud "white noise". Being a comedy, and not a very good one for most of it, using LPCM makes little diff. I wouldn't have even noticed if I had been playing it in my (fat) PS3...
> 
> 
> I *do* have the SATC BD but have never watched it.



Just tried Invention of Lying. Never seen it before and fast forwarded through it to get to the 20 minute mark stopping quite a few times on the way. Mostly dialogue up to that point.


At or very near the mark you mention the sound does ramp up quite a bit (relative to this movie's soundtrack anyway).


No issues when I played it but I'm guessing it's something to do with the sudden volume increase causing you grief.


cheers

blairy


----------



## kmp14

I had sync issues with Kick-Ass. Hitting pause, then play solved it. Had to do that twice. Blu-Ray player is an oppo bd-83.


----------



## niesman

FYI,


That sync issue is with the oppo, when paused for more than 30 sec, buffer overrun causes syn issue, pause and play clears buffer.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/19098150
> 
> 
> Just tried Invention of Lying. Never seen it before and fast forwarded through it to get to the 20 minute mark stopping quite a few times on the way. Mostly dialogue up to that point.
> 
> 
> At or very near the mark you mention the sound does ramp up quite a bit (relative to this movie's soundtrack anyway).
> 
> 
> No issues when I played it but I'm guessing it's something to do with the sudden volume increase causing you grief.
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> blairy



Yes, that is pretty much the movie's only dramatic sound effect. So you can imagine the first time I watched it, and in the middle of that volume ramp-up the sound changed to loud white noise...I didn't know if it was supposed to sound like that or not, but after about a minute of it I caught on...










Maybe I'll exchange the disc, it looks fine and plays in LPCM fine, but if others with the 3808 and/or the BDP-83 don't notice the prob, then it must be a faulty disc after all.


Thanks for checking it out. Actually, the first 1/2 hour is vintage _Office_-style Gervais so is pretty good. It's the last 1/2 hour that I could barely stomach...


----------



## smdavis1004

Here is my setup: Denon and Directv receiver are in one room. I have the RF directv remote. My zone 2 is in another room and there is a tv in that room. I can control my tv and change channels with my directv remote. Here is my issue: When I control volume, it is really just changing the volume for the main room. What I need is to control the zone two volume with my directv remote. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/19102253
> 
> 
> Here is my setup: Denon and Directv receiver are in one room. I have the RF directv remote. My zone 2 is in another room and there is a tv in that room. I can control my tv and change channels with my directv remote. Here is my issue: When I control volume, it is really just changing the volume for the main room. What I need is to control the zone two volume with my directv remote. Is there a way to do that?



Can your Directv remote learn codes?

If so grab the second remote, make sure the Zone 2 light up the top is on and then teach your remote whatever codes you want.

I did this with Harmony remote. works perfect.


Ta


Dono


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/19101936
> 
> 
> Yes, that is pretty much the movie's only dramatic sound effect. So you can imagine the first time I watched it, and in the middle of that volume ramp-up the sound changed to loud white noise...I didn't know if it was supposed to sound like that or not, but after about a minute of it I caught on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll exchange the disc, it looks fine and plays in LPCM fine, but if others with the 3808 and/or the BDP-83 don't notice the prob, then it must be a faulty disc after all.
> 
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. Actually, the first 1/2 hour is vintage _Office_-style Gervais so is pretty good. It's the last 1/2 hour that I could barely stomach...



Point of clarification...I'm not using an Oppo BD player.


I'm in Australia and recently picked up a cheapie BD player, brand Allure for about AUD96 (roughly (USD85).


Do you have another BD player (or access to one) that you could also test this on.


Aplogies if I've caused any confusion.


blairy


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/19102253
> 
> 
> Here is my setup: Denon and Directv receiver are in one room. I have the RF directv remote. My zone 2 is in another room and there is a tv in that room. I can control my tv and change channels with my directv remote. Here is my issue: When I control volume, it is really just changing the volume for the main room. What I need is to control the zone two volume with my directv remote. Is there a way to do that?



I don't think so, but I agree you need to find out if the DTV RC can be e programmed to control additional components. I doubt the DTV STB has an IR out, but just make sure. That small Denon RC is designed for zone 2 audio, and an IR extender would be the cheapest solution, if you can run a new cable. A more expensive solution would be a new RF RC, e.g. Harmony RF for z2.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kmp14* /forum/post/19100204
> 
> 
> I had sync issues with Kick-Ass. Hitting pause, then play solved it. Had to do that twice. Blu-Ray player is an oppo bd-83.



I had the same issue


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/19103312
> 
> 
> Point of clarification...I'm not using an Oppo BD player.
> 
> 
> I'm in Australia and recently picked up a cheapie BD player, brand Allure for about AUD96 (roughly (USD85).
> 
> 
> Do you have another BD player (or access to one) that you could also test this on.
> 
> 
> Aplogies if I've caused any confusion.
> 
> 
> blairy



No, you didn't cause any confusion (to me), I didn't assume you had an Oppo. Besides the PS3 (mine only does LPCM output), I *do* have another cheapie BDP that bitstreams (that I got for its region-free ability). It's in another system hooked directly to a TV, not suitable for testing "the problem" the way it's set up.


But...I just found out that occasional dropouts with some Dolby TrueHD tracks is still a known bug with the latest Oppo firmware. I remembered it from the last Star Trek movie BD, but the dropouts were rare and for a fraction of a second only. Never noticed it with any other disc (until TIoL recently). I thought it was fixed, but apparently not, people are talking about it again today even*, and also about a "losing sync" problem. I guess I can move the "other" BDP to the 3808 system and verify...but for sure it's not the 3808 anyway.


*Edit: Oppo released a Beta FW that directly addresses this very problem on Aug. 24. LOL


And again: can't blame the TIoL problem on the Oppo, the other player does it too. However...they both use very similar MT chipsets for the basic stuff... Weird how when the player converts the TrueHD to LPCM it's flawless, but the raw TrueHD coming off the disc isn't, huh?


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19104040
> 
> 
> I had the same issue



I had no issues with Kick Ass bitstreaming from the Oppo 83. Played it four times.


Ta


Dono


----------



## nlsteele

I've had fits and starts with TVersity. I still think it's a cool tool and will use it for some of my needs, but I've just found and fallen in love with the PS3mediaserver . Rather than indexing files like TVersity does, it's a real time access of your PC's directory structure (making it a devil of a lot easier to dig around in my poorly labeled and organized, but ever growing FLAC collection), plus it transcodes on the fly more quickly than did TVersity in my experience, and with more file types *directly to the Denon's Net/USB input*. I downloaded it to try streaming to my PS3, and was getting choppy output through a wireless N bridge, but in moving to the Denon's Net/USB directory on the same bridge, lo and behold there the PS3 Mediaserver was. Ready and waiting to serve up the goodies. No lag, no chop. Couldn't be happier with it, but trying to figure out if I can stream multichannel FLAC or wma files with little success (everything still comes out "Stereo" according to the onscreen signal info). Stereo stuff is golden so far. Just figured I'd post this find. Sorry if I'm repeating someone else's joy, but it's worth repeating.









*EDIT:* Haven't been able to stream anything multi-channel directly to the Denon. Anyone have any luck streaming multichannel DTS, flac, or wma files via the ethernet connection (ps3mediaserver, TVersity, or otherwise)? I can't be the only one hankering for this...


----------



## smdavis1004

This thread on the Denon has gotten so long I can't find this and I am sure it has been talked about already.


I am controlling my Denon 3808CI through the 3808 Command Module on my laptop from another room (zone 2). However, every once in a while, the IP address on my home network changes and have to log on to my wireless router the see what ip address the Denon was assigned. For example, one day it is 198.168.1.100 and the next day it could be 109. The reason may be because the power flash or something like that.


I have a Cisco wireless router, WRT610N. My Denon is the 3808CI and it is wired to the router. My question, is there a way to make it so the Denon is always on the local assigned IP address?


Also, what are others doing when it comes to controlling their Denon? Is the 3808 Command program all we need?


Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/19149210
> 
> 
> This thread on the Denon has gotten so long I can't find this and I am sure it has been talked about already.
> 
> 
> I am controlling my Denon 3808CI through the 3808 Command Module on my laptop from another room (zone 2). However, every once in a while, the IP address on my home network changes and have to log on to my wireless router the see what ip address the Denon was assigned. For example, one day it is 198.168.1.100 and the next day it could be 109. The reason may be because the power flash or something like that.
> 
> 
> I have a Cisco wireless router, WRT610N. My Denon is the 3808CI and it is wired to the router. My question, is there a way to make it so the Denon is always on the local assigned IP address?
> 
> 
> Also, what are others doing when it comes to controlling their Denon? Is the 3808 Command program all we need?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephen



You'll have to assign it a permanent IP address in your router's management page (the one you log into to set your security protocols, etc.). You'll probably find better help for that (if you need it) on Cisco's help pages or forums for your specific router.

*EDIT:* As an aside, I'm still looking for people's insights who have successfully streamed multichannel audio (DTS, flac, wma, etc.) as multichannel (rather than downconverted stereo) via the Denon's NET/USB input (my request now falls on the previous page).


----------



## Emil Faber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/19149210
> 
> 
> I am controlling my Denon 3808CI through the 3808 Command Module on my laptop from another room (zone 2). However, every once in a while, the IP address on my home network changes and have to log on to my wireless router the see what ip address the Denon was assigned. For example, one day it is 198.168.1.100 and the next day it could be 109. The reason may be because the power flash or something like that.
> 
> 
> I have a Cisco wireless router, WRT610N. My Denon is the 3808CI and it is wired to the router. My question, is there a way to make it so the Denon is always on the local assigned IP address?



Your 3808 is currently configured to use DHCP to obtain an IP address from your router. This address is "leased" and when the lease expires, the router assigns a different IP address to the 3808, most likely because another device on the network got the old 3808 IP address.


There are two ways to fix this.


First, as the previous poster says, configure the router to hand out the same IP address every time via DHCP to the 3808. You will need to know the 3808's MAC address and how to configure your router for this.


Second, you can assign a permanent IP address on the 3808 itself. This requires knowledge about how DHCP is configured on the router so you do not accidentally assign an IP address to the 3808 that is used for DHCP too.


My preference is to assign a permanent address on the 3808, but that does require some knowledge about the range of IP addresses the router uses for DHCP. My Cisco router is configured to use from .100 to .150 for DHCP, anything outside of that range is safe to use.


If you do happen to assign one IP addresses to two network devices, you will notice some rather odd behaviour on your network. I don't know how Denon handles this, but all computers will complain with some variation of "duplicate IP address" errors.


Either way works equally well, pick one based on your knowledge of computer network and routers.


Cheers,


jr


----------



## DeadmanInc

I've run into a rather strange problem where my 3808 has been switching to TV/CBL component input automatically. This happens whether I use my Harmony One to turn it on the reciever or the power button on the unit itself. This has particularly become annoying because even though my Harmony is setting the proper input initally during an activity, the reciever is changing to back to TV/CBL.


Has anyone run into something like this before? Thanks.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DeadmanInc* /forum/post/19151719
> 
> 
> I've run into a rather strange problem where my 3808 has been switching to TV/CBL component input automatically. This happens whether I use my Harmony One to turn it on the reciever or the power button on the unit itself. This has particularly become annoying because even though my Harmony is setting the proper input initally during an activity, the reciever is changing to back to TV/CBL.
> 
> 
> Has anyone run into something like this before? Thanks.



Hi DeadmanInc, check your Tv setting under HDMI-CEC feature and turn this to "Off". Some HDMI-CEC trade names are: Samsung - AnyNet+, Panasonic - Viera Link, Pioneer - Kuro Link, Sony - Bravia Sync, etc....


----------



## DeadmanInc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19151741
> 
> 
> Hi DeadmanInc, check your Tv setting under HDMI-CEC feature and turn this to "Off". Some HDMI-CEC trade names are: Samsung - AnyNet+, Panasonic - Viera Link, Pioneer - Kuro Link, Sony - Bravia Sync, etc....



Nice call! that worked!


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/19149300
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> *EDIT:* As an aside, I'm still looking for people's insights who have successfully streamed multichannel audio (DTS, flac, wma, etc.) as multichannel (rather than downconverted stereo) via the Denon's NET/USB input (my request now falls on the previous page).



I've converted some CD's to FLAC files stored on a HIPSERV storage device. My home system is 5.1 and it seems to play those files perfectly. The Denon shows the 5.1 output and sounds great. I don't know if this is what your curious about or not. Don't use it much as I'm addicted to Rhapsody on my iPhone and a good set of bluetooth headset.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/19153407
> 
> 
> I've converted some CD's to FLAC files stored on a HIPSERV storage device. My home system is 5.1 and it seems to play those files perfectly. The Denon shows the 5.1 output and sounds great. I don't know if this is what your curious about or not. Don't use it much as I'm addicted to Rhapsody on my iPhone and a good set of bluetooth headset.



Are they just stereo CDs that you're playing as PLII or five channel stereo? What I'm particularly interested in is straight up multichannel material (3, 4, 5, and 5.1) streaming to the 3808 and being recognized as multichannel input. When I try it, it lists the signal info on the 3808 as 44.1 kHz "Stereo," and seems only to be outputting stereo signal based on holding my ear up to the surrounds and center channel although the source material is multichannel (and higher resolution than 44.1 kHz too).


I **really** appreciate your taking the time to respond, Rotohead.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/19153407
> 
> 
> Don't use it much as I'm addicted to Rhapsody on my iPhone and a good set of bluetooth headset.



Which "good set of bluetooth headset" are you using>


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/19153455
> 
> 
> Which "good set of bluetooth headset" are you using>



I'm currently using the Nokia BH-503. Sound is pretty good, price is right and the fit is OK. I've also got Motorola S305 and the sound is excellent, cheap but the fit is alittle off for me. The phone feature on both works just fine. I'm amazed I don't see more people using BT headsets instead of the junk that Apple sends. Plus no wire...it works for me.


----------



## rotohead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/19153449
> 
> 
> Are they just stereo CDs that you're playing as PLII or five channel stereo? What I'm particularly interested in is straight up multichannel material (3, 4, 5, and 5.1) streaming to the 3808 and being recognized as multichannel input. When I try it, it lists the signal info on the 3808 as 44.1 kHz "Stereo," and seems only to be outputting stereo signal based on holding my ear up to the surrounds and center channel although the source material is multichannel (and higher resolution than 44.1 kHz too).
> 
> 
> I **really** appreciate your taking the time to respond, Rotohead.



You know I'll have to look into this in detail when I get home. I don't really know. I've just converted my commercial CD's to FLAC using 'Exact Audio Copy' for the software, stored them on my HipServ and played the files thru my Denon and only can say for sure that the right side of my Denon display was showing 5.1. What I have as FLAC files are certainly not 5.1 as the original CD was just stereo. Are you saying I could've converted the CD's to 5.1 when I first used Exact Audio Copy? I'm alittle confused on what you're trying to play.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/19153674
> 
> 
> You know I'll have to look into this in detail when I get home. I don't really know. I've just converted my commercial CD's to FLAC using 'Exact Audio Copy' for the software, stored them on my HipServ and played the files thru my Denon and only can say for sure that the right side of my Denon display was showing 5.1. What I have as FLAC files are certainly not 5.1 as the original CD was just stereo. Are you saying I could've converted the CD's to 5.1 when I first used Exact Audio Copy? I'm alittle confused on what you're trying to play.



Multichannel DTS discs and SACDs are what I'm trying to ghost onto my main PC to stream so I don't have to change the disc out all the time. Redbook is great in FLAC, as are stereo SACDs, but I love the MC stuff.


----------



## Nurn

nlsteele... this is something that has been driving me nuts also. I have tons of 5.1 FLAC's on my PC that I want to stream over to my 5.1 sound system hooked up to the Denon. I have found two things that "kind of" work... both involve my PS3.


1. Foobar 2000 will play 5.1 FLAC on my PC 5.1 speakers (there is a Foobar component for multichannel playback). Foobar 2000 can also act as a media server with a UPnP component. My PS3 now sees Foobar 2000 as a media server, and will play my multichannel FLACs. Unfortunately, it looks like somewhere along the route (PC to PS3 to Denon) the stream gets converted to Stereo according to the "input" display on the Denon. Then the Denon will simulate 5.1 for you. Not as good as the real thing.

2. I haven't finished messing around with this one yet, but it is showing more promise. I have installed PS3 Media Server onto my PC, and now my PS3 sees the PS3 Media Server. It plays my multichannel FLACs, and shows full 5.1 input going into the Denon. However, the playback is extremely choppy. I think it is a bandwidth issue (the FLAC files are huge), my PS3 is wirelessly connected to my PC via wireless router. I'm going to try running Cat5 between my PC and the PS3 to see if this helps out, but it's not high on my list of priorities. If and when I do this, and get it working properly, I'll post my success here.


EDIT: OK, so I went back and read your post on the previous page... you're already playing around with the PS3 media server - did not realize when I replied. You and I are in the same boat.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/19167359
> 
> 
> nlsteele... this is something that has been driving me nuts also. I have tons of 5.1 FLAC's on my PC that I want to stream over to my 5.1 sound system hooked up to the Denon. I have found two things that "kind of" work... both involve my PS3.
> 
> 
> 1. Foobar 2000 will play 5.1 FLAC on my PC 5.1 speakers (there is a Foobar component for multichannel playback). Foobar 2000 can also act as a media server with a UPnP component. My PS3 now sees Foobar 2000 as a media server, and will play my multichannel FLACs. Unfortunately, it looks like somewhere along the route (PC to PS3 to Denon) the stream gets converted to Stereo according to the "input" display on the Denon. Then the Denon will simulate 5.1 for you. Not as good as the real thing.
> 
> 2. I haven't finished messing around with this one yet, but it is showing more promise. I have installed PS3 Media Server onto my PC, and now my PS3 sees the PS3 Media Server. It plays my multichannel FLACs, and shows full 5.1 input going into the Denon. However, the playback is extremely choppy. I think it is a bandwidth issue (the FLAC files are huge), my PS3 is wirelessly connected to my PC via wireless router. I'm going to try running Cat5 between my PC and the PS3 to see if this helps out, but it's not high on my list of priorities. If and when I do this, and get it working properly, I'll post my success here.
> 
> 
> EDIT: OK, so I went back and read your post on the previous page... you're already playing around with the PS3 media server - did not realize when I replied. You and I are in the same boat.



Yeah, I've got it wired to a wireless N bridge, and even when nothing else is demanding the router's attention the audio cuts out and comes back about every 3 or 4 seconds. In watching the mediaserver interface my bandwidth seems to fall through a hole in floor in synch with when the audio drops out. One of these nights when I've got the urge and time I'm going to take a CAT-5 cable down from the router to the PS3 and see if it's a bandwidth issue or something else. Let me know if you solve it first.










And thanks a bunch for the reply and information.


----------



## cdnbum88

I have recently got AT&T Uverse and got some free movie stations in HD.

I have the TV through the 3808 and was wondering if these movies broadcast in 5.1?

I have had my normal TV watching which is not a lot on NEO 6 and recently changed to Pure Direct (I think - the one that makes the display go blank when used). So in NEO it obviously simulates 5.1, but are there stations or should the movie channels output in 5.1? AVR only shows L/R.


Something I have setup wrong?


----------



## batpig

if the AVR shows L/R as the input, then that's what it is getting. Anything else is "upstream", e.g. you have to make sure your SOURCE is configured properly.


so, in short, if you aren't getting a 5.1 broadcast, it's not the AVR, it's your Uverse box










PURE DIRECT is not really intended for TV viewing, you should probably stick to "Standard" modes (e.g. PLII Cinema or DTS Neo for matrixing 2-ch to 5.1).


----------



## Rob H46

I recently tried to update the firmware on my 3808. Afterwards I did not do a full power off. A day after the update the reciever stopped playing any Audio at all. Under status the is NO firmware description for DSP1 or DSP2. I tried to redo the Firmware update and it stop on DSP1 downloading and doesnot proceed at all..... Is my unit fried or is it a firmware problem? Any ideas for me to solve this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirby Baker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dgotwals1* /forum/post/19024071
> 
> 
> I am having the same problem with my 3808 as Kirby, done by the same suspect. I pulled out all of my gear and found my PS3 won't output. Power and eject work, but nothing else.
> 
> 
> Kirby, let me know how much that shop in Roseville costs for the fix, Thanks.



Well it took a while, but I finally got the determination on my 3808. And that determination is that it cannot be repaired.







So I cant give you a cost, sounds like the whole thing was fried on the inside. Every fuse was blown, HDMI board fried, no audio of any sort working. So its off to the new AVR-4311CI for me. Denon was kind enough to send me a letter stating that this is their closest replacement model (AVR-3311CI was equivalent to the 2808 per Denon's rep).


I'm sure the insurance company will try and fight this one. Ugh.


----------



## dgotwals1

Not good news. I actually brought my receiver in last week and am waiting to hear, but now I guess I know the answer.


Not a happy day.


----------



## Kirby Baker

Well yours may fair better than mine. I knew mine was toast before i sent it, but had to have verification for the insurance company.


----------



## cdnbum88

I have had a few times when the sound would get choppy for a few seconds and comes back normal. Watching TV via Uverse and the sounds stops or goes in and out and comes back a few seconds, sometimes longer.


Kind of like sometimes it loses the connection and then comes back.


Anyone had this issue or suggestions what I may look at?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19178485
> 
> 
> I have had a few times when the sound would get choppy for a few seconds and comes back normal. Watching TV via Uverse and the sounds stops or goes in and out and comes back a few seconds, sometimes longer.
> 
> 
> Kind of like sometimes it loses the connection and then comes back.
> 
> 
> Anyone had this issue or suggestions what I may look at?



Does it happen only when watching tv via Uverse? If so, take the receiver out of the equation and see if you are still having audio issues. Maybe it is something wrong with their feed. In other words, directly connect the Uverse unit, sound and all, to the tv and see if the audio cuts out.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19178485
> 
> 
> I have had a few times when the sound would get choppy for a few seconds and comes back normal. Watching TV via Uverse and the sounds stops or goes in and out and comes back a few seconds, sometimes longer.
> 
> 
> Kind of like sometimes it loses the connection and then comes back.
> 
> 
> Anyone had this issue or suggestions what I may look at?



Hi cdnbum88, this is cause by Uverse STB ( see Utalk ). A work around is to set STB audio output to stereo or use optical cable for audio or RCA cables. And even with the first two work around cannot be guaranteed.


----------



## fogy

Dear experts,

I newly bought a "MacMini Server", with direct HDMI output to my Denon AVR-3808CI receiver's HDP source.

While I can have correct display on my TV, there's completely no sound.

I'm running Mac OSX Server 10.6.4 and I can see "DENON-AVAMP" under 'system preference' -> 'sound' -> 'output' tab.

According to Denon's firmware upgrade PDF document my unit has no need to update firmware.

Did anyone encounter same problem before or any idea of any settings that I can give it a try?

Anything is very appreciated....

It's very frustrated after 2 nights trying and no luck...

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fogy* /forum/post/19189949
> 
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> I newly bought a "MacMini Server", with direct HDMI output to my Denon AVR-3808CI receiver's HDP source.
> 
> While I can have correct display on my TV, there's completely no sound.
> 
> I'm running Mac OSX Server 10.6.4 and I can see "DENON-AVAMP" under 'system preference' -> 'sound' -> 'output' tab.
> 
> According to Denon's firmware upgrade PDF document my unit has no need to update firmware.
> 
> Did anyone encounter same problem before or any idea of any settings that I can give it a try?
> 
> Anything is very appreciated....
> 
> It's very frustrated after 2 nights trying and no luck...
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you!!!



Did you try hooking it up to the TV directly to see if there is any sound? Have you tried another HDMI input that you know is working?


----------



## batpig

make sure the "input mode" on the AVR is set to "Auto" for that input. And definitely try those two simple troubleshooting options suggested by rec head.


----------



## fogy

Thank you rec & batpig

I haven't tried to plug directly to TV or other HDMI input on AVR, will do tonight.

The "Input Mode" was set to 'Auto' and I also tried switching to "HDMI", both not working...


----------



## dgotwals1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kirby Baker* /forum/post/19171565
> 
> 
> Well yours may fair better than mine. I knew mine was toast before i sent it, but had to have verification for the insurance company.



I was very happy to hear that they could repair the HDMI components for $250 out the door. And to think i was just a day or two away from getting into a 4311 (or whenever they ship). Just picked it up this morning, so I have not made sure it works though.


----------



## majikmann

How do you connect an external hard drive so that you can play music?? I connected my usb-powered iomega hard drive but I don't know what to do after that... manual sucks bum.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majikmann* /forum/post/19209313
> 
> 
> How do you connect an external hard drive so that you can play music?? I connected my usb-powered iomega hard drive but I don't know what to do after that... manual sucks bum.



If you're using an external hard drive that requires all power from the USB port, that may not work. Denon does not guarantee that it will and recommends that external discs use ac power.


The drive must also be formatted as FAT-16 or FAT-32, not NTFS.


The manual actually covers most of this. Download it as a PDF and search for "USB" and you'll find most of it.


----------



## AP-123

Great reminder about external hard drives. Are many people using this feature?


All my drives are NTFS and if memory serves, there is a size limitation of FAT 32.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> The maximum disk size is approximately 8 terabytes when you take into account the following variables: The maximum possible number of clusters on a FAT32 volume is 268,435,445, and there is a maximum of 32 KB per cluster, along with the space required for the file allocation table (FAT).


 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463


----------



## AP-123

Thanks Cybersage:


Now I remember why I didn't do this:


*You cannot decrease the cluster size on a FAT32 volume so that the size of the FAT is larger than 16 megabytes (MB) minus 64 KB.


* You cannot format a volume larger than 32 gigabytes (GB) in size using the FAT32 file system during the Windows XP installation process. Windows XP can mount and support FAT32 volumes larger than 32 GB (subject to the other limits), but you cannot create a FAT32 volume larger than 32 GB by using the Format tool during Setup. If you need to format a volume that is larger than 32 GB, use the NTFS file system to format it. Another option is to start from a Microsoft Windows 98 or Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition (Me) Startup disk and use the Format tool included on the disk.


Conceivably I suppose you could create several partitions with a drive larger than 32 Gigs on FAT32. Is anyone doing this? Seems like a big hassle for my music collection that is several hundred Gigs.


Am I missing something? Please let me know. I have several spare drives and a perfect external case waiting for the task.


----------



## rec head

I think the consensus was that the navigation from the 3808 was too crappy. I stream from my NAS and even doing that it is highly recommended that you use playlists.


----------



## AP-123

Rec Head - Thanks for saving me the trouble. It would just be great to limit the amount of interfaces I use. I'd love to have something great to stream movies/music from. I currently use Boxee for Pandora but don't really like the interface for music files or movies.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP-123* /forum/post/19224057
> 
> 
> I'd love to have something great to stream movies/music from.



That's why they make media players like the Popcorn Hour.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AP-123* /forum/post/19223956
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Am I missing something? Please let me know. I have several spare drives and a perfect external case waiting for the task.



I think the Denon will only see the first partition on the drive.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

great to stream movies/music from.


PS3 and PS3 Media Server?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19228071
> 
> 
> great to stream movies/music from.
> 
> 
> PS3 and PS3 Media Server?



It certainly does make files easier to find as it sees my folder structure rather than reindexing.


----------



## Nurn

Yes, the PS3 and PS3 Media Streamer work very well with the Denon.


----------



## cybrsage

Technical Problem, folks:


My Denon 3808CI stopped showing any output. It does not display from the HDMI out at all. Here is what I did so far, nothing worked:


1. Replaced HDMI cable between TV and AVR.

2. Microprocessor reset and reload of file saved a few months ago. I did both the up/down reset and the left two buttons (forget their names) reset.

3. Removed the cover to see if the foil was damaged, or any apparent damage, none found.


I plugged the source directly into the TV and I have audio and video.

I accessed the GUI (menu button) and nothing appeared on the TV.


Oddly enough, turning off the TV turns off the AVR still (HDMI-CEC is enabled), but turning on the TV does not turn on the AVR.


From this, I gather that my HDMI is partially broken.



I was about to try Component output, but checked for a firmware update first...there is one, 53 minutes long. Not sure if this is due to the saved config being uploaded (do not believe this), my current firmware is corrupt and it is downloading the current version again (hoping this is my problem), or there really is an update.


Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will update this post with more info as I obtain it.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19233894
> 
> 
> Technical Problem, folks:
> 
> 
> My Denon 3808CI stopped showing any output. It does not display from the HDMI out at all. Here is what I did so far, nothing worked:
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. Removed the cover to see if the foil was damaged, or any apparent damage, none found.



If by the above you're looking for a lifted foil in the connector (problem I had about 10 mo. ago) you may be looking in the wrong place. You don't need to remove the cover to see this. You would need a small flashlight (and maybe a magnifying glass) and look into the connector socket on the back of the AVR. In my case it was very obvious as the connector foil was pointing straight up, but you could also have one folded up and pressed against the back of the socket. Good luck.


PS Don't forget to also check the INPUT connector you're using as well. At least if an input connector is messed up you've got three others to work with. If it's the output, well then it's a new board.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19234231
> 
> 
> If by the above you're looking for a lifted foil in the connector (problem I had about 10 mo. ago) you may be looking in the wrong place. You don't need to remove the cover to see this. You would need a small flashlight (and maybe a magnifying glass) and look into the connector socket on the back of the AVR. In my case it was very obvious as the connector foil was pointing straight up, but you could also have one folded up and pressed against the back of the socket. Good luck.
> 
> 
> PS Don't forget to also check the INPUT connector you're using as well. At least if an input connector is messed up you've got three others to work with. If it's the output, well then it's a new board.



I will look, thanks.


I am positive it is not an input because I cannot even see the GUI when I press the menu button.


I am also having a problem with my updating of my firmware. The SPLD update is staying at 0% and I get a Firmware Update Failed message. When I reboot, it automatically tries again and does the same thing. I am going to go through several cycles to make sure it is not slowly getting the update before starting to cry.


Does anyone else have an update?


----------



## cybrsage

I looked in my HDMI Out port and did not see anything. I compared it to the other four HDMI In ports and they all looked the same.


Here is a question, if I hook up my Component Out to my TV (and set the TV to display that port), will it show the GUI using that port? Is there anything I need to change in the Denon to allow it to use Component vs HDMI?


If I have HDMI in, can I send Component Out? I currently use 1080p as my source (HTPC), but I can change it to any standard resolution if needed.


----------



## rec head

HDMI in must go out HDMI.


I really don't want mine to go bad. I get nervous when I read these posts.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19234985
> 
> 
> I looked in my HDMI Out port and did not see anything. I compared it to the other four HDMI In ports and they all looked the same.
> 
> 
> Here is a question, if I hook up my Component Out to my TV (and set the TV to display that port), will it show the GUI using that port? Is there anything I need to change in the Denon to allow it to use Component vs HDMI?
> 
> 
> If I have HDMI in, can I send Component Out? I currently use 1080p as my source (HTPC), but I can change it to any standard resolution if needed.



If you use component out you will see the GUI. That will be a good check to determine if it's the output board or not. I can't remember if you need to change a setting but I don't think you do. On my 3805 you could see the GUI with a composite output but I've never tried it on my 3808.


----------



## JayMan007

Just saw where Denon has a Remote App in iTunes for the Networked '11 models.

-any thoughts that the Networked 08's will be able to use this? -after a firmware update?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/19237905
> 
> 
> If you use component out you will see the GUI. That will be a good check to determine if it's the output board or not. I can't remember if you need to change a setting but I don't think you do. On my 3805 you could see the GUI with a composite output but I've never tried it on my 3808.



I have my Wii setup as component in, and I removed all connectors but the component out and saw nothing. I also got no sound...


I disconnected everything but the component out and power cord, just to be sure of other issues. I then went to Menu and saw nothing on my TV.


Sigh...but at least there is a Denon repair shop near me. Off to them I go.


EDIT: I think mine was heat related. The cooling fan I placed ontop of the receiver to remove the heat (suck it out) stopped working. The receiver is in an enclosed space, almost. It has a 120mm fan blowing directly under the receiver and an 80mm fan sucking air from the space, as well as other vent holes. The space is not hot, but the receiver was very warm when I pulled it out.


Personally, I am hoping for a blown fuse...fingers crossed.


----------



## Duffinator

Bummer. Good luck with the repair center.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/19239067
> 
> 
> Bummer. Good luck with the repair center.



Thanks.



So, anyone know the max I should pay for repairs before just chucking the Denon?


----------



## Wryker

I have a question that is unique to those with 3D and trying to use the 3808.

I was unable to view any 3D via the PS3 through the 3808 (upscaling is turned off so it was pass-thru).

I bought a 4 x 2 switch/splitter and here are my results:

The splitter/switch was tested to see if I could pass one HDMI out to the 3D adapter to my Mitsy 73835 and the other HDMI out for audio to my Denon 3808.

The test results are as follows:

HD Tivo w/Comcast 3D - video - success

HD Tivo w/Comcast 3D - audio - success

PS3 3D game - video - success

PS3 3D game - audio - success

PS3 3D BD - video - success

PS3 3D BD - audio - FAIL

PS3 BD - audio - pass

PS3 BD - video - pass


It lights up "analog" and DTS on my AVR display but since it's an HDMI input nothing comes out. It's interesting that audio for the 3D game worked and so did regular BDs but not for 3D BDs (the only one I have is the Disney 3D BD disc that came with the 3D kit).

I'm stumped as why it works for everything but the audio from a 3D BD.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"the max I should pay"


If it got so hot it damaged internal components my humble opinion is you don't repair it. IF.....


Heat is indiscriminate and you face a domino or cascade effect. I would not trust any of the "pieces" again IF heat got to the point you have internal damage.


----------



## cybrsage

Yeah, not sure if that was the case. It did not get as hot as people claim their Onkyos would get normally. It was very warm, but since my last receiver was new 12 years ago I have no frame of reference for what hot really is.


I could hold my hand on it forever and feel no discomfort. That is the level of hot.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19239583
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> So, anyone know the max I should pay for repairs before just chucking the Denon?



Pretty personal decision actually. When I had to take mine in the up front diagnosis fee you had to guarantee was about $100. Since I was sure I knew what was wrong (broken connector foil) I wasn't concerned about a huge downstream estimate and knew that the board was in the $400-500 range.


My unit still had about 2 weeks left on warranty, but interestingly Denon's position was that the bent foil was "user damage". Eventually the repair shop convinced Denon that they should replace the board, but I had to cover labor. This ran about $165.


I decided that this was worth it to me. However if Denon had refused to cover the board I would have just had the shop put it back together and paid them the $100, run everything off of component (pain with all the cables but doable) and waited a few years to think about replacing it. I couldn't justify swallowing $565-665 on a unit I'd paid $1000 for 2 years before.


I guess I'd pay the diagnosis fee with the understanding that you might have to walk away from the unit if the internal problems are catastrophic.


Sorry about your problem.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/19238367
> 
> 
> Just saw where Denon has a Remote App in iTunes for the Networked '11 models.
> 
> -any thoughts that the Networked 08's will be able to use this? -after a firmware update?



I guess not, because they would have to add some more networking capabilities: the AVR would have to broadcast it's address (which is often assigned dynamically by a router) and it's service port to respond to the remote app's commands.

It would have been much easier to add a setting to the app where the user could specify the AVR's IP. From that fact, I guess that the current models might use a rather different set of remote commands, and that it would have been too much work to (at least in short time) add the capability to remotely control the 08 AVRs to the app.

But if we ask the people at Denon, perhaps they'll look into it?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19233894
> 
> 
> Technical Problem, folks:
> 
> 
> My Denon 3808CI stopped showing any output. It does not display from the HDMI out at all. Here is what I did so far, nothing worked:
> 
> 
> 1. Replaced HDMI cable between TV and AVR.
> 
> 2. Microprocessor reset and reload of file saved a few months ago. I did both the up/down reset and the left two buttons (forget their names) reset.
> 
> 3. Removed the cover to see if the foil was damaged, or any apparent damage, none found.
> 
> 
> I plugged the source directly into the TV and I have audio and video.
> 
> I accessed the GUI (menu button) and nothing appeared on the TV.
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, turning off the TV turns off the AVR still (HDMI-CEC is enabled), but turning on the TV does not turn on the AVR.
> 
> 
> From this, I gather that my HDMI is partially broken.
> 
> 
> 
> I was about to try Component output, but checked for a firmware update first...there is one, 53 minutes long. Not sure if this is due to the saved config being uploaded (do not believe this), my current firmware is corrupt and it is downloading the current version again (hoping this is my problem), or there really is an update.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will update this post with more info as I obtain it.



Crap, my HDMI output stopped working today as well. I have an AppleTV, Wii, DTV DVR, and BD DVD all connected via component or HDMI and nothing is showing on the screen. The screen is blue and nothing from the GUI shows. It worked fine two days ago. I have not tried a different output but I will tomorrow. I just checked and my warranty has another eight months left.


So is the HDMI board going out a common problem?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/19243610
> 
> 
> Crap, my HDMI output stopped working today as well. I have an AppleTV, Wii, DTV DVR, and BD DVD all connected via component or HDMI and nothing is showing on the screen. The screen is blue and nothing from the GUI shows. It worked fine two days ago. I have not tried a different output but I will tomorrow. I just checked and my warranty has another eight months left.
> 
> 
> So is the HDMI board going out a common problem?



I'm not sure how common it is, but my ability to stream audio via the Ethernet port crapped out about a year ago. Guess what Denon replaced to fix it? The HDMI board. Knock on wood, I haven't had any issues since then.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/19243610
> 
> 
> Crap, my HDMI output stopped working today as well. I have an AppleTV, Wii, DTV DVR, and BD DVD all connected via component or HDMI and nothing is showing on the screen. The screen is blue and nothing from the GUI shows. It worked fine two days ago. I have not tried a different output but I will tomorrow. I just checked and my warranty has another eight months left.
> 
> 
> So is the HDMI board going out a common problem?



Before you panic, did you try doing a full power cycle? (Turn off with the small power switch, unplug the power cable, let it sit for 5-10 minutes and then plug it back in, etc. ...)


I seem to recall that mine did the "blue screen of death scare" once. Cycling the power (rebooting) cleared it right up.


----------



## cybrsage

I have had several issues, before this last horrible one, where doing the small power button cycling fixed it.


I had one issue where I had to do a microprocessor reset to fix it. I had saved the config previously, so no worries there for me.


This time, nothing fixed it, but ALWAYS try these steps first before sending anything in for repair.


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19245909
> 
> 
> This time, nothing fixed it, but ALWAYS try these steps first before sending anything in for repair.



Clearly ... but I was just seeing if Duffinator had tried it.


So far, I've only used the component output, so the scary BSOD is not necessarily an HDMI thing ...


----------



## DragonSarc

need help guys, im thinkin of selling my Denon avr-3808 and would like to up grade, how much will the receiver go for and still has an extended warranty from Magnolia Hifi till 2011? thanks


----------



## niesman

appox 500


----------



## JeffLab

Hey gang, been awhile since I hopped on this thread, and am having difficulty finding what I want in the search tools. Hoping some fellow 3808 user can lend some advice.


I am currently running a 7.1 setup with my 3808, with a center channel, a pair of towers at L/R, bookshelf speakers at Surround rear, and Dipole Surrounds at Surround A positions. I am going to be upgrading my L/R towers, and am thinking of moving the existing towers to surround rear, and moving the bookshelf speakers to Surround B and pairing it with the Dipoles at Surround A. Anyone with any experience with a simular setup have any advice, pros or cons to running dual surrounds with different speaker designs? I know speaker positioning can be tricky, with the speakers being configured differently, so I was thinking of placing them one above the other so the bookshelf speakers don't interfere with the dipoles. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffLab* /forum/post/19271140
> 
> 
> Hey gang, been awhile since I hopped on this thread, and am having difficulty finding what I want in the search tools. Hoping some fellow 3808 user can lend some advice.
> 
> 
> I am currently running a 7.1 setup with my 3808, with a center channel, a pair of towers at L/R, bookshelf speakers at Surround rear, and Dipole Surrounds at Surround A positions. I am going to be upgrading my L/R towers, and am thinking of moving the existing towers to surround rear, and moving the bookshelf speakers to Surround B and pairing it with the Dipoles at Surround A. Anyone with any experience with a simular setup have any advice, pros or cons to running dual surrounds with different speaker designs? I know speaker positioning can be tricky, with the speakers being configured differently, so I was thinking of placing them one above the other so the bookshelf speakers don't interfere with the dipoles. Any advice is welcome.



You know parallel wiring will effectively halve the impedance presented to the 3808?


----------



## batpig

the intent of Surr A + B is to allow you to have two *separate* surround speaker setups for different applications. Typically this would be utilized to have one "movie" setup with dipole/bipole surrounds, and a separate pair of monopole surrounds for multich music.


For example, in your situation, the likely application would be to leave the current setup as it is, with a standard 7.1 setup for movies (dipoles at the sides and standard bookshelf monopoles in the rear). Then, the towers would be Surr B, and you could switch to that for 5.1 multichannel music (4 towers + center) like SACD.


So you would have a 7.1 movie setup with dipole surrounds, and a 5.1 (or 7.1) music setup with all monopoles.


Running the dipole surrounds with the monopole bookshelfs *simultaneously* as surround channels would not be recommended.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19273564
> 
> 
> the intent of Surr A + B is to allow you to have two *separate* surround speaker setups for different applications. Typically this would be utilized to have one "movie" setup with dipole/bipole surrounds, and a separate pair of monopole surrounds for multich music.
> 
> 
> For example, in your situation, the likely application would be to leave the current setup as it is, with a standard 7.1 setup for movies (dipoles at the sides and standard bookshelf monopoles in the rear). Then, the towers would be Surr B, and you could switch to that for 5.1 multichannel music (4 towers + center) like SACD.
> 
> 
> So you would have a 7.1 movie setup with dipole surrounds, and a 5.1 (or 7.1) music setup with all monopoles.
> 
> 
> Running the dipole surrounds with the monopole bookshelfs *simultaneously* as surround channels would not be recommended.



I agree with you that mixing types of speakers is not desirable. However, another example of using surround A + surround B is having 4 identical speakers hooked up to these terminals, thus providing "double" the sources of surround sound. That is the way I have my system setup. I also have 4 other identical speakers (so 8 in total) as fronts and rears along with a center and two subwoofers. That gives me a 9.2 system setup which truly provides surround sound. Although the sound from surround A + B speakers (on each side) have the identical output, having four in total allows the sound to be more continuous front front to rear. Thus it is not at all obvious that there are individual speakers anywhere in the room. The sound just seems to come from all around.


fafner


----------



## batpig

absolutely, if you want to use A+B surrounds for a dual-monopole surround array on either side, that is a valid application. Especially for a multiple-row theater setup.


with his setup, the big concern would be mixing monopole+dipole surrounds on the same channel. I can't imagine the results would be that good. The entire point of using a dipole surround is to mimic (at home) the diffuse sound of an array of monopole surrounds (as you would find in a theater). If you've already got dipole surrounds, you kind of obviate the need for the multiple-speaker-array for surrounds. Plus I think Audyssey would have issues with phase / time alignment...


----------



## JeffLab

My original train of thought was to effectively double the output to my side surrounds to better match the output of the much larger towers at front and rear. The general consensus appears to be that its not advisable with my different speaker arrays for the side surround speakers, so I guess I will find another use for the bookshelves in another room, unless anyone else has a better suggestion?


----------



## rec head

Send them to me.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19275480
> 
> 
> Send them to me.



^ Like. +1


----------



## MMann357

Mine stopped working today also. I've tried the full reset and unplugging it as well. I think it is just out of warrantee so I'll see what the cost is to fix it and if it's too much I'll look at getting the 4311...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonSarc* /forum/post/19249145
> 
> 
> need help guys, im thinkin of selling my Denon avr-3808 and would like to up grade, how much will the receiver go for and still has an extended warranty from Magnolia Hifi till 2011? thanks



I give you 10 bucks


----------



## mcbaes72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DragonSarc* /forum/post/19249145
> 
> 
> need help guys, im thinkin of selling my Denon avr-3808 and would like to up grade, how much will the receiver go for and still has an extended warranty from Magnolia Hifi till 2011? thanks



I'll raise it to $15 and may go higher...


But really, what are you looking to upgrade to? A higher model Denon or another brand? Just curious.


----------



## cybrsage

Ongoing saga of my avr.


The local repair shop said they have to send it in to the elite repair center. They said it is something they cannot fix. They are shipping it out tonight and said the average repair cost is $250.


I just might end up in the market for that 3808 mentioned above.


----------



## Erock1

*I posted this to the Blu-ray player, LG BD570 forum but no one has answered*


I was hoping someone might have had & resolved this problem I'm having or might have an idea on what to do.


I just purchased the LG BD570 (BD player). I have it connected to my Denon AVR 3808CI via HDMI, like all my other components (Comcast HD cable, PS3 & Tosh HD-XA2). As you know the 3808 has a very nice GUI feature that allows the master volume of the AVR to be displayed on myTV (Sammy HL61A750 DLP) for each component being used. For some reason when using the BD570the volume won't display on the TV, while all other components do.


I checked all the 3808 settings for the BD570 and they are the same as my other components. I double checked that the GUI setting was engaged for the BD570 and it is. Anyone have any ideas?

TIA,

Erock


----------



## JayMan007

It looks like the itunes app DenOnOff now works on zone2 & zone3.

​


----------



## gerhardb

Anyone know what version of HDMI the latest version of the firmware supports?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/19297933
> 
> 
> I just purchased the LG BD570 (BD player). I have it connected to my Denon AVR 3808CI via HDMI, like all my other components (Comcast HD cable, PS3 & Tosh HD-XA2). As you know the 3808 has a very nice GUI feature that allows the master volume of the AVR to be displayed on myTV (Sammy HL61A750 DLP) for each component being used. For some reason when using the BD570the volume won't display on the TV, while all other components do.



this is because the LG BDP's, for some reason, output all video as xvYCC "deep color", over which the Denon GUI cannot overlay.


the same thing would happen with any LG BDP and any Denon AVR. This riddle was solved by FilmMixer in the AVR 4310ci thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17890422


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/19298000
> 
> 
> It looks like the itunes app DenOnOff now works on zone2 & zone3.
> 
> ​



Thanks. This made me check to see if there was an Android app. There is. I have only been using it for a couple minutes but it seems decent. Just search "Denon" in the market.


----------



## Erock1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19298488
> 
> 
> this is because the LG BDP's, for some reason, output all video as xvYCC "deep color", over which the Denon GUI cannot overlay.
> 
> 
> the same thing would happen with any LG BDP and any Denon AVR. This riddle was solved by FilmMixer in the AVR 4310ci thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post17890422



Thx batpig. You are da man!!!

What a bummer







I thought it might have been because the 3808 output the GUI at 480i and I have the BD set to 1080p. At least I didn't go nuts like FilmMixer did


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Erock1* /forum/post/19297933
> 
> 
> *I posted this to the Blu-ray player, LG BD570 forum but no one has answered*
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone might have had & resolved this problem I'm having or might have an idea on what to do.
> 
> 
> I just purchased the LG BD570 (BD player). I have it connected to my Denon AVR 3808CI via HDMI, like all my other components (Comcast HD cable, PS3 & Tosh HD-XA2). As you know the 3808 has a very nice GUI feature that allows the master volume of the AVR to be displayed on myTV (Sammy HL61A750 DLP) for each component being used. For some reason when using the BD570the volume won't display on the TV, while all other components do.
> 
> 
> I checked all the 3808 settings for the BD570 and they are the same as my other components. I double checked that the GUI setting was engaged for the BD570 and it is. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Erock



I assume you have IP Scaling turned ON? If not, it must be turned ON. If it is turned on, then play a disc with your new player connected to the Denon and while the player is still ON, turn off the power on the Denon using the small master power button and then turn it back on using the same small button; this will "reboot" the processor in your Denon and should restore the GUI. From time to time, it may go out again and all you need to do is reboot with the small power button and it should restore it. Hope this helps!


----------



## batpig

apparently someone doesn't read the follow-up posts before clicking "reply"


----------



## Redbeemer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19298868
> 
> 
> apparently someone doesn't read the follow-up posts before clicking "reply"



I sent the reply from work, but I don't recall seeing any additional posts subsequent to the OP's query. Obviously, if I had I, I would not have tried to help him since you already had given the definitive answer to this question. Perhaps, our "letters" crossed in the mail







?


----------



## gerhardb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerhardb* /forum/post/19298271
> 
> 
> Anyone know what version of HDMI the latest version of the firmware supports?



Anyone, Buehler, Buehler, Buehler....


----------



## Gary J

Try  this thread.


----------



## lavesa

I did a firmware upgrade on my 3808CI and now I have no sound from my optical inputs.


Main: 2.04

Sub: 1.11


Are these the firmware versions?


1. Tried to power on and off

2. Did a hard reset


Please help!


I now know that 2.04 is the latest but still can't get sound.


Andrew


----------



## rec head

look at the post right above yours.


----------



## chiptouz

Does anyone know if you can pass through a 3d signal on the 3808ci through the HDMI?


---------------


No it cant.....Anyone know of an hdmi ver 1.4 splitter?


----------------


Actually, I will just go with the samsung BD-C7900 (it has dual HDMI out. One for ver1.4 (audio and 3d video) and one for ver 1.3 (Audio)).

After further review Oppo is bringing out a new 3d bluray player with dual HDMI. That will be my new player.


----------



## pbc

Is anyone using their 3808 with an external amp? I connected the external sunfre amp I have to the preouts on the Denon and am getting no sound at all. I read here ...

http://www.avforums.com/forums/av-am...amp-front.html 


About a potential issue with the 3808 not having enough output level to its preouts, but this sounds quite odd. Have tried RCA to RCA and even XLR to RCA.


Is there a setting somewhere in the 3808 to modify the level of the preout?


----------



## Gary J

External amps work fine on my 3808.


----------



## ravenous

Using my 3808a with two external amps. Rotel RB-1070 for the main speakers and Rotel RMB-1075 for center and 4 surrounds.


No problems at all. Sound is awsome more than with the internal amps of the avr.


Although i ordered a Marantz AV7005 preamp because using the AVR with amp section unused is imho waste of components


----------



## pbc

So to confirm, there are no "level" adjustments for the preouts, nor is there any setting needed in the user menu?


Thx


----------



## HDTVChallenged




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbc* /forum/post/19321651
> 
> 
> So to confirm, there are no "level" adjustments for the preouts,



.... you mean other than the channel level trims?


I assume you've checked the obvious? (Making sure you're hooked upto the pre-outs and not the inputs? ... It could happen ...







)


----------



## pbc

Yup, checked the obvious. I'm thinking the amp is down, will be taking it in to a repair center to double check but thought I'd see if there was something I was forgetting on the 3808 ...


----------



## ExToker

Would anyone care to recommend a universal remote for the 3808? Whats worked good (and not). Looks like Harmony has been addressed many times here. Any particular model better than the other for the Denons?


I've spent the better part of a month setting up to where I'm happy, and now its time to address the main source of my graying hairs.

Using the 3808 main remote stresses me before I can relax to watch a movie


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19330758
> 
> 
> Would anyone care to recommend a universal remote for the 3808? Whats worked good (and not). Looks like Harmony has been addressed many times here. Any particular model better than the other for the Denons?
> 
> 
> I've spent the better part of a month setting up to where I'm happy, and now its time to address the main source of my graying hairs.
> 
> Using the 3808 main remote stresses me before I can relax to watch a movie



Love my harmony (880). One or the other shouldn't work better specifically with the 3808, but would be more a choice of whether you want fixed physical buttons for optional menus (Harmony 880) or touch screen with better ergonomics (but some unique issues; Harmony One) or want to shell out for the top of the line model with the big touch screen. Thanks to folks like batpig we've got all the command menu goodness we can stand. I'd research the different models if I were you. Any will work as well as any other broadly speaking.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/19331100
> 
> 
> Love my harmony (880). One or the other shouldn't work better specifically with the 3808, but would be more a choice of whether you want fixed physical buttons for optional menus (Harmony 880) or touch screen with better ergonomics (but some unique issues; Harmony One) or want to shell out for the top of the line model with the big touch screen. Thanks to folks like batpig we've got all the command menu goodness we can stand. I'd research the different models if I were you. Any will work as well as any other broadly speaking.



I also love the Harmony. I have the 890. It has RF & IR. I have the Denon, Motorola DVR, PS3, Sony DVD, Sony CD Jukebox all in a cabinet, and everything works great. I mention this because others in the house were not great about pointing the remote in the right direction for the full sequence of events, and sometimes things would get out of wack. Right now, the only device I have using IR, is the TV, and its just a natural tendency to point the remote at that. -but its really only to power it on and off.


----------



## ExToker

Good to know guys. Thanks.

My last experience with Harmony was the 670 and I was constantly checking the sunday ads for 30 pack aaa batteries on sale







Also coudnt get used to the soft buttons.


I figured Harmony should be the way to go again though, considering Batpigs extensive (and generous) documented help.

I thought the 880 might be the best fit for me (hard buttons/charging cradle) since I simply want to 'make everything go', and the cabinet is wired with IR relays.


2 for 2 is a pretty strong start in the recs.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19331408
> 
> 
> Good to know guys. Thanks.
> 
> My last experience with Harmony was the 670 and I was constantly checking the sunday ads for 30 pack aaa batteries on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also coudnt get used to the soft buttons.
> 
> 
> I figured Harmony should be the way to go again though, considering Batpigs extensive (and generous) documented help.
> 
> I thought the 880 might be the best fit for me (hard buttons/charging cradle) since I simply want to 'make everything go', and the cabinet is wired with IR relays.
> 
> 
> 2 for 2 is a pretty strong start in the recs.



I have had the 880. It is still running but not used and upgraded to the Harmony 1 a year ago. Highly recommended.


Ta


Dono


----------



## yngdiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/19331283
> 
> 
> I also love the Harmony. I have the 890. It has RF & IR. I have the Denon, Motorola DVR, PS3, Sony DVD, Sony CD Jukebox all in a cabinet, and everything works great. I mention this because others in the house were not great about pointing the remote in the right direction for the full sequence of events, and sometimes things would get out of wack. Right now, the only device I have using IR, is the TV, and its just a natural tendency to point the remote at that. -but its really only to power it on and off.



I love my Harmony One, minus the finickey touch screen. Had it since it was first released and worked extremely well with my 3808, and other components.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yngdiego* /forum/post/19331909
> 
> 
> I love my Harmony One, minus the finickey touch screen. Had it since it was first released and worked extremely well with my 3808, and other components.



yngdiego,


What do you mean by 'finicky' touch screen?


----------



## zoro

I have 880 my self too, works ok, but then I prefer orig remote( dislike) to do detailed stuff.


Btw any one has a software iPad or iPhone remote for 3808ci?


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro* /forum/post/19332745
> 
> 
> I have 880 my self too, works ok, but then I prefer orig remote( dislike) to do detailed stuff.
> 
> 
> Btw any one has a software iPad or iPhone remote for 3808ci?



I just got this one.. "DenOnOff"
​

It works fairly well, but I use it for Zone2 On/Off and source selection.


This one "irule" looks like it will do about as much as you want it, but will take some time to configure.
​


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDTVChallenged* /forum/post/19246524
> 
> 
> Clearly ... but I was just seeing if Duffinator had tried it.



I did and it worked.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19330758
> 
> 
> Would anyone care to recommend a universal remote for the 3808? Whats worked good (and not). Looks like Harmony has been addressed many times here. Any particular model better than the other for the Denons?
> 
> 
> I've spent the better part of a month setting up to where I'm happy, and now its time to address the main source of my graying hairs.
> 
> Using the 3808 main remote stresses me before I can relax to watch a movie



Harmony is brain dead simple to program. However, the price for that simplicity is the lack of flexibility.


I lover my URC MX900/MRF350 combo.


FYI, I have used used the 890 (hated the button layout and design)

I purchased Harmony one (the one that comes with the RF) for my mother.


----------



## rec head

Overall the Harmony One is way better than the 880. The only thing that isn't great is the screen. I think the buttons around the screen on the 880 is better because you don't accidentally swipe them. The rest of the button layout is so much better on the One.


I am not a big fan of the Harmony software though. Having to use a wizard for everything is tedious.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19337873
> 
> 
> Overall the Harmony One is way better than the 880. The only thing that isn't great is the screen. I think the buttons around the screen on the 880 is better because you don't accidentally swipe them. The rest of the button layout is so much better on the One.
> 
> 
> I am not a big fan of the Harmony software though. Having to use a wizard for everything is tedious.



You hit my thoughts rec head. I prefer the top half buttons of the 880 and the bottom half of the One.

I'm now assuming that yngdiegos statement about the finicky screen (of the One) is in regards to accidently swiping the touchscreen?

I actually like the wizard for programming. Keeps it 'brain dead simple' as mentioned. That has my name written all over it


----------



## cybrsage

Just got the report back from Denon Super Repair Center. The mainboard is dead and they want $700 to fix it.


I am now in the market for a new receiver, and it will not be a Denon. My current receiver (my backup) is very old and still running strong, sans HDMI.


The quality of this Denon makes me desire to stay away from them from now on. Once bitten, twice shy as they say.


Time to read the forums for a new receiver.


----------



## Gary J

One bad Denon is a pretty small sample to condemn all of them. Here is another sample. I have four Denons between two residences and have probably had about ten through the years. Not one problem.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/19341225
> 
> 
> One bad Denon is a pretty small sample to condemn all of them. Here is another sample. I have four Denons between two residences and have probably had about ten through the years. Not one problem.



Trade you my broken one for your working one then?



I am happy that they are good for you, I really am. I do not want anyone else to be told they should spend $700 to fix their not very old receiver. I am left holding the bag, though. Saying "eh, so I got a bad one, who cares about the thousand dollars I spent on this two years ago" is not something I will easily do. It is not like I spent $200 and can easily throw it away as disposable.


If I had used Denon for a long time and this was an anomoly, I would accept it and maybe buy another Denon, but as it is Denon has a 100% failure rate after 2 years for me.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19341480
> 
> 
> Trade you my broken one for your working one then?



Not a chance. Didn't mean for it to sound harsh (if it did) and I am sorry it broke out of warranty. Or at all. Just saying it's tough to make a buying decision based on one event. Stuff happens. I've also bought Ford/Lincoln/Mercury for many years. The break and I keep buying them.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/19341547
> 
> 
> Not a chance. Didn't mean for it to sound harsh (if it did) and I am sorry it broke out of warranty. Or at all. Just saying it's tough to make a buying decision based on one event. Stuff happens. I've also bought Ford/Lincoln/Mercury for many years. The break and I keep buying them.



Yeah...I know. It is all me right now, just found out about it...a bit sore right now.












But, being an optimist, I was holding out a glimmer of hope you were actually an uber rich guy who would simply toss me a Denon.


----------



## rotohead

I would agree the Harmony One is tops but it's not RF cabable and that's a where the 890 is my choice. With the ability to have light control and set it up to use in other rooms and systems, it's a very good product. Proprietary batteries last about two or three years but other than the 'tilt' feature going out if you drop it too many times, it's held up to major abuse over about a four or five yr period. If you haven't used RF remotes you might be surprised how well they work. No more pointing at components IR windows.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19341686
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, being an optimist, I was holding out a glimmer of hope you were actually an uber rich guy who would simply toss me a Denon.



Only feel that way at the moment (check Google stock today)










If you're thinking Onkyo check their threads for complaints - there are a few...


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/19341806
> 
> 
> Only feel that way at the moment (check Google stock today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're thinking Onkyo check their threads for complaints - there are a few...



I already own a gas furnace, so no need to buy another whole house heating source.










Leaning towards the new Yamaha 667, due to my funding being much lower now than 2 years ago.


EDIT: I purchased a Pioneer VSX-1120-k, got a GREAT deal on it.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SilentHylian82* /forum/post/13689970
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I tried searching the threads for this problem, but it was to no avail. Since setting up my receiver, I have been able to view all menus, volume controls and the DENON picture wallpaper when nothing was turned on via the HDMI input of my TV.
> 
> 
> Well, I haven't changed any settings at all and now am unable to view any text or controls in the GUI, yet I am still able to receive a video signal when a component, say my PS3, is selected and turned on via HDMI. When nothing is turned on, instead of the DENON wallpaper, I now get a gray screen despite having "Picture" selected in the "Wall Paper" menu under the GUI settings. I have tried changing the wallpaper settings via the front display to black or blue, but the wall paper remains gray.
> 
> 
> I also turned off the Direct Mode as the troubleshooting guide states the Pure Direct mode disables the GUI screen, but that was unsuccessful as well. (Speaking of which, is Direct Mode the same thing as Pure Direct? I have never seen "Pure Direct" as a selectable option under the GUI.)
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



What is the Denon Wallpaper? I have seen that in a few threads, and all I get is a blank screen when I try it.


----------



## 007james

Denon broke that a few firmware updates back and I seriously doubt they are coming out with any future firmware updates.. I emailed them a while back but I never received a reply...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/19378553
> 
> 
> What is the Denon Wallpaper? I have seen that in a few threads, and all I get is a blank screen when I try it.


----------



## ExToker

One more harmony remote question for you guys. Looks like the One is past my budget and the 880 will do everything I need it to do.


Thinking tonight that I wish Denon would hire Oppo to design their remote. Nice big, fat backlit buttons.










Anyway, the question.

When you chose 'watch movie' or 'listen to music', are the appropriate sound presets loaded also?

I listen exclusively to 2 channel stereo (music) and one setting for 5.1 movies.

Just want to make sure I still wont have to toggle back and forth, with the denon remotes, everytime I switch with the Harmony.


My mission is to have to try and remember which drawer the Denon remotes are in, should I happen to need them










Thanks for all your input on this gang. Its helped me a lot.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *007james* /forum/post/19379207
> 
> 
> Denon broke that a few firmware updates back and I seriously doubt they are coming out with any future firmware updates.. I emailed them a while back but I never received a reply...



I have never had the wallpaper, nor updated firmware.


My unit was new as of early 2009.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19330758
> 
> 
> Would anyone care to recommend a universal remote for the 3808? Whats worked good (and not). Looks like Harmony has been addressed many times here. Any particular model better than the other for the Denons?
> 
> 
> I've spent the better part of a month setting up to where I'm happy, and now its time to address the main source of my graying hairs.
> 
> Using the 3808 main remote stresses me before I can relax to watch a movie



The Harmony One is a great choice. If you have never used an "activity remote" you will love it. I was a control freak with my older,all button, univeral remotes....but I am loving the One now. Catch it on sale and never look back!!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19380574
> 
> 
> One more harmony remote question for you guys. Looks like the One is past my budget and the 880 will do everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> Thinking tonight that I wish Denon would hire Oppo to design their remote. Nice big, fat backlit buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the question.
> 
> When you chose 'watch movie' or 'listen to music', are the appropriate sound presets loaded also?
> 
> I listen exclusively to 2 channel stereo (music) and one setting for 5.1 movies.
> 
> Just want to make sure I still wont have to toggle back and forth, with the denon remotes, everytime I switch with the Harmony.
> 
> 
> My mission is to have to try and remember which drawer the Denon remotes are in, should I happen to need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your input on this gang. Its helped me a lot.



Short answer yes...sligtly longer answer is the personal memory function. When using DVD input (for example) set the 3808 to DD5.1 and it will always got to that sound codec when using DVD input. Perhaps for Fm radio you like 5 channel stereo, again this will be always be provided for that input.


A couple of steps further on. In my setup, with Foxtel (in Australia) broadcasts are either stereo or DD5.1. On my Foxtel input the Denon knows that DD5.1 will be played as DD5.1 and stereo will be played as 5 channel stereo.


Hope that helps


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/19380995
> 
> 
> When using DVD input (for example) set the 3808 to DD5.1 and it will always got to that sound codec when using DVD input.



Thanks


I use a Oppo BDP-83 for all cd/dvds these days. So everything comes through Hdmi 1.

The only thing that changes between movies and music is the sound program. What I dont need is a specific sound scheme locked to a particuliar input, as far as the remote is concerned.


To elaborate on my question:

Pressing 'watch a movie' sets me up with 5.1.

If I press 'listen to music' (using the same components), could the harmony simply change the sound program (to stereo) inside the denon with no other changes?


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you have AUTO SURROUND MODE in the AVR set to ON (factory default) the AVR will remember surround mode by the "input signal" rather than by input. So a stereo signal would be played as STEREO if that is how you have it set and a DD 5.1 would play as Dolby Digital, regardless of whether coming from the same input or not. In that regard, if you are using the same speakers for music listening, both "watch a movie" and "listen to music" would be the same commands (ie turn on AVR, switch to DVD player and turn on DVD player).


----------



## ExToker

Makes perfect sense. Guilty (again) of overthinking a simple situation.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19380574
> 
> 
> One more harmony remote question for you guys. Looks like the One is past my budget and the 880 will do everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> Thinking tonight that I wish Denon would hire Oppo to design their remote. Nice big, fat backlit buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the question.
> 
> When you chose 'watch movie' or 'listen to music', are the appropriate sound presets loaded also?
> 
> I listen exclusively to 2 channel stereo (music) and one setting for 5.1 movies.
> 
> Just want to make sure I still wont have to toggle back and forth, with the denon remotes, everytime I switch with the Harmony.
> 
> 
> My mission is to have to try and remember which drawer the Denon remotes are in, should I happen to need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your input on this gang. Its helped me a lot.



I believe the Denon will output whatever you last left the audio output for that input. Meaning if you have it set to "auto" decode audio then it will next you select that input - if you have it on 2 ch stereo then next time you choose that input it will be 2 ch sterero.


----------



## cybrsage

Can someone open the lid of their 3808 and take a picture straight down onto the two large capacitors? I am trying to self diagnose my dead Denon issue, which I was told is a dead mainboard.


Next to one of my two huge caps, I have some white, hard, film. I am wondering if my cap did not start leaking and that is my problem.


This is what I mean:











See the white stuff? It could be the glue used when they made it...or something causing problems since it flowed overtop of other components.



EDIT: If anyone has a repair diagram of the 3808, I would be most interested in it. In a previous I was an electrician, so I can read them to a point. My main symptom is no audio or video out of any port. Before failing completely, it went out, came back, then went out completely (took about 15 mins total for that cycle).


----------



## ExToker

Cybrsage,

Mine is on the floor right now due to a rack redo. I'm able to look straight down through the vents with a flashlight. I have the same white substance blob, same position.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19381921
> 
> 
> Cybrsage,
> 
> Mine is on the floor right now due to a rack redo. I'm able to look straight down through the vents with a flashlight. I have the same white substance blob, same position.



Well, darn. Was hoping I found an easy fix. Thanks for looking and the super fast reply!!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19380574
> 
> 
> One more harmony remote question for you guys. Looks like the One is past my budget and the 880 will do everything I need it to do.
> 
> 
> Thinking tonight that I wish Denon would hire Oppo to design their remote. Nice big, fat backlit buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the question.
> 
> When you chose 'watch movie' or 'listen to music', are the appropriate sound presets loaded also?
> 
> I listen exclusively to 2 channel stereo (music) and one setting for 5.1 movies.
> 
> Just want to make sure I still wont have to toggle back and forth, with the denon remotes, everytime I switch with the Harmony.
> 
> 
> My mission is to have to try and remember which drawer the Denon remotes are in, should I happen to need them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your input on this gang. Its helped me a lot.




Uh oh. If easy to use "nice big fat buttons" is important to you, 880/890 is the worst remote to get. The button layout (the size of the buttons) is possibly the worst ever that I have seen on a remote.


My "review" is based on the fact that I have 890, URC MX900, and Harmony 900 (Harmony One with RF).


Harmony is very limited in the number of things it can do per macro/activity. So you may have to depend on setting it on the Denon (since it's source specific) and go with that.


On my MX900 URC remote, I explicitly set everything since I'm not limited to what I can do.


If RF is not important to you, then look at the MX900. It's little more work to program it, but it's not rocket science.


Now that MX900 is end of sale from URC, you should be able to pick it up at a reasonable price.


----------



## cybrsage

OK, more troubleshooting info for anyone who wants a challenge (troubleshooting over the Inet is a challenge after all) and has some technical skills...


I plugged a DVD player into the phono port on the 3808 and got sound from the receiver. So I know some ports works.


I then plugged the 3808 HDMI4 into my PC (ATI 5830 HDMI output) and then the HDMI output via a HDMI to DVI converter into a 1080p Monitor. No video on the monitor after selecting the proper input, but the PC did do the "hardware detect, lost" blooping noises each time I plugged and unplugged the HDMI cables from the AVR. It did it whether I unplugged the HDMI input or HDMI output, telling me it was seeing the monitor (then losing it again when it was unplugged). If it was the AVR it was seeing, it would not have made the noise when I unplugged the HDMI out cable.


So...what to try next? I am starting to think Denon blew smoke up my butt...


----------



## cybrsage

I have a 21 minute SPLD update which is failing.


What is the SPLD update? Is there a way to update the Denon other than via Ethernet?


----------



## Cutaway




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19381055
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> I use a Oppo BDP-83 for all cd/dvds these days. So everything comes through Hdmi 1.
> 
> The only thing that changes between movies and music is the sound program. What I dont need is a specific sound scheme locked to a particuliar input, as far as the remote is concerned.
> 
> 
> To elaborate on my question:
> 
> Pressing 'watch a movie' sets me up with 5.1.
> 
> If I press 'listen to music' (using the same components), could the harmony simply change the sound program (to stereo) inside the denon with no other changes?



Why not just run a good pair of analog cables from the Oppo to the Denon to a different input (say, CD maybe) and use the Oppo's DAC (which is supposed to be superior).


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19381055
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> To elaborate on my question:
> 
> Pressing 'watch a movie' sets me up with 5.1.
> 
> If I press 'listen to music' (using the same components), could the harmony simply change the sound program (to stereo) inside the denon with no other changes?



Put simply, yes. Since you're using different activities for the two functions, you can just add a command in each activity to set the Denon to the sourround mode that you want. Do it on mine all the time.


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cutaway* /forum/post/19388356
> 
> 
> Why not just run a good pair of analog cables from the Oppo to the Denon to a different input (say, CD maybe) and use the Oppo's DAC (which is supposed to be superior).



Thanks. That avenue is worth exploration with or without a new remote. Never thought of that


----------



## ExToker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19390529
> 
> 
> Put simply, yes. Since you're using different activities for the two functions, you can just add a command in each activity to set the Denon to the sourround mode that you want. Do it on mine all the time.



That is what I wanted to hear (read) davelr. Thank you.


----------



## cybrsage

Just posting the question again, in hopes someone who knows pops on and sees it:


What is the SPLD that gets updated in a firmware update? What does it stand for?


----------



## Gary J

Simple Programmable Logic Devices


----------



## cybrsage

Well darn, that is pretty generic. Any idea where these are located on which Denon board?


Sigh...AVRs have become too complicated to fix myself.


----------



## ExToker

Cybrsage,


If you got something out of the phono port, I wonder if it is a Hdmi port (or Hdmi board) Did you try component or composite connections? If you have an old tv you could see if you get anything out of the yellow monitor jack. (Thats how I do my audio tweaking vs. running my projector)


----------



## Badas

Hi,


Can someone tell me what setting I need to let the HDMI video pass untouched? I'm using a Oppo BD-83 sent as a 12bit YCR.

I dont understand all that A+H settings.











Secondly I have added a Emotivia UPA-5 Power amp to my 3808. Sounds good. However my 3808 still runs hot. Does the internal amps still get used when no speakers are connected to them?


Your help will be appriciated.










Ta


Dono


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ExToker* /forum/post/19392055
> 
> 
> Cybrsage,
> 
> 
> If you got something out of the phono port, I wonder if it is a Hdmi port (or Hdmi board) Did you try component or composite connections? If you have an old tv you could see if you get anything out of the yellow monitor jack. (Thats how I do my audio tweaking vs. running my projector)



I tried the component out, which should display the menu, and I do not see the menu at all. However, I did not try a video source while outputting component, so I will give that a shot. I will also try composite, I think my TV accepts just about every input known to man (sans that European input I forget its name).


Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/19394717
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what setting I need to let the HDMI video pass untouched? I'm using a Oppo BD-83 sent as a 12bit YCR.
> 
> I dont understand all that A+H settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly I have added a Emotivia UPA-5 Power amp to my 3808. Sounds good. However my 3808 still runs hot. Does the internal amps still get used when no speakers are connected to them?
> 
> 
> Your help will be appriciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta
> 
> 
> Dono



My 3808 runs hotter now after adding an XPA-5. The Denon amps are still on when using the preouts. I turned the scaling option OFF


----------



## batpig

a lot of the heat is generated by the video / HDMI boards, not the amps. that's why it still runs fairly warm with no load....



> Quote:
> Can someone tell me what setting I need to let the HDMI video pass untouched?



just turn the i/p scalar OFF


if you want to be super anal, you can also turn off VIDEO CONVERT, but this will disable the GUI / volume overlay graphics. But then you are assured of the AVR not touching the signal.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19397345
> 
> 
> a lot of the heat is generated by the video / HDMI boards, not the amps. that's why it still runs fairly warm with no load....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just turn the i/p scalar OFF
> 
> 
> if you want to be super anal, you can also turn off VIDEO CONVERT, but this will disable the GUI / volume overlay graphics. But then you are assured of the AVR not touching the signal.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan* /forum/post/19396075
> 
> 
> My 3808 runs hotter now after adding an XPA-5. The Denon amps are still on when using the preouts. I turned the scaling option OFF



Thanks Guy's,


Yes, I will turn off the Video Covert. I don't use them anyway. I learned the menu from the front LCD screen.


If the Denon Amps are still on? Are we using double power?











Ta


Dono


----------



## mzinz

Just hooked up the new Apple TV to the first HDMI input (DVD), but when I set video source to DVD I get no video... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## batpig

First, make sure that the basics are down (e.g. go to the INPUT ASSIGN screen and make sure the HDMI input you are using is actually assigned to the correct input name). Try to give everything a power cycle (e.g. turn off the AVR and TV, unplug the ATV, turn the AVR and display back on and then reboot the ATV by plugging it back in). See if that works.


Apple products can sometimes be very slow to HDMI handshake, so if you don't get video right away let it sit for a bit. If after 10, 15, 20 seconds the video finally syncs, you know it is just slow handshaking.


Personally, I could never get consistent HDMI handshaking with my old ATV and a couple of Denon AVR's, so I just used component + optical from the ATV to the AVR. Not like you lose any quality, since ATV maxes out at 720p video and standard Dolby Digital audio.


----------



## mzinz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19402747
> 
> 
> First, make sure that the basics are down (e.g. go to the INPUT ASSIGN screen and make sure the HDMI input you are using is actually assigned to the correct input name). Try to give everything a power cycle (e.g. turn off the AVR and TV, unplug the ATV, turn the AVR and display back on and then reboot the ATV by plugging it back in). See if that works.
> 
> 
> Apple products can sometimes be very slow to HDMI handshake, so if you don't get video right away let it sit for a bit. If after 10, 15, 20 seconds the video finally syncs, you know it is just slow handshaking.
> 
> 
> Personally, I could never get consistent HDMI handshaking with my old ATV and a couple of Denon AVR's, so I just used component + optical from the ATV to the AVR. Not like you lose any quality, since ATV maxes out at 720p video and standard Dolby Digital audio.



The DVD source is currently defaulted, so HDMI input 1 is assigned. I have it plugged into that input. I have waited several minutes but saw nothing. I will try a reboot, though. I would definitely use component if I could - that's how his old one was set up.


Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mzinz* /forum/post/19403076
> 
> 
> The DVD source is currently defaulted, so HDMI input 1 is assigned. I have it plugged into that input. I have waited several minutes but saw nothing. I will try a reboot, though. I would definitely use component if I could - that's how his old one was set up.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something obvious.



Hi mzinz, try resetting the ATV by holding down "menu" and "up (+)" buttons for about 6 seconds or "menu" and down (-) buttons for about 6 seconds.


----------



## cybrsage

OK, more information for those who are interested in my troubleshooting:


For all tests I used a VCR. I figured if I used the lowest resolution possible I would be able to test all inputs and outputs. I used the three standard VCR composite inputs. To ensure everything other than the 3808 worked, I hooked the VCR directly to the TV and got audio and video.


- The only way to get sound out to the speakers is if I input it via the Phono connection. All other connections did not send sound to the speakers even when the volume was turned to -6...which would be insanely loud.

- HDMI out: No audio or video

- Component out: No audio or video

- Svideo out: No video

- Composite out: Audio out to TV worked, video is where it gets odd

-- Composite Monitor out: No video

-- Composite VCR out: Video worked

-- Composite DVR out: Video worked



So...any ideas from you all? It appears the output module is bad, if there is such a thing. The VCR and DVR outputs are simply passthroughs and get no processing, etc., so that is probably why they still work.


As a note, I did both a microprocessor reset and a firmware update reset (the up and down buttons) prior to the testing, so everything is at factory default. Also, I still have the SPLD firmware update failure when doing a firmware update.


Thanks for any input from you guys. And again, if anyone actually has access to the repair manuals for this thing, PM me.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19403604
> 
> 
> As a note, I did both a microprocessor reset and *a firmware update reset (the up and down buttons)* prior to the testing, so everything is at factory default.



Just to clarify, there is no "firmware update reset" rather this is the "network reset" also known as a "deep reset" which resets the network as well as the audio and video settings (which are reset doing the microprocessor reset listed in the owner's manual).


----------



## mzinz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19403103
> 
> 
> Hi mzinz, try resetting the ATV by holding down "menu" and "up (+)" buttons for about 6 seconds or "menu" and down (-) buttons for about 6 seconds.



I tested the AppleTV on another TV and it worked fine. Does that mean this test would not help?


And is that key sequence for the old Apple TV, or the new? Or Both?


----------



## cbolton

Hello, I have had a Denon 3808 for quite a while and I recently received an update from Cox on the new SW for the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box. When I first setup the 3808 I got used to the "searching for signals" when changing inputs - I thought it was a little slow now with the new SW update from Cox - I change the channel and I can hear the audio but the video takes several seconds to appear. Is there something I can do to fix this issue?


----------



## batpig

setting the cable box to a fixed resolution output (e.g. 1080i for all channels) will usually clear up delays when changing channels... typically the problem is the HDMI re-sync after a resolution change (e.g. switching from a 720p channel to a 1080i channel).


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19404304
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, there is no "firmware update reset" rather this is the "network reset" also known as a "deep reset" which resets the network as well as the audio and video settings (which are reset doing the microprocessor reset listed in the owner's manual).



Thanks. I called it that because it is the only way to stop the Denon from trying to get the update over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## cybrsage

I now have my Denon ripped apart and have a service manual in hand. Of course, I ripped it apart before obtaining the service manual...which has a handy dandy self diagnostic display. Oh well.


I can use the troubleshooting guide in the manual and see if I can find what board they are calling the "Main Board". None of them are actually labeled that. There is one labeled "Main CPU Board" 1U-3804-2. Could that be it? Hmmm.....


----------



## jdsmoothie

Is this service manual in digital form you can share, or perhaps share the website you obtained it from?


----------



## cybrsage

Whoever was looking for the Audyssey Microphone, you can buy a replacement one here...for $60.

http://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?CF...tion=list_part 


They are an authorized parts dealer for Denon.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19433283
> 
> 
> Is this service manual in digital form you can share, or perhaps share the website you obtained it from?



Here you go, I put it on my skydrive:

http://cid-379d82875a05ca56.office.l...ce^_Manual.pdf


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19437886
> 
> 
> Here you go, I put it on my skydrive:
> 
> http://cid-379d82875a05ca56.office.l...ce^_Manual.pdf



You rock. Thanks for hosting this!


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/19442722
> 
> 
> You rock. Thanks for hosting this!



I think I got it from a web site run by someone here at AVSforum...though I cannot remember. Anyway, hope it helps someone! My electronics knowledge is VERY low...so much of it is too deep for me.


But if anyone knows a good source to purchase the boards from this receiver, post it please. If they are not too costly, I may try a replacement style repair process.


----------



## thebesthereis

Please forgive me for my laziness - I'm not sure if this question was asked before but does anyone know if Batpigs' remote control codes work with *ANY/ALL* Logitech remotes? I'm about to pull the trigger on a Logitech Harmony 1100 and would like any and all input on how easy it would be to transfer (if at all possible) his Logitech codes to this particular remote. Thanks in advance.


Any and all help is appreciated.


Sofa King


----------



## SushiBill

I really want to bash this freakin' receiver with a bat! Great sound! Terrible network and programming.


Ok, I;m done venting. Here's the problem....


I haven't been connected to my home network in a while. Last year, my software corrupted to where Net/USB did not work at all. I was without the 3808 for 3 months while Denon fixed the problem.


So, today, I plug into the network and there's a firmware update. I did the update and decided to do a Audyssey calibration. The firmware update went fine so I did the Aud Speaker Cal, which also when fine.


Funny thing....Now there are no controls to turn on and off Aud EQ and Vol control.


Yes, I have the feature pack upgrade and the 3808 is showing it's there. All of the speaker cal is saved.


Can anyone offer help with where I might turn Audyssey EQ on/off, etc.... I thought it was in audio parameters...where night mode and stuff is. There's nothing there any longer that pertains to Audyssey.


Also, does anyone have a link to the owner's manual and feature pack addendum outside of Denon USA? They aren't there any longer.


Thanks!


----------



## cybrsage

Go in and make sure Audyssey is actually turned on. I know you would expect it to be turned on when you finish the calibration - but one time I had the exact same issue and I found that Audyssey was actually not being used.


Yeah...dumb...but check anyway. Could be an easy fix.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19451283
> 
> 
> Go in and make sure Audyssey is actually turned on. I know you would expect it to be turned on when you finish the calibration - but one time I had the exact same issue and I found that Audyssey was actually not being used.
> 
> 
> Yeah...dumb...but check anyway. Could be an easy fix.



I really dont have a clue as to how to turn on Audyssey. I know its features are off until you calibrate but they are still there. Mine aren't even there in the parameters area.


If I go into Parameters > Audio...there's no Audyessy features to turn on or off. No more Room Eq either.


If I go into Auto Setup>Parameters the Audyssey info is there in the EQ check.


What am I missing? No where is there a way I can see to turn on Audyssey.


----------



## batpig

did you try "restoring" the Audyssey parameters? (in the "parameter check" part of Auto Setup). this will reset the receiver back to the Audyssey settings from the last calibration.


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19451814
> 
> 
> did you try "restoring" the Audyssey parameters? (in the "parameter check" part of Auto Setup). this will reset the receiver back to the Audyssey settings from the last calibration.



Tried that and nothing. I just did a hard reset and that restored Room EQ.

Isn't this where the audyssey settings should be after the calibration?


----------



## cybrsage

More troubleshooting:


I reassembled everything...really not so bad once you have taken it apart once. After doing so, I ran through the firmware and found this:


GUI FPGA Config: 00000000

GUI PRG: Instead of numberes there are strange symbols

GUI Dat: Instead of numberes there are strange symbols

DGTL PLD: 00.00



Anyone have any ideas?



Also, I have a 720p 60hz HDMI HDCP monitor I connected the AVR to and received "Cannot Display" on the monitor. When I unplugged the HDMI, it showed "No Signal"...


----------



## jdsmoothie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cybrsage* 
Here you go, I put it on my skydrive:
Thanks!


Quote:

Originally Posted by *cybrsage* 
But if anyone knows a good source to purchase the boards from this receiver, post it please. If they are not too costly, I may try a replacement style repair process.
Have you tried the Denon authorized parts suppliers ?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19455533
> 
> 
> Have you tried the Denon authorized parts suppliers ?



Yes, they only sell bits and pieces...and none of them sell that one board.


Sigh...I figured it was a longshot anyway.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Really? I know they sell the NIC boards that the 3310,4310, and 4810 owners are buying to resolve their network issues.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19455816
> 
> 
> Yes, they only sell bits and pieces...and none of them sell that one board.
> 
> 
> Sigh...I figured it was a longshot anyway.



Not sure what board you need, but back when I had a problem with a lifted foil on my HDMI out connector I found a number (perhaps 3 or 4) of parts houses that sold the HDMI/Networking board. I finally found a repair facility that got Denon to honor the warranty so didn't need to buy one. However there did seem to be a market in boards for the 3808, so I'd keep ttrying for a bit before I gave up. Good luck.


----------



## cybrsage

Thanks. I am going to shift my Inet seach to a telephone search. Should get better results that way.


----------



## cdnbum88

Along with my Denon 3808ci and Denon 3800BDCI that I will be selling (anyone you know - send them my way ).

Looking to upgrade my old Panny 1080i unit and get a new Samsung pn63c7000 or the 8000 and then get the Oppo 93.


Looking to get new 1.4 cables. I will only need one 1.4 to my TV correct? My existing 1.3 for audio is fine correct? Since I am not planning on upgrading my AVR.


Silly question on adapters, 90 degree on for the TV if I need one, but I assume they don't make a 1.4 version vs. 1.3 version? Any issue on a 1.4 cable if the adapter is not labelled as 1.4?


Thoughts?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Your HDMI 1.3 cables will work for 3D video just as well. You don't need to specifically go out and get HDMI 1.4 cables. Mfr's have been warned to discontinue using the HDMI 1.3 or HDMI 1.4 label as it is misleading to consumers.


----------



## joe bloe

i was just noodling around in the menu of my 3808ci and discovered a firmware upgrade was available, (i guess i missed the last one) - i think i found it's description on the firmware wiki page - i pressed the button for the 29 minute upgrade and all went well - forgot how to check current firmware settings etc. -

looking for info now that can no longer be found for this 3 year old reciever - the denon website no longer supports the upgrade instructions etc. for this reciever, which was the cutting edge model 3 years ago - anything one owns now in the world of av electronics is either the 'latest thing' or 'obsolete'.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joe bloe* /forum/post/19497426
> 
> 
> i was just noodling around in the menu of my 3808ci and discovered a firmware upgrade was available, (i guess i missed the last one) - i think i found it's description on the firmware wiki page - i pressed the button for the 29 minute upgrade and all went well - forgot how to check current firmware settings etc. -
> 
> looking for info now that can no longer be found for this 3 year old reciever - the denon website no longer supports the upgrade instructions etc. for this reciever, which was the cutting edge model 3 years ago - anything one owns now in the world of av electronics is either the 'latest thing' or 'obsolete'.



You can get all the firmware info on CaptAVS's firmware tracking page:
http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...ware+Reporting 


The upgrade stuff is still there just harder to find (I freaked out too when I couldn't find it myself after they revamped their pages because I haven't gotten it yet; then I found it):
http://shop.denon.com/Feature-Package-Update-W3C18.aspx


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"denon website no longer supports"


True and sad at the same time.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Denon is supposed to be updating the Product Updates and Upgrades section of their new website by January. Ideally it will include all products still receiving updates to include the 3808.


----------



## mrcarnut

Does anyone have a link to the feature pack addendum outside of Denon USA? Not the link for the upgrade but the addedum that explains how to set up and use the feature pack. It isn't on their site that I can find. Thanks.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/19509283
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the feature pack addendum outside of Denon USA? Not the link for the upgrade but the addedum that explains how to set up and use the feature pack. It isn't on their site that I can find. Thanks.



Send me a PM with your real email address and I'll send you a copy. It's to big to attach to a forum message.


----------



## captavs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nlsteele* 
You can get all the firmware info on CaptAVS's firmware tracking page:
http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...ware+Reporting 


The upgrade stuff is still there just harder to find (I freaked out too when I couldn't find it myself after they revamped their pages because I haven't gotten it yet; then I found it):
http://shop.denon.com/Feature-Package-Update-W3C18.aspx
Yes Denon apparently moved a bunch of documents on their website. I will update the firmware tracking website when I get a chance. In the mean time the documents are still available on Denon's web site by going to this link: http://usa.denon.com/US/Downloads/Pa...ionManual.aspx and doing a 'search by text' and typing in 3808.


----------



## captavs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* 
Is this service manual in digital form you can share, or perhaps share the website you obtained it from?
I put the 3808/4308 service manual documents up on the firmware tracking site months ago: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...ervice+Manuals 


The downloads are hosted on my free filefactory account.


----------



## builtinbc

JayMan007 - I have the AVR-3808CI and installed DenONOFF on my iPhone, but Favorites does not work, nor is there any way to tune Net Radio, FM or AM stations with it on the 3808 so far as I can see. Apparently it is not a fully supported model. I have written the developers to see if they will tweak it accordingly for the 3808CI (they'd be foolish not to, as stats on their competitor DeRemote's web site shows that almost 25% of DeRemotes users have 3808s).


Consequently, I've been using DeRemote, which does support these features. Unfortunately, especially since upgrading to iPhone OS 4.1, DeRemote's connectivity to my receiver is flaky, possibly because there are a lot of wireless networks in my vicinity and the Airport Expresses may have brief dropouts as they change channels. (Intolerance of this is not universal as DenONOFF and Denon's own web browser interface usually connect). DeRemote's developer seems very responsive, and is promising to add a feature to correct this in the near future.


----------



## kechulater

The last few days I have not been able to access the internet radio. It says Network Problem. Anybody else seeing this?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kechulater* /forum/post/19548527
> 
> 
> The last few days I have not been able to access the internet radio. It says Network Problem. Anybody else seeing this?



No.


My first suggestion would be to check your network setup. As long as my setup has been ok, internet radio hs been fine.


----------



## cdnbum88

Posted this in PN8000 thread as well. Maybe better served here.


I am planning on getting the PN63C8000 and I have a Denon 3808 and just received my Oppo 93. Question on the HDMI hookup.


Watching TV I will have my Uverse hdmi to my AVR. I will have the video on my Oppo BD hdmi go directly to the TV and the audio hdmi to my AVR.


Will I need to run hdmi from my TV back to my AVR for watching TV? for watching BD?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19565850
> 
> 
> Posted this in PN8000 thread as well. Maybe better served here.
> 
> 
> I am planning on getting the PN63C8000 and I have a Denon 3808 and just received my Oppo 93. Question on the HDMI hookup.
> 
> 
> Watching TV I will have my Uverse hdmi to my AVR. I will have the video on my Oppo BD hdmi go directly to the TV and the audio hdmi to my AVR.
> 
> 
> Will I need to run hdmi from my TV back to my AVR for watching TV? for watching BD?




Why wouldn't you just run everything through the AVR? You don't lose anything by doing that.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/19566169
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you just run everything through the AVR? You don't lose anything by doing that.



When I want to watch a 3D movie or TV I would think I need something back via the AVR. I am thinking the Oppo would have a better processer anyway for video. If I go BD to AVR the 3808 wont process the 3D content correct?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19565850
> 
> 
> Posted this in PN8000 thread as well. Maybe better served here.
> 
> 
> I am planning on getting the PN63C8000 and I have a Denon 3808 and just received my Oppo 93. Question on the HDMI hookup.
> 
> 
> Watching TV I will have my Uverse hdmi to my AVR. I will have the video on my Oppo BD hdmi go directly to the TV and the audio hdmi to my AVR.
> 
> 
> Will I need to run hdmi from my TV back to my AVR for watching TV? for watching BD?



Hi cdnbum88, yes you would need to connect a HDMI cable from AVR to TV.


Uverse --> HDMI --> AVR --> TV

Oppo BD --> HDMI --> TV

Oppo BD --> HDMI --> AVR (for HD audio)


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19565850
> 
> 
> I am planning on getting the PN63C8000 and I have a Denon 3808 and just received my Oppo 93. Question on the HDMI hookup.
> 
> 
> Watching TV I will have my Uverse hdmi to my AVR. I will have the video on my Oppo BD hdmi go directly to the TV and the audio hdmi to my AVR.
> 
> 
> Will I need to run hdmi from my TV back to my AVR for watching TV? for watching BD?



Although the Sammy will have the ARC feature, the 3808 does not so if you want to run audio back from the TV you'll need to connect an optical cable.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19566183
> 
> 
> When I want to watch a 3D movie or TV I would think I need something back via the AVR. I am thinking the Oppo would have a better processer anyway for video. If I go BD to AVR the 3808 wont process the 3D content correct?



Correct on both counts .. the Oppo has the better video chip and the 3808 won't process the 3D video.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19567184
> 
> 
> Although the Sammy will have the ARC feature, the 3808 does not so if you want to run audio back from the TV you'll need to connect an optical cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct on both counts .. the Oppo has the better video chip and the 3808 won't process the 3D video.



So with optical cable I will be able to have 5.1 via the avr for those stations that broadcast at that output?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

kec....


"It says Network Problem. Anybody else seeing this?"


Usually means you need to turn off the 3808 with the small power button, a full off not standby, and back on. It will renogotiate the network connection, dns server address, etc.


This is one of the things Denon has left unfixed by the way. The renegotiate the network settings when there has been some kind of error does not work well.


----------



## aforkosh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19570761
> 
> 
> So with optical cable I will be able to have 5.1 via the avr for those stations that broadcast at that output?



While it appears that ARC will pass the full digitial audio back to a compatible HDMI port on a receiver that has a suitable port (the 3808 does not), a digital optical cable does not have the capability of handling the various lossless codecs, such as Dolby True HD or DTS-HD MA. At most, you'll get Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS.


Note that most older TV sets perform even worse with their optical output. They would send Dolby Digital 5.1 (never DTS) generated only from their internal tuner; any sound from HDMI inputs would be sent in stereo only.


Thus, for your setup, I would recommend sending input from all HDMI components first through the 3808 and allow the picture to flow over the HDMI Monitor port to the HDTV (assuming non-3D, of course). If you trust the TV to send Dolby Digital output on its Digital Optical output, then it would be safe to connect your DVR or cable box via HDMI to the TV and then have sound transmitted over the TV-->3808 Digital Optical cable. With an ARC capable receiver (such as a Denon 3311 or 4311), it may be safe to connect the HDMI component to the TV and have the sound travel over an HDMI cable connected to the ARC ports.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19570761
> 
> 
> So with optical cable I will be able to have 5.1 via the avr for those stations that broadcast at that output?



Correct, the optical will pass the DD 5.1 from the HD channels. Although if you'll be getting 3D from your Uverse box too, then you may want to connect the HDMI from the Uverse directly to the TV with an optical cable from the Uverse to the 3808. This way you won't have to worry about connecting an optical from the TV back to the 3808.


----------



## cdnbum88

Who has this unit and now has the new Oppo 93? I was curious how you have your setup with your AVR and your other components and TV?


----------



## kechulater

jsmiddleton4, I turned the DHCP to off then turned it back on and and the network radio is working like a champ again. Thanks!


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19573324
> 
> 
> Correct, the optical will pass the DD 5.1 from the HD channels. Although if you'll be getting 3D from your Uverse box too, then you may want to connect the HDMI from the Uverse directly to the TV with an optical cable from the Uverse to the 3808. This way you won't have to worry about connecting an optical from the TV back to the 3808.



Ya I have no initial intentions to have 3D from my Uverse. So I think this should be good. Got the Oppo this week. Now just need to get the TV


----------



## serenity737

I have the Denon 3808CI and received my pre-release Oppo 93 this past week. Since I don't have 3D I connect the 93 to the Denon with HDMI 1 which utilizes the Marvell chip. Works great - no handshake issues so far.


Best,


Mike


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"working like a champ again."


Cool. Anything that causes the Denon to renegotiate the ip information, dns, etc., works.


Of course I'd rather see Denon fix the issues with the network stuff like the renegotiate issue but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## niesman

Has anyone actually tried to pass 3D material through the 3808 (All internal video processing off)?


----------



## Sunke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niesman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone actually tried to pass 3D material through the 3808 (All internal video processing off)?



If so please let me know how - tried with PS3 and Hdmi1 - nogo on 3D contest...


----------



## computergeek13

connecting xbox headphones to AVR?

I just bought these:


turtle beach x41 headphones


so i can play my xbox at night without waking anyone. My question is:

I have HDMI from xbox to AVR. And the headphones require an optical toslink connection.


I cant make this at the xbox - bc im not using that connector - im using hdmi for audio/video.


Can i connect these headphones to the AVR? anyone any idea how to do this? im confused. Cant get them to work.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *computergeek13* /forum/post/19598886
> 
> 
> connecting xbox headphones to AVR?
> 
> I just bought these:
> 
> 
> turtle beach x41 headphones
> 
> 
> so i can play my xbox at night without waking anyone. My question is:
> 
> I have HDMI from xbox to AVR. And the headphones require an optical toslink connection.
> 
> 
> I cant make this at the xbox - bc im not using that connector - im using hdmi for audio/video.
> 
> 
> Can i connect these headphones to the AVR? anyone any idea how to do this? im confused. Cant get them to work.



Hi computergeek13, this avr is not going to pass audio from HDMI input to Optical output.


Get an Xbox 360 A/V dongle and connect an optical from it to X41 receiver.


----------



## computergeek13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19598919
> 
> 
> Hi computergeek13, this avr is not going to pass audio from HDMI input to Optical output.
> 
> 
> Get an (URL NOT ALLOWED) and connect an optical from it to X41 receiver.



dang! can you recommend a headset I could buy that i could connect to the Receiver so i can use it for the xbox and for listening to videos at night?


Also: if i get that dongle - do i have to remove the HDMI connection then? or where does that connect to? what ports on theateR?


----------



## Vortec4800




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19598779
> 
> 
> The 3808 will not pass 3D video being HDMI 1.3, however, you might want to try an HDMI 1.4 splitter and run the PS3 HDMI to the splitter with one cable going to the 3D TV and the other going to the 3808 for the HD audio.



Has anybody actually tried this? I want to play GT5 on my PS3 in 3D but still have my AVR for 7.1 audio from the game. A splitter seems like the only way, but I've heard of handshaking issues, and the splitter not showing the correct capabilities to the source (3D, 7.1, etc).


Any chance of a firmware update that would support 3D passthrough on the 3808? I've heard 1.3 can do 3D but only in 1080i - which I would be totally okay with.


----------



## jdsmoothie

 This guy ordered one to use with his PS3 ... still waiting on report back from him. Zero chance of firmware upgrade for the 3808. The only HDMI 1.3 AVR that "might" get an upgrade is the 5308.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *computergeek13* /forum/post/19599267
> 
> 
> dang! can you recommend a headset I could buy that i could connect to the Receiver so i can use it for the xbox and for listening to videos at night?



No but there are work around options like getting a manual optical switch or a HDMI switch with optical out.



> Quote:
> Also: if i get that dongle - do i have to remove the HDMI connection then? or where does that connect to? what ports on theateR?



Is this a new 360s (Slim)?


No, HDMI and A/V dongle optical out can be use together as Xbox 360 doesn't have an audio output option menu. The A/V port should be just above the the HDMI port. There may be a problem where it won't allow both connected at the same time because of the oversize A/V dongle housing (lookup YouTube to remove dongle cover).


Not sure about your last question "what ports on theateR?".


----------



## computergeek13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19600143
> 
> 
> No but there are work around options like getting a manual optical switch or a HDMI switch with optical out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a new 360s (Slim)?
> 
> 
> No, HDMI and A/V dongle optical out can be use together as Xbox 360 doesn't have an audio output option menu. The A/V port should be just above the the HDMI port. There may be a problem where it won't allow both connected at the same time because of the oversize A/V dongle housing (lookup YouTube to remove dongle cover).
> 
> 
> Not sure about your last question "what ports on theateR?".



ok so if i want to use the "dongle" i have to unplug the HDMI? and sacrifice video quality? How does the dongle output video? I dont have the slim, i have an older grey xbox - but the dongle looks like it has OPTICAL, red and white RCA jacks? sorry for all the stupid questions but i cant find the answers anywhere.


I have wanted a headphone set i could use to watch movies late - and also to play games that had the voice chat - so i was hoping this would work. But I suppose if the denon 3808 cannot ouput digital audio?


I dont know - im very confused.


Is there a switch? i could plug a headphone set into - that would both allow me to use the headphones at night - and AVR Receiver speakers during day?


thank you for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *computergeek13* /forum/post/19600478
> 
> *ok so if i want to use the "dongle" i have to unplug the HDMI? and sacrifice video quality? How does the dongle output video?* I dont have the slim, i have an older grey xbox - but the dongle looks like it has OPTICAL, red and white RCA jacks? sorry for all the stupid questions but i cant find the answers anywhere.
> 
> 
> I dont know - im very confused.
> 
> 
> thank you for your help. I really appreciate it.



Let me try this again, no you do not unplug the HDMI cable. You use both the HDMI (for video and audio to the receiver) and the dongle (for audio to TB X41). The dongle (being oversize) may not allow enough room to connect the HDMI cable to use together with the dongle. So to make this work, you will have to remove the dongle housing cover. Then this will allow enough room to connect the HDMI cable and dongle cable at the same time.


Ok, here is a video clip might help







. Sorry, did a quick YouTube and came up Danish







.


----------



## Vortec4800




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19599350
> 
> This guy ordered one to use with his PS3 ... still waiting on report back from him. Zero chance of firmware upgrade for the 3808. The only HDMI 1.3 AVR that "might" get an upgrade is the 5308.



Looked at that thread and bought the Rocketfish splitter from Best Buy. Works like a champ, was playing GT5 in 3D all night. Awesome!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *computergeek13* /forum/post/19600478
> 
> 
> Is there a switch? i could plug a headphone set into - that would both allow me to use the headphones at night - and AVR Receiver speakers during day?



A manual optical switch , connect your source (xbox 360, cable box) with optical cables to switch and then from switch to X41 receiver.


Or a HDMI switch with optical out , connect source (xbox 360, cable box) to HDMI switch via HDMI, then one HDMI cable out of switch to receiver via HDMI and one optical cable out of switch to X41 receiver.


----------



## computergeek13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19600641
> 
> 
> Let me try this again, no you do not unplug the HDMI cable. You use both the HDMI (for video and audio to the receiver) and the dongle (for audio to TB X41). The dongle (being oversize) may not allow enough room to connect the HDMI cable to use together with the dongle. So to make this work, you will have to remove the dongle housing cover. Then this will allow enough room to connect the HDMI cable and dongle cable at the same time.
> 
> 
> Ok, here is a video clip might help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sorry, did a quick YouTube and came up Danish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



ah that makes MUCH more sense.! a million thanks!


now I need to learn to check youtube for tech help!


Now completely unrelated: is there a wireless headphone i could connect to the receiver for listening to TV at night? or a way to rig this to the AVR? i heard you mention a switch? any ideas>?


----------



## cdnbum88

Quote:

Originally Posted by *serenity737* 
I have the Denon 3808CI and received my pre-release Oppo 93 this past week. Since I don't have 3D I connect the 93 to the Denon with HDMI 1 which utilizes the Marvell chip. Works great - no handshake issues so far.


Best,


Mike
I was watching a SD DVD the other night and it cut out and came back with the new 93. Did with my 3800 as well. So not sure what causes it to loose connections. Does not happen a lot but enough to be annoying.


----------



## serenity737

They are still working out firmware issues - HDMI handshake issues. I haven't run into any so far - plenty of other folks have. Do report your experience to Oppo support so they can take this into account as the modify firmware for the 93.


Mike


----------



## computergeek13

does anyone know of, or can you recommend a thread that contains wireless headphones for the 3808? I would like to use it for voice gaming, and watching movies that connects to the output of the AVR. thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Sennheiser offers a nice range of wireless headphones depending on your budget. Several of their older models (including the RS-140's which I use) have been on clearance lately at various sites. The RS-140 base connects to the VCR Out jacks on the AVR and the sources are connected with either analog or optical (PCM 2.0). The audio is very crisp and clear and surround like. These headphones work great not only at night but when other conversations are going on in the room or when you need to focus on the audio in a game without distraction. I can walk to other rooms with only intermittent disconnects.


----------



## Cobra5wood

Can the firmware be updated for the 3808ci using the ASD-51W as the wifi portal?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/19614000
> 
> 
> Can the firmware be updated for the 3808ci using the ASD-51W as the wifi portal?



Don't have one, but looking at the manual for it, I doubt it. The firmware update on the 3808 needs an IP connection using the ethernet port on the 3808. Given that the dock does not connect to the 3808 with ethernet I don't see how it could act as an access point for it.


The only way it could conceivably work is if the dock would allow you to use both the wired (to the 3808) and the wireless interfaces simultaneously AND act as either a hub or switch. Conceivably possible, but I'd be surprised if it actually worked.



Rechecked the manual and it states that you CANNOT use both the wired and wi-fi connections at the same time, so I'd have to say no, it won't work.


----------



## Beacheshome

Thanks fir the posts guys. I was going crazy trying to figure out my connectivity issue. I read this thread and realized that my network cable was plugged into the Denon Connect input instead of Ethernet. Duh!


----------



## kevinnho

I just purchased a used 3808ci few days ago for HDMI purpose. I hooked my computer up via HDMI, and it looks great. With audio, it's an onboard audio with 1 output from computer, and I have a cord that split into white/red and it goes behind the receiver. FOr some reason, I'm only getting the left channels only from Left Front, Left Side, and Left Rear. Am I doing something wrong or is the audio card needs to be replaced?


----------



## batpig

sounds like the mini jack isn't securely plugged into the computer. wiggle the cable around and make sure it's securely inserted.


----------



## kevinnho

batpig- I tried unplugging it and plugged back it. I didn't wiggle it, I cantry later tonight. There isn't any other setting in Denon that I can adjust for this?


----------



## batpig

it has absolutely nothing to do with any settings in the receiver -- the problem is that you are only getting one half of the stereo signal! Perhaps the cable is defective?


----------



## jdsmoothie

kevinnho -


Whenever purchasing a used or open box AVR, your best bet is to reset the microprocessor first to ensure all settings are restored to their factory defaults.


----------



## kevinnho

can you give provide me a link or show me a quick way on how to reset 3808ci?

batpig- i'll check the cable tonight, or will buy another cable on the way home.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Owner's manual - p. 58


Power off AVR, then hold the and buttons on the front panel while powering the AVR back on. Hold for 3-4 seconds before releasing.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/19652502
> 
> 
> I just purchased a used 3808ci few days ago for HDMI purpose. I hooked my computer up via HDMI, and it looks great. With audio, it's an onboard audio with 1 output from computer, and I have a cord that split into white/red and it goes behind the receiver. FOr some reason, I'm only getting the left channels only from Left Front, Left Side, and Left Rear. Am I doing something wrong or is the audio card needs to be replaced?




You can also try swapping the L/R cable to see if the problem follows or not. At least it'll help you narrow it down a bit more.


----------



## kevinnho

So I got new cable from radioshack and replaced my old one. Last night, all speakers work, but sound coming out from speakers isn't clear and when it is turned up- it sounds like speakers are bad.


I'm running a 6months old definitive bp7002. When switch source to PS3 and tried both Madden and movies- they were great and sounded clear.


What could be wrong again here with my PC hookup? Is the cable defective?


----------



## kevinnho

I purchased a Monster Power Center last night as well, and routed all my power from PC to PS3, and plugged that into the Monster Power Center.


----------



## batpig

it could very well be a bad cable, or a bad mini-jack output on the sound card. The fact that it's ONLY happening with that source is telling.


do you have another device (like an iPod or MP3 player or cell phone) with mini-jack output that you could test? You now have two different cables to test -- if audio sounds fine from another device using those cables, then you have ruled out the cables as defective and it's gotta be the computer.


also, just to be sure, you have tried other analog audio inputs on the receiver right?


----------



## kevinnho

I'm going to try plugging my laptop (audio only) or my iphone to test as well tonight. I'm going to try other analog outputs as well. It was so late last night, that I didn't have time to play around. Sometimes, just a small issue can take so much time.


Batpig- I read your site, and followed your inputs on settings on Denon between crossover, room-size. What I did was set all my Definitives to small, and all of them at 80hz for crossover. I couldn't find information on subwoofer. I have Mark & Kriesel subwoofer, what should I set the crossover on that to?


----------



## batpig

read this: http://ask.audyssey.com/entries/7617...tup-and-multeq 


any M&K sub should have a crossover BYPASS switch, which is what you should use.


----------



## kevinnho

It has the "Bypass" switch and "Phase +/-" switch. I'm assuming, turn the bypass on and control the crossover in the 3808ci?


----------



## kevinnho

Here's a picture that I got on google. I read the link that you sent to me. In this case, I do have LFE Input? So when I go home, set bass level at midpoint, and crossover to the highest, and control everything from 3808ci? Should I use the "bypass" switch as well?


----------



## batpig

use the LEFT/MONO input and, yes, bypass the crossover as instructed in the link.


the 1/2-way recommendation for volume is a rule-of-thumb starting point. You may need to tweak it a bit from there (generally downward). That's a beefy sub so you might find that 1/3-volume might be the sweet spot... the goal is to not end up with a "maxed out" trim setting of +/-12dB.


----------



## kevinnho

I read somewhere on here if I use both Right/Left Mono input, it will increase slightly by 2-3db?

I still have to play around with receiver and subwoofer. Many times, when I watched movies on the old 3805 (non blu-ray), it sounded great with bass that was more than enough. With musics, sometimes I get the bass and sometimes I don't. It's hit and miss. Prior to reading the information from your site and learning about crossover, it was set incorrectly before. I think it has a lot to do with my settings/crossover/speaker size setting in the receiver.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I read somewhere on here if I use both Right/Left Mono input, it will increase slightly by 2-3db?



correct, but the only difference will be that the receiver will just set the volume 2-3dB lower to compensate.



> Quote:
> With musics, sometimes I get the bass and sometimes I don't. It's hit and miss. Prior to reading the information from your site and learning about crossover, it was set incorrectly before. I think it has a lot to do with my settings/crossover/speaker size setting in the receiver.



almost certainly it was because your speakers were either set to "large" or the crossover was very low (e.g. 40Hz) so no bass was getting redirected to the subwoofer with 2-ch music.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sunke* /forum/post/19598746
> 
> 
> If so please let me know how - tried with PS3 and Hdmi1 - nogo on 3D contest...



What's weird is that when I connect my (fat) PS3 to the 3808, which is then connected to my Samsung PN58C8000--the PS3 can somehow detect that I'm running a 3D display because in the PS3 Display Settings I am given an option to set the screen size for 3D; however, when I attempt to play a 3D Blu-ray movie it somehow locks up my PS3 (I'm guessing some kind of HDMI handshake issue between the PS3 and the 3808), thus requiring me to power-cycle the PS3 via the power switch on the back. I'm pretty sure it's not the disc because when I connect the PS3 directly to my display the movie plays fine.


----------



## kevinnho

Actually it was set to large before, I don't recall the crossover at the time. Now everything is small and crossover is at 80hz. In the 3808ci, is there an option to set subwoofer crossover when my subwoofer is in "bypass" mode? If that's possible, crossover should be 120hz right?


----------



## batpig

there is no "subwoofer crossover", the bass management is controlled by the crossover freq on the speakers. The 80Hz you set for the speakers IS the crossover. The point is you BYPASS the built-in filter on the subwoofer because the receiver is controlling the bass management.


note that you can also set up independent bass management for 2-ch music (in the 2CH DIRECT/STEREO menu) that is distinct from that of the multichannel modes.



> Quote:
> Actually it was set to large before



exactly my point -- that's why you weren't hearing bass with music.


----------



## kevinnho

I thought somewhere in the settings yesterday, I saw and set subwoofer to 120hz? Right now speakers are small and 80hz.

Once I bypass my subwoofer, just ignore that low pass filter knob then and let speakers 80hz do its job and send everything below 80hz to subwoofer?


----------



## Badas

Just curious Batpig. Are you using a AVR3808 or have been bitten by the upgrade bug?


Ta


Dono


----------



## jakewash




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/19659819
> 
> 
> I thought somewhere in the settings yesterday, I saw and set subwoofer to 120hz? Right now speakers are small and 80hz.
> 
> Once I bypass my subwoofer, just ignore that low pass filter knob then and let speakers 80hz do its job and send everything below 80hz to subwoofer?



Pretty much, that 120hz is specifically for the LFE channel. Your sub will follow the small speaker setting and the 80hz crossover.


----------



## kevinnho

For all the experts out there- When I ran Audyssey setup. The crossovers for fronts and surrounds are different #'s. I read batpig and few other pages, where crossovers should be set at 80hz. For audyssey, I should never go lower than the indicated number, should always be higher.


I remember the auto setup got crossover lower than 80hz for front, which i increased to 80hz. For rears and surrounds, should I leave where auto setup have it at? or make it at 80hz as well


----------



## jdsmoothie

When set above 80hz, leave them where AUTO SETUP sets them. You can "raise" a crossover, but you don't want to "lower" one. Unless you're using identical speakers, the crossovers will generally be higher for the surround speakers as they cannot handle the lower bass frequencies as readily as the larger woofers in the front mains.


----------



## kevinnho

jdsmoothie- you mean "when set below 80hz"? So the fronts are at 80hz (had to raise the crossover), leave the rears and surrounds where auto setup has it at?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> jdsmoothie- you mean "when set below 80hz"? So the fronts are at 80hz (had to raise the crossover), leave the rears and surrounds where auto setup has it at?



Please re read the audyssey section of my faq - there is a whole section on crossovers.


80 is not the "correct" setting.... more like a rule of thumb minimum


----------



## jdsmoothie

I meant what I said ... if the 3808 sets the crossovers above 80hz (most often for the side/rear surround speakers) after running AUTO SETUP, then leave them at that setting, do not lower them to 80hz.


----------



## kevinnho

I'd appreciate jdsmoothie, batpig, and others that have been very helpful so far. thank you.


----------



## kevinnho

Alright, I ran auto setup audyssey again. Hare are the crossovers. Front 40hz, Center 40hz, Surround 60hz, and Surround Back 100hz.


Therefore based on batpig webpage, adjust front and center to 80hz? and leave surround at 60hz and surround back at 100hz?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Go ahead and raise the center crossover to 80hz as well (ie L/C/R @ 80hz), although you could also try the front mains at 60hz (ie. L/C/R @ 60hz) and see if you prefer that better then all at 80hz.


----------



## cdnbum88

I have been considering an Emotiva XPA 2,3 or 5 for my DT Mythos ST and 10's in my 3808 mix.


Right now I have my ST's split along with my Submersive sub. So if I did get an Emotiva unit and just say I use an XPA-2 and use to run my ST's, how would split to have the 3 subs in play like I have now?


Thoughts?


----------



## batpig

it really shouldn't change a thing -- the built-in subs in your ST's are powered. Nothing would be different with respect to the power or signal the subwoofers receiver.


----------



## kevinnho

Hey guys, I got the PC problem resolved and it sounds great. now another thing that I noticed, I upgraded from 3805 to 3808ci. With the same type of music, I compared it to the old 3805. I'm not hearing much of the lower end bass. The surround and highs are great, but the low and bass is not the same as 3805's. Thoughts?


----------



## batpig

I assume your speakers are set to "small" right?


The most likely cause of "weak bass" complaints is a combination of two factors: (1) you used to run your bass a little "hot" vs the calibrated "reference" that you are getting now; and (2) the MultEQ XT calibration has cleaned up a big bass hump in your room. I lot of rooms have a big bass mode that makes thing sound boomy, so you may just be hearing FLAT bass for the first time.


Feel free to bump up the subwoofer volume if you want more bass. Also, you may want to consider adding the Dynamic EQ/Volume "upgrade" since Dynamic EQ keeps the bass solid at all volume levels.


----------



## kevinnho

Speakers are set to small. Yes, bass was boomy and not as flat right now. I can say that bass is clean now versus boomy before the upgrade.

Dynamic EQ/volume- is that an option where I can adjust?


----------



## cdnbum88

Post in the Oppo and Sammy thread...trying to cover my basis










Ok finally got in town and got my TV very excited. Sitting on floor right now until buddy comes over tomorrow to help me put on wall.


Queation...I see several folks have the Denon 3808 and wondering if anyone also has the Oppo 93 too?


Before I get this all ready to hook up I am laying the wires.


Here is what I plan, please let me know if this sounds ok. Watching general TV and blu ray on weekends say.


3808 DVD> hdmi > Oppo 93 (HDMI 1)

Oppo 93 > hdmi 2 > 8000

Here are options I am not sure with all the reading...

8000 > optical out to 3808 (dvr input) I want 5.1 for regular TV (is this right? or can/should I use hdmi if so..what in/out?)

8000 > hdmi out (3 or 4 on TV) to 3808 TV in

Uverse > hdmi to 3808 > missing something?


Missing anything? No PS3 or any other units.


Thanks for any help. Lots to read and just not seeing things between all the 8000/3808/93 threads.


----------



## kevinnho

Alright- another one for all the experts out there.


I watched my first blu-ray last night on PS3 (The Town). I didn't make any changes to audio in receiver or PS3. When the movie was playing, it shows "MULTI CHANNEL IN". When I pressed status on my remote, it shows 5.1 only. I have 7.1 setup.


What am I missing here? How can I get the PS3 to output 7.1 everytime I put a blu-ray that is capable of doing 7.1? And is Multi-Channel In correct for the best audio output?


----------



## jdsmoothie

AFAIK, The Town audio is a 5.1 audio track, however, you can get the 3808 to simulate the rear surrounds using DD PLIIx. If you have the older "fat" PS3 then it must do the decoding to PCM and you'll see MULT CH IN, otherwise if you have the newer "slim" you can set it to "bitstream" and then you'll see DD True HD or DTS HD depending on the audio track which the 3808 will then decode to PCM. Either way it should sound the same. With the STANDARD mode selected, you should be able to get MULT CH IN + DD PLIIx - Cinema to have the 3808 simulate the rear surrounds with 5.1 content.


----------



## litzdog911

Strange thing happened to my AVR3808ci last night ....
Was happily viewing one of my video sources (DirecTV HDDVR) when the audio suddenly disappeared. Video continued to display normally.
Tried switching to my other video sources (BluRay, etc), and had same problem.
Cycled AVR3808 AC power. Then there was NO video or audio from any sources, including the Receiver's radio tuner. No AVR3808 menus displayed on HDTV (connected via HDMI).
All front panel operations seemed fine. Display showed audio output channels (7.1 surround) were active, but no audio channels showed on inputs.
Pulled AC power cord for an hour. No change.
Was about to perform microprocessor reset when I decided to save the AVR3808's settings to my PC first.
After the SAVE was completed, I again power-cycled and the Receiver operated normally!


Any thoughts on what happened?


I'm wondering if I should update the Receiver's firmware? It's 3-yrs old and was only updated after I first set it up (v1.57 I think).


Thanks for any advice you can provide!


----------



## litzdog911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *litzdog911* /forum/post/19669540
> 
> 
> Strange thing happened to my AVR3808ci last night ....
> Was happily viewing one of my video sources (DirecTV HDDVR) when the audio suddenly disappeared. Video continued to display normally.
> Tried switching to my other video sources (BluRay, etc), and had same problem.
> Cycled AVR3808 AC power. Then there was NO video or audio from any sources, including the Receiver's radio tuner. No AVR3808 menus displayed on HDTV (connected via HDMI).
> All front panel operations seemed fine. Display showed audio output channels (7.1 surround) were active, but no audio channels showed on inputs.
> Pulled AC power cord for an hour. No change.
> Was about to perform microprocessor reset when I decided to save the AVR3808's settings to my PC first.
> After the SAVE was completed, I again power-cycled and the Receiver operated normally!
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on what happened?
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I should update the Receiver's firmware? It's 3-yrs old and was only updated after I first set it up (v1.57 I think).
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice you can provide!



Well, it happened again this afternoon. Solved it again by saving the Receiver's settings to my PC.


Guess there's not much to lose by updating the firmware?


----------



## walkoflea

I have not been having any problems with my 3808 and I checked the firmware and it is v1.69.

I am debating if I should upgrade or leave well enough alone?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walkoflea* /forum/post/19672477
> 
> 
> I have not been having any problems with my 3808 and I checked the firmware and it is v1.69.
> 
> I am debating if I should upgrade or leave well enough alone?



If there are no problems you don't need to worry about the fw updates. Updating the fw will do nothing to change the sound and if you use internet radio there have been reports of it getting messed up.


If you haven't gotten the feature updates (dynamic volume, dynamic eq) that is worth it.


----------



## walkoflea

Thanks, I will leave it as is and just continue enjoying the sounds.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19672679
> 
> 
> If there are no problems you don't need to worry about the fw updates. Updating the fw will do nothing to change the sound and if you use internet radio there have been reports of it getting messed up.
> 
> 
> If you haven't gotten the feature updates (dynamic volume, dynamic eq) that is worth it.



Is it that drastic of a change?


----------



## batpig

if you listen at sub-reference volume, YES. Dynamic EQ is an amazing piece of technology for maintaining rich tonal balance, smooth bass and the "surround bubble" at all volume levels.


and if you ever find yourself doing the late-night-wife-is-sleeping volume dance where you turn it up to hear the dialogue and then have to be lighting fast and turn it down when the explosions start, you will LOVE Dynamic Volume.


if your 3808 is powering a dedicated setup where you only listen at near-reference volumes, then you won't have as much use for these low-volume-listening technologies. But if you (like most people) spend most of your time listening at moderate volumes, the upgrade is definitely worth it.


----------



## rec head

Agreed. I don't really use DVol but I use DEQ on all my video sources.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19679048
> 
> 
> if you listen at sub-reference volume, YES. Dynamic EQ is an amazing piece of technology for maintaining rich tonal balance, smooth bass and the "surround bubble" at all volume levels.
> 
> 
> and if you ever find yourself doing the late-night-wife-is-sleeping volume dance where you turn it up to hear the dialogue and then have to be lighting fast and turn it down when the explosions start, you will LOVE Dynamic Volume.
> 
> 
> if your 3808 is powering a dedicated setup where you only listen at near-reference volumes, then you won't have as much use for these low-volume-listening technologies. But if you (like most people) spend most of your time listening at moderate volumes, the upgrade is definitely worth it.



By near reference level, do you mean 0db?

If so, then yes, I mostly listen around the -20db mark (+/-5db) depending on the source.


-and I do have the dialog issue...

-Thanks.


----------



## cdnbum88

Thoughts on setup with some of my new additions to my system.


New Sammy PN63C8000 that I have my Oppo 93 directly connected to the TV and then audio to 3808. I want the Oppo to process video with the direct feed I think I am ok, but is there any setting I need to adjust on avr to not conflict? i/p setting or anything like that?


Then I have the TV hdmi back to the 3808 for sound for TV for my Uverse. For TV should I have the avr process? I would think so instead of my Uverse. So for my TV setting would I put i/p on? Also what other settings would I change?


----------



## toneman

I think the following may be more appropriate in the master Audyssey thread but since my issue is Denon-specific I figured I'd post it here:


So I (re)-ran Audyssey on my 3808 because I recently moved to a new home; Audyssey completed successfully...however, on the 3808 display the "Audyssey MultEQ XT" icon doesn't have an outline around it. I know that there is no outline around it to indicate when you enable Audyssey but have changed the default Audyssey-generated settings (e.g., speaker size, level, x-over) but when you leave the Audyssey settings at default the icon is supposed to have an outline around it...which AFAIK should have been the case once I had exited Audyssey setup, but for whatever reason no such outline is being displayed. FWIW--I can see the outline around the "Audyssey Dynamic" icon toggle on/off when I disable/enable Audyssey Dynamic Volume and I can hear the differences when I toggle Audyssey to switch between Audyssey, Audyssey L/R, Manual, and Off...so I know that at the least, Audyssey isn't completely hosed.


Short of resetting my AVR, what could be causing Audyssey to not indicate on the display that I'm using the default Audyssey settings?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Strange indeed .... as the box should still be there. Reset and give AUTO SETUP another go and most likely it should reappear.


----------



## walkoflea

I never really understood what the $100.00 feature upgrade would do for me so I held off. I may have to rethink this as I do have the wife's TV room right above my home theater and have the dialog issue when watching movies.


----------



## skiingj

Hi Guys!

Need some help and I've done a search but can't find an answer. I'm tech savvy but not up on the PCM, bit stream lingo


I just upgraded my Blu-ray from a Sony BDP-S550 to a Sony BDP-570. I have it connected via HDMI to my Denon 3808CI. On my old Sony BDP-S550 I would get True HD sound displayed on the Denon. Now I get Multi CH IN or Dolby Digital depending on how I set the 570. It does not display Dolby True HD like on the old player. I tried changing; HDMI to both Auto/PCM & BD mix to both on/off. Just want to make sure I'm getting the best sound. Since it's not displaying True HD I'm questioning this

Also I have to turn up the volume on the 3808 to experience the effects/sounds like before. Just strange the display doesn't show True HD and the sound is lower than before. I'm using the same cables and nothing else has changed other than the 550 upgrade to the 570.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/19686423
> 
> 
> Hi Guys!
> 
> Need some help and I've done a search but can't find an answer. I'm tech savvy but not up on the PCM, bit stream lingo
> 
> 
> I just upgraded my Blu-ray from a Sony BDP-S550 to a Sony BDP-570. I have it connected via HDMI to my Denon 3808CI. On my old Sony BDP-S550 I would get True HD sound displayed on the Denon. Now I get Multi CH IN or Dolby Digital depending on how I set the 570. It does not display Dolby True HD like on the old player. I tried changing; HDMI to both Auto/PCM & BD mix to both on/off. Just want to make sure I'm getting the best sound. Since it's not displaying True HD I'm questioning this
> 
> Also I have to turn up the volume on the 3808 to experience the effects/sounds like before. Just strange the display doesn't show True HD and the sound is lower than before. I'm using the same cables and nothing else has changed other than the 550 upgrade to the 570.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Hi skiingj, for 570 to Bitstream set HDMI Audio to Auto and BD Audio Mix to Off. Also make sure the True HD audio is selected on the disc track. If still a no go, try turning off HDMI Control or resetting the BD player.


----------



## skiingj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19686942
> 
> 
> Hi skiingj, for 570 to Bitstream set HDMI Audio to Auto and BD Audio Mix to Off. Also make sure the True HD audio is selected on the disc track. If still a no go, try turning off HDMI Control or resetting the BD player.



Thanks JChin. Will try tonight!


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19684796
> 
> 
> Strange indeed .... as the box should still be there. Reset and give AUTO SETUP another go and most likely it should reappear.



As much as I wasn't looking forward to having to do a MP reset, I went ahead and did it...that did the trick, as Audyssey now shows the outline around the MultEQ XT icon when using the default Audyssey settings. Now if I can figure out why Audyssey setup keeps detecting my mains as Large when they are at best large bookshelf speakers, then all would be completely well--as it is, I have to manually change the setting to Small...and of course by doing that, the Audyssey box/outline disappears from the display.










But at least now Audyssey now correctly indicates on the Denon display when default settings are in use...


----------



## jdsmoothie

It's not Audyssey that is detecting them as LARGE rather it's the Denon that's doing that based on the fact that apparently your speakers can go below 50hz in their current positions. Although you simply change them to SMALL with 80hz crossovers and you're good to go.


----------



## skiingj

Fixed my issue with not getting True HD & Master audio on my 3808. It appears one of the movie’s (Sorcerer's Apprentice) I was trying really isn’t TrueHD even though the box says it is…

Both Star Trek & Transformers now work, not sure why they didn’t before but I basically reset the 3808 and 570. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rumble Devo

Hello all, and my apologies if this has been mentioned before.


As of late, I have been having audio dropouts on several BluRay Movies. Most recently while watching "How to Train your Dragon" (TruHD 5.1) and "Robin Hood" (DTS-MA 5.1)


I have a Samsung BDP-1500 Blu-Ray Player. I am Bit streaming the audio to the 3808, and I have Monster 800 / 1000 cables between the BluRay and the Television.


To try and troubleshoot the Dropout issue, I changed the HDMI color space from YPbPr to RGB Enhanced. Since I made the change I am seeing new levels of visible detail in dark areas and overall image sharpness.


I have 2 questions.

First has anyone else had positive results using the RGB Enhanced Color space?


Second, The audio drop issue is starting to become more prevalent with newer bluRays. Does anyone else have this dropout issue with this reciever?



Thanks.


----------



## rec head

Is your BD firmware up to date?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skiingj* /forum/post/19690687
> 
> 
> Fixed my issue with not getting True HD & Master audio on my 3808. It appears one of the movie's (Sorcerer's Apprentice) I was trying really isn't TrueHD even though the box says it is
> 
> Both Star Trek & Transformers now work, not sure why they didn't before but I basically reset the 3808 and 570. Thanks for the help!



Apprentice appears to be DTS-HD MA: http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-So...Blu-ray/15790/


----------



## Rumble Devo

Yup, its on the latest Firmware.


----------



## pdjmwj

Does the 3808 work with HDMI Control or Consumer Electronics Control, CEC?


I want to replace my Onkyo with this receiver but need this feature.


When my Sony Bravia TV turns on it trips the Onkyo on also. I want / need this feature to keep the wife happy. CEC also turns up the volume using the TV remote. Very neat feature.


I know what your all going to say, just setup the Denon remote to do this. Cannot, I want the receiver to be site unseen but want it there for the sound.


Thanks in advance....


----------



## Rumble Devo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdjmwj* /forum/post/19698463
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 work with HDMI Control or Consumer Electronics Control, CEC?
> 
> 
> I want to replace my Onkyo with this receiver but need this feature.
> 
> 
> When my Sony Bravia TV turns on it trips the Onkyo on also. I want / need this feature to keep the wife happy. CEC also turns up the volume using the TV remote. Very neat feature.
> 
> 
> I know what your all going to say, just setup the Denon remote to do this. Cannot, I want the receiver to be site unseen but want it there for the sound.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance....



No It does not. I used to have a Onkyo 805 and do miss the way the CEC was implemented


Its funny because something on my onkyo mainboard broke and I lost this feature. I replaced that receiver with the 3808 and still don't have it.


Ah well.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdjmwj* /forum/post/19698463
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 work with HDMI Control or Consumer Electronics Control, CEC?



HDMI Control is available for the 3808 with the Feature Upgrade package - $100.


----------



## Rumble Devo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdjmwj* /forum/post/19698463
> 
> 
> Does the 3808 work with HDMI Control or Consumer Electronics Control, CEC?
> 
> 
> I want to replace my Onkyo with this receiver but need this feature.
> 
> 
> When my Sony Bravia TV turns on it trips the Onkyo on also. I want / need this feature to keep the wife happy. CEC also turns up the volume using the TV remote. Very neat feature.
> 
> 
> I know what your all going to say, just setup the Denon remote to do this. Cannot, I want the receiver to be site unseen but want it there for the sound.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance....





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19698711
> 
> 
> HDMI Control is available for the 3808 with the Feature Upgrade package - $100.



This is true, and I do have the upgrade but I does not work the way the pdjmwj was describing.


----------



## pdjmwj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumble Devo* /forum/post/19698729
> 
> 
> This is true, and I do have the upgrade but I does not work the way the pdjmwj was describing.



Could you describe how CEC is implemented with the Denon?


I have this question in the 4310 forum also as I can get either. A poster for the 4310 says it does work.


The Denon is going in the den and will be on all the time. We have three DirectTV remotes that turn on/off the TV and Sat and is used for the volume. I have an Onkyo SR707 that works out of sight with the TV / Sat / DVD player. Turn on the tv on goes the Onkyo, turn off off it goes, adjust the volume on TV and it is pasted thru to Onkyo. Very cool.


I need the Denon 3803 or 4310 to do this or it's a no go.


----------



## Rumble Devo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdjmwj* /forum/post/19698847
> 
> 
> Could you describe how CEC is implemented with the Denon?
> 
> 
> I have this question in the 4310 forum also as I can get either. A poster for the 4310 says it does work.
> 
> 
> The Denon is going in the den and will be on all the time. We have three DirectTV remotes that turn on/off the TV and Sat and is used for the volume. I have an Onkyo SR707 that works out of sight with the TV / Sat / DVD player. Turn on the tv on goes the Onkyo, turn off off it goes, adjust the volume on TV and it is pasted thru to Onkyo. Very cool.
> 
> 
> I need the Denon 3803 or 4310 to do this or it's a no go.



For me the 3808 will change inputs to the corresponding bluRay HDMI input once my Samsung BDP-1500 is on or playing. Thats it.


It does not power on/off if I turn my TV on/off and I cannot use the TV remote to adjust the volume. (Note: MY TV is HDMI 1.3, and this function worked on the onkyo 805)


I cannot speak for the 4310.


----------



## kevinnho

I was playin music video over the weekend by going through 7 CH Stereo on DVD mode, and all channels sound great but no bass from subwoofer at all. Can you help? In movie mode and other cinema mode, subwoofer is great.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was playin music video over the weekend by going through 7 CH Stereo on DVD mode, and all channels sound great but no bass from subwoofer at all. Can you help? In movie mode and other cinema mode, subwoofer is great.



Make sure all speakers are set to "small" with at least an 80hz crossover


----------



## pdjmwj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pdjmwj* /forum/post/19698847
> 
> 
> Could you describe how CEC is implemented with the Denon?
> 
> 
> I have this question in the 4310 forum also as I can get either. A poster for the 4310 says it does work.
> 
> 
> The Denon is going in the den and will be on all the time. We have three DirectTV remotes that turn on/off the TV and Sat and is used for the volume. I have an Onkyo SR707 that works out of sight with the TV / Sat / DVD player. Turn on the tv on goes the Onkyo, turn off off it goes, adjust the volume on TV and it is pasted thru to Onkyo. Very cool.
> 
> 
> I need the Denon 3803 or 4310 to do this or it's a no go.



I returned the 3808. Not paying for this when I can get it in the 4310.


----------



## kevinnho

Batpig- I had it set on small and correct frequencies when I set up audyssey. Still no bass from subwoofer


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/19708081
> 
> 
> Batpig- I had it set on small and correct frequencies when I set up audyssey. Still no bass from subwoofer



are you sure it's in the right input jack?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/19708081
> 
> 
> Batpig- I had it set on small and correct frequencies when I set up audyssey. Still no bass from subwoofer



what do you mean "when I set up Audyssey"? Do you mean you set it to small BEFORE you ran the measurements? Because Auto Setup ignores your settings and resets them.


verify in Manual Setup > Speaker Setup that speakers are set to "small" with an 80hz+ crossover.


also, if you are using separate 2ch stereo settings (in the 2CH DIRECT/STEREO setup menu) this will apply to multich stereo AFAIK.


----------



## quattropower

Hi all, newbie, here. My apologies if this isn't the right place to ask a question, I couldn't see where to start a new thread in this forum. Anyway, I have a 4308CI (appears to be functionally very similar to 3308 so figured the question to be relevant). I use HDMI for all my devices into the Denon, then run one HDMI to the LED flat screen. I can't seem to get it to watch Cable while playing music from the aTV. On my Rotel it was easy, choose audio source, choose video source, bang. Any suggestions? Really appreciate any guidance. Cheers.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *quattropower* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, newbie, here. My apologies if this isn't the right place to ask a question, I couldn't see where to start a new thread in this forum. Anyway, I have a 4308CI (appears to be functionally very similar to 3308 so figured the question to be relevant). I use HDMI for all my devices into the Denon, then run one HDMI to the LED flat screen. I can't seem to get it to watch Cable while playing music from the aTV. On my Rotel it was easy, choose audio source, choose video source, bang. Any suggestions? Really appreciate any guidance. Cheers.



Can't be done with hdmi.


Check out my FAQ, 5th question: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html


----------



## quattropower

Batpig, thank you, great site. OK, so to be clear:


- I have ATV and Cable using individual HDMI into HDMI 1 & 3 on Denon

- Based on your thread, do I need to run analog RCA's from ATV to Cable audio inputs, and then also run component video from cable box to Component on the Denon so I can then configure a new "profile" that doesn't use any HDMI? Meaning, make a new profile called Cable/ATV, and use component video with Analog audio?


Appreciate your help.


----------



## kevinnho

Batpig, in manual setup - speaker setup, they are are small and crossovers are 80hz+. Still no subwoofer output/bass in 7 ch Stereo


----------



## kevinnho

so i played around with it and adjusted the gain/volume on the back of the subwoofer. As I adjusted it higher (near max), I hear the subwoofer. I turned it down, it either works for a little bit or the base is diminished.


----------



## blairy

Does anybody know how to program the Harmony One Remote to use the Dy/Eq/Vol feature?


I'm sure I've read about it in this thread but can't find it now.


Thanks

blairy


EDIT: Just realised this is in batpigs signature. Thanks batpig


----------



## kevinnho

batpig- so i played around with it and adjusted the gain/volume on the back of the subwoofer. As I adjusted it higher (near max), I hear the subwoofer. I turned it down, it either works for a little bit or the base is diminished.


----------



## rec head

And this is only in 7ch stereo? It works normally for other sources?


----------



## kevinnho

All channels and surround modes


----------



## rec head

Sounds like a problem with the sub.


----------



## cdnbum88

Just got my new Sammy PN63C8000 and will get the unit calibrated in the not too distant future and the calibration recommended that I have each source unit have its own HDMI to the TV. Before I have my AT&T Uverse to the AVR and then out to the TV and life was fine.

I am confused now and seem to have something setup wrong.

Setup:

Uverse HDMI >> TV >> optical back to Uverse

Oppo 93 HDMI >> TV & Oppo >> HDMI to AVR (sound)

3808 HDMI (TV Monitor) >> TV


If I want to have 5.1 sound from my Uverse what do I need to do with my HDMI setup for that unit since there is only one HDMI out on it? Do I take the TV Monitor and put into another DVR say HDMI input?


----------



## kevinnho

It's not the subwoofer, I took the subwoofer to my dad's and plug it in. It works just fine at all level. When I have it plugged into my denon 3808ci with different subwoofer cables. It doesn't work at 70% gain, when I turned it up. It didn't sound right. Could be the receiver pre-out for subwoofer not working correctly?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19726056
> 
> 
> I am confused now and seem to have something setup wrong.
> 
> Setup:
> 
> Uverse HDMI >> TV >> optical back to Uverse
> 
> Oppo 93 HDMI >> TV & Oppo >> HDMI to AVR (sound)
> 
> 3808 HDMI (TV Monitor) >> TV
> 
> 
> If I want to have 5.1 sound from my Uverse what do I need to do with my HDMI setup for that unit since there is only one HDMI out on it? Do I take the TV Monitor and put into another DVR say HDMI input?



Hi cdnbum88, the TV optical "Digital Audio" port is an output port not an input port.


So connect the optical cable from Uverse box to receiver NOT to TV.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19727739
> 
> 
> Hi cdnbum88, the TV optical "Digital Audio" port is an output port not an input port.
> 
> 
> So connect the optical cable from Uverse box to receiver NOT to TV.



Ahh..So you think with that change I will be good with the 5.1 from the TV when watching regular Uverse programs?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/19727783
> 
> 
> Ahh..So you think with that change I will be good with the 5.1 from the TV when watching regular Uverse programs?



Did you subscribe for HD? If so, then yes the Uverse box will output 5.1 to the receiver via optical cable. But note that not all HD channels plays 5.1 as some will play 2Ch stereo.


Uverse box -> HDMI cable -> Tv

Uverse box -> Optical cable -> Receiver


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/19727353
> 
> 
> It's not the subwoofer, I took the subwoofer to my dad's and plug it in. It works just fine at all level. When I have it plugged into my denon 3808ci with different subwoofer cables. It doesn't work at 70% gain, when I turned it up. It didn't sound right. Could be the receiver pre-out for subwoofer not working correctly?



You should try another sub if you can to help figure it out.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19727916
> 
> 
> Did you subscribe for HD? If so, then yes the Uverse box will output 5.1 to the receiver via optical cable. But note that not all HD channels plays 5.1 as some will play 2Ch stereo.
> 
> 
> Uverse box -> HDMI cable -> Tv
> 
> Uverse box -> Optical cable -> Receiver



Yes I subscribe to HD. I will rewire tonight and see what happens.


----------



## kevinnho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/19728130
> 
> 
> You should try another sub if you can to help figure it out.



I brought his definitive subwoofer home, and it works just fine. It's odd. On the 3808ci, I have it at +3 SW Level.


----------



## SUPERMANROB

Ok I was fooling around with my 3808 menu and was curious where everyone has their "ext.IN setup(subwoofer level) set at? The default I think is +10.

Also where do you have "AMP Assign" set to? I think the default on this is Zone2

I'm running 5.1 with one sub. I'm running the front three(L,Center,R) with a EMO XPA-3.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SUPERMANROB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok I was fooling around with my 3808 menu and was curious where everyone has their "ext.IN setup(subwoofer level) set at? The default I think is +10.
> 
> Also where do you have "AMP Assign" set to? I think the default on this is Zone2
> 
> I'm running 5.1 with one sub. I'm running the front three(L,Center,R) with a EMO XPA-3.



You should read through my setup guide.


EXT IN SW LEVEL is only relevant to the analog (ext in) multich inputs.


AMP ASSIGN is irrelevant if you are running 5.1


Both are explained in my guide


----------



## SUPERMANROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19730378
> 
> 
> You should read through my setup guide.
> 
> 
> EXT IN SW LEVEL is only relevant to the analog (ext in) multich inputs.
> 
> 
> AMP ASSIGN is irrelevant if you are running 5.1
> 
> 
> Both are explained in my guide



Perfect thanks and sorry should have checked there first


----------



## jrich72

Ok.... I am stumped. I am only getting 2ch PCM when playing Blu rays. I have been trying to calibrate both the PS3 & Denon using a Blu Ray that can be played in TRUE HD.


The display reads Multi Channel In.


I need someone to tell me/call me/IM me at least how to properly set the AVR to properly receive the audio sent from the PS3 in Bitstream format.

Also, if anyone has proper setup for PS3 to send proper codec to the AVR that would be great too.


P.S. I have a 160GB PS3 Slim(current generation).

Help!

Thx,

Jason


----------



## jdsmoothie

This is a PS3 settings issue. You likely had the PS3 connected to the TV and didn't reset it after connecting to the 3808. Power off the PS3 then power it on with the 3808 also ON, holding the power on button about 5-8 seconds until it resets or else manually go in and check the appropriate surround blocks on the PS3 setup screen. You'll also want to set the PS3 to bitstream if you want the AVR to decode the audio.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrich72* /forum/post/19741622
> 
> 
> Ok.... I am stumped. I am only getting 2ch PCM when playing Blu rays. I have been trying to calibrate both the PS3 & Denon using a Blu Ray that can be played in TRUE HD.
> 
> 
> The display reads Multi Channel In.
> 
> 
> I need someone to tell me/call me/IM me at least how to properly set the AVR to properly receive the audio sent from the PS3 in Bitstream format.
> 
> Also, if anyone has proper setup for PS3 to send proper codec to the AVR that would be great too.
> 
> 
> P.S. I have a 160GB PS3 Slim(current generation).
> 
> Help!
> 
> Thx,
> 
> Jason



Hi Jason, basically the PS3 is doing the decoding when it displays Multi Channel In. For the receiver to do the decoding, set PS3 "BD/DVD Audio Output Format (HDMI)" to Bitstream which is found under Video Settings.


And also note sometimes a Blu Ray disc will default to the standard DD/DTS track, so you might have to manually select the TrueHD/DTS-MA soundtrack. Normally this will be found under Audio or Language Setting.


----------



## SirDracula

Anyone else having problems with HDCD? I used to have an Oppo DVD player and when an HDCD was played via HDMI the sound would break up and the HDCD light on the receiver would go on and off, it was not usable. But over the digital coax connection from the Oppo it seemed to work fine. Now I replaced the Oppo with a Sony BDP-S570 Blu-ray player, but now HDCD shows the same symptoms both over HDMI and digital coax. Not sure whether it is a problem with the receiver, the players or the media. I only seem to have 1 HDCD, I didn't even know it was HDCD until I found out it didn't play well and noticed the HDCD light flicker.


----------



## Digital_View

So, is it true that one cannot use HDMI source thru the VCR/Tape loop (in and out); must use optical or coaxial as sources? Just wanted to make sure this wasn't just a firmware issue(update).


From page 56 of the OM:


• Signals are only output to the analog REC OUT connectors when the digital signals input to the digital input connectors (OPTICAL/COAXIAL) are PCM (2-channel) signals.


• Digital audio signals input to the DENON LINK or HDMI connectors are not output to the REC OUT connectors, so connect using the OPTICAL or COAXIAL connectors.


• Sources selected with the REC OUT mode are output from ZONE2 as well.


----------



## batpig

Yes, there is no "downconversion" of HDMI audio. This is true for nearly any receiver (not just Denon).


If it was a "firmware issue", why would they describe the limitation explicitly in the manual?










kudos to you for actually reading the manual though. Most people will never find those caveats!


----------



## Digital_View




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19747949
> 
> 
> Yes, there is no "downconversion" of HDMI audio. This is true for nearly any receiver (not just Denon).
> 
> 
> If it was a "firmware issue", why would they describe the limitation explicitly in the manual?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kudos to you for actually reading the manual though. Most people will never find those caveats!



Just wanted to check since I never ventured into the area of even attempting recording HDMI content since I knew it would be a pain.


So, not sure if it was a firmware feature (limitation of the hardware), DRM hell, or one of those, "there are other work arounds" replies. But basically, reading the manual confirmed my beliefs; it's a restriction on the multi-channel of HDMI; both technical and DRM. Throw in a little, "Industry: yeah, it could be done. But we don't want to allow for downconversion."


So, guess go find an optical cable and hook it up to my PS3 and switch back and forth between HDMI and optical out (settings) when I need to go thru the tape loop. I do remember seeing someone allow for both outputs simultaneously.


Thanks for replying though.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> it's a restriction on the multi-channel of HDMI; both technical and DRM. Throw in a little, "Industry: yeah, it could be done. But we don't want to allow for downconversion."



yup, you got it! welcome to the wonderfully convenient world of the all-HDMI home theater


----------



## Infominister

I tried unsuccessfully to play an iPod shuffle through the USB input on the front panel of my AVR. The other end of the USB jack is a three ring mini plug coming out of the iPod. Can anyone tell me why it wouldn't play? The input was set to NET/USB and in the GUI I selected "front" for the USB connection.


----------



## eyespy39

Did you use the original Apple USB-cable? If it was another make maybe the internal wiring is different.

It might well be that even Apple's genuine cable uses a rather unusual wiring or data scheme so that the Denon cannot communicate well with the iPod. Have you tried another USB device (Flash or so) to check if the USB input is working at all.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> The other end of the USB jack is a three ring mini plug coming out of the iPod.



explain this more clearly -- precisely what type of cable are you using?? it does not sound like the standard iPod>USB cable.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/19757836
> 
> 
> I tried unsuccessfully to play an *iPod shuffle* through the USB input on the front panel of my AVR. The other end of the USB jack is a three ring mini plug coming out of the iPod. Can anyone tell me why it wouldn't play? The input was set to NET/USB and in the GUI I selected "front" for the USB connection.



The iPod Shuffle is not compatible with Denon AVRs to include the 3808 (p. 55).


----------



## Gouty

For some reason I'm unable to delete a couple of my sources. With the other sources I have the ability to either select on or delete, but under a couple others it says either zone 2 or main zone without any other options. Help?


----------



## batpig

you cannot delete a source that is "active" in either zone. So if you want to delete the source that is designated as -Zone2- you need to switch Zone 2 to a DIFFERENT source.


----------



## airwreckc

I have a AVR-3808CI and have the Main Zone setup for 5.1. I know I need a separate amp for Zone 3 out (plan on using the Audiosource AMP-100). My questions are two:


1) If I have 5.1 for the Main Zone, can I power Zone 2 with the 3808 or will I need to pre-out BOTH Zones 2 and 3?


2) Does anyone have an easy to understand example of how to hook up the speakers to the 3808 for this configuration? I find the manual baffling. For the Main Zone (theater room), I have Front R, Front L, Center, Rear R, Rear L and a Sub. For Zone 2 and Zone 3 I just have a R and L for each.


I'm sure these questions have been asked many times before, but I can't find the answers. I really appreciate the help...


----------



## batpig

1) if you are only running 5.1 you have 2 amps left, so YES you can power Zone 2 using those two internal amps. Set AMP ASSIGN to "Zone 2".


2) The surrounds are not "rear" they are Surround L / R. This is an important distinction as the assignable amps are the Surround Back (what you would think of as the "rears"). The Zone 2 speakers connect to the Surr.Back/AmpAssign binding posts, which will play Zone 2 signals when AMP ASSIGN is set correctly to "Zone 2". Zone 3 speakers will connect the speaker outs on the external amp.


----------



## airwreckc

Thanks for the quick guidance! I'll give it a try.


----------



## kevinnho

Another question from a newbie- right now I have 2 front mains running through 3808ci. They are the definitive bp7002 powered speakers, they have an output lfe. Should I run a cable to each of the speakers lfe?


----------



## jdsmoothie

If you don't have a dedicated sub, then yes.


----------



## EnergyOwner

I have some ground loop hum going from the avr to my external amp. I was thinking of adding an extra ground line from the chassis of the external to the phono ground on the 3808. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## JayMan007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Vortec4800* 
Has anybody actually tried this? I want to play GT5 on my PS3 in 3D but still have my AVR for 7.1 audio from the game. A splitter seems like the only way, but I've heard of handshaking issues, and the splitter not showing the correct capabilities to the source (3D, 7.1, etc).


Any chance of a firmware update that would support 3D passthrough on the 3808? I've heard 1.3 can do 3D but only in 1080i - which I would be totally okay with.
Any updates on this?


I am looking to upgrade a TV, and was wondering if the 3808 would send 3D Video to a display. Looking at Samsung and Panny plasmas with their bundled player, also have PS3 and FiOS DVR (Motorola 7232P2).


Thanks.


----------



## batpig

there will never be any update because the 3808 will never support 3D


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19784668
> 
> 
> there will never be any update because the 3808 will never support 3D



3808 supports pass-through of 3D audio/video from Comcast.


----------



## batpig

sorry, should have been more clear... it will never support full 1080p 3D content (HDMI 1.3 is fine for 1080i 3D pass through)


----------



## Wryker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *batpig* 
sorry, should have been more clear... it will never support full 1080p 3D content (HDMI 1.3 is fine for 1080i 3D pass through)
Jussssst trying to 'get you' batpig! I know your thread has been helpful to MANY people (and your website)..been a fan for too long I have (Yoda voice).


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SirDracula* /forum/post/19745489
> 
> 
> Anyone else having problems with HDCD? I used to have an Oppo DVD player and when an HDCD was played via HDMI the sound would break up and the HDCD light on the receiver would go on and off, it was not usable. But over the digital coax connection from the Oppo it seemed to work fine. Now I replaced the Oppo with a Sony BDP-S570 Blu-ray player, but now HDCD shows the same symptoms both over HDMI and digital coax. Not sure whether it is a problem with the receiver, the players or the media. I only seem to have 1 HDCD, I didn't even know it was HDCD until I found out it didn't play well and noticed the HDCD light flicker.



Check the setting in your Sony player.


You should be able to set it to bitstream HDCD or to convert it within the player and send it as PCM.


Change these around and see what works.


blairy


----------



## airwreckc

Hi Batpig (love your name, BTW),


I tried what you suggested, but I only get very low volume from one speaker (obviously in mono) to work from my external amp. I know the external amp is fine, as I tested it with a CD line input going directly to it. I'm sure I'm missing something obvious. By the way, in case anyone is interested, I'm running a Pyle PAMP1000 (80W x2) as my external amp and it sounds great. Seems to be a rebranded Audiosource unit, but less expensive at $85 (from Amazon).


----------



## airwreckc

OK, now I get two channel sound from Zone 3 through my external amp. Might have been a bad cable or connection as I swapped the cable out or maybe I accidentally had "channel" set to "mono", not sure. Anyway, still have very low volume on Zone 3 from the external amp when the 3808 is driving it (all sources are low volume); when running the CD player line out directly into the external amp, the sound is loud, as it should be. Interestingly, if find that when I try different sources on the 3808, USB/Net source is somewhat louder than CD source. I know there are no other differences between these sources as all options are default (I did a reset of the unit). Any thoughts?


----------



## batpig

are you aware that each zone has its own volume control?


if you want to control volume externally via the amp, I believe there is also a setting where you can toggle the variable out to fixed (line level) for the Zone pre-outs.


----------



## airwreckc

Hello Batpig,


Works perfectly now--thanks much! I have one last question (I hope). I noticed the "2 CH" option under Amp Assign. How does that differ from the "Zone 2" option on the 3808? I'm currently using Zone 2 through a passive six way speaker selector to drive ceiling speakers throughout the house. Would 2 CH be better for this? I still want my Zone 3 to drive the external amp. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## jdsmoothie

When AMP ASSIGN is set to 2CH and the Stereo/Direct surround mode is used, it directs the main zone audio to just the speakers connected to the Surr Back/Amp Assign speaker posts sans sub. So it would allow you to direct HDMI/digital audio to your Zone 2 at the expense of no audio in the main zone.


----------



## airwreckc

Thanks...tried 2CH and like the way it works for my setup. Finally think I've got this beast set up properly.


----------



## batpig

remember that with the 2CH amp assign setting you completely lose the ability to get sound from the primary 5.1 setup. It's an either/or thing (either you use the 5.1 multich setup or the separate 2ch setup) although it does allow for greater source flexibility as JD notes above.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> sorry, should have been more clear... it will never support full 1080p 3D content (HDMI 1.3 is fine for 1080i 3D pass through)



Thanks. That's what I was looking for.

So it will pass 1080i 3D from STB (FiOS) and PS3 and 3D BluRay player?

What audio will it pass? I'm guessing DD 5.1, and maybe DTS... But what about PCM from PS3(fat)?


----------



## batpig

what do you mean by "pass" audio?







the 3808 can accept/decode EVERY audio format that exists, but there's not point in "passing" that audio through (to the TV) because TV's won't accept it! If you have the AVR set to pass audio to the TV the source device must be configured to send an audio format that the TV will accept.


----------



## SirDracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/19786840
> 
> 
> Check the setting in your Sony player.
> 
> 
> You should be able to set it to bitstream HDCD or to convert it within the player and send it as PCM.
> 
> 
> Change these around and see what works.
> 
> 
> blairy



There are no settings in the Sony player for *HDCD* (I'm not talking about SACD here), the Oppo didn't have any either.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19801359
> 
> 
> what do you mean by "pass" audio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3808 can accept/decode EVERY audio format that exists, but there's not point in "passing" that audio through (to the TV) because TV's won't accept it! If you have the AVR set to pass audio to the TV the source device must be configured to send an audio format that the TV will accept.



Sorry, I meant what audio will the 3808 accept and decode from a 3d blu-ray player, when it's sending 3d.

Is it limited to lossly audio?


----------



## batpig

again, the 3808 can accept/decode EVERY audio format.


so the only question is if there are any OUTPUT limitations on the part of the SOURCE. The receiver will play whatever you can give it.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19822311
> 
> 
> again, the 3808 can accept/decode EVERY audio format.
> 
> 
> so the only question is if there are any OUTPUT limitations on the part of the SOURCE. The receiver will play whatever you can give it.



ok, to summarize:

The 3808 can accept/decode every audio format, but can only accept 1080i 3D Video?


A standalone 3D blu-ray player can send lossless audio, but only 1080i video (to the 3808)


A PS3 can send 1080i 3D Video, but is limited to lossly audio?


----------



## deuterium22

I'm trying to find a way to hookup a wireless headphone device (Astro MixAmp 5.8) to my DENON 3808 using the optical out connection. From my understanding the optical 'out' 2 (DVR) and 3 (VCR) are tied to optical 'in' 2 (DVR) and 3 (VCR), but is there a way to assign either optical out as a universal audio output? At first glance it appears the optical outs are used purely for 'Recording' purposes and I can't find any option to assign these outputs in any shape or form from the 3808 GUI.


I have a PS3 (HDMI), XBOX360 (COMPONENT/OPTICAL), Blu-ray player (HDMI), HD DVR (HDMI), and a Universal Port which is used to connect a laptop/computer or a gaming device located in the front of the room (HDMI) all hooked up to the DENON 3808CI.


I can easily hookup the Astro MixAmp 5.8 to just one of the devices above with the MixAmp's optical 'in' and 'out'. However, my goal is to be able to use all of the above devices with the single MixAmp unit. I realize the complexity and highly unlikely outcome, but I'm hoping someone has a solution or any advice to offer. Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Your understanding is correct ... OPT2 IN ---> OPT2 OUT and OPT3 IN-->OPT3 OUT. You may want to consider adding a 4:1 optical switch between the devices and Mixamp.


----------



## deuterium22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19853540
> 
> 
> Your understanding is correct ... OPT2 IN ---> OPT2 OUT and OPT3 IN-->OPT3 OUT. You may want to consider adding a 4:1 optical switch between the devices and Mixamp.



The more I looked at the 3808 setup/options the more I realized my limitations with my mentioned setup. Thanks for the quick reply jdsmoothie and I'll definitely look into a 4:1 switch.


----------



## kevinnho

I owned this HSU sub for about 1 month now, and had it placed at front corner. When I first plugged it in, I didn't run Adyssey on my Denon 3808ci to get distance, crossover, and channels calibrated. It sounded great with deep punch and great bass with everything I was expecting out of this highly recommended subwoofer.


Just last night, I decided to run adyssey since I wanted to make sure everything that are connected to AVR is calibrated with right settings on crossovers, channel levels, and distance. After calibration, the sub has not sound the same as before the Adyssey Auto Setup.


To my ear, sub is not deep with low punches anymore. Prior to adyssey auto setup, I had the HSU vlume gain adjusted 1/4 way and Denon at about -2.0. Now I have to get it above 0 on receiver and slighly 10AM mark on HSU Volume. I'm not sure if it's my ears, or after touching Adyssey.


Can someone help?


----------



## jdsmoothie

The Denon will set the sub trim based on it's placement in your room. You might want to consider the sub crawl for better sub location placement. Also, take a look at the Audyssey Setup Guide in my sig to review proper sub settings prior to running AUTO SETUP.


----------



## Tweakophyte

There is a good chance you are now listening to properly calibrated bass. A lot of bass-heads like to run the sub a little hot. You can re-run with Aud. with the level on the sub itself turned down so you have some additional overhead, then turn the sub up a bit (either in the receiver or on the sub). You can also turn up the LFE channel.


In which situations are you feeling the bass is flat? Music? Movies? DTS? Dolby-HD? There is also a chance you only turned up your sub for one particular codec.


Someone remind me... I am pretty sure the Denon has a quirk/feature where you end up adjusting the settings for a particular codec, instead of universally.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweakophyte* /forum/post/19884747
> 
> 
> ...., then turn the sub up a bit (*either in the receiver or on the sub*).



FYI ... once AUTO SETUP has been run and accepted, further adjustments should ONLY be made using the receiver/remote. Adjusting the volume on the sub will require running AUTO SETUP again.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tweakophyte* /forum/post/19884747
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Someone remind me... I am pretty sure the Denon has a quirk/feature where you end up adjusting the settings for a particular codec, instead of universally.



Never heard this one before, but can't quite put my head around how it could be true. Can anyone comment? Chris?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /forum/post/19884813
> 
> 
> Adjusting the volume on the sub will require running AUTO SETUP again.



Since Audyssey's filters are unchanged why is it required?


----------



## kevinnho

JDsmoothie- according to Audyssey Auto Setup guide, prior to running Auto Setup. I shoud have subwoofer volume half way (12 o'oclock). I shouldn't adjust volume on subwoofer after setup, and do all volume adjustment through receiver/remote- that will be considered running the subwoofer "hot" right? The HSU subwoofer sounded great at just 1/4 way up on subwoofer, and with Denon -3.0 is where I had it at.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Yes, that's correct. As you were still getting a pegged maximum reading of -12db sub trim setting, you needed to back the volume knob down below 12 o'clock to 9 o'clock in order to get the reading closer to 0db (although the more important thing was just getting it off of the pegged max of -12db). Now that you're there, simply make any further adjustments with the remote which should generally only be a few db up or down.


----------



## kevinnho

jdsmoothie- I don't clearly understand what you just wrote. Can you walk me through once I completed Audyssey Auto setup? Before setting up, I'll adjust the phase to 0 degree, turn volume half way up (12 o'clock) and bypass crossover on sub.


----------



## batpig

the "volume at half way" is just a rule of thumb as a starting point. If you end up maxed out (+/-12dB) after Audyssey than you should adjust to compensate.


the key is to end up with a NOT maxed out sub volume at the end.


this may help: http://ask.audyssey.com/entries/7617...tup-and-multeq


----------



## cfraser

Anybody ever turned on their 3808 and found all (and ONLY) their Audyssey setup info was gone, just as though you had never run it? Happened to me the other day. Weird. I don't even know if you can fully delete Audyssey info via the menu options if you wanted to, though I guess a full reset would do it (but then all the other setup data would be lost if that somehow happened accidentally...hard to do a reset accidentally). A reload of the last setup got me going soon enough...this is the first weirdness with my 3808 in roughly 3 years, besides any weirdness designed in I mean...


This is an old thing, but I never did get my 3808 to "remember" that I want the back channels to get PLIIx Cinema when the source audio is anything DTS-HD MA. Some people said their 3808s remember that, but I'm calling them on it...







Now I'm talking about remembering it after a power off, not just when changing BDs. The 3808 remembers everything for Dolby (regular or TrueHD) etc. so it does seem odd. Perhaps I'm just an idiot to not get this working, but it's the only *minor* niggle I have with the 3808. Running the last firmware.


----------



## cybrsage

Happened to me once. About 4 months later my CPU card died, killing the receiver.


----------



## kevinnho

So I ran Audyssey Auto setup again this morning, and not getting the bass that I was looking for.


Prior to running auto setup. I set my sub 0% for phase, bypass the crossover on Sub, and had the volume gain at 9 o'oclock (1/4). At the end of auto setup. My Denon 3808ci is showing subwoofer at -3.5, fronts set as "large", and crossover at 40hz. I was able to change front towers (def tech bp7002) to "small", but was unable to raise the front towers crossover to 80hz. When I played couple of tracks from Itune, bass seems to be very mellow and low. Literally, I needed to sit by the subwoofer and put my hand at the end of the ports to feel it. I have HSU VTF2.3.


From what I've read, once Audyssey has been ran. Don't adjust the volume gain on subwoofer, but I can adjust it on the receiver/remote. Is there a limit on how much higher I can or cannot adjust?


The surround speakers has definitely sound better and even now after the calibration. But the subwoofer is not where I want it to be. It sound as though it's non-existant from my couch.


----------



## batpig

that's because you didn't change the crossover. Small/40Hz versus Large is basically the same thing with music, as there is almost nothing below 40Hz in standard 2ch music content.


Raise the crossover to 80Hz -- Manual Setup >> Speaker Setup >> Crossover Freq


----------



## Cam McFarland

/\\/\\.....I feel REALLY stupid, I did not realize the sub would even operate if one was listening to 2-channel stero.


----------



## batpig

well, it depends on how you have things configured.... that's sort of the point of bass management, to send the bass where you want it to go


----------



## kevinnho

Once Audyssey is completed, I should never touch the volume gain on the sub again right? I should do all adjustment on Receiver only? Is there a limit on how much higher I can adjust the sub volume in the receiver?


----------



## batpig

you can actually touch either one, but if you adjust the gain digitally in the receiver (versus turning the knob on the SW) you always know exactly how much you have changed it, and how to get back to "reference". If you twiddle the knob on the SW you will never really be able to revert back to the calibrated target.


Turn the sub up as loud as you want it and as much as it can handle... the only "limit" is that the Denon maxes out at +12 for any channel... or when your sub blows up


----------



## JN99

Can someone please confirm whether or not the 3808 has Audyssey Dynamic EQ? The 3808 is listed on the Audyssey website as having this feature but it is not mentioned anywhere in the manual.


I've seen it referenced as an upgrade but not sure how that would be done or, shopping on the used market as I am, IF it had been done. Or was it pushed with a firmware update. If it does have it, how is it selected/enabled?


----------



## batpig

It did NOT have Dynamic EQ out of the box. Dynamic EQ/Volume was introduced on the xx09 models, and offered as a $100 "upgrade" on the 3808ci, 4308ci, and 5308ci models (which were not replaced with xx09 versions).


----------



## JN99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19906922
> 
> 
> It did NOT have Dynamic EQ out of the box. Dynamic EQ/Volume was introduced on the xx09 models, and offered as a $100 "upgrade" on the 3808ci, 4308ci, and 5308ci models (which were not replaced with xx09 versions).



So since it's not an original or included feature, is there any way to tell if a unit was upgraded? And how is it enabled - it would seem as it wasn;t a feature, enabling it could be tricky, i.e. no dedicated control/button to do so.


Thanks


----------



## kevinnho

Is it possible to restore previous audyssey auto setup configurations? I've ran few audyssey setups in the last 1 week, but I want to restore to the one that I ran 1 month ago.


----------



## cfraser

JN99: there's really no dedicated button for any aspect of Audyssey on the 3808 itself, it's all adjusted through menus. So you have to plug it in to check. When you do, you will see that the 3808 was designed with Dyn EQ/Vol in mind as the built-in display has a special icon for it.


kevinnho: yes, you can reload any configs that you have saved via the web interface. Sure wish it was a lot faster though...


----------



## hansangb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JN99* 
So since it's not an original or included feature, is there any way to tell if a unit was upgraded? And how is it enabled - it would seem as it wasn;t a feature, enabling it could be tricky, i.e. no dedicated control/button to do so.


Thanks


I believe the "surround" button was re-configured to engage Dyn vol/Dyn Eq.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JN99* /forum/post/19906989
> 
> 
> So since it's not an original or included feature, is there any way to tell if a unit was upgraded? And how is it enabled - it would seem as it wasn;t a feature, enabling it could be tricky, i.e. no dedicated control/button to do so.
> 
> 
> Thanks



You can download the Owner Manual Addendum on Denon's website here which discusses the feature upgrade.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinnho* /forum/post/19907455
> 
> 
> Is it possible to restore previous audyssey auto setup configurations? I've ran few audyssey setups in the last 1 week, but I want to restore to the one that I ran 1 month ago.



Although you can restore from a config file saved to a PC via the web interface as noted above, using the RESTORE function, you can only restore the last config that was run.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19908885
> 
> 
> Although you can restore from a config file saved to a PC via the web interface as noted above, using the RESTORE function, you can only restore the last config that was run.



Weird. I never realized that.


I should back mine up this weekend. Its been a loooong time.


----------



## rosenjas

Hello 3808 listeners. I have a NAS question. Which NAS works well with the 3808CI to stream mp3s? I currently have a Maxtor Shared II and all worked ok for months, all of a sudden, NAS isnt being recognized. I'd like to try another NAS, but want to make sure I buy one (preferably 2TB) that others use error free. Any thoughts? I also use a Linksys WRT330N gaming router.


Thank you.


----------



## rec head

If you have no interest in just figuring out why your current one stopped being recognized then I can say that my Synology DS109 is working fine.


If you have an Android phone "AVR-Remote" has been the best way to control the 3808 when browsing through the server that I have found. It makes the 3808 feel almost modern.


----------



## ShannonT

I've searched this thread and avsforum in general but haven't been able to find an answer to my problem.


I have a JVC DVD-Audio player, the XV-SA75GD . I haven't used it in some time, but recently decided to hook it up to my AVR-3808. I have not been able to get it to play through coax or optical connections.


I've tried setting the digital out on the player to PCM Only, Stream/PCM & Dolby Digital/PCM and none have worked.


I would prefer not to use the 6-channel analog out jacks on the player. It would be a pain taking everything apart so I can get the wires in. Not to mention the cabling is pretty crowded as it is.


Any thoughts? Is the 3808 not supposed to be able to play this?


----------



## batpig

I bet it's more a matter of whether the player can OUTPUT it. Can you send DVD-A over S/PDIF connection??


The 3808 can pretty much play anything....


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19932042
> 
> 
> Can you send DVD-A over S/PDIF connection??.



My assumption was yes. But, your question got me looking and the answer is apparently no, due yet again to DRM.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD-Audio 


> Quote:
> Preamplifier/Surround Processor interface
> 
> 
> In order to play DVD-Audio, a preamplifier or surround controller with six analog inputs was originally required.[9] Whereas DVD-Video audio formats such as Dolby Digital and DTS can be sent via the player's digital output to a receiver for conversion to analog form and distribution to speakers, DVD-Audio is not allowed to be delivered via unencrypted digital audio link at sample rates higher than 48 kHz (i.e., ordinary DVD-Video quality) due to concerns about digital copying.[9]
> 
> 
> However encrypted digital formats have now been approved by the DVD Forum, the first of which was Meridian Audio's MHR (Meridian High Resolution). The High Definition Multimedia Interface (HDMI 1.1) also allows encrypted digital audio to be carried up to DVD-Audio specification (6 × 24-bit/96 kHz channels or 2 × 24-bit/192 kHz channels). The six channels of audio information can thus be sent to the amplifier by several different methods:
> 
> 
> 1. The 6 audio channels can be decrypted and extracted in the player and sent to the amplifier along 6 standard analog cables.
> 
> 2. The 6 audio channels can be decrypted and then re-encrypted into an HDMI or IEEE-1394 (Firewire) signal and sent to the amplifier, which will then decrypt the digital signal and then extract the 6 channels of audio. HDMI and IEEE-1394 encryption are different from the DVD-A encryption and were designed as a general standard for a high quality digital interface. The amplifier has to be equipped with a valid decryption key or it won't play the disk.
> 
> 3. The third option is via the S/PDIF (or TOSLINK) digital interface. However, because of concerns over unauthorized copying, DVD-A players are required to handle this digital interface in one of the following ways:
> 
> * Turn such an interface off completely. This option is preferred by the music publishers.
> 
> * Downconvert the audio to a 2-channel 16-bit/48 kHz PCM signal. The music publishers are not enthusiastic about this because it permits the production of a CD-quality copy, something they still expect to sell, besides DVD-A.
> 
> * Downconvert the audio to 2 channels, but keeping the original sample size and bit rate if the producer sets a flag on the DVD-A disc telling the player to do so.
> 
> 4. A final option is to modify the player, capturing the high resolution digital signals before they are fed to internal D/A converters and convert it to S/PDIF, giving full range digital (but only stereo) sound. There exist already do-it-yourself solutions for some players. There also exists an option to equip a DVD-A player with multiple S/PDIF outputs, for full resolution multichannel digital output. See: Six channel S/P-DIF output board.



So, I guess my only option is 6ch analog.


Funny how the right question can get you looking in the right place. Thanks!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> So, I guess my only option is 6ch analog.



not your ONLY option....


you can also upgrade to a newer player that can do SACD or DVD-A over HDMI


----------



## ShannonT

If only that were actually an option.


----------



## Joe Q

For a 600+ page thread started in 2007, I am amazed at the small number of posts about the XM Radio.


Anywho, Since I recently bought a car with XM Radio built in, I decided to buy the XM radio Module that plugs into the XM jack on the 3808.



For the life of me, I can not figure out how to program the presets. I have read the manual a zillion times but it is very short on detail.


The OSD shows you which buttons to hit on the remote to control the thing but several don't even do anything.


So far all I can do is select a category and chanell up/down through that Category to find the station i want. I did something and managed to get A1 in the presets set to one channel I like but the best I can do is go to that preset and the channel up down, a PITA!!, to get to other stations I like.



Can someone either give a good explanation of how to use the thing or point me to a link on this site or another with instructions on how to control this Radio?



Thank You,

Joe


----------



## randalthor

I originally posted this in the HTPC area, but I was advised to also post my problem here.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randalthor* /forum/post/19933145
> 
> 
> I'm having handshake problems with my HTPC/Gaming PC. I built the computer back in July of 2010 and I have never had any handshake problems with it, until a couple of days ago. i have an ATI 5870 graphics card connected to a Denon 3808ci receiver, via hdmi. The receiver is connected to my Samsung 40 inch LCD TV (lnt4071f), via hdmi. I'm currently using ATI Catalyst 10.9 with the hotfix. I'm also running Windows 7 64bit.
> 
> 
> This next part will seem unrelated at first: Last week Tuesday I got rid of my Time Warner Cable DVR, and Cable TV subscription. I still have internet from them. I would get handshake from the Cable DVR all the time. I had the dvr hooked up to my receiver via hdmi. I would only get handshake on high def channels. The handshake, when it happened, would be a constant flickering in and out of video and audio. The only way to stop it, would be to switch to a standard def channel, wait a few seconds, and then switch back to the high def channel.
> 
> 
> My handshake problems with my computer didn't star occurring until the day after I got rid of my cable dvr and cable subscription. I never had the cable dvr hooked up to my computer; and I never recorded cable tv on my computer. I only record over antenna with my computer. Is this just a bizarre coincidence of timing?
> 
> 
> The handshake on my computer will occur while I'm surfing the internet, navigating folders on my desktop, watching tv in Windows Media Center, and while watching mkvs in mpc-hc. I've yet to see the handshake occur while playing a video game.
> 
> 
> The handshake will occur incredibly randomly. Sometimes hours will pass between occurrences ; other times, minutes or seconds. It's not a constant flickering of image and sound. Instead, it will flicker once, maybe twice, and then won't occur again for several seconds, minutes, or hours.
> 
> 
> If anyone knows how I can stop this handshake, I'd really appreciate your help.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulli* /forum/post/19933734
> 
> 
> Should be the Denon, I guess, if different devices have HDMI issues. Try disconnecting all HDMI-ins, then connect one by one making sure that it works. Even try with different ports for each device. In the most extreme case, try resetting it to factory.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randalthor* /forum/post/19934604
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply Tulli. My PS3 (hdmi), Xbox 360 (hdmi), and Wii(component cables) all work fine on every port; no handshake. I've tried connecting my computer on every one of my receiver's hdmi ports, but it doesn't seem to make a difference. The handshake continues to effect my pc on every hdmi port.
> 
> 
> Is there any other solutions besides resetting my receiver to its original factory settings?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tulli* /forum/post/19934898
> 
> 
> If the HTPC is the _only_ device you have HDMI issues with, then an EDID override would be my recommendation (see my sig. for details). Otherwise the problem is in the DENON, and maybe you should then check in the AVR/AVP section of the forum for similar issues and solutions before resetting it to factory settings.



Any suggestions to fix my handshake problem?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Try replacing the HDMI cable. Has the ATI card had a new firmware update recently?


----------



## davelr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *randalthor* 
Any suggestions to fix my handshake problem?
Not sure if this will help, but a long time ago (ok, 3 years) HDMI handshake issues surfaced as a particular problem between the 3808/4308/5308 series Denon's and Sony TV's, particularly it seems, XBRs. As I had just purchased one of each I found this particularly distressing when the picture and sound would just drop out and come back 2-3 secs. later with my wife looking at me like I was a total idiot for spending all that money...


A number of us with the problem corresponded here and researched there. My problem was very random, sometimes going weeks, sometime 4 to 5 times a week. Others had it far worse with dropouts every day frequently. In my research I also found some reports that this appeared as well with some Samsungs and Sharps, but the numbers appeared far less than with the Sonys.


Denon and Sony, were of course useless. In todays digital world it's easy to assume that if something "meets spec" that it will just automatically work ok with everything else that "meets spec". In reality though, electronics specifications at their heart still deal somewhat with the underlying analog behavior of electronic signals and so have ranges. It is my belief that Denon and Sony were operating at opposite ends of some relevant range causing behavior such as everyone was reporting. In such cases small differences in a particular unit from another might create large differences in behavior.


You might be suffering from a similar situation where some change (perhaps disconnecting your cable box from the HDMI stage in the Denon, they are all on the same board) has started this behavior.


In any event, the solution for at least some of us with the Denon-Sony problem was to introduce an HDMI splitter (not switch) in the signal chain between the two devices which seems to handle the handshake correctly. Since I did this about 2.5 years ago, we've not had a single dropout.


While not free, the $70 or so that I spent to insert the splitter was money well spent. I don't know if this would solve your problem, but it might be worth a try. The splitter a number of us used was from Monoprice and if you want, I could look up the model number and PM it to you.


----------



## randalthor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/19936226
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Try replacing the HDMI cable. Has the ATI card had a new firmware update recently?



I'll try a different hdmi cable and see if that works. I've haven't updated my firmware since 10.9 came out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19937400
> 
> 
> In any event, the solution for at least some of us with the Denon-Sony problem was to introduce an HDMI splitter (not switch) in the signal chain between the two devices which seems to handle the handshake correctly. Since I did this about 2.5 years ago, we've not had a single dropout.
> 
> 
> While not free, the $70 or so that I spent to insert the splitter was money well spent. I don't know if this would solve your problem, but it might be worth a try. The splitter a number of us used was from Monoprice and if you want, I could look up the model number and PM it to you.



Would this cheap ($31.08) hdmi splitter work? http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...mat=4#feedback It doesn't say if it supports DTS-HD Master audio and Dolby True HD.


Or would I need this more expensive ($51.06) hdmi splitter be needed? http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 This one specifically says it supports DTS-HD and Dolby True HD 7.1


Or should I buy the really expensive ($92.95) Gefen HDmi Detective Plus? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=ATVPDKIKX0DER 


And if I do buy one of these products, where do I put it? My PC is the only thing giving me handshake problems, so should I put it in between my PC and my Denon receiver? Or should I put one of these products between my receiver and my TV?


So I'm assuming that there's no firmware update from Denon that fixes this problem, right? Or would some kind of Edid override fix my problem (If I'm feeling cheap)? And thanks for your help davelr.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randalthor* /forum/post/19939224
> 
> 
> Would this cheap ($31.08) hdmi splitter work? Or would I need this more expensive ($51.06) hdmi splitter be needed?
> 
> 
> And if I do buy one of these products, where do I put it? My PC is the only thing giving me handshake problems, so should I put it in between my PC and my Denon receiver? Or should I put one of these products between my receiver and my TV?
> 
> 
> So I'm assuming that there's no firmware update from Denon that fixes this problem, right? Or would some kind of Edid override fix my problem (If I'm feeling cheap)? And thanks for your help davelr.



It's the one for $51.06, nice price drop. In an earlier post for someone else I listed the following: "The splitter costs about $65 and a 2' HDMI cable about another $5. Monoprice has a 30 day (I think) return policy so you can try without much risk. BTW, the splitter is Monoprice product id 4921."


You'll note that this is the product id of the $51 unit. I've not had any problems with this splitter and have fed both DTS and Dolby HD audio through it. I'd not bet that 3D would work, though, but I really don't care about that.


I'd try the splitter between your PC HDMI out and the 3808 HDMI in and see if that helps. You would only put the splitter between the 3808 and the TV if you were seeing the behavior on all sources. If it doesn't help you can return it to Monoprice and you may only be out the shipping or whatever.


To the best of my knowledge, no firmware updates ever addressed the dropout issue that I had (3808 to Sony). My unit is current with all updates (both Denon and Sony) but of course I've never pulled the splitter to see if the problem is still there. My bet is that it still would be and people did raise this issue for some time after I implemented the splitter and past a couple of more Denon firmware updates.


I'd correct my earlier remark in that I've only had the splitter in the system for about 2 years, not 2.5, but still I've had no dropouts with it at all.


good luck


----------



## randalthor

Thanks for all your help Davelr! I've been reading over the Edid override thread and it seems a little to complicated for my tastes.







I'm glad I won't need to buy the $92.95 HDMI Detective Plus. I'm going to buy the Monoprice HDMI splitter. $51.06 isn't too expensive of a price to finally be rid of this annoying handshake problem. Like you said, if it doesn't work, I can just return it.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19940093
> 
> 
> It's the one for $51.06, nice price drop. In an earlier post for someone else I listed the following: "The splitter costs about $65 and a 2' HDMI cable about another $5. Monoprice has a 30 day (I think) return policy so you can try without much risk. BTW, the splitter is Monoprice product id 4921."
> 
> 
> You'll note that this is the product id of the $51 unit. I've not had any problems with this splitter and have fed both DTS and Dolby HD audio through it. I'd not bet that 3D would work, though, but I really don't care about that.
> 
> 
> I'd try the splitter between your PC HDMI out and the 3808 HDMI in and see if that helps. You would only put the splitter between the 3808 and the TV if you were seeing the behavior on all sources. If it doesn't help you can return it to Monoprice and you may only be out the shipping or whatever.
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no firmware updates ever addressed the dropout issue that I had (3808 to Sony). My unit is current with all updates (both Denon and Sony) but of course I've never pulled the splitter to see if the problem is still there. My bet is that it still would be and people did raise this issue for some time after I implemented the splitter and past a couple of more Denon firmware updates.
> 
> 
> I'd correct my earlier remark in that I've only had the splitter in the system for about 2 years, not 2.5, but still I've had no dropouts with it at all.
> 
> 
> good luck



How well do you think this splitter would work between a 3D Blu-Ray Player and the Denon 3808?

I'm thinking to split the signal to bypass the Denon for 3D. -basically to send video to the display and Audio to the Denon. I know the splitter wouldn't actually split Audio/Video.

Another option I'm looking at is a 3d player with dual HDMI.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Go the dual HDMI BDP route as the splitter won't work with the BDP and AVR with 3D video.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/19940280
> 
> 
> How well do you think this splitter would work between a 3D Blu-Ray Player and the Denon 3808?
> 
> I'm thinking to split the signal to bypass the Denon for 3D. -basically to send video to the display and Audio to the Denon. I know the splitter wouldn't actually split Audio/Video.
> 
> Another option I'm looking at is a 3d player with dual HDMI.



Since I've not got any 3D stuff, I don't know for sure, but as I said in my other post I'd doubt that 3D would work since it's an older splitter design.


I guess I'd concur with jdsmoothie that a dual output player would be safer.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19940614
> 
> 
> Since I've not got any 3D stuff, I don't know for sure, but as I said in my other post I'd doubt that 3D would work since it's an older splitter design.
> 
> 
> I guess I'd concur with jdsmoothie that a dual output player would be safer.



Easiest thing to do is to get a 3D w/component audio output. You can get the Sammy 5900 or 6900 that do 3D w/component audio (I have that) and use the HDMI for video to the TV or 3D adapter, and the component directly to the AVR for lossless audio. I also have a 4 x 2 monoprice splitter to get 3D games and HD audio from my PS3.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Easiest thing to do is..."


Well if you are looking for easiest and cheapest, the answer is pick up another bluray player, 3d, etc.


I picked up a Sony S570 for around 100 bucks. Cheaper than any of the high end splitters, etc., and I don't worry about if 3D is going to work, etc. PS3 for games, 3D, to the 3808 via optical, video to TV directly via hdmi. S570 for regular bluray, HD Audio, to the 3808 via HDMI.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randalthor* /forum/post/19935506
> 
> 
> Any suggestions to fix my handshake problem?



Did you give him the EDID info and install the override? I had to do it to solve my handshake issues.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/19942357
> 
> 
> "Easiest thing to do is..."
> 
> 
> Well if you are looking for easiest and cheapest, the answer is pick up another bluray player, 3d, etc.
> 
> 
> I picked up a Sony S570 for around 100 bucks. Cheaper than any of the high end splitters, etc., and I don't worry about if 3D is going to work, etc. PS3 for games, 3D, to the 3808 via optical, video to TV directly via hdmi. S570 for regular bluray, HD Audio, to the 3808 via HDMI.



That's exactly what I just said...$150 can get you one w/component audio so lossless/HD audio and HDMI video output.


----------



## Loki45

All of a sudden, after a few years of flawless operation, my AVR-3808CI does not output video signal to the TV, no matter if via HDMI or component, and with none of my input sources (I have 4 different ones). The only thing I see is a blue screen. I also made sure it's not the TV monitor, and the PURE DIRECT setting is allright too. Audio works. What could it be? Kaputt?


----------



## batpig

reset the microprocessor and cross your fingers...


----------



## Loki45

Thx for responding. Resetting the MP did the trick, although it took me a few minutes to find in the manual where it's described. This manual is really something. Thank you for doing this!


----------



## cybrsage

I hope it does not return...it could be the start of the CPU board failing, which Denon wants $700 to replace.


I am seriously thinking about trying to find a source for one, buying it myself, and replacing it. I already have the maintenance manual...and it is not actually too bad to replace the CPU board (just time consuming).


----------



## ShannonT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/19950468
> 
> 
> I hope it does not return...it could be the start of the CPU board failing, which Denon wants $700 to replace.



My unit has done the blue screen thing a few times. I usually have to turn off the main power button to get it to start working again?


Is this a known precursor to a failed mainboard?


----------



## cfraser

^ My take on it is that like just about with any computer, and the 3808 is an A/V computer, occasionally things go snakey and a reboot/reset or power cycle is required. It doesn't necessarily mean something is 'breaking' IME.


Yes, I have quite often, especially in the last ~year since the last firmware update, had to turn off the main 3808 power switch to get things working properly again. Usually in my case it's because of the network connection, the 3808 doesn't seem to recover from any network issue/interruption gracefully now.


Also the other week I turned on the AVR and all the Audyssey setup was gone, nothing else was affected. I have since both run Audyssey and loaded old configs dozens of times and found nothing amiss, everything is working beautifully (3808 about 3 years old), will keep fingers crossed.


On another topic, let me add a little 'tip' that sort of passed me by. It's on the Audyssey site, and probably has been mentioned in this thread if you can find it. I had issues with Dynamic EQ that so many people seem to love, and which Audyssey automatically sets to ON whenever you run it. The problem for me was the over-compensation, especially the excessive bass boost, that DEQ applies with some sources. The 3808 doesn't have the specific DEQ 'offset' feature that newer Audyssey AVRs have to set the compensation level. But actually you can affect the DEQ compensation level even better than using the fixed offsets others offer. What you do is *reduce* the digital input level (it's in the source menu), you can go to -12dB which should be enough for most. When you reduce the digital input level, you have to increase the master volume level to get the same volume. Audyssey looks at the master volume level when setting DEQ comp, so it adds less comp when it 'sees' the volume setting is higher. This works especially well with TV and tuner audio sources.


----------



## nonsuchpro

Sorry i think I might have posted in the wrong place but if the PS3 can update to HDMI 1.4 via a software update then why can the Denon 3808ci

Thanks


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nonsuchpro* /forum/post/19953583
> 
> 
> Sorry i think I might have posted in the wrong place but if the PS3 can update to HDMI 1.4 via a software update then why can the Denon 3808ci
> 
> Thanks




Because PS3 has the cell processor and has the horsepower to emulate anything in software. AVR's lack the horsepower.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nonsuchpro* /forum/post/19953583
> 
> 
> Sorry i think I might have posted in the wrong place but if the PS3 can update to HDMI 1.4 via a software update then why can the Denon 3808ci
> 
> Thanks



Also, keep in mind that the PS3 offers 3D video or lossless audio but not both at the same time as an HDMI 1.4 BDP can do.


----------



## Canyonlands

I've owned my 3808 since new and just recently, when I take it over to net.sub for Net Audio / Denon Radio, I no longer have the station list. On the LAN connected computer I have Favorites, Internet Radio, and Recently Played as selection options but clicking on any of them just refreshes the screen. I don't have many stations set in memory but if I pick one of them it will play but the screen doesn't switch to indicate the station that's playing.


I use this feature often and would like to revive it? Any ideas of what the problem is?


----------



## mintonbrooks

Hi! I am a new member. I moved and after setting up my system in time ofr the Super Bowl today, I find the video+audio signal to the Pioneer Elite display interupts for a few seconds every 1-3 minutes. Any ideas for troubleshooting? (I love my system, but please know I am a relative novice technically).


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Canyon.....


Do a full power off. Have it on, turn it off with the small power button. Give it a second, turn it back on with the small power button. It should come on as you didn't go into standby. Then check your memory presets.


----------



## cfraser

Also could be due to a change in audio format (i.e. for commercials) from the source if it's HDMI, the HDMI will 'glitch' for a couple seconds when that happens. Edit: I should say that this annoyed me so much that I changed the audio to an optical connection, no loss of quality.


----------



## cottage

I'm trying to do something and the Denon manual is somewhat confusing on the issue. Has anyone else attempted this?


I have my Denon 3808 connected to my home network via Ethernet cable. I am able to play MP3s located on the computer but they play sequentially. I'd like to shuffle the songs. Here is what I attempted:

Menu/Source Select/"Net/USB"/Playback Mode/Random - I try to select "ON" but the Denon will not allow me to make that selection. It stays set to "OFF".


The manual makes some reference to the shuffle feature only working when the input is assigned to iPod mode. However, there is no "Assign" option associated with the NET/USB input.


Has anyone found a way to shuffle songs played on the Denon 3808 from a networked computer?


Edit: Feb 7, 2011

I e-mailed Denon tech support and they report that the "Shuffle" feature only works on a device connected to a USB port not the Ethernet port.


----------



## eyespy39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nonsuchpro* /forum/post/19953583
> 
> 
> Sorry i think I might have posted in the wrong place but if the PS3 can update to HDMI 1.4 via a software update then why can the Denon 3808ci
> 
> Thanks



I've read some comments here that 3D-content from BD-players gets through the 3808 if you do not let the AVR do any modifications to the video signal. The bandwidth and computational power of the 3808 would not allow for more than unaltered pass-through of the signal.

What would be interesting still would be the audio return channel capabilities of HDMI-1.4. But I've read that this would need dedicated hard-wiring which, of course, cannot be applied via firmware updates.


----------



## mintonbrooks

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* 
Canyon.....


Do a full power off. Have it on, turn it off with the small power button. Give it a second, turn it back on with the small power button. It should come on as you didn't go into standby. Then check your memory presets.
Thank you! I tried that and it seems to have worked!


----------



## mintonbrooks

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cfraser* 
Also could be due to a change in audio format (i.e. for commercials) from the source if it's HDMI, the HDMI will 'glitch' for a couple seconds when that happens. Edit: I should say that this annoyed me so much that I changed the audio to an optical connection, no loss of quality.
I have noticed that behavior going back forever, though very much limited relative to what has been happening the last couple days. I appreciate hearing about using the optical cable.


Thank you both!


----------



## rakosnicek

Attached to this email is a small Java application.


You MUST have Java installed for this application to work. If you do not have Java installed, download the latest version of Java from Oracle:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/ja...ads/index.html 

and click on "Download JRE". Download and install Java.


Then...


The attachment is called "DenonCP.zip". To use it, follow these instructions:

1) Save the attachment as "DenonCP.zip"

2) Rename the file to "DenonCP.jar"

3) Double click on "DenonCP.jar"

4) Click on "Connect" and input the IP address of your Denon 3808CI.


If that asks you to select the application to launch it with, you need to find "C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\javaw.exe" or "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\javaw.exe" for Windows 7.


If you wanted to run this from a command window:

"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\javaw.exe" -jar DenonCP.jar


It goes without saying that the above instructions are for Windows platform computers. If you're using Linux, you will have to download and install Java yourself. I have no working knowledge of Linux. The same applies to people with Mac computers from Apple. The only advice I can provide is that it needs to be started in the same fashion: use javaw to run the DenonCP.jar file.


This is highly experimental. All that it currently provides is volume control, source selection and browsing/playing networked audio sources such as Internet Radio and UPnP servers.


The application has been developed to work with the latest firmware from Denon for the 3808CI. It may not work with earlier releases as there are various changes in the web server that impact the management. It may also work with other networked Denon AVR's such as the 4310, 48xx, etc - I don't know.


As always, use at your own risk!


Any and all feedback welcome.


Have fun!

 

DenonCP.zip 37.40234375k . file


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/19940093
> 
> 
> It's the one for $51.06, nice price drop. In an earlier post for someone else I listed the following: "The splitter costs about $65 and a 2' HDMI cable about another $5. Monoprice has a 30 day (I think) return policy so you can try without much risk. BTW, the splitter is Monoprice product id 4921."
> 
> 
> You'll note that this is the product id of the $51 unit. I've not had any problems with this splitter and have fed both DTS and Dolby HD audio through it. I'd not bet that 3D would work, though, but I really don't care about that.
> 
> 
> I'd try the splitter between your PC HDMI out and the 3808 HDMI in and see if that helps. You would only put the splitter between the 3808 and the TV if you were seeing the behavior on all sources. If it doesn't help you can return it to Monoprice and you may only be out the shipping or whatever.
> 
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no firmware updates ever addressed the dropout issue that I had (3808 to Sony). My unit is current with all updates (both Denon and Sony) but of course I've never pulled the splitter to see if the problem is still there. My bet is that it still would be and people did raise this issue for some time after I implemented the splitter and past a couple of more Denon firmware updates.
> 
> 
> I'd correct my earlier remark in that I've only had the splitter in the system for about 2 years, not 2.5, but still I've had no dropouts with it at all.
> 
> 
> good luck



I've had the 3 second blank screen/dropout/HDMI handshake issue since I bought my 3808 2-3 years ago. Slightly annoying, but don't watch much TV.


Finally did something about it, bought the $51 switch from monoprice last week.


No dropouts since, thanks to all.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cottage* /forum/post/19960425
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do something and the Denon manual is somewhat confusing on the issue. Has anyone else attempted this?
> 
> 
> I have my Denon 3808 connected to my home network via Ethernet cable. I am able to play MP3s located on the computer but they play sequentially. I'd like to shuffle the songs. Here is what I attempted:
> 
> Menu/Source Select/"Net/USB"/Playback Mode/Random - I try to select "ON" but the Denon will not allow me to make that selection. It stays set to "OFF".
> 
> 
> The manual makes some reference to the shuffle feature only working when the input is assigned to iPod mode. However, there is no "Assign" option associated with the NET/USB input.
> 
> 
> Has anyone found a way to shuffle songs played on the Denon 3808 from a networked computer?
> 
> 
> Edit: Feb 7, 2011
> 
> I e-mailed Denon tech support and they report that the "Shuffle" feature only works on a device connected to a USB port not the Ethernet port.



This feature can be made to work, although it depends exactly what you're trying to do.


On my PC I have individual folders for each artist and within each of these are folders for each album.


At the top of the tree I have another folder 0000RANDOM. In this is a duplicate of all the songs in my collection. Start playback of any song in the RANDOM folder and then go into the menu and selct RANDOM ON...it will sometimes take a couple fo goes to get it turned it on but it does eventually work; I've even had it refuse to turn on, exited the menu and when I go back RANDOM is on.










Doing this allows you to play your entire music collection randomly. Of course it also takes up twice as much disc space.


blairy


----------



## rakosnicek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cottage* /forum/post/19960425
> 
> 
> I'm trying to do something and the Denon manual is somewhat confusing on the issue. Has anyone else attempted this?
> 
> 
> I have my Denon 3808 connected to my home network via Ethernet cable. I am able to play MP3s located on the computer but they play sequentially. I'd like to shuffle the songs. Here is what I attempted:
> 
> Menu/Source Select/"Net/USB"/Playback Mode/Random - I try to select "ON" but the Denon will not allow me to make that selection. It stays set to "OFF".



To turn Random Off, the usual procedure I use is this:

Click Random Off

Click Random On

Click Random Off


Thus what I suspect you need to do is:

Click Random On

Click Random Off

Click Random On




> Quote:
> Has anyone found a way to shuffle songs played on the Denon 3808 from a networked computer?
> 
> 
> Edit: Feb 7, 2011
> 
> I e-mailed Denon tech support and they report that the "Shuffle" feature only works on a device connected to a USB port not the Ethernet port.



Which email address do you use for tech support? I've got many questions for them about their networking (or notworking)....


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/19975197
> 
> 
> which email address do you use for tech support? I've got many questions for them about their *net*working (or *not*working)....



roflmao


----------



## rec head

To turn random on I use AVR-Remote on my android phone. Best interface for using NET/USB. Playlists are also hugely helpful.


----------



## JayMan007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JayMan007* 
Thanks. That's what I was looking for.

So it will pass 1080i 3D from STB (FiOS) and PS3 and 3D BluRay player?

What audio will it pass? I'm guessing DD 5.1, and maybe DTS... But what about PCM from PS3(fat)?
OK, I ended up getting the Samsung Plasma with Shrek bundle.

I am able to watch 3D from Fios OnDemand - through 3808 to Samsung. I have to change the TV to 3D mode, and side-by-side.

Yesterday I downloaded the MotoStorm 3D Demo on PS3, and when I go into that version, the display goes crazy. Is there some setting on PS3 for 3D?


Also, when I tried the Shrek 1 3D disc, the PS3 recognized it, but when I selected it, it was like the PS3 locked up. I could eject the disc, but it would not respond to either the controller or remote.

I tried an older BD disc (Black Hawk Down) and it worked fine.

Before I downloaded the Demo, it made me upgrade to the latest FW (3.56-I think).

Any suggestions?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Don't forget the AVR won't pass FULL 1080p 3D so if the PS3 cannot be set to 720p for 3D you'll have to pass it directly to the Sammy.


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JayMan007* 
OK, I ended up getting the Samsung Plasma with Shrek bundle.

I am able to watch 3D from Fios OnDemand - through 3808 to Samsung. I have to change the TV to 3D mode, and side-by-side.

Yesterday I downloaded the MotoStorm 3D Demo on PS3, and when I go into that version, the display goes crazy. Is there some setting on PS3 for 3D?


Also, when I tried the Shrek 1 3D disc, the PS3 recognized it, but when I selected it, it was like the PS3 locked up. I could eject the disc, but it would not respond to either the controller or remote.

I tried an older BD disc (Black Hawk Down) and it worked fine.

Before I downloaded the Demo, it made me upgrade to the latest FW (3.56-I think).

Any suggestions?
Hi JayMan007, connect the PS3 directly to TV and reset the PS3 to recognize 3D.


----------



## JayMan007

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JChin* 
Hi JayMan007, connect the PS3 directly to TV and reset the PS3 to recognize 3D.
Where do you reset the PS3?

-wouldn't it have done that after FW update?


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JayMan007* 
Where do you reset the PS3?

-wouldn't it have done that after FW update?
Hold the power on button down until two beeps.


- Then go to "Settings" then scroll to "Display Settings"

- Select "Video Output Settings"

- Highlight "HDMI" scroll right

- Select "Automatic" scroll right

- Screen will turn black then come back on

- Highlight "YES" (Make sure you highlighted "YES") and Select it

- A dialog should come up indicating your TV supports 3D

- Enter your 3DTV's screen size then scroll right


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/19977220
> 
> 
> Hold the power on button down until two beeps.
> 
> 
> - Then go to "Settings" then scroll to "Display Settings"
> 
> - Select "Video Output Settings"
> 
> - Highlight "HDMI" scroll right
> 
> - Select "Automatic" scroll right
> 
> - Screen will turn black then come back on
> 
> - Highlight "YES" (Make sure you highlighted "YES") and Select it
> 
> - A dialog should come up indicating your TV supports 3D
> 
> - Enter your 3DTV's screen size then scroll right



ok, I see 720p (3D) and 1080p (3D) as display.


I'm able to get the MotoStorm 3D Demo to work when I connect the PS3 directly to my display (Samsung Plasma 58c7000). This looks to be 720p, so shouldn't the Denon be able to pass this through? Isn't it 1.3a?

I need to swap-out 1 cable (between PS3 & Denon) but it should be a high speed HDMI.

Could there be something in a Denon firmware? -It's been a long time since I've done that... so long, I don't remember how to do it.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/19785332
> 
> 
> sorry, should have been more clear... it will never support full 1080p 3D content (HDMI 1.3 is fine for 1080i 3D pass through)



What about 720p 3D content?

I tried the MotoStorm 3D Demo, and when PS3 is directly connected to display, it will work, but not when connected through Denon.


----------



## rakosnicek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/19975709
> 
> 
> roflmao



I wish I was joking... even some of the URLs in the Denon are wonky, e.g.

http://192.168.0.1/NETAUDIO/d_netaduio,asp 


"aduio"? that's a new one for me... baked into the firmware, no less.


If used for long enough, some of the URLs just stop doing anything and it needs to be "rebooted" to get going again!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/20002442
> 
> 
> I wish I was joking... even some of the URLs in the Denon are wonky, e.g.
> 
> http://192.168.0.1/NETAUDIO/d_netaduio,asp
> 
> 
> "aduio"? that's a new one for me... baked into the firmware, no less.
> 
> 
> If used for long enough, some of the URLs just stop doing anything and it needs to be "rebooted" to get going again!



Just for the record I found your play on words (networking versus notworking) incredibly funny.


I certainly wasn't laughing at your issue.


let's try and bear in mind that the 3808 was one of the first gen network AVR's and it ain's gonna be perfect. Be patient and persevere and above all, understand and accept it's limitations and, hey, what it does it does quite well...most of the time.


blairy


----------



## pbadss

I'm looking to move my receiver to a location I will have access to 2 cat6 cables. I'd like to go HDMI to cat6, but I understand things can get tricky when a receiver is involved. Does anybody have good experience with their Denon 3808 and an HDMI over ethernet wallplate?


Brand recommendations?


Thanks!


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pbadss* /forum/post/20015769
> 
> 
> I'm looking to move my receiver to a location I will have access to 2 cat6 cables. I'd like to go HDMI to cat6, but I understand things can get tricky when a receiver is involved. Does anybody have good experience with their Denon 3808 and an HDMI over ethernet wallplate?
> 
> 
> Brand recommendations?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Don't know if you've seen this thread, but maybe it will help.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1272288


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"it needs to be "rebooted" to get going again!"


One of the several bugs Denon left unsquashed are its network function. It does not recover from an error state at all. So if your internet radio station is goofed, you have to use the small power button to reset the network state of the 3808.


Stuff like that.


Whatever code is needed for a network interface to recover from an error state and return to a normal state, the Denon 3808's are in serious need of that code.


"let's try and bear in mind that the 3808 was one of the first gen network AVR's and it ain's gonna be perfect."


So its our expectations that are at fault? I see.


Network interfaces are not new despite your assessment. Secondly the 3808 is not a first generation network home receiver. Clearly not the last in a long line of developed products. But it is not "first".


Denon did not invest in getting bugs worked out of stuff like its network functions nor its networked applications. Its on Denon, not on our expectations. The only reason Denon didn't is Denon ran the old cost/value equation and we end users came up on the short end of that equation.


We're stuck and it is what it is. But it is on Denon, not we end users.


----------



## builtinbc

I have an old Technics 1200 turntable with a very old Stanton 681EEE (moving magnet, 3.5 mv output) cartridge. It sounded fine with my old Kenwood 1080VR receiver. I haven't used it for several years now, since replacing the Kenwood with the Denon AVR-3808CI.


Unfortunately when I did hook it up to the Denon, it clips badly in louder passages. It's unclear whether this is due to deterioration in the stylus or cartridge (apparently these have a fairly long but finite "shelf life", independent of stylus wear with use). I have cleaned the stylus and fiddled with it a bit, with perhaps a little improvement, but the distortion is still very noticeable in the loud passages. I tried disconnecting the ground wire (which according to the manual can adversely affect sound quality with some turntables) to no avail. There doesn't appear to be a way to adjust phono input sensitivity on the Denon.


I'm thinking of switching to the Denon DL-110 (moving coil, but high output, and apparently c/w the AVR-3808CI). Thoughts anyone? Thanks.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *builtinbc* /forum/post/20038138
> 
> 
> I have an old Technics 1200 turntable with a very old Stanton 681EEE (moving magnet, 3.5 mv output) cartridge. It sounded fine with my old Kenwood 1080VR receiver. I haven't used it for several years now, since replacing the Kenwood with the Denon AVR-3808CI.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to the Denon DL-110 (moving coil, but high output, and apparently c/w the AVR-3808CI). Thoughts anyone? Thanks.



I have a 1970's vintage Stanton 681EEE in a Thorens TD-160 turntable that I use to rip some of my vinyl collection to flac files. In doing this I feed the signal through a USB Phono Plus which converts the signal to USB to be captured on a PC. The Phono Plus unit does allow the input and output signals to be trimmed, but unless I'm just totally careless there isn't much distortion in the signal (use Audacity to capture and edit).


I admit, though, that I've never connected the turntable to the 3808 to see if the phono preamp overloads or not. If it would be helpful I could hook it up sometime this week to see if seems to overload or not.


----------



## davelr

BTW, found this thread (I'm sure there are others) with a LOT of discussion re: styli in 681 cartridges. Some of the discussion may be of interest.

http://www.vinylengine.com/phpBB2/vi...er=asc&start=0 


Sorry, last off topic post on this.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/20038942
> 
> 
> I have a 1970's vintage Stanton 681EEE in a Thorens TD-160 turntable...



Lol, I have exactly the same setup (though I don't use it anymore), bought in '73. Went through many styli in the day. All I wanted to say is there's no way at all that 681EEE stylus is any good now, it was 'dead' probably 25 years ago at least. The elastomers that suspend the stylus don't last, will really limit HF response and probably even permanently 'remove' it from the LPs. You can buy a new stylus, or the whole cart for that matter, cheaper now than in the early 80s.


I think the other guy wasn't worried about overload, more likely about not having enough drive with a HO MC cart. The 681EEE shouldn't overload at all, it has a standard MM output level which the 3808 phono input handles OK.


----------



## Nickff

I am considering adding an Emotiva XPA-3 to my setup to power my fronts and center (JBL e90s and ec35) and I will let the 3808 power the rears.


Will I need to make any changes to the 3808 (in the menu or otherwise) when I add the amp?


----------



## batpig

nope, although you should probably re-run Audyssey. At minimum (if you don't want to re-run) you will need to make sure the speaker level volumes are matched (the amp gain will probably be different from the internal amps).


but other than that, nothing else needs to change.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nope, although you should probably re-run Audyssey. At minimum (if you don't want to re-run) you will need to make sure the speaker level volumes are matched (the amp gain will probably be different from the internal amps).
> 
> 
> but other than that, nothing else needs to change.



Do I leave the surrounds attached as is? Also, if they are the only thing amped by the 3808 how many watts will be pushed to them?


I appreciate the help.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Yes ... connecting an external amp is fairly straight forward. Use the pre-outs for the channels you want to connect to the external amp and continue using the AVR's speaker posts for those channels you want the AVR to power. The surrounds will still draw the same amount of power required as when the amp isn't connected as they draw very little power.


----------



## Thunder240

Hey guys, I have a question about the extent to which the Denon 3808ci performs signal processing when set to "Stereo", and the nature of that processing.


I'm adding a sub to my system, and like many subs, it can either be connected using LFE or high level inputs, but not both at the same time. A lot of music that I listen to is not studio remastered. It's recorded in basic stereo, with no LFE track. If I hook up the sub using LFE and listen to music using "Stereo", will the Denon generate an LFE signal to send to my sub, or do I have to use a different setting like "PLII music"? I know I could make things simple by connecting the sub using the high level inputs, but I want to use LFE for when I'm watching movies.


Assuming the answer is "sometimes, depends on your bass management settings", what should my settings be? Must the fronts be set to "small"? My preference is to keep them set to "large", even after I connect the sub, since I have floor standing fronts that include built-in 12 in woofers, and I'd like to get bass out of the fronts and the sub.


Thanks!


----------



## cfraser

^ You go into the 2-channel setup menu. It will be apparent in there what you can do, it is quite flexible and is a unique setup config just for stereo listening. One option is to have bass (you select the XO) sent to the 'large' speaker and the sub. You'll select LFE+Main then; there will be no LFE of course but you'll get bass from both the speaker and the sub will also get the selected range via the LFE/SW-out cable.


Normally though, for 'most accurate' reproduction, you'd set the full-range speaker to 'small' and *integrate* the sub via XO selection so that there's a smooth sonic transition from speaker to sub. Unless you want an awful lot of bass.


----------



## Thunder240

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cfraser* 
^ You go into the 2-channel setup menu. It will be apparent in there what you can do, it is quite flexible and is a unique setup config just for stereo listening. One option is to have bass (you select the XO) sent to the 'large' speaker and the sub. You'll select LFE+Main then; there will be no LFE of course but you'll get bass from both the speaker and the sub will also get the selected range via the LFE/SW-out cable.


Normally though, for 'most accurate' reproduction, you'd set the full-range speaker to 'small' and *integrate* the sub via XO selection so that there's a smooth sonic transition from speaker to sub. Unless you want an awful lot of bass.
Thanks, that's really helpful! I have a huge space to fill (7000 cu ft), so yes, I do want a lot of bass, but not at the expense of poor sound quality. But it looks like I can experiment with the 2 ch and bass management settings to see what sounds best for me.


----------



## piccirilli

Corrupt software! My 3808 needs a software reload, the menus for internet radio do not work correctly.

I need to either erase program software or enable the software so the Denon server will do a software reload. I've tried microprocessor reset, etc. etc. Problem is the Denon server 'sees' the latest software rev level, so it will not update or reload, even though it is corrupt. Anyone had any success with getting around this?


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/20101099
> 
> 
> Corrupt software! My 3808 needs a software reload, the menus for internet radio do not work correctly.
> 
> I need to either erase program software or enable the software so the Denon server will do a software reload. I've tried microprocessor reset, etc. etc. Problem is the Denon server 'sees' the latest software rev level, so it will not update or reload, even though it is corrupt. Anyone had any success with getting around this?



What's the actual problem you are having with Internet radio? If it's that you select station A from a list of stations and station B actually plays, then that means that Random play is turned on. You just need to turn Random off and all will be well.


Mike


----------



## piccirilli

I can initially select and play an internet radio station, but subsequent radio stations won't play. The 'enter' command freezes up. Also, my saved internet radio station presets do not work, nor can I reprogram them. Since I can initially play any internet radio station, it's mostly like firmware corruption vs hardware fault.

It's ridiculous there is no way for a user to dump software or toggle a software switch to force a re-flash, without sending back to repair center.


Does anyone have Denon's inside secret to using an RS232 cable to force software reload? I can bet you this is how Denon re-flashes units that are messed up.

No mention of this in the service manual. Any Denon insiders here? With all the ethernet bugs left in the latest rev levels, there will come a time when many of us will need a fix like this.


----------



## cfraser

Since people are discussing internet radio (which I've never specifically had problems with, besides that the whole AVR is picky with network stuff IMO), I have a Q:


Has anybody figured out how to adjust individual channel levels with IR? The usual CH SELECT doesn't work here, weird it doesn't work (apparently) only for this but works for other radio. Some IR stations I've been listening to lately have an awful bass boost and I'd like to reduce the SW level...obviously I could just keep turning the sub off like I've been doing, but thought there might be some trickery needed to get the channel level menu since it's so obviously missing here...


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I have no idea about software reload. I do know that with the internet radio stuff when mine gets goofed up I do a small power button reset. It that doesn't work you do a full hard reset and start rebuilding your internet radio presets from scratch.


cf...


I'm not sure exactly what you are asking but you can setup a programmable remote, like my Harmony One, with presets for the equalizer, etc., functions and as needed change settings on the fly.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"the whole AVR is picky with network stuff IMO)"


Not an opinion. It simply is. Why Denon left the network functions is such a state is beyond reasonable explanation. It is however why next go round Denon is not on my possible purchase list.


Edit: While not exactly on the subject of Denon my Argosy 335T is adding vtuner function to its firmware. Could be using the Denon for the internet radio functions with the Denon's flaky network coding will no longer be necessary.


----------



## shokhead

Like blairy said 3808 was one of the first gen network AVR's and it ain's gonna be perfect. Don't cram all Denons into a mold.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/20102947
> 
> 
> Since people are discussing internet radio (which I've never specifically had problems with, besides that the whole AVR is picky with network stuff IMO), I have a Q:
> 
> 
> Has anybody figured out how to adjust individual channel levels with IR? The usual CH SELECT doesn't work here, weird it doesn't work (apparently) only for this but works for other radio. Some IR stations I've been listening to lately have an awful bass boost and I'd like to reduce the SW level...obviously I could just keep turning the sub off like I've been doing, but thought there might be some trickery needed to get the channel level menu since it's so obviously missing here...



The only way I know to do this is with a programmable remote like a Harmony.


Since the "Enter" button won't bring up the Channel Select screen while in NET/USB mode, I've had to set up a Harmony screen(s) and assign buttons to the individual channel Up/Down functions. There are infrared commands that will bump the channel levels by 0.5 db (up or down) at a time. A little awkward, but since I only use Stereo mode (with SW) for NET/USB, I've enough room on a single screen for all the functions I need.


----------



## piccirilli

Small power button reset, microprocessor reset, network (deep reset), doesn't matter. Point is I should not have to send in my 3808 to reflash corrupt and buggy software. I will be calling Denon requesting the purchase of the service software.


Denon better not play the game of refusing to sell proprietary service software to it's users! I'll post my findings here for your reference.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/20101805
> 
> 
> I can initially select and play an internet radio station, but subsequent radio stations won't play. The 'enter' command freezes up. Also, my saved internet radio station presets do not work, nor can I reprogram them. Since I can initially play any internet radio station, it's mostly like firmware corruption vs hardware fault.
> 
> It's ridiculous there is no way for a user to dump software or toggle a software switch to force a re-flash, without sending back to repair center.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have Denon's inside secret to using an RS232 cable to force software reload? I can bet you this is how Denon re-flashes units that are messed up.
> 
> No mention of this in the service manual. Any Denon insiders here? With all the ethernet bugs left in the latest rev levels, there will come a time when many of us will need a fix like this.



Might not help but it's been around.
http://batpigworld.com/


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/20106934
> 
> 
> I've had to set up a Harmony screen(s) and assign buttons to the individual channel Up/Down functions. There are infrared commands that will bump the channel levels by 0.5 db (up or down) at a time.



I was wondering if there were such codes. How did you find them out? I vaguely recall a source of discrete IR codes for the 3808, but it's been close to a few years since I set the 3808 up and have no idea now where I saw/filed them... Even more trivially than discrete codes for SW volume +/- (the only ones I really need), I'm wondering if there's a discrete code for display dimming (yeah, really important...). Re the channel levels, it would sure help to be able to see them on the screen when adjusting (duh!) with discrete codes, it's really weird that Denon left them out only for Net/USB for no obvious (to me) reason.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"3808 was one of the first gen network AVR's"


That is not true. It is a untruth that in essence says the problem with the network function, or lack there of, is end users with unrealistic expectations.


There is nothing about the 3808 and network functions that are "first gen".


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Denon better not play the game of refusing to sell proprietary service software to it's users!"


Near as I can remember they have never released it to an end user and folks have to send their unit in. Good luck however.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/20109570
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there were such codes. How did you find them out? I vaguely recall a source of discrete IR codes for the 3808, but it's been close to a few years since I set the 3808 up and have no idea now where I saw/filed them... Even more trivially than discrete codes for SW volume +/- (the only ones I really need), I'm wondering if there's a discrete code for display dimming (yeah, really important...). Re the channel levels, it would sure help to be able to see them on the screen when adjusting (duh!) with discrete codes, it's really weird that Denon left them out only for Net/USB for no obvious (to me) reason.



Well I found the codes on the Harmony database where they have entries for discrete control of levels of all channels. Of course I can't see what the actual "code" is, but I think I had a list someplace. I'll look later today.


As far as dimming goes, the discrete level commands don't bring up the GUI display that shows the levels of each of the channels at the same time. They merely display a version of the normal volume slider annotated for which channel you're adjusting. Easier to see.


(My bad, realized too late that you were talking about the flourescent display on the AVR. The "dimmer" command cycles high, medium, low and off.)


What remote are you using? I've never actually messed around with the Denon remotes so don't know if the discrete adjustments can be done with them or not.


----------



## cfraser

^ I'm not using the Denon remote (or a Harmony), but I can program codes of any type if I know what they are. In the meantime I found the code document (probably originally came from the Denon site) I was looking for, and I see the discrete codes for the SW level and dimmer. So thanks for spurring me on by letting me know it was possible...


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/20109863
> 
> 
> "3808 was one of the first gen network AVR's"
> 
> 
> That is not true. It is a untruth that in essence says the problem with the network function, or lack there of, is end users with unrealistic expectations.
> 
> 
> There is nothing about the 3808 and network functions that are "first gen".



Well what was the first year Denon starting networking? Not a 3806.


----------



## piccirilli

Well I spoke to Denon and they informed me there is no field fix for reloading latest firmware. I offered to buy any service software or service knowledge and was again told the unit must be sent to the NJ repair center. They were very tight lipped when I inquired about how they reset firmware. I guess they think we are stupid that this is something more than a RS232 cable and service software on a laptop.

As suggested by the Denon phone tech who spoke with me, if enough people call in complaining about this poor method of fixing buggy and corrupt software, Denon may consider offering a user solution. Right now sending in our AVR's for 'firmware repair' is generating more service revenue at our expense. Really I can't see them giving up revenue unless more pressure is put on them to change.


----------



## jdsmoothie

The non-networking models with a RS-232 jack (eg. 2808, 2309, 2809, 2310) are currently firmware updated by the user with a laptop so it likely wouldn't be that difficult for a similar type update file to be created for the 3808.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/20112710
> 
> 
> if enough people call in complaining about this poor method of fixing buggy and corrupt software, Denon may consider offering a user solution.



Let's hope not for anything but firmware updates. Allowing users to load basic operating code (modified who-knows-how and analogous to rooting a cell phone) would be a service nightmare and surely lead to voided warranties at best and higher prices at worst. Likely both.


----------



## piccirilli

Yes that is what I meant, give owners a means for firmware updates or firmware reloads only. As of now there is no way to force a firmware reload, or go back one rev level to eliminate a bug or corruption. Personally, I don't trust Denon via Panurgy service center for the easy fix. They could easily come back telling me there is a bad card, $500 to fix. Additionally, shipping on a truck both directions could potentially create cold solder joints and connection problems I didn't have otherwise. Sending AVR to service center just for a firmware load is a very poor idea, anyway you look at it.


----------



## cfraser

piccirilli: I wouldn't assume your FW is messed up if *only* internet radio isn't working right. There are so many other things that can go wrong with network stuff with the 3808. For instance, anything changed in your router(s)? UPnP turned off? (having it on can cause 'partial working' sometimes)


My 3808 won't do any network stuff unless all my routers (3) are turned on *before* I turn on the 3808's power. If I forget (often the 'last' 2 routers before the 3808 are turned off), then the 3808 will do nothing network-wise without a master power cycle, even though it superficially looks like it's working. That's since the last FW 'update'... Edit: poorly worded...what I mean here is that even if the routers are subsequently turned on, the 3808 doesn't work properly network-wise until after the master power cycle.


Can a local dealer maybe redo the FW? My local dealer said they can do 'some' FW stuff, but I've never needed it so don't know what that means.


----------



## piccirilli

My hard wired ethernet connection is rock solid. It's definitely something in the software of the 3808. Certain internet radio menus do not work, freezing up after initially playing a station. After turning AVR off and back on, it clears the freeze up problem, but again after selecting another station, I can't go back and play something else. Or if radio station drops, (nothing new here always did that), now I have to reboot the AVR to reconnect the station. Other weird oddities like the inability to reprogram or play internet radio presets. Denon tech confirmed it sounded like corruption in the firmware....


----------



## cfraser

^ Note the things I said just above. They too will cause the kind of problems you mentioned, I've seen it before with internet radio. UPnP 'on' can really screw you up (especially during a FW update), and most people have it on in their router/modem by default if they have a PC/PS3/etc. My stuff is hardwired too, thus all the routers lol (they are wireless-capable, but it's not as good).


When network stuff screws up now, a power cycle isn't good enough, has to be a master power cycle IME.


----------



## Neurorad

You could consider a media streamer as a source for the 3808.


If you want internet radio, research radiotime.com. Find a relatively cheap box that will stream what you want.


Using the 3808 as a source seems kind of strange. I don't buy combo TV and blu-ray players for a reason. Tech advances too fast.


I stream internet radio with my whole house system, and on my PCs. The streams themselves can be somewhat 'glitchy', locking up occasionally. But, some streams are better than others. Pandora is a good one.


You could consider Rhapsody, streamed Sirius/XM, I think grooveshark is another. Look for dedicated streaming content providers.


----------



## davelr

This may be a long shot, but it's fairly easy to try and won't hurt anything.


DNS problems can make for really lousy behavior if something is screwed up. When I had ATT for ISP, we at times had DNS problems with them and in rare cases some devices have DNS relay problems with some routers (for example some LG BD players and DLink routers).


You can test for this by going to Network Setup on your 3808, go to details and then turn off DHCP. If the IP, subnet and Gateway entries are all zeros, you'll have to manually set them. Set the DNS server entries to:


208.67.222.222 and

208.67.220.220


These are the primary/secondary OpenDNS server addresses. Exit this screen leaving DHCP off, exit the menu and the 3808 will go through reconnecting to your router.


If it helps, great, if not you can just go back and turn DHCP back on.


----------



## cybrsage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *piccirilli* 
Yes that is what I meant, give owners a means for firmware updates or firmware reloads only. As of now there is no way to force a firmware reload, or go back one rev level to eliminate a bug or corruption. Personally, I don't trust Denon via Panurgy service center for the easy fix. They could easily come back telling me there is a bad card, $500 to fix. Additionally, shipping on a truck both directions could potentially create cold solder joints and connection problems I didn't have otherwise. Sending AVR to service center just for a firmware load is a very poor idea, anyway you look at it.
It is possible your CPU card is failing if you are having firmware update issues. My CPU card failed and its initial symptoms were firmware update issues (getting stuck and requiring a hard boot, etc). Now, the firmware will not update at all and Denon repair wants $700 to replace the CPU card.


----------



## piccirilli

Sorry Cybrsage, I hope my software issue doesn't lead to greater hardware problems. I'll either stick with the issue, or buy a stream player as suggested above. That would be cheaper than sending it in for service. Anyone else not happy about the inability to reload (buggy) firmware, please call Denon (800-497-8921) and make a complaint about it. As I said earlier, if enough complaints are made, a Denon tech claims they may provide us with a their solution.


Thanks to all who made the suggestions above, keeping me honest. Unfortunately no dice.


----------



## cybrsage

I certainly hope I am an anomoly. It appears to be so, since I am the only one in this thread to complain of a failed CPU card.


You should get years of great sound from your unit.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/20115543
> 
> 
> You could consider a media streamer as a source for the 3808.
> 
> 
> If you want internet radio, research radiotime.com. Find a relatively cheap box that will stream what you want.
> 
> *Using the 3808 as a source seems kind of strange.* I don't buy combo TV and blu-ray players for a reason. Tech advances too fast.
> 
> 
> I stream internet radio with my whole house system, and on my PCs. The streams themselves can be somewhat 'glitchy', locking up occasionally. But, some streams are better than others. Pandora is a good one.
> 
> 
> You could consider Rhapsody, streamed Sirius/XM, I think grooveshark is another. Look for dedicated streaming content providers.



I understand what you're saying neurorad but the 3808 is a source for:


1. Internet radio

2. Music from USB

3. Music streamed from PC

4. AM/FM radio


I agree that a stand alone solution is, in many cases, a better option, however these functions are built in and should, even if only to a basic level, just work.


blairy


----------



## cfraser

Let's pile on! Are we done with the 3808's network stuff? Then how about their AM/FM radio? I don't recall ever hearing a worse-sounding and worse-performing tuner, no matter how little it cost. Worst.tuner.ever. It is so bad that I can't add the 3808 to my collection of 'backup' AVRs when I'm done with it in the main HT system (I listen to local AM/FM radio a lot, have some old favorite personalities and programs). I had the 4310 for a few months and its tuner was just as bad (that was a dud 'upgrade' IMO/E, why it's gone, the 4311 is way better as an upgrade).


----------



## rdilliker

I've been trying to connect my Playstation 3 (PS3) to my 3808 using an optical cable but am running into a weird problem. If I have the receiver on and power on the PS3 then I hear sound and the receiver front panel shows "Dolby Digital". However, once the PS3 boots the front panel switches to "Stereo" and I can't hear any sound. Once I startup a game it switches back to "Dolby Digital" and I can hear sound again. Does anyone have any idea what's going on? I never upgraded my denon firmware, it's still at 1.03.


Also, I don't see anywhere in the denon manual that shows what formats it supports on each input (DTS, DD, etc.). Is there anywhere this is listed?


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/20121404
> 
> 
> Let's pile on! Are we done with the 3808's network stuff? Then how about their AM/FM radio? I don't recall ever hearing a worse-sounding and worse-performing tuner, no matter how little it cost. Worst.tuner.ever. It is so bad that I can't add the 3808 to my collection of 'backup' AVRs when I'm done with it in the main HT system (I listen to local AM/FM radio a lot, have some old favorite personalities and programs). I had the 4310 for a few months and its tuner was just as bad (that was a dud 'upgrade' IMO/E, why it's gone, the 4311 is way better as an upgrade).



I think it's funny you hate the 3808 so much you buy another Denon.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piccirilli* /forum/post/20117993
> 
> 
> Sorry Cybrsage, I hope my software issue doesn't lead to greater hardware problems. I'll either stick with the issue, or buy a stream player as suggested above. That would be cheaper than sending it in for service. Anyone else not happy about the inability to reload (buggy) firmware, please call Denon (800-497-8921) and make a complaint about it. As I said earlier, if enough complaints are made, a Denon tech claims they may provide us with a their solution.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who made the suggestions above, keeping me honest. Unfortunately no dice.



What are you looking to stream?

I use the airport express, and stream itunes from my PC upstairs to the Denon downstairs. I can use my ipad, ipod, iphone to control itunes remotely with the "Remote" app.

I also use the "DenOnOff" app so I can control Main, Zone2, and Zone3.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/20121670
> 
> 
> I think it's funny you hate the 3808 so much you buy another Denon.



Hey! I didn't say that.







Just the opposite. I actually *liked* the Denon so much I bought another. And the 4311 was planned even, had been for many months since it was announced. But I'm holding out for the '4312' since the only thing I really want from the 4311 (over the 3808) is the XT32 (why I didn't seriously consider the 7005, another Marantz pre-pro mis-step IMO, after the 8003). The 4310 was a 'mistake' I quickly rectified (absolutely nothing wrong with it, just the new feature I got it for didn't work out how I had expected).


It's only the AM/FM tuner I hate. I use it probably 12 hours a day I hate it so much lol (...and such small portions too...)


----------



## aforkosh

I've gotten around my problems with over-the-air reception by using Internet Radio, either directly on the Denon or through iTunes Airplay and an Apple TV connected to the Denon.


----------



## piccirilli

I had previously used my Denon to stream internet radio stations directly via the built in software. The built-in internet radio is a really a nice feature, particularly with auto preset stations programmed on a Harmony One remote. Push just one button and it played any one of my favorite internet radio stations. Hard to beat that functionality. I never used the AM/FM tuner due to better bandwidth of the internet version of local radio stations. Most radio stations broadcast on their website. It is simple to add via the Denon Radio website. However, I no longer can do this because my 3808 ethernet software is hosed up.

All other media streams like my music videos, Netflix, Blue Ray videos MKV's, I use a HT PC via HDMI and use the 3808 to decode bitstream audio, with video passthrough.


----------



## davelr

No offense, but could you guys elaborate on what problems you've experienced with the tuner?


I admit that I don't listen to any AM and only 3 or 4 FM stations, but I do use the tuner a lot. I get signal from a folded dipole in my attic with a coax downlink and it has been pretty solid at least in my experience.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/20122058
> 
> 
> What are you looking to stream?
> 
> I use the airport express, and stream itunes from my PC upstairs to the Denon downstairs. I can use my ipad, ipod, iphone to control itunes remotely with the "Remote" app.
> 
> I also use the "DenOnOff" app so I can control Main, Zone2, and Zone3.



I have the airport extreme so it can't stream music like the express does. I've given up trying to stream from my Win7 laptop to the 3808. The best I can do is have the 3808 find music on my laptop and play it that way. The 3808 is ethernet cabled to the apple extreme, and the laptop is wireless.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aforkosh* /forum/post/20127168
> 
> 
> I've gotten around my problems with over-the-air reception by using Internet Radio, either directly on the Denon or through iTunes Airplay and an Apple TV connected to the Denon.



Also use iTunes Airplay /airport express connected to Denon, and controled through the remote app, and I think now directly from ipad to the express - have to verify, just installed the 4.3 IOS.


Now if I could stream Pandora from PC, or iPad to the Airport Express, I'd be set.


----------



## blairy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *piccirilli* 
I had previously used my Denon to stream internet radio stations directly via the built in software. The built-in internet radio is a really a nice feature, particularly with auto preset stations programmed on a Harmony One remote. Push just one button and it played any one of my favorite internet radio stations. Hard to beat that functionality. I never used the AM/FM tuner due to better bandwidth of the internet version of local radio stations. Most radio stations broadcast on their website. It is simple to add via the Denon Radio website. However, I no longer can do this because my 3808 ethernet software is hosed up.

All other media streams like my music videos, Netflix, Blue Ray videos MKV's, I use a HT PC via HDMI and use the 3808 to decode bitstream audio, with video passthrough.
As your internet radio on the 3808 is not functioning have you tried setting up internet radio from your HTPC. I've never done this but understand it is possible.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/20111813
> 
> 
> Well what was the first year Denon starting networking? Not a 3806.



I'm pretty sure the 4806 had networking.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Well what was the first year Denon starting networking?"


It is also true that in terms of the technology networked receivers were not any where near first gen when the 3808 came out. The idea that as an end user I must some how accept less than because a product such as the 3808 is "first gen" is ridiculous.


So you buy a set of tires from Good Year and they are a "new" model of tire, first gen tire. You ok with them blowing off your rims and rolling your car because they are "first gen"?


Of course not.


Nothing new or first gen about network interfaces and network software coding by the time the 3808 came out and as an issue even if it was it does not dismiss Denon's mishandling of the code to work the network component.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/20128260
> 
> 
> No offense, but could you guys elaborate on what problems you've experienced with the tuner?



To elaborate, its problem is 'everything'.







I wouldn't know where to start. It is a throw-in feature that, in my travels around the forums, it seems I'm one of the only ones who cares about it. I have so many better tuners that it's not a problem, but it would be nice if the Denon tuner at least matched that in some of the cheapest brand AVRs. I just don't understand how they can make it work and sound so bad. But I think they know what they're doing market-wise, very few buyers of the 3808 and higher-newer models seem to care and I rarely mention that I even use the AM/FM tuner except as a kind of joke. But I really do use it. Most AM radio stations around here (local sports/entertainment progs/hosts I really like) stream at around 32kbps I think and it's unlistenable. Even 64kbps sounds much harsher than a half-assed AM tuner.


So davelr, I think you are the only other person I've encountered who admits to using the 3808 (or 4310 or 4311) AM/FM tuner. It's so uncool you should be ashamed, I don't mind myself, plenty of other things to be more ashamed about...


----------



## davelr

Gee, I guess I'll have to go practice my hangdog expression in a mirror...


----------



## rec head

I use the FM tuner in the morning (its on now in z2 and z3) and evening for the news. I don't have any problems at all. Granted there isn't much music so I can't speak about that but voice sounds like any FM I have ever heard.


----------



## cfraser

^ I guess I am spoiled by the FM tuners I have. They used to be a much more important/integral feature of an AVR (my oldest AVR, still on basement workbench duty, goes back to the early 90s) before digital sources ruled, and not just a throw-in feature. But I am lazy now, and the best of my stand-alone tuners do not have remote control ability, or even presets. My location allows me to get an FM station on just about every possible frequency, from either the U.S. or Canada, good variety.


I will admit another area of shame so davelr doesn't feel so bad







. I got my first proper HT sub a couple days ago, it's not even hooked up yet. After about eight different AVRs in my HT system, numerous center speaker changes, and several amplifier and display changes. But I kept using the same (very good and 'pretty' I might add) MUSIC sub. From before the days of decent LFE on discs, in fact DVDs were just getting started.


Anyway, as I have inferred in previous posts, it's going to take a LOT to make me move the 3808 out of the rack. I have had 'better' AVRs (and one pre-pro) in there, but nothing has made me seriously want to turf it. We tested the 4311 in there, the obvious current 3808 successor, and while the XT32 is very desirable, I need a little 'more' to make a move from the trusty/reliable 3808 (the devil you know...). It is still a desirable and competent AVR, famous even, the 'standard'. In Canada, you can get more $$ from a used 3808 now than probably most Americans even paid for theirs new...


----------



## Nurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *earthbound* /forum/post/20128790
> 
> 
> I have the airport extreme so it can't stream music like the express does. I've given up trying to stream from my Win7 laptop to the 3808. The best I can do is have the 3808 find music on my laptop and play it that way. The 3808 is ethernet cabled to the apple extreme, and the laptop is wireless.



You can install Foobar2000 on your Win7 laptop, and the Foobar UPnP Media Server add-on, set up playlists on your laptop, then playback your music through the Denon.


TVersity also works, but I prefer Foobar for the playlist functionality.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nurn* /forum/post/20153268
> 
> 
> You can install Foobar2000 on your Win7 laptop, and the Foobar UPnP Media Server add-on, set up playlists on your laptop, then playback your music through the Denon.
> 
> 
> TVersity also works, but I prefer Foobar for the playlist functionality.



Is there anything similar to Foobar for Mac?


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


I just tried to turn on my 3808ci and it comes on, shows up on the GUI, then goes off. I tried this like 6 times and it still does the same thing. Does anyone have a any ideas on what the problem is and how do I fix it? I tried unplugging for 4 hours, then did a hard reboot. It seems it has to go in for service. It tries to come on, but turns back off. Do you guys concur...service??



Thanks, Jerry


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The most common reason for this issue is a speaker wire from one post touching another post either at the AVR or at the speaker itself, or if the wire is run in a wall perhaps a nail cut the wire. Unless you are still inside your warranty, you may want to pop the top of the AVR and see if there's a blown fuse you can identify that should be easy to replace, otherwise repair is likely your next option.


----------



## kober

have a new router avm fritzbox connected to my 3808 sice then I have no web access anymore any ideas ?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kober* /forum/post/20184167
> 
> 
> have a new router avm fritzbox connected to my 3808 sice then I have no web access anymore any ideas ?



I always recommend using a static IP address. Have you tried manually setting the IP address, gateway, etc. on the 3808?


----------



## cfraser

Long shot: has anybody ever noticed any of the trigger outputs "bouncing" when they power off? Like if you can see your external amps' power indicators bouncing on/off a couple times starting maybe 15 seconds after shutoff.


I just noticed this twice in the past week, never before. Same amps for >2 years, same 3808 for even longer...







Not a big deal I guess, it doesn't make any noise as the trigger signal (if it's indeed that) doesn't stay hot long enough for the amps to go through their full soft-start power cycle, but still one of those little things we/I need to fret about...


Edit: I should mention this "bouncing" doesn't happen when I manually turn the amps off, they stay indicating off (note that the amps' AC power switches are still ON even though the amps are indicating OFF, kind of like when the 3808 is in standby, there's still power there). So is either the 3808 triggers bouncing, or the amps' trigger input circuits being flakey (all of them at the same time...not likely). One other thing I just thought of is I got a new sub just over a week ago. That's all that changed in the system recently. Hmmm, suspicious, since the sub is directly connected to the 3808, though on a different power circuit than the amps or 3808.


----------



## kober




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/20185126
> 
> 
> I always recommend using a static IP address. Have you tried manually setting the IP address, gateway, etc. on the 3808?



already tried, still the same,

when I put the 3808 and my pc on a switch everything is fine ....


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20181939
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> The most common reason for this issue is a speaker wire from one post touching another post either at the AVR or at the speaker itself, or if the wire is run in a wall perhaps a nail cut the wire. Unless you are still inside your warranty, you may want to pop the top of the AVR and see if there's a blown fuse you can identify that should be easy to replace, otherwise repair is likely your next option.



JD,


Thanks again for your help! We tried all the different info you gave us and it needs to be serviced. Called Denon reapair in Mtn View Ca and they want somewhere around 350 to 400 to fix. This is my son's, I told him that it might be way to much to get it fixed. Not sure what he'll do,


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


Is there any other repair shops in the Bay Area Ca (other then the one in Mtn View), that repair Denon recs?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## toneman

For some reason the HDMI assignments for my sources are being reset to the default assignment (None); this hasn't happened frequently but has occured at least three times in the last 5 months. If it's an issue involving some internal battery that keeps the info retained in memory--well I don't know if it could be that because all of the other settings don't get reset...so, what could it be?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/20188583
> 
> 
> For some reason the HDMI assignments for my sources are being reset to the default assignment (None); this hasn't happened frequently but has occured at least three times in the last 5 months. If it's an issue involving some internal battery that keeps the info retained in memory--well I don't know if it could be that because all of the other settings don't get reset...so, what could it be?



Are you using (or anyone using) the three quick select buttons? If you make changes but do not save them to the quick select, and then push one, you will revert back to whatever setting was saved previously.


Drove me batty for while.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/20187647
> 
> 
> JD,
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help! We tried all the different info you gave us and it needs to be serviced. Called Denon reapair in Mtn View Ca and they want *somewhere around 350 to 400 to fix*. This is my son's, I told him that it might be way to much to get it fixed. Not sure what he'll do,
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



This is pretty typical and tough call as to whether repair or replace as the 3808 still remains a top quality AVR.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/20187678
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there any other repair shops in the Bay Area Ca (other then the one in Mtn View), that repair Denon recs?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



The Denon repair facilities in CA can be located here .


----------



## schernov

I have had a 3808 since March of 2008. Always worked well. Running on latest firmware.

I have DVD, DVR and PC connected to it via HDMI, and a VCR analog.

Denon to TV via HDMI.

Donon to Bose


This evening no Video picture, but have sound. Tried different HDMI cable to TV.

Tried different TV with original and new cable. No signal.

Did factory reset - still nothing.


Any advice?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If the microprocessor reset didn't resolve the issue and it's happening with all sources, then it's likely a video board issue which would require servicing. You may want to try popping the top and checking for a blown fuse.


----------



## schernov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20193086
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> If the microprocessor reset didn't resolve the issue and it's happening with all sources, then it's likely a video board issue which would require servicing. You may want to try popping the top and checking for a blown fuse.



Thank you. Do you know what kind fuse it is?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Sorry, no. I just know that a few folks have resolved a similar issue by replacing a blown fuse. If you can detect one that is blown, you can take it to a Radio Shack and probably match it up.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by aforkosh
> 
> I've gotten around my problems with over-the-air reception by using Internet Radio, either directly on the Denon or through iTunes Airplay and an Apple TV connected to the Denon.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/20128908
> 
> 
> Also use iTunes Airplay /airport express connected to Denon, and controled through the remote app, and I think now directly from ipad to the express - have to verify, just installed the 4.3 IOS.
> 
> 
> Now if I could stream Pandora from PC, or iPad to the Airport Express, I'd be set.



Just found out today that I can stream Pandora from ipad (latest iOS) to airport express.


To anyone with Apple TV -- will it work on Zone 2 or Zone 3?

I'm thinking of getting an AppleTV, but would like to know if it will work with the Denon on Zone2/3 - using the optical connection.

-I don't think the HDMI connection will work with Zone2/3.


----------



## rec head

Optical will go to z2/3. You should be OK.


----------



## cybrsage

Just so everyone knows, I called around and emailed several Denon parts companies, including the officially recognized ones. Denon does not sell replacement CPU boards. You must send it to Denon to replace.


Denon wants $700 to replace the CPU board, which is way too high for such an old receiver, even if it is a great receiver.


Oh well, thus ends my designs for fixing the 3808.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/20188656
> 
> 
> Are you using (or anyone using) the three quick select buttons? If you make changes but do not save them to the quick select, and then push one, you will revert back to whatever setting was saved previously.
> 
> 
> Drove me batty for while.



I'm not using the quick select buttons...and even if it was due to the scenario you described...why would pressing any one of them reset the HDMI assignments back to default (none) for ALL (video) sources?


----------



## shokhead

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cybrsage* 
Just so everyone knows, I called around and emailed several Denon parts companies, including the officially recognized ones. Denon does not sell replacement CPU boards. You must send it to Denon to replace.


Denon wants $700 to replace the CPU board, which is way too high for such an old receiver, even if it is a great receiver.


Oh well, thus ends my designs for fixing the 3808.
Try some local places but I wouldn't spend more then a couple hundred.


----------



## cybrsage

I checked local places first. None of them can get the part. Denon keeps the CPU under firm control.


Now I just have to find a dead 3808 which died for other reasons and I can strip it out.


----------



## cybrsage

Quote:

Originally Posted by *toneman* 
I'm not using the quick select buttons...and even if it was due to the scenario you described...why would pressing any one of them reset the HDMI assignments back to default (none) for ALL (video) sources?
I cannot remember what all the quick select buttons do..and my 3808 is dead so I cannot check it. I was just throwing it out there as a think to look at incase it was the cause. An easy check / fix if it is.


----------



## Gary J

Does a used, working 3808 cost less than $700?


----------



## shokhead

 http://www.theosfiles.com/zzz/receiv...vs_3808CI.html


----------



## Psolar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20218154
> 
> 
> Does a used, working 3808 cost less than $700?



It should since a new 3311 is only 777 and it has 3d, pandora, more HDMI... ... ...


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20218154
> 
> 
> Does a used, working 3808 cost less than $700?



Yep. I got my brand new one (a few years ago obviously) for only $900.


----------



## shokhead

 http://www.dakmart.com/advanced_sear...097t4&x=18&y=9


----------



## sharok

Batpig,


I read your dictionary and I've a question for you.

You mentioned that by using "Pure Direct" mode my front speakers will be treated as large.

Are you sure about that? My BD player decodes the audio and sends it to the 3808 through HDMI and the 3808 is set to "Pure Direct" mode.

I called Denon and they said that there's no indication in their writeups that the front speaker size (small) will be ignored while in "Pure Direct" mode.


And if the speaker size changes to Large from Small, is there a work around to compensate for that so I wont get double bass?


Thank You


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/20219441
> 
> http://www.dakmart.com/advanced_sear...097t4&x=18&y=9



Yep, there is probably a sucker out there who will buy one, too.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/20220340
> 
> 
> Yep, there is probably a sucker out there who will buy one, too.



If your looking for one it's not that bad of a deal. At least you get a full warr. If someone really wanted one I'd sell them mine.


----------



## rec head

I just checked ebay and was surprised to see the "buy it now" option ranged from $600 to $800. It is holding its value better than I thought.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/20223755
> 
> 
> If your looking for one it's not that bad of a deal. At least you get a full warr. If someone really wanted one I'd sell them mine.



Mostly I am looking for a dead one that died for a reason other than the CPU board. Just to fix this guy up and give it to a friend.


I am going to eventually buy a 4311 to get 11.x surround sound (unless a better version comes along that does not need an external 2 channel amp).


----------



## Psolar

I just bought a 3311 for 3d passthrough. I was planning on giving my 3808 to my son, but If I can get full price, I might reconsider that.


The 3311 is much faster on the internet and has many more internet choices. I would never go back - even if I didn't want the 3d. I think it is crazy that anyone would prefer a used 3808 over a new (with warranty) 3311 for the same price (I paid $777 including shipping)


I think it is cool that they are retaining value like that - probably because they are being compared to the 4311, but the only downgrade the 3311 gives is 5 watts less. I don't notice it. Clearly the value retention is a testament to the Denon quality and nice sound.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psolar* /forum/post/20224189
> 
> 
> I just bought a 3311 for 3d passthrough. I was planning on giving my 3808 to my son, but If I can get full price, I might reconsider that.
> 
> 
> The 3311 is much faster on the internet and has many more internet choices. I would never go back - even if I didn't want the 3d. I think it is crazy that anyone would prefer a used 3808 over a new (with warranty) 3311 for the same price (I paid $777 including shipping)
> 
> 
> I think it is cool that they are retaining value like that - probably because they are being compared to the 4311, but the only downgrade the 3311 gives is 5 watts less. I don't notice it. Clearly the value retention is a testament to the Denon quality and nice sound.



Hmmm I Like the fact that the 3311 has 6 HDMI inputs. I didn't think I would run out with having 4 on the 3808, but I did. I also think I could live with 5 less watts for having more HDMI input.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psolar* /forum/post/20224189
> 
> 
> I just bought a 3311 for 3d passthrough. I was planning on giving my 3808 to my son, but If I can get full price, I might reconsider that.
> 
> 
> The 3311 is much faster on the internet and has many more internet choices. I would never go back - even if I didn't want the 3d. I think it is crazy that anyone would prefer a used 3808 over a new (with warranty) 3311 for the same price (I paid $777 including shipping)
> 
> 
> I think it is cool that they are retaining value like that - probably because they are being compared to the 4311, but the only downgrade the 3311 gives is 5 watts less. I don't notice it. Clearly the value retention is a testament to the Denon quality and nice sound.



I thought the 4310 and 4311 were the newer 3808 models?


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/20224341
> 
> 
> Hmmm I Like the fact that the 3311 has 6 HDMI inputs. I didn't think I would run out with having 4 on the 3808, but I did. I also think I could live with 5 less watts for having more HDMI input.



You wouldn't have noticed a difference even if there was a 30W difference as at average volume generally 


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/20224712
> 
> 
> I thought the 4310 and 4311 were the newer 3808 models?



They are ... the 3310/3311 replaced the 2809.


----------



## Psolar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shokhead* /forum/post/20224712
> 
> 
> I thought the 4310 and 4311 were the newer 3808 models?



I think you are right as far as the "official" line goes (and from a price point perspective,) but look at the features and you will see that the 3808 features are more aligned with the 3311. The 4311 is a large upgrade from the 3808 and the street price is double of the 3311.


Also I think the 3808 is close to the 3311. The 3809 is probably closer to the 4310. 3 years of upgrades could be the difference.


As the price of electronics drop, you always seem to get more for your money in the future. One way to combat this is to come out with new models at the same price point that still compete on price because of the added features. After a while, the features of the next model down catch up with an older model.


When I said I didn't notice a difference of the 5 watts, of course that is true for average volumes. I should have been more specific. I don't notice a difference watching the Dark Knight at 0db. I am sure that there would be a slight difference if I had a decibal meter, but it is very impressive with either receiver.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psolar* /forum/post/20225263
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think the 3808 is close to the 3311. *The 3809 is probably closer to the 4310.* 3 years of upgrades could be the difference.
> 
> 
> When I said I didn't notice a difference of the 5 watts, of course that is true for average volumes. I should have been more specific. I don't notice a difference watching the Dark Knight at 0db. I am sure that there would be a slight difference if I had a decibal meter, but it is very impressive with either receiver.



There is no 3809 .... it went 2809-->3310-->3311 and 3808-->4310--->4311


The 3808 has better components then the 3311, more legacy inputs, as well as EXT IN jacks.


Even at 0db you wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## john_a_g

OK, I've had the 3808 for a few years and it's great. I run a 7.1 setup. It would seem I cannot do that and have a different zone. Is that correct? What I want to do is add some outdoor speakers out on the deck and be able to play my ipod touch 4g thru the receiver. Sadly I found out that Apple changed the connection with the touch 4g and lots of docks no longer work. I had to send my denon dock in for a replacement. Now that that is working I want to be able to power outdoor speakers. What's the easiest way to do this and still retain 7.1 in the main room? Is that even possible? Given the stand the unit is on, changing speaker inputs isn't easy and I don't want to have to swap inputs on the back of the receiver in any case. Any solutions?


----------



## jdsmoothie

You can connect a 2CH external stereo amp to the 3808 Zone 2 preouts and then connect the deck speakers to that external amp.


----------



## john_a_g




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20231384
> 
> 
> You can connect a 2CH external stereo amp to the 3808 Zone 2 preouts and then connect the deck speakers to that external amp.



Thanks! Any recommendations for that amp? I'm looking for an inexpensive solution here - I'm not creating an outdoor theater.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Check your local Craigslist .. you should be able to get a used amp for ~$50.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20231502
> 
> 
> Check your local Craigslist .. you should be able to get a used amp for ~$50.



I trust said Amp must be rated to handle the speaker Ohms?


----------



## jdsmoothie

We're talking small outdoor speakers .. normally 8Ω, although regardless would be fairly easy to drive at average volume levels.


----------



## Nickff

Quote:

Originally Posted by *john_a_g* 
Thanks! Any recommendations for that amp? I'm looking for an inexpensive solution here - I'm not creating an outdoor theater.
 http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-AM.../ref=de_a_smtd


----------



## cybrsage

Just a thought, is there a 3 digit version of the 3808? Like the 2311 - 891 are.


----------



## jdsmoothie

No, there is not .. the highest 3 digit model that year is the 988 which matches up to the 2808.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/20236661
> 
> 
> Just a thought, is there a 3 digit version of the 3808? Like the 2311 - 891 are.



FYI
http://batpigworld.com/models.html


----------



## cybrsage

Darn, there goes my idea of searching for the other version to scavange.


----------



## Gouty

Out of the last 4 or 5 movies I've watched, twice now just as the reciever shows the DTS HD MA signal I've heard a brief but fairly loud crackling sound. After what's probably less than a second of crackling, the movie plays absolutely fine with no other issues.


Tonight this happened with 127 Days but I dont remember the other movie. Has anyone heard of this issue?


----------



## Nickff

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Gouty* 
Out of the last 4 or 5 movies I've watched, twice now just as the reciever shows the DTS HD MA signal I've heard a brief but fairly loud crackling sound. After what's probably less than a second of crackling, the movie plays absolutely fine with no other issues.


Tonight this happened with 127 Days but I dont remember the other movie. Has anyone heard of this issue?
The latest firmware supposedly fixed the following (from the firmware thread):


FIXED/IMPROVED


Reported by Denon USA owner the following Denon change log and are fixed in 2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 and A2.04, DSP1 Ver 36.61 reported available April 28, 2010:


1- *Fix for Crackling noise on surround back speakers during playback of DTS-HD-MSTR 6.1 disc*


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john_a_g* /forum/post/20231295
> 
> 
> OK, I've had the 3808 for a few years and it's great. I run a 7.1 setup. It would seem I cannot do that and have a different zone. Is that correct? What I want to do is add some outdoor speakers out on the deck and be able to play my ipod touch 4g thru the receiver. Sadly I found out that Apple changed the connection with the touch 4g and lots of docks no longer work. I had to send my denon dock in for a replacement. Now that that is working I want to be able to power outdoor speakers. What's the easiest way to do this and still retain 7.1 in the main room? Is that even possible? Given the stand the unit is on, changing speaker inputs isn't easy and I don't want to have to swap inputs on the back of the receiver in any case. Any solutions?



On a side note, you might want to look at either an airport express or appleTV.

With either of those, you can redirect itunes from your computer to those, or if your touch supports the latest firmware, you can redirect that to the those devices. This way, you can have your touch outdoors with you, and control the songs, volume, etc.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayMan007* /forum/post/20260187
> 
> 
> On a side note, you might want to look at either an airport express or appleTV.
> 
> With either of those, you can redirect itunes from your computer to those, or if your touch supports the latest firmware, you can redirect that to the those devices. This way, you can have your touch outdoors with you, and control the songs, volume, etc.



I don't use the zones, but I am using the Airport Express and it works just fine for streaming my itunes music from my PC. Just need a toslink connector.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/20260682
> 
> 
> I don't use the zones, but I am using the Airport Express and it works just fine for streaming my itunes music from my PC. Just need a toslink connector.



I bought one of these, but haven't had the time to try it out yet.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...t=1#largeimage


----------



## rec head

I use the Airport Express with the Toslink adapter. It works fine in all zones. My wife uses airtunes with no problems. I find that the AE wigs out every now and then and needs to be reset but not very often. There is also a great program called Airfoil that hijacks audio from any program on your computer and sends it to the AE. There is a delay so you its no good for video. But if you use a non itunes program to manage music and want to play to the AE it is great.


----------



## Riles

My hearing is failing and I particularly notice this failure when watching TV--the sound coming from my center channel speaker is not enough for my ears. But I have much larger/better L & R front speakers.


When watching television programs only, is it possible to hear the center channel signal in the center speaker PLUS the L and R front speakers? If so, how?


----------



## cfraser

^ I don't think so. You probably know that the usual options are:


The most expensive and probably best all-round is to get a *really good* C speaker. Do not think because your hearing is failing that this is a waste of $$; one could argue it's even more important then to get the improved clarity/intelligibility. Then you can even more benefit from the obvious of bumping up the C level, which I'm sure you've tried. Perhaps the best cheap option for you, if you think your C speaker doesn't cut it, is to tell your setup that you have no C so that the C signal is mixed into the front L/R. This has minor logistical pitfalls, a bit long to describe, but you'll find them out if/when you try, but it can be done though and probably least hassle if you carry it through for all sources.


Another option is to just run TV audio in a stereo mode. You can have this mode assigned to your TV audio source only. Everything will be mixed into the front L/R. This will give you an idea if you like the mixed-center concept. I do this for 5.1 TV progs that really are stereo+C for all practical purposes, so I only have to turn on my (external) stereo amp that handles the front L/R and not the amps for the other channels.


----------



## shokhead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riles* /forum/post/20273305
> 
> 
> My hearing is failing and I particularly notice this failure when watching TV--the sound coming from my center channel speaker is not enough for my ears. But I have much larger/better L & R front speakers.
> 
> 
> When watching television programs only, is it possible to hear the center channel signal in the center speaker PLUS the L and R front speakers? If so, how?



5/7 ch stereo


----------



## negro24

Hey guys hope somebody can help me here!


I have a motorola hd cable box from a cable company that only comes up with dvi-d output (no hdmi), so I bouth a Belkin dvi-d to hdmi coverter but HD chanels they look perfect on my sony led lcd 46 tv but once i tried to watch analog channels they look awful and seem they get worse over time til they look green and red.


I have changed hdmi cable to my tv and also have changed hdmi input on tv to ck all inputs and same problems seems to be showing.


Do you think this is belkin adapter giving me this problem or do you think there is a compatible problem with my avr 3808ci hdmi input from tv.


Thansk in advance for all your help!!!!


----------



## Emil Faber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Riles* /forum/post/20273305
> 
> 
> My hearing is failing and I particularly notice this failure when watching TV--the sound coming from my center channel speaker is not enough for my ears. But I have much larger/better L & R front speakers.
> 
> 
> When watching television programs only, is it possible to hear the center channel signal in the center speaker PLUS the L and R front speakers? If so, how?



Don't think you can do that, but you can raise the volume of the center channel, or any other channel, by pressing the round silver button on the large remote once when no other menus are being displayed. Select the channel (up/down buttons) and raise/lower (left/right buttons) at will.


I think the button is labeled ch sel / enter, but I don't have it in front of me now.


Cheers,


jr


----------



## jdsmoothie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Riles* 
My hearing is failing and I particularly notice this failure when watching TV--the sound coming from my center channel speaker is not enough for my ears. But I have much larger/better L & R front speakers.


When watching television programs only, is it possible to hear the center channel signal in the center speaker PLUS the L and R front speakers? If so, how?
In addition to suggestions already made (ie. using STEREO mode, increasing center channel volume), also consider repositioning your center speaker if it is located inside of a cabinet .... ie. pull it out further to be flush with the front edge and raise it up to point toward your ears rather than your knees). If you do this, rerun AUTO SETUP again.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

I am possibly going to be picking up a 3D tv down the road and was wondering if I could still run my PS3 to the Denon and still have it pass the 3D feed to the TV? According to Wiki HDMI 1.3 is suppose to be able to do that, but I thought it was HDMI 1.4?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/20309211
> 
> 
> I am possibly going to be picking up a 3D tv down the road and was wondering if I could still run my PS3 to the Denon and still have it pass the 3D feed to the TV? According to Wiki HDMI 1.3 is suppose to be able to do that, but I thought it was HDMI 1.4?



The 3808 will not pass the 3D signal from the PS3 for BDs - just games.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/20309224
> 
> 
> The 3808 will not pass the 3D signal from the PS3 for BDs - just games.



Hmmm I might have to end up getting a BR player with two HDMI outputs then. I guess that is cheaper then buying a new receiver.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* /forum/post/20309263
> 
> 
> Hmmm I might have to end up getting a BR player with two HDMI outputs then. I guess that is cheaper then buying a new receiver.



Or save some $$ and buy a 3D BD player w/component audio out (that's what I did). Audio to the 3808 and HDMI out to my 3D.


----------



## shokhead

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Arutha_conDoin* 
Hmmm I might have to end up getting a BR player with two HDMI outputs then. I guess that is cheaper then buying a new receiver.








Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I guess that is cheaper then buying a new receiver."


No maybe about it. The cost of a receiver that is at the 3808's level compared to the cost of even a higher end dual hdmi out bluray player isn't up for debate. Even a nice OPPO is half of what we paid for the 3808.


So there's no maybe in there.....


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The 3808 will not pass the 3D signal from the PS3 for BDs - just games.



I couldn't get the Denon to pass 3d games to my tv..


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Psolar* /forum/post/20225263
> 
> 
> I think you are right as far as the "official" line goes (and from a price point perspective,) but look at the features and you will see that the 3808 features are more aligned with the 3311. The 4311 is a large upgrade from the 3808 and the street price is double of the 3311.
> 
> 
> Also I think the 3808 is close to the 3311. The 3809 is probably closer to the 4310. 3 years of upgrades could be the difference.
> 
> 
> As the price of electronics drop, you always seem to get more for your money in the future. One way to combat this is to come out with new models at the same price point that still compete on price because of the added features. After a while, the features of the next model down catch up with an older model.
> 
> 
> When I said I didn't notice a difference of the 5 watts, of course that is true for average volumes. I should have been more specific. I don't notice a difference watching the Dark Knight at 0db. I am sure that there would be a slight difference if I had a decibal meter, but it is very impressive with either receiver.



IMHO another reason for the price holding is that it is the last "affordable" Denon AVR that was built in Japan. To get an AVR not built in China you have to go to the 4xxx series now, which are about double in MSRP.


----------



## lwinshwe

I am sure Denon Avr2809 also made in Japan.there is no 3809.


----------



## dirk1843

I stand corrected, 2809 was made in Japan.


I did not catch the reference to 3809 in my quote...3808 was the last of the 38xx series.


----------



## romavictor

 http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cl.p...iew&1304586808 


Check it out.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Dakmart offers the 3808 for $200 less and includes a 1 year warranty.


----------



## romavictor

.


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dakmart offers the 3808 for $200 less and includes a 1 year warranty.



Refurbished. Same as used but how old is the unit? Who knows what kind of abuse it went through....? How many owners?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Dakmart is an authorized Denon reseller selling units refurbished by Denon. Denon provides a 90 day warranty and Dakmart adds 9 months to it. Although the 3808 is still a fine AVR, with networking dropping down to the 1912 (MSRP $529) and Audyssey MultEQ XT available on the 1712 (MSRP $399), simply suggesting you may need to lower your price for a quicker sale especially as there is no longer a valid warranty on it.


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Dakmart is an authorized Denon reseller selling units refurbished by Denon. Denon provides a 90 day warranty and Dakmart adds 9 months to it. Although the 3808 is still a fine AVR, with networking dropping down to the 1912 (MSRP $529) and Audyssey MultEQ XT available on the 1712 (MSRP $399), simply suggesting you may need to lower your price for a quicker sale especially as there is no longer a valid warranty on it.



What starting price would you suggest?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Likely closer to $600 but you already say "OBO" so folks will offer less if interested.


----------



## romavictor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Likely closer to $600 but you already say "OBO" so folks will offer less if interested.



Yes that was the idea, receiving offers. But nothing yet :-(


----------



## Rolfie

Well, a replacement for the 3808CI is now on my shopping list. I upgraded my home network to GB and dual channel WiFi, and, of course, the GD 3808 hangs up trying to use the network: the only out is to power off (which still works even though all the other controls are inoperative). I've got four computers and a half dozen miscellaneous internet connected devices -- some wired, some wireless. Everything works except the 3808; guess which box is the prima donna! The next box will not be from Denon, since they don't seem to understand how to write reliable firmware. As a current bypass I got a Grace Digital Solo (since Roku Soundbridges are no longer made); the setup was easy and Twonky can beam to it controlled from the iPad, so I don't even miss not having a GUI on the big screen. I'm thinking something from Yamaha or Onkyo next year will replace the stupid 3808.


----------



## cybrsage

Until my 3808CI died, I never once had a networking problem with it. Set it to a manual IP address instead of DHCP.


----------



## Rolfie

Been through all that. It didn't work. But, further, why should I have to set it to anything? Why doesn't it work out of the box? I'm fed up with tinkering. Like I said, I don't have any more patience for prima donna boxes that need to be coddled.


----------



## Gary J

We don't need to know.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolfie* /forum/post/20411833
> 
> 
> Been through all that. It didn't work. But, further, why should I have to set it to anything? Why doesn't it work out of the box? I'm fed up with tinkering. Like I said, I don't have any more patience for prima donna boxes that need to be coddled.




It's entirely possible your NIC is dead. Or it's plugged into the Denon Link and not the Ethernet port (worth checking)


----------



## cfraser

A network-connected device that doesn't need at least minor "tinkering"? Never happened, not even from Apple.


The first thing I'd check is that the ethernet yellow LED flashes sometimes. You can do that by a *hard* connection to a router or similar. I presume the green LED is on now, and if not you have a BIG problem, $-wise. You probably know all that, but JIC...


There is another annoying thing that you need to know. It started after the last 3808 firmware version IIRC. You must have your ethernet connection established when you power on the 3808 (come out of standby). Think about what that means, I haven't investigated all possibilities and methods. In my case, for instance, I must have my hard-wired router powered on when I turn on the 3808. I must also have the network enabled all the time (it's a 3808 setup option) obviously, otherwise there can't be an ethernet connection when the 3808 comes out of standby. Your setup is different, but this annoying networking bugaboo after the last firmware manifests itself in many different ways, but most involve *establishing* that initial connection, and after that it's fine (least mine is).


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20413430
> 
> 
> It's entirely possible your NIC is dead. Or it's plugged into the Denon Link and not the Ethernet port (worth checking)



I did that once.


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rolfie* /forum/post/20411833
> 
> 
> Been through all that. It didn't work. But, further, why should I have to set it to anything? Why doesn't it work out of the box? I'm fed up with tinkering. Like I said, I don't have any more patience for prima donna boxes that need to be coddled.



You can send your worthless 3808 to me...I will pay the shipping costs...I would offer to give you something for the 3808, but you said it is worthless. I figure paying for the shipping will at least get it off your hands.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Until my 3808CI died, I never once had a networking problem with it. Set it to a manual IP address instead of DHCP.



Mine isn't dead, connects just fine, manual IP also.


----------



## bradp51

I just bought a BD95 OPPO and not sure how to set the source on the Denon 3808A so when I play a CD on the OPPO the AVR will recognise the RCA inputs from the stereo output of the OPPO, therefore using the Sabre 32 Dacs in the OPPO.


But when I put a BD disc in the OPPO I would like the AVR to use the HDMI input from the OPPO.


I am sure this is a very simple thing to do but I must admit trouble understanding the Denon manual.


Any help appreciated.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Connect the HDMI cable to an HDMI jack (eg. DVD) and "assign" it to a source name that is not currently being used (or if DVD isn't being used there's no assignment required ... simply use DVD) and connect the RCA cable to the FL/FR inputs of the EXT IN jacks. Then select the CD input and change the INPUT MODE (p. 38) setting to EXT IN. When you want to listen to a BD, you select DVD and when you want to listen to a CD you select CD on the remote.


----------



## bradp51

Thanks JDSmoothie,

I only joined this today and already someone has helped me out. thanks again buddy.


----------



## cfraser

If I can add 2 cents for bradp51, make sure NOT to use a set of stereo input jacks on the 3808. Otherwise you'll be totally wasting a good part of the extra good analog output stage of the 95. If you use the 3808 mch analog input jacks instead (even if just 2 of them for stereo), the 3808 will NOT re-digitize/etc. your analog inputs. Using a set of stereo input jacks it will.


But, a big but, the 95 analog stages are leagues superior to the 3808's analog stages, so not an ideal match. The best that can be said, analog-wise, is that at least you don't have an Onkyo.







(They're generally awful with analog inputs, the mid-range Denons are just blah with them.)


----------



## Infominister

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cfraser* 
If I can add 2 cents for bradp51, make sure NOT to use a set of stereo input jacks on the 3808. Otherwise you'll be totally wasting a good part of the extra good analog output stage of the 95. If you use the 3808 mch analog input jacks instead (even if just 2 of them for stereo), the 3808 will NOT re-digitize/etc. your analog inputs. Using a set of stereo input jacks it will.

*But, a big but, the 95 analog stages are leagues superior to the 3808's analog stages, so not an ideal match.* The best that can be said, analog-wise, is that at least you don't have an Onkyo.







(They're generally awful with analog inputs, the mid-range Denons are just blah with them.)
What do you mean about not being an _ideal match_, and, if you're not using the 3808's CD input, as you warned against doing, how does that affect sound quality? Doesn't the 3808 simply become a power source for the '95 in that instance?


----------



## cfraser

^ Not sure what you mean by "power source".


My point is not a warning per se, but this guy paid a huge premium for the 95 (over the 93) which has little increased performance quality value except when using analog audio. That is its purpose for existing. And likely why he wants to use the superior analog audio outputs. I'll guess for stereo music, and he's using the HDMI for BD/DVD/etc. audio.


Continuing "the point", it is most likely not in his best interest to re-digitize, then convert back to analog, the higher quality analog output of the 95. The DACs and analog output circuitry in the 95 are far superior to anything analog in the 3808. The mch analog inputs of the 3808 are NOT re-digitized. The stereo CD/etc. inputs ARE.


In some cases, where the analog source has relatively lower quality analog outputs (almost everything these days...), it might actually sound "better" re-digitizing/etc. the source's analog outputs.


A more ideal match for the 95's analog outputs would be any pre-pro noted for handling analog signals. Anthem/Classe/whatever, certainly nothing that the general public might consider mainstream. Or any quality stereo preamp in this case.


Should mention a "downside" of using the 3808 mch analog inputs is BM must be done in the Oppo.


----------



## SSpivey

And make sure no signal processing is on when using the analog input (I think it's 'pure direct' only) otherwise you might as well use HDMI, because the 3808 will A-D -> DSP -> D-A convert the signal.


You should be able to assign this in the source configuration.


I'm pretty sure 'Volume' isn't DSP. (?)


----------



## Duffinator

Quote:

Originally Posted by *s2silber* 
What do you mean about not being an _ideal match_, and, if you're not using the 3808's CD input, as you warned against doing, how does that affect sound quality? Doesn't the 3808 simply become a power source for the '95 in that instance?








You are correct. He should connect the stereo output from the 95 to the CD input on the 3808 and just select CD when he wants to listen to CD using the 95's DAC. It's that simple.


----------



## Infominister

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Duffinator* 
You are correct. He should connect the stereo output from the 95 to the CD input on the 3808 and just select CD when he wants to listen to CD using the 95's DAC. It's that simple.








I'm not sure that's what BradP51 suggested. If you connect the 95's stereo output to the 3808's CD-labeled analog input, he said, the signal will be redigitized by the 3808. Rather, if it's connected to the Ext. In inputs on the 3808, the 95's DAC's remain in play. Isn't that correct?

My own remaining question is whether when using the Ext. In inputs and doing subwoofer configuration on the 3808 -- the only such configuration it offers -- you'd be redigitizing the Oppo's signal by adding any subwoofer boost, e.g., +5, +10, or +15. The experts over in the Oppo BDP-95 thread suggest that it's better to add bass boost in the AVR than in the Oppo.


----------



## Duffinator

Quote:

Originally Posted by *s2silber* 
I'm not sure that's what BradP51 suggested. If you connect the 95's stereo output to the 3808's CD-labeled analog input, he said, the signal will be redigitized by the 3808. Rather, if it's connected to the Ext. In inputs on the 3808, the 95's DAC's remain in play. Isn't that correct?
No. The way I suggested is the correct way and there's no reason to confuse the topic further. If you use the CD input you can turn off all the processing with the Direct or Pure Direct setting. Going beyond that is pointless.


----------



## Infominister

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Duffinator* 
No. The way I suggested is the correct way and there's no reason to confuse the topic further. If you use the CD input you can turn off all the processing with the Direct or Pure Direct setting. Going beyond that is pointless.
We need a ruling on this from an expert third party. You may be correct, but the only way to guarantee staying in the analog domain is to use the multi-channel Ext. In inputs, even if it's only the FL and FR jacks. In any case, even when selecting "CD" from the 3808, you can set that input to default to Ext. In.


----------



## Infominister

[/quote] Should mention a "downside" of using the 3808 mch analog inputs is BM must be done in the Oppo.[/quote]


Why is that a "downside" when you can still set subwoofer boost via the AVR, as recommended over in the Oppo BDP-95 thread, without redigitizing?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/20435957
> 
> 
> We need a ruling on this from an expert third party. You may be correct, but the only way to guarantee staying in the analog domain is to use the multi-channel Ext. In inputs, even if it's only the FL and FR jacks. In any case, even when selecting "CD" from the 3808, you can set that input to default to Ext. In.



It will certainly work that way but IMO you won't hear a difference. Using Direct or Pure Direct mode removes any processing from the audio stream. I use direct as I still want to see the display. If he was using a uber expensive external DAC then I might do this. But if he had one he'd probably have a dedicated stereo setup and then.... He's using the internal DAC on a BD player and while they are excellent it just isn't going to make an audible difference between the two inputs IMO. BTW the DAC's in the 3808 are very good.


----------



## bradp51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/20436612
> 
> 
> It will certainly work that way but IMO you won't hear a difference. Using Direct or Pure Direct mode removes any processing from the audio stream. I use direct as I still want to see the display. If he was using a uber expensive external DAC then I might do this. But if he had one he'd probably have a dedicated stereo setup and then.... He's using the internal DAC on a BD player and while they are excellent it just isn't going to make an audible difference between the two inputs IMO. BTW the DAC's in the 3808 are very good.



thanks guys for the advice.

I have connected RCA from dedicated stereo out from the 95 to the Ext.In FL and FR. I assigned the CD input to Ext In. All seems to be working fine.

However I notice when I press the "Direct/Stereo" button it does not change the display to show that and no interuption in sound.


If I press the "Pure/Direct" button there is an interuption and it shows for a second on the display then the display goes off. which I know it is supposed to do.


So it seems to me that in this configuration the "Direct/Stereo" button does not seem to work.


BTW what does "Ext.In" stand for ?


----------



## bradp51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradp51* /forum/post/20438493
> 
> 
> thanks guys for the advice.
> 
> I have connected RCA from dedicated stereo out from the 95 to the Ext.In FL and FR. I assigned the CD input to Ext In. All seems to be working fine.
> 
> However I notice when I press the "Direct/Stereo" button it does not change the display to show that and no interuption in sound.
> 
> 
> If I press the "Pure/Direct" button there is an interuption and it shows for a second on the display then the display goes off. which I know it is supposed to do.
> 
> 
> So it seems to me that in this configuration the "Direct/Stereo" button does not seem to work.
> 
> 
> BTW what does "Ext.In" stand for ?



Adding to my own question here.


I have just connected an rca cable from the SW output of the BD95 and then put that into the SW input on the Ext.In on the 3808 and expected to get a SW signal to my subs, but nothing is coming thru. Have SW selected "Yes" in the denon "2ch Direct/Stereo" menu as on page 31. Subwoofer mode is set to "LFE+Main". In the EXT.IN menu have tried both SW set at "0db" and also tried "+15db" not sure why not getting any sub signal.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradp51* /forum/post/20438493
> 
> 
> BTW what does "Ext.In" stand for ?



EXT + External



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradp51* /forum/post/20438682
> 
> 
> Adding to my own question here.
> 
> 
> I have just connected an rca cable from the SW output of the BD95 and then put that into the SW input on the Ext.In on the 3808 and expected to get a SW signal to my subs, but nothing is coming thru. Have SW selected "Yes" in the denon "2ch Direct/Stereo" menu as on page 31. Subwoofer mode is set to "LFE+Main". In the EXT.IN menu have tried both SW set at "0db" and also tried "+15db" not sure why not getting any sub signal.



You need to change the setting s in the Oppo


blairy


----------



## Infominister

Exactly. Sounds like you're fine with the 3808, but you need to do a number things on the Oppo. First, do you have the latest firmware installed on the '95 -- at least the latest available for download by Ethernet directly into the player (if not the Beta version that requires a CD or USB download)? Only then would you be able to use the Oppo's superior stereo outs to serve in a multi-channel set-up.


Second, in the audio processing set-up menu in the Oppo, have you set the have you set the Oppo's audio processor to use the dedicated stereo out's DAC's in a multi-channel set up? Again, you need the new firmware for that. And, of course, you'll want to do all of the trims and bass management in the Oppo since using the External In's on the Denon means that the Oppo is doing all of the sound processing, which is why you bought the '95, rather then the '93, in the first place.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradp51* /forum/post/20438493
> 
> 
> So it seems to me that in this configuration the "Direct/Stereo" button does not seem to work.



It works ... it has no imact though as you are using the EXT IN inputs. You either connect to the EXT IN inputs or you connect to a regular set of analog inputs and use either DIRECT or PURE DIRECT.


----------



## mrcarnut

I have been reading this thread for some time now and recently purchased a 3808 with the feature pack and have a question. The TV I am going to be connecting to is a Pioneer Elite Pro720 rear projection that does not have HDMI. I currently have my Time Warner cable box and my Oppo 83 Blu ray connected to the TV through component with optical (from cable box) to an older Denon receiver and the Oppo connected via ext-in. I also have a VCR and Pioneer Laser Disc player connected to the Denon via S-Video in and S-Video monitor out of the Denon to the TV. When I access the menu in the current Denon I view it on the S-Video input of the TV and it works fine. My question is this. I plan on continuing to have the cable box and the Oppo connected directly to the TV via component with the audio from the Oppo going to the 3808 via HDMI and will connect the VCR and Laser Disc player to the S-Video in on the 3808 and S-Video monitor out to the TV. Will I still be able to view the GUI menu on the S-Video input on the TV? I am pretty sure I will not be able the get the volume overlay when watching cable or the Oppo but will it work when watching one of the S-Video sources? The reason I ask this is because I also have a Denon 2809 connected to a Sony 60EX700 running another Oppo 83 and cable box over HDMI and if I can't get the overlay on the Pioneer I may just swap the 3808 into the other system and use the 2809 with the Pioneer TV until I upgrade the Pionner. My biggest concern is making sure the 3808 will output the GUI menu over S-Video. If it will not for some reason how can I get the setup menu to display? Thanks for the help.


----------



## SLSAdvocate

I have looked through many posts and have not seen this behavior mentioned. After years of stable operation, recently during cable TV viewing for no apparent reason the HDMI signal pauses then the audio returns but the display is snow. Snow as in untuned analog TV station snow. The workaround has been to pull out and reseat the HDMI monitor out cable at the 3808. There appears to be no pattern. It sometimes happens 2-3 times during an evening, sometimes it goes days without happening.


Any ideas?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/20442885
> 
> 
> I have looked through many posts and have not seen this behavior mentioned. After years of stable operation, recently during cable TV viewing for no apparent reason the HDMI signal pauses then the audio returns but the display is snow. Snow as in untuned analog TV station snow. The workaround has been to pull out and reseat the HDMI monitor out cable at the 3808. There appears to be no pattern. It sometimes happens 2-3 times during an evening, sometimes it goes days without happening.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I think the first thing is to try a different cable.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SLSAdvocate* /forum/post/20442885
> 
> 
> I have looked through many posts and have not seen this behavior mentioned. After years of stable operation, recently during cable TV viewing for no apparent reason the HDMI signal pauses then the audio returns but the display is snow. Snow as in untuned analog TV station snow. The workaround has been to pull out and reseat the HDMI monitor out cable at the 3808. There appears to be no pattern. It sometimes happens 2-3 times during an evening, sometimes it goes days without happening.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Set top boxes have always been problematic with HDMI. I would

a) switch to component and not worry about it every again

b) try a new box.


----------



## bradp51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/20438883
> 
> 
> Exactly. Sounds like you're fine with the 3808, but you need to do a number things on the Oppo. First, do you have the latest firmware installed on the '95 -- at least the latest available for download by Ethernet directly into the player (if not the Beta version that requires a CD or USB download)? Only then would you be able to use the Oppo's superior stereo outs to serve in a multi-channel set-up.
> 
> 
> Second, in the audio processing set-up menu in the Oppo, have you set the have you set the Oppo's audio processor to use the dedicated stereo out's DAC's in a multi-channel set up? Again, you need the new firmware for that. And, of course, you'll want to do all of the trims and bass management in the Oppo since using the External In's on the Denon means that the Oppo is doing all of the sound processing, which is why you bought the '95, rather then the '93, in the first place.



I have ended up connecting into the CD rca inputs on the Denon and run either Direct or pure direct and it is working fine. I emailed OPPO and they confirmed that all outputs are live so it does not seem to matter too much about the audio processor settings. I have looked carefully at the manual and have carefully followed the instuctions. One option I thought I would need set to on is greyed out so was not able to set it. I have set some things in OPPO. Sounding pretty good at the moment.


----------



## mrcarnut

Moving this forward to see if anyone can provide any assistance. Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/20439347
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread for some time now and recently purchased a 3808 with the feature pack and have a question. The TV I am going to be connecting to is a Pioneer Elite Pro720 rear projection that does not have HDMI. I currently have my Time Warner cable box and my Oppo 83 Blu ray connected to the TV through component with optical (from cable box) to an older Denon receiver and the Oppo connected via ext-in. I also have a VCR and Pioneer Laser Disc player connected to the Denon via S-Video in and S-Video monitor out of the Denon to the TV. When I access the menu in the current Denon I view it on the S-Video input of the TV and it works fine. My question is this. I plan on continuing to have the cable box and the Oppo connected directly to the TV via component with the audio from the Oppo going to the 3808 via HDMI and will connect the VCR and Laser Disc player to the S-Video in on the 3808 and S-Video monitor out to the TV. Will I still be able to view the GUI menu on the S-Video input on the TV? I am pretty sure I will not be able the get the volume overlay when watching cable or the Oppo but will it work when watching one of the S-Video sources? The reason I ask this is because I also have a Denon 2809 connected to a Sony 60EX700 running another Oppo 83 and cable box over HDMI and if I can't get the overlay on the Pioneer I may just swap the 3808 into the other system and use the 2809 with the Pioneer TV until I upgrade the Pionner. My biggest concern is making sure the 3808 will output the GUI menu over S-Video. If it will not for some reason how can I get the setup menu to display? Thanks for the help.


----------



## cfraser

^ I guess it will work. I use the composite video "monitor output" for viewing GUI/menu/etc. items on a small display sometimes when I don't want to turn on the large HDMI display. So I don't see why the S-video won't work. See that video mode chart near the end of the 3808 manual? Very few people read it, or know it in detail. Mostly because they don't need to. I can assure you the chart is accurate. I tested all the combos about 18 months ago. Too bad I never read the chart before I needed to test it LOL. The info you want is in that chart (p80-81) if you read it very carefully.


As long as you don't have a powered-on HDMI display connected at the same time as your composite/S display, I think you are fine. I think I remember problems with that combo...but may be a false memory as I was dicking with the 4310 in the same rack and it's MUCH more limited with this sort of thing, and the 4311 even more so i.e. if you want maximum flexibility with composite/S it ends with the 3808 for Denon. S-video is virtually dead, even composite has more life it seems at this point, judging by looking at the back of gear.


Edit: one thing that was very surprising to me is the apparently high bandwidth of the 3808's composite video output (never used the S, so may be different). Can give sometimes astonishing video. Least to me, who hasn't used composite for a real long time. What is absolute crap is the quality of the 3808's composite video inputs. Entirely unrecommended. For instance, putting Oppo 83 component video into 3808, but viewing the composite output (on an HD monitor) looked surprisingly good. Going all composite was rubbish. So what I guess I'm saying here is, be sure to consider the *composite* video output of the 3808 with your display.


----------



## mrcarnut

CF, Thanks for the reply. I will give it a try both ways and see which looks better.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser* /forum/post/20449242
> 
> 
> ^ I guess it will work. I use the composite video "monitor output" for viewing GUI/menu/etc. items on a small display sometimes when I don't want to turn on the large HDMI display. So I don't see why the S-video won't work. See that video mode chart near the end of the 3808 manual? Very few people read it, or know it in detail. Mostly because they don't need to. I can assure you the chart is accurate. I tested all the combos about 18 months ago. Too bad I never read the chart before I needed to test it LOL. The info you want is in that chart (p80-81) if you read it very carefully.
> 
> 
> As long as you don't have a powered-on HDMI display connected at the same time as your composite/S display, I think you are fine. I think I remember problems with that combo...but may be a false memory as I was dicking with the 4310 in the same rack and it's MUCH more limited with this sort of thing, and the 4311 even more so i.e. if you want maximum flexibility with composite/S it ends with the 3808 for Denon. S-video is virtually dead, even composite has more life it seems at this point, judging by looking at the back of gear.
> 
> 
> Edit: one thing that was very surprising to me is the apparently high bandwidth of the 3808's composite video output (never used the S, so may be different). Can give sometimes astonishing video. Least to me, who hasn't used composite for a real long time. What is absolute crap is the quality of the 3808's composite video inputs. Entirely unrecommended. For instance, putting Oppo 83 component video into 3808, but viewing the composite output (on an HD monitor) looked surprisingly good. Going all composite was rubbish. So what I guess I'm saying here is, be sure to consider the *composite* video output of the 3808 with your display.


----------



## trespoochies

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with this. I have a Polk PSW-10 inch sub hooked up to the pre-out on my 3808. For some reason, it seems like the connection to the sub isn't good a lot of the time because the sub light is always orange for standby. It does connect after I pull up the GUI and go to speaker setup, then set it to "no sub", then back to "LFE". After I do all those steps, then the sub light goes green and I can definitely feel and hear the bass. I tested the cable connecting them, and that seems okay. I even tested the sub by connecting it to a friends receiver and the sub connection stays on all the time with his. So that's leading me to think it's the receiver. Has anyone had a problem with this before?


----------



## batpig

what did Audyssey set the sub volume to? occasionally this can happen with a subwoofer that has a not-very-sensitive "auto on" trigger and an extreme negative setting on the sub ch volume from the receiver. e.g. if the sub is set to -10dB the voltage on the pre-out signal may be too weak to trigger the sub to turn on.


is this a new problem or something that has always happened?


----------



## trespoochies

This is something new. It started up a few weeks ago, but I never thought to really dig into why this was going on because I wasn't watching too many things since I was out a lot. But it is very noticeable now that I'm watching quite a few BD's recently. Thanks for the tip Batpig, I'll check out my Audyssey settings when I get home. Hopefully that's what it is, a low volume that it's set to.


----------



## rahull




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trespoochies* /forum/post/20453695
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with this. I have a Polk PSW-10 inch sub hooked up to the pre-out on my 3808. For some reason, it seems like the connection to the sub isn't good a lot of the time because the sub light is always orange for standby. It does connect after I pull up the GUI and go to speaker setup, then set it to "no sub", then back to "LFE". After I do all those steps, then the sub light goes green and I can definitely feel and hear the bass. I tested the cable connecting them, and that seems okay. I even tested the sub by connecting it to a friends receiver and the sub connection stays on all the time with his. So that's leading me to think it's the receiver. Has anyone had a problem with this before?



Your input level probably isn't high enough. Turn down the Polk input

level and recalibrate in order to hit it harder from the Denon.


----------



## trespoochies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rahull* /forum/post/20453963
> 
> 
> Your input level probably isn't high enough. Turn down the Polk input
> 
> level and recalibrate in order to hit it harder from the Denon.



Thanks, I'll check that out as well. Sounds like I need to do an overall recalibration. It has been a long time since I did that.


----------



## romavictor

Anybody interested in a 3808? $599/- less than 2 years old. No problems. Just upgrading )


----------



## BodegaBay

Haven't been on AVS for awhile and I'm not sure what model(s) is the successor to the 3808CI.


I'm looking to upgrade. Nothing too crazy and I'm not concerned about 3D pass-thru, just an improvement to audio processing with the Audyssey and OSD over HDMI. I think the 3808 was a solid AVR from Denon so I'm looking for something good valued. I was looking at the Marantz SR5005. Any opinions are welcomed. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gary J

IMO you are going to pay a lot of money for incremental Audyssey improvement and what OSD problem? The 3808 is still a fine AVR.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMO you are going to pay a lot of money for incremental Audyssey improvement and what OSD problem? The 3808 is still a fine AVR.



Thanks Gary. I was looking at specs and looking at other threads but noticed nothing really jumped out at me. It just looks like the 3808 still can compete with these newer models. It certainly got my attention 2+ years ago. No problem with OSD over HDMI; I was just making sure newer models have this feature.


I'll stick with it then. Thanks.


----------



## batpig

+1


have you done the "feature pack" upgrade for Dyn EQ/Vol? That 100 bucks will likely give you a greater SQ improvement than going from XT to XT32.


The logical "upgrade" among current units is the 4311ci, but I would only recommend upgrading if you want to expand beyond 7.1 using Audyssey DSX. If you go whole-hog and step up to a 9ch or 11ch system, then it would be worth the upgrade, but that's a lot more $$ investment (extra speakers, maybe extra amps too).


If you are just going to stick with traditional 5.1/7.1, don't bother. Spend that money on better subs or something.


----------



## BodegaBay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> have you done the "feature pack" upgrade for Dyn EQ/Vol? That 100 bucks will likely give you a greater SQ improvement than going from XT to XT32...
> 
> 
> ...If you are just going to stick with traditional 5.1/7.1, don't bother. Spend that money on better subs or something.



I've read about the feature pack a while back but didn't purchase it. I'll read up more on it.


I'm sticking to 7.1 so no need for extra fluff. Nice to know this AVR is still solid all these years.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* /forum/post/20482379
> 
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade. Nothing too crazy and I'm not concerned about 3D pass-thru, just an improvement to audio processing with the Audyssey and OSD over HDMI.



Er, could you say something more about what you mean by the "OSD over HDMI" issue? It's just that I have the 3808 displaying OSD over HDMI without a problem.


I do remember though, that before I switched to a discrete ATI graphics card in my HTPC, I was using the built-in graphics on its Intel i3 CPU, and the Intel drivers would not display the 3808 OSD for some reason when in YCC mode...


----------



## BodegaBay

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gcoupe*
what you mean by the "OSD over HDMI" issue? It's just that I have the 3808 displaying OSD over HDMI without a problem.
I didn't mean to imply I had any issues with the OSD over HDMI. Its just that the 3808 was really the first to successfully implement this feature that I didn't want to upgrade to a new receiver without it. Moot point now as I'm sticking with this venerable unit.


----------



## blairy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BodegaBay* 
I didn't mean to imply I had any issues with the OSD over HDMI. Its just that the 3808 was really the first to successfully implement this feature that I didn't want to upgrade to a new receiver without it. Moot point now as I'm sticking with this venerable unit.
Which one call a "sound decision".....ooohhhh groan aaahhhh.


Seriously though, the 3808 might lack some minor features of the newer receivers but it is defnitely one of the best sounding AVR's you can get your hands on.


A sound decision indeed BodegaBay










blairy


----------



## Nickff

Help with calibration:


I finally purchased a RadioShack SPL meter. I have adjusted the 5 channels to 75db via the channel level menu in my Denon 3808, but my SVS PB12-Plus reads only 60db or so. The sub's gain is set around 33% and going to +12db with the channel level only has the SPL meter read 64db or so. Normal?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/20498010
> 
> 
> Help with calibration:
> 
> 
> I finally purchased a RadioShack SPL meter. I have adjusted the 5 channels to 75db via the channel level menu in my Denon 3808, but my SVS PB12-Plus reads only 60db or so. The sub's gain is set around 33% and going to +12db with the channel level only has the SPL meter read 64db or so. Normal?



Never mind... turns out I was using A weighting.


----------



## iramack

Why not use Audyssey for the best results?? Do you have the mic?


S


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/20498662
> 
> 
> Why not use Audyssey for the best results?? Do you have the mic?
> 
> 
> S



You can adjust channel levels independent of Audyssey.


----------



## iramack

Yes you can, but why?


Audyssey is the most accurate way to do this, and there should be no reason to do it all manually like we did in the "olden days" lol !!


S


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/20499242
> 
> 
> Yes you can, but why?
> 
> 
> Audyssey is the most accurate way to do this, and there should be no reason to do it all manually like we did in the "olden days" lol !!
> 
> 
> S



My gear is in a 2000 sq. ft. basement with no interior walls. It is just one large open space. I have run Audyssey and am happy with its settings, but when I checked the channel levels they were off just a bit, so I adjusted them.


----------



## batpig

the problem is your assumption that the "check" was more accurate than the initial result


----------



## iramack

Zacly!!


----------



## winston9332

Helping a buddy trouble-shoot a 3808ci that will not produce audio. have done the micro-processor reset per the manual and a hard reset via up/down and power on to no avail. updated the firmware successfully. Everything works on the unit except there is no sound for both digital and analog sources including tuner. Cannot even get it to produce sound in speaker setup menu. Any ideas for this out of warranty receiver?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Could be dust on the headphone connection ... either blow some compressed air into the jack or insert/remove a headphone plug multiple times to see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the problem is your assumption that the "check" was more accurate than the initial result



You are more than welcome to believe that Audyssey is perfect. I, on the other hand, suspected a channel of being a little off and my center was ~5db higher than the others... now it is not. I don't blame Audyssey, as I said earlier my basement is not audio-friendly.


----------



## winston9332




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20514255
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Could be dust on the headphone connection ... either blow some compressed air into the jack or insert/remove a headphone plug multiple times to see if that resolves the issue.



Tried that...can get zone two and zone three (powered) to work, but main zone is completely dead. Blown DSP?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

I'd pop the top of the AVR and check for a blown fuse.


----------



## venon1313

Hi. I recently bought an used Denon 3808 and I think it’s a great receiver, with very detailed sound, but I think it lacks some punch.

The unit didn’t have the paid firmware upgrade installed so I decided to bought it. I think dynamic EQ really improved the bass in any volume level, making the sound warmer, but the punchy sound that I like is not there yet.

My subwoofer is one that came from an Onkyo HTIB. My question is: if I bought a good subwoofer, with a punchy sound, could I have the detailed sound of the denon with punch? I’m afraid the receiver, because of it’s characteristic sound, could affect the strength of the sub. Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Depends on the quality of the HTIB sub. Your best bet is to just borrow a sub from a friend and test it out yourself.


----------



## Nickff

Quote:

Originally Posted by *venon1313* 
Hi. I recently bought an used Denon 3808 and I think it's a great receiver, with very detailed sound, but I think it lacks some punch.

The unit didn't have the paid firmware upgrade installed so I decided to bought it. I think dynamic EQ really improved the bass in any volume level, making the sound warmer, but the punchy sound that I like is not there yet.

My subwoofer is one that came from an Onkyo HTIB. My question is: if I bought a good subwoofer, with a punchy sound, could I have the detailed sound of the denon with punch? I'm afraid the receiver, because of it's characteristic sound, could affect the strength of the sub. Thanks.
Does your current sub have its own amp?


----------



## Gary J

Yes the 3808 is tried and true. Replace the sub and run Autosetup.


----------



## venon1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/20518452
> 
> 
> Does your current sub have its own amp?



Yes, it is a 10" powered subwoofer. Yesterday, I tried a different position for the sub and WOW! Things got much better. Now, bass is filling all the room with a good impact. Anyway, I want to buy another sub. I want one that could give me a punchy sound for 5.1 concerts and music. I thought about Klipsch rw-10d, Velodyne Impact 10 or Infinity PS410. What do you think?


----------



## venon1313

HI. I have another question. I was checking the Eq Graphic for the left and right speakers and I think the region of high frequencies is very full, as you can see on the image (link below). I don't know why Audyssey is putting so much treble on the speakers. My room is 118 square foot or 11 m2. My left and right speakers are klipsch bookshelf RB 61, center is Klipsch RC52 and surrounds are Onkyo. Subwoofer is an Onkyo 10 powered. Could you please help to understand this? Thanks.

__
https://flic.kr/p/5796487112
​


----------



## Michael Sargent

Describe the furnishings, wall and floor coverings in the room.


I looks like you have a lot of soft surfaces that are absorbing the high frequencies, so it is compensating by boosting them.


Mike


----------



## venon1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent* /forum/post/20525308
> 
> 
> Describe the furnishings, wall and floor coverings in the room.
> 
> 
> I looks like you have a lot of soft surfaces that are absorbing the high frequencies, so it is compensating by boosting them.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike, this is good information!

The walls behind and in front of the front speakers are brick wall. There is a mid-sized painting between the surrounds. The right wall is a brick wall too, with a mid-sized glass and metal window in the middle. The left wall is almost totally covered by a wooden cabinet. There is a sofa made of chenille with 3 seats in front of the front speakers. The floor is ceramic, but it is 60% covered by a carpet, that is located between the sofa and the wooden rack. There is a wood door in the left side of the rack.


----------



## builtinbc

New CBC Radio 2 URLs


I'm posting this for anyone who has had the same frustration trying to tune CBC Radio 2 streams using NetRadio in the Denon AVR-3808CI. CBC has just switched Radio 2 direct streams to new servers that stream ".pls" format which is not understood by the Denon. CBC has provided no information about technical problems such as this on their website, save for advice for iPhone users who may need to reinstall the CBC Radio app.

After hours of frustration, I finally figured by trial and error and guesswork how to work around this.


The fix takes advantage of Denon's vTuner ( www.radiodenon.com ) site. After logging in to vTuner, click "Add A Station" (or "Add Another Station" if you already have some added stations).


You can find the new base URL for the stream you want to add at Radio2 Live Streams: Direct URLS .


These URLs are of the form



> Quote:
> " http://playerservices.streamtheworld.com/pls/CBC_R2_VCR_H.pls "



Copy the desired URL and paste it into the "Station URL" field of the new vTuner entry. THEN replace BOTH instances of "pls" in these strings with "m3u"; e.g. the aforementioned example becomes



> Quote:
> " http://playerservices.streamtheworld.com/m3u/CBC_R2_VCR_H.m3u "



.


Classify it in whatever genre you like.


Choose "MP3" in the "Type" dropdown in vTuner and click "Go".


Now on the Denon, using the remote, or -- if you have an iPhone, DeRemote, which is an amazing iPhone controller for Denon network-capable receivers - I just love this app!) choose NET/USB and navigate to Internet Radio/Added Stations


Then click on your new added station. It should play normally. Of course you can then add it to a preset.


----------



## Nickff

I am pretty sure lightning hit my satellite dish. There was a loud pop from the 3808 and a smell. Fuse? Or is the unit toast? Red light flashes repeatedly.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Could be a blown fuse. As you're likely out of warranty, pop the top and check as it should be easy to replace.


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313* /forum/post/20525934
> 
> 
> The walls behind and in front of the front speakers are brick wall. There is a mid-sized painting between the surrounds. The right wall is a brick wall too, with a mid-sized glass and metal window in the middle. The left wall is almost totally covered by a wooden cabinet. There is a sofa made of chenille with 3 seats in front of the front speakers. The floor is ceramic, but it is 60% covered by a carpet, that is located between the sofa and the wooden rack. There is a wood door in the left side of the rack.



Sounds like a typical mix of hard and soft surfaces. So it could easily be that the high frequencies are being more absorbed than the lows, requiring the boost you see. Or think of it the other way: all of those hard surfaces are reflecting the bass rather nicely, so it needs to be de-emphasized to avoid that hollow echoy sound.


Mike


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

I am looking to by a Nas server. I am looking for extra storage and backup but a bid reason is to not have to have my big power hungery pc on all the time just in case I want to listen to music. I have my eye on two one a seagate black armour that I know will work because it is DNLA and one D Link the uses upnp that I am not sure will work with the Denon. Anybody know for sure if the denon supports upnp for media servers?


Sale ends today so would appreciate any input.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Can't say one way or the other; however, you might want to use the "Search This Thread" button with the keyword "upnp" and do some reading while you're waiting on a response.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

Thanks, tried that and found posts on problems with upnp and suggestions on brands but no clear is upnp supported by the denon.


----------



## jdsmoothie

A quick google came up with this thread which seems to support it does.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20528837
> 
> 
> A quick google came up with this thread which seems to support it does.



Read that one. It is about a specific app. And if you look up at the section the thread is post under is Asset UpNP (DNLA) so not sure if it is using the upnp or DNLA protocol.


In this thread found some people that said they were using nas but no mention if they are upnp or dnla. I use tversity and jriver on the pc which suport both upnp and dnla and used roxio once that was only upnp and did not show up on denon.


----------



## Badas

Hey Guys,


A couple of questions if I may.


I've had my AVR 3808 since Feb 08 and it has been great. Last weekend it dropped all my settings. It seems everything except the HDMI settings. I turn mine off between using. I don't leave in standby. I put all my settings back in (several hours) and have since left in standby, everything seems okay. Anyone else had this happen?


I've been curious about the -4db or -3db display that flashes up as a new sound is been decoded. Is this normal.

For example it might be on Dolby Pro Logic and DTS HD MA is sent to the AVR. Some -3db display comes up for a couple of seconds and then DTS-HD-MA is then displayed. Can someone brilliant tell me what this is?


Thanks


Ta Dono


----------



## batpig

1) it's been known to happen, could be a system glitch, maybe a weird power surge or something. Hard to pinpoint the cause.


2) that is the DIALNORM offset ( click here for more info ), it's something that's encoded into digital signals, you can't change it, so don't worry about it


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/20534426
> 
> 
> 1) it's been known to happen, could be a system glitch, maybe a weird power surge or something. Hard to pinpoint the cause.
> 
> 
> 2) that is the DIALNORM offset ( click here for more info ), it's something that's encoded into digital signals, you can't change it, so don't worry about it



Thank you.


Ta Dono


----------



## Badas

Hi,


Is there any advantage to leaving in standby?

Is there a backup battery in the AVR for settings that could go flat?


I would like to turn mine completely off after use. So I don't

have to leave my power conditioner on.


Ta Dono


----------



## bwclark

I currently have my music on a hard drive in my PC and use WMP setup to allow my Denon 3808CI to access these mp3 files for playback.


CLOUD - The Amazon Cloud, Google, and now Apple have hugh servers that will allow me to place my music files on their servers and then access them.


Q. Can I access the Amazon Cloud files or others somehow with the Denon?


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/20534550
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to leaving in standby?
> 
> Is there a backup battery in the AVR for settings that could go flat?
> 
> 
> I would like to turn mine completely off after use. So I don't
> 
> have to leave my power conditioner on.
> 
> 
> Ta Dono



Yes, the AVR will retain it's settings when plugged in but OFF, and about 1-2 weeks when unplugged.


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/20534550
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to leaving in standby?
> 
> Is there a backup battery in the AVR for settings that could go flat?
> 
> 
> I would like to turn mine completely off after use. So I don't
> 
> have to leave my power conditioner on.
> 
> 
> Ta Dono



Do you know how much energy that will save? That is, how much energy is your power conditioner using if everything plugged into it is in standby mode?


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/20534550
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Is there any advantage to leaving in standby?
> 
> Is there a backup battery in the AVR for settings that could go flat?
> 
> 
> I would like to turn mine completely off after use. So I don't
> 
> have to leave my power conditioner on.
> 
> 
> Ta Dono



The biggest advantages is the use of the remote control to turn it on and the ability to use HDMI-CEC.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/20541117
> 
> 
> Do you know how much energy that will save? That is, how much energy is your power conditioner using if everything plugged into it is in standby mode?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybrsage* /forum/post/20541311
> 
> 
> The biggest advantages is the use of the remote control to turn it on and the ability to use HDMI-CEC.



Yeah, I agree with you guy's now. I'm just going to leave it in standby.

Amp seems to behaving itself now.

I am curious tho. How are the setting stored? Does it need some sort of backup battery???


Thanks for all the help guy's.


Ta Dono


----------



## Neurorad

I wasn't questioning your decision, I would like to know how much energy is used by the power conditioner. Something like the Kill-a-Watt product would tell you.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Badas* 
I am curious tho. How are the setting stored? Does it need some sort of backup battery???
Not a battery per se, but a capacitor most likely.


----------



## zbrett

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* 
Not a battery per se, but a capacitor most likely.
These days the settings are usually stored in flash memory...


----------



## Badas

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Neurorad* 
I wasn't questioning your decision, I would like to know how much energy is used by the power conditioner. Something like the Kill-a-Watt product would tell you.
 Attachment 214405 


Here is photo of 3808 and the Power Conditioner. I usually turn off the 3808 and then switch the Power Conditioner off at the wall. So I don't have to power up the light on the Conditioner 24/7.


It doe'nt matter. I have dimmed the light as low as possible so it shouldn't be to bad.


Ta Dono










Thanks for the help.


----------



## rotohead

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Badas* 
Attachment 214405 


Here is photo of 3808 and the Power Conditioner. I usually turn off the 3808 and then switch the Power Conditioner off at the wall. So I don't have to power up the light on the Conditioner 24/7.


It doe'nt matter. I have dimmed the light as low as possible so it shouldn't be to bad.


Ta Dono










Thanks for the help.
Let me ask you a off question...I'm looking for a very clean shelf system (avoid the brass, metal systems with clips, etc) and noticed the way your shelves are attached. Can you enlighten me? Looks very clean, no metal, just what I want. Thanks, chuck


----------



## Badas

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rotohead* 
Let me ask you a off question...I'm looking for a very clean shelf system (avoid the brass, metal systems with clips, etc) and noticed the way your shelves are attached. Can you enlighten me? Looks very clean, no metal, just what I want. Thanks, chuck
 Attachment 214415 


Hi Chuck,


Here is a better photo. I had this custom made in 1995. It uses a screw and cam system. You put the screw into the side wood. and a cam on the underneath shelf locks into it. Pulling really tight. Works well. I just then used black cloth tape to cover any other holes. I adjust these when I get new equipment.


Ta Dono


----------



## SushiBill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313* /forum/post/20520943
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a 10" powered subwoofer. Yesterday, I tried a different position for the sub and WOW! Things got much better. Now, bass is filling all the room with a good impact. Anyway, I want to buy another sub. I want one that could give me a punchy sound for 5.1 concerts and music. I thought about Klipsch rw-10d, Velodyne Impact 10 or Infinity PS410. What do you think?



Except their subs. I had a Klipsch and replaced with a Martin Logan Abyss (now morphed into the Dynamo series)...Love my 3808 and the bass the combo produces produces.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313* /forum/post/20520943
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a 10" powered subwoofer. Yesterday, I tried a different position for the sub and WOW! Things got much better. Now, bass is filling all the room with a good impact. Anyway, I want to buy another sub. I want one that could give me a punchy sound for 5.1 concerts and music. I thought about Klipsch rw-10d, Velodyne Impact 10 or Infinity PS410. What do you think?



Just in case you have considered them yet... check out SVS.


----------



## venon1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/20566815
> 
> 
> Just in case you have considered them yet... check out SVS.



SVS is a great sub, but it is out of my budget. Now I'm considering a Sunfire sub too. I've heard they are very musical.


----------



## AVman21

Hi everyone!

I've had my Denon 3808 for some time now so I decided to update my firmware (never done this before). So what I did is I connected the Ethernet cable to my router and then to my amp. I selected firmware update in the Options menu and the update began, also the power indicator light is now red. Now here's where my trouble begins: The display screen of my amp says "Main Firm 1/14" and below that "Updating 00%" it has been like this for the past half hour. Does it usually take this long or is there a problem?


If there is a problem then how can I cancel the update without damaging my amp in any way?


Thanks!


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVman21* /forum/post/20615336
> 
> 
> Does it usually take this long or is there a problem?
> 
> 
> If there is a problem then how can I cancel the update without damaging my amp in any way?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



What's you connection speed? It does sound like a problem because after a half hour there should be some progress.


I'd call Denon customer service.


----------



## AVman21

My connection speed is 384kb/s. My download speed is about 38kb/s.

Although I have a slow speed, one hour has passed and there is still no progress.


----------



## iramack

Make sure that the connection goes directly to the modem/router without going through any switches. The Denon does not like any connection via a switch box. Mine would usually lock up about 3/4 of the way through and just "fail". However, after eliminating the switch, it would retry and complete the update.

Good Luck.

Steve


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVman21* /forum/post/20615388
> 
> 
> My connection speed is 384kb/s. My download speed is about 38kb/s.
> 
> Although I have a slow speed, one hour has passed and there is still no progress.



I think you meant 384kb/s because 38k/s is slow.


My Denon is connected to a 10/100 switch and the switch is connected to the router and I have no problems. A switch should not make any difference and is in invisible to the end device. All the switch does is accept the packets and retransmit them and may amplify the signal if it is too weak (due to distance.)


----------



## iramack

Just saying what my experience was and after reading on this thread waaaaay back when, I tried it and it worked. YMMV................


S


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/20615449
> 
> 
> Make sure that the connection goes directly to the modem/router without going through any switches. The Denon does not like any connection via a switch box. Mine would usually lock up about 3/4 of the way through and just "fail". However, after eliminating the switch, it would retry and complete the update.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Steve



I have a 5GHz wireless-N bridge that feeds an eight port switch that feeds my Denon and I've yet to have any network problems. Go figure.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa* /forum/post/20617864
> 
> 
> I have a 5GHz wireless-N bridge that feeds an eight port switch that feeds my Denon and I've yet to have any network problems. Go figure.



Ditto this. Did the FW update and feature pack upgrade over my wireless-N bridge and had not a single issue.


----------



## roknrol

For those with Denons working through switches to their routers, are the manufacturers the same for your networking hardware?


Just wondering ... my D-Link router and Netgear switch don't want to work together for some of my networking devices -- 3808 and Logitech Squeezebox Duet are the primary rebels.


----------



## earthbound




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol* /forum/post/20642953
> 
> 
> For those with Denons working through switches to their routers, are the manufacturers the same for your networking hardware?
> 
> 
> Just wondering ... my D-Link router and Netgear switch don't want to work together for some of my networking devices -- 3808 and Logitech Squeezebox Duet are the primary rebels.



I have an Apple Airport Extreme running thru a 50 foot CAT6 cable to a Belkin GS105 which then runs through CAT5 cables to the 3808, a PS3, a Dishnet box, and a desktop PC in another room. All is literally plug and play.


Ethernet hardware is a mature technology so the days of one brand not working with another are officially behind us. I haven't read all the posts







so these things may have been suggested already:


1 - Check for firmware updates on the D-link and Netgear and upgrade them!


2 - Try a different ethernet cable.


3 - Consider upgrading the D-link or the Netgear hardware, whichever is older first. Places like http://www.newegg.com/ sometimes have really good deals.

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/ may also be helpful.


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol* /forum/post/20642953
> 
> 
> For those with Denons working through switches to their routers, are the manufacturers the same for your networking hardware?
> 
> 
> Just wondering ... my D-Link router and Netgear switch don't want to work together for some of my networking devices -- 3808 and Logitech Squeezebox Duet are the primary rebels.



Can you give more detail? A switch is a dumb device; it doesn't change subnets, for instance.


How do you have it connected (e.g from what devices in the chain)?


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol* /forum/post/20642953
> 
> 
> For those with Denons working through switches to their routers, are the manufacturers the same for your networking hardware?
> 
> 
> Just wondering ... my D-Link router and Netgear switch don't want to work together for some of my networking devices -- 3808 and Logitech Squeezebox Duet are the primary rebels.



I have a D-Link DIR-655 Router with Linksys and Netgear switches on my network. No issues with my system. The Netgear connects directly to my Denon 3808.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol* /forum/post/20642953
> 
> 
> For those with Denons working through switches to their routers, are the manufacturers the same for your networking hardware?
> 
> 
> Just wondering ... my D-Link router and Netgear switch don't want to work together for some of my networking devices -- 3808 and Logitech Squeezebox Duet are the primary rebels.



Linksys wireless-N gaming adapter (bridge) to D-Link 8-port gigabit switch to 3808 here...no issues.


----------



## Neurorad

When I bought my 3808 a few years ago, when it first came out, I had a lot of trouble updating FW. After trying almost everything, I was eventually successful plugging the AVR directly into the router using a crossover cable.


The process has changed, pretty sure due to FW updates.


I now have my 3808 networked through 2 cascading switches. Haven't used the network functions in a while, but they were working fine as of a year ago. I'm reluctant to update the FW, because it's working perfectly.


----------



## Infominister

Why can't I hear my BluRay player, which is connected to my '3808 through it's External In multichannel analog inputs, in Zone 2? I was able to hear my previous player in Zone 2 when using the CD stereo input.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Only 2CH analog and PCM 2.0 can pass to Zone 2 ... not multi channel analog.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Only 2CH analog and PCM 2.0 can pass to Zone 2 ... not multi channel analog.



Ok, but why wouldn't I be able to hear a two-channel CD fed into the front L-R inputs?


----------



## jdsmoothie

The multi channel analog inputs will not pass to Zone 2 regardless of how many inputs you connect.


----------



## iramack

Because multichannel inputs go straight thru to the volume control and out to speakers/and or/pre-out jacks. Regular analog inputs like cd etc. go thru the switching/processing/encode/decode sections so they will be present at all the zones.

Now if you use a separate amp for zone 2, then you can hook it up to the main (L+R) pre-out jacks on the Denon and that should work. But you will only be able to use the multichannel source for that zone. Alternatively, if your source component has an extra set of stereo outputs just hook those into an open input on the receiver, and set the zone two input to that one. That would really be your best option.


----------



## roknrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MTAtech* /forum/post/20645213
> 
> 
> Can you give more detail? A switch is a dumb device; it doesn't change subnets, for instance.
> 
> 
> How do you have it connected (e.g from what devices in the chain)?



Going from memory, I believe I have a DGL-4300 router and GS108 switch.


So from TW Cable Modem > D-Link DGL-4300 > Netgear GS108 > Denon 3808 caused me problems (all connected CAT5e). Removing the GS108 from the path works just fine. Three PCs and a Sony Blu-Ray connected to the switch (using same cables as tried for Squeezebox and 3808) work fine.


From reading through the Squeezebox forums, it appears the Logitech boxes are somewhat notorious for balking at switches. I just figured Denons were about the same ... connecting both directly to the router worked and so I didn't bother with it any more!


I know the firmware for the router is latest available (still, a couple of years old), but I haven't ever updated the firmware for the switch (bought @ 2007). To be honest, I didn't know you _could_ update the fw for a switch ....










@ earthbound: Thanks for the tips -- I check into that.


EDIT: Turns out the switch was going bad ... very common problem with the GS108 series apparently. Bad capacitors cause all sorts of havoc. Wouldn't have known/thought of this if I hadn't been searching for firmware updates for it! RMA process was _unbelievably_ painful, but since it's still under warranty should be getting a replacement unit which hopefully will resolve (all?) my networking problems. Thanks again for advice -- this forum is great!


----------



## Nickff

At the beginning of June lightning struck my satellite dish and damaged my 3808. I have had several power components replaced and the HDMI board.


Now, my subwoofer has significantly less output than it did before the storm.


I am troubleshooting the amp, cables, etc. on the subwoofer's end, but is it possible for the receiver itself to be causing the problem... could there be something wrong with the sub pre-out where it sends a signal but not the sone it should be sending?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Well, new 3312 and guess what complaint is...


"The Airplay feature is temperamental. About half the time I activate the receiver via airplay, the receiver says "please wait - assigning network" and never is able to assign the network. Unplugging and plugging back in the ethernet cable is the only fix I've found."


Imagine.....


----------



## davelr

Quote:

Originally Posted by *roknrol* 
To be honest, I didn't know you _could_ update the fw for a switch ....








Just wait until we have to start updating the firmware on our dishwashers...


----------



## Neurorad

Windows 11 has a lot of dishwasher drivers natively.


Go to Start menu, select Printers and other peripherals, click add a network device, click majapp, click dishwasher, choose manufacterer, select model number.


If you have iOS, it's just plug and play. But you have to use an iOS approved dishwasher partner, and you can't select the wash cycle; it knows which cycle is best for most people.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/20663248
> 
> 
> Windows 11 has a lot of dishwasher drivers natively.
> 
> 
> Go to Start menu, select Printers and other peripherals, click add a network device, click majapp, click dishwasher, choose manufacterer, select model number.
> 
> 
> If you have iOS, it's just plug and play. But you have to use an iOS approved dishwasher partner, and you can't select the wash cycle; it knows which cycle is best for most people.



Amen


----------



## cybrsage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neurorad* /forum/post/20663248
> 
> 
> windows 11 has a lot of dishwasher drivers natively.
> 
> 
> Go to start menu, select printers and other peripherals, click add a network device, click majapp, click dishwasher, choose manufacterer, select model number.
> 
> 
> If you have ios, it's just plug and play. But you have to use an ios approved dishwasher partner, and you can't select the wash cycle; it knows which cycle is best for most people.



lol


----------



## rec head

My dishwasher is 3g. $30/month unlimited data.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/20665192
> 
> 
> My dishwasher is 3g. $30/month unlimited data.



Wow, does it automatically post pictures of your dirty dishes on Facebook?


Sorry, I'll get back on topic...


----------



## Jay O'Brien

Internet AAC streaming audio


I want use my 3808CI to listen to a new internet station that vTuner tells me is streaming in AAC, not MP3, and that's why I cant get to it on radiodenon. Is there a workaround for this?


The station I want can also be heard here: http://www.sky.fm/play/smoothjazz247 


I get other sky.fm streams, but they are MP3.


Thanks, Jay O'Brien


----------



## spiroh

So it seems the 3808 will not pass any 3D content. I really like the 3808 receiver. Is there anyway I can still use the receiver, bypass the 3d straight to the TV and still use the receiver for sound that wouldn't be a hassle? I love this receiver and I would hate to upgrade but at the same time I'm looking to add a receiver to my computer so it wouldn't be the end of the world to upgrade. What is the most comparable to this unit in Denon's latest lineup? Since the 3808 has Denon made any changes to their amps? Thank you


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Get a bluray player with dual hdmi out. Like the Panasonic 310. Folks having non-hdmi 1.4 receivers is why dual hdmi's are being produced.


----------



## batpig

yes, and for non Blu-ray sources (e.g. 3D channels from your cable/sat box) you can just run the HDMI straight to the TV for video with a digital audio cable to the AVR for audio. Since these sources do not have HD audio, there will be no loss in audio fidelity.


so not a big deal. The only hassle will be some extra cables.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So it seems the 3808 will not pass any 3D content. I really like the 3808 receiver. Is there anyway I can still use the receiver, bypass the 3d straight to the TV and still use the receiver for sound that wouldn't be a hassle? I love this receiver and I would hate to upgrade but at the same time I'm looking to add a receiver to my computer so it wouldn't be the end of the world to upgrade. What is the most comparable to this unit in Denon's latest lineup? Since the 3808 has Denon made any changes to their amps? Thank you



The 4311 is the comparable unit. Model numbers do not go down. So, the 3312 is below the 3808 and the 4311 is higher. The last two digits represent the year.


----------



## spiroh

The price of a comparable receiver is too steep for me. I will do as you guys suggested and bypass the receiver when necessary. Thank you


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiroh* /forum/post/20693774
> 
> 
> So it seems the 3808 will not pass any 3D content. I really like the 3808 receiver. Is there anyway I can still use the receiver, bypass the 3d straight to the TV and still use the receiver for sound that wouldn't be a hassle? I love this receiver and I would hate to upgrade but at the same time I'm looking to add a receiver to my computer so it wouldn't be the end of the world to upgrade. What is the most comparable to this unit in Denon's latest lineup? Since the 3808 has Denon made any changes to their amps? Thank you



I've upgraded to the Oppo BDP 93 for shiny silver discs, streaming of netflix, vudu etc and DLNA streaming. HDMI 1 to TV and HDMI 2 to 3808 for audio.


My satellite TV has (one) 3D channel. HDMI out to TV and optical out to AVR.


Works a treat, only down side is you don't get the volume bar or graphic overlay (if using 3808 menu).


blairy


----------



## Rslynn46

1


----------



## Wryker

I'm hoping 1) it can be done and 2) it's 'easy' to do.

On my older Denon I could watch the video feed from one input while listening to the audio from another. I haven't been able to figure out if this AVR (newer and a higher model) can do this feature. It's REAL handy when wanting to stream pictures over a HTPC and use music from any other input (like the front AUX and an MP3 player). This avoids the 'silence' of watching digital pics. CAN the 3808 do this and 'how'?


----------



## batpig

see the 4th question in my FAQ: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html


----------



## counsil

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but there is a new update (3 min) for the 3808.


Anyone know what it is suppose to fix?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

There was an update to the Rhapsody website on July 12 which requires a Denon firmware update to all networking models. It's likely that update.


Can any Rhapsody users that connect via the AVR (vice iPhone) confirm?


----------



## kgveteran

Will this receiver add back channels to a DTS Master HD audio, it will do it for Dolby Tru HD audio.....


----------



## batpig

yes


----------



## johnr9e

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*
^^

There was an update to the Rhapsody website on July 12 which requires a Denon firmware update to all networking models. It's likely that update.


Can any Rhapsody users that connect via the AVR (vice iPhone) confirm?
Just did the update. It does not fix Rhapsody. It now brings up a notifier window on the GUI stating that Rhapsody is temporarily disabled until it is fixed with a new update I had not tried Rhapsody since I got the email message about the need for an update from Rhapsody, so I don't know whether it was displaying that message before the update. Either way, the Rhapsody fix is not in the new update.


----------



## rotohead

I've been trying to get Rhapsody to work properly on my 3808 for three years so when I received a email from Rhap that a firmware update would be available starting July 12 I was excited. The 3 minute est to complete the firmware update caused me to pause but went ahead with it anyway and as the previous poster stated Rhap is 'temporarily unavailable' now and after talking to a Rhap tech it might never be available to the 3808 again. I'm calling Denon on Monday to see what the deal is but I have a feeling the only way to get Rhapsody streaming on a 08 series would be to send the unit back to Denon (probably requiring network card replacement). This whole episode between Real and Denon has been a complete nightmare and the worst customer service experience of my life. Thanks for allowing my mini rant but this situation is just unacceptable imo.

Chuck


----------



## davelr

Does any know if this new firmware upgrade only addresses (or not) Rhapsody issues or if there are any other "fixes" in it?


Thanks


----------



## rotohead

Just talked to Denon tech support (a.m. 7/18) and they say waiting on Rhapsody to change servers that would take two or three weeks then they could configure the firmware update. This is after I talked to Rhapsody on Friday and they stated that the server changes had already been accomplished and it was up to Denon to finish the configuration settings. Why would Rhapsody send out a email on July 10th if the process hadn't gotten to the point of Rhapsody being done? I didn't ask Denon but I got the impression the latest firmware update is strictly a Rhapsody issue. I asked him about a possible Napster addition somewhere down the road and he said no way. I've never seen two companies pass the buck as well as these two.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/20708928
> 
> 
> Does any know if this new firmware upgrade only addresses (or not) Rhapsody issues or if there are any other "fixes" in it?
> 
> 
> Thanks



When you type Denon 3800 firmware into the Google Custom Search box you will know.


----------



## spiroh

Sorry if this has been posted before but for best sound quality with Directv and DVD viewing what is the best audio mode to be in for the sources? I currently have a front right, front left ,sub, and center channel speakers. I do not have anything on the rear but I'm working on that.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Mine popped a bit with the update. Advise turning speaker volume down. Looks like we'll be getting another update when the Rhapsody thing is fixed??


----------



## Nickff

Quote:

Originally Posted by *spiroh* 
Sorry if this has been posted before but for best sound quality with Directv and DVD viewing what is the best audio mode to be in for the sources? I currently have a front right, front left ,sub, and center channel speakers. I do not have anything on the rear but I'm working on that.
Assuming you have a 5.1 system, then set your DirecTV receiver and DVD player to output DD 5.1 and connect both to the receiver with a digital audio cable.


----------



## Nickff

Quick favor:


If anyone has the original box, could you measure the W x H x D in inches for me? I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## dirk1843

After noticing different behavior of my 3808 after replacing my Denon 2930 DVD player with an Oppo BluRay I have a question that I searched on, but found conflicting answers.


My set up is as follows........3808 to Samsung plasma via HDMI. Video inputs to the Denon are Oppo BDP93 (HDMI), Dell ZinoHD(HDMI), TiVoHD (component), Wii (component), DVD recorder deck (composite). I have the i/p scaler set to OFF for all selections (a>h and a>h/h>h). Output resolution of the AVR is set to 1080p.


The strange thing I noticed is that when I switched to the HDMI input the Oppo is now on, where the Denon DVD was, with the Oppo OFF the TV now gives a "no signal message". I can turn the volume up on the AVR but do not get on onscreen display of the volume. I can bring the menu up, but you have to wait on "handshake". With the menu up, you can then see volume. When the Oppo is on everything is fine. I did not seem this same behavior with the Dell Pc. I dug through the menus, and found that sometime I changed the "video convert" selection in the "other" subsection of the Oppo input to OFF. It was ON on the Dell input. When that input is selected, with the source off, volume is displayed and menu comes up without a long HDMI handshake.


All of the posts I read, lead me to belive that proper behavior of the 3808 with "video convert" set to OFF should be no GUI at layed over HDMI. I do not see this.


I do notice the size of the GUI is different with my HDMI sources which are all 1080p, while everything else is 480p/i.


I am assuming that a side effect of the "video convert" selection being ON is that it keeps the HDMI out from the AVR "hot" all the time so you don't loose handshake. With the TV being 1080p, AVR set to 1080p, i/p scaler to off, and all HDMI inputs being 1080p is the "video convert" doing anything else?


The only reason I can think I never saw this before is that the Denon 2930 kept something going through the HDMI even when it was off, or maybe something to do with DenonLink that I was using.


Any thoughts?


----------



## SoundofMind

I'm trying to optimize my digital connections and considering getting a DenonLink player for my Denon AVRA100 (DL4) so I'd appreciate any input, specifically:

*I would love to hear from those who have done an A/B test of DL3 vs HDMI and SPDIF for SACD, DVDA and RBCD.*


Please respond here .


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/20732452
> 
> 
> Quick favor:
> 
> 
> If anyone has the original box, could you measure the W x H x D in inches for me? I would appreciate it. Thanks!



Assuming you mean the shipping carton, then it's 21.3"W x 12.6"H x 20.5"D.

Note: this is for the carton used in Europe, but I expect it will be the same w/w...


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/20708928
> 
> 
> Does any know if this new firmware upgrade only addresses (or not) Rhapsody issues or if there are any other "fixes" in it?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The firmware main ver A2.05 released only for feature pack upgraded units simply disables Rhapsody temporarily until Denon reworks for next firmware update. Changelog posted in firmware tracking Wiki: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...id=r7f_tBWHsfm


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/20737549
> 
> 
> The firmware main ver A2.05 released only for feature pack upgraded units simply disables Rhapsody temporarily until Denon reworks for next firmware update. Changelog posted in firmware tracking Wiki: http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...id=r7f_tBWHsfm



Thanks for info, Captavs


Thought you'd quit updating the wiki some time ago.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr* /forum/post/20737621
> 
> 
> Thanks for info, Captavs
> 
> 
> Thought you'd quit updating the wiki some time ago.



No problem... I forgot I quit... sheez I will remove the updates... haha










Denon is doing firmware updates for the 3808/4308 and I'm back!








Who knows maybe more after the Rhapsody is made to work again and that firmware update is released.


----------



## Neurorad

I'd like to thank you as well. My first FW update was a nightmare, but with everyone's help, I figured it out.


Crossover cable did the trick, for the first update, when the 3808 was first released. I guess they fixed this issue with FW.


I even hired a local commercial IT guy to come to my house, for his expertise. He wasn't successful so he didn't bill me.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/20733009
> 
> 
> After noticing different behavior of my 3808 after replacing my Denon 2930 DVD player with an Oppo BluRay I have a question that I searched on, but found conflicting answers.
> 
> 
> My set up is as follows........3808 to Samsung plasma via HDMI. Video inputs to the Denon are Oppo BDP93 (HDMI), Dell ZinoHD(HDMI), TiVoHD (component), Wii (component), DVD recorder deck (composite). I have the i/p scaler set to OFF for all selections (a>h and a>h/h>h). Output resolution of the AVR is set to 1080p.
> 
> 
> The strange thing I noticed is that when I switched to the HDMI input the Oppo is now on, where the Denon DVD was, with the Oppo OFF the TV now gives a "no signal message". I can turn the volume up on the AVR but do not get on onscreen display of the volume. I can bring the menu up, but you have to wait on "handshake". With the menu up, you can then see volume. When the Oppo is on everything is fine. I did not seem this same behavior with the Dell Pc. I dug through the menus, and found that sometime I changed the "video convert" selection in the "other" subsection of the Oppo input to OFF. It was ON on the Dell input. When that input is selected, with the source off, volume is displayed and menu comes up without a long HDMI handshake.
> 
> 
> All of the posts I read, lead me to belive that proper behavior of the 3808 with "video convert" set to OFF should be no GUI at layed over HDMI. I do not see this.
> 
> 
> I do notice the size of the GUI is different with my HDMI sources which are all 1080p, while everything else is 480p/i.
> 
> 
> I am assuming that a side effect of the "video convert" selection being ON is that it keeps the HDMI out from the AVR "hot" all the time so you don't loose handshake. With the TV being 1080p, AVR set to 1080p, i/p scaler to off, and all HDMI inputs being 1080p is the "video convert" doing anything else?
> 
> 
> The only reason I can think I never saw this before is that the Denon 2930 kept something going through the HDMI even when it was off, or maybe something to do with DenonLink that I was using.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



I'm finding your post confusing, however I think I know what you are trying to say. I have the Denon 3808 AVR also. I run a PS3, Oppo 83 and Denon 1611 blu-ray players. The best setting for the AVR is to set the scaller off so the signals don't get tampered with. The AVR will still lay on the GUI so you can see HDMI info, setups etc. If you have lost volume layout. There is another setting that has volume/mute layout on or off. For memory it is the manual setup/other options. I leave mine off. I hate seeing them if I am turning the VOL up or Down. Everyones different tho










The HDMI sync is weird. Mine doesn't do that. Mine has the Denon logo up if no players are on and I can get the GUI with no HDMI re-sync. Have you loaded the latest Firmware for the 3808? There has been many. It may fix that issue.


I hope this helps.


Ta Dono


----------



## Rumble Devo

Has any one experienced this?


I have recently purchased a 35ft Monster 1000HD HDMI cable. With this new cable my Denon 3808ci receiver now refuses to send anything greater than 4:2:2 YCbCr Color Depth at 1080p 60FPS. This problem is apparent when I play Blu-Rays, or HD-DVDs. (Yes I still have and watch those







I can run 1080P 24FPS at 4:4:4 YCbCr, but the problem with that is most menus are shot / created in 60FPS. When the player/ Device Kicks over to 60FPS, the Denon drops the HDMI connection.


I have verified that the problem is not with the HDMI Cable by connecting the 35ft cable directly from my Blu-Ray player and into my Television. When I do this I can send / Receive all formats. 4:4:4 YCbCr, RGB, Deep Color, etc. I have also tried two different HDMI inputs on the Denon Receiver.


MY question is do I need a HDMI Booster between my denon and the TV, or is the denon receiver not working correctly.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You likely need either an HDMI extender or a different HDMI cable (Monoprice cables are known to work up to 50') as Monster cables are over priced and don't always work to well. Note that connecting the signal through a "repeater" is different then connecting it from the source to the TV directly.


----------



## Rumble Devo

Thanks, I will give that or something similar a try


----------



## rotohead

I run a 45 ft Blue Jeans HDMI cable from my Denon to my Panasonic 58" w/ a booster on the TV end. I've never had a problem in four years.


----------



## nlsteele

Excerpted from the best Amazon review of the Monster 1000 HDMI ($350) cable:


Crisper ones! Rounder zeroes!, February 21, 2011

By

Mark Akins (Reading, PA USA) - See all my reviews

(REAL NAME)

This review is from: Monster M Series M1000 HDTV HDMI Cable (35 ft.) (Electronics)

I watched CSI with this bad boy, and they never once had to enhance a video.

You better know your relativity though, since this cable is clearly outside the laws of Newtonian physics. I got up to get some popcorn one time, and when I came back everyone else was 8 years older.


___________________________


Agreed with the above folks, Monoprice also has really decent 24 awg (i.e., high speed) cables for dirt cheap and they sell HDMI amplifiers too so you could save on shipping and get both for less than you likely spent on the single cable.


----------



## roknrol

^^


I saw the price ($350) and thought, "No, that can't be right, can it? I mean Monster Cables are notoriously expensive, but c'mon -- that's like paying $400 for a haircut*. No sane person would do that."



* Apologies to John Edwards.


----------



## donuts5

hi guys.just got 3808 from ebay at great price.hooked it up but can't get audio or video thru hdmi.i cannot get audio from coaxial either.the external in works fine.i checked the firmware versions and the receiver display showed "sub error 01".tried resetting but to no avail.WHAT DO I NEED TO DO?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Refer to the Owner's manual and reset the microprocessor (p. 58). If that doesn't work, then unplug the AVR for 10 minutes and plug back in and try the reset again.


----------



## Soundwave GI

Hi all, I have a Denon 3808 and my xbox 360, ps3, and cable box connected thru hdmi. I have an regular xbox connected via component and digital optical cable. I just got a turtle beach px5 headset that has a digital audio input on the transmitter. I run an optical cable from (either) output on the back of the denon to my transmitter for the headset. The xbox (using a component in) will come out of the transmitter to the headphones, but the hdmi equipment will not. Is it possible to have the audio received by the Denon via HDMI output to the digital optical output? Thanks in advance!


----------



## donuts5

I reset the MP but it still has no audio or video thru hdmi.My module version #s. Main ver.1.28--------Sub ver.00.00---------dsp1 ver.00.00-----------dsp2 ver.00.00 no need to go any further.DO I NEED A FIRMWARE UPDATE? Denon has yet to answer back(4 days).


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Soundwave GI* /forum/post/20753115
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have a Denon 3808 and my xbox 360, ps3, and cable box connected thru hdmi. I have an regular xbox connected via component and digital optical cable. I just got a turtle beach px5 headset that has a digital audio input on the transmitter. I run an optical cable from (either) output on the back of the denon to my transmitter for the headset. The xbox (using a component in) will come out of the transmitter to the headphones, but the hdmi equipment will not. Is it possible to have the audio received by the Denon via HDMI output to the digital optical output? Thanks in advance!



Nope ... only optical digital in will exit the optical digital out.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donuts5* /forum/post/20753370
> 
> 
> I reset the MP but it still has no audio or video thru hdmi.My module version #s. Main ver.1.28--------Sub ver.00.00---------dsp1 ver.00.00-----------dsp2 ver.00.00 no need to go any further.DO I NEED A FIRMWARE UPDATE? Denon has yet to answer back(4 days).



After the MP reset, HDMI input should be plug-n-play. There's a reason you got it for a great price. Send it back and get a refund.


----------



## Rumble Devo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rumble Devo* /forum/post/20750870
> 
> 
> Has any one experienced this?
> 
> 
> I have recently purchased a 35ft Monster 1000HD HDMI cable. With this new cable my Denon 3808ci receiver now refuses to send anything greater than 4:2:2 YCbCr Color Depth at 1080p 60FPS. This problem is apparent when I play Blu-Rays, or HD-DVDs. (Yes I still have and watch those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run 1080P 24FPS at 4:4:4 YCbCr, but the problem with that is most menus are shot / created in 60FPS. When the player/ Device Kicks over to 60FPS, the Denon drops the HDMI connection.
> 
> 
> I have verified that the problem is not with the HDMI Cable by connecting the 35ft cable directly from my Blu-Ray player and into my Television. When I do this I can send / Receive all formats. 4:4:4 YCbCr, RGB, Deep Color, etc. I have also tried two different HDMI inputs on the Denon Receiver.
> 
> 
> MY question is do I need a HDMI Booster between my denon and the TV, or is the denon receiver not working correctly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20750892
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> You likely need either an HDMI extender or a different HDMI cable (Monoprice cables are known to work up to 50') as Monster cables are over priced and don't always work to well. Note that connecting the signal through a "repeater" is different then connecting it from the source to the TV directly.



***Update***

After more testing I have determined that the Denon no longer likes Deep Color. When I Turn off deep color on my blu-Ray player I can receive YCbCr 4:4:4 and RGB, but only at 8bit Depth. Before I was getting 12 Bit Depth.


I went to radioshack and purchased a cheap HDMI extender.
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=4176042 


This did not fix my issue, I did notice that this extender is only rated 1.65Gbs/165Mhz for video bandwidth. I dont know if this is enough horsepower to satisfy 12 bit color.


Should I still try the Monprice one, or do I have a diffrent issue?


Thanks for your input.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/20752082
> 
> 
> Excerpted from the best Amazon review of the Monster 1000 HDMI ($350) cable:
> 
> 
> Crisper ones! Rounder zeroes!, February 21, 2011
> 
> By
> 
> Mark Akins (Reading, PA USA) - See all my reviews
> 
> (REAL NAME)
> 
> This review is from: Monster M Series M1000 HDTV HDMI Cable (35 ft.) (Electronics)
> 
> I watched CSI with this bad boy, and they never once had to enhance a video.
> 
> You better know your relativity though, since this cable is clearly outside the laws of Newtonian physics. I got up to get some popcorn one time, and when I came back everyone else was 8 years older.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> 
> Agreed with the above folks, Monoprice also has really decent 24 awg (i.e., high speed) cables for dirt cheap and they sell HDMI amplifiers too so you could save on shipping and get both for less than you likely spent on the single cable.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol* /forum/post/20752199
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> 
> I saw the price ($350) and thought, "No, that can't be right, can it? I mean Monster Cables are notoriously expensive, but c'mon -- that's like paying $400 for a haircut*. No sane person would do that."
> 
> 
> 
> * Apologies to John Edwards.




HA!. I got his cable on Ebay for significantly less than retail. I think its was under 40 including shipping.


----------



## donuts5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20754213
> 
> 
> After the MP reset, HDMI input should be plug-n-play. There's a reason you got it for a great price. Send it back and get a refund.



Denon just informed me that it sounds like a (DSP) processor problem.i will be sending it back(with a broken heart).Thanks for your help .


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Rather than trying to get another 3808, you may want to consider one of the newer networking models, eg. 2112CI which has the same Audyssey MultEQ XT as does the 3808, unless you need the legacy inputs and preouts on the 3808.


----------



## donuts5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20756158
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Rather than trying to get another 3808, you may want to consider one of the newer networking models, eg. 2112CI which has the same Audyssey MultEQ XT as does the 3808, unless you need the legacy inputs and preouts on the 3808.



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dirk1843

Crutchfield has an awsome deal on a 4310.


I don't need it, but would love to snatch one up.....more features, 2 model years newer, and a step up from 3808.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/20745263
> 
> 
> I'm finding your post confusing, however I think I know what you are trying to say. I have the Denon 3808 AVR also. I run a PS3, Oppo 83 and Denon 1611 blu-ray players. The best setting for the AVR is to set the scaller off so the signals don't get tampered with. The AVR will still lay on the GUI so you can see HDMI info, setups etc. If you have lost volume layout. There is another setting that has volume/mute layout on or off. For memory it is the manual setup/other options. I leave mine off. I hate seeing them if I am turning the VOL up or Down. Everyones different tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HDMI sync is weird. Mine doesn't do that. Mine has the Denon logo up if no players are on and I can get the GUI with no HDMI re-sync. Have you loaded the latest Firmware for the 3808? There has been many. It may fix that issue.
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Ta Dono



I have never seen a Denon logo from my AVR. I did some more playing with settings and it seems the "video convert" setting forces a video output from the Denon even when nothing is on...for example turned to an HDMI input that has it's source turned off.


If "video convert" is off, since it is passing everything untouched, the AVR is passing nothing if source componets are off, so the tv/display/monitor is not getting anything.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/20790198
> 
> 
> Crutchfield has an awsome deal on a 4310. I don't need it, but would love to snatch one up.....more features, 2 model years newer, and a step up from 3808.



4310? They're gone. But PM me if interested in an awesome deal on mine.


----------



## trolly

I just downloaded the "Feature Package" for my 3808......do I need to rerun Audyssey setup?


----------



## trolly

OK, the feature package upgrade appeared to have went fine with no problems but when I went to Audyssey settings I was not able to turn on Dymanic EQ or Dynamic Volume.....they both are listed as "off". I could change the Audyssey setting from flat, off, bypass etc. but the remote wouldn't go down to the Dymanic EQ or Volume tab. On top of this, when I go to status for the main zone it shows Dymanic EQ as being "on". Thanks for any ideas.


John


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You likely need to rerun AUTO SETUP again so Dyn Vol/EQ have the correct set of readings to use.


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> You likely need to rerun AUTO SETUP again so Dyn Vol/EQ have the correct set of readings to use.



That was fast........Thanks JD!!!


----------



## batpig

yes, you need to re-run because now Audyssey will calibrate your trims to exactly 75dB with the test tones (as opposed to balancing them relatively). This is necessary so Dyn EQ has a defined "reference volume" to which it corrects tonal balance as the volume drops.


so, basically, re-run Audyssey and don't be surprised when the channel trims are different


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes, you need to re-run because now Audyssey will calibrate your trims to exactly 75dB with the test tones (as opposed to balancing them relatively). This is necessary so Dyn EQ has a defined "reference volume" to which it corrects tonal balance as the volume drops.
> 
> 
> so, basically, re-run Audyssey and don't be surprised when the channel trims are different



Thanks batpig......so should I avoid making changes with my spl meter? For instance, I've raised the center and surround channel levels in the past either because I couldn't hear them as well as I'd like or to get everything to 75db with the meter.


----------



## batpig

the Audyssey mic is more accurate than the SPL meter for setting absolute levels. So, for example, if after calibration the speakers all read 73dB on the meter, than it's likely that the meter reads 2dB low.


that being said, if you want to tweak *relative* trims for personal preference (e.g. bumping the center so you can hear dialogue better) you certainly can. But before you do this, get used to the sound of Dynamic EQ (and optionally, Dynamic Volume). Chances are you won't need to raise the surrounds anymore so you can hear them


----------



## trolly

Wow.....Dynamic EQ really pours on the bass at lower volumes. I've got to rerun setup once again because I read an article last night that said not to place the mic outside of the front speakers and I've got 2 seats on the outside of both the front left and right that I took measurements from. The guide which appeared to be written by Audyssey showed taking the majority of measurements from an illustrated couch between the mains. It also said to reconsider instinctively changing all the crossovers to 80Hz because Audyssey sets the crossovers based on how the speakers perform or react within "your" room. I've gotten in the habit of automatically setting everything to small/80Hz but now I'm doubting if this is the correct thing to do ( with regard to the crossovers).


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

When you are taking mic positions, you don't want to place the mic where people actually sit, rather you want to place the first mic position at the main listening position (ear height) and then the remaining 7 positions should all be done within a 2' radius of that #1 position.


Regarding crossovers, you want to set all speakers to SMALL and "raise" any crossovers that were set "below" 80hz, up to 80hz, however, any crossovers set "above" 80hz you want to leave alone.


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20793925
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> When you are taking mic positions, you don't want to place the mic where people actually sit, rather you want to place the first mic position at the main listening position (ear height) and then the remaining 7 positions should all be done within a 2' radius of that #1 position.
> 
> 
> Regarding crossovers, you want to set all speakers to SMALL and "raise" any crossovers that were set "below" 80hz, up to 80hz, however, any crossovers set "above" 80hz you want to leave alone.



'mornin JD......yes, I forgot about keeping the remaining positions within the 2' radius you mention. One last question, it said to keep sub phase a "0" but the way my sub is positioned, I've found that 180 gives better output or performance (sub is firing away from me and positioned along the side wall) Would you go with what sounds best or adhere to Audyssey's suggestion to leave phase at zero? How's the weather in Orlando....it's been nasty hot up here in Knoxville.


----------



## batpig

if you haven't yet, you may want to read through the Audyssey section of my FAQ: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#audyssey 


I discuss things like crossovers, sub settings, and mic positions, and also some tips on dealing with bass and surround levels. Since this will be your first time working with Dyn EQ you might find some good tips, it is a different way of doing things.


Most people are used to bumping their surrounds, subs, center channel, etc. to compensate for the fact that they listen at "below reference" volumes, but Dyn EQ is now doing all that for you. So give yourself some time to get used to it, although you will probably need to do some tweaks to dial in the bass for your cable box and music (for reasons discussed in my FAQ).


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trolly* /forum/post/20793989
> 
> 
> 'mornin JD......yes, I forgot about keeping the remaining positions within the 2' radius you mention. One last question, it said to keep sub phase a "0" but the way my sub is positioned, I've found that 180 gives better output or performance (sub is firing away from me and positioned along the side wall) Would you go with what sounds best or adhere to Audyssey's suggestion to leave phase at zero? How's the weather in Orlando....it's been nasty hot up here in Knoxville.



I'd go with what sounds better to you regardless of the suggested advice. Yeh, it's nasty hot here as well .. just finished a 30 mile bike ride and lost another 4lbs! Gotta remember to get out earlier next week as August is the hottest month for sure.


----------



## cbragwel

I re-ran my audessey setup today as I replaced 3 of my speakers. Everything went smooth, but for almost 3 hours now I'm on step 5 (storing). The screen just says "Step5 Store Now storing... Please wait."


Is it hosed or do I need to give it more time?


----------



## trolly

batpig & jdsmoothie: you guys are amazing with your help and knowledge of all things Denon and Audyssey. Many thanks for the help, tips and advice!


John


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbragwel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I re-ran my audessey setup today as I replaced 3 of my speakers. Everything went smooth, but for almost 3 hours now I'm on step 5 (storing). The screen just says "Step5 Store Now storing... Please wait."
> 
> 
> Is it hosed or do I need to give it more time?



I would guess something is wrong....it only takes mine like 25 seconds to store.


----------



## Cobra5wood

Has anyone figured out how to run "wide" speakers with the 3808CI? My current setup is 5.1 and I'm using Def Tech BP2000's, CLR2000, BPX's, and a Supercube I. Could I use SM450's as "surround A" positioning them between my BP2000's and the MLP and change my BPX's to "surround B"?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Are you referring to DSX Wides as that functionality was only first introduced on the XX10 models, otherwise the Surround A and Surround B would provide the same "side surround" signal.


----------



## Cobra5wood

Thanks for the reply...I didn't realize Audyssey DSX was required. I'll have to start saving up for a AVR4311.


----------



## jdsmoothie

The 4311CI not only offers the option of DSX wides, but can go to 11.2 (w/external 2CH amp) as well as offers the upgrade to Audyssey MultEQ XT32. It is actually the successor to the 3808CI.


----------



## noved

I currently own the 1909 but I have the chance to buy the 3808 for $500. I really like my 1909 but I know this is a good deal. I could probably get $250/$300 for my 1909 so I'd get an upgrade for (maximum) 2/3 hundred more. Would it be worth it for me to upgrade even though its for the previous years model feature and sound wise.


----------



## trolly

I say do it now


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noved* /forum/post/20810226
> 
> 
> I currently own the 1909 but I have the chance to buy the 3808 for $500. I really like my 1909 but I know this is a good deal. I could probably get $250/$300 for my 1909 so I'd get an upgrade for (maximum) 2/3 hundred more. Would it be worth it for me to upgrade even though its for the previous years model feature and sound wise.



If it does not have the $100 Dyn EQ/Vol upgrade installed then you'll need to add that to the cost. Unless you need the extra inputs on the 3808, you can get the newer 2112CI with the same Audyssey MultEQ XT and networking for slightly less by calling either AV Science or Electronics Expo and that would come with a 3 year warranty.


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20810357
> 
> 
> If it does not have the $100 Dyn EQ/Vol upgrade installed then you'll need to add that to the cost. Unless you need the extra inputs on the 3808, you can get the newer 2112CI with the same Audyssey MultEQ XT and networking for slightly less by calling either AV Science or Electronics Expo and that would come with a 3 year warranty.



jd, wouldnt the 3808's innards be much more substantial than the 2112ci and in a different class of quality?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Sure would .. however, it's the version of Audyssey that really makes the difference and they're identical. The 3808 offers far more inputs and if needed, that's the way to go for sure, but if not, and he's got to pay for the $100 upgrade and has fairly easy speakers to drive ... well $150 difference can be a lot.


----------



## trolly

If I came across a 3808 for $500 I believe I'd replace my 3900 with it


----------



## Gary J

whatever that is.


----------



## noved




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20810357
> 
> 
> If it does not have the $100 Dyn EQ/Vol upgrade installed then you'll need to add that to the cost. Unless you need the extra inputs on the 3808, you can get the newer 2112CI with the same Audyssey MultEQ XT and networking for slightly less by calling either AV Science or Electronics Expo and that would come with a 3 year warranty.



Thanks for the replies.


I have contacted the seller of the 3808 and he says that it does indeed have all the latest upgrades. I have also added my theatre specs to my sig... (Energy RC300 front and RC line center and rear speakers, SVS 10" sub). I do live in Canada so the prices with shipping and duty would apply on the 2112. I should have also mentioned the the 3808 is a used version that the seller states as mint condition.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Well then ... sounds like it's time to put the 1909 up for sale.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noved* /forum/post/20810907
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> 
> I have contacted the seller of the 3808 and he says that it does indeed have all the latest upgrades. I have also added my theatre specs to my sig... (Energy RC300 front and RC line center and rear speakers, SVS 10" sub). I do live in Canada so the prices with shipping and duty would apply on the 2112. I should have also mentioned the the 3808 is a used version that the seller states as mint condition.




The DynEQ etc was an added (paid for) upgrade. It's not the same as the free firmware upgrade. So I would get clarification before spending $500 on 3808.


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/20810777
> 
> 
> whatever that is.



Didn't mean to lose ya there Gary, I've become accustomed to using receiver shorthand- instead of typing "AVR-3808CI" I'll just type 3808 so the 3900 is Yamaha's RX-V*3900*


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20811188
> 
> 
> The DynEQ etc was an added (paid for) upgrade. It's not the same as the free firmware upgrade. So I would get clarification before spending $500 on 3808.



IIRC the DEQ/DVol upgrade was indeed offered for free on this model for a few months. But your point is well-taken, that the buyer should specifically confirm with the seller that it has this feature.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundofMind* /forum/post/20812584
> 
> 
> IIRC the DEQ/DVol upgrade was indeed offered for free on this model for a few months. But your point is well-taken, that the buyer should specifically confirm with the seller that it has this feature.



Yes it was actually installed but disabled pending final release of the Audyssey feature.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trolly* /forum/post/20811269
> 
> 
> Didn't mean to lose ya there Gary, I've become accustomed to using receiver shorthand- instead of typing "AVR-3808CI" I'll just type 3808 so the 3900 is Yamaha's RX-V*3900*



shorthand 3900 means nothing in a Denon thread.


----------



## trolly




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorthand 3900 means nothing in a Denon thread.



Really Gary, if you're going to try to come across as snooty and upper crust as this, you really should at least own the 5308 instead of a lowly 3808 like me.


----------



## blkdrgn

NOOB here. I just picked up a 5.1 wireless headphone. It has SPDIF and analog inputs. My 3808 uses HDMI from all my devices and outputs HDMI to my TV. Is it possible to have audio go through HDMI and SPDIF at the same time? If not would I use Zone 2 and go through analog?


Basically the headphone is for when we exercise in another room. It would be nice but not necessary to use the 5.1 SPDIF capability instead of analog stereo.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If the source can output over HDMI/optical/analog simultaneoulsy, then you would need to connect either an optical (PCM 2.0 only) or analog from the source (in addition to the HDMI) to the 3808 and then another cable from either the optical Out or analog Out to the headphone transmitter. Note optical input (PCM 2.0) can be heard via either the optical out or the analog out.


----------



## blkdrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20814252
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> If the source can output over HDMI/optical/analog simultaneoulsy, then you would need to connect either an optical (PCM 2.0 only) or analog from the source (in addition to the HDMI) to the 3808 and then another cable from either the optical Out or analog Out to the headphone transmitter. Note optical input (PCM 2.0) can be heard via either the optical out or the analog out.



I think I get it. If the source such as my computer or XBOX output digital only through HDMI, I will not be able to output analog. I was thinking that the Zone 2 will convert the whatever signal (digital or analog) to analog.


Would it work if I split the HDMI output going to the TV? One would go to the TV and the other to a HDMI to DVI/SPDIF converter. Then use the SPIDIF output going to wireless headphone? Does the HMDI output from the receiver output audio?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

There is no HDMI to anything conversion on the 3808. On the 3808 when HDMI Audio Out is set to "TV" will output PCM 2.0 to the TV along with the video, but if you're going to do that then there's no reason to use a converter as you can simply connect the headphone transmitter to the optical out from the TV.


----------



## blkdrgn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20814318
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> There is no HDMI to anything conversion on the 3808. On the 3808 when HDMI Audio Out is set to "TV" will output PCM 2.0 to the TV along with the video, but if you're going to do that then there's no reason to use a converter as you can simply connect the headphone transmitter to the optical out from the TV.



Thank you, makes perfect sense now. I will have to check but if my TV does not have a SPDIF output then I will have to use the converter.


Separate question, is there a way to shut off the main speakers and just use the wireless headset?


----------



## jdsmoothie

It's been a long time since I used my wireless headset, but IIRC, you can MUTE the main zone and still get audio from the analog out jack .. and if not, simply reducing the main zone volume below -50db should accomplish the same thing.


----------



## hansangb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *trolly* 
Really Gary, if you're going to try to come across as snooty and upper crust as this, you really should at least own the 5308 instead of a lowly 3808 like me.


I think he meant that Denon owners wouldn't know the model numbers of Yamaha (Pioneer?) off the top of their head.


Not that the model itself was worthless.


----------



## Trentonhawk

I am a long time reader of this thread and want to thank all of you who have posted such valuable information on this great receiver.


My problem started 2 days ago. I powered on my home theater and had a blue screen on my TV. I powered everything off and powered everything back on. All seemed ok. Then I went to adjust the volume and it did not show on the TV via the osd. The volume was going up and down audibly and on the Denon display. Then I grabbed the denon remote and hit menu. Nothing. My 3808CI with the upgraded paid firmware no longer has any on screen display. I have 3 HDMI devices plugged into the Denon and one HDMI out to my display. So the Denon handles all the switching between components.


Anyone ever have this issue?


Any help would be much appreciated.










Thanks in advance!


-Trentonhawk


----------



## cdnbum88

How do I get my sub to play when I play music? I know silly question.


I have DT ST's and when I stream music they pound pretty good, but never paid attention to my sub not playing.


I currently have the ST's and my sub with two Y splitters to the single connection on the 3808.


Where in the setup do I set the sub to play?


----------



## batpig

in order to get the sub to play with stereo music, you need to have some form of "bass managment" engaged. Stereo music has no "LFE channel" info so the sub will only play if you tell the receiver to send something to the sub.


so, either:


1) set your speakers to "small" (which will cross over low freqs to the sub) or

2) if your speakers are set to "large", turn on LFE+MAIN (which will have the sub play "double bass")


either way, the "crossover frequency" you set on the front speakers will dictate the upper limit of what the sub plays.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trentonhawk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a long time reader of this thread and want to thank all of you who have posted such valuable information on this great receiver.
> 
> 
> My problem started 2 days ago. I powered on my home theater and had a blue screen on my TV. I powered everything off and powered everything back on. All seemed ok. Then I went to adjust the volume and it did not show on the TV via the osd. The volume was going up and down audibly and on the Denon display. Then I grabbed the denon remote and hit menu. Nothing. My 3808CI with the upgraded paid firmware no longer has any on screen display. I have 3 HDMI devices plugged into the Denon and one HDMI out to my display. So the Denon handles all the switching between components.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have this issue?
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> -Trentonhawk



Have you reset the microprocessor?


----------



## cdnbum88

I have it set that way currently (1), but does not seem to have any sound to it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/20816004
> 
> 
> in order to get the sub to play with stereo music, you need to have some form of "bass managment" engaged. Stereo music has no "LFE channel" info so the sub will only play if you tell the receiver to send something to the sub.
> 
> 
> so, either:
> 
> 
> 1) set your speakers to "small" (which will cross over low freqs to the sub) or
> 
> 2) if your speakers are set to "large", turn on LFE+MAIN (which will have the sub play "double bass")
> 
> 
> either way, the "crossover frequency" you set on the front speakers will dictate the upper limit of what the sub plays.


----------



## Trentonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/20816628
> 
> 
> Have you reset the microprocessor?



THANKS! That did it. I really appreciate your help.


-Trentonhawk


----------



## Super Enduser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trentonhawk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am a long time reader of this thread and want to thank all of you who have posted such valuable information on this great receiver.
> 
> 
> My problem started 2 days ago. I powered on my home theater and had a blue screen on my TV. I powered everything off and powered everything back on. All seemed ok. Then I went to adjust the volume and it did not show on the TV via the osd. The volume was going up and down audibly and on the Denon display. Then I grabbed the denon remote and hit menu. Nothing. My 3808CI with the upgraded paid firmware no longer has any on screen display. I have 3 HDMI devices plugged into the Denon and one HDMI out to my display. So the Denon handles all the switching between components.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever have this issue?
> 
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> -Trentonhawk



Hi Trentonhawk,


Happens once in a while with the 3808ci i have.

Reset the unit with the Master on/off and all with be fine, make sure you only do a system reset and nt a factory reset ( you will loose all defined settings).


Good luck.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/20816874
> 
> 
> I have it set that way currently (1), but does not seem to have any sound to it.



what's the crossover freq?


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/20817358
> 
> 
> what's the crossover freq?



80


----------



## batpig

ok, then you have it set correctly. Are you SURE the sub isn't playing with music?


on the 3808 display, on the right side, is the SW box lit up indicating it as an output channel?


----------



## Larry M

Ok guys I am losing my patience here, I am trying to setup Zone 2 and I can't get it to work.


I read the manual so don't give me grief about opening the manual

I hooked up the rock speaker to the rear surround/amp assign terminals

I set the amp assign to zone 2 as the manual said in Manual Setup, Option Setup, Amp Assign, Zone 2

I have my DVR box setup for digital coax 2 and the audio cable is routed from the DVR box to the digital coax 2 and I hear audio fine through zone 1


From here, I assume everything should work? From the front panel I hit Zone 2 to be "on" and "TV/Cable" as well as adjust the volume up and nothing...WTF?


----------



## batpig

have you read all the footnotes on pg 71 of the manual, i.e. are you aware that dolby digital signals will not pass to Zone 2? try setting your cable box to output stereo (PCM 2.0).


only analog audio and 2.0 PCM over optical/coax will go to Zone 2/3.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/20817983
> 
> 
> have you read all the footnotes on pg 71 of the manual, i.e. are you aware that dolby digital signals will not pass to Zone 2? try setting your cable box to output stereo (PCM 2.0).
> 
> 
> only analog audio and 2.0 PCM over optical/coax will go to Zone 2/3.



I set my cable box to "Stereo" instead of previously Surround...the other option is Mono. I don't see anywhere on the DVR setting for PCM 2.0


Still nothing










Something different thogh, when I press the Zone 2/3/Rec Select button on the front panel (left side) I now have Zone 3 and Recout and no longer Zone 2










Zone 2 is showing on the front screen if that matters at all...


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/20817746
> 
> 
> ok, then you have it set correctly. Are you SURE the sub isn't playing with music?
> 
> 
> on the 3808 display, on the right side, is the SW box lit up indicating it as an output channel?



Actually it isn't










I have my sub running like mentioned above with a 2 Y splitters to the DT ST's and Submersive. They are through my SMS-1.


Could it be something with that setup?


----------



## Trentonhawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Super Enduser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trentonhawk,
> 
> 
> Happens once in a while with the 3808ci i have.
> 
> Reset the unit with the Master on/off and all with be fine, make sure you only do a system reset and nt a factory reset ( you will loose all defined settings).
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks. The master on/off is what fixed it. No need for a factory reset.


----------



## Makdaddy

Well the 3808 was working great for 3 years

back in July a storm came threw, we lost power. when it came back on the 3808 didn't have audio and no HDMI out









$500.00 later I get it back and connected, but I cant figure out how i got the display to go blank ?

it used to stay blank till i ran the volume or any other remote function would restore it.

I have looked thru the manual and looked on line .

but I am stumped

I read someone mentioned the pure direct button, But I think thats only for stero output.

Anyway any help is a appreciated


----------



## jdsmoothie

Pure Direct will indeed turn the display off as it cuts out all video processing, although also disables Audyssey so not a good option .... rather you want to turn the DIMMER setting (p. 36) to OFF.


----------



## Makdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20820257
> 
> 
> Pure Direct will indeed turn the display off as it cuts out all video processing, although also disables Audyssey so not a good option .... rather you want to turn the DIMMER setting (p. 36) to OFF.




Thanks JD

Not sure how I missed that,I should have searched for Dimmer

Ill give that a try tonight.


That fixed it

Thanks again

Found out last nite just how much I missed not having this receiver for 3 months.


----------



## BeckMule

Does anyone know if there exists a Denon command to set the Master Volume to -60db (or -80db?). I've had the commands from batpig's account copied to mine for 0, -20 and -40db (thank you batpig) but I'd like to have -60 or -80 as well in order to have a true substitute to "Mute" (plasma paranoia).


Any ideas?


----------



## jdsmoothie

-60db and -80db would essentially be equivalent to the "Full" setting which already exists.


----------



## siglr

Hello

The receiver has been working perfectly for 3 years (I'm just 2 months after my warranty period!) until tonight.

I mind you, nothing in the settings or connections has changed. I am unable to get any sound or video anymore, except from the Tuner input.

I have my PS3 and my Digital Cable box connected using both HDMI to the receiver and from the receiver HDMI output to my projector. I've connected the cable box directly to a monitor and I know it works.

I've also tried my iPod on the V-AUX on the front panel of the receiver, nothing plays either.

I've done the full reset procedure for the 3808 but the results are still the same.

I'm really wondering what is wrong, although I would perhaps guess that the whole DSP processor is out?

There was a big thunderstorm earlier tonight, but all my devices are plugged in a very good surge protector bar and all the other devices are working fine.

What can I check? What should I do next?

Thanks!


P.S.: I just noticed someone had the exact same problem about a month ago, maybe someone knows what he did?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=18779


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

A surge supressor isn't necessarily going to help in a thunderstorm, especially as HDMI boards are highly sensitive to excess voltage. Try unplugging the AVR over night and then do the reset again when you power back up. If still no joy, then try popping the top and see if there are any fuses that are blown that can be replaced.


----------



## Nickff

Quote:

Originally Posted by *siglr*
Hello

The receiver has been working perfectly for 3 years (I'm just 2 months after my warranty period!) until tonight.

I mind you, nothing in the settings or connections has changed. I am unable to get any sound or video anymore, except from the Tuner input.

I have my PS3 and my Digital Cable box connected using both HDMI to the receiver and from the receiver HDMI output to my projector. I've connected the cable box directly to a monitor and I know it works.

I've also tried my iPod on the V-AUX on the front panel of the receiver, nothing plays either.

I've done the full reset procedure for the 3808 but the results are still the same.

I'm really wondering what is wrong, although I would perhaps guess that the whole DSP processor is out?

There was a big thunderstorm earlier tonight, but all my devices are plugged in a very good surge protector bar and all the other devices are working fine.

What can I check? What should I do next?

Thanks!


P.S.: I just noticed someone had the exact same problem about a month ago, maybe someone knows what he did?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=18779
My 3808 blew in early June during a storm. Surge came in via the Rg6 cable from my satellite dish and through the HDMI to the 3808. I tried repairing it, but something else was always wrong. I filed an insurance claim and upgraded.


You can't (easily) run every type of connection through a surge protector, so sometimes things like this are almost unavoidable.


Good luck...


----------



## siglr

So... I opened up the 3808 and verified all the visible fuses, they are all working fine. I still have the same problem though, even after another reset, so I guess something bigger is broken in there.


I've begun to look at replacement with my insurance, but I'm not sure yet how much I will get. However, just comparing the specs, would going with a newer 3312CI be a big downgrade or should I really try to find another 3808 or perhaps a 4xxx model on ebay? Again, I'm not too sure about how insurance will work in this case.


Thanks!


----------



## mrcarnut

I have read this thread for some time now and I am sure the answer is somewhere in all these pages but I thought I would ask instead of spending the next 5 hours trying to find it. Hope you don't mind. I bought a 3808 several months ago to replace my AVR-3200 that is still working like a charm. I have a Pioneer Elite Pro720 which is not HDMI so I have my cable box and Oppo Blu Ray connected to the TV via component. I am also runnning a JVC S-Video VCR and Pioneer Laserdisc player via S-Video. What I want to make sure before I install the 3808 is will the 3808 pass the GUI and volume over component and S-Video? According to the Crutchfield web site it says the following and I just want to confirm this. I will be connecting the Oppo to HDMI for audio but not video so the Oppo and Cable box will be component and the VCR and Laserdisc will be S-Video. I believe I can connect the VCR and Laserdisc to the S-Video input and upconvert them through the component and may do this but if I do not will the GUI and volume display over each of these inputs as indicated below? Thanks for the help as always.

*On-Screen Display (OSD) With GUI Menus: An OSD with GUI menus can be displayed on your television for easy system setup. The OSD and GUI menus are sent through all monitor outputs (composite video, S-video, component video, and HDMI).*


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siglr* /forum/post/20841560
> 
> 
> So... I opened up the 3808 and verified all the visible fuses, they are all working fine. I still have the same problem though, even after another reset, so I guess something bigger is broken in there.
> 
> 
> I've begun to look at replacement with my insurance, but I'm not sure yet how much I will get. However, just comparing the specs, would going with a newer 3312CI be a big downgrade or should I really try to find another 3808 or perhaps a 4xxx model on ebay? Again, I'm not too sure about how insurance will work in this case.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Although the 43XX series is the successor to the 3808, the 3312 wouldn't really be a downgrade in audio quality as they both use the same version of Audyssey MultEQ XT. And if you didn't get the Dyn EQ/Dyn Vol upgrade then the 3312 also features those as well. The 3808 offers more legacy inputs as well as SACD/DSD processing so it really depends on what your input requirements are, although you can likely still get a 3808 to replace it.


----------



## mrcarnut

Second post in the last few minutes. I have an opportunity to purchase an AVR-990 from a distributer that is a customer of ours and wondered if you would replace a 3808 that has not been in use yet with the 990 if you had the chance? I'm not sure if I can mention price but it is brand new and under $500. I would not be using the internet connection so the issues I have read regarding the NIC card is not a real issue for me. The 990 would be connected to my Elite Pro720 as mentioned in the post above so I would also want the GUI and volume to display over component and S-Video so if the 3808 can and the 990 could not that would be a deal breaker. Hopefully the GUI and volume issue will go away at some point when I convince my wife that the Sharp 70" would be a good replacement but for now this is what I am dealing with. Again thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Not a good buy as the 990 only uses MultEQ rather than MultEQ XT in the 3808, not too mention the 990 doesn't have preouts should you want to add an amp down the road. As to your first post, the info provided is correct in that you should get either an OSD or GUI over all monitor outputs.


----------



## mrcarnut

JD. Thanks for your reply. I did not notice that the 990 did not have XT however looking at the pictures of the back of the receiver it does have external outs for all channels. Am I missing something here? Does it overlay the GUI for component and S-Video?


----------



## Makdaddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siglr* /forum/post/20840187
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> The receiver has been working perfectly for 3 years (I'm just 2 months after my warranty period!) until tonight.
> 
> I mind you, nothing in the settings or connections has changed. I am unable to get any sound or video anymore, except from the Tuner input.
> 
> I have my PS3 and my Digital Cable box connected using both HDMI to the receiver and from the receiver HDMI output to my projector. I've connected the cable box directly to a monitor and I know it works.
> 
> I've also tried my iPod on the V-AUX on the front panel of the receiver, nothing plays either.
> 
> I've done the full reset procedure for the 3808 but the results are still the same.
> 
> I'm really wondering what is wrong, although I would perhaps guess that the whole DSP processor is out?
> 
> There was a big thunderstorm earlier tonight, but all my devices are plugged in a very good surge protector bar and all the other devices are working fine.
> 
> What can I check? What should I do next?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> P.S.: I just noticed someone had the exact same problem about a month ago, maybe someone knows what he did?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...ostcount=18779



That was me









Digital board went out. Seems to be a common issue on a lot of AVR,s after 3 or 4 years.

This happened after a thunderstorm and power outage, I had a surge suppressor but have upgraded to the Belkin P30 after the repair. hope it dosent happen again

repairs

1 Digital board

2 caps


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/20842834
> 
> 
> JD. Thanks for your reply. I did not notice that the 990 did not have XT however looking at the pictures of the back of the receiver it does have external outs for all channels. Am I missing something here? Does it overlay the GUI for component and S-Video?



Oops, no, you're right ... it was the 991 that dropped them. And yes the GUI/OSD will display over component and S-video.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siglr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So... I opened up the 3808 and verified all the visible fuses, they are all working fine. I still have the same problem though, even after another reset, so I guess something bigger is broken in there.
> 
> 
> I've begun to look at replacement with my insurance, but I'm not sure yet how much I will get. However, just comparing the specs, would going with a newer 3312CI be a big downgrade or should I really try to find another 3808 or perhaps a 4xxx model on ebay? Again, I'm not too sure about how insurance will work in this case.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I spoke with denon and according to them models do not go down, so the 33xx is "below" the 38xx. The last two digits are the model year. The sent me an email stating the 4311 is the equivalent model for the 3808. I gave that to my insurance.


For me, I just had to have a repair shop say lightning caused the damage and insurance covered it. I just had pay my deductible. For me it was a no-brainer since I had spent my deductible already repairing and replacing items from the storm.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20842311
> 
> 
> Although the 43XX series is the successor to the 3808, the 3312 wouldn't really be a downgrade in audio quality as they both use the same version of Audyssey MultEQ XT. And if you didn't get the Dyn EQ/Dyn Vol upgrade then the 3312 also features those as well. The 3808 offers more legacy inputs as well as SACD/DSD processing so it really depends on what your input requirements are, although you can likely still get a 3808 to replace it.



I don't know anything about the 3312 but I don't think you should judge audio quality/performance of an AVR on the version of Audyssey alone.


Note: I use and really like Audessey.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/20843662
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the 3312 but I don't think you should judge audio quality/performance of an AVR on the version of Audyssey alone.
> 
> 
> Note: I use and really like Audessey.



I judged the 3312 on the visible buttons on the front of the unit alone...


----------



## jdsmoothie

Denon got rid of the under panel buttons as they were rarely (if ever) used. The 4311 uses the newer MultEQ XT32 and will certainly be an upgrade over the 3808 as it can go to 11.2 w/2CH external amp.


----------



## rotohead

New firmware update not only re-connects Rhapsody but also seemingly fixes the three year struggle to solve the 'server disconnected' error in the Denon xx08 series that I have struggled with. Downloaded the latest today at 2pm and now four hours later still haven't been disconnected. After all those techs at Denon told me it was in my home network I'm glad I finally figured it out.


----------



## rec head

Congrats Roto. We know your home network has been causing the 3808 a lot of problems.


----------



## NMartian

Hello, I've searched for over a week about a specific problem I'm having, and the closest I can get is some form of the hdmi handshake issue. Any input is greatly appreciated!


Problem: When playing a digital or analog input signal (analog, coax, optical) in any mode other than 'pure direct, with my tv off, the 'monitor' display on the Denon flashes every 2-3 seconds, and the sound cuts out at the same frequency.


Solution: Turn the tv on and the sound returns to normal. The 'monitor' display still flashes, but sound is intact. I can then turn off the tv without losing audio again, until the Denon is powered off again. OR unplug the hdmi monitor out from the back of the Denon. OR use an hdmi cable to play digital audio (not possible with my turntable).


EXAMPLE: Playing my turntable connected to the Denon via phono analog inputs in 'pure direct' mode with the tv off works fine. I switch to '7 channel stereo' and the 'monitor' icon flashes, and sound cuts out every 2-3 seconds. Turn on the tv, and sound returns to normal. I can then turn off the tv without losing sound again. The same behavior occurs with my DVD player playing cd's with any input other than hdmi (optical, coax). Movie playback through the PS3 works fine as the tv is always on.


Setup:

Samsung LN-54096D connected via HDMI

Denon 3808CI with newest firmware and add-ons

Audio Technica AT LP-120

Samsung DVD player

PS3


I'm glad I found a workaround, and don't even mind having the tv on during music playback as the Denon logo is very subtile, and it's not obvious the tv is on. My main concern is that this was an ebay purchase, and I would like to return the Denon if it is defective. Thank you in advance for your replies!


-Nate


----------



## iramack

I would send it back. That behavior is NOT normal. Handshake issues should not involve analog playback at all.............


Sorry. Sometimes the ebay stuff is not quite as advertised.........


Steve


----------



## rec head

Maybe try messing with HDMI-CEC settings? On the TV it may be called something else but it is the feature that allows controlling other components via HDMI.


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20839445
> 
> 
> -60db and -80db would essentially be equivalent to the "Full" setting which already exists.



jd - I feel that I must be missing something obvious. I cannot seem to find a command for "Full" in the device profile for either of my Denon devices (3808 or 889). Is this a standard command or do I need to have it copied from another user's account?


----------



## NMartian

Update:


I started by installing the newest firmware for the Samsung LN-S4096D, which was supposed to address some hdmi interoperability issues. The sound is still cutting out with any digital/analog inputs when I don't have the tv on.


The problem of the sound cutting out every 2-3 seconds seems to be related to the i/p scaler menu. The default setting is 'A to H'. When I am playing music through digital or analog inputs without the tv on, 'A to H' and 'A to H and H to H' both behave the same. I tried turning i/p scaling to 'off', and the sound stopped cutting in and out; no sound was coming out at all! Also, I lost the ability to see the GUI when I turned on the tv. Why the i/p scaling menu is affecting the sound from a phono input in 7 channel stereo (with the tv off) is beyond me.


I forgot to mention - I have a Denon 2809 that has no issues whatsoever with my Samsung display.


Anything else I should try before I box it up?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NMartian* /forum/post/20848012
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> 
> I started by installing the newest firmware for the Samsung LN-S4096D, which was supposed to address some hdmi interoperability issues. The sound is still cutting out with any digital/analog inputs when I don't have the tv on.
> 
> 
> The problem of the sound cutting out every 2-3 seconds seems to be related to the i/p scaler menu. The default setting is 'A to H'. When I am playing music through digital or analog inputs without the tv on, 'A to H' and 'A to H and H to H' both behave the same. I tried turning i/p scaling to 'off', and the sound stopped cutting in and out; no sound was coming out at all! Also, I lost the ability to see the GUI when I turned on the tv. Why the i/p scaling menu is affecting the sound from a phono input in 7 channel stereo (with the tv off) is beyond me.
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention - I have a Denon 2809 that has no issues whatsoever with my Samsung display.
> 
> 
> Anything else I should try before I box it up?



As rec head said above this could be the HDMI CEC settings. Makes sure these are turned off in both your tv and the AVR3808.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/20846802
> 
> 
> jd - I feel that I must be missing something obvious. I cannot seem to find a command for "Full" in the device profile for either of my Denon devices (3808 or 889). Is this a standard command or do I need to have it copied from another user's account?



"Full" is the Denon default level for MUTE (p. 34).


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20848634
> 
> 
> "Full" is the Denon default level for MUTE (p. 34).



That seems to be settings for the Mute level in Zones 2 and/or 3. I'm looking for a discrete command for the Harmony remote to set the Master Volume level in Zone 1 (the main Zone) to -60db or quiter. I don't think the reference on p. 34 of the manual helps in this regard - is my reading correct?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/20849978
> 
> 
> That seems to be settings for the Mute level in Zones 2 and/or 3. I'm looking for a discrete command for the Harmony remote to set the Master Volume level in Zone 1 (the main Zone) to -60db or quiter. I don't think the reference on p. 34 of the manual helps in this regard - is my reading correct?



You can set the mute level of your 3808 (in Zone 1) to -40dB, -20dB, or Full in the menu under Manual Setup ->Option Setup -> Volume Control -> Mute Level. Then mute becomes the discrete command you're looking for that will completely mute the system.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/20849978
> 
> 
> That seems to be settings for the Mute level in Zones 2 and/or 3. I'm looking for a discrete command for the Harmony remote to set the Master Volume level in Zone 1 (the main Zone) to -60db or quiter. I don't think the reference on p. 34 of the manual helps in this regard - is my reading correct?



It's on p. 35, although I don't know whether there is a seperate discrete command for the harmony for that setting so you may have to learn it using with Denon remote.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rotohead* /forum/post/20844321
> 
> 
> New firmware update not only re-connects Rhapsody but also seemingly fixes the three year struggle to solve the 'server disconnected' error in the Denon xx08 series that I have struggled with. Downloaded the latest today at 2pm and now four hours later still haven't been disconnected. After all those techs at Denon told me it was in my home network I'm glad I finally figured it out.



Yup... Denon fixed streaming on the 3808!!! No problems with Rhapsody or switching back and forth between Internet Radio streaming.










Many hours of continues play switching around










I expect other models 4308, 5308 fixed also... will post firmware update change log firmware tracking wiki ...


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/20850160
> 
> 
> You can set the mute level of your 3808 (in Zone 1) to -40dB, -20dB, or Full in the menu under Manual Setup ->Option Setup -> Volume Control -> Mute Level. Then mute becomes the discrete command you're looking for that will completely mute the system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20850186
> 
> 
> It's on p. 35, although I don't know whether there is a seperate discrete command for the harmony for that setting so you may have to learn it using with Denon remote.



OK, I got it. I haven't been clear enough in my question. What I'm trying to do is AVOID using the "Mute" command because when I do there is a black box that appears on the screen that says "Mute." I want to avoid this because sometimes my wife will put on "Mute" and leave it there for an hour when she's on the phone or just forgets about it - and I worry about burn-in on my plasma.


So I'm looking for a discrete remote command that can be used as an ALTERNATIVE to the "Mute" button and will instead just lower the Master Volume to a level that is silent or nearly silent (such as -60db or lower). I would then program the "Mute" command on the remote to execute this command instead of the "Mute" command. There is a discrete Harmony command to set the Master Volume to -40db, but it's not quite quiet enough to be a substitute for "Mute." I'm just wondering if there exists such a command.


Thanks for your help jd and nl.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Ok, now I got it to ....... although if your TV is 

That said, you could do what you want several different ways ... (1) Change the INPUT MODE to either "Digital" or "Analog" (if an HDMI source), (2) Change to a source name not being used, or (3) Use a Quick Select with a startup volume of -80db.


----------



## NMartian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/20848289
> 
> 
> As rec head said above this could be the HDMI CEC settings. Makes sure these are turned off in both your tv and the AVR3808.



Great suggestion, the HDMI control is set to 'off' on the Denon. The Samsung LN-4096D does not have Anynet+ (Samsung's version of HDMI CEC). I called them to confirm. I also accessed the service menu to see if there was something behind the scenes, and the only thing I found was an option for 'RS232 - Service/Anynet/iPOD', which was already preset to 'Service'. It's odd that Anynet is located in this tv, since it's supposedly pre-CEC. I will follow up with Denon CS this afternoon.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeckMule* /forum/post/20849978
> 
> 
> That seems to be settings for the Mute level in Zones 2 and/or 3. I'm looking for a discrete command for the Harmony remote to set the Master Volume level in Zone 1 (the main Zone) to -60db or quiter. I don't think the reference on p. 34 of the manual helps in this regard - is my reading correct?




In my URC database, I see a Master Volume Preset 0, -20 or -40. So it must not be tied to mute. But -40dB is as low as it goes. So I guess you'll have to ask Harmony reps to see if they can dig it up (or memorize it from the remote - if it exists) I never used the Denon remote so I'm not 100% sure if the volume preset buttons are available or not.


Of course, you can also set the TEXT to off under Options, GUI, TEXT


I hate that MUTE sign that never turns off!!! If you do turn of the text, you lose the settings when you switch inputs (which I don't care about).


----------



## BeckMule




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20852039
> 
> 
> Ok, now I got it to ....... although if your TV is
> 
> That said, you could do what you want several different ways ... (1) Change the INPUT MODE to either "Digital" or "Analog" (if an HDMI source), (2) Change to a source name not being used, or (3) Use a Quick Select with a startup volume of -80db.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/20855211
> 
> 
> In my URC database, I see a Master Volume Preset 0, -20 or -40. So it must not be tied to mute. But -40dB is as low as it goes. So I guess you'll have to ask Harmony reps to see if they can dig it up (or memorize it from the remote - if it exists) I never used the Denon remote so I'm not 100% sure if the volume preset buttons are available or not.
> 
> 
> Of course, you can also set the TEXT to off under Options, GUI, TEXT
> 
> 
> I hate that MUTE sign that never turns off!!! If you do turn of the text, you lose the settings when you switch inputs (which I don't care about).



jd - Thanks, I'll try all these and see if any do the job. I have no doubt they're all good alternatives - but they're not as wife-friendly as toggling the "Mute" button.


hans - Thanks to you as well. I did have the text turned off for a while and it certainly does the trick, but I like to have it on. This may be the route I go, though.


----------



## NMartian

Denon customer service suggested an hdmi reset, by unplugging the hdmi cables with the tv on, shutting off everything, unplugging all hdmi cables, waiting 5 minutes, then plugging all back in. No dice.


I had a Mitsubishi LT-40134 laying around with a broken screen. The unit still powers up, just half the screen is shot. Well, there is no problem with the Denon with this tv hooked up! The 'monitor' icon on the Denon behaves normally, unlike with my Samsung which flashes repeatedly every 2-3 seconds when the tv is off.


Is it safe to assume that the Samsung is somehow sending a signal, or having communication errors via HDMI, and is therefore at fault?


The _only_ thing that suggests the 3808 is problematic is that my Denon 2809 does not have the same compatibility issues with the Samsung tv.










I will call Samsung again, hopefully getting a technician on the line this time. Thanks for listening, and I would love some feedback.


Nate


----------



## blkdrgn

I have a Universal Remote MX-980 . My receiver is in a closet behind the TV. I used to have an IR repeater and it worked fine except that the volume control was finicky. Sometimes it would work, sometimes it changes very slowly or just jumps very quickly. I tried the SQ RF Blaster with our iPad but the same thing with the volume. Probably something to do with the repeat function.


Anyways did anyone try a URC MRF-260 RF to IR base station? I was wondering if that might work better and go back to using the MX-980 which I like a lot better.


I was also thinking about the URC MSC-400 which says it controls components via IR, RS-232, and Relays. Does this mean it will control the Denon receiver through the RS-232 port and it will be a lot more reliable since it's not going through the IR port in the front?


Or can anyone else recommend a unit that can control the Denon receiver via RS-232 so that I have no problems with the volume control. I don't mind running a cable to my couch to a knob that controls volume either.


----------



## rec head

If you have ethernet connected to the 3808 there are ios and Android apps that will control it quite well.


----------



## blkdrgn

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rec head* 
If you have ethernet connected to the 3808 there are ios and Android apps that will control it quite well.
how will i turn off the TV with this app? Will I have to use two different remotes?


----------



## hansangb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *blkdrgn* 
I have a Universal Remote MX-980 . My receiver is in a closet behind the TV. I used to have an IR repeater and it worked fine except that the volume control was finicky. Sometimes it would work, sometimes it changes very slowly or just jumps very quickly. I tried the SQ RF Blaster with our iPad but the same thing with the volume. Probably something to do with the repeat function.


Anyways did anyone try a URC MRF-260 RF to IR base station? I was wondering if that might work better and go back to using the MX-980 which I like a lot better.


I was also thinking about the URC MSC-400 which says it controls components via IR, RS-232, and Relays. Does this mean it will control the Denon receiver through the RS-232 port and it will be a lot more reliable since it's not going through the IR port in the front?


Or can anyone else recommend a unit that can control the Denon receiver via RS-232 so that I have no problems with the volume control. I don't mind running a cable to my couch to a knob that controls volume either.


I actually prefer the MRF350. It was much more reliable than the 260. I have the MX900 so I'm sure 350 will work with your 980 as well.


----------



## Larry M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/20859294
> 
> 
> If you have ethernet connected to the 3808 there are ios and Android apps that will control it quite well.



Which one are you using?

I am using AVR-Remote and it is ok, would be better if I had better wireless as I seem to be dropping the signal often.


----------



## sigs21

Having an issue with my 3808ci... Only one HDMI input seems to be working, also when I shut the unit off I need unplug and replug the Out HDMI to get the picture to show on my screen.. Anyone have any Ideas or tips..


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigs21* /forum/post/20860330
> 
> 
> Having an issue with my 3808ci... Only one HDMI input seems to be working, also when I shut the unit off I need unplug and replug the Out HDMI to get the picture to show on my screen.. Anyone have any Ideas or tips..



Re-set the micro processor. You will lose all settings. However it is worth a try. Instructions are in the manual.


Ta Dono


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If the Web Control "SAVE" feature (p. 56) is used prior to a reset to save the config.dat file to a PC, then the file can be "LOAD"ed after the reset to restore all settings.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry M* /forum/post/20860143
> 
> 
> Which one are you using?
> 
> I am using AVR-Remote and it is ok, would be better if I had better wireless as I seem to be dropping the signal often.



I use AVR-Remote on my phone https://market.android.com/details?i...vrremote&hl=en and my wife has something on her i-phone (den/on/off?? something like that I think.) I really like AVR-Remote I think it is the only way to control the net/usb functions. I just wish there was a master standby button.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blkdrgn* /forum/post/20859326
> 
> 
> how will i turn off the TV with this app? Will I have to use two different remotes?



Sorry, I thought your main concern was changing the volume.


I use the Powermid ir/rf system to control Z2 and Z3. I think its OK but not great. I think I based my purchase on price. I bought it before the Android apps were available and sometimes it is easier than getting the phone out.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/20861285
> 
> 
> I use AVR-Remote on my phone https://market.android.com/details?i...vrremote&hl=en and my wife has something on her i-phone (den/on/off?? something like that I think.) I really like AVR-Remote I think it is the only way to control the net/usb functions. I just wish there was a master standby button.



There are currently at least two iPhone Denon remote apps that should work with the 3808: ​ and ​ .


----------



## sigs21

That seem to work.. still having issue with my long run HDMI cable pulling out of the back of receiver..


----------



## kyle454

so today out of the blue my 3808 receiver won't turn on! I noticed the red power indicator light around the bigger power button wasn't on, I press the power switch and the receiver turns on when I hold it down but when I let off the receiver shuts off? WTF! anyone had a problem like this?

















Help plz!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You're pressing the small button and it won't go in to Standby mode?


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20862710
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> You're pressing the small button and it won't go in to Standby mode?



exactly!


----------



## jdsmoothie

That is strange. Try unplugging the unit for a few minutes. If still no joy, you'll likely have to reset the microprocessor or may want to pop the top and see if you can find something loose or a blown fuse.


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20862782
> 
> 
> That is strange. Try unplugging the unit for a few minutes. If still no joy, you'll likely have to reset the microprocessor or may want to pop the top and see if you can find something loose or a blown fuse.



ok, will do, thanks

do you think never updating the FW has anything to do with it?

it worked fine last night...luckily it's still under warranty!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Oh .. if it's still under warranty, then don't pop the top. Just try the reset, if it can even be done and if not, drop it off at a local repair center. Not likely related to firmware, rather something mechanical with the switch connection.


----------



## kyle454




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20862834
> 
> 
> Oh .. if it's still under warranty, then don't pop the top. Just try the reset, if it can even be done and if not, drop it off at a local repair center. Not likely related to firmware, rather something mechanical with the switch connection.



I reset the microprocessor by unplugging it?


thanks again!


----------



## jdsmoothie

A "soft" reset would result in unplugging it. Check your Owner's manual (p. 58) for what buttons to press while powering on to do a microprocessor reset. This will reset all settings to their mfr defaults and require you to run AUTO SETUP again if you don't already have the config.dat file saved, which I'm guessing you don't as you have never done any firmware updates.


----------



## kyle454

ok, thank you!


----------



## Michael Sargent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sigs21* /forum/post/20861820
> 
> 
> That seem to work.. still having issue with my long run HDMI cable pulling out of the back of receiver..



Blue Jeans Cables sells "port savers" which are short HDMI F-M extension cables. They are more flexible and may help with your problem.


BJC Series-F2 "Portsaver" (1 foot, male/female cable)

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/...hdmi-cable.htm


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/20850390
> 
> 
> Yup... Denon fixed streaming on the 3808!!! No problems with Rhapsody or switching back and forth between Internet Radio streaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many hours of continues play switching around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect other models 4308, 5308 fixed also... will post firmware update change log firmware tracking wiki ...



Is this the 100 dollar firmware upgrade or something else??


Thanks


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/20864071
> 
> 
> Is this the 100 dollar firmware upgrade or something else??
> 
> 
> Thanks



This is a firmware update A2.07 to feature pack upgraded units. The 'A' in front of the firmware version indicates for FPU. So you need the FPU (the $100 upgrade) to receive this particular firmware update. The *latest* non FPU firmware update available is 2.04 AFAIK


Firmware changlog:

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...id=6hmfQgE6kFy


----------



## sigs21

awesome thanks...


----------



## sigs21

I reset the AVR , but now can not get my zone two for speakers to produce sound.. read the manual an i am lost.. we had this working before..


please help..


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Keep in mind that only PCM 2.0 over optical/digital coax and analog sources will pass to Zone 2 (ie. no HDMI sources).


----------



## Infominister

Could someone tell me how to check the firmware version I'm running? Thanks.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/20866805
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me how to check the firmware version I'm running? Thanks.


 http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...id=6hmfQgE6kFy


----------



## trolly

Is it possible to turn off the red standby light around the power button?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Not unless you turn the unit OFF.


----------



## trolly

Thanks JD


----------



## kgveteran

Can my Denon matrix back channels for DTS-HD, i cant seem to get it


----------



## batpig

yes it can, turn on PLIIx (Cinema mode probably for movies).


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/20907001
> 
> 
> yes it can, turn on PLIIx (Cinema mode probably for movies).



In the menu, on the DVD input.....


----------



## captinkirk

stupid question... Some how my wife went to sleep watching the tv, when she woke up the GUI wasn't working. The mute overlay, the volume overlay... Nothing. How the heck do you turn it back on? I have been through the manual and batpigs translation (thankyou by the way) and I have not been able to figure it out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captinkirk* /forum/post/20923802
> 
> 
> stupid question... Some how my wife went to sleep watching the tv, when she woke up the GUI wasn't working. The mute overlay, the volume overlay... Nothing. How the heck do you turn it back on? I have been through the manual and batpigs translation (thankyou by the way) and I have not been able to figure it out. Thanks in advance!




Press the little power button next to the "normal" power button. That usually clears it up.


----------



## amitp89

So I've had this 3808ci for almost 2 years now, and the HDMI ports have finally started to give troubles. As of now, Port 4(DVR) will have flickers of video and audio returning. It only stays on for a few seconds and will lose signal, then repeat. As for the other 3 ports, they don't function at all anymore. Actually, Port 4 was doing the sporadic signal loss for sometime. I figured it was a loose HDMI connection so I didn't give it a second thought.


I did a hard reset on the microprocessor to see if it would help at all, but it obviously did not. I've tried multiple HDMI cables over all ports and used different devices to make sure that it was solely the receivers problem. The only thing I haven't done is a firmware update since my receiver is not near my router to get an ethernet connection. Still running Factory Firmware


Any thoughts on how to go about fixing this? Is it just a lost cause and requires replacement parts?


----------



## captinkirk

That totally worked!? Now what was the problem? Thanks again hansangb


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/20864134
> 
> 
> This is a firmware update A2.07 to feature pack upgraded units. The 'A' in front of the firmware version indicates for FPU. So you need the FPU (the $100 upgrade) to receive this particular firmware update. The *latest* non FPU firmware update available is 2.04 AFAIK
> 
> 
> Firmware changlog:
> 
> http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...id=6hmfQgE6kFy



I've got the FPU and am FW 2.04. When I try to upgrade it tells me I have the latest FW.

Is 2.07 available for Australian users too?


blairy


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amitp89* /forum/post/20924619
> 
> 
> So I've had this 3808ci for almost 2 years now, and the HDMI ports have finally started to give troubles. As of now, Port 4(DVR) will have flickers of video and audio returning. It only stays on for a few seconds and will lose signal, then repeat. As for the other 3 ports, they don't function at all anymore. Actually, Port 4 was doing the sporadic signal loss for sometime. I figured it was a loose HDMI connection so I didn't give it a second thought.
> 
> 
> I did a hard reset on the microprocessor to see if it would help at all, but it obviously did not. I've tried multiple HDMI cables over all ports and used different devices to make sure that it was solely the receivers problem. The only thing I haven't done is a firmware update since my receiver is not near my router to get an ethernet connection. Still running Factory Firmware
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on how to go about fixing this? Is it just a lost cause and requires replacement parts?



If you would like to update the firmware:

1.) Move your receiver near the router and connect with cable.

OR

2.) Move your modem and router to a cable jack (assuming it is a cable modem) near your receiver and connect with cable.

OR

3.) Buy a wireless bridge for your receiver


If you would like to replace the HDMI board:

a.) $200-$300 for the board

b.) hourly rate for tech.

c.) It cost me ~$350


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/20925316
> 
> 
> I've got the FPU and am FW 2.04. When I try to upgrade it tells me I have the latest FW.
> 
> Is 2.07 available for Australian users too?
> 
> 
> blairy



No I don't think so. Firmware A2.07 only for North American w/Rhapsody part of the FPU.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *captavs* /forum/post/20928012
> 
> 
> No I don't think so. Firmware A2.07 only for North American w/Rhapsody part of the FPU.



Makes sense cuz you cant get rhapsody in Oz...


Thanks as always captavs

blairy


----------



## hansangb

Quote:

Originally Posted by *captinkirk* 
That totally worked!? Now what was the problem? Thanks again hansangb


Modern receivers are more and more like computers. It has built-in web servers etc. So every once in a while, a little reboot is required.


----------



## nkraemer

First post here so I hope I am not in the wrong place. I am using my BB Torch to connect to my Denon 3808 IP address to control it remotely. I can connect but I will loose connection after navigating though several pages. Anyone else using their BB to connect to their AVR and have a solution for this? When I connect with my laptop I have a rock solid connection but I would prefer using the BB especially when controlling speakers outdoors. I would appreciate any help or suggestions.


----------



## Closet Geek

Ok, so it's been a long while since I've been out on this thread, which is a good indication that things have been well with me and my 3808ci. And ultimately I think things are still well with the unit but I think it's my brain that's giving me trouble. I've simply thought myself into a circle.


Along with the unit, I have a PS3 connected via HDMI as well as a DTV HR21 via component. And eveything got to my Mitsubishi 65734 via HDMI.


The trouble I'm having I'm sure is wrapped up in the settings of the 3808ci somehow but like I said....thinking circle.


Recorded on my dvr is Revenge of the Sith. When I view directly (meaning dvr to tv only -via hdmi) the picture is great. It's one of the HBO HD recordings and I feel it looks as good as 1080i can look or at least as good as my particular tv is capable of making it look. However, when I view through the 3808ci the picture is dvd quality at best. I'm talking both in clarity and seemingly even brightness/color. Even if we're talking about differences between HDMI and Component I'm sure it would be this drastic.


I should point out that I use two different tv inputs and the setting on both are identical in terms of noise reduction and the like. I've gone back to review my setting on the receiver and I saw that I had the i/p scaler set to AH & HH and embarassingly but quite honestly I'm not sure why. So I set it to off because my tv does a better job with the scaling. But it doesn't seem to have any effect.


Is there a setting that is escaping me? Thanks,


----------



## rec head

Have you tried dvr->3808 via hdmi?


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Closet Geek* /forum/post/20944660
> 
> 
> I should point out that I use two different tv inputs and the setting on both are identical in terms of noise reduction and the like. I've gone back to review my setting on the receiver and I saw that I had the i/p scaler set to AH & HH and embarassingly but quite honestly I'm not sure why. So I set it to off because my tv does a better job with the scaling. But it doesn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting that is escaping me? Thanks,



If you have _set to OFF, there should be no video processing other than conversion from component to HDMI. Is this the only recording you've noticed this on? What about other recordings, or simply just playing an HD channel through the AVR vs. straight to the TV?_


----------



## Closet Geek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20945105
> 
> 
> If you have _set to OFF, there should be no video processing other than conversion from component to HDMI. Is this the only recording you've noticed this on? What about other recordings, or simply just playing an HD channel through the AVR vs. straight to the TV?_


_

Well that's what I thought. And now that you've mentioned it I have not tried other recordings but I have viewed "live" programming through the receiver and have done an input comparison and it still shows an inferior picture. And I just know it's one little silly thing that I'm missing with this._


----------



## Closet Geek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried dvr->3808 via hdmi?



I haven't as a test but practically speaking it doesn't work with my connection needs.


----------



## jdsmoothie

How long have you had the HR-21? What has happened recently that you suddenly noticed the difference? Or is this the first time you've connected the HR-21 directly to the TV and perhaps you've always had mediocre picture quality when connecting through the AVR? Confirm that the HDMI input for the AVR and the one you're plugging the HR-21 in to are setup exactly the same.


----------



## Closet Geek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How long have you had the HR-21? What has happened recently that you suddenly noticed the difference? Or is this the first time you've connected the HR-21 directly to the TV and perhaps you've always had mediocre picture quality when connecting through the AVR? Confirm that the HDMI input for the AVR and the one you're plugging the HR-21 in to are setup exactly the same.



I've had the HR21 for a few years now with not many problems and have had everything set up as it is now for just as long. I don't know if this movie has always looked that way but just the other night I was checking something out and it just seemed to stick out to me. By verifying the HDMI input do you mean the assignment?


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Closet Geek* /forum/post/20944660
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's been a long while since I've been out on this thread, which is a good indication that things have been well with me and my 3808ci. And ultimately I think things are still well with the unit but I think it's my brain that's giving me trouble. I've simply thought myself into a circle.
> 
> 
> Along with the unit, I have a PS3 connected via HDMI as well as a DTV HR21 via component. And eveything got to my Mitsubishi 65734 via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The trouble I'm having I'm sure is wrapped up in the settings of the 3808ci somehow but like I said....thinking circle.
> 
> 
> Recorded on my dvr is Revenge of the Sith. When I view directly (meaning dvr to tv only -via hdmi) the picture is great. It's one of the HBO HD recordings and I feel it looks as good as 1080i can look or at least as good as my particular tv is capable of making it look. However, when I view through the 3808ci the picture is dvd quality at best. I'm talking both in clarity and seemingly even brightness/color. Even if we're talking about differences between HDMI and Component I'm sure it would be this drastic.
> 
> 
> I should point out that I use two different tv inputs and the setting on both are identical in terms of noise reduction and the like. I've gone back to review my setting on the receiver and I saw that I had the i/p scaler set to AH & HH and embarassingly but quite honestly I'm not sure why. So I set it to off because my tv does a better job with the scaling. But it doesn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting that is escaping me? Thanks,



have you tried connecting the DVR to TV via component? There are a few things I can think of


1) The component cables went bad or is loose.

2) recent FW upgrade on the 3808 blew out some setting

3) some setting on the DVR was changed? You would know if you connected the component directly to the TV.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Closet Geek* /forum/post/20945551
> 
> 
> I've had the HR21 for a few years now with not many problems and have had everything set up as it is now for just as long. I don't know if this movie has always looked that way but just the other night I was checking something out and it just seemed to stick out to me. By verifying the HDMI input do you mean the assignment?



No, I mean the actual settings on your TV for each HDMI input ... ie. Brightness, Contrast, Sharpness, etc.


----------



## Closet Geek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean the actual settings on your TV for each HDMI input ... ie. Brightness, Contrast, Sharpness, etc.



Oh, I'm sorry, yes. They're identical. This us highly perplexing to me.


----------



## Closet Geek

Ok, I've gotten things figured out. It's pretty amazing to me that such a huge difference can be cause by some relatively simple picture adjustments. As I stated, I have a Mitsubishi 65734, which has Perfect Color/Perfect Tint. I never even considered that these adjustments would cause the problem I was experiencing. I was sure it was processing in some form or fashion exclusively. At any rate, these settings through my AVR input were not the same as the TV input. Once I corrected the picture has that HD clarity and pop. I also realized I had my video conversion on and switched that to off for a pass thru signal.


I make this post first to just put it out there as a reminder that sometimes the seemingly simplest things can be the culprit of problems and secondly, just to send a thank you for your help, which is what I love most about this community. If only we can make it that way out in real life!


Regards


----------



## jdsmoothie

Good info. Thanks for posting back with your solution.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Closet Geek* /forum/post/20948462
> 
> 
> At any rate, these settings through my AVR input were not the same as the TV input. Once I corrected the picture has that HD clarity and pop.



Not sure I understand about settings through AVR & TV not the same, what settings are you talking about?


HH


----------



## cdnbum88

Anyone have any exposure to the Marantz AV7005? I am considering getting one to replace my 3808 and was wondering what people thought about this unit?


I am 'thinking' of adding an Emotiva XPA-5 to it.


This is my first time around thinking about pre/pro.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/20949406
> 
> 
> Anyone have any exposure to the Marantz AV7005? I am considering getting one to replace my 3808 and was wondering what people thought about this unit?
> 
> 
> I am 'thinking' of adding an Emotiva XPA-5 to it.
> 
> 
> This is my first time around thinking about pre/pro.




Does the Marantz offer something the 3808 does not? You could use the pre-outs on the 3808 for the Emotiva amp.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Has the 3808 failed or being repositioned as it uses the same Audyssey MultEQ XT as does the 7005? You might want to post in the AV7005 Owner's thread as well.


----------



## batpig

I have set up and used the SR7005 (the receiver version of the AV7005) and compared back-to-back to Onkyo 3008 and Denon 4311ci (installed at a friend's place). The 7005 is essentially a "Marantz-i-fied" Denon 3311ci, with a different body and ostensibly a "souped up" analog section with Marantz bits.


It uses the same MultEQ XT that your 3808 has but adds Audyssey DSX to the package, plus it uses the same ABT video chip as the Denon xx10/xx11 models (which is superior to the Faroudja in the 3808). However it uses the "lesser" GUI of the 2311/3311 model, which isn't quite as slick as the "advanced" GUI in the 3808, 4310, 4311 etc. And, being essentially a rebadged 3311, it is only a 7.x channel model, whereas the nicer Onks can do 9ch and the 4311ci can do 11ch.


In terms of sound it should be pretty much the same as your 3808 because of similar component quality and the same XT room correction. The Onkyo 3008 and Denon 4311 (both of which use XT32) both sounded slightly better, with greater detail/transparency and overall coherence due to the more sophisticated room correction. Plus the XT32 models have the advanced dual-sub correction (the system I was using has dual subs).


IMHO stick with your 3808 since you can certainly use it as a preamp as Nick pointed out. If you want an "upgrade" I would strongly recommend an XT32 model (Onkyo, Integra, or Denon) for the dual sub calibration and ability to go to 9 or 11 channels.


----------



## ccotenj

if i was looking to "upgrade" from a 3808 to a 7005 (as noted by others more knowldgeable than i, that's not really an "upgrade"), i would bag the 7005 idea and purchase a 4311... haven't checked prices lately, but last time i looked, the 7005 and 4311 were close in price, and the 4311 is a superior unit...


i had a 7005... i now have an a100 (4311 in a fancier package)... bought the a100 because i wanted xt32 (as well as to be able to eliminate the external amplifier)... i haven't regretted it...


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/20949741
> 
> 
> if i was looking to "upgrade" from a 3808 to a 7005 (as noted by others more knowldgeable than i, that's not really an "upgrade"), i would bag the 7005 idea and purchase a 4311... haven't checked prices lately, but last time i looked, the 7005 and 4311 were close in price, and the 4311 is a superior unit...
> 
> 
> i had a 7005... i now have an a100 (4311 in a fancier package)... bought the a100 because i wanted xt32 (as well as to be able to eliminate the external amplifier)... i haven't regretted it...



Thanks for all the feedback from others as well.


There is nothing driving to potential purchase really, but got the itch










I only have a signal Seaton Submersive and I have Def Tech ST's, 10, Gem XLs for speakers. I have a SMS-1 in the mix, but not sure I am really utilizing it effectively.


So I was maybe thinking the XT32 would fine tune more the sound and maybe allow me to remove the SMS-1 out of the equation. Maybe a wrong assumption.


I have an Oppo 93, so don't need the 1.4a stuff for my 3D TV.


Power wise, it seems to handle the DT just fine.


So really not sure why


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


believe me... i can certainly understand that "itch"... as someone has averaged at least one avr/pre-pro a year for the last several years, i can't ever say anything against someone scratching that itch...










there's nothing wrong with "only" a single submersive...







although 2 is more fun...







maybe give mark a call, i'm sure he can scratch that "new toy" itch for you...










when i had my xt equipped stuff, i used my anti-mode 8033 in conjunction with xt, as that gave me the best results _in my room_... so i don't think you are incorrect in including the sms in the chain... i have not used xt32 with a single sub (only duals) so, i can't comment on whether or not it would eliminate the need for the sms...


hmmm... if you want to satisfy the itch a little bit, maybe buy yourself the omnimic kit from parts express (so easy to use, even i can do it







)... then spend some time measuring and playing with the sms... i think the sms has a dedicated thread in the subwoofer forum...


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Closet Geek* /forum/post/20944660
> 
> 
> Ok, so it's been a long while since I've been out on this thread, which is a good indication that things have been well with me and my 3808ci. And ultimately I think things are still well with the unit but I think it's my brain that's giving me trouble. I've simply thought myself into a circle.
> 
> 
> Along with the unit, I have a PS3 connected via HDMI as well as a DTV HR21 via component. And eveything got to my Mitsubishi 65734 via HDMI.
> 
> 
> The trouble I'm having I'm sure is wrapped up in the settings of the 3808ci somehow but like I said....thinking circle.
> 
> 
> Recorded on my dvr is Revenge of the Sith. When I view directly (meaning dvr to tv only -via hdmi) the picture is great. It's one of the HBO HD recordings and I feel it looks as good as 1080i can look or at least as good as my particular tv is capable of making it look. However, when I view through the 3808ci the picture is dvd quality at best. I'm talking both in clarity and seemingly even brightness/color. Even if we're talking about differences between HDMI and Component I'm sure it would be this drastic.
> 
> 
> I should point out that I use two different tv inputs and the setting on both are identical in terms of noise reduction and the like. I've gone back to review my setting on the receiver and I saw that I had the i/p scaler set to AH & HH and embarassingly but quite honestly I'm not sure why. So I set it to off because my tv does a better job with the scaling. But it doesn't seem to have any effect.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting that is escaping me? Thanks,



Scanning thru the posts, it seems you and I have a similar issue, with different DVRs and TVs. See if this fits your problem, thru component via Denon, you are getting a bad picture, you just can't put your finger on. The best way I can explain it is almost like looking through a dirty window.


I have a TiVo HD hooked up to a Samsung plasma. PQ from TiVo via HDMI direct to TV is better.


I chalk this up to better processing in the TV than the TiVo. Sending signal via HDMI leaves it digital until it gets to the TV. Component outputs are decoded before leaving the player.


Now, I am not saying DIGITAL is better, but just goes back to the old idea of letting your best processor (video OR audio) to do you decoding.


----------



## Liquid1.8T

Hey guys just ran into a no audio problem with my 3808ci.


Everything is hooked up via HDMI and working perfectly the day before. Turned it on yesterday evening and I would get video but no sound. I tried to see if it was an HDMI problem but I wouldnt even get sound in TUNER mode. I then tried turning it off, hard reset, no luck.


Anyone have any suggestions on what this could be or have any of you run into a similar issue? I am trying to avoid biting the bullet and taking it in for repair.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid1.8T* /forum/post/20986426
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what this could be or have any of you run into a similar issue? I am trying to avoid biting the bullet and taking it in for repair.



Hi Liquid1.8T, maybe try blowing compressed air into the headphone jack or plug headphones into jack a few times.


----------



## jdsmoothie

It's been reported by at least one 3808CI owner that this model exhibits audio dropouts when playing the new Star Wars Saga BD series (Episodes 2 and 4). Denon has identified a fix for the issue that was released last year so as long as your unit has the most current firmware version you should not experience any audio dropout issues.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20990221
> 
> 
> It's been reported by at least one 3808CI owner that this model exhibits audio dropouts when playing the new Star Wars Saga BD series (Episodes 2 and 4). Denon has identified a fix for the issue and should be pushing out a firmware update for it very soon.



Hmmm, I've played a few scenes from I and VI and no drop out. I'll have to try II and IV this weekend. Do you know which chapters?


----------



## jdsmoothie

The thread that is tracking the issue is here .


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/20990293
> 
> 
> The thread that is tracking the issue is here .




After all these years....there are still issues with Blu-ray compatibility. how pathetic.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Finally had a chance to play with the Internet Radio functions with the newest firmware. Totally jacked up.


1. All presets gone. Gone gone gone. Damn it Denon.

2. Functions via Web interface all jacked up, worse than before.

3. Works ok via TV display/remote which is nice and all but the point is we have a Web interface. It should work.

4. Appears some of the wording has changed so things make a bit more sense. Explains why the presets are gone. In the firmware the function names under which presets were stored and now where its "looking" if you will is different. Have to re-memorize everything.....


Simply mind boggling.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

There are lots of reports for all kinds of equipment that are having issues with the new Star Wars BD's.....


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid1.8T* /forum/post/20986426
> 
> 
> Hey guys just ran into a no audio problem with my 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Everything is hooked up via HDMI and working perfectly the day before. Turned it on yesterday evening and I would get video but no sound. I tried to see if it was an HDMI problem but I wouldnt even get sound in TUNER mode. I then tried turning it off, hard reset, no luck.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what this could be or have any of you run into a similar issue? I am trying to avoid biting the bullet and taking it in for repair.



Have you changed your setup any at all??


I was using DenonLink, switched to HDMI. Everything was fine for a few days, then I got a call from son saying no sound from Bluray player. I almost pulled my hair out until I realized they always used the "quick set" buttons on the front of the AVR to pick inputs.......a digital selection (hdmi/denonlink, etc.) is also selected via each "quick set". It was going back to Denonlink eveytime you used the "quick set".


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liquid1.8T* /forum/post/20986426
> 
> 
> Hey guys just ran into a no audio problem with my 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Everything is hooked up via HDMI and working perfectly the day before. Turned it on yesterday evening and I would get video but no sound. I tried to see if it was an HDMI problem but I wouldnt even get sound in TUNER mode. I then tried turning it off, hard reset, no luck.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what this could be or have any of you run into a similar issue? I am trying to avoid biting the bullet and taking it in for repair.



Try blowing some compressed air into the headphone jack.


----------



## Neurorad

Just wanted to share my Star Wars experience.


I saw the first movie in the theater age 9. Bought it for my 8 year old to watch - hadn't seen any of the movies, but a HUGE Clone Wars and Legos fan - big event.


After researching the audio dropout, made sure my Panasonic BDP was set to PCM, and NO audio issues, with the 4th disc. 3808 set to pass through.


Thanks for the heads up, to the guys here, and the Star Wars thread.


He REALLY loved the movie. He knew the storyline already, and named every character and planet, but he was still really scared when Obi Wan fought Vader.







Big success.


----------



## 007james




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/20993987
> 
> 
> Finally had a chance to play with the Internet Radio functions with the newest firmware. Totally jacked up.
> 
> 
> 1. All presets gone. Gone gone gone. Damn it Denon.
> 
> 
> 2. Functions via Web interface all jacked up, worse than before.
> 
> 3. Works ok via TV display/remote which is nice and all but the point is we have a Web interface. It should work.
> 
> 4. Appears some of the wording has changed so things make a bit more sense. Explains why the presets are gone. In the firmware the function names under which presets were stored and now where its "looking" if you will is different. Have to re-memorize everything.....
> 
> Simply mind boggling.



The firmware did fix some things as well, mainly the random/shuffle setting and Rhapsody. I never had any presets so I'm not sure on that. The one thing I realized was that I never used the web interface to power on/off the receiver so I enabled the power saving feature and after I did that, the web interface works fine for me for all other settings.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/20996422
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my Star Wars experience.
> 
> 
> I saw the first movie in the theater age 9. Bought it for my 8 year old to watch - hadn't seen any of the movies, but a HUGE Clone Wars and Legos fan - big event.
> 
> 
> After researching the audio dropout, made sure my Panasonic BDP was set to PCM, and NO audio issues, with the 4th disc. 3808 set to pass through.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, to the guys here, and the Star Wars thread.
> 
> 
> He REALLY loved the movie. He knew the storyline already, and named every character and planet, but he was still really scared when Obi Wan fought Vader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big success.



Hey,


What are the issues?? I have watched 1-3. No issues.

How do we fix them?


Ta Dono


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Audio droputs in Episodes IV and VI. Resolved by making sure you have the most current firmware update on the 3808CI.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21000380
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Audio droputs in Episodes IV and VI. Resolved by making sure you have the most current firmware update on the 3808CI.



I don't have these discs...don't know if I will get them......however I have asked before on another issue, the most current firmware you are refering to, is it for the "paid" feature pack, or just a firmware upgrade?


I have never purchased the feature pack, nor upgraded my original firmware. Nothing seems broken and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21000380
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Audio droputs in Episodes IV and VI. Resolved by making sure you have the most current firmware update on the 3808CI.



I have them but have yet to watch them...I'll do some research to see if there's a specific time on each BD that I can scan to to see if I experience the issue.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21002331
> 
> 
> I don't have these discs...don't know if I will get them......however I have asked before on another issue, the most current firmware you are refering to, is it for the "paid" feature pack, or just a firmware upgrade?
> 
> 
> I have never purchased the feature pack, nor upgraded my original firmware. Nothing seems broken and I want to keep it that way.



It would be a regular firmware update that was apparently released last year.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21000380
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Audio droputs in Episodes IV and VI. Resolved by making sure you have the most current firmware update on the 3808CI.



Thanks for that info.


I plugged mine in to make sure. I haven't done it for a while. Firmware.


Amp replied back "Latest"


So it should be okay.


Ta Dono


----------



## Larry M

Woot!!! Finally got Zone 2 working


As of right now I have it working for my Samsung Smart TV Pandora App

Now I have to see if I can get TV and PS3 on the same page


----------



## AshishNJ

Firmware upgraed failed in middle. tried atleast 20 times , resetting microprocessor did not help at all. It powers up fine and after 2 minutes , goes to "apply upgrade..." Ethrnt IN .. Failed. 3808ci and upgrade version is 2.07. What are my options







Thanks


----------



## iramack

If you have a switch in the network, try bypassing it and going direct to your router. Worked for me when my update failed the first time. Now I just reconfigure so that jack is fed from the router directly. See if that helps. Usually the update will restart automatically from where it left off once you reconnect the Ethernet cable. Good Luck.

Steve


PS: I just did the latest update about 2 weeks ago, and it went without a hitch.


----------



## eulaersi

The HDMI output of my AVR3808 is sent to wo displays (tv and projector) by using an HDMI splitter of Gefen.


When watching a movie on the projector, the tv uses its scart-rgb cable which is directly connected to the cable receiver box. So the tv is connected by two cables: 1 hdmi cable going to the AVR3808 and one scart-rgb going to the cable receiver box. The projector is connected by hdmi going to the AVR3808.


This setup worked perfect for a couple of years until this summer. Since a couple of months, I don't get any video going to the projector or tv through the hdmi cable. After restarting the amp a couple of times, video is back. Sometimes video is lost again during watching a movie.


This weekend I disconnected the Gefen splitter (so I have no longer hdmi to my tv) and so far I don't experience anymore the same problems.


Do you have any idea what is wrong? Is my Gefen broken? Has there be an update which is incompatible with the Gefen?


How can I get back hdmi to the two displays? Should I replace the Gefen splitter with a more recent splitter?


Tx for your help


Ivan


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If you can run the HDMI cable from the 3808 to each of the PJ and TV and get video, then it would seem the issue is with the Gefen splitter.


----------



## blairy

Had this on my AVR3808 for some time now and had previously set it the way I thought it should be set for each input (eg for TV and satellite turn on Dyn EQ/Vol).


Is there a rule of thumb for which to use and when.


The reason I ask is that I recently upgraded to an Oppo BDP93....great for movies and great for music too (CD/HDCD/SACD/DVDA and an array of sound files to boot). And of course I've been fiddling around with my settings










I noticed the other day that with Dyn EQ/Vol enabled music was not as loud.


Am I right in saying that (typically) I should:

Enable Dyn EQ/Vol for sources such as TV where (say) adverts may be of a differing volume
Enable Dyn EQ (which sets reference to 0dB) for watching movies which sets reference to 0dB
Disable both when listening to music sources


I guess my question is should either of these be used when listening to music?


blairy


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21055682
> 
> 
> Am I right in saying that (typically) I should:
> 
> 
> Enable Dyn EQ/Vol for sources such as TV where (say) adverts may be of a differing volume



Yes and leave Dyn EQ on all the time.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21055682
> 
> 
> I guess my question is should either of these be used when listening to music?



Dyn EQ - YES ... Dyn Vol - NO.


As there is no Dyn EQ Reference Level Offset setting (as on newer models), you may also want to adjust the music source level down by -10db and then raise the master volume up +10db to somewhat reduce the effect of Dyn EQ if you don't want it's full effect but don't want to turn it off either.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21055682
> 
> 
> Had this on my AVR3808 for some time now and had previously set it the way I thought it should be set for each input (eg for TV and satellite turn on Dyn EQ/Vol).
> 
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb for which to use and when.
> 
> 
> The reason I ask is that I recently upgraded to an Oppo BDP93....great for movies and great for music too (CD/HDCD/SACD/DVDA and an array of sound files to boot). And of course I've been fiddling around with my settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the other day that with Dyn EQ/Vol enabled music was not as loud.
> 
> 
> Am I right in saying that (typically) I should:
> 
> Enable Dyn EQ/Vol for sources such as TV where (say) adverts may be of a differing volume
> Enable Dyn EQ (which sets reference to 0dB) for watching movies which sets reference to 0dB
> Disable both when listening to music sources
> 
> 
> I guess my question is should either of these be used when listening to music?
> 
> 
> blairy



That is how I have been running my setup. I don't want either for music but love Dyn EQ/Vol for the other sources.


----------



## jmct12345

Due to moving to a new house, and not having space for my speakers, I now have my 3808 receiver going directly to my TV via HDMI. All video and sound go through the tv at this point.


All is working fine, except my Squeezebox. I have it connected via analog connections to the receiver and then out to the TV via HDMI and I am getting no sound. Any thoughts as to why that is?


----------



## batpig

because analog audio is not "converted" to HDMI.


if you don't have speakers hook your sources direct to TV.


----------



## electronleaker

I've got a modification question for you guys. I do have the 3808ci that I got maybe 3 years ago or so. I also got the mack warranty with it but that may have run out by now.


So here's my issue and question to you guys. I'm going to upgrade my tv to a 3d set here in a few months. The 3808ci won't pass through the 3d signal which leaves me to either upgrading my denon or getting a 3d blu-ray with two HDMI out's on it. I do like the new oppo's out though. Is there anyway to maybe get a newer HDMI board from a newer reciever from denon to install in my denon to allow 3d passthrough? I don't care if the reciever does't recognize it's a 3d signal or not, just passthrough the 3d portion along with the video and strip off the audio for the reciever.


If this isn't possible is there a way of maybe changing out some components on my HDMI board to allow the pass through of the 3d portion. I've got a 10 year background in aviation electronic repair via the navy and 1 year of motorola high end radio repair so I'm perfectly fine with replacing multipule parts on boards. Would perhaps changing out some chips work to this end?


Does anyone know if there are schematics available on-line for the 3808ci? This could help me greatly with finding signal paths to see if the above is possible. Thanks guys for any replies you have.


----------



## batpig

no, not possible AFAK, at least not with any stock part. I bet it would be a huge friggin mess to try and re-engineer that with a newer HDMI board... Plus, the cost of the replacement part (if it was even possible, which it's not) would likely be greater than the differential cost between selling the 3808ci and buying something newer (e.g. 3311ci).


I think you are overcomplicating it, and I can't see why your idea would be a better solution than simply (1) getting a dual output BDP or (2) getting a newer receiver to replace the 3808.


----------



## rec head

Isn't the whole forum about how we can over complicate watching tv and listening to music?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AshishNJ* /forum/post/21023896
> 
> 
> Firmware upgraed failed in middle. tried atleast 20 times , resetting microprocessor did not help at all. It powers up fine and after 2 minutes , goes to "apply upgrade..." Ethrnt IN .. Failed. 3808ci and upgrade version is 2.07. What are my options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



After owning the 3808 for three years (I think), I finally did a fw upgrade to make sure I don't have any issues with those star wars BDs. Here's how it went for me...

- I Go to fw menu item and pick it. Something down loads, but then it just hangs at Main 00%.

- I Power off, power on (small button). It says "retrying update...", then it updates "Ethernet IM" or something like that, then it's done.

- I Power off, power on. I check the fw numbers and the main is updated to 2.04, but DSP1 and DSP2 are 00.00! All the other sub-systems are zero or garbage characters.

- I reset the microprocessor, then navigate to the fw update menu using the front panel since I have no functioning on-screen GUI, and then just pick it like in step one. It says "authenticating..." and then down loads and applies each sub-system one at a time. Now it finally looks normal, going through DSP1, DSP2, etc. and counting the percentage. After it's all done (about an hour or so), I power off and on and all fw numbers are set and at the latest level. Whew. I thought for sure I'd brick the thing somewhere in all that but it just kept plunking away at it. I didn't have a backup so I had to do all the setup and calibration work again, but no big deal after all that.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21080594
> 
> 
> I've got a modification question for you guys. I do have the 3808ci that I got maybe 3 years ago or so. I also got the mack warranty with it but that may have run out by now.
> 
> 
> So here's my issue and question to you guys. I'm going to upgrade my tv to a 3d set here in a few months. The 3808ci won't pass through the 3d signal which leaves me to either upgrading my denon or getting a 3d blu-ray with two HDMI out's on it. I do like the new oppo's out though. Is there anyway to maybe get a newer HDMI board from a newer reciever from denon to install in my denon to allow 3d passthrough? I don't care if the reciever does't recognize it's a 3d signal or not, just passthrough the 3d portion along with the video and strip off the audio for the reciever.
> 
> 
> If this isn't possible is there a way of maybe changing out some components on my HDMI board to allow the pass through of the 3d portion. I've got a 10 year background in aviation electronic repair via the navy and 1 year of motorola high end radio repair so I'm perfectly fine with replacing multipule parts on boards. Would perhaps changing out some chips work to this end?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are schematics available on-line for the 3808ci? This could help me greatly with finding signal paths to see if the above is possible. Thanks guys for any replies you have.



Just buy a Samsung BD player with component output. That's what I did (7.1 surround). HDMI for video, component for HD audio.


----------



## Gary J

component = video


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21080594
> 
> 
> I've got a modification question for you guys. I do have the 3808ci that I got maybe 3 years ago or so. I also got the mack warranty with it but that may have run out by now.
> 
> 
> So here's my issue and question to you guys. I'm going to upgrade my tv to a 3d set here in a few months. The 3808ci won't pass through the 3d signal which leaves me to either upgrading my denon or getting a 3d blu-ray with two HDMI out's on it. I do like the new oppo's out though. Is there anyway to maybe get a newer HDMI board from a newer reciever from denon to install in my denon to allow 3d passthrough? I don't care if the reciever does't recognize it's a 3d signal or not, just passthrough the 3d portion along with the video and strip off the audio for the reciever.
> 
> 
> If this isn't possible is there a way of maybe changing out some components on my HDMI board to allow the pass through of the 3d portion. I've got a 10 year background in aviation electronic repair via the navy and 1 year of motorola high end radio repair so I'm perfectly fine with replacing multipule parts on boards. Would perhaps changing out some chips work to this end?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are schematics available on-line for the 3808ci? This could help me greatly with finding signal paths to see if the above is possible. Thanks guys for any replies you have.



It's not just about the hardware. Firmware is the big thing. Even if you could swap out a 1.3 hdmi board for a 1.4, what would you do about updating the firmware in the 3808 so it can handle the new hardware? Modern AV components are more like computers, a lot of the implementation is in the code. Get yourself an Oppo.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21080594
> 
> 
> I've got a modification question for you guys. I do have the 3808ci that I got maybe 3 years ago or so. I also got the mack warranty with it but that may have run out by now.
> 
> 
> So here's my issue and question to you guys. I'm going to upgrade my tv to a 3d set here in a few months. The 3808ci won't pass through the 3d signal which leaves me to either upgrading my denon or getting a 3d blu-ray with two HDMI out's on it. I do like the new oppo's out though. Is there anyway to maybe get a newer HDMI board from a newer reciever from denon to install in my denon to allow 3d passthrough? I don't care if the reciever does't recognize it's a 3d signal or not, just passthrough the 3d portion along with the video and strip off the audio for the reciever.
> 
> 
> If this isn't possible is there a way of maybe changing out some components on my HDMI board to allow the pass through of the 3d portion. I've got a 10 year background in aviation electronic repair via the navy and 1 year of motorola high end radio repair so I'm perfectly fine with replacing multipule parts on boards. Would perhaps changing out some chips work to this end?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there are schematics available on-line for the 3808ci? This could help me greatly with finding signal paths to see if the above is possible. Thanks guys for any replies you have.



As others here have said...it wont work to modify the AVR.


Either upgrade the AVR (to HDMI4 AVR) or go for a dual output 3D BD player.


I have the Oppo and it's great exactly for this.


Having said that HDMI handshake issues are not unknown and I have experienced these occassionally. Not a big deal but I would say if you want problem free/ease of use


New 3D BD player

New TV

New AVR


Do it in that order (with dual HDMI out on the BD player) and see how it goes. If all works well you may get away with keeping the AVR3808 unmodified. And let's face it, the 3808 it is brilliant










blairy


----------



## electronleaker

Ok, thanks for the responses guys. I think I'll just go with the duel HDMI out player, most likely oppo. I didn't think the firmware would have much impact but after further thought I suppose it would be pretty dependent on it. I like to tinker with electronics but I guess why mess with something as awesome as the 3808. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21104211
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks for the responses guys. I think I'll just go with the duel HDMI out player, most likely oppo. I didn't think the firmware would have much impact but after further thought I suppose it would be pretty dependent on it. I like to tinker with electronics but I guess why mess with something as awesome as the 3808. Thanks again to all.



Ok - my bad - I meant the Sammy has HDMI and 7.1 analog channel support. Much less $ than the Oppo if you want to go that route (which I did).


----------



## electronleaker

Question or two for all my 3808ci buddies. My wife and I have found a few new tv shows to watch this fall and they seem to fall on a channel with this one particular commercial that has the most aweful volume spike and distortion. So I know there was a dynamic volume control, or something similar, you could pay to download quite a few years ago. I looked for it on denon's site and can't seem to find it anywhere. Is it still available? I think if I remember correctly the price of the upgrade package was somewhere around 99 bucks. I think. If it's not available anymore did they perhaps roll this package into a firmware update? Like perhaps it's free now with a firmware upgrade? I honestly haven't upgraded my firmware in over 3 years. That would be a scary update for sure as it's been so long and I'm sure there have been quite a few updates and changes. Also, if I do find the balls to go ahead and do a firmware update will I need to run my audysee again, will my current setting be recycled? Thanks for all your help guys and any insight you might have.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21135847
> 
> 
> Question or two for all my 3808ci buddies. My wife and I have found a few new tv shows to watch this fall and they seem to fall on a channel with this one particular commercial that has the most aweful volume spike and distortion. So I know there was a dynamic volume control, or something similar, you could pay to download quite a few years ago. I looked for it on denon's site and can't seem to find it anywhere. Is it still available? I think if I remember correctly the price of the upgrade package was somewhere around 99 bucks. I think. If it's not available anymore did they perhaps roll this package into a firmware update? Like perhaps it's free now with a firmware upgrade? I honestly haven't upgraded my firmware in over 3 years. That would be a scary update for sure as it's been so long and I'm sure there have been quite a few updates and changes. Also, if I do find the balls to go ahead and do a firmware update will I need to run my audysee again, will my current setting be recycled? Thanks for all your help guys and any insight you might have.



Yes, you need the paid for upgrade. No it was never rolled into subsequent firmware releases.


Not sure if it's still available, probably best to ring or email Denon support or maybe a local denon rep would know.


You won't be bale to download it form the website. The process to get it was pretty convoluted but it was something like ask Denon for form, complete and retunr form with credit card details, denon process payment and send you an email and then you process the upgrade from the AVR.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie

Feature pack upgrade .... http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/20180023
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I just tried to turn on my 3808ci and it comes on, shows up on the GUI, then goes off. I tried this like 6 times and it still does the same thing. Does anyone have a any ideas on what the problem is and how do I fix it? I tried unplugging for 4 hours, then did a hard reboot. It seems it has to go in for service. It tries to come on, but turns back off. Do you guys concur...service??
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry



unplug all the speakers from the back then try ?

then if good plug one in at a time

seeing if it's a speaker problem

if it happens with no speakers in then you may need a repair


----------



## electronleaker

Thanks for the info and link guys. I'll try a firmware update to get me up to current and probably call denon about the upgrade. Does anyone know if the price of the denon actually went up after they launched the ugrade package? I can't remember if it did or not.


----------



## longbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21138044
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and link guys. I'll try a firmware update to get me up to current and probably call denon about the upgrade. Does anyone know if the price of the denon actually went up after they launched the ugrade package? I can't remember if it did or not.



It is still $100. Remember that they load the upgrade from the Denon servers in Japan and code them to your specific receiver's serial number and upgrade code. That takes 4-8 hours after you order it on line. So, the New Feature option (Menu> Manual> Option> New Feature) will go to the Denon d=servers and see if they have uploaded the firmware for you to install.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21138044
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the price of the denon actually went up after they launched the ugrade package? I can't remember if it did or not.



AFAIK, no it did not.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"most likely oppo."


Panasonic 310 here for the dual HDMI outs. Works great. Not nearly what the OPPO cost.


----------



## danhawk911

Has any one had any luck getting 3d to work on theres or do i have to go dual hdmi route?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Depends on your source ... an HTPC can be tricked into passing it, but a BDP cannot so you'll need a dual HDMI BDP if you're not upgrading to an HDMI 1.4 AVR.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"getting 3d to work"


Not with running the video through the 3808.


Dual HDMI if want HD Audio to the 3808. Single HDMI connected to 3D capable TV and digital audio out to 3808 but you don't get HD Audio.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/21142562
> 
> 
> "getting 3d to work"
> 
> 
> Not with running the video through the 3808.
> 
> 
> Dual HDMI if want HD Audio to the 3808. Single HDMI connected to 3D capable TV and digital audio out to 3808 but you don't get HD Audio.



I'm running second HDMI to 3808. While watching 3D with HDMI to panel the HD audio will play through the second HMDI right? I'm using the OPPO BDP 93 with dual HDMI outputs to a Panny 65VT30.


----------



## batpig

Yes otherwise what would be the point of the 2nd hdmi?


----------



## cdnbum88

I am having a brain lapse.


How come my Multi XT is not highlighted and my Multi EQ is?


How do I turn on the XT? I have run the setup and must have hit something to turn it off when watching movies.


----------



## batpig

if MultEQ is turned on, then you are using XT. It's either on or it's off, you can't "half use" it and only have regular MultEQ. The 3808 has MultEQ XT, period.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21147452
> 
> 
> if MultEQ is turned on, then you are using XT. It's either on or it's off, you can't "half use" it and only have regular MultEQ. The 3808 has MultEQ XT, period.



That is what I thought, but I 'thought' before that MultEQ XT had the box around it as being active. But now it is only MultEQ. Was I just blind before and saw them both on the screen but EQ alone was the only one with a box around it?


----------



## iramack

I think you only see the box around it when it is active and you have not made any changes to the Audyssey setup parameters after running it. Like changing speakers to small/large etc.


S


----------



## SoundofMind

^Correct iramack, as to the box. Folks who follow the Audyssey setup guide to optimize settings usually lose their box, and do so proudly.










cdnbum88, to reassure yourself take a look at the illustration of the FPD in your OM to confirm whether the letters XT are after MultEQ.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundofMind* /forum/post/21148378
> 
> 
> ^Correct iramack, as to the box. Folks who follow the Audyssey setup guide to optimize settings usually lose their box, and do so proudly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdnbum88, to reassure yourself take a look at the illustration of the FPD in your OM to confirm whether the letters XT are after MultEQ.



It is off then. I have not made any changes in it since my last run, but based on what you are saying I must have.


It shows up on my display both of them, but the box is only around the MultEQ. I really don't feel like running another setup to have it active again. But based on what Batpig notes it is on regardless if the box is around the XT or not. Just seems odd to have both on display and box around the EQ making me think it is use and the XT is not.


Sorry if I am being dense here.


----------



## batpig

again, what you are saying makes no sense, it is IMPOSSIBLE for it to use the EQ and NOT use the XT, because THE XT IS THE EQ!


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21150925
> 
> 
> again, what you are saying makes no sense, it is IMPOSSIBLE for it to use the EQ and NOT use the XT, because THE XT IS THE EQ!



I believe you, just don't understand why they display on the screen both MultEQ and MultXT and I thought once upon a time the display had a box around the XT and now the box is around the EQ.


Just seems strange that if one is in the other, then why would the screen not put a box around the XT and not the EQ or even both for that matter.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Some of the confusion revolves around what you are trying to describe as it makes no sense. Perhaps there is an LED burned out? Don't know. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Can you take some pictures of your front panel display to help us better understand your issue?


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21153052
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Some of the confusion revolves around what you are trying to describe as it makes no sense. Perhaps there is an LED burned out? Don't know. They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Can you take some pictures of your front panel display to help us better understand your issue?



Good thought. Will take one tonight when I get home.


----------



## cdnbum88

Here is a picture. Hard to see, but the EQ is boxed and the XT is not.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yeh .. you're going to have to get much closer.


----------



## cdnbum88

Second try.Top box is XT and bottom is Dynamix EQ.


----------



## goodwad

Batpig or jdsmoothie,


My Denon 2310CI's HDMI board is fried after a lightning storm, all other audio inputs work from "ext in" to digital optical and coax...but I'm missing my HDMI! I'm considering getting a refurb 3808CI as a replacement and moving that 2310CI to my weight room.


Is there any reason you guys would talk me out of an 3808 CI?


Don't care about 3D, I want a beefy receiver, pre-outs are nice to have, HD Audio a must, component to HDMI a must. Seems like newer receivers are dropping pre-outs and component inputs, and weight.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdnbum88* /forum/post/21156051
> 
> 
> Second try.Top box is XT and bottom is Dynamix EQ.



Ah .. a little better .. still hard to see .. but makes more sense what you are trying to describe. You were using the terms "MultEQ" and "Dyn EQ" interchangably but they are different. The wording on top describes "MultEQ XT" while the wording on the bottom describes "Dynamic EQ/VOL". The upper box disappears whenever you make changes from the AUTO SETUP settings to let you know you're no longer using the original AUTO SETUP settings; however, if the wording is lit up, then MultEQ XT is still enabled. The lower box disappears when Dyn EQ is ON but Dyn Vol is OFF, otherwise when the box is there it means both Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol are ON.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goodwad* /forum/post/21156099
> 
> 
> Is there any reason you guys would talk me out of an 3808 CI?
> 
> 
> Don't care about 3D, I want a beefy receiver, pre-outs are nice to have, HD Audio a must, component to HDMI a must. Seems like newer receivers are dropping pre-outs and component inputs, and weight.



Nope ... not if you can get it at a good price. Keep in mind though that if it hasn't had the feature package upgrade (Dyn EQ/Dyn Vol) installed, you'll need to shell out another $100 to get that installed.


----------



## cdnbum88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21156952
> 
> 
> Ah .. a little better .. still hard to see .. but makes more sense what you are trying to describe. You were using the terms "MultEQ" and "Dyn EQ" interchangably but they are different. The wording on top describes "MultEQ XT" while the wording on the bottom describes "Dynamic EQ/VOL". The upper box disappears whenever you make changes from the AUTO SETUP settings to let you know you're no longer using the original AUTO SETUP settings; however, if the wording is lit up, then MultEQ XT is still enabled. The lower box disappears when Dyn EQ is ON but Dyn Vol is OFF, otherwise when the box is there it means both Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol are ON.



After I read it again and noticed that you are right it was DynamicEQ and MuliEQ XT. I was reading them wrong.


So when lite up they are active and the box really count for much besides there was a change to original.

So since XT is lite it is active and it is using that curve or setup. So if after Audyssey runs and I change my speakers back to Small and up a crossover to say 80hz for my center, this would cause that box to disappear, but those changes should not impact the settings as it was capture with the run since I am going up on crossover and not down and change large to small for my L/R?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Correct.


----------



## Wryker

Ok - I probably already know the answer to my question but I'm interested in other feedback: up until now Ive had no issue with my Denon when using it. Several months ago I bought another device (a 3D BD player) but I have no more room in my system set-up (I have 8 other devices in the stand) so I put the BD player on the receiver with most of it 'hanging off' the front of the AVR and have had no issues. The other night my lady is out of town for work so this is when I can watch a BD cranked up. At one point watching Fast Five the AVR kicks-off. I paused the BD, powered back the AVR, then rewound the movie a minute, press play, same thing happens. It happened at one other point in the movie. Yes it was a 'loud' scene but nothing louder than other BDs I've cranked (beginning of Cars for example). I put my hand over the AVR and it was quite warm so I'm wondering if it shut down due to it being so warm? If so, is there a suggestion for a non-noise fan I can put behind it to help or do you think this is something else? I've ordered another switch/splitter for my set up and once that comes in I'm going to see if I can put the 3D BD player in some other nook and cranny.


----------



## longbow

Did the ring around the power button go from Green to Red? You are probably not giving the receiver enough ventilation and it is overheating and shutting down. I appreciate a full equipment rack, but you have to give the 3808 three inches all around of clear vent space particularly when you hit very loud scenes.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21172261
> 
> 
> If so, is there a suggestion for a non-noise fan I can put behind it to help or do you think this is something else? I've ordered another switch/splitter for my set up and once that comes in I'm going to see if I can put the 3D BD player in some other nook and cranny.



Forget the fan .. get the BDP off of the AVR now!


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21172980
> 
> 
> Forget the fan .. get the BDP off of the AVR now!



dear me... yes, get it off of there...










hint to the op: they put those cooling vents on top of the avr for a reason...


----------



## kgveteran

Can this unit matrix back channels out of DTS-HD, i tried the surround button and nothing.


Its a simple BR DVD, HDMI......


----------



## batpig

yes it can, go the SURR.BACK parameter and select PLIIx Cinema


----------



## kgveteran

Found it under Parameters, thx...


----------



## rec head

Wryker - I agree you should give the 3808 it's space but you can also find USB powered fans that you can plug into the 3808 so it turns on with it. I have one on mine since it is often on most of the day since it powers zone 2 and 3.


----------



## seplant

I've seen mixed results in this thread as far as using an external HDMI switch to feed 3D video to a display and feed HD audio to the 3808. Can anyone recommend a particular HDMI switch that works reliably in this configuration for BD movies?


----------



## jdsmoothie

AFAIK, there are currently none on the market that have this capability. By design they must downgrade to the lowest video/audio.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seplant* /forum/post/21176689
> 
> 
> I've seen mixed results in this thread as far as using an external HDMI switch to feed 3D video to a display and feed HD audio to the 3808. Can anyone recommend a particular HDMI switch that works reliably in this configuration for BD movies?



I have a set-up with this. I have a 4 x 2 HDMI splitter/switch from Monoprice that supports this and I ordered last week a 1 x 5 splitter that will allow me to connect my 3D BD player and PS3 so I can have more outputs to use so I can route one to the 3D adapter for my TV, one to the Denon for audio, one to my non-3D projector. This will allow me to watch 3D movies on my dedicated 3D player (using 7.1analog audio cables from that to my AVR) and play 3D games or watch 3D BD movies on my PS3 and retain lossless audio.


----------



## kgveteran

I really enjoy the back channels being on. The envelope is back, THX !!!!!


----------



## mjweiss3

Softball question, I think. I recently converted several input sources to HDMI. I can no longer hear them in Zone 2 (main zone fine). I still can hear my remaining component source on Z2, so I know its a set up problem but I can't figure out what I am doing wrong after several attempts.


thanks in advance


----------



## kevinwoodward

HDMI/Digital is not passed to Zone 2

you must run additional analog connections to that source.


I used to mini-stereo cable 1/8th through to Y connectors RCA to mini-stereo.


----------



## mjweiss3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21189106
> 
> 
> HDMI/Digital is not passed to Zone 2
> 
> you must run additional analog connections to that source.
> 
> 
> I used to mini-stereo cable 1/8th through to Y connectors RCA to mini-stereo.



yes. thx. I accidently cross posted on another thread and that came up, as did various solutions of which this seemed to be the best for my purpose. Given the cable is 3 bucks, I think I can give it a shot


----------



## iramack

I think (not positive though) that you can also do regular toslink (optical) or coaxial digital which may be cleaner and sound better too.................


Steve


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Yup ... as long as it's only PCM 2.0.


----------



## kgveteran

Are there any firmware updates worth doing ? I remember the $100 on for dynamic volume, but dont see any of those anymore


----------



## MTAtech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21198317
> 
> 
> Are there any firmware updates worth doing ? I remember the $100 on for dynamic volume, but dont see any of those anymore



I doubt it since the 3808ci was replaced 2 or 3 models ago.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21198317
> 
> 
> Are there any firmware updates worth doing ? I remember the $100 on for dynamic volume, but dont see any of those anymore



No ... the Dyn EQ/VOL "upgrade" is the only "upgrade" that is available. The 3808CI, although still a top quality AVR, has been replaced by the 43XX series so no reason to provide additional "upgrades" for it.


----------



## kgveteran

Any thoughts on Dynamic Volume and is it still available as an upgrade ?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21200961
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on Dynamic Volume and is it still available as an upgrade ?



I love it, but it has spoiled me on my other rig for television watching (the commercials are ridiculous) and it's taken me a while to remember to turn it off whenever I watch movies.

http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## kgveteran

I found the fireware upgrade, still $100.00 Then i need to redo Audyssey, or is it plug and play....


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I found the fireware upgrade, still $100.00 Then i need to redo Audyssey, or is it plug and play....



Redo.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iramack* /forum/post/21192000
> 
> 
> I think (not positive though) that you can also do regular toslink (optical) or coaxial digital which may be cleaner and sound better too.................
> 
> 
> Steve



Can you confirm this works?

I could run HDM and Opticical to receiver from say the cable box and

get sound on Zone 2 without Analog?


let me know if this is true, as I would have to buy the cable to test it out.


thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Guess you missed my post #18970? PCM 2.0 over either optical or digital coax will pass to Zone 2, although instead of buying an optical cable, simply use the "yellow" video cable from a composite cable strand (red/white/yellow) and connect the digital coax (orange) OUT on the cable box to the digital coax IN on the 3808 as it will provide the same audio quality as an optical cable.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21209855
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Guess you missed my post #18970? PCM 2.0 over either optical or digital coax will pass to Zone 2, although instead of buying an optical cable, simply use the "yellow" video cable from a composite cable strand (red/white/yellow) and connect the digital coax (orange) OUT on the cable box to the digital coax IN on the 3808 as it will provide the same audio quality as an optical cable.



missed it by 30seconds...


so if I understand if I am watching a BLURAY movie or any 5.1 from cable tv, the optical will still not work?


that is what I remember before, non DD or other surround would be sent to my other zones

but not full surround DD 5.1 or higher...


----------



## jdsmoothie

Correct. Stereo 2.0 only. So using an analog cable will force 2.0 audio regardless of what the main zone audio is receiving over HDMI.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21209317
> 
> 
> Redo.



Can i download it to a thumbdrive


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21211477
> 
> 
> Can i download it to a thumbdrive



I am not sure what you mean... download what?


After you do the feature pack upgrade, you should rerun Audyssey.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21211923
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you mean... download what?
> 
> 
> After you do the feature pack upgrade, you should rerun Audyssey.



I thought i could download the upgrade to a USB 4gb drive and then to the Denon


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Sorry, but no ..... firmware updates must be done via Denon's server directly to the AVR over the internet.


----------



## kgveteran

Gotcha, is what it is...


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/21208136
> 
> 
> I love it, but it has spoiled me on my other rig for television watching (the commercials are ridiculous) and it's taken me a while to remember to turn it off whenever I watch movies.
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx



Do you mean you have to turn it off when you watch movies on cable/tv? Because the 3808 will remember your setting per input. I have it DVOL on for my tivo and off for the bluray and it stays that way.


----------



## kgveteran

... Thoughts on Dynamic Eq, i'm not interested in Dynamic Vol. Not sure if that question is really a Denon question, but....


----------



## Gary J

The Thread Search Function says it's good stuff!


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/21214478
> 
> 
> Do you mean you have to turn it off when you watch movies on cable/tv? Because the 3808 will remember your setting per input. I have it DVOL on for my tivo and off for the bluray and it stays that way.



Yeah, it's (nearly) always off when I've got the PS3 running, but when I watch a cable movie I've got to turn it off because it's usually on to protect me from the local ads. Once in a great while I'll use it for Netflix streamed shows at night on the PS3 and forget to turn it back off. Avatar was absolutely gutted till I solved that mystery.


----------



## mrcarnut

Do you have to go into the menu to turn off the Dynamic VOL/EQ. On my 2809 there is a button on the remote and on the receiver behind the door to turn it off. Since the 3808 did not come standard with these features I am assuming you have to go into the menu. I want to turn this off on the DVD input for when I watch movies or listen to SACD's. I have the 3808 running into an Elite Pro 720 which does not have HDMI so I can not access the on screen menu unless the receiver is set to a different input than DVD. I have my Oppo Blu Ray contacted component directly to the TV and HDMI for audio to the 3808. I have S video out of the 3808 for my VCR and Laserdisc to the TV which is where my on screen display shows up. So the question is how do I turn off D-Vol/EQ on the DVD input for the audio and leave it on for the digital input from my cable box. The cable box is also component to the TV and optical audio to the 3808. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

No ... after installing the Upgrade Package, the button on the remote cycles through the various Dyn EQ/Vol settings.


----------



## mrcarnut

Thanks JD. You're always a great help.


----------



## kgveteran

Thats good to know, i'll be doing the upgrade this weekend


----------



## nlsteele

^^


Other possible good news for you may be that if you and mrcarnut ever switch over to Harmony remotes, Batpig's database has discrete commands for each of the DynamicEQ/DynamicVol states and settings (On/Off, Day/Evening/Midnight). I use alternately assigned buttons for most activities.


----------



## kevinwoodward

Where does one get batpig's database and update my Harmony remote?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21220761
> 
> 
> Where does one get batpig's database and update my Harmony remote?


 https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...LMVA2Ync#gid=0


----------



## dirk1843

Once again I am exploring my options for using my 3808 for streaming audio.


Right now, I have an HTPC that has my music on it....WMA Lossless. WMP11 will convert and stream this to the Denon as PCM if I understand what is going on. This works ok. Sound quality if fine, browsing is slow. HTPC must be on, and due to HDMI handshake issues I cannot leave it on.


I am looking to get a NAS device. Looking at Western Digital MyBook Live 2TB.


From what I can determine, if I just move my WMA Lossless files to this, the Denon will not play them.....correct? I would have to use one of the formats the Denon is compatible with, which for lossless would only be FLAC.....correct?


Is there ANY reason, as far as using the media browser on the Denon, to store my music on NAS compared to external HDD connected to the Denon?


Is there any setup option that would give random/shuffle options?


thanks


----------



## Michael Sargent

I went through all this. I found that Assett UPNP from the dbPoweramp folks is the best DLNA server (music only).


But in the end I bought a Squeezebox Touch and plugged that into my 4308. Logitech provides their own server which is not limited by the DLNA specification (and Denon's implementation), so it provides more features and is much faster. I now have two Touches, which synch with each other, and I even have an app for my Windows Phone 7 to control them.


Very highly recommended.


Mike


----------



## batpig

Yes the smart man's option is to ditch the crummy built in streaming interface with its slow performance and limited format support and get a REAL streaming device which is dedicated to the job.


----------



## dirk1843

I would rather use the built in streaming for simplicity sake.


The simplest music server I ever had was a 200 disc CD changer.


Wanting to replicate this internally with the Denon.


Like I said, I have an HTPC which I can and do use for music. I have an Oppo which will stream music. I have a TiVo which will stream music. I can even get up and PLAY a CD....LOL. Don't really want another component, just use what I have to the best of it's ability.


----------



## kgveteran

Ok, bought the upgrade for $100 bucks. Had to do an initial firmware upgrade first, 75 minutes..wow. Next was to update the new purchase..10 minutes later that was done. I did the purchase for Dynamic EQ, hope it works as good as it sounds in the Audyssey site.


I think its installed..Lol. I had to level match my subs so they are all as one..at least thats the first Audyssey step. I need some bass traps in the back of my room. The front stage has two huge cylindricle traps, i need two more for the back of the room.


How do i do a quick check to see if everything got installed.....


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Read post #18992 again.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21227916
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Read post #18992 again.



Will it display the cycling if nothing is being played, i just gave it a quick look this morning, I'll spend more time with it this weekend, but i did see all the upgrades last nite on one of the menu pages.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21221306
> 
> 
> Once again I am exploring my options for using my 3808 for streaming audio.
> 
> 
> Right now, I have an HTPC that has my music on it....WMA Lossless. WMP11 will convert and stream this to the Denon as PCM if I understand what is going on. This works ok. Sound quality if fine, browsing is slow. HTPC must be on, and due to HDMI handshake issues I cannot leave it on.
> 
> 
> I am looking to get a NAS device. Looking at Western Digital MyBook Live 2TB.
> 
> 
> From what I can determine, if I just move my WMA Lossless files to this, the Denon will not play them.....correct? I would have to use one of the formats the Denon is compatible with, which for lossless would only be FLAC.....correct?
> 
> 
> Is there ANY reason, as far as using the media browser on the Denon, to store my music on NAS compared to external HDD connected to the Denon?
> 
> 
> Is there any setup option that would give random/shuffle options?
> 
> 
> thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21224794
> 
> 
> I would rather use the built in streaming for simplicity sake.
> 
> 
> The simplest music server I ever had was a 200 disc CD changer.
> 
> 
> Wanting to replicate this internally with the Denon.
> 
> 
> Like I said, I have an HTPC which I can and do use for music. I have an Oppo which will stream music. I have a TiVo which will stream music. I can even get up and PLAY a CD....LOL. Don't really want another component, just use what I have to the best of it's ability.



Denon is compatible with WMA, however if your WMA is subject to DRM you need WMP 11 to play it...which means you can't play WMA from a NAS as a NAS would use a different server and not WMA.


I've always steered clear of WMA and use either flac or wav. Of course MP3 is an option and the Denon does a reasonable job of upscaling (or whatever the function is called) MP3 files. I'd suggest flac though.


Only bnefit of a NAS is that your music is on the network and accessible by anything else on your network. The HDD attached to the Denon is only available from the Denon.


There is a random/shuffle mode accessible in the menu and I think the 2nd remote has a button to do this too.


As others have said the Denon streaming function is not great...clunky...poor interface...no album art...limited formats etc.


I too have an Oppo and use that for streaming. It's not perfect but it definitely better than the denon.



blairy


----------



## kgveteran

I'm in firmware Hell. My main right speaker is having woofer problems, subs are way too hot, Dynamic EQ bakes the bass too much.....


.....just as i expected LOL. I'm sure i will iron out all these issues. Now i have to find out which woofer is burnt...


----------



## kgveteran

Ok, so i setup the sub to 0db to calibrate it in the center of the trim level.


I ran all 8 locations. Holy cow !!! its over the top. My subs are getting a workout for sure. Cant even get close to 0db MV. -4db MV is like scary......


----------



## xb1032

So in order to get the 3808CI to work with 3D do I have to use an HDMI splitter to send one HDMI in to the Denon for audio and the other HDMI out to the projector for video? And by doing so I lose the on screen display for the volume?


If that is the case, what Denon model will I have to start at to get the same power (typically set my movie volume to -20) and audio quality?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


you'd need a splitter that will do edid spoofing, as a "plain jane" splitter won't work...


alternatively, a bdp with 2 hdmi outputs...


or, assuming your existing player has a spdif output (i believe all do, but may not be active when hooked up with hdmi), hook hdmi to display and spdif to avr... you won't get the high rez codecs that way, however, the differences between those and the lossy codecs are VERY subtle, even on the best of systems...


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21234327
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> you'd need a splitter that will do edid spoofing, as a "plain jane" splitter won't work...
> 
> 
> alternatively, a bdp with 2 hdmi outputs...
> 
> 
> or, assuming your existing player has a spdif output (i believe all do, but may not be active when hooked up with hdmi), hook hdmi to display and spdif to avr... you won't get the high rez codecs that way, however, the differences between those and the lossy codecs are VERY subtle, even on the best of systems...



I have to disagree... even my wife (without me prompting) asked why a movie sounded different when we watched one that defaulted to the non-hd audio track.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


more than likely a level mismatch...


it is subtle... it is not a "immediately notice the difference"... this has been "properly" tested....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

xb....


Get a dual HDMI out bluray. Yes you lose the on screen volume display. However you end up with HD Audio and 3D to the display for a lot less then you will need to spend to match the 3808.


I have a Panasonic 310 for exactly that reason and use it with my 3808 and MIT 3D 65738.


I agree with Nick and disagree with cc. On EVERY movie can you tell the difference between HD Audio and Dolby Digital? No. Some movies sound exactly the same. I challenge anyone to tell the difference on the sound tracks for Dolby Digital and HD Audio for Sleepless in Seattle. On the movies that you need and want the sound track to be part of the movie like action adventure movies? Yep. Impact, low bass, etc., all noticeably different on HD Audio tracks for those kinds of movies. Just watched the last two Harry Potters. HD sound track is superb.


"this has been "properly" tested...."


By whom? Define "properly"...


----------



## cmryan821




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21234469
> 
> 
> I have to disagree... even my wife (without me prompting) asked why a movie sounded different when we watched one that defaulted to the non-hd audio track.



I think the only way you can notice an immediate and obvious difference is if the versions were mastered differently. Master & Commander is an example I'm familiar with. The opening battle scene is noticeably different and the lossy soundtrack has much deeper bass while the lossless soundtrack inserted a 20hz(or 25hz) high pass through that scene. There are others(thankfully not too many) but that was one I'm sure of.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Here is what the reviews of Harry Potter have to say about the audio.

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Harry-.../23574/#Review


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I've said it before and I'll say it again.


If you can't tell a difference between HD Audio and non-HD audio there is something wrong with your ears or something wrong with your setup.


The placement of discrete sound tracks into separate channels to rears and side surrounds alone make a huge difference.


I've compared scenes like Mission Impossible where the helicopter is dragged into the Channel Tunnel between non-HD and HD audio. Dolby Digital sounds great. It doesn't sound bad mind you. However the HD Audio pulls you into the scene as if you are there.


So cc if you watch movies like Willie Wonka and the Chocolate Factory, I'm sure dolby digital and HD Audio sound about the same.


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21234327
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> you'd need a splitter that will do edid spoofing, as a "plain jane" splitter won't work...
> 
> 
> alternatively, a bdp with 2 hdmi outputs...
> 
> 
> or, assuming your existing player has a spdif output (i believe all do, but may not be active when hooked up with hdmi), hook hdmi to display and spdif to avr... you won't get the high rez codecs that way, however, the differences between those and the lossy codecs are VERY subtle, even on the best of systems...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsmiddleton4* /forum/post/21234503
> 
> 
> xb....
> 
> 
> Get a dual HDMI out bluray. Yes you lose the on screen volume display. However you end up with HD Audio and 3D to the display for a lot less then you will need to spend to match the 3808.
> 
> 
> I have a Panasonic 310 for exactly that reason and use it with my 3808 and MIT 3D 65738.
> 
> 
> I agree with Nick and disagree with cc. On EVERY movie can you tell the difference between HD Audio and Dolby Digital? No. Some movies sound exactly the same. I challenge anyone to tell the difference on the sound tracks for Dolby Digital and HD Audio for Sleepless in Seattle. On the movies that you need and want the sound track to be part of the movie like action adventure movies? Yep. Impact, low bass, etc., all noticeably different on HD Audio tracks for those kinds of movies. Just watched the last two Harry Potters. HD sound track is superb.
> 
> 
> "this has been "properly" tested...."
> 
> 
> By whom? Define "properly"...



Thanks guys. I'll look into it. The only current 3D Blu-Ray player that has 2 HDMI outs that I see is the Samsung player selling around $230. Ouch for that. A splitter might be the better choice. I really dislike not seeing the audio level as this is for a home theater setup where the AVR isn't visible in many cases.


As far as HD audio goes I haven't compared for some time but my guess is it's just a cleaner sound and I have 3 15" subs in the room and I'm betting the low end difference would be the most noticeable difference between the lossy and the loss less formats.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> The only current 3D Blu-Ray player that has 2 HDMI outs that I see is the Samsung player selling around $230. Ouch for that.



wow, have we reached the point in HD land where $200 for a blu-ray player elicits an "ouch"?







remember just a few years ago that would be a cheap entry-level model?


anyway you should look around more, there are dual HDMI BDP's from many manufacturers like Oppo, Panasonic, etc. That is definitely not the only one.... but by the nature of the beast they are going to be the higher end players in the lineup and thus more expensive.



> Quote:
> A splitter might be the better choice.



again, to reiterate what was said above it may not be that simple. The splitter will only work if it can somehow strip the EDID info... because of the way HDMI works (the "handshake" must verify across the entire chain) the audio/video capabilities will always be limited to the lowest common denominator, so with a regular HDMI splitter you likely won't get 3D video because it will see that the receiver can't handle it. That's why the dual HDMI BDP's fill a specific niche and can command the higher price.


with either solution, you will still not see the on-screen volume because the video doesn't pass through the receiver. The only way to do that is to upgrade the AVR unfortunately. Or just forget about that gimmicky 3D crap


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21234478
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> more than likely a level mismatch...
> 
> 
> it is subtle... it is not a "immediately notice the difference"... this has been "properly" tested....



Linky please?


blairy


----------



## khakzoy

I have this weird problem with my Denon 3808A. The setup is a 5.1 speaker setup. My right surround back speaker does not produce any sound anymore. When I run the channel level test there is just no tone comming from the speaker.


I connected the speakers to the B output and then the test tone works just fine on the speaker. I think the amp has died for the A speaker channel. Now I want to use the B channel voor my rear surrounds. This works except for Audyssey, when choosing 5.1 it automatically wants the surrounds on the A channel. Now when I start calibrating there are no surrounds detected. When I hook them up to A I get an error telling me to check the right surround back speaker.


I had this problem before. It happned when using my ps3 with 5 channel multi (this is because of fat ps3 with linear setting, thanks batpig manual







) then my right back surround would go silent. Shutting dow the amp for the night, the next day the speakers would work fine again. Now I had to do a hard reset because I screwed up some settings and also lost my Audessey config. After the hard reset, the amp started up with th 5 ch multi setting and ever since the right back surround does not work anymore. I can leave it off for as long as I want to no avail.


That was the story which led me to my question. If anyone has any advice please help me out, cause I am at a loss here! Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Note that in a 5.1 setup there are no "surround back" speakers as there are in a 7.1 setup, rather they are "side surrounds" connected to the "Surround A" and/or "Surround B" speaker posts. Both sets of speaker posts are connected in parallel to the same amp so not sure why you have the existing issue, other than possibly a loose internal connection.


----------



## ccotenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21234656
> 
> 
> 
> As far as HD audio goes I haven't compared for some time but my guess is it's just a cleaner sound and I have 3 15" subs in the room and I'm betting the low end difference would be the most noticeable difference between the lossy and the loss less formats.



that would be the last place that higher resolution would help...










i suggest that all of those who hear the amazing differences not bother denigrating my setup (which is more than resolving enough) and my ears (which ARE old) and rather spend a bit of time at hydrogenaudio.org...


if you do that, i also suggest you check your ego at the door...


or you can go on "believing"...


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21235407
> 
> 
> that would be the last place that higher resolution would help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suggest that all of those who hear the amazing differences not bother denigrating my setup (which is more than resolving enough) and my ears (which ARE old) and rather spend a bit of time at hydrogenaudio.org...
> 
> 
> if you do that, i also suggest you check your ego at the door...
> 
> 
> or you can go on "believing"...



Can you summarize the point you are trying to make?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


the point was summarized in my first post on the subject... the digression followed a challenge to that summary...


however, for those not following along...


the difference between a lossy codec and a lossless one from a bdp is very subtle on the best of systems (and i mean VERY subtle, unless you know how to look for artifacting, you'd likely never hear it, even on said "best of" systems)... furthermore, an action movie is where you would be least likely to hear those subtleties (contrary to what some might believe)...


if the user is hearing "non subtle" differences, it's not the codec... they need to look towards mix and/or spl at that point...


psychoacoustics is a well studied field...


if some would like their eyes (ears?) opened, they merely need to follow the link i posted...


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21235058
> 
> 
> wow, have we reached the point in HD land where $200 for a blu-ray player elicits an "ouch"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember just a few years ago that would be a cheap entry-level model?
> 
> 
> anyway you should look around more, there are dual HDMI BDP's from many manufacturers like Oppo, Panasonic, etc. That is definitely not the only one.... but by the nature of the beast they are going to be the higher end players in the lineup and thus more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, to reiterate what was said above it may not be that simple. The splitter will only work if it can somehow strip the EDID info... because of the way HDMI works (the "handshake" must verify across the entire chain) the audio/video capabilities will always be limited to the lowest common denominator, so with a regular HDMI splitter you likely won't get 3D video because it will see that the receiver can't handle it. That's why the dual HDMI BDP's fill a specific niche and can command the higher price.
> 
> 
> with either solution, you will still not see the on-screen volume because the video doesn't pass through the receiver. The only way to do that is to upgrade the AVR unfortunately. Or just forget about that gimmicky 3D crap



Thanks for the response. Yeah the "ouch" comment was just comparing figuratively







. I'll check it out.


Haha about the 3D. I still might think that later but at least for now the hook is in my mouth.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21235143
> 
> 
> Linky please?
> 
> 
> blairy



Here's one worth reading ....

http://www.hemagazine.com/node/Dolby...compressed_PCM


----------



## kgveteran

Does anyone use the Fader at the bottom of the trim page, and why do you..if you do


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21234478
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> more than likely a level mismatch...
> 
> 
> it is subtle... it is not a "immediately notice the difference"... this has been "properly" tested....



I will let my professional calibrator know that you disagree with his work.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


i'm not sure what that means, as your calibrator has zero control over recording levels of various mixes, but that's ok...


fwiw, my previous setup was professionally calibrated by umr... and if anyone is near the southern new jersey area, they are welcome to come sit in my room and listen to my current one and decide for themselves whether it is set up well/resolving enough...


none of that, however, is germane to the topic at hand, which is audibility differences between codecs... controlled testing (which, fwiw, is the ONLY valid method of testing) provides results that are consistent with my assertions...


----------



## kgveteran

Everything is running real hot. Loudest i can take is -16db. Your thoughts


Para button doesnt work on DynamicEQ, also... Is there a button to Dynamic Volume.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21236913
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the Fader at the bottom of the trim page, and why do you..if you do



Can we revisit this too


----------



## Gary J

Use the Thread Search function to find results such as this one and also Dynamic Volume buttons.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PerfKnee* /forum/post/15857692
> 
> 
> I'm finding the sound effects much louder than the dialog while watching TrueHD Transformers on BluRay. Even with LFE at -10, and Dynamic Volume at Midnight setting, I find myself having to tweak the volume control to hear the dialog and not have the action scenes be too loud.
> 
> 
> One thing I found helped was to use the fader to reduce the Rear channel sound.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21237837
> 
> 
> Everything is running real hot. Loudest i can take is -16db. Your thoughts
> 
> 
> Para button doesnt work on DynamicEQ, also... Is there a button to Dynamic Volume.



I rarely have my rig over -17 anyway, but in your case you may want to follow Batpig's sidebar procedures to re"norm" your setup to the numbers you're used to observing.


Excerpted from Batpig's site 


"If you have an older model (i.e. anything ending in "9" such as 889, 1909, etc) you can accomplish the same thing by trimming down the "Source Level" for that specific input. This needs to be done in the INPUT SETUP menu for a given input; again, trimming the source level down by 10dB will probably cure the boominess of Dynamic EQ with certain sources. Note that, unlike the Reference Level Offset option, using the "Source Level trick" will change the number on the volume display. So, if you used to listen at "-30dB", when you set the Source Level to -10dB you will have to turn it up to "-20dB" to achieve the same real volume output. This is normal and you shouldn't be worried that you are turning the volume up louder."


As to the remote buttons for DynEQ/DynVol, I don't know the Denon remote very well (but Denon Reps might if you don't get an answer here quickly enough). You should know that the commands for DynEQOnVolOn turns both EQ and Vol on, DynEQOnVolOff turns Vol off, and then Day/Evening/Midnight sets the Vol level.


Last, but not least, for the individual who was looking for Harmony remote codes for DynEQ/Vol, the hex codes that Logitech may need to update your profile for the discrete commands are in the .pdf attached to this post:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=8256


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/21240365
> 
> 
> I rarely have my rig over -17 anyway, but in your case you may want to follow Batpig's sidebar procedures to re"norm" your setup to the numbers you're used to observing.
> 
> 
> Excerpted from Batpig's site
> 
> 
> "If you have an older model (i.e. anything ending in "9" such as 889, 1909, etc) you can accomplish the same thing by trimming down the "Source Level" for that specific input. This needs to be done in the INPUT SETUP menu for a given input; again, trimming the source level down by 10dB will probably cure the boominess of Dynamic EQ with certain sources. Note that, unlike the Reference Level Offset option, using the "Source Level trick" will change the number on the volume display. So, if you used to listen at "-30dB", when you set the Source Level to -10dB you will have to turn it up to "-20dB" to achieve the same real volume output. This is normal and you shouldn't be worried that you are turning the volume up louder."
> 
> 
> As to the remote buttons for DynEQ/DynVol, I don't know the Denon remote very well (but Denon Reps might if you don't get an answer here quickly enough). You should know that the commands for DynEQOnVolOn turns both EQ and Vol on, DynEQOnVolOff turns Vol off, and then Day/Evening/Midnight sets the Vol level.
> 
> 
> Last, but not least, for the individual who was looking for Harmony remote codes for DynEQ/Vol, the hex codes that Logitech may need to update your profile for the discrete commands are in the .pdf attached to this post:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=8256



I need to listen and quit looking at the numbers. If they are close, and it sounds good, then i will just adjust to the new numbers and the BOMBASTIC sound.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21240811
> 
> 
> I need to listen and quit looking at the numbers. If they are close, and it sounds good, then i will just adjust to the new numbers and the BOMBASTIC sound.



A level-headed response if there ever was one.


It really is a little overblown for me too. I find that the DynEQ does a poorer job with TV content than movies (even ones on cable) which leads me to suspect it starts with bad sound engineering on the TV shows and channels (probably in a bid to get the viewer's attention with already bombastic underlying mixes).


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


try fiddling with the offset... i found that i liked dynamic eq a lot better once i learned to use that properly...


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The "Reference Level Offset" wasn't introduced until the XX10/X90 models .. the workaround for the 3808CI is adjusting the source level by 10db as noted above.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


well, dang...










duly noted...


----------



## kgveteran

I lowered the digital level for HDTV, and the worked out great. I'm gonna let the BR fly like it is for a while....


I cant believe the detail in my subs, the way it separates ULF sound is amazing.... Well worth the $100.00


...... One more thing, i set the XO's on all 7 speakers to 80hz. The LFE i raised up to 120hz advised by a friend as the LFE channel often has more info above the usual 80hz.... Your thoughts


Oh, and whats with the ^^^^ what does it mean


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

LPF for LFE = 120hz is the factory default that Denon now uses on it's AVRs and is the correct setting.


^^^ - responding to the post above this post used to avoid confusion as some folks respond to a post from several posts before without quoting the original post ... this removes all doubt as to who you're responding to ...







(learned it from Chris)


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> i'm not sure what that means, as your calibrator has zero control over recording levels of various mixes, but that's ok...
> 
> 
> fwiw, my previous setup was professionally calibrated by umr... and if anyone is near the southern new jersey area, they are welcome to come sit in my room and listen to my current one and decide for themselves whether it is set up well/resolving enough...
> 
> 
> none of that, however, is germane to the topic at hand, which is audibility differences between codecs... controlled testing (which, fwiw, is the ONLY valid method of testing) provides results that are consistent with my assertions...



I apologize, I thought you meant speaker levels.


I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the differences (subtle or otherwise) on the audio tracks available on the Fight Club blu-ray. So far, that is the movie where my friends and I notice the most improvement from DD to HD audio.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21241241
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> LPF for LFE = 120hz is the factory default that Denon now uses on it's AVRs and is the correct setting.
> 
> 
> ^^^ - responding to the post above this post used to avoid confusion as some folks respond to a post from several posts before without quoting the original post ... this removes all doubt as to who you're responding to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (learned it from Chris)



Cool, i revisited the setup. With [email protected] and the [email protected], i think I'm closer to a reasonable solution for playback levels on BR....


----------



## Gary J

"[email protected]" makes no sense.


----------



## electronleaker

Question for all my 3808 guru avs'ers. I recently upgraded my firmware to the most up to date about 2 weeks ago. I'm now having an issue with commercials I've never had before. It seems I noticed it right off the bat but now it's become a little more involved. At first, at the beginning of a commercial I would hear this "click" sound from all my speakers. I've now noticed it happened during the middle of a commercial. This "click" or "tick" never happened before. Is this something that anyone else has experienced here? Could it be the firmware, a setting or something else I maybe missing? It's getting kind of annoying the more I notice it. Do you think that maybe the $100 dollar update would cure this? The dynamic volume perhaps? I figured I would ask you guys before I got ahold of Denon and asked them what may have happened and what might be a cure. Thanks guys.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21241889
> 
> 
> "[email protected]" makes no sense.



Feeling saucy today? Under "Parameters" -> "Surr. Parameters" -> "LFE" can be set between -10dB and 0dB, so "[email protected]" makes perfect sense.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


if that is what i think you are referring to, it only applies to the analog input for the .1 channel....


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccotenj* /forum/post/21242599
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> 
> if that is what i think you are referring to, it only applies to the analog input for the .1 channel....



Just for fun and to prove my psychic abilities once and for all, you're thinking of the "Subwoofer Level" under "EXT.IN Setup" under "Audio Setup". Different things (and that one goes from 0dB to +15dB).










p.s. Nice use of the ^^^^'s


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


lol...







little did i know we had a psychic here...







now i see what you meant... darnit, i need to read for content better...


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21236913
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the Fader at the bottom of the trim page, and why do you..if you do



This is basically used like a "balance" control, but instead of L->R, it shifts the vol from rear to front. I use this during sports games to dampen the crowd noise. Or if I'm using DEQ on MC music and it boosts the surrounds too much.



> Quote:
> ...One more thing, i set the XO's on all 7 speakers to 80hz. The LFE i raised up to 120hz advised by a friend as the LFE channel often has more info above the usual 80hz....



That's all good, as jd said, 120Hz is the setting for film, as they do follow the standards in that industry. Though I've never actually _heard_ any better LFE/bass comparing LFE LPF set at 120 vs 80, so my sense is that it really doesn't matter much.


And on the other hand, one caveat is that when listening to MC music 5.1, the 80 setting is actually the better one, as the standards and practices in the music industry are, well, not standard and much weirdness can get mixed in there. With some DVDA or SACD discs I sometimes have to lower the LFE to -10 to dampen boominess because of poor mixing as well.


> Quote:
> I lowered the digital level for HDTV, and the worked out great. I'm gonna let the BR fly like it is for a while...



Glad you're getting it tuned in. It's a fine unit and DEQ is a nice feature upgrade. It's funny, at one time I was drooling over the possibility of getting a 3808 but thought it was too expensive and complex for me and my needs...







. But with the help of batpig, jd and others here and lots of tinkering and upgrading, I've come quite a ways over the past 3 years.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/21242579
> 
> 
> Feeling saucy today? Under "Parameters" -> "Surr. Parameters" -> "LFE" can be set between -10dB and 0dB, so "[email protected]" makes perfect sense.



No, this is vintage Gary.


I'm impressed, very "acutely obtuse" of you.







You have precisely identified to the setting I just referred to in my post above. Knowledge of it is somewhat arcane as it is so rarely needed/used.


The analog setting Chris (ccotenj) referred to is more familiar to many because of the past popularity of MC analog connections.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21242212
> 
> 
> Question for all my 3808 guru avs'ers. I recently upgraded my firmware to the most up to date about 2 weeks ago. I'm now having an issue with commercials I've never had before. It seems I noticed it right off the bat but now it's become a little more involved. At first, at the beginning of a commercial I would hear this "click" sound from all my speakers. I've now noticed it happened during the middle of a commercial. This "click" or "tick" never happened before. Is this something that anyone else has experienced here? Could it be the firmware, a setting or something else I maybe missing? It's getting kind of annoying the more I notice it. Do you think that maybe the $100 dollar update would cure this? The dynamic volume perhaps? I figured I would ask you guys before I got ahold of Denon and asked them what may have happened and what might be a cure. Thanks guys.



Does this have any relation to perhaps the resolution changing? Like watching a show in HD, then going to commercials at SD?


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21241889
> 
> 
> "[email protected]" makes no sense.



In the trim settings, 0db... I get a greater scale in either direction if i can get the bass to sound good there. Trim setting are what come on screen when i hit the Denons OK button, or select button.....right ?


What are these othe LFE adjustment you guys are talking about


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21248316
> 
> 
> In the trim settings, 0db...



That makes more sense. It read like you had the LFE channel turned off.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> This is basically used like a "balance" control, but instead of L->R, it shifts the vol from rear to front. I use this during sports games to dampen the crowd noise. Or if I'm using DEQ on MC music and it boosts the surrounds too much.



Do you try to put the fader back to a certain point after adjusted, or go by the sound as i should be doing Lol


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21240205
> 
> 
> Use the Thread Search function to find results such as this one and also Dynamic Volume buttons.



Or post a question...... :0)


----------



## Gary J

The lazy way....... runs the risk of not be answered over and over :0)


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21247436
> 
> 
> Does this have any relation to perhaps the resolution changing? Like watching a show in HD, then going to commercials at SD?



No, it doesn't seem to be related at all. I'll be on my channel 30 (history) watching a show and the commercials come on. Throughout the commercials and more so at the beginning of a new one I'll hear that "click" or "tick" sound. It's louder than the commercial volume itself too. I've never heard this before updating my firmware so I have a feeling it's not going to have a solution. I've talked with Denon yesturday for about an hour trying to troubleshoot it. My setup is coax to tv, analog l&r from tv to denon. Don't have a cable box. We tried setting the input mode to analog only instead of auto, didn't help. We then reset the microprocessor, didn't help. I reran audysee and that didn't help either. I'm confused. They also said there is no way to return to a previous firmware. I asked if when the firmware is downloaded, does it fully wipe the previous firmware and load all new firmware or is it more like an add-on to the old firmware update. They couldn't tell me. If it's a complete wipe and reload I don't understand why one couldn't do a forced firmware downgrade. Who know's. I'm trying to get that $100 upgrade to see if that will at least lessen the volume of the clicks if not completely do away with them.


I'm also wondering why more people haven't responded to this. It seems this "click" was a topic in the XX10 models also. When I did a search over all of avs it was brought up there but no solution to it. I'm surprised not more info can be found on this.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21248335
> 
> 
> Do you try to put the fader back to a certain point after adjusted, or go by the sound as i should be doing Lol



No I don't trust my ears on that. Just write down your default front ch trims and adjust Fade back to that. Or just adjust it back to the exact point where the front trims stop going down and the surr trims aren't going up yet.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21248352
> 
> 
> The lazy way....... runs the risk of not be answered over and over :0)



Hey, my mom said i was lazy, you been talking to her Lol. It does invite other conversations too, you know a social type forum.....and the risk, dear God..not over and over LOL...


----------



## kgveteran

Fader is cool. Quick moving little thing though.


So glad i bought this as a processor ! Now, i use BR and HDTV as sources. I've never messed with the video portion of the menu. Anything i should know about. I get a little RBE with my projector, is there any controls in the GUI that could help with that. Like the projectors contrast was a bit much for my dark room, so reducing the contrast helped with the RBE.


----------



## rec head

Does anyone know if the 3808 will recognize replay gain/volume leveling metadata when FLAC is streamed to it?


Here is what I have going on:

I use Mediamonkey to maintain my audio library and have never bothered with using the volume leveling but now I'm curious about it. To stream audio I use a NAS to the 3808 so if the 3808 doesn't use the volume leveled metadata then there is no reason to use it.


more info on Replay Gain here:
http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index....tle=ReplayGain 


Thanks


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21249425
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't seem to be related at all. I'll be on my channel 30 (history) watching a show and the commercials come on. Throughout the commercials and more so at the beginning of a new one I'll hear that "click" or "tick" sound. It's louder than the commercial volume itself too. I've never heard this before updating my firmware so I have a feeling it's not going to have a solution. I've talked with Denon yesturday for about an hour trying to troubleshoot it. My setup is coax to tv, analog l&r from tv to denon. Don't have a cable box. We tried setting the input mode to analog only instead of auto, didn't help. We then reset the microprocessor, didn't help. I reran audysee and that didn't help either. I'm confused. They also said there is no way to return to a previous firmware. I asked if when the firmware is downloaded, does it fully wipe the previous firmware and load all new firmware or is it more like an add-on to the old firmware update. They couldn't tell me. If it's a complete wipe and reload I don't understand why one couldn't do a forced firmware downgrade. Who know's. I'm trying to get that $100 upgrade to see if that will at least lessen the volume of the clicks if not completely do away with them.
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering why more people haven't responded to this. It seems this "click" was a topic in the XX10 models also. When I did a search over all of avs it was brought up there but no solution to it. I'm surprised not more info can be found on this.



Ok...from what I read from your post, and what little I have found from experience........analog inputs should be basically like what you see is what you get.


If you were getting this from HDMI (I thought this is what you were using) or even digital inputs, I would think the Denon might play a part. IMHO, since you are getting it on analog inputs, I would be looking at my TV, cable provider, perhaps even interconnects.


Do you get the problem sounds using the tv speakers? Do you have anyway to record the output from the TV onto a DVD-R deck or DVR?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21254719
> 
> 
> Ok...from what I read from your post, and what little I have found from experience........analog inputs should be basically like what you see is what you get.
> 
> 
> If you were getting this from HDMI (I thought this is what you were using) or even digital inputs, I would think the Denon might play a part. IMHO, since you are getting it on analog inputs, I would be looking at my TV, cable provider, perhaps even interconnects.
> 
> 
> Do you get the problem sounds using the tv speakers? Do you have anyway to record the output from the TV onto a DVD-R deck or DVR?



I'm hesitant to believe it's anything other than the firmware update. Now I'm not sure if by doing that I've reset some options or settings. As I've stated, I do not have the $100 upgrade package so that rules out the dynamic volume or eq messing with something. I've only had this click after doing the firmware upgrade. I've had this set up the exact same way it stands now for over a year now, it's only presented itself after I updated the firmware 3 weeks ago. I suspect I'm not going to be able to find a solution to this.

I don't have a dvr or any other way to record the output of my cable. I run straight coax to my tv and then component red and white to the denon. Everything else attached to the denon is through hdmi. This is my only analog signal to it.

I'm just going to what to hear word from denon to see if I can still get the $100 upgrade package and hope the dynamic volume/eq can at least bring down the volume of the click to the commercial audible level or maybe even completely get rid of it.


By the way, where abouts in NWA are you? I've spent a lot of time in Fay. all the way up to Bella Vista. Nice to see someone from those parts on here.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21249425
> 
> 
> I asked if when the firmware is downloaded, does it fully wipe the previous firmware and load all new firmware or is it more like an add-on to the old firmware update. They couldn't tell me. If it's a complete wipe and reload I don't understand why one couldn't do a forced firmware downgrade.



Each firmware update is cumulative. It's not possible to do a forced downgrade most likely because they don't want to go through the process of sending a file out to you to possibly update on your own.


My sister recently purchased a home where the previous owner has installed a 3808CI for his home theater but never used the networking feature so had never updated the firmware. I updated it for her ... process took about 75 minutes to load all updates. No issues afterwards including no clicking.


I also had her download the DeRemote iPhone app so she could control her Zone 2 whole house audio setup. Works pretty good although connection to the network is sometimes spotty. Didn't realize before, but apparently DenONOFF does not work with Zones 2/3.


----------



## captavs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *electronleaker* /forum/post/21242212
> 
> 
> Question for all my 3808 guru avs'ers. I recently upgraded my firmware to the most up to date about 2 weeks ago. I'm now having an issue with commercials I've never had before. It seems I noticed it right off the bat but now it's become a little more involved. At first, at the beginning of a commercial I would hear this "click" sound from all my speakers. I've now noticed it happened during the middle of a commercial. This "click" or "tick" never happened before. Is this something that anyone else has experienced here? Could it be the firmware, a setting or something else I maybe missing? It's getting kind of annoying the more I notice it. Do you think that maybe the $100 dollar update would cure this? The dynamic volume perhaps? I figured I would ask you guys before I got ahold of Denon and asked them what may have happened and what might be a cure. Thanks guys.



Check your firmware module version #'s and verify you have *LATEST* for each. Firmware main 02.04 is *LATEST* for non feature pack units the 3808. http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpa...le+Change+Logs 


If you haven't already, try doing a microprocessor reset and redo your configuration with a clean slate. This does not erase firmware just your configuration. How to factory reset is found page 58 the user manual.


----------



## kgveteran

Do you guys let the player or your 3808 to do the decoding......


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21262106
> 
> 
> Do you guys let the player or your 3808 to do the decoding......



yes


----------



## Gary J

That is need to know info.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/21262288
> 
> 
> yes



Oh come on Lol. Bitstream to the 3808 ? Or decoded.....and dont say Yes hahaha


----------



## dirk1843

I bitsream everything....let the 3808 handle it all.


Electronleaker.....does you TV have a digital tuner? You should be able to use digital out if it does, that would at least let you rule out or confirm another output source.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21262106
> 
> 
> Do you guys let the player or your 3808 to do the decoding......



I bit stream everything, however the decision really should be based on your own listening experinece and personal preference.


Pick your favourite disc and try it bistreamed to avr3808 and they try it again with the player doing the decoding. Whatever sounds best to you probably is best.


blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21262106
> 
> 
> Do you guys let the player or your 3808 to do the decoding......



The only difference would be when the player does it you see "MULT CH IN" on the 3808's front panel display, while if the 3808 does it you see the actual compressed audio track (ie. DTS/DD), otherwise, other than the bitstream audio being a few db louder, the audio quality is the same either way.


----------



## billyf2k

I bought an LG 47LW5700 to replace my Fujitsu Plasmavision that recently failed.

At time of purchase, I didnt give a lot of thought to connecting the Smart TV features to my AVR-3808CI. I believe the 3808 has no audio return channel "ARC" capability.

Any recommendations o set-up the TV with the 3808 for optimal performance of the Smart TV e.g. playing and hearing Youtube videos etc.?

Thanks in advance.

Will.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Only the newer HDMI 1.4 AVRS (XX11 and newer) can use the ARC feature. You can replicate the feature by connecting an optical cable from the TV to the AVR.


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21264060
> 
> 
> The only difference would be when the player does it you see "MULT CH IN" on the 3808's front panel display, while if the 3808 does it you see the actual compressed audio track (ie. DTS/DD), otherwise, other than the bitstream audio being a few db louder, the audio quality is the same either way.



That was my next question, how to interpret the display. Multi channel in means the players doin it..ok


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21262884
> 
> 
> I bitsream everything....let the 3808 handle it all.
> 
> 
> Electronleaker.....does you TV have a digital tuner? You should be able to use digital out if it does, that would at least let you rule out or confirm another output source.



That's a great idea, I should've thought of it.







I'll give it a try shortly.


Has anyone here been able to or attempted to hack into your denon? I've got a Pioneer F90BT all in one receiver for my car and there's a forum where they hack the crap out of that. It's was a 1200 dollar car nav system at the time, runs WinCE. I've got mine hacked up thanks to that forum. Was wondering if anyone has done any system hacking on this denon. I know you can log into it with the ip address and having ethernet and usb's on it, you'd think you could hack it. Anyone??


----------



## xb1032

Decided to take Batpig's suggestion for 3D and keep my 3808CI instead of upgrading (or downgrading) to a newer Denon and picked up a Panasonic BDT310 3D Blu-Ray player but for the life of me I cannot get HD audio displayed on the Denon. I've got the player set to bitstream Dolby & DTS high def formats and the Panasonic says I have the DST Master HD track selected but the Denon says it 2 channels in (over HDMI). Never had a single problem using the PS3 for this. Anyone have this player or just have any ideas?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21272781
> 
> 
> Decided to take Batpig's suggestion for 3D and keep my 3808CI instead of upgrading (or downgrading) to a newer Denon and picked up a Panasonic BDT310 3D Blu-Ray player but for the life of me I cannot get HD audio displayed on the Denon. I've got the player set to bitstream Dolby & DTS high def formats and the Panasonic says I have the DST Master HD track selected but the Denon says it 2 channels in (over HDMI). Never had a single problem using the PS3 for this. Anyone have this player or just have any ideas?



I'm guessing your new BD player is dual HDMI? One output to your panel for video and the second to your 3808 for audio?


To check what's happening, just run HDMI One through your AVR to the panel and see if you get surround sound. If so it's likely a setting in the BD player.


I use the Oppo BDP93 in the way otlined above and I have to set HDMI One as video only and then the full codecs go thru HDMI2


Good Luck

blairy


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21273235
> 
> 
> I'm guessing your new BD player is dual HDMI? One output to your panel for video and the second to your 3808 for audio?
> 
> 
> To check what's happening, just run HDMI One through your AVR to the panel and see if you get surround sound. If so it's likely a setting in the BD player.
> 
> 
> I use the Oppo BDP93 in the way otlined above and I have to set HDMI One as video only and then the full codecs go thru HDMI2
> 
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> blairy



I do have one for video and one for the audio out. I had the audio as the main out of the BD player and I think I tried the sub but I'll do that as well. Maybe it's sending the 2 channel audio through my audio and HD audio through the video connection? I dunno yet. I'll your suggestion. It's not easy with how my setup is and with cables going through walls.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The HDMI(Sub) Out on the BDP must have the Video Output set to OFF.


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21275007
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> The HDMI(Sub) Out on the BDP must have the Video Output set to OFF.



You're the man! Set the HDMI Sub to V.Off and used this out for audio the HDMI Main for video and I now get DTS Master and True HD bit streamed. Thanks!


----------



## kgveteran




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21276817
> 
> 
> You're the man! Set the HDMI Sub to V.Off and used this out for audio the HDMI Main for video and I now get DTS Master and True HD bit streamed. Thanks!



Isn't that the best !!! Forums rock !!!


----------



## kgveteran

I finisher calibrating with Audyssey. Sounds good to me, actually sounds great.


If i wanted to tweak a little, your thoughts. If a raise the MV volume by +1db, and lower the sub by -1db in the trim menu, do you think the bass level stay the same. What i would like to accomplish is the bass i feel at -20MV, and a little bit more out of the mains and surrounds.


It sounds kind of laid back with lots of balls hahahaha


----------



## SoundofMind

Glad you've run autosetup and liking the SQ. BTW 1dB changes are barely audible. Of course you can trim down the sub channel easily to reduce bass but it's better to make sure you've followed all the steps to getting reference bass before twiddling knobs. So first, like every new owner, you should review the batpig guide Audyssey section thoroughly. Did you follow the Guide , reset speakers to small and raise xovers to 80, etc?

For helpful info, follow the links on his site to Audyssey 101, and on Dynamic EQ and Dynamic Vol.


Then pay close attention to the symptoms and post more details. Specifically, is the xs bass with film or music, is DEQ on, etc. Always make sure DVol is OFF, unless you want it on for a specific purpose. Second, is DEQ ON? It so, it boosts bass and surrounds. You'll see a specific question in the batpig guide about "too much bass" and the fixes. We've already touched on this days ago with mention of the source input level trim needing to be trimmed down by 10 dB for TV and most music id using DEQ.


----------



## kgveteran

I just picked up one used for a friend to use as a Pre/pro ......These receivers rock


----------



## piccirilli

I fell in love with my 3808 again after having multiple ethernet issues which essentially rendered it useless. I knew they were software related, but wasn't about to ship the AVR back to Denon just to reload firmware, not to mention the cost. The recent firmware update cleared out all the corrupt files and now my ethernet connection for radio stations works flawlessly. I waited almost a year for this ethernet update. Too bad we cannot force a reload, should this happen again.


I have a question here. Is there a quick way to change the audessy dynamic volume (day, evening, night) via remote? I haven't figured out a shortcut. Anyone?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Not using the Denon remote no, however, it can be done using a Harmony remote. Generally it's either OFF (movies) or on Evening (TV) so you can store each setting in one of the Quick Select buttons.


----------



## batpig

no, you have to go into the GUI to change the mode (day/evening/midnight).


EDIT: I agree with the "set it at EVENING and forget it" recommendation... the difference between OFF and DAY is so slight that it's not worth fussing about, so toggling it on(evening) vs. off will usually be good enough. And MIDNIGHT is so compressed that I find I rarely use it.


----------



## piccirilli

Since I use a Harmony One, this is exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## electronleaker

Update to my clicking situation for those that were interested. I got the ugrade package and the applicable update to the firmware. The firmware updated directly after I got done downloading the new feature pack, not by choice. All that is fine though. Sad to say, I still have that clicking at the beginning and sometimes during commercials while watching tv. My next step is to, when I have enough time, take the tv off the bedroom wall and hook that up in place of my living room one and see if the problem is still there. Perhaps I should change out the cable from tv to avr first on second thought. Anyways, just wanted you all to know.


----------



## Gary J

Might be a grounding problem. Does it happen on any other inputs?


----------



## electronleaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21305628
> 
> 
> Might be a grounding problem. Does it happen on any other inputs?



No other inputs have this problem. My cable is sent to the tv via coax. from the wall, then red/white analog from the tv out to the avr. This did not happen before I did a firmware update about 3 weeks to a month ago. After that update, this clicking problem started. I think I've got a few months left on my Mack warranty, so if switching out the cable and the tv don't fix it, I may have them look at it. I hate to ship it but there is a denon authorized repair depot in my city, maybe they won't make me ship it if I can just drop it off there and have them pick up the bill. We'll see.


----------



## Gary J

I don't think that rules out a grounding problem just like a lightning strike can travel through the whole system. Might be worth a a check by the cable TV provider company.


----------



## kgveteran

My rear surrounds are crackling...Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Gary J

what is this twitter?


----------



## HuskerHarley

Does the 3808CI have switchable volume display settings? ->
*"Relative" - "Absolute"* like for example on the 2112CI?


HH


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

No, it does not. This feature was first introduced with the XX10 models.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/21330099
> 
> 
> Does the 3808CI have switchable volume display settings? ->
> *"Relative" - "Absolute"* like for example on the 2112CI?
> 
> 
> HH





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21331246
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> No, it does not. This feature was first introduced with the XX10 models.



Thanks jd


That explains why I couldn't find it in "T_F_M"...


HH


----------



## joe bloe

my 3808ci tends to overload and shut down some times - the volume doesn't get to 'ear-splitting' levels - but when watching certain movies where the sound gets hot and heavy ( the train crash in Super 8, the helicopter attack in Apocalypse Now) the receiver will shut down in the middle of the action - receiver volume is set no higher than -15db. I'm using a 5.1 setup of fairly efficient Definitive Technology speakers with quality cables all around - there is adequate 'airspace' around the unit - Audyssey eq is set to 'flat' - Dynamic eq is 'on' - dynamic volume is 'off' - bass management goes to the subwoofer (a sunfire mk2) -

I have not done the latest firmware upgrade -

maybe I'm wrong, but there are times when I think there should be more headroom where volume is concerned - quite a bummer when we're checking out a reference disc and have it shut off without reaching 'reference' levels -

cheers!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Check your speaker wire connections at each speaker terminal, both at the AVR back panel and at each speaker, as a wire crossing to another post is most often the cause for your issue. If you have in wall wiring, it's possible a nail could have broken the speaker wire casing at some point.


----------



## joe bloe

thanks jd - just re-checked all that - speaker wires have banana plug terminal connectors and appear to be ok -


----------



## jsmiddleton4

joe...


At higher volumes are your speakers dropping down to a low ohm load and so the Denon is shutting off as it should?


----------



## joe bloe

js - not sure how I would know - I'm running Super 8 again and it shuts down at volume peaks when volume is set higher than -19db - so far...


----------



## batpig

15-20 dB below reference should not shut anything down with Def Tech speakers. Something is wrong. You aren't running power hungry 4ohm monsters and cranking it to near reference....


----------



## joe bloe

that's what I'm sayin' !!


----------



## Wryker

I just had this same issue too while watching Fast Five. In one scene where there is a loud 'crash' the 3808 kept kicking off. It never did it before. I bought 2 small fans and put one in the front (on top) to blow air away and the one in the back hangs above it blowing the air 'back'. I did have it playing loud but I've played it that loud and even louder with other films that have as high if not higher sounds and it's never kicked off. Perhaps it's how I have the speakers configured? I have 7.1 Aperion speakers. The sub is LFE_+Main and I have the center, and fronts set to "large".


----------



## dirk1843

I wouldn't recommend it unless it was easy to change back.......


Can you turn all the Audyssey stuff off and see what happens?


May not have anything to do with at all, but my 3808 has been rock solid since day one......I don't run any of that stuff.....no room set up, dynamic volume, etc......I can drive a set of floor standers with 12" woofers to +5 before it is too much to take in my small room.


----------



## blairy

I'm running floor standers front (15" 2 way) and rear (12" 4 way) and a full range centre. Never bothered with a sub.


I use audyssey set to flat with dyn eq on and dyn eq/vol for tv/paytv inputs.


Never had a drama in more than three years of use and do I give it work out sometimes.


Super8 train crash at above reference. Some dvda at 120dB (measured with spl).


Are speaker cables + to + and - to - or has the polarity been crossed over?


No matter how open you might think your cabinet is, heat can be an issue. Move the avr out of the cabinet into the open...on top of cabinet our maybe on floor and try that.


Have you tried re-running audyssey? Or a master reset and then re-run audyssey?


If possible can you test the speakers on another avr or a stereo amp?


Does this only occur with one source (bd player)? Or is it all sources cause drop outs?


Hope that helps and I'm sure others will have suggestions too. Basically a bit of trial and error to confirm where the problem is.


Good luck

Blairy


----------



## joe bloe

thanks for all the suggestions - the receiver shuts down at around -15db no matter what the source - I'm currently running the latest firmware upgrade ( not that I think this will help the overdrive problem) - maybe I'll disconnect and reconnect a few wires and try to isolate a particular potential cause of this -

cheers!


----------



## rstahl

pretty sure this problems come up and had multiple conclutions. time wise disconnect one speaker at the AVR and heat her up!


----------



## rstahl

Bet you got a bad speaker!


----------



## joe bloe

I'll try re-running audyssey and the disconnecting of one speaker at a time - btw, my system sounds great at the fairly loud listening volume of -20db - my wife would think I'm wasting time and energy worrying about this 'problem' -

cheers!


----------



## kgveteran

Anyone ever have a staticy sound , like cracking from all channels at times, especially trailers, speakers are fine and amps seem ok. I had an older processor that did something like that and it required repair


----------



## jammin25

5-year old 3808ci, never had a problem. The other day I plugged in the calibration mic as I've always done, and the Audyssey graphic test display appeared as usual. I started the test routine expecting to hear the usual calibration tones, but no tones were generated. The graphic display shows the LF speaker highlighted as usual, just no tone. After a while, the system displays an error message that no test tone was detected from the LF speaker (The LF speaker works fine when playing music and movies). I checked the obvious stuff but cant find anything wrong. The receiver works great except for this. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Try unplugging the AVR for a few minutes and if still no joy, you may want to consider resetting the microprocessor, although SAVE the config file to a PC using the Web Control feature first so as to be able to do reload all settings after the reset.


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


My son just brought the Sharp LC-70LE735U TV. He is trying to use the optical for VUDU from his TV, to get DD. For some reason, he is only getting 7 channel stereo. He has it setup in the input assignment as opt 2. Does anybody know why he is not getting DD?


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## batpig

7ch stereo is an OUTPUT (surround mode) not an INPUT SIGNAL.


Check the input signal but it is likely that he is getting a 2ch (stereo) input. You can check the signal type via the little lights on the front panel, pressing the STATUS button to cycle text on the front panel, or in the INFORMATION section of the GUI.


Anyway, if he isn't getting Dolby Digital input (5.1) then it really has nothing to do with the receiver, the receiver can only play what you feed it. Rather, the problem is either that the content isn't encoded in 5.1 (common with many streaming video services) or that the TV isn't configured properly.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21376967
> 
> 
> 7ch stereo is an OUTPUT (surround mode) not an INPUT SIGNAL.
> 
> 
> Check the input signal but it is likely that he is getting a 2ch (stereo) input. You can check the signal type via the little lights on the front panel, pressing the STATUS button to cycle text on the front panel, or in the INFORMATION section of the GUI.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if he isn't getting Dolby Digital input (5.1) then it really has nothing to do with the receiver, the receiver can only play what you feed it. Rather, the problem is either that the content isn't encoded in 5.1 (common with many streaming video services) or that the TV isn't configured properly.



Thank you! I know what he was streaming was DD, because on my Denon 4310ci, it was coming through as DD. He looked through all of his settings on the TV and couldn't find anything so far. I'll try and get to his house this week, to check if I can find something more out.


Thanks, Jerry


----------



## batpig

First though have him verify that the input signal is correct. It is possible that he IS getting a 5.1 signal and he just accidentally change to the wrong surround mode.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21377048
> 
> 
> First though have him verify that the input signal is correct. It is possible that he IS getting a 5.1 signal and he just accidentally change to the wrong surround mode.




He found a setting on the TV and he is now getting DD. Thank you for all your help!


Jerry


----------



## Featherlite 07

Hey guys,


I have been avoiding the forum mostly since buying my 3808 almost 2 years ago (really good strategy for saving money) but recently got the itch again and have been lurking around some more. Ended up buying some new energy speakers. As I have been reconfiguring slightly, I have a couple questions regarding the 3808, and was hoping you guys could help me out.


1) any way to have it automatically switch my TV on without using the switched outlets? My TV has a 3 prong plug and the outlets are only two prongs. TV is a Samsung LNT4671F, not sure what difference that makes though. Looked to see if it had any trigger inputs or anything and it does not appear that it does.


2) IIRC when I bought it, there was an upgrade available that would add some audessey features. How do I know if I need this upgrade, and how would I go about getting it.


3) I think I have heard people mention a different upgrade needed to watch one of the new star wars releases? Don't have that movie, but was hoping I could get some info on this upgrade as well.


Thanks in advance,

Pete


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

1. A smart strip will do this, although adding the $100 upgrade package will add the HDMI-CEC feature which will likely do it as well.


2. http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx 


3. This fix was added via a firmware update last year, so if your firmware is up to date, then you've got the fix.


----------



## Featherlite 07

Thank you. I think the HDMI CEC is what I am hoping for. I haven't done anything myself to change the firmware, so unless it can detect upgrades automatically over the network and get them, I don't think it has the latest firmware. How do you check what firmware it has, and how do you get it to update?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You may have check manually (see p. 36). Simply connect an ethernet cable from the AVR to your router and select Check for Update. I just did this for my sister's 3808CI as the previous owner had not done any firmware updates either ... the whole process took about 75 minutes.


----------



## jammin25

I tried a hard reset at least 6 times to resolve the missing test tone issue, still no joy. The Audyssey auto-setup graphic appears ok, but no chirps sound when I press Start.


Not sure if this is related, but I also noticed the ethernet green and yellow LEDs weren't flashing before or after the hard reset (it's always attached to wired LAN).


Luckily I'm already at FW 2.04 and had downloaded the full feature pack so I don't really need to connect to the Internet (I don't use Internet radio). Other than that and the Audyssey test tone issue, the receiver works great.


Maybe time to sell this receiver "as is" and buy a new one.


John


----------



## Tim Benoit

went to turn on my 3808 and it would not come on no power no stand by nothing checked the power cord tried a different outlet still nothing do these have a fuse on them in the back


----------



## dirk1843

I had some really strange things going on with my 3808 trying to listen to internet radio today. First real trouble I have ever had.


----------



## JeffLab

Help guys... I tried to run the update last night in anticipation of a certain bluray box set under my tree, and the update is stuck at 00% 1/14. Hasn't moved all night. What can I do?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Unplug the AVR for a few minutes, reset your router and then try again.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tim Benoit* /forum/post/21395041
> 
> 
> went to turn on my 3808 and it would not come on no power no stand by nothing checked the power cord tried a different outlet still nothing do these have a fuse on them in the back



Fuses are inside. Obviously, disconnect everything before unscrewing the top. Good luck.


----------



## iramack

If above recommendations don't work, try bypassing your switch (if you have one) and connect direct to router. The Denon will automatically try the update again.


Good luck!!


----------



## JeffLab

Thanks for the prompt replies, guys! I didn't want to shut anything down while it was in update mode and lock anything up. I reset everything and tried again and it worked. Thanks again!


----------



## kgveteran

Quick question, after a screw up all the settings in the trim menu, do i hit the default setting in the GUI to get myself back...


----------



## walravensmoots

In advance I apologize if these questions are somehow hijacking this thread. The 'Official X Thread' seems to be the way the board is organized for answering questions specific to a piece of equipment which makes sense, but again if there is a discussion underway I apologize for interrupting it and as a newbie would appreciate a better location to post.


I recognize that the 3808 is a dated A/V receiver in a way, but there are a couple of functions that will keep it relevant to me.


1) Is there a way to seamlessly play an entire directory of music from a USB solid state key? Currently the system and DACs need to re-buffer after every track. This disturbs music that was ripped from CD where the CD played the music seamlessly from track to track. Ripping gapless doesn't help. Ripping as a single track works, but it's a lot of work and inconsistent with how I use the files elsewhere.


I do not want to use a music server at this point as the investment exceeds the current value of the receiver and low cost solutions that use say an iPod dock sound terrible. The 3808 DACs aren't bad at all. If I need to go that route, I'll sell and move on to an HTPC.


2) The speaker distance setup function works well for creating a good surround environment, but how to you effectively eliminate that function and run it in 2 channel mode without depending on the delay etc that the speaker distance setup depends on. I know that if you setup the front channels properly, you get close, but you can definitely tell that there is coloration if you're off by a foot or two i.e. you lose or gain bass.


If technology has marched on, then it has and I need to start over. The rig will go up for sale as will the BD player and likely the speakers (B&W CM series). I know this is not the form to post that. I'm still hopeful that I'm missing something.


Thank you.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21412989
> 
> 
> Quick question, after a screw up all the settings in the trim menu, do i hit the default setting in the GUI to get myself back...



I write mine down for reference. Use Restore (not restrorer) to reset to the autosetup values. You then just have to reset speakers to small, raise xover etc as you would after autosetup. If 3808 has the network Web Control Save/Load feature, that's another option.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walravensmoots* /forum/post/21418997
> 
> 
> 2) The speaker distance setup function works well for creating a good surround environment, but how to you effectively eliminate that function and run it in 2 channel mode without depending on the delay etc that the speaker distance setup depends on. I know that if you setup the front channels properly, you get close, but you can definitely tell that there is coloration if you're off by a foot or two i.e. you lose or gain bass...



Hi welcome and your posting here is perfectly apropo. Once you have run autosetup all speaker distances are automatically entered and Audyssey is enabled. To hear 2 ch content in native format simply press the Stereo button. You can opt for Audyssey On or Off in EQ and you can opt for sub On/Off in the custom Stereo settings part of the Menu. If you chose sub On be sure to select Speakers as Small. After careful sub placement, I prefer using the subs and I always use Audyssey. There is no need to change the distance settings for stereo as the distances for FR/L would still be correct. Traditionally one sets up FR/L and MLP as an equilateral triangle and in the days before DSP it was recommended to keep the tolerance within an inch.


----------



## batpig

but note that if you DO want to change the distances for 2ch stereo, there is a dedicated "2CH DIRECT/STEREO" menu which allows this, and won't affect the settings for multich modes.


----------



## dirk1843

I have been looking for some info that I swore was in this thread, but having no luck so far.


WMA Lossless. HOW does the 3808 support it when streamed from a PC running with WMP11 or better? I think that what is happening is WMP is trans-codding on the fly to PCM. Where can I find out more about this?


My end goal is to have a better understanding of WHY this works on some end-use devices but not others.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundofMind* /forum/post/21422239
> 
> 
> Hi welcome and your posting here is perfectly apropo. Once you have run autosetup all speaker distances are automatically entered and Audyssey is enabled. To hear 2 ch content in native format simply press the Stereo button. You can opt for Audyssey On or Off in EQ and you can opt for sub On/Off in the custom Stereo settings part of the Menu. If you chose sub On be sure to select Speakers as Small. After careful sub placement, I prefer using the subs and I always use Audyssey. There is no need to change the distance settings for stereo as the distances for FR/L would still be correct. Traditionally one sets up FR/L and MLP as an equilateral triangle and in the days before DSP it was recommended to keep the tolerance within an inch.



And there I was thinking MLP meant Meridien Lossless Processing










Obviously it's M.....? Listening Position?


blairy


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> And there I was thinking MLP meant Meridien Lossless Processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's M.....? Listening Position?
> 
> 
> blairy



Main Listening Position


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21427492
> 
> 
> Main Listening Position



Thanks kinda obvious when I think about it










blairy


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks kinda obvious when I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blairy



No problem. Reading these threads, it is easy to think everyone is an expert... when really only a few are. Most of us are trying to learn. Just ignore the condescending posts and don't lose your curiosity.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21426125
> 
> 
> I have been looking for some info that I swore was in this thread, but having no luck so far.
> 
> 
> WMA Lossless. HOW does the 3808 support it when streamed from a PC running with WMP11 or better? I think that what is happening is WMP is trans-codding on the fly to PCM. Where can I find out more about this?
> 
> 
> My end goal is to have a better understanding of WHY this works on some end-use devices but not others.



Yes, since the Denon does not support WMA Lossless, but only WMA, then WMP11 is doing transcoding on the fly. See here for some of the experiments I did to find out working scenarios a while back:
http://gcoupe.wordpress.com/2009/05/...80%93-part-iv/


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21427330
> 
> 
> And there I was thinking MLP meant Meridien Lossless Processing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously it's M.....? Listening Position? blairy



He-he. You're not the first, I assure you. I'd not heard of Meridian Lossless Processing until I got chewed out by a poster for using "MLP" as an abbrev for main listening position (it's in my sig). But I didn't make it up, it's very commonly used on the Audyssey thread where I hang out, and other threads. I am refusing any more calls from the "My Little Pony" fan club attorneys on this matter.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/21429053
> 
> 
> Yes, since the Denon does not support WMA Lossless, but only WMA, then WMP11 is doing transcoding on the fly. See here for some of the experiments I did to find out working scenarios a while back:
> http://gcoupe.wordpress.com/2009/05/...80%93-part-iv/



For my "knowledge bank" so to speak.....what is that called? I know it isn't a part of DLNA or anything like that....WMP is doing, but why doesn't it work with all streaming devices that support WMA? Is it "Play To" or "Windows Plays for Sure" or something like that??


On a side note, I know this has been asked, probably by me, but wanted a refresher.......will the Denon 3808 stream from a DLNA NAS or does it have to be a Pc running WMP or Twonky??


----------



## smdavis1004

I know this has been talked about, but there are so many settings and little changes you can make, not sure what I should and shouldn't do.

I have the Denon 3808ci.


My wife bought me a couple of new speakers for my room so that I could move from 5.1 to 7.1 (very nice of her). I was using a zone 2 setup before and now changed the AMP to 7.1 (will buy and external amp for zone 2 now). Here is the deal: The sound is great but most movies are not in 7.1 and therefore the back speakers are just going to waste. Is there a way to make it so that even on 5.1 sound at least goes to those speakers like the setup would be if I just has 5.1 with A+B (which also sounds good)?


Bottom line, I don't want those back speakers just sitting there.


Thanks in advance,

Stephen


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Yes. Just as DD PLII will simulate 5.1 from a stereo SD channel signal, so to will DD PLIIx simulate 7.1 from either a stereo or 5.1 signal. Run AUTO SETUP again so the AVR recognizes the new speakers. Then set the SB Ch Out setting (p. 43) appropriately.


----------



## smdavis1004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21431525
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yes. Just as DD PLII will simulate 5.1 from a stereo SD channel signal, so to will DD PLIIx simulate 7.1 from either a stereo or 5.1 signal. Run AUTO SETUP again so the AVR recognizes the new speakers. Then set the SB Ch Out setting (p. 43) appropriately.



I should have posted the questions hours ago. You saved me a lot of time and answered my questions exactly. Now the setup is exactly like I want it and I don't feel those speakers are going to waste.


Do you have any suggestions for an new external amp for just a couple of wall speakers that would, in effect, be zone 2?


Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21430897
> 
> 
> For my "knowledge bank" so to speak.....what is that called? I know it isn't a part of DLNA or anything like that....WMP is doing, but why doesn't it work with all streaming devices that support WMA? Is it "Play To" or "Windows Plays for Sure" or something like that??
> 
> 
> On a side note, I know this has been asked, probably by me, but wanted a refresher.......will the Denon 3808 stream from a DLNA NAS or does it have to be a Pc running WMP or Twonky??



I'm streaming music from my nas as I type this. Works a treat.


If it's on your DLNA network it can stream to your 3808.


cheers

blairy


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21430897
> 
> 
> For my "knowledge bank" so to speak.....what is that called? I know it isn't a part of DLNA or anything like that....WMP is doing, but why doesn't it work with all streaming devices that support WMA? Is it "Play To" or "Windows Plays for Sure" or something like that??
> 
> 
> On a side note, I know this has been asked, probably by me, but wanted a refresher.......will the Denon 3808 stream from a DLNA NAS or does it have to be a Pc running WMP or Twonky??



Erm, I'm not sure what you're asking: "what is that called?"


Do you mean the negotiation to select the correct streaming format for the digital media renderer device, or something else? As far as I'm aware, that negotiation process is part of the DLNA spec.


The "Play to" feature of WMP12 is something that is actually an implementation of a feature contained in the DLNA spec .


The "PlaysForSure" branding was something that Microsoft introduced (like the "Certified for Windows" branding) a while back, but I'm pretty sure that it's now dead .


As has been answered, the Denon can stream from a NAS, provided that the NAS can provide the formats that the Denon can handle. However, using the Denon to navigate music libraries on a NAS is abysmally slow and frustrating. I much prefer to use WMP12 to navigate my album collection and use "Play to" to send the stream to be rendered on my Denon...


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/21431666
> 
> 
> I should have posted the questions hours ago. You saved me a lot of time and answered my questions exactly. Now the setup is exactly like I want it and I don't feel those speakers are going to waste.
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for an new external amp for just a couple of wall speakers that would, in effect, be zone 2?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephen



I believe that Any amp will do. I used an old AVR for powering 6 pairs of speakers, for a couple years, from my 3808 zone 2, and it worked fine. Check craigslist.


You would use the line level out of the 3808 to the line in on the 2nd AVR. Volume can be controlled from the 3808 or the 2nd AVR, or an old fashioned in-wall volume control.


To keep control simple, you may be better off getting a 2nd networked AVR, using separate sources from the 3808. I eventually separated completely, with a dedicated whole-house system.


But to keep it cheap, until you can afford a nice amp, I suggest a cheap old AVR.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/21431666
> 
> 
> I should have posted the questions hours ago. You saved me a lot of time and answered my questions exactly. Now the setup is exactly like I want it and I don't feel those speakers are going to waste.
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for an new external amp for just a couple of wall speakers that would, in effect, be zone 2?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephen



As neurorad suggests, any 2CH amp should do the trick ... although if you prefer to buy new rather than used, check out this one ...

http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-AM.../dp/B00026BQJ6


----------



## Neurorad

I am uncertain if the 3808 line level output can be controlled (is variable) in the 7.1 configuration. I used the line level out in a 5.1 setup. I had the old AVR unused, so I used it, instead of the 6 and 7 channels of the 3808.


----------



## ph3ng

Hi guys, I am currently using a hdmi switcher as all my hdmi slots have been used up.


My question is this


I was wondering how the denon will handle say:

1. device A plugged into say component 1 (say by default TV/CABLE) and

2. device B plugged into say hdmi 2 (say by default also TV/CABLE)


Will this setup still work without a hitch? I would like to try an avoid using a hdmi switcher is possible. It is not necessary for device A to be plugged via HDMI so I thought I will swap it with device A.


Will this work. Will the denon be able to pick up the two different inputs and display it accordingly?


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/21433625
> 
> 
> Erm, I'm not sure what you're asking: "what is that called?"
> 
> 
> Do you mean the negotiation to select the correct streaming format for the digital media renderer device, or something else? As far as I'm aware, that negotiation process is part of the DLNA spec.
> 
> 
> The "Play to" feature of WMP12 is something that is actually an implementation of a feature contained in the DLNA spec .
> 
> 
> The "PlaysForSure" branding was something that Microsoft introduced (like the "Certified for Windows" branding) a while back, but I'm pretty sure that it's now dead .
> 
> 
> As has been answered, the Denon can stream from a NAS, provided that the NAS can provide the formats that the Denon can handle. However, using the Denon to navigate music libraries on a NAS is abysmally slow and frustrating. I much prefer to use WMP12 to navigate my album collection and use "Play to" to send the stream to be rendered on my Denon...



I am sorry it is so hard for me to explain what I am asking....LOL


-Denon will not play WMA Lossless off a thumb drive or a external hard drive.

-Denon will play WMA Lossless files if the are on a PC with WMP 11 or better.

-WMP converts these on the fly to PCM.

-PC will not convert these to PCM for an Oppo.


So....the ability of the Denon to play WMA Lossless doesn't reside in the Denon. It is a service of the PC. This doesn't work with every streaming device. So, it is a SERVICE on the PC that works with some (Denon 3808,PS3, Xbox 360) but not others (Oppo, TiVo). The NAME of that service is what I am looking for.


I guess another way to look at it.....is the Denon ASKING WMP to send it PCM versions of WMA Lossless? Or does WMP KNOW the Denon needs that, and handles it.


That conversion is what I am trying to pin down, so I can look for it streaming products and/or ask people like Oppo to implement it.


Hope that makes more sense.


thanks


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad* /forum/post/21434333
> 
> 
> I am uncertain if the 3808 line level output can be controlled (is variable) in the 7.1 configuration. I used the line level out in a 5.1 setup. I had the old AVR unused, so I used it, instead of the 6 and 7 channels of the 3808.



I have zone 1 set up 7.1 all powered by the 3808. The 3808 feeds an external amp for zones 2 and 3. All volumes can be controlled by the 3808.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ph3ng* /forum/post/21438771
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I am currently using a hdmi switcher as all my hdmi slots have been used up.
> 
> 
> My question is this
> 
> 
> I was wondering how the denon will handle say:
> 
> 1. device A plugged into say component 1 (say by default TV/CABLE) and
> 
> 2. device B plugged into say hdmi 2 (say by default also TV/CABLE)
> 
> 
> Will this setup still work without a hitch? I would like to try an avoid using a hdmi switcher is possible. It is not necessary for device A to be plugged via HDMI so I thought I will swap it with device A.
> 
> 
> Will this work. Will the denon be able to pick up the two different inputs and display it accordingly?



are you talking about "stacking" two sources on the same input name, but with different connection types? So both Device A and B will use the "TV/CABLE" name?


then, yes, it will work. As long as input mode is set to AUTO and the HDMI device is turned off, the Denon will automatically select the next higher "priority" input, which will be component video + digital audio after HDMI. You could technically stack three different devices on one source name if you also use analog RCA audio/video.


This is the 3rd question in my FAQ: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21439866
> 
> 
> I am sorry it is so hard for me to explain what I am asking....LOL
> 
> 
> -Denon will not play WMA Lossless off a thumb drive or a external hard drive.
> 
> -Denon will play WMA Lossless files if the are on a PC with WMP 11 or better.
> 
> -WMP converts these on the fly to PCM.
> 
> -PC will not convert these to PCM for an Oppo.
> 
> 
> So....the ability of the Denon to play WMA Lossless doesn't reside in the Denon. It is a service of the PC. This doesn't work with every streaming device. So, it is a SERVICE on the PC that works with some (Denon 3808,PS3, Xbox 360) but not others (Oppo, TiVo). The NAME of that service is what I am looking for.
> 
> 
> I guess another way to look at it.....is the Denon ASKING WMP to send it PCM versions of WMA Lossless? Or does WMP KNOW the Denon needs that, and handles it.
> 
> 
> That conversion is what I am trying to pin down, so I can look for it streaming products and/or ask people like Oppo to implement it.
> 
> 
> Hope that makes more sense.
> 
> 
> thanks



Ah, OK, now I understand. There's a negotiation that occurs between DLNA devices when a DMP (Digital Media Player) or a DMR (Digital Media Renderer) contact a DMS (Digital Media Server). Basically, the DMS asks "what formats can you handle", and the DMP or DMR supply a list of formats.


So WMP11/12 is asking the Denon what it can deal with, and the Denon is essentially saying "PCM or WMA but not WMA Lossless". Since I have all my music files stored as WMA Lossless, WMP11/12 then knows it has to do transcoding on the fly.


It sounds as though the conversation between WMP11 and your Oppo is breaking down somewhere.


There was a time when I installed Wireshark to look at these messages in detail, when I was helping a developer test out his music server application, but that's in the dim and distant past, so I can't be of much further help I'm afraid.


Perhaps someone else with more knowledge can chime in?


----------



## dirk1843

From my reading of the wikipedia article on Microsoft Plays for Sure at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_PlaysForSure 


I believe that is the backbone/service/certification whatever is the right term that allows content streamers to "ask" WMP to trans-code Windows Media Audio Lossless to PCM.


Since it is a "dead" license unfortunately, we can't look for it for compatibility.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21458272
> 
> 
> From my reading of the wikipedia article on Microsoft Plays for Sure at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_PlaysForSure
> 
> 
> I believe that is the backbone/service/certification whatever is the right term that allows content streamers to "ask" WMP to trans-code Windows Media Audio Lossless to PCM.
> 
> 
> Since it is a "dead" license unfortunately, we can't look for it for compatibility.



But the point is that these days, as far as I'm aware, Microsoft are using the DLNA specs, so they don't need their own certification. Microsoft is a member of the DLNA consortium.


Edit: I noticed that you commented a while back that "I know it isn't part of DLNA or anything like that". Erm, not sure why you are saying this, because it *is* a part of DLNA . You may be thinking of the UPnP standard, part of which covers media servers ; but the DLNA specs build on top of the much broader UPnP specs to focus on achieving real interoperability for media devices.


BTW, the media server implementation that I mentioned in a previous message was Jamcast . This is a software implementation of the UPnp/DLNA standards and supports many devices .


----------



## candicoop

I'm using a Denon AVR-3808CI and have spent tons of hours trying to get the receiver working with a Russound SS-4.2 switcher.


I have it setup with 5.1 and I have 2 positions open, Surround B and Surr/Back AMP Assign. I want to connect a switcher to connect additional speakers, though the switcher requires that the speakers have to go onto a speaker A or #1 side.


1.) How do I connect the speakers to the Surr/Back AMP Assign and then program the receiver to use them?


Thank you!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The default position for AMP ASSIGN is Zone 2. If you connect the Russound switcher to the Surr Back/Amp Assign speaker posts you will get independent source/volume audio from analog and optical/digital coax (PCM 2.0 only) sources (ie. no HDMI). If you connect the Russound switcher to the Front B speaker posts you will get any source playing in the main zone (HDMI or otherwise); however, if playing audio in both main zone and the 2nd room, the Front A and Front B speakers will be sharing the same amp and therefore their impedance will be cut in 1/2 (eg. 8Ω speakers will be seen as 4Ω speakers by the AVR).


----------



## candicoop

Hi jdsmoothie,


The part that I am having a hard time with is trying to figure out how to get the receiver to use the speakers connected to Amp Assign after they are connected? I went through different options on the receiver, though none of them worked.


Thanks!


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candicoop* /forum/post/21464412
> 
> 
> Hi jdsmoothie,
> 
> 
> The part that I am having a hard time with is trying to figure out how to get the receiver to use the speakers connected to Amp Assign after they are connected? I went through different options on the receiver, though none of them worked.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



did you run analog wires to the inputs?


----------



## candicoop

Hi kevinwoodward,


Please pardon my ignorance, I'm new to this.


1. By "analog" wires, do you mean speaker wire?


2. Which inputs?


Thanks!


----------



## batpig

if amp assign is set to ZONE 2, then the "Amp Assign" binding posts are now an INDEPENDENT zone with separate power, volume, and source controls. Follow the instructions in the manual (pg 71) to use Zone 2.


the "analog wires" part refers to the fact that HDMI audio (or even multichannel audio over optical/coax) cannot be sent to Zone 2. So you need a "double connection" from HDMI sources to the correct input to get them active for Zone 2 playback: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#multizone


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candicoop* /forum/post/21464601
> 
> 
> Hi kevinwoodward,
> 
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance, I'm new to this.
> 
> 
> 1. By "analog" wires, do you mean speaker wire?
> 
> 
> 2. Which inputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



as batpig says, you need to run them all.

so i have dvd with hdmi, i also run red and white analog rca wires

although i use a mini to mini 1/8inch (headphone style) wire of about 2 feet

with 2 rca/mini stereo connectors


so something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/RiteAV-3-5mm-S...6135288&sr=8-2 

and
http://www.amazon.com/3-5mm-Stereo-M...6135321&sr=1-2 


or just run rca to rca...

I wanted a smaller wire footprint.


try one source and see if you get it working

make sure you push in the button on the speaker selector

and also set zone2 to source and test from main room...


----------



## rakosnicek

Is Denon going to fix the DTS-HD Master audio issue?


I pulled out the test BluRay disc that came with the Oppo BDP-83 (AIX Records HD Sampler) and the 7.1 track with DTS-HA Master audio plays silently with a 5.1 speaker configuration using the latest firmware from Denon for the 3808CI. Lieing to the Denon about it being in a 7.1 configuration makes the audio work but that's not exactly desirable.


----------



## SoundofMind

^rakosnicek, that DTS-HD MA 7.1 track on that disc is _designed_ to not play if you don't have 7.1. See this post on the 83 thread. Would that explain what you're experiencing?


----------



## rakosnicek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundofMind* /forum/post/21468900
> 
> 
> ^rakosnicek, that DTS-HD MA 7.1 track on that disc is _designed_ to not play if you don't have 7.1. See this post on the 83 thread. Would that explain what you're experiencing?



It would explain it.


I don't quite get why all of the other 7.1 tracks are allowed to function for some value of the word "function" but this one not. I suppose it has something to do with the DTS spec.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candicoop* /forum/post/21464601
> 
> 
> Hi kevinwoodward,
> 
> 
> Please pardon my ignorance, I'm new to this.
> 
> 
> 1. By "analog" wires, do you mean speaker wire?
> 
> 
> 2. Which inputs?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



How did you make out on this project?

All set?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/21469353
> 
> 
> It would explain it.
> 
> 
> I don't quite get why all of the other 7.1 tracks are allowed to function for some value of the word "function" but this one not. I suppose it has something to do with the DTS spec.



it's just the way this test is designed to work.


there was a whole big discussion about this very test a while back in the 4310ci thread, where FilmMixer (who BTW is a professional, Emmy winning film mixer) first reported that result with the AIX disc. For a few weeks everyone was up in a tizzy thinking that Denons did not properly handle DTS-HD decoding, and then FilmMixer (after speaking with the folks at DTS and AIX) got to the bottom of it and declared that the bug... wasn't. So, in other words, nothing to see here


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gcoupe* /forum/post/21459013
> 
> 
> But the point is that these days, as far as I'm aware, Microsoft are using the DLNA specs, so they don't need their own certification. Microsoft is a member of the DLNA consortium.
> 
> 
> Edit: I noticed that you commented a while back that "I know it isn't part of DLNA or anything like that". Erm, not sure why you are saying this, because it *is* a part of DLNA . You may be thinking of the UPnP standard, part of which covers media servers ; but the DLNA specs build on top of the much broader UPnP specs to focus on achieving real interoperability for media devices.
> 
> 
> BTW, the media server implementation that I mentioned in a previous message was Jamcast . This is a software implementation of the UPnp/DLNA standards and supports many devices .



When I mentioned that it wasn't part of DLNA, my thinking was that WMA Lossless conversion to PCM isn't part of DLNA or it would work with all DLNA devices, as it does on 3808 and PS3.


----------



## candicoop

Hi Kevin,


I think I have it finally figured out, however, I spoke to someone from Denon who recommended AGAINST using the passive 4 speaker switcher even though it has impedance matching. He said I really need a way to power it so I do not fry my Denon.


I am considering this unit:
http://www.sonance.com/products/electronics/detail/234 


though it is only designed for 3 pairs of speakers.


1.) Is it a bad idea to put make two speakers piggy back into one port? I could do this with two sets of speakers that are used outside that are not often used.


2.) If I were to do this, would I just connect the second set of speaker wires into the same ports that are being used by the other speakers? Is there anything else to be done?


Thanks!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21469536
> 
> 
> How did you make out on this project?
> 
> All set?


----------



## candicoop

Does anyone know of a powered switching device that will enable me to connect 4 speakers to connect to my receiver? I am findings lots of devices that connect 3, 6, and 10 speakers, though not 4 or even 5.


Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You may want to consider a 2CH external amp and connect the Zone 2 preouts to the 2CH amp and the russound switch to that amp. You can pick up a 2CH used amp on Craigslist for generally about $50-$100 or consider the one below.

http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-AM.../dp/B00026BQJ6


----------



## candicoop

Hi jdsmoothie,


Why are you suggesting a 2CH external amp instead of just getting the 4CH powered unit?


Thanks!


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candicoop* /forum/post/21480063
> 
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> 
> I think I have it finally figured out, however, I spoke to someone from Denon who recommended AGAINST using the passive 4 speaker switcher even though it has impedance matching. He said I really need a way to power it so I do not fry my Denon.
> 
> 
> I am considering this unit:
> http://www.sonance.com/products/electronics/detail/234
> 
> 
> though it is only designed for 3 pairs of speakers.
> 
> 
> 1.) Is it a bad idea to put make two speakers piggy back into one port? I could do this with two sets of speakers that are used outside that are not often used.
> 
> 
> 2.) If I were to do this, would I just connect the second set of speaker wires into the same ports that are being used by the other speakers? Is there anything else to be done?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I think that's over kill.

I use zone 2 to a speaker switch. something like this: http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/ishipo4pasps.html 


30.00


works great

it makes the receiver think that you have one set of speakers


does that work for you?


start with getting some output into zone 2


did you run the additional wires?


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candicoop* /forum/post/21481580
> 
> 
> Hi jdsmoothie,
> 
> 
> Why are you suggesting a 2CH external amp instead of just getting the 4CH powered unit?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It's about $200 less expensive.


----------



## candicoop

Hi Kevin,


I currently have this passive speaker selector:
http://www.russound.com/product_detail.php?i=1763 


The person I spoke to from Denon warned me that this could fry the receiver. How is the one that you linked to any different? The Denon guy told me he gets 2-3 calls a day from people who do this and fry their receivers.


Thanks!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21481970
> 
> 
> I think that's over kill.
> 
> I use zone 2 to a speaker switch. something like this: http://www.outdoorspeakerdepot.com/ishipo4pasps.html
> 
> 
> 30.00
> 
> 
> works great
> 
> it makes the receiver think that you have one set of speakers
> 
> 
> does that work for you?
> 
> 
> start with getting some output into zone 2
> 
> 
> did you run the additional wires?


----------



## candicoop

If I'm going to connect 4 speakers don't I need a 4 channel amp and not a 2?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21482100
> 
> 
> It's about $200 less expensive.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The Denon rep is likely exaggerating ... with very low background music only levels you could likely get away with connecting the switch directly to the AVR (especially no issues when not using the main zone); however, it would be safer to connect an external 2CH amp as I noted previously.


Note the first line in the marketing info on that switch ....

_"The SS-4.2 allows you to switch up to four speaker pairs connected to a *stereo amplifier*."_


You're only passing 2CH audio so you only need a 2CH amp ... the switch will direct the 2CH audio to the 4 sets of "stereo" speakers.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21482793
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> The Denon rep is likely exaggerating ... with very low background music only levels you could likely get away with connecting the switch directly to the AVR (especially no issues when not using the main zone); however, it would be safer to connect an external 2CH amp as I noted previously.
> 
> 
> Note the first line in the marketing info on that switch ....
> 
> _"The SS-4.2 allows you to switch up to four speaker pairs connected to a *stereo amplifier*."_
> 
> 
> You're only passing 2CH audio so you only need a 2CH amp ... the switch will direct the 2CH audio to the 4 sets of "stereo" speakers.



why not just a speaker selectory switch as I suggested a couple posts back?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Read the first part of that quote you just posted ... a little slower this time.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21482863
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Read the first part of that quote you just posted ... a little slower this time.



i read it.

it's just I have been doing this without an amp for years...

no issues.


----------



## candicoop

Hi guys,


To sum it up for a newbie like me, without any experience doing this.


1. Do you think the Russound 4 pr. Speaker Selector (I already bought it), Single Source SS-4.2 should be sufficient for running 7 additional speakers in zone 2?


2. If so, do I need to be concerned with how loud it is? Can I have all 7 speakers on at the same time? Can I have 7 speakers in addition to my 5.1? What restrictions do I need to be concerned with?


Thanks for your help and patience!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The switch should suffice just fine, and if the AVR doesn't shut down in protection mode when both the main zone and all Zone 2 speakers are running, then you should be fine there as well. I suggested the 2CH amp merely for peace of mind as there would then definitely be no worries about the AVR shutting down.


----------



## candicoop

1. What do I do if it does shut down in protection mode? How do you get it out of protection mode?


2. Does volume make a difference when running all 7 speakers , or is that not an issue?


Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

1. Power OFF the AVR. Disconnect the switch from the AVR (and get a 2CH amp) and power the AVR back ON again and you should be good to go.


2. Yes, of course .. the louder the volume the more power is drawn from the AVR.


As Kevin noted above ... he isn't using an external amp and has had no problems so it will depend mostly on how often you have all speakers running in both main zone and other rooms.


----------



## candicoop

Ok, for peace of mind, lets say I get the other amp
http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-AM...=5336055023-20 


1. Do I still use my Russound 4 pr. Speaker Selector, Single Source SS-4.2 to switch the speakers? Will it work with this amp?


2. I have an old Sony STR-D650Z receiver somewhere in a box
http://www.fowlervillehistory.org/st...reo_av_re.html 


Can I just use the Sony to power the second zone?


Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

1. Yes.

2. Yes, that will work as well.


----------



## nlsteele

JD, bless your patience. You're an asset to the forums.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *candicoop* /forum/post/21483440
> 
> 
> Ok, for peace of mind, lets say I get the other amp
> http://www.amazon.com/AudioSource-AM...=5336055023-20
> 
> 
> 1. Do I still use my Russound 4 pr. Speaker Selector, Single Source SS-4.2 to switch the speakers? Will it work with this amp?
> 
> 
> 2. I have an old Sony STR-D650Z receiver somewhere in a box
> http://www.fowlervillehistory.org/st...reo_av_re.html
> 
> 
> Can I just use the Sony to power the second zone?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for your help!



or just use the rear amp and not an extra receiver..


----------



## mckeand13

I'm looking at buying a 3808CI locally. The owner stated that is does have the Audyssey Feature Pack upgrade. How can I confirm this?


He also said the firmware was up to date. What is the latest version as of today?


Thanks!


----------



## batpig

Just go into the GUI and check Audyssey settings. If it has Dynamic EQ/Volume then it has the upgrade by definition.


Not sure about current firmware but thats not a big deal, worst case you update when you get it home. If the guy has it networked you can go into the network settings and have it check for an update, it will tell you if there is newer firmware available.


----------



## ppasteur

 http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/ 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=995566 


Should list the latest FW in one or both, along with release notes.


----------



## Cobra5wood

I added a 2nd Supercube I to my theater last week using an RCA "y" connector from my Denon 3808. Both subwoofers seemed "dormant" afterwards. Do I have to change any settings in the 3808? I did notice that if I tap the gold input screws on the back of either subwoofer that the red light then comes on and they start to work. Anyone care to offer an idea about what is happening? I haven't had a chance to rerun Audyssey XT yet.


----------



## batpig

A Y splitter is totally passive. The receiver has no idea it's there so how could it possibly be a setting?


That sounds more like a problem with the cable or the sub itself. You need to do some more testing.


----------



## Cobra5wood

The problem is happening to both my original Supercube I with it's original cable along with the new sub and cable. I'll try another "y" splitter from a source other than "rat shack". Once both subs are active they both work just fine.


----------



## batpig

Does each sub work normally when you remove the splitter from the equation?


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/21515741
> 
> 
> The problem is happening to both my original Supercube I with it's original cable along with the new sub and cable. I'll try another "y" splitter from a source other than "rat shack". Once both subs are active they both work just fine.



My SC1 stopped working on my Denny as well, I hooked it up to a diff receiver and it came back, I haven't moved it back yet to see what the deal is.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/21514106
> 
> 
> I added a 2nd Supercube I to my theater last week using an RCA "y" connector from my Denon 3808. Both subwoofers seemed "dormant" afterwards. Do I have to change any settings in the 3808? I did notice that if I tap the gold input screws on the back of either subwoofer that the red light then comes on and they start to work. Anyone care to offer an idea about what is happening? I haven't had a chance to rerun Audyssey XT yet.



Rerun Audyssey and adjust your subwoofers' plate-amp gains till you get positive numbers for the sub trim from Audyssey, something below +2 would be best (I find even +1 works for me), but closer in this instance may be better for you. The voltage presenting to your subs has been reduced by splitting it and it's not triggering the auto-on for them. Running with the feed a little hot and the plate-amp gain down will present the same sound profile but have an easier time "waking" them. I run dual JBL L8400Ps with a Y-splitter as well.


Hope this helps.


----------



## blairy

I've had my AVR3808 for almost four years. I've never noticed it running hot in that time. It's in a rack that is open on all four sides...basically a frame with shelves.


Recently went overseas (only for a week) and before we went away unplugged everything (bar fridges) from the power points.


Been back for almost two weeks and yesterday I was connecting a HDD to my Opo BD player and noticed a fair anount of heat in the rack.


Further checking revelaed this was the AVR3808. Hot, not too hot touch, but hotter than I've noticed it before.


Might something have gone awry by disconnecting it for aweek or so or do I just need to wise up and get more open space around my AVR3808. Whilst the rack is open on all sides, the AVR3808 fits in between two shelves with limited space above....never been a problem before though










Cheers

blairy


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21525706
> 
> 
> I've had my AVR3808 for almost four years. I've never noticed it running hot in that time. It's in a rack that is open on all four sides...basically a frame with shelves.
> 
> 
> Recently went overseas (only for a week) and before we went away unplugged everything (bar fridges) from the power points.
> 
> 
> Been back for almost two weeks and yesterday I was connecting a HDD to my Opo BD player and noticed a fair anount of heat in the rack.
> 
> 
> Further checking revelaed this was the AVR3808. Hot, not too hot touch, but hotter than I've noticed it before.
> 
> 
> Might something have gone awry by disconnecting it for aweek or so or do I just need to wise up and get more open space around my AVR3808. Whilst the rack is open on all sides, the AVR3808 fits in between two shelves with limited space above....never been a problem before though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> blairy



Mine has always run (((HOT))) I installed dual fans in my rack to try and keep it COOL/WARM, been doing the job for a few years now.


HH


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood* /forum/post/21514106
> 
> 
> I added a 2nd Supercube I to my theater last week using an RCA "y" connector from my Denon 3808. Both subwoofers seemed "dormant" afterwards. Do I have to change any settings in the 3808? I did notice that if I tap the gold input screws on the back of either subwoofer that the red light then comes on and they start to work. Anyone care to offer an idea about what is happening? I haven't had a chance to rerun Audyssey XT yet.



I have seen my sub go to "sleep" and not wake up until the volume on the 3808 was raised to above -50.


I think it is a glitch in the "wake" mode of the the subs.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21528241
> 
> 
> I have seen my sub go to "sleep" and not wake up until the volume on the 3808 was raised to above -50.
> 
> 
> I think it is a glitch in the "wake" mode of the the subs.



Have you tried ensuring with your sub's gain setting that Audyssey's corrections or at least your raw trim level on the sub is in the positive, preferably closer to or slightly greater than +1? If it's negative, you're reducing the magnitude of signal the sub's trigger is receiving and it's not enough to "wake" it.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21525706
> 
> 
> I've had my AVR3808 for almost four years. I've never noticed it running hot in that time. It's in a rack that is open on all four sides...basically a frame with shelves.
> 
> 
> Recently went overseas (only for a week) and before we went away unplugged everything (bar fridges) from the power points.
> 
> 
> Been back for almost two weeks and yesterday I was connecting a HDD to my Opo BD player and noticed a fair anount of heat in the rack.
> 
> 
> Further checking revelaed this was the AVR3808. Hot, not too hot touch, but hotter than I've noticed it before.
> 
> 
> Might something have gone awry by disconnecting it for aweek or so or do I just need to wise up and get more open space around my AVR3808. Whilst the rack is open on all sides, the AVR3808 fits in between two shelves with limited space above....never been a problem before though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> blairy



I'm curious how often you touch it? Under what conditions? Just to get an apples/apples comparison. I always think mine is pretty warm and installed a USB powered fan to help give me peace of mind.


----------



## blairy

Mine is in a rack open on all for sides however the shelf above is write close.


I was next to the rack connecting HDD to BD player and noticed heat coming from somewhere. Initially presumed it was plasma but traced it to avr3808.


Not too hot to touch but very hot. Avr had been on for a few hours but only at nominal listening levels for tv or background music.


Will remove shelf above and see how it goes


Blairy


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21538129
> 
> 
> Mine is in a rack open on all for sides however the shelf above is write close.
> 
> 
> I was next to the rack connecting HDD to BD player and noticed heat coming from somewhere. Initially presumed it was plasma but traced it to avr3808.
> 
> 
> Not too hot to touch but very hot. Avr had been on for a few hours but only at nominal listening levels for tv or background music.
> 
> 
> Will remove shelf above and see how it goes
> 
> 
> Blairy



HDMI upconversion and passing will typically generate substantial heat too if you have those turned on. Where on the unit is the most heat coming from? Front? Back? Left? Right?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/21538642
> 
> 
> HDMI upconversion and passing will typically generate substantial heat too if you have those turned on. Where on the unit is the most heat coming from? Front? Back? Left? Right?



Top










blairy


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21545077
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blairy



Where *on the top*? Front? Back? Left? Right? It'll help you determine if your heat is derived from the sound or the video components.


This was a funny response, though, and I chuckled for what it's worth.


----------



## venon1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/21547458
> 
> 
> Where *on the top*? Front? Back? Left? Right? It'll help you determine if your heat is derived from the sound or the video components.
> 
> 
> This was a funny response, though, and I chuckled for what it's worth.



This is an interesting subject. My 3808 sometimes gets very hot and sometimes don't. This happens without changing any settings. Very strange. When it's hot, the majority of the heat comes from the left side and top center.


----------



## kevinwoodward

jdsmoothie, batpig...etc.


I was trying to figure out why my supercube1 wasn't working...

tried my SC2 same situation, ran the Audysey again, found the sub,

then when listening no sub, but sub light on.


When I checked it had set the level to -10.5db, which was nothing.

I set it back up on manual, but if I am not mistaken I am not in Audysey mode now.


Why is this suddenly happen (a while, I did update recently (2-4 months) not sure if it happened then as I moved from my in wall speakers to some full range towers and the lack of sub is not as noticeable.


Whats the right setting and amount of override if I now need to for some reason for the sub settings and still get the most of the auto setup?


thanks in advance all,


Kevin


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Lower the sub gain/volume knob a couple of notches and run AUTO SETUP again so the sub trim is set closer to 0db (although just needs to be "closer" to 0db, not on it). Then if you prefer more bass, use the remote control to bump up the sub channel a few db to suit your preference.


----------



## seplant

I just got an Oppo BDP-93 and plan to use it for playing 3D blu-rays. I want to keep my 3808 but still be able to play lossless audio from the Oppo. Is my only option for doing this to run one of the HDMI outputs from the Oppo directly to my projector and the second HDMI output to the 3808, or is the 3808 capable of routing the video from one HDMI input to the HDMI output and simultaneously playing audio from a different HDMI input?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seplant* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got an Oppo BDP-93 and plan to use it for playing 3D blu-rays. I want to keep my 3808 but still be able to play lossless audio from the Oppo. Is my only option for doing this to run one of the HDMI outputs from the Oppo directly to my projector and the second HDMI output to the 3808, or is the 3808 capable of routing the video from one HDMI input to the HDMI output and simultaneously playing audio from a different HDMI input?



Two cables from the Oppo.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seplant* /forum/post/21555831
> 
> 
> I just got an Oppo BDP-93 and plan to use it for playing 3D blu-rays. I want to keep my 3808 but still be able to play lossless audio from the Oppo. Is my only option for doing this to run one of the HDMI outputs from the Oppo directly to my projector and the second HDMI output to the 3808, or is the 3808 capable of routing the video from one HDMI input to the HDMI output and simultaneously playing audio from a different HDMI input?



The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 therefore you'll need to route one cable from the Oppo to the TV for video and one cable to the AVR for audio.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21545077
> 
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blairy





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele* /forum/post/21547458
> 
> 
> Where *on the top*? Front? Back? Left? Right? It'll help you determine if your heat is derived from the sound or the video components.
> 
> 
> This was a funny response, though, and I chuckled for what it's worth.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313* /forum/post/21551061
> 
> 
> This is an interesting subject. My 3808 sometimes gets very hot and sometimes don't. This happens without changing any settings. Very strange. When it's hot, the majority of the heat comes from the left side and top center.



It's hot all over the top, which based on other cmments here indicates I need to move the sehlf above the AVR away and let more air in (or heat out). Both sides are also hot (although don't seem as hot as the top).


Will move shelf today and see how iot goes.


Thanks

blairy


----------



## seplant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21555952
> 
> 
> The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 therefore you'll need to route one cable from the Oppo to the TV for video and one cable to the AVR for audio.



Thanks for the responses. I have read where the 3808 will pass the 3D video through to a 3D display with no problem, but it can get only compressed audio if a single HDMI cable is used. I was asking if the 3808 can pass a video only signal from one HDMI input while playing audio from a separate HDMI input, since the Oppo has two HDMI outputs and can be configured to make one of those outputs be video only.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Although some 3D formats will pass through the 3808, full 1080p 3D from a BDP will not, therefore your only configuration is as I suggested. Also, the dual HDMI to the AVR for audio configuration will not work either.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Does Denon have an app for android that can control the 3808CI, wanna be able to control Zone II if it's possible?


HH


----------



## rec head

I'm using "AVR-Remote" and think it is pretty good. It is way better than the Denon interface for navigating the Net/USB.

https://market.android.com/details?i...vrremote&hl=en


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/21561322
> 
> 
> I'm using "AVR-Remote" and think it is pretty good. It is way better than the Denon interface for navigating the Net/USB.
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?i...vrremote&hl=en



After I install AVR-Remote, what do I have to do to the 3808 so I can use it in other rooms or outside?


----------



## rec head

As long as it is on the same network you just start it, let it search for your 3808 or type in it's address, then start using it. There are zone tabs at the top. The interface isn't super awesome but it is pretty darn good.


When you're using Net/USB or Tuner inputs pressing "display" on AVR-Remote will give you options.


----------



## dsaj

Trying to hook up my turntable to the 3808. How do I program my phono jacks to be available through my source select from the main display or my remote?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Resolved via PM ... PHONO input was set to DELETE.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/21561444
> 
> 
> After I install AVR-Remote, what do I have to do to the 3808 so I can use it in other rooms or outside?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head* /forum/post/21561953
> 
> 
> As long as it is on the same network you just start it, let it search for your 3808 or type in it's address, then start using it. There are zone tabs at the top. The interface isn't super awesome but it is pretty darn good.
> 
> 
> When you're using Net/USB or Tuner inputs pressing "display" on AVR-Remote will give you options.



To be on a network with the 3808, does it have to be Ethernet connection only?


HH


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Just as your phone must be connected via wifi to your wireless router, so to must the 3808CI be connected to the router for the phone app to communicate with the 3808CI, either with direct ethernet or via a wireless bridge or using powerline adapters.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

A wireless bridge would be any wireless router that has a "bridge" setting capability.

http://www.staples.com/Netgear-WNCE2...NCE2001-100NAS 

http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Wirel...8997797&sr=8-1


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21562847
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> A wireless bridge would be any wireless router that has a "bridge" setting capability.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/Netgear-WNCE2...NCE2001-100NAS
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Wirel...8997797&sr=8-1



Your fast, I searched and found out it's everywhere, so I deleted the post,,Which one in your links is the best to use with the 3808?


HH


----------



## jdsmoothie

Likely the second one although you could use the "Search This Thread" button to find out what others have posted in the thread as using.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21562934
> 
> 
> Likely the second one although you could use the "Search This Thread" button to find out what others have posted in the thread as using.



Thanks for your help.


HH


----------



## HuskerHarley

I ran Auydssey and forgot a few tweaks after it's done.

Please advise me of correct settings.


It showed my speakers LARGE, I changed to SMALL.


Room EQ -> "Audyssey" ((choices Audyssey Byp. L/R, Audyssey Flat, Manual, OFF))

Dynamic EQ -> ON

Dynamic Volume -> OFF


Crossover Freq. "40Hz" ((choices 40Hz-250Hz or Advanced))

I'm guessing Advanced:

Front 80Hz ((choices 40Hz-250Hz ))

Center 80Hz ((choices 40Hz-250Hz ))

Surround 80Hz ((choices 40Hz-250Hz ))

LFE 100 ((choices 40Hz-250Hz ))



EXT. IN SETUP

Subwoofer Level "+15dB" ((choices 0dB,5dB,10dB)) Seems high, but...


HH


----------



## batpig

All your settings look just fine







the EXT IN thing only applies to the multich analog inputs. (see my website)


You can set Audyssey settings by source, eg you may want dyn vol on for some inputs but not others.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Settings are all correct, although raise the LPF for LFE up to 120hz to let the full LFE (0.1) signal pass through to the AVR. Also, unless you are passing a 5.1 analog signal from a BDP/DVD player or other device, the EXT IN setting is not used.


----------



## HuskerHarley

Thanks, jdsmoothie & batpig-->










HH


----------



## Badas

Hey, Trying to get a 3D pass solution using the Denon 3808 and Denon 1611.

Any ideas?


Split the HDMI signal from 1611 and send one to a splitter pass the 3808 chain and one to the 3808. Run coax to the amp for Sound on 3D. Split HDMI output (3808) cabel in two, have one input from amp and one from player.

If 2D then the amp will decode the soundtrack (HDMI) and send the picture.

If 3D. It get messy. HDMI will go to HDMI splitter from Player and go to splitter out of amp, then go to splitter by projector (running 2 projectors 1 for 2D, Cineversum Blackwing 3. 1 for 3D Benq W7000). My 3D will have to go througth 3 HDMI splitters. Ouch. Sound out of coax into amp.


Is this correct?


Ta Dono


----------



## batpig

dude, that's too messy. Just run HDMI to the display and digital audio to the receiver, or get a different Blu-ray player with dual HDMI outs if you care that much about lossless audio on 3D blu-rays.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/21589090
> 
> 
> Hey, Trying to get a 3D pass solution using the Denon 3808 and Denon 1611.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Split the HDMI signal from 1611 and send one to a splitter pass the 3808 chain and one to the 3808. Run coax to the amp for Sound on 3D. Split HDMI output (3808) cabel in two, have one input from amp and one from player.
> 
> If 2D then the amp will decode the soundtrack (HDMI) and send the picture.
> 
> If 3D. It get messy. HDMI will go to HDMI splitter from Player and go to splitter out of amp, then go to splitter by projector (running 2 projectors 1 for 2D, Cineversum Blackwing 3. 1 for 3D Benq W7000). My 3D will have to go througth 3 HDMI splitters. Ouch. Sound out of coax into amp.
> 
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> 
> Ta Dono



batpigs right (as usual) and I do this using an Oppo BDP93, works a treat.


Perhaps another option is HDMI to yout 3D tv and analogue outs to the 3808?


blairy


----------



## daeagles

I have had my Denon for about 3-4 years now, and just today it decided to shut off. When I turn it back on it clicks on, then turns right back off. I unplugged everything and still doing the same thing. It is set as DVD when turns on.


Tried resetting the microprocessor and still turns right back on then off. Standby button just flashing.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daeagles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my Denon for about 3-4 years now, and just today it decided to shut off. When I turn it back on it clicks on, then turns right back off. I unplugged everything and still doing the same thing. It is set as DVD when turns on.
> 
> 
> Tried resetting the microprocessor and still turns right back on then off. Standby button just flashing.



That is what mine did after a lightning strike.


----------



## daeagles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21597611
> 
> 
> That is what mine did after a lightning strike.



Did your's ever turn back on.


It resets just fine and everything on the screen shows up, but just turns right back off.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daeagles* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Did your's ever turn back on.
> 
> 
> It resets just fine and everything on the screen shows up, but just turns right back off.



No. Needed repair. I ended up ebaying it (after several attempts to fix it) and filed a home owner's claim. Bought a 4311.


----------



## Benje2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21558122
> 
> 
> It's hot all over the top, which based on other cmments here indicates I need to move the sehlf above the AVR away and let more air in (or heat out). Both sides are also hot (although don't seem as hot as the top).
> 
> 
> Will move shelf today and see how iot goes.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> blairy



blairy


did you solve your problem? On my 3808, and on my friend's 3310 and 3311 I have used a laptop cooling fan, purchased from Jaycar for about $15. USB powered, so it fires up whenever the amp is on - powered by the front panel USB plug. I place it on top of the amp, and it literally 'sucks' the heat out of the amp. Clear plastic so it doesn't look terrible either.


I hope the 3808 lasts a lot longer given the cooler (or less hot) internals.


Benje (OZ)


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21589520
> 
> 
> dude, that's too messy. Just run HDMI to the display and digital audio to the receiver, or get a different Blu-ray player with dual HDMI outs if you care that much about lossless audio on 3D blu-rays.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21590428
> 
> 
> batpigs right (as usual) and I do this using an Oppo BDP93, works a treat.
> 
> 
> Perhaps another option is HDMI to yout 3D tv and analogue outs to the 3808?
> 
> 
> blairy



I don't care about lossless audio and the Oppo won't work for me. I have 3 blu-ray players into my 3808. Oppo BD 83, Denon and PS3. If the 10 meter cabel is being used straight from my 3D blu-ray player the other players won't have a cabel to use (1 cabel from the 3808). I think in my room it is going to impossible to run another 10 meter cabel up to the projector just for 3D.

Would a wireless HDMI solution work?


Is there another solution? I don't really want to shop for a new amp. I really like the 3808. However I think it might be the only solution.










Ta Dono


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Badas* /forum/post/21607909
> 
> 
> I don't care about lossless audio and the Oppo won't work for me. I have 3 blu-ray players into my 3808. Oppo BD 83, Denon and PS3. If the 10 meter cabel is being used straight from my 3D blu-ray player the other players won't have a cabel to use (1 cabel from the 3808). I think in my room it is going to impossible to run another 10 meter cabel up to the projector just for 3D.
> 
> Would a wireless HDMI solution work?
> 
> 
> Is there another solution? I don't really want to shop for a new amp. I really like the 3808. However I think it might be the only solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ta Dono



why not run component from 1 or 2 of your 3 BluRay players?


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21607996
> 
> 
> why not run component from 1 or 2 of your 3 BluRay players?



No, that won't be good. I then will be downgraded to analogue.

I will also still have to run new cables.


This is what I have now:


I have Zone A and B blu-rays. I'm from New Zealand so we are Zone B.


I have a Zone A Playstation 3 USA

Zone A,B,C Oppo BDP-83 which I leave on Zone A

Zone B Denon 1611 Blu-ray.


If I want to watch Zone A. I put it in the Oppo. If I want Zone B

then I put it in the Denon. If I have a problem with a machine or Disc

one of the other players can do it.


All three players are inputted into the Denon 3808 using HDMI. I then

run a Audioquest 10 meter HDMI cable up to a Cineversum Blackwing 3

(JVC DILA projector) from the 3808.


I have recently purchased a Benq DLP 3D projector just to use on 3D.

So I was looking for a solution to use the Denon 1611 to feed it 3D.


The way I look at it I could do the following:


Feed the HDMI cable straight up to the Benq projector from the 1611

and plug a coax cable to the 3808. With this solution if I wanted to watch

2D from this or the other players I will have to grab the cable going from the

Denon player to the benq and re plug it back into the amp and Cineversum

Projector. Just the way I have it now. Not a good solution.


I could buy a new 3D capable amp. Don't really want to.


Send the Benq projector back and not worry about 3D. I am really

thinking about doing this. If I had to choose 3D or the 3808 amp. I

think the 3808 would win.


Some other solution of connecting the Denon 1611 to the Benq

and the amp for 2D and 3D. Like I previously posted below:

Split the HDMI signal from 1611 and send one to a splitter pass

the 3808 chain and one to the 3808. Run coax to the amp for Sound

on 3D. Split HDMI output (3808) cable in two, have one input from amp

and one from player.

If 2D then the amp will decode the soundtrack (HDMI) and send the picture.

If 3D. It get messy. HDMI will go to HDMI splitter from Player and go to

splitter out of amp, then go to splitter by projector (running 2 projectors

1 for 2D, Cineversum Blackwing 3. 1 for 3D Benq W7000). My 3D will

have to go througth 3 HDMI splitters. Ouch. Sound out of coax into amp.


Any ideas????


Ta Dono


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If adding a dual HDMI 1.4 BDP as suggested is out of the question, then passing on 3D is likely your only choice as anytime an HDMI switch/splitter is in the mix, it will always default to the lowest common denominator device connected, so if connected to both HDMI 1.3 and HDMI 1.4 devices, a full 1080p 3D video signal will not pass.


Although you didn't mention an HTPC in the setup, using a Blu Ray capable HTPC (with some EDID modifications) connected to the 3808CI may allow you to pass 3D video through the 3808CI.


----------



## Badas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21611421
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> If adding a dual HDMI 1.4 BDP as suggested is out of the question, then passing on 3D is likely your only choice as anytime an HDMI switch/splitter is in the mix, it will always default to the lowest common denominator device connected, so if connected to both HDMI 1.3 and HDMI 1.4 devices, a full 1080p 3D video signal will not pass.
> 
> 
> Although you didn't mention an HTPC in the setup, using a Blu Ray capable HTPC (with some EDID modifications) connected to the 3808CI may allow you to pass 3D video through the 3808CI.



Thanks JDSmoothie. Thanks for all your help everyone.


I've made up my mine. The 3808 and 2D wins. I've spoke to the shop and I am returning the Benq 3D.

With my 2D setup at the moment everything is easy and user friendly. I haven't had a fault with HDMI handshakes at all. I will stick with that. May look at it again in a few years but will factor in a new receiver.


Ta Dono


----------



## sittodorov

Hello fellows I have the following problem. I use my PC like a Music server. It is wired to my d-link router and from there to my Denon 3808. I use my Denon 3808 network capabilities to access my entire music library. My library is organized as follows folders of bands/albums/mp3 320 kbps songs. My PC runs Winows XP Service pack 3 and Media player 11 as it was required from Denon.

It happens some of the songs I am trying to play to block the receiver. On the display shows name of the song + 0:00 like minutes and seconds and I can't move from there even if I switch to a different input source or trying to go back in the menus or even switching off the receiver. The only one thing to works is to change the way receiver gets IP address from DHCP on to off or opposite and then I can access net/ usb feature as normal.

I do reset the microprocessor and have one of the latest firmware versions. Always have the same problem with certain albums. Help will be much appreciated resolving this irritating issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CHuntMD

sittodorov, Other than mobile devices you should hard code everything with fixed ip/dns/gateway. You mentioned your PC and AP/Router is hard wired. How does the 3808 connect?


I have my PC & AP/Router upstairs. I have cat-5 running to the family room fished next to a HVAC duct. I have a old Linksys WRT45GS running DD-WRT. Wifi+DHCP is off and it has a fixed IP in the same range as the main AP/Router. I then plug the 3808, PS3, NAS and TV into the router.


When streaming HD Vids to the PS3 I was getting random stutters. Really bad when running the Linksys firmware. Much better when running the DD-WRT firmware.


The key to no stuttering? 100HalfDuplex which is not the default. Most folks run full duplex. I used the builtin PS3 network test and then the exact same videos that were causing stuttering. When streaming 99.9% of the data is going 1 direction.

CEH


----------



## sittodorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHuntMD* /forum/post/21618251
> 
> 
> sittodorov, Other than mobile devices you should hard code everything with fixed ip/dns/gateway. You mentioned your PC and AP/Router is hard wired. How does the 3808 connect?
> 
> 
> I have my PC & AP/Router upstairs. I have cat-5 running to the family room fished next to a HVAC duct. I have a old Linksys WRT45GS running DD-WRT. Wifi+DHCP is off and it has a fixed IP in the same range as the main AP/Router. I then plug the 3808, PS3, NAS and TV into the router.
> 
> 
> When streaming HD Vids to the PS3 I was getting random stutters. Really bad when running the Linksys firmware. Much better when running the DD-WRT firmware.
> 
> 
> The key to no stuttering? 100HalfDuplex which is not the default. Most folks run full duplex. I used the builtin PS3 network test and then the exact same videos that were causing stuttering. When streaming 99.9% of the data is going 1 direction.
> 
> CEH



Thanks for the quick reply CHuntMD,

My Denon 3808 is hard wired to my d-link router by Cat-5e I guess. And don't get me wrong It's working perfect except for some of the albums (like 5% of my entire library) in my library. I am wondering how denon handles the ID3 tags of the mp3 songs and could this be the the problem. I tried to remove the problematic albums and add them again but the issue persist. Any ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sittodorov* /forum/post/21619245
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply CHuntMD,
> 
> My Denon 3808 is hard wired to my d-link router by Cat-5e I guess. And don't get me wrong It's working perfect except for some of the albums (like 5% of my entire library) in my library. I am wondering how denon handles the ID3 tags of the mp3 songs and could this be the the problem. I tried to remove the problematic albums and add them again but the issue persist. Any ideas? Thanks again.



This is probably a dumb suggestion, but are the problematic albums in the same format as the ones that play.


blairy


----------



## sittodorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21619251
> 
> 
> This is probably a dumb suggestion, but are the problematic albums in the same format as the ones that play.
> 
> 
> blairy



Blairy thanks for the response. All my music is the same format. I am pretty audio oriented so all my music is converted to mp3 320 kbps (suiting best for me regarding quality and space) and organized as bands/albums/songs. What I am thinking is to start digging into my mp3 ID3 tags so if there is somehow different formats I will try to correct it but still if somebody has suggestions please share it.

Thanks.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sittodorov* /forum/post/21617086
> 
> 
> Hello fellows I have the following problem. I use my PC like a Music server. It is wired to my d-link router and from there to my Denon 3808. I use my Denon 3808 network capabilities to access my entire music library. My library is organized as follows folders of bands/albums/mp3 320 kbps songs. My PC runs Winows XP Service pack 3 and Media player 11 as it was required from Denon.
> 
> It happens some of the songs I am trying to play to block the receiver. On the display shows name of the song + 0:00 like minutes and seconds and I can't move from there even if I switch to a different input source or trying to go back in the menus or even switching off the receiver. The only one thing to works is to change the way receiver gets IP address from DHCP on to off or opposite and then I can access net/ usb feature as normal.
> 
> I do reset the microprocessor and have one of the latest firmware versions. Always have the same problem with certain albums. Help will be much appreciated resolving this irritating issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not sure if it's the same problem or not, but I've been having sporadic symptoms like this for a little while.


It's happened on both "music server" (I use Twonky) and internet radio stations. Can't say that it's been consistent with any specific song since it hasn't happened enough to establish any pattern. I can say that it's happened on more than one internet radio station.


Only thing that fixes it is a microprocessor reset (small button). Since a microprocessor reset forces a network reconnection and IF this is what clears the problem, changing DHCP settings would do the same. I find microprocessor reset easier.


FWIW I always leave the network settings hardcoded and keep DHCP off.


----------



## sittodorov

Thanks for the reply davelr,

I have hard wired set with DHCP off as well, but I found now that a lot more albums give me problems that I thought. I am trying to figure out any pattern but nothing logical so far. First I have full back up of my library on external powered hard drive. I changed the location for the music library on Windows media player and I checked if it's the same story. So guess. It was same story. So I decided to make fresh rip on one of the albums giving me trouble. Bingo. Everything back to normal. Having more than 600 CD's to rip will be pain and the worst is there is no logic I can find so can try working it out. Cheers.

Still open for different thoughts and ideas.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHuntMD* /forum/post/21618251
> 
> 
> sittodorov, Other than mobile devices you should hard code everything with fixed ip/dns/gateway. You mentioned your PC and AP/Router is hard wired. How does the 3808 connect?
> 
> 
> I have my PC & AP/Router upstairs. I have cat-5 running to the family room fished next to a HVAC duct. I have a old Linksys WRT45GS running DD-WRT. Wifi+DHCP is off and it has a fixed IP in the same range as the main AP/Router. I then plug the 3808, PS3, NAS and TV into the router.
> 
> 
> When streaming HD Vids to the PS3 I was getting random stutters. Really bad when running the Linksys firmware. Much better when running the DD-WRT firmware.
> 
> 
> The key to no stuttering? 100HalfDuplex which is not the default. Most folks run full duplex. I used the builtin PS3 network test and then the exact same videos that were causing stuttering. When streaming 99.9% of the data is going 1 direction.
> 
> CEH




If setting it to 100/HD fixed your issue, then the issue was most likely due to the fact that you had a duplex mismatch (full on one side, half on the other)


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sittodorov* /forum/post/21621556
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply davelr,
> 
> I have hard wired set with DHCP off as well, but I found now that a lot more albums give me problems that I thought. I am trying to figure out any pattern but nothing logical so far. First I have full back up of my library on external powered hard drive. I changed the location for the music library on Windows media player and I checked if it's the same story. So guess. It was same story. So I decided to make fresh rip on one of the albums giving me trouble. Bingo. Everything back to normal. Having more than 600 CD's to rip will be pain and the worst is there is no logic I can find so can try working it out. Cheers.
> 
> Still open for different thoughts and ideas.



Ouch! Yeah, I use MediaMonkey to rip to flac files and everyonce in a while there are "less than perfect" rips with skips, etc. Good luck.


----------



## CalgaryCowboy

A little late but I found some times if the album art is embeded in the tag and is of a larger size I had issues. Clear out the album art and see it plays then.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sittodorov* /forum/post/21621556
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply davelr,
> 
> I have hard wired set with DHCP off as well, but I found now that a lot more albums give me problems that I thought. I am trying to figure out any pattern but nothing logical so far. First I have full back up of my library on external powered hard drive. I changed the location for the music library on Windows media player and I checked if it's the same story. So guess. It was same story. So I decided to make fresh rip on one of the albums giving me trouble. Bingo. Everything back to normal. Having more than 600 CD's to rip will be pain and the worst is there is no logic I can find so can try working it out. Cheers.
> 
> Still open for different thoughts and ideas.


----------



## smdavis1004

Need help AVS Forum. You have always come through for me.


So here is the deal, my Denon 3808ci is in my theater room. I have a tv in the next room. ALL my sources are connected to the Denon through HDMI. The OUT on my Denon goes to a HDMI matrix and then one cable goes to my projector and another goes to the other room. I get picture on both and sound comes through my theater room speakers.


Here is the problem: I can't use ZONE 2 on the Denon because I have 7.1 sound in the theater. However, I learned that I can pass through audio through the HDMI through Denon to my tv in the next room and just listen to sound through the TV speakers. This works by selecting Manual Setup, HDMI Setup, Audio and then selecting TV or AMP. Amp would play through the surround speakers (great for when in the theater room), TV plays through the TV speakers, great for in the next room.


I can't do both at the same time. Which is fine, however, what I wanted to do was have a way to easily switch from TV to AMP and back without having to go through the menu every time. I was thinking of do this using my Harmony One Remote and creating a custom macro. However, the problem is that everytime I press the menu button to start the macro, the Harmony remote doesn't know what "menu" item it started with. That is because the menu item to come up is simply the last menu item you were on. Meaning, it could do the commands, but it may start in the wrong place.


I know this is long, but I wanted to give the details. I feel that I have all the equipment to make this work. I need it to be easy for the wife!


Thanks,

Stephen


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If you haven't had the Dyn EQ/VOl upgrade installed, you could try starting the macro with the PARA/SEARCH button.


----------



## smdavis1004




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21628144
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> If you haven't had the Dyn EQ/VOl upgrade installed, you could try starting the macro with the PARA/SEARCH button.



I don't have that installed.....but if I did, how would it change your answer or would it change your answer?


----------



## jdsmoothie

After the upgrade, the PARA button becomes a Dyn EQ/Dyn Vol button (ie. doesn't take you into the menu).


----------



## smdavis1004

I hit the search button on the Denon remote and on the Harmony Remote (which knows the Denon is a 3808) and yet I don't get anything to happen. I mean, it isn't that hard....what the heck am I doing wrong? Does the search button only work in certain menus?


Thanks for your help.


Stephen


----------



## blairy

Search works when playing music from attached storeage or streamed. Do't think it works anywhere else.


blairy


----------



## Infominister

I'm running my Oppo BDP 95 into my AVR 3808CI using the Denon's Ext. In analog inputs. My question is whether changing the Manual EQ settings in the Denon to suit my acoustic preferences will have any effect? Or, are all such controls disabled and only functional when the connection to the Denon is made digitally or with DSP engaged?


----------



## batpig

No processing of any kind on multich analog inputs. It never gets digitized.


----------



## Infominister

So, then, if I want to keep the signal from my Oppo's DACs both analog and pure, I can't make any individual frequency adjustments on the Denon and would have to rely on changing distances and dB levels on the Oppo?


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


yes...


the "purity" of the signal, fwiw, is destroyed as soon as it hits your loudspeakers...


----------



## Gary J

...and then your room.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


yup...


----------



## sittodorov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sittodorov* /forum/post/21617086
> 
> 
> Hello fellows I have the following problem. I use my PC like a Music server. It is wired to my d-link router and from there to my Denon 3808. I use my Denon 3808 network capabilities to access my entire music library. My library is organized as follows folders of bands/albums/mp3 320 kbps songs. My PC runs Winows XP Service pack 3 and Media player 11 as it was required from Denon.
> 
> It happens some of the songs I am trying to play to block the receiver. On the display shows name of the song + 0:00 like minutes and seconds and I can't move from there even if I switch to a different input source or trying to go back in the menus or even switching off the receiver. The only one thing to works is to change the way receiver gets IP address from DHCP on to off or opposite and then I can access net/ usb feature as normal.
> 
> I do reset the microprocessor and have one of the latest firmware versions. Always have the same problem with certain albums. Help will be much appreciated resolving this irritating issue.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hello fellows,

I would like to share resolved problem of Denon 3808 blocking after attempt to play a certain albums and songs from my relatively large music library, which was organized by WMP11 (officially Denon recommended) with same size artwork and same files format. My big thanks to CalgaryCowboy, who gave me the idea to switch to Media monkey and remove the artwork from the files.

Still I needed some times to set the MM right. It has great tag editing features and also hooks DLNA service flawlessly.

First when adding the library to MM, you have to go to tools\\options\\library and unchecked scan file directory for artwork. This will save your time to manually delete all the artwork located in the album folders which is actually hidden (to see hidden files for windows XP SP3- in windows explorer have to go to tools/folders option and then change to show hidden folder and after hit the apply button you can see the art work files WMP created and actually the reason for all the mess).

After that you can transfer files into your MM. After the transfer you still have the artwork for every single song embedded in the tag I guess. You can easily remove that by hitting the right button over the picture and after choosing remove image to check the option remove image from all the tracks in the album. So there you go, no more image to give you trouble (even it stays in the original album folder as hidden artwork- no worry about this).

There is a tricky part in useful option otherwise. Under tab tools locate /auto-organize files. You have to be careful to choose from different strings of renaming the files and saving options (first time I ended with songs listed alphabetically in the album instead by original order).

I am still working on the issue because of the size of my library, but for now every single album and song plays perfect.

Hope this will help somebody with similar issues.

Cheers!


----------



## stopdrpnro

i know i'm beating a dead horse but i really feel like this thing should do 3d. ps3 detects the 3d monitor when connected through the 3808 and it even displays a garbled image, as if it's outputting a pal signal. If the 1.3 ps3 can do 3d why can't these 1.3 receivers be updated? I'm ok with 720p 3d just not with the choice of spending 300$ on a dedicated 3d bluray player or another $2xxx to get the AVR-4311.


----------



## Adam_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stopdrpnro* /forum/post/21657654
> 
> 
> i know i'm beating a dead horse but i really feel like this thing should do 3d. ps3 detects the 3d monitor when connected through the 3808 and it even displays a garbled image, as if it's outputting a pal signal. If the 1.3 ps3 can do 3d why can't these 1.3 receivers be updated? I'm ok with 720p 3d just not with the choice of spending 300$ on a dedicated 3d bluray player or another $2xxx to get the AVR-4311.



I just broke down and bought a Panasonic 310 BD player that has dual HDMI outputs and ran one to the 3808 and the other to my display.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stopdrpnro* /forum/post/21657654
> 
> 
> i know i'm beating a dead horse but i really feel like this thing should do 3d. ps3 detects the 3d monitor when connected through the 3808 and it even displays a garbled image, as if it's outputting a pal signal. If the 1.3 ps3 can do 3d why can't these 1.3 receivers be updated? I'm ok with 720p 3d just not with the choice of spending 300$ on a dedicated 3d bluray player or another $2xxx to get the AVR-4311.



The PS3 has a much more highly sophisticated processor on board and is able to do the processing via software. You can get a used dual HDMI 1.4 Panasonic BD310 from Amazon for 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...condition=used


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"I just broke down and bought a Panasonic 310 BD player that has dual HDMI outputs and ran one to the 3808 and the other to my display."


Did this some time ago with the 310. Very happy with the configuration.


----------



## stopdrpnro

how much processing power does it take to simply pass the signal through?? It has to be a software/firmware issue. i feel like they integrate so many redundant features into every device these days driving up the cost but skip the basic "courtesy" features. maybe one day we will be able trade in the netflix/streaming ability of the 99/100 devices in our setups for the ability to pass through a signal untouched.


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


it's a chipset change for almost every piece of equipment...


the reason the ps3 is able to do it (as noted) is that it has processing power up the wazoo, and can emulate a 1.4 stream via a 1.3 chipset... and it takes almost all of that processing power to do it...


----------



## stopdrpnro

^so why are other 1.3 receivers as well as splitters/switches with considerably less hp than the ps3(and probably less than the 3808) able to pass through the 3d signal? additionally why hasn't someone just created something to do what the Panasonic310 does internally? I already have a 3d capable bluray player (ps3)give me a simple device that does 1.4 in and 1)1.4 video out & 2)1.3 hd audio out.


----------



## batpig

You can keep complaining about it or you can deal with it. But it is what it is man.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21661264
> 
> 
> You can keep complaining about it or you can deal with it. But it is what it is man.




What I don't understand is people expecting equipment to support something that wasn't even available at the time. I wish everything was upgradable for forever, but with the technology changing every few months, it is what it is!


----------



## stopdrpnro




> Quote:
> You can keep complaining about it or you can deal with it. But it is what it is man.



=FACT


but complaining about it makes me so much better...



there's a difference in expecting things to last forever and expecting to not have to replace your entire home theater for something that it's already capable of.


----------



## batpig

First off, you are the one claiming it is capable.


Second, you don't have to do anything. Nobody is forcing you to need the latest gimmick with 3D support. News flash: if you want to have the latest tech in the consumer electronics space, you are going to need to update your gear frequently. Deal.


----------



## dirk1843

I don't know if stopdrpnro is complaining as much as he would like to know the technical limitation that stops the passing of 3D through the Denon.


I understand his "knowledge quest" so to speak, but also understand the frustration of members here over the multiple posts.....we don't have the answer.


I think the Denon is always somehow processing the signal, which strips or corrupts the 3D signal beyond use.


Many players have dual HDMI outputs, and modern activity based remotes can handle the complex switching of inputs/outputs of multiple components that in the past made the single connection between monitor and AVR a "holy grail".


----------



## Infominister

Do the "2-Channel Direct/Stereo" settings in the 3808 have any effect when using the Ext. In multichannel inputs?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do the "2-Channel Direct/Stereo" settings in the 3808 have any effect when using it's Ext. In multichannel inputs?



No. EXT IN bypasses ALL processing.


----------



## Infominister

Thanks, although you can boost the subwoofer output for the Ext. In inputs, can't you? And, if so, what is the ideal boost between the source -- say the Oppo BDP '95 -- and the setting on the Denon? Right now, I've got the Oppo set for the maximum 10dB boost and the 3808 set to +5db. To my ears, that sounds pretty good, although maybe a bit too much. What's your advice, or that of anyone who's also using the same model Oppo with the '3808, on that mix?


----------



## batpig

If you have an Oppo why aren't you using hdmi? Then you can have digital processing and accurate bass management for sure. The 3808 can receive all hi rez audio including SACD over hdmi.


The correct analog LFE boost can be tricky especially with multich audio, which may not have been mastered at film standard. You may want to ask in the Oppo forum.


----------



## Infominister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you have an Oppo why aren't you using hdmi? Then you can have digital processing and accurate bass management for sure. The 3808 can receive all hi rez audio including SACD over hdmi.



I know, and I do use HDMI for movies most of the time. However, when it comes to music I prefer to use the Oppo's analog outputs into the Denon's Ext. In inputs to take advantage of the Oppo's superior DAC's and to prevent any override or duplication of its sound processing.


----------



## Duffinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21668250
> 
> 
> If you have an Oppo why aren't you using hdmi? Then you can have digital processing and accurate bass management for sure. The 3808 can receive all hi rez audio including SACD over hdmi.



I forgot about that and have had the Oppo BDP-93 for three months now and haven't tried that yet. I don't listen to a lot of music in my HT as I have a dedicated music system in another room. Ah something to mess with this afternoon.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *s2silber* /forum/post/21668596
> 
> 
> I know, and I do use HDMI for movies most of the time. However, when it comes to music I prefer to use the Oppo's analog outputs into the Denon's Ext. In inputs to take advantage of the Oppo's superior DAC's and to prevent any override or duplication of its sound processing.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/21668619
> 
> 
> I forgot about that and have had the Oppo BDP-93 for three months now and haven't tried that yet. I don't listen to a lot of music in my HT as I have a dedicated music system in another room. Ah something to mess with this afternoon.



I did many HDMI/analog comparisons with Oppo players (83, 83SE, 93) and Denon AVRs (2809, 4310) over the past couple years. With the vaunted Oppo83SE's dedicated stereo analog DACs into Ext In, my untreated room's bass boom wrecked overall SQ. I then moved the ICs to a regular analog input on the AVR and redigitized the signal to apply Audyssey. That yielded _slightly_ better SQ than going straight HDMI from Oppo to Denon. Once I got the A100 (4311) I could no longer hear any advantage to the Oppo analog at all, whether MultEQXT32 was applied or not. I later switched to a DenonLink player which is a distinct step up in SQ for CD, SACD, DVDA.


----------



## Infominister

But you didn't do any of those comparisons with the Oppo BDP-95.


----------



## SoundofMind

^True. I had to leave something for you guys to do to keep yourselves off the street and out of trouble.









The 95 MC analog is reportedly significantly superior to the 83SE MC, both for SQ and for added flexibility as to distance settings. But for stereo analog, I very much doubt it's much of a difference. My point is simply that I've established for myself that the room's contribution is way more important than differences in DACs at this level of AVR quality. But you may have really good speakers/subs very well placed in a room that's been treated acoustically so of course, YMMV.


----------



## SoundofMind

^BTW, note that all my A/B tests were done level-matched with an SPL meter and some were BAB.


----------



## nintari

just posting here to subscribe


Just bought one of these off ebay so hopefully it arrives in tact! I ordered a 2808ci to try and settle on a lower price but it was wrecked in shipment, still waiting on FedEX to process the claim so the seller will refund me. Anyway it worked out because Iwas looking at the 3808ci first anyway since it had network support and would supposedly work with DenONOFF for the ipad.


Reading through this thread now to look for any gotchas, tips tricks etc.


Upgrading from a Integra DTR-5.3 to get more power and true support for DTSHD and TruHD, not to mention Audyssey


Speakers are:

Paradigm CC-370 v3 center channel

Paradigm Studio 60 V2 Left / right

JBL Control 5 surrounds (the person sellign the paradigms didnt have matching surrounds)

Outlaw Audio LFM-1 Plus sub


All hooked to a HTPC that was running multichannel out from a Creative X-Fi so I could use Arcsoft TMT to decode TrueHD and DTS HD. Goign to switch to HDMI audio once I get the new receiver.


----------



## JefCon

Also posting to subscribe...I also just bought a Denon 3808CI off ebay (hopefully not the same one as the poster above










I'm replacing my beloved Lexicon MC-1. I'll be using the 3808 as a preamp on the fronts and center. I'll power my surrounds with the 3808 and take my 2 channel Yamaha amp out of the equation for a while to hear how it sounds.


I came down to 3 choices in my search. The other 2 were the Harman Kardon AVR 3600 and the Onkyo TX-NR709. I didn't see anything that alarmed me about the H/K, but the lack of some connections was going to be inconvenient to me. The 709 just had too many reports of HDMI issues for me to be comfortable. So I hope I made the right choice with the Denon.


My system is:

-Display-

Sony Wega 30" KV-30HS420 HD CRT


-Source-

Sony BDP-S360

Arcam DV88

DishNet 522

XBox 360

PC

iPod Classic


-Front/Center Power-

Proceed HPA3 250W Triple Mono


-Front Speakers-

Aerial 6


-Center-

Aerial CC3


-Surrounds-

Klipsch 2.5


-Sub-

Velodyne FSX-12


As you can see, my system is a mix-match from several technological (and economic) eras. The multiple input types on the Denon 3808 should be ideal for my setup and take the adapters and external switches out my system too. I am hoping Audyssey will even out the front to rear color mismatch between the Aerials and the Klipsch a bit more. I currently run the Klipsch at a lower level than recommended with the highs rolled off a bit to minimize the mismatch. But it could be better - until I can afford to replace my surrounds.


----------



## Gary J

No sub?


----------



## mrcarnut

nintari, You got a great receiver. I had the 2808 and replaced it with a 2809 for the additional HDMI inputs and Dynamic Volume & EQ plus the cool blue light that comes on with DTS-MA and Dolby HD and have since bought (2) 3808's and absolutlely love them. I actually am keeping one for a spare. If peolple start to realize what an awesome buy these receivers are I figured finding like new units would get harder in the future. I know they won't do 3D unless you have a dual HDMI out Blu Ray but if you compare these to the Denon 3310,11 and especially the 3312 for what they cost it's amazing what you get. The better on screen interface and volume overlay is great. But I did give up the blue light. Did yours have the $100 feature pack upgrade that gives you Audyssey Dynamic Volume and EQ? If not it's a great feature and is still available. Enjoy the new receiver. It should serve you well.


----------



## nintari

A note to anyone else in this thread, does anyone have a PDF of the service manual? I like to get them for everything I own just in case. --Got it, thanks to all who helped!



mcarnut: yes I know the 3808 is more compareable to the current 4xxx series which is what kind of pointed me toward it. I had watched a few in the past 2 weeks go all the way up to $425-$520 which is why I said screw it and got the 2808ci...but then of course fate stepped in and said: "NO! you wanted the 3808ci so I am going to teach you a lesson in comprimise...your package is now destroyed"


still trying to be paitent with the seller and fedex in hopes that I might be able to work out a deal with the seller (get a refund but offer to buy it cheap even though it is broken, keep all the wires and remotes and etc that came with it, and see if I can find a replacement front panel PC board)


JefCon: mine should be here Tuesday the 6th shipping out of california. I found out from the seller that he had it listed with the remote...but according to him the remotes dont look liek the ones pictured in the first page here.... Thats ok though since I'll more than likely be controlling this mostly through audyssey and I still have the broken 2808ci here that has the remotes, I could use those in the mean time.


----------



## JefCon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21718245
> 
> 
> No sub?



Oops!


-Sub-

Velodyne FSX-12


Thanks!


----------



## JefCon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nintari* /forum/post/21718396
> 
> JefCon: mine should be here Tuesday the 6th shipping out of california. I found out from the seller that he had it listed with the remote...but according to him the remotes dont look liek the ones pictured in the first page here.... Thats ok though since I'll more than likely be controlling this mostly through audyssey and I still have the broken 2808ci here that has the remotes, I could use those in the mean time.



I think I was watching the one in CA too. If it's the same one, you got it for a great price! I was still trying to figure out which direction to go so I never bid on it. I did a Buy It Now on one that had the original box, manual, remotes, microphone and antennae, but it cost me a lot more than what you paid (I think).


Hopefully we'll both be in this thread years from now sharing tips and tricks on the 3808.


----------



## roknrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/21718250
> 
> 
> the cool blue light that comes on with DTS-MA and Dolby HD



That's kind of funny you point that out. If there was something, IMO, to complain about with the 3808 (besides no HDMI 1.4 compatibility) it would be the lack of a blue light with the high def codecs. That's the _one thing_ I actually miss from my old Sony -- that small bit of acknowledgement that everything is working as expected. Sad, I know ....


----------



## LVS

^^^ you are not alone! LOL!


----------



## nintari

mrcarnut: I re-read your post, I'm not sure if it has the upgrades or not and I have badgered the seller with a bunch of quesitons as it is










Any way to tell once I get it if it has the add-on?


JefCon: It was this one. I'm still watching other ones, may look at some broken ones just in case and to give someting to play with, but then again I may luck out and fedex or amazon tell me to to "destroy" this 2808ci I bought since it was damaged in shipping


As for this blue light thing... there isn't any other indication on the VFD of the unit or OSD of the HDMI out that says DTS-HD or TrueHD is active?


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol* /forum/post/21718838
> 
> 
> That's kind of funny you point that out. If there was something, IMO, to complain about with the 3808 (besides no HDMI 1.4 compatibility) it would be the lack of a blue light with the high def codecs. That's the _one thing_ I actually miss from my old Sony -- that small bit of acknowledgement that everything is working as expected. Sad, I know ....




...am I missing something? The 3808's display indicates when it is decoding those codecs.


----------



## Gary J

and I actually looked at them a few times years ago.


----------



## mrcarnut

nintari


mrcarnut: I re-read your post, I'm not sure if it has the upgrades or not and I have badgered the seller with a bunch of quesitons as it is


Any way to tell once I get it if it has the add-on?


If you received the original touch screen remote with your unit and the microphone to run Audysee you can run the Audysee auto set up and when that is complete if you press the "Para" button on the remote and look at the display on the 3808 it will cycle through several Dynamic options such as Dynamic EQ ON OFF Dynamic Volume ON OFF Dynamic EQ/Volume On-OFF. If you refer to page 6 of the owners manual where it shows you the layout of the remote it is #11 on the touch screen remote. Hope this helps.


If you do not have the upgrade and are interested here is the link to get it.

http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nintari* /forum/post/21718396
> 
> 
> A note to anyone else in this thread, does anyone have a PDF of the service manual? I like to get them for everything I own just in case.



If you can't find one, send me a PM for a link or email of the PDF.


----------



## yukonron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21734453
> 
> 
> If you can't find one, send me a PM for a link or email of the PDF.



Copy and paste they won't let me post url's so I emailed them to you
*http:

//www

.manualowl

com/m/Denon

/AVR-3808CI

/Manual/170223*


I love my Denon AVR-3808CI









Oop's I thought *dirk1843* needed the manual but I guess *nintari* needed it









_"I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken"_


----------



## nintari

yeah got a copy







edited my post to show that. I just like to have the service manuals just in case. I also typically like to find out about common component level problems that might pop up, so if anyone has had any and had to work on thiers (or take it to a service center) post it here, I would love to know










FedEX still shows mine arriving tommorrow. Been watching these still on ebay and every one has gone for $100+ more than what I paid! I reeeeeeally hope it is in good condition!


----------



## roknrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21720599
> 
> 
> ...am I missing something? The 3808's display indicates when it is decoding those codecs.



Well, yes, the VFD display shows the text of the codecs, but I'm lamenting the lack of a completely unnecessary "blue" light to obnoxiously glow for me. My old Sony had a blue LED "bar" at the top of the AVR that would glow when DD or DTS was enabled.


I would imagine there are three camps here: one camp which likes to see all their blinking lights and EQ meters and all; one camp that wants total darkness and no distractions; and one camp that doesn't care either way. I guess count me in the first camp.


To take my HT to the next level, I suppose I should wean myself of the need to constantly see my equipment, but I like the positive reinforcement of having everything in my field of vision!


----------



## Gary J

In the best HTs the equipment is out of view let alone their lights.


----------



## Wryker

I like to see what's 'activated' when watching movies, etc (is it putting out 6.1, 7.1,5.1, DTS-MA, etc) so when I'm interested I press the button on my Harmony remote I labeled "Denon dimmer" that allows me to cycle through the three levels of the front lights. I check to see what's lit up; then make it go dark. I like it pitch black and have used magazines to cut out sections of black pages to tape (literally) over every power light etc on all my devices so there are no lights on. It looks 'ghetto' with the lights on but they're not meant for that. I hated having the green, red, or blue etc power lights lighting up my room.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21737088
> 
> 
> I like to see what's 'activated' when watching movies, etc (is it putting out 6.1, 7.1,5.1, DTS-MA, etc) so when I'm interested I press the button on my Harmony remote I labeled "Denon dimmer" that allows me to cycle through the three levels of the front lights. I check to see what's lit up; then make it go dark. I like it pitch black and have used magazines to cut out sections of black pages to tape (literally) over every power light etc on all my devices so there are no lights on. It looks 'ghetto' with the lights on but they're not meant for that. I hated having the green, red, or blue etc power lights lighting up my room.



you could just use black electric tape


----------



## roknrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21737032
> 
> *In the best HTs* the equipment is out of view let alone their lights.



That's subjective.


Now, if you were to claim that the best practice for a dedicated theater space is to hide the equipment or house it all in another room, then true.


----------



## Gary J

WSJ just ran an article about the best HTs in Hollywood. No equipment in sight except for PJ. Nothing subjective about it.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...tyleArtEnt_9_2


----------



## JefCon

Not since the days of graphic EQs, spectrum analyzers and VU meters, have I had any desire to see the equipment. Speakers are a different story.


Back on topic..My 3808 arrived Saturday! I had it set up and installed (out of site, in a cabinet, with the rest of the hideous beasts!) by Sunday. There is definitely more tweaking to do, but so far I'm happy with the choice. I'm going to run Audyssey again though. I spread the positions out too far and got some funky results in the midrage. Also, the main remote makes me feel like a monkey with a Rubiks Cube.


----------



## nintari

Got my 3808CI in today! packaged extremely well! I have to give the seller that!


Tested to make sure it would power on and that there was no damage to it, all is working so far.


Pressing the para button on it does cycle through the options for dynamic EQ so it looks like they did the upgrade on it (I still have the remotes fomr the broken in shipment 2808ci here)


it did not have either of the remotes pictured in the first post of this thread, instead it has a RC-974 remote (might not be able to link to this pic.....)


----------



## batpig

the RC-974 remote is old, from the AVR 2805. As you can see there are no "Audyssey" related buttons on it... you just kind of got lucky that the "Para" button works!


----------



## nintari

honestly I didnt look for the para button on this one, I just used the remote that was with the 2808CI I have here.


still no idea on what to do with this broken receiver (2808ci not the 3808 i just got) until fedex says what to do, and the seller refunds me. I'm tryign to be as nice to the seller as possible in hopes I might get to get my refund and to dispose of the old unit, or if he insists on it back I'm goign to offer to buy the remotes and cables off of him.


----------



## Wryker

Since I have a 3808 I ask this question (long winded): Ok - I have succeeded in totaling confusing myself after all these years. I have the original fat PS3 (purchased when they first came out - 4 usb's in front, PS2 compatible, etc ec). And I bought a 3D TV a few years ago and then they finally came out w/the adapter and then Sony updated the PS3 to play 3D games & BDs. I have a 4 x 2 switch/splitter that I was using to watch 3D on the TV and other non-3D stuff on a projector. I remember when I was playing around w/3D and the PS3 I "think" I could connect the PS3 through my NON-1.4 receiver and still get HD audio and 3D for PS3 games but not 3D BDs. This week I upgraded to a new 3D projector so I no longer need the 3D set etc. I have a dedicated 3D BD player that has component audio out and HDMI out so I use that for 3D movies since I get the HD audio and pic w/my existing equipment.


Sorry for the long post so my question is this: Can I connect my PS3 via HDMI to my 3808 and then from the AVR to my 3D projector and play 3D BD games along w/HD audio? I don't need 3D BD movies - just games.


I think I can if I first directly connect the PS3 via HDMI to the 3D Projector to 'find' the 3D video source; disconnect it from the projector; then connect it to the AVR


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I think I can if I first directly connect the PS3 via HDMI to the 3D Projector to 'find' the 3D video source; disconnect it from the projector; then connect it to the AVR



that will NOT work because HDMI is an "active" connection, it will re-handshake with whatever device you plug it into.



> Quote:
> Can I connect my PS3 via HDMI to my 3808 and then from the AVR to my 3D projector and play 3D BD games along w/HD audio? I don't need 3D BD movies - just games.



AFAIK there is enough bandwidth for 720p/1080i 3D signals, so games (which are generally not 1080p) might work. It's the full 1080p 3D signal on BD's that will screw up an HDMI 1.3 pass through.


----------



## uforia

Can I get a stereo amp and connect it up to my Denon 3808 via the pre outs and do the following:


- Run my front speakers in stereo from the stereo amp controlled via the Denon 3808

- Watch movies in 5.1 from my Denon 3808 but ensure that the front speakers signal goes to the stereo amp (uses the stereo amp for front speakers only but still doing the full 5.1 signal using Audyssey via the 3808)


Maybe a better question first - is it worth getting a decent stereo amp for this process VS just using my Denon 3808 for stereo duties/movies....will I notify a big difference?


----------



## batpig

it sounds like you are overcomplicating a simple question -- are you just asking if you can use an external amp? because the answer is yes, the 3808 has pre-outs for all channels, and you can mix and match internal and external amps freely. Audyssey is really irrelevant to where the signal gets amplified.


now, the "is it worth it?" question is impossible to answer in a vacuum. You haven't told us anything about your setup. But, as a rule of thumb, if you can get it as loud as you want without it sounding harsh or strained, then you probably don't need an external amp.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21737088
> 
> 
> I like to see what's 'activated' when watching movies, etc (is it putting out 6.1, 7.1,5.1, DTS-MA, etc) so when I'm interested I press the button on my Harmony remote I labeled "Denon dimmer" that allows me to cycle through the three levels of the front lights. I check to see what's lit up; then make it go dark. I like it pitch black and have used magazines to cut out sections of black pages to tape (literally) over every power light etc on all my devices so there are no lights on. It looks 'ghetto' with the lights on but they're not meant for that. I hated having the green, red, or blue etc power lights lighting up my room.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21738244
> 
> 
> you could just use black electric tape



Or you could visit lightdims.com


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21745541
> 
> 
> Or you could visit lightdims.com



cool, what will they think of next?


----------



## kevinwoodward

Again I am confused...


I believe i have this issue all the time...


Playing music in Pandora off of OPPO 93 HDMI connection


in Direct Mode I get no sub, the window output shows LR SW

In Stereo I get the sub output with the same LR SW output


doesn't change setting speakers from large to small...


am I missing something here? Do I have an intermittent problem?


thanks


Kevin


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J* /forum/post/21742062
> 
> 
> WSJ just ran an article about the best HTs in Hollywood. No equipment in sight except for PJ. Nothing subjective about it.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...tyleArtEnt_9_2




It's 100% subjective. It's a judgement call and by definition subjective.


----------



## Gary J

Spoken like someone blinded by the lights.


----------



## nintari

Setup my 3808CI this morning...early this morning










Ran the audyssey setup and I was ready to cuss every chirping bird and car passing by outside! I really can't wait until I move and can dedicate a HT room in a finished basement!!


I did as instructed and set the sub gain to 12 o'clock...to which Audyssey set the sub to -12dB I played a few movies and while the system sounded nice... I'm sorry to say the impact of explosions just wasn't there for me, so i cheated a little bit... I set the subwoofer gain to about 9 o'clock which is about 25% and re-ran the setup, this time the sub was set to -6.5dB, and then I turned the sub gain knob back up a little more to get the desired effect, not too overpowering, but very apparent a bomb just went off







this was with the receiver set to -6 so it was loud as hell but I wanted to make sure that the sub didnt bottom out or have chuffing or etc at louder levels.


Sadly though I ran out of time and had to come in to work...so I'll be playing around a bit more tonight.


----------



## batpig

had you read through all the Audyssey setup info, you would know that you need to lower the volume of the sub (try 9 o'clock next) and re-run Audyssey










-12 on the sub channel means the system wasn't calibrated properly. And makes sure after Audyssey that you confirm all speakers are "small" and, if not, change them.


read on: http://batpigworld.com/fadq.html#audyssey


----------



## nintari

batpig: Be Gentle, it's my first time







I did follow Audysseys setup tips striaght from here: http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq/how-to 

_"Set the subwoofer volume control to its midpoint. If there is a Phase control, it should be set to 0 degrees."_


When I was rushing to try to play around this morning I went to thier site first to try to figure out what to do and where to place the mic for the 6 positions. This receiver does up to 8 positions but my couch is up against the back wall...so I am not sure it would be a good idea to get measurements from those positions.


I'm reading more on it to try and get the most out of it tonight when I start messing around again.


----------



## batpig

OK, here's your free bonus tips










1) when the sub comes out at -12, that means it's too loud. The "set volume to midpoint" is just a rule of thumb to start, but since your sub is too loud at that level you should lower it to about 1/3 volume and try again. If you don't want to go through all 6-8 positions, you can just do one position quickly, let it calculate and store and then check the sub ch level to see if it's no longer maxed out. So if you check and it's now at -6 or something, you are good to go and run a "full" calibration.


2) one of the rules of Audyssey for good calibration is to avoid back walls and other reflective surfaces. If you measure too close to the back wall you will get problems with comb filtering (reflections off the back wall mixing with the direct sound) and lumpy bass. So, make the first position in the center but about 18-24" in front of the back wall. Then measure the other 5-7 positions within an approx 3' x 2' rectangle centered around position #1, but always staying at least 18" from the back wall. The exact spacing isn't a big deal, just make sure not to go too wide or too close to the back wall.


basically like this diagram, but avoid the back wall: http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq/how-to


----------



## nintari

yep reading your stuff and the stuff here now. I like the suggestion of moving 7 and 8 to the diagonal center of 1 3 4 5 for 7 and then the diagonal center of 1 2 5 6 for 8


I just laughed when I read one of the FAQs on My sub is too loud and boomy after running multi EQ. saying basically your not used to it being that loud because it is closer to refrence... yet I was the opposite going...where is my bass???


But again yes I realize I have to play around more and read more to get it setup properly. But I will admit... finally getting my sound system in place is just making me want a 1080p projector more!


----------



## batpig

yeah, some people run MultEQ and say "my bass is TOO LOUD!" because they've never heard Dynamic EQ. Although, to be honest, that FAQ question mostly derives from either (1) a bug in the xx09 models which caused a screwy sub calibration or (2) learning how to offset Dyn EQ to compensate for boomy bass with cable TV and music sources.


there are others who complain "my bass disappeared!" like you. Most of the time - assuming proper calibration - that is due to two factors:


1. Your front L/R got set to "large" after Audyssey and thus no bass is getting redirected to the sub. If so, you need to adjust bass management post-Audyssey and ensure that all speakers are "small" and raise the fronts to 60 or 80Hz xover.


2. You are used to lumpy, overbearing bass, and for the first time you are hearing "flat" bass calibrated to proper reference. There might have been some nasty room mode that MultEQ XT cleaned up, so that comfortable "boom boom" you have grown used to has been smoothed out.


That said, many people like their bass a few dB hot, so feel free to bump up the SW level after Audyssey if you want. However, once you get the calibration and bass managements squared away, I would recommend you first live with it for a couple of weeks before making tweaks to see if you just need to get used to hearing flat bass for the first time.


----------



## JefCon

I reran Audyssey yesterday with the mic points in a tighter arrangement around the main listening position. It is a vast improvement over my first attempt.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21747787
> 
> 
> 1. Your front L/R got set to "large" after Audyssey and thus no bass is getting redirected to the sub. If so, you need to adjust bass management post-Audyssey and ensure that all speakers are "small" and raise the fronts to 60 or 80Hz xover.



I had not seen this part yesterday. Audyssey set all my speakers to Large. I didn't change it because I thought it 'knew' what it was doing. I have always run them Small crossed at 60Hz in the past. I'll change them to small today. But, just to be clear, is the Sub still handling the LFE channel while the speakers are set to large?


----------



## batpig

The problem is that Audyssey is not in control of the bass management. If Audyssey had its way they would make sure all speakers were set to small. but the receiver mfgrs refuse to give up control of this aspect.


The LFE signal always goes to be subwoofer. The crossovers control the bass management of the signal to the other channels, but the .1 track always goes to the sub (unless you don't have one).


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21745848
> 
> 
> Again I am confused...
> 
> 
> I believe i have this issue all the time...
> 
> 
> Playing music in Pandora off of OPPO 93 HDMI connection
> 
> 
> in Direct Mode I get no sub, the window output shows LR SW
> 
> In Stereo I get the sub output with the same LR SW output
> 
> 
> doesn't change setting speakers from large to small...
> 
> 
> am I missing something here? Do I have an intermittent problem?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Kevin



Does Anyone have any ideas what's up with my setup?


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21748641
> 
> 
> Does Anyone have any ideas what's up with my setup?



It's on batpigworld.com


----------



## batpig

more specifically, check out the audio section of the FADQ (thanks Gary







)


----------



## uforia

Thanks for the replies - so if I connect a stereo amp to my front speakers it would simply be setup on one of the Denon 3808 zones?


As far as stereo goes - does the Denon 3808 still affect the sound eg. set stereo/direct/audyssey via the pre out to the external amp?


I assume the Denon 3808 applies Audyssey sound on the pre out also to the front speakers AND existing speakers already on the 3808?


----------



## batpig

I thought I was pretty clear when I said: "Audyssey is really irrelevant to where the signal gets amplified."


Audyssey doesn't care where the signal is amplified, period. Digital processing takes place in the processor stage, then the signal goes through the DAC and is sent to the amplifier section. Whether it goes to the pre-out and an external amp, or to the internal amp section, is irrelevant. All the amplifier does is.... amplify the signal. But the Audyssey stuff and any other DSP has already been done to it. So external vs. internal amp simply doesn't matter.



> Quote:
> so if I connect a stereo amp to my front speakers it would simply be setup on one of the Denon 3808 zones?



no, unless you are trying to power a second zone. I assume you are trying to add an external amp for your main L/R speakers in your primary setup, NOT setting up speakers in another room (zone) correct?


----------



## Duffinator

Can I play music from iTunes on the 3808?


----------



## yukonron




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duffinator* /forum/post/21749319
> 
> 
> Can I play music from iTunes on the 3808?



If you connect your PC to the 3808. But as far as playing Itunes with out a PC I don't think you can unless there's an upgrade that I don't know about. I headr there was an upgrade to play mediaplayer, but I just use my PC. You can play internet radio on your 3808 if you connect your 3808 to the internet. I have my PC, cable, and PS3 all connected to my Denon with a 55" 1080P monitor. I don't even use a sound card on my PC I just connect via HDMI on my video card and I get Dolby Digital True HD surround from my PC.


----------



## Browninggold

If you want to play iTunes through your receiver you need a "AirPlay" capable receiver. I upgraded from the 3808 to the A100 and use my iPad or iPod for this feature. Pretty neat feature upgrade which BTW is free now with certain Denon receivers. Also use "AirPlay" with my Klipsch G17 speaker.


----------



## rec head

You can also get an Airport which allows you to stream from your pc or i device. I think the apple tv may give you that functionality too. Not positive though.


----------



## nintari

Yes you can use an apple TV to do Airplay straigth frmo a iPad or iPhone







get an AppleTV 2 or the new one just announced though. This is what I was planning on doing to add airplay if I wanted it




BTW I started a Denon App thread for anyone who wants to chime in, leanr more or provide more apps to test. Once I have everything setup properly I'll be doing a video review and posting it on that thread

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1397073


----------



## JefCon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21748009
> 
> 
> The problem is that Audyssey is not in control of the bass management. If Audyssey had its way they would make sure all speakers were set to small. but the receiver mfgrs refuse to give up control of this aspect.
> 
> 
> The LFE signal always goes to be subwoofer. The crossovers control the bass management of the signal to the other channels, but the .1 track always goes to the sub (unless you don't have one).



Cool. I set the speakers to Small, x'd-over @ 60Hz yesterday. My immediate impression is that the Sub is doing too much now. Not overloading or anything like that. It just seems more noticeable that there is a sub in the system. I'm going to let it stay this way for several more movies and see if it is just my ears that need adjusting.


On the plus side, I finally got my amp to turn on and off using a 12v trigger. It had nothing to do with the Denon. My amp is setup to daisy chain the 12v signal and requires a dummy plug in the spare jack. I wish I would have read that more carefully 10 years ago because it never worked with my Lexicon either. For 10 years I've been doing it manually.


I have a question about playing CDs through a Blu-Ray. Right now I just have HDMI coming to the receiver from the Blu-Ray player. In my last system I only had the optical cable for audio... So I set up a virtual "CD" source using the optical audio input from the Blu-Ray - so it could have different surround processing assigned to it when I wanted to hear a CD.


I tried to do the same thing with the Denon, but there is no HDMI choice for audio on the CD source (or I wasn't looking in the right place). But, looking into it further, it looks like the Denon will 'remember' what I last used for each "signal type" and will auto-magically use it for that signal type every time until I change it? So, if I'm understanding this right, there is no reason to set up a virtual "CD" source for playing CDs through the Blu-Ray unless I want to assign a different audio source (optical, analog) for CDs?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21742738
> 
> 
> that will NOT work because HDMI is an "active" connection, it will re-handshake with whatever device you plug it into.
> 
> 
> AFAIK there is enough bandwidth for 720p/1080i 3D signals, so games (which are generally not 1080p) might work. It's the full 1080p 3D signal on BD's that will screw up an HDMI 1.3 pass through.



So, to confirm, if I plug the PS3 directly into the 3808 and then the out put from the 3808 goes to my 3D Projector the PS3 will see the projector as 3D?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

As noted in the post you qouted ... yes, most likely for other than "full" 1080p 3D video (although some formats have been known to pass). Bottom line, an HDMI 1.4 AVR will pass every 3D format/resolution, while an HDMI 1.3 AVR (ie. 3808CI) will only pass limited formats/resolutions.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21756360
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> As noted in the post you qouted ... yes, most likely for other than "full" 1080p 3D video (although some formats have been known to pass). Bottom line, an HDMI 1.4 AVR will pass every 3D format/resolution, while an HDMI 1.3 AVR (ie. 3808CI) will only pass limited formats/resolutions.



Thanks. I sold my 3D Mitsy DLP since my new Sony has 3D and I have the PS3 going into a 5 x 1 splitter then to the AVR than to a 4 x 2 splitter switch and it doesn't see the 3D projector. I don't need the 4 x 2 any longer so I'll route the ps3 directly into AVR and then the AVR directly to the Sony. I'll see if the PS3 sees 3D going this route.


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nintari* /forum/post/21750853
> 
> 
> BTW I started a Denon App thread for anyone who wants to chime in, leanr more or provide more apps to test. Once I have everything setup properly I'll be doing a video review and posting it on that thread
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1397073



Great idea. I suggest you post the announcement and link on more active Denon threads than this, such as the xx12 and 4311/A100 threads.


----------



## nintari

Really enjoying this setup so far but running in to a problem with the 3808ci and my htpc during blurry playback where If I pause skip or ff I lose the audio when I go to play again? If I mess with the receiver it re-syncs and plays again. I did end up having to swap my gtx 470 with a 6950 I had in my sons computer since the 470 will not pass dtshd or truehd


Setup:

Paradigm studio 60 v2 left right

Paradigm cc-370 center

Jbl control 5 surround

Outlaw audio lfm-1 plus

Denon avr-3808ci

Mitsubishi 65" Dlp

Gaming htpc



Watching star wars episode IV on Bluray right now


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JefCon* /forum/post/21751172
> 
> 
> Cool. I set the speakers to Small, x'd-over @ 60Hz yesterday. My immediate impression is that the Sub is doing too much now. Not overloading or anything like that. It just seems more noticeable that there is a sub in the system. I'm going to let it stay this way for several more movies and see if it is just my ears that need adjusting.
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I finally got my amp to turn on and off using a 12v trigger. It had nothing to do with the Denon. My amp is setup to daisy chain the 12v signal and requires a dummy plug in the spare jack. I wish I would have read that more carefully 10 years ago because it never worked with my Lexicon either. For 10 years I've been doing it manually.
> 
> 
> I have a question about playing CDs through a Blu-Ray. Right now I just have HDMI coming to the receiver from the Blu-Ray player. In my last system I only had the optical cable for audio... So I set up a virtual "CD" source using the optical audio input from the Blu-Ray - so it could have different surround processing assigned to it when I wanted to hear a CD.
> 
> 
> I tried to do the same thing with the Denon, but there is no HDMI choice for audio on the CD source (or I wasn't looking in the right place). But, looking into it further, it looks like the Denon will 'remember' what I last used for each "signal type" and will auto-magically use it for that signal type every time until I change it? So, if I'm understanding this right, there is no reason to set up a virtual "CD" source for playing CDs through the Blu-Ray unless I want to assign a different audio source (optical, analog) for CDs?



Yes the 3808 will remember your choices for each signal type over the same input. This is known as the Personal Memory Plus function. Very handy.


Having said that, there are some benefits to setting up another digital/analogue connection for CD's.


If playing CD's, you probably don't want the TV on. Some BD players via HDMI have difficulty with the TV being turned off. HDMI handshake or HDCP protocol or some such thing.

Playing via optical/SPDIF or analogue avoids this issue.

Also, signals input to the 3808 via HDMI cannot be passed to a second zone. So if you wish to listen to your CD's in another zone with separate speakers you'll have to use optical or analogue (or SPDIF).


Cheers

blairy


----------



## Wryker

Ok - any advice on this: I've connected my PS3 (Fat - older version) to the AVR via HDMI and the output goes to my 3D projector. I have turned up the AVR's upscaling (no A-H or H-H turned on) and yet the PS3 does not see my projector as 3D ready. really frustrating. I even tried 3D demo PS3 games that are in 720p 3D and it says it can not locate a 3D display.


----------



## Browninggold

3808 is not 3D capable [email protected] least I hope it isn't that's one of the reasons I upgraded to the Denon A100


----------



## mrcarnut

The 3808 is not 3D capable as it is but if you had a Blu Ray player that outputs dual HDMI such as the Oppo 93 you could have 1 HDMI to the projector and 1 to the 3808. That is how I would go instead of changing the receiver.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21761188
> 
> 
> Ok - any advice on this: I've connected my PS3 (Fat - older version) to the AVR via HDMI and the output goes to my 3D projector. I have turned up the AVR's upscaling (no A-H or H-H turned on) and yet the PS3 does not see my projector as 3D ready. really frustrating. I even tried 3D demo PS3 games that are in 720p 3D and it says it can not locate a 3D display.



As previously mentioned, although only a few 3D formats will pass through the 3808CI, success also depends on the display ... some work others don't.


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3808 is not 3D capable as it is but if you had a Blu Ray player that outputs dual HDMI such as the Oppo 93 you could have 1 HDMI to the projector and 1 to the 3808. That is how I would go instead of changing the receiver.



I was answering the post above mine as his was not working as jdsmoothie said there are a lot of variables also mrcarnut as you mentioned


----------



## Browninggold




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3808 is not 3D capable as it is but if you had a Blu Ray player that outputs dual HDMI such as the Oppo 93 you could have 1 HDMI to the projector and 1 to the 3808. That is how I would go instead of changing the receiver.



That's why I said one of the reasons. There's a few more...







I did enjoy my 3808ci though no problems with it whatsoever. My son has that now in his BR. Lucky boy. With that being said I am very glad I upgraded to the A100. I guess I am a happy and proud owner.


----------



## Wryker

Next weekend I'll try my prior 'work around' since it's not seeing 3D through the 3808 from my PS3. I'm going to unplug the HDMI from the AVR, schlep the PS3 w/the HDMI plugged into the back of it over to the projector; plug the HDMI directly into the Projector; XMB the video options so it sees 3D connected; then unplug it from the Sony, plug it back into the AVR (without unplugging the HDMI from the back of the PS3) and see if that works. THat's what I had to do before to get 3D through the AVR when I had it connected to my Mitsy 3D TV. I have a Panny 3DBD player w/dual HDMI out's that I use for 3D movies: I want to use the PS3 for 3D games.


----------



## irmoballen

This may be a stupid question: but if I'm not using 3d, does this receiver still hold up well? I have a chance to buy a used (but in perfect condition) 3808 for $300 and am wondering whether I should do that compared to buying a brand new Denon 1611 for a little less money?


Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## batpig

If you don't need 3D it's a great option.


----------



## irmoballen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21767517
> 
> 
> So I take it you did not read the series of posts immediately before yours?



I made sure to read the last few pages before I posted










I guess more specifically my question is whether the sound quality of the higher end 3-4 year old models would be better than the brand new budget models....I would assume it would be better, but I just wanted another opinion before I made the final decision.


----------



## batpig

Sorry I misread your post. I thought you said if you do use 3D. Couldn't edit fast enough.










The 3808 will blow away any newer entry level models.


----------



## irmoballen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21767563
> 
> 
> Sorry I misread your post. I thought you said if you do use 3D. Couldn't edit fast enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3808 will blow away any newer entry level models.



No problem, thanks for the input!


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irmoballen* /forum/post/21767470
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question: but if I'm not using 3d, does this receiver still hold up well? I have a chance to buy a used (but in perfect condition) 3808 for $300 and am wondering whether I should do that compared to buying a brand new Denon 1611 for a little less money?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice!



That's actually a great price! Check with the seller to see if the unit has the $100 feature pack upgrade, otherwise, you may want to consider buying and installing it.

http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## longbow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irmoballen* /forum/post/21767470
> 
> 
> This may be a stupid question: but if I'm not using 3d, does this receiver still hold up well? I have a chance to buy a used (but in perfect condition) 3808 for $300 and am wondering whether I should do that compared to buying a brand new Denon 1611 for a little less money?
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice!




The 3808 is a wonderful receiver. I have 2 of them and they are great. The 1612 is a much lower quality model.


----------



## dirk1843

I say go for the 3808, you can't beat it for that price.


----------



## Browninggold

Get the 3808... Great power. I still like mine


----------



## Gary J

Mine just keeps on working but I don't think I've touched it in about four years. Well maybe just the duster.


----------



## Browninggold

Time to upgrade Gary to the A100 or 4311.


----------



## uforia

Thanks to the previous replies, just wanting to check I have everything connected and setup for best audio quality.


I have connected my front speakers to a NAD stereo amp which has Main-In rca's (acting purely as a power amp) I connected the Denon 3808 front speaker rca outputs to the main-in on the stereo amp. I had to play around with the Amp assign in the Denon - is Zone 2 correct? Any other denon settings i should change/update?


Basically I just want the receiver to treat the front speakers as an extention of my other surround speakers - allowing it to work as normal in 5.1 with auddsey or only the fronts with pure direct. I have a PS3 connected to my receiver via HDMI for music and movies if this makes any difference thanks.


----------



## batpig

amp assign is irrelevant -- that controls the assignment of the *internal* amps of the Denon, and then only the last two (which you aren't using). So just leave it on Zone 2, won't hurt anything.


You don't need to change anything at all to use external amps, just hook it up, RCA from the FR/FL pre-outs on the 3808 to the inputs on the external amp.


next run test tones (Manual Setup > Speaker Setup > Ch Level) to confirm output is still good. You might also want to make sure the NAD amp is configured properly, sounds like it's an integrated amp and there may be a switch that allows it to convert to "pure" amplifier mode. Set the NAD to a fixed volume (check the manual if possible as there may be a specific volume setting that is "unity gain" for use as an amp).


Once you have confirmed a "good" hook-up, re-run Audyssey and off you go!


----------



## kerenlaser

Hi everybody, this is my first post in this forum.


I plan to back up some of my vinyl collection as hi-res files in an HDD. I plan to use the "Pure Vinyl" software, which is best used with a good external audio interface ("sound card"). I thought that before I spend money on the external device, I might try to harness the 3808ci built-in ADC and DAC capability. I assume they are good for 192/24 conversions. I read the manual, but could not figure out how to send the ADC output over to the computer, which will probably be a Mac Mini.


My idea is to feed the cartridge through the line input, and perform the RIAA eq and click-pop reduction in the PV software.


Your help will be greatly appreciated.


Best regards, Eli


----------



## xb1032

I'm guessing this answer is no but is it possible to control the user interface for the 3808CI over TCP/IP using an ipad? I am assuming I'll have to use IR for this one.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kerenlaser* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everybody, this is my first post in this forum.
> 
> 
> I plan to back up some of my vinyl collection as hi-res files in an HDD. I plan to use the "Pure Vinyl" software, which is best used with a good external audio interface ("sound card"). I thought that before I spend money on the external device, I might try to harness the 3808ci built-in ADC and DAC capability. I assume they are good for 192/24 conversions. I read the manual, but could not figure out how to send the ADC output over to the computer, which will probably be a Mac Mini.
> 
> 
> My idea is to feed the cartridge through the line input, and perform the RIAA eq and click-pop reduction in the PV software.
> 
> 
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Best regards, Eli



There is a section in the manual about recording. Check that for starters. It's pretty complex from memory.


Blairy


----------



## nintari

xb1032: you can control the receiver via iPad, not sure if you can call up the menu on the TV screen and control it that way though, I can look next time I get a chance.


I started a thread on the Denon series iOS / Android control apps, feel free to add to it







http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1397073 


Havent updated it recently with any info as I have been really sick over the past week and a half!


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21796328
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this answer is no but is it possible to control the user interface for the 3808CI over TCP/IP using an ipad? I am assuming I'll have to use IR for this one.



Yes, there are a couple of iPhone/iPad REMOTE apps: DeRemote and DenONOFF.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xb1032* /forum/post/21796328
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this answer is no but is it possible to control the user interface for the 3808CI over TCP/IP using an ipad? I am assuming I'll have to use IR for this one.



Is you AVR on your network? Use the iPad, open a browser and point it to your AVR's IP address.


Hey presto, control of your receiver.


Regards

blairy


----------



## xb1032




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nintari* /forum/post/21797003
> 
> 
> xb1032: you can control the receiver via iPad, not sure if you can call up the menu on the TV screen and control it that way though, I can look next time I get a chance.
> 
> 
> I started a thread on the Denon series iOS / Android control apps, feel free to add to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1397073
> 
> 
> Havent updated it recently with any info as I have been really sick over the past week and a half!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21797193
> 
> 
> Yes, there are a couple of iPhone/iPad REMOTE apps: DeRemote and DenONOFF.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21801506
> 
> 
> Is you AVR on your network? Use the iPad, open a browser and point it to your AVR's IP address.
> 
> 
> Hey presto, control of your receiver.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> blairy



I'll connect a patch cable from my Denon to my router and give it a shot as soon as I get the time. I'll check out the app thread as well. Thanks for your help all!!!


----------



## hhglcyes7

When is the 875 due out? Price? Also other then the video scaller difference what are some of the other major differences between this and the 3808? Links to a full spec sheet


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


----------



## batpig

Spidey sense says "spambot"


----------



## ccotenj

^^^


ah...


my spidey sense was impaired by highly hopped beverages...


----------



## nintari

So I take it that the 3808ci will not do HDMI pass through when in standby? Was trying to see if it was possible but not finding anything just yet. For example the AVR is almost always set to my HTPC, but if I'm just watching TV on my HTPC I don't see a way to let it pass through when the AVR is in standby mode... I'm still digging through settings though and might just be missing it.


----------



## nintari

well... may have found it, but not at home to test. When I was reading around everything said only the 9 year series would do it on the last input selected, and then newer ones would work better.


I seen a page that talked about firmware updates for the 3808CI and it listed the ability to do this as well as a few other things, and sure enough I do have the setting for HDMI control in the menus after the most recent firmware update. I'll be trying this as soon as I get home


----------



## batpig

it's actually not a firmware update but the upGRADE that costs $100. That upgrade added Dyn EQ/Vol and HDMI-CEC, the latter of which enables the standby passthrough.


----------



## MRMOTA

Would my 3808ci be able to drive the below setup?


CM9 x2 (FL/FR)

CMC2 x1 (C)

ASW10CM x1 (S)

CM1(SBL/SBR)


Thanks RM


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Yup ... should be no problem unless in a really large room at above reference level volume.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nintari* /forum/post/21833768
> 
> 
> So I take it that the 3808ci will not do HDMI pass through when in standby? Was trying to see if it was possible but not finding anything just yet. For example the AVR is almost always set to my HTPC, but if I'm just watching TV on my HTPC I don't see a way to let it pass through when the AVR is in standby mode... I'm still digging through settings though and might just be missing it.



I really thought the manual mentioned pass through of HDMI when the unit was off. Not a default setting though. I seem to remember saying it would draw more power this was, and you could only pass thru whatever the last input was, you could not change it without turning it on.


I will have to drag the manual out and see, I have never used the feature, or upgraded my firmware.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

As batpig already noted a few posts up, the HDMI Standby pass through feature is only available on the 3808CI via the $100 firmware upgrade package installation, as it was only first fully implemented starting on the XX09/X89 models.

http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## cacophonix

I picked up a used 3808ci recently, and am trying to get it to connect to the internet. I have a asus router that uses DHCP, and am connecting it using a regular LAN cable. But i don't see it getting an ip address. For some reason Network Setup doesn't seem to let me do anything. I cannot see anything underneath this setting. Is there anything i can do to get an ip address? The MAC address has all garbage in it.


----------



## gcoupe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21865604
> 
> 
> I picked up a used 3808ci recently, and am trying to get it to connect to the internet. I have a asus router that uses DHCP, and am connecting it using a regular LAN cable. But i don't see it getting an ip address. For some reason Network Setup doesn't seem to let me do anything. I cannot see anything underneath this setting. Is there anything i can do to get an ip address? The MAC address has all garbage in it.



The MAC address is hardwired into the Denon itself - it's the unique address of the hardware. It's not garbage, it's supposed to be in alphanumeric format.


If you're not getting a network address from your router, are you sure that you've plugged your ethernet cable into the Ethernet socket? Or have you plugged the cable into the Denon Link socket by accident? You wouldn't be the first person to do this, and you won't be the last.


----------



## cacophonix

Thanks for the response, Geoff!


No, i did verify that the ethernet cable was plugged in correctly into the right socket







But whats strange is that i'm unable to get to the point where i can turn off DHCP. Is it that it automatically detects the router setting, and switches to DHCP ON and won't let users turn it off?


Also i found out another issue - no subwoofer tone







The amps look to be ok. I ran audyssey last night, and it was able to detect all the attached speakers except for the subwoofer.


Well teaches me right for buying stuff on craigslist. I'm afraid that the repair costs might be more than what i paid for the unit... labor costs are mind boggling in this country.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Try resetting your router. For the sub, pull the sub cable and rub your finger of the tip ... do you hear static coming from the sub? If yes, the sub and cable are likely okay. If not, either the sub or cable itself could have a problem.


----------



## cacophonix

Yup .. i verified that the sub/amp/cable are fine ... when i unplugged the cable, and plugged it back in, i could hear a pop. But i'll try it again downstairs with my NHT X1 crossover and NAD C325BEE, and make sure that the subs are fine.

Also i'll try resetting the receiver to see if it might fix some of the things.


BTW, how do i verify if the feature upgrade pack was applied or not (Dynamic Vol, HDMI passthru etc)?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If pressing the "PARA" button on the remote displays "Dyn EQ/Volume" the update has been installed, otherwise if the Parameters menu shows up, it has not.


----------



## cacophonix

Ok .. so looks like the feature pack has not been installed.


I reset the microprocessor, and the results are the same. I've also reset the router a few times, and still its not being assigned any ip address. when i log into the router, i can see that the receiver has been assigned an ip address, and i am able to access that address. I can see the set up menu etc ... I tried updating the firmware from the browser (manual setup->option 3), but i'm getting connection failed every time. Now i don't know if the remote server that its trying to connect to is down, or there is something wrong on the receiver. Wish there were some logs i could look into ...


But still the main issue i've right now is that the subwoofer is not being detected. There is no sound whatsoever from the sub. I've checked the amp/driver and everything. It works perfectly fine once i plug the 2809ci back.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21869744
> 
> 
> Ok .. so looks like the feature pack has not been installed.
> 
> 
> I reset the microprocessor, and the results are the same. I've also reset the router a few times, and still its not being assigned any ip address. when i log into the router, i can see that the receiver has been assigned an ip address, and i am able to access that address. I can see the set up menu etc ... I tried updating the firmware from the browser (manual setup->option 3), but i'm getting connection failed every time. Now i don't know if the remote server that its trying to connect to is down, or there is something wrong on the receiver. Wish there were some logs i could look into ...
> 
> 
> But still the main issue i've right now is that the subwoofer is not being detected. There is no sound whatsoever from the sub. I've checked the amp/driver and everything. It works perfectly fine once i plug the 2809ci back.




You may have one of the original FW. If that's the case, you may have to try doing the update from someone else who doesn't have you ISP (Cox, maybe?). One of the original FW had a limitation on how far the packets could make it out into the Internet. I'll see if I can dig up the address that you can traceroute to (to see how far you are from the update server)


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21865604
> 
> 
> For some reason Network Setup doesn't seem to let me do anything. I cannot see anything underneath this setting. Is there anything i can do to get an ip address? The MAC address has all garbage in it.



This exact thing happened to me years ago, at least I had the same symptoms. Check if both your USB ports also don't work. If that is the case, then the only thing you can do is replace the "HDMI board" (cost is probably more than you paid for the 3808, be wary of cheap used boards for sale...). That's what Denon does, and did for me, even though it was unnecessary in the end. If I was there in person I *might* be able to fix it. It's been a few years, but I did once post instructions on what to do, and it worked for those who tried it...maybe I can find it if your situation seems the same as mine was.

Edit: the "fix" costs nothing, just have to take the cover off to get at it. Another symptom IIRC is the ethernet port LEDs won't light at all.


----------



## cacophonix

I spoke with denon tech, and was told that the network card needed to be replaced. I managed to return the receiver to the seller. The cost of fixing it would probably be too much .... I loved the amp sound though. Sounded better than my 2809ci.


So i'm back in the market looking for a decent receiver that can drive 4 ohm speakers, and had atleast multiEQ XT. Is 3808ci still a good buy ... or should i look at 4310? I know that 3310/3311/3312 are not direct replacements of 3808.


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21880432
> 
> 
> I spoke with denon tech, and was told that the network card needed to be replaced. I managed to return the receiver to the seller. The cost of fixing it would probably be too much .... I loved the amp sound though. Sounded better than my 2809ci.
> 
> 
> So i'm back in the market looking for a decent receiver that can drive 4 ohm speakers, and had atleast multiEQ XT. Is 3808ci still a good buy ... or should i look at 4310? I know that 3310/3311/3312 are not direct replacements of 3808.



4311


Can eq two subs and can handle 4 ohm.


It is the "equivalent" to the 3808.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21880432
> 
> 
> I spoke with denon tech, and was told that the network card needed to be replaced.



That's the kind of thing I was talking about: it doesn't have a network card. Must be a new guy...


----------



## SoundofMind




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21880432
> 
> 
> I spoke with denon tech, and was told that the network card needed to be replaced. I managed to return the receiver to the seller. The cost of fixing it would probably be too much .... I loved the amp sound though. Sounded better than my 2809ci. So i'm back in the market looking for a decent receiver that can drive 4 ohm speakers, and had atleast multiEQ XT. Is 3808ci still a good buy ... or should i look at 4310? I know that 3310/3311/3312 are not direct replacements of 3808.



I'd also ask this on the Denonxx12 thread where batpig and jdsmoothie will advise as to alternatives. Here's my experience. I had a 2809 and loved it with 8 ohm Polk RT800i towers (MSRP $1.1/pr). I got upgradosis and considered whether investing more $ in a higher model Denon like the 3808 might be worth it, but I decided to first upgrade my speakers- I obtained a pair of Dali Helicons (MSRP$4K/pr) and at the same time I fortuitously ran into a crazy clearance discount (something like $600) on a Denon AVR4310 at BB. I was thus able to do some A/B tests. The 4310 really did not improve the SQ of the Polks much at all. On the other hand, the 4310 sounded considerably better than the 2809 with the Dalis, more detailed on critical music listening of good source material. But the Dalis seemed hard to drive to anywhere near reference (4 Ohm/88dB sens) so I picked up an Emotiva amp and that fixed that. NOTE: The 4310 required Network card replacement under warranty (it is a known common problem with a couple of the networking xx10 models). But I already had my eye on XT32 and found a deal on the Anniv Edition AVR A100 (basically a 4311). The 4311 meets or beats out the 4310 in every way-and XT32 takes it up a big step in SQ. The 4311 is reliable, feature-packed (networking, Audyssey-Pro, Denon-Link, 11.2 capable, etc) and the best current audiophile value out there IMO. The buy-in is currently 1.3K from authorized e-resellers NIB.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nickff* /forum/post/21880687
> 
> 
> 4311
> 
> Can eq two subs and can handle 4 ohm.
> 
> It is the "equivalent" to the 3808.



I know you put equivalent in quotes but the 4311 exceeds the 3808 in sooo many ways...


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cacophonix* /forum/post/21880432
> 
> 
> I spoke with denon tech, and was told that the network card needed to be replaced. I managed to return the receiver to the seller. The cost of fixing it would probably be too much .... I loved the amp sound though. Sounded better than my 2809ci.
> 
> 
> So i'm back in the market looking for a decent receiver that can drive 4 ohm speakers, and had atleast multiEQ XT. Is 3808ci still a good buy ... or should i look at 4310? I know that 3310/3311/3312 are not direct replacements of 3808.



I'd stick with trying to get another 3808CI as the 4310CI has the defective NIC as SOM noted and the 33XXCI series replaced the 2809CI.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21881721
> 
> 
> I'd stick with trying to get another 3808CI as the 4310CI has the defective NIC as SOM noted and the 33XXCI series replaced the 2809CI.



Check out DAKMART.com. They're an authorized Denon dealer and have an outstanding price on a refurbished 3808ci.


----------



## jcdammeyer

The Toshiba BDX2200KC connected to HDMI 1 on the Denon 3808CI has no trouble playing blue ray or via internet playing You Tube videos. Litterally unplug the Panasonic DMP-BD30 and plug the HDMI cabel into the Toshiba plus add a network cable to the Toshiba and I was up and running. The Toshiba even went onto the net and uploaded the latest firmware.


But the firt inkling of a problem was when I used my remote to adjust the volume on the Denon. With my Cable Box, PC (with HDMI out), Seagate GoFlex TV the Denon adjusted the volume and displayed the bar on the screen. Hit mute and the annoying "Muting : ON -40dB" message comes on and stays on.


Now the Denon did mute the volume. But it didn't display the volume bar or the MUTE message.


So then I asked the Denon to show the display screens that let me change parameters. Poof. The Blue ray picture vanished and No Video message came up. Hitting my settings button on the remote again brought back the blue ray Toshiba video.


Further investigation shows that I can set the video source to something like the cable box when the Blue is not turned on or has lost the video.


But what appears to be happening is the Denon is turning off the Blue Ray HDMI when it tries to mix the set up screen. And it can't mix in the volume control video at all.


Since this worked with the Panasonic BD30 and with everything else one would think the Toshiba blue ray is at fault. But since the Denon Volume control is mixed with the video that is sent out to the TV why should the Toshiba care?


Oh, and the TV is also a Toshiba. I suspect this is some sort of HDCP problem. But how to solve it?


John


----------



## iramack

Keep the BD 30.


S


----------



## blairy

Last weekend I attached a 1TB HDD to the rear USB port of my 3808.


Made sure I changed the settings to use the rear port.


Can't see my HDD










Is there a maximum size for attached storage on the Denon?


blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The HDD must be formatted as either FAT16 or FAT32.


----------



## blairy

Thanks jdsmoothie.


Of course I also use this HDD with my Oppo BDP93 and as well as flac files it has varoius video/movie files on it too. Many of these ar greater than 4GB and I need to format the drive as NTFS (greater than 4GB) for this to work.


Looks like I need a separate drive for my 3808.


Cheers

blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

There should be no issue with drives up to 2TB as long as they are formatted in FAT32.


----------



## kgveteran

My cable box seems to have a lower volume than BR, any way to tweak the levels to get them closer. I usually listen at -15MV.....


In other words i would like to match the levels so -15 sounds kinda the same out of both....


----------



## batpig

yes, each input has a SOURCE LEVEL control that is variable +/-12dB.


----------



## CynKennard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgveteran* /forum/post/21904748
> 
> 
> My cable box seems to have a lower volume than BR, any way to tweak the levels to get them closer. I usually listen at -15MV.....
> 
> 
> In other words i would like to match the levels so -15 sounds kinda the same out of both....



The input level of each source can be set on the input source menu. See page 38 of the owner's manual for a description of source level.

Cynthia


----------



## kgveteran

Thx ladies and gentleman..... That was easy


----------



## kgveteran

I find that concert BR's need a little balancing to get them right, is there a way to one button my way back to the default Audyssey settings as to levels ?


----------



## cfraser

^ Probably the easiest way is to save a particular setup in a Quick Select button. This isn't exactly what you want, but you might be able to come up with something using them that's at least a little more convenient.


I have also wished that there could be preset master volume levels you could quickly return to. Kind of like the different muting levels, but for master volume and one-button. I can surely see the "danger" of this too, along the same lines that Denon locks you out of the menu if muting is on (that's slightly annoying too).


----------



## WynsWrld98

3808ci owner, looking to upgrade to a receiver that has 3D passthrough such as the 3812ci, was curious if anyone has opinions on if there are any negatives in upgrading from 3808ci to 3812ci such as if Denon cut corners on this line as it progressed.


----------



## batpig

There is no 3812ci. There is a 3312ci which is a step down from the 3808ci. The best "upgrade" would be a 4311ci.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

There is no 3812, rather the current successor to the 3808CI is the 4311CI with Audyssey MultEQ XT32 soon to be replaced by the 4520CI in Sep. The 3312CI is the successor to the 2809CI and uses the same version of MultEQ XT as does the 3808CI.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21906816
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> There is no 3812, rather the current successor to the 3808CI is the 4311CI with Audyssey MultEQ XT32 soon to be replaced by the 4520CI in Sep. The 3312CI is the successor to the 2809CI and uses the same version of MultEQ XT as does the 3808CI.



Thanks jdsmoothie, helpful info. Presuming 4520 isn't a typo (and I'm sure it's not) what's happened to the standard numbering sequence for Denon AVR's?


In the past the last two digits have referred to a calendar year; eg nn08 referred to AVR's for 2008 (although typical these were available in the latter half of the prior year).


cheers

blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Due to a shortage of parts, Denon has discontinued the previous "flagship" models 5308CI and AVP. The 4520CI will be replacing both the 4311CI and the 4810CI and will become the new "flagship" model. Unsure as to why they changed the number convention.


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21908486
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Due to a shortage of parts, Denon has discontinued the previous "flagship" models 5308CI and AVP. The 4520CI will be replacing both the 4311CI and the 4810CI and will become the new "flagship" model. Unsure as to why they changed the number convention.



I would guess for a longer perceived life cycle....some folks might be adverse to dropping the money for a 5308 when just the name says it is 4 year old tech.


This unit won't be tied to a year of release.


Just my .02 cents.............


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

4 years old yes, but there's currently a $1000 upgrade that brings 3D and Audyssey MultEQ XT32 to both the 5308CI and the AVP.


----------



## Jay O'Brien

My wife alerted me, and I confirm that only our front speakers are working. Can someone point me to a web page that will help me diagnose the missing speakers that used to work fine on my 3808CI? The Denon manual is ZERO help.


It would be great if there was a way to send audio of some kind to only one set of speakers, if only for test.


Thanks, Jay O'Brien, Folsom, California


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/21928645
> 
> 
> My wife alerted me, and I confirm that only our front speakers are working. Can someone point me to a web page that will help me diagnose the missing speakers that used to work fine on my 3808CI? The Denon manual is ZERO help.
> 
> 
> It would be great if there was a way to send audio of some kind to only one set of speakers, if only for test.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jay O'Brien, Folsom, California




Most likely, you accidentally activated the pure direct, or Direct Stereo mode. There are two buttons when you open the front panel. If that's not it, you can try using Audyssey to generate the tones to see if the speakers are recognized.


good luck.


hsb


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21928734
> 
> 
> Most likely, you accidentally activated the pure direct, or Direct Stereo mode. There are two buttons when you open the front panel. If that's not it, you can try using Audyssey to generate the tones to see if the speakers are recognized.
> 
> 
> good luck.
> 
> 
> hsb



A quick check would be to run 5/7 channel stereo option


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/21928645
> 
> 
> My wife alerted me, and I confirm that only our front speakers are working. Can someone point me to a web page that will help me diagnose the missing speakers that used to work fine on my 3808CI? The Denon manual is ZERO help.
> 
> 
> It would be great if there was a way to send audio of some kind to only one set of speakers, if only for test.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jay O'Brien, Folsom, California



What does the front panel display when audio is playing? As others have noted, you're likely in STEREO mode.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hansangb* /forum/post/21928734
> 
> 
> Most likely, you accidentally activated the pure direct, or Direct Stereo mode. There are two buttons when you open the front panel. If that's not it, you can try using Audyssey to generate the tones to see if the speakers are recognized.
> 
> 
> good luck.
> 
> 
> hsb



Great idea, but that isn't the problem. I had forgotten about those two buttons. Thank you!


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21928854
> 
> 
> A quick check would be to run 5/7 channel stereo option



How can I do that? The audio comes from my ATT U-Verse box if that makes any difference.


Thank you!


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21929330
> 
> 
> What does the front panel display when audio is playing? As others have noted, you're likely in STEREO mode.



It says TV/CBL Direct. It is getting TV and audio from my U-Verse box.


Jay


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/21935201
> 
> 
> Great idea, but that isn't the problem. I had forgotten about those two buttons. Thank you!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/21935216
> 
> 
> It says TV/CBL *Direct.* It is getting TV and audio from my U-Verse box.
> 
> 
> Jay



If the mode is DIRECT as you indicate that is indeed your issue. You need to get into a STANDARD mode (via STD button) and select DD PLII - Cinema.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21935302
> 
> 
> If the mode is DIRECT as you indicate that is indeed your issue. You need to get into a STANDARD mode (via STD button) and select DD PLII - Cinema.



I was able to hit the Standard button and then was able to get to 5CH Stereo, which now turned on the other speakers. Hooray!


You say to select DD PLII - Cinema; how do I do that, and what will it get me?


Thank you for your much appreciated help! Now, what did I do, and where can I learn (again) about what just happened. I was really up on the Denon several years ago, but it has just been used to watch TV recently and I am embarrassed to see how much I have forgotten, leaving the Denon alone to its own devices (helped by humans, I'm sure).


Jay


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

While playing a SD channel (ie stereo audio), you should be able to select DD PLII - Cinema while cycling through the various STD settings. This mode takes the PCM 2.0 signal and will simulate 5.1 surround sound. The 5 CH Stereo mode simply replicates the FL/FR speaker stereo to the SL/SR speakers as well as mixes to the center speaker (ie. not true surround).


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21935719
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> While playing a SD channel (ie stereo audio), you should be able to select DD PLII - Cinema while cycling through the various STD settings. This mode takes the PCM 2.0 signal and will simulate 5.1 surround sound. The 5 CH Stereo mode simply replicates the FL/FR speaker stereo to the SL/SR speakers as well as mixes to the center speaker (ie. not true surround).



The closest I can find is Dolby PLII music. I find, however, that Jazz Club sounds the best to me, but I would like to raise the back and side channel levels a bit.


Obviously I need to learn more about what is available, can you suggest where I sould start?


In the meantime, thanks to your guidance, it sounds much better with the back and side channels now doing something!


Jay


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Surround modes listed on pp. 41-42. You can change from Music --> Cinema using the Parameter menu (p. 42).


----------



## Jay O'Brien

My surround modes starts on pp.40, and I don't see where to change from Music --> Cinema in the Parameter menu that begins on pp.41. We must have different versions of the manual.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Then download the manual from Denon's website in .pdf format which is what I refer to, although regardless you should be able to get the right menu location from MENU-->Parameter---> Audio ---> Surround Parameters ---> Mode.

http://usa.denon.com/us/Downloads/Pa...ionManual.aspx


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21935937
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Then download the manual from Denon's website in .pdf format which is what I refer to, although regardless you should be able to get the right menu location from MENU-->Parameter---> Audio ---> Surround Parameters ---> Mode.
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/us/Downloads/Pa...ionManual.aspx



I haven't been using the GUI, only pushing buttons. I now see what you mean, and when my wife (SWMBO) is through watching her Idol recordings (that she agrees are now better) I'll give it a try with the GUI.


Jay


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jay O'Brien* /forum/post/21935959
> 
> 
> I haven't been using the GUI, only pushing buttons. I now see what you mean, and when my wife (SWMBO) is through watching her Idol recordings (that she agrees are now better) I'll give it a try with the GUI.
> 
> 
> Jay



In the GUI, I cannot get to MENU-->Parameter---> Audio ---> Surround Parameters. At MENU-->Parameter---> Audio ---> the selections are Tone, Room EQ, RESTORER, Night Mode and Audio Delay. The selection for Surround Parameters is not there. My manual does show many selections under Surround Parameters, but I can't get there!


What should I do now?


Jay


----------



## batpig

Are you on PLII Music? You have to activate PLII first and then you will see the relevant parameters. What appears in that menu is contextual depending on what surround mode you are in.


----------



## Jay O'Brien




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig* /forum/post/21939289
> 
> 
> Are you on PLII Music? You have to activate PLII first and then you will see the relevant parameters. What appears in that menu is contextual depending on what surround mode you are in.



Bingo! Thank you. Now I have Surround Parameters, and I selected Cinema. It didn't make any noticeable difference to my center or surround speakers.


Now that the center and surround speakers are working, I would like to raise the audio levels fed to them, or reduce the front speaker volume. Am I correct in concluding that I should play with the surround parameters? If so, where should I start?


Jay


----------



## mkaudio

hi guys i have a question.i pulled out my 3808 to use with my sacd player.i connected it 5.1 analog.question is.should this denon detect sacd? wasnt sure if anything should come up on the screen or not.


----------



## batpig

if you connect with 5.1 analog the receiver has no way of "knowing" what the input is, it will just say EXT IN and you will get whatever signal you feed. With multich analog, there is no info contained in the signal, it's already been decoded and processed, so the receiver is essentially just functioning as an amplifier.


----------



## Wryker

Question: my 3808 (while watching Star Trek VI) shut all the way off with about 9 minutes left to the movie. I had it turned up loud but not as loud as I 'used' to and it shut down. It can't be too warm since it was 70 in the room, well ventilated the AVR and I have 2 PC fans sitting on top of it blowing from front to back to keep it cool. I 'think' I changed some speaker setting (large to small) and 'think' that's what could be causing it to shut down when the 'booms' get too loud. I'm going to re-run Audyssey to see but before I do that (this weekend) does this sound like a 'cure'?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You don't need to rerun Audyssey to simply change the speaker from LARGE to SMALL, and in fact, doing so actually gave the AVR more headroom and is the suggested setting. Confirm you did indeed make that change and not from SMALL---> LARGE (otherwise change it back to SMALL with 80hz crossovers). Also is your firmware up to date?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21950387
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> You don't need to rerun Audyssey to simply change the speaker from LARGE to SMALL, and in fact, doing so actually gave the AVR more headroom and is the suggested setting. Confirm you did indeed make that change and not from SMALL---> LARGE (otherwise change it back to SMALL with 80hz crossovers). Also is your firmware up to date?



If I remember - I changed them from LARGE to SMALL. Firmware is up to date. I have my side surrounds set to 100hz crossover and surrounds to 110hz.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Surrounds don't draw much power ... I'm referring to your FL/C/FR speakers. If you have a dedicated sub, all speakers should be set to SMALL with minimum of either 60hz or 80hz crossovers.


----------



## Wryker

^^^ Yes - those are set to 80hz (if I remember correctly - definitely no higher) and the sub is LFE+Main.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Sub set to LFE+Main has no effect in that configuration. Confirm the speakers the FL/C/FR speakers are set to SMALL as well. Also, what was the master volume when it shut down?


----------



## Wryker

^^Yes - they are set to SMALL - the audio was on +1.5 I believe. I used to be able to watch the opening sequence to Cars at @-6.0 and it boomed and never clipped/shut down. Now it is routinely at lower volume levels.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Are your speakers 4Ω by any chance as the AVR is not designed to drive them at those levels? Also check your speaker wire connections on the back of the AVR to ensure there are no loose strands touching another post.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21951244
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Are your speakers 4Ω by any chance as the AVR is not designed to drive them at those levels? Also check your speaker wire connections on the back of the AVR to ensure there are no loose strands touching another post.



No. The Aperion's are ohm compatible w/the AVR. I haven't unplugged any speakers from the AVR however I'll check it just to make sure since I did move it (I slid it over about 6" from where it previously was). The speakers aren't new - nothing that I can really think of 'changed' other than one night (a little tipsy) I was looking at the settings and 'thought' I changed them from LARGE to SMALL or SMALL to LARGE and then back to SMALL again but in any event; they're set to SMALL and were when the AVR kicked off (and all the way off). No changes to Adyssey (Flat) etc.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

When the AVR shuts down in protection mode ... a slow (every 2 sec) flash means a ventilation issue, while a faster (every 0.5 sec) flash means either speaker wire touching another post, 4Ω speakers run too loud, or amp failure.


----------



## kevinwoodward

I just re-ran Audysey, I am having some weird behaviors.


the front left and right came in at +6-7.something db (each different)

the right front and center said out of phase, running again got the center in phase but not right.

also sub was set to -12db and a distance of 23 feet


it's in line with front LRC at about 11-12 feet.


any ideas?


thanks in advance.


room is 13 by 14...


i am trying to fix the problem of the occasional no subwoofer...


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Just confirm the speakers are all wired correctly and you can ignore the phase error. The sub set to -12db means it's set to loud. As noted in your Owner's manual, you need to start out with the sub gain set to 12 o'clock and then reduce it more in order to get the setting closer to 0db but at least


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21951275
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> When the AVR shuts down in protection mode ... a slow (every 2 sec) flash means a ventilation issue, while a faster (every 0.5 sec) flash means either speaker wire touching another post, 4Ω speakers run too loud, or amp failure.



Is the flash the 'green' power light or will it be red/a different color/location? Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The green power ring light will turn red and flash.


----------



## Wryker

Why does my parameter Spkr Config Check show my FL, FR, & C as LARGE?! And the crossover check shows nothing for Front and Center adn 90Hz for Surround A and 200Hz for Surround Back?!


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21951310
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Just confirm the speakers are all wired correctly and you can ignore the phase error. The sub set to -12db means it's set to loud. As noted in your Owner's manual, you need to start out with the sub gain set to 12 o'clock and then reduce it more in order to get the setting closer to 0db but at least
> 
> 
> Thanks JD... I have read it twice.
> 
> I am not sure my issue with the sub going off. So I have been trying different things trying to get to the bottom of it. As I go through them different issues keep popping up, making my life more difficult. Can low volume listening turn the sub off? Also it's wires with coax... Which i know shouldn't be an issue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## rakosnicek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843* /forum/post/21909738
> 
> 
> I would guess for a longer perceived life cycle....some folks might be adverse to dropping the money for a 5308 when just the name says it is 4 year old tech.
> 
> 
> This unit won't be tied to a year of release.
> 
> 
> Just my .02 cents.............



It hasn't been the model names that have aged AVRs, but rather the advance of HDMI specification changes.


So if Denon plan on making fewer AVR releases then they obviously have some other plans on how to deal with HDMI evolving. It is HDMI 1.4 (ARC + 3D pass through) that have been of most threat to my 3808's future.


So we've gone from 3808 to 4310, then 4311 and next is 4520 to maintain features? Talk about pushing people up and asking for more cash for the same functionality. Maybe the 3313 (especially if it will do DSD input) will be more attractive as an upgrade for 3808 owners?


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/21952254
> 
> 
> It hasn't been the model names that have aged AVRs, but rather the advance of HDMI specification changes.
> 
> 
> So if Denon plan on making fewer AVR releases then they obviously have some other plans on how to deal with HDMI evolving. It is HDMI 1.4 (ARC + 3D pass through) that have been of most threat to my 3808's future.
> 
> 
> So we've gone from 3808 to 4310, then 4311 and next is 4520 to maintain features? Talk about pushing people up and asking for more cash for the same functionality. Maybe the 3313 (especially if it will do DSD input) will be more attractive as an upgrade for 3808 owners?



Whilst I don't disagree, you need to exercise care when talking HDMI versions and the features. HDMI 1.4 does do ARC and 3D as you rightly point out.


However most HDMI 1.4 AVR's and BD players don't implement anything like all the HDMI 1.4 features or specs. Try this link for a quick look http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdm...i_1_4_faq.aspx 


This also spells out why manufacturers can sell an AVR as HDMI 1.4 and it doesn't in fact feature all the 1.4 specs










Sounds to me as you want specific features (ARC and 3D) not necesarily HDMI 1.4. Mind you that ethernet feature sounds handy, but that would see most of us needing to upgrade every piece of kit on our rack










And I'm with you on the 3313, although as well as DSD it would also need HDCD.


cheers

blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21951657
> 
> 
> Why does my parameter Spkr Config Check show my FL, FR, & C as LARGE?! And the crossover check shows nothing for Front and Center adn 90Hz for Surround A and 200Hz for Surround Back?!



This menu shows the AUTO SETUP settings which you can restore your current settings to should you ever want to. You must check the Manual Setup for the current speaker settings currently being used.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward* /forum/post/21951975
> 
> 
> Thanks JD... I have read it twice.
> 
> I am not sure my issue with the sub going off. So I have been trying different things trying to get to the bottom of it. As I go through them different issues keep popping up, making my life more difficult. Can low volume listening turn the sub off? Also it's wires with coax... Which i know shouldn't be an issue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



What is likely causing the issue is that the AVR is having to attenuate the sub signal so much it's not enough to activate your sub which is why you need to get the sub trim set closer to 0db after running AUTO SETUP. You also may want to try placing the sub in "ON" mode rather than "AUTO" if it has an "AUTO" mode.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/21952254
> 
> 
> So if Denon plan on making fewer AVR releases then they obviously have some other plans on how to deal with HDMI evolving. *It is HDMI 1.4 (ARC + 3D pass through) that have been of most threat to my 3808's future*.



ARC is easily replicated with an optical cable from the TV back to the AVR and the ability to play 3D is easily resolved with a dual HDMI 1.4 AVR (passing video to the TV with HD audio to the AVR). No reason to replace the 3808CI if those are your only new requirements.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/21952254
> 
> 
> 
> So we've gone from 3808 to 4310, then 4311 and next is 4520 to maintain features? Talk about pushing people up and asking for more cash for *the same functionality*.



Not quite ... in addition to the 4311CI being 9.2 (expandable to 11.2 w/external amp) it also uses the much more advanced version of Audyssey MultEQ XT32 which former XT owners say is a very noticeable increase in audio fidelity as well as it provides the capability of EQing dual subs.


----------



## rakosnicek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blairy* /forum/post/21952494
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Sounds to me as you want specific features (ARC and 3D) not necesarily HDMI 1.4.



Right. Although 3D can be handled in other ways (such as a cable direct from a BluRay player to the TV (e.g.Oppo BDP-93), it's more cables and more complexity that I'd like to avoid. Given that 3D is a "pass-through" thing, it's annoying that the 3808 can't do this. ARC is of similar benefit - I can get rid of the TOS link cable from the TV back to the AVR.



> Quote:
> Mind you that ethernet feature sounds handy, but that would see most of us needing to upgrade every piece of kit on our rack



Yeah, but that upgrade would also mean fewer cables and who here would be opposed to fewer cables so long as there's no sacrifice in quality?


What would be really interesting would be to see something like the 4520 with a native 1Gbps ethernet link and for it to then be able to act as a switch for any HDMI 1.4 device that supports ethernet over HDMI.


What concerns me now is that HDMI's 1.4 spec isn't enough to cover streaming 4k video via the ethernet over HDMI part of the spec.



> Quote:
> And I'm with you on the 3313, although as well as DSD it would also need HDCD.



Yup!


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"No reason to replace the 3808CI"


Nope. Have Panasonic 310 for dual hdmi out and have optical running from my TV to the 3808 as well as coax from my cable box to the 3808.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21952503
> 
> 
> This menu shows the AUTO SETUP settings which you can restore your current settings to should you ever want to. You must check the Manual Setup for the current speaker settings currently being used.



Ah - ok. Then what's showing up in the Manual section IS what the AVR is using for speaker size, crossover etc. Thanks!


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rakosnicek* /forum/post/21952527
> 
> 
> What concerns me now is that HDMI's 1.4 spec isn't enough to cover streaming 4k video via the ethernet over HDMI part of the spec.



True, but you don't need 4K video; totaly off topic but http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33199_7...vs-are-stupid/










blairy


----------



## Wryker

Ok - AVR just kicked off while I was downstairs and it's flashing non-stop fast 'red' light. I'm going to pull out the AVR and check for touch speaker wires and hope that's 'it'.


----------



## Wryker

^^^ checked and no speaker wires connecting with any other. If I get a chance tonight I'm going to watch a movie 'loud' and see what happens. Very frustrating if the AVR is 'dieing" since it's not that old.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21967885
> 
> 
> ^^^ checked and no speaker wires connecting with any other. If I get a chance tonight I'm going to watch a movie 'loud' and see what happens. Very frustrating if the AVR is 'dieing" since it's not that old.



It wouldn't be a speaker wire connecting with another speaker wire, but rather shorting on any metal surface, e.g., the back of the AVR, etc. If there's a speaker wire doing anything other than terminating at the terminal post, it's doing the wrong thing.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21967885
> 
> 
> ^^^ checked and no speaker wires connecting with any other. If I get a chance tonight I'm going to watch a movie 'loud' and see what happens. Very frustrating if the AVR is 'dieing" since it's not that old.



Adding to nlsteele's comment, do you have any in wall speaker wiring as it's possible a nail in the wall has broken the wire casing? Did you check the wiring connections at the speakers as well? Do as thorough a job as possible checking the wire integrity from the AVR all the way to the speakers, otherwise the only likely other conclusion is likely amp failure.


----------



## Wryker

^^For the speaker terms they are wired through banana plugs so some of the wires do stick 'out' but I have them folded/pressed flat against the banana plug. I do not have any speakers in-wall. I did check the center, FL and FR since two of those were moved when I sold my 73" DLP and moved some components around (partially to give the AVR more room). I've noticed that seems to be a lot more bass than before though I have not changed any settings. I didn't crank up the system last night and won't be able to tonight (the lady comes back from a business trip) so I'll test it again this weekend. I really hope it's not the AVR!

ps - I appreciate your comments/suggestions/assistance!


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21970693
> 
> 
> ^^For the speaker terms they are wired through banana plugs so some of the wires do stick 'out' but I have them folded/pressed flat against the banana plug. I do not have any speakers in-wall. I did check the center, FL and FR since two of those were moved when I sold my 73" DLP and moved some components around (partially to give the AVR more room). I've noticed that seems to be a lot more bass than before though I have not changed any settings. I didn't crank up the system last night and won't be able to tonight (the lady comes back from a business trip) so I'll test it again this weekend. I really hope it's not the AVR!
> 
> ps - I appreciate your comments/suggestions/assistance!



consider unplugging all speakers see if it runs ok, then add them back one by one till you perhaps find an issue?


----------



## windwaves

Guys I have owned my 3810 for now a few years.


And a few years ago I added a Cinema 5 power amp.


I have since always had a hummm noise and I was wondering whether anyone who added an amp to their Denon receiver has had a similar problem.


The noise is not really a big deal with movies, but when listening to music it can be at times annoying. So now I have been running it w/o the amp. Sort of a waste to have nearly $4k there doing nothing !


Also I am pretty sure the problem is with the Denon since I have 2 of them in different location/houses/places and both will produce that humm when used with the amp. Also the amp has been back at Cary and they claim no problem at all with the unit.


BTW, I really cannot say that the amp added anything at all to the SQ anyway. It certainly added noise !!


----------



## Wryker

@kevinwoodward - it's been running fine - it's only been when i turn it up nice and loud it 'shuts' off and the last time it was the quickly flashing red light.

ps - shout out to northboro! (i grew up in northbridge).


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *windwaves* /forum/post/21971971
> 
> 
> Guys I have owned my 3810 for now a few years.
> 
> 
> And a few years ago I added a Cinema 5 power amp.
> 
> 
> I have since always had a hummm noise and I was wondering whether anyone who added an amp to their Denon receiver has had a similar problem.
> 
> 
> The noise is not really a big deal with movies, but when listening to music it can be at times annoying. So now I have been running it w/o the amp. Sort of a waste to have nearly $4k there doing nothing !
> 
> 
> Also I am pretty sure the problem is with the Denon since I have 2 of them in different location/houses/places and both will produce that humm when used with the amp. Also the amp has been back at Cary and they claim no problem at all with the unit.
> 
> 
> BTW, I really cannot say that the amp added anything at all to the SQ anyway. It certainly added noise !!



Possibly a ground loop issue. Review the article below for some troubleshooting steps.

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/co...m-hum-and-buzz


----------



## jbcheartsavr

I am trying to play audio files from Apple TV, connected via HDMI to my AVR-3808CI, using Zone 2 speaker output. Apple TV is working fine...no problems playing in Main Zone using "Direct" playback mode.


Amp assign is configured to Zone 2, and it works fine with other inputs from analog signals or from digital coax signals. But when i select the source input to my apple tv (which is HDMI) i get nothing out of Zone 2.


Is there an audio signal format issue from HDMI sources that Zone 2 will not process in "Direct" playback mode? How do I know that my Zone 2 for Apple TV is even set in "Direct?" (I can confirm it's set to "Direct" for Main Zone via the GUI on my TV and the display on the AVR. However, I don't know how to confirm the playback mode for Zone 2 or if it's even possible to have two different playback modes for the same source input for different zones.)


Any help/advice? Is there some magic setting that I'm missing...? Please!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Aside from the Yamaha Aventage series, there are currently no AVRs on the market that can pass HDMI audio to Zone 2. The 3808CI is one of only a handful of AVRs (all Denon) that can pass PCM 2.0 over optical/digital coax to Zone 2 as well as analog so consider yourself lucky in that sense.


----------



## jrgutknecht

Does anyone know EXACTLY what the differences are between the DM-A405 mic that came with the 3808 and the DM-A409 that came with the 2011 models such as the AVR1911?


I inherited a 3808ci and the mic is gone. I have the mic from the 1911 which is a DM-A409 and it looks just like the 405 version, but I suspect there might have been some calibration changes between the two ? At least that's what I've read here.


The going rate for a 405 is $60 now (if I can find one) and if the 409 would work, I could use that.


IF anyone know anything specific, please let me know. Thanks!


John


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

You'll need the DM-A405 which usually sells on eBay for $25 .....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-Auduss...item43af7a280c


----------



## jrgutknecht

I swear I did a search of eBay ( in fact ive been searching all week with every conceivable variation of the model number ) and didn't find any listed for sale at less than $60. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jwheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21977611
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Aside from the Yamaha Aventage series, there are currently no AVRs on the market that can pass HDMI audio to Zone 2. The 3808CI is one of only a handful of AVRs (all Denon) that can pass PCM 2.0 over optical/digital coax to Zone 2 as well as analog so consider yourself lucky in that sense.



So are there any solutions or work arounds for playing an apple tv over zone 2? I have my outdoor speakers hooked up and would love to control my music with my Ipad over airplay this way. Thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Sure just connect an optical cable from the ATV and set it to PCM 2.0 (or pass PCM 2.0 audio) and you're good to go to Zone 2.


----------



## jwheeler

That worked! Thank you very much. I was afraid i was going to have to convert the toslink to analog first.


----------



## moester76

I need serious help.

I just got the new GT50 panasonic plasma tv..the veira connect function works well..but for some reason when i tried netflix I was getting only video and no audio..so I switched to the HDMI2 arc...still no audio...but in the process i must have tripped something up because now I am not getting any audio from anything...eg blu ray, iPod, tuner, etc..


I have a feeling it may have something to do with the amp assign feature..or maybe something else..


can anyone help?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 and therefore doesn't have the ARC feature. Connect an optical cable from the TV to the AVR.


----------



## moester76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/22048981
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 and therefore doesn't have the ARC feature. Connect an optical cable from the TV to the AVR.



wow that was quick..thanks for the advice.

Can I use another HDMI cable from the plasma TV to another HDMI port on the back of the receive?


My problem now is that I lost ALL Audio...not just the netflix stuff..


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

No, connect an optical cable from the TV's optical audio out to the 3808CI.


----------



## moester76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/22049006
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> No, connect an optical cable from the TV's optical audio out to the 3808CI.



ok. but that will not fix the non netflix stuff.

It was working fine till i starting tinkering with the menu settings.

what is amp assign supposed to be set on?

I have 5.1 setup.

i'm not sure what happened but I can't get any audio..


thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Amp Assign should be left at it's factory default setting of Zone 2. Also, check the "HDMI Audio Out" setting to ensure it's set to "AMP" and not "TV".


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smdavis1004* /forum/post/21431494
> 
> 
> I know this has been talked about, but there are so many settings and little changes you can make, not sure what I should and shouldn't do.
> 
> I have the Denon 3808ci.
> 
> 
> My wife bought me a couple of new speakers for my room so that I could move from 5.1 to 7.1 (very nice of her). I was using a zone 2 setup before and now changed the AMP to 7.1 (will buy and external amp for zone 2 now). Here is the deal: The sound is great but most movies are not in 7.1 and therefore the back speakers are just going to waste. Is there a way to make it so that even on 5.1 sound at least goes to those speakers like the setup would be if I just has 5.1 with A+B (which also sounds good)?
> 
> 
> Bottom line, I don't want those back speakers just sitting there.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Stephen





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* /forum/post/21431525
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yes. Just as DD PLII will simulate 5.1 from a stereo SD channel signal, so to will DD PLIIx simulate 7.1 from either a stereo or 5.1 signal. Run AUTO SETUP again so the AVR recognizes the new speakers. Then set the SB Ch Out setting (p. 43) appropriately.



I've also just added some speakers and gone 7.1. Mostly just to see what it's like...partly because there's a few 7.1 titles coming out lately. Partly because I can










Anyway...


When I set this up I had been listening to internet radio in 5 Channel Stereo. Went to 7 Channel Stereo and sounded very impressive.


Then I tried my satellite TV (Fox in Australia). Some shows are plain stereo and I use 5Channel Stereo; now 7 Channel stereo for these.


Some are dolby digital. These were coming in as 5.1 and playing as 5.1. Fiddled around with the STD button and scrolled through the various options. I had thought that DD PLII X + c would be the best option. This gets all seven speakers working.


However when I scroll through now, even plain old DOLBY DIGITAL has all speakers working. Should this be happening or have I done something strange?


Off to crank up some 7.1 blurays










Cheers

blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

As noted in my post that you quoted, once you select DD PLIIx, it will also simulate 7.1 from the DD 5.1 (ie. Dolby Digital + PLIIx - Cinema).


----------



## Gouty

I've got two sources I'd like to delete but unlike the rest, I'm unable to. One is listed as Zone 2 and the other is Zone 3.


The manual says "input sources being used in the various zones cannot be deleted."


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

It means that you cannot delete a source name when it is selected for either the main zone or Zones 2 or 3 so you must change them to another source you don't want to delete (eg. "Source" which would be the same source in the main zone). What source do you have selected in the main zone and what sources are selected for Zones 2 and 3 (ie. that you're trying to delete)?


----------



## Gouty

I don't understand.


I'm trying to delete two unused sources, one is labeled CD. How do I "change them to another source"?


----------



## jdsmoothie

You simply ensure that the source you want to delete (eg. "CD") is not selected in either the main, Zone 2, or Zone 3.


----------



## Gouty

Sounds good. So how do I do that?


----------



## batpig

look, it's much simpler than you are making it:


you can't delete a source that is in use. The sources you are trying to delete (e.g. "CD") are currently selected (in use) for zone 2 and/or 3. So SELECT A DIFFERENT SOURCE (one that you do NOT want to delete) for zone 2/3 and then you can delete the previously selected source, since it will no longer be in use.


the manual has very clear instructions for selecting zone 2/3 source.


----------



## Gouty

I understand _what_ I have to do, I just don't understand _how_ to do it.


I've read the manual, I quoted it in my post. And if the manual was easily understood I wouldn't be here and you wouldn't have written a Denon to English translation guide.


----------



## ginnywop

Not a happy camper right now. After 2+ years with absolutely no issues, I noticed my front right speaker cutting in and out tonight. Did the necessary checks to eliminate speaker or cable issues (same right speaker and cable work fine out of the left channel, same problem though when I connect the other speaker/cable to the right channel). I powered off/reset the receiver, unplugged it, etc...when I powered back up I got sound out of the right front for about 30 seconds, then it cut out again.


Any ideas?? Blown channel not worth fixing? I don't know what else to try/do at this point...


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

As you're out of the warranty period, you could pop the top of the unit and check for a blown fuse, otherwise it would seem that it will need some repair work done. Check Denon's website to see if there are any in your local area.


----------



## ginnywop

Thx, nobody near CO so I'd prob have to ship it to NJ and endure the long wait if I go that route (in which case I'd be w/o sound at all since my KRP is solely display panel, no TV speakers). I don't know what's going on with it. Since my initial post, right channel sound has been intermittent, roughly 50/50...if I cuts out, resetting the AVR seems to bring it back, for awhile anyway. Irritating for a near $2k receiver to be doing this less than 3 years in...I've had Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo over the past 15-20 years...yet the receiver that gave me the least amount of problems was a cheap Sony back in my college days.


----------



## jake51

Hi

I have been happy with the AVR-3808 for four years

Now a local dealer has a good deal on the Pioneer SC-37

Do you think this would be a worthy upgrade or should I keep the Denon?

I will be using it for movies only so I am mostly interested in clearer and more dynamic sound

Thanks

Jakob


----------



## Gary J

Keep the Denon and Audyssey. Especially for movies.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ginnywop*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500#post_22106273
> 
> 
> Thx, nobody near CO so I'd prob have to ship it to NJ and endure the long wait if I go that route (in which case I'd be w/o sound at all since my KRP is solely display panel, no TV speakers). I don't know what's going on with it. Since my initial post, right channel sound has been intermittent, roughly 50/50...if I cuts out, resetting the AVR seems to bring it back, for awhile anyway. Irritating for a near $2k receiver to be doing this less than 3 years in...I've had Denon, Yamaha, Onkyo over the past 15-20 years...yet the receiver that gave me the least amount of problems was a cheap Sony back in my college days.



AFIK there's still an authorized repair center in Denver. I had an HDMI connector issue a couple of years ago which they fixed for me after they went to bat and got Denon to honor the board replacement under warranty. Their name seems to have changed, but they're still listed on Denon's site.


Tele-Vue Service

947 Federal Boulevard

Denver, CO 80204-3214 United States

Tel.: (303) 623-3330 Fax: (303) 623-6309


----------



## Nickff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jake51*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500#post_22106339
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have been happy with the AVR-3808 for four years
> 
> Now a local dealer has a good deal on the Pioneer SC-37
> 
> Do you think this would be a worthy upgrade or should I keep the Denon?
> 
> I will be using it for movies only so I am mostly interested in clearer and more dynamic sound
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jakob



Unless Pioneer has something comparable to Audyssey's Dynamic EQ, then I wouldn't change.


If you are itchin' to spend some money, why not by a 4311 and sell the 3808? The 4311 has Audyssey xt32 which can EQ two subs.


----------



## Cobra5wood

Better late than never...I need help with playing my I-tunes library from my upstairs Dell PC via wifi thru my downstairs 3808. Is there a preferred method to do so? I understand that my I-tunes library will have to be "open" to do so.


----------



## Dan P.

I'm not an expert on this, but I'll at least try to respond...


The Denon3808 is a DLNA compliant DMP (digital media player). As such, it should be capable of finding and streaming music from any DLNA compliant DMS (digital media server) on the network. So your question isn't really Denon specific. You need to stream music from your music library to a DMP. A Sony PS3 is also a DMP. Many TVs and blu-ray players (Oppo) can stream music from digital media servers.


So the real question is how do you access your iTunes library from a DMP. I believe what you need is a bridge that will expose your iTunes library on the network as uPnP compliant server so the Denon can find it and stream from it. Perhaps something like this: http://www.allegrosoft.com/ams.html . I'm sure there are many products like that available.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cobra5wood*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500#post_22145800
> 
> 
> Better late than never...I need help with playing my I-tunes library from my upstairs Dell PC via wifi thru my downstairs 3808. Is there a preferred method to do so? I understand that my I-tunes library will have to be "open" to do so.



On the other hand, if you're asking for streaming programs that work well with the Denon, I use PS3 Media Server that's available as freeware. It's free, stable, and streams or transcodes FLACs and other file-types with great ease. It sounds as though you've already got the Denon linked through wifi, is that accurate?


----------



## batpig

my suggestion: since your music is already in iTunes, just add an Apple TV or Airport Express and stream the audio using AirPlay (i.e. do NOT use the built-in DLNA on the 3808). As implied by the two posts above, it's not straightforward to expose your iTunes library through standard DLNA and, furthermore, the 3808's built-in DLNA interface is pretty shoddy.


this is especially true if you have an iPhone and/or iPad with which to control the AirPlay (using the "Remote" app). It will be a far more painless and seamless setup using AirPlay and keeping everything in the "apple ecosystem".


----------



## Griff1324

I have owned my denon 3808 for a few years now. I recently jumped on the deal that Amazon had on the Denon 3312. The 3312 has some nice features over the 3808 such as airplay, more hdmi inputs, pandora support, etc.


Would you consider this more of an upgrade, downgrade, or lateral move on going from the 3808 to the 3312? I am just looking for some feedback as i have been out of touch with audio receivers for a few years.


The receiver will be powering the following:


- Paradigm Studio 100 v3 fronts

- Paradigm Studio cc-570 center v3

- Paradigm Studio adp-470 surrounds v3

- Paradigm Reference Servo 15 v2


----------



## batpig

you will be the best judge after you hook it up and listen for yourself. that said, "on paper"... it's an upgrade in terms of features, probably a lateral move in terms of audio quality (still the same MultEQ XT room correction), and a downgrade in build quality and amp "guts".


----------



## Griff1324




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500#post_22148726
> 
> 
> you will be the best judge after you hook it up and listen for yourself. that said, "on paper"... it's an upgrade in terms of features, probably a lateral move in terms of audio quality (still the same MultEQ XT room correction), and a downgrade in build quality and amp "guts".



I have not hooked it up yet but the amazon deal was too good to pass up. I do like the new features that the 3312 offers. I have the old firmware on my 3808 so if i am not mistaken the MultiEQ will be an improvement. I did notice that the 3312 weighs a lot less then the 3808.


For the price i paid on the 3312 and the price i can sell the 3808 at it was a cheap upgrade in terms of cost. I will sell the 3312 in a year or two to upgrade when another great deal comes along.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Nah ... the version of MultEQ XT on the 3808CI is the same version on the 3312CI. The 3312CI has the Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol features pre-installed that comes with the 3808CI Firmware upgrade package ($100).


----------



## brfoley

I'm contemplating selling my factory refurbed 3808ci. What is a good price for a unit in good shape with all pieces and manuals except the box. I never paid the $100 for the firmware upgrade?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Checking eBay will generally give you a good idea ... likely between $400-$600.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500#post_22149127
> 
> 
> Nah ... the version of MultEQ XT on the 3808CI is the same version on the 3312CI. The 3312CI has the Dyn EQ and Dyn Vol features pre-installed that comes with the 3808CI Firmware upgrade package ($100).



JD


Is it worth getting the 100 upgrade for a small HT in a 14 by 13 spare room?

lots of low level listening at night or with headphones...


thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yes. Especially if you're interested in getting some improvement to the audio fidelity as that's exactly when Audyssey Dyn EQ provides the most benefit is at lower listening levels.


----------



## donuts5

Have Denon 3808 receiver.Only ext. in works.Just bought samsung bd player with analog outs.Front L & R speakers dont seem to have much sound as I think they should.Is there something I am doing wrong.







;;;;;;This only happens when watching movies;Pandora & computer sound fine.End credits should have more from mains .


----------



## jdsmoothie

Your post is a bit confusing. Are you saying (1) that only the EXT IN inputs on the 3808CI work at all (ie. HDMI, coax digital, optical, analog don't work), or (2) that only the EXT IN inputs can be selected, or (3) that the Samsung BDP only has multi channel analog outputs and can only be connected via the EXT IN inputs? If (1) try resetting the microprocessor (p. 58) or if (2) change INPUT MODE to "AUTO."


----------



## donuts5

sorry about the confusion.this is the same receiver that strangely enough you advised me to get a refund for about a year ago.i kept it because the ebay dealer let me have it for free!!!!!.NOTHING but ext.in works;but its much better than my denon 1803 for power.all that said ,when i play a movie (master audio or true hd) hardly any sound comes from mains .have samsung bd-c5800 w/7.1 analog outs.is this the normal sound from the new codecs or what?


----------



## batpig

you might want to buy a test disc (if you don't have one already) and carefully calibrate the speaker levels. When you use the EXT IN multichannel inputs it bypasses all of the internal processing in the receiver, so effectively it's just an amplifier. I do think the speaker levels are maintained but I'm not exactly sure.


the thing is, the player will also have built-in sound controls for the multich analog outputs, since it has to act as the processor.


so the bottom line is that when using the EXT IN inputs the receiver isn't really doing much, just amplifying, so you probably have to do more digging to figure out the problem.


----------



## donuts5

thanks,i'll try to find one.just curious,will the regular audio outs on a bd player put out the same signal as right & left front of analog outs?


----------



## batpig

only on a stereo track, because standard analog outs will be a stereo downmix, whereas the multich analog outputs will have discrete info on each channel.


----------



## afrogt

I may have a chance to purchase a 3808CI from a friend.



1. Now if the feature pack upgrade hasn't been done I can still purchase this from Denon for $100, correct?


2. If I don't buy the FPU I can still do firmware updates up to ver 2.04 but I wont ever get Dynamic Vol, Dynamic EQ and Rhapsody streaming. Is this right?


----------



## jdsmoothie

1. Yup --> http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx 

2. Yup


----------



## scolumbo

It's been awhile since I visited this thread. I've had my 3808ci for almost 5 years, pretty much trouble-free. I'm on Firmware Main 2.04 Sub 1.11. I *think* there have been firmware updates since then. I believe the last update I made was to install the feature pack upgrade a few years ago. I don't necessarily have any problems, but any reason I should do an update, assuming i don't have the most recent version?


I don't use the Net Radio or streaming functions much anymore since it always seemed kind of slow and kludgy, and I have other better options, but otherwise I have no complaints, and it's still the centerpiece of my a-v system.


Or, is it a case of "If it ain't broke..."


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500#post_22218620
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I visited this thread. I've had my 3808ci for almost 5 years, pretty much trouble-free. I'm on Firmware Main 2.04 Sub 1.11. I *think* there have been firmware updates since then. I believe the last update I made was to install the feature pack upgrade a few years ago. I don't necessarily have any problems, but any reason I should do an update, assuming i don't have the most recent version?
> 
> I don't use the Net Radio or streaming functions much anymore since it always seemed kind of slow and kludgy, and I have other better options, but otherwise I have no complaints, and it's still the centerpiece of my a-v system.
> 
> Or, is it a case of "If it ain't broke..."



Captain AVS has as nice firmware tracking site/wiki. I'm not sure how long it has been since its last update, but it carries change logs and update information as well as instructions for basic checking and updating procedures:

http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500_100#post_22218620
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I visited this thread. I've had my 3808ci for almost 5 years, pretty much trouble-free. I'm on Firmware Main 2.04 Sub 1.11. I *think* there have been firmware updates since then. I believe the last update I made was to install the feature pack upgrade a few years ago. I don't necessarily have any problems, but any reason I should do an update, assuming i don't have the most recent version?
> 
> I don't use the Net Radio or streaming functions much anymore since it always seemed kind of slow and kludgy, and I have other better options, but otherwise I have no complaints, and it's still the centerpiece of my a-v system.
> 
> Or, is it a case of "If it ain't broke..."



There was an issue with some DTS-HD MA 7.1 audio tracks that was resolved with a firmware update last summer. You're better served bring the unit up to date with the most recent firmware.


----------



## rec head

I'm in the "if it ain't broke" camp. I don't think I'm fully up to date (I do have the upgrade) and I haven't had any problems.


----------



## scolumbo

I've had one bad experience updating the firmware on the 3808 early on, when it continued to try to access the firmware update without succeeding, and kept trying without stopping. After a couple of calls to Denon, I finally was able stop it by some combination of button presses. It wasn't a microprocessor reset, but some other type of internet access reset that wiped out my settings. I had to reinstall my saved configuration, but lost my Audyssey settings and had to reconfigure Audyssey. I've been leery about attempting firmware updates since that time, although I think I may have installed the feature upgrade after that. I've never been hesitant to update firmware in other electronic devices, but the 3808 sort of has me spooked to try again, especially if I'm not experiencing any problems.


----------



## Dan P.

I had a scary experience too. Didn't brick it, but it sure seemed headed in that direction. I got through it with a couple of re-tries. I wouldn't have bothered if it wasn't for that annying DTS bomb issue, which seems to be gone with the latest firmware.


Doing a firmware update "over the Internet" has to be the stupidest thing Denon ever came up with. So many things about that process could have been much better... Download to a sitck using a PC, then update from a stick. Or, download to an internal memory staging area in the 3808, then update from there. Update _directly_ from the network? That's crazy.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22229427
> 
> 
> Or, download to an internal memory staging area in the 3808, then update from there. .


Are you certain that is not what it does?


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22230137
> 
> 
> Are you certain that is not what it does?



It's been several months since I did an update, but I seem to remember that only one module at a time is downloaded, and applied. I don't think it downloads all modules first, then applies them all. You should be able to literally cut the network cable at any time during an update, and either have every module updated, or none of them updated.


----------



## Classico

*GUI display suddenly disappeared*


I have not seen this before. ALL my inputs/outputs are HDMI. The display of receiver information just disappeared. (Volume, mute and input info, as well as the GUI itself)

I cannot get to the GUI even though when I click "menu" the receiver display shows that it is in GUI mode, but there is NOTHING on the TV screen. Some setting got messed up, but I don't know which one. I could NOT have done it on purpose. The info was there one day and gone the next. Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,

Classico


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Classico*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22234425
> 
> *GUI display suddenly disappeared*
> 
> I have not seen this before. ALL my inputs/outputs are HDMI. The display of receiver information just disappeared. (Volume, mute and input info, as well as the GUI itself)
> 
> I cannot get to the GUI even though when I click "menu" the receiver display shows that it is in GUI mode, but there is NOTHING on the TV screen. Some setting got messed up, but I don't know which one. I could NOT have done it on purpose. The info was there one day and gone the next. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Classico



Start with powering off with the small button. If that doesn't do then it's time to try a reset.


----------



## Classico

Your small button power did the trick. How it got that way I do not know, but thank you.


Classico


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dan P.*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22232709
> 
> 
> It's been several months since I did an update, but I seem to remember that only one module at a time is downloaded, and applied. I don't think it downloads all modules first, then applies them all. You should be able to literally cut the network cable at any time during an update, and either have every module updated, or none of them updated.


What modules? A firmware update is one file.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500_50#post_22224668
> 
> 
> Captain AVS has as nice firmware tracking site/wiki. I'm not sure how long it has been since its last update, but it carries change logs and update information as well as instructions for basic checking and updating procedures:
> http://denon-firmware-tracking.wetpaint.com/





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500_50#post_22225036
> 
> 
> There was an issue with some DTS-HD MA 7.1 audio tracks that was resolved with a firmware update last summer. You're better served bring the unit up to date with the most recent firmware.



With some free time on my hands, I decided to do the firmware update. I'll admit to being a little nervous with my previous experience but it worked without a hitch. I did power cycle using the small button before the update, which I'm not positive if I did when I had the previous problem. Anyway, thanks for the link above and the encouragement.


----------



## Dan P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22235292
> 
> 
> What modules? A firmware update is one file.



I guess you didn't see everything that I did while it was updating. The front panel display shows everything it's doing. Anyhow, all this is covered in the 3808 f/w tracking thread.


----------



## scolumbo

I think you both may be somewhat correct. It seems to download as one file, however, it installs different modules from that file, or at least that's the way it appeared to me when I did the recent update.


----------



## Dan P.

The latest fw is on http://www.avsforum.com/t/995566/denon-3808-4308-5308-firmware-tracking-thread/3780#post_22238739 .

When I was doing the update I was also watching my router. The channel that the 3808 was using was blinking during each module download. It was active all the way through the entire update, not just at the beginning.


It would not make sense to have one file. Denon probably maintains a library of module files and downloads to you the combination you need for your AVR model. Also, It would not make sense to download the GUI or WEB if all that was in need of updating is the DSPs. What comes down is probably only what you need. I'm just guessing about that. I don't really want to do another update just to find out those details.


----------



## roknrol

Last night I was switching some cables around and noticed that the top of my 3808 was pretty warm. This struck me as odd because it had been in standby for the previous 20 hours. According to the spec sheet, the 3808 pulls 0.3 watts in standby -- so I'm wondering what gives.


I do have HDMI Control enabled for pass-through to a secondary TV when the Denon is off (though I rarely make use of this feature). I know from reading batpig's blog that "when HDMI Control is on, the Denon's power consumption increases slightly," but how much is slightly? The top felt pretty warm for something supposedly pulling a couple of watts in a basement with an ambient air temp of 70 or so.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Although each year the HDMI Control/Network Standby wattage consumption has improved, currently only about 3W with the XX13 models, with the XX10 models it's 30W with HDMI Control enabled so at least the same but likely no more than 50W with the 3808CI. The 0.3W mentioned in the Owner's manual is for regular Standby mode (ie. HDMI Control set to OFF).


----------



## roknrol

Jeeze Louise!










Certainly not worth the price to pay in vampire power for my little use of the feature! Thanks for answering that question, jd. I'll turn it off tonight!


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roknrol*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22246657
> 
> 
> Last night I was switching some cables around and noticed that the top of my 3808 was pretty warm. This struck me as odd because it had been in standby for the previous 20 hours. According to the spec sheet, the 3808 pulls 0.3 watts in standby -- so I'm wondering what gives.
> 
> I do have HDMI Control enabled for pass-through to a secondary TV when the Denon is off (though I rarely make use of this feature). I know from reading batpig's blog that "when HDMI Control is on, the Denon's power consumption increases slightly," but how much is slightly? The top felt pretty warm for something supposedly pulling a couple of watts in a basement with an ambient air temp of 70 or so.



Remind me where the setting to turn that on and off is.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22247536
> 
> 
> Remind me where the setting to turn that on and off is.



Hi dirk1843, won't see it if you didn't get the $100 Ultimate Feature Upgrade Package installation. But if you did ... Menu -> Manual Setup -> HDMI Setup.


----------



## dirk1843

I have never updated my firmware, but I would have sworn the setting was there before......never used it, but wanted to make sure it was off.


Must have been dreaming................


----------



## Matt Bee

*Is There A Way To Utilize An Outboard Multichannel Processor?*


On my recently retired vintage quad dinosaur receiver, there were 4 channel tape loops which allowed me to do this.


The 3808CI (I recently acquired one second hand) has VCR and DVR loops, but they're only 2 channel. I wish to use my Sansui QSD-2 decoder (don't laugh, it sounds great, to me anyway) which has 2 line level inputs and 4 line level outputs for listening to a variety of sources, especially my quad vinyl collection (OK, please, no laughing--in QS Quad mode this thing licks butt compared to the on board Dolby for which it was the inspiration!!!--see http://www.gramophone.net/Issue/Page/June%201977/126/734962/ ).


Based on it's having a multi channel Pre Out and Ext In, I thought this would function as a multichannel tape loop, but I get no signal until I turn it up loud, producing what sounds like a nasty feedback.


I'm using Zone 3 for speakers in another room, and was going to use the Zone 2 output and set the 3808CI to mirror the same source to all zones, but isn't that just going to create the same feedback loop?


I can't believe it, but searching through nearly 20,000 posts, either no one's wanted to do this, it's very obvious and I'm missing something, or I can't find the right search terms....probably no one's wanted to do this!


And if I am out of luck, it would seem that my last possibility might be to purchase an outboard phono preamp (the one in the Denon seems to be a bit weak with a tiny bit of hum in one channel anyway), and send my B&O MMC turntable to the preamp, then through the external processor and then the Ext In inputs. Does this make sense?


I'd really appreciate some help here, the Ext In and phono inputs are the reason I bought this unit....!


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> I can't believe it, but searching through nearly 20,000 posts, either no one's wanted to do this



believe it -- nobody wants to do this anymore










there is no ability to "loop" an external processor. You will just have to utilize it as an external input, just like any other source, and anything you want processed through it needs to be connected directly to it first.


----------



## bplewis24

I'm guessing there's no way to pass through a 3D signal through our AVR to a 3DTV, and instead would have to either bypass the AVR or upgrade it?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Actually some 3D formats may pass through (eg. 720p ESPN), but if you want a full 3D 1080p signal from a BDP you'll need to either upgrade to a dual HDMI 1.4 BDP (least expensive option) or an HDMI 1.4 AVR. If you already have a single HDMI 3D capable BDP (eg. PS3), you can also connect HDMI to the TV with optical to the AVR (as the higher bitrate DD/DTS audio via optical will likely be hard to distinguish from the HD DD/DTS over HDMI).


----------



## bplewis24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19530#post_22298449
> 
> 
> If you already have a single HDMI 3D capable BDP (eg. PS3), you can also connect HDMI to the TV with optical to the AVR (as the higher bitrate DD/DTS audio via optical will likely be hard to distinguish from the HD DD/DTS over HDMI).



That's probably what I'll have to do in the meantime (PS3>Samsung 55ES8000) video; PS3>AVR3808CI audio).


----------



## BStanley346

Hopefully I am putting this in the right spot, if not please let me know where I should head. I have an 3808ci that has worked perfectly for years (used a few times a day for about 3 years) and one day it just stopped outputting anything (video/audio) on all channels. I have opened it up just to see if there was anything obvious (blown capacitors/fuses etc.) and nothing popped out immediately. The odd thing is that many of the systems still work properly, here is a quick run down.


Working:

All interfaces including menu's sub menus

All settings are saved properly

The web interface works perfectly

I was able to update the firmware to the latest versions (as of a week ago)

I can stream music to the device from a windows media server and it does play AND OUTPUT sound.


Not working:

Monitor output - I can not get a TV to recognize that it is connected (no signal detected)

Audio from any input other than streamed media

I have tried the tuner as well as all video and audio inputs



So far I have reset the unit to factory settings and updated the firmware. I am considering taking it to a repair facility here in Phoenix but it is about an hour away and I am concerned that the cost of the fix would be more than a new comparable unit. I received this from a friend for free as it stopped working and he assumed that it was "Junk". Has anyone had a similar issue or know enough about them to point me in the right direction? I am really just trying to avoid the gas/time/inspection fee only to find out that it is going to be hundreds of dollars to fix.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Try doing a network reset (ie. press/hold UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel display while powering on the AVR). If still no joy, then repair is likely to cost upwards of $300 to include a $75 estimate (although give the repair facility a call to confirm on the estimate charge).


----------



## BStanley346

I did the network restart and there were a few changes, at this point I can now use both the AM and FM receivers and get output on all channels. I also noticed that all of the ext. in channels will pass through to the speakers as well, so it appears that the issue lies in the receivers ability to pass information from the inputs that need processed to the output. Is there any kind of built in display test that I can use to see if the monitor out function is working? I know that the receiver has a GUI based menu that will display on the TV however I am not sure how to access it. Last but not least, when you made the $300 quote do you mind if I ask what you think the problem to be? I am very handy when it comes to electronics, however the circuitry on this beast is well beyond my skill level. If there was a replacement board I could order I am sure I could replace it myself.


Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## jdsmoothie

At the very least the HDMI board ($200-$300) must likely be replaced, although given that model is 5 years old, it'll be tough finding a replacement board to replace on your own. I'd suggest just buying a newer model.


----------



## kevinnho

Hey guys, a quick question if you guys can diagnose what's going on with my Denon. It's been 4-5 months since I've used my system due to my infant son. He's 8months old now.


Tonight, When my wife and I were trying to watch a movie through our PS3. The moment it is turned on, the picture quality that is connected via hdmi that we ran through the denon receiver. It looks really bad and it's getting a lot of green color. I thought it Was the hdmi cable, and we switched to a regular DVD player with diff hdmi , it's getting the same picture quality with lots of green shades and not clear at all. It's the same picture as if you are running the component with only 2 cables plugged in.


Can someone help? Is my receiver getting bad? Or do I need to reset my receiver?


----------



## jdsmoothie

 http://www.avsforum.com/t/1334369/the-official-denon-avr-xx12-model-owners-thread/0_100#user_L9


----------



## Infominister

This may be a question for the Oppo BDP '95 thread in the Bly-Ray forum, but I play my Oppo BDP '95 through the Ext. In inputs of my '3808. I also have the pre-outs on the AVR going to an outboard amp' powering a Zone 2 set of speakers. (I'm bi-amping' the fronts.) I have set my Oppo's multi-channel setting to LF/LR and use the player's Stereo outputs in place of the multi-channel FL/FR outputs to take advantage of the superior DAC's from the stereo side. That set-up sounds great in my Main Zone, but the only way I can get the Oppo to play in the Zone 2 is if I run a set of stereo cables from the unused FL/FR outputs to a separate set of analog inputs in the 3808.


Why is that happening, and by using another set of connectors from those unncessary FL/FR outputs on the Oppo to a set of analog inputs on the AVR, am I compromising the sound quality in my main zone?


Thanks for the info' and please let me know if this question could be better answered in the Oppo' forum.


----------



## jdsmoothie

1. Shouldn't be any compromise in the main zone as the EXT IN jacks are the source for the main zone only (no Audyssey or bass management), rather just amplification straight to the main zone speakers.

2. Re: external sources, only 2CH analog (not EXT IN) and PCM 2.0 over optical/digital coax will pass to Zones 2/3.


----------



## boxker

I'm not sure which device has potential solution to my problem so this might be the wrong section for this. Here is my issue. In my dedicated theater my setup consist of Denon 3808 (used as a pre-amp) with my source devices consisting of a PS3, XBox 360, Sony BDP-960 400 disc Blue-ray changer, Sony 400 dvd changer(used only for cds), roku and a HD-DVD player. Using a HDMI splitter from Mono Price, I have the Denon connected to 2 video devices. A Sony 1080p 52 inch tv and a Panasonic 720p PT-AE700u projector. Now I want my TV to display 1080p when I used it and obviously I need the projector to 720p when I use it. Currently if I set up my PS3, Xbox, Blue-ray changer and Denon hdmi settings to auto, everything reverts to 1080i when I use the tv. To get 1080p on the tv I have to force all (except the denon. I can leave that on auto) to do 1080p. But then I get a blank screen when firing up the projector. So as it stands now, I have to manually change the settings to get what I want. Is something I can do or am I stuck with this?


----------



## batpig

unfortunately this is a consequence of the way HDMI works, when the display (sink) handshakes with the source device it reports the resolutions it can accept and the sources adjust accordingly. Apparently your 720p projector can accept a 1080i input max, but not 1080p, so the sources reset.


may be time for a new PJ? or just live with 1080i from your sources.


there are also "EDID override" devices out there that you can insert into the signal path between the receiver and the displays, which will prevent the EDID info from the PJ from getting to the sources and causing them to reset. However, the source will then output 1080p which will still result in a blank screen on the PJ, since it apparently doesn't accept that input resolution.


----------



## boxker

Thanks for answering. Yeah, I figured that the PJ was limiting the resolution. But I just thought that if the projector was off then it would factor in that matter.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Most devices still remain in a standby state which keeps the HDMI connection in tact. You would need to disconnect the cable to the PJ to get 1080p to the TV.


----------



## boxker

Do you think turning of the master power switch on the projector will do any help?


Batpig,


I agree it's time for a new pj but first I would like to get a new Receiver. I'm running out of HDMI inputs. I didn't mean to get behind in technology but I filled up most of my time (and money) going back to school to get a Computer Networking degree. Besides, as far as the projector goes, I was kinda hoping that L.E.D projectors would have started popping up by now.


----------



## jdsmoothie

As long as the PJ is fully powered off, then likely yes, although disconnecting the cable would of course be the best solution.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19560#post_22418454
> 
> 
> I was kinda hoping that L.E.D projectors would have started popping up by now.



I have had a Runco LED pj for two years now and it is under armed guard.


----------



## batpig

IMHO you should just set your devices to output 1080i max and move on and enjoy your system










this will have zero impact when you are viewing the PJ (which can't accept 1080p anyway) and it just means that you will let your Sony display deinterlace 1080i signals to 1080p, and I highly doubt the difference will be noticeable. It's a pretty obvious compromise for the time being, unless you want to go back and reset the resolution on your sources all the time.


----------



## blairy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxker*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19560#post_22413691
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which device has potential solution to my problem so this might be the wrong section for this. Here is my issue. In my dedicated theater my setup consist of Denon 3808 (used as a pre-amp) with my source devices consisting of a PS3, XBox 360, Sony BDP-960 400 disc Blue-ray changer, *Sony 400 dvd changer(used only for cds),* roku and a HD-DVD player. Using a HDMI splitter from Mono Price, I have the Denon connected to 2 video devices. A Sony 1080p 52 inch tv and a Panasonic 720p PT-AE700u projector. Now I want my TV to display 1080p when I used it and obviously I need the projector to 720p when I use it. Currently if I set up my PS3, Xbox, Blue-ray changer and Denon hdmi settings to auto, everything reverts to 1080i when I use the tv. To get 1080p on the tv I have to force all (except the denon. I can leave that on auto) to do 1080p. But then I get a blank screen when firing up the projector. So as it stands now, I have to manually change the settings to get what I want. Is something I can do or am I stuck with this?



totally off topic comment.


I have no idea what the Sony 400 is like for CD play back.


However I can say that the PS3 is a brilliant CD player. I had a dedicated NAD CD player in my setup and after trying CD's on the PS3 I took the NAD back and swapped it for a new turntable










Try it, you'll be impressed I'm sure.


blairy


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm sure I missed something but why won't the 3808 suddenly not play back vTuner stations that are RealAudio format? I get "File Format Error" now. Never used to.


----------



## Ese

I completed a search within this thread and within AVS on this topic and could not find a similar topic.


I'm wondering if anyone might have some insight or previous experience with my situation. I borrowed an external amp -- a Mac 275 -- I was curious how it would sound in my system. I connected the Mac to the pre-outs on the rear of the 3808. The Mac is a 2-channel amp. To my surprise, while the music sounded good, it also sounded constricted. It also seemed that the volume, relative to running the 3808 without the external amp, was not as responsive, i.e. when running just the 3808 a move from -30db to -25db had more increase in volume than when doing the same thing using the external amp. And yes, I level matched the amps. Some suggested that perhaps the 3808 preamp section was attenuating the signal to the Mac. I thought maybe that was possible. But, as a test to make sure that it wasn't the Mac, I ran the source components directly to the Mac, i.e. not using the 3808 at all, and everything was fine.


I tried different cables, power cords etc. and the situation remained the same. I called Denon CS and the following summarizes those calls.

One rep stated that the preamp did not attenuate the signal and that the pre outs were preset and could not be changed, i.e. gain could not be increased and that "it is what it is."
One rep had me set the Mac into Zone 2 and run the Zone 2 amp. There was no change
The same rep as above had me go to Source > Source Level > Level control. There was no change
This rep also stated that the higher model Denons have a menu option where thepre out gain can be increased but that the 3808 does not have this option


We did some other troubleshooting steps that I can't remember off hand.


I've read through multiple forums where members did exactly what I did -- using an external amp set up using a receiver's pre outs -- and I don't remember anyone ever having this issue.


Friends, dealers, etc. that are out of my area, but are conversant in this hobby are perplexed as well. Some think the issue is with the connections, some with the settings, etc. Even after I summarize the troubleshooting steps listed above. But none can be more specific about troubleshooting.


So, I was wondering whether anyone may have had a similar issue, and, if so, how you resolved the issue.


Thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

The 275 appears to be rated at only 75W into 2CH at 0.5% THD whereas the 3808 is rated at about 210W under the same specs.


----------



## Ese




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19560#post_22467221
> 
> 
> The 275 appears to be rated at only 75W into 2CH at 0.5% THD whereas the 3808 is rated at about 210W under the same specs.



Thanks for answering but I'm not sure what you're saying, i.e., how your response is connected to my question.


Also, if it makes a difference, the 275 is rated at 75W but Mac says that the version that I have actually tests out at 90W. And the 3808 is rated at 130W.


----------



## jdsmoothie

I'm saying the 3808 amp is more powerful and there is no benefit to connecting a lower wattage external amp. If you want more power, consider connecting a 300W amp (eg. Emotiva XPA-2). Note also that although the 3808CI is marketed as 130W, it benchmarks much higher (210W) using only 2CH with the same higher THD used on the 275.


----------



## Ese

Thanks again for responding. After reviewing your second post I think I have a clearer idea of where you're coming from. But it is not a power issue.


I'm familiar with the power ratings of both amps (although I hadn't heard about the 210W for the Denon in 2-channel. That's intriguing. What was your information source. I'd like to read up on that). Because I'm familiar with the power ratings of both amps, I was not expecting any benefits from additional power because there would be no additional power.


Also, as I noted above in my post, when running the source components directly to the external amp -- and eliminating the Denon from the signal path, everything was fine. There was no issue. So it's not a power issue.


Additionally, as noted above, the Mac is a tube amp and the Denon is solid state. So, as stated above,(although I may have not have been as clear about my intent as I thought), I was curious what impact/difference, etc. there would be from 1) comparing the tube amp to the solid state amp -- in my system -- and comparing a dedicated amp to an avr with all its additional features beyond just the amps.


So again, I was not seeking more power.


My initial post was intended as a troubleshooting post. I was looking for folks that may have dealt with a similar situation as related to the pre outs and the preamp. It was not a "what should I buy thread." I'm satisfied with the Denon, always have been. As noted above I had borrowed the Mac amp. So, I would have no interest in an Emotiva amp.


But thanks again for responding.


----------



## jackson_foi

Good Morning JD.


As you may remember, my 3808 was unupdated due to distance from the modem/router. At your suggestion, I ordered a 75 foot cable and did the full update last night. It took about 90 minutes, 14 issues, and was successful/complete.


From the Parameter Check menu, the Spkr Config Check has Front - Surround A as Large, the Distance Check has the correct measurements, the Channel Level Check has appropriate values given speaker sensitivities, and the Crossover Check is blank. I am not sure what to do with Restore Y/N.


From the Manual Setup menu, the Speaker Setup - Speaker Config has the sizes small, and the Crossover Frequency Advanced with F 80, C 100, S A 120 and LFE+Main 150.


What have I missed?


Thanks, Jack


----------



## jdsmoothie

Nothing seems to be missing. The Parameter Check keeps the original Audyssey settings while Manual Setup keeps the changes you have made since running Audyssey. It's these Manual Setup settings that are "active" and being used. What do you think is wrong or missing?


----------



## jackson_foi

Thanks JD,


It appearred, to the use and forget crowd, that the settings work was being forgotten.










Thanks for the distinction and confirmation that the Manual Setup Items are active.


Jack


----------



## Bulldozer36

So I just bought a pair of Afterglow Universal Wireless headphones to use while game on my 360. I have tried every which way to connect them but still haven't been able to get sound to go to the headphones. The connections are either 3.5mm headphone jack or RCA cables. Can anyone please explain how I must connect these so game sound will play through the headphones?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Either connect them to a 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter to the headphone jack on the front panel or connect RCA cables from the 360 to the AVR and then connect the wireless transmitter to either an analog output or Zone 2 pre-outs.


----------



## Bulldozer36

So I have RCA cable from 360 going to VCR input and wireless transmitter connected to 360 by USB to zone 2 preout by RCA yet I still don't have sound. What am I doing wrong now?


----------



## Bulldozer36

Also no sound if I plug transmitter into VCR analog out.


----------



## jdsmoothie

If the 360 is the only source you want to listen to with the headphones, perhaps just connecting it directly to the 360 would be your best option. Otherwise,


360 (composite R/W audio) ---> AVR (VCR R/W input)

Wireless transmitter (R/W) ---> AVR (VCR R/W output)


1. Select VCR source and ensure it's not assigned to an HDMI input.


or


2. Turn Zone 2 to ON and select VCR source.


----------



## Bulldozer36

How would I connect directly to the 360? The wireless transmitter is already connected to it by USB. And when you say not to have HDMI as the input, so I have to use component then?


----------



## jdsmoothie

If the wireless transmitter is already connected to the 360, there's no reason to connect it to the AVR.


----------



## bdemille

I'm an old guy that is new to the Home Theatre world. I'm hoping that someone can help!


Problem: no audio from NetFlix, I'm getting TV audio instead??


I recently bought a Vizio "Smart" HDTV (E472VLE) that has the ability to stream movies from NetFlix, etc. I also have a Sony BluRay DVD player. I use Verizon FIOS to get my HDTV. To get a surround sound I bought a Denon AVR-3808CI. So I thought my system was pretty simple. I know the 3808CI is old, but it had HDMI and it is in pristine condition and it is all I can afford since being retired.The audio via the HDTV and DVD thru the 3808CI really sounds great. The only problem I have is when I open Netflix thru my Vizio TV, the video part is fine but the audio is from the last TV channel I was watching. Vizio internet support said to run either a digital Optical cable or analog 3.5mm/red&white RCA cable to the Denon and it would work fine. I've tried both cables and still have the same exact problem. I have my FIOS going into the 3808CI HDMI-3 (TV/CBL) and my DVD going into the 3808CI HDMI-1 (DVD). The HDTV is connected via HDMI using the 3808CI Monitor output. I now have the Optical cable running from the HDTV output into the 3808CI OPTICAL-3 input and I set the Source Select to TV/CBL- ASSIGN HDMI to 3 and DIGITAL to OPT3. I still have the same problem! What am I missing?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdemille*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19560#post_22527969
> 
> 
> I'm an old guy that is new to the Home Theatre world. I'm hoping that someone can help!
> 
> Problem: no audio from NetFlix, I'm getting TV audio instead??
> 
> ...
> 
> The HDTV is connected via HDMI using the 3808CI Monitor output. I now have the Optical cable running from the HDTV output into the 3808CI OPTICAL-3 input and I set the Source Select to TV/CBL- ASSIGN HDMI to 3 and DIGITAL to OPT3. I still have the same problem! What am I missing?? Thanks in advance!



Hi old guy, I mean bdemille







, try setting Source Select to "VCR" instead (which Optical-3 is default to - reassign it back to VCR).


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdemille*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19500_100#post_22527969
> 
> 
> I'm an old guy that is new to the Home Theatre world. I'm hoping that someone can help!
> 
> Problem: no audio from NetFlix, I'm getting TV audio instead??
> 
> I recently bought a Vizio "Smart" HDTV (E472VLE) that has the ability to stream movies from NetFlix, etc. I also have a Sony BluRay DVD player. I use Verizon FIOS to get my HDTV. To get a surround sound I bought a Denon AVR-3808CI. So I thought my system was pretty simple. I know the 3808CI is old, but it had HDMI and it is in pristine condition and it is all I can afford since being retired.The audio via the HDTV and DVD thru the 3808CI really sounds great. The only problem I have is when I open Netflix thru my Vizio TV, the video part is fine but the audio is from the last TV channel I was watching. Vizio internet support said to run either a digital Optical cable or analog 3.5mm/red&white RCA cable to the Denon and it would work fine. I've tried both cables and still have the same exact problem. I have my FIOS going into the 3808CI HDMI-3 (TV/CBL) and my DVD going into the 3808CI HDMI-1 (DVD). The HDTV is connected via HDMI using the 3808CI Monitor output. I now have the Optical cable running from the HDTV output into the 3808CI OPTICAL-3 input and I set the Source Select to TV/CBL- ASSIGN HDMI to 3 and DIGITAL to OPT3. I still have the same problem! What am I missing?? Thanks in advance!



Regardless of the fact that the 3808CI is a dated model, it's still an excellent choice for an AVR. If the unit does not have the $100 Feature Pack upgrade already installed, you may want to consider purchasing and installing it as it adds Audyssey Dynamic Volume which helps to tame loud obnoxious TV commercials.

http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx 


To your issue ... the reason you're getting audio from the "last TV channel" is because you have the Fios box HDMI source input (TV/CBL) selected. There are two ways to get the audio from the TV's optical audio output ... (1) If you have not changed the OPT 3 input assignment from its factory default of VCR, then as JChin notes, select the VCR source on the remote, and (2) Change the OPT3 input assignment from VCR to TV/CBL (p 40 Owner's manual) and change the INPUT MODE setting to "Digital" via the INPUT button on the remote, remembering to change it back to "Auto" or "HDMI" when you're done in order to hear the Fios box HDMI audio again.


----------



## batpig

@ bdemille -- to break it down even more simply, the fundamental issue here is that you have "stacked" the HDMI input from the cable box on the same "name" as the optical input from the TV. As you note in your post, you have BOTH the HDMI input an the optical input assigned to "TV/CBL". As JD points out above, the audio from the HDMI input has a higher "priority" and thus will always override the digital optical input unless you change the Input Mode to force the audio from the DIGITAL connection.


That said, the simple solution is to assign either the HDMI or optical input to a different source name. If you remove the overlap, the problem will resolve itself. Try, for example, setting the FIOS box (HDMI-3) to the SAT input instead, and set the TV/CBL to "None" for HDMI. That will leave the SAT input dedicated to the FIOS box, and the TV/CBL dedicated to the TV audio stream (optical), with no overlap and thus no conflict.


And remember you can also rename the inputs to make it easier (as well as deleting unused sources), so you could change "SAT" to "FIOS" and "TV/CBL" to "TV Audio" or something like that.


----------



## bdemille

Success !! Wow, thanks JChin and jdsmoothie for for your quick & knowledgeable responses! With your help I got it working real quick. I don't quite understand how come I can still get the video from my cable even though I've switched the input source to VCR (it seems like I would have no video??) but since it works I guess there's no need to question why it works.


I got a chuckle when when jdsmoothie suggested I use the remote to make the changes! I have both the remotes, but so far the volume is all that I can get to work! I need to read the manual a few more times and maybe using the remotes will finally "click". A few more live brain cells wouldn't hurt either! Thanks again, I really appreciate the help!


----------



## bdemille

batpig, thanks for your help too. I will try your suggestions later today. I spent quite a bit of time last night reading your FDAQ and really appreciate the time & effort you have put into helping me understand this complicated AVR. I bought the 3808CI before I knew how complicated it was. After downloading the manual I knew I was in trouble! Last night after reading your pipes & faucets comparison, it all started to make sense. I still have a long ways to go to get a better understanding of how all this is supposed to work. Thanks again!


----------



## mrcarnut

I just purchased a 70" Elite and will be configuring my 3808 differently than I had it before while using an Elite Pro720. I have a S-VHS and Laserdisc player that is running to the 3808 inputs of VCR & DVD/HDP with S Video cables. With the PRO 720 I had output to the TV via S Video for the video but now I will be sending everything via HDMI. I have also been using an Oppo Blu Ray which is assigned for audio as DVD and component to the PRO 720. I am getting the new Oppo 103 for 3D and will be sending the HDMI 1 output to the 3808 and HDMI 2 to the Elite. My question is do I have to do something to the 3808 set up to tell it to route the S Video and audio to the HDMI and will I have to rename the DVD player so it does not override the analog (VCR & Laserdisc) to HDMI audio? The Denon manual referneces I/P Scaler with A to H and A to H & H to H or Off. This is a little confusing as up until now I have either used all HDMI devices or set the analog video signal directly to the TV. Will the audio also be sent through the HDMI? I can not tell if the scaler function is just to upscale the analog signal and as long as I have everything hooked up and am switching to the right input it will automatically send everything through HDMI or if I have to tell it to. I am trying to get this all figured out before the TV arrives. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdsmoothie

As long as the "Video Convert" setting is set to ON for each source and the "i/p Scaler" is not set to OFF, the analog sources will be converted to HDMI and upscaled to 1080p. Although you can stack an HDMI and analog source to the same name (eg. DVD), you're better served using unique source names if possible.


----------



## mrcarnut

Thanks JD as always.


----------



## venon1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ese*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19560#post_22466931
> 
> 
> I completed a search within this thread and within AVS on this topic and could not find a similar topic.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone might have some insight or previous experience with my situation. I borrowed an external amp -- a Mac 275 -- I was curious how it would sound in my system. I connected the Mac to the pre-outs on the rear of the 3808. The Mac is a 2-channel amp. To my surprise, while the music sounded good, it also sounded constricted. It also seemed that the volume, relative to running the 3808 without the external amp, was not as responsive, i.e. when running just the 3808 a move from -30db to -25db had more increase in volume than when doing the same thing using the external amp. And yes, I level matched the amps. Some suggested that perhaps the 3808 preamp section was attenuating the signal to the Mac. I thought maybe that was possible. But, as a test to make sure that it wasn't the Mac, I ran the source components directly to the Mac, i.e. not using the 3808 at all, and everything was fine.
> 
> I tried different cables, power cords etc. and the situation remained the same. I called Denon CS and the following summarizes those calls.
> 
> One rep stated that the preamp did not attenuate the signal and that the pre outs were preset and could not be changed, i.e. gain could not be increased and that "it is what it is."
> One rep had me set the Mac into Zone 2 and run the Zone 2 amp. There was no change
> The same rep as above had me go to Source > Source Level > Level control. There was no change
> This rep also stated that the higher model Denons have a menu option where thepre out gain can be increased but that the 3808 does not have this option
> 
> We did some other troubleshooting steps that I can't remember off hand.
> 
> I've read through multiple forums where members did exactly what I did -- using an external amp set up using a receiver's pre outs -- and I don't remember anyone ever having this issue.
> 
> Friends, dealers, etc. that are out of my area, but are conversant in this hobby are perplexed as well. Some think the issue is with the connections, some with the settings, etc. Even after I summarize the troubleshooting steps listed above. But none can be more specific about troubleshooting.
> 
> So, I was wondering whether anyone may have had a similar issue, and, if so, how you resolved the issue.
> 
> Thanks


Same issue here, but the external amp is a Marantz pm8004 integrated amplifier. Before installing the external amp, Audyssey had set my left and right speakers at -9,0 db. Now with the Marantz it sets at 1,0 db. Pm8004 is rated 75 w per channel, just the same as the amplifier you are testing. And yes, I think it is a power issue. Accordingly to a brazilian web site ( http://www.audiorama.com.br/arquivoconfidencial/100x5.htm ) denon 3808 is capable of 118w per channel using a 5.1 setup. This 118w was measured in lab.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Is the PM8004 in "Power Amp Direct" mode (p. 9 OM)?


----------



## venon1313

Yes, it is!


----------



## jdsmoothie

So then adjusting the volume knob on the PM8004 shouldn't have any effect, correct?


----------



## venon1313

yes!


----------



## rbarkley671

What am I missing here? The difference between 118w and 75w is about 2 dB. But, clearly, max output power is not the issue here, it is sensitivity. The input sensitivity (the relationship between the input voltage and the output power) of the Marantz is about 8 dB (10 -2 dB) down from the internal amps. Nothing to be ashamed of, that's just what it is, and it appears that the 3808 is able to compensate for it.


As for "Ese's" comment that "It also seemed that the volume, relative to running the 3808 without the external amp, was not as responsive, i.e. when running just the 3808 a move from -30db to -25db had more increase in volume than when doing the same thing using the external amp" I find that very difficult to believe and would suggest some kind of (strange, this is not how electronics normally work) nonlinearity between the preamp outputs and the internal amps would be needed to explain it. Without actual dB audio measured differences I'd suggest this was purely imagined. BTW, there are lots of dB meters available for little or nothing for both iPhones or Androids to measure shuch things. While the absolute accuracy of them may not be exact, the relative accuracy (A:B) is pretty much dead on. We don't have to guess about these things.....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19550_50#post_22552702
> 
> 
> Same issue here, but the external amp is a Marantz pm8004 integrated amplifier. Before installing the external amp, Audyssey had set my left and right speakers at -9,0 db. Now with the Marantz it sets at 1,0 db. Pm8004 is rated 75 w per channel, just the same as the amplifier you are testing. And yes, I think it is a power issue. Accordingly to a brazilian web site ( http://www.audiorama.com.br/arquivoconfidencial/100x5.htm ) denon 3808 is capable of 118w per channel using a 5.1 setup. This 118w was measured in lab.


----------



## venon1313

Thanks for the information. In fact I was wondering if the problem is either power or sensitivity. I didn’t understand how you calculate this 8 db, but it is nearly the difference between central speaker level and right/left speaker level that Audyssey had set.

I have a friend who uses a Denon 3808 and Musical Fidelity M6i, that is rated 200w per channel into 8 Ohmms. In this case Audyssey set his three front speakers approximately at the same level, so I guessed the problem was power.

I’ve being listening to 5.1 materials and I really think that PM8004 brought some nice improvement to my system. Films and concerts seem more detailed and involving, and I think that’s what really matters.


----------



## ppasteur

Probably more than likely a difference in sensitivity. There may be some difference in the drive level provided internally versus what goes to the line outs too. Not that likely though.


Under most circumstances you would probably not be pushing either set of amplifiers to the point where their power reserves would be exhausted.


If you were talking about clipping of one set of amps a a lower produced sound pressure level... with the same speakers, then you are looking at power differences.


Phil


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *schtebie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/3120#post_12345076
> 
> 
> While trying to adjust my channel levels, my Denon 3808CI would shut itself off and the red ring around the power button would blink several times. Is this an emergency shut-down to protect the electronics?
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out the bare ends of the powerand ground wires of the center channel were touching. Will this have done any damage to my equipment?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a fluke so this happened a grand total of 3 times in a span of 10 minutes before I figured out what the problem was.



This happened to me last night. I went into the manual setup and tried to adjust the channel level on my center channel. This happened multiple times. I haven't had time yet to check all of my cabling (which I will do before operating the unit any further), but I'm wondering why this occurs only when I try to adjust the channel level. I've never had the receiver go into protection mode while playing actual program material.


Any ideas?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Sometimes it's only the higher volumes that will cause the AVR to go into protection mode as generally there is only a single strand or two touching another speaker post.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19590#post_22565798
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's only the higher volumes that will cause the AVR to go into protection mode as generally there is only a single strand or two touching another speaker post.



You're right. I was able to push it into protection mode on program material by turning the volume up. Using the test tones in the channel level adjustment menu, I was able to isolate the problem to the center channel, since the tones play on only one channel at a time and protection mode only engages when I select the center channel.


I was also able to determine that the problem is the speaker, because everything works normally if I swap in a different speaker for the center channel.


The funny part? The speaker that is causing the problem just came back from the dealer, after being "repaired".


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yeh, sometimes those "repair" guys don't always do such a great job.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19590#post_22568567
> 
> 
> Yeh, sometimes those "repair" guys don't always do such a great job.



You're right, but I expect more from an authorized dealer for a Paradigm speaker that is still under warranty.


They won't be getting any repeat business from me!


----------



## mrcarnut

I posted this in the Oppo BDP-103 forum as well but thought maybe it is the Denon settings that are causing the problem.


I just hooked up my 103 to the 70" Sharp Elite and have something odd happening that I hope you guys can help with. I am running a Denon 3808 and I have the Oppo connected to the Denon through HDMI out 2 and the HDMI 1 running to the Elite on HDMI 2. I have my cable box going to the Denon on TV/Cable and monitor out to HDMI 1 on the TV. Two things are happening. When I play the cable box everything works perfect with the Denon and TV. When I play 2D Blu Ray through the Oppo the sound works fine and the picture is fine. What is odd is I can get the picture on HDMI 1 on the TV as well as HDMI 2 which is where the Oppo is plugged in to. Why would this happen?


The other problem I am having is when I press the 3D button on the Oppo remote and tell it to convery 2D to 3D on Avatar (2D version) I do not get any audio. Avatar is the only disc I have tried so far and I do not have any 3D movies yet. Why would I lose audio in 3D when everything works perfect in 2D? I hope it is just a setting that I missed. Thanks for the help.


I am assuming either or the Oppo HDMI ports are outputting audio and video so that is why I am getting picture and sound from the Elite HDMI 1 & 2 but the receiver must not recognize the 3D audio for some reason. Any help would be appreciated as always. Thanks.


----------



## batpig

All of those are Oppo questions. You should ask in the Oppo thread or call Oppo tech support. It really doesn't have anything to do with the receiver.


There is no such thing as "3D audio".


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19590#post_22575602
> 
> 
> All of those are Oppo questions. You should ask in the Oppo thread or call Oppo tech support. It really doesn't have anything to do with the receiver.
> 
> There is no such thing as "3D audio".



Thanks. That's what I thought but I would know you would know for sure.


----------



## BuckNaked

I just added a new SACD player to my system. It is set to PCM and bitstreams via HDMI out to the 3808. Unlike regular CD, (which I have going through analog outs), there is no subwoofer on 2.0 channel SACD. I understand that the SACD has 2 channels of discreet audio, but is there no setting in the AVR at which the bass can be rolled-off to the subs to get better low end?


----------



## batpig

What surround mode are you using?


----------



## BuckNaked

I have it set to "Stereo".


Edit: Figured it out. Looks like my 2Ch/Direct settings changed when I ran Audyssey recently. Had to change Subwoofer to "Yes". Thanks!


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19590#post_22575610
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's what I thought but I would know you would know for sure.



This is what I received from Oppo. It looks like the 3808 does not support 3D audio. Has there been a firemware upgrade that corrects this? I have never updated the firmware or connected an ethernet cable to the receiver. I have a CAT6 cable available. Is there any risk with updating the firmware?


This is a known issue that is being caused by a programming error in the Denon, not the player itself. Denon and some other receivers are improperly using the displays EDID information when telling the player if Frame Packed 3D is supported. The BDP-103 line of players supports outputting 3D from both output simultaneously, so if the HDMI EDID handshakes tells the player that Frame Packed 3D is supported on both outputs, then the player will force the bout of Frame Packed 3D.


Ultimately what happens is if the receiver does not support Frame Packed 3D, then the receiver will reject the signal outright, which means disregarding the audio component of the HDMI signal.


Since most of the receivers which are affected by this error are out of date and no longer receiving firmware support from the manufacturer, we will be releasing a new firmware in the future which will allow the player to be configured to output Frame Packed 3D on HDMI 1 while HDMI 2 will be a blank 1080p/24Hz video signal to your non-Frame Packed 3D compatible receiver.


The result will be a 3D image to your television and audio through your receiver.


Unfortunately we do not know when this firmware will be released as it is currently in the beta testing phase and may not pass our QC in its current state.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Correct, as the 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3, it does not support 3D "video". Only the XX11 and newer models are HDMI 1.4 and therefore support 3D video. Also note there is no such thing as 3D "audio", rather only audio that is passed with the 3D video.


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19590#post_22577205
> 
> 
> Correct, as the 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3, it does not support 3D "video". Only the XX11 and newer models are HDMI 1.4 and therefore support 3D video. Also note there is no such thing as 3D "audio", rather only audio that is passed with the 3D video.



Thanks JD. Any idea why my 2D concert Blu Rays convert to 3D with audio and the 2D movies do not? Also I understand that there is no such thing as 3D audio. I just wanted to try to be as clear as possible about the situation. I was trying to point out that I was not getting audio in 3D mode.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Set the Oppo to the AVR for "audo only".


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22577653
> 
> 
> Set the Oppo to the AVR for "audo only".



How do i do this?


----------



## jdsmoothie

It should explain in the Oppo owner's manual.


----------



## SyncSyncHalt

I had a similar need - to add to the 3808ci an internet radio station (Central European University Medieval Radio) not found in the AVR's index. Since the station provided a ".pls" playlist, I tried the solution presented below (and thanks for that information!), but it did not work - continually got 'track not found'.


What I found that DID work is to open the .pls (mp3) stream in VLC (* http://streaming.virtualpro.hu/tunein.php/ceu/playlist.pls *), then in the VLC playlist, right click on the station and select 'information'. In the 'location' field is shown the IP address and port number (* http://95.140.35.68:9920 * in this case).


Using the IP/port information I was able to add the station to vTuner (Denon Radio) and thus get it pushed to the receiver.


The things we do....











Ed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *builtinbc*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/18600#post_20525955
> 
> 
> New CBC Radio 2 URLs
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting this for anyone who has had the same frustration trying to tune CBC Radio 2 streams using NetRadio in the Denon AVR-3808CI. CBC has just switched Radio 2 direct streams to new servers that stream ".pls" format which is not understood by the Denon. CBC has provided no information about technical problems such as this on their website, save for advice for iPhone users who may need to reinstall the CBC Radio app.
> 
> 
> After hours of frustration, I finally figured by trial and error and guesswork how to work around this.
> 
> 
> 
> The fix takes advantage of Denon's vTuner ( www.radiodenon.com ) site. After logging in to vTuner, click "Add A Station" (or "Add Another Station" if you already have some added stations).
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the new base URL for the stream you want to add at Radio2 Live Streams: Direct URLS .
> 
> 
> 
> These URLs are of the form
> 
> 
> 
> Copy the desired URL and paste it into the "Station URL" field of the new vTuner entry. THEN replace BOTH instances of "pls" in these strings with "m3u"; e.g. the aforementioned example becomes
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Classify it in whatever genre you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Choose "MP3" in the "Type" dropdown in vTuner and click "Go".
> 
> 
> 
> Now on the Denon, using the remote, or -- if you have an iPhone, DeRemote, which is an amazing iPhone controller for Denon network-capable receivers - I just love this app!) choose NET/USB and navigate to Internet Radio/Added Stations
> 
> 
> 
> Then click on your new added station. It should play normally. Of course you can then add it to a preset.


----------



## thecolonel

I just recently got a new pair of def tech BPX speakers to make my system go from 5.1 to 7.1. I moved my older bp1.2x to the rear surrounds and hooked up the speakers and finally got them to work, I hit the 7channel audio to see if I could hear them but one of my rear surrounds plays really low while the other is fine. I never noticed anything wrong before, maybe I hooked something up wrong.



Also how do I know if my denon came with the upgrade or not, and if it didn't how do I purchase it?


----------



## jdsmoothie

You'll need to run Audyssey again and then after doing so ensure the SB CH Out setting (p. 43 OM) is set to "PLIIx Cinema".


----------



## thecolonel

I tried switching my speaker to see if I had a speaker or wiring problem and the speaker worked when i moved it to rear right surround. I then tried switching out the speaker wire to see if that was the issue as I might have punctured the old wire while pushing it into the thing that hides cables on the wall and that still didn't work. Is it possible that I have a bad channel on the receiver? I will try the connection again later although it's very hard to get at the back of my unit in the entertainment center. I can hear some sound out of the speaker, but it's very faint. Suggestions?


----------



## tstolze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22658418
> 
> 
> You'll need to run Audyssey again and then after doing so ensure the SB CH Out setting (p. 43 OM) is set to "PLIIx Cinema".



Did you do the above?


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19600_100#post_22658407
> 
> 
> Also how do I know if my denon came with the upgrade or not, and if it didn't how do I purchase it?



Press the PARA button on the remote. If you can get the following info to display, the upgrade is installed.

 



Otherwise, if not .....

http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## thecolonel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22664198
> 
> 
> Press the PARA button on the remote. If you can get the following info to display, the upgrade is installed.
> 
> 
> Otherwise, if not .....
> http://usa.denon.com/US/Support/Pages/upgrade.aspx




When I click that button I do not get that screen, I get questions about using audessy but not that. Also f or the upgrade I've been to that page before then it says to click for details and when you do it brings you to the main denon page. I've written to denon but they haven't got back to me. Is the upgrade worth it? I do get a lot of commercials that go loud and would like the adjusting for low volumes so I'd buy it, just wondering if you notice a difference


----------



## batpig

yes, Dynamic EQ and Volume are worth it.


----------



## thaddeussmith

interesting.. i have both features turned off because I found them to be "meh" in their results.


----------



## thecolonel

Are the features upgraded via the internet or do I have to bring my unit somewhere to be serviced? The link provided says click for more details then it doesn't give any details.


----------



## r8rs4lf

Quick question


I can't see any of the menus on my tv now. How do I get them back on the set?


Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19600_100#post_22671265
> 
> 
> Are the features upgraded via the internet or do I have to bring my unit somewhere to be serviced? The link provided says click for more details then it doesn't give any details.



Denon has apparently changed the process such that you apparently must call them to register and pay for the update. After doing so, you will then be able to download via the internet as a firmware "upgrade".


----------



## thaddeussmith

Holy crap, make sure you turn off Cinema EQ.


In Tron: Legacy, I've been watching the light cycle battle and just because I saw it so many times in the theater that I know I've been missing that distinct crinkling glass noise when guys would bite the dust. It just wasn't there. I was diving deep into my Denon settings tonight and noticed a feature called Cinema EQ, whose function is described as "Soften the treble range of movie soundtracks for better understanding". Apparently it also means "crush the critical sound effects of movies without any discrimination." I turned that off and suddenly the crinkle glass is there!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r8rs4lf*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22671468
> 
> 
> Quick question
> 
> I can't see any of the menus on my tv now. How do I get them back on the set?
> 
> Thanks!



Try shutting down with the small power button. If that doesn't work then a system reset


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thaddeussmith*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22674076
> 
> 
> Holy crap, make sure you turn off Cinema EQ.
> 
> In Tron: Legacy, I've been watching the light cycle battle and just because I saw it so many times in the theater that I know I've been missing that distinct crinkling glass noise when guys would bite the dust. It just wasn't there. I was diving deep into my Denon settings tonight and noticed a feature called Cinema EQ, whose function is described as "Soften the treble range of movie soundtracks for better understanding". Apparently it also means "crush the critical sound effects of movies without any discrimination." I turned that off and suddenly the crinkle glass is there!



I think the cinema eq rolls of the treble because the films are mixed for behind the screen speakers but most of us don't have that setup.


----------



## r8rs4lf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22676729
> 
> 
> Try shutting down with the small power button. If that doesn't work then a system reset



That worked! Thanks again.........


----------



## tboe77

Quick question. When you save your settings for the 3808CI, it saves the Audyssey calibration settings too, right? I'm upgrading speakers, and will be selling the ones I have now, after I've purchased new ones. What I'm wondering is this: When I get new speakers, I'll be re-calibrating with Audyssey. However, if someone comes to demo the old ones, can I just re-load the save file from before the re-calibration in order to have it calibrated properly for a demo, and then re-load the most recent file to have it back to the proper calibration for the new speakers? That would be way more convenient than re-running Audyssey everytime I have to swap the old speakers back in for a demo.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Correct. The Audysssey EQ is saved as well, however, note you would have to place the speakers in the exact same location that they were when Audyssey was originally run.


----------



## tboe77

Thanks for the tip. The new speakers will be pretty close to the same size, but I may tweak the positioning, re-run Audyssey, and save the calibration before I disconnect the old speakers and install the new. That will ensure the placement remains the same if I have to swap them back in after I have calibrated for the new speakers.


----------



## Purk

Has there been a consensus as to which firmware version for the AVR-3808CI that works the best? I recall some discussion about some later versions having issues with streaming audio, but I can't find whether those issues have been fixed.


----------



## rec head

My own personal consensus is that if you are happy with how it is working then let it be. I have the upgrade package but I don't think I have the latest update(s). I'm happy with the sound I get and how everything works and don't want to deal with anything new. If they released an update that made lots of great changes it would be a different story but Denon is done with this thing.


----------



## Purk

I'm happy with the majority of operations, but others are horrible. For example, the speed in which Internet Radio menus scroll or don't register when a button is pushed or there is suddenly a burst of button pushes. Receiver favorites (not RadioDenon favorites) can't be sorted alphabetically and the more that's added, the more of a mess it becomes. Some RadioDenon stations won't play on the receiver, but do play in WinAMP and WinAMP shows the stream as a simple MP3 format (16KHz). Easier station preset editing/deleting. Naturally I wouldn't want an update that improved menus, allowed favorite sorting, played all MP3 formatted stations and/or easier preset editing/deleting to mess up something else that's more important. It's been a long time since I updated the receiver's firmware and thought perhaps by now there was a preferred version.


----------



## thaddeussmith

the built in rhapsody support is horrendous. I recently picked up a $50 Roku HD for the strict purpose of streaming music to my stereo. I use MOG (320kbps audio, all the time), the device connects via wifi and hdmi, couldn't be happier. Don't waste any more time or money trying to get the built in functions to work on this device.


----------



## Gary J

I think a lot of people just add a Apple TV or Roku and get internet radio and much more.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19620#post_22718009
> 
> 
> I think a lot of people just add a Apple TV or Roku and get internet radio and much more.



Exactly.


Apple TV, in my case.


----------



## DustinFennell

My Denon AVR3808-CI suddenly no longer produces audio no matter what source I select. When I plug in the setup mic to do the setup it gets stuck at detecting speakers. I was watching my Apple TV and paused the Apple TV to answer a phone call. When I resumed the Apple TV, no audio. I've reset everything, unplugged the AVR, did a hard reset of the AVR, great video, but still no audio.


I've had my AVR for about 4 years or so. It does have the latest firmware (updated it in October 2012).


Any ideas?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Does the front panel read something like "H/P ON"? If yes, try blowing some compressed air into the headphone jack or simply insert/remove a headphone plug a few times.


----------



## DustinFennell

Disconnected everything and pulled it out of the TV stand to see if I could find a fuse. No luck. So, before I toted that monster to the repair shop, I hooked up the speakers on last time and put it on tuner. Wouldn't you know.... audio. Very strange. So I then plugged everything back in one by one and tested. Good audio. Everything is working fine. I just have to re-run Audyssey setup again. Woop-woop-woop!


Not sure what happened....


----------



## DustinFennell

content removed... duplicate post.


----------



## blairy

For those interested Command3808 works with Windows 8.


I'm using Version 0.0.5.11


Cheers

blairy


----------



## crashp3

Hoping someone here may be able to help me out. Had my 3808 since release, and the other day I went to turn it on and realized that the unit's front display will no longer illuminate or display anything (appears dead), and the unit does not output sound.


Tested by disconnecting all components and still no luck. Got the service manual and looked around, there's no blown fuses and everything "visually" appears fine.


The unit will power up normally, with the red light and then the solid green light. One thing I did notice was that after the initial 8 second warm up, there was usually a secondary "click" when the unit became fully active (output sound, show the input on the display, etc.), this click is no longer present.


To me, it doesn't appear that the primary transformer is powering up.


To complicate things (and kind of weird), it appears that the CPU and other boards are working properly as it connects to my network, and I can control all functions via the web menu, Command3808 and the Blackberry Playbook App, and the unit IS outputting video via HDMI.


Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks!~


----------



## mrcarnut

This morning I turned on my 3808 connected via HDMI to my 70" Elite, TW cable box and Oppo 103 and found that HDMI 1 on the TV had a blue screen. I turned on the Oppo which is connected via HDMI 1 out of the Oppo to HDMI 2 on the Elite and everything worked fine but still no picture on HDMI 1 which is where the Denon's monitor out is connected. After doing some testing I determined the HDMI 1 on the TV is working fine as I connected the cable box directly to it and got picture. Audio was fine through the Denon with the cable box connected to TV/Cable via HDMI. After some additional testing I determined the HDMI cable to the Denon was causing the problem but after some connect and disconnection of the HDMI cable from the monitor out to the TV it worked again. I will be getting a new cable (20 Footer if it matters, high speed for 3D also Monoprice cable). Now the odd thing is that even though I am getting video again the OSD and on screen volume is not working from the Denon to the TV. I can not get the volume on the screen and can not get the menu for the Denon to appear on the screen. Could this be a problem with the HDMI cable or something else. I thought I would ask here first before connecting my spare 3808 into the system. The OSD has worked perfect until this morning. Thanks for the help.


----------



## crashp3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22757769
> 
> 
> This morning I turned on my 3808 connected via HDMI to my 70" Elite, TW cable box and Oppo 103 and found that HDMI 1 on the TV had a blue screen. I turned on the Oppo which is connected via HDMI 1 out of the Oppo to HDMI 2 on the Elite and everything worked fine but still no picture on HDMI 1 which is where the Denon's monitor out is connected. After doing some testing I determined the HDMI 1 on the TV is working fine as I connected the cable box directly to it and got picture. Audio was fine through the Denon with the cable box connected to TV/Cable via HDMI. After some additional testing I determined the HDMI cable to the Denon was causing the problem but after some connect and disconnection of the HDMI cable from the monitor out to the TV it worked again. I will be getting a new cable (20 Footer if it matters, high speed for 3D also Monoprice cable). Now the odd thing is that even though I am getting video again the OSD and on screen volume is not working from the Denon to the TV. I can not get the volume on the screen and can not get the menu for the Denon to appear on the screen. Could this be a problem with the HDMI cable or something else. I thought I would ask here first before connecting my spare 3808 into the system. The OSD has worked perfect until this morning. Thanks for the help.



Push the small power button to the right of the main power button (green/red push button) wait a minute, then power everything back up. This will allow the receiver to fully restart, and will likely address your problem. The main board locking up would likely have contributed to the HDMI1 issues you were having, but might as well replace the cable anyways


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crashp3*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22757795
> 
> 
> Push the small power button to the right of the main power button (green/red push button) wait a minute, then power everything back up. This will allow the receiver to fully restart, and will likely address your problem. The main board locking up would likely have contributed to the HDMI1 issues you were having, but might as well replace the cable anyways



That did the trick. Everything seems to be working perfect again. I will replace the cable just to make sure it keeps working. Thanks as always. Don't know what I would do without this forum. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## GIXX1300

Quick question about pre amp capabilities of the 3808ci..


Im thinking about picking up the Emotiva XPA-3 to drive my LCR and using the Denon to drive my RSLS.Can the 3808 disable amps or is that what the amp assign is for??


----------



## jdsmoothie

Amps are not disabled ... rather they remain powered and just are not used. Okay to mix pre-outs for L/C/R with AVR powering remaining speakers in setup.


----------



## GIXX1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22765606
> 
> 
> Amps are not disabled ... rather they remain powered and just are not used. Okay to mix pre-outs for L/C/R with AVR powering remaining speakers in setup.



Thanks..I guess pretty straightforward..

LCR preouts to XPA-3,speaker wire from Denon to Surrounds..Any GUI settings??


My HT..


Panny AE4000(replaced Panny PT-AX200U)

106' Elite Screen

Denon 3808CI(replaced Denon 3803)

Klipsch RF7

Klipsch RC7(replaced RC3 FINALLY!) : )

Klipssch RB3

Klipsch RW12(being replaced by Rythmik FV15HP)


----------



## jdsmoothie

Correct. No special GUI setting, rather with a 5.1 setup leave AMP ASSIGN set to Zone 2 and run AUTO SETUP (Audyssey) again to account for the XPA-3 in the mix.


----------



## GIXX1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22765669
> 
> 
> Correct. No special GUI setting, rather with a 5.1 setup leave AMP ASSIGN set to Zone 2 and run AUTO SETUP (Audyssey) again to account for the XPA-3 in the mix.



Much appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## mifronte

I am experiencing audio drop outs in decoding the Dolby TrueHD track for the following Blu-ray 2D movies:


01. Brave

02. Finding Nemo

03. Total Recall (2012)


Just wondering if this is a common issue with the AVR3808ci. I do not get the same problem if I do not bitstream the Dolby TrueHD track, but sends it as LPCM.


The audio drop outs are very short (less than a second) but the input audio channel indicator on the display does flicker (disappear) when the drop outs occur.


----------



## XStanleyX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mifronte*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22786442
> 
> 
> I am experiencing audio drop outs in decoding the Dolby TrueHD track for the following Blu-ray 2D movies:
> 
> 01. Brave
> 
> 02. Finding Nemo
> 
> 03. Total Recall (2012)
> 
> Just wondering if this is a common issue with the AVR3808ci. I do not get the same problem if I do not bitstream the Dolby TrueHD track, but sends it as LPCM.
> 
> The audio drop outs are very short (less than a second) but the input audio channel indicator on the display does flicker (disappear) when the drop outs occur.



Don't know about the first two movies but several people have had audio drop outs with Total Recall so you are not alone. Seems some BD players have the problem while others don't.

One forum member played the movie through the same receiver with two different BD players. One had dropouts while the other did not.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1445529/total-recall-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review


----------



## Vrman

Hi everyone!

I have a question. I apparently just blew out the tweeters in the L/C/R of my Polk Audio Monitor 70 series 2 speakers, with my Denon 3808CI. (party got a little loud)









I've read that I should either try bi-amping the Denon (and read where some say it won't make a difference), or pick up an amp for the front speakers.

What amp would work well with the 3808CI? I was looking at NAD, but it looks like their 2 channel amp is about $1200. Is there anything that is decent quality around the $500 range? I would love to have the NAD, but can't see spending that much right now.


Or would I be better off using Klipsch RF-35 speakers with the Denon?


Thanks!!


----------



## thaddeussmith

Check out gear by Emotiva. Or see what you can find in the used market, where you'll definitely get better bang for your buck. After that, it's just a matter of responsible listening habits and knowing the limitations of your gear


----------



## jevans64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mifronte*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22786442
> 
> 
> I am experiencing audio drop outs in decoding the Dolby TrueHD track for the following Blu-ray 2D movies:
> 
> 01. Brave
> 
> 02. Finding Nemo
> 
> 03. Total Recall (2012)
> 
> Just wondering if this is a common issue with the AVR3808ci. I do not get the same problem if I do not bitstream the Dolby TrueHD track, but sends it as LPCM.
> 
> The audio drop outs are very short (less than a second) but the input audio channel indicator on the display does flicker (disappear) when the drop outs occur.



The problem with these discs is the new *copy protection* Sony introduced with these titles. Sony just HAS to do whatever it takes to delay the torrents for a few hours.







You found the solution yourself... switch output to whatever doesn't cause dropouts. Most switch to LPCM. Mine seems to croak when set to Auto or LPCM but OK with Bitstream. Go figure. LOL


----------



## Vrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thaddeussmith*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22792629
> 
> 
> Check out gear by Emotiva. Or see what you can find in the used market, where you'll definitely get better bang for your buck. After that, it's just a matter of responsible listening habits and knowing the limitations of your gear


Any particular manufacturers I should look for or avoid?


Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vrman*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19600_100#post_22792411
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question. I apparently just blew out the tweeters in the L/C/R of my Polk Audio Monitor 70 series 2 speakers, with my Denon 3808CI. (party got a little loud)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that I should either try bi-amping the Denon (and read where some say it won't make a difference), or pick up an amp for the front speakers.
> 
> What amp would work well with the 3808CI? I was looking at NAD, but it looks like their 2 channel amp is about $1200. Is there anything that is decent quality around the $500 range? I would love to have the NAD, but can't see spending that much right now.
> 
> Or would I be better off using Klipsch RF-35 speakers with the Denon?
> 
> Thanks!!



if the 3808 can blow them out, then an external amp will as well. Suggest investing in better quality speakers rather than an external amp.


----------



## iresq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vrman*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22792411
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a question. I apparently just blew out the tweeters in the L/C/R of my Polk Audio Monitor 70 series 2 speakers, with my Denon 3808CI. (party got a little loud)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that I should either try bi-amping the Denon (and read where some say it won't make a difference), or pick up an amp for the front speakers.
> 
> What amp would work well with the 3808CI? I was looking at NAD, but it looks like their 2 channel amp is about $1200. Is there anything that is decent quality around the $500 range? I would love to have the NAD, but can't see spending that much right now.
> 
> Or would I be better off using Klipsch RF-35 speakers with the Denon?
> 
> Thanks!!



$500 to bi-amp 3 speakers = $83 per channel. Plus you still have to repair/replace your current speakers. Personally I'm not sold on bi-amping.


----------



## Vrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22793740
> 
> 
> if the 3808 can blow them out, then an external amp will as well. Suggest investing in better quality speakers rather than an external amp.


Oh. I thought the cause of an amp killing a speaker was clipping by the amp. From what I could tell, the speakers were not being overdriven as I didn't hear any distortion. The tweeters just faded out all of a sudden.

It really wouldn't be that big a deal to me except on the Monitor 70 speakers, the tweeter is an odd shape because its squeezed between two other speakers. Otherwise, I would have just bought some replacements with higher wattage capacities. Especially since it seems the Polk tweeters seem to be excessively "bright".









So I was watching TV last night and with the tweeters only working in the center channel and the two rear surrounds, I think it actually sounded better without the tweeters in the L/R fronts! lol! Weird.


----------



## thaddeussmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vrman*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22793357
> 
> 
> Any particular manufacturers I should look for or avoid?
> 
> Thanks!



i'm not really sure. you might consider going to some polk forums and seeing what those members suggest with your speakers.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vrman*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19600_100#post_22794123
> 
> 
> Oh. I thought the cause of an amp killing a speaker was clipping by the amp. From what I could tell, the speakers were not being overdriven as I didn't hear any distortion. The tweeters just faded out all of a sudden.
> 
> It really wouldn't be that big a deal to me except on the Monitor 70 speakers, the tweeter is an odd shape because its squeezed between two other speakers. Otherwise, I would have just bought some replacements with higher wattage capacities. Especially since it seems the Polk tweeters seem to be excessively "bright".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was watching TV last night and with the tweeters only working in the center channel and the two rear surrounds, I think it actually sounded better without the tweeters in the L/R fronts! lol! Weird.



Sure if you are referring to overdriving a 20W amp, but not with the 3808 at 130W.


----------



## Vrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22797641
> 
> 
> Sure if you are referring to overdriving a 20W amp, but not with the 3808 at 130W.


Cool! Thanks!! Learn something new everyday!! I've been doing a lot of research on amps, and does the denon push 130w through every channel or just the fronts?


Thanks again!


----------



## thaddeussmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22797641
> 
> 
> Sure if you are referring to overdriving a 20W amp, but not with the 3808 at 130W.



Unless the speaker is subject to wild impedance dips (such as the Klipsch RF-7) in which case the integrated amps may not be able to keep up. In this scenario, dedicated amps are most certainly recommended - I just don't know enough about the Polk line to tell if that is what may be going on here.


----------



## Lostwarriorram

Quick Question: I recently bought HSU 15H Subwoofer. I am having hard time getting it work in my setup.


L/R are B&W 683. Along with the sub, it makes it 2.1 setup. Connected the SUB using Pre-out SW port. I have my FIOS STB connected to 3808 through HDMI. Also has PS3 connected to through HDMI. The audio input on 3808 is configured as "direct". I manually configured the speaker setup by selecting front as "Small", Sub as "LFE+Main", cross over freq as 60 for Front and 90 for Sub.


I have two problems:


1. I had to crank up the channel level of Sub to +12db in order to hear sound / effect from Sub. The Sub volume level is at 40% This is while playing content from Fios STB (some Audio music channel & HBO Movies). I see "Dolby Digital" and 5.1 icons for source & "FL, FR & SW" for output on 3808 front screen.

2. I tried to play a CD / playstation store content from PS3. The 3808 front screen shows the input as "Multichannel In". However, the output shows as "FL and FR" only. Dont see the Sub icon and don't hear Sub at all. Is this something I need to fix in PS3 menus or 3808 Menu.


Any questions or help is appreciated.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vrman*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19600_100#post_22799590
> 
> 
> Cool! Thanks!! Learn something new everyday!! I've been doing a lot of research on amps, and does the denon push 130w through every channel or just the fronts?
> 
> Thanks again!



The numbers used to market an AVR's power output generally only applies when driving 2CH which also applies to the 3808CI.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lostwarriorram*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19600_100#post_22801394
> 
> 
> Quick Question: I recently bought HSU 15H Subwoofer. I am having hard time getting it work in my setup.
> 
> L/R are B&W 683. Along with the sub, it makes it 2.1 setup. Connected the SUB using Pre-out SW port. I have my FIOS STB connected to 3808 through HDMI. Also has PS3 connected to through HDMI. The audio input on 3808 is configured as "direct". I manually configured the speaker setup by selecting front as "Small", Sub as "LFE+Main", cross over freq as 60 for Front and 90 for Sub.
> 
> I have two problems:
> 
> 1. I had to crank up the channel level of Sub to +12db in order to hear sound / effect from Sub. The Sub volume level is at 40% This is while playing content from Fios STB (some Audio music channel & HBO Movies). I see "Dolby Digital" and 5.1 icons for source & "FL, FR & SW" for output on 3808 front screen.
> 
> 2. I tried to play a CD / playstation store content from PS3. The 3808 front screen shows the input as "Multichannel In". However, the output shows as "FL and FR" only. Dont see the Sub icon and don't hear Sub at all. Is this something I need to fix in PS3 menus or 3808 Menu.
> 
> Any questions or help is appreciated.



You'll want to set the LPF for LFE from 90Hz to 120Hz to let the full range LFE signal through the AVR to the sub.


1. Did you run Audyssey? What did the AVR set the sub volume level to with it at 40%? Was it between -3db and 0db? If not, then lower the volume on the sub a little more and run it again until it's between that range. Once set, if you prefer more bass you can raise the volume using the remote as required, although you shouldn't have to raise it to +12db.


2. When "Mult CH In" is displayed on the AVR, it means the PS3 is decoding the DD/DTS 5.1 audio and passing it as PCM to the AVR. Doesn't matter which device does the decoding, If using the STEREO surround mode, then ensure the sub is set to YES and the speakers are set to SMALL in the Custom 2CH/Direct settings (p. 31).


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vrman*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22799590
> 
> 
> Cool! Thanks!! Learn something new everyday!! I've been doing a lot of research on amps, and does the denon push 130w through every channel or just the fronts?
> 
> Thanks again!



The 3808's amp section is pretty robust. Driving 2 channels continuously, it puts out over 185 watts. Driving 5 channels, it gets to 118 watts, and 113 watts when driving 7 channels continuously. This is according to HTM.

http://www.hometheater.com/content/denon-avr-3808ci-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


----------



## Lostwarriorram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22802866
> 
> 
> You'll want to set the LPF for LFE from 90Hz to 120Hz to let the full range LFE signal through the AVR to the sub.
> 
> 1. Did you run Audyssey? What did the AVR set the sub volume level to with it at 40%? Was it between -3db and 0db? If not, then lower the volume on the sub a little more and run it again until it's between that range. Once set, if you prefer more bass you can raise the volume using the remote as required, although you shouldn't have to raise it to +12db.
> 
> 2. When "Mult CH In" is displayed on the AVR, it means the PS3 is decoding the DD/DTS 5.1 audio and passing it as PCM to the AVR. Doesn't matter which device does the decoding, If using the STEREO surround mode, then ensure the sub is set to YES and the speakers are set to SMALL in the Custom 2CH/Direct settings (p. 31).



Thanks for the response.


Yes. I ran Audyssey. It did not find sub first time. I increased the volume on the Sub next time. Audyssey was able to detect the Sun and put the channel level as -3db. Front speakers as small with 1.5db. Crossover frequency for front as 60hz and sub as 80hz. I cranked up the volume real high (-11db), still couldn't hear the sub. My usual listening volume is around -35db. Hence increased the sub channel level to +12db to get the sub kick in.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lostwarriorram*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19650#post_22804874
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Yes. I ran Audyssey. It did not find sub first time. I increased the volume on the Sub next time. Audyssey was able to detect the Sun and put the channel level as -3db. Front speakers as small with 1.5db. Crossover frequency for front as 60hz and sub as 80hz. I cranked up the volume real high (-11db), still couldn't hear the sub. My usual listening volume is around -35db. Hence increased the sub channel level to +12db to get the sub kick in.



A few guesses here:


The 3808 has separate speaker settings for 2CH vs. Multi-Channel. The menu system is a train wreck, but you need to make sure that the your 2CH set-up is "small" for the L/R, with an appropriate crossover. Again, these are not the same settings as available under "Speakers"; they are unique to 2CH. Poke around and you should find them.


Also, if you are in "Direct", you will only get out what is coming in. IIRC, there is a toggle on the remote that takes you from Direct to Stereo. If you have the 3808 set for 2.1 (as mentioned above), that toggle will go from L/R to L/R + Sub with 2CH sources.


Good luck.


Brian


Edit: Sorry..I missed that the 3808 is showing MC In. That said, I think each input has a downmix option. If you are set-up with a 2.1 arrangement, I think the downmix option would need to be on.


----------



## Lostwarriorram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22805035
> 
> 
> A few guesses here:
> 
> The 3808 has separate speaker settings for 2CH vs. Multi-Channel. The menu system is a train wreck, but you need to make sure that the your 2CH set-up is "small" for the L/R, with an appropriate crossover. Again, these are not the same settings as available under "Speakers"; they are unique to 2CH. Poke around and you should find them.
> 
> Also, if you are in "Direct", you will only get out what is coming in. IIRC, there is a toggle on the remote that takes you from Direct to Stereo. If you have the 3808 set for 2.1 (as mentioned above), that toggle will go from L/R to L/R + Sub with 2CH sources.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Brian
> 
> Edit: Sorry..I missed that the 3808 is showing MC In. That said, I think each input has a downmix option. If you are set-up with a 2.1 arrangement, I think the downmix option would need to be on.



Thanks for the help. Where can I find downmix option?


BTW, I believe something is really messed up in my AVR. This morning, I played a mp3 song through WDTV player (Western Digital). I see that AVR is showing as "LF/LR" under source even though it shows the source is "Dolby Digital II cinema" . I will keep trying some other sources as well.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lostwarriorram*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22806451
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help. Where can I find downmix option?
> 
> BTW, I believe something is really messed up in my AVR. This morning, I played a mp3 song through WDTV player (Western Digital). I see that AVR is showing as "LF/LR" under source even though it shows the source is "Dolby Digital II cinema" . I will keep trying some other sources as well.



I will have to go look later today....as I said, the menu structure on the 3808 is, IMHO, a complete train wreck. i don't recall if it is a global setting or if it is specific to the input. I think it is global, but will have to confirm that.


The display is showing you what the AVR is doing with the 2 CH source. It is saying it is decoding it with PL II Cinema mode. If you hit the "Direct/Stereo" button on the remote, it should change to say "Stereo". if you them hit the "Surround" button, it will cycle through the decoding options.


Brian


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> BTW, I believe something is really messed up in my AVR. This morning, I played a mp3 song through WDTV player (Western Digital). I see that AVR is showing as "LF/LR" under source even though it shows the source is "Dolby Digital II cinema"



This is normal. PLII Cinema is not a source, it's an upmix algorithm (post processing) that takes a 2ch input and scales it up to 5.1 channels. So it is correct to see a 2ch (FL/FR) source INPUT and then a 5.1 OUTPUT to the speakers.


----------



## Lostwarriorram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22806945
> 
> 
> This is normal. PLII Cinema is not a source, it's an upmix algorithm (post processing) that takes a 2ch input and scales it up to 5.1 channels. So it is correct to see a 2ch (FL/FR) source INPUT and then a 5.1 OUTPUT to the speakers.



Ha. This is good to know. Thanks. I guess, sometimes too many options to tweak with is a nightmare.


----------



## Lostwarriorram




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22806653
> 
> 
> I will have to go look later today....as I said, the menu structure on the 3808 is, IMHO, a complete train wreck. i don't recall if it is a global setting or if it is specific to the input. I think it is global, but will have to confirm that.
> 
> The display is showing you what the AVR is doing with the 2 CH source. It is saying it is decoding it with PL II Cinema mode. If you hit the "Direct/Stereo" button on the remote, it should change to say "Stereo". if you them hot the "Surround" button, it will cycle through the decoding options.
> 
> Brian



Yes. I noticed the toggle part. Please let me know the downmix part when you get a chance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BGLeduc

Manual Setup/Audio


The paper manual does say that it will output to the L & R when not using center and surround channels.


Good luck.


Brian


----------



## e_honda

Question for Denon owners: at this point, is it worth getting a used 3808 for ~$450 or go with one of the newer 3311/3312/3313 models? I'm guessing the 3808 can drive 4 ohm speakers better and have a generally better amplifier section, but how much of this is evened out by the features/better menu systems of the newer (and lighter) 331x models?


----------



## jevans64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e_honda*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22808856
> 
> 
> Question for Denon owners: at this point, is it worth getting a used 3808 for ~$450 or go with one of the newer 3311/3312/3313 models? I'm guessing the 3808 can drive 4 ohm speakers better and have a generally better amplifier section, but how much of this is evened out by the features/better menu systems of the newer (and lighter) 331x models?



I would probably go with a newer unit even though the amp section is going to be weaker. You get preamp out with something like the 3312ci, so adding more power is an option. The video processing will be better in the 3312ci vs. the 3808. HT Labs tested both receivers. The 3808 does 113.5w x7 and the 3312ci does 79.5w x 7. Accessories4less has the 3312ci for $670 then add another $70 for an extended 5-year warranty.


I have a 5308ci and I'd probably go out and buy a 4520ci if mine died since I already have an external amp. Hopefully mine won't die until something useful, like Dolby Atmos, makes it into the home.


----------



## batpig

It's hard to say how much is "evened out" by the newer features. It depends if you will use them or not. The 3808 has a much beefier amp section than the recent 33xx models. And it has the same MultEQ XT. A big factor will be whether this used one has the Dyn EQ / Vol upgrade package.


If you don't care about 3D support, Airplay, or other more current network streaming option like pandora, then the 3808 is a solid bet. You certainly won't find that much sound quality for the $$$.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22809201
> 
> 
> It's hard to say how much is "evened out" by the newer features. It depends if you will use them or not. The 3808 has a much beefier amp section than the recent 33xx models. And it has the same MultEQ XT. A big factor will be whether this used one has the Dyn EQ / Vol upgrade package.
> 
> 
> If you don't care about 3D support, Airplay, or other more current network streaming option like pandora, then the 3808 is a solid bet. You certainly won't find that much sound quality for the $$$.



Yes using it like that (and I do) that $450 price looks mighty attractive if it has the upgrade package.


----------



## dban

Anyone using PSB speakers with the 3808.


----------



## keenan9

Been a very happy user of an AVR-3808ci since 2008 with daily use without any issues. An issue arose within the last week where there appears to be some type of HDMI handshake issue. The issue presents itself randomly with a an interruption in video and audio signal for less than a second. It sometimes happens only once every 15 minutes or so, and other times it will happen every 30 seconds or so repeatedly. The display on the 3808 also flashes to no connection momentarily.


Here is my Setup.


Denon AVR3808CI

Pioneer Elite PRO-111FD

Motorola DCH3416

Sony BDP-S550

Dune Smart H1


All components are connected to the AVR3808ci via HDMI. There is only one HDMI cable running from the AVR to the display.


The issue presents itself on both the Sony BDP-S550, and the Motorola DCH3416. So far in testing it doesn't appear to impact the Dune, maybe the Dune doesn't do HDCP, thus no issue?


I have updated the firmware to the most recent version, and done a Microprocessor reset. But the issues still persist. Next on the list is to run a new HDMI cable between the display and the AVR (no easy task - I have conduit but i need to remove the display-mount completely from the wall in order to access the one side of the conduit).


Could something in the unit be going bad? Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## thaddeussmith

disconnect all hdmi cables (including at the display) and remove power from the AVR. let it sit like that for half an hour or so. connect everything again and see what happens.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dban*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22813360
> 
> 
> Anyone using PSB speakers with the 3808.



Yes. Image series and I love my set up. The only problem was the PSB sub that capped out 3 times.


----------



## keenan9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thaddeussmith*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22814150
> 
> 
> disconnect all hdmi cables (including at the display) and remove power from the AVR. let it sit like that for half an hour or so. connect everything again and see what happens.



Just tried this, and I am still having the same issue.


Due to the fact that I am not having the issue with the Dune player do you think the issue lies with HDCP? What would cause this?


----------



## Gary J

Not sure what the Motorola and Sony are (players?) but have you switched the cables from them to different AVR inputs?


----------



## keenan9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22815113
> 
> 
> Not sure what the Motorola and Sony are (players?) but have you switched the cables from them to different AVR inputs?



The Motorola is the Comcast HD-DVR, and the Sony is a Blu-ray player. I have tried switching them to different inputs with the same results.


I am ordering a new Monoprice HDMI cable (9173) for the display to test out to see if that makes a difference. Maybe the signal isn't strong enough, but I don't know why that would have happened after 5 years.


----------



## Gary J

Then you have not ruled out the cable from the devices to the AVR.


How long is the cable to the display?


----------



## thaddeussmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan9*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22815056
> 
> 
> Just tried this, and I am still having the same issue.
> 
> 
> Due to the fact that I am not having the issue with the Dune player do you think the issue lies with HDCP? What would cause this?



what length of cables do you have going between your devices and AVR? If you search around the web (i've experienced it myself) you can see instances where odd issues, especially handshakes, exist when using hdmi cables shorter than 6ft in length.


----------



## keenan9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22815220
> 
> 
> Then you have not ruled out the cable from the devices to the AVR.
> 
> 
> How long is the cable to the display?



The length of the cable to the display is 50' through conduit to the display which is above the fireplace. It's been 5 years with absolutely no issues though. I am going to order a new cable to see if that solves the issue.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan9*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22815504
> 
> 
> The length of the cable to the display is 50' through conduit to the display which is above the fireplace. It's been 5 years with absolutely no issues though. I am going to order a new cable to see if that solves the issue.



That is a bit long. Maybe corrosion has affected it. Some people use video processors like DVDO for long runs because they typically put out a bit stronger HDMI signal.


----------



## Michael Sargent

I've been using PSB Century speakers with Denon amps for about 14 years now. Very highly recommended.


----------



## thaddeussmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keenan9*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22815504
> 
> 
> The length of the cable to the display is 50' through conduit to the display which is above the fireplace. It's been 5 years with absolutely no issues though. I am going to order a new cable to see if that solves the issue.



and i meant the cable/disc players that are exhibiting the handshake issues. If the cables going from those devices INTO your AVR are less than 6ft, they could potentially be your gremlins. I know it's been working just fine until now, but I experienced similar issues in a setup that had been working just fine and they went away when I replaced my 1.5' and 3' cables with 6' cables. Buy some 6 footers from monoprice and see. You might also want to look into the monoprice HDMI with Redmere cables for that distance between the AVR and display.


----------



## keenan9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thaddeussmith*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22816314
> 
> 
> and i meant the cable/disc players that are exhibiting the handshake issues. If the cables going from those devices INTO your AVR are less than 6ft, they could potentially be your gremlins. I know it's been working just fine until now, but I experienced similar issues in a setup that had been working just fine and they went away when I replaced my 1.5' and 3' cables with 6' cables. Buy some 6 footers from monoprice and see. You might also want to look into the monoprice HDMI with Redmere cables for that distance between the AVR and display.



I will be giving that all a shot. I just purchased the Monoprice 30' HDMI Cable with Redmere. And I am using shorter HDMI cables for the two trouble components, so I will try swapping those out as well. I will report back here once they all come in.


----------



## rec head

I know this is just me complaining but I think HDMI stinks. I love HD A\V but what a bad implementation. I have had both expensive and cheap cables go bad at the ridiculous connector. On top of that HDCP just makes it worse. A lot worse.


----------



## batpig

You're not the only one.... I can't even imagine how much shorter all these Denon owner's threads would be if HDMI was as simple and robust as, say, component video. Plug it in, it works, boom!


----------



## crashp3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22815611
> 
> 
> That is a bit long. Maybe corrosion has affected it. Some people use video processors like DVDO for long runs because they typically put out a bit stronger HDMI signal.



For that long of a run, you are probably better suited to run CAT5E/CAT6 and use HDMI baluns. I've had some less than desireable results running HDMI longer than 35ft.


----------



## Vrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e_honda*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19680#post_22808856
> 
> 
> Question for Denon owners: at this point, is it worth getting a used 3808 for ~$450 or go with one of the newer 3311/3312/3313 models? I'm guessing the 3808 can drive 4 ohm speakers better and have a generally better amplifier section, but how much of this is evened out by the features/better menu systems of the newer (and lighter) 331x models?


I have never been sorry I bought the 3808. It is an amazing product, and I am very very happy with it. Yes, the menus leave a bit to be desired, but who plays with those all the time? Set it up and forget it.

I recently purchased an Emotiva XPA-5, to see if it would make a difference. And to my ears, yes, it is an improvement, though not night and day. So if you plan on adding an external amp down the road, you might want to get the newer versions with all the new features.


----------



## lansings

I have several problems with my 3808A (just upgraded with the denon kit to A2.04)


Receiver can't see True HD (all another fomats, DD,DTS,DTSMA works fine) and have freezes playing music from USB.

Also, when playing music from media server (UPNP is ON, and i checked with 3 different PC) I get "server error" or ''network problem" message periodically (sometimes it plays for an hour and sometimes for 5 min, before "server error"). May be some one know how to fix it?


(I have marantz SR5006 else, and it works fine with the same media server)


----------



## Michael Sargent

Which media server? I tried a couple with no good luck (AVR 4308CI) before I tried Asset UPnP from Illustrate (the dbPoweramp guys). That works very well. http://www.dbpoweramp.com/asset-upnp-dlna.htm 


Mike


----------



## Theresa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Sargent*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22885490
> 
> 
> Which media server? I tried a couple with no good luck (AVR 4308CI) before I tried Asset UPnP from Illustrate (the dbPoweramp guys). That works very well. http://www.dbpoweramp.com/asset-upnp-dlna.htm
> 
> 
> Mike



I've had good luck with Serviio as a media server.


----------



## lansings

I have just now find out, that problems are not with the server. Problems only with flac. files. I have converted my music library to wav. and now it plays without any errors. But i dont understand, why does my receiver have freezes and any errors with flac files?


----------



## 777twist

I have tried searching... but I may not be using the correct terms. I have a 3808, and I used to have separate amps, NAD 2400, NAD 2100 and an Accurus (spell?). Anyway, I gave the Accurus to an Engineer friend because one channel stopped working, (the amps were over 16 years old). The NADs were clipping, and going into protection circuit too much which was aggravating. I was using the 2400 (I think) as a center channel amp, but I started to hear what I thought was a blown speaker.


So now I'm just running everything through the 3808 without any separates. I have 3 B&W 805 Matrix speakers (FR, FL, Center), and I had some Phase Techs for the surrounds... but I switched them out for some Focals I had in another room. And I have a Martin Logan Dynamo Sub (forget the number)


I haven't put the surrounds back into the mix, but I still get a overmodulated/distortion feel from my system. I ran Audyssey for the 3 speakers, and it sounded much better yesterday... but today, I feel like I'm hearing some of that distortion again.


Is there a way to tell if a speaker is blown? And how do I know if the Denon can/can't handle my speaker load at a particular volume?


I was thinking of going out and buying the new B&W CM5 (I think that's the model), but I don't really want to spend the money if my speakers are still good. Granted, I know they are over 16 years old, but still, if they work well... I'm fine with keeping them.


Other info:


I have good cables and speaker wire. The wire is the 2-wire > 4-wire thick type, may be audioquest, I forget. The cables are mainly Audio Quest and Monster.


Anyway, any help you all can give would be great. I'm willing to try some tests.


I'm not super happy with the 3808... I didn't like the fact that I had to buy the HDMI extra device so it wouldn't take forever to change channels, the menu system is not very good, and the main remote is a travesty... I never use it.


Thanks for any help,

Francesco


----------



## zybar

I am a long time 3808 owner and the unit has worked flawlessly in my HT for years. In the past few weeks I purchased an Epson 6020 pj (to replace my 3 yr old Epson 8500UB) and an Oppo 103. My plan was to run the HDMI 1 output from the Oppo to the pj so I can get 3D video and to have HDMI 2 ouput to the 3808 for audio only. On paper this looked like a great solution to extend the life of the 3808 and not replace it.


However, when I tried this last night I was able to get the picture working fine, but no audio. :-(


I played around in both the Denon 3808 and Oppo 103 menus, but still no audio.


I really want this to work as I don't want to buy a newer Denon AVR just so I can have 3D video.


Any ideas?


Thanks in advance for your help and input.


George


----------



## rec head

^Have you tried the Oppo thread? I bet you'll get a better answer there.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zybar*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19700_50#post_22895025
> 
> 
> I am a long time 3808 owner and the unit has worked flawlessly in my HT for years. In the past few weeks I purchased an Epson 6020 pj (to replace my 3 yr old Epson 8500UB) and an Oppo 103. My plan was to run the HDMI 1 output from the Oppo to the pj so I can get 3D video and to have HDMI 2 ouput to the 3808 for audio only. On paper this looked like a great solution to extend the life of the 3808 and not replace it.
> 
> 
> However, when I tried this last night I was able to get the picture working fine, but no audio. :-(
> 
> 
> I played around in both the Denon 3808 and Oppo 103 menus, but still no audio.
> 
> 
> I really want this to work as I don't want to buy a newer Denon AVR just so I can have 3D video.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and input.
> 
> 
> George



I've read about this particular issue before with the 3808. Go to the Oppo's setup menu, select "Video Setup," then "3D Setting," then "Blank HDMI 2 - Yes." The Oppo manual describes the exact situation you're encountering:


----------



## Keith_G

I purchased an Onkyo 818 during the $679 sale. Up until then I had been a very happy owner of the 3808 CI but I wanted the 3D pass-through and Audyssey XT32, plus I kind of missed the THX processing.


I sold my 3808 on eBay and now, 17 days after the buyer acknowledged he received it in good condition, he is claiming that there is distortion coming out of the speakers "at all volumes" and also that the USB input isn't working. I know for a fact that the unit worked perfectly up until the day I replaced it with the 818 but he is claiming when he switches to the USB input he receives a "network error", which really doesn't make sense. Does anyone have any ideas? Can you even get a "network error" from switching to the USB input?


It's really kind of hard to decipher what he is doing as he said "I have tried to connect my Ipod or my Apple computer with the USB input and it always show " network problem"."


The only thing I know of that you can play from the USB ports on the 3808 CI is a USB flash drive or other mass storage device but he is claiming he gets that error even with nothing in the port.


I have no idea what he is doing trying to hook up an apple computer to the USB port and it's obvious to me that he didn't read the manual. I certainly am not going to refund him at this point because I have no idea what he has done with this receiver in the 17 days he owned before he reported these problems but he is now claiming "this is a defect unit and you know it" and that he is going to dispute it with eBay.


Does anyone have any idea if he could get a "network error" just by selecting the USB input. That error message doesn't seem related to me but I no longer have the unit or the owner's manual and couldn't find anything to correlate that error with the USB input. Also, does anyone think he could have damaged the unit by trying to plug a computer into the USB port? I think there is at least potential that that happened but I am curious to others opinions. If he tried to plug an actual computer into the USB port who knows what else he might have done as well.


----------



## jdsmoothie

The AVR is not designed to have a computer connected via the USB jack.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22899496
> 
> 
> The AVR is not designed to have a computer connected via the USB jack.



Yeah, I definitely understand that. I just have no idea how he even attempted to connect a computer to the USB jack (A type to A type?) and if that caused damage. I also don't understand how he is getting a "network error" from the USB input.


At this point I think he slipped by telling me that he tried hooking his computer to the USB port and since he is demanding to return it I doubt I'll get any honest answers. I was even willing to try and help him figure out what he was doing wrong but now that he is accusing me of defrauding him (it's defect and you know it) I should probably just let eBay's dispute department handle it.


The only thing I know for certain is it operated flawlessly when I took it out of service and he acknowledged he received it in good condition (even left positive feedback). I feel bad that he is not happy with his purchase but based on the circumstances I am definitely not willing to accept a return.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19700_50#post_22899587
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitely understand that. I just have no idea how he even attempted to connect a computer to the USB jack (A type to A type?) and if that caused damage. I also don't understand how he is getting a "network error" from the USB input.
> 
> 
> At this point I think he slipped by telling me that he tried hooking his computer to the USB port and since he is demanding to return it I doubt I'll get any honest answers. I was even willing to try and help him figure out what he was doing wrong but now that he is accusing me of defrauding him (it's defect and you know it) I should probably just let eBay's dispute department handle it.
> 
> 
> The only thing I know for certain is it operated flawlessly when I took it out of service and he acknowledged he received it in good condition (even left positive feedback). I feel bad that he is not happy with his purchase but based on the circumstances I am definitely not willing to accept a return.


It sounds to me like he's trying to scam you. I would just let eBay's dispute department handle it -- if he already left positive feedback he's probably SOL.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19700_100#post_22899587
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitely understand that. I just have no idea how he even attempted to connect a computer to the USB jack (A type to A type?) and if that caused damage. I also don't understand how he is getting a "network error" from the USB input.
> 
> 
> At this point I think he slipped by telling me that he tried hooking his computer to the USB port and since he is demanding to return it I doubt I'll get any honest answers. I was even willing to try and help him figure out what he was doing wrong but now that he is accusing me of defrauding him (it's defect and you know it) I should probably just let eBay's dispute department handle it.
> 
> 
> The only thing I know for certain is it operated flawlessly when I took it out of service and he acknowledged he received it in good condition (even left positive feedback). I feel bad that he is not happy with his purchase but based on the circumstances I am definitely not willing to accept a return.



As he has already admitted to connecting his PC to the USB jack, I would simply point him to the following note on the right side of p. 55 in the Owner's manual (which you can likely also use in your defense with the eBay dispute department).


----------



## jevans64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22898428
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any idea if he could get a "network error" just by selecting the USB input. That error message doesn't seem related to me but I no longer have the unit or the owner's manual and couldn't find anything to correlate that error with the USB input. Also, does anyone think he could have damaged the unit by trying to plug a computer into the USB port? I think there is at least potential that that happened but I am curious to others opinions. If he tried to plug an actual computer into the USB port who knows what else he might have done as well.



The only thing I can think of what might be the issue here is that YOUR network settings are still in the receiver and it gets an error trying to connect to YOUR network. LOL


Even if you used DHCP those settings are held in the Network Settings and have to be set up for his network.


I'd contact him again and let him know that port isn't for computers, only mass media storage devices. I doubt connecting the PC to the port damaged the receiver. We are just talking a +5vDC, data -, data +, ground. Have him perform a processor reset and then start by only connecting two speakers to the receiver.


----------



## Keith_G

He was claiming he was getting that error when selecting the USB input, which didn't make much sense. He didn't state that he even tried to hook it up to his local network.


Thanks for all the feedback. I haven't heard anything back from him yet so I am not sure what is happening. I am a little wary of trying to help him at this point after he accused me of selling him a defective product. Early on I did recommend he come to AVS and visit this thread but not sure if he ever lurked or not. Hopefully he sees your response if he does and tries a processor reset. That's certainly a good tip and a good place to start regardless of whatever he might have done.


----------



## Keith_G




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22903157
> 
> 
> As he has already admitted to connecting his PC to the USB jack, I would simply point him to the following note on the right side of p. 55 in the Owner's manual (which you can likely also use in your defense with the eBay dispute department).


Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## jevans64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Keith_G*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22907856
> 
> 
> He was claiming he was getting that error when selecting the USB input, which didn't make much sense. He didn't state that he even tried to hook it up to his local network.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. I haven't heard anything back from him yet so I am not sure what is happening. I am a little wary of trying to help him at this point after he accused me of selling him a defective product. Early on I did recommend he come to AVS and visit this thread but not sure if he ever lurked or not. Hopefully he sees your response if he does and tries a processor reset. That's certainly a good tip and a good place to start regardless of whatever he might have done.



I'm betting he filed a claim against you and is waiting for FleaBay to respond.


If the 3808 is anything like my 5308, there is a Source called NET/USB. You use the GUI to either access the USB port or the Ethernet port ( and any shared resources on it. ) Mine pulls up the same network error when I use NET/USB because I now use my Oppo BDP 103 to access the network. It is SO much better at it than the clunky Denon GUI.


Have the goofball clear your network settings and the Network Error will go away. Won't help with trying to hook his Mac or whatever to the Denon though. Wonder if something like a LinkSys USB300M Ethernet adapter connected to the Denon's Ethernet port will work as a null modem for accessing data on the computer. I have a USB300M but only have an Asus tablet I use it with. I guess I should try it since I'm no loner using the Denon's Ethernet port.


----------



## thaddeussmith

who buys used gear and doesn't do a factory reset the moment they hook it up? I hate having the PO's custom input names, random settings, etc..


----------



## tboe77

The buyer in this case clearly has no idea what he's doing and obviously did not bother to RTFM.


----------



## dirk1843

The USB and network streaming are on the same input. Some of his fumbling could be causing the "network error" when he switches to that input.


----------



## thecolonel

I have 7.1 setup in my living room connected to the 3808ci, my room opens to the kitchen and I'd like to put two speakers in there while playing the same source as the living room. Is this possible or do I need to buy something else?


----------



## jdsmoothie

The 3808CI is only a 7CH AVR and as you're already using all 7 CH, you would need to connect a 2CH amp (or old AVR) to the Zone 2 pre-outs and then connect the kitchen speakers to that external amp. Note however, that HDMI source devices will not pass to Zone 2, rather you would also have to connect an analog RCA cable from the source in addition to the HDMI for the main zone. The other option is to give up your rear surround speakers and then you can connect the Zone 2 speakers to those same speaker posts and set AMP ASSIGN to Zone 2.


----------



## Jason Wirtz

Hi did you ever figure out attaching zune to Denon AVR? I have the same problem here in 2013 (I actually LIKE zune, I know crazy!)


If you could message me at [email protected] or jason wirtz on facebook I would love to hear if you found a way to do it.


My AVR is the 1612 model with airplay. I wondered about bluetooth adapter to the zune which would then wirelessly send to AVR, but just not sure what the hell to do.


J Wirtz

Minneapolis


----------



## Rick Zaida

.


----------



## Gary J

Spending money improves your hearing.


----------



## thaddeussmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Zaida*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22929181
> 
> 
> Hello group, just introducing myself. I recently purchased the AVR-3313CI to replace my AVR-3808CI. My 3808 never let me down but sadly, it became outdated. When I first hooked up the 3313, the sound was thin in comparison. After comparing settings between the two units, discovered that I needed to change the crossover on the LFE & Front Speakers to 80. After this tweak, the bottom end was finally present. I find the 3313 much clearer, especially the center speaker. Dialogue & music vocals are much clearer & have more presence! The overall speaker seperation is much better as well. I can here the sounds from each of the 5 speakers very distinctly, especially from the rears, which were not so clear or present on the 3808.
> 
> 
> (Sorry, meant to post this on the AVR-3313CI thread, and can't find a DELETE option... Yeah, I'm a NUBE!!!)



Me thinks you had the 3808 setup incorrectly. I experience everything you described in the 3313 on my 3808. Glad you're happy with your purchase though


----------



## batpig

Well, an open question is whether he had the Dynamic EQ/Vol upgrade on his 3808. The impact of Dynamic EQ could be a significant factor, note how he comments about the improvement in clarity/presence in the surrounds, something that Dynamic EQ specifically addresses.


----------



## Rick Zaida

.


----------



## BodegaBay

Rick,


Obviously keep the 3313. However, I'm not understanding what your reasoning is for returning the 3808 to Costco? Is it simply and outdated issue and you're invoking their satisfaction membership clause for returns?


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rick Zaida*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19710#post_22933501
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply, so here's a question: Would you keep the 3808 that cost $1,640 total (which I can return at Costco & get all my money back), or keep the 3313 that cost $1,135 total (also from Costco, so it can be returned when a better unit comes out). ???



If I had this kind of latitude (assuming both can be simultaneously returned), I'd return both and get the 4311ci for the best of both worlds plus a little pocket money.


----------



## Rick Zaida

.


----------



## Rick Zaida

.


----------



## thaddeussmith

so you use the 3808 for 4-5 years and then think you can return it because it's semi-outdated?


----------



## batpig

yeah, that falls into the category of "abusing their good graces". The policy is there to protect the consumer, and you are taking advantage of the letter of the law by violating the spirit of the law....


----------



## BodegaBay

Agreed. Rick, I urge you to reconsider returning it to Costco. As batpig noted, you would be within the letter of the policy but certainly not within the spirit of it.


If your 3808 is OK, keep it and be happy (I've had mine for years and recently purchased the upgrade and still enjoy this AVR immensely). Please don't abuse the policy because these returns drives up their costs which in turns drives up the costs to their members. And if this happens too much they will revise their overall return policy. I've known people who returned their flat panel TVs a whole year later only to replace them with bigger ones the next year. Eventually Costco revised their TV return policy to 90 days.


Please use it only when you need it.


----------



## Rick Zaida

.


----------



## thientien

New Member here, Hello Everyone.


I got a used 3808 off ebay for $400 last year, didn't use it much until now ( didn't have a good set of speakers). Anyway, now that I got a set of B&W DM603 and I want to sing karaoke, can't connect the mixer and equalizer to the receiver. Is there a way to do so? I think there would be because the receiver is so advance, it would have that option.


Thanks for the reponse.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Should be no different than connecting any other analog device to the AVR, simply connect the RCA red/white analog cable from the OUT jacks on the Karoake machine to any of the IN jacks on the AVR.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BodegaBay*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19700_50#post_22941185
> 
> 
> Agreed. Rick, I urge you to reconsider returning it to Costco. As batpig noted, you would be within the letter of the policy but certainly not within the spirit of it.
> 
> 
> If your 3808 is OK, keep it and be happy (I've had mine for years and recently purchased the upgrade and still enjoy this AVR immensely). Please don't abuse the policy because these returns drives up their costs which in turns drives up the costs to their members. And if this happens too much they will revise their overall return policy. I've known people who returned their flat panel TVs a whole year later only to replace them with bigger ones the next year. Eventually Costco revised their TV return policy to 90 days.
> 
> 
> Please use it only when you need it.


I was going to say the same thing; glad you guys got there first. However, it's curious that good ol' Rick deleted all of his previous posts regarding the little scam he was going to run on Costco. Someone's covering their tracks, eh?


----------



## hansangb

Wow..Costco lets you return electronics after that much time has elapsed? To me, that's a stupid policy. 90 days, I can see that. Although 30 days to me seems plenty. Of course it still doesn't excuse anyone from returning something after so much time has past.


Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Jerry tried to return the sport coat.


----------



## batpig

It was a benefit to members, conceived as essentially a "lifetime satisfaction" policy. But the problem is people like Rick abuse this by treating it as a lifetime return policy, and take advantage of electronics depreciation. For example, not so long ago a 50" plasma may have been $3k. The 2-3 years later you could return it and upgrade to a better 50" plasma that cost only $2k. And so on. This kind of abuse caused Costco to change its policy eventually.


----------



## jakewash

Home Depot had to the same thing, too many returns for no 'real' reason.


I will say that I did take advantage of the Costco policy with a bad Harmony remote, it was just outside the 1 year manf. warranty. Logitech was going to charge me for a repair or replacement, I asked at the Costco counter about the possibility of returning it as it was no longer functioning; they smiled and said they would happily take it back and send it back to Logitech in exchange for another free of charge.


I guess along with their buying power, Costco might have some 'pull' with their suppliers which allows them to offer this kind of warranty as well.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Also keep in mind that many credit card providers will double the warranty up to 1 year (Amex will for sure and some MC/Visa will as well).


----------



## jakewash

Good point, I never think about that extra warranty.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakewash*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22947191
> 
> 
> I will say that I did take advantage of the Costco policy with a bad Harmony remote, it was just outside the 1 year manf. warranty. Logitech was going to charge me for a repair or replacement, I asked at the Costco counter about the possibility of returning it as it was no longer functioning; they smiled and said they would happily take it back and send it back to Logitech in exchange for another free of charge.



this example is a perfectly legitimate application of the policy -- protecting the consumer from a product that goes bad just outside the warranty period as a special benefit to members. That kind of situation is exactly what the policy was intended for and is fully within the spirit of the rule.


----------



## thaddeussmith

...NOT happily using a piece of hardware for 5 years and returning it for non-depreciated value simply because it is perceived as obsolete by the owner (it isn't).


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22941156
> 
> 
> yeah, that falls into the category of "abusing their good graces". The policy is there to protect the consumer, and you are taking advantage of the letter of the law by violating the spirit of the law....


yeah kind of like posting on your employer's time.


----------



## thaddeussmith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary J*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22950386
> 
> 
> yeah kind of like posting on your employer's time.



lol, wut?


----------



## Neurorad

Hehe.


----------



## boxker

Hello all,


I can use a little help here. I recently purchased a new receiver for my theater in the basement and so I moved my Denon 3308 to the living room. I ran the audyssy set up like I've done so many times before but assuming that everything went ok I never check the results. Later though, the next day, I went mess around with audyssy ( switching between L/R bypass and dynamic eq) I noticed my only options were manual or off. Any ideas of where I went wrong. I plan on doing it again when I get home from work tomorrow. I'm hoping someone could point out something I may have missed. when doing the set up.


----------



## batpig

It's possible you simply forgot to save at the end.


----------



## batpig

It's possible you simply forgot to save at the end.


----------



## boxker

I thought I did do that but maybe I didn't. Anyway I tried it again and this time every thing seems to be fine. Thanks


----------



## rec head

My 3808 has always been a little finicky when it comes to connecting to it over the LAN. Lately it has become worse. My normal solution is to power cycle with the little button and then it works for a while. I have tried leaving it off over night but that didn't do anything.


The only thing I can think to do is to a microprocessor reset. Any other suggestions? I have saved the config.dat in the past and just did it again so it is current. If I reset and reload do all the settings get restored?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yes, as long as the SAVE file isn't all zeros as if that is the case it will not load. Check with a hex viewer to ensure the SAVE file is valid.


----------



## rec head

Thanks


----------



## rec head

Wow! Thanks. I checked my backups and they are both all zeros. Do I just keep doing saves and checking them until I get a good one?


----------



## rec head

Thanks again for the advice. The reload seemed to work. I haven't dug in too deep but everything is good so far. Now I need to figure out why our portable devices keep dropping WIFI.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hey guys, I got the feature pack upgrade yesterday (since Denon is giving it away for free now lol), because I wanted to use HDMI control. I turned it on and lost video. After 30 minutes of freaking out that I blew out my AVR or my DirecTV box or my TV lmao, I discovered that when I turned on HDMI control on the AVR, it disabled the HDMI input 3 I had for my DVR. Only my BluRay player supports control at this time. Why does Denon disable HDMI if the device doesn't support control? Is there a way to only do control on certain inputs?


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22994796
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I got the feature pack upgrade yesterday (since Denon is giving it away for free now lol), because I wanted to use HDMI control. I turned it on and lost video. After 30 minutes of freaking out that I blew out my AVR or my DirecTV box or my TV lmao, I discovered that when I turned on HDMI control on the AVR, it disabled the HDMI input 3 I had for my DVR. Only my BluRay player supports control at this time. Why does Denon disable HDMI if the device doesn't support control? Is there a way to only do control on certain inputs?



LOL, called up Denon support and they gave me some spiel about how my Denon BluRay player (1.4a) was conflicting with the AVR-3808 (1.3?) and my DVR (1.1?). I was like "ok, this guy doesn't know what he's talking about", so I gave up.


Googled and happened to find an updated manual from Denon where they say that HDMI Control On disables HDMI for the TV/Cbl input. No idea why lol. I guess I'll just have to move it over to the Sat input.


----------



## budwich

hold it back up... they are giving the feature pack upgrade for free! which one is that?


----------



## highwire




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budwich*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22995289
> 
> 
> hold it back up... they are giving the feature pack upgrade for free! which one is that?



A few years ago, I attempted to purchase the feature upgrade pack for my 4308CI, but was never able to get Denon to respond. I tried again a few weeks ago, and they authorized the upgrade for free. I now have HDMI CEC and a couple of other features. I still like this AVR over my more recently purchased 3313CI.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budwich*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22995289
> 
> 
> hold it back up... they are giving the feature pack upgrade for free! which one is that?



It's with one with HDMI control, rhapsody, a few other things. I think like the volume control or something like that.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Is there a way to delete the Tv/Cbl input?


I just don't get some of the silly limitations Denon put on this AVR. With HDMI control ON, they disable HDMI on the Tv/Cbl source PERIOD. However, I can enable the SAT source and assign HDMI3 to that and it works just fine... so I thought I was golden, but then I realized that they don't let you delete the Tv/Cbl source for some arbitrary reason. Argh!


I could leave the Tv/Cbl source enabled and just use the SAT one I suppose haha, but I'm kind of anal and don't want non working inputs to be shown.


----------



## jthodges




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budwich*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22995289
> 
> 
> hold it back up... they are giving the feature pack upgrade for free! which one is that?


I had the same experience... I bought a 3808CI a few weeks ago off of craigslist, and called in to get the feature pack that has been raved about here. I had my credit card ready and called for the upgrade, but they never asked for payment. A couple of days later it was available for download, and it enabled the Audyssey Dynamic EQ and Volume features (among more I think, but these are what I was after). I would have happily paid for these features, so needless to say I was very happy with the deal!


----------



## budwich

OK... thanks... I too am in the same "boat". Bought a used 4308 which was never upgraded with any software updates and was wondering about the dynamic volume feature pack when I updated the rest of the increments. So even though, I see that there was a "free period" back in 2010, it appears perhaps it still "applies"... maybe. I guess it doesn't hurt to try. Potentially, the dynamic volume feature might be useful in our environment. thanks again for the additional info.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19700_100#post_22995962
> 
> 
> Is there a way to delete the Tv/Cbl input?
> 
> 
> I just don't get some of the silly limitations Denon put on this AVR. With HDMI control ON, they disable HDMI on the Tv/Cbl source PERIOD. However, I can enable the SAT source and assign HDMI3 to that and it works just fine... so I thought I was golden, but then I realized that they don't let you delete the Tv/Cbl source for some arbitrary reason. Argh!
> 
> 
> I could leave the Tv/Cbl source enabled and just use the SAT one I suppose haha, but I'm kind of anal and don't want non working inputs to be shown.



Yes. Source Delete (p. 35 OM).


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19770#post_22996883
> 
> 
> Yes. Source Delete (p. 35 OM).



I know there is the Source Delete option







. Have you tried it? It doesn't let you delete the Tv/Cbl one. It doesn't let you delete the DVD one either. There are 2 or 3 that you are not allowed to delete apperently.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Ok... I'm confused... I checked again in the manual and there is a note that says "Input sources being used in the various zones cannot be deleted." What the heck does that mean? When I go into the source delete menu, Tv/Cbl says Main Zone, so it doesn't let me delete it. How do I remove it out of the main zone???


----------



## SledgeHammer

Ok... I'm confused... I checked again in the manual and there is a note that says "Input sources being used in the various zones cannot be deleted." What the heck does that mean? When I go into the source delete menu, Tv/Cbl says Main Zone, so it doesn't let me delete it. How do I remove it out of the main zone???


----------



## GIXX1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19740#post_22994796
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I got the feature pack upgrade yesterday (since Denon is giving it away for free now lol), because I wanted to use HDMI control. I turned it on and lost video. After 30 minutes of freaking out that I blew out my AVR or my DirecTV box or my TV lmao, I discovered that when I turned on HDMI control on the AVR, it disabled the HDMI input 3 I had for my DVR. Only my BluRay player supports control at this time. Why does Denon disable HDMI if the device doesn't support control? Is there a way to only do control on certain inputs?



Thanks for the heads up on that. Just got off the phone with Denon and they confirmed that the upgrade is free now. Said mine should be ready to update in a few days. 3808CI by the way.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19700_100#post_22997675
> 
> 
> Ok... I'm confused... I checked again in the manual and there is a note that says "Input sources being used in the various zones cannot be deleted." What the heck does that mean? When I go into the source delete menu, Tv/Cbl says Main Zone, so it doesn't let me delete it. How do I remove it out of the main zone???



This simply means that you cannot delete a source that is currently selected in one of the "various zones". So ensure it is not selected in any zone and .... voila ... it can be deleted.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19770#post_22999684
> 
> 
> This simply means that you cannot delete a source that is currently selected in one of the "various zones". So ensure it is not selected in any zone and .... voila ... it can be deleted.



Argh!!!







.


Yes, I understand that... but not how to actually do it. Like how do I put SAT in the MAIN ZONE and take Tv/Cbl out??


----------



## SledgeHammer

Hmm... still don't see how to do this from the AVR, but it was straight forward via the web interface. Oh wellz







.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Manual Setup ---> Option Setup --> Source Delete (p. 35 OM).


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19770#post_23000813
> 
> 
> Manual Setup ---> Option Setup --> Source Delete (p. 35 OM).



Lol, yeah, you can't delete a source that is assigned to a zone. By default the AVR ships with Tv/Cbl assigned to MAIN ZONE, so you aren't allowed to delete it.

There is nothing in the manual on how to take it out of the MAIN ZONE.


As I indicated above, its straight forward on how to do it (taking it out of the MAIN ZONE) via the web interface, just not from the AVR. It is straight forward to delete a source from the AVR **as long as its not assigned to a zone**.


----------



## jdsmoothie

The easiest way would be to simply turn the big source select knob on the left side of the AVR.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19770#post_23002078
> 
> 
> The easiest way would be to simply turn the big source select knob on the left side of the AVR.



No it doesn't










(BEFORE) went into source delete


TV / Cbl -> MAIN ZONE (no delete option)

DVD -> ZONE 2 (no delete option)


If I switched to DVD via the big source knob lol, it became:


TV / Cbl -> ZONE 2 (no delete option)

DVD -> MAIN ZONE (no delete option)


If I switched to the NET source, it became:


NET -> MAIN ZONE

TV / Cbl -> ZONE 3 (no delete option)

DVD -> ZONE 2 (no delete option)








.


That's the whole point...


I tried every source I have enabled: Tv/Cbl, SAT, VCR, DVD/BluRay, NET, CD and Tuner. At NO TIME under any of those sources did Tv/Cbl ever have the delete option. It was always in one of the 3 zones.


----------



## Rich Malloy

Hey guys,


My center channel took a tragic fall last night (a venerable, original Swans Diva C3 with the top-mounted tweeter, alas). As I deal with replacing/fixing that, are there any issues I may face running the 3808 in 4.0 channel mode?


For example, do I need to re-run Audyssey, or can I simply change the speaker configuration manually from 5.0 to 4.0?


Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Set the center to NONE and you should be good to go as there is no reason to rerun Audyssey again.


----------



## blairy

You'll definitely need to rerun Audyssey.


Just a thought and only as a stop gap, might you be able to use the speaker(s) on your TV as a centre channel. Iif you do you'll still need to rerun Audyssey as well.


Good luck

blairy


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> You'll definitely need to rerun Audyssey.



No. As JD already indicated there is no need to re-run Audyssey, you can simply set the CC to NONE and proceed in a 4.0 setup. You only need to re-run Audyssey if you ADD a new speaker or CHANGE something about the speaker setup.


The key point to understand is that each speaker is EQ'd independently. Turning off the center channel doesn't in any way impact the EQ filters on the other channels.


----------



## Rich Malloy

Whew - Batpig and AVS to the rescue!


(Which is fortunate as the manual is sooooo helpful!)


I really hope to re-attach a new tweeter - got a discussion going in another thread about that - but it's great to know I can deal in the meanwhile!


----------



## chiptouz

Does anyone have a quick link to the actual wattage #'s for running this receiver in 5.1 and 7.1. The manual makes me believe that it is 130, but I have read that the real wattages when run in 5.1 and 7.1 are much less.


Thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

The 130W rating is the 8-ohm marketing rating, although only into 2CH while the 5CH and 7CH ratings would likely be closer to the 100W and 80W respectively.


----------



## MTAtech

According to the published specifications (pg 86 of the manual):

130 W+ 130 W + 160 W

(8 Ω/ohms, 20 Hz ~ 20 kHz with 0.05 % T.H.D.) (6 Ω/ohms, 1 kHz with 0.7 % T.H.D.)

on all channels.


Since the manual says, "Use speakers with an impedance of 6 to 16 Ω/ohms," I use the pre-outs to an external power amp for my 4 ohm speakers.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chiptouz*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19770#post_23020145
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a quick link to the actual wattage #'s for running this receiver in 5.1 and 7.1. The manual makes me believe that it is 130, but I have read that the real wattages when run in 5.1 and 7.1 are much less.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 118.9 watts

1 percent distortion at 138.0 watts


All channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads:

0.1 percent distortion at 113.5 watts

1 percent distortion at 130.7 watts


Thank heavens for reviewers with test benches: http://www.hometheater.com/content/denon-avr-3808ci-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures


----------



## littlebug

Can Some One Help?? Denon AVR-3808ci

I Was Messing With The Tone Adjustment And Found Out That You Can Not Do Tone Adjustment When In 7.1 Sound To The Center,Surr, Or Back's Speakers Only The Front Left And Right Ones Is That Right.









Thanks For Any Help.









Tim From Mi.


----------



## littlebug

Hey guys,

I got the feature pack upgrade Last Week To Free To.



































I Was Just Doing A Update And Got .






























Tim From Mi.


----------



## littlebug

The Control is On But I Have Only Control Of The Bass and Treble Of The

Front Left And Right Speakers . When In 7.1 storeo


----------



## jdsmoothie

IIRC, yes, this is correct, FL/FR only. On the newer models with Dyn EQ pre-installed, Dyn EQ must be disabled in order for the Tone Control settings to be used. Not sure if that is true when using the Upgrade package Dyn EQ.


----------



## littlebug

Hi Thanks

I called Denon Some Times You Think They Do Not Know Anything He Had To Read Out Of The Book Not Any Help.

I Have Not Setup Any Eq There And It Is Turned Off,Tone Control Settings Are Turned On,

Checked Speakers One At A Time.

Just The Front FL/FR only Have Control.

All so All The Surround Modes When Checking Them Sound Weird Sound Is All So About 20 db Or More Lower.

I Have Been Thru The Settings Going Nuttsss.

I Have Had This Denon For Two Years So I Know The Setting Some What Good.


Thanks Tim From Mi.


----------



## littlebug

It All Work Good In The Past.

I Have Done A Reset 3 Or 4 Times It Did Not Help.

Thanks Tim From Mi.


----------



## LVS

Can anyone tell me what is a decent price for a slightly used 3808CI in pristine condition. I am going to try to sell mine. I looked on Amazon and there are 7 resellers selling used with $399 being the cheapest.


----------



## Gary J

Well there you go!


----------



## aaronwt

Try selling it here on AVS.


----------



## thaddeussmith

$500 or less tends to be the going rate. They are perfectly competent pieces of gear in a modern setup, but that 2007 manufactured date keeps getting further and further away.


----------



## kevinwoodward

Is there some Audio Output setting on the tv you need to set?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If you are referring to the HDMI (ARC) feature, the 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 and therefore not ARC capable, rather if you want to pass any TV audio back to the AVR, you'll want to connect an optical cable from the TV's optical audio output jack.


----------



## Rippey574

Is any one able to email the service manual for this receiver? The link in this forum is blocked by wetpaint. i have one that I replaced a surround final transistors. The popping is gone, but the receiver still goes into protect mode. i am trying to find diagnostics menu and test points for O-scope to track down where the fault still is.


----------



## davelr

I have most of the available manuals including the service manual which is the largest at 29MB. If you PM me your email address I'll work with you on getting these to you.


----------



## Rippey574




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davelr*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800#post_23056230
> 
> 
> I have most of the available manuals including the service manual which is the largest at 29MB. If you PM me your email address I'll work with you on getting these to you.



sent ya pm


----------



## BillG

Sorry for another 3D question but I didn't get get the full answer reading through older threads.


Because the 3808CI doesn't implement HDMI 1.4, I understand it won't handle signals to 3D panels. I also see that one solution is to add a BD player with two HDMI outputs such as a Panasonic BDT310 or BDT500, or one of the Oppos.


Q. When I split the HDMI audio and video through the two HDMI outputs is there any delay or synchronization problem between the audio running through the 3808 and the 3D video going directly to the panel? If so how do I adjust the delay to synchronize the streams?


Right now I'm using a PS3 as the BD player and it would be great to avoid buying another BD player.


Q. Does it work to use an HDMI splitter on the PS3 and pass one stream to the 3808 and the other stream to the 3D panel? I saw someone mention a Rocketfish splitter but I don't know if this worked for them. Can anyone confirm the name and model of an HDMI splitter that works to use a PS3 with the 3803CI and 3D video with a 3D panel?


Thanks,

Billy


----------



## batpig

Splitters don't work because the handshake from the non-3d compliant device will prevent 3d output on both ends. Dual HDMI output players can maintain a separate handshake for the HDMI 1.4 display and the non compliant audio sink.


Your PS3 will still work, you just have to use optical for audio to the receiver which will be a pretty tiny downgrade.


----------



## BillG

Thanks Batpig,


I see, the splitters are out.


Using an optical connection for PS3 audio, i guess it drops the audio from lossless 5.1 to lossy 5.1, right?


Are there any audio/video time synchronization issues with this approach?


Do I need to change settings on the PS3 or 3808?


Are there any other downsides in using this approach?


Thanks, I appreciate it.


Billy


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillG*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800_100#post_23060214
> 
> 
> Sorry for another 3D question but I didn't get get the full answer reading through older threads.
> 
> 
> Because the 3808CI doesn't implement HDMI 1.4, I understand it won't handle signals to 3D panels. I also see that one solution is to add a BD player with two HDMI outputs such as a Panasonic BDT310 or BDT500, or one of the Oppos.
> 
> 
> Q. When I split the HDMI audio and video through the two HDMI outputs is there any delay or synchronization problem between the audio running through the 3808 and the 3D video going directly to the panel? If so how do I adjust the delay to synchronize the streams?
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using a PS3 as the BD player and it would be great to avoid buying another BD player.
> 
> 
> Q. Does it work to use an HDMI splitter on the PS3 and pass one stream to the 3808 and the other stream to the 3D panel? I saw someone mention a Rocketfish splitter but I don't know if this worked for them. Can anyone confirm the name and model of an HDMI splitter that works to use a PS3 with the 3803CI and 3D video with a 3D panel?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Billy



1. Generally no, although the "Audio Delay" setting can be used just was with any other source.

2. There are HDMI splitters on the market now that can do this, however, they sell at roughly $500.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800#post_23060895
> 
> 
> 1. Generally no, although the "Audio Delay" setting can be used just was with any other source.
> 
> 2. There are HDMI splitters on the market now that can do this, however, they sell at roughly $500.



Or buy something like this for $24.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011306&p_id=8204&seq=1&format=2


----------



## jdsmoothie

Right ... not going to work as batpig noted above.


----------



## BillG

Wryker,


Have you personally used this splitter for this purpose? I thought batpig said an HDMI splitter will auto-negotiate down to the lowest resolution for the pair of outputs (non-3D in the 3808) even if one of the outputs (the panel) can handle 3D?


The customer comments don't look positive for those who tried to use it for this purpose. See below.


Billy



May have blown HDMI ports

Pros: Solid construction

Easy to use


Cons: May have shorted HDMI ports


I recently purchased this splitter and a switch ( http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011001&p_id=8150&seq=1&format=2 ) to enable 3D pass through on my HDMI 1.3a Denon AVR-1909. After setting up I was able to play 3D video but no audio and then later started experiencing intermittent HDMI issues (no image, no sound, image but with pink hue). Then later I couldn't even get my Sat receiver or Blue-ray to broadcast over the HDMI. I think the combination somehow fried the HDMI section of the back panel. Use these combination of devices at your own risk.



Didn't work for me

Pros: Cheap price


Cons: Did NOT pass 3D video in my case, nor audio to my receiver.


I love monoprice for cables, but this thing just didn't work at all for my case. I just bought a new 3D Panny PT-AE7000u projector, and unfortunately discovered that my "ancient" 2 year old expensive Sony receiver couldn't pass 3D video signals. So I saw this thing on monoprice and was excited by the claimed 3D pass capability. I also was excited to see that it could supposedly pass bitstream audio. So I hooked up my Blu-Ray player to the "input" of this splitter, then the outputs were sent to my projector for the video and then my receiver for the lossless audio. 2D video came through just fine to my projector, but when I play a 3D blu-ray, the projector doesn't recognize it as a 3D signal, so it won't send a synch signal to the 3D glasses. Also, there was NO SOUND whatsoever from the receiver. Did many things to try and get it to work, but no luck. Maybe it's just my projector. The splitter works fine if it's hooked up to 2 TVs, but apparently not to my projector and a receiver. At least it was cheap! Will keep it for future use, just not for this particular use. Guess I need to buy a new receiver.










by Monoprice Administrator

Hello,


My apologies for the issue you are having with the splitter you purchased. Its possible that there may be a compatibility issue with the splitter and the projector. If you dont mind me asking have you tried connecting to the projector on either output with no receiver connected? Also the same with the receiver and no projector connected? Also I'm assuming the receiver has audio pass through and if so you should be getting some sound even if it was 2ch. PCM. If this doesn't seem to resolve the issue we can look into issuing you a refund if you like and perhaps make some recommendations on some other splitters to try. Thank you for being a customer of Monoprice.


Sincerely


Tjayi Malone

Tech Support


by Black Banshee

Hi thanks for responding, yes I tried those approaches with no luck. I thought perhaps it was a faulty splitter but like I said I also have two separate flat screen TVs and the splitter worked just fine sending the audio and video signal to both TVs. I know it's not the projector because if I hook up the Blu-Ray player directly to the projector, then it recognizes the 3D signal just fine and sends the sync signal to the 3D glasses. It's only with the splitter between the player and projector where I have the problem. So I'm guessing that for whatever reason this particular projector has a compatibility issue with the splitter. Wouldn't surprise me as this projector is a new model that came out just a few weeks ago. Not interested in a refund as I will likely use this splitter for other purposes. thanks


by Monoprice Administrator

Hello,


Glad to hear you will find use for the splitter elsewhere and sorry to hear we couldn't get it working for you with the projector. I would have to say that there is definitely a compatibility issue some where in lines with the splitter and the 3d projector. I have forwarded this onto our QC team for review and to perhaps look into the issue and changes that may need to be made to the product. Thank you again for your cooperation with this matter it is much appreciated, just sorry we couldn't get it resolved for you.


Your review process is now finished. If you were satisfied with my assistance, you can always leave a testimonial at this link.

http://www.monoprice.com/home/testimonials.asp 


You can also contact me directly at [email protected]


Thank you for your continued business, it is greatly appreciated!


Tjayi Malone

Tech Support


Don't use for two different HDMI inputs

Pros: Works for one input...


Cons: Will not work for two different inputs, such as a Pioneer receiver and a Pioneer Kuro TV, it drops the radio setting down to the lowest possible setting for both.



It's OK if the reviews aren't important.


Was this review helpful to you?


Rating: (9 out of 10) Reviewer: Steve from MD from Rockville, MD

10/1/2011 4:00:15 PM

Good luck after 3 months

The signal is really good and I haven't had any problems. Great for the price. The only problem I've had is that when I turn off one of the TV's it appears to interrupt the signal on the second TV and the second TV turns off. We just have to turn the second TV back on, but it's a rare problem for us.


by Monoprice Administrator

Hello Steve,


Glad the splitter worked well for you for the most part. As far as having to have both displays on with the switch, if you don't mind me asking what resolution are the two televisions? If different this may have an affect. Also what source are you using and what resolution were you running? Just want to see if I can possibly fix this for you. Thank You again for your feedback and for your continued business, it is greatly appreciated!


Tjayi Malone

Tech Support


by Steve from MD

fios DVR, and yes they are different resolutions.


by Monoprice Administrator

Hello Steve,


Thanks for the information, well what happens with the splitter is that it can't distinguish between two different resolutions at the same time so it will default to the lowest common resolution which I would assume in this case is 720p. So if you set the DVR to a common resolution for both Televisions (1080i down to 720p) this should fix that problem or if you are okay with the issue, as you mentioned it is a small one for you that works as well.


Your review process is now finished. If you were satisfied with my assistance, you can always leave a testimonial at this link.

http://www.monoprice.com/home/testimonials.asp 


You can also contact me directly at [email protected]


Thank you for your continued business, it is greatly appreciated!


Tjayi Malone

Tech Support


----------



## Wryker

I bought 2 4x2 HDMI splitters. One for my 3808 but I was trying to put the PS3 through the 3808 - then from 3808 to the 4x2 to have one go to my 3D 'box' and one back to the AVR but that did and did not work. At that time I had a 3D Mitsy DLP which required the HDMI to go through an adapter thus my set-up is different.

While it's true that it will down-res both outputs to the lowest display setting for either displays you connect I haven't tried it since I got a new AVR and bought a 3D Projector. I still have both 4x2 splitters (one never used). I'm going to install the 3808 into our living room to replace the older Denon but the current TV in there does not support 3D so I won't be trying it again until that TV dies and we get a new one w/3D (which should be many years).


----------



## kevinwoodward

Why don't you just use optical.

You won't hear a difference...


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillG*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800#post_23060528
> 
> 
> Thanks Batpig,
> 
> 
> I see, the splitters are out.
> 
> 
> Using an optical connection for PS3 audio, i guess it drops the audio from lossless 5.1 to lossy 5.1, right?
> 
> 
> Are there any audio/video time synchronization issues with this approach?
> 
> 
> Do I need to change settings on the PS3 or 3808?
> 
> 
> Are there any other downsides in using this approach?
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Billy



The PS3 drops the audio to lossy anyway if playing a 3D BD with Dolby True HD or DD+. They have not implemented an update yet to allow it to output DD+ or Dolby TrueHD output when playing a 3D BD. They did have an update that allowed them to playback DTS-HD and DTS-HD MA from a 3D BD. Prior to the update it only output DTS. These limitations with the PS3 is why I picked up a stand alone 3D BD player. For audio to my 3808 I using the HDMI audio only output from my DVDO DUO. I had completely forgot it was there until a couple of months ago.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BillG*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800_100#post_23060528
> 
> 
> Thanks Batpig,
> 
> 
> Using an optical connection for PS3 audio, i guess it drops the audio from lossless 5.1 to lossy 5.1, right?



As kevinwoodward notes above, you are unlikely to notice any difference in quality between the higher bitrate lossy DD/DTS audio on a BD (as compared to standard lossy DD/DTS on a regular DVD) using an optical cable as compared to using an HDMI cable to listen to the lossless HD DD/DTS audio.


----------



## BillG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800#post_23062929
> 
> 
> As kevinwoodward notes above, you are unlikely to notice any difference in quality between the higher bitrate lossy DD/DTS audio on a BD (as compared to standard lossy DD/DTS on a regular DVD) using an optical cable as compared to using an HDMI cable to listen to the lossless HD DD/DTS audio.



Thanks - that's what I'll do... now I just have to make my mind up on which the 3D panel to buy... I think I'll go passive with one of the new Sony LCD panels. But that's a whole 'nuther story.


Billy


----------



## wse


When is Denon refreshing their line, I am looking at a new av receiver to replace my aging Integra?


----------



## batpig

Not sure why you posted in the 3808 thread as this model is over 5 years old now??


But, anyway, Denon releases their new models starting in the spring and then the higher end models trickle out throughout the summer. They just announced their new entry level line (now dubbed the "E series"): http://www.hometheater.com/content/denon-introduces-e-series-av-receivers 


This E series is essentially the replacement for the lower level (19xx and below) models. The higher level models (21xx and up) will have their replacements coming out in a few months.


Since you are posting in the 3808 thread, I assume you are looking at higher level models, so these refresh on a much slower (non annual) cycle. The 4520ci is the current "flagship" and isn't due for replacement any time soon.


----------



## tboe77

Hey, batpig. Do you have any idea if we'll be seeing Audyssey MultEq XT32 in any of the lower tier models from Denon this year?


I have a 3808CI that has been working flawlessly for me since I got it in 2008. In December, I purchased an Emotive XPA-5 to power my speakers. I was upgrading from Paradigm monitor series to Studio series. Even though the Studios are rated 8 ohms, I had read many comments about how they have impedence dips below 4 ohms, and that they can be tough to drive properly with a receiver. So now, I"m using the 3808 as a pre-pro.


I'd like to upgrade to Audyssey XT32, but I don't want to spend the bucks for the 4520CI, especially since I wouldn't even be using its amps!


I know the 4311CI has it as well, but even used ones are going for $1,200 - $1,500 up here, in Canada.


I know that the Onkyo TX-NR818 has it, and is less expensive, but I'd prefer to stick with Denon (or possibly Marantz).


So, I'm content to continue using my 3808 until Audyssey XT32 trickles down to a less expensive model, but I was wondering if you had any info (being the resident Denon expert) on when that might be . . .


----------



## batpig

Honestly, I don't have any inside info. The higher level "CI" models haven't been announced so no idea at this point if XT32 will trickle down. My guess is that it won't, as it is currently one of the major differentiating features on the 4xxx level models.


If I were you I'd just keep my eyes peeled for a good deal on a 4311....


----------



## davelr

Does anyone know if Denon has ever publicly released serial and//or IR control codes for the Feature Upgrade option? I know that IR control codes exist as the Harmony database contains them and I'd guess that there may also be serial control codes. The current documentation available on the Denon site does not have any of these codes listed. I've not yet heard anything back from an inquiry to Denon. Thanks


----------



## JKR1963

Does anyone here know if the main remote from the 4311 will control the 3808?


----------



## JKR1963

Bump.


----------



## cattskinner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19800#post_23081213
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know if the main remote from the 4311 will control the 3808?


Greetings, I'm very new to AVR, and just got a Denon 3808CI (trading up from my Costco-special Sony STR-720). It didn't come with a remote, and I don't know the first thing about remotes (always hated 'em, now it's time to make my peace and get with the '90's now that it's 2013).


What remote might be a cost effective but workable remote? I don't have an extensive system, but certainly would like to be able to use its features, especially the Audyssey.


----------



## batpig

Get a universal remote that can control the whole system. Harmony remotes are popular for their user friendliness and ease of programming.


----------



## scolumbo

I use the Harmony One remote. As batpig stated, the Harmony remotes are easy to program and all the 3808ci remote codes are in the database.


----------



## kevinwoodward

COSTCO sells Harmonys


Always hated remotes?


----------



## Neurorad

Set up an eBay search for the factory remote (email notifications). It may be useful to have, even if you use a Harmony.


I really dislike the Denon factory remote myself.


----------



## grantb3

And to make matters worse, the unit comes with 2 different remotes.


----------



## Neurorad

Only the main remote would be at all useful, IMO.


----------



## aaronwt

I use the secondary remote if at all. It's been years since I've used the main remote.


----------



## Gary J

wow that is awesome info


----------



## patjams

Hey all, I have been a follower of this thread ever since getting my 3808 several years ago and it has always provided great help. I have a question now to ensure that I am getting everything I can out of it. Previously, my entire home was wired with CAT cable and in room surround which I connected my 3808 to and everything worked fine. I have since left that house and recently purchased some Polk Audio RTI A5 Towers and a Polk Center CSi A4. I do not have a sub attached and have been feeling as if I am not getting enough volume out of my system. I am using HDMI for video and Digital Optical for Audio but I have no idea if I am set up correctly but I know I'm not getting enough power to my speakers as the sound is low. Does anyone out there have an idea how my settings could be set to maximize volume without an external amp/sub? I am considering an external sub with built in amp but quite frankly, after looking at some of your posts over the years I am light years from being able to figure out which one. I am a "plug and play" audiophile but I don't know much about the specs necessary to run my system for optimal performance. Thanks for everything in the past and any assistance going forward.


----------



## batpig

Some standard questions:


1. Have you run Audyssey?

2. Do you have the Dynamic EQ/Volume feature pack upgrade installed?

3. What volume levels are you running that you think the output is "low"? Maybe you just need to turn it up










A couple of side notes...


1. Adding a sub is always a good idea for an ht system... If you provide a budget and room size we can probably come up with some recommendations.

2. Why are you using a separate cable for digital audio? HDMI carries video and audio in one cable.


----------



## patjams




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23193002
> 
> 
> Some standard questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Have you run Audyssey?
> 
> 2. Do you have the Dynamic EQ/Volume feature pack upgrade installed?
> 
> 3. What volume levels are you running that you think the output is "low"? Maybe you just need to turn it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of side notes...
> 
> 
> 1. Adding a sub is always a good idea for an ht system... If you provide a budget and room size we can probably come up with some recommendations.
> 
> 2. Why are you using a separate cable for digital audio? HDMI carries video and audio in one cable.



I did run Audyssey when I first bought it after DL'ing the Firmware upgrade. My Audyssey settings are:

Dynamic EQ = ON

Dynamic Volume = On

Setting = Midnight


My volume limit is set to 0db (was previously -20 and per a post here I Assigned Amp to Zone 2 and changed to 0 and think I got a little boost)


My room is 15 w x 25 d x 10 h and given that the technology seems to have upgraded quite a bit I don't want to invest too much more than $500 or so on a combo sub/amp (if that's feasible). Thanks for the heads up


----------



## rec head

Have you run Audyssey since getting the new speakers?


----------



## bwclark

Change the "Midnight" to "Day" and the volume will be higher!


----------



## scolumbo

^^One obvious change is to turn Dynamic Volume off, or at least use the Day setting rather than Midnight and see what a difference that makes in the volume and dynamic range. I tried Dynamic Volume for a short while, but I haven't used it in years.


edit: you're a faster typer than me, bwclark.


----------



## patjams

that worked! Thanks a bunch


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23193212
> 
> 
> Have you run Audyssey since getting the new speakers?



This is a HUGE question. You indicated you ran Audyssey when you first got the receiver. Did you rerun when you switched houses/speakers?


----------



## zoro

Is it time to say bye to my beloved 3808Ci, in anticipation of 4k set and media player ,"? Would current receiver be able to pass through or switch 4K, using current HDMI candles?


----------



## jdsmoothie

My candles are only wax so not familiar with the HDMI variety.







Current Denon "In Command" models (ie. 2012 XX13 "CI" and new 2013 "X" series) will pass through and upscale 4k.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23227467
> 
> 
> Is it time to say bye to my beloved 3808Ci, in anticipation of 4k set and media player ,"? Would current receiver be able to pass through or switch 4K, using current HDMI candles?



I already bypass my 3808 for video since it cannot handle 3D. I don't see 4K becoming mainstream anytime soon. But if/when I get a 4K set, I will consider upgrading my receiver then.


----------



## tboe77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23228105
> 
> 
> I already bypass my 3808 for video since it cannot handle 3D. I don't see 4K becoming mainstream anytime soon. But if/when I get a 4K set, I will consider upgrading my receiver then.



+1


I agree. 4K displays are extremely expensive at the moment, and there aren't many available yet. It will also be years yet before there is a lot of content available in native 4K resolution (as opposed to up-scaled 1080p).


The 3808CI is still a very capable receiver. As Aaron has pointed out, there are workarounds if you're into 3-D. If not there's even less reason to upgrade. I don't have a 3D TV, and don't plan to upgrade my display for a while yet. For me, the only compelling reason to replace my 3808CI would be to upgrade from Audyssey MultEQ XT to XT32.


For now, I'm content to wait, either until I find a good deal on a used 4311CI, or until XT32 trickles down to a less expensive receiver.


----------



## zoro

Thanks for your thoughts guys


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23228158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23228105
> 
> 
> I already bypass my 3808 for video since it cannot handle 3D. I don't see 4K becoming mainstream anytime soon. But if/when I get a 4K set, I will consider upgrading my receiver then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I agree. 4K displays are extremely expensive at the moment, and there aren't many available yet. It will also be years yet before there is a lot of content available in native 4K resolution (as opposed to up-scaled 1080p).
> 
> 
> The 3808CI is still a very capable receiver. As Aaron has pointed out, there are workarounds if you're into 3-D. If not there's even less reason to upgrade. I don't have a 3D TV, and don't plan to upgrade my display for a while yet. For me, the only compelling reason to replace my 3808CI would be to upgrade from Audyssey MultEQ XT to XT32.
> 
> 
> For now, I'm content to wait, either until I find a good deal on a used 4311CI, or until XT32 trickles down to a less expensive receiver.
Click to expand...


At what price point shall we pull trigger for 4311CI? And it does have 9 amp x 140 WPC and sweet XT32 too Sweet!


----------



## fordf250

Concerning brand new 4311CI's-since they are few and far between-posted prices may not come down-it is now a "seller's market". I guess you would have to personally call each reseller and ask if the posted price is their "best" price?


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23230894
> 
> 
> At what price point shall we pull trigger for 4311CI? And it does have 9 amp x 140 WPC and sweet XT32 too Sweet!



Check your PM!


----------



## Glenn Baumann




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tboe77*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23228158
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> I agree. 4K displays are extremely expensive at the moment, and there aren't many available yet. It will also be years yet before there is a lot of content available in native 4K resolution (as opposed to up-scaled 1080p).
> 
> 
> The 3808CI is still a very capable receiver. As Aaron has pointed out, there are workarounds if you're into 3-D. If not there's even less reason to upgrade. I don't have a 3D TV, and don't plan to upgrade my display for a while yet. For me, the only compelling reason to replace my 3808CI would be to upgrade from Audyssey MultEQ XT to XT32.
> 
> 
> For now, I'm content to wait, either until I find a good deal on a used 4311CI, or until XT32 trickles down to a less expensive receiver.




You have a PM!


----------



## Featherlite 07

Been having some issues with my 3808 lately, and was hoping this thread could help. The signal seems to cut in and out. Not sure what is causing it, but it occurs on both the DVD/HDP input and the TV CBL input. I have assigned the HDP input to HDMI one and use that for my PS3 for games and blu-ray and the TV CBL assigned to HDMI 2 for the fios STB. I have an Xbox 360 on the 3rd HDMI and AppleTV on the 4th. I don't use either one too often. I don't have anything else connected. When I am using the PS3 and it cuts out it will switch inputs to the DVD input, so it just goes blank until I switch it back. When I am watching TV it will just keep cutting out for a second then come back on. It's been doing this for around a week and has been increasing in frequency lately. Money is tight right now, so I am hoping I can avoid replacing it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Thank you,


Pete


----------



## Gary J

First step- rule out HDMI cables and connections going bad.


----------



## Thunder240

Guys, my apologies if this was discussed years ago in this thread -- I did a quick thread search and didn't see anything.


Can the Denon 3808 stream 96/24 or 192/24 files from computer over the network (either FLAC, WAV, or AIFF)?


Currently I don't have a router in the room with my 3808, or I'd test it myself. If the verdict is that yes, it can stream hi res audio over the LAN, then I'll definitely rectify that deficiency in my home setup. If not, i guess I'll have to purchase a music streaming device, which would be a lot more (especially for one that is 192/24 capable).


Thanks up front!



Edit: I just loaded the Linn hi res test tracks (FLAC and ALAC), as well as decompressed versions of the same (WAV and AIFF) onto a USB thumb drive and stuck it in my 3808. The receiver was able to see all of the files on the drive, but when I tried playing each in turn I got a "File type not supported" error message. I think it's therefore safe to assume that the 3808 can't stream hi res files from a music server, either. Oh well. If I'm wrong, please let me know.


----------



## zoro

If I upgrade to 4k TV and watching regular bluray up scaled, am I in for a new receiver? How about with true 4k media server by Sony ?


----------



## Dr_Mark

Yes, the 3808 does not process 4k.


----------



## jevans64




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoro*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23307271
> 
> 
> If I upgrade to 4k TV and watching regular bluray up scaled, am I in for a new receiver? How about with true 4k media server by Sony ?



You can get something like the Oppo BDP-103 Blu-ray player ( $500 ) for just 4K and 3D from disc. One HDMI would go to your legacy receiver and the other HDMI to the TV. That would complicate your setup a little bit because you would now have TWO HDMI running to the TV and would have to calibrate/set up each HDMI to the source. I don't know a whole lot about the Sony FMP-X1 but it would also need two HDMI out for audio and video.


If you are looking at the possibility of having to add two additional devices to the TV, it indeed might be easier just to upgrade the AVR. The New Denon X4000 receiver might be the ticket if you don't care for anything beyond 7.x surround sound without adding external amps.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Featherlite 07*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23275568
> 
> 
> Been having some issues with my 3808 lately, and was hoping this thread could help. The signal seems to cut in and out. Not sure what is causing it, but it occurs on both the DVD/HDP input and the TV CBL input. I have assigned the HDP input to HDMI one and use that for my PS3 for games and blu-ray and the TV CBL assigned to HDMI 2 for the fios STB. I have an Xbox 360 on the 3rd HDMI and AppleTV on the 4th. I don't use either one too often. I don't have anything else connected. When I am using the PS3 and it cuts out it will switch inputs to the DVD input, so it just goes blank until I switch it back. When I am watching TV it will just keep cutting out for a second then come back on. It's been doing this for around a week and has been increasing in frequency lately. Money is tight right now, so I am hoping I can avoid replacing it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Pete



If you check the cables and they are good then try a microprocessor reset. If nothing else you can get an inexpensive HDMI switch.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Thunder240*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23305495
> 
> 
> Guys, my apologies if this was discussed years ago in this thread -- I did a quick thread search and didn't see anything.
> 
> 
> Can the Denon 3808 stream 96/24 or 192/24 files from computer over the network (either FLAC, WAV, or AIFF)?
> 
> 
> Currently I don't have a router in the room with my 3808, or I'd test it myself. If the verdict is that yes, it can stream hi res audio over the LAN, then I'll definitely rectify that deficiency in my home setup. If not, i guess I'll have to purchase a music streaming device, which would be a lot more (especially for one that is 192/24 capable).
> 
> 
> Thanks up front!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just loaded the Linn hi res test tracks (FLAC and ALAC), as well as decompressed versions of the same (WAV and AIFF) onto a USB thumb drive and stuck it in my 3808. The receiver was able to see all of the files on the drive, but when I tried playing each in turn I got a "File type not supported" error message. I think it's therefore safe to assume that the 3808 can't stream hi res files from a music server, either. Oh well. If I'm wrong, please let me know.



Not to further zombify this thread, but I'm curious too if anyone has a solid and free solution for streaming FLACs to the 3808ci for play without transcoding them.


I've used PS3 Media Server to successfully stream them for playing, but it transcodes them as 44.1 KHz .wav files rather than leaving them untouched. Can't get success through Media Player's "Play To" functionality either, keep getting "Media Format Not Supported" which I'm presuming to be down to the 3808ci's purported inability to play .flac over UPnP given that I've updated the codecs in Media Player to play FLAC files just fine. I've tried to piece together the advice from post #6791 in this thread (with all the links being broken now), but feel I may have made more of a hash of it than anything. All advice is welcome.


----------



## rec head

You should be able to navigate through the music library using the 3808's interface, a phone app or Command3808. Then you can browse your collection and stream it. The downside is that the interface is bad and slow. It will recognize playlists (.m3u I think) so you can make a playlist on your computer and then save it to an easy to access folder so that you don't need to browse too much. Even if you want to just listen to an album you may want to use a playlist just to make browsing easier. That is what I remember doing before I had the HTPC hooked directly to the 3808 but it has been a while.


----------



## thaddeussmith

I stream FLAC to my Oppo BDP-93 > HDMI to 3808 > Internal DAC to speakers, works like a charm. I've used twonky, asset upnp, readynas, and now minimserver - all of them stream to the Oppo without any transcoding.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thaddeussmith*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23314328
> 
> 
> I stream FLAC to my Oppo BDP-93 > HDMI to 3808 > Internal DAC to speakers, works like a charm. I've used twonky, asset upnp, readynas, and now minimserver - all of them stream to the Oppo without any transcoding.



I do the same with my Oppo 93 but the Oppo is doing the decoding from FLAC to LPCM to send to the 3808's DACs. I believe the poster wants to stream FLAC directly to the 3808 without a player or other media streamer to do the decoding.


It seems I did stream FLAC files directly to the 3808 when I first got the 3808 but the UI is so slow and cumbersome I quickly gave it up. Even a cheap media streamer would be well worth it if one wants to stream files vs. the using the 3808's network capabilities.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23314662
> 
> 
> I do the same with my Oppo 93 but the Oppo is doing the decoding from FLAC to LPCM to send to the 3808's DACs. I believe the poster wants to stream FLAC directly to the 3808 without a player or other media streamer to do the decoding.
> 
> 
> It seems I did stream FLAC files directly to the 3808 when I first got the 3808 but the UI is so slow and cumbersome I quickly gave it up. Even a cheap media streamer would be well worth it if one wants to stream files vs. the using the 3808's network capabilities.



You're right on in your assessment that I'm looking to stream direct to the 3808 and let it do the decoding (since it's theoretically capable and has better DACs than anything I've currently got attached to it).


I agree that the interface is cumbersome and sluggish, but I've got patience in far greater quantity than money to buy music servers, so if a solution would allow me to stream directly non-transcoded FLACs to the 3808 to decode, it would greatly help.


Thanks for the replies so far, hopefully someone out there has the magic bullet for my problem, but if not, it's always nice to hear what other folks are doing for high-res audio solutions.


----------



## rec head

The approach I gave above will give you flac directly to the 3808. I used to do it all the time and it seemed to be the easiest way. The larger your library the more helpful using playlists is. If you have a smartphone the apps seem to be the easiest way to navigate. What I forgot to mention was that if things are really really slow and you are having extra trouble navigating try this: backup your settings, do a factory reset and then reload your settings. It will still be slow and cumbersome but more reliable.


----------



## scolumbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nlsteele*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19850_50#post_23316576
> 
> 
> You're right on in your assessment that I'm looking to stream direct to the 3808 and let it do the decoding (since it's theoretically capable and has better DACs than anything I've currently got attached to it).
> 
> 
> I agree that the interface is cumbersome and sluggish, but I've got patience in far greater quantity than money to buy music servers, so if a solution would allow me to stream directly non-transcoded FLACs to the 3808 to decode, it would greatly help.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far, hopefully someone out there has the magic bullet for my problem, but if not, it's always nice to hear what other folks are doing for high-res audio solutions.



Thinking back on it, I probably played FLAC files direct from a network drive, not tried to stream them with a DLNA server to the 3808. While I have some experience using PS3 Media Server, I was never proficient with it and had difficulty controlling what was being transcoded (or not). My experience using media servers is primarily with Twonky, MediaMonkey, and Foobar, all of which you can easily specify what is being transcoded. Have you tried using oShare which is a very basic and simple to use (and free) DLNA server with the 3808? I don't believe it even has the capability to transcode.


edit: The approach I used was as outlined by rec head. Direct playback, not using a DLNA server. My media collection is very large so navigating folders using the 3808 was painful. I wasn't aware the 3808 recognized playlists, that would seem to help. I frequently create playlists using MediaMonkey and Foobar for playback on my Oppo 93.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23316634
> 
> 
> The approach I gave above will give you flac directly to the 3808. I used to do it all the time and it seemed to be the easiest way. The larger your library the more helpful using playlists is. If you have a smartphone the apps seem to be the easiest way to navigate. What I forgot to mention was that if things are really really slow and you are having extra trouble navigating try this: backup your settings, do a factory reset and then reload your settings. It will still be slow and cumbersome but more reliable.



But wouldn't I still need something to serve the files up, such as PS3 Media Server? I use Homegroup on Win7 to share my documents and files broadly in my network, but the 3808 didn't have an entry under 'Media Server' till I started using TVersity and eventually the PS3MS, though I've also experimented with others. What directory would the networked computer be under in the NET/USB submenu if not using a separate media serving program? Or do I need to take a further step beyond Homegroup sharing to ensure the drive is accessible to the 3808 directly?


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scolumbo*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23316655
> 
> 
> Thinking back on it, I probably played FLAC files direct from a network drive, not tried to stream them with a DLNA server to the 3808. While I have some experience using PS3 Media Server, I was never proficient with it and had difficulty controlling what was being transcoded (or not). My experience using media servers is primarily with Twonky, MediaMonkey, and Foobar, all of which you can easily specify what is being transcoded. Have you tried using oShare which is a very basic and simple to use (and free) DLNA server with the 3808? I don't believe it even has the capability to transcode.
> 
> 
> edit: The approach I used was as outlined by rec head. Direct playback, not using a DLNA server. My media collection is very large so navigating folders using the 3808 was painful. I wasn't aware the 3808 recognized playlists, that would seem to help. I frequently create playlists using MediaMonkey and Foobar for playback on my Oppo 93.



Thanks for all the possibilities! I'll try some out when I get the chance and report back as to their success. Was your network drive a NAS unit? I'd ask the same question of you that I asked rechead, if just connecting directly to a network attached storage device (like a networked and shared PC's harddrive), what directory would you locate that under on the 3808's NET/USB interface? Or do I need to take a further step beyond Homegroup sharing to ensure the drive is accessible to the 3808 directly?


----------



## Neurorad

It's been a while since I've thought about this. Does the drive need to be formatted in a specific way, e.g. FAT32? Search this thread for FAT32.


----------



## oldprof

Also check out the Sony BDP-S790. (MSRP $250). Very highly rated and 2 outputs - one for audio, one for video. I recently watched Avatar using the Sony and my 3808 -- great picture and sound. Some reviewers feel the Sony is the equal of the OPPO at 1/2 the price - and it has all the Sony smart TV features -- as well as SACD.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23317403
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I've thought about this. Does the drive need to be formatted in a specific way, e.g. FAT32? Search this thread for FAT32.



I at least recall that a USB drive has to be FAT32, but I don't think it matters over ethernet or wifi.


You guys have helped me work through something I hadn't realized or thought about in a while. I had two dead-end ("

*EDIT:* Got it! Thanks a million for all your all's help! Love this thread.

*EDIT#2:* Only .mp3 files are visible? Is there something else I need to do to make FLAC files visible?

*EDIT #3:* Now FLACs are visible, but when I attempt to play them they go to the playing screen, show 100% loaded and then it bounces back to the directory.


----------



## pmnovak1

I have recently purchased a front projection screen and projector. The screen is an acoustically transparent screen, but of course we all know that there is some high level treble and voice reduction that happens. I need to setup my Denon eq settings so that it compensates for that. But I want to do that only when I'm watching movies on the screen. WHen the screen is up and I"m watching regular TV, it needs to go back to the normal settings.


Is it possible to switch between the EQ settings based on what "mode" I'm in with the Denon? I have not experimented with the 3808 in a while so not sure what is possible.


Let me know any ideas you have.


Paul


----------



## batpig

You can definitely save Audyssey settings per input, so for example you can have the "Audyssey Flat" curve as the default EQ for your Blu-ray input and the regular "Audyssey" curve set for your TV input.


The bigger factor though is in which "state" you choose to calibrate. If you calibrate Audyssey with the screen down, then Audyssey's EQ filters will take into account the AT screen and adjust the high freq's accordingly. In this case, the standard "Audyssey" EQ curve will be the "correct" one for movie viewing, but then when you raise the screen up the treble will be too bright. And there is no EQ curve that is more "rolled off" than the Audyssey curve for viewing when the screen is up. You could activate the Cinema EQ setting which rolls off the highs, but I don't know if that setting is input dependent (you can test that pretty easily though).


Alternately, if you calibrate with the screen up, the "Audyssey" curve will now be "correct" for viewing with the screen up, and then when you lower the screen you can switch to Audyssey "Flat" which will boost the treble to compensate for the presence of the screen. But it may not be 100% "correct" since it's just a canned adjustment, not one that is specifically measured to correct for the presence of your screen.


It's kind of a tricky call where you have to decide on your priorities.


----------



## pmnovak1

But you cannot have two separate Audyssey calibrations? That was what I was asking in effect? One for screen up and one for screen down?


----------



## tboe77

You could save two different configuration files to your computer (ie. calibrate with screen down, when finished save configuration to your computer, then calibrate again with screen up, save again). The receiver can't store two separate calibrations, so then you would have to load the appropriate one from your computer when you want to switch. That process takes something like 15 minutes, so it's definitely not an on-the-fly adjustment, but it can be done.


----------



## Thunder240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldprof*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23318495
> 
> 
> Also check out the Sony BDP-S790. (MSRP $250). Very highly rated and 2 outputs - one for audio, one for video. I recently watched Avatar using the Sony and my 3808 -- great picture and sound. Some reviewers feel the Sony is the equal of the OPPO at 1/2 the price - and it has all the Sony smart TV features -- as well as SACD.



I can't speak for the S790, but I can for its sibling, the BDP-S580. This BD player is very good with hi res physical media like SACDs, it can stream standar res (44.1/16) music from a DNLA server, and it can play both standard and hi res music from USB. However I discovered that it cannot stream hi res properly.If you attempt to do so, you'll be treated to a strange, pulsating output that sounds awful. I'm guessing this is a firmware flaw.


----------



## nkraemer

Hi all. Long time lurker here and first time poster. I have an issue that I tried to search but could not find an answer to. I have the Denon 3808 for about 5 years now and am very happy with it. I have the $100.00 Feature Pack Upgrade as well. I also have De Remote app on my iPad. All has been great until recently. Recently I have been having problems with the internet radio function. I search for a genre and narrow down what I want until I see the station I want to listen to and when I select that highlighted station it keeps playing a different station. The station it plays is from the same group of stations I narrowed down my search from but it is never the one I selected. It seem to jump from one random station to another. At first I thought there was something wrong with the app on my ipad so I contacted De Remote and was told it is a software problem with the Denon. So I tried using the Denon remote and confirmed the same problem exists. The DeRemote guy told me that I could try do a small button reset or unplug the unit for 15 minute and see if discharging the RAM would fix the bug. No luck. The only other option is to do a microprocessor reset. My question is if I do a microprocessor reset will i loose the $100 Feature Pack? I don't have a problem loosing my Audyssey setting since I recently did some remodeling and need to calibrate again anyways. But I do not want to loose the Feature Pack or any other important stuff. Any help would be appreciated. If I need to save any configurations to my pc can you tell me if the manual explains how to do that and on which page. I did this a long time ago but am rusty. I know I'm in the right place as you guys have been invaluable over the years to me. Thanks.


Nelson


----------



## Cactus Jack

You will not loose the upgrade or updates the receiver has taken.



You will only loose all your settings, basically it will be back to factory settings.


----------



## nkraemer

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## davelr

I'm pretty sure the small button reset won't help. I don't know about a master reset as I've never done one. What's happening is that your 3808 has shifted to random mode for Net/USB. Mine does this every time a small button reset is done but I don't think I've ever seen it happen spontaneously. Anyway this was supposed to have been fixed in one of the firmware updates although I don't remember which. All I know is that it seemed to go away for a while but now is back and is very consistent.


The problem I have is that I can't toggle the random mode UNLESS I'm playing files either from a music server or from a USB drive. It won't toggle on internet radio or favorites or whatever. I used to just go to my music server and toggle random mode ON and then OFF. Yes, that's what I meant. When it was in this state it did not show the random icon. You needed to cycle it to show the random icon and then cycle it off.


The second Denon remote (RC-1020 or something like that) had a random button which I learned into my Harmony.


Since I no longer run a music server through the Denon, I now use a USB thumb drive with some wav files on it to allow me to toggle the random mode on and off.


----------



## nlsteele




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nkraemer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19860#post_23398012
> 
> 
> Hi all. Long time lurker here and first time poster. I have an issue that I tried to search but could not find an answer to. I have the Denon 3808 for about 5 years now and am very happy with it. I have the $100.00 Feature Pack Upgrade as well. I also have De Remote app on my iPad. All has been great until recently. Recently I have been having problems with the internet radio function. I search for a genre and narrow down what I want until I see the station I want to listen to and when I select that highlighted station it keeps playing a different station. The station it plays is from the same group of stations I narrowed down my search from but it is never the one I selected. It seem to jump from one random station to another. At first I thought there was something wrong with the app on my ipad so I contacted De Remote and was told it is a software problem with the Denon. So I tried using the Denon remote and confirmed the same problem exists. The DeRemote guy told me that I could try do a small button reset or unplug the unit for 15 minute and see if discharging the RAM would fix the bug. No luck. The only other option is to do a microprocessor reset. My question is if I do a microprocessor reset will i loose the $100 Feature Pack? I don't have a problem loosing my Audyssey setting since I recently did some remodeling and need to calibrate again anyways. But I do not want to loose the Feature Pack or any other important stuff. Any help would be appreciated. If I need to save any configurations to my pc can you tell me if the manual explains how to do that and on which page. I did this a long time ago but am rusty. I know I'm in the right place as you guys have been invaluable over the years to me. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Nelson



I was having a similar issue when my network connection (I use a wireless bridge cabled the 3808ci) got spotty. It would load one station, but as soon as it lost the feed, it would cycle to the next station and so on. If it were me, I'd reset my router(s) and any other network devices in the path to the 3808ci and ensure they're handling traffic as before. For me, specifying my QoS bandwidth (instead of leaving it automatic) resolved the issue.


----------



## nkraemer

Thanks for the insight guys. I too have a wireless bridge that is hard wired to the Denon. I will try resting my routers. As far as the on off toggle for random selection I considered that and I can see it on the DeRemote (ipad app) but it might not be functioning correctly. I'll have to see if it shows up directly from the Denon on my TV screen. I don't remember seeing one. I'll also try going to my music server and see if I can find it there. Great to get feedback and know I'm not the only one that has experience this issue.


----------



## rec head

Ok, so maybe this has been mentioned over the years but I didn't find anything with a quick search. I just bought a Denon X4000 but want to use the 3808 to power the LCR and Zone 2 and 3. Here's my question, how should I power on the 3808? I was thinking I would use a switching power strip but that will only put the 3808 into standby. I could use the remote app that I have been using but that is flaky and part of the reason I upgraded was to get better functionality from the android/ios apps. My 3808 often needs to be hard powered off to reset the ethernet connection. Plus I don't want to power on 2 things I just want to power on the x4000 be ready to go. A lot of this has to do with the WAF. The x4000 has trigger outs but the 3808 doesn't have ins. It would be a shame to have to get rid of the 3808 because besides this power issue I have all the gear I need and could actually sell the amp I have powering Z2+3.


----------



## batpig

I think a switching power strip is your best option. They make power strips with 12v trigger inputs but I don't even think that's necessary since you will need the 3808 on 100% of the time the X4000 is on.


I'm a little confused though, what exactly is the problem with the 3808 only going into standby? You are just using it as an amp, and will disable any HDMI CEC or network features so it should consume very little power in standby.


----------



## rec head

My problem is that when the power strip with the X4000 as the main device powers on the 3808 the 3808 will only go into standby not actually power on. So the issue is with powering on not off.


----------



## kevinwoodward

Why not get a logitech remote control and then use it to turn on what you want?


----------



## rec head

Kevin - I want this to work when using the remote app too.


----------



## THE TRUE ONE

I just bought a emotive xpa-5 a month ago and have been using it sparingly. I tried using the pure direct mode for some cds, but it didn't work, only the bass came thru. So, basically my question is do I lose that function since im using the amp now or can I hookup some more cables to get that function back.


----------



## batpig

Whether you use internal or external amps has zero impact on surround modes or other processing. The exact same signal goes to the preouts as goes to the internal amps. All that other stuff happens in the processing stage, well before it ever goes to the DACs and then the amps.


In other words the amp isn't your problem.


----------



## tboe77

I'm also using an XPA-5 with my 3808CI. I have the XPA-5 connected to the pre-amp outputs on the 3808, and the speakers connected to the XPA-5. There is no change in functionality. Everything works as it did before.


----------



## THE TRUE ONE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19890#post_23515980
> 
> 
> Whether you use internal or external amps has zero impact on surround modes or other processing. The exact same signal goes to the preouts as goes to the internal amps. All that other stuff happens in the processing stage, well before it ever goes to the DACs and then the amps.
> 
> 
> In other words the amp isn't your problem.


Okay, that's what I thought. Just making sure it wasn't something obvious before I start investigating. thanks.


----------



## bluetobb

Quick question. This might be covered but I could not find it in the 664 pages







.


I just bought a projector to put in my basement. I moved my 6 speakers (5.1 surround) downstairs also. I currently have everything (PS3, XBOX360, Fios, Computer, ect) running through the Denon. I then run my Denon through an HDMI matrix. This is so I can send the Denon signal upstairs to my living room with my old 40" LCD and/or to my basement with my projector (with all my speakers). Everything is working as expected. There is just one problem I have no sound upstairs on my 40" TV. Is there anyway to pass the sound through the hdmi to the TV upstairs? I just want to use the built in speakers on the TV.


I have just picked up the manual and I am also investigating using another Zone. But this opens more questions for me than answers. Can the TV receive the inputs. Then I have to reconfigure my remote.... ect.


What I really want is for the sound to be pumped through the 5.1 speakers and the HDMI to the TV and projector. I can mute the projector or turn it to zero.


Any help would be much appreciated or point me in the direction of a post!


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## batpig

The only way to have the sound "pass through" to the LCD is to change the HDMI AUDIO setting to "TV". This setting is found in the HDMI SETUP menu (in Manual Setup). The receiver can either decode the audio for playback on the external speakers (HDMI AUDIO = AMP) or pass it through (HDMI AUDIO = TV). But not both at the same time.


What you might consider doing instead is to have the HDMI matrix switch in-line before the receiver, so the signal can go to the LCD before the Denon strips the audio. This also will provide the side benefit of allowing you to utilize two different sources, e.g. passing the FIOS signal to the LCD upstairs while someone else is playing PS3 on the PJ in 5.1 surround.


----------



## bluetobb

That is interesting and helpful. My original plan was to have my Denon (all my gadgets) able to play on on the 40" and/or the PJ (was hoping at the same time for football parties). The hdmi matrix is a 2x2. The other input I was planning to be another fios receiver. I was going to go SD (to save money) but if I went HD that would allow me to watch TV just fine on either TV. It would still leave me with no sound upstairs when I was using anything passing through the Denon though. If I moved the matrix to before the Denon then I would lose the ability to play my Xbox and PS3 on the 40" TV.


I tried something else last night and was an okay fix but made some of my settings go wonky. I set the HDMI control to ON enabling powered off HDMI pass through. But I can not watch the main Fios box on the 40" and the pj at the same time. But as long as the denon is off the TV upstairs works as expected with sound. The wonky part is that I had Fios running on a particular channel and had it called 'Fios'. When I turned HDMI control to ON it moved Fios to DVR and 'Fios' channel is still there in settings but no longer assigned to an HDMI. Also my screen on the Denon goes blank very quickly after any changes. Not sure if anything else was unintentionally changed.


As I am writing this and thinking I still need to check. I did not think that my xbox or my ps3 would work but maybe they would pass through as well... If they did then the only thing I would lose is the ability to watch the same Fios box (HD) on both TV and pj at the same time. I can't imagine using the PS3 or the Xbox on both Tv's at the same time.


Any feedback is welcome. Thank you for your response!


Dan


----------



## batpig

Ah, it's only a 2x2 matrix. I assumed it was something like a 4x2 which would allow you to run sources to it first and then to the Denon.


Can you explain this a bit: "The wonky part is that I had Fios running on a particular channel and had it called 'Fios'. When I turned HDMI control to ON it moved Fios to DVR and 'Fios' channel is still there in settings but no longer assigned to an HDMI."


What do you mean by "channel"?? Like a TV channel? I don't understand how a specific channel can be "assigned to an HDMI"??


The standby passthrough feature is useful but, as you found, it cannot be used in conjunction with the receiver being on. You can pass through different sources but the 3808 only passes through the LAST source selected, so you would have to turn the receiver on, switch sources, then power back off to get something besides the Fios box.


A suggestion, if you are open to upgrading... several recent model Denons (3313CI, 4520CI, X3000 and X4000) have a built-in HDMI matrix switch, with a second "HDMI Zone" output that is independent from the main zone output. The matrix switch is already in the box, so you can connect all your sources to the receiver, play whatever you want in main zone with multich audio, and also pass through a different HDMI source (or the same one) to the Zone output for your LCD upstairs. There will of course be incremental cost from selling the 3808 and buying the newer model, but simplifying your setup and allowing the functionality you want could be worth it.


----------



## bluetobb

Now you are talking my language... upgrade! I am trying to teach my wife that language. And this is exactly what I need to do it. Some good reasons.


Thanks for answering my question on the specifics on how the Denon passes the hdmi while its off. I spent 5 minutes on it last night and had me confused.


So for a better explanation of my wonky settings changes to fios. During set up you can go in and set up each thing coming into the Denon and assign it to a 'channel'. Each of these 'channels' were preset and have limitations. Some of them were CD, DVR, ect.. So I called one PS3 and set it to HDMI 1 lets say. Then another 'channel' I might have my xbox360 then set it to input hdmi 2. I had Fios set to one of the channels and it was set up to lets say hdmi 3 and I called it Fios. When I did the pass through it moved HDMI 3 (Fios input) from my Fios channel to the DVR channel. The Fios 'channel' was there but no longer had an input assigned to it.


I am sorry my terminology sucks. Going to take some time looking at those models you listed as well as what I think I can get out of mine.


Thanks for the feedback and discussion!


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bluetobb*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19890#post_23561709
> 
> 
> So for a better explanation of my wonky settings changes to fios. During set up you can go in and set up each thing coming into the Denon and assign it to a 'channel'. Each of these 'channels' were preset and have limitations.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and discussion!



'each thing coming into the Denon' = source


'assign it to a 'channel'' = assign it to an input


Well that's how I'm reading it anyway.


----------



## batpig

OK, it definitely makes it a lot harder to help you when you invent your own terminology!

















As rec head notes, those are called INPUTS on the receiver. You assign the sources coming in to a specific "input name" like DVR, DVD, VCR, TV/CBL, etc.


My assumption is that your Fios box is assigned to the TV/CBL input. What is happening is a result of the firmware feature upgrade and HDMI Control. When you turn on HDMI Control, it locks out the TV/CBL input from having an external HDMI source assigned to that name. This is actually noted on page 6 of the supplemental manual for the 3808/4308 that Denon published after releasing the Dyn EQ/Vol and HDMI Control upgrade:

 


The point is that when HDMI Control is on, it "expects" you to have a "Control monitor" linked up with the receiver, and assumes you will be piping back audio from the TV via an optical cable. If you continue to page 7 it notes that for the digital assignment, it locks in Optical3 to the TV/CBL input. So, essentially, that TV/CBL input name becomes "dedicated" to an expected digital audio pipeline back from the TV. The same thing happens on newer Denons when you turn on HDMI Control, but they also allow you to pipe the audio back via HDMI ARC (audio return channel) through the single monitor connection.


I attached the manual supplement here for your reference, that footnote is on the bottom right of page 6 under "Assign": 
Denon AVR-4308_3808CI-OM-Addendum-E_008B.pdf 2918k .pdf file


----------



## bluetobb

Man you know your stuff! I am impressed! You a firmware architect at Denon?







You just made sense out of my entire experience.


So I looked at the other Denon's you listed in your previous post. Obviously there is a huge price range. So I was in a $1500 price range (AVR-3808CI) when it was new. What am I losing if I step down to the $800 to $900 current unit price range. It seems like everything on 'AVR-3313CI' and 'AVR-X3000' are better and surpass the 3808CI, even the wattage is just a tiny bit lower. I will have a hard time talking my wife into a $1200 to $2500 upgrade.







I know I can sell the 3808 but even that is daunting to me. I don't usually sell my stuff but if I could get say $500 to $800 for it to put toward the upgrade I could easily get the deal by my wife.


I was explaining to her the situation this morning and she suggested we just hook the second fios box up to the 40" LCD and call it a day. What could she be thinking







. My PJ is 3D so there is another reason for an upgrade so we can listen to the great sound and watch 3D which the 3801 does not do.


Thanks for the PDF, I did not have a copy of that.


----------



## yoyoma-den

Hello, I've had my 3808 for several years Noe and I love it, been a solid receiver for me. One feature I've never used is the multi zone option as I was using it solely for my home theater setup. For a long time I have envisioned the 3808 powering outdoor speakers on one of the zones. My biggest issue always was the ability to remote control it from outside.


I recently bought a chromecast and figured FINALLY solved my problem. I wired everything up to the outdoor speakers and went to try it out and couldn't get any sound on zone 2 or 3. I tested the speaker connection by putting it into one of the main channel outputs and it worked fine so I knew my connection was fine. I also swapped over to another source besides the chromecast (which works fine on the main zone BTW) so I tried TV on zone 2 and plugged the outdoor speakers back into the zone 2 output


Here's my question. Are there any particular setting I need to make sure are set since I've never actually used the multi zone features. I done have the exact settings I used in front of me but I will post them when I get home from work tonight. I saw the display pannel show a separate volume setting for zone 2 when I used the second controller and tried using several inputs. Everything looked like it should have been OK. Thanksand sorry I don't have better details on my exact settings since I'm not at home at the moment.


----------



## rec head

HDMI won't go to zone 2. Only optical/coax digital inputs and analog inputs. To make sure zone 2 is working just try using the tuner.


----------



## Neurorad

The 3808 can be configured for 7.1 for zone 1, or 5.1 for zone 1 and a pair of powered channels for Z2. If Z1 is configured for 7.1 then Z2 will not be powered.


----------



## kevinwoodward

Do you have digital and analog connections from the sources to be played in zone2?

You need both. And as the other poster said try the fm tuner.


----------



## yoyoma-den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19890#post_23635040
> 
> 
> HDMI won't go to zone 2. Only optical/coax digital inputs and analog inputs. To make sure zone 2 is working just try using the tuner.



Darn, that really puts a damper on the whole reason I got the chromecast. I will definitely try the tuner in the morning and report back. Thanks


----------



## yoyoma-den




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19890#post_23640799
> 
> 
> Do you have digital and analog connections from the sources to be played in zone2?
> 
> You need both. And as the other poster said try the fm tuner.


. all of my inputs are HDMI, I'll give the tuner a shot tomorrow when I can hook it back up again. Are there any HDMI > analog converters that could be used?


----------



## yoyoma-den

Somebody on one of the android forums said they bought this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BIQER0E/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pd_sim_e_3&tag=androidcentral00-20 to convert to analog audio. So in theory I should be able to plug the output on this into one of the analog inputs (for vcr or something im not using) on the 3808 and use that as the source for zone 2?


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yoyoma-den*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19890#post_23640841
> 
> 
> Somebody on one of the android forums said they bought this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BIQER0E/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=pd_sim_e_3&tag=androidcentral00-20 to convert to analog audio. So in theory I should be able to plug the output on this into one of the analog inputs (for vcr or something im not using) on the 3808 and use that as the source for zone 2?



That should work. I use an HDMI switch from monoprice to do the same thing with my HTPC. http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=5557&seq=1&format=2


----------



## yoyoma-den

Well that was it. I can't believe it was that simple. I was trying every setting I could think of and it was just the source. So what I ended up doing, temporarily until I get an HDMI converter, is push the analog out for zone 1 into the aux input. Then use aux as the feed for zone 2. That way I can still use chromecast to feed zone 2. The only downside is that it also has to be in zone 1 for now but that's no big deal for a few days.


Also thanks for the link rec head, that looks like a better converter. I might go with that one.


----------



## neonflx

Not sure if it is possible but I would like to connect the following speaker setup in the same room

2 main fronts (Energy RC70)

2 surround A (Energy RC 10)

1 center (Energy RCLRC)

1 Sub

And 4 in ceiling 6.5" 100w speakers (Energy EAS 6C)

Can the 3808 drive all of them or do I need to get a small separate amp to drive the ceiling speakers?


Thank you


----------



## rec head

I think you _could_ do it. I don't know if you would want to. It really depends on where the in ceiling speakers are and what channels you want them to be. Examples: If you want them as surrounds (side) then 2 could be on surround A and 2 on surround be and the Energy RC 10's could be surround backs. Or the RC 10's as surround A and one set of in ceilings as B then the remaining in ceiling as rear. I never used surround A+B so you should check the manual to make sure the speakers can be different.


----------



## warcloudwells

Wow, glad you guys are still here, after being away for quite a while with perfectly-performing 3808. Same as Yoyoma above, I received Chromecast today and suddenly slapped my head when realizing that my Kuro display does not send audio back to the 3808. OK, I've put in a cable from the TV optical out and am in the process of working assignments, though real foggy. I use only one zone.


I just printed the Addendum E (Thanks Batpig) and ran the latest firmware upgrade sucessfully.


Now I've got reading to do and will report back.


Confused, just like the old days.....


warcloudwells


----------



## warcloudwells

OK, in a moment of clarity, i simply plugged the chromecast into the unused 4th HDMI input, Assigned V.Aux to HDMI 4, PCM'd the audio, and it works; sending vid and audio up to the display.


Not sure why I didn't think of that approach first.


----------



## falloutphil

Hi,


I've have the UK Denon AVR-3808.


I'm taking an HDMI input (from a Roku 2 XS) and I'd like to be able to forward the audio from this input to a digital optical out so it can be taken as an input to a third device (telme2 bluetooth transmitter).


I'm not convinced it is possible to take an HDMI input and have the audio redirected - but thought I'd check here! I don't want to pay out for a transmitter unless I'm pretty sure it will work!


Is it possible to use the VCR optical out for example, or will this only output what is input into the optical in (rather than the HDMI audio)?


2 other points:


The Roku 2 XS does not have its own optical out so I can't use this - it is HDMI or analogue only.


I know I can do this by simply getting a transmitter that fits into the headphone jack, but figure the digital->analogue->digital conversion is going to loose so quality compared to a transmitter that can take a digital input.



Thanks for any advice!


Phil.


----------



## jdsmoothie

There is no HDMI audio down conversion, rather you would need to connect optical IN to get optical Out.


----------



## falloutphil

Thanks for the reply!


I suspected this would be the case, but wanted to be sure before I went for the headphone-jack solution!


Cheers!


----------



## 1MaNArmY

What is the best solution for playing 3D bluray movies? I understand the Denon is only HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 is needed for 3D bluray.

I have a Samsung UN607500F and would the option to view the limited 3D blurays from time to time but it is not worth upgrading to a new receiver.

I have the TV set to auto view 3D and I can view the initial 3D movie but it loses picture.

suggestions please, willing to return Samsung BD F5900 for a resolution, suggest brand make model.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19830#post_23228105
> 
> 
> I already bypass my 3808 for video since it cannot handle 3D. I don't see 4K becoming mainstream anytime soon. But if/when I get a 4K set, I will consider upgrading my receiver then.



what work around solution are you using to play 3D blurays?


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19900_100#post_23689369
> 
> 
> What is the best solution for playing 3D bluray movies? I understand the Denon is only HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 is needed for 3D bluray.
> 
> I have a Samsung UN607500F and would the option to view the limited 3D blurays from time to time but it is not worth upgrading to a new receiver.
> 
> I have the TV set to auto view 3D and I can view the initial 3D movie but it loses picture.
> 
> suggestions please, willing to return Samsung BD F5900 for a resolution, suggest brand make model.



Your best bet is to purchase a dual HDMI 1.4 BDP to pass the 3D video to the TV and HD audio to the AVR. Barring that, you can also use the PS3 with HDMI to the TV for the 3D video and optical to the AVR for lossy DD/DTS audio.

http://shop.avscience.com/Sony-BDP-S790-Blu-ray-player_p_465.html 

http://shop.avscience.com/Oppo-BDP-103-Blu-ray-player_p_500.html


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23690007
> 
> 
> Your best bet is to purchase a dual HDMI 1.4 BDP to pass the 3D video to the TV and HD audio to the AVR. Barring that, you can also use the PS3 with HDMI to the TV for the 3D video and optical to the AVR for lossy DD/DTS audio.
> 
> http://shop.avscience.com/Sony-BDP-S790-Blu-ray-player_p_465.html
> 
> http://shop.avscience.com/Oppo-BDP-103-Blu-ray-player_p_500.html



thanks for the links to the suggested 3D Bluray players, I had been looking at the Sony BDP-S790 and a Samsung BD F7500, something tells me to stay away from the Samsung, Sony seems to have better reviews. What HDMI output from the bluray player should be used for regular bluray and which one for 3D or does it matter? Will the Samsung UN607500F TV pick up the HDMI 2 input from the player without it being programed in the Harmony 900 activity? Plan on returning the Samsung BD- F5900 tomorrow and will purchase the sony in next week.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Doesn't matter to the BDP ..... video is video. Can't speak as to how your 900 works.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23690621
> 
> 
> thanks for the links to the suggested 3D Bluray players, I had been looking at the Sony BDP-S790 and a Samsung BD F7500, something tells me to stay away from the Samsung, Sony seems to have better reviews. What HDMI output from the bluray player should be used for regular bluray and which one for 3D or does it matter? Will the Samsung UN607500F TV pick up the HDMI 2 input from the player without it being programed in the Harmony 900 activity? Plan on returning the Samsung BD- F5900 tomorrow and will purchase the sony in next week.



I am about to do exactly what you are looking to do, assuming the new Plasma arrives this week as scheduled. With my player (Oppo 93) both HDMI outputs support 3D, but HDMI 1 has a better quality video scaler. As such, my plan is to run HDMI 1 through the Denon 3808 to one input on my display, and run HDMI 2 direct to the display. On the rare occasions when I watch a 3D movie, HDMI 1 will provide the audio, and HDMI 2 the video. I should be able to dial in a setting on my Harmony remote to make it all work seamlessly.


I don't know if any other brands have differences in their HDMI outputs like the Oppo (not likely, I presume). If not, then as jdsmoothie said, it does not matter.


Brian


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23690755
> 
> 
> I am about to do exactly what you are looking to do, assuming the new Plasma arrives this week as scheduled. With my player (Oppo 93) both HDMI outputs support 3D, but HDMI 1 has a better quality video scaler. As such, my plan is to run HDMI 1 through the Denon 3808 to one input on my display, and run HDMI 2 direct to the display. On the rare occasions when I watch a 3D movie, HDMI 1 will provide the audio, and HDMI 2 the video. I should be able to dial in a setting on my Harmony remote to make it all work seamlessly.
> 
> 
> I don't know if any other brands have differences in their HDMI outputs like the Oppo (not likely, I presume). If not, then as jdsmoothie said, it does not matter.
> 
> 
> Brian



Will you need to create another activity on the Harmony 900 specifiically for 3D playback so the HDMI input 2 from the display is activated for video? Wish I could get an Oppo but I can't justify dropping 499 on a bluray player especially for limiited 3D playback.

The Sony BDP S790 will have to do the job.


----------



## rec head




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19890#post_23689369
> 
> 
> What is the best solution for playing 3D bluray movies? I understand the Denon is only HDMI 1.3 and 1.4 is needed for 3D bluray.
> 
> I have a Samsung UN607500F and would the option to view the limited 3D blurays from time to time but it is not worth upgrading to a new receiver.
> 
> I have the TV set to auto view 3D and I can view the initial 3D movie but it loses picture.
> 
> suggestions please, willing to return Samsung BD F5900 for a resolution, suggest brand make model.



You need a BluRay player with dual HDMI out or a splitter that does it. You need one connection to the TV for video and one to the AVR for audio. The Oppo 103 does it and I think some of their older models do too. I'm sure there are other brands that do too.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *1MaNArmY*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23690951
> 
> 
> Will you need to create another activity on the Harmony 900 specifiically for 3D playback so the HDMI input 2 from the display is activated for video?



I expect so. I will just use the exact same settings as my normal "Watch a Movie" activity but select the alternate input on the TV.


Or if I was lazy, I may just have a single "Watch a Movie" activity, and have a TV Input button on one of the pages so I can toggle to the 2nd HDMI input. That would work, but it would screw up the sequence if I changed activities, since the Harmony would not know that I had changed the TV input.


All that said, I have little to no use for 3D, but since the new set supports it, I decided to run the 2nd HDMI line when I wall mount the set.


Brian


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23691145
> 
> 
> I expect so. I will just use the exact same settings as my normal "Watch a Movie" activity but select the alternate input on the TV.
> 
> 
> Or if I was lazy, I may just have a single "Watch a Movie" activity, and have a TV Input button on one of the pages so I can toggle to the 2nd HDMI input. That would work, but it would screw up the sequence if I changed activities, since the Harmony would not know that I had changed the TV input.
> 
> 
> All that said, I have little to no use for 3D, but since the new set supports it, I decided to run the 2nd HDMI line when I wall mount the set.
> 
> 
> Brian



Thats exactly where I'm at the new set supports 3D so I should enjoy it for the rare titles worthy of the 3D. Going to look at the Sony BDP S790 now and plan to have settled on a purchase purchase befoer Star Trek comes out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## afrogt

Panasonic BDT500 also has twin HDMI outputs.
http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header 


Fry's has been putting this on sale for $149 - $179 the last few weeks. In fact is was in Friday's ad.

 

http://www.frys.com/product/6994237?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG 


Current price is $179 if you put it in your cart and go to checkout.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23691366
> 
> 
> Panasonic BDT500 also has twin HDMI outputs.
> http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMP-BDT500-Integrated-Blu-ray-Player/dp/B00752R4QO/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header
> 
> 
> Fry's has been putting this on sale for $149 - $179 the last few weeks. In fact is was in Friday's ad.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frys.com/product/6994237?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> 
> 
> Current price is $179 if you put it in your cart and go to checkout.



thanks for the additional suggestion, I will also consider it along with the other models suggested.


----------



## Hamilton_1974

Hi all,


I've been using my 3808 since Nov 2007 and I'm still very pleased with it. However, I have never updated it but now that I finally got ethernet into my HT-room I was thinking of doing so.

Hoping to get rid of a bug where you get no sound after playing a dolby digital track and then switching to a DTS or DTS-HD MA track.


Is it still possible to update this receiver?


----------



## rec head

I can't remember off the top of my head but is there an option just to check for upgrades?


----------



## THE TRUE ONE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23709076
> 
> 
> I can't remember off the top of my head but is there an option just to check for upgrades?


Yes. manual setup, option setup, firmware update. Add new feature is on there too but, I think it's too late to do that.


----------



## rec head

Then you should be able to update. You may want to see if batpig or jdsmoothie chime in but I would try it.


I think I have read about others doing the feature upgrade long after it came out. You may need to call Denon.


----------



## kevinwoodward

last i checked you could still buy the feature update.

just upgrade already, nothing to lose.


----------



## Martycool007

My neighbor is looking for a used Denon AVR-3808 to replace the one that he lost in a house fire, so if any of you AVR-3808 owners are interested in selling your receivers, please PM me!


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamilton_1974*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19900_100#post_23708701
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've been using my 3808 since Nov 2007 and I'm still very pleased with it. However, I have never updated it but now that I finally got ethernet into my HT-room I was thinking of doing so.
> 
> Hoping to get rid of a bug where you get no sound after playing a dolby digital track and then switching to a DTS or DTS-HD MA track.
> 
> 
> Is it still possible to update this receiver?



You should still be able to update it and AFAIK, the "Dyn EQ" upgrade linked below is now FREE. Do both an "update" and "upgrade" check.

http://usa.denon.com/us/support/pages/upgrade.aspx


----------



## THE TRUE ONE

I tried doing the add new feature update but, kept getting upgrade status id code. Any idea what to do next.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yup. Call Denon on Monday.


----------



## neonflx

I been using a 5.1 setup with the 3808 for years, I recently added an additional set of speakers and also I', bi-amping the front speakers using the amp select.

the problem is that even after I do a manual setup and select that B surrounds are present when I try doing an audissey setup is only telling me that I have a 5.1 setup. I have try changing every settin and still the same, also when i do a test tone it only sees just the 5.1.


is there some way of resetting the receiver to factory or get it to recognize the B surround speakers, thank you


----------



## batpig

You're confused about a few points:


1. If you are running your extra pair of speakers as "B" surrounds then the receiver is correct, you ARE still running a 5.1 setup. The A/B surrounds allow you to switch between two pairs (e.g. one for music, one for movies) or run A+B to have two pairs, but they are still playing the same CHANNEL of content. As far as the receiver is concerned it's still only outputting 5.1 discrete channels of content, and Audyssey cannot "ping" the two speakers individually (it's just a split of a single channel).


2. That said, you cannot bi-amp your front speakers and also run a true 7.1 setup. Think about the simple math -- there are 7 amps in the receiver. You have five channels, and then you use up the other two to bi-amp the fronts. That's 7 total in use for 5 speakers... there's nothing left for the extra two speakers!


So in order to run a 7.1 setup, you need to (1) hook up the extra speakers to the discrete SURROUND BACK channels, and (2) abandon the bi-amping of the front speakers and switch Amp Assign to the "7.1CH" setting.


----------



## watchuneed

I hope someone here has some information about the following topic:


I have a DirecTV hr22/100, local cable box and ps3 connected to my 3808. Every time I turn off my DirecTV box overnight, then on in the morning, I lose the video but the audio works fine. I have to leave the DirecTV box and the 3808 on while I am at work and when I get home it works again. I have the same issue with the ps3 but not with the local cable box. It seems that it takes a significant amount of time for the video to start to work with both DirecTV and the ps3. When I connect the DirecTV directly to the TV it works fine. From what I found out it seems to be an HDMI control issue (whatever that is). I understand that a work around would be to connect all the hdmi's to the TV then connect an optical out from the TV to the 3808. Do I have any other options? The hdmi control (simplink) is off on my LG TV, but I do not know if I can turn off the hdmi control for my DirecTV box. Any information or advice would be helpful (sorry if this topic has been discussed already) or if anyone has the same problem please share.

Thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

Cable/sat boxes often have HDMI handshake issues and therefore the best configuration is HDMI to the TV with optical from the "box" (not the TV) to the AVR for DD 5.1 surround audio. Also to mitigate issues with other devices, try turning on the TV, wait a few seconds, then the AVR, wait a few seconds, and then finally the source device. Also set the "Deep Color Output" on the PS3 to OFF and that should resolve any issues with the PS3.


----------



## hansangb

And try turning off the CEC on both sides (you'll have it on the Denon if you upgraded to feature pack, I believe). There was a point in time when I *only* went with component because of all the HDMI/HDCP issues. But in the last few years, it seems to have settled down (for me anyway). And as JD mentioned, play around with the order of turn-up. That can make a difference as well.


----------



## watchuneed

Thanks JD and HANS, I will try all that you mentioned.


----------



## 1MaNArmY

I got my Sony BDP S790 installed and the 3D video is awesome (using Tangled) but I I'm having issues with the audio passing through the DENON as it normally does on a regular Bluray any ideas?

Currently I have Harmony profile to watch

regular Bluray Samsung TV --> HDMI 1

Denon 3808 --> DVD


3D Bluray Samsung TV --> HDMI2

Denon 3808 --> DVD


I initially had regular bluray output going to Sony BDP-S790 HDMI 1 --> Denon DVD input

Sony BDP-S790 HDMI 2 --> Samsung TV


I switched them to see if it made a diffierence, still no audio passing through Denon only playing through Samsung speakers.


----------



## jdsmoothie

More than likely you'll have to set the BDP to output video "only" on HDMI1 directly to the TV with audio "only" on HDMI2 directly to the AVR.


----------



## 1MaNArmY

ok I will look at the AV separation output mode again. I believe I have it set off which outputs video signals simultaneously via both the HDMI out 1 and HDMI 2 out. The way I read it thought it should be set to off. (read it too fast)

If on outputs video to HDMI 1 and audio HDMI 2. I'll check it out again.


----------



## 1MaNArmY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23746307
> 
> 
> More than likely you'll have to set the BDP to output video "only" on HDMI1 directly to the TV with audio "only" on HDMI2 directly to the AVR.



that took care of it thank you very much.


----------



## Hamilton_1974

Well, updating my 3808 went off without a hitch and took a little over an hour!









After the update was completed I had the new Add New Feature option available but when I go in there it says my AVR is not registered, please visit the Denon website. Guess, no free upgrades for me then...


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Have you "called" Denon to register your unit for the upgrade?


----------



## Hamilton_1974

No I haven't... Not really sure where to call. I bought the unit in Singapore but live and use it in Sweden. And Denon doesn't have their own branch here...



OT:

Oh oh, we're at 666!!!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yeh .. that's going to be tougher then for sure. I'd look for the closet Denon Europe number you can find and contact them.


----------



## rec head

Try calling Denon about the upgrade


----------



## CHuntMD

For those with a WD Live streaming box connected via HDMI I could not get 5.1 media to be seen by the 3808 other than stereo. Well it's not the 3808's fault










Under Setup (WD Live, latest firmware), Audio/Video Output, Audio Output, I changed it from Stereo (default) to Digital Pass-Through via HDMI Only.


CEH


----------



## jones2416

I have a quick questions for you guys. I reciently had a Epson 8500UB which blew up on me and was covered under an extend warranty. They ended up upgrading me to a a 5020ub which has 3D. I have a HTPC but was looking to get a 3D blu ray player so I could use the 3D technoloy. From what I have been reading the 3808 can not pass HD Audio and Video though the 3.1 is that correct? Is there a work around that would allow the reciever to pass the 3D signal and say downgrade the audio to say DTS. My HDMI cables are all burried in the wall and the projector is about 20 feet back from the screen so runing a new HDMI to the PJ would not be feasable.


Thanks in Advance,

Jeff


----------



## batpig

The receiver will not pass the 3D signal, period. "Downgrading" the audio won't change that. So your best option is to get a dual HDMI output BD player and run the HDMI video for 3D straight to the PJ and then the 2nd HDMI to the receiver for HD audio. Since you only have one HDMI to the PJ you will probably need to add an HDMI switch to choose between the 3D video feed and the monitor HDMI out from the 3808.


Or sell the 3808 and get an X4000


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jones2416*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23794785
> 
> 
> I have a quick questions for you guys. I reciently had a Epson 8500UB which blew up on me and was covered under an extend warranty. They ended up upgrading me to a a 5020ub which has 3D. I have a HTPC but was looking to get a 3D blu ray player so I could use the 3D technoloy. From what I have been reading the 3808 can not pass HD Audio and Video though the 3.1 is that correct? Is there a work around that would allow the reciever to pass the 3D signal and say downgrade the audio to say DTS. My HDMI cables are all burried in the wall and the projector is about 20 feet back from the screen so runing a new HDMI to the PJ would not be feasable.
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Jeff



You do know 3D is dead, right? The 3D networks have (or are soon to) shut down.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950_50#post_23795356
> 
> 
> You do know 3D is dead, right? The 3D networks have (or are soon to) shut down.


That might be true, but there are lots of 3D BDs already on the market and many more in the pipeline. I'd hardly call 3D "dead."


----------



## jones2416

Thanks. I am not ready to upgrade my AV equipment and dont want to go the switcher route. The PJ is Beautiful and the 3D was more of a Something cool for the kids to play around wtih. I am just going to put the glasses up on ebay.. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## thecolonel

I'm trying to upgrade my 3808ci it says to go to the denon website and when i go there it says click here and then takes you back to the main page. does anyone know how to get the upgrade or the phone number to call? thanks.




nevermind, i found the number talked to a support guy and he says the upgrade is no longer available and most likely wont be available again. is anyone else finding this to be true? i thought i read on here it's supposed to be free now. oh well, might be time to upgrade if i could find another use for this receiver.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23795365
> 
> 
> That might be true, but there are lots of 3D BDs already on the market and many more in the pipeline. I'd hardly call 3D "dead."



"many"?

http://www.blu-ray.com/3d/releasedates.php 


Okaaaayyy... if thats what you call many







.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23801500
> 
> 
> I'm trying to upgrade my 3808ci it says to go to the denon website and when i go there it says click here and then takes you back to the main page. does anyone know how to get the upgrade or the phone number to call? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind, i found the number talked to a support guy and he says the upgrade is no longer available and most likely wont be available again. is anyone else finding this to be true? i thought i read on here it's supposed to be free now. oh well, might be time to upgrade if i could find another use for this receiver.



Can't get it via the website anymore. You have to call in and get it authorized. It is free. I can't remember when I did mine, but it was somewhat recently I think. Definitely either this year or last. You have to call tech support to get it.


----------



## thecolonel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23801586
> 
> 
> Can't get it via the website anymore. You have to call in and get it authorized. It is free. I can't remember when I did mine, but it was somewhat recently I think. Definitely either this year or last. You have to call tech support to get it.



I called tech support told them i wanted the upgrade and he said it was no longer available. do you remember what number you called for tech support? I can try again later, but didn't sound too promising.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23801657
> 
> 
> I called tech support told them i wanted the upgrade and he said it was no longer available. do you remember what number you called for tech support? I can try again later, but didn't sound too promising.



Don't remember the number I called. I do remember that back when I got it, it was a hassle. Had to go through a supervisor or something. Don't really remember all the details. They may have taken it off completely since then.


Honestly though, the upgrade isn't worth the hassle. Just a few new bells and whistles. The only feature I use is the HDMI CEC and its kind of a PITA because it only works on certain inputs and causes conflicts on others. I remember something about having to move my DirecTV box from the TV input to the Sat/Cbl input because of some conflict with the HDMI CEC turned on.


----------



## Schwa

If the upgrade you guys are talking about is the one that gives you Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Dynamic Eq then it is _absolutely_ worth it. HDMI CEC is nothing compared to these two features which are more than just random bells and whistles.


----------



## kevinwoodward

perhaps try again and let them know several of us would like it

if it's free...

???


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23801822
> 
> 
> If the upgrade you guys are talking about is the one that gives you Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Dynamic Eq then it is _absolutely_ worth it. HDMI CEC is nothing compared to these two features which are more than just random bells and whistles.



Lol, I only cared about the CEC. Dynamic Volume is just good for loud commercials. Who watches commercials?


----------



## Gary J

If you can not get the upgrade Dynamic Volume and Dynamic Eq alone are worth trading up the AVR.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hamilton_1974*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19920#post_23708701
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've been using my 3808 since Nov 2007 and I'm still very pleased with it. However, I have never updated it but now that I finally got ethernet into my HT-room I was thinking of doing so.
> 
> Hoping to get rid of a bug where you get no sound after playing a dolby digital track and then switching to a DTS or DTS-HD MA track.
> 
> 
> Is it still possible to update this receiver?



It must be an old bug then. I know I have no issues doing that with my 3808. But I also only send audio to my 3808 now because of 3D. My DVDO DUO splits out the HD audio and sends that over HDMI to my 3808 while sending the video over HDMI to my Mitsubishi DLP set.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23801579
> 
> 
> "many"?
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/3d/releasedates.php
> 
> 
> Okaaaayyy... if thats what you call many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



There have been over 220 Blu-ray Disc titles released in 3D. Of course this is only around 2.5% of the total number of BD titles released. But BD titles have been around since 2006 while 3D BD titles have only been around since 2010.


----------



## rec head

I'm glad this thread is getting a new life with the 3D debate. Things were getting slow.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rec head*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23802694
> 
> 
> I'm glad this thread is getting a new life with the 3D debate. Things were getting slow.



What do you expect? Its a 7 yr old AVR. Once HDMI 2.0 and 4K are set... I'm gonna upgrade myself.


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950_50#post_23802327
> 
> 
> Lol, I only cared about the CEC. Dynamic Volume is just good for loud commercials. Who watches commercials?


Not sure if you're serious, but it's does more than just reduce the volume of loud commercials.

http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/dynamic-volume 
http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/dynamic-eq


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950_50#post_23802772
> 
> 
> What do you expect? Its a 7 yr old AVR. Once HDMI 2.0 and 4K are set... I'm gonna upgrade myself.


Six years old, but who's counting?


----------



## Gary J

I also have a 13 year old AVR-3300 still working fine.


----------



## thecolonel

So I just called again into the support line. The guy told me at least 3 times there was no upgrade available and named off three different units and i kept repeating I had the 3808 he goes back and checks and turns out it is available. I had to give him my mac address, serial number and upgrade id number and it's supposed to show up within a week. He didn't mention a cost for it so I didn't ask. It says on the website it's $100 but people on here have said it's free. If and when it shows up I'll try to let people know, but it does appear as if it's still available just keep asking until they figure it out.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwa*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23802780
> 
> 
> Not sure if you're serious, but it's does more than just reduce the volume of loud commercials.
> 
> http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/dynamic-volume
> http://www.audyssey.com/technologies/dynamic-eq



Yeah, it narrows the volume swings... the loud commercials was the main example they always give







.


Personally, I like to watch a movie as it was mastered. If the editor decided this scene needs to be louder or quieter, who am I to argue? Reason why I always watch stuff in its native format.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23803034
> 
> 
> So I just called again into the support line. The guy told me at least 3 times there was no upgrade available and named off three different units and i kept repeating I had the 3808 he goes back and checks and turns out it is available. I had to give him my mac address, serial number and upgrade id number and it's supposed to show up within a week. He didn't mention a cost for it so I didn't ask. It says on the website it's $100 but people on here have said it's free. If and when it shows up I'll try to let people know, but it does appear as if it's still available just keep asking until they figure it out.



Haha... sounds like he blew you off. Why would it take a week? Supposed to be available immediately once they authorize your AVR.


----------



## mifronte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19900_100#post_23803068
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it narrows the volume swings... the loud commercials was the main example they always give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Personally, I like to watch a movie as it was mastered. If the editor decided this scene needs to be louder or quieter, who am I to argue? Reason why I always watch stuff in its native format.



That was my view until my daughter was born 4 1/2 years ago. At first I stopped using my home theater because I was unwilling to settle for turning the volume down and decided to wait for an "opportunity" to use the home theater at a decent volume. After a year of not using the home theater, I realized my opportunity was not going to come and so I tried the dynamic volume setting of evening and midnight. I was quite impressed that I was still able to enjoy the surround sound without worrying about waking up the baby.


Of course now when my wife and daughter goes shopping, I stay home and crank up the volume


----------



## thecolonel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23803088
> 
> 
> Haha... sounds like he blew you off. Why would it take a week? Supposed to be available immediately once they authorize your AVR.




Maybe because it's late in the day friday and they had to send my upgrade ID to get authorized so maybe not until monday. I just checked again and nothing, I was just glad I finally got an answer. Now I can start looking for which sub I'd like to add to my system.


----------



## Gary J




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23802327
> 
> 
> Dynamic Volume is just good for loud commercials. Who watches commercials?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SledgeHammer*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23803068
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I like to watch a movie as it was mastered.



So which is it? You can't have it both ways.


Dynamic EQ is the more powerful of the two anyway. Low frequencies are perceived the same even when you turn down the volume. Study up. You might learn something.


----------



## cfraser

I hope it's OK to ask this here, because I want the opinions of you "3808 guys".


I have a 3808 which I guess is 5-6 years old now. Still working perfectly. Had a 4310 for a very short while, which I didn't keep (no real upgrade IMO/E = disappointed). I wanted to get a 4311 for the better Audyssey, but somehow I wasn't paying attention and they "disappeared" locally with zero notice, not that they were ever stocked by anybody. The 4520 is enticing, but rather expensive, considering: I do/will not use the internal amps as long as I don't need more than 9 channels, and I don't use the zones. Once again, the only thing it has that I really want is the better Audyssey; it makes a diff, the more noticeable flaws with the XT are mostly cleared up with XT32 and SubEQ as best I can tell (in a different room etc.).


^That's the preamble so you know where I'm coming from. My question is: Do you think the *X-4000* would be a reasonable upgrade for me? IOW, since it has the Audyssey I want, is there anything else about it that kind of negatively counteracts that, sonic-wise? Or is it pretty much all upgrade? Thanks.


I have checked the X-4000 out as best I can on paper, and the only hardware it's missing that I sometimes use on the 3808 is the S/PDIF digital output. Not a biggie by any means, might be able to kluge it from the X-4000 with the (Monoprice) HDMI audio splitter.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23815372
> 
> 
> I hope it's OK to ask this here, because I want the opinions of you "3808 guys".
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 which I guess is 5-6 years old now. Still working perfectly. Had a 4310 for a very short while, which I didn't keep (no real upgrade IMO/E = disappointed). I wanted to get a 4311 for the better Audyssey, but somehow I wasn't paying attention and they "disappeared" locally with zero notice, not that they were ever stocked by anybody. The 4250 is enticing, but rather expensive, considering: I do/will not use the internal amps as long as I don't need more than 9 channels, and I don't use the zones. Once again, the only thing it has that I really want is the better Audyssey; it makes a diff, the more noticeable flaws with the XT are mostly cleared up with XT32 and SubEQ as best I can tell (in a different room etc.).
> 
> 
> ^That's the preamble so you know where I'm coming from. My question is: Do you think the *X-4000* would be a reasonable upgrade for me? IOW, since it has the Audyssey I want, is there anything else about it that kind of negatively counteracts that, sonic-wise? Or is it pretty much all upgrade? Thanks.
> 
> 
> I have checked the X-4000 out as best I can on paper, and the only hardware it's missing that I sometimes use on the 3808 is the S/PDIF digital output. Not a biggie by any means, might be able to kluge it from the X-4000 with the (Monoprice) HDMI audio splitter.



I also have a 3808CI (duh). Would not upgrade to an X4000 at this time. Not worth it. Wait for HDMI 2.0 AVRs as that will be required for 4k/60.


----------



## cfraser

^ Trust me when I say I am thoughtful about these things, and that is of no relevance to me in the forseeable future. Video-wise I am fine for now, and I will not be using a PJ. So let's just consider the audio aspects of the (potential) upgrade. It is trivial for me to bypass any AVR re higher-def video anyways, if I had to, and in fact I often do bypass the 3808 (manually). I didn't mention, but I had a pretty good Anthem pre-pro before, which had excellent SQ, but not even close to the Denon's features, and I have kinda got used to the features and am willing to forego some movie SQ for overall convenience. Not for music though, I rarely use the 3808 for music. (With movie sound, I have nothing "real" to even pretend to compare to...) Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

As other XT owners have noted, there is a very noticeable improvement in audio fidelity when upgrading to XT32 with 32x higher speaker filter resolution than XT and 4x higher sub filter resolution than XT. Also the X4000 features Sub EQ HT for dual sub distance/leveling. And although you don't currently use Zone 2, the Zone (HDMI) output on the X4000 may have you rethinking that possibility.


----------



## batpig

The only downside to the X4000 vs. your 3808 is the lesser amp quality and a reduction in legacy (analog) connectivity on the back. The X4000 is a bit smaller and quite a bit lighter and won't have the "guts" of the 3808 but in all other respects will be superior, it is significantly more feature rich.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23815372
> 
> 
> I hope it's OK to ask this here, because I want the opinions of you "3808 guys".
> 
> 
> I have a 3808 which I guess is 5-6 years old now. Still working perfectly. Had a 4310 for a very short while, which I didn't keep (no real upgrade IMO/E = disappointed). I wanted to get a 4311 for the better Audyssey, but somehow I wasn't paying attention and they "disappeared" locally with zero notice, not that they were ever stocked by anybody. The 4250 is enticing, but rather expensive, considering: I do/will not use the internal amps as long as I don't need more than 9 channels, and I don't use the zones. Once again, the only thing it has that I really want is the better Audyssey; it makes a diff, the more noticeable flaws with the XT are mostly cleared up with XT32 and SubEQ as best I can tell (in a different room etc.).
> 
> 
> ^That's the preamble so you know where I'm coming from. My question is: Do you think the *X-4000* would be a reasonable upgrade for me? IOW, since it has the Audyssey I want, is there anything else about it that kind of negatively counteracts that, sonic-wise? Or is it pretty much all upgrade? Thanks.
> 
> 
> I have checked the X-4000 out as best I can on paper, and the only hardware it's missing that I sometimes use on the 3808 is the S/PDIF digital output. Not a biggie by any means, might be able to kluge it from the X-4000 with the (Monoprice) HDMI audio splitter.



I recently purchased the 4520 from AVS. Do give JD a call before making any decisions. My Marantz 8001 went on the fritz after Storm Sandy, so my 3808 got bumped down to take over for the Marantz and I opted for the 4520 to replace the 3808.


----------



## cfraser

^ Being in Canada, and requiring a warranty (past Denon AVR experiemce...lol), I can't really buy a Denon outside Canada. I am otherwise aware of jdsmoothie's ability to get people good prices via AVS.







Edit: FWIW, the 4520 costs exactly $1k more than the X-4000 here, not much discount on either at this time, not even at the dealer where I've spent 10s of k$ at in the last 5 years. I'm only willing to pay so much for the Audyssey improvement, would rather buy software. Edit 2: spoke to people who know me instead, so I retract the "discount" statement.










I will not use the X-4000's amps, pretty sure I've never used the 3808's except to test working. So that part is fine. I really only want the XT32 and Sub EQ (for two subs here), that's my whole reason for "upgrading". Just trying to make sure I don't lose anything that I actually do use (like I did with the 4310).


And jdsmoothie: I probably already have a use for the other "zone". For instance, I can not play a game with the PS3 (HDMI) and listen to another source with the 3808. On another subject: the 3808 has the worst AM tuner I've ever encountered in gear for over $10. AM is much more valuable here for certain sports etc. I can't get any other way. For FM I have a "proper" tuner. We have no HD radio here, too far from the U.S. border to get it most days. Hope the X-4000 AM radio isn't too bad, I'm not surprised they took it out for a year because IMO it was worthless. But I have my current option (not 3808) JIC anyway.


Thanks guys. Sounds like the X-4000 is perfectly up my alley...


----------



## rec head

I went from the 3808 to the X4000 and the upgrade in bass in my room is significant. The only disappointment really was the Denon remote app. It is not that good and I was expecting a much better app speed and ease of use than I had with the 3808. As it is I still use the same remote app instead of the Denon one.


----------



## thecolonel

I finally was able to upgrade the 3808 to get the dynamic volume etc, now where do I go to turn the options on?


----------



## kevinwoodward

could you tell us how you did it?


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23820436
> 
> 
> I finally was able to upgrade the 3808 to get the dynamic volume etc, now where do I go to turn the options on?



Attached is the manual addendum that explains the changes after the upgrade. See pp 7-8 in the addendum. You can go into the GUI and then the Audyssey menu (where you previously just accessed Room EQ settings) or you can use the [PARA] button on the remote.

Denon AVR-4308_3808CI-OM-Addendum-E_008B.pdf 2918k .pdf file


----------



## thecolonel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23820516
> 
> 
> Attached is the manual addendum that explains the changes after the upgrade. See pp 7-8 in the addendum. You can go into the GUI and then the Audyssey menu (where you previously just accessed Room EQ settings) or you can use the [PARA] button on the remote.
> 
> Denon AVR-4308_3808CI-OM-Addendum-E_008B.pdf 2918k .pdf file




Thanks for providing that, looks like I need to run auto setup before I can use either of the two new features. Which do you guys use, do you find it useful?


----------



## batpig

Yes you need to recalibrate. Your speaker trims will probably change as in order for Dynamic EQ to function properly it needs to calibrate the system to a specific absolute level, not just balance the speakers relatively.


----------



## hansangb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23820597
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing that, looks like I need to run auto setup before I can use either of the two new features. Which do you guys use, do you find it useful?



I use the night setting for dynamic volume. It stops the blaring commercials w/o causing too much degradation on normal TV. Also, I have dynamic EQ option (forgot the exact name) turned on all the time. It helps when watching movies at lower volume - you still get the oomph of the LFE!


hsb


----------



## falloutphil

Hi all,


I'm sure some of you have seen the new Pure Audio Bluray releases:
http://www.whathifi.com/news/high-fidelity-pure-audio-launch-titles-confirmed 


My question is this - I have an AVR-3808 connected to a very average Bluray player via a decent HDMI cable.


I believe I have the audio set to "pass through" at the moment - which I take to mean the Bluray player is just sending it straight to my receiver as-is.


Am I right in assuming that the DAC in the AVR-3808 will be able to handle 24-bit 192KHz music with this setup.


Clearly if I'm just using the DAC in a cheap Bluray player, then I'm going to loose much of the benefit of the high rate encoding, but I'm interested to know if anyone has any experience playing music like this through the Denon?


Is it noticeably better than taking a digital-out from a good quality CD player?


----------



## Hamilton_1974




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23802652
> 
> 
> It must be an old bug then. I know I have no issues doing that with my 3808. But I also only send audio to my 3808 now because of 3D. My DVDO DUO splits out the HD audio and sends that over HDMI to my 3808 while sending the video over HDMI to my Mitsubishi DLP set.



I'm sure it was an old bug since I got my 3808 right after they became available. But it seems to be fixed after I ran the updates!










I've been looking at the newer Denon AVRs in case I find the need to upgrade (which I haven't so far...) and one thing that's really bugging me with AVRs after the 4311 is that they don't show the number of channels on the incoming signal, only on the outgoing one. It's one thing I really use on my 3808 if there's any problems with the incoming signal.


----------



## cfraser

^ Agree about the 3808 incoming channel display: I use that all the time. The X-4000, for instance, does display this and other useful info now via the "Info" key. IOW they assume you have a display connected, which IMO is a reasonable assumption. And much more flexible for the manufacturer too.


----------



## cfraser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falloutphil*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23821739
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of you have seen the new Pure Audio Bluray releases:
> http://www.whathifi.com/news/high-fidelity-pure-audio-launch-titles-confirmed
> 
> 
> My question is this - I have an AVR-3808 connected to a very average Bluray player via a decent HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I believe I have the audio set to "pass through" at the moment - which I take to mean the Bluray player is just sending it straight to my receiver as-is.
> 
> 
> Am I right in assuming that the DAC in the AVR-3808 will be able to handle 24-bit 192KHz music with this setup.
> 
> 
> Clearly if I'm just using the DAC in a cheap Bluray player, then I'm going to loose much of the benefit of the high rate encoding, but I'm interested to know if anyone has any experience playing music like this through the Denon?
> 
> 
> Is it noticeably better than taking a digital-out from a good quality CD player?



I can't answer your specific question because I don't have any Pure Audio BDs, but I can say that the 3808 will handle 192/24 HDMI input music. For one thing a CD player won't output 192/24. Now if it's a more general disc player that plays discs with 192/24, your player output options are HDMI and potentially USB, maybe firewire etc., but not regular S/PDIF (coax/Toslink). Regardless of all that, almost certainly, like most other BDs, Pure Audio requires HDCP compliance so you'll likely have to use HDMI anyway.


OTOH, I see no point in playing 192/24 with the 3808. I really don't think it's good enough audio SQ-wise. I don't even consider 96/24 as good as it can be through it, I use "other stuff". It's the 3808's preamp output circuitry that really limits what it can do. IMO/E. You need some pretty good gear (and music source material) to benefit from 192/24 over 96/24. Most audiophiles think it's hardly worth the bother, but whatever floats your boat and you must listen for yourself. Then you need to find some real 192/24 content: there is _extremely_ little of it that is actually produced from the get-go in 192/24 and isn't just upsampled from 96/24 or worse (even from CDs!). Also I should say that I've never played mch 192/24 with the 3808, only stereo. Edit: But yes, it is a happy day to see that AL24 icon light up, pretty rare.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falloutphil*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23821739
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm sure some of you have seen the new Pure Audio Bluray releases:
> http://www.whathifi.com/news/high-fidelity-pure-audio-launch-titles-confirmed
> 
> 
> My question is this - I have an AVR-3808 connected to a very average Bluray player via a decent HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> I believe I have the audio set to "pass through" at the moment - which I take to mean the Bluray player is just sending it straight to my receiver as-is.
> 
> 
> Am I right in assuming that the DAC in the AVR-3808 will be able to handle 24-bit 192KHz music with this setup.
> 
> 
> Clearly if I'm just using the DAC in a cheap Bluray player, then I'm going to loose much of the benefit of the high rate encoding, but I'm interested to know if anyone has any experience playing music like this through the Denon?
> 
> 
> Is it noticeably better than taking a digital-out from a good quality CD player?



If you are connected via HDMI you are not using a DAC in the player.


For MC, many players have the option to send out bitstream (meaning your AVR will see it as Dolby or DTS), unpack it, the decode it to PCM, then to analog.


Or, the player may allow you to unpack it in the player and send it out as MC PCM.


For hi-rez stereo, nothing needs to be unpacked, and the player will send PCM to the 3808.


Your 3808 will work with with stereo 24/192 PCM.


----------



## SledgeHammer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falloutphil*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23821739
> 
> 
> Am I right in assuming that the DAC in the AVR-3808 will be able to handle 24-bit 192KHz music with this setup.
> 
> 
> Clearly if I'm just using the DAC in a cheap Bluray player, then I'm going to loose much of the benefit of the high rate encoding, but I'm interested to know if anyone has any experience playing music like this through the Denon?
> 
> 
> Is it noticeably better than taking a digital-out from a good quality CD player?



DAC = Digital To Analog converter


It only comes into play when you convert the signal to analog. I.e: output to your speakers. Its not used on the HDMI signal path.


Also, the DAC is not responsible for decoding audio. Thats the audio processor. The DAC is just the last stage in converting a digital signal to an analog one.


Hearing the difference between various DACs is akin to hearing the difference between different cables and different amps given the same source and speakers.


----------



## cfraser

^ I think he just meant do the DACs handle a 192/24 bitstream, regardless of how it comes in. Or do the DACs choke, or is the bitstream somehow downsampled. I think he just mentioned HDMI as the transport/connection medium, not meaning it does any "conversion" or whatever. Or maybe I misunderstand his intent...


I agree about the brand/type of DAC being too overly considered by some. It will make a relatively small SQ diff compared to the output circuitry of the DACs (and preamp), because that final part is quite expensive to do well. Also it can take a lot of (generally unavailable) space to optimize. And then there's the DAC input circuitry (clocking etc.), which is not so much expensive (though it is a bit) as it requires some skill/engineering to do really well.


Manufacturers woo the typical uninformed consumer by numbers. Just one number, more requires insight and is "too complicated" (often for the salespeople too). You know, selling speakers/AVRs by watts, computers by GHz, cameras by megapixels, TVs by inches, DACs by sampling frequency and bit depth. I think people who come here know better.


Edit: I am setting up a new AVR, and it tweaked my memory. Contrary to what I said a few posts above, it is _possible_ the 3808 will accept a stereo 192/24 bitstream via S/PDIF (coax anyway). It may be intentionally prevented, or incapable, but theoretically it can work (I do it here sometimes, but that's into a stand-alone DAC). I remember testing this years ago with the only DVD-A I had with 192/24 and it didn't work (HDMI disconnected); this of course _may_ have been the player (OPPO) preventing it and not the 3808, I forget what I found out now.


----------



## hansangb

In the same vein as the vaunted Burr Brown DACs....the reviews of the ridiculously priced "Denon AKDL1 Dedicated Link Cable" on Amazon are *outstanding* It's hilarious...do check it out.


----------



## Woodjitsu


I have a AVR3808 and I am trying to set up multizone but am having NO luck.  I want to be able to set up the main zone for 5.1 and have 2 speakers in a different zone (2 or 3 - I dont care which zone) and be able to play network audio through the Zone 2/3 speakers.

 

I have gone through the manual  tried NUMEROUS configurations and have no idea where I am gong wrong.  I have the Zone 2/3 speakers connected to the AMP ASSIGN connections on the back of the amp.  In the AMP assign option I have tried selected both Zone 2 and 3.

 

I can plane network audio through the main zone but when selecting NET/USB source for Zone 2/3 I just get the display showing NET/USB and hen does not show me any sources.

 

Can anyone help me with this or point me in the right direction.?

 

Thanks in advance


----------



## falloutphil

Thanks for all the replies.


I figured the AVR 3808 might not be high spec enough to really make a difference with 192/24, but it's good to know it does support it. Given these Pure Audio blurays are not expensive, and the format can be inputted via HDMI, I figure I'll buy one out of curiosity... I also take the point that if the original recording was at a lower sample rate and it has just been up-sampled, that it is impossible to create more detail from nowhere. Still I'll try one album and see what I think.


I totally get that the bluray's DAC or processing won't be used (unless you use analogue jacks) - one other question tho - it will be using the bluray's transport - and given it's just a cheap bluray play - can you realistically loose (a noticeable amount of) quality here?


I must say I'm always pretty skeptical of people telling me that spending a huge amount on a transport and cables will make a huge difference - whilst the signal is a digital stream, you're either receiving the 1s and 0s, or you're not. I suppose packets or bits could be lost, but it's not like a record needle or analogue cable, where signal degradation is not quantized, and a signal cannot be regenerated to an identical copy of the original.


Also I'm also dubious that anything above the sampling rate of CDs is really appreciable by a human air. It was no accident that CDs were sampled at the 44KHz, after all. I have no idea if the use of 24bits is noticeable to represent the level of each sample... I guess I'll have to see for myself!


Cheers!


----------



## falloutphil

One other thing - I see that although HFPA is capable for 192/24 - it appears most releases are quoted as 96/24.... so at least they aren't just up-sampling and reboxing albums!


----------



## cfraser

^ I just happened to notice that the quoted S/N ratio of the 3808 (and X4000) is 102dB in their best possible modes, which is equivalent to 17 bits worth. I think somewhere in the manual Denon only "guarantees" 16 bits worth of actual dynamic range. So with 24 bits you're possibly losing the lowest 7-8 bits in the noise (you get 6dB of dynamic range per bit). I've always felt that CD could have been "almost" perfectly future-proof for the vast majority of people if they had made it 44.1/20, which BTW is what HDCD does by certain means (too bad there weren't more of them, they did tend to sound quite nice). Less of those 24 bits are "wasted" with some other gear, and it can be worth having more bits in the DACs and DSPs because some of the lower order ones get lost due to truncation, to speed up real-time processing algorithms.


You really should try listening for yourself. There are some sites that will let you download trial tunes that were sourced at various high rates, like 192/24 and even higher. Usually classical music. Perhaps you have a means to get them into the 3808? I actually do have a means via S/PDIF but not HDMI, but I have never tried to input them to the 3808 (which is no longer set up here at the moment). Maybe I can try it tomorrow, I am kind of curious at concluding that 192/24 S/PDIF experiment that failed years ago with a DVD-A. Personally I find 96/24 pretty satisfying, and I have some 48/20 (from DVDs) which is essentially like a "really good CD" and it is also great. Really, I think you have to be listening in a nice quiet environment to appreciate this stuff, or with good phones, it's not busy/on-the-go stuff.


----------



## falloutphil

Well I've splashed out £12 on the Bob Marley HFPA from Amazon. As people have said - I'll have a listen for myself and see what I think.


----------



## cfraser

^ I just heard of that for the first time yesterday, totally forgot about it until you just mentioned it = THANKS. Massive Marley/Wailers fan here. I just have to get that, though I have to say there is tons of Marley "junk" out there so I am careful what I buy, and I have rarely been disappointed. I buy almost all my CDs at UK amazon, so no prob me going there from here.


Edit: CDs in the UK are cheaper than downloading an album is here, so I rip my own to make sure it's done "right".


----------



## tboe77

I'm using a 3808CI as pre-pro, feeding the signal to an Emotiva XPA-5, which powers my Paradigm Studio series speakers. I just bought my very first blu-ray pure audio title. Grrrrr, by The Rolling Stones. I haven't had a chance to listen to it yet, but I'll report back when I do.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23822061
> 
> 
> ^ Agree about the 3808 incoming channel display: I use that all the time. ............



+1


Why did they get rid of that feature?


----------



## cfraser

^ Actually, they got rid of a lot of features that long-time 3808 users might panic at. OK, maybe only one did...







The 4520 doesn't have the ones I'm thinking of either, so I'm going to guess they're permanently gone for Denon, and the gone-ness just trickled down. But here's the weird thing: you don't actually need (most of?) them, there are replacement features or improved performance (i.e. smarter and better) that compensates. Dumbed down maybe, but maybe not, maybe just better integrated and thought out. 5-6 years is a long time in this biz.


Re the input channel display: I missed this option before. There is only one channel display on the X4000 display panel, and you can choose whether it shows input *or* output channels. I do like seeing both. The remote's Info key displays both on-screen though.


Edit: I have some comments on some of the major differences between the 3808 and the X4000. The things you'll notice right away after installation, but things that no review mentions because they're not doing a comparison. Things you might want to know/consider. Make no mistake, it is not a complete upgrade in all ways, but you probably suspect that considering it costs less and does more, years later, and the underlying tech hasn't advanced that much. The X4000 is extremely Zone-oriented, like most competitors, and I think that's why some things are so very different. I've polluted this thread enough with X4000 stuff, and not sure if I should put any more unless somebody specifically asks... And yes, I have all the same gear with the X4000 as I had with the 3808, and the XT32 even after my first "proper" run makes a huge diff to my ear.


----------



## falloutphil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falloutphil*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980#post_23833363
> 
> 
> Well I've splashed out £12 on the Bob Marley HFPA from Amazon. As people have said - I'll have a listen for myself and see what I think.



I can confirm it sounds very nice indeed. Don't have the CD to hand to do a direct comparison, so it's not a proper test of course.


Denon picks it up as a PCM Digital signal over HDMI without any setup, and you get the AL24 indicator so you know it's picking up the full 24-bits.


----------



## weds31

Sorry of seeming lazy and not reading through this thread for my answers but with 668 pages I figured I'd just ask and see. I just recently upgraded to a Panasonic zt60 and wondered about the denon video settings. I want to make sure I'm getting the best out of all my components. Currently I have a time warner cable box, apply TV, and ps3 (soon to be ps4) all running into my denon then out to the tv. I also had to buy a dual hdmi panasonic 3d blu ray player that I'm running into the denon for lossless sound and directly into the tv. The blu ray and 3d work amazing. It's everything else that I'm running into the denon that I had questions for. Mainly with the video convert and ip scaler. I'm not liking how the cable tv is looking on a consistent basis and I figured a lot of this is probably due to the source. For all my devices I have the ip scaler set to A to H and everything else in its menu on the default settings (resolution, aspect, etc). Is this right? I'm a little confused on the video convert option especially for my cable box. Should this be set to on for everything? I'm only getting 1080i so I figured it should be on. What about the ps3 and appletv? Should I have the video convert and ip scaler on? Thanks to anyone who can take the time to explain this to me.


----------



## CHuntMD

Watched our first .mkv with TrueHD. The 3808 display showed TrueHD and 7.1 speaker symbols on the left. We have 5.1 on the right.


It started out well but then the sound would just cut out for a split second. It was random and sometimes a quick succession or 5 minutes later. Could it be I due to not have a 7.1 setup?


Signal is coming over HDMI from a WDTV Live stream box. I need to find another TrueHD video to test.


Is there a setting on the 3808 that would help?


CEH


----------



## rec head

Sounds more like the player. I played many .mkv's through the 3808 without a problem. If you only have a 5.1 system then the right side of the display should only ever go up to 5.1. The 7.1 input should be down converted without a hitch.


----------



## CHuntMD

ok, selecting the 5.1 using the WD Live audio button on the remote solved the sound cutting out.


CEH


----------



## dirk1843




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *weds31*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20010#post_23848949
> 
> 
> Sorry of seeming lazy and not reading through this thread for my answers but with 668 pages I figured I'd just ask and see. I just recently upgraded to a Panasonic zt60 and wondered about the denon video settings. I want to make sure I'm getting the best out of all my components. Currently I have a time warner cable box, apply TV, and ps3 (soon to be ps4) all running into my denon then out to the tv. I also had to buy a dual hdmi panasonic 3d blu ray player that I'm running into the denon for lossless sound and directly into the tv. The blu ray and 3d work amazing. It's everything else that I'm running into the denon that I had questions for. Mainly with the video convert and ip scaler. I'm not liking how the cable tv is looking on a consistent basis and I figured a lot of this is probably due to the source. For all my devices I have the ip scaler set to A to H and everything else in its menu on the default settings (resolution, aspect, etc). Is this right? I'm a little confused on the video convert option especially for my cable box. Should this be set to on for everything? I'm only getting 1080i so I figured it should be on. What about the ps3 and appletv? Should I have the video convert and ip scaler on? Thanks to anyone who can take the time to explain this to me.



If you will list all your components individually, how they are connected, and what is the usual and max resolution for each I will tell you how I have set mine up.


----------



## weds31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20010#post_23855573
> 
> 
> If you will list all your components individually, how they are connected, and what is the usual and max resolution for each I will tell you how I have set mine up.



Thanks Dirk! I have a cable box (1080i max), ps3 (1080p max), and Apple TV (1080p max) all running into my Denon via hdmi and then out to tv via hdmi.


----------



## batpig

If ll your sources are HD already then the scaler in the receiver is basically irrelevant. It seems like the only thing you are worried about is 1080i deinterlacing, which is not something the old Faroudja chip in the 3808 was particularly great at. It was solid with SD processing and pretty decent at up scaling SD rez sources.


But you aren't even using it right now at all. You have the scalar set to A-to-H and all your sources are already H! So there's no A to scale







you could try enabling the HDMI scaling for the cable too to see if it does a better job of getting it to 1080p than your display, but I'm skeptical it will be able to best what a newer model nice Panny plasma can do. So give it a whirl but my bet is you should simply disable the i/p scaler completely and let all HDMI sources just roll through to the tv. Although with the scaler set to A-to-H that's effectively the same thing. You do need to leave video convert on though if you want graphics overlays (GUI etc).


----------



## weds31

Thank you! Yeah it definitely looks better with the scaler off and resolution remaster on the Panny set to Auto.


----------



## In the Round


Longtime lurker 1 st time poster.  This is one of the best sites on the web.

 

Equipment: Receiver (Denon 3808ci), Speakers (JBL Studio L Series l890, lc2, l830) Sub (Outlaw LFM-1ex) Display (Panasonic AE3000)

 

I currently run a 7.1 setup with 2 sets of JBL L830 as rears.  Prior to adding the rear surrounds I ran a 5.1 configuration with the extra amps assigned to bi-amp my fronts speakers the JBL L890’s.  There was a noticeable improvement in sound quality and I am on the fence about adding a power amp to drive the fronts and take some of the load off the Denon 3808ci.

 

I currently own a 1970’s silver age Pioneer SX-850.  This is a beefy old school unit with a warm sound that can be run as a power amp.  *My question is can I connect the pre-amp outs for the fronts (left and right) channels on the Denon to the power amp on the Pioneer SX-850 to bi-amp my fronts?  In other words the Denon would still be driving the woofers of the JBL-890’s and the Pioneer SX-850 would be driving the midrange and tweeters.  Are there any  associated issue or problems with this type of setup?*

 

Also how is sound quality affected when using the Denon 3808ci as a pre amp?  Assuming tone control and eq are flat does the pre-amp or power amp play the greater role in defining the sound of a given speaker? 

 

The situation I am in is that the JBL studio L are awesome HT speakers but can be a little bright.  I specifically picked the Denon to power them because of its neutral sound.  My hope that by adding the Pioneer SX-850 I can make them slightly less fatiguing.  I could buy something like the  Emotiva EXP-2 at 300 watts x 2 to power the fronts entirely and leave the Denon to just drive the center and rears.  However I am concerned that the Emotiva being on the brighter side could make the problem worse.

 

Thanks for the input.  Thanks in advance


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Not recommended as noted in the Owner's manual.


----------



## batpig

Bottom line: Don't try to bi-amp with the internal amps AND an external amp. If you want more power, just power the fronts with the Pio SX-850 directly, forget about "passive bi-amping".


----------



## In the Round


Thanks guys.  I will try running fronts off of just the power amp then.

 

I understand that the bi-amp setup where the SX-850 powers only one set of drivers on the l890s negates the benefit of relieving the load on the Denon as it would still be using all seven internal amps.  For my understanding why isn’t it a good idea to use a power amp and the internal amp for each set of drivers on a bi-ampable speaker?  Would there be perceptible volume issues based on the different efficiencies of the two amps?  Like maybe the Denon internal amp might be more efficient than the pioneer power amp at a given volume resulting in unbalanced sound from my speaker.

 

 

*Batpig:  How much wattage does the Denon realistically push per channel; when all seven amps are in use?*

*Would using the SX-850 to drive one set of the surrounds and then reassign those two free internal denon amps to bi-amp the fronts be a better way to go?*


----------



## JHAz

Its not efficiency but how the different amps gain stages work that will unbalance the sound when biamping with different amps, at least sometimes. Passive biamping has a real, versus theoretical, chance of adding about 25 percent to max clean power. The tweeter just doesn't need much power with real content. Thats a theoretical one decibel increase. You need 3 dB (double the power) to get "one notch" louder. And if you aren't distorting with the internal amps the added unused power makes no audible difference


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *In the Round*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20010#post_23870562
> 
> 
> I understand that the bi-amp setup where the SX-850 powers only one set of drivers on the l890s negates the benefit of relieving the load on the Denon as it would still be using all seven internal amps.  For my understanding why isn’t it a good idea to use a power amp and the internal amp for each set of drivers on a bi-ampable speaker?



As JHaz noted, it would be a nightmare to try and align the two gain structures, and you wouldn't be getting any actual benefit for your troubles. The mid/tweeter require very little power to drive, so if you want to add more power to the fronts (and offload two channels of amplification from the receiver) then just use the SX-850 directly to amp them.



> Quote:
> *Batpig:  How much wattage does the Denon realistically push per channel; when all seven amps are in use?*



See here: http://www.soundandvision.com/content/denon-avr-3808ci-av-receiver-ht-labs-measures 



> Quote:
> *Would using the SX-850 to drive one set of the surrounds and then reassign those two free internal denon amps to bi-amp the fronts be a better way to go?*



Not necessarily. You don't really gain that much benefit from "receiver bi-amping" anyway. And the surrounds aren't taking up much power so "relieving" the receiver of a pair of surround speakers isn't going to have that much benefit in increased headroom.


----------



## rec head

I have never tried bi-amping speakers but if you search the forums you'll see that most folks don't really recommend this type (passive) bi-amping. I think many fall in the trap of "I can so I should". Go ahead and experiment but since you can't do quick A/B testing you won't really be able to compare unless the difference is truly dramatic.


----------



## In the Round


Thank you gentlemen.  That cleared things up for me.


----------



## zbrett

After 6 years, the HDMI out on my AVR-3808CI has stopped working. At first I thought it was some sort of HDMI handshake issue, but it got progressively worse and now won't work at all. Multiple hard resets did not make a different. Everything else works, but I miss having the on screen display. I'm wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if so, did they have the unit repaired, and what did it cost. I'm also considering replacing it with a Pioneer or Onkyo since this the second Denon receiver I've own that has crapped out on me after 5 years or so. Thanks.


----------



## cfraser

^ Could be the HDMI connector got stressed and is now not making contact on one or more pins. Gotta be careful with HDMI cables going into HDMI conns, best to support the cables so there's no stress. This is a common problem with these HDMI conns, any and all brands, and with only one output your options are limited. That is if it's just the connector...maybe get someone to wiggle it and see if you get some response. You certainly won't find Onkyo AVRs more reliable, Pioneer's better.










You know, you can get your menus via another format, like component or composite. For instance, I used the composite output to a separate small display. Less cables than component, and quality didn't matter for menus. And most displays will allow showing multiple inputs on split-screen i.e. Denon menus via component/composite, plus direct source input (BDP, cable box, etc.)


----------



## zbrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20010#post_23877643
> 
> 
> ^ Could be the HDMI connector got stressed and is now not making contact on one or more pins. Gotta be careful with HDMI cables going into HDMI conns, best to support the cables so there's no stress. This is a common problem with these HDMI conns, any and all brands, and with only one output your options are limited. That is if it's just the connector...maybe get someone to wiggle it and see if you get some response. You certainly won't find Onkyo AVRs more reliable, Pioneer's better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you can get your menus via another format, like component or composite. For instance, I used the composite output to a separate small display. Less cables than component, and quality didn't matter for menus. And most displays will allow showing multiple inputs on split-screen i.e. Denon menus via component/composite, plus direct source input (BDP, cable box, etc.)



I've tried to wiggle and unplug and plug in the HDMI connector, but it doesn't make a difference. I was also planning to set up the composite out as you described this afternoon.


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zbrett*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19980_90#post_23878034
> 
> 
> I've tried to wiggle and unplug and plug in the HDMI connector, but it doesn't make a difference. I was also planning to set up the composite out as you described this afternoon.



When you're working on the new connections take a flashlight and look into the hdmi connector to see if it has any lifted connector foils. This happened on mine within the first two years. Only way to fix is to replace the board with the HDMI and network stages on it.


----------



## DMONTY

All,


I'm getting some very annoying video distortion which reminds me of video compression artifacts. It seems to come and go, one moment I'm streaming an HD video from xbox live, then suddenly the video degrades. I thought it was a drop in bandwidth but Ive started to notice the same thing happening to different degrees in static images, like pictures viewed on apple tv, certain video games, and dvd movies played on my ps3. I've replaced the HDMI cable, turned off the upscaler, moved the HDMI connector from HDMI 1 to 2 and the problem persists. I also tried a new HDMI cable from the receiver TV out to the tv; no dice. Suspecting my receiver, I remove the 3808CI from the equation and plugged the xbox, ps3 , and apple tv directly to TV; the problem is solved. Unfortunately now have to pull the tv off the wall now when I want to plug in the former devices as my TV only has 3 HDMI inputs.


I'm hoping someone can recommend a fix (maybe a setting or reset) else I have to send this off for repair.


----------



## budwich

I wouldn't blame the receiver so fast. check your resolution setting (ie. things like "auto" or otherwise) in one setup (ie. thru the receiver) versus the other.


----------



## DMONTY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budwich*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20010#post_23915668
> 
> 
> I wouldn't blame the receiver so fast. check your resolution setting (ie. things like "auto" or otherwise) in one setup (ie. thru the receiver) versus the other.



I'll give that a try. Thanks.


EDIT: Not having any luck. So far connecting any device to the receiver results in the same artifacts, I am including a set of images showing what I am dealing with.


Here is an image connecting the Apple TV directly to the TV.
 


Here is the same picture viewed using the Apple TV -> Receiver -> TV.
 


The same happens using different cables, using different resolutions, or when using different devices.


----------



## cfraser

Does anybody know if Denon made Internet Radio AAC streaming work? Doesn't seem to work properly here, but I haven't used it on the 3808 for a while and might be doing something wrong. I know the original manual shows AAC as working in all modes _except_ IR. Almost all of the stations I would listen to have changed to AAC in the meantime (actually, only one hasn't changed), still listed in vTuner/radiodenon since I guess all the newer AVRs can use them (e.g. my X4000 can).


----------



## bigv44

In need of some suggestions here. Has anyone successfully connected their 3808 to a ps4? mine will flicker the ps4 screen a couple of times and then settle on black, no audio. direct connection between the ps4 and a sharp aquos (bought around the same time, 2007) is fine. I tried turning off the "auto" stuff in the ps4 (resolution, rgb, and one other acronym), but that didn't help. I've tried my old hdmi cable and the one shipped with the ps4. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

On the PS4, set the "Deep Color Output" setting to OFF


----------



## eulaersi

I'm having trouble with connecting hdmi devices to slot 1, 2 and 3. It seems that only slot 4 is working and active.


When I try to change the device settings to use hdmi slot 1, 2 or 3, I got a black screen. When I try to do this with the web app, the settings are automatically reset to "none".


This is the first time I encounter this problem. It worked perfectly for the last x years. But since last week, I cannot change this setting.


Any thoughts?


Ivan


----------



## jdsmoothie

Is it just 1 HDMI device that won't work on HDMI 1-3 or several HDMI devices won't work on them? If the latter, try resetting the microprocessor (press/hold the UP/DOWN arrows on front panel while powering on the unit) although note this will reset all settings to mfr default as well as require you to run Audyssey setup again so save the config file to a PC using the Web Control feature first. If still no joy, it's more likely HDMI board failure possibly caused by a recent voltage surge (storm perhaps?).


----------



## bigv44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20010#post_23954706
> 
> 
> On the PS4, set the "Deep Color Output" setting to OFF



The PS4 doesn't have this as an option that I could find. Under display, there is only Resolution, RGB Range and Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Range. I tried auto and full/limited for all of these to reduce the handshaking, but no luck.


----------



## sub0ptimal


Hi all, I could use some troubleshooting advice.

 

My AVR-3808CI recently started having a problem.  When connected to my HTPC, if I am at the desktop then the video passes through ok, but as soon as I play sound, I get a loud "pop", and the receiver switches off and flashes red.  This also happens sometimes when I change inputs on the receiver using the knob, even if I change to an input that is not connected to anything.  Another time this happens is when I reboot my HTPC, just the "taa-daa" Windows boot sound causes the receiver to turn off.

 

The owner's manual suggests this is caused by temperature too high, short circuit in speaker wires, or a damaged receiver.  The receiver is moderately warm but this has been normal as long as I've owned it.  My speaker wires are terminated with banana plugs.  I tried unplugging all speakers except one, and verified that the wires were ok.  Same problem.

 

I tried using a different receiver from another room.  I could only test the front speakers, but everything seemed to work ok.  I tried using the Denon but with a computer monitor instead of my projector.  Same problem.  I tried a different video source (PS3), and had the same problem.

 

Any other troubleshooting suggestions before I replace the receiver?

 

Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Although written for the newer model AVRs, give the tips suggested in the below post a try ....

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1465528/the-official-2013-denon-e-series-x-series-avr-model-owners-thread-faq/0_100#user_L12


----------



## sub0ptimal


Knock on wood, but it looks like following the directions for "microprocessor reset" did the trick.  I had to go set up my speakers again, but the protection cutoff is not happening anymore.  Thanks!


----------



## Derkstar


I just got a 3808 today and cannot get the HDMI out to work. I am attempting to input my laptop to the receiver by hdmi, then output to my projector by hdmi. The reciever only recognizes the laptop when connected to the HDP hdmi port. The audio goes through but no video. I matched the resolution of the projector to the laptop and also tried outputing to a computer monitor. I'm wondering why only the HDP port reconognizes it and why i can't get anything out of the HDMI?


----------



## jdsmoothie

An HDMI device may work on one input and not another as they are not all created equal based on different signal path distances. Also if the HDMI cable from the AVR to the PJ is > 20', you may need to add an HDMI repeater.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1465528/the-official-2013-denon-e-series-x-series-avr-model-owners-thread-faq/0_100#user_L12


----------



## Derkstar


Funny thing is when i changed the HDP input from HDMI port 2 to port 1,  the audio form the laptop works.Whatever HDMI port i change to HDP is the only one that can recieve a signal form the laptop.The HDMI to the projector is 30 feet, but worked great with my old AVR. I used a 10 foot when attempting to use the computer monitor. I was able to pull up the GUI using an analog output into the projector. Am I wrong to thing the Denon home screen should appear on the monitor even without a input signal. The menu appears when using a RCA but no the HDMI.


----------



## dirk1843

I would try something like a DVD or BluRay player for a test. From my experience with HTPCs, HDMI out of PC isn't always stable.


I would lose audio, have to re-synch for video, and just have funny issues especially if I changed inputs and came back to the HTPC or didn't start in the proper sequence.......for me was TV, AVR, then HTPC.


----------



## JayMan007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23801500
> 
> 
> I'm trying to upgrade my 3808ci it says to go to the denon website and when i go there it says click here and then takes you back to the main page. does anyone know how to get the upgrade or the phone number to call? thanks.
> 
> 
> nevermind, i found the number talked to a support guy and he says the upgrade is no longer available and most likely wont be available again. is anyone else finding this to be true? i thought i read on here it's supposed to be free now. oh well, might be time to upgrade if i could find another use for this receiver.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thecolonel*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/19950#post_23803034
> 
> 
> So I just called again into the support line. The guy told me at least 3 times there was no upgrade available and named off three different units and i kept repeating I had the 3808 he goes back and checks and turns out it is available. I had to give him my mac address, serial number and upgrade id number and it's supposed to show up within a week. He didn't mention a cost for it so I didn't ask. It says on the website it's $100 but people on here have said it's free. If and when it shows up I'll try to let people know, but it does appear as if it's still available just keep asking until they figure it out.



Haven't visited this forum in a while, but here I am.


Can you share the number you called and where/how you got an upgrade id?

If this upgrade if free, I would like to take advantage while still possible.


Thanks,

JayMan


----------



## ph3ng

Hi all


I am a little stuck here.


I just got a 4x2 Wryestorm HDMI Matrix.


I've got my cable tv plugged into input 1.

The WDTV is plugged into input 2

And the Output 1 in plugged into the denon.


For some reason, my WDTV is no longer able to output more than 2 channels.

When I go to the Audio Summary page - PCM Channel:2, Sample: 32 44 48 is all I see.


I am not sure what I've done wrong.


The connection to the denon has not changed - since it's all labelled.


All I've done - or think I have done anyway - is swap my previous HDMI switch with this HDMI Matrix......


Any one able to guide me on how to fix this??


Thank you.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Try powering off and uplugging the AVR and WDTV for a few minutes, then power on the AVR, waiting for it to completely power on, and then power on the WDTV.


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24006494
> 
> 
> Try powering off and uplugging the AVR and WDTV for a few minutes, then power on the AVR, waiting for it to completely power on, and then power on the WDTV.



Will give that a shot. thanks heaps!


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ph3ng*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24006504
> 
> 
> Will give that a shot. thanks heaps!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



Bummer...didn't work


----------



## jdsmoothie

Then it's likely a setting on the WDTV that is the limiting factor. Check the setting or try connecting the WDTV directly to the AVR and doing the same power cycle sequence.


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24006521
> 
> 
> Then it's likely a setting on the WDTV that is the limiting factor. Check the setting or try connecting the WDTV directly to the AVR and doing the same power cycle sequence.



Ok. I tried connecting it directly the AVR and all the audio options have come up. I used the cable that was connecting to the Denon directly previously.


Just swapped the HDMI cables used for the cable tv for the wdtv and the same issue comes up.


Not sure not if it's the matrix itself...


----------



## jdsmoothie

The issue you describe would be expected when there is a TV connected to the other HDMI output of the 4x2 matrix and playing the same source as is playing to the AVR, however, if you only have the AVR connected, it may be an issue with the switch itself.


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24006704
> 
> 
> The issue you describe would be expected when there is a TV connected to the other HDMI output of the 4x2 matrix and playing the same source as is playing to the AVR, however, if you only have the AVR connected, it may be an issue with the switch itself.



Hmmmmm drats... was hoping there wasn't any issues with the matrix itself. Anyway, i don't have a second output connected to the matrix currently.

So....back to store it is... sigh...


thank you very though for the time.


----------



## jdsmoothie

You may also want to try calling the store your purchased it from and see if they can provide any other troubleshooting tips prior to making the trip back to replace it.


----------



## ph3ng




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24006785
> 
> 
> You may also want to try calling the store your purchased it from and see if they can provide any other troubleshooting tips prior to making the trip back to replace it.



Alright this is for those who might face a similar in future. It was the WDTV that was the problem. The unit is somewhat wonky/sensitive??.

Anyway I plugged the WDTV direct to the Denon and ran the 360 via the matrix instead. The 360 had no sound issues. So it's all good now.


Thanks JD for all your help and suggestions.


----------



## CHuntMD

The WD Live (no sure of other models) seem to have a issue if the sound is left at Stereo (default) vs. HDMI passthrough. Had a similar issue at my father-in-laws over the T-Day Holiday. At random times the sound would garble up and he would have to turn it off to reset. Changes the sound settings and so far so good.


CEH


----------



## Thunder240

According to the specs published on pg 86 of its user manual, the 3808ci has an analog rated output of 1.2V, and a D/A rated output of 2.0V. Can someone explain what this means? I *think* the analog rated output refers to the maximum voltage of the preouts. True? what about the D/A rated output? If I'm playing from a digital source, does this mean my preouts can put out 2 volts?


If neither of these specs refer to preout voltage, does anyone happen to know what the max preout voltage is before they clip? I hope the preouts are more powerful than 1.2V. That's really low!


----------



## cfraser

^ They are "low"-ish. I don't know the actual pre output voltage, but aren't most HT power amps these days rated and designed for a 1V input? The typical HT 6-8 ohm speaker these days is fairly efficient compared to the old days, most amps can just laze along at way below 1V input most of the time.


It's when you move out of the "typical" HT speaker or amp range (like I do) where you may notice the output to be a few dB lower than you'd prefer.


----------



## McY

Hello,


I searched but could not locate, although I'm sure it's been covered...so apologies!


I would like to watch a video source, while listening to a different audio source - Watch the Fireplace Yule log on Netflix, on the TV, while listening to Pandora


They are set up to do each individually fine, but I cant get the settings correct for this cross type playing.


I'm a semi rookie to the receiver and feel positive it will do it, but the operator is lacking.

Any instruction would be much appreciated!


----------



## Thunder240

Right. I've got a 200wpc amp, but voltage gain is only a little over 27dB, meaning that with a 1.2V preout I can only get a 50-60% of my rated power.


But I thought 2V was supposed to be "standard"? Maybe not anymore.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24050849
> 
> 
> ^ They are "low"-ish. I don't know the actual pre output voltage, but aren't most HT power amps these days rated and designed for a 1V input? The typical HT 6-8 ohm speaker these days is fairly efficient compared to the old days, most amps can just laze along at way below 1V input most of the time.
> 
> 
> It's when you move out of the "typical" HT speaker or amp range (like I do) where you may notice the output to be a few dB lower than you'd prefer.


----------



## ravenzin

Thinking about replacing my Pioneer Elite VSX 82TXS with a used Denon AVR 3808CI or new (or refurbed) Denon AVR-X1000. I only have a 5.1 setup with no plans of upgrading anytime soon. I don't care a lot about features, except iPod playback (just plain convenient at parties). Both seem to be comparably priced. My room is mid-large (13 X 40). Would I benefit from the extra power of the 3808 or is the X1000 sufficiently sized? Is the build quality and SQ substantially better on the 3808 over the X1000? What price would you expect to pay for a used 3808? Would you recommend an aftermarket warranty? Is the iPod feature on the 3808 worthwhile (seems like the dock has mixed reviews)?


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ravenzin*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24061860
> 
> 
> Thinking about replacing my Pioneer Elite VSX 82TXS with a used Denon AVR 3808CI or new (or refurbed) Denon AVR-X1000. I only have a 5.1 setup with no plans of upgrading anytime soon. I don't care a lot about features, except iPod playback (just plain convenient at parties). Both seem to be comparably priced. My room is mid-large (13 X 40). Would I benefit from the extra power of the 3808 or is the X1000 sufficiently sized? Is the build quality and SQ substantially better on the 3808 over the X1000? What price would you expect to pay for a used 3808? Would you recommend an aftermarket warranty? Is the iPod feature on the 3808 worthwhile (seems like the dock has mixed reviews)?



The 3808 is an outstanding receiver. I have 2 of these in 2 different set ups and keep a third one as a backup. If you are buying a used one check to see if it has had the $100 Dynamic Volume and EQ feature that now comes standard on Denon's lower end models. I can't speak to the iPod feature as I do not use that. Build quality wise I would have to think the 3808 is far better. You are comparing what was an $1800 receiver with the upgrade built in Japan versus the $449 receiver built in China that weighs twice what the X1000 does. Most people no longer need the legacy inputs the 3808 has but with external in and outs it provides and lot of flexibility. The 3808 will not pass 3D but with any dual HDMI players such as the Oppo BDP-103, which I use that limitation is overcome and the result is outstanding. I also just run a 5.1 system but the 3808 can accommodate 7.1. As far as price. If you can find an as new in the box upgraded with the $100 feature set it should cost around $500 plus shipping. Perhaps more if you can actually find and brand new one but it might not have the upgrade which will cost another $100. If I were replacing my 3808's the only comparable Denon in my opinion would be Denon AVR-4520CI which has a few more features and costs $2499. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ravenzin

Thanks for the input. I think I got you correct in that only the earlier 3808s did not posses this upgrade but later in its life cycle the 3808 shipped with the upgrade standard. Am I right? Do you have any idea what year Denon included the upgraded Audyssey options for the 3808? Or is there a way to tell if the upgrade has been applied?


This one is definitely on my short list, though I'm now also considering a refurbed Marantz SR5007.


----------



## budwich

Regardless, the feature is free now, you just have to phone Denon and get them to "activate" the upgrade against your receiver and then you will be able to download / upgrade to the feature pack.


----------



## mrcarnut




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *budwich*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20040#post_24073347
> 
> 
> Regardless, the feature is free now, you just have to phone Denon and get them to "activate" the upgrade against your receiver and then you will be able to download / upgrade to the feature pack.



That's very interesting. Where did you see that it was now free? That would make a big difference as you could probably pick up a 3808 without the Feature Pack upgrade for less than $500 and if you could upgrade it for free it would be a great receiver at a great deal.


Denon never sold any of the 3808's with the upgrade standard so you would have to confirm with the seller it had been done or assume it was not but if it is now free it would not matter. I might pick up another one if that is the case.


----------



## budwich

I would suggest search or the phone... both cost you nothing... 


Merry Xmas


----------



## ravenzin

According to this thread, as of 2.9.13, it still costs $100. So definitely something to validate.

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1065934/the-official-denon-feature-pack-upgrade-thread/900


----------



## budwich

maybe... but I think you still need to do a better search...


----------



## cfraser

AFAIK the Audyssey upgrade is free, if it's still available. I don't think Denon made a big deal about it at the time, it was near the end of the 3808's sales time...probably so it wouldn't annoy people who paid. I didn't pay. But you need to get them to enable it for your MAC address first.


----------



## budwich




----------



## Sfniner

Hi there I have a denon 3808 I just wanted to see how do you guys have your receiver set up the surround sound mode the d comp ?


----------



## Neurorad

MAC address? Is that all that is needed, for the upgrade?


----------



## budwich

that and patience.


----------



## Neurorad

Hehe, thanks budwich.


----------



## Teris

Hey guys. It's a longshot, but I figured I'd ask here. I have a question about a directv remote controlling the volume on the 3808ci. My white directv remote (model rc64r) went crazy yesterday (merry xmas to me!), so I had to reset it. Now I can't get the volume to work on my 3808. It worked perfectly until yesterday. I programmed my TV from the switch on the remote and now the volume appears on the TV, but that obviously doesn't do anything because the volume runs to the amp. Does anyone know how to get the volume to work on the amp when in directv mode on the remote? Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Are you trying to control the AVR volume using the DTV remote or the AVR remote?


----------



## Teris

JD, I'm trying to control the AVR volume with the directv remote. It had been working fine until yesterday.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Did you reprogram the Denon code into the DTV remote again or use the Auto program feature on the DTV remote to let it find the correct code?


----------



## Teris

I programmed several codes. I found one that worked to turn off the power, but not the volume. I didn't see an auto find option. I have the genie model directv dvr, by the way.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Sorry .. older model DTV remote. On the Genie, you should just be able to select AVR3808.


----------



## Teris

Thanks, JD. I've ordered a new remote just in case. But I know this remote works because I've used it with the Genie for almost a year.


----------



## dangerfish

Hi all,


I'm looking for some feedback about replacing my 3808. I'm looking at the Denon AVR-X3000 mainly for the extra HDMI inputs. I see that it has 105 W per channel compared to 130 W per channel with the 3808. I'm running 7.1 surround in a room that is about 20x20. Am I going to notice a difference in the power output? We certainly never crank the system all the way up or anything like that. So I don't know if the decreased output would be noticed or not.


Thanks


Jay


----------



## batpig

Replacing the 3808 you should definitely get he X4000 or 4520 for audyssey XT32.


----------



## Gary J

Keep the 3800 and get a HDMI switch.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dangerfish*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20000_100#post_24127654
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some feedback about replacing my 3808. I'm looking at the Denon AVR-X3000 mainly for the extra HDMI inputs. I see that it has 105 W per channel compared to 130 W per channel with the 3808. I'm running 7.1 surround in a room that is about 20x20. Am I going to notice a difference in the power output? We certainly never crank the system all the way up or anything like that. So I don't know if the decreased output would be noticed or not.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Jay



Agree with batpig ... if you're going to buy a new AVR .. upgrade to better quality audio in the process with either the X4000 or flagship 4520CI (the current successor to your 3808CI).


----------



## rec head

There are a lot of us that went from the 3808 to the X4000. I think it was a good move. My sub blends with my speakers better with the XT32.


----------



## dangerfish

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I had been wondering if the 4000 would be a better upgrade and it looks like that is the way to go.


----------



## Dbertie

Good morning all.

Here is my 1st post regarding a problem with my AVR3808a which I am hoping one of the experienced members can help with.


My setup is a pioneer plasma 427 max screen resolution 1080i however it will take a 1080p picture and display it as a 1080i.

The receiver is the denon 3808a, which has all sources connected by HDMI.


My problem is that I have now connected a Xbox 1 to the receiver via HDMI. The xbox 1 outputs 720p and 1080p only. My pioneer will not accept the 1080p as a direct connection from the Xbox 1, so I connected the Xbox 1 through the receiver, set the Xbox 1 to 720p, set global Hdmi up scaling to A-H H-H. I then in the individual menu of each device enabled the video upscale / conversion to On. However after all this and for any source my tv only displays the input signal ie. 720p in 720p being displayed on the plasma. The same goes for my cable box 1080i I'm 1080i on the plasma. I have looked in the menu on the receiver HDMI Signal monitor and this confirms what the source signal is and what the output signal is. In all cases both are the same with no up scaling or down scaling. I have tried a microprocessor reset which did not solve the problem.

Please can anyone offers any help. The worrying thought us that my receiver had never worked correctly since purchasing it some years ago, but I have only tried the scaling function now.


----------



## batpig

I believe the Faroudja chip in the 3808 cannot cross-scale HD resolutions (720p - 1080i or vice versa) so it's working normally. Frankly you wouldn't want it to as this chip was pretty poor with HD deinterlacing performance, it's mainly good for SD scaling (eg 480i > 1080). Just turn the scaler off and let the signal flow through untouched, there is nothing that the 3808 can do to improve it. Even if it could you wouldn't see any benefit taking a 720p signal and then turning it to 1080i and then having the plasma scale it back down to its native resolution (probably 768p).


----------



## Dbertie

Batpig thank you for your answer. I did think that you could upscale hdmi or analogue sources to different resolutions. Perhaps I am wrong.


What would be the purpose of the up scale option within the menus?


Again thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## budwich

I think you will find bigpig's comments correct (most likely look at the notes in this area in the user manual). Why is this like that... well in your situation with a tv that doesn't accept 1080p, that the limitation of your setup on top of the limitation of the receiver. IF you had a TV that could support 1080p then the receiver would upscale accordingly and the feature would be "more useful".... withstanding bigpig's comment that there isn't much gain to begin with.


----------



## Dbertie

Thanks lads your comments are appreciated. Budwich on a final point. I am trying to up scale 720p to 1080i which is supported by my plasma. However I agree with batpig about the resolutions and what my tv is doing to the signal. Many thanks for your help


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

To confirm what batpig already indicated and per p. 30 in your Owner's manual ...


----------



## Dbertie

All batpig, budwich and jdsmoothie thank you so much for your help, you have saved me hours of messing around in settings and configurations. Perhaps I should have read the owners manual.


----------



## Dbertie

Sorry to raise this question again. I have now connected a Nintendo wii 420p via hdmi. I have set global upscale on, and assigned the hdmi input to use video conversion on. I have set the hdmi output to 1080i, and auto yet still my display shows 420p and the receiver signal status shows 420p in to 420p out. Again I still can not get any up scaling, any suggestions or should I just give up?


----------



## jdsmoothie

As noted in your Owner's manual on p. 8 .......


----------



## Gary J

Probably the same answers you got the first time. You better check the accuracy of this also -



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dbertie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20070#post_24130856
> 
> 
> My setup is a pioneer plasma 427 max screen resolution 1080i however it will take a 1080p picture and display it as a 1080i.


----------



## Dbertie


Thanks all again this newbie has decided to give up and watch 720p.

As you can gather I am inexperienced at AV audio and home cinema.

Ill give up on the scaling the Denon AVR 3808A Receiver won....


----------



## kevinwoodward

Winners never quit and quitters never win.


----------



## Dbertie

Taking inspiration from Kevinwoodward. I connected a Sony blu ray player set to the default 576 output via hdmi. Turned everything about upscaling on in all settings. And aargh the denon hdmi signal monitor still shows 576 in 576 out. The plasma also shows 576 being received. Now I give up.


----------



## eulaersi

I've bought a QNAP TS-870 to hook up to my Denon AVR-3808 to play with XBMC.


However, when I play AAC-encoded movies, the sound is transferred as stereo to my AVR-3808. I don't think this is an issue of Qnap, because when I hook up my Raspberry Pi with XBMC, I'm having the same problem.


Is the Denon AVR-3808 not capable of playing such files, or do I have to change settings somewhere?


Tx for your response.


----------



## CHuntMD

I'm in the same boat with AAC encoded movies like the ones from "YIFY". For the best sound I like DTS or TureHD. Look for "PublicHD" or "Sparks"


----------



## valquentine

Did you have any luck with this problem of yours? I too have a similar issue, after my update I can see the Add New Feature but it says "Not Registered".


----------



## GTLyon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcarnut*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20070#post_24073447
> 
> 
> That's very interesting. Where did you see that it was now free? That would make a big difference as you could probably pick up a 3808 without the Feature Pack upgrade for less than $500 and if you could upgrade it for free it would be a great receiver at a great deal.
> 
> 
> Denon never sold any of the 3808's with the upgrade standard so you would have to confirm with the seller it had been done or assume it was not but if it is now free it would not matter. I might pick up another one if that is the case.




I went to their website today and sent them a message stating that I heard that the Feature Package Upgrade was now free. They had me check to make sure my firmware was the latest, then had me get the upgrade ID. They then sent me a message that they have registered my receiver for the Upgrade Feature Package.

Didn't cost me a dime. So yes, it's free!!


----------



## bigv44

I upgraded my 3808 with the feature pack today as well. I called in to give my upgrade ID and it was completely painless.


Upgrade hotline:

1.877.924.5818


Upgrade ID can be found though:

Manual setup

Option setup

Add new feature


----------



## Ingeborgdot

So, if I call them they will tell me how to do all of this? Do I download it? Not sure how to get started I guess. Is the feature pack a good upgrade?


----------



## SMO5007

is this just for the 3808? Do they offer this for the 4308?


----------



## dirk1843

Other than the "new" features of the upgrade, does it seem to help with either:


stability of streaming internet radio, quickness of media server, or speed of HDMI handshake?


----------



## davelr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20070_90#post_24184008
> 
> 
> Other than the "new" features of the upgrade, does it seem to help with either:
> 
> 
> stability of streaming internet radio, quickness of media server, or speed of HDMI handshake?



nope, not as far as I've ever noticed


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dirk1843*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24184008
> 
> 
> Other than the "new" features of the upgrade, does it seem to help with either:
> 
> 
> stability of streaming internet radio, quickness of media server, or speed of HDMI handshake?



It's not a firmware fix. It's an addition of totally new features.


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SMO5007*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24183705
> 
> 
> is this just for the 3808? Do they offer this for the 4308?



Yes the upgrade was for both 3808 and 4308


----------



## CHuntMD

Anyone running Optical input? I figured this is the way to watch/listen to 3D videos. I picked up a BluRay (Samsung BD-7500) and it (according to Samsung Tech Support) will auto use the optical and then the HDMI (for sound).


Right now I have both the HDMI and Optical going to the 3808 then HDMI out to the TV.


I the denon setup for BluRay I setup to Optical 1 but if I pull the HDMI out of the BluRay the sound drops.


Does it make sense to take the HDMI from the BluRay to the TV directly and the optical to the 3808?


CEH


----------



## CHuntMD

SOLVED!! Once I "assigned" the HDP port (renamed to BluRay) HDMI to "None" the Optical cable started to work and I have sound from my THX Text Video I put together.


The old girl still has some life in her







Once I get the man cave finished it might be time to upgrade to a HDMI 2.0 AVR.


CEH


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHuntMD*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24186769
> 
> Anyone running Optical input? I figured this is the way to watch/listen to 3D videos. I picked up a BluRay (Samsung BD-7500) and it (according to Samsung Tech Support) will auto use the optical and then the HDMI (for sound).
> 
> 
> Right now I have both the HDMI and Optical going to the 3808 then HDMI out to the TV.
> 
> 
> I the denon setup for BluRay I setup to Optical 1 but if I pull the HDMI out of the BluRay the sound drops.
> 
> 
> Does it make sense to take the HDMI from the BluRay to the TV directly and the optical to the 3808?
> 
> 
> CEH



To watch 3d and get the best sound from the blu ray disc (DTS MASTER, and Dolby TRUE HD)........you will use one HDMI out from the 7500 to the 3808 ........and will always select that input on the receiver (say use HDP) for any use of your 7500. You will always select this same receiver input for 2d or 3d blue ray. Then you will have to run the 2nd HDMI output from your 7500 to a second HDMI input on your tv. So this means one HDMI cable is going from the 3808 monitor out..........to one input on the tv.........always use this tv input for anything you want to watch on the tv EXCEPT FOR a 3d Blu ray........in which case you MUST change to the other HDMI input on the tv (this is the other HDMI output from your 7500 to your tv).


You will notice that you can't see any info or onscreen displays from your receiver when viewing 3d........as that signal does not go through the receiver. All of this is necessary because the 3808 cannot switch 3d video..........it can however do everything else ...........mostly. You may have to check which HDMI out from your 7500 will go to the receiver and which will go to the tv in this scenario.......you may have to configure the two HDMI outputs in the 7500 menu system.


This all will give you full quality video and audio. It looks like Samsung tech support does not know how this should be done unless your tv only has one HDMI Input.


----------



## batpig

There is really nothing to "configure" on the HDMI inputs on a receiver beyond making sure the input is assigned to the name you are trying to use. When the audio comes in, the receiver will automatically detect and decode it.


So if something isn't coming in the way you think it should, it's almost certainly the SOURCE itself that is the issue.


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24190085
> 
> 
> There is really nothing to "configure" on the HDMI inputs on a receiver beyond making sure the input is assigned to the name you are trying to use. When the audio comes in, the receiver will automatically detect and decode it.
> 
> 
> So if something isn't coming in the way you think it should, it's almost certainly the SOURCE itself that is the issue.



I agree.......I said configure the 7500......not the receiver......I thought my advice was pretty good........and I was tired when I wrote it.......but was trying to be helpful to the other AVS member. What I was getting at......was that other Blu ray player's like my 103 require you to indicate which HDMI outputs are used or mode to be used etc...........I was letting CHuntMD know there may be a setting to check in his 7500 re using both HDMI outputs.


----------



## batpig

Sorry wasn't actually replying to you. Looks like the OP deleted his post at some point since I answered him this morning.


----------



## JKR1963

cool.......


----------



## CHuntMD

After working with the new setup I'm not happy with Samsung's video decoding compared to the WD Live. The TV has 4 HDMI inputs so I going to go just optical input to the 3808 from the BluRay and the WD Live. Unlike the Samsung devices the WD Live allows the separation of video and audio over different mediums. .

CEH


----------



## TK78

Sorry, Looks like I should have been here all along. This is my original post from yesterday on another thread. I'm pulling my hair out with this.


Hi there! I hope I have this in the right place....this is my first post. I'm having issues with my new UVERSE service and my existing surround sound rig. I have my HDMI's from the wireless UVerse box connected to my Denon 3808 to run my surround sound and then the video out HDMI running to my Samsung. I have multiple other devices running through the HDMI out Apple TV and a DVD but I get nothing when I connect the UVerse this way. I know the signal starts to process b/c I get the three start up dots for a period of time....20 seconds or so and then nothing. Just goes to the default black screen. Can somebody tell me what is going on or some type of workaround? I have updated the Denon....it's an older unit from 2008 but no issues until now. Thanks.


Samsung 46 inch LED


Denon AVR-3808 CI


ISB7005 Wireless Uverse Box


I have been told that the work around is to run my the U-Verse directly to my TV and then run the optical out to the Denon 3808 but what then? Where do I run it to there is only a handful on optical inputs on the Denon and what input what the Denon need to be set to to accept this signal? Very confused. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK78*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24220328
> 
> 
> Sorry, Looks like I should have been here all along. This is my original post from yesterday on another thread. I'm pulling my hair out with this.
> 
> 
> Hi there! I hope I have this in the right place....this is my first post. I'm having issues with my new UVERSE service and my existing surround sound rig. I have my HDMI's from the wireless UVerse box connected to my Denon 3808 to run my surround sound and then the video out HDMI running to my Samsung. I have multiple other devices running through the HDMI out Apple TV and a DVD but I get nothing when I connect the UVerse this way. I know the signal starts to process b/c I get the three start up dots for a period of time....20 seconds or so and then nothing. Just goes to the default black screen. Can somebody tell me what is going on or some type of workaround? I have updated the Denon....it's an older unit from 2008 but no issues until now. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Samsung 46 inch LED
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-3808 CI
> 
> 
> ISB7005 Wireless Uverse Box
> 
> 
> I have been told that the work around is to run my the U-Verse directly to my TV and then run the optical out to the Denon 3808 but what then? Where do I run it to there is only a handful on optical inputs on the Denon and what input what the Denon need to be set to to accept this signal? Very confused. Thanks for all your help!!



Do you get video when you connect the uverse box straight to tv? I was getting a blue screen from mine the other day. I turned the receiver off using the small power button. Once I turned it back on I had video back.


----------



## TK78

Yes, I can video when I connect the U-Verse directly through the TV.


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK78*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24220630
> 
> 
> Yes, I can video when I connect the U-Verse directly through the TV.



Try turning the receiver of using the small power button, and then back on.


----------



## TK78

yes, I have tried that a number of times. Turning it off, back on. Unplugging it and doing a complete reboot, etc. Nothing seems to help.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK78*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100_100#post_24220328
> 
> 
> I have been told that the work around is to run my the U-Verse directly to my TV and then run the optical out to the Denon 3808 but what then? Where do I run it to there is only a handful on optical inputs on the Denon and what input what the Denon need to be set to to accept this signal? Very confused. Thanks for all your help!!



The easiest connection would be to the optical input labeled (SAT) as noted in the image below. You would then simply need to select the SAT source on your remote when you wanted to listen to the audio through your surround speakers, and when you don't, simply use the TV's speakers as both the audio and video will be passing over the HDMI cable to the TV.


----------



## TK78

Thanks!!!! Is there any reason why that wouldn't work? I disabled my TV speakers and set to external speakers. TV is optical out and SAT in on Denon. Input on Denon is set to SAT. Hmmmm


----------



## ahreno

My receiver seems to have stopped displaying the OSD at least on this certain input. It always used to but I can't figure out why it isn't anymore. Volume doesn't show up, pressing menu doesn't show up... Also, if i switch to an input with no signal, the screen goes white/gray instead of the normal blue... i can navigate the menu on the front of the receiver but some guidance would be helpful.


also, what is the "correct" mode to keep the receiver in most of the time? Pure? STD?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

The "Video Convert" setting must be ON for each source. Most generally use the STD mode as PURE would disable bass management and Audyssey.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK78*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100_100#post_24222685
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!! Is there any reason why that wouldn't work? I disabled my TV speakers and set to external speakers. TV is optical out and SAT in on Denon. Input on Denon is set to SAT. Hmmmm



If it's not working ... perhaps the optical cable is defective, try using another cable. Also try the other 2 optical inputs on the AVR as well. As a test you could also try passing the optical audio from the cable/sat box or other device to the AVR to ensure you have the correct settings on the TV.


----------



## rec head

Running the HDMI to the TV and optical to the 3808 is pretty straight forward. Using a universal remote makes it very easy to use your setup this way.


1- Uverse-> TV via HDMI

2- Uverse ->3808 via optical (it can be any unused optical port)

3- switch the TV to the input you connected to

4- switch the 3808 to input you just connected to

5- if you use a Harmony other universal remote setup an activity that automates this switching


I don't know anything about your cable box but if it has component outputs you could connect that to the 3808 and the optical to the 3808. I don't know if any uverse channel is going to be 1080p so you aren't losing anything by using component.


----------



## ahreno




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20130#post_24229125
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> The "Video Convert" setting must be ON for each source. Most generally use the STD mode as PURE would disable bass management and Audyssey.



can you point me in the right direction of where video convert is located? Its a pain in the ass to try to navigate using just the receiver display!


----------



## jdsmoothie




----------



## ahreno

posted this in replay but i guess it was just in reply to the picture:


so for the source i renamed XBMC it shows video convert is on but there's o display of menu on screen, same with the source i renamed PS3. When i go Menu > Source Select > (source i renamed XBOX 360) > it just switches to that input and the display on the unit goes black and pressing menu doesn't bring up the menu on the units display... same with another source.


----------



## jdsmoothie

On the AVR remote, press AMP first and then MENU.


----------



## ahreno

i know how to get the menu up...


I'm saying if i hit menu then navigate to the source select > other > video convert that it's set to ON. but still no on screen display, only on the receivers display


----------



## cfraser

^ Don't know if it'll help, but this not only happened to me years ago (once), but I recall happened to others too. If I'm interpreting what you're saying correctly: everything set up correctly (


----------



## ahreno

that sounds about right. i never power off the receiver, i'll try that.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Before doing a soft reset (ie. unplugging the unit for 10 minutes or so) it's important to ensure the correct settings are enabled.


----------



## RichardTS


Hi All,

 

I have been successfully running uverse through my 3803ci for several years now. This is how I do it:

 

1. Use the TV/Cable input. For reasons completely unknown, this input is different from the others. A look at the HDMI circuit board shows that this HDMI goes to a different chip.

 

2. Make sure the uverse receiver is powered on ALWAYS.

 

3. Turn on the 3803ci and switch to TV/Cable.

 

This should work. It has worked for me since 2009 on multiple uverse DVR's ranging from Cisco to Motorola.

 

I hope this helps.


----------



## RichardTS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osu fan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24220420
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get video when you connect the uverse box straight to tv? I was getting a blue screen from mine the other day. I turned the receiver off using the small power button. Once I turned it back on I had video back.


Run HDMI from uverse box to the TV/Cable HDMI input. This works fine on my 3808ci. Turn on the uverse box first then the Denon. Leave the uverse receiver on ALL THE TIME. Only put the Denon in standby. When you take the Denon out of standby you should have uverse (press OK to watch).


----------



## osu fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RichardTS*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20130#post_24244565
> 
> 
> 
> Run HDMI from uverse box to the TV/Cable HDMI input. This works fine on my 3808ci. Turn on the uverse box first then the Denon. Leave the uverse receiver on ALL THE TIME. Only put the Denon in standby. When you take the Denon out of standby you should have uverse (press OK to watch).



Mines worked fine for 2 years with Uverse using the DVR input


----------



## IRJ

I have been using my Denon 3808 for near 6 years and until around a year ago it has given great service.

Since a year ago I have noticed a drop off in audio reproduction from all sources (TIVO, MP3, streaming services, Cable TV, Xbox, Roku 3 etc. etc. etc.) high grade input to low grade.

All of these use a multitude of separate inputs to the Denon and each I have calibrated as per manufacturers specific instructions).


I have upgraded the Denon to it's latest firmware. I have swapped devices around and gone thru a logical re-setup for each device and spent many "happy" hours each month on empirically changing the Denon audio settings and on the devices to see if I hit on any better settings in terms of clarity.

But I have failed. I have also changed all wires and all speakers and no improvement.

Has anyone experienced this kind of a problem, or have any words of wisdom? I must admit I have never been this stumped before. Unfortunately I don't have a handy other receiver to swap in and out so I could be looking at buying a new unit.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Have you tried resetting the microprocessor (p. 58 owner's manual)?


----------



## IRJ

Nope. He says as he heads towards the cupboard with all the manuals....


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20130#post_24256143
> 
> 
> Have you tried resetting the microprocessor (p. 58 owner's manual)?



I tired this last night. It was worth a shot so thanks for the suggestion, but sadly no real improvement.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Trying doing a network reset as well (press/hold the UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel while powering on the unit). Do at least 4-5 resets in succession. If still no joy, then repair is likely the next step.


----------



## IRJ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20130#post_24262187
> 
> 
> Trying doing a network reset as well (press/hold the UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel while powering on the unit). Do at least 4-5 resets in succession. If still no joy, then repair is likely the next step.



Regrettably this did not work. Thanks for the suggestions though it's appreciated.


----------



## budwich

sounds to me like you got a case of upgrade fever...


----------



## Arutha_conDoin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigv44*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100#post_24182941
> 
> 
> I upgraded my 3808 with the feature pack today as well. I called in to give my upgrade ID and it was completely painless.
> 
> 
> Upgrade hotline:
> 
> 1.877.924.5818
> 
> 
> Upgrade ID can be found though:
> 
> Manual setup
> 
> Option setup
> 
> Add new feature


Thanks. Will have to give this a try.


----------



## Jbarreca

Sorry to change topics a bit...but what is everyone using to play iTunes/iphone etc music on our 3808? I've searched around this thread and all over, is Apple TV the go-to solution? It would be nice to do it wirelessly through airplay and apple TV, just figured I'd ask before I ordered it and then found out there was something else I missed that was just as easy and a better option







Seems weird in this day to pay 100 bucks just to get iTunes into a device but seeing as our receiver is a few years old I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Gary J

But you get so much more than just iTunes.


----------



## batpig

If ALL you want is audio streaming there are cheaper options. You can find a used Airport Express for airplay streaming, or get a simple Bluetooth receiver.


But as Gary notes for the extra $40 or $50 you are getting a LOT of additional functionality.


----------



## JChin

Plus Amazon has the Apple TV (MD199LL/A) for $84 right now.


----------



## Jbarreca

Thanks guys. I saw it for 84 on amazon but wasn't sure if it was the current model, looks like it is, I'll get it ordered later today I guess







Thanks again guys


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Upgrade was successful. No issues getting it installed other than me plugging the cable into the wrong port at first. Once I realized I had it on the Denon link jack I swapped over and got my upgrade ID and gave the hotline a call. It only took a few minutes on the phone and then the install was about a half hour to do the upgrade. No to play around with the Audyssey Dynamic Volume to see how that works. That was what I was after for the upgrade.


----------



## sdstarnes

Hello,


After searching and reading several posts on network card failures on the Denon 3310CI and others, I was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue with their 3808CI?

Looks like my network card has suffered the same fate. Any links on where I could purchase a network card for my receiver?


Thanks in advance!


Steve


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Check with Denon's authorized part's distributors, but likely no longer available due to age of the AVR.

http://usa.denon.com/us/support/pages/partsdistributors.aspx


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Any chance you can use a USB wireless adapter? I am guessing not since you probably need to install a driver, but that would he a good workaround.


----------



## ginnywop

Apologies and thanks in advance as this may have come up in another post and probably has a simple explanation....


I've had my 3808 for about 6 years now, and just yesterday I started having problems with it passing video from the DVR to my TV monitor. I've always turned the monitor off, put the AVR in standby mode and left my comcast cable box/DVR on every night when going to bed. In the morning I just turn on the monitor and AVR...been doing this for 6 years. Yesterday when I did this I had no video on the TV (monitor displays 'no input signal'). However, if I power off the TV and leave the AVR and cable box on, audio passes fine. I did run some tests...

1. Audio AND video pass from the PS3 thru the AVR and to the monitor ok.

2. Swapped out HDMI from DVR to AVR, no change.

3. Powered off both DVR and AVR, no change.

4. Tried several power off/on combinations (below).


What does seem to work (and this is the only combination) is when I turn everything off (AVR standby), then turn it all on in this order: TV monitor, AVR, cable box. But, no scenario leaving the DVR on while the other 2 are shut down passes video anymore once I turn on the AVR and TV. It's like some sort of handshake issue between the AVR/DVR and I'm not sure which one is the problem. I was leaning toward the AVR because it also started having sound issues with the right channel bank a few months ago. Left and center audio is okay, but no sound from the right speaker unless I turn up volume to -10db at which point it 'kicks in' (tried new speaker wire/plugs too). Maybe it needs to be serviced, not sure what's going on but figured I would check here first.


----------



## ph3ng

Hi everyone, I just got the med8er 1000X3D and am running it with a denon 3808c.


For some reason, the volume overlay from the denon is not being displayed. I need to look at the amp itself to see how high the volume is. The volume overlay works fine with all my other devices - oppo - xbox - ps3 - wdtv - cable tv.


Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated Thank you.


----------



## blairy

Is the med8er 1000x3D a 3D device? If so the 3808 is not 3D capable. It does pass through some signals but this may be why you lose the volume overlay.


If your device is not 3D try resetting the AVR using the small 'power' button.


blairy


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ph3ng*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100_100#post_24479686
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I just got the med8er 1000X3D and am running it with a denon 3808c.
> 
> 
> For some reason, the volume overlay from the denon is not being displayed. I need to look at the amp itself to see how high the volume is. The volume overlay works fine with all my other devices - oppo - xbox - ps3 - wdtv - cable tv.
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated Thank you.



Although the "Video Convert" setting normally defaults to ON, ensure that is the case for the source name being used for the Mede8er as it is required in order to overlay the volume on the video. Also make sure the Mede8er has the latest firmware installed.


----------



## SteveMarkB


OK I give up... I just do not know how to fix this issue and I have searched everywhere.  Here is the situation.

 

I recently bought a new Samsung 55" LED FH6030, I disconnected the TV that was already working and as soon as I did this, my TiVo Premier started to reboot itself continuously.  Now I know it is not the TiVo that is causing this issue since I connected a second TiVo Premier and it too started to continuously reboot itself.  I then tried connecting the TiVo directly to the TV and by pass my Denon AVR-3808CI and lo and behold, my TiVo stopped rebooting.  So my assumption is, the Denon is the root cause but I do not know why.  It was working moments before I made the switch then this.  What setting am I missing or is it something else.  If you have a suggestion, please let me know.


----------



## cfraser

^ Turn off HDMI Control. If you have it turned on, this is almost certainly the problem. It only occasionally works as desired with any brand of anything lol. Hope this helps... I know it's not in the original manual if that's where you were looking, this added feature is in a manual addendum.


----------



## SteveMarkB


First thank you very much for taking time out to help, I do appreciate it.

 

I saw that this could be a solution elsewhere but I am unable to locate this setting in the Manual Options or under HDMI settings.  Where is this located?


----------



## SteveMarkB


UGH it seems that at one point I needed to purchase a Feature Package to gain access to this.

 


> Quote:
> Please note that the AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI models did not have CEC control until after the firmware Feature Package Upgrade. The AVR-5308CI and AVP-A1HDCI models had CEC control after their first feature update. To obtain the Feature Package Upgrade for the AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI models"


 

Question is, can I still get this feature or am I SOL?


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveMarkB*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20160#post_24517709
> 
> 
> UGH it seems that at one point I needed to purchase a Feature Package to gain access to this.
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, can I still get this feature or am I SOL?



You don't have to say UGH...............I had to pay for it about 5 years ago and now it is free..................UGH........................


----------



## cfraser

Oh, sorry about that. I thought it was a feature that was in a (free, regular) FW update. Well if you don't have it, you can't turn it off







, so I guess it's not your problem then. My next guess would be a setting on the TV, probably should have been my first guess since that's what changed. Maybe ask in the thread for the specific TV?


Regardless, I don't think you want to get the FW upgrade (somehow) just for the HDMI control, since that is very unlikely to help you re your issue, more likely it will make it more inscrutable.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveMarkB*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100_100#post_24517327
> 
> 
> OK I give up... I just do not know how to fix this issue and I have searched everywhere.  Here is the situation.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a new Samsung 55" LED FH6030, I disconnected the TV that was already working and as soon as I did this, my TiVo Premier started to reboot itself continuously.  Now I know it is not the TiVo that is causing this issue since I connected a second TiVo Premier and it too started to continuously reboot itself.  I then tried connecting the TiVo directly to the TV and by pass my Denon AVR-3808CI and lo and behold, my TiVo stopped rebooting.  So my assumption is, the Denon is the root cause but I do not know why.  It was working moments before I made the switch then this.  What setting am I missing or is it something else.  If you have a suggestion, please let me know.



Connect the TiVo (HDMI) to the TV and TiVo (optical) to the AVR.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20160#post_24518130
> 
> 
> Connect the TiVo (HDMI) to the TV and TiVo (optical) to the AVR.



Then you will have issues with Netflix since optical can't carry the DD+ that Netflix uses for 5.1 audio.


----------



## JKR1963




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20160#post_24518400
> 
> 
> Then you will have issues with Netflix since optical can't carry the DD+ that Netflix uses for 5.1 audio.



But it should carry DD5.1.


----------



## jdsmoothie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aaronwt*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20100_100#post_24518400
> 
> 
> Then you will have issues with Netflix since optical can't carry the DD+ that Netflix uses for 5.1 audio.



No, but it can carry the down mixed DD 5.1 and likely resolve the OP's issue as well.


----------



## cfraser

Just curious: why can't he connect the TiVo HDMI to the 3808? I know he can avoid his issue by connecting it straight to the TV, he told us that, but why do you have to do this? It seems weird to me, is it a TiVo problem? I never had a prob connecting anything HDMI to the 3808, in fact I really liked its reliability that way (still have mine), so as I said, I'm curious.


----------



## SteveMarkB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JKR1963*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20160#post_24517829
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to say UGH...............I had to pay for it about 5 years ago and now it is free..................UGH........................


JKR1963,

 

Thank you for replying, I am hopefully going to get this resolved soon.  Do you happen to know where I can find the Feature package to download or do I need to contact Denon for support?


----------



## Schwa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SteveMarkB*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20150_50#post_24519401
> 
> 
> JKR1963,
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying, I am hopefully going to get this resolved soon.  Do you happen to know where I can find the Feature package to download or do I need to contact Denon for support?


You'll need to call Denon.


----------



## SteveMarkB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cfraser*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20160#post_24519000
> 
> 
> Just curious: why can't he connect the TiVo HDMI to the 3808? I know he can avoid his issue by connecting it straight to the TV, he told us that, but why do you have to do this? It seems weird to me, is it a TiVo problem? I never had a prob connecting anything HDMI to the 3808, in fact I really liked its reliability that way (still have mine), so as I said, I'm curious.


I did call TiVo about this originally and at first they made the assumption that it was a failed hard drive.  I had a second TiVo Premiere in another room so I swap them to see if it was indeed a hard drive failure and sure enough the first TiVo function normally and the second TiVo started to behave as the first.  I then called TiVo again to see if they could figure out what was happening, all they could do was thank me for presenting them with a problem they have never heard of before nor had a solution for.  That was when I decided to connect it directly to the TV to see if the Denon was potentially the root cause.  Since this worked, I figure there is something going on with the Denon that is somehow making the TiVO continuously reboot.  By the way I did update the firmware on the Denon (I guess this did not provide me with the Feature Package as well), before posting this.  I will try calling Denon and update after I talk to them.


----------



## aaronwt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20160#post_24518751
> 
> 
> No, but it can carry the down mixed DD 5.1 and likely resolve the OP's issue as well.



Does the TiVo Downmix it? The only downmixing I've seen from the TiVo is when it outputs 2.0 pcm. Otherwise from Netflix I've only seen DD+. When I've sent it to a device that can only handle the legacy codecs I get no audio. I do only use HDMi though. I haven't used a legacy optical connection in many, many years.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

If it's not possible to select lossy DD 5.1, then the only option would be Stereo PCM 2.0 and then use DD PLII to simulate 5.1, which also gets the job done as well.


----------



## SpedInFargo

I'm having a problem with my headphone jack. A long time ago the door closed on it when I had a headphone adapter and it got jammed in there - however it was in a state where it didn't think headphones were connected so no problem.


Since I'm getting ready to sell the unit I thought I would try and get the adapter out of it but I managed to jam it even further down. Now it is not outputting sound to the speakers because of this. Getting inside the unit to the headphone jack seems like a very complicated process.


First of all, if the word "monitor" shows up just above the speaker output does this mean that the headphones are engaged? It doesn't really say in the manual but that's what I'm assuming.


Is there any way to fake the system into thinking there are no headphones plugged in?


Finally, I see there is a service manual floating around to look at - does anyone have any advice for me if I start trying to take it apart to get at the headphone jack from the back?


Thanks...


----------



## SpedInFargo

I sent out a couple PM's but if anyone has the service manual laying around, any chance I could get a copy? The only one I can find is on scribd which charges $9 to download the PDF...


Thanks a lot...

sped


----------



## Tom C

I’ve had the 3808ci since new and haven’t had any problems with it till last night. I turned it on and got nothing but a green screen. I tried several inputs and still the same thing. Also, no OSD (on screen display). I turned it off and waited a few minutes. I turned it back on and then it seemed to be normal. The picture from my DirecTV came through ok. I then switched it to the blu-ray input and instead of a dark screen with a faint “Denon” in the background I got a white screen. Same with other inputs. I put on a blu-ray and the video info came through ok. Still no OSD. No volume, no menu, etc., just source video. I’m current with the firmware and do not have the feature upgrade pack.


I won’t get to messing with it till later, busy morning, but I’m hoping to get some ideas on what’s wrong before I do.


Thanks!


Edit 1:30pm: I read where some have done a "soft reset." I turned off the main power switch and then unplugged the receiver for about 15min. I then plugged it back in, turned on the main power and then turned it on (pwr/stby switch). Now I'm back in business. Dark screen with a faint “Denon” in the background and OSD is back.


----------



## RichardTS


Maybe a little late but a 3808cii WILL pass a 3D signal. Used to do it all the time from a Cox Cable box through the receiver to my 3D TV.


----------



## batpig

Well yes and no. Cable TV signals are low bandwidth (1080i / 720p) so the standard HDMI 1.3 connection with bandwidth for up to 1080p/60 is sufficient to pass the 3D signals for lower rez signals. However it CAN'T pass a full 1080p 3D signal.


----------



## RichardTS


I haven't tested it with 1080p so you may be right. But it WILL do 1080i (I don't do 720p).


----------



## JakiChan

Has anyone had the remote codes for DynamicEQ added to a remote? Does the 3808ci understand them? I'd love to be able to turn it on/off with the remote.


----------



## hansangb

which remote would that be for? URC has them, and Harmony has them.


----------



## BGLeduc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24660005
> 
> 
> Has anyone had the remote codes for DynamicEQ added to a remote? Does the 3808ci understand them? I'd love to be able to turn it on/off with the remote.



They are in the Harmony database for the 3808. I had both the Aud toggle and DVOL/DEQ toggle on my Harmony One. Works fine.


----------



## JakiChan

Is it my imagination, or are the Audssey settings per-interface? I turned DynamicEQ off on my Xbone interface and it's staying off, but is on for the interface on my cable box.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BGLeduc*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24660015
> 
> 
> They are in the Harmony database for the 3808. I had both the Aud toggle and DVOL/DEQ toggle on my Harmony One. Works fine.



I'm not seeing them in my Harmony software. Are there multiple versions of the 3808 in Harmony's database?


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24694019
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing them in my Harmony software. Are there multiple versions of the 3808 in Harmony's database?



It seem so, actually. I actually added another 3808 to the Harmony software and the commands are there. But it looks like if they add things to the device profile it doesn't update the software....


----------



## batpig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24693843
> 
> 
> Is it my imagination, or are the Audssey settings per-interface? I turned DynamicEQ off on my Xbone interface and it's staying off, but is on for the interface on my cable box.



Not your imagination. That's by design, for all Audyssey settings. If you think about it it makes sense, for example you might want to use Dynamic Vol with the cable box to control loud commercials but leave it off for the blu ray player when you want full dynamic range. That way you configure an input how you want it and then you don't have to remember to constantly change settings when you switch inputs.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24694037
> 
> 
> It seem so, actually. I actually added another 3808 to the Harmony software and the commands are there. But it looks like if they add things to the device profile it doesn't update the software....



Another update for folks - if you go to say "troubleshoot" you can update the profile. Now I have the commands.


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *batpig*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24694047
> 
> 
> Not your imagination. That's by design, for all Audyssey settings. If you think about it it makes sense, for example you might want to use Dynamic Vol with the cable box to control loud commercials but leave it off for the blu ray player when you want full dynamic range. That way you configure an input how you want it and then you don't have to remember to constantly change settings when you switch inputs.



Oh, it makes TOTAL sense. But it requires more work for the engineers and sometimes they won't do it. I'm thrilled it works that way. Now I just have to figure out what all the commands for Audssey do - it's confusing.


EDIT: Here's what didn't make sense. You can't have Dyn Vol on and Dyn EQ off. So you can toggle the dynamic volume on/off, have it on and pick the level, or turn EVERYTHING off. That make sense now.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24694229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24694037
> 
> 
> It seem so, actually. I actually added another 3808 to the Harmony software and the commands are there. But it looks like if they add things to the device profile it doesn't update the software....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another update for folks - if you go to say "troubleshoot" you can update the profile. Now I have the commands.
Click to expand...


I tried that and it added a 3808 "AVR Receiver 2" and didn't carry over my existing settings. Is there a way to just update the codes or do I have to add the 2nd AVR and go through the setup recreating what I did for the existing one?


----------



## JakiChan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24695164
> 
> 
> I tried that and it added a 3808 "AVR Receiver 2" and didn't carry over my existing settings. Is there a way to just update the codes or do I have to add the 2nd AVR and go through the setup recreating what I did for the existing one?



It created an AVR Receiver 2 and had me go through a moderately lengthy re-setup process (confirming inputs and whatnot) but all of my settings and customized buttons carried over. And all of my activities were moved to the new AVR device.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JakiChan*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24695175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24695164
> 
> 
> I tried that and it added a 3808 "AVR Receiver 2" and didn't carry over my existing settings. Is there a way to just update the codes or do I have to add the 2nd AVR and go through the setup recreating what I did for the existing one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It created an AVR Receiver 2 and had me go through a moderately lengthy re-setup process (confirming inputs and whatnot) but all of my settings and customized buttons carried over. And all of my activities were moved to the new AVR device.
Click to expand...


Thanks! I'll give it another shot. I tried to rush through it and I should have waited till I had more time. Dinner was ready and last night was one of those rare occasions when I get the house to myself. I installed the feature pack over the weekend. Big difference with Dynamic EQ. I really like it. Watched Skyfall earlier this week and Olympus Has Fallen last night. They sound so much better!


----------



## Bob Olink

I just lucked into a near-mint 3808CI at the Goodwill yesterday for $39.99. It didn't have the main remote but did have the secondary one still in the plastic, an AM antenna and the power cord. I checked it out and everything seems to work fine, all the channels and the HDMI ports. Let it pump for a couple of hours with no problem. It did get pretty toasty but not too hot for an AVR in my experience. I haven't checked the analog inputs except for the CD which worked. Forgot to check the tuner, I seldom use them on any of my receivers. I have an Onkyo TX-NR807 in my main system that I like a lot but would like to sub the Denon in just to try it out. Trouble is the logistics are just too much what with the positioning of everything and all my equipment, all the wires even though labeled, and a bad back to go with it all. Probably play with it a few more days then maybe ebay it. Hate to but these still go for some good change. Very attractive unit, I really like Denon stuff.


----------



## kevinwoodward




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Olink*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24760801
> 
> 
> I just lucked into a near-mint 3808CI at the Goodwill yesterday for $39.99. It didn't have the main remote but did have the secondary one still in the plastic, an AM antenna and the power cord. I checked it out and everything seems to work fine, all the channels and the HDMI ports. Let it pump for a couple of hours with no problem. It did get pretty toasty but not too hot for an AVR in my experience. I haven't checked the analog inputs except for the CD which worked. Forgot to check the tuner, I seldom use them on any of my receivers. I have an Onkyo TX-NR807 in my main system that I like a lot but would like to sub the Denon in just to try it out. Trouble is the logistics are just too much what with the positioning of everything and all my equipment, all the wires even though labeled, and a bad back to go with it all. Probably play with it a few more days then maybe ebay it. Hate to but these still go for some good change. Very attractive unit, I really like Denon stuff.



are your speaker wires on banana plugs?

if they are this task seems rather small?

unless it's all crammed in tight somewhere...


i think the denon is better than the onkyo...

no 3d but the sound is better...


check it out.


if this one is getting warmer than the onkyo then something could be wrong

as I have the opposite problem on 2 onkyos vs the denon


----------



## Bob Olink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinwoodward*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24762833
> 
> 
> are your speaker wires on banana plugs?
> 
> if they are this task seems rather small?
> 
> unless it's all crammed in tight somewhere...
> 
> 
> i think the denon is better than the onkyo...
> 
> no 3d but the sound is better...
> 
> 
> check it out.
> 
> 
> if this one is getting warmer than the onkyo then something could be wrong
> 
> as I have the opposite problem on 2 onkyos vs the denon



Yeah, all my wires are on banana plugs and labeled but in a tight spot. If only the swap were easier I'd love to do it. There is plenty of ventilation but the TV stand is against the wall and my weighty Klipsch RF-7 makes it a tight squeeze. All my other wiring runs through this same area to feed the rest of the house. It would be a serious pain to swap but not impossible if it weren't for my back being out.


One thing I like about the Onkyo is the height speakers, I can definitely hear them on some movies and I've got the vertical space for them.


I wouldn't say the Denon runs warmer than the Onkyo, they both get pretty toasty. I did finally check the tuners and they work fine.


I may end up keeping it until my back gets better, it would be tough to pack and lug to the post office the way I am now. I know if I sell the Denon, the Onkyo will blow up right after I get back from the post office.


----------



## aaronwt

I've been running a fan on top of my Denon receivers over the last ten years. I whisper quiet fan that comes on when the receiver does. WHich produces just a little airflow. It's worked well with my 3808.


----------



## Tom C




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Olink*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24760801
> 
> 
> I just lucked into a near-mint 3808CI at the Goodwill yesterday for $39.99. It didn't have the main remote but did have the secondary one still in the plastic, an AM antenna and the power cord. I checked it out and everything seems to work fine, all the channels and the HDMI ports. Let it pump for a couple of hours with no problem. It did get pretty toasty but not too hot for an AVR in my experience. I haven't checked the analog inputs except for the CD which worked. Forgot to check the tuner, I seldom use them on any of my receivers. I have an Onkyo TX-NR807 in my main system that I like a lot but would like to sub the Denon in just to try it out. Trouble is the logistics are just too much what with the positioning of everything and all my equipment, all the wires even though labeled, and a bad back to go with it all. Probably play with it a few more days then maybe ebay it. Hate to but these still go for some good change. Very attractive unit, I really like Denon stuff.



Awesome, congrats! Great find. If you haven't already this would be a good time to update the firmware. Depending on your setup it'll be easier to do outside the rack. Also, the Feature Pack Upgrade is free for the 3808:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1065934/the-official-denon-feature-pack-upgrade-thread/900#post_24180201 


Posts 919-930.


----------



## Bob Olink




> Quote:
> I've been running a fan on top of my Denon receivers over the last ten years. I whisper quiet fan that comes on when the receiver does. WHich produces just a little airflow. It's worked well with my 3808.



A fan sounds like a good idea. Do you use it to evacuate the hot air or blow cooler air in?


----------



## Bob Olink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tom C*  /t/860539/the-official-denon-avr-3808ci-thread/20190#post_24764728
> 
> 
> Awesome, congrats! Great find. If you haven't already this would be a good time to update the firmware. Depending on your setup it'll be easier to do outside the rack. Also, the Feature Pack Upgrade is free for the 3808:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1065934/the-official-denon-feature-pack-upgrade-thread/900#post_24180201
> 
> 
> Posts 919-930.



I did the firmware upgrade already and was surprised at the amount of time it took. The front display showed the progress so I wasn't worried it failed. Hey thanks for the link to Feature Pack, I was unaware it existed. The more I look at this unit the more I want to keep it. Love these good scores at the thrift store, they don't happen very often so that makes them all the sweeter.


----------



## gcoupe

Has anyone else found that the "Server Disconnected" problem has returned? I thought that it had been fixed a couple of years back by the last firmware upgrade from Denon, but about a month ago, the Denon started to display "Server Disconnected" after a couple of hours of using internet radio or streaming to the Denon 3808. Have Rhapsody changed the IP addresses of their servers recently?


See http://gcoupe.wordpress.com/2009/01/28/now-you-see-it%e2%80%a6/ for more details on the issue.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Rhapsody changed their servers at the end of 2013 which caused this problem. A firmware update was released (although not sure if it made it down to the 3808) so ensure the 3808 has the most up to date firmware installed.


----------



## gcoupe

Damnation - so it was a change to the Rhapsody servers. Unfortunately, Denon do not seem to have released a firmware update for the 3808, so I'll have to put a new rule in the router's firewall. Do you have any idea of what the IP address and the TCP port number of the new Rhapsody service might be?


Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Sorry, but no. Are any USA owners with updated firmware able to access Rhapsody?


----------



## rotohead

I've subscribed to Rhapsody for six or seven years. Use it mostly thru my iPhone and Sonos units. Also thru a Panny BluRay unit. All of them work pretty consistently well. The 3808 is by far the worst of all. I had terrible interactions with Denon when the feature pack was first released. They did nothing in the early years to try and fix the problem but to blame me and my home network for the 'server disconnected' error msgs. I did my best troubleshooting (taking the unit to a family members house that had completely different ISP, network, etc) and would report back to Denon as they asked. I got nothing in return. As it turned out (and was mentioned above) it was Denon's issues all along. Even to this day after the firmware upgrades, the interface suddenly stops, disconnects unexpectedly, and many more issues. I love the 3808 for all the other things it provides to my home theater setup but streaming Rhapsody is where it falls flat on it's face.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^

Understood ... at the very least you are able to connect to the Rhapsody servers?


----------



## rotohead

Yes, it will eventually connect. Might take multiple attempts but it will connect.


----------



## jdsmoothie

So that confirms the USA models got the firmware update. Thanks.


----------



## rotohead

And just for clarity, I have a Charter cable modem connection (tests out at 35megs consistently). I've done port forwarding, isp address reservations, QoS settings, etc. No router settings seem to completely eliminate the disconnect issues. I think the forwarding helped to most. I spent way too much of my spare time dealing with it. Finally bought some Sonos gear to supplement my HT and that's been nearly flawless.

Just my opinion.


----------



## gcoupe

Thanks for the responses on the "Server disconnected" issue. I've submitted a support request to Denon's local support here in the Netherlands asking for the firmware update to be released here in Europe. I'll see what happens and report back here.


----------



## gcoupe

Well, no luck with Denon support here in the Netherlands on the "Server Disconnected" issue.


Their first suggestion was to reset the microprocessor, which I did, and of course it did not resolve the issue. Now they are saying that they have checked with Denon engineers, and 

"our engineers have advised that the best course of action would be to get the unit checked at our service agent as they feel that the receiver may have developed some kind of an issue on a hardware level."​
So, no firmware update here in Europe, and taking the unit along to a service depot ain't going to resolve anything either.


----------



## venon1313

Recently I bought a Dune HD base 3D media player. I connected it to my Denon 3808 through HDMI and image quality was good, but not as good as my Denon dbt 3313.
I have found that Dune has deep color settings. Mine was 8 bit default, so I changed it to 10 bit and the image improved a lot. Then I tried 12 bit but Denon 3808 seems not to accept this setting. The image appears and disappears constantly. Reading the manual, somewhere is said that Denon 3808 supports 12 bit deep color. Connecting Dune direct to the TV I can use 12 bit deep color without any issues. Anyone knows how to solve this? Thanks.


----------



## CHuntMD

The 3808 does not allow 3D pass through. For my WD TV Live! I run the HDMI to the TV and the optical audio to the 3808. I do the same with the 3D BlueRay.


----------



## aaronwt

The 3808 has no problem with 2D 12bit Deep Color.


----------



## venon1313

If I set the video output of the Dune in 1080i/60 instead of 1080p/60 it works.


----------



## aaronwt

venon1313 said:


> If I set the video output of the Dune in 1080i/60 instead of 1080p/60 it works.


If it is 2D and you need to drop it down then I would try a different HDMI cable.


----------



## venon1313

aaronwt said:


> If it is 2D and you need to drop it down then I would try a different HDMI cable.


Thanks. It's 2D. 3D is disabled on Dune because my Tv is 2D. I had imagined that the problem could be the cable. Then I used the cable that runs from 3808 to the TV to connect the Dune directly on the TV. IT worked fine at 1080p and 12-bit deep color. Very strange.


----------



## JetSnake

With the Denon AVR-3808, is it possible to switch HDMI input to optical output? Here's the deal, I have my xbox one set to source select (DVD) (HDMI 1), I have video through the TV and audio through the main speakers just fine, but I want to run an optical line from the 3808 to my turtle beach headset. 


Even if I run an optical line from the xbox one to the 3808, I can't get any optical output with the source select (DVD). 


However, I can get cable TV audio through the head set with the source select to (SAT). I have a coaxial line running from the cable box to the TV, an optical line from the output of the TV to the input of the 3808. 


So I'm lead to believe that what I'm trying to do is possible, but reading the Denon manual and trying to figure this out is not easy, please help. 


In an ideal world, I'd like to hook both the xbox 360 and xbox one to the 3808 and have optical audio to the headset from both.


----------



## runekc

*Left surround channel*

Hi, I have had this receiver since January and without any problems but for the last couple of months the left surround channel has started to lose sound, if I turn up the volume it comes back and today I found out that if I tap the right side of the receiver the sound also comes back. Does anyone have any experience regarding that?
It sounds like a poor soldering, it has to be said that the receiver is in a rack where it is getting pretty hot, I have a fan that pushes the air away from it though.

Best regards
Rune


----------



## hansangb

JetSnake said:


> With the Denon AVR-3808, is it possible to switch HDMI input to optical output? Here's the deal, I have my xbox one set to source select (DVD) (HDMI 1), I have video through the TV and audio through the main speakers just fine, but I want to run an optical line from the 3808 to my turtle beach headset.
> 
> 
> Even if I run an optical line from the xbox one to the 3808, I can't get any optical output with the source select (DVD).
> 
> 
> However, I can get cable TV audio through the head set with the source select to (SAT). I have a coaxial line running from the cable box to the TV, an optical line from the output of the TV to the input of the 3808.
> 
> 
> So I'm lead to believe that what I'm trying to do is possible, but reading the Denon manual and trying to figure this out is not easy, please help.
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, I'd like to hook both the xbox 360 and xbox one to the 3808 and have optical audio to the headset from both.


So it seems to be working for your TV audio... But what do you mean you have coax running from Cable box to the TV? Do you mean digital Coax for audio?

I'm thinking you have two choices if this doesn't work out.
1) Get a headset adapter to connect your headset's 2.5/3.5mm to 1/4" headset on the Denon
2) Get an Optical splitter from monoprice and run the optical from xbox/xbox-one to it. And let it send the signal to your headset.

Good luck.

hsb


----------



## JetSnake

hansangb said:


> So it seems to be working for your TV audio... But what do you mean you have coax running from Cable box to the TV? Do you mean digital Coax for audio?
> 
> I'm thinking you have two choices if this doesn't work out.
> 1) Get a headset adapter to connect your headset's 2.5/3.5mm to 1/4" headset on the Denon
> 2) Get an Optical splitter from monoprice and run the optical from xbox/xbox-one to it. And let it send the signal to your headset.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> hsb


 Thanks for the replay. I don't have a digital cable box, it only has the old school audio video coax output. 


I don't think your option number 1 will work, the head set has to be hooked to the controller for the chat feature to work. But, I'm thinking your option number 2 will work, I guess I wasn't aware of an optical splitter. I'll check it out.


----------



## JChin

JetSnake said:


> With the Denon AVR-3808, is it possible to switch HDMI input to optical output? Here's the deal, I have my xbox one set to source select (DVD) (HDMI 1), I have video through the TV and audio through the main speakers just fine, but I want to run an optical line from the 3808 to my turtle beach headset.
> 
> 
> Even if I run an optical line from the xbox one to the 3808, I can't get any optical output with the source select (DVD).
> 
> 
> However, I can get cable TV audio through the head set with the source select to (SAT). I have a coaxial line running from the cable box to the TV, an optical line from the output of the TV to the input of the 3808.
> 
> 
> So I'm lead to believe that what I'm trying to do is possible, but reading the Denon manual and trying to figure this out is not easy, please help.
> 
> 
> In an ideal world, I'd like to hook both the xbox 360 and xbox one to the 3808 and have optical audio to the headset from both.


Hi JetSnake, there is no HDMI audio down conversion to Optical Out.

If you can get optical out to work with the source select to Optical-1 (SAT) with turtle beach headset connected to Optical Out then it sound like an assignment issue. With Xbox One on HDMI-1 (DVD) just assign Optical-2 as (DVD) for the Xbox One optical line.


----------



## JetSnake

JChin said:


> Hi JetSnake, there is no HDMI audio down conversion to Optical Out.
> 
> If you can get optical out to work with the source select to Optical-1 (SAT) with turtle beach headset connected to Optical Out then it sound like an assignment issue. With Xbox One on HDMI-1 (DVD) just assign Optical-2 as (DVD) for the Xbox One optical line.


 I think you're on to something here. I could/can run an optical from each xbox to the 3808, and than run an optical from the 3808 to the turtle beach. The problem I'm having is that I'm getting confused in the menu, I can select the inputs, but I haven't figured out how to select the outputs for the optical. Does that make sense?


----------



## JChin

JetSnake said:


> I think you're on to something here. I could/can run an optical from each xbox to the 3808, and than run an optical from the 3808 to the turtle beach. The problem I'm having is that I'm getting confused in the menu, I can select the inputs, but I haven't figured out how to select the outputs for the optical. Does that make sense?


If everything is assigned correctly then press the Input Mode button and cycle it to "Digital".


----------



## Sour Lemon

*PS3 -> 3808CI -> Sharp AQUOS LC-70LE735U

3D Stopped Working*

I've had this setup (all connected with HDMI) for a couple of years now. I picked up Assassin's Creed III
when it first came out and played it in 3D with no problems, so I know it definitely used to work.

I recently noticed that Netflix offers streaming 3D movies, but when I try to play them, the picture comes out
all scrambled. So then I tried AC3 (which I hadn't played in a long while) and it looked just like the attached
picture too. I can even get it into the usual 3D split screen mode, but the images are still scrambled. No amount
of resetting or messing with the PS3's or AVR's video/display settings has been able to fix it. I turned off
deep color, disabled all video conversion and scaling, etc. with no luck. The AVR's info shows that it's putting
out 720p.

When I bypass the 3808CI and connect the PS3 directly to the TV (using the same HDMI cable) then the 3D
works flawlessly, just like it used to when going through the AVR. 

One difference is that I now have a slim PS3 instead of my old fat one. So I tried swapping in a friend's fat PS3,
but there was no change. The other difference is that I updated the 3808CI's firmware a few months ago. Is it
possible that the firmware update somehow broke the handling of 3D? After scouring the interwebs, I'm surprised
that I haven't found anyone else with this issue.

I suppose I could solve this problem by splitting the PS3's HDMI output, sending one to the AVR (for audio)
and the other to an HDMI switch (along with the AVR's output) that would go to the TV. However, this seems
ridiculous when everything used to just work.

Anyone have any ideas about what could have caused this or how to fix it?

Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 so cannot play full 1080p 3D movies which requires an HDMI 1.4 AVR, however, it can pass 720p 3D PS3 games.


----------



## creeval

I am at my wits end trying to figure out what is going on with video from my Denon 3808 to my Kuro tv, I've had these paired together along with PS4, FIOS box, and Apple TV in a media cabinet all hooked to a Monster clean powercenter for years on end now without a single issue. I returned home the other week from out of town and a power outage looked to have occurred at the house with the Denon in Off (standby) and the TV in off state along with the components. I went to turn everything on and now I dont get any video signal to the TV (HDMI 4) but audio comes through on the receiver. I've switched cables, inputs without any change. I then plug in the same original cable straight into PS4 or FIOS box and video is displayed on the TV without an issue. I then go and bring down 2 totally different TV's and plug them in exactly the same setup as original issue that has come up and they both work with the Denon. So it basically comes down to the Kuro and the Denon working independently of each other without any issues but when they are together now after years of working the TV wont accept the HDMI monitor out from the Denon so no OSD going through either but same cable and output works on other TV's. I've done both Denon resets and neither has corrected the issue. It seems like it's something to do with the EDID between the two devices but I dont know enough if there is a way to wipe out any cached EDID or info one might have with the other in some sort of maintenance or service menu as this doesn't make any sense that they work fine without the other. I've done the sequence start ups with TV to Receiver to Source and all of that with unplug for 10 mins and try again and nothing seems to link the two back up. I dont know if there is a factory reset for the Pioneer or if that is even the cause as it accepts video straight from the sources without issue. Any idea's or help on this would totally be appreciated as it makes absolutely zero sense right now.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
You may need to set a specific Resolution (eg. 1080p) rather than AUTO.


----------



## creeval

I went down the line in manual setup to test that from lowest all the way up to 1080p and have also reloaded the original backup config file I had taken after originally setting it up and still the same issue (no HDMI controls are on for either device and IP/Video settings are off on Denon too.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
If the "i/p Scaler" setting is OFF, then the Resolution setting is not active. Try setting it to "HDMI to HDMI" with Resolution at 1080p. However, if you successfully loaded a previous config file to no avail, then it's not likely a setting issue, rather more than likely the power surge took out the HDMI board.


----------



## creeval

Yeah thats what I would have thought but it doesn't make sense how it works with 2 other TV's without issue and that the Kuro works without the Denon without issue. It seems to only occur with them together which is what is killing me as neither are cheap to service at this point but the other issue is which is at fault since it would be tough to reproduce due to the symptoms.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Ah, that's right. You did say it was working with other TVs, so then possibly an EDID issue. Try inserting an HDMI splitter/switch between the AVR and a TV that works, power all off , then on, then off again and then place the HDMI splitter/switch between the Kuro and the AVR to confirm whether EDID issue or not.


----------



## creeval

Unfortunately I dont have one to test with so I have some feelers out around people I know around northern VA if anyone has a "like" receiver to hot swap and see if it works to determine why these 2 devices have stopped communicating. Any idea of the Denon or Kuro 151 stores previous connections on their EDID or memory that would have some sort of bad entry that could be cleared possibly in a service/maintenance menu? This is probably the strangest issue I've come across due to the fact both systems dont report errors and work with any other tested equipment so it's very hard to figure out which is creating the communication issue for video signal.


----------



## creeval

Well just bought a cheapy 3 port HDMI Switcher for like 8 bucks off of Amazon and plugged it up between the TV and receiver now and everything is back working...This is great news for me as it's a cheap temporary fix but I'd still like to know which component is misinterpreting the EDID and if this tell you all anything about coming to a real "fix" or resolution.

Thanks again for everything,

-CV


----------



## Neurorad

Glad to see it worked. Which HDMI switcher, on Amazon?


----------



## vladc77

I am wondering if someone had recently a success of getting The New Feature Upgrade (which is already very old) for Denon AVR 3808CI. This upgrade adds the following features:

Audyssey Dynamic Volume
Audyssey Dynamic EQ
CEC HDMI Protocol
Rhapsody
Sirius Radio

I called to Denon but was not able to get it from them. Denon's representative said they do not have it anymore. I am wondering if there is a way to get it from somewhere or if anyone can share it with me. I hope I am not asking too much. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
I suggest calling back as it is listed on their new website page that just went up a few weeks ago ....


----------



## vladc77

Thank you. I upgraded it today.


----------



## Larry M

vladc77 said:


> Thank you. I upgraded it today.


What is the cost of the upgrade?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Originally $100, but has been free the past couple of years.


----------



## mrcarnut

*Amazing Spiderman 2 on screen volume issue*

I have a Denon 3808 connected to an Oppo 103 to a 70" Elite LCD. I am using the split HDMI option for 3D but if I am not using 3D then I use HDMI 1 on the TV so I can get the on screen volume display. Last night we started watching Amazing Spiderman 2 Blu Ray and noticed that it defaulted to AV Mode X.V. Color so I had to reset the TV to THX mode in order to get rid of the SOE. The other thing I noticed is that regardless of which mode the TV was in the on screen volume would not display. This is the only Blu Ray or other source that this has not worked with. Could it be the Blu Ray? Thanks.


----------



## vladc77

Larry M said:


> vladc77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I upgraded it today.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the cost of the upgrade?
Click to expand...

Yes, it was for free. The best way to ask for it is to create account on Denon's website and request access to the upgrade. You will need to provide ID that you will find in GUI in the New Feature upgrade of your receiver.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Check to ensure the Video Convert setting for that source is set to ON.


----------



## dtokarz

vladc77 said:


> Yes, it was for free. The best way to ask for it is to create account on Denon's website and request access to the upgrade. You will need to provide ID that you will find in GUI in the New Feature upgrade of your receiver.


And by request, do you mean call? I tried calling twice today. The first guy disconnected me after he said the upgrade isn't available anymore, and then the second guy told me to reset my receiver. Neither allowed me to get the Feature Pack.


----------



## vladc77

No, you should communicate only through internet. I had exact the same negative experience when tried to call them.


----------



## dtokarz

vladc77 said:


> No, you should communicate only through internet. I had exact the same negative experience when tried to call them.


I registered my AVR on the Denon website but for the life of me I can't find how to request the upgrade. I find one section to choose your product but it doesn't list the 3808.

How did you get it done if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## vladc77

No, it is not what I was talking about. You should register an account on your name with Denon Customer Service online - http://denon.custhelp.com/

Then, you just ask for this upgrade. They will enable your receiver access to it based on ID that you have to provide them. It is much easier than calling them.


----------



## Mike Mayer

vladc77 said:


> No, it is not what I was talking about. You should register an account on your name with Denon Customer Service online - http://denon.custhelp.com/
> 
> Then, you just ask for this upgrade. They will enable your receiver access to it based on ID that you have to provide them. It is much easier than calling them.


I did and got email that A Upgrade only through authorised dealer. 
What else can I do?


----------



## vladc77

I am not sure why you got this reply but other people had a successful experience. Look here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...8-4308-5308-firmware-tracking-thread-128.html

You probably was not lucky and got in contact with inexperienced representative. You should try again.


----------



## nickwin

*Bass management question*

Does anyone know what exactly happens when you set the front speakers to large, set the sub mode to LFE+main and then use a crossover for "fonts" and "LFE +mains"? I can't figure out how this is different than setting the fronts to small. I thought maybe this would send the bass information to both the fronts AND sub, but the GUI allows you to set a crossover for both the fronts and LFE which leads me to believe that the fronts are being cut off at that point.

I have a Magnepan surround sound set up that requires some unorthodox bass management. What I am hoping for is that by setting it up this way it will send any bass information below the crossover point (120hz) of my "small" speakers (center and surrounds), to my main fronts which are full range (like it would if the sub was set to "no"), but then still send all the summed info below the crossover set for the fronts to the subwoofer (say below 60hz).

This seems like some complex bass managment for an AVR but I can't think of any other use for these options. On other AVRs I've used if you set the mains to large it doesn't allow you to select a crossover point for those speakers. If this sends the bass info to both the sub and the mains, why allow you to set a HPF for the fronts?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
The LFE+MAIN setting only applies when the FL/FR speakers are set to LARGE such that the full range signal is passed to the FL/FR speakers and the lower frequencies below the FL/FR crossover are also passed to the sub (aka "double bass"). When set to SMALL, both settings (LFE and LFE+MAIN) produce the same results. When the sub is set to YES, all crossover info for all speakers set to SMALL is passed to the sub only.


----------



## batpig

When fronts are set to Large / LFE+MAIN the "crossover" is actually the high-pass filter for the "double bass" sent to the subwoofer. Regardless of the LFE+MAIN setting, a speaker set to "Large" will get a full range signal.

The LFE LPF isn't a crossover, it's just a lo-pass filter for the LFE (.1) channel. It's irrelevant to this discussion since we are not talking about LFE, but rather redirected bass from the main channels.


----------



## nickwin

batpig said:


> When fronts are set to Large / LFE+MAIN the "crossover" is actually the high-pass filter for the "double bass" sent to the subwoofer. Regardless of the LFE+MAIN setting, a speaker set to "Large" will get a full range signal.
> 
> The LFE LPF isn't a crossover, it's just a lo-pass filter for the LFE (.1) channel. It's irrelevant to this discussion since we are not talking about LFE, but rather redirected bass from the main channels.


Thanks to both of you guys answering my question. My confusion came from the fact that when you set the subwoofer to LFE+main the crossover setting for the sub says "LFE + Main" which lead me to believe it was effecting the mains bass info also. So is that basically just a labeling error and that setting does not do anything to the mains bass information, its just a LPF for LFE? Or is it a LPF for the mains bass info also?


----------



## outabounds68

*3808 technology limitations*

Getting ready to get a 3808 to finally connect my TV via HDMI. Other than Air Play (plan on buying an Apple TV) what limitations will I have technology wise. I don't plan on any gaming. Just listening to good music, a Blu Ray movie and occasional DVD concert video. 

Thanks, 
Brett


----------



## batpig

nickwin said:


> Thanks to both of you guys answering my question. My confusion came from the fact that when you set the subwoofer to LFE+main the crossover setting for the sub says "LFE + Main" which lead me to believe it was effecting the mains bass info also. So is that basically just a labeling error and that setting does not do anything to the mains bass information, its just a LPF for LFE? Or is it a LPF for the mains bass info also?


There are two separate settings -- the LFE LPF only ever affects the LFE channel (.1) and so has nothing to do with the mains bass. There is no "subwoofer crossover", the actual crossovers for bass management is set in the SPEAKERS menu, not the subwoofer menu.


----------



## batpig

outabounds68 said:


> Getting ready to get a 3808 to finally connect my TV via HDMI. Other than Air Play (plan on buying an Apple TV) what limitations will I have technology wise. I don't plan on any gaming. Just listening to good music, a Blu Ray movie and occasional DVD concert video.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brett


The 3808CI is still fairly current with HDMI 1.3, a decent number of HDMI inputs, and MultEQ XT calibration software. If you just want to calibrate a standard 5.1 or 7.1 system and rock out, it will still serve you just fine.

What you will be missing are more modern network features (built in streaming for Airplay, Pandora, Spotify, etc), HDMI 1.4 extras (3D support, Audio Return Channel from the TV), and the newer more powerful XT32 version of Audyssey MultEQ. Plus some minor stuff like better GUI, browser interface, etc. Newer high end models have different options for surround expansion (adding wide and height speakers). And if the 3808CI doesn't yet have the upgrade pack, it won't have Dynamic EQ, Dynamic Volume or HDMI-CEC.


----------



## nickwin

batpig said:


> There are two separate settings -- the LFE LPF only ever affects the LFE channel (.1) and so has nothing to do with the mains bass. There is no "subwoofer crossover", the actual crossovers for bass management is set in the SPEAKERS menu, not the subwoofer menu.



Im just referring to the fact that in speaker settings > crossover settings, the LPF setting reads "LFE+main" when you have subwoofer set to LFE+main which makes it sound like it would effect the LFE signal as well as the bass from the mains that is being routed to the sub. I believe you that it only effects the LFE portion but if thats the case that is a really misleading label for that setting. It should just say LFE regardless of if you have the subwoofer setting set to LFE or LFE+main if that setting only applies to the LFE portion of whats being sent to the sub.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Moot point considering this model is now 7 years old. Also, the whole point of crossing over ALL low frequencies to the sub is that the sub is generally always much more capable of handling them than are the FL/FR speakers, not to mention doubling up of the lower frequencies in the sub is also generally never as pleasing as simply passing everything to the sub.


----------



## nickwin

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Moot point considering this model is now 7 years old. Also, the whole point of crossing over ALL low frequencies to the sub is that the sub is generally always much more capable of handling them than are the FL/FR speakers, not to mention doubling up of the lower frequencies in the sub is also generally never as pleasing as simply passing everything to the sub.


100% moot haha. I would argue that if your fronts warrant having a lower crossover point than the center, they would generally always be better at filling in the range from the crossover of the center down to the crossover of the fronts than a sub (instead of a sub, not double bass). Say you have large fronts and smaller satellite surrounds and center. If you using a crossover >80hz for your center the fronts which are already set up for stereo imaging will create a more believable center image than a sub. Also fronts are usually closer to the center in design, driver size and timbre than a subwoofer and will usually blend better with the center than a sub with frequencies above 80hz. This would obviously require a more flexible bass management system if you still wanted to cross the front to the sub. Again 100% moot, but I think it would be an awesome feature.


----------



## outabounds68

What is audio return channel?


----------



## batpig

outabounds68 said:


> What is audio return channel?


Audio Return Channel (ARC) refers to the ability of HDMI to pipe an audio stream back FROM the display TO the receiver over the single HDMI monitor connection. So if your TV has internally tuned audio (direct cable signal, smart apps like Netflix streaming, etc) you can pipe it back to your AV receiver without having to use a separate digital audio connection. One cable, two-way street.


----------



## outabounds68

Now wait. Are you telling me that I can't listen to the audio coming from my TV (if I am watching cable) on my receiver speakers. I am confused.


----------



## batpig

outabounds68 said:


> Now wait. Are you telling me that I can't listen to the audio coming from my TV (if I am watching cable) on my receiver speakers. I am confused.


That's not what you asked or what I said. You just asked to explain what ARC is, which I did. As I explained, it allows you to return audio to the receiver *without having to use a separate digital audio connection*. Since the 3808 doesn't support ARC, that just means you DO need a separate digital audio connection. The HDMI video going to the TV cannot also carry audio back to the receiver, so you need a second (probably optical toslink) cable from the Audio Out on the TV back to an input on the receiver.

And again, this is only relevant to audio tuned within the TV itself. If you have an external sat/cable box (as opposed to plugging in the coax cable to the internal tuner in the TV) then you will connect the box directly to the receiver, so ARC or not it's a moot point. So then it would only be relevant if you have a networked TV and you stream audio/video to the TV directly (e.g. with a built-in Netflix app).


----------



## outabounds68

Still confused. Let's put your other conversation aside. Simply put, if I connect my cable box to my receiver via HDMI and connect my receiver to my TV via HDMI, will sound come out of my receivers speakers without an additional connection?


----------



## batpig

Quoting myself: "If you have an external sat/cable box (as opposed to plugging in the coax cable to the internal tuner in the TV) then you will connect the box directly to the receiver, so ARC or not it's a moot point."

So the answer is YES. The whole ARC discussion is irrelevant when you connect devices directly to the receiver. It's only there to pipe audio BACK from the TV. If the device is connected to the receiver, there is no need to pipe it back from the TV because it's going directly to the receiver.


----------



## outabounds68

For 2 channel music, what is the best mode? 
1. Stereo
2. Direct
3. Pure direct

I have been playing around with it and direct and pure direct seem to be better than stereo. It's hard to tell which is better between direct and pure direct.


----------



## Gary J

define best


----------



## outabounds68

Best quality for music listening.


----------



## jdsmoothie

outabounds68 said:


> For 2 channel music, what is the best mode?
> 1. Stereo
> 2. Direct
> 3. Pure direct
> 
> I have been playing around with it and direct and pure direct seem to be better than stereo. It's hard to tell which is better between direct and pure direct.


Best is what you find most appealing to you, not what others find appealing to themselves as we all have different ears and different listening perspectives. STEREO mode enables Audyssey while neither DIRECT nor PURE DIRECT do. Also, PURE DIRECT does what DIRECT does but also cuts out the analog video processing (so the front panel display will go off as well), so it is not uncommon to not notice any difference in these two modes audio wise.


----------



## outabounds68

Thank you JD.


----------



## kevinwoodward

batpig said:


> Quoting myself: "If you have an external sat/cable box (as opposed to plugging in the coax cable to the internal tuner in the TV) then you will connect the box directly to the receiver, so ARC or not it's a moot point."
> 
> So the answer is YES. The whole ARC discussion is irrelevant when you connect devices directly to the receiver. It's only there to pipe audio BACK from the TV. If the device is connected to the receiver, there is no need to pipe it back from the TV because it's going directly to the receiver.


Think of it more like if you had a smart tv and want the sound to go back to your receiver.
Given a receiver with that capability you would not need an additional cable.

but without that you will do what i did and run an optical from tv out to some other input on your receiver.


----------



## outabounds68

Thanks Kevin. I appreciate it!

Next question. I am using a 2 speaker set up in the main room. I would like to be able to use zone 2 (2 speakers) for outdoor and zone 3 (2 speakers) for another room. I would like to be able to listen to the same source in all 3 rooms. I don't want to have to purchase another amp/receiver. 

How do I do this?

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## kevinwoodward

outabounds68 said:


> Thanks Kevin. I appreciate it!
> 
> Next question. I am using a 2 speaker set up in the main room. I would like to be able to use zone 2 (2 speakers) for outdoor and zone 3 (2 speakers) for another room. I would like to be able to listen to the same source in all 3 rooms. I don't want to have to purchase another amp/receiver.
> 
> How do I do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brett


The simplest way is the way I do it, run extra analog stations for what you want to listen to on zone 2. Example hdmi is cable box but you can't listen to hdmi in zone 2, use additional red/white rca jacks from cable box to cable input, then dedicate zone 2 for extra speakers, run the speakers to a speaker selector box like a 4 way for about 25 bucks. done.

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-109...d=1412122378&sr=8-1&keywords=speaker+selector


----------



## outabounds68

Ok I got somebody that speaks my language here. I appreciate that. Great solution, makes perfect sense. 

Curve ball. What if I want to listen to the radio? Avid sports fan and I like to listen to the postgame interviews on the back deck and inside so when I go in and out, the postgame is playing thru the entire house. 

Also (I know I am pushing it here) when you do run Zone 2, does that cut the power down on zone 1?

Thanks.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Networking sources and the AM/FM Tuner will also play to Zones 2/3 along with external sources passing PCM 2.0 audio connected with an optical cable or digital coax. And yes, as there is only one power supply, if the AVR is also powering Zone 2 speakers, that will reduce available power to Zone 1 (although may not be noticeable if playing below reference volume levels).


----------



## kevinwoodward

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Networking sources and the AM/FM Tuner will also play to Zones 2/3 along with external sources passing PCM 2.0 audio connected with an optical cable or digital coax. And yes, as there is only one power supply, if the AVR is also powering Zone 2 speakers, that will reduce available power to Zone 1 (although may not be noticeable if playing below reference volume levels).


thanks JD, lost track, thought I was on the ONKYO receivers !!

I thought if you were using zone 2 you had to use receiver as 5.1 with no degradation of power?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Only one power supply means the more speakers added, the less power is available to each speaker.


----------



## outabounds68

JD can you translate that for me?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
The 3808 is rated 130W/CH into 2CH. Adding 3 more CH (5.1 setup) drops it down to roughly 100W/CH. Adding another 2CH (7.1 or 5.1/Zone 2) drops it down to roughly 85W/CH.


----------



## kgveteran

I owned one of these about two years ago and i'm on the hunt for one again, not sure if this breaks the talk about price rules, but i have about $380 for a used receiver and this really fits the bill as to price and performence, i miss my 3808ci !!!!!

My last system was pretty serious and i use the Denon as a Pre/Pro........


----------



## chiptouz

Batpig,


Going to be upgrading to a 4520 here shortly, but was planning on using the 3808ci in the basement in the man cave. Do you know if I can share one signal with two TV's using the 3808? I was planning on using HDMI on one and svideo on the other? I think that I may be able to do this if I output two signals from the cable box into the two sources (digital and analog) on the 3808.


Let me know.


Chip


----------



## kevinwoodward

why not use coponent and hdmi?


----------



## batpig

Or HDMI and HDMI -- just add an HDMI splitter.


----------



## chiptouz

I thought about the splitter, but was wondering about handshake issues. I guess there isn't any?


----------



## shoek

Does anyone know if the 3808 has a remote code that will toggle the power, as opposed to one code for power on and another for power off?
I have a TiVo remote that I want to teach how to control the AVR as well as the TV, and for the AVR it is expecting a single code. Newer Denon AVR's have a single toggle button on the remote.

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## davelr

shoek said:


> Does anyone know if the 3808 has a remote code that will toggle the power, as opposed to one code for power on and another for power off?
> I have a TiVo remote that I want to teach how to control the AVR as well as the TV, and for the AVR it is expecting a single code. Newer Denon AVR's have a single toggle button on the remote.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Steve


Not sure. The Harmony remote databases for the 3808 don't appear to have power toggle commands. However, the IR remote code table manual for the 3808 does show an entry for Power On/Off in addition to Power On and Power Off codes for both the main and zone2 configurations. How you'd get this coded into your remote thought is a good question.


----------



## Rowan611

Hey all,

I've had my 3808 since it came out. It's been a great receiver; however, lately I've been getting (occasionally), what can only be described as popping or crackling sounds out of all the speakers while watching a movie. What I'm running is in my sig, with one recent update, I'm using a NAD T763 to run my LCR. It just has a warmer sound with my Klipsch. Anyway, this has nothing to do with my issue, as it has happened before I started using the NAD.

Typically happens during scenes where all 5 or 7 speakers are being used at the same time. It's happened on Wreck it Ralph (actually the first time it did it), Enders Game, Edge of Tomorrow, and several others. I also noticed that it was doing it today when I was playing Resogun on the PS4. I'm pretty sure it's the processor. I used the 103's processor for a while and this "sound" never happened, switch back to the Denon, and it's back. It doesn't happen all the time, seems very random. 

I tried to search this thread, and nothing. I'm going to try and switch my 103 and PS4 to PCM to see if this still happens. This is the last thing I can think to do. Any thoughts? I will add that I've never done any firmware updates, simply because the updates never fixed or added anything that I use or would use. I hate to think this is the issue. I do like the 3808, don't really want to replace it. 

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Update the firmware.


----------



## Rowan611

Ok. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## Rowan611

I'm updating now.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
After the installation, do a microprocessor reset and run Audyssey again.


----------



## Rowan611

Silly question; what's that and how do I do it? Thanks again for your help. This is going to take another hour +; do I need to stay up? Can I do the reset in the morning?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Yup. Just let it go. Will take at least 45 minutes. Reset is explained on p. 58 in your Owner's manual.


----------



## Rowan611

Ok. Again, thank you. I'll check out p. 58.

That looks easy enough. Will do in the morning. I hope the updates do the trick.


----------



## runekc

Rowan611 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've had my 3808 since it came out. It's been a great receiver; however, lately I've been getting (occasionally), what can only be described as popping or crackling sounds out of all the speakers while watching a movie. What I'm running is in my sig, with one recent update, I'm using a NAD T763 to run my LCR. It just has a warmer sound with my Klipsch. Anyway, this has nothing to do with my issue, as it has happened before I started using the NAD.
> 
> Typically happens during scenes where all 5 or 7 speakers are being used at the same time. It's happened on Wreck it Ralph (actually the first time it did it), Enders Game, Edge of Tomorrow, and several others. I also noticed that it was doing it today when I was playing Resogun on the PS4. I'm pretty sure it's the processor. I used the 103's processor for a while and this "sound" never happened, switch back to the Denon, and it's back. It doesn't happen all the time, seems very random.
> 
> I tried to search this thread, and nothing. I'm going to try and switch my 103 and PS4 to PCM to see if this still happens. This is the last thing I can think to do. Any thoughts? I will add that I've never done any firmware updates, simply because the updates never fixed or added anything that I use or would use. I hate to think this is the issue. I do like the 3808, don't really want to replace it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mike


I have had the same problem plus the surround channels didn't work at low volume, took out the speaker relays cleaned them and the problem is gone. Even better is to replace the relays with new ones.


----------



## Rowan611

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Yup. Just let it go. Will take at least 45 minutes. Reset is explained on p. 58 in your Owner's manual.


This is going to sound like I'm a complete idiot, but I can't get the Denon to reset. I've read the manual, and it won't reset. NO idea.



runekc said:


> I have had the same problem plus the surround channels didn't work at low volume, took out the speaker relays cleaned them and the problem is gone. Even better is to replace the relays with new ones.


Thanks. If the updates don't work, I'll give this a go.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
If using the "little" power button doesn't work, then try the "big" power button after the unit powers to Standby.


----------



## Rowan611

By "little" are you referring to the power button on the controller or the master power button? I've been using the "big" power button to no avail. Do I need to hold down all three after I power off the receiver? Or, do I power the receiver on then hold down standard and dsp simulation? It's not very clear in the manual.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
The "large" and "small" power buttons on the front panel. The remote is not used at all.


----------



## Rowan611

Ok. Though that's what you meant. Will try again. Thanks


----------



## Chopin_Guy

So I have had my totally reliable 3808 for years now (purchased new in 2008), and it still runs as it did the first day. I've never done a firmware update or really messed around with anything too much.

However, I'm beginning to wonder if it's time to upgrade with XT32 and such now??

I use it as the AVR in a home theater to a Sony HW30ES projector, outboard Emotiva amps powering SVS ultra speakers, PB13 ultra sub...

Would there be any appreciable difference in upgrading to something like the 4520 or perhaps even a Marantz pre/pro??

Any thoughts appreciated...


----------



## rec head

I noticed better sub woofer integration when I went from the 3808 to the X4000.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^^
Majority would say yes, although now the consideration is whether you want to start using Atmos and so would consider the new 2014 X4100W or X5200W.


----------



## Gary J

I say no. There is still only incremental cost/benefit from the fine 3800 which has never given me a problem either. Beware people trying to sell you something.


----------



## batpig

Gary J said:


> I say no. There is still only incremental cost/benefit from the fine 3800 which has never given me a problem either. Beware people trying to sell you something.


Says the man who's never heard the difference between XT and XT32. Same thing dismissing anything beyond 7.1 as a gimmick.

How convenient the coincidence that technological advancement reached its pinnacle exactly at the point where Gary J has set up his personal HT. 

And I'm not selling a dang thing.


----------



## Gary J

batpig said:


> Says the man who's never heard the difference between XT and XT32. Same thing dismissing anything beyond 7.1 as a gimmick.
> 
> How convenient the coincidence that technological advancement reached its pinnacle exactly at the point where Gary J has set up his personal HT.
> 
> And I'm not selling a dang thing.


I must say I am very surprised to hear you know what I have and have not heard. Maybe you can explain that.


----------



## Chopin_Guy

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies...

I myself have heard what XT32 can do as I installed a 4311 in a theater room I did.

In my case, my theater room is also an open room in the house. So the likelihood of going beyond 5.1 is unlikely -- if anything I might add a second PB13 in time; which is hid behind the sectional in the far end of the room.

At the moment I am actually only running 4.1 until I have the funds for the SVS Ultra center and another XPA-100 monoblock to power it...

I'm thinking it might be best the run the 3808 until it is truly dated or gives me trouble. As I can think the only appreciable reason to upgrade is to gain XT32, which might become more of a concern if/when I have two subs...


----------



## frag2

*Firmware updates & No power to 2 speakers connected to(B) or Zone (2)*

Re: firmware update>>I checked the serial # on my unit & it did not fall into their criteria for the AVR-3808CI. Not needed.


Re: I can't get power to 2 additional speakers that I hooked up to (B) or Zone 2. Neither worked.


----------



## rec head

Chopin_Guy said:


> Thanks for all the thoughtful replies...
> 
> I myself have heard what XT32 can do as I installed a 4311 in a theater room I did.
> 
> In my case, my theater room is also an open room in the house. So the likelihood of going beyond 5.1 is unlikely -- if anything I might add a second PB13 in time; which is hid behind the sectional in the far end of the room.
> 
> At the moment I am actually only running 4.1 until I have the funds for the SVS Ultra center and another XPA-100 monoblock to power it...
> 
> I'm thinking it might be best the run the 3808 until it is truly dated or gives me trouble. As I can think the only appreciable reason to upgrade is to gain XT32, which might become more of a concern if/when I have two subs...


If you heard the XT32 and don't think it is worth it then don't jump forward yet. I got the X4000 to try using the "wides" but ended up more impressed with XT32 than anything else. I bet X4000s are going pretty cheap on the used market as suckers like me (although not yet) move to the Atmos AVRs. 

Oh, and if you use the networking features they are getting better. When I got the 3808 I think Denon was ahead of the game with the networking features : price-point ratio. I was hoping that the X4000 would be exponentially better but was only moderately better. Definitely not worth the upgrade on it's own but could be the tipping point if you use it heavily. In my experience it has been more reliable and faster.


----------



## Chopin_Guy

rec head said:


> If you heard the XT32 and don't think it is worth it then don't jump forward yet. I got the X4000 to try using the "wides" but ended up more impressed with XT32 than anything else. I bet X4000s are going pretty cheap on the used market as suckers like me (although not yet) move to the Atmos AVRs.
> 
> Oh, and if you use the networking features they are getting better. When I got the 3808 I think Denon was ahead of the game with the networking featuresrice-point ratio. I was hoping that the X4000 would be exponentially better but was only moderately better. Definitely not worth the upgrade on it's own but could be the tipping point if you use it heavily. In my experience it has been more reliable and faster.


Thanks rec head...

Not to say I was unimpressed with XT32 -- it was a different room, with different speakers, different amps, that I was setting up as a new system -- so I have no basis to evaluate what it might do for my system in my room. I have no doubt the higher resolution filters would help, but being that I use my system in a pretty 'puristic' way (no streaming, only content from media sources) -- probably makes sense for me to complete my speaker and amp purchases and upgrade the AVR later. I do look forward to getting XT32 someday though...


----------



## bwclark

3808CI...having "server disconnected" problem when trying to play a "recently played" station. "Internet Radio" gives me nothing. I have had the receiver since new in 2007 and no issues.
I checked V-Tuner or RadioDenon... http://www.radiodenon.com/setupapp/denon/asp/AuthLogin/SignIn.asp
and all looks ok with my stations, etc.
I am connected to the Internet, but also get "failed connection" when I try the Update.


Anyone else having an issue?


----------



## gcoupe

bwclark said:


> 3808CI...having "server disconnected" problem when trying to play a "recently played" station. "Internet Radio" gives me nothing. I have had the receiver since new in 2007 and no issues.
> I checked V-Tuner or RadioDenon... http://www.radiodenon.com/setupapp/denon/asp/AuthLogin/SignIn.asp
> and all looks ok with my stations, etc.
> I am connected to the Internet, but also get "failed connection" when I try the Update.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having an issue?


Yes, I'm getting the "server disconnected" message as well. It was originally a problem that occurred back in 2009, but it was fixed with a firmware update. See http://gcoupe.wordpress.com/2009/01/28/now-you-see-it…/


However, since around April of this year it is back again. I believe it is caused by some IP address changes to the Rhapsody service. Since I don't know what the new address is, I can't use the workaround that I had the last time by preventing traffic between my Denon and the Rhapsody service in my firewall. 


I understand that newer Denon models have received a further firmware update to fix this, but our old 3808 models are considered obsolete by Denon - no fix for us. 


I raised this issue with Denon support here in Europe, but all they would suggest was "our engineers have advised that the best course of action would be to get the unit checked at our service agent as they feel that the receiver may have developed some kind of an issue on a hardware level." 


Total nonsense, but that's what they said.


----------



## bwclark

Thanks for the response. My Internet has been working fine and updates, "uptodate" but a couple weeks ago nothing.
I have recycled the power many times and keep getting the same result. My wirelesss internet router shows my Denon is connected, but I cannot see my Favorites although when I login to the V-tuner (RadioDenon) I see everything there with my Denon ID (mac address).

I don't use Rhapsody. 
Guess it is broken.




"Please try to power cycle your device. To do so, power off thedevice, and unplug the power cord. After waiting 30 seconds, plug it back inand power it back on to try again. 
We aso check denon device on our end and it appears working. Please alsocontact Mnufacturer of the device for this matter.
Thank you. "
Regards,
Michael N. Bolton
Support Department
vTuner


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Still loving my 3808. It was and has been a great value and purchase. I keep looking to update but keep finding reasons to wait like waiting for full HDMI 2.0 implementation and HDCP 2.2 compliance. So maybe next year.

In the mean time I am quite satisfied with the 3808.

To the point however.....

I have been playing with Windows 10, updated Internet browsers, etc. I do not expect Denon to turn the interface of this model year into an interface of a 2015 model. Probably can't happen given memory chips, cpu, etc., anyway. 

BUT Denon IF it wants the network interface to work and display correctly potentially it is going to need to address models like the 3808 and its sisters and cousins and bring them up-to-date as it can. The standards for how Internet interfaces work, are coded, etc., has changed and is going to make some of the older programming standards, such as seen in the 3808, practically useless. If the current network/web interface is left untouched we will be limited to using just the GUI and remote to do things that now can be done via network. 

That's a big "IF" me thinks. Denon, as other companies, doesn't seem to address these kinds of update firmware issues on older models.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"server disconnect"

I get that sometimes when I update the FW in my router. I am of the opinion the network card capabilities of the 3808 are marginal. I think it is software based not an actual card kind of thing. When I get that message even though router rebooted with its FW update I'll turn off the 3808 full off, small power button "Off", power cycle the router, when its back up, turn the 3808 back on. Select a Network connection, it will reassign itself. 

One would think manual settings in the 3808 would fix that kind of thing but I've found even manual IP/DNS/Gateway settings do not help.

The 3808's network code does not seem to know how to refresh and correct an error state on its own.

I don't use Rhapsody. Am listening to vTUNER right now however. 

WUMB Celtic music and coffee......


Edit: By the way a full reset for the 3808 is not accomplished by unplugging it. You have to use buttons to reboot it basically like cnt-alt-delete on a computer. The steps are in this thread. Doing so cleans all memory, etc., but as with any computer some times a full reset is needed.


----------



## bwclark

Thanks for the thoughts!


My networking seems ok as I can connect via my PC to the 3808 with Denon AVR software.
I did a config save to my PC data drive and then did a full reset of the 3808... Power on with UP/DOWN arrows held down. The 3808 definitely was reset, so moved to networking and reentered specs.


Back to the PC and load the config file to the 3808...successful download.


Tried the Internet Radio again but still the same. "Internet Radio" does nothing; "Recently Played" stations are still there and tried some, but stalls and then gets "Server Disconnected".


Guess the 3808 is Broken.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I would not have reloaded the previous configuration. I know, PIA. But would have kept it clean. Also you can connect internally or inside your network and not be able to get "out there". For the internet radio to work you have to connect "out there".

Are you sure your Denon is connecting to the great wide web?


----------



## bwclark

All my other 9 devices are connecting to the Internet via my Linksys 1900 router. Since my 3808 is connected to my router (router says it is connected), and it connects to my PC then why would it not be connected to the Internet like all my other devices?


How else can I tell?


----------



## batlin27

Hey Everyone, I apologize if this has been covered before. I installed some banana plugs on my cables and all of them work great but my right speakers. The banana plugs just wont plug all the way in the Front Left Speaker terminals. All other work just fine. I have put considerable pressure on the plugs as well. still no go


Any thoughts?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

At the very least I'd go to the network setup options in the Denon and set them all manually or via static settings.

And I'd not have reloaded the config. I'd have done cpu reset and tried clean for lack of a better term.

I guess how the programming works internally for the internet radio, the eproms, all the pieces of that puzzle, something could have gone bad with them in particular but in general the network connection still works as you can connect locally.

I know folks early on when they had trouble d/l and installing the early firmware updates connected the denon directly to their cable modem and the 3808 was connected directly to the web.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Banana plugs?

I use them, no problem on any of them. All go in as intended. I use the ones from Orange County Speakers.

These:

http://www.amazon.com/GLS-Audio-Loc...2&keywords=orange+county+speaker+banana+plugs


----------



## batlin27

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Banana plugs?
> 
> I use them, no problem on any of them. All go in as intended. I use the ones from Orange County Speakers.
> 
> These:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GLS-Audio-Loc...2&keywords=orange+county+speaker+banana+plugs


This is what I got, they fit in all of the speaker terminals BUT the right speaker ones. They go in about half way...

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-109...988631&sr=8-1&keywords=monoprice+banana+plugs


----------



## bwclark

bwclark said:


> All my other 9 devices are connecting to the Internet via my Linksys 1900 router. Since my 3808 is connected to my router (router says it is connected), and it connects to my PC then why would it not be connected to the Internet like all my other devices?
> 
> 
> How else can I tell?





Problem solved!


I was using ATT DNS settings and changed them to Open DNS settings.
BINGO!
Something with the ATT dns is blocking connection to the Denon server.
Open dns does not.


All works ok now.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

That's great bw..... Seemed like it was something like that. 

Don't know what to tell you about the banana plugs. All mine go in equally. Nothing half way about any of them.


----------



## batlin27

jsmiddleton4 said:


> That's great bw..... Seemed like it was something like that.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you about the banana plugs. All mine go in equally. Nothing half way about any of them.



Weird, Ok thanks I will continue looking around


----------



## kgveteran

Can the 3808 do airplay ?


----------



## rizzxx7

kgveteran said:


> Can the 3808 do airplay ?


No, airplay wasn't around when this avr came out


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Not on it's own, no, as the 2010 XX11 models were the first to get Airplay on board, but if you add an Apple TV it can than do both Airplay audio and video whereas the on board version can only do audio.


----------



## kgveteran

I got a couple Aiport express i can use, thanx......

My ExWife gave my 3808 away, im looking for another


----------



## blairy

kgveteran said:


> I got a couple Aiport express i can use, thanx......
> 
> My ExWife gave my 3808 away, im looking for another


 

Another 3808 or another wife? If my wife gave my 3808 away she'd be an ex-wife too


----------



## outabounds68

Two questions. 

1. How do you change default the sound volume when you power the receiver on?
When I power on (hooked up to TV via HDMI) the receiver, the volume is very loud. I have tested to make sure it's not the universal harmony remote to make sure that's not the issue.
2. How do you default the receiver to come on a certain station when you turn on the radio. It always comes on an AM station even if I was listening to an FM station when I turned it off. 

Thanks for the help. 

Brett


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
1. Power On Level (p. 34 Owner's manual)
2. Should just play the last station selected. Try unplugging the unit for 10 minutes.


----------



## outabounds68

Thanks again JD. I also figured out how to turn off the volume display on the TV by getting to that menu. 

Next question. How do you set a default station to come on when selecting Tuner? It always comes on an AM station when I turn on the Tuner. 

Thanks,

Brett


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
See #2 in my previous post.


----------



## hometheaterguy

Does Denon have a firmware update for the 3808ci, for Dolby Atmos?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Hah! Funny guy. Atmos and Auro3D will only be available on the 2014 and newer models.


----------



## MTAtech

hometheaterguy said:


> Does Denon have a firmware update for the 3808ci, for Dolby Atmos?


Of course -- as soon as the firmware upgrade comes out for my 1975 Pinto that will give it fuel injection, anti-lock brakes and self-parking.

Seriously, the 3808ci is several generations old and if such models could be simply upgraded through firmware, the manufacturers couldn't sell new models.


----------



## HighAltHD

If I'm getting low output out of one speaker for multiple sources, is a microprocessor reset a step in the right direction? It seemed to me after searching and browsing through this thread, that a reset was a suggestion for similar problems.

I also just upgraded to the feature package upgrade and I can't believe I didn't do it five years ago. I have no idea what I was thinking.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
First swap the speaker with another speaker in the setup to ensure it's not a speaker issue.


----------



## MTAtech

hometheaterguy said:


> LOL, ur probaly the kind of guy, who drives a Pinto, ha ha.


Well, I did have one when I was a teen but not since.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Moving some stuff around as I'm doing an interim update of my home theater receiver and moving the 3808 to my office. In my office I still use vinyl and have dbx disk. What I had was an older legacy style receiver with a tape monitor loop in which was placed the DBX decoder-decompresser for my DBX vinyl. When needed it, just hit tape monitor button.

How do I set this up with the Denon 3808? I'm looking and obviously doesn't seem clear as I'd not need to ask.

Also did processor reset. Which wiped out some stuff but all my Audyssey settings were still in place, etc. What does processer reset "reset"?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I still have not found anything in terms of being able to use a dbx disk decoder and a tape monitor loop. Not talking about setting up a cassette deck. 

Only way I can find is to do phono preamp with dbx unit inbetween the preamp and the Denon. But that defeats the entire purpose of using the Denon with its included phone preamp section.

TT to preamp to DBX decoder to Denon. Can bypass the DBX encoder. 

But then can't use it for Cassette.

I'd need two dbx decoders/compressors.

And that makes no sense.....


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Did find this but need a little help connecting the dots. Can the 3808 do this?

Modern home theater receivers usually include extra "zones". If your receiver has a fixed analog output for "zone 2" etc, then you can create a tape loop. Run the "zone 2" output to the tape deck's input, and the tape deck's output to your receiver's analog audio input. Assign the zone 2 output to whichever input you wish to record, and switch your main zone's input to whichever input the tape deck is connected to.


----------



## jdsmoothie

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Moving some stuff around as I'm doing an interim update of my home theater receiver and moving the 3808 to my office. In my office I still use vinyl and have dbx disk. What I had was an older legacy style receiver with a tape monitor loop in which was placed the DBX decoder-decompresser for my DBX vinyl. When needed it, just hit tape monitor button.
> 
> How do I set this up with the Denon 3808? I'm looking and obviously doesn't seem clear as I'd not need to ask.
> 
> Also did processor reset. Which wiped out some stuff but all my Audyssey settings were still in place, etc. What does processer reset "reset"?


The microprocessor reset should return all settings (including Audyssey) to factory default. Not sure why yours did not.




jsmiddleton4 said:


> Did find this but need a little help connecting the dots. Can the 3808 do this?
> 
> Modern home theater receivers usually include extra "zones". If your receiver has a fixed analog output for "zone 2" etc, then you can create a tape loop. Run the "zone 2" output to the tape deck's input, and the tape deck's output to your receiver's analog audio input. Assign the zone 2 output to whichever input you wish to record, and switch your main zone's input to whichever input the tape deck is connected to.


The configuration can be done yes, although not sure how it will sound.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Good morning jd....

I've done multiple resets including the network reset with the up and down arrow buttons. And it could be most of the receiver is reset and the receiver might actually be reset. What isn't showing as if it is reset is the web interface. It didn't get a lot of attention before FW development stopped for it. Something in the display for the web interface isn't clearing. I cleared my IE cache, same with Google Chrome. Still showing old stuff. I'm not hooked to a monitor in my office. However when I cycle through the front menu options on the unit itself settings appear to be cleared.

I also noticed that via the web interface I only have two language options, English and French. But through the front display options there are quite a few options.

Either the web interface code is messed up some how or the couple of bugs it possessed never got squished. 

It is clearly over kill for an office receiver. It is worth holding on to however.

Now to tackle the tape monitor loop thing by trying the Zone 2 option.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I'm getting no signal at all out pre-amp zone 2. Regardless of source. I have Zone 2 set to the appropriate analog source by using the buttons on the front. 

I have some setting wrong somewhere.

How do you use the pre-amp zone 2 outs?


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Got it. Had to set the volume output to 0db for Zone 2 setting. That changed the pre-outs to line out.

I'm listening to Gino Vanelli DBX vinyl. Nice.


----------



## samandnoah

I'm having trouble performing the reset. I've looked at p58 in the manual, and it looks like it should be working, but no reset happens even after waiting for an hour. All of the input set up details are still there. I'm wondering if I'm waiting too long, too short, letting go of the buttons in the wrong order...  

So here's what I'm doing:
1. I make sure the amp is off using the "big" button (which I think says standby and something else)
2. Then I turn off the "little button" 
3. Then I hold down the and buttons on the front panel, and simultaneously press the little button.
4. I get the whole front panel lit up and flashing ~1/second which sounds like what it's supposed to do. So then I let go of buttons simultaneously, and then it seems to go to starting up as if no reset were taking place. It does go to the FM input, which was NOT the last input it was on. So it seemed almost as if it was starting. But nothing seems to be happening, even after waiting over an hour.
5. I have tried releasing several different button release sequences. Letting go of power first, letting go of the Standard/DSP button first, holding it down for a really long time (it eventually went into regular start up mode), holding it for a short time (just enough time to see it flash twice). 

So what does a successful reset look like? Are there any tricks to the reset? Other ideas? 

Actually, let me describe the issue in case there's another solution that I wasn't able to find while searching a 679 page thread.  Basically, the set-up the for each source is not showing up on the left/source side. And changes are not retained when I go into the set up for each source. This all started after a lightening hit the house. But it all lights up and the FM input worked with static audible until I tried to start messing with the inputs. I guess it had been clear/unused before. I'm pretty much at a loss, and don't want to drag it/ship it to a repair center if there is something I can actually do here. And I've had this receiver since 2008, and have had it working this whole time. But maybe there is some newbie issue I'm forgetting given that I haven't played with a lot of the settings in a long, long time. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.
Rich


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"This all started after a lightening hit the house."

I'm thinking a reset is not going to fix anything.


----------



## samandnoah

*Yes, lightening, but it's still working in some cases...*



jsmiddleton4 said:


> "This all started after a lightening hit the house."
> 
> I'm thinking a reset is not going to fix anything.


Except that 1) it turns on/lights up, and 2) and some inputs like USB/Net where I hadn't done a set up in years (maybe ever?) *ARE* working and playing music. I was able to update the firmware successfully. I went to the browser interface and tried updating the inputs that way, but that didn't seem to make a difference -- though I may not be applying those updates correctly. I find that part confusing. 

Anyhow, both the pre-amp and amp sections are working to some extent. And I'd assume that Denon would not use more than 1 piece of RAM to store all of the input settings. So that's why I feel like I've got a shot at solving this without going to repair. 

Rich


----------



## jsmiddleton4

There isn't anything to "apply" in terms of how "Apply" usually works/looks for stuff like Windows. There is a "Set" for renaming stuff. Once you select the input option when using the web interface the unit changes to that option.

The web interface can be flakey. I suggest trying the menu via a display monitor.

I've not taken apart by 3808 but have cleaned it. So it could be there's a stick of ram in it somewhere. I've not seen anything that is user changeable in that regard. Everything is soldered to the PCB's. 

There is some modular stuff and you might be able to do a plug n play kind of repair. But again that is based on knowing what might me impacted by the lightening.

I hope it works out for you. I'd not have my hopes too high.

There's only two resets. The power button with the standard DSP buttons you've noted. Then the network or LAN reset with is the power button and the up and down arrows.


----------



## Rob Cosentino

*Please wait....*

Hi all.
I've been enjoying my AVR-3808ci for a few years now. It's been a wonderful receiver for all my needs. Unfortunately, I recently started getting an error msg when trying to use NET/USB. It now just hangs on "Please wait... AssigningNetwork" or it goes straight to "Network Problem". If I back out and check the info in network setup, it shows it's getting an IP address like normal but just wont let me past the "Please wait..." or "Network Problem". 
Nothing has changed, everything is the same... i.e. router, etc. I have tried everything I could think of and have done all the hard reset procedures. Still no joy. Like I said, it's been working for years. I have a 1TB HD filled with my music that I have plugged into the USB that I access via the web browser. That no longer works because it won't go past "Please wait..."
So I'm thinking I have to send it in to get serviced but before I do I figured I'd give you guys a shot.
Any help will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Rob


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Is the AVR wired directly to to the modem or connected wirelessly via a bridge modem? Have you rebooted the modem/router as well? Do you have another router you can try? Can you take it to a neighbor's house to test?


----------



## Rob Cosentino

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Is the AVR wired directly to to the modem or connected wirelessly via a bridge modem? Have you rebooted the modem/router as well? Do you have another router you can try? Can you take it to a neighbor's house to test?


Thanks for the reply. 
It has always been hard wired to either a router or switch . I have tried multiple routers/switches, no luck. Like I said, it gets it's dynamic IP from the DHCP server, it just hangs on "Please wait...". I use this receiver everyday. It has done good for the last 4 years. Every other function still works 100%. I just think something is failing, probably an IC.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Try using a static IP address.


----------



## davelr

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Try using a static IP address.


Probably a long shot, but while you're trying a static IP address, try an alternate DNS source. I'd suggest OpenDNS whose server addresses are 208.67.220.220 and 208.67.222.222 (secondary). Might not help, but can't hurt either.


----------



## spiroh

Hello Everyone,

Glad to see there are still several people using this AVR. I got mine when it first came out and have been extremely pleased with it. About a year ago we moved so I had it disconnected for about a year and I was just using the TV sound output. I decided to connect the AVR again so I can get output to my Axiom M80's and wow. Totally forgot how nice it sounded especially over the TV speakers. I have a problem and I was wondering if I can get some advice. Right now I have it connected by using an optical out cable from the TV over to one of the optical in of the AVR. I am trying to minimize the sound processing. If I have the surround mode to Dolby, Neural or Stereo I get sound. Whenever I choose Direct surround I get no sound even though the indicator lights turn on the AVR. The optical signal coming in from the TV is PCM. Does anyone have any idea how I can get Direct or Pure Direct to work in my configuration?

Thank you


----------



## spiroh

Forgot to mention I just upgraded the 3808 to the latest firmware available and then I tried doing the steps published in the firmware thread. When I go to add new feature the Upgrade ID is not listed. I wanted to reach out to support to get the upgrade pack. Is there another way I can find my Upgrade ID? Thank You


----------



## spiroh

Figured out both issues. I connected the AVR to the internet and after it failed it gave me the ID. I called support and they took the ID and someone will be calling me on Monday to get the upgrade enabled. In regards to the DIRECT mode. I first talked to chat support and they told me I have a defective AVR. They performed no troubleshooting steps. When I called support I spoke with another technician and it really didn't go anywhere and he came to the same conclusion that the AVR was defective. I didn't buy this as an answer so I connected my xbox one to the AVR and the Direct modes were working right away. Now that I knew the AVR was not defective I started troubleshooting a little further. I could not get the TV, Roku, or Fire TV to use pure mode withoptical or hdmi input but the Xbox One worked automatically with either option. I played around with the AVR settings and I went into option. I changed the AMP ASSIGN mode from 2CH to Bi-Amp or 7.1 mode and it worked! Extremely happy right now.


----------



## Gary J

What is the point of Pure or Direct with marginal sound signal from Roku, etc,?


----------



## spiroh

Because I want minimal processing from the AVR coming to the speakers.


----------



## Gary J

That is what it does with high end audio ONLY. You will not hear a difference unless you convince yourself you do.


----------



## spiroh

I hear you. Since I've had the receiver I always had to use Dolby or DTS or Stereo whenever watching movies or some music content. They all sounded fine but each one has unique processing. Now that I know how to use direct mode I do not have to worry about that. Not much of a difference in sound quality I admit however I feel better about it.


----------



## Gary J

"Not much of a difference " actually none with those soucres


----------



## spiroh

Gary, Which surround mode do you use when viewing movies?


----------



## Gary J

Dolby Digital PLIIx Cinema (pretty standard on most AVRs) plays every source in modes from HD Audio down to 2 channel (processing it to 5.1 or 7.1 or whatever your setup). "PL" stands for Pro Logic which made 5.1 channels out of two before 5.1 channels even existed if you want to go back decades in history. Most people use Direct, if at all, for sources like SACD.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD


----------



## spiroh

Gary J said:


> Dolby Digital PLIIx Cinema (pretty standard on most AVRs) plays every source in modes from HD Audio down to 2 channel (processing it to 5.1 or 7.1 or whatever your setup). "PL" stands for Pro Logic which made 5.1 channels out of two before 5.1 channels even existed if you want to go back decades in history. Most people use Direct, if at all, for sources like SACD.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD


Thanks for the info.


----------



## blairy

In recent weeks the screen on my AVR has started 'fading.' Rather than being bright crisp and clear the lettering now appears to have faded or even has blank lines through it.


Not a big deal and still sounds as good as ever and video quality to TV does not appear impacted. However, has anyone else experienced this (or something similar) and is it a precursor to other impending problems?


Cheers
blairy


----------



## Fullrotation

*Playing films via usb*

Hi All, 
this is my first thread.

I have just replaced my sony 810 avr for the Denon 3808 and was wondering if you can play movies thru the usb port on the amp or what would be the best way to play these films.

Previously I use to connect the usb drive to my Sony smart tv, but all i get now is video and no audio (tv is connected to the amp via hdmi)

I get audio out when watching normal tv channels.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
USB connected to the TV with optical cable from the TV to the AVR. TV would need to be set to "Home Theater"/"External Speakers".


----------



## Fullrotation

Cheers


----------



## jsmiddleton4

You also have to make sure the Denon's input for the TV is configured correctly. My TV is/was connected via Optical out from the TV to my 3808. In the 3808 you have to configure it for the right digital input for the Source Selection you are using for the TV.


----------



## gongura

*3D Video through the 3808CI*

Apologize if this had been answered before. I did browse most of the 600+ pages but don't think I got the answer to what I would like to do. I have Sony BDP-BX520 a 3D/blu-ray DVD player which I connected to my AVR 3808CI via HDMI. I also have a Sony VDP-HW40ES 3D projector that is connected to my AVR's monitor out HDMI. I use the Sony player to watch 2D blu-ray movies, netflix, youtube etc but cannot watch 3D since the 3808CI cannot process 3D video . I thought of connecting the Sony player to the projector and have a optical/TOSLINK to the 3808 but then I hear I will not get 7. 1 sound through the Optical cable ? The other option I read was to take a HDMI splitter with one end into the projector and the other two going to the Sony Player and the AVR3808CI each? And a HDMI going from the Sony Player to the AVR3808 for audio. Question is which HDMI will be active when both the Player and the AVR are ON. How does the splitter know which one needs to be the active one since BOTH of them will be on? I can test this by going ahead and getting a splitter but though I would check here before I throw my $5-$10 at Amazon


----------



## cdnscg

gongura said:


> Apologize if this had been answered before. I did browse most of the 600+ pages but don't think I got the answer to what I would like to do. I have Sony BDP-BX520 a 3D/blu-ray DVD player which I connected to my AVR 3808CI via HDMI. I also have a Sony VDP-HW40ES 3D projector that is connected to my AVR's monitor out HDMI. I use the Sony player to watch 2D blu-ray movies, netflix, youtube etc but cannot watch 3D since the 3808CI cannot process 3D video . I thought of connecting the Sony player to the projector and have a optical/TOSLINK to the 3808 but then I hear I will not get 7. 1 sound through the Optical cable ? The other option I read was to take a HDMI splitter with one end into the projector and the other two going to the Sony Player and the AVR3808CI each? And a HDMI going from the Sony Player to the AVR3808 for audio. Question is which HDMI will be active when both the Player and the AVR are ON. How does the splitter know which one needs to be the active one since BOTH of them will be on? I can test this by going ahead and getting a splitter but though I would check here before I throw my $5-$10 at Amazon


Since the BD player is sending the signal, I believe one cable would come from the BD player to the splitter from which you would have a cable to the PJ, and another to the AVR. Not sure if their would be a degradation of signal since its being slit.


----------



## jdsmoothie

gongura said:


> Apologize if this had been answered before. I did browse most of the 600+ pages but don't think I got the answer to what I would like to do. I have Sony BDP-BX520 a 3D/blu-ray DVD player which I connected to my AVR 3808CI via HDMI. I also have a Sony VDP-HW40ES 3D projector that is connected to my AVR's monitor out HDMI. I use the Sony player to watch 2D blu-ray movies, netflix, youtube etc but cannot watch 3D since the 3808CI cannot process 3D video . I thought of connecting the Sony player to the projector and have a optical/TOSLINK to the 3808 but then I hear I will not get 7. 1 sound through the Optical cable ? The other option I read was to take a HDMI splitter with one end into the projector and the other two going to the Sony Player and the AVR3808CI each? And a HDMI going from the Sony Player to the AVR3808 for audio. Question is which HDMI will be active when both the Player and the AVR are ON. How does the splitter know which one needs to be the active one since BOTH of them will be on? I can test this by going ahead and getting a splitter but though I would check here before I throw my $5-$10 at Amazon


You would need an HDMI 1.4 BDP that has dual HDMI outputs ... one for the video(2D/3D) to the PJ and the other for audio only to the 3808CI. Simply connecting a standard HDMI splitter to the Sony will not work as it will detect the HDMI 1.3 3808CI and pass only 2D video. There are HDMI splitters that can pass the 3D video and strip off the audio for an HDMI 1.3 AVR but they generally cost $100-$200 or more.


----------



## gongura

I did get 3D Video connecting the BDP directly to the projector and got audio by connecting an optical cable between the BDP and the 3808CI. No issues there..If I were to go for a HDMI splitter do I need to look for a HDMI 1.4 compliant splitter or a normal splitter would do since I assume it is in the HDMI board in each device that makes the difference and not the cable? I am thinking of routing the HDMi from the projector through a splitter with one branch going to the BDP and the other to the AVR3808 and I guess connect the BDP to the AVR via an Optical calble (instead of a HDMI)? So True HD and DTS are not possible via an Optical cable ?



jdsmoothie said:


> You would need an HDMI 1.4 BDP that has dual HDMI outputs ... one for the video(2D/3D) to the PJ and the other for audio only to the 3808CI. Simply connecting a standard HDMI splitter to the Sony will not work as it will detect the HDMI 1.3 3808CI and pass only 2D video. There are HDMI splitters that can pass the 3D video and strip off the audio for an HDMI 1.3 AVR but they generally cost $100-$200 or more.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
As I said .. not possible via an HDMI splitter and only lossy DD/DTS 5.1 via an optical/coax digital cable (although note still quite good and much less expensive than buying a newer HDMI 1.4 AVR).


----------



## Wryker

gongura said:


> I did get 3D Video connecting the BDP directly to the projector and got audio by connecting an optical cable between the BDP and the 3808CI. No issues there..If I were to go for a HDMI splitter do I need to look for a HDMI 1.4 compliant splitter or a normal splitter would do since I assume it is in the HDMI board in each device that makes the difference and not the cable? I am thinking of routing the HDMi from the projector through a splitter with one branch going to the BDP and the other to the AVR3808 and I guess connect the BDP to the AVR via an Optical calble (instead of a HDMI)? So True HD and DTS are not possible via an Optical cable ?


$36 smackaroos http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011307&p_id=6192&seq=1&format=2


----------



## gongura

Wryker said:


> $36 smackaroos http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10113&cs_id=1011307&p_id=6192&seq=1&format=2


I guess I need the opposite of this? One HDMI output (to the PJ) and two HDMI input (one from the Sony BDP and the other from the AVR 3808)? I ordered this one 

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011001&p_id=8150&seq=1&format=2

Hopefully it supports 3D Video


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
It will not support full 1080p 3D when connected to the HDMI 1.3 3808CI.


----------



## cdnscg

gongura said:


> I guess I need the opposite of this? One HDMI output (to the PJ) and two HDMI input (one from the Sony BDP and the other from the AVR 3808)? I ordered this one
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011001&p_id=8150&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Hopefully it supports 3D Video


Talked to my electronics supplier, and he mentioned there could be a hdmi hand shake issue between the player -splitter-pj. But, not for certain.


----------



## cdnscg

gongura said:


> I guess I need the opposite of this? One HDMI output (to the PJ) and two HDMI input (one from the Sony BDP and the other from the AVR 3808)? I ordered this one
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011001&p_id=8150&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Hopefully it supports 3D Video


Am i missing something? You are going from player to the avr and pj. Therefore, one cable into the splitter from the player, and 2 out. One to avr, and one to the pj.


----------



## Wryker

gongura said:


> I guess I need the opposite of this? One HDMI output (to the PJ) and two HDMI input (one from the Sony BDP and the other from the AVR 3808)? I ordered this one
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=101&cp_id=10110&cs_id=1011001&p_id=8150&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Hopefully it supports 3D Video


I thought you'd connect the 3D player to the one HDMI input and then use one OUT to the PJ to get 3D/2D and another out to the AVR to get full HD audio?


----------



## gongura

*3D Video with AVR 3808 CI*

I use the AVR3808 for watching TV (have Dish hopper connected to the AVR via HDMI) so I need BOTH the AVR and the BDP to be connected to the PJ



Wryker said:


> I thought you'd connect the 3D player to the one HDMI input and then use one OUT to the PJ to get 3D/2D and another out to the AVR to get full HD audio?


----------



## Wryker

gongura said:


> I use the AVR3808 for watching TV (have Dish hopper connected to the AVR via HDMI) so I need BOTH the AVR and the BDP to be connected to the PJ


SOO something like this: http://www.cablematters.com/pc-360-55-cable-matters-2x2-hdmi-switch-splitter.aspx#

BD & Dish input - one output to AVR - other to PJ


----------



## gongura

Wryker said:


> SOO something like this: http://www.cablematters.com/pc-360-55-cable-matters-2x2-hdmi-switch-splitter.aspx#
> 
> BD & Dish input - one output to AVR - other to PJ


Thank you. Ordered this one and will see how this works..hopefully it should work


----------



## Wryker

gongura said:


> Thank you. Ordered this one and will see how this works..hopefully it should work


If you have time - use Monoprice's chat feature to speak with someone regarding that box to make sure it does meet all your needs!


----------



## dogboysam

*Denon AVR-3808CI - Left Speaker Only*

Not sure what happened, but right now we are back in business. I spent some hours tracking this down so I figured I'd give the 3808 thread a bump.

The week before the Super Bowl I realized my right front speaker was not producing sound. The two fronts were left over Bose Acoustimass 5 cubes mounted on the ceiling. I figured they gave up the goose, so I ordered some Polk Audio OWM 3's and modified the Bose mounts (reaming out the holes to accept 1/4-20 bolts). No dice. Still no sound.

So now it's time to switch speakers to different outputs. The right speaker plays, when the left speaker is unplugged from the 3808. The right speaker plays if the left speaker is connected to the center channel (the left speaker operates too in this scenario). Changing speaker wires did not change the results. Changing speakers did not change the results. 

Now to reset the receiver/microprocessor (Owner's manual p58). After reset, playing from tuner with stereo output only plays left channel/speaker. Switching speakers again returns the same results. Been going through the same sequence with speakers above, Dolby Digital output was selected to use the center channel. Upon returning to stereo setup with left and right speakers being connected to the left and right channels on the receiver, everything plays properly. Plays tuner through stereo, direct, etc.

Not sure if the reset did the trick or how long she'll go from here. Just glad it's back. Not sure if I am ready for spending $$$$ on a replacement (although I could use the inputs and digital out to Zone 2).

I hope that the new speakers will work as well as the Infinity RS2001's I have been using to test.
Now I am off to get everything plugged back in and programmed again.


Panasonic TC-P50G10
Denon AVR-3808CI
Sony BluRay BDP-BX110
DirecTV HR24-200 (HD + DVR)
AppleTV 3rd Gen
Roku3
WiiU
Harmony One
Polk Audio OWM3
Polk Audio RC60i
Polk PSW111


----------



## samspectre

*Amazon Fire TV streaming problem*

I have the Denon 3808CI receiver and have recently been having troubles when using it with the Amazon Fire TV box. When I start playing a video (streaming) on the Fire TV box, the receiver shuts down completely (after a few seconds) to just a blinking red circle on the power button (lower left corner). If I'm not streaming, and just looking at the Fire TV box menu screens, it seems perfectly happy. Has anyone else encountered this? No other items connected to the receiver have this issue (e.g., HD DVR, Xbox One, Blu-Ray, CD...). Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
What source video is playing? What audio is playing? Try connecting it to each of the HDMI inputs to see if same issue presents on each one. If yes, connect optical cable from the box to the AVR and change INPUT MODE to "Digital" and see if that resolves the issue.


----------



## dogboysam

dogboysam said:


> Now I am off to get everything plugged back in and programmed again.


Well it all worked until I realized upon Audyssey setup that I had reversed my left and right fronts. Since 'I just had to have left on the left and right on the right,' I changed the wires. Big mistake. Tried to just leave them reversed. Nope this time you can't go back.

Going to change out the speaker wires. Not excited about this as they are in the wall and ceiling. But right was working with different wire (running across the floor).


----------



## pezram

*Denon 3808 and Apple TV*

I have an ATV generation 2 and 3 the 3 was working fine through my HDMI DVR port on the denon. All of sudden a week ago the ATV stopped showing on my TV. I have checked the assignments and they seem to be correct. I tried my generation 2 same problem. When I boot the ATV I can see the apple logo on my TV as it loads but then nothing. I have connected directly to the TV and it works fine. Any help would be appreciated.


Apple TV, Denon Receiver 3808


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Try powering off and unplugging the AVR for 10 minutes. Power on the TV, wait a few secs, AVR, wait a few secs, and then ATV. This power on sequence will generally help to mitigate HDMI handshake issues. If still no joy, try a different HDMI cable from ATV --> AVR. Just because it works connected to the TV does not eliminate the cable as the cause of the problem.


----------



## pezram

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Try powering off and unplugging the AVR for 10 minutes. Power on the TV, wait a few secs, AVR, wait a few secs, and then ATV. This power on sequence will generally help to mitigate HDMI handshake issues. If still no joy, try a different HDMI cable from ATV --> AVR. Just because it works connected to the TV does not eliminate the cable as the cause of the problem.


Thanks for the quick reply tried both suggestions and unfortunately same result as before. If you have any other suggestions I am listening and willing. Thanks again for your quick response.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Have you tried the other HDMI inputs?


----------



## pezram

Yes I have weird as I said before as the ATV boots up you see the apple logo on the TV then nothing.


----------



## cdnscg

pezram said:


> Yes I have weird as I said before as the ATV boots up you see the apple logo on the TV then nothing.


Try connecting the ATV directly to the TV. If it works, you know it may be something with the ATV and Denon. If it doesn't, its the ATV.


----------



## pezram

I did do that and ATV works fine. Thanks for the response.


----------



## c0olking

Hello.

Brand new member speaking. I have a rather simple question.

Ive just bought the 3808 and im trying to setup my 2.1 system.

Using the input optical 1 ive managed to get the front speakers playing. That alone took me half an hour of fiddling.

But the sub is still silent. Ive put a sub cable into PRE-OUT -> SW and connected the sub.

TBH i have very little experience with hifi, but i love music and decent quality.

Not sure this will be handy info but the fronts are bw 602 s2 and the sub is a asw 500.

Hoping for a friendly hifi expert.

Bye.


----------



## Wryker

c0olking said:


> Hello.
> 
> Brand new member speaking. I have a rather simple question.
> 
> Ive just bought the 3808 and im trying to setup my 2.1 system.
> 
> Using the input optical 1 ive managed to get the front speakers playing. That alone took me half an hour of fiddling.
> 
> But the sub is still silent. Ive put a sub cable into PRE-OUT -> SW and connected the sub.
> 
> TBH i have very little experience with hifi, but i love music and decent quality.
> 
> Not sure this will be handy info but the fronts are bw 602 s2 and the sub is a asw 500.
> 
> Hoping for a friendly hifi expert.
> 
> Bye.


Have you verified that the amp recognizes the sub? On the right side of the display you will see icons lit up displaying how many speakers are available for output. You should see your two fronts and the sub in the display.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Duplicating. Weird.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

" I have a rather simple question."

Sounds like you haven't run Audessey and set your speakers configuration correctly.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Apple TV.......

Make sure you have any video conversion OFF in the 3808. And all HDMI control stuff OFF.

Also are you using something like a Harmony remote that could be changing input sources, etc. in a sequence?


----------



## jdsmoothie

c0olking said:


> Hello.
> 
> Brand new member speaking. I have a rather simple question.
> 
> Ive just bought the 3808 and im trying to setup my 2.1 system.
> 
> Using the input optical 1 ive managed to get the front speakers playing. That alone took me half an hour of fiddling.
> 
> But the sub is still silent. Ive put a sub cable into PRE-OUT -> SW and connected the sub.
> 
> TBH i have very little experience with hifi, but i love music and decent quality.
> 
> Not sure this will be handy info but the fronts are bw 602 s2 and the sub is a asw 500.
> 
> Hoping for a friendly hifi expert.
> 
> Bye.


First verify sub is working by pulling cable from sub pre-out and rubbing your finger over the tip while sub is powered on. Hear static from the sub? If yes, sub is working. If no, either sub or cable is defective. Set speakers to SMALL/80Hz.


----------



## c0olking

Thank you all for your contributions cheers

Its playing and sounds great.. since I bought the receiver second hand Ive thought about resetting it. But I havent got a clue..

I may just be me, but it sounds like the mid range is trying to play the bass aswell.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
If you were not provided with an Owner's manual, you can download one from Denon's website ....

http://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/manuals-and-downloads


----------



## c0olking

Yes! Made the reset. Awesome I thought.

Now I cant make the sub play again. :-( Is it posiible to hook the receiver to my tv through hdmi and put in my speaker config? I think Ive bought something too expensive for once.

Normally in this world we live in today our hands is held all through the game/movie/store and Im sick of it.. but this is so damn advanced


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
The reset returned all settings to factory default so you'll have to run Audyssey again. You should be able to see the config screen on the TV when you plug in the Audyssey mic into the 3808 mic jack on the front panel.


----------



## Shivanti

*New feature update link*

Found this automated site. Worked for my 3808 in sweden.

4308-3808-a1.denon-upgrade.eu/en/upgrade-s1.html


----------



## kevinwoodward

Shivanti said:


> Found this automated site. Worked for my 3808 in sweden.
> 
> 4308-3808-a1.denon-upgrade.eu/en/upgrade-s1.html


it says you need an upgrade card which you purchase?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Shivanti said:


> Found this automated site. Worked for my 3808 in sweden.
> 
> 4308-3808-a1.denon-upgrade.eu/en/upgrade-s1.html


This upgrade has been available since 2008.


----------



## kevinwoodward

jdsmoothie said:


> This upgrade has been available since 2008.


for 100.00?
is it for free now?
are there steps for that if so?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
The upgrade has been free for years now. Steps have been listed in this thread numerous times as well as listed below ...



vladc77 said:


> I found that the best way is to communicate with customer support over the internet.
> 
> 
> 1. Create account with Denon Customer Support - http://denon.custhelp.com/
> 2. Go into the receivers menu and do the following to retrieve the Upgrade ID.
> 
> Manual Setup
> Option Setup
> Add New Feature
> 
> You will see the Upgrade ID appear on your TV.
> 3. Request politely for enabling access to the upgrade and provide the Upgrade ID.
> 4. They will enable you access
> 5. Go into the receivers menu and do the following to retrieve the Upgrade ID.
> Manual Setup
> Option Setup
> Add New Feature
> 
> Initiate upgrade.
> 
> This is pretty much what you'll need to do. I hope it helps.


----------



## Shivanti

I did all of the above but since i'm in sweden they couldn't activate the upgrade, or so they said. So i contacted U.K and the emailed me the access code. Then i filled in the form and voila.


----------



## Hamilton_1974

Shivanti said:


> I did all of the above but since i'm in sweden they couldn't activate the upgrade, or so they said. So i contacted U.K and the emailed me the access code. Then i filled in the form and voila.


Which UK email did you write to?

I tried going the route via Denon USA but got the same result as you.


----------



## Neurorad

Denon USA has this on their main Product Updates & Upgrades website page

http://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/productupdates

*AVR Ultimate Feature Package Upgrade
Denon is currently offering a feature enhanced firmware upgrade for the AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI surround sound receivers. Should you have any problems during the installation of the firmware upgrade please, call 1-201-762-6665 and select option 1 for assistance.
*
When I called that number, from the US, the rep said I wasn't eligible for any upgrades, since they're not showing up in my 3808 OSD menu Upgrades tab. So, I updated the FW - and now it shows upgrades, grayed out, as well as an Upgrade ID. I called back the number, gave the new rep my Upgrade ID, and he said they'd work on it.


----------



## kevinwoodward

Neurorad said:


> Denon USA has this on their main Product Updates & Upgrades website page
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/productupdates
> 
> *AVR Ultimate Feature Package Upgrade
> Denon is currently offering a feature enhanced firmware upgrade for the AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI surround sound receivers. Should you have any problems during the installation of the firmware upgrade please, call 1-201-762-6665 and select option 1 for assistance.
> *
> When I called that number, from the US, the rep said I wasn't eligible for any upgrades, since they're not showing up in my 3808 OSD menu Upgrades tab. So, I updated the FW - and now it shows upgrades, grayed out, as well as an Upgrade ID. I called back the number, gave the new rep my Upgrade ID, and he said they'd work on it.



I still can't tell if you guys are saying this is free or not, seems like a huge hassle,
why don't' they just include it in the firmware update?


----------



## Neurorad

Neurorad said:


> Denon USA has this on their main Product Updates & Upgrades website page
> 
> http://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/productupdates
> 
> *AVR Ultimate Feature Package Upgrade
> Denon is currently offering a feature enhanced firmware upgrade for the AVR-3808CI and AVR-4308CI surround sound receivers. Should you have any problems during the installation of the firmware upgrade please, call 1-201-762-6665 and select option 1 for assistance.
> *
> When I called that number, from the US, the rep said I wasn't eligible for any upgrades, since they're not showing up in my 3808 OSD menu Upgrades tab. So, I updated the FW - and now it shows upgrades, grayed out, as well as an Upgrade ID. I called back the number, gave the new rep my Upgrade ID, and he said they'd work on it.


A week later, I check the Denon OSD menu, and now the free upgrade is there, under Upgrades. Downloading upgrade now.


----------



## c0olking

I've encountered a problem with my denon 3808

After its been playing for a while, audio stops for a second sometimes a few, and then returns. The [FR] [FN] and [PCM] [DIG.] in the display also lights off when audio disappears. Frustrating stuff. So I thought it may be something wrong with the cables, so I bought bananaplugs and installed, without it making a difference. :-(


----------



## Larry M

Ok, semi unique setup here which I would expect to work

Have an HTPC, cable box, BR Player, and PS3 all through HDMI into the receiver
From the Denon an HDMI out to a 1x4 splitter http://www.amazon.com/HDX-104-Premium-Powered-Splitter-Resolutions/dp/B00GPGJZ4A/ref=pd_ybh_1 out to my JVC RS45 projector and to Samsung 65H7150 TV

What I can't figure out is why I can't get audio out of my TV? The audio comes out of my 5.2 perfectly fine but those speakers are in the theater while the TV is in the other room. 

What am I doing wrong? I don't think it's the TV as I tried another TV and had the same result


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Unlike more current models that have a Zone 2 HDMI monitor output that pass both HDMI audio/video by design, a main zone HDMI output can only pass audio if the setting is changed from "AMP" to "TV" (see p. 30 in your Owner's manual).


----------



## Larry M

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Unlike more current models that have a Zone 2 HDMI monitor output that pass both HDMI audio/video by design, a main zone HDMI output can only pass audio if the setting is changed from "AMP" to "TV" (see p. 30 in your Owner's manual).


Well, that is extremely awful 
I love this receiver because it does a lot of great things, but this and HDMI zone 2 not working kinda disappoints

Thank you for the help

I guess I'll just have to get Zone 2 going in that room, too bad because the speakers on that TV are actually pretty good


----------



## MrCreosote

*Front speakers not playing*

The front speakers recently cut out on my 3808. I had been thinking it was something weird with 
how the HDMI and optical inputs were working, but when I switched to a stereo source it was clear that it is just that the front L&R speakers are not working.

I did the factory reset and all that seemed to accomplish was deleting all my settings (GRRRR)

The Audyssey setup will not work because it does not see the left front speaker. When I go try the manual setup, I get no test tone out of the front L & R speakers. Also, it seems to be stuck in 5.1 mode even though I have a 7.1 setup. 

Denon support said that if the reset did not help, then I have to take it in for service. I am hoping someone here can give me a clue what is going on so I don't have to go that route 

Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Try connecting another set of speakers to the FL/FR speaker posts to ensure the issue isn't with the FL/FR speakers themselves. If not, try unplugging the AVR for 10 minutes, then plug back in and do a series of microprocessor resets (at least 4-5). If still no joy, the amps are likely dead. Try setting the AMP ASSIGN to "Bi-Amp" and connect your FL/FR speakers to the SBL/SBR speaker posts which if it works, will drop you to a 5.1 setup but at least allow you to continue without servicing the unit.


----------



## cdnscg

MrCreosote said:


> The front speakers recently cut out on my 3808. I had been thinking it was something weird with
> how the HDMI and optical inputs were working, but when I switched to a stereo source it was clear that it is just that the front L&R speakers are not working.
> 
> I did the factory reset and all that seemed to accomplish was deleting all my settings (GRRRR)
> 
> The Audyssey setup will not work because it does not see the left front speaker. When I go try the manual setup, I get no test tone out of the front L & R speakers. Also, it seems to be stuck in 5.1 mode even though I have a 7.1 setup.
> 
> Denon support said that if the reset did not help, then I have to take it in for service. I am hoping someone here can give me a clue what is going on so I don't have to go that route
> 
> Thanks!


I've had some crazy HDMI issues recently with my Pioneer SC25, although it may not be the same for you, try unplugging all the HDMI inputs, and use an analog input. At least that should let you know if it is the HDMI board in the avr. I would do this when the unit is cold.


----------



## MrCreosote

An HDMI issue was actually my first assumption. Switching to an analog stereo signal is what got me to realize it was just the speakers not playing. 
I'll give it another try though with my fingers crossed


----------



## MrCreosote

*Damn Lady Gaga*

After some more investigation, it turns out the speakers are blown and the 3808 is fine.
My wife must have killed them listening to lady Gaga on the treadmill 

I was able to rearrange the speakers to get down to 5.1 instead of 7.1 for now.
In my frantic searching through the receiver menus, I did find a volume limiting setting. You better believe it is turned on now!

Thanks again for the advice 



jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Try connecting another set of speakers to the FL/FR speaker posts to ensure the issue isn't with the FL/FR speakers themselves. If not, try unplugging the AVR for 10 minutes, then plug back in and do a series of microprocessor resets (at least 4-5). If still no joy, the amps are likely dead. Try setting the AMP ASSIGN to "Bi-Amp" and connect your FL/FR speakers to the SBL/SBR speaker posts which if it works, will drop you to a 5.1 setup but at least allow you to continue without servicing the unit.


----------



## jwheeler

So just purchased my first projector which has 3D and of course discovered my trusty 3808 wont pass along the 3D signal. Been wanting a couple of more HDMI inputs anyway so I suppose its time to look into a new receiver. Its been a couple of years since I have read anything about the new Denon models so I am wondering from the forum which current model is considered the one to get these days? still on 1080p but would certainly like to be as future proof as possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## jdsmoothie

jwheeler said:


> So just purchased my first projector which has 3D and of course discovered my trusty 3808 wont pass along the 3D signal. Been wanting a couple of more HDMI inputs anyway so I suppose its time to look into a new receiver. Its been a couple of years since I have read anything about the new Denon models so I am wondering from the forum which current model is considered the one to get these days? still on 1080p but would certainly like to be as future proof as possible. Any suggestions?


All of the 2104 models can now do 3D, so just depends on your budget and whether you want the same level of Audyssey MultEQ XT (X1100W, X2100W, X3100W) as the 3808CI or the better Audyssey MultEQ XT32 (X4100W, X5200W, X7200W). Review post ##2 in each of the Denon 2014 Owner's threads to review features of each model.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...vr-model-owner-s-thread-faq.html#post24721977


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...el-thread-x4100-x5200-x7200.html#post26013746


----------



## cdnscg

jwheeler said:


> So just purchased my first projector which has 3D and of course discovered my trusty 3808 wont pass along the 3D signal. Been wanting a couple of more HDMI inputs anyway so I suppose its time to look into a new receiver. Its been a couple of years since I have read anything about the new Denon models so I am wondering from the forum which current model is considered the one to get these days? still on 1080p but would certainly like to be as future proof as possible. Any suggestions?


If you plan on passing 4K through your avr, you'll have to insure you secure one of the few models than can do this right now. I understand many manufacturers will have models in the second half 2015. In the meantime, for 3D, you can do what I'm doing when I want to watch 3D. Run the HDMI cable direct from the BD player to the pj, and an optical cable from the the BD player to the avr.


----------



## jwheeler

Thanks for the info. running direct to the PJ with a fiber optic cable from the Xbox One to the 3808 is exactly what I did tonight and it worked fine. I will research the new models but maybe prudent to wait until the next models come out like you mentioned.


----------



## mmcxiiad

I have a 3808 that has been working flawlessly for years. Was using it last night and the phone rang so I paused the content. When I went to start it back up. there was no audio. The video still works fine. 

I have tried blowing out the headphone jack. 

Tried both audio over both HDMI and analog. Also tried multiple different source inputs. _None of them work. _

Just for kicks, I tried the test tones. _SPEAKERS WORK - Got correct sound over test tones. _

So it appears the amp still works, just not ANY audio inputs.

Anyone have an idea how to fix this? Is this something that could be fixed myself, or does it _have_ to be done at a service center?


----------



## Gary J

Press the small off/on button?


----------



## mmcxiiad

Gary J said:


> Press the small off/on button?


Yep, I tried that too. Plus you do that while doing the factory reset.


----------



## jdsmoothie

mmcxiiad said:


> I have a 3808 that has been working flawlessly for years. Was using it last night and the phone rang so I paused the content. When I went to start it back up. there was no audio. The video still works fine.
> 
> I have tried blowing out the headphone jack.
> 
> Tried both audio over both HDMI and analog. Also tried multiple different source inputs. _None of them work. _
> 
> Just for kicks, I tried the test tones. _SPEAKERS WORK - Got correct sound over test tones. _
> 
> So it appears the amp still works, just not ANY audio inputs.
> 
> Anyone have an idea how to fix this? Is this something that could be fixed myself, or does it _have_ to be done at a service center?


Unplug the power cord for about 10 minutes, and then try doing a series of hard resets ... at least 4-5 in a row.


----------



## mmcxiiad

jdsmoothie said:


> Unplug the power cord for about 10 minutes, and then try doing a series of hard resets ... at least 4-5 in a row.



Thanks for the suggestion. The receiver has been unplugged most of the day. I did 6 hard resets. Unfortunately, that didn't work.


----------



## KitKatHT

Just purchased the Denon 3808ci. My 4802 went bluey, sold it for 40 bucks. Now I have this one for 300 dollars and it looks very clean, and came with everything!

I had purchased the Denon 2808ci and had someone set it up for me, then while alone, it made loud cracking sound though each speaker, and thinking it defective, did purchase the bigger one. Now it seems alright when played at low volume and for music all channels SACD; maybe it has a audio-video card defect, or maybe the rear stereo designed speakers have an issue when used for sound effect, rather than consistent music.

My post purpose it related to the 3808 model. My friend who knows about more modern receiver technology told me to do a firmware upgrade. I did register the Denon, and received no code other than for a purchase discount. The main issue, I worry about having the internet running though the receiver. 
How hard is this to do, and what benefit would there be?


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
You'll want to do a firmware update to install the additional Audyssey features that at the time of AVR release, were not available.


----------



## Roger Clark

KitKatHT said:


> Just purchased the Denon 3808ci. My 4802 went bluey, sold it for 40 bucks. Now I have this one for 300 dollars and it looks very clean, and came with everything!
> 
> I had purchased the Denon 2808ci and had someone set it up for me, then while alone, it made loud cracking sound though each speaker, and thinking it defective, did purchase the bigger one. Now it seems alright when played at low volume and for music all channels SACD; maybe it has a audio-video card defect, or maybe the rear stereo designed speakers have an issue when used for sound effect, rather than consistent music.
> 
> My post purpose it related to the 3808 model. My friend who knows about more modern receiver technology told me to do a firmware upgrade. I did register the Denon, and received no code other than for a purchase discount. The main issue, I worry about having the internet running though the receiver.
> How hard is this to do, and what benefit would there be?


 
Any chance you got the 3808 from me?  


If so, it has the latest firmware.


Having an internet connection on the AVR allows you to do firmware updates and also allows streaming of internet music as well as streaming of music from a PC on your network.


----------



## KitKatHT

Roger Clark said:


> Any chance you got the 3808 from me?
> 
> 
> If so, it has the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Having an internet connection on the AVR allows you to do firmware updates and also allows streaming of internet music as well as streaming of music from a PC on your network.


Rodger,

YES!
I am sure one satisfied buyer! 

I peaked in audio around 1998 and had only used computers at work; my 3801 and 4802 were purchased new; I better understood them at that time. The whole internet connecting thing, I do not understand well, nor do I trust doing it. Audyssey features offer some help, yet I end up fine tuning by ear anyway. since that feature assumes normal hearing. my situation, I need a higher center channel boost.

I have one friend who is able to check all that stuff out for me.

This was a great deal for me! The price was some right on for such a well cared for unit; one I plan to keep in use for as long as I care about HT. 

The 4306 models I looked at were selling for more, and for me, the power difference was not considerable. I looked at the 4810 and thought it might be good, but with 4802 power I no longer need, and many extras I do not need, the extra expense seemed unreasonable. I really only need the HDMI for the inexpensive Blu-Ray playersl I doubt I will ever have cable TV again, nor will I ever bother with satellite radio and if I were to stream, most little players have that and really I would rather pass it to my TV. For my HT use, I buy several Blu-rays a month and usually watch the several times. For news and casual TV viewing, I use broadcast on a smaller bedroom TV, and music, the smaller Denon I mentioned, all that seems fine. With CD and SACD, all goes 'exit in' and sounds good enough for me.

Buying this model was a real help, thank you! I do not need a bigger model anymore, and having the HDMI benefit means my Oppo does not have to play everything, and may last longer. 

I had a bigger system, with a Classe SSP 25, which I purchased around the same time as the older Denon receivers; that processor has a high grade preamplifier section and seems to hold value, perhaps as a preamplifier, as it is a quality processor, yet dated, and has no multichannel inputs. 

Anyway, I am happy with my purchase and very thankful to you!


----------



## oachalon

I have had my 3808CI for a long time (right when it came out), and it has been a solid receiver except the following. Recently (past 6 months) whenever we lose power at my house for an extended period of time or the power cycles, my receiver will lose all of its settings. This has happened 5-6 times now. I have saved a configuration file of my receiver on my computer for when this does happen, but it is starting to annoy me. Does this receiver like a computer have a battery somewhere on the board that is most likely dead and not allowing the receiver to retain settings once it has lost power? 

Has anyone ran into this issue, and if so what did you do to correct this? Also the receiver has the latest firmware and updates.


----------



## MTAtech

oachalon said:


> I have had my 3808CI for a long time (right when it came out), and it has been a solid receiver except the following. Recently (past 6 months) whenever we lose power at my house for an extended period of time or the power cycles, my receiver will lose all of its settings. This has happened 5-6 times now. I have saved a configuration file of my receiver on my computer for when this does happen, but it is starting to annoy me. Does this receiver like a computer have a battery somewhere on the board that is most likely dead and not allowing the receiver to retain settings once it has lost power?
> 
> Has anyone ran into this issue, and if so what did you do to correct this? Also the receiver has the latest firmware and updates.


How long is an extended period of time? The manual of the 3808ci says it should hold the memory for a week. You can also save your settings to disk and then restore your settings if it gets lost.


----------



## davelr

oachalon said:


> I have had my 3808CI for a long time (right when it came out), and it has been a solid receiver except the following. Recently (past 6 months) whenever we lose power at my house for an extended period of time or the power cycles, my receiver will lose all of its settings. This has happened 5-6 times now. I have saved a configuration file of my receiver on my computer for when this does happen, but it is starting to annoy me. Does this receiver like a computer have a battery somewhere on the board that is most likely dead and not allowing the receiver to retain settings once it has lost power?
> 
> Has anyone ran into this issue, and if so what did you do to correct this? Also the receiver has the latest firmware and updates.


I did have my 3808 open a few years ago for an HDMI problem, but don't remember if I noticed any batteries.


However, I've just done a scan of the PDF of the factory service manual and did get two hits on "battery". There are two listed in a parts list, but there were no other hits in the manual so I'm not sure where these would be located.


----------



## oachalon

MTAtech said:


> How long is an extended period of time? The manual of the 3808ci says it should hold the memory for a week. You can also save your settings to disk and then restore your settings if it gets lost.


If the power cycles a few times on and off it loses its settings right then and there. If the power is off for say 1 hour, it will lose its settings as well. 


Definitely wont hold for a week. 

As mentioned before, I do have the configuration saved on my computer, but do not want to restore the settings everytime I lose power. 


I assume the batteries are probably soldered to the board directly somewhere.


----------



## MTAtech

oachalon said:


> If the power cycles a few times on and off it loses its settings right then and there. If the power is off for say 1 hour, it will lose its settings as well.
> 
> 
> Definitely wont hold for a week.
> 
> As mentioned before, I do have the configuration saved on my computer, but do not want to restore the settings everytime I lose power.
> 
> 
> I assume the batteries are probably soldered to the board directly somewhere.


I don't have a direct answer to why this happens or how to correct it within the AVR. Page 58 of the manual says:


> Backup Memory
> The various settings are backed up for about 1 week,
> even if the power is turned off or the power cord is
> disconnected.


There does seem to be something wrong with yours.

However, this problem might become moot by simply adding a uninterruptible power supply (UPS) onto the AVR. UPS are typically used on computers to avoid the problems of power loss. UPS' are particular useful when power interrupts momentarily or for short durations.


----------



## Wryker

I had my 3808 boxed up for at least a year and a few months ago swapped out an older Denon AVR in the living room for the 3808 and it still had all the settings stored!


----------



## Roger Clark

KitKatHT said:


> Rodger,
> 
> YES!
> I am sure one satisfied buyer!
> 
> I peaked in audio around 1998 and had only used computers at work; my 3801 and 4802 were purchased new; I better understood them at that time. The whole internet connecting thing, I do not understand well, nor do I trust doing it. Audyssey features offer some help, yet I end up fine tuning by ear anyway. since that feature assumes normal hearing. my situation, I need a higher center channel boost.
> 
> I have one friend who is able to check all that stuff out for me.
> 
> This was a great deal for me! The price was some right on for such a well cared for unit; one I plan to keep in use for as long as I care about HT.
> 
> The 4306 models I looked at were selling for more, and for me, the power difference was not considerable. I looked at the 4810 and thought it might be good, but with 4802 power I no longer need, and many extras I do not need, the extra expense seemed unreasonable. I really only need the HDMI for the inexpensive Blu-Ray playersl I doubt I will ever have cable TV again, nor will I ever bother with satellite radio and if I were to stream, most little players have that and really I would rather pass it to my TV. For my HT use, I buy several Blu-rays a month and usually watch the several times. For news and casual TV viewing, I use broadcast on a smaller bedroom TV, and music, the smaller Denon I mentioned, all that seems fine. With CD and SACD, all goes 'exit in' and sounds good enough for me.
> 
> Buying this model was a real help, thank you! I do not need a bigger model anymore, and having the HDMI benefit means my Oppo does not have to play everything, and may last longer.
> 
> I had a bigger system, with a Classe SSP 25, which I purchased around the same time as the older Denon receivers; that processor has a high grade preamplifier section and seems to hold value, perhaps as a preamplifier, as it is a quality processor, yet dated, and has no multichannel inputs.
> 
> Anyway, I am happy with my purchase and very thankful to you!


I'm thrilled it found a good home! I also use an OPPO player (83) for Redbook, SACD, DVD-A, and of course BluRay. I do like streaming from the internet though which is one of the reasons I have my units connected. My (new) AVR-4520CI, OPPO BlueRay, and Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD are all connected to the internet to receive updates. I just find this more convenient than downloading to a flash drive or CD for updates and I have the devices configured to notify me that a new update is available.


As you can see from my photo page, the 3808 lived in a cabinet with plenty of ventilation space around it, so I expect it will last you many years.


Best of luck and enjoy your 3808, it is a fabulous receiver!


----------



## oachalon

MTAtech said:


> I don't have a direct answer to why this happens or how to correct it within the AVR. Page 58 of the manual says:
> There does seem to be something wrong with yours.
> 
> However, this problem might become moot by simply adding a uninterruptible power supply (UPS) onto the AVR. UPS are typically used on computers to avoid the problems of power loss. UPS' are particular useful when power interrupts momentarily or for short durations.



I have thought about a UPS, and can get one very cheap (company I work for supplies a lot of components to UPS manufacturers), but i am typically not the type to fix the problem with a band-aid. I am hoping to find the issue and correct it. I do have a feeling that i might be the only one with this issue. 

Maybe one of these days I will crack the case open and see anything wrong. Hoping maybe someone ran into this same issue.

Thanks,


----------



## MTAtech

oachalon said:


> I have thought about a UPS, and can get one very cheap (company I work for supplies a lot of components to UPS manufacturers), but i am typically not the type to fix the problem with a band-aid. I am hoping to find the issue and correct it. I do have a feeling that i might be the only one with this issue.
> 
> Maybe one of these days I will crack the case open and see anything wrong. Hoping maybe someone ran into this same issue.
> 
> Thanks,


I was off from work today and did some research on your behalf but couldn't find anyone with your problem. Think of yourself as unique and I would play the Lottery Numbers 3808.


----------



## oachalon

MTAtech said:


> I was off from work today and did some research on your behalf but couldn't find anyone with your problem. Think of yourself as unique and I would play the Lottery Numbers 3808.


Sounds like a plan. Maybe i can win enough to get myself maybe a new Denon X7200WA


----------



## williak

oachalon said:


> I have had my 3808CI for a long time (right when it came out), and it has been a solid receiver except the following. Recently (past 6 months) whenever we lose power at my house for an extended period of time or the power cycles, my receiver will lose all of its settings. This has happened 5-6 times now. I have saved a configuration file of my receiver on my computer for when this does happen, but it is starting to annoy me. Does this receiver like a computer have a battery somewhere on the board that is most likely dead and not allowing the receiver to retain settings once it has lost power?
> 
> Has anyone ran into this issue, and if so what did you do to correct this? Also the receiver has the latest firmware and updates.



Looks to me like a problem with one or more of the static RAM chips. Quick look doesn't point to which one, but I've got some on-board spares if you want to get into this. Let me know.


----------



## williak

Roger Clark said:


> Any chance you got the 3808 from me?
> 
> 
> If so, it has the latest firmware.
> 
> 
> Having an internet connection on the AVR allows you to do firmware updates and also allows streaming of internet music as well as streaming of music from a PC on your network.


Did you perform the Feature Upgrade (for enhanced Audyssey modes, HDMI passthrough (last-used, at least), and Rhapsody connection), or just the  periodic Firmware Updates? (note that the Feature Upgrade includes a Firmware Update)


----------



## williak

davelr said:


> I did have my 3808 open a few years ago for an HDMI problem, but don't remember if I noticed any batteries.
> 
> 
> However, I've just done a scan of the PDF of the factory service manual and did get two hits on "battery". There are two listed in a parts list, but there were no other hits in the manual so I'm not sure where these would be located.


They're in the little packets that go along with the remote controls they power.


----------



## Roger Clark

williak said:


> Did you perform the Feature Upgrade (for enhanced Audyssey modes, HDMI passthrough (last-used, at least), and Rhapsody connection), or just the periodic Firmware Updates? (note that the Feature Upgrade includes a Firmware Update)



Nope, wasn't aware of the Feature upgrade. Is this something you had to order or download special? I had the receiver check for firmware updates just before I shipped it to make sure it had the latest and it returned "Latest" as the response.


----------



## williak

Roger Clark said:


> Nope, wasn't aware of the Feature upgrade. Is this something you had to order or download special? I had the receiver check for firmware updates just before I shipped it to make sure it had the latest and it returned "Latest" as the response.


Denon had a mechanism to sell new "features" to its receiver owners in addition to the free, bug-fixing firmware updates. The 3808 had many firmware updates (see the thread tracking them on this forum), but only one Feature Upgrade, which cost $100. The owner would purchase the upgrade from Denon direct (no dealer involvement, as I recall), and receive in return confirmation that Denon had "authorized" the owner to download the upgrade for a specific 3808 from its servers in Japan. Evenutally, Denon waived the $100 charge and the Feature Upgrade (which is integrated with the final firmware update for the 3808) is free upon registration and request for authorization from Denon USA. Attached are the files that describe both processes, freely available on Denon USA website (for AVR-3808CI under Legacy Products at the bottom of the page).


----------



## MTAtech

Anyone know if the 3808ci does ARC? I just can't get the audio from my Vizio TV to output to the Denon.

I have the Denon's main out HDMI going to one of the inputs on the Vizio. Vizio has one ARC HDMI and I have that going to an input on the 3808ci.


----------



## Roger Clark

williak said:


> Denon had a mechanism to sell new "features" to its receiver owners in addition to the free, bug-fixing firmware updates. The 3808 had many firmware updates (see the thread tracking them on this forum), but only one Feature Upgrade, which cost $100. The owner would purchase the upgrade from Denon direct (no dealer involvement, as I recall), and receive in return confirmation that Denon had "authorized" the owner to download the upgrade for a specific 3808 from its servers in Japan. Evenutally, Denon waived the $100 charge and the Feature Upgrade (which is integrated with the final firmware update for the 3808) is free upon registration and request for authorization from Denon USA. Attached are the files that describe both processes, freely available on Denon USA website (for AVR-3808CI under Legacy Products at the bottom of the page).


Thanks for the info. Hopefully the new owner will read this and get the update if they want it. I have a 4520 now, so no need for me.


----------



## williak

MTAtech said:


> Anyone know if the 3808ci does ARC? I just can't get the audio from my Vizio TV to output to the Denon.
> 
> I have the Denon's main out HDMI going to one of the inputs on the Vizio. Vizio has one ARC HDMI and I have that going to an input on the 3808ci.



No, but what's your setup? Shouldn't be a problem to run audio, one way or another, to the Denon from the source driving the TV's video.


----------



## MTAtech

williak said:


> No, but what's your setup? Shouldn't be a problem to run audio, one way or another, to the Denon from the source driving the TV's video.


I guess I wasn't concise in the previous post. The Vizio M80 that I have comes with all kinds of services, such as, Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc., from its internet connection. I subscribe to both Netflix and Amazon Prime. 

However, when I access these services from the TV, the audio is only from the TV's speakers and not the full audio system. What I want to do is have a way of outputting the audio to the system. The only good way seems to be from the Vizio's ARC HDMI connector, which is bi-directional. However, when I create a connection between the Vizio's ARC HDMI and one of the four 3808 HDMI inputs, nothing happens.

The TV doesn't have other digital audio out.


----------



## williak

MTAtech said:


> I guess I wasn't concise in the previous post. The Vizio M80 that I have comes with all kinds of services, such as, Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc., from its internet connection. I subscribe to both Netflix and Amazon Prime.
> 
> However, when I access these services from the TV, the audio is only from the TV's speakers and not the full audio system. What I want to do is have a way of outputting the audio to the system. The only good way seems to be from the Vizio's ARC HDMI connector, which is bi-directional. However, when I create a connection between the Vizio's ARC HDMI and one of the four 3808 HDMI inputs, nothing happens.
> 
> The TV doesn't have other digital audio out.



Nope, won't work. 3808 is HDMI 1.3a, you want 1.4. All is not lost since there are only about umpteen million people with receivers below HDMI 1.4 (or even without HDMI) who need to handle HDMI-borne 1080p, lossless surround, SACD, 3D, 4K, ARC etc. Luckily you live in a capitalist country which means this newly discovered market need is being ruthlessly and efficiently exploited by producers far and wide. Translation: search out HDMI switches that handle all this stuff (see Item 7974 Monoprice to see particulars, no recommendation implied). They pass hi-res video, strip out audio, and generally do what needs to be done, quietly and competently. Be careful to check that units under consideration fit into your control system. Many of the low-cost ones are not yet remote-controllable or auto-switching, and you could find yourself getting more exercise than desired when switching sources. Good luck.


----------



## MTAtech

williak said:


> Nope, won't work. 3808 is HDMI 1.3a, you want 1.4. All is not lost since there are only about umpteen million people with receivers below HDMI 1.4 (or even without HDMI) who need to handle HDMI-borne 1080p, lossless surround, SACD, 3D, 4K, ARC etc. Luckily you live in a capitalist country which means this newly discovered market need is being ruthlessly and efficiently exploited by producers far and wide. Translation: search out HDMI switches that handle all this stuff (see Item 7974 Monoprice to see particulars, no recommendation implied). They pass hi-res video, strip out audio, and generally do what needs to be done, quietly and competently. Be careful to check that units under consideration fit into your control system. Many of the low-cost ones are not yet remote-controllable or auto-switching, and you could find yourself getting more exercise than desired when switching sources. Good luck.


You are making a very good argument for me to upgrade to the x4100.


----------



## williak

MTAtech said:


> You are making a very good argument for me to upgrade to the x4100.


And what argument was used to get you to "upgrade" to the 3808 in the first place? It never ends, my friend, just a matter of where you get on and where you get off.


----------



## MTAtech

williak said:


> And what argument was used to get you to "upgrade" to the 3808 in the first place? It never ends, my friend, just a matter of where you get on and where you get off.


That's easy. It was about 2006 and my B&K AVR-307 was becoming obsolete -- lacking HDMI connections that were rapidly becoming the audio/video standard. I bought the 3808ci used on Amazon for $600 and then an Emotiva 7 channel power amp.

I don't think it a terrible waste to upgrade the heart of an audio/video system once a decade. The old components get sold and subsidize the upgrade -- except in the case of the 307, I had an idea of converting it into a power amp.


----------



## williak

MTAtech said:


> That's easy. It was about 2006 and my B&K AVR-307 was becoming obsolete -- lacking HDMI connections that were rapidly becoming the audio/video standard. I bought the 3808ci used on Amazon for $600 and then an Emotiva 7 channel power amp.
> 
> *I don't think it a terrible waste to upgrade the heart of an audio/video system once a decade. *The old components get sold and subsidize the upgrade -- except in the case of the 307, I had an idea of converting it into a power amp.



That's what I used to think as well. I was wrong. The only reason to upgrade a system is for a compelling QUALITATIVE improvement or because current software won't run on it anymore.

Stereo to multichannel was an example of the first; the imposition of the HD copy-protection regime in the mid-2000s is of the second type. If you didn't jump on board, down-rezzed video and failed connections were the bleak future you faced forevermore. You jumped, I jumped. Now, what's the compelling reason to upgrade? So Vizio can save themselves a few bucks by cheaping out on an interface you need? So what else do you get with your killer new box? Atmos? Really? Bluetooth? Please. Tell you what - when I see every movie, TV show, video disk, and music source MASTERED for Atmos, I'll give it a look-see-listen. Until then, I'll keep my foundation boxes and buy better speakers.

As interface issues arise, as they ALWAYS do, buy a cheap gizmo and a couple of cables and kludge away. When your receiver finally blows up due to a 50-cent part failing and nobody will even look at it to fix it, THEN get the current equivalent of your 3808 - solidly mid-fi, competitively priced, well-supported, and easy to understand and operate. Till then, here I come Monoprice!


----------



## Gary J

It was a huge leap to Dolby Digital. Another to lossless and HDMI. Since then I have not upgraded a thing and may never again unless they force one on us with something like a format change.


----------



## williak

Gary J said:


> It was a huge leap to Dolby Digital. Another to lossless and HDMI. Since then I have not upgraded a thing and may never again unless they force one on us with something like a format change.


What "huge leap" to lossless would that be? I was trying to see if my True/Master light was blue, like some said. But I couldn't find a source. Kinda like trying to see if my old units would really light up when they detected 7-channel content ("EX?" - anybody remember?) After I'd stacked a teetering 3ft pile of DVDs, I gave up.

Agree on the Component Video -> DVI -> HDMI "leap," but that was mostly video CP. I'd be happy with NO video switching through my receiver (so would my wife) - put the volume/tone OSD on the unit's remote display. This drive to one box for everything is bad news. Lowest common denominator, anyone? I've been to France and the drill there is plug everything, that's EVERYTHING, into one crappy little box then sit back and ... enjoy. My poor aching teeth.


----------



## Gary J

Not sure what you are saying. If you can not hear a difference in lossless you have equipment or hearing issues or both.


----------



## williak

Gary J said:


> Not sure what you are saying. If you can not hear a difference in lossless you have equipment or hearing issues or both.



What are you listening to in lossless that knocks your socks off and assures you that your equipment is issueless and your hearing likewise?


----------



## Gary J

And I forgot Room EQ making DD, lossless and Room EQ the 3 big leaps. Everything since just incremental.


----------



## jdsmoothie

MTAtech said:


> I guess I wasn't concise in the previous post. The Vizio M80 that I have comes with all kinds of services, such as, Hulu, Netflix, Amazon Prime, etc., from its internet connection. I subscribe to both Netflix and Amazon Prime.
> 
> However, when I access these services from the TV, the audio is only from the TV's speakers and not the full audio system. What I want to do is have a way of outputting the audio to the system. The only good way seems to be from the Vizio's ARC HDMI connector, which is bi-directional. However, when I create a connection between the Vizio's ARC HDMI and one of the four 3808 HDMI inputs, nothing happens.
> 
> *The TV doesn't have other digital audio out*.


 
Virtually every TV released in the past few years has an optical audio output to include the M80. Check the bottom of the back panel under Audio Outputs. Connect this to an optical input on the 3808CI. On the TV you'll likely have to set TV Audio to "external speakers"/"home theater"/"receiver" and then simply select whatever source name you are using for the optical input on the AVR. 



MTAtech said:


> You are making a very good argument for me to upgrade to the x4100.


And with it the more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT32, although you'll likely want to wait for the X4200W to be released in Sep with HDCP 2.2 and DTS:X. Give AVScience a call for additional information and pricing should you decide to upgrade.


----------



## MTAtech

jdsmoothie said:


> Virtually every TV released in the past few years has an optical audio output to include the M80. Check the bottom of the back panel under Audio Outputs. Connect this to an optical input on the 3808CI. On the TV you'll likely have to set TV Audio to "external speakers"/"home theater"/"receiver" and then simply select whatever source name you are using for the optical input on the AVR.
> 
> 
> 
> And with it the more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT32, although you'll likely want to wait for the X4200W to be released in Sep with HDCP 2.2 and DTS:X. Give AVScience a call for additional information and pricing should you decide to upgrade.


Thanks. It does have a optical out and I know I have toslink cables in a draw.


----------



## williak

MTAtech said:


> The TV doesn't have other digital audio out.



Umm...


----------



## hansangb

williak said:


> What are you listening to in lossless that knocks your socks off and assures you that your equipment is issueless and your hearing likewise?


Dire Straits' Brothers in Arms album in SACD. Wow is that good.

hsb


----------



## williak

hansangb said:


> Dire Straits' Brothers in Arms album in SACD. Wow is that good.
> 
> hsb



You need lossless for that? Really? I thought a $100 player and a 2808 does the trick, no?


----------



## rec head

*Using Ext. In?*

I lent my brother my 3808 when I got the X4000 so I can't play around with it right now. I'm hoping for some clarification because I never used the Ext. In inputs.

I'm starting to plan my upgrade to Atmos/DTSX. I would like to use the 3808's amps for surround channels in the main zone and use the 3808 Z2 and Z3 pre outs for feeding my dedicated Z2 and Z3 amps. I am familiar with how to run and use the zones but want to make sure that using the Ext. In doesn't override anything. 

In this setup Main Zone would just be dumb amps fed from the new AVR or pre/pro
Z2 and Z3 would be used on tuner and probably one other input (BT receiver)

So can I all at once have main zone playing a movie, Z2 playing the tuner and Z3 playing my BT receiver?

Thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Yes, as long as using the 3808CI Tuner and the BT receiver is also connected to the 3808CI.


----------



## rec head

Damn, I thought I was being specific.

Thanks for understanding and the help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Can't remember but do the Z2 and Z3 have to be connected analog?


----------



## jdsmoothie

jsmiddleton4 said:


> Can't remember but do the Z2 and Z3 have to be connected analog?



Analog or optical/digital coax PCM 2.0.


----------



## KitKatHT

Roger Clark said:


> I'm thrilled it found a good home! I also use an OPPO player (83) for Redbook, SACD, DVD-A, and of course BluRay. I do like streaming from the internet though which is one of the reasons I have my units connected. My (new) AVR-4520CI, OPPO BlueRay, and Toshiba XA2 HD-DVD are all connected to the internet to receive updates. I just find this more convenient than downloading to a flash drive or CD for updates and I have the devices configured to notify me that a new update is available.
> 
> 
> As you can see from my photo page, the 3808 lived in a cabinet with plenty of ventilation space around it, so I expect it will last you many years.
> 
> 
> Best of luck and enjoy your 3808, it is a fabulous receiver!


I does sound treiffic on all movies used so far. With the Oppo 93, I use two connections HDMI 1 mode, to my TV with high quality analogue to DVD set on 'exit in' and set full quality audio interconnects; HDMI 2 set to HDP, with HDMI audio and video to the Denon and video to the TV; this setting is more lively and better for action movies, especially my DVDs. The analogue direct sounds a little bit more refined and the Oppo HDMI 1 uses the Marvel video chip.

This does not mean too much because I have not taken time to run several more tests yet to teak the sound using either format; I am sure both have a higher sound potential. The Oppo settings were set for another room and all I did was a one shot feet measurement and db calibration by ear. I did not use a decible reader yet.

This Denon has plenty of power; most do not need as much as these 7 amp AVRs have available. The Denon 4308 seems to have slightly more power, as the consumption rating is 8 amps, yet this alone does not seen to justify spending more money; maybe it has more HDMI, or other features?

Even knowing this, I have a little buddy Acurus 100x3 to lend a helping hand, This little 100 watt amp has higher current, thus it will take higher voltage with 4 ohm loads. I use it to power two Martin Logan Encore TF speakers, used as back left and right channels, and being it is three channels, I use it for the center speaker.

This is really not necessary, as the 4 ohm back speakers usually get no more than a few, maybe 20 watts, and even a limited to 8 ohm circuit will have no trouble powering them. The only reasons I use it is, for one, it takes some load off the Denon, makes it work less hard, and second, these older Acurus, in good condition make a nice amplifier, yet they do not sell for what it is worth my time selling them.

Now the Denon is powering a rather nice pair of modified Infinity CS 3006, front channels, and Definitive Technology BP2X pair bi-pole surrounds. So, the Denon powers only four of the seven speakers.

The Audessey set up will need some adjustments? I do agree the unit will last several; years. It will not be moved again, unless I find a better console, then just that one time.

Your system set-up is nothing short of beautiful!

I am also using a Samsung, not sure of the model, DVD and VCR player, so far I have not tried to play the DVD side through the Denon. The VHS side uses one-way out to the Denon Analogue, and the TV, so far, using HDMI direct, it just plays through the TV speakers. I do not watch much TV, other than news shows. Some older past rental DVDs where I would not want to use the Oppo

I have no plans to add cable; later, I might get a cheap Samsung Blu-Ray for steaming the likes of Netflix, and playing the older DVDs? 

Purchasing lots of DVDs and Blu-rays makes up my listening experience now, and all is well!

Thanks again, this Receiver fits the bill perfect!
Charlotte


----------



## tee.edwards

I have been running my Denon 3808 in my home since 2007 without incident. I just moved into a new house (well, new to me), and am having problems. I am using it with the following devices:

Inputs (all HDMI):
DirecTV Genie box
Oppo BDP-93 (with HDMI1 out to the Denon and HDMI2 direct to the TV to allow 3D)
AppleTV
Sony PS4

I am sending video to a 51" Samsung F8500. I don't think speakers/sub could have any relevance but I am using a Hsu STF-3 subwoofer and AV123 Rocket speakers. Most of the components (including the TV and the Denon) are plugged in through a Belkin PF30 power console.

I am finding that if a video source is plugged directly into the TV (as the Oppo always is), it works fine, but all of the sources, when sent through the Denon, show noticeable static onscreen. It is somewhat intermittent but it's onscreen the overwhelming majority of the time.

I will try taking the Belkin out of the loop to see if that's the issue, but figured I would post here in case this sounds familiar to anyone. Would appreciate any suggestions someone might have. I would hate to deep-six the 3808 when it is still working. 

Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Could be the Belkin or loose or defective HDMI cables.


----------



## tee.edwards

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Could be the Belkin or loose or defective HDMI cables.


Yeah, as I was talking to a co-worker about it, it occurred to me it's entirely possible the HDMI cable between the receiver and the TV is faulty. I will start with that, then the Belkin, then the other HDMI cables. On the plus side, I have access to a killer Denon vendor discount, if the receiver is at fault and I need to replace it.


----------



## tee.edwards

tee.edwards said:


> Yeah, as I was talking to a co-worker about it, it occurred to me it's entirely possible the HDMI cable between the receiver and the TV is faulty. I will start with that, then the Belkin, then the other HDMI cables. On the plus side, I have access to a killer Denon vendor discount, if the receiver is at fault and I need to replace it.


I am relieved, if a little embarrassed, to admit that the issue was with one HDMI cable between my receiver and the set. I have never had an HDMI cable fail before, but I guess there's a first time for everything. This was a Monoprice cable, and while I have always had good luck with their stuff, nobody's perfect. Everything is fine now.


----------



## jdsmoothie

tee.edwards said:


> I am relieved, if a little embarrassed, to admit that the issue was with one HDMI cable between my receiver and the set. I have never had an HDMI cable fail before, but I guess there's a first time for everything. This was a Monoprice cable, and while I have always had good luck with their stuff, nobody's perfect. Everything is fine now.


Great! Thanks for reporting back. Enjoy.


----------



## g_e_young

batpig said:


> Audio Return Channel (ARC) refers to the ability of HDMI to pipe an audio stream back FROM the display TO the receiver over the single HDMI monitor connection. So if your TV has internally tuned audio (direct cable signal, smart apps like Netflix streaming, etc) you can pipe it back to your AV receiver without having to use a separate digital audio connection. One cable, two-way street.


Does anybody know if this will solve the problem? I finally got a smart TV and was just informed by the installed that the TV aps won't play through my AVR. Grrr.

Amazon: Search hdmi arc adapter

Thanks for the help!

g-


----------



## g_e_young

g_e_young said:


> Does anybody know if this will solve the problem? I finally got a smart TV and was just informed by the installed that the TV aps won't play through my AVR. Grrr.
> 
> Amazon: Search hdmi arc adapter
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> g-


Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Adapte...d=1436987341&sr=8-2&keywords=hdmi+arc+adapter


----------



## jdsmoothie

g_e_young said:


> Does anybody know if this will solve the problem? I finally got a smart TV and was just informed by the installed that the TV aps won't play through my AVR. Grrr.
> 
> Amazon: Search hdmi arc adapter
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> g-


Correct. The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 while in order for HDMI ARC to work, the AVR must be at least HDMI 1.4.




g_e_young said:


> Here is the link: http://www.amazon.com/ViewHD-Adapte...d=1436987341&sr=8-2&keywords=hdmi+arc+adapter


You don't need this, rather simply connect an optical cable from the optical audio output on the TV to one of the AVR's optical inputs and set the TV's audio to "external speakers"/"home theater."


----------



## g_e_young

jdsmoothie said:


> Correct. The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 while in order for HDMI ARC to work, the AVR must be at least HDMI 1.4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need this, rather simply connect an optical cable from the optical audio output on the TV to one of the AVR's optical inputs and set the TV's audio to "external speakers"/"home theater."


Thank you for the quick reply...the problem is that my HDMI goes through the wall to an audio cabinet, and I'm thinking this little box might be a simpler solution than trying to fish more wires through the wall. I'm just not sure this little box does exactly what I need since most of the reviewers are doing something different than what I'm intending to do. 

Thanks for the help..

g-


----------



## jdsmoothie

g_e_young said:


> Thank you for the quick reply...the problem is that my HDMI goes through the wall to an audio cabinet, and I'm thinking this little box might be a simpler solution than trying to fish more wires through the wall. I'm just not sure this little box does exactly what I need since *most of the reviewers are doing something different than what I'm intending to do.*
> 
> Thanks for the help..
> 
> g-


Right. This extractor is apparently used in only one direction which passes the HDMI signal through to the TV and extracts the audio via the optical audio output. Strange that they list it as an HDMI ARC device. You could try and contact the mfr to confirm.


----------



## g_e_young

jdsmoothie said:


> Right. This extractor is apparently used in only one direction which passes the HDMI signal through to the TV and extracts the audio via the optical audio output. Strange that they list it as an HDMI ARC device. You could try and contact the mfr to confirm.


Note first paragraph below...a bit cryptic but I think it should work. Agree?

The VHD-H2HARC is the latest generation ViewHD HDMI Audio Extractor with MHL, Ultra HD / 4K and ARC supports. It extracts audio from the HDMI input and present it in SPDIF output or analog L/R output, for audio receiver / amplifier / headphone applications. The unit does not change incoming video and audio formats. HDMI output signals (audio and video) are identical to the HDMI input signals (audio and video). 

This newer version incorporates special Audio EDID settings for flexible and advanced audio applications. The three special EDID settings are implemented to make the product more user friendly and provide more controls for various applications. 

L/R outputs support PCM 2CH stereo and SPDIF supports audio formats up to Dolby Digital 5.1CH or DTS 5.1CH, therefore when the incoming HDMI audio is 2CH stereo, the SPDIF and L/R outputs will work at the same time; when the incoming HDMI audio is Dolby Digital 5.1CH or DTS 5.1CH, the SPDIF will work, but the L/R output will not work; when the incoming HDMI audio format is higher than Dolby Digital 5.1CH or DTS 5.1CH, such as Dolby Digital Plus, PCM 5.1CH, PMC7.1CH including Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, both the SPDIF and L/R outputs will not work, user can still obtain these advanced audio signals from HDMI output, because HDMI output signal is identical to the HDMI input signal. 

Use ARC button to turn on / off the ARC function as indicated by the ARC LED light; To use ARC function: 1) the ARC LED light must be on; 2) the display connected to HDMI output must support ARC and a HDMI v1.4 cable must be used to connect the HDMI output to the ARC enabled HDMI input of the display; 3) ARC audio is available from the SPDIF optical output ONLY. Typically, ARC audio uses Dolby Digital 5.1CH / AC3 surround sound format for audio system / receiver application.


----------



## jdsmoothie

^^
Sure. Strange that not one review (at least of those I read) shows it being used in that fashion though. Give it a try and report back the results.


----------



## williak

There'll be an endless supply of these gizmos in every flavor coming onto the market. Lots and lots of perfectly good AVRs in place that are less than HDMI 1.4-capable. When someone hears of a particularly flexible HDMI splitter that is REMOTE-CONTROLLABLE, please post up its make, model, channel, and price.


----------



## g_e_young

jdsmoothie said:


> ^^
> Sure. Strange that not one review (at least of those I read) shows it being used in that fashion though. Give it a try and report back the results.


Deal - I will order it and install it when I get back from travel in a few weeks and let you guys know how it goes...

Thanks for the help.

g-


----------



## g_e_young

williak said:


> There'll be an endless supply of these gizmos in every flavor coming onto the market. Lots and lots of perfectly good AVRs in place that are less than HDMI 1.4-capable. When someone hears of a particularly flexible HDMI splitter that is REMOTE-CONTROLLABLE, please post up its make, model, channel, and price.


There are a bunch of options on Amazon, but it's hard to sort wheat from chaff.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...cal+splitter&rh=i:aps,k:hdmi+optical+splitter

Have fun!

g-


----------



## williak

g_e_young said:


> There are a bunch of options on Amazon, but it's hard to sort wheat from chaff.
> Have fun!



The idea was that you hard-up guys would do the guinea pig routine, then report back to let us big mules know what works/what doesn't. Any problem with that program?


----------



## batlin27

williak said:


> Translation: search out HDMI switches that handle all this stuff (see Item 7974 Monoprice to see particulars, no recommendation implied).


Have you used this item ( 7974 Monoprice) ? I am looking to Watch 3D with my Projector, XBone and Denon 3808

Thanks!


----------



## williak

batlin27 said:


> Have you used this item ( 7974 Monoprice) ? I am looking to Watch 3D with my Projector, XBone and Denon 3808
> 
> Thanks!


I have not. However, most products on most of the usual sites have user reviews associated with them. I suggest you consult them for actual experiences with the products you're considering. Good luck.

P.S. Don't forget Amazon; it also sells Monoprice products AND has an active review community.


----------



## batlin27

williak said:


> I have not. However, most products on most of the usual sites have user reviews associated with them. I suggest you consult them for actual experiences with the products you're considering. Good luck.
> 
> P.S. Don't forget Amazon; it also sells Monoprice products AND has an active review community.


Thanks!


----------



## batlin27

Question for you all on my Denon 3808

I watch a lot of youtube videos on my tv, also stream music etc from different sources. It seams when I stream any sort of music / youtube I have little to no bass, and I also notice my Sub doesn't fire at all. 

Can I get some advice for the following
For streaming music etc how do I get my sub to be used?
If I want to listen to Music in 7.1 (or just out of all the speakers) how do I do that?

Thanks all


----------



## jdsmoothie

batlin27 said:


> Question for you all on my Denon 3808
> 
> I watch a lot of youtube videos on my tv, also stream music etc from different sources. It seams when I stream any sort of music / youtube I have little to no bass, and I also notice my Sub doesn't fire at all.
> 
> Can I get some advice for the following
> For streaming music etc how do I get my sub to be used?
> If I want to listen to Music in 7.1 (or just out of all the speakers) how do I do that?
> 
> Thanks all


 
After running Audyssey, if the AVR sets your FL/FR speakers to LARGE, reset them to SMALL/80Hz using Manual Setup which will then pass the lower frequencies to the sub as well as pass the load required to play them to the sub which has its own amp.


----------



## batlin27

jdsmoothie said:


> After running Audyssey, if the AVR sets your FL/FR speakers to LARGE, reset them to SMALL/80Hz using Manual Setup which will then pass the lower frequencies to the sub as well as pass the load required to play them to the sub which has its own amp.


Awesome, Thank you... This has to be what it is because I noticed the fronts were set to Large. 

Thank you!


----------



## rec head

Are your speakers set to Large or Small? Does your sub work with other media? 

To listen using all speakers you just need to change the surround mode you are using. I can't remember which button on that remote. You want to try Dolby PLII, DTS Neo (or whatever it is called) and 7 channel stereo.


----------



## batlin27

rec head said:


> Are your speakers set to Large or Small? Does your sub work with other media?
> 
> To listen using all speakers you just need to change the surround mode you are using. I can't remember which button on that remote. You want to try Dolby PLII, DTS Neo (or whatever it is called) and 7 channel stereo.


The Sub works when I am listening to 5.1 and 7.1 content
Speakers got set to Large through Audysee


----------



## rec head

Set the speakers to small and set the cross over to 80hz and see how it sounds. Also make sure you aren't using Pure Direct or Direct mode.


----------



## davelr

If you want to listen in stereo and have the sub work you should also check the following setup location after running an Audyssey calibration. I haven't run a calibration in a long time but my recollection was that the AVR set this area to a default of Large/no sub whenever a calibration was performed and I'd have to go in and reset them manually.


Manual Setup
Audio Setup
2ch Direct/Stereo


make sure Fronts are set to small, sub to yes (probably LFE mode) and the crossover is correct.


----------



## tritonrider412

*4K Signal into Denon 3808CI*

Hi all, sorry if this has been answered, but does anyone have experience sending a 4k signal into their Denon 3808CI receiver? If so, did it work?

I'm interested in the Samsung BD-J7500 (which apparently upscales to 4k) to go with my Samsung UN65JS8500 TV. I suppose the signal could go blu ray -> TV -> loop audio to receiver, but in the spirit of keeping source switching simple for everyone in the house, I'd prefer to connect source -> receiver -> TV/Speakers.

If no to the initial question, then any blu-ray player recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## tritonrider412

Then again, real 4k blu ray players will be coming out in a year or so along with hopefully more 4k content... maybe it's better to get a cheap-ish blu ray player now, then revisit in a year or two....


----------



## jdsmoothie

tritonrider412 said:


> Hi all, sorry if this has been answered, but does anyone have experience sending a 4k signal into their Denon 3808CI receiver? If so, did it work?
> 
> I'm interested in the Samsung BD-J7500 (which apparently upscales to 4k) to go with my Samsung UN65JS8500 TV. I suppose the signal could go blu ray -> TV -> loop audio to receiver, but in the spirit of keeping source switching simple for everyone in the house, I'd prefer to connect source -> receiver -> TV/Speakers.
> 
> If no to the initial question, then any blu-ray player recommendations?
> 
> Thanks


The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 so not only will it not pass an HDMI 1.4 full 1080p 3D signal but also will it not pass an HDMI 1.4/HDMI 2.0 4k signal either. When available later this fall/early 2016, you'll want to purchase a dual HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 BDP using one HDMI to pass the video to the TV and the other HDMI to pass the HD audio to the AVR.


----------



## Azaqui

*Help - issue with Rear speakers*

I hope someone still visits this thread...

I have a weird issue with the 3808 - rear channel is not present during calibration or playback.

Now, the rear channel is handled by the last set of speaker jacks, described on backplate as rear / assign.

If those speakers are set to 7.1 they are not being detected during the audyssey setup, nor is there any sound coming out of them in manual tweaking (white noise that activates when tweaking is enabled).

As soon as I switch those two speakers to other mode (all speaker stereo for example) the sound appears.

For now, I have connected the rear speakers to the Surround Back channel, so there is some surround - but this is hardly the proper setup.

Is there a setting I am missing somewhere, or is it a hardware fault?

Much obliged for any and all help!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Azaqui said:


> I hope someone still visits this thread...
> 
> I have a weird issue with the 3808 - rear channel is not present during calibration or playback.
> 
> Now, the rear channel is handled by the last set of speaker jacks, described on backplate as rear / assign.
> 
> If those speakers are set to 7.1 they are not being detected during the audyssey setup, nor is there any sound coming out of them in manual tweaking (white noise that activates when tweaking is enabled).
> 
> As soon as I switch those two speakers to other mode (all speaker stereo for example) the sound appears.
> 
> For now, I have connected the rear speakers to the Surround Back channel, so there is some surround - but this is hardly the proper setup.
> 
> Is there a setting I am missing somewhere, or is it a hardware fault?
> 
> Much obliged for any and all help!


 
If you only have a 5.1 setup, the surround speaker should be connected to the "Surround" speaker posts and not "Surround Back."


If you have a 7.1 setup, the SB CH OUT setting (p. 43 Owner's manual) should be set to PLIIx - Cinema.


----------



## KitKatHT

Azaqui said:


> I hope someone still visits this thread...
> 
> I have a weird issue with the 3808 - rear channel is not present during calibration or playback.
> 
> Now, the rear channel is handled by the last set of speaker jacks, described on backplate as rear / assign.
> 
> If those speakers are set to 7.1 they are not being detected during the audyssey setup,


You may have the manual speaker configuration set to 7.1 and not the Audyssey? 
Be sure the Audyssey is also set to 7.1; I had the same issue not seeing the set-up was on 5.1; it is easy to check and change.


----------



## dharalson

*Issue with Main Power Switch*

Kyle454 or others - I searched around and only found Kyle454's situation was like mine - 

Did this issue with the main power switch not staying on or in standby mode ever get sorted out. The description below just happened to me yesterday AM. Kid tried to watch some cartoons, and nothing from the receiver - TV, Cable/DVR work fine, but unit was no longer in standby mode after watching a ball game the night before. 

If I hold the switch in and turn the unit on all is good and seems to function as normal. Clearly, holding the switch down to watch TV/Movies/or listen to my choice of music is not going to work. Neither is paying a shop a bunch of cash if the its something more than a switch replacement. 


kyle454 - so today out of the blue my 3808 receiver won't turn on! I noticed the red power indicator light around the bigger power button wasn't on, I press the power switch and the receiver turns on when I hold it down but when I let off the receiver shuts off? WTF! anyone had a problem like this?

Help plz!/

jdsmoothie
You're pressing the small button and it won't go in to Standby mode?/

kyle454Quote: Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* 

^^
You're pressing the small button and it won't go in to Standby mode?


exactly!/

kyle454Quote: Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie* 

That is strange. Try unplugging the unit for a few minutes. If still no joy, you'll likely have to reset the microprocessor or may want to pop the top and see if you can find something loose or a blown fuse.


ok, will do, thanks
do you think never updating the FW has anything to do with it?
it worked fine last night...luckily it's still under warranty!/

kyle454ok, thank you!/


----------



## dharalson

Can't post links and such or PM Kyle454 to see what his resolution was. Can someone help by replying and adding his user name so he will be flagged to look at this?

Thanks!


----------



## dharalson

*Bump*

Bumping my last posts about the main power switch


----------



## dharalson

*Bump2*

Bump2


----------



## Azaqui

*Help sought - back speakers not present*



jdsmoothie said:


> If you only have a 5.1 setup, the surround speaker should be connected to the "Surround" speaker posts and not "Surround Back."
> 
> 
> If you have a 7.1 setup, the SB CH OUT setting (p. 43 Owner's manual) should be set to PLIIx - Cinema.


This is a 7.1 setup, using "7.1" Audyssey mode, not the "7.1b" one.

The issue is I have no such option under the menu (SB CH OUT) - possibly because the speakers are not detected during the speaker calibration.

I might be wrong in assuming speaker calibration should work no matter what sound mode is chosen, as it is soundmode-agnostic?

Any and all help welcome!


----------



## dharalson

*Still looking for help on the main power switch*

Bump - still looking for help on the main power switch. 



dharalson said:


> Kyle454 or others - I searched around and only found Kyle454's situation was like mine -
> 
> Did this issue with the main power switch not staying on or in standby mode ever get sorted out. The description below just happened to me yesterday AM. Kid tried to watch some cartoons, and nothing from the receiver - TV, Cable/DVR work fine, but unit was no longer in standby mode after watching a ball game the night before.
> 
> If I hold the switch in and turn the unit on all is good and seems to function as normal. Clearly, holding the switch down to watch TV/Movies/or listen to my choice of music is not going to work. Neither is paying a shop a bunch of cash if the its something more than a switch replacement.
> 
> 
> kyle454 - so today out of the blue my 3808 receiver won't turn on! I noticed the red power indicator light around the bigger power button wasn't on, I press the power switch and the receiver turns on when I hold it down but when I let off the receiver shuts off? WTF! anyone had a problem like this?
> 
> Help plz!/
> 
> jdsmoothie
> You're pressing the small button and it won't go in to Standby mode?/
> 
> kyle454Quote: Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*
> 
> ^^
> You're pressing the small button and it won't go in to Standby mode?
> 
> 
> exactly!/
> 
> kyle454Quote: Originally Posted by *jdsmoothie*
> 
> That is strange. Try unplugging the unit for a few minutes. If still no joy, you'll likely have to reset the microprocessor or may want to pop the top and see if you can find something loose or a blown fuse.
> 
> 
> ok, will do, thanks
> do you think never updating the FW has anything to do with it?
> it worked fine last night...luckily it's still under warranty!/
> 
> kyle454ok, thank you!/


----------



## jdsmoothie

dharalson said:


> Bump - still looking for help on the main power switch.


Repair or replace.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Azaqui said:


> This is a 7.1 setup, using "7.1" Audyssey mode, not the "7.1b" one.
> 
> The issue is I have no such option under the menu (SB CH OUT) - possibly because the speakers are not detected during the speaker calibration.
> 
> I might be wrong in assuming speaker calibration should work no matter what sound mode is chosen, as it is soundmode-agnostic?
> 
> Any and all help welcome!


Try resetting the microprocessor (p. 58 Owner's manual).


----------



## dharalson

Ok, likely a repair, since in discussions with Denon customer service that is not a replacement part that is available. 

Still would like to find out what Kyle454 was able to figure out on his unit. 

Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

dharalson said:


> Ok, likely a repair, since in discussions with Denon customer service that is not a replacement part that is available.
> 
> Still would like to find out what Kyle454 was able to figure out on his unit.
> 
> Thanks!


Sent a PM for you @kyle454.


----------



## astroglide

*Per-speaker crossover?*

Howdy,

Would anyone happen to know if a per-speaker crossover option is possible on the 3808? I just picked up a couple of SVS towers and a center that I'm running in a 3.1 setup, and I'd like to have the center cross at 60 while the towers cross at 40.

Thanks!


----------



## jdsmoothie

astroglide said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if a per-speaker crossover option is possible on the 3808? I just picked up a couple of SVS towers and a center that I'm running in a 3.1 setup, and I'd like to have the center cross at 60 while the towers cross at 40.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, however, run Audyssey and let the AVR determine the best crossover value for your room.


----------



## Dargent0628

*Still a solid option?*

Hi all--local Craig's has the 3808CI offered at $300. I love the specs and it certainly offers all the features I need. My only concern is HDMI 1.3 vs the 1.4 my AVR-591 has. ARC is not important to me, so is this a non-issue? I especially am attracted to the 3808's full compliment of pre-outs and what appears on paper to be much beefier power supplies. What do you think--is this a reasonable price for this somewhat older receiver, and would you consider it an upgrade from the 591?


----------



## cdnscg

Hello, have had the 3808CI for years, and now passing down to my son. A key issue we can't figure out, is how to play an iPhone through this receiver. We don't have an iPod dock, and tried the USB input, but no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## batpig

Dargent0628 said:


> Hi all--local Craig's has the 3808CI offered at $300. I love the specs and it certainly offers all the features I need. My only concern is HDMI 1.3 vs the 1.4 my AVR-591 has. ARC is not important to me, so is this a non-issue? I especially am attracted to the 3808's full compliment of pre-outs and what appears on paper to be much beefier power supplies. What do you think--is this a reasonable price for this somewhat older receiver, and would you consider it an upgrade from the 591?


It would be a major upgrade from the 591 -- superior MultEQ XT, much better component quality and more powerful amps. 

HDMI 1.4 is only an issue if you need 3D support or ARC. If you don't care about either one, no big deal.

The 3808CI is still a highly competent, modern HT receiver and a good value at $300. It lacks only newer network gadgetry (e.g. Pandora, Airplay, Spotify, etc) and newer immersive surround formats with >7 channel support. But for just running a standard 5.1/7.1 system, it should still be a great unit.


----------



## jdsmoothie

cdnscg said:


> Hello, have had the 3808CI for years, and now passing down to my son. A key issue we can't figure out, is how to play an iPhone through this receiver. We don't have an iPod dock, and tried the USB input, but no luck. Any suggestions?


Perhaps only older model iPhones will work via USB connection. Another option would be using an Apple TV and Airplay the audio to the AVR.


----------



## cdnscg

jdsmoothie said:


> Perhaps only older model iPhones will work via USB connection. Another option would be using an Apple TV and Airplay the audio to the AVR.


Yes, I think the USB connection on this older model doesn't work with apple items. But you have an interesting idea, although my son will not be hooking it up to a tv. I believe I'm first going to try a less expensive way by using a cable splitter to use the earphone out on the iPhone to the front audio red/white inputs.


----------



## rec head

Get a bluetooth receiver and plug it into the 3808. Then don't bother with the USB. It will only make a difference (maybe) if you are doing critical listening. Way easier and now you can easily play from any app on the iphone or Android.


----------



## gcoupe

*FLAC - File Format Errors?*

Now that Windows 10 supports FLAC format files natively, I thought I should start using FLAC format with my Denon 3808 - after all, it's supposed to support the format, right?

Over the past few months, I've been making recordings in FLAC format, and purchasing FLAC albums, and storing them on my Media Server (a WHS 2011 system). 

These all play back faultlessly via a variety of routes:
1) Microsoft's Groove player connected to the music library in WHS 2011
2) Plex clients connected to a Plex Media Server running on the WHS 2011 system
3) Emby clients connected to an Emby Media Server running on the WHS 2011 system
4) Media Monkey client connected to the music library in WHS 2011

Today, I thought I would try the Denon connecting as a DLNA DMR directly to the media servers. The WHS 2011 media server would not display any FLAC files (as expected.), but I could browse MP3 and FLAC files in the Plex and Media Monkey media servers using the Denon.

In all cases, my MP3 files would play back, but any FLAC files failed with a "File Format error".

I also tried copying sample FLAC files onto a USB stick (FAT32 formatted), and playing them directly on the Denon. Same result: file format errors.

These files are encoded at e.g.:
- 16bit sample at 44.1 kHz with FLAC reference libFLAC 1.3.0 20130526
- 24bit sample at 44.1 kHz with FLAC reference libFLAC 1.2.1 20070917
- 24bit sample at 44.1 kHz with FLAC reference libFLAC 1.3.1 20141125

As far as I am aware, these should all be within the parameters that the Denon is supposed to be capable of dealing with, so what's going on here?

Thanks in advance for any enlightenment...


----------



## jameslrock

In case anyone has had issues with getting Sirius to work with the 4308ci, this is from a post I added a few years go.

I also got the "check Sirius tuner" message but now have a connection. I have a Sportster 5, Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit SCHDOC1P and the Denon AVR-4308CI. The Sirius Connect Home Pro Kit has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. The Denon also has a female end RS-232 DB9 pin connector. I went to RadioShack and purchased a male to male gender changer ($9.99) to connect the two. Still got the "check sirius tuner" message. I went back to Radioshack and purchased a null modem ($9.99) and connected it along with the gender changer. I now have music! All is working as expected. (BTW, also plugged in the analog R/L RCA plugs into the VCR/Ipod inputs). In the Denon menus I had to change Ipod assign to "none" and then Sirius to "assign". I then got a Sirius icon with the same controls as you get with the XM icon. This was after I had already completed the firmware upgrade. I then used the Denon web controller (went to a computer on my home network) and typed in the IP address of the Denon in the Internet Explorer address bar. I was able to go into the menus for the Denon sirius controls and assign my station pre-sets. If you have not used the Denon web controller I advise this to compete the set up of your music from sirius, vtuner, rhapsody, hd radio, internet radio, etc. Hope this works for you as well.


----------



## B-Rayn

Newbie question. I am wanting to upgrade my receiver. Have a Denon AVR 3808ci available to me for $250. Are these receivers still able to compete technology wise with newer receivers. If not a good buy any suggestions on a good used receiver are appreciated. I am currently using a Panasonic SA HE100 which has actually been quite good. But wanted a better DAC for my digital music.
Thanks for having me on the forum.


----------



## B-Rayn

Newbie question. I am wanting to upgrade my receiver. Have a Denon AVR 3808ci available to me for $250. Are these receivers still able to compete technology wise with newer receivers. If not a good buy any suggestions on a good used receiver are appreciated. I am currently using a Panasonic SA HE100 which has actually been quite good. But wanted a better DAC for my digital music.
Thanks for having me on the forum.


----------



## jdsmoothie

B-Rayn said:


> Newbie question. I am wanting to upgrade my receiver. Have a Denon AVR 3808ci available to me for $250. *Are these receivers still able to compete technology wise with newer receivers. *If not a good buy any suggestions on a good used receiver are appreciated. I am currently using a Panasonic SA HE100 which has actually been quite good. But wanted a better DAC for my digital music.
> Thanks for having me on the forum.


As long as you are only using a 1080p TV and don't plan on Atmos/DTS:X, then yes.


----------



## B-Rayn

jdsmoothie said:


> As long as you are only using a 1080p TV and don't plan on Atmos/DTS:X, then yes.


Thanks for the insight. Appreciated. I am little overwhelmed trying to distinguish the specs on most of the receivers. All the specs look fairly close. I have been paying attention to DAC chips like Burr Brown. To be honest I was attracted to the 3808's because they are made in Japan.


----------



## kevinwoodward

cdnscg said:


> Yes, I think the USB connection on this older model doesn't work with apple items. But you have an interesting idea, although my son will not be hooking it up to a tv. I believe I'm first going to try a less expensive way by using a cable splitter to use the earphone out on the iPhone to the front audio red/white inputs.


You can also plug in a 3.00 cable with a headphone plug to RCA and plug it into aux.


----------



## cdnscg

kevinwoodward said:


> You can also plug in a 3.00 cable with a headphone plug to RCA and plug it into aux.


Thanks, thats what we did.


----------



## Wryker

jdsmoothie said:


> As long as you are only using a 1080p TV and don't plan on Atmos/DTS:X, then yes.


Or as long as you don't need full 3D video support.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Wryker said:


> Or as long as you don't need full 3D video support.


Yup .. that too.


----------



## Carman72

*zone 2*

hello, somebody can help, how can I conect two analog speaker on AVR 3808CI zone 2, ? and what happen with the central rear back speaker?


----------



## B-Rayn

Are there still compatibility issues with the 3808ci and Sony televisions?
Would the sync/etc issues still apply on newer Sony tv's?
thanks


----------



## jdsmoothie

Carman72 said:


> hello, somebody can help, how can I conect two analog speaker on AVR 3808CI zone 2, ? and what happen with the central rear back speaker?


Set AMP ASSIGN to "Zone 2" and connect the speakers to the Surround Back L/R speaker posts. If you are currently using a single Surround Back speaker, you'll either have to give that up, or if you want to keep it, you'll need to connect an external 2CH amp (or another receiver) to the Zone 2 pre-outs on the 3808CI and then connect the Zone 2 speakers to that external amp. If you add the external amp, there would be no change to your current AMP ASSIGN setting of 7.1CH.


----------



## davelr

B-Rayn said:


> Are there still compatibility issues with the 3808ci and Sony televisions?
> Would the sync/etc issues still apply on newer Sony tv's?
> thanks


Haven't a clue on newer Sonys. I'm still using my 2007 XBR4 with a Monoprice HDMI switch in between (no second device on the switch, it just sits between the two). I haven't had a single handshake glitch since setting it up this way. As a worst case you could do the same.


----------



## B-Rayn

davelr said:


> Haven't a clue on newer Sonys. I'm still using my 2007 XBR4 with a Monoprice HDMI switch in between (no second device on the switch, it just sits between the two). I haven't had a single handshake glitch since setting it up this way. As a worst case you could do the same.


Ok thanks for the tip.


----------



## aaronwt

Well I'm back to using my Denon 3808 until my 4520 can get repaired. I will miss the front heights but I forgot how good a job PLIIx cinema did. I have been using PLIIz with the front heights on the 4520. I'm just glad I never got around to selling my 3808.


----------



## Neurorad

B-Rayn said:


> Are there still compatibility issues with the 3808ci and Sony televisions?
> Would the sync/etc issues still apply on newer Sony tv's?
> thanks


I replaced my Sony KDL a couple months ago with a 950b. I don't know what issues you're referring to, but so far have had no issues.


----------



## davelr

Neurorad said:


> I replaced my Sony KDL a couple months ago with a 950b. I don't know what issues you're referring to, but so far have had no issues.


The issue was a degree of incompatibility in the HDMI interfaces. It presented as HDMI re-handshakes during viewing sessions. These generally resulted in brief (2-5 sec.) black screens and in most cases loss of audio. The severity seemed quite variable. In my case we'd experience this perhaps as often as a few times a day to a few times a week. Others, however, seemed to have much more severe problems and some people reported periods where the handshakes were virtually constant. I would hope that this is no longer a problem with newer TVs. That's not to imply that it's all Sony's problem as I did find some references to similar (although less common) problems on other brands of TVs.


----------



## hansangb

I'm sure things have gotten better. I too had a problem with 3808+Sony TV and PS3. It worked with Samsung TV. Replace the TV with Sony XBR and HDMI issues. This was about 3-4 years ago. Maybe 5.

hsb


----------



## williak

aaronwt said:


> I'm just glad I never got around to selling my 3808.


It's got a home right here anytime you feel like it's just taking up space...


----------



## seplant

Can the 3808 store multiple Audyssey curves, or when a new auto setup is run, do the previously measured settings get erased? I know the Restore will go back to the previous Audyssey settings if any manual adjustments are made after running an auto setup, but I would like to go back to my previous Audyssey settings if I run a new auto setup and are not satisfied with the results.


----------



## rec head

The 3808 will not store previous setups internally and I think that none of the Denons will do that.

You can save your settings to a PC. Check the beginning of the thread for details.


----------



## rec head

The 3808 will not store previous setups internally and I think that none of the Denons will do that.

You can save your settings to a PC. Check the beginning of the thread for details.


----------



## ray_78

*Receiver Always start on TV/CBL inpu*

Hi,
Each and every time I start my receiver either via HDMI control triggered by my TV or directly by switching on my AVR 3808, it will start on the TV/CBL input!!

Is there a way to change that ?
I've tried the quick select option but it doesn't work.

Is it supposed to work like this??

Thanks


----------



## Tom C

ray_78 said:


> Hi,
> Each and every time I start my receiver either via HDMI control triggered by my TV or directly by switching on my AVR 3808, it will start on the TV/CBL input!!
> 
> Is there a way to change that ?
> I've tried the quick select option but it doesn't work.
> 
> Is it supposed to work like this??
> 
> Thanks


 I'm not familiar with turning on my 3808 with the TV. I didn’t see anything in the manual about it. I looked at the addendum with the Feature Package Upgrade info on page 17 and it looks like that maybe where you’ll find your answer.

With mine it comes on with the last input that I used. If I want it on a different input when turning it on, like DirecTV for example, I push the input button on my remote for the DirecTV input and it turns on the receiver and puts it on the DirecTV input.

If you have the feature pack, but not the addendum you can find it here:

http://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/manuals-and-downloads

Select AVR-3808CI and then "AVR-4308 3808CI Owners Manual -English Addendum (2.85MB)" from the list that drops down.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rrhodes1973

hello all!
I'm a newbie who just purchased a 3808ci and I have two questions. first how can I hook up two sets of front speakers ( as A-B ) and second how can I get an audessey mic for it. audessey says it needs ACM-1 witch they longer make. I thank anyone in advance for help with these issues


----------



## jdsmoothie

rrhodes1973 said:


> hello all!
> I'm a newbie who just purchased a 3808ci and I have two questions. first how can I hook up two sets of front speakers ( as A-B ) and second how can I get an audessey mic for it. audessey says it needs ACM-1 witch they longer make. I thank anyone in advance for help with these issues


1. Set AMP ASSIGN = "2CH" (p. 69 Owner's manual).

2. DM-A405 mic ---> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/351602169775?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82


----------



## janky

Hi there. I finally upgraded my DirecTV receivers to the Genie and I'd like to use the Genie remote as a Universal remote with my Denon 3808CI. I went through remote setup on the DirecTV menu and chose Denon3808CI. That allows me to control the volume on the Denon and the DirecTV guide as well as power on/off my TV. However, I'm unable to power on nor off the Denon 3808CI. Does anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## williak

janky said:


> Hi there. I finally upgraded my DirecTV receivers to the Genie and I'd like to use the Genie remote as a Universal remote with my Denon 3808CI. I went through remote setup on the DirecTV menu and chose Denon3808CI. That allows me to control the volume on the Denon and the DirecTV guide as well as power on/off my TV. However, I'm unable to power on nor off the Denon 3808CI. Does anyone know a fix for this?


My DTV remote controls work fine with my 3808s. Which code did you use to set it up? I just grabbed the first one, 31360, and it works fine for power on/off, volume (993), and input selection (numeric keypad). Haven't played with it too much, but I'd guess there are other controllable functions as well. (P.S. I use the big, old, clunky remote (my hand knows it well), but I also have the new sleek one for the Genie system that I could try if you'd like). Good luck.


----------



## Bernie R

I have a 3808. I plugged my 2015 Asus laptop directly into my 2015 Vizio TV via HDMI and it works as a monitor fine, but when I try to run it through the Denon 3808 via HDMI it doesn't work with the display. I get the laptop to recognize the Denon but can't get it to send the HDMI signal on to the Vizio TV. Any help?


Thanks,
Bernie


----------



## jdsmoothie

Bernie R said:


> I have a 3808. I plugged my 2015 Asus laptop directly into my 2015 Vizio TV via HDMI and it works as a monitor fine, but when I try to run it through the Denon 3808 via HDMI it doesn't work with the display. I get the laptop to recognize the Denon but can't get it to send the HDMI signal on to the Vizio TV. Any help?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Bernie


The 3808CI is only HDMI 1.3 so can only pass up to a 1080p signal. Also, ensure the laptop is passing a standard TV video resolution (eg. 720p or 1080p).


----------



## janky

Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to use the new Genie remote (the old remote is gone). I tried all kinds of codes and none of them have worked. Would be curious if you got the new Genie remote to power on/off the Denon?



williak said:


> My DTV remote controls work fine with my 3808s. Which code did you use to set it up? I just grabbed the first one, 31360, and it works fine for power on/off, volume (993), and input selection (numeric keypad). Haven't played with it too much, but I'd guess there are other controllable functions as well. (P.S. I use the big, old, clunky remote (my hand knows it well), but I also have the new sleek one for the Genie system that I could try if you'd like). Good luck.


----------



## Plex

Can I add a Bluetooth transmitter to the 3808 so I can use it with my wireless headphones? Are there any USB plug-ins I can use?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Plex said:


> Can I add a Bluetooth transmitter to the 3808 so I can use it with my wireless headphones? Are there any USB plug-ins I can use?


Yes, a transmitter can be used. USB would be for "input" only, not output.


----------



## Plex

jdsmoothie said:


> Yes, a transmitter can be used. USB would be for "input" only, not output.


Any suggestions, don't want to spend a lot, just looking for a BT 4.0 under $30


----------



## jdsmoothie

Plex said:


> Any suggestions, don't want to spend a lot, just looking for a BT 4.0 under $30



No, however, you can use the ratings on Amazon as a resource.


----------



## kevinwoodward

*Help with my Inputs*

So my ONKYO isn't working and I move my 3808 to the office.
I can't get anything to work on the DVR HDMI input
Sometimes I see the picture but not the audio.

Same component (cable box or apple tv) works on the other inputs.

Anyone have any idea what I have done?

thanks

UPDATE 1 hour later...
NO HDMI output. No OSD. No DENON logo.
tried 2 other tv's.

What could be going on here. NO OUTPUT today on ONKYO then same on DENON
Can a component or a bad HDMI cable cause this issue.

This is a nightmare.


----------



## dirk1843

williak said:


> It's got a home right here anytime you feel like it's just taking up space...


I have one collecting dust if you are looking.


----------



## williak

janky said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to use the new Genie remote (the old remote is gone). I tried all kinds of codes and none of them have worked. Would be curious if you got the new Genie remote to power on/off the Denon?


Sorry for the LONG delay in responding. Let me know if you're still in need, and I'll take a look at the 3808/Genie control this weekend.


----------



## rockdorock

dirk1843 said:


> I have one collecting dust if you are looking.


 also interested. plz pm me since my post is


----------



## janky

Yeah that would be awesome. Still can't get the Genie remote to work correctly. 



williak said:


> janky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to use the new Genie remote (the old remote is gone). I tried all kinds of codes and none of them have worked. Would be curious if you got the new Genie remote to power on/off the Denon?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the LONG delay in responding. Let me know if you're still in need, and I'll take a look at the 3808/Genie control this weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lovejoy83

If anyone has a 1068 controller for sale, i'm interested.

Also, I'm pretty new to this fancy Hi-Five stuff so please pardon my ignorance concerning "clipping". I'm kinda worried about it because of all the stories i've read concerning permanent damage to speakers. Hopefully, my worries are for naught and I'll never have to worry about it. 

Mits WD 73/838
Denon 3808ci
Denon DBP-A100
Nakamichi 680ZX
Infinity Alpha 50 L/R 
Infintiy SM-85
JBL SUB-10 (Venue)
Infinity SM Video CC
Denon 391 main speakers as the rear sur. speakers which are 6 Ohms (I'm working on it) 

I still no nothing about what can or is happening when running different ohm speakers like I am. I'm looking for some 8 ohms as I type. I told you I was IGNORANT. My system sounds pretty darn good. Nothing but CLARITY and POWER -- especially on tape. It actually seems like the higher I turn it up the clearer it gets which to me is odd. (Please note, I used the mic for that Audessy thing.) I guess I'm just not use to quality which I believe, I do have now and it's Wonderful. Do I have anything to worry about in the clipping department? 

Something else which I find very intriguing. I mentioned "tape" above. Well, anyone who believes that digital is better than Tape has another thing coming. I'm learning now how to manipulate the frequencies with a buddies Mixer and I'm finding that I can do more for clarity while working with Tape than I can with digital the difference being ASTOUNDING. Music is so much fuller and has a richness to it like I've never heard before. Subtle things like fingers on frets, and the actual breathing of the singer(s). Why we went to digital sure wasn't because of quality. The system I have dictates it. I just wish I knew why. 

Thank You


----------



## hansangb

kevinwoodward said:


> So my ONKYO isn't working and I move my 3808 to the office.
> I can't get anything to work on the DVR HDMI input
> Sometimes I see the picture but not the audio.
> 
> Same component (cable box or apple tv) works on the other inputs.
> 
> Anyone have any idea what I have done?
> 
> thanks
> 
> UPDATE 1 hour later...
> NO HDMI output. No OSD. No DENON logo.
> tried 2 other tv's.
> 
> What could be going on here. NO OUTPUT today on ONKYO then same on DENON
> Can a component or a bad HDMI cable cause this issue.
> 
> This is a nightmare.



first things first. Did you try a factory reset?


----------



## maxmonty

Posted this in the firmware thread too, but I'll try here too. I tried the firmware update yesterday and now I can't get any video out. No denon logo, no menu, nothing. I've tried the factory reset and microprocessor reset with no change. Any suggestions?


----------



## kevinwoodward

hansangb said:


> first things first. Did you try a factory reset?


Yes I did. several of them.


----------



## Plex

I need to add a BT transmitter to my 3808, how do I connect it since there is no 3.5mm out jack, I only have the R/L RCA's as input.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Plex said:


> I need to add a BT transmitter to my 3808, how do I connect it since there is no 3.5mm out jack, I only have the R/L RCA's as input.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/39137232?...4624969&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=110659988649&veh=sem


----------



## Plex

jdsmoothie said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/39137232?...4624969&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=110659988649&veh=sem


OK,, thanks I do have one of those, but which output do I connect too. I'm running CBL/TV input from STB, how do I keep that and still use BT?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Plex said:


> OK,, thanks I do have one of those, but which output do I connect too. I'm running CBL/TV input from STB, how do I keep that and still use BT?


Either of the VCR or DVR audio outputs.


----------



## oachalon

I am bringing this thread from the dead. I have replaced my 3808ci with a new x6200W. My 3808CI has worked perfect except for the following:

Roughly 1 year ago, the receiver started forgetting its settings. It would completely forget what input is assigned to what connection. Also if the input was named it would forget this. This would only occur if the receiver lost power. Everything else on the receiver works perfect. Firmware updates worked without issues, the previous downloadable upgrades were still there etc. Just everytime it lost power, settings were lost, and i would then have to upload the settings back in over the network. 


I want to use this receiver in another room, so hoping there might be a fix. Last time i asked, no one had ever run into the same issue. I was just seeing if anyone has had this problem occur, or has anyone ever completely disassembled a 3808ci and saw if there was an internal battery used to hold memory/settings. 

Thanks,


----------



## henningdalgaard

*My 3808 changes HDMI input on my tv after approx 30 min*

I have noticed that when my receiver is on, it changes the input of my Panasinc G20 series to HDMI4 after about 30 min. 

I just switch back but it is annoying and especially when my kids are using the tv because they don't know how to change back to the correct input.

I am pretty sure this started to occur after I upgraded to the new firmware with hdmi control. Not sure if it has anything to do with it. I have tried to disable "HDMI Control" but it still changes input.

Any ideas?


----------



## earthbound

Interesting that you are having a similar problem to what I just started having with my 3808. It has probably been years since I upgraded the firmware so I don't think that is your problem. So within the last month the Denon input will change on its own with nobody touching any remotes, not even the cat stepping on the buttons. I'm only using the smaller remote. The bigger one with the display doesn't even have batteries in it. Maybe a full reboot will fix the problem. I may do that later today, but right now I need to cut grass and paint a couple rooms, and that is more important in maintaining marital bliss than fixing the Denon!


----------



## jdsmoothie

henningdalgaard said:


> I have noticed that when my receiver is on, it changes the input of my Panasinc G20 series to HDMI4 after about 30 min.
> 
> I just switch back but it is annoying and especially when my kids are using the tv because they don't know how to change back to the correct input.
> 
> I am pretty sure this started to occur after I upgraded to the new firmware with hdmi control. Not sure if it has anything to do with it. I have tried to disable "HDMI Control" but it still changes input.
> 
> Any ideas?





earthbound said:


> Interesting that you are having a similar problem to what I just started having with my 3808. It has probably been years since I upgraded the firmware so I don't think that is your problem. So within the last month the Denon input will change on its own with nobody touching any remotes, not even the cat stepping on the buttons. I'm only using the smaller remote. The bigger one with the display doesn't even have batteries in it. Maybe a full reboot will fix the problem. I may do that later today, but right now I need to cut grass and paint a couple rooms, and that is more important in maintaining marital bliss than fixing the Denon!



This issue has presented randomly on some more current models as well. If doing a microprocessor reset 4-5 times in a row doesn't resolve the issue, most likely cause is a defective HDMI board and the board is likely no longer available.


----------



## damiansanford

*Denon 3808Ci Help!*

Good Morning All, 

Really hoping to find some help here....not sure where to turn next. I received this Receiver (Denon 3808Ci) as a hand me down, and I'm really having issues getting this set up properly. So I guess I'll start at the beginning.....

I'm not using this device for a regular Home Theater application, rather, I'm using it in my home studio as my receiver/amplifier, mainly to route my audio from various components (TV,Xbox, etc) to an rca output that will connect to the rca input on my mixer and, I'd like the sound to route to my speakers, I have 2 sets of speakers (one set on either side of the tv at the front of the room, and one set at the rear of the room facing the front set) both with speaker wire inputs (not rca). 

I have tried following the instructions to connect via hdmi (and composite for that matter), but I never could get it to work right. I just want to route the L/R audio from my TV outputs into the Denon L/R composite, then have the sound come out of all four speakers and one of the zone rca outputs (I don't care if its 2 or 3) to go to my mixer. 

I have to admit I'm getting pretty frustrated, and I'm beginning to think I should just go get the best buy $99 special, but it seems like such a waste of an awesome receiver....but maybe its too much machine for my application.

Appreciate any assistance that anyone can offer....I hope I'm posting this in the right place.

Thanks!

D


----------



## CHuntMD

Try the Optical Out from the TV to the Optical In on the Denon.

CEH in MD


----------



## batpig

damiansanford said:


> I have tried following the instructions to connect via hdmi (and composite for that matter), but I never could get it to work right. I just want to route the L/R audio from my TV outputs into the Denon L/R composite, then have the sound come out of all four speakers and one of the zone rca outputs (I don't care if its 2 or 3) to go to my mixer.


First forget about the mixer. Let's just get a basic audio input working to the 3808.

You can use either RCA analog or optical digital (as long as the TV is set to output 2.0 PCM stereo via digital) from the TV. Both 2.0 PCM over optical and analog RCA will be available via the RCA stereo outputs, but HDMI audio will NOT so forget about HDMI for this application.

Now, the problem is almost certainly your input assignments and input mode settings. If you are connecting to an input on the 3808 that has an HDMI input assigned to it, then you won't get the "lower priority" audio feeds because it will be expecting audio from the HDMI connection. 

So you need to find the input settings in the 3808 GUI, and then make sure no HDMI input is assigned to the logical name you are trying to use. There is also an "input mode" setting which can toggle Auto>Digital>Analog so you can force the audio from a non-HDMI connection by changing from "Auto" to "Digital" (for optical) or "Analog" (for RCA).

Once you get that all sorted than the RCA output should be working too as long as it's selected as the Zone 2 source. And you can broadcast audio to all four speakers by selecting the "Multichannel Stereo" surround mode. Make sure to double check the speaker settings and disable all but Front L/R + Surround L/R so that no signal is going to unused speaker outputs.


----------



## Bernie R

*Perhaps HDMI issue...*

Hello All,

i purchased a Android TV Box "Greatever T95m" TV Box. I have a Denon 3808ci receiver with a newer Vizio TV. If i plug the T95 directly to the Vizio TV with the HDMI i can see the picture fine. but when i plug the T95 to my Denon 3808ci that is only HDMI 1.3 capable i only can see the T95 logo for a second, then the screen goes blank. I think the issue is that the T95 is HDMI 2.0 ? only? not backwards compatible with HDMI 1.3? please help! Bernie


----------



## jdsmoothie

Bernie R said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i purchased a Android TV Box "Greatever T95m" TV Box. I have a Denon 3808ci receiver with a newer Vizio TV. If i plug the T95 directly to the Vizio TV with the HDMI i can see the picture fine. but when i plug the T95 to my Denon 3808ci that is only HDMI 1.3 capable i only can see the T95 logo for a second, then the screen goes blank. I think the issue is that the T95 is HDMI 2.0 ? only? not backwards compatible with HDMI 1.3? please help! Bernie


Try updating the HDMI cables to the newer "Premium" HDMI 2.0 cables and if still no joy, you'll need to pass the video directly to the TV with audio to the AVR if you don't plan on updating the AVR to a more current HDMI 2.0a/HDCP 2.2 model.


----------



## Bernie R

jdsmoothie said:


> Try updating the HDMI cables to the newer "Premium" HDMI 2.0 cables and if still no joy, you'll need to pass the video directly to the TV with audio to the AVR if you don't plan on updating the AVR to a more current HDMI 2.0a/HDCP 2.2 model.


OK.

Having experimented with a family members cheap ( but much newer ) Yamaha receiver the problem lies with my older ( but expensive) Denon 3808ci receiver being HDMI 1.3 not working with this Android TV Box. 

What do you guys think about this HDMI switcher with SPDIF/TOSLINK as my video switcher: 
https://www.amazon.com/J-Tech-Digital-Extractor-Outputs-Setting/dp/B01296E5OO/

Will I be able to receive Dolby Digital into the 3808ci with the SPDIF link and it will recognize and play the DD 5.1 audio properly on my Denon?

thx,

Bernie


----------



## prafferty82

So I recently just bought the Denon 3808ci because this is my first home audio setup I have executed on and have the following speaker setup with it:
Polk Audio Monitor 70 towers
Polk Center CS10
Polk Bookshelf T15 Side speakers (ceiling mounted)
Polk Bookshelf R15 Rear speakers (Ceiling mounted)
Polk Sub PSW505
--I already know this system has way more than enough juice, but I am actually inquiring how I get the rear speakers to turn on for Cable and/or Tuner? I have only used the system thus far for Cable TV and Tuner, but it seem like the audio for TV is best guided by how the station is digitally setup through the cable provider; so, I have the setting on Direct right now, which mostly only uses the front towers and center with sub; Tuner can use any settings I choose except for 7 channel surround, it always goes back to 5 channel surround as default. Do the 5th and 6th channels only operate through a preamp, iPod dock, or DVD component?


----------



## jdsmoothie

prafferty82 said:


> So I recently just bought the Denon 3808ci because this is my first home audio setup I have executed on and have the following speaker setup with it:
> Polk Audio Monitor 70 towers
> Polk Center CS10
> Polk Bookshelf T15 Side speakers (ceiling mounted)
> Polk Bookshelf R15 Rear speakers (Ceiling mounted)
> Polk Sub PSW505
> --I already know this system has way more than enough juice, but I am actually inquiring how I get the rear speakers to turn on for Cable and/or Tuner? I have only used the system thus far for Cable TV and Tuner, but it seem like the audio for TV is best guided by how the station is digitally setup through the cable provider; so, I have the setting on Direct right now, which mostly only uses the front towers and center with sub; Tuner can use any settings I choose except for 7 channel surround, it always goes back to 5 channel surround as default. Do the 5th and 6th channels only operate through a preamp, iPod dock, or DVD component?


If you select the DD PLIIx surround mode, this will simulate audio to the Surround Back speakers.


----------



## prafferty82

jdsmoothie said:


> If you select the DD PLIIx surround mode, this will simulate audio to the Surround Back speakers.


Thanks JD for the response. So I was able to get the Tuner to accept the DDPIIx but Tuner seems to only be able to produce sound on 5.1 maximum. I based this on the display image of the speaker locations that will receive sound by the AVR (SW, CTR, FR, FL, SR, SL).

As for the TV/Cable, I'm currently using HDMI, Digital Audio, Manual Surround, I do not have the option to pick DDPIIx - just 2 CH, Direct, Analog, and 5 CH. Could the DDPIIx not be there because it's HDMI and Digital Audio? Should I use RCA's or go Analog?


----------



## jdsmoothie

prafferty82 said:


> Thanks JD for the response. So I was able to get the Tuner to accept the DDPIIx but Tuner seems to only be able to produce sound on 5.1 maximum. I based this on the display image of the speaker locations that will receive sound by the AVR (SW, CTR, FR, FL, SR, SL).
> 
> As for the TV/Cable, I'm currently using HDMI, Digital Audio, Manual Surround, I do not have the option to pick DDPIIx - just 2 CH, Direct, Analog, and 5 CH. Could the DDPIIx not be there because it's HDMI and Digital Audio? Should I use RCA's or go Analog?


Been awhile since I looked at the 3808CI manual, however, there is a *SB CH Out* setting (p. 43 Owner's manual) that must be set to PLIIx Cinema in order for you to be able to select that mode.


----------



## peterson65

*3808ci all video inputs dead*

i have a 3808ci and the hdmi and analog video works. i have the denon menu but nothing external works throught the hdmi or analog to tv. i just get a black screen tried resetting the unit and the same thing. any techs out there that would have an idea what board may have went ? thanks
also tv sees a signal doesnt give the error no input also no audio from hdmi and i have audio set to amp not tv? so hdmi board is bad?


----------



## Sulley McDoom

cfraser said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *cacophonix*
> 
> For some reason Network Setup doesn't seem to let me do anything. I cannot see anything underneath this setting. Is there anything i can do to get an ip address? The MAC address has all garbage in it.
> 
> 
> This exact thing happened to me years ago, at least I had the same symptoms. Check if both your USB ports also don't work. If that is the case, then the only thing you can do is replace the "HDMI board" (cost is probably more than you paid for the 3808, be wary of cheap used boards for sale...). That's what Denon does, and did for me, even though it was unnecessary in the end. If I was there in person I *might* be able to fix it. It's been a few years, but I did once post instructions on what to do, and it worked for those who tried it...maybe I can find it if your situation seems the same as mine was.
> Edit: the "fix" costs nothing, just have to take the cover off to get at it. Another symptom IIRC is the ethernet port LEDs won't light at all.


Hello cfraser, I have the same exact symptoms related to my Network Setup issue on my 3808CI: both USB ports also don't work, and ethernet port LEDs won't light at all. Do you still have the instruction what to do to fix it? I should have no problem opening the cover off and solder if need be. The 3808CI has the latest firmware and otherwise work flawlessly - except for Networking, taking USB functionality with it, unfortunately. 

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Sulley McDoom

*3808ci NIC/USB issue*

Apologies for hounding you cfraser  This is my 15th post and hopefully can finally PM you 



Sulley McDoom said:


> Hello cfraser, I have the same exact symptoms related to my Network Setup issue on my 3808CI: both USB ports also don't work, and ethernet port LEDs won't light at all. Do you still have the instruction what to do to fix it? I should have no problem opening the cover off and solder if need be. The 3808CI has the latest firmware and otherwise work flawlessly - except for Networking, taking USB functionality with it, unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.





cfraser said:


> I had the same problem even *after* I got the board repaired. They replaced the "fancy" board that has a bunch of DSP chips on it, and all the ports on the top row of the back panel (HDMI, Ethernet, USB etc.). PM me to find out how I resolved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *latonline*
> 
> I have a similar problem. When I display network info the MAC address is blank. It is also not shown when I display the various firmware levels. I just sent this 3808 to the repair shop where they replaced the HDMI board under warranty. I can't take another 4 week wait for the repair shop. Were you able to resolve this issue?


----------



## RadioActiveLamb

I bought a BT transmitter for the AVR-3808CI, but cannot find any way to get audio-out. It can be plugged-in to the stereo low-level outputs, or a headphone jack. The headphone jack works, but disables the speakers. I need the speakers to remain on. The VCR-OUT jacks don't produce any audio, since all of my inputs are HDMI (Blu-Ray, DirecTV, Chromecast, XBox). The TV is used just as a monitor. 

Is it possible to get stereo out, while leaving the speakers on?

Thanks!


----------



## ppasteur

I have run into the same thing getting output for an FM Transmitter. I ended up using the pre-amp outputs for front left and right. There are a few things that make this less than a perfect solution. First the output level tracks with the volume control. Depending on the sensitivity of the device, this can mean running to volume to your speakers at a level that may not be exactly what you want. If the device has adjustable gain on it's input this can help, but the volume out of the device will still depend on your volume setting. Second most of the sound modes that you pick will determine what comes out of those outputs. For instance, I have left the receiver set for Dolby 5.1 by mistake. The output from the transmitter sounds pretty strange because all of the center channel information is not in the transmitted signal. The only way to get the correct signal out of the front left and right pre-amp outputs is to use one of the surround modes that does not process the signal to those outputs. I usually use 7 channel stereo mode. I suppose any two channel (stereo) only mode would be fine as well. 
So you can get the sound out this way, but it constrains what you can do in regard to listening with speakers.


----------



## shabazxz

Hello all!
I have one 3808 and the firmware it`s broken.
sub error 01
main ver A2.04
sub ver 00.00
dsp1 ver 00.00
dsp2 ver 00.00
ethernet - all with numbers
gui fpga 0000000
gui prg - shows some signs
gui dat - idem
dgtl pld 00.00

When i try to up-date, the reciverit`s connecting to server, find new up-date, and when i press up-date, 
start to up-date with sub, shows 72 min and after 10 hours nothing.
What can i do?
Thankx!


----------



## jdsmoothie

shabazxz said:


> Hello all!
> I have one 3808 and the firmware it`s broken.
> sub error 01
> main ver A2.04
> sub ver 00.00
> dsp1 ver 00.00
> dsp2 ver 00.00
> ethernet - all with numbers
> gui fpga 0000000
> gui prg - shows some signs
> gui dat - idem
> dgtl pld 00.00
> 
> When i try to up-date, the reciverit`s connecting to server, find new up-date, and when i press up-date,
> start to up-date with sub, shows 72 min and after 10 hours nothing.
> What can i do?
> Thankx!


Do a network reset by pressing/holding the UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel while powering on the AVR.


----------



## jdsmoothie

RadioActiveLamb said:


> I bought a BT transmitter for the AVR-3808CI, but cannot find any way to get audio-out. It can be plugged-in to the stereo low-level outputs, or a headphone jack. The headphone jack works, but disables the speakers. I need the speakers to remain on. The VCR-OUT jacks don't produce any audio, since all of my inputs are HDMI (Blu-Ray, DirecTV, Chromecast, XBox). The TV is used just as a monitor.
> 
> Is it possible to get stereo out, while leaving the speakers on?
> 
> Thanks!


Connect your HDMI sources to an HDMI switch like the following which also has an analog output to pass audio to the Zone 2 pre-outs or VCR-OUT.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=5557


----------



## shabazxz

jdsmoothie said:


> Do a network reset by pressing/holding the UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel while powering on the AVR.


I did and the same.


----------



## jdsmoothie

shabazxz said:


> I did and the same.


Let it run at least 24 hours using a wired connection to try and complete the update.


----------



## shabazxz

jdsmoothie said:


> Let it run at least 24 hours using a wired connection to try and complete the update.



An hour ago 3808 did 24h with wired connection.
the thing is, from when he start the update, the 72min on the screen, do not change


----------



## jdsmoothie

shabazxz said:


> An hour ago 3808 did 24h with wired connection.
> the thing is, from when he start the update, the 72min on the screen, do not change


If doing the "network reset" as I described doesn't resolve the issue, then return it.


----------



## shabazxz

if i will send him to denon service? 
they can update by rs232?


----------



## jdsmoothie

shabazxz said:


> if i will send him to denon service?
> they can update by rs232?


Most likely yes.


----------



## shabazxz

On Denon site i put the model 3808A and the serial number and they found that :

Changelog of AVR3808A
27.04.2010
A2.04
Crackling noise on surround back speakers during playback of DTS-HD-MSTR 6.1 disc.

13.11.2009
A2.04
"No playback of HD-sat receiver after selects another source. If you switch on AVR with input e.g. SAT and HDMI is configured of HD-Sat receiver can you watch the HD-movie. If you toggle between Sat and another source is the HD-movie not visible."

14.10.2009
A2.04
AVR-3808A freezes while streaming audio via a network device after 2 hours.

18.08.2009
A2.04
After main power off/on, Parameter check [DISTANCE] shows SURR.BACK speaker instead of SUBWOOFER

13.03.2009
A2.02
Setting of Repeat mode and Random mode are not memorized after upgrade the unit.

27.10.2008
A2.01
If Volume of the unit is operated when the sound level changes from
""DIRECT mode"" to ""Another mode"" when ""DynamicEQ mode"" is selected,the level might become large.
When the input signal is changed while displaying the Audyssey Setting screen of MENU, the key might not be able to be operated"

15.10.2008
A1.97
Translation mistake in OSD language.
The GUI and OSD of the A/V amplifier doesn't operate correctly when the A/V amplifier is connected with "iPhone 3G".
Improvement of the Audyssey Dynamic Volume function. (For only PAY-Upgraded models.)


It is for all the 3808 A or for that 3808A?
THX!


----------



## shabazxz

I have searched over the net about sub error and i found that : No response from Sub-μcom
What it`s the Sub-μcom?


----------



## sdsvtdriver

*Deion 3808ci repair - mute relay failing?*

Hi all,

My 3808ci is developing an issue with the front (mainly center) channels are not working or are at very low volume. Normally after powering on, there's there's an audible click of a relay after which audio is heard. Sometimes, after the click, sound is non existent or low volume. If I cycle mute (which seems to cycle the same relay/click), I can get audio to return to normal. Has anyone else ran into this? Is this a relatively easy repair by a local electronics place?

thx


----------



## Carpejugulum

*Any 3808CI troubleshooting tips?*

Have a 3808CI that has recently developed a thermal issue where it takes about 2-4 minutes after powering on before the AVR becomes stable. During this unstable warm up period it will repeatedly flip between displaying the current video source input (HDMI) and switching to searching for source input (presumably losing the current source input?). It's doing this with multiple HDMI input sources, so the problem appears to be with the AVR itself. Once the system warms up it works perfectly fine. Though the warm up period has been slowly growing so I expect at some point it's going to be fatal if unresolved.

Going to open up the AVR, dust everything out, and make sure anything pluggable or socketed is seated well since I know connections are a common source of these sorts of thermal issues. Also going to do some bench testing with other input and display devices to confirm precisely what's happening.

Any suggestions on things to check out in the AVR are appreciated. Did some searching in the thread, but couldn't identify if other folks had experienced similar issues in the past?


----------



## lougarcia222

Sorry if this information is somewhere in this thread or the firmware thread, but I can't seem to find it. Long story short, I never downloaded the Feature Upgrade for my receiver (mainly because they wanted $200 for it initially) and now it is no longer available on the website. As a matter of fact I can't even register my 3808CI (even though I'm sure I registered it when I bought it) to try the Feature Upgrade process. Does anyone know of a way to get this Feature Upgrade? Is there a USB version of the upgrade I might be able to use? Any help would be much appreciated...


----------



## jdsmoothie

lougarcia222 said:


> Sorry if this information is somewhere in this thread or the firmware thread, but I can't seem to find it. Long story short, I never downloaded the Feature Upgrade for my receiver (mainly because they wanted $200 for it initially) and now it is no longer available on the website. As a matter of fact I can't even register my 3808CI (even though I'm sure I registered it when I bought it) to try the Feature Upgrade process. Does anyone know of a way to get this Feature Upgrade? Is there a USB version of the upgrade I might be able to use? Any help would be much appreciated...


Review the following web page and then contact Denon directly.

https://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/productupdates


----------



## lougarcia222

jdsmoothie, thanks for your quick reply. I have seen that web page and I called Denon at 201-762-6665 and spoke with a call center representative (Is there another number I should call?). He said he couldn't help me, but it seemed like he didn't know much about the product. I'm wondering if they completely dropped support for the product as he didn't make much of an effort to help me. My hope was that there was a USB version of the Feature Upgrade as it appears they have removed the ability to register the product (which makes it impossible to follow the instructions in the web page). Does anyone know of a way to get this Feature Upgrade? The feature I'm most interested in is HDMI Control (i.e., CEC) which the receiver is capable of but did not ship with originally.


----------



## roknrol

I was initially excited about the CEC on the 3808 when the firmware upgrade was implemented; however, it was implemented very inefficiently. I noticed that after enabling the CEC, the amp was hot to the touch when in standby. I think jdsmoothie pointed out that the 3808 had to operate in a higher wattage standby to enable the circuitry to pass the signal, and therefore the amp was drawing something like 50 watts in standby. Too much for the minor functionality I was seeking. If I need to passthrough the signal (rarely), then I just turn on the amp.

I know this doesn't help you get the upgrade at this point, but it may not be worth it either (in my opinion).


----------



## jdsmoothie

lougarcia222 said:


> jdsmoothie, thanks for your quick reply. I have seen that web page and I called Denon at 201-762-6665 and spoke with a call center representative (Is there another number I should call?). He said he couldn't help me, but it seemed like he didn't know much about the product. I'm wondering if they completely dropped support for the product as he didn't make much of an effort to help me. My hope was that there was a USB version of the Feature Upgrade as it appears they have removed the ability to register the product (which makes it impossible to follow the instructions in the web page). Does anyone know of a way to get this Feature Upgrade? *The feature I'm most interested in is HDMI Control (i.e., CEC) *which the receiver is capable of but did not ship with originally.


You would be much better served simply purchasing a Logitech Harmony remote which can power on all of your components with one button press.


----------



## Carpejugulum

Carpejugulum said:


> Have a 3808CI that has recently developed a thermal issue where it takes about 2-4 minutes after powering on before the AVR becomes stable. During this unstable warm up period it will repeatedly flip between displaying the current video source input (HDMI) and switching to searching for source input (presumably losing the current source input?). It's doing this with multiple HDMI input sources, so the problem appears to be with the AVR itself. Once the system warms up it works perfectly fine. Though the warm up period has been slowly growing so I expect at some point it's going to be fatal if unresolved.
> 
> Going to open up the AVR, dust everything out, and make sure anything pluggable or socketed is seated well since I know connections are a common source of these sorts of thermal issues. Also going to do some bench testing with other input and display devices to confirm precisely what's happening.
> 
> Any suggestions on things to check out in the AVR are appreciated. Did some searching in the thread, but couldn't identify if other folks had experienced similar issues in the past?


After further testing, the good news is the 3808 is still working great. The bad news is my Samsung HL-T7288W is the source of the problem. Meaning I'll probably find myself buying a new 4K TV in the near future, and then I'll want to replace the 3808 with a 4K AVR as well...


----------



## ebo

Carpejugulum said:


> Have a 3808CI that has recently developed a thermal issue where it takes about 2-4 minutes after powering on before the AVR becomes stable. During this unstable warm up period it will repeatedly flip between displaying the current video source input (HDMI) and switching to searching for source input (presumably losing the current source input?). It's doing this with multiple HDMI input sources, so the problem appears to be with the AVR itself. Once the system warms up it works perfectly fine. Though the warm up period has been slowly growing so I expect at some point it's going to be fatal if unresolved.
> 
> Going to open up the AVR, dust everything out, and make sure anything pluggable or socketed is seated well since I know connections are a common source of these sorts of thermal issues. Also going to do some bench testing with other input and display devices to confirm precisely what's happening.
> 
> Any suggestions on things to check out in the AVR are appreciated. Did some searching in the thread, but couldn't identify if other folks had experienced similar issues in the past?


Pardon the late response; I'm way behind on reading this thread and rarely jump to the end to see what's new.

When modern electronics go bad slowly (not counting general-purpose computers with their buildup of software bloat) the most likely culprits are electrolytic capacitors, especially cheap, poorly made ones. But even the best "wet" electrolytics dry out eventually even if unused. See Electrolytic capacitor failures and Capacitor plague for details.

As power supply filter caps go bad, ripple increases on the DC voltage, which can cause all sorts of problems. Ripple is best measured with an oscilloscope, which most people don't have. As electrolytics dry out, Equivalent Series Resistance (ESR) increases, best measured with an ESR meter (essentially an AC ohmmeter), again something most people don't have.

The dielectric that keeps DC from flowing through the cap tends to break down if there's no voltage across it, allowing higher leakage. As the cap is used, the voltage across it repairs the dielectric. That might explain the "warmup" you're experiencing. But heat, either from leakage current, ripple or nearby hot components, dries caps out faster. Onkyo has had a problem in recent years with premature failure of caps on an HDMI board mounted above a hot power supply.

To repair such circuits successfully you need some knowledge of electronics, especially since you may not have access to a service manual so you're flying blind, and some experience replacing circuit board components.

Supposedly the last of the "capacitor plague" caps were used in 2007, the year the 3808CI was introduced. I'm not so sure. Certainly manufacturers knew what the problem was and how to fix it, but there is always an incentive to use parts that will fail soon, just not before the warranty expires.

Edit: After writing all that, I got around to reading your 12/17 post where you found it wasn't your Denon after all. Oh, well. Maybe what I wrote will be useful to someone.


----------



## AP-123

After many years of reading posts on this thread, I finally have an issue with my 3808.

Granted I keep it in a top shelf of an open cabinet with holes in the shelf (bottom) for air and a couple of USB fans to circulate the air, I'm sure it gets warm there.

Not sure if that's the cause, but Control4 is no longer turning on the receiver. However, manually it works fine with the button or remote. 

Once it is on, Control4 works OK. Turns on, off, changes selections etc.

I also can't ping the unit until I turn it on and off again.

I've confirmed I'm on standby and can't think of anything else that could have changed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AP-123

AP-123 said:


> After many years of reading posts on this thread, I finally have an issue with my 3808.
> 
> Granted I keep it in a top shelf of an open cabinet with holes in the shelf (bottom) for air and a couple of USB fans to circulate the air, I'm sure it gets warm there.
> 
> Not sure if that's the cause, but Control4 is no longer turning on the receiver. However, manually it works fine with the button or remote.
> 
> Once it is on, Control4 works OK. Turns on, off, changes selections etc.
> 
> I also can't ping the unit until I turn it on and off again.
> 
> I've confirmed I'm on standby and can't think of anything else that could have changed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is there a reset for the network I need to apply or is this a common problem with age that can be repaired?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsmoothie

AP-123 said:


> After many years of reading posts on this thread, I finally have an issue with my 3808.
> 
> Granted I keep it in a top shelf of an open cabinet with holes in the shelf (bottom) for air and a couple of USB fans to circulate the air, I'm sure it gets warm there.
> 
> Not sure if that's the cause, but Control4 is no longer turning on the receiver. However, manually it works fine with the button or remote.
> 
> Once it is on, Control4 works OK. Turns on, off, changes selections etc.
> 
> I also can't ping the unit until I turn it on and off again.
> 
> I've confirmed I'm on standby and can't think of anything else that could have changed.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You could try doing a "soft reset" first by simply powering off and unplugging the power cord for 10 minutes. If still no joy, a network reset would also reset the microprocessor and restore all settings to factory defaults including requiring you to run Audyssey again. This can be accomplished by pressing the UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel display while powering on the AVR.


----------



## AP-123

jdsmoothie said:


> You could try doing a "soft reset" first by simply powering off and unplugging the power cord for 10 minutes. If still no joy, a network reset would also reset the microprocessor and restore all settings to factory defaults including requiring you to run Audyssey again. This can be accomplished by pressing the UP/DOWN arrow buttons on the front panel display while powering on the AVR.


I tried the soft reset and then the network reset. At best, there is a delayed response controlling through the network (control4 or over IP). Do cables, routers etc go bad or is this unit or receivers in general prone to these issues. I know I'm fishing here but looking for what to try next other than a new receiver.


----------



## jdsmoothie

AP-123 said:


> I tried the soft reset and then the network reset. At best, there is a delayed response controlling through the network (control4 or over IP). Do cables, routers etc go bad or is this unit or receivers in general prone to these issues. I know I'm fishing here but looking for what to try next other than a new receiver.


Not familiar with Control4 so couldn't say. Might want to contact Control4 folks for some input.


----------



## AP-123

jdsmoothie said:


> Not familiar with Control4 so couldn't say. Might want to contact Control4 folks for some input.


Okay - so not a typical issue with the network? Since connecting via IP to web interface is what is troubling, I'm leaning away from thinking it's a C4 issue.


----------



## roknrol

I'll throw this out there as food for thought. I thought I was having intermittent issues with my 3808 networking a couple years ago. After doing a bunch of troubleshooting, it turned out to be some capacitors in my Netgear switch that were going bad. It wasn't bad enough to kill _all_ networking, but bad enough to limit the bandwidth. So you might want to start by eliminating eveything nonessential for what you're troubleshooting and then going through and testing/replacing individual items to isolate the problem. And, yes, routers, switches, and cables _can_ go bad (or otherwise) over time.


----------



## amjosh

Is it worth buying 3808CI for $250 right now?


----------



## Duffinator

I wouldn't sell mine for that little as mine works fine and does everything I need it to do. I


----------



## jdsmoothie

amjosh said:


> Is it worth buying 3808CI for $250 right now?


Yup. That is if you don't want (or plan on upgrading anytime soon to) any of the newer 3D/4k video or Atmos/DTS:X audio features.


----------



## BGLeduc

amjosh said:


> Is it worth buying 3808CI for $250 right now?


Thirded. 

I had to put mine back into service while trying to sort out some protection mode issues with my X4000, and as expected, it worked flawlessly. I also have used it in a separate 2CH rig after retiring it from my Home Theater set-up. Well built, and bug free, at least for me.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

I still have mine. Moved it into my office. OVERKILL for that application. I keep thinking about selling it, its in perfect shape. But just can't bring myself to do so. It won't fetch what its worth. The only issue I seem to have is that the FW needs to be updated to work better with VTUNER. VTUNER changed something? Not sure what it is.


----------



## Gary J

Mine is still the center of attention in the HT. 4k has got nothing on my Runco LED projector and I never bought into the industry money grab beyond 7.1 speakers. Once we got HD audio, surround sound and Audyssey room correction there was not much left for them to sell us beyond more speakers IMO.


----------



## amjosh

Gary J said:


> Mine is still the center of attention in the HT. 4k has got nothing on my Runco LED projector and I never bought into the industry money grab beyond 7.1 speakers. Once we got HD audio, surround sound and Audyssey room correction there was not much left for them to sell us beyond more speakers IMO.


Thanks!! Just bought it for $250, now can't wait to try it out. I have couple of Def Tech Studio monitors 450s for front and Klipsch satellites to power with this. How do guys think it will be matched?


----------



## jdsmoothie

amjosh said:


> Thanks!! Just bought it for $250, now can't wait to try it out. I have couple of Def Tech Studio monitors 450s for front and Klipsch satellites to power with this. How do guys think it will be matched?


First thing to do when you get it is to reset the microprocessor to return all settings to factory defaults. Review p. 58 in the Owner's manual or if one is not supplied with the unit, you can download it from Denon's website.


----------



## amjosh

jdsmoothie said:


> First thing to do when you get it is to reset the microprocessor to return all settings to factory defaults. Review p. 58 in the Owner's manual or if one is not supplied with the unit, you can download it from Denon's website.


Thanks a bunch. Will do!! How do you think the speakers will match with this receiver? Def Tech SM450s?


----------



## jdsmoothie

amjosh said:


> Thanks a bunch. Will do!! How do you think the speakers will match with this receiver? Def Tech SM450s?


Excellent.


----------



## 1fastz28

Weird problem, when i have a digital device turned on my right channel doesn't work, when i have my phono on, it works. I assume maybe the digital decoder or something along those lines is broken, unless ya'll can think of something else


----------



## jdsmoothie

1fastz28 said:


> Weird problem, when i have a digital device turned on my right channel doesn't work, when i have my phono on, it works. I assume maybe the digital decoder or something along those lines is broken, unless ya'll can think of something else


Try using other inputs, otherwise, you can try doing a microprocessor reset (p. 58 Owner's manual) to see if that resolves the issue, although doing so will return all settings to factory default and wipe out the Audyssey setup as well.


----------



## 1fastz28

jdsmoothie said:


> Try using other inputs, otherwise, you can try doing a microprocessor reset (p. 58 Owner's manual) to see if that resolves the issue, although doing so will return all settings to factory default and wipe out the Audyssey setup as well.


i tried my CD player, which is hooked up with analog cables and it works, but anything Digital (OPTICAL or HDMI) it isn't working. Maybe i'll try to do the reset.


----------



## Rich B.

Quick question... If you reset the microprocessor, does this also roll back the system updates/upgrades? Thanks.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdsmoothie

Rich B. said:


> Quick question... If you reset the microprocessor, does this also roll back the system updates/upgrades? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Rich B.

Excellent, thank you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## School

ANYone know what's equivalent to this avr in today's denon market


----------



## jdsmoothie

School said:


> ANYone know what's equivalent to this avr in today's denon market


This will depend on your feature/input/output requirements. The "flagship" X7200WA is the only model that still has multi analog inputs, while it as well as the X3300W/X4300H/X6300H all feature the much more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT32. So, for better audio quality, start with the X3300W and work up based on your additional feature/input/output requirements (eg. X3300W is limited to Atmos/DTS:X 5.2.2 while the higher models can all do up to 7.2.4 (the X4300H and X7200WA requiring an additional 2CH external amp).


----------



## School

jdsmoothie said:


> This will depend on your feature/input/output requirements. The "flagship" X7200WA is the only model that still has multi analog inputs, while it as well as the X3300W/X4300H/X6300H all feature the much more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT32. So, for better audio quality, start with the X3300W and work up based on your additional feature/input/output requirements (eg. X3300W is limited to Atmos/DTS:X 5.2.2 while the higher models can all do up to 7.2.4 (the X4300H and X7200WA requiring an additional 2CH external amp).


Thanks all I'm really looking for is something that will give me the same outputs for the best price. I currently have my tv PS4 record player and my speakers


----------



## cattskinner

Probably this has been asked multiple times in the thread & if I could find it I'd not ask, but is there a way to view the "House Curve"? I'd like a look at it to see if I can better match my amp gains on my fronts (active biamp), and see just a little about the correction this room takes. 

Thanks ahead!


----------



## jdsmoothie

cattskinner said:


> Probably this has been asked multiple times in the thread & if I could find it I'd not ask, but is there a way to view the "House Curve"? I'd like a look at it to see if I can better match my amp gains on my fronts (active biamp), and see just a little about the correction this room takes.
> 
> Thanks ahead!


The "house curve"? You can view a crude representation of the Audyssey EQ by using the *Manual EQ - Curve Copy* setting (p. 31 Owner's manual), although this will not show the subwoofer EQ.


----------



## cattskinner

jdsmoothie said:


> The "house curve"? You can view a crude representation of the Audyssey EQ by using the *Manual EQ - Curve Copy* setting (p. 31 Owner's manual), although this will not show the subwoofer EQ.


jdsmoothie, much appreciation, that was what I was after


----------



## DubDriver17

MagnoliaPro2 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *windsurfdog*
> 
> Greetings fellow 3808ites.
> 
> First post from a new 3808 owner. Been lurking for 6 weeks or so...finally pulled the trigger and purchased the unit with accompanying (free) Denon blu ray transport. Both units have been gracing my new entertainment center while I wait for the new LCD to be delivered (hopefully, early next week). The old entertainment center is scheduled to be moved out of the living room this weekend and, since room is at a premium, I haven't permanently set up the new EC. But I got antsy last night and had to at least partially setup the 3808.
> 
> I noticed a couple of recent posts by heatwave3 re: the new feature upgrade and thought I'd share mine with the group.
> 
> After the unit arrived a couple of weeks ago, I registered it at the Denon Users Club page. Since then, I've done nothing. Last night I went to the upgrade page and entered my information. It subsequently led me to a page that asked for my upgrade ID which I inputted. Reading the preliminary upgrade information, it mentioned that if you had firmware v. 1.95 installed that no firmware upgrade would be necessary. Mine checked out at 1.94. Not wanting to take any chances, I initiated the firmware upgrade which took about 70 minutes and resulted in firmware main v. 2.02A...so far so good. Went to get the upgrade package and lo and behold, it said there was nothing to upgrade. Checked the unit and, sure enough, the package was installed...bonus! No paperwork to send in, no phone calls...most excellent.
> 
> I've had a Rhapsody account for a couple of years now...one of the reasons I purchased the 3808. I entered my account info in the unit and, smooth as silk, it connected right up and I was listening to my fave stations.
> 
> I then went to radiodenon.com, registered my MAC and was overwhelmed by almost 13,000 stations from which to choose...major coolness! All this fun and nothing but 2 speakers, a video connection to my old CRT, and an ethernet cable. Looking forward to getting that LCD and connecting the rest of my peripherals.
> 
> So, so far, so good. No issues yet.
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> Nice review! Just to let anyone else know if you're on the fence, the 3808 will be discontinued in May. Pick it up now if you got your eye on it!


I think I missed the deal


----------



## NekoMimiMode

I hope this isn't a dumb question, but I am wondering how good the phono stage is on this receiver? Is that what you call it? A stage? I know nothing about vinyl and am thinking about buying an entry level turntable like the Audio Technica AT-LP60BK. This was a fairly pricey receiver from a reputable company so I would like to think it would be really good but it is getting fairly old now, so maybe the pre-amp on the turntable would actually be better?

I have a second question. One of my HDMI inputs has stopped working. I know it is hard to say without examining it, but do you think the HDMI board itself is failing or could it be something as simple as a capacitor going out? Are there any trouble capacitors with this receiver?


----------



## LinekerAVS

Lucy J said:


> I just watched a bunch of movies after Audyssey XT calibration on my SR5008 with latest firmware and I strongly suspect that my sub (B&W PV1D) is being overdriven in bass heavy scenes by the Audyssey calibration. (The cones go in and out quite a lot and cause a tapping noise to be heard like the gain is set too high for that frequency). This never happens when listening to music CD's etc even at high volume - the sub sounds awesome. The AVR master volume is set at -20db which isn't really loud and sub volume at -7db. Gain on the sub is at 0. Is there any way to prevent Audyssey on the Marantz from overdriving the sub like this?





Hi ,
My new pv1d..
But same problem for me 

As mentioned in this title I have the same
I'm trying to solve the bad voice coming from the pv1d bass driver !! (Click, bad noise, cone noise, bootom sound etc.)
You have experienced the same problem.
How did you solve it?
The product continues the new warranty ..
Thank you


----------



## LinekerAVS

LinekerAVS said:


> Hi ,
> My new pv1d..
> But same problem for me.
> As mentioned in this title I have the same
> I'm trying to solve the bad voice coming from the pv1d bass driver !! (Click, cone noise, bootom sound etc.)
> You have experienced the same problem.
> How did you solve it?
> The product continues the new warranty ..
> 
> This is problem;
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ixLQWgWTau4
> 
> Thank you


----------



## gurkey

It is known, that some version of Audyssey MultEQ XT had an intermediate bug, which caused a rising frequency response in the bass region during normalisation of the signal output (subwoofer) in the final stage of the measuring process. It has been corrected later on by a bug fix. This has been discussed in the Audyssey thread too. You might check with Marantz customer service and / or look for a firmware update.


----------



## LinekerAVS

I am using avr Denon 3808 CI
When I checked for firmware today, I was informed that there is no new update available.
How can I just update muteqxt dyn eq?
I do not know!!
If you help me, I will be glad.


----------



## gurkey

You have to check with the manufacturer, if your unit has been one of those affected and if so, if a bugfix has been provided.
Probably not, if none is available up to now...


----------



## nintari

quick question for fellow 3808ci owners 

I may move on and get a 4k capable receiver for my main HT and re-purpose the 3808ci for my game museum collection setup. But... how many of the inputs can you actually use on this thing? does it only allow you to configure 7 total or can you add every single composite / component /s-video port and assign it a name.

I still have to look in to this and play on the receiver to see what can be done, but with about 20 game systems now I'm trying to find the best way to switch between them all without 50 switch boxes laying around lol


----------



## batpig

nintari said:


> quick question for fellow 3808ci owners
> 
> I may move on and get a 4k capable receiver for my main HT and re-purpose the 3808ci for my game museum collection setup. But... how many of the inputs can you actually use on this thing? does it only allow you to configure 7 total or can you add every single composite / component /s-video port and assign it a name.
> 
> I still have to look in to this and play on the receiver to see what can be done, but with about 20 game systems now I'm trying to find the best way to switch between them all without 50 switch boxes laying around lol


You have the individual unique "names" like TV/CBL, SAT, DVR that are discretely selectable. You can also rename them of course.

Then, you can "stack" multiple input types by using input assignment to assign multiple inputs to one "name". So, for example, with the "DVD" input by default these are asssigned: (1) HDMI, (2) component video + coax digital audio, (3) composite (red/white/yellow) audio + video. Then you can select between these using the "input mode" setting. 

It's a clunky way to do it though, and certainly not going to accommodate 20 (!!!!) game systems. Probably easier to get a few switchers and add them as a bank of components for non-HDMI sources, e.g. get a big analog composite switcher and hook it up to one input on the 3808, rename it as "Analog Games" or something like that, and then use the switcher to pick the game system.


----------



## nintari

Thats what I was thinking of doing and trying to plan it all out now. I work at a TV station so have got quite a few ideas from here and searching on ebay surprisingly a lot of them are actually very cheap.

I'm next going to experiment with the 3808ci to see if I can output to both zone 1 and zone 2 so classic systems can be played on the tube TV but you have the option of playing them on the LCD as well... as I said trying to figure it all out now.

This is what I have so far (stuff I need is marked)

NES
SNES
N64
Gamecube
Wii
WiiU

Sega Master System (still need)
Sega Genesis
32x (still need)
Sega CD (still need)
Sega Saturn (still need)
Sega Dreamcast

Playstation
Playstation 2
Playstation 3

Xbox
Xbox 360
Xbox One S

Atari 400
Atari 2600
Atari 5800 (still need) 
Atari 7800 (still need)
Atari Jaguar (still need)


Gameboy (still need)
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Nintendo DS
Nintendo 3Ds
Nintendo 2Ds

Sony PSP

Nvidia Shield (for media and playing PC games)


----------



## afrogt

I don't game at all so don't understand the thrill of having so many gaming devices, especially the older ones. what's the excitement in the old units?

The 3808CI only has one HDMI out and there is no Zone 2 video out by the way.


----------



## nintari

tested it out and it will not work with older consoles sadly NES, SNES, N64, Genesis and a couple others did not put out standard format video and the denon apparently hates it and it is a known issue. It's sad really  and the NES direct to the HDTV looks like absolute crap 

However the good news is the setup partially worked. a gamecube hooked up via composite to the denon, output to HDMI (to LCD HDTV set) and through the component monitor output (to Tube TV) simultaneously. Same with component input from Wii, and PS2.


----------



## jdsmoothie

nintari said:


> tested it out and it will not work with older consoles sadly NES, SNES, N64, Genesis and a couple others did not put out standard format video and the denon apparently hates it and it is a known issue. It's sad really  and the NES direct to the HDTV looks like absolute crap
> 
> However the good news is the setup partially worked. a gamecube hooked up via composite to the denon, output to HDMI (to LCD HDTV set) and through the component monitor output (to Tube TV) simultaneously. Same with component input from Wii, and PS2.



When you decide to upgrade to a more current AVR with many more HDMI inputs, you'll also want to consider purchasing a Wii2HDMI.

https://www.amazon.com/KCOOL-Conver...=UTF8&qid=1499335107&sr=1-1&keywords=wii2hdmi


----------



## LinekerAVS

gurkey said:


> It is known, that some version of Audyssey MultEQ XT had an intermediate bug, which caused a rising frequency response in the bass region during normalisation of the signal output (subwoofer) in the final stage of the measuring process. It has been corrected later on by a bug fix. This has been discussed in the Audyssey thread too. You might check with Marantz customer service and / or look for a firmware update.


I realized that updating.
However, no settings were lost before the update.
My Audyseyy settings have not changed.
My Avr settings did not change.
When I check the update page, it says "latest".
The problem that I have experienced with PV1D continues.
Updating the firmware did not solve the problem !!
I guess I'll have to shut down Dyn eq.

Main version: A2.07
Sub V: 01.11
Dsp 1: 36.61
Dsp 2: 39.49
...
fyi


----------



## osmi

sdsvtdriver said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 3808ci is developing an issue with the front (mainly center) channels are not working or are at very low volume. Normally after powering on, there's there's an audible click of a relay after which audio is heard. Sometimes, after the click, sound is non existent or low volume. If I cycle mute (which seems to cycle the same relay/click), I can get audio to return to normal. Has anyone else ran into this? Is this a relatively easy repair by a local electronics place?
> 
> thx






Hi!
I have the same problem with my 3808. Was the problem with relay? Which one?
Thank you for yours answer!


----------



## cipi65

*Denon AVR-3808*

Hi,
I have a Denon AVR-3808 with firmware update issue. 
When I power up, after same seconds I see on display :
Please wait… Update retry 
and after:
Sub Firm Updating 25min
DSP1 Firm Updating 24 min ...remain forever on display. 
I try all that I read on internet:
Power up using Standard and DSP Simulation to reset and after try again to update.

HDMI connections are ok and internet radio is ok.
Browsing internet I found it *is possible to update using PC with: “DFW_0019_AVR_AVC3808_(Rev.1.0.12).exe”* but I can't find this software on internet.
I have service manual and I verify all voltages on the 1U-3799 DIGITAL P.W.B Unit and there are ok.

I made the diagnose with using STATUS and RETURN:

Main Ver02.04

Sub Ver01.11

DSP1 Ver00.00 

DSP2 Ver00.00

GUI FPGA CONFIG : A080719A

GUI PRG : 00007621

GUI DAT : 37750020



Please help with any advice.
Thanks,


----------



## sapeluso

My 3808 is working fine. I have a setup issue, however, that I've not been able to solve. I want to feed an analog signal to a base that transmits a signal to my hearing aids. I currently feed it with the analog out from my cable box. Works great - I can hear the TV programs and my wife can listen through the speakers. This works great for TV but does nothing for DVDs or Amazon Firestick. I have tried a device that strips the audio from the HDMI cable going to the TV and feed that signal through a small amp to my hearing aid base. I don't get any sound. I guess I could try to feed it from my zone 3 pre-out but that gets a little clunky. Tried using the VCR and DVR outputs but didn't get any sound. I guess that the unit needs to see a DVR / VCR for these ports to be active. I have neither. Is there any way to output a Digital and analog signal at the same time from the 3808? Anyone have any thoughts.


----------



## grantb3

sapeluso said:


> My 3808 is working fine. I have a setup issue, however, that I've not been able to solve. I want to feed an analog signal to a base that transmits a signal to my hearing aids. I currently feed it with the analog out from my cable box. Works great - I can hear the TV programs and my wife can listen through the speakers. This works great for TV but does nothing for DVDs or Amazon Firestick. I have tried a device that strips the audio from the HDMI cable going to the TV and feed that signal through a small amp to my hearing aid base. I don't get any sound. I guess I could try to feed it from my zone 3 pre-out but that gets a little clunky. Tried using the VCR and DVR outputs but didn't get any sound. I guess that the unit needs to see a DVR / VCR for these ports to be active. I have neither. Is there any way to output a Digital and analog signal at the same time from the 3808? Anyone have any thoughts.


I've done this before, but like you, not from the AVR. You could try the preamp out on the back of the AVR, or if you are alone you could try the headphone jack. Monoprice has some nice gadgets for splitting HDMI and an HDMI to RCA box.


----------



## sapeluso

grantb3 said:


> I've done this before, but like you, not from the AVR. You could try the preamp out on the back of the AVR, or if you are alone you could try the headphone jack. Monoprice has some nice gadgets for splitting HDMI and an HDMI to RCA box.


I currently use Zone 2 for my 7.1 setup. I use the Zone 3 pre amp out to feed my whole house system. I tried to redirect this and feed a small amp but could not get sound. When I use Zone 3 to connect to my computer as source and play music from my PC I get sound to my whole house system. If I change the source to Fios TV I get nothing so it seems it is selective as to what it will play.

Tried a HDMI to RCA box from Amazon. Even fed the signal through a small amp. Couldn't get that to work either.


----------



## jdsmoothie

sapeluso said:


> My 3808 is working fine. I have a setup issue, however, that I've not been able to solve. I want to feed an analog signal to a base that transmits a signal to my hearing aids. I currently feed it with the analog out from my cable box. Works great - I can hear the TV programs and my wife can listen through the speakers. This works great for TV but does nothing for DVDs or Amazon Firestick. I have tried a device that strips the audio from the HDMI cable going to the TV and feed that signal through a small amp to my hearing aid base. I don't get any sound. I guess I could try to feed it from my zone 3 pre-out but that gets a little clunky. Tried using the VCR and DVR outputs but didn't get any sound. I guess that the unit needs to see a DVR / VCR for these ports to be active. I have neither. Is there any way to output a Digital and analog signal at the same time from the 3808? Anyone have any thoughts.


Where possible also connect a RCA cable from the source to the AVR in addition to HDMI for the main zone. By doing this you could connect to either of the analog or Zones 2/3 pre-outs.


----------



## ebo

I had a similar problem. I wanted to feed audio from any source, 2.0 or 5.1, to 2.0 analog for a cordless headphone transmitter and also to powered speakers in another room, without cutting off the main (Zone 1) audio. Denon seems to go out of its way to frustrate users who want to do reasonable and obvious things with audio. Most of my sources are HDMI. If the 3808 sends HDMI audio to its amps and speakers, it strips it off of the HDMI output. It leaves the audio on the HDMI output only if it doesn't process it otherwise. It converts HDMI audio to analog only to drive the Zone 1 speakers. That audio can't be fed to other zones or to VCR outputs.

I bought a simple stereo mixer (Rolls MiniMix II, but there are many others that probably would work as well). I fed the Denon preamp's front left and right outputs to L&R of one mixer input, and split the center output with a Y cable to L&R of another input. I adjusted levels to roughly match if dialog was left and right (2.0) or center channel only (5.1).

The mixer's output was enough for the headphone transmitter but the powered speakers needed more, so I fed the mixer's output back into the Denon's CD input, sent that to Zone 2 and cranked the Zone 2 volume all the way up.

Of course the volume to the headphones and remote speakers vary with the Zone 1 volume but that's fine for my purposes. Both have their own volume controls.


----------



## sapeluso

OK - here is what worked. I purchased a new base for my hearing aids. It has optical in, coax in and RCA in. Moved the Firestick to the TV. Split the optical out on the TV with a splitter purchased on Amazon to feed the Denon and my hearing aid base. Now get sound out of the Denon and my hearing aids. Not fancy but it works.


----------



## grantb3

sapeluso said:


> OK - here is what worked. I purchased a new base for my hearing aids. It has optical in, coax in and RCA in. Moved the Firestick to the TV. Split the optical out on the TV with a splitter purchased on Amazon to feed the Denon and my hearing aid base. Now get sound out of the Denon and my hearing aids. Not fancy but it works.


Which aids/streamer? Nice that it has optical in.


----------



## fritzenheimer

jdsmoothie said:


> School said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYone know what's equivalent to this avr in today's denon market
> 
> 
> 
> This will depend on your feature/input/output requirements. The "flagship" X7200WA is the only model that still has multi analog inputs, while it as well as the X3300W/X4300H/X6300H all feature the much more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT32. So, for better audio quality, start with the X3300W and work up based on your additional feature/input/output requirements (eg. X3300W is limited to Atmos/DTS:X 5.2.2 while the higher models can all do up to 7.2.4 (the X4300H and X7200WA requiring an additional 2CH external amp).
Click to expand...

I bought a 4k TV today and want to hook up new 4k Apple TV to set via HDMI. How do I pass audio from TV to 3808ci? Should I break down and get new Denon x3300w for $599 or is that a step backwards?


----------



## jdsmoothie

fritzenheimer said:


> I bought a 4k TV today and want to hook up new 4k Apple TV to set via HDMI.* How do I pass audio from TV to 3808ci?* Should I break down and get new Denon x3300w for $599 or is that a step backwards?


A couple of options: 

(1) Connect an optical cable from the TV --> 3808CI, although depends on the capability of the TV as to whether 2.0 or DD 5.1 will be passed back to 3808CI.
(2) Connect the ATV to an HD Fury Key (https://www.hdfury.com/product/avr-key/) passing the video to the TV and the HD audio to the 3808CI.


----------



## bennutt

jdsmoothie said:


> A couple of options:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) Connect an optical cable from the TV --> 3808CI, although depends on the capability of the TV as to whether 2.0 or DD 5.1 will be passed back to 3808CI.
> 
> (2) Connect the ATV to an HD Fury Key (https://www.hdfury.com/product/avr-key/) passing the video to the TV and the HD audio to the 3808CI.




I didn’t know the HD Fury existed (kind of cool) but then... I also forgot this thread existed because this receiver model is a DECADE old already 
Time flies! I would choose option 1 or put that $149 toward any receiver actually built to pass a 4K signal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andargor

jdsmoothie said:


> A couple of options:
> 
> (1) Connect an optical cable from the TV --> 3808CI, although depends on the capability of the TV as to whether 2.0 or DD 5.1 will be passed back to 3808CI.
> (2) Connect the ATV to an HD Fury Key (https://www.hdfury.com/product/avr-key/) passing the video to the TV and the HD audio to the 3808CI.


Let's say I have a smart TV with an Atmos decoder, can I run optical back to the 3808CI and have it pass-through to use my speakers?

For example, watching Netflix on the TV (in 4K, Atmos decoded) and having the Atmos audio out of my speakers through the optical?

I don't have 4K content other than Netflix atm, so wondering if I can squeeze the 3808CI a bit longer. 

EDIT: TV is LG OLED65B7P


----------



## afrogt

Andargor said:


> Let's say I have a smart TV with an Atmos decoder, can I run optical back to the 3808CI and have it pass-through to use my speakers?
> 
> For example, watching Netflix on the TV (in 4K, Atmos decoded) and having the Atmos audio out of my speakers through the optical?
> 
> I don't have 4K content other than Netflix atm, so wondering if I can squeeze the 3808CI a bit longer.
> 
> EDIT: TV is LG OLED65B7P


Well, you can't pass Atmos over optical, only over HDMI. Your 3808CI doesn't decode Atmos anyway.


----------



## Andargor

afrogt said:


> Well, you can't pass Atmos over optical, only over HDMI. Your 3808CI doesn't decode Atmos anyway.


Can't the TV decode Atmos, and instead of using the built-in speakers for audio output, I use the optical connection to the 3808CI to use my big speakers?


----------



## afrogt

The TV can send an Atmos signal but the AVR has to have the ability to decode the signal, which the 3808CI does not. Dolby Atmos was not around back then 10 years ago. The best you'll get is a Dolby Digital 5.1 signal which is still pretty good. Dolby Atmos became available on some 2015 AVRs and is now pretty common on current models.

You can play whatever signal you get thru your AVR and connected speakers. How many speakers do you have in your system?


----------



## Andargor

afrogt said:


> The TV can send an Atmos signal but the AVR has to have the ability to decode the signal, which the 3808CI does not. Dolby Atmos was not around back then 10 years ago. The best you'll get is a Dolby Digital 5.1 signal which is still pretty good. Dolby Atmos became available on some 2015 AVRs and is now pretty common on current models.
> 
> You can play whatever signal you get thru your AVR and connected speakers. How many speakers do you have in your system?


Ah, so the TV has no way to "address" individual speakers via the 3808CI, even if the TV decodes Atmos internally. I was hoping to use it as a simple amp in that configuration, for 4K Netflix playing on the TV, instead of using the built-in speakers.

Currently at 5.1 (two mains, two back, center, subwoofer)


----------



## jdsmoothie

Andargor said:


> Let's say I have a smart TV with an Atmos decoder, can I run optical back to the 3808CI and have it pass-through to use my speakers?
> 
> For example, watching Netflix on the TV (in 4K, Atmos decoded) and having the Atmos audio out of my speakers through the optical?
> 
> I don't have 4K content other than Netflix atm, so wondering if I can squeeze the 3808CI a bit longer.
> 
> EDIT: TV is LG OLED65B7P


The TV's capability of being able to decode Atmos audio is only good for the TV's speakers, rather to pass the HD audio to the AVR both the TV and the AVR must be updated with the new "eARC" feature (not yet released to any TV or AVR) and then only via HDMI as optical can only pass PCM 2.0 or non-HD DD/DTS.

Additionally, unless you add some "height" speakers (ie. 5.1.2 or 5.1.4 by upgrading to a more current model that is Atmos/DTS:X capable), you won't get the full benefit of the Atmos audio.


----------



## afrogt

actually JD, I was watching *Dark* on my LG OLED B7A via the Netflix app last night and it was sending Dolby Atmos to my Denon x3300 via HDMI ARC. My receiver does not have eARC but it still gets the Dolby Atmos signal.


----------



## batpig

Andargor said:


> Ah, so the TV has no way to "address" individual speakers via the 3808CI, even if the TV decodes Atmos internally. I was hoping to use it as a simple amp in that configuration, for 4K Netflix playing on the TV, instead of using the built-in speakers.
> 
> Currently at 5.1 (two mains, two back, center, subwoofer)


Your block here is worrying about Atmos, which is totally irrelevant in this situation. The optical cable will pass back 5.1 audio, none of your gear is Atmos capable and your speaker layout can't take advantage of Atmos, so Atmos support is not even something to be thinking about.


----------



## jdsmoothie

afrogt said:


> actually JD, I was watching *Dark* on my LG OLED B7A via the Netflix app last night and it was sending Dolby Atmos to my Denon x3300 via HDMI ARC. My receiver does not have eARC but it still gets the Dolby Atmos signal.


Yup .. however, it's Atmos via lossy DD+ ... not HD audio which only eARC can pass.


----------



## afrogt

Yeah I figured it was a DD+ signal not lossless audio. Just wanted to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## Andargor

jdsmoothie said:


> Andargor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say I have a smart TV with an Atmos decoder, can I run optical back to the 3808CI and have it pass-through to use my speakers?
> 
> For example, watching Netflix on the TV (in 4K, Atmos decoded) and having the Atmos audio out of my speakers through the optical?
> 
> I don't have 4K content other than Netflix atm, so wondering if I can squeeze the 3808CI a bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: TV is LG OLED65B7P
> 
> 
> 
> The TV's capability of being able to decode Atmos audio is only good for the TV's speakers, rather to pass the HD audio to the AVR both the TV and the AVR must be updated with the new "eARC" feature (not yet released to any TV or AVR) and then only via HDMI as optical can only pass PCM 2.0 or non-HD DD/DTS.
> 
> Additionally, unless you add some "height" speakers (ie. 5.1.2 or 5.1.4 by upgrading to a more current model that is Atmos/DTS:X capable), you won't get the full benefit of the Atmos audio.
Click to expand...

Thanks to you and others for educating me on the subject. 

I will make do for now and look into upgrades next year.


----------



## Arutha_conDoin

Andargor said:


> Thanks to you and others for educating me on the subject.
> 
> I will make do for now and look into upgrades next year.


Basically what I'm doing with my 3808. Rock sold receiver, just bummed it doesn't do 4k passthrough. 

I'll probably go with a mid range Denon $500-600 for my next one.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmiddleton4

3808 still going strong here too.


----------



## roknrol

Whereas 3D pass through, 4K support, and Atmos are very tempting -- I won't give up my 3808. Kind of a PITA to do work arounds, but still worth it.


----------



## Dr Soot

*Still going, had to re-edumacate myself *

Bought my 3808 back in 2007, but for the last couple of years the Net function streaming radio was getting worse and worse with freeze ups. Did my first ever hard re set two days ago but it didn't help (I had the latest firmware updates )...I also purchased a boxing day TV for $ 1200 but wasn't keen on spending another $1200 plus on a new receiver so I bought a Sonos. Just spent a few hours re configuring the Denon including re doing the Audyssey, assigning Sonos to HDP input and re-naming it and am happily listening to Sonos 5.1 in my living room and 2 in the kitchen while I watch the World Juniors on TV. I can easily swap the sound back to the TV as my laptop sits on the arm of my couch as the remotes still suck.  All I have left is to source a small amp to get my 3rd zone out on the deck. Really appreciate the thread, haven't read it all but must have at least 50 pages under my belt with searches.


----------



## afrogt

roknrol said:


> Whereas 3D pass through, 4K support, and Atmos are very tempting -- I won't give up my 3808. Kind of a PITA to do work arounds, but still worth it.


I bought my 3808CI about 18 months ago from a guy who upgraded to a 4K and Atmos AVR. I'm using it in my home office with a 5.1 setup and older LCD TV. Very nice, strong, powerful AVR. I listen to a lot of internet radio as well as watching DirecTV and Roku. 

Works very well for me. Have no plans to replace it anytime soon.


----------



## Luxite

*Can I connect preamp to Denon AVR-3808 EXT. IN?*

I want to connect a Yamaha C-4 preamplifier to my Denon "EXT. IN" RCA connectors as there don't appear to be any "MAIN IN" type connectors. The manual states that the "EXT IN" is is for line level signals from processors, DVD players, SACD players but no mention of a preamp. Will the C-4's preamplified signal do damage to the "EXT. IN" connectors? The pre-out signal of the Yamaha C-4 is 2V, 600 ohms 10V max. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Yup.


----------



## Luxite

jdsmoothie said:


> Yup.


Yup- it's ok to connect or Yup- the preamp's signal could damage the AVR-3808? cheers


----------



## jdsmoothie

Luxite said:


> Yup- it's ok to connect or Yup- the preamp's signal could damage the AVR-3808? cheers


A smiley face would indicate the former.


----------



## grantb3

That's a very hot signal. Is that a pro-audio device? Is there an output level control on it?


----------



## javdog68

I have been extremely happy with my AVR since purchased new. Just need to figure out how to connect to my tv so I can listen with my speakers and watch the tv apps.


----------



## jdsmoothie

javdog68 said:


> I have been extremely happy with my AVR since purchased new. Just need to figure out how to connect to my tv so I can listen with my speakers and watch the tv apps.


Connect an optical cable from the TV's optical audio output to an optical input on the AVR.


----------



## javdog68

jdsmoothie said:


> Connect an optical cable from the TV's optical audio output to an optical input on the AVR.




Thank you for your response, does it matter if optical is plugged into Optical In or Out on AVR?
Does it matter which Optical to plug into? (Sat) (Dvr) or (Vcr)?


----------



## jdsmoothie

javdog68 said:


> Thank you for your response, does it matter if optical is plugged into Optical In or Out on AVR?
> Does it matter which Optical to plug into? (Sat) (Dvr) or (Vcr)?


The audio is being "output" from the TV and is being "input" to the AVR, so the cable must be connected to an Optical Input on the AVR. Doesn't matter which one you use although easier to use a source name that isn't currently being used (eg. VCR).


----------



## davelr

*signal drop out*

Was wondering if anyone else has experienced a problem I've been having with my 3808, which was purchased in 2007 and has been used daily since.

For the past 6 months or so I have sporadic situations where audio channels will drop out (no signal being passed to the speaker). This normally only happens to one channel at a time, usually the center or front left, but once in a while others as well. The only way to get the signal restored is to run the volume up to near reference levels (normal level for listening is in the -25 to -18 range). Doing this will get the signal to "pop" through again.

This reminds me very much of build-up of relay contact corrosion blocking a signal. In a past life I had a situation where leased hard lines used for data transmission would periodically cut out and would only be restored when we could get the phone company to shoot a test signal through the relays clearing the surface corrosion for a while. 

Does anyone know if there are any mechanical contacts in the amp circuits that could do this? Thanks


----------



## Gary J

wires and connections. For some reason you did not say you checked the obvious.


----------



## davelr

Gary J said:


> wires and connections. For some reason you did not say you checked the obvious.


Thanks for suggestion, but yes, all speaker wire connections have been reseated during this period.


----------



## Gary J

Wires needed to be swapped out 1 at a time.


----------



## grantb3

Heat related? Make sure there is good airflow to the receiver vents, no dust ,etc.


----------



## jsmiddleton4

Only issue I’ve had with my 3808 is one of the little floppy plastic flap pieces on a optic input fell out when I didn’t pull the cable out perfectly straight. Doesn’t impact anything but it fell out. Cable seats and stays put. So my 3808 is not “perfect”. Well maybe by eBAY standards it is.....

Vtuner slowly dying on the vine but that’s not Denon’s issue.


----------



## ppasteur

davelr said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has experienced a problem I've been having with my 3808, which was purchased in 2007 and has been used daily since.
> 
> For the past 6 months or so I have sporadic situations where audio channels will drop out (no signal being passed to the speaker). This normally only happens to one channel at a time, usually the center or front left, but once in a while others as well. The only way to get the signal restored is to run the volume up to near reference levels (normal level for listening is in the -25 to -18 range). Doing this will get the signal to "pop" through again.
> 
> This reminds me very much of build-up of relay contact corrosion blocking a signal. In a past life I had a situation where leased hard lines used for data transmission would periodically cut out and would only be restored when we could get the phone company to shoot a test signal through the relays clearing the surface corrosion for a while.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any mechanical contacts in the amp circuits that could do this? Thanks


 
I have experienced the exact same symptoms with my 3808. The loss of drive to the speakers was sporadic. But was usually solved by cranking the volume up to near speaker damaging levels. That would work for a while. I not only replaced all of the wires while inspecting and reattaching all of the banana plugs in my 7.1 setup but also played with swapping out speakers as well. None of this made any difference.
Having had problems with internal connectors on my 4520, I opened the case and cleaned up everything (vacuumed then blew it all out well) and reseated every connector that I could get to... after treating them with Deoxit. This process made no difference either.


I am not sure what the problem is, but now I am pretty sure what it is not! It certainly might be the speaker relays (which I believe do exist and are certainly in the signal path if that is the case). I did not pull them to test nor try replacing them.


If anyone does figure this out, I would love to know the fix. The 3808 is a darn good machine. For me I solved the problem by replacing the 3808 in my computer sound system with a 4520. Which was made available when I got a new X6400H for my main system.


----------



## earthbound

*Same problem here*



davelr said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has experienced a problem I've been having with my 3808, which was purchased in 2007 and has been used daily since.
> 
> For the past 6 months or so I have sporadic situations where audio channels will drop out (no signal being passed to the speaker). This normally only happens to one channel at a time, usually the center or front left, but once in a while others as well. The only way to get the signal restored is to run the volume up to near reference levels (normal level for listening is in the -25 to -18 range). Doing this will get the signal to "pop" through again.
> 
> This reminds me very much of build-up of relay contact corrosion blocking a signal. In a past life I had a situation where leased hard lines used for data transmission would periodically cut out and would only be restored when we could get the phone company to shoot a test signal through the relays clearing the surface corrosion for a while.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any mechanical contacts in the amp circuits that could do this? Thanks


I have actually had this problem for several years. I'm only using the front speakers but sometimes the left or right channel will be completely gone. To get it back I found that pushing MUTE several times will eventually do it. You'll hear a relay clicking when you do this, so I figured the relay contacts must be getting crusty. I thought I could clean them so I took the case off but there is so much stuff inside that it looked like I might have to do a major disassembly to get to the suspect relay. So, I put the cover back on, drank a beer, and toggled MUTE until the music came back.


----------



## davelr

*Thanks for confirming I'm not nuts...*

Just wanted to thank everyone for letting me know I'm not nuts and the speaker signal problem actually exists. Was pretty sure it wasn't a cabling problem as I'd had to reconnect all speaker wiring when I replaced my TV in the spring. Since I've had some other problems with my 3808 recently as well, I decided the "fix" was replacing it with a X4400H. Now I'm having to go through all the IR command sets for both so I can reprogram my Harmony and not make my wife nuts. Thanks again.


----------



## jdsmoothie

davelr said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for letting me know I'm not nuts and the speaker signal problem actually exists. Was pretty sure it wasn't a cabling problem as I'd had to reconnect all speaker wiring when I replaced my TV in the spring. Since I've had some other problems with my 3808 recently as well, I decided the "fix" *was replacing it with a X4400H*. Now I'm having to go through all the IR command sets for both so I can reprogram my Harmony and not make my wife nuts. Thanks again.


See you in the 2017 Denon AVR Owner's thread ---> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...eries-avr-owner-s-thread-faq-posts-1-8-a.html


----------



## Korish

Hey All,

Just moved into a new house and I'm trying to bring my AV setup into the 21st century. Just picked up a 3808 for $100 and it is by far the nicest receiver I have ever owned. Ran the speaker cabling for 5.1 setup but haven't pulled the trigger on a purchase. So right now I have just 2 old Bose speakers running. 

I figured I would wait until I install my 5 ceiling speakers to do a complete unit reset. But what about checking the firmware updates, feature add ons updates, etc? I'm reading the manual whenever I get a chance but I'm pretty sure this beast does a ton of **** that I don't even know about yet. 

Just looking for advise on making the software/features as current as possible and help maximizing the potential of this receiver. 

Also, I know this unit has some serious power/heat sinks but how hot does this receiver get during normal operation? 

Thanks for your time guys!

TJ


----------



## Gary J

The single best thing you can do is floor instead of ceiling install.


----------



## rec head

Gary J said:


> The single best thing you can do is floor instead of ceiling install.


At least for the front 3


----------



## Korish

Wish I could but we just don't have the room for floor speakers. I'm fine with ceiling speakers, I know it wont be as good but still a huge upgrade from our old setup.


----------



## ebo

Korish said:


> But what about checking the firmware updates, feature add ons updates, etc?


Updates can be complicated. Assuming you're in the US, got to this page, which has links to a number of useful documents. At a minimum, download the .pdf files labeled "Website AVR-3808CI Firmware Update" and "AVR-4308CI / 3808CI Upgrade New Feature Instructions." Originally Denon charged for the New Feature upgrade but now it's free. It's been a few years since I installed it so I don't remember the details but I think I had to talk with someone at Denon to get it. That may or may not still be required.



Korish said:


> I'm reading the manual whenever I get a chance but I'm pretty sure this beast does a ton of **** that I don't even know about yet.


And a number of unreasonable restrictions. For instance, you can't copy Zone 1 audio to Zones 2 or 3 if the source is HDMI. Also, you can send HDMI audio to the main speakers (Zone 1) or the HDMI output, but not both.



Korish said:


> Also, I know this unit has some serious power/heat sinks but how hot does this receiver get during normal operation?


It does get pretty warm. I have it on a shelf with only 1.5" clearance above it (it replaced a much shorter Onkyo) so I got a laptop cooler that draws air in from the top and exhausts it out slots on the rear edge, and set it upside down on top of the Denon. It's powered by an AC to USB adapter plugged into a switched AC outlet on the Denon.


----------



## afrogt

the feature update is on the Denon website in the download section. If you're lucky like me, the previous owner installed it already.
https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avr3808ci

5 ceiling speakers is definitely not optimal but sometimes you do what you gotta do.


----------



## GamblySmurf

I recently got new speakers (B&W 704 S2), and did a new Audyssey calibration. Now I have almost zero output from my subwoofer.

Suggestions?


----------



## batpig

did you adjust the bass management after re-running Audyssey? It's very likely those speakers were set to "large" in which case a lot of bass isn't being redirected to the subwoofer. With something like 2ch music there is not dedicated LFE track (.1) so the sub won't make any noise unless the speakers are set to "small", and you'll probably want to raise the crossover a bit from the 40Hz default.


----------



## GamblySmurf

batpig said:


> did you adjust the bass management after re-running Audyssey? It's very likely those speakers were set to "large" in which case a lot of bass isn't being redirected to the subwoofer. With something like 2ch music there is not dedicated LFE track (.1) so the sub won't make any noise unless the speakers are set to "small", and you'll probably want to raise the crossover a bit from the 40Hz default.


Should I change the speaker size to small, or just change the crossover point?


----------



## rec head

You have to change the speaker to small to have the option of changing the crossover.


----------



## Nick Laslett

Korish said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just moved into a new house and I'm trying to bring my AV setup into the 21st century. Just picked up a 3808 for $100 ...[snip]
> 
> TJ


I have a love/hate relationship with my 3808. But to think it is only worth $100 on the open market is a bit heartbreaking. They cost something like $1400 when new! I know it's 10 years old, but just because all the HDMI and DSP stuff is obsolete, all the amp stuff is still amazing. I'm currently trying to figure out how to add Dirac to my setup without getting rid of my 3808.


----------



## Korish

I want to add speakers to our backyard/pool area and I thought it would be nice to intergrate it into the 3808, but I'm not quite sure the best way, if at all, it should be done.

Brainstorming Possibilities:

Run 2 separate very long 14/2 speaker cables thru chase from 1st floor to attic and pop outside and down to the outside speakers, connect them to a cheap power amp somewhere along the line, and designate them Zone 2. 

Same cabling as above but since I'm only using a 5.1 setup, I could use the other 2 channels to run the 2 speakers outside without needing a power amp and then perhaps make a simple toggle switch to activate the speakers when needed. 

Somehow use a bluetooth transmitter connected to the front usb port? Then somehow power a pair of bluetooth speakers outside?


Any advise on how to do this gentlemen.

Thanks !!!


----------



## MarkyM

Nick Laslett said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my 3808. But to think it is only worth $100 on the open market is a bit heartbreaking. They cost something like $1400 when new! I know it's 10 years old, but just because all the HDMI and DSP stuff is obsolete, all the amp stuff is still amazing. I'm currently trying to figure out how to add Dirac to my setup without getting rid of my 3808.


I just got $210.50 for my 3808 on the "bay". That's more the average. Some have gone higher than that. $100 is rather low. Someone must have just wanted to get rid of it.

FYI...I replaced it with a new Denon X3400H that has the much improved Audyssey XT32 and it is "night and day' for me. I used to run Direct mode on the 3808 for music to an external analog crossover for my sub and an external 2ch amp. No need for that anymore. Audyssey XT32 combined with the modern premium DAC chip in the new AVR's works for me. I've even been playing with multi-channel stereo mode and it sounds pretty good! 

Dirac is nice and more flexible than Audyssey but pricey unless you go with the NAD 758v3 AVR that has it built-in. For me, I got the 3400 for a very reasonable price considering what I got for the 3808 and I'm very happy with Audyssey XT32. (which is a bit more flexible when using the $20 app - but not as much as Dirac)


----------



## jdsmoothie

Nick Laslett said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my 3808. But to think it is only worth $100 on the open market is a bit heartbreaking. They cost something like $1400 when new! I know it's 10 years old, but just because all the HDMI and DSP stuff is obsolete, all the amp stuff is still amazing. I'm currently trying to figure out how to add Dirac to my setup without getting rid of my 3808.


With HDMI changing every 3 years or so, AVRs depreciate very quickly (I've been trying to sell a 2014 $2100 model for only $600 with no takers, likely because 2015 is when HDCP 2.2 was implemented with 4k video).

You can add DIRAC by adding a roughly $1000 MiniDSP with a UMIK-1 ($100) and free REW firmware while using an external amp on the speakers using the DIRAC.


----------



## jdsmoothie

GamblySmurf said:


> Should I change the speaker size to small, or just change the crossover point?


SMALL/80Hz


----------



## grantb3

MarkyM said:


> I just got $210.50 for my 3808 on the "bay". That's more the average. Some have gone higher than that. $100 is rather low. Someone must have just wanted to get rid of it.


Kind of sad too in a way.I bought my 3808 a few years back (maybe 8?) for $699 or $799. In order to buy it, I sold my circa 1977 Pioneer SX-1080 that I bought new for that same price (also sold on eBay). I guess this one won't go for what I paid for it (ignoring inflation of course).


----------



## Korish

The guy was just looking to get rid of the 3808, he put it up on Nextdoor for $175 and I offered $100. Its a huge improvement over my old receiver. 
One day I will upgrade everything but cash flow is limited. Hopefully this 3808 and the 5 RSL C34E that just shipped will bring me into the modern age.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Korish said:


> The guy was just looking to get rid of the 3808, he put it up on Nextdoor for $175 and I offered $100. Its a huge improvement over my old receiver.
> One day I will upgrade everything but cash flow is limited. Hopefully this 3808 and the 5 RSL C34E that just shipped will bring me into the modern age.


Well ... more modern at least for a 2007 model so will be able to decode HD DD/DTS audio. Note, however, as this is only an HDMI 1.3 model, no ARC, no 4k pass through, no Atmos, no DTS:X.

You'll want to ask him if he installed the "Ultimate Feature Package Upgrade" (adds HDMI Control and allows pass through of the LAST HDMI source while the AVR is in standby) as noted on the page below and if not, contact Denon to install it:

https://usa.denon.com/us/downloads/productupdates


----------



## MarkyM

grantb3 said:


> Kind of sad too in a way.I bought my 3808 a few years back (maybe 8?) for $699 or $799. In order to buy it, I sold my circa 1977 Pioneer SX-1080 that I bought new for that same price (also sold on eBay). I guess this one won't go for what I paid for it (ignoring inflation of course).


I paid $1100 for mine back in 2008. Unfortunately, these won't go for a good percentage of what they sold for originally because of the obsolescence over time of the HDMI / DSP hardware/software they carry. 

That Pioneer from the late 70's is like a classic car. Totally different thing. No software to become obsolete  And relatively easy to restore / repair / work on.

Restored, those classic receivers from the late 70's go for big bucks. I have a beautiful Marantz 2275 from 1976 I bought unrestored but in nice condition for $400. I fully restored and re-capped it and replaced all the lamps with LED upgrades. It is now likely worth at least twice that but its not going anywhere  I use it daily in my desktop system. I'm currently re-capping a Sherwood S110 CP for a friend that will be of similar value.


----------



## earthbound

*Forced Upgrade*

Regarding the 3808 forgetting settings when powered off, it seems that there is no internal memory retention battery but there are some capacitors inside that are junk and are failing (from previous posts). So thank you Denon, for (knowingly?) using bad parts and forcing me to upgrade to a modern, non-Denon receiver.


----------



## afrogt

This receiver debuted in 2007. you were expecting it to last 11 years? 10 years before going bad is pretty good. Hope you don't have the same expectation for the modern non-Denon replacement. they're not built to last.


----------



## outabounds68

Anyone have good settings recommendations for this receiver when listening to vinyl? Thanks!


----------



## captavs

Posted for posterity.

The 3808 Firmware upgrade site with each firmware version and details.

See link with zip file download below which contains up to 2010 firmware updates info for the 3808 AV receiver. I received the info from an insider @ Denon and once had a website which I maintained with the info but it was taken down years ago. The info posted is both from the insider and users. Enjoy! I still have my 3808. Still running strong. Sounds Great!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fabmIqMOO9Zj5JTc_WT-orZM9hW8Muys


----------



## outabounds68

*3808 best setting for vinyl*

Hello all. I am having a heck of a time understanding the manual and was wondering if anyone had good settings for a turntable. 

Thanks!


----------



## Johnson-from-Arizona

Settings for vinyl.

There aren't any specifically for vinyl. 

If you're a purist you want Stereo only. If you want to play with the sound, multi channel stereo.

I play vinyl all the time, like daily, with my Technics SL 5200 and prefer multi-channel stereo.


----------



## Andarwa

Bought a Sony UBP-X700 UHD player and used the HDMI audio out to my receiver. To my utter surprise the front and rear channels were reversed playing back "The 5th Element" in UHD. The firmware is OTB from 2007, never been updated. Is there a solution for this or am I stuck with coax/optical for UHD? Returned the player, can't try to test anything. Currently using an Xbox-S for UHD playback.


----------



## evetsmd

*3808 and new 4KUHD TV question*

Looking to buy a new 4KUHD TV (Sony XBR-65X900F) but at the same time keep my 3808 running.
Using HDMI, the 3808 won't pass the UHD video so I'm thinking port the cable box and fire tv box directly
to the TV via an HDMI cable......
can I then take a digital audio cable from the TV and send it to the Denon.....which digital input jack should I use.
does this sound doable?

lastly can I port the denon monitor output to an unused HDMI port on the TV so that I have access to the GUI.

appreciate any advice and how best to approach this! 3808 has been great, I'd like to keep it going!

Thanks


----------



## rec head

It should work but I don't remember what input to use. I can't remember if the 3808 has ARC. Are they assignable? If you run the audio through the TV you will probably lose True HD and DTS Master. 

If you mean can you run the 3808 to the TV just to see the menus to access settings I don't see any reason that won't work. You will loose the volume overlay.


----------



## Gary J

Yes you would still be missing immersive audio like Atmos which is itself pretty terrific.


----------



## jdsmoothie

evetsmd said:


> Looking to buy a new 4KUHD TV (Sony XBR-65X900F) but at the same time keep my 3808 running.
> Using HDMI, the 3808 won't pass the UHD video so I'm thinking port the cable box and fire tv box directly
> to the TV via an HDMI cable......
> can I then take a digital audio cable from the TV and send it to the Denon.....*which digital input jack should I use.*
> does this sound doable?
> 
> lastly can I port the denon monitor output to an unused HDMI port on the TV so that I have access to the GUI.
> 
> appreciate any advice and how best to approach this! 3808 has been great, I'd like to keep it going!
> 
> Thanks


1. Optical.
2. GUI may not display as the AVR is not HDCP 2.2 so the TV may object.


----------



## OC_

*denon avr 3808ci no sub output when in stereo*

I have a old avr 3808ci receiver and I have absolutely love it. Recently, I have been using it with my chrome cast and the youtube music app. It had been working great when all of the sudden, i noticed that my subwoofer stopped working. None of my setup has changed and when I go through the level checks or use audyssey, i can hear the subwoofer so I know the receiver is able to output to the pre-out for it. I also noticed that if I use netfilx and watch a movie thats in dolby digital, the subwoofer works and everything sounds great and normal. But it seems that when the source is in just plain old stereo, the woofer doesn't work. 

At first, i thought it might be the input. When I used my chromecast, it was using an HDMI input on the receiver, but netflix uses an optical outputting from the TV. I was able to hook up my chromcast to one of the HDMI's on the TV and have the sound pass through and use the optical from the TV to the receiver, but it was the same deal - no subwoofer usage. 

I'm not sure whats going on at this point. If I play stereo music, the sub doesn't even go off standby. I'm going to try a firmware update for the receiver, but I fear that the processor used for stereo sound is blown. Does this sound legit? Anyone have any experience with this issue?


----------



## OC_

OC_ said:


> I have a old avr 3808ci receiver and I have absolutely love it. Recently, I have been using it with my chrome cast and the youtube music app. It had been working great when all of the sudden, i noticed that my subwoofer stopped working. None of my setup has changed and when I go through the level checks or use audyssey, i can hear the subwoofer so I know the receiver is able to output to the pre-out for it. I also noticed that if I use netfilx and watch a movie thats in dolby digital, the subwoofer works and everything sounds great and normal. But it seems that when the source is in just plain old stereo, the woofer doesn't work.
> 
> At first, i thought it might be the input. When I used my chromecast, it was using an HDMI input on the receiver, but netflix uses an optical outputting from the TV. I was able to hook up my chromcast to one of the HDMI's on the TV and have the sound pass through and use the optical from the TV to the receiver, but it was the same deal - no subwoofer usage.
> 
> I'm not sure whats going on at this point. If I play stereo music, the sub doesn't even go off standby. I'm going to try a firmware update for the receiver, but I fear that the processor used for stereo sound is blown. Does this sound legit? Anyone have any experience with this issue?



I just looked back in this thread and saw that I might have to set the front speakers to 'small' for Stereo.


----------



## afrogt

Music is usually 2 channel with no LFE. Make sure your fornt speakers are set to SMALL with 80hz or higher crossover. If they happen to be set to LARGE nothing will pass to the sub since it is a 2.0 signal.

Also, make sure you're using STEREO and not DIRECT or PURE which eliminates the sub.


----------



## OC_

afrogt said:


> Music is usually 2 channel with no LFE. Make sure your fornt speakers are set to SMALL with 80hz or higher crossover. If they happen to be set to LARGE nothing will pass to the sub since it is a 2.0 signal.
> 
> Also, make sure you're using STEREO and not DIRECT or PURE which eliminates the sub.


This was totally it. Thanks a ton!


----------



## RRF

*Http interface will not connect... any fix yet?*

Is there any solution to the web (http) connection issue?
I have to power cycle (pull plug) to get a connection from a browser or the AVR Android app.

However, after a while, the 3808ci will not connect or respond to pings, until power cycled again.

My firmware is up to date and I have re-initialized the processor.


----------



## Gary J

I have lost On Screen Display with mine and I get figure out have to get it back using the buttons on AVR.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Gary J said:


> I have lost On Screen Display with mine and I get figure out have to get it back using the buttons on AVR.


 must be enabled.


----------



## Madz

*Getting Chromecast Ultra to work?*



RRF said:


> Is there any solution to the web (http) connection issue?
> I have to power cycle (pull plug) to get a connection from a browser or the AVR Android app.
> 
> However, after a while, the 3808ci will not connect or respond to pings, until power cycled again.
> 
> My firmware is up to date and I have re-initialized the processor.



Same issue here - the network connectivity has always been very flaky for me. Very disappointing Denon never bothered to address this (to my knowledge) as definitely limits usefulness of this receiver in the modern era. I ended up giving up and using a Marantz streamer with it. I also have an early 4520 which behaves itself much better on the network side of things so makes you think they could have released similar updates if they'd wanted to.


However due to some sort of hardware issue with my 4520 I have to keep swapping back to my trusty old 3808A (what does the A signify btw?) while it goes off for 'repair'. I had to do that again last night and was disappointed to find my Chromecast didnt work - yet I note there are hits on this thread about people using chromecasts with their 3808?? I have the Chromecast Ultra and can only assume it's outputting a 4K signal? Shouldn't it detect the 3808 isn't capable and fallback to full HD? Or is there likely to be something else going on?


Is anyone successfully using a relatively new ChromeCast Ultra with their 3808??


----------



## BanhamBo

Hi all,

My 3808ci has seen continuous service since I purchased in in 2008, but it is now having to be retired due to an issue with the main power button. It just won't stay on.
At first I thought it was some issue with overheating etc, but it seems that there is a fault with the button itself preventing it from staying on.
I have just jammed an eraser in the cabinet to hold the button in and it works fine.

I was able to find that @dharalsonhad the same issue as this in 2015 but I do not know what the solution was.
I attempted to PM @kyle454 who supposedly had the same issue, but I do not have enough posts yet. 

I have bitten the bullet and replaced the unit with an X4500H but if possible I would like to fix the 3808CI so that I can continue to use this amazing beast outside of my main listening area.

Other than this one issue (sure a major one) I have never had a single issue over the years. It is a great piece of equipment.


Thanks for anyone who can help.


----------



## MTAtech

BanhamBo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 3808ci has seen continuous service since I purchased in in 2008, but it is now having to be retired due to an issue with the main power button. It just won't stay on.
> At first I thought it was some issue with overheating etc, but it seems that there is a fault with the button itself preventing it from staying on.
> I have just jammed an eraser in the cabinet to hold the button in and it works fine.
> 
> I was able to find that @dharalsonhad the same issue as this in 2015 but I do not know what the solution was.
> I attempted to PM @kyle454 who supposedly had the same issue, but I do not have enough posts yet.
> 
> I have bitten the bullet and replaced the unit with an X4500H but if possible I would like to fix the 3808CI so that I can continue to use this amazing beast outside of my main listening area.
> 
> Other than this one issue (sure a major one) I have never had a single issue over the years. It is a great piece of equipment.
> 
> 
> Thanks for anyone who can help.


If Denon doesn't have a replacement ON button, perhaps you can find a non-working unit on Ebay for cheap and swap out the power button.

I have retired my 3808ci and now have a X4500. My 3808ci stopped working and after I retire (in a month) I plan to open it up an fix it. It may just be a fuse.


----------



## BanhamBo

Thanks @MTAtech,

Denon no longer has any ON buttons as replacement parts (I checked) 

I am thinking I will pull the unit apart when I get a chance and see if there is anything obvious.

Thanks again for the advice/help.

How are you enjoying the X4500?


----------



## MTAtech

BanhamBo said:


> Thanks @MTAtech,
> 
> Denon no longer has any ON buttons as replacement parts (I checked)
> 
> I am thinking I will pull the unit apart when I get a chance and see if there is anything obvious.
> 
> Thanks again for the advice/help.
> 
> How are you enjoying the X4500?


Oh, well on the button.

I really like the X4500. It is basically a more refined version of the X4200W, which I also had. My X4200W stopped playing the rear channels after I did a software update and nothing I could do would fix it. It still had a couple of weeks left on the warranty and Denon gave me a choice of fixing it for free or trading it in for a few hundred for a X4500. I chose the 2nd option.

I added another set of speakers to make 9.1. 

Anyway, check this out for parts:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Denon-AVR-...648221?hash=item3fcdcc26dd:g:YEAAAOSw~jZcr03o


----------



## Gary J

Do you even need it? Ue the remote.


----------



## MTAtech

Gary J said:


> Do you even need it? Ue the remote.


That's a good idea. Wish I had suggested it. 



That might work and avoid having to do anything.


----------



## rec head

I think (hope) what he is saying is that the unit doesn't STAY on because of the button. Not that he can't turn the unit on at all.


----------



## Ahzroe1

Well, I need 4k passthrough, even though my 3808 is going strong. Any recommendations for replacement? BTW, I still have my 3300....


----------



## John Gormally

*Need help with Subwoofer and Denon 3808ci*

Hello

I have a Denon 3808ci with 2 Source Technologies (I don't know if they are still in business) subwoofers (model KG-5150 2x). I did not install this system. The installer connected the subs to the Denon SW out port with one black and one red wire that seem to be connected TOGETHER to the male RCA jack (the receiver has only one Out) and another pair of red and back wires (twisted together) connected to the Denon Singal Ground screw. Seems odd to me. Is this correct? The sub has a green and red light. The green light is on but no sound is coming out from the sound level tests.

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.

Kind regards, 
John Gormally, Springfield, Mass.


----------



## CHuntMD

Check the 3808 to see if the front speaker are set to small. Other than the lights on the subs do you have a adjustment knob? Maybe simplify and just connect 1 sub.

CEH in MD


----------



## ebo

John Gormally said:


> I have a Denon 3808ci with 2 Source Technologies (I don't know if they are still in business) subwoofers (model KG-5150 2x). I did not install this system. The installer connected the subs to the Denon SW out port with one black and one red wire that seem to be connected TOGETHER to the male RCA jack (the receiver has only one Out) and another pair of red and back wires (twisted together) connected to the Denon Singal Ground screw. Seems odd to me. Is this correct? The sub has a green and red light. The green light is on but no sound is coming out from the sound level tests.


The only Source Technologies I found has nothing to do with subwoofers. Maybe they used to. I did find a Keiga KG-5150 spec sheet. It's a subwoofer amp, intended to be paired with a subwoofer. Like most, it has line level inputs on RCA jacks and speaker level inputs on binding posts. Your description of separate red and black wires sounds as though they might be connected to the 5150's binding posts. If so, it's no wonder you're getting no audio. The Denon's subwoofer output can't drive a speaker directly. It needs to be connected to one of the RCA inputs using an audio shielded cable. Try that with one subwoofer first. If that works, you can add an RCA Y-connector and two more audio cables to drive both subs.


----------



## Tweakophyte

captavs said:


> Posted for posterity.
> 
> The 3808 Firmware upgrade site with each firmware version and details.
> 
> See link with zip file download below which contains up to 2010 firmware updates info for the 3808 AV receiver. I received the info from an insider @ Denon and once had a website which I maintained with the info but it was taken down years ago. The info posted is both from the insider and users. Enjoy! I still have my 3808. Still running strong. Sounds Great!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1fabmIqMOO9Zj5JTc_WT-orZM9hW8Muys


Does anyone have the last firmware for the 3808? I have the "upgrade" and noticed my FW is 2.02 and 1.10.


----------



## Tweakophyte

I've read, I've enabled... I'm confused.

The ultimate upgrade has CEC, and I thought ARC, but you can only do it via optical? No way to do it via HDMI?

If that is correct, do you have to change the input (to TV) or does it create an override?

(I already figured out it takes away the HDMI assignment from the formally-renamed TV input... used the "VCR" to reconfigure what was under "TV").

I just got a Sony 950G and I figure I can get some 4K streaming via the TV if I can get the ARC working.

Thanks,


----------



## jdsmoothie

Tweakophyte said:


> I've read, I've enabled... I'm confused.
> 
> The ultimate upgrade has CEC, *and I thought ARC*, but you can only do it via optical? No way to do it via HDMI?
> 
> If that is correct, do you have to change the input (to TV) or does it create an override?
> 
> (I already figured out it takes away the HDMI assignment from the formally-renamed TV input... used the "VCR" to reconfigure what was under "TV").
> 
> I just got a Sony 950G and I figure I can get some 4K streaming via the TV if I can get the ARC working.
> 
> Thanks,


Nope. The "Ultimate Upgrade" includes HDMI-CEC but not ARC which requires a hardware upgrade to at least HDMI 1.4 which is why audio from the TV to the AVR is only available via optical.


----------



## Tweakophyte

jdsmoothie said:


> Nope. The "Ultimate Upgrade" includes HDMI-CEC but not ARC which requires a hardware upgrade to at least HDMI 1.4 which is why audio from the TV to the AVR is only available via optical.


Got it... that would have been cool. Good thing I only need 5.1 in the family room, and optical cables are cheap.

So am I correct that in the use case of using ARC via optical, I still have to select the "TV" input on the 3808 ? I know CEC defaults to "TV" for ARC (no reason to change that), and that input is what the display's CEC wants to pick, but also confirming the mechanics.

The new factor for me is we've been using three "quick selects" and now this ARC is going to create a 4th.

Thanks again for the response on this very old thread!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Tweakophyte said:


> Got it... that would have been cool. Good thing I only need 5.1 in the family room, and optical cables are cheap.
> 
> So am I correct that in the use case of using ARC via optical, I still have to select the "TV" input on the 3808 ? I know CEC defaults to "TV" for ARC (no reason to change that), and that input is what the display's CEC wants to pick, but also confirming the mechanics.
> 
> The new factor for me is we've been using three "quick selects" and now this ARC is going to create a 4th.
> 
> Thanks again for the response on this very old thread!


First understand that ARC only refers to audio return over the HDMI cable that connects the AVR to the TV, which is not a feature of the 3808CI.

You're simply sending audio over the optical cable connection; however, the TV must still be configured to send audio to external speakers/home theater.

The OPT1 input on the AVR defaults to CBL so you should be able to select the TV/CBL button on the remote when you want to listen to audio from the TV.


----------



## Jokergod2000

Hey, so I have an AVR-3808CI with the newest 2010 firmware. I recently found out they added a feature pack with HDMI CEC control. I was hoping to add it but for some reason when I try to check for features or firmware updates I get a login failed message. I am using wired internet that works fine when connected to my Roku. I have connected and updated firmware in the past. I tried unplugging for a min and also did a full factory reset and still have the same issue. I read online that Denon pulled server access for products older that 10 years but just read that in a post somewhere. I contacted Denon who said the feature pack is still available but they could not explain why I could not connect to their server. They said I could send it in and get it fixed but that sounds expensive for a feature. I doubt it would survive the shipment lol

Edit: I also connected with my PC using IE and tried the update. Not sure if the PC connects rather than the (I doubt it) but still no go.

Any suggestions? Anyone have a 3808CI or even a 4308CI that can connect to the Denon servers still?


----------



## jdsmoothie

Jokergod2000 said:


> Hey, so I have an AVR-3808CI with the newest 2010 firmware. I recently found out they added a feature pack with HDMI CEC control. I was hoping to add it but for some reason when I try to check for features or firmware updates I get a login failed message. I am using wired internet that works fine when connected to my Roku. I have connected and updated firmware in the past. I tried unplugging for a min and also did a full factory reset and still have the same issue. I read online that Denon pulled server access for products older that 10 years but just read that in a post somewhere. I contacted Denon who said the feature pack is still available but they could not explain why I could not connect to their server. They said I could send it in and get it fixed but that sounds expensive for a feature. I doubt it would survive the shipment lol
> 
> Edit: I also connected with my PC using IE and tried the update. Not sure if the PC connects rather than the (I doubt it) but still no go.
> 
> Any suggestions? Anyone have a 3808CI or even a 4308CI that can connect to the Denon servers still?


HDMI-CEC can be more trouble than it's worth. Better served purchasing a Harmony remote which can then control ALL of your components and power them ALL on with a single button press.


----------



## rec head

jdsmoothie said:


> HDMI-CEC can be more trouble than it's worth. Better served purchasing a Harmony remote which can then control ALL of your components and power them ALL on with a single button press.


That is probably the best advice. CEC can still be a PITA and the older stuff was pretty bad for a lot of people.


----------



## Tweakophyte

jdsmoothie said:


> First understand that ARC only refers to audio return over the HDMI cable that connects the AVR to the TV, which is not a feature of the 3808CI.
> 
> You're simply sending audio over the optical cable connection; however, the TV must still be configured to send audio to external speakers/home theater.
> 
> The OPT1 input on the AVR defaults to CBL so you should be able to select the TV/CBL button on the remote when you want to listen to audio from the TV.


Quick follow-up. Got my optical cable. FYI, the only choices available are Opt3 and Opt4, so I am using Opt3.

Everything is working nicely, albeit a bit slow. I can watch the apps on the X950G and the receiver will switch to "TV", and I can also select Dish, my Bluray player, and my Fire Stick via the X950G interface and it will switch.

This should hold me over for the next year as I shop for a "modern" replacement (X3600H... with the Height Virtualization).

Thanks again,


----------



## Jokergod2000

jdsmoothie said:


> HDMI-CEC can be more trouble than it's worth. Better served purchasing a Harmony remote which can then control ALL of your components and power them ALL on with a single button press.


I always have problems turning on multiple IR devices. If you don't point it kinda in the middle of what you want on of for long enough you miss something and then you're screwed. If you hit the on button again 1/2 the stuff turns off and then 1/2 of the stuff turns on.

I really just want to know if anyone else can still connect. Not sure if it's me or Denon.


----------



## ebo

Jokergod2000 said:


> I really just want to know if anyone else can still connect. Not sure if it's me or Denon.


I just tried to check for updates and the connection failed. I did that through my PC's connection to the Denon (Manual Setup, Option(3), Check for Update) so I know the Denon's connection to my LAN is working. I'm sure I have the latest updates anyway, including the (now free) feature update, because I installed them a few years ago.

I scanned the update instuctions I have and saw nothing about downloading to a computer and installing from there, so I'm guessing that nobody would have an update file. If you can't update directly from Denon, you can't update at all. Maybe someone knows differently.


----------



## Jokergod2000

ebo said:


> I just tried to check for updates and the connection failed. I did that through my PC's connection to the Denon (Manual Setup, Option(3), Check for Update) so I know the Denon's connection to my LAN is working. I'm sure I have the latest updates anyway, including the (now free) feature update, because I installed them a few years ago.
> 
> I scanned the update instuctions I have and saw nothing about downloading to a computer and installing from there, so I'm guessing that nobody would have an update file. If you can't update directly from Denon, you can't update at all. Maybe someone knows differently.


Yeah, pretty sure the server is down. I think I could send it to their main service center and they could put it in. It's literally just to turn it on and off when the TV turns on and off. First world problems lol

Thanks for checking!

Just to be sure anyone else wanna give it a go?


----------



## rec head

I'm trying to use my 3808 as a 7 ch amp using the EXT IN inputs. I can't seem to get the unit to recognize the SB speakers even though I have selected 7.1 in amp assign. 

I have done a full reset.

The speaker layout on the right never goes to 7 and when using a different input I can only select 5ch stereo. 

I am doing all the setup from the 3808's screen, it is not hooked up to a TV but that shouldn't matter right?

What am I missing?


----------



## rec head

The 10th or so hard reset finally did it.


----------



## Andrew Shaw

*Denon AVR3808 not decoding DTS-HD*

Watching The Mandalorian on Disney+ this week I noticed that the sound was not being decoded into 5.1 in my Denon AVR3808.
To be fair I haven't paid much attention to the sound decoding for a while now so its highly likely that its been broken for a while and I didn't notice - and now I want to fix it !

Basic setup is:
TV - Samsung UA65KS9000 (Series 9, KS9000, approx 3 years old, Australia)
A/V - Denon amp as above.
Audio connection is optical out from Samsung --> Denon, specified as PCM at the TV end.

I have seen posts on other forums suggesting a problem with the Disney+ App on some TVs, Samsung included - many people reporting that it only transmits in Stereo - so this could very well be my problem.

I also tested it via the Disney+ App on a latest gen Apple TV and got the same result (although on the Apple TV Disney+ App it reported that the audio was available in Atmos. Since my Denon can't do Atmos I'm unsure what the end result would be in that circumstance - downgraded to Stereo possibly?)
Apple TV is connected to the Samsung via HDMI, audio back down to the Denon via optical as before.

I want to be able to test and troubleshoot this in a controlled way, so my example above of testing via Apple TV to my mind introduces more variables. I'm thinking I need to test directly from the TV to the Denon. That way I figure I have 2 points of failure: Either my TV is not transmitting in 5.1 or my Denon is not decoding it. And I suppose it could well be the optical cable is losing the signal. 

I have the Netflix app on the TV as well which I could try, if I can find a track that I know is 5.1 or one of the DTS variants my Denon knows about.

I also have available a PS-4 I could put a disc in, but again that introduces another layer of complexity.

Ultimately I now think I want to upgrade the Denon to a model that can do Atmos, but I'd also really like to be able to solve this problem first.

Any troubleshooting tips, or settings I need to check?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Shaw

OK, I think I may have found my answer.

Another thread elsewhere on this forum made this statement:
"PCM requires full transit via HDMI, from source to receiver - mediums such as optical are not up to the task of carrying 5.1 or 7.1 audio in PCM format and will limit the signal down to 2-channel stereo."

I'm using optical, hence my problem. Assuming the above quote is true.


I can reconnect using HDMI, which was how I originally had it.
Originally I had all devices connected via HDMI in to the DENON, then a single HDMI from the Denon "Monitor" up to TV.
I then changed that to connect all devices to the TV (the TV arrived relatively recently as an upgrade) and then run audio via optical down to the Denon because I wanted to make use of the CEC functionality to allow auto selection of the TV to the correct input based on activating the required source device. I'm pretty sure my Denon doesn't support CEC passthrough on its HDMI connections, which is why I decided to make the TV the source switcher. I obviously didn't realise the audio hit I was taking, but at the time we pretty much only watched regular TV so the extra sound quality didn't matter. 

Now I have access to Netflix and Disney+ and the better audio is now important again.

Still can't do Atmos though, but that's a hardware upgrade for down the track.


----------



## Kadajo

From streaming like Netflix or other like u get only lossy tracks Dolby Digital (version + also can do Atmos in lossy quality) or DTS like on DVD (slightly better bitrate). If u want DD+ u need HDMI and ARC. DolbyTru HD (lossless Atmos also) and DTS HD Master Audio/High Resolution is possible only from disc like Blu-ray and Blu-ray HD.

Wysłane z mojego POCOPHONE F1 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Andrew Shaw

So, it looks like I can't achieve exactly what I want easily :-(
The problem now is getting audio FROM the TV and INTO the DENON (to allow the DENON to process the Dolby Stream)
The only HDMI Out from the TV is an ARC bidirectional port. My DENON is too old for ARC. Connecting the Samsung ARC port to any of the HDMI IN ports on the DENON did not work so my guess is that the DENON needs to be ARC aware in order to see a signal coming FROM an ARC port.

My fallback plan is to use the streaming apps on the Apple TV (or PS4) instead of on the Samsung TV.
I can rewire one or both of those devices straight to the DENON via HDMI and that should give me what I want.

Or I just throw the DENON away and get one that does ATMOS and start again !!!!!


----------



## Liten

Andrew Shaw said:


> So, it looks like I can't achieve exactly what I want easily :-(
> The problem now is getting audio FROM the TV and INTO the DENON (to allow the DENON to process the Dolby Stream)
> The only HDMI Out from the TV is an ARC bidirectional port. My DENON is too old for ARC. Connecting the Samsung ARC port to any of the HDMI IN ports on the DENON did not work so my guess is that the DENON needs to be ARC aware in order to see a signal coming FROM an ARC port.
> 
> My fallback plan is to use the streaming apps on the Apple TV (or PS4) instead of on the Samsung TV.
> I can rewire one or both of those devices straight to the DENON via HDMI and that should give me what I want.
> 
> Or I just throw the DENON away and get one that does ATMOS and start again !!!!!


Yes you need and ARC HDMI port on your receiver.


----------



## jdsmoothie

Andrew Shaw said:


> So, it looks like I can't achieve exactly what I want easily :-(
> The problem now is getting audio FROM the TV and INTO the DENON (to allow the DENON to process the Dolby Stream)
> The only HDMI Out from the TV is an ARC bidirectional port. My DENON is too old for ARC. Connecting the Samsung ARC port to any of the HDMI IN ports on the DENON did not work so my guess is that the DENON needs to be ARC aware in order to see a signal coming FROM an ARC port.
> 
> My fallback plan is to use the streaming apps on the Apple TV (or PS4) instead of on the Samsung TV.
> I can rewire one or both of those devices straight to the DENON via HDMI and that should give me what I want.
> 
> Or I just throw the DENON away and get one that does ATMOS and start again !!!!!


1. The 3808CI was released in 2007. ARC was only first released on 2010 and newer models.
2. Only optical audio from the TV (ie. DD 5.1/PCM 2.0) is able to pass from the TV to the 3808CI.
3. If you want Atmos/DTS:X, you'll need to upgrade to a more current model that is either HDMI(ARC) capable (aka to pass Dolby Atmos Lite via DD+ from Netflix) or full Dolby Atmos/DTS:X via a Blu Ray player connected by HDMI directly to the AVR.


----------



## Andrew Shaw

Thanks for the feedback @Liten and @jdsmoothie

I think I read somewhere some pretty scathing reviews of ARC, and I must say I know nothing of it.

Yes, my trusty Denon is a bit long in the tooth now, but it has served me well over the years!

What I might do as an interim measure while I save for an Atmos enabled unit is to move the PS-4 from going through the TV to going directly to the Denon over HDMI, then it should be able to pass the better Dolby signals straight to the Denon. Not Atmos or DTS:X obviously, but better than stereo which is all the optical link is giving me now.


----------



## rec head

Streaming from anything besides the TV will get you 5.1 on shows that support it. Like you said your PS4 will do it.

ATMOS doesn't mean anything if you aren't willing to invest in height speakers. Don't upgrade thinking you are going to get some huge performance boost unless you get height speakers. The 3808 is a nice unit.


----------



## Andrew Shaw

rec head said:


> Streaming from anything besides the TV will get you 5.1 on shows that support it. Like you said your PS4 will do it.
> 
> ATMOS doesn't mean anything if you aren't willing to invest in height speakers. Don't upgrade thinking you are going to get some huge performance boost unless you get height speakers. The 3808 is a nice unit.


Thanks @rec head

After more research I've realised that to do Atmos properly I need to invest in the height speakers as well (as you pointed out), and I am very fond of my 3808 and am very reluctant to part with it. I get the impression that if I were to replace it with an Atmos capable unit that my budget currently allows, that I would be sacrificing a decent amount of amp quality, just to get the benefit of Atmos, and I don't think I can justify that.

For the time being I have brought the Apple-TV into play instead of the PS-4. The PS-4 has an early edition VR headset attached and that VR breakout box cripples the output on the HDMI cable to disable HDR and encoded Dolby signals. I believe the latest gen VR headset has fixed this, but I don't have that! So the Apple TV is giving me the Dolby signal I need now.


----------



## Quickster2

I have an opportunity to get a 3808CI cheap. I want one as a back up so I can preserve my audio path of Denon Link III. This unit has the original firmware and has not had the feature upgrade either. My understanding Denon will not allow any upgrades after 10 years and they said no upgrades are available when I talked to Tech Support. Has anyone upgraded an original unit lately? Is it really important? I have a 4306 that was upgraded back in the day. Thx


----------



## ebo

Quickster2 said:


> I have an opportunity to get a 3808CI cheap. I want one as a back up so I can preserve my audio path of Denon Link III. This unit has the original firmware and has not had the feature upgrade either. My understanding Denon will not allow any upgrades after 10 years and they said no upgrades are available when I talked to Tech Support. Has anyone upgraded an original unit lately? Is it really important? I have a 4306 that was upgraded back in the day. Thx


In response to a similar question last December, I tried the update procedure and couldn't connect. I don't think it's possible to update the 3808ci anymore.


I understand why a company stops upgrading old equipment eventually but not why they would remove upgrades that already exist. The upgrades can't take up much space on a server. I also wish they'd make it possible to download to a computer and upgrade from there, so that the last upgrade would be available forever even if the company goes out of business.


----------



## eema43

*Denon AVR-3808CI*

Hi all, I am having problems with this receiver set up in surround mode. My dog stepped on the receiver remote and sound went off and receiver is now in analog mode. I had tv set up by shop I purchased from. He used HDMI cable from receiver to tv. Help


----------



## spyboy

eema43 said:


> Hi all, I am having problems with this receiver set up in surround mode. My dog stepped on the receiver remote and sound went off and receiver is now in analog mode. I had tv set up by shop I purchased from. He used HDMI cable from receiver to tv. Help


I would try calling Denon technical support. They might help you even though the 3808CI is an older model.


----------



## jdsmoothie

eema43 said:


> Hi all, I am having problems with this receiver set up in surround mode. My dog stepped on the receiver remote and sound went off and *receiver is now in analog mode.* I had tv set up by shop I purchased from. He used HDMI cable from receiver to tv. Help


If by "in analog mode" you mean "Analog" is highlighted as in the image below, then press the button under the front panel flap of the AVR or on the remote itself until "Analog" is replaced by "Auto."














spyboy said:


> I would try calling Denon technical support. They might help you even though the 3808CI is an older model.


Better and more informed support is more often provided on this forum.


----------



## SludgeFactory

ebo said:


> In to a similar question last December, I tried the update procedure and couldn't connect. I don't think it's possible to update the 3808ci anymore.
> 
> 
> I understand why a company stops upgrading old equipment eventually but not why they would remove upgrades that already exist. The upgrades can't take up much space on a server. I also wish they'd make it possible to download to a computer and upgrade from there, so that the last upgrade would be available forever even if the company goes out of business.


This is incredibly frustrating to me. I have an issue with my receiver where it doesn't fully mute the speakers when headphones are plugged into the front headphone jack. I juts slightly attenuates them. I read a post earlier in the thread that said a firmware update was issued that was supposed to fix this problem only to find out that I can't get that update anymore.

Any idea if there is a different way to go about acquiring this update if I can't get it directly from Denon?


----------



## Tweakophyte

mrcarnut said:


> This morning I turned on my 3808 connected via HDMI to my 70" Elite, TW cable box and Oppo 103 and found that HDMI 1 on the TV had a blue screen. I turned on the Oppo which is connected via HDMI 1 out of the Oppo to HDMI 2 on the Elite and everything worked fine but still no picture on HDMI 1 which is where the Denon's monitor out is connected. After doing some testing I determined the HDMI 1 on the TV is working fine as I connected the cable box directly to it and got picture. Audio was fine through the Denon with the cable box connected to TV/Cable via HDMI. After some additional testing I determined the HDMI cable to the Denon was causing the problem but after some connect and disconnection of the HDMI cable from the monitor out to the TV it worked again. I will be getting a new cable (20 Footer if it matters, high speed for 3D also Monoprice cable). Now the odd thing is that even though I am getting video again the OSD and on screen volume is not working from the Denon to the TV. I can not get the volume on the screen and can not get the menu for the Denon to appear on the screen. Could this be a problem with the HDMI cable or something else. I thought I would ask here first before connecting my spare 3808 into the system. The OSD has worked perfect until this morning. Thanks for the help.





crashp3 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mrcarnut*
> 
> This morning I turned on my 3808 connected via HDMI to my 70" Elite, TW cable box and Oppo 103 and found that HDMI 1 on the TV had a blue screen. I turned on the Oppo which is connected via HDMI 1 out of the Oppo to HDMI 2 on the Elite and everything worked fine but still no picture on HDMI 1 which is where the Denon's monitor out is connected. After doing some testing I determined the HDMI 1 on the TV is working fine as I connected the cable box directly to it and got picture. Audio was fine through the Denon with the cable box connected to TV/Cable via HDMI. After some additional testing I determined the HDMI cable to the Denon was causing the problem but after some connect and disconnection of the HDMI cable from the monitor out to the TV it worked again. I will be getting a new cable (20 Footer if it matters, high speed for 3D also Monoprice cable). Now the odd thing is that even though I am getting video again the OSD and on screen volume is not working from the Denon to the TV. I can not get the volume on the screen and can not get the menu for the Denon to appear on the screen. Could this be a problem with the HDMI cable or something else. I thought I would ask here first before connecting my spare 3808 into the system. The OSD has worked perfect until this morning. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Push the small power button to the right of the main power button (green/red push button) wait a minute, then power everything back up. This will allow the receiver to fully restart, and will likely address your problem. The main board locking up would likely have contributed to the HDMI1 issues you were having, but might as well replace the cable anyways





mrcarnut said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *crashp3*
> 
> Push the small power button to the right of the main power button (green/red push button) wait a minute, then power everything back up. This will allow the receiver to fully restart, and will likely address your problem. The main board locking up would likely have contributed to the HDMI1 issues you were having, but might as well replace the cable anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That did the trick. Everything seems to be working perfect again. I will replace the cable just to make sure it keeps working. Thanks as always. Don't know what I would do without this forum. Happy New Year everyone.


FWIW, I had this issue last night with my Sony X950G (2019 model TV) and did the small power-button trick and so far it works. The cable is a bluejeans fire-hose, and I am not blaming it. On the other hand I am using eARC (via optical) from the TV to the receiver, as well as CEC. I can't help but wonder if those fancy features contributed to what feels like an overload that required a reboot.

Hope this helps someone else keep a good receiver in use!


----------



## Ashwin Kotian

Apologies in advance if this is not the right thread to add to.

I LOVE my 3808ci receiver but I just recently upgraded to an Epson projector that supports 4K and 3D content. I have Martin Logan SL3 speakers powered by a Macintosh power amp. In order to take advantage of 4K/3D capabilities, what do you recommend as a good receiver to upgrade to that can offer the same sound quality and power similar to that of the 3808ci (or better)?

Most of the newer Denon models seem to be spec'd at 80-100 Watts per channel at 8 ohms - which fall short of the 3808ci which is spec'd at 130W.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdsmoothie

Ashwin Kotian said:


> Apologies in advance if this is not the right thread to add to.
> 
> I LOVE my 3808ci receiver but I just recently upgraded to an Epson projector that supports 4K and 3D content. I have Martin Logan SL3 speakers powered by a Macintosh power amp. In order to take advantage of 4K/3D capabilities, what do you recommend as a good receiver to upgrade to that can offer the same sound quality and power similar to that of the 3808ci (or better)?
> 
> Most of the newer Denon models seem to be spec'd at 80-100 Watts per channel at 8 ohms - which fall short of the 3808ci which is spec'd at 130W.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Although there is very little difference in power between 80-100W and 130W, if you really want a model with similar power capability, select the current X4500H (125W) or X6500H (140W) both of which feature the much more advanced Audyssey MultEQ XT32 vs. the XT on your 3808CI.

Review post 1 in the 2018 Denon AVR Owner's thread for features on each model --> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-r...eries-avr-owner-s-thread-faq-posts-1-8-a.html

Note also that both of these models are scheduled to be replaced with HDMI 2.1 models later this fall (or perhaps early 2021 due to possible Covid-19 warehouse delays).


----------



## Duffinator

Ashwin Kotian said:


> Apologies in advance if this is not the right thread to add to.
> 
> I LOVE my 3808ci receiver but I just recently upgraded to an Epson projector that supports 4K and 3D content. I have Martin Logan SL3 speakers powered by a Macintosh power amp. In order to take advantage of 4K/3D capabilities, what do you recommend as a good receiver to upgrade to that can offer the same sound quality and power similar to that of the 3808ci (or better)?
> 
> Most of the newer Denon models seem to be spec'd at 80-100 Watts per channel at 8 ohms - which fall short of the 3808ci which is spec'd at 130W.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just replaced my 3808 with a X4500H and it is a nice upgrade. The pricing dropped as it will be replaced soon.


----------



## Raffael Willems

*Have someone the Firmware Package ?*

Hello,

have someone the Firmware-Package for me? Denon has closed his Firmware-Download-Page so i can not get newer Firmware. My Firmware is from 2007... If anybody have newer Package please let me know!

Thx


----------



## mdhamilton515

It looks like I can source one of these for 100, sans remote or setup mic of course. Trying to find a compatible remote is proving to be close next to impossible. Anyone have a spare remote (gotta ask), or found an acceptable substitute?


----------



## afrogt

^^ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-DENON-...915263?hash=item59509339ff:g:d5oAAOSwWBVe8s-y

Compatible
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AVR-3807-A...IOnTopCombiner&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

Harmony works with this receiver too.
https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-10-Device-Universal-Renewed/dp/B078RV3RKS


----------



## grantb3

mdhamilton515 said:


> It looks like I can source one of these for 100, sans remote or setup mic of course. Trying to find a compatible remote is proving to be close next to impossible. Anyone have a spare remote (gotta ask), or found an acceptable substitute?



I've been using a Logitech Harmony One forever. Maybe one of the newer universals has all the buttons you need. I seem to recall that the unit came new with two different remotes and that the "lesser" one was actually better for navigating the menus and doing setup, etc.


----------



## afrogt

These are the two remotes that come with the 3808CI. One is the main remote and the other is the Zone 2 and 3 remote.

A Harmony remote is more intuitive than both of them. Plus you can control other devices with it. I recommend you go that route.


----------



## marathons5

*Denon AVR-3808ci - Rebuilt/Refurbished Parts Needed?*

I have a Denon AVR-3808ci that after coming back from a 3 week trip has no sound. Everything powers up and appears normal, except for zero sound from any source. The video works fine. I talked to Denon USA tech support and they indicated it was a "sound board failure". So here is the deal, does anyone know where I might find refurbished/repaired boards for this unit? I know its getting on in years. I did open the cover and look for anything obvious, and everything is clean as can be with zero dust or no sign of visual damage. The layout is pretty clean and it appears that the boards are modular and were designed to be plug and play. I am familiar with the setup and operation. Its been reset and I have attempted to update/refresh the firmware returns a "connection fail" via ethernet. I also put a meter on the 8 fuses and they are all good.

Where I might find refurbished/repaired boards for this unit or someone who could repair them? Of course, I am not excited about paying $2,000 to replace it if possible.


----------



## ShannonT

I believe I've seen them on eBay before.

I had this happen to me and it turned out to be the HDMI board. So I still use it as an amp using the analog external inputs.

Might be worth checking.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rec head

If you're happy with the 3808 you can try buying another. I bought a 2nd one recently for about $250.


----------



## Gary J

rec head said:


> If you're happy with the 3808 you can try buying another. I bought a 2nd one recently for about $250.


You can get a new Atmos receiver for $250.


----------



## grantb3

rec head said:


> If you're happy with the 3808 you can try buying another. I bought a 2nd one recently for about $250.



Ouch. My last receiver kept its value for 40 years. A little short on modern features. A few years back I sold my Pioneer SX-1080 on eBay for what I paid for it. Knock wood my 3808 at least lasts 10 or so, even if worth only pennies when I replace it. I think Denon needs to get away from updating via it's own servers though. There needs to be a way to capture the firmware updates for the future.


----------



## afrogt

^^I think those are two completely different markets. Your vintage SX-1080 would be purchased by someone looking for a 2 channel stereo to probably play vinyl through. I constantly see refurbished 70's vintage Marantz receivers going for $1000 or more. They're not looking to connect a 4K TV and use it as a home theater system. 

The 3808CI is primarily a home theater receiver and the features seem to change every year. TrueHD, DTS-HD, Dolby Atmos, DTS:X, Virtual Atmos, HDMI 2.0, HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.1, 9 channels, 11 channels, etc. These things tend to evolve yearly and make older AVR's obsolete pretty quickly.

I bought my 3808CI in 2017 for $150 as a 9 or 10 year old unit. Got both remotes and the unit was in perfect condition. The owner upgraded to a newer Denon where he could connect his 4K OLED. and do 5.1.4 Atmos.

I currently use mine with a 12 year old Panasonic Plasma which is only 1080p so it fits the 3808CI perfectly.


----------



## grantb3

Anyone ever have a problem of losing the center channel/voice from audio? Last night I was trying to watch some PVR'd show* using headphones* and the voice information was almost completely absent. This is content from an HDMI-attached PVR. I went through every setting I could think of and never got it to the point where I could watch the show, so I gave up. I will try again at some point this week, but the closest I came was to set the Auto Surround to Jazz Club and then I could kind of get echoey voices. All the program music came through the (wired, by the way) headphones fine. 

Is there a recommended setup for using stereo headphones with arbitrary content? I didn't change anything, and it seems like an odd issue since it's not using a speaker amp.


----------



## rec head

Did it only happen with the PVR material? Only one show? Did you power cycle it by unplugging?

Broadcast is notorious for sending weird sound formats like stereo in a 5.1 container.


----------



## grantb3

One mystery solved and a new one for later. As it turns out, my PSB wired headphones have a TRRS male connector for whatever reason and there is also an adapter that changes that 1/8" male into 1/4" for the AVR headphone jack (apologies for lack of metric). The TRRS has to be pulled out about a mm so that it is not fully inserted, otherwise funkiness. I'm not sure how it does this, but the common content (voice) gets mixed out. Of course I've adjusted almost every parameter on the AVR by now. 

In other news, even when the AVR is OFF, my sub now emits haunting rumbling sounds on it's own. Really looking forward to opening that up, BUT BEFORE I DO I will check the RCA cable.


----------



## David Ortiz

ebo said:


> Pardon the late response; I'm way behind on reading this thread and rarely jump to the end to see what's new.
> 
> When modern electronics go bad slowly (not counting general-purpose computers with their buildup of software bloat) the most likely culprits are electrolytic capacitors, especially cheap, poorly made ones. But even the best "wet" electrolytics dry out eventually even if unused. See Electrolytic capacitor failures and Capacitor plague for details.
> 
> As power supply filter caps go bad, ripple increases on the DC voltage, which can cause all sorts of problems. Ripple is best measured with an oscilloscope, which most people don't have. As electrolytics dry out, Equivalent Series Resistance (ESR) increases, best measured with an ESR meter (essentially an AC ohmmeter), again something most people don't have.
> 
> The dielectric that keeps DC from flowing through the cap tends to break down if there's no voltage across it, allowing higher leakage. As the cap is used, the voltage across it repairs the dielectric. That might explain the "warmup" you're experiencing. But heat, either from leakage current, ripple or nearby hot components, dries caps out faster. Onkyo has had a problem in recent years with premature failure of caps on an HDMI board mounted above a hot power supply.
> 
> To repair such circuits successfully you need some knowledge of electronics, especially since you may not have access to a service manual so you're flying blind, and some experience replacing circuit board components.
> 
> Supposedly the last of the "capacitor plague" caps were used in 2007, the year the 3808CI was introduced. I'm not so sure. Certainly manufacturers knew what the problem was and how to fix it, but there is always an incentive to use parts that will fail soon, just not before the warranty expires.
> 
> Edit: After writing all that, I got around to reading your 12/17 post where you found it wasn't your Denon after all. Oh, well. Maybe what I wrote will be useful to someone.


I've been using my 3808CI as an amp but I've taken out of service. My APC S10 UPS was overloading when I turned things on. I narrowed it down to the 3808CI which was causing the UPS to intermittently go into overload when I turned it on. I'd like to be able to use it again to power my 2 surround speakers and my rear heights, but I'm not sure if it's worth throwing any money at it.


----------



## grantb3

David Ortiz said:


> I've been using my 3808CI as an amp but I've taken out of service. My APC S10 UPS was overloading when I turned things on. I narrowed it down to the 3808CI which was causing the UPS to intermittently go into overload when I turned it on. I'd like to be able to use it again to power my 2 surround speakers and my rear heights, but I'm not sure if it's worth throwing any money at it.


I wouldn't put an amp/receiver/AVR through a UPS. Is there some issue with the 3808ci other than that?


----------



## jdsmoothie

David Ortiz said:


> I've been using my 3808CI as an amp but I've taken out of service. My APC S10 UPS was overloading when I turned things on. I narrowed it down to the 3808CI which was causing the UPS to intermittently go into overload when I turned it on. I'd like to be able to use it again to power my 2 surround speakers and my rear heights, but I'm not sure if it's worth throwing any money at it.


Why externally power the surround speakers which draw very little power?

The Rear Height speakers can be powered using an AudioSource AMP100VS for about $140.


----------



## David Ortiz

jdsmoothie said:


> Why externally power the surround speakers which draw very little power?
> 
> The Rear Height speakers can be powered using an AudioSource AMP100VS for about $140.


I have a Marantz AV7704. 


grantb3 said:


> I wouldn't put an amp/receiver/AVR through a UPS. Is there some issue with the 3808ci other than that?


It’s been powered by a home theater UPS for years and years. This issue only developed recently. It has no other issues that I know of, but I’d rather not run it if it has an issue with its power supply.


----------



## grantb3

I see. Curious what happens when the power goes out. Is your whole system still runnable?

Anyway, maybe just make sure airflow is still good and the dust bunnies are cleared out. Age, heat, setup changes could result in more current draw at power on.


----------



## ppasteur

David Ortiz said:


> I have a Marantz AV7704.
> 
> It’s been powered by a home theater UPS for years and years. This issue only developed recently. It has no other issues that I know of, but I’d rather not run it if it has an issue with its power supply.


Mine started doing the same thing at one point. Powering it on (sometimes, not every time) would bring the UPS down to the point that my PCs would reset. When the PCs didn't reboot, the UPS would go briefly into its brownout mode . It didn't seem to effect the 3808 after the initial current inrush event was over. Maybe a second or two max. I ran it like that for a couple of years with no other issues.
Now, it was in a system in my office and on average may have gotten 10 hours per week use. It likely was never asked to put out more than a couple of watts per channel into a 7.1 system (often all channel stereo). I eventually replaced it with a 4520CI that became available when I upgraded my main system. The 4520 does not have the same issue. So I guess that rules out problems with the UPS or other wiring in the system. I just learned to turn the 3808 on before anything else when I planned to use it.


----------



## David Ortiz

grantb3 said:


> I see. Curious what happens when the power goes out. Is your whole system still runnable?


When the power goes out, I shut down the projector so it has time to cool the lamp. I don't run the system, I shut it off. My old Belkin UPS had 3 stages where some devices lost power almost immediately and some others were kept on longer. It was even supposed to learn an IR command to execute when there was a power outage, although that never did work. It was practically perfect until it wouldn't power on any longer.


----------



## grantb3

Ah, that makes total sense. Thanks.


----------



## David Ortiz

ppasteur said:


> Mine started doing the same thing at one point. Powering it on (sometimes, not every time) would bring the UPS down to the point that my PCs would reset. When the PCs didn't reboot, the UPS would go briefly into its brownout mode . It didn't seem to effect the 3808 after the initial current inrush event was over. Maybe a second or two max. I ran it like that for a couple of years with no other issues.
> Now, it was in a system in my office and on average may have gotten 10 hours per week use. It likely was never asked to put out more than a couple of watts per channel into a 7.1 system (often all channel stereo). I eventually replaced it with a 4520CI that became available when I upgraded my main system. The 4520 does not have the same issue. So I guess that rules out problems with the UPS or other wiring in the system. I just learned to turn the 3808 on before anything else when I planned to use it.


Thank you very much for this, as it sounds exactly like what I observed. I may have to find a place for it where there aren't any PCs or DVRs around. My 5200w doesn't have the same issue either, so I'll keep using it for my surrounds and rear heights.


----------



## rec head

I'm using two 3808's in my system as amps. I doubt this will help with the power issue but in one of mine I disconnected the HDMI board. I didn't do any tests to check the power draw but it works fine in EXT. IN mode including the front display. I did it trying to minimize heat... I didn't actually test that either.


----------



## 3bavboys

question - sorry for the newbie-ish asks - I need a refresher - I just hung SONY OLED A8H, replacing a Panny plasma
am I getting the most elevated audio format with my 3808ci? 
when watching streaming services, the front displays shows "muti ch in", should it say a different format? 
what is the highest achievable audio format when streaming and using the 3808?
I realize I need a 4k receiver to get the most out of my 4k TV, yet want to make sure I am using the 3808 to its fullest capabilities.
what settings should I have?


----------



## jdsmoothie

3bavboys said:


> question - sorry for the newbie-ish asks - I need a refresher - I just hung SONY OLED A8H, replacing a Panny plasma
> am I getting the most elevated audio format with my 3808ci?
> when watching streaming services, the front displays shows "muti ch in", should it say a different format?
> what is the highest achievable audio format when streaming and using the 3808?
> I realize I need a 4k receiver to get the most out of my 4k TV, yet want to make sure I am using the 3808 to its fullest capabilities.
> what settings should I have?


The "Multi CH In" simply means the source is uncompressing the DD/DTS audio (unless it's already PCM, eg. games) and then passing it to the 3808CI. It doesn't matter whether the source does it or the 3808CI does it.


----------



## 3bavboys

thank you for the swift reply - so, is uncompressed DD/DTS audio the highest achievable format for this unit?


----------



## jdsmoothie

3bavboys said:


> thank you for the swift reply - so, is uncompressed DD/DTS audio the highest achievable format for this unit?


Nope. That would be "HD" audio (ie. Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD-MA from Blu Ray players); however, the best TV smart apps (eg. Netflix) are currently using is DD+.


----------



## 3bavboys

ahh yes! i remember now - when i had BR as a source i was achieving those formats - i removed BR 2 yrs ago - now just use FIOS and Streaming services....
One last question, I want to upgrade to get 4k from my new A8H - was thinking x3700, but concerned about amp power that I am used to with 3808.
We usually watch and listen at a volume level of -17.5.
Will I notice a difference or should i step to x4700 to get comparable amp power?
I am thinking I will not need the extra amp power, worst case just turn a little higher to -12.5 ish if necessary.
AFAIK features for the 2 units are mostly identical otherwise... please comment if not


----------



## jdsmoothie

3bavboys said:


> ahh yes! i remember now - when i had BR as a source i was achieving those formats - i removed BR 2 yrs ago - now just use FIOS and Streaming services....
> One last question, I want to upgrade to get 4k from my new A8H - was thinking x3700, but concerned about amp power that I am used to with 3808.
> We usually watch and listen at a volume level of -17.5.
> Will I notice a difference or should i step to x4700 to get comparable amp power?
> I am thinking I will not need the extra amp power, worst case just turn a little higher to -12.5 ish if necessary.
> AFAIK features for the 2 units are mostly identical otherwise... please comment if not


Not likely to be any noticeable difference in power between any of these models. And as you say, if you want it louder, simply raise the volume higher. 

Review post #1 of the 2020 Denon AVR Owner's thread to learn the additional features provided on the X4700H over the X3700H.


----------



## 3bavboys

gotcha and TY


----------



## WooferWatcher

I picked up a Denon AVR-3808Ci that "works great" on the 2nd hand market. After weeks of trying everything i could find I think it's mostly broken. The only way i can get it to work is RCA input and speakers connected to front L/R outputs. (works great at that) 

Tried all the different settings for HDMI and optical with no luck. I can put a USB in the front, navigate to a song and watch the counter start as if it is playing but nothing comes out to the speakers. I pulled the cover and didn't see any oozing caps or blown fuses. 

Question: Is it possible for only the digital features to break and therefore turn it into an analog two channel stereo?


----------



## NightHawk

It sounds like a possible zone selection problem. Digital inputs are not output to certain zones, depending on model.


----------



## rec head

I think the answer is yes the analog part of the 3808 can work while the HDMI does not. As I mentioned before I am using a 3808 as a power amp and disconnected the HDMI board. I use the EXT. IN inputs and the amps all work. I have not tried any other input.


----------



## WooferWatcher

NightHawk said:


> It sounds like a possible zone selection problem. Digital inputs are not output to certain zones, depending on model.


I tried every setting for every zone.


----------



## David Ortiz

WooferWatcher said:


> I tried every setting for every zone.


First, welcome to the forum!
It is possible to assign HDMI for each source to none. Check Source Select>source>Assign>HDMI.
You may want to start by resetting the microprocessor if you haven't already done that. (page 58 of the manual)


----------



## StuGotz

Hey everyone! I was hoping someone could confirm if it's possible to send just an audio signal over HDMI to the AVR-3808ci? I have a dual HDMI device that allows me to send 4K video directly to my TV out HDMI0 and then just audio out HDMI1. I was able to test this on another 4k TV and soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs without issue, but when I try the same thing with the Denon I can't get any audio to play through the Receiver. I'm about at my wits end trying to get this to work and it dawned on me that perhaps the Denon can only process audio via HDMI when there's a video signal included. 

I'd really like to get several more years out of this receiver. I'd rather not have to use optical out of the TV back to the Denon. I want to be able to passthrough HD audio and let the Denon process it.

Thanks!


----------



## StuGotz

StuGotz said:


> Hey everyone! I was hoping someone could confirm if it's possible to send just an audio signal over HDMI to the AVR-3808ci? I have a dual HDMI device that allows me to send 4K video directly to my TV out HDMI0 and then just audio out HDMI1. I was able to test this on another 4k TV and soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs without issue, but when I try the same thing with the Denon I can't get any audio to play through the Receiver. I'm about at my wits end trying to get this to work and it dawned on me that perhaps the Denon can only process audio via HDMI when there's a video signal included.
> 
> I'd really like to get several more years out of this receiver. I'd rather not have to use optical out of the TV back to the Denon. I want to be able to passthrough HD audio and let the Denon process it.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm bummed no one has chimed in. Maybe someone has used one of the Monoprice HDFury 4K Ultra AVRkey and has done something similar with this receiver? I'm trying this with a pi4 running a recent nightly of LibreElec. Any suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## rec head

I can't help but it should work. Have you tried different inputs on the 3808? List what you have tried and we might be able to make suggestions.


----------



## StuGotz

rec head said:


> I can't help but it should work. Have you tried different inputs on the 3808? List what you have tried and we might be able to make suggestion.


Thank for the reply. I've only tried 1 input since the rest of my HDMI inputs are in use on the receiver. I could pull a fireTV I never use and try another port, thanks for the suggestion. 

The HDMI input on the Receiver is the same input I've used a few differnt rpis on over the years running OSMC. It was just easier to unplug the older pi3 and use the same HDMI cable and input on already plugged into the Receiver for the audio output from the pi4. I had tested the pi 4 on another TV and soundbar and I was able to send 4k video directly connected to the TV, and then passthrough HD audio out the 2nd HDMI port on the pi4 to one of the HDMI inputs on my sound bar. Dolby Atmos was processing without issue during my initial test with the soundbar. Like you said, it _should_ work. At least I thought so too. I thought it might be more common than my initial search resulted in, with something like the HDFury, but not really discussed much since it _should just work. _I'll make some time and give it another go soon. Thanks again!


----------



## JChin

StuGotz said:


> Hey everyone! I was hoping someone could confirm if it's possible to send just an audio signal over HDMI to the AVR-3808ci? I have a dual HDMI device that allows me to send 4K video directly to my TV out HDMI0 and then just audio out HDMI1. I was able to test this on another 4k TV and soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs without issue, but when I try the same thing with the Denon I can't get any audio to play through the Receiver. I'm about at my wits end trying to get this to work and it dawned on me that perhaps the Denon can only process audio via HDMI when there's a video signal included.


Hi StuGotz, I don't have the 3808ci but do believe it should work. I have a Denon AVR-1909 setup similar with a 4K UHD Blu-ray with two HDMI output. Player HDMI 1 video goes to 4K UHD Samsung TV and HDMI 2 audio goes to Denon HDP input. (and does play TrueHD, DTS-HD-Master).

Possible the HDMI input you're using the Input Mode is set to Analog or EXT. IN instead of HDMI or Auto.


----------



## JKR1963

StuGotz said:


> Hey everyone! I was hoping someone could confirm if it's possible to send just an audio signal over HDMI to the AVR-3808ci? I have a dual HDMI device that allows me to send 4K video directly to my TV out HDMI0 and then just audio out HDMI1. I was able to test this on another 4k TV and soundbar with multiple HDMI inputs without issue, but when I try the same thing with the Denon I can't get any audio to play through the Receiver. I'm about at my wits end trying to get this to work and it dawned on me that perhaps the Denon can only process audio via HDMI when there's a video signal included.
> 
> I'd really like to get several more years out of this receiver. I'd rather not have to use optical out of the TV back to the Denon. I want to be able to passthrough HD audio and let the Denon process it.
> 
> Thanks!


I can't understand which source component you are using, but you mention 4k and HDR 10........so it seems possible and likely that the HDMI audio out going into the 3808 requires HDCP 2.2. Maybe check the spec's of your units or manuals as the issue could be related to this.


----------



## StuGotz

JChin said:


> Hi StuGotz, I don't have the 3808ci but do believe it should work. I have a Denon AVR-1909 setup similar with a 4K UHD Blu-ray with two HDMI output. Player HDMI 1 video goes to 4K UHD Samsung TV and HDMI 2 audio goes to Denon HDP input. (and does play TrueHD, DTS-HD-Master).
> 
> Possible the HDMI input you're using the Input Mode is set to Analog or EXT. IN instead of HDMI or Auto.


It's been so long since I've reconfigured the inputs on this receiver, I forgot there was even an option. It is set to HDMI, but I'll be sure to try Auto to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## StuGotz

JKR1963 said:


> I can't understand which source component you are using, but you mention 4k and HDR 10........so it seems possible and likely that the HDMI audio out going into the 3808 requires HDCP 2.2. Maybe check the spec's of your units or manuals as the issue could be related to this.


It's a pi4 running a LibreElec nightly build as its not supported in the current release yet. This is the only distro I'm aware that supports splitting the video and audio out the 2 HDMI ports of the pi4 right now. I don't believe HDCP 2.2 is a variable in this case, but I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## StuGotz

StuGotz said:


> Thank for the reply. I've only tried 1 input since the rest of my HDMI inputs are in use on the receiver. I could pull a fireTV I never use and try another port, thanks for the suggestion.


OK, with some time to dedicate this weekend I tried 2 inputs, HDMI1 and HDMI4. Same results on both, neither worked.



JChin said:


> Hi StuGotz, I don't have the 3808ci but do believe it should work. I have a Denon AVR-1909 setup similar with a 4K UHD Blu-ray with two HDMI output. Player HDMI 1 video goes to 4K UHD Samsung TV and HDMI 2 audio goes to Denon HDP input. (and does play TrueHD, DTS-HD-Master).
> 
> Possible the HDMI input you're using the Input Mode is set to Analog or EXT. IN instead of HDMI or Auto.


Thanks for the suggestions, I really thought this is where I goofed up the first time. Both HDMI inputs I used on the receiver had the same results. When set to AUTO I get an ANALOG indicator on the receiver with no audio playing through the receiver. When setting it to HDMI, I get no indicator and, again, no audio plays. I tried the PCM output with no luck, and I even tried to assign OPT3 from the back of the TV to both HDMI inputs and I didn't even get audio that way. The same Optical input works fine when I use my TV apps to watch a youtube video or something.

After over 2 hours of flipping settings around and inputs I thought I'd try the latest nightly firmware for LibreElec, but it won't boot. I flashed this card like 10 times, with different combinations of formatting back to FAT32, using Etcher and LibreElec's flash utility, and uncompressing the tarball and flashing the img file directly. I had a similar issue the first time I was flashing the nightly, I finally got it to work when I flashed the img file directly, but it's not working this time.

If anyone has any other suggestions, I'm all ears, but for something that should be pretty straight forward I'm starting to feel defeated. I'll move the pi4 back into my office where splitting the audio works with my soundbar and maybe wait until LibreElec 10 Final drops, or if support for split audio is added to OSMC, before trying it again on the Denon. I really appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## JChin

StuGotz said:


> I have a dual HDMI device that allows me to send 4K video directly to my TV out HDMI0 and then just audio out HDMI1.


Hi StuGotz, on my Blu-ray player both HDMI ports output audio. Curious if you have try swapping around where HDMI 0 for audio and HDMI 1 for video?


----------



## afrogt

^^ Both outputs may output audio but they don't both output video. He still needs to output video to his TV and only one output does that.


----------



## StuGotz

JChin said:


> Hi StuGotz, on my Blu-ray player both HDMI ports output audio. Curious if you have try swapping around where HDMI 0 for audio and HDMI 1 for video?





afrogt said:


> ^^ Both outputs may output audio but they don't both output video. He still needs to output video to his TV and only one output does that.


Right, I did try switching them around, just in case, but video only goes out HDMI0 on the pi and when you output audio to HDMI1 there's no video signal included.


----------



## aviavi123

Is there anyway to have the A/B speaker outs have different relative volume levels while still allowing master volume control? I tried connecting the B speakers to the Zone 2 outputs, and tried messing with the Zone settings for speaker levels, couldn't get my AVR-3808ci to have different A/B levels. Thanks in advance for any sage advice.


----------



## jdsmoothie

aviavi123 said:


> Is there anyway to have the A/B speaker outs have different relative volume levels while still allowing master volume control? I tried connecting the B speakers to the Zone 2 outputs, and tried messing with the Zone settings for speaker levels, couldn't get my AVR-3808ci to have different A/B levels. Thanks in advance for any sage advice.


No as they are powered from the same amp. 

First understand that unlike more current models that feature *Front A and Front B* capability (eg. one set for movies and another set for music), the 3808CI features a *Surround A and Surround B* capability (eg. for multi row seating).

In order to provide independent volume levels for each set of speakers, you would have to configure the second set as Zone 2 (ie. AMP ASSIGN = Zone 2) and connect the speakers to the Surround Back speaker posts. Note the Zone 2 source must be stereo 2.0 and not HDMI.


----------



## aviavi123

jdsmoothie said:


> In order to provide independent volume levels for each set of speakers, you would have to configure the second set as Zone 2 (ie. AMP ASSIGN = Zone 2) and connect the speakers to the Surround Back speaker posts.


Hey thanks much! Only thing is setting up this way doesn't seem to allow control of Zone 2 volume with the Master Volume knob. The zone 2 volume is whatever is set in the Zone 2 setup. Correct?


----------



## jdsmoothie

aviavi123 said:


> Hey thanks much! Only thing is setting up this way doesn't seem to allow control of Zone 2 volume with the Master Volume knob. The zone 2 volume is whatever is set in the Zone 2 setup. Correct?


Zone 2 volume can be controlled using the remote control.


----------



## yavimaya401

has anyone found a way to push a firmware update now that the servers are apparently down?


----------



## liquidmetal

Hi guys,

Watching ‘whatif’ and started hearing crackle coming out of my speakers. Dont think its the speakers. Could my Denon be dying?


----------



## Tweakophyte

liquidmetal said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Watching ‘whatif’ and started hearing crackle coming out of my speakers. Dont think its the speakers. Could my Denon be dying?


Did you rewind and see if it happens at the same spot? Has it happened on different shows? What is the source? What connections?
Etc.

Thx,


----------



## liquidmetal

Tweakophyte said:


> Did you rewind and see if it happens at the same spot? Has it happened on different shows? What is the source? What connections?
> Etc.
> 
> Thx,


Yep, it was repeatable. I think Ive heard it since. Source was a shield, bitstreamed to Denon. No changes in my setup for years.


----------



## Tweakophyte

liquidmetal said:


> Yep, it was repeatable. I think Ive heard it since. Source was a shield, bitstreamed to Denon. No changes in my setup for years.


I'd hate to say to try a different cable, but that is to be thorough and it is worth a try. I have head the HDMI board in these can go bad after a while, so you might also want to try a different input. Mine is still running, but now in the basement for a workout system. That said, I upgraded to a x4700h last summer as a precaution and love it.


----------



## RudeKeyser

Hey all,

I recently came by a Denon AVR-3808CI and have run into a snag with its configuration, but I hope that one of you might have some insight towards a solution. Currently, I have an Extron DXP 84 HDMI Matrix Switcher, with one of the outputs feeding to the Denon while another feeds to an Optoma HD3000 Video Scaler, the output of which routes back in as an input to the Extron. What this allows me to do is route other inputs either directly to the Denon (which then outputs to my TV) or to pass the input through the Optoma first, to upscale the source to 1080p before then passing that signal to the Denon.

The issue I've encountered comes when I am trying to route an HDMI video feed to the Denon and also combine this with an analog audio feed, and set up this combination as a separate "channel" or "source" (such as "TV/CBL," "DVD," "HDP," "DVR" or the like) within the Denon's settings, alongside a separate channel/source that simply has both the audio/video from that same HDMI input. As an example, I have a PlayStation 4 feeding into the Extron, which then routes both audio and video from that input into the Denon, which then plays the audio to my speakers while it outputs the video to my TV. Alternately, I have a PlayStation 2 with its analog audio output connected directly the to the Denon, while its video passes through an OSSC to be line-doubled and transcoded to HDMI, before then passing through the Optoma scaler, and then fed to the Denon. I would like to have set up two distinct channel/source settings on the Denon, one which routes both audio and video from the Denon's HDMI Input 1 to my speakers and TV respectively, and yet another channel/source setting which uses the video from HDMI Input 1 with the audio from one of the Denon's analog inputs.

I am able to create a channel/source which accomplishes either of these things separately but, whenever I try to create the second channel/source with the other setting, the HDMI assignment from the first channel/source is disrupted, and reverted to "None." Is there any thing I am missing, any setting I need to first engage, to allow for multiple saved channel/source configurations which each might simultaneously use the HDMI video from the Denon's HDMI Input 1, while alternating between different audio inputs to match with it? Is there perhaps a newer firmware revision that might allow me to accomplish this functionality?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtneer

I'm thinking of dual-mono these days.
I'm using my 3808 in stereo right now, not set-up for surround, because of new apartment and room constraints. I know I can run the receiver in bi-amp mode, but I'm wondering about dual-mono instead.
Aside from the "is it worth it" debate, can it be done? Setting the rear surround amp to the fronts for bi-ampnig is the first step. Can I then run the right front speaker outs to the right front, and rear left to the left? Would that be dual-mono? 
Is the power to the front and rear (now assigned to front) the same in this mode?
I know I can get two mono amps and use the pre-outs, but I don't want or need more gear.
What say you?


----------



## Hello!

kevinnho said:


> It's not the subwoofer, I took the subwoofer to my dad's and plug it in. It works just fine at all level. When I have it plugged into my denon 3808ci with different subwoofer cables. It doesn't work at 70% gain, when I turned it up. It didn't sound right. Could be the receiver pre-out for subwoofer not working correctly?


I hope by some chane you see this. Did you ever figure out why the subwoofer wasn't working? Bought this AVR and am having the same issue.


----------



## Hello!

Cannot get the LEF line to output on this unit. Not a noob and tried everything a person would try. Any ideas of what might be the issue. Is this a common issue with this AVR?


----------



## grantb3

Hello! said:


> Cannot get the LEF line to output on this unit. Not a noob and tried everything a person would try. Any ideas of what might be the issue. Is this a common issue with this AVR?


Did you set your LR room speaker size to small (or whatever it's called, definitely not large)? This tells the AVR to output LF to the sub.


----------



## Hello!

grantb3 said:


> Did you set your LR room speaker size to small (or whatever it's called, definitely not large)? This tells the AVR to output LF to the sub.


Yes, they are on small. It shows LFE as active on the front display but there is no signal to the subwoofer. Not even when running test tones for level calibration.


----------



## Tim Benoit

Is it still possible to do up dates on the 3808ci after you do a factory reset 

Tim


----------



## ebo

Tim Benoit said:


> Is it still possible to do up dates on the 3808ci after you do a factory reset
> 
> Tim


I doubt it. It was never possible to download firmware to a local computer and update the Denon from there. The Denon had to update directly from the company's server, and after a certain age (10 years I think) the update was no longer available. So if the 3808CI came out in 2007, it would have to be updated by 2017 or not at all (fortunately I updated mine when I bought it used in 2014).

I think that dropping updates for old devices is a bad corporate policy. I don't mean that new updates should still be made but that the latest update should still be available as long as the company exists, or even longer if it's bought out by another company. After all, how much storage space would that firmware need on the company's server? The only reason for dropping it that I can guess is to push people to buy newer models.


----------



## Tim Benoit

Ok thank you for the info I upgraded today to the Denon x4700h


----------



## Hello!

Tim Benoit said:


> Ok thank you for the info I upgraded today to the Denon x4700h



Crazy how more money gets you less wattage these days. How do you like the new Denon compared to your 3080ci? I've heard a lot of mixed opinions on newer Denon AVRs.


----------



## Tim Benoit

So far it's good I'm using the Emotiva XPA DR 3 for powering my fronts I also changed out my front speakers Infinity Kappa 8s for Klipsch RF 7iii so its hard to tell if the deference is just the x4700 as I changed out my whole system at once including my TV


----------



## Hello!

Tim Benoit said:


> So far it's good I'm using the Emotiva XPA DR 3 for powering my fronts I also changed out my front speakers Infinity Kappa 8s for Klipsch RF 7iii so its hard to tell if the deference is just the x4700 as I changed out my whole system at once including my TV



I have thought about upgrading my 3080ci but its such a solid AVR and it has all of the features I need. Enjoy your new setup! Did you go OLED?


----------



## Tim Benoit

Also the Denon x4700 is on sale for 1499.99

Yes OLED LG C2 77


----------



## Hello!

Tim Benoit said:


> Also the Denon x4700 is on sale for 1499.99
> 
> Yes OLED LG C2 77



Good choice man!


----------



## Larry M

Just upgraded to the X3800H, but I must say, the 3808 served me very well all these years. The only annoying thing was the lack of zone 2 from hdmi source 

Do these have any value these days?


----------



## Hello!

Larry M said:


> Just upgraded to the X3800H, but I must say, the 3808 served me very well all these years. The only annoying thing was the lack of zone 2 from hdmi source
> 
> Do these have any value these days?


You could probably get $100-$150 for it. . . which is insane for such a nice AVR. Older used audio has very little value and sells for next to nothing. This is why I always stay in this niche! I bought my 3080ci for $90. Use it in my gym and love it. The same guy sold me a Martin Logan Dynamo for $40 and I find deals like these all day long.


----------



## Larry M

Hello! said:


> You could probably get $100-$150 for it. . . which is insane for such a nice AVR. Older used audio has very little value and sells for next to nothing. This is why I always stay in this niche! I bought my 3080ci for $90. Use it in my gym and love it. The same guy sold me a Martin Logan Dynamo for $40 and I find deals like these all day long.


I figured it’d be something that small. I’ll likely find another use for it because it works extremely well


----------



## Tim Benoit

Yeah Mine still works prefect. I just wanted the a new AVR to match my new 4K TV


----------



## Larry M

Tim Benoit said:


> Yeah Mine still works prefect. I just wanted the a new AVR to match my new 4K TV


Same, I’m upgrading projector (JVC RS45 which is still very good, but only 1080P) to an Epson LS12000


----------



## grantb3

Does the HDMI in the 3808ci support audio return channel?


----------



## afrogt

Larry M said:


> Just upgraded to the X3800H, but I must say, the 3808 served me very well all these years. The only annoying thing was the lack of zone 2 from hdmi source
> 
> Do these have any value these days?


I paid $150 for my 3808CI about 5 years ago. I see them on Craigslist all the time. In fact I currently see 4 listed from $100 - $400. I'm going to use mine predominately for music now since I recently acquired some Energy Veritas 2.3i speakers. I have a huge CD collection plus vinyl from 70's and 80's plus recently picked up some new vinyl. The 3808CI is a great and powerful receiver. 

Zone 2 (separate source) thru HDMI came a little later as my x3300w has it. The 3808CI doesn't even have 2 HDMI outputs. If you don't sell it you could always use as an external amp with your 3800H


----------



## afrogt

grantb3 said:


> Does the HDMI in the 3808ci support audio return channel?


No, as it only has HDMI 1.3. ARC started with HDMI 1.4.


----------



## Larry M

grantb3 said:


> Does the HDMI in the 3808ci support audio return channel?


I’m almost 99% it does because IIRC I did it about 10 years ago


----------



## Larry M

afrogt said:


> I paid $150 for my 3808CI about 5 years ago. I see them on Craigslist all the time. In fact I currently see 4 listed from $100 - $400. I'm going to use mine predominately for music now since I recently acquired some Energy Veritas 2.3i speakers. I have a huge CD collection plus vinyl from 70's and 80's plus recently picked up some new vinyl. The 3808CI is a great and powerful receiver.
> 
> Zone 2 (separate source) thru HDMI came a little later as my x3300w has it. The 3808CI doesn't even have 2 HDMI outputs. If you don't sell it you could always use as an external amp with your 3800H


I’ve already got Emotiva separates for power. The 3808 and now 3800 are really just processors for me

I thought about it also for powering transducers, but I’ve got a decent 12 channel amp for that


----------



## afrogt

Larry M said:


> I’m almost 99% it does because IIRC I did it about 10 years ago


No, it does not. I have a 3808CI and it doesn't. When I first got it I tried ARC and then realized you needed HDMI 1.4. Here is a picture of the back of the receiver. No ARC labeled.



> HDMI version 1.4
> 
> ARC has been supported since *HDMI version 1.4* and by almost every TV. It makes it even easier to connect a home cinema system to the television. Thanks to HDMI ARC, a device can both receive audio signals from a single source and send them back via the same cable.


----------

